# March Mama's! 2012 :) - 33 pink , 24 blue and 17 yellow bumps! 33 Babies!!



## firsttimer1

If so - any symptoms?

During what was week 3 i was REAL hot and exhausted, now im just tired all the time. No MS yet or peeing in the night. LOL.

Just wanted to find some ladies at same point really - everyone else seems much further along! :(

BTW my due date is March 18th xxx :dance:

*UPDATE* Here are our 'Mid March Mama' due dates!

1st - KellyC75 / Looley / Larudy13
2nd - Dawn0679
3rd - elliesmoomoo
4th - emmalloyd / emera35
5th - MrsMoose / _LauraK1982_ / bubs82 / MissyBlaze / Mrs_Grissom
6th - LittleAndLost / Tovey / kristen77 / Blue_Bird / Kate87
7th - Babymomma37
8th - Lotus Flower / missvikki / rejessa / Buttonnose82
9th - sandy28 / 
10th - 2nd time / MyLittleFish / alette (?) / x_Hannah_x
11th - Honeymooner / Pooch / Victorial8 / emerald78 / Wishingfor... / kafalaf / MiissMuffet / Caedraw / KRobbo
12th - ali731 / Cupcake / waula / Clearybeary / HelenJane
13th - Eala / Kas75 / LaRockera
14th - Kaede351 / Cowgirlranda / lloydette / agreeksmom / lozza1uk / firsttimer1 / ihamil88 / Beanzz
15th - Ginganinja / MarcsPinkLady / Waula / Charm232 / Sarahchick / Wudluvabub / mitchnorm / mscrow
16th - Kayleigh&Bump / 6lilpigs / jds2011 / baboo / trace123 / fairy3835 / BunNtheoven
17th - blouseybrown / NJAngelAPN / lauraclili / FaiiryDustt / Karry / natashaZ / beanzz / mummy2bm / tiggerz
18th - sahmSC0709 / Aidle / Jaanu / Jaithra / loolindley / family09 / matti1tb / Blessed22 / Babydance / kymied / kkl12 / niknak282 / blessedmomma / JadeEmChar
19th - txhappy / shortnslow / MrsHelenH / Laura_2010 / SeaThreePea0 / Ventri / fluffy28 / lizzieredrup / Spiffynoodles / Beadyeyes / MidMM / Tess.ie 
20th - aj11 / moonflowermay / crowned / flaneuse / addy1 / nextyrmommy / LovePurple / chrissik / laura85 / rhart / littlemiss200 / Mommy_to_be / Sambles / Dzmomi / BeesKnees / missymoo
21st - gypsy1981 / pristock230 / Baldockbaby7 
22nd - Redsox / BlessingBaby3 /Pheonix322 / eulmh82 / em2656 / Loolindley / Widger / sjam2b / Ssuchianlo / FaiiryDustt
23rd - meerkat13 / Wishing2be / Diet_Coke / G3M / Harry baby / Ashdance27 /Novbaby08
24th - sw33tp3a / angelica2 / Ittybittyx / OriginalDoll
25th - chatlinegirl / Shanshan / siuan / alette /Newfielady / vitfawife2be
26th - annaroy / PrincessLuna / Sezabell / Novbaby08 / Ard3ntAng3l / Winterbaby86
27th - EM1021 / ktwissdom / jojo76 / citymouse / wondertwins / Simoneandbump / cherryglitter
28th - kdutra / Mrs.JI / Joannaxoxo / TTCLMD / Jaylina / Kimbo46 / Glowstar / Lizzyxxx / x-amy-x
29th - Kel127 / Josiejo
30Th - MarchLoveBug / Breezybride / baby 2012 xx
early april - Danielle; our honorary mid march mama!

To be confirmed: DukesAngel; sarahchick; woochild; suzibabydust; natalie h, lexi374, 

:angel: *8 mid march angel babies *:angel: - always in our thoughts. :cry:

*11th / 12th Week Scan Dates*

Lozza1uk - tues 30th august @ 12 weeks +5 days - scan photo on page 337
2nd time - tues 30th august - scan photo on page 344
xdaniellexpx - tues sep 30th @ 11 weeks + 6 days (scan showed 8weeks+4days) - scan photo on page 341
mitchnorm - weds 31st august @ 11 weeks 6 days - scan photo on page 356
Nicnak282 - weds 31th August @ 12 weeks - scan photo on page 352
firsttimer1 - thursday sep 1st @ 11 weeks 4 days (9:20am) - scan photos page 373
pooch - thursday sep 1st @ 12 weeks + 4 days - scan photo on page 386
glowstar - thurs sep 1st @ 10 weeks - scan photo on page 387
wudluvabub - Friday sep 2nd - scan photo on page 389
sandy28 - Friday sep 2nd
MrsCupcake - Friday sep 2nd - Scan photo on page 454
waula - Friday 2nd sep
MyLittleFish - Monday 5th sep - scan photo on page 430
mscrow - 6th sep @ 12 weeks + 2 days - scan photo on page 430
lauraclili - 6th sep @ 12 weeks + 1 day - scan photo on page 430
Kimbo46 - 6th Sep (and again on 14th Sep)
em2656 - 6th Sep @ 11 weeks + 4 days - scan photo on page 427
sambles - 7th sep 12 weeks + 4 days
kkl12 - 8th Sep @ 12 weeks + 4 days (?) 
redsox - friday sep 9th @ 12 weeks + 1 day
loolindley - 12th september @ 12weeks + 2 days - scan photo on page 486
widger - 12th sep @ 12 weeks + 1 day - scan photo on page 493
Blessedmomma - 12th sep - scan photo on page 492
_LauraK1982_ - 13th Sep @ 13 weeks + 5 days (3:20pm)
city mouse - 14th september @ 12 weeks + 1day (to be confirmed) - Scan photo on page 535
Kimbo46 - 14th Sep (2nd scan)
jonannaxoxo - 19th september @ 12 weeks + days

*BABY ARRIVALS*

missymoo - :pink:
bubs82 - :blue:
KellyC75 - :pink: *BABY OCEANA BORN 24TH FEB* :baby:
wondertwins - :blue: :blue: *BABY TWIN BOYS KP BORN 24th FEB* :baby: :baby:
Kas75 - :pink: *BABY RUBY BORN ON 13TH MARCH* :baby:
em2656 - :pink: *BABY JESSICA BORN ON 15TH MARCH* :baby:
Tiggerz - :blue: *BABY JACOB BORN ON 7TH MARCH* :baby:
Blue_Bird - :yellow:
Looley - :yellow:
Glowstar - :blue:
WudLuvabub -:blue: *BABY BRAXTON BORN ON 7TH MARCH* :baby:
elliesmoomoo - 
x-amy-x - :pink: *BABY CONNIE BORN ON 23RD DEC *:baby: 
Simoneandbump - :pink:
Tovey - :pink:
MiissMuffet - :pink: *BABY RUBY BORN 29TH FEB* :baby:
Pooch - :pink:
LittleAndLost - :pink: *BABY OLIVIA BORN ON 6TH MARCH *
Emera35 - :pink: *BABY FREYJA LYNN BORN ON 13TH MARCH* :baby:
Rejessa - :pink: *BABY JAYDEN BORN ON 12TH MARCH* :baby:
Kymied - :blue:
Kristen77 - 
Buttonnose - :yellow: *BABY LUCAS BORN 13TH JAN  *
2nd Time - :blue: *BABY ASHTON BORN 10TH MARCH* :baby:
Clearybeary - :yellow:
Sandy28 - :yellow: *BABY BOY BORN FEB 23RD  *
Firsttimer1 - :yellow:
Mrs Cupcake - :yellow:
LeRockera - :pink:
6lilpigs - :blue:
kkl12 - :pink: *BABY EVELYN BORN 18TH MARCH* :baby:
mitchnorm - :pink: *BABY MIA BORN 19TH MARCH* :baby:
MyLittleFish - 
lozza1uk - :yellow: *BABY BOY BORN ON 24TH MARCH* :baby:
blessedmomma - :blue: *BABY MASON BORN 6TH MARCH* :baby:
waula - :blue: *BABY NOAH BORN 12TH MARCH* :baby:
Redsox - :blue:
em1021 - :pink:
mummy2bm - :pink:
Nicnak - :pink: *BABY AMBER BORN ON 23RD MARCH* :baby:
Loolindley - :yellow: *BABY GIRL BORN 19TH MARCH* :baby:
harrybaby - :blue:
ssuchianlo - :pink:
skadi - :pink: *BABY KEIRA BORN ON 9TH JAN *:baby: 
MsCrow - :yellow: *BABY EDITH BORN ON 12TH MARCH* :baby:
Pristock230 - :blue: *BABY DEREK BORN ON 6TH MARCH *
cherryglitter - 
Citymouse - :pink:
Kel127 - :pink:
Lauraclilli - :pink: *BABY ASTRID BORN ON 18TH MARCH* :baby:
Widger - :yellow:
Joannaxoxo - :blue:
sjam2b - 
daniellexpx - :blue:
Newfielady - :pink:
crowned - :yellow: *BABY GIRL BORN ON 21ST MARCH* :baby:
ihamil888 - :blue: *BABY GEORGE BORN 2ND MARCH *
Babydance - :pink:
kate87 - :blue:
Vitfawifetpbe - :pink:
Originaldoll - :pink:
alette - :pink:
BunNtheoven :pink:
Ard3ntAng3l :pink:
_Laura_1982_ - :blue:
Victorial8 - :pink: *BABY FREYA BORN 26TH FEB* :baby:
Novbaby09 - :pink:
Lotus Flower - :blue:
KRobbo - :yellow:
MissyBlaze :yellow: *BABY TED BORN 10TH MARCH* :baby:
FaiiryDustt :blue:
Winterbaby86 :pink:
Mrs_Grissom :blue:
Beanzz :blue:
HelenJane :yellow:
Josiejo :blue:
x_Hannah_x :pink: *BABY LEAH BORN 11TH MARCH* :baby:
Kimbo46 :yellow: *BABY BOY BORN 8th MARCH* :baby:
JadeEmChar :pink: *BABY HARLEQUINN BORN ON 4TH MARCH* :baby:

*SECRET STORK INFO:*
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...012-24-pink-17-blue-13-yellow-bumps-1098.html *(POST 10973)*


----------



## aj11

Hi there! I just found out this past Friday that we are pregnant with #2. I am due March 20th (depending on what calculator i use ;) )

I had symptoms starting around 7ish dpo: sore breasts, dizzy, lots of clear cm. I knew then that I was probably pregnant again (same exact symptoms as first baby).

Lets keep track of each other!

Congrats to you!!:hugs:


----------



## Tipsy33

Hi Ladies!!

I just found out today!! So I'm there with you. I felt really hot too, flushed pink face!!
Just started feeling really nauseous today, but not sure if that is just psychological!!:haha:
Boobs sore the past couple of nights - i normally sleep on my front, but I just thought that was my period coming.
I lost my last at 5 weeks, so keeping everything tightly crossed this time. 

Lets keep in touch :thumbup:

H&H 9 months to us all!!!!


----------



## Tipsy33

Oh, and I have been up in the night weeing... Lethal when you have a steep staircase and a downstairs toilet!!


----------



## txhappy

Hi Firstimer, AJ, & Tipsy! Congrats ALL!!!! 

I just found out Saturday! I am 4 weeks today based on LMP with a EDD of 3.19.12 :baby:

I have a DR appt this after noon. Hoping to get my HCG levels, and just some reassuring vibes! I can't stop worrying about all the what ifs and every little ache and pain in my abdomin.


----------



## firsttimer1

aj11 - Ooooo yes i was dizzy too, forgot that one. Not had the clear cm thing tho which seems common... defo lets keep track :) nice to find someone else in the 4 week mark! 

Tipsy33 - sorry for your past lost (i lost at 6 ish weeks in april) so lets hope these beans stick for us! :dance:

Txhappy - update us when ur back from your appointment hun, though im in the UK so may be in bed haha, but will check tomorrow AM :)

I know it sounds silly but unless MS or something kicks in then none of it feels real! With my MC i was hot, sore bbs and had super vivid dreams - but no MS. Maybe thats why now i really want it!

xxx


----------



## shortnslow

I am also 4 weeks pregnant. My estimated due date is March 19. I have sore boobs, cramping around 11 dpo along with spotting, hotter than normal and morning sickness (yes already). I also have increased CM. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i am 5 weeks but im not that far ahead! I don't have any symptoms apart from the odd hunger pang and some quite strong cramps (at least they are sporadic).

Im hoping everythings ok.

Im too scared to call the doctors surgery incase they tell me im too early to make an appointment... think i will call them at the end of the week.

anybody called the docs yet? what did they say?


----------



## moonflowermay

Same here - with an EDD of 3/20. I tested on 7/8 and was shocked at the faint pink line staring me in the face!

Very excited but also nervous. I've had a loss in the past so every little tiny thing gives me a fright!


----------



## firsttimer1

SHORTNSLOW - wow MS already? im jealous LOL! crazy i know :) congrats! (on the pregnancy i mean, not the ms haha)

welcome moonflower :)

Mrscupcake - ive not rang the doctors yet. Prob will in a week as want to try to get an early scan due to last MC. i had a worse tummy pain than normal earlier but i WAS bent over double for a while... going to take more care!!!


----------



## waula

Hey there... count me in for a 4 weeker - found out a week ago and its been a crazy week but getting more used to it now - so excited about it but sharing the fear too - anyone else got massive massive bloat? DH thinks its hilarious that my stomach (flat a week ago!) is now wobbly and massive - honestly my jeans don't fit. resorting to PJ's as soon as I get home!
still got cramping on and off - had that for 10 days now but no spotting... Bit queasy/nervous feeling but def not full blown MS yet...
Fingers crossed everyone is feeling ok and our sticky beans stick!!!
xxxx


----------



## waula

PS re: Docs - I phoned them yesterday and receptionist booked me in with MW for 8 week appointment... they were lovely but I did leave it a few days, didn't want to jinx it! Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya, I'm 5 weeks tomorrow, so not too much further ahead :) I'm due March 14th :D

Not really any symptoms. I hadn't had any symptoms and no signs of pregnancy at all when I tested haha. I was just being the poas addict that I am! And to my total shock it was a :bfp:!!!!! I haven't had MS... Yet! But for the last 3 or 4 days my boobs constantly feel like they've taken a beating, I'm tired all the time, constantly hungry and I wake up every morning between 4.30am and 5.30am needing a pee and also pee about 10 times through the day. I've also had a problem with diarrhoea since my bfp (sorry if tmi!!!), anybody else had that problem? :/

Congrats to all the ladies here who finally got their bfp btw! :D

XxX


----------



## gypsy1981

Hey guys, I got my BFP today and i calculate that I was 4 weeks yesterday, due about march 21st according to online calculator :) I don't think it's sunk in yet that I'm pregnant, I want some symptoms just to make it feel real!


----------



## moonflowermay

Hey, we're a group! We need a name or something! :)


----------



## Karry

I am 4w3d along. My main symptom is breast tenderness...I mean extremely tender! I also have found myself getting a little emotional and moody. That's about it for me!


----------



## Karry

Oh...I also have had that stretching/pulling sensation in the uterus.


----------



## beautifuloaks

I'm 4 weeks 3 days

Not a lot of symptoms.

Waking up in the middle of night for no reason, and kind of gasy but that's it.


----------



## Cowgirlranda

Well I can join the club I guess, I just took a hpt tonight and it was a bfp my estimated due date is 3/14/2012 and so I am nearly 5 weeks :) I wasn't really expecting to be pregnant so mostly just been weeing alot and SORE BBS!!!! lol gl and congrats to all the new mommies!


----------



## Cowgirlranda

Kaede351 said:


> Hiya, I'm 5 weeks tomorrow, so not too much further ahead :) I'm due March 14th :D
> 
> Not really any symptoms. I hadn't had any symptoms and no signs of pregnancy at all when I tested haha. I was just being the poas addict that I am! And to my total shock it was a :bfp:!!!!! I haven't had MS... Yet! But for the last 3 or 4 days my boobs constantly feel like they've taken a beating, I'm tired all the time, constantly hungry and I wake up every morning between 4.30am and 5.30am needing a pee and also pee about 10 times through the day. I've also had a problem with diarrhoea since my bfp (sorry if tmi!!!), anybody else had that problem? :/
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies here who finally got their bfp btw! :D
> 
> XxX

Congrats and we may have to be buddies, we have the same est. due date :)


----------



## neleb04

firsttimer1 said:


> If so - any symptoms?
> 
> During what was week 3 i was REAL hot and exhausted, now im just tired all the time. No MS yet or peeing in the night. LOL.
> 
> Just wanted to find some ladies at same point really - everyone else seems much further along! :(
> 
> BTW my due date is March 18th xxx :dance:

Im not sure how far along I am, maybe 4 or 5 weeks. I found out last week and tThursday I got a confirm Positve at a clinic. This Thursday (7/14) I will get done a Blood Test! Im nervous and excited at the same time.
My symptons so far are very tired, and some sharp pains in abdominal, they come and go and last for seconds.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay me too can i join, I'm about 4 weeks 4 days!! Ive had a quite a few symptoms already including getting a sick feeling but not actually vomiting! I had some blood work done Monday when I should have been 4weeks 1day and my hcg level was 607 I think that's actually pretty high lol.. Maybe I'm further then I thought! Also peed on a digi this morning that gave me a 3+ I guess it's no wonder considering my hcg is so high!


----------



## MsCrow

Hello :)

4 weeks too. I conceived on 26th or 27th June and EDD is 18 March. If anyone wants a buddy I'd be pleased it. I'm still in major shock and my head keeps fluttering around all the possibilities. I am truly quite scared. 

I was totally boiling in bed last week and I'm still having trouble sleeping...waking up from 2am every night. So, I can't decide if I risk nodding off at my desk because of that or that it's a general symptom. 

I POADigital last Thursday and it said 1-2 weeks. Shall re-confirm for DH on Friday, it'll probably help us both to see the words. In the meantime I've been POAS for fun but reality is still not sinking in.


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies! can I join in?
I got my BFP a couple of days ago, I'm 4 weeks 1 day, and my EDD is 3.20, but that depends what calculator I use. Going to the doc's today to get a blood test and see when he thinks I'm due! So excited :) I don't feel pregnant yet either, and I'm not sure I will until I can tell everyone!! 

Symptoms: sore bbs, lots of little cramps and stretching, and now I'm waking up randomly in the middle of the night with insomnia. Is that actually a symptom? I'm tired in the afternoons, but I didn't think insomnia was a symptom too!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I've been waking up too! Iv heard a few people say it so it must be something to do with pregnancy! It's weird hey!


----------



## katben

Hey everyone...can I join the group too? I'm 4 weeks and 1 day, I think, hoping that this one is a sticky bean.

Haven't really had any symptoms, infact if we hadn't off been TTC this month then I wouldn't have taken a test. The only symptoms really were a lot of watery CM after ovulation and being a bit gassy, although I have got a really annoying cold/sore throat but not sure that's a symptom!!??.

Going to ring the docs next week to get a midwife appointment, although not really sure how these things work :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

WUDLUVABUB - thats good your getting 3+ on the digi already, maybe ur further along. My last one was still 1-2 weeks (3-4) so i hope its okay! I hear the digi's can be a bit erratic with their conception dates. Just hope when im brave enough to take another that i see 2-3 (4-5) :)

mscrow - Im due march 18th too... soooo exciting :)

katben - im afraid getting a cold is indeed linked with pregnancy. Ive just had one too :) We get colds at the beg of pregnancy due to hormonal changes and lower immune system (so that body accepts fathers sperm)... hope it goe soon! :)

as for me, im still getting stretching pains and still soooo tired FROM 3PM - 6PM. But im concerned that my BBs are not sore :( With my MC in april they were real sore..... buit worrying! Im sleeping thru the night too. Again, last time i had hot sweats. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW will i be able to edit the thread title as we move along each week to 5,6,7, weeks etc etc....?


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Hi everyone. I got my bfp yesterday, due around 16th march. My only symptoms have been cramps, peeing loads, heartburn, and lack of energy. I've not got my head around it yet! Wishing everyone a h&h 9 months xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> BTW will i be able to edit the thread title as we move along each week to 5,6,7, weeks etc etc....?

Yes! You just go back to the original post and hit the edit button.. Then the Go Advanced option and then edit the title! Maybe if you give us a name then it can just be the name the whole way instead of having to change the week all the time!


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> WUDLUVABUB - thats good your getting 3+ on the digi already, maybe ur further along. My last one was still 1-2 weeks (3-4) so i hope its okay! I hear the digi's can be a bit erratic with their conception dates. Just hope when im brave enough to take another that i see 2-3 (4-5) :)
> (

Well I was hoping I would get a 2-3 so I could use the second test in the pack in a few weeks and get a 3+ and put all the photos in my scrap book.. Kinda like progress so imagine how surprised I was to see a 3+ lol.. Now I have a spare digi.. lol


----------



## MrsHelenH

Can I join too! I got my bfp today and think that seems to make me 4 weeks with a due date around March 19th. :happydance:

Phoned the drs for an appointment on Friday - hope they don't send me away and say its too early.

Feel really rough today, my mouth feels like it does when I have a hangover, horrid taste and furry tongue! Feel sick but not actually been sick yet which is good as I have a bit of a phobia of being sick!

x


----------



## firsttimer1

wouldluvabub said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> BTW will i be able to edit the thread title as we move along each week to 5,6,7, weeks etc etc....?
> 
> Yes! You just go back to the original post and hit the edit button.. Then the Go Advanced option and then edit the title! Maybe if you give us a name then it can just be the name the whole way instead of having to change the week all the time!Click to expand...

OKAY LADIES - what shall our group name be??


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> BTW will i be able to edit the thread title as we move along each week to 5,6,7, weeks etc etc....?
> 
> Yes! You just go back to the original post and hit the edit button.. Then the Go Advanced option and then edit the title! Maybe if you give us a name then it can just be the name the whole way instead of having to change the week all the time!Click to expand...
> 
> OKAY LADIES - what shall our group name be??Click to expand...

Something to do with March I guess..????


----------



## firsttimer1

Mid March babies 2012?

sorry - not feeling very creative haha x


----------



## firsttimer1

or just March 2012 babies? LOL


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> or just March 2012 babies? LOL

Ha ha I am not feeling overly creative either! we need something kinda cute though.. July Poppy Seeds, March Bloomers..?? Ha ha no.... Mid March Mummas.... Gahh.. Seriously my creativity has flat lined.. bahahaha I can't even think.. Hang on.. I'll keep trying!


----------



## wouldluvabub

nah still nothing haha!


----------



## firsttimer1

March Mummas 2012 then? x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Sounds good!!!! 
This is your first yeah?? Are you nervous lol I am.. I keep thinking I hope everything I am feeling is normal! I had like a pulling feeling all day today and now its gone.. Every little twinge I'm kinda like I hope it's nothing bad!! But I am trying to stay positive I have NO reason to think anything will go wrong!


----------



## firsttimer1

This is my first BUT i had a MC in april. I had a 7 week scan and baby was only 5 weeks :( it was tough. Its made me really reserved this time - no open excitement or anything at the moment. Im also analysing everything. Like right now - i have NO symptoms... so im freaking out! Ive been super tired though. Just hope MS kicks in during next two weeks - as didnt have it with MC and it would make me feel much better (believe it or not!!!) xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

I am trying so hard to stay positive but it is hard hey! But I am sure that this time it will all be fine for you! 

I thought I would be all hormonal and negative but I am actually quite the opposite.. I am happy and positive lol! I dunno why! I guess cause we were trying for 8 months it kinda got to the point I thought it would never happen so to see those 2 lines was the most amazing time in my life.. 

This one lady has a beautiful saying in her signature that I read just before I got my BFP and I think it has helped me alot.. It goes...

Enjoy every moment of THIS pregnancy.. Because weather you are pregnant for 4 weeks or 10 months this is the ONLY time you will every be pregnant with THIS baby.. So make the most of every second.

I think it's so amazing and so true..


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh gosh that saying is so lovely - really made me smile. Im going to try my damn hardest to enjoy every second from now on :)

and im so glad u feel so positive - it can only do you and ur baby good to feel that way! :) keep it up :dance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Also if it makes you feel any better my friend is now 7 months preg and she never had any symptoms.. Wasn't sick.. Had to tell herself sometimes oh wait I'm pregnant cause she would forget.. So don't worry about the lack of symptoms.. Everyone is different!


----------



## Eala

Hi all, I'm due in March as well, the 13th :) Bloodbinds started a thread for us March 2012 mummies over in the groups section too, if any of you want to join in the chat! :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/659495-march-mummies.html


----------



## firsttimer1

Update: Just took a cb digi test and its now showing 2-3 (4-5) weeks :) YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :)


----------



## Flaneuse

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? I am due about march 20th. Going in to the Drs today to confirm it! So exciting! This will be my 2nd, my son is 6 years old in August  

My only symptoms have been cramping since last Thursday, terrible gas, feeling a little more tired and my insomnia is acting up again. I am keeping my fx that I don't get m/s again. It was terrible the first time around. I don't remember having this much cramping/gas in my previous preg--I'll take it over m/s any day!

H&H 9 months to us all!


----------



## firsttimer1

Welcome Flaneuse! Maybe u will be lucky and escape MS this time! :) Update us when u have been to the doctors xxx


----------



## ginganinja

Can I join in? Due March 15th I think...

Got married to long term OH 3 and a half weeks ago, went on honeymoon to Bali 3 weeks ago, threw caution to the wind (anticipating babies would take several months), came home 5 days ago, felt a bit 'funny' (thought it was jet lag), did a test and got a BFP. Blooming Nora. Very excited but a little bit shell shocked. Last couple of days overwhelming sense of fear/ angst in a non-specific way... despite being 31 yo.

Hormones frankly going crazy, can't watch an episode of friends without crying, sore boobs, vomited a couple of times and absoooolllutely knackered. First GP appt tomorrow. Gulp.


----------



## MarcsPinkLady

Hi Ladies! Mind if I join too? I got my BFP last Wed (7/6) and my EDD is March 15th. I don't have a DR appointment until 7/30...the wait for that is going to drive me insane!!

I thought ms was starting yesterday, but today I am feeling pretty good. Still have cramping in my abdomen and feeling queasy at times, but other than that...I am not experiencing much. This will be our first one and we are so so excited!


----------



## firsttimer1

ginganinja said:


> Can I join in? Due March 15th I think...
> 
> Got married to long term OH 3 and a half weeks ago, went on honeymoon to Bali 3 weeks ago, threw caution to the wind (anticipating babies would take several months), came home 5 days ago, felt a bit 'funny' (thought it was jet lag), did a test and got a BFP. Blooming Nora. Very excited but a little bit shell shocked. Last couple of days overwhelming sense of fear/ angst in a non-specific way... despite being 31 yo.
> 
> Hormones frankly going crazy, can't watch an episode of friends without crying, sore boobs, vomited a couple of times and absoooolllutely knackered. First GP appt tomorrow. Gulp.

Congrats on your wedding hun! we got married on march 4th and im pretty sure i conceived on honeymoon on June 26/27th :) :dance: welcome to the thread! wish i had been sik a couple of times as well... would feel more''real'' then lol x


----------



## firsttimer1

MarcsPinkLady said:


> Hi Ladies! Mind if I join too? I got my BFP last Wed (7/6) and my EDD is March 15th. I don't have a DR appointment until 7/30...the wait for that is going to drive me insane!!
> 
> I thought ms was starting yesterday, but today I am feeling pretty good. Still have cramping in my abdomen and feeling queasy at times, but other than that...I am not experiencing much. This will be our first one and we are so so excited!

congrats and welcome!!! im getting the odd tummy pain too, and they can be soooo worrying. Esp as although ''normal'' - when its ur first you dont really know what ''normal'' feels like haha :wacko:


----------



## angelica2

Hello all! I'm extremely excited to be here finally! After 10 months of trying I found out yesterday morning, 10 DPO, that I am pregnant :happydance: . I wasn't really thinking that it'd be positive so when I finally saw the positive I cried and laughed and cried some more haha. At this point I have no symptoms. As others have said I'm really just waiting for morning sickness to show itself so that I know that it's real. My due date is March 24th so I'm 3 and a half weeks, sooooo early.

H&H 9 months to us all! :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Me too.....5 weeks and 2 days.....due 12th March (I think).
Wasnt really experiencing many symptoms - or so I thought ha ha....I can put down the spotting last week to implantation spotting...hindsight a wonderful thing :thumbup:
A bit of cramping the last couple of days....was really worried about to start period but not sign yeah!!!! Calmed down today but has been replaced by extreme tiredness in the afternoon and feeling of nausea.....
Midwife called me today which made it all sound very real.....she is coming to see me 11th August (9 weeks) and scan 29th August (12 weeks)....seems ages away
Mx


----------



## jbeard502

I'm about 3-4 weeks along right now. Sore BB's, mild cramping, fatigue...no MS yet. Beta level drawn Monday was 59. Went back for another Beta today and hoping for over 100 so that I know that my LO is making itself at home in there!


----------



## addy1

Hi Everyone!

So excited to be here, and to have found this thread! It will be great getting to know you all over the next 8 months+ :) 

I just got my BFP on the 11th, so this is all pretty new! I recently had a miscarriage at the beginning of May at 11 weeks, so my emotions are still very raw from that experience. I am praying for a positive outcome with this little bean, and actually feel very good about it! 

I am not quite sure when I am due, as I have no idea when I ovulated and have irregular cycles. My best guess has me due March 20th, but I could be off before or after.

I have one DD who is two and is the love of my life! Looking so forward to making her a big sister and having another baby to love!! 

Congratulations to you all!! H&H 9 months!

(I'm going to steal that quote....I think it is something I need to live by right now!!)


----------



## moonflowermay

wouldluvabub said:


> I am trying so hard to stay positive but it is hard hey! But I am sure that this time it will all be fine for you!
> 
> I thought I would be all hormonal and negative but I am actually quite the opposite.. I am happy and positive lol! I dunno why! I guess cause we were trying for 8 months it kinda got to the point I thought it would never happen so to see those 2 lines was the most amazing time in my life..
> 
> This one lady has a beautiful saying in her signature that I read just before I got my BFP and I think it has helped me alot.. It goes...
> 
> Enjoy every moment of THIS pregnancy.. Because weather you are pregnant for 4 weeks or 10 months this is the ONLY time you will every be pregnant with THIS baby.. So make the most of every second.
> 
> I think it's so amazing and so true..

Whoa, I didn't check this for a few days and this thread exploded! Awesome!

Anyways, I think that is going to be my mantra. I didn't do that with the pregnancy I lost and I regret it now. It also meant I didn't enjoy my subsequent (successful) pregnancy and I was a miserable nervous wreck the whole time.

I'm going to just enjoy this one as much as I can, for as long as it lasts.


----------



## ginganinja

Whoop woop Ladies! I think my hormones have gone to bed for the night so I can pull myself together now for a wee while anyway :thumbup:

Reading this, I feel all my energy come back, panic melt away (for a bit anyhows) and so excited for us all!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Have all of you already at 5 weeks realized the first month of your pregnancy is already gone!! Ha ha under 8 months left! :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and is anyone scared of have a leap year baby!!!


----------



## MsCrow

firsttimer1 said:


> wish i had been sik a couple of times as well... would feel more''real'' then lol x

If it's any consolation I've been like you, ok aside from sleeplessness and being sooo wrecked between 3-6pm. 

ginganinja I'm in the same situation as you, it happened very quickly and still in shock. In fact I'm terrified and worried about the future, whilst being pleased. I don't know. 16 years of trying not to be pregnant, suddenly, everything is different.


----------



## shortnslow

firsttimer1 said:


> SHORTNSLOW - wow MS already? im jealous LOL! crazy i know :) congrats! (on the pregnancy i mean, not the ms haha)

Thanks, congrats too you too. With MS its a like/hate thing. I like it because it helps put my mind at ease a little bit but i hate it because I remember when it started this early with my first daughter it lasted 4 months! Hoping it doesn't last as long or get even worse.


----------



## shortnslow

firsttimer1 said:


> This is my first BUT i had a MC in april. I had a 7 week scan and baby was only 5 weeks :( it was tough. Its made me really reserved this time - no open excitement or anything at the moment. Im also analysing everything. Like right now - i have NO symptoms... so im freaking out! Ive been super tired though. Just hope MS kicks in during next two weeks - as didnt have it with MC and it would make me feel much better (believe it or not!!!) xxx

I believe it because I have been there! I had no symptoms when I had a miscarriage a couple years ago. I didn't think anything of it at the time though because with my second daughter I had absolutely no symptoms either. With my third daughter I had severe cramping scared me because she was conceived a year after my miscarriage so I was afraid it was happening again. The pain was pretty bad but apparently it was normal because she was born full term at 9 pounds 13.9 oz.

I have 3 daughters this will be our 4th and we would love a son but would love a healthy baby really!


----------



## shortnslow

wouldluvabub said:


> Oh and is anyone scared of have a leap year baby!!!

lol I am. My husband wished it on my sister-in-law last year because he thought it would be "cool" but Her and I both agree that it would be hard to explain why their birthday doesn't show up every year like their siblings do. I am afraid because he wanted it for her it will happen to me but I think I am a safe distance away lol

Edit: I meant last year as in last time sorry!


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo i think im far enough away from the leap year date not to worry - but wud be pretty funny :)

This is turning into a GREAT positive thread... and that quote went down well earlier, i love it too ;)

today i had the usual tiredness between 3-6pm (same as you mscrow, how odd lol) but nothing else...yet 

Ive not called my midwife yet to arrange first appointment etc as didnt want to get too excited, but think i will tomorrow so that i can arrange a meeting around 7 weeks and fingers crossed have a date for the big 12 week scan. I think im going to have a private scan around 6 1/2 weeks tho to put my mind at ease (after having had a MC). otherwise i will constantly worry until 12 weeks... and thats no good for me - or baby!

NIGHT NIGHT LADIES :)


----------



## crowned

I had no idea that insomnia was a symptom, but now that I google it, it sounds like it's common until week 6, but does last the whole pregnancy for some people. It's so crazy, when I'm dead-tired all day, but then can't sleep after waking in the middle of the night. 

Anybody else having a hard time believing this is real? I POAS every morning still, just to reassure myself it isn't a dream...


----------



## sahmSC0709

My due date is March 18th as well!! :) I've had 2 previous c-sections so I know I'll probably have the baby 10 days prior to that date tho. I know I was preggo bc of the heartburn! Ugh I never have heartbun except during my pregnancys. I also have crazy werid dreams but none about being pregnant. Other then that, its really werid, my boobs aren't hurting or anything.


----------



## Honeymooner

Conceived on Father's Day here, so we are looking at March 11!!!!! After 4+ years of TTC and fertility treatments we shocked ourselves but conceiving naturally! 

I've had the frequent peeing....like non-stop!, sore boobs so extremely tired that I fall asleep for a nap right after work 5pm and again at 8pm for about 1/2hr....but starting to get more excited and trying not to worry myself! I know I'll regret it, but I look forward to the MS as it will be a very real YOUR PREGNANT symptom!


----------



## Flaneuse

Lol I think it would be great ti have a leap year baby--pretty unusual! I went to the Drs today and got my +hpt test there and 5 vials of blood drawn. Should hopefully get the quant hcg by Friday. I'm traveling to VA for a month in August and would like to see an ob before I go to get some anti nausea meds in case I need them while traveling.


----------



## MsCrow

crowned said:


> Anybody else having a hard time believing this is real? I POAS every morning still, just to reassure myself it isn't a dream...

Yup, still POAS and still being surprised by the line. I think it's a dream and one day I'll POAS and the line won't be there...its still there this morning, and as dark as the control line.

The tiredness between 3-6pm is incredible and it's hard to know whether it's because of waking up during the night, lying there with that feeling of paranoia that I've overslept, daring to look at the clock and going back to sleep OR, just bloody tiredness.


----------



## angelica2

I didn't even think about possibly having a leap year baby! Hopefully I don't go early this time ;). 

crowned-- I still POAS every morning too. I'm enjoying watching the lines grow darker with each passing day. I still get the same intense joy as if it were the very first time I tested!


----------



## MarcsPinkLady

wouldluvabub said:


> Have all of you already at 5 weeks realized the first month of your pregnancy is already gone!! Ha ha under 8 months left! :)

Oh my gosh!!! I just hit 5 weeks today and I didn't even realize that! This is still so surreal!! I keep forgetting that it really is happening!


----------



## armywifey613

im a little bit further along:)...but yes...i kinda knew i was pregnant before i even took my test..hot...tired...N very very nauseous..its amazing how something soooo SMALL can change your bdy so act:cloud9:


----------



## nextyrmommy

I got my BFP a week ago and still can't believe it. I'm due on March 20th but am really nervous. Was feeling pretty good (aside from sore boobs and slight fatigue) until today. The ms and food aversions started last night and now I don't want to eat anything and the fatigue hit today too. Could put my head on my desk and sleep for hours and it's only 10:30 in the morning here! 

H&H 9 months to everyone!


----------



## addy1

My cousin is a leap year baby! She always celebrates on the 28th:) It is pretty neat though! 

I am starting to think I am not as far along as I thought....maybe just under 4weeks. I did 2 different hpt this morning and the lines are getting darker, but still lighter than the control. I don't think I will test tomorrow, just so I can see a change two days from now. 

I can't wait to get a u/s, but I know it will not be for a few more weeks. The waiting is going to kill me this time!! 

Does anyone else find themselves randomly grabbing their bbs just to see if they are sore?? :wacko: lol


----------



## firsttimer1

addy1 - YEP ME! i keep grabbing them because they are not really sore yet... so i keep checking!

anyone got any new symptoms? last night i thought i was going to throw up (tmi) but it passed... may not even be preg related as im totally fine today. No symptoms at all really! so hope everything is ok!


----------



## neleb04

hi yall! Im a bit concerned, maybe someone can help me out?? well 2 days ago i realized a mole on my shoulder seem different. It grew somewhat outwards and it change color. My moles are usually brown and this one on my shoulder looks darker. Im worry bc right away I though of skin cancer! Today i have blood test and my results will be ready until Tuesday and by then i will ask the Doc about it. Has this happen to anyone?


----------



## firsttimer1

naleb04 - yer me hun. i actually had a hosp appointment to check out a mole, but cancelled it as couldnt make it. then i got preg and just havent re-arranged it. I have a mole on my neck and im sure it changed. The doc looked at it and said 'It really does look ok, im sure its fine. But if it makes u feel better then its funny enough that i can refer you.'' So i will arrange another referal - but prob after pregnancy as its sounds silly, but doctor stuff stresses me out. Also, with my MC in spril my bloods were taken. Surely that wud have found anything seriously wrong?? Or wud it not??

so your not alone xxx

But remember mole change with ages - and for other reasons which are not always bad. so try not to worry xxxx


----------



## blouseybrown

Hello I'm new to this thread! Due around 17th March with my 2nd. Got a DD aged 3! We're all thrilled. Hope everyone is well! <3 x


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Blousey! Welcome to the thread and congrats on your BFP! :) i take it ur name is from bugsy malone? one of my all time fav movies :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hi ladies i just found out today i have a faint line i will keep testing every morning till they get darker and darker...due date should be march 24th 2012


----------



## neleb04

firsttimer1 said:


> naleb04 - yer me hun. i actually had a hosp appointment to check out a mole, but cancelled it as couldnt make it. then i got preg and just havent re-arranged it. I have a mole on my neck and im sure it changed. The doc looked at it and said 'It really does look ok, im sure its fine. But if it makes u feel better then its funny enough that i can refer you.'' So i will arrange another referal - but prob after pregnancy as its sounds silly, but doctor stuff stresses me out. Also, with my MC in spril my bloods were taken. Surely that wud have found anything seriously wrong?? Or wud it not??
> 
> so your not alone xxx
> 
> But remember mole change with ages - and for other reasons which are not always bad. so try not to worry xxxx

thanks! I was feeling a bit worry but now im more relax


----------



## Semanthia

Hey there March Momma's! I am due more towards the beginning of March (March 10th).
I have been tired, my boobs are sore, and I have been getting up around 3-5am to go pee since before I even tested (not normal for me to get up to go to the bathroom before I wake up). No morning sickness but when I was pregnant with my daughter I didn't get it until 7-8 weeks.
I hope all goes well for everyone!!
Can't wait to hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## ginganinja

What a legend of a GP- first appt went something like this; imagine this from a Dutch 41 year old boy behind the desk...

'So how far along are you'

'Five and a half weeks'

'Congratulations...'

'Thanks.... I got married 3 and a half weeks ago....'

'Oooo... Honeymoon baby?'

'First few days I think- could even have been the wedding night (winking)'

(GP looks thoughtfully out the window for a few moments) '...You two clearly didn't have enough to drink on your wedding day...'


How do you respond to that????!? Made me laugh out loud. What an ice breaker...


----------



## MsCrow

> (GP looks thoughtfully out the window for a few moments) '...You two clearly didn't have enough to drink on your wedding day...'

Perfect! What an ace GP.

Had an appointment with the nurse today to register with a different GP so said I was pregnant. I have a booking appointment now for August 12th. So, guess see how things go...


----------



## Aidle

Hello, this is my first time on this site my due date is the same as yours, the 18th March!!!! Am very excited!!! I don't really have any symptoms as such I have felt tired today and have an aching tummy now, hopefully all normal!! : )


----------



## Aidle

firsttimer1 said:


> If so - any symptoms?
> 
> During what was week 3 i was REAL hot and exhausted, now im just tired all the time. No MS yet or peeing in the night. LOL.
> 
> Just wanted to find some ladies at same point really - everyone else seems much further along! :(
> 
> BTW my due date is March 18th xxx :dance:

My due date is the 18th March too!!!!! All I have felt is tired with an aching belly! Am hoping this is normal!! :wacko:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Don't really have any new symptoms although I feel like I am getting a cold!!!!

Did anyone have a sore tail bone??? I had a sore tail bone randomly before I found out and it only just stopped hurting a few days ago.. I have read that some ladies experience this in early pregnancy but I thought it was super random! Felt like I had taken a massive tumble!


----------



## LovePurple

Add me to the fun! Due around about March 20th as well!!! I found out a week ago and have had minimal symptoms. No sickness or emotional problems yet. Just teeny, what I might call, twinges in my belly and breasts from time to time. More in my stomach as soon as I get up after eating. Otherwise I'm happy! Just waiting for my drs appt Aug 3rd!! Good luck to you all too!!


----------



## Jaanu

Hi Ladies, am also due on March 18th.. (Its my parents wedding day, Hurrah) 

I found this happy news 2 days before.. am very careful n conscious from then to move much... I haves slight uncomfortablity in lower abdomen... Had slight spotting yesterday and am quiet weak.. Leg starts paining even if I stand for 10 mins together. 

Its my first pregnancy.. so, am very excited.. :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

What does everyone think they are having???

Boy or Girl????


----------



## crowned

Is anyone surprised at how strong the cramps are? They're not nearly as strong as my AF cramps, but I usually get those really bad. Still, I wouldn't classify these as 'mild cramps.' They're mild for the most part, but two or three times a day I get a strong one in my lower belly. It worries me a little. 

wouldluvabub - I have no clue what I'm having! Both DH and I would love a little girl, but I secretly think a boy would be amazing too, so who knows! What do you think you're having?


----------



## jaithra

I'm due March 18th too...cant wait for my first scan at 8 weeks... No symtoms other than being a little tired and goin to sleep early!

I do have an ache on the right side (leg and back) It doesnt seem like cramps so hoping its ok!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I have thought all along before I was preg that we would have a boy first. I was even predicted boy by 3 psychics.. But for some reason I am beggining to think it's a girl.. I dunno why.. Lol but truly.. I dont know.. lol


----------



## redsox

Hi everyone! I had my BFP yesterday and RAN to my doctor's office to confirm as I was so excited. I should get blood results tomorrow. I was given March 22nd as my due date and was 4 weeks exactly yesterday. Funnest part? My husband doesn't know yet! He's out of town until Sunday and I am dying to tell him, but would rather share in person. :)

This is our second pregnancy after a miscarriage at 11.5 weeks at the end of January, so as you can imagine I am extremely cautious about how excited to get this early. I had intense cramping yesterday and then none today - and that has me worried! Eek!

Taking progesterone as prescribed by my doc and it's giving me a raging headache and making me SO tired. Hopefully I adjust in a few days. 

Congrats to all of you and I am hopeful we can see each other through until March.:flower:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls!
DH and I got our first ever :bfp: Tuesday night! Nice strong dark line. We've been trying for almost two years, and started seeing an RE in March. Did our first Clomid/IUI cycle in May. My body did not like the Clomid, and as a result, my estrogen levels wouldn't drop for a June cycle. So June we "took off" from TTC. Drank wine, coffee, went to the gym, no temping, no OPKs, nothing. My period was about six days late (although the Clomid threw it off by a week last month), so the only reason I took an HPT was because I was planning on calling the RE and yelling at them as to what the HECK was going on! Imagine my surprise when I got that double line!

So, it was confirmed with a beta of >3000 this morning - not sure my EDD, but will know once I go to the GYN for an ultrasound. If I go by my last cycle, I would be due March 17th.

Really no symptoms at all. Sleepy, a little bit of cramping (sharp ones out of nowhere the middle of the day, and then gone), but otherwise, I don't *feel* pregnant. I think it hasn't set in quite yet.

H&H 9 months to everyone!


----------



## crowned

NJAngelAPN said:


> Hi girls!
> DH and I got our first ever :bfp: Tuesday night! Nice strong dark line. We've been trying for almost two years, and started seeing an RE in March. Did our first Clomid/IUI cycle in May. My body did not like the Clomid, and as a result, my estrogen levels wouldn't drop for a June cycle. So June we "took off" from TTC. Drank wine, coffee, went to the gym, no temping, no OPKs, nothing. My period was about six days late (although the Clomid threw it off by a week last month), so the only reason I took an HPT was because I was planning on calling the RE and yelling at them as to what the HECK was going on! Imagine my surprise when I got that double line!
> 
> So, it was confirmed with a beta of >3000 this morning - not sure my EDD, but will know once I go to the GYN for an ultrasound. If I go by my last cycle, I would be due March 17th.
> 
> Really no symptoms at all. Sleepy, a little bit of cramping (sharp ones out of nowhere the middle of the day, and then gone), but otherwise, I don't *feel* pregnant. I think it hasn't set in quite yet.
> 
> H&H 9 months to everyone!

Congratulations!! That's amazing that you got pregnant on an 'off' cycle! Also, I'm really happy to hear someone else is feeling random sharp cramps during the day... I thought it was just me, since everyone else labels theirs as 'mild.' Congrats again, and fingers crossed for an uneventful, healthy pregnancy for you!


----------



## redsox

NJAngel - Thrilled to hear you conceived on your own!! I too was prescribed metformin and clomid and did NOT want to take them. I reluctantly started with the metformin a couple of months ago and each month had a meltdown about starting the clomid. I was always hoping we could get pregnant without too much intervention!

As for the sharp cramps - yes I have had them too - a ton yesterday, but very few today. Odd that I am nervous to NOT be cramping as I know the cramps, pulls and twinges means that things are growing and changing!


----------



## wouldluvabub

crowned said:


> NJAngelAPN said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> DH and I got our first ever :bfp: Tuesday night! Nice strong dark line. We've been trying for almost two years, and started seeing an RE in March. Did our first Clomid/IUI cycle in May. My body did not like the Clomid, and as a result, my estrogen levels wouldn't drop for a June cycle. So June we "took off" from TTC. Drank wine, coffee, went to the gym, no temping, no OPKs, nothing. My period was about six days late (although the Clomid threw it off by a week last month), so the only reason I took an HPT was because I was planning on calling the RE and yelling at them as to what the HECK was going on! Imagine my surprise when I got that double line!
> 
> So, it was confirmed with a beta of >3000 this morning - not sure my EDD, but will know once I go to the GYN for an ultrasound. If I go by my last cycle, I would be due March 17th.
> 
> Really no symptoms at all. Sleepy, a little bit of cramping (sharp ones out of nowhere the middle of the day, and then gone), but otherwise, I don't *feel* pregnant. I think it hasn't set in quite yet.
> 
> H&H 9 months to everyone!
> 
> Congratulations!! That's amazing that you got pregnant on an 'off' cycle! Also, I'm really happy to hear someone else is feeling random sharp cramps during the day... I thought it was just me, since everyone else labels theirs as 'mild.' Congrats again, and fingers crossed for an uneventful, healthy pregnancy for you!Click to expand...

I get sharp ones too!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im hoping for a little girl... anyone have weird smells. we got arbys for dinner and it smelled like vomit i almost gaged. it was awful i couldn't eat eat.


----------



## addy1

crowned said:


> Is anyone surprised at how strong the cramps are? They're not nearly as strong as my AF cramps, but I usually get those really bad. Still, I wouldn't classify these as 'mild cramps.' They're mild for the most part, but two or three times a day I get a strong one in my lower belly. It worries me a little.

I've had the same type cramps. Not exactly painful, but uncomfortable. I know it is normal, but still makes me worried. I get these really strong pains every now and then around where my ovaries are.


----------



## wouldluvabub

So I started scrap booking today!!! Tell me what you think of my first page!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

scrap book page looks really good! well done.

Im not sure if ive posted in this thread yet - i lose track.

Im due March 13th and have my first midwife appointment next week. From what i see online most people seem to have their booking in appts at about 8-10 weeks however i will only be 6+1. I think it will be the booking in appt because i was told it would take about half an hour.

Im excited!


----------



## Eala

Mrs Cupcake - I have my booking appointment next week and will be 6+6 by my MWs dates or 6+2 by my dates :) Had my first appointment with her yesterday, which wasn't my booking appointment, just the preliminary "hello and here's a bunch of leaflets and books", filled out some forms etc. That took a good half hour, the booking appointment will probably be longer! My health authority seems to do things differently to everywhere else though :rofl: Last time, when my care was consultant led, I had my booking appointment the same day as my dating scan - 11 weeks :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Aidle - date buddy! :) Ive still got no strong symptoms to talk about. Wish i wud get some fast so can start believing it! Even MS would be welcome!!! x

wudluvabub - ive got a feling this is a girl.... though i like the idea of having a boy first and then a girl, as i always wanted a big bro growing up LOL! funny thing is, if i had a boy, then another boy... i would HAVE to keep having babies until i have a little girl LOL! my dad is one of 12 ... lets hope i dont have to go to that extreme heehee

crowned - yer the pains are stronger then mild i think. But maybe its cos i dont usually get AF pains... bit worrying but everyone says its normal.


----------



## firsttimer1

LADIES - ive put a list of all of our due dates on the first post i did :coffee:

let me know if ive missed you off. Ive only included those who posted a EDD.

:dance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> Hi Aidle - date buddy! :) Ive still got no strong symptoms to talk about. Wish i wud get some fast so can start believing it! Even MS would be welcome!!! x
> 
> wudluvabub - ive got a feling this is a girl.... though i like the idea of having a boy first and then a girl, as i always wanted a big bro growing up LOL! funny thing is, if i had a boy, then another boy... i would HAVE to keep having babies until i have a little girl LOL! my dad is one of 12 ... lets hope i dont have to go to that extreme heehee
> 
> crowned - yer the pains are stronger then mild i think. But maybe its cos i dont usually get AF pains... bit worrying but everyone says its normal.

Ha ha imagine having 12 kids now! Thats so many!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh gosh i just bit the bullet and booked in for my private scan - monday august 1st. I will be (i hope) 7 weeks 1 day. Im going bk to the clinic where with my last pregnancy i found out it was not viable :( i thought i was 6 weeks then but measured only 5 weeks :(

fingers crossed for this time...


----------



## 6lilpigs

addy1 said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone surprised at how strong the cramps are? They're not nearly as strong as my AF cramps, but I usually get those really bad. Still, I wouldn't classify these as 'mild cramps.' They're mild for the most part, but two or three times a day I get a strong one in my lower belly. It worries me a little.
> 
> I've had the same type cramps. Not exactly painful, but uncomfortable. I know it is normal, but still makes me worried. I get these really strong pains every now and then around where my ovaries are.Click to expand...

WHat side are the cramps on addy?


----------



## 6lilpigs

Can you add me please, 16th March, current symptoms, weird dreams, peeing, just feeling preggers in general:)


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> If so - any symptoms?
> 
> During what was week 3 i was REAL hot and exhausted, now im just tired all the time. No MS yet or peeing in the night. LOL.
> 
> Just wanted to find some ladies at same point really - everyone else seems much further along! :(
> 
> BTW my due date is March 18th xxx :dance:
> 
> *UPDATE* Here are our 'Mid March Mama' due dates!
> 
> 10th - Sementhia
> 11th - Honeymooner
> 12th - mitchnorm
> 13th - Eala
> 14th - Kaede351 / Cowgirlranda
> 15th - Ginganinja / MarcsPinkLady
> 16th - Kayleigh&Bump
> 17th - blouseybrown
> 18th - FirstTimer1 / mscrow / sahmSC0709 / Aidle / Jaanu / Jaithra
> 19th - txhappy / shortnslow / MrsHelenH
> 20th - aj11 / moonflowermay / crowned / flaneuse / addy1 / nextyrmommy / LovePurple
> 21st - gypsy1981
> 22nd - Redsox
> 24th - angelica2 / sw33tp3a

add me.. I'm the 17th I think.. I thought I had already said that but maybe not lol! I am expecting my dates to be changed but as what should have been 4 weeks 3 days I got a 3+ on my digi :)


----------



## waula

oooh from my dates i'm due March 15th, thanks xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

wudluvabub - thats odd, i cud swear i had put yours in!!! Your in now hun :) x


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> wudluvabub - thats odd, i cud swear i had put yours in!!! Your in now hun :) x

Baby brain!! Ha ha! :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Wow! Gone for a ocuple days and come back to a million pages! Haha. 

@Cowgirlranda - Sure, I'd love to be bump buddies with you :D

XxX


----------



## nextyrmommy

Is anybody else cold? I always heard pregnant women were hot but I am so very cold. It was 100 degrees F. this week and I had my heater on under my desk. My boss came in and asked me if I was OK it was so hot in my office.


----------



## wouldluvabub

nextyrmommy said:


> Is anybody else cold? I always heard pregnant women were hot but I am so very cold. It was 100 degrees F. this week and I had my heater on under my desk. My boss came in and asked me if I was OK it was so hot in my office.

I'm both, sometimes FREEZING!! Sometimes I'm BOILING!! Ha ha


----------



## redsox

I've been cold too!! Temps here are in the high 90's-100's F, but I am putting wool sweaters on at work. Odd thing is my body temp is about 99 F during the day as well!

Anybody else really burpy? So far I have it under control, but can only imagine what is to come! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

I THINK (not sure) we are hot after OV and at very beginning - but then we get cold....? so sounds about right? Im sitting here with a blanket!


----------



## firsttimer1

is anyone having hot flushes in the night?? I did with last preg but im not this time?? also no vivid dreams this time... im unless im now de-sensitised to them HAHA


----------



## wouldluvabub

I have the dreams!! Crazy as dreams lol!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Firsttimer, add me! My EDD is March 17th, unless my ultrasound says otherwise. :) Booking that today, once the MD opens.

As for symptoms for me, I'm having the cramping more at night, peeing every three hours at night, wide awake even though I'm exhausted and falling asleep on the couch. Crazy dreams. I don't know how much of it is nerves vs real pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## angelica2

firsttimer, I'm definitely having some night time hot flashes! I wake up anywhere from midnight to three in the morning burning up, and my house is 68F at all times. It's frustrating because I end up throwing my blanket off of me and then waking up a little later extremely cold haha

redsox, your due date is my birthday 22March is a good day to have a baby! ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

WISH I WAS HAVING HOT FLUSHES... geez.... wish i was having ANYTHING! lol :)


----------



## angelica2

firsttimer1 said:


> WISH I WAS HAVING HOT FLUSHES... geez.... wish i was having ANYTHING! lol :)

Honestly, I'm surprised I have anything being I'm only 4 weeks. I didn't notice the being hot thing until this morning. I'm with you though, wish there was something more! It'll come though


----------



## redsox

Angelica2 - That's exciting to hear as I was the only, lonely one on March 22nd!:hugs:

My birthday is February 14th so this will make the winter a lot more fun!


----------



## redsox

ANGELICA! I just realized - I am in DC too! So weird. :)


----------



## ChrissiK

Add me, too please - EDD 20th March, baby No3 after a 7y break.
Current sumptoms: HUNGRY all the time, too sensitive for my high waisted trousers already!


----------



## Flaneuse

I think this one might be a girl, but who knows! I thought that during my last pregnancy and turned out to be a boy :) 

My cramping has subsided which is kind of nice and I'm feeling pretty good!! Spent yesterday in Santa Monica taking in some sun and shopping :D I went to the Drs on Wed and got my blood drawn and tested pos on the urine test there too! Hoping I get the quant hcg results back today, but get the feeling I won't until Monday. Still haven't told our parents yet...


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all....
Huge Gratz on BFP's Im due 19th as far as I know :haha:


----------



## MyLittleFish

Please may i join! EDD 15th March!:happydance:

Symptoms seemed to have calmed down for the last two days but willing them to come back:dohh: but generally tired and tender breasts and a craving for cucumber - i don't like cucumber but have eaten nearly a whole one by the end of each day!!


----------



## laura_2010

Im just really tired and hot/flushed didnt think this was my month at all... :hugs:


----------



## moonflowermay

I'm amazed at how many of your doctors will do a blood test. I've never had that happen - is it standard for you?

Not much in the way of symptoms here, other than total nerves and worry! :)


----------



## laura_2010

Mine wudnt give me a blood test :dohh:


----------



## Flaneuse

Blood tests have always been standard With my insurance. They screen for a million things--took five medium vials of blood!


----------



## redsox

This is my second pregnancy and both times they have done blood test to confirm. I am still anxiously awaiting the results and oddly won't feel it's for real until I have them! My SIL has a baby 2 years ago and she went to midwives and NEVER had a blood test of any kind. I think it depends on the practice you go to.


----------



## Eala

I didn't even see a doctor! Just phoned my GP surgery and asked for an appointment with the midwife. Haven't had bloods done yet, they'll be taken next week at my booking appointment. Those will be for HIV, rubella, syphilis, checking iron levels etc. I think it's quite unusual in my area for them to do a blood test to confirm pregnancy.


----------



## pooch

Can i join? Edd march 11th. Went in for my first apt yesterday and all they did was a ee test...ultrasound on tuesday!!
Has anyone else been feeling colder than normal? Normally i am warm and now i am chilled all of the time. Other symptoms: sore breasts, cramps, lower back pain when standing, tired, increased appetire/food aversions.


----------



## Flaneuse

RedSox, I know, I still can't believe it is real! I kind of want to tell my parents now...but then I worry bc it is so early. I am going to visit them in 3 weeks so I'm trying to decide if I want to tell them now or then...


----------



## redsox

So it's only been a few days and now I have a concern on my hands - they did my bloodwork at 11 dpo and just told me it was 55 and told me they were concerned it's low. I ovulated on CD 18 of a 32 day cycle and from what I see online this is still an okay HCG. I can't believe I am having to freak out already! Husband isn't home until Sunday and I was all excited to tell him...now feeling extremely deflated/depressed. Anyone have any positive experiences to share?


----------



## Flaneuse

redsox said:


> So it's only been a few days and now I have a concern on my hands - they did my bloodwork at 11 dpo and just told me it was 55 and told me they were concerned it's low. I ovulated on CD 18 of a 32 day cycle and from what I see online this is still an okay HCG. I can't believe I am having to freak out already! Husband isn't home until Sunday and I was all excited to tell him...now feeling extremely deflated/depressed. Anyone have any positive experiences to share?

I am sure it will be okay!! Can they see you today to do another draw? Xoxo


----------



## charm232

HI all,

I found out I was pregnant couple of days ago and it still hasn't sunk in!! I have sore boobs and weeing lots in the middle of the night!!! Apart from that I don't feel any different but I want to!! Can't wait to start getting a bump!

Very excited though, my EDD is 15th March and I would love a couple of buddies to chat to on here as it is my first XXX


----------



## Rach27

Yup I found out yesterday I am 4 weeks pregnant :)

Symptoms were similar but different (!) to a normal cycle:
- Had cramps but they were more in my back and not as severe
- Had pink spotting (which I never have)
- Started with the nausea yesterday - joyous!
- Constipation (usually get the opposite around this time of the month)
- Absolutely SHATTERED!! Things are very different with a 16-month-old in tow!!!!!
- Just feel pregnant

So far very similar to my last pregnancy (even have exactly the same due date as my LO, which is March 19th).

All the best ladies x


----------



## redsox

Flaneuse said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> So it's only been a few days and now I have a concern on my hands - they did my bloodwork at 11 dpo and just told me it was 55 and told me they were concerned it's low. I ovulated on CD 18 of a 32 day cycle and from what I see online this is still an okay HCG. I can't believe I am having to freak out already! Husband isn't home until Sunday and I was all excited to tell him...now feeling extremely deflated/depressed. Anyone have any positive experiences to share?
> 
> I am sure it will be okay!! Can they see you today to do another draw? XoxoClick to expand...

Hi Flaneuse,

Too late to draw today. So mad as I asked on Wednesday to have another draw on Friday (today) and they insisted on next week. Talked to my midwives (I'm at an OB practice now) and they said that if it's calculated from conception I am in the normal range. Trying to calm down but I just want to bawl!

Thanks for your support - I haven't told a soul in the world and this is so hard to keep bottled up.


----------



## Flaneuse

If the midwives say it is normal than I wouldn't worry!! Don't let the ob office ruin your joy. They are probably used to being overly cautious. 

Have you thought of any fun ways to tell DH?


----------



## redsox

Thanks Flaneuse - I am trying to calm down, but after the loss in January I was on edge to begin with!

I was thinking about taking a little appleseed and wrapping it in a jewelry box - a little more obtuse than a pregnancy test! Trying to come up with a cute little note to put under it to tell him it's the size of our little 'seed.'

So hard to stay excited about it now, but I have looked ALL over the internet and this chart seems encouraging. Why did this have to happen on a Friday so I am in agony all weekend?

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

I have to remind myself I was only 11 dpo on the draw and who knows when I implanted? For the praying kind - please say a little one for me.


----------



## Kas75

I found out on monday that i'm preggars too! Shocked, excited, nervous! We had 2 M/C last year so praying this one is a sticky, was slightly worried cos had really mild cramps not painful at all and after reading this thread realise that this is normal! been freaking out a bit. So thank you ladies for putting my mind at rest! I have a son who is 12 so can't remember that far back if I had cramps. Had lots of symptoms so far, peeing loads, not sleeping but oh sooooo tired, lower back pain, nausea, burning throat, and now slight tummy cramps so hopefully this time all good signs ;) 
Not sure on dates but the due date calculator going back to my LMP puts me in the 5 week mark but when tested on tuesday CB Digi said 2-3 so who knows but going on my LMP and the due date calculator is saying my due date is March 13th!!! EEEEK going to take it one day at a time but try and cherish every moment ;) I'm loving the symtoms as they make it feel more real ;) 
Good luck everyone H&H 9 months to all ;)
Love Kas xxx


----------



## redsox

Congrats Kas! It's going to be so much fun for you to have your 12 year old around as a helper! :)


----------



## addie25

:hi: I am due March 16th I am 5 weeks pregnant today. ( My due date may change with my ultrasound next week. My DH and I did IVF this month and found out monday we were pregnant. My HCG results have been doubling every 48 hours but are low. Started at 10 Monday. Wednesday was 32 and today was 72. Doctor was worried when it was 10 but now is saying its good it is doubling every 48 hours. I just wish the levels would climb much higher already. I go back Monday for another blood test.

Question I have been spotting brown and pink for a couple days. My doctor said 40% of women bleed in early pregnancy and unless I have cramps and gushing blood not to worry. Does anyone have spotting??? Is been on and off for 2 days and the more water I drink the less frequently I spot :shrug:

CONGRATS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## addie25

Kas75 said:


> I found out on monday that i'm preggars too! Shocked, excited, nervous! We had 2 M/C last year so praying this one is a sticky, was slightly worried cos had really mild cramps not painful at all and after reading this thread realise that this is normal! been freaking out a bit. So thank you ladies for putting my mind at rest! I have a son who is 12 so can't remember that far back if I had cramps. Had lots of symptoms so far, peeing loads, not sleeping but oh sooooo tired, lower back pain, nausea, burning throat, and now slight tummy cramps so hopefully this time all good signs ;)
> Not sure on dates but the due date calculator going back to my LMP puts me in the 5 week mark but when tested on tuesday CB Digi said 2-3 so who knows but going on my LMP and the due date calculator is saying my due date is March 13th!!! EEEEK going to take it one day at a time but try and cherish every moment ;) I'm loving the symtoms as they make it feel more real ;)
> Good luck everyone H&H 9 months to all ;)
> Love Kas xxx

Last time I was pregnant I had a lotttt of cramping it even turned into a burn where I thought my stomach was on fire (no bleeding tho) and doctor said it was normal. We had to end that pregnancy at 14 weeks bc the baby was very sick and that is why we did IVF to do genetic testing to make sure our little baby this time is healthy!! I do not want cramps this time around just because I am spotting so I would freak out buttt last time I had tunssss of cramps and the pregnancy was going fine. I know its hard not to worry. I worry so much that I even thought maybe I should not sing anymore because it uses stomach muscles and I do not want to cause a MC by using stomach muscles :dohh:


----------



## blessed22

Hello, ladies i am new but this made me feel welcomed im due in march tooo!!! Jus found out 7/14


----------



## blessed22

Well hello ladies i tested 7/14 and i am due 3/17


----------



## redsox

welcome blessed and congratulations!


----------



## MsCrow

I have felt sick as a dog since yesterday evening and had achy breasts. I kept waking up all through the night feeling uncomfortable and yuk. We have to travel today for a family party, not looking forward to it.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hello everyone.

Cpngratulations and H&H 9 months to you all.

I am currently expecting my third child after a loss in February. I am due the 19th of March.

I am really suffering with evening morning sickness, where as I had all day sickness with my girls. So maybe a boy this time? It would be interesting to find out.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Just so everybody knows I'm 5 weeks today!!! :) YAY!

MsCrow- Sorry you are feeling sick! My little one has been giving me an upset belly at night time which makes he hard to sleep!!!! But I am not overly tired or anything!!! It just seems the last few day's that baby HATES food haha!

SeaThreePeeO- Welcome and H&H 9 to you 2!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

addie25 said:


> :hi: I am due March 16th I am 5 weeks pregnant today. ( My due date may change with my ultrasound next week. My DH and I did IVF this month and found out monday we were pregnant. My HCG results have been doubling every 48 hours but are low. Started at 10 Monday. Wednesday was 32 and today was 72. Doctor was worried when it was 10 but now is saying its good it is doubling every 48 hours. I just wish the levels would climb much higher already. I go back Monday for another blood test.
> 
> Question I have been spotting brown and pink for a couple days. My doctor said 40% of women bleed in early pregnancy and unless I have cramps and gushing blood not to worry. Does anyone have spotting??? Is been on and off for 2 days and the more water I drink the less frequently I spot :shrug:
> 
> CONGRATS EVERYONE!!!!

I'm spotting brown this morning Addie:hugs: And I'm also due March 16th:) Thats reassuring to know that it happens to 40%! I had it with my last baby and she's fine:) Sadle I had a mmc in April so I am a little more panicked this time though:(


----------



## firsttimer1

Redsox - keep positive hun, i bet its all fine. Try not to stress - easier said then done i know, but its not good for you OR little one.

kas75 - Hun, im intrigued! My name is Kas too.... whats yours short for? Im the only Kas i know so thought it odd haha

Congrats to all the newbies!!

Last night i went to see harry potter and had to go to the loo half way thru... my tummy was AWFUL. sorry tmi but i had cramps and a bit of diahorrea... is this normal? thru the night my tummy made weird noises lol. Not got any syptoms so bit concerned... is this normal??


----------



## firsttimer1

ive updated the list - hope ive not missed anyone off :) not got the best memory at the best of times, let alone when got ''baby brain''!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> Redsox - keep positive hun, i bet its all fine. Try not to stress - easier said then done i know, but its not good for you OR little one.
> 
> kas75 - Hun, im intrigued! My name is Kas too.... whats yours short for? Im the only Kas i know so thought it odd haha
> 
> Congrats to all the newbies!!
> 
> Last night i went to see harry potter and had to go to the loo half way thru... my tummy was AWFUL. sorry tmi but i had cramps and a bit of diahorrea... is this normal? thru the night my tummy made weird noises lol. Not got any syptoms so bit concerned... is this normal??

OMG I have been having the same, cramps with the runs sometimes.. Its normally at night but it got so bad I thought I was about to loose the baby or something but it ended up fixing itself but then it happened again the next night.. I think my baby just hates food hahah


----------



## firsttimer1

wouldluvabub said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - keep positive hun, i bet its all fine. Try not to stress - easier said then done i know, but its not good for you OR little one.
> 
> kas75 - Hun, im intrigued! My name is Kas too.... whats yours short for? Im the only Kas i know so thought it odd haha
> 
> Congrats to all the newbies!!
> 
> Last night i went to see harry potter and had to go to the loo half way thru... my tummy was AWFUL. sorry tmi but i had cramps and a bit of diahorrea... is this normal? thru the night my tummy made weird noises lol. Not got any syptoms so bit concerned... is this normal??
> 
> OMG I have been having the same, cramps with the runs sometimes.. Its normally at night but it got so bad I thought I was about to loose the baby or something but it ended up fixing itself but then it happened again the next night.. I think my baby just hates food hahahClick to expand...

THANK GOD. i was like - i know i cooked my dinner thouroughly! :wacko:

i will relax about it then. Its just hard because ive really not got any other syptoms. TMI but my bbs are sore if i poke them - but only mildy. If i dont touch them they feel normal lol.. No nausea, no hot flushes, no ultra smell sense....

... i had hot flushes and ultra smell sense with the MC...so wondering why not this time? 

Gosh i need to just relax i think ... :thumbup:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and I didn't realize there were previous pages with new comers since I was on last! haha so WELCOME and CONGRATS!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - keep positive hun, i bet its all fine. Try not to stress - easier said then done i know, but its not good for you OR little one.
> 
> kas75 - Hun, im intrigued! My name is Kas too.... whats yours short for? Im the only Kas i know so thought it odd haha
> 
> Congrats to all the newbies!!
> 
> Last night i went to see harry potter and had to go to the loo half way thru... my tummy was AWFUL. sorry tmi but i had cramps and a bit of diahorrea... is this normal? thru the night my tummy made weird noises lol. Not got any syptoms so bit concerned... is this normal??
> 
> OMG I have been having the same, cramps with the runs sometimes.. Its normally at night but it got so bad I thought I was about to loose the baby or something but it ended up fixing itself but then it happened again the next night.. I think my baby just hates food hahahClick to expand...
> 
> THANK GOD. i was like - i know i cooked my dinner thouroughly! :wacko:
> 
> i will relax about it then. Its just hard because ive really not got any other syptoms. TMI but my bbs are sore if i poke them - but only mildy. If i dont touch them they feel normal lol.. No nausea, no hot flushes, no ultra smell sense....
> 
> ... i had hot flushes and ultra smell sense with the MC...so wondering why not this time?
> 
> Gosh i need to just relax i think ... :thumbup:Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry, it won't do baby any good any way! I have had symptoms on and off but only mildly! I noticed today my sense of smell is picking up :dohh:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey everyone, just to confirm/confide, I've not had the best stomach either. I read somewhere most get constipated but some women can go the other way too.

Ok, I can safely report that sitting on a busy train feeling sick is no fun!


----------



## wouldluvabub

MsCrow said:


> Hey everyone, just to confirm/confide, I've not had the best stomach either. I read somewhere most get constipated but some women can go the other way too.
> 
> Ok, I can safely report that sitting on a busy train feeling sick is no fun!

Poor thing!!!!


----------



## addie25

6lilpigs said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: I am due March 16th I am 5 weeks pregnant today. ( My due date may change with my ultrasound next week. My DH and I did IVF this month and found out monday we were pregnant. My HCG results have been doubling every 48 hours but are low. Started at 10 Monday. Wednesday was 32 and today was 72. Doctor was worried when it was 10 but now is saying its good it is doubling every 48 hours. I just wish the levels would climb much higher already. I go back Monday for another blood test.
> 
> Question I have been spotting brown and pink for a couple days. My doctor said 40% of women bleed in early pregnancy and unless I have cramps and gushing blood not to worry. Does anyone have spotting??? Is been on and off for 2 days and the more water I drink the less frequently I spot :shrug:
> 
> CONGRATS EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> I'm spotting brown this morning Addie:hugs:
> And I'm also due March 16th:) Thats reassuring to know that it happens to
> 40%! I had it with my last baby and she's fine:) Sadle I had a mmc in April so
> I am a little more panicked this time though:(Click to expand...

I'm sorry about ur mc did it start off with light bleeding? I have had it the last 3 days it's always a bit more in the morning but my doctor said it's normal bc it collects at night so it's normal to b a bit more. I have gotten up 3 times this morning and so far not a drop!!! I hope it is gone for good I do not want to 
worry anymore. Monday I go back for bloods and I am praying my numbers way more than double so I can fully relax and enjoy this pregnancy. I have a family wedding this weekend my friend of 26 years ( I am 26 so my entire life) is marrying my husbands cousin and I am in the wedding. I got a dress I love but u can see my stomach in it and my stomach is a bit bloated ( doc said it's normal especiY with IVF ) so I look pregnant a bit. I have to wear another dress that doesn't show it I do not want people to ask me if I am questions we r waiting till 14 weeks after the cvs test that confirms baby is healthy to tell muons outside our parents and brothers. Have u told anyone you are pregnant?


----------



## Rach27

firsttimer1 please could you add me? :)

I am due 19th March and it is bubba #2!! x


----------



## jds2011

hi can you add me to the 16th please :)


----------



## redsox

first timer - thanks i know you are right about the worrying. i am going to do my best to just pray and see what will be. 

as for the stomach issues - i was already massively constipated by 5 weeks or so with my M/c and i had extra extra HIGH hcg then.

when i was out having my retail therapy last night in an effort to calm down, i had a bit of an urgent attack.:blush: looks like things are going to the opposite way this time! glad others are having similar as i very typically get one bout of diarrhea before AF and of course that just made me a little more freaked. 

addie - i totally understand about wanting to keep it under wraps. last time my husband could not help himself and blabbed the news to a bunch of people! it was cute he was so excited, but of course really yucky when he had to break the news several weeks later that all was not well. 

maybe you could get a belly band or spanx to contain the bloat a little? i know i already have quite the little bloat bump too!

enjoy your little secret. :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

addie25 said:


> I'm sorry about ur mc did it start off with light bleeding? I have had it the last 3 days it's always a bit more in the morning but my doctor said it's normal bc it collects at night so it's normal to b a bit more. I have gotten up 3 times this morning and so far not a drop!!! I hope it is gone for good I do not want to
> worry anymore. Monday I go back for bloods and I am praying my numbers way more than double so I can fully relax and enjoy this pregnancy. I have a family wedding this weekend my friend of 26 years ( I am 26 so my entire life) is marrying my husbands cousin and I am in the wedding. I got a dress I love but u can see my stomach in it and my stomach is a bit bloated ( doc said it's normal especiY with IVF ) so I look pregnant a bit. I have to wear another dress that doesn't show it I do not want people to ask me if I am questions we r waiting till 14 weeks after the cvs test that confirms baby is healthy to tell muons outside our parents and brothers. Have u told anyone you are pregnant?

Interestingly the m/c started with red spotting in the evening, rather than brown spotting in the morning! So maybe we are definately good after all! I feel reasured, thankyou:)
I know that bread adds to the bloat, so avoid all bread products if you can, this may help a little:thumbup: How lovely to have a wedding to go to! Are you UK? As the weather is just rotten here atm, just grey and drizzle lol, you'll need to avoid a drink aswell but to avoid suspiscion drink coke and tell people its vodka and coke or something:winkwink: You are allowed a glass so you can join in with the toast:thumbup:
I've not told anybody irl yet apart from DH and he is itching to tell everyone, he was gagging at the bit last night with friends round and I just kept having to steer the conversation else where:dohh: I'd like to keep it quiet for as long as possible aswell, when you've got a few like myself the comments just grate your nerves in the end, 'Where are you going to put this one, under the stairs? You'll have to call it Harry Potter' Insert fake laugh here!!! Then theres always the risk of something going wrong and the world coming out with all the rest of the usual crap 'Probably for the best' 'Wasn't meant to be' Insert large lump hammer here!!!!!:growlmad: So a secret it will say for as long as possible:flower:

Will you find out what your having with the cvs??? Or wait for a surprise!!!!


----------



## addie25

redsox said:


> first timer - thanks i know you are right about the worrying. i am going to do my best to just pray and see what will be.
> 
> as for the stomach issues - i was already massively constipated by 5 weeks or so with my M/c and i had extra extra HIGH hcg then.
> 
> when i was out having my retail therapy last night in an effort to calm down, i had a bit of an urgent attack.:blush: looks like things are going to the opposite way this time! glad others are having similar as i very typically get one bout of diarrhea before AF and of course that just made me a little more freaked.
> 
> addie - i totally understand about wanting to keep it under wraps. last time my husband could not help himself and blabbed the news to a bunch of people! it was cute he was so excited, but of course really yucky when he had to break the news several weeks later that all was not well.
> 
> maybe you could get a belly band or spanx to contain the bloat a little? i know i already have quite the little bloat bump too!
> 
> enjoy your little secret. :)

I'm glad things look positive for you this time. I did tell a couple friends that I know are going to start IVF to give them hope. We just don't want to announce it bc last time we announced it to everyone then at 14 weeks we had to end the pregnancy bc the baby was sick and that's y as I said we did IVF this time so baby is healthy. We had to go around and tell everyone I was no longer pregnant and it was horrible. This time just parents brothers and a couple friends that r doing IVF. I'll know the sex of he baby at 13 weeks when we do the cvs to check for health so I will announce it then. Hoping I have a healthy pregnancy and I get to announce it in September!!!


----------



## redsox

Wow - I guess that's a bonus of IVF - getting to know the sex early!:winkwink:

I am really hopeful that we both make it to a place where we can relax and feel fairly secure that these babes will end up in our arms. :)

It's hard to have a m/c at all, but I think the later it is, the more devastating. I am hoping we can both have some confirmation that things are viable and healthy soon. 

So happy your families know - I am currently instant messaging with my mom and it's feeling impossible to keep the secret!!! I have to wait so husband is the first to know.

Going to visit my family just days after I should hit 8 weeks, so I am hopeful I can make it to that point and have a scan with good results!


----------



## wouldluvabub

addie25 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> first timer - thanks i know you are right about the worrying. i am going to do my best to just pray and see what will be.
> 
> as for the stomach issues - i was already massively constipated by 5 weeks or so with my M/c and i had extra extra HIGH hcg then.
> 
> when i was out having my retail therapy last night in an effort to calm down, i had a bit of an urgent attack.:blush: looks like things are going to the opposite way this time! glad others are having similar as i very typically get one bout of diarrhea before AF and of course that just made me a little more freaked.
> 
> addie - i totally understand about wanting to keep it under wraps. last time my husband could not help himself and blabbed the news to a bunch of people! it was cute he was so excited, but of course really yucky when he had to break the news several weeks later that all was not well.
> 
> maybe you could get a belly band or spanx to contain the bloat a little? i know i already have quite the little bloat bump too!
> 
> enjoy your little secret. :)
> 
> I'm glad things look positive for you this time. I did tell a couple friends that I know are going to start IVF to give them hope. We just don't want to announce it bc last time we announced it to everyone then at 14 weeks we had to end the pregnancy bc the baby was sick and that's y as I said we did IVF this time so baby is healthy. We had to go around and tell everyone I was no longer pregnant and it was horrible. This time just parents brothers and a couple friends that r doing IVF. I'll know the sex of he baby at 13 weeks when we do the cvs to check for health so I will announce it then. Hoping I have a healthy pregnancy and I get to announce it in September!!!Click to expand...

Ohh.. That must have been a terrible experience! I'm sorry you had to go through that! Fingers crossed this baby is a healthy one :) I can't believe you get to find out the sex that early!!!


----------



## angelica2

redsox said:


> ANGELICA! I just realized - I am in DC too! So weird. :)

Yes it will definitely make the winter a lot more fun! I'm actually stationed at Bolling AFB, nice to see someone else in here in my area!


----------



## addie25

redsox said:
 

> Wow - I guess that's a bonus of IVF - getting to know the sex early!:winkwink:
> 
> I am really hopeful that we both make it to a place where we can relax and feel fairly secure that these babes will end up in our arms. :)
> 
> It's hard to have a m/c at all, but I think the later it is, the more devastating. I am hoping we can both have some confirmation that things are viable and healthy soon.
> 
> So happy your families know - I am currently instant messaging with my mom and it's feeling impossible to keep the secret!!! I have to wait so husband is the first to know.
> 
> Going to visit my family just days after I should hit 8 weeks, so I am hopeful I can make it to that point and have a scan with good results!

Yea it's hard to keep the secret. Good idea waiting for a scan as well to make sure all is well. Just had some red on TP so I hope all is ok I hate blood my god I wish it would just stop if everything is ok or just happen If it's guns happen!! My wish obviously is all is well. I lifted a bag and then I had some red dunk if lifting it did something??


----------



## redsox

addie25 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Wow - I guess that's a bonus of IVF - getting to know the sex early!:winkwink:
> 
> I am really hopeful that we both make it to a place where we can relax and feel fairly secure that these babes will end up in our arms. :)
> 
> It's hard to have a m/c at all, but I think the later it is, the more devastating. I am hoping we can both have some confirmation that things are viable and healthy soon.
> 
> So happy your families know - I am currently instant messaging with my mom and it's feeling impossible to keep the secret!!! I have to wait so husband is the first to know.
> 
> Going to visit my family just days after I should hit 8 weeks, so I am hopeful I can make it to that point and have a scan with good results!
> 
> Yea it's hard to keep the secret. Good idea waiting for a scan as well to make sure all is well. Just had some red on TP so I hope all is ok I hate blood my god I wish it would just stop if everything is ok or just happen If it's guns happen!! My wish obviously is all is well. I lifted a bag and then I had some red dunk if lifting it did something??Click to expand...

addie - i know it's so challenging and you are probably in and out of the bathroom checking toilet tissue obsessively. try as much as you can to relax. one of the women at my doctor's office had full periods through 2 of her 3 healthy pregnancies! for multiple cycles! i was stunned by this, but i guess that's why there is 'i didn't even know i was pregnant!' LOL. 

honestly it doesn't help in these early days how many ODD things are normal and of course we freak over every little thing. 

as for the wedding - pretend you have a migraine? :) give yourself a couple of chances to sit quietly and if anyone asks just say you have a migraine. deflect the conversation by commenting on how gorgeous the bride looks, etc. :)


----------



## redsox

angelica2 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> ANGELICA! I just realized - I am in DC too! So weird. :)
> 
> Yes it will definitely make the winter a lot more fun! I'm actually stationed at Bolling AFB, nice to see someone else in here in my area!Click to expand...

so does that mean you are receiving your OB care on base or are you going to a private practice?


----------



## addie25

Thank u that is a good tip :) I will say I'm not feeling great. I am in and out of the bathroom :blush: I should stop that lol. Monday will b here soon enough to see my new levels. I will be very busy this weekend so it will take my mind off it. My biggest fear is to have a m/c during thR ceremony as I am standing up there. I know a bride who had that happen her dress was red and she went to he hospital. How horrible is that!! For some reason I have a good feeling that things will go well despite the spotting. But some parts of the day I think spotting is a warring sign. Your friend who had bleeding makes me feel better and yes that show I didt know I was pregnant they spotting all 9 months. I do hear that spotting after the first 3 months Is not good tho. Ahh waiting is what my life has been the last 7 months n it continues now just have to out it in the back of my head and see what happens.


----------



## addie25

Ahh I just looked in the mirror and m boobs grew like over night!! I have a d cup to begin with. My friend getting married is a b cup so as we were growing up she was always commenting on how big my boobs were starting at 16 .She still will comment and say ugh you have big boobs I want them. Last time I was pregnant she came rt up to me n she goes " what did u do to ur boobs they r huge u pregnant" she will realize this time as well I have to put my good lie face on!!! :shrug:


----------



## redsox

yes it does seem like this is ALL about waiting!!! don't know if you feel like it will be a jinx (yes i am that weird in the head right now!) but maybe you wear a pad to the ceremony to quell any fears about bleeding.

yes - go with migraine - or even better - say you had some food that didn't agree with you?? that'll account for the many bathroom trips too! :thumbup:

i really hope the spotting lets up for you - again it seems it's normal for it to happen when AF was expected. my AF is due tomorrow, so i am curious to see if there is any spotting. 

is your OB going to stat your monday lab results so you'll know the same day? mine is (after i pushed them a bit) and i am certainly going to insist on another stat draw wednesday. hoping by thursday i can relax a little. 

i just want hubs to come home! trying to keep excitement up about telling him....

you are so lucky to be distracted this weekend! have a lovely time at the dinner tonight and ceremony tomorrow. we definitely need to check in on monday!


----------



## redsox

addie25 said:


> Ahh I just looked in the mirror and m boobs grew like over night!! I have a d cup to begin with. My friend getting married is a b cup so as we were growing up she was always commenting on how big my boobs were starting at 16 .She still will comment and say ugh you have big boobs I want them. Last time I was pregnant she came rt up to me n she goes " what did u do to ur boobs they r huge u pregnant" she will realize this time as well I have to put my good lie face on!!! :shrug:

ha!!!! hopefully she'll be so enraptured with her big day she won't notice. just fib and say you are having a raging cycle. 

i think overnight mega-boobs is a great sign! sadly my B cups are not doing anything too exciting just yet. i really want some fuller bosoms! :)


----------



## addie25

Your boobs will get big dont worry it happens at different times for different people. My boobs do not hurt tho so I am waiting for that!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls! 
Have my first appointment scheduled for Wednesday. When gyn heard how high my beta was, she pushed me to her first available. Not sure what she's thinking, but I'll take it! 
New symptoms today - very hot, flushed, sore throat (like I was yelling or sOmething), and dizzy. Still have diarrhea alternating with constipation. 
Five weeks today!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats NJ im having the same constipated symptoms and a cold starting. im still hopeful. mine are very faint bfp's but im not counting them till it gets stronger and i do think the one i used before was a bad test. just waiting for the HCG to get stronger before i say anything to my husband.


----------



## addie25

NJAngelAPN said:


> Hi girls!
> Have my first appointment scheduled for Wednesday. When gyn heard how high my beta was, she pushed me to her first available. Not sure what she's thinking, but I'll take it!
> New symptoms today - very hot, flushed, sore throat (like I was yelling or sOmething), and dizzy. Still have diarrhea alternating with constipation.
> Five weeks today!!

Congrats!!! How high were your levels? Do u have any cramping or anything? Constipation is so normal in pregnancy but I does suck. I hope all goes well with your apt Wed!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Addie - thanks! My beta was >3000. I'm having some cramping, mostly at night. A little back pain. Today feels almost like flu. The dizziness is just irritating.


----------



## Flaneuse

Has anyone told their parents yet? Dh already told his and they are excited. I am thinking about telling mine today...


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Hi,
I'm new to this forum but i just wanted to add my little happy two cents!! LOL!! I just found out on July 14th that i would be expecting my third child!! I'm nervous and excited all in one! Hopefully i will be seen next week to see what my EDD is. According to the other websites I've been on im due March 22, 2011!! But i'll see what my doctor says...Being that it's so early, it seem like it's going to take FOREVER to get to the exciting part!! But either way i'm still happy and still blessed!! :)


----------



## addie25

NJAngelAPN said:


> Addie - thanks! My beta was >3000. I'm having some cramping, mostly at night. A little back pain. Today feels almost like flu. The dizziness is just irritating.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm sorry you don't feel well. Y is ur doctor worried about ur levels being high?


----------



## redsox

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this forum but i just wanted to add my little happy two cents!! LOL!! I just found out on July 14th that i would be expecting my third child!! I'm nervous and excited all in one! Hopefully i will be seen next week to see what my EDD is. According to the other websites I've been on im due March 22, 2011!! But i'll see what my doctor says...Being that it's so early, it seem like it's going to take FOREVER to get to the exciting part!! But either way i'm still happy and still blessed!! :)

Hi BlessingBaby3 - we are due date buddies! I just found out on the 13th and I am very hopeful this pregnancy will go well and my husband and I will welcome our first child. 

So exciting it's your third - do your children know yet or are you going to wait to tell them?


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Hi Redsox,
Thanks hun!!! Im going to wait and tell the together...I've only told a selected few in case something happens. When are you going to start telling people? I was thinking my first appointment to determine my edd or either my 8 wks appointment! And Congrats to you to!! :hugs:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi there!! Can I join in? I got my BFP today and am due 26th March 2012 - seems soooooooooo long off. It's still sinking in.


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Congrats Luv_My_Bichon!! And i know EXACTLY how you feel!! It does seem forever!!LOL


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Tipsy33 said:


> Oh, and I have been up in the night weeing... Lethal when you have a steep staircase and a downstairs toilet!!

I can totally sympathise with that! Exactly the same at our house and it's just a nightmare. I am getting up twice for a wee - grrr, lol


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Congrats Luv_My_Bichon!! And i know EXACTLY how you feel!! It does seem forever!!LOL

Thank you - I've been and bought alocohol free Chardonnay (bonus! They didn't make that last time I was pregnant) and a pregnancy magazine.

Being selective who I tell at the minute - being cautious after losing last time


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Sorry to hear about your loss hun... I only told a selective few also even though i want to tell the world or anyone who would listen! LOL


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Yeah I'm like that but am being careful after last time and it's taken us a very long time to get to this stage! I told my Mum and told her I wasn't telling many folk but somehow she's let it slip at a party she's at and now they all know, lol!! I don't mind tho, I'mm 33 and she's over the moon for me. My dad plays in a Band who are playing this afternoon and all his bandmates are congratulating him - which is really nice :D


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Wow!! I just started this forum thing today and im already addicted!! I guess it will be my new Facebook!! LOL!! Ok so can anyone help me on how to get my tickers on my profile?


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Yeah I'm like that but am being careful after last time and it's taken us a very long time to get to this stage! I told my Mum and told her I wasn't telling many folk but somehow she's let it slip at a party she's at and now they all know, lol!! I don't mind tho, I'mm 33 and she's over the moon for me. My dad plays in a Band who are playing this afternoon and all his bandmates are congratulating him - which is really nice :D

LOL!! I know they are to excited to keep those lips sealed!! Its a blessing to me so i want everyone to know what God has blessed me with....I don't know when i'll tell everyone else though


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Addie, I'm not sure why she's concerned. The RE did a test that Only measures up to 3000, so I don't have a specific number. We'll see soon enough. :)


----------



## redsox

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Hi Redsox,
> Thanks hun!!! Im going to wait and tell the together...I've only told a selected few in case something happens. When are you going to start telling people? I was thinking my first appointment to determine my edd or either my 8 wks appointment! And Congrats to you to!! :hugs:

That's so exciting! The kids will be thrilled I am sure!!! I haven't told a SOUL (aside from this forum!) - my husband will get the news tomorrow when he gets home from being away for over a week!

We are going to see my family in mid-August, so if all goes well and I have a successful 8 week scan I'll share the news then. As for friends - probably after that. Work - I will probably hold out until I cannot hide it any longer.


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi there!! Can I join in? I got my BFP today and am due 26th March 2012 - seems soooooooooo long off. It's still sinking in.

Bichon!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw you on the testing thread the past week or so and while I was just a lurker (I was being SO superstitious about testing this go around! I didn't even post as I was too freaked to even type of the possibility!!! HAH!) I am so happy to see you here!!! Congratulations!

Hoping we all have a healthy go of it! :)


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Redsox-You be about 8 wks by mid Aug.!!! YAAAAYYY!!! I'm so excited about you telling DH!! He's going to be soooooo happy!! So what type of symptoms are you having so far? This is so exciting!!!! hehehe :happydance:


----------



## gembar

Redsox- just wanted to say my HCG at 13dpo was 131. So if yours doubles in 48hours it would be 110 at 13 dpo. So your HCG seems fine to me.x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

redsox said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!! Can I join in? I got my BFP today and am due 26th March 2012 - seems soooooooooo long off. It's still sinking in.
> 
> Bichon!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw you on the testing thread the past week or so and while I was just a lurker (I was being SO superstitious about testing this go around! I didn't even post as I was too freaked to even type of the possibility!!! HAH!) I am so happy to see you here!!! Congratulations!
> 
> Hoping we all have a healthy go of it! :)Click to expand...

LOL - Ace!! Congratulations hun on your BFP!! Fabulous news. Hope we all have a healthy 9 months and end up with our baby bundles in our arms in 2012 x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Wow!! I just started this forum thing today and im already addicted!! I guess it will be my new Facebook!! LOL!! Ok so can anyone help me on how to get my tickers on my profile?

Click on any one of mine and it will take you to the website for them, it should take you straight to a page where you can pick which ticker you want to make, hth x


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Thanks Bichon!! I found it a couple of mins after i posted!! lol! Thanks though!!


----------



## redsox

gembar said:


> Redsox- just wanted to say my HCG at 13dpo was 131. So if yours doubles in 48hours it would be 110 at 13 dpo. So your HCG seems fine to me.x

Gembar - thank you!!! I have calmed a bit after all of the lovely support and some mild Googling. :) I think because I ovulated late (CD 19), by going off my LMP they think I am about 4-5 days behind. I told them several times about when I ovulated - but clearly they are stuck on the LMP. I am just hoping I don't run into the same thing with my scan where they scare me by saying I'm measuring a week too small or something. 

Cross that bridge when we come to it! All of these lovely doctors make me want to go off the grid and have my baby in the woods or something!:wacko:


----------



## redsox

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Redsox-You be about 8 wks by mid Aug.!!! YAAAAYYY!!! I'm so excited about you telling DH!! He's going to be soooooo happy!! So what type of symptoms are you having so far? This is so exciting!!!! hehehe :happydance:

Letesha - I am so excited for you now that I saw you were on Clomid! Looks like it worked on the first try! Woohoo for you! :)

As for symptoms: sore boobs, exhausted, burping a lot (yuck - thankfully it's under control for now) and as of a few hours ago NAUSEA!!!!!!! yipes!

Have to say I am so happy to have symptoms as it makes it feel more real - though it's still weird not having DH know! :)

Been trying to motivate to go grocery shopping for FOUR hours. Wonder if I'll make it out of the house....:shrug:


----------



## BlessingBaby3

> Letesha - I am so excited for you now that I saw you were on Clomid! Looks like it worked on the first try! Woohoo for you! :)
> 
> As for symptoms: sore boobs, exhausted, burping a lot (yuck - thankfully it's under control for now) and as of a few hours ago NAUSEA!!!!!!! yipes!
> 
> Have to say I am so happy to have symptoms as it makes it feel more real - though it's still weird not having DH know! :)
> 
> Been trying to motivate to go grocery shopping for FOUR hours. Wonder if I'll make it out of the house....:shrug:

LOL!! i know the feeling!! My symptoms are: weeing ALOT, sore boobs, gas (tmi), on and off nausea but i really feel it when im hungry!!GRR, mood swings are on and off!! And girl i just can't stop eating!! LOL I'm hungry ALL THE TIME!! At only 4wks!! I love clomid for helping me concieve, but im praying for a singleton not multiplies!! LOL :nope:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi All, 

Can I join? 

This is my first EVER post in the pregnancy forums (I've been a BnBer in TTC for 17 months) so I'm totally worried but excited. 

In my 17 months TTC we never had a :bfp: but I've now had them every day for a week so I'm feeling a little bit positive. I had to take Clomid to get my BFP and I have already booked in with my fertility clinic so I suppose it's official - amazing and really exciting. I have a scan booked for 4th August but my EDD is 17th March. 

Anyway, I'm totally waffling. I was hoping my first pregnancy forum post would be better than this but hey... 

:D 

I hope you are all doing well. 

xx


----------



## redsox

Oh my! I know I was worried about multiples when they prescribed Clomid, but thankfully it seems Metformin alone did the trick for me this time. :) 

I am pretty sure I'll be using Clomid later on though as we'd like to have more than one. :) 

Do you have any hopes on gender? I see you have two lovely girls.


----------



## redsox

lauraclili said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> This is my first EVER post in the pregnancy forums (I've been a BnBer in TTC for 17 months) so I'm totally worried but excited.
> 
> In my 17 months TTC we never had a :bfp: but I've now had them every day for a week so I'm feeling a little bit positive. I had to take Clomid to get my BFP and I have already booked in with my fertility clinic so I suppose it's official - amazing and really exciting. I have a scan booked for 4th August but my EDD is 17th March.
> 
> Anyway, I'm totally waffling. I was hoping my first pregnancy forum post would be better than this but hey...
> 
> :D
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> xx

Hi Laura!

Welcome! I am so excited for you - it all feels surreal doesn't it?


----------



## lauraclili

Totally mad! 

I'm feeling a bit better this weekend - more kind of calm about it all, if that makes any sense. I spent all of last week convinced that AF was going to have arrived. The cramps and CM don't help that feeling! :haha: 

Anyway, I've already had to change my bras and I was totally sick this morning so I'm guessing that that is a good sign and I'm going to be positive. 

I know there's a risk of multiples on Clomid. I'd be delighted whatever happens although I only had one follicle on my scan this month so almost certainly only one baby. :D


----------



## pooch

I have been feeling queasy all day, i hope its only because i didnt eat anything until 11am NOT because i am reaching 6 weeks!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Lauraclili- Welcome and much sticky baby dust to you!! :dust:

Redsox- Thanks hun!! They are a peice of work thats why if the doctor told me i was having twins i would faint right on the ultrasound table! :wacko: LOL!! I'm hoping for a handsome little man!! And hubby wants the same...what are you hoping for?


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Pooch- We took the same pregnancy test!! LOL! :haha: To funny! Congrats though!! Hope you feel better...i only get queasy when i can't eat...it seems like the lil man (i'm speaking him into existance) just wanna be greedy already!! If im eating like this now i can imagine what the next months are going to be like!! Poor hubby!! :awww: LOL!


----------



## redsox

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Lauraclili- Welcome and much sticky baby dust to you!! :dust:
> 
> Redsox- Thanks hun!! They are a peice of work thats why if the doctor told me i was having twins i would faint right on the ultrasound table! :wacko: LOL!! I'm hoping for a handsome little man!! And hubby wants the same...what are you hoping for?

How did I know you want a little man??:winkwink:

I used to want a boy SO bad, but weirdly in the past few months my heart has warmed to girls. My hubby is so amazing with babies and just loves them so I am dying to have one of our own. 

I think my tummy has finally settled, but I cannot get motivated to leave the house. This is the first time the siren song of Target is not enough to lure me out...:sleep:


----------



## redsox

lauraclili said:


> Totally mad!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better this weekend - more kind of calm about it all, if that makes any sense. I spent all of last week convinced that AF was going to have arrived. The cramps and CM don't help that feeling! :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I've already had to change my bras and I was totally sick this morning so I'm guessing that that is a good sign and I'm going to be positive.
> 
> I know there's a risk of multiples on Clomid. I'd be delighted whatever happens although I only had one follicle on my scan this month so almost certainly only one baby. :D

That's wonderful that you already know - not that twins would be terrible mind you. I think it would be sort of fun. :)

I can't believe you've already had to upgrade bras - I am jealous. Still waiting on my heaving bosom. ;)


----------



## Lisbeth30

Hi ladies,

I'm new to the pregnancy side of the forums since I've been hanging out in the TTC side! But not anymore; got my :bfp: Woohoo!! :) 

Anywho, I was wondering, how soon did you all get your first Dr. appts after the BFP? 

For my last pregnancy, they scheduled me for the week after I called in with our news, and did blood work, checked HCG levels, etc. Very thorough! This time, at my new doc's office (we've since moved), they've scheduled me out to August to get a 9-week scan, and that's it so far. I'm not a high-risk pregnancy or anything; my last one was textbook perfect, but I'm wondering why one doc would do bloodwork straight away, and another waits a few weeks?

H&H 9 mos to all!!! :)


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Redsox- I'll be praying that we get our hearts desire!! I can't wait for your husband to get back so you can tell him...(like imma be in the room or something!!) :roll: lol. You gotta post his response as soon as he calms down... I have had two people (two that don't know) to call me since i found out and ask me was i pregnant b/c they dreamt that i was either pregnant or had a baby in my arms!! Thats so crazy to me!!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

blessing, I had a few people I work with have pregnancy dreams about me *last* month. I was kinda weirded out by it too, but I guess it was a good thing.

It's so hard no to tell people. I've had a couple people come up to me and tell me how good my skin looks, or that I look "very relaxed and happy." I'm bursting, but DH and I don't want to tell anyone until 1st tri is behind us. Spent almost two years TTC, don't want to jinx it.

Very tired with a headache now. Ate pizza for dinner which was horrible (after I went to the store and stocked up on fruit, cheese sticks, yogurt, stuff to snack on during the day). Pizza was honestly the only thing that sounded good. 

So excited - I found out that one of my good friends, whom I introduced to his wife (they got married in December), are pregnant too! She's due two weeks before me, so we're going to be bump buddies.


----------



## BlessingBaby3

NJAngelAPN said:


> blessing, I had a few people I work with have pregnancy dreams about me *last* month. I was kinda weirded out by it too, but I guess it was a good thing.
> 
> It's so hard no to tell people. I've had a couple people come up to me and tell me how good my skin looks, or that I look "very relaxed and happy." I'm bursting, but DH and I don't want to tell anyone until 1st tri is behind us. Spent almost two years TTC, don't want to jinx it.
> 
> Very tired with a headache now. Ate pizza for dinner which was horrible (after I went to the store and stocked up on fruit, cheese sticks, yogurt, stuff to snack on during the day). Pizza was honestly the only thing that sounded good.
> 
> So excited - I found out that one of my good friends, whom I introduced to his wife (they got married in December), are pregnant too! She's due two weeks before me, so we're going to be bump buddies.

i just finished pizza for dinner to! :haha: It is hard to not tell anyone..especially when they approach with that question! I was going to wait till my 1st trimester was up to but thats all the way in Sept! Then i said at my 8 wk check-up but that will be mid-late Aug. So then the finally idea came for my offical first appointment (cause i haven't seen the doc yet) just to get us and make sure everythings where it needs to be and my edd from him. After that...i think if someone asks...i will spill the beans.. but everyone else i will tell gradually as i go along!! So what gender do you perfer?


----------



## redsox

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Redsox- I'll be praying that we get our hearts desire!! I can't wait for your husband to get back so you can tell him...(like imma be in the room or something!!) :roll: lol. You gotta post his response as soon as he calms down... I have had two people (two that don't know) to call me since i found out and ask me was i pregnant b/c they dreamt that i was either pregnant or had a baby in my arms!! Thats so crazy to me!!

You are so cute! Yes, I am hoping it will be a fun reveal. I am a little worried he's going to be very tired...is this how guys feel about proposing? HAH!

So I took a little appleseed (though I won't be 5 weeks until Wed, but a poppyseed is just SO small!) and I fastened it to this little scrapbook sticker I had from baby cards for friends. I put it in a box and plan on wrapping it to give him tomorrow. I was also thinking of being a little less obtuse and just waiting until I had a chance to snuggle him and ask him if he missed his pregnant wife....can't decide which to do?

So funny people are having dreams about you being preggo - that must be a good sign!


----------



## redsox

And yes I just had garlic breadsticks for dinner...we are quite a trio!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Redsox,

He may be tired but i would think that would have him energized once you tell him!! I think the little poppyseed idea is soooo cute!! I wish i had a chance to surprise my hubby but he's such a party pooper! :roll: He's one of those men who wouldn't even get excited if his head was of fire!! SMH! Its hard to believe our babies are that small!! :)


----------



## LovePurple

If it weren't for these forums I guarantee you that everyone in my family, my friends, and all the people I work with would know. So this is kind of my outlet! =) hehe


----------



## redsox

I think it will be fine - the funny coincidence is that our best couple friends run a weeklong summer camp and hubs has been away working with kids all week! Like I've said, he loves kids and is amazing with them, but funny to think about him being wiped out from a week of chasing kids and being like....um honey...prepare yourself. :)

Well if your DH isn't the emotive type, I am CERTAIN you will get your share of excitement from your girls!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

:thumbup: I agree LovePurple!!


----------



## redsox

LovePurple said:


> If it weren't for these forums I guarantee you that everyone in my family, my friends, and all the people I work with would know. So this is kind of my outlet! =) hehe

RIGHT?!?!?!? Clearly I am starting to go crazy as I have been typing on here ALL day....the only people in the world that know aside from my OB. 

When do you plan to share LovePurple?


----------



## BlessingBaby3

redsox said:


> I think it will be fine - the funny coincidence is that our best couple friends run a weeklong summer camp and hubs has been away working with kids all week! Like I've said, he loves kids and is amazing with them, but funny to think about him being wiped out from a week of chasing kids and being like....um honey...prepare yourself. :)
> 
> Well if your DH isn't the emotive type, I am CERTAIN you will get your share of excitement from your girls!

I believe so!! Especially my oldest!! I was thinking about getting some "I'm a big sister" t-shirts for them or either letting them make their own and take em out and thats how i outta tell every one else to!! lol I'm excited about some peoples reactions and dreadful of the negative people's reactions! I don't need no negavity in my life right now!! Waking up everymorning and making sure im still pregnant is stressful enough!!


----------



## blessed22

hey ladies thanks for adding me to the "Mid March mamas" ! and i wana wish everyone a HAPPY AND HEATHLY 9 MONTHS!!!!!! CONGRATS LADIES I HOPE WE CAN ALL TAKE THIS JOURNEY TOGETHER!


----------



## blessed22

lovepurple said:


> if it weren't for these forums i guarantee you that everyone in my family, my friends, and all the people i work with would know. So this is kind of my outlet! =) hehe

hahaha i totally agree!!! We are quite a bunch


----------



## LovePurple

blessed22 said:


> lovepurple said:
> 
> 
> if it weren't for these forums i guarantee you that everyone in my family, my friends, and all the people i work with would know. So this is kind of my outlet! =) hehe
> 
> hahaha i totally agree!!! We are quite a bunchClick to expand...

Yeah, but it works! I also just posted another thread, but I started a journal this evening. Going through my experience so far. Want to document the pregnancy. It felt SO good, as I can't tell you the last time I actually sat down and wrote about what's going on in my head and all. It's pretty relaxing! And makes you truly appreciate what's going on!


----------



## blessed22

Lovepurple I like that idea because its like I be having so much on my mind and due to my past mc im so nervous this time


----------



## addie25

Ok today is day 4 of spotting!!! I'm getting really frustrated. I know 40% of women spot during pregnancy but everytime I go to the bathroom I have it on the TP and it's freaking me out. After my beta on Monday I am going to talk to my doctor bc I just don't like the spotting. Anyone having this?


----------



## wouldluvabub

addie25 said:


> Ok today is day 4 of spotting!!! I'm getting really frustrated. I know 40% of women spot during pregnancy but everytime I go to the bathroom I have it on the TP and it's freaking me out. After my beta on Monday I am going to talk to my doctor bc I just don't like the spotting. Anyone having this?

I had what I believe was implant bleed. It lasted for 5 days and was always brown. This was one of the reasons I thought I was preg!


----------



## wouldluvabub

God I went from being HUNGRY ALL THE TIME to being not hungry and having every sort of food making me feel sick so I can hardly eat it!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Addie- As long as your not having any cramping and the blood isn't bright red.. U should be ok!!

Would- I stay hungry but can only eat a little before I'm full and then thirty minutes later I'm hungry again!! I just finished eating two taco's and had ate pizza like a hour n thirty before that!! Smh!! Lol


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah i feel hungry but as soon as I start eating I'm already full, so then I think I'm thirsty but nothing fixes that ha ha! I just dont even know what i want!!


----------



## blessed22

I have been havin slight crampin but no spotting my doc said it was ok but every little thing makes me nervous bc of my mc last time!!! does anyone know if they do ultrasounds on the first visit if u've had a mc?


----------



## waula

Well today the MS has started this morning... and just in time for a big family party this afternoon. Excellent! Attempting to cook meringue at 7am is really not helping!!!!! Hope everyone is feeling ok today?? xxx


----------



## blessed22

waula said:


> Well today the MS has started this morning... and just in time for a big family party this afternoon. Excellent! Attempting to cook meringue at 7am is really not helping!!!!! Hope everyone is feeling ok today?? xxx

Awwww i hope ur feeling better:winkwink:


----------



## blessed22

redsox said:


> Thanks Flaneuse - I am trying to calm down, but after the loss in January I was on edge to begin with!
> 
> I was thinking about taking a little appleseed and wrapping it in a jewelry box - a little more obtuse than a pregnancy test! Trying to come up with a cute little note to put under it to tell him it's the size of our little 'seed.'
> 
> So hard to stay excited about it now, but I have looked ALL over the internet and this chart seems encouraging. Why did this have to happen on a Friday so I am in agony all weekend?
> 
> https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> 
> I have to remind myself I was only 11 dpo on the draw and who knows when I implanted? For the praying kind - please say a little one for me.

I said a prayer for you as well as for myself !!! You will be fine stay positive


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies. Sometimes the blood is pinkish reddish so really freaking me out. This mornig just a dot of blood. I am in a wedding today and scared I'd bleed more bc the standing around to take pictures and such. Ahh can't wait till tomorrow for blood work I just want to stopppppp spotting. 

I can relate to the food issue. Nothing seems to peak my interest. The smell of coffee makes me nauseous as well n my husband is constantly making coffee. I was at the rehearsal dinner yesterday n my DH asked me to hold his cup of coffee and I gagged. People looked at me :shrug: I think some people assume n I'm not happy about that since I am scared of a m/c and don't want people to know but as long as I do not confirm it.

I was also thinking since I did IVF and they pu 2 embryos in me may e the spotting is bc one embryo is coming out bc did t attach properly???? But how many days would I spot bc of that???


----------



## addie25

waula said:


> Well today the MS has started this morning... and just in time for a big family party this afternoon. Excellent! Attempting to cook meringue at 7am is really not helping!!!!! Hope everyone is feeling ok today?? xxx

Good luck at the famil party!!! I have the same thing but at mine people will b watching a lot since I am in wedding and have to stand up there as they get married and I pray I don't barf in my flowers!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Maybe they're both attaching so two different places releasing a little bit of stretching blood!! I'm excited for you Addy! When will you get your results back??


----------



## addie25

I go tomorrow for blood work to make sure numbers are still doubling and Friday for ultrasound to see what's going on in there and how many I have. Whatever he/she or they r doing in there they r scaring mommy so no more spotting!! I did have stretching pain yesterday so maybe that's a good sign. It was not a cramp it literally felt like stretching and pulling. 

Last pregnancy I had such cramps my stomach was on fire and doctor said it was normal without blood so do not worry if u cramp up without spotting. It's the combination that is no good.

It's now 6 am and everyday I wake up at 3 5 6 and 7 it's driving me nutty I can't sleep a full night!! Dh looks over n asks " what r u doing over there every morning" lol I'm being kept awake for some reason is what I'm doing.


----------



## redsox

Addie - I am praying you get comforting news this week that all is normal. 6lilpigs might be right in that you are having TWO different attachments! :)
Good luck with wedding and remember - you have a migraine :winkwink: - so don't be afraid to take some quiet moments to sit down. :)

I know spotting is very normal - but man does it freak us out!

Today my AF is due and I have what seems like the same symptoms, but like at 15% of what they usually feel like. (Mainly some cramping that feels like it might end up being diarrhea. TMI!)

Blessed22 - THANK you for your prayers!

Waula - I'm going to bake for my hub's homecoming today and the thought of raw eggs is getting to me already!!! :)

Lots of BETA tests this week for us all - hoping they put our minds at ease.


----------



## FaiiryDustt

hey, i only found out yesterday that im pregnant!!!
im due March 17th...
but this is just a guestimate until i go to the docs!! :thumbup:


----------



## smr111

Hi everyone, I am new here and also anticipating a mid-march arrival!


----------



## redsox

Faiiry Dustt and SMR111 - Congratulations and WELCOME! :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Welcome ladies!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Lol!! That's how I feel to!! Like you said you get full quick and then want something thirty minutes later!! I know my husband think I'm has gone crazy already. Cause once I finish one thing I want something else!


----------



## FaiiryDustt

redsox said:


> Faiiry Dustt and SMR111 - Congratulations and WELCOME! :)




wouldluvabub said:


> Welcome ladies!

thank you ladies, so much!!! :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello
Please keep your fingers crossed. I bled about an hour ago and dearly hoping it's not a mc. It wasn't a lot, it was bright red. I am trying not to freak out.
Thanks


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

MsCrow - Sending loads of positive sticky bean vibes your way! xxxx


----------



## ali731

I'm new to the forum and excited to read this thread. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow, due March 12, 2012 with my first baby. I have slept 10+ hours each night for the past 2 nights and would still be ok with a nap!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi again all, how are we all feeling today? I've got some slight cramping in my lower abdomen, kinda feels a bit tight. No blood so I'm not worrying. I guess it's all the changes?? 

Other than that I'm shattered - which I remember with my first pregnancy. Just been watching a film with DH and dozed off - woke myself up snoring, lol! Mind you the film was pants IMO - "2012" - anyone seen it? I'm not a fan.

So, I spoke to my Mum this morning and she said that I shouldn't be doing anything in this first trimester that needs me "to bear down" - so she said standing ironing is a no no. Do you think this is right? I did about 2.5 hours of ironing this morning?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

ali731 said:


> I'm new to the forum and excited to read this thread. I will be 6 weeks tomorrow, due March 12, 2012 with my first baby. I have slept 10+ hours each night for the past 2 nights and would still be ok with a nap!

Exactly the same as me! Only you're a bit further along. I've slept like a log these past 2 nights and I haven't slept properly in ages but I sure am now. Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Ventri

Hi Ladies, I'd love to follow you all through your pregnancys :)
I will be 5 weeks tomorrow with my 4th pregnancy (only had one to term, she's 2 :)
My EDD is March 19th, 5 days before my birthday <3


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i told my parents today - they are thrilled! yay! i thought they would be.

I was still really nervous though.

I wouldnt worry about ironing! Just think of all the other activities people do across the world and have healthy babies.

At the end of the day it is up to you but I take the view that 'what will be will be' and the baby is nice and snug and safe for ALMOST all activities. obviously you have to adapt your behaviour a bit...


----------



## fluffy28

Hello everyone!
I'm new here too. EDD March 19th. :flower: Spring baby would be so lovely!
Am still in disbelief though-I didn't feel too well the week before last (that pulling feeling in tummy) and then got very faint line last Saturday. Have been slightly paranoid since and testing again and again just to make sure!!:blush: I still don't know how to feel. 

Anyone else feeling happy but actually really scared as it's first time...or even not first time?!
Also, I think my OH is finding it a quite hard to believe since he says he is not 'experiencing anything' I am like the symtoms. Is anyone else trying to convince their partners to read up a bit? LOL-I think it might be scaring him more though!
Would be lovely to join you on this journey...
f28 x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Fluffy, my DH had to endure me reading out loud to him in bed this morning from my Baby Bible - he was really good and listened and has been repeating it back to my Mum this afternoon - too funny!! 

We were sat with a cuppa in bed before we started the day - try this with him maybe?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Mrs Cupcake (ace name!) - congratulations on your news. Funnily enough I hate ironing but even before I found out I was pg I had this urge to get it all done? ODD!!


----------



## victorial8

Hey guys, how did I noot see this thread before?!?!?

Anyway, can I join you all, my EDD is currently 11 March going by my calculations. This is my first child and im SOOOOO excited and SOOOOOO scared :) :) :) x x x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

fluffy28 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm new here too. EDD March 19th. :flower: Spring baby would be so lovely!
> Am still in disbelief though-I didn't feel too well the week before last (that pulling feeling in tummy) and then got very faint line last Saturday. Have been slightly paranoid since and testing again and again just to make sure!!:blush: I still don't know how to feel.
> 
> Anyone else feeling happy but actually really scared as it's first time...or even not first time?!
> Also, I think my OH is finding it a quite hard to believe since he says he is not 'experiencing anything' I am like the symtoms. Is anyone else trying to convince their partners to read up a bit? LOL-I think it might be scaring him more though!
> Would be lovely to join you on this journey...
> f28 x


Hi Fluffy, congratulations and H&H 9months to you.

I am due 19th March too. This is my fouth pregnancy and my third child. To say I am pooping myself is an understatement. I guess there's just more to worry about this time round, what with the ealry loss last time, having two other children to think about, plus the sapce and money issues.

I'm sure mine and your fears will settle at the 12 week scan.


----------



## redsox

MsCrow said:


> Hello
> Please keep your fingers crossed. I bled about an hour ago and dearly hoping it's not a mc. It wasn't a lot, it was bright red. I am trying not to freak out.
> Thanks

If it was just a little bit and you have no cramping you should be fine. It's when you are cramping and filling up pads that there is a problem. 

I know I am stressed having had a M/C and I thoroughly inspect the toilet tissue after each pee like a total nut. :wacko:

I'll keep you in my prayers! :)


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

redsox said:


> I know I am stressed having had a M/C and I thoroughly inspect the toilet tissue after each pee like a total nut. :wacko:

Redsox, you and me both. I even bought white paper especially to make inspection easier. I also wipe about fifty million times after aa pee and have made myself sore. :blush:


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - I'm new here too. Can I please be added?

My EDD is the 15th March (although this is calculate from LMP rather than O and so may change by a few days when I get scanned).

I too have sore boobs, am hungry, get full, and am hungry 30 mins later, am waking up really early, peeing loads, and have had backache. I've also had some spotting - only very slight and it has been brown in colour but it seems to have stopped now. 

Hope you ladies are all feeling good?


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi everyone, i only went away for two days and there are loaaaaaaads of new messages and new ladies with BFP's on this thread - :coolio:

im about to add all the new people to the EDD list - hope i dont miss anyone off! 

So today ive become an apple seed :dance: YAY!

however - STILL NO SYMPTOMS (other than tiredness).... please- is ANYONE else the same? Literally *NO* symtoms? Need some reassurance!!! :shrug:


----------



## addy1

The only thing I have noticed is being "more" hungry then usual. My bbs are not sore, just tingly, and I am not overly tired. I have been noticing that I am cold one minute and hot the next, but overall I feel fine.

I am not wishing to be sick (been there and done that!!LoL) but it would be reassuring! Although I did not get sick until I was 7 weeks with my dd...and felt fine up until then.


----------



## em2656

Hi Everyone

My EDD is March 23rd 2012 according to lmp or March 25th 2012 according to +ve ovulation stick - which shall I go for? hehehe

Symptom wise, my boobs, well nipples really, are very sore and tender. I have felt mild nausea a little yesturday and again this morning but not much, could be imagining it lol

I'm always tired anyway so nothing new there. No cramps, but definately have a sort of bloated/heavy feeling.

Really excited to get to know you all

Emma xxx


----------



## Kas75

firsttimer1 said:


> Redsox - keep positive hun, i bet its all fine. Try not to stress - easier said then done i know, but its not good for you OR little one.
> 
> kas75 - Hun, im intrigued! My name is Kas too.... whats yours short for? Im the only Kas i know so thought it odd haha
> 
> Congrats to all the newbies!!
> 
> Last night i went to see harry potter and had to go to the loo half way thru... my tummy was AWFUL. sorry tmi but i had cramps and a bit of diahorrea... is this normal? thru the night my tummy made weird noises lol. Not got any syptoms so bit concerned... is this normal??

Kas was my initials when I was growing up i'm Kas to my family, i'm technically Kab now i'm married just it doesn't have the same ring to it LOL My name is Karen and my middle name is Ann lol Are you a Kas or is ur's short for something? x


----------



## Laura85

Hello everyone, We found out last Wednesday (13th) that we are due to have our 2nd child, after 3 months of trying!!! I am Due on the 20th March 2012. 2 Days before our 10 year anniversary!!! We are very excited!!! 

I was one day late and had very sore breasts, didn't think it had worked this time, but it had!!! Can not wait to meet our little bean!!! :baby:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi all you lovely ladies

Please can I join this thread? My EDD is 5th March. Would be interesting to see what symptoms you all have. At the moment the only ones I have are very sore boobs (and HUGE...!), weeing a lot (but then again I have a bladder the size of a thimble so don't know if this is normal or not) and extremely tired (have had 3 naps since 4pm....it's great :D). Haven't had any m/s yet but I think it's dependent on HCG levels from what I've read, and mine are quite low at the moment (but apparently doubling normally every 3 days which is within range). 

Hope you ladies are doing well!

Carmen. x


----------



## firsttimer1

Kas75 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - keep positive hun, i bet its all fine. Try not to stress - easier said then done i know, but its not good for you OR little one.
> 
> kas75 - Hun, im intrigued! My name is Kas too.... whats yours short for? Im the only Kas i know so thought it odd haha
> 
> Congrats to all the newbies!!
> 
> Last night i went to see harry potter and had to go to the loo half way thru... my tummy was AWFUL. sorry tmi but i had cramps and a bit of diahorrea... is this normal? thru the night my tummy made weird noises lol. Not got any syptoms so bit concerned... is this normal??
> 
> Kas was my initials when I was growing up i'm Kas to my family, i'm technically Kab now i'm married just it doesn't have the same ring to it LOL My name is Karen and my middle name is Ann lol Are you a Kas or is ur's short for something? xClick to expand...

ok that is soooo weird, kas is myinitials too! Kerry Anne! Although now married i should be kad! That's weird lol. Never known another kas but happy to now :)


----------



## NJAngelAPN

firsttimer, I've really had hardly any symptoms except for yesterday with the dizziness. Today I've VERY stuffy - nose is either totally clogged, or running like crazy. Went to see Harry Potter today, and I was crying during previews, during the movie...my nose was like a faucet!
Otherwise, just napping during the day, but I'm more AWAKE than tired, if that makes sense. 
I'm actually kind of surprised I'm not having more symptoms because of how high my beta was - I've heard that the higher your counts, the more symptoms? Of course, that could all be crap since I have NOTHING to go on. :)

MsCrow - I hope everything is ok! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MsCrow

Morning. The bleeding was a one off rather red and scary spot. I woke up today ok but with sore breasts and tired. I don't know if I should ring my GP and let them know of the spotting? There is an early pregnancy centre at the local hospital.


----------



## crowned

Went to the hospital today to get pregnancy confirmed... they did a sonogram and I got to see the little bean! Can't really see much though - just a dark spot, but it's definitely there! Doc said it looks healthy and implanted well, but I'm not far along enough to estimate a due date, so going back in 2 weeks. DH and I are SO excited to have it confirmed - we're celebrating tonight!


----------



## struth

MsCrow said:


> Morning. The bleeding was a one off rather red and scary spot. I woke up today ok but with sore breasts and tired. I don't know if I should ring my GP and let them know of the spotting? There is an early pregnancy centre at the local hospital.

MsCrow - I would just to be on the safe side. I had spotting last week and I went to the drs. He rang the EPU who said it was too early to scan me so he told me to wait a couple of days and see what happened. The spotting stopped so he didn't do anything. He told me that he would have checked my cervix if it had continued to see if it was open or not.

It is probably just IB but it might be worth getting it checked out - they may send you to the EPU for a scan? Let us know how you get on.


----------



## wouldluvabub

redsox said:


> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> Please keep your fingers crossed. I bled about an hour ago and dearly hoping it's not a mc. It wasn't a lot, it was bright red. I am trying not to freak out.
> Thanks
> 
> If it was just a little bit and you have no cramping you should be fine. It's when you are cramping and filling up pads that there is a problem.
> 
> I know I am stressed having had a M/C and I thoroughly inspect the toilet tissue after each pee like a total nut. :wacko:
> 
> I'll keep you in my prayers! :)Click to expand...

Ha ha I thought I was the only one doing the toilet paper inspection :haha::blush:


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> Please keep your fingers crossed. I bled about an hour ago and dearly hoping it's not a mc. It wasn't a lot, it was bright red. I am trying not to freak out.
> Thanks
> 
> If it was just a little bit and you have no cramping you should be fine. It's when you are cramping and filling up pads that there is a problem.
> 
> I know I am stressed having had a M/C and I thoroughly inspect the toilet tissue after each pee like a total nut. :wacko:
> 
> I'll keep you in my prayers! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha I thought I was the only one doing the toilet paper inspection :haha::blush:Click to expand...

No - I've turned into an inspector too :haha::blush:


----------



## wouldluvabub

struth said:


> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> Morning. The bleeding was a one off rather red and scary spot. I woke up today ok but with sore breasts and tired. I don't know if I should ring my GP and let them know of the spotting? There is an early pregnancy centre at the local hospital.
> 
> MsCrow - I would just to be on the safe side. I had spotting last week and I went to the drs. He rang the EPU who said it was too early to scan me so he told me to wait a couple of days and see what happened. The spotting stopped so he didn't do anything. He told me that he would have checked my cervix if it had continued to see if it was open or not.
> 
> It is probably just IB but it might be worth getting it checked out - they may send you to the EPU for a scan? Let us know how you get on.Click to expand...

STRUTH!! Fancy seeing you here ha ha!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Well again welcome to all the new comer's since I was last on!

For me not too much has changed! I do seem to have gotten my appetite back again which is great! I was getting worried! 

Can't wait for my appointment Friday! Hoping I get a scan and get to see my little pip! Hopefully with a heart beat!


----------



## struth

wouldluvabub said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> Morning. The bleeding was a one off rather red and scary spot. I woke up today ok but with sore breasts and tired. I don't know if I should ring my GP and let them know of the spotting? There is an early pregnancy centre at the local hospital.
> 
> MsCrow - I would just to be on the safe side. I had spotting last week and I went to the drs. He rang the EPU who said it was too early to scan me so he told me to wait a couple of days and see what happened. The spotting stopped so he didn't do anything. He told me that he would have checked my cervix if it had continued to see if it was open or not.
> 
> It is probably just IB but it might be worth getting it checked out - they may send you to the EPU for a scan? Let us know how you get on.Click to expand...
> 
> STRUTH!! Fancy seeing you here ha ha!Click to expand...

Hello :wave::hi:!!!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

SeaThreePeeO said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> I know I am stressed having had a M/C and I thoroughly inspect the toilet tissue after each pee like a total nut. :wacko:
> 
> Redsox, you and me both. I even bought white paper especially to make inspection easier. I also wipe about fifty million times after aa pee and have made myself sore. :blush:Click to expand...

I'd be careful doing that - what if you introduce infection from making yourself sore? That wouldn't be any good for the baby.

Also stressing about it will not help hun!! You need to be calm and relaxed for your baby's sake. 

I'm pg for the 1st time after m/c and I'm just taking it easy and each day as it comes. I'm trying not to let the worry of previous m/c affect the pg and not stress cos that won't do me or the baby any good.

I know it's really a worrying time and I'll be glad when I get the scan that confirms everything is ok - but try not to worry overly and seriously don't keep wiping so much and making yourself sore cos then infection can get in and I know you won't want that xxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

addy1 said:


> The only thing I have noticed is being "more" hungry then usual. My bbs are not sore, just tingly, and I am not overly tired. I have been noticing that I am cold one minute and hot the next, but overall I feel fine.
> 
> I am not wishing to be sick (been there and done that!!LoL) but it would be reassuring! Although I did not get sick until I was 7 weeks with my dd...and felt fine up until then.

Yes I echo those symptoms exactly! Yesterday I was so cold watching a film with DH I had the heating on and was sat under a blanket. Half an hour later I was opening all the windows. My temp is fluctuating like mad!

I also didn't get sick until week 7 with my last pg and then I was so ill! I'm hoping MS will go easy on me this time around.

I am also mega hungry! Yesterday I ate a huge slice of cheesecake and then a whole bag of salted popcorn straight after - gotta kerb this or I'll be the size of a house, lol.

I am tired mid afternoon and by night I'm so ready for bed


----------



## MsCrow

Struth, thanks for the prompt. I'm on my way down to the city's EPU now. Drs suggested I did on the phone. Without the prompt I'd be sat here worrying.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> If so - any symptoms?
> 
> During what was week 3 i was REAL hot and exhausted, now im just tired all the time. No MS yet or peeing in the night. LOL.
> 
> Just wanted to find some ladies at same point really - everyone else seems much further along! :(
> 
> BTW my due date is March 18th xxx :dance:
> 
> *UPDATE* Here are our 'Mid March Mama' due dates!
> 
> 10th - Sementhia
> 11th - Honeymooner / Pooch / Victorial8
> 12th - mitchnorm / ali731
> 13th - Eala / Kas75
> 14th - Kaede351 / Cowgirlranda
> 15th - Ginganinja / MarcsPinkLady / Waula / MyLittleFish / Charm232 / struth
> 16th - Kayleigh&Bump / 6lilpigs / addie25 / jds2011
> 17th - blouseybrown / wudluvabub / NJAngelAPN / blessed22 / lauraclili / FaiiryDustt
> 18th - FirstTimer1 / mscrow / sahmSC0709 / Aidle / Jaanu / Jaithra
> 19th - txhappy / shortnslow / MrsHelenH / Laura_2010 / SeaThreePea0 / Rach27 / Ventri / fluffy28
> 20th - aj11 / moonflowermay / crowned / flaneuse / addy1 / nextyrmommy / LovePurple / chrissik
> 21st - gypsy1981
> 22nd - Redsox / BlessingBaby3
> 24th - sw33tp3a / angelica2
> 26th - Luv_My_Bichon

I'm excited! I'm on the list :D DH has also told his work today so it's definitely feeling more real.

We're not telling the world this time around like last time but thought it best he tells his work - just incase ... but please God let this one be ok 

x


----------



## chatlinegirl

Hello ladies, can I join you all?!
Got my BFP last week at 10dpo. From my calculations I am now 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant, so very, very early days! Due March 25th!
Getting cramping, sore bbs, hot flushes and am having trouble sleeping!
Off to the Doc's today to let her know, as I have been taking Lansoprazole for the past year, due to excess stomach acid. Stopped taking it as soon as the test went pink, but am suffering with heartburn and awful reflux now. Hopefully there is something that is safe to take in pregnancy, I've heard that Omeprazole is ok. 
Anyway, I am married with a six year old cheeky monkey, and will be celebrating my 30th birthday this week 
Haven't told anyone except my husband yet as I'm so scared of all the things that can potentially go wrong. Having said that, I sometimes have to let out an involuntary squeal of excitement, I'm so happy!


----------



## MsCrow

Hello again. EPU were great, took bloods to check hormones and said they'd either be high enough to show it's worth scanning on wednesday or i'll go back in for more bloods to confirm my hormones are rising ok and have an internal exam. They couldn't have been nicer so thanks for the prompts. I just hope everything is ok.


----------



## struth

MsCrow said:


> Struth, thanks for the prompt. I'm on my way down to the city's EPU now. Drs suggested I did on the phone. Without the prompt I'd be sat here worrying.

You are very welcome - I'm sure it is nothing to worry about but all the advice says to have it checked out. :hugs:


----------



## struth

MsCrow said:


> Hello again. EPU were great, took bloods to check hormones and said they'd either be high enough to show it's worth scanning on wednesday or i'll go back in for more bloods to confirm my hormones are rising ok and have an internal exam. They couldn't have been nicer so thanks for the prompts. I just hope everything is ok.

:hugs::hugs:

I'm sure it is all fine - they just like to check to be on the safe side.

Keep us posted MsCrow.


----------



## firsttimer1

so how is everyone feeling today? :coolio:

Im still ''Mrs No Symtoms'' and just generally got a bad feeling which sucks. But other than that - fine haha.


----------



## lauraclili

Gods, I feel so sick! 

I've spent all day feeling rotten - I don't know how I'm going to deal with work if this carries on! Luckily school holidays start soon. (I'm a teacher) 

Yerch! 

Xxx


----------



## blessed22

firsttimer1 said:


> so how is everyone feeling today? :coolio:
> 
> Im still ''Mrs No Symtoms'' and just generally got a bad feeling which sucks. But other than that - fine haha.

I needed to hear dat because i dont have any symptoms either. I mean I sleep more but i have no MS at all it is begining to worry me because i am 5 weeks


----------



## firsttimer1

yer me too - i keep being told 'not everyone gets MS' but i cant help but worry LOL... trying not to tho as i know worrying gets me nowhere!!


----------



## blessed22

soooo true(WORRYING DAT IS) mayb our little ones jus dnt wana bother us too much...LOL


----------



## Tipsy33

Hello all!
Been off for a week, great to see the thread is going strong! 
So, by a calculator I did I'm due on the 24th March. Have been testing morning and night everyday as I'm still haunted by my last pregnancy, where i suddenly got a negative a couple of days after my bfp. Also the reason I haven't been here much!

Still, all seems well, touch wood!! My symptoms so far... Sore boobs, burping quite a lot (really embarrassing when a loud one popped out at work!) And a stuffy nose with lots of sneezing, although that might be due to dust and cat hair. I really need to hoover!!!

Have read thread to catch up and glad to see we are all doing well :o)


----------



## blessed22

Has anyone went to their first appointment yet?


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya, I am due the 26th, but apart from feeling hungry even after I eat, no symptoms here yet! I had a load of acne about 2 weeks ago! Said to DH that I was either due on early or I was pg lol!!


----------



## baboo

Hiya, I'm due on the 16th. Hope everyone is well?x


----------



## firsttimer1

Welcome baboo - how are ur symtoms? any yet? xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

chatlinegirl said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you all?!
> Got my BFP last week at 10dpo. From my calculations I am now 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant, so very, very early days! Due March 25th!
> Getting cramping, sore bbs, hot flushes and am having trouble sleeping!
> Off to the Doc's today to let her know, as I have been taking Lansoprazole for the past year, due to excess stomach acid. Stopped taking it as soon as the test went pink, but am suffering with heartburn and awful reflux now. Hopefully there is something that is safe to take in pregnancy, I've heard that Omeprazole is ok.
> Anyway, I am married with a six year old cheeky monkey, and will be celebrating my 30th birthday this week
> Haven't told anyone except my husband yet as I'm so scared of all the things that can potentially go wrong. Having said that, I sometimes have to let out an involuntary squeal of excitement, I'm so happy!

Congratulations!! Now what you mean about an involuntary squeel - I'm on day off today and have got the radio on as I potter around the house and just had a good boogie in the kitchen coz I was feeling so happy. Yeah ok maybe I'm a bit mad - but hey, who cares?? 

Just wish the weather was a bit brighter - it's chucking it down like a winter's day!!

::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

blessed22 said:


> Has anyone went to their first appointment yet?

Hiya, I'm going on Friday at 9am - can't wait - bet that's the only time I look forward to going to the Dr's, lol


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Tipsy33 said:


> Have been testing morning and night everyday as I'm still haunted by my last pregnancy, where i suddenly got a negative a couple of days after my bfp.

Did AF start then? You've got me worried now that I should go and take another one to check. I got a very faint vertical line on a Clearblue blue dye test and a "pregnant 1-2" on a digital. Both were on Saturday.

Should I go and confirm again?


----------



## firsttimer1

well i tested originally and got 1-2weeks (CB digi)... tested 6 days later and still 1-2....then i tested exactly a week lafter doing original test and got 2-3weeks... so im due to test again on weds and hope to see a 3+...

...silly really as if i dont see 3+ i know im going to worry :wacko:


----------



## blessed22

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> blessed22 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone went to their first appointment yet?
> 
> Hiya, I'm going on Friday at 9am - can't wait - bet that's the only time I look forward to going to the Dr's, lol[/QUOTe
> 
> I go on the july 26 I am excited and scared all at the same time but im staying positive!:winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Hi All,
My first appointment is August 1st... :cry:


----------



## gekko

Friday at 9am but that's for an early pregnancy class and then I get booked in for my dating scan... I just want to see that everything is ok NOW!!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I go August 26th!! it's like soooo far away haha! I'm going to be doing another test in a few days just to make sure before I tell my family...as I don't want to get their hopes up and then smush their dreams to a sludgey mess on the floor!!!


----------



## moonflowermay

Congratulations!! Now what you mean about an involuntary squeel - I'm on day off today and have got the radio on as I potter around the house and just had a good boogie in the kitchen coz I was feeling so happy. Yeah ok maybe I'm a bit mad - but hey, who cares?? 

Just wish the weather was a bit brighter - it's chucking it down like a winter's day!!

::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:[/QUOTE]


Ha, this just made me smile. If it weren't so hot here, I'd do a boogie in the kitchen as well! :happydance:


----------



## Flaneuse

I'm calling the ob today to set up an appt. Hopefully I'll be able to get in this week or next because after that I am going on vacation for a month! I really want to get some anti nausea meds before I leave. I can just see myself feeling terrible at the airport if I don't. 

At this point I'm not too keen on getting a scan. Most of my healthcare for my first pregnancy was done in Germany and I got a scan every month :-/ I am fairly sure that all those sonograms are the reason my son is left handed. Interestingly enough, DH's SIL had a difficult pregnancy with her first, had a lot of scans, and her DS is left-handed as well. And it cannot run in the family bc DH's brother is adopted!!


----------



## addy1

Flaneuse said:


> At this point I'm not too keen on getting a scan. Most of my healthcare for my first pregnancy was done in Germany and I got a scan every month :-/ I am fairly sure that all those sonograms are the reason my son is left handed. Interestingly enough, DH's SIL had a difficult pregnancy with her first, had a lot of scans, and her DS is left-handed as well. And it cannot run in the family bc DH's brother is adopted!!

Are you sure it is related to the scans? I have never heard that.


----------



## addie25

MsCrow said:


> Hello
> Please keep your fingers crossed. I bled about an hour ago and dearly hoping it's not a mc. It wasn't a lot, it was bright red. I am trying not to freak out.
> Thanks

Was is on a tissue paper or on your underpants??? Crossing everything it all works out. I have been staining and sometimes its RED and doctor said it may be normal bc 40% of women bleed during pregnancy. I am waiting today to get a call saying if my levels went up enough. If they did I am ok if they didn't I should prob expect a m/c but praying for you and me and all the other ladies that we have our healthy babies!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

addy1 said:


> Flaneuse said:
> 
> 
> At this point I'm not too keen on getting a scan. Most of my healthcare for my first pregnancy was done in Germany and I got a scan every month :-/ I am fairly sure that all those sonograms are the reason my son is left handed. Interestingly enough, DH's SIL had a difficult pregnancy with her first, had a lot of scans, and her DS is left-handed as well. And it cannot run in the family bc DH's brother is adopted!!
> 
> Your child being left handed has nothing to do with the amount of scans you had....and I think you would be pretty hard pressed to find any research to suggest that.  My daughter is left handed and I only had one scan. Being left handed results from biological and genetic factors, not ultrasounds.Click to expand...

I know it sounds odd - but there is actually research currently underway to see if there IS a link. This is due to aa % of baby boys being left handed with more than the average amount of scans having taken place. 

I dont think alot of emphasis is put onto it as it doesnt really matter whether someone is r or l handed anyway.

Ive come to learn with pregnancy - that nothing is weird anymore!! :shrug:


----------



## addie25

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> If so - any symptoms?
> 
> During what was week 3 i was REAL hot and exhausted, now im just tired all the time. No MS yet or peeing in the night. LOL.
> 
> Just wanted to find some ladies at same point really - everyone else seems much further along! :(
> 
> BTW my due date is March 18th xxx :dance:
> 
> *UPDATE* Here are our 'Mid March Mama' due dates!
> 
> 10th - Sementhia
> 11th - Honeymooner / Pooch / Victorial8
> 12th - mitchnorm / ali731
> 13th - Eala / Kas75
> 14th - Kaede351 / Cowgirlranda
> 15th - Ginganinja / MarcsPinkLady / Waula / MyLittleFish / Charm232 / struth
> 16th - Kayleigh&Bump / 6lilpigs / addie25 / jds2011
> 17th - blouseybrown / wudluvabub / NJAngelAPN / blessed22 / lauraclili / FaiiryDustt
> 18th - FirstTimer1 / mscrow / sahmSC0709 / Aidle / Jaanu / Jaithra
> 19th - txhappy / shortnslow / MrsHelenH / Laura_2010 / SeaThreePea0 / Rach27 / Ventri / fluffy28
> 20th - aj11 / moonflowermay / crowned / flaneuse / addy1 / nextyrmommy / LovePurple / chrissik
> 21st - gypsy1981
> 22nd - Redsox / BlessingBaby3
> 24th - sw33tp3a / angelica2
> 26th - Luv_My_Bichon
> 
> I'm excited! I'm on the list :D DH has also told his work today so it's definitely feeling more real.
> 
> We're not telling the world this time around like last time but thought it best he tells his work - just incase ... but please God let this one be ok
> 
> xClick to expand...

I hope everything will be ok lets stay positive unless we hear from our doctors not to be. :hugs:


----------



## addie25

MsCrow said:


> Hello again. EPU were great, took bloods to check hormones and said they'd either be high enough to show it's worth scanning on wednesday or i'll go back in for more bloods to confirm my hormones are rising ok and have an internal exam. They couldn't have been nicer so thanks for the prompts. I just hope everything is ok.

I am so glad everything went well!!!


----------



## addie25

blessed22 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> so how is everyone feeling today? :coolio:
> 
> Im still ''Mrs No Symtoms'' and just generally got a bad feeling which sucks. But other than that - fine haha.
> 
> I needed to hear dat because i dont have any symptoms either. I mean I sleep more but i have no MS at all it is begining to worry me because i am 5 weeksClick to expand...

Some people do not have symptoms this early on. Do not worry over that. (easier said than done I know) :hugs:


----------



## addie25

addy1 said:


> Flaneuse said:
> 
> 
> At this point I'm not too keen on getting a scan. Most of my healthcare for my first pregnancy was done in Germany and I got a scan every month :-/ I am fairly sure that all those sonograms are the reason my son is left handed. Interestingly enough, DH's SIL had a difficult pregnancy with her first, had a lot of scans, and her DS is left-handed as well. And it cannot run in the family bc DH's brother is adopted!!
> 
> Are you sure it is related to the scans? I have never heard that.Click to expand...

LOL nothing wrong with being left handed. MY DH is and his brothers and I can use my left and right hand (mostly right) But I can play sports lefty if I choose. :thumbup:


----------



## addy1

addie25 said:


> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaneuse said:
> 
> 
> At this point I'm not too keen on getting a scan. Most of my healthcare for my first pregnancy was done in Germany and I got a scan every month :-/ I am fairly sure that all those sonograms are the reason my son is left handed. Interestingly enough, DH's SIL had a difficult pregnancy with her first, had a lot of scans, and her DS is left-handed as well. And it cannot run in the family bc DH's brother is adopted!!
> 
> Are you sure it is related to the scans? I have never heard that.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL nothing wrong with being left handed. MY DH is and his brothers and I can use my left and right hand (mostly right) But I can play sports lefty if I choose. :thumbup:Click to expand...

My dd is left handed......she could not be more perfect! :)


----------



## MsCrow

addie25 said:


> Was is on a tissue paper or on your underpants??? Crossing everything it all works out. I have been staining and sometimes its RED and doctor said it may be normal bc 40% of women bleed during pregnancy. I am waiting today to get a call saying if my levels went up enough. If they did I am ok if they didn't I should prob expect a m/c but praying for you and me and all the other ladies that we have our healthy babies!!!

It was on tissue, just once yesterday. I've been trying to think positively all day since the EPU and dearly hope Wednesday's appointment is a happy one. Thanks for the support.


----------



## firsttimer1

ADDIE25 - have you had your call about your levels yet? :hugs:


----------



## addie25

firsttimer1 said:


> ADDIE25 - have you had your call about your levels yet? :hugs:

No I just called a few times and no answer!!! I am guessing they are on lunch till 2!! It is so frustrating. I just want to hear good news without a BUT in the response you know.


----------



## addie25

MsCrow said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Was is on a tissue paper or on your underpants??? Crossing everything it all works out. I have been staining and sometimes its RED and doctor said it may be normal bc 40% of women bleed during pregnancy. I am waiting today to get a call saying if my levels went up enough. If they did I am ok if they didn't I should prob expect a m/c but praying for you and me and all the other ladies that we have our healthy babies!!!
> 
> It was on tissue, just once yesterday. I've been trying to think positively all day since the EPU and dearly hope Wednesday's appointment is a happy one. Thanks for the support.Click to expand...

Does not sound like anything to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

addie25 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> ADDIE25 - have you had your call about your levels yet? :hugs:
> 
> No I just called a few times and no answer!!! I am guessing they are on lunch till 2!! It is so frustrating. I just want to hear good news without a BUT in the response you know.Click to expand...

Oops silly me, i assumed u were in the UK and its 6:20 in the eve here, hence thought u might have had the call. Well update us when u hear - everything is crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Tipsy33

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Tipsy33 said:
> 
> 
> Have been testing morning and night everyday as I'm still haunted by my last pregnancy, where i suddenly got a negative a couple of days after my bfp.
> 
> Did AF start then? You've got me worried now that I should go and take another one to check. I got a very faint vertical line on a Clearblue blue dye test and a "pregnant 1-2" on a digital. Both were on Saturday.
> 
> Should I go and confirm again?Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry too much. I'm sure you are fine. I just had a really mad dream that AF was coming which made me test again last time. It was right.
AF came a few days after with all the period pains. Did some reading and think it must have been a chemical pregnancy. All good this time though, so staying positive!!

I think you know your body :flower:

From reading this thread and others I don't think I'm the only one whose still testing almost a week after my BFP!!

You have an early date with the doc!! Is it just to have a first appt?? I haven't conatced my GP yet. Was going to make an appt for nest week. Should I go earlier??


----------



## victorial8

Saw my midwife today for the first time. It was good to meet her and got lots of information to read. I will be seeing her again when I'm 10 weeks And she is phoning me tomorrow with my scan date. X


----------



## Meerkat13

High ladies,

Congrats everyone!!

My EDD is 23rd March, I found out on Friday. So just over 4 weeks, called midwife but doesn't want to see me till wk8.... Feels ages away.

No real symptoms other than abdominal aches...constantly keep checking toilet paper when I go to the toilet... Aches are there more than not. It's my first after TTC for last 6/7 months.....and I'm constantly worried pains are not good.

X


----------



## looley

Hi everyone... can I join your thread!! I'm nervous posting in here! 
Just read all 33 pages to meet you all! 
I used to post lots in the TTC and CBFM pages.We've been trying for 12 months and found out Friday we are pg.(clearblue digi showed 3weeks+ ) Haven't had a period since April 18th!!! But did a PG test 16th June and it was negative. I think stress stopped my periods but I am guessing from that neg test 16th June I am about 4 weeks ish gone. Seeing the midwife tommorrow afternoon. Very excited, but also really nervous and really scared - as I suffer with anxiety anyway - total worrier, big time! I'm feeling sick everyday!! With weird 'bubble' feelings in my stomach?!!Cold all the time, and thirsty like mad then needing the loo all the time. 
Nice to meet everyone
Looley XX


----------



## addie25

Going to loose the baby doctor just called. :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Meerkat13 said:


> High ladies,
> 
> Congrats everyone!!
> 
> My EDD is 23rd March, I found out on Friday. So just over 4 weeks, called midwife but doesn't want to see me till wk8.... Feels ages away.
> 
> No real symptoms other than abdominal aches...constantly keep checking toilet paper when I go to the toilet... Aches are there more than not. It's my first after TTC for last 6/7 months.....and I'm constantly worried pains are not good.
> 
> X

Just added you too the EDD list.... and as i di the meerkat ad came on. FREEEEAAKKKKY lol ;)


----------



## MsCrow

addie25 said:


> Going to loose the baby doctor just called. :cry:

I am SO sorry :flow:


----------



## firsttimer1

looley said:


> Hi everyone... can I join your thread!! I'm nervous posting in here!
> Just read all 33 pages to meet you all!
> I used to post lots in the TTC and CBFM pages.We've been trying for 12 months and found out Friday we are pg.(clearblue digi showed 3weeks+ ) Haven't had a period since April 18th!!! But did a PG test 16th June and it was negative. I think stress stopped my periods but I am guessing from that neg test 16th June I am about 4 weeks ish gone. Seeing the midwife tommorrow afternoon. Very excited, but also really nervous and really scared - as I suffer with anxiety anyway - total worrier, big time! I'm feeling sick everyday!! With weird 'bubble' feelings in my stomach?!!Cold all the time, and thirsty like mad then needing the loo all the time.
> Nice to meet everyone
> Looley XX

welcome to the thread looley! You cud be further along if your already showing a 3+ on CB digi maybe? CONGRATS ANYWAY!!!! :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

addie25 said:


> Going to loose the baby doctor just called. :cry:

Noooooo ive only just seen this! Oh no :( why? is it your levels? is there really no hope? Im sooo sorry. I know exactly how this feels :cry:


----------



## waula

addie - i'm so very sorry for you. sending you many hugs and thinking of you at this time... xxx


----------



## BlessingBaby3

addie25 said:


> Going to loose the baby doctor just called. :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that addie...my prayers are with you... :cry:


----------



## addie25

firsttimer1 said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Going to loose the baby doctor just called. :cry:
> 
> Noooooo ive only just seen this! Oh no :( why? is it your levels? is there really no hope? Im sooo sorry. I know exactly how this feels :cry:Click to expand...

Embryos he put in me he said were not strong enough but it was all he had because he was still testing my other ones. The ones I have frozen are very strong so he is expecting those to stick. Hopefully I can get the transfer in September I am not the type of person to just sit around I need to be back on the horse if you know what I mean. I am so upset tho. No words.


----------



## firsttimer1

addie25 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Going to loose the baby doctor just called. :cry:
> 
> Noooooo ive only just seen this! Oh no :( why? is it your levels? is there really no hope? Im sooo sorry. I know exactly how this feels :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Embryos he put in me he said were not strong enough but it was all he had because he was still testing my other ones. The ones I have frozen are very strong so he is expecting those to stick. Hopefully I can get the transfer in September I am not the type of person to just sit around I need to be back on the horse if you know what I mean. I am so upset tho. No words.Click to expand...

Oh im so sorry to hear this hun :( But im sending you allllllll the luck in the world! You WILL get ur sticky bean xxxx


----------



## redsox

I just got my second beta back and after sweating it out all weekend over being told that my 55 at 11 dpo was 'low' - today at 16 dpo I am 578!!!!

I am so happy and relieved. They want to test again later in the week, so hopefully that won't feel a quarter as stressful as this one did!

Thank you for all of the support and encouragement ladies!


----------



## lloydette

redsox said:


> I just got my second beta back and after sweating it out all weekend over being told that my 55 at 11 dpo was 'low' - today at 16 dpo I am 578!!!!
> 
> I am so happy and relieved. They want to test again later in the week, so hopefully that won't feel a quarter as stressful as this one did!
> 
> Thank you for all of the support and encouragement ladies!

This is WONDERFUL news! So happy for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## gekko

Bitter sweet today for this thread, I'm so sorry to hear your news Aidy, I know exactly how this feels. If you want to talk you can pm me but I also know how you may not feel like talking just yet.

Redsox ... great news, nice to have another reassurance test next week too.


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Congrats Redsox!!


----------



## redsox

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Congrats Redsox!!

Thanks Letesha! How are you doing today?


----------



## Rach27

Sorry but I need to ask you to remove me as we lost little bean today :(


----------



## addie25

Good Luck Ladies since I am not a March mama now I will not be coming on but hope you all have healthy babies!!! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Rach27 said:


> Sorry but I need to ask you to remove me as we lost little bean today :(

so sorry hun - if you need any support in the future, when i had my MC i found the TTC after a loss group a great group of girls. I know for now u may want to be on your own though. all the love in the world xxxx


----------



## addie25

firsttimer1 said:


> Rach27 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but I need to ask you to remove me as we lost little bean today :(
> 
> so sorry hun - if you need any support in the future, when i had my MC i found the TTC after a loss group a great group of girls. I know for now u may want to be on your own though. all the love in the world xxxxClick to expand...

I am soooo sorry :hugs: I know it is a horrible feeling!!!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Hey Redsox,
Nothing much just tired as ever!! I'm excited to hear about your news!! I have to wait until Aug. 1st to see or hear any kind of news :(

Rach- Sorry for your loss...


----------



## redsox

Rach27 said:


> Sorry but I need to ask you to remove me as we lost little bean today :(

Rach - I am so sorry to hear this! I hope you find some comfort in the fact that a ton of us here have been through it too and understand how hard it really is. I hope you are finding support and love with your friends and family.


----------



## moonflowermay

Oh man, sorry for the losses. Many of us have been there, so our hearts and our support go out to you.


----------



## redsox

addie25 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rach27 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but I need to ask you to remove me as we lost little bean today :(
> 
> so sorry hun - if you need any support in the future, when i had my MC i found the TTC after a loss group a great group of girls. I know for now u may want to be on your own though. all the love in the world xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am soooo sorry :hugs: I know it is a horrible feeling!!!Click to expand...

Addie,

I'm really sorry to hear that things did not turn up. I'll keep you in my prayers and hope you have lots of love and support.


----------



## redsox

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Hey Redsox,
> Nothing much just tired as ever!! I'm excited to hear about your news!! I have to wait until Aug. 1st to see or hear any kind of news :(
> 
> Rach- Sorry for your loss...

Honestly I think having to wait might have been the better route. It seems a lot of people have to wait and my husband just asked "are we the only ones going to the doctor all of the time?"

UGH!

I think because of my past M/C and other problems, they are keeping an eye on me, and while that clearly has its downfalls, no changing it now. If all goes well with this pregnancy I think I will attempt a much more hands off approach next time if I can. 

Sorry you are so tired, but I think it's a good sign!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Redsox- I was thinking because I had fertility problems and cyst that I should be looked at earlier to make sure there are no cysts that are dangerous or that its a tubal pregnancy. Because I did read that clomid can cause cyst also.. So I just wanna be sure so I can relax and not stress about it!! Also I have a tooth that need to be pulled and its gotten worse since I've been pregnant. Is it to early to get it pulled?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Tipsy33 said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsy33 said:
> 
> 
> Have been testing morning and night everyday as I'm still haunted by my last pregnancy, where i suddenly got a negative a couple of days after my bfp.
> 
> Did AF start then? You've got me worried now that I should go and take another one to check. I got a very faint vertical line on a Clearblue blue dye test and a "pregnant 1-2" on a digital. Both were on Saturday.
> 
> Should I go and confirm again?Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much. I'm sure you are fine. I just had a really mad dream that AF was coming which made me test again last time. It was right.
> AF came a few days after with all the period pains. Did some reading and think it must have been a chemical pregnancy. All good this time though, so staying positive!!
> 
> I think you know your body :flower:
> 
> From reading this thread and others I don't think I'm the only one whose still testing almost a week after my BFP!!
> 
> You have an early date with the doc!! Is it just to have a first appt?? I haven't conatced my GP yet. Was going to make an appt for nest week. Should I go earlier??Click to expand...

Hiya, sorry you got AF but :dust: you get a sticky bean fast.

Yes it's just the first app to tell her I am pg but I think I'm gonna have to go sooner cos I've been on antibiotics for a UTI which finished yesterday and tonight I tested aagain just to make sure it was still positive (it was thank God) and noticed that my wee is still cloudy :(


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Addie and Rach, only just read your posts - I am so sorry for you both. I've been thru it myself and it is hard and emotional and upsetting but YOU WILL GET THROUGH IT I promise promise you. Take extra care of yourselves xx


----------



## Flaneuse

addy1 said:


> Flaneuse said:
> 
> 
> At this point I'm not too keen on getting a scan. Most of my healthcare for my first pregnancy was done in Germany and I got a scan every month :-/ I am fairly sure that all those sonograms are the reason my son is left handed. Interestingly enough, DH's SIL had a difficult pregnancy with her first, had a lot of scans, and her DS is left-handed as well. And it cannot run in the family bc DH's brother is adopted!!
> 
> Are you sure it is related to the scans? I have never heard that.Click to expand...

It has not been proven 100% but there are many studies that link frequent sonograms to left handed-ness. So it is something that I hope to avoid this time around! 

But yeah, there is nothing wrong with being left handed. It just has made writing and scissor skills a little trickery to master for him.


----------



## Flaneuse

Also wanted to say that I am so sorry to hear of the early losses :-( My heart goes out to you all. xox


----------



## lauraclili

I'm so sorry for your losses Addie and Rach. 

My thoughts are with you both. 

xx


----------



## pristock230

Hey guys - Can I join?

My EDD is 3/21


----------



## firsttimer1

Welcome pristock and congrats on your bfp!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Addy and Rach, sorry for your losses! :hugs:

My first appointment is in two days. I have no idea if she will be doing a scan or not. After hearing what everyone's betas were, I'm starting to get a little worried that mine was as high as it was - >3000 at 15dpo (estimated). 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Doing good over here - just a headache, which I think is from the weather more than anything else.


----------



## Flaneuse

Got an appt with my OB for tomorrow afternoon. Keeping my Fx that everything checks out okay.


----------



## redsox

NJAngelAPN said:


> Addy and Rach, sorry for your losses! :hugs:
> 
> My first appointment is in two days. I have no idea if she will be doing a scan or not. After hearing what everyone's betas were, I'm starting to get a little worried that mine was as high as it was - >3000 at 15dpo (estimated).
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. Doing good over here - just a headache, which I think is from the weather more than anything else.

NJAngel - Don't worry about your level of 3000 at 15dpo - it's more about the level doubling in the allotted time frame that's more important. If you look at this chart you are still within range for a healthy pregnancy.

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## blessed22

Omg ladies I am a wreck right nw..... I went to bathroom after sex and wiped andit was pink n red mixed on the tissue I have had a mc in my past so I am terrified PLEASE ADVICE!


----------



## wouldluvabub

blessed22 said:


> Omg ladies I am a wreck right nw..... I went to bathroom after sex and wiped andit was pink n red mixed on the tissue I have had a mc in my past so I am terrified PLEASE ADVICE!

Bleeding after sex in pregnancy can be completely normal! Don't stress.. Just keep an eye on it.. If you get pain and the bleeding get's heavier call the doctor! But for now just rest and keep an eye on it!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Blessed - Was it ruff sex?


----------



## kdutra

I found out this last Saturday that my DH and I are expecting our first child! 10DPO and BFP! We are just beside ourselves. I am due March 28th, 2012 i would love to be on your list!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I'm so sorry to hear that we have had some ladies experience losses. My thought's are with you. I hope you get your sticky beans soon. 

On a happier note I am glad some ladies have had some great test results!

As for me I have my first appointment on Friday which I am so excited about! I am off work today sick as I have been up most of the night! I thought this nor being able to sleep thing was supposed to happen much later! I also thought that the sickness that came with pregnancy was supposed to be throwing up but no mine is horrible pains and having to run to the loo... Sorry TMI:blush: But seriously I keep getting woken up to go and sit on the loo! It's horrible.. Apart from that I have started to get sore nipples! Not boobs.. just nipples haha! :haha: I am hoping that my belly settles soon because it is making it near impossible to eat!


----------



## blessed22

No nt ruff but I had a major intense orgasm and it was mixed with pink nred when I went to the bathroom but I checked a sec ago n it was almost gone!!! I hope everything is ok with my lil baby.....n thank you ladies so much for respondin I'm need any advice I cn get


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Blessed - Great!! I'm glad everything's ok!!

Kay - Welcome!!! I see you were on clomid also!! Congrats hunny!!


----------



## blessed22

Well I'm still waitin to find out but I'm praying for my boodie boot


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Your lil boodie boot (which is so cute by the way) lol is going to be just fine. Your cervix just probably got irritated and bled a lil!! As long as ur not cramping really bad, you should be ok


----------



## pristock230

This may be somewhere in the thread but just wanted to ask as to where is everyone from? 

I am from right outside of Boston, MA


----------



## BlessingBaby3

I'm from Murfreesboro, NC....


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Pristock, I'm from NEw Jersey, about 30 minutes outside NYC. 

Wouldluvabub, sounds like you and I have very similar symptoms! I wake up in the middle of the night with cramps (not severe or painful, and not at all like AF), pee three or four times during the nights, and very sore nipples. Boobs - fine. Nipples look like turkey timers and are SORE.


----------



## wouldluvabub

I am from Australia :)

NJAngelAPN- My symptoms are just totally not what I expected!!!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

What are the craziest cravings that you all have had so far? Mine was fries with hot sauce on them!! Lol


----------



## wouldluvabub

BlessingBaby3 said:


> What are the craziest cravings that you all have had so far? Mine was fries with hot sauce on them!! Lol

Can't say I crave anything.. I'd love to be able to even think of food without wanting to spew!!!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

My appetite isn't too off. In the morning, I feel quest, but no real MS. At night, when thinking about what I want for dinner, the only thing that has sounded good (for four days) is pizza. Although, as I just typed that, my stomach revolted. 

Wouldluvabub - I know what you mean! I took another test Sunday because my lack of symptoms have me convinced I'm not PG.


----------



## blessed22

Ok ladies the blood is gone n I'm waitin on my levels for my boodie boot!! Thanks ladies


----------



## BlessingBaby3

[/QUOTE]Can't say I crave anything.. I'd love to be able to even think of food without wanting to spew!!![/QUOTE]

WoW!! I'm glad I'm not going through that right now!! I guess I better enjoy being able to eat while I can!!


----------



## Flaneuse

Currently living out in the Mojave desert and counting down the days until we move....

Not really having any cravings yet...for me cravings did not really start until the 2nd tri


----------



## Skadi

I just have light cramping with a full feeling and sore boobs. I've had slight nausea but nothing bad so far.


----------



## pooch

Western ny
I feel so guilty for eating so much today but it was mostly healthy. I need to get it under control asap before i start gaining weight!
First ultrasound tomorrow and dh isnt going because i couldnt give him enough heads up to get out of meetings and i dont want him telling his boss yet. I am planning on takibg a video on my iphone!


----------



## MsCrow

The hospital have called to say my HCG levels are high enough so they want to do an internal scan today rather go back tomorrow. Veering between emotions of pleased, that the levels are high, and scared at the thought of the scan.


----------



## struth

addie25 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> Going to loose the baby doctor just called. :cry:
> 
> Noooooo ive only just seen this! Oh no :( why? is it your levels? is there really no hope? Im sooo sorry. I know exactly how this feels :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Embryos he put in me he said were not strong enough but it was all he had because he was still testing my other ones. The ones I have frozen are very strong so he is expecting those to stick. Hopefully I can get the transfer in September I am not the type of person to just sit around I need to be back on the horse if you know what I mean. I am so upset tho. No words.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## struth

Rach27 said:


> Sorry but I need to ask you to remove me as we lost little bean today :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## struth

MsCrow said:


> The hospital have called to say my HCG levels are high enough so they want to do an internal scan today rather go back tomorrow. Veering between emotions of pleased, that the levels are high, and scared at the thought of the scan.

I'm sure it will be fine MsCrow - good news on the levels!

And I'm sure that once they do the scan you will be feeling much better. Let us know how you go x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

blessed22 said:


> No nt ruff but I had a major intense orgasm and it was mixed with pink nred when I went to the bathroom but I checked a sec ago n it was almost gone!!! I hope everything is ok with my lil baby.....n thank you ladies so much for respondin I'm need any advice I cn get

Hey hun, I've had that last time I was pg and I went to the Dr and it turned out to be just cervical erosion. (Something to do with the cells bleeding easily cos of the friction I think but google it by all means) x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning ladies, how are we feeling today? I keep waking up in the night now absolutely bursting for the toilet! Which is a nightmare as it is downstairs and my eyes are definitely not fully open when I go down them. 

Boobs not as sore today and felt like I had more energy last night but this morning I just can't seem to get going!

No sickness yet thank heavens - long may that continue!

Hope you're all ok, x


----------



## loolindley

Hi ladies. I was hoping I could join you? We have been ttc for 11 months, and our doc had just (on the day my last AF started) referred us to a specialist. Well, it seems like the referal did the trick because I got my double line whilst on holiday last Wednesday!!! It was even more of a surprise as I didn't get a strong opk this month, but going off my cm and my last AF date I'm due on 18th March. I'm so excited!!! 
I have been mega tired, having to have naps, but suffering from insomnia at night, hot hot hot, then so cold I'm shivering, a bit of a cold, tummy pains on the left, and fairly emotional, but nothing else. My boobs are fine. FINE!! I'm surprised they are ok after the amount of prodding and grabbing I have done to see if they are tender, but they are not co operating!
I've not been to the docs yet, but thinking I may get in touch sometime soon as I'll be 6 weeks. The town that I live in is TINY, so I was hoping to keep it to myself for as long as possible, but I think once I go to the docs then people will start to talk.

SO EXCITING!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months ladies! xxxxx


----------



## em2656

Wow this thread moves fast!

How is everyone today?
I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow at 1pm, never had such an early appointment before. With my other 3 nobody wanted to see you untl you were between 10 and 12 weeks so not sure what to expect.
Going to see if i can talk her into doing a blood test for me though as I cant relax with the thought of the 6wk loss I had as a surrogate 3 years ago.
We go on our honeymoon on saturday to tunisia for 10 days and would really like a bit of reassurance befoe we go.
And some advice about travelling so early in pregnancy.

Nipples are still very sore, mild waves of nausea but really nothing to speak of and so many spots, I look like a teenager! lol

Going holiday shopping now, so be back on later have a lovely day/evening lol

Emma xxx


----------



## Mabythistime

Oh dear, I feel so sick. No refraze: I AM SICK. Dizziness, heartburn and Nausea. To top it off, I am at work and outside my door is a factory and everyone is starting to give me funny looks when I move a little faster than normal in the direction of the loo. Dizziness making me walk like a duck too! 

I tried ginger biscuits...juice and water...oh boy..Suppose its here. Never thought for 1 second I could feel this bad. :wacko: Think its time to see a doc.

:sick: 

Sorry for the moan.


----------



## pooch

I woke up this morning to dog poo on the carpet (and the kind that you can't just pick up and throw in the trash) but it didn't affect my mood because i'm going for my first ultrasound today at 12:45!!!!!! Wish my hubby was going with me but I only scheduled it last week and he couldn't reschedule his work meetings (and I don't want him telling his boss quite yet) so I'll have my iPhone ready to take a video. Feeling much better now that I'm wearing my motion sickness wrist bands (see also the new thread i posted about them). Drinking my coffee so I can go do my morning exercises before starting work. 
Hope to return with good news this afternoon!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya! I am wondering, how long will a pregnancy test keep showing positive after an early miscarriage? I experienced some really bad cramping and a medium bleed on Sunday, I tested Monday morning, But DH has me worried I lost the baby on Sunday! If I do another test tomorrow or Thursday would it still show pregnant or not? I haven't told anyone yet, was going to on Friday and Sunday (family days)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## emmalloyd

Hi everyone! Im 7weeks preg and due on the 4march can not wait!! This is my first pregnancy and im experiencing mornin sickness. Anyone got any good tips on how to beat it? Congrats to everyone was there anyone u were nervous of telling?xx


----------



## redsox

JellyBeann said:


> Hiya! I am wondering, how long will a pregnancy test keep showing positive after an early miscarriage? I experienced some really bad cramping and a medium bleed on Sunday, I tested Monday morning, But DH has me worried I lost the baby on Sunday! If I do another test tomorrow or Thursday would it still show pregnant or not? I haven't told anyone yet, was going to on Friday and Sunday (family days)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?

Hi Jelly Beann - Unfortunately you will test positive on a home pregnancy test for quite a bit after a miscarriage as the HCG slowly go back to normal (which for a non-pregnant woman is >5)

If you had serious cramping and a full bleed (like filling a pad) you might want to check in with your doctor. They can do blood HCG tests and then repeat them the next day or within 48 to see if the levels are still rising or if they have plateaued or are falling. 

I'm hoping you just had a little pocket of blood that pushed out and that there is nothing to fret about. Half of all women bleed in their pregnancies and one woman at my doc's office had FULL periods throughout her pregnancies with her THREE children!?!?! :)

Wishing good things for you!


----------



## JellyBeann

It wasn't heavy at all, it was probably a teaspoon full lol, I thought I'd be fine, I might make an appointment with the doctor anyway! The cramping started late morning and I had my bleed about 4 hours afterwards! The reason I think it's nothing to worry about is because of the qualntity of blood, it was quite small! I'll go see the doctor tomorrow I think! Thanks x


----------



## redsox

JellyBeann said:


> It wasn't heavy at all, it was probably a teaspoon full lol, I thought I'd be fine, I might make an appointment with the doctor anyway! The cramping started late morning and I had my bleed about 4 hours afterwards! The reason I think it's nothing to worry about is because of the qualntity of blood, it was quite small! I'll go see the doctor tomorrow I think! Thanks x

Yes! Sounds like you are just fine. A teaspoon is not a lot at all. Hope you and your hubby can relax now. :)


----------



## Family09

loolindley said:


> Hi ladies. I was hoping I could join you? We have been ttc for 11 months, and our doc had just (on the day my last AF started) referred us to a specialist. Well, it seems like the referal did the trick because I got my double line whilst on holiday last Wednesday!!! It was even more of a surprise as I didn't get a strong opk this month, but going off my cm and my last AF date I'm due on 18th March. I'm so excited!!!
> I have been mega tired, having to have naps, but suffering from insomnia at night, hot hot hot, then so cold I'm shivering, a bit of a cold, tummy pains on the left, and fairly emotional, but nothing else. My boobs are fine. FINE!! I'm surprised they are ok after the amount of prodding and grabbing I have done to see if they are tender, but they are not co operating!
> I've not been to the docs yet, but thinking I may get in touch sometime soon as I'll be 6 weeks. The town that I live in is TINY, so I was hoping to keep it to myself for as long as possible, but I think once I go to the docs then people will start to talk.
> SO EXCITING!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months ladies! xxxxx


Hi, I am due March 18th too! So exciting, I have my first Dr. Appt. Aug.4th:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning/Afternoon All - Hope all is well with everyone - all things we ok on this end - got a little upset stomach today :( hope I don't start with the morning sickness this early! Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## kwynia

My daughter just turned 1 a week ago and now we are having number two, so excited! I had my daughter on my birthday and now I'm due on my mom's birthday, she said I was trying to double book all the birthday's in our family. I've been feeling nauseous, but not sick (same feeling the first time). I also have very tender breasts and have decided to wean my daughter, she was already supplementing with table food and cow's milk. My nipples just hurt like crazy when she's nursing.:baby:


----------



## JellyBeann

redsox said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> It wasn't heavy at all, it was probably a teaspoon full lol, I thought I'd be fine, I might make an appointment with the doctor anyway! The cramping started late morning and I had my bleed about 4 hours afterwards! The reason I think it's nothing to worry about is because of the qualntity of blood, it was quite small! I'll go see the doctor tomorrow I think! Thanks x
> 
> Yes! Sounds like you are just fine. A teaspoon is not a lot at all. Hope you and your hubby can relax now. :)Click to expand...

 Thanks! we will relax and enjoy ourselves!


----------



## victorial8

Its exciting, got my date through today for my dating scan. Its going to be on the 22nd August. It seems so far away and I keep thinking I would like a private scan but at the same time I want to wait. Does that make sense?? x x x


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon All - Hope all is well with everyone - all things we ok on this end - got a little upset stomach today :( hope I don't start with the morning sickness this early! Hope everyone has a great day

Pristock - I meant to ask you where outside Boston you are - I grew up on the Cape and then lived in Brookline for many years. My sister lives in Waltham and I have lived in Washington, DC for the past 5 years. I miss MA so much - coming home in less than a month and so excited. Even scored tickets to a Sox game - woohoo!


----------



## redsox

victorial8 said:


> Its exciting, got my date through today for my dating scan. Its going to be on the 22nd August. It seems so far away and I keep thinking I would like a private scan but at the same time I want to wait. Does that make sense?? x x x

Wait do you mean 22nd of March?

If so - that's my due date too. :)


----------



## kwynia

my first ultrasound will be on Aug 22nd as well, seems so far away, but then i think " i have a 1 year old, so it must go by fast"


----------



## redsox

kwynia said:


> my first ultrasound will be on Aug 22nd as well, seems so far away, but then i think " i have a 1 year old, so it must go by fast"

Spacey brain!!! How I misread that I have no idea!!!!!:wacko:

Starting to really worry about what I might miss at work while my brain is pickled in preggo juice. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Welcome Kdutra, loolindey & emmalloyd - i will add your dates to our list!

Hope everyone is well today? I saw someone asked where we are all from. Im from London but now live near Oxford in the UK :) I love talking to people abroad on here - its great! Apart from when they tell me its sunny there... haha :)

Mscrow - have you had ur update call? All the luck in the world to you!

Whoever said they bled a little (a teaspoon amount) - try not to worry, thats very little blood. Remain calm :)

In terms of symptoms so far ive had: extreme tiredness, an icky tummy for 2 days; sore nipples (but not boobs); at the beginning was very HOT. Some bouts of diziness. Now i feel fine (just sore nipples still). Also i have those horrible looking bump things on my nipples already. SORRY IF TMI!!! :blush:


----------



## victorial8

The past 2 weeks have gone so slow so I am worried that the next 5 weeks will be slow but I am just gonna have to cope :)


----------



## Flaneuse

I hear you firsttimer1, my boobs are killing me!! But if that is all I have to complain about for the first tri, I'll take it. Really, really do not want to get morning sickness this time around


----------



## JellyBeann

No real symptoms here...just very aware of my womb area lol!


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon All - Hope all is well with everyone - all things we ok on this end - got a little upset stomach today :( hope I don't start with the morning sickness this early! Hope everyone has a great day
> 
> Pristock - I meant to ask you where outside Boston you are - I grew up on the Cape and then lived in Brookline for many years. My sister lives in Waltham and I have lived in Washington, DC for the past 5 years. I miss MA so much - coming home in less than a month and so excited. Even scored tickets to a Sox game - woohoo!Click to expand...

Oh wow - when I saw your name I was like does she live here???! That's great - I am in Framingham, not to far from Brookline or Waltham - like 10-15 minutes!


----------



## blessed22

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> blessed22 said:
> 
> 
> No nt ruff but I had a major intense orgasm and it was mixed with pink nred when I went to the bathroom but I checked a sec ago n it was almost gone!!! I hope everything is ok with my lil baby.....n thank you ladies so much for respondin I'm need any advice I cn get
> 
> Hey hun, I've had that last time I was pg and I went to the Dr and it turned out to be just cervical erosion. (Something to do with the cells bleeding easily cos of the friction I think but google it by all means) xClick to expand...

YESSS went to the hospital bcus i was sooooo nervous but my little sweet pea is doing fine and they said my cervix is sensitive only thing was we couldnt see the heartbeat becus they said it was to early but my levels were good and I am going to them checked again in 48 hrs just to be sure!!! so I am excited right nw:happydance::happydance:


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon All - Hope all is well with everyone - all things we ok on this end - got a little upset stomach today :( hope I don't start with the morning sickness this early! Hope everyone has a great day
> 
> Pristock - I meant to ask you where outside Boston you are - I grew up on the Cape and then lived in Brookline for many years. My sister lives in Waltham and I have lived in Washington, DC for the past 5 years. I miss MA so much - coming home in less than a month and so excited. Even scored tickets to a Sox game - woohoo!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow - when I saw your name I was like does she live here???! That's great - I am in Framingham, not to far from Brookline or Waltham - like 10-15 minutes!Click to expand...

Yes! Used to shop in Framingham sometimes. Too funny!


----------



## redsox

blessed22 said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed22 said:
> 
> 
> No nt ruff but I had a major intense orgasm and it was mixed with pink nred when I went to the bathroom but I checked a sec ago n it was almost gone!!! I hope everything is ok with my lil baby.....n thank you ladies so much for respondin I'm need any advice I cn get
> 
> Hey hun, I've had that last time I was pg and I went to the Dr and it turned out to be just cervical erosion. (Something to do with the cells bleeding easily cos of the friction I think but google it by all means) xClick to expand...
> 
> YESSS went to the hospital bcus i was sooooo nervous but my little sweet pea is doing fine and they said my cervix is sensitive only thing was we couldnt see the heartbeat becus they said it was to early but my levels were good and I am going to them checked again in 48 hrs just to be sure!!! so I am excited right nw:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Good for you Blessed!!! Enjoy the peacefulness of good results!


----------



## blessed22

MsCrow said:


> The hospital have called to say my HCG levels are high enough so they want to do an internal scan today rather go back tomorrow. Veering between emotions of pleased, that the levels are high, and scared at the thought of the scan.

Dnt be please it will be fine I was worried like that yesterday and today I feel much better. Your Levels are good so think positive


----------



## americanhoney

My LMP was 6/4/11 (my wedding day) and I am due March 10, 2012. :baby:
I go for my first appt the 26th. I'm super excited but also cautious as 
I have seen many around me have M/C. I'm ready to hear that sweet little heartbeat!

Praying for a healthy bean though! God is faithful and hears every
prayer and knows every fear. Let us all choose to be faithful
instead of allowing the fear to creep in! 

6w3days today!


----------



## blessed22

struth said:


> Rach27 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but I need to ask you to remove me as we lost little bean today :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: Im gona send you a big hug I almost in tears Im so sorry sweetie I hope You are ok please please allow youself time to be sad its ok cry yell whatever you want to do!!! :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

firsttimer1 said:


> Mscrow - have you had ur update call? All the luck in the world to you!
> 
> Whoever said they bled a little (a teaspoon amount) - try not to worry, thats very little blood. Remain calm :)

Thanks for the thoughts. I got called first thing today because my HCG was high enough for them to justify a scan. I went in after work and they were so super lovely. The scan showed an 8mm gestational sac and a 1mm yolk which they seemed happy with. The internal scanner I found somewhat hilarious for it's dildo like appearance but was amazed to be told it was might right ovary that produced the egg, both ovaries looked good and I had clearly had a lot of water today. Technology eh?

Fingers crossed for the next scan they've booked me in for on 4 August to check for a heart beat. She couldn't find a reason for the bleed and thought it might just have been further implantation bleeding. I hope she's right.


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon All - Hope all is well with everyone - all things we ok on this end - got a little upset stomach today :( hope I don't start with the morning sickness this early! Hope everyone has a great day
> 
> Pristock - I meant to ask you where outside Boston you are - I grew up on the Cape and then lived in Brookline for many years. My sister lives in Waltham and I have lived in Washington, DC for the past 5 years. I miss MA so much - coming home in less than a month and so excited. Even scored tickets to a Sox game - woohoo!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow - when I saw your name I was like does she live here???! That's great - I am in Framingham, not to far from Brookline or Waltham - like 10-15 minutes!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Used to shop in Framingham sometimes. Too funny!Click to expand...

Wow that is Great! Small World huh? Things have changed a alot here - I swear we have every store in America in 3 miles of each other -


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon All - Hope all is well with everyone - all things we ok on this end - got a little upset stomach today :( hope I don't start with the morning sickness this early! Hope everyone has a great day
> 
> Pristock - I meant to ask you where outside Boston you are - I grew up on the Cape and then lived in Brookline for many years. My sister lives in Waltham and I have lived in Washington, DC for the past 5 years. I miss MA so much - coming home in less than a month and so excited. Even scored tickets to a Sox game - woohoo!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow - when I saw your name I was like does she live here???! That's great - I am in Framingham, not to far from Brookline or Waltham - like 10-15 minutes!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Used to shop in Framingham sometimes. Too funny!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is Great! Small World huh? Things have changed a alot here - I swear we have every store in America in 3 miles of each other -Click to expand...

I know! I cannot wait to shop when I get home - hopefully I can distract my husband enough to sneak some in. :)


----------



## lauraclili

HI all, 

I've worried myself stupid all day today with my symptoms. I was really sick yesterday and absolutely so tired. I've had the same today but not nearly as bad so I managed to convince myself that something was going wrong. I suppose that I just thought that symptoms would get worse by the day or at least stay the same. Now I think about it, I suppose it's just a day-by-day thing... 

I also had some really dry and stringy-looking CM (sorry this is TMI) which was totally clear but really weird - I've never seen anything quite like it. I managed to convince myself that it was the start of my plug coming out and that it was all over. 

I had a little cry on my husband's shoulder which has made me feel better. I think it's all in my head because I got a 3+ on a Digi this morning and haven't had any bleeding or anything. I suppose it's just because we've had to wait a long time for it, I just so don't want anything to go wrong. 

I seem to have turned into a real worrier - not really like me at all. Yikes! 

I hope you are all doing well and are feeling better about this than me! 

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

MsCrow said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Mscrow - have you had ur update call? All the luck in the world to you!
> 
> Whoever said they bled a little (a teaspoon amount) - try not to worry, thats very little blood. Remain calm :)
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts. I got called first thing today because my HCG was high enough for them to justify a scan. I went in after work and they were so super lovely. The scan showed an 8mm gestational sac and a 1mm yolk which they seemed happy with. The internal scanner I found somewhat hilarious for it's dildo like appearance but was amazed to be told it was might right ovary that produced the egg, both ovaries looked good and I had clearly had a lot of water today. Technology eh?
> 
> Fingers crossed for the next scan they've booked me in for on 4 August to check for a heart beat. She couldn't find a reason for the bleed and thought it might just have been further implantation bleeding. I hope she's right.Click to expand...

Thats FAB news hun - :happydance: YAY! bring on your next scan! x


----------



## Jaanu

Hi Huns...

Have you all started taking Prenatals?? If not Please do start taking it as early as possible don keep waiting for Doctor's words... We all are in 5th week and its the time for all sorts of development for our lil beans... So, lets not loose this precious time.. 

Loads of baby dust to all my dears here...

Jaanu


----------



## firsttimer1

GOOD ADVICE. I started taking prenatals before conception (about a month ago). i was taking conception ones first, and then pragnacare pregnancy ones once i got my BFP

:)


----------



## pooch

US showed 6 wks 2 days which matched based on LMP. heartbeat of 130! yea!


----------



## lauraclili

Brilliant news Pooch! congrats! 

I've been taking prenatals for more than 18 months now! :shock: I have had great skin and great nails in that time! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

I USED THANKS AS ''LIKE'' POOCH!

:dance: so happy for u! x


----------



## MsCrow

What prenatals are recommended aside from folic acid for the first three months?


----------



## Jaanu

Folic Acid n DHA..

Am taking Gummy Prenatals since 1month... They are very yummy and healthy..


----------



## victorial8

I thought I would share a cute little story. I went out today with my best friend and my 4 year old god son. I opened up the car door to get my godson out and he hit my hand and said, Aunty Toria, no, you are not allowed to lift me up, it is bad for your baby!!!!

Haha, then he kept looking at my tummy saying 'Aunty Toria has a baby in her tummy!'

So cute, apart from when I was looking around at everyone hoping noone actually heard him haha


----------



## redsox

victorial8 said:


> I thought I would share a cute little story. I went out today with my best friend and my 4 year old god son. I opened up the car door to get my godson out and he hit my hand and said, Aunty Toria, no, you are not allowed to lift me up, it is bad for your baby!!!!
> 
> Haha, then he kept looking at my tummy saying 'Aunty Toria has a baby in her tummy!'
> 
> So cute, apart from when I was looking around at everyone hoping noone actually heard him haha

Oh my goodness! That is beyond adorable! How fun for you. :)


----------



## emerald78

I'm pregnant with number 2 due on the 11th March!


----------



## loolindley

Anyone know about prenatels? I've been taking some kick ass multivits, and I checked the ingredients against pregnacare ones, and they were more or less the same. Slightly less on b6 (so I am taking an extra supliment), and no B complex, but that is the only difference. I'm also taking fish oils too.

Any idea is I'm doing the right thing?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

JellyBeann said:


> Hiya! I am wondering, how long will a pregnancy test keep showing positive after an early miscarriage? I experienced some really bad cramping and a medium bleed on Sunday, I tested Monday morning, But DH has me worried I lost the baby on Sunday! If I do another test tomorrow or Thursday would it still show pregnant or not? I haven't told anyone yet, was going to on Friday and Sunday (family days)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?

Hiya, I'd get in touch with the Dr just to be careful but I know bleeding in pregnancy is normal and lots of women get it. Having suffered a m/c myself I know that the bleeding once you lose is very very heavy - hoope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

blessed22 said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessed22 said:
> 
> 
> No nt ruff but I had a major intense orgasm and it was mixed with pink nred when I went to the bathroom but I checked a sec ago n it was almost gone!!! I hope everything is ok with my lil baby.....n thank you ladies so much for respondin I'm need any advice I cn get
> 
> Hey hun, I've had that last time I was pg and I went to the Dr and it turned out to be just cervical erosion. (Something to do with the cells bleeding easily cos of the friction I think but google it by all means) xClick to expand...
> 
> YESSS went to the hospital bcus i was sooooo nervous but my little sweet pea is doing fine and they said my cervix is sensitive only thing was we couldnt see the heartbeat becus they said it was to early but my levels were good and I am going to them checked again in 48 hrs just to be sure!!! so I am excited right nw:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

That's brilliant news :D Nice one hun! xx


----------



## pristock230

victorial8 said:


> I thought I would share a cute little story. I went out today with my best friend and my 4 year old god son. I opened up the car door to get my godson out and he hit my hand and said, Aunty Toria, no, you are not allowed to lift me up, it is bad for your baby!!!!
> 
> Haha, then he kept looking at my tummy saying 'Aunty Toria has a baby in her tummy!'
> 
> So cute, apart from when I was looking around at everyone hoping noone actually heard him haha

Too Cute!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

I haven't started any yet :( Just trying to eat healthily and am taking folic acid which I have been on since TTC - I can't afford to buy any until DH gets paid on the 29th cos Pregnacare round here are a tenner!!! :O


----------



## loolindley

pristock230 said:


> victorial8 said:
> 
> 
> I thought I would share a cute little story. I went out today with my best friend and my 4 year old god son. I opened up the car door to get my godson out and he hit my hand and said, Aunty Toria, no, you are not allowed to lift me up, it is bad for your baby!!!!
> 
> Haha, then he kept looking at my tummy saying 'Aunty Toria has a baby in her tummy!'
> 
> So cute, apart from when I was looking around at everyone hoping noone actually heard him haha
> 
> LUSH!!!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## looley

loolindley said:


> Hi ladies. I was hoping I could join you? We have been ttc for 11 months, and our doc had just (on the day my last AF started) referred us to a specialist. Well, it seems like the referal did the trick because I got my double line whilst on holiday last Wednesday!!! It was even more of a surprise as I didn't get a strong opk this month, but going off my cm and my last AF date I'm due on 18th March. I'm so excited!!!
> I have been mega tired, having to have naps, but suffering from insomnia at night, hot hot hot, then so cold I'm shivering, a bit of a cold, tummy pains on the left, and fairly emotional, but nothing else. My boobs are fine. FINE!! I'm surprised they are ok after the amount of prodding and grabbing I have done to see if they are tender, but they are not co operating!
> I've not been to the docs yet, but thinking I may get in touch sometime soon as I'll be 6 weeks. The town that I live in is TINY, so I was hoping to keep it to myself for as long as possible, but I think once I go to the docs then people will start to talk.
> 
> SO EXCITING!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months ladies! xxxxx

Hi everyone! 

Loolindey, just noticed we are quite similar! My Hub and I have been trying 12 months and had referral to FS , which I am going to cancel tommorrow!!

I live in a small town in Wales, went to the docs to meet midwife today and she was running late... loads of people from the village who knew me where in the waiting room at the same time as me!!! Some were supposed to see her after me and as they are quite far along they know she is the midwife so they would have know I am pg!!! Haven't even told our family yet!!! I managed to have a word with the receptionist and she sent me through to sit in a doctors room so they wouldnt see or hear me being called!! Stressfull! I have my due date March 16th... ishhh :o) xxx Good health to everyone XX:kiss:


----------



## looley

firsttimer1 said:


> Welcome Kdutra, loolindey & emmalloyd - i will add your dates to our list!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today? I saw someone asked where we are all from. Im from London but now live near Oxford in the UK :) I love talking to people abroad on here - its great! Apart from when they tell me its sunny there... haha :)
> 
> Mscrow - have you had ur update call? All the luck in the world to you!
> 
> Whoever said they bled a little (a teaspoon amount) - try not to worry, thats very little blood. Remain calm :)
> 
> In terms of symptoms so far ive had: extreme tiredness, an icky tummy for 2 days; sore nipples (but not boobs); at the beginning was very HOT. Some bouts of diziness. Now i feel fine (just sore nipples still). Also i have those horrible looking bump things on my nipples already. SORRY IF TMI!!! :blush:

Hi Firsttimer!! Please could you add me to the list Looley 16th March 2012 
XXX:flower:XXX


----------



## loolindley

looley said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Loolindey, just noticed we are quite similar! My Hub and I have been trying 12 months and had referral to FS , which I am going to cancel tommorrow!!
> 
> I live in a small town in Wales, went to the docs to meet midwife today and she was running late... loads of people from the village who knew me where in the waiting room at the same time as me!!! Some were supposed to see her after me and as they are quite far along they know she is the midwife so they would have know I am pg!!! Haven't even told our family yet!!! I managed to have a word with the receptionist and she sent me through to sit in a doctors room so they wouldnt see or hear me being called!! Stressfull! I have my due date March 16th... ishhh :o) xxx Good health to everyone XX:kiss:

I daren't cancel my apointment yet. It is on the 10th August, so I think I might so it a week before. I'd be heart broken to have waited so long, and if something happens, and this is not to be, then I want a back up!

How far are you along? I was thinking about going and seeing my doc over the weekend, but not sure if it is too early. Your doctor example is my NIGHTMARE situation, we have not told anyone, and hopefully wont until after the dating scan, but just don't know how possible it will be around here!xx


----------



## looley

loolindley said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Loolindey, just noticed we are quite similar! My Hub and I have been trying 12 months and had referral to FS , which I am going to cancel tommorrow!!
> 
> I live in a small town in Wales, went to the docs to meet midwife today and she was running late... loads of people from the village who knew me where in the waiting room at the same time as me!!! Some were supposed to see her after me and as they are quite far along they know she is the midwife so they would have know I am pg!!! Haven't even told our family yet!!! I managed to have a word with the receptionist and she sent me through to sit in a doctors room so they wouldnt see or hear me being called!! Stressfull! I have my due date March 16th... ishhh :o) xxx Good health to everyone XX:kiss:
> 
> I daren't cancel my apointment yet. It is on the 10th August, so I think I might so it a week before. I'd be heart broken to have waited so long, and if something happens, and this is not to be, then I want a back up!
> 
> How far are you along? I was thinking about going and seeing my doc over the weekend, but not sure if it is too early. Your doctor example is my NIGHTMARE situation, we have not told anyone, and hopefully wont until after the dating scan, but just don't know how possible it will be around here!xxClick to expand...

MMMHHH you've made me think now Loolindey, perhaps I should wait.. my app is next Monday... should I leave it until Fri to cancel my app to see FS arrgghhh I don't know???
What would they say though ? ( if we had bad news and it was a MC) As we have caught naturally, I bet they would just say 'just Try again, you have caught naturally' ?? I don't know? I also think someone else could have my appointment who's desperate Like I was!! yes today was a nightmare. luckily don't have to see the midwife for another 5 weeks and by then I should be about 10/11ish weeks so nearly ready to announce.Touch wood. XXX


----------



## loolindley

Looks like we are a similar ammount through.

I know it seems unfair to hold onto an appointment, but I just don't believe it enough myself yet. I'm going to do my digi on the weekend, and hopefully get a 3+ result. I'll perhaps be a bit more positive then!


----------



## looley

loolindley said:


> Looks like we are a similar ammount through.
> 
> I know it seems unfair to hold onto an appointment, but I just don't believe it enough myself yet. I'm going to do my digi on the weekend, and hopefully get a 3+ result. I'll perhaps be a bit more positive then!

I got a 3+ on a digi last Fri and had a confirmation test at docs yest, still feels surreal though. Wish I knew exact dates. Can't wait for scan so they can tell us!! XXX:winkwink:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls,
First appointment tomorrow afternoon!! As fir symptoms, nausea hit me hard this afternoon, with vomiting this evening. I hope it's not MS this early (5+3 today). Have slept on couch since my last episode. Also, just a strange heaviness in my belly. 
Wish me luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Flaneuse

Had my first ob appt today! Everything looks good! They did an ultrasound which surprised me since it is so early. But is was cool to see! They wanted me to come back on Aug 16 but I will be gone the whole month, so my next appt is early Sept. The ob also said I will have to get a c-section through their practice :-/ they schedule them at 39 weeks. If I wanted to do a vbac I'd have to go to a practice that is further away. Something to think about. 

Here's a pic of the scan:
https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6144/5955890229_93dc484b39.jpg

Hope everyone is feeling well! Xo


----------



## Cowgirlranda

Hey everyone just checkin in to see all the fellow march mommas, MS started for me, not so fun lol excited to have my appointment in two weeks tho


----------



## JadeEmChar

Found out im pregnant today :) So im apparently due on March 18th 2 days after my birthday!

Hadn't had any symptoms till today nausea is pretty bad had to force down food.

Congratulations to all u girls!!!


----------



## Flaneuse

Congrats JadeEmChar!!

Miranda, hope the M/s eases up for you soon!


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies,
Still no morning sickness for me, and the cramps have eased off mostly, although I had a strong bout of dizziness today and I can't make it past 3 pm without a nap in the afternoons. So far so good though! Hope you're all well - and I agree with the previous poster who said we should all be taking our prenatals - this is the most vital time for them!


----------



## struth

MsCrow said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Mscrow - have you had ur update call? All the luck in the world to you!
> 
> Whoever said they bled a little (a teaspoon amount) - try not to worry, thats very little blood. Remain calm :)
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts. I got called first thing today because my HCG was high enough for them to justify a scan. I went in after work and they were so super lovely. The scan showed an 8mm gestational sac and a 1mm yolk which they seemed happy with. The internal scanner I found somewhat hilarious for it's dildo like appearance but was amazed to be told it was might right ovary that produced the egg, both ovaries looked good and I had clearly had a lot of water today. Technology eh?
> 
> Fingers crossed for the next scan they've booked me in for on 4 August to check for a heart beat. She couldn't find a reason for the bleed and thought it might just have been further implantation bleeding. I hope she's right.Click to expand...

That scanner is funny isn't it - a big dildo with a condom on!!! So glad to hear that everything went well :hugs: You can now relax a little and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## struth

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> I haven't started any yet :( Just trying to eat healthily and am taking folic acid which I have been on since TTC - I can't afford to buy any until DH gets paid on the 29th cos Pregnacare round here are a tenner!!! :O

Try Tesco - I picked up some the other day. £4.50 a pack of 30 plus they are doing buy 2 get one free so you get 3 packs (90 tablets) for £9. Make sure you get the pregnacare original - they are much cheaper than the conception ones. I've been taking the conception ones for the last 6 months and they are so expensive compared to the original ones.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im off to my first midwife appointment in 20 mins! no idea what to expect, i dont think it will be my booking in appointment because im only 6 weeks but the receptionist did warn med it would take half an hour.

will let you know what happened later!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok so I have a question for you ladies.. 
My pregnancy vitamins has been making me sick.. Before I was preg with some brands of vitamins I used to get sick and shaky, I think I was allergic. So today I am finally starting to feel better after stopping them yesterday.. 
While I was on them.. they made me so sick I could hardly eat.. 
So what's better...
Eating and no vitamins
or 
vitamins and no eating..???


----------



## Tipsy33

Rang gp yesterday and have my first appt with the midwife on the 2nd August!! Makes it seem more real now!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Congrats Flaneuse so did you just see the sac that early? Got my scan on august 1st at 7 weeks... cant wait! 

NJAngelAPN - Cant wiat for update on your appointment. do you think they will do a scan?

WudLuvabub - other ladies have complained of feeling ill on them too, and have tried other brands. But if vitimins in general make you ill i would say stop taking them. Then instead, eat real healthily and be aware of what veg gives you which vitimins. Also just take a folic acid pill a day - as thats the main one. If you cant even take them without being really ill then leafy greens contain lots of folic :) also try a glass of milk a day so you get your calcium. 

*WELCOME TO ANY NEWBIES - IM ADDING YOU TO THE LIST!*

As for me.... just got my 3+ on my CB Digi!! :dance: its gone up a level every wednesday .. that was the last test now ive seen 3+ though. i WAS SOOOO WORRIED that it would have gone bk to 1-2 or something. YAY! :) thats a good sign right??

I had a bout f neausea yesterday - thought i wasnt actually sick. wonder if this is the start of MS or was just a random episode? I also had it twice the day before.... mmm....


----------



## loolindley

Flaneuse said:


> The ob also said I will have to get a c-section through their practice :-/ they schedule them at 39 weeks. If I wanted to do a vbac I'd have to go to a practice that is further away. Something to think about.


How come you will have to have a c section if you don't mind me asking? x


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> Congrats Flaneuse so did you just see the sac that early? Got my scan on august 1st at 7 weeks... cant wait!
> 
> NJAngelAPN - Cant wiat for update on your appointment. do you think they will do a scan?
> 
> WudLuvabub - other ladies have complained of feeling ill on them too, and have tried other brands. But if vitimins in general make you ill i would say stop taking them. Then instead, eat real healthily and be aware of what veg gives you which vitimins. Also just take a folic acid pill a day - as thats the main one. If you cant even take them without being really ill then leafy greens contain lots of folic :) also try a glass of milk a day so you get your calcium.
> 
> *WELCOME TO ANY NEWBIES - IM ADDING YOU TO THE LIST!*
> 
> As for me.... just got my 3+ on my CB Digi!! :dance: its gone up a level every wednesday .. that was the last test now ive seen 3+ though. i WAS SOOOO WORRIED that it would have gone bk to 1-2 or something. YAY! :) thats a good sign right??
> 
> I had a bout f neausea yesterday - thought i wasnt actually sick. wonder if this is the start of MS or was just a random episode? I also had it twice the day before.... mmm....

Thank's lovely for answering me :) 
I have my first appointment with OB on Friday so in 2 days and I think I will ask him. 
I was just taking Folic acid before my BFP so maybe I will just keep taking them! The pregnancy ones just make me feel HORRBILE I mean I still feel sick which I believe is baby and am having trouble eating but the sickness for the vitamins was so BAD.. Felt like my tummy was ripping apart and I couldn't get off the loo! Couldn't even put food in my mouth!


----------



## loolindley

wouldluvabub said:


> Ok so I have a question for you ladies..
> My pregnancy vitamins has been making me sick.. Before I was preg with some brands of vitamins I used to get sick and shaky, I think I was allergic. So today I am finally starting to feel better after stopping them yesterday..
> While I was on them.. they made me so sick I could hardly eat..
> So what's better...
> Eating and no vitamins
> or
> vitamins and no eating..???

You definitely need to be taking folic acid, so I would take that regardless. If they are making you that sick, then could you try different ones? I am just taking a really good multi vit as they seem to have everything a pregnacare vit has in it.

If you seriously can't take them, just try and eat a really healthy diet. You could also see what foods the more vital vits are in and try eating them? x

EDIT - Don't listen to me re- multivits. I just checked mine, and although they contain all the pregnacare vits, they also contain vit A. This should be avoided as it is associated with birth defects. I'm so sorry (and slighly panicked) *runs off to buy 8 months worth of pregnacare* (which if any UK residents are intrested are on three 4 two at Boots)


----------



## loolindley

Sorry for the tripple post!

I've had such a crap nights sleep. I actually got up in the middle of the night and shouted at the dog because I dreamed she had done something bad (god knows what!). Result - me feeling really tired today, and the dogs ignoring me. Marvelous!

I've got a 10 hour shift today 1-11, and I'm so tired. Also worried about the stress of my job not being good for me. Things are winding me up at the moment that usually wouldn't. Damn hormones!


----------



## firsttimer1

wouldluvabub said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Flaneuse so did you just see the sac that early? Got my scan on august 1st at 7 weeks... cant wait!
> 
> NJAngelAPN - Cant wiat for update on your appointment. do you think they will do a scan?
> 
> WudLuvabub - other ladies have complained of feeling ill on them too, and have tried other brands. But if vitimins in general make you ill i would say stop taking them. Then instead, eat real healthily and be aware of what veg gives you which vitimins. Also just take a folic acid pill a day - as thats the main one. If you cant even take them without being really ill then leafy greens contain lots of folic :) also try a glass of milk a day so you get your calcium.
> 
> *WELCOME TO ANY NEWBIES - IM ADDING YOU TO THE LIST!*
> 
> As for me.... just got my 3+ on my CB Digi!! :dance: its gone up a level every wednesday .. that was the last test now ive seen 3+ though. i WAS SOOOO WORRIED that it would have gone bk to 1-2 or something. YAY! :) thats a good sign right??
> 
> I had a bout f neausea yesterday - thought i wasnt actually sick. wonder if this is the start of MS or was just a random episode? I also had it twice the day before.... mmm....
> 
> Thank's lovely for answering me :)
> I have my first appointment with OB on Friday so in 2 days and I think I will ask him.
> I was just taking Folic acid before my BFP so maybe I will just keep taking them! The pregnancy ones just make me feel HORRBILE I mean I still feel sick which I believe is baby and am having trouble eating but the sickness for the vitamins was so BAD.. Felt like my tummy was ripping apart and I couldn't get off the loo! Couldn't even put food in my mouth!Click to expand...

Yer have a chat with your OB :) pretty sure if your that ill it cant be doing you or bub any good. so just get prepared for plenty of healhy eating LOL


----------



## firsttimer1

My OH hadnt said much about the pregnancy so far as after our MC in april weve both been so cautious.... but i just got a text from him saying simply ''Im excited''... :wohoo:


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> My OH hadnt said much about the pregnancy so far as after our MC in april weve both been so cautious.... but i just got a text from him saying simply ''Im excited''... :wohoo:

How adorable is it when they get excited! I just have the biggest smile on my face whenever DH talks about it!


----------



## Mrs.JI

add me as well please due 28 march.. My wedding anniversary...!

thanks xxx and congrats to all

When I was 3.5 weeks I fainted in the next sale due to low BP!

Im 4 weeks today.
Light headed and dizzy
Slight nausea
Not hungry
Gassy
Heartburn
Bowel movements seems slow


----------



## NatashaZ

I estimate I am due March 16th, but I won't know for sure how far along I am until August 3rd. I'll update when I can :)


----------



## MsCrow

firsttimer1 said:


> My OH hadnt said much about the pregnancy so far as after our MC in april weve both been so cautious.... but i just got a text from him saying simply ''Im excited''... :wohoo:

I keep thinking about you and keeping my fingers crossed that things are going, and keep going, well. :flower:

Husbands/partners are funny. I think mine was more stressed than me about the bleeding and when, last week, he got to grips with the fact I was pregnant, he came home in tears of being overwhealmed and happy. On the other hand, I'm just totally level.


----------



## firsttimer1

MsCrow said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> My OH hadnt said much about the pregnancy so far as after our MC in april weve both been so cautious.... but i just got a text from him saying simply ''Im excited''... :wohoo:
> 
> I keep thinking about you and keeping my fingers crossed that things are going, and keep going, well. :flower:
> 
> Husbands/partners are funny. I think mine was more stressed than me about the bleeding and when, last week, he got to grips with the fact I was pregnant, he came home in tears of being overwhealmed and happy. On the other hand, I'm just totally level.Click to expand...

aww thanks hun. It was during this week last time that the baby stopped developing we think - so to get a 3+ was lovely. But still more worried/anxious then i am excited. I know what you mean about feeling level. 

I will feel better if i make it to my scan on aug 1st with no bleeds, a bit of MS... ETC!!

Hope your feeling okay hun xxx im taking it all day by day atm xxx


----------



## MsCrow

firsttimer1 said:


> aww thanks hun. It was during this week last time that the baby stopped developing we think - so to get a 3+ was lovely. But still more worried/anxious then i am excited. I know what you mean about feeling level.
> 
> I will feel better if i make it to my scan on aug 1st with no bleeds, a bit of MS... ETC!!
> 
> Hope your feeling okay hun xxx im taking it all day by day atm xxx

Well I'll keep my fingers crossed things carry on through this week and beyond, in particular. I saw you were feeling cold, me too! It has been unseasonably cold here over the past few days but I've had a hot water bottle out the past two nights. I'd say that was a symptom?

Spent the day at my desk feeling nauseous, drinking ginger and lemon tea, and woeing the fact I have three meetings this evening. Grrr. Hope you can stay feeling level, day-by-day is all you can do :thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi Ladies, Can I join? I just found out a couple of days ago that we are expecting and at first I was soooo excited and happy and told a bunch of people... now I'm just feeling really nervous and hoping things go well. I'm 4 weeks today and due at the end of March. 

I have a question, if my pregnancy tests were really dark in colour (First response with the two lines and a digital that said "YES +" at 2 minutes) would that mean that my HCG levels are high? I'm just trying to get some reassurance as this is my first pregnancy.

My symptoms are: sore/tender breasts, frequent urination, waves of nausea (but only a couple that have occurred in the last 2/3 days), hot flashes, emotional (anger and crying) and some mild cramps on my left side and feeling very tired.


----------



## DukesAngel

I am also a mid March! :happydance:


----------



## Flaneuse

Good morning ladies! Congrats to the new members!! So exciting!! There's quite a few of us!!

If your prenantals are making you feel sick, you could always try cutting them in half and take one in the am and one in the pm, or just half of one a day. They always make me get sick/constipated if I take them whole. 



loolindley said:


> How come you will have to have a c section if you don't mind me asking? x

My first was emergency csection because he was breech and no one realized this until I was well into labor. I was not happy at all with my last OB. At this current practice they do not do vbacs, but can send me to a facility that does if I want. I'm going to get more info in sept. My other issue is that I doubt I will make it to 39 weeks (with my son labor started at 37 weeks and progressed quickly) so I need to find out what they do in that situation.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

At the moment I belive my due date would be March 28th.


----------



## Wishingfor...

Hey Ladies.....

I'm super excited - got a BFP last week - and according to my dates - I am due on 11th March 2012!!! :happydance:

This is my first post - but think I may need to use this type of forum - as I want to talk about it - but am scared - as sooo ealy in the pg. Had a quick scan through the thread - and apart from being real tired and havng sore breasts... have had no ms... which I suppose I shoud be glad of - but feels weird not having it!

Please can I be added to the list!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Hi Ladies,
Today I'm having a nagging dull ache in my tummy.. Hoping this is normal.. Has anyone else had this problem and everything was ok?


----------



## pooch

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Today I'm having a nagging dull ache in my tummy.. Hoping this is normal.. Has anyone else had this problem and everything was ok?

me! i was having cramps that felt like AF cramps but also a more dull pain that eventually led me to the bathroom. i think there's just so much going on down there, plus it messes up the digestive tract, that i've read a lot of ladies feel pain. as long as you're not bleeding you shouldn't be worried!


----------



## pooch

Wishingfor... said:


> Hey Ladies.....
> 
> I'm super excited - got a BFP last week - and according to my dates - I am due on 11th March 2012!!! :happydance:
> 
> This is my first post - but think I may need to use this type of forum - as I want to talk about it - but am scared - as sooo ealy in the pg. Had a quick scan through the thread - and apart from being real tired and havng sore breasts... have had no ms... which I suppose I shoud be glad of - but feels weird not having it!
> 
> Please can I be added to the list!

Congrats and welcome! i'm due the 11th too! Confirmed it with a scan yesterday. what a great time to have a baby; spring!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Thanks Pooch, I was starting to get worried cause I don't know about the rest of u ladies but sleeping is already a problem!! When I toss and turn I feel cramps sometimes and my back killing me already!! I think I'm going to have to purchase me a body pillow right now!! Might run hubby outta bed but I have to be comfy cozy!! :)


----------



## struth

firsttimer1 said:


> Congrats Flaneuse so did you just see the sac that early? Got my scan on august 1st at 7 weeks... cant wait!
> 
> NJAngelAPN - Cant wiat for update on your appointment. do you think they will do a scan?
> 
> WudLuvabub - other ladies have complained of feeling ill on them too, and have tried other brands. But if vitimins in general make you ill i would say stop taking them. Then instead, eat real healthily and be aware of what veg gives you which vitimins. Also just take a folic acid pill a day - as thats the main one. If you cant even take them without being really ill then leafy greens contain lots of folic :) also try a glass of milk a day so you get your calcium.
> 
> *WELCOME TO ANY NEWBIES - IM ADDING YOU TO THE LIST!*
> 
> As for me.... just got my 3+ on my CB Digi!! :dance: its gone up a level every wednesday .. that was the last test now ive seen 3+ though. i WAS SOOOO WORRIED that it would have gone bk to 1-2 or something. YAY! :) thats a good sign right??
> 
> I had a bout f neausea yesterday - thought i wasnt actually sick. wonder if this is the start of MS or was just a random episode? I also had it twice the day before.... mmm....

I got my 3+ today too! It is a good feeling isn't it?! Mine came up in seconds - I was quite surprised as the other ones had taken a few minutes. I had left it a few days as I wanted to be sure to get it. I was so nervous about falling back to 1-2! That is it for me too - I just had to get a 3+ and now I am not doing any more testing. 

I'm started to getting nausea too - not bad but just lurking. It has been constant all day - I hope that it doesn't get any worse!


----------



## struth

loolindley said:


> Sorry for the tripple post!
> 
> I've had such a crap nights sleep. I actually got up in the middle of the night and shouted at the dog because I dreamed she had done something bad (god knows what!). Result - me feeling really tired today, and the dogs ignoring me. Marvelous!
> 
> I've got a 10 hour shift today 1-11, and I'm so tired. Also worried about the stress of my job not being good for me. Things are winding me up at the moment that usually wouldn't. Damn hormones!

:hugs::hugs:

Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight :hugs:


----------



## pristock230

pooch said:


> BlessingBaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Today I'm having a nagging dull ache in my tummy.. Hoping this is normal.. Has anyone else had this problem and everything was ok?
> 
> me! i was having cramps that felt like AF cramps but also a more dull pain that eventually led me to the bathroom. i think there's just so much going on down there, plus it messes up the digestive tract, that i've read a lot of ladies feel pain. as long as you're not bleeding you shouldn't be worried!Click to expand...

I have felt the same for the past 2 days - just like BLAH in my tummy - I want to eat but I just don't feel right - but I know I need too


----------



## Ittybittyx

Just got the two lines today! Came up right away. March 24th, 2012 :D


----------



## pristock230

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Thanks Pooch, I was starting to get worried cause I don't know about the rest of u ladies but sleeping is already a problem!! When I toss and turn I feel cramps sometimes and my back killing me already!! I think I'm going to have to purchase me a body pillow right now!! Might run hubby outta bed but I have to be comfy cozy!! :)

I have been having trouble sleeping as well - I can't fall asleep but my body is so tired and then when I do fall asleep I am waking up way before the alarm!


----------



## Meerkat13

I know pooch and blessingbaby3 have had aches but anyone else?

Also ladies for how long? I found out I was pregnant the day my period was due (last Friday) and ever since I've had a dull ache... Almost constant :-( I woke up this morning and no ache but it came on again mid morning.

I've no other symptoms just the constant ache, anyone else? I'm petrified I've already lost bean.

I've no appointment with midwife yet, left a message but lady said I was very early dats and would call me back in a while for first appointment

I'm off on holiday (Cyprus) at the weekend, and I'm more stressed by the whole thing than excited.... Can anyone assure me these aches (like a heavy belly as well) are normal?

Someone say I'm normal :) 
Xx


----------



## Flaneuse

Meerkat try not to worry about the aches--I had Af like cramps for 4 days and still get them off and on. It's normal!


----------



## Meerkat13

Flaneuse said:


> Meerkat try not to worry about the aches--I had Af like cramps for 4 days and still get them off and on. It's normal!


Thanks!!!

I can't ask any friends/family etc as I'm not telling anyone till scan.

Nobody had mention period like pains/aches longterm....starting to think just me....was convinced start of m/c

You have put my mind at rest a little....since finding out I'm a total worry wart which isn't like me.....roll on m/s and sore boobs!!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Pooch- OMG!! That's me all the way!!! I use to be able to sleep in and now no matter what time I go to sleep, late or not I wake up at the crack of dawn!!!
Meerkat13- Try not to think negative!! Mine has faded but it comes back every now and again. Like pooch says as long as we don't see any blood with it we should be ok!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Its nice to read this forum and see that my symptoms are like most of yours... helps to reassure me. I've also like most of you not had many symptoms, which was starting to make me worry but it is still early days. Like most of you I've basically had frequent urianation and sore breasts... no ms except some waves of nausea once in awhile. I'm glad I found you girls!!


----------



## Meerkat13

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Pooch- OMG!! That's me all the way!!! I use to be able to sleep in and now no matter what time I go to sleep, late or not I wake up at the crack of dawn!!!
> Meerkat13- Try not to think negative!! Mine has faded but it comes back every now and again. Like pooch says as long as we don't see any blood with it we should be ok!!

Thanks ladies


----------



## firsttimer1

meerkat - stop worrying about the aches darling. They are perfectly normal. They have been my strongest symptom - and at one point, my only one! :)

ive added the newbies - welcome!! x


----------



## Flaneuse

I am already driving myself crazy with wanting to clean and re arrange some of the furniture!! Today I am steam cleaning the carpet with water/vinegar and once DH gets home I want him to help me move some bookshelves. I did this last time too! Lol.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls,

So had my first appt, which was really nothing. Discussed do's and don'ts, as well as what we think the due date is. Since I was a Clomid girl, and we only did one cycle, my gyn is wondering if this isn't really a late bfp from the LAST cycle. I had my LMP May 7th, did five days of Clomid, IUI, beta 15 days post-IUI was negative. A week later (so three weeks after IUI), had a crap period (one and a half days of brown discharge), went in for labs on CD 3, and my estrogen levels were too high. Went in again on CD5, the estrogen levels were CLIMBING, so they told me I had to take a month off, no Clomid, no IUI. So last month was the do nothing month. The only reason I took an HPT was because my period was about six days late, and I was planning on calling the MDs office to ask them WHY my cycle was still messed up.
My gyn thinks it's odd, just because with Clomid, you usually have very HEAVY periods, not nearly non-existant ones. Plus, it would explain the rising estrogen. They never repeated the beta, and I just took them at their word, and never did an HPT. Who knows? :shrug:
She is sending me for an ultrasound first thing in the AM - apparently she doesn't have a technician in office. I will know more tomorrow! She says that you will usually see the HB at a beta of 25,000. Since my beta was >3000 one week ago, it should be up in the 20k+ range. Here's hoping!! :thumbup:


----------



## em2656

NJAngelAPN said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> So had my first appt, which was really nothing. Discussed do's and don'ts, as well as what we think the due date is. Since I was a Clomid girl, and we only did one cycle, my gyn is wondering if this isn't really a late bfp from the LAST cycle. QUOTE]
> 
> How exciting!
> 
> I also had my first appointment today. Was nothing much really. Checked my blood pressure, got me to do a carbon dioxide breathalizer thingy, took my medical history and OH's, details of previous pregnancies etc. Gave me my pregnancy record book, couple of magazines and some booklets on maternity services in Sheffield.
> Have my next appointment on 8th August, at home to complete rest of my paperwork.
> 
> Also got my 2-3 on cb digi!!! Yay! Such a relief as we didnt get that progression last time.
> 
> Hope you're all having a great day xxx


----------



## pristock230

NJAngelAPN said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> So had my first appt, which was really nothing. Discussed do's and don'ts, as well as what we think the due date is. Since I was a Clomid girl, and we only did one cycle, my gyn is wondering if this isn't really a late bfp from the LAST cycle. I had my LMP May 7th, did five days of Clomid, IUI, beta 15 days post-IUI was negative. A week later (so three weeks after IUI), had a crap period (one and a half days of brown discharge), went in for labs on CD 3, and my estrogen levels were too high. Went in again on CD5, the estrogen levels were CLIMBING, so they told me I had to take a month off, no Clomid, no IUI. So last month was the do nothing month. The only reason I took an HPT was because my period was about six days late, and I was planning on calling the MDs office to ask them WHY my cycle was still messed up.
> My gyn thinks it's odd, just because with Clomid, you usually have very HEAVY periods, not nearly non-existant ones. Plus, it would explain the rising estrogen. They never repeated the beta, and I just took them at their word, and never did an HPT. Who knows? :shrug:
> She is sending me for an ultrasound first thing in the AM - apparently she doesn't have a technician in office. I will know more tomorrow! She says that you will usually see the HB at a beta of 25,000. Since my beta was >3000 one week ago, it should be up in the 20k+ range. Here's hoping!! :thumbup:


Congrats! Good Luck tomorrow


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow NJAngelAPN, I hope things go well for you tomorrow! 

Question for you all, is anyone else feeling like they can turn into the devil at the slightest thing? We got a puppy a few weeks ago and the poor thing just got the full force of my rage when she peed on the floor! I realize that it really wasnt her fault, but I just couldn't control my anger!... I kicked her outside and listened to her cry/bark for 15 minutes while I calmed down lol. It is just me?


----------



## redsox

Joannaxoxo said:


> Wow NJAngelAPN, I hope things go well for you tomorrow!
> 
> Question for you all, is anyone else feeling like they can turn into the devil at the slightest thing? We got a puppy a few weeks ago and the poor thing just got the full force of my rage when she peed on the floor! I realize that it really wasnt her fault, but I just couldn't control my anger!... I kicked her outside and listened to her cry/bark for 15 minutes while I calmed down lol. It is just me?

Joannaxoxo - THANK YOU for posting this! I felt like a raging lunatic today - the past couple of days actually. I just get ENRAGED like the Amazing Hulk. :growlmad: Thankfully I have a close friend who's only a bit ahead of me and she keeps me sane when I vent to her and she commiserates she felt the same. 

I told my husband this morning that I have to work on being nicer and more patient with the tourists! (They're everywhere where I work and are always very slow on Metro, taking up the entire sidewalk, etc. - but they're on a vacation! :)

The other thing is my head is REAL foggy - like I am missing things I don't usually overlook. This has me frustrated the most. Hoping it improves as I adjust to raging hormones. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just found out I'm pregnant today! (Due date March 22nd)

My biggest symptoms so far have been Af-type cramps, serious gassyness, and surprisingly, not being able to type without botching every other word and stumbling a lot while reading outloud. If this is the onset of "Pregnancy brain" then it looks like I'm in serious trouble! :dohh:


----------



## Karry

I am due around March 17th. I've noticed some very light cramps lately...they kind of make me worried, but I have my first scan next week. Time can't go by fast enough till i have that appointment. I have also noticed that I am always hungry...or more like I just always want to eat. Is anyone else going through this?


----------



## Ittybittyx

I just found out today at 4 weeks 4 days and I feel that way definitely! It's crazy how fast the symptoms start happening :)


----------



## blessed22

Karry said:


> I am due around March 17th. I've noticed some very light cramps lately...they kind of make me worried, but I have my first scan next week. Time can't go by fast enough till i have that appointment. I have also noticed that I am always hungry...or more like I just always want to eat. Is anyone else going through this?

Yessss Karry and we are due on the same day I always wana eat.... I neva feel full...ugh! BTW my appt is next week as well and the cramps I have had those too! Hope this makes you feel better bcus we are going thru alot of the same things my apt is next tuesday and my scan is wed. oh well sending you a big hug good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Karry

blessed22 said:


> Karry said:
> 
> 
> I am due around March 17th. I've noticed some very light cramps lately...they kind of make me worried, but I have my first scan next week. Time can't go by fast enough till i have that appointment. I have also noticed that I am always hungry...or more like I just always want to eat. Is anyone else going through this?
> 
> Yessss Karry and we are due on the same day I always wana eat.... I neva feel full...ugh! BTW my appt is next week as well and the cramps I have had those too! Hope this makes you feel better bcus we are going thru alot of the same things my apt is next tuesday and my scan is wed. oh well sending you a big hug good luck!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much...it really does bring comfort to know that others are experiencing the same things. I hope your appt and scan go well and that you'll get to see your little one this early! Good luck to you too and God Bless!


----------



## moonflowermay

Wow, so many scans and appointments! We've been trying to get an appointment with my doctor for a week and a half but due to some billing issues they keep making us wait. SO frustrating!!


----------



## shanshan

Hi everyone, = D

I just found out I am pregnant as well!! I am apparently around 4 weeks and i am due on March 25th!!

I am a little worried as i have had some losses in the past... Other than that i am excited!

Is anyone else experiencing quite bad lower back pain? Almost like cramps but worse :( I am too scared to go see a doc yet as i am so early, but i just wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing this?

Thank you in advance, 

P.S I am so happy to find a group of ladies in my position!! = D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i had my first appointment - turns out it was supposed to bde a 40 minute app but the receptionist only booked me in for 20 mins so i have to go back in august.

Got my maternity notes and tonnes of leaflets.

Got my scan referral! I have to telephone next week and book it! yay

rather embarrassingly the midwife is someone i vaguely know! ha! at least its confidential.

hope everyone is feeling well, no MS here yet but touch wood!


----------



## MsCrow

Hello
Does anyone know how the dental costs shindig goes? I have a check up next week and know treatment is free on the NHS when you're pregnant. I know I need a certificate first but does this also cover check ups?
Ta!


----------



## loolindley

Meercat, I wouldn't worry. I'm having pain in my left side every now and again. Aparently it's quite normal, and it just the uterus stretching, and getting ready for whats to come. I'm not going to worry unless I see any blood, but will mention it to my doctor when I see him. x



Joannaxoxo said:


> Question for you all, is anyone else feeling like they can turn into the devil at the slightest thing? We got a puppy a few weeks ago and the poor thing just got the full force of my rage when she peed on the floor! I realize that it really wasnt her fault, but I just couldn't control my anger!... I kicked her outside and listened to her cry/bark for 15 minutes while I calmed down lol. It is just me?

I am so grumpy/moody/angry it's driving me insane! I've just spent this morning yelling at the dogs for being noisy, and last night in bed, when my OH when to give me a cuddle, I batted him away and humphed onto my side so I wasn't facing him! I also gave him a row for making me too much tea last night (I ate it all, then felt crap because I was too full - of course that's all his fault, and not my own :haha:)I can't help it! I'm not usually such a b!tch!

Well ladies, I have lift off with sore bbs. Well, just nipples, but they are really sensitive. Huzzah! At last :D


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody,
just wanted to say that I formed a secret facebook group (for those of you that are FB addicts like me) called "In my (expecting) shoes", for quick moans and updates from the first trimester, which you couldn't post on you real FB page because nobody knows (yet).

Befriend me: Christiane Kuechler Williams and I'll add you to the group!


----------



## firsttimer1

NJAngelAPN - Good luck hun, let us know how the scan goes xxx

Joanna - its 100% not just you - ive been really crabby with my OH bless him. These hormones have a lot to answer for!! :)

Redsox / spiffynoodles- yer i have foggy ''baby brain'' head as well LOL. im repeating things ive already said, then forgetting things - then wondering why im standing in the kitchen as i KNOW i came in for SOMETHING ...lol (Ps welcome and congrats noodles!)

Karry - We are pretty much at same point and im having those cramps too. Everyone kps saying that its normal but i keep worrying that mine are different/worse because i only know what MINE feel like... so i dont know what normal is! Grrrr :) I have a private early scan on aug 1st and it cant come quick enough. 

Mscrow - cant help on the dental thing im afraid. If you give your GP office a call they may be able to give advice?

As for me.... i feel fine. Today i dont even FEEL pregnant which is a bit nervewrecking. Esp as my last pregnant ended in MC at this point :( Trying to stay positive. Ive no bleeding or anything - but i just dont FEEL pregnant. But then i guess i havent since my BFP and the HPT has shown 1-2 then 2-3 then 3+.... :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> Redsox / spiffynoodles- yer i have foggy ''baby brain'' head as well LOL. im repeating things ive already said, then forgetting things - then wondering why im standing in the kitchen as i KNOW i came in for SOMETHING ...lol (Ps welcome and congrats noodles!)

I misspelled my address 4 times in Boots yesterday! I had to write it myself in the end! I've only lived here for 5 years! :dohh:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

firsttimer1 said:


> Redsox / spiffynoodles- yer i have foggy ''baby brain'' head as well LOL. im repeating things ive already said, then forgetting things - then wondering why im standing in the kitchen as i KNOW i came in for SOMETHING ...lol (Ps welcome and congrats noodles!)

Oh yes, yesterday I walked off with someone else's trolley in Sainburys :blush: DH doesn't think I should be let out in public on my own.


I hope everyone is okay.

My 'evening sickness' is getti9ng worse and lasting longer. I am now having moments of sickness during the day, so hopefully that means everything is well.

Apart from the sickness and sore boobs I don'[t actually feel pregnant, but I don't know if I'm just not allowing myself to do so through fear something might go wrong. Roll on the next few weeks!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Redsox, Loolindley & Firsttimer1: I'm am so glad I'm not the only crazy bitchy person out there haha... I was actually scaring myself yesterday due to my anger... I was a little worried that the anger was causing stress, so I forced myself to calm down and took deep breaths.

Karry: I am also feeling that extreme hunger feeling. I am starving one second so I eat but I really don't need to eat much to feel full (like a snack will do) and if I eat too much I feel gross 

Firsttimer1: I also don't 'feel pregnant' at times which was making me nervous yesterday. I mean I get tired, get hungry, get angry... etc but not all at once, so sometimes I feel nothing and its a little scary. I guess because it is so new to some of us and we don't know what to expect... plus we know we are pregnant so early that most of the symptoms haven't set in just yet.


----------



## pooch

SeaThreePeeO said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Redsox / spiffynoodles- yer i have foggy ''baby brain'' head as well LOL. im repeating things ive already said, then forgetting things - then wondering why im standing in the kitchen as i KNOW i came in for SOMETHING ...lol (Ps welcome and congrats noodles!)
> 
> Oh yes, yesterday I walked off with someone else's trolley in Sainburys :blush: DH doesn't think I should be let out in public on my own.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is okay.
> 
> My 'evening sickness' is getti9ng worse and lasting longer. I am now having moments of sickness during the day, so hopefully that means everything is well.
> 
> Apart from the sickness and sore boobs I don'[t actually feel pregnant, but I don't know if I'm just not allowing myself to do so through fear something might go wrong. Roll on the next few weeks!Click to expand...

Sorry, but so funny about walking off with someone else's groceries...i feel like such an idiot lately i'm glad i'm not the only one who's spacing out!
i'm the same as you, sickness and sore boobs. not even really tired (not complaining!) i think as time goes on and we start to grow and then feel something in there it will sink in. i, too, am guarded...not getting overly excited. my ultrasound lady said 'i get more excited then the moms!'.


----------



## trace123

im 5weeks 5days pregnant so im due on 16 march. im going a wee alot and always feeling sick and have lots of spotty so i feel awfull. xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Pooch - It was so embarassing. There was was toodling along with this trolley, which I thought felt a bit heavy for what I had in it and then I noticed it wasn't mine. I had to take it back to where I found it and retreive my own. Thankfully no one saw me.

Trace - Do you mean spots on your face? If so I have been experiencing the same thing. My skin just looks terrible.


----------



## MarcsPinkLady

I am a sweet pea today!! Or, according to my What to Expect app, a blueberry. Not sure which to believe....but either way, I am super excited!! Does anyone else track their pregnancy with another program and it says you are a week ahead of your ticker?


----------



## NJAngelAPN

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a145/LinzeeD/7246fd94.jpg
Six weeks, and heard the heartbeat! 122bpm!


----------



## firsttimer1

NJAngel - THATS BRILLIANT! so yor 6 weeks and not 5w5d? Fab news! So glad u got to hear that tiny heart beating. Must be such a relief! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

MarcsPinkLady said:


> I am a sweet pea today!! Or, according to my What to Expect app, a blueberry. Not sure which to believe....but either way, I am super excited!! Does anyone else track their pregnancy with another program and it says you are a week ahead of your ticker?

all the apps that ask me for my cycle length as well put me at 5w4days today. IF i were to use anything that does not take into account my 36 day cylce; then i would be put at 6 weeks and whatever days (based on normal 28 day cycle). xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats NJAngelAPN.. can't wait to get my first scan!!


----------



## TTCLMD

According to the websites, I'm due March 28 so technically not mid-March, but still March and still wanted to say hi! :)


----------



## pristock230

NJAngel - Great pic! Congrats


----------



## pristock230

is anyone else drinking a lot? - I am always thirsty! I swear I have drank a gallon of water already!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Definately drinking lots! I originally thought that was why I was peeing lots, but I think its a combination of really thirsty and pregnancy making me pee.


----------



## em1021

hey! due on march 27th! no real symptoms, sleepy and out of breathe fast is all so far!!


----------



## Wishing2be

Hi guys we just found out we r having our first! We just got married and will be on our 2 month anniversary on 30 July! Crazy since we must ave conceived on honeymoon!  our due date is 23rd, went to docs today for first spot and have our first scan in a few weeks . Sooooo happy but still wanna keep it quiet until all safe xxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi everyone. I'm due the 16th of march. :) I had a miscarriage in June but ovulated again the week after and here I am. :D I got all the symptoms. :/ Nausea but no throwing up yet. Sore bbs, sleeplessness, vivid dreams, fatigue, backache, you name it I got it. :D


----------



## Diet_Coke

I'm due March 23rd. Sore boobs, thirsty and just now feeling nauseous.


----------



## cupcakex

due around march 12th and I am constantly thirsty too


----------



## lloydette

Hey all! 

Been lurking here for a bit but wanted to finally introduce myself. After 14 months of trying, I got the surprise of my life -- BFP, July 5, 2011. AND it was my birthday...can you say best present ever?!

Due March 14, 2012. YAY!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations lloydette what a great Birthday gift and welcome to Baby & Bump!


----------



## redsox

lloydette said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Been lurking here for a bit but wanted to finally introduce myself. After 14 months of trying, I got the surprise of my life -- BFP, July 5, 2011. AND it was my birthday...can you say best present ever?!
> 
> Due March 14, 2012. YAY!

YAYAY! Ladies this is one my best friends (in real life :) ) and we STUNNED each other this past weekend by showing each other EPT's with 'Pregnant' on it! After our shared struggles nothing can explain this miracle except for G*d!

So happy to be taking this journey with her along with the rest of you!!!!!


----------



## lloydette

redsox said:


> lloydette said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Been lurking here for a bit but wanted to finally introduce myself. After 14 months of trying, I got the surprise of my life -- BFP, July 5, 2011. AND it was my birthday...can you say best present ever?!
> 
> Due March 14, 2012. YAY!
> 
> YAYAY! Ladies this is one my best friends (in real life :) ) and we STUNNED each other this past weekend by showing each other EPT's with 'Pregnant' on it! After our shared struggles nothing can explain this miracle except for G*d!
> 
> So happy to be taking this journey with her along with the rest of you!!!!!Click to expand...

That was one of the best moments of my life, Redsox! I will always cherish our talks and I will never forget the look on your face when I told you! 

We've shed many tears, prayed countless times for one another and you have been such a constant encouragement to me - I am so thankful for a friend like you and I'm SUPER excited to go on the journey alongside you!


----------



## pooch

lloydette said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lloydette said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Been lurking here for a bit but wanted to finally introduce myself. After 14 months of trying, I got the surprise of my life -- BFP, July 5, 2011. AND it was my birthday...can you say best present ever?!
> 
> Due March 14, 2012. YAY!
> 
> YAYAY! Ladies this is one my best friends (in real life :) ) and we STUNNED each other this past weekend by showing each other EPT's with 'Pregnant' on it! After our shared struggles nothing can explain this miracle except for G*d!
> 
> So happy to be taking this journey with her along with the rest of you!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That was one of the best moments of my life, Redsox! I will always cherish our talks and I will never forget the look on your face when I told you!
> 
> We've shed many tears, prayed countless times for one another and you have been such a constant encouragement to me - I am so thankful for a friend like you and I'm SUPER excited to go on the journey alongside you!Click to expand...

That is so cool! congrats you two!


----------



## pooch

so my trip to walmart was NOT fun...seeing all of that food made me want to heave...and for a minute i felt like i might actually do so. sorry, feel like i need to vent and i know if i tell DH he will say 'you're the one who wanted to get pregnant and now you're complaining?' grr


----------



## victorial8

pooch said:


> so my trip to walmart was NOT fun...seeing all of that food made me want to heave...and for a minute i felt like i might actually do so. sorry, feel like i need to vent and i know if i tell DH he will say 'you're the one who wanted to get pregnant and now you're complaining?' grr

I know how your feeling. I am a bit worried about this though as I have been signed off work for 2 weeks and when I go back next week its gonna be tough coz I work in a supermarket and the sight and thought of food makes me want to be sick. This is gonna be fun!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Wishing2be said:


> Hi guys we just found out we r having our first! We just got married and will be on our 2 month anniversary on 30 July! Crazy since we must ave conceived on honeymoon!  our due date is 23rd, went to docs today for first spot and have our first scan in a few weeks . Sooooo happy but still wanna keep it quiet until all safe xxx

OURS IS A HONEYMOON BABY TOO! :dance: CONGRATS wishing2be!

redsox & lloydette - thats FAB haha. How fun! i bet you two will have heaps of fun supporting eachother over the next 9 months :hugs:

also welcome to all the newbies, your all now on our list (i hope) 

xXx


----------



## firsttimer1

Ps. I cant get enough water to drink at the moment!!!


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> Ps. I cant get enough water to drink at the moment!!!

i know! i am drinking what feels like a lot for me. Also starting having this dizzy, mini-roller coaster stomach drops - like these intense spells of queasiness.

Pooch - i know what you mean! lloydette and i talk about how desperate we were/are to be pregnant and how it's hard at some moments when you feel gross or are hurting as we BEGGED for this! :)

But despite being hot messes - never been happier! 

Also - nice thing i have noticed is that if i don't complain, my husband seems to tend to me more and inquire about how I am doing. Which I love. :)


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Ps. I cant get enough water to drink at the moment!!!
> 
> i know! i am drinking what feels like a lot for me. Also starting having this dizzy, mini-roller coaster stomach drops - like these intense spells of queasiness.Click to expand...

OMG me too - mine usually starts mid day - I get queasy and start to get a little dizzy and I am only sitting down working!


----------



## pristock230

redsox - we both have our current feeling listed as BLAH!!! hahahahaha


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Ps. I cant get enough water to drink at the moment!!!
> 
> i know! i am drinking what feels like a lot for me. Also starting having this dizzy, mini-roller coaster stomach drops - like these intense spells of queasiness.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG me too - mine usually starts mid day - I get queasy and start to get a little dizzy and I am only sitting down working!Click to expand...

Me too! I am sitting on my tuchis all day at my desk! Thing is the queasy happens either sitting or standing, but I have noticed when I get up to use the ladies room that's when the cramping starts. Thankfully it seems like the cramping has settled a bit compared to earlier this week.


----------



## redsox

Also - anyone with what feels like severe acid reflux? I have this burning in my throat!


----------



## newfielady

I have nausea at total random times. :wacko: And sometimes the strangest things makes me queasy. And the breast tenderness! Can't ride over a bump in the truck without saying "Ow, boobs" haha. DH thinks it's a bit funny because everything I do is now "Ow, boobs". *rolls eyes*


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive not had the acid thing redsox xx

ladies can any of you DESCRIBE your tummy aches/stretching pains?? Its hard to know if things are normal if you dont know what it feels LIKE...lol


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> I have nausea at total random times. :wacko: And sometimes the strangest things makes me queasy. And the breast tenderness! Can't ride over a bump in the truck without saying "Ow, boobs" haha. DH thinks it's a bit funny because everything I do is now "Ow, boobs". *rolls eyes*

Okay I am laughing too! I totally get it. 

Awesome. :)


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Hi Ladies,
Today is my birthday and I get to spend it with my hubby, my two girls, and my lil booger!!! YaaaaaY meeee!!!! :)


----------



## pristock230

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Today is my birthday and I get to spend it with my hubby, my two girls, and my lil booger!!! YaaaaaY meeee!!!! :)

Happy Birthday! :cake:


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Thanks Pristock!!!! :)


----------



## newfielady

haha. Thanks. It _is_ funny :haha:
As for the belly feelings. They are hard to describe. I think of them as a cross between mild cramps and bad gas. :dohh:

And _Happy Birthday!_


----------



## newfielady

I'm not on the list :(


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya - I'm a newbie on here! Congrats to all you other lovely mums-to-be!! 

I've got my first docs appt tomorrow (well today as it's past midnight!) and think I'm due around 17th March so makes me 6 weeks today!! 

Scared and excited...want to get to 12 weeks and start telling people. 

Been feeling so tired the last week or so. DH jokes that I come home from work, eat and then just flop!! Sore, huge boobs and feeling slightly queasy...no MS as yet though.

Take good care all xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> Ive not had the acid thing redsox xx
> 
> ladies can any of you DESCRIBE your tummy aches/stretching pains?? Its hard to know if things are normal if you dont know what it feels LIKE...lol

Hmmm... They are hard to describe. Mine feel like stretching.. They are down low and are sometimes on the side. I don't really know how to describe them.. Only like stretching..


----------



## wouldluvabub

Welcome to all the new comers!

I am feeling so much better since I stopped my vitamins ladies! I have my appointment with the OB today so I will talk to him about it all.. But just thinking about putting one more in my mouth makes me wanna hurl! Hoping that the OB give's me a scan today and I get to see little Pip! If not my GP gave me a referral for Monday so I will get to see Pip then :)


----------



## amjon

Tipsy33 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I just found out today!! So I'm there with you. I felt really hot too, flushed pink face!!
> Just started feeling really nauseous today, but not sure if that is just psychological!!:haha:
> Boobs sore the past couple of nights - i normally sleep on my front, but I just thought that was my period coming.
> I lost my last at 5 weeks, so keeping everything tightly crossed this time.
> 
> Lets keep in touch :thumbup:
> 
> H&H 9 months to us all!!!!

I have been complaining I was hot at work all week. I thought the air was just not turned down enough. Maybe that was another symptom. I should be due around April 2.


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> redsox - we both have our current feeling listed as BLAH!!! hahahahaha

hysterical! Sorry I missed this earlier. I wish there was a 'Dizzy!'


----------



## redsox

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Today is my birthday and I get to spend it with my hubby, my two girls, and my lil booger!!! YaaaaaY meeee!!!! :)

Yes! Happy Birthday and 5 weeks to the day to boot! Hope you have enough energy to celebrate! :)


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Thanks Redsox and Newfielady!!
Redsox-Happy 5th week to you to due date buddy!!! Our lil beans are still cooking!!lol


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Not to many March 22nd babies huh?


----------



## rhart

March 20th baby here! It feels like it's so far off into the future.


----------



## Flaneuse

Happy to see we have more new members! Ugh I think morning sickness is starting to kick in for me today. Just felt a bit nauseous, tired and off after lunch today, and not so great the rest of the day. Also have been drinking water with lemon all day, which seems to help. Maybe I did too much yesterday in my redecorating frenzy. But the house looks nicer and we've got the nursery space ready for a dresser, crib and chair.


----------



## Ittybittyx

Congrats everyone! :)


----------



## MsCrow

Interested to read some of you are feeing nauseous around midday. This has been happening to me for the past couple of days, at work. I've had to go out for a walk for fear of throwing up. My breasts also really ache, I woke up today wondering how they could ache even more than yesterday.


----------



## loolindley

I've decided I'm going to the doctors this morning. I wasn't going to, but I've managaed to make myself paranoid something is wrong. I've had these regular stabbing pains in my left side for about 10 days now, and yesterday I started with bad diarrhea (sorry if tmi). I was googleing it last night, and ectopic pregnancy came up. I know it's probably nothing, but I think I ened to hear that from a doctor. I called up this morning, but my regular doc isn't in, and been replaced my a locum. She is female, which is a bonus, so well see what she has to say. In at 10.20.

Oh, I braved a digi this morning, and got a 3+ though. Thats made me happy :D


----------



## Twinkie210

Going by my LMP I'm due March 18th. However I have been spotting since Wednesday night. I had blood work run yesterday, I should get the results this afternoon. I really hope I get to join the rest of you with a March baby!


----------



## littlemiss200

Hi girls,

I'm due 20th March with our first :) only symptoms at the mo are lots of cramping and needing a nap by 3pm everyday, which is not likely to happen unless I can hide under my desk lol :)

xx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

How's everyone feeling? I'm getting more and more sick - I was ill in the car on the way to work. Disgusting! 

I've got really sore boobs and I'm just soo tired. 

Is anyone else also having loads of CM and cramps? I keep being convince that AF is going to turn up but it hasn't yet! 

Xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello ladies! I had my first appointment with the OB today and he did an ultrasound and guess what..?? There was a heartbeat! It was only tiny and baby was so little he said to go back in 2 weeks to get a better picture and will give me more accurate dates then and we will have a proper chat about everything! It was so lovely to know there was a tiny heart beating! Can't wait untill it looks like a baby and not a blob :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Newfielady- its hard for me to make sure I see everyones dates because this thread moves so fast. What is ur date and I will add u to list.x

Ladies- last night I felt sick so thought MS was on way, but woke up this morning feeling fine - infact no symptoms at all. Not tired. No sore bbs
worried!!! X


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Would- I know that was so exciting!!! I'll be 6 wks and 4 days when I go for my 1st appt. Hopefully I'll get to see my lil bean's heartbeat!! Ahhh!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## newfielady

That's okay firstimer1, I understand . It's March 16th. We're hoping to have the baby on the 21st. That's my nan's and my FIL's Birthday. XD
I'm so jealous! I wanted to go for a scan right away to see the little heartbeat. But I go in 2 weeks so maybe they'll be a bit more to see then. :D


----------



## Kafalaf

Heeey! thought i'd join:) i'm due on the 11th of march 2012! i'm now 6weeks & 5 days!
Times going so sloowwwww:( and it still doesn't seem real to me:( I want to have a scan so it will become real! 2 more weeks to go until I can get in touch with a midwife! feels like forever:(


----------



## firsttimer1

adding you now! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Kafalaf said:


> Heeey! thought i'd join:) i'm due on the 11th of march 2012! i'm now 6weeks & 5 days!
> Times going so sloowwwww:( and it still doesn't seem real to me:( I want to have a scan so it will become real! 2 more weeks to go until I can get in touch with a midwife! feels like forever:(

what are ur symptoms like hun? today, ive got hardly anything! :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Just got back from my first appointment at the docs. She took down loads and loads of information, and did my bp, weight and had a prod at my tummy (just in case by some miracle I was 9 months preggo!)

Sh'e said she is refeing me for an early scan because of the tummy pains, but I don't know when that will be. I've just got to wait for the widwife to get in touch now.

Exciting!


----------



## firsttimer1

thats exciting hun - hope its not too long a wait for you ;) how is your tummy today?


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning all! 

Hope all is well with everyone - this thread is moving pretty fast! Looks like a lot of us are getting some bouts of nausea.

Everyone on the east in the US please becareful with the heat - it is crazy out there!


----------



## firsttimer1

wish we had to be careful here - its freeeezing in oxford! in JULY!!! pahhhh! 
:cold:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey girls. I am in that heat wave here in Ontario, Canada. Its going to be like 33 degrees today and with humidity it will be a lot hotter! Just trying to say in front of the fan and not do too much (but the messy house is calling me to clean it... sunday will be cooler). 

Firsttimer1: I am the same as you today, not really feeling any symptoms right now. My bbs are no longer sore. Mostly last night I was just really angry and then cried because i was so angry lol... and I pee a lot. I don't really feel anything much and like you I am nervous because I dont feel much.


----------



## pristock230

firsttimer1 said:


> wish we had to be careful here - its freeeezing in oxford! in JULY!!! pahhhh!
> :cold:

How Cold? It will be 101 here in Boston today and feel like 111!!


----------



## firsttimer1

well i was exaggerating a BIT lol :blush: but we always expect July to be a warm month as it IS meant to be our summer ... but its only 10degrees (50F i think) here with big grey clouds... and look like its about to rain :(
When the suns out its about 18degrees.... what a crap summer so far!!!

In the UK we seem to get our hot weather now during May and beg of june .... so odd!


----------



## redsox

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Not to many March 22nd babies huh?

Not so far, but I think we are really early detectors! Also I have a feeling I will end up March 24th as I ovulated on July 2nd. We'll see when I see the doc in early August. Did you have a lovely birthday?


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> wish we had to be careful here - its freeeezing in oxford! in JULY!!! pahhhh!
> :cold:
> 
> How Cold? It will be 101 here in Boston today and feel like 111!!Click to expand...

I know! In Dc we are projected for 103 with a heat index of 114!!!!
Thankfully my husband is being kind and driving me to work in the morning so I don't have to walk to the Metro and endure trains without a/c and broken escalators!! I do take the Metro home, but the walk from my office to the train is short and my husband meets me at the station at home. 

If the train doesn't have A/C I won't get on it. People were collapsing all over the place yesterday and it wasn't as hot as today!

Stay cool US heat wave ladies - we're likely in the 90's for the next week!


----------



## loolindley

You want to be in Wales firstimer. It's lush and warm. Maybe thats just my body temperature though! Taken to just randomly taking off my trousers when I get warm (around the house of course :haha:), and just parading around in my knickers and tee!

Thansk for asking, btw, not had any sharp tummy pains today :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Its warm here now - and were due sun all weekend! yay! Only UK weather can change at the flick of a switch HAHA :)


----------



## blessed22

Joannaxoxo said:


> Hey girls. I am in that heat wave here in Ontario, Canada. Its going to be like 33 degrees today and with humidity it will be a lot hotter! Just trying to say in front of the fan and not do too much (but the messy house is calling me to clean it... sunday will be cooler).
> 
> Firsttimer1: I am the same as you today, not really feeling any symptoms right now. My bbs are no longer sore. Mostly last night I was just really angry and then cried because i was so angry lol... and I pee a lot. I don't really feel anything much and like you I am nervous because I dont feel much.

Guess what ladies I have no ms either jus really tired and emtional all the time! and yes it is 104degrees today ugh so hot!


----------



## blessed22

hey ladies how are you guys feeling today?
has anyone had their frist scan yet?


----------



## amjon

I went to tour the birthing center today. The midwives weren't there, but I got a tour and my due date got changed to March 27. They don't want to see me for an official appointment until 12 weeks, so 7 more weeks to go.


----------



## Diet_Coke

I'm sitting in the back garden. Coat on, blanket around me with a mug of hot milk. The sun is shining but it's really cold in Laois, Ireland. But I'm outside so I shouldn't complain. :)
I got an appt for a scan in 2 weeks. I'll be 7 weeks at that stage. Had to fight for it though!


----------



## Flaneuse

I can't believe how crazy hot it is on the east coast! I am visiting NoVa in a couple weeks and hope the weather just goes back to its typical 88-98F and 80% humidity range. That is miserable enough! 

Out here in the desert it gets in the 100s but we generally have no humidity so it is bearable. And the temps start to drop quickly around 3-4pm.


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Redsox - I'm agreeing with you because I really don't know my true edd. I went online and did a due date calculator.... But we may still be due date buddies!! Lol!! My birthday was great!! I got my Chinese food that I have been craving for and a big strawberry cake!! I need to slow down because I'm only 5 wks and already look like I'm 5 months!! Hubby asked me the other night..."You sure it's not twins" I just laughed right in his face!! Lol


----------



## redsox

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Redsox - I'm agreeing with you because I really don't know my true edd. I went online and did a due date calculator.... But we may still be due date buddies!! Lol!! My birthday was great!! I got my Chinese food that I have been craving for and a big strawberry cake!! I need to slow down because I'm only 5 wks and already look like I'm 5 months!! Hubby asked me the other night..."You sure it's not twins" I just laughed right in his face!! Lol

You are a stitch! I am sure with this being your third you will pop pretty early huh? I've heard that with each pregnancy you show earlier. How fun!

Glad you are eating like crazy as opposed to barfing your brains out. :)


----------



## BlessingBaby3

All I crave is meats!!! And I haven't once threw up (knock on wood) are you having really bad morning sickness?


----------



## lauraclili

I've thrown up every morning for 6 days now. :( I don't mind. My bean is worth it, but I'm already fed up of all food making me feel sick and I'm super worried what this means for the next few weeks as I'm only 6 week today! 

xx


----------



## BlessingBaby3

You probably want get relief until your 2nd trimester....


----------



## Suzibabydust

Hey! I have been tryin to fall pregnant 8 months, found out 10 days ago was pregnant! Went for first scan Monday but they could only c a sac! :-( they have booked me in for another scan n Friday. Anyone see the bean and heartbeat after only seeing a sac at about 6 weeks! Totally worried! Also is anyone getting period like pains and cramping???


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Sorry that I can't help u Suzi. I haven't had my 1st appt yet but anyway... Welcome and Congrats!!!!


----------



## pooch

I am in a bad mood-dh blew up at me saying i have been acting like a bitch all week; i havent been overly enthusiastic because i feel like crap because i am PREGNANT! But its ok for him to be a jerk after a bad day at work. I eoul love for him to have morning sickness for a day, work, go grocery shopping and make dinner with a smile on his face.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Karry

Suzibabydust said:


> Hey! I have been tryin to fall pregnant 8 months, found out 10 days ago was pregnant! Went for first scan Monday but they could only c a sac! :-( they have booked me in for another scan n Friday. Anyone see the bean and heartbeat after only seeing a sac at about 6 weeks! Totally worried! Also is anyone getting period like pains and cramping???

I had light cramping that almost resembled period cramping. One night it actually kept me up for a bit, but it wasn't terrible pain or anything. I think it is good that they saw the sac. I remember having a scan at the middle of six weeks and was only able to see the tiniest little blip. I bet by the end of the week you will see your little blip! :happydance:


----------



## Suzibabydust

Is anyone getting cramps at about 6 weeks


----------



## Suzibabydust

Kerry- thanks 4 ur comment. How long did ur cramping last?? I get the cramps going down my thighs and when I lay down it goes!! Spoke to epu and they think i should keep
An eye on it as
It could turn into miscarriage x


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies,
Glad to hear all is going well for everyone. Sorry about the heatwave to those of you in the US - hope it cools off soon! 
No m/s for me yet, although I've had a couple of bouts of nausea when I encounter nasty smells, and I can definitely tell my sense of smell is enhanced already! Sore bbs too... every step down the stairs or bounce in the car makes them ache. A few cramps here and there, although they've gotten milder - no more sharp ones like I had at 4 weeks. Lots of gas though - anyone else had major increase in gas?


----------



## struth

I with you crowned! Gas and painful stair runs!!!! Lol! Your post made me smile - I have to hold them when coming down the stairs so that they hurt less!!

I'm still not getting ms but like you I have nausea when I smell horrible things. And my sense of smell is definitely stronger - that was one of the first things I noticed (I was scrubbing our toilet at 11pm one night as I suddenly thought it smelt - the OH thought I'd gone mad!).


----------



## newfielady

Still no morning sickness for me :) But my mother never had any with the 3 of us so maybe I'll get lucky :) Boobs still hurt. I think it's the worse when I first take off my bra :( Anyone else have (for lack of a better way to say it) always hard nipples? haha:) I splet good the past 2 nights but had wicked nightmares last night. I had to get up at 7, couldn't go back to sleep. :(


----------



## Diet_Coke

Yep to the gas and the hard/sensitive nips. Was the same on other pregnancies too.


----------



## G3M

Hi everyone- I am new to this forum! Me and my partner found out we was expecting on Tuesday after only one cycle of TTC- thought it would take longer than that after the horror stories I have heard about TTC after being on Cerrazette!! Going for our first Doctors appt on Wednesday and then going to tell the parents- I am worried as to how they will take it even though I am sure they will be over the moon!! Due calculate says the 23rd March so can't wait to have a Spring baby!! Xx


----------



## addy1

Suzibabydust said:


> Is anyone getting cramps at about 6 weeks

I've been having cramping since I found out I was pregnant! Seemed to be my only symptom for a few weeks!


----------



## loolindley

Suzibabydust said:


> Hey! I have been tryin to fall pregnant 8 months, found out 10 days ago was pregnant! Went for first scan Monday but they could only c a sac! :-( they have booked me in for another scan n Friday. Anyone see the bean and heartbeat after only seeing a sac at about 6 weeks! Totally worried! Also is anyone getting period like pains and cramping???

I'm getting those pains too Suzi. They're really freaking me out now, so I am keeping my fingers crossed for both of us. xxxxxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

redsox said:


> BlessingBaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Not to many March 22nd babies huh?
> 
> Not so far, but I think we are really early detectors! Also I have a feeling I will end up March 24th as I ovulated on July 2nd. We'll see when I see the doc in early August. Did you have a lovely birthday?Click to expand...

I'm also due March 22nd (according the online due date calculators) so at least for now, it looks like the three of us will be due date buddies. :laugh2:

Suzibabydust, I've had plenty of AF cramps. I get them almost everyday, but not as severe as actual AF cramps. The funny thing is, I would have been totally worried about it, but after reading so many posts on this site, I realized that it's just another fun perk of pregnancy. :flower:

I've been going CRAZY these past few days since my bfp because my husband still doesn't know!!! He's been out of town, and I couldn't bring myself to tell him over the phone. He get's back tonight, though, so I'm going to put a positive test in a box and give it to him as an early birthday present (since his b-day is next Wednesday).


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Spiffynoodles said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlessingBaby3 said:
> 
> 
> Not to many March 22nd babies huh?
> 
> Not so far, but I think we are really early detectors! Also I have a feeling I will end up March 24th as I ovulated on July 2nd. We'll see when I see the doc in early August. Did you have a lovely birthday?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also due March 22nd (according the online due date calculators) so at least for now, it looks like the three of us will be due date buddies. :laugh2:
> 
> Suzibabydust, I've had plenty of AF cramps. I get them almost everyday, but not as severe as actual AF cramps. The funny thing is, I would have been totally worried about it, but after reading so many posts on this site, I realized that it's just another fun perk of pregnancy. :flower:
> 
> I've been going CRAZY these past few days since my bfp because my husband still doesn't know!!! He's been out of town, and I couldn't bring myself to tell him over the phone. He get's back tonight, though, so I'm going to put a positive test in a box and give it to him as an early birthday present (since his b-day is next Wednesday).Click to expand...

What a cute idea! I'm been waiting to tell my mom and sister who've been away on vacation but get back today. Can't wait to tell them about it!


----------



## natalie h

Hello everyone.

Hope I am posting in the right place, i'm new to this.

I got my BFP on Sunday of last week. However, I have PCOS so it is more difficult for me to work out my due date. Went to the GP on Thursday and she seems to think I am approx 5 weeks. My last period was 31st May, but I did a pregnancy test on 12th July which was negative. so...I am guessing mid march? :dance:

I hope you are all feeling ok. My symptoms are : tiredness, sore breasts, peeing more and i'm also very clumsy :haha:

I'm so excited, but also very scared. I just hope everything goes ok.

Nice to meet you all and good luck xxx


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Spiffy - Yaay join the club!! Lol!! So excited and ready to meet my lil spring bean!!


----------



## matti1tb

Hello ladies! I am 6 weeks and 2 days :) I am due March 18 My fiancee and I are so very excited, but I can't help but be a bit scared as well. I am 20 & this is my first pregnancy. I had a dream last night I was watching my little bundle of joy in the crib and it was a girl then when I picked her up and was snuggling w her in between my fiancee and I it was a boy! I wonder what it will be! Do any of you have any hunches on what you might be expecting? Xox


----------



## Spiffynoodles

In previous months I've had dreams about babies. One of them was like yours, where the baby was a girl, and then turned into a boy later in the dream. But now that I'm actually pregnant, I've only had a few dreams about being pregnant, but none of them have actually featured my little bean yet.


----------



## Siuan

Hello ladies, may I join you? I got my bfp yesterday (after just one month NTNPing!!) and although I'm a little confused by my longer than average cycle, online calculators put my EDD at 25th March 2012 :)


----------



## sarahchick

HI all

I'd like to join too! Got a BFP on monday which showed 3+ weeks so a bit confused as to how far along I am. I guess around 6 -7 weeks. Am very excited/shocked/anxious all rolled into one. Going to ring the docs on Mon to find out what i need to do next as i'm completely clueless! lol. Looking forward to getting to know you all. xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome Siuan and Sarahchick! Congrats on your bfps! :flower:


----------



## Suzibabydust

loolindley said:


> Suzibabydust said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I have been tryin to fall pregnant 8 months, found out 10 days ago was pregnant! Went for first scan Monday but they could only c a sac! :-( they have booked me in for another scan n Friday. Anyone see the bean and heartbeat after only seeing a sac at about 6 weeks! Totally worried! Also is anyone getting period like pains and cramping???
> 
> I'm getting those pains too Suzi. They're really freaking me out now, so I am keeping my fingers crossed for both of us. xxxxxxClick to expand...



It's freaking me out more lol! Keep goin toilet and buying more sticks!! Got another scan Thursday as they couldn't detect baby or heart beat at 6 weeks :-( hope it will be ok !!! Baby dust to u xxx


----------



## loolindley

Suzibabydust said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzibabydust said:
> 
> 
> freaking me out more lol! Keep goin toilet and buying more sticks!! Got another scan Thursday as they couldn't detect baby or heart beat at 6 weeks :-( hope it will be ok !!! Baby dust to u xxx
> 
> I was going to go to hospital tomorrow and be a bit of a drama queen, but there is not much point if they can't detect anything at 6 weeks. I'm only 6+1 now. Don't bother with sticks, you will still have the hgc in you to give a positive (although I do realise they make you feel better). My stomach is killing me. I have spent most of today crying, I am so worried. Keeping everything crossed for us both. xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Ladies, I just had to refrain from knocking my husband out!! Lol I asked him did he think I should have a epidural this time (I didn't have one with my girls...I had them natural) and his response was.. "You didn't have it last time...all you gotta do is push...how hard could it be!!!!"All I could do was just look at him with my mouth wide open cause I didn't know what to say...Some men have no idea what's going on!! I started to be the next episode of snapped!! LOL :haha:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

struth said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> I haven't started any yet :( Just trying to eat healthily and am taking folic acid which I have been on since TTC - I can't afford to buy any until DH gets paid on the 29th cos Pregnacare round here are a tenner!!! :O
> 
> Try Tesco - I picked up some the other day. £4.50 a pack of 30 plus they are doing buy 2 get one free so you get 3 packs (90 tablets) for £9. Make sure you get the pregnacare original - they are much cheaper than the conception ones. I've been taking the conception ones for the last 6 months and they are so expensive compared to the original ones.Click to expand...

Thanks very much - haven't been around for a couple of days so sorry for the delay in my reply. I managed to get some from the chemist round the corner from my Dr's on a Buy One Get one Half price. I got the Original Pregnacare for £4.69 and another for 1/2 price.

me luuurrrve a bargain xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Ladies, I just had to refrain from knocking my husband out!! Lol I asked him did he think I should have a epidural this time (I didn't have one with my girls...I had them natural) and his response was.. "You didn't have it last time...all you gotta do is push...how hard could it be!!!!"All I could do was just look at him with my mouth wide open cause I didn't know what to say...Some men have no idea what's going on!! I started to be the next episode of snapped!! LOL :haha:

Oh my goodness! 

I'm surprised you didn't bop him one, lol!!

Well ladies I had my first dr's appointment on Friday morning and she was really good and thorough with me which I was grateful after having suffered a miscarriage. She didn't feel my abdomen though?? Which I had last time I was pregnant?

She also calculated my Due Date which was 2 days after what I'd thought but she put me at 5+. Confused.com!! My first day of LMP was June 20th 2011 - which to my reckoning makes me 4 weeks and 6 days? 5 tomorrow? She had one of those wheel things which she counted it on and I think she'd maybe skipped a week cos surely if I was 5+ now my period would have staretd a week earlier? Plus she also had my Due Date around the same time and surely that would have been brought forward a week if I was a week further along?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Welcome to all you new ladies and congratulations on your BFP's :thumbup:

Happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Woochild

Hi Guys,
Reading all U're posts trying to re-assure myself that all these pains are normal & nothing to worry about?! Got my BFP on Mon, a clear blue saying 2-3wks. Since then had virtually constant AF type cramps & generally feel rough. I'm 37 & this is my 1st time (being TTC for 12mnths) so all advice will be appreciated!


----------



## firsttimer1

Congrats and welcome to all the newbies, I will add u all to the list tomo morn :) yay! 

Cramps - I've had cramps through week 4 & 5 and this seems normal as long as no blood. So try not to worry xxx

Luv my bichon - I wouldn't be too concerned about dates at mo. Until 12 weeks ish the due date estimations are never clear :) quite often women are put forward - and then put bk to original date at 12 week scan lol. X

as for me - I'm now a pea! That rhymed :) 6 weeks finally. I have a scan a week tomorrow when I'm 7 weeks. Really wanted to wake up today to MS... But no. :( Just excess gas lol!!! Sorry tmi. And left boob is finally getting tender. Right is fine tho. Weird!!


----------



## firsttimer1

PS for poster above- I've felt rough with a cold and general worn out since week 3. Week 6 now and runny nose still going. Sucks! Definately not glowing!


----------



## looley

Hi all, hope everyone is well.

The last few nights I haven't slept at all because of this cramping.
It's so so so uncomfortable. It doesn't really 'hurt' as such I suppose it does a bit but it's more of an achey, crampy, stretchy and sore feeling. My whole abdomen feels like it's on a rack being stretched. It's horrid! I'm whinging to my hubby so much I don't know how the hell I am gonna cope with childbirth. I'm trying not to think about it and keep busy but I just want to lie in bed with a pillow against my belly. This this how you would all described the feelings your getting? Hope it doen't last too long. XXX Looley XX


----------



## victorial8

[/QUOTE]She also calculated my Due Date which was 2 days after what I'd thought but she put me at 5+. Confused.com!! My first day of LMP was June 20th 2011 - which to my reckoning makes me 4 weeks and 6 days? 5 tomorrow? She had one of those wheel things which she counted it on and I think she'd maybe skipped a week cos surely if I was 5+ now my period would have staretd a week earlier? Plus she also had my Due Date around the same time and surely that would have been brought forward a week if I was a week further along?[/QUOTE]

hey Hun, like others said, don't worry too much about dates as they are likely to change at your 12 week scan. Also, did the doctor take into account that it is a leap year next year? That would take a day off your due date according to that wheel they use, my midwife made this mistake at first x


----------



## Woochild

looley said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> The last few nights I haven't slept at all because of this cramping.
> It's so so so uncomfortable. It doesn't really 'hurt' as such I suppose it does a bit but it's more of an achey, crampy, stretchy and sore feeling. My whole abdomen feels like it's on a rack being stretched. It's horrid! I'm whinging to my hubby so much I don't know how the hell I am gonna cope with childbirth. I'm trying not to think about it and keep busy but I just want to lie in bed with a pillow against my belly. This this how you would all described the feelings your getting? Hope it doen't last too long. XXX Looley XX

That's Exactly how I'm feeling, relived I'm not alone!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> Luv my bichon - I wouldn't be too concerned about dates at mo. Until 12 weeks ish the due date estimations are never clear :) quite often women are put forward - and then put bk to original date at 12 week scan lol. X

Thanks :D

I'm following the progress and development as if I am not yet 5 weeks. 

Looking forward to my first scan and then I know everything is ok - just so nervous after last time but not allowing myself to stress over it. Not good for me or our little one.

I've got my first midwife appointment on 4th Aug too...apparently they're doing them earlier now between 6-8 weeks unlike last time I was pregnant and they didn't want to know until I was 12 weeks - only I didnt get that far and if you ask me that's ridiculous anyway because the first trimester is the most important time!! GRRR - rant over, lol!!

Have switched over to decaff Yorkshire tea but I am still having a big mug of normal tea for my first cup.

Have found that Becks Blue Alcohol Free Beer really does taste like the real thing and at the minute Sainsbury's are doing 6 bottles for £3.49!! Bargain.
It feels dead weird though cos you know you're drinking beer but you're not getting any of the funny feeling - great last night when I decided at gone 9pm I needed chocolate and drove to the local Co-Op lol!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Woochild said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> The last few nights I haven't slept at all because of this cramping.
> It's so so so uncomfortable. It doesn't really 'hurt' as such I suppose it does a bit but it's more of an achey, crampy, stretchy and sore feeling. My whole abdomen feels like it's on a rack being stretched. It's horrid! I'm whinging to my hubby so much I don't know how the hell I am gonna cope with childbirth. I'm trying not to think about it and keep busy but I just want to lie in bed with a pillow against my belly. This this how you would all described the feelings your getting? Hope it doen't last too long. XXX Looley XX
> 
> That's Exactly how I'm feeling, relived I'm not alone!Click to expand...


I feel the same way too and am also glad it seems to be a normal symptom. I've had tightness and soreness since last Saturday (then 3+5 now 4+6)


----------



## newfielady

I had slight cramping and stretching but only off and on for a couple of days back in week 4. It wasn't constant and it wasn't intense. It was a little uncomfortable but it didn't last long enough to bother me. I have another dr's appointment on the 28th and I get to go for an u/s at 8 weeks. :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I finally got to tell my mom and sister about the baby since they just got back from holiday. They were excited but my mom said something that I just cant get out of my head. She said 'I don't want to burst your bubble but why are you telling so many people already?' I realize that things can happen and I do regret telling people at work but I was just so happy and excited when I first found out. Now I'm nervous and scared and I'm trying not to let it get to me but I just want my first dr. appointment to come soon so I can check on things... first appointment will be Aug 3rd and I'll be 6 weeks along by then.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Joannaxoxo said:


> So I finally got to tell my mom and sister about the baby since they just got back from holiday. They were excited but my mom said something that I just cant get out of my head. She said 'I don't want to burst your bubble but why are you telling so many people already?' I realize that things can happen and I do regret telling people at work but I was just so happy and excited when I first found out. Now I'm nervous and scared and I'm trying not to let it get to me but I just want my first dr. appointment to come soon so I can check on things... first appointment will be Aug 3rd and I'll be 6 weeks along by then.

Don't worry too much - I can see where your Mum is coming from but to be honest it's a totally personal experience and you should do what YOU feel comfortable with and if that's telling everyone then go and shout it from the rooftops!

The last time I was pg I told everyone and when I lost it I was glad I had because people understood what was up with me and why I was so down.

I am being quieter about it this time BUT! that's only because that is what I am comfortable with doing and I feel more prepared this pregnancy for what could happen (although I don't think you can ever fully prepare but you know what I mean)

Don't worry hun and enjoy it :D


----------



## newfielady

Ouch, that's kinda a mean thing to say to you. Of course you're excited so you wanted to tell your mom and sister. Like LUV said, if you want to tell everyone then do so. I told our close family and friends. And of course, my boss so she would know why I wasn't lugging around the heavy stuff anymore.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks girls... I guess I know where my mom is coming from, she herself had a miscarriage on her first pregnancy and I guess is just looking out for me. I think she will adjust more to the idea once we go to our first doctors appointment in a week or so. 

I've decided not to tell anyone else (Dh's family don't live in our town)... I think I might try and hold off until 10 or 12 weeks to tell the rest of our family (grandparents, cousins, etc). So I guess its probably good that just people we are with everyday know so they understand why I am acting/feeling the way I do, its better than having to pretend I feel normal, which is why I'm glad people at work know.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

We told my hubbys parents today and although they were pleased and excited they kept going on about my sister-in-laws miscarriage which i thought was a bit insensitive. I think a positive attitude is what is required!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Mrs Cupcake said:


> We told my hubbys parents today and although they were pleased and excited they kept going on about my sister-in-laws miscarriage which i thought was a bit insensitive. I think a positive attitude is what is required!

:dohh: There aren't words...!?!

Enjoy it, it's a totally different pregnancy.


----------



## ktswissdom

hello ladies,
i am new here and hope to share the journey with you all! 
I got my first BFP on July 15 with a FRER like test. got another on the 21st clearblue digi which said 2-3 weeks. I am 37 and this is my first pregnancy. I am hypothyroid but take meds and we got pregnant on our first try so i am trying to think that is a good sign, since being hypo can make it harder to conceive. but i am still nervous. My husband told everyone already, he is so excited. 
I think my due date is the 26th, but i haven't been to the doctor yet (she only wanted to see me 2nd week of Aug) and i have been having cramping, metal mouth (mostly constant but especially after eating), sleep disturbances (waking up to pee and then not being able to sleep again) and sore sore breasts! the cramping worries me a bit but there is no blood so i should really just relax, right?
So happy to have found you all, and hoping it all goes well for everyone! 
i was just on vacation with my family and my brother suspected since i wasn't drinking and then it turned out he and his wife are newly expecting too! but they live 9 time zones away so we won't be comparing notes that easily.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi ktswissdom! Congratukations on your BFP.

I echo every one of your symptoms and my boobs are so so sore they hurt if I go up and down stairs too fast. They are so hard aswell!! My hubby says they feel like one of those stress ball things, lol! Thanks hubby. 

They feel massive to me and definitely look bigger too.

I'm always waking up for a wee wee too. The metal mouth seems to be not such an issue for me now though thankfully although the roof of my mouth is a bit sore like if you suck too many maltesers.

H&H 9 months xx


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi all :thumbup:

Just had my first mid-wife appt today!! She 'booked' me in - asked lots of questions and filled in loads of forms! It made it all seem more real and if I'm honest I'm a little more nervous and just cannot wait for the first scan which will be between 10-14 weeks (please be 10 weeks!!). 

I'm 6 weeks 2 days (ish) and am feeling ok at the mo. Tired and a little nauseous with sore boobs, but I can live with that!! 

Hope you're all feeling good!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Nicnak282 said:


> Hi all :thumbup:
> 
> Just had my first mid-wife appt today!! She 'booked' me in - asked lots of questions and filled in loads of forms! It made it all seem more real and if I'm honest I'm a little more nervous and just cannot wait for the first scan which will be between 10-14 weeks (please be 10 weeks!!).
> 
> I'm 6 weeks 2 days (ish) and am feeling ok at the mo. Tired and a little nauseous with sore boobs, but I can live with that!!
> 
> Hope you're all feeling good!! :happydance:
> 
> xxx

Hiya, how long were you in there? I've got mine on Aug 4th and they've told me to expect an hour but a friend of mine who is going to exactly the same place and saw the same midwife said it only took 20minutes?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mrs Cupcake said:


> We told my hubbys parents today and although they were pleased and excited they kept going on about my sister-in-laws miscarriage which i thought was a bit insensitive. I think a positive attitude is what is required!

Yes a positive attitude is what we all need! I am going to try and be less worried and more excited!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

So confused right about now! All this time the due date calculator said my edd was march 22 but I just did it again on what to expect and it said march 23 and that I'm 6 wks instead of 5! I'm just going to wait until the doctor tells me cause I'm so confused!


----------



## Flaneuse

I have a mad craving for baseball stadium food! Either a crazy crab sandwich or a skyline chili dog, or a chili dog from ben's chili bowl. And I rarely eat these things lol


----------



## Jaanu

Hi ladies... How you all doing??

I just hoped in to say Hi n ask for a doubt, For past 2 or 3 days am not able to sleep at all... Like insomnia... My body is extremely tired but mentally am so restless.. There is nothing to stress about for me as of now.. but still I cudnt sleep thinking something... 

Do any of u face this ???


----------



## newfielady

Jaanu said:


> Hi ladies... How you all doing??
> 
> I just hoped in to say Hi n ask for a doubt, For past 2 or 3 days am not able to sleep at all... Like insomnia... My body is extremely tired but mentally am so restless.. There is nothing to stress about for me as of now.. but still I cudnt sleep thinking something...
> 
> Do any of u face this ???

Oh yes. I'm awful. I could nap all day but soon as I get to bed I stare at the tiles for 2 or 3 hours. When I do sleep I have super vivid dreams.


----------



## crowned

Jaanu said:
 

> Hi ladies... How you all doing??
> 
> I just hoped in to say Hi n ask for a doubt, For past 2 or 3 days am not able to sleep at all... Like insomnia... My body is extremely tired but mentally am so restless.. There is nothing to stress about for me as of now.. but still I cudnt sleep thinking something...
> 
> Do any of u face this ???

Definitely have this! I can nap for several hours in the afternoons, but I wake up to pee around 2:30 or 3:00 am, and then can't sleep for several hours at a time. It's so frustrating, because I'm so tired! Don't worry though - lots of people experience it, and it's a typical sign of pregnancy. Just try to make up for the lack of sleep with naps if you can!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Well ladies I am finally starting to feel a bit better. Told my boss I was preg so she knows why I am feeling so horrible all the time! Can't wait till all this feeling sick and tired let's up!! Bring on 12 weeks!!!


----------



## alette

I just found out last Sunday that we're expecting :D The online calculators give me a due date of March 25. I'm glad to see so many others expecting around the same time! It -was- beginning to feel like everyone else was much farther along.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning All,

Monday morning again - doesn't it come round fast?

How are we all feeling? 

I'm ok, apart from my boobs but little concerned as last week my lower abdomen felt really hard (above where the triangle is) and this week it's softer - does the cervix move upwards during pregnancy?


----------



## loolindley

What a weekend!! The cramping in my tummy is so bad, but I'm starting to wonder if it is just really bad wind thats causing pressure. I'm not spotting or anything, my
boobs (well nipples) are still killing, and mood still definitely yells PREGNANT, but this cramping is quite painful. I've just spoken to my local early pregnancy unit, but they didn't really want to know and told me to go to the docs (which I did last Friday). Humph. I'm just feeling tired and grumpy after another sleepless night!

This is not what I expected so far from pregnancy. I wanted to be serene and glowing, not grumpy, tired and windy :(


----------



## MrsHelenH

Morning ladies!

I am feeling so sick this morning which I should be grateful for I suppose as yesterday I felt fine and was pondering to myself that maybe I wasn't pregnant anymore!

Can't say I have noticed being tired as I always seem tired anyway! I have noticed though that my usual walk home from work takes a lot longer and I feel more out of breath walking up our hill.

Seems like ages to go till the first scan and I want to tell everyone but my hubbie wants it to stay between us now.

I do have the "Pregnancy smiles" app on my iphone though which is brilliant - maybe thats just because it always says "Morning Helen" when I open it!


----------



## Nicnak282

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :thumbup:
> 
> Just had my first mid-wife appt today!! She 'booked' me in - asked lots of questions and filled in loads of forms! It made it all seem more real and if I'm honest I'm a little more nervous and just cannot wait for the first scan which will be between 10-14 weeks (please be 10 weeks!!).
> 
> I'm 6 weeks 2 days (ish) and am feeling ok at the mo. Tired and a little nauseous with sore boobs, but I can live with that!!
> 
> Hope you're all feeling good!! :happydance:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hiya, how long were you in there? I've got mine on Aug 4th and they've told me to expect an hour but a friend of mine who is going to exactly the same place and saw the same midwife said it only took 20minutes?Click to expand...


Hiya! :thumbup:

I suppose she was with me around 30-40 mins - she came to my house (which did surprise me but it made it less formal as she watched the cricket with the hubby!). She left lots of booklets & info but it was really just an information gathering/ sharing meeting and she weighed me etc. 

Just want the first scan now!! Good luck with your first appt xx


----------



## firsttimer1

GOOD MORNING ALL!

Hope your all well :) Ive updated the list with all the newbies :dance:

Last night in bed i finally had sore boobs and also was real hot; however woke up this morning and my boobs are fine. GAHHHHHHH wish it was one or the other!!!

Ive not been sick but i keep getting small bouts of 'nausea' im not sure however as to whether this is real or psychological. also, im eating ALLLLLLLLL the time (literally cant stop) so it could be due to this. As i keep saying - i really want MS to give me confidence that this time its going well :( BOOOOOO - was really hoping i wud get it dead on 6 weeks lol.


----------



## loolindley

Ok, my doctor just called. This could explain my nuts stomach pains...I have food poisoning (Compilabacta sp?). He said he is not worried about the baby (WELL I AM!!!), but he doesn't want me to have anti biotics unless it persists. Marvellous!


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> Ok, my doctor just called. This could explain my nuts stomach pains...I have food poisoning (Compilabacta sp?). He said he is not worried about the baby (WELL I AM!!!), but he doesn't want me to have anti biotics unless it persists. Marvellous!

Hi Hun, I deliver food hygiene training as part of my job - and i think what youve got is Campylobacter jejuni. Its actualy the most common food poisoning in the UK at the mo. Its associated with animals - esp pultry. Have you had funny tasting chicken or anything recently?? 

have your symptoms stopped now? if not antibiotics are normally given but not sure about when ur pregnant.


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Ok, my doctor just called. This could explain my nuts stomach pains...I have food poisoning (Compilabacta sp?). He said he is not worried about the baby (WELL I AM!!!), but he doesn't want me to have anti biotics unless it persists. Marvellous!
> 
> Hi Hun, I deliver food hygiene training as part of my job - and i think what youve got is Campylobacter jejuni. Its actualy the most common food poisoning in the UK at the mo. Its associated with animals - esp pultry. Have you had funny tasting chicken or anything recently??
> 
> have your symptoms stopped now? if not antibiotics are normally given but not sure about when ur pregnant.Click to expand...

I've just read on the internet that it can cause miscarriage. I've got myself into a right state, and am just waiting for the doc to call back. My pains have been unbareable all weekend, and I am so worried


----------



## newfielady

Thinking of you loolindley. You think if it could cause m/c the dr would have been more concerned. And I do know the drs try to avoid anti biotics when you're pregnant.


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Ok, my doctor just called. This could explain my nuts stomach pains...I have food poisoning (Compilabacta sp?). He said he is not worried about the baby (WELL I AM!!!), but he doesn't want me to have anti biotics unless it persists. Marvellous!
> 
> Hi Hun, I deliver food hygiene training as part of my job - and i think what youve got is Campylobacter jejuni. Its actualy the most common food poisoning in the UK at the mo. Its associated with animals - esp pultry. Have you had funny tasting chicken or anything recently??
> 
> have your symptoms stopped now? if not antibiotics are normally given but not sure about when ur pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> I've just read on the internet that it can cause miscarriage. I've got myself into a right state, and am just waiting for the doc to call back. My pains have been unbareable all weekend, and I am so worriedClick to expand...

Hun what symptoms have you got? Just diahorea or are you being sick as well? How long have you had the pains? Longer than 24 hours?

If you look up ANY food poisoning, infection or bug (other than a cold) they all say 'can cause miscarriage' because they have to say that. It is also possible that your baby is totally 100% unaffected. 

Would getting a private scan perhaps calm your nerves?


----------



## loolindley

Hi hun. I've had to diarrhea since Thurs, and incredibly bad tummy cramps since then. The doctor has just called me again, and he has spoken to the gynecologyst who is really not worried about the baby, however they have booked me in for an early pregnancy scan in the morning at 9.15. He told me to take 2 paracetamol, and to lie down, and if the pains get worse tonight, then to go to casualty.

Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies. Feel like I need a hug from my mum, but we've not told anyone yet. x


----------



## Nicnak282

loolindley said:


> Hi hun. I've had to diarrhea since Thurs, and incredibly bad tummy cramps since then. The doctor has just called me again, and he has spoken to the gynecologyst who is really not worried about the baby, however they have booked me in for an early pregnancy scan in the morning at 9.15. He told me to take 2 paracetamol, and to lie down, and if the pains get worse tonight, then to go to casualty.
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies. Feel like I need a hug from my mum, but we've not told anyone yet. x


Fingers well and truly crossed for you honey!!:hugs:

Take good care xxx


----------



## Baldockbaby7

Im due march 21 2012 with baby.number 7


----------



## firsttimer1

Well its great your going to have an early scan to ease your worries hun. And remember a doctor is more likely to tell you worse case scenerio - so the fact they are saying baby is most likly fine is GREAT. enjoy your scan tomorrow - its going to go great :) YOU GET TO SEE YOUR BABY! :dance: BRILLIANT!

Baldockbaby7 - welcome to our little thread! :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good luck Loolindley, I'll keep my fingers crossed that things work out for you too. 

I see that you said you haven't told anyone yet. Perhaps you could tell you mom and about the problems, maybe just talking to someone else will help you or she can just be there for you. I know if this was me, my mom would want to know so she can help anyway possible. Just a suggestion it is completely up to you hun. :hugs:


----------



## ktswissdom

happy Monday to you all... 
ok, the bloating has come on with a vengeance, and the back pain to go with... :( i would trade this for the metal mouth and constant peeing no problem! 
hope this goes away...


----------



## Baldockbaby7

Thanks firttimer1 & loolindley sorry to hear about this


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I haven't hit morning sickness yet, but do feel a bit nauseous if I am hungry. Is anyone else noticing that they have gone off most unhealthy foods (chocolate, cookies, ice cream etc) and are really only hungry/craving healthy foods (fruits, veggies, crackers) etc? Not that I am complaining, I'd much rather be eating healthy but just wondering if anyone else is getting this or does this mean ms will hit me soon?


----------



## newfielady

I am the complete opposite Joannaxoxo. I normally eat all my meals and they aren't _too_ unhealthy. Now I can't stand the thought of breakfast unless it's cookies. And the faster and the greaser the better. :) Hopefully I can get back on track soon. :wacko:


----------



## G3M

Hi everyone- I have my first Doctors appointment on Wednesday- just seeing what has happened at everyone's first appt?! also I'm getting no symptoms at all- only more tired!! Is anyone the same?! I'm due 23rd March- please add me to your list . It's my first so need as much advice as possible  x


----------



## pristock230

Hi All - I hope all is well with everyone! Is anyone else soooo moody! OMG I wanna rip everyones head off in 2.3 seconds! lol


----------



## Equess

Hey just wanted to join in here :)


----------



## Woochild

Saw my GP today & she said cos I'm a complicated case (Hyperthyroidism, Gastric Band & Obesity) she's refering my asap, so have first anti-natal on Mon!
Scared cos I know I'm high risk for MC but thinking +ive.

Not sure now if I should tell work?
Part of me wants to as struggling to hide feeling rough & part of me doesn't as my collegue is leaving so I'm in running for promotion. Know they can't be prejudice (especially as I work in HR) but U never can tell?!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes the moodiness is me for sure. Mostly I just get really frustrated fast and it can escalate into full anger in no time at all.... then once I calm down I tend to cry lol.


----------



## loolindley

Joannaxoxo said:


> Yes the moodiness is me for sure. Mostly I just get really frustrated fast and it can escalate into full anger in no time at all.... then once I calm down I tend to cry lol.

Me too!!! I either want to rip someones head off, or cry into their shoulder!! I'm an emotional wreck!!!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Hi ladies,
I also have been very moody.. Poor husband catches it a lot especially if he doesn't bring me the food I want when I want it!!! Speaking of hubby... He's starting to have lil cravings 2!! Lol!! He has been craving apple juice like crazy! To funny!! Anybody elses husbands craving for certain stuff?


----------



## loolindley

My OH says things like "does the baby want a biscuit?" When what he means is "I wan't a biscuit, but need a good excuse".
Got to admire his creativity!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies am due on the 14th of march :D no symptops realy just hugly bloated!!1 look about 6 months preg!


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG i am soooooooooooooooooo hormonal at the mo LOL. Those in the UK - everytime i see that Martine Mcutcheon advert where she keeps saying 'T.L.C' whilst puffing out her cheekbones, i just want to rip something up LOL!!!!

AS for my diet atm - omg, all im eating is rubbish :( trying hard to change tho :(


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Lol!! Awww.. That's so cute loolindley!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies! This thread is moving so fast!

I have a question for you all: Is anyone else spotting after sex? I know that in most cases it's pretty normal, but how much is normal? And how often? Jeez, this stuff is nerve-wracking!


----------



## pooch

Awesome day today as ms only lasted until noon!! I wouls be so grateful if it kept up this way i feel so fat and need to cut back with the eating.


----------



## pooch

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I also have been very moody.. Poor husband catches it a lot especially if he doesn't bring me the food I want when I want it!!! Speaking of hubby... He's starting to have lil cravings 2!! Lol!! He has been craving apple juice like crazy! To funny!! Anybody elses husbands craving for certain stuff?

Mine has been eating a lot of sweets!!


----------



## newfielady

Spiffynoodles said:


> Hey ladies! This thread is moving so fast!
> 
> I have a question for you all: Is anyone else spotting after sex? I know that in most cases it's pretty normal, but how much is normal? And how often? Jeez, this stuff is nerve-wracking!

This tread is flying by lol.
I have noticed spotting after sex. :blush: But _I_ notice it's only there at first and then after when I use the bathroom again it's just a bit of brown blood/discharge than that's it. It's _very_ nerve wrecking :wacko:

I should add, one time I made dh "not go too deep" :blush: and I didn't spot at all!


----------



## moonflowermay

Wow, I can hardly keep up with this fast-moving thread!

I had an appointment last week at 5w2d and they actually did a scan. They could only see a sac and a little circle (yolk sac). Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## crowned

Yep, moonflowermay, I had the same thing. They said they'll do another scan in two weeks to actually try to estimate my dates as it's too early to be accurate. It was fun to see our little bean though! 

Ladies, I need some reassurance. I have had absolutely no spotting the whole time, until this morning (exactly 6 weeks today). MS nausea started hardcore yesterday, and I've been dealing with it almost non-stop since then, but then the spotting this morning really scared me. It wasn't really bright, just pink-tinged CM, but most sites say it can happen after sex, and we didn't have sex last night. I'm worried. Please tell me this is normal and baby will be okay!


----------



## newfielady

crowned I wouldn't be too worried about a little spotting, especially if it's just pink tinged cm like you said. Most sites (and drs too) will say not too worry unless you go through a pad an hour and have heavy cramping. _My_ advice would be don't worry unless you have what you would consider a light period. My m/s never had any cramping and I only had a "light light period" for 3 days. Try drinking lots of water a reclining with your feet propped up a bit. I read that helps to stop spotting/bleeding.


----------



## N3WM0MMY

hey ladies!
I am 6 weeks tomorrow this is my first so everything is scary but being a part of bnb has really helped. I have had cramping here and there, nausea in and out, very sensitive to smell, tender nipples not breasts yet, and having to pee like crazy. Not to mention i am completely drained of energy all the time with silly mood swings. is all this normal? my ob said that my hormone level is way over 1000. 
Plus i am so bloated i feel like i am already showing...none of my clothes fit. 
But I love all of it, like I said its mine and my husbands first so its all very exciting. :)


----------



## blessed22

newfielady said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! This thread is moving so fast!
> 
> I have a question for you all: Is anyone else spotting after sex? I know that in most cases it's pretty normal, but how much is normal? And how often? Jeez, this stuff is nerve-wracking!
> 
> This tread is flying by lol.
> I have noticed spotting after sex. :blush: But _I_ notice it's only there at first and then after when I use the bathroom again it's just a bit of brown blood/discharge than that's it. It's _very_ nerve wrecking :wacko:
> 
> I should add, one time I made dh "not go too deep" :blush: and I didn't spot at all!Click to expand...

yesss me toooo!!! I was so nervous I went to the hospital they checked everything and th baby seemed fine.... so I go for my first apt tomorrow and i plan to talk to the doc about it tomorrow


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies. Blessed22, let us know what the doctor tells you tomorrow!


----------



## MsCrow

Morning. I got some vitamins over the weekend and I think they've made me constipated. Marvellous. Also, my symptoms have receded mostly so I am trying not to panic.


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies, can I join please?

I'm not sure of my exact due date because I had long and irregular cycles but I think I'm between 6 and 7 weeks pregnant which would give me a EDD of mid March. I've got a scan next Weds so will know more then

MsCrow - I'm with you on the constipation. It's horrible isn't it? It makes me feel so bloated and lethargic and sorry if tmi but I'm worried that if I strain at all I will hurt the baby :haha: My symptoms seem to come and go. One day I have very sore boobs and feel sick all the time and the next day I feel fine. Weird.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning Ladies, just been catching up as I eat my honey shreddies (for the B12 and and the folic acid amongst other things) and cannot belive how many posts there are since yesterday morning.

Firstly, Loolindly - good luck with your scan today - I really hope you are feeling better and you have a good result. I will thinking of you.

Whoever it was that said about spotting after sex, I asked the dr about it as last time I spotted after sex - she said that the cervix is just a whole lot more sensitive now so I guess the tiny vessels can rupture easily and bleed buit there is no threat to the baby. However, if it is heavier or you have cramps please do phone your GP - no point not doing for the sake of a phone call to ease your mind.

Congrats to all you new ladies on your BFP's, there is a whole bunch of us now isn't there.

As for me, I'm feeling fine physically. I'm ok when I first get up in the morning but then I flake about 11-12 at work and pick up again in the afternoon.

Still very sore boobies which I swear are getting bigger by the day but no m/s for me which I'm glad about. Last time I got it around 7 weeks and my baby had died by then so I'm hoping not to have it at all.

Feeling really worried though today - worried for my little one. They're reaching a crucial stage of development and they didn't make it last time so I am so worried I could cry.

Part and parcel of it all I guess


----------



## Sambles

Luv My Bichon - I think it's only natural to worry, even more so after you've had a loss and been wanting a baby for so long :hugs: I will keep everything crossed that this little beany sticks for you xx


----------



## ktswissdom

morning all...
just wanted to say ditto Sambles' comments to Luv_My_Bichon...


----------



## Kafalaf

firsttimer1 said:


> Kafalaf said:
> 
> 
> Heeey! thought i'd join:) i'm due on the 11th of march 2012! i'm now 6weeks & 5 days!
> Times going so sloowwwww:( and it still doesn't seem real to me:( I want to have a scan so it will become real! 2 more weeks to go until I can get in touch with a midwife! feels like forever:(
> 
> what are ur symptoms like hun? today, ive got hardly anything! :wacko:Click to expand...

I've had sickness for nearly 5 days morning afternoon and night!:( my breasts are seriously on fire and I've had back ache so I've made the OH give me frequent back rubs;) time is still going so slow for me:( I've done around 3 more CB digi, just to make sure that it's changing. It's now on 3+ but I still don't believe I'm pregnant:( need to have a scan and see the baby:(


----------



## loolindley

Ok, I've just got back.

I had an internal scan, and she could see the yolk sack, and the baby, but although she said she could see the heartbeat at one point, when she went to show me she couldn't find it again, so it her words "it is coming and going". He has booked me in for another scan on the 3rd (a week tomorrow), and told me complete rest until then.

I don't know what to think. I'm wondering if she saw a heartbeat at all. I wonder if because I O late, then I am not as far on as I thought (I could be up to a week behind what the LMP calculator said), and the heart hasn't developed enough yet. I wonder if because I filled my bladder before hand, then found out that you need an empty bladder for an internal that that's why there was a problem. I wonder if it's all over :(


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> Ok, I've just got back.
> 
> I had an internal scan, and she could see the yolk sack, and the baby, but although she said she could see the heartbeat at one point, when she went to show me she couldn't find it again, so it her words "it is coming and going". He has booked me in for another scan on the 3rd (a week tomorrow), and told me complete rest until then.
> 
> I don't know what to think. I'm wondering if she saw a heartbeat at all. I wonder if because I O late, then I am not as far on as I thought (I could be up to a week behind what the LMP calculator said), and the heart hasn't developed enough yet. I wonder if because I filled my bladder before hand, then found out that you need an empty bladder for an internal that that's why there was a problem. I wonder if it's all over :(

This thread is moving so fast! It's hard to keep up! Ok so I think you will be fine.. If you have Irregular cycles I would just go with the fact that your not quiet as far as you thought. Try not to stress to much.. I also have irregular cycles and if I went by my LMP I would already be 8-9weeks.. I know I am not that far!!! So I think I'm about 6 weeks.. I had an internal scan on Friday gone so when I was 5w 6d and There was a sac and a TINY little blob with this TINY flutter.. It would be VERY easy to miss but apparently that was the heartbeat! Don't stress untill your next scan ok!


----------



## wouldluvabub

MsCrow said:


> Morning. I got some vitamins over the weekend and I think they've made me constipated. Marvellous. Also, my symptoms have receded mostly so I am trying not to panic.

My vitamins made me REALLY sick!!!


----------



## loolindley

Thank you so much. It's nice to have a little chink of hope. My OH and I can't see the wood for the trees at the moment, and its nice to have a bit of perspective. :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> Thank you so much. It's nice to have a little chink of hope. My OH and I can't see the wood for the trees at the moment, and its nice to have a bit of perspective. :hugs:

That's ok! The way I am viewing the whole thing is what will happen will happen. You can not change it and it's not your fault if something goes wrong. So just try to stay calm and relaxed so LO feels the same! That's the BEST thing you can do for baby!


----------



## struth

blessed22 said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! This thread is moving so fast!
> 
> I have a question for you all: Is anyone else spotting after sex? I know that in most cases it's pretty normal, but how much is normal? And how often? Jeez, this stuff is nerve-wracking!
> 
> This tread is flying by lol.
> I have noticed spotting after sex. :blush: But _I_ notice it's only there at first and then after when I use the bathroom again it's just a bit of brown blood/discharge than that's it. It's _very_ nerve wrecking :wacko:
> 
> I should add, one time I made dh "not go too deep" :blush: and I didn't spot at all!Click to expand...
> 
> yesss me toooo!!! I was so nervous I went to the hospital they checked everything and th baby seemed fine.... so I go for my first apt tomorrow and i plan to talk to the doc about it tomorrowClick to expand...

Me too - we had sex :blush: last night and I woke at 5am spotting and have ahd a further spot on my underwear this morning. I have heard that this is completely normal after sex as the cervix is sensitive. 

Keep an eye on it but I wouldn't worry unless it was heavier and crampy. 

As for 'not going too deep' - I keep saying that to my OH too (and when he didn't I didn't spot either)!


----------



## struth

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Morning Ladies, just been catching up as I eat my honey shreddies (for the B12 and and the folic acid amongst other things) and cannot belive how many posts there are since yesterday morning.
> 
> Firstly, Loolindly - good luck with your scan today - I really hope you are feeling better and you have a good result. I will thinking of you.
> 
> Whoever it was that said about spotting after sex, I asked the dr about it as last time I spotted after sex - she said that the cervix is just a whole lot more sensitive now so I guess the tiny vessels can rupture easily and bleed buit there is no threat to the baby. However, if it is heavier or you have cramps please do phone your GP - no point not doing for the sake of a phone call to ease your mind.
> 
> Congrats to all you new ladies on your BFP's, there is a whole bunch of us now isn't there.
> 
> As for me, I'm feeling fine physically. I'm ok when I first get up in the morning but then I flake about 11-12 at work and pick up again in the afternoon.
> 
> Still very sore boobies which I swear are getting bigger by the day but no m/s for me which I'm glad about. Last time I got it around 7 weeks and my baby had died by then so I'm hoping not to have it at all.
> 
> Feeling really worried though today - worried for my little one. They're reaching a crucial stage of development and they didn't make it last time so I am so worried I could cry.
> 
> Part and parcel of it all I guess

:hugs: :hugs:

It is a worrying time - try to relax and take each day as it comes. As wouldluvabub says, there is nothing we can do so the best thing is to relax and enjoy until we know there is reasons not to. :hugs:


----------



## struth

loolindley said:


> Ok, I've just got back.
> 
> I had an internal scan, and she could see the yolk sack, and the baby, but although she said she could see the heartbeat at one point, when she went to show me she couldn't find it again, so it her words "it is coming and going". He has booked me in for another scan on the 3rd (a week tomorrow), and told me complete rest until then.
> 
> I don't know what to think. I'm wondering if she saw a heartbeat at all. I wonder if because I O late, then I am not as far on as I thought (I could be up to a week behind what the LMP calculator said), and the heart hasn't developed enough yet. I wonder if because I filled my bladder before hand, then found out that you need an empty bladder for an internal that that's why there was a problem. I wonder if it's all over :(

Hey loolindly - I'm sure that all is fine. She wouldn't say she had seen it if she hadn't. Plus even if she hadn't it just might not have developed yet if you are earlier than you think. I'm sure that you will be reassured when you go back in just over a week :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sambles said:


> Hi ladies, can I join please?
> 
> I'm not sure of my exact due date because I had long and irregular cycles but I think I'm between 6 and 7 weeks pregnant which would give me a EDD of mid March. I've got a scan next Weds so will know more then
> 
> MsCrow - I'm with you on the constipation. It's horrible isn't it? It makes me feel so bloated and lethargic and sorry if tmi but I'm worried that if I strain at all I will hurt the baby :haha: My symptoms seem to come and go. One day I have very sore boobs and feel sick all the time and the next day I feel fine. Weird.

I feel the same way about staining and hurting the baby. A few days ago I was quite constipated despite all of the water I am now drinking. I am also eating lots more fruit and veggies and I dont think it has to do with my vitamins because I've been taking them for a few months now and they have never affected me before... I think constipation is just a part of be pregnant.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

just got back from the docs got my first appotment in the hospital is on the 12th of august i just want a scan dont belive am pregnant all the same symptoms i had with izzy sooo extreamly tired :(


----------



## Family09

Hi Ladies- Had my first scan yesterday at 6 weeks 2 days and saw and heard the heartbeat...music to my ears! I was concerned because I had a loss of symptoms last week but they are back this week! The HB was 123 beats per minute, anyone else get HB rates?


----------



## newfielady

I can't wait to go to my first scan. I go to the doctor on Thursday to find out but he told me it would be around 8 weeks. :D


----------



## redsox

Hi all - I've been lurking lately as I've been raging hormonally and didn't want to just post about my rage! :) I am like the incredible Hulk!

On a very good note I had some followup HCG betas done yesterday and my results were great!

So far:

11 dpo - 55
16 dpo - 578
23 dpo - 10,025(!!!!)

So I am trying to just celebrate the moment today and feel secure that things are progressing in a healthy fashion. I just set up my first scan for August 10th (I should be 7 weeks 4 days) as I wanted to be certain we'd see a heartbeat, but now that I see all of the six week scans with heartbeats I am oh-so-tempted to see if I can move it up!

As for the sex issue - shame on me, but we've been almost abstaining! I had bleeding last time and it was likely wholly unrelated to my m/c but I can't help but worry! The one time we have had intercourse DH didn't go too deep and I didn't have any spotting, so I think we're all finding the same thing here.


----------



## blessed22

well ladies off to the doc ill let you kno how it goes!!!!


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> Hi all - I've been lurking lately as I've been raging hormonally and didn't want to just post about my rage! :) I am like the incredible Hulk!
> 
> On a very good note I had some followup HCG betas done yesterday and my results were great!
> 
> So far:
> 
> 11 dpo - 55
> 16 dpo - 578
> 23 dpo - 10,025(!!!!)
> 
> So I am trying to just celebrate the moment today and feel secure that things are progressing in a healthy fashion. I just set up my first scan for August 10th (I should be 7 weeks 4 days) as I wanted to be certain we'd see a heartbeat, but now that I see all of the six week scans with heartbeats I am oh-so-tempted to see if I can move it up!
> 
> As for the sex issue - shame on me, but we've been almost abstaining! I had bleeding last time and it was likely wholly unrelated to my m/c but I can't help but worry! The one time we have had intercourse DH didn't go too deep and I didn't have any spotting, so I think we're all finding the same thing here.

Wow! Congrats! I got to the doc on the 10th too - I will be 8 weeks (according to my count) but they may tell me something different!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

blessed22 said:


> well ladies off to the doc ill let you kno how it goes!!!!

good luck x


----------



## pristock230

blessed22 said:


> well ladies off to the doc ill let you kno how it goes!!!!

Yes please let us know! Good Luck


----------



## pristock230

Hey Ladies! Hope all is well today and MS is getting the best of us! lol

Called the doc back for the results of my blood test and we are good to go! All came back great! WOO HOO! I got for my first appointment on August 10th, I will be 8 weeks!


----------



## Sambles

Has anyone had a major increase in CM? I seem to have loads of it all the time :shrug:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sambles said:


> Has anyone had a major increase in CM? I seem to have loads of it all the time :shrug:

Yes I've noticed the same! Once in awhile I think it might be blood and I run to the bathroom to check but nope just CM *phew*


----------



## Sambles

Joannaxoxo said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a major increase in CM? I seem to have loads of it all the time :shrug:
> 
> Yes I've noticed the same! Once in awhile I think it might be blood and I run to the bathroom to check but nope just CM *phew*Click to expand...

I sometimes think it's blood as well. I'm glad it's not just me who's knicker-checking! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Me too lol x.good luck blessed x


----------



## clarkjulie

Sambles said:


> Has anyone had a major increase in CM? I seem to have loads of it all the time :shrug:

I've been having horrible cramps and sharp pains since the 14th and my dr mention unless there's bleeding to not worry and try to take it easy. For the last week I've had a huge increase of CM to the point where i worry myself that it is blood like my Dr warned me about so a mad dash to the bathroom I go. Just happy it's just been CM but everytime it happens my heart races a little and skips a beat until I check. 

I do know if you are experiencing discharge that's not clear/white in color, has a smell, itchyness or pain when peeing you should get checked for a UTI. We are more pron to get them now with our bodies changing. A small does of antibiotics will clear it up quickly without harming baby.

This pregnancy has been much different then my last with DD. With her i didn't get any type of excess discharge until the end of my 3rd trimester.


----------



## Sambles

clarkjulie said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a major increase in CM? I seem to have loads of it all the time :shrug:
> 
> I've been having horrible cramps and sharp pains since the 14th and my dr mention unless there's bleeding to not worry and try to take it easy. For the last week I've had a huge increase of CM to the point where i worry myself that it is blood like my Dr warned me about so a mad dash to the bathroom I go. Just happy it's just been CM but everytime it happens my heart races a little and skips a beat until I check.
> 
> I do know if you are experiencing discharge that's not clear/white in color, has a smell, itchyness or pain when peeing you should get checked for a UTI. We are more pron to get them now with our bodies changing. A small does of antibiotics will clear it up quickly without harming baby.
> 
> This pregnancy has been much different then my last with DD. With her i didn't get any type of excess discharge until the end of my 3rd trimester.Click to expand...

Thank you for that. Will keep an eye out for signs of infection. I didn't get anything like this when I was pregnant with DS either so it's all new to me!


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - I've been lurking lately as I've been raging hormonally and didn't want to just post about my rage! :) I am like the incredible Hulk!
> 
> On a very good note I had some followup HCG betas done yesterday and my results were great!
> 
> So far:
> 
> 11 dpo - 55
> 16 dpo - 578
> 23 dpo - 10,025(!!!!)
> 
> So I am trying to just celebrate the moment today and feel secure that things are progressing in a healthy fashion. I just set up my first scan for August 10th (I should be 7 weeks 4 days) as I wanted to be certain we'd see a heartbeat, but now that I see all of the six week scans with heartbeats I am oh-so-tempted to see if I can move it up!
> 
> As for the sex issue - shame on me, but we've been almost abstaining! I had bleeding last time and it was likely wholly unrelated to my m/c but I can't help but worry! The one time we have had intercourse DH didn't go too deep and I didn't have any spotting, so I think we're all finding the same thing here.
> 
> Wow! Congrats! I got to the doc on the 10th too - I will be 8 weeks (according to my count) but they may tell me something different!Click to expand...

I actually have my first OB appointment on the 4th, but wanted to do u/s on the 10th to ensure we saw a heartbeat...but now I might want to go sooner!

We are going up to the Cape to visit my family on the 12th and I really wanted to have an ultrasound to use to share the news. (Also to confirm it's a good idea to share the news!) DH suggested last night I consider waiting until I am 12 weeks -- how in the world will I spend a week at home without telling them?!?!!?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Evening Ladies,

Sambles, ktswissdon and struth - thank you for your posts and input. I am trying to take each day as it comes and am so tempted to go out and buy another digi to check I'm progressing ok but I'm too scared to.

I just hope that when I explain my fears to the midwife on the 4th she'll understand and put me forward for an early scan.

Loolindley - I'm so pleased they've detected a heartbeat hunni and like the others said, she wouldn't have said she'd seen it if she hasn't. Try not to worry - not good for you or little one (even if that is kettle calling pot black me saying that - lol)

Blessed - how did you get on at the Dr's??

So this evening I am beyond shattered!! Completely and utterly whacked - been on the go since 7.30am and didn't get home again until 6.45pm - am soooo tired and my feet are killing. Not helped by the fact I do a job whereby I am on my feet all day everyday.

So fish for tea when DH gets back from putting air in my car tyres and a quiet and early night.

xxx


----------



## Sambles

Luv My Bichon - I feel completely pooped as well. I honestly think I could've gone to bed at 5 and slept through til tomorrow morning.

I hope the mw listens to you and refers you for an early scan :hugs:


----------



## ktswissdom

hope everyone is doing well managing stress and trying to enjoy every day.
I had a bit of a scary experience today but everything is OK. Turns out i have a cervical polyp which is causing bleeding. i was freaking out earlier when i went to the bathroom and had a lot of bright red blood. and i had been having the worst cramps thus far so i was even more worried. I went straight to the hospital and the doctor had a look and that's when she informed me about the polyp. she consulted w/ her doctor (mine is on vacation for 2 weeks, go figure) and they aren't going to do anything until after the pregnancy. I was so relieved that that was the cause. the thing is, I had had some spotting intermittently before getting pregnant but of course i couldn't get in to see my doctor before i got pregnant, and then she didn't want to see me until the 11th of Aug anyway.
so then i got to have a scan! and the little bean is floating fine in the uterus. we couldn't see anything else but it is early still (i am just over 5 weeks) so i am completely OK w/ all that. it's so ironic because i have been against telling people until i had "visual confirmation" but since hubby had I was making peace w/ the info sharing and had told a few of my friends then i thought today i was going to have to deal with bad news. so, story is, blood + cramps not always horrible news.
PS I got some magnesium for the cramps which is supposed to help. 
xx


----------



## ktswissdom

oops - i don't mean floating, he/she is attached. i could only see the sac though and the sac is in the uterus, no ectopic.


----------



## redsox

kt - great news! i am so glad it wasn't what you feared and in the end you got to see little bean! :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Sambles, thanks, I hope she does to - I'm told she's quite harsh though :(

ktswissdom, so pleased you got to see the little one and verything is fine :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anyone else experiencing a quick pinching feeling in uterus (overy area for me on left side)? It doesn't feel like cramps which are just dull... but these are like a quick pinch that last for half a sec and repeat about 3 times in a row. I've had a bunch of them today and was wondering if anyone else felt this? ... I might mention that I also feel quite bloated and might be a bit constipated... not sure if this pinching has to do with this. They dont really hurt but are unconfortable, hopefully this is a normal feeling.


----------



## Sambles

Joannaxoxo said:


> Anyone else experiencing a quick pinching feeling in uterus (overy area for me on left side)? It doesn't feel like cramps which are just dull... but these are like a quick pinch that last for half a sec and repeat about 3 times in a row. I've had a bunch of them today and was wondering if anyone else felt this? ... I might mention that I also feel quite bloated and might be a bit constipated... not sure if this pinching has to do with this. They dont really hurt but are unconfortable, hopefully this is a normal feeling.

I had this kind of thing yesterday. It was like really quick shooting pains on my right side. It happened about 5 times but haven't had them at all today.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I'm glad I'm not the only one... it was new to me today so just wondering if it was normal.


----------



## looley

Urgh. feel like poo tonight. Can't stop crying!!! and I don't know why!My Belly is aching , my back is aching.My hubs is getting on my nerves and the dog! I'm sooo tired and I just want a corona ha ha ha .
Hope it's not like this forever! 
Sorry guys! Rant over!!!
Looley XX


----------



## looley

Just read that back out loud to myself and laughed! What a moaner!!
Looley XX


----------



## Sambles

Big hugs Looley :hugs:

Could you have a nice relaxing bath to help you feel better? And watch a film or some tv? xx


----------



## redsox

looley said:


> Urgh. feel like poo tonight. Can't stop crying!!! and I don't know why!My Belly is aching , my back is aching.My hubs is getting on my nerves and the dog! I'm sooo tired and I just want a corona ha ha ha .
> Hope it's not like this forever!
> Sorry guys! Rant over!!!
> Looley XX

Dying laughing! There was a day last week where I was CRAVING a beer! And I am not a drinker. Too funny.

I hear you - I am so frustrated with everyone lately and find it almost comical (when it's over) how incredibly mad I get and how quickly it happens!

Love that we all seem to be in the preggo rage stage! :wacko:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

looley - totally understand where you're coming from, I have times like that. As for the beer -go out and get some Becks Blue alcohol free. It's lovely x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

p.s. I must be knackered tonight cos I've had 2 inches off my hair today and DH hasn't even noticed and I just can't be bothered about it x


----------



## lizzieredrup

Hello all you lovely March mummies to be :D Can I join in?

This is no5 for me and my 2nd March baby, by my calculations im due around the 19th, give or take a few days! I have only had 1 period since my 13 month old was born as i've been breastfeeding (still am) so this is a very happy shock for me :D xxx


----------



## Sambles

Wow no. 5, that's amazing! What's the age gaps between them all? xx


----------



## Sambles

Oops just seen their ages are in your siggie lol :haha:


----------



## pristock230

looley said:


> Urgh. feel like poo tonight. Can't stop crying!!! and I don't know why!My Belly is aching , my back is aching.My hubs is getting on my nerves and the dog! I'm sooo tired and I just want a corona ha ha ha .
> Hope it's not like this forever!
> Sorry guys! Rant over!!!
> Looley XX

hahaha this is great! I feel the exactly same way! and the people at work can go shove it! lol


----------



## looley

Thanks everyone. Back in 'calm' land now!! You just have mad moments don't you when you feel so emotional and don't know the hell why! Phoned mum ... she told me to get on with it and not whinge!!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha . I told her she's not an expert because she's had two children! ha ha, we have such a good funny relationship! She tells it how it is!
Well I'm chilling on the sofa now watching come dine with me and drinking a non alcoholic 'cobra' beer! I will try the becks Luv_My_Bichon!!! Sounds good! Anything to convince me I a drinking beer!!ha ha Can't wait to get into bed. 21.00pm and I'm getting in! xxxLooleyXX


----------



## firsttimer1

me too ..... soooooooooooooo tired :( need beer......mmmm.....


----------



## Woochild

lizzieredrup said:


> Hello all you lovely March mummies to be :D Can I join in?
> 
> This is no5 for me and my 2nd March baby, by my calculations im due around the 19th, give or take a few days! I have only had 1 period since my 13 month old was born as i've been breastfeeding (still am) so this is a very happy shock for me :D xxx

No 5 - WoW


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies ive just had a largee chippy meal and its give me soo much hearburn oww my own fault for eating it :(


----------



## Sambles

I hate heartburn!!! I got it with DS but not til I was about 7 months but it was horrendous. Hope it's not as bad this time.

But a chippy meal sounds yummy, it's making me hungry even though I've just eaten!


----------



## lexi374

Hi, do you mind me jumping on this thread? I got my bfp last monday. I had a mmc and mc last year so still waiting for baby number 1, hope this is it! I think i should be due around the end of march, am hoping to get to the doctors friday.


----------



## firsttimer1

welcome to our thread lexi :)


----------



## MsCrow

firsttimer1 said:


> me too ..... soooooooooooooo tired :( need beer......mmmm.....

Ditto and ditto. I have been so tired today I've felt physically exhausted. I am consoling myself with an occasional Ben Shaws Bitter Shandy which has negligible alcohol. I remember having them as a child and us all pretending we were really drunk because it was like, BEER lol. Husband thinks bitter shandy is ace and his beer consumption has dropped since he's bought me (and him) the occasional one.

Miss a proper ale though. I had a tiny taste and it just tasted wrong.


----------



## firsttimer1

haha ive had the occasional 'low alcohol ginger beer' (occasional being one bit a week lol) and it ticks me over :) i actually read you can have 1-2 units twice a week whilst pregnant, but think i will stick with my once in a blue moon low alcohol stuff (thinks its 0.4% haha)

although, the last MW i spoke to recommended the odd bit of red wine! :wine:


----------



## MsCrow

TBH I probably will have the odd glass of red wine later, if this pregnancy stays ok, but in the first trimester I am just so conscious that it's the time when everything is forming. I don't want to risk that by having un-needed alcohol, however much I miss it. So, like you, the odd veerrrry low drink is ok, but not more, for now.


----------



## firsttimer1

Tbh I'm not really missing alcohol, esp as the non alcohol version tastes so good! X


----------



## jayne191284

Im due 26th :) 

xx


----------



## MsCrow

Firsttimer, I think with me I miss the process of winding down with a glass of beer. Husband and I often meet at the pub to talk away the day over a beer, not lots, but it's the ritual I suppose.


----------



## firsttimer1

That's TRUE. It definately more the social aspect that's missed rather than the actual alcohol. Sitting in a pub discussing the day over a glass of water doesn't have the same appeal!! X


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

MsCrow said:


> Firsttimer, I think with me I miss the process of winding down with a glass of beer. Husband and I often meet at the pub to talk away the day over a beer, not lots, but it's the ritual I suppose.

Totally get what you mean!! We used to sit out in our back garden when we got in from work and DH would have a beer and I'd have a lovely chilled glass of dry white wine and we'd dissect each other's day.

Have tried the non-alcoholic wine and it just DOES NOT taste the same! Or anything like it. At least Becks beer does taste like beer but it's a complete head mix up! LOL!! I had 5 on Saturday night and was obviously stone cold sober - now that's just weird, lol! :rofl:

Have had San Miguel alcohol free recommended to me by my Dr!!	:rofl: LOL!! She says it really does taste like the real thing but I can't find anywhere near me that stocks it so I'll make do with the Becks.

Well ladies, I'm signing off for the evening - off to bed - got a hot date in bed with Gordan Ramsay. Oh ok, he's on the gogglebox but a girl can dream...

Lol, night all xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Have tried the non-alcoholic wine and it just DOES NOT taste the same! Or anything like it. At least Becks beer does taste like beer but it's a complete head mix up! LOL!! I had 5 on Saturday night and was obviously stone cold sober - now that's just weird, lol! :rofl:
> 
> Have had San Miguel alcohol free recommended to me by my Dr!!	:rofl: LOL!! She says it really does taste like the real thing but I can't find anywhere near me that stocks it so I'll make do with the Becks.

Hmmm, will look into these as an alternative. Someone said the Bavaria alcohol free was good but I can't find it in the city centre. I'll have to trek to an Asda or something. Husband got grumpy on Sunday and said the dynamic was totally different, sitting in a pub with one drinking. I got grumpy back and said, well of course, but I don't mind because it's about your company. To which he went for a further grump and apologised. It's the smallest changes that can feel the biggest.


----------



## Woochild

Not missing the Alcahol yet but might feel different when we go away in Aug, my Birthday in Oct & Xmas!! Oh well, we can do it & it'll be worth it ladies.


----------



## newfielady

I never drank enough alcohol to miss it. I don't even bother with the non-alcohol versions.


----------



## blessed22

Hey ladies sorry it took me so long to respond but I was in the doc for quite a while and then of course I had to take my nap! lol.... But everything seemed to be ok I go back for my u/s in the morning but I had a great doc to day and she put my mind at ease and she said physically I have absolutley no need to worry but I hope they find my bookie boot heartbeat tomorrow and I will really relax! By the way have anyone heard their baby heartbeat at 6weeks? or saw it on the scan?


----------



## crowned

To whoever said their vitamins made them really sick, mine did too! I had the most nauseating days when I took them in the mornings, but I've switched to evenings just before bed, and I have a banana as soon as I get up in the morning, and my stomach is a lot more settled now. Just a thought that might help - take them in the evenings so most of the 'sick' feeling happens while you're sleeping and don't notice it anyway :)


----------



## TTC in Canada

Our EDD is March 27, 2012 and so far my symptoms have been tender breasts, VERY sore back, extremely tired, cramping and having to go to the bathroom more often!


----------



## blessed22

welcome ttc in canada!! I have alot of the same symptoms!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I called the nurse at my OB's office today and told her about the spotting, since it's been going on for a week now. She said that because it's mostly just after sex (one time it wasn't) everything is probably okay, but she called me in for a blood test just so she can check my HCG and progesterone levels. I should hear back tomorrow morning. This is the first "check-up" (so to speak) that I've had, so I'm hoping my levels are nice and high!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies with next year beeing a leap year do we move r due dates forward?


----------



## loolindley

Morning ladies.

I've gained a bit of perspective this morning, and have decided that allthough this week is going be be odd with the doctor haveing prescribed complete rest, I am just going to put the "coming and going heartbeat" down to the fact that my dates were mixed up. I did some research into my LMP date (in my ticker), VS my conception date, which could be as late as CD22 according to my EWCM (I NEVER O on CD14...EVER). So if that IS the case, then it would move my dates and make me just 5+5 preggo.....prehaps just too early to detect a strong heart beat at the scan yesterday!!

I know it sounds a bit tenuous, but I really need something to cling onto.

Might have to get me some to the Becks Blue. I'm usually a wine drinker, but it's lager I am craving a bit, so might be just the ticket!

Also, I keep laughing to myself with some of you ladies talking about sex, and stuff. Am I the only person who is so _turned off_ at the moment? Sex couldn't be further from my mind!!! I know that could be down to the food poisoning, but still! Sex? Urgh, no thanks!!! My poor, poor OH! xxxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> I've gained a bit of perspective this morning, and have decided that allthough this week is going be be odd with the doctor haveing prescribed complete rest, I am just going to put the "coming and going heartbeat" down to the fact that my dates were mixed up. I did some research into my LMP date (in my ticker), VS my conception date, which could be as late as CD22 according to my EWCM (I NEVER O on CD14...EVER). So if that IS the case, then it would move my dates and make me just 5+5 preggo.....prehaps just too early to detect a strong heart beat at the scan yesterday!!
> 
> I know it sounds a bit tenuous, but I really need something to cling onto.
> 
> Might have to get me some to the Becks Blue. I'm usually a wine drinker, but it's lager I am craving a bit, so might be just the ticket!
> 
> Also, I keep laughing to myself with some of you ladies talking about sex, and stuff. Am I the only person who is so _turned off_ at the moment? Sex couldn't be further from my mind!!! I know that could be down to the food poisoning, but still! Sex? Urgh, no thanks!!! My poor, poor OH! xxxx

Yes me!!! I am totally off sex!


----------



## wouldluvabub

blessed22 said:


> Hey ladies sorry it took me so long to respond but I was in the doc for quite a while and then of course I had to take my nap! lol.... But everything seemed to be ok I go back for my u/s in the morning but I had a great doc to day and she put my mind at ease and she said physically I have absolutley no need to worry but I hope they find my bookie boot heartbeat tomorrow and I will really relax! By the way have anyone heard their baby heartbeat at 6weeks? or saw it on the scan?

I had a scan at 5w 6d and I seen a tiny little flutter that was the heart beat! Didn't hear it though!


----------



## wouldluvabub

xdaniellexpx said:


> hi ladies with next year beeing a leap year do we move r due dates forward?

Good question!! I have no idea!


----------



## Family09

blessed22 said:


> Hey ladies sorry it took me so long to respond but I was in the doc for quite a while and then of course I had to take my nap! lol.... But everything seemed to be ok I go back for my u/s in the morning but I had a great doc to day and she put my mind at ease and she said physically I have absolutley no need to worry but I hope they find my bookie boot heartbeat tomorrow and I will really relax! By the way have anyone heard their baby heartbeat at 6weeks? or saw it on the scan?

I had my scan Monday at 6 weeks and 1 day and saw and heard the heartbeat!


----------



## crowned

I think most online EDD calculators will bump your due date accordingly for you, and that's why they ask specifically what year it is (some don't have leap day, some do). I've noticed that a couple have said mine is March 20, and a couple have said March 19. I don't know exactly anyway - the doc is going to give me an EDD when I go back for another scan next week. 

Also, the spotting I mentioned the other day happened again today, and I realized it only happens after a BM. I googled it and it sounds like a sensitive cervix problem - i.e. blood vessels in cervix release a little blood from straining. Really hoping that's what it is, and my baby is okay.


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Hi Mommies,
I know its a little early but I wanted to know if any of you ladies plan on having a epidural at birth!! Something to be thinking about!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

think am going to go with pethedine had it with izzy it was fab ha x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

At the moment since this is my first I think I need to learn a bit more about pain medication options. I want to see my doctor first and see what she suggests. But for now, I am open to anything... epidural included.


----------



## BlessingBaby3

I keep going back and forth about it!!! My two girls were natural.. But I think I'm going to need something else!! I was also induced with both so that makes a difference to.. I'm going to try and wait it out and let my body do what it needs to do on its own..Cause that Potocin ain't no joke!!!!! Danielle, what is pethedine?


----------



## littleANDlost

Hi Everyone, Just wanted to join in :) I'm due March the 11th with my first. (part of me is hoping it will be late though as my birthday is 21st and i can't think of a better present :).) I've found that the last two weeks really hard. My morning sickness is horrible and i can't keep much down and i'm constantly feeling sick. I'm also so tired when i get back from work and my bed time seems to be about 8pm right now. I've also had a few pains in my stomach, but luckly mr father in law is a doctor so he's had a lot of calls and visits.
I'm not having any scans untill 12 weeks as I'm worried about m/c and will be heart broken if i;d seen my little poppet before hand.


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Welcome littleandlost!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

pethedine is s drug they use over here it makes you really sleepy and just out of it worked wonders with me i pushed out a back to back baby with no help onit :D


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Danielle - Did it make you to tired to push?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope ide wake up thew a contration and fell strate back to sleep hehe


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Hmmm.. Sounds good to me.. Imma ask my doctor about that!! Thanks Danielle!!!! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its brill lasted about 3hoursx


----------



## littleANDlost

What does everyone think of epidurals? Most of my family have had them and my aunts first thing she said to me when I mentioned the labour was that I'd be fine once they stuck one in me, but my partners mum is a nurse and his dad a doctor and both seem to think that I should do everything I can with out one.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i would just see how u go if u feel you can do it without an epudural go for it but if u need one get one i go in very open minded only 1 think i wont let happen unless its life or deth is forcepts xx


----------



## littleANDlost

it's all a while off yet so i'm trying not to think about that part. I'm sure once i'm there, if I need it, I wont think twise about it.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

think am going to buy a doppler!!1 ha xx


----------



## littleANDlost

xdaniellexpx said:


> think am going to buy a doppler!!1 ha xx

Do these actualy work?? I saw them and thought they would just not work but if they do I'm deffinitly wanting one!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

by what am hearing yes they doo x


----------



## loolindley

I've had a couple of friends really upset when they couldn't hear a heartbeat, so be carefull. I've certainly never heard of anyone hearing anything until 10-12 weeks.

Please just be aware. xxx


----------



## loolindley

OK! I've changed my ticker to make me a week less pregnant! Call me deluded, but I'd rather this way, and make it the reason why I didn't see a heartbeat yesterday until I know different!


----------



## littleANDlost

I turned down an early scan as i was worried about not hearing the heart beat but kinda wish i hadn't know.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano ive got my hopes up to be 7 weeks i think am only about 5 my self :(


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just sharing a quick yay! i got my first scan date today - my 12 week scan will be 2nd september!!!

can't wait!


----------



## littleANDlost

Mrs Cupcake said:


> just sharing a quick yay! i got my first scan date today - my 12 week scan will be 2nd september!!!
> 
> can't wait!

You must be so excited!! I can't wait out to find out about my first scan date! :) xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

is any1 having a 16 week 4d sexing scan?

off topic my boobies r in agoneyyyy :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Danielle have ur boobs only justt started to hurt? I only ask as mine are still ok!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

only in the last 10 mins. just took my bra off and there killing me. there didnt hurt atall with izzy well not untill my milk come in xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

My boobs have been hurting since before I found out! it's worse at night, when I turn over and they move it feels like they're going to fall off! 

And I think we're going to have a 4d scan but latter on when the baby is bigger. We're going to wait to find out the sex whats 4 more weeks right? (I say that now...)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha the 4 weeks r us deciding wether to move to a 3 bed or 2 bed house r contract is up on the 23rd of october xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

My boobs are starting to really hurt - esp. when I go downstairs...feel I need to hold them to stop them bumping!! Which you can imagine, isn't appropriate at work!!! :haha:

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok sill question - we dont want to know sex of baby... So does that mean we can't have a 4d? :) Told u silly question :)

My right boob is hurting as I write this... Yay ... A symptom!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

anoo am just looking at some maternity bras god i was like this first time around x


----------



## littleANDlost

Nicnak282 said:


> My boobs are starting to really hurt - esp. when I go downstairs...feel I need to hold them to stop them bumping!! Which you can imagine, isn't appropriate at work!!! :haha:
> 
> xx

I found myself sat at my desk the other day holding my boobs as they hurt and didnt even realise I was doing it. I do it when I walk without noticing as well. My OH seems to be enjoying this bit a little to much. xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

firsttimer1 said:


> Ok sill question - we dont want to know sex of baby... So does that mean we can't have a 4d? :) Told u silly question :)
> 
> My right boob is hurting as I write this... Yay ... A symptom!!!!

yep they just dont dont look between his legs hehe. 

haha at a symptom :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lol!


----------



## littleANDlost

yea just hope his/her legs aren't open.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my oh has just offerd to rub them better haha we all no were that would end up haha not in the mooood xx


----------



## Nicnak282

littleANDlost said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> My boobs are starting to really hurt - esp. when I go downstairs...feel I need to hold them to stop them bumping!! Which you can imagine, isn't appropriate at work!!! :haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> I found myself sat at my desk the other day holding my boobs as they hurt and didnt even realise I was doing it. I do it when I walk without noticing as well. My OH seems to be enjoying this bit a little to much. xxClick to expand...

Lol! Yep DH also seems to be enjoying the huge boobs aspect of this pregnancy!! Strange that eh... :winkwink:

XX


----------



## firsttimer1

I have not felt like doing anything sexual AT all since bfp. Poor sod! :)


----------



## littleANDlost

My OH knows to stay away from mine they hurt to much to be played with in any way. I know this is a bit 'personal' but they even hurt to much to let anything lead to any hanky panky either. they just 'bobble around' to much and hurt. My poor boyfriend just keeps getting told no and not tonight.


----------



## littleANDlost

I think my bed and book are calling, going to go tucked up and wait for the other half to drag himself home from the pub. Night night ladies! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

night night xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Night! X


----------



## MarchLoveBug

Hello Ladies!!! Wow! This thread is seriously long. Took me ages to sift through all the posts! I loved it though :haha:

I am a late comer... Can I still join?! I am due March 30th! This will be my first!


----------



## firsttimer1

Welcome ! Never too late :)


----------



## MarchLoveBug

Thank you Firsttimer!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

welcomme


----------



## newfielady

Holy Crow, this forum goes so bloody fast! I can't keep up and I check it all the time. lol. I'm am to having an epidural for the simple reason I have a unreasonable fear or needles.:wacko: I'm up for any pain killers that are not in needle form. I'm going to see the doctor tomorrow so I'll get my first scan date tomorrow. :D So excited :thumbup:


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies! I finally threw up this morning and it's started to feel real! Nausea's been bothering me for the last three or four days, but it wasn't until today that I actually got sick. So crazy. I think I'm pregnant! :haha:


----------



## struth

:rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

crowned said:


> I think I'm pregnant! :haha:

It's real! That's what my head would be thinking. 

I'm not looking forward to morning sickness. Let's hope it passes me by!

Yesterday was truly shitty. My father got diagnosed with lymphoma which is just....awful. He's such an amazing man. I haven't told either of my parents about being pregnant yet. With all the tests and appointments for him, it just hasn't felt right. I'm his only child, (two half brothers, one with two little boys) so it feels odd not to tell him. But, if I lost the baby, it would be another crushing sadness.

*sigh*


----------



## lexi374

MarchLoveBug said:


> Hello Ladies!!! Wow! This thread is seriously long. Took me ages to sift through all the posts! I loved it though :haha:
> 
> I am a late comer... Can I still join?! I am due March 30th! This will be my first!

Welcome! I just joined too, i am due the end of march this will be my 1st too x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning girls,

Well today I am beside myself with worry and have been sobbing my heart out. I went to the toilet this morning and there was small amount of pale brown discharge when I wiped with what looked like toast crumbs in it.

I don't have any other symptoms really but the past 2 days I haven't been as tired which was concerning me anyway.

So I've been onto my Doctor's first thing this morning and the Receptionist went and spoke to her. Apparently I'm getting a phonhe call at lunch and it's likely I'll be sent this afternoon to my local Early Pregnancy Unit.

Wouldn't you just know it would happen when my hubby is out on a client visit (the first one he's been on in months) and isn't in the area - infact he's miles away!! But!! Hoping to be back in the area by about 2.30pm ish. If not I'll either have to go alone or my Mum might come.

So I'm praying and praying that I don't lose my little one. I know that around 40% of women bleed in the first trimester but after having already lost a baby and having had spotting last time I am a nervous wreck. When the Dr's rang me back I could barely talk for crying :(


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> I have not felt like doing anything sexual AT all since bfp. Poor sod! :)

Glad it's not just me!!!


----------



## loolindley

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Well today I am beside myself with worry and have been sobbing my heart out. I went to the toilet this morning and there was small amount of pale brown discharge when I wiped with what looked like toast crumbs in it.
> 
> I don't have any other symptoms really but the past 2 days I haven't been as tired which was concerning me anyway.
> 
> So I've been onto my Doctor's first thing this morning and the Receptionist went and spoke to her. Apparently I'm getting a phonhe call at lunch and it's likely I'll be sent this afternoon to my local Early Pregnancy Unit.
> 
> Wouldn't you just know it would happen when my hubby is out on a client visit (the first one he's been on in months) and isn't in the area - infact he's miles away!! But!! Hoping to be back in the area by about 2.30pm ish. If not I'll either have to go alone or my Mum might come.
> 
> So I'm praying and praying that I don't lose my little one. I know that around 40% of women bleed in the first trimester but after having already lost a baby and having had spotting last time I am a nervous wreck. When the Dr's rang me back I could barely talk for crying :(

I know exactly how you are feeling babe :hugs: I know it's impossible, but don't worry too much. I have heard that unless the bleeding is red, and filling a pad in an hour, then bleeding is not a problem.

I had to go by myself on Tuesday, as my OH is a courier driver, and couldnt get back, but it was ok. The women there are lovely, and will look after you if no one can go with you.

I was the same as you, crying so much I wanted to be sick, but it's not going to help you, or the baby. You need to sit down quietly, or lay down, and read or something to occupy your mind. The calmer you are, the kinder you are being to your body.

I can't think off the top of my head how far along you are, but they thought I was 6+4, and did an internal, rather than an ultra sound. For this your bladder needs to be empty, so don't do what I did, and drinka litre of water on way to scan!!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you (and myself!!!) Let us know how you get on. xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Luv, you'll be ok. As has been said, the epu will be great with you. They were with me and I had gone from terrified to pragmatic. My husband though, was beside himself. They will be systematic, honest and caring. Thinking of you.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies i feel great this moring got up scrubbed the house and now sitting on the couch with a cuppa.

love my hope eveything goes on in epu xxxx


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> Hi ladies! I finally threw up this morning and it's started to feel real! Nausea's been bothering me for the last three or four days, but it wasn't until today that I actually got sick. So crazy. I think I'm pregnant! :haha:

lol. I seen a shirt you can buy online. It's a maternity shirt and it says "I think I might be pregnant" lol. Your post made me think of it. :dohh:

luv, please don't worry yourself so much. I've had brown discharge off and on. I had a miscarriage just last month! I remember how the spotting started and it wasn't anywhere near this little brown discharge I get from time to time. Try to stay positive. Stress is one of the common causes of miscarriages. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i hate money !!:(


----------



## ozzi

Hey all... we are expecting our 1st mini me (20th March ish). Due for a dating scan next week after early bleeding. Just thought I'd say hi :o)


----------



## blessed22

hey luv sending you a big hug!!!! And praying all is well but I just have to tell you I honestly dont think its a miscarriage!I say this because I have one and I never experienced any brown or know anyone who had brown....brown means old! which is good!! I hope that makes you feel better luv!


----------



## loolindley

welcome ozzi!! Congratulations, and h+h 9 months! xxx


----------



## blessed22

littleANDlost said:


> Mrs Cupcake said:
> 
> 
> just sharing a quick yay! i got my first scan date today - my 12 week scan will be 2nd september!!!
> 
> can't wait!
> 
> You must be so excited!! I can't wait out to find out about my first scan date! :) xxClick to expand...

I got my first scan yesterday too!!!!! yaahhhhhh with you!!! I heard that heartbeat and saw my bookie boo!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
i cant wait till you get your scan too yo gonna b so excited


----------



## blessed22

hi ozzi congrats!!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hiya Ladies,

First of all, thank you for taking the time to write so many lovely, comforting replies. I apreciate all the advice and support - so so glad i joined this forum, it really is a support network isn't it :D

The Dr has phoned me now and says not to worry overly even though I've had a m/c already it doesn't mean that this is necessarily going to be one too. I am still worried though - well you do don't you? It's worse I think because it was a missed miscarriage last time and I didn't have any bleeding - only some pink spotting, so i'm still worried cos I know it can happen woith no signs at all really.

She told me to put my feet up and relax which I can't do cos I'm at work but fortunately I work with my Mum who is very caring and is allowing me to take it easy and sit on my bum lots today :D

So, the next step is I am waiting for the EPU to ring me andget me in for a scan - the Dr was ringing them and getting them to call me but that was nearly 2 hrs ago and I haven't heard - Boohoo....

Will let you all know what happens ....

xxxxxxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

this might sound rellay wired but something in my bely is moving wonder if am further along or eveything just gettin ready strageee x


----------



## loolindley

Danielle. It will probably just be your uterus stretching. I have heard women describe it as feeling like their tummy is being stretched on a rack!!


----------



## ozzi

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hiya Ladies,
> 
> First of all, thank you for taking the time to write so many lovely, comforting replies. I apreciate all the advice and support - so so glad i joined this forum, it really is a support network isn't it :D
> 
> The Dr has phoned me now and says not to worry overly even though I've had a m/c already it doesn't mean that this is necessarily going to be one too. I am still worried though - well you do don't you? It's worse I think because it was a missed miscarriage last time and I didn't have any bleeding - only some pink spotting, so i'm still worried cos I know it can happen woith no signs at all really.
> 
> She told me to put my feet up and relax which I can't do cos I'm at work but fortunately I work with my Mum who is very caring and is allowing me to take it easy and sit on my bum lots today :D
> 
> So, the next step is I am waiting for the EPU to ring me andget me in for a scan - the Dr was ringing them and getting them to call me but that was nearly 2 hrs ago and I haven't heard - Boohoo....
> 
> Will let you all know what happens ....
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you:hugs:
I had a lot of bleeding last week and was totally freaking out for a few days whilst I waited for a second blood test... now just waiting for the scan to confirm dates. Being stuck in limbo land sucks, keep us posted. Be thinking of you xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

[/QUOTE]

It's real! That's what my head would be thinking. 

I'm not looking forward to morning sickness. Let's hope it passes me by!

Yesterday was truly shitty. My father got diagnosed with lymphoma which is just....awful. He's such an amazing man. I haven't told either of my parents about being pregnant yet. With all the tests and appointments for him, it just hasn't felt right. I'm his only child, (two half brothers, one with two little boys) so it feels odd not to tell him. But, if I lost the baby, it would be another crushing sadness.

*sigh*[/QUOTE]


I'm sorry about your father, that must be a hard decision on whether to tell them about the baby. When you do get to tell them in a few weeks it will be a really nice surprise for them though.


----------



## blessed22

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hiya Ladies,
> 
> First of all, thank you for taking the time to write so many lovely, comforting replies. I apreciate all the advice and support - so so glad i joined this forum, it really is a support network isn't it :D
> 
> The Dr has phoned me now and says not to worry overly even though I've had a m/c already it doesn't mean that this is necessarily going to be one too. I am still worried though - well you do don't you? It's worse I think because it was a missed miscarriage last time and I didn't have any bleeding - only some pink spotting, so i'm still worried cos I know it can happen woith no signs at all really.
> 
> She told me to put my feet up and relax which I can't do cos I'm at work but fortunately I work with my Mum who is very caring and is allowing me to take it easy and sit on my bum lots today :D
> 
> So, the next step is I am waiting for the EPU to ring me andget me in for a scan - the Dr was ringing them and getting them to call me but that was nearly 2 hrs ago and I haven't heard - Boohoo....
> 
> Will let you all know what happens ....
> 
> xxxxxxxx

goodluck hun im sure all is well n its natural to worry! lol so i wont say dnt worry!!! but i will say we are all here for you so come and vent scream cry whateva hahaha we will understand!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok Ladies I need some advice. I don't know if this is just my hormones or if I really do feel this way but about a month ago we got a 7 week old puppy. And I realize that I should love this dog and be happy around it, but all I want to do is wring her neck! We have been trying for weeks to house break her... and I know at this point it is not that her bladder cant hold out for long... she just goes anywhere! We are very good at taking her outside like every hour, but still its like she holds it so she can do inside! She is also in a biting stage and you cant even pet her without getting nipped. I have no patience for her right now and all I want to do is scream at her. I told hubby that if he cant look after her (he sleeps in so I have to deal with the dog in the morning) then I want her gone. Do you think I am feeling like this because I am hormonal or because I truly hate the dog?? 

Sorry I just need to rant.


----------



## blessed22

ummm idk probably just hormones!!! cus my dog works my nerves too but i love her to death!!! and I woulld neva get rid her but i do get frustrated with her more! lol its ok


----------



## MsCrow

Joannaxoxo said:


> I'm sorry about your father, that must be a hard decision on whether to tell them about the baby. When you do get to tell them in a few weeks it will be a really nice surprise for them though.

Thanks. It is hard. We live quite far away and I want to be able to tell them in person but I can see not doing so until the end of August. Who knows. I feel like I'm hiding something massive from them, well I am I suppose, but what they're/we're facing is so much already. I don't want them worrying about me too.

As for your dog, well, I think it's probably 70% hormones and 30% annoyed with your dog. At the moment I am fit to snap at anything. Someone's bag kept knocking my leg on the train this morning and I was 2 seconds away from ripping their head off! So, I guess it could be that. But also, well, your priorities have changed a little in your head, so the fact the puppy is preferring to wee inside would tick you off. All I can suggest is perseverance and making her favourite indoor places REALLY unattractive.


----------



## MsCrow

I just thought....when our girl kitten wanted to wee in the corner of the living room (we had gotten heavy litter which she didn't like) we put tinfoil in the corner which she HATED, so that might work with your puppy?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

MsCrow said:


> I just thought....when our girl kitten wanted to wee in the corner of the living room (we had gotten heavy litter which she didn't like) we put tinfoil in the corner which she HATED, so that might work with your puppy?

Good idea, I'll have to think of something she doesn't like. But no sure where to put it, since she goes in random places. I think it might be an attention thing too, since I am practically ignoring her at the minute (just trying to stay calm so I stay away) and DH is the one looking after her, which is isn't consistant enough. I am just so hormonal at the minute that any little thing she does is enough to put my head through the wall. lol it seems silly really but I can't help it at the time. Thanks for your advice


----------



## charm232

Hey ladies, 

How are we all? Excellent I hope, well I was just wondering if anyone else has booked a dating scan? I thought they did them at 12 weeks but I have just had mine confirmed by the mid wife and it is on 18th of Aug and I will exactly 10 weeks


----------



## newfielady

I think it could be hormonal. I loves my puppy right to death, and shes a great dog but she gets on my nerves more now than ever. :(. I tries not to ball at her because I know it's just me and not her. I guess we are all getting a lesson in patience now :haha:


----------



## charm232

............oops, posted too early!!!! 

I will be 10 weeks, very excited but just wondering if anyone else has dates for theirs? How on earth are we going to wait that long its awful I'm just too excited to wait! I am a teacher and am hols at the mo which is a big bonus but i'm just trying to keep myself occupied as this is my 1st!!!! so no other kids to keep me busy!


----------



## newfielady

I'm waiting for my dating scan now. I'll have it next week or the very beginning of the week after.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> I think it could be hormonal. I loves my puppy right to death, and shes a great dog but she gets on my nerves more now than ever. :(. I tries not to ball at her because I know it's just me and not her. I guess we are all getting a lesson in patience now :haha:

They say patience is a virtue... it sooo is true right now.


----------



## breezybride

charm232 said:


> ............oops, posted too early!!!!
> 
> I will be 10 weeks, very excited but just wondering if anyone else has dates for theirs? How on earth are we going to wait that long its awful I'm just too excited to wait! I am a teacher and am hols at the mo which is a big bonus but i'm just trying to keep myself occupied as this is my 1st!!!! so no other kids to keep me busy!

I am also a teacher and expecting my first. :) I'm due 3/30. :) 5 wks today!


----------



## littleANDlost

Good day all,

Been stuck at work and to busy to check the boards and looks like it's been a busy day.

Luv_My_Bichon... I hope everything is ok, I can't really say much more than anyone else has but we're all thinking off you. The news of your pregnancy might be a well needed boost for your dad when you do tell him though 

and to everyone else. How are we all? :)
I seem to be in a good mood today, I finally finished a work based NVQ this morning which now looks nice on my CV and my morning sickness is finally (touch wood) letting up.

xx


----------



## loolindley

newfielady said:


> I think it could be hormonal. I loves my puppy right to death, and shes a great dog but she gets on my nerves more now than ever. :(. I tries not to ball at her because I know it's just me and not her. I guess we are all getting a lesson in patience now :haha:

We have a 3 year old, and a 4 month old cocker spaniels, and the yougest, Indy is a bloody monster. She is so mischievious, and I realise that normally I would laugh, but she just makes me want to cry at the moment (especially when I want a nap, and she is chewing that bloody squeeky toy...which I must remember before bedtime I hid it under my OH's pillow!). 

I would say for me it is morstly hormonal, but I completely get the accident thing. Magic, the 3 year old took over a year to house train - and not for our hard work. 

Have you tried crate training? We did it with Indy, and she was house broken in a couple of weeks. It pulls on the heart strings a bit more when you have to bang them up, but it works a treat. She is out of the crate now, and sleeps on the landing with Magic every night - accident free.

You'll get there hun, but it'll drive you potty in the process!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

loolindley said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> I think it could be hormonal. I loves my puppy right to death, and shes a great dog but she gets on my nerves more now than ever. :(. I tries not to ball at her because I know it's just me and not her. I guess we are all getting a lesson in patience now :haha:
> 
> We have a 3 year old, and a 4 month old cocker spaniels, and the yougest, Indy is a bloody monster. She is so mischievious, and I realise that normally I would laugh, but she just makes me want to cry at the moment (especially when I want a nap, and she is chewing that bloody squeeky toy...which I must remember before bedtime I hid it under my OH's pillow!).
> 
> I would say for me it is morstly hormonal, but I completely get the accident thing. Magic, the 3 year old took over a year to house train - and not for our hard work.
> 
> Have you tried crate training? We did it with Indy, and she was house broken in a couple of weeks. It pulls on the heart strings a bit more when you have to bang them up, but it works a treat. She is out of the crate now, and sleeps on the landing with Magic every night - accident free.
> 
> You'll get there hun, but it'll drive you potty in the process!Click to expand...


Wow a year to house train! I think I would get rid of her before then haha. I think this is all down to my hormones making me crazy. We have considered crate training but I don't think it would be much different from what we are already doing... at night and when we are out, she gets put into the small bathroom, we put a baby gate in front of the door rather than closing her in completely with the door closed. It seems to work and shes stopped peeing in there during the night or while we are out... so I know she is able to hold it for long periods of time... I think she is just peeing on the floor to get attention. Boy its like having a baby already! haha


----------



## littleANDlost

I couldn&#8217;t help much with the dog issue so I googled (good old google) and found this

''Make yourself a Shaker Bottle or Shaker Can

A shaker can is simply an empty cola can with a several coins inside it. The opening is taped over to prevent the coins flying out. It makes a lot of noise when you shake it up and down. 

A shaker bottle is a plastic bottle with some small pebbles or coins placed inside.

Watch your dog for any signs (such as sniffing and circling) that he is even thinking about urinating. The moment he goes to urinate shake the can once only to get his attention. The loud noise should startle him and interrupt what he is doing. As he looks towards where the noise has come from. Give him the command in a stern voice 'NO PEE'. Sometimes throwing the can in his general direction works well too but be careful not to hit him with it as you only want to startle him not harm him.

OK, so you have stopped him peeing once. Now you have to be consistent and diligent and continue with the behaviour modification each and every time you see him attempts to urinate.&#8217;&#8217;


Looks like fun to me even if it doesn&#8217;t work.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thats an awesome idea!!! I will definately try that today! Thanks so much :)


----------



## littleANDlost

I hope it works for you :)


----------



## struth

MsCrow said:


> Joannaxoxo said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about your father, that must be a hard decision on whether to tell them about the baby. When you do get to tell them in a few weeks it will be a really nice surprise for them though.
> 
> Thanks. It is hard. We live quite far away and I want to be able to tell them in person but I can see not doing so until the end of August. Who knows. I feel like I'm hiding something massive from them, well I am I suppose, but what they're/we're facing is so much already. I don't want them worrying about me too.Click to expand...

:hugs: What a trying time for you. You must have such mixed emotions. Lots of hugs to you x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am back ladies had a tuff afternoon feeling sic an deeling with a teething baby. haha i have images of you thowing coke cans at ur puppy now hehehe


----------



## loolindley

Joannaxoxo said:


> We have considered crate training but I don't think it would be much different from what we are already doing... at night and when we are out, she gets put into the small bathroom, we put a baby gate in front of the door rather than closing her in completely with the door closed. It seems to work and shes stopped peeing in there during the night or while we are out... so I know she is able to hold it for long periods of time... I think she is just peeing on the floor to get attention. Boy its like having a baby already! haha



Good practice for you :haha: Maybe try the bathroom thing during the day too? We crate trained in day and night to start with. Just an idea! I'm sure you'll crack it (or her) one way or another ;) x


----------



## struth

charm232 said:


> ............oops, posted too early!!!!
> 
> I will be 10 weeks, very excited but just wondering if anyone else has dates for theirs? How on earth are we going to wait that long its awful I'm just too excited to wait! I am a teacher and am hols at the mo which is a big bonus but i'm just trying to keep myself occupied as this is my 1st!!!! so no other kids to keep me busy!

Wow - 10 weeks. I'm jealous! I haven't even got my booking appointment with the midwife until 8.5 weeks (8th August). I can't see my scan being early! Will you have your nuchal scan at the same time? Will you not be too early for that?

As for me, today I am ridiculously tired. Like stupidly so. I came home from work at lunchtime - I was going to work from this afternoon. Instead i ate lunch and then promptly feel asleep for three hours. I have woken up feeling super groggy and I can't snap out of it. I have been tired for the last three weeks but today I have hit a wall. Anyone else done this?


----------



## MsCrow

struth said:


> I have been tired for the last three weeks but today I have hit a wall. Anyone else done this?

Yes! That was me a few days ago at work. I literally just hit a wall and virtually fell asleep at my desk. My bones ached, just walking upstairs, I could have slept anywhere. Today has been odd, veerrryyy energised, but I have a lot to do. Maybe tomorrow for you will be a different day? Perhaps there are major baby development days and it takes it out of you and then the next day is less trying.

Thanks for the kind thoughts btw, much appreciated.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

MsCrow said:


> Yes! That was me a few days ago at work. I literally just hit a wall and virtually fell asleep at my desk. My bones ached, just walking upstairs, I could have slept anywhere. Today has been odd, veerrryyy energised, but I have a lot to do. Maybe tomorrow for you will be a different day? Perhaps there are major baby development days and it takes it out of you and then the next day is less trying.
> 
> Thanks for the kind thoughts btw, much appreciated.

Thats a good way of looking at things. I was sooo tired yesterday I took 2 naps and still went to bed early. Today I am wide awake. Maybe some days are a bigger milestones for baby then others.


----------



## struth

Funny - I was wondering the same earlier. I read somewhere that when you get past the first few weeks that the rate of development can depend on the baby and that there can be growth spurts! Perhaps today is growth spurt day x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i do have to say with izzy the first trimester was the worsted from 13+ weeks i felt great untill i started in slow labour at 38 weeks and had her at 39 weeks 2 days. 

how are all ur symtoms tonight x


----------



## Sambles

xdaniellexpx said:


> i do have to say with izzy the first trimester was the worsted from 13+ weeks i felt great untill i started in slow labour at 38 weeks and had her at 39 weeks 2 days.
> 
> how are all ur symtoms tonight x

Snap!! I was exactly the same with DS. The first 13 weeks were definitely the worse for me. 

I'm soooo tired tonight and my back and legs are a bit achey but I've been on my feet at work all day. I've also started to feel quite sicky when I eat but obviously I have to eat so it's not that pleasant!

Is anyone still getting cramps on and off?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep ive got the cramps at the min i feel good i just want to eat constantly. am getting cramps all over my belly tho is this normal there not painfull like xx 

sorry for using the word like all the time am a scouser so its what we say hahah xx


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha when I read your posts now I'm gonna read them with a scouser accent :haha:

I think the cramps are normal but like everything, you can't help but worry a bit xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha cickkkkkeeennn haha the 1st 12 weeks are the worse thats y i want a doppler hehe


----------



## littleANDlost

Evening Ladies!

Finaly got to sit down after getting in from work. Ever feel like things just never stop? Thankfuly though I've not been sick all day!!!! Only felt a little sick earlier. I think i've cracked it! I just have to eat constantly.


----------



## Flaneuse

I hear you! I feel better when I am full, but everything tends to sound unappetizing so it is a battle!


----------



## Sambles

xdaniellexpx said:


> haha cickkkkkeeennn haha the 1st 12 weeks are the worse thats y i want a doppler hehe

I got a doppler with DS and I was so glad I did but you have to be careful that you don't become obsessed with them which I almost did :blush:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i probbly will oooo i just cant waitttt i need a can of cerry coke cravinggggss


----------



## Sambles

Mmmm cherry coke sounds good :thumbup:

Did you have any cravings with your daughter?


----------



## kizzy22

Hello ladies,
Hoped I could join this forum- have been keeping an eye on it for a little while and thought I would say hi! :happydance:
What an exciting forum as we are all due around the same time. I am 6 weeks and due on March 21st (I think!) How's everyone feeling? I'm still feeling anxious and can't wait to get thru the next few weeks to make it feel more 'real' and secure. I know so many people who had troubles in the first few weeks and I just want this to stick! I've wanted a baba for such a long time but had to hold on for quite a while as I have a very large ovarian cyst which had to be removed along with one of my ovaries so I was dubious to whether I could get pregnant or not. I am so pleased that I am and do feel positive but just want to feel more confident!!! On a different note- has anyone had a lot of excess salivia without vomiting?!!

Congrats to you all and a very happy and healthy pregnancy wished to you all. :thumbup:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Kizzy :flower:
Here's hoping you have a great pregnancy. 
I've felt nauseous with some saliva. Going out for a quick walk outside has really helped.


----------



## Sambles

Hi Kizzy :hi:

Welcome and congratulations :happydance:

These first few weeks are definitely the worse. I wish I could hibernate until I reached 2nd tri! xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

So the EPU rang and as understanding and sympathetic as she was - they won't see my til I'm 7 weeks!! Shesaid they can't see enough before then but I've read you girls have gone way earlier :(

So I've got to wait until a week on Monday to see if my little one is ok?? I am beyond in despair!!

So so unfair and made worse by the fact mine was a missed miscarriage last time so even though the brown has now stopped I can't be sure it's ok as that happened last time and I didn;t find out until week 11 the baby died at 6.5/7 weeks - How am I gonna cope til then?

DH God love him just went out and bought me a Digi so at least I can check to see if the levels have gone up on that. The last one I did nearly 2 weeks ago said 1-2, please God let it say 3+

xx


----------



## Flaneuse

Aw hang in there! I know, it is easier said than done. FX for you. xo


----------



## Sambles

Aww hun so sorry that you've got to wait over a week to find out if everything is ok :hugs: I think it just depends what area you live in as to when they will scan you which is just rubbish.

I really hope you get a 3+ on the digi xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Sambles said:


> Mmmm cherry coke sounds good :thumbup:
> 
> Did you have any cravings with your daughter?

yep cream soad hha


----------



## loolindley

Im sorry that you have to wait until a week Monday, but I can understand why they do it. When I didn't see a heart beat on Tuesday, it broke my heart, and I have done nothing but worry since then. I have to go back on Wednesday, but all I can think about are the what if's. It's so upsetting to think that I might not be pregnant any more, but it could just have been too early to detect anything.

Please stay positive honey. xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Flaneuse, Sambles and Loolindley, thank you for your replies.

Loolindley you've made me see why they won't see me yet - you need to stay positive too hunni :) When do you go back?? Will they see you again?

I'm desperate to do the digi but I don't need a wee!!! Boohoo - so got a Becks no alcohol beer which I'm sipping on trying to relax after my yummy spag bog for tea. Today has been a very trying day and I so hope the digi will give me reasurance x


----------



## Lotus Flower

thought i might add my name here :) im 8 weeks today and due on the 8th of march next year


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Lotus Flower! Congratulations on your BFP :) You'll find lots of lovely ladies here to share your journey x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS I did it and it says 3+ :D so at least I know things are going the right way even if the EPU won't see me :D xxx


----------



## Flaneuse

Yay that is good!!! Happy for you :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

thanks I am very relieved that they are not still at 1-2 so hopefully it's all good. At least I know my levels are increasing :D x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Not brilliantly clear as I took it with my phone but it's a sight I was very relieved to see x
 



Attached Files:







Picture.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Got to see my little bean's heartbeat today! Even though I've been spotting off and on for the past two weeks, they said everything seems fine. They also told me that I'm measuring 6+3 weeks, so I've updated my ticker accordingly. Which also moves my due date to March 19th!

Hope all is well for you ladies (this thread moves so fast, I don't always get a chance to read everyone's updates!) 
:flower:


----------



## pristock230

Hi Everyone! Hope all is well - this thread moves so quick, sorry I can't comment on all!

Just wanted to drop by to say hello though!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Hi mommies,
I am so addicted to Mt. Dew!! And I heard that caffeine can cause miscarriages...Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## breezybride

firsttimer1 said:


> If so - any symptoms?
> 
> During what was week 3 i was REAL hot and exhausted, now im just tired all the time. No MS yet or peeing in the night. LOL.
> 
> Just wanted to find some ladies at same point really - everyone else seems much further along! :(
> 
> BTW my due date is March 18th xxx :dance:
> 
> *UPDATE* Here are our 'Mid March Mama' due dates!
> 
> 4th - emmalloyd
> 5th - MrsMoose
> 8Th - Lotus Flower
> 10th - Sementhia
> 11th - Honeymooner / Pooch / Victorial8 / emerald78 / Wishingfor... / kafalaf
> 12th - mitchnorm / ali731 / Cupcake
> 13th - Eala / Kas75
> 14th - Kaede351 / Cowgirlranda / lloydette
> 15th - Ginganinja / MarcsPinkLady / Waula / MyLittleFish / Charm232 / struth
> 16th - Kayleigh&Bump / 6lilpigs / jds2011 / baboo / looley / trace123 / newfielady
> 17th - blouseybrown / wudluvabub / NJAngelAPN / blessed22 / lauraclili / FaiiryDustt / Karry / niknak282
> 18th - FirstTimer1 / mscrow / sahmSC0709 / Aidle / Jaanu / Jaithra / loolindley / family09 / twinkie210 / matti1tb
> 19th - txhappy / shortnslow / MrsHelenH / Laura_2010 / SeaThreePea0 / Ventri / fluffy28 / lizzieredrup
> 20th - aj11 / moonflowermay / crowned / flaneuse / addy1 / nextyrmommy / LovePurple / chrissik / laura85 / rhart / littlemiss200
> 21st - gypsy1981 / pristock230 / Baldockbaby7
> 22nd - Redsox / BlessingBaby3 / Spiffynoodles
> 23rd - meerkat13 / Wishing2be / Diet_Coke / G3M
> 24th - sw33tp3a / angelica2 / Ittybittyx
> 25th - chatlinegirl / em2656 / Shanshan / siuan / alette
> 26th - Luv_My_Bichon / jellybeann
> 27th - EM1021 / ktwissdom
> 28th - kdutra / Mrs.JI / Joannaxoxo / TTCLMD
> 30Th - MarchLoveBug
> 
> To be confirmed: DukesAngel; sarahchick; woochild; suzibabydust; natalie h, lexi374
> 
> :angel: 2 mid march angel babies :angel: - always in our thoughts.


Can I be added to the list? Due March 30th! :):happydance:


----------



## blessed22

Hey ladies i hope all is well with you guys!!!! time for me to go to sleep jus stopped to check on everyone bc missing a day on this thread is like missing a week.....lol hahhaha


----------



## babycareindo

I am also 4 weeks pregnant. I have sore boobs, cramping around 11 dpo along with spotting, hotter than normal and morning sickness (yes already). I also have increased CM. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## babycareindo

I am also 4 weeks pregnant. I have sore boobs, cramping around 11 dpo along with spotting, hotter than normal and morning sickness (yes already). I also have increased CM. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

BlessingBaby3 said:


> Hi mommies,
> I am so addicted to Mt. Dew!! And I heard that caffeine can cause miscarriages...Has anyone else heard this?

Hi there,

Yes you need to limit your caffeine i intake to 200mg daily - to give you an idea there's 75mg in a cup (not a mug) of tea.

I have one proper brew in the morning to wake me up then I switch to decaff for the rest of the day :coffee: If like me, you're a tea belly, then Yorkshire Tea Decaffinated is really tasty :D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

regarding the caffine i agree with Luv_My_Bichon

my midwife specifically told me to limit caffine because it can cause miscarriage

hope that helps!


----------



## MsCrow

loolindley said:


> Im sorry that you have to wait until a week Monday, but I can understand why they do it. When I didn't see a heart beat on Tuesday, it broke my heart, and I have done nothing but worry since then. I have to go back on Wednesday, but all I can think about are the what if's. It's so upsetting to think that I might not be pregnant any more, but it could just have been too early to detect anything.
> 
> Please stay positive honey. xx

Loo I had a scan at 5 weeks 2 days after some unexpected bleeding and just saw the sac and yolk. I see you were about that, or certainly before 6 weeks when you had your first scan...it's highly unlikely you'd see a heartbeat at that point. You most likely will at your next scan, which is why they're getting you back in. Take heart, it will be ok.


----------



## loolindley

Thanks ladies. I'm back in on Wednesday, for another scan, and with my new dates, I will probbaly be 6+5, so fingers crossed there will be something to see. I did an IC this morning, and the test line appeared before the control line! Strongest I've seen it yet, so it put my mind at rest a little :)

Oh! Yesterday, I hid one of the squeeky dog toys under my OH's pillow to stop the puppy from playing whilst I wasted a nap. I forgot to move it, so half way through the night when he rolled over, there was this really loud SQEEEEEEEKKKKKK!!! I've never jumped out of the bed so quickly!!! :haha:

Just got myself some Red Hot Chili Peppers tickets for November. I think I will be about 22 weeks, but I was good, and got seating tix. I hope I'm well enough to go!!!!! :D


----------



## firsttimer1

Good morning ladies!!! 

How are you all today? Can we get an update of everyones symptoms please?

Today i feel FINE. no nausea or anything. Yesterday i had a tiny bit of brown tinged 'gunk' when i wiped after the loo. :( Hoping its ok. Bit worried that im symptomless!!!


----------



## MsCrow

loolindley said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm back in on Wednesday, for another scan, and with my new dates, I will probbaly be 6+5, so fingers crossed there will be something to see. I did an IC this morning, and the test line appeared before the control line! Strongest I've seen it yet, so it put my mind at rest a little :)

LOL, I did this yesterday and the test line whooshed into view before the control line. I, like you was stressing so it was reassuring. My second scan is next Thursday...I'll be thinking of you Wednesday and hoping it's positive! I'll be 7.5 weeks on the 4th. Fingers crossed.

Firsttimer, I partly did the test because I don't have many symptoms either. I started thinking, I wonder if it's because they're gradual and I'm used to them? For instance, my breasts are fuller and more sensitive, but they have been for about 10 days and I've mostly forgotten about it. I wake up with nausea but it goes away with breakfast, it creeps back, disappears throughout the day. I forget about it too.


----------



## struth

I think you are right MsCrow - the symptoms become 'normal' and so we notice them less. Having said that last week, I almost forgot I was pregnant as I had hardly any symptoms at all. This week though, they are back with a vengeance!

I seem to have sore boobs all the time (and so that has become normal and I don't notice it much any more) but the nausea and tiredness comes and goes. Yesterday I think I could have slept all day and this morning I am groggy too. 

One thing I have noticed in the last day or two is that not only am I going to the toilet more often but my bladder seems to hold less. My pee seems to be shorter (TMI!!!) than it used to be. Anyone else notice this?

Oh - and the bloat. I am definitely bloated!


----------



## MsCrow

struth said:


> One thing I have noticed in the last day or two is that not only am I going to the toilet more often but my bladder seems to hold less. My pee seems to be shorter (TMI!!!) than it used to be. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Oh - and the bloat. I am definitely bloated!

Yes about the wee thing. I can usually hold it for ages and pee like a racehorse. At the moment, I'm virtually crossing my legs as I walk to work and then, when I do wee, it's hardly a large amount. 

And the bloat. I hadn't, until yesterday. I felt like a fat little sausage :neutral:. I find this tough to be honest having had an eating disorder from my mid teens to mid twenties. I weighed myself this morning, still the same, it's not like I'd do anything negative again but bloating freaks me out.


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning ladies!

Hope you're all feeling good! :thumbup:

Well MS has come with a vengeance for me!!! Well I say MS but it's really been evening sickness - started to feel really nauseous yesterday evening after dinner and ended up very ill before bed!!!! This morning no sickness as yet (thank gawd!!) but soooooo very nauseous...........yuck! :sick::sick:

Good luck to you ladies who are going for scans soon - still waiting to hear when mine is - really cannot wait, as it'll seem more real!!! 

I'm also cutting down caffeine...I allow myself a real cuppa every morning and then go onto de-caff tea...not the same but better for us!! :shrug:

Take care xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how are u all weather is crap alwasy the way bought myself a new maxi dress yesterday aswel:( 

i have no symptoms today at all :(


----------



## firsttimer1

nicnak282 said:


> morning ladies!
> 
> Hope you're all feeling good! :thumbup:
> 
> Well ms has come with a vengeance for me!!! Well i say ms but it's really been evening sickness - started to feel really nauseous yesterday evening after dinner and ended up very ill before bed!!!! This morning no sickness as yet (thank gawd!!) but soooooo very nauseous...........yuck! :sick::sick:
> 
> Good luck to you ladies who are going for scans soon - still waiting to hear when mine is - really cannot wait, as it'll seem more real!!!
> 
> I'm also cutting down caffeine...i allow myself a real cuppa every morning and then go onto de-caff tea...not the same but better for us!! :shrug:
> 
> Take care xxx

how far along are you hun? Xx


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies!
> 
> Hope you're all feeling good! :thumbup:
> 
> Well ms has come with a vengeance for me!!! Well i say ms but it's really been evening sickness - started to feel really nauseous yesterday evening after dinner and ended up very ill before bed!!!! This morning no sickness as yet (thank gawd!!) but soooooo very nauseous...........yuck! :sick::sick:
> 
> Good luck to you ladies who are going for scans soon - still waiting to hear when mine is - really cannot wait, as it'll seem more real!!!
> 
> I'm also cutting down caffeine...i allow myself a real cuppa every morning and then go onto de-caff tea...not the same but better for us!! :shrug:
> 
> Take care xxx
> 
> how far along are you hun? XxClick to expand...


Hiya hon 

I think I'm around 7 weeks yesterday - was doing ok with not many symptoms at all before yesterday!!! Feeling a little better at the mo and thinking of trying some proper food not just ginger biscuits!! 

How're you feeling? xx


----------



## jojo76

Hi all, please can I join! Due 27th March, still in total shock, our little boy is only 10 months old and it took us AGES to conceive him, so thought we'd get an early start for number 2 - two weeks later - preggers!! So happy though! x


----------



## firsttimer1

ah i wondered as a few people keep saying ''ms has come full force today and im 7 weeks''.. seems like MS likes 7 weeks LOL!

Im hoping then that thats the case for me - as until now ive just had extremely MILD nauasea... nothing to shout home about!

im fed up of feeling fine HAHA - need some reassurance symptoms :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

congrats jojo!!!! xXx


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> ah i wondered as a few people keep saying ''ms has come full force today and im 7 weeks''.. seems like MS likes 7 weeks LOL!
> 
> Im hoping then that thats the case for me - as until now ive just had extremely MILD nauasea... nothing to shout home about!
> 
> im fed up of feeling fine HAHA - need some reassurance symptoms :wacko:

He-he...I know how you feel hon!! I was the same a few days ago...now I'm not too sure though!!!! :wacko:

Make the most of the next couple of days...and all the best!! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks..... bring on the MS! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am exactly the same i want to be sickkk haha


----------



## wouldluvabub

OMG ladies do NOT wish sickness upon yourselves.. I feel TERRIBLE had to come home from work yesterday after I threw up in the hand basin.. Just came up so quick that I didn't have time to get anywhere else! I can not eat which makes me worry about baby and I feel like I need to carry a bucket around with me all the time just in case!!!! NOT FUN!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i think i only want it so i no am pregnant hehe


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies I go for my scan Monday. :D I should be 6-7 weeks. (The doctor put me back a week from what I though so I guess 6 weeks?) Waiting for the scan to find out for sure. 
As for symptoms. I'm noticing nausea has reared it's ugly head, (haven't "been sick" but pretty darn close), sore breast, back aches, fatigued, vivid dreams. Oh, and _mood swings_!


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> Well ladies I go for my scan Monday. :D I should be 6-7 weeks. (The doctor put me back a week from what I though so I guess 6 weeks?) Waiting for the scan to find out for sure.
> As for symptoms. I'm noticing nausea has reared it's ugly head, (haven't "been sick" but pretty darn close), sore breast, back aches, fatigued, vivid dreams. Oh, and _mood swings_!

My 7 week scan is on monday too! Mine is at 11:15am. Very worried as ive not got many symptoms, and this is how (and when) i found out last time i had had a MC :( 

so fingers crossed!

Ive not had the vivid dream thing this time. Just tiredness, moody and very mild bouts of nausea this week. No sore boobs etc xxx


----------



## harrybaby

Hello! Newbie here!! Please can I join? Im 6 weeks pregnant - due on 23rd March!


----------



## blessed22

Hey ladies how are we today? Hope all is well!
As for firsttimer I have no ms no sore boobs really just the nipple a little(tmi) and i sleep more but thats it and I saw my little sweet pea wed and all was good so dont worry Im sure your ok we are just lucky! o btw they moved my due to march 18th!


----------



## firsttimer1

welcome harrybaby :)

ladies - are any of you who are around 6 weeks/7 weeks; having REALLY BAD HEADACHES? mine is real sore today :(


----------



## firsttimer1

march 18th is same as me :) will update the 1st page ;)


----------



## blessed22

yaahhhh how fun!!! btw I had headaches all the time in the beginning but not so much right now!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Symptoms for me include peeing more than usual, really hungry all day and then in the evening I dont even want to look at food (might be the start of nausea?). I'm noticing smells a lot more now, breasts hurt a little but mostly just the nipple and today I have a bit of lower back ache. Oh and the mood swings!


----------



## BlessingBaby3

My symptoms are weeing a lot, and sore boobs! That's it!! I feel blessed not to be sick this time around because my other two pregnancy was not fun at all!! My breast reassures me everytime I lay down!! Lol! I haven't vomited once since I found out I was pregnant...so that's a blessing to me!! :) I hate throwing up!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have another symptom my sence of smell i was in weatherspoons befor and i went thew 5 forks because the smelt of wet dog hehe


----------



## pristock230

My symptoms are using the bathroom a lot, feeling quesey, light headed, and just plain old tired!


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> i have another symptom my sence of smell i was in weatherspoons befor and i went thew 5 forks because the smelt of wet dog hehe

ha ha I have that even wen I'm not preg! Honestly, I have the bad habit of smelling the fork and knife before I eat, and if I can smell metal and gross I i won't use them!! :Wacko: at uni I went through a period of only using plastic forks and knifes!! X

I've not got the smell thing :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

:blush:o u will with izzy i smelt my washing and when somthing didnt smell fresh after it dryed i washed it again:blush::blush:


----------



## pooch

i hate feeling sick! i can't take it anymore. i went to the store this morning and got b6 as it's supposed to help; it hasn't. i feel like i'm hung over and i've been drinking as much water as i can tolerate. nothing is working. i did buy a huge bag of assorted bubble gum including those really sour cry babies, it's at least making me happy. dh and i are taking a weekend vacation tomorrow to toronto, i'm afraid i'm going to be miserable the entire time, especially during the ride up there. sorry for the negativity it's just all i can think about.


----------



## pooch

xdaniellexpx said:


> :blush:o u will with izzy i smelt my washing and when somthing didnt smell fresh after it dryed i washed it again:blush::blush:

my tee shirts don't smell right, the white ones i washed in bleach. they are making me want to heave!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe i was exactly the same i can only use fairy softner and powder. oh has just got me a clear blue conception test hope i get a 5+ x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ot but how cute was my little girl 5 hours old<<


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Your little girl really is cute! 

I'm getting the sensitive nose thing too. I can't stand the smell of the litter box... OH is the one cleaning it and I hate how long it takes him to scoop... if I could I would have cleaned it out days ago! Yuck. I also cant stand the smell of the carpet cleaner we got, OH used it yesterday to clean up a spot the dog messed and I had to leave the room. The garbage can also stank bad yesterday, OH said he couldnt smell anything :wacko: I am hoping the adversions to smell don't grow into nausea or morning sickness.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i can smell izzy dirty nappy still that i changed at alf 5! hurry up waiting to do this test n i dont need a weee for a change x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

just done the digital test and it says 2-3 weeks so that meens about about 5-6 weeks preg i need a scan rekon i could go to the hospital and say i did have 5+ weeks say i think my hgc is dropping?


----------



## firsttimer1

Hun the highest the digi goes 3+... So its:

1-2 Means 3-4 doc terms
2-3 Means 4- 5 doc terms
3+ Means 5 weeks doc terms

so you got 3+ last time but now 2-3?

I know at a certain point tests won't work anymore cos hcg to high x so dont worry x

#Edited as I confused mtyself haha#


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i havent done 1 before this is my first digital 1, i just want a scan hehe. the first day of my last period was the 8th of june tho so by docs am 7 weeks but i have messed up cycles. 

ps i only had a tiny wee onit thort it would be a big we we cos i realy needed to go could that be y?:dohh::dohh:​


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> ah i wondered as a few people keep saying ''ms has come full force today and im 7 weeks''.. seems like MS likes 7 weeks LOL!
> 
> Im hoping then that thats the case for me - as until now ive just had extremely MILD nauasea... nothing to shout home about!
> 
> im fed up of feeling fine HAHA - need some reassurance symptoms :wacko:

It was 7 weeks for me last time too


----------



## firsttimer1

Your urine is prob too weak Hun as its been diluted during the day. If u did one tomo morn first thing it wud prob be 3+ :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i was hoping it was going to be 5+ :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Its honestly not advised to do one at end of day Hun so please dont worry x if can do one tomo morn u shud? x you shud maybe Google whether a test still works at 7 weeks x


----------



## loolindley

Danielle, I think tests only go to 3+, but I'd agree with the girls as day you are best to test in the morning. Do you have any IC's? I did one this morning, and the test line appeared as soon as it soaked up...before the control line even. It might be a better way of doing it rather than stressing over digis?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i dont realy belive in them anyway i just want to no how far gone i am i hate hate hate the first 12 weeks all u do is worrie wont have my scan till the end of august :(


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi ladies, right I think I'm caught up with all today's updates...as for me, no MS yet and tbh I hope I don't get it - had it last time start after the baby had already died at 7 weeks and I had it terrible :( so for me I'd rather not have it then this pg will feel different.)

So far I'm shattered tonight, when I spoke to EPU yesterday, she said that to carry on life and normal daily activities unless my body tells me to stop and tonight my body is telling me to stop! My feet and my legs ache like mad.

Boobs still sore but I'm noticing it less - must be getting used to it. Had a bit more pale brown discharge today but only when I wiped - wish it wasn't there at all :(

Treated myself today to Adele's 21 - have wanted it for ages and DH got paid today so I thought yeah I deserve it


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

xdaniellexpx said:


> i was hoping it was going to be 5+ :(

They only go up to 3+ hun - has something happened which has got you so worried? (Have I missed it?)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope i just hate these first few weeks havent got my apptment with the hospital till the 12th then my scanwill be another 2-3 weeks i need 1 now for some resurance hope little bean is ok its the not knowing that hurts :( haha thi is prob all just emotions


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Aww try not to worry so, it isn't good for you or the little one. As someone who has had a previous m/c and pale brown spotting I know this is hard but try hun, for your and your baby's sake x


----------



## loolindley

Has everyone had their midwife get in touch? It's just occured to me that I told my doctor about my pregnancy a week last Friday, and she said she was going to pass on my details to the midwife, but I haven't had a phone call yet. I'm not desperate for one or anything, but I just wondered how long they leave it before they call?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

:shrug:i dont get i call i just booked an appotment with them online and turn up:shrug:


----------



## loolindley

On line? 
God, I know that made me sound thick!!! I know what on line is, but I didn't know you did it yourself. Is there a website?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

My Dr gave me a phone number I had to call myself


----------



## loolindley

Grrrrrrrrr. I saw a locum doctor. Bet she's not even a doctor!! Bet she was writing a blog instead of taking down my details. I thought she was tapping on the keyboard a little enthusiasticly!! :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep the doc give me a printout with a password ref number and a website better that speaking to the stupid automated answer phones x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

loolindley said:


> Grrrrrrrrr. I saw a locum doctor. Bet she's not even a doctor!! Bet she was writing a blog instead of taking down my details. I thought she was tapping on the keyboard a little enthusiasticly!! :haha:

:rofl: sorry but that made me laugh :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

humm ive got the munchiesss might have a cheese pie


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

I had chicken and chips for tea - not the healthiest but it's what I fancied.

Have you girls gone off anything yet? I adored raw onions before I was pg, now the very though of them makes me feel queezy


----------



## loolindley

I don't know about going off food, but I have just eaten a BIG bar of orange aero, and now I feel queezy!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

erm not yet with izzy i couldnt eat anything dairy even a cuppa made me bork


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

it's dead weird isn't it how our bodies change and go off stuff we love or crave stuff we don't normally eat. I rarely ate sweet stuff but lately I've cut my tea down to one cup of caffinated so I can eat choccie :munch:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

lmao at 8 Out Of 10 Cats - so funny


----------



## loolindley

I'm going to watch it on +1. Love that programme!


----------



## keeleypup

im 4 weeks due 30th march 

im up for the midnight wee lol sick every morning and very sore boobies


----------



## loolindley

Hi Keeleypup!!

Wow, you've got some mega symptoms already!!

Congratulations. Happy and Healthy 9 months


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

loolindley said:


> I'm going to watch it on +1. Love that programme!

So so so funny tonight!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

keeleypup said:


> im 4 weeks due 30th march
> 
> im up for the midnight wee lol sick every morning and very sore boobies


Hiya :D the weeing's a right pain isn't it? 

Mind you tonight I cannot stop burping and they are huge! I'm so embarrassed!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ammm soo bored might call it a night humm desisons


----------



## loolindley

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Mind you tonight I cannot stop burping and they are huge! I'm so embarrassed!

I can not stop burbing. My OH has started calling me Windy Loo. Charming! I can't help it!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha mines the other end woopsies ha


----------



## keeleypup

i no mega sickness runs in my family so i was expecting that but the midnight run as my partner calls it is cuttin finely in to my beauty sleep lol 

how is everyone else gettin on????


----------



## struth

I'm just back from the out of hours doctors. I had a nap earlier this evening but when I got up I was spotting. Not a lot but more than I was at 5 weeks-brown and clots, like the start of a period. So I called the out of hours service and they advised that I go and see the dr at the hospital. 

Anyway he checked me over and booked me in for a scan on Tuesday. Told me to rest, drink fluids and if the bleeding got worse to head to A&E. It's going to be a long wait until Tuesday :-(


----------



## newfielady

pooch said:


> i hate feeling sick! i can't take it anymore. i went to the store this morning and got b6 as it's supposed to help; it hasn't. i feel like i'm hung over and i've been drinking as much water as i can tolerate. nothing is working. i did buy a huge bag of assorted bubble gum including those really sour cry babies, it's at least making me happy. dh and i are taking a weekend vacation tomorrow to toronto, i'm afraid i'm going to be miserable the entire time, especially during the ride up there. sorry for the negativity it's just all i can think about.

I got a prescription from my doctor for Diclectin. They are a bit expensive but if you have insurance (Which I have lucky me) They are well worth the money. I saved $140 on one months supply!


----------



## ozzi

struth said:


> I'm just back from the out of hours doctors. I had a nap earlier this evening but when I got up I was spotting. Not a lot but more than I was at 5 weeks-brown and clots, like the start of a period. So I called the out of hours service and they advised that I go and see the dr at the hospital.
> 
> Anyway he checked me over and booked me in for a scan on Tuesday. Told me to rest, drink fluids and if the bleeding got worse to head to A&E. It's going to be a long wait until Tuesday :-(

Thinking of you hun :hugs:
Fingers crossed for Tuesday x


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies! We're expecting our first baby around March 24th 2012. (The day before my 30th birthday) So far no morning sickness or breast tenderness. Except my nipples seem to be erect more than normal. Any one else experience that?


----------



## blessed22

Yes kymied lol.....mine are too and today you could see it through my shirt and bra...ugh I didnt want to leave the house!
btw ladies I went to the bathroom and wiped this morning and I saw just a tiny iny bitty witty amount of pink but I had sex yesterday so do you all think its from that? should I worry I tired not to so I just went to sleep and slept for like 4 hours! lol I feel fine and I havnt seen anything since!


----------



## struth

blessed22 said:


> Yes kymied lol.....mine are too and today you could see it through my shirt and bra...ugh I didnt want to leave the house!
> btw ladies I went to the bathroom and wiped this morning and I saw just a tiny iny bitty witty amount of pink but I had sex yesterday so do you all think its from that? should I worry I tired not to so I just went to sleep and slept for like 4 hours! lol I feel fine and I havnt seen anything since!

Blessed22 - I had this a few days ago. A tiny pink spot. When I saw the dr last night about my most recent spotting, the first thing he asked is whether we had had sex as the cervix and surrounding tissues becomes very sensitive and can tear really easily. I'm sure your spot is just this and that it is nothing to worry about x


----------



## Jaylina

firsttimer1 said:


> If so - any symptoms?
> 
> During what was week 3 i was REAL hot and exhausted, now im just tired all the time. No MS yet or peeing in the night. LOL.
> 
> Just wanted to find some ladies at same point really - everyone else seems much further along! :(
> 
> BTW my due date is March 18th xxx :dance:
> 
> *UPDATE* Here are our 'Mid March Mama' due dates!
> 
> 4th - emmalloyd
> 5th - MrsMoose
> 8Th - Lotus Flower
> 10th - Sementhia
> 11th - Honeymooner / Pooch / Victorial8 / emerald78 / Wishingfor... / kafalaf
> 12th - mitchnorm / ali731 / Cupcake
> 13th - Eala / Kas75
> 14th - Kaede351 / Cowgirlranda / lloydette
> 15th - Ginganinja / MarcsPinkLady / Waula / MyLittleFish / Charm232 / struth
> 16th - Kayleigh&Bump / 6lilpigs / jds2011 / baboo / looley / trace123 / newfielady
> 17th - blouseybrown / wudluvabub / NJAngelAPN / lauraclili / FaiiryDustt / Karry / niknak282
> 18th - FirstTimer1 / mscrow / sahmSC0709 / Aidle / Jaanu / Jaithra / loolindley / family09 / twinkie210 / matti1tb / Blessed22
> 19th - txhappy / shortnslow / MrsHelenH / Laura_2010 / SeaThreePea0 / Ventri / fluffy28 / lizzieredrup / Spiffynoodles
> 20th - aj11 / moonflowermay / crowned / flaneuse / addy1 / nextyrmommy / LovePurple / chrissik / laura85 / rhart / littlemiss200
> 21st - gypsy1981 / pristock230 / Baldockbaby7
> 22nd - Redsox / BlessingBaby3
> 23rd - meerkat13 / Wishing2be / Diet_Coke / G3M / Harry baby
> 24th - sw33tp3a / angelica2 / Ittybittyx
> 25th - chatlinegirl / em2656 / Shanshan / siuan / alette
> 26th - Luv_My_Bichon / jellybeann
> 27th - EM1021 / ktwissdom / jojo76
> 28th - kdutra / Mrs.JI / Joannaxoxo / TTCLMD
> 30Th - MarchLoveBug / Breezybride/ keeleypup
> 
> To be confirmed: DukesAngel; sarahchick; woochild; suzibabydust; natalie h, lexi374
> 
> :angel: 2 mid march angel babies :angel: - always in our thoughts.

My expected due date is March 28th 2012!!! These days, I've been having nausea and frequent urination. And it is REALLY annoying.


----------



## loolindley

Struth, are you ok? You must have been really stressed to go to hospital last night, and I really hope everything will be ok for you. :hugs: Take docs advice. Feet up. lots of rest and fluids. xxx


----------



## G3M

firsttimer1 said:


> Good morning ladies!!!
> 
> How are you all today? Can we get an update of everyones symptoms please?
> 
> Today i feel FINE. no nausea or anything. Yesterday i had a tiny bit of brown tinged 'gunk' when i wiped after the loo. :( Hoping its ok. Bit worried that im symptomless!!!

I'm symptomless too!! All I feel is slightly more tired and I had some brown discharge on Thursday! Went to GP who said it was probably due to hormonal changes or the embryo implanting further. Going for an early scan on Tuesday just to make sure all is ok! 20% of women don't get symptoms so looks like we are the lucky ones!! X


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning ladies! :thumbup:

Hope you're all doing ok! I'm still feeling very nauseous...but fingers crossed no real sickness this morning...so far!! Me and DH have got a BBQ later at our friends so am going to say I have an upset tummy - hope it'll explain the nausea and me not drinking wine!!!! Hope they buy it...:winkwink: Was gonna go for being on a de-tox but they really won't believe that one!!

Got my scan letter through this morning - 31st August!!!!! :happydance: I was hoping for an earlier one but this'll be 12 weeks exactly! Think it's gonna be a looooong old month...pah!!! :shrug:

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

G3M said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!
> 
> How are you all today? Can we get an update of everyones symptoms please?
> 
> Today i feel FINE. no nausea or anything. Yesterday i had a tiny bit of brown tinged 'gunk' when i wiped after the loo. :( Hoping its ok. Bit worried that im symptomless!!!
> 
> I'm symptomless too!! All I feel is slightly more tired and I had some brown discharge on Thursday! Went to GP who said it was probably due to hormonal changes or the embryo implanting further. Going for an early scan on Tuesday just to make sure all is ok! 20% of women don't get symptoms so looks like we are the lucky ones!! XClick to expand...

nice to know im not alone in being symptomless! :) Ive had more brown discharge today when i wipe - so hoping its all okay. 

Looks like a few of us have got early scans coming up - mine on monday and i see a couple of you have one on tuesday.... fingers crossed for all of us!

I havent told my doctor yet that im pregnant as wanted to have my early scan (private) to check everything is okay first. I told my doc i was pregnant last time, then had the MC, and it was the hardest thing to call up and tell them - and then cancel my scans :( so i have NO idea when my 12 weekish scan will be LOL. But if it all goes well on monday i will call the doctor straight away :)


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> G3M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!!!
> 
> How are you all today? Can we get an update of everyones symptoms please?
> 
> Today i feel FINE. no nausea or anything. Yesterday i had a tiny bit of brown tinged 'gunk' when i wiped after the loo. :( Hoping its ok. Bit worried that im symptomless!!!
> 
> I'm symptomless too!! All I feel is slightly more tired and I had some brown discharge on Thursday! Went to GP who said it was probably due to hormonal changes or the embryo implanting further. Going for an early scan on Tuesday just to make sure all is ok! 20% of women don't get symptoms so looks like we are the lucky ones!! XClick to expand...
> 
> nice to know im not alone in being symptomless! :) Ive had more brown discharge today when i wipe - so hoping its all okay.
> 
> Looks like a few of us have got early scans coming up - mine on monday and i see a couple of you have one on tuesday.... fingers crossed for all of us!
> 
> I havent told my doctor yet that im pregnant as wanted to have my early scan (private) to check everything is okay first. I told my doc i was pregnant last time, then had the MC, and it was the hardest thing to call up and tell them - and then cancel my scans :( so i have NO idea when my 12 weekish scan will be LOL. But if it all goes well on monday i will call the doctor straight away :)Click to expand...

Hope all goes well with your first scan!!! :flower: xx Keep us posted!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

how much are u paying for ur early scan?


----------



## firsttimer1

Mine is quite alot £120. But its worth it because the clinic is beautiful and the doctor allows you to have as much time as you need. I was in there for an hour last time and it was no problem. Also, if they think there is a problem the follow up scan is free.

When i had my MC the doctor there rang the hospital and sorted out my med management proceedure for me. They could not have been better.

Ive known others to pay as much as £150 and some as little £60 - so think it depends on where you live / what you want.

:flower:

OK WEIRD QUESTION TIME - when i was pregnant last time, at 5 weeks pregnant my boobs were mighty sore and the glands on my boobs were already producing oil (the montgomery glands). This time - nothing. NO oil at all.

Have any of you had this oil? Its just no one seems to mention it?? Just wondering if its odd i dont have it this time - or if its a good thing??

xxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

I am symptomless too! Even my post IVF bloat has gone down :( my scan is the week after next but I don't know what date yet - I have to ring on Monday to book it. I'm terrified there's nothing there :( xx


----------



## loolindley

I've not had any oil, but this is my first pregnancy, so I don't really know what to expect or look out for. I don't have symtoms as such...I just feel grim! Really not on form. 

Fingers crossed for your scan. Think this is going to be a week of crossing fingers. Lots of scans to be had


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies!! Can i join in too?? :D 
I have a 2yr old DD and im due 18th March 2012. Likely to be a scheduled section due to my previous labour/birth but im keeping my options open and not trying to worry about it. 
I currently feel sick and look 6 months pregnant LOL xxx


----------



## sarahchick

Morning ladies!

Ive not posted for a while but have been reading everyday lol. Since i last posted i have been to the docs and got a EDD of 15th March. All very exciting but i still dont feel like its real. As for symptoms I have sore bbs and the occasional bout of nausea which goes when i eat something. I am also very miserable- poor OH lol! Have got my booking in appt with the midwife on the 10th August - just seems like such a long way off when all I can do til then is sit and wonder if everythings still ok. I hate the not knowing its driving me mad! 
Anyone got anything nice planned for today?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

firsttimer1 said:


> Mine is quite alot £120. But its worth it because the clinic is beautiful and the doctor allows you to have as much time as you need. I was in there for an hour last time and it was no problem. Also, if they think there is a problem the follow up scan is free.
> 
> When i had my MC the doctor there rang the hospital and sorted out my med management proceedure for me. They could not have been better.
> 
> Ive known others to pay as much as £150 and some as little £60 - so think it depends on where you live / what you want.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> OK WEIRD QUESTION TIME - when i was pregnant last time, at 5 weeks pregnant my boobs were mighty sore and the glands on my boobs were already producing oil (the montgomery glands). This time - nothing. NO oil at all.
> 
> Have any of you had this oil? Its just no one seems to mention it?? Just wondering if its odd i dont have it this time - or if its a good thing??
> 
> xxxx


WEIRD QUESTION ANSWER haha erm if i squise my nip tmi i do get clear substance :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

hi ladies - will add your EDD dates to the list now :)

yep im also due on the 18th and already looked HUGE. i literally need to eat alllllll the time. im also grouchy as hell. I really feel for my OH. still no sore boobs here tho! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Mine is quite alot £120. But its worth it because the clinic is beautiful and the doctor allows you to have as much time as you need. I was in there for an hour last time and it was no problem. Also, if they think there is a problem the follow up scan is free.
> 
> When i had my MC the doctor there rang the hospital and sorted out my med management proceedure for me. They could not have been better.
> 
> Ive known others to pay as much as £150 and some as little £60 - so think it depends on where you live / what you want.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> OK WEIRD QUESTION TIME - when i was pregnant last time, at 5 weeks pregnant my boobs were mighty sore and the glands on my boobs were already producing oil (the montgomery glands). This time - nothing. NO oil at all.
> 
> Have any of you had this oil? Its just no one seems to mention it?? Just wondering if its odd i dont have it this time - or if its a good thing??
> 
> xxxx
> 
> 
> WEIRD QUESTION ANSWER haha erm if i squise my nip tmi i do get clear substance :shrug:Click to expand...

mmmmm i think maybe then the excess oil was linked to my MC? as it seems no one has this. At 5 weeks literally my whole nipples (sorry tmi) would be covered in oil, even if had not touched them.

Im going to take it as good sign i dont have it this time.... :thumbup:


----------



## struth

loolindley said:


> Struth, are you ok? You must have been really stressed to go to hospital last night, and I really hope everything will be ok for you. :hugs: Take docs advice. Feet up. lots of rest and fluids. xxx

Thanks for asking loolindley. I'm feeling okay this morning - still spotting but it is still brown and pretty light. On another thread another lady has pointed out that if I wasn't pregnant and I had ovulated at around the same time as last cycle (cd16) then I would be 8dpo today. I used to spot every cycle from 7 dpo (even the cycle I got pregnant on) and so it could be that this is the breakthrough AF bleed that you read about. I had discounted that idea as AF wouldn't have been due for another week but I had forgotten about the spotting (which is funny as I was obsessed with it before I was pregnant!). 

Today I shall be mostly sat with my feet up, relaxing, trying not to worry and counting the hours until Tuesday :coffee:

How are things with you?


----------



## loolindley

I'm ok, I just feel out of sorts. A bit grim, but can't think how else to describe it. I feel in limbo waiting for my scan on Wednesday, so I know exactly how you feel.

Like you am sat with my feet up. OH has already cleaned the house, and is now cutting the hedge. What a man. Drinking loads of water too, which feels likie a struggle. Why are they telling us to do that?!?! It just makes me pee more!


----------



## firsttimer1

:paper:


struth said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Struth, are you ok? You must have been really stressed to go to hospital last night, and I really hope everything will be ok for you. :hugs: Take docs advice. Feet up. lots of rest and fluids. xxx
> 
> Thanks for asking loolindley. I'm feeling okay this morning - still spotting but it is still brown and pretty light. On another thread another lady has pointed out that if I wasn't pregnant and I had ovulated at around the same time as last cycle (cd16) then I would be 8dpo today. I used to spot every cycle from 7 dpo (even the cycle I got pregnant on) and so it could be that this is the breakthrough AF bleed that you read about. I had discounted that idea as AF wouldn't have been due for another week but I had forgotten about the spotting (which is funny as I was obsessed with it before I was pregnant!).
> 
> Today I shall be mostly sat with my feet up, relaxing, trying not to worry and counting the hours until Tuesday :coffee:
> 
> How are things with you?Click to expand...

struth - quite a few ladies have mentioned spotting lately and everyone seems to be around the 6 / 7 week mark - so every chance its nothing. Im having brown tinged discharge so im guessing we are just at that awful point when things happen and we spend all day worrying! 

enjoy relaxing today and just taking it easy! :coffee:


----------



## keeleypup

struth said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Struth, are you ok? You must have been really stressed to go to hospital last night, and I really hope everything will be ok for you. :hugs: Take docs advice. Feet up. lots of rest and fluids. xxx
> 
> Thanks for asking loolindley. I'm feeling okay this morning - still spotting but it is still brown and pretty light. On another thread another lady has pointed out that if I wasn't pregnant and I had ovulated at around the same time as last cycle (cd16) then I would be 8dpo today. I used to spot every cycle from 7 dpo (even the cycle I got pregnant on) and so it could be that this is the breakthrough AF bleed that you read about. I had discounted that idea as AF wouldn't have been due for another week but I had forgotten about the spotting (which is funny as I was obsessed with it before I was pregnant!).
> 
> Today I shall be mostly sat with my feet up, relaxing, trying not to worry and counting the hours until Tuesday :coffee:
> 
> How are things with you?Click to expand...




:dust: i wish lots of love and luck hun to both you and your family xx x x x x x x x x x


----------



## struth

loolindley said:


> I'm ok, I just feel out of sorts. A bit grim, but can't think how else to describe it. I feel in limbo waiting for my scan on Wednesday, so I know exactly how you feel.
> 
> Like you am sat with my feet up. OH has already cleaned the house, and is now cutting the hedge. What a man. Drinking loads of water too, which feels likie a struggle. Why are they telling us to do that?!?! It just makes me pee more!

Not sure - would it keep the blood pressure down? The dr explained that I had to rest as if the blood pressure is raised it is more likely to increase the bleeding as the pressure at the weak points would be greater. Does drinking water lower the blood pressure? Who knows?!

Thanks for all the posts ladies - this thread is very supportive. Firsttimer - I think you are right, there do seem to be plenty of people having the same thing happen. Must just be the time for it. Let's hope that everyone gets through it ok x


----------



## blessed22

Goodmorning ladies,
How is everyone today? I am still feeling tired sore nipples still no ms and hardly any nausea but I am consipated?tmi...lol Anyone else? As for the spotting yes does seem to be common however i noticed I only see it right after sex this time it was a tiny bit though! mayb this is just common....Struth how you feeling and what made you go to the hospital? I hope all is well! Firsttimer any symptoms yet? just remeber we are lucky if you havnt had any?


----------



## Lotus Flower

good afternoon :) the tiredness has been so consuming the last few days :( all i want to do is sleep i feel so lazy!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have no symptopms today at all :(


----------



## newfielady

I feel great since I started taking my prescription. No nausea this morning at all. :D Sore breast still but I think I`m starting to get used to it.


----------



## keeleypup

ive had sickness mixed with indigestion , but not actual being sick, cramps and sore boobies


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi can I be added to the 19th please? :)


----------



## struth

blessed22 said:


> Goodmorning ladies,
> How is everyone today? I am still feeling tired sore nipples still no ms and hardly any nausea but I am consipated?tmi...lol Anyone else? As for the spotting yes does seem to be common however i noticed I only see it right after sex this time it was a tiny bit though! mayb this is just common....Struth how you feeling and what made you go to the hospital? I hope all is well! Firsttimer any symptoms yet? just remeber we are lucky if you havnt had any?

Hey blessed - I was spotting quite badly last night so rang the out of hours drs and they told me to go see the GP at the hospital. He's booked me in for a scan on Tuesday and told me to rest until then. 

Am feeling okay - just going crazy as I can see 100 jobs around me that need doing and I'm not allowed! :coffee:

:happydance: to no ms!


----------



## keeleypup

im soo loving bein looked after LH is running roud helpin me out cos doc have told me to stay stress free as pos with it only been 3 month since my mc and they arent sure wot happened to caurse it lol.

i have to say im soooooo bored its untrue i even picked up my cross stitching just for something to do lol


----------



## loolindley

Did someone else say they were constipated? It's killing me!! I stopped taking my pregnacare because I don't think they were helping, but it's no better.

Just sent the OH out. I know it sounds harsh, and as much as I love him, but I just don't want to be asked every 5 minutes how I am feeling. And the stroking!!! I AM NOT A PET!!! Go and stroke one of the dogs!!!!! Anyway, I mustered my brightest smile, and said "why don't you go out with the boys tonight"....It worked!


----------



## Jaylina

loolindley said:


> Did someone else say they were constipated? It's killing me!! I stopped taking my pregnacare because I don't think they were helping, but it's no better.
> 
> Just sent the OH out. I know it sounds harsh, and as much as I love him, but I just don't want to be asked every 5 minutes how I am feeling. And the stroking!!! I AM NOT A PET!!! Go and stroke one of the dogs!!!!! Anyway, I mustered my brightest smile, and said "why don't you go out with the boys tonight"....It worked!

lol....you sound like me! My OH is so sweet but all this discomfort blinds me of his sweetness. All I want to do is to be left alone haha


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I've been reading "what to expect when your expecting" and they suggest for constipation: fruit juice or prune juice, lots of water, exercise, a lower back massage, eating high fiber foods (fruit/veggies, high fiber cereal) and to stay clear of refined foods (white bread, white rice, baked goods). Hope this helps some of you. 

My symptoms today are: breats are getting increasingly more sore, some cramps and the biggest one is a dull lower back pain. Not sure if the back pain is pregnancy related as it hurts when I bend over or get up... anyone else find their lower back is sore? Its much like back pain when your get your AF.


----------



## keeleypup

i will love it when i go back t work on monday cos i have to have my phone off so i can just be normal hehehehehe, tho i do love the back massages and the warm baths every night lol.

tho i feel it will get very irrating after awhile i am already fed up of him forcs fedding me fruit n veggies, and he wont let me drink tea or coffee, even tho i only have 2 maybe 3 a day so when he is out with the dog i sneak one lol i no he means well and i love he is so invole so early but i need my tea in the morning i cant smoke ( i stopped 2nd july) i should be allowed my morning tea 


do any of you sneak things your OH wont let you have ???


----------



## blessed22

struth said:


> blessed22 said:
> 
> 
> Goodmorning ladies,
> How is everyone today? I am still feeling tired sore nipples still no ms and hardly any nausea but I am consipated?tmi...lol Anyone else? As for the spotting yes does seem to be common however i noticed I only see it right after sex this time it was a tiny bit though! mayb this is just common....Struth how you feeling and what made you go to the hospital? I hope all is well! Firsttimer any symptoms yet? just remeber we are lucky if you havnt had any?
> 
> Hey blessed - I was spotting quite badly last night so rang the out of hours drs and they told me to go see the GP at the hospital. He's booked me in for a scan on Tuesday and told me to rest until then.
> 
> Am feeling okay - just going crazy as I can see 100 jobs around me that need doing and I'm not allowed! :coff
> :happydance: to no ms!Click to expand...


awww well its well worth it so take care! and REMEMBER relax!! or maybe:sleep:


----------



## mommy__to__be

I'm pregnant with our first and so so excited!! Just 6 weeks now but can not wait to have a bump already!
I am feeling a bit tired and my boobs are sore but other than that everything seems to be great! :)


----------



## mommy__to__be

oh...and my due date is 22nd of march :)


----------



## loolindley

Hi mommy to be!! Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## Babydance

Im exhausted but cant sleep!! So fricking frustrating!!!! Was going to book in for an early scan today as its only £25 but theyre booked up till Thursday and DH will be away booo!
I have sore boobies, im sleepy, grumpy and feel sick randomly throughout the day!.. such a joy to be around i am! LOL xx


----------



## phoenix322

im a march mama myself! Due March 22 - my birthday!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Babydance said:


> Im exhausted but cant sleep!! So fricking frustrating!!!! Was going to book in for an early scan today as its only £25 but theyre booked up till Thursday and DH will be away booo!
> I have sore boobies, im sleepy, grumpy and feel sick randomly throughout the day!.. such a joy to be around i am! LOL xx

wow 25? that cheep were is it?


----------



## Babydance

I know everywhere else i looked is minimum of £100! It in Perth, Scotland so might be a bit of a treck for you hehe xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

by me they want 75 :(


----------



## loolindley

Hi Phoenix! Congratulations, and happy and healthy 9 months! x

I live at the arse end of nowhere, so I don't know of any private places near me. Good old NHS will have to do!


----------



## keeleypup

about in south yorkshire does any no of any places were i am i have tried to google but no joy????


----------



## Babydance

This is another company i'll be using for my gender scan as one clinic is alot closer to me than the £25 guys.

https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/clinic-locations/


----------



## MidMM

Hello everyone! As I am new here, I hope I am posting at the right place. I am 6w6 an expecting March 19th. How nice to know that so many other people are going through the same things as you do!
As for my symptoms...They have started fairly early since 5w with nausea, luckily no sickness yet. Some days it's better - that is and then it deteriorates again. So I wish it ll go away soon and start enjoying my pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## annaroy

Hi!! Can I please be added for 26th March?? :) :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies.. Thread moving super fast again! 

To those of you getting lot's of attention from hubby!! You are so lucky! My DH works away and I am always home by myself! Feeling so sick that I can't be bothered getting up to cook or anything.. It's terrible I wish I was 12 weeks already so I could stop feeling sick!!

Not much has changed for me.. Still felling terrible! This morning while laying in bed I decided to press on my belly see if I could feel anything and I noticed my belly is starting to get really hard! I believe that is where my baby bump will start from! :)

So when I first went to the GP to get the pregnancy confirmed he gave me a referral for a scan to confirm my dates. Then I went to the OB who told me not to bother cause he did a scan on an old dodgy machine he said to wait 2 weeks and go back to him and he will give me proper dates then. Only problem is DH will be working away at our next appointment SO I was thinking do you think I should use the referral and book in for a scan while he is home so he can see the baby then too before my next appointment..???


----------



## PrincessLuna

I found out on the 26th that I am due on March 16th. I'm excited because I was born on my father's birthday and my baby will be due around my boyfriend's birthday which is March 3rd, well, maybe a little ways away, but you never know, it would just be neat.


----------



## agreeksmom

Im due march 14


----------



## breezybride

Hey y'all!
I took the plunge and announced my pregnancy to everyone yesterday after I got a great report from the nurse at my doctor's office. In my first blood draw, my HCG levels were 33 and they jumped up to 187, which the nurse said was a perfect rate to be increasing for someone at approx. 5 weeks. I had to tell because my family couldn't keep the secret! 
Anyways, my symptoms have been fatigue (I've never felt so tired!), very slightly tender breasts, menstrual-like cramps, bloating, very frequent urination, a few cravings, and a very, very heightened sense of smell... no morning sickness as of yet, but my appetite has been a little unpredictable- sometimes I'm ravenous, other times, I have little desire to eat. 
I go August 4th for my prenatal exam with my ob/gyn. The nurse said that if my HCG levels are above 1000 by then, he may want to do an ultrasound (yay!). It's interesting to hear you ladies in the UK describe your healthcare system. I feel like I learn so much and gain so many interesting perspectives from these forums. Thanks for sharing! :) Happy pregnancy to everyone!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mornign all - welcome to the newbies, adding you all to the list now :)

no symptoms for me this morning... VERY WORRIED.


----------



## firsttimer1

Why has this thread been moved when we are all first tri???


----------



## loolindley

How rude!!! Firsttimer, I have only just noticed!! PUT US BACK!!!!! Did they let you know? 

Welcome all you new ladies! Congratulations, and happy and healthy 9 months to you all.

Wouldluv...I feel dead bad for whinging about my OH being so attentive now! I think that you should try to organise the referal/scan for when he is next home. It would be lovely for him to be more involved I think.

I'm pretty symtomless this morning, but have already warned OH that I am feeling irritable. He kissed me and said he would try really hard not to irritate me then. I turned away and told him that sometimes he doesn't have to try very hard TO irritate me! I am such a bitch!!! I swear, I was never like this before!!!!

It's getting closer to my scan date on Wednesday. I'm trying not to think about the what if's, and just remain positive. It's a tough time.


----------



## firsttimer1

NO THEY DIDNT GRRRR

im really annoyed as although i appreciate we are now a group, we are also all still first tri and very much feel that moving us is wrong. There are already people in first tri now saying 'anyone else due on march..blah blah..' as they wont see this thread now :(


I suppose the good thing is we can use this threasd in 2nd and 3rd tri- just hope everyone finds it LOL!!!


----------



## newfielady

How rude! Perhaps they moved us because we had so many posts?

Feeling alright this morning. Boobs are starting to feel different. :wacko: They still hurt but it just feels.. different.


----------



## Babydance

Maybe put a post in first Tri saying we're over here? 
Hows everyone today? DH works away and left this morning so its me, my toddler and bubble.. bubble is my wee nickname for bump lol im sooo tired but i just cant sleep?! I think i got 4 hours last night?! :( ZZzzzzz
xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i only found us again because someone put a link!

trye that we can all stay here now through the trimesters

hope everyone is doing well. im very tired today, slobbing in front of the telly - i had a busy morning! lol


----------



## Novbaby08

I'm March 14th


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I think I am experiencing the beginnings of morning sickness. For the last two mornings I wake up and feel like I have a stomach ache.. If I don't eat something right away it gets worse quite fast. I also gaged on my vitamin this morning too. I also notice that I have gone off a lot of food... we ate pizza yesterday for lunch and I managed to eat 1 piece, later that night DH was heating some up to have for dinner and I couldn't stand the smell... now just the thought of pizza is horrible! I don't have any food cravings but now that I'm going off food its going to be hard to find something to eat from now on. Anyone else experience this and does it sound like the start of morning sickness?


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya ladies...wow, they moved us!!! Thanks 'firsttimer1' for the link!! :thumbup:

Hope you're feeling ok? I am feeling really cr*p!!!!! :hissy:

MS has taken over...was so sick yesterday (5 times!!)...none today (so far, please gawd stay that way!) though it does feel like it's not too far away! Boobs still heavy and sore when rushing downstairs!! 

Me and DH went to a friends BBQ yesterday and I was ill - think I covered it up OK & no one noticed but my hubby said he caught my friend (who is 7 months pregnant) looking at me and my tummy several times!!! Ooooh can't wait 'til the scan so people can know - am totally rubbish at lying! :shhh:

I have eaten a whole punnet of plums as been craving fresh fruit!! Lets hope it helps the MS - ANY TIPS ANYONE PLEASE!!! :cry:

Keep smiling and getting rest xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya guys, so things are not looking too good here, I have been bleeding lightly since I got my bfp last monday, and it's gotten heavy the last few days, I have no pains and I have only passed 5 or 6 little clots! I have an appointment 9am tomorrow with a doctor to establish my actual weeks and then book an early scan to see what's going on!! I will have no internet probably until the end of the week (had no internet now for about 2 weeks! GGGRRR!) so will update when I can! Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## firsttimer1

hey ever1 glad u found the thread! :) hope others see the link! maybe if some of you reply to it later so we keep bumping it heehee 

ive got NOOOO symptoms still atm. so blinking annoying. Just cant see good news at scan tomo :( I feel FINE! :(

jellybeann - sorry to hear ur having a tough time, but ur doc may have good news for you tomo :) prob implantation bleed if its brown old blood? fingers crossed ur early scan is sorted out and is soon!!! 

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Novbaby08 said:


> I'm March 14th

ADDED! :happydance:


----------



## kymied

So far no sickness but yesterday on the way home I had to stop at a rest stop and take a nap because I was so tired I was afraid I wouldn't make it home safe. That could also because I'm only drinking one cup of half-caf coffee instead of my old normal two cups full-caf.

I showed my husband the developing embryo for our new week and he said "It looks like a mutant alien" I told him it's perfect the way it is. I'm sure when we get our 12 week scan he'll see it and change his mind about our mutant alien.

What are you ladies doing for exercise?


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> hey ever1 glad u found the thread! :) hope others see the link! maybe if some of you reply to it later so we keep bumping it heehee
> 
> ive got NOOOO symptoms still atm. so blinking annoying. Just cant see good news at scan tomo :( I feel FINE! :(
> 
> jellybeann - sorry to hear ur having a tough time, but ur doc may have good news for you tomo :) prob implantation bleed if its brown old blood? fingers crossed ur early scan is sorted out and is soon!!!
> 
> xxx

Hey hon...just wanted to say my friend had absolutely no symptoms with her first preganancy and was really doubting that she actually was!! Went for her scan and surprise, surprise saw a little baby bobbing around!! Just because you don't have many symptoms (a=or any at all!) does not necessarily mean anything is wrong :thumbup: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for tomo...let us know how it goes! xx


----------



## 3sACharm

Hi all. Very glad that I found you all here. Thank you for the link. My due date is March 10th.....but I'm very nervously expecting. My 46th birthday is next Friday and this was a complete SHOCKER! Even after the first scan....I still couldn't believe that I could be pregnant. I kept asking the doctor to make sure that it wasn't cancer. I have lots of risks with a blood clotting disorder....and two previous losses....one, my daughter Emily in the second trimester. Everything scares the heck out of my right now....and I'm trying not to read all the negative statistics on the Internet!! Lots of love and prayers for a healthy and happy pregancy to you all.


----------



## loolindley

HI to all the new ladies!

I've had a busy day, but apart from a few twinges in my belly, my symptoms seem to be having a day off. I hope thats all it is?! My appetite has finally come back, so we have some pizza for tea. Yummy! I know its crap food, but it's the first thing I have fancied in ages!


----------



## newfielady

My doctor put me off exercise. I told him all I really wanted to do was go for a little walk with my puppy and he said "wait until you're at least 8 weeks". Which he thinks is weeks away but I'm hoping the scan tomorrow proves me right. :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> My doctor put me off exercise. I told him all I really wanted to do was go for a little walk with my puppy and he said "wait until you're at least 8 weeks". Which he thinks is weeks away but I'm hoping the scan tomorrow proves me right. :D

Was there a reason why your doctor told you not to be exercising? I cleaned the house and took my dog for a walk yesterday, so I was pretty busy. Should I be taking it easy? My first doctor appointment is on Wednesday so I haven't been given any advice on exercise yet.


----------



## Flaneuse

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! Glad to find you all in the GROUPS now lol! I had a little more spotting yesterday...the OB says not to worry about it but I can't help it! SO I called up a private scan place and got in for an appt yesterday. They only do trans ab ultrasounds so the results were less defined, BUT there is growth! We think we saw a heart beat flicker but we could not pick it up clearly. Here is a pic of this week's scan:
https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6014/5993904381_d96b5c77ca.jpg

and last week's scan:
https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6144/5955890229_93dc484b39.jpg

So I am feeling better. The private scan was only $30 so I think I might go back towards the end of this week and get one more done before I am out of town for a month. Leaving for so long is making me nervous :-X


----------



## newfielady

Joannaxoxo said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> My doctor put me off exercise. I told him all I really wanted to do was go for a little walk with my puppy and he said "wait until you're at least 8 weeks". Which he thinks is weeks away but I'm hoping the scan tomorrow proves me right. :D
> 
> Was there a reason why your doctor told you not to be exercising? I cleaned the house and took my dog for a walk yesterday, so I was pretty busy. Should I be taking it easy? My first doctor appointment is on Wednesday so I haven't been given any advice on exercise yet.Click to expand...

Well I had a m/c last month so I think they may have had something to do with it. _But_ in his opinion he thinks women should take it easy the first 8 weeks. Something to do with how it's an important time for the growing fetus and m/c rates are so high. He also told me not to lift anything heavy (Which I'm sure we all know) and to not work more than 6 hours a day. :wacko: I still go for short walks, I can't stand to just sit around _all_ day.


----------



## Babydance

What happens to those with other kids? lol I need t olift my 2 year old in n out the car etc so ive no choice but to exercise somewhat. Think i'd go loopy not getting about but i am SO lethargic it takes a mighty amount of energy to get off the sofa LOL 
I just had mince for dinner n i dont know if i cooked it long enough.. oh crappy! It tasted ok i panicked and microwaved it for a minute aswell lol!

Whats everyones cravings? Mine to begin was bread mmmmm but now its salt n vinegar crisps HAS to be salt n vinegar!! Not sea salt and balsamic JUST salt and vinegar lol 

Hope everyones doing ok! Nice to know theres so many people around the same stage as me!! :) Ive started using my doppler (7weeks today) and i heard a split second of a racing hb and then heard bubbles of movement.. i'll try again tonight! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Joannaxoxo said:


> Was there a reason why your doctor told you not to be exercising? I cleaned the house and took my dog for a walk yesterday, so I was pretty busy. Should I be taking it easy? My first doctor appointment is on Wednesday so I haven't been given any advice on exercise yet.

My doc told me complete rest until I have my scan on Wednesday. She even put me off work. I don't think exercise is a problem, unless they think there could be a problem if you know what I mean. They are just being cautious.x


----------



## loolindley

Flaneuse - are you definitely 6+4 when you had your scan yesterday? I'll be 6+5 when I have my second scan on Wed, and I was really hoping they would be able to see the heartbeat this time...


----------



## Flaneuse

Not 100% sure loolindey! Plus that was a tran abdominal ultrasound which isn't going to be the most sensitive/detailed. I am sure if you have a transvaginal ultrasound you will see and hear a heartbeat!


----------



## firsttimer1

Babydance said:


> What happens to those with other kids? lol I need t olift my 2 year old in n out the car etc so ive no choice but to exercise somewhat. Think i'd go loopy not getting about but i am SO lethargic it takes a mighty amount of energy to get off the sofa LOL
> I just had mince for dinner n i dont know if i cooked it long enough.. oh crappy! It tasted ok i panicked and microwaved it for a minute aswell lol!
> 
> Whats everyones cravings? Mine to begin was bread mmmmm but now its salt n vinegar crisps HAS to be salt n vinegar!! Not sea salt and balsamic JUST salt and vinegar lol
> 
> Hope everyones doing ok! Nice to know theres so many people around the same stage as me!! :) Ive started using my doppler (7weeks today) and i heard a split second of a racing hb and then heard bubbles of movement.. i'll try again tonight! xxx

how odd, I've been eating lots of salt n vinegar hula hoops lately... But I've never liked SandV before!! Didn't think much of it till now , isn't it too early for cravings??

On another note, had no idea cud use a Doppler so early either :) but I guess why not!! 

My scan is at 11:15 tomo morn and I feel ok... This is going to sound awful... Butt convinced its going to b bad news so been preparing myself all day... I dunno.. I guess I just feel the same as when I found out I was MC'ing :(
I will update u all tomo.... X

Night night all xxx


----------



## Flaneuse

I've got my fx that everything is great at your scan tmrw!! No, it's not too early for cravings! I've been getting them since last week, for things that I usually never eat like Italian club sandwiches, pizza, starchy things.


----------



## MsCrow

Well blow me, here's the thread. I had a little panic.

Firsttimer I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope it's all ok.

On exercise, I really, really want to go back to the gym. I had planned to the week I got pregnant, since I found out, I've been sort of scared to. But, I walk, everywhere and this weekend we've been digging over a new allotment. I'm bodily exhausted. Surely a small jog would be ok? I guess I'd better wait to see the booking in nurse to ask...


----------



## Flaneuse

MsCrow I think as long as you are feeling good and not spotting, you can exercise all you want!! I was totally hoping to keep up with my running and yoga but with my spotting I've taken a break. Hopefully I can pick it up again in a few weeks.


----------



## wouldluvabub

I read somewhere while pregnant you can exercise as much as you want as long as you are still able to hold a conversation while doing so. If you can't talk properly through puffing you are going to hard.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi :hi: I'm due 11th March :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

I have a question for you ladies. Ok so I am in my 7th week of pregnancy and I was wondering if anyone else can 'feel' their growing uterus. Not like feel it from the outside as I know it is behind your public bone at this stage but I mean internally feel it..??

I read that at 7 weeks the whole uterus should be around the size of lemon I think it was.. And I swear I can feel it.. Ha ha sounds like I am growing crazy.. but I guess it makes sense. Like if you had a lemon floating around inside you surly you could feel it if you were paying attention...

Maybe I am just going crazy lol.. I am not saying I can feel it from the outside.. Only on the inside..


----------



## MiissMuffet

loolindley said:


> Flaneuse - are you definitely 6+4 when you had your scan yesterday? I'll be 6+5 when I have my second scan on Wed, and I was really hoping they would be able to see the heartbeat this time...

hey hun, i saw a 7mm baby and a heartbeat at 6w5d. not abdominally though we couldnt see it, had to go internal (vaginally). goodluck! :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> How rude!!! Firsttimer, I have only just noticed!! PUT US BACK!!!!! Did they let you know?
> 
> Welcome all you new ladies! Congratulations, and happy and healthy 9 months to you all.
> 
> Wouldluv...I feel dead bad for whinging about my OH being so attentive now! I think that you should try to organise the referal/scan for when he is next home. It would be lovely for him to be more involved I think.
> 
> I'm pretty symtomless this morning, but have already warned OH that I am feeling irritable. He kissed me and said he would try really hard not to irritate me then. I turned away and told him that sometimes he doesn't have to try very hard TO irritate me! I am such a bitch!!! I swear, I was never like this before!!!!
> 
> It's getting closer to my scan date on Wednesday. I'm trying not to think about the what if's, and just remain positive. It's a tough time.

Ha ha I wasn't trying to make you feel bad! Just being sooky about my situation lol! Yeah I think I will try organize a scan... It will cost us money but at least he will be there.. Then again maybe I should just wait I mean I will definitely make the next one for when he is home...


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies! Glad to see so many new people too :) I'm totally with the other ladies who are getting some major symptoms at this point. I've got nearly all-day nausea, very little appetite (lost 2.5 kilos between weeks 4 and 6 due to utter lack of appetite and nausea, so DH is making me eat more), very big and sore bbs, napping every afternoon, fatigue and lots of going to the bathroom! Got another scan in 2 days, and I really really hope we'll see a heartbeat!


----------



## MiissMuffet

crowned said:


> Hi ladies! Glad to see so many new people too :) I'm totally with the other ladies who are getting some major symptoms at this point. I've got nearly all-day nausea, very little appetite (lost 2.5 kilos between weeks 4 and 6 due to utter lack of appetite and nausea, so DH is making me eat more), very big and sore bbs, napping every afternoon, fatigue and lots of going to the bathroom! Got another scan in 2 days, and I really really hope we'll see a heartbeat!

im sure you will see a hb hun :


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

I haven't managed to get on for a few days because I work 12 - 9.30 on Saturdays and yesterday I had a horrible migraine. It was awful and I was so sick with it and still feel kinda spaced out today. I got them with DS til I was about 14 weeks so still got a way to go.

I went for a scan on Saturday and got to see little peanut and a heartbeat. I was only 6 + 4 but they did an external scan and saw everything clearly. So that makes my EDD as 20th March :happydance:

Going to have a read back on the rest of the thread now x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sambles said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't managed to get on for a few days because I work 12 - 9.30 on Saturdays and yesterday I had a horrible migraine. It was awful and I was so sick with it and still feel kinda spaced out today. I got them with DS til I was about 14 weeks so still got a way to go.
> 
> I went for a scan on Saturday and got to see little peanut and a heartbeat. I was only 6 + 4 but they did an external scan and saw everything clearly. So that makes my EDD as 20th March :happydance:
> 
> Going to have a read back on the rest of the thread now x

congrats huni i'm so excited we get to do this journey together :dance:


----------



## Sambles

Hi Andi :hi:

I know it's so exciting :happydance: How are you feeling now? You've had a rough few weeks haven't you? xx


----------



## Sambles

Babydance said:


> What happens to those with other kids? lol I need t olift my 2 year old in n out the car etc so ive no choice but to exercise somewhat. Think i'd go loopy not getting about but i am SO lethargic it takes a mighty amount of energy to get off the sofa LOL
> I just had mince for dinner n i dont know if i cooked it long enough.. oh crappy! It tasted ok i panicked and microwaved it for a minute aswell lol!
> 
> Whats everyones cravings? Mine to begin was bread mmmmm but now its salt n vinegar crisps HAS to be salt n vinegar!! Not sea salt and balsamic JUST salt and vinegar lol
> 
> Hope everyones doing ok! Nice to know theres so many people around the same stage as me!! :) Ive started using my doppler (7weeks today) and i heard a split second of a racing hb and then heard bubbles of movement.. i'll try again tonight! xxx

I'm craving salt n vinegar crisps as well!! It literally makes me drool just thinking about them lol!!


----------



## MidMM

crowned said:


> Hi ladies! Glad to see so many new people too :) I'm totally with the other ladies who are getting some major symptoms at this point. I've got nearly all-day nausea, very little appetite (lost 2.5 kilos between weeks 4 and 6 due to utter lack of appetite and nausea, so DH is making me eat more), very big and sore bbs, napping every afternoon, fatigue and lots of going to the bathroom! Got another scan in 2 days, and I really really hope we'll see a heartbeat!

Any ideas how to deal with nausea?? I feel sooo bad most of the day. In the mornings I can barely get out of bed, everything seems to be spinning, including my stomach. :dohh: I can't eat, I am forcing myself. Since I smell anything, I prefer things that are fairly blunt with no strong flavour. I am So looking forward to the end of the first trimester so that I can enjoy my pregnancy!! :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Morning ladies! And hello to all the newbies! Congratulations :happydance:

Firsttimer, good luck for this morning. I will be thinking of you, and please remain positive. :hugs:

I'm totally with everyone on the salt and vinegar thing...in fact, I could have a bag now. None in the house, which is a good thing as I could probably munch my way through a 6 pack.

I had a becks blue (non alcoholic) last night. It was really nice, but it felt so odd drinking out of a beer bottle whilst up the duff!!


----------



## loolindley

Oooh! Check me out all 6 weeks and 3 days pregnant!!!! Ha! I LOVE seeing my ticker :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

MidMM said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Glad to see so many new people too :) I'm totally with the other ladies who are getting some major symptoms at this point. I've got nearly all-day nausea, very little appetite (lost 2.5 kilos between weeks 4 and 6 due to utter lack of appetite and nausea, so DH is making me eat more), very big and sore bbs, napping every afternoon, fatigue and lots of going to the bathroom! Got another scan in 2 days, and I really really hope we'll see a heartbeat!
> 
> Any ideas how to deal with nausea?? I feel sooo bad most of the day. In the mornings I can barely get out of bed, everything seems to be spinning, including my stomach. :dohh: I can't eat, I am forcing myself. Since I smell anything, I prefer things that are fairly blunt with no strong flavour. I am So looking forward to the end of the first trimester so that I can enjoy my pregnancy!! :flower:Click to expand...

don't let yourself get hungry x


----------



## beadyeyes

I have my early scan booked for a week today when I'll be about 8 weeks. Nausea has stepped up a gear this morning but I'm still worried that it's the pessaries causing it. Though i have been on the pessaries for 5 weeks now and the nausea has only just started and I've not upped my dose or anything so maybe it is because of baby! Argh. I'm scared and can't wait for Monday. It's such a hard place to be after everything it's taken to get here. xx


----------



## newfielady

Going for my scan in a few hours. Will let everyone know how it goes. :D

With diclectin, I take one before I go to bed at night and when I wake up no m/s. :D I have to say they're the best. :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

newfielady said:


> Going for my scan in a few hours. Will let everyone know how it goes. :D
> 
> With diclectin, I take one before I go to bed at night and when I wake up no m/s. :D I have to say they're the best. :D

GL for your scan! x


----------



## loolindley

Good Luck Newfielady! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

ARRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHH - BACK FROM MY SCAN!!!!!!

so i went back to the private clinic where in april i was told that my little baby had not made it past 5 weeks. With the MC i had hotness, tiredness, major sore boobs (but no nausea) - but i KNEW that i was about to get bad news.

This time, at 7 weeks 1 day ive gone in and been told.... bub is PERFECT!!! im so excited i could cry (again)! :dance:

Im so happy to finally know how it feels to have good news.... and this, even though ive not had any symptoms really!!!! :dance:

so my stats for those who are interested:

Estimation: 7 weeks 1 day; due date of 18th March (spot on with my calculations)
Gest Sac Mean: 15.4mm
Yolk Sac Mean: 5.1mm
Embryo: CRL 10.7 mm
Heartbeat: YES!!! 158 BPM

The brown spotting i have is due to an implantation bleed. The bleed is from the top and so is taking a long time to come out... thats all :)

NEWFIELADY - lets have some good news from you now!!!! :)


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> ARRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHH - BACK FROM MY SCAN!!!!!!
> 
> so i went back to the private clinic where in april i was told that my little baby had not made it past 5 weeks. With the MC i had hotness, tiredness, major sore boobs (but no nausea) - but i KNEW that i was about to get bad news.
> 
> This time, at 7 weeks 1 day ive gone in and been told.... bub is PERFECT!!! im so excited i could cry (again)! :dance:
> 
> Im so happy to finally know how it feels to have good news.... and this, even though ive not had any symptoms really!!!! :dance:
> 
> so my stats for those who are interested:
> 
> Estimation: 7 weeks 1 day; due date of 18th March (spot on with my calculations)
> Gest Sac Mean: 15.4mm
> Yolk Sac Mean: 5.1mm
> Embryo: CRL 10.7 mm
> Heartbeat: YES!!! 158 BPM
> 
> The brown spotting i have is due to an implantation bleed. The bleed is from the top and so is taking a long time to come out... thats all :)
> 
> NEWFIELADY - lets have some good news from you now!!!! :)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am SOOOO happy for you! What a relief and how fun that you were right on track with your due date. 

Congrats congrats congrats! Enjoy the excitement!


----------



## pristock230

Congrats on the good news firsttimer! So exciting!


----------



## baboo

Congratulations first timer that's fantastic news! Hope everyone is doing well? I'm having a very sick day, roll on the kids bedtime lol x


----------



## Wishingfor...

firsttimer1 said:


> ARRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHH - BACK FROM MY SCAN!!!!!!
> 
> so i went back to the private clinic where in april i was told that my little baby had not made it past 5 weeks. With the MC i had hotness, tiredness, major sore boobs (but no nausea) - but i KNEW that i was about to get bad news.
> 
> This time, at 7 weeks 1 day ive gone in and been told.... bub is PERFECT!!! im so excited i could cry (again)! :dance:
> 
> Im so happy to finally know how it feels to have good news.... and this, even though ive not had any symptoms really!!!! :dance:
> 
> so my stats for those who are interested:
> 
> Estimation: 7 weeks 1 day; due date of 18th March (spot on with my calculations)
> Gest Sac Mean: 15.4mm
> Yolk Sac Mean: 5.1mm
> Embryo: CRL 10.7 mm
> Heartbeat: YES!!! 158 BPM
> 
> The brown spotting i have is due to an implantation bleed. The bleed is from the top and so is taking a long time to come out... thats all :)
> 
> NEWFIELADY - lets have some good news from you now!!!! :)



Soooooooo pleased for you!! :happydance: 

I have been in the same boat as you - not much on the symtom front (tired and only sore boobs in the last week), but I've had no nausea, no morning sickness, no spotting, and no issues with food. (I suppose I shouldn't complain)

I've got my first booking appointment with the midwife tomorrow - and I'm really nervous..... Sooo hoping that they can at least confirm a heatbeat! I'll be 8+4 tomorrow!

x


----------



## firsttimer1

Thank you so much ladies :) i know tomorrow the worry will start to kick in again so im REALLY going to enjoy this :)

how are ur symptoms today? funny enough... i THINK... i may be starting to feel sick.... not 100% yet.. but dont feel QUITE right lol. 

bought some decaf PG tips today... just ISNT the same as the norm stuff LOL!


----------



## MsCrow

firsttimer1 said:


> This time, at 7 weeks 1 day ive gone in and been told.... bub is PERFECT!!! im so excited i could cry (again)! :dance:

Yeaaahhhhhhh so pleased! Long may this continue!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats on the good news Firsttimer1!! I hope everyone else gets good news like yours on their first scans. 

My first appointment is in 2 days (Wed) but I don't think I will be getting a scan unless they suspect anything bad. I've had no spotting so far, been feeling quite nauseated for the last few days and have gone off most foods. No craving for me so far. Bbs hurt again today and are definately growing... I made a joke to my DH that they look like 'National Geographic Boobs" haha. Anywho I feel much more pregnant that I was feeling last week, so I'm hoping for some good news on Wednesday at my appointment.


----------



## struth

So pleased to hear that firsttimer! Great news - the best!!! Good that there were able to spot where the bleeding was coming from and put your mind at rest about that too. Such good news. 

I hope that I will be posting something equally positive this time tomorrow (keep your FX'd for me!) xx


----------



## firsttimer1

sruth - im sure your post tomo will be just a sgood, and i shall be looking out for it! xxx


----------



## loolindley

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!

Thats great news, and I am so so so happy for you. xxxx


----------



## charm232

firsttimer1 said:


> ARRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHH - BACK FROM MY SCAN!!!!!!
> 
> so i went back to the private clinic where in april i was told that my little baby had not made it past 5 weeks. With the MC i had hotness, tiredness, major sore boobs (but no nausea) - but i KNEW that i was about to get bad news.
> 
> This time, at 7 weeks 1 day ive gone in and been told.... bub is PERFECT!!! im so excited i could cry (again)! :dance:
> 
> Im so happy to finally know how it feels to have good news.... and this, even though ive not had any symptoms really!!!! :dance:
> 
> so my stats for those who are interested:
> 
> Estimation: 7 weeks 1 day; due date of 18th March (spot on with my calculations)
> Gest Sac Mean: 15.4mm
> Yolk Sac Mean: 5.1mm
> Embryo: CRL 10.7 mm
> Heartbeat: YES!!! 158 BPM
> 
> The brown spotting i have is due to an implantation bleed. The bleed is from the top and so is taking a long time to come out... thats all :)
> 
> NEWFIELADY - lets have some good news from you now!!!! :)


Congrats First timer, fabulous!!!!! very very pleased for you, you must be so excited!!! You make me even more excited for my scan now although I have to wait another 2 and a half weeks:wacko: Its hard waiting!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## firsttimer1

I know the wait is soooooooo long. Ive only contacted my GP today as wanted to wait until i knew the preg was viable (this time)! lol. So im meeting GP on monday... hoping they will then schedule my first midwife and scan dates.

12/13 weeks seems sooooooooooooo long away! Wish i could have another inbtween!


----------



## Dzmomi

Hi guys so congrats to all beautiful expecting mama... My edd is march 20th2012 with my second. Have a really bad cold right now so feeling extremely tired.


----------



## MsCrow

struth said:


> I hope that I will be posting something equally positive this time tomorrow (keep your FX'd for me!) xx

Fingers crossed indeed, are you there morning or afternoon?


----------



## struth

MsCrow said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> I hope that I will be posting something equally positive this time tomorrow (keep your FX'd for me!) xx
> 
> Fingers crossed indeed, are you there morning or afternoon?Click to expand...

Thanks MsCrow - 10am so I should have some news by lunchtime x


----------



## MsCrow

Phew, mornings are so preferable, will be thinking of you!

I have the follow up scan to my bleed a couple of weeks ago this Thursday morning. Bit of a nervous week for many.


----------



## struth

It is isn't it - it seems there are a few of us having scans this week. 

I hope we all have news like firsttimers to share x


----------



## firsttimer1

I hope u all do too xxx


----------



## newfielady

I had great news too. Turns out I'm 6 weeks 1 day. They seen the little heartbeat and it was 114 BPM! Not much to see but my little peanut is there. So happy everything looks great! 
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/002-2.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

NEWFIELADY - THATS BRILLIANT NEWS HUN! :)

When you went for the scan how far along did you think you were? 6w1d?? Its often only a guess this early anyway xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

your scan piccie just reminded me to share mine :)

here is my 7 week old bub!


----------



## newfielady

Yeah!
I figure I was between 6 and 7 weeks so I was right I guess. The doctors figured I was 4-5 weeks. Pwwwt, what do they know lol


----------



## Babydance

Aww lovely to see these healthy wee beans on here!!!! :D 
I was being low n thinking about miscarraige rates and i realised that 1 in 5 pregnancies end in miscarraige.. that means 4 in 5 are fine so 80% of pregnancies are sucessful it was nice to realise that :)


----------



## crowned

MidMM said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Glad to see so many new people too :) I'm totally with the other ladies who are getting some major symptoms at this point. I've got nearly all-day nausea, very little appetite (lost 2.5 kilos between weeks 4 and 6 due to utter lack of appetite and nausea, so DH is making me eat more), very big and sore bbs, napping every afternoon, fatigue and lots of going to the bathroom! Got another scan in 2 days, and I really really hope we'll see a heartbeat!
> 
> Any ideas how to deal with nausea?? I feel sooo bad most of the day. In the mornings I can barely get out of bed, everything seems to be spinning, including my stomach. :dohh: I can't eat, I am forcing myself. Since I smell anything, I prefer things that are fairly blunt with no strong flavour. I am So looking forward to the end of the first trimester so that I can enjoy my pregnancy!! :flower:Click to expand...

So far, not much, but I do find forcing myself to eat makes me feel better later. Also, not letting myself get hungry - I find the nausea is better if I eat more often. Peppermints sometimes help calm my stomach too. I've heard ginger tea helps, if you can find it. Also, I started taking my prenatals in the evening instead of the morning, and I do find that helps quite a bit. Agree with you though - can't wait for this first trimester to be over!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

struth said:


> I'm just back from the out of hours doctors. I had a nap earlier this evening but when I got up I was spotting. Not a lot but more than I was at 5 weeks-brown and clots, like the start of a period. So I called the out of hours service and they advised that I go and see the dr at the hospital.
> 
> Anyway he checked me over and booked me in for a scan on Tuesday. Told me to rest, drink fluids and if the bleeding got worse to head to A&E. It's going to be a long wait until Tuesday :-(

Sorry not been around on this thread for a couple of days for one reason and another but just seen this Struth and wanted to wish you luck with your scan. Let me know how you get on, I really appreciate all the help you've been giving me on the other threads :hugs:


----------



## Babydance

All the best today Struth, will be thinking of you! xxx


----------



## loolindley

NEWFIELADY - I'm chuft to bits for you. I bet it was such a relief to see a little flutter. YEA!!!!!!!

STRUTH - Good luck with your scan this morning. I'm thinking of you, and keeping everything crossed.

LUV MY BICHON - How are you feeling? Anything to report? I hope you are ok. x

Well, my midwife called last night finally, and she seemed lovely. She wanted to book me in for my dating scan at the end of August, but I have asked her not to do anything at least until after I have had my scan tomorrow. I would hate to get a letter through in a couple of days for a scan if I find out there is nothing there. I feel a bit panicked, because although I have symptoms, I know that firsttimer had symptoms with her last pregnancy, but it didn't work out. I think I will relax a whole lot more after tomorrow.

We also talked about me joing slimming world too to try and keep my weight gain under control. Trouble is the class is tonight, and I don't know if I'm ready or not. If I don't go though, I know I will keep making excuses until it is too late to do anything about it. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Struth - HUGE good luck for todays scan, can't wait to hear ur news :)

luv-my-bichon isn't ur scan tomo? I'm delivering training all day tomo so if so a good luck to u as well Hun xx 

loolindey - try not panic Hun and defo dont think of my symptoms with my MC as anything to go by. They were a bit weird. Like I was hot, but I was tooo hot. I wud be literally covered in sweat ALL the time. I had no nausea though. My boobs were so painful that I was nearly crying. So it just wasn't normal. Xx try not to panic xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Being a bit naughty and logging in from work - 

firsttimer, my scan is now back to Monday 8th @ 9.30am

I was originally to be scanned on Monday but after quite a lot of brown gunk on Sunday and some stuff coming out in the bath (also brown) I panicked and phoned the EPU yesterday. The usual lady was off and the one I got was less than sympathetic and told me...

"Well if you're going to miscarry, you're going to miscarry and there's nothing you can do"

I know that !! But she could have put it a bit more pleasant esp as I've already had a mmc which is making this so much worse.

She booked me for a scan tomorrow at 11am but after getting off the phone I thought, I know me, I'll still worry cos last time I had a scan at 6 and a half weeks and the baby was fine but a couple of days later it died and I didn't know.

So I thought I'm better waiting until Monday for a more definative result and get me psat the point where I lost last time. If they scan me tomorrow I'll spend until my dating my scan worrying (assuming of curse everything was fine).

Left 3 messages yesterday and she never came back to me but Hallelujah the nice one phoned me this morning and explained that when our vagina's clear out the old blood is mixed with CM to make a "mucky gunk", lol! Which is what I would describe this to be.

So I'm going on Monday again - hopefully all will be well.

Loolindley don't panic too much about symptoms/no symptoms - we're all different and each pg is different. So far this one is very different to my last one as the discharge is brown not pink and I have no sickness yet whatsoever. Sending you hugs :hugs:

Hope Struth is ok

x


----------



## firsttimer1

Ur brown gunk sounds just like mine so we can worry together :) I think you've made the right decision about waiting for ur scan Hun xx wish I had another scan before the 12 week one! Getting greedy lol :)


----------



## Kafalaf

Hellooo ladies! I am now 8+2 weeks pregnant:) I've caught a cold, which really doesn't help this queasiness!:( I've hardly slept as I can no longer get comfy:( i'm so used to lying on my stomach and now when I do, I just get really bad stomach cramps! my stomach keeps churning even when i've eaten loads! I'm registering with a midwife on saturday!!!! I'm super excited! although I wish i could go one day without being sick and having a stuffy nose and not being so tired:( I feel like i'm getting bigger by the day but it's just bloat! But I keep getting worried thinking it's twins!!! I feel as if I can feel something moving in my belly but I know it's just me wishing time to go faster! for all those first times!<3


----------



## firsttimer1

Congrats on being in the 8th week! ::) Wow two months pregnant :)


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations Kafalaf. Happy and healthy 9 months. x

I keep worrying about how I am sleeping. I read that you are best on your left hand side, but either side is ok. Trouble is I keep waking up on my back, or my tummy, and then I start panicing because I don't know if I am doing any damage!

I know I am probably worrying far too much, but it's so hard to know whats ok!


----------



## firsttimer1

I'm a tummy sleeper, I dont think it will do harm. At some pointbour tummies will physically stop us tummy sleeping anyway :)


----------



## MsCrow

Kafalaf said:


> Hellooo ladies! I am now 8+2 weeks pregnant:) I've caught a cold, which really doesn't help this queasiness!:(

Welcome :) I have a constant cold atm and today a sore throat, don't know what to do!

I sneaked on from work, wondering if there is news of Struth.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Luv_My_Bichon, I hope the discharge stops. What an unsympathetic nurse.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think they just suggest you sleep on your side once your belly gets big. This is because when you lie on your back your baby is pushing on your organs and can get pretty painful... so they suggest sleeping on your side to relieve the pressure. I think at our stages sleeping on your back on stomach is prefect fine. But I am not a doctor so don't quote me on it haha.

On another note... morning sickness has officially hit me! I been feeling pretty crappy for the last few days. Nausea can hit me at anytime and is mostly bad in the morning and then starts again by late afternoon. I am trying to find foods to eat but nothing is appealing to me, as I can't handle most smells. I am eating bland foods and just snacking on plain soda crackers, which seems to help a bit. I haven't thrown up yet but at times I feel like I might, yuck. How is everyone else dealing with this?


----------



## struth

I have just logged on and am so touched by all your ladies wishing me luck and thinking about me. 

I'm afraid, however, that it is not good news from me. I wish I could tell you otherwise (and I hate posting bad news on here - so sorry). Basically, the foetal pole measured 6w0d (when it should be 7w5d) and the heart beat was so so slow (they didn''t give me a figure but it looked like about one beat per second or so). I am to go again for a follow up scan next Tuesday but both the sonographer and the nurse I spoke with said it is not looking good and I should expect the worst. 

Luv_My_Bichon - please don't let this add to your worries. I know we were going through something similar. However, everyone I spoke to about it (Dr, GP, nurse, sonographer) said that it was most likely nothing to worry about. I think we were all surprised by the scan results. I'm not going to say not to worry (as I know that is impossible) but the chances are that everything will work out for you x x

I hope that I have not worried anyone too much with this outcome - I wouldn't have posted it but there were lots of you asking and I didn't want to leave you hanging. 

I would love to remain hopeful and will of course spend the week hoping for a positive outcome but I have to accept that the likely outcome is not good. I will keep you all posted though x


----------



## redsox

Struth,

I am so sorry to hear you didn't get unequivocally great news. I will remain very hopeful though that things pick up and they just realize later on you are just earlier than they had originally thought and it all works out. 

You are very considerate to be so thoughtful of worrying others when you have this situation on your plate. :)

I'll be praying for a positive outcome - I hope you can remain calm as you wait it out.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm sorry Struth... keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for a good outcome x.


----------



## MsCrow

Oh Struth, I'm so sorry the news was not great. I truly hope things turn around over the next week but understand the need to be realistic too. You're in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## charm232

Struth, I'm so sorry to hear your news isn't as positive as we all wanted for you but it seems there is a glimmer of hope.

Thank you for letting us know as we are thinking of you.

XXXXXXXXXXXXX BIG HUGS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Sruth im so sorry that it was mixed news :( is there ANY way you could be 6 weeks? have you tried to work it out? 

I just looked up the heart bpm for 6 weeks and it says 90bpm, so if your JUST 6 weeks then 60bpm could be okay...?

Or do you think its literally really unlikely?

Im sooooo anxious for you - i really hope it turns out to be one of those stories people post on here saying 'thought it was over - but its not!' :hugs2:


----------



## struth

Thanks for all your lovely comments x

Firsttimer - I'm pretty sure about dates. I could from 7w2d to 7w5d but nothing less than that (I used opks and temped - the link to my chart is below). There is no way I could be any less than 7w1d as I had a positive opk and my temp rised quite obviously post O. Plus If I was only six weeks then I would have got my bfp at about 2/3 dpo which is just impossible. 

I have been doing similar research online and there is the smallest chink of hope (I have found a couple of stories where low heartbeats have sped up) but it seems the odds are heavily against this bean sticking. 

I will take all the crossed fingers, prayers, and positive thoughts that you can all send my way though x


----------



## BlessingBaby3

Struth- I am so sorry to hear your news! You are in my prayers!

I went to my first docs appt yesterday and all they did was blood work and asked questions!! So disappointing!! I thought I would at least get to see my bean! I didn't even get a edd!!! :( so now I gotta wait till next wed to see anything so I guess I'll have to worry until then!!! Sorry just venting!!


----------



## firsttimer1

well im going to stay positive for you hun, i know it doesnt look good but lets cling to that chink of hope and keep all our fingers crossed for your scan on tuesday xxx I wish i could say omething to make you feel better, but i know i cant. Just know that we are all here if you need to talk xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Oh, Struth, I am so sorry you have not got the positive news you wanted, and I will, like everyone else remain positive until you know otherwise.

The only thing I will say is that googleing wont help. I googled last week when my babies heart beat was seen as weak, but it just ended up upsetting me, and the only way I can remain positive now is to convince myself that I got my dates mixed up.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you hunny. xx


----------



## Twinkie210

I wish I also had better news to post, but I went for an U/S yesterday and the tech could only see an empty sac. Even adjusting for my late ovulation, I should have been no less that 6W 1D and the tech said she expected to see more (at least a yolk sac and fetal pole). They repeated my blood work to confirm my miscarriage. I haven't got the levels back yet, but I have started spotting and cramping already. Good luck everyone on the rest of your pregnancies!


----------



## MsCrow

Twinkie, heartfelt thoughts your way, I'm so sorry. I hope the next few days are as gentle as possible to you.


----------



## redsox

Twinkie210 said:


> I wish I also had better news to post, but I went for an U/S yesterday and the tech could only see an empty sac. Even adjusting for my late ovulation, I should have been no less that 6W 1D and the tech said she expected to see more (at least a yolk sac and fetal pole). They repeated my blood work to confirm my miscarriage. I haven't got the levels back yet, but I have started spotting and cramping already. Good luck everyone on the rest of your pregnancies!

Twinkie I am really sorry to hear that this has happened. Try not to lose heart and know you will be back quite soon. 

Take care and rest up!


----------



## loolindley

Twinkie, I am so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:

I'm getting really anxious about my scan tomorrow. I just want to cry and I feel so upset at the thought of nothing being there. I know I am being irrational and I should stay positive until tommorrow, but I just feel anxiious all of a sudden


----------



## struth

Twinkie - I'm so sorry honey. I will be thinking of you - when do you get your bloods results?

Loolindley - It is no wonder you are getting anxious - it has not been a good day for news and I'm conscious that my bad news must make others worry too. I'm sorry honey - I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you that your news is good. I think we could all do with some good news on here. What time is your appointment? x


----------



## loolindley

Struth, this is no ones fault, It's just the result of a stressful week. I told my OH therre was no need for him to come yesterday as I was feeling so positive, but now I wish I hadn't. There is nothing I can do though because there is not enough notice for him to tell work now.

I'm in at 9am tomorrow. I just feel really anxious. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo, I went on my own and it was fine- u will be fine too Hun. That's good its at 9am :) I won't be able to sign on till evening, I will be wondering all day :)

Twinkie- I posted on ur thread about this but once again I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## MsCrow

I hope this thread is for both happier and sadder times. We all know pregnancy, a healthy one, is no done deal but at least we're around women at similar stages. If anywhere, this thread is where you can just say what you feel, unguarded.


----------



## firsttimer1

very well put xx I'm glad this thread is so supportive xx


----------



## Widger

Before I introduce myself, I just want to say how sorry I am for the ladies on here that have recently had bad news. I have been lurking a while now and just felt the time was right to bite the bullet and join, and offer my thoughts to you all.

The first trimester is such a scary time and I know all too well the feeling of helplessness you have when you have absolutely no idea what is going on inside. I had 3 mcs before I was blessed with my beautiful baby boy who has just turned 14 months so know how difficult it can be.

I am due on 23rd March and am terrified that something will go wrong again. Went to see the doctor today who is going to refer me for an early appointment with the midwives so I can have an 'early' scan. Apart from feeling thirsty, being extremely bloated towards the end of the day, heartburn on and off and waves of tiredness I have no indication that I am pregnant. No sore boobs, no growing boobs (although today they may have just a little), no sickness.

I had brown spotting/bleeding with my son for the whole of the first trimester and I have nothing this time, so for me I'm worried that I don't have it (if that makes sense). 

Anyway, I wish everyone all the best on this thread for current and future pregnancies.

Good luck to you all and shall be popping in to see how you all get on xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies havent been on for a few days but am good no sysptoms at all just have hugee bobbies haha need some new bras cant wait for my hospital appt on the 12th x


----------



## firsttimer1

Widger said:


> Before I introduce myself, I just want to say how sorry I am for the ladies on here that have recently had bad news. I have been lurking a while now and just felt the time was right to bite the bullet and join, and offer my thoughts to you all.
> 
> The first trimester is such a scary time and I know all too well the feeling of helplessness you have when you have absolutely no idea what is going on inside. I had 3 mcs before I was blessed with my beautiful baby boy who has just turned 14 months so know how difficult it can be.
> 
> I am due on 23rd March and am terrified that something will go wrong again. Went to see the doctor today who is going to refer me for an early appointment with the midwives so I can have an 'early' scan. Apart from feeling thirsty, being extremely bloated towards the end of the day, heartburn on and off and waves of tiredness I have no indication that I am pregnant. No sore boobs, no growing boobs (although today they may have just a little), no sickness.
> 
> I had brown spotting/bleeding with my son for the whole of the first trimester and I have nothing this time, so for me I'm worried that I don't have it (if that makes sense).
> 
> Anyway, I wish everyone all the best on this thread for current and future pregnancies.
> 
> Good luck to you all and shall be popping in to see how you all get on xx

welcome to our little thread widger; ive added you to our list :thumbup: 
Thanks so much for your kind words - and im sure your going to have a h&h 9 months! xxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am so sorry for your upsetting news Twinkie... keeping you in my thoughts too x. 

As for me, I'm feeling extremely nauseous for most of the day today... seems to be getting worse in the last few days.. just trying to hold on until I get home so I can have a lay down... I am also really tired and my bbs are much more sore again today.


----------



## firsttimer1

Joannaxoxo said:


> I am so sorry for your upsetting news Twinkie... keeping you in my thoughts too x.
> 
> As for me, I'm feeling extremely nauseous for most of the day today... seems to be getting worse in the last few days.. just trying to hold on until I get home so I can have a lay down... I am also really tired and my bbs are much more sore again today.

i THINK im beginning to get nausea too... seems to be in evenings. I thought i felt a bit off last night... tonight i defo feel nausea. Looks like evening nausea is heading my way ...however, as i wished for it, i guess i shouldnt complain... but i will :muaha:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Widger :flower:
Good to hear your midwives are being conscientious about the scan and early care. Let us know how you go :)
I am as symptomless as you, a little bloating, a little larger breasts, just very, very tired. I'm worrying.


----------



## Babydance

Twinkie im SO sorry to hear your sad news. I hope the next few weeks are easy on you. Try and take it easy and remain positive. xx

Struth - Theres always hope. I have my fingers crossed for your next scan! I have heard of a woman who was told she was miscarrying and if she didnt start within the week to go back and they would rescan and medically manage the miscarraige. Her wee boy's 2 now! xx

Hello Widger - Welcome and congratulations!! xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> Ur brown gunk sounds just like mine so we can worry together :) I think you've made the right decision about waiting for ur scan Hun xx wish I had another scan before the 12 week one! Getting greedy lol :)

Hi,

So pleased to read that your scan was ok and the heartbeat so strong, especially as your symptoms have been identical to mine. Has your brown stopped yet? Mine is still there on and off, I wish it would stop altogether.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

loolindley said:


> Congratulations Kafalaf. Happy and healthy 9 months. x
> 
> I keep worrying about how I am sleeping. I read that you are best on your left hand side, but either side is ok. Trouble is I keep waking up on my back, or my tummy, and then I start panicing because I don't know if I am doing any damage!
> 
> I know I am probably worrying far too much, but it's so hard to know whats ok!

I've read that the sleeping on your left side is mainly after 28 weeks xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Struth, just wanted to reiterate what the others have said - I'm keeping everything crossed for you and you baby. You will be in my prayers this evening xxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Twinkie, I'm really really sorry that you are going through this, I know how hard it is. Sending you hugs


----------



## Babydance

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Kafalaf. Happy and healthy 9 months. x
> 
> I keep worrying about how I am sleeping. I read that you are best on your left hand side, but either side is ok. Trouble is I keep waking up on my back, or my tummy, and then I start panicing because I don't know if I am doing any damage!
> 
> I know I am probably worrying far too much, but it's so hard to know whats ok!
> 
> I've read that the sleeping on your left side is mainly after 28 weeks xxClick to expand...

Yeah the reason you shouldnt lie on your back is the baby can block the main artery in your tummy, you shouldnt lie on your back for more than 10 mins at a time. This is only really relevant once you have a heavy load in there hehe so anytime after 24 weeks (baby, fluid, placenta, blood all mounts up in weight) Lying on your left side gives the baby the best blood supply but again this is when youre bigger. Just relax and get any sleep you can! :) xxxx

ps i always used to wake up on my back in later pregnancy with LO and we appear to be alright xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Ur brown gunk sounds just like mine so we can worry together :) I think you've made the right decision about waiting for ur scan Hun xx wish I had another scan before the 12 week one! Getting greedy lol :)
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So pleased to read that your scan was ok and the heartbeat so strong, especially as your symptoms have been identical to mine. Has your brown stopped yet? Mine is still there on and off, I wish it would stop altogether.Click to expand...

still there! In fact had some this morn that was more than usual but she said to expect it so I'm not worried. Seems more in mornings then dies off thru out day xxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Ur brown gunk sounds just like mine so we can worry together :) I think you've made the right decision about waiting for ur scan Hun xx wish I had another scan before the 12 week one! Getting greedy lol :)
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So pleased to read that your scan was ok and the heartbeat so strong, especially as your symptoms have been identical to mine. Has your brown stopped yet? Mine is still there on and off, I wish it would stop altogether.Click to expand...
> 
> still there! In fact had some this morn that was more than usual but she said to expect it so I'm not worried. Seems more in mornings then dies off thru out day xxxClick to expand...

Exactly the same as me, more in the mornings and then tapers off...although I did have it showing on my knicks last night when I got in from work.

If she told you to expect it did she why or what?


----------



## sandy28

Can I join you ladies, I'm due march 9th from my scan. I have been feeling very sick all day sickness


----------



## crowned

Struth, I'm really hoping that your scan was mistaken and your baby's heartbeat picks up. 
Twinkie, I'm so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

It's been a day of some pretty bad news on here, but hopefully we can turn that around.
I went for my second scan today, and got to hear my baby's heartbeat ticking along. It made me tear up, it was so beautiful!! I even saw it moving around in there! Doc said all looks good- no blood pooling in the uterus or anything. He wrote 7 weeks on my chart but told me 7 weeks and 5 days... but then told me my due date is March 23, which is 3 days later than I previously thought (and I thought I was 7 weeks 1 day) so I really have no idea now how that works. I guess I'm both further along and further away from my due date? I'm overseas for now, so it might have just been a language or communication error. Moving back home in just ten days, and we'll see what the docs have to say at home. Just glad to have some really good news after my minor spotting last week!


----------



## MsCrow

Lovely news crowned :) so glad to hear you're making good progress. I have no idea about edd's, all depends on how they calculate your cycle etc! Too confusing.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning Ladies - these days are coming round fast.

Just wanted to wish Loolindley good luck with your scan today - let us know how you get on.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

sandy28 said:


> Can I join you ladies, I'm due march 9th from my scan. I have been feeling very sick all day sickness

congrats :D


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Crowned, glad you've had a good scan result :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

8 weeks today yay :D


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

xdaniellexpx said:


> 8 weeks today yay :d

yay :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am soo tired just want to curl up and sleep :(


----------



## loolindley

Hi Sandy and Widget. Congratulations, and a happy and healthy 9 months to you. x

I've just had my scan, and there IS a heartbeat. She said I measure between 6+2 and 6+4, where as I had worked out that the earliest I could possibly be was 6+5, so that was a bit confusing. However she said that everything looks as it should for what it measures, and there is nothing to worry about. She then asked to see me again for another scan in 2 weeks to check I am progressing properly, and if possible to take more time off work.

Why would she say that if everything is fine? I don't know, but I am definitely taking her advice, so off to the doctors now for another sick note.

I also asked her how fast the heart was beating, as everyone seems to have a bbm count, and she said just brushed me off and said "oof, we can't tell things like that". I'm a bit cynical tbh, and maybe things arent quite as rosey as she is making out.

HOWEVER, I should count my blessings and if she said things are fine, then that should be good enough for me.

My symptoms completely disappeared last night, and are not there this morning. I know everyone says not to worry......but its bloody worrying!!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Good news loo even if you feel a little doubtful. Go with today, and tomorrow as it comes. Glad you're taking care of you by getting a sick note, so here's hoping for a good scan in a couple of weeks. You couldn't be doing more right at the moment.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am sure eveything fine hun i would just enjoy the time off work and put ur feet out

well i am just a super bitch oh has gone into work on his day off to get away from me :(


----------



## Tess.ie

Hi there, im 7w2d, due on 19 march :) very excited, slightly nervous, and totally delighted. Thinking of going for an early scan at 10 weeks just to make sure the little bean is really there, then I'll tell the world!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

congrats tess


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning ladies

Not been on this thread for a few days and just trying to catch up. Seems like it's been a time of both lovely news and heartbreaking news... I totally agree though that it's great that this forum allows us to post all our good news and bad - a really lovely supportive group of ladies to share this exciting/ worrying first trimester - cheers!!! :hug:

Big congrats to firsttimer1, newfielady & crowned on your great scans!!!! :happydance: sorry if I missed anyone out!

I'm so sorry twinkle210 - look after yourself xx

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you struth that things look up xx

Anyways, I am feeling sooo sick all the time!!! And the worst thing is I seem to have gone off TEA!!!!!!!! :hissy: I always love my morning cuppa...but no, seems 'baby' has other ideas!!! And I'm with the lovely lady who said that PG Tips De-Caff just don't taste the same!!! :nope:

I'm not sure how I'm gonna keep this a secret for the next 4 weeks esp. at work...really wish the loos were closer to my desks!!!!! 

Take care lovelies xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

PS Sorry Loolindley...congrats also to you on your scan today!! :happydance::happydance:

I think you should do as the doctors say and put your feet up and relax...I'm sure everything will be fine hon xxx


----------



## pooch

i am so excited-yesterday i felt almost normal as far as ms and energy levels go-I got so much done and was able to eat some healthy vegetables! i'm a little sore today (i mowed the yard for 2 hours last night) but already i am still feeling OK, not sicky. I really hope that the MS is gone, it really puts a damper on everything. my boobs feel huge, i wake up in the middle of the night because they're in the way (i sleep on my stomach).
has anyone else had or heard of only having morning sickness for 3 weeks or so?


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Hi all, just after a bit of help please? Has anyone been getting pains in one side? It's sort of a couple of inches down from my belly button height, but does radiate down a little. It's been coming and going for a few days, and feels like a dull stitch type pain.

Does anyone else have anything like this? I'm thinking it maybe a cyst but I dunno why :shrug: I've not had a scan or anything yet but I'm due to meet my mw a week tomorrow

Thanks in advance! Xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

pooch said:


> i am so excited-yesterday i felt almost normal as far as ms and energy levels go-I got so much done and was able to eat some healthy vegetables! i'm a little sore today (i mowed the yard for 2 hours last night) but already i am still feeling OK, not sicky. I really hope that the MS is gone, it really puts a damper on everything. my boobs feel huge, i wake up in the middle of the night because they're in the way (i sleep on my stomach).
> has anyone else had or heard of only having morning sickness for 3 weeks or so?

My ms has pretty much gone now. I do feel queasy in the mornings until I've eaten, but that's pretty much it :thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> i THINK im beginning to get nausea too... seems to be in evenings. I thought i felt a bit off last night... tonight i defo feel nausea. Looks like evening nausea is heading my way ...however, as i wished for it, i guess i shouldnt complain... but i will :muaha:

Sorry to tell you this but thats how it started for me too. I started to get evening nausea but then it has slowly progressed to anytime nausea. I won't say its all day nausea yet as I've just been eating a little throughout the day to keep it at bay. I haven't thrown up yet but been pretty close at times, yuck. Hope this means everything is nice and healthy.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

kayleigh&bump said:


> Hi all, just after a bit of help please? Has anyone been getting pains in one side? It's sort of a couple of inches down from my belly button height, but does radiate down a little. It's been coming and going for a few days, and feels like a dull stitch type pain.
> 
> Does anyone else have anything like this? I'm thinking it maybe a cyst but I dunno why :shrug: I've not had a scan or anything yet but I'm due to meet my mw a week tomorrow
> 
> Thanks in advance! Xx

yep i get them had the with izzy aswel i also get period type pains xx


----------



## pooch

kayleigh&#8782 said:


> Hi all, just after a bit of help please? Has anyone been getting pains in one side? It's sort of a couple of inches down from my belly button height, but does radiate down a little. It's been coming and going for a few days, and feels like a dull stitch type pain.
> 
> Does anyone else have anything like this? I'm thinking it maybe a cyst but I dunno why :shrug: I've not had a scan or anything yet but I'm due to meet my mw a week tomorrow
> 
> Thanks in advance! Xx

I had these from the beginning until around 7 weeks or so. When i went in for my dating US the tech said i had two cysts on my one ovary but that it's completely normal as your hormones are going crazy. They have since gone away, and there were a couple of times i stood up fast and i swear i felt them burst.


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey everyone! Not been on in a while, tried to read through everything but this has become such a large post I think I missed a lot. Sorry about that.

Just a quick question, to all the mums to be who work, how have work been with you if you have told them. I have my first midwife appointment on 17th and work are being very 'ok' about it, but I can see they're all annoyed with me, Also I ad a day off a couple of weeks ago because I was coming over very dizzy and did not want to risk getting out of bed let alone up to the third floor of my office and they're now saying they want me to go to the doctor to get something to prove I was off due to a pregnancy related issue. 
Has anyone else&#8217;s work been funny with them at all, I'm considering joining the union and everything just in case they do get really funny with me :( I actually work for a huge company who works for the local council so I never thought there would be any problems.


----------



## NatashaZ

I had my scan today! It's official... I'm due March 17th!
I'm hoping I will be a little early, March 9th, because that is my mother's birthday. Would be very sweet!

As of today I am 7w4d :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Firstly welcome newbies, will add u to list after I've written this post :) 

Sandy28- March 9th is my b'day... Great day to have a baby ha ha :)

pooch - I've defo heard of just 3/4 weeks of sickness. In fact a few people I've spoken to said they were only sick around 3 weeks (usually wk 7-10) so think its normal!

Kayleigh&bump - I had one sided left hand side pain, when I had scan there was nothing to worry about :)

LOolindey- I was thinking of u today at work and as soon as I got in I rushed on here :) congrats!!! U saw a hb, that's Brill! And dont worry so much esp if baby measured fine. Also was it an NHS scan? Some older machines they.use dont give accurate hb readings this early so dont panic. Getting a follow up scan is great as u get to see baby again! :) Also u asked about my bleed - when I had my scan the lady asked had I had brown blood ( I hadn't mentioned it yet); and when I said yes she showed me a dark patch and said it was old blood from implantation bleed and to expect bit more (which I've had). Due to position of implantation the blood has had a long route to come out :)
Did you find where yours was from?

Hope everyone else is well? And congrats on scan crowned... Its a good news day :)


----------



## redsox

NatashaZ said:


> I had my scan today! It's official... I'm due March 17th!
> I'm hoping I will be a little early, March 9th, because that is my mother's birthday. Would be very sweet!
> 
> As of today I am 7w4d :)

Congrats Natasha!!!! My scan was was just moved from next week to this Friday! I am a little excited but in all honesty, more scared!

I should be 6w6d so I am hopeful we see some good stuff. 

What a relief for you! ENJOY the feeling!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Thanks Hun. I've gotta drop in a urine sample to the drs in the morning to rule out a uti. The pain moves from round the front to right round to my back :wacko: hopefully it's nothing to worry about, the stupid dr has freaked me out loads though, he kept going on about miscarriage :(


----------



## redsox

littleANDlost said:


> Hey everyone! Not been on in a while, tried to read through everything but this has become such a large post I think I missed a lot. Sorry about that.
> 
> Just a quick question, to all the mums to be who work, how have work been with you if you have told them. I have my first midwife appointment on 17th and work are being very 'ok' about it, but I can see they're all annoyed with me, Also I ad a day off a couple of weeks ago because I was coming over very dizzy and did not want to risk getting out of bed let alone up to the third floor of my office and they're now saying they want me to go to the doctor to get something to prove I was off due to a pregnancy related issue.
> Has anyone else&#8217;s work been funny with them at all, I'm considering joining the union and everything just in case they do get really funny with me :( I actually work for a huge company who works for the local council so I never thought there would be any problems.

I am so sorry to hear your work has been giving you grief. I am hopeful you can just get the notes you need and get them to pipe down. 
I have not shared at work at all and I am a little nervous about multiple doc appointments, but thankfully there were very kind last time (it ended in m/c) and no one ever asked and respected my privacy.

Hoping they come around and do the same for you. I am sure laws are different in England than the US, but sounds like it wouldn't hurt to be on top of what your rights are in case you need to remind them. :)

Best of luck!


----------



## littleANDlost

I've only told my line manager in case anything happen at work and, well I thought, it would make it easier for doctor appointments and things. I have had a previous M/C but not while working here, and just wanted to make sure someone here knew what was happening just incase it happened again. I don&#8217;t think it helps that my team already has one off on Maternity leave, another who is 13 weeks gone and one who is openly going through IVF. I have a 1-2-1 meeting with my manager tomorrow so I am going to go over everything with him, like what paid leave I get while pregnant and maternity leave and things. I also have a document at home I printed out that is our company&#8217;s maternity procedure. 
It&#8217;s all just one more stress I don&#8217;t need. Hopefully it will all be ok though.


----------



## firsttimer1

Joannaxoxo said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> i THINK im beginning to get nausea too... seems to be in evenings. I thought i felt a bit off last night... tonight i defo feel nausea. Looks like evening nausea is heading my way ...however, as i wished for it, i guess i shouldnt complain... but i will :muaha:
> 
> Sorry to tell you this but thats how it started for me too. I started to get evening nausea but then it has slowly progressed to anytime nausea. I won't say its all day nausea yet as I've just been eating a little throughout the day to keep it at bay. I haven't thrown up yet but been pretty close at times, yuck. Hope this means everything is nice and healthy.Click to expand...

its gone again... The nausea?! None today!


----------



## firsttimer1

kayleigh&bump said:


> Thanks Hun. I've gotta drop in a urine sample to the drs in the morning to rule out a uti. The pain moves from round the front to right round to my back :wacko: hopefully it's nothing to worry about, the stupid dr has freaked me out loads though, he kept going on about miscarriage :(

try not to stress, lots of women have it and its nothing... Like me :)


----------



## Widger

Hi girls. Thanks for your warm welcome. I had an appointment for Daniel at the hospital this morning which went really quickly (and well) and I thought sod it, I'm going to go to EPU as I've been worried about pains I've been getting on my left side. So I did! Symptomless me saw a heartbeat and a CRL of 5.7mm which she said was a little smaller than my dates (by 2 days or so) but said she'd keep my dates until 12 week scan. I'm so delighted. I know that the next few weeks will be critical but it is such a relief to know that all is in the right place and progressing as it should. Also the pains I've been getting in my left side are due to a cyst and it is the side I ovulated so that was good to find out.

And would you believe it, brown spotting started afterwards. Now for me this happened all the time during the 1st trimester with my son so it didn't freak me out. Possibly would have done if I hadn't had my scan though :haha:

Loolindley - Glad your scan went well today too. What was the CRL? My sonographer didn't tell me the bpm either but I could see it pounding away. They don't do it at my hospital, didn't do it last time too. I only found out during my midwife visits from 16 weeks but as long as you have a heartbeat, that is the main thing. Plus, enjoy putting your feet up for the moment and make the most of it. Sitting in the garden sunning yourself :)

Kayleigh - I have written back on your thread as they found a cyst with me today and I was wondering what why I was getting pains on my left side. It is also the side that I ovulated. If you are really concerned then just ask advice from docs/midwife.

NatashaZ/crowned - Glad scan went well.

Littleandlost - Try not to worry yourself about work at the moment. Seriously can't believe that they are making you feel guilty about being pregnant. There are laws to protect you and you do not owe them anything. You just look after yourself. I would defo join the union. I am a teacher and my council tried to stuff up my maternity scheme and the union really stepped up and I got what I was entitled to.

I'm so sorry to all you nauseous ladies out there.... hope it eases up soon.


----------



## redsox

littleANDlost said:


> I've only told my line manager in case anything happen at work and, well I thought, it would make it easier for doctor appointments and things. I have had a previous M/C but not while working here, and just wanted to make sure someone here knew what was happening just incase it happened again. I dont think it helps that my team already has one off on Maternity leave, another who is 13 weeks gone and one who is openly going through IVF. I have a 1-2-1 meeting with my manager tomorrow so I am going to go over everything with him, like what paid leave I get while pregnant and maternity leave and things. I also have a document at home I printed out that is our companys maternity procedure.
> Its all just one more stress I dont need. Hopefully it will all be ok though.

Yes, stay informed, be firm and maybe in your 1-2-1 even say that you recognize there are a lot of women in the company due for leave, etc. and you will only be taking time when it's absolutely necessary. Affirm your love for your job (even if you have to fake it) and just grin and bear it. 

Your Poppet will be so much more important than any of this in the long run.


----------



## firsttimer1

that's brilliant news widget!!! Well done you x :)


----------



## Widger

Good luck for your scan on Friday Redsox


----------



## redsox

Widger said:


> Good luck for your scan on Friday Redsox

Thanks Widger - your scan has given me some hope for good news!!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hiya all,

I am pooped! 

Loolindley, I'm hoping my brown discharge is going to be the same as you with blood from implantation too - please God let my baby be ok.

Tonight I am absolutely exhausted!! Thankfully DH and I are off tomorrow :D

Got our first midwife appointment - so exciting but with the brown discharge I'm a little nervous is there any point until I know whether the baby is ok or not?

Roll on Monday when I've had the scan - mind you, I so want to know but I'm nervous and scared too so in a way I don't want to know. Does that make sense?

No MS for me yet and long may that continue - I hated it last time

My boobs also aren't as sore but like some of you ladies I've been getting a slight pain down my left hand side lower down about 2inches below where your belly button is. I had it for a few days when I first found out I was pregnant and now they've come back. Last time I ovulated from my left side and it's the left where the pain is this month...

There's so much to worry about isn't there! Just wish I could have some sort of 100% reassurance


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> I am pooped!
> 
> Loolindley, I'm hoping my brown discharge is going to be the same as you with blood from implantation too - please God let my baby be ok.
> 
> Tonight I am absolutely exhausted!! Thankfully DH and I are off tomorrow :D
> 
> Got our first midwife appointment - so exciting but with the brown discharge I'm a little nervous is there any point until I know whether the baby is ok or not?
> 
> Roll on Monday when I've had the scan - mind you, I so want to know but I'm nervous and scared too so in a way I don't want to know. Does that make sense?
> 
> No MS for me yet and long may that continue - I hated it last time
> 
> My boobs also aren't as sore but like some of you ladies I've been getting a slight pain down my left hand side lower down about 2inches below where your belly button is. I had it for a few days when I first found out I was pregnant and now they've come back. Last time I ovulated from my left side and it's the left where the pain is this month...
> 
> There's so much to worry about isn't there! Just wish I could have some sort of 100% reassurance

Bichon - I am feeling the same about scan. Mine was scheduled for a week from today and I was on the cancellation list to come in earlier and got the call this morning to come in Friday afternoon!

While I was happy to have the wait cut short, now I am a bit freaked as I am very frightened of bad news. 

Here's hoping we both are stunned by little babes with healthy heartbeats!


----------



## firsttimer1

Bichon - stop worrying :) ps. People on ur thread think ur scan was today are asking how it went :)

My boobs still dont hurt you know ...


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

thanks firsttimer and redsox...

I'll head over to my thread now - not got that far yet, lol. Thank you.

I'm going to stop worrying as much as I can and stay as positive as I can...I can't bare constantly saying "if everything is alright"


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> thanks firsttimer and redsox...
> 
> I'll head over to my thread now - not got that far yet, lol. Thank you.
> 
> I'm going to stop worrying as much as I can and stay as positive as I can...I can't bare constantly saying "if everything is alright"

I am with you! Constantly making qualifiers: "if i get that far" "if it all works out" "if this is it" etc. 

Let's hope our scans can put an end to our worrisome nonsense. :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Widger said:


> Loolindley - Glad your scan went well today too. What was the CRL? My sonographer didn't tell me the bpm either but I could see it pounding away. They don't do it at my hospital, didn't do it last time too. I only found out during my midwife visits from 16 weeks but as long as you have a heartbeat, that is the main thing. Plus, enjoy putting your feet up for the moment and make the most of it. Sitting in the garden sunning yourself :)

I'm the same as you! From my calculations I am 5+6 today, but I measured 5.7mm, and next to that it says 6w2d. She did however say it wasn't always that accurate at the stage, so thats something.

I've not told my work yet, but think I will have to at some point soon. The doctor has been putting Gastro Entiritus on my sick note, but I've never heard of it lasting nearly 3 and a half weeks! I work in a male dominated environment. In fact I am the only woman out of 30 men (I am a train driver), so I am not looking forward to having to tell them. I get on with them all very well, but I'm sure they will just see it as having to cover my shifts for 9 months. :cry: Not to mention the time I am having off at the moment. There is nowt I can do though.

And as for lying in the sun.....I darent go back to work with a tan!!! I think I would be flogged! I've not even been using my moisturiser with a hint of a tan!!!!! :haha:

I joined Slimming World last night to try and drop a few lbs (I am very over weight). Trying to get my head around it tonight. I don't want to lose weight drasticly, for obvious reasons, so it's finding a balance that will let me lose weight but at a snails pace!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

redsox said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> thanks firsttimer and redsox...
> 
> I'll head over to my thread now - not got that far yet, lol. Thank you.
> 
> I'm going to stop worrying as much as I can and stay as positive as I can...I can't bare constantly saying "if everything is alright"
> 
> I am with you! Constantly making qualifiers: "if i get that far" "if it all works out" "if this is it" etc.
> 
> Let's hope our scans can put an end to our worrisome nonsense. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Definitely, when is yours again?


----------



## pristock230

Wow this thread is moving fast - I feel bad not commenting on all posts! 

I know some are going through a tough time, I am sorry and I will keep you in my thoughts! To those going to scans soon, Good Luck! 

As for me I go next week - I should be 8 weeks exactly, I asked if they would scan and they said they weren't sure if they would. so keep your fingers crossed that they do! Twins kinda run in my family so we would like to know early on if we are expecting twins


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

loolindley said:


> Widger said:
> 
> 
> Loolindley - Glad your scan went well today too. What was the CRL? My sonographer didn't tell me the bpm either but I could see it pounding away. They don't do it at my hospital, didn't do it last time too. I only found out during my midwife visits from 16 weeks but as long as you have a heartbeat, that is the main thing. Plus, enjoy putting your feet up for the moment and make the most of it. Sitting in the garden sunning yourself :)
> 
> I'm the same as you! From my calculations I am 5+6 today, but I measured 5.7mm, and next to that it says 6w2d. She did however say it wasn't always that accurate at the stage, so thats something.
> 
> I've not told my work yet, but think I will have to at some point soon. The doctor has been putting Gastro Entiritus on my sick note, but I've never heard of it lasting nearly 3 and a half weeks! I work in a male dominated environment. In fact I am the only woman out of 30 men (I am a train driver), so I am not looking forward to having to tell them. I get on with them all very well, but I'm sure they will just see it as having to cover my shifts for 9 months. :cry: Not to mention the time I am having off at the moment. There is nowt I can do though.
> 
> And as for lying in the sun.....I darent go back to work with a tan!!! I think I would be flogged! I've not even been using my moisturiser with a hint of a tan!!!!! :haha:
> 
> I joined Slimming World last night to try and drop a few lbs (I am very over weight). Trying to get my head around it tonight. I don't want to lose weight drasticly, for obvious reasons, so it's finding a balance that will let me lose weight but at a snails pace!Click to expand...

So glad you got to see your little one hun, I was thinking about you today


----------



## Widger

I had brown spotting all the way through first trimester with my son so it isn't always the end ladies. I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Good luck with scan pristock... twins run in my family too although only one in there today :)


----------



## littleANDlost

redsox said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> I've only told my line manager in case anything happen at work and, well I thought, it would make it easier for doctor appointments and things. I have had a previous M/C but not while working here, and just wanted to make sure someone here knew what was happening just incase it happened again. I dont think it helps that my team already has one off on Maternity leave, another who is 13 weeks gone and one who is openly going through IVF. I have a 1-2-1 meeting with my manager tomorrow so I am going to go over everything with him, like what paid leave I get while pregnant and maternity leave and things. I also have a document at home I printed out that is our companys maternity procedure.
> Its all just one more stress I dont need. Hopefully it will all be ok though.
> 
> Yes, stay informed, be firm and maybe in your 1-2-1 even say that you recognize there are a lot of women in the company due for leave, etc. and you will only be taking time when it's absolutely necessary. Affirm your love for your job (even if you have to fake it) and just grin and bear it.
> 
> Your Poppet will be so much more important than any of this in the long run.Click to expand...

Thanks redsox, I know I just have to grin and bear it and that i only have to put up with them for a few more months. :)


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> thanks firsttimer and redsox...
> 
> I'll head over to my thread now - not got that far yet, lol. Thank you.
> 
> I'm going to stop worrying as much as I can and stay as positive as I can...I can't bare constantly saying "if everything is alright"
> 
> I am with you! Constantly making qualifiers: "if i get that far" "if it all works out" "if this is it" etc.
> 
> Let's hope our scans can put an end to our worrisome nonsense. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely, when is yours again?Click to expand...

My scan is now Friday at 1:45pm!


----------



## em2656

Hey Ladies, I'm just back from the most amazing 10 day honeymoon in Tunisia and couldnt wait to get on here and see how you all are!
But OMG, does this thread move fast there's about 50 pages for me to read!!! hehehe

As for me, will be 7 weeks on friday, nipples are still incredibly painful and wow has the ms kicked in. Not actually being sick but horrible, horrible nausea that lasts all day long :(
Am trying to eat little and often to ease it slightly but just the thought or smell of most foods make me heave. 

My next appointment is on monday with the midwife and really hoping she gives me a scan date then.

How are you all???

Emma xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Wow I wud love to go to Tunisia, glad it was great :) we had our honeymoon in Maldives in June and it already feels like yonks ago :( sorry u have MS... But its a healthy sign! :) I thought I was getting it but apparently not??!! We shall see. :) Xxx


----------



## MsCrow

littleANDlost I'm sorry you feel threatened at work, regardless of how many other women are pregnant or on maternity leave, they should treat you fairly. I agree with the advice, that the 1-2-1 is a good opportunity for you to allay their fears as much as for you to find out their policies over the next few months. However, if you do feel worried I'd do two other things. Keep a record of any meetings, just jot some notes after this one coming up and hold onto relevant emails. Second, perhaps look into joining a union. I'm sure you won't need them but you will feel backed up just in case and at least they're there on the phone to talk issues through with.

I've not told work yet and don't plan to for a while. We're a tiny charity and I feel quite anxious about being seen to let our management team of three down! At least, I want to be able to reassure them I'll complete the project I'm funded for by the end of the pregnancy.

Well, it's my follow up to my bleeding scan, scan, 9am today. MrC is coming with me. I'm nervous, I don't feel pregnant and I just anticipate the worst for everything. We'll see.


----------



## struth

MsCrow said:


> Well, it's my follow up to my bleeding scan, scan, 9am today. MrC is coming with me. I'm nervous, I don't feel pregnant and I just anticipate the worst for everything. We'll see.

Am thinking of you today - I hope all goes well. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## loolindley

Good luck today MsCrow. I feel exactly the same. I wish I could just start to relax and enjoy this pregnancy, but I can't see that happening for a while!

Let us know how you get on. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

10am - any word from Mscrow anyone? Hope she's ok


----------



## struth

I guess she could still be waiting or travelling - my appointment was at 10am but I had to see a nurse first, then head for the scan, and then head back to speak with the nurse. I think we got out about an hour later and then had to travel home.

I hope that it is all going okay for her x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

me too x


----------



## firsttimer1

Mscrow - so excited for you! Can't wait for update :)

Woke up this morn with no MS but have been constipated for 2 days... Grrr lol x


----------



## Nicnak282

redsox said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> thanks firsttimer and redsox...
> 
> I'll head over to my thread now - not got that far yet, lol. Thank you.
> 
> I'm going to stop worrying as much as I can and stay as positive as I can...I can't bare constantly saying "if everything is alright"
> 
> I am with you! Constantly making qualifiers: "if i get that far" "if it all works out" "if this is it" etc.
> 
> Let's hope our scans can put an end to our worrisome nonsense. :winkwink:Click to expand...

OMG!! So glad I'm not the only one who feels the need to quantify...'fingers crossed...if all is ok...if things work out!!!!! :winkwink: My hubby just rolls his eyes and says be confident - easy for him to say eh!!!! 

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## struth

How are you doing Luv?


----------



## Nicnak282

Good Luck MsCrow...hope the scan went well this morning xx


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

Thanks for the good thoughts. Just travelling home having gone for a walk after the appointment. Sort of in good shock. Everything is ok, she did an internal scan and there my baby was, lying on its back, heart beating away. I'm still speechless because suddenly it's real. It measures 14mm and she said I looked 8 weeks, about 3 days more than I thought..my ticker here dates from conception. So, edd for now is 14th March. She seemed happy and MrC and I have a scan photo, ready to show parents when we're ready. I'm just so relieved everything is, so far, ok. My bright red bleed and then a lack of symptoms was totally freaking me out.


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow, that is fantastic news! I am so pleased for you!!!! Lying on it's back!! Lazy baby ;)


----------



## struth

Great news MsCrow - am so pleased for you x


----------



## firsttimer1

brilliant! 8 Weeks - lucky you mrsc :) yay so happy for u :) will u put up the scan pic or do u want to kp it private? Its so exciting seeing baby for first time isn't it :)


----------



## MsCrow

Thank you :)

I have a hard copy of the image, will scan it this afternoon and pop it up!

Loo, lazy or chilled out like MrC, which would be good!


----------



## Nicnak282

Ahh that's great news MsCrow!!!! YAY!! :happydance: Bet you're so relieved!! 

Can't wait for our scan (well half can't wait and half extremely nervous and it's 4 WEEKS away - how will I cope!!?!) :dohh:

Had to have a day off work today as was extremely sick last night and then again this morning...no sleep as too hot either!! Don't think manager wa too happy but hey-ho!!

xxx


----------



## em2656

What a relief! So happy for you, cant wait to see your scan pic xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak - sorry ur so ill Hun, is it a bit reassuring tho? X
MrsC - can't wait for piccie :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi laides how are u alll. that brill new mrs cow cant wait for my scan not for another 4-5 weeks i dont think got the mw next friday tho. looking into reasuable nappys for the new arrivall and izzy hummm? xx


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnak - sorry ur so ill Hun, is it a bit reassuring tho? X
> MrsC - can't wait for piccie :)

Thanks hon! :thumbup: 

I suppose it is a little reassuring but I am feeling a little fed-up tbh!! I hate myself for saying that as I know how much I want this little bean, but feeling so rubbish all the time is ever so draining!!! :wacko:

Sorry for being a moaner - I'll be more positive soon - promise!! Thank gawd for this supportive gang of girls eh!!! Cheers xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak282 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Nicnak - sorry ur so ill Hun, is it a bit reassuring tho? X
> MrsC - can't wait for piccie :)
> 
> Thanks hon! :thumbup:
> 
> I suppose it is a little reassuring but I am feeling a little fed-up tbh!! I hate myself for saying that as I know how much I want this little bean, but feeling so rubbish all the time is ever so draining!!! :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for being a moaner - I'll be more positive soon - promise!! Thank gawd for this supportive gang of girls eh!!! Cheers xxxClick to expand...

no I totally understand & ur not moaning at all! We all hope for no MS and a healthy baby lol :) I dont have MS but I constantly feel... "off" and lazy!!! Solo lazy lol xxx


----------



## loolindley

I've been moaning like a good un! You wouldn't have thought that I'd been trying to get pregnant for nearly a year!!!

2 thoughts:

A freind told me that when she had her 7 week scan she measured 6+3, but she knew for a fact when she O'd, so she kept her dates, and by the time her 12 week scan rolled about she had caught up, and the baby measured correctly!

I've been worrying so much, and have been mega anxious something is going to go wrong, but as someone said to me...I am pregnant, and you are going to worry for not only the next 8 months, but also the next 20 years, so get used to it.

Indeed. I think it has just hit home that I'm going to be a Mummy. :D


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Nicnak - sorry ur so ill Hun, is it a bit reassuring tho? X
> MrsC - can't wait for piccie :)
> 
> Thanks hon! :thumbup:
> 
> I suppose it is a little reassuring but I am feeling a little fed-up tbh!! I hate myself for saying that as I know how much I want this little bean, but feeling so rubbish all the time is ever so draining!!! :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for being a moaner - I'll be more positive soon - promise!! Thank gawd for this supportive gang of girls eh!!! Cheers xxxClick to expand...
> 
> no I totally understand & ur not moaning at all! We all hope for no MS and a healthy baby lol :) I dont have MS but I constantly feel... "off" and lazy!!! Solo lazy lol xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hon!! I am soooooo with you with the lazy bit!!! I could defo just sit on the sofa all day although I think I NEED some raspberries so may have to prise myself off soon!! xxx 

ps hope you're feeling good today!! :flower:


----------



## Nicnak282

loolindley said:


> I've been moaning like a good un! You wouldn't have thought that I'd been trying to get pregnant for nearly a year!!!
> 
> 2 thoughts:
> 
> A freind told me that when she had her 7 week scan she measured 6+3, but she knew for a fact when she O'd, so she kept her dates, and by the time her 12 week scan rolled about she had caught up, and the baby measured correctly!
> 
> I've been worrying so much, and have been mega anxious something is going to go wrong, but as someone said to me...I am pregnant, and you are going to worry for not only the next 8 months, but also the next 20 years, so get used to it.
> 
> Indeed. I think it has just hit home that I'm going to be a Mummy. :D

You could've been talking about me then!!! :haha: I feel like I'm being a right moaning minnie at the moment!! 

I said to hubby last night that I was really worried about everthing being ok etc, etc...and he said welcome to the wonderful world of being a mummy and I doubt you'll stop worrying for another 30 plus years...OMG!!! :dohh: 

WOW!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning Ladies!!! 

MsCow - Great News! Congrats!!!!

I felt good the past 2 days and then today I wake and BAM - again. I feel like BLAH!!!! I thought I was on a roll - also this is our 2nd so I am showing soooo much quicker than before, I had to tell work cause I just feel like they already know! Anyone else on their 2nd and have just popped out - I am only 7w1d. so crazy


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow this thead is hard to catch up with!

I had my first doctors appointment yesterday. Here in Canada they don't do early scans unless there is a reason like a history of miscarriages. So I basically went in and did some paperwork (family history) and got a blood test. They also usually don't contact you with results unless there is a problem. So not sure if I will get my HCG results but I guess no news will be good news. My next appointment is not until Sept 13th and I guess from there we set up my first scan, I will be about 12 weeks by then. So I just have to hope that things are going well and I guess unless I see blood or expect something bad is happening then I will just stay confident that things are going well.

Feeling like crap right now (trying to keep my breakfast down) so hoping thats a good sign.


----------



## MsCrow

loolindley said:


> A friend told me that when she had her 7 week scan she measured 6+3, but she knew for a fact when she O'd, so she kept her dates, and by the time her 12 week scan rolled about she had caught up, and the baby measured correctly!
> 
> I think it has just hit home that I'm going to be a Mummy. :D

That's an interesting point and I guess in the first 12 weeks everything is growing so fast that it's all sophisticated guesswork. The sonographer did say say it was an estimate.

Yes! You are going to be a mother. Bit of a shocker eh? Well, that's how I feel.

Here's a scan photo!
 



Attached Files:







scan040811.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## newfielady

Wow wee. I was gone 2 days and look how much I missed! First of all, hello to all the new ladies. Congrats and a h&H 9 months.
Also, glad to hear your scans went well ladies :). And I'm thinking of the ladies who did not get a good report. I'm sorry for your loss. :(.
I'm in Canada too Joannaxoxo,I got mine early because we didn't know how far along I was. I will try to keep up from now on :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

I've just had a phone call from my midwife, and she has booked in her visit for 3 weeks time, and booked me in for a dating scan when I'll be 12 weeks and 3 days. I'd asked for a late dating scan for a few reasons. I'll have had 3 scans before then, so I'll know that things will hopefully be ok. I wanted it at the end of my first tri, as after then the chance of something going wrong is greatly reduced. And hopefully I'll get a better picture the later I go!! :haha:

How exciting!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Woweeeee mrsC!!! That's like a proper little bab! Defo looks 8 weeks! You lucky thing :) what did the baby measure? Its so exciting to think my baby should be that big next week :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> Wow wee. I was gone 2 days and look how much I missed! First of all, hello to all the new ladies. Congrats and a h&H 9 months.
> Also, glad to hear your scans went well ladies :). And I'm thinking of the ladies who did not get a good report. I'm sorry for your loss. :(.
> I'm in Canada too Joannaxoxo,I got mine early because we didn't know how far along I was. I will try to keep up from now on :dohh:

Oh lucky!... my first scan probably wont be until after 12 weeks... just going by the fact that I feel crappy and I haven't seen any blood, which keeps me from worrying. Trying to stay positive that things are going well but its not so easy when all I want to do is sleep/puke... hope the first trimester goes by fast! lol


----------



## MsCrow

Firsttimeer, it's quite discernible isn't it?! Crazy to have gone from a yolk and sac to this in two weeks and two days...the embryo measures 14mm which I think is why she upped my weeks a tiny bit. By my calculation I ought to be eight weeks this Sunday...like you.

Quite understand about wanting to wait until as late as possible for the scan. Just so want to get to the 'safer' period!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loolindey- there is a thread in the first tri section u shud read in relation to early scan dating mistakes :) its by mommytosummer.... :)

PS and anyone else whoes baby measured smaller than expected :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Girls,

MsCrow I am so so delighted at your news! That's fantastic!

Struth, thanks for asking how I am - here's the update...

Been to see the midwife this morning, my appointment was at 11.30am. I arrived at 11.20am and the midwife asked me could she have a word - I thought, "Oh no, what's up?"...

...Anyway the woman who was meant to be there at 10.30am for her appointment didn't arrive until 11.20am!! Apparently she didn't speak a word of English and had had to arrange an Interpreter- fair enough...but not fair that she didn't get there on time and expected to have my appointment! GRR! The midwife said she'd have to see her and it would take 2 hrs??? Erm, sorry but my appointment was arranged a fortnight ago and I was there on time!

The midwife was actually going to send ME away from MY appointment so she could see her! I was not happy at all as DH and I have both taken the day off work together to go and apart from anything with what's been going on with my brown yuck I was keen to see her. 

Anyway we told her this and she went away to call "the office" to see if she could arrange to see me later in the day - she obviously couldn't so she came back out and said she'd rearrange the other girl - quite bloody right too!

What got right on my wick though was the foreign lady had said that she couldn't find the place and as she didn't speak English she couldn't ask for directions! Well sorry but she was with another 2 fella's one of which was speaking English to the Receptionist so I'm not having that as an excuse for her tardiness.

Anyway when I was finally seen at 11.50am the midwife was very thorough and lovely and spent an hour and a half with me going through everything, giving me info and leaflets, books and a medical folder and was very thorough with my medical history.

The funny thing was, I could see her screen as she had it turned to us and whenever it needed details about "the mother" I kept thinking she was asking about my Mum...:rofl: Oh yeh that's me!

The brown blood she explained could be caused by a whole number of things including implantation that has taken a while to come out but also as all my ligaments are loosening etc, any old blood knocking about can be dislodged.

I asked her about the pains I've been having down one side and she said again these were completely normal and were part and parcel of all of the muscles moving the uterus from being a pelvic organ to an abdominal organ in order to allow space for the baby to grow.

I feel so much happier after speaking to her and just wish Monday would hurry up for my scan to hopefully confirm everything is ok.

xxx


----------



## loolindley

Oh wow, it really sounds like she was good and thorough. Shame about the foreign lady nearly ruining it for you, but I'm glad you have got some answers. Monday will be here before you know it, and i'm sure everything will be ok. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> MsCrow I am so so delighted at your news! That's fantastic!
> 
> Struth, thanks for asking how I am - here's the update...
> 
> Been to see the midwife this morning, my appointment was at 11.30am. I arrived at 11.20am and the midwife asked me could she have a word - I thought, "Oh no, what's up?"...
> 
> ...Anyway the woman who was meant to be there at 10.30am for her appointment didn't arrive until 11.20am!! Apparently she didn't speak a word of English and had had to arrange an Interpreter- fair enough...but not fair that she didn't get there on time and expected to have my appointment! GRR! The midwife said she'd have to see her and it would take 2 hrs??? Erm, sorry but my appointment was arranged a fortnight ago and I was there on time!
> 
> The midwife was actually going to send ME away from MY appointment so she could see her! I was not happy at all as DH and I have both taken the day off work together to go and apart from anything with what's been going on with my brown yuck I was keen to see her.
> 
> Anyway we told her this and she went away to call "the office" to see if she could arrange to see me later in the day - she obviously couldn't so she came back out and said she'd rearrange the other girl - quite bloody right too!
> 
> What got right on my wick though was the foreign lady had said that she couldn't find the place and as she didn't speak English she couldn't ask for directions! Well sorry but she was with another 2 fella's one of which was speaking English to the Receptionist so I'm not having that as an excuse for her tardiness.
> 
> Anyway when I was finally seen at 11.50am the midwife was very thorough and lovely and spent an hour and a half with me going through everything, giving me info and leaflets, books and a medical folder and was very thorough with my medical history.
> 
> The funny thing was, I could see her screen as she had it turned to us and whenever it needed details about "the mother" I kept thinking she was asking about my Mum...:rofl: Oh yeh that's me!
> 
> The brown blood she explained could be caused by a whole number of things including implantation that has taken a while to come out but also as all my ligaments are loosening etc, any old blood knocking about can be dislodged.
> 
> I asked her about the pains I've been having down one side and she said again these were completely normal and were part and parcel of all of the muscles moving the uterus from being a pelvic organ to an abdominal organ in order to allow space for the baby to grow.
> 
> I feel so much happier after speaking to her and just wish Monday would hurry up for my scan to hopefully confirm everything is ok.
> 
> xxx

glad it went well Hun :) and well done for standing ur ground about being seen too! :)


----------



## struth

Aww - glad to hear that you are feeling reassured honey. Bring on next week so we can both get some definitive answers :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Firsttimer for telling me to look at that thread. What a lovely outcome for her...and hope for people like me who have next to no symptoms! Thanks :)


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, struth and luv, I really hope the next week is a good one. 

Luv, glad you stood your ground and had some reassurances.


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> MsCow - Great News! Congrats!!!!
> 
> I felt good the past 2 days and then today I wake and BAM - again. I feel like BLAH!!!! I thought I was on a roll - also this is our 2nd so I am showing soooo much quicker than before, I had to tell work cause I just feel like they already know! Anyone else on their 2nd and have just popped out - I am only 7w1d. so crazy

Wow Pristock that is so crazy! I have heard that with each pregnancy you show sooner and sooner! Hope you felt okay sharing at work.

Must be fun to actually look a little pregnant. I am still most certainly in the 'Fat or Pregnant?' stage! If I didn't dress around my bloat I think people would just think I've grown myself a little potbelly. :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

redsox said:


> Must be fun to actually look a little pregnant. I am still most certainly in the 'Fat or Pregnant?' stage! If I didn't dress around my bloat I think people would just think I've grown myself a little potbelly. :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Must be fun to actually look a little pregnant. I am still most certainly in the 'Fat or Pregnant?' stage! If I didn't dress around my bloat I think people would just think I've grown myself a little potbelly. :)
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

It's sadly SO true!!! HA!

Bichon - just caught up and I am thrilled you stood your ground with the midwife. What on earth was she thinking when she was going to give the late patient your spot? I can tell you any practice I have been to, that stuff doesn't fly! :)

So pleased to hear you are reassured. I had my first doc appointment today and I was encouraged as well. My first scan is tomorrow and clearly that will be the most telling!!!! I am trying not to freak out from nerves.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thanks girls, DH and I are just chilling out with a beer (Cobra 0% for me) and a jigsaw - do we know how to live or what?? lol

Oh forgot to tell you, I've been classed as high risk, mostly cos of my past medical history I think so not only will I see the Consultant but she's put me under the Head Consultant :D


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

redsox said:


> It's sadly SO true!!! HA!
> 
> Bichon - just caught up and I am thrilled you stood your ground with the midwife. What on earth was she thinking when she was going to give the late patient your spot? I can tell you any practice I have been to, that stuff doesn't fly! :)
> 
> So pleased to hear you are reassured. I had my first doc appointment today and I was encouraged as well. My first scan is tomorrow and clearly that will be the most telling!!!! I am trying not to freak out from nerves.

Thanks, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, what time is it? I'll do a naughty log in from work ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Redsox - good luck for tomo. :)

LAdies who are around 7 and a half weeks, are u getting weird pulling feelings in ur tummy? Siimilar to those at 4/5 weeks? I'm getting it on lower left side of tummy? Xx


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> Loolindey- there is a thread in the first tri section u shud read in relation to early scan dating mistakes :) its by mommytosummer.... :)
> 
> PS and anyone else whoes baby measured smaller than expected :)

Firsttimer - do you mind sharing the link? For some reason I am having difficulty finding the the post. I tried mummytosummer and see lots of posts but not one about 12 week scan.

If I am missing something obvious, please pardon my preggo brain, it's not the sharpest lately!


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> Wow Pristock that is so crazy! I have heard that with each pregnancy you show sooner and sooner! Hope you felt okay sharing at work.
> 
> Must be fun to actually look a little pregnant. I am still most certainly in the 'Fat or Pregnant?' stage! If I didn't dress around my bloat I think people would just think I've grown myself a little potbelly. :)

yea I guess I was ok with it - just my few co workers know & my boss. I'm def. not running around telling the 900 other people that work here - 
I still feel like I am in the "fat" stage but DH said yesterday I was starting to make my bump! Some days I still hide it very well but others not so much!

Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> It's sadly SO true!!! HA!
> 
> Bichon - just caught up and I am thrilled you stood your ground with the midwife. What on earth was she thinking when she was going to give the late patient your spot? I can tell you any practice I have been to, that stuff doesn't fly! :)
> 
> So pleased to hear you are reassured. I had my first doc appointment today and I was encouraged as well. My first scan is tomorrow and clearly that will be the most telling!!!! I am trying not to freak out from nerves.
> 
> Thanks, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, what time is it? I'll do a naughty log in from work ;)Click to expand...

Thank you, so sweet! I am in the States so 1:30pm EDT. I think by the time I get home and post you English ladies will sound asleep (I know we all have rockin' social lives right now. HA! Knocked out by 10pm for me!)


----------



## firsttimer1

Redsox - unfortunately I'm on my phone and I can't link, but if u go to first page of first tri its there :) its called something like 'utterley convinced bad news :( UPDATE PAGE 2'... Hope u find it :)


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> Redsox - good luck for tomo. :)
> 
> LAdies who are around 7 and a half weeks, are u getting weird pulling feelings in ur tummy? Siimilar to those at 4/5 weeks? I'm getting it on lower left side of tummy? Xx

I am 6w5d (7w1d according to LMP) and I've had some pulls and even a few rogue cramps. Chalking it up to more stretching and growing!


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> Redsox - unfortunately I'm on my phone and I can't link, but if u go to first page of first tri its there :) its called something like 'utterley convinced bad news :( UPDATE PAGE 2'... Hope u find it :)

DUH! Got it. Knew I would feel silly after asking. Thanks! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

By the way - those measuring small, is it because ur using ur last period and have a 28 day cycle? I only ask as if I went by period I would be 8+4, but I have a 36 day cycle so it wouldn't make sense. I went on the NHS site and used their due date calculator which takes into account my cycle. So that says I'm 7w+4. Wen I went for my scan the lady said lets scan u before u tell me what u think your edd is... And then the scan measurements perfectly matched my date :) so try not to panic if only going by period date esp if cycle isn't 28 days. U may even ov late etc xxx


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> By the way - those measuring small, is it because ur using ur last period and have a 28 day cycle? I only ask as if I went by period I would be 8+4, but I have a 36 day cycle so it wouldn't make sense. I went on the NHS site and used their due date calculator which takes into account my cycle. So that says I'm 7w+4. Wen I went for my scan the lady said lets scan u before u tell me what u think your edd is... And then the scan measurements perfectly matched my date :) so try not to panic if only going by period date esp if cycle isn't 28 days. U may even ov late etc xxx

*Great advice!* I was tempted to fudge my LMP at the doctor's office today as I have 34 day cycles and I ovulated on CD 19. They told me I had to go with reported so I am 7w1d by their calculations and 6w5d by mine. I guess we'll find out more tomorrow! EEK!


----------



## littleANDlost

so much happens in 24 hours here.

Good evening ladies

MsCrow ... I'm really glad everything is ok! And Bichon sounds like you've had a busy day to!

Mines be filled with running to the toilet at work and bring everything id eaten back up again. I'm now feeling weak and drained and so very tired. AND THEN got home to find that my mother in law will be visiting tomorrow and I'd been left to clean and tidy the whole flat! Not Impressed and so I downright refused to, she can just deal with it being a pig sty. And so now I'm sat on the sofa waiting for my dinner to come back up! Awesome!

I think I may be having a mood swing right now hehe. 

How has everyone elses day been? :)


----------



## Widger

MsCrow - Fab news about your scan. I'm so amazed everytime I go in there and get good news. Long may it continue xx

Luv my bichon - Glad you had a good appointment. I have a team of midwives here and you get whoever is available at the time which means a lot of waiting around. Once I had to wait 2.5 hours!!!

Pristock - My bump bloat is defo further out than before. I was able to conceal my pregnancy at work for weeks past first trimester last time. I didn't tell many people I was pregnant due to mc history so I finished at Xmas at 18 weeks, so by the time I went back at 20 weeks I wasn't able to conceal any longer. It was a very small bump but actually noticeable. At this rate I'll be ousted by 8 weeks!! :haha:

Firsttimer - I'm getting constant ache in my left side and from scan she said that it was where I ovulated and I have a cyst. It is giving me grief today. I don't want to take anything for it but it is really quite painful :(

Redsox - Good luck for tomo xx


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox you will be fine tomo, and if you think your sure when u OV'd then ur prob right on dates... but either way u are going to be fine! xxx


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> redsox you will be fine tomo, and if you think your sure when u OV'd then ur prob right on dates... but either way u are going to be fine! xxx

THANK YOU! It is so sad that I need so much encouragement, but after a loss there is no doubt the anxiety increases hundredfold.

Not sure if I will be able to look at the screen until I am told there is not just an empty sac!

Yesterday I indulged myself in imagining what it would be like to see a little heartbeat whooshing away in there and I teared up! 

All of your thoughts have been so appreciated! I hope I bring good news tomorrow.


----------



## pristock230

Widger said:


> Pristock - My bump bloat is defo further out than before. I was able to conceal my pregnancy at work for weeks past first trimester last time. I didn't tell many people I was pregnant due to mc history so I finished at Xmas at 18 weeks, so by the time I went back at 20 weeks I wasn't able to conceal any longer. It was a very small bump but actually noticeable. At this rate I'll be ousted by 8 weeks!! :haha:

We haven't told me little one yet, she is 6 but she keeps telling me I am getting "chunky" lol


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

redsox said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsox said:
> 
> 
> It's sadly SO true!!! HA!
> 
> Bichon - just caught up and I am thrilled you stood your ground with the midwife. What on earth was she thinking when she was going to give the late patient your spot? I can tell you any practice I have been to, that stuff doesn't fly! :)
> 
> So pleased to hear you are reassured. I had my first doc appointment today and I was encouraged as well. My first scan is tomorrow and clearly that will be the most telling!!!! I am trying not to freak out from nerves.
> 
> Thanks, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, what time is it? I'll do a naughty log in from work ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, so sweet! I am in the States so 1:30pm EDT. I think by the time I get home and post you English ladies will sound asleep (I know we all have rockin' social lives right now. HA! Knocked out by 10pm for me!)Click to expand...

lol! It's 6.28pm here and if I went to bed I'd sleep! I'm soooo tired x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> Redsox - good luck for tomo. :)
> 
> LAdies who are around 7 and a half weeks, are u getting weird pulling feelings in ur tummy? Siimilar to those at 4/5 weeks? I'm getting it on lower left side of tummy? Xx

Yeah, the midwife told me today it's due to the ligaments on each side of your lower abdomen pulling the uterus up from a pelvic organ to an abdominal one so the baby can grow :D x


----------



## redsox

That's what I figured Bichon - we are all - as you English ladies say - knackered. :)

Awesome explanation on the ligaments - that makes so much sense! Love when the symptoms coincide with some of the more miraculous aspects of this whole process.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anyone else feel worse after they take a nap? I've been getting really tired after I eat meals and so everyday after dinner I go sleep for an hour or so... when I wake up I feel really groggy and my stomach (nausea) feels worse until I eat again. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## littleANDlost

pristock230 said:


> Widger said:
> 
> 
> Pristock - My bump bloat is defo further out than before. I was able to conceal my pregnancy at work for weeks past first trimester last time. I didn't tell many people I was pregnant due to mc history so I finished at Xmas at 18 weeks, so by the time I went back at 20 weeks I wasn't able to conceal any longer. It was a very small bump but actually noticeable. At this rate I'll be ousted by 8 weeks!! :haha:
> 
> We haven't told me little one yet, she is 6 but she keeps telling me I am getting "chunky" lolClick to expand...

:rofl: that just made me laugh so much. Bless her. My friend is 13 weeks at the moment and her little girl now knows but told her mum last week that there wasn't a baby in her tummy just lots of food! Kids say the funniest things


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

redsox said:


> That's what I figured Bichon - we are all - as you English ladies say - knackered. :)
> 
> Awesome explanation on the ligaments - that makes so much sense! Love when the symptoms coincide with some of the more miraculous aspects of this whole process.

Agree wholeheartedly 

:bunny: <----- Just found this smiley! :rofl: sorry but it made me laugh! :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

At work I told my boss and the lady I work my shifts with. They do the heavy lifting and such for me. My boss actually asks me to do the easier stuff since they know I miscarried a couple of months ago. They are so sweet. :). 
My scan measured smaller than I thought it would but they don't do tranvaginal scans here apparently :wacko:. And it was really hard for the u/s tech to see anything. So I changed my ticker but I'm not reading to much into it. I'd say by my 12week scan I'll be caught up to my date. (1 week later). Since I _know_ I ovulated on the 25-26th. I guess I'll have to be patient. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> At work I told my boss and the lady I work my shifts with. They do the heavy lifting and such for me. My boss actually asks me to do the easier stuff since they know I miscarried a couple of months ago. They are so sweet. :).
> My scan measured smaller than I thought it would but they don't do tranvaginal scans here apparently :wacko:. And it was really hard for the u/s tech to see anything. So I changed my ticker but I'm not reading to much into it. I'd say by my 12week scan I'll be caught up to my date. (1 week later). Since I _know_ I ovulated on the 25-26th. I guess I'll have to be patient. :)

alot of ladies seem to catch up by 12 weeks :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Girls....have a laugh!! Totally un baby related but thought those of us who have been worrying could do with a chuckle and those who've had good news I'm sure will laugh too....

This has been taken today by my best friend who is currently on holiday in Austria

Does this goat look happy or what??
 



Attached Files:







random goat.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Joannaxoxo

That is one scary looking goat! :haha:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

but oh so funny!!! :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

:haha: I don't really like goats so I'd be staying _far_ away from this one lol


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is well. I went to my doctor today, just for history and blood work. She said it's perfectly normal not to have symptoms early in the pregnancy, just as it's perfectly normal to have a ton of morning sickness. She told me not to worry and instead be happy that so far it's been pretty easy on me. 

The good thing about today, I'm not in any high risk groups for miscarriage or birth defects! Because of this we're not going to do any early ultrasounds or risky tests. I figure why bug the baby if you don't have to?

At work I've only told two close friends and the three people in my department (and my boss) as we work with an infectious agent that is known to cause miscarriage so I'm taken off the schedule for that test. My husband told everyone he knows at his work. I want to tell everyone but what if something happens? 

It's kinda weird to think that the biggest thing in my life right now is smaller than a blueberry?


----------



## wouldluvabub

First of all WOAH!!! I have had a few days away from BNB mainly cause I have been feeling terrible and this thread has just gotten huge! It took me about half an hour to catch up! Lovely to see some good news from some of you ladies! Congrats! And welcome to any new comers that have found their way to this thread.

As for the ladies spotting I had 5 day's of brown spotting before my BFP and have had nothing since. My doctor was not worried about it at all and I have read as long as it is brown it's fine!

Telling work.. Well I told my boss mainly because I have been feeling so horrible lately and I thought it best she knew why. I was not going to tell my 2 co-workers because I wanted to wait untill I was a bit further BUT as I am a hairdresser and the girls kept shrinking my lunch breaks and squeezing things in with me so I decided to tell them so they would stop doing this! I am finding it SO hard to keep secret because pretty much every client of mine ask's if I am ok because I am looking so sick and tired all the time! I feel like saying gee thanks when they say 'Wow, you look terrible.. Are you ok?'

Symptoms I have noticed this week apart from the usual feeling and actually being sick! Are as follows:
I have been a little constipated (sorry TMI)
AND I have started to get emotional! I have been crying at things on the TV and I am not normally a cryer! Also I am getting grumpy quite easily! 
Apart from that not to much else!!!!!!

I have my next appointment next Friday where I will be about 8+6 I think.. I can't wait to have proper dates!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thought I would show you guys my bump progress:



I assume most of it is bloat but it have hardly eaten anything lately due to being sick and I have also lost 2 kgs!

Hope I am not the only keen one already taking 'bump' photos!


----------



## loolindley

I think if someone told me I looked terrible now I would either burst into tears, or crack them! My emotions are having a mind of their own right now!

Has anyone been having freaky vivid dreams? I have had a few recently, but last night I was convinced I had heard something (or as I thought at the time, someONE) in my back garden at about 2am. I shouted out the window for them to p!ss off, and I would call the police. A minute or so later when my eyes had adjusted, I realised that my burgler was in fact a badger!! I went back to bed and slept fitfully dreaming about badgers breaking into my house!!

Also, apart from being knackered all the time, is anyone else suffering from insomnia at night? I'm finding myself awake for hours in the middle of the night. It's ok now, but when I go back to work, it's not going to be fun :(


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

Just to let you know that I had my first scan today at the fertility clinic. I was amazingly nervous and actually cried when she said everything is ok and showed me the heart beating. I also saw where the umbilical cord is and was measured at 7+4. It's a good feeling! 

xx


----------



## loolindley

Awwww lush! I cried so hard when I saw the heatbeat that she kept losing contact with the ultrasound wand!!!! :haha: I had to compose myself quickly!


----------



## newfielady

Aww that's great news. :D
I've got quite a bit of bloat on the go too! And when you super skinny to start with it's pretty easy to notice. I try to stay away from the form fitting shirts now a days. 
Symptoms:
Nausea - everything turns my stomach, food and non-food
Super sensitive nose- everything in wal-mart yesterday _stank_
vivid dreams - strange dreams too. Last night I dreampt my chinese boss got in a sword fight :wacko:
Hard, sore boobs- can't even sleep on them
Fatigued - fell asleep yesterday watching Jerry :)


----------



## firsttimer1

I'm still pretty much symptomless! No weird dreams, no ultra smell, no metal taste etc... Lol just feel a bit "off" in the evenings! Fine all day.

Crazy!
Redsox - can't wait for update :)


----------



## Widger

Symptoms - cramping on left side (obviously I now know cyst pain), tired, thirsty, bloating, boobs becoming a little bit plumper (after bfing my son it is a welcome sight! :haha:).... that is about it too. I'm not complaining about the lack of nausea either.

Laura - So great when you get lovely news at a scan. Those seconds you wait to hear any type of news seem to drag on forever.

Redsox - Looking forward to hearing your news

Wouldluvabub - What a cute little bump appearing!


----------



## firsttimer1

Getting excited for redsox now :) 

Luvbub- I've not started photos of bump yet but only cos I'm soooo bloated its gross lol!


----------



## redsox

Hi Ladies!

Thank you for all of the well wishes - I am here at work just DYING to get out of here and go to my scan in a few hours. TORTURE. I am so nervous I can barely swallow my yogurt!!!

Newfie and Loolindley - You both cracked me up. Badgers and swordfights - oh my! I had a crazy dream last night that we had a baby and it was a newborn girl and my husband was tossing her in the air playfully and I was freaking out. 'Um she's a little too small for that!" (Which is hilarious as he is really the one with a knack for babies!)

Wouldluvabub - I am certainly very conscious of my bloat/bump, but haven't started taking pictures yet. Maybe if I have a positive scan today I will be able to start documenting things with a little confidence and excitement!

LauraClili - I am thrilled you had such a wonderful scan! Hopeful I see the same things. 

It needs to be 12:30 so I can leave for my scan! Can't tell if I am nauseated from morning sickness or worry!


----------



## firsttimer1

U will b fine! Update when bk :)

Ladies- those who have had a scan at about 7 weeks what was ur babys heartbeat? Mine was 158... But wiki says baby shudhave a bpm of up to 149 in wk 7?? Not too worried, just curious? X


----------



## pristock230

RedSox - Good Luck today! Sending Good vibes your way!


----------



## lauraclili

Firsttimer, I wasn't told about the rate of the heartbeat. The sonographer was just happy to report it was there and that it was steady and beating away. She seemed much more interested in measuring my shrimp to give me a date! 

They do say that a faster heartbeat means you're having a girl though... :D


----------



## loolindley

Good Luck red sox!!!! Can't wait to hear your news :)

Well I started feeling rough, and a bit queezy last night, then after lunch today the sickness came. Caught me off guard, so just had time to get to the kitchen sink, which was crap as when I could face it, I then had to fish it out as we have one of those 'catchers' in the sink. Bleugh. If this is going to be regular thing, then I am going to buy a washing up bowl this weekend.

Sorry, I realise that is quite gross, but I'm just so pleased to have a proper pregnancy symptom!


----------



## lauraclili

What does it say about us all that we're excited to be vomiting in the sink?! :haha: 

I'm sorry you're feeling rough loolindley but I'm so with you about being pleased to have a proper symptom! 

x


----------



## redsox

lauraclili said:


> What does it say about us all that we're excited to be vomiting in the sink?! :haha:
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling rough loolindley but I'm so with you about being pleased to have a proper symptom!
> 
> x

Ha! It is so true! When I started feeling nauseated my husband told me "I hope you barf your brains out baby!" :happydance:

I think that one is less likely to actually vomit when you are out working in an office - I read a study recently that concluded that those who work at home are more likely to actually vomit! So interesting, but I think true. I am far more naueseated at night when I leave the office and the only two instances where I felt the need to really throw up (didn't) I was at home.

This is all good stuff ladies! Here's to more vomiting! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

lauraclili said:


> Firsttimer, I wasn't told about the rate of the heartbeat. The sonographer was just happy to report it was there and that it was steady and beating away. She seemed much more interested in measuring my shrimp to give me a date!
> 
> They do say that a faster heartbeat means you're having a girl though... :D

well I just peed on some baking soda (thought I wud have some fun) and it didn't fizz , apparently that means I'm having a girl too lol :) so I guess it must be so!! :rofl:


----------



## sandy28

Redox everything will be fine , very excited for you.
Firsttimer1 at my 7wk scan she did not give me heart rate was just happy to see the heartbeat and everything was okay. But they do say a faster heartbeat means girl, with my to boys it was also low.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi ladies, 

Am so hoping redsox is ok.

Today I have lost a load more brown discharge - I am freaking out! When I wiped it was like when you are mid period and it was loads all over the tissue :(

It was all brown but seriously this is now day 9 of this - it get's lighter, then heavier, then lighter, then heavier etc etc...

It's always brown but even so - surely this is waaaaaaaaaay too much for implantation?

I've been feeling so ill all day, drained, headachey, shattered, groggy, muzzy head. Dunno how I dragged myself to work in the first place never mind lasted the day. I've come home, had a shower, put my nighty on and climbed into bed which is where I am typing from now.

I'm really worried girls, I'm certain there's something wrong :(


----------



## newfielady

redsox said:


> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> What does it say about us all that we're excited to be vomiting in the sink?! :haha:
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling rough loolindley but I'm so with you about being pleased to have a proper symptom!
> 
> x
> 
> Ha! It is so true! When I started feeling nauseated my husband told me "I hope you barf your brains out baby!" :happydance:
> 
> 
> This is all good stuff ladies! Here's to more vomiting! :wacko:Click to expand...

There is something very wrong with this lol.
And peeing on baking soda? What did you even put the baking soda on? :haha: This forum is starting to crack me up!


----------



## loolindley

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Am so hoping redsox is ok.
> 
> Today I have lost a load more brown discharge - I am freaking out! When I wiped it was like when you are mid period and it was loads all over the tissue :(
> 
> It was all brown but seriously this is now day 9 of this - it get's lighter, then heavier, then lighter, then heavier etc etc...
> 
> It's always brown but even so - surely this is waaaaaaaaaay too much for implantation?
> 
> I've been feeling so ill all day, drained, headachey, shattered, groggy, muzzy head. Dunno how I dragged myself to work in the first place never mind lasted the day. I've come home, had a shower, put my nighty on and climbed into bed which is where I am typing from now.
> 
> I'm really worried girls, I'm certain there's something wrong :(


Oh, Bichon (if indeed that IS your real name ;)), I am so sorry that you are feeling like this, and that the bleeding is still happening. If it is any consolation, I am feeling all the other symptoms...my headache is beyond. I really hope you get some answers soon, and I know its nigh on impossible, but please have a relaxing weekend. Put your feet up, plenty of water, and don't do anything you don't have to. If you are really that concerned, get yourself to a&e or an epu, and they will scan you.

I wish I could say more, but I'm thinking of you lots. :hugs:


----------



## sandy28

Luv my bichon- don't worry Hun, I've been having brown spotting since week 5 and the doctor is not worried and said that is old blood,i still get a little everyday.


----------



## sandy28

I'm a little worried just got a call from doctor that my iron is low and I need to take iron, and vitamin d is low and I need to take vitamin d 5000 for 8weeks. Also back on prenatal vitamins. I was getting very sick with the prenatal vitamin she had took me off them and just had me taking folic acid


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Am so hoping redsox is ok.
> 
> Today I have lost a load more brown discharge - I am freaking out! When I wiped it was like when you are mid period and it was loads all over the tissue :(
> 
> It was all brown but seriously this is now day 9 of this - it get's lighter, then heavier, then lighter, then heavier etc etc...
> 
> It's always brown but even so - surely this is waaaaaaaaaay too much for implantation?
> 
> I've been feeling so ill all day, drained, headachey, shattered, groggy, muzzy head. Dunno how I dragged myself to work in the first place never mind lasted the day. I've come home, had a shower, put my nighty on and climbed into bed which is where I am typing from now.
> 
> I'm really worried girls, I'm certain there's something wrong :(

Mine was on and off for over a week and a half hun (still very light bit of it now). I had my scan in the middle of this phase lol. 2 days ago i had the biggest lot of goppy brown discharge (kinda like a period); but now its pretty much gone. All i can do is trust the sonographer who sd to expect it and NOT to panic... i know its hard but try to do the same :hugs:

all those other grotty symptoms such as headaches etc are GOOD to have! sucks i know.... :flower:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

I hope that'll happen with me then cos I can definitely describe what I had as the biggest lot of gloopy brown discharge too and now it's eased off again.

I feel so ill tonight :(


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> What does it say about us all that we're excited to be vomiting in the sink?! :haha:
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling rough loolindley but I'm so with you about being pleased to have a proper symptom!
> 
> x
> 
> Ha! It is so true! When I started feeling nauseated my husband told me "I hope you barf your brains out baby!" :happydance:
> 
> 
> This is all good stuff ladies! Here's to more vomiting! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> There is something very wrong with this lol.
> And peeing on baking soda? What did you even put the baking soda on? :haha: This forum is starting to crack me up!Click to expand...

Have you never heard of the baking soda test? Im suprised as its obviously soooooooo scientific and accurate...... :tease: LOL

haha i did it for a laugh and dont worry - i peed into a tub which ended up STRAIGHT in the bin!! :) Its the first fun thing ive done and it really made me laugh - highly recommended if all youve done is stress so far!

REDSOX - ANY NEWS???? :friends:

Sandy28 - Try not too worry hun, try some seperate vit d and iron tabs if the mixed prenatals make you ill. By the way... check out this list of foods high in iron.... or more specifically, check out number 2.... HELL YER! \\:D/

https://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/food-sources-of-iron.php


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> I hope that'll happen with me then cos I can definitely describe what I had as the biggest lot of gloopy brown discharge too and now it's eased off again.
> 
> I feel so ill tonight :(

Sorry your feeling ill hun :( 

here is a joke to cheer you up - though i warn you, my humor is pretty basic (think monty pythin and simpsons lol, oh and any adam sandler film) 

*Edward called up a doctor, "My wife is pregnant and her contractions are only 5 minutes apart!"
The doctor asked, "Is this her first child?"
Edward was enraged, "No! This is her husband!"*

Told you my humor is basic :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

:thumbup:that's brilliant!! So my sense of humour! It honestly made me laugh out loud. DH rolled his eyes bless him...or bless me for laughing so hard, lol:awww:


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha, my OH has a totally diff sense of humor to me me too :)

where is redsox.... need an update! x


----------



## redsox

So my scan experience was odd, but thankfully the results are positive!!!!

I am measuring in time with my LMP (I must have ovulated EARLY!!!!) and I am 7w1d today with a heartbeat of 137!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I had to wait over an hour and a half past my appointment time (and we were a full 30 min early) with a full bladder. TORTURE!

Also the technician was not allowed to tell me anything - I was clearly so tense and essentially begged her and she finally relented and told me there was a heartbeat!!!! We could see the little glow bug flickering! We did not get to hear the heartbeat though. 

Radiologist came in and said all looks good, but I do have an implantation bleed that's sitting near the sac. Also a sizable cyst on my left ovary (just like you Widger!) So that explains all the pain on my left side. 

Made appointments for next scan and OB visits on 9/9!

Thank you for all the lovely support ladies - you have been so instrumental in my getting through this!

And now I feel confident enough to start a ticker! Woohoo!


----------



## firsttimer1

YAY THAT IS BRILLIANT! whoop whoop!!!

Knew u wud be fine! :bunny:

and ur sooo excited - youve got TWO tickers HEEHEE :) well done hun! and the HB too - brilliant. (EDIT: one has now dissppeared LOL)

My implantation bleed is right by the sac too (just above it) so a few of us are in same position. Did she tell u to expect more brown blood?

xxx CONGRATS xxx


----------



## struth

Glad to hear that all went well Redsox! :hugs:


----------



## redsox

Ha I am a novice so I had to adjust the ticker sitch. :)

Thanks so much Firsttimer and Struth!!!

Crazy thing is I haven't had any bleeding at all - and Firsttimer, remembering you and Bichon - I asked the radiologist if I should expect it and he said no. Very odd as I would imagine it has to come out at some point. Guess we'll see??


----------



## firsttimer1

maybe its only a little bit hun which means it will be soaked back up by body for bruises etc xxx 

so glad uve updated us - i can sign off now haha! enjoy your evening ladies!! xxx


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> maybe its only a little bit hun which means it will be soaked back up by body for bruises etc xxx
> 
> so glad uve updated us - i can sign off now haha! enjoy your evening ladies!! xxx

Go to sleep Firsttimer! 

Thanks for waiting for me!


----------



## firsttimer1

:sleep:


----------



## pristock230

YEAAAAA!!!! So happy for you RedSox!!!

Are you going to share the news with your family when you come up North?


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> YEAAAAA!!!! So happy for you RedSox!!!
> 
> Are you going to share the news with your family when you come up North?

I want to and can't imagine withholding, but hubby seems to think we should wait. Mind you, he was the big mouth last time! :)

There is no doubt I'll share - just wish I had a better picture!! My u/s pic just looks like two peas (baby and yolk sac)! Lame!

I was hoping for more of a shrimpy tadpole baby!


----------



## Widger

:yipee: Woo hoo Redsox. Just come on before bed to see your news :yipee:

Then I see people are peeing on baking soda :rofl::rofl::rofl: So so amusing.... think I might try it out myself :haha:

** Top tip on the iron girls if you have issues now/later **
Make sure after you have eaten iron rich foods that you drink fruit juice e.g. orange juice etc as it helps your body absorb the iron more. 

As for Vit D - can't do any better than getting in that sun, without suncream for at least 15 mins a day if weather good! It works for me!

Luv my bichon - I'll say it again, I had the same all through first trimester with my son and they could never find a reason for it. Sometimes it is just unexplained 

Have great weekend girls!


----------



## sandy28

Red sox that great news, I'm so happy.
Widget thanks I will be out in the sun at least 15min a day
Firsttimer1 thanks for the iron list #2 sound good but right now everything is making me sick.

Firsttimer1 I had to pee on baking soda to try it also and no fizz at all, I guess we will wait and see if this was right


----------



## loolindley

Redsox - congratulations!!! I'm so glad that you had good news!

I think I need to pee on some baking soda today, although how I am going to get it to the bathroom without my OH calling for the men in white coats I don't know!!! Maybe I should wait until Monday when he is at work :rofl:

Speaking of the OH, I'm SO annoyed! Last night before bed he said "I'll get up at 6.30 to let the dogs out, and I'll stay down stairs with them to let you have a lie in", so I said "don't bother, they always sleep in on a weekend. One of us will just get up when they start making noise". Needless to say, OH woke ME up this morning, by trying to creep downstairs at 6.15 (SIX FRICKING FIFTEEN!!!!!!!), I couldn't get back to sleep, so the result is, I came down stairs, and he went back to bed. HUMPH!!!!!! 

I'm sure you are all thinking why do the dogs need staying with. Well, they don't, and I could easily go back upstairs and leave them here, but I'm making a point now! A really sleepy point. I daresay I'll be very grumpy by mid morning!

Oh well give me a head start on my mammouth water drinking which must be done every day! I find 2 litres such a chore! All it does is come back out as pee!!


----------



## firsttimer1

I'm intrigued to see if anyone gets lots of fizz on b.soda test lol .. Not sure its possible :)

Loolindey - have a nap darling :) get oh to make u a hot chocolate or something! If u can stomach it :)

Bit worried that I seem to be the only one with NO MS at nearly 8weeks?!! X


----------



## Widger

Firsttimer - Not everybody gets MS. Seriously! It is really normal not to have it too. I didn't get MS last time and I now have a 14 month old running around. Please don't worry. You had a fantastic scan and all was well. Just enjoy not feeling rough because you are going to have plenty of time to feel uncomfortable in the upcoming months with growing huge and plenty of visits to the toilet :haha:

I woke up so tired this morning and grumpy :grr: hormones running wild obviously. I'm also seriously windy. Is anyone else? I can join the brown brigade too now! :dohh:


----------



## em2656

Afternoon ladies.

Really happy for you Redsox, must be such a relief!

In my previous pregnancies I only ever had mild ms on and off for a few days round about the 10 wk mark.
This time however, it's all day and night, every day and night since 5 weeks and I hate it.
Yesturday I was like the shedevil, how I didnt end up getting divorced I'll never know. Just felt really irritated by absolutely everything and everyone, it was horrible.
Just hope today is going to be better.

I'm sure I'm already developing a mini bump....anyone else? Seems way too early for that. OH's mum keeps on chuckling and reminding me of the many, many sets of twins in their family......lol. Not funny!
I've got a scan date for 9th sept. just seems so far away, really wanted an early scan. Oh well, just have to wait I guess.

Emma xxx


----------



## looley

Hey all! Congratulations redsox! Fab news.

I'm off on hols tommorrow to Cyprus for a week. Had the date for the scan through today .. for next Friday!! Typical!!I have phoned and they have rearranged it for two weeks Friday instead.Pheww. I'll be approx 10 weeks .Excited now!Been a bit nervous about going abroad.. especially with the eating etc, just going to try and be really careful.Will be very weird not drinking abroad!! and I look like I have a little belly.. just looks like I've had too much cake!! ha ha oh well. XXXLooleyXXX


----------



## Babydance

Hello lovlies oh i feel green. Felt amazing ths morning nipped to tesco got some shopping. Got quiche for lunch... every single mouthful made me gag.. ms is getting worse ive still not been sick but im now feeling very sick and dizzy like im going to faint.

Anyways can we see some bellies?? :D

7w6d 

xxx

Edit-Not pushing out atall lol xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1408.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









DSCN2282.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newfielady

Hi all :hi: I had a rough day yesterday. _Everything_ turned my stomach and I cried over the silliest things. :cry: And the worst part is, it started out so great with my manicure and gel nails. :dohh:

Congrats on the good scan! Keep bringing the good news girls. :) I think I'm gonna start my "bump" pics Sunday when I'll be 7 weeks. And I want to pee on some baking soda too now lol. (just for fun:haha:) What's the results? If it fizzes it's a ? I suppose I could google it lol.

Turns out one of the girls that work with me (the one who doesn't know I'm pregnant) almost got fired for refusing to work with me! She didn't think it was fair that I didn't have to life the heavy stuff and I got to do the easy jobs like work the cash and phone! :dohh: I'm not telling her I'm pregnant! She's just a loud mouth busy-body and she can wait until I tell everyone else. Sorry, just wanted to rant. :D You guys are the best :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello thread

Just catching up and pleased to see redsox had a good scan albeit finding a cyst. The main thing is all is well 

I personally am only a little bloated...I can't see getting a bump for some time, particularly as it's my first pregnancy.

Well, met my parent down in London for lunch yesterday, particularly pleased dad made it as he's not well at the moment. I plucked up courage to tell them, said I had some important news and showed them the scan from thursday. I'm the youngest child of three, though my dad's only one. I've been rather unorthodox in my life choices and having just written my phd, thought they'd think it was bad timing (on a contract ending in March). Well, they were just over the moon, couldn't have asked for a better reaction. I felt elated to see their reactions and for the first time, totally excited to be pregnant.


----------



## redsox

em2656 said:


> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> Really happy for you Redsox, must be such a relief!
> 
> In my previous pregnancies I only ever had mild ms on and off for a few days round about the 10 wk mark.
> This time however, it's all day and night, every day and night since 5 weeks and I hate it.
> Yesturday I was like the shedevil, how I didnt end up getting divorced I'll never know. Just felt really irritated by absolutely everything and everyone, it was horrible.
> Just hope today is going to be better.
> 
> I'm sure I'm already developing a mini bump....anyone else? Seems way too early for that. OH's mum keeps on chuckling and reminding me of the many, many sets of twins in their family......lol. Not funny!
> I've got a scan date for 9th sept. just seems so far away, really wanted an early scan. Oh well, just have to wait I guess.
> 
> Emma xxx

Emma my next scan is on Sept. 9th too! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Looley - have a FAB holiday - im majorly jeaous!!! :)

Newfielady - that girl is going to be dead embarrassed when she finds out - or she unlikey to care? surely she shud use commonsense and assume something is up if your not doing what you used to be? some people! LOL

Mscrow - thats fab news, i bet your delighted :) its great to get a positive reaction from family. When i told my sister she burst into tears because she was soo happy - i think she found my MC in apriil harder than i did x

babydance - right, i didnt take a photo at beginning but ive attached one ive just taken. I guess i should call it my 8 week bump as im 8 wks tomo (same as u)? lol? just a load of bloat realy! GROSS!


----------



## firsttimer1

Btw babydance - do u feel Fine one min, then queezy the next? I'm so up and down that I dont know if I have MS or not lol !! :)


----------



## Widger

Just got my scan date... 12 Sept!!! Although will be having scan at just over 8 weeks due to Mc history. So hopefully all well for that.

Love bump/bloat pics :) I'll get one of me as think I beat you all on size front. Think it is more than bloat though..... full of wind :haha:

Been feeling a little sick for most of day today which is first time ever. 

Mscrow - wonderful to hear about parents reaction. 

Nfielady - how embarrassed is she going to feel when she eventually finds out :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Widget 12th Sep will come around in no time Hun :) I've got my first mw app in three weeks and first scan isn't organised till then. X

Today I'm feeling worried for first time since scan. I thought my bleed had stopped after 2 days of nothing, but just had a bit when.wiped :( I know she SD not to worry but its worrying! 

Those who were in same situation - has urs totally stopped now? Xx


----------



## loolindley

Have a fab time on holiday Looley! I'm insanely jealous! My OH and I were planning a roadtrip round western america and a Vagas wedding when I found out I was pregnant! We were ttc for nearly a year, but as it wasn't happening, we thought we were safe to do plan. Ah well. It'll have to be put on ice for the time being as we were planning to be there on the baby's due date!!!

Widger, you have the same dating scan date as me, 12th Sep. I have another scan a week Tuesday, so by the time my dating scan comes along it will be my 4th! Crickey!
I got my pack through the post from my midwife today. So much stuff to read through!!! I was hoping for my bounty form, as the woman in boots told me you get loads of free stuff from it, but that didn't arrive in the pack. I'll have a read through when I am feeling less rough.

OH is working tonight, so lush night in just me and the dogs. PJ's and an early night I think!


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi you lovely ladies! 

Not been on properly for a few days as have felt (& looked!) dreadful!! I don't even know how many times I was sick on Thursday, urgh!!! :sick:

Congrats to all you who have had brilliant scans/ news - bet you're so excited!! :thumbup:

Well today was a special day, we had the immediate family around for a BBQ as an early birthday celebration for my dad and told them our news!! Everyone is just SOOOOOOOO excited, esp. my dad!!! He said I'd made his birthday and it's the best news he's had in a long while!! So happy, he's happy!! :happydance: Since we lost my mum, life has been hard but he just kept hugging me and telling me to sit down and put my feet up - I just burst into tears to see him so happy again!! (bloody hormones!!) :blush:

Fingers crossed no MS today...so far...!! How's everyone else feeling? 

xxx


----------



## loolindley

Awww, thats lovely! I love hearing how people are breaking it to their family :)

I've cried so much today. I only have to think about the baby and I cry. God knows why!!!!! Hormones have a lot to answer for!


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks loolindley!!! I'm a bloody snivelling mess lately!!! Hormones, pah!!!

How're you feeling hon? 

xx


----------



## loolindley

Emotional, headachey that feels like my head wants to explode, muscle achey (?), stabby pains in my boobs, nauseous (but not been sick today), super smell senses (which my OH calls my spidey senses :rofl:), lethargic, oh yeah, and feeling the need to moan about EVERYTHING!!! I really hope this passes soon!! I hate feeling like such a moany, grumpy cow!!!!


----------



## Nicnak282

loolindley said:


> Emotional, headachey that feels like my head wants to explode, muscle achey (?), stabby pains in my boobs, nauseous (but not been sick today), super smell senses (which my OH calls my spidey senses :rofl:), lethargic, oh yeah, and feeling the need to moan about EVERYTHING!!! I really hope this passes soon!! I hate feeling like such a moany, grumpy cow!!!!

He-he, spidey senses, like it!!! :haha:

You sound like me!! I feel an emotional wreck at the moment, DH had a 12 hour day at work on Thursday and as soon as he walked in I burst into tears and tried to say I was sorry but I couldn't make him his curry as promised as I'd been so sick...but apparently only dogs and aliens would have been able to understand me, I was so high-pitched!!! :growlmad:

My boobs feel like they're on fire today...ouch-y...

See I told you I was a grumpy cow also!!! Let's hope it passes soon alongside the MS! 

XX


----------



## loolindley

Nicnak282 said:


> Thats funny because I've been going about singing "OooooooWWWWWWWW!! My Boobs are on fire" (to the tune of Sex on fire)


----------



## Nicnak282

Love it, genius!!!! Might have to steal that loolindley!!!! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

I had a wedding today. My husbands cousin. It was beautiful, I was all teared up.:cry: We have the reception in a couple hours and then the dance. Hopefully no one will notice I'm not drinking. I've been saying _I'm_ driving home but I on;y have a beginners license :dohh: And anyone who knows me knows I don't drink often but when I'm out I like to drink. Maybe I'll have a plain 7up :shrug: Oh well. lol

P.s A couple days ago I told DH that I must be the most contrary pregnant woman around. I feel like all I do is bitch and moan. :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

Oh, and when I hugged the bride, I hurt my boobs LOL


----------



## Babydance

firsttimer1 said:


> Btw babydance - do u feel Fine one min, then queezy the next? I'm so up and down that I dont know if I have MS or not lol !! :)

I feel fine one min and then so sick i feel like im going to faint, in a split second! I was fine today made lunch sat down put it in my mouth and gagged on it tried a few more mouth fulls and gave up then thought i was gonna throw up in the sink. bleugh!!
I tend to feel fine first thing in the morning and then around ten half ten i start to feel a bit iffy. You know when youre so hungry you feel sick, its like a severe case of that lol
xxxx


----------



## Babydance

bump, bloat, flub, flab i dont care get those belly pics up!! I looove bump piccies :D 

and also if you think its just bloat then its still baby related therefore babybump so  

xxxx :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Yes, more bump photos please! :) I might put mine up weekly :) lucky you, you get to see my weekly progression of bloat :rofl: 

I'm so glad this thread is so utterly 100% supportive. A thread on first tri - which is now closed - managed to really p#as me off so its nice to come bk to this positivity! Thank you :)


----------



## loolindley

I commented on that thread too. It was just appauling. If you don't like what you read, then don't read it!

Wound me right up!


----------



## Babydance

Pleased i missed the crappy thread in 1st tri. 

Guess what ive persuaded DH to get us when we move into our bigger house.. lol 

https://www.indulgenceicecream.co.uk/buy.htm :rofl: i cant wait!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer pretty crap thread! :(

babydance that is amazing!! If there was a wotsits/quavers/skips making machine I wud be allllllll over it!!


----------



## loolindley

Baby dance, I want I want I want!


----------



## Babydance

What makes it worse is i KNOW we're not allowed soft ice cream just now but seeing that and knowing we're getting one eventaully makes me just want to go get ice cream nowwwww. Icey drove past the other day mum, dad and lo all got ice cream boooo xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

The ice-cream van stops at my front door every day!!! Right at my front door the swine! He knows where his customers live!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lol! X night all :) I'm officially 8 weeks tomo... Yay! 2 Months :)


----------



## newfielady

Oh babydance, that looks amazing!
I hate to ask but what was in that thread that upset you ladies? It's good to be able to come on this thread to get support from other ladies like yourselves. :D


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Ladies,

Wow lots of activity since last night...

Redsox I cannot tell you how relieved I am - I was so worried about you, thank heavens the result is good.

Firsttimer, after my major loss of brown stuff on Friday it seems to have eased off a lot again but it is still there nonetheless. Today when I was in the shower I lost a whole load of small brown bits that looked like tiny pieces of tissue paper :(

I hope my scan brings good news. 

Mad day at work today but symptom wise I am feeling much better today thank goodness.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

P.S. Sorry girls but until I get a proper baby bump I don't wanna post my flab, cos that's all you can see at the mo, lol xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for sharing Hun :) sure ur scan will be fine xxx night :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

nighty night hun x


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Wow lots of activity since last night...
> 
> Redsox I cannot tell you how relieved I am - I was so worried about you, thank heavens the result is good.
> 
> Firsttimer, after my major loss of brown stuff on Friday it seems to have eased off a lot again but it is still there nonetheless. Today when I was in the shower I lost a whole load of small brown bits that looked like tiny pieces of tissue paper :(
> 
> I hope my scan brings good news.
> 
> Mad day at work today but symptom wise I am feeling much better today thank goodness.

Bichon - Thank you SO much - it means so much to me that you were all rooting for me! :)


----------



## loolindley

Babydance said:


> What makes it worse is i KNOW we're not allowed soft ice cream just now but seeing that and knowing we're getting one eventaully makes me just want to go get ice cream nowwwww. Icey drove past the other day mum, dad and lo all got ice cream boooo xx

It's killing me! The things I am craving the most are McFlurry's and McDonalds milkshakes!! So bad, but sooooooo good!!!!! Everyone says I will be fine as they clean their machines, but I just don't want to take any chances at the moment. Nothing is worth that. I had food poisoning 2 weeks ago, and it was the least fun thing ever!!!!!

Bichon - is your scan tomorrow? I hope it will do everything to put your mind at ease. :hugs:

Newfielady - this thread was basicly a girl saying how she wishes people didn't post negative things on here as it was making her anxious about her own child. She then quoted some wicken religeous passage, and told people not to tell her to go to hell for writing it. Well she got a lot worse than that. I'm sorry, but there is a simple answer - Don't read the posts that look upsetting. However this site is supportive both when things are going wrong AND when good news has to be shared. It made my blood boil, but like first timer said, admin closed the thread.

Well it's a good job I had an early night as 6.45 and I was the one letting the dogs out (despite the fact that it was OH who woke them up by going to the loo). Humph!!! It looks like a it's going to be a beautiful day in Wales. Hope so :D xx


----------



## Sambles

Hi everyone,

We've been having major problems with our internet so haven't been able to get on properly for almost a week so I've got LOADS to catch up on. 

How's everyone's symptoms now?

I'm still feeling sick and tired a lot of the time and have sore boobs but apart from that I feel fine.

And for anyone who works, when are you planning on telling your employer?

xx


----------



## Widger

What?!! 

We can't eat ice-cream??? I lived off that stuff when I was pregnant with my son.

News to me? :dohh:

Luv my bichon - Good luck for tomo x


----------



## firsttimer1

Sambles said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've been having major problems with our internet so haven't been able to get on properly for almost a week so I've got LOADS to catch up on.
> 
> How's everyone's symptoms now?
> 
> I'm still feeling sick and tired a lot of the time and have sore boobs but apart from that I feel fine.
> 
> And for anyone who works, when are you planning on telling your employer?
> 
> xx

welcome back hun - symptoms for me are EVENING ONLY nausea (lol); bloating; tummy twinges; really tired. Boobs are okay and no MS.

im not going to tell work until about 10 weeks - 12 weeks? either after first MW app if im confident, or after first scan xxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Widger said:


> What?!!
> 
> We can't eat ice-cream??? I lived off that stuff when I was pregnant with my son.
> 
> News to me? :dohh:
> 
> Luv my bichon - Good luck for tomo x

Don't panic girls - it's my major craving right now - can't get enough of the stuff but the midwife told me it is only soft ice cream we have to avoid, like McFlurries and Mr Whippy and it's not so much due to them cleaning the machines, it's to do with we don't know what temperature the ice cream is being held at and therefore whether there is a risk of food poisoning.

The midwife confirmed that any ice cream bought from the supermarket in a tub from the freezer is absolutely fine.

Yep scan is tomorrow - 9.30am - I AM DREADING IT!!

I keep talking to my lo begging it to be fine xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

PS....... LADIES, IM A RASPBERRY!!!!! :dance: Never thought i'ld get this far :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Sambles said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've been having major problems with our internet so haven't been able to get on properly for almost a week so I've got LOADS to catch up on.
> 
> How's everyone's symptoms now?
> 
> I'm still feeling sick and tired a lot of the time and have sore boobs but apart from that I feel fine.
> 
> And for anyone who works, when are you planning on telling your employer?
> 
> xx

I told my Employer as soon as I found out - she was over the moon for me.

Mind you, my Employer is my Mum and therefore my lo's Grandma :happydance:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

loolindley said:


> Bichon - is your scan tomorrow? I hope it will do everything to put your mind at ease. :hugs:

Thank you hun - I feel sick with nerves today xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> PS....... LADIES, IM A RASPBERRY!!!!! :dance: Never thought i'ld get this far :)

:happydance::happydance:

Brilliant!

xxx


----------



## loolindley

SORRY!!!!!!!! Didn't mean to strike fear into the hearts of every ice cream lover on here!!!! Bichon is right, it's only the soft stuff that comes out machines that we need to stay away from....stuff from the tub is fine!!!

I felt great when I got up this morning. Had an apple about 8ish and since then have felt like crap. I'm back in bed feeling very sorry for myself. Sunday is our food shop day, but the last thing I want to do today is go to Tesco. Maybe after lunch. Feel so rough!! Which is a good thing, but I keep wondering why my baby is making me feel so crap!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

loolindley said:


> SORRY!!!!!!!! Didn't mean to strike fear into the hearts of every ice cream lover on here!!!! Bichon is right, it's only the soft stuff that comes out machines that we need to stay away from....stuff from the tub is fine!!!
> 
> I felt great when I got up this morning. Had an apple about 8ish and since then have felt like crap. I'm back in bed feeling very sorry for myself. Sunday is our food shop day, but the last thing I want to do today is go to Tesco. Maybe after lunch. Feel so rough!! Which is a good thing, but I keep wondering why my baby is making me feel so crap!

Because my love....(taken from https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment/07weeks/)

_Now about 1cm long, the size of a grape, your baby has distinct, slightly webbed fingers and toes. They look a bit like tiny paddles. Your baby is a jumping bean, moving in fits and starts. His liver is churning out large amounts of red blood cells until the bone marrow forms and takes over this role.

At seven weeks, your baby enters a very busy stage. Between now and 20 weeks, he will grow rapidly. Body parts that formed in the first few weeks of life, such as the heart and brain, will become more specialised and complicated. He now has an appendix and a pancreas, which will eventually produce the hormone insulin to aid in digestion. Tooth buds, palate and tongue are forming, while his ears continue to develop and eyelids are starting to cover his eyes. Your babys skin is paper thin, and veins are clearly visible.

ou're in the throes of the first trimester, when many women complain of common pregnancy aches and pains. Keeping food down may be next to impossible, thanks to morning sickness. This is believed to be caused in part by the pregnancy hormones surging through your body.

You may also need to wee a lot more often than usual. Your growing uterus (womb), where your baby is developing, is pressing on your bladder, and hormones are affecting the balance of fluid in your body. Although they're a nuisance now, the sickness and the constant trips to the loo will diminish as your pregnancy continues. _

Big things happening and lots going on now :D xx


----------



## Babydance

Happy 8 weeks to us Firsttimer1!! :D we're raspberries!! whoop whoop :happydance:
Cant wait to be a watermelon lol xx


----------



## Nicnak282

Congrats firsttimer on being a raspberry!!!!! Yay...I was really happy to reach it a few days ago!! :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Bichon - allthough you have just made me cry. Having said that, it could also be down to the fact that I forgot to take my soup out of the freezer this morning. Yes really. Damn hormones!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

:rofl: xx


----------



## Sambles

Luv My Bichon - hope your scan goes well tomorrow. What time is it?

Firsttimer - congrats on being a raspberry :happydance:

I've just had 2 bacon sandwiches - I'm officially a fattie lol! I honestly can't get enough of them. I had 2 yesterday as well. I have to have them with brown sauce as well. Yummy! It's the first thing I think of when I wake up in the morning :blush: I WANT BACON :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ha ha sambles now I want one! :) Have u had MS? X


----------



## firsttimer1

Aaaarrgghh I really thought I wud wake up today sick as a parrot now I'm 8 weeks... But I feel fine! Its making me worried! No sickness, no sore boobs, no excess pee.... Why me! Give me symptoms!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hmmmmm, bacon sandwich??!! Now could I fancy one of those??? :winkwink:

Been feeling SOOOOOOO sick (and being very - sorry TMI!!) but perhaps that would help ease my symptoms...? :wacko:

Cheers for the idea shambles!! :flower:

xx


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Aaaarrgghh I really thought I wud wake up today sick as a parrot now I'm 8 weeks... But I feel fine! Its making me worried! No sickness, no sore boobs, no excess pee.... Why me! Give me symptoms!!!!! :hissy:

Please don't worry hon...lots of people have no/ or very little symptoms and everything is fine!!! :thumbup:

I know you probably just need some reassurance that all is well, but MS is terrible so I would try and enjoy your MS-free days, as they'll be there before you know it!!!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Sambles

Ha ha sorry girls. I didn't mean for my cravings to rub off on you :haha:

I haven't really had 'proper' morning sickness but I do feel sick a lot of the time. But then sometimes I think maybe it's in my head iykwim? I don't really feel pregnant and I do get moments when I completely forget about it :dohh:


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer1 said:


> Aaaarrgghh I really thought I wud wake up today sick as a parrot now I'm 8 weeks... But I feel fine! Its making me worried! No sickness, no sore boobs, no excess pee.... Why me! Give me symptoms!!!!! :hissy:

ft, I never had a clue I was pregnant with DC2 until 12 weeks, and I only began to suspect omething because when I leaned into the fridge at work I needed to pee! It was me squashing baby between the fridge and my bladder lol. Luckily he turned out just fine for his mothers lack of care though:winkwink: Would it be possible for you to book a private dating scan to put your mind at rest??


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Sambles said:


> Luv My Bichon - hope your scan goes well tomorrow. What time is it?
> 
> Firsttimer - congrats on being a raspberry :happydance:
> 
> I've just had 2 bacon sandwiches - I'm officially a fattie lol! I honestly can't get enough of them. I had 2 yesterday as well. I have to have them with brown sauce as well. Yummy! It's the first thing I think of when I wake up in the morning :blush: I WANT BACON :haha:

It's 9.30am and I'm even more worried now I remembered it's gonna be a vaginal one - that's what the woman said when she booked me in.

Does that mean they use that thing they use when you have a smear test to crank your vagina open? I've read it will be uncomfortable but not painful - they say that about smear tests and they always really hurt me :(


----------



## lauraclili

Bichon, I had a tranvaginal when I had my scan. It's actually not painful at all - you do get a feeling of pressure though. 

They don't use the thing for cranking you open - they use a thing that looks a bit like a small dildo with a condom on (very amusing when you start looking at it like that! :haha: ) They also use lube so it's absolutely fine and nothing to worry about. 

:hugs: 

x


----------



## Sambles

I agree with lauraclili. They will put a condom and some lube over a probe which they will insert into you. There will be no cranking open!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thanks, I'm relieved they don't use that thing they use when they give you a smear test. I've read it hurts when they move the probe about but I guess the internet is full of scare stories - although an old thread on here says it hurts :(

I do have a very sensitive cervix


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Good luck with your scan luv!

And for all you ladies talking about the bacon.:sick: Thanks for setting off _my_ morning sickness. I can't even think about that _stuff_! (lol)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey ladies, been a few days since I've been on, wow its taken me awhile to catch up on all the pages. Congrats to everyone who've got good news!

So either i'm getting used to the morning sickness or its easing off slightly but I've noticed that it hasn't been so bad lately. I feel it mostly in the am when my stomach is empty and after I eat I feel better. I've noticed that as long as I keep my stomach full I feel fine. I've also noticed that my bbs are getting a lot more sore and they are growing, they look huge!...going to need a bigger bra soon.

So we finally told DH's family on friday at a BBQ. We wrapped up a baby onsie that said "Spoiled by Grandma" and got his mom to open it. Everyone squealed with joy as soon as they saw it!... DH's grandparents were there too so it was nice to tell them all at once. His whole family was just soooo happy and his mom was jumping up and down and crying at the same time haha so cute. So we are much more excited now that its all out to most of the family.


----------



## firsttimer1

6lilpigs said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Aaaarrgghh I really thought I wud wake up today sick as a parrot now I'm 8 weeks... But I feel fine! Its making me worried! No sickness, no sore boobs, no excess pee.... Why me! Give me symptoms!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> ft, I never had a clue I was pregnant with DC2 until 12 weeks, and I only began to suspect omething because when I leaned into the fridge at work I needed to pee! It was me squashing baby between the fridge and my bladder lol. Luckily he turned out just fine for his mothers lack of care though:winkwink: Would it be possible for you to book a private dating scan to put your mind at rest??Click to expand...

believe it or not I had a scan at 7w1d and everything was perfect, so last week II was really relaxed... But now the worry is bk! I suppose the worry will always be there :(

Bichon - the internal scan is fine honestly...and im a big wimp!!


----------



## MsCrow

Love reading the telling family stories!

Luv, I can assure you the internal scan doesn't hurt. I have had two, the one last week produced such clear images of what's going on inside. It is like a thin dildo, which, if you're familiar with them ;-) you'll know it won't hurt. Be rest assured that at this early stage, an internal scan is absolutely the best thing and will be ok!


----------



## redsox

Bichon,

Just confirming what the ladies have assured you - the transvaginal scan will not be painful. 

I will share that after mine for the rest of the day I did feel a little uncomfy, in a UTI sort of way, but I think that's because those turds were running an hour and a half behind and I was stuck with a full bladder for 2 hours. 

I'm fully recovered now 2 days later - thank goodness. :)

We will all be praying for good results for you!


----------



## MsCrow

I don't know if it's a uk/us thing but the hospital preferred me to have an empty bladder for the internal.


----------



## waula

anyone else got lower back ache and in need of back rubs???! xx


----------



## em2656

Definately Waula.
I start off fine but by early evening I'm in agony. It's as though I just dont have the strength to hold my body up.

I am soooooo unbelievably tired today!

I got up at 8am as I had to go out, by 8:30am it turned out I didnt, so I went back to bed and didnt get up again until 1:30pm! It's now 5:30pm and I'm exhausted again having done nothing but lay on the sofa watching films. None of which were very good and all of which made me cry!

I just feel so blaaaaaaaa and sick of course

humpfh! Sorry for moaning, but think DH has had enough of hearing about it for one day lol xxx


----------



## newfielady

Ah, guess what ladies? My nausea has turned into ms. But once once I :sick: haha:) I felt much better and managed to eat some chicken noodle soup. :D Going to visit my DH's grandparent and then maybe go swimming with our fiends. Hopefully this day turns out good. :)


----------



## kymied

Congrats on your raspberries. I've very excited about my blueberry. (At our wedding we planted a blueberry bush in soil from both our mother's homes as a symbol of combining our families together to create a new one.) So far I haven't really felt nauseous, just a lack of appetite. I've been eating half peanut butter and jelly sandwiches at meal times when I don't feel hungry, just to have something in my stomach. I have been craving milk and yogurt all the time. I guess the baby wants calcium.

We had a BBQ yesterday for my husband's birthday and this morning I woke up in a foul mood as the kitchen smelled like old food. And the cat was being super needy... MY husband helped with the dishes (and even scrubbed the stove) and now I'm feeling much better. I'm not sure if that's the start of mood swings and super smell of not.

My husband's mother called to say she's been good and hasn't told anyone but that his cousin is packing up all the baby clothes from her kids (both male and female) for a tag sale so if we make an announcement soon we may get an entire wardrobe or two.


----------



## redsox

MsCrow said:


> I don't know if it's a uk/us thing but the hospital preferred me to have an empty bladder for the internal.

Ms Crow - you are completely right. I had an external scan first, then the internal. I had to try to empty my bladder in between.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

MsCrow said:


> Love reading the telling family stories!
> 
> Luv, I can assure you the internal scan doesn't hurt. I have had two, the one last week produced such clear images of what's going on inside. It is like a thin dildo, which, if you're familiar with them ;-) you'll know it won't hurt. Be rest assured that at this early stage, an internal scan is absolutely the best thing and will be ok!

Are you suggesting I have done anything other than hold hands with my husband and maybe the odd peck on the cheek??

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Ladies, thank you very much for all your reassuring responses.

She's told me to have a full bladder?? Does that mean it will abdominal after all even after what she said the first time I spoke to her?


----------



## lauraclili

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> Love reading the telling family stories!
> 
> Luv, I can assure you the internal scan doesn't hurt. I have had two, the one last week produced such clear images of what's going on inside. It is like a thin dildo, which, if you're familiar with them ;-) you'll know it won't hurt. Be rest assured that at this early stage, an internal scan is absolutely the best thing and will be ok!
> 
> Are you suggesting I have done anything other than hold hands with my husband and maybe the odd peck on the cheek??
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

I think, perhaps, your membership of this part of the website is evidence that you have! :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Perhaps, although I suppose they may just be covering all the bases if you know what I mean.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

lauraclili said:


> I think, perhaps, your membership of this part of the website is evidence that you have! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies sorry i havent been about been to tired but that is my only symptom hope ur all ok going to cach up on some posts now hospital on friday :D:D


----------



## firsttimer1

THIS THREAD CRACKS ME UP SOMETIMES :rofl:

Guess what ladies - i just bought a home fetal doppler thingy (sonaline b) and cant wait to get it! Tho i guess there is no point me trying to use it until 9 weeks at least. I really hope i find a HB as ive been panicking this week about lack of symptoms!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

me to i am going to get an angel sounds 1


----------



## Meerkat13

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted anything for a couple of weeks (I was away on holiday for 1 week, then last week I've been catching up on all the posts! It's moved so fast)

Congrats to all the blueberries and raspberries - soon be enough for a fruit salad!! 

I'm about 7 weeks now, had my first mid wife appointment and told I've got to wait now till between the first and third week of September for my first scan.....feels ages away.

No actual sickness yet, but mega nausea! Had headaches, tired and dizzy etc. No sore boobs though... But very hormonal.

Then tonight I had my first "brown when wipe" moment I totally freaked out, convinced myself it was the start of a mc. After reading a bit more on this topic on this forum I feel a bit better.....but I'm still v v v v scared :-( I may try to book a private scan....but told can't do till 8 weeks ( it costs about £60, which I know is kind if expensive but if it puts my mind at rest it's worth every penny) 

Hubby has just nipped to work, and as I'm typing I can feel the tears welling up.

Sorry to be so negative, to end on a positive......congrats everyone, things seem to be going week fir everyone on the whole.

Xx


----------



## Meerkat13

Things seem to be going well for everyone on the whole is what I meant....god I can't even type now

Is that a symptom? Lol


----------



## Sambles

firsttimer1 said:


> THIS THREAD CRACKS ME UP SOMETIMES :rofl:
> 
> Guess what ladies - i just bought a home fetal doppler thingy (sonaline b) and cant wait to get it! Tho i guess there is no point me trying to use it until 9 weeks at least. I really hope i find a HB as ive been panicking this week about lack of symptoms!!

I can't wait to use mine as well. I'm gonna wait til next weekend though when I'll be 9 weeks and I'm not going to panic if I can't find it because it will still be quite early


----------



## firsttimer1

Meerkat13 said:


> Things seem to be going well for everyone on the whole is what I meant....god I can't even type now
> 
> Is that a symptom? Lol

i believe that would come under ''baby brain'' :crib: LOL

Hun, worries about brown tinged discharge (ive even had dark brown blood) keep creeping into my mind as well, but the more i read about it the more im convinced its FARRRRR more common then we would have all believed. 

And in most cases brown discharge/blood is old and is from old implantation which has caused small haemotomas; a cervix bleed or just old blood that your body is getting rid off. I know it all sounds scary but we must try to remain positive. Even if its hard :( 

If you will feel better than i say go for an early private scan - £80 is a small price to pay for peace of mind. I paid £120 for a scan at 7 weeks 1 day and i saw a perfect sized baby and HB. This was following a brown bleed. The sonographer showed me a small haemotoma just above the sac left by implantation - and said its FINE and to expect more brown blood. She is a very good doctor and i trust her completely, if she had been worried she wud have had me in for a follow up scan :) I hope that helps :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

how do you go about arranging a private scan if you are an NHS patient? Do yo jst google local scanners in your area?


----------



## Meerkat13

Thanks firsttimer1  

Where did you get your scan done? I'm near northants.


----------



## Meerkat13

My midwife told me to go private! She suggested a company called tummy2mummy, told me to google the name. On their website it states from 8 weeks though but I've heard people go earlier just not sure where.


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> how do you go about arranging a private scan if you are an NHS patient? Do yo jst google local scanners in your area?

Yep you just google for nearby clinics :) babybond places are in most reguions tho not used one myself xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Meerkat13 said:


> Thanks firsttimer1
> 
> Where did you get your scan done? I'm near northants.

ooo thats where i live! Im from Brackley so on the south northants / buckinghamshire / oxfordshire border. :flower:

I actually had mine done at a clinic in oxfordshire because they are FANTASTIC. Dr Heath gives you as much time as you need - you are not rushed at all. Also altho the scan is £120; IF there was any cause for concern e.g baby is slightly small then u get a follow up scan for free. I cant recommend her enough, here is the link:

https://www.beardmillclinic.com/

The machine she uses is so good that with my first pregnancy i heard the HB in the 5th week :) She will also chat to you about any later concerns you have etc :)

ps. she will scan u from 6 weeks onwards x


----------



## Meerkat13

Thanks firsttimer1 I'm going to seriously consider this clinic. I'm north northants/south Leicestershire but would be willing to travel to oxfordshire as it's not too far... I often go BIcester so could go shopping & scanning 

See how the next day or so goes with the brown and I may have to book a scan

Thanks so much for your help!
X


----------



## firsttimer1

Meerkat13 said:


> Thanks firsttimer1 I'm going to seriously consider this clinic. I'm north northants/south Leicestershire but would be willing to travel to oxfordshire as it's not too far... I often go BIcester so could go shopping & scanning
> 
> See how the next day or so goes with the brown and I may have to book a scan
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> X

hahahaha on the way back from my scan i stopped off at the bicester village! Good minds think alike ;) 

They really are fab there - you get a cup of tea, all the time in the world, the setting is gorge - there is even a stream going through the clinic!

Fingers crossed tho the next few days will be soooo positive that u wont feel the need to scan at all :)

CHAT SOON X


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Ladies, thank you very much for all your reassuring responses.
> 
> She's told me to have a full bladder?? Does that mean it will abdominal after all even after what she said the first time I spoke to her?

Bichon, 

They will likely do an abdominal scan (on your tummy) first - which necessitates a full bladder this early on. The they'll likely have you go pee and come back in for the transvaginal or 'dildo scan' as my husband and I called it. :)

Best of luck Bichon - I can't wait to log on in the morning and see how you fared. I am anticipating good news. :)


----------



## newfielady

I enjoy this thread very much. Lots of love and laughs. :)
Here in Canada I don't know of any "private" scans. The doctor sends you for them and that's all as far as I know. You ladies are lucky! I think if I could pay money and get an extra scan or two I would. I would love to go tomorrow to see the difference in 1 week.


----------



## loolindley

Good luck today Bichon. :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Sambles said:


> I've just had 2 bacon sandwiches - I'm officially a fattie lol! I honestly can't get enough of them. I had 2 yesterday as well. I have to have them with brown sauce as well. Yummy! It's the first thing I think of when I wake up in the morning :blush: I WANT BACON :haha:

I was a vegetarien for 7 years, and bacon butties is what made me turn carnie again!!!!! YUMMY!!!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Fingers crossed for successful dildo scans today!

This thread is dangerous, almost wee'd myself laughing as I read it on the train to work. I'm taking that as a symptom...the need to wee....


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> They really are fab there - you get a cup of tea, all the time in the world, the setting is gorge - there is even a stream going through the clinic!

That can't be good for women who are having abdominal scans and full bladders!!!!! I hope they have lot's of toilets!!! :rofl:

I wake up every morning with no symptoms!! It really freaks me out!! Ok, so they are always here with a vengance within a couple of hours, but seriously, there is nothing again this morning. Boobs are fine, mood is fine, no MS, nowt!!! Maybe I should make the most of it before the doom sets in!!! :coffee:


----------



## em2656

I would Loolindley, wish I had a couple hours off each day :(

Good luck with scans today ladies.

I'm just waiting for my midwife to arrive, still find it a bit strange that she's coming here but never mind. Service has obviously improved since my last pregnancy lol.

Have a great day/night ladies, be back on later.

Emma xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> I've just had 2 bacon sandwiches - I'm officially a fattie lol! I honestly can't get enough of them. I had 2 yesterday as well. I have to have them with brown sauce as well. Yummy! It's the first thing I think of when I wake up in the morning :blush: I WANT BACON :haha:
> 
> I was a vegetarien for 7 years, and bacon butties is what made me turn carnie again!!!!! YUMMY!!!!!!Click to expand...

I was vegetarian for 6 years then one bonfires night I was soooo cold and hungry so I went to the burger van for a veggie burger. They didn't have any. My friends got burgers and bacon sandwiches and the smell... Oh the smell! 5 Mins later I was tucking into the best bacon ever. 5 Mins after that I was being sick. But I've never looked bk :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Emma enjoy ur mw app! :)

Bichon - Good luck :) :) :) can't wait 4 update 

Mscrow and newfie- yup this thread sure is a tickler!!! :)


----------



## loolindley

Em, my midwife is going to do visits at home too. It's the norm around here. Must remember to get OH to clean house thouroughly and hoover round!! I don't want her calling social services!! :rofl:


----------



## struth

Morning ladies. I have not posted on here for a few days but I have been keeping up each day and you ladies have been making me smile!

Bichon - can't wait for your update. I think you are in there now. FX'd that all is well and beautiful x

AFM - I have my booking appointment this afternoon. I feel like a bit of a fraud going though - I know I shouldn't but I really do. I have my follow up scan tomorrow - by this time tomorrow it could all be over (and I think it probably is - I just have a feeling) so it seems a little silly going to my booking appointment. Still - I would like to go and get it all in my notes so that if/when I get pregnant again the mw will have all my history. 

It is such a shame - when I booked this appointment a few weeks ago I was so looking forward to it and now I'm dreading it. I guess it just that it will not be how I pictured it to be.


----------



## loolindley

Oh Struth :hugs: We will all be rooting for you tomorrow, and you'll be in my thoughts. I know it's tough, but until you hear definite bad news, there is always a chance. Explain your fears to your MW this afternoon, and I am sure she will say the same. :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Morning Struth. I've been wondering how you are, thanks for posting. Will be keeping everything crossed for a positive follow up scan tomorrow and you're right to go to the booking appointment.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring march lambs how r u all didling


----------



## struth

Thanks ladies - it just helps to know that you think I should go this afternoon! I was wondering about cancelling it or not. 

I am really hoping for positive news tomorrow although I don't think it will be. I will keep you all posted x


----------



## loolindley

Hi Danielle! I'm good ta. My symptoms haven't kicked in this morning yet! Apart from a headache....both houses either side of me are having building work done, and they BOTH have drills going today. I feel like they are drilling dirctly into my head!! :cry:

It's driving me bonkers!


----------



## redsox

struth said:


> Morning ladies. I have not posted on here for a few days but I have been keeping up each day and you ladies have been making me smile!
> 
> Bichon - can't wait for your update. I think you are in there now. FX'd that all is well and beautiful x
> 
> AFM - I have my booking appointment this afternoon. I feel like a bit of a fraud going though - I know I shouldn't but I really do. I have my follow up scan tomorrow - by this time tomorrow it could all be over (and I think it probably is - I just have a feeling) so it seems a little silly going to my booking appointment. Still - I would like to go and get it all in my notes so that if/when I get pregnant again the mw will have all my history.
> 
> It is such a shame - when I booked this appointment a few weeks ago I was so looking forward to it and now I'm dreading it. I guess it just that it will not be how I pictured it to be.

Hi Struth,

I had the exact same happen to me with my first pregnancy and I still went to see the midwives (I had not miscarried yet) and it was a worthwhile visit. They were encouraging and helpful and considering the issues I had with doctors and OB's throughout my experience I am so glad I had that visit with a lot kinder touch. :)

I am hoping you may get some miraculous news today, but if you don't, remember you will be pregnant again soon. :)

Much love!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i had a horrible headake last night my symptoms have gone just have a sore back :D any need for how cold it is today going to put the heating on in the middle of AUGUST!!


----------



## firsttimer1

struth said:


> Morning ladies. I have not posted on here for a few days but I have been keeping up each day and you ladies have been making me smile!
> 
> Bichon - can't wait for your update. I think you are in there now. FX'd that all is well and beautiful x
> 
> AFM - I have my booking appointment this afternoon. I feel like a bit of a fraud going though - I know I shouldn't but I really do. I have my follow up scan tomorrow - by this time tomorrow it could all be over (and I think it probably is - I just have a feeling) so it seems a little silly going to my booking appointment. Still - I would like to go and get it all in my notes so that if/when I get pregnant again the mw will have all my history.
> 
> It is such a shame - when I booked this appointment a few weeks ago I was so looking forward to it and now I'm dreading it. I guess it just that it will not be how I pictured it to be.

STRUTH - there is no reason why it cant be all great for you tomorrow ... as George Micheal says... you gotta have faith!!! i have a good feeling for you :thumbup:


----------



## Sambles

I was just coming on to see if Luv My Bichon had posted yet. I really hope her scan goes well.

Struth - best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you :hugs:

I can't believe how hungry I've been over the past few days. Even after I've eaten a meal I still feel like I could eat more. I'm trying to snack on healthy things but it's so hard when I just want crisps and chocolate :growlmad:


----------



## firsttimer1

i see alot of you are having headaches - i am too - quite often it feels like a belt getting tighter and tighter around my head. In a way im thankful tho as dont have MS to make me feel preggo.

Today i feel 100% FINE!!!!!! AGAIN!!!???? whats going on in there!!!!! (pokes tummy) :(


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Afternoon Ladies - it's GOOD NEWS!!

I'm not as far on as I thought, they dated me at 6 weeks - not exactly 6 weeks but the wouldn't tell me exactly :( Said they couldn't at this stage.

I was shaking before we went in and I was bursting for the loo!! She let me go and let some out but it still ragged, lol! Worth it though when we saw that magical little heartbeat. I asked if they could tell me how many bpm but she said no they didn't do it as this stage - oh well.

So I must have ovulated late?

They are bringing me back in in 2 weeks today as we thought today we'd be past the date of my last mmc but now I'm only 6+ I'm not so they are getting me back to (hopefully) reassure me.

But for now - everything is ok and we are truly thankful.

Here's the pic....(I had to ask for it!)
 



Attached Files:







babys 1st photo 08.08.11 (2).jpg
File size: 63 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Sambles

That's fantastic news, so pleased for you :happydance: xx


----------



## loolindley

Bichon, I am over the moon for you!!! So so so glad that things are ok. Doon't worry about the dates too much yet. I have heard from many women that their dates catch up with them by their dating scan. My scan last week put me 4 days back too. But a heart beat!!!! Fabulous news! :D xxxx


----------



## MsCrow

Luv so glad the scan went well! Was the internal ok or was it external? If they said 6 weeks something along is that just a couple of days shy of your ticker?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thank you girls, I had myself convinced I'd be saying goodbye to you ladies so when she turned the screen and said she could see a heartbeat I just burst into tears I was that relieved. It felt like an age waiting those few seconds with baited breath.

Struth good luck tomorrow hun - I'll be praying for you xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

MsCrow, they did abdominal as it turned out - they said they could see clearly as my bladder was so full - didn't I know it too, lol.

I'm gonna put my ticker back a few days and hope the baby catches up but at the end of the day,I've seen the heartbeat and I am a happy Mummy 2 Be xx


----------



## newfielady

xdaniellexpx said:


> i had a horrible headake last night my symptoms have gone just have a sore back :D any need for how cold it is today going to put the heating on in the middle of AUGUST!!

I know, I wish summer would come back!
And between the racing bikes and zipping around the dump trucks making the house rattle I don't know what's worse :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Wonderful News LUV!

Thinking of you Struth.


----------



## firsttimer1

edited this post - i asked bichon for a scan piccie when clearly there is one above.... baby brain alert...

CONGRATS BICHON!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

BICHON - WHAT DID U think U WERE WHEN U WENT IN X


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> BICHON - WHAT DID U think U WERE WHEN U WENT IN X

I thought I was 7 weeks today exactly...

WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING AT ME??:haha::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Because baby brain has meant i now cant even type properly :comp:

well thats good then because SOOOOO often women are out by a week - all it takes is a slightly off cycles or a late OV - or a late implantation :)

so congrats you mum to be! :crib:


----------



## newfielady

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> BICHON - WHAT DID U think U WERE WHEN U WENT IN X
> 
> I thought I was 7 weeks today exactly...
> 
> WHY ARE YOU SHOUTING AT ME??:haha::haha:Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing, :haha: CAPS LOCK lol. :dohh:


----------



## pristock230

Congrats Bichon!!! So exciting!


----------



## loolindley

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

BABY BRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our bumps may be the size of raspberries, blueberries and pea's, but our brains have shrunk to poppyseeds!


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> BABY BRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Our bumps may be the size of raspberries, blueberries and pea's, but our brains have shrunk to poppyseeds!

Ive been soooooooo busy at work today (i work from home) and baby brain has made it soooo much harder. i have managed to: 


email my manager something NOT for her
send out post and then realised i sent two empty envelopes... contents still on table
keep walking into kitchen for something then forgetting
used capslock all day before noticing - even work emails

Heaven knows what i will be like in the 30th week!!! SACKED i should imagine!!! :help:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> Because baby brain has meant i now cant even type properly :comp:
> 
> well thats good then because SOOOOO often women are out by a week - all it takes is a slightly off cycles or a late OV - or a late implantation :)
> 
> so congrats you mum to be! :crib:

Thanks FT, I know your symptoms and mine have mirrored each others so you know exactly how I feel - I couldn't believe it when I heard the words "there's the heartbeat"


----------



## redsox

BICHON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am here in the States doing a quiet happy dance at my desk for you!!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!! Honestly - so cool that they could see all of that with an external scan!

WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!! I hope you are enjoying the sweet relief today mama!


----------



## firsttimer1

Grrrr my lower back is KILLING... so lower back ache and baby brain.... this pregnancy malarky isnt as glam as i thought!!! :sulk:


----------



## pristock230

Hey all~hope all is well with everyone! 

As for me waiting to go to my appointment on Wednesday! So excited. I really hope that scan me but they said they typically don't - my sister's last pregnancy was twins so I am going to tell them I am prone to them! hahahaha! who knows maybe it will work! 

As for symptoms for me lately just really tired and moody, been a little quesey but not full on (knock on wood).

Take Care Ladies


----------



## struth

Bichon - so, so, so pleased for you! :happydance: :happydance: How amazing! You must be so relieved! What great news x

And thanks for all your thoughts and prayers ladies - you guys have honestly helped me out more than you can know. 

I went for my booking appointment with the midwife earlier. She was lovely - just like you said redsox. She said that as long as the baby has a heartbeat then I am pregnant and so should be treated as such including having my booking appointment. I burst out crying (bloody hormones!). Anyway, we agreed that it would make sense to leave my bloods/urine until after the scan tomorrow - so I have a follow up appointment with the mw on Wednesday which I am to go to if everything is okay tomorrow. 

The mw was pretty annoyed at the hospital though - she didn't make any comment on my situation and what the outcome is likely to be and I didn't want to ask her either. However, she said that she thought that the hospital had been insensitive and that she would never have given news to me like that. She said if there is a heartbeat, there is a heartbeat and whilst it should be monitored if it is slow they shouldn't have been so blunt with me. 

Anyway - roll on tomorrow..... I just want to know either way.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

good luck struth. 

DOES ANYBOY WANT A 13 MONTH OLD PICK UP ONLY AS SHE WOULD BE TO BIg TO PUT THE A POST BOX 

i needd sleep


----------



## redsox

struth said:


> Bichon - so, so, so pleased for you! :happydance: :happydance: How amazing! You must be so relieved! What great news x
> 
> And thanks for all your thoughts and prayers ladies - you guys have honestly helped me out more than you can know.
> 
> I went for my booking appointment with the midwife earlier. She was lovely - just like you said redsox. She said that as long as the baby has a heartbeat then I am pregnant and so should be treated as such including having my booking appointment. I burst out crying (bloody hormones!). Anyway, we agreed that it would make sense to leave my bloods/urine until after the scan tomorrow - so I have a follow up appointment with the mw on Wednesday which I am to go to if everything is okay tomorrow.
> 
> The mw was pretty annoyed at the hospital though - she didn't make any comment on my situation and what the outcome is likely to be and I didn't want to ask her either. However, she said that she thought that the hospital had been insensitive and that she would never have given news to me like that. She said if there is a heartbeat, there is a heartbeat and whilst it should be monitored if it is slow they shouldn't have been so blunt with me.
> 
> Anyway - roll on tomorrow..... I just want to know either way.

Struth,

I am so pleased to hear it was a positive experience. I had the same thing where the midwives were clearly annoyed at the lack of tact at the hospital as well as how scary they made it all when it didn't have to be that extreme. 

I hope you walked away with a little more hope and at the very least, feeling good that someone understood you and is on your side. It doesn't help when doctors make a worrisome situation ten times worse. Here's hoping they were wrong to scare you and all is on target at your followup scan.

So happy to hear this Struth!!

:thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

Well that is a bit of good news struth. And I think the midwife is absolutely right. I guess there is not point in stressing until after you scan tomorrow. I'll be waiting to hear about your scan :) Fingers crossed.


----------



## loolindley

Awwww bless!!! You souldn't be putting all us first time Mums off parenthood!!!! Having said that, the baby is already giving me sleepless nights...maybe it is easing me in gentley!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha shes good as gold realy i just want to be lazyyyy


----------



## MsCrow

Struth, you have all my positive thoughts for tomorrow. Sorry if you've said already but is the appointment morning or afternoon? So glad the midwives did their job well


----------



## struth

Thanks ladies - MsCrow, my scan is 8.45am. 

I'm not sure I will get much sleep tonight! xdaniellexpx - perhaps I should babysit your wee one seeing as I'm not going to sleep anyway (she is beautiful by the way - although I'm sure she has changed lots since the photo)!


----------



## Meerkat13

Luv my bichon - CONGRATULATIONS (yep, I am shouting that word!) 

Struth - good luck for tomorrow morning, everyone is rooting for you. Positive news today so let's hope for even more for you tomorrow!

<a href="https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=HTML&utm_campaign=tickers" title="Getting Pregnant"><img src="https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt106eb4.aspx" alt=" BabyFruit Ticker" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

struth said:


> Bichon - so, so, so pleased for you! :happydance: :happydance: How amazing! You must be so relieved! What great news x
> 
> And thanks for all your thoughts and prayers ladies - you guys have honestly helped me out more than you can know.
> 
> I went for my booking appointment with the midwife earlier. She was lovely - just like you said redsox. She said that as long as the baby has a heartbeat then I am pregnant and so should be treated as such including having my booking appointment. I burst out crying (bloody hormones!). Anyway, we agreed that it would make sense to leave my bloods/urine until after the scan tomorrow - so I have a follow up appointment with the mw on Wednesday which I am to go to if everything is okay tomorrow.
> 
> The mw was pretty annoyed at the hospital though - she didn't make any comment on my situation and what the outcome is likely to be and I didn't want to ask her either. However, she said that she thought that the hospital had been insensitive and that she would never have given news to me like that. She said if there is a heartbeat, there is a heartbeat and whilst it should be monitored if it is slow they shouldn't have been so blunt with me.
> 
> Anyway - roll on tomorrow..... I just want to know either way.

Thanks Struth and I agree entirely with your midwife that the hospital should have been more sympathetic with you - I think that they forget you are an expectant mother. They see this every single day and forget that it is so very special and important to you. 

When I lost my baby I was just shipped off out of the Sonographers room quick smart :growlmad:

I will pray for you, hope you sleep tonight, God Bless

xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Meerkat13 said:


> Luv my bichon - CONGRATULATIONS (yep, I am shouting that word!)
> 
> Struth - good luck for tomorrow morning, everyone is rooting for you. Positive news today so let's hope for even more for you tomorrow!
> 
> <a href="https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=HTML&utm_campaign=tickers" title="Getting Pregnant"><img src="https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt106eb4.aspx" alt=" BabyFruit Ticker" border="0" /></a>

Thank you :D

Struth she's right, we're all right behind you kid xxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

redsox said:


> BICHON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am here in the States doing a quiet happy dance at my desk for you!!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!! Honestly - so cool that they could see all of that with an external scan!
> 
> WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!! I hope you are enjoying the sweet relief today mama!

I sure am :D Thanks redsox :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny: (love that bunny!)


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> BICHON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am here in the States doing a quiet happy dance at my desk for you!!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!! Honestly - so cool that they could see all of that with an external scan!
> 
> WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!! I hope you are enjoying the sweet relief today mama!
> 
> I sure am :D Thanks redsox :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny: (love that bunny!)Click to expand...

YAYYYYYYAYAYYAY! How I love to see that your status is 'Relaxed!'

WOOOOHOOOO! Find a way to celebrate this victory. :)

I stuffed myself on fried foods the night after my scan - fried pickles anyone? ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Ewwwww did u really eat fried pickles???


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> Ewwwww did u really eat fried pickles???

Yup! My husband is a southern boy and he turned me on to them. They really are quite yummy! We had that, fries AND onion rings. Add some pecan pie and homemade doughnuts and I was about to burst. Thankfully I didn't drink a liter of beer like he did. We were up weeing all night together though - so romantic. :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Ahh, that's FABULOUS news Bichon - Yay!!! Bet you're on :cloud9:! :happydance::happydance:

The very best of luck for tomorrow Struth..we'll all be cheering you on and hoping for good news! Fingers crossed :hug:

xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

redsox said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsox said:
> 
> 
> BICHON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am here in the States doing a quiet happy dance at my desk for you!!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!! Honestly - so cool that they could see all of that with an external scan!
> 
> WOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!! I hope you are enjoying the sweet relief today mama!
> 
> I sure am :D Thanks redsox :yipee::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny: (love that bunny!)Click to expand...
> 
> YAYYYYYYAYAYYAY! How I love to see that your status is 'Relaxed!'
> 
> WOOOOHOOOO! Find a way to celebrate this victory. :)
> 
> I stuffed myself on fried foods the night after my scan - fried pickles anyone? ;)Click to expand...

Thank you :o)

We went to McDonalds cos I suddenly had the hugest appetite!! Lol!

Just got back from Tesco's, been and picked up some pizzas and salad for tea :o) Yummy!

Oh, and a REALLY good day....got back from the scan and on the doorstep was a cheque for a tax rebate!!! Now how often does that happen??:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Nicnak282 said:


> Ahh, that's FABULOUS news Bichon - Yay!!! Bet you're on :cloud9:! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> The very best of luck for tomorrow Struth..we'll all be cheering you on and hoping for good news! Fingers crossed :hug:
> 
> xx

You could say that :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Ewwwww did u really eat fried pickles???
> 
> Yup! My husband is a southern boy and he turned me on to them. They really are quite yummy! We had that, fries AND onion rings. Add some pecan pie and homemade doughnuts and I was about to burst. Thankfully I didn't drink a liter of beer like he did. We were up weeing all night together though - so romantic. :)Click to expand...

I tell u that meal is enough to make me feel like I finally have MS!! Lol :) altho I AM curious now :)

funniest thing is I forgot u were from the USA - so when I read that ur hubby is southern I thought "they eat fried pickles in Cornwall?" LOL


----------



## Nicnak282

Very funny firsttimer!!!!! :haha:
"funniest thing is I forgot u were from the USA - so when I read that ur hubby is southern I thought "they eat fried pickles in Cornwall?" LOL[/QUOTE]

I blame this preganancy brain thingie...nearly knocked myself out at work today with the door to the toilet...forgot it opened inwards!!!!! :dohh:

And nope I'm not blonde!! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Ha haaaaa baby brain is catching!!! :) PS. If any of u ladies are from Cornwall I'm not saying you DONT eat fried pickles, I mean, everyone to their own :) lol!


----------



## loolindley

Lol, that's very diplomatic Firsttimer!!! Hello to all the fried pickled onion eaters out there, no matter where you might live! Go forth and have onion breath!! :rofl:

Good luck for your scan in the morning Struth. So glad it is early on, so you wont have to wait around for answers. Will keep checking for an update, and I really hope you have some good news :hugs:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

> I blame this preganancy brain thingie...nearly knocked myself out at work today with the door to the toilet...forgot it opened inwards!!!!! :dohh:
> :winkwink:
> 
> xx

:haha: Sorry but that made me smile, kinda had a visual like that episode of Friends where Ross bangs his head on an open door in a Laundrette when Rachel kissed him. My sense of humour, sorry


----------



## firsttimer1

Struth - make sure u get an early night... Then the morning will come quicker!!! That's what I do every Christmas eve :) still :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> I blame this preganancy brain thingie...nearly knocked myself out at work today with the door to the toilet...forgot it opened inwards!!!!! :dohh:
> :winkwink:
> 
> xx
> 
> :haha: Sorry but that made me smile, kinda had a visual like that episode of Friends where Ross bangs his head on an open door in a Laundrette when Rachel kissed him. My sense of humour, sorryClick to expand...

He-he!!! :haha: I had the same image and kept on tittering to myself as I walked back to my desk!!!! Not sure how I'd have explained it if I had of knocked myself out though and came around on the loo floor!!!! :dohh:


----------



## struth

firsttimer1 said:


> Struth - make sure u get an early night... Then the morning will come quicker!!! That's what I do every Christmas eve :) still :)

Bless you x That made me smile :flower:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Ewwwww did u really eat fried pickles???
> 
> Yup! My husband is a southern boy and he turned me on to them. They really are quite yummy! We had that, fries AND onion rings. Add some pecan pie and homemade doughnuts and I was about to burst. Thankfully I didn't drink a liter of beer like he did. We were up weeing all night together though - so romantic. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I tell u that meal is enough to make me feel like I finally have MS!! Lol :) altho I AM curious now :)
> 
> funniest thing is I forgot u were from the USA - so when I read that ur hubby is southern I thought "they eat fried pickles in Cornwall?" LOLClick to expand...

Firstimer you always crack me up!!! Glad to have given you a first taste of MS! :haha:
My husband is from outside Nashville so he is a good ol country boy and there are a ton of things he'll eat that I find fairly gross. 

Seems intermittent MS is pretty strong for me right now - was doing so well today and getting a lot done and all of the sudden :nope: ! Yucko!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> I enjoy this thread very much. Lots of love and laughs. :)
> Here in Canada I don't know of any "private" scans. The doctor sends you for them and that's all as far as I know. You ladies are lucky! I think if I could pay money and get an extra scan or two I would. I would love to go tomorrow to see the difference in 1 week.

I'm the same, not sure if they do "private" scans overhere. I would definately go if I could but as far as I know it is something you set up with your doctor. It's going to be probably mid to late September before I get my first scan. 

I am also getting the "Pregnancy Brain"... having a hard time typing also... and at work today I made an error on our system (not charging a person enough money so our balance was off)... I haven't made this error since I started over a year ago.

Anyone else still getting the odd achey cramps? I get them every once in awhile but wondering if it was still normal to feel them?


----------



## newfielady

Oh that preggo brains. lol. You girls are gonna hurt yourselves. I keep typing things all screwy too! Sure I just had to write things 3 times to get it right :dohh:)

I only notic ( <---- see NOTICE lol) cramps when I've been on the go to long. I try to lie back and relax when I feel "crampy" or "uncomfortable". But it's not in the "baby area". I get crmps (see again, damn it :dohh:) cramps in my sides and legs.


----------



## firsttimer1

yep still get them on lower left side Hun. And tummy sometimes has an overall tingling feel. Also had chronic back ache today! ... Prob cos I'm now carrying 32G's!!! I read bbs can double in size during pregnancy ... I'm bricking it!!!
:saywhat:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello Ladies!
So excited for you Bichon on your scan! How exciting!
Keeping my fingers crossed for you Struth!
As for me I went to the doctors yesterday and got the week off work! I am buggered and needed a break on the plus side he gave me some medication for my MS and it seems to be working a treat! Can't believe I actually feel normal for a change! At this rate I'll be able to clean my house finally!!!!!

OH and I have my scan on Friday to get my proper dates but the dread has set in.. I am expecting bad news because I have been loosing weight and hardly eating.. I am afraid I've been a bad mummy and baby will have stopped growing...


----------



## Ashdance27

I am 8 weeks apx. 3/23/12! 1st baby... It was unplanned I'm 22... I'm very nervous but also very excited!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ashdance27 said:


> I am 8 weeks apx. 3/23/12! 1st baby... It was unplanned I'm 22... I'm very nervous but also very excited!!!

:wave::wave::wave: Hi and welcome!


----------



## newfielady

Ashdance27 said:


> I am 8 weeks apx. 3/23/12! 1st baby... It was unplanned I'm 22... I'm very nervous but also very excited!!!

:hi: I'm also 22. But this was a planned and much tried for pregnancy. This is a great place to get support and even learn a few things. :friends:


----------



## redsox

Ashdance27 said:


> I am 8 weeks apx. 3/23/12! 1st baby... It was unplanned I'm 22... I'm very nervous but also very excited!!!

Welcome Ashdance - my due date is March 23rd! :)

Congratulations!


----------



## crowned

Hello ladies. Congrats to Bichon and fingers crossed for struth's scan!

I'm doing quite well. According to doc I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, according to O date i'm 8 weeks today. Don't really know what my due date is, because doc's "march 23" would make me 7 w 4 days today, which doesn't match up to his 7 w 6 days estimate. So messy. Haha. Can't wait to get to the midwife on Aug 30 and get some real answers. Moving this weekend, overseas, so things are super busy here. Can't wait to tell my family about the baby on Monday though! Going to be so much fun - it's my Mom's birthday so I'm going to gift her a bifold frame with scan on one side and "Hi Grandma!" on the other. So fun! How are you going to tell your families?


----------



## newfielady

That's a cute way crowned. We gave my husbands parents a plaque with "Your always welcome at nanny's & poppy's house" on it. :) My mother was in the house when I tested so you can guess how she found out. :haha: And I emailed a pic of my test to my sister.


----------



## MsCrow

firsttimer1 said:


> lso had chronic back ache today! ... Prob cos I'm now carrying 32G's!!! I read bbs can double in size during pregnancy ... I'm bricking it!!!
> :saywhat:

Please goodness no! I'm naturally a 30E and I am dreading not fitting my bras. They are definitely fuller but still fitting....just. The thing is, I like my breasts *just* as they are, they don't *need* to be supersized.
:holly:

Hello Ashdance27! Welcome to a great thread!


----------



## Widger

What a night! 

I live close to Clap J and felt so scared last night about the riots. Helicopters were out nearly all night long so it was really difficult to sleep. After watching the news I started having this really heavy feeling in my tummy and then felt like I was going to bleed. I made myself lie down and this morning woke with brown stuff and am so concerned I frightened myself so much I have hurt my baby. After 3 mcs I realise that this is generally out of my hands but nervous all the same. I'm so stupid :cry:

Sorry to be so negative this morning. I'm sure I'll snap out of it.

Bichon - Fab news. So pleased for you

Struth - Good luck today


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> yep still get them on lower left side Hun. And tummy sometimes has an overall tingling feel. Also had chronic back ache today! ... Prob cos I'm now carrying 32G's!!! I read bbs can double in size during pregnancy ... I'm bricking it!!!
> :saywhat:

I'm a 36DD and already they feel bigger and some of my bra's aren't comfy anymoe. Only my Marks and Spencer ones are comfy now and I've only got 4 of them.

Hmmmmm trip to M&S me thinks. Have to say when I get home from work I can't wait to release the girls!!

:holly::holly:

_*Crowned*_thanks for the congrats :D Love the way you are going to tell your Mum! That's ace.

_*Ashdance*_ Congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome to a fab thread!

_*wouldluvabub*_ thanks hun, we're so relieved

*firsttimer1 and newfielady*I'm with you both on the cramps! firsttimer1 it's interesting that our symptoms have been identical and our pains are on the same left lower side. It's really bothering me this morning and has been since late yesterday afternoon.

Plus I've got terrible and I mean terrible wind! It won't stop, it's awful!:blush:

*Struth* Good luck today - I really pray I'll be back on here later reading good news from you.

Well gotta get ready for work...see you girls later

B x


----------



## MsCrow

So sorry widger, i can't imagine how frightening last night was, you did the right thing taking it easy. I hope you do the same today and take heart that an mc isn't inevitable...brown blood isn't new blood.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Widger said:


> What a night!
> 
> I live close to Clap J and felt so scared last night about the riots. Helicopters were out nearly all night long so it was really difficult to sleep. After watching the news I started having this really heavy feeling in my tummy and then felt like I was going to bleed. I made myself lie down and this morning woke with brown stuff and am so concerned I frightened myself so much I have hurt my baby. After 3 mcs I realise that this is generally out of my hands but nervous all the same. I'm so stupid :cry:
> 
> Sorry to be so negative this morning. I'm sure I'll snap out of it.
> 
> Bichon - Fab news. So pleased for you
> 
> Struth - Good luck today

You are SO NOT STUPID!!

I am watching it on the news right now and I am beyond shocked! If I lived there I'd be absolutely terrified and I do mean terrified!

It is out of your hands hunni, so you do have to try to be as relaxed as you can but under these circumstances that must be nigh on impossible!

Get onto your GP hun, any sort of discharge should be recorded on your medical notes but if it helps any, I had brown blood in a discharge which was light, then heavy, then light, then heavy - I had it for 12 days and today is the first day I've not had any when I've wiped. As you'll have seen though, I had a very happy result on a scan yesterday x

Here's something which may make you laugh...

Apparently DH woke up in the night to find me rummaging in the wardrobe fast asleep - when he asked what I was doing apparently I told him there was a pigeon in there!:haha::haha:

He told me to get back to bed which apparently I did but not before I closed the doors, pointed at them and went "Sssh!" :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Luv_My_Bichon;12146856
Here's something which may make you laugh...
Apparently DH woke up in the night to find me rummaging in the wardrobe fast asleep - when he asked what I was doing apparently I told him there was a pigeon in there!:haha::haha:
He told me to get back to bed which apparently I did but not before I closed the doors said:


> This is the funniest thing I have heard in ages!!!! BRILLIANT!! Naughty pigeons, hiding in your wardrobe!!!
> 
> I can do without supersized boobs too, but they are definitely growing :( I had a breast reduction 11 years ago, but they are still a DD, I DONT WANT MASSIVE BOOBS!!!!!:brat::hissy::ignore::holly::cry:
> 
> Widger, I was watching the news all last night, and it was scaring the crap out of me. I have so many friends who live around those areas, and who were genuinely frightened to go to sleep last night. That is no way to live. I hope there is some peace where you are this morning :hugs: And as for the brown discharge, listen to Bichon, first timer, and the other ladies who have had the same thing, and have perfectly healthy little beans in there. Put your feet up, drink loads of water, and take it easy. Let your doc know, and he might book you in for a scan.
> 
> I hope Struth's scan went ok. She should be out by now. xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Good morning pretty ladies! (although ive never seen any of you.... LOL :rofl: ... but im sure you are :) )

*Luvabub *- A week off is great?! make sure u put your feet up, have loads of me time - and watch silly baby programmes on the box :) ENJOY!

*
Ashdance* - WELCOME! :hugs: You will find this thread really supportive - but most of all ive come to relalise weve all lost our marbles on here so it tends to be pretty funny too :tease: ps. will add you to the list of dates!

*crowned* - Thats a great way to tell people! We told our mums and dads the boring way lol.... though i may think of something fun for everyone else :) We still havent sent out thank you cards for our wedding in june.... so maybe i could send them out after 12 week scan with the new news?? 

*Mscrow *- Im 32F normally and the fact im already a 32G is SCARY :nope:

*Widger *- The riots are horrible, please stay indoors where its safe xxx i watched on the news last night but had to turn it off all angry when a looter said she was reclaiming her taxes!!! GREAT way to help out your country dear. Just great. Iditos. As for the brown blood - its old, just keep an eye on it hun. But from what ive read and my own experience with it - it seems to be very normal :hugs:

*Bichon *- Ive got no cramps today but when i do ALWAYS on left side. If i hadnt had that scan i would be worrying about ectopic etc no doubt. 

*STRUTH *- THINKING OF YOU... Cant wait for update! :flower:

*AFM *- Today i have woke up as usual, 100% fine. There is nothing more worrying than this :( Im not sure whether to be cheeky and call my private clinic and say im worried that the brown blood is still there (it isnt) - to try and get a follow up scan. Im not used to being naughty tho haha. I just feel so normal that i think i CANT be pregnant... i just cant be.


----------



## loolindley

When is your dating scan booked in for first timer? I think time has slowed down for me over the last month! I envy those women who only find out they are pregnant at 2 months!!!!

I was getting some strange stabby pain last night, but only when I took really deep breaths. It was hurting so much, but they have stopped today. God knows what it was.

I'm meant to be taking my OH away for the wknd on Friday for his Birthday. It's only up to Blackpool, but I booked it before I knew I was up the duff. The last thing I want to do is go now...I barely make it to the coop and back without needing to lie down, so god knows how I'm going to get on walking up and down blackpool prom all wknd. :cry: I'm thinking about cutting it short by a night, but part of me thinks if I am going to make the treck up there at all (it's about a 3 hour drive), then I should just do the 2 nights. I don't know. I feel like I am letting him down. Just hope my travel sickness bands arrive before then!


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - i dont know when my scan is yet :( at my clinic we meet with the MW at 10 weeks (altho my app is 10+5) and then they book us in for the scan then. I did wonder if its a bit short notice but she was sooo lovely and they always do it that way. Maybe its because where i am the clinic serves the countryside... not a big city? who knows. Wish i had a date though :(

im seriously tempted to get another private scan - if i had symptoms i prob wouldnt but feeling fine is TERRIFING ME now LOL

as for blackpool- GO!!! :) IF your bands havent arrived in time go to a local chemist and see if they have any? and take lots of little breaks when ur driving - make it fun, stop at pretty places for photos etc :) bring a flask of water for the drive (and a plastic bag just in case LOL) but maybe going away will be JUST what you needed... im jealous!!!


----------



## loolindley

You just made me cry. SERIOUSLY LOO, GET A GRIP!!!!!! Did I mention that the corners of my eyes are actually chapped from crying so much?! This is beyond!


----------



## firsttimer1

hahahaha - ive found myself crying at adverts! thing is, ive always done this (esp when really sad).... but now im crying at cereal adverts when the old man looks so happy eating his shreddies etc..... that is above and beyond. LOL


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - well, I wish I had good news for you all but I'm afraid I don't. I have posted the details on my journal if you want to read it all but the bottom line is that there was no heartbeat on my scan this morning :-(

I feel okay at the moment - don't get me wrong, I am absolutely heartbroken but I have had a week to get used to the idea and I think I knew deep down what was going to happen so it wasn't a shock. From the reading I have done, it was just about inevitable. I'm just glad to be out of limbo and can't wait to begin to move forward again. 

I will never forget you ladies - you have been so supportive. You have been absolutely lovely and so giving to a complete stranger. I'm sad that I won't be able to continue on this amazing journey with you all but I will check in on you now and again to see how your bumps are progressing. 

:hugs::hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh struth - im so sorry :cry: I was really rooting for you and have just had a little cry that things havent worked out. :cry:

Its normal to feel ok at this point - when i had my MC in april i JUST KNEW it was coming (i dont know how) - so when it came i was kind of prepared. BUT, after a while it hit me - and at that point if you need any support, anyone to talk to - then please remember that we are here. 

Its hard because there is NEVER anything to say that will make it better. Have a good cry, take time out - and make sure you and your partner have some quality time together. Then when your ready to try again and end up bk in first tri - look us all up on here :)

so much love to you both xxxx please message me if everrrrrrr you need to talk xxxx


----------



## MsCrow

Dear Struth
I am so dearly sorry things have not worked out for this pregnancy. I am truly gutted for you and hope you can be near friends and family for some love and hugs. As much as you can feel prepared and know about some bad news I hope you have the space to grieve too. 
Thinking of you.
<3


----------



## loolindley

I am so sorry Struth. I have wrote on your journal and you are in my thoughts at this horrible time you are going through. :hugs:


----------



## redsox

Struth,

I am so sorry to hear that things didn't work out this time. Like Firsttimer, I've been there too, and am up for a chat if you ever need it. I hope you get the love and support you need right now. 

As you can see there are many ladies on this thread that are proof that you will be pregnant again SOON and that this isn't the end. :winkwink:

Sending love your way Struth. Take good care.

Also - I just read your journal - if you have questions about taking the tablet, I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## pristock230

Struth - I'm so sorry for your loss. Keep your head up!


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> Good morning pretty ladies! (although ive never seen any of you.... LOL :rofl: ... but im sure you are :) )

Well, we _are_ pregnant. _Someone_ finds us pretty :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Struth, I'm so sorry... hope you can move on quickly. :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Struth, I'm very sorry for loss. I wrote in your journal. I could happen for you like it happened for me.


----------



## em2656

So sorry to hear your news Struth, just take things easy and give yourself time to greive. Big hugs xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

FEEL SO SAD :cry:


----------



## loolindley

I feel exactly the same. :cry: I really hope Struth is lucky this month, and gets a sticky bfp. I can't help but think of her and her angel though. :cry:

If I wasn't at slimming world, I would SO be eating ice cream now. That always seems to make me feel better :) Just want OH to get home, so I can have a cwtch :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Oh, and Firsttimer....BABY BRAIN!! YOU ARE WRITING IN CAPS AGAIN!!! :rofl:


----------



## redsox

Loolindley - are you back at work this week or still off?


----------



## firsttimer1

capslock seems to be my thing now.... lol


----------



## loolindley

I'm off until after my scan on Tuesday. Hopefully they will give me the OK to go back then. I'm going out of my mind with boredom. The only worry is that I found on Sunday I am getting really travel sick, so I'm hoping that trains aren't going to be an issue, as I am a train driver!


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> I'm off until after my scan on Tuesday. Hopefully they will give me the OK to go back then. I'm going out of my mind with boredom. The only worry is that I found on Sunday I am getting really travel sick, so I'm hoping that trains aren't going to be an issue, as I am a train driver!

That's what I thought - so interesting! My husband gets motion sickness in the car, but only if he's not driving. I imagine if YOU are driving you aren't as likely to feel sick. 

So you have another week to wait? OY. Better take up needlepoint or something. :winkwink: Are you watching television?


----------



## loolindley

That, and napping is ALL I am doing! I want to go and sit in the garden, but daren't go back with a tan!!!

Can you imagine the guards announcement "Sorry the train has stopped. Again. The driver is suffering from travel sickness". HA! I can't see that going down well!
Hopefully it will be better when I am concentrating, but FX the bands work for me. Will have to stock up on mints, and take a bag or two!


----------



## newfielady

lol, caps lock :dohh:
Can you imagine if you went back with a _tan_ loolindley! They'd be thinking, she was some sick. :wacko:


----------



## redsox

Yes, get some ginger candies and chews as I have found those to work wonders!!!

I am so curious - what kind of train do you drive? The Tube or a regional train?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I need to try some ginger candies, but not sure if I've ever seen any around here. I made some ginger tea last night (cut up some fresh ginger and steeped it in my tea pot) and it seem to help settle my tummy. Must try to find some ginger candies.


----------



## loolindley

redsox said:


> I am so curious - what kind of train do you drive? The Tube or a regional train?

I drive regional trains through Wales, and up the welsh coast. It's such a great job. I am not into trains at all, but there is something nice about doing what is perceived as a mans job :haha:


----------



## redsox

Joannaxoxo said:


> I need to try some ginger candies, but not sure if I've ever seen any around here. I made some ginger tea last night (cut up some fresh ginger and steeped it in my tea pot) and it seem to help settle my tummy. Must try to find some ginger candies.

https://www.gingerpeople.com/ginger-chews.html

These, as well as the Gin-Gins hard candies, are what I get. I think you should be able to find them at any health food store. 

Also, I used to buy Chimes and they are great. Looks like you can order either from Amazon!

https://www.chimesgourmet.com/chimes_ginger_chews_products.htm


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> I am so curious - what kind of train do you drive? The Tube or a regional train?
> 
> I drive regional trains through Wales, and up the welsh coast. It's such a great job. I am not into trains at all, but there is something nice about doing what is perceived as a mans job :haha:Click to expand...

Exactly! I love it! Can't explain it, but when you first said it I got so psyched and loved the idea of you being secretly preggo and charging those trains down the rails. Too cool Loo!


----------



## MsCrow

So jealous of you US ladies as you have a MUCH better selection of ginger sweets over there. Grrr. Fresh ginger tea is ace tho'

Choo choo Loo (sorry, couldn't resist) I'd love your job, how cool!..and picturesque along the coast.


----------



## redsox

MsCrow said:


> So jealous of you US ladies as you have a MUCH better selection of ginger sweets over there. Grrr. Fresh ginger tea is ace tho'
> 
> Choo choo Loo (sorry, couldn't resist) I'd love your job, how cool!..and picturesque along the coast.

See I am surprised as I would have thought the UK would have us beat on this. Oh well - I am certainly jealous of the fact that you have Crunchies!!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

redsox said:


> https://www.gingerpeople.com/ginger-chews.html
> 
> These, as well as the Gin-Gins hard candies, are what I get. I think you should be able to find them at any health food store.
> 
> Also, I used to buy Chimes and they are great. Looks like you can order either from Amazon!
> 
> https://www.chimesgourmet.com/chimes_ginger_chews_products.htm


Thanks, those look really good, I will try and order some later or check in our local health food stores, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## MsCrow

grrr evil double post....crunchies....mmmmm


----------



## redsox

MsCrow said:


> grrr evil double post....crunchies....mmmmm

I know. I am the devil. My boss just traveled to Ireland and brought me back two bags of crunchies. I only have one bag left!!!:shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

I need to tell u all something... I've eaten 6 bags of hula hoops today... Yep. 6. I'm disgusting.

Oh. And half a large bar of glaxay chocolate.

Oops.


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> I need to tell u all something... I've eaten 6 bags of hula hoops today... Yep. 6. I'm disgusting.
> 
> Oh. And half a large bar of glaxay chocolate.
> 
> Oops.

Ooh what are hula hoops?

Ladies - please don't hate us for gabbing over multiple posts about chocolate!


----------



## loolindley

Did it just fall into your mouth? :rofl: I am so damn jealous!!! DAMN YOU GENETICS FOR MAKING ME HAVE TO DIET DURING PREGNANCY!!!!!

Speaking of which, I have my weigh in in an hour. Will have to squeeze ou another pee before then!!!


----------



## beanzz

Yay just found this post! :D
im 17th! x


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> Did it just fall into your mouth? :rofl: I am so damn jealous!!! DAMN YOU GENETICS FOR MAKING ME HAVE TO DIET DURING PREGNANCY!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of which, I have my weigh in in an hour. Will have to squeeze ou another pee before then!!!

Loo I have been very curious about dieting in pregnancy. What advice did your doctor give on this?

I need to start working out, but frankly I am too scared until first trimester is over I think. Might try prenatal yoga as that is low impact, but I will surely feel silly going in there with just a bloated belly and no bump.


----------



## redsox

beanzz said:


> Yay just found this post! :D
> im 17th! x

Welcome Beanzz! :)


----------



## loolindley

redsox said:


> Loo I have been very curious about dieting in pregnancy. What advice did your doctor give on this?
> 
> I need to start working out, but frankly I am too scared until first trimester is over I think. Might try prenatal yoga as that is low impact, but I will surely feel silly going in there with just a bloated belly and no bump.

It's more of a case of healthy eating. Slimming World in the UK is the only club that is supported by the midwifes association, that is why I joined this group, but I am doing it more so my eating doesn't get out of hand. I put on weight quite easily, and can live without being 4 stone heavier at the end of this pregnancy!


----------



## firsttimer1

Redsox - :saywhat: what are hula hoops lol? They are potato ring crisps! Yum :) I got married when I was 5 using a hula hoop :) I belive my hula hoop ring was beef flavour - his was plain. :)

welcome beanzz!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ugh I wish I could eat 6 bags of hula hoops. I'm having a hard time just eating in general, even though I feel hungry all the time. Nothing appeals to me so I've been sticking to fruit, yogurt and crackers... ate some pizza last night for dinner and now I HATE pizza, made me feel soooo sick. 

Anyone else really gassy, particularily burping? I feel so much better after I let out a large burp (sorry tmi) but before I feel like I could be sick. So hard to tell the difference between gas and wanting to be sick. Ugh can't wait until 2nd tri haha. Sorry moan over.


----------



## pristock230

You ladies are really cracking me up today! (thank you) as I am having just one on those days! I am here reading so please keep your humor going!!!!


----------



## redsox

Glad we are making you laugh and not annoying anyone. :)

Okay - so it sounds like Hula Hoops are the same as Funyuns here in the States. Love that it was your first wedding ring Firsttimer. 

Pristock - I am actually in a quite a funk today as well. No reason really, just quietly feeling a little anxious/rageful/down. I am trying to will myself out of it. 

Coworker from South Africa told me she has Smarties at her desk - I am being besieged by British treats today!


----------



## firsttimer1

funyuns? FUNYUNS? only the americans...... ;)

EWWWWW nooooooo - not like these https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funyuns , they are like our onion rings!! 

THESE are hula hoops :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hula_Hoops 

although - if we want to get into a serious philosophical crisp chat... wotsits are the way forward... OMG esp the prawn ones.... OMG i need some now.


----------



## firsttimer1

beanzz said:


> Yay just found this post! :D
> im 17th! x

addded you to the list on the 1st page!! :thumbup:


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Loo I have been very curious about dieting in pregnancy. What advice did your doctor give on this?
> 
> I need to start working out, but frankly I am too scared until first trimester is over I think. Might try prenatal yoga as that is low impact, but I will surely feel silly going in there with just a bloated belly and no bump.
> 
> It's more of a case of healthy eating. Slimming World in the UK is the only club that is supported by the midwifes association, that is why I joined this group, but I am doing it more so my eating doesn't get out of hand. I put on weight quite easily, and can live without being 4 stone heavier at the end of this pregnancy!Click to expand...

That totally makes sense. I have been a vegetarian for most of my life, so I have to be very measured in my foods as well to make sure I get what I need. From the research I've done in the past, it shouldn't be too difficult given that I still eat dairy.


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> funyuns? FUNYUNS? only the americans...... ;)
> 
> EWWWWW nooooooo - not like these https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funyuns , they are like our onion rings!!
> 
> THESE are hula hoops :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hula_Hoops
> 
> although - if we want to get into a serious philosophical crisp chat... wotsits are the way forward... OMG esp the prawn ones.... OMG i need some now.

Okay I am dying as I was curious how you kept a large onion ring on your small 5 year old finger! Hah!

We could talk about chips, crisps and treats ALL day - making the poor girls with MS even queasier. Eeek!


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> funyuns? FUNYUNS? only the americans...... ;)
> 
> EWWWWW nooooooo - not like these https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funyuns , they are like our onion rings!!
> 
> THESE are hula hoops :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hula_Hoops
> 
> although - if we want to get into a serious philosophical crisp chat... wotsits are the way forward... OMG esp the prawn ones.... OMG i need some now.
> 
> Okay I am dying as I was curious how you kept a large onion ring on your small 5 year old finger! Hah!
> 
> We could talk about chips, crisps and treats ALL day - making the poor girls with MS even queasier. Eeek!Click to expand...


If they want to be queasier... i could tell them what i had for breakfast...... but i shall be kind :)

sorry to all you MS ladies - but im not TOO sorry, i would give anything to have a bit of MS!!! just a tad please!! Just to make this seem real :)

so we are off out tonight to our friends for dinner... lets hope there are deep fried pickles, funyuns and hula hoops on the menu :)

catch you all later!! :thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

haha chips/crisps are something I can still eat (don't make me naueous)... was craving salt and vinegar flavour the other day. I could soooo eat some potato rings but I don't think we get them over here. We have family that live in England so when we go to visit I always request potato rings... oh and chicken flavour or prawn crisps.... I miss english food haha. Now I have cravings.


----------



## loolindley

Prawn flavoured Wotsits? Bleugh!:sick::sick::sick:

Yes!! I am soooooo gassy! I am burping far too much, and a bit windy too :blush: OH just says "is the baby burping again?" I'm glad I can blame someone else!!!

If I could eat anything I want to, it would be a KFC. I am CRAVING fried chicken!!! I'm being really well behaved though! I'll just go and polish my halo now! :rofl::angelnot:


----------



## Widger

Struth - So so sorry to hear your news. You never forget but it does get easier to deal with as time goes on. As the others have said, we are all proof that it can/will happen again for you xx

Stayed in today and no more spotting. Took it easy. I'm hoping that things will have calmed down tonight and the threat of lots of police on streets of London will keep the rats at home. I just can't let it bother me. I think my cyst is giving me pain too, it eased off the other day and seems to have come back strongly. Ouch.

Firsttimer - 6 bags! :rofl: I'm a teacher and when I was preg with my son the dinner ladies had about 20 left over fish fingers. Now I hadn't had fish fingers in years but I thought why not and devoured 10 in front of everyone in staffroom :haha: Nobody twigged though - think I was about 9 weeks.


----------



## redsox

London ladies - I hope you have a quieter night tonight! I pray that increased police presence keeps the baddies off the streets tonight. 

Stay well and sleep soundly! :flower:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Evening Ladies,

Busy day, only just managed to get on...

Struth I am beyond gutted! I am so so sorry babe - I've been there with a MMC back in 2004 and it sucks. I haven't read your journal yet but please please think very carefully before you choose to go down the route of the tablets.

That's what I did and I was so ill the next period and lost mammoth amounts of blood - I wouldn't choose it again and that comes from someone scared stiff of going under general. 

I'll go and read your blog now too - I am so sorry xxx


----------



## waula

hey guys, good to keep up with the news - Struth, my heart goes out to you...
MS - for me pretty bad first thing in the morning and just have to keep eating to keep it at bay - this is not good for the bloating...
anyone else more retchy??? literally can't brush my teeth without retching 5-6 times - DH rolls eyes...! anyone else the same??

xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thankfully not - no MS for me and as I've said before, long may that continue.

Have got serious choccie cravings though! I was a savoury girl pre pg bt now I'm only having 1 cup of caffinated tea a day so I can leave some caffeine allowance for chocolate!


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Busy day, only just managed to get on...
> 
> Struth I am beyond gutted! I am so so sorry babe - I've been there with a MMC back in 2004 and it sucks. I haven't read your journal yet but please please think very carefully before you choose to go down the route of the tablets.
> 
> That's what I did and I was so ill the next period and lost mammoth amounts of blood - I wouldn't choose it again and that comes from someone scared stiff of going under general.
> 
> I'll go and read your blog now too - I am so sorry xxx

Yes, Struth - I had a similar incident and would be happy to answer questions. Don't want to scare you, but want to help you with options if you are still deciding.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Off to bed girlies, night night - wondered what winged creatures await me in my wardrobe tonight? :rofl:


----------



## kdutra

:sick: Ughhh so queezy :sick: You ladies who wish for morning sickness better take that wish back quick


----------



## firsttimer1

I'm bk from friends and off to bed, but struth if your there .. Still thinking of u Hun xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Seriously all you ladies wishing for MS STOP IT NOW!!! It's terrible!!!! I just spent the morning trying to throw up something but there was nothing there.. Got all hot and sweaty and dizzy.. It's really foul.. Trust me you DON'T want it....


----------



## newfielady

wouldluvabub said:


> Seriously all you ladies wishing for MS STOP IT NOW!!! It's terrible!!!! I just spent the morning trying to throw up something but there was nothing there.. Got all hot and sweaty and dizzy.. It's really foul.. Trust me you DON'T want it....

This made me think of Phoebe from friends when she was having the triplets. 
Joey: "But Phoebe, you got that pregnant lady glow"
Phoebe: "What, oh that's sweat. You spend all morning throwing up and you'd be glowing too"
:rofl:
We have "hula hoops" here but they are made by Humpty Dumpty and I think they're called bbq rings. (And now I want some lol)
Oh yeah, I agree with wouldluvabub ^^^^. Don't wish morning sickness on yourselves. It's gross :sick:.


----------



## MsCrow

Morning ladies
No ms here, just nausea when I wake up that goes when I eat.
On the train to work, dreading what I'll find thanks to the mass thieving in Manchester last night as it was right outside the office. *******s.
Still thinking of you Struth.


----------



## firsttimer1

MsCrow said:


> Morning ladies
> No ms here, just nausea when I wake up that goes when I eat.
> On the train to work, dreading what I'll find thanks to the mass thieving in Manchester last night as it was right outside the office. *******s.
> Still thinking of you Struth.

Oh no stay safe MsCrow :(

Im a HUGGGGE tottenham hotspur fan and every day i wake i bring up the net to see how the riots are progressing/degressing and also... to see if our stadium is still standing!! Sounds selfish but i have GREAT childhood memories of that stadium - its more than just a football stadium to me :(

I also heard this morning that there have been deaths now in relation to the riots - its awful. Such stupid, stupid people. Such a small minority making the rest of us look bad. Disgusting. :nope:

I deliver training in Harrow, birmingham and Nottingham - all have riots on - so im working from home until a bit safer.

ANYWAY- thats enough sadness. My Sonaline B doppler just arrived! :happydance: having just watched oodles of youtube vids where ladies found the FHB in the 8th week ... im tempted to go play....


----------



## loolindley

Was thinking of you last night MsCrow. I'm from Stockport, and my family, and a lot of friends live in Manchester, so it's been horrible thinking about what has been going on. I hope it was quiet where you live. x

Bichon - did the naughty pigeons stay away last night :rofl:

I felt so queasy last night before bed, not actually sick, but so nauseous, then this morning my boobs have gone from ow, to OWWWWWWWWWW. Seriously, I am NOT looking forward to putting a bra on today!!! :rofl:

I'm going to write a thread on the 1st tri page in a bit about some big life changes I want to make. I wont bore you all with it on here, but if any of you have the time to read later, I would appreciate an opinion. :flower:

EDIT - here is the link. Everyone is looking, but no one is commenting!!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-time-make-big-decisions-opinions-please.html


----------



## kymied

No nausea yet but I'm EXHAUSTED! I have to take a nap in my car after work before I drive home or I'm afraid I'll fall asleep and not make it home. I also have no appetite. My husband made a wonderful frittata last night but I could only force down a few bites. I just want bland salty foods like mashed potatoes. Maybe some of your hula-hoops.


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindey - you wouldnt bore us hun! i will take a look in a min :)

kymied - if you get nauseas again when your hubby has made frittata - send it my way :) YUM.

Well ladies - im having ''one of those days''. Ive woke up again 100% fine and am in total worry that im no longer pregnant. Im fed up of feeling fine and dont feel like i can connect with the baby until i have SYMPTOMS. i know its stupid but i just dont FEEL pregnant - im really struggling with it. and whilst i have sympathy for those with MS - its easy for people who have it to say 'dont wish for it' - and i dont want to be REALLY ill...but i do want a bit of reassurance that there is something in there still :( Stupidly i tested my new doppler as well and could find NOTHING. there are lots of women on youtube who picked up a GREAT fetal HB in the 8th week with my doppler... why not me... :cry:

sorry - self pity over. :(


----------



## loolindley

first of all - the doppler. This is exactly why I havent bought one. I have heard over and over again the same story as yours, and its heartbreaking. My advice is that you put it back in the box, and treat yourself to it about 12 weeks. This is stress that you really sound like you don't need right now, and until you hear somehthing (which is most common between 10-12 weeks) you are just going to panic.

Yes, I have symptoms today, but they come and go. I just had 2 days of nothing, and it is frightening, but even people with symptoms sometimes have a bad ending, and everything you read says not to worry. I know that feeling rough would give you a nice pregnant feeling, but I do believe that you will be ok. You had a GREAT scan the other week, remember? Have you tried peeing on another stick? That could put your mind at ease? I don't know, but you had such a good scan, I'd say relax. You are doing everything you can for you LO at the moment, and you have to trust that that is enough. xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning ladies :flower:

Struth I just wanted to say I am so, so sorry to hear your news...I hope you are doing ok (well as ok as you can be) and know that we are all here if you need to vent/ cry etc. Take it easy my lovely and hope things look up soon :hugs:

I haven't been on for a few days so have been trying to catch up. The riots have hit my home town of Brum and it's just so depressing and mindless and scary! I thank god that I no longer work in the city centre as according to my hubby it's really devastated :growlmad: Makes me so sad :cry: I hope all you other ladies and loved ones who live by the rioting areas are safe and that the Government and Police take control of it ASAP and stop this thuggery and greed!! :nope:

On a lighter note: I do feel for you larger chested ladies!!! As a natural 32FF (!!!) my bras are no longer fitting - I have the 'double boob' going down (v attractive I know!) but am determined to wait until 12 weeks before I get measured AGAIN at Bravissimo!!!! :haha:

Also seem to have lost weight...must be all this MS and nausea?? My colleague at work who doesn't know yet said I was looking very trim and the de-tox I am on is defo working!!!! :haha: 

Have a good day lovely ladies! xx

PS Please keep on about food stuffs...some are making me feel incredibly sick (prawn wotsits!!!??) but I am hoping that one of you will hit on something that I really could eat!!!! THANKS!!!! :thumbup: X

PPS I'm now a green olive - YAY!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

An OLIVE!!!! SOooooooooooooo Jealous!!!! I'm still a rubbish blueberry!


----------



## Nicnak282

loolindley said:


> An OLIVE!!!! SOooooooooooooo Jealous!!!! I'm still a rubbish blueberry!


Blueberries are SOOO much tastier than green olives though!!!!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## loolindley

I had a text from a colleague/friend about an hour ago saying "I hope it goes ok today, lots of love to you both. xx", so I text back asking what was going on today? Nothing back.

I have told one single person (also a friend/colleauge) about being pregnant, and what was going on with the scans, and I am really upset because I think she might have told at least one other person. I don't want to text and ask her, I just feel angry and upset. It is not up to her to tell people, and at 41 years old, she should know better. I don;t know what to do. I don't even know if I am over reacting. We have not told Al's mum and dad yet, and I would hate for them to find out from the grapevine. :cry:


----------



## Nicnak282

loolindley said:


> I had a text from a colleague/friend about an hour ago saying "I hope it goes ok today, lots of love to you both. xx", so I text back asking what was going on today? Nothing back.
> 
> I have told one single person (also a friend/colleauge) about being pregnant, and what was going on with the scans, and I am really upset because I think she might have told at least one other person. I don't want to text and ask her, I just feel angry and upset. It is not up to her to tell people, and at 41 years old, she should know better. I don;t know what to do. I don't even know if I am over reacting. We have not told Al's mum and dad yet, and I would hate for them to find out from the grapevine. :cry:

God that's terrible Loo!!!! :growlmad:

I would defo text that -so called' friend back and ask what is going on! It's your right to tell people when and how you wish and others should respect that fact. I hope you're ok hon. xx

We told our closest family at the wk-end and my sis-in-law rang me at work and screamed 'hello mummy!" Could've killed her. We told them we were keeping it quiet but I'm sure she's told others already...:nope:


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

Struth - I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. I hope the next couple of weeks are as easy as can be for you :hugs:

Firsttimer - I tried using my doppler today as well even though I knew it would be very difficult to find anything and when I couldn't find the hb I still worried!! Sometimes they are more trouble than they're worth. And even though some women find the hb in the 8th week, most don't

I can't believe how tired I'm feeling. I've got a bad cold and DS had me up from 1 - 3.30 this morning so I feel shattered. Symptoms - wise I've still not got a lot just sore boobs and tiredness and the occasional bit of sickness 

xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

waula said:


> hey guys, good to keep up with the news - Struth, my heart goes out to you...
> MS - for me pretty bad first thing in the morning and just have to keep eating to keep it at bay - this is not good for the bloating...
> anyone else more retchy??? literally can't brush my teeth without retching 5-6 times - DH rolls eyes...! anyone else the same??
> 
> xx

Waula: I haven't retched yet while brushing my teeth but I'm sure its going to happen soon... I hate brushing now and dread doing it because it makes me want to retch, yuck. 

Anyone else find opening the fridge an incredible task? I think its the smells from the food but I almost always gag when I open our fridge. I had DH search the fridge for anything going bad but there is nothing... just my incredibly sensitive nose.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

PS... today I am a Blueberry!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks loo - you gave me the shake up i needed... the doppler is firmly back in its box!!! to cheer myself up i went out to tesco to get some prawn wotsits... and they only have cheese! :cry: stupid countryside tescos.... lol

can i get your opinion on something? im finding it hard to connect with this pregnancy due to what i was on about earlier. Usually i am dead against buying anything early on... but ive been wondering whether to go with OH tonight and just buy something reaalllllyy small for the baby... like a small blanket or something...? Im wondering if this would help me? i know if i do end up with a bad outcome the blanket might make it worse.... but would it really??? i would never buy more than that. opinions?


Loo- make sure ur friend is actually talking about your pregnancy lol - she may mean something TOTALLY different??!! have you got another scan coming up??? remind me :)


----------



## loolindley

I didn't want to sound harsh hun, but all I hear about dopplars in the first tri is not good. x

I'm definitely going to find out what is going on before I start accusing people, but I have a wax this afternoon, and it's like therapy - the woman who does it has been such a mother figure to me over the last 5 years, and I know I can air off to her about everything and she will give an unbaist opinion.

I don't have my next scan until next Tuesday, but it's just to check how things are progressing as there was a heartbeat when I went last wednesday.

If it will help you to have something physical, then I don't think you should fight it. Maybe a little babygrow, or teddy? The only reason I've not looked at stuff is because I won't be finding out if I'm having a boy or a girl.....but I have got a tiny tee shirt which I had from 6 months ago tucked away at the back of my knicker drawer :haha: :hugs:


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning Ladies! Hope all is well ~ I have graduated to a rasberry!!!

For those near London I pray for all of you to stay safe, I watch the news every morning and I have just horrified as to what I see. 

As for me I have my 1st appointment today @ 1:30pm US time, DH couldn't get the time off work and I told him not to push the issue as work can be really hard to find here in the states right now in his line of work and we need him with a job! I hope they give me a scan today *TMI I know* when I wiped this morning I had some red/brownish on the paper, I don't think it is much as it's gone away already (cause I have gone the bathroom another 30 times the last 2 hours to check). I am just nervous nelly!


----------



## Sambles

Pristock - hope your appointment goes well. I think it's normal to be nervous but I'm sure it will all be fine :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I bought some baby onesies the other day. When looking for the gift to surprise DH's family we came across some really cheap baby clothes, bought a couple 2 packs of onesies for only $4.99! So thats all I've got so far, not planning on buying anything else for a few more weeks.


----------



## firsttimer1

right well i think im going to buy something small then :) thanks loo and ladies

pristock - good luck at your app today hun :) going alone isnt so bad; i went to my scan alone as if it was bad news - i didnt want hubby there. sounds weird, but i want his first scan etc to be full of happiness :) Mention the red/brown discharge and you may well get a scan... but try not to worry :)

Oh, ANNND..... congrats on being a raspberry!!! :dance:


----------



## newfielady

I feel scared for you ladies wit the riots near home. Stay safe.
I'm gonna check out that page now in a sec loo. :)
I've bought a couple small things firsttimer. I was surprised at myself where I had a early m/c just before but a lady I knew was selling some baby stuff and I couldn't resist a deal. ;) Buy something if it makes you feel better.
pristock, I will be checking back soon to see how your scan went. :)


----------



## Widger

Well thankfully got a good (ish) nights sleep last night (I say ish as my son got up crying at 5am for the 3rd morning on the trot zzzzzzz) No rioting or helicopters so all good. Hope everyone else was ok xx

Firsttimer - Once you have had a mc it is very difficult to connect with your pregnancy as I think it is a defence mechanism that kicks in. I refuse to even think about it - which obviously I do because I freak out regularly thinking there isn't a baby growing anymore - but I mean think about the future etc until I know that I've had a good 12 week scan. I have friends that didn't connect either in first trimester after mc and they were sick as dogs. They just felt so rough as Wouldluvabub says that they wouldn't wish it on anyone and it didn't make them connect anymore. 

I suppose what I'm saying is please don't worry. Even after my 12 week scan it wasn't until I started feeling movement that I really started believing that I was pregnant and 'bonding' with my baby.

Sambles/Firsttimer - As for the doppler, I didn't have one first time round as I thought it wouldn't do me any favours at all. BUT I've changed my mind this time and I've just received one that I've rented as I thought why not (hi-bebe). I played about with it yest, not to hear baby as obviously too early, but just to hear some other sounds. It did pick up a wow wow sound which I think is blood flow. My mw found it difficult at my 16 wk appointment to even find it! She eventually did.... after 5 mins of searching!!!! I remember sitting there and trying not to freak out. So it just goes to show, even professionals can't find it at times. Can yo uremind me of that when I freak out next week when I can't hear anything :haha:

Pristock - Good luck with your scan.

Loo - I will comment on your thread once I get to it.

Niknak - I want to be an olive :cry:

By the way - am I the only person that doesn't have boobs over a size E??? I'm a measly 30C and not quite as plump after breastfeeding.. I'm waiting for them to plump out and hurt but nothing yet either :(


----------



## Widger

By the way, didn't babydance hear the hb mega early?? Maybe we could ask her for some doppler tips


----------



## firsttimer1

Widger said:


> By the way, didn't babydance hear the hb mega early?? Maybe we could ask her for some doppler tips

Ooooo did she? thats wud be good as apparently there is a technique to it lol. I heard the HB at my professional scan in 7th week - so i know im lucky there. Just no guarantee that baby is still ok... like someone said earlier on ..we need to marry a sonographer! Geez that wud be awesome - scans on demand :)


----------



## pristock230

I'm not over an E - very large C though - My mom tells me I am a D just in denial


----------



## Babydance

Hello lovlies ive not posted in here for a few days! Hope youre all keeping ok. My sickness started to get the better of me, i could barely get off the sofa without feeling i was going to faint too! Im feeling a little better now but i think it's cos DH is home so im distracted more than anything. 
What helps you when you feel sick? Ive found crisps squares are a no go the make me wretch but chipsticks are ok and quavers are good too. Oh pretzels are good!
As for doppler tips the way i find bubs is; i have an empty bladder, loads of baby oil (gels expensive and i oil my belly anyway!) lay flat on the bed with your head on a pillow and get comfy! youre more likely to pick up the HB with you exhale so put the probe on the line where your knickers sit generally in the middle, if you hear nothing tilt the probe to one side or the other if you dont hear the HB you can still here bubs swimming around if you keep the probe very still for abou 10 secs you hear the bubbles and flutter :D DO NOT panic if you cant hear it, i may be lucky and have conveniently positioned uterus? I also did used it lots and lots with my last pregnancy so plenty practise. But the worst thing to do is worry, sometimes i dont get the HB i just hear bubs kick/swim about which makes me feel relief too. 
Well ive consumed an entire lemon meringue pie in less than 12 hours.. pig! lol 
Hows everyone keeping today? 

Im 8+3 today :) xx


----------



## redsox

So I guess I win the smallest boobs aboard award?? I am a 34B (sometimes C - but barely) and right now I am thrilled with my new full 34C girls. HA!

Guess I should relish this point where I have a little bloat but some nice fuller boobs!

Pristock - I can't wait to hear about your scan. Praying all goes well. 

Firsttimer and Widger - So glad you brought this up as I am having a difficulty connecting with this pregnancy too. It is definitely a defense mechanism. Oddly, after I recovered from my scan on Friday, I spilled to my friend that was visiting for the weekend and it was great but felt so weird when she was so excited and emotional. In a way it really drove home how I am holding the situation at arms length out of complete fear of being heartbroken again.

But slowly, I know my chances are so much better this time. I can't wait for the 12 week scan as I am so hopeful all will go well and it will feel real and safe and exciting!


----------



## loolindley

Good luck with your appointment Pristock, and mention the blood...it is bound to improve your chances of having a scan.

Thank you to the ladies who have commented on my post. It has been nice to air it to people without making anything official yet. Such a massive life change, it's good to get a second opinion :hugs:

Im off for my wax now..should take me ages as pregnancy seems to have turned me into a yeti!!!! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

redsox said:


> So I guess I win the smallest boobs aboard award?? I am a 34B (sometimes C - but barely) and right now I am thrilled with my new full 34C girls. HA!
> 
> 
> I was thinking we were quite a jubbly group in the boob department!! You are obviously the Kate Moss of the thread with your peanuts!!! :rofl:
> 
> Please don't take offense to this!!! I'm concerned I'll be able to wear mine as a scarf after pregnancy!!!Click to expand...


----------



## firsttimer1

babydance- sorry I've been so ill, that's rubbish :( glad u can stomach quavers though - they're great! Hope u start feeling better soon ;)
Thanks so much for the Doppler tips- when I try next time I will try what uve said. This is an awful Q but are u really thin or do u have a bit of fat on tummy? I'm average but tummy id now sooo bloated, just wondered if that will get in the way :)

Redsox- mooooorning!! Hope ur ok Hun. Its nice to know a few of us are in same boat isn't it? :)

Struth - if ur still keeping an eye on this thread, we are all thinking of u xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm also in the B cup department... I'm a B36.... and currently I'm still wearing my bras but they are starting to get quite tight. I have one bra where the cups are slightly bigger than the rest of my bras and currently I am filling it out nicely. Will need to treat myself to some bigger bras soon.. still feeling sore so definately growing or something.


----------



## Babydance

hehe im not skinny im a 10-12 but my weight is on my tum and now being preg im definatley nearing a 12-14 xxx


----------



## newfielady

I'm in the same boat Joannaxox. I'm a B36 and they're starting to spill out the sides. :dohh: lol. I'll need some new bras soon.
lol loo. You'd be quite popular with the boob scarf haha.
Morning sickness seems to be staying away this morning, I'm just borderline. Waiting to see if it's going to turn into full nausea or go away.


----------



## newfielady

I'm skinny. Just a size 4 but my belly is starting to "pooch" out over now :wacko:


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> So I guess I win the smallest boobs aboard award?? I am a 34B (sometimes C - but barely) and right now I am thrilled with my new full 34C girls. HA!
> 
> 
> I was thinking we were quite a jubbly group in the boob department!! You are obviously the Kate Moss of the thread with your peanuts!!! :rofl:
> 
> Please don't take offense to this!!! I'm concerned I'll be able to wear mine as a scarf after pregnancy!!!
> 
> No offense at all! Who doesn't want to be compared to Kate Moss? (I mean in looks at least - not sure about her mothering or sobriety skills! :)Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> I'm skinny. Just a size 4 but my belly is starting to "pooch" out over now :wacko:

I thought by your picture you were a tiny one! We are the same size and I am pooching out a little now! Wearing some old skirts a size up to give my bloat some room! :)

And I definitely bought one new bra and it's a 34D - wearing it today and man is it comfy! Can I frame the tag? I am so proud.


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> Good luck with your appointment Pristock, and mention the blood...it is bound to improve your chances of having a scan.
> 
> Thank you to the ladies who have commented on my post. It has been nice to air it to people without making anything official yet. Such a massive life change, it's good to get a second opinion :hugs:
> 
> Im off for my wax now..should take me ages as pregnancy seems to have turned me into a yeti!!!! :rofl:

Loo - I think you are right on track with your life changes. Nothing is permanent and like others said, something as big as a baby can really give you sharp perspective. 

My husband has been desperate to move from our house ever since my first pregnancy and I am just not ready to leave the city. Thankfully I have sort of appealed to him over time and we'll likely stay for the first year or two. But there is no doubt it's on the horizon.

Took the metro this morning and thought of you!!!! You have to share how you got into your field!


----------



## loolindley

I started off as a trolley dolley on the trains, you know, serving the teas and coffees, after 2 years I applied to become a guard, and then 3 years later I thought I'd take the exams to be a driver. 10 months training down the line, Bob's your uncle here I am a train driver! I've been doing it 4 years now, it's such a great job. I have no idea how my colleagues are going to deal with the fact they will be covering some of my shifts though :( It's such a male environment.

Well, I just got back from my wax/therepy and she said (in the most lovely way possible) that she is not sure now is the right time to make any life changing decisions, that bringing a child up in our small town would be much safer than in a city, and that I should probably wait until the baby is born before I decide. I understand what she is saying (Mum more or less said the same thing), but (without sounding like a toddler) I Dont wanna wait!!! :brat::hissy::cry:

I wish life was easy. I am 29, but I feel so young and incapable sometimes.


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> I started off as a trolley dolley on the trains, you know, serving the teas and coffees, after 2 years I applied to become a guard, and then 3 years later I thought I'd take the exams to be a driver. 10 months training down the line, Bob's your uncle here I am a train driver! I've been doing it 4 years now, it's such a great job. I have no idea how my colleagues are going to deal with the fact they will be covering some of my shifts though :( It's such a male environment.
> 
> Well, I just got back from my wax/therepy and she said (in the most lovely way possible) that she is not sure now is the right time to make any life changing decisions, that bringing a child up in our small town would be much safer than in a city, and that I should probably wait until the baby is born before I decide. I understand what she is saying (Mum more or less said the same thing), but (without sounding like a toddler) I Dont wanna wait!!! :brat::hissy::cry:
> 
> I wish life was easy. I am 29, but I feel so young and incapable sometimes.

Loo,

Love the story about how you took over the rails! Clearly I am obsessed. 

As for the life change and moving, etc - is it also possible that considering the social climate there in the UK right now that a LOT of people will advise you to stay in the country and avoid the city? I mean the riots are NOT a normal occurrence and I can imagine it has people really put off of city life. Don't let that be a deterrent. Honestly. Especially if you have job opportunities and your husband is on board.


----------



## firsttimer1

baby dance - same as me then... im a size 12 but now a 14 already!! i can wear all my 12 clothes but geez do they get uncomfy around tummy. Thinking of going up a bra size from 32 to 34 too :(

newfie and redsox - when you said size 4 i was thinking in english, and in english size 4 is basically size zero. I was like whoa those girls are thin! I remember seeing a cake once which was 22 inches in diameter - the same as victoria beckhams waist. Think thats a size zero. Totally going off topic here. what am i on about. Lol. 

Loo - 29 IS still young hun, in the scheme of things. I think whatever ur decision things will work out. If you and your OH really want to move then i think you should. I actually think looking for a house etc may be a nice distraction? as for bringing up a child in the city - chose a good part. I was bought up in London and had a GREAT - and safe - upbringing. In fact, i worry about my child being brought up in the countryside here... as nice as it is, everyone here is scared of cities! That cant be good :)

So todays mission for me was to connect with this pregnancy. Tonight ive got to go to a retail park so im going to buy something. small. But something. Also - ive been thinking names :) 
We have always known if its a girl it will be Sophia :) Just because :) Sophia anne (after my middle name) or sophia meave (to represent my irish family). As for the boy we are either thinking Edward Aidan Roy or George Aidan Roy. (Aidan is my dads name, Roy is OHs dads name). 

any of you been thinking names? I know its early.... but how can you not? ;)


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> baby dance - same as me then... im a size 12 but now a 14 already!! i can wear all my 12 clothes but geez do they get uncomfy around tummy. Thinking of going up a bra size from 32 to 34 too :(
> 
> newfie and redsox - when you said size 4 i was thinking in english, and in english size 4 is basically size zero. I was like whoa those girls are thin! I remember seeing a cake once which was 22 inches in diameter - the same as victoria beckhams waist. Think thats a size zero. Totally going off topic here. what am i on about. Lol.
> 
> Loo - 29 IS still young hun, in the scheme of things. I think whatever ur decision things will work out. If you and your OH really want to move then i think you should. I actually think looking for a house etc may be a nice distraction? as for bringing up a child in the city - chose a good part. I was bought up in London and had a GREAT - and safe - upbringing. In fact, i worry about my child being brought up in the countryside here... as nice as it is, everyone here is scared of cities! That cant be good :)
> 
> So todays mission for me was to connect with this pregnancy. Tonight ive got to go to a retail park so im going to buy something. small. But something. Also - ive been thinking names :)
> We have always known if its a girl it will be Sophia :) Just because :) Sophia anne (after my middle name) or sophia meave (to represent my irish family). As for the boy we are either thinking Edward Aidan Roy or George Aidan Roy. (Aidan is my dads name, Roy is OHs dads name).
> 
> any of you been thinking names? I know its early.... but how can you not? ;)

Ha yes! I realized after that UK size 4 is teeny eeny! Maybe newfie is UK4 but I am most certainly a US - vanity sizing 4! :)

I will confess - we discussed names last night. Pleased to report we have several good possibilities for either gender. 

As for clothes - I have been tucking away cute little deals for, um, if I am honest, the past few years!!!! :wacko:

The excuse in the beginning was buying gifts for others and making sure I had another size on hand in case they needed it! Then I just moved on to straight "I have baby fever and have to have this cute little thing." I have a small shopping bag hiding in the basement. :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh you guys are making me want to go buy more baby stuff... I love looking at baby things :baby:

I am also on the look out for a baby cross-stitch. I am a big stitcher and have always looked forward for making one for my baby... you know the cute ones that say the baby's name, date of birth and weight, with a cute little teddy bear or something on it. Can't want to start it but will wait a few more weeks before I look for one to buy.


----------



## MsCrow

Evening ladies

Caught up on the thread on the train home but I get fed up with mobile posting. Manchester was...ok, there had been a good clean up over night with more during the morning but where I work, a more bohemian area, had been hit harder as the businesses are small. That annoyed me. The whole city shut shop at 5pm today so it was straight home. It's peeing with rain so I guarantee there won't be any trouble. These are fair weather yobs.

I totally empathise with the lack of a connection with the pregnancy at the moment. Firsttimer as you know I have no sickness either. My mother told me she never had any and we all turned out ok. However it is the feeling of making it more of a reality I suppose. Equating feeling tired with pregnancy, well with me, I could always stay in bed all day so it doesn't bring it to reality. I personally am worried about buying anything right now. Having finally come to terms with the shock of the pregnancy, my dad's illness and realising I really wanted this baby, I've been so frightened something will go wrong and I'll jinx it somehow. 

I took what felt like a real risk in buying a maternity dress, very nice, made by Picchu and super svelte, and the only reason I did was because I got it for next to nothing on ebay. I'm worried I'll need it by September though hope I won't...I have a lot of conferences and functions that month, I need to feel like me. Anyway, buying it felt sort of....risky. It's the only thing I can dare to buy for a bit. But, I totally understand about wanting to buy something small for the baby. I do too, secretly.


----------



## newfielady

I'm Canada size 4. To be truthful I can fit (depends on the make of course) from a 2 to 5. :wacko: (I was just trying to read the tag on my pants to see if they have the different sizes written on them like my sneakers do :haha:)
We have a few names we like. I like Royce for a boy, or Wolfe after my husbands Uncle that died. I was thinking Danni (after my husband Daniel :dohh:) for a girl or Rosalie after my Aunt that just died (today :cry:)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Rosalie is a nice name, I'm sorry to hear about your aunt. You could also use the name as a middle one.


----------



## loolindley

Sorry to hear about your aunt. Rosalie is a lovely name. xxx


----------



## redsox

Newfie - I am sorry to hear about your aunt. 

My sympathies. 

I do like your names - unconventional but not kooky. :)


----------



## newfielady

Well thanks girls. She was my Great Aunt. She fought a long battle with lung failure and bowel cancer. I will always see her as I used to when I was a little girl, with a smoke in one hand and a bottle of diet pepsi in the other. I would like to go home for her funeral, I'll have to see when it is and maybe my husband can get the day off work. 
I'm glade you think my names aren't way out there redsox. I have a different name myself so I told my hubby our children couldn't have "common" names lol. My name is actually *Shaumini*. It's Sha-ma-knee.


----------



## 2nd time

hi can i join due 10th with number 3


----------



## redsox

2nd time said:


> hi can i join due 10th with number 3

Welcome 2nd time!


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> Well thanks girls. She was my Great Aunt. She fought a long battle with lung failure and bowel cancer. I will always see her as I used to when I was a little girl, with a smoke in one hand and a bottle of diet pepsi in the other. I would like to go home for her funeral, I'll have to see when it is and maybe my husband can get the day off work.
> I'm glade you think my names aren't way out there redsox. I have a different name myself so I told my hubby our children couldn't have "common" names lol. My name is actually *Shaumini*. It's Sha-ma-knee.

Thank you for the phonetic spell out - you poor thing - you have probably been doing that your whole life!!! :winkwink:

What is the origin of your name? It's lovely.


----------



## newfielady

redsox said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Well thanks girls. She was my Great Aunt. She fought a long battle with lung failure and bowel cancer. I will always see her as I used to when I was a little girl, with a smoke in one hand and a bottle of diet pepsi in the other. I would like to go home for her funeral, I'll have to see when it is and maybe my husband can get the day off work.
> I'm glade you think my names aren't way out there redsox. I have a different name myself so I told my hubby our children couldn't have "common" names lol. My name is actually *Shaumini*. It's Sha-ma-knee.
> 
> Thank you for the phonetic spell out - you poor thing - you have probably been doing that your whole life!!! :winkwink:
> 
> What is the origin of your name? It's lovely.Click to expand...


I _have_ been doing that my whole life. I actually done it without thinking. It gets so bad some days I've considered getting a "work" name :dohh: Or using my middle name (Eileen) :rofl:. I know the name is Indian. There was a Indian doctor in the hospital where I was born and that was his daughters name. I have no idea what it means. I haven't been able to find it anywhere. But it makes me unique lol.


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Well thanks girls. She was my Great Aunt. She fought a long battle with lung failure and bowel cancer. I will always see her as I used to when I was a little girl, with a smoke in one hand and a bottle of diet pepsi in the other. I would like to go home for her funeral, I'll have to see when it is and maybe my husband can get the day off work.
> I'm glade you think my names aren't way out there redsox. I have a different name myself so I told my hubby our children couldn't have "common" names lol. My name is actually *Shaumini*. It's Sha-ma-knee.
> 
> Thank you for the phonetic spell out - you poor thing - you have probably been doing that your whole life!!! :winkwink:
> 
> What is the origin of your name? It's lovely.Click to expand...
> 
> I _have_ been doing that my whole life. I actually done it without thinking. It gets so bad some days I've considered getting a "work" name :dohh: Or using my middle name (Eileen) :rofl:. I know the name is Indian. There was a Indian doctor in the hospital where I was born and that was his daughters name. I have no idea what it means. I haven't been able to find it anywhere. But it makes me unique lol.Click to expand...

So cool. I had a hunch it might be Indian. Did your parents just go with it after you were born?


----------



## firsttimer1

welcome 2nd time - will add you to thge list on 1st page :)

rosalie is also my aunts name newfie :) its gorgeous xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

this thread moves far to fast! 

well noting new form me same old realy 9 weeks today :D :D how discusting r theses ritiots i am terrified in my own house:( 

1 question ladies how old r we all am 21 xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

28 :)


----------



## pristock230

hey ladies!!! I'm baccckkkkk! :) So everything went great!!! This is a new doctor I am seeing as my previous doc doesn't use the hospital next to my house and I refuse to drive 30 minutes when I have a hospital next to my house that I have been going too since I was 2. so, she was great! It was actually the RN practitioner but still ~ she was great. Really nice and easy to talk too so that was comforting.

I told her about my issue when wiping when I went the bathroom and she said that was normal as it was old blood due to it not being so red - I told her about my sister having twins and she said that the Ultrasound was booked and couldn't fit me in but she would "cheat" and do it herself! I was sooo excited! So she scanned me and there is only 1 in there (my sister is sad, she wanted me to have twins! lol). she let me hear the heartbeat too, a nice and strong 153!!! She did have me book another ultrsound with the tech next week for something more formal! All in all great day ladies!


----------



## pristock230

28


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hey Ladies,

Pristock that's ace that she scanned you and you got to hear the h/b - wish mine had done that but they said they don't do the heartbeat this early :(

Managed to get myself worried that on Monday when I was scanned they told me the baby only measure 6 weeks and I know I should have been nearer 7. I asked them was it exactly 6 weeks and they said they couldn't tell and it was approx - so I guess it could be a bit more. I'm counting tomorrow as week 7 - BUT!! I am worried is the baby not growing as it should?

I Googled - bad idea i know - and I fond that 2.7mm indicates 5 to 6 weeks?

I'm really worrying and I can't tell DH cos he just keeps saying "Don't worry, it's no good for you or for the baby" which I know but I can't help it :(

P.s. whoever asked ages, I'm 33 x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

lets roll on sep we will all be in 2nd tri and waiting for a gender scans worring over. 

i got my first maternity jeans an top today in need of new bras have gone from 34 d -34 e :O


----------



## Widger

Thanks for tips babydance. Why were you asking sizes Firsttimer to do with doppler? I'm a uk 6/8... ok, well I was last month :haha: Does that have any bearing on anything?

Pristock - I am so jealous you had a scan :cry: but great news that all was well :yipee:

Luv my bichon - Didn't they do an abdominal scan on you though? They are never accurate at such an early stage. I was really surprised when you said (I think you said that anyway?). I bet you will be closer to your date when you have your next scan. My friend was also put back by a week and stayed at that. I remember worrying for her but all was well and she now has a 1 year old xx

Newfielandy - Lovely names :thumbup: I have not thought about any of that yet

Firsttimer - What did you buy???

:hi: 2nd time

MsCrow - What does the dress look like?


----------



## MsCrow

I love the name Shaumini and don't think it's too difficult to say...but then my surname has been spelt out for people all my life so I feel your annoyance! So sorry about your great aunt :(

Great news about the scan pristock :)

Luv, I think between 6 and 7 weeks things can vary a lot! At 7.5 I was told 8, things slow and catch up all the time. 

I'm 31.


----------



## MsCrow

Widger, it's plain black, perfect for mega accessories! Here it is. The fit is lovely, I'm usually an 8-10 and it's a Picchu 0. Only time I'll ever be a 0 lol.


----------



## redsox

Pristock! I am thrilled for you! Great results and what a lovely RN that hooked you up. :) We all deserve sweet care like that. 

I am beaming at my desk for you. 

Bichon - Please - please - please do not sweat the measurements. When the bean is that tiny it's very difficult to get exact in millimeters, so please do no fret. I assured myself this over and over before I had mine and hilariously I measured larger than I thought. This still might be chalked up the margin of error. We'll have a MUCH better idea at the 12 week + scans. 

As for age, I am so happy that Bichon and I are both a wise 33. :)


----------



## Widger

Lovely MsCrow 

I'm 34... oldest :cry: well, so far :haha:


----------



## redsox

Widger said:


> Lovely MsCrow
> 
> I'm 34... oldest :cry: well, so far :haha:

Well I will be 34 when the baby is born and it will be my first, so no pity party for you. :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Widger said:


> Thanks for tips babydance. Why were you asking sizes Firsttimer to do with doppler? I'm a uk 6/8... ok, well I was last month :haha: Does that have any bearing on anything?
> 
> Pristock - I am so jealous you had a scan :cry: but great news that all was well :yipee:
> 
> Luv my bichon - Didn't they do an abdominal scan on you though? They are never accurate at such an early stage. I was really surprised when you said (I think you said that anyway?). I bet you will be closer to your date when you have your next scan. My friend was also put back by a week and stayed at that. I remember worrying for her but all was well and she now has a 1 year old xx
> 
> Newfielandy - Lovely names :thumbup: I have not thought about any of that yet
> 
> Firsttimer - What did you buy???
> 
> :hi: 2nd time
> 
> MsCrow - What does the dress look like?

They did do an abdominal yes - feel better that you said your friend was put back by a week but has a healthy child :) Maybe I just ovulated late? I wanna be a raspberry!!!!!!! lol xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

MsCrow said:


> Luv, I think between 6 and 7 weeks things can vary a lot! At 7.5 I was told 8, things slow and catch up all the time.


Thanks MsCrow, I didn't know that - hoping by the time I go for my next scan a week on Monday I'll be showing a bigger bean :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

redsox said:


> Bichon - Please - please - please do not sweat the measurements. When the bean is that tiny it's very difficult to get exact in millimeters, so please do no fret. I assured myself this over and over before I had mine and hilariously I measured larger than I thought. This still might be chalked up the margin of error. We'll have a MUCH better idea at the 12 week + scans.

The nurse did say that at this early stage a millimetre can be the difference in a few days...so ok, I'll try not to worry. Honestly I do my own head in! I'm just worrying so much cos when I was scanned we thought I'd be past the 6 and half week stage for sure which is when I had the m/c - anyway, I'm going to try really hard and focus on the fact that I saw a strong little heartbeat flashing away on that screen which I didn't see with the last pg.



redsox said:


> As for age, I am so happy that Bichon and I are both a wise 33. :)

Wise? Me? Hmmmm, more like ------> :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Bichon - Please - please - please do not sweat the measurements. When the bean is that tiny it's very difficult to get exact in millimeters, so please do no fret. I assured myself this over and over before I had mine and hilariously I measured larger than I thought. This still might be chalked up the margin of error. We'll have a MUCH better idea at the 12 week + scans.
> 
> The nurse did say that at this early stage a millimetre can be the difference in a few days...so ok, I'll try not to worry. Honestly I do my own head in! I'm just worrying so much cos when I was scanned we thought I'd be past the 6 and half week stage for sure which is when I had the m/c - anyway, I'm going to try really hard and focus on the fact that I saw a strong little heartbeat flashing away on that screen which I didn't see with the last pg.
> 
> 
> 
> redsox said:
> 
> 
> As for age, I am so happy that Bichon and I are both a wise 33. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wise? Me? Hmmmm, more like ------> :wacko: :rofl:Click to expand...

Yes all we can do is focus on little heartbeats and that is a MAJOR step forward. :) Don't do yourself in over millimeters right now. The funny thing? They told me AND wrote on my scan that I am 5 CENTIMETERS. I was like "that is HUGE!" I know they meant millimeters or I would be like 10-12 weeks! Ha!

I chose to think of 33 as wise so I don't feel old. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

Bichon - ur hubby is right, stop googling! :)

Pristock - congrats Brill news, u must be so happy :) 

widger- apparently if u carry extra weight on tummy a Doppler may take a bit longer to find hb :) 

I didn't buy anything tonight - ended up too tired to go out!!! Lol


----------



## struth

Wow ladies - you have been chatty today. Just wanted to say hello and to let you know that I am still popping in to see how you are getting on.

You girls really do crack me up - I am constantly smiling at this thread


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> Bichon - ur hubby is right, stop googling! :)

OK OK I'll behave, lol:shrug:

Struth good to see ya!!

Well girlies I'm off to bobes - just finished making a card for my Mum & Dad's Wedding Anniversary tomorrow.

Have put a copy of the scan piccy in it which I edited on the PC so it says on it "Hi Nanny & Grandad" :D

I'm starting with a cold tho - :cry: <------That's the closest I can find for a sneeze ;)


----------



## newfielady

:hi: struth. How are you feeling?

Yes redsox, when I was born and mom knew I was a girl (lol). My cousin was at the hospital at the time and he said "Aunt Judy, call her Shaumini, like my friend" so she did. :D

For the ages, I'm 22 just a :baby: :haha:

At my scan they put me back a week. I was sure I was 7 but they said 6 and I had a good heartbeat of 114 so I'm not worried. By the time I'm 12 weeks I will probably be 13. :dohh:


----------



## struth

I'm actually okay, thanks Newfielady- I have my moments (and they come when you least expect it) but on the whole I'm okay. The next couple of days will be difficult no doubt but we will get through it. Every day is a step closer to my forever baby x

I went to visit my friend and her newborn today. I was in two minds but I am really glad I did. It was lovely to sit and chat with my friend and her daughter is just beautiful. I thought I might get upset but I didn't - I was just so happy for my friend as she is in such a good place at the moment. I think it did me the world of good to get out and do something 'normal'.


----------



## redsox

struth said:


> I'm actually okay, thanks Newfielady- I have my moments (and they come when you least expect it) but on the whole I'm okay. The next couple of days will be difficult no doubt but we will get through it. Every day is a step closer to my forever baby x
> 
> I went to visit my friend and her newborn today. I was in two minds but I am really glad I did. It was lovely to sit and chat with my friend and her daughter is just beautiful. I thought I might get upset but I didn't - I was just so happy for my friend as she is in such a good place at the moment. I think it did me the world of good to get out and do something 'normal'.

Good for you struth! I think going to see your friend's baby means you are strong and will handle this as well as it can be handled. I avoided babies for a while so I am impressed. Keep up the good thoughts and stay strong! 

Wishing you well!


----------



## kymied

Wow, it takes a while to catch up with you ladies each day!

I am a size 14 (at my plumpest, I fluctuate a lot.) I am 38B and quite looking forward to a boob upgrade, though it hasn't happened yet. I'm 29, the baby will be born right around my 30th birthday (I was born 5 days after my mom's 30th)

My appetite came back today with a vengeance, I had to keep going to my locker for something to much on (I work in a lab, can't have food or drink at my bench)

I'm on the "I don't feel pregnant boat" with you guys. I even peed on the pregnancy test that was sitting in my cabinet just to see those two little pink lines show up. 

I haven't bought any baby stuff yet but I want to! I've told myself, not until second trimester. Besides, I have no clue what I'll need, I've never done this before. 

One of my coworkers keeps mentioning pregnancy loudly, around people I haven't told, it's not always in reference to me but I'm sure people can piece it together. I'm sure he's not doing it on purpose but it's annoying. I want to tell everyone, and with my family history I have no reason to think something will go wrong but can't I just keep it quiet a few weeks longer?


----------



## crowned

This thread moves crazy fast! 
To whoever asked about age, I'm 24, and this is my first.
Ladies, are bra sizes different in the UK? Everyone seems to have 30 C/D/E boobs, and a 30 is REALLY little in Canada. Mine used to be 34E but none of my bras fit, so I'm thinking I'm an F now, at least.
Been living overseas for 2 years - moving back home this weekend, and I'm so excited!! Also can't wait to tell my family this weekend about our li'l'un!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow this thread moves fast and I always miss out on all the activity because I am from Australia so I am sleeping when you guys are on I think!!!!!

Whoever said about the boob scarf:rofl:

I must be the only one who's boob's are yet to grow.. (I don't want them too.. I am already a 10E which I have no idea what that convert's to for you ladies)

As for ages I am a baby I guess I'm 21 :blush: But we are married and our baby was very much planned!!!

For you ladies finding it hard to connect through lack of symptoms I would have to say I am extremely sick with this baby and I am STILL finding it hard to connect as I fear something will go wrong and I don't want to connect in a way that will make it harder if something goes wrong. 

I have brought some baby stuff but most of it from BEFORE I was preg.. Since I have been preg I have a fear I'll jinx myself! 

Names.. Well since we had been trying for 8 months I have had plenty of time to think of names!!!! I am totally in love with Spencer at the moment for a boy or a girl :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning Girlies..

How are we all? No pigeons in my wardrobe last night or any other animals/birds/insects/mammals/fish for that matter. How boring!! LOL!

Feeling good this morning now I've had my one cup of normal tea for the day - I still really need that to wake me up. Onto decaff now.

Cannot believe how the time is flying. Even recalculating my dates to fall in more with what the hospital said I'm still 7 weeks today :)

Symptoms wise, not much to report. Tender boobies but only really if I press on them. Still no MS for me which I'm happy about because last time I got such bad MS I had to wear travel bands. Glad no MS yet cos it makes this pg different to the last so hopefully all is ok (I got MS at 7 weeks last time).

I'm not buying any baby stuff yet - I've got a few things tucked away from last time but this time I'm not buying anything until I've had that all important 12 week scan. We've got names picked but I bet they'll change when the baby arrives. We like Iona Elizabeth (Elizabeth is my middle name, the girls have been called it for 3 generations) for a girl and Brogan John for a boy (John is my hubby's middle name)

Well guess I'd better get ready for work again...another day, another dollar as they say. Would love a week off though cos my body does feel very drained.

Have a good days girlies, see you all later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

struth said:


> I'm actually okay, thanks Newfielady- I have my moments (and they come when you least expect it) but on the whole I'm okay. The next couple of days will be difficult no doubt but we will get through it. Every day is a step closer to my forever baby x

Just take it a step at time hun, you'll get through it xxx :hugs:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

p.s. I'm a blueberry not but I'm thinking there's a slight possibility the measurements they detail underneath may be wrong... take a look 

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx

It says the baby is 51 inches!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> p.s. I'm a blueberry not but I'm thinking there's a slight possibility the measurements they detail underneath may be wrong... take a look
> 
> https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx
> 
> It says the baby is 51 inches!!

Ha ha if you look closely it says .51 inches.. hahahahahahha:rofl: Pregnant brain alert!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Morning ladies

I think a 10E is about a 32F, I may be wrong. Crowned, bra sizes between US and UK are the same, the differ a little between UK and EU and a lot between UK and AU. I'm boring on this subject as I ebay a lot and need to know sizes lol. My 30 back is because I'm curvy and it has its drawbacks...thank goodness for Elle Macpherson bras.

I keep cruising birth to potty nappy systems (new) on ebay as I'm paranoid at the cost of those...I'm beginning to bore myself.

Luv, are you sure the cold isn't pregnancy related? I've been sneezing my head off for the past 6 weeks. 

Struth I'm glad you did something normal, and going to see a friend and her baby is uber normal though you dealt with it amazingly. I hope you'll be in the same place very soon.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and to whoever said about not being able to brush their teeth or open their fridge!!! I am right the with you!!! Both thing's have actually made me spew!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

wouldluvabub said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> p.s. I'm a blueberry not but I'm thinking there's a slight possibility the measurements they detail underneath may be wrong... take a look
> 
> https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx
> 
> It says the baby is 51 inches!!
> 
> Ha ha if you look closely it says .51 inches.. hahahahahahha:rofl: Pregnant brain alert!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: Doh!! :dohh:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

MsCrow said:


> Luv, are you sure the cold isn't pregnancy related? I've been sneezing my head off for the past 6 weeks.

Well I am feeling less "coldy" this morning - it seems to come and go ??


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi Guys
Can i join? Have been reading this thread since it started (its about the best thread on here) but not wanted to join til i had a due date that was more mid-March than early March! EDD at the moment is the 8th, but i know my cycles weren't 28 days so I think i'm more like 14th. Should know for definite on 30th August when first 12 week scan is!
I'm 32.
x


----------



## wouldluvabub

lozza1uk said:


> Hi Guys
> Can i join? Have been reading this thread since it started (its about the best thread on here) but not wanted to join til i had a due date that was more mid-March than early March! EDD at the moment is the 8th, but i know my cycles weren't 28 days so I think i'm more like 14th. Should know for definite on 30th August when first 12 week scan is!
> I'm 32.
> x

:wave:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good Moooorning!!!! *

*MsCrow* - That dress is GORGEOUS! i simply love the neck line :)

*Redsox / widger* - 34 is hardly old!! I dont even count anyone as middle aged until 35. In the scheme of things 34 is still so young... :) Ive never been hung up on age at all. Prob because from 21 - 28 ive felt the same LOL.

*Struth* - So glad to hear that your ok, and that your still popping in here :) i think of you all the time - you will be ok hun. ''A step closer to forever baby'' ; what a beautiful way to look at it :flower:

*LuvBichon *- Firstly.... 51 INCHES!!!! omg that cracked me up :rofl: That would be one BIG baby!! As for your cold, ive had an off and on again cold since my BFP. I sneeze every single day. Its rubbish. TOTALLY pregnancy related. *Anyone else getting hiccups quite often as well? *

*Crowned *- A 30 in bra size in th UK issssss tiny. Only one friend has a 30 back and she is REAL skinny. Im a 32 back and thats considered small. Most women are 34 - 36. 

So.... i have some good news.... although loo might tell me off :blush:

Last night i was thinking 'you know., im just going to kp trying with the doppler and if i dont find the HB... i dont find it.' When i woke up i still felt relaxed so i thought what the hell. After about 20 mins of looking i was about to give up.... when.... boomboomboomboom with a recording of 170!!!! Thats got to be :baby: right?? defo not mine as mine was 90... and my arteries were more of a whoooooshhhh.... im soooo excited to know :baby: is OK, even without symptoms!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

Not using it again now though until next week :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay for heart beat!!!! Oh I have a question.. I seem to be sneezing alot too and a few times have sneezing and then had like really bad pain! Almost like I have pulled something.. anyone else have this.. Its so weird! Bit worrying though!!!!


----------



## loolindley

Bichon, you crack me up!!! 51 inches at 7 weeks? You would be pushing out an adult at 40 weeks!!!!! Also, I was telling my OH about your pigeons last night. I can't wait to hear what is hiding in your wardrobe next time :rofl:

Hi Struth! Thinking of you lots and lots today honey. :hugs:

I have been sneezing loads AND heaving when I brush my tongue (sorry, but I have donkey breath at the moment!:mamafy: Ok, I think thats a cow, but it is as close as I can get!)

I am 29, and will still be when I have my baby (just! B'day in April). So I am going to spend my 30th birthday being very glamorous covered in spew with leaky nipples, possibly living out of a suitcase at my Mothers house. Marvellous!

Hi new ladies! Congratulations, and happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Well as for me, I am not good. I have woken up with rediculously painful tummy cramps this morning. Really really bad. I don't know if it is another tummy bug, but I hope it is. I feel really upset, and anxious, but I have a scan on Monday, so I wont have long to wait to find out anything. It's hurting me so much though. We are going away for the weekend tommorrow, and it couldnt be worse timing, but here is nothing I can do. I just wish I knew thta everything was going to be ok :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i get that - feels like ive pulled a muscle!! I get it now and again :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

pheww.. not the only one then.. The other day it was so bad I was nearly crying!


----------



## firsttimer1

loo ive had a bad tummy on and off. First it was cramps on left side, but then ut was general tummy ache (and almost like i was going to have diahorrea - but didnt).

is the pain all over? u sure its not all of your muscles strecthing?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

morning just having my cuppa and some bickkys got my first antenatle app tommorw yay xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

xdaniellexpx said:


> morning just having my cuppa and some bickkys got my first antenatle app tommorw yay xx

I have my next appointment tomorrow too, although my tomorrow is while your asleep tonight! Can't wait to see my Pip!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Have any of you experienced a bubbly/popping/vibrating feeling down quite low.. As in where the baby would be??? I felt it last night.. It was real strange and was wondering if it could be the baby and before anyone says it i know your not supposed to feel it till like 16 weeks.. But this wasn't like kicks or anything.. I have no idea...


----------



## loolindley

Its really tight cramps, just like diahorrea(sorry tmi), and really quite painful. I just hope that is all it is. It's horrible feeling like this :cry:

Going to have a duvet day and hope I feel better for it.


----------



## loolindley

Most important task of today. Stay away from Google!:nope:


----------



## kymied

I felt fluttering/bubbling the week I took the first pregnancy test but nothing like that since, maybe it was just implantation.

I really want to clean out my fridge but every time I open it for more than a minute I feel sick.

A few days ago one of my tonsils was swollen so bad my ear and jaw hurt. I had to send the hubby out for pregnancy allowed meds.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wouldluvabub said:


> Have any of you experienced a bubbly/popping/vibrating feeling down quite low.. As in where the baby would be??? I felt it last night.. It was real strange and was wondering if it could be the baby and before anyone says it i know your not supposed to feel it till like 16 weeks.. But this wasn't like kicks or anything.. I have no idea...

yep yep and yep its sooo like the first movements i had with izzy :D:happydance:


----------



## em2656

Hi Ladies

It's just taken me 45 mins to catch up lol

Welcome to all the new ladies, this thread becomes rather addictive---be warned!

Struth - Nice to hear from you and glad you're feeling ok. Hope everything goes smoothly for you xxx

I am 30yrs old, will be 31 in Jan. and this is my 4th child.

Bra wise, normally a 36B/C now in definate need of a C if not D cup. Still really sore nipples and getting solid lumps on and off, so think they are kicking into gear again lol.

My midwife appointment went well, just loads of paperwork, blood pressure, urine dip test. So I now have my 'hand held notes' as they call them, basically my pregnancy notes and I cant stop looking through them.

Right gotta go, will be back later, have a good day xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

xdaniellexpx said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you experienced a bubbly/popping/vibrating feeling down quite low.. As in where the baby would be??? I felt it last night.. It was real strange and was wondering if it could be the baby and before anyone says it i know your not supposed to feel it till like 16 weeks.. But this wasn't like kicks or anything.. I have no idea...
> 
> yep yep and yep its sooo like the first movements i had with izzy :D:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh really!!!! How exciting!!! I am so excited now..!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

me 2 might buy my self a doppler today x


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> Its really tight cramps, just like diahorrea(sorry tmi), and really quite painful. I just hope that is all it is. It's horrible feeling like this :cry:
> 
> Going to have a duvet day and hope I feel better for it.

yer i had that at the end of last week so when i was 7 weeks something. I wasnt doubled over in pain but it was strong enough that i had to strecth out my body and lay down. I also had it again last night (lasted about 4 mins). Defo stay away from google because you will pay attention to bad and not the good stories. So many women have cramps / tummy pains etc that i can only imagine (mine included) are all part of the process. 

Spend today wrapped in your duvet, witha steaming cup of caffiene free tea :coffee: and some chocolate :) I bet babies LOOOOVEEEEE chocolate :dance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

I want a doppler!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

there going for 23.99 on amazon angel sounds x


----------



## wouldluvabub

is angel sound the best brand?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

by the looks of it its got 4 1/2 *xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer1 said:


> loo ive had a bad tummy on and off. First it was cramps on left side, but then ut was general tummy ache (and almost like i was going to have diahorrea - but didnt).
> 
> is the pain all over? u sure its not all of your muscles strecthing?

Left for a girl!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

6lilpigs said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> loo ive had a bad tummy on and off. First it was cramps on left side, but then ut was general tummy ache (and almost like i was going to have diahorrea - but didnt).
> 
> is the pain all over? u sure its not all of your muscles strecthing?
> 
> Left for a girl!Click to expand...

i have them left and right but do have a bump maybe twins ??? they do run in my family :happydance:


----------



## 6lilpigs

xdaniellexpx said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> loo ive had a bad tummy on and off. First it was cramps on left side, but then ut was general tummy ache (and almost like i was going to have diahorrea - but didnt).
> 
> is the pain all over? u sure its not all of your muscles strecthing?
> 
> Left for a girl!Click to expand...
> 
> i have them left and right but do have a bump maybe twins ??? they do run in my family :happydance:Click to expand...

!! CAn you imagine, boy/girl twins and we guessed it first here lol!!!!!! That would be cool wouldn't it! My cramps have all been on the left so I'm thinking pink for me again:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

6lilpigs - haha i love these gender predictions! Only thing is, arent girls meant to make you pig sick with MS? Ive had none!!!


----------



## Widger

Oooohhh Firsttimer - I am so happy you found the heartbeat :yipee: how long did you hear it for? Did you use the gel or baby oil like babydance? I thought I wouldn't get mine out until Sunday when should be 8+2.... now I want to get it out on Friday :haha:

By the way, I did all the wives tales which predicted a girl......... got a boy. His heartrate was around 160bpm too and he's defo a boy :haha:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> *Good Moooorning!!!! *
> 
> *MsCrow* - That dress is GORGEOUS! i simply love the neck line :)
> 
> *Redsox / widger* - 34 is hardly old!! I dont even count anyone as middle aged until 35. In the scheme of things 34 is still so young... :) Ive never been hung up on age at all. Prob because from 21 - 28 ive felt the same LOL.
> 
> *Struth* - So glad to hear that your ok, and that your still popping in here :) i think of you all the time - you will be ok hun. ''A step closer to forever baby'' ; what a beautiful way to look at it :flower:
> 
> *LuvBichon *- Firstly.... 51 INCHES!!!! omg that cracked me up :rofl: That would be one BIG baby!! As for your cold, ive had an off and on again cold since my BFP. I sneeze every single day. Its rubbish. TOTALLY pregnancy related. *Anyone else getting hiccups quite often as well? *
> 
> *Crowned *- A 30 in bra size in th UK issssss tiny. Only one friend has a 30 back and she is REAL skinny. Im a 32 back and thats considered small. Most women are 34 - 36.
> 
> So.... i have some good news.... although loo might tell me off :blush:
> 
> Last night i was thinking 'you know., im just going to kp trying with the doppler and if i dont find the HB... i dont find it.' When i woke up i still felt relaxed so i thought what the hell. After about 20 mins of looking i was about to give up.... when.... boomboomboomboom with a recording of 170!!!! Thats got to be :baby: right?? defo not mine as mine was 90... and my arteries were more of a whoooooshhhh.... im soooo excited to know :baby: is OK, even without symptoms!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> Not using it again now though until next week :)

Okay - I had to say it Firsttimer - 35 is middle aged!?!?!???!!?!?! Do you mean mid-30's or middle-aged like our parents?

Laughing/crying all at once. Sniffle. So old. :nope::wacko:


----------



## Widger

redsox said:


> Okay - I had to say it Firsttimer - 35 is middle aged!?!?!???!!?!?! Do you mean mid-30's or middle-aged like our parents?
> 
> Laughing/crying all at once. Sniffle. So old. :nope::wacko:


I chose to ignore that comment as I will be said age soon :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> *Good Moooorning!!!! *
> 
> *MsCrow* - That dress is GORGEOUS! i simply love the neck line :)
> 
> *Redsox / widger* - 34 is hardly old!! I dont even count anyone as middle aged until 35. In the scheme of things 34 is still so young... :) Ive never been hung up on age at all. Prob because from 21 - 28 ive felt the same LOL.
> 
> *Struth* - So glad to hear that your ok, and that your still popping in here :) i think of you all the time - you will be ok hun. ''A step closer to forever baby'' ; what a beautiful way to look at it :flower:
> 
> *LuvBichon *- Firstly.... 51 INCHES!!!! omg that cracked me up :rofl: That would be one BIG baby!! As for your cold, ive had an off and on again cold since my BFP. I sneeze every single day. Its rubbish. TOTALLY pregnancy related. *Anyone else getting hiccups quite often as well? *
> 
> *Crowned *- A 30 in bra size in th UK issssss tiny. Only one friend has a 30 back and she is REAL skinny. Im a 32 back and thats considered small. Most women are 34 - 36.
> 
> So.... i have some good news.... although loo might tell me off :blush:
> 
> Last night i was thinking 'you know., im just going to kp trying with the doppler and if i dont find the HB... i dont find it.' When i woke up i still felt relaxed so i thought what the hell. After about 20 mins of looking i was about to give up.... when.... boomboomboomboom with a recording of 170!!!! Thats got to be :baby: right?? defo not mine as mine was 90... and my arteries were more of a whoooooshhhh.... im soooo excited to know :baby: is OK, even without symptoms!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> Not using it again now though until next week :)
> 
> Okay - I had to say it Firsttimer - 35 is middle aged!?!?!???!!?!?! Do you mean mid-30's or middle-aged like our parents?
> 
> Laughing/crying all at once. Sniffle. So old. :nope::wacko:Click to expand...

hahahahaha yer that all came out wrong... can i blame baby brain?! i love that i said 34 is young twice - but we concentrate on the 'middle aged' bit HAHAHA :rofl: I think i meant mid thrities... to be honest, im not even sure that anything i say is coherant at the moment! what i dont have in MS has been made up for with baby brain!!

But either way - 34 is young. xxxx so no more talk of being old!!! :jo:


----------



## firsttimer1

Widger said:


> Oooohhh Firsttimer - I am so happy you found the heartbeat :yipee: how long did you hear it for? Did you use the gel or baby oil like babydance? I thought I wouldn't get mine out until Sunday when should be 8+2.... now I want to get it out on Friday :haha:
> 
> By the way, I did all the wives tales which predicted a girl......... got a boy. His heartrate was around 160bpm too and he's defo a boy :haha:

it must have taken about 15-20 mins to find it! But i guess thats cos baby is sooo small at mo. Also, i could only hold it a while before baby moved - i hear this is common as they dont like them! The HB was 170 though so no mistakinh it. also sounded nothing like my own HB, the whoosh of my arteries etc. So im 99% sure was bubs

Im not going to use it again now though until 9 weeks 4 days. Should hope to find it a bit easier then :)


----------



## Widger

firsttimer1 said:


> it must have taken about 15-20 mins to find it! But i guess thats cos baby is sooo small at mo. Also, i could only hold it a while before baby moved - i hear this is common as they dont like them! The HB was 170 though so no mistakinh it. also sounded nothing like my own HB, the whoosh of my arteries etc. So im 99% sure was bubs
> 
> Im not going to use it again now though until 9 weeks 4 days. Should hope to find it a bit easier then :)


Yeah.... course you aren't :haha: You weren't going to get it out for a while and you did last night :rofl: I just know that I will crumble too. I've got a hi-bebe though. Think sonoline better? 

Did you have empty bladder? The whoosh was it like a wow, wow, wow


----------



## firsttimer1

yep - wooow woow woow... you find that on either side. Then i could pick up random measurements (like 120) and my own HB in the middle (around 90). I found baby just to the left of the bikini line. a definiate 170bpm.

This girl on first tri has said that scanning and dopplers etc if yused more than every 10 days can cause harm... hence i thought iw ud try to wait a week. I can find NO eidence at all to back this up though?

By the way i did it first thing in morning with empty stomach. some women suggest full, others empty - when i did it yesterday full i couldnt find it xxx

unsure if sonaline is better than bebe - ive heard good things about both! :)


----------



## MsCrow

I wouldn't say middle aged is until at least 45. MrC is 38 and is as far away from middle aged as possible. 

Still sneezing here, and feeling like I have a cold until about 11am. 

*sigh*


----------



## xdaniellexpx

firsttimer1 said:


> yep - wooow woow woow... you find that on either side. Then i could pick up random measurements (like 120) and my own HB in the middle (around 90). I found baby just to the left of the bikini line. a definiate 170bpm.
> 
> This girl on first tri has said that scanning and dopplers etc if yused more than every 10 days can cause harm... hence i thought iw ud try to wait a week. I can find NO eidence at all to back this up though?
> 
> By the way i did it first thing in morning with empty stomach. some women suggest full, others empty - when i did it yesterday full i couldnt find it xxx
> 
> unsure if sonaline is better than bebe - ive heard good things about both! :)

i must ask what doppler are u using going to order mine later just tyding up even tho i want to sit on my arse ha x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> This thread moves crazy fast!
> To whoever asked about age, I'm 24, and this is my first.
> Ladies, are bra sizes different in the UK? Everyone seems to have 30 C/D/E boobs, and a 30 is REALLY little in Canada. Mine used to be 34E but none of my bras fit, so I'm thinking I'm an F now, at least.
> Been living overseas for 2 years - moving back home this weekend, and I'm so excited!! Also can't wait to tell my family this weekend about our li'l'un!

Crowned - I'm 24 too, seems like your the only one on this thread so far thats the same age as me. Are you living in Canada too, which province?


----------



## firsttimer1

Its the sonaline B... here is a youtube link to someone using at same time as me... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8XXn9oRnBA


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So last night I think I may have overdone it with the exercise, not too sure. I worked all day (desk job) and made dinner... after dinner I usually nap but instead took the dog for a 15 minute walk. While I was cleaning the dishes I kept getting these mild cramps, it was like my boby was telling me to sit down and relax, which I did. Anyone else find that after a busy day your body starts to tell you to that you need to relax?


----------



## newfielady

Joannaxoxo - I'm in Canada as well, and I'm 22 so we are about the same age. I'm actually in Newfoundland (shocker right with a name like newfielady haha). I have noticed my body telling me to slow down.
I just about chocked on that middle aged comment. I knew _someone_ who have something to say. :rofl:.
It takes a while to catch up in the mornings. You girls are up all night while I sleep. I had 4 pages to read this morning :wacko: Also, very :sick: this morning, hoping it doesn't turn in to full blown m/s..

P.s
I had to edit this note and in the "Reason for Editing" section I put baby brain lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer1 said:


> 6lilpigs - haha i love these gender predictions! Only thing is, arent girls meant to make you pig sick with MS? Ive had none!!!

:lol: I just love having a guess at genders! Just wait til you all start getting your scans! I'll be looking out for nubs and rounded foreheads the whole way:haha: Plus its always good to have a few Ramzi's guesses from any early scan (6-8 weeks) or cramps that people my have:thumbup: Right, I better stop now:dohh:


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> Bichon, you crack me up!!! 51 inches at 7 weeks? You would be pushing out an adult at 40 weeks!!!!! Also, I was telling my OH about your pigeons last night. I can't wait to hear what is hiding in your wardrobe next time :rofl:
> 
> Hi Struth! Thinking of you lots and lots today honey. :hugs:
> 
> I have been sneezing loads AND heaving when I brush my tongue (sorry, but I have donkey breath at the moment!:mamafy: Ok, I think thats a cow, but it is as close as I can get!)
> 
> I am 29, and will still be when I have my baby (just! B'day in April). So I am going to spend my 30th birthday being very glamorous covered in spew with leaky nipples, possibly living out of a suitcase at my Mothers house. Marvellous!
> 
> Hi new ladies! Congratulations, and happy and healthy 9 months :flower:
> 
> Well as for me, I am not good. I have woken up with rediculously painful tummy cramps this morning. Really really bad. I don't know if it is another tummy bug, but I hope it is. I feel really upset, and anxious, but I have a scan on Monday, so I wont have long to wait to find out anything. It's hurting me so much though. We are going away for the weekend tommorrow, and it couldnt be worse timing, but here is nothing I can do. I just wish I knew thta everything was going to be ok :cry:

Loo - I am only one day ahead of you and since yesterday I have noticed a real increase in cramping again! I am chalking it up to the major changes that are happening right now, so don't fret. I think we are both just enduring some major growing pains. :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

wow i cant believe my middle aged comment has caused you lot to choke etc?? esp when i said quite a few times that 34 is so young???

can i just clarify that i work in psychology and we class 35 and above as 'young middle aged' - there was absolutely NO offense intended.


----------



## newfielady

I chocked on laughter. I knew what you meant but it was still funny.


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> *Good Moooorning!!!! *
> 
> *MsCrow* - That dress is GORGEOUS! i simply love the neck line :)
> 
> *Redsox / widger* - 34 is hardly old!! I dont even count anyone as middle aged until 35. In the scheme of things 34 is still so young... :) Ive never been hung up on age at all. Prob because from 21 - 28 ive felt the same LOL.
> 
> *Struth* - So glad to hear that your ok, and that your still popping in here :) i think of you all the time - you will be ok hun. ''A step closer to forever baby'' ; what a beautiful way to look at it :flower:
> 
> *LuvBichon *- Firstly.... 51 INCHES!!!! omg that cracked me up :rofl: That would be one BIG baby!! As for your cold, ive had an off and on again cold since my BFP. I sneeze every single day. Its rubbish. TOTALLY pregnancy related. *Anyone else getting hiccups quite often as well? *
> 
> *Crowned *- A 30 in bra size in th UK issssss tiny. Only one friend has a 30 back and she is REAL skinny. Im a 32 back and thats considered small. Most women are 34 - 36.
> 
> So.... i have some good news.... although loo might tell me off :blush:
> 
> Last night i was thinking 'you know., im just going to kp trying with the doppler and if i dont find the HB... i dont find it.' When i woke up i still felt relaxed so i thought what the hell. After about 20 mins of looking i was about to give up.... when.... boomboomboomboom with a recording of 170!!!! Thats got to be :baby: right?? defo not mine as mine was 90... and my arteries were more of a whoooooshhhh.... im soooo excited to know :baby: is OK, even without symptoms!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> Not using it again now though until next week :)
> 
> Okay - I had to say it Firsttimer - 35 is middle aged!?!?!???!!?!?! Do you mean mid-30's or middle-aged like our parents?
> 
> Laughing/crying all at once. Sniffle. So old. :nope::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha yer that all came out wrong... can i blame baby brain?! i love that i said 34 is young twice - but we concentrate on the 'middle aged' bit HAHAHA :rofl: I think i meant mid thrities... to be honest, im not even sure that anything i say is coherant at the moment! what i dont have in MS has been made up for with baby brain!!
> 
> But either way - 34 is young. xxxx so no more talk of being old!!! :jo:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness the old lady emoticon just slayed me. I cannot handle it.

Over feeling woefully old. :)

Not offended at all Firsttimer - just teasing!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ooo i might just have to get 1 of them. I FEEEL SUCH A BABY


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Newfielady - do you have red hair? Your picture looks like it... the only reason I ask is because I do too... and so does my hubby... we are hoping for some ginger haired children lol.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

opps caps sorry


----------



## MsCrow

Firsttimer, it's not the youth of 34 that made anyone choke, it was the fact that at 35 you were suddenly middle aged ;-) don't sweat it...but as someone who is a mischievous and child like 31 (32 when a mother) I'll deffo not be nearing middle age.

OK, need to go for a walk, Had promised myself a slow afternoon at home, I work part time, but instead I'm working.


----------



## newfielady

Joannaxoxo - Not naturally red. I have brown hair with _very_ strong natural red highlights. Therefore, when I dye it blonde, (like I did then) it goes red! I have to bleach it twice to get it blonde lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow that sounds like a lot of work... but its a nice colour :)


----------



## pristock230

Redsox - Congrats on becoming a raspberry!


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> Joannaxoxo - Not naturally red. I have brown hair with _very_ strong natural red highlights. Therefore, when I dye it blonde, (like I did then) it goes red! I have to bleach it twice to get it blonde lol.

your hair is lovely red!x

Just emailed my MW as my 1st app is not until im 10 weeks 5 days.... worried that scheduling a scan then may mean a late scan... :( Hope she says she will sort out a date for me now LOL. didnt mention i paid for one at 7 weeks..... :blush: Not that it should matter! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We need an emoticon for the 'currently feeling' status for the word 'HUNGRY'. I swear that is the only thing on my mind these days... soooo hungry all the time.


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> Redsox - Congrats on becoming a raspberry!

Pristock - thank you!!!!!! I celebrated this morning by waking up at 4am ravenously starving as I had been moaning with M/S all last night. Ate goldfish crackers and drank cranberry juice while watching taped episodes of the Duggars! HAH!

Funny thing is - same happened to me last time (without the m/s) - once I hit 8 weeks, I couldn't get through the night without eating! Insane!

Are you still celebrating your little scan?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh Redsox that reminds me, I missed the Duggars on Tuesday! Damn, I love that show and watch it every week. Must be the pregnancy brain for me to forget that haha.


----------



## redsox

Joannaxoxo said:


> Oh Redsox that reminds me, I missed the Duggars on Tuesday! Damn, I love that show and watch it every week. Must be the pregnancy brain for me to forget that haha.

Ha watching it now I have a whole new perspective - how in the world has she gone through this 17 times??? (there are 2 sets of twins, yes?)

Oy!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Haha yes I have no idea how she does it?? I guess her symptoms must be pretty mild, that or she is so used to them.


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - Congrats on becoming a raspberry!
> 
> Pristock - thank you!!!!!! I celebrated this morning by waking up at 4am ravenously starving as I had been moaning with M/S all last night. Ate goldfish crackers and drank cranberry juice while watching taped episodes of the Duggars! HAH!
> 
> Funny thing is - same happened to me last time (without the m/s) - once I hit 8 weeks, I couldn't get through the night without eating! Insane!
> 
> Are you still celebrating your little scan?Click to expand...

I sure am - I am really excited to go back next Wednesday though for my "real" date scan just to ensure we are good to go - I will be 9 weeks exact so I am excited to the growth of my bean!


----------



## firsttimer1

whats the duggars??

Ladies, i just told my partner that i had a chicken and jalapeno sandwhich for lunch... and he said im not allowed to eat jalapenos and chiliis anymore - because the baby might not like spicy food!!!! hahaha :rofl: How sweet is that? Better add it to my list of ''no'' foods! :)


----------



## loolindley

So if I say that the baby doesn't like ryvita with dairylea and lettuce, then I can stop eating that crap for my lunch?

I think my baby would like KFC ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

my baby looooves kfc, Mcds, pizza... anything but veg!!! LOL


----------



## Joannaxoxo

The Duggars are a TLC show about a family with 19 children! Their oldest is now married and has 2 children of his own, and the youngest is less than 2 years old. Love the family, such nice children that all help out. I am quite addicted to the show haha.


----------



## Widger

So I've gone from brown stuff to pink :cry:

I'm so stressed out this afternoon. I think because I'm not working I've got too much time on my hands to think/worry.

Now I had this with my son, but it was constant. This is a one off and this also happened when I'd had a mmc :cry: Just wish I was further along so I could hear hb on doppler :cry: Why does this have to be so hard sometimes.

Sorry to be negative :dohh:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> my baby looooves kfc, Mcds, pizza... anything but veg!!! LOL

My baby loves nachos!!!

But I have been trying to be good with yogurts, fruits, etc. 

Have to try to get as much food as possible in me by 3pm as that seems to be the m/s witching hour where it hits me like a ton of bricks!


----------



## loolindley

Widger said:


> So I've gone from brown stuff to pink :cry:
> 
> I'm so stressed out this afternoon. I think because I'm not working I've got too much time on my hands to think/worry.
> 
> Now I had this with my son, but it was constant. This is a one off and this also happened when I'd had a mmc :cry: Just wish I was further along so I could hear hb on doppler :cry: Why does this have to be so hard sometimes.
> 
> Sorry to be negative :dohh:

Don't be daft, thats what we are here for :hugs:

Has the doc put you off work too? It sucks doesn't it! All I do is sit around and think too much about the what if's :cry:

I wish I had an answer about the pink, but I know that if you went to the docs, all they would say is go and put your feet up and drink loads of water. Get your OH to do EVERYTHING, and give your body the best you can.

If it gets that bad, maybe consider going to the epu or a&e? They would reassure you with a scan, I am sure. xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - so the duggars are real people?? with 19 kids?? (sorry didnt know what TLC was). My dad was one of 12 and his aunt had 18.... its nuts! tho very irish ;) Ive told OH to get ready as i want a whole football squad...:)

widger - stay calm. Wud you have been due on around about now hun? pink discharge is common when AF would have been? if you had it with your son then may well be normal - whether its constant or not? You sound understandably worried so maybe can you give ur doc a call for advice? xx i know it doesnt help but everything i read about brown or pink discharge sounds fairly normal.......? stay away from google whilst your stressed tho hun- its the :devil:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey Widger
I had a bright red bleed which prompted my trip to the EPU. Things are, *touch wood* ok. Can you watch some rubbish on TV or a film to think of something else? When are you next due to be checked?


----------



## Widger

I'm off work because school hols. I've never wanted them to go in so quick. I keep waking up thinking enjoy all the time off but at the same time I just want time to hurry up. I got the doppler to keep me from fretting yet it is too early to use it. I just want to get to say sometime nxt week and have a scan because once you see a hb at 8 weeks the chance of success is 92%. 

I'm not due for mw until 2nd Sept and scan till 12th Sept. 

I do have a cyst so maybe that is reason? Feel like I've neglected my little one this afternoon which is ridiculous. I need to be doing stuff for him and not worrying about this one :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

hun if you have a cyst then that probably IS the cause xxx try to enjoy your time off... watch a crappy movie witha cup of tea :) always does it for me! :)


----------



## redsox

Widger said:


> I'm off work because school hols. I've never wanted them to go in so quick. I keep waking up thinking enjoy all the time off but at the same time I just want time to hurry up. I got the doppler to keep me from fretting yet it is too early to use it. I just want to get to say sometime nxt week and have a scan because once you see a hb at 8 weeks the chance of success is 92%.
> 
> I'm not due for mw until 2nd Sept and scan till 12th Sept.
> 
> I do have a cyst so maybe that is reason? Feel like I've neglected my little one this afternoon which is ridiculous. I need to be doing stuff for him and not worrying about this one :cry:

Yes, it seems there could be a bunch of reasons for the discharge and not bad ones! If I remember correctly Widger, you and I both showed cysts on the left ovary and small bleeds from implantation on our ultrasounds???

I would imagine if you did indeed have the implantation bleed it may have just finally worked it's way out! (Sorry if I didn't remember this correctly!)

Regardless - unless you are consistently cramping heavily and bleeding through pads you are solid. Chin up and try not to stress! :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> Joanna - so the duggars are real people?? with 19 kids?? (sorry didnt know what TLC was). My dad was one of 12 and his aunt had 18.... its nuts! tho very irish ;) Ive told OH to get ready as i want a whole football squad...:)
> 
> 
> Yes they are a real family and the mother gave birth to 19 children. TLC is a television channel, I guess we only get it here in Canada and US.Click to expand...


----------



## redsox

Joannaxoxo said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Joanna - so the duggars are real people?? with 19 kids?? (sorry didnt know what TLC was). My dad was one of 12 and his aunt had 18.... its nuts! tho very irish ;) Ive told OH to get ready as i want a whole football squad...:)
> 
> 
> Yes they are a real family and the mother gave birth to 19 children. TLC is a television channel, I guess we only get it here in Canada and US.
> 
> I wonder if you could watch it online? It's fascinating!!!
> 
> https://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/19-kids-and-countingClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow, i guess they have a thing for the letter "J". I can't imagine coping with more than 2, never mind 19!


----------



## redsox

lozza1uk said:


> Wow, i guess they have a thing for the letter "J". I can't imagine coping with more than 2, never mind 19!

Yes, it's a little out of control!

The son and his wife now have two kids, both with M names. 

OY!

Oh well - it's good clean fun.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My husband makes fun of me because I can name all of the children (all starting with J)... i've been watching the show since it started haha.


----------



## redsox

Joannaxoxo said:


> My husband makes fun of me because I can name all of the children (all starting with J)... i've been watching the show since it started haha.

Wow - I am not sure I could name them all correctly - but possibly??

I've been into it from the get-go too. They are so earnest? How can we resist?

Unlike Jon and Kate - blecccccch. They were terrible.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I agree... hated Jon and Kate, she was such a B**** to her husband, and I don't like how she has become. I wont watch the show. 

I shall name off the Duggers, here goes -
Jim Bob & Michelle:
Josh, Jana, John David, Jill, Jessa, Jinger, Joseph, Josiah, Joy Anna, Jedidiah, Jerimiah, Jason, James, Justin, Jackson, Johanna, Jennifer, Jordan & Josie.
Haha I need a life (I did not google that).


----------



## firsttimer1

Joannaxoxo said:


> I agree... hated Jon and Kate, she was such a B**** to her husband, and I don't like how she has become. I wont watch the show.
> 
> I shall name off the Duggers, here goes -
> Jim Bob & Michelle:
> Josh, Jana, John David, Jill, Jessa, Jinger, Joseph, Josiah, Joy Anna, Jedidiah, Jerimiah, Jason, James, Justin, Jackson, Johanna, Jennifer, Jordan & Josie.
> Haha I need a life (I did not google that).

hilarious ! :) That IS a lot j's!!


----------



## redsox

Joannaxoxo said:


> I agree... hated Jon and Kate, she was such a B**** to her husband, and I don't like how she has become. I wont watch the show.
> 
> I shall name off the Duggers, here goes -
> Jim Bob & Michelle:
> Josh, Jana, John David, Jill, Jessa, Jinger, Joseph, Josiah, Joy Anna, Jedidiah, Jerimiah, Jason, James, Justin, Jackson, Johanna, Jennifer, Jordan & Josie.
> Haha I need a life (I did not google that).

Joanna - you are out of control!!!!! :haha:

Love it. I could talk about Duggars all day, but I am sure others on the thread aren't as intrigued. 

Just got hit by a wave of exhaustion - guess my 4am snack and Duggar session is affecting me more than I thought. Other than that, oddly, tiredness has not been symptom I've been battling lately. So weird. 

Must get it together and prep to leave work in 2 hours. Have haircut scheduled and then working from home tomorrow before husband and I head off on week vacation to my hometown. 

Nervous about going home as we haven't told anyone yet, and I sort of want to, but sort of don't. Feel like I will be so much more confident after the 12 week scan.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> *LuvBichon *- Firstly.... 51 INCHES!!!! omg that cracked me up :rofl: That would be one BIG baby!! As for your cold, ive had an off and on again cold since my BFP. I sneeze every single day. Its rubbish. TOTALLY pregnancy related. *Anyone else getting hiccups quite often as well? *

:rofl: I wonder how come being pregnant makes you sneeze? Very weird.



firsttimer1 said:


> Last night i was thinking 'you know., im just going to kp trying with the doppler and if i dont find the HB... i dont find it.' When i woke up i still felt relaxed so i thought what the hell. After about 20 mins of looking i was about to give up.... when.... boomboomboomboom with a recording of 170!!!! Thats got to be :baby: right?? defo not mine as mine was 90... and my arteries were more of a whoooooshhhh.... im soooo excited to know :baby: is OK, even without symptoms!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> Not using it again now though until next week :)

That's brilliant news! If everything is ok at my next scan I'm gonna by one for sure - do yo have to put jelly on your tummy? How do yo know what to do? Does it come with decent instructions?



loolindley said:


> Bichon, you crack me up!!! 51 inches at 7 weeks? You would be pushing out an adult at 40 weeks!!!!! Also, I was telling my OH about your pigeons last night. I can't wait to hear what is hiding in your wardrobe next time :rofl:

Hee hee hee 

Girl's your responses made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

6lilpigs said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> loo ive had a bad tummy on and off. First it was cramps on left side, but then ut was general tummy ache (and almost like i was going to have diahorrea - but didnt).
> 
> is the pain all over? u sure its not all of your muscles strecthing?
> 
> Left for a girl!Click to expand...

No way!!! All my pains are on the left hand side - is Mr Storky bringing me a wee girlie?


----------



## firsttimer1

Bichon - maybe were both having girlies ;) mind u I dont care boy or girl :)

The Doppler comes with instructions on how to use. But that's the easy part! Hard part is the patience it needs to find the hb!! Doppler came with tube of gel and I bought another tube on amazon too :)

The top dopplers seem to be bebe, sonaline b and angelsounds. Not sure on differences! I only went for son b after watching YouTube xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So we just had a family member congratulate us on Facebook. Had planned to keep things quiet on Facebook for a few more weeks but I guess everyone knows now :growlmad: Oh well I guess I expected this to happen once all the family found out :dohh:


----------



## redsox

Joannaxoxo said:


> So we just had a family member congratulate us on Facebook. Had planned to keep things quiet on Facebook for a few more weeks but I guess everyone knows now :growlmad: Oh well I guess I expected this to happen once all the family found out :dohh:

UGH! So sorry Joanna!!! That tends to happen! Well I hope you can make the best of it and enjoy the well wishes!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes I decided to post my own announcement so most of my friends on Facebook don't have to hear it from some random relative of mine. I posted "I guess most of the family knows now, guess its time to tell the good news... we are expecting!" So far already got about 3 comments and a bunch of likes. lol might as well make the most of it now :)


----------



## redsox

Joannaxoxo said:


> Yes I decided to post my own announcement so most of my friends on Facebook don't have to hear it from some random relative of mine. I posted "I guess most of the family knows now, guess its time to tell the good news... we are expecting!" So far already got about 3 comments and a bunch of likes. lol might as well make the most of it now :)

Good attitude!!! :)

Enjoy the excitement.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Joannaxoxo said:


> So last night I think I may have overdone it with the exercise, not too sure. I worked all day (desk job) and made dinner... after dinner I usually nap but instead took the dog for a 15 minute walk. While I was cleaning the dishes I kept getting these mild cramps, it was like my boby was telling me to sit down and relax, which I did. Anyone else find that after a busy day your body starts to tell you to that you need to relax?

Oh my gosh yes! My legs, knees and feet start aching like mad and I just feel drained...You get to know don't you where your body is saying - ok, that's enough now thank you


----------



## xdaniellexpx

humm nice hot bath for me i think x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Oh my gosh yes! My legs, knees and feet start aching like mad and I just feel drained...You get to know don't you where your body is saying - ok, that's enough now thank you

Good to know I'm not the only one :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Firsttimer1 - I want a doppler!! How come the bubs move? How come they don't like it? They can't feel it can they?

My body has told me to sit down !! Just gone exhausted but had a yummy tea :) Had a total craving for bacon so cooked bacon, new potatoes, green beans, peas and 2 fried eggs...yummy!! Just sucks I can't have the eggs with soft yolks anymore....


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

xdaniellexpx said:


> humm nice hot bath for me i think x

NOT TOO HOT!!

Raising your core temperature is dangerous to the baby


----------



## loolindley

I just wanted to say have a lovely weekend girlies. We are off to Blackpool in the morning and I won't be logging on again until Sunday or Monday, so can I ask you all to only post once a day because there are only so many hours in the day to catch up when I get home ;) :rofl:

Byeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

See ya Loo, have a wonderful time but keep off those rides ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> humm nice hot bath for me i think x
> 
> NOT TOO HOT!!
> 
> Raising your core temperature is dangerous to the babyClick to expand...

oppsies it was quite hot i am pink:cry: i done it rite thew with izzy she used to love me beeing in the bath kicked and span round loads x


----------



## 2nd time

i was just catching up on this thread and saw your worries about the size of your beans i went for a scan at 7 and 5 and baby mesured 5mm they told me 6 weeks which freaked me out as i know when we conceived i have a 1 year old and a 4 moth old, we dont get to bd that often lol


----------



## kymied

There was a report on NPR that babies can taste in utero and their preferences will be influenced by what the mother eats when pregnant and breast feeding. But I think they said something about after 20 weeks....

Here's a link to it: https://www.npr.org/2011/08/08/139033757/babys-palate-and-food-memories-shaped-before-birth


----------



## firsttimer1

bichon - apparently dopplers make a sound in the uterus and they will move away with it? They like the sound of our own HB and whooosh sound tho :) TBh i dont entirely get it all anyway haha :) 

*OK TOTAL TMI ALERT*. sorry - this is gross. Posted it in first tri too as im grossed out.... :blush:

... when i just went for a wee i wiped and on the tissue was a 3 inch long piece of discharge (not pink or red or anything; just clear/yellowy)but with the concistancy of jellyish glue?? It was NOT normal at all.

anyone else had this??? :(


----------



## kymied

firsttimer1 said:


> *OK TOTAL TMI ALERT*. sorry - this is gross. Posted it in first tri too as im grossed out.... :blush:
> 
> ... when i just went for a wee i wiped and on the tissue was a 3 inch long piece of discharge (not pink or red or anything; just clear/yellowy)but with the concistancy of jellyish glue?? It was NOT normal at all.
> 
> anyone else had this??? :(

YES! For two days I've had a couple wipes like that, either clear/yellowy or lightly brown. I asked the nurse when I saw her and she said it's normal, that there will be a lot of fluctuations in mucus.


----------



## Nicnak282

Evening lovely ladies. 

Just signed on to have a quick glance - OMG you ladies cover some random topics...SO FUNNY!!!!! :thumbup:

Not much to report here...I'm feeling pretty cr*p really with this bloody MS!!!! :sad2: 

The peak was yesterday when half way through my lunch of soup I was sick....you can safely say that I won't be having that flavour again in a hurry...:hissy::sick:

Hope everyone else is doing better...off to get some sleep and hope i can take my vitamins and keep them down today...:sleep:

xx

PS Sorry just read this back and I sound I miserable sod!!! Will try better tomorrow guys!!!!! Promise x


----------



## 2nd time

tmi lol but i often have jelly snot discharge when pregnant and nothing to worry about with me although if its yellow or smlls you might have an infection which would be best to get checked


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies xxx its clear if anything and doesn't smell ... So after what you've all said it sounds gross but normal :)

Thanks so much xx night ladies, been an odd day today- be glad to see tomo! :)


----------



## newfielady

:sleep: Goodnight Firsttimer. It's only 8:00 o'clock here so I' still good for a couple hours.

Seriously, all the Duggars! That's insane. I only watch it every now and again but I get them all mixed up :shrug:

Yeah, the discharge comes and goes. Everyone says it normal.

Loo will have some _serious_ reading to catch up on on Monday :dohh:

I asked my mil to make me some bran muffins. They are my favorite and it's a good choice with my pregnancy related consitipation. (SP?):growlmad: Anyone else finding their bowels are working against them, between gas and "backed up"?


----------



## newfielady

Also, that's a pretty interesting article about the food affecting the amniotic fluid. Who knew?


----------



## kymied

newfielady - I've been eating two bowls of FiberOne cereal a day just to keep things moving somewhat normally. I tried a fiber supplement but it made me gag too much.


----------



## sandy28

Hi ladies I'm trying to catch up on all the reading it's moves to fast, 
Struth I"m so sorry big hugs to you:hugs::hugs:
I will keep reading and be right back


----------



## redsox

kymied said:


> newfielady - I've been eating two bowls of FiberOne cereal a day just to keep things moving somewhat normally. I tried a fiber supplement but it made me gag too much.

Agreed! I've been eating lots of fruit, but clearly need to step up the measures. Eek!


----------



## newfielady

I'm hoping the bran muffins will help. :) I hope the cravings for Mary Brown's Little Mary's stop soon. I'll be as big as a house soon. :dohh:


----------



## wouldluvabub

So I had my scan today and it went very well!!! Baby actually measured 9weeks and 1 day so 2 days ahead of what I thought! Even know I have not been eating much baby is still growing!!!

It was so cute to see the baby!! It was flipping it's little arms and legs around! It was so cute!!! It just amazed me that it actually moves around!!! He didn't give me any pictures and he also didn't do the heart beat count either :( But oh well!! Baby was there and was healthy! 

He also gave me some extra medication to try and help with the morning, or rather all day, sickness! 

all I can say is:
YAY!!!


----------



## em2656

That's fantastic news, you must be over the moon! 
It is a bit odd to think of them having little arms and legs moving around already isnt it lol

My Angel sounds doppler arrived this morning, scared me half to death the way the postie was banging on the door at 7:30am!!!
I've had a bit of a play but cant pick up anything other than the sound of my arteries. Not surprised really, but a little disappointed maybe.
It says it can pick up hb from 14 weeks, what's the earliest any of you have (or heard of) picked it up with an Angel sounds?
Only 4 weeks until my first scan - feels like a lifetime away :(

Emma x


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady - at the beg of pregnancy i actually had diahorrea (sorry if tmi); i then swing between constipation and being normal. Ive been normal down there for quite a while now - so fingers crossed it passes for you also :)

wudluvabub - thats the BEST news im going to hear all day, *FANTASTIC! * :headspin:

Does the fact that your going to be a mummy now feel more real? :crib: Are you more excited?? :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

That is brilliant news Wouldluvabub! I am delighted for you.

Wish my Sonographer had given me a better idea - so many of u seem to have been told say 6+4 or 9+1. She wouldn't tell me any more only roughly 6 weeks. Also, how come one of you ladies (really sorry I can't remember who - Baby Brain!) said they were told 6 weeks at 5mm and I was told 6 weeks at 2.7mm?? Really odd...I wonder if the Sonographer under measured the poles? If I post it up again will you girls take a look?

Anyone else noticed that their waist bans are less roomy already? I've put a skirt on this morning which was big but today I had to breath in to fasten it....xx


----------



## MsCrow

Wouldluv, that's amazing news, so pleased your scan went so well and baby was waving about. I had such a rush seeing that.

Bowel movements, I have one a day and I think that's because I won't give up the one cup of coffee I still have. That and a bowl of bran flakes. I eat bagloads of fruit and veg though so I'm ok for now...proper windy-pops last night tho' :blush:

My waist is ok....for now. I took a pre-bump photo yesterday, inspired by you lot and realising I should track this. I still seem normal though I feel like a chunky-monkey

I have my booking in appointment today, will they be asking me about what tests etc I need to say yes to?

If a friend was selling off old baby stuff and you liked the look of a new Oilily changing bag/mat (she's asking £10) would you say yes or would that jinx things / be too early?


----------



## firsttimer1

*EM2656 *- a few threads are on the first tri ssection about angelsounds which might be of use to you. As far as i know the general with AS seems to be you will hear it maybe at ten weeks earliest... some ladies didnt until 14 weeks. I think its better for late pregnancy use though i may be wrong? I dont think you will pick up anything at 8 weeks - BUT i may be totally wrong :) so have a look on first tri :)

*Luv_My_Bichon* - For general CRL measurements by the week ive found this website GREAT: 
https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week6

However hun, remember that its only a general thing. If your baby is even a day behind then the measurement you were given could be a lot different. So although this is a great guide, dont take it as gospel :)

as for my waistline - im off to Next in a bit to buy some jeans in a size 12! I need the extra waist room! :(

*MsCrow *- someone on first tri just had their first MW app and this is what happended:


height taken
weight taken / bmi calculated
family Medical history incl grandparents
OH's family medical history (maybe bring notes just in case?)
blood smaple given
urine sample given for UTIs, (apparently HIV etc as well??)
will talk generaly about pregnancy
given notes on what to eat drink take etc
spoken to and asked to consider what future tests you woud like eg nuchal
info on diff births - eg home birth..
you are then told if you are low, med or high risk

Probably some other stuff too but thats all i have :) i was told my app would be 1 - 1 1/2 hours long xxx

ENJOY IT! :) its a nice first step :)

PS. ladies - Ive got a cold and a RAGING sore throat ...again :( pregnancy related illnesses suck!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*msCrow* - if you want the mat - get it :) Nothing will go wrong because you bought a mat :) Oh, but do you want her to know your pregnant? as she may guess then..... LOL


----------



## MsCrow

Awww firsttimer, I had a raging sore throat last week, it did temper down by the afternoon though so maybe yours will? Honestly, the reality struck me that our bodies have to lower their immune systems so they don't reject the embryo they're growing. I suppose I felt marginally better after that revelation.

Doesn't make up for the rivers of snot and sneezing each morning though.

Thanks for the pointers on the booking appointment, they want to know a lot! Hopefully they'll use my wee from my last appointment which was to register there last month. Better read up on the tests leaflet they gave me then...I wish they didn't have to weigh me, it still freaks me out big time having to do that 'publicly'.

I might risk the bag, it's brand new...it'll just have to be for a 'friend' for now!


----------



## MsCrow

GREAT measurements website btw, I was looking for something similar last night


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

wouldluvabub - so glad the scan went well

firsttimer - I've got a nasty cold as well. It sucks because there's not really anything I can take for it so just got to ride it out I guess

MsCrow - I would say yes to the changing bag! It won't do any harm just getting one little thing 

I was supposed to have my booking appointment yesterday but I had a migraine so the mw is doing a home visit next Tues instead.

Is anyone finding their symptoms are getting less? I didn't really have many to begin with lol but I did have sore boobs and felt sick most of the time but it's stopped now :hugs: I know there's nothing to worry about but I can't help it!

xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer1 said:


> *MsCrow *- someone on first tri just had their first MW app and this is what happended:
> 
> 
> height taken
> weight taken / bmi calculated
> family Medical history incl grandparents
> OH's family medical history (maybe bring notes just in case?)
> blood smaple given
> urine sample given for UTIs, (apparently HIV etc as well??)
> will talk generaly about pregnancy
> given notes on what to eat drink take etc
> spoken to and asked to consider what future tests you woud like eg nuchal
> info on diff births - eg home birth..
> you are then told if you are low, med or high risk

Plus, my notes ask Are you blood related to babies father - GROSS!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Sambles said:


> Is anyone finding their symptoms are getting less? I didn't really have many to begin with lol but I did have sore boobs and felt sick most of the time but it's stopped now :hugs: I know there's nothing to worry about but I can't help it!
> 
> xx

Yes! I was sat here just thinking that right now. I feel absolutely not pregnant aside form some tiredness and this continual cold. If I hadn't had the scan last week I'd truly believe I wasn't pregnant! Roll on the 12 weeks scan I say.


----------



## Sambles

I'm glad it's not just me then!! I'm very tired as well but apart from that I feel 'normal' :shrug:


----------



## Widger

Morning girls.

The pink stuff seems to have eased off a little but still there. I just went down to get some bits at shops and almost passed out. I came over all dizzy and faint. Surely this must be a sign that all is well? I've heard a lot of people faint during pregnancy? Has anyone else had dizzy spells? Anyway, I'm home now, had some water and something to eat. Feeling a little better. I'm just so so tired as well. Also still have this snotty nose too. 

I tried the doppler this morning and a couple of times 165 came up, then 158 with a flashing heart. I didn't actually hear anything though so think it is just the doppler playing games and flashing out random numbers. 

Luv - my sonographer had my measurements at 5.7mm I think? She wouldn't give me exact dates either. I think I had mine at 6+4 but she said it was earlier than that. As I said before, you didn't get an internal scan so it is not accurate enough. My hospital will only do internal scans up to about 9 weeks. When do you have another scan?


----------



## Sambles

Widger - I've heard it's common to feel faint/dizzy during pregnancy so I hope it's a good sign for you :hugs: When I used my doppler earlier in the week the same happened with me, 152 with a flashing heart. I didn't hear anything though so just reckon the doppler was teasing me :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

sambles - ive never had symptoms apart from tiredness really and that seems to be in check now?? So i guess this is when symptoms generally start decreasing? I keep thinking that i cant be lucky enough to totally escape MS...hope im not one of those poor ladies who get it at 10-12 weeks! :wacko:

6lilpigs - That ISSSSS gross LOL - still, i suppose they have to ask these things LOL. Imagine if someone said ''yes he is my brother.why??'' - i might do for a joke. (i wouldnt really) :rofl:

Widger - ive had dizzy spells throughout and seems to be normal :) count it as a healthy symptom :) altho of course if you DO actually pass out then get some advice. Glasd the evil pink stuff is minimal - it all sounds normal to me hun :) Try your doppler again next week.... i cant WAIT to try mine again :)

ive noticed the blue veins on my BBs are a bit more prominent now - seem to be on my chest above the BBs as well. GROSS. Pregnancy is DEFO not as glamourous as i thought! Blue veins on BBs, a rotten cold, a raging throat.... mmmm.... sexy :bunny:


----------



## Widger

Feeling better now. Just resting. I still feel queasy. Can't really call it MS but it is defo not normal either.

Sambles - Naughty dopplers giving us hope :haha: I'm so early though so shouldn't be surprised. I've found with me that I can't really pick anything up with the gel but can with baby oil.

Firsttimer - Have you succumbed to the doppler charms today? :haha:

Not noticed any difference with boobs... yet! Last time they were aching like mad but nothing at all. Not sure whether it is because I breastfed and they became so swollen that they are used to it?

Wouldluvabub - Forgot to send congrats on a great scan :yipee:


----------



## newfielady

Wouldluvabub, congrats on a *great* scan. That's fantastic news! They told me I was approximately 6 weeks 1 day and the heartbeat was 114. They never gave me any measurements..:shrug:

I bought a couple things from a lady and she was looking at me like she was waiting for me to spill the beans but I just said Thanks, and left. :D

I don't really "feel" pregnant either girls. My boobs are sore, (and swollen) and nausea is my friend :sick: but I really just feel _off_ more so than anything. I think I need a bump to connect more. :growlmad:


----------



## Sambles

Widger said:


> Feeling better now. Just resting. I still feel queasy. Can't really call it MS but it is defo not normal either.
> 
> Sambles - Naughty dopplers giving us hope :haha: I'm so early though so shouldn't be surprised. I've found with me that I can't really pick anything up with the gel but can with baby oil.

I haven't tried baby oil before but might give it a go on Monday when I next try the doppler :thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok so I just about lost my breakfast this morning! I've been feeling nauseous quite a lot lately but never thrown up yet. So I came down the stairs after taking my shower to find the puppy eating (sorry this is sooo gross) cat poop!!! I have been leaving the kitty litter to my husband to clean out but he was at work and I couldnt leave the cat poop on the floor. So I tried not to think about it, grabbed a bag to clean it up... and the next thing I know, I am heaving over the toilet! :sick: Yuck, I've calmed down now but yikes I hate feeling like this.


----------



## pristock230

wouldluvabub - Congrats on your scan, that is fab news!!!

widger - I got dizzy with my daughter all the time - I actually fainted at work and when I would go out to shop I would get bad spells, it was crazy cause everyone in the store would come ask if I was ok. I knew when they were coming on though and knew enough to sit until I was ok.


----------



## redsox

Wouldluvabub - Congrats congrats congrats on your great scan!!! Woohoooo!


----------



## sandy28

Wouldluvabub- congrat congrats in your scan 
Widge- I get dizzy somedays

Firsttimmer1- I hope you feel better on the cold, I have been having a running noise since 5weeks not sure if this is a pregnancy thing but doctor told me not to take anything.

I have a question is it okay to drink hot chocolate it's been helping with the sickness.


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh ladies :( I've been asleep for two hours as my cold is now full on and my throat is on fire ... I feel soooooo bad :( sorry to moan I just can't believe I can't take anything :( this is rubbish :(

Sorry to be negative - and sorry those with MS as that must be much worse than a cold xxx


----------



## newfielady

I can't see why you couldn't drink hot chocolate. I do. :shrug:
The flu is awful when your pregnant because you have to ride it out with no meds.
I just ate for the first time today. (It's 2:20 here :nope:) Nausea went away long enough for me to cook something to eat and now that I've ate it I feel :sick: again. And I have to work in an hour. :growlmad: Hopefully it goes away again.


----------



## sandy28

Firsttimmers- Hun I hope you feel better, try to rest it off

Newfielady- thanks for the reply, I thought I had read somewhere that hot chocolate was not good. But I'm glad that it is okay to drink because I have been very scared drinking it. I no as it sounds funny but it been helping with the sickness somehow.


----------



## Sambles

I drink hot chocolate too, I've not heard you shouldn't drink it. I love the galaxy hot choc at the mo, it's soooo creamy :thumbup:


----------



## Sambles

firsttimer - sorry you feel so rotten. I felt like that yesterday and I found drinking honey, lemon and hot water really helped with the sore throat :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

That's good. I love a mug a creamy milk chocolate by Nestle. It does sooth the stomach. :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> *Luv_My_Bichon* - For general CRL measurements by the week ive found this website GREAT:
> https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week6
> 
> However hun, remember that its only a general thing. If your baby is even a day behind then the measurement you were given could be a lot different. So although this is a great guide, dont take it as gospel :)

So that would make 2.7mm 6 weeks and 2 days??


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Sambles said:


> I'm glad it's not just me then!! I'm very tired as well but apart from that I feel 'normal' :shrug:

Me too! Exactly the same :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Widger said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> The pink stuff seems to have eased off a little but still there. I just went down to get some bits at shops and almost passed out. I came over all dizzy and faint. Surely this must be a sign that all is well? I've heard a lot of people faint during pregnancy? Has anyone else had dizzy spells? Anyway, I'm home now, had some water and something to eat. Feeling a little better. I'm just so so tired as well. Also still have this snotty nose too.
> 
> I tried the doppler this morning and a couple of times 165 came up, then 158 with a flashing heart. I didn't actually hear anything though so think it is just the doppler playing games and flashing out random numbers.
> 
> Luv - my sonographer had my measurements at 5.7mm I think? She wouldn't give me exact dates either. I think I had mine at 6+4 but she said it was earlier than that. As I said before, you didn't get an internal scan so it is not accurate enough. My hospital will only do internal scans up to about 9 weeks. When do you have another scan?

It's 9.30am a week on Monday - can't wait. So you measured 5.7 and she said you were earlier than 6+4? I don't get how they work it out at all


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Does anyone know what they test for with the first blood test? I had blood taken a week and a half ago and never heard anything from my doctor... called today and they said everything was normal (they only call if there is a problem). I also never got any confirmation that I was pregnant from the doctor... no urine test or scan. I took two pregnancy tests that were very positive about 2 days before my period was due and no sign of a period... but other than pregnancy symptoms I just feel like doubting things at times. I wont even get a scan until 13 -15 weeks... so I guess I just have to hope things are progressing like they should be. Does the blood test confirm a pregnancy, because I asked when I called about the results and the lady had no clue what I was talking about... like they didnt test for it??


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Firsttimer1 I hope you feel better soon hun, drink lots of fluids and rest as much as you can.

I'm so tired tonight that normally I come in from work and go straight in the shower but tonight I am so tired that I have flopped on the sofa!

Widger I've a couple of times where I've gone a bit dizzy but not fainted and hope I don't.

No MS for me thank goodness - am pleased to say that still seems at bay.

Bonkers day at work today - did you girls have a good day?


----------



## Meerkat13

Hi ladies,

It's taken me a while to catch up on all the posts, soooooooo funny! Really cheered me up. 

My main symptom at the moment is 24/7 nausea... Never sick, just dry retching. I've no appetite and can hardly eat.....starting to get me down....work is getting difficult to (at least it will be worth itbin the end) 

I can't remember which lady mentioned cats and cat litter, but keep away from it!!! My midwife told me not to garden to avoid cat poo, and never change cat litter....so get your OH to change it 

Right I'm off for a lay down as I feel so sick... I'll check on you all later


----------



## sandy28

Joannaxoxo- I'm not sure everything they check but I do no they check your iron and vitamin d , they called me to let me know my iron wAs low so need to take extra iron and my vitamin d I'd low also.

Luv-my-bichon- I feel like you today and it's only 10:46am and am at work.


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv my bichon - yep that wud put u at 6 weeks and whatever days Hun :)

jOanna - with blood test they test for: your blood group, whether your rhesus neg, aids, HIV, siphillis and to ake sure u dont have general blood infections. So its good to get all clear! If u don't know ur blood group ask them what it is for future reference. Xx

I feel like crud. :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes they did tell me my blood group... O, so I guess thats the common one... never knew my blood type until today. 

Thanks for all the advise girls.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Meerkat hope the sickness eases up - have you tried Seabands? They worked a treat for me last time I was pg and couldn't keep anything down. Very very odd I'm not suffering this time...

Sandy can't you climb under your desk and have a nap? lol

Firsttimer1 thanks for that :)

Right I'm gonna drag my ass in the shower cos this skirt is hurting my tummy xx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

I'm sorry so many of you are feeling so ill. I'm super tired and have had huge nausea from about week 5 but haven't had it nearly as badly over the last couple of days. Still no appetite and most food make me want to :sick: but I'm hoping I might manage a whole meal some time soon! :haha:

A quick question, I'm B+ and my DH is O- does anyone know what this'll mean as far as my antenatal care? I haven't had my booking appointment yet - in fact, I haven't even had the appointment letter through so I can't ask a midwife!

Xx


----------



## sandy28

Luv_my_bichon- that made me smile, that would be very funny if I would close my office door and take a nap, but the only problem is that I haven't told my work because I'm to scare say something I think I will try to wait 1more month.


----------



## 2nd time

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Meerkat hope the sickness eases up - have you tried Seabands? They worked a treat for me last time I was pg and couldn't keep anything down. Very very odd I'm not suffering this time...
> 
> Sandy can't you climb under your desk and have a nap? lol
> 
> Firsttimer1 thanks for that :)
> 
> Right I'm gonna drag my ass in the shower cos this skirt is hurting my tummy xx

hi babe it was me that was told baby mesured 5mm i thought i was 7 and 4 and she told me 6 weeks which really annoyed me as i know i am further along so guess going by what you have ben told i was messuring further along


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Judging by the link Firsttimer1 put up - it said that 5mm was 6+5? So nearly 7 weeks. I guess it depends when we ovulated too. Did you temp? I didn't so I don't know when I ovulated - although I think it's around day 18 by some lower pain I get mid month.

So that's put me back 4 days ish...:shrug:

Roll on the 12 week dating scan - I think they seem to vary so much so early on and I'm sure the cursors she's measured my baby with were inside not on the edge of my baby.

I need to try and stop tormenting myself - I'm such a worrier but I know I'll be so much happier a week on Monday once I'm scanned and past the time of my mmc.

In PJ's now :) watching Penn & Teller Fool Us with a Cobra 0% :beer: The guy with the staple gun seems to have lost the plot! That blokes a nutter !! :wacko::argh:


----------



## 2nd time

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Judging by the link Firsttimer1 put up - it said that 5mm was 6+5? So nearly 7 weeks. I guess it depends when we ovulated too. Did you temp? I didn't so I don't know when I ovulated - although I think it's around day 18 by some lower pain I get mid month.
> 
> So that's put me back 4 days ish...:shrug:
> 
> Roll on the 12 week dating scan - I think they seem to vary so much so early on and I'm sure the cursors she's measured my baby with were inside not on the edge of my baby.
> 
> I need to try and stop tormenting myself - I'm such a worrier but I know I'll be so much happier a week on Monday once I'm scanned and past the time of my mmc.
> 
> In PJ's now :) watching Penn & Teller Fool Us with a Cobra 0% :beer: The guy with the staple gun seems to have lost the plot! That blokes a nutter !! :wacko::argh:

i didnt temp but used ov tests beforeand always ov day 14 so as we only bd on day 14 that has to be ov time lol my point was that we only bd once in june lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer I wouldn't be hung up on measurements. If the baby was even lying the wrong way at an angle then the crl wud be off :) try not to worry and I hope ur scan comes quickly xx

Does anyone know if we can have throat Strepsils? I feel like I've got knifes in there :(


----------



## 2nd time

as far as i know you cant hav strepsils check the packet though i was told that basicaly the oly thing you can tae is paracetamol


----------



## firsttimer1

oh maaaaan Thing is paracetemol has never made an ounce of difference to me :( my throat will still be raging. anyway- sorry to keep going on LOL

is anyone else getting tummy ache / mild cramps in the EVENING? i keep getting it - freaks me out a little :wacko:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

is it after you eat?


----------



## firsttimer1

yer...lol... you think its either Indigestion or trapped gas (sorry tmi) LOL


----------



## 2nd time

i have that too somtimes it onstipation and gas lol a gental walk will mov the gass


----------



## kymied

Ok, I work in a lab so blood questions are my thing.

When they drew blood they tested for:
blood glucose
CBC
Hepatitis B
RPR Treponemal antibody
Rubella
Blood type
HIV-1/HIV-1

They also took a sterile urine sample for urine culture

These are all standard at least in my state, if not all the USA.

Blood type only matters if you are negative for Rh factor and your Sig-O is positive. Even then it's really only a problem for the third pregnancy (or blood transfusion). Pregnancies are counted even if they end prematurely. Basically if you are Rh negative and the baby is Rh positive your body with for antibodies to attack the baby's blood. Sometimes it will kill the baby. They have ways to prevent developing the antibodies now, that's why they test you early. 

The cat feces thing is due to toxoplasmosis. Toxo is a parasite that some cats can carry without symptoms. If your cat is indoor only it is unlikely that they have been infected. If you've lived with cats your whole life (or a large portion) it is likely that you are immune to toxo. If you have a new cat and have to change the litter box, try not to breathe any dust, a mask is a good idea and wear gloves and wash your hands well afterwards. If the box is emptied daily it the eggs will not be able to infect you.


----------



## firsttimer1

Wow - thanks!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Hey ladies

Interesting catch up. I heard fainting is a pregnancy symptom....not exactly convenient though! Sorry your cold didn't shift firsttimer, time for bed eh?

Kymied, thaks for the blood info. I had some taken today at the booking in appointment. I had to decide about further bloods and NT screening too, I am still in a quandary about it but decision made.

*Sigh*

On the upside a mega bargain dress found in TK Maxx is not only incredible but pregnancy friendly too.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Judging by the link Firsttimer1 put up - it said that 5mm was 6+5? So nearly 7 weeks. I guess it depends when we ovulated too. Did you temp? I didn't so I don't know when I ovulated - although I think it's around day 18 by some lower pain I get mid month.
> 
> So that's put me back 4 days ish...:shrug:
> 
> Roll on the 12 week dating scan - I think they seem to vary so much so early on and I'm sure the cursors she's measured my baby with were inside not on the edge of my baby.
> 
> I need to try and stop tormenting myself - I'm such a worrier but I know I'll be so much happier a week on Monday once I'm scanned and past the time of my mmc.
> 
> In PJ's now :) watching Penn & Teller Fool Us with a Cobra 0% :beer: The guy with the staple gun seems to have lost the plot! That blokes a nutter !! :wacko::argh:

I wouldn't worry to much about the measurements because when he scanned me he tried abdominal scan first and just couldn't get a good look at the baby even know I was 9+1 so he ended up doing scan from below and even then he had so much trouble getting baby in a good enough position to measure. First measurement he got was 8+4 so that's a fair bit off 9+1. AND the first time I went and had a scan I would have been 6+1 and he didn't even try measure then because the baby was so little. So please don't stress about it!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks so much ladies for your congrats on my scan! It was fantastic and I just thought about it ALL day and it made me smile! I loved seeing baby move.. Its just amazing!

Today I am actually feeling a bit better. Not sure if it's the medication Ive got! Now I have 2 different things to take to try and help but whatever it is I am glad to feel a bit better!!!!


----------



## 1stimemomma

So...can anyone tell me the significance of a weight limit. I work 12 hr days in a warehouse lifting up to 70lb boxes constantly from ground to over my head. I informed my doctor of my work environment and standard duties but she told me to continue doing what my body was used to and never gave me a restriction. However, the ladies at work can't stop asking me why the heck I'm still lifting these boxes. I'll be 10 weeks monday. And what about lifting boxes or anything over my head can cause the cord to wrap around my LO? Just trying to get different opinions from different sources.:wacko:


----------



## wouldluvabub

He he I have been getting the vibrating feeling again! :) I hope it is the baby! Makes me smile anyways!


----------



## wouldluvabub

1stimemomma said:


> So...can anyone tell me the significance of a weight limit. I work 12 hr days in a warehouse lifting up to 70lb boxes constantly from ground to over my head. I informed my doctor of my work environment and standard duties but she told me to continue doing what my body was used to and never gave me a restriction. However, the ladies at work can't stop asking me why the heck I'm still lifting these boxes. I'll be 10 weeks monday. And what about lifting boxes or anything over my head can cause the cord to wrap around my LO? Just trying to get different opinions from different sources.:wacko:

No idea sorry.. Maybe google it??


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> yer...lol... you think its either Indigestion or trapped gas (sorry tmi) LOL

I think it's possible if it comes after you've eaten like that - 

Well today I feel cac - I've had the most awful diarrhea and I feel drained. Think it's because the bolognaise thing I had last night was stuffed full of garlic and that is one of my IBS triggers. Gotta go to work in a few mins and I just wanna spend the day on the sofa curled up.


----------



## firsttimer1

1stimemomma said:


> So...can anyone tell me the significance of a weight limit. I work 12 hr days in a warehouse lifting up to 70lb boxes constantly from ground to over my head. I informed my doctor of my work environment and standard duties but she told me to continue doing what my body was used to and never gave me a restriction. However, the ladies at work can't stop asking me why the heck I'm still lifting these boxes. I'll be 10 weeks monday. And what about lifting boxes or anything over my head can cause the cord to wrap around my LO? Just trying to get different opinions from different sources.:wacko:

Hi Hun, Im not fully sure how to answer; but what i can say is that part of my job is to deliver MH training to our staff and im NOT allowed to even deliever the practical training whilst pregnant. This may however be the company covering their backs - but im not sure. I do know there are strict weight limits and lifting things from waist to above head is dangerous at the best of times, let alone when pregnant (due to twisting, stretching and perhaps taking above the recommended weight as the further something moves from your core - your waist area - the heavier it gets). 

I would probably have a look at the Manual Handling Reg Operations 1992 (boring i know) which is online; as it says what risk assessment should take place when pregnant - hope that helps.

I guess my gut instinct lays with the women who are saying you shouldnt be doing it.... but YOUknow your limits :)

So good morning everyboday! How is everyone?

My cold is still here but throat is now really painful rather than raging LOL :shrug: When i woke up i got a bit tearful telling my OH that i was worried that my illness was effecting baby... and he said those immortal words.... lets use the doppler!!! NOOOOOOOOOO! So naturally i said no. HA, YER RIGHT!!! OH has not used doppler before so i couldnt say no LOL. So out it came and after about 5 mins i found a 166 bpm - OH wasd delighted. We have now made a pact only to use it every saturday together - soemthing that i think will be great as its something he can be involved in :)

Im 9 weeks tomorrow...very excited. Think thats an olive? Ive got olives for lunch haha. Having just heard the HB again, i really think this baby might be my sticky one - im feeling realllllly good about it :cloud9:


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> 1stimemomma said:
> 
> 
> So...can anyone tell me the significance of a weight limit. I work 12 hr days in a warehouse lifting up to 70lb boxes constantly from ground to over my head. I informed my doctor of my work environment and standard duties but she told me to continue doing what my body was used to and never gave me a restriction. However, the ladies at work can't stop asking me why the heck I'm still lifting these boxes. I'll be 10 weeks monday. And what about lifting boxes or anything over my head can cause the cord to wrap around my LO? Just trying to get different opinions from different sources.:wacko:
> 
> Hi Hun, Im not fully sure how to answer; but what i can say is that part of my job is to deliver MH training to our staff and im NOT allowed to even deliever the practical training whilst pregnant. This may however be the company covering their backs - but im not sure. I do know there are strict weight limits and lifting things from waist to above head is dangerous at the best of times, let alone when pregnant (due to twisting, stretching and perhaps taking above the recommended weight as the further something moves from your core - your waist area - the heavier it gets).
> 
> I would probably have a look at the Manual Handling Reg Operations 1992 (boring i know) which is online; as it says what risk assessment should take place when pregnant - hope that helps.
> 
> I guess my gut instinct lays with the women who are saying you shouldnt be doing it.... but YOUknow your limits :)
> 
> So good morning everyboday! How is everyone?
> 
> My cold is still here but throat is now really painful rather than raging LOL :shrug: When i woke up i got a bit tearful telling my OH that i was worried that my illness was effecting baby... and he said those immortal words.... lets use the doppler!!! NOOOOOOOOOO! So naturally i said no. HA, YER RIGHT!!! OH has not used doppler before so i couldnt say no LOL. So out it came and after about 5 mins i found a 166 bpm - OH wasd delighted. We have now made a pact only to use it every saturday together - soemthing that i think will be great as its something he can be involved in :)
> 
> Im 9 weeks tomorrow...very excited. Think thats an olive? Ive got olives for lunch haha. Having just heard the HB again, i really think this baby might be my sticky one - im feeling realllllly good about it :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh yay! I am glad you are feeling positive!!! Thats fantastic!!!


----------



## em2656

Ahh that's fantastic firsttimer1 and such a lovely idea to use the doppler together each week. Must be even more difficult for our OH's to connect or feel the reality of it all at this early stage, so I think that's lovely.

Em xxx


----------



## em2656

Ooo look, I'm a raspberry! yay! hehehe


----------



## firsttimer1

congrats on being a raspberry - each fruit milestone is important to celebrate i think!!! :)


----------



## newfielady

Wow, lifting 70lbs from the ground to above your head is _crazy_ anyways. (lol) My doctor told me not to lift a 24 case of can drinks. :wacko:
COngrats on the raspberry. :D I'll be one tomorrow. Hopefully I don't be as sick at the _8_ week mark as I was on the _7_ week one. :sick:


----------



## kymied

I was feeling a strange vibration last night around midnight, it might have just been constipation or the fact that I was over tired but I told myself that it was the baby transforming from a blueberry to a raspberry! Yay!


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymeid - love it :)

Weirdest thing, i was just clicking through the SKY channels from my ill bed (lol) and i saw a programme 'living with 17 kids' (or somehting similar); and it weas that DUGGARS thing you ladies were on about! I couldnt watch it tho as were not subscribed to that channel LOL. small world. 

Its funny the things you watch when ur ill and desperate - im now watching 'Toddlers and Tiaras'.... OMG... its awful.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OK so funny story to tell... Pregnancy Brain has hit me again:

So making my breakfast this morning, I got out a bowl and a cup... went to pour my juice and poured it in the bowl... and then still wasn't paying attending and it started to pour all over the counter! haha wow I am a klutz these days!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh no haha - damn that baby brain!

Im cold and cough have taken me to new dimensions; ive literally been bed bound all day. Its sucks not being able to take much when pregnant. And the things we ARE allowed to take im still too scared too :(


----------



## MsCrow

Poor firsttimer, stay tucked up, it will do no harm and I take heart that the second trimester we are supposed to feel boundless energy....though I don't think that will be any cure for baby brain Joanna

Totally exhausted today, just no strength. Going up the allotment to plant some peppers and tomatoes was too much. I have so far watched Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix and do not anticipate moving away from Exit through the Gift Shop either.

Bloated, weak, windy and tired. Blah.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks MsCrow.

I just watched Harry Potter too - and the hormonal tears flowed LOL! Mind you i cry when im NOT pregnant haha.

Night night ladies - im hoping another early night will do me good and i will wake up tomo okay xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good night ladies... its still early evening here, wish it was bedtime right now. I'm wiped today, could really use a nap but I have found that I wake up from a nap feeling really nauseous so I'm trying to stay away until bedtime.


----------



## Sassychic

I have to leave for work in about 30minutes. I'd love to lounge on the couch for the rest of the evening though instead.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Good morning Ladies...

I woke up this morning thinking that I had to get up for work and then remembered it's Sunday!! Don't you just love it when that happens!:thumbup:

Well I've just caught up with you ladies as I wasn't on last night.

Yesterday at work I was so up to my eyes in it and felt so fed up that I text DH and said "I want to do something when I finish work".

So, we went to John Lewis to look at baby stuff (we didn't buy - just looked).

It was lovely! We had a coffee together and where we sat there was a lady with a brand new baby who was diddy and absolutely gorgeous! She breastfed him and although you don't look do you - I just found it so magical that it made me really feel connected to the little life growing inside me.

I'm not joking, this little mite couldn't have been more than 4 weeks old at most. March cannot come fast enough for me! I'm so excited about DH and I being parents.

So we looked at cots and prams and sleep bags and bouncers and teeny tiny clothes and I have to say that even in John Lewis they were so much less costly than I'd been expecting! There was this gorgeous cot which doubled as a bed when the baby was a toddler/child and it was only £180.00. I was expecting a few hundred.

Then on the way home we stopped off at a really nice pub and had tea out.

Once back home we snuggled up on the sofa to watch "Valentine's Day" until i really couldn't keep my eyes open anymore.

So a very nice afternoon was had :thumbup:

How's you girls feeling? No MS for me still YEY!


----------



## Sambles

Good morning Luv My Bichon. It sounds like you had a lovely afternoon yesterday. I love looking around at baby stuff although we won't need to buy much because we have it all from DS.

I had a fall yesterday which shook me up. I was getting the washing in from the garden and tripped up the step :dohh: I managed to twist myself so I didn't land on my tummy but in doing so I really hurt my side :cry: I'm sure little peanut will be ok but I can't help but worry.

I'm off to see Shrek the musical in London today so really looking forward to that

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

GOOD MORNING LADIES! :)

*Luv_My_Bich *- what a perfect sounding day! I love John Lewis myself and will 100% have to have a look there now at all the baby bits. Breatfeeding really is magical isnt it? Im not sure i will be able to do it pubicly though as i have a reallllll problem with people looking at me :( so much so that on our wedding day i was sick in the morning, hyperventilated - and NEARLY called all our guests to say to go to the reception venue so OH and i could marry in the church alone. LOL. I got thru it though :) so yer - instead of Bfeeding in public for me - i will prob express into bottles.

Funny enough OH and i were talking last night about a nursery. We have a lovely house but its not big - its got two big bedrooms instead of the usual 2 ok rooms and one small room in our area. It would be really impractical for us to change a whole bedroom into a nursery because my parents stay often. 

Do you think there is any way to turn PART of a room into a nursery - rather than a whole room?

I know its early days at the moment but instead of not thinking about these things out of fear; weve decided to embrace it all and start enjoying this pregnancy :)

I would simply love a nursery but we dont want to move houses whilst im pregnant. Also we love our house. We have a huge garden which wud be great for a child and a really beautiful conservatory and downstairs space.... JUST WANT A NURSERY SO BAD! :crib:

*Sambles* - OMG try not to worry about slipping...ive fallen down the stairs (!!!) and smacked my head as fallen when running after godson - and Baby is just fine :) Yep. Im a bit of a klutz. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

PS / Luv_My_Bichon still no MS for me either - just my stinking cold and sore throat xxx

PPS/ im an OLIVEEEEEEEE! :) Huge milestone for me - :dance:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Gutted - went to the loo and when I wiped I know have reddy brown discharge :(

Trying hard not to worry because it's around now my period would have been due but it's scary all the same.

How come you have a lovely day, get all relaxed and then BAM!! Here, be worried again! Grrr xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies a little update 

well friday here goes i had my booking appotment in the wonmans at 10.45 oh got called in to work he had to drive all the way to oldham to pick some beds up for work:growlmad: i told him he wuddnt be back in time wich he wasent and my bank card and car seat were in the car so i had no money or car seat to get a taxi :dohh: so in the end i had to break open my silver jar get some pennys and travel up there with a 13 month old reson i wanted him there as evey time i have had blood taken i faint:shrug: so at 1.30:growlmad: i finally get seen by the mw after she took bloods what do i do go and blooody faint mws had to look after izzy.:cry::cry: but on a good note mw had a feel of my tummy and said i feel a litter bigger so am eather further along that what i think orrr big possiblty theres 2:happydance::happydance: there is 3 sets of twins a 1 set of triplets in my family. :happydance:

and the last 2 days all ive done is cry so my mum picked izzy up last night ad is having her alll day today so am sittin on the couch waiting for easties and i am not going to move!!!


RANT OVER HEHE how r u all lovly ladies x:kiss:


----------



## MsCrow

Aww Luv, you have my sympathies, I had a little brown discharge the evening after I told my parents. These things seem to coincide just as you take a breath. Sounds like you had a lovely day though. MrC and I are off to Ikea next weekend for bits and bats....but probably to look at baby stuff too.

firsttimer, the room thing is a touchie, we like you have a double sized second room and know for the first few months when we have the family cradle in our room, my parents will be ok to use the 'nursary', after that I'm not sure!

9 weeks today! Wow!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

have u ladies had a little look at prams yet i have do get a twin:dohh:


----------



## MsCrow

Danielle I'm so sorry you had such a stressful booking in! Otoh, when is your scan? Dying to know if it's twins lol.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am waiting for my appotment to come through shud be in about 2 weeks she said imaging 3 under 2 i will be grey befor i reach 25 hehe


----------



## pooch

i went to our county fair yesterday and they had a special building for pregnant or newly delivered cows and pigs. i went over to one cow that was due yesterday but hadn't given birth yet and just petted her on the head...i was watching her tummy to see if i could see anything moving in there but i didn't. there was a calf there that wasn't even a day old and a few more that were a little older-i stuck my finger in the cage and they sucked on it! it was so cute.
on another note my MS is back and of course it hit the day of the fair and i didn't want any fair food. maybe it was for the better but i hate feeling like crap again! i thought i was in the clear...


----------



## xdaniellexpx

happy 10 weeks pooch xx


----------



## pooch

xdaniellexpx said:


> happy 10 weeks pooch xx

thanks! i'm a prune! haha.
oh one more thing-i went to the dr on friday because i had a pain in my neck, where my gland is, and i have an ear infection! the first one in my life, very strange. i'm on amox and it's working but i wonder if that's why my MS is back?


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. That sounds lovely Luv. I'm jealous. My hubby has had his foot in a half cast and we can't do anything for the past 4 days. He took it off last night because it was itching him :dohh: So maybe we can go for a drive today. Sitting still is killing him. :)

8 Weeks today for me! Raspberry yeah! We're all starting to get up there now. :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

it wont be long untill were all in 2nd tri talking about boy or girls few more weeks ladies x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> GOOD MORNING LADIES! :)
> 
> *Luv_My_Bich *- what a perfect sounding day! I love John Lewis myself and will 100% have to have a look there now at all the baby bits. Breatfeeding really is magical isnt it? Im not sure i will be able to do it pubicly though as i have a reallllll problem with people looking at me :( so much so that on our wedding day i was sick in the morning, hyperventilated - and NEARLY called all our guests to say to go to the reception venue so OH and i could marry in the church alone. LOL. I got thru it though :) so yer - instead of Bfeeding in public for me - i will prob express into bottles.
> 
> Funny enough OH and i were talking last night about a nursery. We have a lovely house but its not big - its got two big bedrooms instead of the usual 2 ok rooms and one small room in our area. It would be really impractical for us to change a whole bedroom into a nursery because my parents stay often.
> 
> Do you think there is any way to turn PART of a room into a nursery - rather than a whole room?
> 
> I know its early days at the moment but instead of not thinking about these things out of fear; weve decided to embrace it all and start enjoying this pregnancy :)
> 
> I would simply love a nursery but we dont want to move houses whilst im pregnant. Also we love our house. We have a huge garden which wud be great for a child and a really beautiful conservatory and downstairs space.... JUST WANT A NURSERY SO BAD! :crib:
> 
> *Sambles* - OMG try not to worry about slipping...ive fallen down the stairs (!!!) and smacked my head as fallen when running after godson - and Baby is just fine :) Yep. Im a bit of a klutz. :wacko:

Our home is the same as yours. We only have 2 bedrooms but both are fairly large. We have been using the second bedroom as a computer room and guest bedroom. Not too sure how we are going to change things into a nursery... we'll probably put all of babies things in the bedroom but have the crib in our room until the baby is a little older... that way we can keep the computer in the nursery for a little longer. Have no idea where the computer will go after (DH is a computer gamer, so he has a very large desk and it won't fit in most places of the house... might need to get a smaller desk).


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am glad that so far today ms has not hit me but last night I felt soooo sick. Spent all evening in bed watching tv and trying to do anything to keep food down. Usually as soon as I eat I feel better but last night it was making things worse.... still haven't actually been sick, but almost did last night. 

Going out shopping with my Mom today, hopefully ms will still away today.


----------



## MsCrow

Joanna, we're in the same situation as you. Our spare bedroom is MrC's space, where he online games and chills out. We also have masses of books, cds and records in there. We've decided we can fit those down in the living room which i don't mind....it's for a baby! I know MrC will have a harder transition letting the pc go as though he games less these days and everything will change in 7 months, it's about him adjusting his space and boundaries...he's a private kind of man and I respect that.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Luv_My_Bichon* - i know your worry anyway hun but they really do say to expect a little bit of red/brown discharge around due date - so im sure its eprfectly normal :hugs: Just keep an eye on it xxx

*Danielle *- sorry about your horrible day hun BUTTTT twins! Just imagine, that would be GREAT! xxx

*Pooch *- congrats on being 10 weeks. I cant wait to be 10 weeks as i remember thinking when i was 3 weeks 4 days (the day i got my bfp) thats 10 weeks was aggggges away lol xxx as for the MS - is this the first tier youve had it or did you have it before as well? Ive been MS free and am now worried im going to get it late... just when work gets super heavy on traveling :(

*MsCrow* - yer its hard when have just the 2 bedrooms isnt it? My eagerness wants to paint and decorate the whole room for a baby - but being practical that would just be silly :( but i really feel like i will be missing out if i dont create a nursery :( maybe we could make GREAT nursery corners :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am the only 1 who keeps lokking for baby stuff to buy? :blush:


----------



## kymied

I keep looking at stuff, but I haven't bought anything yet. I decided not to buy any baby things until we know the gender so we don't get a boy anything too girly or vice versa. I saw a good deal on a nursing pillow which I considered. It said it can also be used as a pregnancy pillow too so it wouldn't be too weird.... I was also looking at maternity clothes. How do you know what size you'll be? Or what will be comfortable? I've been told the belly band is the best thing around.

I just found out my friend is five weeks pregnant and has been crazy sick. We haven't told her yet, I don't know if we should as I haven't been sick at all, I guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have just got my first pair of mat jeans and it says on the lable by in ur normal pre pregancy size they will grow with u. they were £28 from next. i must say i am neva eva going to were a normal pair of jeans again hehe sooooo comfy x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Couldn't resist!! We've bought baby booties!! Went into Asda for hubby cos he was desperate for jammies and there they were! Gorgeous little white ones with 50% mmmy on one and 50% daddy on the other. They only had 3 pairs left so there was no way we could leave them there.

Now this is where you guys discover I am really am loopy - I just showed them to my tummy and told the baby we'd bought them for it but at the minute they are bigger than the baby. :wacko:

We also live in a 2 bed house but we're seriously gonna have to have a clear out before we turn one room into a nursery cos we have 3 wardrobes full of stuff :(


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies I guess I am lucky. I have 2 "normal" sized rooms, 1 larger room, a fair size office, a living room and a rec room. Plus I have a 1 bedroom apartment in my basement. :wacko: For us it's just a matter of waiting to paint the nursery. We're not finding out if it's a boy or girl. :)


----------



## lhamil88

hi guys can i join in your group i just discovered that i'm due 19th march...'cited much ?! lol

i already have a little boy who is nearly 2 and i was a member of a group on here while i was pregnant with him and i found all the girls very helpfull and supportive, i would love to join another group like that ....so do you have room for a little one?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hiya, congratulations on your bfp


----------



## firsttimer1

_*danielle*_ - i have to admit ive not been looking - but i will be soon no doubt :) its a nice way to enjoy the pregnancy and get excited xxx

*Luv_My_Bich *- i love that you bought booties... and love even more that you showed them to your tummy haha :) ur baby cud live in them at the moment heehee :) what a sweet thing to do tho, makes me excited and anxious to get something too :)
*
Ihamil88* - we always have room for another march mama :) ive added you to the list on the first post - CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP! :dance:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hey hun, yeah they're well cute, DH just came in to me with them on his fingers :)

Speaking of DH, he's in the kitchen cooking up a storm - Sunday roast - yummy :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Luv_My_Bichon - yum on the roast. i just had roast chicken and veg and it was delicious! so nice to eat something 'proper'.

hi to lhamil88 and welcome! 

i dont post much but lurk... try to post but i keep getting left behind!


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - nothing wrong with lurking :)

I just had a Sunday roast too - lush! So glad dont have MS ... Yet!! :)


----------



## waula

hey ladies, lovely to keep catching up with you all... well i've decided i just can't wait for 12 weeks for a scan so have booked in privately next saturday at 10wk+1 for £50, me and DH are very excited/scared! anyone else doing this or am i the only mental one??!!
oh and anyone else having crazy dreams... keep waking up shouting/crying at DH, he's a bit bemused by it all!!!! keep well everyone, xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Waula I had a private scan in 7th week and was best thing I ever did... So good choice, you will both love it! I'm soooo tempted to have another in 10th wk :) 

As for dreams I have always had very odd sleeping problems - vivid dreams, hallucinations & sleep talk/ walk so pregnancy is no different for me lol. My poor OH!!! 
:rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

well i was readying the posts and someone sorry cant remember who said they needed a double pram, i got a phil and ted explora in feb for my two littleones now i need a tripple lol
would recomend the phil and ted but you need a decent size boot, i do get it in the back of a matiz but its a push lol , down side expensive, and weighs a ton, but does exactly what you want it too, i even had mine off road for a 6 mile coasta path walk


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is keeping well!! To those suffering with M/S My OB recommended travel sickness tablets. The chemist will tell you which ones are safe during pregnancy. They have helped me SO much.. Was actually able to get off the couch and to open the fridge without throwing up!!


----------



## pooch

firsttimer1 said:


> *Luv_My_Bichon* - i know your worry anyway hun but they really do say to expect a little bit of red/brown discharge around due date - so im sure its eprfectly normal :hugs: Just keep an eye on it xxx
> 
> *Danielle *- sorry about your horrible day hun BUTTTT twins! Just imagine, that would be GREAT! xxx
> 
> *Pooch *- congrats on being 10 weeks. I cant wait to be 10 weeks as i remember thinking when i was 3 weeks 4 days (the day i got my bfp) thats 10 weeks was aggggges away lol xxx as for the MS - is this the first tier youve had it or did you have it before as well? Ive been MS free and am now worried im going to get it late... just when work gets super heavy on traveling :(
> 
> *MsCrow* - yer its hard when have just the 2 bedrooms isnt it? My eagerness wants to paint and decorate the whole room for a baby - but being practical that would just be silly :( but i really feel like i will be missing out if i dont create a nursery :( maybe we could make GREAT nursery corners :)

my MS started at 6 weeks then started dying down last week...then yesterday it was back pretty bad but i'm back to it being just mostly in the morning (nausea only) and food aversions in the afternoon/evening. maybe you'll be a lucky one and not be sick at all!


----------



## wouldluvabub

So what is your gender guesses for your babies ladies? Thinking boy or girl????
An names?? Anyone started their names list?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and firsttimer my due date has been changed from the 17th to the 15th of March!!!!

We need more bump pictures also ladies!


----------



## kymied

I'm thinking mine is a girl because we had sex on June 30th and I ovulated on July 2nd according to my temperature so that would make it two day old sperm and they say the female sperm live longer....

If it's a girl we're in trouble because my husband will be OWNED by a princess.

We're planning on having the baby sleep in our room at least for the first few months as this makes night care and nursing easier. We have three bedrooms in our house and two are really just being used as storage now. We have plans to make the smaller one the child's room and the larger into an office/guest room.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Well I think I am having a boy as apparently it was a Thursday when we conceived which means the FIRST day hubby was home. So I am assuming boy.. And also I had 3 psychic predictions while TTC and they all said boy.. And the Chinese gender chart says boy.. The ring test also said boy.. 

I love little boys names so maybe that's saying something..


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

waula said:


> hey ladies, lovely to keep catching up with you all... well i've decided i just can't wait for 12 weeks for a scan so have booked in privately next saturday at 10wk+1 for £50, me and DH are very excited/scared! anyone else doing this or am i the only mental one??!!
> oh and anyone else having crazy dreams... keep waking up shouting/crying at DH, he's a bit bemused by it all!!!! keep well everyone, xxx

£50? Wow that's good - where is that? When I had my midwife appointment I saw a poster in her room which showed a private scan for £50 through the NHS but I cannot remember how or where.


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> bichon - apparently dopplers make a sound in the uterus and they will move away with it? They like the sound of our own HB and whooosh sound tho :) TBh i dont entirely get it all anyway haha :)
> 
> *OK TOTAL TMI ALERT*. sorry - this is gross. Posted it in first tri too as im grossed out.... :blush:
> 
> ... when i just went for a wee i wiped and on the tissue was a 3 inch long piece of discharge (not pink or red or anything; just clear/yellowy)but with the concistancy of jellyish glue?? It was NOT normal at all.
> 
> anyone else had this??? :(

Ok, be prepared for some mega posting from me this morning. I have 11 pages to catch up with!!!

Sorry if this answer is irrelivent now, but first timer, I am having mega loads of EWCM. Sometimes (sorry TMI) yellow in colour, but mostly clear. I get it almost every day. I hope it nowt to worry about, but I dont think it is. They say CM increases in early pregnancy. x


----------



## firsttimer1

GOOOOOOD MOOOORNING!!! :)

Wudluvabub - i will change your EDD date hun! :)

Well i dont REALLY mind what we have BUT i did think having a boy first wud be nice so that when i do have a girl she would have an older bro.... but my OH is convinced this is a girl, and im inclined to agree. Although - ive been MS free (so far) which usually points to a boy apparently? so we shall see. We are naming our girl Sophia and a boy maybe Edward... tho we are unsure on boys names at mo as we dont like a lot!!! :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

newfielady said:


> :sleep: Goodnight Firsttimer. It's only 8:00 o'clock here so I' still good for a couple hours.
> 
> Seriously, all the Duggars! That's insane. I only watch it every now and again but I get them all mixed up :shrug:
> 
> Yeah, the discharge comes and goes. Everyone says it normal.
> 
> Loo will have some _serious_ reading to catch up on on Monday :dohh:
> 
> I asked my mil to make me some bran muffins. They are my favorite and it's a good choice with my pregnancy related consitipation. (SP?):growlmad: Anyone else finding their bowels are working against them, between gas and "backed up"?

Again, probably SOOOOOO irrelivent now, but I am the same. Apparently our digestion has slowed to a snails pace so the baby can get what it needs, and because it is so slow, it loses water, and makes us constipated. Marvellous!!!!!

Plenty of water (about 2+ litres a day) seems to have sorted me out, but plenty of bran will do the trick I'm sure!!

No one ever told me pregnancy was this glamerous!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loolindley - How was your weekend? :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning:thumbup:

Well day off today and I'm still in bed! Cannot remember the last time I was still in bed at this time - shocking! lol

Totally chillin today. Have got up put the :laundry: in and in a bit I'll hang it out :hangwashing:in a bit providing it doesn't rain - which it looks like it's considering.

Just eaten an omlette with bacon, tomatoes and cheese for brekkie :D Yum!

How are all you luvverly ladies today? Loo have you had a fab weekend?

xx


----------



## loolindley

Joannaxoxo said:


> Ok so I just about lost my breakfast this morning! I've been feeling nauseous quite a lot lately but never thrown up yet. So I came down the stairs after taking my shower to find the puppy eating (sorry this is sooo gross) cat poop!!! I have been leaving the kitty litter to my husband to clean out but he was at work and I couldnt leave the cat poop on the floor. So I tried not to think about it, grabbed a bag to clean it up... and the next thing I know, I am heaving over the toilet! :sick: Yuck, I've calmed down now but yikes I hate feeling like this.

Both my dogs do this. My next door neighbours have 4 cats, and they use my lawn as their toilet, then if my dogs get a whiff, they gobble it up. The so gross, and the smell knocked me sick before I was preggers, let alone now! My puppy did it last week, and I wouldn't let her near me for 2 days. :sick: :sick: :sick: It's vile. but be careful about cleaning it as pregnant people should steer clear of cat poo at it is toxic. xxx


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh ladies :( I've been asleep for two hours as my cold is now full on and my throat is on fire ... I feel soooooo bad :( sorry to moan I just can't believe I can't take anything :( this is rubbish :(
> 
> Sorry to be negative - and sorry those with MS as that must be much worse than a cold xxx

Careful what you wish for Miss "I have no pregnancy symptoms and really want some". :rofl:

I really hope you are feeling a bit better today. Take a paracetamol if you are feeling that crap hun. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies :( I've been asleep for two hours as my cold is now full on and my throat is on fire ... I feel soooooo bad :( sorry to moan I just can't believe I can't take anything :( this is rubbish :(
> 
> Sorry to be negative - and sorry those with MS as that must be much worse than a cold xxx
> 
> Careful what you wish for Miss "I have no pregnancy symptoms and really want some". :rofl:
> 
> I really hope you are feeling a bit better today. Take a paracetamol if you are feeling that crap hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

can i really count having a cold as a symptom haha? :rofl: i was wishing for something a bit more solid LOL - a bit of :sick: or sore bbs... but nope, i get bedbound with a cold haha. Feeling bit better today tho still it lingers.

ran out of prenatal vits last night so off to tesco to get some more in a min. I use the pregnacare ones and need to find out if i can take them past the 12 week mark? someone said something on BandB before about your meant to stop taking folic acid at 12 weeks? but i cant find a rason to think it would be harmful past 12 weeks?

anyway. Lol.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

My Dr and midwife told me you can continue taking Pregnacare throughout your entire pregnancy - it's what I'm taking and I'm going to continue x


----------



## Sambles

Hi ladies,

I've done all my housework this morning and I'm going to a friend's later this afternoon so now is my bnb time :thumbup:

I can't believe I've still got to wait over 3 weeks til my 12 week scan. Is anyone else finding that it's going sooo slowly? I'm so tempted to book a private one this week. There's a clinic near me that does them for £50 which is really reasonable 

xx


----------



## pooch

i feel like time is going slowly! i can't wait for my 12 wk appt either...DH didn't go to the first one and i'm convinced he still doesn't truly believe i'm pregnant (he does, really, but i think he's in denial until he sees proof...frankly, i still don't really believe it either).
i have a feeling we're having a girl but i've had two dreams so far where we found out it was a boy, including one last night. most of the old wives tales along with the chinese gender prediction say girl.
oh, and my lab used to eat cat poo right out of the litter box, too, when we had cats...now i catch him eating his own poo out in the yard. the vet said it's ok (to eat his own) but it's so gross!
i start my new job today in one hour...i'm a little nervous even though i work from home and already have a bunch of projects lined up AND my new boss is out of the office this week.
have a good day everyone!


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> My Dr and midwife told me you can continue taking Pregnacare throughout your entire pregnancy - it's what I'm taking and I'm going to continue x

shame its soooooo blinkin expensive LOL. well in comparison to just taking folic anyway :) Just went and got some more anyway :)

*sambles* - my first MW app isnt until a week friday when im 10w+5days... and my scan wont be booked until then!! so god knows when mine will be. Prob in the 14th week :( want the nuchal scan though so they will HAVE to fit me in LOL 

If you can get a private scan for just £50 (and u have the money) then i say gooooo for it!! mine cost £120!!! would totally have another if it was £50 :)

*pooch *- *good luck *with new job :) i work from home too. hence i can keep BaB open all day :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey ladies!!! :flower:

Hope you've all had a great weekend! I'm off today and so far not feeling/ been sick so HAPPY, HAPPY DAYS!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Although the inner worry wart in me is thinking...why haven't I been sick?? Is everything ok?? Why did it stop over the weekend???? Arrrrgggghhh...I need a :coffee:!! 

Lots of pages to catch up on so I've probably missed lots...you funny girls!! Please keep it up!! :haha:

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## loolindley

Hi ladies!!! I'm all caught up! GOD, you lot can talk ;) I thought I said no more posts until I got back :rofl: Do you think I have nothing better to do other than sit on BnB. Oh christ, I really DON'T have anything better to do! Post away!!!

I had a mostly great weekend in Blackpool. On Friday we had a wander, went on a ferris wheel (so gutted I couldn't go on rollercoasters! :cry:), and we went to Funny Girls, which as FAB! On Saturday we walked to the pleasure beach (it took an hour and a half.....I needed my batteries changed by the time I got there I had slowed down so much!!!). We watched the Hot Ice dancing /ice skating show, which was dead good, and then got a tram back where I needed to sleep for a few hours. Had an awesome curry on the night, and then yesterday happened........

It was Al's birthday, so we had a lazy breakfast and we set off home (its about a 3 and a bit hour drive). I drove to keep my nausea :sick: at bay. I was ok on the motor way, but as soon as we got on the welsh twisty roads I couldn't take it anymore. I couldn't concentrate I felt so crap, so Al took over. 15 mins later I was dry heaving out of the window, sobbing my eyes out and feeling like death, but beacuse I was worse as a passenger, I had to drive again, whilst sobbing, and dry wretching all the way home. I have never felt so sorry for myself EVER!

I got home and had to go to bed, and then for the rest of the evening I just felt so nauseous, dry heaving and feeling so sea sick. :sick:

I feel so pathetic. Millions of women are pregnant every day, so why am I feeling/acting like this???? I need to get a grip, seriously, but I am just not sure I can go back to work on Wednesday. The thought of jiggling around on a train is making me cry, and there is so much climbing up and down off trains (a train is about 5-6 foot off the ground when not on a platform), I just don't know I can take it. :cry:

I have a scan tomorrow, and I am going to ask their opinion.

I am so sorry I am being pathetic. I really wish I was more with it.

I went to the dentist this morning for my 6 month check up, and got told I had pregnancy related gingivitis (sp?), and that I had to make sure I brushed my teeth twice a day. He said it like he meant I wasn't doing, but I do!!! I have an electric one that times my brushes and everything! I am so careful, and he made me feel like a scabby toothed freak who doesn't know how to brush their teeth!

I had a cry on the way home. See.....pathetic!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - firstly thats great that you had a mostly great time!! sounds heaps of fun. Sorry you were ill with the travel tho hun :( But dont be down on yourself. Being sick all the time must take sooo much out of a person. So never feel sorry for having a little moan about it :)

Can u inform your manager that your pregnant with serious MS and have some sickness time off? a lady at work was off for 8 weeks cos she was so ill. I know u will feel guilty but its for yours and babys good? you cant work if your constantly :sick: hun - i feel really bad for you (and guilty that i wanted MS...which, for records, i DONT anymore haha)

As for crying - let it all out!!!! its the one time we can cry and say ''its not my fault - its the hormones!!!''


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Oh Loo, you poor scabby mouthed love :haha:

Either you're gonna find that funny or I've misread your sense of humour in previous posts and your gonna track me down and batter me, lol

:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Time off sick isn't a problem. I get 6 months off sick full pay before they ask any questions, I just feel like i should be able to do more. Everyone else is in work!

It wouldn't be as pathetic if I was actually being sick, but nothing is coming up, just the constant heaving. It's horrible. Going to have a little nap this afternoon and see if I feel better.

Thanks for the kind words babe.x


----------



## loolindley

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Oh Loo, you poor scabby mouthed love :haha:
> 
> Either you're gonna find that funny or I've misread your sense of humour in previous posts and your gonna track me down and batter me, lol
> 
> :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

:rofl: :rofl: I was more annoyed that 6 months ago I bought a £60 YES SIXTY POUND tooth brush, so I almost walked into the dentist with a swagger thinking he was just going to be amazed at my marvellously healthy teeth!!

Shouldn't have set myself up for a fall :rofl: I don't even KNOW what gingivitis is. I'm not googling it though. Google scares me! I'll just be a scabby mouthed freak in blissful ignorance!!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

loolindley said:


> Luv_My_Bichon said:
> 
> 
> Oh Loo, you poor scabby mouthed love :haha:
> 
> Either you're gonna find that funny or I've misread your sense of humour in previous posts and your gonna track me down and batter me, lol
> 
> :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I was more annoyed that 6 months ago I bought a £60 YES SIXTY POUND tooth brush, so I almost walked into the dentist with a swagger thinking he was just going to be amazed at my marvellously healthy teeth!!
> 
> Shouldn't have set myself up for a fall :rofl: I don't even KNOW what gingivitis is. I'm not googling it though. Google scares me! I'll just be a scabby mouthed freak in blissful ignorance!!!Click to expand...

Ah Loo, Bless ya! You feel like a bag of poo and you've still got a fab sense of homour! That'll get you through hun...

Speaking of gingivitis - you know that song by Madonna - "Vogue" ?? That line in it....my cousin used to sing...

"Gingivitis, Fred Astaire...Vogue!"

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Ah loo,I'm glad most of your trip was fantastic. The ride home must have been dreadful though. And for crying, don't worry about it. When we think of pregnancy we only think of those ladies walking around with the bumps and smiling. We don't think of the morning sickness, the headaches, the pains and nausea, the hormones, and everything else we have stumbled across. :dohh: And dentist are stuck up anyways. lol. They always talk down to you no matter how you you _thought_ you did. :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Ah poor you Loo, dentists SUCK!!! Or perhaps we all may have to (suck that is) if we avoid all these stuck up dentists whilst we're preggers!!!! :haha::haha:

Got an appt soon....don't wanna go now!!! 

Hope you feel less sickly soon - have a nap, that sometimes helps me. 

xx

PS Spoke to soon re no sickness today....blah. :sick::sick:


----------



## firsttimer1

I have a scan tomorrow said:

> Just seen you have your scan tomo Loo---- yay! are u excited? i love it when one of us has a scan and gets to post a new piccie etc :dance:


----------



## newfielady

Hi Ladies. I was feeling sickly but not too bad now after a warm shower. Warm, not hot :). I have to work today so that's good. 
P.S Here's my 8 weeks, 1 day pic. :) Just started them this week. This is my first "bump" pic. 
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/81weeks002.jpg


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Not again......

Well I just felt like I was losing some down there and when I looked there was lots of brown blood - yes it was brown but it had soaked my pantyliner and my knickers :(

This is the worst it has been - no cramping but a lot of brown blood - not discharge.

Have phoned my EPU but it's a voicemail and you have to wait for them to get back to you :( I am gutted. I am so worried that this is it and I may as well prepare myself for the worst x


----------



## newfielady

Don't think to negative yet Luv. Like you said, it's brown. Brown = old.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Luv_My_Bich *- STOP thinking like that hun. There are plenty of women who have massive brown bleeds and are fine. The NHS defines a big bleed as filling a liner every 2-4 minutes. 

Wait for the EPU to call and demand a scan for your own sanity hun - even if it means lying a little!!!

But please dont start believing the worst - be realistic but not pessimistic. There is no reason why this bleed means the worst. xxxxx 

Sit down and have a cup of tea whilst you wait for them to call. When i had my brown bleed i was told to rest as much as possible xxxx

update us asap xxxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thanks girls, I will let you know as soon as I know anything. Wish hubby was here and not at work :(

Thought I was doing so well cos this morning there was pretty much nothing there, then this happens. Hope they call back soon but last time they didn't ring me until the next day. Thought about showing up at A&E but don't know if they'd see me when the EPU is open


----------



## Nicnak282

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Not again......
> 
> Well I just felt like I was losing some down there and when I looked there was lots of brown blood - yes it was brown but it had soaked my pantyliner and my knickers :(
> 
> This is the worst it has been - no cramping but a lot of brown blood - not discharge.
> 
> Have phoned my EPU but it's a voicemail and you have to wait for them to get back to you :( I am gutted. I am so worried that this is it and I may as well prepare myself for the worst x

Oh hon...I really do hope everything is ok. :hugs: Fingers crossed they call you back really soon :flower:

Brown blood is supposed to be old blood so remember that. If you are really worried I would visit the ER so they can try and put your mind at rest. 

Look after yourself xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Can you keep calling the EPU or does it ALWAYS go to answer machine?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

It always goes to answer machine but I just managed to get her. Another department gave me a number I'm sure I'm not meant to have and I got straight through to her.

She said that when they scanned me last time they saw a small area of bleed just above the sac (which they didn't mention last time!) and she's brought my appointment forward from Monday to this Wednesday. She did say that what I'd described wasn't usually associated with m/c but then it wasn't last time and I still had a mmc. Honestly if this scan is ok, I'm getting the doppler I've seen off Amazon so I can put my own mind at rest.

I need a hug :(


----------



## firsttimer1

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Im sorry hun - but you really are more than likely OK this time - esp if they saw a heamotoma last time (thats why i had my brown bleed)

at least your having it weds instead of next week??

which doppler are u going to get? I HIGHLY recommend the sonoline B if your wanting to find the HB asap xxxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

It was post orgasm (but not sex) - you don't think that could have anything to do with it could it?


----------



## firsttimer1

i reallllllllllllllllly doubt it hun. Its prob old implantation which has taken a long time to come out or something. Try not to stress - i know its hard xxxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thanks firsttimer1 - I just wondered if the muscle contractions when you orgasm might have meant it released the old blood somehow? Can't believe I've got my period knickers and a pad on again ... 

Just making a cuppa and I'm going to have a big bowl of toffee ice cream! Might even put my favourite Christmas film on to cheer me up. It's not doing the ironing but hey xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

well i guess muscle contractions can dislodge it? i thought you meant wud an orgasm cause the bleed. xxx which it didnt xxx

honestly try not to worry hun, and look forward to seeing your bubs again THIS week :dance:


----------



## Widger

Morning girls. I have lots to catch up on!!

Well.... I woke up in a bit of a panic this morning. I just had this feeling of dread that all was not well. I don't know why, but I did. I just couldn't shake it off. My husband asked me what was wrong and I just said I feel sick thinking something is wrong. Apart from being tired I have no pregnancy symptoms (he reminded me I didn't last time), I had a bout of nausea last week on and off but nothing to write home about. My boobs have grown slightly and they don't hurt. Last time even taking my bra off hurt so bad.... anyway, I was just feeling gloomy. We'd missed EPU time so my husband just said enough of hanging around and phoned up and we just went to Harley St.

To cut a long story short...... I GOT TO SEE BABY AND A HEARTBEAT :yipee:

I'm so delighted and now determined to just enjoy my time off work and not wish the next 4 weeks till my scan away. 

8 weeks with a heartbeat and chance of something going wrong now is 92% so the odds are defo in my favour.

Sorry, I will catch up with everyone else after this but just wanted to let you all know


----------



## firsttimer1

widger thats great news, congrats! i assume you mean the odds of something going wrong now are 8% not 92%? or have i read that wrong?

its so amazing getting to see baby isnt it?

Im sooooo tempted to have another private scan LOL. I think my doppler is only thing keeping me at bay. I said i wouldnt use it again until saturday and i havent yet... but its already calling haha!


----------



## loolindley

Widger, I am so happy your mind is at rest, and glad you saw your baby earlier :flower:

Bichon, I am so sorry that you are having more stress, but I agree with first timer, don;t worry, until they tell you you have something to worry about. I am glad that you have had your scan brought forward, and am sure it will ease your worrying. :hugs:

Yes, I have a scan tomorrow morning. Im not sure why, she just said 2 weeks ago that she wanted to see how everything was progressing, so I hope everything is ok. I can't imagine that I would be feeling this crappy if I am not pregnant anymore, so I am hoping it is just a nice opportunity to see my baby.

I've just ordered a couple of new bras off the internet. I only have 1 bra left that I can wear, and that has gone BEYOND uncomfortable over the wknd, in fact, I just took it off and realised my massive preggo boobs have BROKEN the underwire. I hope my new ones arrive soon!!!!

I've had a nap, but don't really feel any better. I think I am going to have to get another sick note tomorrow. I am meant to start back at work at 3.30AM on Wednesday morning, and I can't see that I will be fit to be in. It sucks, but I need to do whats best for my baby now, and not what will keep the boys at work happy :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Too right Loo - stop worrying about everyone else and just think about you and baby for a while - ultimately, thats all that matters at the moment xxxx


----------



## Widger

firsttimer1 said:


> widger thats great news, congrats! i assume you mean the odds of something going wrong now are 8% not 92%? or have i read that wrong?

:dohh: Baby brain :haha:

Luv-my-bichon - I had more brown stuff this morning so I think that sent me over the edge and all was well. I'm really glad you don't have to wait much longer until your scan as they brought it forward. I have heard that sex or 'stimulation' in the area :blush: can bring on some bleeding. So maybe it has something to do with that. It is not harmful though so I wouldn't worry too much.

Loo - Glad you had great weekend. As for your job, you just do as much as you feel you are capable of doing. If that means you can't do your job, then don't. Much better for you to feel well than not at all.

Niknak - Sorry morning sickness 

Sambles - £50 for a scan?? What are you waiting for? :haha: I'd be knocking on their door. I had one today which was £97, well worth it but would have been easier if £47 less.

Hello to new ladies too :hi:


----------



## Widger

Ok, so ladies that have 2 bedroom nursery/bedroom issue........

I'm lucky as have enough bedrooms but although my boy is in his own room, it isn't overly nursery looking. We have plain white walls but I've stuck up some wall decals, he has a bookcase, colourful curtains etc so it does defo look like a baby/child room but not over the top.... do you get what I'm saying?

Anyway, wall decals are brilliant as they create a sense of nursery, but without the room looking too much like one........ oh god, baby brain is seriously kicking in here :rofl:

This is where I got mine from https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/baby-child/childrens-living/childrens-room-accessories?filter[subcategories][]=wall-stickers&page=1 

He has the jungle scene


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Widger that's brilliant news! Soo sooo happy for you :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

loolindley said:


> Bichon, I am so sorry that you are having more stress, but I agree with first timer, don;t worry, until they tell you you have something to worry about. I am glad that you have had your scan brought forward, and am sure it will ease your worrying. :hugs:

Thanks Loo, I pray everything is ok but there was so much of it



loolindley said:


> I just took it off and realised my massive preggo boobs have BROKEN the underwire. I hope my new ones arrive soon!!!!

:rofl: That's brilliant!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Widger said:


> Luv-my-bichon - I had more brown stuff this morning so I think that sent me over the edge and all was well. I'm really glad you don't have to wait much longer until your scan as they brought it forward. I have heard that sex or 'stimulation' in the area :blush: can bring on some bleeding. So maybe it has something to do with that. It is not harmful though so I wouldn't worry too much.

Thanks for that - ok I'm trying really hard not to worry too much...

Just had a bowl of toffee ice cream followed by a Double Decker !!:blush::blush:

That's bad hey? lol


----------



## firsttimer1

in terms of nursery we have decided that we cant have one - as it just wouldnt be practical. So baby will sleep in crib in ours until old enough to go in another room.

Hooowever - so that we get to decorate and have ''baby space'' my hubby has suggested we get an insulated proper garden room; something like the link below. Obviously baby would not sleep there haha - as OH put it ''it can be mine and babys retreat''. So we would paint the inside and put in toys, rocking chair etc for daytime use :)

https://dunsterhouse.co.uk/corner-log-cabins/coronet-300-sunlight/3m-x-3m-coronet-300-sunlight/

I think its a fab idea and we have the perfect place in our garden for it :) Im sooo excited :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 the doppler I am looking at ...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babysounds...f=sr_1_5?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1313391062&sr=1-5

Reasonable price?

Any thoughts? Anyone know if this is any good? It has a pretty good write up. 
Would love a sonaline but can't afford that til DH gets paid and if everything is ok on Wed I want one sooner xx


----------



## sandy28

Luv_my_bichon- Hun try not to worry, sex or orgasm does bring on blood. This happened to me with my son but mine was bright red and I soaked two pads as I would walk I would feeling something coming out big clots and everything was okay my son is 2 yr old now. So try not to worry Hun everything will be okay.

Widger - that is great news congrats


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Widger said:
> 
> 
> Luv-my-bichon - I had more brown stuff this morning so I think that sent me over the edge and all was well. I'm really glad you don't have to wait much longer until your scan as they brought it forward. I have heard that sex or 'stimulation' in the area :blush: can bring on some bleeding. So maybe it has something to do with that. It is not harmful though so I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Thanks for that - ok I'm trying really hard not to worry too much...
> 
> Just had a bowl of toffee ice cream followed by a Double Decker !!:blush::blush:
> 
> That's bad hey? lolClick to expand...

hahahaha your telling this to the girl who ate six bags of wotsits in half an hour!! :rofl: Think we will let you off ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> firsttimer1 the doppler I am looking at ...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babysounds...f=sr_1_5?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1313391062&sr=1-5
> 
> Reasonable price?
> 
> Any thoughts? Anyone know if this is any good? It has a pretty good write up.
> Would love a sonaline but can't afford that til DH gets paid and if everything is ok on Wed I want one sooner xx

i saw good reviews for this on here - im sure i did. so i reckon go for it! :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Brill thanks :D Oh and I could so go some wotsits!

Honestly I'll make myself sick - must not eat anymore!! But there's pretzels in the cupboard.....:munch:


----------



## firsttimer1

hun if you do a search in google for 'babyandbump babysounds doppler' i think some threads come up.

OK LADIES. someone tell me NOT to use my doppler.... im itching to... i keep looking at it... i DONT need to use it every 2 days... I dont... i dont... .arggghhhhh i want tooooooo!!!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

MAAM, PUT THE DOPPLER DOWN, RAISE YOUR HANDS WHERE I CAN SEE THEM AND STEP BACKWARDS 5 PACES!!

:rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks haha.... stepping away from the doppler... i repeat... stepping away from the doppler :gun:

its like a naughty little imp calling at me 'use me use me' LOL :rofl: Honestly, its the best thing ive bought in terms of hearing HB... but GEEEEEEZ is it annoying! :rofl:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

:rofl:

I'm eating ready salted potato chips now...they're a bit too salty but somehow my hand won't stop delving into the bowl.

LOL!! BABY BRAIN ALERT!! I just typed "bowel" instead of "bowl" Blgghh!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lol - crisps seem to be my thing at the moment. Honestly, i eat them all day everyday. so glad im taking my vitimins lol. Im still searchinf for a shop that stocks prawn flavoured wotsits, our little countryside tesco just has cheese :( i NEEEED prawn wotsits in my life!!! 

Geez I hope this baby likes crisps; otherwise im gonna have one grumpy baby when they make an appearance!!!


----------



## loolindley

You've really made me want crisps!! I LOVE them!! But I have my slimming world weigh in tomorrow, and after what I have eaten this weekend I need to be an angel. Chicken lemon and garlic casserole for us.

UUUUUHHHHHHHH. Just seen there is a multi pack of beef monster munch in the cupboard. NO FAIR!


----------



## firsttimer1

do it ... do it... mmm... monster munch.... sorry, im being :devil:

dont do it - POST THEM TO ME :mail:


----------



## pooch

heres my bloat bump aarrrggghhh
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

loo and firsttimer1 - you make me laugh!

I'm stuffed now, just text hubby to tell him to bring something in for his tea cos I've been comfort eating and now I'm not hungry! Naughty naughty naughty!!

I'm watching The Santa Clause with Tim Allen - I love that film! It's well cheering me up, I'm a Christmas freak as you may guess from my ticker x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

cool pic pooch :D


----------



## newfielady

pooch - you got more of a "bump" shape then me lol. Some days I'm bloated right out and other days I'm not so much.


----------



## loolindley

Bichon, it's funny you say that. For about a week i've been dying to watch ELF. I LOVE that film, but not sure I can justify watching it in August. I don't even really like Christmas that much, but I love that film!

It funny. For the first time since childhood I am a little bit excited about Christmas this year. Maybe it's because I will be so much further on this this pregnancy, and hopefully I wont feel so possessed then!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK. My name is Kas and i am a ...dopplerholic. I think about it morning noon and night. I recently promised my friend *Luv_M_Bich*that i would step AWAY from the doppler. But 5 minutes ago i found myself (i dont know how...) lying on the couch with the doppler on my tummy. I dont know how i got there - but i did. :help: I need sectioning. 

:rofl: - the good news? heard HB straight away so only used it for literally 1 min LOL. 

*Pooch* - great tummy piccie, i love them :) I took one of mine but it looks huge already haha, so in 2 minds about posting it. will have a think LOL

*Luv_M_B *- im a christmas freak too! Last night i served pudding on my christmas pudding plate HAHA - it was a hint to hubby that ive already given him my santa list and that we only have 131 sleeps, 6 hours, 56 minutes & 55 seconds till christmas!!! But at fear of being lynched by ladies on here - i will shut up now :rofl: ps/ harrods have opened their christmas shop already! yer yer i know, too early... blah blah... but still...heehee

Tonight for dinner im having chinese takeaway. Im past the point of wanting one. I neeeeeed one :brat:


----------



## firsttimer1

> I don't even really like Christmas that much

:saywhat:.... LOL


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> OK. My name is Kas and i am a ...dopplerholic. I think about it morning noon and night. I recently promised my friend *Loolindley *that i would step AWAY from the doppler. But 5 minutes ago i found myself (i dont know how...) lying on the couch with the doppler on my tummy. I dont know how i got there - but i did. :help: I need sectioning.
> 
> :rofl: - the good news? heard HB straight away so only used it for literally 1 min LOL.
> 
> *Pooch* - great tummy piccie, i love them :) I took one of mine but it looks huge already haha, so in 2 minds about posting it. will have a think LOL
> 
> *Luv_M_B *- im a christmas freak too! Last night i served pudding on my christmas pudding plate HAHA - it was a hint to hubby that ive already given him my santa list and that we only have 131 sleeps, 6 hours, 56 minutes & 55 seconds till christmas!!! But at fear of being lynched by ladies on here - i will shut up now :rofl: ps/ harrods have opened their christmas shop already! yer yer i know, too early... blah blah... but still...heehee
> 
> Tonight for dinner im having chinese takeaway. Im past the point of wanting one. I neeeeeed one :brat:

Brilliant! Someone as much a Christmas nut as me! I'm watching the 2nd one now :) 

Hmmmmmmmm, reckon I could eat some Chinese actually.

Glad yo got the HB straight away bt it was me that told you to step away from the doppler - BABY BRAIN!! :rofl:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Chinese for tea :) Just text hubby - I'm holding you personally responsible firsttimer1!!


----------



## newfielady

I work in a chinese restaurant, so I have _no_ desire to eat chinese food :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

Awwww you ladies!!!! My hubby was gonna get us a Chinese for dinner...but I insisted on using up the salad and potatoes in the fridge as the bin-men are coming tomorrow!!...NOW I WANT A CHINESE TOO!!!!! :cry:

He's promised me one tomorrow...hope I feel better for it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Bichon - Oh yer i must have read Loo's post and then typed her name automatically HAHAHA. poor Loo getting blamed :)

hahahaha ive started a chinese take away take over! Love it! I secretly work for the ''Promotion of chinese take away society (PCTA)'' :ninja:

IM having chicken and cahew nuts in yellow bean and CANNOT WAIT. The sooner its here the better!!! :happydance:

PS. nicnak - have some chinese for pudding :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> hahahaha ive started a chinese take away take over! Love it! I secretly work for the ''Promotion of chinese take away society (PCTA)'' :ninja:

:rofl:

Nutter! lol - hmmm what do I want from the Chinese??


----------



## lauraclili

I want EVERYTHING from the Chinese but I know if I order it then I'll eat two mouthfuls and feel sick so I won't manage to eat it! Sooo glamorous!


----------



## Nicnak282

Mmmmmmmmmmm...chinese yuk sung for pudding!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Good idea firsttimer!!!! Ta xxx


----------



## Widger

I can't believe that most mums are actually going to eat Chinese tonight :rofl:

I'm not.......... but wish I was :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

i am being good just made tricolori motzzarella bazil and tomato , home made potato salad chicen brest and french bread yum yum

will post my bump pic as soon as dh downloads it from camera i swear i loo full term lol but a guess thats what happens when your preg for 3 years plus lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

You ladies are so enteraining to read haha... I am also now craving chinese... yumm :)

Question, have any of you got any strange and random cramps? I had some regular period like cramps the first couple of weeks but they stopped a couple weeks ago. But last night I had one sharp sort of painful cramp on my left side down near my uterus.. it lasted a split second and was the only painful one I got. But since then I've been getting the mild cramping feeling again. Is this normal or should I be calling my doctor... it has got me all worried.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

It is more than likely the tendons because the uterus has to be pulled up into the abdomen. My midwife told me that these pains are normal. I would definitely still ring your dr tho just to be sure x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks, I'm guessing it is just due to stretching but it was unexpected and scared me for a second. I will just try and relax tonight, if the cramping persists, gets more painful or there is bleeding I will call my doctor right away. Just glad I am not the only one and this is probably something fairly normal.


----------



## MsCrow

Hey Joanna, I had similar stabbing cramps over the weekend, not many but sharp. I had a little panic about them but I think Luv is right, it's stretching.

Luv, so sorry you've had another brown bleed. I am glad they moved your appointment to wednesday though. FWIW, orgasms are quite safe, well, I've been ok with an occasional one :thumbup:

Loo really hope your scan goes well tomorrow, the EPU did the same with me, a follow up scan after an emergency visit. Sorry you've been dry retching though, doing that and keeping a car on the road is quite a feat!

I thought someone else had a scan coming up but my rubbish memory over 8 pages of posts means I have forgotten. Sorry. I'm a bit rubbish.

I am so tired today. Was mean to MrC yesterday evening, I apologised but I still felt rotten all day. He's mostly been a star so far and sometimes I find myself completely humourless, it's unreal.

Here's a non bump, total bloat picture from 8.5 weeks. Thought I better start tracking things but I feel like such a blimp at the moment. Same weight but bloated.
 



Attached Files:







8point5weekssmall.jpg
File size: 80.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> Bichon - Oh yer i must have read Loo's post and then typed her name automatically HAHAHA. poor Loo getting blamed :)

I didn't even notice!!!!

Well my tea stayed down for a total of 2 minutes before it ended up in the sink. I really MUST stop chundering in the sink, because I only have to scoop it back out again :sick: Am carrying around an empty ice cream tub wherever I go now.

My spidey senses are in over drive tonight. Everything stinks! I have banished the dogs and Al to the other sofa, but something still smells rank. Maybe it's me!!!! :shrug:

Am so ready for bed now. Today has been bad, but I get to see my little one in just 11 and a half hours. Huzzah!


----------



## loolindley

Joanna, I had some really horrid stabby pains last Thursday. It really freaked me out, but they stopped again, so Im sure it was just stretching. That baby is growing FAST! xx


----------



## pristock230

Hi ladies! I thought I would drop in and say hello! It will take me weeks to catch up! lol

I have been in a real funk since Friday night - I felt HORRIBLE all weekend. I couldn't even get up to get sick! oh so horrible. I hope you all are feeling well

Take Care everyone


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna I still have random cramps every so often so hope its normal! X

Mxcrow thanks for uploading a photo, I love watching progression! :)

So I had my Chinese and it was soooo worth it :) need to be extra healthy tomonnow tho... Boo!! 

Anyway thanks for some funny chats ladies, its off to bed with me now. And I shall look forward to some scan.updates this week! Yay! :dance:


----------



## pooch

firsttimer1 said:


> OK. My name is Kas and i am a ...dopplerholic. I think about it morning noon and night. I recently promised my friend *Luv_M_Bich*that i would step AWAY from the doppler. But 5 minutes ago i found myself (i dont know how...) lying on the couch with the doppler on my tummy. I dont know how i got there - but i did. :help: I need sectioning.
> 
> :rofl: - the good news? heard HB straight away so only used it for literally 1 min LOL.
> 
> *Pooch* - great tummy piccie, i love them :) I took one of mine but it looks huge already haha, so in 2 minds about posting it. will have a think LOL
> 
> *Luv_M_B *- im a christmas freak too! Last night i served pudding on my christmas pudding plate HAHA - it was a hint to hubby that ive already given him my santa list and that we only have 131 sleeps, 6 hours, 56 minutes & 55 seconds till christmas!!! But at fear of being lynched by ladies on here - i will shut up now :rofl: ps/ harrods have opened their christmas shop already! yer yer i know, too early... blah blah... but still...heehee
> 
> Tonight for dinner im having chinese takeaway. Im past the point of wanting one. I neeeeeed one :brat:

um can i say i love everything about this post? now i want chinese...sweet and sour chicken. or the chicken taco salad the bar down the street makes, complete with a fried taco shell bowl...mmm. and the fact you can hear a hb at 9 weeks makes me want to go online and buy a doppler right now! i may do some reasearch.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks pooch lol x I have actually just given my hubby the Doppler to put in work van so I can't kp using it... Once u find the HB its sooooooo addictive xxx I highly recommend one tho :) I can also highly recommend a chicken cashew yellow bean when u have ur Chinese.... :) Yum!

Night xxxx


----------



## kymied

Something that amused me greatly today: Someone left a newspaper in our lunch room open to the horoscopes so I read mine and it said "You will experience a big change in your domestic life, it will happen slowly over the next seven days." I said, "No, no, that's over the next seven months, it doesn't happen that fast!"


----------



## newfielady

kymied said:


> Something that amused me greatly today: Someone left a newspaper in our lunch room open to the horoscopes so I read mine and it said "You will experience a big change in your domestic life, it will happen slowly over the next seven days." I said, "No, no, that's over the next seven months, it doesn't happen that fast!"

:rofl:


----------



## kymied

I'm jealous of all you skinny girls and your cute little bumps. I have too much pudge to see a bump in quite a while, I have not even noticed any bloat yet. I guess I have a lot of spare room in my mid section.


----------



## loolindley

Me too Kymied. I don't think I'll be seeing a bump for a while :(

Well, I have my scan at 9. Anxious again, but only natural I guess. x


----------



## waula

good luck xxxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning Girls,
Good luck with your scan today Loo!!
Well I hope today is going to get better than it started out. Woke up with my left ear completely bunged up :( I feel like I've got constant cold and my head is always bunged up.
Then I went to put the bedding I'd washed out on the line and when I walked back in I walked in some of Daisy's poo!! Grr! It gets picked up the minute she's done one and her bum gets wiped but she must have sneaked another one out. So we ended up having to bleach all the floors before I'd even had a cuppa :(
Please day get better x


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo- huuuuuge good luck for today :) ten mins to go!!!

Luv_M_B - we really do have similar symptoms lol. Glad to say I've woke up and throat is no longer on fire, just left with bunged nose now ... Nice! :)

Goodmorning to everyone! Gosh I cud just sleep for a few more hours... Zzz...


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

wish I didn't have to go to work today and my hubby and I were off for a week in the caravan - oh well, a girl can wish...see you girlies later x


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok - i had my first vivid dream. 

It involved jesus (?!); harry potter; me and a basketball hoop. Basically i was talking with Harry Potter in an arcade when i saw these men chasing a boy. When they caught him they put him in a basketball hoop and then starting laughing. I went over (H.Potter by this point gone) and told them to be ashamed and that the man they were bullying was Jesus. When i looked up at the basketball hoop it was now about 100 feet in the air! The boys ran off and i rang the fire brigade to come and get Jesus down. 

Ive officially lost my marbles. :headspin:


----------



## loolindley

First timer, I've been having nuts dreams too!!! Most of them far to embarassing to share!!!

Well I had my scan. A man did it this time. Think I have been spoiled with 2 ladies previously! Well everything is OK! I am measuring too small though. He first told me I was 7+4, which is medicaly impossible from when we had sex, so I cried and told him that couldn't be right (especially as 13 days ago I measured 6+2), so he had another poke around and found an 8+3 measurement, which is only a day off what I thought. 

When he was gone, the nurse was lovely and told me that men know don't understand and those 2 measurements could be the difference between the baby curling up and stretching out.

I'm so sick of my dates getting pushed back!!! I must be the only person in history who is getting LESS pregnant as time goes on!!! :rofl:

Anyway, they don't want to see me again until the dating scan on 12/9 so that must mean they are happy.

I went to the docs and he has wrote me off until 31/8. He said I am doing far too much of a responsible job to have to juggle 3AM get ups, sickness and a train full of passengers. Not sure my colleagues will see things the same!!! He has also given me some anti sickness tablets, but I've not tried them yet. Very excited about not feeling nauseous for 12 hours each day :D

So thats me!!! Great news I know, I just wished my scan showed a juicy olive sized baby rather than a blueberry. This is starting to feel like groundhog day!!!!! Oh, btw, I am going to keep my ticker the same until my dating scan. I can't face seeing it go backwards at the moment!!


----------



## pooch

I had the most amazing nights sleep last night...i feel great right now. And the reason was when i woke up for my middle of the night pee i went into the spare bedroom and didnt take my one year old bulldog with me (he snores and takes up the whole bed). Dh didnt mind because he feels that all of the dogs like me best and this way he gets some alone time with him.


----------



## pooch

loolindley-how frustrating! i am literally ticking off the days as they pass, i cannot wait until i get to second tri. i'm sorry they keep telling you different stuff, and that guy tech sounded really insensitive. they don't get it, do they? and when i first read that your next scan is 12/9 i didn't realize you were in wales and i was thinking DECEMBER? haha. and good thing about getting off work, the stress of dreading every day can't help with you feeling better.


----------



## loolindley

Ha! If my next scan WAS December, I think I would be banging on the sonographers door in desperation!!!!! Having said that, this is obviously the longest preganncy in history, so it probably wouldn't matter!!!

I've just figured out that if I were really 7+4, then I would have got a possitive HPT at only 6, SIX DPO! I DON'T F*#$!%G THINK SO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Ok - i had my first vivid dream.
> 
> It involved jesus (?!); harry potter; me and a basketball hoop. Basically i was talking with Harry Potter in an arcade when i saw these men chasing a boy. When they caught him they put him in a basketball hoop and then starting laughing. I went over (H.Potter by this point gone) and told them to be ashamed and that the man they were bullying was Jesus. When i looked up at the basketball hoop it was now about 100 feet in the air! The boys ran off and i rang the fire brigade to come and get Jesus down.
> 
> Ive officially lost my marbles. :headspin:

I am going to be a March mama and have been reading your thread for a couple of days now...hilarious. Hope you dont mind me rocking up :haha:

I have had really vivid and strange dreams.....so very very sexual :haha:. My hubby was glad to hear that he satisfied me the other night without having to even wake up ....I was a GREAT dream. Some other :wacko: ones though

Cravings ladies.....I saw your chinese cravings....but for me I nearly knocked my hubby off his feet last night when he walked in with a jar of pickled jalpenos, extra hot!! I love him!!!!! They are amazing...had some in my spag bol last night and currently having chilli heatwave doritos with melted cheese and jalapenos.

Also the weekend was filled with fresh marinated anchovies :happydance: and pickled onion monster munch are a staple item.

As you can see I am eating REALLY healthily ...please dont judge me :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo* - that is FAB news hun, who cares if your a day behind :) CONGRATULATIONS :dance: Do you feel more relaxed now?

also i think having some time off work is the best thing for you. As i said before, stop worrying about everyone else - and be selfish for a while :hugs:

*Pooch *- do you always wake up in the night needing to pee? Thats yet another symptom i DONT have lol. do you other ladies do this??

*mitchnorm* - welcome to our little thread home :) I will add your EDD date to the first page (if not there already). Do i take it your due on March 15th? 

also your never guess what i just went to tesco especially for?? PICKLED ONION monster munch!!!

dont you think my baby in the scan piccie below looks like a monster munch? Maybe thats how i should refer to him/her :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Last scan put me at 15th March....I was on front page of your thread as 12th (which is what I originally thought based on lmp).

I call mine the gummy bear - looks exactly like one...not cos I am eating them :haha: Its savoury all the way for me.

Its strange today cos it has been 3 hours since breakfast and it seems the more hungry I get, the more nauseous but also the more I dont want to eat anything thats in the house. I baked some lovely banana bread....nope. Have loads of cereal bars.....nope, ice cream.....nope.....just jalapenos ON EVERYTHING!!! It makes me giggle - I love that I am having cravings :happydance:

p.s. no peeing in middle of night issues for me either


----------



## loolindley

mitchnorm said:


> I have had really vivid and strange dreams.....so very very sexual :haha:. My hubby was glad to hear that he satisfied me the other night without having to even wake up ....I was a GREAT dream. Some other :wacko: ones though

YES!!! I had a dream about a week ago that I had sex with Liam from Big Brother 2007!! He was living in the next village over from me and we were having an affair. Shocking :shrug: I don't remember what he even looks like, all I know is that my friend called her baby after him (which is why I remembered it was 4 years ago!)

I'm feeling loads more relaxed now I know tricks are ok, thanks first timer.

Now that you mention it, your scan DOES look like a monster munch! Maybe you are having a crisp baby, which would be no wonder with your mammouth crisp addiction :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Firsttimer, I'm not having to get up to pee although I do need to pee every hour throughout the day. 

I ordered a doppler last night and then my DH paid for it (because it's not just for me! Awww. :D ) which should be here tomorrow. I'm really hopeful that I'll be able to hear the heartbeat although I won't panic if I don't. At least I hope not! 

I'm really panicking about going back to work in 2 weeks. I'm actually starting a new job and I'm going to have to go in and tell them I'm 11 weeks pregnant. Oops! Not sure how well that's going to go down although I've been doing contract work there for 18 months so hopefully that'll go in my favour. I was lying in bed last night fretting about it and having horrible dreams about people putting curtains around the bed. How weird are these dreams? :rofl: 

Great news on your scan Loo. Congratulations! :D :D 

I hope you're all otherwise doing brilliantly although I hope the MS girls are able to eat something and keep it with them! (More than I can manage at the moment!) :sick:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> YES!!! I had a dream about a week ago that I had sex with Liam from Big Brother 2007!! He was living in the next village over from me and we were having an affair. Shocking :shrug: I don't remember what he even looks like, all I know is that my friend called her baby after him (which is why I remembered it was 4 years ago!)

Ha ha could have been alot worse....at least he was quite fit :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitch -* ive updated the EDD on first page :) I put jalepinos (cant spell!) on EVERYTHING too - but thats not a pregnancy thing.... thats just a Kas thing :)

*Loo *- OMG your right...ive turned my baby into a crisp. :(

Having a dream about Liam from big bro is ALMOST barmier than dreaming about rescuing Jesus from a basketball hoop! Thats just sooo random lol :rofl:

*Laura* - which doppler did you plump for? and yep, DONT panic if you dont find it yet xxx as for work - at least youve been contracted there for a while so im sure it will be fine :) how will it effect your maternity leave money? hope it all works out for you.. sure it will :flower:


----------



## lauraclili

I went for the Sonoline B in the end because the reviews were so good and it says you can use it from 10 weeks. 

Work thing means I won't get SMP so we're going to be poor! BUT baby is sooo worth it! 

:D


----------



## firsttimer1

lauraclili said:


> I went for the Sonoline B in the end because the reviews were so good and it says you can use it from 10 weeks.
> 
> Work thing means I won't get SMP so we're going to be poor! BUT baby is sooo worth it!
> 
> :D

The sonoline B is amazing hun so good choice! Im missing mine (its in OHs van to stop me using it again) and hearing the HB is best thing in world :kiss:

And too right the baby is worth it :) even if we all have to live off baked beans (tesco value of course) throughout maternity... its STILLLL worth it :happydance:

Well ladies, you know my healthy day i was having today (after last nights chinese)? well its 12:25 lunch time here and so far ive eaten:

Honeynut cornflakes
Walkers crisps
1 apple
picked onion monster munch
Supernoodles
... and half a small dairy milk

....im a disaster :dohh: so embarrassed. Tonights dinner is going to have to be packed full of veg!!! :sick:


----------



## pooch

what i wouldn't do for some roast chicken walkers crisps!! i may have to go onto a british food store site and order some...i did that a couple of years ago, DH thought i was crazy. hello? we don't have good flavors like that over here. same goes for chocolate-we have cadbury here but it's made by hersheys and is just not the same. i was going to get some when i was in canada a couple of weeks ago, they have the good stuff too. they do sell malteesers at the grocery store in the imported food section, i try to not go down that aisle because i will buy all of the bad stuff!
yea, i just wake up once to pee. i go right before i go to bed and don't drink anything past 7pm but it doesn't matter. but i don't notice that i have to pee any more during the day like they say you will. not complaining!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Firsttimer1: I am getting up every night to pee, can't make it through even one night without having to get up around 3am to pee... last night was worse, I got up at 12pm to pee (only been asleep for about 1.5 hours) then I kept waking up around 4am because I had to go again. Ugh I don't know where it all comes from because I am trying not to drink anything before bed... consider yourself lucky that you don't have an interrupted sleep.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Well ladies, you know my healthy day i was having today (after last nights chinese)? well its 12:25 lunch time here and so far ive eaten:
> 
> Honeynut cornflakes
> Walkers crisps
> 1 apple
> picked onion monster munch
> Supernoodles
> ... and half a small dairy milk
> 
> ....im a disaster :dohh: so embarrassed. Tonights dinner is going to have to be packed full of veg!!! :sick:

I think after that admission you need to change your 'currently feeling' from Angelic :haha:

Pooch - We should sort you out a food parcel....it sounds like an emergency :thumbup:


----------



## em2656

Pickled onion monster munch rules!!! hehehe

I am also cursed with the need to pee half way through the night and again desperately so when I wake up.

My ms has lifted a bit, still feel sick every day, but it is no longer all day thank goodness.

I can also relate to the weird dreams. I wake up so confussed in the mornings trying to work out what it all means lol

So glad your scan went well Loo, a day or two really wont make any difference in the long run. Our LO's will arrive when they're good and ready when the time comes, so try not to let it worry or upset you.

Can't wait for my scan, we're trying to wait until after the scan to tell the three kids and it's killing me. Only 3 weeks and 3 days to go!

I'm soooooo tired.... sorry to moan.

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> Ok - i had my first vivid dream.
> 
> It involved jesus (?!); harry potter; me and a basketball hoop. Basically i was talking with Harry Potter in an arcade when i saw these men chasing a boy. When they caught him they put him in a basketball hoop and then starting laughing. I went over (H.Potter by this point gone) and told them to be ashamed and that the man they were bullying was Jesus. When i looked up at the basketball hoop it was now about 100 feet in the air! The boys ran off and i rang the fire brigade to come and get Jesus down.
> 
> Ive officially lost my marbles. :headspin:

Okay, before I even read the rest of the post, seems you ladies are up gabbing while I am sleeping, I have to comment on this. I just about died laughing and all I read was Jesus, Harry Potter and a basketball hoop. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> I think after that admission you need to change your 'currently feeling' from Angelic :haha:

i looked for a ''greedy'' feeling but there wasnt one - so twisted will have to do!!

*newfielady* - i cant beleive i never got any sympathy for my messed up dream you know, it was a harrowing ordeal having to watch it all play out :rofl:

ps/ im currently eating a fruit salad in an effort to redeem myself and return to 'angelic' LOL


----------



## newfielady

Sorry firsttimer, that was the highlight of my morning :haha:



> Ha! If my next scan WAS December, I think I would be banging on the sonographers door in desperation!!!!! Having said that, this is obviously the longest preganncy in history, so it probably wouldn't matter!!!
> 
> I've just figured out that if I were really 7+4, then I would have got a possitive HPT at only 6, SIX DPO! I DON'T F*#$!%G THINK SO!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: This was also freaking hilarious. Don't worry loo, I'm sure this won't be the last time you think this is the longest pregnancy in history lol. Congrats on a great scan. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

I have no fruit in the house and really cannot face lifting myself from the sofa to get some......:cry:

4 hours til hubby gets home...best get my order in :winkwink:


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning Ladies or Afternoon to those oversea's.

I am feeling a lot better today, it sucks that I never feel good on the weekend! lol! 

Hope all is well with everyone~I go for my dating scan tomorrow - pretty excited to see how my little bean has grown in a week!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anyone else sitting around with the top button of their pants (trousers for you English girls) undone? I am finding all my jeans are too tight around the waist, must be the bloat. I hope no one notices, I'm sitting at my desk at work haha.


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep, had the tight jeans problem for a couple of weeks already! It's not that the button won't do up, just it presses on my stomach and makes me feel sick! Have already resorted to using a hairband as a button extender. Fortunately i work from home most of the time so living in tracksuit bottoms or maxi-dresses (bit fancy for sitting around at my desk but no tight waist!)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I can do up the button but like you, it feels too tight and seems to press into my stomach, which hurts a little. As soon as I get home I put on my pj bottoms or something less restrictive. Haha wish I was showing a little more so I could go buy some maternity pants, would feel weird at this stage to go to the store to buy a pair lol.


----------



## pooch

i am wearing the one pair of maternity pants i have today, yesterday it was yoga pants (i work from home) but yesterday i ordered 2 belly bands off of ebay and they should be here by the weekend...i have to go into the office next week and wear my dress pants and they are a little tight. hopefully the belly bands will work


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oooh belly bands, hadn't thought of those, I will try and get myself some.


----------



## firsttimer1

pristock - good luck for tomo hun, make sure u update us :) enjoy it! x

yep im always sitting with button undone these days.... oh the shame lol xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Yesterday I managed to get my one remaining pair of suit trousers done up before going in to see a customer.....such a relief when I go out of the appt and I could drive the 2 hours home with them undone....aaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## loolindley

I've been constantly having my jeans undone, but most embarassingly, this morning when I had got to the hospital, I couldn't park in the car park, so just got as close as I could. Got out of the car and started walking before I realised my jeans were fully undone and were falling down! But I couldn't do them up in the street, so I had to waddle to the hospital and into the toilet with them falling down. So embarassing!!!


----------



## loolindley

Just caved and had a pack of beef monster munch. NOM! I want the other 5 packs now :cry: BEFORE my weigh in too!!


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo stop talking about crisps lol.... im trying to be good since my earlier binge!!!

i said my tiredness was disappearing... PAH!!! i was in bed by 10pm last nite, woke up at 8:30am today, had a 1 hour nap at around 3ish and am now ready for another!!! :sleep:

Ladies - have you ALL got your 12th week scan dates already? im scared im going to be left behind as im not seeing MW for first appt until a week friday (when i will be 10w5d) and she doesnt book the scan until then??!! :wacko:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I dont have a scan yet booked... I have a doctors appointment set at 12 weeks but I don't think they do the scan at that appointment. I am currently trying to set up my 12 week scan but the hospital is not returning my calls... we have the option of going for a 11-13 week scan to check for abdormalities (downs syndrom, spina bifida, etc) but this scan (IPS: Integrated Prenatal Screening) is optional.


----------



## pooch

my scan is booked for september 1st.
so i weighed myself and i'm up around 5 lbs. not great. do you think that the bloating in the belly is water weight and that the weight will go down once the bloating goes down or am i fooling myself?


----------



## 2nd time

loolindley

i have to say i have the longest pregnancy in history been almost constantly pregnant since april 2009 lol had 12 wees between first two pregnancies and about 8 thistime lol i feel like pregnant is my normal state


----------



## firsttimer1

Pooch - alot of it probably is water retention, try not to stress :)

Ive just seen a post on first tri about a'pregnancy bible' book which is apparently really good?? any of you girls got it / heard of it??


----------



## firsttimer1

think this is the book: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Pregnancy-Bible-revised-expanded/dp/190476097X


----------



## lauraclili

I haven't even got the date for my booking appointment yet, let alone my 12 weeks scan. :( I'm hoping I'll get a letter through about it in the next couple of days.


----------



## lozza1uk

I've got the Pregnancy Bible, think it's really good! it looked about the best of all the ones i looked through in the shop.
And re scans - when i went for my first midwife appt on 9/8 they told me the scan date which they'd already fixed (30/8)


----------



## 2nd time

i have the pregnancu bible its fantastic buy it buy it buy it their has not been a question that book couldnt answr its brilllllll buy it 

anyone guess i rate this book they also do a baby bible for when lo arrives which is soo muh etter than the ook the health visitor gives you


----------



## loolindley

I think a lot of the modern pregnancy books are similar. 2 that I have are:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Birth-Beyond-Definitive-Pregnancy-Family/dp/0091856949/ref=pd_sim_b_49

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rough-Guid...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313511789&sr=1-1

The second one is AMAZING, and so funny. It's not stuck up at all and tells it how it is with loads of amusing stories that you think "Oh yea, thats what I'm like". It has me in stitches, and my OH even wants to read it to find out what is so funny. Defo recommend it :D


----------



## loolindley

My midwife isn't coming until a week Thurs, but when she booked that in, she also booked my dating scan. Why don't you call and ask if she can book you one in. You could say something like you just want to know so you can let work be aware? x


----------



## firsttimer1

i tried that but reception at the surgery just assured me that it wud all be done in time... guess i just have to take their word for it :( They are the experts i guess!!! 

Going to explore your book links now :)


----------



## loolindley

Oooh. Tripple post. You lot are so lucky!

Just read a funny passage in my preggo book and thought I would share:

About a 10 week ultrasound...

"The head seemed to turn towards us like something from an alien movie. 'Oh fuck, that's too weird', I say and nobody answers. It occurs to me that you're not supposed to say fuck during an ultrasound. Repeat after me: Mummies ought not to say fuck. Sigh. So much to learn.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

i bought the 2nd one :) thanks! :flower:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

loolindley said:


> Oooh. Tripple post. You lot are so lucky!
> 
> Just read a funny passage in my preggo book and thought I would share:
> 
> About a 10 week ultrasound...
> 
> "The head seemed to turn towards us like something from an alien movie. 'Oh fuck, that's too weird', I say and nobody answers. It occurs to me that you're not supposed to say fuck during an ultrasound. Repeat after me: Mummies ought not to say fuck. Sigh. So much to learn.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:haha: thats funny, I needed a laugh. Ugh I feel so yucky at the minute. Just went to the lunch room at work to eat and the smell of everyone else's lunch made me sooo nauseous :sick: I am considering going home early just so I don't start gagging at work.


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

Honestly, I work all day and mayhem breaks loose on this thread. I miss it all. Scans, funky dreams, jalapeno peppers, involuntary flashing in carparks and lazy dressing. Loo, glad to see your scan went well, despite the funky dates. I hope they get them straightened out at the dating scan. 

Well, I'm sorry to pour water on the junk brigade but I am mostly eating:
Porridge with dried fruit
A wholemeal sandwich with cheese, carrot, rocket etc 
Vegetable stew or somesuch 
Fruit throughout the day

My one junky concession is chedder cheese and jam on crackers when I get home and I am literally ravenous. Don't worry, I'm sure I'll eat junky stuff soon. MrC would be positively disappointed if I didn't crave something...

My scan appointment came through, 6/9 and MrC is coming. I am so tired today....almost fell asleep on the train and ended up far away from home.


----------



## mitchnorm

I agree....its easy to miss so much on this thread!!! How am I going to find time to actually work :haha:...luckily 'working' from home today which mainly involved making a few phone calls in between BnB and FB ooopsie

Have been to the shops though and bought fruit....I feel very angelic now :winkwink:...also got some Philadelphia with Chilli...how good does that sound yummy


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> I think a lot of the modern pregnancy books are similar. 2 that I have are:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Birth-Beyond-Definitive-Pregnancy-Family/dp/0091856949/ref=pd_sim_b_49
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rough-Guid...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313511789&sr=1-1
> 
> The second one is AMAZING, and so funny. It's not stuck up at all and tells it how it is with loads of amusing stories that you think "Oh yea, thats what I'm like". It has me in stitches, and my OH even wants to read it to find out what is so funny. Defo recommend it :D

Ooooh have just bought book number 2....I already have 'What to expect when you're expecting' which is good, very informative but pretty dry. This looks a bit entertaining :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## newfielady

:rofl: I am going to order that book! That's from the second one, yes? I was at work and the smell of all the food (and people) made me :sick:. Glad to be home for a few hours. Back to work again for the supper rush :wacko:

I have an appointment with my doctor for the end of the month so I guess he'll set me up for my 12 week u/s then. :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Yep Newfielady, the second one/ It's called The Rough Guide to Pregnancy and Birth. It's fab!

I wish I was getting a commission on all this upselling!!!!

Newfielady, when you go back to work, please can you post me some chow mein and some spring rolls? Soooooo hungry!!!

Like you, MsCrow I am being uber healthy. Fruit for breakie, ryvita and phili with salad and youghurt for lunch, and something home made and healthy for tea. Can guarentee that if I wasn't at SW though I would be running rampent through the aisles of the supermarket!


----------



## MsCrow

I was looking at the Rough Guide in Oxfam and laughing at some of the bits in it, you've convinced me to order it.

I am also seeking the best baby bible so we can look things up at 3am in the morning when we're stressing and it would be rude to ring my mum.


----------



## 2nd time

the baby bible its not funny but its a great referance book ideal for 3am


----------



## newfielady

Anyone know what £8.75 is in Can $ ?


----------



## newfielady

Ah who cares. I ordered it anyways lol. I should get it by the 8th of September. :D Can't wait. Loo you _should_ be getting lot's of commissions today :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

they are gonna sell out - all thanks to Loo LOL!!!

well ive gone from being shattered to making fairy cakes.... only pregnancy eh??? :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ladies.....

My other news for tonight (apart from buying the Rough Guide book :haha:)...is that I finally took the plunge and called my parents to tell them. Nearly 10 weeks in and I work up the courage. I wont bore you with details why I didnt tell them earlier....they are typically just not very demonstrative and emotional about things like that. 

Just sooooo relieved - they were very very pleased....wondering if I was every going to get round to it (apparently they talk about it alot ha ha. I am 38 and its my first!)....quite surprised by their reaction :thumbup:

They have requested a girl :haha:

I feel like I have just got my BFP all over again!


----------



## 2nd time

mitchnorm said:


> Ladies.....
> 
> My other news for tonight (apart from buying the Rough Guide book :haha:)...is that I finally took the plunge and called my parents to tell them. Nearly 10 weeks in and I work up the courage. I wont bore you with details why I didnt tell them earlier....they are typically just not very demonstrative and emotional about things like that.
> 
> Just sooooo relieved - they were very very pleased....wondering if I was every going to get round to it (apparently they talk about it alot ha ha. I am 38 and its my first!)....quite surprised by their reaction :thumbup:
> 
> They have requested a girl :haha:
> 
> I feel like I have just got my BFP all over again!

aghh thats great enjoy the feeling telling eole is sooo much fun last time i told everyoneearly and was on a massive downer on day of 12 wee scan as had no one to tel this time we might even wait till 20 weeks


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sitting at work trying not to puke :sick: I haven't felt this crappy in awhile/ever. I have run out of food to snack on, so it will just progressively get worse from here. I am going to try and finish what I am working on and leave early.


----------



## pristock230

Joannaxoxo said:


> Sitting at work trying not to puke :sick: I haven't felt this crappy in awhile/ever. I have run out of food to snack on, so it will just progressively get worse from here. I am going to try and finish what I am working on and leave early.

You poor thing you have been so sick - have you tried Saltines? I know they work for me - bland and boring I know but it might help?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes but I am so sick of them now that the thought of them doesn't exactly appeal to me (I do have some with me so if I get desperate I will eat them). I haven't actually thrown up yet from ms, but i've been so close. Sometimes I wonder if I actually do throw up that it might help? Not sure, I hate being sick.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Ladies.....
> 
> My other news for tonight (apart from buying the Rough Guide book :haha:)...is that I finally took the plunge and called my parents to tell them. Nearly 10 weeks in and I work up the courage. I wont bore you with details why I didnt tell them earlier....they are typically just not very demonstrative and emotional about things like that.
> 
> Just sooooo relieved - they were very very pleased....wondering if I was every going to get round to it (apparently they talk about it alot ha ha. I am 38 and its my first!)....quite surprised by their reaction :thumbup:
> 
> They have requested a girl :haha:
> 
> I feel like I have just got my BFP all over again!

well done on telling them hun :thumbup: and even better that they were pleased :happydance:

i told my rents a while ago - my mum keeps asking me when the 12 week scan is so that she can bring cakes into work and tell everyone haha :)

I just hope i make it safely to 12 weeks :blush:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey ladies! 

Well thanks to you guys, guess what we had for dinner?? Chinese of course...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: It was delicious and one of the only things I have actually enjoyed in several weeks. So far so good...it is still there, in my tummy...TMI I know!!!! :dohh:

Congrats Loo on your scan - put your feet up and chiiiiiilllllll :flower:

xx

PS Now I'm on Amazon looking at books and dopplers...hubby thinks I've been possessed.... :shrug:

PPS Also been devouring pickled onion monster munch and pickle onions...this baby is gonna be preserved...:haha:


----------



## Widger

Well..... I've just finished my Ocado shop and guess what I added last minute........ Monster munch :rofl:

If you are looking for a fun read then A Bloke's Guide to Pregnancy is very amusing too. It is meant for men but I read more of it than my hubby and had me laughing out loud. I read it towards end of pregnancy and was funny to read about our symptoms etc.

I've defo worked out that if I don't eat regularly then I feel faint and ill so I've been eating most of the day :haha: My belly has popped out good and proper. Defo showing quicker this time. I need to get bump pic

Mitchnorm - :hi: and so glad your parents were excited for you. I haven't told mine yet and can't wait for their reaction.

Loo - Glad scan went well. If it makes you feel any better I seem to have gone back a few days too.


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak, 

eating chinese, buying a doppler, buying a pregnancy book and having dreams about Liam from big bro or Jesus with harry potter should be our initiation process! :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

Firsttimer - defo!!!!! Ah well, at least we're all going crazy together...right?!!! 

PS Your dream had me laughing out loud...think it was the Jesus bit that finally did it!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kwynia

I had Chinese too!!


----------



## firsttimer1

i feel so blasphemous!! lol I wonder if Jesus in a basketball hoop has any significant meaning in dreams?!

I just found this.... *DREAM MEANINGS:*

JESUS
*''Jesus can often link to moments when you have been questioning yourself or had to undergo trying circumstances''* Yes - but the basketball hoop?

LIAM FROM BIG BRO
*Dreaming about Liam from big brother means you should probably be checking into the priory sometime soon.... especially if it was a sexual dream whilst laying next to your partner.... thats just wrong. Very wrong. Bad girl.*

OK OK im only kidding :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> Pooch - alot of it probably is water retention, try not to stress :)
> 
> Ive just seen a post on first tri about a'pregnancy bible' book which is apparently really good?? any of you girls got it / heard of it??

Evening ladies,

Wow you have been chatty today...just catching up.

I have said book and highly recommend it - it's brilliant and I've had my head in it loads :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

2nd time said:


> the baby bible its not funny but its a great referance book ideal for 3am

It sure is and very very reassuring too with it's guide to symptoms. I love the detailed coloured photographs of the baby week by week too


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Some good giggles there girls :D nice one.

Scan for me tomorrow :( 10am - please God let everything be ok.

On a happy note, my cousin text me this morning to tell me her friend was selling a spotless, good as new 5 piece pram set! It's amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!! And I picked it up for £70.00!!!!!! She'd have paid loads more for it, it's absoltely brilliant.

She was also selling a fisherprice rocker which rocks itself and plays 7 types of music and my cousin bought us that :)

I was thinking maybe we shouldn't get it because of the brown stuff and the scan tomorrow but it was such a good bargain and it's unbelievably immaculate including a sheepskin cosy toes that we just didn't wanna pass it up and someone else would have snapped it up cos she'd put it on Facebook.

So, in our living room we've got a 5 piece set pram and a rocker :D

Fabulous xxx


----------



## 2nd time

i just found a lump in my breast has anyone eles got lumpy boobs this is sort of pea sized bit worried now


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_B - a HUUUUUGE good luck for tomorrow hun, cant wait for a happy update and then u can start enjoying your purchases more :)

Try and get an early night hun as no doubt you will lie in bed thinking about it awhile.... :hugs:

talk to you tomo when u update us :dance: NIGHT!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> i just found a lump in my breast has anyone eles got lumpy boobs this is sort of pea sized bit worried now

sorry 2nd time - i posted my last message before this popped up.

My boobs are very different now, bigger and just feel.... ''weird'', but i havent got any bumps. i think altho its prob something totally normal (maybe even just a reaction to some clothing or something?) its ALWAYS worth seeing the doctor about a lump or bump. Esp if been there for a while??

Otherwise you will just worry. But chances are its nothing hun :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## em2656

I get lumps in both breasts recently. Various shapes and sizes and they've not lasted more than a day.

I breastfed all 3 of my kids and it feels very similar to how they would feel just before I needed to feed. But obviously not quite as intense and only small random lumps as apposed to my whole breast.

I wouldnt worry too much. But obviously there's no harm in getting yourself checked out with your G.p. to put your mind at rest.

Emma xxx


----------



## 2nd time

thanks i had a lump when i was 11 and it turned out to be a cyst i will make a dr ap tommorow 

got my booking in appointment at 9.30 am which might b fun with a 18month old and a 5 month ol in tow lol


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> i feel so blasphemous!! lol I wonder if Jesus in a basketball hoop has any significant meaning in dreams?!
> 
> I just found this.... *DREAM MEANINGS:*
> 
> JESUS
> *''Jesus can often link to moments when you have been questioning yourself or had to undergo trying circumstances''* Yes - but the basketball hoop?
> 
> LIAM FROM BIG BRO
> *Dreaming about Liam from big brother means you should probably be checking into the priory sometime soon.... especially if it was a sexual dream whilst laying next to your partner.... thats just wrong. Very wrong. Bad girl.*
> 
> OK OK im only kidding :)

:rofl: I had a dream a couple weeks ago about my (chinese) boss(s) having a samuri sword fight and someone shot them :wacko: What do you reckon that means :dohh:


----------



## kymied

I had an appointment with the midwife today. She is going on the date from my last period and has me at 10 weeks. I told her my BBT chart has me at 8+3 so we booked an ultrasound for Monday to figure out who wins. She was not able to find a heart beat but she said my uterus is about the size and position of nine weeks.

No heart beat but still a good appointment.


----------



## pooch

My hunger is out of control! Prob because i did a proper workout this morning, walk/jog and weight lifting. I already had dinner (chicken and brown rice) and an english muffin as a snack and i feel like i havent eaten


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Can I cautiously ask to join you ?! :kiss: I believe I am about 9 weeks pregnant but could be out as I haven't had a period due to breastfeeding my daughter still and having PCOS!

After spending 8 years trying and getting no where I am so happy to be expecting my 2nd miracle !!

Does anyone else have a small age gap? My daughter will be one on 3rd September :cloud9:

P.S - Don't even get me started on sore breasts - Mine hurt like hell (especially when I am feeding aswell :haha:)

Hope everybody is well. xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Welcome Laurak.....i am not the founding member of this thread butt was welcomed in yesterday....you need to read back through the thread to see the weirdness that ensues. Takes our minds of stressing :haha:

This is my first at the age of 38 so i am a slow starter :haha:

Anyway must go to work and 'pretend' to work :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


firsttimer1 said:


> i feel so blasphemous!! lol I wonder if Jesus in a basketball hoop has any significant meaning in dreams?!
> 
> I just found this.... *DREAM MEANINGS:*
> 
> JESUS
> *''Jesus can often link to moments when you have been questioning yourself or had to undergo trying circumstances''* Yes - but the basketball hoop?
> 
> LIAM FROM BIG BRO
> *Dreaming about Liam from big brother means you should probably be checking into the priory sometime soon.... especially if it was a sexual dream whilst laying next to your partner.... thats just wrong. Very wrong. Bad girl.*
> 
> OK OK im only kidding :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Hi Laura! :hi: of course you can join us, although I am getting pretty jealous of people joining who are MORE pregnant that me!!! :rofl: At this rate my dates are going to be so pushed back I will be an April Mamma!!!! OMG, can you imagine having an April Fool's day baby?! :cry:

Bichon, lots of thoughts for you today. I really hope that everything is ok, and please come and give us some news when you know. :hugs: I don't think you are mad buying a pram now. Someone on FB put up that they are selling their travel system yesterday, but I haven't told people yet, AND she is only an aquaintence, so I don't want her to be the first to know. I think I will just have to resign myself to a new one maybe in the new year. 

Which is no bad thing.......I am really looking forward to test driving all the prams up the aisles of MotherCare or wherever!!!

Has any of you UK ladies looked into going to the Baby Show?? I really want to go, but the Manchester one is in 2 weeks, which just seems to early to be going baby stuff mad, and the next two are in London with is just too much of a smelly treck for me (it's about a 5 hour drive). The one in Brum is after our babies are due, so thats rubbish too. I'm fairly annoyed about this...can you tell?!?!


----------



## firsttimer1

> :rofl: I had a dream a couple weeks ago about my (chinese) boss(s) having a samuri sword fight and someone shot them :wacko: What do you reckon that means :dohh:

*Newfie* - I think it meant - you had a bad day at work!!!! :rofl:

*Kymied *- glad ur appt went well - and its great you get to have another scan to confirm dates!! :) 

*Pooch* - i have just woken up and my stomach is RUMMMMBLIIING. it then stays like that allllll day. Goish im going to get HUGE. :(

*LauaraK1982* - WELCOME :dance: congrats on your BFP and i thinks its great having two kids close together - thats my plan too. Although OH thinks im crazy Lol. So how are u feeling other than sore BBs? Hope your ok and enjoying it so far without the dreaded :sick:

*Bichon* - One hour to go :dance:

Morning to *everyone *else on here!! 

Today my aim is to have a crisp free (yep you heard right) a crisp FREE day. So crisp talk is banned...from....now. :) LOL 
Also going to try and either go for a walk or swim or something. Im seeing the MW a week friday and im scared she is going to put me at high risk cos im now a little overweight!!! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo *- yep think were going to go to a baby show; but London bound for us :) Thing is, when we were getting married i HATED the wedding shows - all crammed, lots of people hassling you...urgh.... so not sure why im going to this now HAHA xxx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

firsttimer1 said:


> *LauaraK1982* - WELCOME :dance: congrats on your BFP and i thinks its great having two kids close together - thats my plan too. Although OH thinks im crazy Lol. So how are u feeling other than sore BBs? Hope your ok and enjoying it so far without the dreaded :sick:

TBH - No symptoms other than being extremely clumsy which is what made me do the test !! My whole pregnancy with my 1st daughter I kept falling over and spilling drinks etc etc !! Im hoping this pregnancy will be the same as I was very lucky 1st time round. x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning everyone!

im off to my second midwife appointment in a few moments! yay. im hoping i might get to hear the heartbeat but i don't know if its too early?

update you later,

good luck to those who need it x


----------



## firsttimer1

> Im hoping this pregnancy will be the same as I was very lucky 1st time round

If you have made it to 9 weeks sickness free etc then its likely your safe :)

Again welcome to this thread, we are all nutty but its great fun. We have one lady (Bichon) having a scan at 10am today so we are all waiting for her update which is exciting. 

Other than that our main topics of discussion tend to be (in no particular order): Monster Munch; chinese food; other crisps; REALLY freaky dreams; babies which are shaped like crisps; killing bosses with big chinese swords.... and anything else which is extremely important :winkwink:

*MrsCupcake *- Have fun today, wow - your 2nd appt already? Thats good! I just get one at 10 weeks - not sure after that lol. Enjoy it - and i hope you get to hear the HB!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Oooooooooo monster munch !!! Well hopefully I am here to stay !!

And good luck with your scan Bichon - Its such a lovely feeling seeing your little bean bouncing about on the screen. xx


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> *Loo *- yep think were going to go to a baby show; but London bound for us :) Thing is, when we were getting married i HATED the wedding shows - all crammed, lots of people hassling you...urgh.... so not sure why im going to this now HAHA xxx

I've been going to the Good Food Show every year with my mum, but giving it a miss this year as it really is a bun fight (scuse the pun). I can't imagine doing it 23 weeks preggo. Maybe it's good all the shows are inconvenient. I just REALLY wanted to be in a place where ALL the prams would be at once. There are so many, I just don't know where to start! *sigh*

Have a great appointment today Mrs Cupcake. x


----------



## firsttimer1

haha see prams dont really interest me? having a nursery / baby space does but not the practical bits LOL. Im sure i will get interested at some point though :)

*Ladies* - *Has anyone else got back ache?* Mine has been ongoing for 2/3 days and its in the lower, lumbar region :( Its not REALY bad... just always there like a niggling sensation. Wouldnt have thought wud get back ache this early??


----------



## loolindley

Yea, I've been having back ache (and shoulder/neck ache, but possibly down to how I have slept). I'm walking about holding my back like im 9 months pregnant! what am I going to be like when I've got the actual baby weight to carry?!


----------



## firsttimer1

exactly the same as me then.... i actually stopped yesterday whilst walking with hands on back and nearly pee'd my pants laughing at myself! I feel like a fraud!!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Yup, me too on the backache! 

I know what you mean about the baby show although one of my friends went when she was preggo and she got loads of interesting ideas and lots of good stuff. She said it was much better than the wedding show (which was a bit of a rush and a squeeze), probably because it is full of pregnant women!


----------



## firsttimer1

think i will go then :) My poor OH..... i will bribe him with something :)


----------



## loolindley

Back ache could be down to our massive boob growth?


----------



## lauraclili

:haha: Loo, I like your thinking! 

Guess what I had for dinner last night! Yup! Chinese takeaway, delivered to the house. BLiss! And, I managed it all without any :sick: Brilliant!


----------



## loolindley

I didn't give you an update on my only bra left that fits (the one where my mammouth boob snapped the underwire), well, when I went for my scan yesterday my boob started killing, and when I got home and released the puppies, I discovered that the snapped underwire had broken free and was stabbing under my boob. Its left nasty red marks, so I took out the broken underwire, and when I had to put my bra back on last night to go to SW my boobs looked wonky. Marvellous. Just had an e mail from the place I ordered my new ones on line and it could be 3 more days. Eeeeekkk!!!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Eeek indeed! I had to go and buy another new bra yesterday. I bought 2 non-underwired ones when I first found out because my normal ones got soooo uncomfortable. I'd gone up 2 back sizes and 1 cup size in a week! MEasured again yesterday and I'd gone up another 2 cup sizes! Yikes! :holly:


----------



## loolindley

Just had a thought. I had to measure my own boobs (the nearest big town is an hour and a half away). What if my bras arrive and they dont fit???? I can't hang loose for much longer!


----------



## mitchnorm

I bought two new bras on the weekend....but really cannot bring myself to buy the non-underwire ones...I like a little more lift and control. Although I am going to have someones eye out with these DD's soon :haha:

Baby show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I went to the wedding show in earls court a couple of years ago and it was a bit hellish but I quite fancy the baby one. You think it'll be quite sressy with all those hormones around.....bet they dont have a champagne bar like at the wedding one :cry: 

Firsttimer - when is it? It is October end off - I think I remember something about it.

Good luck with appts and scans today..... :thumbup:

BTW - how on earth do you manage to keep up with everyone on here and answer them separately, First timer....yes you!! Do you have a note pad that you scribble things down in before replying (cos that very organised) or is there some wizzy tool on here to flick back and forward between postings and your reply. Such a techno-phobe :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

I am really worried that my boobs are going to make walking difficult!!!! I'm usually a 'chesty' girl but now I am sporting the delightful double boob effect (and even triple boob on some occasions...eeekkk!!). What the hell are they gonna look like in a months time....two months...arrrrggghhhh!! :wacko::wacko:

I got two new bras from M&S yesterday and modelled them for hubby...first words were...'they're BIG 'uns ain't they'!!!!! I think my crushed face said enough and he then said I was looking very trim everywhere else, PAH!!! :nope: Too little, too late, buster. :winkwink:

Loo - good luck with the "new boulder-holders"...think I'll be getting some new, new ones again soon!! :haha::haha: x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Today my aim is to have a crisp free (yep you heard right) a crisp FREE day. So crisp talk is banned...from....now. :) LOL
> Also going to try and either go for a walk or swim or something. Im seeing the MW a week friday and im scared she is going to put me at high risk cos im now a little overweight!!! :wacko:

Mmmmmm crisps!!! 

I am in the office today and the vending machine is on a different floor so I am safe....for now! I have brought in homemade banana, walnut and cranberry loaf...a banana and apple...should keep me going til 11.30 :haha:

Oh and stupid moment of my day.....set off for work....got half way round the M25 and realised I had forgotten my laptop :dohh:....turn around, back home and now in office oopsie....BABY BRAIN getting worse


----------



## Nicnak282

PS OMG I AM A PRUNE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## loolindley

mitchnorm said:


> BTW - how on earth do you manage to keep up with everyone on here and answer them separately, First timer....yes you!! Do you have a note pad that you scribble things down in before replying (cos that very organised) or is there some wizzy tool on here to flick back and forward between postings and your reply. Such a techno-phobe :haha:

I've been thinking about this and she MUST make notes! Either that or she has an awesome memory....


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> BTW - how on earth do you manage to keep up with everyone on here and answer them separately, First timer....yes you!! Do you have a note pad that you scribble things down in before replying (cos that very organised) or is there some wizzy tool on here to flick back and forward between postings and your reply. Such a techno-phobe :haha:
> 
> I've been thinking about this and she MUST make notes! Either that or she has an awesome memory....Click to expand...

There is something sneaky going on.....fess up!!! You are making me feel really inadequate :haha:......Michelle must do better :winkwink:


----------



## Sambles

firsttimer - I know you said crisp talk was banned but I'm actually going mental and I need to vent!! I've been craving salt n vinegar crisps and HAVE to have at least 3 packs a day. Anyway last night I checked in the cupboard and there were 2 packs left. Well I've just gone to have a pack and both have gone :growlmad: So OH must have taken BOTH packs to work knowing full well that I need them. And now I can't stop thinking about them!


----------



## firsttimer1

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA you guys make me laugh. I love that youve both been wondering how i do it :rofl: 
Basically what i do is i make my OH sit there and scribble down your messages which i read out to him.... ONLY KIDDING :rofl:

I read a post and then i type my reply into the 'reply' box. I then ''cut'' it and then read the next post by you ladies.. i then ''paste'' my last reply and add my next one... and so forth.... its SO easy (literally takes 2 seconds) and not exciting at all im afraid!! Wish i could tell you im some sort of word spy.... but infact my short term memory is so bad that my DH thinks i need to see a specialist LOL

As for the bra's... well. dont get me started. My 32Fs and now 32Gs :( Poor mum has been sent out to get me some more from her local shop where they do odd sizes LOL. No wonder my back aches!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Sambles said:


> firsttimer - I know you said crisp talk was banned but I'm actually going mental and I need to vent!! I've been craving salt n vinegar crisps and HAVE to have at least 3 packs a day. Anyway last night I checked in the cupboard and there were 2 packs left. Well I've just gone to have a pack and both have gone :growlmad: So OH must have taken BOTH packs to work knowing full well that I need them. And now I can't stop thinking about them!

Sambles, i swear on my life - as i was reading your post i was eating some salt and vinegar walkers. I lasted until 11:10am. :yellowcard: (im not sure of the relevance of this smiley either - i just liked it.)

As for your husband - give me his number and i will give him a what for. How dare he take a pregnant womens crisps. And SandV as well! Well i never. This is grounds for divorce. What are you going to do about it? I think you should empty a bag of cheese and onion crisps (or pickled onion monster munch as they reek) under his bed pillow and shout at him ''well! You wanted crisps!!'' 

He wouldnt take them again thats for sure.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

If its any consolation girls I am currently a JJ !!! I am so hoping that as I am still feeding my daughter I wont get any more swollen than what they already are !!!

To do all the personals I normally have two window tabs open - I go to the last post so the reply box is up on one page and then on the other I read the thread. HTH. xx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA you guys make me laugh. I love that youve both been wondering how i do it :rofl:
> Basically what i do is i make my OH sit there and scribble down your messages which i read out to him.... ONLY KIDDING :rofl:
> 
> I read a post and then i type my reply into the 'reply' box. I then ''cut'' it and then read the next post by you ladies.. i then ''paste'' my last reply and add my next one... and so forth.... its SO easy (literally takes 2 seconds) and not exciting at all im afraid!! Wish i could tell you im some sort of word spy.... but infact my short term memory is so bad that my DH thinks i need to see a specialist LOL

Well thats very disappointing.... but I shall be trying it :haha:

Baby Show Earls Court - 28th - 30th October...I am on it!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: and draggin OH...he will LOVE IT!


----------



## firsttimer1

I will go to the Earls Court one - think i will try to get OH to take the friday off as the friday may be a tad quieter? L0L!!! maybe not though :) But worth trying!


----------



## Sambles

firsttimer - well I text him and asked him what he was playing at and he replied with 'there's smokey bacon, chicken and cheese and onion left, I'm sure you like one of them flavours'. :saywhat: Can you actually believe he said that?! I'm not sure what his punishment will be yet though.

I phoned my mum to tell her and she is now on her way round with some salt n vinegar walkers for me :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Sambles said:


> firsttimer - well I text him and asked him what he was playing at and he replied with 'there's smokey bacon, chicken and cheese and onion left, I'm sure you like one of them flavours'. :saywhat: Can you actually believe he said that?! I'm not sure what his punishment will be yet though.
> 
> I phoned my mum to tell her and she is now on her way round with some salt n vinegar walkers for me :happydance:

I should bloody well think so.....smokey bacon....is he having a laugh!!? Cant think of anything worse....Good old mum :thumbup:



firsttimer1 said:


> I will go to the Earls Court one - think i will try to get OH to take the friday off as the friday may be a tad quieter? L0L!!! maybe not though :) But worth trying!

Good idea....not sure my fella will get the Friday off but it is sure to be quieter


----------



## firsttimer1

*Sambles *- whatever the punishment is, make sure its befitting the crime. And the crime is terrible :cry: LOL

*Mitchnorm *- are you going to get tickets nearer the time after scans etc? 

*Bichon* - Cant wiat for update... thinking of you :)

Ive been super relaxed the last few weeks (since my scan at 7 weeks i suppose and due to doppler) but im getting nervous again now. Every twinge and pang is terrifying as i dont know whats normal LOL. Although 98% of the time im fine - there is still that 2% thinking that no way am i going to see a H&H baby at 12 week scan.... :wacko:

Honestly, first tri cant end quick enough xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *Mitchnorm *- are you going to get tickets nearer the time after scans etc?

Yesh will probably wait until after 12 week scan.....I have my date through BTW, its 31st August - 2 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I am getting very twitchy as I am still refusing to try that doppler again after two failed attempts...going to wait til this weekend and give it another go :thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Can I cautiously ask to join you ?! :kiss: I believe I am about 9 weeks pregnant but could be out as I haven't had a period due to breastfeeding my daughter still and having PCOS!
> 
> After spending 8 years trying and getting no where I am so happy to be expecting my 2nd miracle !!
> 
> Does anyone else have a small age gap? My daughter will be one on 3rd September :cloud9:
> 
> P.S - Don't even get me started on sore breasts - Mine hurt like hell (especially when I am feeding aswell :haha:)
> 
> Hope everybody is well. xx


i hav a 55 week age gap betweendd1 and dd2and between this one and dd2will be 52 weeks lol


----------



## pooch

Nicnak282 said:


> PS OMG I AM A PRUNE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

yea!!! congrats!

i never heard of a baby show before, i'm not sure if they have them here in the US? i'll have to check.

DH is out of town until saturday for work, thankfully i have stuff planned to keep me entertained. i left this page open on the computer yesterday and when he came home he said don't leave this pregnancy stuff up for me to see, every time i think about it i almost have a heart attack. he's so stressed out about it that i can't enjoy it and can barely share things with him. do you think he'll get over it? we're not in a bad way or anything, i just paid off his motorcycle loan and am putting it up for sale which should give us a nice chunk of $. he just worries about everything.


----------



## 2nd time

as for th bra i snapped my underwire as well lol lol i am a 38 ff need a bigger one


----------



## lozza1uk

Pooch - mine's a bit the same. His reaction when i got the BFP was "oh no" but a few days later he was fine. He's gradually getting more excited as time goes on, and i'm hoping after the 12 week scan he'll be a bit more interested. At the moment he's just wondering where it's going to sleep as we haven't really got a nursery type room (all double rooms). I think men just take a bit longer to come round to the idea! I've left the pregnancy bible by the toilet but i don't think he's picked it up yet!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Oh, and Firsttimer, i'm pretty sure you missed my introductory post last week as i've not been added to the first page list of dates:nope: Either that or you chose to ignore me!!! 

Please can you put me down for 8th March, but i know it will move back (probably by a week) after my dating scan on 30/8! Thank you and hello again!


----------



## firsttimer1

Pooch, my OH is the same. We are fine money wise and yet he worries anyway. He worries that we dont have a nursery, that we need a safer car, that i shouldnt be eating spicy food because the baby might not like it, that he has just bought a motorcross bike and should he sell it now... LOL.... its endless.

He is overjoyed, so excited - but a natural born worrier :)


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> Oh, and Firsttimer, i'm pretty sure you missed my introductory post last week as i've not been added to the first page list of dates:nope: Either that or you chose to ignore me!!!
> 
> Please can you put me down for 8th March, but i know it will move back (probably by a week) after my dating scan on 30/8! Thank you and hello again!

Lozza, i was just about to welcome you as a newbie! :hugs: Im so sorry i missed ur first post and you are now on the EDD list :happydance:

However, your post highlighting my inadequacy could NOT have come at a better time - as a couple of ladies on here (mitch and loo LOL) were beginning to think im some sort of cyborg super memory freak who lives permanently in BabyandBump world !! LOL

so thank you! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Bahahahahahaha!

Though I sugested you may have a super dooper memory, I did secretly think it highly improbable!!! :rofl:

I'm having an emotional couple of hours. No reason why. I've been catching up with corrie and Enders all morning, so that could be enough to make me down in the dumps. I would watch something happier, but Al has said I am not allowed to put BB on series link unless I clear some of the 'crap' I have on there already. Humph!

In other news I have home made vegi soup for lunch. I REALLY don't want it. I want crisps!!!!! Or some sort of junk! Not healthy soup. But I must. :cry:


----------



## JellyBeann

I've just got my internet back after a month of nothing, and I thought I'd check in to say I've lost bubs, so am out for March!! H&H 9 months to everyone else though!!


----------



## firsttimer1

JellyBeann - im really sorry to hear that hun. I hope you rest well and get your forever baby soon xxx lots of love to you xxx


----------



## loolindley

I'm so sorry to hear that JellyBeann. :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

Ever so sorry to hear that jellybean...take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## lauraclili

I'm sorry to hear your news Jellybeann. 

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

So sorry to hear that Jellybeann!!! :cry:


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks guys! Slowly adjusting to it atm, think I've taken it a bit hard!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thats ok hun its only natural - it can take a while to feel 'ok' again. I just wish u all the luck in the world, and when you DO get your next BFP - make sure you let us ladies on this thread know x :hugs: x


----------



## newfielady

Sorry for your loss JellyBeann.

:hi: to the new girl. (sorry, I had to catch up on 6 pages so I can't remember you name :dohh:)
I want to hear about (Luv's?) scan.. I'll check back before I go to work. :D
I don't know what it is about salt and vinegar ships but I want some to now. Darn it, I _was_ going to _try_ and be good. Oh well. :)


----------



## _LauraK1982_

2nd time said:


> _LauraK1982_ said:
> 
> 
> Can I cautiously ask to join you ?! :kiss: I believe I am about 9 weeks pregnant but could be out as I haven't had a period due to breastfeeding my daughter still and having PCOS!
> 
> After spending 8 years trying and getting no where I am so happy to be expecting my 2nd miracle !!
> 
> Does anyone else have a small age gap? My daughter will be one on 3rd September :cloud9:
> 
> P.S - Don't even get me started on sore breasts - Mine hurt like hell (especially when I am feeding aswell :haha:)
> 
> Hope everybody is well. xx
> 
> 
> i hav a 55 week age gap betweendd1 and dd2and between this one and dd2will be 52 weeks lolClick to expand...

Crikey - You will have your hands full !! BUT how lovely, they will be so close as they get older :cloud9:


----------



## em2656

So sorry to hear that Jellybeann xxx

As you may remember I purchased an Angelsounds doppler a week or 2 ago and hadnt realised that they weren't very sensitive. So, I bought a Sonoline B aswell hehehe

Well it arrived this morning (New from Amazon) and it doesnt work :'(
I also dont think it's new either. The box was sealed with that white/misty type selotape (if you know what I mean lol), not the kind a factory uses. The doppler was in one of those clip lock plastic bags that's not even big enough for it to fit in and the bottle of gel doesnt have a hygiene seal!
Then the doppler itself - the mode and backlight buttons dont work, the volume is incredibly quiet and I couldnt even pick up my own heartbeat, never mind bubs.

I'm returning it obviously, but really dissappointed, I so need that reassurance that everything's ok and the 3 weeks and 2 days until my scan feels like forever away :(

I ordered another one from a different company, was a bit more expensive but at least I know it'll definately be new and hopefully it'll work too.

Sorry for moaning, just really dissappointed.

On the plus side, we told the kids yesturday! Well DH kinda bullied me into telling them lol, but they've all responded really well. I was a bit worried as they are from my first marriage and so obviously they've had a lot to deal with over the past 4 years or so. Both with me and their dad divorcing and then me meeting, marrying and now starting another family with DH. But they were fantastic, didnt believe me at first lol, so I went and did another pregnancy test (still have a couple left lol) just to prove once and for all hehehe. So much for waiting until after my scan huh! 

How are you all? Cant wait for all the updates of scans/appoinments etc

I'm definately considering going to the baby show. I went to one at Earl court about 9 or 10 years ago after my 2nd was born and I loved it. But I really love those big kinda shows, get loads of samples too hehehe I love freebies.

Emma x


----------



## firsttimer1

emma - when i got my sonoline B i thought it didnt work. I googled them tho and they have this notorious problem of the lead needing to be REALLY pushed into the unit.

Have u tried that? If i slightly knock the lead it wont work.... x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry to hear Jellybeann XX

What is with us all craving Salt & Vinegar chips? I had a craving for them a few weeks ago but sadly I ate them with an empty stomach and it gave me ms, so I have a huge package of them in the cupboard that I can't face haha. 

Oh the plus side I am a raspberry today!!! My DH things we are giving birth to a fruit basket haha.


----------



## loolindley

Came on to look for news on Bichon. I hope she is ok. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i keep checking for her too - hopefuly she is out celebrating a great scan :)


----------



## 2nd time

as all of you seem to want to go o the earls court show are alot of us in the london area i am i epsom myself if alot want to go you can get a discoount on a group booking


----------



## mitchnorm

Soooo my healthy eating today involved eating all the stuff I brought to the office......and then starving again!!!! :haha:

The vending machine got hit hard!!! But no salt and vinegar crisps.....HOW CAN THAT HAPPEN!!!!???? Got Sweet Chilli ones and ready salted. Thats just not going to do the job :cry:

Roll on home time :happydance:


----------



## pristock230

Morning Laides~hope all is well with everyone!

Jellybeann - sorry for your loss. Keep your head up!

Bichon - hope everything went well with your scan!

As for me, I actually had to put on an old pair of my maternity pants! awwww now I am comfortable, all my pants are getting so tight I broke em' out and now I feel like I can breathe!!! YAY!!!! I go for my dating scan today - I am excited to see how my little bean has grown in a week. Last week I only got a quick peek so today I should be able to really get a nice look!

PS~I am an olive today!!! :)


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for the offer 2nd time, but London is too far to go for me. I will just have to be jealous about you lot getting your freebies!!!

Well I put the soup back in the freezer and had a pasta n sauce and some fruit instead. Stood up a few times this afternoon and blacked out, feeling a bit crap so having an alpen bar and some more fruit. This wouldn't be happening if I could eat crisps!!!!! :rofl:

Happy olive day pristock!


----------



## firsttimer1

Pristock - congrats on being an olive; and enjoy your scan!!! update us xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

pristock230 said:


> As for me, I actually had to put on an old pair of my maternity pants! awwww now I am comfortable, all my pants are getting so tight I broke em' out and now I feel like I can breathe!!! YAY!!!! I go for my dating scan today - I am excited to see how my little bean has grown in a week. Last week I only got a quick peek so today I should be able to really get a nice look!
> 
> PS~I am an olive today!!! :)

I have had to order up some of those extender things to go over the buttons on your normal trousers....I refuse to buy new suits for work and cant really get away wearing only trousers yet :nope:. I cant see how they are going to be any good - wont they leave a big gap?

Thought I'd switch to wearing dresses...but have discovered I need to invest in marternity tights - these normal ones are really digging into my bloat....mmmmm attractive :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

well off to see dr about my breast lump in about 20 min typical i dont seem to be able to find it now oh well hope its all gone


----------



## 2nd time

try hold ups the are cheaper and a bit naughty lol


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> try hold ups the are cheaper and a bit naughty lol

Always feel like they are going to fall down :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - thats good if your bump is gone hun :) i saw someone else post that they are getting lumps which come and go so try not to worry.

On the tights topic - i didnt even know maternite tights existed! I thought i wud just keep going up a size LOL


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Got my first Ultrasound booked! Yay, so excited to see LO's heartbeat. Ultrasound is not until Sept 19th and I'll be almost 13 weeks at that point... wish I could get early ultrsounds like most of you ladies. Oh well, it just works differently over here.


----------



## firsttimer1

congrats on date xxx I just wish i at least HAD a date too :(


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> On the tights topic - i didnt even know maternite tights existed! I thought i wud just keep going up a size LOL

I have seen advertised in Mothercare, M&S...Simply Be and probably a few others :winkwink:


----------



## 2nd time

well lump hasnt gone been refered to breast surgons , hey ho not to worry will prob be nothing 

mat tights are good from debenhams and cheeper than mothercare


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> well lump hasnt gone been refered to breast surgons , hey ho not to worry will prob be nothing
> 
> mat tights are good from debenhams and cheeper than mothercare

I am sure everything will come back fine. There are strange things happening with our bodies at the moment.....not all of which I like :haha:

I have to go get me some tights....I am currently sitting at my desk with one hand shoved down the tights alleviating pressure on abdomen....not a good look :nope:


----------



## 2nd time

lol you will get a reputation i have the worst image in my head lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Sure it will be fine Hun, try not stress. Esp as you've had one before and it was ok xxx 

Mmmm. Wonder where bichon is... X


----------



## loolindley

I'm wondering too. I hope she is shopping or doing something lovely with her DH.


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> lol you will get a reputation i have the worst image in my head lol

:rofl:

Mmmm didnt really word that very well oopsies x


----------



## newfielady

mitchnorm said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> lol you will get a reputation i have the worst image in my head lol
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Mmmm didnt really word that very well oopsies xClick to expand...

:haha: I think I may of had the same image in my head too lol. I have to undo my button in my pants now. :dohh: Only when I sit down though. Standing isn't too bad yet. :blush:


----------



## Widger

Jellybean - So sorry for your loss. It does take time to get over a mc xx

Luv - Came on to check out your news xx

2ndtime - I'm sure they are checking you out as a precaution xx


Will you girls STOP talking about your already huge boobs and saying they are growing!! I'm so jealous :haha: Mine have plumped out a little but not enough for me to need a new bra. I'm wondering if it is because I breastfed my son?? I mean, this is one symptom I was quite looking forward to and all this talk of cup sizes going up is making me a little green with envy - well........ not of everyone as some are seriously too huge :rofl:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Jellybean, I am so sorry for your loss hunni - hope you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:

Pristock how did your scan go - have I missed the result when I've been catching up? I had lots to read thru.

2nd Time, I'm sure you'll be fine hun, it'll be all your pregnancy hormones whizzing around making things bumpy

Well ladies, sorry it's taken me a while to get on and update you all but I am really touched that you've been thinking about me and checking back to see how I got on. I had to rush off straight to work so just couldn't get online.

THE NEWS IS BRILLIANT!!!!!!!! I was so convinced it wouldn't be that when she told me that the heartbeat was still there and baby has grown to 10mm I was stunned! Took ages to sink in.

It's little heart was beating so fast and she said "that's just how it should be". I am so thankful and feel so blessed that our little one is still ok and "thriving" as the sister said.

They are getting me back in 2 weeks on the 31st to scan me again for my own peace of mind - not because they are worried or concerned. Just to check everything is still going the right way.

They said the area of bleed was "resolving" itself and appeared more patchy than a black area like it was apparently last time. So they said to expect more brown stuff and not to worry if it "whooshes" out again.

So that's good :) So I'm gonna get me a doppler now. Might wait until DH gets paid and get a Sonaline cos I know Firsttimer1 , you said you can hear your baby's HB really clear early on with that? Whereas that other one I was looking at is only from 12 weeks.

So...there ya go ladies, I can still be in your gang ;) xxxxx Thank you again all xxxxx


----------



## Widger

:yipee: Fab news! I had that same feeling of dread on Monday convinced all was not good and was in shock when all was well. Really pleased for you xx


----------



## loolindley

So happy for you Bichon. :hugs:


----------



## Meerkat13

Congrats bichon!!

I've been checking all day as well!

Really pleased for you


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats Bichon, that is great news!!! :) :) :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Fantastic news Bichon!!!!!!! Such a great feeling to see the little one thriving.....glad its put your mind at rest. Everyone thought you had gone out celebratory baby stuff shopping :haha:

Love this thread....its a little crazy and makes me smile :happydance:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Wow thanks Girls!! Really touched by your replies :) So now I'm looking at the pram and rocker and keep having a wee smile to myself.

So how are you ladies feeling? Still no MS for me - how lucky! Just constant tiredness xxx


----------



## 2nd time

bichon thats fab news glad your beany is getting big


----------



## 2nd time

sic as a dog lol i hat being sick agggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Joannaxoxo

2nd time said:


> sic as a dog lol i hat being sick agggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I sooooooooo know how you feel, sucks. Although today is the first day I haven't felt much ms, so hoping it stays away. How long have you had ms? Mine started around 5 and a half weeks and has not stopped since.


----------



## Meerkat13

Feel siiiiiiiiiiiiiick as a dog to.

It's constant 24/7 nausea, but not sick, just dry retching :-( 

Totally off food, not really eating like I normally do and certainly not healthily when I do

SORRY moan over.....just feel so I'll.

Good news i've got my 1st date scan (combined with down's scan) got to wait till I'm 12 weeks though which isn't until the 12th September.....totally convinced something is wrong.....hurry up the 12th and get here pleeeeeeeease.....seems late for a first scan.


----------



## 2nd time

think i have had it since around 4 weeks counting down the days trying to convince myself it will stop at 12 weeks but it didnt llast time lol


----------



## Meerkat13

2nd time said:


> think i have had it since around 4 weeks counting down the days trying to convince myself it will stop at 12 weeks but it didnt llast time lol

How long did it last time?


----------



## mitchnorm

I feel pretty good....not as tired as i was but still.more than usual.....nausea still there but easing.....especially if i eat something every couple of hours :haha:

Stretching and uncomfort around my belly....feels like trapped wind tmi :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

most of the way through had a good 2 weeks in the middle though its mainly feeling sick if i do too much which with 2 under 2 already is not that hard 

i am eating twiglets and edam now num num seems to be helping


----------



## MsCrow

Evening ladies

Catching up....the *baby show*, I would like to go to the one in Manchester but feel odd to because it's 4 days before my 12 week scan. I have a voucher for money off in an Emma's Diary bag I got today...I've also entered competitions to get free tickets...because I am a miser.

*Bras*, Loo, OW! Here's hoping your posty arrives soon! The only purchase I made was a maternity bra what I found out I was pregnant, and the only reason I bought it is because it's Elle MacPherson, which I wear all the time, and it was soooooo cheap. I might have to break it out sooner if my three roomier bras start to pinch.

*Baby brain* moment of the day...going to interview someone for my research, running for the train to Stockport and realising I had left my questions in the office. I think I remembered them...:dohh:

*Jellybean*, I am so sorry :(

*2ndtime *I keep my fingers crossed for you and concur that it's an odd body time, may this just be precautionary and you'll find them to be pregnancy related

YAY *Bichon*! So glad you had a positive scan :cloud9: I hope the next scan is just as positive, I believe it will be.

Phew, caught up.


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon - :dance: :dance: :dance: Im sooooo happy for you hun!!! Fab news!

as for doppler - yep defo sonoline B.

I just sneezed REALLY loud and when i did all my tummy muscles stretched and it was AWFUL. straight away i thought something was wrong - so out came the Sonoline LOL. Took me a good ten mins to find baby this time as she/he is now over to the right?? soooo confusing lol. But strong HB and my sneeze was apparently harm free haha :)


----------



## lauraclili

:yipee: Bichon, so glad you've had such positive news! :D


----------



## firsttimer1

You march mamas are trouble LOL :rofl: just seen the invasion on my doppler poll thread... yes mitch... yes you widger.... YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!! :rofl:

march mamas get everywhere LOL :rofl:

''step away from the doppler... i repeat step away from the doppler'' should be my tagline!!

Oh my gosh - my mouth hurts from laughing outloud. My OH thinks ive lost it.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thanks girls :D

Totally know what you mean about sneezing - I've pulled myself twice today doing it and one of the times was mid climb upstairs - OUch!!


----------



## Widger

Sneezing becomes so painful. You need to make sure you get yourself into some sort of fetal position to try to control the pain. Well scrunch yourself in and hold tummy. It does make it a little more bearable.

Firsttimer - I couldn't resist it. It had me laughing out loud just looking at the title of your post :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Ms Crow - The Manchester one would be most convenient for me too, but I would feel like such a fraud going when I was only 11 weeks. How much is it anyway?

I'm not sure I told you this last night, but my Mum shared some lovely news with me when I was crying on the phone to her about how sick I was feeling. Yep. She told me that when she was preggo with my old brother, she had sickness until he was born! 40 fricking weeks of this? :sick: Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! I can only hope that it buggers off soon, coz I'm not sure I could take 4 weeks of this, then alone 40!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> You march mamas are trouble LOL :rofl: just seen the invasion on my doppler poll thread... yes mitch... yes you widger.... YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!! :rofl:
> 
> march mamas get everywhere LOL :rofl:
> 
> ''step away from the doppler... i repeat step away from the doppler'' should be my tagline!!
> 
> Oh my gosh - my mouth hurts from laughing outloud. My OH thinks ive lost it.

So funny...my hubby now thinks we are all nuts :haha:

I didnt vote cos i havent found mine yet :cry:......though havent tried this week. Might do tomorrow...fingers crossed x


----------



## firsttimer1

oh loo, im so sorry that your so ill :( Perhaps you could pass some of your MS onto widger who is bullying me in first tri ...... kidding :rofl:

seriously i hope you get better soon hun, being sick must be no fun :( cant believe i wished for it at the beginning :wacko:


----------



## 2nd time

just wait afew months girls then when you sneeze it will hurt your tummy and you will wet yourself too just for fun


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Meerkat13 said:


> Feel siiiiiiiiiiiiiick as a dog to.
> 
> It's constant 24/7 nausea, but not sick, just dry retching :-(
> 
> Totally off food, not really eating like I normally do and certainly not healthily when I do
> 
> SORRY moan over.....just feel so I'll.
> 
> Good news i've got my 1st date scan (combined with down's scan) got to wait till I'm 12 weeks though which isn't until the 12th September.....totally convinced something is wrong.....hurry up the 12th and get here pleeeeeeeease.....seems late for a first scan.

Know how you feel, not throwing up sick, just gagging/dry retching at any moment. And I usually love my salads with dinner, can't even face veggies at the minute. 

My first scan is also set for 12 weeks, so I also agree with it seeming late... but at least it is something to look forward to.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

2nd time said:


> just wait afew months girls then when you sneeze it will hurt your tummy and you will wet yourself too just for fun

:haha: :rofl: "You will wet yourself just for fun" haha... we will all have to wear Depends (Adult Dipers) just in case lol


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> just wait afew months girls then when you sneeze it will hurt your tummy and you will wet yourself too just for fun

Pregnancy is indeed a beautiful thing :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

loolindley said:


> Ms Crow - The Manchester one would be most convenient for me too, but I would feel like such a fraud going when I was only 11 weeks. How much is it anyway?

I think it's £11 inc booking fee if you get the Emma's Diary bag where there's a voucher code. What am I doing, here's the code! BS129. I'm hanging out for winning some tickets as I hate having to spend money on exhibition tickets.

May the :sick: NOT last much longer!


----------



## Sambles

Well ladies after the whole crisp-gate saga this morning my OH came home from work with a 6 pack of salt n vinegar walkers all wrapped up with a bow for me :cloud9:

Firsttimer - just read the doppler thread and couldn't stop laughing :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Sambles said:


> Well ladies after the whole crisp-gate saga this morning my OH came home from work with a 6 pack of salt n vinegar walkers all wrapped up with a bow for me :cloud9:
> 
> Firsttimer - just read the doppler thread and couldn't stop laughing :haha:

Ooooh hes a keeper :winkwink:


----------



## Sambles

mitchnorm said:


> Sambles said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies after the whole crisp-gate saga this morning my OH came home from work with a 6 pack of salt n vinegar walkers all wrapped up with a bow for me :cloud9:
> 
> Firsttimer - just read the doppler thread and couldn't stop laughing :haha:
> 
> Ooooh hes a keeper :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ha ha ha that's what I think as well :thumbup:

Have you had any luck finding bub's heartbeat yet? I tried again today and couldn't so I'm going to try again on Friday


----------



## 2nd time

can you belive i broke my tin opener, then bought a new one that dont work so sent dh out to borrow one he went to 6 neiboughrs before somone was in then their stupid beep ti operner hardley worked 

wel frey bentos pie open now but god what a mission


----------



## mitchnorm

No not yet......10 weeks tomorrow (havent changed ticker since scan changed date slightly last week) so may try tomorrow evening when hubbys out. I want to find bubba first before panicking him if that makes sense. I am sure the little ones fine just not ready to show themselves to me yet :haha:

Cant remember Sambles o which doppler did you get?


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> can you belive i broke my tin opener, then bought a new one that dont work so sent dh out to borrow one he went to 6 neiboughrs before somone was in then their stupid beep ti operner hardley worked
> 
> wel frey bentos pie open now but god what a mission

:rofl: random!!! Enjoy x


----------



## Sambles

I've got the hi bebe bt- 200. I got it when I was preggers with DS but didn't even try to use it til I was about 12 weeks but this time I've started too early :dohh: I'm just going to keep trying every other day until I find it :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaah cool...same as me. Good to hear from someone else who has experience with it....my friend is 3 weeks ahead of me and she picked it up after about 11 1/2weeks ish so i am not getting worried


----------



## Sambles

No I'm not worried either just impatient :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Sambles said:


> No I'm not worried either just impatient :haha:

Snap! :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Congrats Bichon...FABULOUS news!!!!! xx

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Aaah cool...same as me. Good to hear from someone else who has experience with it....my friend is 3 weeks ahead of me and she picked it up after about 11 1/2weeks ish so i am not getting worried

HAAAAAAA - your just as doppler obsessed!!! LOL. Ive changed my tagline under my name to represent my new status :)

anyway seriously - when you DO try again, do cover a broad area. When i found the baby is week 8 he/she was just above pubic bone. Then a little later he/she was an inch up on the left side...today? an inch up on the right side.

Its a patience nightmare.

You will prob have to be brave and use it for a while to fiind it hun - but im sure you will :hugs:

Ps/ anyone else watching Twilight on channel 4? or am i the only twilight fan? LOL My street rep has just vanished.


----------



## Widger

I'm not a bully...... just stating facts :rofl:

I haven't tried mine since Mon as had a scan and want to leave it a little later I think. She said I was 8 wks Mon (but did do abdominal scan so not as accurate at this stage) so it makes me 8 + 2 and not 5 as my ticker states. I've got Hi-bebe too. Hired it only until 12 weeks, then I'll send it back. Once you feel little one you don't really need it.

Ocado arrived........... BEEF MONSTER MUNCH woo hoo :yipee:


----------



## Nicnak282

Widger...Ocado have been doing a roaring trade in Roast Beef Monster Munch today...delivered a few hours ago, one packet down...trying to resist the call of another...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! :wacko::wacko:

Firsttimer...also a geek and watching Twilight...cannot resist a man in guy-liner like Edward Cullen!!!! :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

Widger said:


> I'm not a bully...... just stating facts :rofl:
> 
> I haven't tried mine since Mon as had a scan and want to leave it a little later I think. She said I was 8 wks Mon (but did do abdominal scan so not as accurate at this stage) so it makes me 8 + 2 and not 5 as my ticker states. I've got Hi-bebe too. Hired it only until 12 weeks, then I'll send it back. Once you feel little one you don't really need it.
> 
> Ocado arrived........... BEEF MONSTER MUNCH woo hoo :yipee:

ahhhh man......wish i had some food shopping arriving... i feel like some cockles!!!! LOL


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak282 said:


> Widger...Ocado have been doing a roaring trade in Roast Beef Monster Munch today...delivered a few hours ago, one packet down...trying to resist the call of another...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Firsttimer...also a geek and watching Twilight...cannot resist a man in guy-liner like Edward Cullen!!!! :blush:

Mmmmmm.... guyliner.......


----------



## pristock230

Bichon - that is fab news!! Congrats! Are you still dancing around? I know it's a big time difference but I'm sure your still on cloud 9!

my scan went great today, they kept me waiting for 20 minutes and I was in there for 7! UGGGG! I know it was just a quick dating scan but still. She tried the 3D but baby was hiding all the way in the corner. It was def a good feeling though to see the heart beating and to my little bean moving around


----------



## firsttimer1

Pristock thats brilliant news! I wasnt sure if yours would be much later tonight due to the time difference -- YAY :dance: :dance: :dance:

did u get a scan piccie? were u spot on 9 weeks? xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmmm hold the savouries for now....i just had a minty Mini Magnum. Was quite yum for something not covered in jalapeno peppers :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Oh dear...second packet of Monster Munch today....GONE!!!!!!! :dohh::nope::dohh::nope::dohh::nope::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## waula

oooog ladies... just had a private scan - dated me at 10 weeks - all its toes are there and it was waving its arms and legs around - just the most amazing £50 we've ever spent - went to miracle in progress - hugely recommended!! woo hoo!! xxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Congrats Waula xx

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Niknac* you piggy... i wud never DREAM of eating two bags of crisps a day...lol :blush:
*
waula *- thats amazing news hun; i think i might want another private scan at ten weeks.....mmmmmm whether to or not......


----------



## Nicnak282

Nope I know firsttimer...you would never do that!!!!! :nope::nope:

Who I am kidding...it was you lot that have turned me into a crispaholic!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> waula [/COLOR][/B]- thats amazing news hun; i think i might want another private scan at ten weeks.....mmmmmm whether to or not......

Do it :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

heehee :)

im already googling private scans in my area. The one i had done before was amazing for the whole service, but cant spend £120 again. Just found one for £50 - just need to decide now :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmmm bargain i would say. Mine were £90 each...worth every penny :happydance:

But to be honest...you can pick up bubba with the doppler so you know everythings fine....save the money and buy baby stuff x


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i suppose ur right!! we will see if the doppler can hold me off another scan :)


----------



## 2nd time

mmmm cockels with salt and vinigr chrisps yum yumm i want that now thanks

bit ramdom but it was dh birthday ysterday so i bought asda extra special pink hampagne for him its reall nice and the best bit its alcohol free


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> bit ramdom but it was dh birthday ysterday so i bought asda extra special pink hampagne for him its reall nice and the best bit its alcohol free

Oooh that sounds fab...thanks for the heads up :thumbup:


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> bit ramdom but it was dh birthday ysterday so i bought asda extra special pink hampagne for him its reall nice and the best bit its alcohol free
> 
> Oooh that sounds fab...thanks for the heads up :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hmmmmmmm, bet that tastes fab with Roast Beef Monster Munch...:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

ooooooo alcohol free champagne? that sounds lush!!! i nearly gave in tonight and had half a glass of red wine - but managed to stop myself. I promised i wouldnt thru first tri. I will have a glass on christmas day tho - providing i get that far.

so alco free champers sounds perfect!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> mmmm cockels with salt and vinigr chrisps yum yumm i want that now thanks
> 
> bit ramdom but it was dh birthday ysterday so i bought asda extra special pink hampagne for him its reall nice and the best bit its alcohol free

do you have a link to it online hun? i went on asda site but cant find it and wanted to ask my mum to get me some (we dont have an asda near us) xxx

is it defo asda? xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Fyi stay away from the non-alcoholic red wine from Sainsburys...gross gross gross
:sick:


----------



## pristock230

firsttimer1 said:


> Pristock thats brilliant news! I wasnt sure if yours would be much later tonight due to the time difference -- YAY :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> did u get a scan piccie? were u spot on 9 weeks? xxx

I did get a scan pic, I am going to try to scan them in this week - I am measuring 8w5d, the tech said that was just fine. I didn't see the doc after so I will discuss at my next appointment


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations on great scans pristock230 and waula


----------



## firsttimer1

yer ive bought alcohol free white wine from some stores - and yuet to find nice one. I like my wine dry and all of the ''alcohol free'' wines ive tried are basically sweet grape juice!!!

I hate to admit it, but i DO miss wine. (still totally worth it tho) :wine:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> yer ive bought alcohol free white wine from some stores - and yuet to find nice one. I like my wine dry and all of the ''alcohol free'' wines ive tried are basically sweet grape juice!!!
> 
> I hate to admit it, but i DO miss wine. (still totally worth it tho) :wine:

The last couple of days is the first time i have felt like a glass of wine in nearly 6 weeks since i found out i was preggers.......a lovely glass of red wine mmmmmm

Though i am also not touch in first tri...might allow myself a little later on


----------



## Nicnak282

Me too non...hubby had a glass of red with dinner tonight and I kept on sniffing it/ him!!!!! He even saw through me asking for a kiss when he'd had a gulp...damn it!!!! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies how are you all? ive not been in here for a few days and you's can certainly gab!! :D
Well yesterday i tried my doppler again and found LO @ 175bpm was so lovely to listen to :D 
I felt AWFUL today.. we're talking back to 6 weeks feeling! I think i was over tired so going to TRY for an early night tonight but i feel awfully sick!! :( 

xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

and the champagene was only £1.90 lol 

as for scans my midwife has booked my 20, 28,32,34,and 36 week scans for me so in total i will have at least 8 scans no need for a private one here


----------



## 2nd time

firsttimer1 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> mmmm cockels with salt and vinigr chrisps yum yumm i want that now thanks
> 
> bit ramdom but it was dh birthday ysterday so i bought asda extra special pink hampagne for him its reall nice and the best bit its alcohol free
> 
> do you have a link to it online hun? i went on asda site but cant find it and wanted to ask my mum to get me some (we dont have an asda near us) xxx
> 
> is it defo asda? xxxClick to expand...

no link but its called 

asda extra special non alcoolic sparling pin muscat


----------



## firsttimer1

found it - your a star! xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Have made a note of that vino :thumbup:

Right ladies.....night night from me...play nicely and catch you soon x x x


----------



## firsttimer1

night mitch ... im off to bed too for another weird preggo dream :)

night ya'lllllllll xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Night night...can't keep my eyes open so off to Bedfordshire for me! xx


----------



## newfielady

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Jellybean, I am so sorry for your loss hunni - hope you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:
> 
> Pristock how did your scan go - have I missed the result when I've been catching up? I had lots to read thru.
> 
> 2nd Time, I'm sure you'll be fine hun, it'll be all your pregnancy hormones whizzing around making things bumpy
> 
> Well ladies, sorry it's taken me a while to get on and update you all but I am really touched that you've been thinking about me and checking back to see how I got on. I had to rush off straight to work so just couldn't get online.
> 
> THE NEWS IS BRILLIANT!!!!!!!! I was so convinced it wouldn't be that when she told me that the heartbeat was still there and baby has grown to 10mm I was stunned! Took ages to sink in.
> 
> It's little heart was beating so fast and she said "that's just how it should be". I am so thankful and feel so blessed that our little one is still ok and "thriving" as the sister said.
> 
> They are getting me back in 2 weeks on the 31st to scan me again for my own peace of mind - not because they are worried or concerned. Just to check everything is still going the right way.
> 
> They said the area of bleed was "resolving" itself and appeared more patchy than a black area like it was apparently last time. So they said to expect more brown stuff and not to worry if it "whooshes" out again.
> 
> So that's good :) So I'm gonna get me a doppler now. Might wait until DH gets paid and get a Sonaline cos I know Firsttimer1 , you said you can hear your baby's HB really clear early on with that? Whereas that other one I was looking at is only from 12 weeks.
> 
> So...there ya go ladies, I can still be in your gang ;) xxxxx Thank you again all xxxxx

Okay so I'm super late but I had a long shift at work and now I got 6 pages to read :wacko: Just wanted to let you know how happy I am for you :D


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Aaah cool...same as me. Good to hear from someone else who has experience with it....my friend is 3 weeks ahead of me and she picked it up after about 11 1/2weeks ish so i am not getting worried
> 
> HAAAAAAA - your just as doppler obsessed!!! LOL. Ive changed my tagline under my name to represent my new status :)
> 
> anyway seriously - when you DO try again, do cover a broad area. When i found the baby is week 8 he/she was just above pubic bone. Then a little later he/she was an inch up on the left side...today? an inch up on the right side.
> 
> Its a patience nightmare.
> 
> You will prob have to be brave and use it for a while to fiind it hun - but im sure you will :hugs:
> 
> Ps/ anyone else watching Twilight on channel 4? or am i the only twilight fan? LOL My street rep has just vanished.Click to expand...



:rofl: I was thinking about dressing up as pregnant Bella for the premiere in November :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Lovely, and now your all gone to bed and I'm talking to my damn self. :dohh: LMAO. Talk to you girls in the morning. :) P.s I'm going to look into this private scan thing even though I'm _positive_ they don't do it here in Canada. :( Booo! I'm sure I'm 9 weeks not 8 and I want to prove it haha. Had to put the elastic band on my pants full time today.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies god use talk alot congrats on the good news bichon. jelly bean am so sorry.

doppler i really want 1 but am skint at the moment going t sell some of izzys old clothes got about 4 boxes of them so hopefully i can get some pennys from there.

i am now 10 weeks 1 day but on my notes its says am 10 weeks 3days dont no why she has put me 3 days ahed. got my scan on the 30th 13 more sleeps.

whats with these wired i dreams i had 1 i was a train driver last night and i crashed it into a wall of candy flosss hhaha


----------



## Meerkat13

What's happened to all our tickers? Hope the website comes back soon!

Have a good day all, I'm off to London today (working) feel like I'm going to be sick any second so it's going to be a fun long day....:-(


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Wow you girls have been busy - have you been to sleep at all ?? lol

NicNak Thanks for the congrats hun :)

Firsttimer1 you can't have cockles because it is shellfish hun and there's a risk of food poisoning

Pristock I'm so pleased your scan went well hun :D That's fab you saw it moving about. I am definitely very happy the baby is ok and I think it's just about sunk in by now that I am gonna be a Mummy to a human baby as well as 2 fury ones :D

Waula Congrats on your scan result - where did you get your scan done for £50? I can't find anywhere around me that do them that cheap :cry:

2nd Time I've never had hampagne - does it taste like bacon? :rofl:



Nicnak282 said:


> Me too non...hubby had a glass of red with dinner tonight and I kept on sniffing it/ him!!!!! He even saw through me asking for a kiss when he'd had a gulp...damn it!!!! :dohh::dohh:

:rofl: Brilliant!!

Well today I am feeling rough, not sick but just cac :( I feel achey and groggy and went to bed last night at 8.30ish but I still feel bluggh!! The more pregnant I become the less I am sleeping. I slept like a log at first even with having to get up twice a night for a wee. Still, it'll be worth it :)

ON a more happy note I'm just about to order my doppler :D Gonna get the sonaline.

I've also got a craving for eggs for brekkie :) How are you crazy girls today?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

thanks xdaniellexpx :)

Meerkat I dunno I was thinking the same thing! Which website hun? My tickers are from different websites or am I being a baby brain?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

weird - my tickers are ok now?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have woke up this moring feeling soo excited. i have a £10 vocher for next got it free in the shop so think i am going to buy this baby something wooo i orded my pram with izzy at 7 week :blush: i love it tho will be useing the same pram with this 1 so that should save some pennys. bump or bloat pics 2 day ladies? i will if u will hehe xxx


----------



## 2nd time

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Wow you girls have been busy - have you been to sleep at all ?? lol
> 
> NicNak Thanks for the congrats hun :)
> 
> Firsttimer1 you can't have cockles because it is shellfish hun and there's a risk of food poisoning
> 
> Pristock I'm so pleased your scan went well hun :D That's fab you saw it moving about. I am definitely very happy the baby is ok and I think it's just about sunk in by now that I am gonna be a Mummy to a human baby as well as 2 fury ones :D
> 
> Waula Congrats on your scan result - where did you get your scan done for £50? I can't find anywhere around me that do them that cheap :cry:
> 
> 2nd Time I've never had hampagne - does it taste like bacon? :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Me too non...hubby had a glass of red with dinner tonight and I kept on sniffing it/ him!!!!! He even saw through me asking for a kiss when he'd had a gulp...damn it!!!! :dohh::dohh:
> 
> :rofl: Brilliant!!
> 
> Well today I am feeling rough, not sick but just cac :( I feel achey and groggy and went to bed last night at 8.30ish but I still feel bluggh!! The more pregnant I become the less I am sleeping. I slept like a log at first even with having to get up twice a night for a wee. Still, it'll be worth it :)
> 
> ON a more happy note I'm just about to order my doppler :D Gonna get the sonaline.
> 
> I've also got a craving for eggs for brekkie :) How are you crazy girls today?Click to expand...

yep just like ham lol my keybord is broen my dd1 has pulled alot of the buttons off lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Weird dream alert!!!!

As I got up twice to go pee last night...I had several un-associated dreams....but key personnel putting in an appearance last night were Fergie (as in Sarah Ferguson) and Duncan Banatyne (Dragons Den).

Fergie was at a wedding I was attending and she was huddled in a corner on the floor talking about how she was looking for her sister who was 126 years old.....then she threw a ball of wool at me :winkwink:. Analyse that!

Then I happened to be a SPECTATOR in a bedroom scene with Duncan Banatyne and a blonde hooker.....and I was helping him to write out a cheque for her services. £1800 apparently.

Dear god.....I wonder if we have always been having these weird dreams and its only since we have been pregnant that we are sleeping lighter and remembering. mmmmm :nope:


----------



## lozza1uk

Firsttimer - I think you should be OK with cockles, you can have shellfish as long as it's cooked. Cockles are cooked and then normally pickled a bit in vinegar. I've been eating loads of prawns and clams are actually recommended because they're a really good source of folic acid (I think, a source of something we need anyway!). 

No weird dreams yet from me, I actually had more before I was pregnant. Probably 'cos I'm up 3 times a night to wee so not sleeping long enough to dream!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good morning!*
Check us out with our weird tickers lol :)

*Bichon *- i buy pickled cockels that i sometimes then heat up LOL (sounds gross eh). Ive cut out the outright harmful fish (malin, limited tuna etc) and any raw seafood which wudnt be nice to heat (eg mussels) but i still eat hot prawns and pickled cockels. Im not a big meat eater you see and when i do eat meat it needs to be rare. Which of course i cant have - my meat is now well cooked LOL. So once every 2 weeks i have some hot prawns/pickled cockels - to stop myself going mad! :wacko: I LOVVEEEEEE my fish and sushi :( Once im not not pregnant its Fish buffet a-hoy!!! :shipw:

Mmmmmm fish, brie and champagne.......... :headspin:

*Mitch *- These dreams are just getting more strange by the day. Thankfuly i cant remember mine from last night :) probably best :)

*Newfie* - sorry you were alone last nght; did make me chuckle when u were speaking to yourself LOL - but we are back now :hugs:

Anyone who is at work - try to have a good day; and i hope no one is feeling too :sick: today xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

were do u get ur march mummy pics from? x


----------



## loolindley

2nd time said:


> just wait afew months girls then when you sneeze it will hurt your tummy and you will wet yourself too just for fun

Can't wait! :dohh::dohh:



Joannaxoxo said:


> Know how you feel, not throwing up sick, just gagging/dry retching at any moment. And I usually love my salads with dinner, can't even face veggies at the minute.
> 
> My first scan is also set for 12 weeks, so I also agree with it seeming late... but at least it is something to look forward to.

That's mostly how it is for me, just wretching. It's so horrid. I couldn't even get downstairs this morning before it started :sick:

My scan is also 12 and a bit weeks - just think about what great pictures we will get ;)

Ms Crow - I've had an email for £9 tickets through this morning. Code is MC137. Not sure how much booking fee is on top though. x



firsttimer1 said:


> HAAAAAAA - your just as doppler obsessed!!! LOL. Ive changed my tagline under my name to represent my new status :)
> 
> Ps/ anyone else watching Twilight on channel 4? or am i the only twilight fan? LOL My street rep has just vanished.

I LOVE your new tag - very fitting! 

I'm also obsessed with the Twilight saga. Can't wait for November to see Breaking Dawn part 1!!! EeeeekkkkK!!!!:happydance:

Pristock - I'm so pleased you had a good scan!!! Huzzah!


OH MY GOD!! Can't a girl go for a nights sleep without you lot gabbing on all night?!?! And this copy paste thing has just confused me. I gave up about 3 pages ago.

Mitch - your prego dreams are very acurate....£1800?!?! Are you sure just were just watching ;) I also love the ball of wool being thrown at you. Hillarious!!! Someone call the men in white coats??!!!??

Firsttimer £50 is a lot of baby stuff, and you KNOW baby is ok because of your dopplar obsession!

I've had the white version of that non alcoholic champagne when I've had to work xmas days in the past and it's really good. Defo going to get some of the pink stuff though. I've said no booze in the first tri. We have tried for too long for this baby, and would hate to do anything to jepardise (sp) it, but once I am further along I will probably have the odd glass on a special occasion.

Cockles sound so rank. At least the thought of your crisp obsession doesn't make me want to gip!

Speaking of which, I've had to take an anti sickness med this morning already. Was ok in bed, then as I came down stairs, I just starting wretching. This will sound really odd, but it seems to be worse the more water I drink. I drink 2 litres a day, but I always feel a bit gippy after a glass. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## loolindley

Look at the size of that whopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

what whopper?? 

Well girlies that's me dragging myself off to work. No sickness for me, but I am soooooooo tired and groggy.

Puhleese go easy then I don't have to catch up on another ten pages when I get home, lol

xxx


----------



## loolindley

My last post :rofl:

I forgot to ask. Is anyone else got itchy skin. The skin on my tummy is beyond itchy, it's driving me bonkers.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i need a buger king chicken royal with cheesee mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm drool x


----------



## firsttimer1

YES! me Loo - the itchy skin on tummy thing. Its soooo blinkin' annoying lol. 

Ive got teeny tiny bits of brown when i wipe today - gahhhhhhhhh. Just when u start relaxing lol. 

wish our tickers would turn to normal - that take up the whole page :rofl:

Bichon - have a good day at work, we will try to keep our chatter to 50 pages maximum....:rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

itchy skin??? try 100% aloe vera gel its brill


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - Yes to the itchy tummy, really annoying!

Just seen a lovely pram go past my window, looking forward to starting shopping! I might check out the Manchester baby show, it's the weekend after my 12 week scan so if we're not off on holiday I think i'll go!


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza- sounds good. Im defo gonna get tickets ive decideed (for friday london one) cant wait.

Its scary making plans ahead tho as i keep having to say ''if things are still going well then we will...'' :(

Oh, and Mitch - did you try the doppler again hun? xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Danielle I really want a burger now and its all ur fault lol. My nearest one is ,15 miles away... Boo!!!

Yay our tickers are bk!!!


----------



## newfielady

So I had a crazy weird dream. (I'm going to blame it on my mom as she was watching wheel of fortune last night before I went to bed.) I dreampt I was watching wheel of fortune with mom and DH and one of you girls was on it and I was screaming "that's one of my pregnant friends from bnb". :haha: Oh dear.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am shatted been uploads pics onto buy swap and sell for 2 hrs :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

Awwww x hope its worth it Hun

Its pouring down with rain here so I'm wrapped up in a huge blanket all freezing! Was hoping to receive that funny pregnancy book I ordered today, but not here yet :(

Wanted to read something pregnancy related!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Its quite sunny here am just sitting on my big far arse waching lets do luch mmmm need food now. Dont no what else to do with my day hopefully oh will finsh work early x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow you girls have been busy chatting. 

Don't know who mentioned burgers, but now I want a McDonalds burger!!!! McDonald's fries are my favourite, now I want them and the burger... will have to convince DH to pick up some for dinner tonight :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So last night our 4 month old puppy (who is quite big already) decided to jump on me while I was watching tv. Her paw smacked me in the stomach and I was wondering how cushioned is baby in there? It didn't hurt, just surprised me and made me wonder if baby is nice and protected in there?


----------



## firsttimer1

Mcdonalds chips are my fav too :) if there was one close by I wud go get one :) 

JOanna- when I fell down the stairs I smacked my tummy and bub was ok - I think they are pretty well protected in there.. Did u have any pain afterwards? Sure ur fine Hun :) xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Joannaxoxo said:


> So last night our 4 month old puppy (who is quite big already) decided to jump on me while I was watching tv. Her paw smacked me in the stomach and I was wondering how cushioned is baby in there? It didn't hurt, just surprised me and made me wonder if baby is nice and protected in there?

u will be fine hun i have my dd jump all over me :dohh:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok good, nope no pain and no bleeding. Just the usual stretching/cramping feeling that I've been having for almost a week... just the uterus stretching I think.

Thanks.


----------



## pooch

dh is out of town on business until saturday morning which means i'm on my own for dinner...pregnant and nobody here to make me feel guilty about eating bad food=deadly combo. i am planning on going to a spinning class at 5:30...i say that now but 5:30 is a long ways away.
i went to the maternity store for the first time yesterday, i was desperate for a pair of jeans. this place was amazing! they had drinks and snacks and i got 2 pairs of stretchy jeans for $60!


----------



## newfielady

Nice and sunny here too (for a change). It poured yesterday and the day before. I think I'll go out and enjoy this glimpse of summer. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

Am soooo jealous of everyones sunshine! :(

Yer the stretching pains are annoying as never know what's normal lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

izzy says hellow prego ladies:baby:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3866.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3









DSCN3870.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG she is adorable!!! I so want one :) look at her little teeth! Ahhh :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thats her piggy face haha


----------



## firsttimer1

I'm sooooooo broody now :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i need to make her lunch havent a clew what to give her x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

She is soooo cute... love those little teeth! Makes me hope to have a little girl but pretty sure I will evenutally have a house of boys. Every baby born into my hubby's family have been boys for the last 3 generations. It will be a miracle if we get a little girl. But either way, I just want a happy and healthy baby.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

izzy was the first girl in oh family in 13 years


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oooo that gives me some hope lol. 

What is with our tickers?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i dont no i want to no what fruit i am ha


----------



## firsttimer1

They went bk to normal a while ago and then messed up again. The websitte must be doing maintanance :( 

Danielle I think 10 weeks may be a prune?? Lol. Not sure tho!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i cant wait to be a lime i like limes hehe


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer, lime is defo the goal for me too :) I keep setting little goals lol xx urgh soooo feeling weird today. Really tired and my tummy doesn't feel like its "mine". Weird I know lol xxx


----------



## loolindley

Joanna, it's ok, my 2 dogs treat me like a trampolene. They jump all over me.

Whoever said McDonalds do the best fries.....are you kidding me????? Burger King kick the ARSE of Maccy D's in the fries dept. Nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom. Sadly, our nearest one is hours away :cry: But I did have 2 last weekend :shock: 

Danielle, your daughter is lush! I want one! She is adorable!! I've not had a cwtch with a baby for months. My SiL has a 9 month old, but she is just so lazy, and she never comes over. When we try and organise something she makes excuses. It's nothing personal, she's just lazy and we cant sort anything out. Not seen Leila for 2 months :cry: Anywho, I will have my own to play with in 7 months!!!

I put Buddy the Elf on to watch before, and slept all the way through, so I have just put in on again to actually watch. I know it's not really the season, but I need something comforting to watch.

I want my ticker back. I forgot how pregnant I am!!!!


----------



## loolindley

What are limes?


----------



## loolindley

Noooooo. I realise that sounds stupid. I love limes, but how far along are they?


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!! would love to join you, im due marh 21st:cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

I dunno who far along a lime in (That sounds stupid too lol). Prunes are def 10 weeks though. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Lime is 12 weeks :) 

Welcome blessed!! X


----------



## 2nd time

wellcome blessedmomma good to see you over here

ps a lime is a small gren citrus fruit lol lol sorry had to do it

a prune is 10 weeks i am a rune untill tommorow then who knows what i will be


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I thought limes were for 11 weeks?? Not sure though.

Firsttimer1: My stomach is feeling the same, like its not mine. It feels like I've done a million sit-ups and its all sore. Must be lots of stretching going on. Not sure who mentioned sneezing was painful the other day but I got the experience yesterday, I had to hold my stomach when the second sneeze came around haha.


----------



## 2nd time

your stomach is not your own it belongs to lo untill d day :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oooo yer - 12 is a plum! I always get confused as sure lime is bigger lol


----------



## 2nd time

whats 11 lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

a line is bigger than a plum bring on the melons


----------



## firsttimer1

Lime is 11 and randomly plum is 12. I think they mean one of those tiny Mexican limes.

Hey!! Tickers just popped up! Yay!


----------



## 2nd time

i already have two of them lol :holly:


----------



## loolindley

I'm confused, but I want some fruit salad!!! Hold the prunes though :sick:

Hi BlessedMomma! :hi:

Thanks for that, 2nd time!! Very helpful, and not at all sarcastic :rofl:

Huzzah! My ticker is back :D


----------



## loolindley

Damn, I am still a raspberry. Was hoping I would re appear as a watermelon.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ur tickers arnt showng up 2 mee :(


----------



## blessedmomma

loolindley said:


> Damn, I am still a raspberry. Was hoping I would re appear as a watermelon.


:rofl: that would have been nice!


----------



## firsttimer1

Cos they are gone again haha xx

Loo :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh, and Mitch - did you try the doppler again hun? xxxx

Hiya - nope not yet. Have informed OH that I will be trying tonight while he's out at tennis. Wish me luck!

Welcome Blessedmomma!!!

I have been in a training course at work all day.....wishing I was on here chatting instead :haha: Just eaten 4 massive slices of Dominos pizza and feel very full and happy...oh just squeezed in a jam doughnut :happydance:

Tonight I am popping along to my yoga class - havent been for 6 weeks since BFP...and wanted to check when I can start back. I reckon she'll say 12 weeks :nope:. Gutted I am paying out membership when I am cant go. Plus gym is out at the moment...dont want to do that til 12 weeks either

Re; Stomach stretching - yeah - its uncomfortable and feels too weird - wish it would go away!

Lastly, but not least - Hiya Izzy!!! Can I adopt you :winkwink:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

u can haver here for the afternoon shes driving me crazzy wanted to sit and play beep beep on my nose haha


----------



## Joannaxoxo

aww too cute


----------



## 2nd time

beep beep iscute for the first ten min then it is a crule and unusual punishment the ind banned by the human rights act


----------



## lozza1uk

On my "What to Expect" iphone app (i downloaded pretty much all the free ones!) it had me as a lime at 10+1 (5cm). 
The babycenter one has got me down as a fig, I wonder how many different fruits I can be!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - good luck for tonight Hun :) I shall be watching the mighty spurs on tv tonight whilst munching on pizza :) yaaaay :)

Danielle - beep beep!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

2nd time said:


> beep beep iscute for the first ten min then it is a crule and unusual punishment the ind banned by the human rights act

thats it then shes going in the cage!!:haha:


----------



## 2nd time

thought i was the only mum who caled a trvle cot/ lay pen the baby cage lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

2nd time said:


> thought i was the only mum who caled a trvle cot/ lay pen the baby cage lol

no i mean the dog cage hahah only kidding x:haha:


----------



## loolindley

:rofl: The cage!! Thats amazing!!!!! :rofl:

BEEP BEEP!!!!!

My new bras have arrived!!!!! OK, so they are not going to win any beauty awards, but they fit ok, so thats good. My Boobs are now encased once more!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

do u facy going uo in cage 2. i just need 1 for oh now so evey time he leaves he dirty socks behind the couch he can go in for 20 mins! ha


----------



## firsttimer1

A man cage... Now that's something I wud buy!! ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i have throught of changing the cupbord under the stairs into 1 x


----------



## 2nd time

man cage right i getting my welding stuff out lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=m...&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:0&biw=1280&bih=605


----------



## firsttimer1

i cant get link to work LOL.... but i can imagine!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Haha I just happened to have this picture on my phone...I took it the other day when we got the cage for the puppy, DH was testing it out with her. Is this the sort of man/husband cage you were all thinking of haha??
 



Attached Files:







Cage.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oh yea and big enuf for a child 2 how much?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Haha its a dog cage, costs about $100. Dog doesn't particularly like it, somehow don't think a child or adult would either lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am sure izzy would haha. i sound like the worse mummy in the world honstly am not haha


----------



## sandy28

With work and not feeling good,haven't been able to catch up on my reading. You ladies are to funny and make my day.sorry if I miss anything
Luv_my_bichon - glad the scan went well was thinking of you.
Pristock- glad the scan went well
Sambles- I have the hi bebe also but still can't hear anything yet, with my son didn't hear anything until 14weeks. I will keep trying every week
Xdaniellexpx- izzy is adorable
Blessedmomma- welcome
About the dreams I keeping having them everyday, people chasing me, or that something is happening and everyone it trying to get out. I hate my dreams right now...

Oh and about Christmas I love it.......
Next week on Wednesday have a doctor appt a little scared , I think I will have another scan, can't wait to see my little baby moving around and see that everything is okay.


----------



## newfielady

haha. Izzy is so sweet, what cute little teeth.

I got one of those cages you want. lol. My 80lb Chocolate Lab and myself fit in it (lol don't ask how I know that) so it should be good for a husband. I just might use it now that you put the idea in my head. :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

HAHA no doggies for me i am going to save up for a maniecoon :D


----------



## firsttimer1

ok whoever mentioned take out pizza earlier - to hell with you!! Now my fridge one isnt good enough... where is the phone....:)


----------



## firsttimer1

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay OH is getting me some alcohol free cobra beer on way home for the football!!!! :) im very aware i sound like a man at the moment talking about footy and beer so here is my disclaimer: Im a women. :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i had a lovly sasuage dinner for tea last nice with 4 sasuages :blush: were having sasuage mash yorkie puds peas and gravy for tea tonight x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

are u sure? hhaa


----------



## firsttimer1

we had toad in the hole a couple of nights ago - my OH is sausage (and pie) mad LOL xx


----------



## firsttimer1

im pretty sure - i feel like i shud post a photo to prove it hahaha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha has any one got bookface


----------



## pristock230

OMG you UK ladies be posting up a storm while us US ladies are sleeping! I can't keep up when I get up! lol!!!! 

Someone posted something about itchy skin like 6 pages ago - yes I have it!

hahahaha - I can't keep up but all is well here, feel a little tired today and had some restless sleep last night but I can't complain too much! 

Have a Great Day ladies!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

love the mancage ladies !!!!! :rofl:

i absolutely love this thread. you ladies are hilarious. im trying to keep up:happydance:

thanks for all the warm welcomes:hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> we had toad in the hole a couple of nights ago - my OH is sausage (and pie) mad LOL xx

Ok Got to know what 'toad in the hole' is?? haha is this a type of food nickname? lol


----------



## JellyBeann

Joannaxoxo said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> we had toad in the hole a couple of nights ago - my OH is sausage (and pie) mad LOL xx
> 
> Ok Got to know what 'toad in the hole' is?? haha is this a type of food nickname? lolClick to expand...

Toad in the hole is basically yorkshire pudding batter with sausages inside it! It's so nommy!! I eat it loads!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sounds yummy but definately not something I could find in any restaurant around here. I will have to wait until I go back to England... my grandparents and most of my mother's side live in England, so we visit often.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> ok whoever mentioned take out pizza earlier - to hell with you!! Now my fridge one isnt good enough... where is the phone....:)

Sorry guilty!! We had Dominos pizza delivered to the office today....i have 4 large slices and rounded up everyones jalapenos that they had removed:haha: bit of a give away:dohh:

I want more pizza now :cry:. 

Right off to see yoga bird and see what she says x


----------



## 2nd time

well i did pie and chips last night so roast pork roast potatos roast carrots and cabbage for tea tonight


----------



## 2nd time

glad you like the thred blessed


----------



## xdaniellexpx

pheww ive just sat down done tea cleaned up bathed n dressed the child now oh is getting her to sleep then shower for me cos i stink! ha


----------



## 2nd time

aggghhh sorry need to rant so my 18 month olds bed time is 6.30 she is fine with it if i take her she goes straight to sleep but my dh plays in the bedroom with her for almost an hour and wont put her down it drives me crazy fee like i need to pearant him too


----------



## mitchnorm

My rough guide to pregnancy arrived today :haha:

Annoyed at the gym now.....apparently i cant do their yoga class til 14 weeks...fine i thought. I'll freeze the membership until then (should have done a while ago really).....but they say it takes one month to freeze it so it'll be reinstated before it freezes :growlmad:

What are the chances of me actually using the gym and getting my monies worth for the next year??? I have a wii fit at home and i may as well get a pre-natal yoga dvd....saves me cash...


----------



## 2nd time

cant you swim at the gym


----------



## mitchnorm

My gym doesnt have a pool, just gym and classes. I dont really like swimming :nope:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i want to start aqua natle but the swimming classes are 10 monday morning and i cant get a baby sitter :(


----------



## 2nd time

i thin iwould cancel the gym you will prob not have time latr on any way i want to do aquanatal but cant find one near me


----------



## xdaniellexpx

xdaniellexpx said:


> i want to start aqua natle but the swimming classes are 10 monday morning and i cant get a baby sitter :(

humm the cage mite come in handy here haha


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> aggghhh sorry need to rant so my 18 month olds bed time is 6.30 she is fine with it if i take her she goes straight to sleep but my dh plays in the bedroom with her for almost an hour and wont put her down it drives me crazy fee like i need to pearant him too

sounds like he needs a time out in the man cage :coffee:

thanks for inviting me to this thread hun. you were right, its a lot of fun!:hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

wow so it's been ages since I posted in here! had loads gone on in the last couple off weeks. I&#8217;ve had a kidney infection and been in a lot of pain and still taking antibiotics, however had to go to out of hours doctor and the weekend whose way of finding out if the tablets were safe for the baby was to google them!! Not impressed, luckily my OH's dad is a doctor so spent half an hour on the phone to him being reassured that they were fine.
And had my booking in appointment with midwife yesterday, got all the paper work out the way and took blood and urine samples to send off. Now waiting for the letter in the post telling us when out first scan is :).
Also on a plus point my morning sickness seems to have gotten much better now only feeling sick and not actually been sick since Sunday morning!!! Yeehe!
How&#8217;s everyone else doing? Anyone else got the stress of moving added on top off all this. We&#8217;re currently in a one bed flat so are looking at two bed places and think we&#8217;ve found the one we want but now have the stress and worry of moving!


----------



## blessedmomma

ugh little! know what your going through. we bought our home and moved in while i was about 4-5 months pregnant with my last baby. it was rough. i just kept thinking as soon as we find a place it will be less stressful. after we found it i was thinking as soon as we get our stuff packed and moved it will be less stressful. after we got in i had no energy to unpack and keep up with everything else. we still have a few boxes packed up in the garage:dohh:

its no fun, my heart goes out to you:hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

Bloomin' heck ladies...you lot can yack!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:

Welcome Blessedmomma - you'll have some giggles here hon!! :thumbup:

Littleandlost - sorry hon, sounds like you've been through the mill the last few weeks!! Hope you're feeling better now! x

Had a busy day at work - well apart from a loooong lunch with an old friend at Cafe Rouge (doncha just love their 2-1 offers!!) :happydance: I am so happy that my MS has eased off at the moment (fingers crossed) and I think I am making up for my few weeks of no food!!! Salmon fishcakes, french fries and salad followed by Tarte Tatin......HEAVEN!!!! :cloud9: I was too tired out by all that grub to concentrate on doing any productive work in the afternoon...:nope: However, still found some room for some of hubby's chip supper an hour ago...oh dear...

xx


----------



## loolindley

My nearest Aqua natal is 45 min drive away, so I think I can forget that.

For anyone who remembers, I have just put in my transfer request to move from Machynlleth to Crewe to be a train driver there. Just sent all the official e mails, so eeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk. It's a waiting game now. Could be 3 months, could be 2 years. We need to put the house up for sale now too. We have decided to try and sell, and if we can't (there are 3 houses on my road for sale already, nothing is moving :cry:) we are going to rent it once we move. We can afford to buy another house anyway, but I could do without the stress of having to rent a house in case we get some idiots move in. We will see.

Eeeeekkkk. Big changes ahead :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i need a new house 2 my contracts up on the 23rd of oct not staying here its 2 expencive :(


----------



## littleANDlost

blessedmomma- we thought it would be easier earlier on so that&#8217;s why we're trying to sort it all out now but I&#8217;m already thinking it's all to much.

Thanks Nicnak I am feeling better now but still worried that it&#8217;s had some kinda effect on the baby. 
Your long lunch sounds very good to me. I think I've already given up with work now, it's just there to pass the time.

I'll also keep my fingers crossed for you Loolindley and the job! and if you also wanted any advise in renting out your property I actually work for the council as a council tax and housing benefit advisor so I know quite a bit about renting out properties (just ignore what I said about my job in the line above hehe)


----------



## littleANDlost

xdaniellexpx - In a way it's nice to know others are also going through it but i feel for all you ladies who are as well. I'm trying to leave as much of it as i can to my OH, but you know men all he really seems to care about is where the telly will go and how far he will have to walk to get a beer!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha o i no gess what ive got girlss


----------



## 2nd time

littleANDlost said:


> blessedmomma- we thought it would be easier earlier on so thats why we're trying to sort it all out now but Im already thinking it's all to much.
> 
> Thanks Nicnak I am feeling better now but still worried that its had some kinda effect on the baby.
> Your long lunch sounds very good to me. I think I've already given up with work now, it's just there to pass the time.
> 
> I'll also keep my fingers crossed for you Loolindley and the job! and if you also wanted any advise in renting out your property I actually work for the council as a council tax and housing benefit advisor so I know quite a bit about renting out properties (just ignore what I said about my job in the line above hehe)

thats too funny i am a housing benefit officer too lol also need to move house asap as in a one bed with 4 of us already


----------



## littleANDlost

what what what???


and 2nd time thats awesome, I'm finding it hard holding my tongue already with claimants though.


----------



## 2nd time

littleANDlost said:


> what what what???
> 
> 
> and 2nd time thats awesome, I'm finding it hard holding my tongue already with claimants though.

arnt we supposed to call them customers lol lol i have been on mat leav since jan 

started mat leave jan 2010 went back oct 2010 for 12 wees then ba on mat from jan 2011 thining i will just stay on mat leave thistime as due back same day my matleave should start


----------



## xdaniellexpx

salt and vigner crisp mmmm aaa i get housing benfits hehe


----------



## 2nd time

xdaniellexpx said:


> salt and vigner crisp mmmm aaa i get housing benfits hehe

i am claiming too i think its important to claim anything you are entiteled to we pay taxes so when a bit of help is needed thats what its there for


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i still pay 250 ontop of my hb x


----------



## littleANDlost

we use claimants, as we also deal with council tax payers who are charge payers and housing allocation applicants who are well applicants it makes it easier for all the notes and paper work. How have your work been with you for that, do you work for local council or DWP? My work are already being quite funny with me. I got moaned at for having a midwife appointment mid afternoon and asked to try to book them after office hours next time. Because that&#8217;s possible! I told them I don&#8217;t really get to massively choose the time or dates.


----------



## littleANDlost

If it wasn't for my job I wouldn't know what I was going to be entitled to so I'll be claiming to once the little one pops out. Tax Credits and Housing Benefit and Council Tax benefits.


----------



## 2nd time

i work for a council you do know you rights to aid time off for appointments my work usualy credit a half day per ap they dont now about baby numbr three yet my union rep is visiting me next week to talk are you unison


----------



## littleANDlost

I am Unison and i know what they have to do and what Im entitled to at work and so far they have given it to me but with a nice hint of annoyance. If they start doing anything that i think is a to much i will contact my rep.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya ladies....sorry to interrupt...but i found my bubba for the first time tonight with my doppler :happydance:

Soooo soooo happy.....found in less than one minute, unmistakable gentle galloping, 180 reading...gotta be bubba :haha:

I am going to.have a non-alcoholic Becks to celebrate :happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

mitchnorm said:


> Hiya ladies....sorry to interrupt...but i found my bubba for the first time tonight with my doppler :happydance:
> 
> Soooo soooo happy.....found in less than one minute, unmistakable gentle galloping, 180 reading...gotta be bubba :haha:
> 
> I am going to.have a non-alcoholic Becks to celebrate :happydance:

YAAAAY congrats hun!!!! Thats so exciting! :) xx


----------



## Nicnak282

Mitch norm, that's FABULOUS!!! YAY!! xx

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies.....i have had 2 scans so pretty reassured but never heard the heartbeat on either :haha:

I shall not become addicted like our friend First timer :winkwink:


----------



## littleANDlost

:) You say that now haha.


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> :) You say that now haha.

Mmm already saying to hubby...are you sure that was it? Did i imagine it? :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

you wait this time tomorrow you'll be at it again! :) can't blame you though. Id want to hear it all the time!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm - i just had an alco free becks too whilst watching spurs :) YUM.

and congrats on the doppler - however, you WILL get addicted. Ive yet to find a lady who hasnt been at least for a while lol - you just wont tell us about your addiction :rofl:

The thing is with the doppler - whilst listening to the HB i KNOWWWWW its the baby... but afterwards u forget the sound and start doubting yourself. 

You will see ;) 

ps. i love that canada dont have ''toad in the hole''. My OH is a country boy and cant get enough of it LOL


----------



## firsttimer1

oh yer mitch - when did you get married? i got married on 4th june which was also my LMP lol (although with a long cycle, im dating it a week later) xxx

Good night to all you ladies - its 10:40pm and i tend to start shriveling at 10pm on the dot now days.... here's to tonights freaaaaky dreams :)

(ps. anyone in UK watch celeb big bro? jedward have gone in house - Omg i would go mental,my head wud explode LOL)


----------



## blessedmomma

creepy dreams here too.

what kind of doppler mitchnorm?

anyone have a suggestion on a good doppler that finds hb at very earliest???


----------



## newfielady

loolindley said:


> My nearest Aqua natal is 45 min drive away, so I think I can forget that.
> 
> For anyone who remembers, I have just put in my transfer request to move from Machynlleth to Crewe to be a train driver there. Just sent all the official e mails, so eeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk. It's a waiting game now. Could be 3 months, could be 2 years. We need to put the house up for sale now too. We have decided to try and sell, and if we can't (there are 3 houses on my road for sale already, nothing is moving :cry:) we are going to rent it once we move. We can afford to buy another house anyway, but I could do without the stress of having to rent a house in case we get some idiots move in. We will see.
> 
> Eeeeekkkk. Big changes ahead :D

I'm so jelous. (sp :shrug:)! I want to sell this house and move to another city where there are lots of jobs and activities. And my sister lives there. :hugs: I can't get my husband to agree to it at all. :growlmad: It's okay for him. He's not sitting at home by himself all day long. Honestly, if it wasn't for you ladies I'd have no one to talk to. I have no friends and no where to go. I only work 10 hrs a week so that's not really much of a time killer.


----------



## newfielady

xdaniellexpx said:


> salt and vigner crisp mmmm aaa i get housing benfits hehe

haha. I am actually eating a bag of salt and vinegar chips as I read this. Yummy :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

This place is quiet in the evening for me lol... all the uk ladies have gone to bed. 

OK so I'm not sure why this is bugging me but I keep finding my mom is treating my pregnancy symptoms as something that is all in my head. She keeps saying that she was pregnant in a time when the internet wasn't around, so she never looked up all her symptoms and so she didn't really have any. She even corrected me when I was calling morning sickness 'all day sickness' and she was like, "it only happens in the morning, so why are you sick in the afternoon/evening." I also mentioned that I was feeling some cramps and stretching and to her, 'well the baby isn't big enough for that yet'... ITS THE UTERUS NOT BABY! ugh she doesn't understand and I feel like I cant vent to her when I feel sick... anyone else finding this?


----------



## sandy28

I'm sorry Hun your mom is being like that, it not in your head because I'm sick all day but mostly at night. You have us Hun to come and vent. It's around 5:45 pm and starting to feel sick already.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Sandy. She is super happy we are expecting (first grandchild) but she just doesn't understand that everyone experiences pregnancy differently. I just hope she doesn't expect me to go through labour like she did... she always says that she never had any medication with either of her labours! haha... doubt she will do that though.


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry joanna. times have certainly changed but thats no reason to show no compassion for you. :hugs:


----------



## kymied

Seriously ladies? I take a day or two off and I have 30! pages to catch up with?!



Joannaxoxo said:


> Oh the plus side I am a raspberry today!!! My DH things we are giving birth to a fruit basket haha.

I chuckled at this and had to tell my husband. He completely agrees.



firsttimer1 said:


> I just sneezed REALLY loud and when i did all my tummy muscles stretched and it was AWFUL.

I'm been having the tummy stretch sneezes too. And I'm been sneezing a lot more than I used to.



firsttimer1 said:


> I hate to admit it, but i DO miss wine. (still totally worth it tho) :wine:

I miss wine so much. I put a bottle of it in the tomato sauce I made, but it simmered for 12 hours.... And I'm going out for Mexican food with my coworkers on Tuesday and really love margaritas.

My friend who pet sits for us said when I told her we were expecting, "Where are you going to put the third crate?"

My husband said to me yesterday, "do we know what we'll need for the baby and what it will cost?" I started making a spreadsheet for him. (I am addicted to spreadsheets) A lot of it I'm sure will be bought for us (or handed down) so I'm not including clothes.

My friend who has sweet potato now (18 weeks) just found out she's having a girl. She said things get better. This raspberry is really sucking my energy dry. I was comparing a raspberry to an olive yesterday and maybe my raspberries are large, but the raspberry was larger than the olive. I don't want to shrink! I get to see the little bugger in 4 days, I want it to be big!

I'm completely sick of vegetables. This is especially silly because I'm a vegetarian. All I want is mashed potatoes, mac and cheese (only the home made kind) and other salty bland foods. It's not making me sick, I just don't want it.

How long do you guys get for maternity leave out in the UK?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies i need my bed!


----------



## waula

ooooh i should be double figures today...... yay! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

11 days till my scan :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Kymied - i uk we get a statutory maternity pay if you have been with your employed long enough....thats 6 weeks at 90% of salary and another 33 weeks at around £128 per week. Some employers pay more on top of that including welcome back bonuses...mine doesnt :nope:

Blessed momma - igot the hi bebe 200 with lcd display and detected at 10 weeks....didnt at 9+2...but didnt try in between. Iheard the sonoline is really good for early detection.

First timer - NO NO NO TO BIG BROTHER......please do not infect this page with that talk :haha:. I got married last year...28th May 2010....fabulous day. Had a year of married life before trying for bubba:happydance:

Have a great day ladies....
sucks that US ladies are on different timezs to us x x


----------



## firsttimer1

Blessed- can highly recommend the sonoline b - found hb at 8w3days xxx

Joanna- sorry about your mum Hun. I honestly think some women forget what it was like. At least u know its not all in ur head... I mean, why wid anyone wish themself ill ?! Xx

kymied - a spreadsheet? Now that's a good idea! Might start one today :) I'm sooo jealous of ur sweet potato friend.. Wish we were all. There!! All on good time. X ps my maternity is same as Mitch xx

waula - congrats on 10 weeks! That's brilliant ;)

Danielle - hope u and izzy are good this morning. Those 11 days will fly by.. Izzy will kp u busy :)

Mitch - this thread will remain big bro free lol :rofl: 

So good morning to everyone :) I'm still in bed. .. And so glad its Friday! Happy Friday!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

o yes she does she is in the process of rubbing rusk into my new couch! only had it since june:(


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG I just LOVE rusks. Thats another perk to having a baby - legitimatly buying Rusks :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

I just went on first tri section and its full of losses and sad news today it seems :( im so sad for those ladies :cry: and SO worried now..... :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano that y i dont really post in there. i have got sooo uch house work to do but i really cba haha


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Ladies,

re Maternity - I only get Maternity Allowance because I won't have worked for my job for long enough - a bit ironic really as I've been contracting there for 18 months but it doesn't count and I haven't actually started my 'real' contract there! This means I'll be on £128 a week for 39 weeks which isn't so bad but it a bit poo as I miss out on being on more early on. 

Also, I *think* I heard my baby's heartbeat yesterday at 9+3 on my Sonoline. I only caught it for a moment and I wasn't trying for long - only about 3 or 4 minutes but it's exciting nonetheless. I'm going to leave it for a few days (honest!:haha:) and then have another go. 

In other news, is anyone else finding that their MS (or all day sickness) is getting a little better?! 

xx


----------



## loolindley

I was planning on being dead good and remembering what everyone wrote and then replying.....however I have forgotton, so who knows whta will come out!

Ermmmmmm.

Mitch - there was something for you, I'm sure, but I have forgot. I will get back to you...

Joanna - I am so sorry to hear your mum is being like that. She should know that every pregnancy is different, and what she had will not be the same as what you are going through :hugs: You can moan to us!!!

Newfie - You sound exactly like me. Want to move to where more is going on. Nearer to my brother and family. I feel the same - I have a load of 'friends' here, but not many I could just pop round to with a bottle of (non alcoholic) wine and have a good catch up. In fact, I have more of those where I will be moving to!

First timer - BB.....YES! Me! Can't believe Jedward are in there! They all looked completely out of it when they went in the house. We were playing 'guess what drugs they are on' We decided Tara - coke, Kerry - booze, Jedward - Sunny Delight :rofl:

Who said about spread sheets? I LOVE spread sheets!!!! I am definitely going to be making a baby one. So organised, I definitely approve!

I had a terrible nights sleep last night. I was in the audition process for BB, and the 'initiation' was to have a riot. I didn;t want to join in, and sat hiding whilst all the contestants were rioting around me. I woke up crying with horrible pains in my tummy. I must have been doing aerobics in bed, the duvet and everything were all twisted up. :cry: Must not watch telly or news before bedtime!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - urgh. housework. Make izzy do it ;)

laura - thats poo about maternity hun xxx do you mean u managed to hear your babys HB for 3-4 mins? OMG thats amazing as i only hear mine for about ten secs and then BOOM the baby is moving off somewhere. I never hold it long enough to get an accurate reading LOL - maybe i will in ten week mark :)



> Mitch - there was something for you, I'm sure, but I have forgot. I will get back to you...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: - you crack me up Loo

I had a bad nights sleep too Loo - just couldnt fall asleep which is odd for me lately. Maybe its the big bro effect.

right ive wrapped this text so that mitch doesnt tell us off - she has :ban: Big bro talk!!! :rofl:


Spoiler



> First timer - BB.....YES! Me! Can't believe Jedward are in there! They all looked completely out of it when they went in the house. We were playing 'guess what drugs they are on' We decided Tara - coke, Kerry - booze, Jedward - Sunny Delight

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH hahaha :rofl: sunny delight. Thats hilarious LOL. I pretend to love Jedward because my family are irish and there is this ongoing joke that im biased to anything irish; so i wind everyone up now by playing it up. 'jedward are brilliant...what do you mean they cant sing?.... Damian - wont you get your hair like jedward for me? pleeease'' ... love it.


----------



## lauraclili

Unfortunately not Firstimer! I mean I was only looking for 3-4 minutes. I found the heartbeat for about 10 seconds in the first 2 minutes and then spent another 2 minutes trying to find it again!


----------



## firsttimer1

same as me then laura! i actually found it straight away last time (although baby has totally moved) but kept it for a measly 10 secs. My visual display couldnt even read it as not there long enough. I think as baby gets bigger we will hold it for longer. They obviously dont like the doppler tho - apparently its the noise. 

someone sd that baby should move around a fair bit - otherwise its your own ''heart echo'' your hearing if its always in the same place. Im well confused by this. I knew we cud pick up arteries, placenta, own HB and baby... but not sure what a HB echo is? I cant even find my own HB down there anyway.... i just know its baby as its sooooo fast xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

house work done well a bit of it gonna get ready soon then going to my nanys its her 50th wedding annversery :D


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo thats lovely danielle - hope you and your nana have fun :) xxx


----------



## Sambles

Good morning ladies,

Well I've had my daily fix of salt n vinegar crisps so I feel ready to roll!

I still haven't managed to find baby's heartbeat but I will keep trying every other day til I find it

Not got much planned for today. It's my best friend's wedding tomorrow and I'm maid of honour so I think today I will paint my nails and shave my legs etc. Although I'm sure I'm going to need a hedge trimmer because I've let them grow wild these past few weeks :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Morning ladies
Day at home, sort of, working this morning and physio this afternoon (teeth grinding). I have a question for you. I have not said anything to my two bosses. We're a tiny charity with just three of us in most of the time. I have my scan (13 weeks) on 6 September and it's during one of my work days. Do I tell them the reason I need the time off? I know legally I'm supposed to get scan time off and it's not 'charged' as annual leave. I am just wary of saying anything too early...
Ta!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mscrow *- it depends on whether you are comfrtable to tell them i suppose. I have told my manager (told her last week) so that days off for scans / appts will not be a problem. I also know that if anything DOES foes wrong - she wud be sooo supportive. no one else knows at work tho xxx Im sure if you tell them they will only be happy and excited for you? xxx must be hard if there is just the three of you... but if you dont tell them then... you will HAVE to tell them a week or two later anyway...?
*
sambles* - ewww gross :rofl: sooooo jealous u have a wedding tomo, i LOVVVEEE weddings. have fun as maid of honor - how nice! xxx what colour are you wearing? I got married in June and my bmaids were in a soft yellow, it was lovely as the sun shone!! was worried yellow wud look odd and out of place in the rain haha. 

*bichon *- where are you??? :) Hun are u still having any brown discharge? mine stopped for ages and now im getting tiny little specs of mild brown again. ahhh its soooo worrying. also - are u still ms free?

Im still symptom free! :(


----------



## Sambles

firsttimer - the 3 bridesmaids are in burgundy :thumbup: The weather is going to be lovely which we are so relieved about because she is getting married outside. 

Try not to worry about the brown discharge. I know it's easy for me to say but just remember brown means it's old. I don't have any symptoms apart from still being tired. Is it next week you've got your mw appointment? xx


----------



## loolindley

I was wondering where Bichon was too! I think she has ditched us for being a group of head cases!

MsCrow - would you be able to claim the day back (ie - if you would be telling them anyway after you knew the scan was ok then you could ask if you could please take it as an appointment rather than A/L)?

I told my HR team via e mail last night when I told them about my transfer request and I have just had a lovely e mail back wishing me a healthy pregnancy, and to look after myself as these first few months are very important not to push myself too hard. She also said that when I want to come back, to let her know, and she will send someone to risk assess my job to see what I will be able to do safely.
She also outlined the maternity package in detail, but the most important bit to me is 12 weeks full pay, 12 weeks half pay and 15 Staturary.

I feel a bit more relaxed now, and she has said she will keep it confidential from my immediate manager and depot until I am ready to tell them.

Sometimes working for a big company has it's advantages :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer I've got my mw appt a week today when I'm 10+5 xx just wish it included a scan lol xx having no symptoms still is beginning to freak me out. :(


----------



## Sambles

loo - aww that was a lovely email they sent back to you. I think I'm going to wait til after my scan to tell my manager

firsttimer - there's loads of women who have no symptoms and at least you can baby's heartbeat so you know he/she is doing well :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive just felt my bean move 2 times :D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## loolindley

Pppfffftttt. No symptoms First timer? I have been reading your posts thinking 'Thats a symptom' 'So is that' 'and that'. If I could remember any of these reasons right now, I would list them, but my goldfish brain is not cooperating today. But you do....I remember reading them!


----------



## firsttimer1

No I really dont! I had one vivid dream that was it. No MS. No nausea. No weird smell thing. No sore bbs. No peeing more or waking up to pee. No food aversions. I really dont have anything apart from going to bed a bit earlier! Hardly satisfying :( 

I was beginning to be ok with it but now all in a panic :( not that I want MS or anything but still gets me down a bit :(

Also I read that at 9/10 weeks u may feel ur uterus is higher ... ER... Sorry to be dumb but what exactly will that feel like? :blush: anyone whoes been preg before know? 

Danielle that's brilliant! Is it because its ur 2nd pregnancy u feel things bit earlier? Xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i felt izzy at 13 weeks i think its becasue i no what it feels like aswel x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> right ive wrapped this text so that mitch doesnt tell us off - she has :ban: Big bro talk!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Blimey! I was onyl away for 4 hours and there is loads to catch up on.....I did Firsttimers trick of copying and pasting quotes over....but got confused and had to stop....Will go back again :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> I just went on first tri section and its full of losses and sad news today it seems :( im so sad for those ladies :cry: and SO worried now..... :(
> 
> My friend mentioned this to me this morning - she is 3 weeks ahead and thinking of dipping over to 2nd tri.... :nope:. I mentioned that I really mainly post here now as I cant deal with the depressing stuff. I dont want to sound awful and would really like to help but I have never had a loss (thank god!) and cant offer good advice. It must be heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> kymied - a spreadsheet? Now that's a good idea! Might start one today :) I'm sooo jealous of ur sweet potato friend.. Wish we were all. There!! All on good time. X ps my maternity is same as Mitch xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooooh spreadsheet - good idea. I did on for my wedding arrangements. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> Also, I *think* I heard my baby's heartbeat yesterday at 9+3 on my Sonoline. I only caught it for a moment and I wasn't trying for long - only about 3 or 4 minutes but it's exciting nonetheless. I'm going to leave it for a few days (honest!:haha:) and then have another go.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations - it is great isnt it. I stopped quickly as I was worried about disturbing the bubba :haha:
> 
> Sure I have forgotten loads.....AAH YES....I stopped some BB references..... not impressed :winkwink: (just spotted it at top)Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch if ur friend is 12/13 weeks along then she shud defo move to 2nd tri, will be more relevant for sure xx 

I know what u mean about the sad posts. I give support as I've been there, but I spend the rest of the day full of doubt. I like feeling like I'm helping them tho as its soooo heartbreaking xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

It just seems like we are spending all of our time worrying about the first 12 weeks, lack of symptoms, too many symptoms, upcoming scans, whether we can pick up the heartbeat on a doppler.....and it seems like its never going to go away for the entire pregnancy. :nope:

Sorry a bit sad about that.....I wish I wasnt such a worrier. Just at my age I worry how many chances I will have......and dont get me start on the Downs testing. At my age I am cr*pping myself :wacko:

On a happier note.....just had my daily intake of jalapeno peppers so feeling mighty fine :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch I totally agree. Its a long rocky path this first tri lol :) 

Mmmmm jalepenos... :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Got through the jar in 3 days....think we need to buy in bulk :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies. I feel terrible today. So :sick:! Went to stand up and got faint so I sat back down. I'm going back to bed. See you later.


----------



## firsttimer1

Awww sorry newfie :( hope bedrest helps :)


----------



## mitchnorm

newfielady said:


> Morning ladies. I feel terrible today. So :sick:! Went to stand up and got faint so I sat back down. I'm going back to bed. See you later.

Nice!!!! Night :sleep: well x


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh maaaannnnn....now all I can think of is my bed!!!!! mmmmm


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi ladies :thumbup:

How're you all doing today? 

I'm ok...feel a bit nervous...I made the same 'mistake' as a few of you this morning and visited the First Trimester Forum and it's made me feel vulnerable and worried all over again. :cry: My heart really does ache and go out to the ladies there who are getting awful news, I just think I need to have a break from it before my scan in just over a week. My hubby says I need to stop worrying and think more positive but it is hard.:nope: 

Any-hoooooo....I caved in and ordered a doppler...!!! :dohh: Ended up with the Angel Sounds one and should be here in a day or so...not sure whether I've done the right thing!!!!

Anyways, I have finished work for the week now so am gonna treat myself to an hour or so in bed watching a rom-com after a warm (not hot - boo!!) bath...:cloud9:

Enjoy the rest of your day my lovelies!! :flower:

xx

PS Been eating quite a lot the last few days and the bloomin' nausea has just returned...:cry:...hope it's just temporary as I've just made a HUGE dish of apple & blackberry crumble for later made with apples from my dad's garden and blackberries from ours!!! Lots of cinnamon also...mmmmmmm! :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> Anyways, I have finished work for the week now so am gonna treat myself to an hour or so in bed watching a rom-com after a warm (not hot - boo!!) bath...:cloud9:

Read my mind - thinking the same thing!!! Although bed first...then bath :happydance:
Enjoy!


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have finished work for the week now so am gonna treat myself to an hour or so in bed watching a rom-com after a warm (not hot - boo!!) bath...:cloud9:
> 
> Read my mind - thinking the same thing!!! Although bed first...then bath :happydance:
> Enjoy!Click to expand...

Yep, think it may work out that way here too!!! Clean sheets to put on later too...bliss!!! :sleep:

Enjoy your soak hon!! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

All u girls are prunes... Can't wait to be a prune on Sunday!!! X 

Enjoy the baths ladies!!! X


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> All u girls are prunes... Can't wait to be a prune on Sunday!!! X
> 
> Enjoy the baths ladies!!! X

Thanks hon!! :flower: x

I just can't wait to be something I'd actually fancy to eat!!!! 

Olives...:sick:
Prunes...:sick:
Limes...:sick:

Melon...now we're talking!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: he-he


----------



## Widger

Wow, you girls were talking some sh*te yesterday :rofl: Seriously, there was a whole load to get through, but a lot of it was dedicated to crisps :rofl:

I've tried my doppler again last night and during lunch (whilst my son in bed). I have a hi-bebe so maybe it will take a little longer but I really don't think I'm cut out for one. I didn't get one last time as thought it would worry me too much and I'm thinking that I probably shouldn't have this time. At least I'm renting it only until just shy of 12 weeks. By which point I will prob hear the heartbeat and then want to keep it for longer :dohh:

I just don't think I'm patient enough to use it. I have a wander around and if I don't hear anything under 5-10 mins then I'm off. Got lots of interference this afternoon too. Congrats Mitchnorm on getting it by the way. Maybe I'll have to wait a little longer with the hi-bebe.

As for horrible news on 1st trimester, remember that for all of the ladies that usually mc it is before 8 weeks and lots haven't heard a heartbeat. It is really rare once heard a hb to mc after 8 wks and the odds go down further after 10 weeks to about 6%. It is really awful to hear about it but also, how many people log on to BnB who actually have good news. The vast majority. That is what you need to keep reminding yourselves........ or I need to remind myself. It made me really nervous this afternoon, especially after not hearing hb but I have to remain positive!! We all do :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> All u girls are prunes... Can't wait to be a prune on Sunday!!! X
> 
> Enjoy the baths ladies!!! X

No chance of being a prune after my lukewarm bath :cry:. I miss hot soapy bubbles!!!


----------



## Sambles

Widger - I've got the hi-bebe and still can't hear the heartbeat and I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow but like you I only try for about 5 - 10 mins before giving up. I'm just going to keep trying every other day til i find it. It could be that you have an anterior placenta or your uterus tips back slightly because I know they make it harder to hear bubs x


----------



## Widger

Thanks Sambles. My midwife couldn't find it at 16 weeks when pregnant with my son which was so scary so I now that even when they are that much bigger it can be hard. Just annoying :grr:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh this site always perks up my mood :) Been bitchy for most of the morning ... started with the puppy misbehaving... its hard to get out of a funk once i'm in one... damn hormones. lol Anyone have any puppy training advice on a dog that bites? (not agressive biting, more that she is teething and her way of greeting us is to put our hands/arms/feet/clothing in her mouth (starting to hurt as she is 4 months and 20 lbs).


----------



## mitchnorm

Widger said:


> Wow, you girls were talking some sh*te yesterday :rofl: Seriously, there was a whole load to get through, but a lot of it was dedicated to crisps :rofl:
> 
> I've tried my doppler again last night and during lunch (whilst my son in bed). I have a hi-bebe so maybe it will take a little longer but I really don't think I'm cut out for one. I didn't get one last time as thought it would worry me too much and I'm thinking that I probably shouldn't have this time. At least I'm renting it only until just shy of 12 weeks. By which point I will prob hear the heartbeat and then want to keep it for longer :dohh:
> 
> I just don't think I'm patient enough to use it. I have a wander around and if I don't hear anything under 5-10 mins then I'm off. Got lots of interference this afternoon too. Congrats Mitchnorm on getting it by the way. Maybe I'll have to wait a little longer with the hi-bebe.
> 
> As for horrible news on 1st trimester, remember that for all of the ladies that usually mc it is before 8 weeks and lots haven't heard a heartbeat. It is really rare once heard a hb to mc after 8 wks and the odds go down further after 10 weeks to about 6%. It is really awful to hear about it but also, how many people log on to BnB who actually have good news. The vast majority. That is what you need to keep reminding yourselves........ or I need to remind myself. It made me really nervous this afternoon, especially after not hearing hb but I have to remain positive!! We all do :hugs:

Thank you Widger.....wise words! I think that some of the bad news for the ladies were out of the blue and they hadnt had early scans or heard bubba on doppler. Just have to keep re-assuring myself with the low % chance of things going wrong now :thumbup:

Good luck with the doppler....I tried at 9+3/4 and couldnt find a thing. Like you I got frustrated (and a little worried) after 5 minutes of so, so gave up. Then went into denial :haha:. Seriously last night was just BAM after one minute......dead centre....very faint, galloping and a high HB reading. I think give it another week you'll be there :happydance: x (oh and perhaps more gel to get rid of interference - I used loads last night)


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> All u girls are prunes... Can't wait to be a prune on Sunday!!! X
> 
> Enjoy the baths ladies!!! X
> 
> No chance of being a prune after my lukewarm bath :cry:. I miss hot soapy bubbles!!!Click to expand...

Meeee toooooo!! If I can't come outta the bath puce coloured it's not a proper bath!!! Pah...off to get into my 'relaxing' chilly bath!! :nope:


----------



## mitchnorm

Joannaxoxo said:


> Oh this site always perks up my mood :) Been bitchy for most of the morning ... started with the puppy misbehaving... its hard to get out of a funk once i'm in one... damn hormones. lol Anyone have any puppy training advice on a dog that bites? (not agressive biting, more that she is teething and her way of greeting us is to put our hands/arms/feet/clothing in her mouth (starting to hurt as she is 4 months and 20 lbs).

Sorry wouldnt have a clue with puppies Joannaoxo.....when our cat was a kitten he used to do the same (still tries a little even now at 14 months) and they are sharp. Perhaps a gentle but firm slap (sounds harsh, like a firm tap) on the nose and saying NO.....Bless him though hes happy to see his mum and dad :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Nicnak you've made me really want some crumble! I went out for a run a couple of nights ago and deliberately ran where i thought there would be blackberry bushes so that I could stop and eat instead and the farmer had cut all the hedges so had to keep running instead! Was really gutted but visiting the parents this weekend and they've got an allotment overflowing with fruit. Not actually craving fruit at all, just a slight obsession with wanting to go blackberry picking!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok ladies I just had the biggest baby brain moment which probably beats them all.

Its gross tho. So.... Oh god so embarrassing... 

I was in the restroom having a wee. And I remembered that I came up not to wee but to wipe my face with a wet wipe. So I stand up... Oh god... And start walking.. Mid wee!! 

OMG I can't believe I just told u all LOL! But surely as far as baby moments go that wins lol!! 

And yes the disinfectant came out and it was only a bit I swear!!! :blush:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We've tried holding her mouth closed and saying "No Biting"... moving our hand out of her mouth and ignoring what shes doing, making a loud sound to startle, hiting her with a rolled up newspaper, firm tap on the nose... nothing seems to work. I am ready to get rid of the dog soon... it worries me for when the baby comes... such a bad time to get a puppy.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Ok ladies I just had the biggest baby brain moment which probably beats them all.
> 
> Its gross tho. So.... Oh god so embarrassing...
> 
> I was in the restroom having a wee. And I remembered that I came up not to wee but to wipe my face with a wet wipe. So I stand up... Oh god... And start walking.. Mid wee!!
> 
> OMG I can't believe I just told u all LOL! But surely as far as baby moments go that wins lol!!
> 
> And yes the disinfectant came out and it was only a bit I swear!!! :blush:

AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> Nicnak you've made me really want some crumble! I went out for a run a couple of nights ago and deliberately ran where i thought there would be blackberry bushes so that I could stop and eat instead and the farmer had cut all the hedges so had to keep running instead! Was really gutted but visiting the parents this weekend and they've got an allotment overflowing with fruit. Not actually craving fruit at all, just a slight obsession with wanting to go blackberry picking!


Lozza, I know, it's just so summery isn't it!! My dad's got a huge garden so off-loaded loads of apples on us last weekend...we have a few blackberries in our humble garden and I got a tad excited when I hung the :hangwashing: this morning and noticed quite a few!!! 

Hope you get lots this weekend at the parents and booooo to the farmer for making you keep running without refreshing blackberries to keep you going!!! :haha: xx


----------



## Widger

:rofl: That is actually quite worrying firsttimer :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

Not sure I'd've admitted that one firsttimer...!!!!!!!!! 

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> Not sure I'd've admitted that one firsttimer...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Great ammunition for us though after she split the beans on some of us the other day for outing her as a doppler addict :winkwink::haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Firsttimer, that's bad. But hilarious!


----------



## Sambles

firsttimer1 said:


> Ok ladies I just had the biggest baby brain moment which probably beats them all.
> 
> Its gross tho. So.... Oh god so embarrassing...
> 
> I was in the restroom having a wee. And I remembered that I came up not to wee but to wipe my face with a wet wipe. So I stand up... Oh god... And start walking.. Mid wee!!
> 
> OMG I can't believe I just told u all LOL! But surely as far as baby moments go that wins lol!!
> 
> And yes the disinfectant came out and it was only a bit I swear!!! :blush:

Ha ha ha! That actually made me LOL! :haha:


----------



## Sambles

mitchnorm said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd've admitted that one firsttimer...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Great ammunition for us though after she split the beans on some of us the other day for outing her as a doppler addict :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

Ooh yeah great blackmail material :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

haha yer maybe i shud remember NOT to share everything. I just also remembered that i put some diet lemonade in the freezer at 11am..... at least ive now got lemony ice :(

knew today was a bad day! :(


----------



## Nicnak282

Sambles said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd've admitted that one firsttimer...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Great ammunition for us though after she split the beans on some of us the other day for outing her as a doppler addict :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh yeah great blackmail material :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oooh yeah ladies...think we've got her now!!!!!! :winkwink::winkwink::witch::witch::muaha::muaha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> haha yer maybe i shud remember NOT to share everything. I just also remembered that i put some diet lemonade in the freezer at 11am..... at least ive now got lemony ice :(
> 
> knew today was a bad day! :(

You know you have been saying along that you are having NO symptoms.......hmmmmmmmm :wacko: OR is this normal Kas behaviour? Worrying :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

you girls are wicked ;)

my book on pregnancy stillllllllllllllllllllllllll hasnt arrived. wanted to read it today as well :( as got a busy weekend/monday/tuesday... BOO amazon!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> haha yer maybe i shud remember NOT to share everything. I just also remembered that i put some diet lemonade in the freezer at 11am..... at least ive now got lemony ice :(
> 
> knew today was a bad day! :(
> 
> You know you have been saying along that you are having NO symptoms.......hmmmmmmmm :wacko: OR is this normal Kas behaviour? Worrying :haha:Click to expand...

yer im not sure on this one. Im hesitant to totally blame the pregnancy LOL :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> you girls are wicked ;)
> 
> my book on pregnancy stillllllllllllllllllllllllll hasnt arrived. wanted to read it today as well :( as got a busy weekend/monday/tuesday... BOO amazon!!!!

When did you order? I ordered mine the same day as you i'm sure - mine arrived yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i ordered same day - i chose the slow free delivery option.... will arrive tomorrow according to tracking.

Hoping to go on day trip with OH tomo to take mind off baby/worrying for a bit. Thinking Blenheim Palace as never been and its only about 45 mins away :)

Im then attending trianing on monday and tuesday (not delivering it which is a nice change lol) so that will kp me busy :)


----------



## loolindley

Firsttimer you have just brighted up my day no end!! That was hillarious!!!! You spoon! :rofl:

Joanna. My pup was really affectionate with her little needle teeth, and it really was only down to teething. We made sure that we had a block of hardwood, or toys / rope etc to hand, and when she came up baring her teeth the we shoved what we had in her mouth. It was more a case of giving her things she was allowed to chew, and telling her NO when she was trying to chew on us. Worth a try maybe? Good luck! x

Mmmm. I could go for some frozen lemonade right now. Yummy!!! Doing home made bacon double cheeseburgers for tea tonight. Yea! Diet food that is healthy!!!! I love SW sometimes!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Husband wants to go checking out new cars tomorrow....which i agreed to as long as we can take a trip to Ikea and Wing Yip....its a great chinese supermarket which has brilliant curry pastes / chilli dipping sauces....I'll be in heaven!!!!! 

So a little baby shopping (window type) for me :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'll be visiting 2 friends this weekend, both with newborns. Hoping it won't feel weird as that will (hopefully) be me in 6-7 months time, eek! Maybe it will hit me when i actually see a baby that's only a week old!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

loolindley said:


> Firsttimer you have just brighted up my day no end!! That was hillarious!!!! You spoon! :rofl:
> 
> Joanna. My pup was really affectionate with her little needle teeth, and it really was only down to teething. We made sure that we had a block of hardwood, or toys / rope etc to hand, and when she came up baring her teeth the we shoved what we had in her mouth. It was more a case of giving her things she was allowed to chew, and telling her NO when she was trying to chew on us. Worth a try maybe? Good luck! x
> 
> Mmmm. I could go for some frozen lemonade right now. Yummy!!! Doing home made bacon double cheeseburgers for tea tonight. Yea! Diet food that is healthy!!!! I love SW sometimes!!!

Thanks thats a good idea. She has lots of stuff to chew, maybe we"ll just have to keep something in reach at all times to shove in her mouth. I'm also hoping she will grow out of it.


----------



## firsttimer1

im off to see a live band tonight but really dont wanna go LOL... only cos i cant have a drink and have to be 'designated driver AGAIN' as an excuse tho LOL


----------



## mitchnorm

Trying to resist going to bed for an hour......might have to give in....and guess whats sitting right next to the bed.....DOPPLER!!!! :winkwink:

Only kidding :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Joannaxoxo said:


> Oh this site always perks up my mood :) Been bitchy for most of the morning ... started with the puppy misbehaving... its hard to get out of a funk once i'm in one... damn hormones. lol Anyone have any puppy training advice on a dog that bites? (not agressive biting, more that she is teething and her way of greeting us is to put our hands/arms/feet/clothing in her mouth (starting to hurt as she is 4 months and 20 lbs).

Finally managed to get down a coupe crackers and a mouthful of water. :sick:
I find that anytime my dog puts anything in her mouth (be it fingers or something I don't want her chewing on) I say "Ouch" loudly and she stops it.


----------



## newfielady

Nicnak282 said:


> Not sure I'd've admitted that one firsttimer...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I agree! :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> you girls are wicked ;)
> 
> my book on pregnancy stillllllllllllllllllllllllll hasnt arrived. wanted to read it today as well :( as got a busy weekend/monday/tuesday... BOO amazon!!!!
> 
> When did you order? I ordered mine the same day as you i'm sure - mine arrived yesterday :thumbup:Click to expand...

When I placed my order t told me I should get it around the 6th of September. I got a w-mail a couple days ago letting me know it was shipped. It has to come overseas to me so it will take a while. If I had be smart I would have checked the Canadian site to see if they had the book. :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

I've got ONE preg mag and its been read about 50 times lol xxx


----------



## loolindley

Just called the Estate Agent. Having the house valued on Monday. I'm so scared as I've never sold a house before!

Have a nice time at the gig tonight first timer. I can tell you are really looking forward to it ;) xx


----------



## loolindley

I want a pregnancy mag! I can't buy one as my town is too small and it would get people talking. I need to wait until we tell people :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

My oh works in a printing place as an IT dude - so he took it for me hehe :) he said its hard to get a new one tho incase someone sees hehe ;) 

Yer this gig is totally rocking my boat. Lol. Thanks Hun :)


----------



## em2656

So, I got a new Sonoline b a couple of days ago and couldnt find a hb, until last night! woohoo! was laid in bed with hubby and he persuaded me to have another try as I'd only tried on my own before.
It took a good few minutes and a lot of patience, but there it was 168 bpm, got a reading of 210 at one point, scared the life out of me and had huby laughing saying its twins. lol
Just feel so much more relaxed now I've heard it. 
Feeling exhausted again today though, so I've managed to talk the kids into having a pj day of sofa and films (how I managed to talk them into that I dont know lol).

Cooking a roast dinner today too, really cant be bothered actually, but just really, really fancy it so making the effort.

As for puppies, we always make sure there is something to chew (as mentioned), but also, as soon as she goes to bite/nip we just stand up/turn away from her and ignore her. it takes a while, but she gets it eventually and they do grow out of it as long as you dont encourage them to play rough.

Hope you're all having a great day girls xxx


----------



## loolindley

Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! 

We have just decided we are going to go and hit the in laws with a tripple whammy tonight instead of Sunday......

Hi! Well, we are having a baby........And I have also convinced your son to move to Manchester (which is where we are going to bring up your new grandchild)......oh yea, and if my house sells earlier than we expected, please can we crash at yours until my transfer comes through?

Byeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Christ, how am I going to get through this without a bottle of wine for dutch courage??? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Em - congratulations!!! Best sound ever right???!!! Xxx 

Loo- just saw ur house bit. Were in our first home too So never sold one either. Sounds exciting tho! Your poor in laws ha ha! Maybe have some Alco free wine and get some psychological Dutch courage!! :)


----------



## newfielady

Good Luck loo. You're braver than me 

So I thought I was getting better. I went to check on DH Lunch (sweet & sour wings and french fries) and the smell made me sick. So after being :sick: now I feel much better and even ate some yogurt. :D (Even though I had to barge in on mom in the shower lol)


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!
> 
> We have just decided we are going to go and hit the in laws with a tripple whammy tonight instead of Sunday......
> 
> Hi! Well, we are having a baby........And I have also convinced your son to move to Manchester (which is where we are going to bring up your new grandchild)......oh yea, and if my house sells earlier than we expected, please can we crash at yours until my transfer comes through?
> 
> Byeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Christ, how am I going to get through this without a bottle of wine for dutch courage??? :rofl:

 Blimey you dont do things by half...good luck with that.i havebought and sold 3 places now andyes its quite stressful. But i've been told its like giving birth...you say never again and then afterwards once you're in you forget all the pain and its only when you come to do it agai you remember. Its selective memory:haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ladies sorry if this is tmi....some advice please....

After 4-5weeks of being totally constipated.....seriously going once every 3-4days (and even then not very satisfying if you know what i mean :haha:)......i have just had the worst case of diahhorea....seriously i think it was 5 weeks worth......feel better but queasy now.....

Is it normal??????:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

I've had diahhorea on and off Hun so think normal xx

Right. I'm fuuuuuming! Someone just used my PayPal account to spend £519! Someone who was not me!!!! Fuming. Just had to open investigation and won't get money back for at least ten days... I'm soooo mad!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> I've had diahhorea on and off Hun so think normal xx
> 
> Right. I'm fuuuuuming! Someone just used my PayPal account to spend £519! Someone who was not me!!!! Fuming. Just had to open investigation and won't get money back for at least ten days... I'm soooo mad!!!!

What a bloody nightmare....they gonna be able to trace it? Was it from an e-bay transaction?


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Joanna - The best way to deal with the pup during the teething stage is when he bites you - make a very loud shout or ouch noise, and turn away from him with your arms crossed and ignore him for a good few minutes. Once he is calm again then go about whatever you are doing. After a while he will learn that if he mouths/bites at you he will get ignored. x


----------



## firsttimer1

Well I hope they see its fraud, its pretty obvious. I know a friend had to do this and it was ok. Just wish it didn't take so long!!!


----------



## pooch

my obgyn called and left a message today asking for me to call them back...i called them back, got voicemail. i just had my blood tests done a week or so ago so i'm freaking out, thinking found something bad. i finally got a hold of them and they just wanted to tell me they didn't get enough sample from my pap and i'll have to have another one next time i'm there. really? way to freak out a pregnant woman.


----------



## firsttimer1

Ahh pooch I'm sorry Hun - kp trying sure its fine xxx


----------



## newfielady

*mitchnorm*- I've heard both Consitpation and diarrhea are normal. Maybe if the diarrhea continues that it should be something to worry about. But I wouldn't let once bother me.

*firsttimer1* - That's awful! My husband identity was stolen for over a year! Hope they get it all fixed up for you, and quickly. It's not _too_ bad as long as you get your money back.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi girls, 

My internet's been down :( So I've missed loads.

Hope you're all well. I tried to post this morning but it went down half way thru.

I've had some red this morning :cry: only a bit but there nonetheless. I'm hoping it's just my cervical erosion cos it was only spotting and I'd had a big coughing fit when my morning brew went down the wrong way. So, I'm hoping that this along with the fact that (sorry if TMI) having a poo this morning was a bit difficult.

Do you think this could have caused some red spotting? I was gonna get my doppler ordered but with my internet down I haven't managed x


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes- hope you get your money back and they catch the criminal! 

DH gave me the go ahead so im looking up dopplers today :happydance:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> I've had diahhorea on and off Hun so think normal xx
> 
> Right. I'm fuuuuuming! Someone just used my PayPal account to spend £519! Someone who was not me!!!! Fuming. Just had to open investigation and won't get money back for at least ten days... I'm soooo mad!!!!

OMG!!!!! That's dreadful!! I'll bet you're fuming but try and keep calm for yours and the baby's sake xxx


----------



## Widger

I've been sneezing all day but boy.... Did that last one hurt like hell!!!!!!

OUCH

OWWWWWWWWW


----------



## 2nd time

well i went out for the day and you lot went mad chatting tried to catch up but have head ache from hell sorry if i missed anything


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

I've got a headache too but mine is caused by British Gas being (in my opinion) a complete and utter waste of time!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Firsttimer1 is your doppler a pocket one?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies been out for the day to see my nanny. hahah standing up mid wee dont worrie ive done this befor mostly when i was so numb after giving birth :blush:


----------



## 2nd time

i waited 4 hours for the AA just to be told its going to cost a fortune to fix aghhhhhhh 

i missed somthing

im a lime lol


----------



## 2nd time

well dh just suggested take away ,, mmmm now what to have


----------



## firsttimer1

Bichon - we seem to have identical things and symptoms as I spotted today too?! First time in while. Weird!!! 

Unsure on whether Doppler is pocket, dont think so?

Right I'm off to live gig. Last thing I wanna do after this fraud crap but there go !;

Night ladies xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

her a joke for u ladies it is very rude but it made me laff

' mick walks into paddys barn and catches him dancing naked,wan*king and rubbing his nipples in front of a tractor mick says sh*t paddy what are you doing paddy says well me and mary havent been getting on in the bedroom latly and the therapist recommended i do something sexy to attractor' x


----------



## blessedmomma

hope the spotting stops ladies. :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

I hope the spotting goes away for you lovelies. 

I had another go with my super doppler this afternoon :blush: and found baby almost immediately and was able to listen to his/her heartbeat for about a minute. DH heard it too and we had a little cry about it. :) it sounds just like a train going choof choof choof at 158 beats per minute. 

Xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> I hope the spotting goes away for you lovelies.
> 
> I had another go with my super doppler this afternoon :blush: and found baby almost immediately and was able to listen to his/her heartbeat for about a minute. DH heard it too and we had a little cry about it. :) it sounds just like a train going choof choof choof at 158 beats per minute.
> 
> Xxx

Fantastic news....just dont get addicted :haha:


----------



## kymied

For puppy training I used kongs and nylabones. (they have a special version for dogs under 6 months) I would take a fingerful of peanut butter and shove it into the kong and shove a piece of big dog biscuit is as a cap so she really had to fight with it to get the peanut butter out. 

NPR did a story on miscarriages and the man they had telling about his story had tears streaming down my face on the way home today. Here's the story if you'd like to read it: https://www.npr.org/2011/08/19/139650471/after-miscarriage-missing-the-luxury-of-grieving


----------



## pooch

kymied said:


> For puppy training I used kongs and nylabones. (they have a special version for dogs under 6 months) I would take a fingerful of peanut butter and shove it into the kong and shove a piece of big dog biscuit is as a cap so she really had to fight with it to get the peanut butter out.
> 
> NPR did a story on miscarriages and the man they had telling about his story had tears streaming down my face on the way home today. Here's the story if you'd like to read it: https://www.npr.org/2011/08/19/139650471/after-miscarriage-missing-the-luxury-of-grieving

that last part about planting the bulb made me tear up...
if anyone saw 'the help' yet the one character that keeps having miscarriages did the same thing with each of hers. i think it's beautiful.


----------



## blessedmomma

that was powerful kymied:flower:


----------



## looley

Hey all! I'm back from hols,was lovely to relax and chill out by the pool. reading baby mags!! ha
Had a quick scan thru to see how you are all doing.. Hope you're all good.Firsttimer that awful about your paypal account. Hope you get it sorted.I would be so bloody stressed!
Well had my scan yesterday!!!! Thought I was 10weeks but nope I'm 12+2!!! Baby was very very active, wiggling, kicking legs in air - wouldn't keep still! All looked ok (Hopefully)! Exciting! So my due date has moved from 16th to 1st March! Day before my 30th Birthday!!!!!!! ha ha.
Weird to think I'm almost in 2nd tri now? So we actually did the test and found out - when I was 7 weeks pregnant not 5 weeks pregnant.Bit worried that during those 7 weeks I was drinking alchohol and eating all the things you shouldn't (Brie,prawns etc!!!) but as mum says theres no point worrying, I didn't know, so I didn't know. It's done now. LooleyXX


----------



## looley

Oh no! Just realised does that mean I can't be a 'mid march mamma' now my due date has changed to 1st :cry: Looley XX


----------



## firsttimer1

Good morning ladies!!

Laura - congrats on hb Hun, its fab when you find it :)

Loo- glad u had a super holiday!! So jealous. Wow u are 12 weeks already? Incredible!! U must be delighted! The 1st of the March mamas to get to that lucky landmark. :dance: and dont be silly- of course ure still one of us!! I'm so happy for u. U must feel soooo relieved :) 

How are ure symptoms?? 

As for me? Well the gig was actually great last night. Soo glad I dragged myself there. Stressed about the PayPal fraud but just gonna ride it out. 
I'm off out for the day today with oh not sure where yet but somewhere fun :) hope u all have a great day too :) 

PS... X factor tonight!! Love it :) yes I know I'm a geek :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

*looley*Wow I thought I was doing great being moved by 2 days and you get put like 2 weeks ahead! Ha ha! Lucky you!

You ladies talk so much it takes me FOREVER to catch up!


----------



## newfielady

Your so lucky Loo. Up to 12 weeks. :D Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't you the one who said you'd have the longest pregnancy ever? (I can't actually remember for sure who said that now that I'm thinking about it :haha:)


----------



## em2656

Hi girls

Welcome back looley, glad you had a great holiday and vey jealous that you've been moved forward! lol 

I've booked myself a bank shift (temping) at jessops, the maternity hospital, for tomorrow night. hehehe. I love working there, spending all night helping to support all the ladies who have just given birth. Helping them breastfeed and teaching them how to care for their lo's. Hardly work is it? 
However, this time round I'm gonna be exhausted by about midnight lol, and I wont finish until 7am, so hoping it's not too busy.
Nausea's back again today, along with weak, sore back and tiredness. Not fun, but never mind. All for a good cause.

How are your weekends shaping up?

Emma xxx


----------



## em2656

Get in! I'm an olive......woop!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well ive just been to by my self the new sims 3 so she you all in a few hours :D


----------



## littleANDlost

wow you don't come on here for one day and you just lose track! How is everyone doing this lovely rainy day? 

Had the wierdest thing happen last night, was getting ready for bed and noticed a little bump sticking out on the left hand side of my belly, just above my hip bone, it was about the size of a mushroom and quite firm, i had the normal bloated belly going on but this was below that. And no i did not need the loo as my OH thought. I was adamant it was the baby doing something or another, it was only there for about 5 minuets before going again, but any ideas??


----------



## firsttimer1

No ideas at all littleANDlost - but how weird is that LOL

so we went to woburn safar park today ehich was good fun - saw lions and tigers and bears - OH MY! ;)

and my pregnancy book arrived - hip hip horrray :)

Now if this brown spotting would just go away.... :(


----------



## littleANDlost

I've been reading the pregnancy book my midwife gave me today though I'm a tad to scared to read past 12 weeks, just in case. 

I'm sure the spotting will let up though. Hopefully a good dose of Lions and tigers and bears have helped!!

I've been hoping for the little bump to come back just so I can investigate some more but it hasn't lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

Afternoon!!

Congrats Loo on being moved forward v jealous :haha:

Congrats firsttimer on your viewing of lions, tigers and bears. Much more excited thanmy viewings of cars with hubby :nope:

Little and lost - i have no.idea what that could be ....very strange

Ikea had a very disappointing range of nursery stuff but some bargains cots. Lots of very showing preggers ladies hanging around and felt a bit of a fraud with my prune :blush:

Tonight off to see The Inbetweeners at cinema, looks hilarious, hope i get it as have never seen programme oopsie........but first Nandos...mmmmmmmm. sort of off chicken but will make an exception for extra hot piri piri :happydance:

Have a great evening all x x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> Now if this brown spotting would just go away.... :(


Hey girls,

Firsttimer1 - tell me about it!!! Yesterday it was bright red too :( but only a wee tiny bit - more like if you were to wipe a cut on a tissue and then it went back to brown. Still there now but trying not to worry

Hope you're all ok. Apart from being tired I'm feeling pretty good today and am about to go into the kitchen to rustle up something yummy with salmon and tomatoes.

So, am just in from work, couldn't wait to get my shower and let the girls loose!! I am seriously going to have to get some new bigger bras - crikey I was already 36DD!! My mum was saying today that when she was pg with me she went up to a 38C and there is nothing of her - seriously!! Better watch my eyes ;)

X FACTORRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! Life is worth living again, lol! And Gary Barlow - Phwoooaaaar!

DH is yelling at the Rugby xxx


----------



## sandy28

Firsttimmer1- that's awful about the fraud, try not to worry and they should return your money. I'm glad you had fun seeing the lion ,tigers and bears.
Looley congrats 12wk that great news
I had a naughty dream last night, I don't even want to think about it.. I don't like dreaming any more


----------



## loolindley

newfielady said:


> Your so lucky Loo. Up to 12 weeks. :D Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't you the one who said you'd have the longest pregnancy ever? (I can't actually remember for sure who said that now that I'm thinking about it :haha:)

Different Loo! I'm LooLindley (having the longest pregnancy ever), and the other lady is Looly (who is having the quickest pregnancy ever!)

Nice to see I have made such an impression on you lot :rofl: :ignore:

Well, we went and told the inlaws last night and they were chuft to bits about the baby, but his Mum had a cry when I told them we were moving 2 hours away at some point in the near future. I've told Al that he needs to get round there at some point by himself and assure them that this is his wishes too, and I haven't pushed him into it. I can tell that's how it came accross to them, so I don't want them thinking I am evil taking their son away!

So the house is being valued on Monday, and I have made a list of all those little things that we have ignored for years. I had a mad morning rushing about, and obviously did too much because I feel like death this afternoon. Really really crappy. Cold/fluey/spewey/achey. Really rubbish. Al is working tonight in his second job, so I have got the night to myself. Xfactor and an early night i think.

Looly - I am insanely jealous, but congratulations on moving forward your dates, and I'm glad you had a good holiday. xxx


----------



## loolindley

Oh! I'm an olive! Huzzah! :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

loolindley said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Your so lucky Loo. Up to 12 weeks. :D Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't you the one who said you'd have the longest pregnancy ever? (I can't actually remember for sure who said that now that I'm thinking about it :haha:)
> 
> Different Loo! I'm LooLindley (having the longest pregnancy ever), and the other lady is Looly (who is having the quickest pregnancy ever!)
> 
> Nice to see I have made such an impression on you lot :rofl: :ignore:
> 
> Well, we went and told the inlaws last night and they were chuft to bits about the baby, but his Mum had a cry when I told them we were moving 2 hours away at some point in the near future. I've told Al that he needs to get round there at some point by himself and assure them that this is his wishes too, and I haven't pushed him into it. I can tell that's how it came accross to them, so I don't want them thinking I am evil taking their son away!
> 
> So the house is being valued on Monday, and I have made a list of all those little things that we have ignored for years. I had a mad morning rushing about, and obviously did too much because I feel like death this afternoon. Really really crappy. Cold/fluey/spewey/achey. Really rubbish. Al is working tonight in his second job, so I have got the night to myself. Xfactor and an early night i think.
> 
> Looly - I am insanely jealous, but congratulations on moving forward your dates, and I'm glad you had a good holiday. xxxClick to expand...

Forgive me Loo. For now I I will make sure I read _all_ the letters in the name. :dohh: I'm going to blame it on the baby brain. Kinda funny though, loo has the longest and looly has the shortest. :haha: Honestly, you ladies are the only people I talk to and I can't even keep everything straight on here. :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitchnorm* - i here the inbetweeners is REALLY good. I never watched the tv show but may see the movie anyway :)

Congrats to all you olives - yay!

*Bichon *- my brown was VERY teeny weent but still... :wacko: ... seems to have gone again tho! I hope and am sure both of us will be fine :)

*loolindley* - congrats on telling the inlaws, im sure the moving away part was just a bit of shock. and 2 hours ISNT the other side of the world... :hugs: Im sorry your feeling crap. I had everything you mentioned (minus nausea and things actuuaaaallly pregnancy related haha) last week. Got blocked nose still but feel much better - sure you will do too :)


*Ladies*, one thing i HAVE had is a sore lower back - which i put down to bigger boobs. But someone on first tri just sd that a sore lower back is olinked to a MC??????? ever heard this?? apparently when she had a MC before the doc asked if her lower back hurt? I wasnt even worried about it but obv i am now... esp as i have the occasion brown spotting episode. any of you heard of this??? :(


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

I haven't heard that but I have heard that it's common to get lower back pain in early pg and my sciatic is playing up a bit which I developed the last time I was pg. Try not to worry hunni - you know you're fine cos you've got your doppler :)


----------



## loolindley

I hope its not related as I have a bad back too. I just put it down to my boobs and my body going through so many changes?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Loo congrats on being an olive :)


----------



## blessedmomma

lower back pain that is more like crampy is what i heard, like with labor.

i am on my 6th baby and have lower back pain every time. had 2 mc before any of my kids and cant remember if i did with them or not. i think your right though about the extra weight, even from boobs. it puts a strain on your lower back. i wouldnt worry too much about it hun:hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

hi ladies having a pants day here the toilet had sprung a lee and its come through the kitchen celing landlord cant get anyoe here till monday not happy i am thiking about calling a 24 hour plummer and just billing the landlord or witholding rent


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies feeling better now had a bath and the pains have gone just put a pan of pasta on and gona have it with some dairylea and wach x factorr


----------



## 2nd time

oh and is my dh the only man who gets a watering can andmaes a puddle for our eldest to jump in lol she did enjoy it though


----------



## xdaniellexpx

xxXXXXXXX FACTORRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

AMAZING!!!! Christmas will soon be here girls!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano and we will all be stuffed turkys hehe any 1 else feel like putting the tree up?

oh and its going dark at 8.30 i love winter!!


----------



## firsttimer1

2Nd time - that's poo Hun! Hope it gets sorted soon xx

Thanks for advice on back ache ladies thought it was bit odd! 

As for x factor Gary is sooo funny I love him! And Xmas can't come quick enough. Fingers crossed we will all slightly resemble Santa hehe xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i love that little girl


----------



## loolindley

Where is Simon Cowel? And who is that idiot who has hit bum tattooed? What a prat!

Oh I love x factor auditions! Am in my PJs cwtched under a blanket with the curtains closed and my two pooches for company. Lush.

Bring on Christmas (Only so I can be 27 weeks preggo!!!!!)


----------



## firsttimer1

That girl was Great! And Irish; even better!! :)


----------



## loolindley

I'm watching it on sky+, so about half an hour behind everyone else! (just in case you think telly is really slow in Wales) That girl doing accapella GaGa needs a slap. They love her though. What do I know!


----------



## loolindley

wHERE ARE aNT AND dEC?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

loolindley said:


> wHERE ARE aNT AND dEC?

that britians got talant haha


----------



## firsttimer1

Haha loolindley is getting baby brain :) lol


----------



## loolindley

Yea, I just remembered! Durrrrrrrrr. Can I put that down to baby brain? :shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha ive just told oh to shut his tit insted of shut up u tit haha


----------



## blessedmomma

we should get a sticker for this site! i absolutely love reading up on you ladies. :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

U ladies are hilarious :rofl:

And guess what? I've finally got a legit symptom... Well I think... Constipation!!!! Ewwwwww lol! But yay! :) :) :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

xdaniellexpx said:


> ano and we will all be stuffed turkys hehe any 1 else feel like putting the tree up?
> 
> oh and its going dark at 8.30 i love winter!!

Clearly you have never been to Canada in the dead of winter, you wouldn't love it so much lol. I'm actually concerned about being pregnant in the winter due to the fact that the ice might trip me over and my winter coat wont fit haha.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So tomorrow is my 1 year wedding anniversary with my DH! Wow can't believe how much has happened in the last year. We have a nice day set up for tomorrow. We live right on the St. Lawrence River (most of you wont know where that is haha) and we have a local cruise ship company that takes people out for boat trips around the 1000 Islands. So we have a 2 hour boat tour planned tomorrow, where they serve you a fancy lunch and tours you around the islands... it should be really nice. Good thing my morning sickness hasn't been so bad for the last 3 days, I hope tomorrow it stays away lol. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## newfielady

Joannaxoxo said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> ano and we will all be stuffed turkys hehe any 1 else feel like putting the tree up?
> 
> oh and its going dark at 8.30 i love winter!!
> 
> Clearly you have never been to Canada in the dead of winter, you wouldn't love it so much lol. I'm actually concerned about being pregnant in the winter due to the fact that the ice might trip me over and my winter coat wont fit haha.Click to expand...

Me too Joanna. I was a bit relieved when I found out I was due around the end of March. Hopefully there won't be a raging snowstorm when my water breaks :dohh: My MIL asked what I wanted for christmas and I told her a snowsuit that fits. :haha: I'm not stretching up my $400 Chocko suit. :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Joannaxoxo said:


> So tomorrow is my 1 year wedding anniversary with my DH! Wow can't believe how much has happened in the last year. We have a nice day set up for tomorrow. We live right on the St. Lawrence River (most of you wont know where that is haha) and we have a local cruise ship company that takes people out for boat trips around the 1000 Islands. So we have a 2 hour boat tour planned tomorrow, where they serve you a fancy lunch and tours you around the islands... it should be really nice. Good think my morning sickness hasn't been so bad for the last 3 days, I hope tomorrow it stays away lol. Have a good night everyone.

I am so Jealous. Have a great day. :hugs:

P.S I know where the St. Lawrence river is. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I know, winter coats are sooo expensive.. and I bought a nice new one last year... its a nice fitted one, so either I get a new one, or I have to leave it unzipped haha.


----------



## kymied

They should sell inserts for coats to expand for our giant bellies. 
*quick search on google* They do! And they make them for baby wearing! 

I'd love to do some vacationing in Canada, we stopped for a day in Montreal on an 8 hour lay over from our honeymoon in Alaska. My cousin went up to Prince Edward Island for her honeymoon. I've wanted to go there since reading/watching Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## kymied

Oh yeah, this morning my husband woke me up with a kiss and said "good morning my love, good morning my olive." So cute. He's getting into the fruit thing.


----------



## newfielady

kymied said:


> They should sell inserts for coats to expand for our giant bellies.
> *quick search on google* They do! And they make them for baby wearing!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> What??! I must check this out. :thumbup:


----------



## pooch

Joannaxoxo said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> ano and we will all be stuffed turkys hehe any 1 else feel like putting the tree up?
> 
> oh and its going dark at 8.30 i love winter!!
> 
> Clearly you have never been to Canada in the dead of winter, you wouldn't love it so much lol. I'm actually concerned about being pregnant in the winter due to the fact that the ice might trip me over and my winter coat wont fit haha.Click to expand...

I am just south of buffalo, ny and i know what you mean!! I plan on getting a big freezer and stocking up so i dont have to leave too much (i work from home).


----------



## loolindley

First timer!  Glad you have some symptoms. I was the same last night. It wasn't happening, so I must have fell asleep on the toilet!! I woke up 20 minutes later thinking 'what was all that about?' :rofl:

Joanna Happy Anniversary!!! Your day planned out sounds lovely, and I hope you have a great time xxx

We were planning on getting married in Vagas next Feb/March as we had organised a road trip around western America then. Won't be happening now, and I am so gutted!! Who knows when we will get married now as I have told Al I'm not doing it where we live!!

Kymied Thats Lush! My oH doesn't have a clue about the whole fruit thing. He just holds his fingers apart and asks if it is 'this big yet?' Might have to drop some fruit hints!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning ladies!!!!! You have been busy....general themes seem to be Christmas (yeah), x factor (missed it, think i'll catch it on itv+2 today), and places in Canada i dont know :nope:

Firsttimer -congrats on the constipation :haha:...mine has returned to that after fridays episode. Inbetweeners was hilarious....didnt have to havr seen the show....so funny, very rude and some 'bleeeurgh gross' moments.

Also i am defo off chicken.....everyone eating nandos around me last night was horrible...i had some pitta and dip....but popcorn at cinema :happydance:

Today is chilling out day ....have fun all :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh....Loolindley........LOVE YOUR DOG...how adorable :awww:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Joanna* - enjoy your 1 year anniversary hun!! XxX :dance:

*Kymied *- that is an unbelievably cute thing for your OH to say LOL :)
*
Loolindley* - yup lucky me all constipated heehee xx and it gets better - last night i took a BOWL to bed... as thought i was going to be :sick: Ahhhhh finally - although today i wake up 100% fine so of course im now thinking it was all in my head. annnnd i DID eat ALOT of chocolate last night.... ooops :)
*
mitchnorm *- i think i will see the movie then, glad you enjoyed it... and the popcorn!!

so ladies - i will start with my bad news which im soooo angry about im shaking. Paypal emailed me saying that theyve closed my case due to insufficient evidence!!!! WTF!!! i phoned and asked to spk to fraud dept and guess what? im not allowed too. I have to WITE A LETTER to... america!!! and all i can do is request what they have done??? Its disgusting!!! You shud see the letter ive written LOL. Thats £519 im down - im RAGING mad. I cant even contact my bank yet as have to wiat for money to show on statment (it should tomorrow) - im hioping they will help me. £519 is ALOT of baby nappies :( When i called paypal i screamed at the man telling him im pregnant and this is undue stress... poor bloke. LOL.

THE GOOD NEWS? today my OH actually let me use the doppler!!! As its ten weeks today we did it together and... it was the longest ive ever heard the HB :) i was sooooo happy (and then got the paypal email) Grrrr.

My OH filmed the doppler sound... i might try to upload it if i can? xxxx just hope noone says ''thats not the baby!!!'' LOL :rofl:

that wud be just my luck today :cry:

PS... IM A PRUUUUUUUUUUUUNE


----------



## em2656

Firsttimer - That sucks! I cant believe they've said that. I'm fuming for you, so goodness knows how you're feeling.
But congrats on the prunage and dopplar.

I used our dopplar again last night and managed to find it. Hubby was at work as he works nights all weekend and he gets no reception on his phne where he is either. So I called his voicemail and told him somebody wanted to say hi and then put it next to the dopplar for a minute or so hehehe. He got the message at about half 3 this morning and he said it was awsome and cant stop listening to it. 

What are you all up to this fine sunny Sunday? I'm gonna be having a lazy day up until about 2pm, when I will go to bed and try and sleep for a few hours ready for my night shift on the postnatal ward tonight, playing with all the ikkle babies.

Emma x


----------



## mitchnorm

Welcome to the prune club!!!!!! Woooop

Thats awful news about paypal....try not to get too stressed. It really is a pain in the a*se but you will get the money back and certainly continue to play the pregnancy card....as its totally not your fault and they are not making it easy for you to get it resolved...some compensation should be in order for the distress :thumbup:

Give em grief!!!!!! 

Happy about the doppler news...i have used mine twice only :winkwink:. Last time friday......they really do shift about these prunes :haha:

Might have another search tonight for a happy weekend finish :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

you defo should mitch ;)

ive recorded the HB this time so it will keep me from wanting to use it all the time :) haha


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> you defo should mitch ;)
> 
> ive recorded the HB this time so it will keep me from wanting to use it all the time :) haha

I'll believe that when i see it :winkwink:

Hey quick question.....are you being as lazy as me in terms of housework? I am worried in 1st tri of doing anything too strenuous like lifting things. Just cleaned the kitchen and dining room (felt guilty lying around with hubby doing gardening)....!and now am knackered. Slight aching in lower abdomen (nothing too painful, more the stretching feeling) :nope:


----------



## em2656

I'm certainly avoiding housework, more through exhaustion than fear of over doing it. Dont think I could over do it even if I tried, my body just wont let me....that's my excuse anyway lol xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

I am approaching it very slowly and with regular breaks........just a bit bored and sick of untidy house :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

im hardly doing any housework at mo, as when i cleaned our bedroom i ended up the whole of the following day with lower back ache and tummy muscle ache!!

poor excuse i know but im just doing the minimal to get by xxx

im off to the local motorbike festival today (on my OH request of course) LOL - oh the fun!!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> im hardly doing any housework at mo, as when i cleaned our bedroom i ended up the whole of the following day with lower back ache and tummy muscle ache!!
> 
> poor excuse i know but im just doing the minimal to get by xxx
> 
> im off to the local motorbike festival today (on my OH request of course) LOL - oh the fun!!

Sounds fun :wacko:

I'm going to go back to bed i think :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

here is my 10 week ''bloat'' LOL


----------



## lauraclili

Not much bloat there Firsttimer! Looks lovely! 

As for me, I'm fed up of my filthy house but I have to lie down by about 4pm so housework is absolutely NOT happening at the moment. 

Do you think the recording would help you to remember what it sounds like? I keep convincing myself that I imagined it and need to just have another check to be on the safe side! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

well every time as i was actually listening to the HB i was amazed... but then ten mins later i wud be all ''but was it really the babys HB?????'' - so having a recording should stop me worrying i hope... as thats why i kept using it - to be sure LOL!

i wish i cud uploas my recording but phone wont let me :(


----------



## newfielady

Holy Crap firsttimer. I'm gonna go close out my paypal account now I think.And yes, keep playing the pregnant card, they shouldn't be putting this kind of stress on you. :growlmad:

Woot woot, I'm an olive too now. :) :cloud9:

I'm going to do my next picture today so I think I'll see a difference.:dohh:
Anyone get this. It happened last night so I think it may be related to the uterus moving up now. When I stood up, rather quickly, I got a bad cramp in my stomach. I was hunched right over, couldn't even stand right up. And I started to feel faint. So I sat back down and when I stood and again a minute later I was fine. It didn't hurt, it was just uncomfortable. :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfielady - i am getting similar although less painful when stand and more unconfortable. I have had a couple of stabbing pains...very briefly though. Thought i'd overdone the housework today. My lower belly feels 'tight' like it needs a really good stretch....


----------



## waula

hey, lovely to catch up with you all - anyone else feeling dizzy?? keeping standing up and having to sit back down very quickly before i faint! and veiny?? all over my belly ewww. oh and hormonal??? literally i'm an evil witch in the evening time - oops!!! DH bearing the brunt. the other night we were watching a film that had some boobs in it and i completely lost the plot - normally wouldn't have batted an eyelid...poor DH! xxx


----------



## kymied

I stood up quickly last night and felt really dizzy. I sat back down and drank a whole glass of water and it got better.

As for constipation/diarrhea, I've had both, alternating between the two in one or two week intervals starting from before I even knew I was pregnant (it was the intestinal issues, along with the one day period/implantation that convinced me that it was time to pee on the stick). I don't think I've had a "normal" poo since June.

I am so tired I don't feel like doing anything. I've been trying to cook dinner regularly but I don't have an appetite so it seems like a useless chore. My husband has been complaining about the never ending dishes to be cleaned. What about the never ending food that needs to be prepped, cooked and put away?

And the house! Our house is a fixer-upper, that hasn't been fixed up in the 8 years my husband has owned it (I've only lived here 2.5 years). He has started TONS of projects and not finished any of them. I've been asking him if we could get the projects done before the baby comes and he says it won't be a problem. But things just aren't progressing, other things always come up. I'm trying to help but I just don't have any energy and it's just making me cranky. I just want a house I can feel good about inviting people to, not one that I feel I have to make excuses for.


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - now you mention it, i do go a bit lightheaded when i get up and have found myself getting up a bit slower.....a think low bp causes it so water would help.

Kymied - hope you get the house sorted soon....surely he doesnt need a better reason. :haha:

Anyone elses appetite dropped off alot? I was grazing constantly and having to get food down me every couple of hours.....now nausea calmed right down i dont feel the need. Anyone else feeling this way???:thumbup:


----------



## redsox

Hi Ladies!!

I am back from vacation with my husband - which I have a hard time classifying as we were visiting my family and that always proves to be a bit trying and stressful for me. :dohh:

Thankfully we were able to mix in a visit with friends and a trip to Boston to see the Red Sox play at Fenway Park - one of my favorite places in the world. It was Caleb's first time and fun to see him enjoy it like I do, even though the Sox lost. Booo.

Kymie - I totally understand about the house thing - we live in a hundred year old row house in DC and while we have made a LOT of progress over the past year, the house is still very unfinished and not fit for company. I was just thinking last night about how my goal last year was to have a 'company-ready' house by Caleb's birthday --- well that's a week from today. Not happening ...again... this year. :wacko:

I do know that the baby has lit a fire under C's bottom - so I am hopeful we will finish up on projects in the next six months or so. Hopefully your DH will have the same fire too! :)

You ladies are so naughty with your dopplers - I am dying to get one, but C put the kibosh on the idea when I brought it up as he (rightfully) pointed out that I would have a meltdown if I couldn't find the HB or it seemed slower one day, etc. I know he's right, but I sooo want to hear the HB as I haven't yet!!!!!

Symptoms are still here - periodic nausea, grazing on the oddest foods and killer breasts and constipation.

So we didn't share with my family while we were there (long tale, but there was a lot of other stuff going on) mainly my sister became engaged early July to her boyfriend of 7 years. No one in the family is that thrilled but we are trying to be supportive and kind - C and I thought it would be best to leave this visit to being about them and celebrating their news. We can share our news later and strangely I feel the need to have my 12 week scan and certainty that all is well this time before sharing with families. 

Glad to be back with you all! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*newfie* - im having the crampy thing when i stand up too. Infact last night i got it pretty bad & actually got upset thinking the stress of the paypal thing had caused something bad to happen. But the doppler this morning calmed me down again - thank god xxx ps. i wud shut down paypal; the bank will protect you much better than them!!!

*waula *- sorry hun but the boobs thing made me laugh LOL. Imsure DH understands its the hormones... not you :hugs:

*Mitch *- im eating waayyyyyyyy less then i was weeks 5-9. Im now beginning to wonder if the reason i didnt get MS is cos i work from home and was lucky that ii cud graze all day?? maybe i just wouldnt have got it anyway - i dont know. LOL. My yeh defo eating less now .... even crisps! :rofl:

So i just went to the motorbike festival in town and i saw my friend who has a 3 year old son and is pregnant again. She sd with Charlie she had no MS at all but this time is really sick so thinks its a girl LOL - if that old wife tale is true... looks like me and *bichon * are heading for a boy, and everyother women on here is having a girl HAHA :rofl:


----------



## redsox

Also Canada - NY - MA ladies - I too already worried about the winter coat issue! 

When I lived in New England the winters were far more extreme than they are here in DC, but since I have been in DC we've had some winters that have been more fraught with storms and cold than up north. 

Maybe I will just try to find a nice maternity coat on Ebay or on consignment. 

I'll have to check out what you found on google.

ALSO - the sneezing thing - was so glad to see we are all having this! I can't believe how I have to brace my tummy for sneezing lest it be quite painful already!

(Okay it JUST happened right after I posted this! HAHAH)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *Mitch *- im eating waayyyyyyyy less then i was weeks 5-9. Im now beginning to wonder if the reason i didnt get MS is cos i work from home and was lucky that ii cud graze all day?? maybe i just wouldnt have got it anyway - i dont know. LOL. My yeh defo eating less now .... even crisps! :rofl:
> 
> So i just went to the motorbike festival in town and i saw my friend who has a 3 year old son and is pregnant again. She sd with Charlie she had no MS at all but this time is really sick so thinks its a girl LOL - if that old wife tale is true... looks like me and *bichon * are heading for a boy, and everyother women on here is having a girl HAHA :rofl:

Hey hey does that mean i am having a boy too....i have had no sickness at all. Glad you're appetites dropped to......and its not just me. Cant eat normal sized portions of food either 

Welcome back redsox - sorry you didnt have a relaxing break :nope:

Just cooking up a big roast dinner for the hubby mmmmmm. I know how to.keep him happy at the moment :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yep - ur in for a man baby too then mitch ;) FACT. lol xxx

For lunch today i had a subway sandwich (oooo naughty) and when it came to the jalepenos i said ''give me double what you give everyone else''!! haha - you would have been sooooo proud of me mitch :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Yep - ur in for a man baby too then mitch ;) FACT. lol xxx
> 
> For lunch today i had a subway sandwich (oooo naughty) and when it came to the jalepenos i said ''give me double what you give everyone else''!! haha - you would have been sooooo proud of me mitch :rofl:

Oh yeah mate....get in there!!!!!!! Very proud of you.

When we were in town last weekend nothing was taking my fancy food wise....we hung around subway for ages onloy cos i couldnt tear myself away from the jalapenos :haha:....ended up in BurgerKing (very naughty)...but serious thought about buying some jalapenos only from subway to put on my burger :happydance:


----------



## redsox

PLEASE READ MY UPDATE BELOW!

So I just caved and bought my first baby item! I am a couponer and when I saw this posted on the site I follow, I had to score the deal! I think you can do it for international orders too!

Here is the link:

https://thekrazycouponlady.com/2011/08/18/baby-sling-only-11-95-shipped/

Very cute baby slings for only $11.95 USD shipped! Figured it was worth a shot at that price. I got the Northern Lights in size 2. 

Just thought I would share the great deal while it was going!:happydance:

Tempering my nerves at buying a baby item this soon by justifying that it would make a nice gift for someone else if necessary. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

OOooooo thanks hun im going to look that up now :)

Ive just realised - at 10 weeks pregnant, we are QUATER of the way through our pregnancy!!! Thats GREAT news LOL :)


----------



## em2656

Welcome back Redsox!

Can't say my appetite has changed really, only now I can go a bit longer without eating, where before ms meant I had to eat very frequently, whether I wanted to or not.

I think I'm in for a naughty dinner tonight, was going to be McDonalds, but now I really want a subway! lol not a jalapeno fan though, you can have mine.

Well have a lovely evening/day ladies, I'm off to work. Catch up with you all tomorrow.

Emma x


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> OOooooo thanks hun im going to look that up now :)
> 
> Ive just realised - at 10 weeks pregnant, we are QUATER of the way through our pregnancy!!! Thats GREAT news LOL :)

Oooh that's a great way to look at it! Now I cannot wait for Thursday when I will be a 10-weeker too. 

Is it just me, or are well all excited to be limes (11 weeks)??
Seems so big!!!! :happydance:

Also - I am totally into spicy as well. Not so far as eating gobs of jalapenos, but I do want spicy snack foods all the time. For the most part, turned off by sweet, but here and there it comes back. (In general I am a sweet hound!)

Old wives tales says savory cravings are boys and sweet are girls. Maybe I should just go pee on some baking soda to keep myself amused. HAH!


----------



## redsox

redsox said:


> So I just caved and bought my first baby item! I am a couponer and when I saw this posted on the site I follow, I had to score the deal! I think you can do it for international orders too!
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> https://thekrazycouponlady.com/2011/08/18/baby-sling-only-11-95-shipped/
> 
> Very cute baby slings for only $11.95 USD shipped! Figured it was worth a shot at that price. I got the Northern Lights in size 2.
> 
> Just thought I would share the great deal while it was going!:happydance:
> 
> Tempering my nerves at buying a baby item this soon by justifying that it would make a nice gift for someone else if necessary. :shrug:

Okay - attack of the baby brain --- again.

I wasn't a great consumer and didn't read the comments/reviews before ordering. Seems a lot of people weren't that thrilled. Sorry for getting excited and posting - I already ordered mine and at $12 won't be heartbroken if it's a dud, but wanted to share in case any of you pulled the trigger too quickly as well. 

They might be fine, but had to share as the last thing I want to do is lead you astray. I was so excited! Boooooooo!


----------



## mitchnorm

redsox said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> OOooooo thanks hun im going to look that up now :)
> 
> Ive just realised - at 10 weeks pregnant, we are QUATER of the way through our pregnancy!!! Thats GREAT news LOL :)
> 
> Oooh that's a great way to look at it! Now I cannot wait for Thursday when I will be a 10-weeker too.
> 
> Is it just me, or are well all excited to be limes (11 weeks)??
> Seems so big!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Also - I am totally into spicy as well. Not so far as eating gobs of jalapenos, but I do want spicy snack foods all the time. For the most part, turned off by sweet, but here and there it comes back. (In general I am a sweet hound!)
> 
> Old wives tales says savory cravings are boys and sweet are girls. Maybe I should just go pee on some baking soda to keep myself amused. HAH!Click to expand...

It does seem a massive jump from prune to lime!!!! Not that i am complaining....bring on the large fruits pls :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for update redsox :) 

Em- I think I will be having a naughty dinner too and uve just made me want mcds! Bad girl!!! 

I'm on a training day tomo and Tues so won't get on here all day... I'm scared about how many pages I will have to catch up on here!! Lol

I'm sooo bored now after my busy weekend. And I've run out of pregnancy stuff to read hehe x if anyone has got any great Preg website links - let me know!! :)


----------



## struth

Just thought I would pop in and say :wave: hello to you lovely ladies x

Glad to see you are all progressing to prunes and limes! 

I think I might be able to start TTC'ing again soon. Hpts are still positive but definitely getting lighter so I'm hoping that I will be able to start opking later this week. Hopefully I will be back in First Tri soon x


----------



## blessedmomma

i love this site hun

https://www.womenshealthcaretopics.com/


----------



## redsox

struth said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say :wave: hello to you lovely ladies x
> 
> Glad to see you are all progressing to prunes and limes!
> 
> I think I might be able to start TTC'ing again soon. Hpts are still positive but definitely getting lighter so I'm hoping that I will be able to start opking later this week. Hopefully I will be back in First Tri soon x

Struth - so nice to see you!! A lot of us have been there and I am so glad you are ready to try again! Good news is you are likely to be even more fertile in the couple of cycles after a miscarriage, so I am very hopeful for you that it happens soon for you!!!!

Take care and try to enjoy TTC! :)


----------



## Widger

I'm sorry!! I will respond to others at some point but I just had to say.......

I JUST FOUND THE F***ING HEARTBEAT 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 
:happydance: :yipee:

Sorry for my outburst but I am so unbelievably happy :haha:

I've been so close to it for days and there is was tonight, clear as anything. It didn't pick it up on the doppler to start with so I was thinking, is it? Isn't it? But then it flashes up between 176-183bpm.

Absolutely F***ing amazing :yipee:


----------



## looley

Omg Ladies, Ive not been on here since Fri and the thread moves soooo quickly, thanks to everyone for kind words, really excited to have hit 12 weeks , started telling people now&#8230; but I&#8217;m a bit scared though! Feel really naughty when I tell someone!! 

Hope you&#8217;ve all had a nice weekend. Happy Anniversary Joanna.

Em2656 I would love to do your job, it must be so exciting and brill to have the experience of seeing those women going through something you&#8217;re going to go through, it would be so helpful with your confidence and to get experience.

Mitchnorm I Looked at the Iikea stuff as trying hard to save and their stuff seems really reasonable but I wasn&#8217;t too impressed either. Mum suggested getting a normal wardrobe and chest of drawers and then a cot to match as the blinking nursery furniture sets are so expensive!!! Hubby wants us to wait until Jan sales to see if there&#8217;s much in the sales? 

Firsttimer1 &#8211; I&#8217;ve had a bad back most of the way through. I find it&#8217;s when I&#8217;ve been doing too much or been on my feet all day. I was constantly googling every single twinge and symptom I had and was looking on here and was a nervous wreck. Every single twinge I though was MC. I&#8217;m trying really trying to chill and not worry if I get a stomach ache. It&#8217;s so hard though isn&#8217;t it , even though I&#8217;ve had the 12 week scan I am still a nervous wreck!! I CANNOT BELIEVE PAYPAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG I thought it was totally safe and the way to pay. Have you looked on Martin Lewis&#8217;s &#8216;moneysavingexpert.com&#8217; website, he always has advice and forums about disputes concerning money. 

Loolindey &#8211; you have soo much going on!! How exciting baby, moving to a new area and a new house!!! Woo hoo. I would be so excited to decorate and plan a new house how I wanted again. I always want to redecorate our home!

Well&#8230;I went out with friends and hubbie for my first &#8216;night out&#8217; sober last night. OMG it was so frustrating they all got drunk (hubs the most ... typically GRRRR) and I was &#8216;Des&#8217; the driver. Oh the joys of watching drunk people dance ha ha ha but the frustration of listening to them repeat themselves over and over!! I am soo hungry all the time ladies, hubbie caught me eating something /snacking in between meals again today and goes&#8230; &#8216;What are you eating now muncher?!!!!&#8217; ha ha it was a plum!!! That&#8217;s healthy! Cheeky bugger huh!!

I am so desperate to buy something Redsox I am off to London for a few days tomorrow and really want to look at prams&#8230; I know it&#8217;s early but I soo want to have a little &#8216;push&#8217; in John Lewis&#8221;!!! I&#8217;ve already started looking and comparing them on which? I am deffo deffo getting obsessed!!!

XXLooleyXX


----------



## looley

widger , that's BRILL!!!!!!! XX


----------



## looley

struth said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say :wave: hello to you lovely ladies x
> 
> Glad to see you are all progressing to prunes and limes!
> 
> I think I might be able to start TTC'ing again soon. Hpts are still positive but definitely getting lighter so I'm hoping that I will be able to start opking later this week. Hopefully I will be back in First Tri soon x

Best wishes and lots of luck and :dust: to you Struth, hope to see you back in here soon XXX


----------



## Widger

Sorry my post was very self indulgent :blush:

Struth - So nice of you to post back. If it feels right to TTC again then go ahead with it. Wishing you all the best and a speedy return back to 1st trimester xxx :hugs:

Kymied - I do feel dizzy quite a bit. The other day it was so bad I had to sit down as thought I was going to pass out in the shopping centre. I do think sometimes it is just from getting up too quick etc so we need to take it easier.

Mitchnorm - Housework = OH or a cleaner :haha:

Newfielady - I'm an olive today too :yipee: (with my new dates) In fact, think I should be moved to 25th March thanks Firsttimer as had 2 scans that have put me back. I've changed my ticker too. I sometimes get up too quick and have pulling pains, a bit like sharp pain when I sneeze - ouch!

Loolindley - Falling asleep on the toilet is something I haven't done since being a college.... and after a few too many :rofl:

Firstttimer - Can't believe about Paypal. I take it it wasn't from Ebay then, just paypal? What was paid out? Worrying really. Hope you get it sorted quickly. I am the ebay queen and thought paypal was pretty much risk free? Love your bump pic too. It is defo appearing more. I really need to show mine. 2nd time round and boy.... it is big already :haha:

Looley - You really are just so lucky to have been brought forward like that. I too and like loolindley and keepp being put back :haha: 

As for the boy/girl debate, I did all the wives tales and came out more for girl... but ended up with a boy :haha: I only wanted to eat sweets, icecream, cake, biscuits... and my boy is defo a boy. I didn't have MS though which veers to a boy.


----------



## kymied

redsox said:


> Also Canada - NY - MA ladies - I too already worried about the winter coat issue!
> 
> When I lived in New England the winters were far more extreme than they are here in DC, but since I have been in DC we've had some winters that have been more fraught with storms and cold than up north.
> 
> Maybe I will just try to find a nice maternity coat on Ebay or on consignment.

I have a peacoat and I'm going to try to make an insert that will fit in it. I think I have some black wool left over somewhere. If I accomplish that I will totally post pictures for you ladies.

Hehehe snowpocalypse hehehe 
This past winter in New England was TERRIBLE. Temperatures didn't go over -10ºF for months. The ice and snow piled up everywhere! And my car got totaled on the highway by a tractor trailer. Lets have a better winter this year.


----------



## kymied

redsox said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> So I just caved and bought my first baby item! I am a couponer and when I saw this posted on the site I follow, I had to score the deal! I think you can do it for international orders too!
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> https://thekrazycouponlady.com/2011/08/18/baby-sling-only-11-95-shipped/
> 
> Very cute baby slings for only $11.95 USD shipped! Figured it was worth a shot at that price. I got the Northern Lights in size 2.
> 
> Just thought I would share the great deal while it was going!:happydance:
> 
> Tempering my nerves at buying a baby item this soon by justifying that it would make a nice gift for someone else if necessary. :shrug:
> 
> Okay - attack of the baby brain --- again.
> 
> I wasn't a great consumer and didn't read the comments/reviews before ordering. Seems a lot of people weren't that thrilled. Sorry for getting excited and posting - I already ordered mine and at $12 won't be heartbroken if it's a dud, but wanted to share in case any of you pulled the trigger too quickly as well.
> 
> They might be fine, but had to share as the last thing I want to do is lead you astray. I was so excited! Boooooooo!Click to expand...

I read the reviews for this as I got an invite and decided not to do it. I guess the problem is they aren't adjustable so as you and baby grow, they won't fit right. I have a friend who ordered one and said it was great until her baby was about a month old then it was too small.


----------



## mitchnorm

Widger said:


> I'm sorry!! I will respond to others at some point but I just had to say.......
> 
> I JUST FOUND THE F***ING HEARTBEAT
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> Sorry for my outburst but I am so unbelievably happy :haha:
> 
> I've been so close to it for days and there is was tonight, clear as anything. It didn't pick it up on the doppler to start with so I was thinking, is it? Isn't it? But then it flashes up between 176-183bpm.
> 
> Absolutely F***ing amazing :yipee:

Thats fantastic news...you have inspired my to look for bubba again tonight.

Soooo tireed....hi everyone, sorry i am not addressing you all......but i have to go to bed.

Too much to catch up on :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Struth - sooooo happy that u popped in :) lots of luck for ttc! Enjoy it ;)

Blessedmoma- thanks for that link Hun! X

Widger- whooohoooooooooooooooooooo :dance:

Looley - will defo look up PayPal on Lewis website. I'm still raging. Just sooo angry.

widger - no wasn't to do with eBay just PayPal... They hacked my PayPal account and used it to extract Bank funds. Little sh##s.

PS Mitch... Addict!!!! ;)


----------



## newfielady

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one with this strange pulling and faintness. I was worried for a bit. I used to have some problems with rapid heartbeat and mummers when I was in high school.

That's great news. I'm getting impatient for my 12 week scan so I can see my little peanut again. :D

I feel like there was something else I was going to say. Hmm, I'll have to go back through the post and see if I remember :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Struth - sooooo happy that u popped in :) lots of luck for ttc! Enjoy it ;)
> 
> Blessedmoma- thanks for that link Hun! X
> 
> Widger- whooohoooooooooooooooooooo :dance:
> 
> Looley - will defo look up PayPal on Lewis website. I'm still raging. Just sooo angry.
> 
> widger - no wasn't to do with eBay just PayPal... They hacked my PayPal account and used it to extract Bank funds. Little sh##s.
> 
> PS Mitch... Addict!!!! ;)

Oi!!!!! I was actually getting inspiration from you firsttimer!!!!!! I loved your idea to get a recording as i am sure that half of the wanting to use it...just to check that i wasnt mistaken :haha:.

Anyway....i have a 20 second recording of bubba and thats it for the doppler til Friday :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Awesome, I just listened to my recording with oh and was great ! So good decision Mitch xxx

Right ladies I'm off to bedand won't be on till tomo eve; chat then! Sweet dreams all! Xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaah sex and the city film 1 on C4....has to be done before sleep :winkwink:

Night all x


----------



## 2nd time

just bought a maternity evening dress on ebay next nearly new 3.20 beet that for a bargin lol


----------



## newfielady

I love the cute maternity tee's on cafepress.com


----------



## pooch

I need a dress for a wedding but i think i can still get away with non maternity...but i havent tried any on yet


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> just bought a maternity evening dress on ebay next nearly new 3.20 beet that for a bargin lol

Bargain!!! I need to get shoppinh....need a mat evening gown for new year :thumbup:

Morning everyone....off to london today in the sunshine which is a bonus....catch you all later x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moreing everyone IVE LOST MY PHONE and i have no ladline i just want to cry:(


----------



## loolindley

Morning everyone!

Struth Lovely to see you on here, but I am stalking you now on your journal, so there is no escape :rofl:

Newfie I'm feeling faint quite a bit too. I was deadheading my flowers yesterday and nearly passed out when I stood up. I think it is just our bodies telling us to go and have a sit down. Water should help as it is all blood pressure related.

Firsttimer I am shocked and so angry on your behalf with PP. How dare they be such D**ks? Wan't me to have a word :rofl: I chalenge ANYONE to angue with my pregnancy hormones when I get on one!!!! Don't give up. That is a huge amount of money, and they are taking the P**s.

Danielle That sucks!! How are you on the internet though? :rofl: 

Pooch I have a wedding to go to in January. Think a tent will be more apropriate then as I will be about 29 weeks pregnant!!! :cry:

Widger :happydance: I chuft to bits for you!!! What a great feeling it must be, allthough Mitch STEP AWAY FROM THE DOPPLER!!!!!!! :rofl:

Well as for me, touch wood, my sickness appears to have gone!!! I have not felt spewey :sick: for about 3 or 4 days. I still feel a bit crap in general (achey and a bit rubbish), but the nausea has all but gone!! I hope that is the end of it!! 

We have spent the weekend tarting up the house. Doing all the jobs that we have meant to do for years, gardening, painting and cleaning like demons because I am having the house valued for sale today!!! We have done our best, but I don't know what the outcome will be. I bought the house 5 years ago, JUST before the housing market crashed, so if I get back what I paid I will be lucky. Time will tell. It's only worth what someone else wants to pay for it anyway.

Anyway. I recorded sex and the city last night as I have never seen it, so thats this morning sorted!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha we dont need a landline for the net:D other news i have found it it was under the car been there all night oppsies x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hiya Ladies,

This is gonna take a while to catch up so I'm going to use Firsttimer1's idea and copy and paste as I go. 

*Joannaxoxo* Sorry this is a bit late, but Congratulations! Did you have a lovely boat trip?



kymied said:


> Oh yeah, this morning my husband woke me up with a kiss and said "good morning my love, good morning my olive." So cute. He's getting into the fruit thing.

That is soooooo lovely! My hubby calls ours Little H and yesterday we went out for a bit to Trentham Gardens and he bought me the most gorgeous heart ring from Past Times. It's my present for being pregnant he said and the heart symbolizes the new life within me :D This is it...

https://www.pasttimes.com/rings/victorian-silver+marcasite-heart-ring-size-o/invt/814306/

I love it and it's 2 hearts in one, just like I am at the mo :)



loolindley said:


> First timer!  Glad you have some symptoms. I was the same last night. It wasn't happening, so I must have fell asleep on the toilet!! I woke up 20 minutes later thinking 'what was all that about?' :rofl:

:rofl: that's brilliant! I had a curry on Friday night girls and that certainly helped Saturday morning - can recommend it

*Firsttimer1* - I cannot believe that Paypal ae gonna let you be £519 down! That is beyond unbelievable! I am disgusted and gobsmacked - it's not like it's £20.00. One question, as this is Fraud and a criminal offence, have you contacted the police?



firsttimer1 said:


> So i just went to the motorbike festival in town and i saw my friend who has a 3 year old son and is pregnant again. She sd with Charlie she had no MS at all but this time is really sick so thinks its a girl LOL - if that old wife tale is true... looks like me and *bichon * are heading for a boy, and everyother women on here is having a girl HAHA :rofl:

Really?? That's very interesting. I'm 8+3 today and still no MS at all but last time when I had my mmc I was sick as a dog and had to wear travel bands jst to function! Very very interesting, lol but then going by *redsox's* old wives tale I'm normally a savoury girl and I've been craving sweet - so that throws it off :rofl:

*Redsox* I'm sneezing my head off too and I have to brace myself or it pulls lower down

*Firsttimer1 *- for Pg sites have you been on babycenter.co.uk?

*Struth* - so pleased you seem to be coping, I was thinking about you and wondering how you were getting on xxx

*Widger!! *Brilliant news - your outburst certainly made me sit up and pay attention :rofl:

*Looley* can't believe you jumped forward a fortnight, that's so amazing! My next scan is a week on Wed and if everything is ok I am going to be handed over to standard antenatel care. I still haven't had a date for my 12 week scan though and I saw the midwife all the way back on 4th Aug - any of you other ladies still waiting?

Re dopplers! DH has said go for it but something's holding me back? *Firsttimer1 *did you say yours was a pocket sonaline? I'm such a worrier and if I couldn't find the heartbeat or it was slower I would worry - maybe I'll get one after my next scan if everything is still ok after the red I had 

*Loolindley* glad your MS is gone hun :) It sucks doesn't it. I watched Sex In The City last night too, I'd seen the 2nd one but not the 1st and I now love them both. It was an effort for me to stay awake that long right enough! I'm normally out cold by 10.30pm at the latest, lol.

*xdaniellexpx *so glad you found your phone, but under the car?? Crikey, was it ok? I get my new phone delivered tomorrow - YEY!! Can't wait. DH dropped my other one (a Nokia X6) onto the laminate floor from a good height and it said bye bye - oops! So I've been making do with his old one which is crap, has a terrible camera, no flash and NO memory. I'm getting a HTC one with a 5mp camera and lots of memory. The guy was going on about apps and I'm like, "look love, I need a good camera (for my work), a good memory and the ability to email - I don't do apps!" lol

Well I'm on a day off today and don't really have anything planned other than getting my nails done at 2pm. Can't wait as it's been 5 weeks! They are desperate.

Dead happy though!! DH woke up with a migraine! Obviously not happy he has a migraine but when it's gone off and he gets up we'll have the rest of the day together :D I love "stolen" time ;) Hoping he feels better soon though.

Wow, that took a bit of time but think I'm all caught up, lol

xxxxxxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Firsttimer1 please can you update my EDD with 30th March in line with how baby's measuring? Luckily even the new measurements still make me a March Mama even if not a Mid one - can't leave you ladies now


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Just for fun...

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/baby-gender-predictor/

Apparently I am having a boy Firsttimer1 ;)


----------



## loolindley

It says I am having a boy. Which would be lovely (I would love a boy first), but is obviously a lie. Only a girl could be causing me this much sh!t :rofl: I think I have a right little madam in there!


----------



## lauraclili

Haha, it says I'm going to have a boy but when you look at the answers they all point to it being a girl. I'm very confused! :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Ooo I'm a prune! Yay!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i know am having another girl am exatly the same as izzy and new she was a girl am going to find out in 6 weeks :D


----------



## redsox

Okay I just did it as well and it said BOY!!!!

Don't want to tell husband as he'll get far too excited. HA!

Getting impatient for 12 week scan (9/9) AND now for 18 week scan to find out baby's gender!?!?!?

Baby steps....


----------



## xdaniellexpx

that says boy ha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have my scan in 8 days wooo then having a gender scan at 16 weeks :D


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

LOL, it gave us a giggle - a lot of my answers said "indicates a boy or a girl" :rofl:

xdaniallexpx yey for your scan :D

I'm gonna go and ring my midwife - sure I should have had a date by now for my 12 weeks scan


----------



## loolindley

Is anyone staying on team yellow? I really don't think my OH will go for finding out the sex, but maybe I shouldn't try to persuade him...it could be a nice surprise! Just interested what everyone else is thinking about doing?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Yep Team Yellow for us all the way, especially since the midwife told us they now allow the Dad to tell the Mum what she's had


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i wanted to stay team yellow but its the diffrance between a 2 bed or 3 bed house for us x


----------



## lauraclili

I think we're going to stay team yellow, having already decided before we got pregnant. However, now, I REALLY want to know! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Just for fun...
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/baby-gender-predictor/
> 
> Apparently I am having a boy Firsttimer1 ;)

According to this. It may be a boy!

But this:
If you are married, how long had you been married when you conceived?

This answer suggests it could be a girl
More than a year


EXPLANATION: The theory is that the longer you are married, the less sex you have. Infrequent sex means that you are less likely to conceive close to when you ovulate. Male sperm move faster but don't live as long as female sperm. So by having infrequent sex, you are less likely to have sex close to the time you ovulate. That means that a longer-lasting female sperm is more likely to win the race. 

couldn't be more wrong. :rofl: :blush:


----------



## loolindley

Ha!!!! We, on the other hand could be the opposite. We are not married, and as I O'd late (like a week late), we had more or less given up for this month, so the sperm that worked for us would have anywhere from 1 day old to six days old. God. I think I'm having a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## newfielady

We are staying team :yellow:. It doesn't matter either way for us so we are just going to wait and see. Me and DH decided on our names last night. :dohh: Kinda early but oh well, we got that done. Royce Wolfred for a boy and Danni Rosalie for a girl. <3 :cloud9:

Gonna upload my new bump pic. Sorry they're so huge.:dohh: Oh, this one isn't too big. lol. Never mind. :D
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/004-1.jpg


----------



## loolindley

OMG, they are great bump pics!!! Lush :D


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Getting a right little bump there Mrs ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Afternoon all!!!!!!

Just been on that gender determination link and it says that i am too close to call....i have equal chance of boy or girl....:haha: helpful! I always though i'd want to know whether i was having a boy or girl...but have changed my mind. I am currently team yellow....but as my mum says i am terrible with surprises and need to know everything. I am a christmas pressie peeper :haha:. Me and hubby thought about finding out ourselves and telling no one...our little secret....several weeks to decided i guess :thumbup:

Xdaniellexpx - congrats on finding phone....sounds like me leaving my keys in our front door over night a couple of weeks ago :dohh:

Loolindley - great news ms has calmed right down. Did you watch satc?? First one much better than second and i always cry at 3-4 different places :cry:

Bichon - love the ring..so sweet of your oh. Dou t mine would think of it...though i think he is secretly saving for an eternity ring for after babies born :happydance:. Regards doppler.....i love mine but worry about using it too much to disturb baby...have recorded hb from last night so can listen any time...firsttimers idea :haha:

X


----------



## newfielady

I blew out a lot in a week. I feel like I'm soon going to have to tell people because they will start guessing themselves. :dohh: And it didn't go away either like the other times so I think it's here to stay now. :D


----------



## mitchnorm

newfielady said:


> We are staying team :yellow:. It doesn't matter either way for us so we are just going to wait and see. Me and DH decided on our names last night. :dohh: Kinda early but oh well, we got that done. Royce Wolfred for a boy and Danni Rosalie for a girl. <3 :cloud9:
> 
> Gonna upload my new bump pic. Sorry they're so huge.:dohh: Oh, this one isn't too big. lol. Never mind. :D
> https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/004-1.jpg

Cute bump btw.....took my first pic yesterday but cant upload it :nope:


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning Ladies & Afternoon to the UK ladies!

Long time to chat!, hope everyone had a fab weekend!

I did the gender check and it says Boy! We too chall see.

All is well over on this end, having some trouble eating, I get so hungry then once I start I get so full so quick it starts to make me queasy. 

Redsox - glad you had a nice trip! I was thinking about it last week, like I wonder if she will tell the family!


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> Good Morning Ladies & Afternoon to the UK ladies!
> 
> Long time to chat!, hope everyone had a fab weekend!
> 
> I did the gender check and it says Boy! We too chall see.
> 
> All is well over on this end, having some trouble eating, I get so hungry then once I start I get so full so quick it starts to make me queasy.
> 
> Redsox - glad you had a nice trip! I was thinking about it last week, like I wonder if she will tell the family!

Ha! I know! It was sort of weird to withold, but it just didn't feel right yet. I never would have expected that, but there was too much going on and I am happy that we waited. It will be nice to be more sure than not that things will progress when we do make our announcement.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have decided i am going to start stacking up on nappys again! i did with izzy and they lasted till she was 5 months old x


----------



## 2nd time

was going to stay team yellow ut as i have 9 more scans to go i dont think i have the will power lol i will post my bump pic i loo about 6 months gone but guss thats coz my pregnancies have been soo close together people are alrady asing me and i am in maternity stuff lol could just be fat


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies...Hope I can join you all. This will be my 3rd baby (4th pregnancy)
I'm 40 and my OH is 32.....craddle snatcher me :haha::haha:


----------



## newfielady

:hi: Glowstar. When are you due?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hi Ladies, how was everyone's weekend, you have all been busy chatting here as I had like 10 pages to go through lol. My Anniversary was very nice, DH and I took our Boat Cruise and had a really nice and fancy lunch buffet on the boat, while we enjoyed the scenery. We had liked to go for the sunset/dinner cruise but they don't run on a Sunday, which was our Anniversary date. But it was nice to do lunch and have the rest of the day to relax. 

Good news for me is that morning sickness has subsided now. I haven't felt sick since Thursday, exept for the occasional wave of nausea. So I am hoping ms is done now :) Got a weird metallic taste in my mouth instead, haven't had that yet... anyone else got this?


----------



## firsttimer1

*Laura* - congrats on bring a prune Hun! 

[*newfie* - that's such a cute bump!! Jealous!!

*glowstar* - welcome my "ttc after a loss" buddy! Its soooo nice to have u here :) if u let us know ur edd I will add u to the list on 1st post ;)

*loolindley* - dont you worry I'm not going to give up with PayPal! Grrrr. Xx I'm team yellow - we want a suprise but will b sooo tempting to ask :)

*danielle* - glad u found phone... Under the car though?? Ha ha baby brain strikes!! :rofl:

*bichon* - police just say to contact Bank!! Another grrrr lol. Hope u enjoyed ur day off x will update ur edd :) I'm going to do that baby gender predictor tonight when on laptop and not phone :)

HEllo to all u other ladies! Hope everyone is having a good day :) I had an awful nights sleep - kept waking every hour. So weird. Hope was a one off!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh and gender predictor says Boy for me. Everything points to the fact that it will be a boy for me... chinese gender predictor says boy... and every baby born into DH's family have been boys for about the last 3 generations. It will be a miracle if we have a girl haha. But I will be happy with either, as long as its happy and healthy :) 

We will be finding out the gender when we get a chance.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> HEllo to all u other ladies! Hope everyone is having a good day :) I had an awful nights sleep - kept waking every hour. So weird. Hope was a one off!!!

Me too!!!! I didnt go to sleep til after SATC.....11.40pm ooops....had both windows open but it was damn hot I think. Could not get comfortable. Hubby says I was really restless...plus MORE weird dreams :wacko:

We have a fan in bedroom but HE doesnt like it......hmmmmm...well he'll have to tonight :haha:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

It's so hot here today - DH has got trackie bottoms on and he's making me hot just looking at him! We have a fan in our bedroom which is on full all night! Can't bare being too hot.

Currently waiting for British Gas to turn up and change our lecky meter - hmmmm, 3rd time lucky? They've let us down twice already. Grr


----------



## mitchnorm

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> It's so hot here today - DH has got trackie bottoms on and he's making me hot just looking at him! We have a fan in our bedroom which is on full all night! Can't bare being too hot.

The fan is SOOOOOO going on tonight.....facing directly at me!! He is getting none of it :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer it issss super hot. Hope I sleep tonight :) training was good today but i realllllly wanted to tell my colleagues our news... Was so hard not to!


----------



## blessedmomma

test says it was too close to tell for us! anyone else get that???

my morning sickness came back today :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

blessedmomma said:


> test says it was too close to tell for us! anyone else get that???
> 
> my morning sickness came back today :wacko:

I got the too close to tell....rubbish! Not that I'd believe it anyway.
I am well into spicy food and not sweet and apparently thats a boy......
Also bad MS means a girl.....I havent had any to write home about.

Sorry about the MS - hope you feel better soon :thumbup: x


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun. mine is not as bad for this pregnancy. every few days it gets worse though.

i have 2 girls and 3 boys and had terrible ms with all of them. i think it was worse with my boys though, so thats weird


----------



## mitchnorm

blessedmomma said:


> thanks hun. mine is not as bad for this pregnancy. every few days it gets worse though.
> 
> i have 2 girls and 3 boys and had terrible ms with all of them. i think it was worse with my boys though, so thats weird

I really dont think any of the questions or old wives tales work.....but hey I suppose its good fun :haha: AND it keeps us guessing :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Out of my friends the ones who had boys had the worst MS!! So I guess we can't depend on anything tale wise lol :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

blessedmomma said:


> test says it was too close to tell for us! anyone else get that???
> 
> my morning sickness came back today :wacko:

Oh no don't say that... thought my morning sickness was gone now... I hope it doesn't come back like you. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

We are findong out what we are having again this time - As much as I would like to stay team yellow if we have a boy then a house move will be on the cards. Plus I have so much girly stuff here that I either want to shift it or start putting it all away again ready to be used :thumbup:

Glad to see more or less everybody's MS has gone. I didn't have any the 1st time and hope it misses me again this time. I am however extremely tired and wish my daughter would nap better during the day so that I could have a little rest ! She is going to be 1 in 12 days time !!! Gosh this year has gone fast....

Hope everyone has a good evening. Im still on countdown for my 1st midwife appt (Friday at 8.15am - Olivia is going to love being up that early !! Not !!) and she will then book my scan. Hope I am not too far out on my dates. xx

P.S - Never too early for names - We have ours shortlisted aswell :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun! it seemed to be gone for 3-4 days and just hit me today. boo


----------



## blessedmomma

yay fo 1yr old laura!!!!

im sure we will find out the gender. we always do. my DH is very excited to know. i wanted to be surprised on our 4th baby and he still wanted to know so i found out too. we usually go shopping the weekend we find out so thats always fun. we also start narrowing our list of names after we know the gender. we have a list right now but wont get seriously picking until we know who we are picking for. he says its easier for us to bond with the baby when we know if its a boy or girl. im sure we would bond not knowing too, but i see his point.


----------



## lauraclili

Don't worry Blessed, my morning sickness is back today too. I had about 4 days off and now it's hit me again. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Laura - how far along are you? :) My first mw appt is Friday too :) hope I get scan date but think she won't have it yet. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

its so crazy how it does that. my ms has never been like this. im usually sick every single day til mid 2nd tri. with one ds i was sick the entire pregnancy. i guess the break is nice in between but i keep thinking its gone now and BAM its back:wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Hope everyone has a good evening. Im still on countdown for my 1st midwife appt (Friday at 8.15am - Olivia is going to love being up that early !! Not !!) and she will then book my scan. Hope I am not too far out on my dates. xx
> 
> P.S - Never too early for names - We have ours shortlisted aswell :haha:

We have shortlisted....and were having real trouble with girls names....but 2 weeks ago agreed (at the moment) on Olivia!!!! :thumbup:

Boys name has been decided for a while :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

We don't Like anyyyy Boys names so are really struggling lol x got girl semi sorted :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We are pretty sure we will end up with a boy, but we actually only have a girls name picked out so far - Ava Rose (Rose is DH's grandmother's maiden name)... for a boy we want to use the middle name Alexander (my Grandfather's first name) or Alex for short if we use it for a first name. We may change our minds but we like these names so far.


----------



## loolindley

I really hope my MS doesn't come back!! Having said that, I am worried now it is gone! I can't win can I?

Joanna, I have a strange taste in my mouth too, and in the mornings....bleugh :sick: Donkey breath! I have no idea why it's so bad, but definitely worse since I have been preggo.

Well I had the house valued, and basicly told that due to the market at the mo I wouldn't get what it is worth. :cry: He said I would be better waiting until spring for the market to pick up. Why is nothing simple?!

I watched SATC movie earlier. What a lush film! Yes, I cried! Can't believe I've never seen it. :D

First timer

Spoiler
Have you been watching BB? I hate to admit it, but I think Jedward should win! They are so entertaining! I thought I hated them, but they amuse me so much :D


----------



## blessedmomma

love olivia mitch. totally cute! DH has a cousin who just used that name though so thats out for us. she spelled it alivia.


----------



## blessedmomma

love the names joanna! we used jaxon keely for our 4th baby cuz my DH grandma had just passed away. it was supposed to be jaxon thomas before that. her maiden name was keely


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ooo baby names i love lenni for a boy but oh says no same name as some old man from round here who has 34 kids yes 34 hahaa. 

we were going to have francis the same as him but ive gone off it.

olivia i love ittt but oh nice is called it

i love iyla but dont want to babies with the letter i ha


----------



## blessedmomma

very cute danielle!!!:happydance:


----------



## loolindley

For girls names I like Cherry, Isla, Freya or Skye, but no ideas for boys yet!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loolindley- so sorry about ur house, do you HAVE to sell now?


Spoiler
Omg I'm frickin loving the Jed lol :) felt so sorry for Kerry doing the public vote.. And that sally women acted like a big baby! [SPOILER]

I need boy name inspiration lol!!! Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Oops spoiler didn't work heehee


----------



## newfielady

I love the name Cherry Loo. Everyone has great name ideas. At least it's not just me. :) If I'm crazy we all are :haha:
I have my second Doctors appointment on Thursday. Hopefully he'll let me know when my 12 week scan is. Finger crossed. :) We'll I have to go back to work in an hour so I think I'll go put away the dished (That god for dishwashers lol) and freshen up my makeup. talk to you girls later on. :)


----------



## Glowstar

I'm way slow here!!!'we haven't even discussed names at all yet. I suppose with mc then falling preg again so quickly talking about names etc feels like I'm tempting fate. On the flip side I need to fill myself with positivity so maybe it wouldn't be a bad thing. Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

glow- i think it would bring great possitivity to the pregnancy if you did, but only if you are comfortable.

loo- those are lovely names!


----------



## firsttimer1

GLOW, HUN, WHEN IS YOUR DUE DATE??? :)

im cooking chilli at the moment and waiting for the start of the big spurs vs man u game... come on spurs!!!! sorry for the footy talk LOL

loving the baby name talk.... more baby boy names please!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano i need some boy names


----------



## Glowstar

29Th March......kas xxx

The only boys name I remotely like at the moment is Owen!!! I don't want anything to trendy otherwise there will be 10 kids with same name on same class at school!! Avoid top ten names at all costs!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

https://www.icandyuk.com/products.php?id=peach

do u like this pram i have it at the moment cant decide on weather to turn it in to the doubble or get a new 1 hummmm


----------



## Glowstar

Also like Leo for a boy but oh hates it :-/


----------



## 2nd time

so far we have two girls both with names begining with A so everyone will laugh if we have another A nam


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer are you hoping for a girl or just cant think of boys names?

does anyone haved intuition as to what they are having or want a specific gender?

i guess with having 2 girls and 3 boys it doesnt really matter to us. our girls are older so if we have a boy he would fit right in to our lil group of boys. if we have a girl we will get to choose some cute dresses and hairbows though. just thinking about it makes me excited to know! oh and i have no motherly intuition about gender, im always wrong so i dont even guess anymore and embarrass myself:dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Oops spoiler didn't work heehee

Mmmm i have my eye on you and loolindley :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> so far we have two girls both with names begining with A so everyone will laugh if we have another A nam

I think it would be nice.....well i am from a family where my siblings are Mark and Michael...and i am Michelle. If i had been a boy i would have been Matthew :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - i love the icandy prams :)

Glowstar - cheers hun will add u to the list!!! 

blessed - im honestly 50-50 on what i want; so i literally just dont like many names :( so far weve discussed Edward and George (but im not keen on George!!!) If its Edward it will be: Edward Aidan Roy (middle names after our dads)

Ive allllllllllways known my first girl will be Sophia :) always :) - since i was about 8!!!

My intuition is that its a girl - but old wives tales seem to say boy... so we shall see.... long wiat as we are team yellow though!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> GLOW, HUN, WHEN IS YOUR DUE DATE??? :)
> 
> im cooking chilli at the moment and waiting for the start of the big spurs vs man u game... come on spurs!!!! sorry for the footy talk LOL
> 
> loving the baby name talk.... more baby boy names please!!!!

Loo - i agree great girls names. I really like Freya

Unfortunately you have to consider what goes with the surname...i am stuck with Normington :nope: :haha: so short names are better. Really love Emma BUT BIG PROBLEM...my hubby is south african and Emma means 'bucket ' in afrikaans...bad :haha:

I loved Lauren but a friend has a little girls called that - same as Emily. 

My new nephew is Charlie......i like that....not sure if becoming quite common now...loads around.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> danielle - i love the icandy prams :)
> 
> Glowstar - cheers hun will add u to the list!!!
> 
> blessed - im honestly 50-50 on what i want; so i literally just dont like many names :( so far weve discussed Edward and George (but im not keen on George!!!) If its Edward it will be: Edward Aidan Roy (middle names after our dads)
> 
> Ive allllllllllways known my first girl will be Sophia :) always :) - since i was about 8!!!
> 
> My intuition is that its a girl - but old wives tales seem to say boy... so we shall see.... long wiat as we are team yellow though!!!

Love lovelove Sophia....one of my best friends names so cant have as it will show favouritism :nope:


----------



## loolindley

Bhahahahaha about the spoiler!!!!! :rofl:

I'm not sure when my transfer is going to come through. Hopefully I should know more by the end of the week, and if its sooner I will put the house on the market, but if it wont be for a year, I think I might wait for the marker to change.

Hmmmm Boys names I like Taylor, Osian (pronounced Osh-an - it's a welsh name), and i have an idea for a middle name but am not going to tell you for fear of getting laughed out of the group. It's the sir name of our favourite front man, and of baby was implanted on the same day I went to one of their gigs. OH says we should use it, but if our baby is born on April Fools day, then everyone will think I am joking :rofl: Maybe I should think about the welfare of our child rather than what I think is cool!!!!

Newfie - Cherry is my fave name for a girl. Love it! I was thinking Cherry Bea, but not talked to OH yet!!! :rofl:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

firsttimer1 - I *think I am due 15th March according to my dates. I have no idea where that makes me as dont want to make a ticker until I know how far along I am (Somewhere betwen 9 and 10 weeks I think !!) Its hard to know as I am still breastfeeding my first so dates are messy !

mitchnorm - Its a very popular name and I LOVE it (Obviously!) but even though its popular and I go to lots of baby groups I still haven't met another !!

LOVE the baby name talk - We picked Olivia's name at the start of the pregnancy and it seemed so easy when he was born as we had been using her name for a while !! If that makes sense?

Right must be off - daughter hanging off boob and easties is about to start !!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> GLOW, HUN, WHEN IS YOUR DUE DATE??? :)
> 
> im cooking chilli at the moment and waiting for the start of the big spurs vs man u game... come on spurs!!!! sorry for the footy talk LOL
> 
> loving the baby name talk.... more baby boy names please!!!!
> 
> Loo - i agree great girls names. I really like Freya
> 
> Unfortunately you have to consider what goes with the surname...i am stuck with Normington :nope: :haha: so short names are better. Really love Emma BUT BIG PROBLEM...my hubby is south african and Emma means 'bucket ' in afrikaans...bad :haha:
> 
> I loved Lauren but a friend has a little girls called that - same as Emily.
> 
> My new nephew is Charlie......i like that....not sure if becoming quite common now...loads around.Click to expand...

YUP - Charlie is now really popular, i know 5 under 3's called Charlie, and i hardly know any toddlers LOL


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It will be an exciting time on here when we all start finding out our baby's gender, can't wait!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i want to start buying things ive got a £10 next voucher here am so tempted humm


----------



## blessedmomma

first timer your a brave woman! :yellow:

lovin the names!!!!! sophia is on our list too, so precious

we dont have a boy middle name but have two girl middle names to choose from. lynn is my sis and dads middle name and renee is his uncles middle name. we havent decided which one yet, i guess whichever sounds best with the first name we end up choosing.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi ladies :thumbup:

How're you all doing? I've been a trying to keep an eye on this group the last few days (not felt up to writing though!!)...very entertaining as ever!!! :haha:

I haven't remembered who posted what though (blaming baby-brain) so apologies!! I haven't the energy to do that clever thing of copying and pasting...:nope::nope:

Yep, my MS has returned with a vengeance :cry: I think if it's no better tomorrow I will need to call in at the doctors as I'm worried I'm not keeping my vitamins down and any nutrients...blah...and oh so tired :sleep::sleep:

My main concern is that I now have a very sore/ irritated throat (little bit of blood at the last vomit (sorry TMI). I've just 'googled' (of course!!) and I think I've just managed to cut/ irritate the oesophagus (it was bright red blood and brown blood apparently is more scary in vomit). :shrug: Just wanna feel better now. 

Sorry for moaning (but think hubby has heard enough of me!!) Spent an hour cooking a lovely dinner for us tonight...managed not even a quarter of it before I had to leg it upstairs!! Think I need to invest in another bowl for downstairs...:blush:

I'm going to have a bath soon and settle in bed with the remote...hubby has taken over downstairs with the wide-screen watching the footy!! He's a MU fan - sorry firsttimer!!! :haha:

Take good care xxx


----------



## 2nd time

ASDA baby event starting 30th so no excuses needed start shopping girls good bargins to be had


----------



## firsttimer1

okay im sorry for TMI but are any of you finding that food goes STRAIGHT through you? sorry to be grim. I ate about 1/8 of my dinner :(

Booooooo! Cud be totally non preg related of course haha x


----------



## MsCrow

Hello ladies

Been catching up...what is the ASDA baby event? Is it on everywhere?

We're definitely staying team yellow. I will just be grateful if a healthy baby and we have settled on two good names. The girl name belongs to my great grandmother and MrC's grandmother, the boys name is the name of a writer and very different.

If you are waiting for a scan did you request Downs screening? My MW said that might mean the appointment would take longer to come through depending on where you are in the country. My MW rang me with my 12 weeks scan appointment within hours of booking in. If she stays this good I might have to dedicate the middle name to her, if it's a girl.

No symptoms for me, well, off alcohol - I sipped MrC's ale to test...veeerrry tired, a little constipated. Not much else though.


----------



## 2nd time

asda stores hav events about 2 a year were baby products are rduced


----------



## firsttimer1

MrsC - nice to hear from you! Im not off alcohol as im currently drinking a alco free beer... which tastes the same as norm :)

fab that you got ur scan date so soon. Im going to have the downes test. I actually work in learning disability sector, but i ant the test as i like to be prepared. I guess then my second scan may be a little later x


----------



## kymied

We've been upgraded to a prune! Ten weeks one day! And a heart beat of 161.

(I'll change the ticker when I upload the pictures!)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i cant wait for the baby event heading to asda after my scan wich is also on the 30th:D


----------



## firsttimer1

kymied thats great news, get that scan photo up!!! x


----------



## redsox

I know there was a separate thread on this in First Tri, but I am curious as to what you ladies are thinking in regards to the Nuchal Translucency Scan and the bloodwork for Down Syndrome and other abnormalities. Here in the States it's done from 11weeks to 13w6d. I have mine scheduled for 12w1d, but I am starting to have second thoughts as I am SUCH a worrier that if I am told I am borderline or anything I will freak. 

We would keep the baby no matter what, but after my m/c I am in desperate need of reassurance that all is well and worry this could backfire. 

What are your thoughts? I know we are all so different and alternate viewpoints would be quite helpful I think.


----------



## waula

hey - name chat - love it!!! so we decided on names years ago (!)... evelyn mae/molly rose for girls and for boys noah charles/ethan thomas - would love a big family so who knows if we get to use them all!! all family names - my mum's name is lynn to make evelyn, my dad's mum was molly, charles is dh dad's middle name and thomas was my mum's dad's name - love keeping their memories alive somehow for the future...

The constant nausea/dizzyness/cramps stopped yesterday before hitting back with a vengeance tonight. it seems i am very allergic to curry. went out with some people from work and ended up hugging the toilet for most of the night. not ideal when most of them don't know! oops!!! 

NT scan: we're having one done - want to be prepared either way - i know its not 100% but its none invasive i think preparation is everything for us as first timers! Its such an emotive subject though... 

Hope we're all feeling ok - pretty excited about becoming a lime on friday!!!
xxx


----------



## redsox

waula said:


> hey - name chat - love it!!! so we decided on names years ago (!)... evelyn mae/molly rose for girls and for boys noah charles/ethan thomas - would love a big family so who knows if we get to use them all!! all family names - my mum's name is lynn to make evelyn, my dad's mum was molly, charles is dh dad's middle name and thomas was my mum's dad's name - love keeping their memories alive somehow for the future...
> 
> The constant nausea/dizzyness/cramps stopped yesterday before hitting back with a vengeance tonight. it seems i am very allergic to curry. went out with some people from work and ended up hugging the toilet for most of the night. not ideal when most of them don't know! oops!!!
> 
> NT scan: we're having one done - want to be prepared either way - i know its not 100% but its none invasive i think preparation is everything for us as first timers! Its such an emotive subject though...
> 
> Hope we're all feeling ok - pretty excited about becoming a lime on friday!!!
> xxx

I am sort of thinking the same - just too nervous it seems already and don't want to risk adding anything to the list. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Redsox,

I mentioned earlier that i work in the learning disability field and so having a baby with downes syndrome would be ok. However, i have my OH to consider. I also want to be prepared (as much as possible anyway) - so i will be having the test. Only then could real emotions be felt - and real conversations can happen. A baby will change your life - a baby with downes even more so. 

Even if your chances are med - high its still in your favor that you will have a baby without downes. So i think if you can kp that in mind then that wud help.

But as you say, its a very personal thing and i understand why some ladies chose not to take the test xxxx I also understand the relief women feel when they are low risk.... xxxx


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> Hi Redsox,
> 
> I mentioned earlier that i work in the learning disability field and so having a baby with downes syndrome would be ok. However, i have my OH to consider. I also want to be prepared (as much as possible anyway) - so i will be having the test. Only then could real emotions be felt - and real conversations can happen. A baby will change your life - a baby with downes even more so.
> 
> Even if your chances are med - high its still in your favor that you will have a baby without downes. So i think if you can kp that in mind then that wud help.
> 
> But as you say, its a very personal thing and i understand why some ladies chose not to take the test xxxx I also understand the relief women feel when they are low risk.... xxxx

I think honestly I am more interested in finding out about other abnormalities and ruling out any extremes where the baby isn't likely to make it, etc. Downs syndrome would be a challenge, but honestly, I wonder what would knowing ahead of time change for me? I will love the baby no matter what as he or she will be our baby, so hard to tell. I have considered doing the test but requesting they only tell me if there are other life threatening issues or conditions that would require treatment prior to or at birth. 

I don't know if I am being weird. I just don't want any undue stress - I feel like I have weathered enough already! :nope:


----------



## MsCrow

Redsox, I guess for me I had to think of how I usually behave in other situations. I'm an information girl, I like to know what's going on, all the possibilities and to understand all the options open to me. That's not to say I want to anticipate everything, you can't, but just know as much as I can to have an informed mind.

I realised for me that without the loaded emotions attached to scanning I'd take the same approach so I opted for the Downs test, along with the rest of the analysis at 12 weeks. It's very unlikely it would effect my future choices, but in my head, I have my options.

Firsttimer, I am curious to taste some red wine after 12 weeks, just to see. I agreed with myself I would allow myself the occasional 125ml glass over an evening, rarely, but when it was wanted. I dunno, maybe I won't want one?!?

Debating about whether to go to the gym. If I do, how to know what my usual exercises are safe to do. Hmmm.


----------



## firsttimer1

I will prob have the odd bit of red wine in 2nd tri. We'll see :)

Redsox yes I'm scared of other abnormalities too... Its natural to be. But I'm starting to learn that worrying gets me no where xx

I've just got into bed and noticed how evident the veins on my bbs are now - anyone else? Big blue ones and small thread like ones.... Gross.

And to think I wanted symptoms... Lol 

Night ladies! Xxx


----------



## newfielady

Gosh you lot can gibber. :D Got really tired at work this evening so I got to go home a bit early. :) I think my body is telling me to slow down! I worked a lot of hours last week and I'm not used to it anymore. Anywho, waiting for my moose sausages to cook and then it's a late luch and bed for me. :D


----------



## loolindley

NicNak - I hope you are feeling better this morning? My doctor gave me some anti sickness tablets that I can take IF I need them. Luckily after a couple of days my sickness stopped, but I know I have them if it starts again.x

I think I need to find out more about screening. Please excuse my naivety, but I really don't have a clue. Don't some of them carry a risk of mc? I was hoping that my midwife would be able to advise me, but I have a feeling she will have to stay nutural. I just wish I understood it more. Yes, I think I would rather know, to prepare myself, but do I want to put my baby at risk in the process. God, I am terrible at digging my head in the sand. :cry:

Well, I appear to be completely symptomkless again this morning. Always a worry. :shrug: There is nowt I can really do about it I guess. I don't remember going to bed last night. I swear OH had drugged me!! I wasn't sick, but I just felt rotton after tea, so I fell asleep on the sofa, and the next thing I know I'm woking up after some bonkers dreams at 4am!

Having another estate agent over today, and slimming world tonight. Such an exciting life, I know!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> NicNak - I hope you are feeling better this morning? My doctor gave me some anti sickness tablets that I can take IF I need them. Luckily after a couple of days my sickness stopped, but I know I have them if it starts again.x
> 
> I think I need to find out more about screening. Please excuse my naivety, but I really don't have a clue. Don't some of them carry a risk of mc? I was hoping that my midwife would be able to advise me, but I have a feeling she will have to stay nutural. I just wish I understood it more. Yes, I think I would rather know, to prepare myself, but do I want to put my baby at risk in the process. God, I am terrible at digging my head in the sand. :cry:
> 
> Well, I appear to be completely symptomkless again this morning. Always a worry. :shrug: There is nowt I can really do about it I guess. I don't remember going to bed last night. I swear OH had drugged me!! I wasn't sick, but I just felt rotton after tea, so I fell asleep on the sofa, and the next thing I know I'm woking up after some bonkers dreams at 4am!
> 
> Having another estate agent over today, and slimming world tonight. Such an exciting life, I know!!! :rofl:

Hey.....I will pop in on the combined test discussion. I work for a diagnostic company and we manufacture and provide these assays for pre-natal testing to the healthcare service worldwide. The combined test is performed in the first trimester - typically around 12-13 weeks and combines the NT test (measurement from scan at approx 12 weeks) and a blood test which is non-invasive (well for bubba anyway). From the bloods they test for PAPP-A and free HCG which in the laboratory are combined with the NT measurement plus other factors such as mothers age.....and get a risk factor output. Basically you'll be told you have a 1:X chance of the bubba having Downs. 

This score can vary obviously and is heavily affected by age of mum.....my sister had a score of 1:13 - therefore there was a one in 13 chance that bubba would have Downs. Depending on that score, the doctor /midwife will offer you the amnio or CVS which is 99.9% accurate for Downs but carries the risk of MC (1 in 100 for amnio and 2 in 100 for CVS).

I cant remember off the top of my head the 'good' scores.....anything above 1:100 for my age (over 35) is considered good. 

Hope this helps. I am definately having the screening test done to assess my risk....and hoping for a good 1: over 1000 plus plus plus :thumbup:

Morning ladies x


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Not had access to a PC over the weekend so a lot to catch up this morning! 

I'm having the NT scan, depending on the risk factor i'd then consider the amnio. 

Symptoms - the only thing I still have is sore boobs, I can't lie on my front when I first get into bed, feel like I have a pebble strapped to each nipple! I've had no nausea, not been that tired but I have needed to get up a couple of times a night to wee. That could just be because i'm trying to drink more water than usual! I spoke to a couple of friends who had recently had babies this weekend and neither of them had any sickness or anything either (except for feeling tired) - both had girls!

Saturday I visited my friend and her 9 day old baby. It's suddenly hit home what i've signed up for and friend said i looked terrified! Not held a baby that young in ages, it was a bit surreal! She said everything's been fine so far, apart from the lack of sleep. She also had a really easy birth with no pain relief - apparently the £95 spent on hypno-birthing course was the best money she's ever spent! Then I visited another friend on the sunday who left her house for the hospital at 10am, had the baby at 10.50!! She was home by 5pm that evening, so pleased to have heard positive birthing stories even this early on!

My scan's a week today, can't wait to finally know there's definitely something there and going ok, then i'll finally get myself a ticker with an accurate due date!

Not thought of any names yet (serious ones anyway). We're definitely staying team yellow, OH wants a boy so if we don't find out i'm hoping he'll just be so relieved it's OK that he'll forget if its a girl!

Hope you're all doing OK
x


----------



## loolindley

Thank you so much, Mitch. I've also been reading my pregnancy books this morning, so from what I gather, it is safe to go ahead with the NT scan and bloods, then from that they will asses my risk. From there I have to decide if I go ahead with the amnio and CVS which could carry a low risk of mc.

I know I have just repeated what you wrote, but I want to get it straight :haha:

I am 29, so unless something comes back in the bloods/NT scan then I probably wont need to go for the other two?

I've got my midwife booking appointment on Thursday, so I can be all knowledgable now :D

Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Thank you so much, Mitch. I've also been reading my pregnancy books this morning, so from what I gather, it is safe to go ahead with the NT scan and bloods, then from that they will asses my risk. From there I have to decide if I go ahead with the amnio and CVS which could carry a low risk of mc.
> 
> I know I have just repeated what you wrote, but I want to get it straight :haha:
> 
> I am 29, so unless something comes back in the bloods/NT scan then I probably wont need to go for the other two?
> 
> I've got my midwife booking appointment on Thursday, so I can be all knowledgable now :D
> 
> Thank you. :hugs:

Yep thats spot on...sorry I probably get a bit techy and overdetailed :haha:
If the risk score is really high...i.e. 1:1000....2000...3000 plus I probably wont consider the amnio. Anything near to 100 for my age....I will need to seriousl consider.

Fingers crossed for us all with our healthy bundles :happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have declined the tests i said i will have the scan but no bloods because am really not bothed of course i would love a healthy baby but it wuddnt change how much i love her x

another note some 1 keeps robbing r weelie bin just been on a hunt and found it and some 1 has wrote over r numbers revenge of the prego lady they had a rather rude note put thew there door :blush:


----------



## loolindley

xdaniellexpx said:


> another note some 1 keeps robbing r weelie bin just been on a hunt and found it and some 1 has wrote over r numbers revenge of the prego lady they had a rather rude note put thew there door :blush:

:rofl: SHOCKING!!!! Again I will offer my services to 'come and sort them out'! Pregnancy has made me incredibly argumentative!! :rofl::rofl:

You should paint big flowers on it or something. :haha: "DANIELLE P'S BIN" I'd have been knocking on their door asking what they were playing at!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i wrote ohs name all over it he has lived in this street all his life we live 4 door down from the MIL ENUOUGH SAID !!!! ha


----------



## loolindley

Ha! I live over the road from mine. Eeeek!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i share ur pain!


----------



## mitchnorm

Geez you two.....:haha: My MIL is in Cape Town :haha:

And doesnt travel out of the country so god knows when she'll get to meet the little one :nope:


----------



## loolindley

Thats sad that she wont get to meet your lo right away. However, another country for your mil sounds fab!!!! :rofl: Mine phones if a siren goes (emergency services) and the car is not outside our house. She is so paranoid! Heart is completely in the right place.....but I think she needs her head checked sometimes! :rofl:


----------



## redsox

Mitch thanks for all of the technical information. It's actually very helpful as I think the doc offices sometimes assume we won't understand and neglect to explain it to us. 

Has your sister had her baby yet?? Curious as it seems there are a fair bit of false positives with these tests and with a 1:13 chance I figure her baby will be perfectly healthy. 

Thing is - I just worry that if I am given high odds I will completely freak and never be able to enjoy this pregnancy. Have to talk it over with DH, who once I explain it all, may just say we should opt out all together. 

Thanks to all of you ladies who have weighed in - the discussion is helping to ease my mind. For now....:wacko:

:)


----------



## mitchnorm

redsox said:


> Mitch thanks for all of the technical information. It's actually very helpful as I think the doc offices sometimes assume we won't understand and neglect to explain it to us.
> 
> Has your sister had her baby yet?? Curious as it seems there are a fair bit of false positives with these tests and with a 1:13 chance I figure her baby will be perfectly healthy.
> 
> Thing is - I just worry that if I am given high odds I will completely freak and never be able to enjoy this pregnancy. Have to talk it over with DH, who once I explain it all, may just say we should opt out all together.
> 
> Thanks to all of you ladies who have weighed in - the discussion is helping to ease my mind. For now....:wacko:
> 
> :)

She got the 1:13 risk factor and they decided to have the amnio...which came back as pretty much guaranteed (99.9% accurate) that the baby would have Downs. PLEASE DONT JUDGE....they decided after ALOT of decision that they couldnt continue with the pregnancy. She is a teacher and extremely good with children....but they are both in their 40s and decided that depending on the severity of the disability, they were really worried about the level of support they would need to give for the rest of that childs life. If it needed 24hr care for the rest of its life.....the age they were they were worried about being able to provide all the support needed....and being ageing themselves.

I hope that makes sense.....they deliberated for ages and I am sure still slightly regret their decision but it was a decision which was right for them at the time. They didnt tell people the details.....and I get upset about it every day I think about it :nope:

Sorry if thats a downer everyone....its a tough decision and people do judge. You do not know how you feel until you are in that situation I guess :wacko:

They now have a healthy little boy.....3 months old today.


----------



## mitchnorm

I really hope I have explained that properly.....I dont want people to judge them. It upsets me every day :nope:


----------



## newfielady

loolindley said:


> Thats sad that she wont get to meet your lo right away. However, another country for your mil sounds fab!!!! :rofl: Mine phones if a siren goes (emergency services) and the car is not outside our house. She is so paranoid! Heart is completely in the right place.....but I think she needs her head checked sometimes! :rofl:

My MIL lives in another town _but_ it's only 25 minutes away. And believe me, she _does_ need her head checked! :dohh: It's one of those MIL's where you keep saying to yourself "I married him not his mother, I married _him_ not his mother" :haha:


----------



## newfielady

I don't judge mitchnorm. We would probably consider it as well. A down's baby requires a lifetime commitment. And as you said, they were aging, what would happen when (heaven forbid) they were gone? Who would look after them (I say them rather than it) now? It's a tough choice but each person has to choose there own. I wouldn't want any one looking down on me if I made that choice.


----------



## mitchnorm

newfielady said:


> I don't judge mitchnorm. We would probably consider it as well. A down's baby requires a lifetime commitment. And as you said, they were aging, what would happen when (heaven forbid) they were gone? Who would look after them (I say them rather than it) now? It's a tough choice but each person has to choose there own. I wouldn't want any one looking down on me if I made that choice.

Thank you for that.....exactly what I was trying to get across. They were thinking of who would look after LO when they werent around. Our parents are in their 80s now so wouldnt be around :nope:


----------



## loolindley

I wouldn't judge either Mitch. I am pro choice anyway, and it is a huge decision to bring a child into the world who could need 24hour, lifetime care. I think that a lot of people would question if they could be the people to do that, and it was a brave decision for them to make, especially (if you don't mind me saying) at her age when it could be difficult to get pregnant again. I'm so happy that they have a baby now, they sound like they have been through quite a journey. :hugs:

In other news......I have just had a bag of salt and vinegar crips. They were so lush, I need to cut my hands off before I eat the other packets!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> I will prob have the odd bit of red wine in 2nd tri. We'll see :)
> 
> Redsox yes I'm scared of other abnormalities too... Its natural to be. But I'm starting to learn that worrying gets me no where xx
> 
> I've just got into bed and noticed how evident the veins on my bbs are now - anyone else? Big blue ones and small thread like ones.... Gross.
> 
> And to think I wanted symptoms... Lol
> 
> Night ladies! Xxx

I noticed darker veins in my bbs the other day too. Apparently you can get more prominent veins on your belly too, I will be looking out for that.


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> I really hope I have explained that properly.....I dont want people to judge them. It upsets me every day :nope:

Mitch - I would NEVER judge. One can never know what is best for another couple or family. It's such a personal experience and clearly so intense and traumatic. I am so sorry your sister and your family had to go through this, but elated that she now was blessed with a healthy baby boy. 

As difficult as the stories are - I find them helpful as it make us feel less isolated in these circumstances. Millions of mothers go through these experiences. Again - thanks so much for sharing, especially as you were afraid of your sister's experience being judged. Thankfully we have such a stellar forum here. :)


----------



## lauraclili

I totally don't judge either. It's a huge decision and I know that no one who makes it, makes it without thinking and searching their heart. My heart goes out to anyone who has to face that decision. 

In other news... I've had big blue veins across my breasts pretty much from day one. They are gross! :sick: I've now got them all down both arms and in my legs. I'm super pale though so it's just an 'improvement' on what's normally there! 

I've also just got off the phone with my Dad and Step-Mum who are coming to stay tonight. PANIC! Cue frantic cleaning!:dishes::iron::hangwashing: I've scrubbed the front room and now my back is killing me and I feel like a need a lie down! :sad2: No idea how the rest of it is going to get done, particularly given our conversation a couple of days ago about NOT having done any cleaning in a while. Yikes! :ignore:


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> I really hope I have explained that properly.....I dont want people to judge them. It upsets me every day :nope:

Mitch, thanks for posting that, really brave of you (and your sister) and I imagine I would have done exactly the same to be perfectly honest, and as terrible as that sounds.


----------



## redsox

In lighter news - I have massive blue veins on my boobs too! :blush:

I called the office that will do my NT scan on 9/9 and confirmed that if I do it I will receive the results the day of the scan (I am scheduled for bloodwork a week before) and also one of the sonographers got on the phone and answered some of my questions about the actual scan.

So far my scans (1 with m/c, 1 with current pg) have been SO clinical and I just want a joyful moment where they point out the head, heartbeat, kicking legs, etc. while we are watching instead of clicking silently and refusing to say anything until the doctor comes in AFTER and dryly tells you the results. 

I was assured that the sonographer would point out body parts and measurements and then when the doctor came in to discuss results she would also re-scan and show us while discussing her findings. 

Phew!!!! I just need a little information and reassurance and I am glad it seems I will get it. I CANNOT wait to return to my midwives for care - I am finding my OB experience to be so impersonal and sort of cold!!! 

Makes me so happy to hear of the midwife experiences you English ladies seem to have. Such a better system it seems.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies.....I love this forum :happydance:

It is good to share these things as its true life and sometimes it aint easy!

Right I am off to vending machine to get crisps but may wait til I get home to inspect my veiny boobs :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I also have pale skin, maybe that is why the veins are showing up more. 

Anyone else started using a cream/gel/butter for their bellies yet? My co-worker said she was showing around 8 weeks with her first and was using coco butter almost the second she found out she was pregnant (she is a very skinny lady though). I haven't started using coco butter yet, but am looking for some good stuff to get and will start with it soon. Do you all think it is too soon to be using that stuff and if not, what are you using?


----------



## Widger

:hi: everyone

Well I'm officially middle aged (well, according to firsttimer anyway :rofl:) so I decided to treat myself and got out my doppler. The display didn't come up with anything but no doubting it was my little one. What a lovely present. I also checked yesterday and heard funny underwater sounds, could that be baby or just my bowels? Hmmm so addict potential.... or just addict? :haha:

We were team yellow last time and will be again :yipee: it is so amazing to go through childbirth and thenfind out after. My midwives loved guessing too. I think Mitch saying will prob be tempted but once you get passed your 21 week scan without knowing, the time goes so quickly and you think about all the things you need to sort out for a baby you don't obsess.... I was very close to crumbling at scan but didn't :) not that it is bad if you do find out early. That must be a great feeling too.

I'm being NT tested too as I'd just want to know.I don't think you can judge about something you haven't been through, especially during pregnancy when your hormones are all over the place. Remember that even though your odds are 1:35000, you could still be that one but highly unlikely. I've had friends that had about 1:50 chance, didn't find out and had a healthy girl. 

Anyway, rambling now and had this page open for hours. Knowing you lot I'll have missed about 10 pages to comment on within that time :haha:


----------



## loolindley

I'm using moisturiser, but only so my skin is soft and supple. Am also using it on my boobs, and they have grown so quickly too. Was going to ask advice about which is the best thing to use, as I said, at the moment I just use garnier moisturiser.

I heard Palmers is pretty good over in the UK?


----------



## loolindley

Is it your birthday Wiger? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! What a lovely thing to hear on your birthday :D Lush!


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy Birthday Widger!!

I spotted a bottle of Palmer's cocoa butter in a friend's bathroom this weekend, it smells lovely and does say for use in pregnancy to avoid stretch marks. Not sure there's anything that works 100% but i might try using it anyway!


----------



## redsox

Yes, Happy Birthday Widger! Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## eulmh82

Hey all,
I'm new to this thread but I'm due March 22nd - well it varies depending who I talk to :) long as I have a rough idea I can pencil it in right!!!! :) My m/s is pretty bad - today is surprisingly good though. I am living on rich tea biscuits and tinned oranges :) just looking for people to chat to as my m/s has kept me in the house for a few weeks and I'm not really getting out and about :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Joannaxoxo said:


> I also have pale skin, maybe that is why the veins are showing up more.
> 
> Anyone else started using a cream/gel/butter for their bellies yet? My co-worker said she was showing around 8 weeks with her first and was using coco butter almost the second she found out she was pregnant (she is a very skinny lady though). I haven't started using coco butter yet, but am looking for some good stuff to get and will start with it soon. Do you all think it is too soon to be using that stuff and if not, what are you using?

I bought some Palmers Cocoa butter lotion for stretch marks a few weeks ago but havent really been using it religiously - need to start though :thumbup:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Eulm. :D Welcome! 

There a quite a lot of ladies here who've had MS (me included!) and I know it's a pretty depressing experience! 

How are you feeling apart from :sick: ? 

xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

mitchnorm said:


> I bought some Palmers Cocoa butter lotion for stretch marks a few weeks ago but havent really been using it religiously - need to start though :thumbup:

I think that is the brand my co-worker suggested using as she said she got no stretch marks and used the stuff religiously. I guess we must have it over here then, I will look for some this week and start to use it. I think I might use it on my bbs too, they are growing so fast and I dont want ugly stretch marks on them either lol.


----------



## redsox

Joannaxoxo said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> I bought some Palmers Cocoa butter lotion for stretch marks a few weeks ago but havent really been using it religiously - need to start though :thumbup:
> 
> I think that is the brand my co-worker suggested using as she said she got no stretch marks and used the stuff religiously. I guess we must have it over here then, I will look for some this week and start to use it. I think I might use it on my bbs too, they are growing so fast and I dont want ugly stretch marks on them either lol.Click to expand...

So glad you ladies brought this up as I need to get on it before things get out of control!!! It seems old stretch marks on my thighs are already more pronounced so I think that does not bode well for other regions. Must take the offensive, no matter how futile it might be! 

I had filed this oil away when I read it was what Victoria Beckham used - at $36 a bottle I'll have to really pinch some pennies elsewhere. Wonder if it's all a sham. 

https://www.amazon.com/Elemis-Home-Japanese-Camellia-Blend/dp/B000FD98VY


----------



## Widger

Palmers cocoa butter is what I used all through with my son and I don't have a single stretch mark. I started using it about 14 weeks when a little bump was appearing.... this time round I've just started as my tummy is huge already. I'm sure if you are going to get them, you'll get them but I wanted to make sure that at least I did all I could. 

I slapped it on morning and night, all over my body.


----------



## firsttimer1

Afternoon ladies! You've all spoke much ;)

MitCh - thanks for sharing ur sisters story, and none of us would ever judge :hugs:

Widger - happy biiiiirthday!!! And enjoy that Doppler middle ager :rofl:

eulm82 - welcome!! I will add your edd to the list lovely x

Well I bought some baby oil for my tummy etc buy haven't started using it yet but shud do. My mil swears its why she hasn't got stretch marks lol x

Gosh I've had a long day I'm tired ... And there are no crisps :(


----------



## blessedmomma

joanna- i dont think its too early to start using it:thumbup:

theres no point in me using it. with my first baby i had none until the last week i was pregnant. i got pre-eclampsia and gained about 20 pounds of water weight that last week. needless to say they popped right up on the bottom of my tummy. of course they havent gotten worse with each pregnancy so thats nice, im on #6 so if they did get worse it would be terrible by now. but im very modest with my body anyways, so only my DH sees anywhere where they are. he says their love marks for him and our babies. i guess as long as it doesnt bug him, i dont care.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome eulm!!!! :happydance:

happy birthday widger!!!!:cake:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh yer - *bichon* are u there?? Just wondered if your still getting mild brown when wipe?? Xx


----------



## loolindley

:hi: Eulmh. Welcome to our group.

I think I will carry on using my normal moisturiser for a few more weeks, and then move onto the more expensive palmers. I don't think I would stretch to the posh Victoria Beckham one. Like someone said - if you are going to get them, you probably will regardless.

I am so damn hungry today. Seriously!!! I have decided that I am going to go and get weighed at SW, and then treat my OH to pizza :rofl: He wont go for it otherwise, so he must believe I am getting it to say thank you for doing ALL the house work over the past 6 weeks!!!!! Nom. I can't wait!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

I want mcds :( I want it bad. Won't get it though :(


----------



## newfielady

:hi: Eulmh. And as my DH says, "Welcome to the Nut house" lol
I've been sooooo tired the past 2 days. I think I pushed it a bit to far. I'll be a good girl from here on. On the plus side, I'm going swimming tonight if my (non-pregnant) friends don't back down on me. It's raining but we're going to get wet anyways :rofl:
I haven't started using anything yet but I am going to have to very very soon. :dohh: I wouldn't go as nuts as $36 a bottle but I do have the Bio-Oil which is $12 a bottle. I used it before on my arms. (I was a very clumsy child, teen, _adult_ lol). My arms have (had) lot's of scars so I gave the bio-oil a try. It's supposed to reduce scars, discolorations and stretch marks. It worked on my scars so I'm gonna give it a try on the stretch marks. I will probably use my regular cream too. :)


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> I want mcds :( I want it bad. Won't get it though :(

I'm getting McDonalds on Thursday when we got to "the city" :dohh: Thanks to you lot it's all I've been thinking about the past week. lol. And I want Jungle Jims as well. DH says I can have both! :happydance:


----------



## eulmh82

newfielady said:


> :hi: Eulmh. And as my DH says, "Welcome to the Nut house" lol
> I've been sooooo tired the past 2 days. I think I pushed it a bit to far. I'll be a good girl from here on. On the plus side, I'm going swimming tonight if my (non-pregnant) friends don't back down on me. It's raining but we're going to get wet anyways :rofl:
> I haven't started using anything yet but I am going to have to very very soon. :dohh: I wouldn't go as nuts as $36 a bottle but I do have the Bio-Oil which is $12 a bottle. I used it before on my arms. (I was a very clumsy child, teen, _adult_ lol). My arms have (had) lot's of scars so I gave the bio-oil a try. It's supposed to reduce scars, discolorations and stretch marks. It worked on my scars so I'm gonna give it a try on the stretch marks. I will probably use my regular cream too. :)

The morning sickness is stopping me doing any exercise:( I would like to go swimming but too many movements make me feel sick! :) hoping after 12 wks I can get back into it.


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- have a great swim, but dont over do it hun. if your body says thats enough, kindly listen :haha: there is a reason why exhaustion sets in for us.

first- im sorry hun, no craving should go without satisfaction. i would tell my DH the baby wanted it:haha::pizza:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> I want mcds :( I want it bad. Won't get it though :(
> 
> I'm getting McDonalds on Thursday when we got to "the city" :dohh: Thanks to you lot it's all I've been thinking about the past week. lol. And I want Jungle Jims as well. DH says I can have both! :happydance:Click to expand...

what's a jungle Jim?? Explain I'm intrigued!


----------



## blessedmomma

eulmh82 said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Eulmh. And as my DH says, "Welcome to the Nut house" lol
> I've been sooooo tired the past 2 days. I think I pushed it a bit to far. I'll be a good girl from here on. On the plus side, I'm going swimming tonight if my (non-pregnant) friends don't back down on me. It's raining but we're going to get wet anyways :rofl:
> I haven't started using anything yet but I am going to have to very very soon. :dohh: I wouldn't go as nuts as $36 a bottle but I do have the Bio-Oil which is $12 a bottle. I used it before on my arms. (I was a very clumsy child, teen, _adult_ lol). My arms have (had) lot's of scars so I gave the bio-oil a try. It's supposed to reduce scars, discolorations and stretch marks. It worked on my scars so I'm gonna give it a try on the stretch marks. I will probably use my regular cream too. :)
> 
> The morning sickness is stopping me doing any exercise:( I would like to go swimming but too many movements make me feel sick! :) hoping after 12 wks I can get back into it.Click to expand...

ugh, my ms was gone a few days and hit hard yesterday. was sick all day and is still here today.:nope:


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> I want mcds :( I want it bad. Won't get it though :(
> 
> I'm getting McDonalds on Thursday when we got to "the city" :dohh: Thanks to you lot it's all I've been thinking about the past week. lol. And I want Jungle Jims as well. DH says I can have both! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> what's a jungle Jim?? Explain I'm intrigued!Click to expand...

I don't know _how_ to describe Jungle Jims. It's magical :rofl: Seriously though, it has amazing food and heavenly desserts. :) Here's their website https://www.junglejims.ca/ heehee. They have their restaurants done up like your in the outback or something and have all these freaky colored lights (like Chirstmas lights). It's just a really funky place to eat, and they're food has funky names. Like, instead of chicken fingers they had monkey fingers. :dohh:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I was craving Mcds last week, so I treated my mom and myself to some on Friday... I think it satisified my craving lol. 

Yuck that metallic taste is in my mouth again today... my mouth tastes like I've been sucking on keys. I looked it up and its supposed to be due to an increase of estrogen... so I guess my hormones are at fault lol. Anyone have any tips on how to get rid of the taste (even for just a short period of time)?


----------



## mitchnorm

Welcome eulm :wave:

Happy birthday widger :happydance:

No mcds for me...though like the sound of jungle jims...we dont have in uk :cry:. Just had my daily intake of jalapenos on doritos so feeling good. 

Sorry to you all with ms but my nausea has completely disappeared over the last few days...can go longer than 2 hours without having to eat now :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Now I want a jungle jims.... :(


----------



## newfielady

Happy birthday widger :cake:

When I go to Jungle Jims I'll put a suggestion in the suggestion box. I'll write "Please open a restaurant in the UK for my pregnant friends. Thank you"
:rofl: wouldn't they laugh if they read that. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yes please! :)


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> Happy birthday widger :cake:
> 
> When I go to Jungle Jims I'll put a suggestion in the suggestion box. I'll write "Please open a restaurant in the UK for my pregnant friends. Thank you"
> :rofl: wouldn't they laugh if they read that. :haha:

Oh my! I love that. Too funny!!!

Newfie - thanks for the Bio oil recommendation - I already have some of that so maybe I'll give it a try. I know I am nuts considering a $36 oil, but I am frugal on the whole, but like to indulge in some treats here and there. Magical Posh Becks oil just might have to be a splurge down the line....:winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

where is bichon gone lately? i need my lady with matching symptoms LOL x


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey all!! :flower:

Happy birthday Widger!!! :mail: :cake:

Welcome eulmh82 :thumbup: it's a great group of ladies here!!! 

Mitchnorm - thanks for sharing the very brave story of your sister and no one should judge her or anyone else for making this amazingly hard decision. :hugs: xx

Talking of stretch marks - I'm gonna be using Bio-Oil - it's fab on any scars etc so I'd imagine it'll do the trick (if anything does!) on any pesky stretch marks :winkwink:

Hi to all my fellow MS sufferers - its the pits isn't it??!! I have really hurt my throat being so sick so treated myself to a tub of M&S luxury mash potato and had that with onion gravy tonight!!! :happydance: So far, not made a reappearance (sorry TMI, I know)...fingers crossed...:shrug:

Bye for now xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG im hiccuping all the blinking time.... driving me MAAADDDDD!


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> OMG im hiccuping all the blinking time.... driving me MAAADDDDD!

OMG...AND MEEEE firsttimer!!! 

It is amusing hubby no end though...hmmmmmmmmmmm! :dohh: x


----------



## redsox

Okay we just had an earthquake in Washington (very unusual) and I work on the 8th floor of a building a block from the FBI and three from the White House. I was so freaked and thought it was a terrorist attack.

My boss came out of a meeting room and told me to run. It was SO scary. Pregnancy hormones just made it all the worse and I cried a little when on the street with coworkers. I was SO embarassed, but it was so scary!

It would have been very frightening normally, but so interesting how knowing my little babe was with me, made it all the more intense. 

Insane how far away it was felt and we were only 78 miles from the epicenter and it was 5.9! Made me instantly think of Japan and be re-horrified for how much more terrifying their experience was....

Just had to share - a little TOO much excitement for my taste thankyouverymuch!


----------



## firsttimer1

Redsox - omg i reallly hope youve calmed down and are feeling ok. That is sooo scary hun xxx are u expecting more? are u still working??


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all! Can I jump in? I'm on the later side of mid-March (due 3/27) but a little birdie told me this was a great group and I was hoping you wouldn't mind one more! (Well, technically I guess baby and I make two more! ;))


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse - welcome to both you and your baby mouse ;) I will add you to the EDD list on the first post now :)

so how are you feeling symptom wise and how has pregnancy been so far?? kind i hope!!


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> Redsox - omg i reallly hope youve calmed down and are feeling ok. That is sooo scary hun xxx are u expecting more? are u still working??

The US Geological Survey expects there to be aftershocks so I do not want to be back at work, but we are! Ugh! My boss is from California so he's used to this sort of thing so he's not bothered enough to stop working. :dohh:

Hopefully that was it!! Trying to calm down - talked to my family which is good. They are 12 hours drive away and felt it there too!


----------



## firsttimer1

oooo well stay safe hun - im sure ur be fine but thats of course very scary xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Blimey redsox...thats really scary, hope you're ok :thumbup:


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> Blimey redsox...thats really scary, hope you're ok :thumbup:

So far all is fine, but I can't help but be a little nervous. Been through a couple of smaller earthquakes before, but NOTHING like this!!!

Thanks for the well wishes - thanks to preggo hormones this was far more dramatic for me than it should have been.


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - omg i reallly hope youve calmed down and are feeling ok. That is sooo scary hun xxx are u expecting more? are u still working??
> 
> The US Geological Survey expects there to be aftershocks so I do not want to be back at work, but we are! Ugh! My boss is from California so he's used to this sort of thing so he's not bothered enough to stop working. :dohh:
> 
> Hopefully that was it!! Trying to calm down - talked to my family which is good. They are 12 hours drive away and felt it there too!Click to expand...

We felt it here in Boston! Really weird feeling


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies well had a nice day big walk down the prom and izzy walked 3 miles:O all the way there and back. but my legs r now killing me the bones r akeing.

just eating a cheese pasty with tomato sauce its yummy


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my cutie pie looking at the seaa
 



Attached Files:







296444_138159536277814_100002513057183_214683_5184155_n.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firsttimer1

She is gorgeous Danielle! :)

Is anyone else in UK watching bbc three "so what if my baby is like me?" its heartbreaking. Its about genetic disorders.. Don't think I should have watched :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i wanted to wach it but oh wont wach it just waching ross kemp in gaza quite intreating.

my legs r in agoney :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Its hard to watch :(


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle she is adorable:flower:

what is it with the hiccups and pregnancy ladies???

firstime- has the spotting stopped?


----------



## blessedmomma

oh and forgot to say hope everyone is ok in the earthquake! my DH just said they had one in colorado too. very scary

and im sure i had a ton more things to say but can barely keep up and remember what i just read:dohh:


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> citymouse - welcome to both you and your baby mouse ;) I will add you to the EDD list on the first post now :)
> 
> so how are you feeling symptom wise and how has pregnancy been so far?? kind i hope!!

Thank you! I'm feeling embarrassingly great. :blush: No morning sickness (only a couple of random queasy days) and only just starting to get tired during the day. My sister had very easy pregnancies and I'm hoping I follow in her footsteps!

I had an ultrasound at 8 weeks and saw the heartbeat, so very relieved about that. I was getting paranoid from my lack of symptoms. Although I do have food weirdness (I want something SO much, and then as soon as I eat it, I don't want to even think about that particular food any more) and my digestive system is a little jumpier than normal. (If something doesn't agree with me, it _really_ doesn't agree with me.)

But overall, smooth sailing. No complaints! 

Thank you for adding me to the list! 

And :hugs: for the ladies on the east coast... earthquakes are scary enough when you live in an earthquake zone! I can't imagine what it would be like to have one pop up out of nowhere.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

blessedmomma said:


> danielle she is adorable:flower:
> 
> what is it with the hiccups and pregnancy ladies???
> 
> firstime- has the spotting stopped?

wait untill baby has engadged and has the hicups haha feels like up bum hicuping ha


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome city mouse and baby mouse! :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

xdaniellexpx said:


> wait untill baby has engadged and has the hicups haha feels like up bum hicuping ha

My sister said one of her babies would get the hiccups every single night when she laid down to go to bed (while she was pregnant). 

Hiccups drive me crazy! Luckily, that doesn't seem to be a symptom for me... yet. (Famous last words, right?)


----------



## blessedmomma

xdaniellexpx said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> danielle she is adorable:flower:
> 
> what is it with the hiccups and pregnancy ladies???
> 
> firstime- has the spotting stopped?
> 
> wait untill baby has engadged and has the hicups haha feels like up bum hicuping haClick to expand...

lol thats when it starts to get on my nerves. its really cute to feel in the beginning but when it starts right as you lay down to go to bed it gets old real quick. im on number 6 so have had my share of sleepless nights with babies wiggling and poking around:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

City mouse - dont worry I have no MS either and just started the food aversions. Keep making meals then can't eat them !

blessed - its not reallllly spotting, its luke when I wipe its just mild brown. But healthy hb was found on home Doppler Sunday so not Tooooo worried x thanks for asking :)

Danielle - im sick of hiccups already! 

So update of my symptoms; I now have some: tiredness, make a big meal but can't eat it, veins on bbs and hiccups


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> wait untill baby has engadged and has the hicups haha feels like up bum hicuping ha
> 
> My sister said one of her babies would get the hiccups every single night when she laid down to go to bed (while she was pregnant).
> 
> Hiccups drive me crazy! Luckily, that doesn't seem to be a symptom for me... yet. (Famous last words, right?)Click to expand...

we must have been posting at the same time:haha: was just commenting on that


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> City mouse - dont worry I have no MS either and just started the food aversions. Keep making meals then can't eat them !

LOL, I just assume that because I want something now I will want it later, so I'll order two pizzas instead of one... and then after eating a few pieces, I can't even look at it! So now I have a fridge full of pizza! And all I wanted for breakfast this morning was Honey Nut Cheerios, so I opened a new box, and now I'm totally over them.

This could get expensive (and wasteful)!

Your list of symptoms is cute! I don't think my bbs are veinier than usual. I'm so pale I'm basically translucent, though.


----------



## citymouse

blessedmomma said:


> we must have been posting at the same time:haha: was just commenting on that

Yep! And congrats on your sixth! I love big families. My sister has five (a blended family, but from the time the kids were all very young). I'd push for a bunch but I don't think DH would go for it, not to mention that I'm pretty old to start trying for a brood! But there's nothing like being surrounded by family!


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG im in LOVE with honey nut cornflakes ... But then I always have been :) im actually queezy tonight for first time - but pretty sure its due to programme I watched! X

Getting worried about mw appt on Friday now... Hope she is nice! :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer- sounds harmless hun. i had very heavy red bleeding for 4 days with one of mine and spotted bright red for about 10 weeks with another. they are both fine. did they not see what it was from during the scan?


----------



## firsttimer1

yer they said I had a small bleed left from implantation and its just taking ages to come out... Just didn't realise wud still be getting it 3 weeks later (4 weeks after it actually started)

As Said im not too worried - but wud b nice if it went :)

Thanks for kind words xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks citymouse! i love having a big family, cant imagine it any other way:cloud9:

firsttimer dont watch those shows while pregnant.:nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

Also- is anyone elses bbs itching?? Could just be my top?? Lol .


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer1 said:


> yer they said I had a small bleed left from implantation and its just taking ages to come out... Just didn't realise wud still be getting it 3 weeks later (4 weeks after it actually started)
> 
> As Said im not too worried - but wud b nice if it went :)
> 
> Thanks for kind words xxx

they said both of mine were from implantation. the one where i spotted a lot was a subchorionic hematoma. it just keeps bleeding where baby implanted. yours sounds like its just old blood slowly coming out though:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

I hope so blessed... Another mc would be devasting.. So being positive :)

Soooooo happy I have a Doppler for reassurance.... Phew! ;)


----------



## citymouse

Oh, for heaven's sake... I just saw somebody's username that had the word "cupcake" in it and now all I can think about is getting my hands on a cupcake!


----------



## Babydance

How are all you scrummy March Mummies tonight? i still feel queesy but its ALOT better i only get it if im really hungry! I weighed myself and ive not put on an ounce? however i look like ive put on atleast 7 lbs! its a good job the inlaws very rarley visit things are getting harder to disguise especially after about 2pm!! My first scan is 7th Sept pretty nervous, ive heard LO's hb lots on doppler just worried about bubs health wise with the scan. xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhh babydance try not to worry altho i know its hard xxx

citymouse - wait till u get fully submerged in this thread.... wotsits, monster munch, chinese, mcds.... we all mention somethuing every day which sets off group cravings LOL

altho ive stopped eating monster munch since i realised my baby currently looks like one! :)

Right im off to bed..... night lovely pregnant ladies! xxx


----------



## citymouse

Babydance said:


> How are all you scrummy March Mummies tonight? i still feel queesy but its ALOT better i only get it if im really hungry! I weighed myself and ive not put on an ounce? however i look like ive put on atleast 7 lbs! its a good job the inlaws very rarley visit things are getting harder to disguise especially after about 2pm!! My first scan is 7th Sept pretty nervous, ive heard LO's hb lots on doppler just worried about bubs health wise with the scan. xxxx

I wouldn't worry. I've hardly had any food/queasiness issues at all and still haven't gained weight. 

And yet, I still can't button my jeans at night! LOL!


----------



## newfielady

Hi citymouse. Welcome to the bunch.
Firsttimer, you forgot about the new craving for the day, Jungle Jims. :dohh:
I have a couple quesy days, then a bad day :sick:, and then a couple good days. And food, gross. I want something and then when I get home with it, nope. Not having any of it. :wacko: Got a Doctor appointment on Thursday so I guess I'll find out if I put on any weight.
Scary about them earthquakes. :cry: We don't have anything like that here so I would be terrified. Stay safe. How are those riots now UK girls? Everything settled down? I don't watch the news, ever, so I don't know. :shrug:


----------



## kymied

Here's the picture of my ultrasound as promised. It has limbs! We were able to see as she scanned through, there are four limbs and a face. The picture doesn't capture as much but it was very neat. It's amazing to think that there is a one inch human in my belly.

Firsttimer can I join you on March 18?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/kymied/IMG_0532.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

precious precious precious kymied! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## eulmh82

kymied said:


> Here's the picture of my ultrasound as promised. It has limbs! We were able to see as she scanned through, there are four limbs and a face. The picture doesn't capture as much but it was very neat. It's amazing to think that there is a one inch human in my belly.
> 
> Firsttimer can I join you on March 18?
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/kymied/IMG_0532.jpg

That;s amazing :) I had a scan at 8 wks and it looked like a bean with a heartbeat - it really looks like a little baby now :) What do you think it is?


----------



## eulmh82

Babydance said:


> How are all you scrummy March Mummies tonight? i still feel queesy but its ALOT better i only get it if im really hungry! I weighed myself and ive not put on an ounce? however i look like ive put on atleast 7 lbs! its a good job the inlaws very rarley visit things are getting harder to disguise especially after about 2pm!! My first scan is 7th Sept pretty nervous, ive heard LO's hb lots on doppler just worried about bubs health wise with the scan. xxxx


Nope I'm still being sick - always have been a wimp :) I've lost 12 pounds - to be fair I did have it to lose. My first scan is Sept 5th - it's my first day back at work after the summer hols but they couldn;t get me in sooner. My in laws are coming by EVERYDAY!!!!! gr - my own mum is very good but the MIL - she has two sons so I think she is enjoying having a daughter but everyday - and it's only going to get worse. I know she is just being helpful - I do get that but I am very independant and if I can do it by myself I will. Also as I've been quite ill I've tended to stay in bed til quite late (husband works away mon night til thurs night) and I feel bad if they turn up at 11 and I am still in my dressing gown. My own parents always give me a couple of days notice if they are coming over. I am just worrying about when the baby comes!!! Apparently MIL's mother came over everyday for 6 wks when my husband was born - I was like she can forget that one!!!! I know it's the first grandchild ( and husband's bro won;t be having kids so they are putting all their hopes on us) so there will be a fuss - I get that - but we need time by ourselves as well. Sorry this was not intended to be a rant and has turned into one. Oops! I'll stop now :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi girls, just a quick message to say hi and hope you're all ok. Haven't had chance to catch up properly but didn't want you to think I'd deserted you all, lol. Got hubby's family down at the weekend so trying to get the house ready before and after work. But I'm sooo too tired:(

Anyway talk soon xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!!!

Firsttimer - Itching bbs - most definately!!!! weird :wacko:. Also I went through a brief phase of Crunchy Nut cornflakes loving at the weekend, two bowls back to back and felt a little ill :haha:

Kymied - Lovely pic - thats fantastics - cant wait til mine next week - roll on 31st Aug!!!!

Redsox - Your earthquake was all over our news in UK today....looked scary

Hi everyone else....I am feeling pretty tip top...not too tired (apart from if i have had a really busy day at work)....and no nausea bonus

Have a good day all x x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes were my craving with my first the whole way through my pregnancy - Slightly weird but it was my sisters aswell and all have turned out to be girls !!

This time its Crunchy Nut again, closely followed by coco pops !! Not sure if thats going to mean any different this time !


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all

Redsox - thought of you last night, hope you're all OK.

i also have itchy bbs, which is really annoying when they're also a little sore at the end of the day so hurt to scratch!


----------



## lauraclili

i also have super-itchy boobs! 

I've had no desire to eat crunchy nut cornflakes at all! Although I had curry last night and it was yummy! :D 

I've also managed to keep down my breakfast today. Result! (even if it is TMI! :haha: )


----------



## loolindley

Mitch My ms has gone as well! It's such a strange feeling to fancy food again!!!

Redsox I hope you are ok? That is a mad thing to happen, and you are bound to be a bit emotional. I gope they gave you the rest of the day off!! Oh, just seen that they didn't!! It's strange to think that others on this page felt it too. I hope things are more settled now. xx:hugs:

CityMouse :hi: Welcome to our nut house :D How are things for you so far?

Danielle Your daughter is just too cute!! GORGEOUS!! Well done on the 3 miles! You defo deserve that pasty :D

Firsttimer I didn't watch it. I don't need any more upset at the moment. Crikey, I cried at EEnders on monday night!!! Did I just read correctly? You have not been on the doppler since Sunday? I'm shocked!!!! You been going cold turkey? :rofl: Oh, the itching is driving me potty!! I swear I feel like I am shedding my skin or something! Boobs, tummy, everything!!! I had to go to bed at 9.30 last night, just so I gould get my damn clothes off!!!

Kymied What a gorgeous bean!!! I can't believe how much things change froom my blob of last week, to the baby you have at 10 +2. Lovely!! I can't wait for my next scan now at 12 weeks! I hope baby is waving for me too! It's like it's saying "hi Mummy". Cute!

Eulmh I feel your pain re mil. We feel lucky that my sil had the first baby 9 months ago, but mil visits her and the baby EVERY SINGLE DAY!! Sometimes twice! She can't help herself!!!! I hope she is getting it out of her system, because NO WAY will she be doing it with me!!

Hi Bichon Glad you are ok! I miss you, come back!! :rofl:

Morning ladies!!! :hi: Well, I had my pizza last night, and it was LUSH!!! I haven't been treating myself at all, so it was lush to let go for the night. Had garlic bread with cheese too. Nom nom nom.

My sickness is still gone, and nothing really to report. I'm meeting a friend today for a wander, and am in two minds about telling her about the baby and the move away. Idealy I would like to wait until after the scan on the 12th, but I think it will be out by then anyway (once I go back to work next Thurs), and I don't want her upset that she was the last to know. I don't know. Will see if there is a gap in the conversation, and if not, then I might keep it to myself for a little bit longer :D


----------



## eulmh82

Haha - goodness me - really hope it's not like that for us!
I made a curry last night - my friend came over so thought I'd better make an effort but it was really nice. It was the mango chutney and rice I really wanted :) Nausea seems to have eased yesterday and so far so good today so I'm hoping it's on its way out! I

I know what you mean about waiting to tell people but I cna;t keep a secret so more people know than probably should :) we are going to find out the sex and my mil said you won;t tell everybody though will you - I was like yes I will because I can't keep a secret and it doesn;t bother me if people know what it is.


----------



## loolindley

Oh yea, I meant to mention...My pains which were occasionally on my left have moved to the right side just off centre. Is it normal for the pain to move. What could that be? It obviously too early to feel the baby, but why has the pain moved to the other side?


----------



## firsttimer1

*newfie *- the riots are done really - its all the clean up now; people rebuilding their homes and businesses. So sad. The government are coming down hard on the caught rioters tho - something im very pleased about. The whole thing was disgusting :(

*kymied *- BEAUTIFUL scan picture - sooo happy for you! and opf course you can be added to the 18th... yay :) lets hope were a day early as (being irish) i want a st paddys day baba HAHA :rofl: ps. im already going to say its a girl LOL

*mitch* - glad the :sick: has gone away for you. 

*lozza / laura* - yep...itchy BBs..... great. Oh the glamour!!! :rofl:

*loolindley* - YUP i went cold turkey since last sunday (because i recorded the HB on my phone to listen to heehee) BUT i used it today. Thankfuly found it straight away so literally took 10 secs :) wont use again until sunday with OH now - which is also my mums birthday :) so glad u enjoyed your pizza! and well done for beuing healhty. Ive been the opposite - pretty much eaten what i wanted... which this morning was 5 mini balls of dononuts :( MW is gonna love me on friday.... :( Please update us on whether u decide to tell ur friend or not today. Ive NEARLY told my close pal a few times but stopped myselff LOL

*So gooooood mooooorning to everyone else* :hi:

I called nationwide this morning and they are going to open a case against paypal for me - so thats good news; fingers crossed. Im feeling quite bleeuuurgh today in terms of tiredness.... isnt this meant to wear off around 10 weeks as placenta starts to take over??

also ladies with dopplers - i noticed a new sound today. a sort of long, maintained whhhhooooooooo ( :rofl:) before ive noticed:

baby HB 
whoo whoo whoo which i took as blood in my arteries on either side
digestive noises
would the long whoooooooo be the placenta do you think?

Im a bit of a newbie to this stuff :dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

I think that whooooo is the placenta. I get it too, it's kind of like a cross between a howl and rushing noise and it also has a pulse but at my level rather than the baby's... Does that sound like it? 

x


----------



## harrybaby

Hi Ladies, loving this very active thread! Much like alot of you it sounds - im starting to feel normal again - still knackered ALL the time, but my skin is clearing up, my sickness is easing and I dont feel half as bloated as I have done before. 

I am yet to tell my work that I am pregnant, I am a manager in a small software company and am heavily relied upon, and im worried about people panicking if im not here. Also, I had a nasty fall down the stairs here at work at 7 weeks (ambulance was called due to bad back injury) and I have been really scared of M/C so I would feel better to tell them after my scan. 

Anyone got their 12 week scan dates yet? I see my midwife on friday so hoping it wont be too long after that. How have you guys found it - quick to get an appoinment letter or not?


----------



## lauraclili

Nope. No date for me yet although it seems my booking appointment and scan are together as one appointment... 

Not got a date for that yet and I've yet to see a midwife. :( Feel a bit as if this pregnancy doesn't actually exist and that no one cares if anything goes wrong. 

Sorry, that's a total downer but it's really beginning to get me down. :sad2:


----------



## firsttimer1

laura - that sounds like it altho i didnt pick up a placenta ''hb'' i dont think?? gahhh all the sounds are sooo confusing. I will just concentrate on the babies HB as thats the main thing :)

harrybaby - telling ur work at 12 weeks (or after scan) is no problerm, so why not :) try not to worry about your fall. I fell down the stairs and i THINK everything is okay :) ive not got my scan date yet... got my first MW appt on friday though so MAYBE get it then... but she will prob just send off to book it then :( just hope i have it bewteen 12-14 weeks as wan the nuchal xxx


----------



## loolindley

Harry baby, it seems like every area of the UK is different. My booking appointment is tomorrow, but she booked me in for my 12 week scan about 3 weeks ago. However there are also women on here that haven't even heard from their midwife yet? If you are really concerned, call your doctors just to make sure the midwifes know you are pregnant in the first place, but I'm sure they do. It's just a horrible waiting game :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

im soooooooo nervous about my MW appt. Im nervous that she wont be nice, nervous that she will say im overweight, nervous that im high risk.... ahhhhhhhh..... first tri is NOOOO fun.


----------



## loolindley

I've seen your bump/bloat pictures! You are skinny!!! My midwife has already told me I am overweight (which is why I'm at SW).
Someone said that my MW is a hippy. I don't really know what to make about that, but I am not a very laid back person, so I hope she isn't either!! :rofl: I also have to tell her that there is a possibility that all her hard work could be a waste as there is a possibility I will be having the baby in Stockport, and not where she is planning!! My appointment is at 10am tomorrow. I have lost a stone since I last spoke to her, so I hope she won't give me too much sh!t


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - im not skinny LOL. Im normal size (12 uk) BUT my wieght is high for my size if that makes sense. Im currently 11 stone 10!!! thing is im not sure where the weight is? Im 32G in bra size now so i think alot is on my boobs. For instance my waist is 28 inches (when not preg) so i know im not ''big''.... but weight for my height (5'4'') puts me as *obese* on the BMI charts!!!!

:saywhat:


----------



## loolindley

Could that weight be down to water retention and boobs alone? Those BMI charts are so outdated, and certainly do not take into account pregnancy. Those boobs probably weigh a few lbs each! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

i know...they hurt LOL

ladies ive just had the full set of our wedding photos through - and i love them :) i hope you dont mind but i thought i wud share one :) We had the most perfect day :hugs:

its soooo nice now to have a baby to look forward to - no post wedding blues for us heehee :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

Gorgeous pics! 

Firsttimer, I'm with you about the BMI thing. I am a 12/14 and 5'5" but weigh enough that it makes me right on the over-weight/obese measure of the BMI chart. I'm really worried that the MW is going to make me high-risk which means that I won't be able to have a home birth. :( I am very unhappy about this as I have already lost loads of weight before getting pregnant and my bones stick out in places! 

If I weighed what I'm supposed to, I would be back to what I was like aged 12!


----------



## pooch

lauraclili said:


> I think that whooooo is the placenta. I get it too, it's kind of like a cross between a howl and rushing noise and it also has a pulse but at my level rather than the baby's... Does that sound like it?
> 
> x

I dont have a doppler but wanted to ask that...when i lay down to see if i can feel the baby moving i feel my hb strong down there, kind of off to the left side. I figured it was the placenta. But i also feel other movements that arent at the same pace as my hb...could that be the baby? Again, off to the left side near my hip bone


----------



## loolindley

Firsttimer, you two look amazing! I love wedding photos, and you look lovely. Congratulations :D


----------



## newfielady

That's great kymied. I can't wait for my next one. :D

eulmh82, my MIL is about the same way. My DH is all she has so this is her first grandbaby. I think she thinks she'll be out all the time but that ain't gonna happen. :growlmad:


:hi: Luv_My_Bichon. Don't over do it. :)

firsttimer1, thanks for the update. It sounded awful. :(. As for the sounds, I honestly don't know. :shrug: I don't use a doppler. :wacko: Great wedding photo. You look so happy. :D

Ah no lauraclili, don't get down. Your pregnancy is the most important thing in the world. All of our pregnancies are the most important things in the world. (Wish I could spell everything right the first time though:dohh:)

My BMI was spot on, or so the doctor said. I'm 5'9'' and around 135lbs (Pre-pregnancy). I feel like I must be more than that now though.


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Pooch, 

From what I've found with the doppler, you have some amazingly strong arteries running down both sides of the uterus between hip bone and tummy. So, I'd guess that's probably what you're feeling. 

Also, from everything I've heard, it's unlikely that you'll be able to feel the baby moving around because it's cushioned so much by the uterus and fluid. 

Again, judging by what I've found and been told, it's more likely at this stage, that you are feeling bits of bowel or your ovaries (which you can feel to one side). If you can feel it moving, it's more likely to be bowel (unfortunately!) . 

However, if you've had children before you apparently feel them earlier second time around and so that might explain it, although it would still be early. 

I hope this helps. 
xx


----------



## eulmh82

lauraclili said:


> Gorgeous pics!
> 
> Firsttimer, I'm with you about the BMI thing. I am a 12/14 and 5'5" but weigh enough that it makes me right on the over-weight/obese measure of the BMI chart. I'm really worried that the MW is going to make me high-risk which means that I won't be able to have a home birth. :( I am very unhappy about this as I have already lost loads of weight before getting pregnant and my bones stick out in places!
> 
> If I weighed what I'm supposed to, I would be back to what I was like aged 12!

You're BMI has to be over 35 for you to be high risk in terms of your weight I think. I'm 5 7 size 16 and 13 stones and my bmi was 29 and she offered me the choice of a homebirth so I doubt with your measurements that you'd be denied it.


----------



## firsttimer1

arrrghhhhh just realised i forgot to take my vits last night.... maybe the night before too :( have any of you forgot sometimes?? think ive forgot about four times so far :(


----------



## pooch

firsttimer1 said:


> arrrghhhhh just realised i forgot to take my vits last night.... maybe the night before too :( have any of you forgot sometimes?? think ive forgot about four times so far :(

i forgot mine last night too!


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep, forgot mine a couple of times last week too! When this packet runs out i'm going to get ones I can take any time as i can remember in the morning. These say take with your main meal, i'm so busy scoffing dinner I forget the pills by then!


----------



## newfielady

I had to give up on my vitamins. They were making me sick. I'm going to try and start taking them again though.
I feel so :sick: this morning and my mom isn't here to look after me. :cry:. I got my nausea pills down though so hopefully I feel better soon. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

awwww hope u start to feel better soon newfie; being :sick: is no fun :( Its SUCH gorgeous day here - but im too blinkin tired to go enjoy it LOL


----------



## redsox

Hi Ladies!

So much to catch up on today!

Thanks for all of your well wishes - the earthquake was indeed *very *scary and after working yesterday (while others were fleeing the city!) I walked halfway home and DH met me with his truck. Metro was on the fritz and I was not about to ride it for fear of aftershocks. All was well at home, just a few objects having fallen on the floor. 

I can't remember it all, but:

Kymie - What an amazing scan pic!!! Congratulations!

Firsttimer - Your wedding pic is LOVELY. So fun that it was so recent and here you are with a babe on the way!

LauraClili - I completely understand what you are feeling. I had that last time with my first pregnancy and then, when things went wrong, obviously felt very upset that I wasn't seen beforehand. Now, having that experience, I know there is nothing that can be done and honestly, my new perspective is (or attempted perspective :winkwink:) the less they want to see me, the better off I am doing. Really. If you are having a healthy and complication-free pregnancy, then that is great news. I know you would like reassurance that all is going well and it's hard when we just don't know this early, but try to think of it as you are doing well and therefore don't need anything aside from the scheduled checkups. That's a good thing. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am an olive today!! 

So has anyone noticed that their morning sickness has just all of a sudden disappeared? I had one bad ms day on Thursday and then nothing since... is it normal for it to just disappear?


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning all!

Hope all is well with everyone! Sooooo much to catch up on, not sure if I will remember everything (prego brain)!!

I have forgot to take my vitamins before - I take them at night as I heard this is better for MS and sometimes I am just so tried I wake up like DOH! I forgot to take them! 

kymied - lovely scan pic! I see your from MA as well! :hi:

Joanna - My MS hasn't gone away completly but I am feeling less queasy - I haven't been getting sick as much that's for sure and def. feeling less queasy but I think I have learned to deal with it and eat when it starts to come on - I have noticed new symptoms though - I am more gassy than before.

Hope everyone has a GREAT Day!
PS - I'm a PRUNE!!! YAY!


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer- your a hot mama! great wedding pics:happydance:

pooch i had felt a couple flutters lately. i felt them this early with my 4th baby. i thought i was imagining it but she did a scan and said the placement of the placenta and where baby was meant it was very possible i was feeling him. also that he wasnt my first, so i knew what to look for. 

lauraclilli :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Morning, everyone! (Well, for me it is!)

I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't sleep until I'd gone over every male name in DH's and my immediately families... There were about 70. :dohh: it's crazy what my brain decides is more important than sleep.

I've never forgotten my pills altogether. I think because I dread them SO much!


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- yesterday i woke up at 4am and never fell back to sleep. this morning i woke up from 3-5am. :dohh: im gonna be so tired today...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

pristock230 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone! Sooooo much to catch up on, not sure if I will remember everything (prego brain)!!
> 
> I have forgot to take my vitamins before - I take them at night as I heard this is better for MS and sometimes I am just so tried I wake up like DOH! I forgot to take them!
> 
> kymied - lovely scan pic! I see your from MA as well! :hi:
> 
> Joanna - My MS hasn't gone away completly but I am feeling less queasy - I haven't been getting sick as much that's for sure and def. feeling less queasy but I think I have learned to deal with it and eat when it starts to come on - I have noticed new symptoms though - I am more gassy than before.
> 
> Hope everyone has a GREAT Day!
> PS - I'm a PRUNE!!! YAY!

So last Thursday was the last day I felt MS, then for a couple days I only felt MS when I was getting hungry... now I don't feel it when I get hungry... so it seems to be gone! I should be excited but I am just worried lol. 

I am also feeling more gassy, and also constipated (TMI).. and I still have that metallic taste in my mouth, yuck. But I guess I take these things over MS.


----------



## eulmh82

I;ve been getting an odd coffee taste in my mouth. I don;t drink coffee or caffeine drinks at all so i can't be craving them. It's disgusting.


----------



## loolindley

Yep, Joanna, I was saying how my MS just stopped too. Last Friday I think was the last time I was bad. Mitch has said the same I think.

Firsttimer, I wouldn't worry too much. They are such a pain having to take with your tea. I always get mine ready on the side of the plate now when I'm serving up.

BlessedMomma and citymouse - Glad it's not just me sleeping bad. This morning I woke up at 3.30 and was awake until 6. Once I am awake, I stress and find it impossible to drop off. I've just had a nap this afternoon.

Well I have been a right madam this afternoon. If I was a kid, my mum would have smacked the back of my legs and told me to behave.
I was going to meet my friend, and asked her to come here for a cuppa at 1pm so I could have a proper chat with her. At 12.55 she text saying could we walk round the market instead. IT WAS POURING DOWN!!!! So all grumpily, I said OK, and i would come down. But I was wound up that she changed my plans, and text her to say that I didn't want to meet, I was feeling unsociable and just wanted to stay home and cry :cry:, turned my phone on silent and went to bed!
I've woken up feeling more human, but I just don't know what came over me. I was such a madam, and don't know why I behaved like that, but I was unreasonably angry at the time. I'm such an idiot. Luckily, she's text me asking if Friday would be any better.

I need a slap sometimes! I am NEVER usually such a drama queen


----------



## newfielady

My morning sickness goes away for a few days and then comes back for a couple days. :sick:

Hope everyone is feeling well, I going to go _try_ to make my DH some lunch for when he get's home from work. :dohh:

blessedmomma, your so lucky, feeling the baby already. :D SO jealous :winkwink:

P.s
Here's my "guard dog". She sits by me all day, even when I'm in the bathroom being :sick:
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/JulyFirst024.jpg


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> Yep, Joanna, I was saying how my MS just stopped too. Last Friday I think was the last time I was bad. Mitch has said the same I think.
> 
> Firsttimer, I wouldn't worry too much. They are such a pain having to take with your tea. I always get mine ready on the side of the plate now when I'm serving up.
> 
> BlessedMomma and citymouse - Glad it's not just me sleeping bad. This morning I woke up at 3.30 and was awake until 6. Once I am awake, I stress and find it impossible to drop off. I've just had a nap this afternoon.
> 
> Well I have been a right madam this afternoon. If I was a kid, my mum would have smacked the back of my legs and told me to behave.
> I was going to meet my friend, and asked her to come here for a cuppa at 1pm so I could have a proper chat with her. At 12.55 she text saying could we walk round the market instead. IT WAS POURING DOWN!!!! So all grumpily, I said OK, and i would come down. But I was wound up that she changed my plans, and text her to say that I didn't want to meet, I was feeling unsociable and just wanted to stay home and cry :cry:, turned my phone on silent and went to bed!
> I've woken up feeling more human, but I just don't know what came over me. I was such a madam, and don't know why I behaved like that, but I was unreasonably angry at the time. I'm such an idiot. Luckily, she's text me asking if Friday would be any better.
> 
> I need a slap sometimes! I am NEVER usually such a drama queen

Loo - you are HILARIOUS!

At least you are back to normal now and know you were being a bit of a drama queen. I think it happens to the best of us right now with these hormones blazing through us!


----------



## loolindley

Newfie - your dog is lush. Indy is the puppy in my avatar, and she is 5 months old, but my 'rock' who could sense my mood from a mile off and acts accordingly is my 3 year old cocker, Magic. Here she is
 



Attached Files:







Caroline 010.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firsttimer1

blessedmomma - u need some quality sleep hun!!! :( poor you waking that early :(

loolindley - she will understand when she finds out ur pregnant hun, these hormones have a lot of answering to do heehee - also ur dog is sooooooo sweet too :)

newfie - thats so cute that ur dog waits while ur being :sick: LOL; very cute

am i the only one not getting the ''weird taste in mouth'' symptom??


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My cat can sense when I am upset. He is still a kitten in many ways, though just turned 1 year old. If I cry for any reason he always comes over and rubs himself against my legs... or curls up on my lap... it's so sweet.


----------



## citymouse

Aw, newfielady, gorgeous dog! I always thought a dog would sit with me when I was sick, but my dog gets freaked out and leaves. He'd only stay if I had a jar of treats next to me. Ah well. He does like to be close if I'm crying. But I think that's only because he thinks tears are yummy. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> am i the only one not getting the ''weird taste in mouth'' symptom??

I don't have a weird taste, per se, but if I eat something, I have to brush my teeth right away or my mouth feels really gross!


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> am i the only one not getting the ''weird taste in mouth'' symptom??
> 
> 
> You're not the only one, i've not had this either. I was up from 1-3am last night though, but that used to happen to me occasionally pre-pregnancy anyway. Don't know what was up last night, although at 2am there was a programme about those sextuplets in Ireland so I got to watch that! Looked hard work!Click to expand...


----------



## newfielady

loolindley said:


> Newfie - your dog is lush. Indy is the puppy in my avatar, and she is 5 months old, but my 'rock' who could sense my mood from a mile off and acts accordingly is my 3 year old cocker, Magic. Here she is

They are precious. I was wondering if you avatar pic was one of your puppies or just a pic :dohh: So sweet.



> Aw, newfielady, gorgeous dog! I always thought a dog would sit with me when I was sick, but my dog gets freaked out and leaves. He'd only stay if I had a jar of treats next to me. Ah well. He does like to be close if I'm crying. But I think that's only because he thinks tears are yummy.

:rofl: that's too funny.



> am i the only one not getting the ''weird taste in mouth'' symptom??

Nope, me neither. That would only add the the :sick: I think. Blargh


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. i hope i can get some good sleep tonight or at least be able to lay down today when my two youngest take their naps. im a real grump after being up a few nights in a row. 

i only felt flutters twice now and its only when i lay back and sit real still.

loo- hopefully she will understand. hormones can be a turd for real.

beautiful pups ladies!!!!! i want one... i love puppies and kittens

firsttimer i never get a funny taste in my mouth during pregnancy


----------



## firsttimer1

oh good, a few of you arent getting it then :) i was beg to think i was the only one missing out on tasting metal LOL... poor me heehee x


----------



## firsttimer1

OK i have a question for you all - as google has failed me :( I hope this doesnt sound to silly, but as a first timer im not too clued up!!!

If my uterus is under my pelvis say at week 8,9,10..... then why is the HB found using a doppler above the pelvis?? about an inch above?

Im sooooooooooooo confused?? :shrug:

(will ask in first tri too)


----------



## pristock230

Joannaxoxo said:


> My cat can sense when I am upset. He is still a kitten in many ways, though just turned 1 year old. If I cry for any reason he always comes over and rubs himself against my legs... or curls up on my lap... it's so sweet.

They say cats can sense when your pregnant - mine does the same thing and actually sleeps with me now, next to my belly.


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer i wish i could help honey. rented a doppler with one pregnancy but was further along and that was 2 kids ago so i dont remember:dohh:


----------



## redsox

My friend's dog LOVES pregnant people! Normally she isn't into me at ALL. But right from the start she is all over me. :)

Saw these videos and had to share! They are super cool but also sort of creepy!!!

https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=40


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks blessed - hope someone knows as i hate it when something doesnt make sense LOL


----------



## newfielady

That's a good question firsttimer.

Those videos are neat (and a bit creepy like you said). Freaky how they recorded it though

My cat is to stuck up to cuddle but she did snuggle with me for a whole 5 minutes yesterday so that could be a start to something. :D


----------



## citymouse

I like those videos! But are they going by gestational age? Because 0-2 weeks starts with conception...? 

I think my hormones are blasting today. On Facebook I saw two animal-related links that both had me bawling immediately. 

Ugh, I have a set amount of work I need to do today and then I'm going to reward myself with a tiny shopping trip. This was my plan yesterday, too, but I procrastinated so I long I didn't have time to go out! I need to make myself get to work now... but how? LOL!


----------



## Widger

Well Joanna you say you are losing your MS and I seem to be gaining the feeling more and more each day. Don't get me wrong, it is not like I'm actually being sick but I just feel off and nauseous. If I don't eat it seems to get worse but there isn't much I actually want to eat. Every day this feeling seems to be progressing.

Is it possible at this stage for MS to start kicking in? I hope I just feel queasy and it doesn't go into full blown MS :(

Aahh Firsttimer - you both look so happy in your wedding pic. Thanks for sharing

Redsox - Glad to hear you are well. Must have been really scary. Look what happened in Christchurch, NZ. It wasn't the magnitude, it was how close to the surface it hit. I hope that whatever aftershocks come are nothing to write home about :hugs:

Loolindley - You are allowed to be a little hormonal :hugs:

Pristock - Congrats on being a prune

:hi: to the new ladies

Lauracilli - It feels like that a lot during 1st trimester but soon enough you'll be seen every couple 4 weeks from week 16 I think? Then it is every couple towards the end. With this being my 2nd baby (hopefully) I'll hardly be seen. There is something that makes me worry about that. You do seem to be really looked after first time round but after that you don't get that much attention. Anyway, what I am saying is soon enough you'll have your midwife appointment and it will all feel pretty real :hugs:


----------



## eulmh82

I think we are really lucky in the UK - we moan about the weather but at least we don;t tend to get severe things like this. Ok the snow was bad in winter but not on the magnitude of earthquakes and hurricanes. Hope everybody who was affected is ok.

I've been living on rich tea biscuits and jacket potatoes for the last 4 wks. But my friend came over yesterday and I made a curry - thought she wouldn;t fancy a plain jacket :) so I had curry last night and then I had it again for lunch and now I want it again - I am literally salivating at the thought of it - everything else turns my stomach but curry - which is odd because it's quite a strong taste. The prob is I cook it from scratch so I'd have to go to the shops and get the things and then cook it and I'm not sure I can be bothered :)


----------



## firsttimer1

> Well Joanna you say you are losing your MS and I seem to be gaining the feeling more and more each day. Don't get me wrong, it is not like I'm actually being sick but I just feel off and nauseous. If I don't eat it seems to get worse but there isn't much I actually want to eat. Every day this feeling seems to be progressing. Is it possible at this stage for MS to start kicking in? I hope I just feel queasy and it doesn't go into full blown MS :(

*widger* - this is exactly the same as me. I had NO ms at all; but now im starting to feel....''off''. I even took a bowl to bed twice? dont think i will actually be sick but....just feel weird.


----------



## Widger

I'm glad you understand. It is really odd to feel like this now after just feeling tired.... well, we did complain about having no symptoms :dohh:

We deserve all we get :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

I did get light-headed a few minutes ago, just as I went to get a snack. I've found that peaches are the only thing I'm _always_ up for eating. (Now watch, I'll have jinxed myself. Now that I have a big sack of peaches in the kitchen.) I think the key is to eat small bits of food before you have a chance to get hungry. If you get queasy, maybe eat a couple of dry crackers and then have something else once there's a bit of food in your stomach?


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

Just catching up.

*Hormones*, poor Loo, I feel your pain. MrC sometimes gets the brunt of mine, I get home and am just so uncontrollably angry and nazzy, it passes but I feel like a chump after for putting him through it. You are entirely ok to have an afternoon grump.

*Vitamins*, I forgot to take mine yesterday too! First time, hopefully the last as I start a new type tomorrow you can take whenever so it'll be back to breakfast time when I usually remember.

*Cats*. We have two, my girl cat, Poppy has a thing for burrowing into my stomach when I lie on my side on the bed. I fuss her, stroke her and she has a 'dig' into me. But, since I got past 6 weeks she's been very gentle, not head butted me in the stomach, just nuzzled, it's very different behaviour. My boy cat, Chester, is as clingy as ever but he's just a tart for food.

*Photos*. I love your wedding picture Kas, and great to see such a positive scan picture, pages back, sorry. 

*Symptoms*. I have hardy any and am trying not to have a melt down about whether I am really pregnant any more. The 6th September, my 12 week scan, cannot come soon enough even if it also involves some screening.

Finally made a decision on exercise. I want to start again but have found a swanky gym with a lovely pool where I can do some lengths. Early bird membership is really cheap and since I am more wakeful in the morning, rather than sunk in the afternoon, it'll be a good thing.
 



Attached Files:







poppychester.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firsttimer1

Good plan MrsC i plan to start swimming again soon too. Will be good for us i think. xxx

citymouse - your defo right - its only when i start to get hungry that i start feeling off. Prob why ive eaten sooo much and have already put on weight!!! BOO.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hello ladies how r u all?

we have been to farmer teds today it was fab got to hold a barn owl they are amaizing izzy loved stroking the hourses.

am 11 weeks todayy wooooo

i bought my first baby iteam 3 vests hehe x


----------



## firsttimer1

congrats on being a lime danielle ;)

what colour vests did you get hun?

Ive been thinking about buying bits but im supppppper gender orientated - like if its a girl then i love LOADS of pink; blue for a boy.... but we are team yellow!! so think i will have to settle for buying the big stuff and a few neutral bits... then doing a major online shop (NOT with paypal LOL) when baby is here for most clothes / nursery odds & bobs!!

BTW uk ladies, there is a programme called 'The baby bunch' on WATCH (SKY 109 / unsure on freeview) at 9pm about an irish couple who have just had sextuplets... ouch!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i just got white 3 for £2,25 from asda x


----------



## citymouse

If I don't buy something for baby today, I'll explode!

I am the happiest camper in the world right now, since my DH ordered me a barbecue chicken salad from this place I haven't been in years! It's sitting right in front of me and not only is it the perfect food at the moment, it's the ONLY thing that sounded remotely good. 

And it's soooooo good! I was seriously about to gnaw my own arm off.


----------



## citymouse

Aaaaaand I finished my salad and never have to see another one again, as far as I'm concerned. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

OOO I will have to hit asdas then - bargain!!

citymouse.... enjoy that salad! Tonight for dinner i had a cheese s/w haha :) i seem to want to graze alllll day but big meals? not so much.


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG.... 6 babies is just nuts.


----------



## Glowstar

Wow this thread moves so fast!! I need to check more often.

Anyhoo.....i found babys heartbeat on the Doppler tonight!! Wouldn't mind but I've tried all week knowing it was way to early so tonight I wasn't even paying attention and after 2 minutes there it was....loud and clear!! 166Bpm!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar thats brilliant!!! :) Have you told our pals on the TTC after a MC thread - they love hearing from us with good news now and again ;)

its such a great sounds isnt it xxx


----------



## Glowstar

No not yet...but I will xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So MS has reared its ugly head again this evening hahaha... so much for me saying it had been gone for almost a week and here it is again. Its not too severe so I am coping. 

On the up side, got the day off work tomorrow. I work in a college and today we had a small electrical fire (no one hurt, just some damage), so they closed the school and we all have the day off, so happy to sleep in!!


----------



## pooch

newfielady said:


> My morning sickness goes away for a few days and then comes back for a couple days. :sick:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well, I going to go _try_ to make my DH some lunch for when he get's home from work. :dohh:
> 
> blessedmomma, your so lucky, feeling the baby already. :D SO jealous :winkwink:
> 
> P.s
> Here's my "guard dog". She sits by me all day, even when I'm in the bathroom being :sick:
> https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/JulyFirst024.jpg

My chocolate lab does the same thing! He always follows me to the bathroom


----------



## newfielady

She's my (big) baby. 
Well ladies, it's night time here so I'm headed off to bed. Guess I should wake DH up (he's asleep on the couch :dohh:) Off to the vet tomorrow, Dakota (my chocolate lab) is going too. :haha:. Our Doctors here aren't very good, they're only in training so it's a local joke to say your going to see the "vet". Then we're going to do a bit of shopping and fill a craving or two of mine. :thumbup: I told my DH I need to buy some new _old_ shoes for on the farm. My old ones are just _too_ bad now. :rofl: Talk to you lovely ladies in the morning. :)


----------



## citymouse

I went to buy my baby item, but the store didn't have anything cute in unisex. Plus I'm pretty sure I saw the wife of a former co-worker of mine wandering around, so I didn't linger at the baby stuff. Oh, well! Maybe I'll try someplace else tomorrow.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Arrrrrrrrggghhhh!! I just had a big long post ready which I had been copying and pasting but then I put that video link on an email to my hubby and forgot!! I lost evrything!

So girls will just have to say hi, I have caught p with you all though.

Me - I don't feel pg anymore :( I'm shattered and not sleeping great but other than that, I just think is my little one ok cos I just don't feel pg anymore :(

Gotta get ready for work now but will bob back on later.

REally really gutted I just lost all my personalized posts to you all! Grrrrr xxx


----------



## loolindley

Bichon, I've been feeling like that since my ms stopped. Its so odd, but id prefer to feel like poo because then I know everything is ok! (if that makes sense?!)

Newfie - your doctors are in training? EEEEEKKKKKKK!!! :wacko::help:

I've got my midwife booking appointment at 10am, but have started the day with a cry. :cry: I have got an e mail from my HR department saying that my transfer could take a while because there is someone waiting in front of me, and she is not aware of anyone leaving the depot I want to move to. This could take years. I'm totally gutted.

I was hoping we would be moving before the baby came, only so I could build up some friends in the community who are having babies around the same time, and get 'into' a group, but I won't have that now. HR said it is impossible to tell what will happen, so I am not abandoning all hope yet, but lets just say I'm not in such a rush to get my house up for sale any more.

I'm fed up. This should be a really exciting day for me, but I just feel really disappointed.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Awww Loo :hugs:

Cheer up babe, your midwife appointment will cheer you up. It doesn't matter where you're having your baby, you're having it and that's a gift nothing can match xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Bichon - ahhhh hun. i think its normal not to ''feel'' pregnant sometimes. How is your spotting now? Mine is still on and off but always very mild xxx

Loolindley - :hugs: we can only control certain things, i know its hard. I bet it will all work out though :) Your MW appt is in ten mins so ur prob there now!! ENJOY IT!!! and update us when your back :hugs:

newfie - doctors in trianing eh? That sounds a bit scary LOL. hope your MW's are not in trianing also? XXXX

citymouse - i know thats the thing about being team yellow (even if only till gender scan) - the unisex stuff is sometimes just NOT as cute. Sure you will find something though. Trty looking online if you keep bumping into people heehee

AFM, im fine - no spotting this morn. Feel normal but a bit ''icky''. Still nervous about my MW appt tomorrow, but ive got ZUMBA class tonight so that will keep my mind occupied i hope! 

xxx

PS. I was watching a documentary last night and the voice over said ''when your in your mid thirties and have entered middle age...'' i started :rofl: soooo hard that my OH thought i had lost it esp when i started shouting ''dont say that around us march mamas!!'' How coincidental is that :rofl: I swear my OH thinks ive gone loopy since joining this group :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

She is 10 minutes late........

I'm possibly the most punctual person that ever existed, so this doesn't bode well!! :rofl:

MUST NOT TELL THE MIDWIFE OFF FOR BEING LATE!!!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> She is 10 minutes late........
> 
> I'm possibly the most punctual person that ever existed, so this doesn't bode well!! :rofl:
> 
> MUST NOT TELL THE MIDWIFE OFF FOR BEING LATE!!!!!!

I think that's something we'll all have to get used to, the midwife clinic already warned me i'm bound to be waiting ages next week for my scan - she told me not to drink water beforehand just in case, and not to worry about putting enough money in the car park as they'll sort it out. If they're always late, why not change the appointment times!!


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> She is 10 minutes late........
> 
> I'm possibly the most punctual person that ever existed, so this doesn't bode well!! :rofl:
> 
> MUST NOT TELL THE MIDWIFE OFF FOR BEING LATE!!!!!!

OH NOOOO.... must stay calm... must stay calm...... enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMgoshhh i just had the fright of my life. I was just sitting here doing work emails and next thing i was like ''omg im bleeding - loads'' i legged it upstairs in tears - but of course it wasnt blood at all (sorry if tmi)

im guessing thats another pregnancy related thing? excess discharge? GREAT. scary.


----------



## newfielady

My Doctors appointment is at 9 so 1 1/2 hours. :) That's the crappy part though firsttimer, we don't _have_ midwives here. The only trained Doctors are a little over an hour away! (Which is where you go to have your baby :dohh:) So I only really listen to half he says. He told me I wasn't allowed to do _anything_ until after my appointment today. Like, no walking either. He's nut's as far as I concerned but he is the best of them so *sigh*. I'll let you know how it goes, I have to give my dog a bath before she goes to the vet. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - well update us too then hun :hugs:

loo - any update? or are you still waiting :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Good luck with your appointment Newfie. x

Firsttimer - I feel like i've got a swamp for a crotch some days!!! :rofl: :blush:

Well, she was 25 minutes late, but she bought me presents, so thats ok! She took about an hour and a half, and had a really good chat about everything. I was saying how worried I was about going for my 12 week scan and finding nothing there, and she offered to book me in for another scan to put my mind at rest!!!! I declined, because I don't want to be a drama queen for no reason, but I thought that was nice.

She took some blood, and left me with a pot to have a wee in tomorrow morning, booked me in for my 16 week blood tests (I already have my 12 week scan date), and explained everything.

She then gave me a book, proper big fat pregnancy book (which I have now realised is half in Welsh, so it's only half as thick as I thought :rofl:), a nice colourful folder to keep my notes in, and my number 1 and number 2 bounty packs - and the 2 one looks like its full of goodies!!! Huzzah!!! I will let you know whats in it after if you like....it's probably rubbish!!!

She she left with all her BP and blood kits 2 of my neighbours were outside, so give it an hour, and it will be round town that I am up the duff. Sigh.

I'm a happy bunny though!!! :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo that brill loo, hglad u enjoyed it and glad she was so nice - i hope mine is like that tomorrow xx make sure you claim all ur bounty freebies heehee xxx

did she say how long the blood and urine test results taike to com back? or are the urine ones instant?

as for your crotch comment, glad the OH isnt here cos i howlllled with laughter :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - that sounds so much better than my first appt. I knew i'd drawn the short straw getting the student midwife - didn't even get the bounty packs!:cry:


----------



## redsox

Loo I am so happy your appt. went well! (Though how you declined the opportunity for another scan - I cannot know!!! :)

Newfie - I can't wait to hear about your 'vet' appointment!


----------



## loolindley

I know what you mean about the scan, but I just felt that the only reason im freaked out is because my symptoms have gone - no pain, no bleeding or anything, and I didn't want to be thought of as neurotic for having another early scan (I have already had 3!) Some women haven't had ANY yet!!!

There is a newborn nappy in my pack. It's so tiny it made me want to cry. 6-7 months ladies!!!!!

Firsttimer, she didn't say how long the tests would take, but I read in my book it's 2 weeks at the most. She told me she would only contact me if something was up with them anyway.


----------



## firsttimer1

aww i wanna see a new born nappy too :( bet i dont get any of this tomorrow!!! LOL


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> I know what you mean about the scan, but I just felt that the only reason im freaked out is because my symptoms have gone - no pain, no bleeding or anything, and I didn't want to be thought of as neurotic for having another early scan (I have already had 3!) Some women haven't had ANY yet!!!
> 
> There is a newborn nappy in my pack. It's so tiny it made me want to cry. 6-7 months ladies!!!!!
> 
> Firsttimer, she didn't say how long the tests would take, but I read in my book it's 2 weeks at the most. She told me she would only contact me if something was up with them anyway.

Oh I didn't realize you had already had 3. You made a wise choice. 

So jealous of you UK ladies with your baby swag bags! We don't get anything of the sort here. Gosh - I felt pampered because the sonographer got on the phone to answer my questions the other day and wished me 'Congratulations' when we were saying goodbye. 

:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

bet i dont get a swag bag LOL. im not going to expect much tomo so that i wont be disappointed, anything good will be a bonus then :)

so im just watching this american show called 'Jon and Kate plus 8' and geeeez one of the older little girls is suuuch a little madam!!


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> bet i dont get a swag bag LOL. im not going to expect much tomo so that i wont be disappointed, anything good will be a bonus then :)
> 
> so im just watching this american show called 'Jon and Kate plus 8' and geeeez one of the older little girls is suuuch a little madam!!

Hilarious! Long ago I watched that show religiously, but then the parents, and yes some of the children, became intolerable. 

I need to work 'madam' into my vocabulary, so much nicer than some of the alternatives. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi ladies....sorry I am so behind. Have been travelling around UK with work and only have access (slowly) on phone :-( 

First timer - the midwife should give you the first Bounty pack and there is a leaflet to take into sainsburys or boots to get the second mum to be one....that has the nappy. How small is that!!!???? Great wedding pic btw :-D

My symptoms have pretty much gone and I don't feel pregnant any more :-( need to get home for doppler check as recording not helping. Hopw everythings ok :-(

I shall be reading up and copying and pasting replies to you all tonight 

X x x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Well girls thought I'd pop in whilst I'm on (late) lunch. Loving my new phone which allows me to get on this forum. So pleased you had a good appointment loolindley. I'm so jealous you got both your bounty packs. I've got to pick my second one up from boots. 

Firsttimer was your discharge brown? Don't panic if so because the sister told me to expect that and not to worry about it.

You girls don't half make me smile ;) xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - are u home tonight then? dont worry the mighty doppler will reassure you. Cant wiat to use mine again on sunday heehee xx

bichon - nope when i thought i was bleeding but it was LOADS of discharge - it was normal colour. But when i wipe its still milllldly brown and i still get the odd bit of dark brown tiny spec. 

redsox - yer in this episode the mum wasnt too bad - but that kid!! OMgooosh my dad would NEVER have let me behave like that, she is just soooo rude. Dont think i will watch again!! very irritating LOL ... bet im blessed with little ''madams'' now :rofl:

newfie - hope ur appt is going well :hugs:

getting excited about my MW appt tomo now :)


----------



## blessedmomma

morning ladies! hope everyone is doing good today. ms seems to be calming down again. hopefully it wont come back today:wacko:

yay for appts ladies! my next one is sept 12. 

redsox- sorry you didnt get anything. i got a goody bag at my first appt. had all kinds of stuff in it. a book with weeks and months of pregnancy through birth, some magazines, the hospital pre-admittance forms, birth certificate forms, and some info about the hospital im using this time, plus some odds and ends and offers. :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

Glad the MW appointments have been going so well. Exciting times! 

I've finally got the date through for mine! :wohoo: :yipee: I can't wait. It's on the 6th Sept too which will be awesome! 

As for the doppler use... I've been mainlining mine over the past couple of days. I've been having some really BAD backache and some really periody pains in my stomach for the last couple of days which have had me really worried so I've been checking on bubs everyday. All seems well - she/he is way up in my tummy now and really clear but I'm still freaking out a bit. 

Do any of you know if this is normal/abnormal? I think I've pulled something (that's what it feels like) but is slightly to the right of my spine near the bottom. I think I just did too much cleaning the other day! :rofl: 

xx


----------



## lauraclili

I'm loving the sound of all these freebies too! I can't believe that after being on this site for nearly 2 years, I didn't know you got a load of free stuff when you got pregnant! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

lauraclili - my back ache has been bad this week too (has been worst at 9 and half - 10 half weeks) and i also get cramps down the sides.

everyone keeps saying ''its stretching pains!'' but that doesnt help because ive not been pregnant before... so dont know if this is them or something different!

I would go MAD without the doppler for reassurance LOL


----------



## firsttimer1

just watching 'The Wedding Singer' (my fav film) and the bit where the old lady practises singing for her & her husbands anniversay has got me literally in TEARS :( stupiiiid hormones.


----------



## loolindley

Firsttimer - I don't think that film is meant to make you cry!!! :rofl:

I love that - Baby swag bag!!! I'm not going to write what you get in it so you UK ladies get a nice surprise when you open it! I think I only get it delivered because my nearest boots is 30 mins away, and in the other direction 1 and a half hours!!!

I'm getting very tempted to buy a dopplar, but I'm not sure I can justify the cost. When are we meant to start 'feeling' the baby? I've been getting those streting pains today, but like FT said, I don't know what is what because this is all so new to me!


----------



## firsttimer1

apparently you can start feeling the baby at 20 weeks (or according to that book we all bought anyway) but alot of women (esp for those who are having their first baby) wont feel it until MUCH later :(

hence i couldnt get by without Mr. doppler LOL


----------



## citymouse

I started thinking about a Doppler... I even dreamed about asking my doctor about it last night! But she showed me a trick where you just press on both of your nipples and you can feel the baby's heartbeat that way... um... okay...

I also dreamed that DH turned into a zombie but committed to eating only bacon and some other guy-- not me, because I'm pregnant! :haha:

Not sure whether we get freebies here. Pretty sure we get kits of things at the hospital.


----------



## redsox

citymouse said:


> I started thinking about a Doppler... I even dreamed about asking my doctor about it last night! But she showed me a trick where you just press on both of your nipples and you can feel the baby's heartbeat that way... um... okay...
> 
> I also dreamed that DH turned into a zombie but committed to eating only bacon and some other guy-- not me, because I'm pregnant! :haha:
> 
> Not sure whether we get freebies here. Pretty sure we get kits of things at the hospital.

Citymouse - those are some HYSTERICAL dreams! Love it!


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> I started thinking about a Doppler... I even dreamed about asking my doctor about it last night! But she showed me a trick where you just press on both of your nipples and you can feel the baby's heartbeat that way... um... okay...

Bwahahahahaha. Thats hilarious! My boobs are nowhere near my baby?! Sounds like your doctor wanted you to feel yourself up!



citymouse said:


> I also dreamed that DH turned into a zombie but committed to eating only bacon and some other guy-- not me, because I'm pregnant! :haha:

AMAZING! That can go in our dream hall of fame along with Basket ball playing Jesus, and erotic ones about Big Brother contestants from 4 years ago!


----------



## loolindley

20 weeks????? I thought it was meant to be sooner than that!!!

OK, I need a doppler. What is the difference between Sonoline B and A, do I need it to fit into my pocket? What is the best one for the price? Come on FT, let me in on the secret!


----------



## firsttimer1

City mouse - OH......MY......GOSH...... hunni, you defo have the freakkkkkky dream syndrom heehee; that is soooo frickin funny :rofl:

loo - this is the sonoline i got and it works a dream:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/SONOLINE-F...KR9A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314283738&sr=8-1

as far as i can tell - the sonoline A does *not* have an LCD display.... so depends if its important for you to actually see the HB rate?

not too sure what the ''pocket'' bit is about hun - but the one i got above is quite small?

ps the link above may nopt be cheapest option - thats just the one i got xxx defo shop about online - but DONT use paypal heehee


----------



## loolindley

Thanks! How important would you say it is to have the lcd? would you know what is what without it? Or is it best just slashing out the extra £12 for a B?


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya ladies :thumbup: how're you all doing? 

Loo - glad you had a happy MW visit today! Great swag bags eh!! :happydance:

Firsttimer - good look with yours tomorrow, you'll enjoy it no doubt!! PS Lovely wedding pic :flower:

Cheers for posting all your lovely pics of your gorgeous pets!!!! I am SOOOOOO an animal lover!! Was hoping the hubby would relent on getting a labrador but then we got pregnant!!! Guess I'll have to work on him afterwards now...!! We're already 'step-parents' to most the cats in the close!! 

I'm sure there's lots more I've missed out on - need to start that copying/ pasting thingie as memory is crap lately!! :dohh:

AFM, well things not too great. I rang the emergency doctors this morning as for the last 5 days or so I've been so sick in the evening that I've been throwing up some blood! They asked I come in and they scared me by calling the specialist who was half and half about getting me to come into hospital to have a tube down my throat and have it scanned. However, after a debate - they decided to give me anti-sickness tablets and take blood. They diagnosed a tear in my oesophagus :cry::cry::cry: My throat is extremely sore and I am dreading being ill again as it is awful :nope: Fingers crossed that the tablets start to work...

Anyway, my dad has just been around to visit me and took my mind off it for a while and was lovely to see him as he lives quite far away :happydance: Although he did say that if I go out with our friends over the weekend they may start to guess as my 'bump' is starting to show :blush: Think it's 'cos I've lost a little weight with the MS so the lower half of my tummy is more pronounced...hope so anyways...!!:shrug:

Enjoy the rest of your days, whatever you do xx

PS I'm now a LIME!!!!!!!! :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## loolindley

NikNac, I am so sorry you have been rough, and you did the right thing by going to the docs. Hopefully the bloods will come back fine, and the sickness meds will start working. Congrats at being a lime!!! I'm not even a prune yet :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks loolindley xx feeling a tad sorry for myself but will get over it!!!!!! :thumbup:

You're only 2 days away from a prune...!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

Loo, I love my sonoline B. I went for that one because it said it was suitable to use from 10 weeks. I tried it when I got it at 9 weeks and found the heartbeat first time. I like the LCD because it makes it obvious when it goes up to 160 that it's the baby and not you! Having said that, the baby sounds like a train and I sound like i'm pulsing underwater so it is possible to tell the difference! 

Nik, I'm sorry you're so ill but hopefully the meds will kick in and you;ll feel better. 
Congratulations on being a lime! I can't wait! 

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

nicnak- hope the meds work and you feel better. i had hypermesis with one of mine and it was horrid. got very dehydrated and had to take meds. i didnt throw up blood but i feel ya on the sore throat from it. my throat was so sore i couldnt even drink water:nope:

i have felt all of mine at different times. the 20 week thing is more of a guide. felt my 1st around 20 weeks, 2nd around 17 weeks, 3rd was 26 weeks (he is the one i rented the doppler with, drove me crazy not feeling him move), 4th i thought i felt him at 10 weeks first time and for sure by 12 weeks, 5th about 13 weeks, and this one i have felt a flutter 2 times now. i always doubt what im feeling at first so i am this time too. if it keeps up and gets stronger i will know for sure in a couple weeks:flower:


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks ladies xx :flower:

I'm sure hope they'll kick in soon!!! Fed-up of not fancying food...so unlike me!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - personally i like the LCD ... so just depends on whether you have the extra money. You cud prob tell the babies HB anyway once u get used to the noises.... but i like the confirmation heehee :)

nicnak - CONGRATS on being a lime :dance: - but im sooo sorry youve been so ill. Thats really rubbish :( Try to keep ur chin up - surely it cant last much longer :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

Ahh thanks firsttimer xx let's hope not eh!!! :cry:

Not long 'til you're a LIME too!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## redsox

Okay - odd question. 

Anyone feeling like they need to get larger underwear???

I am wearing a loose skirt today and when I last hit the ladies I noticed I have wretched lines and indents on my hips from my underwear!!!!

I know it will start to hurt and itch my skin soon.


----------



## firsttimer1

my underwear seems ok... its just anything on my WAISTLINE that pinches LOL


----------



## pooch

i only have a week and 3 days left in first trimester....i can't wait! i feel like i can't really relate to the discussions in 1st tri anymore, and can't take the sad MC stories.

destinationmaternity.com is having a 40% off their clearance items sale...just got a pair of black dress pants, a shirt dress and a tee for $60! and if they look like they do in the pictures i'll be wearing them a lot.


----------



## lozza1uk

Looks like I'm the only one who missed out on freebies from the midwife, will be complaining at my scan on Tuesday! 
Just spoke to a friend who's been into the same hospital as I'll be in this afternoon, she had to wait 3 hours for a 5 min check up, does not bode well for my appt next week!!! Husband will get up and leave if he has to wait too long, no patience at all!


----------



## redsox

pooch said:


> i only have a week and 3 days left in first trimester....i can't wait! i feel like i can't really relate to the discussions in 1st tri anymore, and can't take the sad MC stories.
> 
> destinationmaternity.com is having a 40% off their clearance items sale...just got a pair of black dress pants, a shirt dress and a tee for $60! and if they look like they do in the pictures i'll be wearing them a lot.

Pooch I am checking out the sale and there is a ton of great stuff!!!

Thanks for tempting me!!! Might have to just go for it!:shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

Pooch - i know what you mean about first tri. I havent been on as much as i just leave upset, worried or anxious. I just really hope i make it to my scan and see a h&h baby so i can move to 2nd tri :dance:

redsox - just go for it!!! :)


----------



## loolindley

I've not been on the first tri for 2 weeks either. It's not that I don't relate, but I just don't want to read about the sadness. I feel too anxious without that. 3 weeks and 2 days for me :)


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait to hear how your scan goes kas!!!:happydance: im sur it will be lovely.

redsox- i bought some low rise undies that are a couple sizes bigger than i usually wear. got size 7 and they look huge but im sure will be comfy soon and since they go under my tummy it shouldnt be an issue. i bought some maternity panties during one of my pregnancies and they went aaalllllll the way over my tummy. made my tummy itch though so they bugged me, i started to roll them down:haha: i learned the trick a couple pregnancies ago to just buy some bigger ones that go under my tummy:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

blessedmomma said:


> cant wait to hear how your scan goes kas!!!:happydance: im sur it will be lovely.
> 
> redsox- i bought some low rise undies that are a couple sizes bigger than i usually wear. got size 7 and they look huge but im sure will be comfy soon and since they go under my tummy it shouldnt be an issue. i bought some maternity panties during one of my pregnancies and they went aaalllllll the way over my tummy. made my tummy itch though so they bugged me, i started to roll them down:haha: i learned the trick a couple pregnancies ago to just buy some bigger ones that go under my tummy:thumbup:

Unfortunately blessedmomma - its just my first mw appt tomo.... no scan .... i wish there was!!! I hope to get my scan date tomo - but will prob only just book it in tomo :(

omg ladies im soooooooo tired :sleep: ... thought this was meant to ware off around now LOL


----------



## pristock230

pooch said:


> i only have a week and 3 days left in first trimester....i can't wait! i feel like i can't really relate to the discussions in 1st tri anymore, and can't take the sad MC stories.
> 
> destinationmaternity.com is having a 40% off their clearance items sale...just got a pair of black dress pants, a shirt dress and a tee for $60! and if they look like they do in the pictures i'll be wearing them a lot.

So excited you posted this! I am on the site now!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza, I didn't get the freebies on booking in either. I did pick up a good huggies freebie from asda today through their baby club. 

Sorry for the mememe post but I need to vent some anger and facebook is not the place. 

I finished my doctoral thesis at the end of May and was hoping to have my viva, an oral defence, by mid August. I was happy with my submission and it took a hell of work to reach an equilibrium with the theory and data I was building. I worry about losing this mental continuity and flow. Things went quiet with the department and its been a real battle to get any dates from my professor. I feel very neglected, particularly as my fellow student had her viva a month ago and handed in just a week before me. Her partner is my internal examiner so our friendship has suffered as I don't feel right socialising with her prior to the viva. I have not told them I am pregnant either as it feels somewhat emotionally manipulative to tell an examiner such information. I am starting to feel very differently about this now. 

In the midst of this my September diary has filled up, I have a conference at the beginning of the month and a large conference at the end, for both I am an official delegate. The second has been booked for months. I am also extremely busy in my job which is three days a week and currently very stressful.

To top off my pissedness my dad had a consultant appointment yesterday and they have found a secondary pre-cancer so he has both Lymphoma and MDS. We are all knocked sideways by this news and I am trying not to hormonally and fearfully cry. 

Today I finally get an email with my viva date and despite imploring my professor to communicate with me about my diary and ring me to pass on my personal worries (I want him to know why I am slightly mental with worry and also diverted because of the pregnancy) he didn't. My viva now clashes with the end of September conference. I am gutted. It is also after my dad has the second consultant appointment when we'll know much more. Either way, it won't be easy news. 

I am so upset at the moment.


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> cant wait to hear how your scan goes kas!!!:happydance: im sur it will be lovely.
> 
> redsox- i bought some low rise undies that are a couple sizes bigger than i usually wear. got size 7 and they look huge but im sure will be comfy soon and since they go under my tummy it shouldnt be an issue. i bought some maternity panties during one of my pregnancies and they went aaalllllll the way over my tummy. made my tummy itch though so they bugged me, i started to roll them down:haha: i learned the trick a couple pregnancies ago to just buy some bigger ones that go under my tummy:thumbup:

Oooh thanks so much. I think I'm just in disbelief that I need new underwear ALREADY!!! Will definitely go for the low rise ones in just a size or two larger.


----------



## redsox

MsCrow said:


> Lozza, I didn't get the freebies on booking in either. I did pick up a good huggies freebie from asda today through their baby club.
> 
> Sorry for the mememe post but I need to vent some anger and facebook is not the place.
> 
> I finished my doctoral thesis at the end of May and was hoping to have my viva, an oral defence, by mid August. I was happy with my submission and it took a hell of work to reach an equilibrium with the theory and data I was building. I worry about losing this mental continuity and flow. Things went quiet with the department and its been a real battle to get any dates from my professor. I feel very neglected, particularly as my fellow student had her viva a month ago and handed in just a week before me. Her partner is my internal examiner so our friendship has suffered as I don't feel right socialising with her prior to the viva. I have not told them I am pregnant either as it feels somewhat emotionally manipulative to tell an examiner such information. I am starting to feel very differently about this now.
> 
> In the midst of this my September diary has filled up, I have a conference at the beginning of the month and a large conference at the end, for both I am an official delegate. The second has been booked for months. I am also extremely busy in my job which is three days a week and currently very stressful.
> 
> To top off my pissedness my dad had a consultant appointment yesterday and they have found a secondary pre-cancer so he has both Lymphoma and MDS. We are all knocked sideways by this news and I am trying not to hormonally and fearfully cry.
> 
> Today I finally get an email with my viva date and despite imploring my professor to communicate with me about my diary and ring me to pass on my personal worries (I want him to know why I am slightly mental with worry and also diverted because of the pregnancy) he didn't. My viva now clashes with the end of September conference. I am gutted. It is also after my dad has the second consultant appointment when we'll know much more. Either way, it won't be easy news.
> 
> I am so upset at the moment.

Ms. Crow - I am terribly sorry you have SO many huge and intense life events going on ALL at once! If you need to cry, I think you are more than deserving of a cathartic sob. 

I truly hope that things sort themselves out for you and that while the timing is far from perfect, that somehow you can make it all work. 

Ugh - wish I could send you a hug across the pond!


----------



## firsttimer1

:rofl: after worrying that my MW will declare me fat and high risk tomorrow... my DH is currently on his way home with Burger King for dinner!!! Oh the irony!! :rofl:

Ive got £15 in Marks and sparks vouchers to spend so after my appt tomo im going to go shopping and use it towards a nice floaty top for my mums bday meal at weekend. I also get to pick up my wedding ring which is being re-sized! I got to wear it for a week before handing it over LOL. will take some getting used to!!

Girls what do you think of these boys names: Edward & George. Too old fashioned? Too boring??


----------



## firsttimer1

MsCrow - im soooo sorry i didnt see your post before posting mine. Im so sorry that you are feeling so down hun; and that the bad news seems to be coming in abundance for you at the moment. 

In regards to your dad - perhaps having a good cry will help hun. Dont try to bottle up your fears as when we do that they will only come out tenfold. Have a great big cry and then start being brave. 

In regards to your viva - email your professor and be honest about it all. Surely a change of date is possible? When i had to deliver my psychology thesis speech they scheduled it on the day of something else very important - but thankfuly they changed it. Is this out of the question for you?

I know its hard but try to focus on some good things. You are having a baby. You are going to have a PhD (i assume) - and your dad is going to get alot of help and alot of support - both professionally and personaly.


----------



## blessedmomma

mrscrow- i am sooo sorry to hear what your going through. look at what your accomplishing though! i was in college working on two degrees and a masters for two of my pregnancies, ugh my heart goes out to you. and with your dad, i cant even imagine. i said a prayer for you and him:hugs:

kas- mmmmm burger king. i talked my DH into bringing me a sandwich and some pasta for lunch. was craving ham and swiss. :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

kas- just read your post, i was thinking the same thing....

mrscrow there is nothing wrong with letting them know. its stressful enough without being pregnant and having family health issues. they will be understanding about it. its not as though your trying to sway things, just being honest hun. my psychology and sociology research thesis' were so stressful. i had a one year old at home and was 9 months pregnant.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Niknak you poor love! That's awful, so pleased you didn't have to have the tube down our throat.

Citymouse - Literally laffing my ass off!! Definitely cheaper than a doopler :rofl:

Loolindley check the dopplers out on eBay, I saw the same one for about £33.49 with free P&P. It said it's a pocket one but if FT1 says hers is small maybe that's just have they are?

MsCrow :hugs: So sorry about your Dad hun, the rest you'll cope with - you know you will, you'll take it a step at a time and get through, it's what we women do. Concentrate on spending time with your precious Dad xx


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow, I can competely understand why you are stressed out. I don't think I provide any better of an answer than Kas did, but your professer is meant to be there to help you, so being honest with him/her might be enough to make her more sympathetic towards you. It seems so unfair that your friend had her viva already and you are waiting, but as there is nothing you can do, i'd just let it go. I'm sure the date can be switched, and maybe once you pleed with your prof it could be brought forwards rather than put backwards?

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. It must be terrible, and its something I would dread, but he will get the care and help he needs, and hopefully have some good news at the end of it.

I'm not sure if you are much of a crier, but I know that it sometimes helps me to have a good old bawl. Have some comforting food, and a cwtch from MrC. It wont change anything, but might make you feel better? :hugs:

Just had beef stew for tea. It was so yummy, but no Burger King. I should be glad we live half an hour away from the nearest fast food place!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks ladies

Redsox, I had a good cry on the phone to my mum. My parents live 2.5 hours away, something I find hard to deal with at the best of times. I hope we'll see them mid September. I am my father's daughter and cannot fathom what is going on right now, the diagnosis is one the consultants have not seen before.

Firsttimer, unfortunately getting this date has been like pulling teeth so I don't hold out for a better date. I think I will have to gracefully concede, it's a power differential and I am just a 'student'. But, Blessedmomma, I think you're right and I will let them know about my dad and the pregnancy. They think I'm superwoman already at the department, they need to know what I'm dealing with. Thanks for the suggestion, my mum was saying similar things. I had held off telling my professor so I could remain professional, but to hell with it, these are not normal times. Well done you for your studies AND pregnancy AND parenting.

Loo, it's a hard balancing game, I need to do a mock viva and my professor insists only Mondays are free for the examining team. I don't know how I could move it back with being away so much. Incidentally a work day for me! Honestly, what a farce. But you are right, I need to let be and focus my wrath on making sure the viva happens in the morning so I can at least return to conference. Resume some normality. Get these PhD out of the way. Finally.

Luv, if the scan on 6 September is ok we will go down to my parents to tell my brothers the, hopefully, good news. It will be a needed weekend.

OK, I have a bavaria non alcohol beer and the Duchess is on at 9pm. I'm vegging out and ignoring the cruddy world for two hours.


----------



## redsox

MsCrow said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> Redsox, I had a good cry on the phone to my mum. My parents live 2.5 hours away, something I find hard to deal with at the best of times. I hope we'll see them mid September. I am my father's daughter and cannot fathom what is going on right now, the diagnosis is one the consultants have not seen before.
> 
> Firsttimer, unfortunately getting this date has been like pulling teeth so I don't hold out for a better date. I think I will have to gracefully concede, it's a power differential and I am just a 'student'. But, Blessedmomma, I think you're right and I will let them know about my dad and the pregnancy. They think I'm superwoman already at the department, they need to know what I'm dealing with. Thanks for the suggestion, my mum was saying similar things. I had held off telling my professor so I could remain professional, but to hell with it, these are not normal times. Well done you for your studies AND pregnancy AND parenting.
> 
> Luv, if the scan on 6 September is ok we will go down to my parents to tell my brothers the, hopefully, good news. It will be a needed weekend.
> 
> OK, I have a bavaria non alcohol beer and the Duchess is on at 9pm. I'm vegging out and ignoring the cruddy world for two hours.

Good for you! Have some non-alcohol brew and watch what you want on tv. Know that we are all pulling for you! :)


----------



## newfielady

Well, I'm back. I lost 2 lbs but otherwise everything is perfect. My next scan isn't until 18 weeks! I'll die before then. But it is good news, he said since they was no problems (he asked me all these things to see if I had any "bad" symptoms) so we would do a 12 week scan. :dohh:
As for Dakota, she didn't do as well. Poor baby. She has a severe ear infection, severe skin infection and she's 20lbs over weight. She's on two different kinds of medication and a diet. And I bought her some of that expensive food with no of the "filler" crap in it.


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> Well, I'm back. I lost 2 lbs but otherwise everything is perfect. My next scan isn't until 18 weeks! I'll die before then. But it is good news, he said since they was no problems (he asked me all these things to see if I had any "bad" symptoms) so we would do a 12 week scan. :dohh:
> As for Dakota, she didn't do as well. Poor baby. She has a severe ear infection, severe skin infection and she's 20lbs over weight. She's on two different kinds of medication and a diet. And I bought her some of that expensive food with no of the "filler" crap in it.

Pardon the preggo brain - but did you have a scan today or previously?

(Great news that all is well! While it's torture to wait for the next scan it's awesome that there is nothing to be concerned about! :happydance: )


----------



## mitchnorm

6 pages to catch up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just cannot deal with cutting and pasting - just had a horrible journey back from Chester :nope:....so here goes....

Ms Crow - sooo sorry to hear about your dad, I hope things get better very soon. That along with your studying must me mighty stressful :hugs:

Nicnak - hope your throat feels better soon :thumbup:. That sounds awful. I also havent been in the 1st trimester posting in ages....to be honest its difficult enough keeping up with your ladies :haha:

Firsttimer - where do I start??? mmmm discharge - how lovely :winkwink:. Its normal! Well I hope it is or I am in BIG trouble. I am hoping the pains I am getting around my lower abdomen are stretching pains....I think they are.....not really painful, just uncomfortable sometimes. Good luck with the mid-wife tomorrow and I hope you get your Bounty packs :haha:

Bichon and Loo - I dont feel very pregnant either....symptoms have all but disappeared and got quite worried when I was away from home (and doppler) last night. 

Loo - congrats on your midwife appt and gifts..... :haha:

So me....I am back home after a tiring day. Hubbys out at tennis so I can sit on here for a couple of hours. As my previous post said, I was really worried about lack of symptoms so I was straight in the door and on the doppler before logging on here :haha:. Baby has moved slightly right of middle now (after dead centre and left).....and he/she DID NOT like being messed with tonight :haha: I think they wanted some rest after car vibrations for 4 hours :nope:. So heard the HB fine - 3 bursts of 3-4 seconds only before they disappeared :happydance:. Good enough for me.

BTW - those who are dopplering....what heartrate are you getting for bubba? Mine seems high (apparently boys are higher :winkwink:) ....around 175 -180 ish.....

Phew and relax x


----------



## Glowstar

Mine is around 166bpm.....i always thought higher was a girl?? Xx


----------



## Widger

MsCrow - I'm so sorry to hear about the news of your father. It must be so difficult for you all at the moment. Thinking of you. Maybe it would be a good idea to tell your professor? I mean, I know I don't like to hand out the 'pregnancy' card too but this sounds like you need to get this off your chest :hugs:

Loo - Midwives being late.... ahem! Well, I could tell you about the time I had to wait 1 hour and 45 mins to see one!! We have a team here in my part of London so you never get to see the same midwife and if you do, it is sheer luck! One good thing about being where you are in the country (one positive about work situation xx)

As for the swag bags US/Canada girls, you ain't missing much! :haha: I won't say what you get but don't expect real 'swag' :rofl:

I started feeling my son around 14/15 weeks. I kept thinking it was wind and everybody kept telling me it was way to early to feel baby but sure enough, as time went on I realised that I did feel something then. I also felt him kick on the outside from 17 weeks. I am a slim girl uk6/8 so it may be because of this although my friend is same size and she did not feel external kicks until 22 weeks+ due to where her baby was positioned.

Lauraclili - Great news about scan date.

Nicnak - You poor thing about your throat. Ouch. That has to hurt :hugs: Glad you are a lime now though :yipee: you lucky lucky girl.

Redsox - Thankfully my knickers are not too much a problem as I think I have low rise so they don't tend to dig in. As for my belly though.... I can't wear anything tight as my bump is soooooo obvious!!

Doppler - I have rented a hi-bebe doppler with LCD screen from Anawiz which is a great option if you don't want to spend much money on one? It has cost me £19.95 (that included postage) for one month, then think £15 every month after that? I don't know as I'm going to give it back before my 12 week scan. I can't guarantee when you will hear the heartbeat but it is a great option.

Mitch - Glad you got to hear baba tonight. The heartrate I'm getting on doppler is anything from 175-185!!!! I think it goes down in a few weeks? Such a great sound isn' t it. So, since I heard the heartbeat on Sunday I have checked every single day (apart from today) - Gone cold turkey :rofl:

When you use the doppler do you often find that baby likes to go back to a certain place, possibly when resting? I have found the hb in various places but mostly in same place. Quite cute that it likes same place :)

So for once I can eat a whole plate full of dinner tonight. Felt off all day instead of all night!! Still not sick though so got to be happy.


----------



## pooch

i'm going to the gym for the first time in months this afternoon for spinning class. i figure i can push myself as far as i feel but it's not like i'll be singled out for not doing the moves all the way (like in step or zumba). we'll see how i do!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch HB = girl hun... pretty sure? i get readings of 170bpm mostly xxx cant wait to use it again at weekend :)

widger - yup bubs defo favors a place - unfortunately right near one of my arteries LOL so i have to have patience sometimes to hear past my own noises!


----------



## redsox

Widger said:


> MsCrow - I'm so sorry to hear about the news of your father. It must be so difficult for you all at the moment. Thinking of you. Maybe it would be a good idea to tell your professor? I mean, I know I don't like to hand out the 'pregnancy' card too but this sounds like you need to get this off your chest :hugs:
> 
> Loo - Midwives being late.... ahem! Well, I could tell you about the time I had to wait 1 hour and 45 mins to see one!! We have a team here in my part of London so you never get to see the same midwife and if you do, it is sheer luck! One good thing about being where you are in the country (one positive about work situation xx)
> 
> As for the swag bags US/Canada girls, you ain't missing much! :haha: I won't say what you get but don't expect real 'swag' :rofl:
> 
> I started feeling my son around 14/15 weeks. I kept thinking it was wind and everybody kept telling me it was way to early to feel baby but sure enough, as time went on I realised that I did feel something then. I also felt him kick on the outside from 17 weeks. I am a slim girl uk6/8 so it may be because of this although my friend is same size and she did not feel external kicks until 22 weeks+ due to where her baby was positioned.
> 
> Lauraclili - Great news about scan date.
> 
> Nicnak - You poor thing about your throat. Ouch. That has to hurt :hugs: Glad you are a lime now though :yipee: you lucky lucky girl.
> 
> Redsox - Thankfully my knickers are not too much a problem as I think I have low rise so they don't tend to dig in. As for my belly though.... I can't wear anything tight as my bump is soooooo obvious!!
> 
> Doppler - I have rented a hi-bebe doppler with LCD screen from Anawiz which is a great option if you don't want to spend much money on one? It has cost me £19.95 (that included postage) for one month, then think £15 every month after that? I don't know as I'm going to give it back before my 12 week scan. I can't guarantee when you will hear the heartbeat but it is a great option.
> 
> Mitch - Glad you got to hear baba tonight. The heartrate I'm getting on doppler is anything from 175-185!!!! I think it goes down in a few weeks? Such a great sound isn' t it. So, since I heard the heartbeat on Sunday I have checked every single day (apart from today) - Gone cold turkey :rofl:
> 
> When you use the doppler do you often find that baby likes to go back to a certain place, possibly when resting? I have found the hb in various places but mostly in same place. Quite cute that it likes same place :)
> 
> So for once I can eat a whole plate full of dinner tonight. Felt off all day instead of all night!! Still not sick though so got to be happy.

YES! My underwear is low rise too, so it's the sides of it that are pressing in, not the front of my belly.

This morning was the first day I felt really self-conscious about going to work as I feel like I am having a harder time disguising my whole 'situation.' I might have to fess up sooner than I'd like!:blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i just looked at my doppler and it IS a pocket one.... whatever that means. its written on the front LOL xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Someone told me that the faster the heart rate the likeihood a boy :wacko:. Too many theories I think.

I am not sure if bubba goes back to a certain place....I have found centre.....one inch to left....and one inch to right. Tonight was really difficult - I think they were trying to hideaway - got a couple of snippets though :haha:

I think around 11 weeks the heart rate is at its highest so yours may still be rising Glowstar.....

Firsttimer - you're having a girl
I reckon I am a boy :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

pooch said:


> i'm going to the gym for the first time in months this afternoon for spinning class. i figure i can push myself as far as i feel but it's not like i'll be singled out for not doing the moves all the way (like in step or zumba). we'll see how i do!

I have just cancelled gym....I am still in 'worried about overdoing it' phase :nope:.

Home DVD is going to be the way forward for me x


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- i have always heard high was for girl too. with that said, i have heard its been researched and not valid at all. my two boys were always 140's which is right in the middle. my two girls were always 150's -170's so i guess those would be accurate. my last son however was in 170's a lot and everyone told me he was gonna be a girl cuz of it. he is def a boy, lol. im glad you are ok, but sorry to hear about dakota:nope: not good

i slept fab last night and ms isnt so bad today. feeling pretty great :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Someone told me that the faster the heart rate the likeihood a boy :wacko:. Too many theories I think.
> 
> I am not sure if bubba goes back to a certain place....I have found centre.....one inch to left....and one inch to right. Tonight was really difficult - I think they were trying to hideaway - got a couple of snippets though :haha:
> 
> I think around 11 weeks the heart rate is at its highest so yours may still be rising Glowstar.....
> 
> Firsttimer - you're having a girl
> I reckon I am a boy :winkwink:

its weird u know, me and oh feel like its a girl - with no good reason - but my minimal symptoms hint its a boy... Being team yellow is gonna be well difficult! Are u going to find out the secx? Can't remember x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Someone told me that the faster the heart rate the likeihood a boy :wacko:. Too many theories I think.
> 
> I am not sure if bubba goes back to a certain place....I have found centre.....one inch to left....and one inch to right. Tonight was really difficult - I think they were trying to hideaway - got a couple of snippets though :haha:
> 
> I think around 11 weeks the heart rate is at its highest so yours may still be rising Glowstar.....
> 
> Firsttimer - you're having a girl
> I reckon I am a boy :winkwink:
> 
> its weird u know, me and oh feel like its a girl - with no good reason - but my minimal symptoms hint its a boy... Being team yellow is gonna be well difficult! Are u going to find out the secx? Can't remember xClick to expand...

Havent decided 100% either way....always thought i would find out but changing my mind by the day :nope: . Hubby keen to either not or if we do then only we knowand dont tell anyone else. Another friend of mine said that it actually helped her bond with the baby more before she arrived....even calling her by her name throughout. I quite like that idea:haha: 

Heavily boys on my side of family.....my parents already have 3 grandsons


----------



## Widger

I promise girls, once you feel that baby move inside you, you can't help but bond with him/her. I didn't need to know sex to bond - Just a team yellow point of view.


----------



## citymouse

MsCrow, wow! That's a lot to deal with all at once. Very sorry you have to go through so much, especially about your dad. :(

AFM, I made my first baby purchases! I bought two little yellow sleepers and a tiny orange sweatshirt.

And, despite the proven accuracy of the grab-your-own-nipples technique, I ordered an Angelsounds Doppler from eBay! Didn't tell DH about it, I'm sure he will moan and groan. 

Oh, AND I got a pair of maternity pants! :dance: As soon as I put them on, I was like, oh, so THIS has been my body type all along... not a pear, not an hourglass... a pregnant lady. :dohh:


----------



## kymied

citymouse said:


> I started thinking about a Doppler... I even dreamed about asking my doctor about it last night! But she showed me a trick where you just press on both of your nipples and you can feel the baby's heartbeat that way... um... okay...

This made me laugh so loud I got assaulted by my dogs and their slobbery tongues. So if everyone's posting pictures of their dogs, so will I.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/kymied/abbytorifrisbee-1.jpg

Abby is the Australian Sheppard, she catches frisbees and is *******. Tori (short for Torpedo) is a Mutt-pup who can eat and pass ANYTHING. She also is crazy fast and dives straight for people's midsections (hence the name Torpedo).

I went to visit my grandmother and show her my scan pictures and she's already making me a baby blanket. The one she's working on now is blue but she has pink, yellow and purple already made. She makes at least two dozen baby blankets a year.

So I just announced to facebook. All the congrats and happy squeals is giving me such a high. :happydance:

I did it. I bought my first baby purchase. A six pack of brightly colored, adjustable sized reusable diapers (crazy discounted). I'm really into the whole eco-friendly thing and cannot justify using disposable.

So most days I take a nap at the rest stop on my drive home, I have a one hour drive. It's funny because along the back row I often see the same two cars with napping drivers in them. We should have like a nap time party or something. They're both male so I don't think they're pregnant. :winkwink:

So far into the pregnancy I've LOST three or four pounds, I'm about 20 pounds over weight so my doctors say this is completely normal and is actually a good thing as long as I'm eating healthy.


----------



## citymouse

DH was actually happy to hear about the Doppler! Shows what I know!


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, yay for your baby buy!


----------



## blessedmomma

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Someone told me that the faster the heart rate the likeihood a boy :wacko:. Too many theories I think.
> 
> I am not sure if bubba goes back to a certain place....I have found centre.....one inch to left....and one inch to right. Tonight was really difficult - I think they were trying to hideaway - got a couple of snippets though :haha:
> 
> I think around 11 weeks the heart rate is at its highest so yours may still be rising Glowstar.....
> 
> Firsttimer - you're having a girl
> I reckon I am a boy :winkwink:
> 
> its weird u know, me and oh feel like its a girl - with no good reason - but my minimal symptoms hint its a boy... Being team yellow is gonna be well difficult! Are u going to find out the secx? Can't remember xClick to expand...
> 
> Havent decided 100% either way....always thought i would find out but changing my mind by the day :nope: . Hubby keen to either not or if we do then only we knowand dont tell anyone else. Another friend of mine said that it actually helped her bond with the baby more before she arrived....even calling her by her name throughout. I quite like that idea:haha:
> 
> Heavily boys on my side of family.....my parents already have 3 grandsonsClick to expand...

my DH feels the same. he feels like he bonds with baby sooner knowing the gender and name. he says he likes to know who we are growing better:haha:

kymied- we use cloth, but more to save money. love them, they are so adorable. even my DH loves to match their outfits to their dipes:cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

redsox said:


> Okay - odd question.
> 
> Anyone feeling like they need to get larger underwear???
> 
> I am wearing a loose skirt today and when I last hit the ladies I noticed I have wretched lines and indents on my hips from my underwear!!!!
> 
> I know it will start to hurt and itch my skin soon.

I'm a bit late with this one but I couldn't let it slide. I asked my hubby the other day (while standing in my underwear) if my panties were getting smaller. He said "no, why". So I said, "then my ass must be getting bigger". And you know what he said? "Well it's not your panties" :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

redsox said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back. I lost 2 lbs but otherwise everything is perfect. My next scan isn't until 18 weeks! I'll die before then. But it is good news, he said since they was no problems (he asked me all these things to see if I had any "bad" symptoms) so we would do a 12 week scan. :dohh:
> As for Dakota, she didn't do as well. Poor baby. She has a severe ear infection, severe skin infection and she's 20lbs over weight. She's on two different kinds of medication and a diet. And I bought her some of that expensive food with no of the "filler" crap in it.
> 
> Pardon the preggo brain - but did you have a scan today or previously?
> 
> (Great news that all is well! While it's torture to wait for the next scan it's awesome that there is nothing to be concerned about! :happydance: )Click to expand...

I had a scan the beginning of August. :) Preggo brain forgiven. (seems as I mixed two members up :dohh:)


----------



## blessedmomma

newfielady said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Okay - odd question.
> 
> Anyone feeling like they need to get larger underwear???
> 
> I am wearing a loose skirt today and when I last hit the ladies I noticed I have wretched lines and indents on my hips from my underwear!!!!
> 
> I know it will start to hurt and itch my skin soon.
> 
> I'm a bit late with this one but I couldn't let it slide. I asked my hubby the other day (while standing in my underwear) if my panties were getting smaller. He said "no, why". So I said, "then my ass must be getting bigger". And you know what he said? "Well it's not your panties" :dohh:Click to expand...

yikes hun! i probably would have thrown something back im sure lol


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello ladies! Long time since I have been on and OMG!!! If I were to read everything I would have like 150 pages to read! So I have done my BEST to catch up and see that lot's of people have had their first appointments that went well so thats fantastic news! Pretty jealous that you guys get goody bags. I got NOTHING at all.. Just some forms to fill out for the hospital :shrug:

Well I am finally a LIME! Yay! So exciting! I wanted to share with you guys my latest belly shot which I am pretty confident in saying is actually becoming a belly! :happydance:

Here is my 4 week shot just so you can see how I started:


And this is my most recent shot at 10+6:


Also just so you know I have lost 5kgs since my first pic due to morning sickness but I know the last one is my proper bump as when I try to suck my belly in only the top part goes in and the bump remains the same! Ha ha

One another positive my morning sickness seems to be trailing off although not gone all together! But I am so happy to be starting to feel normal again! So much so I actually did some shopping today for the baby! I brought some gorgeous little toys and also some book! I brought a BIG book of nursery rhymes which will actually be more for babies room lol! I also got some baby socks as well!

I am defiantly going to find out babies gender (I think it's a boy) because all the clothes are SO cute but I could not find ANYTHING except grow suits that when gender neutral! So I can not wait to find out so I can shop for clothes!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

citymouse said:


> Oh, AND I got a pair of maternity pants! :dance: As soon as I put them on, I was like, oh, so THIS has been my body type all along... not a pear, not an hourglass... a pregnant lady. :dohh:

You crack me up! You should do stand up! :rofl:



newfielady said:


> I'm a bit late with this one but I couldn't let it slide. I asked my hubby the other day (while standing in my underwear) if my panties were getting smaller. He said "no, why". So I said, "then my ass must be getting bigger". And you know what he said? "Well it's not your panties" :dohh:

:haha::haha:

wudluvabub = fab bump pics!

Well ladies, good morning!

I have had a fair few chuckles at your posts, you all seem on good form which is great :D

So my hubby's boss's wife is also pregnant. She found out a couple of days after me and has had all her appointments so far after me - however, she's been for her midwife appointment and they've dated her at 12 weeks! I am so annoyed! I know this is completely irrational and stupid of me but she was drinking right up until she found out and which means she was drinking in those essential early weeks and that with the fact that today she is going for her 12 week scan has got on my nerves.

I know this is irrational :dohh: and I don't know why I'm annoyed - she hasn't told anyone and hubby's isn't meant to know (but his boss told him weeks ago because I'm pg and I think he wanted to talk t someone) but hubby saw her the other day and she is really skinny but has this bump and is being all sneaky about it. Which is annoying me - Oh pregnancy hormones! My irrational feelings.

I think the thing that has me bothered is because she has had absolutely no problems and has this lovely little bump and goes for her 12 week scan today BUT she was drinking and carrying on in those precious early weeks. Having lost a baby this annoys me.

Girls - you understand??


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

P.S. I'm an olive - YEY! xx


----------



## MsCrow

Luv, I understand, it's ok to be annoyed, I would be too.

Thanks for the lovely replies, I truly appreciate this group. Feeling fed up and down today but hoping I can have this acupuncture (I'm at the hospital for tmj treatment) go home and take it slowly.


----------



## firsttimer1

Bichon - I totally get it Hun :hugs: and..... Congrats on being an olive :dance:

U ladies crack me up with all the posts about big pants lol x

My appt is at 11:10 and feeling q. Nervous... I really shud get outta bed and ready lol!! had a sore tummy last night, as in if I touched anywhere on it then it ached. Also got some twinges on left side today. Will prob use the Doppler for reassurance, altho didn't want to till sunday. :(

HOw are u all feeling this morn then? :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Mscrow - :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Bichon - I totally get it Hun :hugs: and..... Congrats on being an olive :dance:
> 
> U ladies crack me up with all the posts about big pants lol x
> 
> My appt is at 11:10 and feeling q. Nervous... I really shud get outta bed and ready lol!! had a sore tummy last night, as in if I touched anywhere on it then it ached. Also got some twinges on left side today. Will prob use the Doppler for reassurance, altho didn't want to till sunday. :(
> 
> HOw are u all feeling this morn then? :)

Glad to be working from home today sums it up....knackered after the last two days. Such a lightweight now :nope:. Also expecting the delivery of our new memory foam mattress....cannot wait!!! I am sleeping so restlessly and we are waking each other up with bouncing mattress when tossing and turning, I am hoping this is going to be good :haha:. We have a topper already and I think the memory foam will be good to adapting to my changing bump :thumbup:

Bet you are excited about the midwife appt......It is just a load of paperwork etc but it does make it seem really. Hope she has that bit of paper with your 12 weeks scan date :cloud9:

Have fun x


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooooh and I am a lime!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (well actually a lime yesterday according to last scan but havent changed ticker :thumbup:)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

MsCrow and Firsttimer1 - thanks girls, knew you'd understand. 

MsCrow :hugs:

FT good luck with your appointment! Enjoy :D

So I've just ordered my Doppler!!!!!!!! See below:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140587643945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Really hope I've made the right choice - thoughts?

xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

mitch - nice one on being a lime x


----------



## mitchnorm

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> MsCrow and Firsttimer1 - thanks girls, knew you'd understand.
> 
> MsCrow :hugs:
> 
> FT good luck with your appointment! Enjoy :D
> 
> So I've just ordered my Doppler!!!!!!!! See below:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140587643945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Really hope I've made the right choice - thoughts?
> 
> xx


Couldnt see the name for ages.....is it a Sonoline B? If so, good choice. My Hi Bebe is good too.....but you should easily to be able to hear bubba pretty soon....exciting :happydance:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Yes it is Sonoline B :) So hoping it arrives tomorrow as it gets sent first class :D


----------



## loolindley

Morning ladies!

Bichon, I totally understand. I get a bit jealous if I find out someone on _here_ if further on than me!!! Totally irrational, but still, I get it!! Just had a look at your ebay link. Think I am going to go for it too!! That is so cheap, and free postage too!!

Wouldluv - fab bump pics!! That is totally a baby in there!! :rofl:

Newfie - Sorry to hear about Dakota, bless her. Changing her food should work. I have sto be strict with mine and NO treats because they are so small. I feel like I am living my diet through my dogs some days!!! :rofl:

I had a crap nights sleep. Again. I dreamed I threw a class of icy water over my OH, and I woke up all shocked, so then, instead of thinking 'go back to sleep you moron', I woke up my OH and was really appologetic saying "I'm sorry! I'm sorry! It wasn't me, it was the baby". I cannot explain my actions, but I can assure you I have one very confused OH to answer to when he gets home!! :rofl:

Meeting my friend this morning (the one I was a cow to the other day), so lets see how I get on!

EDIT - FT, just remembered you had your booking appointment this morning. Hope it is going well. x


----------



## loolindley

Bichon - I just bought one too!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> I had a crap nights sleep. Again. I dreamed I threw a class of icy water over my OH, and I woke up all shocked, so then, instead of thinking 'go back to sleep you moron', I woke up my OH and was really appologetic saying "I'm sorry! I'm sorry! It wasn't me, it was the baby". I cannot explain my actions, but I can assure you I have one very confused OH to answer to when he gets home!! :rofl:
> 
> Meeting my friend this morning (the one I was a cow to the other day), so lets see how I get on!

:rofl: about your dream!!! Bet your OH thinks you're a loon (I know mine does).

Good luck for meeting your friend today....hope it goes OK :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

mitchnorm said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> I had a crap nights sleep. Again. I dreamed I threw a class of icy water over my OH, and I woke up all shocked, so then, instead of thinking 'go back to sleep you moron', I woke up my OH and was really appologetic saying "I'm sorry! I'm sorry! It wasn't me, it was the baby". I cannot explain my actions, but I can assure you I have one very confused OH to answer to when he gets home!! :rofl:
> 
> Meeting my friend this morning (the one I was a cow to the other day), so lets see how I get on!
> 
> :rofl: about your dream!!! Bet your OH thinks you're a loon (I know mine does).
> 
> Good luck for meeting your friend today....hope it goes OK :thumbup:Click to expand...

Er my OH knows I am a loon....not that you are a loon :dohh:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Oh, AND I got a pair of maternity pants! :dance: As soon as I put them on, I was like, oh, so THIS has been my body type all along... not a pear, not an hourglass... a pregnant lady. :dohh:
> 
> You crack me up! You should do stand up! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit late with this one but I couldn't let it slide. I asked my hubby the other day (while standing in my underwear) if my panties were getting smaller. He said "no, why". So I said, "then my ass must be getting bigger". And you know what he said? "Well it's not your panties" :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> wudluvabub = fab bump pics!
> 
> Well ladies, good morning!
> 
> I have had a fair few chuckles at your posts, you all seem on good form which is great :D
> 
> So my hubby's boss's wife is also pregnant. She found out a couple of days after me and has had all her appointments so far after me - however, she's been for her midwife appointment and they've dated her at 12 weeks! I am so annoyed! I know this is completely irrational and stupid of me but she was drinking right up until she found out and which means she was drinking in those essential early weeks and that with the fact that today she is going for her 12 week scan has got on my nerves.
> 
> I know this is irrational :dohh: and I don't know why I'm annoyed - she hasn't told anyone and hubby's isn't meant to know (but his boss told him weeks ago because I'm pg and I think he wanted to talk t someone) but hubby saw her the other day and she is really skinny but has this bump and is being all sneaky about it. Which is annoying me - Oh pregnancy hormones! My irrational feelings.
> 
> I think the thing that has me bothered is because she has had absolutely no problems and has this lovely little bump and goes for her 12 week scan today BUT she was drinking and carrying on in those precious early weeks. Having lost a baby this annoys me.
> 
> Girls - you understand??Click to expand...

Thanks!! And yes I totally understand! I hate hearing people are further then me lol! So silly because we will all get our beautiful babies soon but for some reason it totally gets on my nerves lol!


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> Bichon - I totally get it Hun :hugs: and..... Congrats on being an olive :dance:
> 
> U ladies crack me up with all the posts about big pants lol x
> 
> My appt is at 11:10 and feeling q. Nervous... I really shud get outta bed and ready lol!! had a sore tummy last night, as in if I touched anywhere on it then it ached. Also got some twinges on left side today. Will prob use the Doppler for reassurance, altho didn't want to till sunday. :(
> 
> HOw are u all feeling this morn then? :)

Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Bichon, I totally understand. I get a bit jealous if I find out someone on _here_ if further on than me!!! Totally irrational, but still, I get it!! Just had a look at your ebay link. Think I am going to go for it too!! That is so cheap, and free postage too!!
> 
> Wouldluv - fab bump pics!! That is totally a baby in there!! :rofl:
> 
> Newfie - Sorry to hear about Dakota, bless her. Changing her food should work. I have sto be strict with mine and NO treats because they are so small. I feel like I am living my diet through my dogs some days!!! :rofl:
> 
> I had a crap nights sleep. Again. I dreamed I threw a class of icy water over my OH, and I woke up all shocked, so then, instead of thinking 'go back to sleep you moron', I woke up my OH and was really appologetic saying "I'm sorry! I'm sorry! It wasn't me, it was the baby". I cannot explain my actions, but I can assure you I have one very confused OH to answer to when he gets home!! :rofl:
> 
> Meeting my friend this morning (the one I was a cow to the other day), so lets see how I get on!
> 
> EDIT - FT, just remembered you had your booking appointment this morning. Hope it is going well. x

Thanks!!! Ha ha thats a funny dream! I have had a few crazy ones!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

I always have loads to catch up in the morning as I use my work laptop to come on here and switch it off in the evenings! Normally means i don't actually start any work until around 10am. 

MsCrow - Can only echo what everyone else has said. Hope everything works out for you.

Firsttimer - good luck for first appointment today!

Told a couple of friends last night, one of whom is 3 weeks ahead of me and at the same hospital so we'll both be on maternity leave at the same time which will be fab! Feel like i've told too many people so I really hope that my first scan on Tuesday shows there's actually a baby there and this isn't all in my head!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

loolindley said:


> Bichon - I just bought one too!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fab :D


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Oh and chucking iced water over your hubby? LMAO!!

You gils crack me up - well off to work I go, really don't want to. IBS is giving me grief today but I finish at 4 and then 3 days off! Whoopie xx


----------



## firsttimer1

bichon - defo good choice

loolindley - have fun with your pal today; hope ur in a better mood this time heehee :hugs:

mitch - memory foam sounds awesome - let me know how you find it as we wondered about getting one too.

well my appt has been put FORWARD to 10:50am so not long now :) Going to go shopping afterwards and then will update you all. Im more nervvous then excited as i know its a lot of paperwork, tests and weighing etc - BOOOOOOO

sorry so many of you arent sleeping well etc - thats rubbish. Being pregnant really throws things off doesnt it... but itS ALLLLLLLLL worth it :) even the :sick: :)

chat with you ladies later - hopefuly i will have had an ok or good experience!!! xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, FT, my MW never weighed me, just asked how much I weigh, so you could always lie!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Has anyone done any maternity shopping in earnest? Not just bits and bobs. How hard is it!!!!! :nope: there is no decent maternity sections in the shops although loads online at Next and Dorothy Perkins etc. 

I like to try things on and dont really like the whole online for clothes.....especially when my body is changing shape and I have no idea what sizes fit. I know I need to accomodate an eventually growing bump....but I have no idea if I am still a size 10 everywhere else and how thats going to change.

Dont want to spend loads on things that I never get to wear :nope:


----------



## lozza1uk

Holding off until after the scan, just in case!
I'm lucky enough to work from home so spend most of the day in loose fitting clothes anyway. I definitely need a pair of jeans though so will probably look next week. Gap's meant to be OK i've heard? I looked in H&M but the stuff looked hideous.


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Holding off until after the scan, just in case!
> I'm lucky enough to work from home so spend most of the day in loose fitting clothes anyway. I definitely need a pair of jeans though so will probably look next week. Gap's meant to be OK i've heard? I looked in H&M but the stuff looked hideous.

Yeah not keen on H&M at the best of times....never find anything decent.:wacko:

I have ordered a few bits online today (in advance of my scan next week) so we'll see what they are like. Probably all go back :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

sorry girls i soo could not catch up on all your chat lol i went the the hospital yesterday to get my boob lump chcked and its all fine than god

got scan on tusdayyerrrrr still not telling anyoe though lol


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> sorry girls i soo could not catch up on all your chat lol i went the the hospital yesterday to get my boob lump chcked and its all fine than god
> 
> got scan on tusdayyerrrrr still not telling anyoe though lol

Thats great news!!!! :thumbup: Bet you are relieved and now can now really look forward to your scan....exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

I went and asked in M&P when I couldn't get my trousers to do up and they said that you buy the same size as normal and they are cut to accommodate the changes your body goes through. 

I couldn't get over how expensive mat clothes are for really ugly stuff! I ended up looking on ebay and buying a job lot for £20 and I'll sell on the stuff I don't like and can;t see me using. 

xx


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> I went and asked in M&P when I couldn't get my trousers to do up and they said that you buy the same size as normal and they are cut to accommodate the changes your body goes through.
> 
> I couldn't get over how expensive mat clothes are for really ugly stuff! I ended up looking on ebay and buying a job lot for £20 and I'll sell on the stuff I don't like and can;t see me using.
> 
> xx

Oooh ebay - good idea!!! Might get on there for some more key items that I dont want to spend a fortune on :thumbup:


----------



## pooch

morning everyone! i wanted to share this pic, we were talking about dogs following us to the bathroom...i never get any privacy! hehe
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ozzi

Glad you ladies are all getting on so well. 
Just found out we are preggers again and wanted to let you guys know, as you were all so great last month. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time xx


----------



## mitchnorm

ozzi said:


> Glad you ladies are all getting on so well.
> Just found out we are preggers again and wanted to let you guys know, as you were all so great last month. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time xx

Aaaw congratulations!!! Dont think I was on this group when you left us.....sooo pleased for you :happydance:

Due end of April approximately?? Fab x


----------



## ozzi

Yeah late April, early May. Will need to have a scan to confirm as no AF between m/c and BFP... bit reluctant to have another scan as that was how we found out we m/c #1. Will pop on from time to time to see how you are all going, can't believe you guys have made it to lime already! H&H 9 months to you all xx


----------



## redsox

ozzi said:


> Glad you ladies are all getting on so well.
> Just found out we are preggers again and wanted to let you guys know, as you were all so great last month. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time xx

YES! Congratulations!!!! Hoping for all the best for you! :)


----------



## em2656

Afternoon all

Not posted for a few days, but still been keeping up with all your post.

You've had me in stitches most days tbh lol

So many fantastic things hapening what with, scans, appointments, ms going, telling friends/family and so much fruit ripening lol. There is no chance at all of me remembering much detail however as this little one has well and truely claimed my memory and most of my brain.

Well I did the shift on the postnatal ward last sunday night, and loved every second of it. Not like work at all. I work there fairly regularly, but felt so different this time knowing that in about 6.5 months it will be me in one of those beds, battling my way through that first night of utter exhaustion, hormone overload, nappies and feeds.
I can't wait!!!

It did however nearly kill me, as I only managed 3 hours sleep before having to get up and prepare for my monday night slimming world group. Only 1 of my members knows (she helps me with all the lifting of boxes etc bless her), so I couldnt give into it. But I felt so very sick and tired, that I just wanted to cry. Tbh it took me a good few days to get over it, so I think night shifts will be off the menu for a few weeks, until i feel a bit more human.

As for finding out gender...definately! I'm rubbish at surprises and useless at choosing names so need all the time I can get really.

ms is better, but stil not gone, so just having to eat frequently.

2 weeks today until I finally get my first scan, it feels like forever, but I know it'll be worth it.

At my 1st appointment I was given a little mag called 'Emma's diary' and it has the 2 vouchers for bounty packs 1 and 2 in it. Says I can pick them up from argos, so I'm going there now hehehe

mil has taken the kids to alton towers today with a group of about 15 others, but it's not stopped raining all day, so hoping they're still enjoying themselves. We dont pick them up until tomorrow, so hubby and I are about to go to the cinema to watch the new planet of the apes film, before he has to go to work tonight and then I think it'll be an early night for me again.

Sorry, this was a rather self indulgant post wasn't it, didnt mean it to be.

Anyone else suffering from far too much gas?
tmi - Woke myself up last night with the loudest fart I think i've ever done and then had to run to the toilet heaving at the smell hahaha omg! how disgusting is that lol

Have a great day ladies 

Emma xxx


----------



## newfielady

mitchnorm said:


> Has anyone done any maternity shopping in earnest? Not just bits and bobs. How hard is it!!!!! :nope: there is no decent maternity sections in the shops although loads online at Next and Dorothy Perkins etc.
> 
> I like to try things on and dont really like the whole online for clothes.....especially when my body is changing shape and I have no idea what sizes fit. I know I need to accomodate an eventually growing bump....but I have no idea if I am still a size 10 everywhere else and how thats going to change.
> 
> Dont want to spend loads on things that I never get to wear :nope:

I'm going to be ordering some shirts online but I need to try on the pants. Like you said, how do we know what's going to fit? Now I have read that whatever you are in regular shirts is what you still are in maternity sizes. (They just ass extra material for your belly I think :dohh:)


----------



## newfielady

pooch - beautiful dogs. (Do I see a Chocolate Lab as well :winkwink:)

ozzi- that's fantastic news. Much the same thing happened to me. I had a miscarriage in June and (With no period in between) found out I was pregnant again in July. So happy for you. :D 

em2656- That's the funniest things ever. :haha: That might be worse than falling asleep on the toilet. (You know who you are :rofl:)


----------



## lauraclili

Sorry, I'm in a bit of a state. I've got to go for an emergency docs appointment in a minute as my back is so painful and it's radiating down my legs and across my tummy. :( I really hope baby's ok. I'm in a bit of a panic.


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> Sorry, I'm in a bit of a state. I've got to go for an emergency docs appointment in a minute as my back is so painful and it's radiating down my legs and across my tummy. :( I really hope baby's ok. I'm in a bit of a panic.

Laura.....hope eveything is OK...I am sure you'll be fine but you are doing the right thing going to doctors. Let us know how you get on. :hugs: x x


----------



## loolindley

Ozzi, that is great news! Congratulations hun!!! Happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

Laura, are you ok? I really hope the hospital do something to ease your worries. Keeping my thoughts with you that everything is ok :hugs:

Emma - are you a SW consultant? I started 4 weeks ago, so I can pick your brains occasionally if you don't mind?! That's very nice to know!!! :rofl: And as for wind and gas....yes!! I am so burpy, I could win a purping competition. Hideous!, and last night it was like the windy city in our bedroom :blush: It's a good job my OH will sleep through anything!!!

Newfie - falling asleep on the toilet? I don't know what you mean?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ozzi - that is the BEST news ive heard all day :dance: i actually got a litte wet eyed over it, congratulations!!! I am soooooo stoked for u and am SURE this will be your forever baby xxxx YAY!!!! we love good news!!! :dance:

emma - the gas thing? Yup. i hear ya. Totally gross esp as i NEVER do it infront of my OH. honestly, in 5 and a half years he has never heard me.... he always jokes that its building up somewhere inside of me... ewwww! I nearly died the other day just cos he NEARLY heard me! :rofl:

laura - please uopdate us as soon as ur back. I too am having constant back ache now but mw just put it down to my bbs..... i hope yours - and sure it will be - innocent enough too :hugs:

SO ----- i just had my first MW appointment and i have to say she was lovely. She made me get on and off the scales three times because she cud not believe i weight how much i do by looking at me. She even got on them herself to check they were right haha!! She declared it must be my BBs!! (altho i know alot is in my bum too :rofl: )
She has given me LOAAAAAAAAAAAAADS of info which im about to go through - incl the free bounty pack etc which you ladies were on about. And got that pregnancy book feels heavy!!! Jeeeeeez.

After leaving and whilst shopping she called to tell me that my scan has been booked for Thursday Sep 1st - i will be 11 weeks 4 days (is that ok to have a 12 week scan before 12 weeks)???

anyway - im struggling to remember all your scan dates ladies; so after this post im going to write another and we can list our scan dates in it. so if you want yours added - let me know!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Scan dates:*

Sandy28 - Today (29th/08) !!!
lozza1uk - Tues 30th August @ 12 weeks +5 days
2nd Time - Tues 30th August
xdaniellexpx - Tues sep 30th @ 11 weeks + 6 days
mitchnorm - Weds 31st August @ 11 weeks 6 days 
Firsttimer1 - Thursday Sep 1st @ 11 weeks 4 days
Glowstar - Thurs Sep 1st @ 10 weeks
Mscrow - 6th sep @ 12 weeks + 2 days
Lauraclili - 6th sep
Sambles - 7th Sep 12 weeks + 4 days
em2656 - Friday Sep 9th @ 11 weeks 6 days
Redsox - Friday Sep 9th @ 12 weeks + 1 day
Loolindley - 12th September @ 12weeks + 2 days
Widget - 12th Sep @ 12 weeks + 1 day
City Mouse - 14th September @ 12 weeks + 1day (to be confirmed)
Jonannaxoxo - 19th September @ 12 weeks + days


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *Scan dates:*
> 
> Firsttimer1 - Thursday Sep 1st @ 11 weeks 4 days

So glad your appt went well....told you she'd have your scan date :happydance:. Mine is one day short of 12 weeks.....but I reckon our dates could change after the scan :haha:

My 12 weeks scan is Wednesday 31st August wooooooooooooooooop...I will be 11 weeks 6 days


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi
Mine's 30th August, which officially will be 12+5 but i know it will actually be more like 11+5. As long as the 12 week scan is between 11 & 14 weeks it's OK I was told.


----------



## firsttimer1

Im soooo excited that wev are all approaching ''scan time'' already... but SO scared too. I didnt let me OH come to my scan the first time i was pregnant as i kneeewwww something was wrong - and i was right. I never let him come to my scan this time in the 7th week because i was worried it would be the same.... so this will be his first scan! I just hope its a happy one for him.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *Scan dates:*
> 
> lozza - Tues 30th August @ 12 weeks +5 days
> mitchnorm - Weds 31st August @ 11 weeks 6 days
> Firsttimer1 - Thursday Sep 1st @ 11 weeks 4 days
> em2656 - Friday Sep 9th @ 11 weeks 6 days

Soooooo exciting having them all listed!!!!!!!!!!!!! Next weeks gonna be the kick off....this threads going to go mental for a couple of weeks I feel :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Im soooo excited that wev are all approaching ''scan time'' already... but SO scared too. I didnt let me OH come to my scan the first time i was pregnant as i kneeewwww something was wrong - and i was right. I never let him come to my scan this time in the 7th week because i was worried it would be the same.... so this will be his first scan! I just hope its a happy one for him.

It will be fantastic!!! Cant believe you were brave enough to go by yourself :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

I know. i cant believe though how faaaaaar off this seemed when we were all little poppy seeds and apple seeds!

We moan that time goes slow - but actually; since i found out at 3 weeks 4 days - its flown by!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

I think up til 8 weeks dragged but the last 3 weeks have flown by....I think the 2nd scan and use of doppler has really helped :happydance:

Thought looking back it seems like yesterday that I got that BFP! x


----------



## loolindley

My scan date is 12th September, and I will be 12+2, though I bet my dates change again!!!! I'll prob be put back to 6 weeks or something :rofl: Longest. Pregnancy. Ever!!! My last 3 have been by myself, so this will be the first my OH has come to (and the first he has ever seen), so I hope there is something there and his son or daughter is waving or something!!!


----------



## 2nd time

my scan is the 30th cant wait


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my i hope i remember everything and hope i get people right with whats going on:dohh:

wud- love the bump pick!

mitch- we bought a foam mattress wit the foam topper in my last pregnancy, its glorious. hope you enjoy it as much as i do! i need some winter maternity tops. will probably buy second hand since materniy clothes here is a fortune and like you i dont want to spend a ton in case i dont like it for long

loo- thats a funny dream. i have had dreams my DH was being a butt to me so i woke him up to tell him he better knock it off lol

bichon- thats so funny. hormones are crazy. my SIL had due date of march 27. her first scan put her a week later but she decided she didnt want a later date so just kept saying it was still 27th. she is pretty dramatic so goes in all the time to dr and emergency room even for little things. she had another scan and they moved her back up to her due date. she is about a week behind me so she started her 9th week this week while i started my 10th. but she posted on facebook that she was in her 10th week??? i dont know why it annoys me, i shouldnt care. i just think its silly she didnt move her date back before and now is even saying she is a week further than she is. really, why does this bug me???

ozzi- yay congrts!!!!!

2ndtime- so glad it was nothing! 

yay for all the scan dates. and hello to anyone i missed. im sure there was more. i will just have to look back over everything


----------



## blessedmomma

laura- i hope everything is fine and you can relax hun

pooch- cute pups!

sorry if i missed anyone else:dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Laura, hope you and bub are okay!

Ozzie, I'm new to the thread but congratulations! 

Firsttimer, great news about your appointment! Your DH will love the scan!

I've always been a morning person, but lately it's like I can't get the motivation to get out of bed. Not like I'll get any more sleep, but I just can't see the use of getting up! Maybe it stems from waking up four times to pee and three times to get the dog to stop snoring. He's out of control!

Finally I'll start fixating on the only thing that can motivate me... food--and drag myself to the kitchen. But I still feel like there's no point to being out of bed! I think this is my version of pregnancy fatigue--I'm not falling-down tired all day, I'm just not interested in getting on with my day at all.

My scan will probably be 9/14, when I'm 12+1.


----------



## redsox

bub - love your little bump pic (and your striped tunic! so cute!)

laura - i am hopeful it's normal preggo aches and pains. please do update us as we are thinking of you. 

as for the scan list - please add me to the list for september 9th - i will be 12w1d

two TORTUROUS weeks from today!


----------



## firsttimer1

city mouse you crack me up!!!! :rofl: food is a big motivator to me lately as well. But as off monday im going back to swimming and doing zumba once a week. I feel brave enough now :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Hope laura is ok.....


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Hope laura is ok.....

Yeah its been a while....I am sure shes going to be fine


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> *Scan dates:*
> 
> lozza1uk - Tues 30th August @ 12 weeks +5 days
> 2nd Time - Tues 30th August
> mitchnorm - Weds 31st August @ 11 weeks 6 days
> Firsttimer1 - Thursday Sep 1st @ 11 weeks 4 days
> em2656 - Friday Sep 9th @ 11 weeks 6 days
> Redsox - Friday Sep 9th @ 12 weeks + 1 day
> Loolindley - 12th September @ 12weeks + 2 days
> City Mouse - 14th September @ 12 weeks + 1day (to be confirmed)

Can you add me to Sept 19th @ 12 weeks + 5 days


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> *Scan dates:*
> 
> lozza1uk - Tues 30th August @ 12 weeks +5 days
> 2nd Time - Tues 30th August
> mitchnorm - Weds 31st August @ 11 weeks 6 days
> Firsttimer1 - Thursday Sep 1st @ 11 weeks 4 days
> em2656 - Friday Sep 9th @ 11 weeks 6 days
> Redsox - Friday Sep 9th @ 12 weeks + 1 day
> Loolindley - 12th September @ 12weeks + 2 days
> City Mouse - 14th September @ 12 weeks + 1day (to be confirmed)

Mine is same as yours Kas.....September the 1st. Oddly enough I will only be 10 weeks :wacko: and the Midwife made that appt so unsure why it's so early :shrug: feel like I might be missing out seeing more if you know what I mean. I will go and then complain when I get there that I want one at 12 weeks :haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So for all you ladies that have had a baby before... was it the baby I possibly felt or something else.

I know that its probably too early to feel the baby at this time but here is what happened:

I was lying on my bed (trying to feel less nauseated) and I was flat on my back with my hands resting on my belly just relaxing... and I felt this little tickle feeling in my belly (right where I think my uterus and baby are)... it was only for a split second but it was something I don't think I have ever felt. Was it just my imagination or could it have been baby?


----------



## firsttimer1

mmm glowtar - do you want the nuchal testing at your scan? Its just im pretty sure they can only do it from week 11?? I would question it if i were you. But i think u can have it from 11 weeks to 13 weeks & something days....

.... iff they offer you a scan at 10 weeks and then another at 12 weeks then GREAT! but make surer the 2nd scan wont replace the one at 16/20 weeks or whenever it happens

:hugs:

ps. joanna - sorry cant help with ur question! xx im sure someone can :) xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmm hard to say but I would say it's possibly too early for baby. In my twenties when I had my first I was very thin and didn't feel her move until around 18 weeks. With my 2nd 2 years later I felt her move around 13-14 weeks. 

I think sometimes a little muscle can twitch...or it could be gas :shrug: BUT I hope it was your baby :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Well I did say I didn't want the AFP test as been there done that before and was high risk for Spina Bifida...even though baby was fine! caused me a lot of stress.

I decided against the blood test as I am high risk anyway because of my age. I didn't say I didn't want things looked at closely at the scan though :shrug:

Oh well...will see what Thursday brings :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow try not to worry then hun. But if you DO want it later then no harm in asking :) Funny enough i was looking at scans of 10 week babies the other day and cudnt believe how baby like they are!!! To think thats in my tummy - sooooo weird LOL :)

:hugs:


----------



## harrybaby

Joanna - it probabley was some little movements you felt - some people think its too early etc etc but when your lay flat on your back and the laws iof gravitys pulling your tummy in - I reckon you can deffo feel flutters easier! Second time round I reckon im gonna feel flutters earlier because when I lie on my back I can really feel the shape of my uterus (even if it is still in my pelvic area). The other day I got all excited because i feel bubbles on my hand, turned out to be gas haha. 

Wishful thinking never hurt nobody!

Thats my opinion anyways!


----------



## loolindley

Just a question.....my NT at 16 weeks is not a scan, but a blood test I am told. Am I the only one like this? I was also told it had to be between 15+4 and 18....not after 12 weeks. Im confused now...


----------



## lauraclili

Everything's ok. Phew! I've sprained the ligamnet in my pelvis (probably by cleaning!) and it should get better soon. However, I've been prescribed anti-sickness meds as my body is apparently in starvation mode which is more likely to affect baby than anything else. 

Thanks for all your messages.

Xx


----------



## loolindley

I'm so glad that is all it is Laura. Take care of yourself and get better soon. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

loo its usually a blood test and also a scan where they look at fluid build up on baby during scan @ 12 weeks? the combined results of both give you your rating. this is what im having anyway.

maybe others can shed some light on whether it can be done by blood alone at 16 weeks?

LAURA - Thats great news!!! xxxx glad everything is okay :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> Everything's ok. Phew! I've sprained the ligamnet in my pelvis (probably by cleaning!) and it should get better soon. However, I've been prescribed anti-sickness meds as my body is apparently in starvation mode which is more likely to affect baby than anything else.
> 
> Thanks for all your messages.
> 
> Xx

Fantastic news......and a great reason to not be doing house work :haha: x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> loo its usually a blood test and also a scan where they look at fluid build up on baby during scan @ 12 weeks? the combined results of both give you your rating. this is what im having anyway.
> 
> maybe others can shed some light on whether it can be done by blood alone at 16 weeks?
> 
> LAURA - Thats great news!!! xxxx glad everything is okay :dance:

The NT is definatlely around week 12....as that coupled with the 2 blood measurements gives you your Downs 'rating'. You can have a different set of tests done in the 2nd trimester but I dont think this is coupled with the scan. :wacko:

Going for an early soak in the bath with my pregnancy book. Will let you know what I find out :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

lauraclili said:


> Everything's ok. Phew! I've sprained the ligamnet in my pelvis (probably by cleaning!) and it should get better soon. However, I've been prescribed anti-sickness meds as my body is apparently in starvation mode which is more likely to affect baby than anything else.
> 
> Thanks for all your messages.
> 
> Xx

Great news! 

Loo - I thought the normal process was a scan at 12 (ish) weeks, appt at 16 weeks (which is just a bloods/urine one) then the final scan at 20 weeks. I think that's what i'm getting. Pretty sure the NT scan has to be done before 14 weeks otherwise it's too late.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - your having this (just read it in my preg book):-

*Serum screening*
*Serum screening is a blood test that screens for downs syndrome, usually at about 16 weeks. It measures 3 or 4 pregnancy related blood chemicals to give your individual statistic for risk of having a baby with D.S 
Serum screening on its own is not recommended for twin or multiples*

so seems normal... just didnt know it was possible by blood alone... but now we know! ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

laura so glad baby is ok! take care of yourself and dont push it. get that baby some food in there!!!

just talked to my ob and they will schedule my nt scan after my next appt. my next appt i will be 12+5. i know they can get me in for a scan immediately but not likely. how long do they have to get me in for it so that its valid???


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Firsttimer!! Top research marks for you :D xx


----------



## blessedmomma

joanna- was gonna say it could either be baby, gas, etc. when i lay on my back in bed is when i feel mine in early days though. its very possible, just not sure though:flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed ive just looked in this frickin heavy pregnancy book the MW gave me and it says the nuchal scan must be between 8 weeks and 14 weeks...

...im sure i read somewhere else that it must be down before 13 weeks and something days.... mmm....

...i suppose this is the book to go by seen as it came from the mw?? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun. i guess they will have to get me in within a week


----------



## redsox

Laura!

So relieved all is okay. Take it easy and hopefully with the meds you can get some food down and keep it there! :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Laura, glad you're all right!

.


----------



## loolindley

Citymouse, I am only doing the non invasive tests. I am awaiting the results on those before I decide to go ahead with the other two.


----------



## MsCrow

Laura, I'm glad it's 'just' a pulled muscle. Hope you can chill out.

My scan is on 6 September when I'll be 12 weeks 2 days


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Citymouse, I am only doing the non invasive tests. I am awaiting the results on those before I decide to go ahead with the other two.

Yeah the invasive tests such as amnio and cvs are only offered if the combined scan and blood test indications come up as a high risk. 

It used to be that you only got accurate blood tests in the second trimester....hence the 16 week bloods...but now they are far more advanced and can pick up any problems much earlier...therefore better for mother and that difficult decision :nope:

My company manufactures and sells these diagnostic tests (yes i am a scientist geek type :haha:)


----------



## Widger

Hi everyone!! When are my boobs going to grow?? Seriously, last time round it hurt to take off my bra at this stage, well I'm pretty sure it did, yet this time round they haven't even grown yet. After BFing my son, I was hoping for a bit of ompf in that area but no :cry: Anyone else on baby number 2 or 2+ and any experience of boobs growing/hurting one time, then not the other? I don't want them to hurt.... JUST GROW!!! Especially as I have this black tie do in Sept and my dress could defo do with a little more cleavage :haha:

Wouldluvabub - Got a gorgeous bump coming :yipee:

Bichon - Totally irrational but to a pregnant lady totally rational :haha: Seriously, I'm with Loolindley on the being jealous of others before you :haha: In my NCT group I was 2nd in line, yet was the 4th to pop. I'd cry every time I'd hear about a new girl feeling like something was going to happen when I was due before them... that was until my labour started and my little bubba didn't arrive until 2.5 days later!!!! (during that time 2 girls got in before me)

MsCrow - Hope feeling a llittle better now after acupuncture :hugs:

Glowstar - Could you be getting a dating scan, then a nuchal scan later? That is what happend to my friend

Loolindley - At least you didn't actually throw icy water on him :haha: or forget you were sitting on the toilet and get up off the seat :rofl: (that one is not forgotten FT) :rofl:

Mitch - How is the mattress? Bet you can't wait to check it out tonight! I spent a fortune on a mattress and 8 years later it is still going strong. Best money spent.

Maternity wear - I really didn't buy that much last time as it is just so expensive. Of the few pieces I did get I got from Topshop. Their jeans are fab!! H&M - foul, although did find one top that was pretty nice. I bought a cheapish pair of work trousers in New Look which was pretty much the only thing that was any good in there. I just ended up buying tops that were free flowing from under my boobs. Empire line I think it is called. I also lived in my leggings but used them as trousers with long tops and my boots - if that makes sense. I think it is worth investing in jeans and trousers but with tops I was able to go up a size, then another towards the end. 

What I didn't realise was that my proper bump didn't really come out until I was nearly 30 weeks! Seriously, when you see pregnant ladies out on the street they are either really very pregnant or it is their 2nd /3rd/4th baby etc.

Ozzi - Congrats on your pregnancy 

2nd time - Congrats on your test today 

Emma - Boy do I have excess gas :rofl: God knows where it is all coming from. 

Laura - Glad all is well and hope you can rest up :hugs:

FT - Glad all went well with midwife and lucky you getting scanned earlier!! I have a long wait!! Well, 2 weeks on Monday. My scan date is 12th Sept when I will be 12 weeks and 1 day although I'm sure that will change again :haha:


----------



## Sambles

Hi lovely ladies,

Not been on for a while so got lots of catching up to do :thumbup:

I have only one word for today and that's ... constipation! Urrgghh I hate it lol

Widger - I'm the opposite, I've already gone up a cup size from a D to E. I'm kinda worried at what they will end up at :haha:

firsttimer - glad you finally got a date for your scan, less than a week to go :happydance: Can you add me to the scan list please? Mine's on 7th Sept and I will be 12 + 4

Laura - glad all is ok with you and bubs :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## firsttimer1

Updated the list ladies, we can all refer to it on page 296 ;) roll on next week and our first scans... Belonging to lozza & 2ndtime on the 30th! :dance:


----------



## Sambles

firsttimer1 said:


> Updated the list ladies, we can all refer to it on page 296 ;) roll on next week and our first scans... Belonging to lozza & 2ndtime on the 30th! :dance:

:happydance::happydance: This thread has got an exciting few weeks coming up :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya

Widger - new mattress has arrived and it expanding nicely. Think we'll put on the bed tonight to check it out. Gonna take some getting use to....but think I am going to love it :thumbup:

I have also definately gone up a cup size and I have nipples that you can hang clothes from (TMI :haha:). Very senstive too.

So excited about all the scans for you ladies.....and ME!!!!! :happydance:

Right Papa Johns pizza ordered online and awaiting delivery. Not fancying any meat options....off chicken for a while....have ordered Medium thin crust, cheese and tomato with anchovies, fresh tomatoes, mushrooms and ....you guessed it....JALAPENOS!!!!! And have extra in cupboard just in case......yummy!!

What you ladies eating tonight??? x x


----------



## Sambles

Mmmm Papa Johns sounds good :thumbup: I've just eaten chicken in creamy peppercorn sauce with rice. Was very yummy but I'm finding that I can't eat as much in one go as I used to. I need to eat little and often now xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Sambles said:


> Mmmm Papa Johns sounds good :thumbup: I've just eaten chicken in creamy peppercorn sauce with rice. Was very yummy but I'm finding that I can't eat as much in one go as I used to. I need to eat little and often now xx

Same here....I cannot finish a normal size meal....and have now ordered a Medium pizza!!! Not really needed but its the smallest size they do in thin crust. Cant abide a doughy pizza :growlmad:

:pizza:


----------



## Sambles

I only like thin crust as well. Has anyone weighed themselves yet? I think I've put on about 3 - 4 pounds but will weigh myself on Sunday to see x


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> It's not even lunchtime here, but I just ate a bunch of tostitos (nacho chips--not sure if you have the brand in the UK) and 1/3 jar of nacho cheese dip... And I'm NOT sorry! Lol. I was lying down and feeling a little queasy and now I feel fine.

Ooooh they are lovely.....get some jalapenos on there :winkwink:


----------



## redsox

citymouse said:


> It's not even lunchtime here, but I just ate a bunch of tostitos (nacho chips--not sure if you have the brand in the UK) and 1/3 jar of nacho cheese dip... And I'm NOT sorry! Lol. I was lying down and feeling a little queasy and now I feel fine.

Citymouse - I LIVED for nachos - queso especially - the first month or so! It felt like the only thing to combat my nausea. So odd!!!

Today I had flavor blasted Goldfish and chocolate Soymilk - the palate of a preschooler! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive just had some rice and bolognise meat... apart from i ended up easting NO rice and half the meat haha 

ive put on loads - about 5 pounds i reckon!

I used to exercise 3 times a week tho and stopped when got BFP.... starting again on monday so hope that will bring my weight back into check ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

> Today I had flavor blasted Goldfish and chocolate Soymilk

ehhhhhh??? your eating goldfish???? :saywhat:


----------



## Widger

Pie and chips for me tonight... the thought of it not great, but I know as soon as it arrives I will devour.

Oh and I think I may have a problem.... I didn't take all my pills yesterday (baby aspirin, b6, folic acid.... the list goes on) so I thought I'd check the heartbeat again. So since Sunday I have only missed out on one day... arrghhh thank god it is being taken away from me in a couple of weeks.

Doppler users - So I heard the heartbeat although it didn't come up on the screen, then all of a sudden it sounded like 2 heartbeats, then it went normal again. Can you get an echo going on inside? I'm pretty sure from ultrasound that there was only one in there.


----------



## Widger

Oh and as for exercise, I used to 3 times a week but my doc advised me to give it up until 12 week scan due to my mc history. I also was going so slow (training in the park) that everybody was looking at me (I used to be fastest in group) - they don't know. Can't wait to get back as put on over 3 stone with my son. Would like to stay in shape this time round.


----------



## em2656

Well planet of the apes was fantastic! we ended up watching inbetweeners too which was so funny.
I am a slimming world consultant yes and very happy to have my brains picked hehehe

It's a bit of a case of do as I say not as I do at the minute, because I am way off plan at the moment, but hey there's plenty of time to get back to it lol.

Emma x


----------



## mitchnorm

Uuurrrggghh too much pizza.....having to lie flat on sofa :nope:

Think it could be an early night for me ....i am shattered :sleep:


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> Today I had flavor blasted Goldfish and chocolate Soymilk
> 
> ehhhhhh??? your eating goldfish???? :saywhat:Click to expand...

Lol! Don't you have Goldfish crackers? They're the best in soup!

Edited to add: https://www.pepperidgefarm.com/productlanding.aspx?catid=722


----------



## loolindley

Nom! I'm all about the spicey vegetarian pizza at the moment....extra Jalepenos!!!! I'm a bit off my meat too, but this hit the spot on Tuesday night!

Al is working tonight, so simple tea for me tonight...home made wedges and cheesy beans!


----------



## loolindley

Goldfish crackers is just plain...er......crackers!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- what was it that made you opt out of testing? something specific you saw? i can do the blood work and scan at 13ish weeks if i want and the triple screen blood work at 16-18 weeks. i usually only do the triple screen with my pregnancies. was only gonna do the extra at 13 weeks cuz i will be 34 when i deliver this baby. im still not sure if i will or not though. i will def still do the triple screen at 16-18 weeks. i have to let them know by my next appt which is on sept 12, so i have some time


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had flavor blasted Goldfish and chocolate Soymilk
> 
> ehhhhhh??? your eating goldfish???? :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Don't you have Goldfish crackers? They're the best in soup!
> 
> Edited to add: https://www.pepperidgefarm.com/productlanding.aspx?catid=722Click to expand...

again - :saywhat: that is frickin hilarious! I love it - crackers shaped like goldfish. Its so pointless and brilliant at the same time LOL I cant wait to visit the U.S when baby is old enough and experince all these weird foods im hearing about thru u ladies :)

*em2656* - your a slimming world consultant eh?? LOL your gonna get loads of questions now heehee. I was thinking about joining as i had weight to lose before getting my BFP. so.... whats a good weight aim whilst pregnant?? like can we actually lose weight whilst tummy gets a bit bigger in 2 tri? as surely arms etc can get thinner? or no? or is it a case of stabilising or gaining as little as poss?


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> Today I had flavor blasted Goldfish and chocolate Soymilk
> 
> ehhhhhh??? your eating goldfish???? :saywhat:Click to expand...

Yes, I am just plucking them from the fishtank here at work and gobbling them down. I can't control the craving for those tasty little guys. 

Hahahah! Just kidding...they are tasty crackers that I am so sad it seems you don't have in the UK!

https://www.pepperidgefarm.com/productdetail.aspx?catid=776

EDIT: Now my joke seems silly as Citymouse took care of things and explained I wasn't really eating small aquarium fish! haha!


----------



## firsttimer1

you laugh but when i was about 3 years old my mum sd she was talking to some of my aunts and uncles in my aunts living room, and next thing she sees over their shoulders is me walking up to the fish tank - at which point i pull out a goldfish and put him in my mouth! Mum sd she has never moved faster and they managed to get it out alive... how grosssssss is that!!!!! They have never let me forget :(


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- you are a very fascinating person :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

blessedmomma said:


> ft- you are a very fascinating person :rofl:

thats a very polite way of putting it ;)


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

redsox said:


> Yes, I am just plucking them from the fishtank here at work and gobbling them down. I can't control the craving for those tasty little guys.

Lolololol!

Yes, didn't you know that's why Americans love fish tanks so much? Built-in snack food!


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> ft- you are a very fascinating person :rofl:

YOU SAID IT!!! :)

Love it all... too too funny.

How did I somehow know FT was going to say she ate a real goldfish??? :)


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> citymouse- what was it that made you opt out of testing? something specific you saw? i can do the blood work and scan at 13ish weeks if i want and the triple screen blood work at 16-18 weeks. i usually only do the triple screen with my pregnancies. was only gonna do the extra at 13 weeks cuz i will be 34 when i deliver this baby. im still not sure if i will or not though. i will def still do the triple screen at 16-18 weeks. i have to let them know by my next appt which is on sept 12, so i have some time
> 
> Well, I would not undergo any invasive tests regardless, or terminate the pregnancy, so I figured what's the point?
> 
> California has a statewide prenatal screening program, and to be honest it weirds me out. For cost reasons they opt for a less accurate testing protocol that routinely returns both false positives and negatives. Plus I read an Internet post by a woman with high-risk results and was horrified by how pushy the counselors were with her about her "options."
> 
> The state and insurance companies are paying a lot of money for women to have this testing done, which to me says they're interested in saving money somewhere--by not having to pay for medical treatment/care of babies with abnormalities. And that is too close to eugenics for my taste.
> 
> I have complete compassion for women who don't feel equipped to handle a special needs baby, but the truth is that I am--financially and otherwise. So should that happen I will deal with it.
> 
> So I couldn't find a compelling reason to go ahead with even the NT scan.Click to expand...

we would not do an amnio or terminate if ours came back high risk either. we would just trust the Lord has a special purpose behind it and have faith in Him.
i have compassion for other women too on the issue. we believe the bible is God's Word and He is very specific that i am NOT to judge. we extend mercy and prayers for anyone facing this for sure. i wasnt called to discriminate, but to love.:flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- was there any aftershocks??


----------



## loolindley

I like Kas because she always says what I'm thinking....she just gets the stick for it, when I sit back and get all the answers!!! :rofl:


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> redsox- was there any aftershocks??

Yes! There have been at least 4, but thankfully nothing major. The last one was in the middle of the night Wednesday night. Woke my husband up, but thankfully not poor pregnant ol' me! Not only would I have freaked, but I need my beauty sleep more than ever!

We do have a hurricane headed our way this weekend though! It's so insane. Poor hubby's b-day is likely to be squashed by Hurricane Irene.


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> redsox- was there any aftershocks??
> 
> Yes! There have been at least 4, but thankfully nothing major. The last one was in the middle of the night Wednesday night. Woke my husband up, but thankfully not poor pregnant ol' me! Not only would I have freaked, but I need my beauty sleep more than ever!
> 
> We do have a hurricane headed our way this weekend though! It's so insane. Poor hubby's b-day is likely to be squashed by Hurricane Irene.Click to expand...

im so sorry hun. hopefully the aftershocks are done! and also the hurricane doesnt do too much. :hugs: i have an aunt and uncle with 2 children living in north carolina and im worried about them.


----------



## firsttimer1

Ha ha well I WAS 3! It was even bought up at our wedding. Oh the shame! I'm a very inquisitive person which is why I studied psychology. I obviously wondered at 3 why we eat fish and not goldfish and thought I wud find out LOL!! :)

Redsox i hope u dont get any mor quakes, it sounds so scary :(

Loo, happy to help !!! :)


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> redsox- was there any aftershocks??
> 
> Yes! There have been at least 4, but thankfully nothing major. The last one was in the middle of the night Wednesday night. Woke my husband up, but thankfully not poor pregnant ol' me! Not only would I have freaked, but I need my beauty sleep more than ever!
> 
> We do have a hurricane headed our way this weekend though! It's so insane. Poor hubby's b-day is likely to be squashed by Hurricane Irene.Click to expand...
> 
> im so sorry hun. hopefully the aftershocks are done! and also the hurricane doesnt do too much. :hugs: i have an aunt and uncle with 2 children living in north carolina and im worried about them.Click to expand...

Poor North Carolina always gets hit. My family lives on Cape Cod in Massachusetts so they are very hurricance prone too. Here's hoping it's not as bad as they are projecting!


----------



## redsox

Poor North Carolina always gets hit. My family lives on Cape Cod in Massachusetts so they are very hurricance prone too. Here's hoping it's not as bad as they are projecting![/QUOTE]

OY! Just saw that they are evacuating parts of New York City and closing the Metro down there this weekend. EEEKK! That does not bode well.


----------



## mitchnorm

I lost my Papa Johns pizza through another episode of anti-constipation....one extreme to the other....why cant it just be back to normal :cry:

And stay safe our US ladies in the hurricaine path x x


----------



## firsttimer1

Awww sorry Mitch :( xxx maybe its all those jalepenos LOL


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Awww sorry Mitch :( xxx maybe its all those jalepenos LOL

Mmmm you may have a point there....though it least it clears 3-4 days worth :rofl:

Seriously though...poor bubba must have thought the world was ending...... tmi sorry:haha:....get worried that bubbas affected


----------



## loolindley

I know what you mean Mitch, I am either one way or the other too. Yesterday I was in agony....this morning I had to stay within dashing distance of the toilet! I can't win!!!

Is anyone watching BB? I've just been watching the spike game behind my hands - but not because of the spike....because I can't stand polystyrene!!


----------



## loolindley

OH has just text me from work saying we can have a nice lazy day tomorrow...he doesn't know about the list of things I have for him to do yet!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> I know what you mean Mitch, I am either one way or the other too. Yesterday I was in agony....this morning I had to stay within dashing distance of the toilet! I can't win!!!
> 
> Is anyone watching BB? I've just been watching the spike game behind my hands - but not because of the spike....because I can't stand polystyrene!!

A phobia of polystyrene....thats very strange. Firsttimer - please analyse the psychology of that:haha:

BB!!!!.....BB!!!!! shame on you :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Oh, I am terrible!!! I spend half of Christmas day with my fingers in my ears trying not to heave!!! Polystyrene and spiders should be banned!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Oh, I am terrible!!! I spend half of Christmas day with my fingers in my ears trying not to heave!!! Polystyrene and spiders should be banned!!!!

New one on me...had a bad experience with it?

Re your lazy day....i am so going to spend some extra time acquainting myself with my new foam mattress....feels amazing


----------



## firsttimer1

Ah try not to worry Hun, apparently i was tol today it won't bother baby! :) Xxx night night ladies... I'm creamcrackered! Zzzz....


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Ah try not to worry Hun, apparently i was tol today it won't bother baby! :) Xxx night night ladies... I'm creamcrackered! Zzzz....

Night x i am not long for my bed either :sleep:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

Excuse me, just venting. :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

mitchnorm said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I am terrible!!! I spend half of Christmas day with my fingers in my ears trying not to heave!!! Polystyrene and spiders should be banned!!!!
> 
> New one on me...had a bad experience with it?
> 
> Re your lazy day....i am so going to spend some extra time acquainting myself with my new foam mattress....feels amazingClick to expand...

yay!!!! mine is so wonderful. i absolutely love my mattress:cloud9:

hope the constant back and forth settles down. im just constipated:nope: my DH gets a call twice a week at work when i finally poo. im so proud i have to tell someone:dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Bed for me too. Nos Da. x


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> I am so tired today and the dog is driving me crazy! He just wants to go out and look for things to eat and pee on. Plus it's about 100 degrees with a hot wind blowing. I just want to get two uninterrupted hours of sleep at some point. Honestly, I know having a baby means not much sleep, but at least you don't have to get shoes on and take a baby out in the heat! If they made dog diapers...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Mitch, I am either one way or the other too. Yesterday I was in agony....this morning I had to stay within dashing distance of the toilet! I can't win!!!
> 
> Is anyone watching BB? I've just been watching the spike game behind my hands - but not because of the spike....because I can't stand polystyrene!!
> 
> A phobia of polystyrene....thats very strange. Firsttimer - please analyse the psychology of that:haha:
> 
> BB!!!!.....BB!!!!! shame on you :winkwink:Click to expand...

no idea what it means... BUT loolindley, i can help you get support for this terrible phobia:

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=22963346472

I hope u find the help u need there :hugs: 

:rofl:


----------



## loolindley

OMG!!! Friends!!!! Finally people who understand me! 'JOIN'!!!


----------



## loolindley

Even the group is giving me the heebie jeebies! I keep getting shivers! Bleugh!


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: ft!!!!!!!

why do they have pics of it??? surely its freaking people out who have a fear of it!:haha:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

H.I.L.A.R.I.O.U.S

I love that they have a photo of it haha xxx

right - my good deed done for the day, im off to bed LOL - chat tomo ladies, have a good evening (or day if not in UK) xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> we would not do an amnio or terminate if ours came back high risk either. we would just trust the Lord has a special purpose behind it and have faith in Him.
> i have compassion for other women too on the issue. we believe the bible is God's Word and He is very specific that i am NOT to judge. we extend mercy and prayers for anyone facing this for sure. i wasnt called to discriminate, but to love.:flower:
> 
> Totally agree. I think the primary commands are to love and not to judge, and it's a horrible, twisted shame that so many people discard those commands in the name of religion!
> 
> Reading this a year or so ago really affected me on the subject of special needs children (worth noting that she had an early screening and a false negative): https://www.kellehampton.com/2010/01/nella-cordelia-birth-story.htmlClick to expand...

citymouse, i used this story in one of my trianing sessions recently on learning disability and in particular Trisomy 21 (D. syndrome). Its so touching and heart felt. 

I think that alot of ladies have the test not because they wud terminate etc, but because we all want to feel prepared. And even then sometimes tests etc (as in this story) arent accurate. 

Stories like this let us know tho that its ok though. its so inspiring xxxx

Night all xxx


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## redsox

citymouse said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> we would not do an amnio or terminate if ours came back high risk either. we would just trust the Lord has a special purpose behind it and have faith in Him.
> i have compassion for other women too on the issue. we believe the bible is God's Word and He is very specific that i am NOT to judge. we extend mercy and prayers for anyone facing this for sure. i wasnt called to discriminate, but to love.:flower:
> 
> Totally agree. I think the primary commands are to love and not to judge, and it's a horrible, twisted shame that so many people discard those commands in the name of religion!
> 
> Reading this a year or so ago really affected me on the subject of special needs children (worth noting that she had an early screening and a false negative): https://www.kellehampton.com/2010/01/nella-cordelia-birth-story.htmlClick to expand...

I have never read this before and just read at work and am struggling not to openly bawl at my desk. What a brave and honest story. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MsCrow

Eating goldfish, dog diapers, fear of packaging materials, I feel like I should be wearing a white coat, not a dressing gown.

A good US friend of mine was living in NZ and her mother undertook to send her several boxes of Goldfish Colors. I was so shocked at the mega size of the box!

MrC has been trying to cheer me up and came home with three caffeine free loose teas from Whittards. He's so good to me. Meanwhile I have been having paranoia trips that I've had an MMC having been in the first trimester forum. Yes I am yawning, am slightly constipated and marginally sensitive breasts but man, I wish I had a doppler.


----------



## em2656

*em2656* - your a slimming world consultant eh?? LOL your gonna get loads of questions now heehee. I was thinking about joining as i had weight to lose before getting my BFP. so.... whats a good weight aim whilst pregnant?? like can we actually lose weight whilst tummy gets a bit bigger in 2 tri? as surely arms etc can get thinner? or no? or is it a case of stabilising or gaining as little as poss?[/QUOTE]

lol I dont mind. Could talk about it all day.

The only difference in your plan when you are pregnant is that we recommend that you do the Extra Easy plan but, you need to have 2 x Healthy Extra A's and 2 x Healthy Extra B's instead of 1 of each.

In terms of what to aim for or expect, realy we are looking at trying to increase activity and maintain a healthy weight. So what you weigh when you fall pregnant, partly determines what we'd expect you to gain.

If starting the extra easy plan will actually be quite a big change to what you had previously been eating, then yes, you could possibly expect to lose weight initially.

Obviously all SW plans are basically healthy eating plans as apposed to extreme diets and therefore perfectly safe and healthy for pregnant women to follow. If anything, it means that you know you are getting a really good, nutritious diet throughout your pregnancy, without having to give it too much thought.

I am launching the first antenatal sw group on the 13th sept at our local maternity hospital and along with a midwife (how cool's that? thoughout my pregnancy, I'll be working alongside a midwife every week, therefore can ask loads of questions and advice etc woop!), will be setting 'Step' targets for the ladies each week instead of weight loss targets. They will each get a pedometer and will keep a record of no. of steps each day as well as a food diary. I cant wait! Thinking I might use one myself and set myself some step targets just to keep active throughout.

Emma x


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- that is a great story. i bawled a good 3-4 times. how absolutely precious:)


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies I don't really have anything new to post. Just saying goodnight and wishing my pregnancy book was here so I could do some reading. Night all.


----------



## pooch

I love catching up on this thread, the whole goldfish confusion was so funny!! And those flavor blasted ones are so good. I went to the gym for a second day in a row, this time for body pump...i swear my muscles have atrophied. Does anyone else feel very weak? 
I just wanted to say tp my fellow east coasters be safe this weekend with irene!


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: citymouse!

newfie- night night:sleep:

pooch- we nearly always have either goldfish or whales in our house. i have made myself sick on them. my girls like them in soup and my boys like them as a snack. i cant even look at them right now. :nope:


----------



## citymouse

I haven't done anything but the lightest cardio since my tww. Hoping to start yoga soon since the teacher is one of the few friends we've told. But I need to get back to some strength training... someday...

Good night all, sleep sweet with your little babies!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

By hec, you girls can talk! Lol. 

Have done some catching us but loads I missed.

Loolindley my midwife told me the nuchal screening scam can only be done between ten and twelve weeks and that the scan is far more accurate than the blood tests, she said that the rate of amnio in our hospital has dropped considerably since they brought in the nuchal scan.

Someone asked if anyone else wasn't having any testing to indicate this sort of thing. We've decided not to go for it too. The midwife said to me I had to be prepared for what I would do with the results and I wouldn't have an amnio so pointless me having the test done.

Had a really nice night with the family tonight so that was good and looking forward to more time with them tomorrow.

It's 4.30am ish and I can't sleep but my eyes are killing me. Poo!

I still haven't had my date for my 12 week scan so I'm going to have to ring them on Tuesday :(

Hope you are all ok, sorry if I've missed anything big xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I know someone who went into labour after an amnio at 22 weeks and her baby girl was perfect, no downs. Obviously they were beyond devestated. I suppose you have to weigh up the odds, if the risk of mc after amnio is 1:200 and your risk of downs is 1:250 ???? Is it worth the risk.

My midwife told me she had 2 ladies similar age one was high risk one was very low risk (based on blood test). The high risk had a perfect baby the low risk had a downs baby.

Sorry, all that sounds a bit depressing!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning ladies...

Havent had chance to catch up on all the overnight posts....but quick question for doppler users.....have you had attempts to find hb and cannot locate. I have found pretty much everytime since 10 weeks (like 4 times) but this morning could not locate...normal? Just a bit concerned...thanks x x


----------



## firsttimer1

Morning ladieeeees!

*MsCrow* - everttime i go in firt tri i leave feeling the same - that something is wrong, that my symptoms arent string enough and that ive had another miscarriage. Ive got to the point now where i dont pop in alot, but when i do i only read posts which are positive and fun. Its hard because i want to offer support oon the negative ones.... but i just cant for my own sanity at the moment. Are u going to get a doppler?? xxxx 

*Pooch *- I alllways feel weak LOL. Not sure how im gonna feel when i start excersising next week. I stopped as soon as got my BFP lol x

*Bichon *- have a GREAT time with your family today; glad ur having so much fun :hugs:
*
Glowstar* - what a sad story, i feel so sorry for them. But altho its depressing its important to state the facts - so thank you :hugs: . 
I will have the scan/bood test but even then if my risk is high i wont have intrusive testing. I will just try my best then to mentally prepare myself that i cud be having a baby who has tris 21. Luckily having worked in the learning disability sector my whole life (almost lol), i know alot about support and care etc - but its quite different when its your own child. 

*mitch *- ive had times where its ALOT harder but did find it in the end - sometimes only for seconds though. Your at the point now where your baby can hide behind the placenta so apparently its normal not to find the baby every time. I know you will still worry anyway but i promise from everything ive read its normal xxx are u going to try again later? U cud do the mw trick of having a cup of caffiene tea to make the baby more alert haha xxx sounds like drugging them!!?? :wacko: sure its harmless tho xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *mitch *- ive had times where its ALOT harder but did find it in the end - sometimes only for seconds though. Your at the point now where your baby can hide behind the placenta so apparently its normal not to find the baby every time. I know you will still worry anyway but i promise from everything ive read its normal xxx are u going to try again later? U cud do the mw trick of having a cup of caffiene tea to make the baby more alert haha xxx sounds like drugging them!!?? :wacko: sure its harmless tho xxx

Yeah hubby says to try later....i hadnt had breakfast yet so maybe a bit of peanut butter on toast will help :haha:

Might have a proper cup of coffee now....i am totally decaff these days so one cup will be fine. Mmmmmmmmmm how dare bubba hide from me!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

i still have one cup of normal tea a day - ive got caffeine free if want any more than 1 cup.... but i usually dont as it does NOT taste the same ;)

i might get to use my doppler too when hubby comes home. we usually do it on sundays but were home in slough tomorrrow as its my mums bday :) YAY!


----------



## mitchnorm

First timer!!!!!!! YOU ARE AN ABSOLUTE STAR!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure if it was the peanut butter on toast or the full caffeined coffee but just checked again (when hubby not in room - maybe he jinxs it :haha:).......and there bubba was within 10 seconds. Only listened for 5 seconds....170-175 bpm :haha:


Woooooop x x x x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Kas get Yorkshire Decaff tea - I promise yo it's a gorgeous cuppa :)

I have one cup of normal Yorkshire Tea in the morning to get me going then switch to Yorkshire Decaff after that. Well just doing a few jobs before the family come round. We were meant to be having a BBQ tonight bit the weather is pants and keeps chucking it down!

Talk to you girls later.

Wish my doppler would arrive ;)

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Kas get Yorkshire Decaff tea - I promise yo it's a gorgeous cuppa :)
> 
> I have one cup of normal Yorkshire Tea in the morning to get me going then switch to Yorkshire Decaff after that. Well just doing a few jobs before the family come round. We were meant to be having a BBQ tonight bit the weather is pants and keeps chucking it down!
> 
> Talk to you girls later.
> 
> Wish my doppler would arrive ;)
> 
> xxx

Tetley decaff horrible but PG Tips is alright....as long as you brew for longer :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hay ladies how r u all i have my scan on tuesdayy woooooo :D


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> hay ladies how r u all i have my scan on tuesdayy woooooo :D

After a little scare of not finding bubba on doppler this morning......i am happy again that cafffeine woke he/she up :happydance:

Morning......bet you are excited about scan...have mine Wednesday :thumbup: x x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i cant wait super skint at the moment i feel like crap :(


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - well i dont like to be a big head; but .... THANKS!!! lol xxx

bichon - oooo i will try that then! been drinking tetley i think, which now sounds like the wrong choice :)

danielle - MOOORNING! glad ur looking forward to your scan, im looking forward to your update - exciting!!

about to use doppler....arggghhhhh...

PS are any of you now getting pains in your tummy? xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got really bad pains in my legs :( any one have a realy bad thunderstorm last night? x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

I get pains down my left hand side of my tummy.

FT Yorkshire definitely the way to go.

I have another scan on Wed too - but not my twelve week one, it's the EPU again xx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - well i dont like to be a big head; but .... THANKS!!! lol xxx
> 
> bichon - oooo i will try that then! been drinking tetley i think, which now sounds like the wrong choice :)
> 
> danielle - MOOORNING! glad ur looking forward to your scan, im looking forward to your update - exciting!!
> 
> about to use doppler....arggghhhhh...
> 
> PS are any of you now getting pains in your tummy? xxxx

I regularly get little twinges in left side of lower belly....think its just stretching x


----------



## loolindley

FT, I'm getting crampy pains today. Kind of all over. My jeans are tight, so maybe I'll put my pj's back on this afternoon.

Bichon, my doppler arrived this morning, and I only ordered it yesterday? Call your PO maybe?

Emma, I wish you were my SW consultant. She is crap. She is making me do red/green and told me I couldn't have carbs on red or meat on green! She is so rubbish, and I hate her. She is a vile woman who sated last week 'I don't know why my classes aren't full because there are loads of fat people in Machynlleth' Cheeky mare! I have been following the Red/green as per the book though...not her odd way. 

Well my doppler arrived, but I am too scared to use it yet. I think my weight might be an issue, so I am going to wait until OH is in work to try. I would hate for him not to hear anything. Feeling a bit crap today. Think a duvet day is needed x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Loo I'm jealous:(

I sent it to my work address as if it arrived on Tuesday I wouldn't be here to accept it and thinking about it they post doesn't usually arrive there until mid afternoon.

Think my local sorting office is shut now with it being a Saturday, they only minimal hours :(

My friend's going to text me if/when it arrives - there's still time

xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Gosh all this doppler action....am tempted but MrC reminds me there's not long to go until the scan and to hold out. Was thinking of hiring one but with the bank holiday, by the time it arrived it would be only a couple of days before the scan. Gah! I just have to draw reassurance from my bustier bust this morning.


----------



## citymouse

How funny! I had left side twinges yesterday, too! Glad to know it's normal. I had lots of twinges earlier on but not so many recently. There was even a week or so when I could only sleep on my left side.

This thread makes me wish BnB had a like button!

So glad you found the heartbeat, Mitch!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am soo fed up :(


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> am soo fed up :(

Why so fed up Danielle??? :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Glad you found Bubba Mitch :happydance:

I just found mine before....slap bang centre....was around 161-163bpm and really loud today!! I find it really comforting to hear it after just suffering a MC and it's really kept me going this past week while I wait for my scan.

Loads of us got scans coming up this week!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

just 1 of them days izzys not well (teeth) am skint and my house is a mess got no motivation to do it :( HORMONES GURRRRRR


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> just 1 of them days izzys not well (teeth) am skint and my house is a mess got no motivation to do it :( HORMONES GURRRRRR

Oh no :nope:. Normally i would recommend a glass of vino...makes everything better...however as that is not an option any chance you can get your oh to look after izzy and go and have a nice soakin the bath with a mind numbing magazine like Heat or Closer...works for me :haha:

Sometimes you just need a time out x x x x big :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> Glad you found Bubba Mitch :happydance:
> 
> I just found mine before....slap bang centre....was around 161-163bpm and really loud today!! I find it really comforting to hear it after just suffering a MC and it's really kept me going this past week while I wait for my scan.
> 
> Loads of us got scans coming up this week!!!

Fantastic.....it is great when you find it :happydance:

Thats me done with the doppler til scan....or maybe day before :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- hope your day gets better!:hugs:

mitch- glad you found the hb:flower:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

mitchnorm said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> just 1 of them days izzys not well (teeth) am skint and my house is a mess got no motivation to do it :( HORMONES GURRRRRR
> 
> Oh no :nope:. Normally i would recommend a glass of vino...makes everything better...however as that is not an option any chance you can get your oh to look after izzy and go and have a nice soakin the bath with a mind numbing magazine like Heat or Closer...works for me :haha:
> 
> Sometimes you just need a time out x x x x big :hugs:Click to expand...

i would love to but hes in work till 6 :( :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## loolindley

awww Danielle :hugs: I'm having a rubbish day too. I felt so crap I had to go back to bed after dinner. I've just got up now, and still feel terrible, so am cwtching the dogs in my pj's watching back to the future 3 :)

Can you put a film on and hope that izzy wants to cuddle up too? You might be able to get half an hour shut eye then? xxx


----------



## loolindley

I'm a pruuuuuuuuuunnnnnneeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Watch out with the tidying up girls! Use me as your excuse... It seems the damage I did to my pelvis (sprained ligament) was all down to too much cleaning!


----------



## citymouse

loolindley said:


> I'm a pruuuuuuuuuunnnnnneeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

:happydance: Hurray for pruneishness!


----------



## newfielady

MrsCrow I had a dream about you last night. :shrug: I dreampt that you were a lady I knew all along here in my town. You came over to visit and said something about MrC. (Who was a celebrity by the way :dohh:) Then I was like, Oh My God, MrsCrow, I didn't know it was _you_! And then you were like, oh yeah, it's been me all along. :haha: Oh my, these dreams are getting weirder and weirder :blush:


----------



## citymouse

lauraclili said:


> Watch out with the tidying up girls! Use me as your excuse... It seems the damage I did to my pelvis (sprained ligament) was all down to too much cleaning!

Oh, I don't think too much cleaning will EVER be a problem for me, LOL!

One thing that I've been a little worried about was how much my dog pulls on the leash when I walk him. So last night I put on his collar (instead of harness), and he was so meek--and so confused! He kept sitting down to scratch his neck... he is SO spoiled! But I won't have him dragging me and baby all over the place!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## lauraclili

erm... Mouse... 'stop being crazy and paranoid'. Sorry. :haha: No really, I think that we have to think positively about things. I am sure that all is well with your little bean and it'll be so nice to be able to tell everyone. :D I'd go for it. I've already told quite a lot of people so you can blame your blabbing on me if you like! :rofl: 

xx


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey lovelies!! xx

How're you doing today? :thumbup:

Thanks again for all your lovely comments re my sickness - this forum is just so gad damn supportive!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:

LooLindley...you are not a freak...I too am petrified of polystyrene!!!!!! It is the DEVIL!!! Cannot bear to be in the same room as it. :nope: Ta firsttimer for pointing out there are other rational beings such as us about and I've joined their group!! :happydance: Not a fan of the picture though...WTF - SHUDDER!! 

Mitch - glad you found the heartbeat!! :winkwink: I tried mine out and found it for the first time last night - was soooooooo excited. Need to put it in a cupboard now so I don't get obssessed...:blush:

I hope all you ladies affected by the hurricane keep safe and well - scary times xxx

Danielle - sorry you're feeling a bit blue today xx

I'm sure there's lot more I've missed out - sorry! 

I feel a little better today no my tablets seem to be kicking in. I was ill last night (I blame the hubby coming in 'tipsy' at 12.30pm and shhhhhh-ing himself loudly as he slammed the front door!! I think it shocked me from my deep slumber and my tummy rebelled!!! :dohh:

Made a huge curry (anf all the trimmings) for later as MIL is coming around for dinner...could do without it but hey-ho!!! Think I overheard her questioning hubby last night on the phone on why I was taking anti-sickness tablets and were they safe as think about what some medicines have done in the past...I'll let you know how it goes. :cry:

Enjoy your eve ladies xxx


----------



## citymouse

Nicnak282 said:


> I feel a little better today no my tablets seem to be kicking in.

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## newfielady

citymouse- my dog tries to pull me and I say "NO PULLING" or "WALK NICE". She doesn't do it for long.


> Oh, and this is gross, but last night I passed a bit of gas that was really loud and it startled me and woke me up. I just laid there in bed thinking, "Who did that? Was it me? It must have been me!"

This just about killed me. :rofl:
What anti-sickness tablets are you taking Nicnak? I'm on Diclectin.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - congrats on being a prune YAY :dance:

em - thanks for the sl.world advice, really helpful - thanks :)

wow - alot of ladies having poop days today :( must be all the hormones surging :( Hope everyone feels perkier now..... its X-Factor night, that shud cheer us all up! Some of the Barlow ;)

citymouse - if they are all close friends then tell them hun :hugs: Go for it - it will be sooo exciting to share ur news! :)

I used the doppler this morn as cant tomo and heard baby straight away - so it was only on for about 5 secs. Then i went off shopping to buy the ingredients for mums birthday cake that im making. Its a strawberry and white chocolate cake and its in the oven now. Smells lovely but i made up the recipe myself so we shall see haha!

Other than that im just relaxing now and already stressing about thursday. My OH is excited as he sd that the doppler has reassured him, but i keep thinking crazy stuff like maybe the dop is picking up a random fast HB from soemwhere else.... that something will go wrong on the morning of the scan after haring the HB the day before.... so much stress...... :nope:


----------



## MsCrow

newfielady said:


> MrsCrow I had a dream about you last night. :shrug: I dreampt that you were a lady I knew all along here in my town. You came over to visit and said something about MrC. (Who was a celebrity by the way :dohh:) Then I was like, Oh My God, MrsCrow, I didn't know it was _you_! And then you were like, oh yeah, it's been me all along. :haha: Oh my, these dreams are getting weirder and weirder :blush:

Your dream wasn't imaginary, we do know each other and MrC is widely known. Actually, I'm quite offended you don't remember! :amartass:

Today there's been so much :rain: that I've spent the afternoon on the net freaking myself out. I have been drinking a lot of herbal tea and had NO idea that hibiscus was a nono. Mostly I've had lemon/ginger, mint or chocolate chai (Whittards) but MrC bought me some and these contact hibiscus and/or rosehip. I probably had about three strong ones a day Monday-Wednesday and two teas over the past two days. 

My brain is thinking, what if I've killed my baby? :dohh: As none of the website define 'a lot' when discussing these teas.


----------



## Nicnak282

citymouse said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> I feel a little better today no my tablets seem to be kicking in.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better!Click to expand...

Thanks hon! Such a relief...phew xx


----------



## Nicnak282

newfielady said:


> citymouse- my dog tries to pull me and I say "NO PULLING" or "WALK NICE". She doesn't do it for long.
> 
> 
> Oh, and this is gross, but last night I passed a bit of gas that was really loud and it startled me and woke me up. I just laid there in bed thinking, "Who did that? Was it me? It must have been me!"
> 
> This just about killed me. :rofl:
> What anti-sickness tablets are you taking Nicnak? I'm on Diclectin.Click to expand...

Hi hon :thumbup: I've been given Buccastem. Doc was concerned that I'd end up throwing up ones you need to take with water. These tablets are placed between your upper lip and gum line and dissolve in an hour or so. Taste not that fab though!!! :nope: 

How're yours working?? Hope you're feeling a little better :hugs: x


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## Nicnak282

citymouse said:


> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> My brain is thinking, what if I've killed my baby? :dohh: As none of the website define 'a lot' when discussing these teas.
> 
> When they say "a lot," I always assume they're talking about people who go crazy and drink a gallon a day.Click to expand...

Mscrow...yep, I totally agree. When I here 'a lot' I'd imagine someone who really goes to town with these things not just a few cups - please don't worry!! :hugs: x


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks ladies

I am just on a major paranoia trip at the moment.

Grr


----------



## citymouse

For instance, "they" say not to eat fresh pineapple because it could induce labor--but the amount you'd have to eat is something like three whole fresh pineapples.


----------



## Nicnak282

citymouse said:


> For instance, "they" say not to eat fresh pineapple because it could induce labor--but the amount you'd have to eat is something like three whole fresh pineapples.

Mmmmmmmm, could just eat some fresh pineapple!!!! Though not three of 'em!!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## newfielady

Nicnak282 -


> Hi hon I've been given Buccastem. Doc was concerned that I'd end up throwing up ones you need to take with water. These tablets are placed between your upper lip and gum line and dissolve in an hour or so. Taste not that fab though!!!

I've never heard of that kind before. Diclectin is what's prescribed around here. It works quite well for me, especially if I take it without food. Seems to absorb faster. :)



> Your dream wasn't imaginary, we do know each other and MrC is widely known. Actually, I'm quite offended you don't remember!

Now I'm curious. :haha: You can't be offended by the baby brain though. :) And yeah, we do know each other.


----------



## MsCrow

newfielady said:


> Now I'm curious. :haha: You can't be offended by the baby brain though. :) And yeah, we do know each other.


Don't you remember? We sometimes play Texas Holdem with 'the lads' as time out during all night ballroom dancing sessions, and though MrC sometimes drops by, his 'business dealings' means he's out of town, handling Angelina's publicity and sometimes taking a turn of his own. I don't like to brag though, it's not like he was any good in Pedro's latest anyway.

:saywhat:

Hehe.

Ahem.


----------



## Widger

Guess who forgot their booking in appointment this morning :dohh:

I completely forgot about it, obviously, then looked on my mobile which had a reminder and screamed at the phone. Think hubby thought I needed to be sectioned. I was so peed off with myself and started ranting at my phone "what is the point in having a calendar on your phone when the reminder is set 10 minutes before". That was clearly my fault. Luckily for me, my midwife is actually a team of midwives so even though I was 1.5 hours late, they saw me eventually. What an idiot!

Ft - Welcome to the world of motherhood.... worrying! It does get better after first trimester, then 21 week scan plays on your mind, then getting to viability, then thinking of labour, then baby born and how to feed, are they gaining, reaching milestones.... your life is never quite the same, but oh how wonderful it is with your baby/child - amazing times ahead :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks widger ;) i am rather nervous :)

cant believe u forgot ur appt hahaha - thank god they cud still see you! did all go to plan? xxx


----------



## newfielady

MsCrow said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm curious. :haha: You can't be offended by the baby brain though. :) And yeah, we do know each other.
> 
> 
> Don't you remember? We sometimes play Texas Holdem with 'the lads' as time out during all night ballroom dancing sessions, and though MrC sometimes drops by, his 'business dealings' means he's out of town, handling Angelina's publicity and sometimes taking a turn of his own. I don't like to brag though, it's not like he was any good in Pedro's latest anyway.
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> Ahem.Click to expand...

:saywhat: I don't know if your joking around now or screwing with me :dohh: (And I'm starting to feel a bit foolish cause I wondering, do I know her? :blush:)


----------



## em2656

loolindley - She sounds horrible! Is there no other group you could go to? Did she give you a form to get your midwifes permission to follow SW?
She should have done.
SW have just revised their pregnancy policy and every single consultant received this revised info about 2 months ago.

If I were you (so's not to offend her or confront her in any way) I'd pretend that you'd called head office to help you look up a syn value (a lot of foreign food isnt listed online, so make something like an indian sauce up) and that when you were talking to them, they were concerned that you were not following Extra Easy and said that Pregnant ladies were only allowed to be with Slimming World if they were on it and that you MUST change plans.
Basically the Royal Collage of Midwifery backs Extra Easy as it's nutritionally balanced.

You really must follow it, even if your consultant doesnt back you.
Have you ever followed it before?

Em x


----------



## firsttimer1

well ladies, i started my day with a bacon s/w having grown tired through out the week of cereal.... and now im ending it with one too! Noty sure why as im NOT feeling sick - or anything - but the past week i just cant eat an evening meal! :(

wouldnt mind, but i feel fine so dont get it :(

My mums bday cake is now out of the oven all butter creamed up and covered in strawberries - lets just hope it tastes nice!! I would try it.... but i think a missing slice may be noticed ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi laides feeling much better had a nice hot bath izzy was in bed for 6 now waiting for x factor :D:D


----------



## loolindley

Evening ladies.

MsCrow and Newfie, you have been cracking me up :rofl:

Emma, I have sent you an email

Danielle, I'm glad you are feeling better.

I'm feeling loads better now, and have had a yummy pasta and sausage bake for tea. Full now, so can veg out watching Xfactor.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my farts stink :sick:


----------



## loolindley

Mine too!!! I swear one smelt like bacon in the middle of the night, but no....just rank!! :sick:

Soooooo Glam!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hahaha i just can stop pftttttttt pfttt pftttttttttttttttttttttttt hahah


----------



## firsttimer1

You girls are :sick: lol! 

X factor is great .. Loved the guy in the white cap who sounded exactly the guy who used to be in this old show 'some mothers do have em' lol

Just had tiniest bit of brown come out... Gaaahhhhh


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

Haaaaaaaaa haaaaaaa you make me laugh City mouse!!! Lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

omg x factor waches i talk like that :blush:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

liverpool livepool livepool sorry i had to hehe


----------



## firsttimer1

Is ur accent strong? I admit I struggle a little with accents xxx

Mine is bland London boring accent :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

very its like that gay guys with the floppy head ha thats y i say likeeee all the timexx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

flopply head? floppy hair hahah


----------



## firsttimer1

Haha lol xxx that male group were bloody Brill!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

very few were quite yummy 2 hahah bad DANIELLE x


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

citymouse said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> flopply head? floppy hair hahah
> 
> LOL! I like the idea of a floppy head.Click to expand...

i just have a rather dirty mind 2 night hehe


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hahah its the child within haha


----------



## loolindley

Ha! He was so funny!!! I'm a proper northern monkey with my accent, although aftre living in wales for 11 years I am often referred to as the Welsh Manc!! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## loolindley

Haaaaa!!!! We were NEVER classy!!!!!! I will stop talking about my wind though!!! :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha we also have a man cagde ha


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## lauraclili

citymouse said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Haaaaa!!!! We were NEVER classy!!!!!! I will stop talking about my wind though!!! :rofl:
> 
> Oh, no, don't do that. I want to be able to post if I wake myself up again.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Haha you girls are a great laugh and boy have you been busy talking, just caught up! Not much new to report on my end, just woke up from a nap and can't think of anything to post. Just wanted to say hi :hi:


----------



## citymouse

Joannaxoxo said:


> Just wanted to say hi :hi:

Hello!

I'm just off to buy food for my diners. Not looking forward to venturing out in the heat, but at least this grocery store has underground parking. I'm sure it will be my designated store when the baby is here!

What I would much rather do is work on a new quilt I started today! It's red and black with little pops of yellow and I'm very excited about it.


----------



## newfielady

Haha, I love the "we were classy up the the fart talk" comment. You guy have _obviously_ never heard a Newfoundland accent. What with all the "eh by's" and "How's ya gettin' on" :dohh:

Where's MrsCrow? I want to know if she's screwing with me or if she has mixed me up with someone :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## newfielady

haha. I don't meet up with anybody let alone celebs. lol.


----------



## MsCrow

newfielady said:


> haha. I don't meet up with anybody let alone celebs. lol.

*slaps own hand* for taking advantage of a lovely lady's baby brain

*meekly shuffles off*

:shhh:


----------



## em2656

Evening ladies

Just thought I'd nip on before bed.

I'm very jealous of all of your flatulence lol, although the other day I was bragging (is that really the right word??? hahaha) of the foulness of them and their ability to make me vomit in the middle of the night, I now have the most excruciating (sp?) trapped wind ever! It's horrible, just need to curl up in a ball and cry. How can it be sooo painfull, it's ridiculous.

On a lighter note, I made my first purchase of a case of nappies and a case of baby wipes as they were on offer when I just went to do my shopping. Still feels a bit too early, but can never pass up on a bargain.

Night night xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

em2656: Actually do curl up in a ball, it helps to release the trapped gas. Try lying on your back and bend your knees and pull them up to your stomach (like a ball), then stay there for a few minutes and see if it helps... I learned this in yoga and boy does it help release the wind hahaha.


----------



## kymied

We had a BBQ today to tell the news to my husband's family. Everyone was super excited and the congrats and well wishes was awesome. And I got drooled on by a cousin's 4 month old.

Now to hunker down and wait out Irene. We're 100 miles inland but right in center of the currently forecasted path.


----------



## newfielady

Stay safe kymied.
That's okay MrsCrow, I don't mind having a good laugh, even at my own expense :rofl:
Well good night all. Tomorrow marks my 10 weeks! The only time I'll ever be excited about prunes :haha: We're going to start mentioning to people now that we are expecting but it's not going on facebook until 12 weeks. :D


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## loolindley

Kymied - I really hope that you are keeping safe? I am watching it on the news now, and it looks frightening.

MsCrow and Newfie - I am still having a giggle about that! Bahahahaha! Brilliant!

Joanna and Emma - Top tip about curling into a ball. On Friday I was in so much pain with my wind. I was crying it hurt that much, and I spent all night awake pfftt pfffft pffffting. Not great. I will be curling into a ball on my back now!!! :rofl:

Well I had a text from a friend last night: 
"Are you ok? Toni (her 8 year old daughter) said she saw the midwife coming out of your house the other day"
Cue- bawling from my end! I text back:
"God, you can't fart round here without everyone talking about it! I'm fine thanks, and would appreciate it if you kept it to yourself for a few more weeks"
The she started texting questions! When am I due? why was she round? How many weeks? etc. I politely told her that I didn't want to talk about it yet, and would tell her everything when I planned in a few weeks!

SO F***ING NOSEY!!!!! I flew off the handle, and exploded in my living room to the OH! I realise it is not Toni's fault (she would have known the midwife as my friend had a baby last year), but why couldn't my friend have just left it, and then when I did tell her, she could have said then about what happened? I felt bombarded with her nosiness, and really upset that it was all done via text. I should be up to us when and how we tell people, not like this. I cried so much, but have got some perspective this morning. The sooner I can move out of this inbread town the better. Humph!


----------



## firsttimer1

Citymouse & kymied - sooo jeAlous uve told people :) were waiting till scan on Thurs. And kymied, stay safe :hugs:

Loo - I think that's so harsh of your friend .. She should of used common sense! I wud be seething!!!

Morning everyone else.... I'm a lime!!! :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> Kymied - I really hope that you are keeping safe? I am watching it on the news now, and it looks frightening.
> 
> MsCrow and Newfie - I am still having a giggle about that! Bahahahaha! Brilliant!
> 
> Joanna and Emma - Top tip about curling into a ball. On Friday I was in so much pain with my wind. I was crying it hurt that much, and I spent all night awake pfftt pfffft pffffting. Not great. I will be curling into a ball on my back now!!! :rofl:
> 
> Well I had a text from a friend last night:
> "Are you ok? Toni (her 8 year old daughter) said she saw the midwife coming out of your house the other day"
> Cue- bawling from my end! I text back:
> "God, you can't fart round here without everyone talking about it! I'm fine thanks, and would appreciate it if you kept it to yourself for a few more weeks"
> The she started texting questions! When am I due? why was she round? How many weeks? etc. I politely told her that I didn't want to talk about it yet, and would tell her everything when I planned in a few weeks!
> 
> SO F***ING NOSEY!!!!! I flew off the handle, and exploded in my living room to the OH! I realise it is not Toni's fault (she would have known the midwife as my friend had a baby last year), but why couldn't my friend have just left it, and then when I did tell her, she could have said then about what happened? I felt bombarded with her nosiness, and really upset that it was all done via text. I should be up to us when and how we tell people, not like this. I cried so much, but have got some perspective this morning. The sooner I can move out of this inbread town the better. Humph!

Ahh.. Tell me about it! I told the 3 girls I work with because I have been so sick so I needed them to stop booking me up so much (I'm a hairdresser) they kept shrinking my lunches and stuff and I just couldn't take it.

Anyways fast forward to Friday this week where an old workmate came round home for a haircut and being 11 weeks I told her.. She just said to me yeah I already knew.. That was the worst kept secret... 

AHHHHH.. SAY WHAT!!!!!

Apparently one of the work girls told a friend who told her mother (another old work mate) who then told my old boss, who then told this lady.. 

Grrrr..... I was SO F**ING annoyed!!!! I have not even told all my extended family and friends as I am waiting till 12 weeks.. I was so mad.. You think you can trust people.. I wish I never told the girls at work.. But then again.. I kinda had no choice!!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning girlies,

Haven't had chance to catch up with everyone's posts as gotta get ready for the family coming over again before they go back to Scotland (gutted!!) but just wanted to ask *Firsttimer1 and Loolindley*, when you hold you finger on your doppler does it register a number even though it doesn't make a sound? Thinking mine is dodgy?

We tried and tried to find the heartbeat last night but we couldn't. Heard lots of whoo whoo whoo" noises but they registered around 87-99 BPM which I'm taking to be my heart or arteries/placenta?

Something did register 137BPM near my pubic line but can't say it sounded like any heartbeat I'd Youtubed so don't think we found it.

Any advice/tips? How hard to you have to press?

Thanks girls


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies just spent hours up loading pics of izzy clothes to sell just need her to have a nap so i can 2 :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Blimey ladies.....9 pages to catch up on this morning...however half of them were about farting :haha: and alot with newfielady and mrscrows wind ups :rofl:

Anyway......

Citymouse - i am totally with you on the spots front, my skin sucks. Glad your dinner went well....hope you did serving by full silver service :haha:

Nicnak - hope dinner wasnt too stressful with mil and glad your feeling better :happydance:

Firsttime - make sure you tell us what the cake was like. We have friends around for a bbq today and am in the middle of making a chocolate cake and new york baked cheesecake yum. Also i have completely lost my appetite compared to a couple of weeks ago...cant think what i fancy and then not enjoy and finishing meals...weird

Danielle - glad you got your soak in the bath to realax :thumbup:

Kymied - i am also going a bit crazy with the telling people...they'll be no one left after my scan on weds :haha:. Hope you are ok and safe with irene enroute x x 

So last night went out to Wokingham food and music festival with some frienda....really good laugh actually and i made it from 5pm til 10pm without needing kip. Some interesting music including a rock choir average age 75....nothing like an oap blasting out rock music whilst wearing a bright orange wig and gyrating.......disturbing :haha:

Anyway todays the day to burn ....sorry cook.....some meat on the bbq and watch everyone get drunk:nope:......

Ooooh i got some of that sparkling rose (and grabbed the white too) from asda ( cant remember who mentioned) ...and some cobra zero alcohol so i am all set

Have a great day ladies........count down to scans upon us :happydance:

X x x xx x


----------



## loolindley

Bichon, I haven't tried it yet, I was waiting until tomorrow, but they do say 10-12 weeks before you hear anything (FT is a freak!! :rofl: ;) ), so don't be worried yet. I was also going to ask for tips though. x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi girls I think we found it! 142BPM!!

Reassuring cos I had a wee bit of red again this morning like a wee clot. It was between my pubic line and my belly button about two thirds down and to the right.

We'd heard to "whooo whooo whooo" but this was more like a constant beat.

I've listened to them now on Youtube again and hubby says it sounded the same - so fingers crossed it was it. Didn't want to do it for too long though cos it says not to examine for more than 10 minutes.

My heartbeat was about 98 ish so this is faster.

Can't understand though why it gives a number when you hear the whoo whoo whoosh of blood? But hubby said when we got the heartbeat the wee heart in the left hand top corner was flashing - FT can you throw light on this? Is that what's meant to happen?


----------



## mitchnorm

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi girls I think we found it! 142BPM!!
> 
> Reassuring cos I had a wee bit of red again this morning like a wee clot. It was between my pubic line and my belly button about two thirds down and to the right.
> 
> We'd heard to "whooo whooo whooo" but this was more like a constant beat.
> 
> I've listened to them now on Youtube again and hubby says it sounded the same - so fingers crossed it was it. Didn't want to do it for too long though cos it says not to examine for more than 10 minutes.
> 
> My heartbeat was about 98 ish so this is faster.
> 
> Can't understand though why it gives a number when you hear the whoo whoo whoosh of blood? But hubby said when we got the heartbeat the wee heart in the left hand top corner was flashing - FT can you throw light on this? Is that what's meant to happen?

Congratulations...you found it nice and early. The general whoosh sounds are picked up, as any noise is but if the heart appears then that either you or baby. Baby sounds like a train on tracks so me.....galloping. its very distinctive. Mine reads at around 170-175 ish however yours will speed up to its peak. 
:happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i need a doppler gurrrs


----------



## lauraclili

I was going to say the same as Mitch. The baby is vry distinctive - I agree, it's like a train. 

The whoosh sounds can give you a pulse because they are either placental sounds (which has a pulse like yours) or veins and the whooshing sound is the blood in the vein. :D


----------



## MsCrow

Fingers crossed for our East Coast friends today, I hope the damage is minimal.

Went through my underwear draw today and reconciled myself to throwing out some lovely bras that will never fit me again. *sigh*

Glad you found a heartbeat Bichon!

11 weeks today, trusting all is well.


----------



## newfielady

Nice beautiful sunny day here, no Irene worries here. 
Starting to wish I had a doppler too :( Or another scan. Shesh, what's a girl got to do to find out what's going on in there. It's a bit hard to just take it on faith that everything is going as it should. :wacko:


----------



## pooch

I want one too! My parents keep asking hows the baby and i say i dont know!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

IT was fast and it was definitely different from the whooshing sound. I don't want to do it again tom soon tho just incase it's harmful to do it too much..

Hubby says it did sound fast which I thought and it was very different to the whooshing. Could do wit one of you nipping round and doing it for me.

Have any of you had any more bleeds? I Had a wee bit more this morning which is worrying xxx


----------



## em2656

Ok, what's going on? That's an hour and a half with no posts! lol
You girls are slipping hehehe

Well I've been cooking a roast all afternoon and I cannot wait. Roast lamb, roast potatos, roast parsnips, cabbage, sweetcorn, broccoli, yorkshire puds and home made gravey. 
Yummy yummy in my tummy!

I hope everyone's enjoying their sunday afternoon and hoping you girls overseas are safe and sound.

Emma x


----------



## redsox

Hi Ladies,

So far it seems the damage here in DC was fairly minimal from the hurricane. Loads of downed branches and trees, but we are lucky to still have our power (it seems almost a million people in our area were NOT so lucky!)

Our worst damage was one picket was knocked loose from the yard fence! Also hubby's motorcycle was knocked over (I told him to lay it down somewhere...but he doesn't listen to his wife!:wacko:)

It seemed guaranteed we would be out of power so I did not grocery shop or plan for hubby's birthday dinner tonight - and thus I am running around like a madwoman! Trying not overdo it but there is so much here that needs attention: vacuuming, dusting, laundry - MY CLOSET! (such a disaster!)

Oddly it seems that as I have had some eases of constipation here and there my bump has shrunk quite a bit. So disappointing it was just a poop bump!!!!!!:dohh:

Have to look on the bright side - at least I am going a bit and with the tinier bump I have now it will be easier to hide from work in the next couple of weeks (I hope.)

Look at all of you becoming limes! So jealous - and POOCH! A Plum!!!!!

Wooohooo - we are getting there ladies!


----------



## pristock230

hey Ladies, hope all is well!

For the East coast US ladies! This storm is crazy!!!! a tree fell on our apartment - we live in row houses and we heard the trees in the backyard cracking all morning, laying in bed watcing the news and down it came, my little one started screaming and me and DH jumped up. My neighbors have it worse than us - we were the begining house! So crazy

Hope all is well with everyones and their beans! I have been soooooo tired lately! I never used to take naps and I am finding I am taking one everyday


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Cute story about the wee girls.

Really feeling for you girls experiencing the hurricane, stay safe. Sm

So scary and I can't believe a tree came down on your home. Awful!

I just woke up after having to have a wee nap. The family has gone back now and it's been a brilliant time but I didn't get to sleep until 1am last night and it's taken it's toll on me.

I'm also now convinced it wasn't the baby we heard and with tin bouts of red I've now had all is not well. :(


----------



## loolindley

Oh bichon, it MUST have been the heart? Why would it have shown up so fast otherwise?

I think I am the only one with a doppler who doesn't want to use it yet! I've been feeling mega pregnant over the past 2 days, so I'm not so concerned about bubba, and besides, I am so worried I wont hear the heartbeat yet (due to my weight), so Id rather wait a week or so to make sure I definitely hear it.

Sorry to hear you east coast ladies are having a bad time, but I am glad to hear it's not as bad as it could have been :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thanks girls, just I wouldn't really describe it as galloping like the other said? Haven't done anything about the blood. It was only a wee bit but I'm worried that we might of pressed too hard with the doppler last night cos hubby was doing it and at one point it hurt me so now I'm worried we've hurt the baby.

Debated going to A and E but it's bank holiday and it'll be full of idiots that hurt themselves on the sherbet last night. So I'm tucked up on the sofa under a blanket whilst hubby looks after me.

My next scan is on Wednesday so I'll sit tight and just hope it _*was*_ the heart rate we detected.

Do you think we could have hurt it?


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We are getting part of the hurricane right now... our weather channel is just calling for rain and wind... we've got pretty good wind going right now, some branches down here and there... rain hasn't really started yet. I don't think we are expected to get anything too bad, so just staying inside where it is warm. Crazy how the weather changes around here... yesterday it was hot and sunny, today it's cold, windy and rainy! Ugh Canada! haha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hello ladies just had are tea and put some apply crumble and custard in mmmmmm x


----------



## loolindley

Bichon, I just read that anything between 120 and 180 should be the babies heartbeat. I would let hubby look after you tonight, and see how you feel in the morning babe. as for the pressure of the doppler, I really don't think that is an issue, but I understand that you are stressing out. Take it easy tonight babe. :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

mmmmm, I could go for some apple crumble and custard!!! Nom!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its yummyy xxx


----------



## newfielady

I don't think you hurt the baby, I still sleep on my stomach though some nights it more uncomfortable than others nights. I think it's related to the bloat. ;)
On the plus side, my book arrived today! Yeah, 12 days early. I'm going to read now after stuffing myself at MIL.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i cant eat it had 3 mouthfulls and feel sick :(


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Ok thanks girls. I'm a worrier, I can't help it, I take after my grandma.

Loolindley I read that about the heartbeat too So I thought it was fine but then so may have hot 155 to 178 and You know me by now, I worry, I do my own head in with it. 

So hope ickle one is ok. 

On a positive note, hubby cooked Chinese and it was delicious and I'm now contemplating a piece of New York cheesecake with clotted cream. Asda's own alcohol free red wine tastes the most like wine I've tasted.

I looked for the champagne but I couldn't find it.

Watching dragon's den. Bog in a bag! brilliant! I would, great for pregnant ladies who need to wee every hour xxx


----------



## sezabell

hi can i join this group. im due march 26th with my first baby. congrats to everyone on here x


----------



## kymied

Welcome sezabell!

pristock230 - I'm sorry to hear about your apartment building but at least your apartment is ok right? It seems we weathered the storm fine, just a lot of debris to pick up in the yard and street. 

I made a chocolate cake with secret zucchini. It is delicious warm nice and soft and moist. It's vegetables, it's a healthy lunch right?


----------



## newfielady

:hi: sezabell!

Oh firsttimer. My due date needs to be changes :dohh: It's the 25th now. :D


----------



## loolindley

:hi: sezabell! How have things been so far for you? Have you had many symptoms? If so, I hope they are starting to ease a bit now!!

Kymied, I'm glad you are ok, and the damage isn't too bad.

Newfie, thats the same date as me at the moment, but you can guarentee by my next can it will be later :rofl:


----------



## em2656

Welcome along sezabell x

Well my roast dinner was gorgeous and now I'm making some flapjacks, oh and some jelly. Making the most of actually enjoying food today as I'm sure it wont last lol

Glad to hear you're all alright and not suffered too much damage. I dont know how you do it, it must be terrifying.

Emma x


----------



## pristock230

kymied said:


> Welcome sezabell!
> 
> pristock230 - I'm sorry to hear about your apartment building but at least your apartment is ok right? It seems we weathered the storm fine, just a lot of debris to pick up in the yard and street.
> 
> I made a chocolate cake with secret zucchini. It is delicious warm nice and soft and moist. It's vegetables, it's a healthy lunch right?

oh yea we are good, just when we open our back door the tree branches come in. we are def good though! Thank God


----------



## sezabell

hi loolindley i've been really good thanks, ive been very tired, completely off my food, i had a lot of trapped wind but that seems to have eased. but i havent had any MS so im counting myself very lucky.
the things im loving to eat at the moment are cold custard, ice-cream, and chicken but not all at once lol. 
Hope your pregnancy is going well?


----------



## loolindley

I've been feeling pretty rough for weeks now...looking forward to the light at the end of the tunnel!!! Salt and vinegar crisps are what I want the most, but can't buy them in as a multi pack would last me minutes!!! :rofl:

It's so strange being off your food, especially when you know you have to eat to keep baby healthy! It sucks! Usually I would take the rare opportunity to try and lose a few lbs!!!

Anyway, I've been counting down the minutes to 10pm. I'm so tired, but have it into my head that I shouldn't jib to bed before then. don't know why!

Night all! xxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

That's me out for the night too, night all xxx


----------



## pooch

the winds from irene have died down here and now it's chilly outside! like 60 degrees or so; i love it, it feels like fall. all of the windows are open and the house is getting nice and aired out. i found an awesome dining room set on craigslist today; solid oak with 6 chairs for about 1/3 of what it would have cost new. i'm so excited! and tomorrow the clothes i bought on clearance from the maternity store will be here. just trying to keep busy between now and thursday when i have my scan so having things that will excite me every day helps. with no doppler and not being able to feel the baby yet i'm anxious!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome sezabel and congrats!!!!:flower:

hope all the east coasters are ok and everything is done blowing over :hugs: 

i am having a meat issue lately. i dont have a problem til its cooking. the smell of any meat cooking seriously grosses me out and then i dont want to eat what we made:nope: my DH says i was this way in the last pregnancy


----------



## kymied

Oh gosh, I'm bored and looking up so much baby and maternity stuff. I want to buy everything! How do you resist such cute things?!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how r u all ive had a ruff night izzys getting a chest infection:( scan 2 morrow :D:D:D


----------



## wouldluvabub

YUM!! Totally been craving raspberry jelly!!! Made some this arvo and just eating it now as it finally set!!! TOTALLY hitting the spot!!!


----------



## loolindley

Yea for scans! Hope Issy is ok?

I was annoyed when Al's alarm went off today at 6.30 (it's a bank holiday over here in the UK), but what annoyed me more was that he just snoozed it so it went off again 10 minutes later!!! Grrrrrrrrr. So tired!!!!!!!!!!!! Ah well, I guess I'll have an afternoon nap later


----------



## xdaniellexpx

she will be just quiet waching tv poor baba xx


----------



## firsttimer1

wow - hi ladies, wasnt on here yesterday as was mums bday - lots to catch up on! :)

*Bichon *- im prob too late now but when you use the doppler it will always register noises around 137bpm. No idea what they are, ignore this. Infact whilst using the doppler for the first few times DONT look at the screen - wait until you hear a boomboomboomboom like a galloping horse and then look and the screen should be registering higher. However if baby doesnt like the doppler and swims away - the screen may not register a BPM quick enough - so rely more on what you hear. The other noises you can hear are your own HB (about 90bpm) a whooosh whooosh of the placenta; and at about 10 weeks on you can pick up a placenta ''heartbeat'' which is as fast as babies but more echoey. If you pick this up then baby is okay. 
ps this is what babys sounds like: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh7pg54rOto&feature=related 
surely what you heard was baby if it sounded like a gallooping horse?? xxxx
Also in terms of using it - i apply pressure enough that my OH screams ahhh dont squish the baby (haha) but i am actually just pushing in a little - not painful etc and will not cause harm ;) any other Q's ive missed let me know xx

*Mitch* - the cake was lovely, very sweet! Hope your choco one was good and that the BBQ was a success :)

*Pristock, Joanna* and other *east coast ladies *- keeping you all in my prayers :hugs:
*
Danielle *- give izzy a kiss from me i hope she is better soon hun... YAY for your scan tomorrow.... so exciting! xxx

*Sezabell* - welcome to our group! :hugs: i will add you to the EDD list! :)

*newfie* - will change your date hun - hope your ok xxx

AFM, well we ate last night in a restaurant and before we left i felt queezy! I was ok once there tho and had a salad with duck. I could NOT eat it all tho and the thought of anything heavy like sausage and mash or lamb shank turned my stomach. YAAAAAAY!!!! symptoms LOL!!!! feel fine now tho! :)

ps. *Bichon *- spotting seems to have gone again for now but yesterday i had a bit of thick discharge which was gross but maybe with a hint of pink? hattttte anything that comes out which isnt normal.... YUCK!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thanks for that hun, your post is mega helpful.

In that case we haven't heard the heartbeat. How often can you use it?

I want to do it again now.

Where is yours positioned? How do you find it? We were like starting at the pubic line and trying to work our way around it but obviously no luck yet - hope baby is ok after the red I had

xxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

I want to try again now.......but that would be 3 days in a row.

Wonder if my tubby tummy is making it harder for me to find it


----------



## pooch

loolindley said:


> Yea for scans! Hope Issy is ok?
> 
> I was annoyed when Al's alarm went off today at 6.30 (it's a bank holiday over here in the UK), but what annoyed me more was that he just snoozed it so it went off again 10 minutes later!!! Grrrrrrrrr. So tired!!!!!!!!!!!! Ah well, I guess I'll have an afternoon nap later

i hate that! my husband's alarm went off on saturday because he doesn't have enough faith in it to chose the 'weekday only' option (on his cell phone). and of course he doesn't wake up to turn it off, i have to.

we had to turn the heat on for the first time last night, i think summer is officially gone here in western ny.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am soo tired today think am going to have a strong coffee. ill join u on the heating got it on full and a blanket over me ffffrrreeezzziiing x


----------



## newfielady

Aww, I wish I could hear my baby heartbeat :(
Hope izzy is really better. Excited for your scan though :D
On the alarm clock thing, I never hear it. :dohh: DH says I could sleep through the end of the world. And when I was younger, living at mom's house, I slept through a small house fire. The fire alarm never even woke me! :wacko:


----------



## lauraclili

I had a really scary time with my doppler last night when DH and I decided to listen to the baby before going to bed. Anyway, I totally couldn't find it. I think I found it for a moment but it was like it was miles away and really faint. :( 

I decided to stop and DH tells me I found it this morning but I'm doubting myself now as I've never had any trouble finding it before now. 

I'm half wondering if it's because my uterus has move up a bit and so baby has more space to swim around in. Could that be possible?! 

DH, bless him, was really frightened when we couldn't find it. Scary stuff! 

When I did find it, it was higher than I've ever found it before so it took me a while! 

Bichon, when I used mine when finding baby was easy, she was always above my public bone by about an inch and slightly left or right of my tummy button. I hope that helps . 

Sorry for the self-absorbed post - it was just really scary! 

As for me and alarms. I am the queen of the snooze button but I'm the only one who needs an alarm as I leave for work before DH gets up. :/


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

do you think it would be safe for me to try again?


----------



## lauraclili

Yes, I would have thought so. I know mine says that it can be used every day (sonoline b) and when I researched, I couldn't find any evidence that using it a lot had any side effects. 

Good luck!


----------



## lauraclili

Bichon, I meant to say... The recording of the baby in the Youtube clip is REALLY clear. It doesn't always sound as loud or as clear as that. Sometimes, you can hear it like it's 'behind' another noise or as if it's a long way away. I hope that helps! 

x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

ah well that's more reassuring then because my hubby said he could hear the whoo whoo whoo bt then like there was another beat behind it. I'm trying not to let myself worry too much and think I will try and not use it again. If my scan on Wednesday shows good results then I'll have a go with it when I get home, when I know there is a heartbeat for sure.

My last scan at 7+5 showed a really strong heartbeat and the baby had increased in size 3 fold since the previous scan just over a week before.

Surely this little one is likely to be ok?

Sorry if I'm doing your head in girls, I just can't shake this worried feeling

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> ah well that's more reassuring then because my hubby said he could hear the whoo whoo whoo bt then like there was another beat behind it. I'm trying not to let myself worry too much and think I will try and not use it again. If my scan on Wednesday shows good results then I'll have a go with it when I get home, when I know there is a heartbeat for sure.
> 
> My last scan at 7+5 showed a really strong heartbeat and the baby had increased in size 3 fold since the previous scan just over a week before.
> 
> Surely this little one is likely to be ok?
> 
> Sorry if I'm doing your head in girls, I just can't shake this worried feeling
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Totally understand Bichon - this is the hardest part when we aren't able to feel the baby move, thus we just have to assume (and hope) that all is well. 
I have been freaking a little the past couple of days too. 

I wanted a doppler so very bad for reassurance, but DH put the kibosh on that, claiming I would freak out more than I would be reassured. I hate to say it, but I think he's right on this one.

So sorry you ladies have had a couple of scares, but we are all still pretty early and there are millions of reasons why it won't be easy to find the HB just yet. Please don't fret. :)

Looking forward to the happiness and relief our upcoming scans should bring!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thanks redsox - it's a worrying time isn't it? I guess it's not like I've found the heartbeat before and now I can't, I just can't find the bugger! Lol. Wish there was a little window you could open just to check everything's cooking nicely.

How's the wind over the pond now?


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry bichon, i had to run off after my last post!

right - yep defo try again todat i would say. 

the clip on youtube is lucky because the baby is not right by one of the other noises. For instance - you have two arteries running down on the left and right which is the whoooosh whooooosh sound of your blood u can hear. Babies LOVE to go right beside these noises as its comforting. SO sometimes you have to listen ''past'' the whooosh whoosh in order to hear the fetal HB.

Sometimes my baby is right by the noises - sometimes not. When it is not i can get a HB reading on screen - when its by the whoooosh noise the screen finds it hard to give me a reading - hence i say, always go by your ear rather than the screen :)

so what makes you think now that it WASNT the baby hun?? xxx

first time i heard baby in 8th week he/she was already an inch above pubic bone, and just to the left of tummy button looking down. Now - he/she is the same distance from pubic bone but usually as inch to the right from tummy button!!! NIGHTMARE LOL :)


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW if you have a phone why dont you try again with the doppler and ask your OH to record it using your mobile? You cud then upload it here and we cud tell u what the sounds are etc? xxx


----------



## loolindley

Does it matter if you have a full bladder or not? I'm still in two minds of trying it this week. I've been feeling pretty grim over the weekend, so I am taking that as everything is still ok.

Fireworks tonight at the beach, so I think we might take a blanket and snuggle up in the car watching them :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Kas thanks for that, I'm not sure I heard anything else other than the whoosh whoosh and I was listening pretty intently.

I think we'll have another go before bed tonight - although I have read not to do it more than 3 times a week?

Really good idea re recording it, I'll do that definitely and upload it if I can work out how, lol - I'm not great at uploading videos.

What makes me think it definitely wasn't the heartbeat is because I wouldn't say it was beating fast enough or enough like a drum/galloping. More like a faster whoosh whoosh. Also the doppler was fluctuating between 128 and 142 and in between up and down...???

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :rofl:

Loo that sounds perfect!!!!! I'd love to do that with my DH


----------



## firsttimer1

i use mine first thing in morning as always seem to find it easily on empty tummy and bladder. Dont think ive tried it full.....x

oooo fireworks on the beach sounds lovely! Where me and my OH live is the furthest point uin the UK you can be from any beach/sea! So we love our trips to the seaside :) too cold at the moment tho....and its summer! GASP! :cold: Brrrrrr


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

right gonna ask a really dense question now - where exactly is the pubic bone? I've been taking it to be the top of my bikini line at the top of the "triangle" (for want of a better word, Lol)


----------



## firsttimer1

have another go tonight bichon - and then if not, wait a few days hun :hugs: Good luck tho!

Are u scan ladies getting nervous? Thursday cant come quick enough.... im bricking it :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> right gonna ask a really dense question now - where exactly is the pubic bone? I've been taking it to be the top of my bikini line at the top of the "triangle" (for want of a better word, Lol)

LOL - well if you do it from top of the ''triangle'' - i always find bubs about half an inch - inch above ;) (ps press down on pubic region and you should get a point where pubic bone disappears somewhere near your hairline - thats how i find it )


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Thanks redsox - it's a worrying time isn't it? I guess it's not like I've found the heartbeat before and now I can't, I just can't find the bugger! Lol. Wish there was a little window you could open just to check everything's cooking nicely.
> 
> How's the wind over the pond now?

HA! Yes, can we turn the oven light on and see how things are baking??:winkwink:

Things are lovely here in DC today - cooler weather - like 80 degrees and no sign of hurricanes, tornadoes or earthquakes, so I'll take it! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

coffee fixes eveything i dont really drink il bout 2 cups a month its made me get up do a wash hover up go mee! roll on 11am 2 morrow whaaaaa


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - are u more excited or nervous? opr both in equal measure? Im sooooo nervious for thursday. xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Oooo, I meant to ask... Can I be added to the scan list? Mine is on 6th Sept. I cant wait! :D


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## sandy28

How is everyone doing I still have to catch up on all reading, I have my scan today and nt blood work. I'm scared and nervious at the same time, I had the Doppler on last night and I was not able to hear anything, I'm so scared


----------



## firsttimer1

laura - will add u hun 

citymouse - i always use the gel - but not tried it without so it MAY work?

sandy - OMG good luck hun, please please update us when bk. what time is it at???? :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

firsttimer1 said:


> *Scan dates:*
> 
> lozza1uk - Tues 30th August @ 12 weeks +5 days
> 2nd Time - Tues 30th August
> mitchnorm - Weds 31st August @ 11 weeks 6 days
> Firsttimer1 - Thursday Sep 1st @ 11 weeks 4 days
> Glowstar - Thurs Sep 1st @ 10 weeks
> Mscrow - 6th sep @ 12 weeks + 2 days
> Lauraclili - 6th sep
> Sambles - 7th Sep 12 weeks + 4 days
> em2656 - Friday Sep 9th @ 11 weeks 6 days
> Redsox - Friday Sep 9th @ 12 weeks + 1 day
> Loolindley - 12th September @ 12weeks + 2 days
> Widget - 12th Sep @ 12 weeks + 1 day
> City Mouse - 14th September @ 12 weeks + 1day (to be confirmed)
> Jonannaxoxo - 19th September @ 12 weeks + days

reminder of our dates :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Sandy, our first scan! Good luck, I'm sure you will see a gorgeous little baby!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

firsttimer1 said:


> danielle - are u more excited or nervous? opr both in equal measure? Im sooooo nervious for thursday. xxx

i no this sounds odd but am pritty numb course am excited think am trying to forget about it case its bad :(



can i be added to the scan list pleasseeee x


----------



## blessedmomma

sandy-have a great scan day, baby will be lovely im sure:flower:

i hope everyone can find good hb's today :)


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks firsttimer. I forgot to say I'll be 12+1 which means it's only in a week and a day! Yikes! :wohoo:


----------



## firsttimer1

firsttimer1 said:


> *scan dates:*
> 
> sandy28 - today (29th/08) !!!
> Lozza1uk - tues 30th august @ 12 weeks +5 days
> 2nd time - tues 30th august
> xdaniellexpx - tues sep 30th @ 11 weeks + 6 days
> mitchnorm - weds 31st august @ 11 weeks 6 days
> firsttimer1 - thursday sep 1st @ 11 weeks 4 days
> glowstar - thurs sep 1st @ 10 weeks
> mscrow - 6th sep @ 12 weeks + 2 days
> lauraclili - 6th sep @ 12 weeks + 1 day
> sambles - 7th sep 12 weeks + 4 days
> em2656 - friday sep 9th @ 11 weeks 6 days
> redsox - friday sep 9th @ 12 weeks + 1 day
> loolindley - 12th september @ 12weeks + 2 days
> widget - 12th sep @ 12 weeks + 1 day
> city mouse - 14th september @ 12 weeks + 1day (to be confirmed)
> jonannaxoxo - 19th september @ 12 weeks + days

updated!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thank youuu


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Wow, so many scans so close :o) - will be so relieved for us all when we get past that ugh 12 weeks and we can relax a bit more.

So, do we think it's a bit early to be nesting?

I decided (and made poor DH help) that I needed to clean and sort out every nook and crannie in our bedroom. Just been ruthless and thrown out a load of stuff including 8 bra's which I swear laughed at me when I tried to put them on.

Nealy done and I feel so much better for it :) Everything's been dettoxed and then polished.

Just gotta put the clean bedding on and we're done :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i need to do it might start on wed it would take me about a week ha. i find out what my baby is in 5 weeks 2 days wooo


----------



## firsttimer1

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i couldnt clean right now if i tried lol! Im still sooooooo tired and achey. lol. 

good on you tho! Tidy house = tidy mind ;)

(i would say clean house = clean mind, but judging by some of our conversations of late; im nott oo sure that could apply :rofl: )


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hahaha i wouldnt no what sexy time was no sex drive atall x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i couldnt clean right now if i tried lol! Im still sooooooo tired and achey. lol.
> 
> good on you tho! Tidy house = tidy mind ;)
> 
> (i would say clean house = clean mind, but judging by some of our conversations of late; im nott oo sure that could apply :rofl: )

lol, well I'm sure I don't know what you mean ;)

All finished now - it wasn't really that untidy as I can't bare an untidy room but it just needed a "good do". Looks lovely again and I sleep so much better knowing it's all clean and tidy, even in drawers.

I'm sad really aren't I? My friends and family do call me Monica.

Off to watch a film now - mmmmmmmm, need salted popcorn me thinks xx


----------



## firsttimer1

oooo what film what film???


----------



## sandy28

My scan is in 4hours , I'm not able to do any work come on 4hours. I'm a little scared not sure what they will do, they will take the blood for the 12 weeks to check on bAby and the scan right after. And then tommorrow will have my regular doctors appt.
Will update you ladies as soon as i get out. This will be my 3rd scan but still makes me very nervous.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## sandy28

Luv_my_bichon sound good watch a film and have some popcorn


----------



## firsttimer1

sandy28 said:


> My scan is in 4hours , I'm not able to do any work come on 4hours. I'm a little scared not sure what they will do, they will take the blood for the 12 weeks to check on bAby and the scan right after. And then tommorrow will have my regular doctors appt.
> Will update you ladies as soon as i get out. This will be my 3rd scan but still makes me very nervous.

im soooo excited for you :) You dont need it but good luck anyway! :hugs: So your scan is at 9pm ish UK time... i will log on around 10pm and eagerly await your update! :hugs:


----------



## sandy28

Firsttimer1- thank you Hun I will make sure to update you.


----------



## loolindley

Danielle, I am so glad it is not just me! I was starting to think Im a freak. My sex drive has just completely vanished!!! My poor OH must think all he was good for was sperm donation!!! :rofl: Poor thing. I keep thinking I will make it up to him, but I get so tired that I go to bed before him every night, and he gets up before me for work. Soooooo romantic!

I got really really hungry about half an hour ago, and ate a pouch of rice out of desperation. OH is making a roast chicken dinner now, and I am full. Not sure how to break it too him!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

loolindley said:


> Danielle, I am so glad it is not just me! I was starting to think Im a freak. My sex drive has just completely vanished!!! My poor OH must think all he was good for was sperm donation!!! :rofl: Poor thing. I keep thinking I will make it up to him, but I get so tired that I go to bed before him every night, and he gets up before me for work. Soooooo romantic!
> 
> I got really really hungry about half an hour ago, and ate a pouch of rice out of desperation. OH is making a roast chicken dinner now, and I am full. Not sure how to break it too him!

haha i feel the same hes lucky for once a week:blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Danielle, I am so glad it is not just me! I was starting to think Im a freak. My sex drive has just completely vanished!!! My poor OH must think all he was good for was sperm donation!!! :rofl: Poor thing. I keep thinking I will make it up to him, but I get so tired that I go to bed before him every night, and he gets up before me for work. Soooooo romantic!
> 
> I got really really hungry about half an hour ago, and ate a pouch of rice out of desperation. OH is making a roast chicken dinner now, and I am full. Not sure how to break it too him!
> 
> haha i feel the same hes lucky for once a week:blush:Click to expand...

oh gosh..... :blush: .... we have'nt done the deed since the BFP.... we are too scared after our MC.... we will once we have the 12 weeks can though.... thank goodness!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Afternoon all......


Sandy- good luckat your scan and give us the update sooooonnn. So excited......first one done!!!! Less than 48 hours to mine :happydance:

Bichon - keep trying with doppler, it is an art :haha:. I couldnt find yesterday but went and had some toast and coffee....10 mins later there it was x

Bbq yesterday was great...weather not so much...we are usually lucky :nope:. Oh well...everyone left about 9pm thank god...collapsed on sofa was absolutely knackered. 

First timer - was it you who mentioned about being off food...or starting a meal and going right off it. I have that all the time...after weeks of eating and eating...i now am just not fussed. But found something great for lunch today.....margarita pizza butwith extra rocket and jalapenos mmmmmmmm yummmmmm. Baby liked:thumbup:. Wanted the one with goats cheeses but checked and it was unpasteurised:nope:


Anyway have a pile of magazines to read....lying on sofa....perhaps some choccy cake and vanilla ice cream soon :winkwink:

Speak later x x x


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Danielle, I am so glad it is not just me! I was starting to think Im a freak. My sex drive has just completely vanished!!! My poor OH must think all he was good for was sperm donation!!! :rofl: Poor thing. I keep thinking I will make it up to him, but I get so tired that I go to bed before him every night, and he gets up before me for work. Soooooo romantic!
> 
> I got really really hungry about half an hour ago, and ate a pouch of rice out of desperation. OH is making a roast chicken dinner now, and I am full. Not sure how to break it too him!
> 
> haha i feel the same hes lucky for once a week:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> oh gosh..... :blush: .... we have'nt done the deed since the BFP.... we are too scared after our MC.... we will once we have the 12 weeks can though.... thank goodness!!!!Click to expand...

Same here......no action since bfp....at first felt too cramping, then tired and nauseous and now....just want to wait til 12 week scan then hopefully (drive is low though :nope:). We go on holiday next week so some nice warm weather and chilling time should get us back on track. Luckily hes not bothered....also concerned about getting past first tri


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha we have been together for 3 1/2 year bunny rabbits lasted about 2 weeks ha x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - yup it was me. I need to ''graze'' all day on little snacks but just cant do a big meal. Ended up with salad when we went out to restaurant last night.

tonight my OH is preparing tapas as he thinks i will eat it as lots of small things - not a bad idea at all actually!!! ;)


----------



## newfielady

Haven't had a chance to catch up yet, will read when I come home. Just wanted to ask you ladies. Is bleach safe to use? Keep in mind, well ventilated room and window open and such. Akso, is pink eye dangerous to a fetus? I served a man today and I'm SURE he had pink eye. Every time I looked at him I went in a washed my arms (yes not hands, arms!) with anti bacterial soap. *shivers*


----------



## sandy28

xdaniellexpx said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Danielle, I am so glad it is not just me! I was starting to think Im a freak. My sex drive has just completely vanished!!! My poor OH must think all he was good for was sperm donation!!! :rofl: Poor thing. I keep thinking I will make it up to him, but I get so tired that I go to bed before him every night, and he gets up before me for work. Soooooo romantic!
> 
> I got really really hungry about half an hour ago, and ate a pouch of rice out of desperation. OH is making a roast chicken dinner now, and I am full. Not sure how to break it too him!
> 
> haha i feel the same hes lucky for once a week:blush:Click to expand...

Haha I'm the same


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Danielle, I am so glad it is not just me! I was starting to think Im a freak. My sex drive has just completely vanished!!! My poor OH must think all he was good for was sperm donation!!! :rofl: Poor thing. I keep thinking I will make it up to him, but I get so tired that I go to bed before him every night, and he gets up before me for work. Soooooo romantic!
> 
> I got really really hungry about half an hour ago, and ate a pouch of rice out of desperation. OH is making a roast chicken dinner now, and I am full. Not sure how to break it too him!
> 
> haha i feel the same hes lucky for once a week:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> oh gosh..... :blush: .... we have'nt done the deed since the BFP.... we are too scared after our MC.... we will once we have the 12 weeks can though.... thank goodness!!!!Click to expand...


Firsttimer, Mitch and Citymouse - Pretty much the same here, though I have managed to get over my fears on a few occasions and take care of DH in that manner. Ha. 

Thing is the spotting with my MC first showed after we had slept together, so of course it freaks me out. Thankfully no spots after this time around. 

I know it's all a mental thing, but thankfully he's been supportive and not acting too neglected. :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Well don't bother with "The Winter Guest". It was absolutely pants!! It had Emma Thompson in it so I thought it would be really good and the trailer on Lovefilm looked really good - but it wasn't!

We haven't DTD after the BFP either, too scared after MMC and the brown I've had (and now red). DH understands as he wants to get past the first tri too. The Dr says it's completely safe but I'd just rather not until I'm ot of first tri.

Thanks for the advice re: sing the doppler girls, I'll give it another go in a bit :)

DH is in the kitchen making smoked haddock kedgeree. Never had kedgeree before so we'll see. Pretty much everything he cooks is gorgeous so I'm sure this will be too.

Sandy good luck with you scan :D


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

oh and Citymouse - I would come and do your house hun but my front bedroom's next :( xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh god ladies....i cannot even thing about housework and cleaning. Luckily my fella been pretty great at trying to keep on top of things......Although the house is in need of a real blitz.

I am sooooo tired again...been busy this weekend...keeping my mind off scan :happydance:

Any tips with getting rid of a headache? Driving me nuts and dont want too even take paracetamol x


----------



## firsttimer1

no idea mitch as im not taking paracetemol either :( hope it goes soon hun :hugs:

im watching home alone 2 curtesy of OH.... a total christmas film! Im all chrismassy now LOL. 

ps. tapas.... well.... i ate SOME....


----------



## blessedmomma

good heavens you ladies can chat! 

with baby brain i will never remember everything that was said :dohh: i hope scans today go well. and our poor poor DH's. they can get some nookie later for sure...


----------



## Glowstar

Just checking in.....too much to catch up on :wacko:

Hope all you lovely ladies are well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> Oh god ladies....i cannot even thing about housework and cleaning. Luckily my fella been pretty great at trying to keep on top of things......Although the house is in need of a real blitz.
> 
> I am sooooo tired again...been busy this weekend...keeping my mind off scan :happydance:
> 
> Any tips with getting rid of a headache? Driving me nuts and dont want too even take paracetamol x

Hi Mitch,

I haven't been taking meds of any kind either. For a headache try drinking some water (lame but it might help) and use a warm compress on your head if you need it. Should help you a little. 

Hope it eases up. Mine come and go and I find that when I am not drinking enough water they are worse.


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> no idea mitch as im not taking paracetemol either :( hope it goes soon hun :hugs:
> 
> im watching home alone 2 curtesy of OH.... a total christmas film! Im all chrismassy now LOL.
> 
> ps. tapas.... well.... i ate SOME....

You ladies will die laughing, but I am vegetarian and *all* I can think about right now is the faux BLT at my fave veggie restaurant. I am taking the metro there right after work to get my fake bacon fix as hubby and friends are making crabs!! Hopefully it won't make me queasy as last time he had lobster with a bunch of friends it made me :sick:!!

Might order two so I can have another tomorrow!

I cooked chicken for hubby's b-day last night and on a good pre-preggo day it would make me feel yucko, but I was fine last night. A little queasiness today, but I think it's all starting to ease a bit. Hooray!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

firsttimer1 said:


> no idea mitch as im not taking paracetemol either :( hope it goes soon hun :hugs:
> 
> im watching home alone 2 curtesy of OH.... a total christmas film! Im all chrismassy now LOL.
> 
> ps. tapas.... well.... i ate SOME....

Beginning to think you and I were separated at birth :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox - LOL when i was vegetarian the only meat i missed was bacon! Glad ur yuckiness is disappearing a bit :hugs:

Bichon - :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo and have u tried the doppler again bichon? maybe have one cup of caffiene tea if you havent had one already today first. xxx


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I havent been able to catch up on the last 20 pages but I hope everybody is well. I am finding it very hard keeping up as my daughter is running me ragged at the moment and were busy trying to get everything ready for her 1st Birthday next saturday.

I am also feeling extremely down as we have had to rehome one of our dogs. She was a rescue and we have only had her 2 years but she was petrified of Olivia and with another on the way we decided that finding somewhere for her sooner was better rather than later. Our other dog though has sunken into a deep depression. Ive cried for 3 days now and feel no better. She has gone to very good friends though, so its not even as if I will never see her again.

I had my MW appt on friday but as this is my 2nd prenancy they wouldnt book a scan there and then, so I have to wait for a letter appt so I am rather pissed about that too. I still have absolutely no idea how far gone I am :dohh:

:hugs: to everyone - Will try and check in more often. xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Kas, no not tried again yet - just vegging out watching Gordan Ramsay :)

Have been so bad - had New York cheesecake with clotted cream again. So bad but oooooh oooooh so good!

LauraK, so sorry you're feeling so down hun :hugs: - I understand it must be so hard to give up a dog but you've done your best and that's all you can do


----------



## sandy28

I'm a little upset , the scan lady had to leave early and was not able to do, have to come back Friday for scAn. The just did the blood work. Have a doctor appt tommorrow so hoping she will do a scan to check bAby


----------



## citymouse

Oh, that's too bad, Sandy!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh no im so sorry Sandy - I hope Friday comes fast for you :hugs:

Laura - wow ur having a tough time, I feel for u having to give up a pet Hun xx sending lots of love ur way xx

Bichon - I will sign on tomo for a update on Doppler :)

Ladies with scans tomo, good luck!!! Enjoy it! And update us ;)

Night all xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Just over 12 hours to go til mine, think the nerves/ excitement is why I'm still wide awake and can't sleep! Just dreading her saying there's nothing there, I've imagined it and having to un-tell the people we've told! Silly I know, wish I'd paid for a private scan earlier then I might not be feeling this way!


----------



## blessedmomma

sandy- i hope friday comes super fast!!

redsox- i was never a vegetarian but i went on a diet when i was 19 where i only ate fresh vegetables and fruits. i ate no meats or anything else whatsoever (it actually worked, i lost 60 lbs) but anyways... when i came off the diet the first meat i ate was a hamburger. i remember it tasting so gross lol!


----------



## newfielady

redsox said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Danielle, I am so glad it is not just me! I was starting to think Im a freak. My sex drive has just completely vanished!!! My poor OH must think all he was good for was sperm donation!!! :rofl: Poor thing. I keep thinking I will make it up to him, but I get so tired that I go to bed before him every night, and he gets up before me for work. Soooooo romantic!
> 
> I got really really hungry about half an hour ago, and ate a pouch of rice out of desperation. OH is making a roast chicken dinner now, and I am full. Not sure how to break it too him!
> 
> haha i feel the same hes lucky for once a week:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> oh gosh..... :blush: .... we have'nt done the deed since the BFP.... we are too scared after our MC.... we will once we have the 12 weeks can though.... thank goodness!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firsttimer, Mitch and Citymouse - Pretty much the same here, though I have managed to get over my fears on a few occasions and take care of DH in that manner. Ha.
> 
> Thing is the spotting with my MC first showed after we had slept together, so of course it freaks me out. Thankfully no spots after this time around.
> 
> I know it's all a mental thing, but thankfully he's been supportive and not acting too neglected. :)Click to expand...

Oh dear, now I feel like a dirty jezzabell :kiss: In the early weeks when we "done the deed" and spotted we would do "that" anymore for a week. It only happend 2 times. So now we're at in 4 or 5 times a week:blush:


----------



## pooch

Well i got my first piece of unsolicited advice from a stranger today. Went in a local shop to buy a dress and i mentioned that i was preggo. I did say that i was maybe eating too much to defend the fact i have a belly and am not yet second tri but that doesnt mean i need advice. She was going on and on about not eating for two and the more you gain the more you have to lose, blah blah. I KNOW! I know i havent been eating the greatest, i feel guilty enough as it is, i hate myself for if and the last thing i need is other people telling me what i should do! Grrr. Never going back there again


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## pooch

citymouse said:


> Here it is: (I hope this works) Memo.mp3 - 0.20MB
> 
> (Edit: if you give it time to load, a bar will pop up with the option to play it!)

I heard it! And no dog barks, haha


----------



## kymied

So today I had a really weird thought from a girl who's always been over weight: It'll be awesome when I'm like a million pounds with a giant belly.

My friend was telling me that being pregnant for her she felt most confident because for once in her life she didn't have to suck in her gut.


----------



## citymouse

kymied said:


> So today I had a really weird thought from a girl who's always been over weight: It'll be awesome when I'm like a million pounds with a giant belly.
> 
> My friend was telling me that being pregnant for her she felt most confident because for once in her life she didn't have to suck in her gut.

My sister was saying there's a really awesome period in pregnancy when you don't have any fat rolls on your stomach.


----------



## MsCrow

Newfielady! I deamt about you last night. I had got it all wrong, you actually lived around the corner from me and I felt mortified I had played you as living in Canada. Gah! Also, firsttimer, loo and luv were giving me advice on buying a secondhand doppler saying 'you have to watch out for the gel, it gets everywhere'. I'm exhausted from dreaming.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning ladies.....having a bad day already :cry:

I still have a headache.......soooo tired......dont want to do any work......generally feeling down and apprehensive about my scan tomorrow. Just like on saturday...i thought i'd have a go with the doppler to cheer me up and calm me...but no sign again :nope:. May try again as i have had some toast bur dont want to try the caffenated coffee idea again espec with a headache (though that worked on sat).

I just want to curl up inbed and call in sick for the rest of the week...i am sick of feeling down......just want bubba to be safe and here now :cry:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

MsCrow said:


> Newfielady! I deamt about you last night. I had got it all wrong, you actually lived around the corner from me and I felt mortified I had played you as living in Canada. Gah! Also, firsttimer, loo and luv were giving me advice on buying a secondhand doppler saying 'you have to watch out for the gel, it gets everywhere'. I'm exhausted from dreaming.



:rofl: err, sorry about that ;)


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Danielle, I am so glad it is not just me! I was starting to think Im a freak. My sex drive has just completely vanished!!! My poor OH must think all he was good for was sperm donation!!! :rofl: Poor thing. I keep thinking I will make it up to him, but I get so tired that I go to bed before him every night, and he gets up before me for work. Soooooo romantic!
> 
> I got really really hungry about half an hour ago, and ate a pouch of rice out of desperation. OH is making a roast chicken dinner now, and I am full. Not sure how to break it too him!
> 
> haha i feel the same hes lucky for once a week:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> oh gosh..... :blush: .... we have'nt done the deed since the BFP.... we are too scared after our MC.... we will once we have the 12 weeks can though.... thank goodness!!!!Click to expand...

Danielle, If OH was getting it once a week, then he would be over joyed! I've done it once since my BFP (on his birthday :rofl:), and that is it!!! I really am going to have to make more of an effort though, but like Kas said, I'm a bit concerned in the first tri.....or thats my excuuse anyway!!! :rofl:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

mitchnorm said:


> Morning ladies.....having a bad day already :cry:
> 
> I still have a headache.......soooo tired......dont want to do any work......generally feeling down and apprehensive about my scan tomorrow. Just like on saturday...i thought i'd have a go with the doppler to cheer me up and calm me...but no sign again :nope:. May try again as i have had some toast bur dont want to try the caffenated coffee idea again espec with a headache (though that worked on sat).
> 
> I just want to curl up inbed and call in sick for the rest of the week...i am sick of feeling down......just want bubba to be safe and here now :cry:

I echo that 100%, I'm not going to try again with my doppler until after tomorrow's scan. I wish baby was here now or at least big enough that I could feel it.

It's so worrying :(


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

p.s. my scan is tomorrow too at 10am - please God let baby be ok


----------



## mitchnorm

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> p.s. my scan is tomorrow too at 10am - please God let baby be ok

Mine tomorrow at 1:30pm.....think i may stay in bed til midday so i dont think about it too much. I am starting to hate my doppler :nope:


----------



## loolindley

Newfie lady - 4-5 times a week?!?! I feel exhaused just thinking about that!!! :rofl: Also, not sure if anyone answered your bleach questions, but you should be ok. Just wear gloves, and make sure it is a well ventelated area. If you start to feel rough with the smell, just stop! :hugs:

I feel like a right druggie now!! I am a pregnant woman, and I take the odd paracetamol!! :blush: I can't lift ,y head up sometimes it is hurting that much, but I only take one at a time, and never more than one or two in a 24 hour period. TBH, it's rare I take them, but I don;t rule them out as my doctor has said they are fine. Am a bit concerned my baby is going to be born a drug addict now!!! :rofl:

We had a lovely time watching the fireworks last night. I couldn't help thinking about all the firework nights to come in the future when I will have my lo getting all excited. I love thinking ahead about things like that (rather than the things that really freak me out like what on earth are we going to do with a 9 month old when I go back to work!!!)

On the way home we were dicussing baby names, but Al's are RUBBISH!!!!! He likes all of mine, thank god, but his thoughts of the day were Kelly for a girl. (er.......not my child!!!!), or Lucas for a boy. No! NO WAY!!! He is not having input into this decision anymore. Humph!!!


----------



## MsCrow

((mitchnorm and luv)) I feel your apprehension. Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow and today for Lozza and 2nd time.

Firsttimer, would it be possible to add the scan dates to the first post? I keep losing them and it's going to be a busy few weeks.


----------



## mitchnorm

Sandy - such a shame about your delayed scan...good luck for friday though :thumbup:

Lozza and 2nd time - you are first up this week.......update soon please:haha:. Good luck x


----------



## lozza1uk

Exactly 2 hours until mine today (assuming it's on time). So nervous i keep needing the toilet, which is hardly going to help with keeping a full bladder! Got a terrible night's sleep as i couldn't get my mind to switch off. really hope that after today i'll be able to relax, well at least for a few weeks until the anomaly scan at 20 weeks!

Also, Mitchnorm, just read a post on the 1st Tri where you've said we can't eat Monkfish due to mercury? I love Monkfish and hadn't realised that was on the banned list!


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, I haven't heard that monkfish was on the banned list. It's delcious, so I hope not anyway!!! FT would be a good person to ask, as I remember she said she ate a lot of fish. x

Good luck with your scan today (and you 2nd time!!!)


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Exactly 2 hours until mine today (assuming it's on time). So nervous i keep needing the toilet, which is hardly going to help with keeping a full bladder! Got a terrible night's sleep as i couldn't get my mind to switch off. really hope that after today i'll be able to relax, well at least for a few weeks until the anomaly scan at 20 weeks!
> 
> Also, Mitchnorm, just read a post on the 1st Tri where you've said we can't eat Monkfish due to mercury? I love Monkfish and hadn't realised that was on the banned list!

Mmmmm....doubting myself now on the fish....definately swordfish and another one....had monkfish in my head. Going to research x


----------



## lauraclili

Shark! It's swordfish and shark we can't eat. :D


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> Shark! It's swordfish and shark we can't eat. :D

Snap...just googled...theres another couple on there too...more 'tropical' like marlin and some tunas. Some other fish are moderate in mercury so intake is restricted so only a few times a month.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Good luck for the scans today girls - will come on later to see how you got on.

Gotta go to work now...ttfn xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

lauraclili said:


> Shark! It's swordfish and shark we can't eat. :D

Thought so, will lay off the shark fin soup then!:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

MORNING - so much chat alreaday - ;)

Citymouse - thatsa beautiful heartbeat hun :)

Mitchnorm - ive just used my doppler as wanted to use it today for last time before scan on thursday.... & for first timer ever i cannot locate the HB. I think perhaps we are at the point where the placenta and things get in the way - and this is why perhaps a lot of ladies say ''oh you will be lucky to find it as early as 11 or 12 weeks'' - as perhaps they START looking then, which is when its a little trickier??.. Maybe im making this theory up to make myself feel better but could be some truth in it.. esp as its hapopening to both of us at the same time??

I will try again in a minute anyway - just downed some coco pops to see if any difference HAHA.

Bichon - soooo excited for yours and michs scsans tomorrow :hugs:

Loo - i like the name lucas but kelly?? not so much. But maybe thats cos i dispise kelly brook. So maybe a bit biased lol. :rofl:

MrsC - will add scans to first page post ;)

Whoever asked about mokfish - im sure its fine, its not on my NHS list anhyoo. Marlin swordfish and shark are. Tuna intake restricted. 

Right... gonna try doppler again. Funny enough i dont feel panicked as i always knew this day wud come when i wudnt find HB. Thing is with doppler - if you find the HB its reassuring... if you DONT find it... dont panic! Hard though ;)

so excited for scan updates...... good luck Danielle, lozza and 2nd time! x

****UPDATE - SCAN DATES ARE NOW ON FIRST POST*****


----------



## lauraclili

Firstttimer, the dopler thing has happened to me too over the last couple of days... I know weeks 10 and 11 are big growth weeks so maybe as placenta takes over, uterus gets bigger and baby can hid more easily? Some of my friends who had dopplers when they were pregnant have said that baby is most likely hanging out by our kidneys rather than up front. :D 

Good luck with the scans today lovely ladies. I'm sure they'll be brilliant! (And I want to see pics! :haha:) 

xx


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, I forgot Danielle had one today as well! Good luck, I wasn't ignoring you!!!

I asked him where he had got Kelly from and he said he didn't know, but I BET it's Kelly brook! Naming our unborn, unsexed possible daughter after that hussy!? I think not!!! I told him the only Kelly's I could think of were Lorraine Kelly and Matthew Kelly!!! :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning!! :flower:

GOOD LUCK to all of you having your scan today - fingers crossed all ok and we get to see some lovely scan pics!!!! 

I've got mine tomorrow and I'm feeling sick to the stomach about it. (Shocker, I know, as I'm such a strong-tummied gal of late, cough!!) :blush: Not had an early scan or anything yet so am terrified they will say 'baby...what baby??' :nope::nope: I've booked an extra day off work today as I know I would not get anything done as sooooooo nervous. :shrug:

We had a lovely but tiring weekend. Spent yesterday with our good friends at the Botanical Gardens where we had a picnic and sat listening to musicians playing some great tunes - good day!! We ended up telling our friends (she is 8 months pregnant and has a gorgeous little boy of nearly two!). They were delighted and gave some good advice and reassurance which was well-needed. :happydance:

As for DTD...I am trying and don't think I'm doing too badly since I've been soo sick the last few weeks!!!!!!! Poor hubby said yesterday morning (somewhat hopefully) 'I am always ready so just let me know when you're not feeling nauseous/ sick/ tired etc and I'll be there!!!! :haha::haha::haha: Poor sod! 

Have a fab day you lovely gals and I'll try and catch up on all your posts during today...it moves so fast!!! 

xxx :kiss:


----------



## eulmh82

Good luck with all your scans girls - mine is next Monday - very excited :)
Reading posts on dopplers - I got one on Fri - after initially thinking my heartbeat was the babies and panicking because it was too slow - I now can;t find it. Have any of you found the baby this early on?


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo -- haha, maybe he just liked it LOL! but yeh not so keen. Like Lucas tho... but thats probably because im a die hard One Tree Hill fan, so im MORE biased then i thought!

I think boys names are REAL hard. There are none that my OH and i love :( we have a girls name (although no middle name) and we know our boy will have our fathers names as middle names.... but just dont like any first names. Closest weve come is Edward (nothing to do with my love for Edward Cullen of course.... nothing at all ) LOL

*DOPPLER UPDATE* - ok, if i had given up earlier i would be one of those saying ''11 weeks is too early'' LOL ... but i found it! NO WHERE near where it was last time. 
Mitch - try TWO inches above your pubic bone this time. Thats where i found HB loud and clear at 170bpm. TWO WHOLE INCHES!!! baby must have moved up since saturday LOL!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

eulmh82 said:


> Good luck with all your scans girls - mine is next Monday - very excited :)
> Reading posts on dopplers - I got one on Fri - after initially thinking my heartbeat was the babies and panicking because it was too slow - I now can;t find it. Have any of you found the baby this early on?

Hi Hun, we were just having a discussion about this. In weeks 8,9 and 10 i found baby easily but now in the 11th week its a bit of a patience nightmare as it seems baby moves alot??!!

which doppler are u using as some are more sensitive than others? when you try again i suggest you start near your pubic bone - go along in a horizontal line...then move up half and inch and repeat...until your up to about 2 inches above pubic line...... seems baby could be ANYWHERE in that big area. Goodluck :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Good luck with the scans today girls!!!

Loving all the talk about DTD, you guys are making me not feel so bad! For 1 DH works away for 10 days at a time so am safe then, secondly I have been really sick but lastly I can't help but feel weird that the baby is watching ha ha. I feel like a weirdo ha ha.. Sounds so silly..

FT- I find boys names super easy! Top of our list at the moment is Braxton William :) he would get Brax mostly though!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oops double post!


----------



## firsttimer1

Morning bub - well if you come up with any other cool boys names then pass them along my way! ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies - when the sonographer shows us baby at 12 weeks.... will it look titchy still on the screen until they move in with the zoom? does that make sense? Im worried that i will look at the screen and there will just be a spec....

..perhaps ladies with scans today can fill me in??

i dont want to have a breakdown because the sonographer hasnt simply zoomed in yet heehee


----------



## loolindley

wouldluvabub said:


> Loving all the talk about DTD, you guys are making me not feel so bad! For 1 DH works away for 10 days at a time so am safe then, secondly I have been really sick but lastly I can't help but feel weird that the baby is watching ha ha. I feel like a weirdo ha ha.. Sounds so silly..

I love how you worded that "so I am safe then" Bahahahaha!!! That's hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> Morning bub - well if you come up with any other cool boys names then pass them along my way! ;)

Morning to you too! It's actually night time here though! :haha: I've got a list on my computer of names! I don't like common names so be warned ha ha.. Although some are more common now!


Boys
	Willam- will, desire, protection
	Knox  round topped hill
	Kruz  cross
	Fynn  fair
	Flynn-
	Ari  Lion
	Deo- god like
	Emmett- Universal, strength
	Emerson- 
	Avery- elf council
	Madden-
	Arvee- 
	Parker-
	Delaney-
	Ace-
	Braxton 
	Spencer 
Girls
	Mila  friendly, plesent, miracle
	Myli - Princess
	Milan  dear, beloved
	Airlie- promise
	Lux- light
	Lexi- mans defender
	Addison- son of adam
	Spencer- someone who gives
	Hadley- field of heather
	London- from london
	Quinn-
	Aderline
	Averlee
	Arlette
	Arliss


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Loving all the talk about DTD, you guys are making me not feel so bad! For 1 DH works away for 10 days at a time so am safe then, secondly I have been really sick but lastly I can't help but feel weird that the baby is watching ha ha. I feel like a weirdo ha ha.. Sounds so silly..
> 
> I love how you worded that "so I am safe then" Bahahahaha!!! That's hilarious! :rofl:Click to expand...

Ha ha.. Well he can't make me feel bad cause his not here anyways lol!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and I forgot to say I have my 12 week scan on Friday! So excited! My OB didn't wanna do one cause I am not having the DS test done so he won't give me another scan till 18-20 weeks! So I organized my own cause I want to know everything is all good before we announce it and I want a pic as I haven't got one yet!


----------



## loolindley

Oh, good comprehensive name list! I like!!! You just reminded me how much i like Finnley (from your fynn). I think I need to start writing things down!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for that hun! I like William and Spencer i think. Will run them by the OH haha :) 

im so excited for the three ladies with scans today to update us... i bet mitch is asleep trying to make her scan come faster haha!


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> Oh, good comprehensive name list! I like!!! You just reminded me how much i like Finnley (from your fynn). I think I need to start writing things down!

I have been wanting a baby for like 3 years but as I am only 21 it was a matter of getting in the right position before we started our family so every name I liked/loved I wrote down so I had a BIG list before I was even preg :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> Thanks for that hun! I like William and Spencer i think. Will run them by the OH haha :)
> 
> im so excited for the three ladies with scans today to update us... i bet mitch is asleep trying to make her scan come faster haha!

I LOVE Spencer too.. William will be babies middle name if its a boy as that's OH middle name! I have not told many people my names (don't want them stolen by people I have to see all the time) But when I do tell people they like Brax over Spencer.. But I love both haha! Hard to choose.. I also LOVE Spencer for a girl.. I love boy names on girls.. Right now I think my boys name is Braxton William and girl is Spencer Maree... Maree is my mums middle name!


----------



## pooch

mitchnorm said:


> Morning ladies.....having a bad day already :cry:
> 
> I still have a headache.......soooo tired......dont want to do any work......generally feeling down and apprehensive about my scan tomorrow. Just like on saturday...i thought i'd have a go with the doppler to cheer me up and calm me...but no sign again :nope:. May try again as i have had some toast bur dont want to try the caffenated coffee idea again espec with a headache (though that worked on sat).
> 
> I just want to curl up inbed and call in sick for the rest of the week...i am sick of feeling down......just want bubba to be safe and here now :cry:

i was going to say the caffeine might help with the headache. and it might help get the baby moving! try not to stress, there's nothing wrong, you're just having an off morning.


----------



## pooch

firsttimer1 said:


> ladies - when the sonographer shows us baby at 12 weeks.... will it look titchy still on the screen until they move in with the zoom? does that make sense? Im worried that i will look at the screen and there will just be a spec....
> 
> ..perhaps ladies with scans today can fill me in??
> 
> i dont want to have a breakdown because the sonographer hasnt simply zoomed in yet heehee

and post pics if you have them!!


----------



## pooch

so here's a totally non-pregnancy related question/mystery. DH went to go put this shirt on this morning and there is a huge missing square! we have no idea what happened to the shirt. it's new, i think he only wore it once. he brought it on a business trip 2 weeks ago but didn't wear it there. it doesn't go to the cleaners, i just wash it and hang it so it doesn't go in the dryer either. the square that's missing is nowhere to be found. any ideas as to what happened? the only logical thing i could think of was one of the dogs chewed on it but it's a perfect 8x8 square, like someone cut it out to make a quilt or something.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## loolindley

Thats so freaky! You haven't been making a quilt in your sleep have you? I would check the rest of your clothes if I were you!


----------



## lozza1uk

Running an hour late at least but will update this afternoon!


----------



## wouldluvabub

pooch said:


> so here's a totally non-pregnancy related question/mystery. DH went to go put this shirt on this morning and there is a huge missing square! we have no idea what happened to the shirt. it's new, i think he only wore it once. he brought it on a business trip 2 weeks ago but didn't wear it there. it doesn't go to the cleaners, i just wash it and hang it so it doesn't go in the dryer either. the square that's missing is nowhere to be found. any ideas as to what happened? the only logical thing i could think of was one of the dogs chewed on it but it's a perfect 8x8 square, like someone cut it out to make a quilt or something.

That is strange! Its like crop circles in your hubbies shirt.. Except squares lol.. Do either of u sleep walk? Or sleep cut up shirts rather ha ha!


----------



## pooch

wouldluvabub said:


> pooch said:
> 
> 
> so here's a totally non-pregnancy related question/mystery. DH went to go put this shirt on this morning and there is a huge missing square! we have no idea what happened to the shirt. it's new, i think he only wore it once. he brought it on a business trip 2 weeks ago but didn't wear it there. it doesn't go to the cleaners, i just wash it and hang it so it doesn't go in the dryer either. the square that's missing is nowhere to be found. any ideas as to what happened? the only logical thing i could think of was one of the dogs chewed on it but it's a perfect 8x8 square, like someone cut it out to make a quilt or something.
> 
> That is strange! Its like crop circles in your hubbies shirt.. Except squares lol.. Do either of u sleep walk? Or sleep cut up shirts rather ha ha!Click to expand...

that's what i was thinking, it's funny because we just got a used dining room table and i'm shopping for fabric to recover the chairs with so DH thought maybe i took a chunk of his shirt for that...i don't think either of us sleep walk but who the heck knows with this pregnancy?


----------



## wouldluvabub

pooch said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooch said:
> 
> 
> so here's a totally non-pregnancy related question/mystery. DH went to go put this shirt on this morning and there is a huge missing square! we have no idea what happened to the shirt. it's new, i think he only wore it once. he brought it on a business trip 2 weeks ago but didn't wear it there. it doesn't go to the cleaners, i just wash it and hang it so it doesn't go in the dryer either. the square that's missing is nowhere to be found. any ideas as to what happened? the only logical thing i could think of was one of the dogs chewed on it but it's a perfect 8x8 square, like someone cut it out to make a quilt or something.
> 
> That is strange! Its like crop circles in your hubbies shirt.. Except squares lol.. Do either of u sleep walk? Or sleep cut up shirts rather ha ha!Click to expand...
> 
> that's what i was thinking, it's funny because we just got a used dining room table and i'm shopping for fabric to recover the chairs with so DH thought maybe i took a chunk of his shirt for that...i don't think either of us sleep walk but who the heck knows with this pregnancy?Click to expand...

I wouldn't put it past our pregnant brains ha ha! Mines gone to mush... And with all the weird dreams I've been having I wouldn't be surprised to hear I'd been doing something in my sleep!


----------



## firsttimer1

maybe the shirt was underneath something else you were cutting and you didnt realise?

so weird haha!

lozza i hope your scqan isnt too much longer.... wonder if danielle has had hers? Mitch's is soooooooon now :) YAY!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *DOPPLER UPDATE* - ok, if i had given up earlier i would be one of those saying ''11 weeks is too early'' LOL ... but i found it! NO WHERE near where it was last time.
> Mitch - try TWO inches above your pubic bone this time. Thats where i found HB loud and clear at 170bpm. TWO WHOLE INCHES!!! baby must have moved up since saturday LOL!!!

Hey First timer....I didnt come back to update....but I also went and had brekkie and then tried again and the little one was there....same place as last time....obviously 'woken' by the presence of FOOOOODDDD :haha:. It was also 170bpm


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Thanks for that hun! I like William and Spencer i think. Will run them by the OH haha :)
> 
> im so excited for the three ladies with scans today to update us... i bet mitch is asleep trying to make her scan come faster haha!

Just spotted this....bloody cheek - I was actually doing some work.... unusual I know :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Pooch - that shirt thing is sooooo random, really strange :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that hun! I like William and Spencer i think. Will run them by the OH haha :)
> 
> im so excited for the three ladies with scans today to update us... i bet mitch is asleep trying to make her scan come faster haha!
> 
> Just spotted this....bloody cheek - I was actually doing some work.... unusual I know :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL! i would totally be asleep :sleep:

what time are you leaving? xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Mines tomorrow!!! 1.30pm.

And you being in charge of dates...I thought you'd have them all memorised :winkwink:

Think its Lozza, 2nd Time and Danielle today :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

Can't wait for scan updates. :happydance: Even though I mad jealous that I don't have one. :cry: I want to see what's going on in there.

Pooch- let us know what you find out with that shirt. It's like from the twilight zone or something. :dohh: I've done weird things in my sleep but I have _never_ cut up a shirt. :haha:


----------



## loolindley

lol, I was starting to wonder if I'D GOT IT MIXED UP TOO! KAS HAD BABY BRAIN!


----------



## loolindley

Oops, so do I by the looks of my last post!!! Sorry for shouting!


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Oops, so do I by the looks of my last post!!! Sorry for shouting!

Do you think the baby brain gets worse as time goes on?? If so, I am really worried for Kas :rofl::rofl:....in fact probably all of us!!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Mines tomorrow!!! 1.30pm.
> 
> And you being in charge of dates...I thought you'd have them all memorised :winkwink:
> 
> Think its Lozza, 2nd Time and Danielle today :happydance:

oops oh yeh... attack of the baby brain as i totally knew that haha... its danielle im waiting on LOL! Hope she has a piccie :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Thank god my train run on tracks, thats all I can say!!! But heavens know what I'll do when it comes to stopping at stations!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - every time I read one of your postings....my eyes are drawn to your gorgeous puppy....soooooo cute!!! Makes me go all soppy. We have 2 cats which was hubbys choice but I am a dog person.

Is she (or he?) still so small or is it a older pic?


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Mines tomorrow!!! 1.30pm.
> 
> And you being in charge of dates...I thought you'd have them all memorised :winkwink:
> 
> Think its Lozza, 2nd Time and Danielle today :happydance:
> 
> oops oh yeh... attack of the baby brain as i totally knew that haha... its danielle im waiting on LOL! Hope she has a piccie :thumbup:Click to expand...

We are so obsessed.....we probably should make a note of the scan time with the date so we can stalk more effectively :haha::haha:


----------



## loolindley

That was taken a couple of months ago, but she is still tiny. Both my cockers are 'petite', and about half the size of normal ones!!! Indy (in the picture) is cute as a button, but she is a bloody pest!! She goes out of her way to wind Magic (my older one) up, and then when Magic is going crazy, Indy will turn round and wink at me!!! I'm not kidding, she actually winks!! I'm sure she has a masterplan to take over the world!! It's a good job she is so cute!!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> That was taken a couple of months ago, but she is still tiny. Both my cockers are 'petite', and about half the size of normal ones!!! Indy (in the picture) is cute as a button, but she is a bloody pest!! She goes out of her way to wind Magic (my older one) up, and then when Magic is going crazy, Indy will turn round and wink at me!!! I'm not kidding, she actually winks!! I'm sure she has a masterplan to take over the world!! It's a good job she is so cute!!!!!

Aaaaaw that actually brought a tear to my eye....I am such a soppy cow at the moment. Our little kitten (well not so much at 1 year old now) does that to our older rescue cat.....but I think she secretly likes the attention :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

have any of you wtached the MTV music awards? should beyonce be dancing like that whilst pregnant???? she was bouncing up and down and doubling over - made me feel ill that something was gonna happen! :wacko: she looks fab tho!

im having another tired ''dont want to do anything'' day :(


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> have any of you wtached the MTV music awards? should beyonce be dancing like that whilst pregnant???? she was bouncing up and down and doubling over - made me feel ill that something was gonna happen! :wacko: she looks fab tho!
> 
> im having another tired ''dont want to do anything'' day :(

Isnt that going to be you this week anyway??? Thought you were heading back for Zumba or something similar...doesnt that involve flinging yourself around Beyonce style. 

I didnt see her dancing just the bit they showed on news with her rubbing her belly...funny!! Perhaps I should do that when I go into the office next :rofl:....its a novel way to announce we are having a baby :haha:

And snap on the not wanting to do anything day.....just shifted my headache but now tired


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Scan finally booked - Tuesday 13th @ 3:20pm - By my dates I will then be 13+5

To say I am dissapointed is an understatement !! Thats 2 whole weeks away. I am definately being treated very differently in this pregnancy to what I was in my first. x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - no thats not me haha. when we do zumba pregnant we cant jump (only step) and cant do any high impact moves. cant twist or bend. so its basically steping and doing the arm movements etc - i go on thursday night (IF the scan goes well) and i cant wait :) so thats why im confused about beyonce! LOL

laura - will add u to scan list on first page... sorry its longer off than you wanted tho :( they do say 2nd & 3rd pregnancies etc are treated differently - shame really. xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I'm feeling off today as well. Called in to work sick and they can't get anyone else to work so I _have_ to go in. Well, my boss said to let her know if I was feeling okay for the supper shift and don't worry about the dinner shift but it still makes you feel like you have to go in. :growlmad: She's a nice lady and I know if I'm not feeling better around supper time then she will understand but that little twat I work with won't go in. (The one who doesn't want to work with me, wait until she finds out I'm pregnant, she'll be pissed :thumbup:) And the worst part is, this isn't even supposed to be my shift, the other girl (the "main" one I'll say) went out of town back to school shopping with her son. 7 hours out of town! :saywhat: The other 3 cities that are, 1 hour, 2 hours and 3 hours away weren't good enough :dohh:. Damn it, this has ruined my day. I'm not taking anymore shifts besides my twoa week and if they don't like it they can :kiss: my preggo :shock:

Sorry, didn't mean to rant but it feels good letting it out. I think I'm going to take my toast and my pregnancy book (Which is a real hoot by the way) out on the patio and soak up some of that vitamin D which we need. :D


----------



## Sambles

Good afternoon ladies,

Good luck to everyone who had got a scan this week :thumbup: Can't wait to see all the piccies

I weighed myself this morning and I've only put on 2.5 lbs which is really good considering I should've taken out shares in a crisp company over the past 8 weeks :haha: Talking of crisps I've moved on from salt n vinegar and I'm now onto pickled onion monster munch!

Is there anyone else who has got a doppler but still not been able to find baby's heartbeat? I've been trying since about 9 weeks and still can't find it :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - let it all out hun, as this is the perfect place to vent with no come-uppance! :hugs:

sambles - im sure you will pick up soon hun, but dont panic as everybody is different xxx maybe post in first tri tooas im sure there are ladies one there who havent found it :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,

So had the scan, it was amazing! I told the sonographer i was worried there was nothing there, so asked her to prove it as soon as possible. She found it straight away and spun the screen round to show a sleeping baby with a heartbeat! I burst into tears, what a girl.

After that she turns the screen away and says she's going to concentrate on measuring, the baby has to be on its back to do that. Unfortunately that's when mine woke up and started sitting up, then doing somersaults and being a real wriggler! I didn't get to see any of it but OH saw it all, and assumed it's a boy as it couldn't stay still! Wishful thinking.

So when she'd finished measuring she let me watch again for a bit, it waved at us!! I am in love now! Paid for 4 photos, but shame they're all the same! She zooms in and out. Found out i've got an anterior placenta, which apparently means it might take longer to feel the baby moving. NT measurement was 1.6 which i think is good, they've taken bloods and will ring in 4-5 days if i'm high risk, if not i'll get a letter in 2 weeks.

Will try and post a picture in a second. So amazed to see its there and alive and wriggly!


----------



## lozza1uk

OK, first time doing this so hope it's worked.
Also, Firsttimer can you please move my due date back a whole 6 days, to 14th March? Was expecting that but still so annoying to be put back, i'll have to watch the same 6 days of daily updates on my iphone pregnancy apps now!
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lauraclili

Fantastic news Lozza. Congratulations! :D :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## firsttimer1

soooo happy for you! :dance: Cant wiat to see your photo!

ah-ha, i didnt realise they turn the screen towards you when they have found baby - ive never had a scan with NHS. Thats a bit better then..... ahhhhh so nervous for mine now lol.

You must be STOKED :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

lauraclili said:


> Fantastic news Lozza. Congratulations! :D :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee:

amazing scan photo! :hugs:

and of course i can move you back - no problem hun.

so how far along are you now then according to todays scan?? xxx


----------



## Sambles

Great news lozza1uk :happydance: I bet you feel on top of the world. Love the pic x


----------



## lozza1uk

11+6 today. 

Might go to the trafford centre tonight and invest in some trousers that i can actually do up without being uncomfortable - haven't dared before!


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> 11+6 today.
> 
> Might go to the trafford centre tonight and invest in some trousers that i can actually do up without being uncomfortable - haven't dared before!

Do it! why not ;) and so what if you've been put back a little.... when we all get huge one week will mean nothing :hugs: main thing is that you had a GREAT scan... hope we all follow in your footsteps xxxx :flower:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm sure you all will! It's a relief to know that despite having virtually no symptoms, except slighly sore bbs at night I'm still pregnant! i guess i've just been really lucky.


----------



## loolindley

Lozza I am over the moon for you, and what a great photo too!!!! Your baby is gorgeous!!!

Go treat yourself to some new trews, and a mooch around the trafford centre. We are all going to get moved forward and backwards as out pregnancy gets on so I wouldn't worry, but at least now you have a proper edd.

Congratulations!!! xx

Newfie, sorry to hear you are having a bad day, and it sucks that you have to go to work. I wouldn't feel bad about only doing your 2 booked shifts a week. There is no point in overdoing it at this stage. x


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi all! 

11 weeks ish now. Just wishing away the time til 12 week scan, still don't know when it is!


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza = thats fantastics news....great NT measurement and a fab photo :haha: You must be soooo chuffed. Oh I cannot wait until tomorrow now!!!

Newfie - sorry to hear about your bad day....I am working from home today and feel rotten so just as well. Plus headache is back :nope:

Got a delivery today.....Dorothy perkins....my maternity purchases from last Friday online :thumbup:. Going to have a quick looksie....though not trying on til tomorrow! x


----------



## loolindley

I've just had my weekly bag of salt and vinegar crips. Yummy!!!!!!!!! They were so good I licked the bag! :blush: Slimming world weigh in tonight! :rofl: Crisps barely weigh anything, right?!!!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks girls. I just did some (online) Christmas shopping. Almost got my DH all sorted away for Christmas with just this one setting. Now if I could make a trip to Canadian Tire I'd be all set. :rofl: Funny how spending money can make you feel better :dohh: lol

Great news Lozza. Great photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Novbaby08

My due date has changed to March 26th


----------



## firsttimer1

ive changed it for you hun xxx

come on danielle - where are u with ur update :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Just had a looksie at my maternity stuff.....HOW BIG!!!! Dont they do 'little bit pregnant', 'medium pregnant' and heavily pregnant' sizes??? :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

omg im soooo miserable today. cant pull myself together :( first tri hormones suck.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> omg im soooo miserable today. cant pull myself together :( first tri hormones suck.

I think alot of us are feeling that way today....certainly me :nope:

Just feel mightly fed up and not motivated to do anything......AND I pasted fed up on FB status and someone asked why I said no reason just tired, headachey and pooped...then another friend said 'pregnant?' It annoys me as I am still denying it...but it feels like they are pre-empting MY announcement :cry:


----------



## kkl12

Can I join your group? I've been reading your posts and my due date is March 18th. My 12 week scan is Sept. 8th and I'm really excited as this is our first baby and we were ttc for almost a year


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - luckily ive not had any pregnant questions from my friends ... but thats because ive seen them all as little as poss for the past three months!!! They must think im soooooo anti social! If the scan on thurs goes well then were inviting everyone over on the friday night to FINALLY tell them all. Cant wait.

kkl12 - welcome to the mid march mamas! You have the same EDD as me :) YAY :dance: I will add you to our lists on the first post xxxx How are u feeling???


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## kkl12

I'm feeling pretty good. No MS but I can say I have been eating less meat. Just the smell of it makes me lose my appetite most days... Other than that I have no complaints, just very excited!


----------



## newfielady

Welcome kkl12. Glad to hear someone isn't felling totally like crap. :haha:
DO you girls find you can't eat in the mornings? I know I supposed to eat but I just can not force anything (Well, salt and vinegar chips :rofl:) down until about 1! I've started taking my vitamins again but I read in the pregnancy book you should drink 2-4 glasses of milk a day! For calcium. I'm lactose intolerant. What he heck am I supposed to do? I tried drinking 2 yesterday and it gave me a bad tummy. Not what you need on top of regular pregnancy :sick:. :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Welcome kkl.....:hugs:

I feel pretty good too....however a few of us are feeling a bit down today. Think its just hormones and first day back after a lovely long weekend.....plus countdown to my scan tomorrow is making me a little nervous :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

newfielady said:


> Welcome kkl12. Glad to hear someone isn't felling totally like crap. :haha:
> DO you girls find you can't eat in the mornings? I know I supposed to eat but I just can not force anything (Well, salt and vinegar chips :rofl:) down until about 1! I've started taking my vitamins again but I read in the pregnancy book you should drink 2-4 glasses of milk a day! For calcium. I'm lactose intolerant. What he heck am I supposed to do? I tried drinking 2 yesterday and it gave me a bad tummy. Not what you need on top of regular pregnancy :sick:. :wacko:

Oh dear....I hate milk and dont think i've been getting anywhere near enough calcium....but I am taking vit supplements so hopefully all not lost :wacko:

Must eat more cheese....

What about Lactose free milk...they must have added calcium?


----------



## firsttimer1

kkl12 - glad to hear it :) im just tired all the time and today am just haveing a genrerally ''off' day. Think i will feel better when had the 12 week scan on thursday.. and when i start excersising and looking after myself again. Im sure eating all the time is adding to my tiredness and 'slump' xx

citymouse - yer i remember being a poppy seed lol when i got my BFP in week 3.... oh my gosh 11 weeks seemed like years away.... and now here i am... cant believe i made it this far really xxx

newfie - i eat better in mornings then i do in evenings... just goes to show that anything goes in preggo world ;)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> Welcome kkl12. Glad to hear someone isn't felling totally like crap. :haha:
> DO you girls find you can't eat in the mornings? I know I supposed to eat but I just can not force anything (Well, salt and vinegar chips :rofl:) down until about 1! I've started taking my vitamins again but I read in the pregnancy book you should drink 2-4 glasses of milk a day! For calcium. I'm lactose intolerant. What he heck am I supposed to do? I tried drinking 2 yesterday and it gave me a bad tummy. Not what you need on top of regular pregnancy :sick:. :wacko:

I have a hard time eating in the morning because I find I gag more easily at things first thing. But I am managing to eat, I find eating oatmeal is easy, though once in awhile I gag on the texture :dohh: Nothing is easy when pregnant and suffering from ms. 

I also don't drink enough milk. I eat lots of yogurt, veggies and take my vitamin so I hope that's enough. I've been drinking the V8 juice stuff, it's full of Vit C and calcium and tastes good too :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh dear....spot Mrs Unhealthy over here :cry:

Well.,....my excuse is anything to get me through 1st 12 weeks then I will start to be good :haha:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

My OH is picking me up some stuff i *NEEED* on the way home. This consists of:

a pack of green grapes (NOT RED)
one can of caffiene free diet coke
milk bottle sweeties (thanks to post above)
and butter to put on tonights dinner - yet another sandwhich!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> My OH is picking me up some stuff i *NEEED* on the way home. This consists of:
> 
> a pack of green grapes (NOT RED)
> one can of caffiene free diet coke
> milk bottle sweeties (thanks to post above)
> and butter to put on tonights dinner - yet another sandwhich!

Oooh you have just made me want a baked potato with butter on it with that last line.....maybe cheese but thats all!

FYI - not drinking any alcohol free beer anymore...tried the Cobra one on Saturday, 1/2 a bottle and gave me a headache. Becks Blue did the same :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Oh, boy, I opened Pandora's box in a BIG way when I stopped at McDonalds yesterday. BABY WANTS CHEESEBURGERS!

Tell me about it.... for the last 3 weeks Mcds has sounded like the best thing in the world haha

Mitch - jacket potato sounds GREAT in theory to me... but i just know in reality... ewwww LOL

Hope my OH finds milk bottles.... cant wait... im actually excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh, boy, I opened Pandora's box in a BIG way when I stopped at McDonalds yesterday. BABY WANTS CHEESEBURGERS!
> 
> Tell me about it.... for the last 3 weeks Mcds has sounded like the best thing in the world haha
> 
> Mitch - jacket potato sounds GREAT in theory to me... but i just know in reality... ewwww LOL
> 
> Hope my OH finds milk bottles.... cant wait... im actually excited!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I feel the same....thats why baked potato - I think thats suitably bland :winkwink:. No other toppings for me...


----------



## citymouse

I seriously think if I go today I will get three cheeseburgers instead of two. :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

now i want Mcds....... BOO you citymouse! :rofl:

im going to attempt to go to the gym tomorrow morning with OH (6:30am....ouch) HAAAAA we'll see how that goes LOL!!!!! I want to kick start being a bit healthier!

I ised to go every morning but now i will only do low impact like the walking machine etc x


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

I'm doing the gym tomorrow too FT, at 7am, but swimming so not too bad.

Congratulations Lozza, I'm so, so pleased for you really heartening to hear someone with few symptoms is ok. Great scan photo too. 

Newfielady you could maybe try goat's milk...if you get it in the supermarket, pasturised. I have it due to issues with cows milk.

Feeling really fed up. My work day has been a disaster and the behaviour of one person has really put a downer on me. I can't bare the thought of tomorrow, alone in the office, and having to deal with another stressful email to arrive to from him. I hate days like this, I find it really hard to let go.

*sigh*


----------



## firsttimer1

Mscrow - im sending massive :hugs: your way... and im sure Mr C will have plenty of them stored up for you too hun :flower:

I would love to swim in the monrings (i used to swim for my county) but my OH detests swimming and i dont wnat to go alone.... how woosy is that hehe x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies am back with sme bad a good news i am going to be leaving u i am only 8+4 so am not due till the 4th or april so no longer a march mummy unless u will let me stay haha

all is well with bean theo heard the heart beat nice and strong 

and we all have the flu :(
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## firsttimer1

DANIELLE - noooooo you cant leave, i insist you stay and i know the other ladies will too :flower:

*Congrats* on your scan tho - who cares if your a little behind? 

are u feeling ok about it? were u initially unsure on your period date and hence the confusion?


----------



## citymouse

Yes, stay! Besides, when due dates roll around, some people come early, some people come late... you could end up having your baby before a lot of us!


----------



## firsttimer1

very true!!

My OH has just returned home... he could find milk bottles so he got me a bag of cola bottles; a bag of haribo...AND soem strawberry laces! Another reason i married him ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thankk youu :D i am guttted really but did expect it my cycles are all over the place anywere from 28-72 days. i do want a march baby izzy was 7 days ealy so fingers crosses xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> thankk youu :D i am guttted really but did expect it my cycles are all over the place anywere from 28-72 days. i do want a march baby izzy was 7 days ealy so fingers crosses xxxx

well u cud still easily end up as a march mama hun - so dont feel too down hearted :hugs: Main thing is the scan went well and baby is ok :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano i have the flu just gona make myslef some honey and lemon mmm n snuggles with the oh x


----------



## firsttimer1

AND you get to snuggle with your gorgeous daugher.... enjoy it! Hope the flu buggars off soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

shes all snuggled up in bed wither her teddy coved in baby olbas oil taking her the docs 2 morra sounds like shes got a chest infection. 

what have u lovly ladies been up 2 2 days x


----------



## newfielady

Yes stay danielle. You've been with us this long. :) Who know when we'll all pop! (That an endearing term isn't it, pop?) :rofl:
I can't get goats milk here, thanks for the suggestion though friend :winkwink: My friend has some goats on his farm but I think they're male :dohh: Not drinking that _milk_! (Besides, I don't think you're supposed to drink it _that_ fresh. :) The latose free milk here 9called lac teez) is gross, right think and slimy. *shivers* :sick: Can't think about it. Well, I'm hoping to get off work early tonight so I can pop over the the fair to watch my friends have fun on the rides. I'll get some cotton candy :D I figure everyone will be at the fair so I will be able to leave early. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

enjoy your sweeties Firsttimer - i just ate some fizzy strawberry laces myself! yum.

im waiting for my roast dinner to cook. i have one of those ready prepared chickens from sainsburys with parsnip and apple stuffing in the oven, and loads of crispy roasties! im so hungry!

its my scan on friday - so exciting! i hope everything is ok. i had food poisioning last week and i have read it can be dangerous for pregnant women... fingers crossed im ok.


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> shes all snuggled up in bed wither her teddy coved in baby olbas oil taking her the docs 2 morra sounds like shes got a chest infection.
> 
> what have u lovly ladies been up 2 2 days x

we all seem to be having down days today hun - not sure why! I think i am because im not looking after myself properly...AND im sooooo tired :sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mrs Cupcake said:


> enjoy your sweeties Firsttimer - i just ate some fizzy strawberry laces myself! yum.
> 
> im waiting for my roast dinner to cook. i have one of those ready prepared chickens from sainsburys with parsnip and apple stuffing in the oven, and loads of crispy roasties! im so hungry!
> 
> its my scan on friday - so exciting! i hope everything is ok. i had food poisioning last week and i have read it can be dangerous for pregnant women... fingers crossed im ok.

oh no - food poisoning? thats rubbish hun. Do u know what it was and what from?? Im sure u will be fine tho hun... our babies are made of tough stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> Yes stay danielle. You've been with us this long. :) Who know when we'll all pop! (That an endearing term isn't it, pop?) :rofl:
> I can't get goats milk here, thanks for the suggestion though friend :winkwink: My friend has some goats on his farm but I think they're male :dohh: Not drinking that _milk_! (Besides, I don't think you're supposed to drink it _that_ fresh. :) The latose free milk here 9called lac teez) is gross, right think and slimy. *shivers* :sick: Can't think about it. Well, I'm hoping to get off work early tonight so I can pop over the the fair to watch my friends have fun on the rides. I'll get some cotton candy :D I figure everyone will be at the fair so I will be able to leave early. :haha:

Newfie,

I don't drink milk, but do eat cheese and yogurt etc. When I have cereal or want the odd glass of 'milk' with something I used to drink soy milk, which I think in some brands is quite good. Because I am veg, I am monitoring my soy intake and ensuring it's not too too much, so I switched to almond milk this week for the first time and it's yummy!!!

Hilariously gave in to a junk food craving and had Cap'n Crunch with Crunchberries cereal - with vanilla almond milk. It was yummy!!!

I am sure it might be hard to find these things when you are in a small town, but there has to be at least one kind of non-dairy 'milk' beverage. 

Good luck! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> hi ladies am back with sme bad a good news i am going to be leaving u i am only 8+4 so am not due till the 4th or april so no longer a march mummy unless u will let me stay haha
> 
> all is well with bean theo heard the heart beat nice and strong
> 
> and we all have the flu :(

So glad it went well......and yes you definately have to stay. I have a feeling you'll be a March mama anyway :winkwink:. Sorry you are all not well :hugs:

Yeah a few of us are a bit down today....i cant think of anything i want to eat....i want to feel less shattered and hope that after tomorrows scan when i am officially 12 weeks (i hope) i will feel miraculously better :haha: yeah right.

Well baked potato for me tonight....the excitement.

FT - hope they are Tangfastic haribos....love em :thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

had my scan today baby was waving lol was goo to see, still havent told anyone yet though how long can i go without telling lol wonder if iwill be ringing people from the delivery roomlol


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> had my scan today baby was waving lol was goo to see, still havent told anyone yet though how long can i go without telling lol wonder if iwill be ringing people from the delivery roomlol

FAB NEWS! congrats! did you get a picture? x :hugs:

well ive just stuck a lemon risotto on but really dont want it.... figure i should tho. feel ill. think its all the sweeties :(

enjoy your potato mitch.... lets spur eachother on when it comes to not being :sick: LOL


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

firsttimer1 said:


> Mrs Cupcake said:
> 
> 
> enjoy your sweeties Firsttimer - i just ate some fizzy strawberry laces myself! yum.
> 
> im waiting for my roast dinner to cook. i have one of those ready prepared chickens from sainsburys with parsnip and apple stuffing in the oven, and loads of crispy roasties! im so hungry!
> 
> its my scan on friday - so exciting! i hope everything is ok. i had food poisioning last week and i have read it can be dangerous for pregnant women... fingers crossed im ok.
> 
> oh no - food poisoning? thats rubbish hun. Do u know what it was and what from?? Im sure u will be fine tho hun... our babies are made of tough stuff! :thumbup:Click to expand...

no idea what caused it but it was the day after a wedding when i had been eating from a buffet... no-one else got ill though! im sure i will be fine - like you say the babes are made of strong stuff.

congrats on the scan 2ndtime!


----------



## redsox

Lozza and Danielle and 2ndtime -

So pleased you both had great scans! Such lovely pictures! I hope you both feel relieved and excited. :)

Danielle - do not sweat in the slightest being set back! All that matter is baby is healthy and growing! :)

2ndtime - I am the same as you! I am in a weird place of not wanting to tell. JUST got an email from a friend who moved to CA asking how the babymaking was going?!?!?!? I will have to selectively ignore for now. ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> had my scan today baby was waving lol was goo to see, still havent told anyone yet though how long can i go without telling lol wonder if iwill be ringing people from the delivery roomlol

Congratulations!!! Did they change your EDD? X


----------



## 2nd time

mitchnorm said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> had my scan today baby was waving lol was goo to see, still havent told anyone yet though how long can i go without telling lol wonder if iwill be ringing people from the delivery roomlol
> 
> Congratulations!!! Did they change your EDD? XClick to expand...

no change to edd still 9th march but baby is still small but i do make small babies both my girls are in the 2nd centile i will upload a pic now


----------



## Sambles

Danielle and 2ndtime - congrats on the scans

xx


----------



## 2nd time

right i cant find my lead to uploa pic aghhh got it on my phone but cant upload it i could text it somone


----------



## lauraclili

Congrats on the scans ladies! :D 

Why is today making loads of us feel down. I'm just soooo tired!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

3 out of 3 with good news!! I am overjoyed for you all!!!!!!

Hoping us girls with them tomorrow have good news too :)

Crap day today - won't go into it and bring you girls down but have argued with DH, been snappy all day at work, got a flat tyre and now I've got cystitis.

Not a happy girl tonight along with being worried sick for tomorrow 

Hope you girls are ok, you seem it, I've caught up xxx


----------



## Sambles

lauraclili said:


> Congrats on the scans ladies! :D
> 
> Why is today making loads of us feel down. I'm just soooo tired!

Me too!! I feel completely exhausted and could easily go to bed now :sleep:


----------



## Nicnak282

Congrats to Lozza, Danielle & 2ndtime for your fab scans...bet you're all so relieved!!! :dance::yipee::dance::yipee::dance:

Getting ever so nervous for tomorrow now and my scan...feeling very sick (hope it's just nerves and not the bloomin' MS making a return!!). 

Bless him - my hubby has just got me some blackcurrant and licorice sweeties (a tip from my nurse for sickness) and I'm going to take some in a nice warm (not hot - boo-hoo! :cry:) bath and try my best to relax....hmmmmmmmmm, not holding out much hope tonight!! 

Update you all tomorrow - night-night bless :kiss: xx


----------



## Nicnak282

PS Absolutely shattered too today...must be something in the air!!!!! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - i have inboxed you!

Nicnak - your going to be fine tomo hun, rest well tonight, get an early night etc - and enjoy it :)

ladies - have you found the things you eat (esp big meals) just dont taste quite ''right'' lately?


----------



## lauraclili

Yes, but then, I've been feeling like that about food since I got pregnant!


----------



## firsttimer1

i wonder why im getting it so late..... im pretty sure on my dates.... like 99% sure.... keep thinking im gonna have the scan and find out im only 7 weeks and hence only just getting all these crappy symptoms haha


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## loolindley

Danielle, you are not going ANYWHERE :hugs: And I will place a sportsmans bet now that you will have your baby before me!!!! :rofl: Don't forget I am having the longest pregnancy ever!!! I'm so glad you are carrying a healthy baby, and that everything is fine (just in miniature from what you were exppecting)

2nd time, congratulations on a great scan! Have you got a picture? x

Mrs Cupcake, I had food poisoning at 5-6 weeks. I was Campylobacter, and really had me worried, however apart from an extra scan, the doctor wasn't concerned at all (he only booked me in for the scan because I was having kitten about it). If you haven't already, get to the docs, because some types of food poisoning will need antibiotics to get rid of it. Hope you are feeling better soon. x

Was it citymouse commenting on our use of butter? A butty isn't a butty without butter on it!!!!! However you can stick your butties, and bakes potatoes, because OH has gone to get pizzas to celebrate my sw weight loss!! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Oh, can someone do some extra working out tomorrow at the gym for me...I think I will need it!


----------



## firsttimer1

Attached is 2nd time's 12 week scan photo.... baby is a beaut!!!

Soory its small though, cant get it larger as its off my mobile xxx


----------



## Sambles

I'm struggling with big meals as well so prefer to eat little and often. But I will really fancy something, cook it and then not want to eat it. It seems to happen all the time at the moment x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loolindley - i think i will mention it when i see the midwife but im all better now. it only lasted a couple of days! was horrible whilst i had it though. i dont think i need antibiotics.

i do however have a blocked ear! just to add to my list of woes so will have to trot to the docs if that doesnt sort itself out soon. hubby put some ear drops in last night and tonight he is going to try olive oil. hopefully that will help it!

i need to eat regularly or i get really really hungry and then queasy. nice.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oooh scan photo. baby looks so big! and like a proper baby - can't believe i have the same in me! its amazing.


----------



## mitchnorm

Great scan pic 2nd time :thumbup:

With you all on big meals.....initially i thought its cos i just couldnt stomach bigger portions...but now i just dont fancy anything substantial...even burgers etc. Pizza was good yesterday though.

I feel sick....you ladies exercise for me too please, i am NOT feeling it at all x


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i LOVE that your eating a pizza after SW haha - classic... but why not eh? my risotto is going down slooooowly. tastes weird. bring back the sweets and crisps. 

citymouse - i hear ya on the pregno laziness LOL... everything is too far away, even the light switch which is just about my head heehee

2nd time that really is a smashing 12 week scan photo. Im sooo jealous of mitch and co who have got theirs tomorrow!


----------



## pooch

i'm glad (well not glad) to see that others aren't feeling so hot either. i thought i was in the clear, i was feeling better and now i'm sicky again and TIRED. i already took one nap today and i'm about to take another. i am excited as the invisible dog fence i ordered is here...i have a crazy german shorthaired pointer who has been escaping under our fence and harassing the neighbors. right now he's whining to go out again and we just got in. he wants to go run, i can tell. just charging the batteries then i'm setting up the perimeter flags and THEN i can start to train him. hopefully he'll catch on quick so i can just let him out.


----------



## 2nd time

firsttimer1 said:


> Attached is 2nd time's 12 week scan photo.... baby is a beaut!!!
> 
> Soory its small though, cant get it larger as its off my mobile xxx

manny thanks for posting my pic your a star


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im off now - dinner is ready. good old hubs has sorted it all out for me. smells delish! byeeeee!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Loo - i LOVE that your eating a pizza after SW haha - classic... but why not eh? my risotto is going down slooooowly. tastes weird. bring back the sweets and crisps.
> 
> citymouse - i hear ya on the pregno laziness LOL... everything is too far away, even the light switch which is just about my head heehee
> 
> 2nd time that really is a smashing 12 week scan photo. Im sooo jealous of mitch and co who have got theirs tomorrow!

We guessing on gender.....i am not very good at nub and other theories.

Potato ready :happydance:.....but really not feeling it even WITH jalapenos :nope:


----------



## citymouse

Beautiful scan pic! And that's actually about actual size of my baby, so the smallness of the pic is perfect!


----------



## 2nd time

any nub guesses


----------



## firsttimer1

MrsCupcake - enjoy dinner ;)

Mitch / 2nd time - im up for gender guessing! Only thing is - as im team yellow and ive avoided finding out what ''nub testing'' is heehee... im scared that if i know i will see whatever it is on my baby and ruin it!! LOL... is that possible? But my spidey senses are usually pretty good... i predicted 4 of my pals babies correctly heehee

But anyway i shall start the ball running ... my instinct is that 2nd time will have a .... boy!!!! Purely based on looking at scan pic haha.


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, I have no guesses! I'm no good at that stuff.

I must get up and on with my day! I'm so jealous of you all, getting near bedtime... I still have a whole day's-worth of things to feel guilty about not doing.

I keep replaying the recording of the heartbeat! :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse i dont blame you, its the best noise in the world :hugs: enjoy your day! xxx


----------



## 2nd time

lol i have 2 girls already , concived at exactly the same time of year my youngest was concived on 7th june 2010 and this one was 17 june 2011 hb was 156 so i guess girl i justthink thats what i mae lol


----------



## firsttimer1

mabe its your turn for a boy ;) do u have a preference?


----------



## 2nd time

no preferance three girls whould be funny poor dh would be propper outnumbered and i have all the stuff for a girl but a boy would be a nice change


----------



## newfielady

Well girls, I didn't even get to go to work. Seems like if it's not coming our one end :sick: then it's coming out the other :loo: This has not been my day. Wishing it was night time so I could go :sleep:. Wondering if I should go up on the farm with DH though. The sunlight and fresh air does me good. I guess I'll see how I feel in a hour or so. :shrug:

P.S Love the pics. Seems like the further we get the less bad news there is. And that's great!:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - gosh your OH will have no one to side withhim when the girls are older haha xxx i have no preference - sometimes i want a boy, sometimes a girl... so just a h&h bub will do me just fine ;) 

newfie - maybe go out for some fresh air and see how you feel... u can always come bk inside if need too :) 

so glad its night time here as ive had enough of today and feeling poop! Tomo = new start! Mmmmmm..... we shall see how my enthusiasm is in the morn haha!


----------



## Widger

Just popped on to say Congrats on your scans girls. It is such great news.

I've got my bloods on Friday, let's hope I remember the appointment!!! 

2nd time - well I'm pretty much size I was at 20 weeks already so I'm looking forward to letting it all hang out instead of strategically placing scarves, tops

Ft - my hospital has tv screens in scanning room like private scans so think depends on hospital 

Mitch - made me laugh about size of maternity clothes, it is a nightmare. They should have first trimester, 2nd and 3rd sizes.... Oh and overdue :haha:

Think the weather isn't helping our mood. Come on sun we need you


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry everyone is feeling a bit down :wacko: I think we are all knackered.....O am soooooooooo tired :sleep::sleep: but also struggling to sleep which is really annoying :growlmad: I am up at least once a night for a wee and that's after giving my bladder a really good rock back and forth on the loo before I go to bed. 

:happydance: for the ladies who have had scans and good luck to everyone tomorrow....Bichon :hugs: Kas :hugs: who else???

Mine is on Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Glow!

Mine is on thursday - same as you.... annoying, i wish it was tomorrow hehe :)

But yer i think bichon, mitch and niknac are all tomo..... good luck ladies..... soooo jealous! Hope your all asleep already so that before u know it your scan will be happening :hugs:

cant WAIT for updates!!! 

Night all you lovely (if as little bit pukey) ladies xxxx

Ps.... im stilllllll not waking up in then night to wee....mmmm.... should be pleased but im not.... :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my ladies! i will never stay caught up on this thread.

3 great scan pics today!!!! good looking babies for sure :flower:

sorry to the ladies not feeling so well. im tired today. have been waking up very early and not able to fall back to sleep again. of course i feel like i could as soon as i need to get up :dohh:

hope everyone is doing better tomorrow and yay for upcoming scans!!!! not sure if we are doing the ds testing yet. it would be nice to do it just to have the scan and see the baby. but stressful if it came back not good.

someone got me craving a potato, yum. i know what im having tomorrow!


----------



## em2656

What fantastic updates and scan pics!!! So jealous another 10 days wait for me :(

I can however top the night time wees, I average 4 a night although it was 6 one night! Really makes me mad as I have to go down a floor to the bathroom and all that walking in the night wakes me up. Seem to spend most of the night trying to get back to sleep lol.

Cant wait for tomorrow updates and pics, good luck girls xxx


----------



## citymouse

I ate a late lunch and now I'm not hungry for my cheeseburgers... and it actually makes me sad! Being pregnant is so weird.


----------



## kymied

Does anyone NOT want to know the gender before the baby is born?

Can you explain why?

My husband is shocked by my "I don't know if I want to know" but I can't explain why.


----------



## newfielady

I don't want to know because 1) It doesn't make any difference to us. It's not like we're hoping to have 2 the same gender as they have to share a room, or something like that. 2) It adds to the surprise. When they're born and the doctor says "it's a girl" and then your like "yeah yeah I already know, give her to me will ya?" lol
I think I have the longest wait for the next scan. 8 weeks :dohh: And the time on the farm did me well, glad I went. Night ladies.


----------



## citymouse

Glad you feel better, Newfielady!

We're definitely finding out, so I'm no help.

My wax went fine! It didn't hurt any more than usual! Hurray! I was so afraid. I even tried to back out when I got there but the lady wasn't hearing any of it, LOL. 

I'm just trying to get up the motivation to be hungry for my cheeseburgers. They are literally almost all I can think about.


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- lol!!!! i hope you get your motivation for cheeseburgers back:thumbup:

kymied- im def finding out. wish i could help ya out there. i didnt want to know on one of mine, but that went out the door at my scan. i find that its still a surprise at 20 weeks, and what they look like at birth is always a surprise. watching them grow and learn every single day is the biggest and best surprise of all :cloud9:


----------



## MsCrow

Kymied

We both don't want to know the gender and are in agreement about the reason though I'm sure I will differ from most women here. Sometimes I feel like the anti-woman on these forums. 

Anyway, I don't want to know for a few reasons:
1. I'll just be happy with a healthy baby, it doesn't matter whether I know it's a boy or girl during the pregnancy
2. I'm apprehensive that knowing will make me too attached to a baby that is still growing and where so much would not go right
3. This is the most important to me....I don't want to apply any expectations or persona to this foetus/baby. This is the one time in its life, if all goes well, that everything is possible for this child, no preconceived ideas, no assumptions. I think that's pretty special and want to preserve it.

Hope that sort of makes sense.


----------



## Glowstar

I am undecided about finding out. I already have 2 teenage daughters and didn't find out with them. This baby is with a new partner and I know he and his parents are willing this to be a boy as there are none in his family.
Ultimately I'll be happy no matter what, I'm used to girls but a boy would be a nice change.


----------



## MsCrow

Glowstar, if there are people in the family with a particular preference I wouldn't find out. I'd be worried about seeing and sensing disappointment whereas if they found out on the day....faced with a beautiful baby, any potential negativity would be waylaid.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i dont want to find out the sex, i really dont mind what it is! plus i think if i did know i would subconsciously choose gender specific nursery items which then might not be suitable for future babies. 

i like brightly coloured gender neutral stuff and am planning on a circus themed nursery suitable for a boy or girl.

its up to individuals but im definately "team yellow"!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies wow i feel better i went to bed at 8 last night and just woke up
yay xxxxxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all.
Good luck to those of you with scans today, Mitch, Bichon and Nicnak? Enjoy it!
I'm staying team yellow, partly so I don't start buying loads of stuff (there isn't a lot of neutral clothes choice!) and because I want the surprise on the day. Also OH really wants a boy so if we do find out it's a girl I think he'll lose interest over the last 20 weeks! If it pops out a girl he'll just be relieved it's ok and won't mind. That's what I'm hoping anyway. It will also hopefully stop my inlaws buyin loads of unwanted stuff like they did for my nieces and nephew who were known about before birth!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning ladies....scan day for me :happydance: but headache has returned :nope:

Danielle - sounds like a great nights sleep....i am forcing myself to go to bed earlier as i too cannot lie in in the morning :wacko:

FT - i am not peeing at all during the night so you are no alone....have to go first thing, usually before 7 but thats fine with me

Citymouse - uuurrgh i have a bikini wax tomorrow....desperately needed, pregnancy makes your hair grow fast EVERYWHERE :haha:. Not looking forward to it at all....have booked a pedicure straight after for some post-pain pampering.

Blessed - sorry that was me with the potato. Mine was yummy. I followed up with my homemade choccy cake and vanilla ice cream too :thumbup:

On the finding out the gender....i am totally on the fence. It will make no difference to my choice of colour scheme for nursery....already decided yellow and green. If its a boy i wont change to blue...or a girl to pink so that doesnt affect anything. However there is very little inspiring choices of neutral clothes for babies.....but i suppose for first few weeks its going to be mainly sleepsuits etc. I think it will help me with bonding with baby.....but i think that will happen when bump starts to grow. Basically the main issue is my terrible impatience :haha:. I would like to think we would find out and tell no one else....but i am a blabber mouth....so on the fence still....8 weeks to decide:winkwink:

Anyway pretty relaxed about scan as heard hb yesterday but terrified about NT and bloods for downs after what happened to my sister and my age :nope:. Cant believe we have to wait a week for results....reluctant to announce anything til then now 
Everything crossed for me


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Morning all.
> Good luck to those of you with scans today, Mitch, Bichon and Nicnak? Enjoy it!
> I'm staying team yellow, partly so I don't start buying loads of stuff (there isn't a lot of neutral clothes choice!) and because I want the surprise on the day. Also OH really wants a boy so if we do find out it's a girl I think he'll lose interest over the last 20 weeks! If it pops out a girl he'll just be relieved it's ok and won't mind. That's what I'm hoping anyway. It will also hopefully stop my inlaws buyin loads of unwanted stuff like they did for my nieces and nephew who were known about before birth!

Congrats on the PLUM!!!!!!!!! X


----------



## loolindley

You feeling better today Danielle?

Ms Crow, I completely understand your reasons why, and we are staying team yellow too. We have a long time to get to know our baby - I don't feel the need to rush things by doing it earlier.

Pizza was lush last night, and I had a decent nights sleep for the first time in weeks. I didn't have a nap yesterday, so that could explain things! I'm feeling a bit aprehensive today because I am going back to work tomorrow after 5 weeks off. I really don't know how I'll be. I have trouble walking round the supermarket without feeling crap and needing to sit down. I hoping to put my risk assessment off until my scan though, as firstly I don't really want it to be public until then, and secondly, I have a feeling once they find out they wont let me drive trains anymore (it's a much more physical job than most people would think!!!! :haha:). We will see. Going to call them in a bit to check my anti sickness meds pass the drug screening.

Good luck to the scan ladies today!!! Bichon, I hope it is exactly what you need to put your mind at rest. Will you get another dating scan, or will this count? Mitch and NicNak (I think!!!!) I want to see some great pics!!! xxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Good luck with your scans ladies!!!!!!!!! I'm in tomorrow pm, so excited :)


----------



## lauraclili

Good luck with the scans today lovelies! :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Just been to the loo and when i wiped there was a little bit of pink :nope:. I havent had any spotting or bleeding the entire pregnancy and am now a little worried. Luckily scan today!!!

Some of you ladies have but all ok? Those of.you who already have babies, normal? 

Worried!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING LADIES*

*Kymied *- we are not finding out because it will add to the excitement of the day, plus we have no preference. It will be sooooo hard not to find out though LOL

*citymouse* - im trying to be healthy today but now all i want is a blinking CHEESEBURGER!!!! gaaaaahhhhhhh

*Danielle *- im sooooo happy your feeling a bit better today - hope izzy is too :flower:

*lozza*- your a plum!!! congrats!!! :dance:

*mitch* - glad ur feeling ok, are u going to find lots to do to kp you busy until u can leave LOL?

*Loo* - going bk to work must be scary but perhaps it will be great for you - eg. make the days go faster etc. Do iour colleagues now know your up the duff (haha)?? as they are all men i thought that was a fitting way to put it :rofl:

*GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE SCAN LADIES TODAY!* :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Just been to the loo and when i wiped there was a little bit of pink :nope:. I havent had any spotting or bleeding the entire pregnancy and am now a little worried. Luckily scan today!!!
> 
> Some of you ladies have but all ok? Those of.you who already have babies, normal?
> 
> Worried!!!

hun i had pink spotting from week 7 to week 10..... and i THINK im ok? :hugs: so please try not to worry. Like u said you have your scan today so if you were ever going to spot, be thankful it was today.... and not after the scan!

I was just reading a thread on first tri which a maternity nurse has written, and she mentions just how common spotting pink and brown is during pregnancy. It sounds more common then uncommen?!

AND you heard the HB on the doppler - so im sure your gonna be fine :happydance:

make sure u get a scan piccie!!!


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, I am so glad you have a scan today, and I am sure they will be able to put your mind at ease. Just tell them everything, and they will be able to explain where it is coming from etc...xxx :hugs:

Kas, NO ONE knows I'm up the duff, however they will all know I have been off for 5 weeks, so knowing what they are like, I bet about 5 mins will pass before one of them asks if I am. My official reason for being off was gastro entiritus (sp?), and who has 5 weeks off with food poisoning?! :haha: Al says if I want to keep it a secret I will just have to bare faced lie, which I am rubbish at. Just found out I wont be driving tomorrow, but sat spare which means I will be sat in the mess room for 6 hours (us drivers have an easy life :rofl:)...but that is rubbish as it will mean 6 hours of questions!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh nooooo. well. just make sure you know your story (whatever it is) before you go in and STICK to it lol. And its not lying..... its......er..... fibbing, thats what it is. And pregnant women NEED to fib at the start - its a requirement!!! :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks girls.....suppose I should be glad it has happened on the day of my scan and I can speak to them about it. 

My friend at work who is 3 weeks ahead of me said that she is getting alot of spotting mainly after bm (TMI :haha:) which mine was this morning. First one since Friday!!! Woooo hoooo...the excitement of that actually helped calm the shock of the pink :thumbup:

Fingers crossed.....at least I have a question to ask now!!! I have no idea what today is going to entail and what I should be asking :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Wish i cud help but ive not idea what happens either. Other than a scan and blood taken LOL (yuck).

i dont think they weigh you etc do they as the mw does that at our appointments?? 

there have been HEAPS of posts on first tri about blood after bm...so i really wouldnt worry in that case.

are u all suffering from constipation?? in the early weeks i swung between the two opposites... now im pretty normal but get mild constipation...like i would go 2 days without bm i guess. BUT 5 DAYS??? that must be painful mitch!!! LOL.

sorry its a grim topic but im intrigued.

also - is anyone else getting tummy ache still? ouch.


----------



## mitchnorm

Well Friday was my hideous case of diahorrea after my takeaway pizza so I think I was completely after that!!! :haha:. 

Seems to be a pattern with me....usually 3-4 days of nothing...then the opposite. 5 days is quite unusual but to be fair I probably need to eat more fruit and juices etc....probably not helping myself. :nope:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hay i must hold the record 17 days with no bm :O well untill yesrday hehe feel like a new woman x


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> hay i must hold the record 17 days with no bm :O well untill yesrday hehe feel like a new woman x

Blimey!!! Puts my 5 days to shame!!! :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my tummy was soo hard haha


----------



## loolindley

OK, now I read this somewhere, and it works, although you WILL laugh. My constipation is back with a vengence after a couple of weeks without. I read that if your knees are higher than your hips then it should be easier, so what I have been doing is resting one foot on the pedal bin, and one foot on the box we keep the loo roll in (they suggest using a step or something!), and it works!!! :rofl: I am so sorry if I have painted an image that no one needs to see, but I thought I would share! It's a revelation!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hahahahhahahahahhahhahahahaha oh has justed asked what i am laffing at think ill keep that to mu self hax


----------



## loolindley

Well I have just spent ages on the phone. You wont believe this. Work called me to say that under no circimstances I can drive a train whilst taking my anti sickness meds because they wouldn't pass the drug screening (which we have randomly and after an incident/fatailty etc). Now, I could go back because I am only taking the tablets as and when, and could probably manage without them, but OH just phoned to say could it be a good way to keep it quiet for another 2 weeks (I can't return to work because of my tablets, and when I come back, it will be after my scan, and it doesn't matter if it is common knowledge). I can't decide if I will be just taking the p!ss, or if it really is a good 'way out'

Al said that being as my travel sickness is so bad (and it is! 20 mins in the car and I'm :sick:), it could be the same on the train, and if I go off sick again it will class as 2 cases, rather than at the moment it will just be one. What do you girls think? I really value your honest opinions :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> OK, now I read this somewhere, and it works, although you WILL laugh. My constipation is back with a vengence after a couple of weeks without. I read that if your knees are higher than your hips then it should be easier, so what I have been doing is resting one foot on the pedal bin, and one foot on the box we keep the loo roll in (they suggest using a step or something!), and it works!!! :rofl: I am so sorry if I have painted an image that no one needs to see, but I thought I would share! It's a revelation!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: - well theres a visual!

Crumbs....we are going to know each other VERY intimately after all this is done :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - bearing in mind your travel sickness in cars....I could pretty much guarantee that a train wont be much better. Is there anything you can do at work whilst still on the tablets rather than driving trains? Admin work stuff? If you feel guilty it may be an option....

However I would suggest if you have a good track (excuse the pun!) record of attendance at work and usually take very little sick leave then I agree with the OH.....wait til you feel completely better AND are ready to fess up about pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

They have told me stay on the sick or come back driving, no middle ground (until HR get involved and do a risk assessment).

I haven't had any sick leave in the past year, but they wouldn't be able to hold it against me once they find out why I am off. I just feel like I am working the system a little bit, but would hate to go back, then find I can't complete a shift due to sickness. :cry: I feel a bit emotional about it all, but I think it could be for the best if I stayed off. Hopefully in a couple of weeks the sickness will have stopped completely, and I'll be bouncing back


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> They have told me stay on the sick or come back driving, no middle ground (until HR get involved and do a risk assessment).
> 
> I haven't had any sick leave in the past year, but they wouldn't be able to hold it against me once they find out why I am off. I just feel like I am working the system a little bit, but would hate to go back, then find I can't complete a shift due to sickness. :cry: I feel a bit emotional about it all, but I think it could be for the best if I stayed off. Hopefully in a couple of weeks the sickness will have stopped completely, and I'll be bouncing back

I would definately stay off then....you dont want to risk being sick or anything happening if you return to driving. At least its a straight choice and as you say.....it will all be OK when the real reason comes out. Dont worry...you are not playing the system.....it is unavoidable and you are off for a totally valid reason.

Make the more of it :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle ----- 17 days!!!!????? I didnt know that was possible?? How did u not burst?????

Loo - your cure is CLASSIC! :rofl: I almost wish i couldnt go so that i cud try it hahaha!

this thread cracks me up. 

Loo - the train issue..... i honestly think you should stay off. Its not worth getting :sick: over and if you are suffering in the car, well - i dont see how a train is different. You need to stop worrying about what people at work will think etc as its you which is important at the moment. And like you say, they will all know soon enough - and should understand. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> OK, now I read this somewhere, and it works, although you WILL laugh. My constipation is back with a vengence after a couple of weeks without. I read that if your knees are higher than your hips then it should be easier, so what I have been doing is resting one foot on the pedal bin, and one foot on the box we keep the loo roll in (they suggest using a step or something!), and it works!!! :rofl: I am so sorry if I have painted an image that no one needs to see, but I thought I would share! It's a revelation!!!

Bahahahahah! I heard the same thing AND I have tried it also AND it does work! Ha ha!!!!:blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

wonder what time bichon and niknac have scans today? i want updates! :) Hope they are enjoying it :)

mitch - did you say yours is at 1:30pm? xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> wonder what time bichon and niknac have scans today? i want updates! :) Hope they are enjoying it :)
> 
> mitch - did you say yours is at 1:30pm? xxx

Yep 1.30pm.....starting to get nervous :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

I wish i cud tell you not to be, but then i would be a hypocrite as im peeing my pants over tomorrow already.

But the good thing is you have NO reason to be nervous :)


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Ladies,

I can't believe I'm typing this.

I've had another mmc. Baby died shortly after my last scan.

So now I have to decide whether to go for the D&C (which I am terrified of going under ) or the Medical Management (which I am frightened of haemorraging like last time)

I really hope you ladies all continue well with your pregnancies. You have all been a delight to know and I am so so sorry to have to leave.

Love to you all

Sarah

xxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh sarah, i am sooooooo sorry, im in tears for you :( This is horrible news :(

Please feel free to message me at any point if you need to rant, scream, cry, whatever. When i had my mc in april i needed to be alone for a little while but after that i received soooo much support from the loss forum and from babyandbump friends. So please please message me if you ever need to.

Give your partner loads of hugs today and accept any offers of support, loads of love to you hun - and i hope its not too long until your back on here again xxxx :hugs: xxxx im so sorry xxxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

I am so sorry for you loss Sarah! My heart goes out to you...:cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

:cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Sarah.....soooo sorry for your loss :cry:. I can only imagine what you and your other half are going through....stay strong together x

Please keep in touch and let us know how you get on.....BIG HUGS :hugs:

x


----------



## loolindley

Oh Sarah, I am devistated for you. How awful. I am just beside myself with sadness for you and your husband. 

I can't think of anything comforting to say, but whatever your decision, your angels will be watching over, and looking after you. :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Sarah, I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this. Life just isn't fair sometimes. 

I don't know what to say that would be in any way helpful but if you ever need anything, you only have to ask. 

xx


----------



## em2656

Oh Sarah. I dont know what to say. It's just not fair and I'm so very, very sorry.

Thinking of you both

Emma xxx


----------



## pooch

oh no sarah that is awful, i am so sorry.


----------



## pooch

firsttimer-will you add my 12 wk scan to the list...it's tomorrow the 1st at 12 wks 4 days. i like how you wrote the page with the pic, too. good idea.


----------



## newfielady

On :cry:. I had to read your post 3 times before it sank in Sarah. That's the worst news you can get. I'll say I'm sorry but it doesn't seem good enough. :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

Oh Sarah, I am so so very sorry honey xxx :cry::cry: I really truly am. 

Please take good care of you and OH. :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## redsox

Sarah,

I am terribly sorry to hear the news. I know there isn't much that can be said to comfort you right now as it is such a tough loss. 

I am praying for you and your husband and your family and hope you get the love and support you need. 

I also pray for your strength with the D&C as I think that is the best option (having done the other one myself.)

Try to let yourself do what you need to do today - cry, rage, or not. No matter what though, YOU WILL GET THROUGH THIS. You will. Not today, not next week, but down the road, you will be okay. Promise.

Sending you love, prayers and hugs from across the pond.


----------



## Nicnak282

After such dreadful news from Bichon, I feel bad to update you all on my scan. :cry:

Okay...

It went very well, thank god - it was a very emotional morning and I think it has now started to sink in with the hubby!! When he saw the baby for the first time on the screen he grabbed my hand and his eyes filled up - so sweet!!! :hugs:

I think I have managed to upload a pic of the scan below and all looked ok apparently (two arms, two legs etc) although it really does take after its daddy as it spent the majority of the time with its hands behind its head snoozing!!! Even after a few prods from the sonographer it just turned and carried on day-dreaming!!!! :cloud9: hope it stays that chilled out!!! 

Anyway, just called my best friend and she screamed down the phone at me!!! Think she's happy!! :happydance::happydance:

Going to have a nice quiet afternoon now - feel a little bit in shock and need to let it all sink in. 

Thanks for your support before the scan lovely ladies - much appreciated!!! #

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## firsttimer1

Niknac - we all needed some good news - sarah most of all. So thank you for posting your gorgeous scan photo and congratulations! xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

:cry:sarah- im so completely sorry hun. i will be praying for you and DH. take care of yourself hun:hugs2:


----------



## blessedmomma

nicnak thats a beautiful baby!:flower:


----------



## lauraclili

Beautiful scan photo Niknak! Congratulations and thank you for sharing your lovely scan experience with us. 

xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i am considering doing the nt scan just to see the baby but ignore the results completely. anyone else thinking of doing this??


----------



## Nicnak282

Awww, thanks ladies!!!!! :flower::flower: xxx

By the way firsttimer -not sure if you're updating the list but my EDD is now the 18th March!!!! Gone back a few days :shrug: but this new date is also my late nan's birthday so really not bothered!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed - no i shall be receiving the results hun.... but im SURE there are others that will do as you are :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak282 said:


> Awww, thanks ladies!!!!! :flower::flower: xxx
> 
> By the way firsttimer -not sure if you're updating the list but my EDD is now the 18th March!!!! Gone back a few days :shrug: but this new date is also my late nan's birthday so really not bothered!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx

yep i can update it hun - im due on 18th as well.... providing scan goes well tomo of course. Got terrible tummy ache today (just all over general ache) so feeling a bit anxious. 

so you are also 11 weeks 3 days? so i can hope to see the same as your scan piccie tomo!!! its nice to know what to expect :)

Mitch should be having her scan right now......


----------



## lozza1uk

Sarah, really sorry to hear your news. Big Hugs.:hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Nicnak - congrats, lovely photo too! It's an emotional experience the scan. I burst into tears straight away when she turned the screen to me!

Firsttimer - if it's the same as I had, the midwife sees you afterwards and does weigh you again, plus bloods and urine (again). She did the urine test there and then (no idea what for, but it was fine). Most embarrassing for me was my OH asking if he could have a go on the scales!! He's a bit of a fitness freak!


----------



## looley

Oh Sarah, I am so so terribly sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and your husband.Look after each other. Hope to see you back in here soon.:hugs:
Looley


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Awww, thanks ladies!!!!! :flower::flower: xxx
> 
> By the way firsttimer -not sure if you're updating the list but my EDD is now the 18th March!!!! Gone back a few days :shrug: but this new date is also my late nan's birthday so really not bothered!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx
> 
> yep i can update it hun - im due on 18th as well.... providing scan goes well tomo of course. Got terrible tummy ache today (just all over general ache) so feeling a bit anxious.
> 
> 
> Cheers hon :flower:
> 
> Seems it's a brilliant due date eh!! :winkwink: I also had quite a bad tummy ache and head ache yesterday so try not to stress out too much hon, it's just hormones and stretching. The midwife said to me today that pregnancy is so very glamorous - not!!!!
> 
> I was very surprised that the baby looked so, well baby-like!!!! You'll be getting one of those tomorrow!!!! YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hope it goes really well chick - enjoy it as it goes quickly!! xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> Nicnak - congrats, lovely photo too! It's an emotional experience the scan. I burst into tears straight away when she turned the screen to me!
> 
> Firsttimer - if it's the same as I had, the midwife sees you afterwards and does weigh you again, plus bloods and urine (again). She did the urine test there and then (no idea what for, but it was fine). Most embarrassing for me was my OH asking if he could have a go on the scales!! He's a bit of a fitness freak!

Cheers Lozza!! :thumbup: It was very emotional!!! Though at first I thought I could see two babies, so I had the fright of my life!!!!!!!! :haha::haha:

Firstimer -yep they took blood, weighed me, measured my height again (yes, same conversation again about yes I am tall for a girl!!!!!) and took a urine sample - so all in all a good MOT!! 

Lozza - LOL!!!! Your husband sounds as bad as mine!! :haha::haha: Mine was threatening to ask for a go on the scan...I would've died and disowned him.....:nope: 

xx


----------



## MsCrow

Sarah, I'm so incredibly sorry. Sat here at work staring at the screen in dismay. It's such a shock, I hope you are both able to take this afternoon out together. Was the sonographer/doctor able to give you any helpful advice about what happened or how to handle the ext few days?

Sending all my strength to you; you're in my thoughts.

Nicnak, so, so pleased your scan went well, I love your photo :) Your DH's reaction was lovely and here's to crossed fingers for a healthy pregnancy going forward. Hope you can celebrate in some way?


----------



## blessedmomma

silly Dh's. mine is just like that too. a big kid at the dr's
:wacko:


----------



## Nicnak282

Aw thanks MsCrow!!! :flower: 

Not sure what we're doing later but hubby back at work now and he's on :cloud9: - a wonderful day! :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Hope you're doing well? xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak282 said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Nicnak - congrats, lovely photo too! It's an emotional experience the scan. I burst into tears straight away when she turned the screen to me!
> 
> Firsttimer - if it's the same as I had, the midwife sees you afterwards and does weigh you again, plus bloods and urine (again). She did the urine test there and then (no idea what for, but it was fine). Most embarrassing for me was my OH asking if he could have a go on the scales!! He's a bit of a fitness freak!
> 
> Cheers Lozza!! :thumbup: It was very emotional!!! Though at first I thought I could see two babies, so I had the fright of my life!!!!!!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> Firstimer -yep they took blood, weighed me, measured my height again (yes, same conversation again about yes I am tall for a girl!!!!!) and took a urine sample - so all in all a good MOT!!
> 
> Lozza - LOL!!!! Your husband sounds as bad as mine!! :haha::haha: Mine was threatening to ask for a go on the scan...I would've died and disowned him.....:nope:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

they do ALL that again? geeez i only did it all on friday :( do you have a seperate midwife that you see at your GP surgery or was the mw at your scan your ACTUAL mw? If that makes sense.

I know it sounds silly but i dont want to be weighed, poked and prodded all over again grrrrrrr


----------



## lozza1uk

I don't think i get a named midwife, they're just a team and you see whoever (i'm guessing). My first appointment was also at the hospital as it's a midwife birthing centre attached to the hospital so all appointments are either there or the midwife tours the GP surgeries locally. 
The other good point was that I booked the 20 week scan with the sonographer straight after the scan so i've already got a date, and it's on my birthday!!


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> i am considering doing the nt scan just to see the baby but ignore the results completely. anyone else thinking of doing this??

We are going to do the NT scan but request we only be told if there is a life-threatening complication for baby or myself. I just want to know that it's more likely than not that baby will make it to term and do NOT want to hear about odds for Downs, etc. 

Not sure how it will go with requesting that our results be managed this way, but I have my first appt. for the bloodwork on Friday, so I will feel it out then.


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmm maybe they wont do it all again then. My MW is based at my GP surgery and i wont see her tomo..... but knowing my luck will do it all again grrr :(

Of all the things to worrty about haha :wacko:

Yer i was told to book in for my 20 week scan straight after too.... having it on your bday will be amazing!!!


----------



## looley

Hey ladies, well I spoke to the midwide yesterday and opted not to have the blood screening for downs etc. Dont know how I would cope If I had a high chance outcome. I'd be a nervous wreck for the next 6 months.I know people who have had a high reading and babies have been fine so dont want the extra stress and worry. X


----------



## Nicnak282

Kas - you maybe lucky and they will use the results from your appt on Friday - try not to worry hon!! I've been told to expect a helluva lot more poking and prodding in the months to come!!!! :haha:

They booked me in for my 20 week scan also today - it's on 31st October!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## redsox

Nicnak - Thanks for sharing about your scan and experience. How lovely! I can't lie - I love hearing about the husband/partner's reactions as it seems it's very intense for them to finally see a little person in there.

So VERY cute. Enjoy your day and the brilliant news! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak282 said:


> Kas - you maybe lucky and they will use the results from your appt on Friday - try not to worry hon!! I've been told to expect a helluva lot more poking and prodding in the months to come!!!! :haha:
> 
> They booked me in for my 20 week scan also today - it's on 31st October!!! :happydance:
> 
> xx

Hope its ok but ive started a 20 week scan date list on the first post. So far its just you heehee - but im sure others will join you soon :hugs:


----------



## pristock230

Sarah - I'm sorry for your loss! Stay strong!

Hope all is well with everyone! This thread moves so quick!!!! I am a LIME today! YAY!!! So exciting! My daughter asks me everyday how big is and when I have the same answer as the previous day she gets mad! Today was her 1st day of Kindergarten! So exciting but sad at the same time - I am actually glad to report that I didn't cry!! YAY go me!!!


----------



## newfielady

Arrg, :growlmad: I want a scan! :cry: I thought 12 weeks scans were the norm. How do I know if everything's alright? I will got :wacko: before the 18 weeks.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi girls, thank you all for your kind replies...

OK, so after MUCH consideration and speaking to my step sister I am going against my own advice and having the Medical Management.

Reason being that they've told me there is a chance they can perforate my uterus, introduce infection, end up having to have major surgery and I may still haemorrage anyway.

The Medical Management seems different to what I had last time...I won't go into it all, here isn't the place.

I'll bob in from time to time - you girls have been a big part of my life for the past few weeks and I can't say goodbye full stop!!

NicNak - BEAUTIFUL SCAN PICTURE!!!!!! I am made up for you :D

Keep up the good work ladies, ttfn xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Kas - you maybe lucky and they will use the results from your appt on Friday - try not to worry hon!! I've been told to expect a helluva lot more poking and prodding in the months to come!!!! :haha:
> 
> They booked me in for my 20 week scan also today - it's on 31st October!!! :happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> Hope its ok but ive started a 20 week scan date list on the first post. So far its just you heehee - but im sure others will join you soon :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooh, add me please!! 27th October!


----------



## Nicnak282

redsox said:


> Nicnak - Thanks for sharing about your scan and experience. How lovely! I can't lie - I love hearing about the husband/partner's reactions as it seems it's very intense for them to finally see a little person in there.
> 
> So VERY cute. Enjoy your day and the brilliant news! :)

Thanks so much redsox!!!! :flower:

Yep, I think it has finally sunk in today to hubby that there is an actual baby in there!!!! I suppose we feel a little more connected earlier on as we're experiencing the MS/ twinges etc. It was really lovely to see his face. :hugs2:

Also, on the way out the hospital he held my hand and was very protective over oncoming traffic!!! :kiss: Not sure it'll last as I'm quite a capable gal but it's nice he's been so affected by it!! He also woke up early this morning and couldn't sleep as was too excited!!! Bless xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi girls, thank you all for your kind replies...
> 
> OK, so after MUCH consideration and speaking to my step sister I am going against my own advice and having the Medical Management.
> 
> Reason being that they've told me there is a chance they can perforate my uterus, introduce infection, end up having to have major surgery and I may still haemorrage anyway.
> 
> The Medical Management seems different to what I had last time...I won't go into it all, here isn't the place.
> 
> I'll bob in from time to time - you girls have been a big part of my life for the past few weeks and I can't say goodbye full stop!!
> 
> NicNak - BEAUTIFUL SCAN PICTURE!!!!!! I am made up for you :D
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies, ttfn xxx

ive inboxed you hun - heaps of love and hugs are being sent through the air in your direction! xxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi girls, thank you all for your kind replies...
> 
> OK, so after MUCH consideration and speaking to my step sister I am going against my own advice and having the Medical Management.
> 
> Reason being that they've told me there is a chance they can perforate my uterus, introduce infection, end up having to have major surgery and I may still haemorrage anyway.
> 
> The Medical Management seems different to what I had last time...I won't go into it all, here isn't the place.
> 
> I'll bob in from time to time - you girls have been a big part of my life for the past few weeks and I can't say goodbye full stop!!
> 
> NicNak - BEAUTIFUL SCAN PICTURE!!!!!! I am made up for you :D
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies, ttfn xxx

Thank-you so much hon xxxx

You seem such a strong lady - I really do admire you. :hugs: 

I really hope that the MM goes as well as it can - and that you are pain-free and looked after as much as possible. 

Please do keep in touch - you are part of this group and always will be xxx :flower:


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Kas - you maybe lucky and they will use the results from your appt on Friday - try not to worry hon!! I've been told to expect a helluva lot more poking and prodding in the months to come!!!! :haha:
> 
> They booked me in for my 20 week scan also today - it's on 31st October!!! :happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> Hope its ok but ive started a 20 week scan date list on the first post. So far its just you heehee - but im sure others will join you soon :hugs:Click to expand...

That's cool - thanks hon!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## loolindley

Bichon :hugs: I am glad you have made a decision that is right for you, and hope that it goes smoothly. I will be thinking of you. :hugs:

Looley, you are in the second tri tomorrow!!!!! Amazing!!! The first of us March Mamma to 'graduate'! xx

Nicnak, congrats on a great scan. What a great picture of your baby chilling out with its arms behind its head! I love it!!

Feeling like the wind has been knocked out of my sails. What an emotional day. x


----------



## Nicnak282

loolindley said:


> Bichon :hugs: I am glad you have made a decision that is right for you, and hope that it goes smoothly. I will be thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> Looley, you are in the second tri tomorrow!!!!! Amazing!!! The first of us March Mamma to 'graduate'! xx
> 
> Nicnak, congrats on a great scan. What a great picture of your baby chilling out with its arms behind its head! I love it!!
> 
> Feeling like the wind has been knocked out of my sails. What an emotional day. x

Thanks Loo!!! :flower: Yep, defo its fathers baby!!! :haha:

I know exactly how you feel hon...it's been a really emotional (both very high and very low) day. Pregnancy eh...:wacko: x


----------



## looley

Bichon again I am really sorry. Really hope things go ok for you,prayers and thoughts are with you and your partner.

Thanks Loolindey , finally feels like things are moving and not going so slow. Think having the first scan reassured me and chilled me a bit. Oh had date for my 20 week scan 12 Oct!!

Love your scan piccy Nicnak, super news on your scan. The pic is ace like loolindey said your baba chillin with its arms behind its head!ha ha funny


----------



## mitchnorm

Well I am back and have spent most of the last half hour trying to upload my scan photo....no joy!!! Will keep trying but I know how impatient you ladies are....I am even on here before FB announcement :haha:

Everything went really well....bladder was very full and sonographer thankfully let me half empty it half way through scan :haha:. Baby is perfect.....all legs and arms present...some thumb sucking and he/she was really active...flipping all over the place whilst she was trying to get the NT measurement. 1.9cm which is good apparently. Had blood taken and they were really nice as I mentioned I was on holiday for a week from next Tuesday - she gave me the phone number to phone and get my results before I go :thumbup: Well chuffed! Be a weight off my mind.

Well what else to say - oh yeah they have put me forward a couple of days...I am officially a PLUM at 12+1 - I will change my ticker now. My 20 week scan is booked for 26th October :haha:

Will keep attempting pic ladies.....

Congratulations Nicnak....lovely clear photo....mine looks a little cloudy but I could still make out the fingers :haha:

p.s. made hubby stop for a celebratory KFC from the drive thru ha ha


----------



## mitchnorm

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi girls, thank you all for your kind replies...
> 
> OK, so after MUCH consideration and speaking to my step sister I am going against my own advice and having the Medical Management.
> 
> Reason being that they've told me there is a chance they can perforate my uterus, introduce infection, end up having to have major surgery and I may still haemorrage anyway.
> 
> The Medical Management seems different to what I had last time...I won't go into it all, here isn't the place.
> 
> I'll bob in from time to time - you girls have been a big part of my life for the past few weeks and I can't say goodbye full stop!!
> 
> NicNak - BEAUTIFUL SCAN PICTURE!!!!!! I am made up for you :D
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies, ttfn xxx

Really mixed day Bichon......sooo sorry for you and glad you have made decision on the way forward. Please do keep in touch x x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - that is GREAT news!!!!! get that piccie up!!! are u going to tell all your family and friends now? so happy for you :)

and so anxious over mine now :(


----------



## firsttimer1

oh and did they let you hear heartbeat or do they tend not to at 12 weeks?? xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - that is GREAT news!!!!! get that piccie up!!! are u going to tell all your family and friends now? so happy for you :)
> 
> and so anxious over mine now :(

Cant work out my new Blackberry....damn technology!!! Will get hubby on it soon x

Most of immediate family know and close friends (blabbermouth I tell you)....was umming and aahing about officially announcing now or after the full blood/NT results. Hubby wants to just do it now - I am inclined to agree.....but I understand what you are saying...I am somehow reluctant :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> oh and did they let you hear heartbeat or do they tend not to at 12 weeks?? xxxx

No...hubby asked but apparently they dont offer but my midwife can do it with a hand-held doppler on next visit.......already have!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

Great news, congratulations! That must put you a day ahead of me now, your scan is the day before mine too!


----------



## firsttimer1

i would announce it mitch. the thing is if we alllways put off announcing it due to worries, then we would never announce it!

GO FOR IT - ENJOY IT!!!! :dance:


----------



## Nicnak282

That's fantastic news Mitch!!!!!!! :thumbup:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

i know what you mean, I also have a new Blackberry and it took me at least 40mins of faffing to get it to upload and I think in the end it was sheer luck!!!! Can't wait to see it when you do succeed!! My baby seems to be very chilled out unlike yours...had its hands behind it's head most the time!!! 

So glad it's done with now, phew!!!! Brill news about the blood results too. My Nuchal was low too which was a relied so will be on tenterhooks for the next week to hear back about the rest of them - fingers crossed for us all eh!! :thumbup:

Have a lovely evening - celebrate!!!! xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Disappointed its not a little clearer - it was on screen :wacko:

His/her little hand is waving above the head!!!! :happydance:

Hello ladies!!! I am Mini-Norm
 



Attached Files:







Surrey Heath-20110831-00006.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## firsttimer1

AMAZING!!!!!!! you must be soooo chuffed mitch! :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Hi girls, thank you all for your kind replies...
> 
> OK, so after MUCH consideration and speaking to my step sister I am going against my own advice and having the Medical Management.
> 
> Reason being that they've told me there is a chance they can perforate my uterus, introduce infection, end up having to have major surgery and I may still haemorrage anyway.
> 
> The Medical Management seems different to what I had last time...I won't go into it all, here isn't the place.
> 
> I'll bob in from time to time - you girls have been a big part of my life for the past few weeks and I can't say goodbye full stop!!
> 
> NicNak - BEAUTIFUL SCAN PICTURE!!!!!! I am made up for you :D
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies, ttfn xxx

Sarah, I'm so sorry that you're going through this and sorry for the loss of your baby. I hope the procedure goes well and your recovery is fast and comfortable. It has been really great being on the thread with you! :hugs: Come back and check in with us or if you ever just need fifteen women to crowd around and cheer you up.


----------



## lozza1uk

Cute Mitch!!!

On an entirely separate note... i made my first baby related purchase today, a tiny pair of hand knitted boots for 0-3 months made from Bolivian Alpaca wool. They're really soft and cute! I nearly bought them for a friend when i first saw them a couple of months ago, walked past the same shop today and there they were, now they're mine!!


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- i hadnt even thought about telling them i dont want the results or certain results. i was just gonna do the bloodwork and enjoy the scan. and then not pay too much attention to the results they give me later. it seems kinda an inaccurate test so i dont really trust the results, but wanna see the baby still


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

ooooooooooo i REALLLLLLLY want......no...... NEED..... a cheeseburger for dinner...... but i know my OH will say no because i was just moaning about being fat.......... ohhhhhhhhhhh this sucks. 

IFFFFFF my scan goes well tomorrow then im going to buy my first baby thing.... wehatever that may be ;)

If it doesnt go well im going to crawl into a hole :(


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> ooooooooooo i REALLLLLLLY want......no...... NEED..... a cheeseburger for dinner...... but i know my OH will say no because i was just moaning about being fat.......... ohhhhhhhhhhh this sucks.
> 
> IFFFFFF my scan goes well tomorrow then im going to buy my first baby thing.... wehatever that may be ;)
> 
> If it doesnt go well im going to crawl into a hole :(

:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- thats great about you scan! hope you can get a pic of that lil cutie up soon:flower:

citymouse- lol! i have this thing going on where i want something so bad, then after i have it i dont want to try it again. sometimes while its still cooking i get over it and dont want it anymore:dohh: how messed up is that??


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## newfielady

Feeling sick again today :sick: Promised my friend I'd spend the day with her before she goes back to school so I'm just gonna suck it up. Maybe I can get her to go for a picnic :D


----------



## mitchnorm

I was all about the KFC today.....Zinger meal with hot wings mmmmmmmm :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

You ladys are lucky though - you can all eat fast food and get away with it!! Im a uk size 12 and thought i was normal but according to mr.BMI chart im now OBESE!!!! even the mw weighed me three times and got on the scale to check them. yep. obese. gaaaaaaaaaaah.

Its probably down to me newest phase - i cant stop eating ham sandwhiches. 

Is anyone else over the saltnvinegar fetish? I seem to be back to finding them mediocre again haha!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> You ladys are lucky though - you can all eat fast food and get away with it!! Im a uk size 12 and thought i was normal but according to mr.BMI chart im now OBESE!!!! even the mw weighed me three times and got on the scale to check them. yep. obese. gaaaaaaaaaaah.
> 
> Its probably down to me newest phase - i cant stop eating ham sandwhiches.
> 
> Is anyone else over the saltnvinegar fetish? I seem to be back to finding them mediocre again haha!

You cant be obese when only a UK 12 - I am a UK 10-12 and have a BMI of 22.8. Are you REALLY short??
Less of a craving for pickled onion monster munch and jalapenos....but still spicy food


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch mmmmmm kfc!!!! i havent even had my potato yet. i think my cravings are chalked up to what your having. my DH is gonna just start asking what you had so he knows what to bring me home:winkwink:

ft- im sure baby will be ok! dont crawl in that hole:thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So ladies, I can now officially say that morning sickness has made me throw up, twice. It came without warning, feeling fine and bam, gag reflexes kicked in a I'm running for the toilet. Feeling perfectly fine now though :wacko: 

Anyone else feeling a slight bump yet? I've got a nice, hard bump started!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

im short - im only 5'3'' but my waist before pregnancy was 28'' and ive always been a uk size 10/12. My mw said perhaps its my boobs (32G).... see even my back is only a 32????

i dont know where all my obese fat is :cry: so embarrassing. maybe ive just retained loads of fluid?? 

I dont know... i guess i dont care as long as i dont gain too much and tryyyyyy to stay healthy throughout the pregnancy. Im not sure i put too much trust in the BMI chart anyway LOL. 

OK so all you ladies in Team yellow - are u going to buy baby stuff in greens and yellows mostly?? All the cute stuff is pink or blue!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> You ladys are lucky though - you can all eat fast food and get away with it!! Im a uk size 12 and thought i was normal but according to mr.BMI chart im now OBESE!!!! even the mw weighed me three times and got on the scale to check them. yep. obese. gaaaaaaaaaaah.
> 
> Its probably down to me newest phase - i cant stop eating ham sandwhiches.
> 
> Is anyone else over the saltnvinegar fetish? I seem to be back to finding them mediocre again haha!
> 
> You cant be obese when only a UK 12 - I am a UK 10-12 and have a BMI of 22.8. Are you REALLY short??
> Less of a craving for pickled onion monster munch and jalapenos....but still spicy foodClick to expand...

:haha::haha:

I am over salt & vinegar crisps. Also over the new sour rowntrees pastilles. Not craving anything now, very disappointed! My appetite seems to have dipped a bit (probably a good thing!)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> im short - im only 5'3'' but my waist before pregnancy was 28'' and ive always been a uk size 10/12. My mw said perhaps its my boobs (32G).... see even my back is only a 32????
> 
> i dont know where all my obese fat is :cry: so embarrassing. maybe ive just retained loads of fluid??
> 
> I dont know... i guess i dont care as long as i dont gain too much and tryyyyyy to stay healthy throughout the pregnancy. Im not sure i put too much trust in the BMI chart anyway LOL.
> 
> OK so all you ladies in Team yellow - are u going to buy baby stuff in greens and yellows mostly?? All the cute stuff is pink or blue!!!

I wouldnt take much notice of it either.....you will know whether you feel comfortable or not. :haha:
Most baby stuff seems to be cream and fawn colour rather than yellows and greens :nope:...I agree all cute stuff is blue and pink....but I am not planning to buy too many clothes until baby comes. Just enough sleepsuits, t-shirts, vests, hats etc for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - ive no idea if im getting a bump... as it sounds silly... but i now cant remember what i was like prior to BFP haha! I defo think i have a more rounded tummy in my progress photos though??

citymouse - did you mean to ask me about the ham or blessedmomma?? I only ask as i just said im eating alot of ham. If so, i dont heat mine - i just buy good quality ham. If i didnt eat ANYTHING on the ''be careful'' list i wouldnt eat at all LOL. and hot ham in a sandwhich? Nahhhh not for me (all this coming from someone who trains in food hygiene :rofl: )


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> redsox- i hadnt even thought about telling them i dont want the results or certain results. i was just gonna do the bloodwork and enjoy the scan. and then not pay too much attention to the results they give me later. it seems kinda an inaccurate test so i dont really trust the results, but wanna see the baby still

I know myself and the experiences I have had in the past where I have been unneccessarily scared to death by the doctors ominous comments about results and then things turned out fine. I don't need to hear any of this, especially if it's so speculative, as it will not roll of my back easily. :nope:

I just hope they can respect that we want to know viability and any life or death situations, but that any issues such as Downs we can deal with as it comes. We'll see how it goes I guess! :)


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - Boots have a baby offer on at the moment, they had some really cute stuff in cream colours last night. Staying yellow is a good way to avoid spending money though as you're right, there's not too much neutral cute stuff out there. Having said that, if i have a girl i don't want her wearing only pink anyway!

Everything baby related in Boots 3 for 2, even buggies. I had to resist as thought it was way to early.


----------



## pooch

Nicnak282 said:


> After such dreadful news from Bichon, I feel bad to update you all on my scan. :cry:
> 
> Okay...
> 
> It went very well, thank god - it was a very emotional morning and I think it has now started to sink in with the hubby!! When he saw the baby for the first time on the screen he grabbed my hand and his eyes filled up - so sweet!!! :hugs:
> 
> I think I have managed to upload a pic of the scan below and all looked ok apparently (two arms, two legs etc) although it really does take after its daddy as it spent the majority of the time with its hands behind its head snoozing!!! Even after a few prods from the sonographer it just turned and carried on day-dreaming!!!! :cloud9: hope it stays that chilled out!!!
> 
> Anyway, just called my best friend and she screamed down the phone at me!!! Think she's happy!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Going to have a nice quiet afternoon now - feel a little bit in shock and need to let it all sink in.
> 
> Thanks for your support before the scan lovely ladies - much appreciated!!! #
> 
> xxxx

CONGRATS!! great scan pic! i teared up.


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse i have only eaten two ham sandwiches from a place here called mr goodcents subs and pastas. i love them hot so i always heat them, thank you though! i always thought it was the deli meats you are supposed to avoid, but my ob told me this time its even the prepackaged meats you buy in the grocery store, so i have only recently found that out. im usually not much of a sandwich person anyways so its completely rare that i would make a sandwich at home.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## pooch

mitchnorm said:


> Disappointed its not a little clearer - it was on screen :wacko:
> 
> His/her little hand is waving above the head!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hello ladies!!! I am Mini-Norm

it's clear enough, you can see the baby! congrats!


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> Lol, forgive me, Blessedmomma! Eat all the ham you want, I'll go after Kas now. :haha:
> 
> Ham is good on a grilled cheese sandwich, Kas! But bacon is better.
> 
> Oh, hey, I think I just figured out what I want for lunch! Now... who can I get to bring me bacon?

LOL - see, im not big on grilled cheese.... but i LOVE cheese as it is! OMG im a cheese fiend. My friends on facebook laughed as at the end of the year i did this FB app where it tells u the words you used most in your status for the past year.... 2nd on my top 10 was cheese!!! 

I love cheddar cheese, edam cheese, camembert cheese (my fav), goats cheese, mozarella cheese, fruit cheese..... omg i love it all.... except stilton.

I really miss cold camembert and goat cheese :( hot isnt the same.


----------



## pooch

firsttimer1 said:


> ooooooooooo i REALLLLLLLY want......no...... NEED..... a cheeseburger for dinner...... but i know my OH will say no because i was just moaning about being fat.......... ohhhhhhhhhhh this sucks.
> 
> IFFFFFF my scan goes well tomorrow then im going to buy my first baby thing.... wehatever that may be ;)
> 
> If it doesnt go well im going to crawl into a hole :(

i go through this cycle every day...want bad food, eat it, feel fat, complain...want bad food, etc.


----------



## MsCrow

Yay! Mitchnorm I am so pleased to see your post and the photo is ace, you can see its little fingers. I agree, you should announce it - and tell us how you do and what the fb reaction is...actually, anyone else done this yet?


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Lol, forgive me, Blessedmomma! Eat all the ham you want, I'll go after Kas now. :haha:
> 
> Ham is good on a grilled cheese sandwich, Kas! But bacon is better.
> 
> Oh, hey, I think I just figured out what I want for lunch! Now... who can I get to bring me bacon?

Hold up....wait a minute there Citymouse!!!!! Do you mean real bacon or that streaky crispy stuff you eat over there?? I remember visiting my friend loads of times in Oregon and he swore it was proper bacon (streaky crispy stuff).....and that our stuff was HAM!!!! Wrong!!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> Yay! Mitchnorm I am so pleased to see your post and the photo is ace, you can see its little fingers. I agree, you should announce it - and tell us how you do and what the fb reaction is...actually, anyone else done this yet?

Announced on FB and said....'well its official, Baby Normington will be arriving in March 2012, only 6 months to go'.....had loads of great comments....it is actually quite lovely after being nervous about posting it (not sure why)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Lol, forgive me, Blessedmomma! Eat all the ham you want, I'll go after Kas now. :haha:
> 
> Ham is good on a grilled cheese sandwich, Kas! But bacon is better.
> 
> Oh, hey, I think I just figured out what I want for lunch! Now... who can I get to bring me bacon?
> 
> LOL - see, im not big on grilled cheese.... but i LOVE cheese as it is! OMG im a cheese fiend. My friends on facebook laughed as at the end of the year i did this FB app where it tells u the words you used most in your status for the past year.... 2nd on my top 10 was cheese!!!
> 
> I love cheddar cheese, edam cheese, camembert cheese (my fav), goats cheese, mozarella cheese, fruit cheese..... omg i love it all.... except stilton.
> 
> I really miss cold camembert and goat cheese :( hot isnt the same.Click to expand...

Think you can get pasteurised Brie....perhaps camembert too. Havent tried it myself but have a search :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Mitchnorm I am so pleased to see your post and the photo is ace, you can see its little fingers. I agree, you should announce it - and tell us how you do and what the fb reaction is...actually, anyone else done this yet?
> 
> Announced on FB and said....'well its official, Baby Normington will be arriving in March 2012, only 6 months to go'.....had loads of great comments....it is actually quite lovely after being nervous about posting it (not sure why)Click to expand...

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :hugs: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

haha citymouse! mmm now i want bacon! we have a night every now and then where we just make soup and grilled cheese for dinner and my DH eats ham on his. i had it once, was ok. bacon sounds scrumptious though:haha:

redox- its the same for me. i have been scared half to death by certain results and drove myself crazy only to find out later all was well. 

i think the creams are lovely for babies anyways clothes wise. im sure i will get some no matter what we have. our girls are 12 and 11 and boys are 4, 1 1/2, and 6 months. so we dont have anymore girl baby clothes around. of course we have a ton of boy stuff. we will go out and get some clothes regardless after we find out the gender, but if we are having a girl i will need lots more. she would also have to wear a lot of blues from her older brothers though around the house which i dont mind.


----------



## firsttimer1

EWWW I HOPE CITYMOUSE MEANS REAL BACON AS STREAKY IS :SICK: 

oops hit caps :blush: sorry for shouting. I wasnt trying to make my thoughts on streaky bacon THAT well heard heehee

mmmmmmm IFFFFFF my scan goes well tomo do you think i can announce? or am i supposed to wait till im exactly 12 weeks? they only say 12 weeks as thats when scan is - right?


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- yay for announcing it!!!!!! i bet it feels nice:flower:

i dont think we will be announcing it at all on fb. dont know why. we really dont put too much personal stuff on there. i think its just DH and i. we are weird


----------



## baby 2012 xx

hi girls im 10 weeks today due 30th o march this is my first ny one the same xxxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> EWWW I HOPE CITYMOUSE MEANS REAL BACON AS STREAKY IS :SICK:
> 
> oops hit caps :blush: sorry for shouting. I wasnt trying to make my thoughts on streaky bacon THAT well heard heehee
> 
> mmmmmmm IFFFFFF my scan goes well tomo do you think i can announce? or am i supposed to wait till im exactly 12 weeks? they only say 12 weeks as thats when scan is - right?

I think after your scan tomorrow you should defo announce it!!!! It makes it seem more real - and people are just so happy for you it'll make you cry!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

12 weeks is just the timeframe when most people have a scan and then feel safer to tell people...I'm doing a FB announcement tomorrow (if I can hold out that long...???) as gonna tell a few work people tomorrow morning first!!! 

Good luck and enjoy tomorrow hon!! xx :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> EWWW I HOPE CITYMOUSE MEANS REAL BACON AS STREAKY IS :SICK:
> 
> oops hit caps :blush: sorry for shouting. I wasnt trying to make my thoughts on streaky bacon THAT well heard heehee
> 
> mmmmmmm IFFFFFF my scan goes well tomo do you think i can announce? or am i supposed to wait till im exactly 12 weeks? they only say 12 weeks as thats when scan is - right?

Definately announce.....its the 12 weeks scan (approx) and you never know. they could put you forward a couple of days and BINGO!!!!

FB was easiest for us.....saves loads of separate announcements. The people that matter already know directly :thumbup:


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> mitch- yay for announcing it!!!!!! i bet it feels nice:flower:
> 
> i dont think we will be announcing it at all on fb. dont know why. we really dont put too much personal stuff on there. i think its just DH and i. we are weird

We are the same. We technically don't even have FB, but we made a page for DH's business and somehow he accidentally made a personal profile that people started friending, etc. But we don't ever post on it and people know if they have news to share with us to call or email. HA!

We are too young to be so old fashioned. :coffee:


----------



## firsttimer1

baby 2012 xx said:


> hi girls im 10 weeks today due 30th o march this is my first ny one the same xxxxx

welcome to our little group hun! will add your EDD to our list on the first post :thumbup: Hope your feeling okay???


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> EWWW I HOPE CITYMOUSE MEANS REAL BACON AS STREAKY IS :SICK:
> 
> oops hit caps :blush: sorry for shouting. I wasnt trying to make my thoughts on streaky bacon THAT well heard heehee
> 
> mmmmmmm IFFFFFF my scan goes well tomo do you think i can announce? or am i supposed to wait till im exactly 12 weeks? they only say 12 weeks as thats when scan is - right?
> 
> Definately announce.....its the 12 weeks scan (approx) and you never know. they could put you forward a couple of days and BINGO!!!!
> 
> FB was easiest for us.....saves loads of separate announcements. The people that matter already know directly :thumbup:Click to expand...

So happy for you Mitch! What a fun day - enjoy all the love! :hugs:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> baby 2012 xx said:
> 
> 
> hi girls im 10 weeks today due 30th o march this is my first ny one the same xxxxx
> 
> welcome to our little group hun! will add your EDD to our list on the first post :thumbup: Hope your feeling okay???Click to expand...

Yes welcome! Hope all is well and you are just having a hormonal day...


----------



## newfielady

redsox said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby 2012 xx said:
> 
> 
> hi girls im 10 weeks today due 30th o march this is my first ny one the same xxxxx
> 
> welcome to our little group hun! will add your EDD to our list on the first post :thumbup: Hope your feeling okay???Click to expand...
> 
> Yes welcome! Hope all is well and you are just having a hormonal day...Click to expand...

Welcome, welcome. :D

I am sooo NOT over salt and vinegar chips. I want some now actually, (thanks :haha:) Are UK sized smaller than us sizes? Why can't they all be the same :wacko:
There was something else, I know there was... ah, I'm going to read back through and see if I remember :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

Now I remember, ha ha! It was about the baby clothe colors. I'm not buying pink or purple. I think a boy or girl can wear any other color. :D
And redsox, I love my facebook but some days we feel the same way. I find myself shaking my fist at people MY OWN AGE for having their music up too loud or racing around on their motorcycles. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- you should announce it when your ready. there is no 'rules'. it will be great to get warm wishes:cloud9:

welcome and congrats baby 2012!!!:flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> Now I remember, ha ha! It was about the baby clothe colors. I'm not buying pink or purple. I think a boy or girl can wear any other color. :D
> And redsox, I love my facebook but some days we feel the same way. I find myself shaking my fist at people MY OWN AGE for having their music up too loud or racing around on their motorcycles. :dohh:

hi hun - a UK 12 is US 10. xx

My fav colour is pink (hence all my pink signatures LOL) so i think i will just buy all my main baby clothes when baby is here so i can get some nice pinks if its a girl :thumbup:

i actually really like cream & fawn which mitch mentioned earlier so i will just get a few bits in neutral. 

anyway im totally jumping the gun.... not even had the scan yet!!!! :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- i feel the same. we have a fb page but its so hard to keep up with. we dont try to be old fashioned :haha: but maybe we are. our family and friends begged us for years to put a fb page on. we really didnt care much to but finally recently did. im really not as impressed with fb as most of our friends/relatives. i dont see what all the fb frenzy is about.:shrug:

i could see it making it easier to get the info out to everyone at once instead of sending it to each and every person. i figure they will all eventually find out anyways. i guess when you are on #6 its not such an exciting thing to others as it is to us. we get a lot of, "havent you figured out what causes that yet" but to us, they are each and every one of them such a tremendous blessing and gift. each as special as the last and next!:cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer1 said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Now I remember, ha ha! It was about the baby clothe colors. I'm not buying pink or purple. I think a boy or girl can wear any other color. :D
> And redsox, I love my facebook but some days we feel the same way. I find myself shaking my fist at people MY OWN AGE for having their music up too loud or racing around on their motorcycles. :dohh:
> 
> hi hun - a UK 12 is US 10. xx
> 
> My fav colour is pink (hence all my pink signatures LOL) so i think i will just buy all my main baby clothes when baby is here so i can get some nice pinks if its a girl :thumbup:
> 
> i actually really like cream & fawn which mitch mentioned earlier so i will just get a few bits in neutral.
> 
> anyway im totally jumping the gun.... not even had the scan yet!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

pink is my fave color too and after these last 3 boys if we have a girl you can bet she will have so many pink outfits, dresses, hairbows, ruffle butts, lol:haha: my DH knows not to fight me on it a bit!!!


----------



## pooch

dh hates it and makes me delete anything too personal. i usually post stuff about my dogs. i don't think i'm going to formally announce, i want to see how quickly other people post stuff on my wall.


----------



## MsCrow

Interesting to read not eveyone will necessarily say on fb. I feel divided, I really wish they would allow some status updates to pre-defined groups you can set up rather than having to individually specify people to hide an update from. I have various circles as 'friends' on there, many of whom I have no strategic or general interest in having them know I'm pregnant. Hmmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

urgh im beginning to feel grotty...... evening ''ewww'' sucks :(

and the daily hiccups have just arrived as well...... GREAT!!!!


----------



## sandy28

Oh Sarah I'm so so sorry Hun, I'm in tears for you. If you need to talk pm me.


----------



## redsox

I am not an insanely private person, but I am just not a FB person. My biological father (who left us when I was 8 and is not on my good list) is on FB and I don't want him to be privy to anything in my life. People thought I was being paranoid, but he recently tried to friend my sister. YIKES!

So ladies who love FB - please know I am not a FB hater. :) Just not for me.


----------



## mitchnorm

FB is an individuals preference....I am careful with what I post up there, never loads of personal information and photos. Plus I am good with my privacy settings (which I think they have improved lately) therefore only my friends can see ANYTHING about me...statuses, updates, photos etc etc.

I also dont have all and sundry as my friends....I have friends who have over 500 plus friends on FB!!!????!!!! :nope: Sorry mut no way are they FRIENDS...just acquaintances at best.

I have about 80 max.

I also have a friend who insists on posting up every photo over her 10 months old baby (all the way since birth)...I just hope her privacy settings are good! :wacko:


----------



## sandy28

Congrat on all the scans very cute pic


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> urgh im beginning to feel grotty...... evening ''ewww'' sucks :(
> 
> and the daily hiccups have just arrived as well...... GREAT!!!!

Uuuurgh - not good. I have severe thirst after KFC earlier :nope:

I think my bubba had hiccups today :haha: either that or he/she was breakdancing :haha:

What time is your scan tomorrow? I predict it will be perfect :happydance:


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> urgh im beginning to feel grotty...... evening ''ewww'' sucks :(
> 
> and the daily hiccups have just arrived as well...... GREAT!!!!
> 
> Uuuurgh - not good. I have severe thirst after KFC earlier :nope:
> 
> I think my bubba had hiccups today :haha: either that or he/she was breakdancing :haha:
> 
> What time is your scan tomorrow? I predict it will be perfect :happydance:Click to expand...

Whoa! Are you actually feeling the baby???


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## mitchnorm

redsox said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> urgh im beginning to feel grotty...... evening ''ewww'' sucks :(
> 
> and the daily hiccups have just arrived as well...... GREAT!!!!
> 
> Uuuurgh - not good. I have severe thirst after KFC earlier :nope:
> 
> I think my bubba had hiccups today :haha: either that or he/she was breakdancing :haha:
> 
> What time is your scan tomorrow? I predict it will be perfect :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa! Are you actually feeling the baby???Click to expand...

Noooooo.....during my scan the little one was flipping around all over the place. Sonographer kept laughing :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

my scan is at 9:20am thank god...will update you all as soon as back but if its good news were doing a quick shop afterwards LOL. 

mitch i agree on the fb thing, i just set everything to 'friends only'. One of my pals is obsessed with puttting her baby pics up. Its nice and all but i think 500 photos of months 1-3 is a little OTT lol... ive promised i wont do it... but we shall see :rofl:

gosh - roll on tomo morn... im sooo nervous already :(


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> urgh im beginning to feel grotty...... evening ''ewww'' sucks :(
> 
> and the daily hiccups have just arrived as well...... GREAT!!!!
> 
> Uuuurgh - not good. I have severe thirst after KFC earlier :nope:
> 
> I think my bubba had hiccups today :haha: either that or he/she was breakdancing :haha:
> 
> What time is your scan tomorrow? I predict it will be perfect :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa! Are you actually feeling the baby???Click to expand...
> 
> Noooooo.....during my scan the little one was flipping around all over the place. Sonographer kept laughing :haha:Click to expand...

Ha! I got ALL excited for a second there!:awww:


----------



## mitchnorm

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Don't be nervous, Kas!


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - it will all go swimmingly!!! Less time shopping....more time posting up your scan pics please :winkwink:


----------



## Widger

What a mixture of emotions today. Sarah, I am so sorry to hear your dreadful news and I hope your medical management goes quickly and painless as possible. I am proof that after 3 mcs there can be hope as I now have my gorgeous baby boy that I never thought I'd be able to have. I wish you all the luck you deserve in the future. Thinking of you xx


----------



## firsttimer1

i hope ur right ladies ... just cant shake off this ''its going to happen again feeling''

but ANYWAY :)

im about to attempt to eat pasta for dinner...an actual meal! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> i hope ur right ladies ... just cant shake off this ''its going to happen again feeling''
> 
> but ANYWAY :)
> 
> im about to attempt to eat pasta for dinner...an actual meal! :)

Yeah but you have got sooo much further on than last time....a successful scan already and the comfort of hearing bubba on doppler....it all points to a great outcome for you :happydance:


----------



## Widger

Mitch and Nicnak I am so delighted for you both. Enjoy your moment. Everybody is always so amazing when you are pregnant and it only improves as time goes on. It is a special time.

Ft - it is natural to be worried so close to your scan, especially with Sarah's news in your mind and what you've been through before but I can't wait to hear your great news tomorrow. You wait and see xx

I'm a bit worried I've not been actually hearing heartbeat on doppler as it won't come up on the lcd screen. It has done but not for about 4 days. Does this happen to anybody else?


----------



## Widger

God, I feel so far behind everybody else!! I have date and scan envy when I see your tickers :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Widger said:


> I'm a bit worried I've not been actually hearing heartbeat on doppler as it won't come up on the lcd screen. It has done but not for about 4 days. Does this happen to anybody else?

I had trouble at the weekend and yesterday......but some toast and on one occasion a cup of caffenated coffee really helped. Advice from FT!! :haha:

Bubbas is tending to hide from the doppler now and only after food and caffeine am I sure to get it. 

Have to tried caffeine? x


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft- good luck for tomorrow. Will be keeping everything crossed for you! X


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - that happens to me ALLLLLLLLLL the time esp when i cant hold the HB for long enough so try not to worry about that. By the time the LCD screen is raising the number... the baby has moved! LOL

thanks for all the kind words ladies xxxx

and sarah if your still lurking - lots of love to you :hugs:


----------



## Widger

I think I'm getting it, it just won't come up on display?


----------



## mitchnorm

Widger said:


> I think I'm getting it, it just won't come up on display?

Aaah ok...you are hearing it but its not registering....I understand now. Same happens to me....I can hear it galloping away for a few seconds and the doppler hasnt had time to register the rate on LCD screen. Not unusual cos it probably has to take at least a 5-10 sec window to display the calculation of HB rate. 

Yep my bubba hates it too.....


----------



## pooch

my maternity clothes that i ordered last week are here and they fit and are great. i got a pair of black dress pants which turned out to be STRETCH, a top and a corduroy shirt dress which I can see myself wearing all winter with my riding boots. between the pair of jeans i have, the black pants and this dress I might be able to get away with not getting too much more since I work from home and wear yoga pants all day. i am beginning to feel my thighs getting fatter and feel so guilty that i haven't been exercising and not eating the greatest. does anyone else feel guilty? i know it's not helping.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Widger said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting it, it just won't come up on display?
> 
> Aaah ok...you are hearing it but its not registering....I understand now. Same happens to me....I can hear it galloping away for a few seconds and the doppler hasnt had time to register the rate on LCD screen. Not unusual cos it probably has to take at least a 5-10 sec window to display the calculation of HB rate.
> 
> Yep my bubba hates it too.....Click to expand...

thats what i meant, sorry i probably rambled and wasnt clear lol 

same as you - i can hear the HB but the screen just cant register it. Also dont forget were still early for using dopplers so may just be too quiet. I pretty much disregard the screen at the moment and rely on ear. as we get later having the lcd screen will be more important :hugs:

well i ate one third of my pasta. not great. i need junk food. :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

pooch said:


> my maternity clothes that i ordered last week are here and they fit and are great. i got a pair of black dress pants which turned out to be STRETCH, a top and a corduroy shirt dress which I can see myself wearing all winter with my riding boots. between the pair of jeans i have, the black pants and this dress I might be able to get away with not getting too much more since I work from home and wear yoga pants all day. i am beginning to feel my thighs getting fatter and feel so guilty that i haven't been exercising and not eating the greatest. does anyone else feel guilty? i know it's not helping.

my thighs are defo bigger as my trousers are tighter there... so ur not alone! After my scan - and if its goes well - im going to invest in some basic mat wear. 

Im ok 50% of the time as i often work from home, but the other 50% im stood in front of 20+ people training them! I really dont wanna do that looking fat and crap :(


----------



## mitchnorm

pooch said:


> my maternity clothes that i ordered last week are here and they fit and are great. i got a pair of black dress pants which turned out to be STRETCH, a top and a corduroy shirt dress which I can see myself wearing all winter with my riding boots. between the pair of jeans i have, the black pants and this dress I might be able to get away with not getting too much more since I work from home and wear yoga pants all day. i am beginning to feel my thighs getting fatter and feel so guilty that i haven't been exercising and not eating the greatest. does anyone else feel guilty? i know it's not helping.

My stuff arrived yesterday but too scared to try it all on - it all looks massive even though its Size 10 maternity. I dont know why they dont do mat wear for different stages of pregnancy.

and the trousers!!!??? I think I need a degree to understand how to adjust them to bump size...very complicated :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi laides how r u all how did ur scans go. ive been making cakes alll afternoon there yummy.

my poor baby girl keeps waking up with her nasty cough poor thing.

whats all ur facebooks?? x


----------



## mitchnorm

Location location location on!!!! My fav :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

hi danille what cakes did you make??? :)

2 scans went well (mitch and niknac).... but unfortunately sarah (bichon) had bad news and is having medical management tomorrow :( very sad indeed.

so a real mix of news today hun x


----------



## loolindley

Wow, that has taken me forever to catch up!!!

Widger, I have scan and date envy too! I will be gutted if on my scan day they try and move it back! I might just refuse, and change the date back on my pregnancy notes!!! :rofl:

Mitch, I'm so glad that you had a good scan! Did they say anything about your bleeding? It's obviously nothing to worry about, and I'm glad you are ok!

I had a double cheeseburger for tea, but I made it at home, so it was still classed as 'diet food'! :rofl: My kind of diet food, I tell you!

I am hoping to keep everything quiet on the baby front (keep mum - HA!) until I am 14 weeks, only because that is when I will be going up to Stockport to tell my grans and my brother (it's the first opportunity I will have to get up there). I would hate for my brother and sil to find out on FB that they are going to be an Uncle and Auntie. 

We have also decided that we wont be announcing it on FB. In our town, everyone is going to find out quickly anyway, and we will tell our close friends. I think as soon as it is on FB (for me) it will become public ownership, and where as we don't mind everyone knowing, I just don't want it being gossip, iykwim? I'm not against people doing it, for some people it's best, but we don't have _loads_ of close friends, so we feel like we could tell them all personally.

Well, my symptoms have gone completely tonight, and it is scaring the life out of me. Not good. Stressing out, but I don't want to use my doppler yet just in case I don't hear anything.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

so sorry to hear about Bichon - my thoughts are with you...


----------



## xdaniellexpx

sooo sorry sarah :( am slightly worried about bean only beening 8 weeks :(


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## blessedmomma

mrs cupcake- why do you tease me with your picture?

we arent fb haters either, just not as into it as much of our family/friends. some of the things they post is ridiculous. we have some teens on there who air literally everything they are feeling every moment of the day. i wondered if they even go to school but found out they use their phones from school to post stuff. :dohh: and some of our family/friends are so dramatic sometimes, posting when they are angry at someone and talking crap. sometimes even about their spouses! i would never do that to my DH, preg hormones or not:haha: plus we have some family and friends on there that are more acquaintances, so we just dont get too personal on there. 

we do have some people on there who we would not be able to keep such close contact with if we werent on fb, so i def appreciate it for that. and i can def see the value of announcing it on there. we already told everyone that was special to us though, so im sure the rest will find out in time. 

i do have someone in our family that sends me pics of their child at least once a week and posts them on fb all the time too. i understand what people feel about their children, but thats a bit much


----------



## xdaniellexpx

city mouse it freeezzin here am sitting with oh jumper on and the heating my toes r like iceee x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its 14oc her frreessing ive rather it -2 and all frosty :(


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> Well, just out of curiosity, I checked the patron saints for my due date, and if we have a girl and she is one day late, she will be born on the day of a saint with her name!

is that on a website hun?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ha ha blessedmomma the cupcake does look goood doesnt it!

does anyone watch The Great British Bake-off on tuesday nights? i think you can watch it on i-player. i love it! love cooking. i have a baking competition at the weekend - the village show! its me versus the WI ladies! lol. cant wait.

what is the link for the patron saint website? please!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## blessedmomma

now i have to have DH pick me up a cupcake on his way home from work:dohh:

i love to bake and cook too :flower: hope you do great in your competition!


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - mentioned the bleed this morning....actually just pink discharge when i wiped (tmi) and went to the loo twice more this morning and nothing. She wasnt concerned at all just said to watch for heacy bleeding and cramping...so i feel pretty good about it....

Just realised that me and oh agreed to no sex before 12 weeks.....uh oh...is it wrong that i am still not bothered about it? I feel a bit bad......though we are on hols next week so a more relaxed environment and no work to get back on it :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Here it is! https://saints.sqpn.com/calendar-of-saints/

Ha ha Gerald and Roderick are on my due date......er dont think so :wacko:

Grace is ok though.....mmmmmm


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch i dont think its wrong. i feel kinda bad for DH but not enough to want to do anything:shrug:


----------



## kkl12

Congrats on the good scans today ladies! I can't wait for mine next week... nervous and excited!
Sarah, I am so sorry to hear your news. 
As far as facebook goes, I have a friend that posted updates weekly on her wall, and now that the baby is here she posts a pic _every_ day. I don't think I would ever do that... it's just too much. 
I have been nervous that the few friends/family I have told would post something on my fb before I announce.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im tired out and off to bed even though its only 21.45.... never mind. night night.


----------



## mitchnorm

Me too....hubbys avidly watching the footie transfer deadline.

Hey FT - Looks like you missed out on cahill....also surprised to see that Crouch could be on his way to Stoke...strange move :wacko:

Night night ladies....and good luck with your scans tomorrow FT and Pooch x x


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> Me too....hubbys avidly watching the footie transfer deadline.
> 
> Hey FT - Looks like you missed out on cahill....also surprised to see that Crouch could be on his way to Stoke...strange move :wacko:
> 
> Night night ladies....and good luck with your scans tomorrow FT and Pooch x x

My hubby is too!!!!!!! Crazy! :nope::nope:

Night night all xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for scans tomorrow!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

Ew, :lol: is one creepy smiley.


----------



## blessedmomma

my SIL is due next march and puts all her updates with dr appts, scan pics, and a page that says how far along she is


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry ladies - i had to leave you all as it was the final couple of hours of football transfers... i know i know... im a boy :rofl:

anyway thanks for all the warm wishes for scan tomo - i will update you all when back tomo morn with - hopefuly - good news. I prob wont sign on before we leave as scan is at 9:20am so please all keep us in your prayers

Night night ladies - record those kooky dreams for me; esp as mine has stopped!!

xxxxxxxxx :sleep: xxxxxxxx

ps. danielle - dont worry that ur only showing as 8 weeks; as u said you have reallyyyyyy irregular cycles so its prob totally normal. But make sure u have a follow up scan booked for soon so that you can have peace of mind xxx


----------



## kimbo46

Can I come in please? Due 28th March, scan on 6th september and another on 14th. H&H nineish months to all xx


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies! Wow, I've been gone for a few weeks now... moving from overseas back to Canada, but we're finally here and I'm back! Had my first midwife appointment yesterday, and she's wonderful. I don't think I'm going to be able to read all 100+ pages that I missed in between, but I hope everyone is doing really well! Anyone want to update me really fast on any super important events that have occurred since Aug 10 or so? :D


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

Here is the list of our scan dates: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/671077-mid-march-mamas-2012-a-148.html#post12477854


----------



## newfielady

Since Aug 10th? You've missed a lot :haha:
Luv is having a mmc though :( We only just found out. It's sad news :cry: but there was 2 good scans today and another for tomorrow. :D
Welcome kimbo46 :hi:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome and congrats kimbo!:flower:


----------



## sandy28

:happydance:I can't wait for the scan updates tomorrow .

Firsttimer1- can you update my scan date sept 2nd this Friday very excited. Saw my doctor yesterday and listen to the baby on the doppler and she said the baby sounds very good and wanted to guess on the gender already and said girl by the sound of heartbeat. 
I"m not sure if it's me or I'm starting to feel the baby already.


Come on tomorrow scan please update:flower:


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies! I love reading your messages but since I can only get on here once a day I'm always 10-20 pages behind! It makes it kinda hard to comment on things. I guess I'll just have to be a silent stalker.

I think we've decided that if at the 20 week scan the baby decides to show us his/her "bits" we'll be ok with it but we won't force it if he/she is shy.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## MsCrow

citymouse said:


> Now, my strategy for people trying to touch the belly will be straight-up slapping.

Ha! Mine too. I am not a touchy touchy person so I will NOT take kindly to being groped.

Thinking of you this morning FT.

Off to the gym again this morning as I may, or may not go to the baby show tomorrow and I have acupuncture first thing. The pool yesterday was bliss, so I cannot wait to get back in.


----------



## citymouse

Good morning to you all! And good night to me. Looking forward to reading all the happy news when I wake up.


----------



## lauraclili

Good luck today scan girls! 

I'm up early (well 6am) to go back to work today. :( I feel like an 11 year old going to school! :haha: 

xx


----------



## Glowstar

Wow, so sad to hear about bichon :'(

Glad the others were ok. I'm off for mine in an hour!! Is yours today firsttimer?

Good luck going back to work!! You won't be able to write properly!! I always remember that as a kid going back to school after summer holidays!!


----------



## Glowstar

OMG! Just noticed I'm a prune!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

when done on being a prune Glowstar!

can someone add my scan date - its friday 2nd september!! at 9am - very early!

i also regularly get left behind on here, i tend to only go on the net in the evening and then spend ages trying to catch up. you girlies definately know how to chat!

have a good day everyone x


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all :winkwink:

Good luck to all you ladies with scans....it will be amazing. I think i missed glowstar with my message yesterday. :hugs: going out to ft, glowstar and pooch. Cant wait to hear how they all went :happydance:

Cupcake - i think ft has to edit the first page of this thread with your date, i am sure she'll do that later. Exciting!!!!!!!

So today i am having another lazy 'work' day, my motivation is rock bottom...so i have bikini wax and pedicure....and hair appt tomorrow. Put off my colour til after 12 weeks which i then found out wasnt necessary and couldnt get in earlier. :nope: its a right state!!!! 

Welcome tothe new and returning ladies.......trouble keeping up with this thread....its a fulltime job :haha:

Catch you all later x x x


----------



## loolindley

Happy scan day ladies! (well, those of you that have scans).

I just made a MASSIVE mistake. My symptoms completely disappeared yesterday, so this morning, I decided to break out the doppler....and I couldn't find the heartbeat. All I got was the woo-woo-woo on each side (presumably my arteries), but nothing else. I tried for about 5 minutes, but gave up in the end as I was really starting to upset myself. I don't know what to do. It's possible it could be my weight (i've got a big tummy), but I don't want to try again as it's only going to stress me out more. Im not sure I can wait until the 12th to find out there is nothing there, but I don't know what do do. :cry:


----------



## MsCrow

Good luck to Glowstar, Firsttimer and Pooch, thinking of you ladies and will check back to hopefully see good news.

Loo, this is why I hesitate at getting a doppler, they can be great, theycan be torture. Are you SURE your symptoms are gone or is it just some? I never had MS but I have other ones, I cling onto those in hope!


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Happy scan day ladies! (well, those of you that have scans).
> 
> I just made a MASSIVE mistake. My symptoms completely disappeared yesterday, so this morning, I decided to break out the doppler....and I couldn't find the heartbeat. All I got was the woo-woo-woo on each side (presumably my arteries), but nothing else. I tried for about 5 minutes, but gave up in the end as I was really starting to upset myself. I don't know what to do. It's possible it could be my weight (i've got a big tummy), but I don't want to try again as it's only going to stress me out more. Im not sure I can wait until the 12th to find out there is nothing there, but I don't know what do do. :cry:

I had the same....my symptoms have all but disappeared over the last week or so....i think its nornal when your placenta takes over. I couldnt find hb saturday morning and ft suggested i have a caffenated coffee....i have cut that out completesly but went and had toast and full strength coffee....10 mins later there it was :thumbup:. I think the little one can now hide easily behind the placenta so more difficult for us to find. Plus mineswims away definately!!!!:haha:

It will be fine.....perhapstry the coffee idea and give it another go and relax....i am sure you are fine and bubba x x


----------



## loolindley

Thanks ladies.

I'm trying not to stress, only because there is nothing at all I can do about it.

I have been on google (yea, I know it can be the devil!!!), and have read that if you are over weight it could be 12-13 weeks before a doppler works, so I am pinning all my hopes on that, and decided that I am not going to try the doppler again until after my scan. I just don't want that upset again. I just hope that I get some symptoms again! I might go for a walk or something...that usually makes me feel crap!!! xx


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I'm trying not to stress, only because there is nothing at all I can do about it.
> 
> I have been on google (yea, I know it can be the devil!!!), and have read that if you are over weight it could be 12-13 weeks before a doppler works, so I am pinning all my hopes on that, and decided that I am not going to try the doppler again until after my scan. I just don't want that upset again. I just hope that I get some symptoms again! I might go for a walk or something...that usually makes me feel crap!!! xx

If you havent found hb regularly and on several occasions before now, i wouldnt worry too much. It may have been a lucky go before and not finding bubba is the norm. It is early so try not to stress. I am laying off mine for a while now x x 

Hope you feel crap after your walk :haha: (sounds wrong)


----------



## loolindley

Thanks! :rofl:

I've never used it before, this was the first time! I'm not sure what I was expecting (well, ok, I knew what I _wanted_ to hear, but now I've calmed down, I've realised there is nothing I can do.

I'm still constipated...that's a symptom, right! :blush:


----------



## loolindley

Come on Kas! Share your news!! xx


----------



## MsCrow

I'm literally hanging on a knife edge here!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Remember Kas mentioned that if it was good news she was going off shopping....so I predict great news!!! She is out spending big on baby stuff :haha:

Constipation is definately a symptom :nope: Mine is shocking - although have been twice in 2 days....stop the press :happydance:


----------



## pooch

i can't wait to hear how the scans have gone so far today! Mine isn't until 2:30 US eastern time so I have a while, thankfully I have two meetings this morning at work that will keep be occupied. I will keep this window up


----------



## loolindley

All the best for this afternoon pooch.

Enough shopping Kas! We want to see a picture!!! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> All the best for this afternoon pooch.
> 
> Enough shopping Kas! We want to see a picture!!! :hugs:

Yeah Kas....put down the babygrows and post your pic :winkwink:

Good luck for later Pooch x


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey all!! 

Sorry I've been away for so long, we&#8217;ve moved and have no internet at home and have only just got a minute at work to pop on. 

We had our dating scan on Tuesday and found out I'm further gone than we thought I'm now 13 weeks and 2 days so i made it to the second trimester!!! woooooo!! 
The baby was a nightmare though and wiggled and danced and somersaulted for a good 20 minuets before turning it's back on us and refusing to move, i have pictures and when i can get the internet at home will put them up, though it&#8217;s just of his/her back!

How is everyone else doing?? What have I missed there&#8217;s way to much for me to read to catch up haha.

Xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck today Pooch!


----------



## Glowstar

Quick update: baby glowie jumping and wiggling about, measuring perfect, EDD is now 28th March , will post pic later when I get home xxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Brilliant! Congrats Glowstar (sorry i forgot yours was today too!)


----------



## pooch

Glowstar said:


> Quick update: baby glowie jumping and wiggling about, measuring perfect, EDD is now 28th March , will post pic later when I get home xxxx

yea!!!! congrats! can't wait to see the pics today


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations Glowstar! Can't wait to see your picture. x


----------



## redsox

Glad for the good news Glowstar!!! Can't wait to see a picture!

LittleandLost - you too! Glad you are moved into your new place.


----------



## pooch

redsox-i really like the quote you have in your signature, i haven't noticed it before.


----------



## MsCrow

Yay, some updates

Glowstar, so pleased for you :)

Littleandlost, so glad your scan went well. Hurrah for wiggling and moving babies. 

Look forward to seeing scan images!


----------



## redsox

pooch said:


> redsox-i really like the quote you have in your signature, i haven't noticed it before.

Thanks Pooch! I was looking for a verse when I found out I was pregnant to calm my nerves - as all of the 'unknowns' seemed overwhelming. I like having it there as a reminder as there are still so many unknowns, but I have to trust it will be okay. :)


----------



## newfielady

Yeah, good scans. 
I wish ft would stop shopping and update us lol.
P.S. When does the uterus usually "pop"? :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

so here are the photos of our naughty little one who refused to stay still to start with so no picture could be taken and then refused not to move to get a better one! Bless her/him obviously got annoyed with getting poked and prodded

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii228/gemgeroo/Baby/Baby.jpg

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii228/gemgeroo/Baby/babytwo.jpg


----------



## pooch

littleANDlost said:


> so here are the photos of our naughty little one who refused to stay still to start with so no picture could be taken and then refused not to move to get a better one! Bless her/him obviously got annoyed with getting poked and prodded
> 
> https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii228/gemgeroo/Baby/Baby.jpg
> 
> https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii228/gemgeroo/Baby/babytwo.jpg

you can see the entire spine, that is so cool!


----------



## littleANDlost

I liked that you can see the spine :) and theres a little ear! and a nice big brain!! hahaha 
xxxx


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning US Ladies - Afternoon to the UK ladies!

Everyone has some pretty nice scan pics! I love it, hopefully 1st timer is out buying all the baby things she can! Good Luck Pooch on your scan today!

Hope everyone has a great day today - I am on vacation for another few days and I cleaned like a mad woman yesterday so today I am throwing in the towel and taking a much needed rest cause at this point I am napping everyday around 2pm, anyone else napping often?


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations Glowstar and Littleandlost.....fantastic news for you both (and OHs :winkwink:)....

Pooch still to come and FT STILL out bloody shopping.....must have been fantastic news and she has spent 100s of ££££££.


----------



## littleANDlost

I wish I could nap but if i napped at my desk at work i might get some funny looks. I am falling asleep on the sofa every night at about 8/9ish though and then shouting at my OH when he mentions that i should go to bed! oopps. 

You sound like you deserve a rest today though Pristock. I know when I cleaned my flat at the weekend i felt like i'd swam the channel. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

good morning ladies :flower:

yay for great scans glowstar and littleandlost!!!:happydance:

citymous- "confusion" idea sounds so hilarious
im very modest with my body and cant stand someone to walk up on me being touchy. esp someone i dont know:growlmad:

ft and pooch- hope its wonderful scans for you ladies today!

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## littleANDlost

Thank you ladies, i was really annoyed with the LO to start with for not letting us get a photo of the face but now i love our pictures. She was wiggerling around so much we pretty much got to see all of her/him at every angle (the cutest was when just the feet where showing and the toes were wiggerling!) Hopefully everyone else has had amazing scans today as well. :) xxx


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## littleANDlost

Citymouse ... I know she/he gave us a proper cold shoulder! Or maybe just feel asleep. 

I've had some very graphic weird dreams as well. I looked it up and it&#8217;s quite common to have them while pregnant. 
Do you even do Yoga or thinking of starting it at all? haha xx


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Littleandlost, that is sooooo cute! It reminds me of how my dog will lie down with his back to us when he's mad.
> 
> Yay for your good scan, glowstar!
> 
> Loo, sorry you couldn't find the heartbeat. I do think it's not that typical for people to be able to find them so early.
> 
> And I can't believe no update from Kas yet!
> 
> I had the funniest dream last night... I went to a yoga class that was so overcrowded there was no room to move. For whatever reason, the girl next to me and I didn't follow along, so the teacher singled us out and told us to leave. Well, that made me so angry. Then I delivered what was probably a three-minute tirade, completely full of expletives, telling her exactly what I thought about her and her yoga teaching. Needless to say she was stunned into silence. Then through all my other dreams I kept telling people what I'd done--I was so proud of myself!
> 
> What's weird is the girl who was next to me was someone I only knew well when I was seven years old!

Mmmmmm :wacko: that answers someones question from earlier....'anyone else still having strange dreams?' :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: x x


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> Citymouse ... I know she/he gave us a proper cold shoulder! Or maybe just feel asleep.
> 
> I've had some very graphic weird dreams as well. I looked it up and its quite common to have them while pregnant.
> Do you even do Yoga or thinking of starting it at all? haha xx
> 
> Yes, I have a good friend who's a teacher, and I keep meaning to go, but how is a weary pregnant lady supposed to get motivated to do yoga at 4 in the afternoon? Lol!
> 
> The teacher in the dream was the lady who owns the studio where my friend works!Click to expand...

I was told by my yoga teacher that she recommends yoga only from 14 weeks onwards. Alot of the DVDs I have been looking into say that too mmmmm


----------



## littleANDlost

at least it wasn't completly random them i guess. 
I've been wanting to start yoga as well but can't find the energy in me.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## mitchnorm

aaaah Yeah I really loved doing my yoga a couple of times a week. I used to go loads in my late 20's then just got out of the habit.....had only just re-started a few weeks before my BFP.....in fact I credit it with helping to reduce my stress from work and helping me get pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

My dream last night involved being at the hotel we stayed at in Mexico earlier this year. Dave Grohl was therre (in my dream), and he had set a fire which he asked me to keep an eye on whilst he went and did a gig. Of course I said yes, but thinking back to it now, it sounds like he was trying to frame me!!! :rofl: Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## pooch

i had a dream that i was helping tia and tamara (they have a reality show on style network now) for some sort of event and i was brushing out a wig that turned into a towel...and i was thinking why am i brushing a towel?
then i was on this site and saw a picture someone posted and it was taken in my parents' neighborhood, like she was a new neighbor or something. i said you live across the street from my parents!
another part i was back visiting my old highschool...but i don't remember much from that. 
i haven't remembered my dreams this vividly in a while!


----------



## redsox

I had my second "baby" dream last night and I dreamt I had a very small newborn and was carrying him around my mom's store and the small town I grew up in, but somehow I also ended up at my church here in DC, but it wasn't my church, with people telling me how beautiful my little girl was and I was saying, "No, he's a boy!" and then I finally had to check with my husband "He had a penis, right??" as in my dream I had only changed one diaper since he was born.

Now that is a dream...isn't it?!?!?!? :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

This may interest all you ladies

''A woman's dreams during pregnancy can be incredibly vivid, often reflecting the physical and psychological changes occurring in her life.


When Sigmund Freud said, "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar," it's a good bet he wasn't referring to the dreams of a pregnant woman&#8212;which are anything but straightforward.

While anyone can see how pregnancy affects a woman's body, not so obvious but equally impressive are the changes pregnancy wreaks with a woman's mind. It's one thing to be pregnant and feel big as a cow, and quite another to have a recurring dream that you are a cow.

Welcome to the world of pregnancy, where the mind expands in direct parallel with the body. "Pregnancy dreams are nature's way of assisting the woman through the process of transformation from woman to mother," writes Raina M. Paris, author of The Mother-to-Be's Dream Book.

And there's no discounting the importance of those dreams.

Dr. Nadia Bruschweiler-Stern, MD, a physician at the University of Geneva, Switzerland, has found that the "mental pregnancy" a mother experiences is just as profound as the physical one. It is during the mental pregnancy that a woman prepares herself for motherhood and begins developing an image of her unborn baby. Dreams are an important part of this critical integration process, allowing the mind to make space for the child, which may explain why a pregnant woman's dreams can be so bizarre. (Be sure to check out our A-Z dream guide for deciphering your pregnancy dreams.)

According to Paris, a pregnant woman's dreams tend to change with each trimester and often follow a predictable pattern that reflects the pregnancy's progression.''

I got it from https://www.babyzone.com/pregnancy/health_wellness/sleep_pregnant/article/pregnancy-dreams. So we're not the only ones.


----------



## littleANDlost

Before my scan i was adamant i was having twins as i kept dreaming about having two babies! Not sire where that came from now.


----------



## blessedmomma

i have been having the crazy deams too, and always do when im pregnant. wonder what causes that?

last night my dream was very odd. my little sis was in a coma in the hospital cuz some guy beat her up. so my brother and i were staying with her and i just knew this guy was gonna come back after her so i brought a knife. my brother got tired so said he was going home. i was so mad at him for leaving, lol. then the guy came in the room to hurt my sis so i got on the intercom and asked for help. he came after me so i stabbed him over and over with the knife i brought. (im not a violent person, i swear ladies:haha:) when i woke up i was happy i killed him and saved my lil sis. then i realized what i was happy about and thought that was crazy. creepy dream. i told DH and he says if im gonna be happily stabbing people he is gonna sleep with one eye open.

and pooch, i love the tia and tamera show:happydance:


----------



## loolindley

I used to watch Tia and tamara on their show when I was a kid. What was it called? Sister sister or something?

Anyway, I am celebrating some afternoon symptoms. Watching Tuesday's BB, and they were drinking garlic smoothies on it. I just started heaving and wretching into the sink, which sounds rank, but I am over the moon about after 2 days of no symptoms!


----------



## firsttimer1

*HELLO LADDDDIEESSSSSS!*

OK - firstly please dont cyber stone me for taking so long! After the scan my adorable husband treated me to lunch out prior to shopping.... to celebrate the most amazing news everrrrrrr!!! 

OUR BABY IS FINE! better than fine. AMAZING!!!!! :hugs:

I was sooooo nervous when i turned up that i asked her to turn the viewing screen off until she found the baby and confirmed it was ok; when she said ''you can breathe a sigh of relief'' i nearly passed out. The screen was turned on and i burst into tears - perfect. It was wiggling and waving. 

Im dated as 12 weeks 1 day now with an EDD of March 14th :happydance:

When she tried to take the nuchal measurement the baby instantly stopped moving and rested in the most inconvienat position. After much jiggling and shaking by moi, they asked me to go and jump/walk/jiggle to wake the baby up. It worked and she sd the measurement looked perfect (but we shall see).

SO - as you can tell, im bloody delighted. Hope you like the scan photos.

Gonna read thru all the PAAAAGES that i now have to catch up on..... :hugs:


----------



## sandy28

Congrat on the great scan glowstar and littleandlost.
Can't wait for firsttimer1 and pooch very excited


----------



## redsox

FIRSTTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You had me worried! But so glad you were out celebrating!!!!!!

And now you are a week ahead! BRILLIANT!!!

Congrats to you and your hubs!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOWOWOWOWOWOW! :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

You're hiding some inner violence there blessedmomma. :haha:
I dreampt last night that I was at the HUGE swimming pool and the "deep end" was in the middle of the pool :dohh:. FOr some reason there was fish (yes fish) in the pool so they had to drain it and I was at the bottom of the "deep end" trying to catch the fish i n a little cup and had to wait for hem to refill the pool as I couldn't get out. :rofl:. Worst part is, I don't really like the deep end of the pool. lol.
Okay, more serious here for a moment. I'm starting to really mistrust my doctor. I see all you ladies are having 12 week scans and I read in my book that the 12-14 week scan can be a very important one with some things you can not see later on. And he said the 18 week scan is the most important but again I read that 19-21 weeks is most important. I phoned down to try and get an appointment with the NP and she's booked until after I am 13 weeks so that's no good. I left a message on her answer machine though for her to call me as I had a pregnancy related question. I don't think my "doctor" knows what the hell he's talking about. :nope:


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> i have been having the crazy deams too, and always do when im pregnant. wonder what causes that?
> 
> last night my dream was very odd. my little sis was in a coma in the hospital cuz some guy beat her up. so my brother and i were staying with her and i just knew this guy was gonna come back after her so i brought a knife. my brother got tired so said he was going home. i was so mad at him for leaving, lol. then the guy came in the room to hurt my sis so i got on the intercom and asked for help. he came after me so i stabbed him over and over with the knife i brought. (im not a violent person, i swear ladies:haha:) when i woke up i was happy i killed him and saved my lil sis. then i realized what i was happy about and thought that was crazy. creepy dream. i told DH and he says if im gonna be happily stabbing people he is gonna sleep with one eye open.
> 
> and pooch, i love the tia and tamera show:happydance:

as long at your violent streak stays in your dream, lol

i drempt if thats a word lol that i was in a wheel chair with pain in my knees but unfortunatly i still have the pain in my knees now i am wake not nice and i dont want to g dr as i am surethey think i am a hypocondriact


----------



## loolindley

Great photo's Kas, and I'm so glad everything is amazing! xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- yay!!!!!!!!!! baby is beautiful:flower: so happy to hear from you and that baby is ok:hugs:

loo- i didnt watch sister sister very much as a kid. they have their own reality show now where one of them just got married and the other is about to have her baby. very cute show:thumbup:


----------



## sandy28

Congrat firsttimer1 love the scan picture


----------



## newfielady

Yeah, that's fantastic news ft. Soo happy for you :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Newfie, I think you did the right thing by calling the doctor. I'm not sure how they do things over there, but over here it is so normal to have a 12 week 'dating' scan. I hope you get some good news. x


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> I used to watch Tia and tamara on their show when I was a kid. What was it called? Sister sister or something?
> 
> Anyway, I am celebrating some afternoon symptoms. Watching Tuesday's BB, and they were drinking garlic smoothies on it. I just started heaving and wretching into the sink, which sounds rank, but I am over the moon about after 2 days of no symptoms!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

:haha:we really do congratulate each other for the most awful things.....wretching, being sick, sore bbs, having a poop :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *HELLO LADDDDIEESSSSSS!*
> 
> OK - firstly please dont cyber stone me for taking so long! After the scan my adorable husband treated me to lunch out prior to shopping.... to celebrate the most amazing news everrrrrrr!!!
> 
> OUR BABY IS FINE! better than fine. AMAZING!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I was sooooo nervous when i turned up that i asked her to turn the viewing screen off until she found the baby and confirmed it was ok; when she said ''you can breathe a sigh of relief'' i nearly passed out. The screen was turned on and i burst into tears - perfect. It was wiggling and waving.
> 
> Im dated as 12 weeks 1 day now with an EDD of March 14th :happydance:
> 
> When she tried to take the nuchal measurement the baby instantly stopped moving and rested in the most inconvienat position. After much jiggling and shaking by moi, they asked me to go and jump/walk/jiggle to wake the baby up. It worked and she sd the measurement looked perfect (but we shall see).
> 
> SO - as you can tell, im bloody delighted. Hope you like the scan photos.
> 
> Gonna read thru all the PAAAAGES that i now have to catch up on..... :hugs:

Cant believe I am on the phone to work and it all kicks off....big congratulations and fantastic news about moving you forward.....

I know you are team yellow...but I see a nub :winkwink: Not saying any more....

So pleased....its a great week for scans already and going to get better - I can feel it x x


----------



## firsttimer1

yep im on cloud 9.... we are sooooo happy - and the other scans pics you ladies have posted are divine! I love the one of the babies back (think its was littleandlosts)

Glowstar - im so happy for you. I cant wait to update our friends on the TTC after a loss thread :)

right ive seen i need t make some ammendments / add things on the first post lists... please all check it later as im suffering baby brain and might make mistakes hehe

ps. my shop was allllllllllllllllllllll food - OMG i took ages but pleased to say i cam home with a 24 bag of mixed monster munch including flaming hot flavor..... oh yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> *HELLO LADDDDIEESSSSSS!*
> 
> OK - firstly please dont cyber stone me for taking so long! After the scan my adorable husband treated me to lunch out prior to shopping.... to celebrate the most amazing news everrrrrrr!!!
> 
> OUR BABY IS FINE! better than fine. AMAZING!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I was sooooo nervous when i turned up that i asked her to turn the viewing screen off until she found the baby and confirmed it was ok; when she said ''you can breathe a sigh of relief'' i nearly passed out. The screen was turned on and i burst into tears - perfect. It was wiggling and waving.
> 
> Im dated as 12 weeks 1 day now with an EDD of March 14th :happydance:
> 
> When she tried to take the nuchal measurement the baby instantly stopped moving and rested in the most inconvienat position. After much jiggling and shaking by moi, they asked me to go and jump/walk/jiggle to wake the baby up. It worked and she sd the measurement looked perfect (but we shall see).
> 
> SO - as you can tell, im bloody delighted. Hope you like the scan photos.
> 
> Gonna read thru all the PAAAAGES that i now have to catch up on..... :hugs:
> 
> Cant believe I am on the phone to work and it all kicks off....big congratulations and fantastic news about moving you forward.....
> 
> I know you are team yellow...but I see a nub :winkwink: Not saying any more....
> 
> So pleased....its a great week for scans already and going to get better - I can feel it x xClick to expand...

I dont know what a nub is hahaha!!!!! do you mean a boys private parts??? I said to hubby i know think its a boy but he thinks girl. Team yellow is HARD lol.


----------



## littleANDlost

very happy for you firsttimer1. Your pictures look so good, you guys must be over the moon! you '24 bag of mixed monster munch including flaming hot flavor' is well deserved!


----------



## mitchnorm

The nub is present on both boys and girls at this stage but its the positioning of it.......you cant see it on every scan...your has a good angle for it I think. Waste as you are team yellow :winkwink:


----------



## littleANDlost

mitchnorm said:


> The nub is present on both boys and girls at this stage but its the positioning of it.......you cant see it on every scan...your has a good angle for it I think. Waste as you are team yellow :winkwink:

Don't think theres any nub on mine! lol i did try to look as our poppet twirled around but couldn't make it out lol xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> The nub is present on both boys and girls at this stage but its the positioning of it.......you cant see it on every scan...your has a good angle for it I think. Waste as you are team yellow :winkwink:

YOU ARE SUCH A TEAAAASSSSEEEEE! 

oh noooo so does everyone think they know? Oh gosh its so tempting to ask what the theory is... but im not going to haha...... :haha: I must stay strong!!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

you deffinitly have more will power than me firsttimer to be able to go the whole 9 months not knowing! part of me wishes i could do that but i know i never could! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

i thought it would be easy... but its not. BUTTTT we really want a suprise on the day - so that will get me through it :)

still reckon its a boy. so does my dad who is now claiming to be ''baby gender psychic'' as he is never wrong. Typical irish. Never wrong. ;)


----------



## 2nd time

first timer did ou buy any baby stuf lol


----------



## sandy28

Firstimmer I can see the nub on your scan


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> The nub is present on both boys and girls at this stage but its the positioning of it.......you cant see it on every scan...your has a good angle for it I think. Waste as you are team yellow :winkwink:
> 
> YOU ARE SUCH A TEAAAASSSSEEEEE!
> 
> oh noooo so does everyone think they know? Oh gosh its so tempting to ask what the theory is... but im not going to haha...... :haha: I must stay strong!!!!!Click to expand...

I am probably wrong but when I have been browsing through first tri postings about boy/girl guesses and checking out others photos....I have had real trouble telling. But with your pic I think (THINK) its quite clear. 

May do a sweepstake with the other ladies :haha:


----------



## sandy28

Littleandlost love the picture you can see the spine love it


----------



## mitchnorm

sandy28 said:


> Firstimmer I can see the nub on your scan

ha ha Sandy I may inbox you to see if we agree

How annoyed are you right now FT??? :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

I have no idea what the theory is either, very temped to google it though!!!

I must be nuts, I just phoned up a private clinic in Shrewsbury to try and book a scan this weekend to reassure me at the cost of £75. Luckily she told me they don't have any appointments until a weeks Saturday, which is only 3 days before my NHS one so pointless.

Its even crossed my mind to call my midwife to take her up on the offer of another early scan, but I can't help thinking I am just being a drama queen.

Why am I panicing so much? I know I am being completely irrational, but I can't help it! I don't know what is wrong with me, but I am so worried for some reason. :cry:


----------



## littleANDlost

Sandy28 Thank you!! i was disapointed to start with that she/he wouldn;t turn around but i really like it now and feel special that its different lol! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Oh, god I feel like I'm raining on the scan girls' parade now, I'm not trying to. I don;t know why I am being so panicy


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm off home now ladies and we have no internet so will try to come on during work tomorrow. i hope you all have lovely evenings/days. xxxxxx


----------



## pristock230

1st timer!!!!! YAY!! Congrats! so exciting, those pics are GREAT! Enjoy your day


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> I have no idea what the theory is either, very temped to google it though!!!
> 
> I must be nuts, I just phoned up a private clinic in Shrewsbury to try and book a scan this weekend to reassure me at the cost of £75. Luckily she told me they don't have any appointments until a weeks Saturday, which is only 3 days before my NHS one so pointless.
> 
> Its even crossed my mind to call my midwife to take her up on the offer of another early scan, but I can't help thinking I am just being a drama queen.
> 
> Why am I panicing so much? I know I am being completely irrational, but I can't help it! I don't know what is wrong with me, but I am so worried for some reason. :cry:

I would give her a call and take her up on the offer. So many of us went for early scans (me 2!!)...you are not being a drama queen :nope:

Do it!!! x xx


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, I have had 3 already due to my food poisoning scare. The last one was about 2 and a half weeks ago. I don't know why I am acting like this. Totally irrational;


----------



## 2nd time

loolindley said:


> Oh, god I feel like I'm raining on the scan girls' parade now, I'm not trying to. I don;t know why I am being so panicy

do you have an epu near you dont sit at home worrying its not good for you go get checked


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Mitch, I have had 3 already due to my food poisoning scare. The last one was about 2 and a half weeks ago. I don't know why I am acting like this. Totally irrational;

Sorry.....I didnt realise....or forgot :dohh:.

I am sure I am going to be full of panic between now and week 20 scan after the relief of yesterday.....its normal :hugs:


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> I have no idea what the theory is either, very temped to google it though!!!
> 
> I must be nuts, I just phoned up a private clinic in Shrewsbury to try and book a scan this weekend to reassure me at the cost of £75. Luckily she told me they don't have any appointments until a weeks Saturday, which is only 3 days before my NHS one so pointless.
> 
> Its even crossed my mind to call my midwife to take her up on the offer of another early scan, but I can't help thinking I am just being a drama queen.
> 
> Why am I panicing so much? I know I am being completely irrational, but I can't help it! I don't know what is wrong with me, but I am so worried for some reason. :cry:

I completely understand Loo!!! Honestly, if your midwife was willing to scan you - go for it! Don't fret about being a drama queen!

And you don't have to tell ANYONE aside from us how many scans you've had. As long as you are at ease, that's all that matters! :)


----------



## 2nd time

loolindley said:


> Mitch, I have had 3 already due to my food poisoning scare. The last one was about 2 and a half weeks ago. I don't know why I am acting like this. Totally irrational;

i have inboxed you


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - no, we only got food but we got sooooooooooooooo much. Totally buying something for baby this week though... oh yeh! ;)

sandy28 / mitch - oh u ladies are having me on surely??? can u really tell!!!!????? omg i sooo want to know what you think... but if all 20 of you say boy or girl then i will know heehee.... maybe tell me if there is some disagreement LOL

Loo - whats happened to make u so worried hun?? i might have missed something in previous pages?? :hugs: im sad that ur so concerned :(


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> sandy28 / mitch - oh u ladies are having me on surely??? can u really tell!!!!????? omg i sooo want to know what you think... but if all 20 of you say boy or girl then i will know heehee.... maybe tell me if there is some disagreement LOL

sandy and I have compared and after a second peek at your scan....we totally agree :winkwink:

Havent asked the other ladies to comment


----------



## MsCrow

Yay! So pleased for your Firsttimer, today has been such a good scan day for everyone :)

Loo tried with a doppler and couldn't find a heart beat so understandably worried!

I have been wading through the treacle that is my brain at work today. I have an interview this evening. God knows how I'll make it through awake.


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> I'd better go, the cleaning lady is due any second and I have to hide anything baby-related. Also gather the important papers because she always has a way of making things disappear forever! It's so stressful to get the house cleaned up for the cleaning lady, LOL!

We were looking into finding a cleaning lady before I found out I was pregnant.......SOOOOOO need it more now!!! Hubbies on the case today :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft congratulations!!!! Really pleased for you, can't believe how much I actually care about everyone on here already after just a few weeks! Love the picture, ive no idea about nub theories thank god! Weird how everyones baby seems to take up a different amount of space, yours looks lovely and snug whereas others seem to have loads more black space, is that different uterus sizes? Been a long time since my biology degree!!

Loo- I'd say if you were offered another scan take it up and don't feel bad about it. It's no fun worrying and so hard not to no matter what anyone says.


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft congratulations!!!! Really pleased for you, can't believe how much I actually care about everyone on here already after just a few weeks! Love the picture, ive no idea about nub theories thank god! Weird how everyones baby seems to take up a different amount of space, yours looks lovely and snug whereas others seem to have loads more black space, is that different uterus sizes? Been a long time since my biology degree!!

Loo- I'd say if you were offered another scan take it up and don't feel bad about it. It's no fun worrying and so hard not to no matter what anyone says.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> sandy28 / mitch - oh u ladies are having me on surely??? can u really tell!!!!????? omg i sooo want to know what you think... but if all 20 of you say boy or girl then i will know heehee.... maybe tell me if there is some disagreement LOL
> 
> sandy and I have compared and after a second peek at your scan....we totally agree :winkwink:
> 
> Havent asked the other ladies to commentClick to expand...

this is SOOOOOO unfair..... booo you lot!!!! :growlmad: . . . lol :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhh Loo - ok i think ive caught up - so you cant find the HB on the doppler?

OK - firstly have you found it before? (sorry that i cant remember, im all over the shop)

If so, have you ''expanded the search'' including about 2 inches above your pubic line? Honestly, i found baby there once - promise.

Have you tried having some caffiene - just one cup or tea or whatever - first? It really helps. Even mw's do it.

Is your bladder full or empty? Weirdly enough - i find mine easily when empty - harder when fuller. 

please (i know its hard) but try not to panic as there are a million places for baby to hide at the mo. Inc behind the placenta at this stage. They could just hard their back to you - like lostandlittles baby!

i think for peace of mind tho call the EPU.... make something up if you have too hun... its not worth the stress....


----------



## loolindley

Ladies, I am so sorry for p!ssing on everyones chips this afternoon.

I have no idea what has come over me all of a sudden. I have just spoken to my OH in floods of tears, but I didn;t want to tell him what was up because he is a courier driver, and I don't want him stressing whilst driving. Think he will be anyway.

The nearest epu doesn't scan on Fridays, so I think I just need to get a grip and give myself a good talking to.

I don't know how I have got myself into such a state all of a sudden, I am so sorry,x x


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for p!ssing on everyones chips this afternoon.
> 
> I have no idea what has come over me all of a sudden. I have just spoken to my OH in floods of tears, but I didn;t want to tell him what was up because he is a courier driver, and I don't want him stressing whilst driving. Think he will be anyway.
> 
> The nearest epu doesn't scan on Fridays, so I think I just need to get a grip and give myself a good talking to.
> 
> I don't know how I have got myself into such a state all of a sudden, I am so sorry,x x

Hun stop apologising. We have ALLLLLLL been there, i was in your position jus tthree days ago unable to find the HB :hugs: and yet everything is fine.

have u tried what i mentiion above?


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for p!ssing on everyones chips this afternoon.
> 
> I have no idea what has come over me all of a sudden. I have just spoken to my OH in floods of tears, but I didn;t want to tell him what was up because he is a courier driver, and I don't want him stressing whilst driving. Think he will be anyway.
> 
> The nearest epu doesn't scan on Fridays, so I think I just need to get a grip and give myself a good talking to.
> 
> I don't know how I have got myself into such a state all of a sudden, I am so sorry,x x

Thats what we are all here for Loo.....we care and all of us have probably been through feeling exactly the same over the last few weeks....and will more than likely do so again during our pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

today was the first time of using the doppler, also my weight is likely to have affected it (I read that over weight people could need to wait until 12-13 weeks before a doppler is effective). I've decided not to try the doppler again, as I don't want the upset.

I haven't had any pain, or falls or bleeding, I have just got myself worked up. This is so unlike me. I'm not usually one for drama at all. Poor Sarah yesterday, I just keep worrying that the same thing will happen.


----------



## 2nd time

try this i am official 2nd tri lol https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html


----------



## loolindley

Thank you all for your kind words.}I{[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[-[
i'M GOING TO have a cwtch with my dogs and wait for Al to get home hopefully in about 20 mins xxxxxx


----------



## loolindley

sorry, my puppy helped me type that!!! must learn to proof read my posts!


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo......:hugs:

Get yourself in for a scan first thing Monday (if thats the earliest) and I am sure everything will be great :thumbup:


----------



## redsox

I agree with FT, Mitch and others...this is the place to vent and freak out and seek comfort when we all assure you that we have felt just as batty as you are feeling!!! :winkwink:

I was having a doubtful day yesterday and now I am trying to just hang in 8 more days for my scan. 

Try to relax and do something to distract yourself - make a nice snack and watch your favorite movie or show?

I know it's lame, but it is hard to unwind once we've got ourselves in a tizzy that something is wrong. 

Wish I could give you a hug! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> try this i am official 2nd tri lol https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html

ooooh I am too!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft I meant to add in my last post, that means you're the same due date as me!!!


----------



## sandy28

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> sandy28 / mitch - oh u ladies are having me on surely??? can u really tell!!!!????? omg i sooo want to know what you think... but if all 20 of you say boy or girl then i will know heehee.... maybe tell me if there is some disagreement LOL
> 
> sandy and I have compared and after a second peek at your scan....we totally agree :winkwink:
> 
> Havent asked the other ladies to commentClick to expand...
> 
> this is SOOOOOO unfair..... booo you lot!!!! :growlmad: . . . lol :hugs:Click to expand...

We will keep it a secret hun


----------



## firsttimer1

im hoping bubs comes 3 days late on st paddys day LOL :)

loo - if you havent found it before then i reallyyyyyyyyyyyy wouldnt worry hun :hugs: so ladies dont find it this early like you say. also, the first time i found it took twenty mins!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch and sandy - im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo annoyed right now :rofl: this is so hard haha


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch and sandy - im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo annoyed right now :rofl: this is so hard haha

Ooop.....mitch and sandy in bad books. I am not mentioning it again....like I said I am probably wrong :winkwink:

:muaha:


----------



## pristock230

hey Loo, I think it's normal to worry at this stage, we have seen girls in the forums suffer a loss so I think it is normal to sometimes lean that way as well. 

When I was prego with my daughter I did not get a 12 week scan so I don't think I will get one with this bean, kinda makes me sad. That means I will have to wait until 18 weeks! Oh god I think I will go stir crazy by then!


----------



## firsttimer1

LOL!!! its in my head now ;) i think you think boy.... but i cant ask you hahaha this is awful. Gonna distract myself LOL :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

pristock230 said:


> hey Loo, I think it's normal to worry at this stage, we have seen girls in the forums suffer a loss so I think it is normal to sometimes lean that way as well.
> 
> When I was prego with my daughter I did not get a 12 week scan so I don't think I will get one with this bean, kinda makes me sad. That means I will have to wait until 18 weeks! Oh god I think I will go stir crazy by then!

why dont you get a 12 week scan hun? i thought it was standard?


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> LOL!!! its in my head now ;) i think you think boy.... but i cant ask you hahaha this is awful. Gonna distract myself LOL :rofl:

Have some flamin hot Monster Munch :winkwink:


----------



## pristock230

Oh by the way - does anyone use Countdown My Pregnancy?


----------



## newfielady

My Second Trimester Begins Sept 11 :D
I'm waiting to hear from the NP still. I have no patience. :growlmad: I really don't trust my doctor.
Glad it was great news ft, even if the other girls are teasing you about your nub. lol


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> LOL!!! its in my head now ;) i think you think boy.... but i cant ask you hahaha this is awful. Gonna distract myself LOL :rofl:
> 
> Have some flamin hot Monster Munch :winkwink:Click to expand...

already have mitch ;)

thanks newfie :)


----------



## 2nd time

sorry first timer o had a guess too lol


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> LOL!!! its in my head now ;) i think you think boy.... but i cant ask you hahaha this is awful. Gonna distract myself LOL :rofl:
> 
> Have some flamin hot Monster Munch :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> already have mitch ;)
> 
> thanks newfie :)Click to expand...

I was at checkout of Co-op today and saw some mini-Battenberg cakes......swoop!!! I'll be having those then :haha:


----------



## pristock230

firsttimer1 said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> hey Loo, I think it's normal to worry at this stage, we have seen girls in the forums suffer a loss so I think it is normal to sometimes lean that way as well.
> 
> When I was prego with my daughter I did not get a 12 week scan so I don't think I will get one with this bean, kinda makes me sad. That means I will have to wait until 18 weeks! Oh god I think I will go stir crazy by then!
> 
> why dont you get a 12 week scan hun? i thought it was standard?Click to expand...

I think I didn't get one with my daughter because at 6 weeks everything looked normal? Not really sure though. With this bean I had one at 9 weeks and was measuring fine so I'm not sure. I go to the doc's next week and I am def. going to ask. I didn't know they were standard as I didn't get one with my daughter so I am just assuming I won't get one again.

Anyone in the US - have you always got a 12 wk scan?


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> sorry first timer o had a guess too lol

is it the same guess as mitch and sandy???


----------



## firsttimer1

pristock230 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> hey Loo, I think it's normal to worry at this stage, we have seen girls in the forums suffer a loss so I think it is normal to sometimes lean that way as well.
> 
> When I was prego with my daughter I did not get a 12 week scan so I don't think I will get one with this bean, kinda makes me sad. That means I will have to wait until 18 weeks! Oh god I think I will go stir crazy by then!
> 
> why dont you get a 12 week scan hun? i thought it was standard?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I didn't get one with my daughter because at 6 weeks everything looked normal? Not really sure though. With this bean I had one at 9 weeks and was measuring fine so I'm not sure. I go to the doc's next week and I am def. going to ask. I didn't know they were standard as I didn't get one with my daughter so I am just assuming I won't get one again.
> 
> Anyone in the US - have you always got a 12 wk scan?Click to expand...

mmm maybe its a uk thing then as its the first free scan we get (any earlier and we have to pay privately) xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> sorry first timer o had a guess too lol
> 
> is it the same guess as mitch and sandy???Click to expand...

2nd time was actually different....interesting!!!

She is going back for a second look I guess


----------



## sandy28

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> mitch and sandy - im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo annoyed right now :rofl: this is so hard haha
> 
> Ooop.....mitch and sandy in bad books. I am not mentioning it again....like I said I am probably wrong :winkwink:
> 
> :muaha:Click to expand...

Ooop bad books , we will not stay anything :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

i think i am stickig with my guess lol s there you go lol sorry but its fun winding you up


----------



## mitchnorm

I think you should find out at 20 week scan FT just for us to settle this disagreement :winkwink:


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> hey Loo, I think it's normal to worry at this stage, we have seen girls in the forums suffer a loss so I think it is normal to sometimes lean that way as well.
> 
> When I was prego with my daughter I did not get a 12 week scan so I don't think I will get one with this bean, kinda makes me sad. That means I will have to wait until 18 weeks! Oh god I think I will go stir crazy by then!
> 
> why dont you get a 12 week scan hun? i thought it was standard?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I didn't get one with my daughter because at 6 weeks everything looked normal? Not really sure though. With this bean I had one at 9 weeks and was measuring fine so I'm not sure. I go to the doc's next week and I am def. going to ask. I didn't know they were standard as I didn't get one with my daughter so I am just assuming I won't get one again.
> 
> Anyone in the US - have you always got a 12 wk scan?Click to expand...

I think that the 12 week scan is the nuchal translucency scan - the testing for downs, so it might not be offered if you are not considered at-risk. I think some practices just do them for everyone as they are a money-maker.:growlmad:

Of course, I think a lot of women (like myself) just do it for peace of mind that things are moving along well as opposed to a specific concern about Downs or other issues.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> I think you should find out at 20 week scan FT just for us to settle this disagreement :winkwink:

NOPE.... you gotta wait the whole hog....!!!

I cant even wind you lot up cos you now know i know nothing about nubs!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> I think you should find out at 20 week scan FT just for us to settle this disagreement :winkwink:
> 
> NOPE.... you gotta wait the whole hog....!!!
> 
> I cant even wind you lot up cos you now know i know nothing about nubs!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I can point you in the direction on internet??? :winkwink:

Only joking with you :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey

Is it Sandy and Cupcake scans tomorrow?? 

Sandy - yours was rescheduled wasnt it for tomorrow? Date I think is wrong on first page


----------



## pristock230

Redsox - thanks! I appreciate it. I will still ask what the midwife thinks, she will probably say I don't need it so me and DH will discuss with her to see the pro's & con's. I was thinking about you the other day wondering if you told your family yet?


----------



## firsttimer1

changed sandys date on first page.... ;)


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> Redsox - thanks! I appreciate it. I will still ask what the midwife thinks, she will probably say I don't need it so me and DH will discuss with her to see the pro's & con's. I was thinking about you the other day wondering if you told your family yet?

Oh you are sweet! No, mums the word here! We haven't told anyone in either family (except for DH's grandmother who has been keeping the secret!) We are going to see DH's sister and her husband tomorrow night and they used to live near us and we were pretty close, so it might be hard to not spill the beans to them!

I am still just so nervous about the scan next week and just want to know that lil' baby is in there growing and developing healthily and on-time. This next week is going to be TORTURE!

Thank goodness Monday is a holiday and I took Friday off so we could do the scan and my next doc appt and if all goes well - hit the beach for the weekend with our friends!!! If things go bad, well then I have time to make choices I suppose. 

I don't know that I'll even share that weekend - I think there is something wrong with me as I am very anti-sharing!!! I think I am just scared as we shared too early last time...


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

loolindley said:


> today was the first time of using the doppler, also my weight is likely to have affected it (I read that over weight people could need to wait until 12-13 weeks before a doppler is effective). I've decided not to try the doppler again, as I don't want the upset.
> 
> I haven't had any pain, or falls or bleeding, I have just got myself worked up. This is so unlike me. I'm not usually one for drama at all. Poor Sarah yesterday, I just keep worrying that the same thing will happen.

Please dont panic hun - I am on the plus sized side and couldnt find my daughters hb until I was nearly 18 weeks gone.

If you are still panicking over the weekend though then take up the offer of your MW and have another scan. Having a baby is scary and it is awlays worth getting any small niggle checked out. If it helps I had 14 scans with my daughter !! :hugs:

We'll all be panicking over kicks and movement soon enough !


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse - you make me laugh so hard it hurts :rofl:

ive just posted off all the wedding cards with our new new in :) the family and friends should get them in the morn.... THEN i will do a FB announcement..

...so exciting :)

right im off to zumba ladies, chat later!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> citymouse - you make me laugh so hard it hurts :rofl:
> 
> ive just posted off all the wedding cards with our new new in :) the family and friends should get them in the morn.... THEN i will do a FB announcement..
> 
> ...so exciting :)
> 
> right im off to zumba ladies, chat later!!!

New new???? Do you mean a copy of the scan pic??


----------



## firsttimer1

hahahahahahahahaha new new ..... lol... i meant new news! as in its a wedding card but also saying were preggers! LOL new new.. that made me chuckle.

btw mitch guess what i got today? breaded cream cheese and jalepeno bites.... cant wait. yum.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> hahahahahahahahaha new new ..... lol... i meant new news! as in its a wedding card but also saying were preggers! LOL new new.. that made me chuckle.
> 
> btw mitch guess what i got today? breaded cream cheese and jalepeno bites.... cant wait. yum.

OOoooh jalapeno poppers ......OMG!!! Hubbys just going out to tennis...maybe I can get him to locate some on his way back.

Good luck at zumba....I am holidaying next week then getting back on it....home DVD though :thumbup:


----------



## pooch

yeah firsttimer!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

I wonder if flaming monster munch is like hot fries we have here...either way, I want them now.
off to scan in 20 minutes, my heart is POUNDING!


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> You guys have to be careful with your typos... what if I decided to throw some Britishisms into my speech and went around talking about the "new new"?
> 
> Actually, I think that's very cute.
> 
> What's the new new, everybody?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sandy28

mitchnorm said:


> Hey
> 
> Is it Sandy and Cupcake scans tomorrow??
> 
> Sandy - yours was rescheduled wasnt it for tomorrow? Date I think is wrong on first page

Yes I have my scan tommorrow at 11:30 excited


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## redsox

citymouse said:


> D'oh, my cleaning lady just found a prenatal screening brochure I'd put in the recycle bin... secret's out, I guess. On the plus side, I left the original of my u/s photo in it so I guess that's not gone forever like I thought it was.
> 
> Ugh, I hate people knowing my business! I don't like the idea of being discussed in terms of my biological functions.

City Mouse you are so funny! I totally get it. Don't worry though - just imagine what other things they have seen!?!?!? \\:D/

It's like going to the doctor or the waxer - you have to tell yourself "surely they have seen worse!"


----------



## firsttimer1

Pooch - im thinking of you hun.... but i know your gonna be fine and come bk with more great news :) xxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

pristock230 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> hey Loo, I think it's normal to worry at this stage, we have seen girls in the forums suffer a loss so I think it is normal to sometimes lean that way as well.
> 
> When I was prego with my daughter I did not get a 12 week scan so I don't think I will get one with this bean, kinda makes me sad. That means I will have to wait until 18 weeks! Oh god I think I will go stir crazy by then!
> 
> why dont you get a 12 week scan hun? i thought it was standard?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I didn't get one with my daughter because at 6 weeks everything looked normal? Not really sure though. With this bean I had one at 9 weeks and was measuring fine so I'm not sure. I go to the doc's next week and I am def. going to ask. I didn't know they were standard as I didn't get one with my daughter so I am just assuming I won't get one again.
> 
> Anyone in the US - have you always got a 12 wk scan?Click to expand...

I'm live in Canada and the 12 week scan is optional for us. I choose to have it done but you don't have to.


----------



## newfielady

Well, the new new here is haha:) I was talking to the NP and she had some (good) news. She told me that in Canada the 13 week nuchal scan is not normally done UNLESS you have a high risk of Downs. On the 18 week scan they do measure the nuchal fluid shrug: don't remember if I'm getting the terms right but it's the "gist" of it)(do you girls say that, gist?) And the do the maternal serum screening then. :wacko: She also told me that sometimes the heartbeat will not be heard until 13weeks (or later), ESPECIALLY if you got, er... a "little padding" :D She told me I should hear it fine, now even. :dohh: I was like, great, I don't have a doppler. And the biggest advise she gave me, breath, relax and enjoy. :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening girlies

congrats FirstT - great scan picture.

its mine tomorrow morning, im so nervous! what did people wear? jeans and t-shirt?

I got an amazing payrise today, im so thrilled but i feel so so guilty. i work in a tiny company and there is only really my boss and me and a couple of support staff. i haven't told him im pregnant yet and i know he is going to be so disappointed...

my mum also made me cry - happy tears! she said she will do evrything she can to help me out and look after the baby whilst im at work. im planning on going back after 6 months...

im so stressed


----------



## redsox

Mrs Cupcake said:


> evening girlies
> 
> congrats FirstT - great scan picture.
> 
> its mine tomorrow morning, im so nervous! what did people wear? jeans and t-shirt?
> 
> I got an amazing payrise today, im so thrilled but i feel so so guilty. i work in a tiny company and there is only really my boss and me and a couple of support staff. i haven't told him im pregnant yet and i know he is going to be so disappointed...
> 
> my mum also made me cry - happy tears! she said she will do evrything she can to help me out and look after the baby whilst im at work. im planning on going back after 6 months...
> 
> im so stressed

Oh Mrs. Cupcake!!! Congratulations on your pay raise!! Please don't be stressed - I know it's difficult as you feel guilty about knowing you'll have maternity leave coming up - but that's your right! Clearly they love you and the work that you do, so when you share your news with them I suggest you present some ideas you have on how to train a temp to manage while you are gone and also assure them you have childcare options being worked out as you will be thrilled to return to such a great workplace. They will be so relieved that you are coming back - I swear - it will be fine! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks redsox,

your post just made me cry again, happy tears again! your message is lovely. i hope you are right.

bloody hormones!


----------



## redsox

Mrs Cupcake said:


> thanks redsox,
> 
> your post just made me cry again, happy tears again! your message is lovely. i hope you are right.
> 
> bloody hormones!

Well at least they were happy tears! :)

What I wrote is all true - funny enough I am STRESSING about sharing my pregnancy with my boss and coworkers as I know he will be ecstatic for me personally, but devastated professionally. 

Thing is - I have yet to decide if I will return to work. I really like my job and it has great benefits, but we don't have family in the area and I don't know it would be worth it $-wise for childcare. It's a very tough dilemma (one that makes me CRY instantly) so I am putting it off for now...though I know I have to have some idea of what I am doing when I tell them I am expecting. 

My plan is to confidentially meet with HR first and be informed of my options before I make a decision and tell my boss. My hope is that I can be transitioned into a telecommute position or consultant, but there isn't much precedent for that here. 

My husband is self-employed and does well - so we won't starve, but it will certainly be a HUGE adjustment for us financially. This is honestly - aside from the baby being okay - my BIGGEST stress about this pregnancy. I guess I should feel lucky as it's not that awful. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

mrs cupcake- i have to agree with redsox completely. it is your right and i hope your boss isnt disappointed. i havent worked since i was 6 mos pregnant with #3 and i had just gotten a raise at that job before i quit. when i told them i was pregnant shortly after that and that i would be quitting my boss looked at me and said i hope this isnt a ploy to get another raise:dohh: i said it isnt, its a warning to get another person in my place. i stayed about another month and half til i trained the new girl so its not like i left them in a bad situation. since you are coming back they shouldnt be so upset. oh and yes, i now have cupcakes in my kitchen thanks to your pic:thumbup:

pristock- i have never had the 12 week scan either, out of 5 pregnancies. its an option but i never thought about it before. i am 33 now and on my 6th baby, so that both increases my chances of ds. i called my ob today and am waiting on them to call back. i guess i will see what they think. i have friends in other states that its just an automatic at their ob office to do it. i have never even had an ob mention it to me. i know they do them, but this would be my first if i do it. i dont really care if the baby has ds, but would be nice to see it wiggle.

ft- beautiful nub :rofl: i already know the nub theory from my 4th baby. the tech said looks like a girl nub so i went home and googled everything. he is a boy by the way lol.

pooch cant wait to hear results!!!

loo- go get checked out hun. we are here for all of your feelings, even the not so pretty ones. your peace of mind is more important than whether anyone thinks your a drama queen. it was offered, so your mw must not think you are acting that way.

its the new new around here :D


----------



## Nicnak282

Just logged on to see how the scans went today...

BIG CONGRATS to firsttimer and littleandlost - YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great pics ladies!! 

:yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin: 

Good luck to Pooch also - hope it's fab news also xx

Sooooooooo tired out today - think it's all the adrenalin of telling friends yesterday and workfolk today...exciting but kinda stressful (in a good way!!!!)

My hubby wanted a hug this evening and I said 'no more hugging today...I am totally hugged out'!!!!!!! :haha::haha: Everyone I told grabbed me it seems...:shrug:

LooLindley - hope you feel better hon...try not to stress out, although we are always here for you to vent and share problems and issues :thumbup: x

Night night - sleep tight ladies...no more strange dreams of stabbing people, tiny babies etc, etc!!!!!!:wacko:

Nic xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- i understand completely. we have no family around that could help with our babies and daycare is outrageous here. when i quit working with my 3rd that was the major reason why. my girls already were going to daycare before and after school so that was pretty expensive. they were 6 and 7. when i called to see how much it was gonna be to add my son after he was born it would have taken up my whole check plus some:nope: seemed scary to quit working at the time but it saved us even more than what i figured on daycare. with not using gas to get back and forth to work every day and eating at home a lot more it really saved a ton. now with the 3 little ones i cant even imagine what we would be spending on daycare 

i remember being really stressed about it too at the time. i hope you come to the best answer for your family with not too much stress hun:hugs:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> 33, Blessedmomma? You're not high risk yet, are you?
> 
> Well, I told someone I work with (I work from home, and we only talk once every few weeks, so I figured now was as good as ever), and he was really excited and enthusiastic, and I think it made him want to have a baby soon. So that was nice.

i think its counted as how old you are when you have the baby, i will be 34 by then. if i remember right its 35 at birth. but being that i have had so many it increases the chances sooner from my understanding. hope my remaining eggs arent all spoiled:wacko:


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> redsox- i understand completely. we have no family around that could help with our babies and daycare is outrageous here. when i quit working with my 3rd that was the major reason why. my girls already were going to daycare before and after school so that was pretty expensive. they were 6 and 7. when i called to see how much it was gonna be to add my son after he was born it would have taken up my whole check plus some:nope: seemed scary to quit working at the time but it saved us even more than what i figured on daycare. with not using gas to get back and forth to work every day and eating at home a lot more it really saved a ton. now with the 3 little ones i cant even imagine what we would be spending on daycare
> 
> i remember being really stressed about it too at the time. i hope you come to the best answer for your family with not too much stress hun:hugs:

thank you for your insight! i think i am fairly certain i want to stay home - that was always our plan. but i got this job last year and it has honestly been the best job i have ever had, so it's strange that it has even become a question. more thinking to do on this one....:dohh:


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> 33, Blessedmomma? You're not high risk yet, are you?
> 
> Well, I told someone I work with (I work from home, and we only talk once every few weeks, so I figured now was as good as ever), and he was really excited and enthusiastic, and I think it made him want to have a baby soon. So that was nice.
> 
> i think its counted as how old you are when you have the baby, i will be 34 by then. if i remember right its 35 at birth. but being that i have had so many it increases the chances sooner from my understanding. hope my remaining eggs arent all spoiled:wacko:Click to expand...

First you comfort me, then you freak me out!!!!!:wacko:

I will be newly 34 when my baby is due and I have been trying to tell myself daily it will be okay and 34 isn't old. I know it's not the same as being in one's 20's, but gosh, I feel expired now. :winkwink:


----------



## Widger

I've got scan bloods taken tomo and booking blood as I was very late on Sat - just need to remember to go. Can somebody remind me tomo morning :haha:

Well done girls on great scans. 

Glowstar - always a relief to get good news after a mc
Littleandlost - amazing scan pic. I remember my boy turning round and looked at us straight on. So amazing.
Ft - great to be put forward too :Yipee:

Loolindley - I'm a slim girl and my midwife could not find heartbeat at my 16 week appointment so sometimes it is to do with position. If I were you,I'd defo get scan from midwife. I think bichon's awful news shook us all up so natural to panic xx


----------



## Widger

redsox said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> 33, Blessedmomma? You're not high risk yet, are you?
> 
> Well, I told someone I work with (I work from home, and we only talk once every few weeks, so I figured now was as good as ever), and he was really excited and enthusiastic, and I think it made him want to have a baby soon. So that was nice.
> 
> i think its counted as how old you are when you have the baby, i will be 34 by then. if i remember right its 35 at birth. but being that i have had so many it increases the chances sooner from my understanding. hope my remaining eggs arent all spoiled:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> First you comfort me, then you freak me out!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> I will be newly 34 when my baby is due and I have been trying to tell myself daily it will be okay and 34 isn't old. I know it's not the same as being in one's 20's, but gosh, I feel expired now. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Firsttimer would say "middle aged" :rofl:

I've chosen to ignore it :haha:


----------



## redsox

Widger said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> 33, Blessedmomma? You're not high risk yet, are you?
> 
> Well, I told someone I work with (I work from home, and we only talk once every few weeks, so I figured now was as good as ever), and he was really excited and enthusiastic, and I think it made him want to have a baby soon. So that was nice.
> 
> i think its counted as how old you are when you have the baby, i will be 34 by then. if i remember right its 35 at birth. but being that i have had so many it increases the chances sooner from my understanding. hope my remaining eggs arent all spoiled:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> First you comfort me, then you freak me out!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> I will be newly 34 when my baby is due and I have been trying to tell myself daily it will be okay and 34 isn't old. I know it's not the same as being in one's 20's, but gosh, I feel expired now. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Firsttimer would say "middle aged" :rofl:
> 
> I've chosen to ignore it :haha:Click to expand...

I was thinking that, but didn't want to skewer poor FT for that one again!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Ladies if you are considered middle-aged.....then i am positively at deaths door 

I am 38......still will be when bubba comes :nope:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> Ladies if you are considered expired/middle-aged.....then i am positively at deaths door
> 
> I am 38......still will be when bubba comes :nope:

MITCH! I knew you would catch wind of this and go nuts! :haha:

I, for one, do not think 38 is old. Stupid medical industry has us all feeling wretched!

DH and I are still hopeful we might have a few children, so I will certainly be looking to conceive and deliver throughout my 30's and possibly later.


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- i dont know what the actual odds are, i just know they jump up at 35. sorry didnt mean to freak you out!! lol i guess we are middle aged:haha: funny i have a 6 month old, so was 33 when i had him in feb of this year. and i never thought twice about it. :shrug:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> redsox- i dont know what the actual odds are, i just know they jump up at 35. sorry didnt mean to freak you out!! lol i guess we are middle aged:haha: funny i have a 6 month old, so was 33 when i had him in feb of this year. and i never thought twice about it. :shrug:

You didn't really freak me out. It's of course something I just feel a little insecure about here and there. Thankfully no one at the OB has made any comments _yet_....

I know the odds change dramatically, but I think I am going to do my best to ignore them, as I am as old as I am and it just so happened for me that I had to wait to be with the right man to have babies...so this is God's plan and it will go as it shall go.

I think we'll all do just fine.


----------



## mitchnorm

redsox said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Ladies if you are considered expired/middle-aged.....then i am positively at deaths door
> 
> I am 38......still will be when bubba comes :nope:
> 
> MITCH! I knew you would catch wind of this and go nuts! :haha:
> 
> I, for one, do not think 38 is old. Stupid medical industry has us all feeling wretched!
> 
> DH and I are still hopeful we might have a few children, so I will certainly be looking to conceive and deliver throughout my 30's and possibly later.Click to expand...

I remember my old boss when i worked in London around 1994 being pregnant at 28 and they classed her as a OLD mother then????!!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> 33, Blessedmomma? You're not high risk yet, are you?
> 
> Well, I told someone I work with (I work from home, and we only talk once every few weeks, so I figured now was as good as ever), and he was really excited and enthusiastic, and I think it made him want to have a baby soon. So that was nice.
> 
> i think its counted as how old you are when you have the baby, i will be 34 by then. if i remember right its 35 at birth. but being that i have had so many it increases the chances sooner from my understanding. hope my remaining eggs arent all spoiled:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard that! I can see advanced maternal age being a factor, but having more children?
> 
> And you are younger than I am so let's don't talk about spoiled eggs! Baby needs a little sibling in a couple of years and I'm counting on my eggs to stay young and energetic.Click to expand...

i think the having more kids thing is like your bound to have one in the bunch at sometime that has some kind of issue. my 5 are all fine. i dont know what the odds change it to, but i have read about it going up with each kid. kinda scary being on #6


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Ladies if you are considered middle-aged.....then i am positively at deaths door
> 
> I am 38......still will be when bubba comes :nope:
> 
> LOL, maybe we should start our own subgroup: "The 'At Death's Door But Still Having Babies' Mommies."
> 
> I don't even want to know how old Kas is, please... I just want to think of her as the younger sister we all torment. :rofl:Click to expand...

I think she said shes 28....a mere youngun :haha: like the idea of that group....theres hope for old birds everywhere


----------



## Glowstar

mitchnorm said:


> Ladies if you are considered middle-aged.....then i am positively at deaths door
> 
> I am 38......still will be when bubba comes :nope:

Well I am FREAKING OOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLDDDDDDDDDD then because I will be 41 when this baby is born!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko::haha::blush: but then I think you are as old as the man you are feeling.....so that makes me 32 :haha:

Anyhoo here is baby Glowie measuring 10 weeks 1 day :cloud9:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_60778139-B501-9067-95C1-3FF482F275EA.jpg


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar - Fantastic and a brilliant photo...congrats to you and your toyboy :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

it makes me wonder if the odds have changed now that many women are starting their families in their 30's and certainly theres not a boom of babies that have ds or other things from that??? i know a lot of women who start "later" and have no probs with any of them. maybe they should do some new research


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats on a great scan Firsttimer :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

Average age for women having their first child in uk has increased alot over recently years..... in the area i live the midwife told me yesterday that mid to late 30s was usual around here.... varies though i guess.

I couldnt have imagined having a baby in my 20s.......didnt meet the right fella til 4 years ago though so thats probably why :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## blessedmomma

glowstar baby is gorgeous! from skull theory looks like a girl to me. although i hear skull theory is highly unreliable. dont see a nub to peak at which i believe is way more accurate. :flower:

well ladies, DH and i will be NTNP the rest of our lives so could have many many kiddos and well into our 40's. so God-willing they will all be fine. and one day i hope to look back and say statistics shmatistics:thumbup:


----------



## redsox

Glowstar said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Ladies if you are considered middle-aged.....then i am positively at deaths door
> 
> I am 38......still will be when bubba comes :nope:
> 
> Well I am FREAKING OOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLDDDDDDDDDD then because I will be 41 when this baby is born!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko::haha::blush: but then I think you are as old as the man you are feeling.....so that makes me 32 :haha:
> 
> Anyhoo here is baby Glowie measuring 10 weeks 1 day :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_60778139-B501-9067-95C1-3FF482F275EA.jpgClick to expand...

Fantastic scan Glowstar!!! Like I said - I aim to be like you so there is nothing wrong with it! People are always shocked when they learn I am 33, so I hope that trend continues and I stay youngish. HA.


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse-mmmmm chinese... i know whats for dinner now:winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Citymouse - that is exactly me. Got a fantastic new job offer a couple of days after i got my bfp and being torn apart about whether to accept it....the old me would have snapped it up bur i was pregnant!!!! My priorities changed over night....i dont know how much time i am going to want to take off and i dont want to be hurried back to work due to the demands of the new job.

Its strange times for me at the moment......17 years of being career focussed and i now feel ready to take my foot(slowly) off the gas. Weird


----------



## Glowstar

Well you never know when life throws you a curved ball. I have 2 daughters from my first marriage 15 & 13. When I got together with my now Fiance (we've put off getting married to have a baby first) we always knew that maybe we wouldn't have kids. He has no children of his own and we sat down and had a long discussion about it and decided to give it one year of trying and then stop after that. We started trying in November 2010 and fell pregnant in May 2011 and miscarried.
In fact Newfielady seems to be my twin on here because she MC same day as me and seems to have fell pregnant straight away same as I did :winkwink:

I feel quite blessed as I am on an over 40 thread on here and it's really sad and frustrating for a lot of those ladies. BFP's don't happen very often...and when they do the MC/Chemical rate is high :nope: 

My advise to any of you is don't leave it too long :winkwink:


----------



## redsox

Glowstar said:


> Well you never know when life throws you a curved ball. I have 2 daughters from my first marriage 15 & 13. When I got together with my now Fiance (we've put off getting married to have a baby first) we always knew that maybe we wouldn't have kids. He has no children of his own and we sat down and had a long discussion about it and decided to give it one year of trying and then stop after that. We started trying in November 2010 and fell pregnant in May 2011 and miscarried.
> In fact Newfielady seems to be my twin on here because she MC same day as me and seems to have fell pregnant straight away same as I did :winkwink:
> 
> I feel quite blessed as I am on an over 40 thread on here and it's really sad and frustrating for a lot of those ladies. BFP's don't happen very often...and when they do the MC/Chemical rate is high :nope:
> 
> My advise to any of you is don't leave it too long :winkwink:

I think that is wise advice. As DH says - we are on the baby train now!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

i did the same as some of you too except i had my 2 girls in college. in fact i had my 2nd on may 11 and graduated college on may 13. i stayed at home for a few months til i started my career and my brother watched my girls. then he started working and my sis was a stay at home mom so she watched them. finally they were in daycare a year or two and started school. so they went to daycare and school for a while. i wasnt gonna have anymore kids. we were happy just having the two. my 3rd was a surprise and threw all my plans out of whack. i had two degrees and was working for the county in a great career. it changed everything for me. funny to think about how it has all changed for me going from a career woman with two kids to a sahm working on our 6th. i wanted to get my tubes tied after my girls and was told i was too young by 2 different dr's. i was so angry at the time, but so thankful now:flower:


----------



## pooch

today ended up taking a lot longer than i had thought! 45 min drive to the US place, probably more on the way home because there was rush hour traffic, plus we stopped and ate AND got italian pastries...mmm
here's my pic, everything looked good, heartbeat was 173. little bugger first wouldn't stop moving then it feel asleep so that the US tech couldn't get the measurements...kept having me cough to see if it would wake up but nope.
GOOD LUCK to everyone who has a scan tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).JPG
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## firsttimer1

Mrscupcake - dont stress hun and congrats on your pay rise :) cant wait for your update tomo, hope you dont take as long as i did :) as for clothes i just wore black trousers and a longish top :) anything comfy :)

widger - AND that tv show i watched said middle aged.... but i told them off on behalf of the march mamas :rofl: you guys make me laugh - surely 34 does NOT make you high risk.

(Oh and mitch according to my phschology book middle aged is 35 till 65... so you've got a few years left until your ''at deaths door'' as you put it ;) :rofl: )

My MW said today that most ladies are having babies in their 30s - and i think that makes sense. Women want a career and security etc. So i think we are all perfectly normal aged!!! :) Also my dad is one of 12 so my nan had kids WELL into her 40s and they are all just fine. My aunt also had 10 kids and they are all fine. and yes. were irish. breed like bunnies. LOL. 

Glowstar - that scan pic is waaaay too cute for words - love it.

Citymouse - why is it when i read your posts im always hungry afterwards??? for the wrong stuff!!! LOL

Pooch - arggghhh more great news! CONGRATULATIONS :dance: so happy for you whooop whooop- great pic too!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

adorable pooch!!!! do you have to go in for another one to get the measurements?


----------



## sandy28

Congrats pooch love the picture.. I think I see the nub.


----------



## sandy28

Glowstar love the pic


----------



## firsttimer1

not this blinkin' nub thing again..... ;) pooch, my spidey senses say yours is a girl..... glowstar...erm....a boy?

of course - this is literally on spidey senses and i have no actual evidence for my theories ;)


----------



## 2nd time

well time for a mone my knees are killing me they are even hurting when i sleep aghhh what can i do i can bearly chase my kids

on a funny note about typos last year i asked somone to be my bum budy instead of bump lol lol


----------



## blessedmomma

2ndtime- :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha that is funny 2nd time :rofl: love it!

by the way was it you who mentioned earlier about the sac the baby is in and what determines the size of it? afterwards i looked at scan photos and some are snug and some are not. But the sac changes shape all the time depending on babys position. Its so interesting! Even in my scan pic 1 & 2 the sac looks totally different :)


----------



## 2nd time

the poor girl was shocked i think it was funy now but a bit embarassing i am dyslexic and my dd has pulled some of the keys off my lap top so you have to forgive my typos


----------



## 2nd time

firsttimer1 said:


> hahaha that is funny 2nd time :rofl: love it!
> 
> by the way was it you who mentioned earlier about the sac the baby is in and what determines the size of it? afterwards i looked at scan photos and some are snug and some are not. But the sac changes shape all the time depending on babys position. Its so interesting! Even in my scan pic 1 & 2 the sac looks totally different :)

ont think that was me but cant be sure lol


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww lovely pic pooch!! Looks like a boy to me.

I actually had a few conception readings and 4 all said I would give birth to a baby boy in March 2012....will be interesting to see if they were right. Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Oops sorry 2nd time heehee - must have been someone else ;)

right ladies im off to :sleep:

MrsCupcake & Sandy - best of luck for tomorrow; we will all be eagerly awaiting news - lots of love :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Yeah Glowstar, we're twins. :D Amazing isn't it. Everyone asks me, "are you sure you miscarried?" Yeah, I'm sure.
Great pics, makes me want to see what's going on in _my_ womb. :)
Don't worry about typo's 2ndtime. We're all a bit dislexic at times. :wacko:
You girls make _me_ feel like a baby. I'm only 22, and still we be when I have my nany. :D


----------



## kymied

(my really late reply) I think in the US they often do an early scan and a 20ish week scan. I think that's it unless they're worried about something. I had my scan at 10 weeks so they say that's good enough for dating.


----------



## pristock230

Pooch & Glowstar Great pics! Congrats


----------



## wouldluvabub

Have my scan in less then an hour!!!! NERVOUS!!!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## redsox

wouldluvabub said:


> Have my scan in less then an hour!!!! NERVOUS!!!

Good luck!!!! Can't wait to see your gorgeous bub!:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

wouldluvabub- cant wait to know how it goes and see some pics!:happydance:

citymouse- i must have missed it, where are you going?

the nurse for my ob called tonight and asked if we had decided if we are doing the NT scan and bloodwork. i thought i had til my appt on spet 12. i will be 12+5 then. she said i had to have it done before 13 weeks if i was gonna do it. so i told them i was gonna do it. my DH and i decided it was worth the scan and seeing the baby again. i have to wait for the specialist to call and tell me when.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Well everything went great!! Baby was measuring 12 and 1/2 weeks! But I am sticking to my due date as I was temping and my temp didn't rise earlier! Was so great to see the baby and he said everything looked normal! 

The baby measured 12 1/2 weeks everywhere except its head which was 13 weeks! GREAT hahaha But he said that's perfectly normal! So my baby had a big head! The scan pic I am uploading it a front view of the baby so it's face and belly! It looks like a monster haha! But I still love the pic! They were not as clear as I had hoped but oh well!! 

I also asked if he could tell babies gender and he said he didn't wanna take a guess with an abdominal scan because it's to early and he didn't wanna tell us the wrong thing dam! And I didn't even get a pic that shows a nub so no guessing that either! Will have to wait and see I guess!!


----------



## MsCrow

YAAAAAYYYYY!!

Wake up to two more great scans. Congratulations Pooch and WouldLuv :happydance: I'd be sticking to my date too if I knew exactly, oh wait, I do, so it's always interesting to hear about disparities between professional opinion and personal knowledge. I guess there are just little developmental bursts which is all they have to go on.

Well time to become Pinhead again (acupuncture) and then I caved and bought a ticket to the Baby Show so it's off there too. I better not be jinxing things. I just figured it would be a good opportunity to see different products...I hope there will be baby slings and carriers there to see and handle. I then need to find something to go over a really hot dress for professional events the week after. No rest for the wicked.

Really I'm just keeping myself busy in anticipation of Tuesday's scan.


----------



## lauraclili

Good luck today with the scans! 

lovely pics from everyone yesterday! 

I'm so excited about mine on Tuesday but I'm also petrified! I hope nothing goes wrong between now and Tuesday as I've banished the doppler unless there's an emergency! :haha:

I told my work yesterday as they wanted to know why I wanted Tuesday afternoon off. I think they were a bit shocked! However, we are moving into a new building and I was then taken off moving duty. Leads to a very boring but not stressful day!

Even though I'm really late into this discussion... I'll be 30 when I have this baby. I'm29 now. I read that in the UK the average age to have a baby is 29 years and 7 months. My DH keeps asking me what it's like to be entirely average! Boo! 

MsCrow - I'm still playing with the idea of going to the baby show. I think we will, I'm just not sure which one... Good luck with the acupuncture today. :D 

xx


----------



## pooch

I cant sleep so im glad you ladies are hours ahead of me so i have something to read!!
Congrats wouldluv!! And they all look like monsters or aliens i think.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

HI girls, just popping in as wanted to see how the scans went. I haven't read everything, only skimmed but am glad to see everyone seems well with good scan results.


----------



## firsttimer1

LUVABUB - :dance: :dance: :hugs: :dance: :dance:

Fab news and scan luv bub! Yaaaayyyyyyyyyy! delighted for you - another great scan.

good luck to you other ladies today, cant wait for more good news :)

MsCrow - im going to buy baby show tickets today i think.... excited :) I feel so relaxed and happy now ive had my scan. Im also going to go out today and buy something :)

Sarah my darling - its soooo nice when u pop in and im sending :hugs: and love ur way xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW when are you all joining 2nd tri?

all my books etc say 2nd try is 12th week... and i think forums set it as 13 / 14 weeks as some ladies have their 12th week scan a little late? But first tri now just feels like it doesnt relate :( BOOOOOOOOO

im going to join as soon as i hit 13 weeks x


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely scan pic Luvabub :kiss:


----------



## loolindley

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

Please can I appologise about my meltdown yesterday? I have no idea what came over me, or how I got to fever pitch so quickly. I waited for OH to get home, and we went for a walk. He's good at the comfort thing, but not very good at solutions, so he just gave me a shoulder to cry on, and lots of hugs. After crying my eyes out for hours, I finally got a bit of perspective.

There was no reason for me to feel like that. I had no pain, no bleeding, no fall, nothing. The doppler is firmly in it's box, where it will stay until I am at least 14 weeks.

I am not going to book another scan. That would be selfish of me to take someone elses appointment, especially when I have no reason behind it other than I'm worried. I have got a grip over night. All that crying left me with a monster headache, so I didn't go back on the pooter last night, but this morning, I am so pleased to see that Glowstar, pooch and wouldluv had great scans, so congratulations ladies, and good luck to the scan ladies today.

New day. Fresh start. A bit more perspective. 10 more sleeps until my scan :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - never apologise hun :) besides weve allllll got crazy hormones at the mo. I read a sad story in the paper on tuesday which usually i would cry over. This time? I howled, closed the curtains, turned off the lights, got under a blanket and stayed there sobbing for at least 30 mins. In the end i called my OH to tell him im scared of bringing our baby into this world. I literally just went mad with fear. 

so no apologising... BUT.... im soooooooooooooo pleased to hear that you feel better today! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

morning all you lovely ladies...I am just sitting having a deff coffee waiting patiently for my hair appt....I bloody delayed it til I was 12 weeks (not needed I know!!)...desperate to get done. Those middle aged bits of grey are showing through FT ha ha ha. 

On Blackberry so can't read through everything but congats on another great scan Pooch. Will be nub checking later 

Loo - please don't apologise...i am sure we will all have a mini breakdown on here (if haven't already) before our bubbas get here safely. Everyone has a moment or 10 (!!!) Of panic I know I have. To you I send :hugs: 

Sarah - lovely to hear from you.....fantastic you are popping back x x 

FT - I am heading straight to 2nd tri at 13 weeks....I feel as if I can give good advice on 1st tri but not getting anything from it anymore. 2nd is going to be more relevant I think 

Have a great day lovelies, catch you later x x


----------



## firsttimer1

OOOOOOOoooo enjoy getting your hair done - are u getting a dye done? xxx i love getting my hair donw and luckily my sister is a media & publication colourist/stylist! Lucky me :) Im going to get a black cherry red dye put on my hair (a la cheryl cole) as soon as i next see sis :)

totally agree on 1st tri seeming not to fit anymore..... roll on week 13! all these little milestones... love it :)


----------



## MsCrow

So glad you're feeling better today loo. I have the same anxieties, doppler or no doppler, so you have my total empathy.

Glad to hear from you Luv, thinking of you.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring lovlys this whole beeing 9 weeks is doing my head in am 100% sure i am further on i can feel it moving gurrrrrrrr


----------



## firsttimer1

Morning hun!

Firstly let me tell you that EVERYTIME i see one of your posts my heart just melts over that photo of Izzy..... makes me want a little girl! IM soooooooo broody everytime i see it... good job im pregnant i guess haha

secondly, when is your follow up scan hun? have you got a long wait? if so is it worth calling your MW and telling her how stressed you are and asking for a earlier scan? xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Yeah, Danielle, do you still get a 12 week scan? I hope so. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

she 100% should... esp if you say you want the nuchal measurement then you HAVE to have one. but 12 weeks is still a long wait for you. I cant believe they didnt organise a follow up scan to check on baby a week later???

as a last resort do you have any spare $ to look into a private scan in your area?

for peace of mind. 

Ive just looked at your scan piccie again and the fact that there is a HB etc seemws to suggest everything is fine - so i wud try not t get too stressed. But i know how it feels being confused. xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope my next scan is 20 weeks the scan lady was a pain realy i was only in the room for less than 10 mins she just said ur not 12 weeks ur 8 and that was that! :( think i will phone the doctors who is i i phone the communtiy midwifes? x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am going to have a private gender scan at 16 weeks but it seams soo long away :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmm can u wait until 13 / 20 weeks hun? if you can then great (as im SURE everything is fine) - but i know i wud go mad LOL

was it you who sd you have really irregular cycles which can be really long??


----------



## Widger

I've remembered I have an appointment today and nobody reminded me :yipee: although I'm not there yet :rofl:

After my scan I just moved to 2nd trimester last time. You prob won't feel part of it for a bit bas lots on gender scans and baby movement but it us good to browse.

Wouldluvabub - my son had big head all way through.... why the heck did it have to be the head, ouch! Great scan xx
Pooch - great news
Loolindley - don't apologise for yesterday, totally natural to feel like that now and again xx


----------



## loolindley

I can't believe they haven't booked you in for another dating scan. If anything, the one you had this week was an early pregnancy scan. You weren't to know, were you?

Whilst we aree on it, please can someone clear this up for me, so I don't look like a plonker at my scan....it is pronounched NU-CHAL or NUC-HAL. :rofl: or another way? I feel so thick!


----------



## firsttimer1

Good luck to Sandy and MrsCupcake today :hugs: 

widger - are u being scanned or is it a MW appointment? just thought i'ld check :)

loo - just to confuse you more... i heard people say Nu-k-al... but then MW said nu-ch-al


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - pronounced New-cal, at least by my midwifes!
Pooch, wouldluvabub & glowstar - congrats on great scans and lovely pictures!
FT - that was me asking about the different sacs, thanks for the answer!
Widger - don't forget you have an appointment today!:haha:

Feeling like I really need to buy some larger clothes now, i'm struggling to sit down with buttons done up!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep i do have really irregular cycles i just dont no i think i should have another scan gonna phone my midwife later :(


----------



## lozza1uk

This will make you broody!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/14715181


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - i owuld insist on another scan and explain how stressed you are. im in chock they didnt organise one in the first place!!!! Grrrr keep us up to date xxx

lozza- your link scared the crap outta me at first hahaha i thought it was gonna be babies LOL - but yeh dam they are cute :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

a few off izzy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







38 1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8









Photo-0067.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0074.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5









29062010051.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6









Izzy Snowfalke 1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xdaniellexpx

just gotta love her
 



Attached Files:







Baby 025.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loolindley

She is so gorgeous Danielle! You must be so proud!

Lozza, those pics are mega cute!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

there was no need for the size of my bump am only 5ft so i had to rolll around haha


----------



## firsttimer1

omgggggg you just killed me with the snow one!!! :) and your tummy was HUGGGEEEE! omg i didnt realise tummys get THAT big Lol.

I have a bit of a phobia around pregnancy - i cant watch programmes on it as i nearly pass out, ive never touched a pregnant tummy.... i dont even really look at pregnany tummys for too long!!!! Gosh.

I guess when its mine and its happening to me i will just have to get on with it heehee :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha that was only 36 weeks i had her at 39 weeks i miss my bump tho x


----------



## firsttimer1

were you still able to move around properly e.g. walk around town etc? was it easy to sleep on side?

sorry for all the questions LOL :blush:


----------



## 2nd time

well i just got my date for my 20, 28, 32 and 34 weeks scans 20 wee is 21 oct not that far realy


----------



## 2nd time

wow i am a peach although my babies are usualy small so prob still a plum lol


----------



## firsttimer1

wow 2nd time - you got a lot of dates at once haha will add your 20week one to the list ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

and your a peach already???? WOWWWWWWWWZA!!!!!

i never got to celebrate becoming a plum as was moved forward haha. Will celebrate peach bigv time. are u going to join 2nd tri now? i will at 13 weeks x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep it was hard getting out of bed and off the couch but evething else was fine. i walked about 3 miles 5 days a week i think thats why i went into labour early xx


----------



## 2nd time

is there a 2nd tri thread i actually concider myself to be in my8th trimester since this is my third bac to bac pregnancy lol


----------



## firsttimer1

LOL - 2nd time :)

danielle - thats ALOT of walking no wonder izzy made an early show... she was probably exhausted heehee


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i had nothing better to do oh was in jail he missed izzy first 12 months :(


----------



## loolindley

Danielle that's rubbish. I hope he is making up for it now!

2nd time, sorry I think I have missed it, but how come you are having so many scans? x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oh he is he got off lightly he got 3 years only done 12 months been out since june now has a full time job and just beeen promted to manager he has really turnd himself around and is the best daddy i could wish for :D


----------



## loolindley

And a fast mover too I'd say as you are pregnant again!!! :rofl: ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha of course if i was the 12 weeks i thort i was i wudda fell preg the first week he got out :blush:


----------



## loolindley

:haha: Bloomin eck, I wish we had found it that easy!!!! Took us 11 months!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i feel preg with izzy soon as i stoped taking my pill my period neva showed up ha


----------



## loolindley

Okay, okay Miss Fertile!!!!! You are showing my poor lazy reproductive parts up!!! :rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

ihave alot of scans because my first dd was born @ 41 wees weighing 5lb 2oz my second dd was scanned regulaly because of this and she stopped growing at 34 weeks so dr gave me steroid injections so they could bring her early but lucly she started growing and was born @39 weeks weighing 6lb so to cut a long story short i make small babies so they get chece to make sure everything is fine


----------



## loolindley

Crickey! I'm so glad they are keeping a close eye on you, that must have been really stressfull :hugs:


----------



## pooch

danielle-last night before i went to bed i let go of all stomach muscles and let my belly stick out and i swear i looked like you did in your 36 week picture...my husband said is that baby or fat? i think i am just so darn bloated everything is so uncomfortable in there now.
2nd time-i was wondering what the next fruit was, thanks for being the leader!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ladies I have a question.. Is anyone else experiencing blurry vision?? I've noticed it the last week and sometimes see little spot like things floating in my eye. I don't know if I should be worried???


----------



## loolindley

'Floaters' in your eye are quite normal, and I've always had them (even before I was pregnant).

I'm not sure what they mean, but they are nothing to worry about chick. :hugs:

Well my nose is out of joint. My only craving that I have been able to indulge in (because of my diet) has been smoked salmon. I had it Wednesday and Thursday for my lunch. Got some more for today, and just realised that we are only meant to have 2 portions of salmon in a week because of pollutants in the water. HUMPH!!!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks I googled it and it said all these scary things and said you should let your doctor know.. So now I am worried.. I think I'll just wait till monday and call my OB and just ask the question I guess..


----------



## firsttimer1

wouldluvabub said:


> Ladies I have a question.. Is anyone else experiencing blurry vision?? I've noticed it the last week and sometimes see little spot like things floating in my eye. I don't know if I should be worried???

Hun my vision has NOT been right for past couple of weeks - howeever my book says its TOTALLY normal. Not only does our sight change but our centre of gravity changes to making us clumpsy..... great :nope: so try not to worry :hugs:

well ladies, i sent out cards with our news in yesterday AND i just wrote our announcement (haha) on facebook..... weirdly im VERY nervous..... just hope it goes well now!


----------



## loolindley

Yea!!! You'll get lots of congratulations flooding in before you know it!! :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I have a question.. Is anyone else experiencing blurry vision?? I've noticed it the last week and sometimes see little spot like things floating in my eye. I don't know if I should be worried???
> 
> Hun my vision has NOT been right for past couple of weeks - howeever my book says its TOTALLY normal. Not only does our sight change but our centre of gravity changes to making us clumpsy..... great :nope: so try not to worry :hugs:
> 
> well ladies, i sent out cards with our news in yesterday AND i just wrote our announcement (haha) on facebook..... weirdly im VERY nervous..... just hope it goes well now!Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice! I read it should be reported to your doctor as it can be a sign of complications such as Pre-eclampsia or GD.. :cry: 

I made my announcement on facebook today as well! I uploaded the scan pic and wrote SURPRISE!! It's a baby by the way! haha as the heading! I've been getting congrats all day! It's lovely!


----------



## firsttimer1

i just looked it up again and unless its accompanied by other pre-ec symptoms e.g. high blood pressue; protein in urine; feeling sick; pain etc then not to worry as its more than likely normal.

have u got any other symptoms? x


----------



## firsttimer1

hun just seen this, pre-ec cant happen until week 20!!! https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Pre-eclampsia/Pages/Symptoms.aspx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks love.. I am sure it is fine but I called my mum and she stressed me out even further.. I am not going to worry about it I am sure it is fine!


----------



## lozza1uk

Is anyone else still getting occasional cramps/stretching pains every so often? I had to get up early this morning and travel for work, and while I was on the plane I kept feeling little twinges. I'm not worried, assuming it's stretching pains but just wanted to check i'm not the only one! It might just be because after having a lazy few weeks working from home I've spent the last 3 days getting up earlier and travelling from Manchester to London & back and then to Edinburgh! Bit of a shock to the system and i've got too used to sitting around in loose jogging bottoms!


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i get stretching pains hun so thats normal. Infact last three days my tummy has been altogether SORE. but obv its ok as had scan yesterday.

i feel you on the work thing too - ive got sooooo comfy working from home last few weeks, but at end of this month i will be training 20 people a day for two months solid. In birmingham, teeside, london and ripley - cant wait. oh no. really. pah.


----------



## lozza1uk

At least being busy means the time goes faster, this week seems to have flown by for a change! Off for a week's holiday tomorrow so by the time i'm back i should be 2nd Tri, hooray!:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

your second tri already... just not according to this forum ;)

wish we had a 'babymoon' coming up.... we have a week off together in nov for chrimbo shopping... maybe i cud talk the OH into a short holiday for relaxation hahaha x


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies i just looked in my maternity folder and the hospital have put in a form saying babys CRL was 56.00 mm and that the nuchal was 1.9..

....is 1.9 ok? The mw who did the scan when measuring it just said 'thats fine - great' - i didnt know i had the actual measurement....


----------



## lozza1uk

I "think" mine said anything less than 3.5 is good. I got 1.6 and was pretty reassured by that, depending on what the blood tests come back with. I haven't had a phone call yet (have got to give it til Tuesday) so assuming it's good news as they'll only call with bad!


----------



## firsttimer1

gosh i will jump every time my phone rings for next few days LOL, hope mine is fine then!


----------



## newfielady

Goood Morning Ladies. I'm not done catching up, I'm only on 390 :dohh: but I just noticed this and :rofl:

firsttimer1
Apparently a little obese
Chat Happy BnB Member


----------



## lozza1uk

In fact i've found this:
An NT measurement of up to 2mm is normal at about 11 weeks, and up to about 2.8mm by 13 weeks and six days. The NT normally grows in proportion with your baby (Nicolaides et al 1999). The image, left, shows a baby with a normal NT of 1.3mm; this baby will be low-risk. An increased NT does not mean there is definitely a problem. Some babies without Down's have increased fluid, too. The image, right, shows a baby with an NT of 2.9mm, which is at the upper limit of normal range. Nine out of 10 babies with a measurement between 2.5mm and 3.5mm will be completely normal (Nicolaides et al 1999).


----------



## lozza1uk

newfielady said:


> Goood Morning Ladies. I'm not done catching up, I'm only on 390 :dohh: but I just noticed this and :rofl:
> 
> firsttimer1
> Apparently a little obese
> Chat Happy BnB Member

hadn't seen that!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha ive been spotted :rofl: If you cant laugh... you'll cry... im obese ( a little) and proud! My size 12 clothing must be accidenetly labelled backwards, and really be size 21!! :rofl:

lozza- thanks for that information, i was getting all confused :) so i think 1.9 is okay, but need to wait on bloods xxx


----------



## newfielady

I only meant to have a chuckle. If you have it there FT you mustn't be too hurt over it :D. 
I think somethings changing "in there". The past 2 times we had sex :blush: yeah, tmi but anyways, it's felt different. Not the actual sex part but in the "baby" part. I was going to ask if you ladies have noticed this but none of you are having sex are you? :rofl:
I've been watching this show about how animals sense paranormal stuff and my damn dog is barking at nothing and it's starting to freak me out. Normally she'll bark at something, even if it's only a fly :dohh:, but now she's just laying beside me and growling away.:help:
I also dreampt last night that my husband and I were transformers (from the movie: :rofl: The best part, I was a PREGNANT transformer. Oh dear.:haha:


----------



## pooch

i really wish we had videotaped our ultrasound yesterday. the pictures we got just don't do what we saw justice. she even played the heartbeat for like 5 seconds.
i don't feel like working today...DH has the day off for and we're having the carpets cleaned today (dogs and carpets do not go together). i have shopping to do (returns, buying decorations for the house), I wish i took today off too!


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> I only meant to have a chuckle. If you have it there FT you mustn't be too hurt over it :D.
> I think somethings changing "in there". The past 2 times we had sex :blush: yeah, tmi but anyways, it's felt different. Not the actual sex part but in the "baby" part. I was going to ask if you ladies have noticed this but none of you are having sex are you? :rofl:
> I've been watching this show about how animals sense paranormal stuff and my damn dog is barking at nothing and it's starting to freak me out. Normally she'll bark at something, even if it's only a fly :dohh:, but now she's just laying beside me and growling away.:help:
> I also dreampt last night that my husband and I were transformers (from the movie: :rofl: The best part, I was a PREGNANT transformer. Oh dear.:haha:

Oh gosh, did u think i was offended? (or did i just read your reply wrong) xx gosh no - me and my OH thought it was hilarious that im obese! hence its there! :hugs:

nope i cant help as still not DTD....but we will soon i think... cant off much longer :rofl: Your transformers dream is hilarious! Unfortunately i dreampt i was with a different man?????? dont think i will tell my partner about that one...... LOL

maybe your dog senses your baby and is wondering who the hell it is LOL - it may be jealous! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

pooch said:


> i really wish we had videotaped our ultrasound yesterday. the pictures we got just don't do what we saw justice. she even played the heartbeat for like 5 seconds.
> i don't feel like working today...DH has the day off for and we're having the carpets cleaned today (dogs and carpets do not go together). i have shopping to do (returns, buying decorations for the house), I wish i took today off too!

yer im glad i have today off - wanted to enjoy announcing it etc and had time owing :) i wish we had taken a video too - its SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much clearer on their screen and in motion!


----------



## littleANDlost

afternoon ladies, I actualy can't catch up, as i try the thread just gets longer and longer! how is everyone today? who has scans planned for today then? xx


----------



## littleANDlost

yaaaay my rainbow baby has gone to the third picture!!! :D


----------



## littleANDlost

fourth picture even!! bloody baby brain!


----------



## firsttimer1

littleANDlost said:


> afternoon ladies, I actualy can't catch up, as i try the thread just gets longer and longer! how is everyone today? who has scans planned for today then? xx

congrats on 4th piccie :) Sandy28 and MrsCupcake are our scan ladies today... we are eagerly awaiting updates :flower:


----------



## littleANDlost

I know we don't know each other on here (as such) but i'm just as excited about everyone else as i am about me lol. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Ditto! x


----------



## lozza1uk

Me too, weird isn't it!


----------



## newfielady

I didn't think you were offended just pointing out I meant no harm. If it was someone from here they'd be like "What's it to you skinny arse" or something along that line :dohh:
Well the dog fell asleep now so at least she's just snoring :haha:. And the cat is hung over the arm or the couch asleep. Weird animals I have lol. Oops, I think the cat noticed I was laughing at her, I just got "the look". :rofl:. Oh, and about the "other man" dream, I don't tell my oh about those either lol. It's just a dream anyways, right?


----------



## littleANDlost

Everyone seems to be having exciting sex dreams and all my dreams are like aci fi books with alians and things :( disapointing


----------



## firsttimer1

Ditto on the dream thing newfie heehee :rofl:

BTW ive just notcied the newbies in first tri are all due in may (and mid-late may too).... i find this soooo weird... time has gone pretty fast!!! i remember being in my 3rd week and introducing myself!

the 12 week scan at that point seemed like yeaaaaaaaaaars away xxx now roll on 2nd tri!!! 

and MrsCupcake & sandy28 with their updates :) cant moan i suppose after i took all day to update you all heehee


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> Everyone seems to be having exciting sex dreams and all my dreams are like aci fi books with alians and things :( disapointing

Don't worry, last night I dreamt I was walking across the common trying to find an apple tree. I really wanted to pick some apples to make a crumble to use up the blackberries I already had. Can't get a lot more domesticated and dull than that!


----------



## littleANDlost

firsttimer1 said:


> Ditto on the dream thing newfie heehee :rofl:
> 
> BTW ive just notcied the newbies in first tri are all due in may (and mid-late may too).... i find this soooo weird... time has gone pretty fast!!! i remember being in my 3rd week and introducing myself!
> 
> the 12 week scan at that point seemed like yeaaaaaaaaaars away xxx now roll on 2nd tri!!!
> 
> and MrsCupcake & sandy28 with their updates :) cant moan i suppose after i took all day to update you all heehee

i thought this about the first tri board yesterday! I remember it seeming months and months away before my scan and here i am looking forwarding to the 20 week one and thinks that seems ages away. hahaha

Even though I'm now 13 weeks i don't really want to go onto the second tri one just yet, I'm not sure why. I still feel like I'm 12 weeks, i lost 5 days from the date i got at the scan which has thrown me right off.
And yes everyone got very worried about you yesterday!
xx


----------



## firsttimer1

LOL! sorry ladies haha :)

My darling sister posted me a package yesterday by special delivery after the scan containing a baby journal, sweets, a card and a baby name book! so cute.

Im now half way thru the boys names section and STILLLLLLL dont like ANY. none. nudda. man we are going to struggle haha xxx glad weve got six months to decide!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

lozza1uk said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to be having exciting sex dreams and all my dreams are like aci fi books with alians and things :( disapointing
> 
> Don't worry, last night I dreamt I was walking across the common trying to find an apple tree. I really wanted to pick some apples to make a crumble to use up the blackberries I already had. Can't get a lot more domesticated and dull than that!Click to expand...

Maybe our sex dreams will come latter! xx


----------



## littleANDlost

we're having the completely opposite problem we like to many names and can&#8217;t decided, especially girls names!


----------



## firsttimer1

aw man - it will defo take us the full 6 months to decide. I know it sounds sad but when i look at my scan pic now i literally gush.... its sooo amazing. But at the same time i am still SO sad for sarah and struth and the ladies who had a loss :( I just hope they all get their BFP and a forever baby soon xxx

cant wiat for more good news today xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies
On a slow bus back home and had a decent morning at the baby show. Probably worth going...if all is ok mum wants to go to the Earl's Court one with me. Lots of free swag, mostly wipes, a good bottle and other bits and bats. Saw some interesting baby carriers and had to restrain myself from buying one for £19, it just feels to early, before the scan at least. Tried some maternity bras on which was also helpful. Some nice companies there but wow, felt like and was trade show baby big commercialisation. 

I await Cupcake and Sandy scans with baited breath.

Lozza, where abouts are you? I'm in Mossley, towards the Pennines/Huddserfield.


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :wave:

Im wondering if I could join your group, I am due 1st March though :shrug:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Kelly
Welcome and why on earth not - our due dates are pretty spread out


----------



## em2656

Hi girls

Congratulations on all the fantastic scans, only one week to go until ours now, sooo exciting.

I am reallly craving jelly at the minute, it's amazing and essential lol
Anyone else had any new cravings?

I definately want to go to the baby show too, it's a bit of a treck but it'll probably be Earls Court for me too.

As for baby names... I also do not like any, none what so ever. This is gonna be tough. We will definately find out the baby's sex at 20week scan, so I'm not going to worry too much about it until we can narrow our search a little.

Good luck todays scan ladies, cant wait for updates!

Emma x


----------



## littleANDlost

i now have my scan picture on my computer at work and keep popping it up, i've now anounced it at work so keep showing everyone, i'm still holding off the FB status though. I guess it still feels to soon. 
Hey MsCrow, that baby show sounds awesome, i don't think theres anything like that down here. 
I really hope everything ahs gone ok for thoes two! 
xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> I only meant to have a chuckle. If you have it there FT you mustn't be too hurt over it :D.
> I think somethings changing "in there". The past 2 times we had sex :blush: yeah, tmi but anyways, it's felt different. Not the actual sex part but in the "baby" part. I was going to ask if you ladies have noticed this but none of you are having sex are you? :rofl:
> I've been watching this show about how animals sense paranormal stuff and my damn dog is barking at nothing and it's starting to freak me out. Normally she'll bark at something, even if it's only a fly :dohh:, but now she's just laying beside me and growling away.:help:
> I also dreampt last night that my husband and I were transformers (from the movie: :rofl: The best part, I was a PREGNANT transformer. Oh dear.:haha:
> 
> Oh gosh, did u think i was offended? (or did i just read your reply wrong) xx gosh no - me and my OH thought it was hilarious that im obese! hence its there! :hugs:
> 
> nope i cant help as still not DTD....but we will soon i think... cant off much longer :rofl: Your transformers dream is hilarious! Unfortunately i dreampt i was with a different man?????? dont think i will tell my partner about that one...... LOL
> 
> maybe your dog senses your baby and is wondering who the hell it is LOL - it may be jealous! :hugs:Click to expand...

Don't worry FT, I've got no sex drive at the minute and poor DH is dieing haha. I'm the same as you, can't put it off much longer lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

For all you ladies having weird dreams, I am not having any dreams period. Maybe mine will come later. 

Anyone else getting headaches? I had one the other day that lasted for almost 2 days... I hate not taking anything and sleeping it off didn't seem to help. Any got suggestions on what I could do next time to help the pain?


----------



## firsttimer1

> Lots of free swag, mostly wipes, a good bottle and other bits and bats. Saw some interesting baby carriers

They were giving out free bats?? Im in! LOL - only joking. I think im defo going to get a ticket and drag the OH along :)

Kellyc75 - welcome to our very cool and slightly batty group... which is to be expected as were all pregnant :) I will add your EDD to the first page list hun. Congrats on your pregnancy xxx we have two group members being scanned at the moment so are awaiting some good news.... :hugs:

em2656 - i dont think i have any cravings yet - but i want some! I want to experience some of the weird and wonderful pregnancy symptoms!! 

littleandlost - i still think your baby back scan pic is AMAZING :)


----------



## loolindley

:hi: Kelly, and welcome! Hope you have been having a good pregnancy so far?

Ms Crow, I am so jealous that you have been to the baby show. I really don't think I will get the chance to get to one. We will see!

You live really close to my grans btw.  One lives in Delph and one in Uppermill. Completely pointless information, but I thought I would share!


----------



## firsttimer1

Joannaxoxo said:


> For all you ladies having weird dreams, I am not having any dreams period. Maybe mine will come later.
> 
> Anyone else getting headaches? I had one the other day that lasted for almost 2 days... I hate not taking anything and sleeping it off didn't seem to help. Any got suggestions on what I could do next time to help the pain?

i have headaches but drinking water (boring i know) seems to help? :hugs: Ive actually moved on to sparkling water as sooooooo bored now of still LOL


----------



## loolindley

I've been having headaches too. I agree with the water thing, but it totally sucks. I AM SO OVER WATER!!!!! I am drinking 2 litres of the stuff a day, and just want squash or juice or something! 

In fact, if anyone is suffering from low blood pressure like me, and getting a bit dizzy when they stand up, or blacking out, then my doc sugested water (of course), but also that fresh orange juice was good for it.


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - why dont u put some sugar free squash in? i put a tiny bit in all my water otherwise i just wont drink it..... never been one for water so i have to spruce it up LOL


----------



## mitchnorm

:rofl::rofl:

OK so now I am going to sound so geeky...I have taken to opening a Word document on desktop and as I read through the 10 pages of posts I make notes....I like to remember to comment on something from everyone (if possible)....Here goes.

FT - Back from hairdressers.....had my usual semi-permanent dark brown and mahogany shade applied - not too different from normal hair colour - slightly darker and redder - feel sooooo much better. And it has made it ultra shiney :happydance:. Had another 3 inches hacked off (after 4 inches 11 weeks ago).....just reaches my shoulders now. Its growing sooo quickly. 
How many comments so far on FB - I have totalled 47 so far...it really is lovely :thumbup:. My NT scan was 1.9 too :haha:. Normal apparently - awaiting bloods now :wacko:

Danielle - Love love love Izzy photos - lovin the snow baby x x x x

2nd time - congratulations on the peach - sooooo jealous...hurry up and grow bubba!!!

Lozza and all - I get twinges all the time - low down on left (where bubba last was on doppler)....a little little stitch every so often and sometimes when I get up quickly and forget.

Littleandlost - The Baby Show is actually at Earls Court late October so probably not too much of a trek from Southampton - maybe 1 1/2 hours ish.

Joanna - Yes to headache...had one earlier this week for 2-3 days solid - water helped, avoided paracetamol still though. I think that non-alcoholic beer brings it on - I think there is some chemical in it. Going to give that stuff a miss from now on :nope:

Phew.....hi to Newfielady and MrsCrow and all online x x x x 

Oh yeah....had a really busy day at work today....when to hairdressers and met a work colleague for lunch by the river in Guildford, boiling hot!! Its a hard life working from home sometime :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Did forget something....

Welcome Kelly and where are sandy and cupcake with those scans!!!?????


----------



## MsCrow

Oooo Delph and Uppermill - the posh end ;-) 

I have one craving, it's very strange, particularly all this talk of hating water, but I'm having a thing for very cold bottles of San Pellegrino. Go figure.

FT, worth baby-showing, but be prepared to be emotional. Trying on a sling with a FAKE baby in it, I almost cried.


----------



## newfielady

loolindley said:


> I've been having headaches too. I agree with the water thing, but it totally sucks. I AM SO OVER WATER!!!!! I am drinking 2 litres of the stuff a day, and just want squash or juice or something!
> 
> In fact, if anyone is suffering from low blood pressure like me, and getting a bit dizzy when they stand up, or blacking out, then my doc sugested water (of course), but also that fresh orange juice was good for it.

Didn't know that, thanks. My blood pressure is normal but it's leaning towards the low side and sometimes I will get faint when I stand up or turn around. :dohh:
Welcome Kelly. :baby:
So Last night I woke up with a wicked craving for homemade spaghetti so guess what I'm making for lunch. :shrug: lol. Nice change for DH as lunch time he usually only gets something quick. :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

MrsCrow I live in Altrincham, so opposite side of manchester to you.
Mitch - I'm actually from Guildford!! Very jealous of your lunch by the river, were you in the jolly farmer or just on the grass? Its always so much nicer there than Manchester where it seems to rain all the time! 
Think I might go to the earls court baby show as it's the weekend after my 20wk scan but will probably take my sister, can't imagine DH going, he'd moan about crowds all day! Can't make the manchester one this weekend which is a pain as I bet it's quieter.


----------



## lozza1uk

Oops and welcome Kelly!


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> MrsCrow I live in Altrincham, so opposite side of manchester to you.
> Mitch - I'm actually from Guildford!! Very jealous of your lunch by the river, were you in the jolly farmer or just on the grass? Its always so much nicer there than Manchester where it seems to rain all the time!
> Think I might go to the earls court baby show as it's the weekend after my 20wk scan but will probably take my sister, can't imagine DH going, he'd moan about crowds all day! Can't make the manchester one this weekend which is a pain as I bet it's quieter.

I was sat outside the Boatman pub on the river (or canal??) at the back of Debenhams.....was lovely - watched the row boats and narrow boats going down.....

The Baby Show at Earls Court is the weekend after my 20 week scan too :happydance: Scan 26th and will probably go to show the Saturday as hubby wont get time off work :nope: IF he wants to go of course......


----------



## littleANDlost

Hello Kelly! Good luck trying to keep up! lol

I get busy at work for a bit and miss everything!! i might see if i can get my OH to go to the baby show mitchnorm, does anyone know when exactly it is, i have the first week of october off work (so fingers crossed to then) otherwise if it's not a weekend may have to pull a sicky! I'm pregnant so i deserve a few days off here and there. xxx


----------



## lauraclili

I live on the Wirral, so only really just up the road from you Manchester ladies. I'm originally from Wokingham so only just down the road from Mitch...


----------



## sandy28

Congrats wouldluv love the pic

I'm so excited scan today in 3hours
I will keep reading on page 397


----------



## littleANDlost

:) woo yay sandy!! We're all very excited for you! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> I live on the Wirral, so only really just up the road from you Manchester ladies. I'm originally from Wokingham so only just down the road from Mitch...

Friends of mine live in Wokingham - really like it there. Was there at the weekend for the Beer, Food and Music Festival......Beer obviously wasted on me and alot of the food was homemade cheeses etc :nope:



littleANDlost said:


> Hello Kelly! Good luck trying to keep up! lol
> 
> I get busy at work for a bit and miss everything!! i might see if i can get my OH to go to the baby show mitchnorm, does anyone know when exactly it is, i have the first week of october off work (so fingers crossed to then) otherwise if it's not a weekend may have to pull a sicky! I'm pregnant so i deserve a few days off here and there. xxx

Its the 28th - 30th October which is Friday to Sunday.


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, I used to go ice skating at Alti Ice rink when I was a kid. Took my OH there last summer. He's never been on the ice before and lets just say I think it was the worst hour of his life!!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> The Baby Show at Earls Court is the weekend after my 20 week scan too :happydance: Scan 26th and will probably go to show the Saturday as hubby wont get time off work :nope: IF he wants to go of course.....

mitch its the weekend after my 20 week scan too! Thinking of going on the friday tho.... MrsCrow - i will make sure i bring a tissue for when i try on the sling and fake baby!! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

sandy28 said:


> Congrats wouldluv love the pic
> 
> I'm so excited scan today in 3hours
> I will keep reading on page 397

ahhhh what? weve got ages to wait hahaha!!! will eagerly await update tonight then :)

so where is cupcake...... so excited :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Firsttimer and Looindley... was drinking water but maybe not enough, will have to try and get more water next time. And I am defo sick of water, started drinking more low sugar juices (don't want to consume too much sugar). 

Ladies: Got my second doctors appointment on Thursday, can't wait to see how everything has progressed. But have to wait until the 19th for my first scan. Hoping my doctor will at least use a doppler so we can hear the heart beat.


----------



## littleANDlost

im already emailing and pleading with my OH to go to the baby show :). 

I need to get my internet srted at home, by monday i will have completly lost what is going on here! 
xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - the 19th will come around soon enough hun :hugs:

so i cant get my head around pregnancy maths LOL..... pregnancy isnt 9 months is it??? hence on christmas day i will be 7 months pregnant... but im not due until mid march... my friend who is a mw was like ''yeh of course pregnancy isnt 9 months'' lol - well no one ever told me that!!!!


----------



## loolindley

I read that depending on how you worked it out, pregnancy could be 10 months. I can't remember where I read that...let me think


----------



## loolindley

uuuh, my brain is not engaging. I did read that somewhere though. Something like 40 weeks works out at...

OH WAIT>>>I REMEMBER

Right. It is 9 months, but 40 weeks. Now _some_ odd doctors go by a month being 28 days. 10 x 28 = 40 weeks
It is 9 months though


----------



## firsttimer1

so if ive been given a due date of march 14th.... then is that worked out based on each month being 28 days? im confused again.


----------



## loolindley

No, but your conception date will be March 14th, minus 40 weeks.


----------



## loolindley

I should probably stick to train driving, yea? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

counting backwards that wud mean i conceived on june 8th (my period after my mc was june 4th)....... mmmmm interesting. Thats provding current scan EDD is accurate.


----------



## littleANDlost

well it's 40 weeks so 9 and a half months right? or is weeks and months different?


----------



## lauraclili

Ah, yes, but I heard that babies grow at different rates, at different points and not all babies will be the same size at the same age. So, you measure 12+2 on 'average' baby measurements which changes your EDD but your baby could have just had a growth spurt... Does that make any sense?!


----------



## lauraclili

Also, I'm planning on Earl's Court Show too! :D


----------



## littleANDlost

no I'm being stupid and actualy had to use a calculator (im a benefit advisor and give out money advise so thats worrying) 40 weeks is 10 months isn't it? This is harder than work anyway.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies and welcome kelly!

well i will never catch up and remember everything i have read:shrug: luv you all though and luv to read up on everyone!

i think its 10 months cuz you actually are pregnant the entire 9th month. your due date is at the end of the 9th month beginning of the 10th month. something like that. it was explained to me once, i didnt pay enough attention. it is weird how it works


----------



## loolindley

Ooooh, thanks blessedmomma! That makes the most sense yet!


----------



## redsox

wouldluvabub said:


> Ladies I have a question.. Is anyone else experiencing blurry vision?? I've noticed it the last week and sometimes see little spot like things floating in my eye. I don't know if I should be worried???

Trying to catch up so I don't know if others have responded - I had floaters and blurry vision in the beginning, but it has mostly gone. 

I told my OB and he told me to get my eyes checked out (which I still haven't done - eek!)

It might have to do with blood pressure, so I think it's worth mentioning to your doctor. Don't lose sleep over it, but keep tabs on it.


----------



## Nicnak282

Totally with you ladies on the confusion over dates!!!! :wacko::wacko:

My new EDD confused me and hubby - means we would've conceived two days after my last period started....not possible!! Defo think I am a little further along than measured (was checking ovulatory signs etc) so not changing my signatures...hopefully will catch up soon!!! :winkwink:

Hope you're all well - some fantastic scan pictures appearing!!!!! 

Having a Chinese takeaway tonight!!! :happydance::happydance: Hopefully this one will taste much better than the last one did when I was in the midst of MS madness!!!! :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

erm... ive just realised i was counting my months wrong heehee... so my dating makes perfect sense now..... :blush: ... sorry if everyone else is left confused tho heehee :rofl:

ladies i thought i was feeling normal again but nope im SHATTERED. Anyone else still tired? also got tummy ache again :( its weird.... like a mild general burning. cant describe it.


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak282 said:


> Totally with you ladies on the confusion over dates!!!! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> My new EDD confused me and hubby - means we would've conceived two days after my last period started....not possible!! Defo think I am a little further along than measured (was checking ovulatory signs etc) so not changing my signatures...hopefully will catch up soon!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope you're all well - some fantastic scan pictures appearing!!!!!
> 
> Having a Chinese takeaway tonight!!! :happydance::happydance: Hopefully this one will taste much better than the last one did when I was in the midst of MS madness!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> xxxx

oh no... you said the fatal words i try to avoid... chinese..... uh-oh... youve done it now nicnak!!! 

CHINESE A-HOY!!!!!!!! :shipw: yum! Thats my dinner sorted... not had one since we all had that chinese binge around week 8!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Well typical. Having entered oodles of competitions to win Baby Show tickets I bit the bullet and bought one yesterday for today. I have just arrived home to find a complimentary one arrived late! If anyone would like to go to the Manchester show tomorrow or Sunday you're welcome to my ticket. It's a PDF with my name on it but that's it.


----------



## newfielady

Yup, I thought I understood the 40 weeks = 9 months thing but you ladies are confusing :wacko: haha, that's alright though, I'll just keep on trucking. I try not to thivk about to many things :haha:. I wish we had a baby show here, that sounds like a lot of fun.
Made spaghetti for lunch, have 10 mouthfuls and then almost got :sick: gross. This has been my worst week so far.


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm very very tired! everyone told me that would go by now but nope! i;m sleeping about 10-11 hours a night and still needing more! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

MsCrow - that IS typical lol!!!

Newfie - i feel sooo sorry for you hun being all sick :( i really hope it passes soon. I think it will if this has been your worst week? I have not been sick BUT i did have a bit of nausea in week 10 and early week 11... the MW said that perfect sense as that the peak of hormones changing or something? but week 12 should see all the sickness fade away - i hope this is true for you xxx 

i cant believe i ever wished for MS.... im so glad and lucky i didnt get it. (and is also why im now convinced this is a boy in my tummy haha - perhaps sandy and mitch will tell me what they guessed soon haha)

littleandlost - so glad im not the only one... i could defo have a little nap now... and ive done NOTHING all day!!!!

Its sooooooooooooooooo hot and sunny here!!! brilliant but all my comfy clothes now are jogging bottoms hehe. Ordered a nice top from Next today tho :)


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm working till 6 so haven't been able to enjoy the sun today! aww MsCrow thats so sods law! Atleast you got to go anyway though! xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

Just realised we've gone over the 400 page mark ladies! surely that deserves some celebrating!?


----------



## redsox

littleANDlost said:


> Just realised we've gone over the 400 page mark ladies! surely that deserves some celebrating!?

Ha! I know. It's means we are out of control gabbers. Will the thread be able to sustain us until March??


----------



## Widger

I'm surprised we haven't reached the 400 mark in one day alone :rofl:

I'm on my phone so unable to copy and paste in a word document, do you girls get any work done at home :rofl: I'm back next week :( I've had 6 weeks off with my baby boy and loved every minute of it
Had booking and scan blood taken today. Now got to wait till 12th for my scan, seems so long away. I just want my scan to make sure all good so I can let itall hang out. Seriously, my proper bump didn't appear till around 20 weeks last time!!! I can still fit in my clothes but my belly expands so much as the day goes on.


----------



## mitchnorm

I was looking at the posts increasing earlier and approaching the 4000 mark i.e. 400 pages.....have you checked out the other groups on this forum...even those that have probably been set up for a while for due dates later this year dont have anywhere near us :yipee:

Hey was just looking for a party 'smile' and see what I found :drunk::wine:...like any of us are going to use those any time soon....thats just mean :cry: :haha:

Anyway FT - nope myself and Sandy are remaining tight lipped about the gender guess of your little one. :evil:.... you watching the England game tonight? Dont hold out much hope for us to turn out a good performance :nope:


----------



## sandy28

Leaving for my scan right now. Will update as soon as I get out


----------



## lozza1uk

I've got it set up to show 20 posts on one page, so i'm only on 202 pages!! It does make keeping up easier as the pages don't seem to fly by as quick! (you can customise it in your profile, i discovered last week). We're over 4,000 posts, pretty amazing! 

Loo - i can walk to the ice rink, but i've never been and lived here 4 years! Really want to go but guessing when pregnant is not the time to go ice-skating for the first time in 10 years:haha:

MrsCrow - sod's law about the ticket, wish i could take it up but off to Portugal for a week tomorrow, so i'll have loads to catch up on next saturday!

Mitch - Good luck getting your OH to go to the baby show, i'm waiting for the right time to ask but suspect i'll end up going on the saturday with my little sister.

All of you that have got scans next week - GOOD LUCK!:hugs:

Feeling pre-holiday giddyness now. Enchiladas are about done in the oven too, yum:yipee:


----------



## waula

Hey ladies,
Lovely to catch up with you guys - had our 12wk scan today and shifted forward 5 days so edd now 12th March!
Had our NT scan too - got a measurement of 2.3mm which seems pretty big but trying not to worry and just wait for the combined results! Almost wish we hadn't had it done now!!!
On call tonight and all I want to do is go to bed...ah well!

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> Hey ladies,
> Lovely to catch up with you guys - had our 12wk scan today and shifted forward 5 days so edd now 12th March!
> Had our NT scan too - got a measurement of 2.3mm which seems pretty big but trying not to worry and just wait for the combined results! Almost wish we hadn't had it done now!!!
> On call tonight and all I want to do is go to bed...ah well!
> 
> xxx

Hey congratulations o the scan....youwerent on the first page update list....first timer will get you added i am sure. Did you get a date for 20 weeks scan yet? I had mine on wednesday...there are loads of updates and pics on pages before :haha:

NT sounds fine....my sonographer said that less than 3.5 was good for 12 weeks. Fingers crossed for your bloods....i am waiting for my results too :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

:cake: whooooooooooooooooo for our page success! we are right chatters :blush:

waula - congrats on scan hun!!! 

nuchal sounds fine if 2.3!!! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Anyway FT - nope myself and Sandy are remaining tight lipped about the gender guess of your little one. :evil:.... you watching the England game tonight? Dont hold out much hope for us to turn out a good performance :nope:

LOL mitch - it was worth an ask ;) Yup im watching england and we are doing ok which makes a achange lol, will be bk on here after the game and hope to see some scan updates :dance:


----------



## waula

Thank you mitchnorm & FT - I keep trying to keep up with the pages but a once a day visit is just not enough!!! our 20 week scan is 27/10 at 20+3days. we've not decided if we're keeping team yellow yet or not - we're both vets and interpret scans all day so bit scared we'll find out anyway!!!!
I'm feeling much better now - don't you love friday night fish and chips! oops!!!!
xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening girlies,

sorry i haven't read all the pages yet - i just cant keep up. one visit a day is not enough!

so........... we had our scan today! and it went really well. baby was in the perfect position and was measured etc. we saw him/her wiggle about and kick me! it was quite emotional seeing 'our baby'.

the sonographer an dher team were really lovely and even gave me an extra photo to keep.

afterwards we went to mothercare and bought a cute little summer romper suit and then in sainsburys i bought a Hungry Caterpillar sleepsuit. so adorable!

i hope everyone else had a good day.

i will now endeavour to catch up on all the chat today


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats Mrs Cupcake, that sounds so exciting! Got my first scan in 2.5 weeks, can't wait to experience the same things! :)


----------



## waula

amazing baby purchases mrs cupcake!!!! eeee how exciting!!!! still not bought anything yet - we've said we will after the 20 week scan... time is scarily flying by isn't it - like FT i can remember just finding out and thinking that 12 weeks was soooo far away and here we all are.. bonkers. xxx


----------



## 2nd time

i feltbaby move today yehhh thought it was wind but got i a few times and then the penny droped i know that feeling


----------



## firsttimer1

Waula - i will add your 20 week scan date to the list! :)

MrsCupcake - YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :dance: :happydance: :dance:
Fantastic news! do you have a scan photo or do you prefer to kp it private? so happy for you :hugs:

2nd time - WOW thats amazing! Im scared that i wont know when its baby or when its gas etc until much later when it kicks and it hurts LOL

btw my sister in law got me a 'early days' baby grow today in cream and fawn.... with matching hat!!! :dance: OUR FIRST BABY THING!


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> i feltbaby move today yehhh thought it was wind but got i a few times and then the penny droped i know that feeling

Wow really???? OMG...i cant wait...getting alot of tingly and funny fluttering feelings down there.....maybe another week or two :haha:

Waula - could not find anything i wanted to eat....its official i am really off food. Eating ok but finding it difficult to find anything i really want. Just got a chicken and tomato pasta dish from m&s to pop in microwave....best thing about it was the jalapenos i sprinkled on top :haha:

Finally.....best til last.....congratulations cupcake...scan photo up please. glad all went well....we are a lucky group, i can feel it :winkwink:. Nice purchases....havent succumbed yet...dont know where to start when i do :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

sorry for taking so long to update! i have had a completely hectic day. i have literally just sat down for the first time all day.

forgot to say that my due date is 14th March same as firsttimer. i think it puts me back a day so i might need to change my tickers.

i will try and put up my scan picture but im going to have to take a photo of it and then upload it. im not sure what the quality is like. plus im really really busy this weekend so i probably wont be able to do it until sunday evening. sorry girlies!

i got a really good pic with the baby lying on its side, no idea about nubs though.


----------



## 2nd time

its not normal to feel your first baby till abou 17 wees but when you had the same feeling 20 odd weeks ago and its your third its unmistaeable

first timer you will know when its baby and it dosnt realy hurt ever


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh no......going up to see the parents in the Midlands this weekend and its like the dark ages...they dont have internet or a computer :cry:. Please dont write too much this weekend i wont be able to catch up......EVER!!! :haha:

My BB is just too cumbersome to keep up to date so i may be off radar for a couple of days ladies x x x x


----------



## loolindley

Huzzah for our group getting to page 400!!! We may be a bunch of loons, but we are GREAT at talking!!! :rofl:

Widger, my scan is on the same day as you, and I know it seems ages away, but it is only 10 more sleeps!

Mrs Cupcake, I am so glad you had a good scan, and great first purchaces. My first ever book was a very hungry caterpillar, and it's the book I always buy for my friends babies. Lush!

Think I am going to have an early night after Big Brother. Not felt 100% all day (which is great really as I would be complaining if I were feeling fine!!! :haha:

Have I missed Sandy's scan update? I hope I haven't missed a page, I could have missed something important!


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, have a great weekend at your parents. xx


----------



## mitchnorm

No news from sandy yet :nope: but sure shes just distracted :haha:

Bed for me ladies.....so so tired and feeling a bit flat. Only 2 days post 12 week scan......so long til next .....how do i know everythings fine as symptoms pretty much gone :cry:

Night x x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - the doppler will reassure u! ;) night hun and have fun away at the rents :)

sandy - hope the scan is going well! xxx


----------



## sandy28

The scan was great baby was moving around and everything looks very good I'm 13 wk 4day my date was changed to march 5 or 3rd. Will upload pic in a little bit. I also got a video


----------



## MsCrow

Glad to hear the good news Waula and Mrs Cupcake....could love to see some scan images!

Edited to change to a great big congratulations Sandy!


----------



## newfielady

> My BB is just too cumbersome to keep up to date so i may be off radar for a couple of days ladies x x x x

When I first read this I was thinking, her boobs? :saywhat: lol. I felt a bit ill so I left work early. Can't wait for hubby to get home. I want a jug of chocolate milk and a pack of vortmans chocolate chip cookies. :D

Have a good weekend everyone. :)


----------



## kymied

I need a little bit of advice from my favorite (if a bit insane) ladies.

So I was charting my temperature and pinned ovulation on July 2nd. That would put me 6 days less pregnant than what my OB determined from the ultrasound. Do you think by looking at the chart that I could have conceived 6 days earlier or that maybe the baby is just a little bit bigger than I expected? I plan to deliver naturally whenever the baby decides it's time so it really doesn't really mater when the due date is (I'm just telling people I'm due at the end of March) 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/kymied/bbtchart-1.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- i wouldnt worry too much about an exact date based on scans or lmp. i have known exactly when i ov before and it was still moved 2 weeks earlier. the munchkin came even earlier than that when my water broke. he was still an 8 pounder. some babies are just bigger and some just smaller. and like some ladies on here said they have growth spurts even in the womb.

yay for great scans ladies!!!!!:happydance:

my DH took me out and bought me some new maternity clothes tonight, yay!!! got 4 tops, a dress, and a new bra. i cant wait to wear them. dont need them yet, but im gonna wear one tomorrow anyways:flower:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congrats Waula, Mrs Cupcake and Sandy! I can't wait to see some piccies! And a video Sandy! You are super lucky!!!

*kymied* I would not worry to much about the dates from your scan. When I went and had my 12 week scan the man actually told me that at my 9 week scan the dates are within 4 days of your due date and at 12 weeks it's within 10 days of your due date! Crazy! You would think it would become MORE accurate but apparently not! I guess by 12 weeks some babies are starting to get bigger then others. Like when I had my 12 week scan I was actually measuring at 12 and 1/2 weeks but I was only 12+1! My mum had BIG babies I was near 10 pound! I hope I am not the same lol but it seems like my babies a big one already hahah!


----------



## Glowstar

Great news on the good scans ladies xx

I think you might have ovulated on cd22 with a fallback rise on cd24. So you could be a few days further on. From what I read scans can be out by +/- 6 days either way. Xx


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou for all the warm welcomes ~ I love the way you ladies chat :hugs:

I was a member of December Dreamers 2010 & boy, we could chat!

I think im gonna fit right in here *pulls up a chair* :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats on the recent scans Ladies :baby::cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS SANDY ON A GREAT SCAN!!! :happydance:

wow weve had some great scan news havent we!? 

Kymied - im afraid i cannot help at all hun as ive never 'temped' etc sand do not understand the process.... but i can echo the other ladies - dont worry! My dating doesnt make sense either as if it does, we conceived 4 days after my AF.... which already doesnt add up... and the fact that i have 36 day cycles makes it EVEN MORE unlikely...

...but i dont care, long as baby is ok :)

MWAH! :hugs:

Have a good day ladies!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone on here Mum to a young LO already? :shrug:

My Daughter is just 9 months old now, she will be 14 months when this LO is born! :wacko: :cloud9:

Im only used to BIG age gaps, I have an 18year old, 8 year old & a 9 month old...:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

KELLY - I see you have 2 sons and a daughter..... do you have a preference to the gender of this baby? :)


----------



## KellyC75

Talking of conception dates ~ I had my lmp written down & went along for my 12 week scan expecting to be 13 weeks & she said I was about 2 weeks out 

They said I must have ovulated late? :shrug: Never had that before!

So my due date changed from 14/02 ~ 01/03 :thumbup: Which is all good, as I can join you Girls :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> KELLY - I see you have 2 sons and a daughter..... do you have a preference to the gender of this baby? :)

Im so blessed with my 2 Boys & a Girl :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I would like this one to be a Girl for my Daughters sake, however my DS2 would love a Boy!

Either way im gonna be pleasing someone! :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

Great news on the scans! Congratulations!

Can I ask a question to those who have had bleeding... When I wiped yesterday I had some brown flaky blood and my CM was brown/pink. This totally freaked me out as it is the first blood I've had all pregnancy. I didn't phone anyone or anything as I don't have a midwife number and didn't think there was that much blood anyway. There's been no repeat of it and I found the baby on the doppler instantly (as if she was there waiting for me!). 

Anyway, I guess what I'm asking is... should I do anything about it or just tell them at the scan on Tuesday? Should I be worried?! 

Thanks 
xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning ladies.....well wentto bed a bit worried and fed up yesterday so got the doppler out and couldnt find bubba :cry:

However i have been listening to everyone on here and took time out, had a great nights sleep (vivid dreams but starting to not remember in morning) and after brekkie this morning gave it another try.....little kidder had changed sides. Although i had checked both sides last night i tend to focus on left....and there bubba was just off right :happydance:. Burrowed right in towards the back as it was very clear but fainter than other times. 

Right doppler staying here.....i am heading north (well midlands) til tomorrow evening.

Love you guys x x x x 

P.s. oooo getting my tickets for baby show when i get back....probably sat 29th oct, earls court...anyone else? ;-) does anyone else think it would be strange if we ever really met each other as we are sharing more than we do with probably our nearest and dearest. Hope that makes sense ....i know what i mean :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Kelly - thats true, you cant lose ;) i have no preference for my first baby at all - i just pray that he/she is happy and healthy xxx i definately want a baby girl eventually though... so if we keep having boys we will have to kp going until we have a girl hahaha! I like the ideas of a boy first tho as i always wanted an older bro :)

Laura - as you have a scan on tuesday and you picked baby up on doppler i would wait till then hun :hugs: I onkly say this as you have described the spotting ive had to the word. Flaky tiny bits of dark brown and pink spotting when wipe. And im sooooo happy to say that as you know everything was fine at my scan :)

all the brown blood from me was from a patch of bleeding thanks to implantation which was taking its time to come out. It was clearly visable at 7 week scan... totally gone at 12 week scan. You may find youve had the same hun

I would honestly try not to worry unless it turns bright red and you are in pain.... but of course its totally up to you as i know how worrying AND discharge is whether its pink, brown or red :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

KellyC75 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> KELLY - I see you have 2 sons and a daughter..... do you have a preference to the gender of this baby? :)
> 
> Im so blessed with my 2 Boys & a Girl :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I would like this one to be a Girl for my Daughters sake, however my DS2 would love a Boy!
> 
> Either way im gonna be pleasing someone! :haha:Click to expand...

Aaaaw that made me a bit teary........either way i will be pleasing someone....sooo sweet :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - haver a BRILLIANT time up in the midlands hun! Relax and enjoy it doppler free :happydance: I shall be at earls court the day before you! I bet it would be well odd if any of us met... we wud prob all sit there in silence.... YEH RIGHT! :rofl: 

So have a fab time hun - and dont worry we dont talk AS much at weekends....... lol

Ladies, im off shopping and to collect my wedding ring which was being resized... so i will catch you all later!

Much love xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great news on the scans! Congratulations!
> 
> Can I ask a question to those who have had bleeding... When I wiped yesterday I had some brown flaky blood and my CM was brown/pink. This totally freaked me out as it is the first blood I've had all pregnancy. I didn't phone anyone or anything as I don't have a midwife number and didn't think there was that much blood anyway. There's been no repeat of it and I found the baby on the doppler instantly (as if she was there waiting for me!).
> 
> Anyway, I guess what I'm asking is... should I do anything about it or just tell them at the scan on Tuesday? Should I be worried?!
> 
> Thanks
> xx

The morning of my scan i had pinky colouring in cm when i wiped.....first time this entire pregnancy....i mentioned at scan and told not to worry unless lots of blood and cramping. You'll be fine....let them know at your scan though, it'll put your mind at rest x x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how r u all misrible rainy day in liverpool not gona step past that door! x


----------



## beadyeyes

I have a private reassurance scan today - 12 week scan is next Monday/Thursday. I had two spots of red blood and mild cramping and I'm so worried. My tummy seems to have gone down and my hips have stopped hurting (and they have hurt since BFP!) 

It's an IVF pregnancy and my first so I'm very anxious anyway, never mind this. I hope I get through the scan ok and can start telling more people.


----------



## newfielady

I would love to meet you ladies. I started to think yesterday, after we've all had our babies we won't be on here chatting to each other as much, and that made me sad :cry:
Also, sometimes we just disappear for a day or so, in March when someone disappears we'll be like, "Is she gone in? Did she have her baby" :haha: The silly things I think about.
The past 2 days I've been having a lot of discharge. :wacko: It just clear or white though so it's not worrying. Just a little gross.


----------



## firsttimer1

beadyeyes said:


> I have a private reassurance scan today - 12 week scan is next Monday/Thursday. I had two spots of red blood and mild cramping and I'm so worried. My tummy seems to have gone down and my hips have stopped hurting (and they have hurt since BFP!)
> 
> It's an IVF pregnancy and my first so I'm very anxious anyway, never mind this. I hope I get through the scan ok and can start telling more people.

what time is your scan? pls update us :hugs:

newfie - im looking forward to all the speculation nearer our due dates when people will disappear and reappear with a baby! :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my 20 week scan is 18th november :(


----------



## firsttimer1

:flower:


xdaniellexpx said:


> my 20 week scan is 18th november :(

Hey hun! Have you sorted out an earlier scan yet to follow up the last one?


----------



## MsCrow

Hey Beady, sincerely hope your scan goes well today and that the lessening of symptoms is merely because you are at the beginning of the second trimester.

On flaky bleeding, I think that would be old bit of implantation OR little bits close to when your period would have been.

Having a bit of a crappy day today. Heartened by some good friends stepping in to help me prepare for my viva, it was heart to keep schtum about the pregnancy. Deeply upset because my dad went to A&E last night with mouth bleeding relating to his, now double, cancer diagnosis. He's coming out this afternoon, they managed to stop it. I think it's a lack of haemoglobin. 

My friend's bloody dog trod on my stomach this morning, I have been mildly worrying ever since. Desperate for the scan on Tuesday, hoping it will be ok, hoping so I can share it with friends and finally request some emotional support within the context of what's going on at the moment.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

mrs crow dont worrie about bean i have a 14 month old jumping all over me and bean is finee its nice and snug in there.

ive just thew some sasuages leaks oinons carrots and patatos in a casroll dish with some stock and gravy wonder how it will turn out ha


----------



## kymied

newfielady said:


> I would love to meet you ladies. I started to think yesterday, after we've all had our babies we won't be on here chatting to each other as much, and that made me sad :cry:
> Also, sometimes we just disappear for a day or so, in March when someone disappears we'll be like, "Is she gone in? Did she have her baby" :haha: The silly things I think about.

I was thinking about this the other day. We all have to promise to upload pictures once we pop. Maybe send a "It's time" message if you can before you leave the house or if there is internet in the hospital between contractions. Or make husbands/partners do it for us! HA! It'll be great encouragement for us later in the month!

If you UK ladies arrange a meet up I will be very jealous. As I think there's only one other person here from New England (Though we might be able to get Redsox to visit)


----------



## blessedmomma

kelly- we feel the same, either is nice. we are likely to have more since we will be ntnp for the rest of our lives though. could have many more of both genders:flower: we have 2 girls and 3 boys. our girls are 19 months apart, and our last 2 boys are 14 months apart. they are 20 mos and 6 mos. my 6 month old and this baby will be approx 13 months apart. in fact im due exactly 1 month after my youngest turns 1. we will have a busy yet very loving household!


----------



## newfielady

I'm in Canada so I'll never get to meet anyone. :cry:
We'll be leaving for the hospital and I'll be like, "one second, I have to let the girls know: :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Why would we lose contact? Isn't there a group section in the baby part of the website? We can just our mad conversations over there!


----------



## loolindley

Well we are still going to be mid march mammas whether we are preggers or not! YOU CAN'T GET RID OF ME THAT EASILY!!!! :rofl:

MsCrow, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. Has he been discharged? I hope he is back at home and comfortable :hugs:

I am a lime!!!!!!!!! I have been waiting for this day, and am chuft to bits!

Well, I took one for the team this morning, and dtd :sex: I was starting to feel like the worst person ever for enforcing celebacy on my OH, and so this morning I lay back and thought of Wales :haha: It wasn't as bad as I expected, and the best thing about abstaining for weeks and weeks is that it didn't last too long :rofl: That should shut him up for a week or two (and hopefully get the house cleaned tomorrow!!!!!)

Saturday night telly for me tonight. I know how to live it up!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

yes we shall defo just move over to the baby section when our mini me's are here :) 

loo - think i better take one for the team tonight too and DTD... altho i have to admit im scared!! I know they say its safe but sooo many people spot afterwards :(
and..... congrats on being a LIME!!! :happydance:

Mscrow - lots of love to you, your dad and your families xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

wonder when beadyeyes will update her - hope the scan has / is going well xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies how r u all ive got a chest infection great hay n ive got stabbing pains hope beans ok x factor timeee x


----------



## firsttimer1

oh no poor you danielle :( Has Izzy got better now? xxxx

Yup cant wait for XF! :dance:


----------



## 2nd time

donna kebab for tea yehhhhhhhhh


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep she better give it to me tho:( just looking for some cristmas prezzies for izzy x


----------



## firsttimer1

Oooooo let us know what you chose :)

2nd timer - packet pasta for me HAHAHA oh the glamour!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

theres tooo much to choose from ha x


----------



## firsttimer1

XFactor minus minutes... :dance:

danielle no excuses i wanna see what you choose ;)


----------



## 2nd time

and sparkling lyche jucie yummmm


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, I bet she is into everything!! So much to choose from!

Ant and Dec as well tonight! Saturday nights in are getting better!!!! Strictly will start soon, then I willl stt to feel christmassy!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oooo i will show u my list soon as i decide then this red or black is good x


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo i will have to wastch that ant and dec thing next week then. Yup strictly definately means its nearly christmas... yay!!!

right ... x factor time!


----------



## firsttimer1

well.......... that rocker.....was odd!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep very!!


----------



## firsttimer1

that little girl toddler clapping was just adorable!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wow he was good


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thats what ive got up to now :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







105144_M.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 0









8609714587741840.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0









8610491494017392.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## loolindley

Your pictures just reminded me how much room kids take up!!! EEEEkkkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha my house is no longer mine ha


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG i love that little pink chair LOL!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its only 60 quid ha x


----------



## firsttimer1

DEAL!!!! and i love the house too haha :)

Right ladies... im signing off... catch you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Only 2 pages to catch up on tonight ladies? You running out of things to talk about or what? :haha: Well, I went to the doctor tonight, but don't panic! It was only a UTI. Although the doctor did start to freak me out a little. :wacko:. But I know now he was just trying to tell me how important a pap test is. If he though I had something _serious_ he would of done one then, right? Oh well, I got pregnancy safe pills and starting to feel better all ready. :D Night all.


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!*
Newfie - i know, i think weve all got busy weekends LOL. I was out most of yesterday and will be away most of today as well boohoo.... oh well, at least Mitch wont have too much to catch up on heehee
So sorry you have a UTI but glad its all sorted. So was the doc trying to persuade you to have a smear test whilst pregnant?? I know some docs do... but mine is very against it xxx

well today is Sunday which means doppler day in our household! So we did it first thing and found the HB within 30 secs - so only listened for a few. Still the best sound in the world :dance:

danielle - did you buy any of those gifts or are you waiting a while? xxx

Im off to Bicester Village in a min where they sell designer gear at lower cost (past season etc). I dont care much for the clothes shops but there is my fav shop in the world there.... Cath Kidston! So im going to come back with something for the baby im sure :) There is also Links of London and The White Company there.... so hope i dont spend too much $$$$!!!

Hope everyone is feeling well doing and no one is still :sick:?

lots of love xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Newfie, glad you feeling better. In the UK they wouldn't dream of giving you a smear while pregnant. 

Firsttimer, I was in York yesterday in Cath kidston and the white company. Gorgeous but really pricey so gave it a miss buying anything. Tkmaxx have some gorgeous gro-bags like the white company ones, think they are only around £10. Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar - you sound like my OH :rofl: he is always trying to dampen my obessesion with cath kidston heehee! - but thanks for the tip, i will defo go to TK Maxx as well then. Did you get a bag from TK Maxx? :hugs:


----------



## MyLittleFish

I've just re-found this thread (it seems to long to call that now) from when i first wrote on it and can't believe how long it is!!
I hope you are all doing well? :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi littlefish - how are you feeling??? no :sick: i hope! xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> Kelly - thats true, you cant lose ;) i have no preference for my first baby at all - i just pray that he/she is happy and healthy xxx i definately want a baby girl eventually though... so if we keep having boys we will have to kp going until we have a girl hahaha! I like the ideas of a boy first tho as i always wanted an older bro :)

....Thats just what I said, we would keep going until we had a Girl, but even after my Girl I was really broody for just one more :haha:

This will defo be my last for 2 reasons, 1, im almost 36 & 2, this will be my 4th csection! :baby:



mitchnorm said:


> Im so blessed with my 2 Boys & a Girl :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I would like this one to be a Girl for my Daughters sake, however my DS2 would love a Boy!
> 
> Either way im gonna be pleasing someone! :haha:

Aaaaw that made me a bit teary........either way i will be pleasing someone....sooo sweet :blush:[/QUOTE]

:hug: Bless, glad to see someone as emotional as me! :haha:



newfielady said:


> I started to think yesterday, after we've all had our babies we won't be on here chatting to each other as much, and that made me sad :cry:

I was a member of December 2010 group & we still keep in touch, Ok, we dont chat all day long like we used to (10 pages an hour!:blush:) But its great to know how all Mums & LO's are getting on :thumbup:



loolindley said:


> Well, I took one for the team this morning, and dtd :sex: I was starting to feel like the worst person ever for enforcing celebacy on my OH, and so this morning I lay back and thought of Wales :haha: It wasn't as bad as I expected, and the best thing about abstaining for weeks and weeks is that it didn't last too long :rofl: That should shut him up for a week or two (and hopefully get the house cleaned tomorrow!!!!!)
> 
> Saturday night telly for me tonight. I know how to live it up!!!

..........:rofl: Should shut him up for a week or two!!! :haha:

Congrats on *LIMEHOOD *:yipee:


----------



## MyLittleFish

I'm really good thank you! No:sick: but a lot of :sleep:!! 
Firsttimer - I saw your scan pic in the first tri forum - lovely! I have my scan on monday - oh thats tomorrow!! How exciting!:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

MyLittleFish said:


> I'm really good thank you! No:sick: but a lot of :sleep:!!
> I saw your scan pic in the first tri forum - lovely! I have my scan on monday - oh thats tomorrow!! How exciting!:happydance:

I wish I could sleep all day sometimes!! :sleep::haha::sleep:

:wohoo: Good luck at your scan :yipee:


----------



## KellyC75

Where are we all from Ladies? :shrug:

Im in the Uk now, but in less than 3 months I am emigrating to Australia :plane::wacko::shock:


----------



## MyLittleFish

KellyC75 said:


> MyLittleFish said:
> 
> 
> I'm really good thank you! No:sick: but a lot of :sleep:!!
> I saw your scan pic in the first tri forum - lovely! I have my scan on monday - oh thats tomorrow!! How exciting!:happydance:
> 
> I wish I could sleep all day sometimes!! :sleep::haha::sleep:
> 
> :wohoo: Good luck at your scan :yipee:Click to expand...

I've had this week off so have been napping during the day - going to be a shock going back to work!! 
Thank you - i'm a bit scared coz of my mmc in dec but saw baby at 8wks and all was good and found HB on doppler yesterday so i'm sure (FX) all is well!! xx


----------



## KellyC75

MyLittleFish said:


> I've had this week off so have been napping during the day - going to be a shock going back to work!!
> Thank you - i'm a bit scared coz of my mmc in dec but saw baby at 8wks and all was good and found HB on doppler yesterday so i'm sure (FX) all is well!! xx

Yes im sure all will be fine :hugs: But its completely natural to be anxious

As soon as you see your LO ~ Your fears will melt away & then you can enjoy the moment :cloud9:


----------



## loolindley

Morning Ladies! :hi: little fish, and welcome!

8 more sleeps until my scan :cloud9:

My tactical :sex: yesterday has done the trick because OH is cleaning the house as we speak. I get the oh so hard task of making a shopping list!!!!!!

Had a bit of a bad tummy this morning, so feel a bit grim, but nothing else to report.

Hope you have a nice time shopping FT, we are saving really really hard at the moment so we don't have to cut any corners when the baby arrives, but that means no shopping at the moment. Well, not for fun shopping anyway :cry:


----------



## beadyeyes

My scan was amazing :) thanks for thinking of me! Can't keep up with this thread though!! You don't half talk you lot!

Baby was stretching, arching back and rolled away from us. So so amazing :) very very happy. Might announce it soon... Though all the important people know! Did anyone else announce on Facebook? What did u say?


----------



## firsttimer1

Littlefish - gd luck for scan tomo Hun pleSe update us :)

Kelly im from Brackley which is near to Oxford and Silverstone. Originally from North West London tho :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Beadyeyes - coooooongrats!!!!! Do u have a scan piccie? Amazing isn't it?? :)

I'm off shopping now whoop whoop! Chat when bk :) congrats again beady xxx

PS I announced on fb just saying our little family of 2 will become 3 in March :)


----------



## KellyC75

beadyeyes said:


> My scan was amazing :) thanks for thinking of me! Can't keep up with this thread though!! You don't half talk you lot!
> 
> Baby was stretching, arching back and rolled away from us. So so amazing :) very very happy. Might announce it soon... Though all the important people know! Did anyone else announce on Facebook? What did u say?

:dance: Great news :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> I'm off shopping now whoop whoop! Chat when bk :) congrats again beady xxx


Enjoy shopping! :kiss::happydance:


----------



## MyLittleFish

Loolindley - :wave: Thank you!

Firsttimer - i shall indeed let you all know how it goes!

Kelly - I'm from Newbury - west berkshire


----------



## waula

oooh so tempted to fb announce too!!! 

just seen i'm in last day of first trimester today... glad we don't have to move from here - much prefer this than the 1st or 2nd tri threads...

enjoy the shopping - anyone else looking at prams online?! i'm a little obsessed with silver cross ones - bit of a family tradition... sooo exciting! xxx


----------



## newfielady

Feeling a little :sick: this morning. I'm sure my pills will help. They'd better as I'm spending the whole day with my DH. Quite a luxury in my house!
Woot, I'm a lime. 11 weeks today! Just one more week and I make it facebook official, then everyone will have stories and advise for me :dohh:. You UK girls, the smear is common practice here while pregnant. Everyone _has_ to get one. My Doctor wants to wait until I'm out of my first trimester where I had mc not so long ago. I think the doctor lat night was trying to impress the student doctor that was with him. Oh yeah, last night I got to see the only actual Doctor that's at the hospital. :happydance: lol


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - ive been looking at silver cross ones too! Great minds eh? I know nothing about prams though. I just know i want a traditional pram rather than a push chair ... but one that can convert as baby gets older xxx

newfie - sorry your still :sick: hun but im sure a whole day with your OH will help...

... on that note my oH is driving me up the wall today so if anyone wants him for a few hours, message me ;)

so we went to bicester and unfortunately the que of cars trying to get in put us off - so we went to this big garden and home centre instead LOL... not quite the same!!! I didnt buy anything apart from a bday present for OHs aunt whom we are having dinner with tomo eve :( i wanted to get my first baby purchase boohooo 

Oh well - another day. Its wet and miserable out there anyway.... much better innside in the warm!!! x


----------



## MyLittleFish

Firsttimer - could i ask to be added to the front page with my 12 week scan tomorrow and 20 week scan on the 26th of Oct please?
- sorry if thats a pain! x


----------



## pooch

Ok my overeating in first tri has taken its toll and im feeling gross...am starting normal exercise routine and healthy eating next week as i feel normal again, hopefully i can undo some of the damage!!


----------



## KellyC75

newfielady said:


> Feeling a little :sick: this morning.

:hugs: Get well soon :hug:

Congrats on *LIMEHOOD! *:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> so we went to bicester and unfortunately the que of cars trying to get in put us off - so we went to this big garden and home centre instead LOL... not quite the same!!! I didnt buy anything apart from a bday present for OHs aunt whom we are having dinner with tomo eve :( i wanted to get my first baby purchase boohooo
> 
> Oh well - another day. Its wet and miserable out there anyway.... much better innside in the warm!!! x

Sorry that you didnt get to go shopping :hugs: I suppose its the 'back to school' last minute buys rush! :dohh:

After a lovely sunny couple of days ~ Today is such a change! :rain:


----------



## newfielady

It's really nice here. Were getting the last few days of summer now. We're going for a drive once I "come 'round". :)


----------



## firsttimer1

MyLittleFish said:


> Firsttimer - could i ask to be added to the front page with my 12 week scan tomorrow and 20 week scan on the 26th of Oct please?
> - sorry if thats a pain! x

DONE :hugs:

Pooch - i feel exactly the same. Me and OH are going to try to get more active and healthy this week. Ive just been soooo tired :( feel soooooo sluggish :(


----------



## kymied

I've got a PLUM!!!!

Kelly - What's it like to space the kids out so much? Do the older ones help out with the younger ones? My mom's sister is 16 years older than her and basically raised her as my grandmother was nurse and out of the house a lot. My mom and sister are still best friends now.

My doc does pap smears at the first appointment or after birth and nothing in between because it can cause false abnormal results. I wasn't due for mine for a month but I have a different insurance company so I got it done any way.

I have the picture from our scan on the fridge and I smile every time I walk by and see that little hand waving at me. Yesterday my husband pointed to it and said "This is going to be awesome." I'm glad he's as excited as I am.

Today I'm going to a one year old's birthday party. The party is also to celebrate her father retiring from the military. I think it will be a lot of fun. My friends already know about our baby.


----------



## redsox

I think it's great that we all seem to be coming around (except for your nausea - sorry Newfie!) But being tired of eating like crap and feeling sluggish - I think these are great signs that an energetic second tri is around the corner!

I am cleaning up a storm today - not sure how long my body will agree with my ambitions, but I am attempting to make up for lost time. 

Pre-preg I was not winning any housekeeping awards, so you can well imagine things are in a little bit of a state.

Hope US ladies are enjoying the long weekend - I am hopeful that if I can get chores and such done today, I can relax tomorrow. Maybe even treat myself to a manicure! :)

Kymie - can't believe you are already a PLUM!


----------



## newfielady

My sister is 13 years older than me. My mom (was) a nurse and she was rarely home so my sister raised me. Me and her a the best of friends :friends: and love each other dearly. :drunk: sometimes too :haha: People even thought she was my mom and she had me on the sly when she was young. :shock:

Wanted to share this cute maternity shirt with you march mommas. 
https://www.cafepress.ca/+turtle_pregnancy_due_in_march_maternity_tshirt,459028617


----------



## kymied

That is such a cute shirt! I want it!


----------



## KellyC75

kymied said:


> I've got a PLUM!!!!
> 
> Kelly - What's it like to space the kids out so much? Do the older ones help out with the younger ones? My mom's sister is 16 years older than her and basically raised her as my grandmother was nurse and out of the house a lot. My mom and sister are still best friends now.

Yey to being a *PLUM!* :haha: :yipee:

My 18 year old lives his own life & so I dont see him a great deal! :dohh: 

DS2 (aged 8) is great with DD, he loves playing with her & is VERY protective :cloud9:

I think if i'd had a Girl 1st, she would have been more of a help, more maternal, my DS1 is far too busy to be at home! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ Love that tshirt newfielady :kiss:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am an only child :(


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> i am an only child :(

I see you have a sad face ~ Would you have liked to have Siblings 

I often think that my DS1 probably felt a little like an only child, as he was 10 when DS2 was born....So he was alone for a long time 

I would think there are positives & negatives for both :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

I think we're going to try for 2 children but if I get 2 the same I'm trying for a third. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied - congrats on your new fruit status - and enjoy the party!!! :hugs:

newfie - loving the tshirt, are u getting it?? :)

danielle - my cousin is an only child so me and my sis became siblings to him almost. He always wanted siblings. I want at least 2 kids but i would prefer 4.... depends if hubby will LOL! my dad is one of 11 and we are used to big families xxx


----------



## newfielady

I'm definitely getting that shirt. I'd thought I'd share as we're all due in March. :) I have $250 worth of shirts I want on that site :dohh:. They're all so cute. Twilight fans?
https://www.cafepress.ca/+my_little_nudger_maternity_dark_tshirt,371977893

And I thought this baby suit was cute and funny. :D
https://www.cafepress.ca/+daddy_is_taken_infant_bodysuit,278350569

And one more, a cute one for Christmas time.
https://www.cafepress.ca/+large_red_christmas_bow_maternity_dark_tshirt,414933814


----------



## kymied

newfielady said:


> I think we're going to try for 2 children but if I get 2 the same I'm trying for a third. :haha:

I kinda want to do this but my husband refuses to participate in overpopulation and believes in only "replacement generation or less" He was an only child and thinks that is fine, I think children need a sibling to learn how to deal with someone constantly around even when you don't want them. I kinda think that the reason my husband is so close with his friends that he's known since highschool is because he didn't have any siblings. He is also afraid of moving out of the area and loosing touch with them.

I have one brother and always wanted a little sister. My brother and I never really got along but I think that taught me patience and that sometimes you just can't get your way.

I've told my husband that I want two to three kids, he said one to two. I guess we'll have to depend on our friends' kids to be the extra siblings.


----------



## newfielady

My husband is an only child and he says he wouldn't want to choose that for a child (unless I'm this sick the full 9 months I'm getting my tubes tied lol). I had an older sister and an older brother. I grew up quicker than the other children due to the fact my siblings were so much older than me (apparently this is quite common :shrug:) and I tried to act like them. :) My sister and I are still best friends (like I said a little earlier) and to this day, if my brother walked in he would pin me to the floor and start tickling me. (_He_ on the other hand _never_ matured :rofl: I loved growing up with a brother and a sister :D


----------



## firsttimer1

ALL those t-shirts are soooooo cute newfie. Love the little nudger one haha x

ok i know its sad but i totally cant wait for christmas. I try not to get christmas fever too early but i cant stop myself as today in the stores i visited i saw christmas sections!!!! Some may say its too early but to those people i say '''pahhhh!'' haha

Ive got a week off in november with OH to stay in london and do some shopping and i cannot wait. I have two favourite festive spots 1. The harrods window display (this year its an enchanted swarovski forest :dance: ) and 2. the Hyde Park Christmas Market.... we go every year. 

I reckon time will go fast for us what with growing bumps and 20 week scans in october :happydance:

anyway off christmas..... anyone else still getting headaches? Gahhhh my head hurts. Also, when (if at all) are you ladies going to buy a pregnancy pillow? I feel like i need one already - not for my tummy - for my boobs!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol ft- you deserve a pregnancy pillow for your boobs! i usually end up with a pillow between my knees in bed toward the end when your so big and your hips hurt. it helps a lot:hugs:

i grew up in a family of 4 kids, 2 boys-2 girls. my siblings and i are best friends. my dad had 11 kids in his family and my mom had 8. we come from a long line of faith. my best friend was an only child and she hates it to this day. im glad my children have each other. we trust in the Lord for everything in our lives so of course we trust Him to decide how many children we have and when. im thankful my DH and i are in agreement to live for the Lord. i couldnt imagine living any other way :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

you ladies have got me so hyped up for christmas!!!! and its gotten chilly here for the first time so im getting my sweaters out, i cant wait now!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

very nicely put blessed xxx 

and your right - anyone who carries around 32GG bbs deserves a pregnancy pillow....!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- you poor thing!!!!!!!!! i bet your back is already hurting. your gonna be in so much pain by the end hun, im soooo sorry. :hugs: i guess thats why they think your overweight:dohh: i saw your bump pic and you most certainly are not!


----------



## firsttimer1

haha i guess i should thank you for the honesty! Even my mw looked at me with pity lol. All my girl pals seem to think its hilarious and are saying i should feel lucky - yer, they dont have to carry these around LOL!!!

im just looking into how to create a lovely ''baby corner'' in the parents room. I dont want to turn the guest room into a baby room yet (i dont think) as my parents live in London still so when they visit they need somewhere to stay. Just looking into ideas and photos. If i DO create a baby space/corner then i still want it to be lovely haha xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Evening all.....i have been reading your posts over the last day or so but difficult to reply on blackberry :nope:

Any congrats ladies on the new scan updates.....we're on a roll :haha:

Folks were good...and actually more excited about a new grandchild than i thought they would be...mum laughed at my jalapeno fetish. Had to go out and buy some to load onto my dinner last night.....resisted on her lovely roast dinner today though :haha:

My bro and sil came over today with baby Charlie.... 3months old and such a cutie. He has my sil's olive colourinjg.....so gorgeous and well behaved. Luckily i felt clucky not scared:happydance:

So i am booking my babyshow tickets tonight and having a wardrobe sort out in readiness for my hols...off on Tuesday :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

where are u going mitch? im soooo jealous :(

Oh yes i should get baby show ticks soon! glad u had a good weekend xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> where are u going mitch? im soooo jealous :(
> 
> Oh yes i should get baby show ticks soon! glad u had a good weekend xxxx

Off to the south of France......hoping for good weather, fingers crossed. Fly to Biarritz...stay there for a few days then drive an hour inland to stay with our friends (its where we got engaged 2 years ago :happydance:) . Only off for a week but dread to think how many pages i will have to catchup on :haha:

You watching animal miracle babies on tv....baby pandas aaaaaawwwwww


----------



## mitchnorm

And when is that Hyde Park Christmasmarket...loving the sound of that :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- sounds like you had a great weekend and lots of wonderful plans coming up:winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Actually cant wait til holiday....hubby has been on sex ban since bfp (though he is cool about it as was worried like me) and i am starting to feel a sex drive coming back....so there'll be no stopping me on holiday :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

i want to try aquanatal but cant find a class near by agghhhhhhhh a bit of me time would be nice


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch that sounbds amazing, i am soooo jealous :(

The christmas market in Hyde Park is called 'Christmas Wonderland' - cant believe you havent been, christmas for me starts when i visit :) :) Here is the link to website:

https://www.hydeparkwinterwonderland.com/

TBH i dont buy alot there, i just walk around in the christmas glow, eat a churros (spanish doughnut - they are a big hit here), look at all the gorgeous gifts, get a piccie with santa, and drink mulled wine from jamie olivers stand! Altho i will only have adrop if any at all this year ;) There is also an outdoor ice rink and some fun fair rides. If you do go make sure you go see the harrods window display too ;) did you know ONE bauble from harrods costs £10? I nearly died when i saw that last year haha. 

2nd tiime - im off to the gym in the morning, just the thought of it strikes fear into me :( then the plan is to go every morning plus zumba on thurs night and a swim one other night. This was the routine i had before BFP - but obv i will take it easy.


----------



## mitchnorm

Love love love Churros....i make them at home mmmmmmm. Covered in cinnamon and sugar and sometimes dipped in chocolate sauce or hot chocolate :happydance:

Just been looking into pregnancy yoga classes...can start now...£50 for 6 consecutive classes....not bad i guess. Just in Surrey they up the prices for everything :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

I just cant get into yoga lol xx for a start - i cant stay quiet that long!!!

is anyone watching dragons den? those tanks of fish that u put your feet into are GROSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> I just cant get into yoga lol xx for a start - i cant stay quiet that long!!!
> 
> is anyone watching dragons den? those tanks of fish that u put your feet into are GROSSSSSSSSSSSSS

They are not right.....have them in loads of shopping centres. I was at my salon the other day and she said the problem with them is that when you get a pedicure done in a salon you wouldnt dream of letting them use utencils that hadnt been sterilsed/washed....but loads of the public putting their feet in oje after the other....same water and there have been loads of incidence of atheletes foot and vurucas and infections being picked up. Apparently they only really clean out once a day (plus chuck some stuff in every so often) and do a quick visual check of customers feet.

NO THANK YOU :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

EWWWWWWWWWWWWW i feel totally sick :sick: Knew i wud eventually.... just didnt realise it wud be due to fish in a tank rather than MS!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ooops soz :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh yeah....and soooooo doing the winter wonderland. How cool

Shame we cant do ice skating :-(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies brill film on 2 night on 4 four lions its soooo funny x


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi danielle - how are u feeling, is the infection clearing up? xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep feeling a bit better we went to frankie an bennys but i cudnt eat my meal and brought it home :blush: x


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> hi ladies brill film on 2 night on 4 four lions its soooo funny x

Oooh yeah spotted that.....going to sky plus it as hubbys watching the golf which i would normally join him for...love it! However i am watching that morbid drama about fred and rose west....cheery :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies brill film on 2 night on 4 four lions its soooo funny x
> 
> Oooh yeah spotted that.....going to sky plus it as hubbys watching the golf which i would normally join him for...love it! However i am watching that morbid drama about fred and rose west....cheery :wacko:Click to expand...

OH I WANTED TO WATCH THAT! is it on now or did u record it? cant see it on tv listings?? 

danielle - did u not eat due to MS or being ill? I ate all my roast dinner tonight so my short spell of food weirdness is over :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its sooo funny we got it from blockbusters last week howled all the way through


----------



## xdaniellexpx

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies brill film on 2 night on 4 four lions its soooo funny x
> 
> Oooh yeah spotted that.....going to sky plus it as hubbys watching the golf which i would normally join him for...love it! However i am watching that morbid drama about fred and rose west....cheery :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> OH I WANTED TO WATCH THAT! is it on now or did u record it? cant see it on tv listings??
> 
> danielle - did u not eat due to MS or being ill? I ate all my roast dinner tonight so my short spell of food weirdness is over :thumbup:Click to expand...

it was my ms :(


good news tho i was 9st 8 befor i got preg i am now 8st 6 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm which one? Four Lions is on C4 at 9pm and Appropriate Adult (west thing) on ITV1 at 9pm also :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG youve lost a stone thru MS? LOL and u looked tiny to start with!

Hope this week goes fast - i cant wait for thurs as i think the hosp wud have called by then if we had a high risk nuchal outcome xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry yes i meant the rose/fred scum west programme - so cheers for that. Gonna tape the film! ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> sorry yes i meant the rose/fred scum west programme - so cheers for that. Gonna tape the film! ;)

Ha ha ha rose/fredscum :haha:

Its meant to be good.....not too graphic but disturbing. Going to curl up in bed and watch it :coffee:


----------



## firsttimer1

Im going to watch it in my freshly washed blue blanket with a cup of tea... oh yer........ no doubt i will go to bed bawling my eyes out and will use that as an excuse to not go to gym tomorrow morn ''oh but damo, im still soooo upset'' 

I do hope its not TOO graphic as what they did is just unforgiveable :( but i just cant help but watch.


----------



## mitchnorm

My cup of tea and choccy digestives will comfort me ha ha

Will check in later x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ooo wach four lions its soo funny

i am quite big am only 5ft so got quite a big tummy ha x


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch that sounbds amazing, i am soooo jealous :(
> 
> The christmas market in Hyde Park is called 'Christmas Wonderland' - cant believe you havent been, christmas for me starts when i visit :) :) Here is the link to website:
> 
> https://www.hydeparkwinterwonderland.com/
> 
> TBH i dont buy alot there, i just walk around in the christmas glow, eat a churros (spanish doughnut - they are a big hit here), look at all the gorgeous gifts, get a piccie with santa, and drink mulled wine from jamie olivers stand! Altho i will only have adrop if any at all this year ;) There is also an outdoor ice rink and some fun fair rides. If you do go make sure you go see the harrods window display too ;) did you know ONE bauble from harrods costs £10? I nearly died when i saw that last year haha.

I can just about fit this in before we fly off to Australia, as I thought about going last Xmas, but LO was due 6/12 :baby: So gave it a miss






mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> sorry yes i meant the rose/fred scum west programme - so cheers for that. Gonna tape the film! ;)
> 
> Ha ha ha rose/fredscum :haha:
> 
> Its meant to be good.....not too graphic but disturbing. Going to curl up in bed and watch it :coffee:Click to expand...

Im Sky+'ing it too ~ Wish I had a TV in my bedroom now too :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle 9 stone is lovely - and now your only 8 and half ;) 

right im about to start this show (got the funny film on record) - chat later!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

ps kelly - maske sure you fit wonderland in, its fab! xxx


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies brill film on 2 night on 4 four lions its soooo funny x
> 
> Oooh yeah spotted that.....going to sky plus it as hubbys watching the golf which i would normally join him for...love it! However i am watching that morbid drama about fred and rose west....cheery :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> OH I WANTED TO WATCH THAT! is it on now or did u record it? cant see it on tv listings??
> 
> danielle - did u not eat due to MS or being ill? I ate all my roast dinner tonight so my short spell of food weirdness is over :thumbup:Click to expand...

I had to look up Fred and Rose West as I do get jealous of the tv you Brits are all watching.....WHAT A STORY!!!!!!! Eeeeeeek! Hate to admit it, but I would be fully watching that program right now. 

How creepy!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm fairly disappointed so far.....its quite a dark programme. Second and final part next Sunday when i am on holiday :nope: Sky plus again then!

I have just realised that last week working from home...i was really lazy what with the scan pre-occupying me and taking it VERY easy :dohh:. Now just realsied i have a bloody hectic day tomorrow to get everything done.......er oh. Stupid girl :nope:


----------



## newfielady

I usually wake up with a pillow in my arms anyways. And my leg over it :wacko:
Ohh, Fred and Rose West sounds dark. It would be interesting though. We don't have it over here. :(
I'm excited about being a lime but I still think a plum is smaller than a lime. lol


----------



## MsCrow

Morning Ladies

Good luck to MyLittleFish for your scan today :)

Had a terrible night sleep, just couldn't drift off, night before was filled with dreams. One was when I went for the scan and we forgot to ask for a print out. The sonographer gave me one, then took it back, I cried, we felt bereft, it was all very strange. :dohh:

Went for a walk yesterday though I seem to have a cold. I've sneezed since I got pregnant, this though is just rubbish....plus it's a busy day...

FT, I love Bicester but only go about 9am on a Saturday morning. Leaving about 11am people get really nasty with each other for our parking space. Incredible. Any good baby shops there that you know of?


----------



## lauraclili

Good luck for the scan today Mylittlefish! 

I hope everyone has a great day today. 

xx


----------



## Glowstar

I started watching the West thing but fell asleep!! Oh well!
Happy Monday everyone x


----------



## waula

morning guys - lovely to catch up, we don't have a TV here and after all your chat i feel like i'm missing out!!! hope its good news FT re: NT scan - I'm in a similar boat and should find out by Friday...eeek....
I'm 13 weeks today I think which might make me a peach! woo!!!! xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> morning guys - lovely to catch up, we don't have a TV here and after all your chat i feel like i'm missing out!!! hope its good news FT re: NT scan - I'm in a similar boat and should find out by Friday...eeek....
> I'm 13 weeks today I think which might make me a peach! woo!!!! xxxx

Congratulations on being a Peach......tomorrow for me woop

The antenatal clinic said I can call up for my results today as I am off on holiday for a week tomorrow....think she felt sorry for me having to hang on for an extra week :nope:. I feel a little :sick: thinking about it!

Fingers crossed for me ladies.

Littlefish - good luck with your scan today....

Morning everyone else x x x


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING LADIES!*

Mitch - in a weeird way i enjoyed the programme - but wasnt what i expected. The actors play fred and rose WAY too well !!! :wacko:

Mscrow - yer bic village is a nightmare so i usually go in the week if im not training. TBH i havent noticed baby shops before but next time i go i will have a look. Im pretty sure all the stores have a baby section so its prob worth a visit. xxx

waula - congrats on Peach-dom!!! :happydance:

MyLittleFish - UPDATE US AFTER YOUR SCAN :) :dance: :)

as for me i was in the gym at 7am and feel much better for it. I found i could not do the cross trainer tho, all the movement made me feel sick - so i hit the walking machine and did a couple of miles. I know its not heaps but can only do me good :)

Now i just need to keep it up!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Hey FT

I just came from the gym too, have swum for half an hour which felt good. I figured the brisk walk from the train station to the spa was warm up enough. I have to be careful, more than I realised, at the gym. Fortunately my new one has pretty responsive heart rate monitors on the eliptical trainers and running machines. Fighting to keep my heart rate at least below 140bpm by taking is slower is a real challenge. My MW said she preferred a heart rate of 110bpm but I may as well go for a walk. Grrr.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi ladies! So I went a little crazy today and hubby and I put on a BIG lay-by! We got: 
x. a cot
x. cot mattress
x. change table
x. change table foam mat for baby to lay on
x. a gorgeous rocking chair
x. a pram that's suitable from birth to 4yo 
x. a car seat that also suitable from birth to 4yo
It was so much fun! I loved it! Hubby was worried it was to early but I could not resist! I want to start babies room asap! Now I really wanna pick it up! As soon as I got home I cleaned everything out of the room and am ready to put everything in there! Just need to pick up the lay-by now! I still need more furniture for the babies room as it's huge! I am thinking I will need a a chest of draws and a bookcase I think! Ahh.. It's so exciting! I hope I am not the only crazy one already buying everything!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mscrow - ive just worried myself, it says in my pack if you have had a mc before then excersise is not as recommended as it usually would be. also says whilst pregnant excersising 3 times a week for half an hour is the most you should do..... i was going to do 5 times a week of low excersis (swim or walking machine) - surely this is ok?? I mean, other women would walk what im doing on the machine in one day as part of their job???

:wacko:

luvabub - amazing!!! will you take a photo of your empty room so that you can take one when its done and post them up here?? its always great to have a comparison photo :)


----------



## KellyC75

Well done to those that have been to the Gym :thumbup:


Good luck to MyLittleFish for your scan today :baby:



waula said:


> I'm 13 weeks today I think which might make me a peach! woo!!!! xxxx

Yey for *'Peach-hood'* :yipee: & Good luck with your results 



mitchnorm said:


> The antenatal clinic said I can call up for my results today as I am off on holiday for a week tomorrow....think she felt sorry for me having to hang on for an extra week :nope:. I feel a little :sick: thinking about it!
> 
> Fingers crossed for me ladies.
> Morning everyone else x x x

FX'd for you :flower: Im sure all will be fine



wouldluvabub said:


> Hi ladies! So I went a little crazy today and hubby and I put on a BIG lay-by! We got:
> x. a cot
> x. cot mattress
> x. change table
> x. change table foam mat for baby to lay on
> x. a gorgeous rocking chair
> x. a pram that's suitable from birth to 4yo
> x. a car seat that also suitable from birth to 4yo
> It was so much fun! I loved it! Hubby was worried it was to early but I could not resist! I want to start babies room asap! Now I really wanna pick it up! As soon as I got home I cleaned everything out of the room and am ready to put everything in there! Just need to pick up the lay-by now! I still need more furniture for the babies room as it's huge! I am thinking I will need a a chest of draws and a bookcase I think! Ahh.. It's so exciting! I hope I am not the only crazy one already buying everything!

:wave: Didnt know we had a member in Australia :happydance:

Im emigrating to WA in November & have lots of questions re: baby things!:coffee:

Be great to hear from you ~ Ill send you a message :winkwink:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey FT

I'm sticking to three times a week and doing 30 minutes of swimming OR 10 cardio / 10 weights and 10 swimming. I can't do anymore as I combine with my work days and I work three days a week :)

I wouldn't worry too much about the MC thing. You have sensibly waited until 12 weeks to start exercising but that said I do think that 5 times a week is too much. It's fine if you were looking for weight loss but I'd be concentrating on strengthening and endurance. I do think controlling your heart rate is worth taking note of. Most guidance seems to say no higher than 140bpm during pregnancy. For this reason, unless your doctor says otherwise, I'd give Zumba a miss.

These websites are useful: 

https://www.rcog.org.uk/womens-health/clinical-guidance/recreational-exercise-and-pregnancy

and

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fitness/exerciseguide/


----------



## firsttimer1

oh gosh.... i may have been to the gym but now all i want is crisps.... and its only 10:30am :(


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> Mscrow - ive just worried myself, it says in my pack if you have had a mc before then excersise is not as recommended as it usually would be. also says whilst pregnant excersising 3 times a week for half an hour is the most you should do..... i was going to do 5 times a week of low excersis (swim or walking machine) - surely this is ok?? I mean, other women would walk what im doing on the machine in one day as part of their job???
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> luvabub - amazing!!! will you take a photo of your empty room so that you can take one when its done and post them up here?? its always great to have a comparison photo :)

I hadn't even thought of taking a before and after photo! What a GREAT idea :) God I am so excited! I just want to get it all and put it in there now!

I have a question, I dunno if anybody has even thought of this sort of thing yet but today I didn't really see a bassinet that I loved. I found 1 that would be ok so if I don't see anything else I will get that but what about the moses baskets..?? Does anyone have a preference or heard pros and cons?


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks for info mrscrow!

thankfuly the zumba instructor has met with me and FOUR other pregnant ladies (must be something in the water) and shown us the revised moves for pregnancy. So we step instead of jump, we dont twist etc etc so i think i should be ok. Last year a lady did zumba from 5 months pregnant up until the day she popped.... i literally thought she was going to have the baby in the middle of our zumba class she was sooooo big! haha

xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

KellyC75 said:


> Well done to those that have been to the Gym :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Good luck to MyLittleFish for your scan today :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> waula said:
> 
> 
> I'm 13 weeks today I think which might make me a peach! woo!!!! xxxx
> 
> Yey for *'Peach-hood'* :yipee: & Good luck with your results
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> The antenatal clinic said I can call up for my results today as I am off on holiday for a week tomorrow....think she felt sorry for me having to hang on for an extra week :nope:. I feel a little :sick: thinking about it!
> 
> Fingers crossed for me ladies.
> Morning everyone else x x xClick to expand...
> 
> FX'd for you :flower: Im sure all will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! So I went a little crazy today and hubby and I put on a BIG lay-by! We got:
> x. a cot
> x. cot mattress
> x. change table
> x. change table foam mat for baby to lay on
> x. a gorgeous rocking chair
> x. a pram that's suitable from birth to 4yo
> x. a car seat that also suitable from birth to 4yo
> It was so much fun! I loved it! Hubby was worried it was to early but I could not resist! I want to start babies room asap! Now I really wanna pick it up! As soon as I got home I cleaned everything out of the room and am ready to put everything in there! Just need to pick up the lay-by now! I still need more furniture for the babies room as it's huge! I am thinking I will need a a chest of draws and a bookcase I think! Ahh.. It's so exciting! I hope I am not the only crazy one already buying everything!Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Didnt know we had a member in Australia :happydance:
> 
> Im emigrating to WA in November & have lots of questions re: baby things!:coffee:
> 
> Be great to hear from you ~ Ill send you a message :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi!! :) Yeah you can ask me anything.. Not that I know alot being my first baby! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

luvabub - i havent started looking at cribs etc yet - and am still unclear on the difference.... but i bet someone here who already has a child can help :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> :wave: Didnt know we had a member in Australia :happydance:
> 
> Im emigrating to WA in November & have lots of questions re: baby things!:coffee:
> 
> Be great to hear from you ~ Ill send you a message :winkwink:

Hi!! :) Yeah you can ask me anything.. Not that I know alot being my first baby! :haha:[/QUOTE]

Thankyou ~ That will be so helpful, I have a million+1 things to think about :wacko:

I have another thread where I am asking my questions:
https://www.babyandbump.com/australia/725498-can-you-aussie-mums-help-me-please.html#post12648869


----------



## loolindley

Kymie Congrats on being a plum!

Newfie Thats so funny people thought your sister was secretly your mum!!!! Bet your sister didn't find it so funny though!!!

Firsttimer What is a pregnancy pillow? I love the idea of a baby corner btw. We could be in the process of moving, or just about to, so we won't be decorating a room, but it sounds like such a nice idea to have a dedicated space for your baby!

Mitch Glad it went well telling your folks! I wont see mine until October as they live in France for 6 months of the year, but I can't wait to see their faces, and hopefully I will have a little bump by then too!

Waula Congrats on being a peach!!! SOooooo jealous! :rofl:

littlefish good luck on your scan today :hugs:

Ms Crow How is your Dad? I hope there has been no more bother over the weekend. Thanks for the info on keeping below 110 (or there abouts). My MW didn't say anything, just go fopr it!!!

Wouldluv That must have been so much fun!!! Seriously, I can't wait to do all of that! I'm most excited about the pram buying, but I bet when you start getting everything it must all seem so real! Lush. I think we are going to wait until after Christmas to see if we can get any bargains, so I have ages to wait :cry:

Badwater :hi: Congratulations on you bfp, and happy and healthy 9 months.

FT Thats the worst thing about going to the gym for me, I just crave carbs and crap afterwards. I find it so hard not to consume more in calories than I have worked off!! I am going to start swimming after my scan next week, so I am hoping that wont have a similar effect!!!

As for me....... We went for a walk yesterdya afternoon. We were only out for 30-40 minutes, and taking it easy, but it wiped me out completely. By the time I got home I was shuffling like an old lady, gasping for a drink, and I had to lay down on the sofa for a while!! I can't believe I am still feeling so crap and tired. Surely it should be getting better by now?!!

oooh. 7 more sleeps until my scan!!! I can't wait!

I had a bit of a worrying night. I had a dream that the dog was being naughty, so I went to the corner of the room (they don't even sleep in our room, so god knows why!!!), and started telling her off. My OH woke me, to tell me to go back to bed, and I kind of threw myself onto the bed really hard. I started getting cramps, and they were still there this morning, but they have stopped now. I am so worried I have hurt the baby. I know they are pretty well cushioned in there, and I don't know if I imagined some of the pain because I was half asleep, but I have decided to take a proper bed rest day today and just keep my fingers crossed everything is ok. I am SUCH a clumsy mare!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> I have a question, I dunno if anybody has even thought of this sort of thing yet but today I didn't really see a bassinet that I loved. I found 1 that would be ok so if I don't see anything else I will get that but what about the moses baskets..?? Does anyone have a preference or heard pros and cons?


Mmm, im not sure what the difference is between moses basket & bassinet? :shrug:

We usually just go for a moses basket here, but there are hundreds to choose from :thumbup:

I would say to go for whatever will last them the longest, as they grow out of the basket really quickly! :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - this is a pregnancy pillow:
https://www.pregnancypillow.co.uk/

thats just a random one though, not looked into them yet and am sure there are cheaper ones about. 

I keep waking up on my tummy so want a pillow asap to get into good habits!

definately need a baby corner if baby is in the parents room i reckon, we will still need ''own space'' LOL.


----------



## loolindley

Wow!!!! That's one heck of a pillow!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

YUP :) but all my pregnant pals said they couldnt have got by without one in later preg especially. One of my friends said she just used pillows but they would often ''pop'' out. so i think a preg pillow is wirth the $ if can afford it xxx


----------



## loolindley

Top tip!!!! It's a good job we have a king size bed - that thing is like having an extra person in there!!! :rofl: I can see why its a good idea though. Looks lush!


----------



## MsCrow

Hey Loo

Thanks for asking. The mouth bleeding finally stopped early Sunday morning. He was ok yesterday but in shock on Saturday as the realisation of what was ahead finally hit him. It's been a long time since he's cried, hearing him on Saturday broke my heart. Having my husband cry at the reality of my dad's health and my upset destroyed me. I'm still fragile about it all, with the impending scan tomorrow I'm pretty much a wreck at work today having not slept properly for a couple of days.

On exercise, I'd check the links, particularly the royal college of gynacology one as it has useful heart rate information. I think the general rules are if you are new to exercise, start with 15 minutes three times a week and work up. If you're used to exercise, tone your routine down and focus more in strength and core. I love to run but realise that's not right for me at the moment. Too high impact and too high a heart rate. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## loolindley

Thats great help, thanks. I think the key for me will be little and often. I don't want to scare myself off by doing too much and hurting afterwards.

How you're feeling is completely understandable. Especially with pregnancy hormones to contend with as well, and the distance between you and your Dad. My mum was really ill, and fell into a coma for 2 months when I was training to be a guard (I was living over 3 hours away). The worst thing is that your world has to continue turning, even when you can't see how that is going to happen. Try and get as much sleep as you can. The better rested you are, the better you will cope with what life throws at you. I'm glad he is comfortable again at the moment. :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. I took 2 pills before I went to bed last night and lo and behold, I am not sick. :D That pharmacy lady really knows her stuff. :thumbup:
loo - my sister wasn't all that impressed with it no. Especially when I started calling her "ma ma" (I was a baby so we can laugh about it now :haha:)
FT- I've heard of those pregnancy pillows before, not sure if I'll invest in one though. I seen one on a movie called The backup plan and the woman drew eyes on the back of it so it was staring at her boyfriend. :rofl:
MsCrow - I feel for you. I'm sure this is a very trying time, and with your dad being sick and you being pregnant your emotions can be, overwhelming. Remember to take care of yourself too.


----------



## em2656

Afternoon everyone, how are you all today?

Well my youngest two have gone back to school today, looking all smart in their new uniforms. Not that they stay that way for long mind you lol.
I must say, it's so nice to have a bit of space again and to not hear the words "I'm bored" every 5 minutes lol.

Eldest starts back on wednesday so not too long and then its all back to normal.

Been a bit of a rubbish summer for them really as I've not done much with them due to me feeling like pants. Which has made me feel quite guilty, but never mind. It couldnt have been helped.

As you all know, my scan was booked for this friday. I had a call from them today saying that the clinic had been cancelled and so they had to reschedule my appointment too.

After a few mins umming and arghing my new appointment is TOMORROW!!!!!! Yippee!
Got to be there at 7:45am! so gonna have a nice early night tonight once I get back from work tonight.
I am just a lickle bit excited hehehe and a bit nervous too. Fingers crossed everything is as it should be.

Emma x


----------



## firsttimer1

Newfie - i am TOTALLY going to do that to my pillow when i get it!!!! :rofl: i might stick random faces on it too cut out from magazines.... like tony blair! :rofl: Oh the fun im going to have... poor OH.... 

em2656 - good luck for tomo hun! I will update it on the list. You will be fine.... at least you dont have to wait long :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh nooooooo im so tired :( could do with a nap! I thought the gym wud make me more alive.... gutted :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Em - Good luck with the scan!!

Well ladies I had my test results back....they were so lovely on the phone and I nearly burst into tears after worrying about it ever since I got pregnant after the bad experience my SIl had :wacko:

Well....1 : 1500 chance which is low risk. In fact, I was speaking to someone at work (my diagnostics company provides the assays and our product manager is the expert) and he said that 1:200 is considered good for 40 year olds (although I am 2 years off that :haha:)

I cant tell you how relieved I am....another weight off my mind and just in time to go on my holidays :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

Brilliant news Mitch! Now you can pack and then holiday in full ralaxation mode! :) :dance: :)

im hoping the hospital dont call me.... im sure they said they would within 3 days if it was high risk. My scan was thurs so excluding the weekend i will cound 3 days as Friday, monday, tuesday.... though i wont start to relax until friday.. and wont fully relax until my letter arrives!!!


----------



## KellyC75

em2656 said:


> As you all know, my scan was booked for this friday. I had a call from them today saying that the clinic had been cancelled and so they had to reschedule my appointment too.
> 
> After a few mins umming and arghing my new appointment is TOMORROW!!!!!! Yippee!
> Got to be there at 7:45am! so gonna have a nice early night tonight once I get back from work tonight.
> I am just a lickle bit excited hehehe and a bit nervous too. Fingers crossed everything is as it should be.
> 
> Emma x

My DS2 is back tommorow & im dreading it :cry: I love having him at home, even with the 'im bored' etc....Sad, arent I :blush:

How exciting that your scan is tommorow :happydance: Good luck



firsttimer1 said:


> Newfie - i am TOTALLY going to do that to my pillow when i get it!!!! :rofl: i might stick random faces on it too cut out from magazines.... like tony blair! :rofl: Oh the fun im going to have... poor OH....


:rofl: :haha:


----------



## loolindley

I LOVE the idea of cutting out faces and sticking them to the other side of the pillow! Great way to freak out the OH :D :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Im about to be REALLY lazy and have an afternoon bath.... lush :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> Em - Good luck with the scan!!
> 
> Well ladies I had my test results back....they were so lovely on the phone and I nearly burst into tears after worrying about it ever since I got pregnant after the bad experience my SIl had :wacko:
> 
> Well....1 : 1500 chance which is low risk. In fact, I was speaking to someone at work (my diagnostics company provides the assays and our product manager is the expert) and he said that 1:200 is considered good for 40 year olds (although I am 2 years off that :haha:)
> 
> I cant tell you how relieved I am....another weight off my mind and just in time to go on my holidays :winkwink:

Thats brilliant news :yipee:

My results were 1 in 5800 & im 36 this November ~ So I understand how anxious you were

Now, enjoy your holiday :coolio:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> Im about to be REALLY lazy and have an afternoon bath.... lush :dance:

Ohhhh, sounds so lovely :kiss: on a chilly day like today :smug: Enjoy!


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> Em - Good luck with the scan!!
> 
> Well ladies I had my test results back....they were so lovely on the phone and I nearly burst into tears after worrying about it ever since I got pregnant after the bad experience my SIl had :wacko:
> 
> Well....1 : 1500 chance which is low risk. In fact, I was speaking to someone at work (my diagnostics company provides the assays and our product manager is the expert) and he said that 1:200 is considered good for 40 year olds (although I am 2 years off that :haha:)
> 
> I cant tell you how relieved I am....another weight off my mind and just in time to go on my holidays :winkwink:

Mitch - that is fantastic news!!!!! So happy you can now go and celebrate on your holiday! Woohoo!!!

Em - Good luck at your scan - so happy you are going in earlier as opposed to having to wait longer. 
My scan is Friday and I am starting to get nervous...

Newfie - So glad your pills have helped. I truly hope the MS eases up for you soon. I had a random bout yesterday as well, but have been generally good for a week or so now.


----------



## firsttimer1

where is LittleFish with her scan update? we are due some good scan news!!

oooo four ladies with scans tomo - our very own MrsCrow, laura, kimbo and em! Cant wait :happydance:

Im at my OHs aunts birthday dinner tonight - hope they dont serve nice rare beef (as i cant resist it), liver (PAH - ewwww unlikely) or marlin mixed with shark...... yeh, cos we all eat that ;)

mitch - have you always liked jalepenos? Ive always LOVED them but lately i literally just think about them randomly.... a jar of them will just pop into my head like a clear as day photo. Reckon its a pregnancy thing or just weird???


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - have you always liked jalepenos? Ive always LOVED them but lately i literally just think about them randomly.... a jar of them will just pop into my head like a clear as day photo. Reckon its a pregnancy thing or just weird???

I do like jalapenos and where as some people take them off pizzas or whatever I am OK with them cos I can handle quite spicy food. I always order pizza with jalapenos even before I was pregnant......but this is definate craving. I find myself wanting them on everything. I had a bag of cool Doritos when I got home from work last week and took jalapenos out of the jar, popped onto each tortilla and ate them like that. Love them!!!!!

I have got through 3 jars so far - probably averaging a jar a week :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

I hope littlefish has got on ok with her scan today.

Great news Mitch about your NT results. 

I've got a horrible headache today. I'm hoping some tea and toast will help sort me out! 

On the plus side Ii'm a plum today! :wohoo: `and scan tomorrow. Yay! I'm scared though... 


x


----------



## firsttimer1

Totally want some jalepenos now..... there wont be any tonight at this bday dinner as they are not very adventurous lol, they are very country! ;)

Laura - dont be scared about tomo hun, relax and enjoy it- your going to meet your baby!

I too hope LittleFish is okay xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Good luck to everyone with their scans tomorrow ......so excited that you get to see your beautiful babies!!! 

So the question is....i am away in France from tomorrow til next Tuesday...one week!!!!!# Do i take the doppler? Would you? I am only checking about twice a week...but.......:wacko:


----------



## 2nd time

hi laies as far as buying cots goes i cant recomend highly enough the mothercare bedsie cot oneside comes off anit goes against your bed so no jumpig up for thoes nightimt feeds i have used it with both dds and will be again this time


----------



## _LauraK1982_

2nd time said:


> hi laies as far as buying cots goes i cant recomend highly enough the mothercare bedsie cot oneside comes off anit goes against your bed so no jumpig up for thoes nightimt feeds i have used it with both dds and will be again this time

I second that as a good buy !! For anyone that intends to breastfeed it is a definate good buy !! Has anyone thought about whether they will be breastfeeding or bottle feeding ?

I'm still breastfeeding DD1 and no signs of weaning so hope to continue until she is 2 and tandem feed with my newborn. xx

Good to see everyone else is well - 8 more sleeps until my scan !! xx


----------



## 2nd time

i am a bottle girl i have a realy bad phobia about anyonr touching my boobs


----------



## _LauraK1982_

2nd time said:


> i am a bottle girl i have a realy bad phobia about anyonr touching my boobs

Me 2 !! I have a very large chest so have always been extremely self concious and keep it hidden as much as I can BUT breastfeeding has changed me slightly. I still have never full on whacked them out in public and won't ever tbh ( I always go somewhere private and quiet !) but I have loved the feeling of feeding my daughter. :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

i dont mind getting them out in public lol itsjust touching them i tried with dd1 and it felt wrong


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am a bottle girl 2 ide love to breast feed but its just now for me x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

2nd time said:


> i dont mind getting them out in public lol itsjust touching them i tried with dd1 and it felt wrong

lol - That made me chuckle !!


----------



## Glowstar

I think I'll be bottle feeding this time. I breast fed both my DD's alot of years ago now. After feeding DD2 for 8 months I ended up super skinny and getting a boob job on the NHS!!! she literally sucked my boobs to NOTHING.
Ive had my implants for almost 10 years now and they are nearing the end of their life span and I don't want to induce capsular contracture so think I'll have to give it a miss this time :wacko:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Glowstar said:


> I think I'll be bottle feeding this time. I breast fed both my DD's alot of years ago now. After feeding DD2 for 8 months I ended up super skinny and getting a boob job on the NHS!!! she literally sucked my boobs to NOTHING.
> Ive had my implants for almost 10 years now and they are nearing the end of their life span and I don't want to induce capsular contracture so think I'll have to give it a miss this time :wacko:

Everyone told me I would get skinny if I breastfed but I haven't lost a lb !! And my boobs are currently a JJ :haha: So hoping they dont swell this time as my milk is already in, and im struggling to find bras as it is !!


----------



## Glowstar

Well I'm 5ft 6" and went down to just over 7 stone :wacko: Unfortunately I lost all my breast tissue and went from an average 32C cup to less than a AA :nope:


----------



## waula

oooh BF chat - would love to BF but don't want to put the pressure on and then be disappointed (but will be trying my very hardest to - just personal preference, i know everyone says its really hard but i love the idea of it...)

i'm currently feeling very smug - just been to the gym and played 90 mins of (gentle-ish) badminton - first bit of proper exercise since getting the bfp (unless you count the mad ceilidh dancing at the weekend!). feel so much better for getting back into it, start pregnancy yoga next week and might rejoin my spinning class but take it very easy!!! wooo!!

anyone else still got massive bloat??? i literally look 5 months gone... meant to be going for a spa day on saturday and bit scared of getting the bikini out in, not sure 13 weeks is meant to look like this!!!!!

xxx


----------



## kymied

I'm planning on breast feeding. It's most cost effective and best for the baby. I plan on getting an Arm's reach co-sleeper but I have no idea were we'll put it. We'll have to do some major bedroom rearranging.

I still have not seen an increase in breast size (I'm a B so I kinda want the increase). I did notice that my nipples were really dry and flaky last night. Has that happened to anyone else?

I also haven't noticed my pants getting tighter. I actually lost 4 or 5 pounds since getting pregnant so maybe that's balanced it out. 

It's almost like I'm not even pregnant.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Glowstar - Crikey !!! 7 stone - You must of been tiny ! I'd like a boob reduction in the future but will definately wait until I know no more babies !!

Waula - thats good to hear - I didnt have any expectations either as because my boobs are so big I just thought I would suffocate her - but I never had any problems and we both took to it really well. You never know though I may not be so lucky this time though - nothing is guaranteed ! And yep I am bloated aswell !!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

kymied said:


> I'm planning on breast feeding. It's most cost effective and best for the baby. I plan on getting an Arm's reach co-sleeper but I have no idea were we'll put it. We'll have to do some major bedroom rearranging.
> 
> I still have not seen an increase in breast size (I'm a B so I kinda want the increase). I did notice that my nipples were really dry and flaky last night. Has that happened to anyone else?

Mine flaked a little with my first pg - Just put a small amount of your usual moisturiser on them so they dont get too sore. xx


----------



## waula

i'm using quite a lot of bio-oil on my belly and excess goes on the boobs...not had any issues with flakiness... this might be TMI...but does anyone else nipples have creamy white stuff in among the cracks/ridges right on the nipple?? bizarre... its not liquid but i've never noticed it before!!!! being pregnant is flipping bonkers!!!!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi ladies, wow lots of BF talk for me to catch up on properly in the morning LOL 
Ive just got bk from a birthday meal and am gonna hit the sack as ZONKED. will join in tomo tho :)

micth - if ur still there i say bring the doppler, why not? Then its there if you need it. Have a brilliant holiday :hugs:

Im disappointed that there is no update from LittleFish! Hope her scan went ok xx

GOOD LUCK TO ALL SCAN LADIES TOMORROW!!! :dance:

night all! :sleep:


----------



## kymied

I just had some spotting. It was bright red. Only a little bit but it's still shocking. I haven't had any spotting since implantation.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## MsCrow

Welcome back city mouse, glad you had a good weekend away.

I do intend to breast feed. I was a BF baby and I feel quite passionately that I need to use my body positively for this baby. It's very personal though. I'm looking at buying a double pump as I hope I'll be busy from the off and MrC will take a big role in feeding in my brief absences.

I'll take a peek at the mothercare cotbed. I'm inheriting the crib/slightly rocking cradle my dad made for me. Since then it's been given to 5 other babies and it'll be coming back to me next. I figure we'll use that in our bedroom for the first few months and then look at a cotbed.

Well it's scan day today, 2pm UK time. MrC and I are feeling super nervous about this.


----------



## lauraclili

I'm planning on BF too although my DH seems to think it's going to be easy! I know better but I hope I'm up for the challenge. 

Good luck with your scan today MsCrow. I'm in today as well... 2.15 for me so it'll be late updates from both of us! 

I hope you get your scan fixes today everyone - there's 4 of us! 

I'm scared stupid that there's going to be something wrong with the baby. I asked DH how he was feeling and he said 'fine. Why? Should I be worried?!' Sometimes, men! Honestly! :haha: 

I hope you're all doing well today. 

xx


----------



## MsCrow

Good luck Laura, and Kimbo and Em. Nice to know someone 'familiar' will be being scanned around the same time Laura. Long morming eh?


----------



## loolindley

First of all, I wanted to say good luck to MsCrow, Kimbo, Em, and Laura for their scans today!!! Have a great time, and come back with some great news!

Little fish, I hope everything is ok? :hugs:

Kymied - has the spotting stopped? I would definitely try and get in touch with your doctor, they say that is very important with any bleeds over here. :hugs:

Citymouse - glad you had a good time away, and sorry you missed out on the dolphins, but all in the name of a good cause, right :haha: Mitch If you haven't gone already, have an amazing time! Leave the doppler at home!!! I don't think anyone else would agree with me though!!! I'm not the biggest fan!! :rofl:

I love the idea of breastfeeding, and hope that I will be able to do it. I had a breast reduction 11 years ago, and was told at the time that it could be that I wont be able to breast feed, so tbh I'm not sure what will happen. I haven't discussed it with my midwife yet, but am not sure if it will just be a 'try and see' situation, or if they will be able to tell before hand. We will see...

Well I had a bit of an exciting night. After my fall yesterday, the cramping continued, and last night it got to the point where I couldn't catch my breath it was hurting so much, so after a call to my midwife, off we went to the hospital for a check. When I explained where the pain was, they weren't all that concerned because it seemed too far over to one side (my groin area), but they tried with the fetal doppler to find the heart beat - no joy. Then they dried an abdominal ultra sound, despite me saying that my bladder was 100% empty, and allthough the doctor could see the heartbeat, just, he couldn't see anything else and he wanted to do an internal. When he did that, there was my baby, in all it's glory waving it's arms and feet around like it was breakdancing! Everything is ok!
The cramping is still continuing, and feels worse after last night as they did so much poking and prodding I was is pain, but now I know that my baby is ok, I can live with the cramping, and put it down to a pulled muscle or something.

So that's my happy sorry of my dancing baby. :cloud9:


----------



## MsCrow

So sorry about your fall Loo though I hope it sounds like some bruising and pulling to your muscle particularly as your baby seemed determined to show you it was fine! So glad you got seen at the hospital :)

I agree, Kymied you should definitely talk to your GP/MW.


----------



## mitchnorm

Good luck MsCrow, Kimbo, Em, and Laura with your scans today!!!!

I am just leaving for the airport so probably wont be in touch for the next week.

FT - decided againsttaking the doppler....giving little one a break. Used it last night and it is definately shying away from it at the moment.....bubba can have a weeks holiday too. I will be desperate to use on my return :haha:

Will miss chatting to you ladies......hope I am not boring pregnant bird on holiday....we are meeting up with some friends and it is usually heavy drinking...not for me obviously :nope: Could be some early nights :cry:

Oh well its be relaxing if nothing else....

M x

p.s. weather is awful here....not going to miss that!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - sorry just spotted about your fall.....hope you are OK. Glad that bubba is fine though x x :hugs:


----------



## Kas75

Wondered where this thread went hahaha and now there's hundreds of pages to go through! Forgive me but I don't get on here very often so lose track very easily! Glad I found this thread again tho! Hope ur all doing well! I'm 12 weeks and also have my scan today so im not working and had time for a sneaky peak on here. Very nervous about today but also excited too :) xxx


----------



## redsox

Kas75 said:


> Wondered where this thread went hahaha and now there's hundreds of pages to go through! Forgive me but I don't get on here very often so lose track very easily! Glad I found this thread again tho! Hope ur all doing well! I'm 12 weeks and also have my scan today so im not working and had time for a sneaky peak on here. Very nervous about today but also excited too :) xxx

Welcome back Kas and good luck with your scan today! :flower:


----------



## Caedraw

Hiya! Im New To This :) And Looking For People To Chat To As This Is My First Proper Pregnancy! Im 13 Weeks And Due 11 Of March :D :D ... I Was Just Wondering Am I Ment To Have a Bump Now? Because Im Not Really Showing Anything :S x


----------



## loolindley

Hi Kas and Caedraw :hi:

Hope you are both well? Caedraw, it all depends on the individual of whether you are showing or not. Your weight and if you have had a baby before will effect things, so as long as the baby was ok in your scan, I really wouldn't be worried!!! xx


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck to all the scan ladies today :hugs:


----------



## em2656

Morning everyone!

Scan was fantastic, everything as it should be, been given a edd of 22/03/11 so only a day earlier than I thought.
Definately got a wriggler on my hands, the entire scan baby was turning round and round from laying on its front, to on its back and back again and again and again. Was bizzare. Trying to get dizzy already lol.
Made it really tough for the sonographer to do the measurements lol.

Feel so much happier and more relaxed now. We've also made our facebook announcement, so not it really is official lol.
We're not the sort that post every single thing on facebook, but it does have it's uses. It's how we met for a start! hehehe
So nothing's really, real in our house unless facebook says so lol (that makes us sound really obsessed doesn't it? oh dear!).
Good luck to everyone else having scans today.
So glad everything's ok Loo, must have been so scary for you. Just take it easy and rest up.
I will also be breastfeeding all being well. I bf all three of mine and not only did I really enjoy that special time/connection with each of them, it's just so much easier lol

Have a great day everyone

Emma xxx

https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll267/daveallott/291994_10150425026237646_823252645_10776028_977768_n.jpg


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations Em, so glad your scan went well and so pleased to see a lovely scan photo :)


----------



## loolindley

Em, thats amazing!! What a great photo!! :hugs:

I bet it is such a relief to be able to tell people! Hey, you are in the 100's too! (199 days to go!) It hit us last night that our baby is going to be here in 6 and a half months! Thats NOTHING! So exciting!

I am still getting horrible cramping. I know it is nothing to worry about now, but I just wish I wasn't is pain. I've got back into my pj's and going to take it eary for the rest of the day.


----------



## firsttimer1

*KYMIED *- sorry about the spotting hun but try to stay relaxed. Give your doc a call too xxx

*citymouse* - glad u had a good weekend and YAY to your last day as a prune!

*MsCrow, Laura, kas75 *- SCAN DAY! :dance: cant wiat to hear your happy news :) enjoy it - its very emotional i think. At the end of the day when i had mine i was SHATTERED due to all the emotions :hugs:

*Loo* - yay for seeing your buba again! But boooooooo for the cramps lol. Like you say its probably just muscles, but at least you can relax upon having seen baby baby breakdancing :) I do often think how bored they must get in there....... 

*Mitch *- yer after i thought about it, i agree. Leave it at home!!! :) Have a FAB holiday sweetie - im uber jealous. 

*Caedraw* - WELCOME!!! :hugs:
*
Em* - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: dance: :happydance: lovely scan piccie xxx

well im grumpy, bloated and tired today. so nothing new there. LOL.

On breastfeeding - i think im going to do it (after a lot of thought) but i would always have to do it privately. Im just not someone who could do it infront of strangers out in public or in front of relatives... and i know that wont change. Im really funny about it. I do intend on expressing too tho as i want OH to have the joy of feeding his child :)


----------



## loolindley

Other advantage of BF......it's free milk!!!! SMA is expensive!!!


----------



## 2nd time

well i feel shattered the weather is rubbish so me and the girls are stuck indoors roll on nap time


----------



## firsttimer1

i just used doppler to cheer me up... it worked.... but im back to misery guts now haha. I think its this weather. Its grey, wet and the WIND!!! omgooosh its loud.

I hope we get more scan news to cheer us all up soon :) em ive added tour new EDD date to first post and the page your piccie is on hun :)

are u all suffering from constipation still? ive had it since yesterday now. maybe thats why im bloated. GROSS.


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, Kas, you could be onto something there. I don't remember when I last went to the toilet, certainly a couple of days ago. That could be why my tummy feels worse today than it did. You are a genius!


----------



## littleANDlost

Ok so it's been over 3 days and, though i know i should, i know i wont ever be able to read everything i missed. I can't wait to get the internet set up in the new flat. How is everyone doing today? 

On the constipation note, i was in a lot of pain from it yesterday but by the evening i managed to go for the first time a a few dys and now feel much better. But i bet it's building up already again! xxx


----------



## Wishingfor...

Hello ladies......

I'll admit to stalking this thread - don't really get chance to comment. But wanted to say how nice it is knowing that there are loads of other people going through the same thoughts / issues and worries as me! :thumbup:

I had my scan last Wednesday - and they brought my date froward from the 11th March, to the 6th March, which means today, I am officially a LEMON! :happydance::happydance: and have my next scan booked for the 11th October - which is only 19 weeks! 

One thing that made me really laugh, when waiting for the scan, was everyone sat in the waiting room, with bottles of water and searching round for pound coins so that they could purchase the scan picutres!

Good luck to all the ladies having their scans today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i am known for my genius ways. ;) 

well i just managed to go to the loo and already feel a tad better - yay! Who knew going to the toilet would one way deserve a smiley dance? here goes.... :happydance: LOL

littleandlost - everytime i see your scan photo i literally am green with envy, i love it so much. its awesome - like art!

hope the scan ladies are all enjoying their scans..... so excited for them. 

Now... lunch.... what to have..... monster munch platter.... mmmmmm....


----------



## newfielady

:hi: new and returned ladies.
On the BF topic, I won't be. It's just not for me.
A bit startling though. I pee'd last night (tmi I know but bear with me) and there was one spot of pinkish red blood! Only one spot though, when I wiped, I had to look close but you could see the blood. This is going to be graphic though sorry. It looked like discharge, and there was clear discharge with it. Kinda stretchy and no smell. blush: yeah, too much detail). This morning when I wiped after peeing again there was one more spot. I don't feel cramping or anything but it's kinda freaking me out. We had sex yesterday so I was blaming it on that. When I started to spot with my last mc is wasn't like this, it was constant, every time I wiped there was some there. And here you can't just phone down and talk to a doctor you have to go in. Gaaah, and then I was wondering if it was from my uti but the uti would have to be pretty bad to make you bleed right? And I don't even feel mine any more. :wacko: It was very mild.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## redsox

Em - Congrats on the awesome scan and your rambunctios bean! Just think - not long before you feel all of those dance moves! ;)

FT - Yes, yes and yes to the constipation. I have been trying to eat things with fiber, drink juice, etc... but still only managed to go every few days. Had a chai latte this morning (I have been completely abstaining from caffeine) and I am hopeful that helps move things along. 

Newfie and KymieD - I don't think scant little spots are anything to worry about. I know it's unnerving, but as long as it's not tons, all should be well. Newfie - I was told last time that because the cervix is so sensitive right now and has tons of blood vessels, it's very easy to irritate it during sex and cause a small bleed.

Oh yes and as for breastfeeding - I am very hopeful I will be able to do it. I will most certainly not be whipping out a boob in public, but I do think it will be very important to do if I can. Hilariously my first real 'baby' dream recently involved my breastfeeding my newborn and then the baby looked up and started talking to me!!!!!!! So freaky!


----------



## littleANDlost

Wishingfor... I was due on the 11th March and then got changed to the 6th in my scan as well! :) 

Firsttimer hopefully my second scan picture can live up to it! There was one point where his/her two little feet where all that where on show sole down like they were kicking out and i wish id got that as a picture now as well. 

Newfielady with my UTI i had blood but it was like tiny stringy bits within my discharge, sex around then also made that worse, My midwife gave me a 24 hour number which was for a centre where there is always a midwife on call who you can just ask questions to, did you get anything like that?


----------



## newfielady

No, I don't have a quick call number, that would be so good though. The health care system in Canada is a lot different that what you UK ladies have I think.
Well, I've used the washroom twice and there has been not spots at all so I'm thinking it was just the sex. Fingers crossed, I will be watching to see if any more spots show up.
P.S Watching a love story and bawling like a baby. :cry:


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> No, I don't have a quick call number, that would be so good though. The health care system in Canada is a lot different that what you UK ladies have I think.
> Well, I've used the washroom twice and there has been not spots at all so I'm thinking it was just the sex. Fingers crossed, I will be watching to see if any more spots show up.
> P.S Watching a love story and bawling like a baby. :cry:

Oh good! I bet it was just from 'the sex.'

The original Love Story with Ali McGraw and Ryan O'Neal?????

One of my favorite movies - I just LOVE her clothes. :)


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm sure it is just the sex and nothing to worry about. 

I've got very emotional today as well and I have no reason behind why. Not even a sad film to blame.


----------



## littleANDlost

I have a question for everyone! Are you all getting more body hair?? every time I look down at my belly button I want to take a razor at all the little hairs growing round it that where not there before! Lol


----------



## redsox

littleANDlost said:


> I have a question for everyone! Are you all getting more body hair?? every time I look down at my belly button I want to take a razor at all the little hairs growing round it that where not there before! Lol

L&L - THANK YOU for mentioning this!!
I am feeling particularly hirsute as of late!!! I need to shave my legs like every day when I used to be able to do it like twice a week...and yes, the fine little hairs on my stomach have seemingly multiplied quite a bit!!! I need to figure out how to sneak off and tan this bloated tummy and hopefully sun-bleach some of these suckers as it is quite frightening!

Also, my 11 week update from The Bump said that linea nigra - the vertical brown line that goes from the top of your stomach to the bottom is allegedly going to appear soon. I thought this seemed REALLY early.

Maybe I am just going to get a furry happy-trail line instead!:dohh:

Blech! There is so much of this that is NOT glamorous. Ha. :)

But if old wives tales are to be believed - increased hairiness is a sign of a boy!


----------



## Kas75

Scan went really well im so relieved I will start to relax a little now. Lil beanie was chilling arm behind head very relaxed and not at all amused at being proded haha was funny tho as beanie turned and stared at the screen as if to say do u mind! LOL feel much happier and at ease now :) im not good at adding pics and stuff will try when I get a minute. We are sooooooo in love roll on the next scan xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay on the good scans today!!!! im supposed to get my date this week :flower:


----------



## redsox

Kas75 said:


> Scan went really well im so relieved I will start to relax a little now. Lil beanie was chilling arm behind head very relaxed and not at all amused at being proded haha was funny tho as beanie turned and stared at the screen as if to say do u mind! LOL feel much happier and at ease now :) im not good at adding pics and stuff will try when I get a minute. We are sooooooo in love roll on the next scan xxx

Congrats Kas!!! Love that you have a little babe with attitude! :winkwink:


----------



## Kas75

Must be taking notes from its big brother! 12 year age gap guess thats gonna happen pmsl xxx


----------



## citymouse

,


----------



## littleANDlost

Glad everything went so well Kas! I feel exciting all over again every time I hear someone else has had a good scan!!

And redsox i hadn't heard the thing about it being a boy with more body hair! that&#8217;s good to note! 
Here in England we are currently getting soaked with a downpour so our summer is over and no chance of tanning my bump or bleaching my hair in the sun, will just have to keep it all covered up!

I'm off home now ladies and as we still have no internet i shall catch up with you all tomorrow.

hope you all have good evenings/days!


----------



## redsox

littleANDlost said:


> Glad everything went so well Kas! I feel exciting all over again every time I hear someone else has had a good scan!!
> 
> And redsox i hadn't heard the thing about it being a boy with more body hair! thats good to note!
> Here in England we are currently getting soaked with a downpour so our summer is over and no chance of tanning my bump or bleaching my hair in the sun, will just have to keep it all covered up!
> 
> I'm off home now ladies and as we still have no internet i shall catch up with you all tomorrow.
> 
> hope you all have good evenings/days!

Oh it's miserable here too, but I am holding out hope we'll have nice weather for this weekend when we travel to the beach for a getaway with friends. The end of summer and autumn are always so nice in DC - I am hoping we have a good one this year. 

Sorry for the soggy week UK ladies!


----------



## pristock230

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is well, I haven't posted in a few days but I have been def. lurking. Have been so tired lately - taking naps everyday and even had to take a break after I vacuumed. This 2nd baby is draining me!!! 

I have my 12 week appointment on Thursday, no scan but still excited. Hopefully I can get them to book my 18 week scan!


----------



## citymouse

,


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

Just popping in before seeing some friends. The scan went well....after I had emptied my bladder like, 2 times. Lol. All my fears have receded slightly as we saw a little baby measuring about 6cm and 12 weeks 4 days, making my due date 15 March. The NT measurement was 1.7 which I think is ok and the sonographer toured us around my uterus showing us legs, arms, a nose etc. 

I am just so relieved something is there, things are ok.

Phew.
 



Attached Files:







scan060911.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## citymouse

Glad to hear it went well! What a cute picture!


----------



## loolindley

So pleased for you McCrow!! :happydance: Enjoy telling your friends. x


----------



## MyLittleFish

Hello Ladies!
Had my scan yesterday! I'm so happy :cloud9:, baby was wiggling so much but in the wrong place so had to jump up and down to see if that helped but no! naughty baby, i had to go away for 30mins and come back again - still in a bad postion but had hiccups!! I swear bug was dancing in there!! The u/s lady wanted me to go away for 2 and a half hours but i had to get to work and as i was trying to figure out what to do she started to measure things! She was happy that she got what she needed! Phew!! Dates been changed so now 13 weeks and 3 days due 10th March!

https://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac299/JazzySarah/187.jpg

congratulations to everyone else who had scans today!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

Just back from my scan too! Baby was jumping around to begin with and then became very well behaved and lay still so the sonographer could take all the measurements. NT measurement was 1.3 which seems good. 

I have loads of pics but I'll upload the best for you... 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







12+3 Scan Pic.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lauraclili

Also, my date was put forward to 12+3 so due date is now 17th March :D 

xx


----------



## pristock230

Congrats to MsCrow, LittleFish & Laura on great scans!


----------



## citymouse

Yay for good scans!


----------



## firsttimer1

Kas75; MsCrow and Laura - CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs: What a GREAT day for scans... and beautiful photos..... MyLittleFish we wondered where you were! Great pic ;)

Yay - this is a good day!!! :dance:


----------



## MyLittleFish

firsttimer1 said:


> Kas75; MsCrow and Laura - CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs: What a GREAT day for scans... and beautiful photos..... MyLittleFish we wondered where you were! Great pic ;)
> 
> Yay - this is a good day!!! :dance:

I had to go straight to work after the scan and didn't finish till 9pm so went to bed as soon as i got home!! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for great scans!!!! Xxx


----------



## redsox

YES!!!!

So elated to hear all of the scans went well! It sounds like all of your measurements were PERFECT too! What a relief!

Enjoy the bliss today! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

i cant wait for the next scan but its not till end of october BOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... hope time goes fast heehee (i feel awful wishing my life away!!! but only a little awful LOL)


----------



## lauraclili

Oh yes, Firsttimer, my 20 week scan is on 11/11... Can you add me to the list please? It's at 9am so no horrible waiting all day like today! 

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

11th november... done! :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Thank ooo :D 

x


----------



## firsttimer1

*POST EDITED*

I was trying to be naughty whilst mitch was away and get gender guesses on my scan heehee... but as someone pointed out my nub (whatever that is) is quite clear and everyone may say the same thing.... which wud be awful as im team yellow.

so no guessing for me :(

its totally a boy though :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

But, you really don't want to find out do you? What happens if we all agree? 

I can give you my guess but then I've done quite a bit of research into nub theory...


----------



## newfielady

Great scans ladies. I'm still trying to catch up but wanted to post before I forgot. ol. Mylittlefish, is it just me of does it look like your baby is sucking his/her thumb? 
I've gone a whole new level of lazy here and cracked out the old laptop. *blows dust off keyboard* haha. Asked hubby for a new one for Christmas, will see how that goes. OMG, Christmas! Baby brain alert. I forgot to check the mail to see if my husbands packages came yet. :doh:. I don't want him to even see the box where they came from, it gives away some of the surprise.


----------



## newfielady

I guess boy FT. (I know nothing of any theories, I just think boy :haha:)
And on the nap thing, I have been napping the past couple of evenings now. Around 6 o'clock, I doze of for about an hour.


----------



## 2nd time

on the hair issue if you are getting more hairy your supposed to be having a boy testostarone i guess lol


----------



## firsttimer1

lauraclili said:


> But, you really don't want to find out do you? What happens if we all agree?
> 
> I can give you my guess but then I've done quite a bit of research into nub theory...

yer ok - i suppose your right LOL.....OK no guesses then ladies LOL 

other than newfie who says boy (which is also what i think) but we both basing it on absolutely nothing :rofl:

still reckon boy though.


----------



## lauraclili

Sorry - I really don't want to rain on anyone's parade... I'll guess if you want. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

lauraclili said:


> Sorry - I really don't want to rain on anyone's parade... I'll guess if you want. :D

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO im persuaded :hugs: 

Team yellow sucks.


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> But, you really don't want to find out do you? What happens if we all agree?
> 
> I can give you my guess but then I've done quite a bit of research into nub theory...
> 
> yer ok - i suppose your right LOL.....OK no guesses then ladies LOL
> 
> other than newfie who says boy (which is also what i think) but we both basing it on absolutely nothing :rofl:
> 
> still reckon boy though.Click to expand...

I had a real laugh at this. We seems so clueless. :rofl:


----------



## MyLittleFish

newfielady said:


> Great scans ladies. I'm still trying to catch up but wanted to post before I forgot. ol. Mylittlefish, is it just me of does it look like your baby is sucking his/her thumb?

It does, doesn't it! :haha: Very active LO, kept wiggling all over the place!


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> on the hair issue if you are getting more hairy your supposed to be having a boy testostarone i guess lol

mmm im not getting MORE hair.... but my hair i growing faster... i think.... :wacko: .... does that count in the theory???


----------



## lauraclili

:rofl:

I agree though - team yellow sucks big time! I really want to find out now and DH to quote him 'doesn't see the point'! Argh!


----------



## newfielady

On the hairy topic. I haven't noticed _more_ hair but it seems like the fine body hair _that well all have_ is getting to be a bit more noticeable. I told hubby last night with everything that happens to us during pregnancy, it's a good thing women do it. Men wouldn't! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

I know, I asked hubby yesterday if her would consider finding out the gender. He says, "We'll see when we get to that point". I want to stay team yellow but it's just too damn tempting to find out!


----------



## waula

ooooh i've got to tell you guys a secret... 

i've got a bit of an odd job (cow vet) and spend most of my day with my arm up a cows backside scanning for pregnancy... so... i checked out the frequency of the ultrasound scanners i use and its the same as the one's used for human obs/gynae. 

so i've just come home and had a quick go (its a portable backpack ultrasound with goggles and i was definitely lying on the kitchen floor armed with a bottle of cow lube!!!) I saw the little one asleep, most amazing view of just its feet then it woke up and waved... i know some people say not to do this kind of thing too often but as a once in a while treat its so lovely to have a sneaky peak - i guess its a bit like the doppler but in pictures!!!! eeeee!!! i suppose there are some perks to a job where i end up smelling like the nether regions of a cow hey!!!! 

congrats on the lovely, more traditional, non-smelly ultrasound pics today !!!

i'm off to aqua-aerobics for the first time tonight - lets hope i can fit the bloat into a swimming costume or i may have to break into a bikini arghhhhh!
xxx


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - that is hailarious! you scanned your baby with a cow scanner.... i LOVE it. wish i was a cow vet :(

citymouse - both me and DH do want to be team yellow and i do want the suprise on the day. So i dont want to know for sure - i just wanted peoples guesses. BUT the nub on my scan photo is apparently really clear, so those who all know the nub theory etc would prob guess right - and if 20 women all say boy/girl then i would pretty much know hehe! so it was a bad idea lol.

Ive seen other women ask for guesses and they get equal amounts of boys and girls..... but unsure that wud happen for me LOL

Its gonna be SO tough being team yellow.... but totally worth it on the day i reckon :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening everyone!

lucky waula! i had a vet friend who used to scan herself all the time when pregnant- lol.

exciting new from me........

remember me stressing a few days about work and my payrise??

well i told my boss today!!1 it was perfect timing and........ he was thrilled! he said not to worry about anything and we would sort it put together, he was pleased i said i was returning to work, he was so pleased and kept saying i was doing the right thing and how he thought it was sad when couples didnt have children!

i literally could not have had a better response, i am so sooooooo pleased.

a massive weight has been released from my shoulders, and we have officially released the news to the rest of the family. so exciting!

hope everyone is well, im off to catch up on the days postings x


----------



## lauraclili

Excellent news Mrs Cupcake! 

x


----------



## firsttimer1

Great news cupcake, knew it would all work out :hugs:

Its england vs wales at the mo so thats keeping me busy (ps. i originally typed 'my bust' then inst of 'me busy' HAHAHAHA :rofl: ) - then im in birmingham all day tomo so will miss out on a days posts - BOO!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats to the scan girls.

sorry i have not posted my pic, i dont know how to put it up because i only have the paper print out. i will try and take a photo of it and upload it that way perhaps at the weekend...

on the hairy topic, i think my tummy has more fine downy hair.

i have no idea if its a boy or girl. has anyone got an inkling?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

you will know how i feel every day then firsttimer1! catching up is very difficult when everyone chats all day!


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Great news cupcake, knew it would all work out :hugs:
> 
> Its england vs wales at the mo so thats keeping me busy (ps. i originally typed 'my bust' then inst of 'me busy' HAHAHAHA :rofl: ) - then im in birmingham all day tomo so will miss out on a days posts - BOO!

Oooh whereabouts in Brum? I'm having a day off and meeting my friend there for lunch and a bit of shopping!! I may pass you in the street without even knowing!!!! :winkwink::happydance:

xx


----------



## Kas75

Great news abt all the scans today. Its all very exciting :) x


----------



## Nicnak282

CONGRATS to all you ladies on great scans again this last week!!! Bet you're all over-the-moon!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Been too busy to post and catch up this week - I'll try tomorrow - hope you are all feeling fine!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

nicnak - i go all over brum but tomo im stuck in an office on training in the outskirts... its a grotty industrial bit so no chance of seeing me on nice shopping streets LOL ;) Have fun shopping!

xxx


----------



## 2nd time

ft if the hair on your legs is growing faster they say boy if the hb is above 140 they say girl


----------



## 2nd time

omg dont tell the bride hes making her do a sky dive to enter the wedding lol i would kill dh


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful scans ladies! so happy to hear all went well for everyone today and yesterday:happydance:

glad everything went well at work mscupcake:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> ft if the hair on your legs is growing faster they say boy if the hb is above 140 they say girl

mmmm HB is higher than 140.... but i swear hair is growing faster.... so maybe im having a mix! :rofl:

wow she is sky diving in?? what about her dress?? :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

is anyone doing the intelligender test or gender maker test?


----------



## firsttimer1

blessedmomma said:


> is anyone doing the intelligender test or gender maker test?

ive never heard of it? xxx can u post a link??

are u all getting the weird tummy ''bubbles'' ? i assume (tmi) its gas. sooooo gross.


----------



## blessedmomma

intelligender is www.intelligender.com

gendermaker is www.gendermaker.com

they are pee tests that are supposed to tell you the gender. im thinking about getting one for fun. just not sure if i want to spend the money on it:shrug:


----------



## mummy2bm

Hi everyone

Due 17th March with #2

Does any1 know when you can feel kicks with ur 2nd, not sure if it is gas or baby lol


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome mummy! when you feel baby depends on a lot of factors, it could be either for you right now:flower:


----------



## redsox

Mrs Cupcake said:


> evening everyone!
> 
> lucky waula! i had a vet friend who used to scan herself all the time when pregnant- lol.
> 
> exciting new from me........
> 
> remember me stressing a few days about work and my payrise??
> 
> well i told my boss today!!1 it was perfect timing and........ he was thrilled! he said not to worry about anything and we would sort it put together, he was pleased i said i was returning to work, he was so pleased and kept saying i was doing the right thing and how he thought it was sad when couples didnt have children!
> 
> i literally could not have had a better response, i am so sooooooo pleased.
> 
> a massive weight has been released from my shoulders, and we have officially released the news to the rest of the family. so exciting!
> 
> hope everyone is well, im off to catch up on the days postings x

Mrs. Cupcake!!! I am ELATED over here for you! What a great reaction. WOOHOOO!

I now can only hope mine is as half as good as yours....

Hope you can have a mini-celebration with your hubs tonight!


----------



## redsox

Also - Waula - you are killing me with your cow ultrasounds. 

DYING over here. You are too too much - I love it.


----------



## kkl12

Congrats to everyone with the good news today! I was away for the weekend and I have lots of catching up to do!
I had a headache 2 days this weekend... drinking lots of water seemed to help, but I hope they don't continue.
DH and I are going to find out if it's a boy or girl... we are not good at waiting for surprises


----------



## waula

hmmm.. well i'm back from aqua-aerobics. it should be renamed "communal bath time with wobbly OAP's". hmmm not convinced, i'll see how i feel in the morning to see if i call it exercise or not!!!

we're still not sure if we're going to find out or not, might do but keep it to ourselves... we'll see how we feel at the end of october! and if i keep going with my scanner i may find out all by myself oops!!! 

night guys, off to read twilight (my guilty pleasure when the wind and rain are battering the windows!!)

xx


----------



## waula

ps when are people stopping their pregnancy vits? i'm taking sanatogen mother to be (has folic acid in it) plus sanatogen omega 3 - quite keen to keep them up, eating good things too but feels like i'm covering all my bases (and masking the naughtiness of the numerous fillet-o-fish from maccy d's! somehow i can justify them because its fish ha!!)

xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula - you're hilarious! communal bath time with oaps - sounds fun.

redsox - thanks! i literally cannot express how thrilled i am and how relived i am. he was just so fantastic. and like me mum said, this should be an exciting time not a stressful worry filled time, so now i can relax and look forward to it! good luck


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im still taking folic acid but i dont think you need to take it after 12 weeks, i'll probably continue for a few more weeks just to make sure. 

i dont take a general pregnancy vitimans...


----------



## redsox

Mrs Cupcake said:


> im still taking folic acid but i dont think you need to take it after 12 weeks, i'll probably continue for a few more weeks just to make sure.
> 
> i dont take a general pregnancy vitimans...

I was under the impression that we are to take prenatal vitamins for the entirety of our pregnancy, but maybe that's a US recommendation and it's different in the UK. (I know we tend to be a bit more uptight and cautious! :) )


----------



## kimbo46

Had my second early scan today, it put me forward a few days, so i'm now due 25th march instead of 28th :happydance: I know its only three days but I was like "thats nearly half a week!". Small things please this pregnant lady. Also, it means I only have 5 more days left in first tri! Hope everyone else who is due a scan this week goes well x


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## newfielady

kimbo46- that's the same day as me. :D
blessed - I don't know about those gender test. I don't see how they could work :shrug:
redsox -I was taking materna but I'm not loyal to them. Them make me gag (they're not that big they just taste gross) :dohh:


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies! I love all the pictures you guys are posting, I'm jealous that mine was earlier and I didn't get a good view of facial features. We saw during the scan that the baby does in fact have human features. (My friends joke that it's a lizard or a puppy due to my last names, Dragon and now Bernard (St. Bernard))

The midwife assured me that a little spotting is completely normal since a lot of blood vessels are forming. (It wasn't due to sex, it's been weeks since that!) She said she would be extra careful to check on things when I got in next week but that I shouldn't need to come in before that if there's no more bleeding.

My prescription for prenatal vitamins is for 12 months. They said to take them the whole pregnancy and into breast feeding because they're still doing a lot of developing.

They also strongly suggest getting a flu shot and my work was doing them today so I got one. My first one ever. Anyone else getting a flu shot?

I just can't wait until there's a baby bump and I KNOW the baby is growing. And I got some cute maternity clothes!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Just wanted to say congrats on some more great scans!! :)


----------



## MsCrow

kymied said:


> My prescription for prenatal vitamins is for 12 months. They said to take them the whole pregnancy and into breast feeding because they're still doing a lot of developing.
> 
> They also strongly suggest getting a flu shot and my work was doing them today so I got one. My first one ever. Anyone else getting a flu shot?
> 
> I just can't wait until there's a baby bump and I KNOW the baby is growing. And

This is just how I feel now, I said to MrC that although the 20 weeks scan isn't too far away at least from now there's a chance I might start to feel a tiny bump soon and with it some reassurance everything is moving along ok.

I bought some more vitamins at the Baby Show as they were £3 a box. My blood results were really good with my iron said to be 'excellent' despite being mostly vegetarian (I eat fish). I see no harm in continuing the vitamins for a while.

I do want the flu shot this year as I commute by train which is a breeding ground for nasties. I can't do with the thought of being more exposed to colds and flu than I have to be.

Well I told a few people yesterday....my professor as we were discussing my viva. He will try to go for a date a week later which he thinks my supervisor can also make. He was congratulating me, and commiserating about my dad. It was right to email him and explain what was going on. My brothers were just thrilled. My older one cheered and said it was the best thing ever - he has two little boys - and had a little cry on the phone. My other brother was so pleased, which is hard as they have been trying for children for a long time. I know the news will have been difficult. MrC had a quiet beer after we'd been to our favourite Thai restaurant. He was talking about how time will go so fast now. We've been together for 15 years, half my life, but somehow I think the next 15 years will be a blur. If all goes well.

Always a caveat.


----------



## MsCrow

good luck for your scan today Sambles!

FT, thank you for changing my dates  can you add my 20 week scan for 2 November? Ta!


----------



## loolindley

CONGRATULATIONS Littlefish and Laura on your great scans!!! :happydance:

Firsttimer I am sticking with team yellow too!!!!! I hope mine is crossing it's legs on Monday, I don't want any guesses!!!! It's obviously a girl though...I've been sooooo rough!!!! :rofl:

Waula That is hillarious!!! Ha! But very inventive, I am impressed!!! What a treat to see your baby when you want to. Lush! I know you said it was nothing like this, but I just keep thinking back to watching Lambing Live and seeing them ultrasound 400 ewe's in that big metal contraption!!! :rofl: I think I am going to carry on taking my pregnacare vits. Only to make sure that I am getting everything I need. For the sake of a few quid, I think it's probably worth it. They were also 3 for 2 at boots which made them a bit cheaper if anyone is interested?

On the subject of hairy women, Ive remembered that my friend (who has a 4 year old boy) saying that she had to shave her pits twice a day because her hair was growing so fast. I've just checked, and after 24hours, mine isn't that bad, so I must be having a girl!

Mrs Cupcake I am so glad it went well telling your boss. I am going to tell mine next week when I return to work, and am not looking forward to it at all. I am hoping that as he has a daughter about my age with a lo he will be a bit more understanding, but who knows :shrug:

Hi Mummytobm and congratulations on your bfp! :hi:

Just had a look on my vits and they say take during breastfeeding too, so I think I will stick with them. I will also be having the flu jab, because I have asthma, and because of where I work. Like Ms Crow said...trains are a breeding ground for germs with constant air con/heating circulating the same air. :sick:

Good luck with your scan today Sambles. Come and tell us all about it later please!

afm, I am feeling a lot better today. Still a bit of pain, but it has eased so much. I'm under strict instructions to take it easy (from my OH) though, which is exactly what I am doing. However, I really _should_ get out of bed soon!! :rofl:

I have just booked my puppy in to be spayed on Monday. It feels odd that she will be having her bits whipped out on the same day that I will be having my dating scan! Poor thing!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi girls,

Well this is the first time I've been able to bring myself to come on here since being in hospital on Saturday.

You all seem to be getting on great which is so good - although I haven't read everything, there's too much and at the minute I've got the attention span of a goldfish. So if I've missed anything I'm sorry.

I read about someone stopping they're vits in a bit though and just wanted to point out that Pregnacare is recommended throughout pregnancy. I intended to take them for the duration. Haven't taken them since though now as just can't bring myself to get them out of the cupboard.

AFM, I'm holding up. DH went back to work today and this is my first day alone which I'm feeling all panicky about but there you go. The Dr has signed me off for a fortnight. I want to go back to work but at the minute the pain is still taking my breath away at times which wouldn't be good if I was with a customer when it happens. Plus emotionally I'm not ready.

However!! My babe of a Grandmother (who is 90 and still funky as can be) is paying for us to go away for 3 days this weekend to Wales and I cannot wait! Where we are staying looks idyllic and has French doors which open out onto a patio. Am so looking forward to getting there on Friday night and sitting with hubby out there with a glass of wine (feels odd having a drink after so long of abstinence but I'll have one for you girls ;))

Sending you girls :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Dearest Luv
I've been thinking about you every day and wondering how you've been getting on. I'm glad you are signed off for 2 weeks as you need time to just be. Thank goodness for ace grandmothers who have such sensitivity, have a good time away. Really hope things look up soon and drink a glass of wine for me please.
Xx


----------



## loolindley

Sarah, it's good to hear from you. I've also been thinking a lot about you. I am sorry that your dh has gone back to work today, but a weekend away sounds lovely, and just what you need. I hope you have a peaceful time. xx


----------



## newfielady

That sounds like just what you need luv. A nice weekend away with just your hubby. It's goo that you have some time off work. You're going to need some "me" time now. Pop back anytime :hugs:. (I was probably me you read with the vitamins. They taste so gross :sick: I _do_ take them but not every day. I going to try to though. :))


----------



## citymouse

Sarah, glad to see you. Your grandmother sounds lovely. I hope the trip is just what you need. :hugs:


----------



## redsox

Sarah - I am so glad you checked in and you have a lovely weekend ahead of you. What a great gift to have wonderful family that loves and supports you so well. :)


----------



## loolindley

Why oh why are we only allowed to have 2 portions of oily fish a week?!?! seriously, smoked salmon just tasts amazing at the moment, I can't believe I have to ration myself!

Sooooooo unfair!

Ok. Rant over!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

I thought it was a minimum of 2 portions of oily fish rather than a maximum? I know you've got to limit tuna/mackerel etc due to Mercury but thought you could eat as much oily fish as you wanted? Although the mw did tell me no smoked salmon at all cos it's raw


----------



## loolindley

Oh my god, really! I hadn't read that. Oh crap.


----------



## loolindley

Oh god, you're right Sarah. Oh no!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Loo don't panic! It's to do with the risk of food poisoning. You're obviously fine with what you've eaten so far? Just don't eat anymore now you know x


----------



## loolindley

I've learnt my lesson. No more smoked salmon. I'm so stupid! I knew you couldn't eat prawns, but I just didn't think. Well, there is nothing I can do about it now apart from make sure that I don't do it again. Thanks for the heads up Sarah :hugs:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

no probs :hugs: glad I can still be of some use in this thread :D


----------



## newfielady

I am so over being :sick: now. I take my pills at night, have a good day and then forget to take them again when I'm going to bed and wake up feeling awful! And don't even get me started on food :sick:. Just wanted to moan for a minute.


----------



## redsox

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> no probs :hugs: glad I can still be of some use in this thread :D

Oh you are definitely of use! Advice on the vitamins was good too. 

I just had a realization yesterday that I went through the full body scanner at the airport - likely not a big deal, but I was a little upset for a moment when I realized it. 

Sometimes I think we know TOO much these days about what could be bad and therefore REALLY freak ourselves out about how much we need to try to avoid.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

I definitely think there is a lot to be said for that Redsox - like my Mum said, when she had me they didn't even have ultrasound and a pregnancy test was done by the chemists and took days and days to come back!

She said they knew nothing about not drinking caffinated drinks, or what foods to avoid or two thirds of the things we know now. 

Sometimes all this knowledge works only to worry us more I think


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## MsCrow

I agree about the amount of info. It's too much. Women have been having healthy pregnancies since forever, all this information, some pretty circumspect, is stress causing!

On salmon, if it were me I'd say, sate your craving with the fresh hot smoked salmon that you cook and that would be perfectly ok....and soooooo tasty.


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Great scan pics Ladies ~ Congrats :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

luv- im so glad to hear from you. i had 2 mc and it was incredibly hard to get through. my heart is with you. im happy to hear you are takng a vacation too, thanks grandma!:hugs:

new- im not sure how the tests are supposed to work. i have heard a lot of good things about them, but i used the intelligender with my 4th baby and it said girl, he is a boy. 

i am still taking my folic acid, but have been off my vitamins a few weeks. they make me extremely sick. i will start taking them again when i can. we eat very healthy for the most part so im not worried about it. 

i have never had a flu shot, not starting now. i can understand women doing it, but its just not for me. more of a personal choice.


----------



## firsttimer1

SOOOOOO much to catch up on lol :)

*mummy2bm* - welcome, ive added you to the first page list! :hugs:

*waula* - ive started to take my preg vits every other day now. I cant afford to keep buying the pregnacare ones so thought i wud space them out lol. 

*kimbo46 *- congrats on being put forward hun :)

*MsCrow* - im so glad you spoke to your prof and also told a few people who were delighted for you :hugs: Its a great feeling to share the news xxx ps. also, you have now made me want thai for dinner..... but i have steak. not even nearly close :( also, ive changed ur date :)

*Loo*- im glad im not the only team yellow, we can tough it out together. do you have an inkling as to what your having? Just a feeling?? also my mw said oily fish is fine to eat..and just to avoid the ones on the nhs list ..so im not limiting it. ive just cut out tuna all together. Infact i prob eat prawns once a week and salmon once a week.... and one other fish once a week.... Im sorry but if i cut out EVERYTHING on the 'ok' list i would go :wacko: HAHA

*Sarah* - have a bloody FABULOUS time in wales - you deserve it :hugs: and what a great grandma you have! xxx loads of love to you xxx

*blessedmomma *- someone at work today was talking about all the gender tests - but im now going to avoid them, just incase they all say the same thing haha

so hello ladies anyway :hugs: did we have any scans today... i think there was one lady having one today? may be wrong though. will check first page in a sec. 

is anyone else getting worse all over tummy aches now? ive had it on and off the last 2/3 days??? last night was the worst. Im not worried as used doppler yest and also no spotting etc. And its not cramps.... its just ACHES.

Just curious :hugs:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> SOOOOOO much to catch up on lol :)
> 
> *mummy2bm* - welcome, ive added you to the first page list! :hugs:
> 
> *waula* - ive started to take my preg vits every other day now. I cant afford to keep buying the pregnacare ones so thought i wud space them out lol.
> 
> *kimbo46 *- congrats on being put forward hun :)
> 
> *MsCrow* - im so glad you spoke to your prof and also told a few people who were delighted for you :hugs: Its a great feeling to share the news xxx ps. also, you have now made me want thai for dinner..... but i have steak. not even nearly close :( also, ive changed ur date :)
> 
> *Loo*- im glad im not the only team yellow, we can tough it out together. do you have an inkling as to what your having? Just a feeling?? also my mw said oily fish is fine to eat..and just to avoid the ones on the nhs list ..so im not limiting it. ive just cut out tuna all together. Infact i prob eat prawns once a week and salmon once a week.... and one other fish once a week.... Im sorry but if i cut out EVERYTHING on the 'ok' list i would go :wacko: HAHA
> 
> *Sarah* - have a bloody FABULOUS time in wales - you deserve it :hugs: and what a great grandma you have! xxx loads of love to you xxx
> 
> *blessedmomma *- someone at work today was talking about all the gender tests - but im now going to avoid them, just incase they all say the same thing haha
> 
> so hello ladies anyway :hugs: did we have any scans today... i think there was one lady having one today? may be wrong though. will check first page in a sec.
> 
> is anyone else getting worse all over tummy aches now? ive had it on and off the last 2/3 days??? last night was the worst. Im not worried as used doppler yest and also no spotting etc. And its not cramps.... its just ACHES.
> 
> Just curious :hugs:

Any chance the tummy pains are related to constipation? I was having them yesterday and was afforded a little relief this morning and the pains have ceased. 

My scan is on Friday and I didn't update you all, but essentially when I went for my pre-scan bloodwork last Friday the practice was not very accomodating about my request to NOT be given details or odds on Down Syndrome etc. I tried explaining over and over I just wanted to know about life-threatening issues (for baby or myself) or if it seemed unlikely baby would make it to term. They were fairly rigid and I am just so tired of fighting that I relented and went with the flow. I was upset that morning about it all, but quickly came around and realized maybe I just need to know and deal. I mean even if they tell me I have a 1 in 2 chance of baby with Downs - that's still only 50%! So we are going to try to take it as it comes and trust God that we get better news than we could have imagined and finally relax. 

We still haven't told anyone aside from a few close friends here in DC and I am unsure when we will share with family. Hope Friday brings a fantastic scan and the excitement and emotional investment can begin!!!! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im a peach! Awesome :)

redsox - dont think its related to constipation as i went yesterday / this morn and aches were today ... unsure if its just muscles....mmmm.

Thats crap that your surgery didnt take on your view about downes. they should! Its the mums right not to know if doesnt want to!!! xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am not even going to tryy to cach up i would still be here 2 morrow.

whats been going on in the world of march mummy ha

got izzy first crimbo prezzie today only some finger paints they were on offer for 99p BARGIIN HA XX


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im a peach! Awesome :)
> 
> redsox - dont think its related to constipation as i went yesterday / this morn and aches were today ... unsure if its just muscles....mmmm.
> 
> Thats crap that your surgery didnt take on your view about downes. they should! Its the mums right not to know if doesnt want to!!! xxx

Maybe you are getting round ligament pains as your uterus is rising??? :)

And you know what that means - it's almost Bump time!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm getting cramps been getting them on and off for weeks now. Seemed to have died down a bit the last couple of weeks but started back up again today.
They are really annoying but like you Kas I know bubba is fine :winkwink:

I'll post a pic of my bump tomorrow...it's fairly large :blush: but then I'm putting that down to my age and because it's my third. 

Hope everyone is well...I'm a Lime today :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - im sooo happy your a lime :)

redsox - its hard as i have NO idea what round ligament pain is. would 13 weeks be right for that? xxx

thanks for all the help :)

danielle - Great bargain!!! izzy is soooo gorgeous, do u dress her up in funny stuff? ive seen a baby pumkin outfit i want for babys first halloween HAHA. 

i went to a halloween party a few years ago ddressed as a giant punpkin... of course i arrived to find all the other girls in sexy little dresses :rofl: i looked so darn funny!


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> glow - im sooo happy your a lime :)
> 
> redsox - its hard as i have NO idea what round ligament pain is. would 13 weeks be right for that? xxx
> 
> thanks for all the help :)
> 
> danielle - Great bargain!!! izzy is soooo gorgeous, do u dress her up in funny stuff? ive seen a baby pumkin outfit i want for babys first halloween HAHA.
> 
> i went to a halloween party a few years ago ddressed as a giant punpkin... of course i arrived to find all the other girls in sexy little dresses :rofl: i looked so darn funny!

Here is what the American Pregnancy Association says on round ligament pain. Sounds like you are just getting the start of it! Lucky you. :)

_Round ligament pain is most common during the second trimester. Women may have a sharp pain in their abdomen or hip area that is either on one side or both. Some women even report pain that extends into the groin area. Round ligament pain is considered a normal part of pregnancy as your body goes through many different changes. 

*What causes round ligament pain?*The round ligament supports the uterus and stretches during pregnancy. It connects the front portion of the uterus to the groin. These ligaments contract and relax like muscles, but much more slowly. Any movement (including going from a sitting position to standing position quickly, laughing, or coughing) that stretches these ligaments, by making the ligaments contract quickly, can cause a woman to experience pain. Round ligament pain should only last for a few seconds. 

*What can be done to alleviate round ligament pain?*Rest is one of the best ways to help with this kind of pain. Changing positions slowly allows the ligaments to stretch more gradually and can help alleviate any pain. If you know that you are going to sneeze, cough, or laugh you can bend and flex your hips, which can reduce the pull on the ligaments. If you are having consistent round ligament pain your health care provider may recommend daily stretching exercises. The most common exercise is done by placing your hands and knees on the floor, lowering your head to the floor, and keeping your bottom in the air.

*When should I call my health care provider?*If the pain persists after resting, or it is accompanied by severe pain, you would want to notify your health care provider. If the pain lasts for more than a few minutes you should contact your health care provider immediately. You would also want to notify your health care provider if the pain is accompanied by any bleeding, cramping, fever, chills, nausea, vomiting, or change in vaginal discharge. _


----------



## xdaniellexpx

o yes i shal be getting her 1 of them and taking her trick or treating so i can eat all the sweetys xx


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmm that sounds like it!!! cheers hun! x


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> mmmm that sounds like it!!! cheers hun! x

Woohoo!!!

Can you do a (gentle) happy dance boogie for a second tri symptom!!!!

Good for you!


----------



## firsttimer1

:happydance:

YAY!!!! although - later i might find out its just constipation hehehehehe

actually i forgot, i said i would join 2nd tri from week 13... which is now! Its seems much more applicable now.


----------



## 2nd time

hi everyone i am sooo tiared agin tthis having 2 under 2 and being pregnant is not fun boo hoo wow is me lol


----------



## redsox

2nd time said:


> hi everyone i am sooo tiared agin tthis having 2 under 2 and being pregnant is not fun boo hoo wow is me lol

Oy! That is rough! Tipping my cap to you!


----------



## 2nd time

took my lo to baby clinic today for er 6 month check she is 13lb 5 oz and 2ft 1.6 inch tall i wondered why i was getting out of breath carryng her an dd1 upstairs dd weighs 19lb 12 oz thats lie 3 stoe of babay on the outsie and one on the inside lol i might have to stop carrying them together


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> took my lo to baby clinic today for er 6 month check she is 13lb 5 oz and 2ft 1.6 inch tall i wondered why i was getting out of breath carryng her an dd1 upstairs dd weighs 19lb 12 oz thats lie 3 stoe of babay on the outsie and one on the inside lol i might have to stop carrying them together

i cant imagine having a lo at the mo with the extreme tiredness that comes with first tri - but im pleased to hear it can be done for future reference!! :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

That's sounds like what I've had too. When I move to quickly or stand up fast it causes a sharp but quick pain across the lower stomach. I just sit down and stand up again more slowly and it's fine. Good to know it normal.


----------



## looley

HI all! Just read 50 million pages to attempt(!) to catch up.Hope your all well. 
Nice to see you on here Sarah, thank you for the advice, hope you and hub have a fab time in Wales, where abouts are you off to? Im in the North.

Lovely to see everyones fab scans.Lots of you mentioned your NT meaurement. I wasn't told mine did you all ask or were you told? She said everything looked fine though?

Sooo nervous about my 20 week one. First timer my 20w scan is 12 October could you add me to the list please?

I've been having horrible round ligament pain too, especially if i been walking loads :0( it's horrid. All my work trousers are too tight and uncomfortable now so have been having a look on ebay and topshop/H&m for stuff. got a few tops, jeans etc. The first 12 weeks seemed to go slow but now the last few have gone fast! 

Had a bit of a stress at work this week, someone I work with has mumps, but phoned the midwife and she said no major panics. Chicken pox is the one to watch out for in first 12 weeks.

xxlooleyxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am fed up of beeing in the first try my doc rekons i misscarried around3/4 weeks and got preg again strait away thats y i was only 8 weeks at my scan :(


----------



## newfielady

Oh ladies, I've just had a though. I have an eye doctor appointment tomorrow. DO you think there is any harm to that? I can't see how, he don't x-ray my eyes or anything. :wacko: On the plus side, tomorrow is the start of the annual Craft and Trade Show! I'm going to keep my eyes open for baby stuff. And buy some of that delicious homemade fudge. :thumbup: For some reason fudge doesn't make me :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

That sounds like an awful lot to carry :wacko:

Here's my 11 week bump pic

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_7142D727-3FF2-315B-928E-CE72F2CA4B5E.jpg


----------



## newfielady

Wow. I've seem to have gone down on the bloat side, hoping that means I'll "pop" soon. :D


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> Oh ladies, I've just had a though. I have an eye doctor appointment tomorrow. DO you think there is any harm to that? I can't see how, he don't x-ray my eyes or anything. :wacko: On the plus side, tomorrow is the start of the annual Craft and Trade Show! I'm going to keep my eyes open for baby stuff. And buy some of that delicious homemade fudge. :thumbup: For some reason fudge doesn't make me :sick: :rofl:

My OB told me to go to the eye doctor, so you are in the clear. When I went to the dentist yesterday for a check-up they wanted an xray and I told them I was pregnant - and no xray! So just let them know in case they need to make minor adjustments in treatment. 

Ooooh fudge sounds good right now! I think... Ha!

Glowstar - I can't remember - is this your first? I have had some crazy bloat, but not a bump like that! It's lovely!


----------



## Glowstar

It's my 3rd Redsox....been a long time though as I am 40 and my youngest is 13 but I think my body seems to be remembering what to do a lot quicker this time...someone said I looked 20 weeks yesterday :blush::wacko:


----------



## redsox

Glowstar said:


> It's my 3rd Redsox....been a long time though as I am 40 and my youngest is 13 but I think my body seems to be remembering what to do a lot quicker this time...someone said I looked 20 weeks yesterday :blush::wacko:

Oh yes! Sorry, now I remember. :)

Okay - you do not look 20 weeks and WOW - 40 looks great on you! :) You have nothing to be ashamed about. :)

I think your bump is just _lush_ as you Brits would say. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

glowstar- thats a pretty bump!:thumbup:


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> glowstar- thats a pretty bump!:thumbup:

thanks for chiming in blessedmomma so i don't feel like a weirdo fawning over glowstar's bump.

=D&gt;


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- why does your doc think you mc? did you have a bleed or something around that time after getting a bfp?


----------



## Glowstar

Are they scanning you again soon Danielle??


----------



## 2nd time

i just said to my dh why is my bumpso big and he said its fat it was big before lol i do love him he always suggers the pill lol


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - let us know if you get anything at the fair!! :)

glowstar - i have soooo much bump envy right now! AMAZING! and youve just reminded me that i need to take my 13th week bump piccie in the morning :) 

will post it tomo!

redsox - i was just about to say that brits dont say lush all the time hahaha, then my oh goes ''what?? you say it about 20 times a day!'' so i stand corrected :)

My fav words to say which are very brit are: lush , blimey, codswallop and plonker :) im also one of those annoying brits who even annoy other brits by saying yaaaar (rhymes with tar) instead of yes or yep! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> i just said to my dh why is my bumpso big and he said its fat it was big before lol i do love him he always suggers the pill lol

my DH knows better :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> am fed up of beeing in the first try my doc rekons i misscarried around3/4 weeks and got preg again strait away thats y i was only 8 weeks at my scan :(

sorry hun - only just seen this post.

But you would literally have had to have got pregnant the same week you mc'd?? Mmmmm. 

Ok have you demanded another scan? You really should hun as that would give you a definate answer and make u relax more. I still cannot believe you have not been offered one. I would be fuming. Stop being nice and throw a little tantrum.... i bet izzy could show you how ;)

In all seriousness they cant say osmething like that and NOT offer you a scan??


----------



## Glowstar

Well I'm a Northerner so I do say Lush sometimes but to describe something really nice I would probably use the words 'Mint' or 'Fit'. 

I also lived in Scotland for 17 years so have a bit of a strange accent and sometimes use Scottish slang but no one here really knows what the hell I am saying :haha::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar said:


> Well I'm a Northerner so I do say Lush sometimes but to describe something really nice I would probably use the words 'Mint' or 'Fit'.
> 
> I also lived in Scotland for 17 years so have a bit of a strange accent and sometimes use Scottish slang but no one here really knows what the hell I am saying :haha::haha:

i dont think ive ever said mint or fit to describe something in my life! I love how the british dialect changes so much region to region :flower:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

she neva said it defnatly happend but she said over 60% of pregencys misscarray before mother even nos shes pregnant the first day of my last period was the 8th of june wich was veryyy hevy to the point i soaked thew my pjs and onto my mattress i didnt think anything of it tho because i was a few days late. so she said it could of been a miss carrage and ive conceved again end of june.

nope no scan need to meet my midwife as i have just changed docs:(


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- wow hun, that would make sense. im sorry to hear that. i guess you werent sad though since you didnt know. its sad to hear now though:cry:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep i am sad but i didnt no and i wuddnt have this lil baba xx


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> she neva said it defnatly happend but she said over 60% of pregencys misscarray before mother even nos shes pregnant the first day of my last period was the 8th of june wich was veryyy hevy to the point i soaked thew my pjs and onto my mattress i didnt think anything of it tho because i was a few days late. so she said it could of been a miss carrage and ive conceved again end of june.
> 
> nope no scan need to meet my midwife as i have just changed docs:(

is your ticker now ammended to what she thinks you are yeh? so your scan was 8 weeks your now 10 weeks? Either way hun (and of course a mc is VERY sad) the good thing is you ARE pregnant and this baby is going to be fine :hugs: and in the scheme of things your only 2-3 weeks behind us... :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thats right hun! i hope you get everything set up quick with your new doc and get another scan soon:flower:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep its rite am 10 weeks xx


----------



## sezabell

im just a little bit excited and nervous and scared as i have my first scan tomorrow


----------



## firsttimer1

i cant wait till you have your scan and can start to relax and enjoy it danielle :hugs: xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

sezabell - you will be fine hun :hugs: are you going with somebody? xxxx

ok you eagle eyed ladies - ive slightly changed our group name to March mamas 2012 (used to be mid march mamas) as i think some ladies think they cant post here if they are early or late march!!!

:) xxxx we have evolved..... haha....


----------



## lauraclili

We are the next generation of March Mamas! Or as least, our babies will be the next generation...


----------



## firsttimer1

true.....lol

oh gosh i just ate hovis biscuits with cheese and pickle and now feel :sick:


----------



## looley

ha ha I'm getting confused here now Firsttimer ha ha doesn't take much! XX


----------



## 2nd time

lol good name change lol i still carry my march mummy badge from this year lol


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse -you will enjoy it when she arrives hun :) what time is it over there? Its 9:50pm here and im already ready for bed haha xxx

ps looley...oops! Its your fault tho - u reminded me i needed to change the name heehee :rofl:


----------



## redsox

2nd time said:


> lol good name change lol i still carry my march mummy badge from this year lol

Wow - we know what your fertile month is!! JULY!


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> lol good name change lol i still carry my march mummy badge from this year lol
> 
> Wow - we know what your fertile month is!! JULY!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

can pop in?? due 29th here :) scan on 26th sept... had several already mind :) xx


----------



## 2nd time

redsox said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> lol good name change lol i still carry my march mummy badge from this year lol
> 
> Wow - we know what your fertile month is!! JULY!Click to expand...

i conceived on 17th june 2 years running lol


----------



## firsttimer1

x-amy-x said:


> can pop in?? due 29th here :) scan on 26th sept... had several already mind :) xx

WELCOME!!! :hugs:

I will add you to the first oage hun :thumbup:

Im off to bed now. My cheese and pickle on biscuits has made me feel :sick: and even my fav batman film cant keep me up :sleep:

Night everybody - chat to you lovelies tomorrow :coffee:

xxxx


----------



## redsox

2nd time said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> lol good name change lol i still carry my march mummy badge from this year lol
> 
> Wow - we know what your fertile month is!! JULY!Click to expand...
> 
> i conceived on 17th june 2 years running lolClick to expand...

That is CRAZY!!! Were you born in June? I once read that women are more fertile around their own birthday!

I thought it was amazing that we likely conceived on July 2nd, the day we were given as a due date with my first pregnancy that ended in miscarriage in late January/early February. 

I like to think now that God meant for us to have a baby on July 2nd - just how it worked it wasn't what I had originally expected, but I am thrilled now. :)

I think you might want to take a night off on June 17th next year?!?!?!:haha:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## newfielady

I'll be sure to let you know if I buy something cute. :winkwink:
Danielle it's a bit confusing when you miscarry and then get pregnant again right away, I know. I never actually believed that light crampless bleeding I had was a miscarriage but my scan said 6 weeks so it was right on the money with the miscarriage time.


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats Amy..just saw now!!! x


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> lol good name change lol i still carry my march mummy badge from this year lol
> 
> Wow - we know what your fertile month is!! JULY!Click to expand...
> 
> i conceived on 17th june 2 years running lolClick to expand...
> 
> That is CRAZY!!! Were you born in June? I once read that women are more fertile around their own birthday!
> 
> I thought it was amazing that we likely conceived on July 2nd, the day we were given as a due date with my first pregnancy that ended in miscarriage in late January/early February.
> 
> I like to think now that God meant for us to have a baby on July 2nd - just how it worked it wasn't what I had originally expected, but I am thrilled now. :)
> 
> I think you might want to take a night off on June 17th next year?!?!?!:haha:Click to expand...

that is kinda crazy! i have never heard about being more fertile around your bday. i had 2 mc before getting pregnant with my oldest dd and she was conceived mid-jan when my first mc was due. :flower:

citymouse- i hope you get some energy back soon hun! i have heard that low protein and carbs will zap you fast as baby really uses it up right now :winkwink:

new- im sorry to hear that hun, glad you are preggo with us now though! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome amy!:flower:


----------



## newfielady

I'm glad I'm here with all you lovely ladies too.
Welcome to any new members I missed. :D


----------



## Froggi

Helllllo :D


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Amy :)

MrC told work yesterday and has since printed an A4 copy of the scan off and pinned it to his wall. It's so sweet but rather strange to know a picture of my uterus and its contents is around for all and sundry. Everyone was commenting on how lovely it'll be to have a March baby. 

My boss was out and now I shall be away for over a week, I hope to tell them in ten days or so. No bump for me yet. I keep wondering when I'll feel something.


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Froggi! How are you? xxx

MsCrow - its sooooo sweet that Mr C has hung up the scan photo. Ive put mine in a baby journal im starting :)

*SO GOOD MORNING TO EVERYBODY *

i *think* ive had some good news today - i got my nuchal test results and my chance is 1 in 58,000. Thats good right? seems to be from what i can tell online. 

ALSO at the same time my cow and gate cushy toy arrived! I took a picture of it with the neutral baby grow my SIL bought us :) Too cute.

Ive attached my week 13 ''bump photo''. No real bump for me yet (pretty sure ive always had a slight bump haha) BUT i swear the bloat has gone down, i look smaller than i did at week 7 im sure of it! YAY! just really want a bump :( Hurry up will you! ;)


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im a peach! Awesome :)

:dance: Congrats on *'PEACHHOOD'* :yipee:



Glowstar said:


> Hope everyone is well...I'm a Lime today :happydance:

:dance: Congrats on* 'LIMEHOOD' *:yipee:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks kelly :)

Good luck to kkl12 who has a scan today... and Redsox.... yours is tomorrow!! :) Are you excited??


----------



## KellyC75

Glowstar said:


> It's my 3rd Redsox....been a long time though as I am 40 and my youngest is 13 but I think my body seems to be remembering what to do a lot quicker this time...someone said I looked 20 weeks yesterday :blush::wacko:


Wow! ~ You look amazing :kiss:



firsttimer1 said:


> ok you eagle eyed ladies - ive slightly changed our group name to March mamas 2012 (used to be mid march mamas) as i think some ladies think they cant post here if they are early or late march!!!
> 
> :) xxxx we have evolved..... haha....

Yey! :wohoo: Love the new name:thumbup:



x-amy-x said:


> can pop in?? due 29th here :) scan on 26th sept... had several already mind :) xx

:wave:



2nd time said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> lol good name change lol i still carry my march mummy badge from this year lol
> 
> Wow - we know what your fertile month is!! JULY!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i conceived on 17th june 2 years running lolClick to expand...

 :coolio:


----------



## KellyC75

Im starting *ORANGEHOOD* today :dance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

cute bump firsttimer!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how r u all?x


----------



## firsttimer1

kelly - can u feel your baby move yet seen as this isnt your first??? so exciting :)

Luvubub - thanks :) cant wiat for it to become more of a bump tho :hugs:

danielle - im fine thanks hun, how are u feeling today?? i moved into 2nd tri today. It felt right :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am feeling good not sicky today. just beeing thinking this pregency is going to be 12 months if u take my other 1 in2 accout gurrrrr i cant wait for 2nd tri i refuse to go into first tri i cant handle the bad news :(


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i agree danielle - stay out of first tri :hugs: not long till 2nd tri for you anyway as i wud move in at 12 weeks if i were you - its far more applicable after the scan :)

glad ur feeling good today hun. are u feeling more positive too? xxx


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> kelly - can u feel your baby move yet seen as this isnt your first??? so exciting :)

Not yet! I thought I did the other day, but think it was just wind! :dohh::blush::haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep am in a good place hers some pics of my lil stinker
 



Attached Files:







319488_145850298842071_100002513057183_242732_1029977834_n.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4









317146_145850472175387_100002513057183_242733_1030762697_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3









307487_145850702175364_100002513057183_242734_887016452_n.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 3









302150_145850788842022_100002513057183_242735_1752726880_n.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firsttimer1

kelly - the wind in pregnancy is grosssssss lol. The other day i felt like i had (tmi) bubbles in my tummy!!! So grosssssss.

danielle - i love it when you update us with Izzy photos... as usual.... GORGEOUS!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

aww thanks love her to bits shes fast a sleep snuggled up with her teddy xx


----------



## firsttimer1

thats tooooo cute :) wish i had one! an izzy - not a teddy LOL

im freezing all the time lately. Unsure if its this stupid ''summer'' weather or just me :cold:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i might start renting her out £10 a hour any offers haha.

ive got my heating on full xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey ladies...I have been flitting around the pages whilst sunning myself on the beach in Biarritz...its a hard life.....27 degrees or so, lovely blue skies, fab. Burnt my frigging feet yesterday...its always something with my pasty pale skin, hope LO take after its dad...lucky boy! Brown already. 

Well I just don't feel pregnant....no nausea, 'bump' still there (though think its still bloat :-(), yes I am tired but that could be the heat. Sore nipple like you would not believe!!!!! Just feeling a bit detached...and doppler is a couple of thousand miles away. Suppose I want to know...anyone else symptomless (ish) but probably just used to it being the norm. Just can wait till bigger bump and I feel baby move :-D

I am having a lovely holiday....but feels weird not feeling ill and pregnant but still not being able to have a decent bottle of vino :-( 

P.s. I did see your NT/combined results FT - they are amazingly low, congrats x x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch! glad your having fun hun - sounds lush :hugs: im so jealous, wud love to be on holiday. Our honeymoon last June seems like agggggggggggggggges ago.

I feel totally normal today just freezing - which is prob down to english weather rather than pregnancy lol. Had tummy ache last couple of days but gone today.

so i guess i feel fine too? dont worry hun - and your doppler will be waiting for when your home :)

HAVE FUN!!!! :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Firsttimer I have an gut feeling that it's a girl. Only based on how crap I have been feeling throughout the first tri though! Defo sticking to team yellow. There is no rush for us! Oh, congrats on being a peach!!! Love the babygro too! Sooo cute!
Yes to the all over tummy pains btw. I have been having them really really bad over the past few days, and am glad I had the scan on Monday, because I would be totally freaking out by now. The thing is, most of the pain is no where near where he was looking for the baby, it is much higher, so I don't understand it at all. :shrug:

Glowstar - Congrats on being a lime!!! :happydance: Great bump pic by the way!! It's huge for 11 weeks!!! 

2ndTime - I think you sound like superwoman! You have so much on your plate! I can barely cope with a lime sized baby in my tummy!

Looley You're a flipping orange!!!!! I am so jealous, and pleased for you :rofl: Sorry you are having stress at work. I'm paranoid about getting chicken pox, as I have never had it. I'm just hoping that I am immune rather than just lucky!

Danielle thats nuts about the possible miscarriage. Did you have any bleeding? It must be so odd to find out something like that :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies!!! I hope you are all good?! xxxx

MsCrow I love the fact that MrC has put an enlarged picture of your uterus up for everyone to see!!! Now THAT is pride :rofl:

Kelly Congrats on being an orange!!!!

Danielle - your pics of izzy are just gorgeous! My heart melts every time I see her :hugs:

Afm, apart from my tummy pain still there, nothing really to report. I had a terrible night. I woke up at 3am, and was just full of negative thoughts. Not about the baby, but about stuff that I went through 10 years ago. I was running over senarios that happened, and it was really getting me down! I have no idea what brought it on at all, so in the end I read my book to occupy my mind, and was still reading when OH woke up at 6.30 for work. I dropped off for a couple of hours about 7, but feel tired for it.

4 more sleeps until my dating scan!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

Just realised it is nearly 12 and I am STILL in bed!!! Such a lazy mare!!!! I am getting up now!

Also seent hat Mitch is looking on the page too!! YOU ARE ON HOLIDAY!!!!! STEP AWAY FROM BABY & BUMP!!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loolindley - you sound like you need a good sleep hun and deserved that lay in! :hugs:

wish i was bk in bed boohoo. 

keep thinking how far off late october feels for the next scan. Im literally just wishing time away. and im about to be sooooooooooooo busy with work as starting sep 26th i will be delivering training every day to 20+ people!! Hope i feel ok to do it and dont get worn out. will be doing it until november :( BOOOOOOO for work.

wish we had one the lottery last week LOL


----------



## xdaniellexpx

just herd ladies cristmas is ment to be 3x worse than last year 100% white christmas yay x


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh danielle i blinking hope so!!!! that wud be AMAZING!!!! i loved the snow last year - made many a snow figure ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

anooo only thing is no chance of us running up and down the street with a big bump hahah x


----------



## firsttimer1

i dont mind at all LOL, im happy to stay at home heehee :) bring on the snow! Its cold enough now for it i swear! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch.....glad you enjoying your holiday! try not to worry, baby is just fine but you are getting over the hump now and you'll be getting your 'pregnancy glow' now so that's prob why you feel a bit symptomless...won't be long now and you'll feel those first flutters! xxx

Kas....can imagine your snow figures :haha::winkwink:

Loo...only a few more sleeps to go :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh danielle i blinking hope so!!!! that wud be AMAZING!!!! i loved the snow last year - made many a snow figure ;)

Is that a politically correct snow man? lol!!! :rofl:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> Thanks kelly :)
> 
> Good luck to kkl12 who has a scan today... and Redsox.... yours is tomorrow!! :) Are you excited??

Have pockets of excitement, but also moments of being terrfied. Thank goodness only one more day to go! And it's bright and early at 7am!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i just can wait 4 crimbo had no oh last year it was veryyy sad he was behind bars :(


----------



## firsttimer1

redsoc- it will be here before u know it, one more sleep :dance: then you can post your happy scan pic and story :happydance: YAY!

danielle - WELL this christmas is going to be massively important for ther three of you then, altogether! :hugs: when did your oh first meet izzy? was he in prison at the time? sorry if i shouldnt ask - i wont be offended if you dont want to talk about it :hugs:

ps... just making lunch - a bagette with salad, chicken and.... jalepenos!!! lots of them!! Im the new mitch :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

he met her when she was 16hrs old i was up and on my feet few hours after having her so phoned the prison and they arranged a 3 hour visit for us. he seen her evey week for 3 hours :(


----------



## littleANDlost

Good afternoon you lovely ladies, it&#8217;s been two days and I seem to have missed so much! 

I've been quite distant, not just on here but with everyone of late and I've decided to snap out of it! I think I&#8217;ve most definitely had the pregnancy blues, which is just ridicules as I have no reason to be feeling down. Don't mean to moan to you guys but just kinda feel the need to let you know what&#8217;s been happening. I&#8217;ve suffered depression since I was 14 and been on and off medication for it for years but since finding out I was pregnant everything seemed fine, until a few weeks ago. 

Does anyone else no longer feel pregnant? I'm now desperate to start feeling the baby move but know it could be weeks and weeks before then :(


----------



## kkl12

My appointment isn't until 4:15 this afternoon, and its only 8am here! this day is going to drag...


----------



## mitchnorm

Little and Lost - note my previous post, not feeling pregnant at all. Glostar mentioned we are probably over the hump and feeling more like ourselves 

FT - I can't find jalapenos at all over here :-( need to have a good hunt in supermarket tomorrow!!

Food over here is a mine field, loads of cheeses ....iffy, meat...always underdone nope and worried about most seafood ha ha

Travelling inland to stay with some friends tomorrow so easier to watch what I am eating  

X


----------



## MsCrow

Mitch and L&L I don't 'feel' pregnant anymore either, but then I never did in the first place so it was a HUGE relief to see the baby on the scan this week. My bloating has gone down and I am less emotional, sort of. Like you I want to feel a bump soon, even just a tiinnnny one so that I am least know I'm pregnant. 

Well totally jealous of Biarritz as it's bloody cold here, I'm about to put the heating on and henna my hair. I just got it cut and want it flame red again for a conference in London from tomorrow. Followed by mentoring sessions down there till Wednesday. Phew.


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh danielle i blinking hope so!!!! that wud be AMAZING!!!! i loved the snow last year - made many a snow figure ;)
> 
> Is that a politically correct snow man? lol!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

You have no idea...... :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> he met her when she was 16hrs old i was up and on my feet few hours after having her so phoned the prison and they arranged a 3 hour visit for us. he seen her evey week for 3 hours :(

Thanks for sharing hun :hugs: well you definately have alot to make up for this christmas then - and izzy will be more aware this year of the colours and tree etc... gosh i love christmas! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

littleandlost - thank you for sharing that with us hun. Depression is one of those things that will always be there, but doesnt have to control you. Im glad your feeling a little better and if you ever need a pick me up then you know that we are here :) a few of us do not feel pregnant... i think were just stuck in that ''inbewteen'' time now... between ms etc and a bump!!

kk12 - time will start going quicker.... kp yourself busy!!!

mitch - haha no jalepenos for you means more for me! well, no it doesnt. But ha-ha!!! :devil:

so ive been on 2nd tri today and lordy the hormones are rife. Honestly, if people post something wrong and get pulled up for it then its all 'i was only joking so lighten up' etc. Im not sure women (and im not excluding me from this) realise how hormones can take over, and how unsupportive posts can be very hurtful. The women behind the computer screens are pregnant and need positivity not blame/abuse/negativity LOL. Gahhhhhhh.

and btw the negative posts werent towards me - but they are still there and that sucks. 

im going to try to avoid anything from now on where they start to creep in!


----------



## littleANDlost

Just reading through the pages seems to help even if i don't actualy post, it's nice to know I'm not alone. And hearing all the good news about scans always cheers me up to. thank you all for always being lovely!


----------



## firsttimer1

ok ladies - is it possible for MS to start at 13 weeks if not previosuly had it? i wudnt have thought so but yesterday and today i have been feeling sicky??? hoping its just a bug.... :shrug:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> littleandlost - thank you for sharing that with us hun. Depression is one of those things that will always be there, but doesnt have to control you. Im glad your feeling a little better and if you ever need a pick me up then you know that we are here :) a few of us do not feel pregnant... i think were just stuck in that ''inbewteen'' time now... between ms etc and a bump!!
> 
> kk12 - time will start going quicker.... kp yourself busy!!!
> 
> mitch - haha no jalepenos for you means more for me! well, no it doesnt. But ha-ha!!! :devil:
> 
> so ive been on 2nd tri today and lordy the hormones are rife. Honestly, if people post something wrong and get pulled up for it then its all 'i was only joking so lighten up' etc. Im not sure women (and im not excluding me from this) realise how hormones can take over, and how unsupportive posts can be very hurtful. The women behind the computer screens are pregnant and need positivity not blame/abuse/negativity LOL. Gahhhhhhh.
> 
> and btw the negative posts werent towards me - but they are still there and that sucks.
> 
> im going to try to avoid anything from now on where they start to creep in!

FT - I have at this point sworn off all other chat areas aside from our thread. We are such a good group that I don't need to run the risk of reading negative comments or doing my head in by reading bad news. Sort of head in the sand, but when you have a good thing going, why mess?

Little and Lost - I am glad you are coming around and know that you might have a bout or two of depression, but seem ready to conquer it. I too have stuggled most of my life and do have concerns about post-partum, but I am going to do some research about little things I can maybe do to help minimize the impact. 

Oddly, one thing that has been gaining interest here in the States is preserving the placenta and having it dried and made into vitamins!?!?!?!

Now to sit back and watch the flurry of comments on this one...:headspin:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:
 

> ok ladies - is it possible for MS to start at 13 weeks if not previosuly had it? i wudnt have thought so but yesterday and today i have been feeling sicky??? hoping its just a bug.... :shrug:

I have had MS (though not super intense like Newfie and Loo and others) but it seemed to ease...and then come back a bit this week. Wouldn't say it was out of the question to have an 'off' day or two.

Could also be the jars of jalepenos you are eating for Mitch! ;)


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. I'm lazing on my laptop again. :D There was so much I wanted to comment on and now I don't think I remember who it all was for :dohh:
Danielle - It's great that the prison had 3 hours visits set up though. I'm sure this Christmas will be fantastic with all of you (bump include) there :).
Mitch - have a great holiday. :) We're going to visit my sister in October. For a whole week, well 6 days, and I am super excited. I've only seen her for 2 days in almost 2 years, that's the longest I've ever went. :(. She lives 7 hours away, but in the same province so that's a holiday to us. :)
Little and lost - your never alone here. If you ever feel sad and lonely pop on here. :) When I was in highschool I suffered from some secret depression. I never told anyone. But I didn't deal with it well then. Between the usual school stuff and an abusive (ex) boy friend I turned to alcohol and drugs.:nope: Not my best moments. But my lovely husband came into my life and I've never looked back. What I'm saying is your handling it well. And sometimes just having support, like us, can help you get through it well. :D

Anyways ladies, I seem to have blown up over night I am currently resting the laptop on my lap, under my belly! :shock: Heading up to the farm for a couple of hours, then to the eye doctor (after a shower of course :haha:) and then the Craft and Trade Show with my friend :D This should be a good day. Can't wait to get my eyes back, my glasses broke a couple of weeks ago and short of gluing them together there is no way to fix them. :wacko: Anyways, have a nice day ladies.


----------



## x-amy-x

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll295/amy_tea/th_4b78e2b6-0807-42ca-ba26-629278f60414.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am just making spag boll made tons of it tho no chance of me eating it the smell is making me feel sic yackkk so think i will freeze some for a night i cba cooking hehe


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox.... EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW are u serious? dried placenta? now ive heard it all. I mean. i get it. but i repeat EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

im going to check the ingredients on all my vitimin packs from now on: 

Ingredients
20mg calcium
50mg iron
75mg fibre
2 tablespoons dried placenta
......

:rofl:

amy - that HB is GREAT!!!! youve made me want to get out my doppler now though :( LOL! congrats on a great hb :dance:

danielle - your making me feel bad with your homecooking.... poor OH has been eating out of the freezer for ages :(


----------



## newfielady

Nice heartbeat, thanks for sharing. :)
Good one FT. :rofl:


----------



## redsox

FT - I KNEW you would have the first fit!!!

I freaked out when I first heard of it too - but then sort of realized there are a lot places where there are CRAZY ingredients and we just don't know it.

Lots of hair treatments - like deep-conditioning - can have placenta....I have no idea what variety placenta though!!!!!

https://www.amazon.com/Hask-Placenta-Henna-Hair-Treatment/dp/B000926WME


----------



## firsttimer1

OH. MY. GOSH.

i wonder do you have to ''tick'' to donate your placenta for such use? Like a donor card?? I think i will have mine disposed off thank you very much. The thought of my placenta in someones stomach or on someones hair is just too much.

Nearly as bad as Tom Cruise eating Suri's....... find me a bucket :sick:

(oh gosh i bet your all gonna tell me your OHs are going to eat it now lol!!! My oh's reaction when i asked him resulted in a look of such disgust that it didnt need words!!!)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oh is lucky if he gets 1 homecooked meal a month :blush:


----------



## littleANDlost

'Although the placenta is revered in many cultures, very few customarily eat the placenta after the newborn's birth. Those who advocate placentophagy in humans believe that eating the placenta prevents postpartum depression and other pregnancy complications[3]. Obstetrician and spokesperson for the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists Maggie Blott disputes the post-natal depression theory, stating there is no medical reason to eat the placenta; "Animals eat their placenta to get nutrition - but when people are already well-nourished, there is no benefit, there is no reason to do it."[4] Human placenta has also been an ingredient in some traditional Chinese medicines,[5] including using dried human placenta, known as "Zi He Che" (simplified Chinese: &#32043;&#27827;&#36710;; traditional Chinese: ' 

I'm agreeing with the doctor and there is no reason to eat this! 

xxxx


----------



## crowned

firsttimer, I told my OH what you said about Tom Cruise, and he replied, "barbecued or raw?" Ughhhhhhhh gross. 

Ladies, sorry I've been absent so much! It seems like if I skip just one day it takes FOREVER to catch back up with everything you've been chatting about :) 

I feel similar to a lot of you - not really feeling pregnant anymore. Also, apparently I'm not getting a 12 week scan (not standard in Canada, I guess), and I don't own a doppler, so I'm getting anxious for my next mw appointment at the end of Sept so I can hear my baby with her doppler. My last appt was at 11 weeks, and she couldn't find the hb, which makes me a bit nervous, but she said by the next appt we'll definitely be able to hear it. She said my uterus is higher and bigger than she expected, which means I'm progressing well though. Hopefully my little one is okay.


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - im pretty sure most men cook it up! EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

thats a shame you wont get a 12 week scan :( will you consider getting a doppler or it just not for you? Im sure your baby is fine esp as uterus is bigger?


----------



## redsox

littleANDlost said:


> 'Although the placenta is revered in many cultures, very few customarily eat the placenta after the newborn's birth. Those who advocate placentophagy in humans believe that eating the placenta prevents postpartum depression and other pregnancy complications[3]. Obstetrician and spokesperson for the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists Maggie Blott disputes the post-natal depression theory, stating there is no medical reason to eat the placenta; "Animals eat their placenta to get nutrition - but when people are already well-nourished, there is no benefit, there is no reason to do it."[4] Human placenta has also been an ingredient in some traditional Chinese medicines,[5] including using dried human placenta, known as "Zi He Che" (simplified Chinese: &#32043;&#27827;&#36710;; traditional Chinese: '
> 
> I'm agreeing with the doctor and there is no reason to eat this!
> 
> xxxx

Yes - I not really thinking this is the way to go...just knew it would be a HOT topic!!!!!!!!!!

:)

And I didn't know that about Tom Cruise....all the more reason to not even consider it. I think I just made myself sick even bringing this up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redsox

Also dying that Danielle was saying her OH is lucky to get a homecooked meal amongst all this placenta talk....

:haha:


----------



## crowned

ft, I want one really bad, but DH says no - he thinks I'll be constantly checking to make sure baba is still there.


----------



## newfielady

Well thanks ladies. You now turned me off BBQ, and I shall be checking every bottle of shampoo, conditioner and vitamins I buy from here on out :rofl:


----------



## redsox

crowned said:


> ft, I want one really bad, but DH says no - he thinks I'll be constantly checking to make sure baba is still there.

My husband nixed my request for a doppler too - and I think in my case he was right. :blush: I would FLIP out if I didn't hear it one day or if it didn't seem as strong, etc...


----------



## xdaniellexpx

have u eva seen a plecenter :sick:


----------



## redsox

xdaniellexpx said:


> have u eva seen a plecenter :sick:

Ugh I think I am getting barfy just thinking about it....I am really regretting starting this now! :wacko:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

they r huge and purple ish ha


----------



## crowned

redsox said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> ft, I want one really bad, but DH says no - he thinks I'll be constantly checking to make sure baba is still there.
> 
> My husband nixed my request for a doppler too - and I think in my case he was right. :blush: I would FLIP out if I didn't hear it one day or if it didn't seem as strong, etc...Click to expand...

Yeah, I probably would too... still want one though!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## em2656

Hahaha I bet, mine had a similar reaction. We were actually given a form after our scan from the consultant with all the different options. They were either; incineration, used for research or used for education. 
I think I'll opt for education. OH says research but (I know it's irrational), there's a very tiny part of me that fears being cloned or something lol. Cant believe I've just told you all that, paranoid or what! Think I've watched too many sci-fi films, but you never know...... lol

I still feel really uncomfortable. It's difficult to describe really. I feel sick on and off, am still really tired and my stomach just feels horrible, over full, stretched. My bump feels huge already, was convinced it'd be twins before we had the scan. 
Goodness knows how much worse it'll be down the line. I'm just really amazed at how different I feel this time round. I dont remember feeling like this with any of my other 3. Think being 9 years older must be having a real effect.
On the plus side, I'm almost certain I've felt baby move a couple of times, including during my scan, which is what confirmed it really as I could see the little wriggler spinning around and around lol.

Here's my 12 week bump pic

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee503/emmaallott/IMAG0301.jpg


----------



## em2656

Wow! Not only am I now a plum, but the baby has fingerprints!!!!!! How amazing is that

Have a great day everyone 

Emma x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am a prune again :(


----------



## redsox

em2656 said:


> Wow! Not only am I now a plum, but the baby has fingerprints!!!!!! How amazing is that
> 
> Have a great day everyone
> 
> Emma x

Emma,

We are on the exact same timeline! Woohoo.

Though my bump is not half as glorious as yours...but I do feel pretty yuck.

Had awful sleep last night and acid in my throat...feeling headachey today too. NEW symptoms!

Oh and City Mouse I hope I don't get added to your ignore list - I was just looking to get some funny reactions...and now I've gone and sicked myself out too. Blech!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - yer i do understand where he is coming from. When i 1st got it it was like an obsession, but now its once a week xx your bubs is fine tho im sure :hugs:

newfie - sorry hun hope u can still enjoy your bbq! heehee

danielle - yep they look GROSS :sick:

citymouse - lol one scan is NEVER enough!!! :) and if you had of replied i would have known u were joking :) or just being hormonal - which is ok on this thread now as weve all got to know eachother and wud apologise after haha! also i dint know about the ignore button... interesting!! 

em2656 - yer i kinda see your point tho and think i will opt for education or burning! and i love ur bump pic :) so jealous u can geel baby.


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - a prune is better than the ones before it :hugs: chin up hunni :hugs: ps. i think im gonna take a nap..... i feel knackered....... :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i just dont no what to do with my self izzy is playing with her mega block and am just sittin on my arse:coffee:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## redsox

citymouse said:


> No, I would never ignore any of you, we're like sisters here--obligated to put up with each other under all circumstances! Even if it involves Tom Cruise's postnatal dietary habits. :sick:

Okay I just let out a wheezing old man laugh at my desk!!! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## loolindley

Bleugh :sick: I come down, catch up then spend 15 minutes getting all gippy over the toilet bowl :sick: :sick: All that talk about dried placenta and eating it....big....purple....bleugh :sick:

Thanks for that!!!

Little and lost, I am so sorry that you have been feeling like that, but you know that we are here to try and make you feel better! It's on my pregnancy notes to keep a close eye on me post natal because I used to suffer from depression a long time ago. Makes me realise how easily it could come back, but I think I've realised that as long as I have a stong suport team around me, and someone to talk honestly to, then I will be ok. Like I said, you know where we are, and sometimes it's easier to talk to 'strangers' than people you know. xxx

Redsox, I am with you....I'm not really venturing out of this chat (apart from my other regular ones). The last thing I need is hormonal pregnant women having a go at me because I have said the wrong thing! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Kas.....this made me laugh last winter...

 



Attached Files:







snowman.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hahaha that is sooo funny yay only 2hrs 2 bed timee


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## blessedmomma

yuck with the placenta talk!!!! i have heard of it being made into vitamins but gross. theres no way i would put that nasty thing back into my body after it comes out. i told my DH and he said he was grossed out that the thing even came close to him once lol:haha: 

i didnt know that about tom cruise, but never was a fan so it doesnt surprise me. he is a weirdo.

hope everyone starts feeling better soon and preggers again! i woke up to a bump and will try to get a pic up. lovely bumps on here today. cant wait to hear how some scans go!!!!!!

i called the dr yesterday to see if my scan was scheduled and they forgot :dohh: im supposed to get a call today with the date and time. if i dont hear i will have to call back. losing a little bit of trust in my ob's office. this is the second scan they have forgot to schedule for me. last time when i called them they had forgot and gave me the number to call and schedule it myself :dohh: i could have done that from the start :growlmad:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

x-amy-x said:


> can pop in?? due 29th here :) scan on 26th sept... had several already mind :) xx

Amy - I am soooooooooooooooo happy to see you in here my lovely !! I promise to post nothing on FB either. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

my bump i woke up to today. i always have a little bit of pooch (after having so many kids its impossible to get rid of) but today its noticably bigger :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

bleesed - gorgeous bump

loo - great snowman - i shall see if i can find a pattern to make one of my own this year :) do you think they do 'snowman patterns weekly'? :rofl:

since my last post ive been asleep. Had a dream about tescos. Think im gonna go up to bed for a bit longer. wonder why im so tired all of a sudden. 

will check in in a bit! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

ok couldnt sleep - so had a wash and woke up a bit... and OH is bringing me home strawberries and cream :kiss:

BRILLAINT. YUM.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening girls,

I got my 20 week scan date today - its 26th October! doesnt seem that far away.

Also starting to recruit for someone to help my boss out whilst i'm away! its all systems go here.

off to read the posts again and try to catch up!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely bump blessedmomma!

i think i have a little bump/fat (lol!) my mum said i was showing at the weekend

Im gonna see if i can upload my scan photo in a mo - dont hold your breath though because im not technically blessed!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ok, im hoping this is a photo of my scan pic:


https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/scan12weeks020911.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Hurray for the little cupcake! What a great picture!


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse - nope chub is just chub here :) I have chub and i posted my ''bump'' pic LOL -do it too and liberate yourself! LIBERATE THE CHUB! :rofl:

Mrs Cupcake - FAB scan photo, do you have a gender guess now? :hugs: will add your scan date to first page xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

cupcake u r having a girlll look between the legs u can see a little line were the womb will be :D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

liberate the chub??!!!!! aaaah!

no ideas on gender guesses.... anyone? i literally do not have a clue.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

xdaniellexpx said:


> cupcake u r having a girlll look between the legs u can see a little line were the womb will be :D

i'll let you know if your right in march!

(ps im secretly hoping for a girl but will be happy with either! i have several nephews but there are no girlies yet...)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am 99% sure its a girl 

look at this just been posted on my fb 

LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT:If you cross the North Korean border illegally,you get 12yrs hard labour.If you cross the Afghanistan border illegally,you get shot. Two Americans just got 8 years for crossing the Iranian border.If you cross the UK border illegally you get a job, a drivers license, food&#8230; stamps 4 tesco,a place to live, health care,housing & child benefits,education & a tax free business for 7 yrs ...No wonder we are a country in debt. Re-post if you agree its BOLLOCKS!!


----------



## Widger

Sorry for being awol. Went back to work this week after 6 weeks off and now is it taking its toll. My boy is confused after seeing me all the time to not. I'm absolutely exhausted. Seriously don't remember being so tired last time but suppose I didn't have a 15 month old baby to look after too.

Congrats on the great scans girls. Only 4 more nights till mine Yipee 

Sorry to be brief
Yours incredibly knackered,
Widger


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - get some :sleep: hun; lots of love to you xxx

danielle / cupcake - ive no idea if there is a line for the womb (and will no doubt go and inspect my scan photo now haha) but i also think (based on nothing) tht its a girl :rofl:

im getting worried i will soon know what my baby is by looking at all of yours! staying team yellow is going to be hard being on here!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ooo i cudnt stay team yellow just made a yummy hot choc mmmmm


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i second get some rest widger!

im watching 16 and pregnant - anything about babies! lol

about to have jacket potato, beans and cheese. yum.

no dinner for hubs because he is too full after going out to pizza hut at lunch and eating 13 slices of pizza!!!! what a pig!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

xdaniellexpx said:


> ooo i cudnt stay team yellow just made a yummy hot choc mmmmm

i had a hot choc last night. tres yummy! i might have one later


----------



## firsttimer1

13 slices??? he deserves a medal, he is my new hero ;)

i once watched my OH eat a whole pie and i was so proud that i had to seriously consider if i was a feeder..... ;) Im pleased to say im just competitive and was proud that he had beat 'the pie'. :rofl:

i cant remember if any of us had this convo - but is anyone considering a water birth? I seriously am. It sounds silly but water is a very relaxing place for me (maybe as im pisces lol) so i figure it might be a good option. Also - my baby will be pisces too! haha


----------



## redsox

Mrs Cupcake said:


> i second get some rest widger!
> 
> im watching 16 and pregnant - anything about babies! lol
> 
> about to have jacket potato, beans and cheese. yum.
> 
> no dinner for hubs because he is too full after going out to pizza hut at lunch and eating 13 slices of pizza!!!! what a pig!

Oh you have 16 and pregnant over there????

I have watched ALL including Teen Mom, but there are definitely some that I skip on purpose (Amber & Gary) as they are just SO terrible it's too awful to watch. 

Love that someone else watches! Heehee!


----------



## firsttimer1

Totally off topic but did any of you USA women watch the series ''The Killing'' ? Im on episode 8 over here and its one of the best things in AGES.

also did any of you watch Flash Forward? It was HUUUGE over here all my friends watched it, but apparently in the USA it flopped. i miss it soooo much :cry:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i wanted a water birth with izzy but the pool was in use in my hospital :(


----------



## firsttimer1

yer im worried about that. The unit im having it at is small - so depends on how many women would want it i guess x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

mine has 1 pool :( shud have more beeing the best maternity hospital in the uk x


----------



## pristock230

hey guys! hope everyone isn't feeling so green and slowing starting to get some energy back! I know I'm not, lol! Still so tired. I have been on and reading but it's hard to keep up and I have just been in a funk for the last week. 

Redsox - I love Teem Mom & 16 & Pregnant! I love a lot of reality TV. 

Sorry I can't comment on everyone - I get lost with all the pages I have to read!

I have my 12 week appointment in just about an hour! We are brining our little one with us, she is soooo excited!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i have watched teen mom too. agree that amber and gary are very annoying. im glad its a new series now though. we also have a british version 'underage and pregnant'. the amount of girls that end up having their baby raised by their own mum is shocking though. im sure it is not all teen mums though but probably just the type that want to be on TV!

i think i will try for a waterbirth, i think there are 2 pools at my hospital.

my friend said she spent 3 hours in the bath when she had her daughter. that was a homebirth.


----------



## firsttimer1

pristock - how cute that your LO is excited! Enjoy it :hugs:

citymouse - never heard of hypnobirthing - going to read about it now. cheers

cupcake - yer i know that hiring a birthing pool at home is an option as well. Im just worried that if something were to go werong there would not be doctors round the corner.


----------



## pristock230

firsttimer1 said:


> pristock - how cute that your LO is excited! Enjoy it :hugs:
> 
> citymouse - never heard of hypnobirthing - going to read about it now. cheers
> 
> cupcake - yer i know that hiring a birthing pool at home is an option as well. Im just worried that if something were to go werong there would not be doctors round the corner.

it's really cute, everyday she asks me how big the baby is and if I tell her the same thing as the day before she gets so mad talking about that is what you said yesterday I know the baby grew overnight! she is too grown and smart for her own good!


----------



## firsttimer1

awww that is just darling :kiss:


----------



## 2nd time

1. i am not superwoman lol just a crazy cow lol
2. my birthday is i novmber lol


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> 1. i am not superwoman lol just a crazy cow lol
> 2. my birthday is i novmber lol

:saywhat:

whats this lol :flower:


----------



## looley

Hey guys,
Well tomorrow if Friday ... which would normally be wine night. :0( :0(
But instead its sparkling water with ice and lemon all the way! I quite like snuggling up in the cold weather looking forward to snuggling in front of the coal fire with my sparkling water ha ha. Danielle I read that this winter will be really snowy too!!I hope so! 
Arggghhhhh I really want PARMA HAM, Nhs website said its ok but midwife said no :0(
FIRSTTIMER I really want a water birth too. My friend from work had one and said it was great. You can&#8217;t have an epidural though can you:0( if things get REALLY bad.
Im really worried about drugs that &#8216;mess with your head&#8217; - my other friend had diamorphine/pethidine and said she felt totally out of it and off her head thinking the nurses were trying to kill her! OMG! I know everyone reacts differently but that would terrify me as I have suffered with anxiety earlier this year!
Looley


----------



## firsttimer1

LOOLEY - aive eaten parma ham as my mw said it was fine haha - i guess its the mw personal choice when it comes to some stuff? I just buy good quality parma ham? oh well 

Yer cant have epidural in water but can have gas and air. also - if start to feel like you neeeeeed an epidural you can always get out of pool and complete it in bed. Women who have done this have said it was still totally worth it.

so think - if the pool is available - im defo going for it!


----------



## blessedmomma

2ndtime mine is in nov too, the 13th.

redsox- i love 16 and preg/teen mom too! i got DH hooked too:haha: agree about amber and gary, i think she may be worse. i feel really bad for their daughter:nope:

pristock- i will be waiting to hear how the scan goes!!!

i got a call back today and 12 week scan is monday at 10:50. im gonna ask the specialist if he can look at he nub and give me a guess :D

citymouse- im doimg an epidural too. i have with the last 5 and its a dream! i use lamaze breathing to get me through the beginning. my ob with my first baby talked me into turning the epidural off for pushing. that will NEVER happen again. let me tell you, i can push a baby out with the epidural just fine! i was in so much pain and so tired after her i couldnt even hold her, it was horrible. i love the epidural. :thumbup:

where is the page of scan dates???


----------



## 2nd time

firsttimer1 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 1. i am not superwoman lol just a crazy cow lol
> 2. my birthday is i novmber lol
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> whats this lol :flower:Click to expand...

i was catching up on the days posts and somone asked if i was superwoman and people were saying your more fertile on your birthday but as i have conceived 2 years running on 17th june i thought i would clarify my birthday lol 

i am trying to keep up lol


----------



## MsCrow

Great scan photo Mrs Cupcake :)

Looley I've opted for midwife led care and use of the birthing pool though I may still explore home birth. Lots of people rave about hypnobirthing, I'd love to do the course but it's pretty expensive.

Can we keep politics off the thread please. I live politics everyday but I come here to talk pregnancy.


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- we have birthing pools in every room at our hospital. i wish i could donate you mne! i may try it for the beginning this time, but not sure. im in love with the epi. i wish i could have one the whole last month of pregnancy and for a couple weeks after the baby comes :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 1. i am not superwoman lol just a crazy cow lol
> 2. my birthday is i novmber lol
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> whats this lol :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i was catching up on the days posts and somone asked if i was superwoman and people were saying your more fertile on your birthday but as i have conceived 2 years running on 17th june i thought i would clarify my birthday lol
> 
> i am trying to keep up lolClick to expand...

LOL - im with you :hugs:

Mscrow - did we talk politics? i didnt even realise?!


----------



## firsttimer1

blessedmoma - well if you could post me the pool that wud be just fab. Tell them i will post it back in same condition ;)


----------



## looley

Yes Firtstimer hubs said nhs website is good enough so Im gonna get some tomorrow. Dont think the midwife was sure what parma ham was .. she actually asked me!! ha ha

Yes I defo want a waterbirth , apparently so I've heard ..they're not very confident using it at my local hosp and sometimes say it's being used so you can't have it! Hope this isn't true. :0( Yes that would be a good option firsttimer get out and have an epidural .. I am a TOTAL wimp and really dont know how Im gonna cope in labour. Trying not to think about it! was watching all the portland hospital episodes but theyre just making me more nervous so stopped now. 

Anyone else still getting stretching pains? They drive me bloody mad (!) and it feels like I've got a brick tied to my tummy too! How am I gonna come with a massive bump! I'm gonna have to get one of those big belts like the overweight weightlifters at the olympics.
Oh God just listen to me I'm such a whinger!!


----------



## firsttimer1

looley i feel the same - im a total wimp so i just dont think about labour. If it comes to it and i need it then i will have an epidural. 

go for the parma ham :)

ive just started the stretching pains and they are not pleasant :( and my tummy just feels sooooo heavy all the time - and im only 13 weeks :(

Right ladies - im off to watch THE KILLING whoop whoop xxx much love! xxxx


----------



## looley

blessedmomma are they more happy to give epidurals in the USA , every birthing TV programme I see here in the UK they hardly ever give them , so was worrying I wouldnt be able to have one if I wanted one. ?


----------



## looley

ah quick one firsttimer.. is the killing really that good? heard a few people talking about it!


----------



## 2nd time

was trying to uploa a pi of my lo but it wont work aghh


----------



## blessedmomma

ft do you know off hand what page the 12 week scans are?


----------



## firsttimer1

looley said:


> ah quick one firsttimer.. is the killing really that good? heard a few people talking about it!

ITS BRILLIANT! both me and OH love it - its our thursday night show. :thumbup: try it xxx its on episode 8 or somthing here now. 

2nd time - defo get a photo of LO up! :hugs:

chat later


----------



## firsttimer1

blessedmomma said:


> ft do you know off hand what page the 12 week scans are?

all scan dates are now listed on page one :) witha note to say which page the scan photo is on xxx


----------



## looley

Mrscrow hypnobirthing, I have heard it is great. How expensive is it? I don't mean to be cheeky and pry (Or am I being a bit thick here?) opting for midwife led care and pool is that going private?


----------



## looley

Firsttimer sorry to harrass you firsttimer.. could you add me to due date page 1st March 
Thanks!!
:thumbup: :flower:


----------



## waula

hey, i'd love a water birth - don't really want to have a strict birth plan i don't think - i think an open mind is much more useful! really don't want a surgical birth - from my training on the vet side, a bad birth is always much worse than a good caesar for mum and baby.

anyway - so the bloat is hugely still here - and i can feel something rock solid above my pubic bone, comes to half way up to my belly button but bloat extends to under my boobs! belly just feels really tight and i've been really achey today; back, belly and oddly "underneath" too - just twinges really down there and just read on 2nd tri that a mw said it was baby kicking cervix - mental!!!!!

hope you are all well - went for dinner with my best friend who's 27 weeks last night - we've got sooo much to look forward to!!!! keep happy and healthy xxxx


----------



## waula

ps 20 week scan is booked for the 27th Oct so the DH can join me!!! eeee exciting!! xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

looley said:


> blessedmomma are they more happy to give epidurals in the USA , every birthing TV programme I see here in the UK they hardly ever give them , so was worrying I wouldnt be able to have one if I wanted one. ?

i cant really speak for every state here hun. i have lived in the same city and state my whole life. having 5 kids already, i am on my 5th ob dr, and have used 3 different hospitals. will be using a new hospital this time. i have always been given every option they have though and have been encouraged to make a birth plan to give to my ob and hospitals. they dont have gas and air, but i can choose any options available and can change anything i want when i want. i can use their tubs, nothing at all, iv drugs, epidural, pretty much anything. every ob i have had and every nurse i have had in the hospitals have been very open to what i want to do. im not sure if they are more happy to give them since i havent birthed in the UK, but they are very willing to make every effort to give me the birthing experience i want. 

i wanted to birth my first baby without anything, im pretty tough. but when things really got going it was horrid and i quickly wanted an epi. my water had broke at 6 months with her so at 9 1/2 months when the contractions started they were extreme and awful. i honestly feel like i could go without anything now, but i figure why bother. i want to be comfortable and save my energy for after the baby gets here.


----------



## looley

Dont like to think of anyone else feeling achey too, but glad I'm not the only one Waula!Great news about your 20w scan. Exciting huh!


----------



## looley

so do es that mean that you have to pay more for your healthcare fee in the USA if you decide to have an epidural Blessedmomma?


----------



## MsCrow

looley said:


> Mrscrow hypnobirthing, I have heard it is great. How expensive is it? I don't mean to be cheeky and pry (Or am I being a bit thick here?) opting for midwife led care and pool is that going private?

Not thick at all, I think Midwife Led Care (MLC) is called different things around the country. It's when you don't want a consultant led hospital birth or a home birth. MLC is a happy medium in that the birth still happens at a wing of the hospital but the birthing rooms are more like bedrooms and because it's midwife led, there's no epidural/pethidine given unless you're in dire straits and are transferred to another part of the hospital. At mine (Tameside) they have this option and a small team of midwives. They have a birthing pool, which I really hope is available to use. MLC is only offered if you are considered low risk. 

When I went for my 12 week scan the midwife was discussing home birth so I'm waivering (they offer home use birthing pools). There is a hypnobirthing course offered at the hospital but it's private and at the cost of £200. I think it's about £250 cheaper than a totally private course...considering saving up.


----------



## blessedmomma

waula said:


> hey, i'd love a water birth - don't really want to have a strict birth plan i don't think - i think an open mind is much more useful! really don't want a surgical birth - from my training on the vet side, a bad birth is always much worse than a good caesar for mum and baby

i feel the exact same hun! im encouraged to have a birth plan, but i never make one. i have an idea of how i want things to go, but im open to every possibility. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

looley said:


> so do es that mean that you have to pay more for your healthcare fee in the USA if you decide to have an epidural Blessedmomma?

my insurance covers most of it but i will have to pay a little bit. its different for everyone based on what insurance they have. my DH has great insurance for us though. would you guys have to pay more for it hun?


----------



## blessedmomma

mscrow- if you have a home birth i want to hear all about it!!!! i have considered it but not sure if im brave enough. your my hero!


----------



## looley

blessedmomma said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> so do es that mean that you have to pay more for your healthcare fee in the USA if you decide to have an epidural Blessedmomma?
> 
> my insurance covers most of it but i will have to pay a little bit. its different for everyone based on what insurance they have. my DH has great insurance for us though. would you guys have to pay more for it hun?Click to expand...


Ah right blessedmomma , well with the Nhs here... I presume (?!) we get what we want/need and as we pay straight out of our wages/pay check through our taxes for our healthcare. 
As a result I wonder if they do use epidurals less here / or are less forthcoming in using them here as a result of any extra cost to the hospital?No idea? I'm clueless!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

It's taken me all evening to catch up on today's chat! 

Yuck on the talk about placentas! Tom Cruise is truly disgusting! :sick: 

As far as the birth options go... I think we have the aim to encourage less 'medicalised' birthing in the UK. They have an apparently nationwide policy of encouraging home births and trying to avoid too much intervention. 

My midwife was really keen on homebirths when I went for my booking appointment. DH and I had discussed it already so at the moment that is what I'm going for... assuming I remain brave enough and nothing goes wrong! They also supply a pool to have a water birth at home which seems like a great option. 

I have a friend who had MLC in her local hospital and she said that the rooms were made out to be much more homely with pictures on the walls and stuff rather than medical like the hospital rooms. 

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

ive still not toally ruled out a honme birth - but i do think a midwife unit will suit me. esp as ours is nice and small. I had my scan there and they were lovely. i just hope no one else wants the pool!

right ladies im off to bed as shattered so need an early night. seeing MW ttomorrow morning to give bloods etc - yuk.

chat after! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

MsCrow said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> Mrscrow hypnobirthing, I have heard it is great. How expensive is it? I don't mean to be cheeky and pry (Or am I being a bit thick here?) opting for midwife led care and pool is that going private?
> 
> Not thick at all, I think Midwife Led Care (MLC) is called different things around the country. It's when you don't want a consultant led hospital birth or a home birth. MLC is a happy medium in that the birth still happens at a wing of the hospital but the birthing rooms are more like bedrooms and because it's midwife led, there's no epidural/pethidine given unless you're in dire straits and are transferred to another part of the hospital. At mine (Tameside) they have this option and a small team of midwives. They have a birthing pool, which I really hope is available to use. MLC is only offered if you are considered low risk.
> 
> When I went for my 12 week scan the midwife was discussing home birth so I'm waivering (they offer home use birthing pools). There is a hypnobirthing course offered at the hospital but it's private and at the cost of £200. I think it's about £250 cheaper than a totally private course...considering saving up.Click to expand...

Your at the same hospital as me!!! I'll be having my baby at tameside too!! Small world!


----------



## wouldluvabub

blessedmomma said:


> waula said:
> 
> 
> hey, i'd love a water birth - don't really want to have a strict birth plan i don't think - i think an open mind is much more useful! really don't want a surgical birth - from my training on the vet side, a bad birth is always much worse than a good caesar for mum and baby
> 
> i feel the exact same hun! im encouraged to have a birth plan, but i never make one. i have an idea of how i want things to go, but im open to every possibility. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Pheww.. My friend asked me the other day what my birth plan was and I felt so silly when I said I didn't have one as I don't want to put ideas into my head and have it go wrong. I have never had a baby before and I have NO idea how I will cope with labor so my birth plan is to take it as it comes... Have no expectations and see how I go.. I have no idea if that sounds silly but I find it hard to 'plan' something I have no idea about lol.. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## pristock230

hey all! Back from my appointment! All went well, everything is great with my blood work from last week - HB was nice and strong, our Midwife actually gave my LO instructions how to find the HB and my 5 yr old did it! It was sooo cool! My DH and I loved it, she was smiling and giggling the whole time! It was really nice. she is over the moon! 

Midwife said no NT scan needed, I am very low risk - so my 20 week scan has been booked for November 2nd! (1st timer can you add me to the list of scans?)

On pools~I would love one but our hospital doesn't offer them :(

Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## newfielady

Okay, only on pg 453 but I will catch up Honestly, I didn't spend one day with my arse plunked down in front of the computer and it takes me 30 minutes to catch up lol. I vote to let the placenta thing go. Please. haha. For all our sakes.
Was at the show, never got any thing for baby. :(. I did get a cute plaque with a Great Grand parents verse on it for DH's grandparents. The woman asked me if I wanted to put the child's name on it. I said well, I don't really know what their name will be yet. lol. Got a TON of fudge. Already have one piece gone "nom nom". :D Got a fantastic silver cross necklace to give hubby as a surprise (for Christmas). He's been going on about them in the catalogues so I got a nice one for a good price :D. 
Saw a woman at the show who is only 7 weeks ahead of me and WOW :shock: you should have seen her. People were stopping to rub her belly, She looked at least 6 months. I was so jealous :growlmad: :) Anyways, I'll keep reading. Then I'm going for a nap. :)

Oh, and spent $300 on glasses. Not to popular with the husband at the moment. He'll get over it :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 1. i am not superwoman lol just a crazy cow lol
> 2. my birthday is i novmber lol
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> whats this lol :flower:Click to expand...

remember we were speculating her b-day was in june because she conceived on june 17th two years in a row and allegedly we are more fertile around our birthday. :)


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 1. i am not superwoman lol just a crazy cow lol
> 2. my birthday is i novmber lol
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> whats this lol :flower:Click to expand...

This is from an earlier post about her being superwoman for having babies so close together. And the birthday part was apparently your more fertile next to your Birthday Which could have been true for me as my birthday was the last of June.
And agree and Amber and Gary. Glad they are broke up but she still get's on my nerves. And that Farrah. :growlmad:


----------



## blessedmomma

new- i know what you mean, farrah is very irresponsible with her dd. ihve watched so many times and just cringed at what could have happened. my DH was yelling at the tv when she left her in her carseat out in the hallway of her apartment while she unpacked her things :dohh: and then when she was bathing her in the sink and wasnt paying attention and she scolded herself and almost fell out. ugh. clueless.

citymouse- mmmm nachos and taquitos..... i love your rug idea too!

wouldluv- i think theres less room for disappointment when you dont have a strict plan to follow. as long as the baby gets there safe and sound, thats all that really matters to me.

i hope if anyone home births it goes really smoothly. you are brave souls! i love our hospitals here. we have a giant room with a queen size bed and its more like a huge bedroom than a hospital room. each room has a private bathroom with the whirlpool birthing tubs. and its labor, deliver, recovery so you dont get bounced around after giving birth. i will try to get a pic up from online if i can find one:flower:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## newfielady

I don't think there is any water births here. And epidurals are the norm. When you tell someone you had a baby without one they look at you like you're nuts. I don't plan to have one. _Not_ because I have anything against it it's just I am TERRIFIED of needles. I'd pass out if they came at me with that! I call it the spinal tap needle. I'd just holler it out like the ladies on tv. :dohh:


----------



## kymied

I've heard only good things about water births. Unfortunately the hospital I'm going to doesn't do them. The do have tubs for laboring which might be nice too. The only hospital around that does them is a 20-25 minutes drive. 

My mom got to the hospital 15 minutes and 10 minutes before me and my brother were born so if I have her luck I might not have much time for any of the fun stuff.


----------



## crowned

kymied, my hospital is the same - tubs for laboring, but not for births. I'm okay with that though - I have this weird fear that the baby will drown while it's being born... even though I KNOW they aren't breathing yet.


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- lol about DH!!! after you do all the work he should be comfy with whatever he gets haha! the 2 visitor limit does cut down on traffic :thumbup:

crowned- i have an irrational fear of baby drowning in water birth too. i watch these shows called 'baby's first day, birth day, and a baby story' where they show tons of water births here in the US so you would think i would have a grip that everything would be ok. but i hold my breath until they bring the baby out of the water like im helping out somehow :dohh: and then get all nervous that the mom isnt holding the baby far enough out of the water. i think it just freaks me out. i know when im not feeling good or crampy i love a warm bath so im sure it would be soothing for childbirth.


----------



## 2nd time

i am a lemon yehhhhh


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING! *

2nd Time - wish i was a lemon LOL. Pristock i will add your scan date to first page :)

so im off to MW at 10:50 to do bloods etc as she doesnt do them the first time u meet her (which was 2 weeks ago). At least i can tell her my downs results were back yesterday and they they were low. 

Hate giving blood - still got a huggggeeee bruise from the hospitals last go :(

so glad its friday.struggled doing any work this week as been zonked.


----------



## loolindley

Citymouse - I LOVE your sense of humour!!!! "Gosh, I hope "chub" isn't some gross British slang word for something." :rofl: It's not by the way, but I love that is crossed your mind that it might be!

Mrs Cupcake - Gorgeous scan photo hun!!! Lovely! xxx

Widger That will be me next week - I'll be going back to work after 7 weeks off, and although I will have no 15month old to contend with, I work some nuts shifts that vary as early as 3.30am and as late as 4.30am. YAWN!!!!! Glad you have the weekend coming up though! Only 3 more sleeps for us now as well! xx

Firsttimer - I really want a waterbirth, but I know it is first come first served at my hospital for the bath. I might just go and sit in the bath whilst it's empty to lay claim to it!!! :rofl: I might move in on my due date and make a fort in the bath!!!! :haha:

Redsox - I totally know what you mean about Gary and Amber on Teen Mom. Their relationship made me want to weep. They just treated each other with no respect. May my relationship NEVER get to that stage!

Pristock I hope your appointment went well? Will you get a scan? Either way, enjoy yourself :hugs:

Newfie - $300 on glasses?!!??! :shock: I know what you mean about Farrah too. What would she do without her parents? Having said that, I think her mum is just beyond!!!!!! She makes me want to bash my head against a wall!!! Love that you call it the Spinal Tap needle. That's from Juno, isn't it? My favourite film!

2ndtime Congrats on being a lemon!!!! :rofl: :happydance:

AFM - I got a letter through saying my bloods were all ok from my booking appointment. Is anyone a long drive away from their hospital. I'm a 40 minute drive away, so I just hope baby gives me plenty of notice, and decides to come when my OH is not working (he can be up to 2 hours away as he is a courier driver). I guess I have loads of time to think about things like that.

Can't believe Pamela Anderson is going in the real Big Brother house? What a tramp!! I say I won't watch it, but I know I'll end up doing! :rofl:

Only 3 more sleeps until my scan!


----------



## harrybaby

Hi Ladies, ah what a lovely busy thread this is! Im still waiting for my scan - yes STILL waiting - seems the midwife screwed up and didnt refer me - PANTS - I have to pray for a cancellation - im gutted coz husbands away so theres a slight chance he will miss out and hes gutted. I am yet to hear any heartbeat - I reckon im the only Mom to not even see or hear there little bean yet !!

Glad everyones doing well, time is really flying isnt it! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

harrybaby - thats rubbish hun - really push for that scan!

So i just did the bloods at my MW's and she sd she has ''never known a body so reluctant to give its blood up'' and ''now understands why my arm is black and blue from a week ago when i gave blood at hospital''.

i always knew i wasnt being a drama queen :rofl: So mu body is greedy and wants all my blood to itself! You learn something new every day :)

also she used a doppler!! she found the HB within 1 min and it confirmed ive been hearing the baby since week 8 (she was really shocked when i told her)

Hope your all having a good day? xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

and GOOD LUCK to Redsox who has her scan today! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: update us :happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yay am booking a early gender scan next week i find out what my baby is in 6 weeks wooo x


----------



## firsttimer1

Thats exciting danielle - im glad im not the only team yellow lady here or else i would feel SOOOOO left out LOL


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, didn't realise redsox had a scan today! Hope it goes well! Maybe I did relaise....I'm getting very confused!


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie - $300 on glasses?!!??! I know what you mean about Farrah too. What would she do without her parents? Having said that, I think her mum is just beyond!!!!!! She makes me want to bash my head against a wall!!! Love that you call it the Spinal Tap needle. That's from Juno, isn't it? My favourite film!

Yup, $300. I bought a pair or prescription sunglasses as well as my regular glasses. ( I got them at cost price though so it was a bit of a deal:)) I can see with out my glasses, as I am nearsighted but I can not drive without them. And I can't see very well in the blinding sunlight with out sunglasses. You see my problem. :haha:
Never knew that was from JUNO. I LOVE that movie. Watch it all them time, and :cry: over the ending. Especially now. :rofl: I just that a Spinal Tap needle is what it looked like. :sick:


----------



## blessedmomma

harry- i hope you end up getting your scan done! my ob forgot to schedule mine so i called to see when it was and they said they would have to send the paperwork over and i would be getting a call. i waited almost a week and called back, the nurse that was supposed to send my paperwork forgot also so the lady took my info and said i would get a call the next day. i waited til the afternoon and my DH was about to have a cow about it and said they probably forgot again. he called and they had him call the specialist and schedule it. it def makes you lose some trust in the people who are supposed to be making sure things go smoothly for you. :hugs:

redsox- i cant wait to hear scan results!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

oh ladies :( ive got a constant all over headache today... hope its not s gin something is wrong. Im drinking lots of fluids but ouch. May be due to giving 3 vials of blood? esp as my body didnt appreciate it? Hope so.

So all my pals with babies are telling me too sod ''jinxing anything'' and to start buying stuff now other wise will be overwhelmed later on in pregnancy. so im going to start making a list of things i want or ''need''

first up - im gonna chose a pram (although will actually purchase it at christmas)!

EXCITING :dance:

Redsox... cant wait hurry up ;)


----------



## pristock230

loo - appointment went great - no scan, my midwife only does the 12 week scan if I am high risk and I am not - so we now have to wait until the 20 week scan to see bean again! 

Redsox - hurry up, I hope all goes well! 

1st timer - I have the start of a headache too - I hope it doesn't last I would like to get out of the house this weekend.! 

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i have to agree with your friends! there is so many choices to make and so many expensive things to buy that its a great idea to start early. you wont jinx anything by buying early, you will just make it easier toward the end :flower:


----------



## loolindley

pristock, so glad your appointment went well :happydance:

Firsttimer, I really want to start looking at prams, but just don't know where to start! Yes, we will need a car seat and stuff, but does that mean we choose a travel system, or do we choose a pram and a seperate car seat. If we have a travel system, does it have a flat 'bed' in it because I know that new borns are meant to lay flat in their prams. Also, if we buy a pram with a flat bed, can we then easily change it into something they will sit up in, or do I have to buy a new one?!? 

I am such a complete novice at these things, and our nearest babyshop (mothercare) is over an hour and a half away. I've been trying to look on the internet, but I just don't get it!!!! :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

well in the space of ten mins ive already decided that i want a silver cross pram - and i defo want a tummy tub bath!! They are great - the babies look so relaxed in them!

i think i might buy something like a baby grow at the weekend LOL


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> pristock, so glad your appointment went well :happydance:
> 
> Firsttimer, I really want to start looking at prams, but just don't know where to start! Yes, we will need a car seat and stuff, but does that mean we choose a travel system, or do we choose a pram and a seperate car seat. If we have a travel system, does it have a flat 'bed' in it because I know that new borns are meant to lay flat in their prams. Also, if we buy a pram with a flat bed, can we then easily change it into something they will sit up in, or do I have to buy a new one?!?
> 
> I am such a complete novice at these things, and our nearest babyshop (mothercare) is over an hour and a half away. I've been trying to look on the internet, but I just don't get it!!!! :cry:

OMG ur right - there are so many questions.... now im confused too! ...aaaaah :wacko:

DONT PANIC!!!! we can do this :hugs: we can all help each other :hugs:

the only thing i KNOW im getting is tummy tub: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff9WM_HfiYs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## loolindley

Thanks :hugs: I just got totally freaked out looking on kiddycare. Saw a nice quinny that has a pushchair, flat cot, foot muff and a car seat, but that is £600, and on top of that you would have to buy things like raincovers and car seat connector.

Tummy tub looks like an expensive bucket to me :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

OMG that quinny is only from birth to 6 months!!! That's £100 a month on a pram!!!


----------



## lauraclili

I can answer some of the questions about prams... but only because my DH is so excited he's already done his research and got our! :shock: I was keeping that a secret but I'll let on to you... :D 

You should have somewhere in your pram where your baby can lie completely flat as they shouldn't be on an angle for more than 2 hours. This means that they're ok in their car seats for a bit but will need to be moved out of them if you were out shopping for the afternoon (for example). Erm... You can get a separate car seat and pram although our car seat fits the pram body so that we don;t have to wake up babs unless we have to! I was worried if you needed to transfer them that it would definitely wake them up. 

Does that help? Anything else? 

If interested, we got a Stokke explory in an unfashionable colour (which a love) which made it cheaper... :) 

x


----------



## loolindley

Ooooh, silvercross ones are nice. The Classic sleepover and linear sleepover look lovely!


----------



## lauraclili

Can you not take the top off the quinny and replace it with the pushchair part so it lasts longer? 

...:coffee:...

I'm off for a research! 

x


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- my 4 year old said he couldnt watch it anymore cuz it was freaking him out. i said why he looks happy. he said is he in the toilet? :haha: kids are great!


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Laura! How do you find all this stuff out about what position the baby needs to be in and how long etc? xx


----------



## lauraclili

Ok, I just looked and the quinny travel systems seem to be from birth to 20kgs which therefore would last you a fair amount of time (I would have thought!) certainly longer than 6 months anyway...:D 

x


----------



## lauraclili

Well, that thing about the lying flat thing was told to me by a friend (who works medically so I'm inclined to trust...) I think it's an NHS guideline...? Isn't everything!? 

x


----------



## lauraclili

https://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/Pages/Outandabout.aspx

There's some information from the NHS on that link although it doesn't give any details...


----------



## newfielady

Ah, keep the information coming girls. There is sooo much to learn :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Yea, quite right!!! I don't know where I read the 6 months thing from...maybe that way the flat cot bit? I shut down all the pram pages as I was starting to freak myself out!!

I'm having an emotional day...everything is making me cry or well up!! I'm a mess!!!.

I think I am just going to start a list on things I need to buy instead!!


----------



## lauraclili

Making lists of baby things is much more fun!


----------



## kkl12

My appointment went great yesterday! The baby's heartbeat was strong 164!
DH and I got to watch on the screen for a long time because she had to wait for the baby to get in the right position for the measurements.
:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Untitled2.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lauraclili

Sending you some :hugs: for the emotional day though. I think there's something in the air... I cried over nothing just before I had to go and take morning registration. Embarrassing!


----------



## lauraclili

Fabulous pic KKL. Congratulations! 

x


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## loolindley

Great scan pic KKL12. Bet you are over the moon! xx

I've decided that I have LOADS of time to sort any of this stuff out!!! :rofl: Now baby clothes, now THAT is something I could coo over!!! Shame I will only be buying gender nutural stuff!!


----------



## lauraclili

citymouse said:


> I have a massage today. I'm going to make sure she avoids all pressure points.

:rofl: I just read that as 'I have a message today'... I was impressed at your ability to avoid sensitive subjects from now on!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Laura* - thanks for all the tips

*Blessed *- :rofl: i suppose the tummy tub does look a bit like a toilet hahaha; and yes *loolindley* - it IS a glorfied bucket.... but i still love it LOL... maybe a halfords bucket will be just fine tho ;)

*KKl12* - CONGRATUALTIONS!!!! :happydance: great HB too. so do you predict a gender after meeting your baby? or no idea?

SO...... *I HAVE THE BEST DAD IN THE WORLD!!!! *(no offence to other dads intended lol)

I emailed dad saying i was looking at prams and liked silver cross; and he told me they have got me one for my christmas present!!! :happydance: Its this one which is a lying down pram and then converts into a forward facing pram... ANNNND it comes with a free car seat at the moment so its a complete travel system! I love it! also its waaaaay cheaper than others i was looking at as its been reduced and is a season old.
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/prams-and-travel-systems/ebony-3D-offer/

Of course he said it has to be delivered to him and it goes straight up into storage until baby is here. (which i agree with as if anything goes wrong i wont want to see a pram - but no problem with it existing)

YAY!!!! one BIG purchase already done!!! :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

Oh I love it FT. :D My cousin has a boy and is having a girl next month so by the time my baby gets here she'll have lot's of clothes to pass down. She already told me this. :dohh:. My cousin is the kind of person that buys way more than you need. Half of what she gives me will probably still be new with tags. Which is great for me. I'll just buy a few neutral things to get me buy. :) I had a chuckle at the massage thing too. :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Fabulous news about the pram Firsttimer! It looks lovely! :D 

https://www.stokke.com/stroller/xplory-gallery/carry-cot-green.aspx

This is the pram etc. we are getting. :D 

x


----------



## firsttimer1

Lovely choice laura!

There are SO many arent there? The other one i was looking at was £750... so im glad for my dads wallet that the other one we all liked was alot cheaper!!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse - i used to fit carseats for Halfords whilst at uni and Britax were always my fav. They are very well made and the testing they do is excellent. After using the baby seat with my pram i will get a britax car seat.

I say go for it! When it arrives store it away. Buying things now will not jinx anything, and if anythin DOES go wrong - *which it wont *- it will be stored away where you cant see it :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

Lol - yer do ALOT of research first hun then GO FOR IT! :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## loolindley

FT, I love that pram!!!!!!! I love it so much, but I daren't buy anything so soon. I'm not saying you shouldn't have, just for me, it feels too soon. I love it though, and am gutted I am going to miss out on such a bargain! Lets hope they have some decent offers in January!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - im SURE they will :hugs:

Just remember buying things doesnt change anything - and if your going to wait till as late as possible then start saving up now :) xxx

i think everyone to their own :flower: Im very excited to actually own something... even if my dad wont let me see or touch it till march heehee


----------



## xdaniellexpx

this is the pram ive got now https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=peach_stroller

this is the 1 ive got to have 
https://www.kiddisave.co.uk/store/content/844/Bugaboo-Donkey/


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle they are BOTH cute - will you need to buy another one if got that first one? or do you want to just cos you love it?? which i totally get :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope my i candy turns in2 a dubble https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=peach_blossom

i just want the donkey its 1299 tho :(


----------



## loolindley

We have been saving since we started trying 14 months ago, so we have a nice little baby 'pot' put aside. We have saved up mortgage payments too, so we wont have to worry about covering it. I realise I sound so bloody organised...I guess there is one advantage to taking 11 months to concieve!!!!! :rofl:

When my parents get back to the uk for the winter, we will be visiting them in Stockport loads, and can go and check out all the baby gear rather than looking at it on the internet.

I'm really missing my Mum today. My parents are in France from May-October, and some days are just really hard when I want a cuddle from her. It's also hitting home that they will be disappearing to France when my baby is less than 2 months old, and then they wont see it until it is 7 months old. :cry: I think we will have to go over for a week next year to see them.

I'm just having an emotional day today, when only a cuddle from my Mum will do. Al is working in the pub tonight, so just me, the dogs, and crap TV. I think I can deal with that!!!! :D


----------



## loolindley

I love the icandy double (and single) btw. xx


----------



## kkl12

Thanks everyone. No gender predictions just yet. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## firsttimer1

awww Loo im sorry your a bit down today hun - im sending you a massive cyber hug :hugs:

thats great youve been saving, will be less stressful that way im sure :) xxx 

danielle...... HOW MUCCCCCHHHHHH??????????????? lol!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha ano expencive mine was 1000 x


----------



## loolindley

eeeesh! :shock:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my daddy got me it :D


----------



## 2nd time

i had the quinny zapp 3 and maxi coze car seat with dd1 loved it then had to move on to the phill and ted explorer double not sure on a triple buggie though lol


----------



## 2nd time

i am sooo mad i feel my blood pressure rising as i speak dh has just got in after finishing work at 5 and going flying model bloody planes when i am runn of my feet with the kids i told him i wanted him home to help with bath time, i had already put dd1 to bed so he goes in and starts playing with her so fed up


----------



## 2nd time

my h seems to thin that dads dont have to do any of the child care omg how sick is that


----------



## xdaniellexpx

pft same here hun i get the ive been in work all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

xdaniellexpx said:


> pft same here hun i get the ive been in work all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

work is a rest as far as i am concerned he can cook his own beep beeping tea tonight


----------



## 2nd time

https://uk.health.lifestyle.yahoo.net/Scots-woman-gives-birth-to-UKs-biggest-baby-girl.htm

lets hope none of us have such a whoppa


----------



## loolindley

I think I would be having a word ladies!!!!! That doesn't sound like it's on to me!!!

Just seen that article 2nd time....thats not a baby - it's a toddler!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

haha you ladies crack me up :rofl:

ok but seriously u think thats big? check out this link i posted in 2nd tri:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh7wFhvtYZU&feature=player_embedded

And apparently the biggest EVER baby was in 1979 weighting *23 pounds!!!*


----------



## xdaniellexpx

izzy only weighs 21lbs haha


----------



## Glowstar

When I had my first, 6lb 5oz by forceps, there I was walking like John Wayne and a lady came in the bed opposite me with an 11lb 13oz whopper!!!!! She delivered via forceps, they had no idea baby was so big. Baby was to far down the birth canal for c-section and poor mite dislocated it's collar bone being born. I remember everyone bringing new born gifts and having to take them all back and change them for next size up.

My one bit of advice when giving birth is this, something I really didn't understand with my first:

When they say 'bear down' and push into your bottom that is exactly what you need to do. Think of going for a big poo and your on the right track. I grunted and all sorts with first and didn't really push properly.


----------



## 2nd time

firsttimer1 said:


> haha you ladies crack me up :rofl:
> 
> ok but seriously u think thats big? check out this link i posted in 2nd tri:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh7wFhvtYZU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> And apparently the biggest EVER baby was in 1979 weighting *23 pounds!!!*[/QUOTE
> no thank you i dont want a big one lol my 19 month old only weighs 19lb


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi ladies!! :thumbup:

How're you all doing? Good I hope! 

Congrats to all the lovely scans that have been happening - some really lovely pics!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I've had an incredibly busy week - both work and friends wanting to meet up! :wacko: I've done my best trying to keep up with all ya chat (it's a tough 'un!!). So although I don't post that often I do keep a eye on the thread! Very funny and so encouraging xx

Hi to Sarah (luv_my_bichon) really lovely to see you on here - and hope you are doing well hon xx :flower:

Had some good news today although - got our Nuchal results back and fortunately we are considered 'low risk' at 2100:1 - so pleased and relieved as it has been playing on my mind alot. :thumbup:

Anyway, I'm off out on a girls night out tomorrow - trying to find something flattering to wear...tough!!!!! :nope:

Enjoy your eve lovelies and keep up the chatter!!

nic xxx

PS Please gawd none of us have a 18 pound whopper baby - it's like giving birth to a toddler!!!!!!! Ouch!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Just wanted to add. Congrats to all the lovely scans and pics. On my phone so hard to post loads and catch up xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay kkl12!! cute baby!

nicnak- yay to you for such great results!!

loo- i hope you feel better. i actually love love love the gender neutral clothes. even though i find out the gender i know there is always a chance we will have more so i need the clothes to be passed down to whoever needs them next. we will be ntnp the rest of our lives, so no telling how many we will have. i actually think the gender neutral clothes are very adorable. we have some pinks and blues, but not many til after 3 months or so.

love the strollers ladies! we have 3 right now. an umbrella stroller, a stroller that the carseat fits on, and a double stroller. i usually use my sling and carry them til 6 months or so. my youngest is 6 1/2 months and only a week ago was strolled around the store the first time. he loves it!


----------



## redsox

Hi ladies,

Scan this morning was good, but oddly we did not get any definitive results. The umbilical cord was lying behind the baby's neck (not wrapped around) so they didn't feel they were getting the best measurements. 

So that's the bad news - good news is I get to go back on Wednesday for a second scan so that hopefully baby has moved enough that they can get the measurement they need. 

Baby was flipping around and we even got to see the back like Little and Lost's!!! Sadly - no pic of that angle. 

Here is the last pic they took of our babe - you can even see a little foot on the right side. 

Also we saw my OB after scan and I've gained 3 lbs and and we also heard heartbeat on the doppler - doc was VERY pleased, so I was focusing on that as opposed to iffy scan results. 

Thanks for all of the lovely support ladies - hopefully good news next week.
 



Attached Files:







baby - 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## loolindley

I was going to ask about slings/papoose's. I really like the idea of them, and think they will be easier for walking the dogs with, but my sil had one that she paid about £50 for, and never used it. It's a lot of money to waste, so just wondering what the opinions were of the Mum's on here? x

I'm feeling loads better now. Made chilli con carne for tea and it was yummy comfort food, just what I needed! Another hour or so of telly, then an early night I reckon. Bliss :)


----------



## loolindley

Redsox, so pleased that you had a good appointment, even if the baby wasn't cooperating!!! And you get to have another scan next week....even better!! Fingers crossed you get some good answers on Wednesday. :hugs: xxx


----------



## pristock230

RedSox - YAY!!! For the good news - sorry you need to have a repeat for the measurements but the good news on that is that you will see baby again! Glad you jumped on and let us know!


----------



## loolindley

OOps, tripple post! Does anyone watch strictly come dancing? I am quite excited about the opportunity to perv on Harry McFly for the next 3 months. I know he is far too young for me, but he is lush!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Loo - I have a close baby carrier. Its fab and I have used it loads with Olivia ! Even at 1 now she is only 17lbs so I still put her in it. I will use it with the new baby again. It was fab with walking the dogs aswell as I had both hands free :o)


----------



## firsttimer1

Redsox - *congrats!! *and yay for getting another scan!!! :happydance:

loo - i do watch s.come.dancing but not religiously LOL i dont even know who is in it - or which one harry is for that matter hahaha, im not very with it :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

He's pretty damn good looking, but makes me feel like I need to go shower after I have seen him on something because he is far too young for me!! :rofl:

Just watching the BB entrance, god I love crap tv!


----------



## firsttimer1

ok - i have a question.... :blush: can you really see a baby boys 'bits' at 12 week scan and 20 week scan if they are on show? wont it be tiny???

i dont want to see ''bits'' and no longer be team yellow LOL


----------



## loolindley

You can't see them at 12 weeks, but you can at 20. I would tell the ultrasound tech that you don't want to know, and they will try not to zoom in on those bits. However, I have a friend who is due in 4 weeks who wanted to be on team yellow, but at 20 weeks she had no choice as he was (in her words) waving his manhood about for all to see :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh my gosh really??? so i guess if its obvious we cud ask sonographer to only turn on screen after she gives it the all clear LOL?

i keep looking at my 12 week scan pic and wondering if im being stupid and if that thing sticking up is a ''boys bit'' - but it would mean its HUGGGGEEEEEEE!

ok - so i shud be able to remain team yellow then LOL

cheers hun! xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

that will be the cord hunni hehe x


----------



## loolindley

I don't think they have boy bits at 12 weeks according to my book, they happen about 14 + weeks! Thats why dating scans are at 16 weeks!!! I dont know nub theory, but i'm pretty sure a nub isn't a boy bit. I could be soooooo wrong though!!!


----------



## loolindley

Either that or your buba is incredibly well hung!!! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

i have a couple slings. one is just a standard sewn one size sling. i will never buy one of those again. if its not adjustable its really hard to use. my other sling is a maya ring sling. i used it with my last 2 babies and i really love it. they snuggle in and it seems to comfort them, must be like being swaddled or something. im getting a moby wrap soon though and cant wait to get it and try it out. they look so nice. i love how i can do chores, laundry, dishes, whatever i need to do but still have baby right there being fed or snoozing away. i use it for shopping, going for walks, church, the zoo or outings, pretty much every time i leave the house


----------



## blessedmomma

they actually all look like boys at 12 weeks. it either goes in for a girl or out further for a boy. the nub theory is based on how the nub that they all have at that point is positioned. you probably see what looks like 'boy' bits, but it can end up being either still


----------



## loolindley

I was thinking more of something like this than a traditional sling. They look a bit more practical for dog walking etc. Has anyone had something like this?

https://www.mothercare.com/BabyBj-f...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- we had a jeep carrier that looked like that but i heard the ones that hold them at the crotch like that arent good for their hips. im not sure why. there was a thread on the natural parenting part about it a ways back. we never used ours just because our baby seemed uncomfortable in it. i have seen people use them around here though and their babies dont look unhappy in them.


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - ewwwww heehee

danielle - ah, so thats what it is! :)

i skipped over blessed's nub explanation just incase i figure out the sex by the nub.... im so proud that im being so good heehee

right its off to :sleep: for me - night night ladies! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

ft lol i tried to explain it without giving too much info. they really all have nubs at 12 weeks that look like boy bits to someone who doesnt know what they are looking for. thats all i will say :thumbup:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies
Just catching up remotely as I'm down in london. Interested to read the pram discussion. We're hinking we won't get one and don't know if we're really mad. Where we live is so steep and hilly I'd prefer something like a bushbaby or red kite carry me carrier for outside and a mei tai or similar soft sling inside about the house. I'd rather buy three slings that one pushchair. That's just me.
Soooo tired today, about to crash out and go back to conference tomorrow.
Zzzz.


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for the heads up on the slings Blessed Momma. x

Nos da First timer. x

MsCrow, it's all personal preference I think. I'd not even thought about _not_ getting one tbh, but it's nice to hear different opinions. Like I said earlier, there is a lot of time left to think about these things, maybe once I get to try slings / prams I will know what is best.


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- i wish i could tell you more, but i didnt read up on it too much cuz we already had donated ours. i bet if you post it in natural parenting they could tell you more :flower:


----------



## lauraclili

Ooo! I'm all excited! (about a really stupid thing!) 

I was feeling all despondent because so many of you got put forward and were getting 2nd tri symptoms and I had none. However, when I just stood up I got round ligament stretching pain (as discussed yesterday or the day before) and actually laughed out loud (after I went 'ow') My DH now thinks I'm nutty and I think I'm more than a little geeky and sad but it did make me feel better. :rofl: 

x


----------



## loolindley

Yea for 2nd tri pains Laura!!!!! :happydance:

Right, I'm off to bed ladies. Nos da. xx


----------



## newfielady

I think I will be getting one of those like Loo had posted. It's the most common one I see around and like loo said, good for walking the dog. A big dog and a stroller just makes me nervous. :wacko:
There was something else I was gonna say but one again, I forgot. Damn this baby brain. :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- cant remember if i said it yet or not but yay!!!!!! such a cute baby :flower: and yay for another scan on wed :happydance:


----------



## kymied

I'm seriously thinking about not getting a stroller ("pram" for you crazy ladies on the other side of the pond) I would rather use a moby wrap or sling. My friends who use them tell me how happy their babies are in them. I've also heard they learn social interactions sooner because they're closer to face level and they learn facial expressions and how to form words sooner. And they're worlds handier around the house or on uneven terrain. Any one not planning on getting a stroller/pram?

I have my monthly checkup on Tuesday. Do you think the Midwife would find it weird if I bring my camera to take a video of the doppler? (My husband can't make it to this appointment and I don't have one at home)


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- there are def a lot of benefits to baby wearing :thumbup: i dont know what your mw would think of you bringing your camera but i think its a fab idea!


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING!*

*kymied* im sure your mw wouldnt mind? I know mine wouldnt. 

I forgot to tell you ladies that after giving my blood yesterday, when i went to get off the bed my trouser got caught on the bed lever and i fell to the floor :blush: The mw thought i had passed out haha! So embarrassing. She thought it was hilarious esp after my blood was so hard to get. Think she thinks im gonna be ''one of those'' LOL

*On the pram vs wrap/sling thing *- Well as you know my parents just bought us a pram - but i will also be getting a baby sling. The sling i will use when food shopping etc and have to push a trolley.

However the pram is going to be well needed when we do our day trips out i think, as a baby on the body for a whole day could get a bit much. Also - if my parents or OH parents look after baby then i think they will need the pram. My parents wouldnt want the baby in a sling esp at their age. So i think having both will be great for us xx

*So what are all you lovelies up to today? * Im off to a BBQ this afternoon with all my university pals, then spurs are playing at 3pm - and then its Xfactor tonight. BRILLIANT! x OH! annnnnd its the F1 italian qualifying today...... can this day get any better??? :happydance:


----------



## waula

sounds like you've got a lovely day ahead of you FT! i am like you with prams/sling - hoping for a silver cross pram plus using a sling for dog walking/round the house...
i'm off for a spa day today with the in laws and then off to pizza express and the cinema tonight! woop!
my nausea has almost gone but if i don't have breakfast early (like today) then i get waves of it back and then it culminates in a fit of sneezing - my body is definitely misfiring!!!
we were told at our 12 week scan we'd hear within a week for NT results - its now 8 days so we've got our fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

I'll be going for both, def found the sling handy when dog walking last time.

We are off to York for the day. Have fab weekends ladies!!


----------



## firsttimer1

waula said:


> sounds like you've got a lovely day ahead of you FT! i am like you with prams/sling - hoping for a silver cross pram plus using a sling for dog walking/round the house...
> i'm off for a spa day today with the in laws and then off to pizza express and the cinema tonight! woop!
> my nausea has almost gone but if i don't have breakfast early (like today) then i get waves of it back and then it culminates in a fit of sneezing - my body is definitely misfiring!!!
> we were told at our 12 week scan we'd hear within a week for NT results - its now 8 days so we've got our fingers crossed xxxx

My pram is silver cross! (not sure if you saw my earlier post).. I went for the 3D classic as it currently comes with the car seat for free :) I loved it in the store.

I love their classic prams like the Kensington; but i couldnt justify the pricer tag LOL - but they are lovely :kiss:

what are u seeing at the cinema Waula? I havent seen a film in.... oh wait... yes i have, i saw harry potter! LOL im on o****down for the new Batman film... cant wait.

*Glowstar* - enjoy York!


----------



## loolindley

Morning ladies!!! 

I'M A PLUM!!!!!!!

I have also had the hiccups for about 20 minutes, and they are really starting to hurt. OH is doing the cleaning whilst I have a lay in. Feel really tired and stiff this morning for some reason. Is any one else getting a bit of back pain. It sometimes seems worse after a nights sleep?

Off to the sil's this afternoon. Her daughter is 10 months old, and we have not seen her since I got preggo, so I'm probably going to come home a little shell shocked. Think we are going to tell her I am up the duff too. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - wow an exciting day for you then! Congrats on being a queen plum; and enjoy telling your SIL :) 

i still have back ache on and off and am always stiff lately - so think its all normal :)

HAVE A GREAT DAY!

ps. ladies, ive started a poll in the 'pregnancy club' section on four boys names the OH and i have discussed - feel free to pop over and vote :flower: **update i put the poll in second tri for more replies**


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations on being a plum! 

It sounds like you girls all have lovely days to look forward to! 

xx


----------



## lauraclili

Oh! I'm a peach! I'd forgotten I'd been moved forward two days! :wohoo:


----------



## firsttimer1

Congratulations! X


----------



## 2nd time

loo if you sil has a sling she never use why not ask to borrow it to see what you think i have a papoose and find it very useful especily at play group i were baby and run after toddler it seems to work well lol


----------



## loolindley

2nd time - she is as tight as a gnats arse, so i doubt she would share. We are not banking on getting any hand me downs from her, even though most of her things were hand me downs!!! She sells things on ebay that were passed down!!! :rofl: I don't think she realises that the point is that you either give them back, or pass them on!!!!

I will drop some hints though!!

Congrats on being a Peach Laura!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - thats awful of her LOL! If i lend things out i would definately expect them back! LOL


----------



## loolindley

Ha!! I know! We have to have a laugh though, it's beyond!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

:rofl:

ladies are any of u having cravings? I didnt think i was until my OH pointed out that i asked him to bring home a box of strawberries which i ate in one evening, and then i went out the next day and bought another box plus a box of raspberries which i polished off in one day...

....mmmm.... is that a craving?


----------



## loolindley

Hmmmm...my best friend had cravings for red fruits and berries. She had a boy....just sayin ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

OHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :rofl:

SEE!!! i knew it! im blinking having a boy. I just know it! Ive bet my OH £50 as the poor man still thinks its a girl LOL

im so carrying a bob rather than a mildred. FACT. the red fruit and berries make it so ;)

Now team yellow isnt just going to be hard... its going to be PAINFUL!


----------



## newfielady

I remember what I was going to say yesterday. :D. I was eating an apple a couple of says ago, and it was really good. It was crisp and juicy and I found myself thinking, "Oh God, this apple is _lush_!" Ah say what, I don't _say_ lush. lol. Thanks ladies.


----------



## newfielady

Haha, you ladies crack me up. I going to pop over to your poll now FT and check it out. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks hun :hugs:

well it seems my headahe is back AGAIN. really hope its nothing serious x :( x


----------



## newfielady

Hi FT. I'm going to run some names by you, try to help. :D. Okay, here goes. 
There's Aidan (or Aiden), Alexander, Avery, Benjamin, Brennen, Caden, Caleb, Carter, Charlie, Christopher, Cullen haha: had to throw that in as it _is_ on the list). Daniel (=D&gt; DH's name), Darryl, Dominic, Duncan, or Dylan. I can keep going you know. lol. Here's the site I'm getting them from. 
https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/boys-names-5-d.html#continue


----------



## firsttimer1

haha thanks newfie - i will have a look at that link tongiht when back from my BBQ etc :hugs: 

My daddy is called Aidan and i love it - so we are having our dads names as middle names:
__________ *aidan roy* if its a boy :)

xxxx


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> Hi FT. I'm going to run some names by you, try to help. :D. Okay, here goes.
> There's Aidan (or Aiden), Alexander, Avery, Benjamin, Brennen, Caden, Caleb, Carter, Charlie, Christopher, Cullen haha: had to throw that in as it _is_ on the list). Daniel (=D&gt; DH's name), Darryl, Dominic, Duncan, or Dylan. I can keep going you know. lol. Here's the site I'm getting them from.
> https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/boys-names-5-d.html#continue

My husband's name is Caleb so I am of course, partial... :)

Lovely list of names Newfie!


----------



## kymied

I have so many more girl's names I like than boy's.
Girls: Evelyn, Clara, Keira, Grace, Kayla, Violet, Brielle, Brianna, Aspen, Willow, Coral, Madeline
Boys: Jasper, Duncan, Sydney, Parker

We've pretty much decided that a girl's middle name will be Grace. I think it's a nice name and if she gets my lack of grace she will fall on her face a lot and I can say I gave her all the grace I could. And she can say "My middle name is Grace, my parents hate me." 

We were looking at fun initials and since our last name starts with a B we came up with KGB and SOB. Though we probably won't do that as we're planning on giving the kid my maiden name as a second middle name.


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## citymouse

,


----------



## MyLittleFish

WOW! Theres always soo much to try and catch up on here! lol! Hope your all well? i'm cooking lunch which is always risky when i'm on call as the vet will no doubt ring half way through cooking!!! 

I just wanted to say i'm a LEMON! i told DH earlier and he said 'yep, i'd agree with that' :haha: had to explain i meant baby was the size of a lemon!! xx


----------



## citymouse

Lol! How funny!


----------



## newfielady

wE ARE ANNOUNCING (oops, caps, didn't mean to shout :haha:) the pregnancy tomorrow. I can't wait to tell, it's a killer keeping it to myself. And I am so sick of people telling me I look tired. I told DH I was gonna shout at them "I'm growing a person, of course I look tired"! lol.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies how r u all i have been up to my dads in parkgate had some lunch and ice creamm mmm was lovly just chilling waching bb now while oh has gone the pub xx


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- mmm ice cream. it sounds so good but dont know how it would do me since milk seems to make me sick now.:flower:

newfie- yay for announcing!!!!:thumbup:

lovely names ladies

we love to have both slings and strollers. i think they both come in handy for different reasons for us.

citymouse- i just find out what your craving and that starts my cravings.:pizza:

im having a lot of cramps the last 2 days. i hope its nothing. i know there is a lot of growing going on so thats probably it. its not round ligament though. i want it to go away. im glad i have my scan on monday


----------



## kkl12

Kymied- DH and I also love the name Brielle. I also like Clara, Claire, and Carly for girls.
We are still not sure on boys names... It's more difficult to find any I love.

Have a nice weekend ladies!


----------



## 2nd time

both my girld have names begining with A so we are prob going to keep up the tradition i like aiden for a boy or maybe anish not sure on girls though


----------



## citymouse

,


----------



## 2nd time

does anyone know if you can have a social induction on the nhs i am a bit worries as dd2 came realy quick and having to arrange for childcare might mean baby born in the car lol


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats on the lovely scans Ladies & Congrats to those that have gone 'up a fruit' :happydance:


----------



## kymied

This morning I woke up and my lower abdomen was really tight. I realize half of that was probably my bladder but still, it's never been tight like that before. I've heard that the uterus will pop up suddenly and overnight you won't fit in your prepregnancy clothes.

Has anyone experienced this yet?


----------



## citymouse

,


----------



## newfielady

kymied said:


> This morning I woke up and my lower abdomen was really tight. I realize half of that was probably my bladder but still, it's never been tight like that before. I've heard that the uterus will pop up suddenly and overnight you won't fit in your prepregnancy clothes.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this yet?

I had wondered about this. Does the uterus just suddenly "pop" up or is it a gradual thing. :wacko:


----------



## pristock230

citymouse said:


> Boy names are impossible. DH refuses to discuss them at all. He jokes around and suggests ridiculous things like Mejulius and Waldorf.

I am actually opposite - I think girl names are impossible!


----------



## em2656

I find all names impossible at the minute! But did with my other 3 too. Collette (my eldest) was the only one with a name before she was born. James and Mia were a week or so old before we actually decided for definate.

I've had really bad tooth ache since last night and paracetamol just isnt cutting it...argh! Could rip my own head off!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am also incredibly emotional again over the last few days. Absolutely everything is making me cry. Anyone else the same or is it just me?

well its almost 1am here, so guess I'd better go to bed.

Night night xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

em- i hope you get some relief from our toothache. that is a horrible pain.

i think everyone is different when they "pop" or if its gradual. my first pregnancy i was 5 1/2 months along and still wearing a bikini. i didnt look a bit preggo. 6 months and i all of a sudden had a tummy. it was seriously over night. i was camping and woke up to a hard round tummy. my fam was amazed. since then its like 12 weeks and BAM i have a little round tummy going. my SIL was gradual though with hers and seems to be again.


----------



## lauraclili

I notice the other day that I can't suck in my tummy any more, that there is a small round hard bit at the bottom which I am assuming is baby and not just food! :haha: 

Also, on the emotional thing... Someone drove out in front of me yesterday and I burst into tears and DH had to take over the driving. Emotions like this are rubbish!


----------



## KellyC75

Like my new ticker! :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Citymouse - congrats on under 200 days!!! It felt like such a milestone for me!

Littlefish - Congrats on being a lemon :happydance: I always think it is funny when people announce they are a lemon :rofl:

Newfie - I hope the announcing goes well. I think people are going to start find out about me this week when I return to work, but we are not telling everyone for another 2 weeks until we visit my brother. I don't know how I am going to keep it quiet until then!!!

2ndtime - I've no idea about social induction, but your midwife should be able to help you. If they are that worried, they will have you in in plenty of time, I'm sure. How quickly did your dd come? I can only hope for a quickish labour as my friend was in labour for 3 days :shock:

Em I am crying all the time too. I cried at Xfactor last night! My OH just sat there sniggering!!

Kelly - 6 days!?! Wow, that is so soon! :happydance:

AFM, I am having a lovely chilled morning in bed whilst OH watches the rugby. It's hard not to feel reflective about 9/11 today. Feeling very thoughtful about those who lost their lives, and their families.

I actually had a really nice afternoon at my sil's yesterday. He dd is 10 months old, and is just gorgeous. She's a lot more sociable than when I last saw her a couple of months ago, and is happy to be passed around for cuddles. Lush! We told sil, and she is over the moon that she is going to become an Auntie for the first time. She had lots of advice, and was really nice and excited about it. We also told her about our plans to move, and she was happy about that too. Really understanding that it was what we needed to do, and it was right for us.

I was telling her I wanted to start swimming, and she said that she wanted to take Leila for the first time, and would I go with her! We should be going later on this week, and it would be lovely, but my sil has a habit of changing her mind at the last minute, so who knows.

Rest of the day was spent we me having a little tantrum because my sausage pasta bake was 'mushy'. It involved me getting very angry, crying, and stomping my bare foot on the kitchen tiles so hard I really hurt myself!!!! :rofl: OH ignored me and went to watch football focus!!!! GET A GRIP LOO!!!!! :haha:

Kas I hope you are feeling better today, and you had a nice time at the bbq yesterday.

Only 1 more sleep until my scan!!!!! Also having my puppy spayed tomorrow, so a bit worried about that, poor thing!


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING LADIES!*

*Newfie* - enjoy announcing your brilliant news today :hugs:

*blessedmomma* - ive had on/off cramps since week 12. it can be scary but ima ssuming as afew of us are having them that its normal :)

*Loo* - YAY for your scan being tomorrow, thats great. are u excited or just nervous LOL? its going to be GREAT. yes. yes. yes. :happydance:
ps. do you not like football? its great! Although i must insist if you take it up then you do so as a Tottenham Hotspur fan :rofl:

As for me - i had a HORRIBLE dream last night, or i should say nightmare. I wont even tell you what happened but my baby in the dream was called Oscar and it rresulted in me using the doppler this morn - when i heard the HB i calmed down. phew. 

When i woke up this morning i found my husband looking at my tummy and he asked me ''did you know youve got a faint line going up your tummy?'' and sure enough he was right - the start of that linea negra line thingy.... anyone else getting it?
He also told me the bottom of my tummy is harder. But i cant feel a difference! :wacko:

so its F1 for me at 1pm and X factor again tonight.... gotta love the weekend!

How are you all? xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh and can i also just say that 9/11 is in all of the UK peoples thoughts today, and my heart goes out to all those affected. Lots of love esp goes to our american friends on this thread :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh and can i also just say that 9/11 is in all of the UK peoples thoughts today, and my heart goes out to all those affected. Lots of love esp goes to our american friends on this thread :hugs:


WSS ^ :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Kas, thats rubbish you had what was obviously a really upsetting nightmare. I've not had any baby dreams yet. :hug:

Im not really into football, but I will watch it if it is on. My dad used to take me and my brother to Oldham Athletic and Stockport County games when I was a kid. Memories of my fingers going blue whilst stood on the terraces!

I made Al pause the rugby whilst we went food shopping at the co-op, now we are back, I am aware that they lost (from FB), whilst he is blissfully unaware. I feel so guilty!!!

Back home into clean pj's, and we are having a duvet day watching series 10 of Friends. Bacon and (thoughrally cooked) eggs for lunch. Yummy!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how r u all am trying to do the ironing but my back is killing me o i feel very prego shud c my belly its all bloat ill take a pic in a lil while 

9/11 u are all in my thorts rip x


----------



## loolindley

I feel really bloaty and achey today too. I can recommend lying on the sofa...ironing sounds too much like hard work! :haha:


----------



## waula

hey ladies - lovely to hear everyone's news...
ft ended up staying in a watching strictly/x factor rather than cinema - but want to watch one day - read the book and its amazing!
had lovely day at the spa yesterday, very relaxing but being preggers is pretty restrictive with what you can use. as in you can't use anything other than the pool! oh well, i figured dangling my legs in the jacuzzi would be ok!!!! naughty 
having a tidying day of gardening and cleaning and making tomato soup - dh been to cousins stag and he gets back this afternoon and he's feeling delicate and probably wanting sympathy, ha fat chance of that so i'm saving the hoovering til then!!!!
hope you all have lovely sundays!!
xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i realyy cant be bothed doing this ironing but ive got 3 bin bags full so got to get something done o and i fixed my blinds that izzy pulled down :doh:


----------



## KellyC75

I have loads of ironing to do too ~ Hate ironing! :iron:

Also, should be washing bottles right now, rather than being on here! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> Back home into clean pj's, and we are having a duvet day watching series 10 of Friends. Bacon and (thoughrally cooked) eggs for lunch. Yummy!

That sounds like a perfect day to me (Ok, minus the 'friends' as im not into that :haha:)

Enjoy :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - yes please i want to see a tummy photo!!

Loo - haha ur poor hubby :) is he watching F1 today? i feel a Hamilton win is on the way :dance:

waula - im a HUGGGEEEE reader but havent read it so trying to decide whether to read it prior to film or not. If i read it then i wont enjoy the film as books are ALWAYS 100% better LOL - the film actors never match up to my expectations. Have a goof sunday too btw!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

done enuff now so sitting on my arse waching corrie then f1 woooo wil upload the pic now xx


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> done enuff now so sitting on my arse waching corrie then f1 woooo wil upload the pic now xx

....Eek! I still havent started & LO will be up soon for her lunch! :dohh:

Go you :wohoo:


----------



## firsttimer1

yay - tummy picture ahoy!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

the bloat ha
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## firsttimer1

Gorgeous!


----------



## loolindley

Gorgeous bump Danielle! xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Gorgeous bumpage! :D 

Is any one else feeling absolutely shattered at the moment even when you haven't done much? 

I've just done some ironing and some washing and I feel like a need a nap. And this after nearly 10 hours sleep last night...


----------



## xdaniellexpx

were about on the wirral r u from laura? x


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bump Danielle :kiss:



lauraclili said:


> Is any one else feeling absolutely shattered at the moment even when you haven't done much?
> 
> I've just done some ironing and some washing and I feel like a need a nap. And this after nearly 10 hours sleep last night...

Yes, im so tired :sleep: Even walking up the stairs is tiring! :dohh:

Im still, yet to tackle the ironing! :iron:


----------



## lauraclili

I live in Oxton Danielle and work in Childwall over the water. I've only just noticed you're from Liverpool. :dohh: Where abouts are you? 

x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oooo i grew up down the road from childwall by broadgreen hospital living in garston now. 

my dad lives in parkgate x


----------



## lauraclili

Great ice cream! Yum !


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha ano he lives behind the shop i went 2 times yesterday mmmmmmmmm x


----------



## kymied

Yesterday I had so many plans to get things done while my husband is gone for the weekend. I did NONE of them. I brought some things over to a friend's house who was having a tag sale, came home for lunch then took a three hour nap, went back over, picked up the $35 from the stuff they sold for me and bought their infant car seat for $75 (it's a $250 car seat with two bases.) So I think it's a win. Even if the house is still a mess, the dog still smells, Groceries are not bought, the food is not cooked, lawn is not mowed, and my husband's colonial reenactment shirt is not made.


----------



## kymied

I'm a peach!

I had a weird dream last night that lasted a long time as my mind kept going back to it after the cat woke me up several times. It was about an ex who I haven't seen or talked to in.... ten? years. We had a very short (two week) relationship that was VERY passionate, and now he lives on the other side of the country. So in the dream I was my current self, married and not showing but pregnant and he came back and we had the same passionate relationship with no fear of getting pregnant because I already was! And then he left again. And my husband was ok with this some how. Maybe I need more passion in my life? My husband would definitely go for that, I've been the one stopping everything from going there.


----------



## newfielady

Good morning girls. I've gotten 3 "congrats" and a like in 8 mins so it's doing good. I'm glad that people finally know. :D
I don't even own an iron. :rofl: And I don't intend to buy one. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

has anyone else got the start of the linea negra line on tummy thing???? its freaking me out! :wacko:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope i didnt get 1 with izzy eather :(


----------



## newfielady

Sorry ft. Not here either. Your a week ahead of me though so maybe I'll catch up to you. Going painting now, ciao. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

im just watching the ground zero ceremony and im so upset :cry: 

Think i should have avoided it :cry:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

me 2going to bath izzy to cheer my self up :(


----------



## KellyC75

kymied said:


> I'm a peach!

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> me 2going to bath izzy to cheer my self up :(

yer ive just stopped watching as its just too harrowing :cry:


----------



## waula

hi ft - i've had a faint line from top to belly button since about 6 weeks but its not got any darker and to be honest i can't see under the bloat to see if its under the belly button too! belly getting fairly hairy/fluffy though!!!! absolutely knackered today - just done the grocery shop, made soup and delegated lawn to the DH - that'll help his hangover hehehe
xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

mmm i dont have any extra hair or anything - although i know thats common. maybe i just skipped that bit ;)

My OH is out mowing the lawn today as well - he loves it! whilst im trying to find a safe link for watching true blood LOL - im being sooooooooooooooooooooooooo lazy :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

some pics of izzy if u want a nose 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.106735449420223.12429.100002513057183&l=bfb7e87fe0&type=1


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.125993767494391.27181.100002513057183&l=cf6b9557dd&type=1


----------



## lauraclili

FT, I don't have the linea negra yet but I'm well jealous that you do!

x


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- thats a pretty bump :winkwink:

ft- i never get a line, but i think they are adorable. dont watch the 9/11 stuff. you are gonna cry over enough things while preggo, dont add extra stuff. it makes me sad too, im avoiding it :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

i just nosed at your photos and i LOVE the ones where she crinkles her nose to smile - sooooo cute :)


----------



## firsttimer1

laura - you can have my linea whotttsit if you want!!!! LOL

blessed - yer your right, i wont be watching anymore xxx


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> some pics of izzy if u want a nose
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.106735449420223.12429.100002513057183&l=bfb7e87fe0&type=1
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.125993767494391.27181.100002513057183&l=cf6b9557dd&type=1


Aww :cloud9: Love her

Love her crinkling her nose too :kiss:


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey hows everyone doing? this thread goes so fast i struggle to keep up!

My appt went a bit odd. Got given a date for a cervical stitch but then he changed his mind and has put me on daily fragmin injections for the rest of my pregnancy.

The more i think about it the more questions i have. Thankfully i'm off to my hospital on monday to pick all the stuff up and be showed how to inject. Will get chance to speak to my consultant then.

So desperate for my rainbow baby

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## KellyC75

I still have my linea nigra from my DD :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> Hey hows everyone doing? this thread goes so fast i struggle to keep up!
> 
> My appt went a bit odd. Got given a date for a cervical stitch but then he changed his mind and has put me on daily fragmin injections for the rest of my pregnancy.
> 
> The more i think about it the more questions i have. Thankfully i'm off to my hospital on monday to pick all the stuff up and be showed how to inject. Will get chance to speak to my consultant then.
> 
> So desperate for my rainbow baby
> 
> Hope you're all well xx


Good luck for Monday ~ Make sure you write down all your questions :coffee:


----------



## x-amy-x

an im not sure about linea negra but i sure have a hairy belly lol


----------



## lauraclili

Izzy is so lovely!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

fab isent she tht crinkly nose is her piggy face does it eveytime she sees the camera haha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

feel free to ad me ladies x


----------



## firsttimer1

kellyc75 said:


> i still have my linea nigra from my dd :blush:

they stay?????


----------



## firsttimer1

uve sent you a facebook friend request danielle xxx


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> kellyc75 said:
> 
> 
> i still have my linea nigra from my dd :blush:
> 
> they stay?????Click to expand...

Mine tends to stay for approx a year :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> kellyc75 said:
> 
> 
> i still have my linea nigra from my dd :blush:
> 
> they stay?????Click to expand...

I second that. They stay!!???
And I sent you an invite as well Danielle. Izzy is so sweet. :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

as usual i cant keep up with the chat...

but talking about tiredness, i have had a burst of energy this weekend. it has been amazing! i have cleaned the house from top to bottom and inside out. on top of the usual cleaning hubs and I have cleaned out the fridge, defrosted the freezer, sorted out part of the garden, cleaned out the conservatory and washed all the floors! as well as walkign the dog, picking blackberries and just made a beef casserole, quiche and a gorgeous blackberry and apple pie!

i probably won't be able to move tomorrow!

said to hubs that next week i might have to go and buy some maternity clothes. there are several things which just dont fit anymore....


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## KellyC75

newfielady said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyc75 said:
> 
> 
> i still have my linea nigra from my dd :blush:
> 
> they stay?????Click to expand...
> 
> I second that. They stay!!???Click to expand...

I do have darker skin colouring though & tend to get dark patches easily, have horrid ones on my face, which I got when pregnant & they have never gone! :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

out of interest how much weight have you ladies put on, as i defo need a maternity band for my jeans etc now. They fit but they are defo tighter!!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## lauraclili

I've put on about 3lbs so far but I'm still 3lbs below where I started as I lost loads (well, 6lbs) through MS.

Literally none of my fitted clothes fit though - they're looser around the bum and thighs but won't do up. Although, this is probably to do with the fact that my hips are wider but my waist is currently the same. 

Has any one else noticed this? 

x


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse - thats a shame your missing brunch. Appetites are weird during pregnancy though arent they?! :hugs:

Ive put on 2 pounds since MW weighed me - so prob should hit the gym a bit more often!!! and start eating non - junk..... :blush:

I remember exactly where i was on 911. Its was about 3pm over here and i was watching the news from bed. I had been bed bound for a week after splitting with a boyfriend (i lost nearly 2 stone in weight from the sheer heartbreak of it all); suddenly the news was interrupted and the towers were shown. One had been hit so i called my mum and said ''something called the twin tower has been hit by a plane''.... my mum asked me to repeat it and asked was i sure. She told me she would call me back. The realisation of it didnt hit me until i understood what the tower was and just how high it was, and how many people were in there. I remember crying as i watched it all unfold and then my parents came home. It was an AWFUL day. 
The following day i got out of bed and i didnt mope over that boyfriend anymore because 911 made me realise that the world is bigger than that, and my problem was insignificant. 

will never forget it.

Ive never been to the USA but i really want to x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thanks for a add girls oh has come in from work i am not moving off this couch now sooo tired x


----------



## firsttimer1

my OH is now out picking berries in the countryside.. as he is tired of the amount of $ i spend on them in tesco!!!


----------



## lauraclili

:rofl: at your DH ft. Is it really the same?! 

Just announced baby on FB. Took 2 seconds for a congratulations! Yikes! Why is it I suddenly feel like I've grown up?! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

heehee

ps. whoever said they fancy that guy from Mcfly - well he is on tv now in his spandex pants on Strictly come dancing.... cant say i get it but there we go! :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

iam soo tired


----------



## firsttimer1

me too :sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

Can any of you lovely ladies suggest any good maternity wear sites? Which are budget friendly? 

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## waula

well i have put on a little bit of a kilo since mw appointment but to be honest i'm struggling with lack of BM so think i'm going to blame it on that!!! stood in the supermarket this morning looking at prune juice and i just couldn't buy any - i went with apricots as first line and have eaten a lot of them today so fingers crossed!
this morning lying in bed i had a feel of my belly and i can defo feel my uterus mid way between belly button/pubic bone but honestly the bloat makes me look 5 months gone. just got dh to take a photo and will see if i can upload it to show you guys!!!! hideous... but i've just worked out how to "extend" waistbands on jeans - hair band threaded through button hole and threaded through itself before hooking over button - ahhhhhhhhh and breathe!!!!! off to walk the dogs before jamie's sausage and tomato bake with herby new roasties hmmmm i seem to be able to eat anything, anytime, anywhere!!!! xxxx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

x-amy-x said:


> Hey hows everyone doing? this thread goes so fast i struggle to keep up!
> 
> My appt went a bit odd. Got given a date for a cervical stitch but then he changed his mind and has put me on daily fragmin injections for the rest of my pregnancy.
> 
> The more i think about it the more questions i have. Thankfully i'm off to my hospital on monday to pick all the stuff up and be showed how to inject. Will get chance to speak to my consultant then.
> 
> So desperate for my rainbow baby
> 
> Hope you're all well xx


Amy does that mean that may still do the stitch aswell at a later date? Write down any questions you think of and take them all with you. Is Ian going with you to the consultant ? I have everything crossed that this is it for you this time hun. Much Love. xxxx

Re: The hair - I dont have anything and didn't first time around !! 

Re: Tiredness - I am knackered. I am sleeping so badly and even more guttering is my daughter is finally sleeping thru the night and I am not :dohh:

FT - I would have a look on ebay for good cheap maternity wear. You'll get alot more for your money than buying everything new. Plus the way I see it the more you save the more you can spend on baby stuff !!

Hope everyone else is well - I still haven't officially announced as my dates could be so wrong and dont want to announce early. Tuesday cannot come round soon enough !


----------



## loolindley

Amy, I think I missed it, but how come you have to have injections? It sounds awful, I'm so sorry :hugs:

My head is banging after crying for an hours solid watching the UK 9/11 memorial. It breaks my heart, but made myself watch it. It puts things into persepctive doesn't it.

Kas, I've actually lost a stone and a half since I was 6 weeks preggo, but I had it to lose, so I guess thats ok.

Danielle, I'll add you, so if anyone else see's me on Danielles page, add me too...no mentioning the pregnancy though...it's still a secret for me!!! xx


----------



## x-amy-x

_LauraK1982_ said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> Hey hows everyone doing? this thread goes so fast i struggle to keep up!
> 
> My appt went a bit odd. Got given a date for a cervical stitch but then he changed his mind and has put me on daily fragmin injections for the rest of my pregnancy.
> 
> The more i think about it the more questions i have. Thankfully i'm off to my hospital on monday to pick all the stuff up and be showed how to inject. Will get chance to speak to my consultant then.
> 
> So desperate for my rainbow baby
> 
> Hope you're all well xx
> 
> 
> Amy does that mean that may still do the stitch aswell at a later date? Write down any questions you think of and take them all with you. Is Ian going with you to the consultant ? I have everything crossed that this is it for you this time hun. Much Love. xxxxClick to expand...

I may still have the stitch done at a later date yeah. I'm having regular scans on my cervix to keep an eye on the length.

Thank you hun xx


----------



## x-amy-x

loolindley said:


> Amy, I think I missed it, but how come you have to have injections? It sounds awful, I'm so sorry :hugs:

I have had 2 abnormal anti thrombin III screens. Which means my blood clots too much, restricting blood flow to the baby if a clot forms. I have to have low dose aspirin and daily fragmin injections. 

xx


----------



## loolindley

Oh blimey! I know it's for the best, but what a thing to contend with :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

I don't mind... if i get my rainbow it'll all be worth it xx


----------



## looley

Hi all! Spent ages trying to catch up! How is everyone.
Had to stop watching the 9/11 coverage. so so upsetting. Sending my thoughts to all USA ladies on here especially :hugs:

FT I am mad mad mad about berries too! Strawberries,bluberries,raspberries. Cant stop eating them it's costing me a bomb!!!

I too have been having really weird horrid dreams ladies :0( weird :wacko:

Bump is defo starting to show now. Work trousers are far too tight and uncomfortable so going to start wearing leggings all the time. I've bought a few nice things from topshop and asos.Hard to feel nice and trendy when your backside is starting to resemble a hippos though... and theres a long way to go.. it's only gonna get bigger!! :cry:

Im still having the dreaded 'stretching pains' thinking of getting one of those support belts ha ha . how sexy. Seriously bump is always aching as I've said before how am I gonna cope :nope:
Looley xx
another whingy post ladies.. sorry!


----------



## kymied

I have a friend who lost a baby at 6 months because her cervix opened too early. When she got pregnant with her son they stitched her cervix, took out the stitches at 32 weeks and she carried him to 40 weeks. Best of luck Amy, that sounds difficult to go through.

I don't have any strange hair (that I've noticed) or any linea negra but I do have zits in weird places! I noticed a HUGE painful one between my shoulder blades, plus one in my armpit and around my belly button and one on my boob! Plus some on my face, I usually don't have any, I feel like I'm going through puberty again. Ack!

My friend has dark olive skin and she said she had really dark linea negra and her daughter is 8 months now and she says it's still there but I couldn't see it when she showed me yesterday.


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Looley - everytime i see your ticker im soooo jealous LOL x the tummy pains and cramps are horribly worrying arent they? must be normal though xxx

not sure you all remember but we recently debated whether pregnancy is 9 or 10 months long? well i have found this calendar thing which says how far along we are and when:
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/pregcal/

i STILL dont quite get it as im 28 weeks at christmas (7 months) but not due will 14th march.. :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Ha! Not that again! It confused me enough last time!!! :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies
Posting mobile from London and knackered but caught up. 
Loo, huge amounts of luck and happiness for tomorrow, will try and check. What time is your scan?
Kymied, yes! I have odd spots, painful ones on my shoulder blades and under my jaw. Quite frustrating..
Been thinking about 9/11 all day. I have a lot of friends in the US, we all met on one site. I spent most of the afternoon waiting for updates from all the NY ladies, not all of it was good news. My heart still breaks thinking about it and it was good to pay my respects at Ground 0 a few years ago. 
Knackered, been at an intense conference which finished at lunchtime but staying down here for a few meetings until Wednesday. Had the afternoon off buying bargains at a carboot and off to watch The Skin I Live In now. Just me, a film and some yogurt covered brazil nuts. I miss MrC.


----------



## kymied

Does anyone else have uneven boob growth?
My left one has always been a little bigger but now she's at least a cup size bigger than righty!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

any 1 waching x factor that marcus is a friend of a friend livepool seen to be doing pritty good today wooo x


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> Ha! Not that again! It confused me enough last time!!! :rofl:

LOL!

i cant relax until i understand things! xxx

danielle - im watching - marcus was good! :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hahah whats with that fella IT WASENT ME hahahahha


----------



## blessedmomma

i remember 9/11 like it was yesterday. i just wanted to get my girls and go home. i couldnt believe what was happening and i was so scared. i thought it wasnt real. my boss called and told me to put our tv on and i saw the first building. then when the 2nd plane hit i just wanted to bawl. my girls were 1 and 3. i thought we were all gonna die. i didnt want my girls to be alone. i cant stand to even think about it :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

kymied - not noticed wonkiness .... yet!

danielle - yer he was nuts that muscle guy!!!

blessed - thanks for shaing that with us xxx


----------



## 2nd time

well in an attempt to catch up my labour with dd1 was 72 hours my labour with dd2 was officialy 3 but from waters going 1hour 12 mins and from fully dilated 3 mins lol

as for how much weight i have put on sorry girls i have lost 4lb so far lost 1st with dd1 and over 1st with dd2 dont hate me lol


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> well in an attempt to catch up my labour with dd1 was 72 hours my labour with dd2 was officialy 3 but from waters going 1hour 12 mins and from fully dilated 3 mins lol
> 
> as for how much weight i have put on sorry girls i have lost 4lb so far lost 1st with dd1 and over 1st with dd2 dont hate me lol

what by the end of the pregnancies you had lost weight??? or do you mean at the beginning - like this time?

The second part of ''appropriate adult'' is about to start - that thing some of us were watching last week xxxx just a reminder ;)


----------



## 2nd time

no i en up weighing less each time lol when i got preg with dd1 i was an 18 finished after birth obviously i was a 14 after dd2 i got in a 12 lol although it was a squeese by the time i have 6 kids i will e size 0


----------



## loolindley

Amazing 2nd time! I'm an 18 now, so alls I need to do is keep breeding, and I'll get slim!!! :rofl:

Kymied, as well as spots (I never had them as a teen, but I am getting about one a week at the moment) my right boob has grown bigger than my left. They have both grown, but the right one is defo bigger. I'm a freak! :rofl:

Ms Crow, Sounds like you have been pretty busy down there. Hopefully the time will pass quickly until you can see MrC again.

My scan is 9.45 tomorrow. I'm super excited about seeing it, and really hoping that my dates wont get pushed back any more. They shouldn't as I remembered that I did a digi on Friday 21st July, and it said 3+. Well that actually means 5+ weeks preggo doesn't it, so that shouls have made me 12+ weeks on the Friday just gone. Does that make sense? Probably only to me!

How much water do you have to drink before the scan? Can you drink too much? I usually drink a litre before 10am, so I am hoping that is enough/not too much.

Going to have a stressfull morning because Al wants to go and load his van before we go (I am so mad he hasn't taken the day off), and I have to take Indy to the vets for 8.30. The vets is 20 minutes in the opposite direction to the hospital and Al, so I think it is going to be a stressful morning. But I do get to see my baby, so I will be all blissed out afterwards!


----------



## 2nd time

i never make a special drinking effort before a scan and have never had a prob


----------



## firsttimer1

loo i drank a pint and my bladder was busting! the sonographer let me ''release'' some LOL


----------



## loolindley

Fanks! I'll sip water on the way down and just hope I am not waiting too long! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse = :kiss: !!! THANK YOU!

Loo - enjoy tomorrow hun, i will be signing on all morning to check for ur update! :happydance: make sure u ask for a piccie ;)

Night night all :sleep: xxx


----------



## em2656

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, cant wait to see scan piccie!

I am also very spotty and my left boob always gets a lot bigger than my right during pregnancy and even more so while I'm breastfeeding...sexy! lol

Well I managed to get to see an emergency dentist this morning, hardly slept at all last night with the pain.
He couldn't see anything wrong on the surface, so I had no choice but to have an 
x-ray :( obviously not what I wanted to happen, but unavoidable.
It did however show that, underneath a tooth that I had root canal treatment on a few years ago, lurks an abcess. So there's nothing that could be done at the moment, other than antibiotics (apparently I may need a few weeks worth).

Not fair! Just really hope I can sleep tonight.

Good night peeps xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- yay for scan tomorrow!!!! i will be checking to see how yours went. :flower:

i have a regular appt tomorrow at 8:50 and my 12 week scan at 10:50. im sooooo excited to be seeing our LO tomorrow!!!!:happydance:


----------



## newfielady

Thanks citymouse. Now FT can rest. :rofl:
I don't know what to tell you about the digi test Loo. O took one and it say 3+ which would have put me at 5 weeks pregnant which would have but me at 7 weeks when the ultra sound said 6. :shrug: Either I had a lot of hormones (not sure if that would actually affect it) or maybe my little bean was curled up during the ultrasound. I just have to wait for the 18 scan to see if I'm actually 19 weeks or not. :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

This food weirdness is just so... weird! To go to one of our favorite restaurants and not be tempted by anything... And we're going to the neighbors' for dinner and they always overstuff me and then I get sick! So tonight I will take small portions. 

Now if they had a jar of salsa con queso, that would be different.

Listened to the heartbeat today. Little bub is definitely in a new position. The sound is harder to find and quieter. Or maybe that's the chub interfering...

Hope you're all well, and let me be the first to say Happy Monday, because usually I'm the last! I win!


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Monday every one. 

Good luck with the scans today people. I look forward to getting home from work and the gym (yes, honestly!) to see some lovely pictures! 

xx


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Monday ladies...look forward to this weeks scans :thumbup:

AFM - well I have been puking and had bad nausea. Up till week 10 I only had nausea so it's thrown me a curved ball to start puking now :wacko: feeling ICKY!!!


----------



## Widger

Hi ladies

I've been away all weekend and so difficult to keep up with you all. Have my scan at 3pm.... have to wait all day arrgh. I started worrying last night about it all. Keep hoping that measurements are all ok and blood test results ok. They tell you all at scan.

Loolindley - did you ever think this day would come? Seriously feels like we've waited forever :) good luck xx

Hope you all have great day xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how r u all. 

got bits of running around to do today got to go and get some nappys going to get izzy a crimbo prezzys from the reatail 

hope u all have a good monday x


----------



## firsttimer1

*em2656 *- sorry to hear about your tooth pain hunni, but glad they found the cause and that you will have some treatment xxx

*newfie* - yer i SHOULD have slept well after City Mouse put my mind at ease over dating; BUT instead i had yet another freakky dream! I seem to be having all the symptoms that others had weeks 1-6 now! It would be just like me to do this pregnancy backwards. Will prob spend the last eight weeks of pregnancy with morning sickness - and then give birth to some poppy seeds!!! :rofl:

*Loo* - i would totally ignore the CB digi predication - its a good estimate but its NOT accurate; or at least it wasnt for me! GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY! cant wiat to hear your news and see a bouncing baby pic :happydance:

*Citymouse* - Huge congratulations on being the first to say Happy Monday :rofl: Its the honor we all dream of; and this week - its yours :hugs:

*Laura* - im off to the gym tonight too! i was meant to go at 6:30am but i hardly got any sleep last night due to the noisy weather - the wind is ferocious here!

*Glow* - AHHH nooooooo the :sick: got you in the end then? Remember the days when me and you wished for it? Now we feel silly! sorry you didnt escape it hun :hugs:

*Widger* - another huge GOOD LUCK for todays scan - make sure you get a piccie to share with us all! So exciting :hugs:

*Danielle* - enjoy chrimbo shopping for Izzy.... wish i was christmas shopping today! :)

AFM... well this is prob TMI but my OH and i finally 'DTD' this morning :blush: After 3 months i thought it was getting a bit ridiculous. Poor man thought i was having a joke at first haha! anyway, i survived and as of yet... no dreaded spotting.... :wacko:

Ive got HEAPS of work to do today which is poo - but will keep signing on to get updates from the scan ladies :) 

Oh also - can anyone explain what the uterus feels like when its above the pubic bone? Imn guessing mine must be by now just a little - or will be soon? and my tummy is getting tired of the prodding! XXX


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i think i might stay in weather dosent look the best looks quite windy hummm sims 3 or not.

mw on thursday going to demand a scan fingers crossed xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Looks like Autumn's definitely arrived today! Bit of a shock after a week on holiday with 30 degree sunshine every day. Managed to do nothing but eat, sleep and sunbathe (pretty much in that order) for the whole week so have come back feeling nice and chilled. 
Symptoms (not that I had many) have disappeared, I feel like i'm eating more normally now instead of feeling hungry the whole time. One thing I have noticed I think is the round ligament pains. I spent 2 hours decorating yesterday and definitely felt afterwards i'd overdone it, had to lie in bed for an hour which is not like me!

Those of you in the North West, i heard there was a baby show on yesterday (too late though so I missed it) in Didsbury, so went on google and there's one on the Wirral on 2nd October (I think), at Thornton Hall in Neston so I think i'll go to that as DH is adament he's not going all the way to London just to look at baby stuff! I might be able to get him to this one.

Hope everyone's been feeling OK. I managed to get WiFi occasionally on holiday and read a few pages on my phone, congrats on all the good scans!
*Loo* - Good luck today with yours, you're probably in there right now if you're lucky enough to be running on time!!
*FT *- No idea what my uterus is supposed to feel like, I keep prodding my tummy in the vague hope it's obvious but it's not to me! Spoke to my friend last night and she said she could feel the baby move from around 14 weeks - felt like popcorn popping inside her apparently so hoping in a week's time I'll feel like that. She said to either have a really hot drink or really cold drink and then it would start!


----------



## lozza1uk

In fact, it appears there are smaller baby shows all over the UK (i've no idea how good these are, they might be really useless!!)

https://www.ukbabyshows.co.uk/find-a-baby-show/


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza- so glad you had a great holiday, i bet your all nice and tanned ... unlike me :( LOL

Thats so cool that your friend felt the baby that early. Unfortunatly all i feel is bloat and feelings which are NOT baby lol - but lets hope we all feel our babys move as soon as possible :dance:

the weather is 100% autumn like now... so windy and cold..... :cold: xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

lozza1uk said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Looks like Autumn's definitely arrived today! Bit of a shock after a week on holiday with 30 degree sunshine every day. Managed to do nothing but eat, sleep and sunbathe (pretty much in that order) for the whole week so have come back feeling nice and chilled.
> Symptoms (not that I had many) have disappeared, I feel like i'm eating more normally now instead of feeling hungry the whole time. One thing I have noticed I think is the round ligament pains. I spent 2 hours decorating yesterday and definitely felt afterwards i'd overdone it, had to lie in bed for an hour which is not like me!
> 
> Those of you in the North West, i heard there was a baby show on yesterday (too late though so I missed it) in Didsbury, so went on google and there's one on the Wirral on 2nd October (I think), at Thornton Hall in Neston so I think i'll go to that as DH is adament he's not going all the way to London just to look at baby stuff! I might be able to get him to this one.
> 
> Hope everyone's been feeling OK. I managed to get WiFi occasionally on holiday and read a few pages on my phone, congrats on all the good scans!
> *Loo* - Good luck today with yours, you're probably in there right now if you're lucky enough to be running on time!!
> *FT *- No idea what my uterus is supposed to feel like, I keep prodding my tummy in the vague hope it's obvious but it's not to me! Spoke to my friend last night and she said she could feel the baby move from around 14 weeks - felt like popcorn popping inside her apparently so hoping in a week's time I'll feel like that. She said to either have a really hot drink or really cold drink and then it would start!




o ooo i think i might have to go that rite by my daddys :D


----------



## loolindley

I'M BACK!!!!!!

Was only running 10 minutes late, so that was ok. Well, all present and correct, 2 arms, 2 legs, and it even had a little wave at us, and jumped up and down a couple of times!! Lush! They don't do NT measurements, and just go off the 16 week bloods, so I don't know anything about that yet. I have been moved forward 2 days, so my new edd is March 22nd, and I am now 12+4! Huzzah!

I tell you what was bloody cheeky though.....a fiver for a picture!! I've been spoiled, because I've had freebies from all my early scans, so I was a bit shocked when I had to cough up the money!! :rofl:

Other than that, I'm ok. My gums have been bleeding a lot over the weekend, so I've started using corsodyl mouthwash.....which is basicly just paintstripper, and makes my mouth feel awful. It better bloody work!!!!

Back in bed now as I am feeling crap. 70mph winds here over night, and a tree on my street that had blown down over night has been kindly dumped by my asbo neighbours in my drive!! Charming!!!


----------



## loolindley

Oh, a picture! Well, the £5 picture is the worst ever, and I should have demanded better angles, but here it is!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, I meant to say good luck to the scan ladies today! Widger, it does feel like today has taken forever to arrive, so enjoy it! xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

congrats looo i want another scan :( when r u annocuncing? x


----------



## loolindley

We are going up to Stockport the weekend after this one to tell my brother, so I don't want to announce before then, as I would hate for him to find out from someone saying 'congratulations' or something on bookface. It's only 2 weeks away, but it feels ages!!!

I would seriously ask your midwife for another scan. Not only could you have had a misscarriage, but your dating scan was far too early, and I'm measuring almost a week different from a scan I had at 8 weeks. I'd really push for one honey. xx


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, Kas, can you cange my edd please to 22nd. xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

loolindley said:


> We are going up to Stockport the weekend after this one to tell my brother, so I don't want to announce before then, as I would hate for him to find out from someone saying 'congratulations' or something on bookface. It's only 2 weeks away, but it feels ages!!!
> 
> I would seriously ask your midwife for another scan. Not only could you have had a misscarriage, but your dating scan was far too early, and I'm measuring almost a week different from a scan I had at 8 weeks. I'd really push for one honey. xx

i think i might phone her now ive just chaged surgeries tho so who is it i phone the number on my notes? x


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck to those with scans today & Congrats to loolindley on a lovely scan :cloud9:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

just phoned them and they said if my 8 week scan was normal i wont get another 1 till i am 20 weeks i am soo angery gurrrrrrr


----------



## waula

ft - i felt my uterus yesterday morning - i'd just had a wee and laid on my back. halfway between bellybutton and knicker line, have a feel 2 inches to left or right and then roll your fingers sideways and you "fall off" the uterus and to be honest mine feels a bit odd, not painful but hollow and its not comfy when i do it - feels like it did when i got scanned and they were pushing on it! dunno if that makes sense!!! i guess with my naughty scanner i can see where it is so have a bit more of an idea!! good luck! xx


----------



## waula

woooo i'm a big fat lemon!!!! ha xxx


----------



## loolindley

Congrats on being a lemon Waula!x


----------



## lozza1uk

Brilliant news Loo - Congratulations!!!!!!! £5 is loads, I thought £3.50 was bad enough, but we did get one free!

And Good Luck for yours today Widger!


----------



## Widger

Loolindley - :yipee: :happydance: Look at you and MOVING FORWARD ON YOUR DATES :rofl: Congrats on an amazing scan. You must be so happy. I think I will be the only person that moves back again :haha: 

Danielle - You must have an EPU at your hospital. I would try to get one there. I would go to your doctor and say that you can't cope with the fact they got your dates wrong and it is stressing you out that you are worrying you are going to lose the baby. I'm lucky that my EPU is fantastic and you can go on self-referal. It is really not on that they are treating you like this.

Congrats Waula on being a lemon... I'm sure not a big fat one although I feel like one and I don't even know what I am at 12 weeks?? A plum?

Well this waiting game is seriously doing my head in. Not long to go. This morning went in quickly as I took my little one out to the park. He was very excited in the wind. Not too bad here in London.

ROLL ON 3pm!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

the midwife even said if ur worried go so when oh is off on wed i might take my self up there he wont come cos the wait is about 3 hrs just orded a doppler tho :D


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies, I shall get in on the Happy Monday contest next week. :winkwink: It's blowing a gale here too! No trouble to say that summer is not coming back anytime soon. For how fast fall came I'd say winter is just around the corner. It's like that here, we don't really have a lot of in between seasons. 2 weeks or fall, then winter for 8 months, then 2 weeks of spring, than 3 months of summer. :dohh:. We have a ski doo this winter though so bring on the snow, (even if I will have to buy a bigger suit :rofl:)


----------



## MsCrow

So pleased your scan, and the baby, is all well Loo


----------



## struth

loolindley said:


> I'M BACK!!!!!!
> 
> Was only running 10 minutes late, so that was ok. Well, all present and correct, 2 arms, 2 legs, and it even had a little wave at us, and jumped up and down a couple of times!! Lush! They don't do NT measurements, and just go off the 16 week bloods, so I don't know anything about that yet. I have been moved forward 2 days, so my new edd is March 22nd, and I am now 12+4! Huzzah!
> 
> I tell you what was bloody cheeky though.....a fiver for a picture!! I've been spoiled, because I've had freebies from all my early scans, so I was a bit shocked when I had to cough up the money!! :rofl:
> 
> Other than that, I'm ok. My gums have been bleeding a lot over the weekend, so I've started using corsodyl mouthwash.....which is basicly just paintstripper, and makes my mouth feel awful. It better bloody work!!!!
> 
> Back in bed now as I am feeling crap. 70mph winds here over night, and a tree on my street that had blown down over night has been kindly dumped by my asbo neighbours in my drive!! Charming!!!

Just popping in (as promised) to see how you got on Loo. This is great news! Glad that it all went well for you x

Just wanted to say hi :wave: to all the other lovely ladies on here too! I hope that you are all well and that your pregnancies are progressing nicely x


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> Oooh, Kas, can you cange my edd please to 22nd. xx

Loo I think we have the same due date now!!! So fun!

Great scan love!


----------



## KellyC75

Please take a look at my thread & poll lovely ladies :kiss:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/734244-pink-blue.html


----------



## pristock230

Hey Ladies! Happy Monday! (still not sure if Monday's can be happy but oh well!)

Hope everyone had a nice weekend - Good Luck to all the ladies with scans today, congrats goes to Loo for a great scan already!


----------



## x-amy-x

finally back from my consultant appt with tons of tinzaparin yay :-l lol

its no fun being due at the end of a month! im one of the last to get my 12 week scan boo


----------



## x-amy-x

from looking at the dates... i think i AM the last one :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i ammm 4th of april :( it was 14 of march x


----------



## x-amy-x

aw boo!

My scan isn't for 2 weeks yet... and i'll be 13+4. Dont like being at the end of a month lol.. might just have to sneak in with the early april bumps


----------



## citymouse

Don't worry about that, ladies--in the scheme of things it's the blink of an eye. Just enjoy every day!


----------



## loolindley

Amy, you are more than welcome to stick with us if you want :hugs: It depends where you would prefer to be.

Thanks Struth. That's lovely of you, and I am chuft to bits that you are in the 2ww! :hug:

Thanks for all your kind messages ladies. I sat down to watch corrie earlier, and woke up 2 hours later :shock: Soooooo tired. This insomnia at night is really hard work.

Waiting to have a phone call from the vets saying Indy's spaying went ok. Why haven't they called yet?! I'm like a nervous parent! Good practice I suppose!


----------



## citymouse

A quick ranty about our neighbors--our good friends who overstuff us with food--they had twins last year and it was quite overwhelming. They are, of course, thrilled and happy, but they went through a rough 3 months or so when the babies were little. 

They're excited for us and mostly very supportive--but all their admonitions are of the doom and gloom variety. When I say I don't want visitors in the house the first week, they say, you will! And last night they started in on the whole "your dog will be forgotten about" thing because they forgot about their cat. That one really bugs me! I make it a point to talk to parents who didn't let their pets fall by the wayside and I'm determined to help my dog with the transition.

Every time they say something, I want to retort, "But you had twins!" a singleton will be a challenge but it's not going to be a nuclear impact on our lives like their twins were. I'd just as soon not hear the doom and gloom.

(Note for the record that telling me I'll need my MIL's help qualifies as doom and gloom. :rofl: )


----------



## firsttimer1

well im blinking annoyed - ive been soooo busy with work that i started at 8:30am and didnt stop until now - 3:45pm and i havent eaten!!! and whats worse, im late to congratulate loo :cry: but here goes anyway....

:happydance: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!! * :happydance:

so chuffed for you - crap your piccie cost a fiver tho... what a blinking rip off!!!! 

well im swamped in work - mostly my fault for neglecting it the last few weeks to talk with you lovely ladies, and ive seriously had enough today. :brat: Cant wait till the evening!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

citymouse said:


> Don't worry about that, ladies--in the scheme of things it's the blink of an eye. Just enjoy every day!

ill be lucky to be a march mummy at all.. but here's to hoping <3


----------



## x-amy-x

I am so tired its unreal *yawn*


----------



## redsox

x-amy-x said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry about that, ladies--in the scheme of things it's the blink of an eye. Just enjoy every day!
> 
> ill be lucky to be a march mummy at all.. but here's to hoping <3Click to expand...

Ha Amy! I am due March 22nd and I think *I* will be lucky to have a March baby...when my mother was pregnant with me (her first) I was due January 31st and was born February 14th!!!!! In an epic blizzard!

There's no telling how all of this will go come February/March/April and I can't wait to find out! :)


----------



## _LauraK1982_

x-amy-x said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry about that, ladies--in the scheme of things it's the blink of an eye. Just enjoy every day!
> 
> ill be lucky to be a march mummy at all.. but here's to hoping <3Click to expand...

Stay positive madam ! Hopefully these injections will work. I have everything crossed for you. xxx

Loo - congrats on the scan and the fab piccie. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

the injections WILL work PMA! :)

can't wait to have a huugee christmas baby belly :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry I have been away for so long been super busy at work. I work at our local college and at the minute there is a Provincial College strike happening, which means that all full-time support staff are on strike. Because I am a part-time support staff I am able to still work. So this means that in our department where they is usually 8-10 people, is now only 3 people doing all the work (myself included)! lol. So I have not been on BnB in ahwile and once I get home all I want to do is stay away from the comp lol. 

Things on the baby front seem to be doing good. I had my second doctors appointment, not much to report as they didn't do much. Took my weight, blood pressure and urine sample... thats all... doctor said they would use the doppler next month. So I am anxiously awaiting my ultrasound on the 19th so I can finally see baby! Only 1 week to go!

How is everyone else doing, it seems I have missed a lot on this site.


----------



## x-amy-x

yay someone with date close to me! hope your scan goes ok next week... mines week after

any one having a private gender scan? ive booked mine for 15th oct xx


----------



## firsttimer1

x-amy-x said:


> the injections WILL work PMA! :)
> 
> can't wait to have a huugee christmas baby belly :)

me too! i keep imagining christmas with a big tummy and cant stop smiling :happydance:

well ladies - guess what..... IVE FOUND MY UTERUS!!!!! :baby:

Its exactly how someone just said (im sooo sorry i cant remember who it was :( - but *thank you*) a couple of inches above pubic bone and i can fall off the sides heehee

Im soooo excited. does this mean it will start growing outwards from now? Im desperate for a tummy which isnt just flab!!


----------



## loolindley

Amy, if you think about it, so many babies (especialyl first ones) are born late, and in the UK, they will let you go 10-14 days over before they induce you. Well if thats the case, then a lot more of us will be April Mum's. I'm convinced mine will be born on April Fools Day!!! :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

as long as mines cooked a fair bit longer than my darcie was, i'll be happy... then all this prodding and poking will be worth it. overdue will do me :)


----------



## loolindley

Sounds good to me too! 

Kas, how the devil do you get pictures in your sig? I can't do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - i do mine by uploading my photos to photobucket (free photo storage website) and then it provides a code to paste into website signatures.
https://photobucket.com/

Im convinced im going to have an april fools baby too heehee - no matter how much i want a st paddys day baby! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

omg - i just went to the bathroom and when i looked in the mirror i had blackberry stains all over my face! :rofl: Im SOOOO glad no one came to the door whilst i was in such a mess haha x


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm just hoping i'm not 2 weeks early and have a baby on 29th February! I had a friend at school who was born then, technically now does that mean she's only 8 years old or 32 like me? Hmmm


----------



## loolindley

Lol, my mum had a colleague what was in the same boat, and he bacame a teenager when he was really 52! I think it's great because it's so unique!

Oh, any gender guesses, please go ahead! I am still staying on team yellow, but I'm up for some fun guesses!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok loo here is my gender guess!
based on the babies head im going to go for...... GIRL!


----------



## lozza1uk

Err... boy? I don't really understand the theories though so that's a Red or Black type guess!

Changing the subject a bit... yesterday I bought a maternity pillow as i'm fed up trying to sleep on my side without getting a dead arm, or rolling onto my stomach and squashing my boobs. It's great, but £45 for a pillow?? :shock: There was another one that didn't come with a cover so would have been £60, is having a baby like getting married, everything suddenly becomes 3 times the price because it has the word "maternity" or "wedding" attached? Took me 20 minutes walking round the shop to decide I could justify spending that on a pillow, apparently i can use it with the baby to prop it up or help with feeding. 

Also, just want to say thanks to MrsCupcake for mentioning the Hungry Caterpillar stuff in Sainsburys, I went straight out and bought a 2-pack of vests as they're neutral and really cute! I might go back for the sleeping bag now that a friend has explained what one is!!


----------



## KellyC75

please gender guess mine too :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

I was just going to ask about body pillows & whether anyone's used them. I hadn't thought about it until my massage (which was heavenly), where I got to fling my arm and leg over a big wedge bolster, and it was wonderful. Now when I sleep on my side I feel like my top shoulder is curling down over my body. 

Are you using a specific maternity pillow or just a big body pillow?

I'm getting excited for my scan on Wednesday! There are a few close friends I will want to call and talk to firsthand rather than have them be part of the big general announcement. Looking forward to that!


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> Oh, any gender guesses, please go ahead! I am still staying on team yellow, but I'm up for some fun guesses!


:blue:


----------



## loolindley

I think yours is a girl Kelly...based on nothing though!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> I think yours is a girl Kelly...based on nothing though!!!!

......:haha:

Thankyou :flower:


----------



## lozza1uk

I bought a Theraline maternity & nursing pillow. It's almost full body length and slightly U shaped. Probably a complete waste of money but it seemed all my friends used one (from the quick text poll I did while in the shop gasping at the prices) and it is really comfy!


----------



## firsttimer1

funnily enough im just looking into maternity pillows! I defo need and want one :) not sure which yet.


----------



## loolindley

Amazon do an E pillow for £40, and it's got a case. x


----------



## KellyC75

I bought a 'V' pillow from Argos, less than £10 & does a good job :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

mmm so many to chose from! i need one that supports my now huge boobs so thinking of getting a full length one..... £40 on a pillow tho :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Overstock.com are doing full length body pillows for £25. I googled 'full length body pillows' and it came up in the shopping area.


----------



## redsox

Just saw an article in The Telegraph that they may make a measure in Europe to make it illegal to find out the gender of your baby. I have read up on how much of a problem there is with gender selective abortions in China and India, but can't believe that they may take measures in the UK. I have a hard time believing this will ever pass. 

I hope this isn't political at all - as I don't mean it to be, just that it was just very baby relevant. Link in the spoiler if you are interested. Ignore if you are not. :)


Spoiler
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8754811/Parents-could-be-barred-from-knowing-the-sex-of-their-unborn-baby-by-European-ruling.html


----------



## 2nd time

baby pillows argos full lenghth pillow is brill i have had it since dd1 and you can shape it into a v or wrap it round you for feeing more versatile than the v pillow and cheeper.

as for not wanting visitors in the first week i agree its important family time and that does not include guests


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox said:


> Just saw an article in The Telegraph that they may make a measure in Europe to make it illegal to find out the gender of your baby. I have read up on how much of a problem there is with gender selective abortions in China and India, but can't believe that they may take measures in the UK. I have a hard time believing this will ever pass.
> 
> I hope this isn't political at all - as I don't mean it to be, just that it was just very baby relevant. Link in the spoiler if you are interested. Ignore if you are not. :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8754811/Parents-could-be-barred-from-knowing-the-sex-of-their-unborn-baby-by-European-ruling.html

this is interestig - like you, i wouldnt have thought it a problem here? :shrug:

is anyone else getting bad headaches still - please dont say im the only one LOL - ive looked into it and it seems to be normal due to hormones. Only seems to be a problem a bit later in pregnancy if coupled by other things...


----------



## loolindley

That article is really intresting, though I'm sure it wont pass. I must be really naive, but I never associated the gender scans with selective abortions. Nuts.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lozza1uk - glad you like the Hungry Caterpillar stuff at sainsburys. its great because its cute and neutral without being boring.

I don't think i need a maternity pillow (yet)

I have to say that im not sleeping very well at all at the mo. i keep having nightmares (completely random non-baby ones) which means i get a restless night.

on a different note, my secretary sent me the most beautiful letter today which made me cry. She had a full-term stillborn back in the 1960s/70s and has never got over it. she couldnt have children after that. she basically said in the letter how thrilled she is for us and how i musnt worry about what happened to her because things have changed etc etc. it was just so thoughtful and lovely.

hope everyone has had a good day and weekend!


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- what a lovely scan pic!!!! and how great that it went well:flower:

ours went really good. we are supposed to be 12+5 but baby was measuring 13+1. our new due date is march 18!!!! im so excited. nt was 1.4 so that was great too. baby was all over the place and it took forever to get the nt measurement. :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> loo- what a lovely scan pic!!!! and how great that it went well:flower:
> 
> ours went really good. we are supposed to be 12+5 but baby was measuring 13+1. our new due date is march 18!!!! im so excited. nt was 1.4 so that was great too. baby was all over the place and it took forever to get the nt measurement. :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 264309

Aww ~ Adorable :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> mmm so many to chose from! i need one that supports my now huge boobs so thinking of getting a full length one..... £40 on a pillow tho :rofl:

This can be stretched to be a full length body pillow ~ Much like a dream geenii, but alot cheaper :thumbup:

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1270475.htm

Trust me, I dont mind spending money on something that works, but when you can get something that does the same job, why pay more :winkwink:

I use mine to read in bed, to prop my leg over, when bump gets bigger etc...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ooh blessed did you have a 3-d scan? it looks really good!


----------



## blessedmomma

they did most of the scan in 2d but switched it for pics in the end. im not sure, but i guess it was 3d. we are sooo excited :cloud9:


----------



## kkl12

Kas- I seem to be getting headaches more and more lately... I'm really hoping they stop sooner rather than later.

I'm thinking I need a body pillow soon. Side sleeping is not comfortable.

Blessed- now we have the same due date


----------



## firsttimer1

kelly - im gonna look at that pillow now - thanks for the link xxx

blessedmomma - will update your EDD and that is a GREAT scan pic... but.... :blush: what is the long thing infront of the head.... is it an arm? or the cord? :blush:

cupcake - thats so nice of your secretary :hugs:

kkl12 - im sorry your suffering too hun - headaches are crsap, esp as i wont even take paracetemol :cry:


----------



## Widger

Sorry for delay but I had to come home from scan and get my baby ready for bed.

It went brilliantly. I can't tell you how worried I was all day. It just seemed to drag by. Anyway, baby was moving about and looked like it was sucking its thumb at one point. CRL was 6.1cm and due date has been moved forward to 22nd March :yipee: I had my dates as 23rd, but by period it was 25th, yet they moved me to 26th at 8 weeks so glad that I'm moved forward again.

So I can join Redsox and Loolindley.... and others. My results were 1 in 5,500 or something like that too which is good considering I'm now middle aged :rofl:

I have no idea about gender... didn't last time either :)

Congrats blessed on a fab scan too. What a great day for the March Mamas!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0240.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 20


----------



## firsttimer1

ive just reserved that pillow at argos - OH is picking it up for me tomorrow :happydance:

YAY! THANKS KELLY!


----------



## firsttimer1

Widger - *CONGRATULATIONS!!!* :dance:

Ive updated your EDD :) Great scan pic by the way - baby is properly relaxed and chilling heehee


----------



## citymouse

Mrs. Cupcake, how nice of your secretary. Sounds like she will be another grandma for your baby!

Congrats on the great scans! 

It's lunch time and I'm hungry, but I go to the fridge, look at everything, and lose interest. Except I'm still hungry! Right now I'm eating cheese and these little crispy cracker things that I'm pretty sure have a healthy dose of crack in them. So addictive. And that might be lunch today!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Widger - great scan pic. its really clear!

citymouse - i think you're right. another grandma i think!!

FT- hope your headaches get better soon. im sure you have already thought of this but are you drinking enough water? i get headaches really easily when i dont have enough water. 

hope the pillow is good.

does anyone go on mse? apparently tesco has loads of baby bargains at the mo.... thought i might investigate tomorrow.


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake - yer dirnking lots of water, and funnily enough my doctor recommended drinking some caffeine - so i had a cup of tea... and its gone!!

Ive just realised that days ive had NO caffeine are the days my head is bad. :shrug: One cup does it though :)

never heard of mse... but about to look on tesco! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

loolindley said:


> Amy, if you think about it, so many babies (especialyl first ones) are born late, and in the UK, they will let you go 10-14 days over before they induce you. Well if thats the case, then a lot more of us will be April Mum's. I'm convinced mine will be born on April Fools Day!!! :rofl:

I am definately hoping for a couple of days overdue so I get an April baby. My b-day is in April, so it would be nice to share. Also, my dad's b-day is in March and he isn't exactly part of our family anymore... so hoping we don't have an early March baby lol. Plus an April Fools baby would be kinda cool.


----------



## KellyC75

*Widger* ~ Wow ~ That is probably the best scan picture ive seen, so clear :thumbup: Congrats :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i don't mind if i have a march or april baby (although im not sure they would let me go that far overdue). im just hoping im not early as im not keen on the idea of a february baby and it will mess up my maternity leave!


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> cupcake - yer dirnking lots of water, and funnily enough my doctor recommended drinking some caffeine - so i had a cup of tea... and its gone!!
> 
> Ive just realised that days ive had NO caffeine are the days my head is bad. :shrug: One cup does it though :)
> 
> never heard of mse... but about to look on tesco! x

Yes, you could be having caffiene withdrawal headaches :flower: 

I think, correct if im wrong Mrs Cupcake, but mse is 'Money Saving Expert' its a great site:
https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/?gclid=COPow6G9mKsCFdQNfAodiH30tQ

You can sign up for the newsletter & they send you weekly money saving emails :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

I dont think its possible for me to have an april baby as they will only let you go 2 weeks over; but im more than happy with that as my bday is march 9th :) So happy the baby will be pisces like me - i dont put alot of faith in star signs; but mine was right for me - 
love of water (i swam for my county) and arty. XXX

Cant wait to get my preg pillow tomorrow ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok ladies.

i LOVE looking at your scan photos but i feel left out as i dont know what all the bits are - if anything at all.

widger - whats the bit above the babys leg or is it nothing? also your baby has lovely long legs!!!

blessed - is that an arm or a cord or something??

PS. i hope you dont mind me asking (i spent the morning after my scan admiring my babys bottom thinking it was the head :( )


----------



## Widger

It is a really clear pic isn't it. I'm so lucky, I've got 3 others too. So any gender guesses then? :)

There is nothing worse than having a due date at the end of a month, then see it come and go :haha: Daniel wasn't keen to get out and although he was only 6 days late, after 2.5 days of labour, it felt like 2 weeks :rofl: I'm hoping this one will just pop out.... hmm, well as long as I'm not in Waitrose anyway :haha:

I got a widget pillow or something which you can use as breastfeeding pillow and support for baby. I used it between my legs towards the end of pregnancy and it really helped with the pain. Defo invest in a good pillow ladies. You will reap benefits of it later xx


----------



## Widger

firsttimer1 said:


> Ok ladies.
> 
> widger - whats the bit above the babys leg or is it nothing? also your baby has lovely long legs!!!

I know that the baby kept moving both its legs around so another leg? God knows :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Widger said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies.
> 
> widger - whats the bit above the babys leg or is it nothing? also your baby has lovely long legs!!!
> 
> I know that the baby kept moving both its legs around so another leg? God knows :rofl:Click to expand...

ah yes - that makes sense haha.

are you both really tall or something? I cant get over how long that leg is??? OMG my baby looks like an umpa lumpa in comparison!!!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Scan day for me tomorrow - Lets see if my dates are right and if you lot are stuck with me or not !! Its not until 3:20pm so will update as soon as I can. Its my sisters birthday tomorrow though so may not get on until late. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Enjoy it Laura - cant wait to hear a happy update :hugs: xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Lovely photo Widger, yours has got legs!! Really can't tell from mine although the sonographer did assure us there were 2 arms and 2 legs. 
Almost wishing I had done more research on pillows than just driving to John Lewis but I never thought they'd be that much! Ah well, it is comfy and I have loads of vouchers so feel like it only really cost me £5!


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- :rofl: i said the same thing to my DH. he was there when they were doing the scan and said its the arm. baby had its hand on its head

widger great scan and cute baby hun!!!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

kk- yay for same due date! :D

i would def reccomend a pillow in late pregnancy too ladies. your bones soften up preparing for labor and all the weight makes your hips hurt. i always end up with a pillow between my knees at night. it makes a huge difference. 

i wouldnt mind going past my due date, but i only have once. i had to be induced at 41+4 to get that booger out. i will likely go early by a week or two. i would like to make it to march at least though. we have no birthdays in march so far.


----------



## 2nd time

well dh is in a bad mood apparently i am a moan bag and he doesnt lie me anymore, thanks babe i really needed to feel that good about myself dd1 is sick dd2 is comming down with the same thing and i am tiered and emotional

great scans though girls


----------



## looley

Hey all!
Hope everyone is well.
Glad you&#8217;re scans went well ladies! 
Loo they don&#8217;t do NT scanning in my hospital either and I opted out of 16 week bloods. So see what they say at 20 week scan :0/ nervous


Hope I don&#8217;t go early I want a March babba! I don&#8217;t want babba 29th Feb = leap year.

Although March will be expensive for hubs, it&#8217;s my birthday, his mums, his sisters, his Nan&#8217;s and his best friends in March haaaaaa.:haha:
Mums got me a pillow!! She bought my granddad a big V one for his back but it&#8217;s still in the packaging and he doesn&#8217;t want it. So yay. I already feel like I&#8217;m carrying a ten ton weight. :wacko:

Just noticed about scans... most of you are talking about gender scans so is there anyone not finding out? I don&#8217;t want to but hubs does. So he has said we will leave it and get a surprise. Really don&#8217;t mind what we have just really really really hope we have a healthy baby. It&#8217;s all I think about.


I&#8217;m getting mega headaches too&#8230; sooo rubbish, I&#8217;ve suffered with migraines on and off for years and am used to taking co-codamols = strong. Can&#8217;t take them now and paracetamol doesn&#8217;t clear them!!!!:nope:

Looley XXX


----------



## blessedmomma

2ndtime- im so sorry hun. i would send my DH and let you borrow him if i could. he is an angel. told me last night its time to give me a back rub :cloud9: he is in making dinner right now.

i got a headache today. have had a couple, but i think mine is from caffeine. at first when i came off coffee i had them probably from withdrawals. now when i drink anything with caffeine i have one.


----------



## em2656

Evening Ladies.

Congratulations on all the fantastic scans today!

Loo - we're back to having the same due date again lol and I reckon you're having a girl.

Widger - What an amazingly clear picture! I think you're definately having a boy.

Anyone want to have a go at gender guessing mine? I keep looking and changing my mind about what I can and cant see hehehe

xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Hi ladies, I hope everything is going well. I posted on this thread in July, but went on to miscarry in August. I didn't think about posting here until now, when I saw that I was still listed as having a March 18th due date.

Good Luck with the rest of your pregnancies and I wish you all heathly and happy babies!


----------



## redsox

Twinkie210 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope everything is going well. I posted on this thread in July, but went on to miscarry in August. I didn't think about posting here until now, when I saw that I was still listed as having a March 18th due date.
> 
> Good Luck with the rest of your pregnancies and I wish you all heathly and happy babies!

Twinkie,

Thanks for checking in! I am sure you have seen there are tons of us on here who have had a loss - even VERY recently, so please keep up your hopes and stay strong TTC. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Kel127

:hi: Can I join?
I'm due March 29th with my second March baby!!! My 12 week scan is on Thursday (15th)


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry twinkie. :hugs:

welcome kel! :flower:


----------



## citymouse

Twinkie210 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope everything is going well. I posted on this thread in July, but went on to miscarry in August. I didn't think about posting here until now, when I saw that I was still listed as having a March 18th due date.
> 
> Good Luck with the rest of your pregnancies and I wish you all heathly and happy babies!

:hugs: Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, Kel!

Has anybody else experienced feeling overheated in the shower? Two days ago I got so overheated it was all I could do to stay in and shave my second leg. Yesterday I started to feel warm about ten minutes in and had to turn the water almost all the way cold to start feeling better. Today I got in with hot water and started making it cooler almost right away, just to prevent it from happening again. I'll mention it to my doctor Wednesday... I think I need to start taking shorter, cooler showers. It makes me feel like I need a nap!


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies! I just read through the MANY pages since last time I checked out the page. Beautiful pictures of all the lovely little babies. I'm excited about just getting to hear a heartbeat tomorrow (assuming I don't have too much chub in the way).

Yesterday I told my husband that my left boob was bigger than the right. He got all scientific on them and said he couldn't see a difference, that I'm not a lopsided freak! I couldn't help but giggle the whole time.

I keep feeling minor intermittent aches or tightness in my lower abdomen. Do you think it's the muscles stretching?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ft- can u please add my 20 week scan date! It's the 14th of october!! So excited to know if it's a boy or girl!! :)

Heard babies heartbeat for the first time today! Was lovely! :) 

AND my friend had her baby today!!! So excited to meet her!! :) what a great day!


----------



## citymouse

Happy Tuesday! Hahaha!


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Tuesday! (Beaten to it again! :haha: ) 

Good luck with any scans today! 

AFM, I was rubbish yesterday. Didn't get to the gym because I didn't leave work until an hour and a half late. Boo! 

Also, is anyone getting heartburn when you've eaten?! I have for the last couple of times I've eaten anything like a normal meal. I don't like the idea of another 6 months of this! 

Have a great day everyone! 

xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy tuesday!

bit of a weird one from me but kymied talking about aching muscles made me remember...

does anyoen get bellybutton pain? i had stabbing pains in my bellybutton last night. not around it but specifically the 'inny' itself. TMI but after going for a wee the pain went. i wonder if i have a urine infection? i will mention it to the midwife when i see her.

I've not had any heartburn yet!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ooh im a lemon!


----------



## em2656

I've not had any heartburn yet, but have always suffered badly with it in the 3rd trimester. Try some gaviscon, tastes vile but does the trick.


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

*Looley* - I am definitely not finding out the gender, I really want the surprise on the day and hoping it will give me more incentive to push and find out (plus stop me buying too many clothes in advance)

No heartburn from me yet but I am pretty certain I'm getting the stretching pains/cramps, especially if i've been on my feet for too long. I did loads of sit-ups last night at Pilates and didn't feel any effects from that (hoping its about the last time i'll have to do them as shouldn't be on my back much longer, :happydance:)

One of my husband's friends sent him "The Bloke's Guide to Pregnancy" last night, nice to see his friends are currently more excited than he is! I'll be amazed (and impressed) if it gets read, apart from by me! Might stick some post-it notes in the good pages! 

Good luck to those of you with scans today!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good Morning Ladies!*

*2ndtime* - hope your DH has woken up in a better mood today andn likes you again heehee :hugs:

*twinkie *- im so sorry hun and will remove your edd; but if its ok with you - we will remember your angel with a little symbol :( hugs:

*Kel127 *- WELCOME! and i will add your EDD to the 1st page xxx

*em2656 *- from the head; i think yours is a girl! But i know nothing. :rofl:

*wudluvabub* - will add your scan date!

*Lozza has just reminded me by mentioning the gender scans next month - could anyone who is team yellow let me know as i will indictae this by our 20 week scan dates. Then as you lucky ladies found out your gender (and make us jealous) i will add pink or blue storks *

so exciting! x


----------



## 2nd time

dh is still in a bad mood lol we need to move house , like now i just aranged to go see one but with 6 weeks deposit agent fees and a month in avance it was going to cost £3555.73 to move i canceled th viewing now i am in a bad mood


----------



## x-amy-x

did my first self-injection today... it stings like a bitch! 5 more months to look forward to lol

hows everyone doing? 

12 weeks tomorro for me yay


----------



## x-amy-x

no im not... its only tues :dohh: 12 weeks thursday yay


----------



## loolindley

BlessedMomma You got a 3D scan!!!! I'm so jealous!! Glad it went well. xx

Widger Are you stalking my edd :rofl: YEA for being the same date, thats made me smile, and what a great photo! So unbelievably clear, and check out those legs! I think you are growing a model in there! And I think it is a girl 

Citymouse - Step away from the crack filled cracker things!! :rofl:

Laura - Good luck for your scan today, and enjoy your sisters birthday! :hugs:

2ndtime - I hope your grumpy OH got out of the right side of bed this morning. Sounds like he was acting about the same age as your babies!

Em - Huzzah for having the same edd! I am so happy I have been brought forward, if only by a couple of days! I think you are having a boy!

Looley - it must be a Wales thing? I am having the bloods done at 16 weeks, so we will see what that brings.

Twinkie - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I really hope that you get your forever baby soon :hugs:

Hi Kel :hi: - Welcome, and congratulations! Have a great time seeing your baby tomorrow :hugs:

Laura - heartburn is sooooo common during pregnancy! My firend spent a fortune on gaviscon, and had a bottle everywhere (in the car, in her work bag, in the kitchen etc) that she used to just chug out of! Apparently it means you will have a hairy baby (a baby with lots of hair, not a hairy body :rofl:)

Mrs Cupcake - You're a lemon :rofl: Congratulations!

AFM, nothing really to report. Another bad nights sleep :cry: I have always suffered from insomnia, but it appears to be worse, and I'm generally away from 3 - 6 each morning :yawn:

Picked up my puppy from the vets this morning whith strict instructions not to let her jump or be too active for 10 days. I put her in the boot of my car, got in the front, and she had jumped over the back seats and was on my lap. She did this 3 times before she eventually settled. I don't think this is our best start to no excercise!!
 



Attached Files:







Indycollar1.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









indycollar2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firsttimer1

x-amy-x .... BLAME BABY BRAIN! 

2ndtime - ahh he will cheer up soon; men cant hold grudges that long as they will soon want to be cooked for! ;)

loolindley - that puppy is TOOOOO cute :)


----------



## lozza1uk

She's gorgeous! Good luck keeping a puppy inactive!


----------



## Widger

I'm an EDD stalker :haha: Seriously funny that Loolindley and I were complaining about being put further back all the time, to then be pushed forward to the same dates :rofl:

It does look like baby has long legs but think it is just that she got it at a great angle. If you look on my profile page I have a pick of my son at 12 week scan and he looks like he has twigs for legs :rofl:

Heartburn - Drink a small glass of milk. I got it bad late on and it was the only thing I could stomach. It did work for me.

Lozza1uk - That bloke's guide to preg is actually a really funny read. I read more than my hubby, actually don't think he picked it up :haha:

Ft - I'm team yellow :yipee: and my anomaly scan is on 15th November. Arrghhh seems ages away. They only do it between 

2ndtime - Sorry things are all a little stressful at the moment xx

X-amy-X - I'm sure you will get used to injecting and won't be long till your scan too

Twinkie - Thinking of you xx

Welcome Kel


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies my scan is on the 18th of november but am booking a 3d scan at 16 week i might sound relly crazy but am laying here looking at my tummy an can feel movments but my bellys just poped up and down like a kick i was getting at 25 weeks wireddddd xxxx


----------



## loolindley

It's Tuesday!!!!! My 'have a bag of salt and vingegar crisps' day! Yum yum yummy!!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive just eat a whole tube of s+v pringles haha


----------



## loolindley

You can get away with it!!! Forget chub, i'd be a whale if I did that! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Now I want a tube of s + v pringles!! I can actually taste them! Life is so unfair!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

omg - i MUST have pringles now. 

i think im actually gonna go buy some!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hahaha mmm they were tasty ha xx


----------



## loolindley

Someone mentioned a Greggs the pasty to me yesterday, and I was completely fixated on the thought of them all day! Good job the nearest one is an hour and a half away!! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, a Greggs the pasty with pringles on the side. Nom


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. I went to the store and couldn't find and s&v pringles, so I settled for s&v chips. :rofl: Yumm. Now all I want is a nice crisp apple. (Like the "lush" one I had the other day haha). Got a bit of a headache this morning so going out to make a cup of tea. We're on team yellow FT so you can put a little yellow birdy by my name. But, at the 18 weeks scan if I see something by "accident" I'll let you know lol. :) Holy cow I had a lot of reading this morning to catch up with you ladies.
:hi: to the new lady (can't remember your name sorry :dohh:)
Twinkie I believe it was. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## firsttimer1

cool thanks newfie

well...that is the first time EVER ive read something and had to have it NOW! so i now have a whole tube of s&v pringles all to myself.... oh, and a BLT sandwhich..... :blush: ... it jumped into my basket!!!! honest!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> Good morning ladies. I went to the store and couldn't find and s&v pringles, so I settled for s&v chips. :rofl: Yumm. Now all I want is a nice crisp apple. (Like the "lush" one I had the other day haha). Got a bit of a headache this morning so going out to make a cup of tea. We're on team yellow FT so you can put a little yellow birdy by my name. But, at the 18 weeks scan if I see something by "accident" I'll let you know lol. :) Holy cow I had a lot of reading this morning to catch up with you ladies.
> :hi: to the new lady (can't remember your name sorry :dohh:)
> Twinkie I believe it was. So sorry for your loss.

hun i havent got your 20 week scan date down - when is it? xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Team Yellow for me please too!


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo *citymouse* just seen its your scan day tomorrow! yay :happydance:

Cant wiat for Laura's update :)


----------



## firsttimer1

im now half way thru my tube of pringles...... :wacko:

Jusr realised - mitch shud be back with us soon! So jealous she has spent the last week in France; wish i was there :(


----------



## em2656

Could you add my next scan date to the list please, it's 3rd November. When I will be exactly 20 weeks.

Thanks x


----------



## loolindley

I'm yellow as well babe. x


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> I'm yellow as well babe. x

what date is your 20 w scan? xxx


----------



## loolindley

Haven't had it through. Unless I hear before, I bet I will find out on my 16 week bloods appointment. :cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just read through the last few pages, now I crave chips too! lol. Will need to get out of my office and run down to the vending machines for some chips (crisps).


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning US ladies - Afternoon to you UK ladies!

Hope all is well with everyone~I am soooo tired - my energy needs to kick back in ASAP! I am running on fumes! lol. I am on call for work this weekend so I will be kinda tied to my house which at this point doesn't sound like a bad idea!

Are there any 2nd time moms who have felt the baby yet (or 1st time ones too)? When I lay down and put my hands on my belly I can def. feel the baby move - DH tells me I'm crazy and that it is gas but I know what it is! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

when i lay down my tummy has like ''bubbles'' in it - but im assuming this is gas or something gross rather than baby LOL

it feels so weird though as i can FEEL them. :rofl:

My tube of pringles??? as Gordon Ramsey would say - DONE. Now i feel :sick:


----------



## newfielady

I don't have a date for my 18 weeks scan yet ft. (I'm having an 18 weeks instead of the 20 week :shrug: Canadian doctors eh? lol) It will be around the 23rd of October though. Hoping I will find out the date when I go down for my next checkup on the 22ed. :)
I felt something different when I went to bed the other night. I found myself thinking "That's can't be the baby can it?" It didn't feel like any gas I've ever had before. Just like bubble bumping up against my insides. Like maybe the baby just fluttered by? I think I'm crazy, it's way to early to feel it yet though. :wacko: Even though my mom says the early movements feel like bubbles or gas.


----------



## 2nd time

pristock i am a thirtimer andi felt the baby move the other week about 13 weeks preg alto sooner than with dd1 or dd2 but it felt like gas but i just remember the feeling at first i was li eooo gas then i was like oh no iremember this

Firsttimer i bet its baby not gas but if you wal round for a bit and let rip it was probably gas loll


----------



## firsttimer1

maybe the bubbles arent gas etc then??? i guess i wont know for sure until the baby gives me a good kick ! :rofl:


----------



## redsox

Oooohh tummy bubbles!!! Are we possibly there already? I can't believe it's almost time to start feeling the little babes! How very exciting. :)

So happy there have been so many great scans lately. I am going back tomorrow for my NT scan followup and I have to admit I have been freaking out. I know that things will more than likely be okay, but it's doing a number on me that this whole thing has turned out just as I had feared it would when I didn't want to know results. BLAH! :dohh:

I have to focus on the fact that it will be fun to see baby again and that in a weird way nice to have reassurance that he/she is still in there stretching and trying to get comfy. :)

I just hope I can get some sleep tonight - been a VERY rough go of it past two nights. Hope this is not a new trend. 

Also - yes to heartburn/acid reflux and also YES to increased libido (if anyone is having this!) I told DH last night he was in a world of trouble as I am 33 and pregnant which puts me at the peak of peaks in my sexual prime. Poor guy doesn't stand a chance. :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Increased libido? You must have my share too then! :rofl:

Sorry to hear you are feeling so anxious about tomorrow. Just see it as another opportunity to see you lo, and try and enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

im excited now - hope i have more ''bubbles'' now to try to see if its baby. I know if its your 2nd then some ladies have felt baby as early as 14 weeks etc... but when its ur first i guess its hard to tell :dance: exciting tho! xxx

so ive just found out my manager has quit. I have mixed emotions. I love her to bits but i understand why she is leaving. also, if i was not pregnant then i would have gone for the job myself as ive been saying lately im due a change now. what timing.


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> Oooohh tummy bubbles!!! Are we possibly there already? I can't believe it's almost time to start feeling the little babes! How very exciting. :)
> 
> So happy there have been so many great scans lately. I am going back tomorrow for my NT scan followup and I have to admit I have been freaking out. I know that things will more than likely be okay, but it's doing a number on me that this whole thing has turned out just as I had feared it would when I didn't want to know results. BLAH! :dohh:
> 
> I have to focus on the fact that it will be fun to see baby again and that in a weird way nice to have reassurance that he/she is still in there stretching and trying to get comfy. :)
> 
> I just hope I can get some sleep tonight - been a VERY rough go of it past two nights. Hope this is not a new trend.
> 
> Also - yes to heartburn/acid reflux and also YES to increased libido (if anyone is having this!) I told DH last night he was in a world of trouble as I am 33 and pregnant which puts me at the peak of peaks in my sexual prime. Poor guy doesn't stand a chance. :haha:

OMG I can never sleep good - if I wake up forget about going back to sleep and let me tell you - there is nothing on at 3am!!!! what am I going to do when the baby gets up and there is nothing to watch! lol

Good Luck tomorrow - don't stress, everything will be fine!


----------



## 2nd time

discovery home and health has loads of baby probrames on at that time lol


----------



## citymouse

Loo, omg your puppy... So sweet... 

I'm a plum! Woohoo!

I'm the opposite. 90% of the time if someone mentions food, it makes me not want it. I ate a few bites of steak last night and a cauliflower spear, but soup and yogurt (and Cheerios) are pretty much all that sounds good. 

Hmm, my sister had terrible heartburn with her 2nd and my sweet niece actually is very hairy. Of course my whole family is hairy. I used to be so self-conscious about my arms... Back when I cared, lol.

I had a hard time sleeping comfortably last night. I kept dreaming that my uterus had popped. (I mean popped like over my pubic bone, not popped like a balloon.)


----------



## redsox

Thanks for all of the reassurance ladies. I truly appreciate it. 

It seemed that WITH the umbilical cord in the way we were at the upper range of normal, so I am hopeful that baby has moved and the cord will be out of the way and we'll get 'fully' normal results. 

Also - 500 PAGES!!!!!!!!!!! 

We are nuts and I love it.


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Hello may i join this club?
Im 28 years old, DH is 44. I have a 10 month old son called Lucas!
I am 11weeks and 6 days pregnant. Mostly tired, nauseated (not sick yet) and hungry all the time! Hope you are all ok.


----------



## firsttimer1

welcome Lizzyxxx! :hugs:

If you tell us your estimated due date i will add you to the first page EDD list :hugs:


----------



## redsox

Welcome Lizzy!

You are brave soul with 2 under 2 in your future! :)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lizzyxxx

I know! Scary stuff!
Im due 28th March 2012 
Here is a pic of my scan today
 



Attached Files:







SNV30739.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome lyzzy!

redsox- everything will be ok hun, keep the faith!!!! :hugs:

i have def felt the baby move already. and yes, i know the difference between gas and baby :haha: yesterday at the scan the baby kicked the scan wand and it was so strong. i could see baby kicking all around and boogeying in there.:happydance:


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> welcome lyzzy!
> 
> redsox- everything will be ok hun, keep the faith!!!! :hugs:
> 
> i have def felt the baby move already. and yes, i know the difference between gas and baby :haha: yesterday at the scan the baby kicked the scan wand and it was so strong. i could see baby kicking all around and boogeying in there.:happydance:

Thanks Blessedmomma - I know God has a plan - just hard when you are in the challenging situation and just impatiently waiting for it all to make sense. But you are right - trust is paramount right now. :)


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Should i be worried that little bub didn't move the whole scan?


----------



## firsttimer1

Lizzyxxx said:


> Should i be worried that little bub didn't move the whole scan?

added you to the first page!

Nope do NOT worry. When i had my scan the baby was kicking at beginning then went REALLY still. The baby was in an awkward position so the MW sent me away to jiggle and drink water. When i returned the baby had flipped over but as soon as he/she appearerd on screen they were REALLY still again! It was as if they knew we were watching!! so dont worry :hugs:

redosx - 500 PAGES! get us!!! :coffee: None of us have jobs obviously :rofl: (i do really by the way)

blessed - hope i feel my bubs move soon too (for definate) - cant wait!


----------



## redsox

Lizzyxxx said:


> Should i be worried that little bub didn't move the whole scan?

If the sonographer wasn't concerned and there was a heartbeat - nothing to worry about! Baby was probably napping. :)

I was concerned our baby was very low-key as I had heard from others about all sorts of breakdancing boogie moves from theirs! Our baby just moved arms and legs a little and then eventually, and hilariously, sort of kept turning and trying to find a more comfortable position like someone tossing and turning in bed. Wasn't the spazzy dancing I was expecting, but seemed special to me as it was such a human like sort of mannerism. :)

My mother has said I was BEYOND insane in-utero and kicking and driving her nuts. When she had my sister she was always worried she lost her as she was so sedate and relaxed. Just very different girls - but both healthy! :)


----------



## kymied

loolindley - When my dog was 6 months old and got spayed I had to keep her on leash even when in the house. How else do you keep a normally hyperactive puppy from running around?

Last week I had a craving for instant mashed potatoes. (Which I haven't had since college!) This week it's tarter sauce. I guess I should make fish for dinner.


----------



## redsox

kymied said:


> loolindley - When my dog was 6 months old and got spayed I had to keep her on leash even when in the house. How else do you keep a normally hyperactive puppy from running around?
> 
> Last week I had a craving for instant mashed potatoes. (Which I haven't had since college!) This week it's tarter sauce. I guess I should make fish for dinner.

Kymied - those are two of my husband's favorite things. How happy he would be if those were my cravings!!!! :)

I am still stuck on nachos it seems! And cheese....nom nom nom.


----------



## citymouse

My friend's daughters were both bundles of energy in the womb and now they're a pair of little dynamos. Maybe you're just having a laid-back baby! I definitely wouldn't worry, especially if the tech didn't seem to worry. Babies sleep a lot at this point!


----------



## kymied

A couple weeks ago it was chips a queso!


----------



## firsttimer1

MY PRAM JUST ARRIVED! its currently outside on our patio as its not even allowed in the house (my dad says its bad luck LOL) so want to open it up and have a look - but guess i will have to wait till after christmas :(


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Thanks, i think it moved its arms and that was it, the sonographer liked the position it was in, easy to measure etc.


----------



## blessedmomma

i wouldnt worry hun, babies sleep a lot at this point.

i thought i heard we werent supposed to eat tartar sauce right now. like it has raw eggs in it or something???:shrug:


----------



## citymouse

Probably not homemade tartar sauce, along with homemade mayo, etc.


----------



## kymied

Don't worry I'll use the jarred mayo that's sterile.


----------



## loolindley

I was just having a little 30 winks on the sofa, and the house phone started ringing. I could hear it but couldn't move I was so tired, so I let the machine get it, and it was only my bloody midwide! I called her back, and she has my scan day which is October 31st. Yea!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

i eat tartar sauce. Nearly all maufactured sauces dont use raw egg due to higher risks - opting for egg powder and substitutes first - so just check the label first :)

pregnancy foods are such a pain in the ass!


----------



## newfielady

I want nachos now. :dohh: Nomnomnom.
Forgot to say with my last post, great scan pics. So jealous. :thumbup:
My mom has told me how she though for sure I had died in utero because I never moved. The doctor told her to relax, I was just a chilled baby. She used to drink a very cold glass of water and I would move but then settle down again. And mom said I was the laziest baby ever. Slept all through the night and hardly ever cried. Fingers crossed I get a chilled out baby too. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

DH says if i want i can go in for an early gender scan in 3 weeks!!!!! it will only cost us $50. i cant believe i could find out our babies gender in 3 weeks aaahhhhhh!!!! im excited. i just want to weigh out whether its worth the money to see earlier or if i can just wait til 18 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed i say go for it if its only $50!!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

so my tartar sauce says egg whites. does that mean its real egg whites or powdered stuff? it doesnt say. its the long john silvers kind. i was in the middle of eating some over the weekend and remembered i wasnt supposed to eat it so i felt horrible. i wonder if this kind is ok? ft- pregnancy food is a pain for sure!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

i want nandos omg i want nandos dont feel bad blessed its only for the foodpoisoning ris so as your fine its ok


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun! it was on saturday or sunday i think so i guess i would be sick by now if it was bad. i dont eat fish a lot, so i didnt even think of it til i was half done with dinner :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed im not sure if that brand has raw eggs is - but honetslty dont panic; condiments are well preserved so the risk of it actually having food poisoning is low - maybe just avoid it from now tho haha.

You girls have made me want fish & chips! After my whoole tube of pringles i think i should give veggies a go instead tonight! LOL


----------



## loolindley

I've never had a nandos. Hmmmmmmm.

Oh god, I want a KFC, but I can't really justify the hour and a bit round trip to the nearest one. So for my Tuesday night after slimming world treat I can either have pizza, chinese, or indian. Hmmm decision decisions!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - how are u doing with slimming world? Think i cud do with joining as ive put on heaps.... my neck and chin show it especially! :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

i would rather do weight watchers as its the only one i believe in (as it workeed for me and u dont have to cut out whole food types etc) but apparently its not approved when pregnant?

dont understand that myself as ww is just about calories? :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

No, they wont let you do weight watchers whilst preggo, and slimming world is aproved by the midwife association, so I know I am safe doing it as long as I follow it properly.

I've lost 1st6lbs in 6 weeks (but I do have the weight to lose). It allows me enough flexability with evening meals, but it's hard when you want to snack, it has to be on fruit or yoghurt or something like that. Not good when pringles are being craved!!!

I wont lie, if I was your weight (you said you were about 11-12 stone yea?) I wouldn't worry about joining, and maybe just try and make healthier choices when snacking. I only joined because I was worried about my health, and the effect it would have on my baby if I put on an extra 2 stone during pregnancy.

You shouldn't be so hard on yourself hun...you are pregnant, and if you can't eat what you want now, when can you?! From what you said you put on in the first tri, it shouldn't be a worry :hugs:

However if you do want to, message Em. She is a SW consultant, and the font of all knowledge! xxx


----------



## loolindley

I think the problem with ww is that you could just eat all your points on crap if you chose to, where as with SW, you HAVE to have a balanced diet including calcium and fibre every day.x


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - thanks for advice hun :hugs: according to scales i havent put on much - but i just feel YUK. 

i may just start (as u said) ,making healthier choices and doing a walk every morning. Just SOOO hard when all i want is JUNK! haha xxx


----------



## loolindley

Tell me about it! I don't think you need to worry though...I wouldn't be if I didn;t have so much junk in my trunk :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> I was just having a little 30 winks on the sofa, and the house phone started ringing. I could hear it but couldn't move I was so tired, so I let the machine get it, and it was only my bloody midwide! I called her back, and she has my scan day which is October 31st. Yea!!!

:happydance::happydance:

As for Tartar sauce etc, I figure anything that's sold in a jar must be fine, given that the best before date on that stuff is usually a year or so away it must have been heat treated and therefore safe enough. I'm getting less careful as the weeks go on i think!

Meeting a friend tomorrow who is hopefully going to lend me a big bag of maternity clothes! :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, can you add my 20 week scan to the front page. It's 31st october at 11am. x


----------



## newfielady

I was at the bank this morning and the teller called me skinny minnie. :haha: (she's my neighbor so don't worry, it wasn't just some freak I didn't know lol). I told her I wouldn't be skinny minie for much longer as I'm 12 weeks pregnant! She was as excited as me I think. :D I had a cinimonmelt at McD (yummy I want another one now) a couple days ago and I asked for one that was made that day as the one they gave me was 2 days old. And they did it, no complaints or hard looks. :)


----------



## loolindley

Mmmmmm. Newfie, they don't do those over here but they sound lush. I love anything with cinamon in.


----------



## firsttimer1

whats a cinimonmelt? im intrigued!


----------



## citymouse

I keep seeing "Crimbo" around instead of Christmas... Is that really common in the UK? I've never heard it before! It makes me think of "Jimbo" or hair crimping or something. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and bimbos! Not exactly my ideal Christmas image.


----------



## firsttimer1

most of us say christmas but the term 'crimbo' is well used too :) do you not use it in usa? 

Im just watching beetlejuice which i recorded the other night - love it! sooooo tim burton :)


----------



## citymouse

I've never heard it before! If people here abbreviate, it's Xmas. Or those who aren't religious talk about Festivus (from Seinfeld... Festivus for the rest of us)!


----------



## blessedmomma

i hadnt heard crimbo til on bnb either. festivus :rofl: my brother thought it was an actual holiday. he argued with me that it wasnt made up by georges dad on seinfeld lol


----------



## redsox

citymouse said:


> I keep seeing "Crimbo" around instead of Christmas... Is that really common in the UK? I've never heard it before! It makes me think of "Jimbo" or hair crimping or something. :rofl:

HAHAHAHA I was thinking the same thing!

Also I have British and South African friends here at work and I told them today that I am dying to work "right madam" into my vernacular, but feel it would likely make me seem pretentious. Sadly, they agreed, but I did just get a message addressed to me as Madame W....


----------



## redsox

Yes, I second that there is not an utterance of Crimbo heard in the US....maybe I can use that??? :)

My family was a Festivus for the rest of us kind of gang - and we called it that! With a Jewish background, converted Christians, Atheists, etc... it was easiest. 

DH and I talked the other night and we are definitely doing Christmas (his family is Christian) and I, having Jewish heritage, but believing in Jesus, will start working on figuring out what Jewish rituals would be important for us to do as a family. I know a lot of families with mixed religions have a hard time with this - and we will have it a lot simpler as we believe the same thing theologically, just come from different backgrounds and I want to honor the Jewish heritage that most of my family doesn't observe any longer. 

Planning out a new family life is SO exciting, but also overwhelming. Just a taste of how much children will change everything. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Lizzyxxx said:


> I know! Scary stuff!
> Im due 28th March 2012
> Here is a pic of my scan today

Your due the same day as me :) So cool to see your scan picture, I have my first scan picture on the 19th, so amazing to see your picture and know my baby is at the same stage! Can't wait to post my picture!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey Hey ladies....I AM BACK!!!!!

I have loads of pages to go through.....I have spotted some great scan pics so congratulations to all...I am going back to read through about 40 pages. After checking it all out on the beach a couple of times...I just couldnt keep up to date sorry :cry:

Anyway.....whats the first thing I did when I got through my front door????? FT??? :haha:

Soem doppler action....have not felt pregnant the entire time away (apart from bloat!!!) but found bubba heartbeat in 2 seconds....like he/she was waiting for me :happydance:. 165 - has dropped a little in last week

Anyway....have missed all you ladies and will be logging on later to catch up with everything...after my pizza delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:. Now where are those jalapenos...come to mummy!!!! 

xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

can't believe the word Crimbo doesn't exist in the USA!

redsox - i am sure you will be able to come up with a compromise for each of your traditions. i think its lovely your baby will have experience of both.

besides, loads of families have to mix christmas traditions in any event. for example my family always leave their xmas stockings in the sitting room and open them with the other presents whereas my hubby has stocking son the end of the bed and opens them before evryone gets up and before the other presents! see!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hello mitch! welcome back!

ps FT - i am on team yellow so please add a yellow stork to my scan date, thanks!

plus can i just say thanks to FT too for lookign after this thread and doing all the updating of the scan dates etc.


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- im sure you will make it work! my fam didnt celebrate xmas at all growing up. i love it now. i love to decorate for it and put up our tree. all our lights. its soooo much fun to me now. im glad my kids can enjoy it


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome back mitch!!!!! enjoy your pizza with peppers :haha::happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Welcome back, Mitch! 

There is so much language I could take from BnB. In the first place, saying "scan" instead of "ultrasound" is basically unheard of, at least among my acquaintance. I totally confused DH the other week by talking about my scan. 

I also feel guilty every time I type "tons" instead of "tonnes." But I don't get the impression that it's used as commonly to mean "lots" in the UK as it is here. 

The one thing I saw that I'm dying to incorporate into my own vocabulary is "cheeky mare." :rofl: 

I'm a huge fan of British 19th-century lit, especially in audiobook form, so at least I'm caught up on all the 19th century British slang. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and as for Christmas traditions, in my family, we always got up and opened stockings early, then got dressed, showered, ate breakfast, etc., and sat down to open gifts later in the day. DH's family opens stockings last--and where in my family it's a bunch of little things, like new toothbrushes, a small gift card, a pair of silly socks, in his family it's always the nicest thing! 

The first time we did Christmas here with DH's parents and sister, we got to stockings at the end, and DH was opening his new toothbrush, a pack of Skittles, etc., and I found a gift certificate for a Kindle (the first generation, back when they were really expensive). I was so embarrassed!


----------



## redsox

citymouse said:


> Oh, and as for Christmas traditions, in my family, we always got up and opened stockings early, then got dressed, showered, ate breakfast, etc., and sat down to open gifts later in the day. DH's family opens stockings last--and where in my family it's a bunch of little things, like new toothbrushes, a small gift card, a pair of silly socks, in his family it's always the nicest thing!
> 
> The first time we did Christmas here with DH's parents and sister, we got to stockings at the end, and DH was opening his new toothbrush, a pack of Skittles, etc., and I found a gift certificate for a Kindle (the first generation, back when they were really expensive). I was so embarrassed!

Citymouse! Dying with laughter about the Skittles vs. Kindle. Ha! So sorry it was embarrassing, but yes, you artfully illuminated that even without different religions there are VERY different traditions with every family. It will be so fun for all of us to find what we like for our own little families. 

And yes - can we please be the two American dorks who love to use British slang? I swear, I used the term 'rang' today instead of 'called' in reference to telephoning someone. You Brits are taking over my mind!!!!!!!!! (Clearly I love it!)

CRIMBO CRIMBO CRIMBO!!!!! :cold:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i love the idea of british slang infiltrating your vocab!


what other phrases do we use?


----------



## pristock230

Just and FYI I am so lost on the british slang! lol - sometimes when I read through the thread I am like what are they talking about! lol


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome back Mitch ~ Hope you had a relaxing break :coolio:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Well girls there's good news and bad....

Good : baby s lovely and healthy and just like her sister a complete pain in the a##e !!

Bad : baby was so awkward they couldnt take any proper measurements so I only measured out at 10+5 so have to go back in 2 weeks so they can measure again.

Im rather peeved but happy that I have a healthy baby !! So my edd is now 5th April. Will cross my fingers and hope that it evens out in 2 weeks time. xx


----------



## crowned

I love the british slang too. I say scan all the time and confuse people, and it took me a bit to figure out what a "Crimbo prezzy" was. Also love "pram" and "pushchair" instead of 'stroller,' "crisps" instead of 'chips' and every now and then a word gets thrown in that I don't understand in the least!

btw, I'm officially team yellow. DH convinced me that we shouldn't find out and just let it be a surprise in March!


----------



## newfielady

I asked hubby to get me a bag of salt and vinegar crisp the other day. He was like what? Chips damn it I mean chips. lol. Then there was the lush apple :dohh: I had to ask before what a pram was. :shrug: So many different words for the same thing. lol.
Got a funny taste in my mouth today ladies. I'm going to go brush my teeth again and see if that helps. :wacko:
Oh yeah, never heard the crimbo thing before either. Actually, wasn't %100 on what you meant. :rofl: I was thinking Jimbo from the Simpsons that time lol. The stocking thing. We open them first but just fill it up with nicknacks. (There's one I hope everyone understands :haha:) Even though I do end up sending $100 worth on it. Between chocolates (yummy), movies and boxes or socks it adds up. :)


----------



## citymouse

Laura, healthy baby and another scan! :dance: 

Let's see... other phrases I've seen here.

"End of." The first time I saw it, I was like, um... end of what?

"Chavvy"--I still have no real idea what that means. I just associate it with the people on the TV show "Jersey Shore" and figure that's a fair approximation.

"Dummies" for pacifiers, took me a while.

"Gas & air"--where you say "wind," we say "gas," so my first thought is always flatulence. :rofl:


----------



## kymied

Just got back from my appointment. My tummy still hurts from all the prodding of the doppler. But she found the heartbeat (155bpm) and everything looks good. I've decided to skip the AFP testing, it's just not very accurate for the worry, I'd rather just believe I'm not at high risk. 

My scan date is October 19th! That will put me at 18+3.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

chavvy means 'trailer trash'. i think thats the closest thing i can think of....


----------



## mitchnorm

Another slang for you all.....its a mobile phone...just 'mobile' instead of cellphone :haha:


----------



## citymouse

I'll ring you all on my mobile to tell you about this cheeky, chavvy mare I just saw at Sainsburys! End of!

LOL. And all the time, I find myself saying things in a slightly different way just because it seems to fit the tone of the site more.

Next time I'm about to do it, I'll catch myself and post the comparison!


----------



## kymied

I watch a lot of BBC so I know some of the slang but pram was a new one for me. I love chrimbo as I'm not very religious and found it funny that we were celebrating a clearly Christian holiday. You ladies crack me up all the time.

I bought some salt and vinegar "crisps" today. Yeah you ladies are definitely on to something. I also bought a bunch of almonds as the midwife suggested I might have more energy if I up my protein intake as the baby might be taking all that I'm consuming.

Yesterday my husband came home from work "knackered" and I said "Now you know how I feel EVERY DAY!" He said "Ugh How do you deal with it." I was a wise ass and said "Women can just do these things." (I nap on the way home)


----------



## citymouse

I'm totally the opposite, I'm a fainting violet and make no effort to hide it! Our living room couch is basically my second bed. Poor DH, LOL.

Protein is definitely huge for me. It's what I need when I feel sick. Unfortunately, until I'm eating it, the thought of eating it just makes me feel worse. :sick:


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> I'll ring you all on my mobile to tell you about this cheeky, chavvy mare I just saw at Sainsburys! End of!
> 
> LOL. And all the time, I find myself saying things in a slightly different way just because it seems to fit the tone of the site more.
> 
> Next time I'm about to do it, I'll catch myself and post the comparison!

You got it!!!!! :haha:

More likely to see chavvy types in Asda though...Sainburys fairly upmarket ha ha....

Ladies I give up...only on Page 460 ish and by the time I get up to 507 again all chat will be out of date :nope:...gonna start a'fresh


----------



## KellyC75

Mmm, so far I can think of these :winkwink:

Uk to US

Trolley = Cart

Lift = Elevator

Sweets = Candy

Sauce = Ketchup

Toilet = Restroom


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i just ate of bag of salt and vinegar walkers crisps. no pringles here. they were delicious.

i blame you lot for all your talk of salt and vinegar!


----------



## citymouse

So is Asda like Walmart and Sainsburys is like Target? 

Speaking of Target, I need to go back. This is really ridiculous, but the bigger underwear I bought have the most uncomfortable, rigid elastic I've ever experienced! They're horrible! I won't be returning them but I need to get some that are more comfy. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> So is Asda like Walmart and Sainsburys is like Target?

Asda is actually owned by Walmart :thumbup: So you are totally right

Although, I much prefer Walmart, its awesome :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh love it.....lessons in Englis UK speak :haha:

Cookies = Biscuits
Truck = Lorry
Pants = Trousers (always catches me out as pants in UK are knickers)
Line = Queue
Sidewalk = Pavement

:happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

KellyC75 said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> So is Asda like Walmart and Sainsburys is like Target?
> 
> Asda is actually owned by Walmart :thumbup: So you are totally right
> 
> Although, I much prefer Walmart, its awesome :winkwink:Click to expand...

AWESOME!!!! We are learning :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: i love all the word translations:happydance:

i find myself saying scan too and people look at me all silly. i have to correct myself and say sonogram or ultrasound :dohh:

i figured all the words pretty good, but on the last march mummies thread i was on for my last baby they kept talking about vests. it always made me giggle thinking about all these UK babies wearing what we call vests. little tiny babies with vests on :haha: i thought vests must be very popular over there like it was here in the 80's cuz they all wear vests, even the babies. then a US girl asked and someone explained they are onesies that we have over here. it wasnt so funny anymore. i like my image of little baby vests better.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

completely agree with getting confused about 'pants' = trousers and pants meaning knickers here. it always makes me laugh when i hear it!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

what is a vest then? a jumper?


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Cupcake said:


> what is a vest then? a jumper?

Think in the US a jumper is called a sweater anyway....Can see this is gonna get real confusing!!! :haha::dohh::wacko::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

KellyC75 said:


> Mrs Cupcake said:
> 
> 
> what is a vest then? a jumper?
> 
> Think in the US a jumper is called a sweater anyway....Can see this is gonna get real confusing!!! :haha::dohh::wacko::haha:Click to expand...

Or do you call it a jersey??? :shrug::haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Is vest like a singlet or a thing you wear to keep you warm under your clothes? Or like a tanktop?!


----------



## blessedmomma

over here a vest is like a jacket or coat without arms


----------



## mitchnorm

blessedmomma said:


> over here a vest is like a jacket or coat without arms

Aaaah what we probably call a body-warmer.....you wear it over your clothes then?


----------



## lauraclili

ok, so that's like erm... I can't think of the word now...


----------



## lauraclili

YES! Bodywarmer! That's it! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

This is a vest: https://www.toptenz.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/black-fitted-vest.jpg

This is a sweater vest: https://happyhourclothingco.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/cashmere-sweater.jpg?w=280&h=280

For babies they're called onesies. I think you guys also call them growers?

A jumper is a sweater.

A nappie is a diaper. 

I always catch myself about to say "pants." Like telling the girls in early first tri to get bigger pants. :rofl: Well, that much is true anyway.


----------



## blessedmomma

mitchnorm said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> over here a vest is like a jacket or coat without arms
> 
> Aaaah what we probably call a body-warmer.....you wear it over your clothes then?Click to expand...

yes. so thats a body warmer over there??? its so crazy the differences! in my head your little tiny babies were so cute with little vests (body warmers) on all day long


----------



## citymouse

I think a bodywarmer we'd just call a quilted vest. ?


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- i think of vests like what mork wore on mork and mindy all the time. with the rainbow on it...:haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Ok... So the top picture I'd call a waistcoat! Although others might disagree! 

Second picture is what we'd call a tank top! 

The things you call onesies I think are what we call vests! Or baby grows. :D


----------



## Widger

Congrats Laura on scan. Just think how lucky you are to go back again... hoping this time baby is asleep. When was your EDD?

Mitch - Glad you had a great time. You are having a hard time keeping up after a week away? I'm having a hard time keeping up today. From the time I posted this morning, I have had to sift through nearly 10 pages and most of it is about food :rofl:

I can't believe you girls have been talking about Christmas already...... I love it when it comes but 3 months before the month of December :dohh: 

I did some exercise today :happydance: which then made me go to bed at lunchtime :sleep: I didn't over exert as I know I'm not allowed but seriously can't believe how slow I am now.


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> This is a vest: https://www.toptenz.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/black-fitted-vest.jpg
> 
> This is a sweater vest: https://happyhourclothingco.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/cashmere-sweater.jpg?w=280&h=280
> 
> For babies they're called onesies. I think you guys also call them growers?
> 
> A jumper is a sweater.
> 
> A nappie is a diaper.
> 
> I always catch myself about to say "pants." Like telling the girls in early first tri to get bigger pants. :rofl: Well, that much is true anyway.

Top one is a waistcoat and second one is a tank top :happydance:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Widger said:


> Congrats Laura on scan. Just think how lucky you are to go back again... hoping this time baby is asleep. When was your EDD?

Was March 15th so only by 2 weeks or so. FX'd that baby is abit more obliging next time. My daughter measured small throughout my whole pregnancy though and was only a few days early and 6lbs 5ozs. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - welcome bk to the land of dopplers and jalepenos! :dance:

Laura - i wont change your EDD until after your scan hun... gd news is u get to see bub again! YAY!

Citymouse - CHAV stands for 'Council Housed and violent'. There is NOTHING wrong with being council housed; its the violent bit that does it LOL. this is a great example of a chav:
https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=v...d=1t:429,r:3,s:0&tx=90&ty=58&biw=1366&bih=622

:rofl:

I go out for ONE evening and this is what i miss out on :rofl: HILARIOUS! 

I sometimes get teased for being 'americanised'. all my fav programmes are from the USA (like one tree hill) - its gone so far that i dont even notice USA accents anymore!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Mitch - welcome bk to the land of dopplers and jalepenos! :dance:
> 
> Laura - i wont change your EDD until after your scan hun... gd news is u get to see bub again! YAY!
> 
> Citymouse - CHAV stands for 'Council Housed and violent'. There is NOTHING wrong with being council housed; its the violent bit that does it LOL. this is a great example of a chav:
> https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=v...d=1t:429,r:3,s:0&tx=90&ty=58&biw=1366&bih=622
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I go out for ONE evening and this is what i miss out on :rofl: HILARIOUS!
> 
> I sometimes get teased for being 'americanised'. all my fav programmes are from the USA (like one tree hill) - its gone so far that i dont even notice USA accents anymore!

Vicky Pollard.....fantastic!!!!! :haha:
Did not know the actual meaning of CHAV....thanks for that


----------



## blessedmomma

here is my idea of a vest. your little babies were so cute in my head


----------



## blessedmomma

whats vicky pollards story???


----------



## firsttimer1

HAHAHAHA vicky pollard is from 'Little britain' ; you have a version in america but i assume youve not seen it :)

(edit: cant believe i spelt britain as briton... totaly baby brain alert)


----------



## Glowstar

Well I'm not even going to attempt to catch up!!!! 

I am loving the comparisons between UK/USA slang/words. 

I lived in Austin Texas for a few months in 2009 and found I really missed some of the food we have here, even simple things like Beef Monster Munch :haha:

Anyway, to throw some more slang in...how about some Scottish ones???

Ned = Chav
Messages = grocery shopping (I know!!!)
Ken = Know (I dunny ken = I don't know)
Jobbie = Poo :haha:
Wain = Baby/child


----------



## mitchnorm

blessedmomma said:


> whats vicky pollards story???

Its a character from a show called Little Britain....I think you guys had it over there...a US version. Its Matt Lucas (who plays Vicky Pollard) and David Walliams

You can find loads of clips on You Tube - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CGYE1NfjNI (think it'll work)


----------



## firsttimer1

here is a clip from 'Little Britain USA' featuring vicky pollard.... its just my cup of tea! :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7rnVWo7SGM


----------



## mitchnorm

Snap! Sooo funny....couldnt decide on my fav clip


----------



## lauraclili

Oh yes... messages. My mum used to send me out to run the messages if anyone came around for tea unexpectedly. This basically translated as go and buy emergency cake from the baker down the road!


----------



## crowned

Oh there's another one - tea! We have dinner or supper.... tea is a drink, like earl grey or orange pekoe. If someone came over for tea, it would be like coming over for coffee - a hot drink and maybe a piece of cake. I would NEVER serve spaghetti for tea! :)


----------



## pristock230

OMG I feel like I should start taking notes on all this slang


----------



## firsttimer1

Tea is only said in northern england to the best of my knowldge...i would NEVER say tea meaning a meal. 

I say: breakfast, lunch and dinner... and sometimes if im hungry bewteen breakfast and lunch i have Brunch! :)


----------



## lauraclili

Ah... But that's what I mean! Coming around for tea and cake! 

Although, just to complicate things, some people call supper or dinner tea but that comes from when it was eaten earlier in the day and revolved around, um, drinking... tea!


----------



## lozza1uk

I never knew that's what chav stood for!! Think you guys also have Shameless USA over there now, that's also a bit chavvy! The UK one is actually set where my maternity hospital is, you can imagine the anti natal waiting room, and explains all the pregnant smokers outside!


----------



## lauraclili

Yes, that's true! It's regional. That's what I was trying to say. :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i nearly died when city mouse referred to onsies as 'growers'! we call them babygros!

I would never refer to meal as tea, but now you are opening up a whole can of worms. i think american to english is enough without bringing english regional differences in !! lol


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Tea is only said in northern england to the best of my knowldge...i would NEVER say tea meaning a meal.
> 
> I say: breakfast, lunch and dinner... and sometimes if im hungry bewteen breakfast and lunch i have Brunch! :)

Agreed! 11 years up here and still I'll never say tea! Just wrong!


----------



## Glowstar

lozza1uk said:


> I never knew that's what chav stood for!! Think you guys also have Shameless USA over there now, that's also a bit chavvy! The UK one is actually set where my maternity hospital is, you can imagine the anti natal waiting room, and explains all the pregnant smokers outside!


Lozza, what hospital are you under....I'm under Tameside :winkwink:


----------



## crowned

Oh, didn't know it was a regional thing! Sorry! I didn't know babygro meant onesie either - I thought it was a sleep-sack!


----------



## firsttimer1

so much in britain is regional; i actually understand americans better than i do some northern accents here in my own country LOL 

In the south we say bread read but when i work in the midlandsthey say cob and up north they say bap. Also i would say 'the internet' whereas in the midlands they say 'tinternet'. Also up north terms like 'pet' and 'lass' are used.... i love it :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> I never knew that's what chav stood for!! Think you guys also have Shameless USA over there now, that's also a bit chavvy! The UK one is actually set where my maternity hospital is, you can imagine the anti natal waiting room, and explains all the pregnant smokers outside!
> 
> 
> Lozza, what hospital are you under....I'm under Tameside :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hey Tameside Pathology department - blood testing - has our equipment.They are my customer :haha:....you are in excellent hands as far as blood tests are concerned


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> so much in britain is regional; i actually understand americans better than i do some northern accents here in my own country LOL
> 
> In the south we say bread read but when i work in the midlandsthey say cob and up north they say bap. Also i would say 'the internet' whereas in the midlands they say 'tinternet'. Also up north terms like 'pet' and 'lass' are used.... i love it :)

Oooh dont start on the US and bread...they have about a million varieties. They reeled off loads when I was having breakfast over there.....and also biscuits are something completely different to our UK ones.....they have biscuits and gravy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## crowned

I love biscuits... buttermilk biscuits and biscuits 'n gravy too! What would you call american/canadian biscuits then? Just some kind of dinner roll?


----------



## blessedmomma

i have never even heard of the vicky pollard britian show! thats so silly. i wonder what station it would be on. 


ha i love the biscuits talk too. yum biscuits and gravy :D but biscuits are like cookies to UK? that would be gross! i remember thinking they have a lot of tea and biscuits for dinner lol


----------



## firsttimer1

what the heck is a dinner roll? and biscuits and gravy???

this is our biscuit: https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=b...=1t:429,r:20,s:0&tx=79&ty=20&biw=1366&bih=622

whats yours???


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> I love biscuits... buttermilk biscuits and biscuits 'n gravy too! What would you call american/canadian biscuits then? Just some kind of dinner roll?

I think its pretty much same consistency as our scones.....though they are not taken with gravy. Usually more sweetened with jam and cream....though we do have cheese ones.

see pic of our biscuits vs yours :haha:
 



Attached Files:







BiscuitsAmerican&British.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firsttimer1

but it still doesnt make sense; as if your biscuit is our scone.... then its GROSS that you put gravy on it???? :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> what the heck is a dinner roll? and biscuits and gravy???
> 
> this is our biscuit: https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=b...=1t:429,r:20,s:0&tx=79&ty=20&biw=1366&bih=622
> 
> whats yours???

See my pic above FT - they look a little like our scones but savoury and yes...they have with gravy. Interesting for sure!:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i wanna know what an american biscuit is!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> but it still doesnt make sense; as if your biscuit is our scone.... then its GROSS that you put gravy on it???? :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: - they are savoury!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

found this:

https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080731073245AAVfeLw


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> i wanna know what an american biscuit is!

See my posting above


----------



## crowned

We call those cookies.
This is a biscuit: https://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/recipe-review/fall-baking-angel-biscuits-100257

A dinner roll is like a bun that you eat with dinner... like this: https://kitchenaddiction.blogspot.com/2009/11/dinner-rolls.html

Biscuits and gravy are a breakfast item served only in certain areas of the USA, and it's like a biscuit with sausage gravy on it: https://www.flickr.com/photos/su-lin/1562065900/ (pictured with an egg though)


----------



## firsttimer1

but mitch; its STILL a scone LOL! we have savoury ones... i dont know why, but pouring gravy on one turns my tummy heehee


----------



## mitchnorm

AND....its not even like Bisto! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







biscuits-gravy-sas.jpg
File size: 111.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> but mitch; its STILL a scone LOL! we have savoury ones... i dont know why, but pouring gravy on one turns my tummy heehee

Dont look at pic above then!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned said:


> We call those cookies.
> This is a biscuit: https://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/recipe-review/fall-baking-angel-biscuits-100257
> 
> A dinner roll is like a bun that you eat with dinner... like this: https://kitchenaddiction.blogspot.com/2009/11/dinner-rolls.html
> 
> Biscuits and gravy are a breakfast item served only in certain areas of the USA, and it's like a biscuit with sausage gravy on it: https://www.flickr.com/photos/su-lin/1562065900/ (pictured with an egg though)

ahh ok - so a dinner roll is a roll BUT with something sweet in it e.g. honey.

U learn something new every day! (scones with gracy is still gross tho - savoury or not!!)


----------



## blessedmomma

haha its all so crazy. the same world, but such differences. i like scones here too, not sure if they are like the scones there. they are sweet here. biscuits arent really sweet.


----------



## crowned

I think scones are different. We have both biscuits and scones in Canada. One is savoury and you eat it with dinner or breakfast. Scones are sweet and eaten as a snack or occasionally for breakfast but NOT with gravy!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> AND....its not even like Bisto! :haha:

im going to pass out from shock! Thats not gravy!! what is it?


----------



## blessedmomma

lol all these pictures are making me hungry. my DH makes such a yummy biscuit and gravy. its so delish!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

right im off to bed,

happy chatting x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> AND....its not even like Bisto! :haha:
> 
> im going to pass out from shock! Thats not gravy!! what is it?Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: thats really tickled me....my OH thinks I have gone crazy...OFFICIAL!

Well that pic has sausage bits in the gravy but even the one posted earlier is very pale in colour....more like a creamy sauce. To be fair - I never tasted it


----------



## firsttimer1

:sick: - you ladies have pushed me over the edge with that white 'gravy' ! Youve finally made me loopy!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> right im off to bed,
> 
> happy chatting x

Night....sleep well x


----------



## firsttimer1

right ladies im gonna clock off too - my tummy cant take much more haha

NIGHT ALL - CHAT TOMO (if i can face returning.... :rofl: )


----------



## blessedmomma

lol white gravy is best on them. i dont know anyone that uses brown gravy. and with sausage is soooo yummy. i might have to have some for dinner tonight. with some eggs yum!


----------



## lozza1uk

Glowstar said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> I never knew that's what chav stood for!! Think you guys also have Shameless USA over there now, that's also a bit chavvy! The UK one is actually set where my maternity hospital is, you can imagine the anti natal waiting room, and explains all the pregnant smokers outside!
> 
> 
> Lozza, what hospital are you under....I'm under Tameside :winkwink:Click to expand...

Wythenshaw! Its actually got a good maternity reputation, just a real mix of clients!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Same for me ladies.....sleepy time. Back to work tomorrow which sucks!! :cry:

Booked my tickets today for the Baby Show 29th Oct :haha:


----------



## waula

oh my goodness there are SOOOOOOOOOOO many prams and soooo many choices... i know we have loads of time but i am a little obsessed with the pram choice! anyone any ideas? i'm thinking silver cross linear sleepover (https://www.silvercross.co.uk/prams-and-travel-systems/classic-sleepover/) ... mama's and papa's ultima 9in1 (https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-9-in-1-xcel-chassis-mimi/260318700/type-i/) or jane slalom (https://www.mothercare.com/Jane-Sla...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5)
obviously will have to go and try some out... any ideas? I know FT has gone for a lovely silver cross (jealous it has arrived already!!!!)

xxx


----------



## waula

oh my goodness there are SOOOOOOOOOOO many prams and soooo many choices... i know we have loads of time but i am a little obsessed with the pram choice! anyone any ideas? i'm thinking silver cross linear sleepover (https://www.silvercross.co.uk/prams-and-travel-systems/classic-sleepover/) ... mama's and papa's ultima 9in1 (https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-9-in-1-xcel-chassis-mimi/260318700/type-i/) or jane slalom (https://www.mothercare.com/Jane-Sla...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5)
obviously will have to go and try some out... any ideas? I know FT has gone for a lovely silver cross (jealous it has arrived already!!!!)

xxx


----------



## citymouse

Okay, biscuits and gravy is made with ground sausage. You brown the sausage, then add flour and milk or cream to mix with the fat and make the gravy. Meanwhile you have biscuits (usually from a can that pops open when you pull the wrapper) cooking in the oven, and then you burn your fingertips shredding the biscuits and pour the gravy on them and eat. It's very rich! But very yummy. It's a Southern thing, mostly. 

You can eat a dinner roll with anything on it. It's generally a lighter type of bread than a biscuit--more like French bread, only without a crust, just browned in the oven. You can use them to sop up whatever's on your plate. 

LOL at myself for growers. I guess _we're_ all babygrowers. And OMG, the suggested search list when I started typing "babygros" included "babygros for adults." :sick:

So you will call a sweater vest a tank top even if it's made of wool and meant to be worn over a shirt in the winter?

Here, tank tops are generally lighter sleeveless tops, usually for summer wear. The plan undershirt white ones are also called "wifebeaters." I suppose you could say they'd be worn by chavs.


----------



## redsox

Ladies - work was slaying me so I missed all of the British vs. American slang and food talk, but loved reading up on it. 

Too too funny. 

Off home I finally go - hope that re-scan in the morning shows that all is fine and I can FINALLY relax, share the news with family, and ENJOY this pregnancy. 

See you all tomorrow. :)


----------



## newfielady

blessedmomma said:


> :rofl: i love all the word translations:happydance:
> 
> i find myself saying scan too and people look at me all silly. i have to correct myself and say sonogram or ultrasound :dohh:
> 
> i figured all the words pretty good, but on the last march mummies thread i was on for my last baby they kept talking about vests. it always made me giggle thinking about all these UK babies wearing what we call vests. little tiny babies with vests on :haha: i thought vests must be very popular over there like it was here in the 80's cuz they all wear vests, even the babies. then a US girl asked and someone explained they are onesies that we have over here. it wasnt so funny anymore. i like my image of little baby vests better.

Okay, not caught up yet but had to post on this. I was totally thinking the same thing! :rofl: It's too funny to even feel stupid. This _is_ going to be confusing. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

> Citymouse - CHAV stands for 'Council Housed and violent'. There is NOTHING wrong with being council housed; its the violent bit that does it LOL. this is a great example of a chav:
> https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=vic...w=1366&bih=622

Yup, still not caught up but had to comment or I'm sure I'd forget. From the definition I'd say Redneck, or maybe hillbilly.


----------



## newfielady

Okay one more. Dinner rolls to me are what city mouse said. Light fluffy bread, usually sweetened. Commonly served with soup or stew to soak up what;s on your plate. Yummy.
I can't figure out the breakfast biscuit and gravy thing. I am thinking about pastrey and gravey. It's kinda like what you're describing. It's usually served during lunch or supper with roast turkey and vegetables. Yummy.


----------



## citymouse

Speaking of gravy, somebody on some thread posted about KFC's mashed potatoes and gravy and it turned into one of those "must have or I'll cry" cravings. Dear DH totally altered his dinner plans to stop and pick it up for me! 

He was going to cancel dinner altogether and said he felt bad leaving me alone, but I was like, "I won't be alone if I have mashed potatoes," before I knew what I was saying! :blush: But seriously, besides apple juice and chocolate yogurt, that's the only thing that sounds edible today! I choked down a bit of steak for the protein earlier but wasn't happy about it. :sick:


----------



## sandy28

Hi ladies , sorry I haven't been on love all the scan pic and all the talk about the different between uk/us word. I have been feeling better everyday now.. I still haven't told work and I'm a little scared to tell them. I will come back on tomorrow morning when everyone is on to chat. I still don't know how to put my scan pic on here, will ask my husband


----------



## Glowstar

citymouse said:


> Okay, biscuits and gravy is made with ground sausage. You brown the sausage, then add flour and milk or cream to mix with the fat and make the gravy. Meanwhile you have biscuits (usually from a can that pops open when you pull the wrapper) cooking in the oven, and then you burn your fingertips shredding the biscuits and pour the gravy on them and eat. It's very rich! But very yummy. It's a Southern thing, mostly.
> 
> You can eat a dinner roll with anything on it. It's generally a lighter type of bread than a biscuit--more like French bread, only without a crust, just browned in the oven. You can use them to sop up whatever's on your plate.
> 
> LOL at myself for growers. I guess _we're_ all babygrowers. And OMG, the suggested search list when I started typing "babygros" included "babygros for adults." :sick:
> 
> So you will call a sweater vest a tank top even if it's made of wool and meant to be worn over a shirt in the winter?
> 
> Here, tank tops are generally lighter sleeveless tops, usually for summer wear. The plan undershirt white ones are also called "wifebeaters." I suppose you could say they'd be worn by chavs.

Biscuits and Gravy is the most disgusting thing I have ever eaten :sick: I can't even remember where we got it from in Texas....Wendy's maybe? I dunno but it was GROSS!!! And what the holy hell is GRITS all about.....tried that to...GROSS! 

I'M A PLUM TODAY :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*glowstar* - congrats on being a plum!

*danielle* - are you signed on? Ive just seen on FB that your off to hospital as your having pains? i didnt want to write on your wall as dont think youve announced yet but will message you. Let us know your ok - im worried :hugs:

*Morning to everbody!* Ive woken up feeling very UNpregnant lol - so doppler came out! It took me a while this time as baby is more to the right (looking down) and higher up. So seems all is fine xxx 

Funniest thing: I had ANOTHER horrible dream (about my grandpa who has long passed away) but in it i was forced to eat a scone covered in white gravy! :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

That's not a dream FT...that's a NIGHTMARE :haha:

Hope Danielle is OK :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> Okay, biscuits and gravy is made with ground sausage. You brown the sausage, then add flour and milk or cream to mix with the fat and make the gravy. Meanwhile you have biscuits (usually from a can that pops open when you pull the wrapper) cooking in the oven, and then you burn your fingertips shredding the biscuits and pour the gravy on them and eat. It's very rich! But very yummy. It's a Southern thing, mostly.
> 
> You can eat a dinner roll with anything on it. It's generally a lighter type of bread than a biscuit--more like French bread, only without a crust, just browned in the oven. You can use them to sop up whatever's on your plate.
> 
> LOL at myself for growers. I guess _we're_ all babygrowers. And OMG, the suggested search list when I started typing "babygros" included "babygros for adults." :sick:
> 
> So you will call a sweater vest a tank top even if it's made of wool and meant to be worn over a shirt in the winter?
> 
> Here, tank tops are generally lighter sleeveless tops, usually for summer wear. The plan undershirt white ones are also called "wifebeaters." I suppose you could say they'd be worn by chavs.

Morning all - Happy Wednesday!

You can get all in ones for adults, half of me secretly wants one (I think DH would disown me):wacko:

https://www.the-all-in-one-company.co.uk/gallery.php

Need to get myself a laptop so I can follow the random evening ramblings, my iphone just isn't as easy to catch up on and don't like using my work laptop after hours!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh, and FT, we're a pair of lemons!:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

too right it was a nightmare! You ladies struck fear into me my messing with my beloved brown gravy :rofl: 

Ive messaged danielle so i hope she will let us know she is ok later on xxx Ive had some quite bad cramps etc but they all turned out to be (TMI) trapped wind (ewwwwwwwwwwww). It doesnt matter how hard i try; talking about stuff like that is just gross!!!

When i was reading the NHS baby book last night it said that babys come out covered in a lot of liquids and basically 'crap'. It said you can either hold baby straight away or the MW can clean them up a bit first... is it bad that i thought ''yes please!'' LOL

also - i didnt realise that the end of the cord drops off at home a week or so later.... im really grossed out (to the point of fainting) by ''body stuff'' and im panicking over this (yes i know - probably stupid) so ladies with babies, is it really that gross? The cord dropping off i mean. I could be sick as im typing this. 
Im such a loser. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza

1. i LOOOOVE those adult all in one suits! Im going to get all my famikly one for christmas i think :)

2. OMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG- your right! were a pair of lemons!!!!! :happydance: OMG! im soooo excited by this!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## x-amy-x

Morning ladies! NOW i can say tomorrow i will be 12 weeks :D it feels like a milestone of sorts! I feel like ive been pregnant ages already. Roll on the next milestones 16, 20 and 24 weeks!


----------



## loolindley

I've just been on FB sand seen that Danielle is on her way to hospital in pain? Has anyone heard anything?

I'll go back and catch up now. I hope she is ok. xxx :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

What a lot to catch up!!! You lot are cracking me up with the US/UK language barrier!!

Welcome back mitch. I hope you had a lush time :hugs:

I'm dead worried about Danielle. I hope she is ok.

I have just got off the phone from work, and am back in on Friday :yipee:. I am so excited!! They are just doing a catch up day with me Friday, and I will be on at 5am on Saturday. Can't wait to get back into it.

I have just been swimming. The first excercise I have done since I was about 2 weeks pregnant. I did 40 minutes, and just breast stroke, so I didn't over exert myself, but I feel like I've done enough. 

I'm off to a friends now to tell her what is going on. I've been putting it off as she has a right gob on her, but I need to warn her to keep her mouth shut until next weekend.


Have a lovely morning everyone!


----------



## firsttimer1

have fun at your friends loo!!! xxx and congrats on the swimming - i really should start. xxx


----------



## kymied

I agree with you ladies that biscuits and gravy is gross, we don't eat it in my part of the country. The first time I saw it I was like "How can that be gravy, it's a cream sauce?"

But biscuits in general are delicious. As are dinner rolls (I don't think they're usually sweet).


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey UK ladies.....when should we be thinking about booking into NCT / antenatal classes? I guess we get some on NHS but I have heard they are few and far between and best to pay for your own through NCT.

Obviously too early to attend yet but was thinking about booking in advance. Is it best over 24 weeks or even later? :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

not sure on the NCT classes mitch. I know that my MW will be arranging my NHS ones at 25 weeks. Her classes are meant to be really good so ive not considered the NCT ones... i might look into it now though xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

I think it depends where you are. Near me there are some classes already advertised for due dates next April, but i've joined a waiting list for other dates as the only ones currently available are all day Monday sessions. While I could get the time off, don't think it's fair on DH to make him take 2 days holiday (he'd refuse anyway!). Plus they're at someone's house in a grotty part of the area! They don't take many people on each class so i'd say book now if you can.
If I can't find one that does the right times I'll have to just do the NHS ones, apparently i'll find out a bit more about them at my 16wk appointment.


----------



## mitchnorm

Maybe I will speak to my midwife at my 16 week appointment - which I need to get booked in for the week after next.

Ta x


----------



## firsttimer1

https://www.nct.org.uk/courses

mitch use the link above - its really good and tells you all the relevant classes near to you based on due date. They are $$$ though! x


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> I think it depends where you are. Near me there are some classes already advertised for due dates next April, but i've joined a waiting list for other dates as the only ones currently available are all day Monday sessions. While I could get the time off, don't think it's fair on DH to make him take 2 days holiday (he'd refuse anyway!). Plus they're at someone's house in a grotty part of the area! They don't take many people on each class so i'd say book now if you can.
> If I can't find one that does the right times I'll have to just do the NHS ones, apparently i'll find out a bit more about them at my 16wk appointment.

Out of interest....have you got your 16 week appt booked in yet. I think I remember I need to call the midwife to arrange rather than her contact me. I really need to get my head around all these dates and information pretty soon :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> https://www.nct.org.uk/courses
> 
> mitch use the link above - its really good and tells you all the relevant classes near to you based on due date. They are $$$ though! x

yeah I have had a look on here already...cant remember exact dates. Will have anothewr looksie ta x

One nearest me is 28th Feb and 5th March....bit close to due date I feel :-(


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmm thats odd all mine are in January which seems about right. Depends alot on area i guess. Maybe look a little further?

My 16 week appt is booked in hun. I booked it straight after my 13 week one. Call the surgery and book it in incase they are busy xx

i have to call at end of week to see if my blood results are bk yet - very nervous x


----------



## mitchnorm

I thought you had your bloods....well the NT / Downs screening back already??

Will call surgery today....or I have midwife direct number, guess I call her direct.

Have found January ones pretty local. Dont want to go too far afield as its a good way to meet new mums to keep in touch with and want them to be local if possible


----------



## firsttimer1

oh yer ive had the downs screening results back - that was done by the blood the hospital took at 12 weeks scan.

I gave more blood last friday at my 13 week appt for the general tests (rubella, blood type, HIV etc) so awaiting those results. SCARY!

THATS GOOD YOU FOUND JANUARY ONES XXX


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaah OK...I think midwife took blood for all that at my first appointment at 9 weeks. Havent heard anything back from those. Guess no news is good news!


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hello all

*Congrats to the Lemons* :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer my MW sd she liked to do it a bit later so i think having it done around 9/10 weeks is the norm. 

she did say though that if they find something abnormal they SHOULD call - but sometimes the hospital doesnt!! So she recommended calling for results just incase. YIKES! Im worried about my blood type as pretty sure my awkward irish daddy has that blood that none of us wants when pregnant.... :(


----------



## mitchnorm

KellyC75 said:


> :wave: Hello all
> 
> *Congrats to the Lemons* :haha:

Hiya!!!! I am a lemon wooooppp :happydance:

FT - just spoke to my midwife and she cant fit me in for my 16 weeks appt until I am 17+2 but she said thats fine as long as its before the 20 week scan. Damn forgot to ask her about NHS antenatal classes doh!!! Whilst I was on the phone she gave me my blood results....I am A+ which I knew from giving blood, rubella immune and clear of all nasties :thumbup: :haha:

Happy happy x Good luck with yours...sure to be A'ok x


----------



## firsttimer1

Hope so mitch - im soooo worried :wacko:

Just seen an update from danielle on FB - she has left hospital and has a scan tomorrow. I know she will prob tell us all properly soon but knew u girls were worried

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

mitchnorm said:


> Aaah OK...I think midwife took blood for all that at my first appointment at 9 weeks. Havent heard anything back from those. Guess no news is good news!

I had this done at my first appointment, when I was 9 weeks as well. I was all clear and A+ blood type as well. :)
I had a weird dream last night. I dreampt me and Loo were in a small town near here eating at a restaurant. And then someone ran over a pig and my brother phoned me and told me it was my fault our dad got ran over. Apparently he _was_ the pig! :wacko: I woke up and though, well that's one for bnb. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Ft- I was just creeping on your facebook (now I want maltesers) and was looking at your wedding pics (Beautiful). I noticed your husbands name is one of the names I gave you on the list of boy names. :dohh: Just thought it was funny. :)


----------



## loolindley

The nearest NCT class to me is an hour and 40 mins away! NHS ones it it! :rofl:

Thanks for letting me know about Danielle. I hope she is ok.

It was nice to tell my friend today, though a bit annoying. This was the friend who text me a few weeks ago saying her daughter had seen the midwife leave the house. I was saying that I had found out I was pregnant on holiday, and was a bit gutted I had to stop using the hot tub. She told me that that wouldn't have been a problem, and I'm not to be so fussy with what I can or can't do. I was to eat everything I used to, and don't be so focused on ti. She knows that we took 11 months to get pregnant, so I'm going to stick to the rules arent I! Yes, I probably am being too particular, but I want to be cautious! she has got 3 kids, so of course she is going to be more relaxed, but she didn't have to have a go!

Oh well, just her way I suppose.

I'm knackered so going to go back to bed for an hour or so. x


----------



## loolindley

Newfie, that is hilarious! Your poor dad - being a pig AND getting run over :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Oh, my oh said to me this morning "who is the spoon then?" I was like SAY WHAT????? Apparently I was sat up in bed in the night wagging my finger as 'someone' telling them to stop being such a spoon! :haha: I don't remember it!


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - hahaha on your dream hun! seems were all getting odd dreams now LOL! we had sucha great wedding day so thanks for liking the pictures :) I lovvvvve the name Damian but damo doesnt like the idea of a ''junior damian'' LOL - i just think he is greedy and wants the name all to himself!

Loo - im not even sure if im going to do NCT classes anyway. My mw ones are meant to be good and i might prefer to spend the NCT $ elsewhere... we'll see ;) In terms of your friend; like u say - your going to do all it takes to keep baby safe after 11 months of trying. so just thank her and then forget her advice LOL :rofl:
have a good :sleep: hun x


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> Oh, my oh said to me this morning "who is the spoon then?" I was like SAY WHAT????? Apparently I was sat up in bed in the night wagging my finger as 'someone' telling them to stop being such a spoon! :haha: I don't remember it!

:rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Bit late to post now but Mitch I had to call to book my 16wk appt. My friend is 4 weeks ahead of me and at her appt she was told where the nhs antinatal classes were. I also got a letter when back from hols saying my downs result was low risk, yay! Didn't get a score so will ask for that at the next apt.

Are you all now on Facebook? I saw a vague post about that while away and seem to have missed joining up with everyone!


----------



## newfielady

Loo- a spoon, seriously. Who was it that tried to get the pigeon out of their closet? Hope that wasn't you too. lol. Maybe the dream was a metaphor as my biological father _is_a pig. :rofl: I can understand why I dreampt about him though. I don't really want to tell him about the baby but I know I have too. Life complicated :nope:
Ft- I love that name too. Tell him to share. :rofl: Or you could name your baby Damon, like in the Vampire diaries. :winkwink: After all, if I have a girl I'm going to have a Daniel (hubs) and a Danni (baby). That'll confuse the old ladies. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

lozza1uk said:


> Bit late to post now but Mitch I had to call to book my 16wk appt. My friend is 4 weeks ahead of me and at her appt she was told where the nhs antinatal classes were. I also got a letter when back from hols saying my downs result was low risk, yay! Didn't get a score so will ask for that at the next apt.
> 
> Are you all now on Facebook? I saw a vague post about that while away and seem to have missed joining up with everyone!

A couple of us are. Me, loo, daniell, and ft.


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- i wouldnt take her advice at all and i wouldnt even worry about it. you know what you need to do to make the healthiest environment for your baby. im on my 6th baby and i still use the same caution i did with all of mine. i would do exactly what ft said and thank her, but ignore her. you are gonna get so much advice about pregnancy its ridiculous. and wait til the baby gets here. its real nice when you are in a nice routine with your LO and everyone starts telling you everything your doing wrong. you just have to know what is best for you and baby with confidence and weed through the advice. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

hope danielle is ok. i said a prayer for her.:flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Bit late to post now but Mitch I had to call to book my 16wk appt. My friend is 4 weeks ahead of me and at her appt she was told where the nhs antinatal classes were. I also got a letter when back from hols saying my downs result was low risk, yay! Didn't get a score so will ask for that at the next apt.
> 
> Are you all now on Facebook? I saw a vague post about that while away and seem to have missed joining up with everyone!

I missed that too :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza im on facebook will message you my name if wanna add me xxx 

newfie - OMGosh i just love the vampire diaries... im LOVE stefan..... :serenade:


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> hope danielle is ok. i said a prayer for her.:flower:

WSS ^:hugs::flower:


----------



## em2656

Morning ladies, oh no its afternoon ladies lol, I only just got up woops!

Your dreams are all so bizarre lol, I never remember mine.

Well last night was the launce of the 'HELP Study' (healthy Eating and Lifestyle in Pregnancy), which is basically a Slimming World group purely for pregnant women with the aim of maintaining weight throughout pregnancy.

I am the Slimming World Consultant and I have 2 midwives that will take it in turns to work with me each week to deliver loads of information and advice about healthy eating, pregnancy, labour, birth and everything really.

It was such a lovely eveing. We have our first 5 women signed up, I think another 2 were unwell so couldnt make it. In total we can have up to 35.

It was just a kind of getting to know you and paperwork session really, but I just know I'm going to personally get so much out of it that I cant wait!

The midwives set step targets with each woman individually and they each get a pedometer and a walking diary to keep track as obviously we want them to get active too.
One thing the midwife did say that thought you might be interested in and that I hadnt heard before is that, Swimming is obviously a great thing to do when pregnant but you mustn't do breast stroke legs. Breast stroke arms are ok, but you need to kick you legs instead. Apparently doing breast stroke legs can overstretch the ligaments in your hips!

Next week we're talking about pelvic floor muscles and exercises. Must remember to take my pelvic floor with me! hehehe

Better go and get some food shopping done, catch up later

Emma x


----------



## em2656

Oh and I'm more than happy to add people on facebook too if you want to inbox me your names

Have a great day!

Emma x


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies!!!!

ive just had a MAJOR breakthrough - ive just realised that ive stopped ''tissue checking'' - YAY for becoming more relaxed! :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> ladies!!!!
> 
> ive just had a MAJOR breakthrough - ive just realised that ive stopped ''tissue checking'' - YAY for becoming more relaxed! :happydance:

Woop!!!!

I still have a little peek and have never had any spotting :haha:


----------



## newfielady

That's great ft. :thumbup:
I'm at the point now where I just don't feel pregnant. :shrug: Any one else feel like this. (FT does if I remember right.) I just want a bump or something to _know_ there's a baby in there.
I've sent a couple of you ladies a private message so you can add me to facebook. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i just feel normal - not feeling preg at all :( still a bit sleepy but thats cos im not treating myself well LOL - defo need to up the healthiness! x


----------



## mitchnorm

I dont feel pregnant at all and have felt like that since the nausea disappeared at around 10 weeks. I still have more of a belly than usual but sure thats just bloat.

I feel so NOT pregnant that as soon as I got through the door yesterday back from a weeks holiday, the doppler was out within 10 minutes :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Same here ft. Other then the 6 o'clock nap I feel normal. And well, I find I get out of breath more easy. 
I'm watching a baby story. However this one lady is pissing me off. I don't think I would want 6 people in the room with me. She's on the table, stark naked! And she's saying things like "Ow, that hurts". No shit, you're having a baby not petting a kitten. :wacko:
And ft, I will be asking the doctors to clean the baby before passing him/her to me. I've seen shows where they just kinda toss them up on you as soon as they're out.


----------



## firsttimer1

AH - YES!!!! ive been out of breath too, i forgot about that. At the most random times i now find im out of breath. 

glad im not the only one who wants the baby cleaned heehee :)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> AH - YES!!!! ive been out of breath too, i forgot about that. At the most random times i now find im out of breath.
> 
> glad im not the only one who wants the baby cleaned heehee :)

Me too....dont want my lasting memory of the birth being 'urgh whats all THAT stuff!!!' :haha:

Although I am sure I'd forget all of that x


----------



## lozza1uk

If you have a waterbirth does it appear a bit cleaner? I am more worried about pooing during labour actually! I've heard you have to buy a sieve for the birthing pool to fish things out. That will so not be a good look!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

really? a sieve??? yer thats a bit gross. LOL

yer i have to admit i do worry about that - i hope i have a chance to empty my bowels before labour :rofl: Im so excited now ive decided i want a water birth - just hope the pool isnt in use as there is only one! My mw assures me it will be fine LOL


----------



## newfielady

I've seen a lot of water births on tv and it doesn't appear any cleaner. And I'm with Mitch. I don't want my first thoughts of my baby being, eww get this stuff off us. One guy was just on (his wife had a water birth) and he was kissing the babys head and all I could think was gross, doesn't he see all that white gunk on the baby head! And I don't think that pooping thing while in labor is as common as we think.


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> If you have a waterbirth does it appear a bit cleaner? I am more worried about pooing during labour actually! I've heard you have to buy a sieve for the birthing pool to fish things out. That will so not be a good look!!!

:rofl: This is my main worry too.......stupid I know - I am sure the pain will be excruciating but I have never pooed myself in my life and dont want to start on what will be one of the most happiest days of my life!!! It floating or just diluting in water is not a pleasant thought either :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am fancying a water birth if possible but you cant have an epidural whilst in one.....so its a choice of either or...

I am going to abstain from eating too much during pre-labour and hopefully there wont be much to come out :nope:

Anyone see the episode of UK one born every minute with the polish girl and her mum berating her for eating too late and crapping everywhere....was funny


----------



## newfielady

mitchnorm said:


> I am fancying a water birth if possible but you cant have an epidural whilst in one.....so its a choice of either or...
> 
> I am going to abstain from eating too much during pre-labour and hopefully there wont be much to come out :nope:
> 
> Anyone see the episode of UK one born every minute with the polish girl and her mum berating her for eating too late and crapping everywhere....was funny

Never seen it. That sounds funny but :sick:


----------



## firsttimer1

ive never watched labour programmes as i cant deal with it - sounds like ive missed out on alot!! LOL

yer i want water birth and with that i will have gas and air..... but if the birthing pool is in use then i will have whatever they can give me - epidural, gas, you name it. 

Alot of people who have had a water birth have sd how much water can help with the pain - hoping they are right!


----------



## lozza1uk

Never watched one born every minute but I will if it's repeated. Mitch just sent you a friend request as recognised your name pop up on Kas's! 
Hopefully I should be alright for a water birth, they've just opened a new birthing centre with 8 rooms each with a pool.


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Never watched one born every minute but I will if it's repeated. Mitch just sent you a friend request as recognised your name pop up on Kas's!
> Hopefully I should be alright for a water birth, they've just opened a new birthing centre with 8 rooms each with a pool.

I think I accepted you ok x


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the friend request girls. :D
I'm watching Maury right now. Some people get on so rediculious (can't spell sorry) on tv. Why can't they just some on tv and say "I slept with 2 different men so I am not certain who the baby's father is" instead of coming out and yelling I know Jason is the baby's father, I'm %200 certain. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

haha i cant STAND talk shows like that - but my mum is addicted. I just think its the weirdest thing! My sisters friend was on jeremy kyle! she is a lovvvely girl, about 30 and has 3 kids. she went on the show thinking she was getting a make over - but when turned up, was told her best friend was there as the show was called ''dress your age!!''

HOW EMBARRASSING. :blush:

Im now watching 'Planet earth' (oooo get me) whilst TRYING to work. Im dreading when training starts on sep 26th - i will be training 20-25 people a day back to back until October 30th! 5 days training a week is LOADS when im NOT pregnant! Ouch.


----------



## citymouse

Lovely breakfast reading for the food-averted. :dohh: :rofl:

My scan's in two hours, just getting up and around.

Must speak up to defend biscuits and gravy. Wendy's is no place to try anything! :nope: You just need to drop by my in-laws' and have FIL make you up a batch!

I had a crazy dream, too. We were on set of movie and the star quit, so I had to play this servant girl. It was about some vortex, vampires, and soccer. And I kept critiquing the script (I'm a writer so that part made sense).

My friends said they wished they'd had the baby cleaned because as it was, they put the dirty baby on her chest, then swooped in and took him away a minute later!

Hope all's okay with Danielle! :hugs:

There, I'm all caught up. You naughty, chattery spoons!


----------



## blessedmomma

i always have my babies washed off first. i can understand that some women just want them laid on them with all that stuff, but its just not for me:nope:

my DH walks over with the baby while its being cleaned up and talks all soft, its the sweetest thing i have ever seen. he is a giant, but he has such a tender heart. The Lord has really made a sweet man with him. very passionate about the Lord and his family. i couldnt be more blessed with another. i think its part of his little bonding experience with the baby. to me its equally important for daddys to bond with their babies. there are far too many men in the world who dont help out much with their own children.


----------



## citymouse

That's so sweet, blessedmomma!

Oh, meant to say that I tried sleeping with a pillow last night to help my back. Woke up once with a completely dead arm, have no idea why, and woke up later on my back with the pillow resting on my belly. Fail!


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed - totally agree xxx

city mouse - SCAN DAY! :happydance: make sure ya'll update us now.... (i said that in an american drawl by the way ;) )


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> That's so sweet, blessedmomma!
> 
> Oh, meant to say that I tried sleeping with a pillow last night to help my back. Woke up once with a completely dead arm, have no idea why, and woke up later on my back with the pillow resting on my belly. Fail!

me too! My pillow helped me FALL asleep; but in the night i woke up on my tummy with the pillow on the floor; so picked it up and went bk to sleep on it.... only to wake up and find myself on my back with pillow under husband! 

Totally going to film me sleeping one day :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

ok nso you ladies say you feel out of breath i am so worried about it but reasurred you all do too i ha convinced my self i must be dying i feel out of breath if i do the smalestthing then i get paranoid and prob over breath making it worse was going to go dr with it but was to scared


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes maybe a nerve got pinched citymouse? loved your reference to the wifebeater. my DH cracked up, thats what he calls them. he wont wear them for that reason :rofl:

i agree, biscuits and gravy is yum, but if not made right its certainly not. i didnt even know wendys had attempted it. i have had some yucky biscuits and gravy, but if the person making it knows how to make it, its sooooo yummy.


----------



## firsttimer1

okay you naughty ladies - i asked for gender guesses on my scan photo in one of the trimesters (cant remember which) and i had 4 boy guesses and 5 girl guesses; all of which said they based their theory on ''something'' (i asked them not to say what)...

... so were you naughty ladies pulling my leg when u said it was really obvious from my 12 week scan??? :rofl:

i know im team :yellow: but i just LOVE all the gender speculation and didnt want to miss out :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Lol, Kas! Pillow troubles... I can definitely see myself sleeping on the couch in third tri!

Blessedmomma, my "bad boy" high school boyfriend wore a wifebeater every day, along with the same sweatpants... And no, er, "pants," if you know what I mean. :shock: he was an artist type. :haha: 

I'll definitely report back after the scan! I heard the heartbeat yesterday so not feeling as paranoid as I could potentially be.


----------



## citymouse

Kas, my guess is... Yellow!


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> Kas, my guess is... Yellow!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you crack me up citymouse :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

ft your going to drive yourself insaine lol you do mak m laugh though , the only definative 100% accurate test for if its a boy or a girl is birth lol it has o be one or the othr lol


----------



## firsttimer1

ok ladies im a bit freaked out - are any of you getting proper dizzy spells? I was just sitting here and then my head - all of a sudden - just went SOOOO light. Didnt actually pass out but its freaked me a little.

anyone else? xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse good luck with your scan (or ultrasound)!

I'm sleeping better with my pillow, no more dead left arm! On the train to London at the moment though and pillows too big for my case so 2 nights without it, boo.


----------



## lauraclili

Absolutely on the dizzy spells! I've been getting them for a few weeks. I think it happens when my blood sugar goes low as that affects your blood pressure. I have drink and a piece of fruit and that normally sorts me out! 

I want to play on Facebook too!


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> ok ladies im a bit freaked out - are any of you getting proper dizzy spells? I was just sitting here and then my head - all of a sudden - just went SOOOO light. Didnt actually pass out but its freaked me a little.
> 
> anyone else? xxx

No but I did read in my book to expect dizziness or light headedness. I think it recommends drinking lots of water, keepig blood sugar levels up by eating little and often and not getting up too quick.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> okay you naughty ladies - i asked for gender guesses on my scan photo in one of the trimesters (cant remember which) and i had 4 boy guesses and 5 girl guesses; all of which said they based their theory on ''something'' (i asked them not to say what)...
> 
> ... so were you naughty ladies pulling my leg when u said it was really obvious from my 12 week scan??? :rofl:
> 
> i know im team :yellow: but i just LOVE all the gender speculation and didnt want to miss out :rofl:

You are a nightmare!!!!!!!!!!! And are going to be even more of a nightmare leading up to your 20 week scan :winkwink:.

I am definate about my choice and am sticking by it. I have no experience of guessing before so I could be completely off


----------



## firsttimer1

:rofl: mitch - actually im at ease with the 20 week scan as i dont actually want to KNOW - if you know what i mean - i just wanna be able to join in hahaha!

i dont know why im dizzy as drinking plenty of water. Mmmmm... dizzy is gone now anyway; just left with the pesky headache!

cant wait for citymouses update - i love new scan photos!!


----------



## sandy28

mitchnorm said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Bit late to post now but Mitch I had to call to book my 16wk appt. My friend is 4 weeks ahead of me and at her appt she was told where the nhs antinatal classes were. I also got a letter when back from hols saying my downs result was low risk, yay! Didn't get a score so will ask for that at the next apt.
> 
> Are you all now on Facebook? I saw a vague post about that while away and seem to have missed joining up with everyone!
> 
> I missed that too :cry:Click to expand...

Hi ladies
I missed the facebook also can I join you ladies


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am 12 weeks today!! Yay for plum. 

I am getting dizzy too... read that in first trimester it is mostly due to hormones. But I think I just get up too quickly and it hits me more than usual. I have made sure when getting up in the morning to stay sitting in bed for a minute before walking around, seems to help.

I am going to post a picture of my little 12 week bump:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2nd time

i want to join yo on faceboo too


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'd like to join Facebook too please.


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - that is toooooo cute :) loving the little bump :) - im still all yukky bloat i think :(

2nd time - i will message u my fb name :) xxx


----------



## pristock230

Afternoon Ladies! Hope all is well

RedSox - where are you, hope everything went well

Citymouse - Good Luck on your scan today!

Hope everyone is feeling great! I know I am still dragging and tired - DH was a big help last night, he cooked and cleaned! ahhhh so nice to put me feet up, even if it was only for an hour! Beeing Dizzy is normal, it happened with me when I was preg with my daughter, fainted at work, almost in Walmart and Target but by then I knew it was coming and could take the proper steps to not fall over!

I am feeling really fat too! lol - I don't look prego (to me I do) but to the person who doesn't know me I just look fat - I hate that in between stage! 

I would like to join the Facebook fun too!


----------



## loolindley

If anyone wants to add me on facebook, my name, shockingly enough is Loo Lindley. Some people find me hard to find though (maybe they are just telling me that :rofl:), so you'll be able to find me easily through Kas's, Danielle or Newfie's page. 

Joanna. Nice bump, and congrats on being a plum!

Em, Thanks for the swimming tips......might have been more use to me last night before I did 40 minutes breast stroke in the pool this morning! :haha: So am I right in thinking that it wont hurt the baby, just me? Thats not too bad then! I will google swimming in pregnancy now as I want to go again tmoz, and don't want the lifeguard to think i'm drowning!!!

I think MsCrow should be back today, but bet she will be catching up with MrC!

Wish Danielle would come on here and tell us she is ok. I'm not religious, but she is in my thoughts.


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, forgot to say that I think swimming is the cure to my insomnia....I had a nearly 3 hour nap this afternoon :shock: Unfortunately that probably means I'll have a crap night tonight! :doh:


----------



## newfielady

I am getting these dizzy spells too. Mostly when I stand up. Everything goes kinda dark too. I have to put my hands on something and that usually sorts me out. One time I got so dizzy I feel back into the wall. :wacko:
I'll send you girls my facebook name so you can add me. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey all....I am pretty easy to find - Michelle Normington on FB - not that common.

I have darker hair in profile pic so dont be confused....got rid of the highlights in Jan :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle said she will come on BandB later but at the mo is resting - cant wait for her to have her scan tomo so that she can relax xxx

i just went through some FB photos and saw this photo from christmas just gone (in the end we had 10 inches of snow and were all house bound)

I hope we get the same this christmas heehee :rofl: CANT WAIT!


----------



## 2nd time

has anyone eles got realy painful knees i can bearly haul my fat ass off the couch although that might just me lazyness lol but the pain is keeping me awake at night its so annoyng i get up 4 times a night wal past my sleeping babies to go wee they are sleeping so should i be


----------



## newfielady

That's nothing ft. We get that much snow in one sitting :winkwink: Last year we were late getting our snow and it was past my hips before it was done. :shock:


----------



## 2nd time

firsttimer1 said:


> danielle said she will come on BandB later but at the mo is resting - cant wait for her to have her scan tomo so that she can relax xxx
> 
> i just went through some FB photos and saw this photo from christmas just gone (in the end we had 10 inches of snow and were all house bound)
> 
> I hope we get the same this christmas heehee :rofl: CANT WAIT!

noo you dont you cant wal in snow when hevily oregnant its too dangerouse and what if you nee the dr or hospital i have had hevey snow for both my pregs and its scary


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> That's nothing ft. We get that much snow in one sitting :winkwink: Last year we were late getting our snow and it was past my hips before it was done. :shock:

we dont get snow like you do though, so if it even SLIGHTLY snows i go wild! I would LOVE to have a white christmas :happydance:

whoever asked about knee pain ive not had it yet, but im sure someone in 2nd tri posted about it? xxx


----------



## pristock230

Loo - I friend requested you on FB

New - I couldn't find you, nothing came up when I typed your name


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> danielle said she will come on BandB later but at the mo is resting - cant wait for her to have her scan tomo so that she can relax xxx
> 
> i just went through some FB photos and saw this photo from christmas just gone (in the end we had 10 inches of snow and were all house bound)
> 
> I hope we get the same this christmas heehee :rofl: CANT WAIT!
> 
> noo you dont you cant wal in snow when hevily oregnant its too dangerouse and what if you nee the dr or hospital i have had hevey snow for both my pregs and its scaryClick to expand...

ah - but you see im selfish; i work from home and my MW lives up the road :rofl: ... as does my GP!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

newfielady said:


> That's nothing ft. We get that much snow in one sitting :winkwink: Last year we were late getting our snow and it was past my hips before it was done. :shock:

The whole of the UK grinds to a halt with anything over 3 inches....its a joke! They never learn cos we've actually had alot (for us anyway) for the last two year.

I cannot wait for more snow!!! OH's bro and sis in law are coming over for Christmas and New Year this year from South Africa so hoping we get loads of the stuff for them....but not so much we cant get down to the house we;ve booked in Cornwall for New Year :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

Me and chum last year....think it was a wino from the local pub :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Snow.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pristock230

I am really hoping for a white Christmas this year - don't want a ton, just enough to make it pretty! Last year the Northeast in the US got hit way too hard!


----------



## 2nd time

last year it too my 9hours to drive home from work 6 months preg its onlt 8 miles boohoo


----------



## firsttimer1

oh no thats awful 2nd time! Well i will opray for no snow for you - and lots for me! :hugs:

Mitch i love your photo - your little man looks delighted :)


----------



## mitchnorm

I am seeing lots of friend requests being accepted by some of you I am already friends with on FB and not sure whether to request.....they may not be you all :haha:. Your names are all different :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

haha the only people ive added are from Bandb I THINK!!

I hope none of you ''unfriend'' me when you see im a huge britney (and shakira) fan :rofl: - britney is my weakness! 

well, her - and cheese.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> haha the only people ive added are from Bandb I THINK!!
> 
> I hope none of you ''unfriend'' me when you see im a huge britney (and shakira) fan :rofl: - britney is my weakness!
> 
> well, her - and cheese.

Oh dear dear dear :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> ok ladies im a bit freaked out - are any of you getting proper dizzy spells? I was just sitting here and then my head - all of a sudden - just went SOOOO light. Didnt actually pass out but its freaked me a little.
> 
> anyone else? xxx


Yes, Ive been getting it since early pregnancy, in fact it was one of the things that made me test!

I heard that its something to do with lack of oxygen to the brain, it can also cause headaches, which I get alot too :wacko:

I dont know what can help it, if anything, I try to eat & drink properly


----------



## firsttimer1

loving all the facebook adds. I love facebook to look at photos most, and im a HUGE music fan so im always posting links to music i like (not always britney haha). 

Kelly - thanks for that hun xx

is anyone else getting random hiccups? I remember i had them bad at early stage and no one else seemed too - not i just randomly let out a HUGGGEEEE hiccup all on its lonesome. OH thinks its cute - i think its a pain in the ass!


----------



## newfielady

Okay ft. I know you don't get snow like we do. But here's a couple pics I took on the 17th of Feb last year. :)
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/adaywith3babies033.jpg
That is my deck all snowed in. Mind you, that was just from the snow storm we had that day.
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/adaywith3babies032.jpg
This is our standard 5 ft fence. :shock:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am jealous Newfie!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

i am burping for brittan but no hicupcs


----------



## newfielady

I had to shovel all that last year as our snowblower is ancient and I don't know how to use it. :dohh: Won't be doing it this year though. :D I've always suffered from hiccups. One at a time. lol but there are even worse now. Hubby makes fun of me.


----------



## loolindley

My burping is beyond. Seriously after ANY drinks or food i'm belching for hours. Not a good look!

Thanks for the add pristock and Mitch. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - i could TOTALLY live where you are at christmas time! :hugs: Love it! (only for christmas though LOL)


----------



## mitchnorm

Righty ho....I am heading off for a while....I am stupidly excited about the fact that I am soooo close to getting a cleaner!!! For the first time in my life.....company coming round tonight and hopefully will get them in starting next week.

I seriously hate cleaning at the best of times but as the months move on, this is going to be bliss :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmm wonder if i could talk Damo into getting a cleaner...... totally worth a go! :) have fun mitch! x


----------



## sandy28

So jealous Newfie , I love snow


----------



## 2nd time

hollyoaks arghhh too frustraiting


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> hollyoaks arghhh too frustraiting

Agreed!!!!!!! When is Silas going to get caught? Its doing my head in


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies i am back what a day 

been in agnoey with pains all over my belly and down once side been to hospital they have done tests cant realy find much so sent me home with a scan 2 moz they said its likly to be my appendix but ive just got to see how it goes 

oh got me some heat pack sitting with one now and it working wonders so i think i could of ripped a ligment?

my doppler came today and i cant figer out of its babys heart beat or mine only got an angle sounds 1 xxxxxx


----------



## redsox

Danielle, 
I hope they sort out what's wrong. I am sorry you are in pain. Hopefully the scan tomorrow will give you some reassurance!


----------



## redsox

I had my NT re-scan this morning and while the results weren't fantastic, it's not worst-case scenario. My blood was perfect, but nuchal fold was measuring a bit higher than normal. Because of the measurement I was edged into the 'at-risk' category; being 34 at time baby is born didn't help odds either it seems. 

I am trying to stay calm and not freak out as when they give you the odds there are aspects that are missing and could really make a difference (like we have a VERY defined nose!) Doc said things were more likely to be fine than not.

Funny how this all worked - almost to a script - as I had feared! Just another lesson in trying to trust one's gut. I think that with subsequent pregnancies we'll skip this test and just do the anatomy test at 18-20 weeks. 

They offered me a follow-up scan at 16 weeks and I declined. I would prefer to wait until 19 weeks when there will be more definitive results; not so much speculation. 

My scan is slated for October 27th and still unsure if we will find out gender, but I think we will. :)


----------



## 2nd time

redsox said:


> I had my NT re-scan this morning and while the results weren't fantastic, it's not worst-case scenario. My blood was perfect, but nuchal fold was measuring a bit higher than normal. Because of the measurement I was edged into the 'at-risk' category; being 34 at time baby is born didn't help odds either it seems.
> 
> I am trying to stay calm and not freak out as when they give you the odds there are aspects that are missing and could really make a difference (like we have a VERY defined nose!) Doc said things were more likely to be fine than not.
> 
> Funny how this all worked - almost to a script - as I had feared! Just another lesson in trying to trust one's gut. I think that with subsequent pregnancies we'll skip this test and just do the anatomy test at 18-20 weeks.
> 
> They offered me a follow-up scan at 16 weeks and I declined. I would prefer to wait until 19 weeks when there will be more definitive results; not so much speculation.
> 
> My scan is slated for October 27th and still unsure if we will find out gender, but I think we will. :)

sorry things didnt go to plan i am sure things will be fine at the 19 week scan :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Redsox, I feel for you. I was high risk for spins bifada with my last pregnancy 13 years ago at the time I was 27.
Several scans later and they still couldn't give me a definitive answer.

I decided to skip all the testing this time, purely based on my age (40)

I'm sure everything is fine, my baby was perfect. None of these tests are anywhere near 100%.


----------



## waula

hi redsox, what was your nt measurement if you don't mind me asking? mine was 2.3mm and to be honest i properly panicked because i knew my friend had got a reading of 2.4mm a few months back and combined with bloods had given her a score of 1:10. I still haven't heard my risk results (scan was nearly 2 weeks ago)...and yes, i wish we hadn't had the test done... got my fingers crossed for you...xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am a very happy ladie just found bubs heartbeat 100% booom boom boom she let us listen for about 2-3 mins just need to find somthing i can record it onto my pc x


----------



## waula

good news danielle, really hope all goes ok with your scan xxx


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: To Danielle & Redsox :hug:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all, my scan was good! No pics atm because my doctor talked me into going to the specialist for the nt scan and they happened to have an appointment this morning so I'm sitting here waiting and talking on my phone. I'm declining bloodwork and kind of rolling my eyes at myself for agreeing to this--especially now after catching up on this thread. :/

But we're here and going to see a much better ultrasound so that will be good. Even if I'm annoyed with myself and a little with my doc. She told me that she basically had to give us the hard sell as in California she could face criminal charges for not doing so. Yet another reason I'm rolling my eyes! Do want to see the bub better. My doc's machine is crap.


----------



## citymouse

I mean typing on my phone!


----------



## redsox

citymouse said:


> Hey, all, my scan was good! No pics atm because my doctor talked me into going to the specialist for the nt scan and they happened to have an appointment this morning so I'm sitting here waiting and talking on my phone. I'm declining bloodwork and kind of rolling my eyes at myself for agreeing to this--especially now after catching up on this thread. :/
> 
> But we're here and going to see a much better ultrasound so that will be good. Even if I'm annoyed with myself and a little with my doc. She told me that she basically had to give us the hard sell as in California she could face criminal charges for not doing so. Yet another reason I'm rolling my eyes! Do want to see the bub better. My doc's machine is crap.

Citymouse - just try to enjoy the really clear pic of your babe. Hope he or she does some little flips or waves for you! :)


----------



## Glowstar

Glad scan went well!! Will check back later for scan pics xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

First timer please can you change my scan date, i got a letter today telling me it smoved to 25th october rather than 26th! thanks


----------



## mitchnorm

Redsox - I am sure everything will turn out fine at the next scan...they always air on the side of caution. I know how you feel though....i am 38 and worry all the time about everything being ok with bubba :hugs:

Danielle - glad you are feeling better with the heat pack...and wooo hooo on hearing bubbas heartbeat :hugs: for you too

Citymouse- hope all goes well for you at the scan and you see a strong baby waving away :hugs: for you too

Hubby cooking salmon, new pots and vegs...start of new healthy phase....wonder how long that'll last :haha:


----------



## waula

my healthy phase didn't last long...i'm on call tonight and working tomorrow and decided fish and chips would help (any excuse!), DH out climbing and due back soon so now desperately opening windows and getting rid of any evidence - he's concerned the little one is going to come out looking like a potato after all my potato cravings!!!! naughty!!!!
xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just wanted to share how spoilt im feeling. My mum and sister bought me some baby presents today- a really cute toy rabbit, some vests (!) or short sleeved onsies for the americans and also some babygros/onsies. it was lovely!

Apart from first timer who already has her pram, what prams are other people looking at??


----------



## waula

mrs cupcake, went to see a friend today who's just had her second and has an awesome pram i've never even heard of but looks really sturdy and she loves it - its a mutsy urban rider, she lives on a farm and we walked the dogs and kids and it definitely coped with crazy terrain so might have to find a local stockist... https://www.mutsy.nl/products/urban_rider/options
what about you??


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oops posted twice!

i like the look of the quinny buzz 3 in red at the mo.

also, mama and papas sola

Haven't really looked at any others. 

Hubs and I are planning on going to play with some at the weekend to see what they are like in the 'flesh'


----------



## pristock230

RedSox - I bet all will be fine! Try not to stress much about it, you don't want to worry baby too! 

Danielle - sorry for all the pain, glad you found a nice strong HB!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> just wanted to share how spoilt im feeling. My mum and sister bought me some baby presents today- a really cute toy rabbit, some vests (!) or short sleeved onsies for the americans and also some babygros/onsies. it was lovely!
> 
> Apart from first timer who already has her pram, what prams are other people looking at??

Havent really started looking properly but know i dont want to spend much....how much was yours ft? Is it a travel system? I really want one of those but with the option for the pram type / carry cot for when baby is really small. Hate to see them all cramped up in car seat type things. I have been checking out some on Kiddicare.co.uk...they have some reasonably priced options with good reviews :thumbup:

I got my first baby clothes gift.....from my OHs folks who live in France....its a set of babygros (Legless ones )...but they are blue. They really want a grandson :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Danielle I hope you have a good scan tomorrow. I'm so sorry you are in pain, and I hope it is just something and nothing :hugs:

Redsox - I am so sorry you have been put into a risk catogry. But like everyone says it is likely to be nothing. If you don't mind me asking, what has your nose got to do with it? I didn't understand that bit.

Just had lush home made curry and rice for tea. Chill out now. Think I am going to go swimming again in the morning! I've got the bug, and I love it!!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

the mutsy pram looks interesting. i have never heard of it! im not sure about the steering though...


----------



## 2nd time

does anyone livein surrey i really feel lie aranging a meet up


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> Danielle I hope you have a good scan tomorrow. I'm so sorry you are in pain, and I hope it is just something and nothing :hugs:
> 
> Redsox - I am so sorry you have been put into a risk catogry. But like everyone says it is likely to be nothing. If you don't mind me asking, what has your nose got to do with it? I didn't understand that bit.
> 
> Just had lush home made curry and rice for tea. Chill out now. Think I am going to go swimming again in the morning! I've got the bug, and I love it!!!!

Apparently if at 12 weeks there is a definitive nose that is a VERY good sign that the baby will not have Downs. Our baby has definitely inherited DH's prominent Italian nose, so that is a relief. :winkwink: (Unless it's a girl - then she'll be very Barbra Streisand-esque! :) ) They don't factor the nasal bone as a marker in the risk assessment until the anatomy scan, but our doc said that with it being very present already, that was an encouraging sign.


----------



## newfielady

Red sox- I wonder how she (if it is indeed a she) will feel when she's 16 about her "definitive" nose. :) Just joking. :haha:
waula- you said your friend had a 1:10. Did they have they're baby yet? Or did they chose to abort (don't feel like I should write that word but in that situation...) or are they still pregnant?
Sorry 2ed time, I'm in Canada. :wacko:


----------



## 2nd time

newfielady said:


> Red sox- I wonder how she (if it is indeed a she) will feel when she's 16 about her "definitive" nose. :) Just joking. :haha:
> waula- you said your friend had a 1:10. Did they have they're baby yet? Or did they chose to abort (don't feel like I should write that word but in that situation...) or are they still pregnant?
> Sorry 2ed time, I'm in Canada. :wacko:

lol just hop on a plane hun you could still come lol


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> Red sox- I wonder how she (if it is indeed a she) will feel when she's 16 about her "definitive" nose. :) Just joking. :haha:
> waula- you said your friend had a 1:10. Did they have they're baby yet? Or did they chose to abort (don't feel like I should write that word but in that situation...) or are they still pregnant?
> Sorry 2ed time, I'm in Canada. :wacko:

Ha - yes! Maybe she will be like Lea Michele from Glee. She has a strong nose but is pretty. Also - think of Jennifer Grey from Dirty Dancing - she had a nose job and ended up looking like an entirely different person! (And not in a good way in my opinion!)

On a serious note with the 1:10 odds --- the INSANE part is that 90% of the time things will turn out okay! When I consented to this test I told myself that 1:2 odds still mean that 50% of the time it will be okay, so not to get too worked up. My odds still have me at like 99% it will be okay, so it's odd that there are other scary numbers that go with it.


----------



## newfielady

Also, have to vent. I feel so upset at the moment and I know there is no one around who would understand better than you ladies that I feel like I would cry if someone told me I couldn't have chocolate syurp on my ice cream. :(
I was accepted for for school but turned down for funding so in short, now I can't go. Who can actually afford such things. :wacko: Then my (step) father (not the pig from my dream :dohh:) called and he said he wasn't feeling up to painting my celeings. Not such a big deal but when your pregnant :cry:. Then I got turned down for a baby supplement program they offer to low income families (as only my husband is working now-a-days) as my income tax returns from last year (I was working last year) put us over the limit. Then my sister called telling me there is a very high chance that she has breast cancer AND the house she is renting has been bought and she has 1 month to fine somewhere else to live. Only problem is all the house in that town have been bought (due to the mine re-opening) and all the renters now have to fine somewhere else. Then my husband tells me i can't go to the farm with him tonight as there is a lady he works with coming to visit me. And my EI runs out in December, and there is no way I can get my hours for a new claim. (Sorry if some of this is confusing the UK ladies. :sope:). So basicly I'll have no money for Christmas or the baby, just what my husband makes.

Sorry for the big me rant, I feel better now. Going to go do the dishes.


----------



## waula

newfie - they opted for the amnio, they're planning on going back to tanzania in a couple of years (where her DH is from) and there's just no support network out there so they opted for finding out for def and it came back negative thank goodness! really stressful though and she's now 32 weeks and feels like for the first time she's relaxed...

i completely agree about the odds thing; they sound horrendous and here my doc said 1:150 was high risk - still means 149:150 perfect. this whole pregnancy things is a huge numbers game, even to get to our stage. I guess i wasnt quite prepared for how soon i'd be worrying like a mum! amazing isn't it - feels like i'm a mum already, has done from day one.

hope everyone ok, in response to my naughty tea i've just been out and walked/marched the dogs for 25 mins - does that cancel out fish and chips???!!! oops. tomorrow i will be healthy. xx


----------



## redsox

Newfie - So sorry for all of the stresses! That is a lot to manage at once. I am glad you could vent some of it out to us. :)

Hope you can do something kind to yourself like a little bath or snack.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i cant belive it we have just had oxfam knocking at r door at 10 2 9 :O cheeky sods x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

poor newfielady :hugs:

sounds like you have a lot going on... hopefully it will all work out in the end


----------



## blessedmomma

joanna- cute bump pic!!!!

danielle- glad baby is ok and you take care of yourself hun! hope everything turns out ok.

new- im sorry sweets, when it rains it pours. 

redsox- im sure everything is ok. try not to stress. easier said than done i know! my doc said the same thing about the nose, except he said the bone was there and that was a good indication.

love the snow pics ladies!!! i absolutely love winter and cant wait :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Newfie, hugs. Sounds like a crap time, at least you have a baby to look forward to. Sneaking a peek at your house on FB it looks amazing, but a lot of redecorating! Puts me moaning about having to decorate 2 rooms in perspective!

Loo - I will send you a friend request, initials are LP!

Met up with my friend and 5 week old baby tonight, in a pub which shows life doesn't end! She's given me a bag of clothes which I'm off to investigate.


----------



## loolindley

Newfie :hug: Talk about it never rains, but it pours, eh? :hugs: You poor thing. It makes it all worse to have to deal with pregnancy hormones too. Things have a way of sorting themselves out, especially when it is out of our hands. You WILL manage money wise, you will make it work. I'm sorry to hear about your sister, and hope that she has some good news soon. :hug:

In some more positive news, look at the hooter on MY baby! I was concerned I would have to use his/her university fund on a nose job/counciling, but it's looking good for the blood test results (which I am unlikely to know the result from for 6 weeks). This really puts my mind at rest (even though it could be not right!)
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KellyC75

My last day as an orange!  :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

:hug: Newfie


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- that is a gorgeous pic!!! what a cutey pie:flower:


----------



## 2nd time

night all i am shattered


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, newfie! What a bundle of bad tidings all at once. Especially sorry about your sister's health. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

So my second scan of the day was amazing! Much, much, much better machine! The doctor asked about the blood tests and why I was declining them (every single person seemed shocked about that) but I got the idea that he didn't push as hard. Apparently he's pretty religious so I think he must have assumed we were, too, LOL. 

We saw so much of the baby! This was a combined scan with 3d, so we got to see the little hand and count the fingers (all there, at least on one hand!). And we saw the baby punch me! :rofl: Cheeky mare! (Am I using that right?)

The placenta is posterior, which is probably why I've been able to find the heartbeat so well. (My OB was like, "Next time we'll try to hear the heartbeat," and I told her I already had, and she was surprised. This was after our extended talk about the genetic testing so I think she's getting the picture that I'm the independent sort of patient. :D)

Also, I swear that yesterday I felt the baby, which would be much easier with the posterior placenta. Even though it's still really early--every time I drank apple juice (my latest addiction), about five minutes later I would feel these twinges. And then today between appointments, I got apple juice, because the baby had been totally quiet at the first appointment. Well, at the second one, after the juice, baby was dancing (and punching). So I don't know. It's early but it's not impossible.

NT measurement was 1.2, so after that I definitely opted not to have the blood tests done. But as the doctor pointed out, going in wasn't a waste of time since he picked up an indicator for risk of high blood pressure in my pulse, so now I'm on baby aspirin. 

Oh, and the specialist thinks it's a girl! He looked around for boy parts and didn't see any. 

So we've started telling friends and DH told everyone at work. :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

(I'll post pics later, I have to pull stills from the DVD.)


----------



## firsttimer1

aarggghhhh i leave the forum for one evening and have had HEAPS of messages to scan through LOL - the good news is i just watched true blood season 4 up to episode 10.... sweeeeet :happydance:

ok i didnt read properly so hope i dont miss anything-

CUPCAKE - will update scan pic
DANIELLE - :hugs: and congrats on hearing HB; good news uve got a scan tomo! :)
REDSOX - im sorry your in the 'at risk' category; but even so its still more likely baby is fine :hugs:
CITYMOUSE - :happydance: YAY for ur lovely scan! :happydance:

and on that note im off to :sleep: - this is the latest ive stayed up in 3 months! :)

NIGHT ALL XXX


----------



## newfielady

Thanks ladies you all too kind. I feel much better now, just had to vent. Plus hubby has told me not to worry. We always get through. :) :thumbup:
Thanks lozza :D. My dear husband did all the carpentry work himself and me and my parents did all the painting. We have done the porch, the laundry room, the kitchen, our room, the rec room and the WHOLE basement. Now we get to do the baby's room. :) That'll be a fun project though. :D


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- sounds like a great scan!!!! do you have any pics you can post of the little snuggle bug?? i wonder if they have a lot of "religious" people that opt out of them? we are not religious at all, but very much in love with our Lord and Savior.


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- just saw your second post :dohh: hope you can get some still ones from the dvd :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

I'm spoilering my reply to blessedmomma to keep the thread from veering into subjects that may not be of general interest.


Spoiler



blessedmomma said:


> citymouse- sounds like a great scan!!!! do you have any pics you can post of the little snuggle bug?? i wonder if they have a lot of "religious" people that opt out of them? we are not religious at all, but very much in love with our Lord and Savior.

I think for him, "religious" was a code for LDS, Catholic, or people for whom the decision not to intervene is set in stone, rather than dependent on a specific outcome of the tests. 

I think he made that assumption because a staunchly pro-life stance like mine is rather rare among people who aren't involved with religion/Christianity (as I am not).


----------



## citymouse

blessedmomma said:


> citymouse- just saw your second post :dohh: hope you can get some still ones from the dvd :happydance:

I hope so! I need DH's help, though I've been scanning over it and trying to re-count the fingers. My brain keeps telling me I'm counting 6. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Argh, my parents put their dog to sleep this morning and my dad announced it on Facebook before telling my little sister, whose dog it kind of was when she lived at home. Then little sis wouldn't answer when my stepmother called to tell her, so when I called, no one had told her anything. So I had to tell her and she started crying, and now I feel terrible. :( 

I couldn't just call and say, "Call your mother" all ominously, so I just had to say it straight-out and it made her so sad. :/


----------



## blessedmomma

im so sorry citymouse! that had to be a hard thing to say and to help her through. :hugs:

in response to your spoiler..

Spoiler
i was saved only 4 years ago, but i can understand completely. i was staunch pro-life for as long as i can remember. i dont judge anyone for feeling differently. i just have always felt very strongly about it for myself. i dont think becoming a christian changed that for me at all. 
it makes sense what you said about some not being able to for being LDS or catholic etc too. i hadnt thought of that, but did remember someone talking about that before. thank you! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- i think we might be a couple of the only ones from the furthest west on here. you are on here a lot when i am, esp in the evenings :friends:


----------



## citymouse

Thanks. I had thought she would have heard already and I was going to comfort her and then tell her about the baby, hoping that might cheer her up a little. But instead we got off the phone, because she wanted to call her mom and talk about it. So I feel like I was too abrupt and should have eased into it.

Not that that makes it easier to hear, I guess.

Blessedmomma,

Spoiler
I live in one of the most liberal parts of the country! So here you're usually either a liberal or you're religious, LOL. I think I'm one of the only non-Christian conservatives I know! Though I do believe in God and pray a lot. I said two novenas when I was TTC, which is more than my Catholic relatives do. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

blessedmomma said:


> citymouse- i think we might be a couple of the only ones from the furthest west on here. you are on here a lot when i am, esp in the evenings :friends:

Yep, I'm about as far west as you can get without falling off the side of the continent!


----------



## blessedmomma

i think you are hilarious hun. i always know when i see your post that its gonna be something that makes me laugh. i havent been to cali, but i actually hear its really nice, my DH and i plan to tour the whole US and visit all the states one day. when he first graduated high school he traveled all over doing pizza hut roofs so he has been to almost all the states already. i think i have been to 5 or 6 :( and half of those were after i met him. 

citymouse

Spoiler
:rofl: i dont know that much about the catholic faith so i probably didnt say one of those either lol!


----------



## citymouse

I would love to travel around the country. I haven't spent much time anywhere but Florida, Georgia, California, and New York. I've been to or through a lot of other states but not in any kind of meaningful way--just as a tourist or passing through. 

Oh, except I spent two weeks in New Orleans in college. That was amazing! We were there to work on student films and so we worked during the day, which definitely made us appreciate our nights more!


----------



## blessedmomma

that sounds like a blast! i had only been to kansas (where i live), missouri, illinois, oklahoma, and arkansas before i met DH. we have went to arizona, indiana, new mexico, colorado, and texas together. i guess its more than i thought. you have went to all the fun ones though.


----------



## citymouse

I grew up in Florida, DH grew up in Georgia, we moved to California, and we have family in New York, and a little business there, too. 

But New Orleans--I think it beats all of them! You must go see it, it's like another country altogether. 

I love New York, too, same feeling of being in a whole different world. California is just like everywhere else, only with more people and cars, LOL. At least my part of it.


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> I grew up in Florida, DH grew up in Georgia, we moved to California, and we have family in New York, and a little business there, too.
> 
> But New Orleans--I think it beats all of them! You must go see it, it's like another country altogether.
> 
> I love New York, too, same feeling of being in a whole different world. California is just like everywhere else, only with more people and cars, LOL. At least my part of it.

i plan on it :thumbup: have you ever watched bridezillas? DH and i are addicted. they have some new orleans ones coming up, looks wild and crazy!


----------



## kymied

The midwife asked if I had considered if I wanted to do the blood screen and I said I was thinking we'd skip it. She said "that's fine, plenty of people choose to do that, you don't have any family history of down syndrome or spina bifida right?" I told her I just wasn't comfortable with the accuracy of the test. She thought that was perfectly reasonable.

Tonight I hung out with my friend who is two months more pregnant than me. It was good to discuss all the exciting and scary things to come.


----------



## kymied

I feel like a major traveler, I took a trip between college and grad school around the country and hit like 20 states on two months. My husband has been to the north east states and like three others (on business trips). We hit up Alaska on our honeymoon, that was amazing.


----------



## citymouse

kymied said:


> The midwife asked if I had considered if I wanted to do the blood screen and I said I was thinking we'd skip it. She said "that's fine, plenty of people choose to do that, you don't have any family history of down syndrome or spina bifida right?" I told her I just wasn't comfortable with the accuracy of the test. She thought that was perfectly reasonable.
> 
> Tonight I hung out with my friend who is two months more pregnant than me. It was good to discuss all the exciting and scary things to come.

I know, as much as I cringe at the thought of being one of those women who only wants to talk about babies, being around my preg/mommy friends just makes me crazy for baby talk! I can usually rein it in around the men, LOL. 

My friend and I felt silly until we realized that even before we were pregnant, all we talked about was babies! 

I can't believe what a hard sell they give you on genetic tests here. My OB especially. She kept telling us stories about people who had the tests and how it affected their pregnancies... I was like, stop talking, we could be looking at the baby via ultrasound right now instead of chattering our heads off!


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied-wow that sounds amazing! we went to colorado for our honeymoon. it was dec and soooo snowy. we had a cabin in the mountains. it was scary driving on those skinny snowy mountain roads back and forth to town.

we just watched this new show 'up all night' about new parents. it was so funny, loved it


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> kymied said:
> 
> 
> The midwife asked if I had considered if I wanted to do the blood screen and I said I was thinking we'd skip it. She said "that's fine, plenty of people choose to do that, you don't have any family history of down syndrome or spina bifida right?" I told her I just wasn't comfortable with the accuracy of the test. She thought that was perfectly reasonable.
> 
> Tonight I hung out with my friend who is two months more pregnant than me. It was good to discuss all the exciting and scary things to come.
> 
> I know, as much as I cringe at the thought of being one of those women who only wants to talk about babies, being around my preg/mommy friends just makes me crazy for baby talk! I can usually rein it in around the men, LOL.
> 
> My friend and I felt silly until we realized that even before we were pregnant, all we talked about was babies!
> 
> I can't believe what a hard sell they give you on genetic tests here. My OB especially. She kept telling us stories about people who had the tests and how it affected their pregnancies... I was like, stop talking, we could be looking at the baby via ultrasound right now instead of chattering our heads off!Click to expand...

i think they were way harder on you citymouse. my ob's nurse just simply asked if i wanted it. i had to let them know when i decided, that was it. there was no drama or pushiness about it at all.


----------



## sandy28

:wave::wave:Hi ladies


----------



## blessedmomma

hi sandy- we have that same bumbo lol. your baby is so cute :D


----------



## sandy28

blessedmomma said:


> hi sandy- we have that same bumbo lol. your baby is so cute :D

Thank you Hun he is 2 1/2 now and he never stops, copies every thing you say or do but very cute. Today he was kissing my tummy and say baby is cute


----------



## sandy28

It's 8:00 here time to take David a bath and bedtime for him


----------



## newfielady

Well I'm jealous. I haven't been anywhere. I've been all over the province I live in but I haven't been anywhere else. :wacko: I would love to travel but just don't make the $$$ it requires. It's alright though,we're happy. :)
Good night ladies, talk to you in the morning. 
And Happy Thursday (as it's past 12 am here) :thumbup:


----------



## sandy28

Newfie- what's wrong Hun why are you up


----------



## sandy28

Happy thursday to you


----------



## citymouse

Sandy, how cute of your little boy to say!

I can't believe you guys beat me to my Happy Thursdays. I'll have to try harder in the future! :haha: 

Newfie, don't feel bad. You're still so young, you have plenty of time to travel! 

I'd like to get back to Europe at some point. We were trying to go last year but DH's work schedule didn't allow. :(

Oh, and here's how DH announced about the baby at work: he set brownies in the kitchen with a card that said, "Courtesy of Ourlastname baby, March 27." :rofl: Men!


----------



## citymouse

Let's see if this works... it's a lot easier to catch little moments on the moving video!

Profile... (from abdominal wand)
https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2509/citymouse2.png

Profile... (from internal wand)... as you can see, baby has the traditional family button nose!
https://img225.imageshack.us/img225/660/citymouse1.png

Spine
https://img849.imageshack.us/img849/6155/citymouse3.png

Hand--just about to punch!
https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/2324/citymouse4.png


----------



## Glowstar

Awesome scan pics citymouse!!!


----------



## citymouse

Either you're up VERY late or I'm up past my bedtime! Good night!


----------



## Glowstar

I'm up early boo hiss! It's 6.54am here!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow great scan citymouse, and good usage of cheeky mare!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good scan pics!

happy thursday everyone too


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies got my scan at 2.30 so excited beacuse i found bubs heartbeat again this moring. so glad i get to see him again hope ur all ok xx


----------



## firsttimer1

*blessedmomma / citymouse* - As a catholic i have found your conversation really interesting ;) I love that you put it into spoilers :rofl: :hugs:

*blessedmomma* - until i got married in June i was obsessed with wedding shows; but i could NOT watch bridezillas - my stress level just watching those angry women went through the roof!!! Im happy to say i did NOT turn into one myself :)

*citymouse* - LOVING the scan pics, esp the one of the spine :)

*Danielle* - good morning hun; i hope 2:30 comes around quickly for you! Its nice that youve been able to listen to the HB and relax a little hun. Have your pains gone away now? xxx

*GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! *and as *Cupcake* said - HAPPY THURSDAY! :dance:

So im having ''one of those days already''. Work has totally deflated me already and its only 10:20 am. At 8am i had 8 emails from one person and he has driven me up the wall already. I had planned on going tfor a brisk walk but no time now. BOOOOOO!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive still got the dull ake i think ive ripped a muscle or ligment how fun is it chasing bub around ur tum haha x


----------



## firsttimer1

yep i couldnt be without my doppler - thats for sure! I would literally be a ball of nerves all the time! Only 2 and a half hours till ur scan now danielle :)

so today i decided to actually get healthy now ive got more energy. I started with porridge for breakfast and am going to try to snack on fruit rather than junk. Got zumba tonight too so that should be good! xxx


----------



## kkl12

Great pics Citymouse! 

I've been trying to catch up, I missed two days and had ~50 pages to read!!

I have my 19 week scan date, 8am on October 25!


----------



## newfielady

sandy28 said:


> Newfie- what's wrong Hun why are you up

Nice of you to be concerned about me. :blush: Nothing wrong just me and hubby were having a movie night so I checked on the post before we went to bed. And I wanted to get the first happy thursday in there. :haha:
Anyone else notice an increase in sex drive? :blush: I've heard people say you get horny in the second trimester but seriously. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Great scan pics citymouse. :thumbup:
Ah ft, you're a catholic too. We moved here from a town that was ALL catholic to a town where NO ONE is catholic. Just me and my mother. Everyone looks down on our religion and takes jabs at me because of it. DH's mother didn't talk to me for a year and a half because of it and me and her used to get in fights. Almost cause me and DH to break up for good. :cry:. I want to baptise the baby as catholic but I know it will probably cause him/her trouble later down the road. :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - 

1. what movie did you watch last night? :)

2. This spoiler is religion related - for those who do not wish to talk religion :)


Spoiler
2. What you have faced being catholic is awful! Religion is a very personal choice and no-one should ever inflict negativity based on that persons chosen faith. Im so sorry for you hun :( what sort of jabs did you face? For ages i had people asking me why i follow a faith where the priests are abusers - that wasnt very pleasant. I follow the faith but am very liberal in the sense that i do not enforce it; i understand other faiths and if my child one day decides that they do not want to be of catholic faith -then thats ok.
I married in a Church of England Church because the physical church meant so much to my OH - but my catholic priest is blessing the wedding for us. Also there is no question that our child will be baptised in the catholic faith (but as said can chose later on in life whether to continue). 
Do you get on well with your OHs mum now hun?


----------



## newfielady

FT- We watched Paul and Your Highness. Both had a lot of cursing but we don't mind that and I just about died laughing. Good movies. :happydance:
See if I can figure out this spoiler thing...

Spoiler
My MIL and I have come to a truce of sorts. I know she really doesn't like me but we pretend to be friends where DH is too. I don't know how it will work out with the baby but I'll deal with that when it comes I guess. I have also had people say to me, how can you believe in a faith were the priest touch little boys. I responds by saying how can you believe in a faith where the preachers have sex with the members of the church. (Which has happened here VERY often. Some preachers had to leave the town for the shame of it once it came out). These people are "saved", so they are _supposed_ to be good christian people. (Now don't get me wrong blessedmomma or anyone else, I'm not saying all saved people are like this, I'm just talking about these saved people.) But yet they scorn me and tell me I'm not going to heaven or my religion is wrong. My most common response is "Judge not least ye be judged" I could go on and on. My old boss told me I needed to go to _her_ church and I needed to go more often the _day before_ she laid me off. I, erm, for lack of a better way to say it, I told her to go fuck herself. :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

Newfie - ive always found silence is best; i wont allow myself to be dragged into any sort of word throwing about religion. Your sensible and open minded (or appear to be) so just continue to rise above it all. As for your MIL - your prob doing all u can by pretending to get on; at least thats something you both agree on :) I bet when baby comes things will get better :hugs:

well danielles scan is in 30mins - :happydance: Hope they find the cause of her pain as well.

speaking of which, last night and today ive had low left hand side pains - they last about 3 secs but are like a dripping tap.... there gone there gone there....grrrrr

any ideas?


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hello Ladies ~ Hope you are all Ok

Im so tired, but cant get myself to sleep when I have an early night, cant nap in the day...My mind just wont relax :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Kelly!

Thats rubbish hun. Today feels like the first time in AGES that ive not felt tired - back to normal! hence i started being healthy today - no more excuses haha :)


----------



## newfielady

I try to be FT, I try.
Good Luck Danielle. :D
No ideas ft. :shrug: 
Is anyone wearing maternity clothes yet? I have one pair of pants that still do up but that won't last much longer. I'm looking into joining the local Healthy Baby Club. I'm going today to see if they have a seat open. :). Another member invited me so I feel welcome but a bit silly wondering if I will be the only "little bit" pregnant woman. :wacko:. Apparently the have maternity clothes you can take (for free, I think you just donate it back when your done :D), they give you something every week for you or the baby and have lot's of information. I'm actually pretty excited. See how it goes. :)


----------



## loolindley

Oh my god, I feel done in.

Swimming 2 days running might have been a bad idea. I am hurting (my legs, and back, not my belly) so much, and I have a massive headache. I have drank so much water since I got out, but I just need to lie down. 

Think I will have a couple of days off now!!!


----------



## citymouse

Newfie, I have two pairs of maternity pants. I can still fit my others but I love how comfy my maternity pants are! So much easier to just slip into!


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - joinging that group sounds great! go for it!
loo - yes dont over do it hun! maybe dont swim every day, but just three days a week? that seems to be recommended??

as for maternity pants im not in them yet but will defo be soon. Think im going to wear one of those tummy band things so can wear normal jeans / trousers?

i started being healthy today and feeling very pleased with myself :) Ive had porridge, toast with beans for lunch - and blackberries for a snack. also drank 5 pints of water.

GO ME! :happydance: Having my energy back ROCKS!!!


----------



## citymouse

Loo, you're a peach! :dance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Newfie, I haven't bought any maternity clothes yet but I will be going to find some pants this weekend, can't do any of them up now lol. 

And I too have been feeling much better in the last week. Now I'm am able to enjoy my healthy meals again (like salad, hated it when I felt sick lol). And can go for walks again! Starting to like this time more than before lol... hopefully it lasts this time :)


----------



## firsttimer1

wow just realised, that when i got my BFP in week 3.... well thats ELEVEN weeks ago! nearly 3 months ago!! YAY! time doesnt go as slow as i thought :)

im kinda glad that october is going to be a MENTAL month for me haha - it should mean the 20 week scan will be here before i know it.... im already nervous about it.

the 20 week scan is quite scary isnt it? in case they see abnormalities i mean :(

Well danielles scan should be done now - hope she updates us soon! :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- such a cute little baby mouse! :happydance:

newfie and ft

Spoiler
im not offended at all hun. im sorry your treated that way. but no matter what religion any of us claim to be we serve the same God, and in my bible that means we are all brothers and sisters. i dont believe its good to have divisions among us based on what religion we are. the devil will always tempt people to do bad things and if they are saved or not His word says they can fall into that temptation just like anyone else. as for the issues with people saying that stuff about priests, its just a way the devil uses the world to persecute you. you should feel joyful for being persecuted and suffering for your precious Lord. you will be rewarded for it. the bible says the world will hate you for belonging to Him and He promises you will be persecuted and treated bad for being His. but it glorifies Him when we suffer with Him. you will be blessed for it when you endure it. the world really is a battle field and if the devil can use someone to hurt you, he certainly will. new- i hope you and your DH decide to do whats best for your children no matter what anyone thinks. my family doesnt believe that children should be baptised. my two daughters are 11 and 12 and when DH and i got baptised last summer they wanted to also. they know what it means and understand why people get baptised, so i saw no reason to stop them. im sure my parents didnt agree, but then these are not their children to decide. if God is number one in your life and He puts it in your heart to baptise your babies, then i hope you listen to Him above anyone else! i love you two ladies and feel as though i have found two new sisters in Christ, and that is nothing short of the work of God! :hugs: see you in heaven one day!


----------



## citymouse

Aw, blessedmomma, you're such a dear!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Kas, can you add my 20-week scan to the list? It's November 9!


----------



## blessedmomma

i have maternity clothes but im just wearing stretchy pants at the moment. my son was due last year on march 8-14 based on lmp and scan dates. he was born in feb due to complications, but i can wear all the same maternity clothes i had with him. i added some tops when DH and i went shopping a couple weekends ago and my aunt got me a pair of crop maternity pants. i wear my tops sometimes, but also am wearing my DH's shirts, he is a giant so they are huge on me.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Your all so lucky to have a date to look forward to for your week 20 scan. I have my first scan on Monday, which I am so excited for but nothing booked after that. Have my next doctors appointment in early October so I guess we will discuss setting up the next scan at that point. It sure works differently around here...I think we actually do week 18 scan here? Not sure though lol.


----------



## waula

i can't believe you guys are still in your normal trousers?! i've literally been in maternity trousers since week 8 - i did (and still do) have serious bloat but there's no way the buttons do up any more!!!! i've put on half a kilo in weight, legs/bum skinnier but got a huge belly! just you all wait til you've tried the stretchy waistband jeans - there's no going back!

and on a good note - had our nt results through today and i'm low risk despite a pretty big nt measurement...phew, we feel like celebrating but instead my SIL has invited herself over for tea (as in dinner hehe) and is annoying as hell!!! ah well...

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

joanna- i know what you mean!!! i wish i had my next scan date! i have my next regular appt on oct 10 and im sure they will discuss my scan then and set it up, but it would be nice to already know. my last ob did 18 weeks but i have a new one and she may do 20 weeks :shrug: im so antsy!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay waula congrats!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## sandy28

Ft- I really need to start being healthy now that I started to feel normal.
Newfie- joinging that group sounds great, and I really need to go get maternity pants.
Danielle- can't wait to here from you hun,waiting on scan pic


----------



## lozza1uk

I definitely need to buy some maternity stuff, have one pair of linen trousers and they're really comfy. Today to work i've put on a pair of trousers that were a bit big before, and this is probably the last week i'll get away with wearing them! OK in the morning, but by afternoon I seem to be inflating! My friend gave me some stuff last night, pair of jeans, skirt, black dress and a few tops but I'll need to buy more. Trying to get a winter coat on ebay at the moment!

Kas - I think the dripping left pains might be your round ligament pains? I feel a bit like that and always seems to be more on the left than the right, and worse in the afternoon or if i've been stood up for a while. It's a bit like someone pinching me from the inside!

I also signed up to the waiting list for NCT classes in my area this week, and had an email today booking me onto a course! I've got 2 weeks to decide if i want to do it, but it's walking distance so hopefully everyone will be local, and is in February. Only downside is it's 2 saturdays (will have to bribe DH to miss his rowing training) and costs £180! There's a post-natal session in May though too which might be fun, as part of the course.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am back and with good news baby is ok and am pritty sure its a boy if u look closly u can see 2 balls haha bit of a crappy pic :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan 2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## redsox

Great news Danielle! I am so relieved to hear all is okay for you and babe. :)


----------



## 2nd time

how is everyone i am soo fed up today went to play group this morning and am tired cant wait for dh to come home


----------



## 2nd time

xdaniellexpx said:


> i am back and with good news baby is ok and am pritty sure its a boy if u look closly u can see 2 balls haha bit of a crappy pic :cloud9:

that would be a big boy lol i think i see somthing simaler in my scan only time will tell


----------



## firsttimer1

can you really see balls that early hahahaha? if so im going to check my scan photo again!!

danielle is there not a nub thingy on the photo? I think.....its a boy! :)


----------



## sandy28

Great news Danielle


----------



## Kel127

This thread moves so fast, its hard to keep up.

I had my NT scan today, and baby looks perfect. Will post pictures later when I'm home. The lady doing the scan told me that even though its early, she is 85% sure baby is :pink:


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Danielle and Kel! 

I wish I'd asked my doctor for a percentage on his :pink: guess!


----------



## firsttimer1

kel127 - were u hoping its a girl seen as you have a boy? xxx


----------



## Kel127

Honestly I don't care either way, as long as the baby is healthy. I always saw myself with a household full of boys, but a girl would be fun too.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i dont get the whole nub thingymajig do hope its a boy tho :D 

have u ladie throught about breast or bottles yet? x


----------



## Kel127

I had to combine feed my son due to latching and supply issues, but we still made it to 16 months breastfeeding milestone.
I hope to exclusively breastfeed this one, as long as I have the supply to do it, if not I will combine feed again.


----------



## pristock230

I will go breast - it may be hard for me to pump once I go back to work though - my DH is very big on it. Plus it will save us $$. 

Glad to hear things are ok on the baby front Danielle - has your pain gone away?


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer - im going to attemopt breastfeeding but if its not for me then im not going to beat myself up over it. 

and i will NOT do it in front of ANYBODY other than my initial MW and my DH!!! no public displays for me! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

how long are u ladies taking for maternity? as pristock says we will have to pump when going to work. Im taking 39 weeks maternity.

how long is the ''ideal'' age to breastfeed your child until? I dont think i could do that when they are a certain size / appear older. I cant get around it mentally LOL.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am bottle feeding again brest is just not for me. 

nope am still in pain no were near as bad as yesterday tho think ive pulled something :(


----------



## pristock230

39 weeks! Holy cow! If we could get that in the US I would love it

Work only gives me 6 weeks paid for normal delivery - 8 weeks if I have a C-Section. I can take up to 12 though (the other 6 or 4 would be unpaid).


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i didnt go back to work after having izzy :D


----------



## firsttimer1

we only get the first 6 weeks paid hun (90% of pay - not normal pay) then up to 39 weeks we get something like £120 a week.

If i was a single mum etc then i wouldnt be ablt to take maternity leave. We wont be as comfortable for the 39 weeks im off but its do-able - and totally worth it :)


----------



## Kel127

firsttimer1 said:


> how long are u ladies taking for maternity? as pristock says we will have to pump when going to work. Im taking 39 weeks maternity.
> 
> how long is the ''ideal'' age to breastfeed your child until? I dont think i could do that when they are a certain size / appear older. I cant get around it mentally LOL.

I believe in self weaning (which my son did at 16 months) but my age limit for breastfeeding would 2.5 years I think. 
My son went down to just morning and night feeds by 1 year, so there was no worry about breastfeeding a toddler in public.


----------



## pristock230

Wow that is really great. I may be able to swing the 12 weeks, I am actaully hoping I really can


----------



## Kel127

I also went back to work full time when he was 3 weeks old. At first I pumped 3 times a day then went down to 2. My son always went back and forth from breast to bottle with no problems. I was never able to pump much out, but it kept up my supply so that I could breastfeed him while we were at home together.


----------



## 2nd time

i dont thin i will be going back to work in between my mat leave this time i am due back jan 2012 and whoops am due off around jan 2012 lol i think childcare for 3 under 3 will be too expensive so i guess i will be a sahm for the forseeable future although i like work its a good rest from the kids


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow can't believe they can pretty much tell you the gender of the baby already Danielle. I will make sure to ask on Monday at our first scan to see if they can give us an idea of what they think it will be. 

I plan on breastfeeding but if I can't for some reason I will be fine with bottle. I am just going to see how things go at the time.


----------



## 2nd time

oh and i am bottle all the way i could be wrong but when i have been in hospital after having kids my babies sleep all night and the breast fed ones cry all night like i said i could be wrong its just what i think


----------



## lauraclili

I plan on breastfeeding too! 

I've not caught up - whoops! 

Just wanted to let you know I got my NT results today and they wre 1:21,000 which seems pretty good to me. Read the covering letter first though - big mistake - totally impersonal and from the high risk midwife. Cue panic from me! 

x


----------



## BeesKnees

I JUST found this!!! Hello March Mamas! I'm a March Baby myself! March 20th I am due. So far my little bumpkin' is doing super!


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi beesnees!

Good news on the scan Danielle!

Am hoping to bf as i can't be bothered with all that sterilising, heating, mixing etc, seems a right faff plus breastfeeding is free! Hopefully I'll take 9 months off, don't think we can afford much longer on one salary, unless I get a decent bonus in march to see me through! Hope to have weaned by then too, I think the whole "bitty" sketch on little Britain puts me off much older than that!! Havin watched my friend whip them out in the pub last night I think I'm ok with doing that, clothing means it can be fairly discrete!


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for a great scan Danielle xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh and great news Laura!


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

Just catching up but I gave up at page 510 of 541, I'm sorry. I have to write a report and then travel to see my parents tomorrow so catching up again....I think I saw Widger's leggy and lovely baby and then my brain blurred, would someone mind summarising events since last Friday? 

On breast feeding, I joined the Boots parenting club and am astounded to have come away with the changing bag AND a set of Avent breast shields for the cost of £2 for some newborn nappies. Worth joining....they send you the vouchers. The shields look really good. 

Hello BeesKnees!

And great news Laura about the NT results. I have not had a letter yet...which the hospital said if I didn't in the week after the test indicated some good news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## firsttimer1

Laura - great NT results hun - YAY :dance:

BeesKnees - welcome hun! i will add your due date to the first post list :)


----------



## firsttimer1

wow - lots of ladies are due on march 20th... mid june most have been busy heehee ;)


----------



## citymouse

Good news, Laura! 

Welcome, Beesknees!

I'll be trying breastfeeding. I work from home anyway, so it doesn't matter to me. Plus, on the vainer side of things, I'd like the help with losing the baby weight!

I can see weaning around 12 months. Especially since we will probably have to knock out another baby before too long and I want SOME time to drink freely. :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Wow, I didn't realise how lucky we were in the uk for maternity leave. I seem to be especially fortunate as I get 12 weeks 100%, 12 weeks 50%, then 15 weeks at smp which is £128.73 a week. Even after that we can take 11 weeks extra unpaid if we choose. I'll be taking 9 months off, and will go back when the smp stops.

Danielle, I am so pleased everything went ok, and you have a scan! Aren't those a bit big for balls though? I've seen little boys balls, and they are teeny! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh gosh i didnt think about drinking... whats the rules when BFing? Im not an alcoholic or anything but i do like a glass of vino or champers!!! 

i think for me (personall) 12 months sounds enough - but we'll see. :)


----------



## citymouse

Alcohol can get into breast milk. So you can "pump & dump" if you have a good enough supply, and (I guess?) if you bottle feed and have some stock on hand.

Our neighbors with their twins needed every ounce of breast milk she could produce. But most of our breast-feeding friends manage a glass of wine. By then your tolerance will be so low that will probably be all you need anyway!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i will try and catch up:

- im not in maternity clothes yet but don't fit in lots now... will need some soon

- i am planning on breastfeeding, mainly for ease and saving money

- i am having 6 months maternity leave. no benefits at work so all statutory (ie 6 weeks at 90% then £120 ish for the rest)

Think that is it!


----------



## wondertwins

Hello March Mamas! :wave:

I'm having twins so my due date is pretty flexible. :) 40 weeks = March 27, but the doctor says early March is more likely. 

So far, so good. I saw the little critters yesterday, and they're doing great. Oh, and they're very wiggly. My gender scan will be on October 4.


----------



## wondertwins

And to answer the current questions:

-I'm not in maternity clothes, but I can only wear my clothes that are more forgiving. :) And I haven't been able to wear any pants with buttons or zippers in a couple weeks.

-I am going to try breastfeeding, but if it doesn't work out, I am not going to beat myself up over it. I breastfed my DS and it was a really special bonding time.

-As for maternity leave... I'm here in the US, so I'll get 12 weeks of statutory leave. My employer will pay for about 6 of it. If I have to go out on bed rest before they come, it will increase the amount of unpaid time. :( It won't be easy, but it will be worth it.


----------



## citymouse

LOL, I feel like my messages should be divided into "MESSAGES" and "NOTES".

MESSAGES:

Hey, wondertwins! Welcome! How exciting for you to have two babies on the way. I suppose it'll be a lot of work at first, but twice as many babies to love! So worth it.

NOTES:
(aka, rants, whining, etc.)

This weekend we're having a little girls' night for my 36-weeks pregnant friend. She didn't want a shower so it's just a get-together at her house. The girl who's putting it together is a little zany. She wanted to throw it and then she sent an email with a list of jobs for everyone to take on. I thought if you threw someone a party, you did all the work? LOL! I don't mind helping but I thought it was funny. 

Then she just asked if she could push the start time back from 7 to 8 pm. :shock: Which is way too late for a lazy pregnant lady like me to be just starting an evening out. I just replied that I'd get there at seven and she can show up when she pleases. After all, I'm bringing the decorations! :rofl:

I can hear my cleaning ladies gossiping in Spanish about how I'm going to ignore my dog when the baby comes. From anyone else I find it highly annoying but from them, it's funny. They love my dog so much, they keep offering to take him if I don't want him.


----------



## firsttimer1

welcome wondertwins! weve had a couple of nebies today -YAY! will add u to first page info :)

OK STOP PRESS. how will i know if alcohol gets in my milk and i have to dispose it? also - so this means even after baby is born, i can only have a glass a week?? Oh gosh please believe me when i say iim NOT an alcoholic, but i like more than 1 glass a week LOL


----------



## lozza1uk

My friend last night had wine in one hand and a breast feeding baby in the other. Apparently the midwife said small amounts are fine, you've got to drink a lot for it to pass into the milk. Not sure I totally believe that but for what it's worth.


----------



## firsttimer1

so would i have to try my own milk to tell? or if i know im going to be having a ''social night'' make sure i freeze a load of milk beforehand so i dont have to express the next day? xxx


----------



## citymouse

Here's the first link I found on the subject:

https://babyparenting.about.com/od/breastfeeding/f/pumpdump.htm


----------



## Kel127

Drinking while beastfeeding- If your sober enough to drive then you can breastfeed. 1 or 2 glasses of wine/beer isn't going to harm your baby. The usual rule is to wait 1 hour per drink. 
My son started sleeping through at 3 months, and I would drink after he went down for the night.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, great, now I'm craving cider! A beautiful, golden glass shining in the sunlight.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay on the great scans and nt measurements!!!! and welcome to new ladies :happydance:

i have bottle fed all of mine. some past issues i probably shouldnt get into. if you have a dishwasher you dont have to sterilize them, the dishwasher does that. i have a special dishwasher that even has a sanitize button that heats them up even extra. and i make my bottles one at a time, so there is no heating and cooling and reheating again. but, this time i am gonna try to bf. mostly because i feel healed of my issues i dealt with before, thanks Jesus! and because it will be much cheaper. im gonna make every effort to do it, but wont be disappointed if it doesnt work out. i wont be bf in front of anyone either. just not comfortable with it. dont have a prob seeing other women, its a beautiful time with baby no matter how you feed them- just personal issues with me doing it. i quit working 3 kids ago, so i dont have to worry about that. my Dh makes good money so we dont go without and i would hate to see the daycare bill for all my kiddos.:wacko:

citymouse- pay no attention to them. your life wont fall apart and you wont start ignoring your dogs from having a baby unless you choose to. thats just silly.

ft- im glad you werent a bridezilla lol!!!! i wasnt either. its so hideous to me. my DH and i cant peel ourselves away even though we yell at the tv and just cant believe how they act. im not sure i have ever wanted to smack someone so much in my life:blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

there are strips you can buy that you put in your milk and it will test if there is alcohol in it. i think i saw them at baby depot and babies r us


----------



## loolindley

I don't want you thinking I was dragged up rather than brought up, but my parents used to put the smallest bit of brandy in my evening milk to send me to sleep. I know a lot has changed in 30 years, but I dont think a couple of glasses of wine is going to hurt, and if you know you want a proper night out, then either express, or get some formula in for emergencies? x


----------



## mitchnorm

Welcom wondertwins and beesknees!!! :happydance:

Congrats citymouse and danielle on great scans. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Laura - great nt result.

This thread is great for exercising the babybrain ....trying to remember it all to reply is a challenge :haha:

I am not in mat clothes yet....but no suit trousers fit, need to try out the extenders i bought. Breastfeeding...not sure really, havent ever fancied it but i will give it a try at least so bubba can get the first couple of weeks of the good stuff for immunity.....if i get on with it, who knows

Jealous of you mat leave.....was that loo??? I am statutory as well....think i'll finish around end of Feb and have all the year off....will work out about 9 months mat then topped up with my annual leave entitlement. Start afresh in 2013......sounds ages away!!!!! :happydance:

Anyone else getting mightly fed up with people saying...when i mention i am tired....'ooooh you wait until baby comes'........'you will feel like that for first 3 months' etc etc...it does my head in!!!!! I am not flippin stupid but i dont need them pointing out the obvious thank you very much ....just sod off!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:.

Aaah feel better now x


----------



## blessedmomma

mitchnorm- it does get old hearing what everyone thinks it will be like for you. and the fact that you cant express how you feel now without someone ignoring that with no sympathy and just throwing it in your face that things might get harder is beyond me!:hugs: why cant they just say, oh im sorry hun ive been there too???

actually for me, my babies sleep really good from the start. they do wake up to eat but go right back to sleep. i think its much harder being pregnant and out of energy from that. not to mention by the end i cant hardly breath, am so uncomfortable i cant stand myself, and just want my body back. it must be terrible for some moms, but i would trade feeding a baby and putting them back to sleep then laying there awake half the night doing nothing but being uncomfortable. its so awesome to feel them kick until your 9 months along and cant sleep cuz they are kicking up a storm as soon as you lay down exhausted already from carrying around a baby in your tummy all day with hormones all over the place, swollen feet, heartburn, and back aches! (sorry, didnt mean to make it sound so horrible) :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

loolindley said:


> I don't want you thinking I was dragged up rather than brought up, but my parents used to put the smallest bit of brandy in my evening milk to send me to sleep. I know a lot has changed in 30 years, but I dont think a couple of glasses of wine is going to hurt, and if you know you want a proper night out, then either express, or get some formula in for emergencies? x

my parents used to rub some alcohol on our gums when we were teething. i havent done it with mine, but me and my siblings turned out ok. to the best of my knowledge anyways :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks blessedmomma....it hard to know what to say cos this is my first and therefore apparently i know nothing :nope:. Just one friend who did comment on my fb status does my head in and iknow for a fact she smothers her little boy...her oh is lucky if he gets a look in, his parents never see the little one althouggh they only live 10 minutes up the road...they havent been out as a couple since he was born nearly a year ago. I am determined not to be like that and as such dont really want to listen to her 'advice'. Harsh i know...but i want to learn for myself the best way to raise my baby....obviously i am going to listen to advice but i dont have to follow it all 

Thank you for listening x x


----------



## loolindley

Oooh yeah, I forgot about annual leave. I'll have 8 weeks to take, so I should be going off in February and be back sometime in January 2013 I think.

I'm back in work tomorrow for the first time since the end of July. That's mad. I'm just ahving a meeting and catch up day tomorrow, but a 10 hour shift on Saturday. I hope I still rmember how to drive! Good job it is on tracks :rofl:

Early night for me tonight I think!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Good luck for going back to work Loo :thumbup:

I am also having an early night....cant shift this headache and am v tired today. Busy day at work...thank god its only a 3 day week :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- the important part of parenting will come naturally to you. to love, protect, and care for them. the rest of the details will all come with time. their likes/dislikes, what personality they will have, what routine works best for you and your baby, etc. even great advice for one person might not work for you and/or your baby. i was so scared to take my first home cuz of all the horrible things people say. my DH was scared to hold our first. now when i look back i wish people wouldnt have been like that with me. it could have been so much better of an experience. the prob was we didnt realize how wrong people were until we did it ourselves. im sure they think they are being helpful. no two babies or mommies or daddies are alike. and your friend is obviously not the same mom as you. i dont consider my ways better than anyone elses, but i know what works for me and mine, and you will too!

i guess there are some advantages to already having 5 kids. people see you with happy and healthy kids already and dont offer much advice. and the rare occasion that we do hear it, we just say thanks and walk away. then go home and raise our kids the way that works best for us lol.


----------



## pristock230

I hate when people say things like that - like I am tried now - I know I will be tired when the baby comes but no one is talking about then, I am telling you now I am tired! It used to bother me after I had the baby - people would ask how is tha baby and I would reply and then that's it - after 6 months I would say the usual and then add in - I am good too, thanks for asking! lol. I know, sounds stupid but once you have a baby no one cares about you, they only ask about the baby! lol


----------



## Glowstar

There are absolutely no hard and fast rules when it comes to being a parent. Each child/pregnancy is different. Esther it's your first or your 5th it's always a new experience.
People will always have opinions. The fun part is learning with each other and that is a special experience unique to you and your baby.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo* - i was always given a bit of guinness; so i think none the less of you for being a baby alcoholic :rofl: ;)

*mitch* - ive had NO advice yet... they probably wouldnt dare :rofl: Im sure they will when i get ''noticeably pregnant'' though ;)

*blessedmomma *- you give good advice; thank you

*city mouse* - you (as usual) sd something funny that made me nearly cover my laptop in tea... but cant remember what it was.... thank you :rofl:

well ladies that was day 1 of my healthy start and i feel SOOOOOO much better for it. really i do. Lots of fruit today and goodness. Just done my zumba class and i had more energy then i have in ages. However, one girl did say to me ''i knew you were pregnant i cud tell you had put on weight!'' :cry: Oh noooooooooooo my bloat is THAT noticeable? BOO!!!!!!!! So thats the final straw for me - i want to be pregnant - not bloated/fat AND pregnant. So its a healthy pregnancy for me now! :)

next stage - Gym tomo at 6:30am - YUK!!!! :sick: 

tmi but soooooooooooooo much trapped wind today - really not pleasant at all :(


----------



## citymouse

I hate it when people rain on new parents' parades. 

If someone got a new car, would you say, "Oh, man, that car's going to break down sometime" or "You're going to get the most terrible headaches from the new car smell!" 

There is such a preponderance (that's my big word for the day) of articles and things now about parenting not making people happy. In a way it makes me wish it was like the old days, when there wasn't a big choice about whether to have kids or not. You just did it. Everybody did it! And nobody went out of their way to talk about how impossible it was because it was something you just did! 

Now it seems like people are trying to scare other people away from having kids, which isn't fair, IMO. Because when you present all the negative facts and anecdotes, you're not giving people a sense of the deep love you have for your kids. Or not with nearly as much passion and commitment, in my experience. Usually it's like, "Don't get me wrong, I love my kids and wouldn't trade them, but [9 paragraphs of negativity.]" How about 9 paragraphs of the good stuff, too?

It's the way the world is becoming. Everyone has to express an opinion about everything rather than just minding their own business or being discreet. 

People did the same thing when we were engaged. Everyone would say, "Marriage is SO HARD sometimes." Yeah, but it's so great most of the time! It's a foundation of great with little pockets of hardness. And I don't think I'm fooling myself when I think having kids is the same!


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse-sooooo exactly true!!!!!! children are a blessing, not a burden. maybe they would enjoy it more if they would choose to??

i just got a call back and was told we are low risk, yay! have no idea what numbers. and..... my 20 week scan is scheduled for oct 31st at 8am. i will be 20+1. :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, everyone, go vote in my morning sickness poll! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/738166-morning-sickness-not.html


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> However, one girl did say to me ''i knew you were pregnant i cud tell you had put on weight!'' (

Oh, that is sooooo wrong. Don't worry. Karma will bite her in the butt someday. ;) 

I had a somewhat similar experience today (but it was positive instead of negative). At lunch I told one of my girlfriends that I'm pregnant, and she said, "well that explains the boobs. When I saw you walk in, I was about to ask if you'd had a boob job. They look fabulous." Ha ha ha. So it turns out that she didn't notice my swollen belly because she was distracted by my heaving cleavage. I love my friends. They know how to make me feel better. :) :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

When karma bites you in the butt, does it make your butt grow and grow?

Or if you like big butts, does it make your butt shrink to an unsexy size?

Can we all tell it's nap time for citymouse? :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> Thanks blessedmomma....it hard to know what to say cos this is my first and therefore apparently i know nothing :nope:. Just one friend who did comment on my fb status does my head in and iknow for a fact she smothers her little boy...her oh is lucky if he gets a look in, his parents never see the little one althouggh they only live 10 minutes up the road...they havent been out as a couple since he was born nearly a year ago. I am determined not to be like that and as such dont really want to listen to her 'advice'. Harsh i know...but i want to learn for myself the best way to raise my baby....obviously i am going to listen to advice but i dont have to follow it all
> 
> Thank you for listening x x

Well worded! I have seen the smothering type and really hope I'm not like that!


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: citymouse!

that truly was wrong ft! 

im thinking im gonna start working out but cant find the time or energy yet. we have an elyptical and a treadmill in our basement, seriously i wouldnt even have to leave. basement is decked out and even have a 50 or 60 some inch tv down there, so it really amounts to laziness on my part.:sleep:


----------



## citymouse

blessedmomma said:


> :rofl: citymouse!
> 
> that truly was wrong ft!
> 
> im thinking im gonna start working out but cant find the time or energy yet. we have an elyptical and a treadmill in our basement, seriously i wouldnt even have to leaved. basement is decked out and even have a 50 or 60 some inch tv down there, so it really amounts to laziness on my part.:sleep:

Exactly the same here except it's a recumbent bike and a treadmill. I can even surf the internet and walk the treadmill at the same time, so the fact that I spend so much time sitting in a chair doing it is really shameful.


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: citymouse!
> 
> that truly was wrong ft!
> 
> im thinking im gonna start working out but cant find the time or energy yet. we have an elyptical and a treadmill in our basement, seriously i wouldnt even have to leaved. basement is decked out and even have a 50 or 60 some inch tv down there, so it really amounts to laziness on my part.:sleep:
> 
> Exactly the same here except it's a recumbent bike and a treadmill. I can even surf the internet and walk the treadmill at the same time, so the fact that I spend so much time sitting in a chair doing it is really shameful.Click to expand...

same here! and every day between about 12/1 to 2 my two youngest ones are napping and my 4 year old is playing quietly by himself. i could go get some in but i always decide to lay on the couch and enjoy the quiet instead.:shrug:


----------



## wouldluvabub

citymouse said:


> I hate it when people rain on new parents' parades.
> 
> If someone got a new car, would you say, "Oh, man, that car's going to break down sometime" or "You're going to get the most terrible headaches from the new car smell!"
> 
> There is such a preponderance (that's my big word for the day) of articles and things now about parenting not making people happy. In a way it makes me wish it was like the old days, when there wasn't a big choice about whether to have kids or not. You just did it. Everybody did it! And nobody went out of their way to talk about how impossible it was because it was something you just did!
> 
> Now it seems like people are trying to scare other people away from having kids, which isn't fair, IMO. Because when you present all the negative facts and anecdotes, you're not giving people a sense of the deep love you have for your kids. Or not with nearly as much passion and commitment, in my experience. Usually it's like, "Don't get me wrong, I love my kids and wouldn't trade them, but [9 paragraphs of negativity.]" How about 9 paragraphs of the good stuff, too?
> 
> It's the way the world is becoming. Everyone has to express an opinion about everything rather than just minding their own business or being discreet.
> 
> People did the same thing when we were engaged. Everyone would say, "Marriage is SO HARD sometimes." Yeah, but it's so great most of the time! It's a foundation of great with little pockets of hardness. And I don't think I'm fooling myself when I think having kids is the same!

I can not believe people told you marriage was hard! Ha ha that's the biggest load of crap I have ever heard! Ha ha.. I mean I have only been married for 6 months but we have been together for 7 years and to be honest marriage has done nothing to change us at all. I love the fact that I am tied to my best friend. Our wedding day was beautiful and now I get to call my best friend my husband. We have always been there to support one an other. Seriously.. what does marriage change.. Nothing. If your in a committed relationship I am sure you were already acting like a 'married couple' long before ha ha! Tha'ts just the silliest thing I have ever heard! If someone had of said marriage is hard to me as advice I honestly believe I would have laughed in their face!

As for all the baby advice people love to give. I just give it right back to them with a smart reply. Like the other day I was dead tired. Woke up feeling like I had not even been to sleep! I think also due to the fact my body has een waking up at the slightest noises and waking up at stupid hours. I said that I was tired and I got the whole it's your bodies was of preparing for a new born and I was just like yeah but I don't have a new born yet do I.. So right now I'd just like some sleep. And if people say to me.. Oh you think your tired now.. Wait till the baby come.. Ok I am pretty sure I know what it's like to feel tired when I am falling asleep on the couch at stupid times. Just because I don't have a baby yet does not mean I am not tired. It's like only people with babies get tired in some peoples eyes.. I mean honestly.. Some of the things people say are SO dumb!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the find words blessedmomma. It makes me feel better to know someone understands and we share most of the same views. :)
Sorry for the late responses ladies, I just got home. After the Healthy Baby Club (I think I'll just say HBC from now on lol) we went straight to the farm. Just got home now, sitting down with my can of mixed nuts, read somewhere nuts were a good "snack" food for us pregnant ladies, and waiting for my lasagna to cook.


----------



## wouldluvabub

I find it so hard to join in on the conversations as I am always awake when you ladies are asleep.. A perk of living in Australia I guess lol.. But I do come on here pretty much everyday and read the conversations! 

Yay I am a *LEMON!!!* :happydance::dance::headspin::loopy:

So on the BF topic. I am going to try.. My whole plan with the baby, including pregnancy, birth and having a new born is to not have a plan. I tend to find if I think about it to much I will only upset myself because thing's don't turn out the way I wanted them too. I learned that lesson while on the TTC journey. :dohh: I figure my baby and body have a mind of their own and are going to do as they please regardless of what I think! For example I repeatedly begged my body/baby to stop making me sick during first tri and do you think they listened hahaah!! 

I just want to take things how they come. I am not going to say I would never have drugs with the birth because I have never been through it before. How can u plan something you have no idea about.

As for a new born their all different and no matter how much research we all do we can never fully prepare ourselves for what our child's wants and needs are. It's like when your TTC you can try as much as you like but you can't make yourself pregnant just like with a new born you can try to make them BF but they are going to decide in the end weather they want to or not!

As for maternity clothes. I lost 5kg's in first tri so all my clothes were to big so at the moment I am finding that basically I am fitting into everything. But the waistbands are getting a but tight so wont be to much longer I don't think!

Maternity leave. Well for me I hate my job and can not wait to get outta there haha! So I won't be going back after baby is born. I'll look for something new to do. I don't know when that will be but I plan on spending as much time with my baby as I can! So I think I'll at least have 12 months off!

AFM, I still cannot decide about a bassinet. They just seem like a waist of money but I feel like after visiting my friend in the hospital with her new bub I'll want one. I think I'll want baby by my side even know I really want to try my hardest to have baby in it's own room from the word go! It's such an inner battle! I just think it's best to start baby in their own room from the start so you can begin a routine from the very beginning but who am I kidding of course I am going to want the baby with me ALL the time. Especially being my first! Ha ha. I guess I have plenty of time to sort it all out..

OMG, only 4 weeks till I find out if my bump is :blue: or :pink: I honestly have NO idea what it is.. I keep chopping and changing but to be honest I think it's a blue bump but because I have been thinking that in the last week I have kinda been going but oh maybe I want a girl lol. So then I have been saying it's a girl lol. Oh well.. I guess I just have to wait a bit longer even know it's already killing me!!!!

Are any of you ladies struggling with someone putting a damper on your pregnancy? I have a sister who has been TTC for about 3 years with no luck and I knew me getting pregnant would upset her but she can not expect other people to put their lives on hold for her. Anyways I told her and I thought she would slowly come around to the idea and then be able to be excited about being an aunty but no.. She is getting worse. She can't even look at me now. She will not even say hello, and if someone else around us mentions the baby she takes off and breaks down. I don't know what to do. I know it's hard for her but I didn't expect her to not be able to speak to me! My mum thinks it's up to me to make an effort to speak to her but honestly I don't think she will talk to me. She doesn't write back to my text messages so I hardly think she would pick up a phone call and when I see her she cant even say hello.. I hope she can deal with this sooner rather then later. I really want her to be able to share this with me.


----------



## newfielady

pristock230 said:


> 39 weeks! Holy cow! If we could get that in the US I would love it
> 
> Work only gives me 6 weeks paid for normal delivery - 8 weeks if I have a C-Section. I can take up to 12 though (the other 6 or 4 would be unpaid).

Here if we have our "Hours of Insurable Employment" (which is 420 if your curious) you can take exactly 1 year from the day you leave with %70 pay. I didn't think that was too bad. :)


----------



## newfielady

> Are any of you ladies struggling with someone putting a damper on your pregnancy? I have a sister who has been TTC for about 3 years with no luck and I knew me getting pregnant would upset her but she can not expect other people to put their lives on hold for her. Anyways I told her and I thought she would slowly come around to the idea and then be able to be excited about being an aunty but no.. She is getting worse. She can't even look at me now. She will not even say hello, and if someone else around us mentions the baby she takes off and breaks down. I don't know what to do. I know it's hard for her but I didn't expect her to not be able to speak to me! My mum thinks it's up to me to make an effort to speak to her but honestly I don't think she will talk to me. She doesn't write back to my text messages so I hardly think she would pick up a phone call and when I see her she cant even say hello.. I hope she can deal with this sooner rather then later. I really want her to be able to share this with me.

Ah, that is harsh. I understand that she finds it hard but she should try to at least appear happy for you, in front of you. I was ttc for 9 months and whenever I heard of someone else getting pregnant it was tough but I was happy for them, it's not their fault after all. I think you should try to have a "sister's" day with her, with no baby talk. :D I think that would make her feel better.
BF- It's not for me and I won't be trying it. It's just not for me. :nope:


----------



## wouldluvabub

newfielady said:


> Are any of you ladies struggling with someone putting a damper on your pregnancy? I have a sister who has been TTC for about 3 years with no luck and I knew me getting pregnant would upset her but she can not expect other people to put their lives on hold for her. Anyways I told her and I thought she would slowly come around to the idea and then be able to be excited about being an aunty but no.. She is getting worse. She can't even look at me now. She will not even say hello, and if someone else around us mentions the baby she takes off and breaks down. I don't know what to do. I know it's hard for her but I didn't expect her to not be able to speak to me! My mum thinks it's up to me to make an effort to speak to her but honestly I don't think she will talk to me. She doesn't write back to my text messages so I hardly think she would pick up a phone call and when I see her she cant even say hello.. I hope she can deal with this sooner rather then later. I really want her to be able to share this with me.
> 
> Ah, that is harsh. I understand that she finds it hard but she should try to at least appear happy for you, in front of you. I was ttc for 9 months and whenever I heard of someone else getting pregnant it was tough but I was happy for them, it's not their fault after all. I think you should try to have a "sister's" day with her, with no baby talk. :D I think that would make her feel better.
> BF- It's not for me and I won't be trying it. It's just not for me. :nope:Click to expand...

 Thats the thing we tried for 8 months and I was diagnosed with PCOS so this baby is so special to me. It could have taken us a really long time and it's not like I was one of those people who just was like lets have a baby and BANG I was preggers.. She knows that it was hard for us and I am so pleased it only took 8 months as it could have taken years with how wacky my body was being! I don't mention the baby infront of her. I say nothing. She just won't even say hello.. I mean I do send her text messages with updates on the baby like I send to my other sisters for example I sent her one after my first scan saying everything looked great with the baby and all that and then I sent her one after my next scan just to let her know there was a pic of her niece/nephew on facebook but just so she doesn't feel like I am leaving her out because I am afraid she will get upset if she didnt recieve the same message the rest of the family did.. Ahh it's to hard!:dohh:


----------



## newfielady

You sound like your doing all you can. Hopefully she will just come around after a short time.


----------



## citymouse

Argh, sounds hard. Some people just need to come around in their own time. She is going to have to sort out her feelings. I hope she does, because when (God willing) she gets pregnant, she will see how important the support of friends and family is and feel bad about withholding hers from you.


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- :hugs:

wouldluv- im so sorry hun. i hope she comes around. im sure its hard for her, but im sure she wouldnt want anyone to treat her bad for finally getting pregnant either. more than likely she would want everyone to share in her joy and thats what you are needing too. i hope your not getting too stressed about it and stressing the baby. :flower:


----------



## wouldluvabub

It makes me sad more then stresses me out! My mum is sad about it to as she feels she can not be happy about her grandchild infront of my sister! Hopefully she can find the strength to be happy for me soon!


----------



## kymied

My husband's coworker handed down a huge bag of maternity clothes. I just tried on the pants to see if they would fit (they look small for big belly pants) They fit perfectly except of course being baggy in the belly. I put my hands in to stretch them out and couldn't stop giggling. I can't wait until I can fill them up!

I have two pregnant coworkers that are one and two months ahead of me. That'll be fun when we're all big.


----------



## kymied

I plan to only go back to work on Saturdays, just to keep it on my resume. I have a long commute and I just don't think I could be away from a young baby for 10 or 11 hours a day. And then there's the fact that if you mix in day care and my commuting costs it would only be like $300/month less to stay home. That much is not worth someone else raising my kid. My friend is having her baby in the end of January and will be going back to work so I might take on watching her kid to supplement the income. (If I can handle TWO babies. Yikes!)


----------



## citymouse

I had the weirdest craving tonight--zucchini! 

So I found a restaurant with zucchini ravioli and I was so excited, but when we were two minutes away they called to say their reservation system had a glitch and we'd have to wait a half hour for the table. It was all I could do not to shout, "Thanks a LOT! Starve the pregnant woman, why don't you?!?" at the girl on the phone, but I just said (rather coldly) that we would find another place to eat. And then we drove a little further and came to a place with a vegetable pasta dish that had tons of zucchini! Hurray!

Meat is totally not my friend right now. It's so weird.


----------



## citymouse

kymied said:


> (If I can handle TWO babies. Yikes!)

If you do that, none of us will be able to whine about anything baby-related (except wondertwins)!


----------



## citymouse

Hate to triple-post, but...

:happydance::headspin: *Happy Friday!* :headspin::happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

Ah, beaten again! 

Happy Friday everyone! 

x


----------



## lozza1uk

Wouldluv - randomly I wondered where you'd disappeared to when I woke up at 4am this morning and thought I'm sure someone on BnB is in Australia and would be awake right now! Looks like you did all your posts in one!! That's tough about your sister.

It's almost the weekend everyone!


----------



## wouldluvabub

lozza1uk said:


> Wouldluv - randomly I wondered where you'd disappeared to when I woke up at 4am this morning and thought I'm sure someone on BnB is in Australia and would be awake right now! Looks like you did all your posts in one!! That's tough about your sister.
> 
> It's almost the weekend everyone!

Ha ha that is random!


----------



## MsCrow

Wouldluv, I'm really sorry about your friend. If it were me I would stop investing my emotional energy now and let her come round. By all means let her know the door is open but it's really up to her to grow up now. We have family members who have been trying for many years now, it breaks me heart. But I have to think, well nothing is guaranteed, this might be our one chance for a child, and anyway, they are more than happy for us and I'm glad. That is not to say I'm careful to be sensitive about their feelings.

Is it just me or are signatures broken all over the shop?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladiesss :D


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING! - Happy Friday! *

*Citymouse* - totally agree with what you said about children being a joy rather than a burden. Also as a non-ms lady i voted in ur poll :) I met a pregnant lady at zumba last night who is 15 weeks and she asked me how i dealt with the sickness.... i felt almost a fraud saying i didnt have any!!! :shrug:

*Blessesmomma *- CONGRATS on being low risk! :happydance: I think weve all been low risk so far havent we?

*wudluvabub *- would totally agree on marriage. Everyone keeps saying ''hows married life?'' and my answer is ''the same as before''! We hardly ever argue, we have SO much fun and we love eachother. But now we have comitted for life. But on a daily basis? Its the same. *CONGRATS ON BEING A LEMON!* and im sorry that SIL is putting sa dampner on your pregnancy hun - its a happy, blessed time for you.

*Newfie* - how was HBC? 

Citymouse Zucchini is called courgette here and i LOVEEEEEE it. Unfortunately my fav way to have it is fried in batter - so i dont do that very often; just as a treat ;)

so its day 2 of my healthy eating and im STARVING so im going to get a nuice bowl of hot steamy porridege :)

*danielle -* how are the pains today? I had sharp pains on my left hand side last night :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

they have gone :D think i will go shopping today :D


----------



## firsttimer1

have fun hun! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

dont no what to do weather dosent look the best :(


----------



## firsttimer1

its really :cold: here :(

My free cuddly polar bear just arrived from aptimil - YAY! its soooo cute. Its now next to the free cow&gate cow - love freebies! esp good ones :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha ino ive got a voucher for a pack of free nappys going to pick them up today ive got my heating on full x


----------



## firsttimer1

well i stupidly just used my doppler

a. cos i feel really good at mo
b. as i did zumba last night
c. cos ive had those left hand side pains

and for first time EVER after realllly looking i couldnt find baby. mmmm.

im gonna drink loads of water and try again in a bit xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

aaww it takes me a goot 20 mins 2 find bub shes probbly just hinding somewere x


----------



## kymied

wouldluvabub - So sorry that you have to go through that. One of my coworkers was telling me that when she was pregnant with her son she had a sister in law that had been trying to get pregnant for a long time who treated her like crap and refused to be around her. And then she got pregnant 6 months later and never apologized. 

It's FREEZING here. I like fall but it's a constant reminder that winter is coming and I dread winter. Last winter was BAD.


----------



## firsttimer1

Morning Kymied!

DANIELLE - I FOUND BABY!!! My little monster munch was waaay above where i was looking! he or she is about three inches above pelvis now - about two below tummy button!! I had to put the doppler on the more rounded part of my tummy! YAY!!!!!

so have you decided - to shop or not?? im glad my OH has taken my car today; otherwise i would be heading off to the baby section in Next :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i dont noo am beeing to lazy cba getting dressed x


----------



## kkl12

wouldluvabub- sorry you have to deal with that with your sister... I was in her position because my DH and I tried for just over a year and in that time my best friend announced she was pregnant and had her baby. At first it was hard to be happy for her, but I think your sister needs to realize what I did... It's not her fault that I can't get pregnant and I needed to be happy for her. We went out to lunch and I apologized for the cold attitude I had. I don't believe it does your sister any good to hold it against you, and you shouldn't feel bad about being excited. I hope she comes around 

It's pretty:cold: chilly here today. Feels like fall!


----------



## wondertwins

Happy Friday :happydance: 

I'm resisting the temptation to do any shopping until I know if the critters are boys/girls or a little of each. :)

Kymie- You can totally handle two babies! Or at least that's the mantra I've been repeating to myself for the past 6 weeks!! So don't ruin my delusion by making it sound hard. :haha:

Wouldluv- I'm about to be in the same situation as you, and I know what you mean about it being sad rather than stressful. Two of my very dear friends have been TTC for a long time. :( I was not expecting to ever get pregnant again and was actually on the pill when these little surprises came my way. Because of that, this couple has felt comfortable to confide in me about the feelings of resentment and jealousy they secretly harbor whenever any of our circle of friends gets pregnant. I completely understand why they feel that way, and my heart absolutely breaks for them. So, I haven't told them about my pregnancy yet. I've been scared. But this weekend, I plan to tell them. They're good friends with my OH also, and I know that eventually they'll be happy for us.... but it's going to be a slow process.


----------



## firsttimer1

ok my left boobs is KILLING. they werent even sore in first tri - GRRRRR - and why just the left??? seriously???

plus i ate an unripe peach and now my mouth kills :(

what a day.


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie - how was HBC?

It was great. I got to hang out with 7 other pregnant ladies. Everyone is due different times. One girl is only 17 weeks but she's at big as the other girls who is 28 weeks. :shock: The girl who is 16 weeks wasn't there this week. I felt like a bit of a fraud with my little bit pregnant belly. :haha: The "resource mother" wasn't there this week, she'll be back net week so I have to wait for her to make sure I can join the group. They only have so many places, but the public health nurse told me it should be no problem. I hope not. The nurse was there this week to explain the RH factor and placental problems that we could face. Then we had a lunch (fruit and milk) and talked among ourselves. :D The give you a coupon for $60 worth of groceries every week. It's certain healthy foods like milk and fruit but that's awesome. :thumbup: And the nurse is going to be starting pre-natal classes in October and they're FREE! So lucky as hubby knows nothing about childbirth. Only what I tell him :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

wow newfie; that all sounds great! xxx


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer- sounds like a rough morning. Maybe if you pinch the right boob, they'll both be sore, and then you'll at least have symmetry in your pain. :)


----------



## newfielady

That's great advise wondertwins. :haha:
When I came home yesterday evening my DH had an excersasuer, a carseat and a baby chair in the porch as a surprise. That sly dog. :winkwink: I looked at him and said, how did the baby stuff get in my porch? :haha:
Also, here's me at the current moment in my pjs :dohh: and my 12+5 week bump. :)
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 11









003.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 2nd time

yah i am a ??


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- Awwww.... that's so sweet of your honey. My OH has ZERO clue about babies or what is to come. (This is gonna be a fun adventure for sure!) Thus, I would literally drop dead of shock if he came home with any baby items ever. 

Oh, and cute little bump. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - You have a BUMP!!!! a cute small bump!!! How exciting!!! also, whats a excersasuer???? near heard of one??

has everyone got a bump now? im sure mine is just bloat still haha

2nd time - your an *ORANGE*!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Quick question ladies....I know I can and I have looked it up on the internet.....BUT has anyone taken paracetamol for a headache yet? I have had one for 2 days....its waking me in the middle of the night and driving me crazy at work....I have college starting tomorrow - 9-5pm day and really cant handle it. Early bed and loads of water not helping :wacko:

Anyone taken it and if so how much? Is it really OK? Dont want to :cry:


----------



## pristock230

firsttimer1 said:


> newfie - You have a BUMP!!!! a cute small bump!!! How exciting!!! also, whats a excersasuer???? near heard of one??
> 
> has everyone got a bump now? im sure mine is just bloat still haha
> 
> 2nd time - your an *ORANGE*!!!!! :happydance:

YES! I have maternity jeans on!!! My daughter asked me why I had funny looking jeans on today because hers didn't look like that


----------



## firsttimer1

awwwwww bless her!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - just seen your post. Ive been siffering with bad headaches as well. Didnt have one yesterday for first day in AGES but its bk with anger today! Kills. so i feel ur pain.

ive not taken paracetemol yet but MW sd its 100% definately ok to take - and i guess we have to trust them x

the ONLY reason ive not taken paracetemol is that i never took it anyway when NOT pregnant as it has no effect on me. xxx


----------



## newfielady

Mitch, I am not sure what paracetamol is. Here we take tylenol, normal or extra strenght is okay. That's what I take for aches and pains. :shrug:
I do have a little bump now. It's gone kinda hard too. The exersaucer is on the left of the pic with the green on top. the baby sits in the middle and all around there are toys the baby can play with. The seat in the middle spins around and it's like a table for the baby with toys on it. Also, there are legs on the bottom that can hold the exersaucer steady or with the legs up, or it can rock around. Don't know if that actually helps ft :winkwink:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just caught up from yesterday afternoon. Whoever mentioned the craving for zucchini, that was me last night too! I went to the grocery store after work to grab food for this recipe that I wanted to make, saw the zucchini and decided I just had to add it too! :) 

The weather here is freezing today too... my house was cold when I got up but I refuse to turn on the heating just yet. 

I also have not bought anything for the baby yet. I will probably wait until after my scan on Monday to see how bubs is doing first. I am also waiting to find out the gender before I get stuff, I want the cute boy or girls things lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

newfielady said:


> Mitch, I am not sure what paracetamol is. Here we take tylenol, normal or extra strenght is okay. That's what I take for aches and pains. :shrug:

Same thing Newfie...thanks. Its acetaminophen which is what is in Tylenol.....you have taken ok then?


----------



## 2nd time

i am an orange i had to post to findout what i am lol


----------



## newfielady

mitchnorm said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Mitch, I am not sure what paracetamol is. Here we take tylenol, normal or extra strenght is okay. That's what I take for aches and pains. :shrug:
> 
> Same thing Newfie...thanks. Its acetaminophen which is what is in Tylenol.....you have taken ok then?Click to expand...

Yup. I have taken it from time to time. I try to only take it when it's really bad. The pharmacy lady told me it was safe and she's better than any doctor around here. :D

lol 2ed time.


----------



## firsttimer1

my head is sooo sore that i may go back to bed :( woonder if bad headaches is associated with a certain gender? LOL - i know, i know its all tales.... but its fun :)


----------



## mitchnorm

I am heading home from office....taking one single paracetamol tablet and going to bed to try to shake this head :sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

awww hope you feel better soon mitch xxx


----------



## 2nd time

ok so its me the doom merchant again i need to move house urgently i am on the council waiting list but the only houses they have are 3 bed which i dont qualify for untill baby number 3 is born i cant stay in a one bed i am going mad, plus the bank are sending me nasty letters anyone have any smart ideas how i can get rich or move house lol


----------



## citymouse

Kas, poor baby, you are a wreck today! :rofl: Aren't you working again, or is that next week? Don't overexert yourself!

Joanna, so funny about the zucchini! And we're basically the same weeks & days--makes me think!

2nd time, congrats on orangehood!

Wondertwins, my neighbors had twins and they managed. It took a little doing to get their feet under them and they took all the help they could get, but I think the thrill and sheer adorableness of the babies having one another is worth it. I guess right now they're at the age where they steal toys from each other, lol.

I need to go shopping for more tee-shirts for my rug! Though since the ultrasound I've been dying to buy little girl clothes... Think that needs to wait for the 20-week scan... Or maybe I should get the gender blood test... Probably not!


----------



## Glowstar

mitchnorm said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Mitch, I am not sure what paracetamol is. Here we take tylenol, normal or extra strenght is okay. That's what I take for aches and pains. :shrug:
> 
> Same thing Newfie...thanks. Its acetaminophen which is what is in Tylenol.....you have taken ok then?Click to expand...

Mitch I dosed so much Paracetamol early on in this pregnancy :wacko: I had just had a MC with blood transfusion and then fell pregnant straight away and had terrible, terrible cramps. I had to take something for my own sanity...baby is fine :winkwink:
I also had a double tooth extraction a couple of weeks ago and was in agony so had to take it again then.
I only took 500mg each time and tried to space it out more than the every 4 hours recommended but it did help so don't suffer too much :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Citymouse: your right we are about the same time along too... funny about that zucchini thing... wonder if there is a vitamine or something in it that we both needed at that time :wacko:

Hope everyone's headaches go away soon!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am back ladies what a hell of a trip that was it raind and raind my new ugg boots r soaked the weel on my pram fell off and izzy was beein a pain in the bum terrible 2s have hit a little early

got some size 1 nappys for £1 and a little i love daddy sleepsuit from next yay x


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- mine all hit terrible two's shortly after turning 1 also. but, it seems to leave around 2-2 1/2 so thats good. my son will be 2 in dec and is in the midst of it:wacko:

mmmmm zuchini- thanks citymouse! my next craving coming on. i like mine battered and fried too like ft. with some yellow squash done the same way yum!

mitch- i have taken tylenol (same) every time i have gotten a headache. sometimes it works great and sometimes it seems to do nothing. nothing to worry about hun, i hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

aslong as they have gone befor bean is here am ok with it ill bring out the cadge ha


----------



## Joannaxoxo

mmmm... battered zucchini!!! I must make/get some now!


----------



## kkl12

With all this zucchini talk I'm thinking of making my zucchini pasta bake for dinner tonight!


----------



## blessedmomma

kkl12 said:


> With all this zucchini talk I'm thinking of making my zucchini pasta bake for dinner tonight!

i want to come over!!!!!:flower:


----------



## loolindley

You ladies are making me laugh with your Zucchini! It's called a courgette over here, so sounds like such an American thing to say!

Congrats 2nd time on being an Orange!

Well, I had my first shift back today, and it went ok. My manager was full of congratulations for me when I told him, but didn't really see how it would effect me in my day to day work as I dont have to lift anything. Ummmmmm, how about 14 stone :blush: when I have to heave myself onto a train 6ft off the ground! Humph! I've wrote an e mail to HR just letting them know I'm back and they can carry out my risk assessment when they are ready!!! On the 5.30 shift tmoz, so my alarm is set for 4.30. Now That'll be a shock to the system!


----------



## blessedmomma

my aunt makes a zucchini bread. it sounded really nasty to me, but its so scrumptious. almost tasted a little like banana bread to me. mmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

Joannaxoxo said:


> mmmm... battered zucchini!!! I must make/get some now!

honestly its amazing!!! i actually had it in a top london restaurant a few years ago for the first time; something i gleefuly told my friends when they said ''ewww that sounds so scummy!'' :rofl:

Ive done it now and again ever since :)

My japenese friend tempura's it for me properly (honestly she should be a chef) when she is over in thee UK and its *amazing*. Oh and she makes these amazing japenese potato dumplings as welll......

....oh gosh....... now im starving for japenese food :dohh:

citymouse - yep working today but taking it easy at mo in preparation for the MADNESS that is going to start at work on sep 26th :( I do hope the poeple i will be trianing are pleasant - im too hormonal not to cry :rofl:

and yes - thanks to my left boob and an unripened peach today has not been one of my finest. ;)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Off to lunch, hope the cafeteria at my work has something with zucchini! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry I cant catch up! Hope you are all well :flower:

My gender scan is in the morning :pink::dance::blue:


----------



## loolindley

Have a great scan tomorrow Kelly.x


----------



## citymouse

LOL, now I'm like... zucchini... ew...


----------



## lozza1uk

My mum's actually made a chocolate cake with courgette in before, it's really good. She also does one with beetroot. I can pretend it's actually one of my 5 a day!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

no zucchini in the cafeteria :( will have to wait for tonight. Ate some tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich instead... mmmm... good on a cold fall day.


----------



## newfielady

I'm having a chuckle at you ladies. I don't even like zucchinis. The farm our friend owns has lots of zucchinis growing there.
Wow a gender scan already. Before you know it ladies we'll all be into the 20 weeks. :wacko:
Ah, boobs boobs. My boobs have hurt since day one. I used my second pillow last night to kinda prop me up on one side. Between my boobs and my stomach I can't sleep on my stomach anymore. :dohh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ooo am so happy my best friend is preg she is about 6 weeks her lo was born 4 days after izzy yay x


----------



## citymouse

How fun, Danielle!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

anoo am made up :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Danielle -thats great news...i wish i had a local bump buddy :nope:

Loo - good luck for the early shift tomorrow, cant say i'd fancy 4:30 :wacko:

Thanks for all the messages about headache....i took one 500mg tablet, slept for just over an hour and guess what.......?........DIDNT DO A BLOODY THING :cry:. Rubbish. Just hope i wake up headache free tomorrow....i am soooo grouchy :nope:

No zucchini for me tonight...hubby just popped out to get a curry meal for two from marks and spencer.....its yummy :happydance:.

Off to Jamies restaurant in guildford tomorrow....followed by a bit of dancin...good exercise if i am not totally wiped out after college all day :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

We're having work done in the backyard so I've been up and down the stairs about ten times. Usually just once is enough to make me need a nap! I'm so used to running up the stairs that I forget I need to take it easier since I'm running for two now. Our property is on a hillside so it's like three flights down to talk to the contractor, which is a treat in itself since he's crazy and he thinks I'm crazy. Pretty sure he thinks all women are crazy.

He does good work, though, so I'm trying to behave myself. 

And I actually finished my day's work early instead of putting it off all day and feeling guilty about not doing it! So after I exercise and shower I can go buy more tee-shirts to cut up, yay! How exciting is my life? :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, I wish you were closer, I'd send you one of my eye pillows... I keep them in the freezer and pop one over my eyes when I have a headache. :hugs: Especially since Tylenol is so useless!

Have you been chugging water?

("Chugging" sounds like it could also be a dirty British slang term.)


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> Have you been chugging water?
> 
> ("Chugging" sounds like it could also be a dirty British slang term.)

Don't worry, as far as I know it's not!

Mitch, have fun dancing, are you off to harpers or whatever it's now called? Been so long since I went out out in Guildford!


----------



## 2nd time

:thumbup:right sorry for my ranting just having a crap few days will try to be more positive yehh i am an orange lol


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

anyone watching the one show? they have a disgusting piece about rotting food on at the moment - yuk. its making me feel sick.....

oh double yuk, they are now talking about maggots!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i picked up a free pack of huggies today in Tesco using my voucher from the bounty pack! i love freebies!

i also have loads of packs of free wipes, more free nappies (about 3 packs), free cuddly polar bear, free cuddly cow, free changing bag from boots!

anyone got anything else free?


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> I do hope the poeple i will be trianing are pleasant - im too hormonal not to cry :rofl:

Good lord I've been hormonal the past 48 hours. My friend sent me a "congratulations" text message, and it made me cry. A different friend posted on her facebook that she's having a girl, and it made me cry. Really? Shouldn't these things make me smile? Then...re-telling both of those stories to my OH made me cry. 

Sigh. I'm a mess. :)


----------



## pristock230

wondertwins said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> I do hope the poeple i will be trianing are pleasant - im too hormonal not to cry :rofl:
> 
> Good lord I've been hormonal the past 48 hours. My friend sent me a "congratulations" text message, and it made me cry. A different friend posted on her facebook that she's having a girl, and it made me cry. Really? Shouldn't these things make me smile? Then...re-telling both of those stories to my OH made me cry.
> 
> Sigh. I'm a mess. :)Click to expand...

Don't worry I am like that too - I cried watching America's Got Talent the other night!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - Jamies Italian in Oxford is lovely; so have fun at the one your going to! and enjoy your dancing :dance:

Kelly - let us know if its :pink: or :blue: :)

Hormones........ yuck

freebies..... ive just got the cow and polar bear so far but signed up to lots of things so maybe more to come? How did you get the Boots changing bag *Cupcake*?

thinking of going to an Asdas tomorrow to see if this baby event thingy is on..... i dont really get it.... can anyone recommend it? Its literally just some discounted baby stuff yeh?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just join the boots parenting club on your boots card online. they send you coupons for money off loads of stuff. i also have a voucher for free breastfeeding shells or a bottle which i havent redeemed yet. for the changing bag i think you had to buy one pack of pampers nappies.

my hormones are mad too.... cry so easily...!


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Cupcake said:


> i picked up a free pack of huggies today in Tesco using my voucher from the bounty pack! i love freebies!
> 
> i also have loads of packs of free wipes, more free nappies (about 3 packs), free cuddly polar bear, free cuddly cow, free changing bag from boots!
> 
> anyone got anything else free?

I like the free small tubs of sudocream you get in the bounty bag, they come in handy :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Citymouse!- those eye pillows sound amazing. My hubbys such a star, hes been off work today with a stinking cold and just popped out to the last night pharmacy to get me some coooling forehead strips, non medicinal, fine for pregger women.....i will be sleeping with it stuck on...mmm attractive :haha:

Lozza - i am far too old for Harpers!!!!!! Just a little further up the road is a place called the Tickled Ivory or Piano bar...its over 21 s i think, dj but also some live covers music, its a good laugh, been there a few times and a slightly older crowd :thumbup:. Thinks its been open 3 years or so.

I got those vouchers from boots after converting to parenting club, took ages to come through. Too busy this weekend but might pop along next weekend to redeem. Have a voucher for an asda starter pack too which i need to get traded in, you get by joining their baby thing online. Got my cuddly cow too.

Ft - saw that Asda baby event mentioned.....fancied popping along but stuck at college all day and no time :nope: I think (hope) they do them fair regularly.

For some reason i havent yet gone baby mad for buying stuff.....still dont want to tempt fate a little and as i have been on holidays...just getting back to normal from that.

I am sure they' ll be no stopping me soon......i am not much of a shopping fan....i tend to go out and blitz everything :haha:


----------



## kymied

I just had a bowl of instant mashed potatoes topped with cheddar cheese. It was so delicious I'm thinking about making more. I usually eat such a healthy vegetarian diet but all I want is starches. I have zucchini in my fridge, it doesn't intice me right now. I made a chocolate cake out of a couple of them as my husband doesn't really like any kind of squash and I'm a bigger fan of the winter quash. (I already gobbled up the buttercup squash)

Tonight I sold our old couch so we can finally have the beautiful couches we bought in MAY delivered! It's a step in getting the nice house I want (Not the fixer upper I live in.) Call it nesting but I just want a nice house.

My husband said it's too early to turn on the heat (and we haven't bought more wood pellets for the stove) so I'm here in a sweatshirt with a blanket and two canine body warmers. But I'm still hungry....


----------



## kymied

I'm wondering if there are any freebies like that for us US people. I'll go ask google.


----------



## pristock230

kymied said:


> I'm wondering if there are any freebies like that for us US people. I'll go ask google.

If you find any send them my way! :)


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, yes, free stuff... share if you find any!

I'm eating peanut butter Pinkberry. It was my reward for going to the grocery store!

I thought of a way to get time to go faster... measuring it according to when we run out of food. DH eats yogurt for breakfast every morning and we seem to run out constantly. I hate the grocery store because the parking lot is full of psychos, LOL. So just knowing I have to go back way before I want to will make the days pass quickly!


----------



## newfielady

Just popped in to say good night ladies. I had a busy day at work which equals a early night for me. nighty night.


----------



## kymied

The internet has found me coupons and one diaper freebies and that's about it.

One of my coworkers today said "You're starting to show!" I'm not though. I feel extra chubby but my pants fit perfectly. I'm guessing the baby is starting to push everything out of place. This morning I thought I could feel my uterus but I'm still not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, my husband came home and rubbed my belly and said the same thing--you're starting to show. I was like, um, nope. That's just my chubby belly.


----------



## Froggi

I've been told by several that I'm starting to show for several weeks now. All I see is fat.


----------



## KellyC75

Todays the day! :pink: :wohoo: :blue:


----------



## lozza1uk

KellyC75 said:


> Todays the day! :pink: :wohoo: :blue:

Have fun!!


----------



## Glowstar

good luck!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Kelly I can't wait - our first mid March mama to know the gender... What a milestone!!! :dance:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies
Kelly, I can't believe it's happening so soon, good luck.
Staying at my brother and sil's and lay in bed trying to figure out if I can feel anything, not sure...what to look for? 
On the freebies I got the cow and gate diary but no cow, did they forget me?
I love the polar bear, he's peeping out the top of a bag of stuff in the spare bedroom looking intensely out.
Can recommend getting the breast shells...if you plan to breast feed, they're usually £12 in Boots. The nappies, to get the changing bag, cost me £2 because you can redeem the £1 off voucher on pampers at the same time, so, £45 worth of baby gear for £2.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies lazy day for us here i feel like going the zooo ha


----------



## firsttimer1

Morning! Im trying to decide if the asda baby event is worth it as its QUITE a drive for us :(

rainy and cold here :cold: BOO!


----------



## Glowstar

Torrential rain here....not even dressed yet :blush:


----------



## lozza1uk

It's quite nice here, and I'm only round the corner from you Glowstar!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

from what i have seen the asda baby event is not always that good value but i think they doscount the stuff at the end which is when you get the good bargains.

pooring with rain here... im supposed to be re-doing the hanging backets with autumn plants but im waiting for it to ease off


----------



## newfielady

We got our rain yesterday but today it's blowing a gale! We got the end of tropical storm Maria (I think that was her name :haha:) yesterday. It wasn't bad here at all but where my sister lives they got pounded with rain. Had to close the schools :shock:


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all! I'll probably go back to bed soon, just need to clear my head after the most epic, violent apocalyptic dream... I swear it was hours long. Not pleasant!

Yay for your gender scan, Kelly!


----------



## firsttimer1

wonder what kelly has got cooking :)


----------



## KellyC75

Havent read back yet, just a flying visit!

Scan went really well, baby is adorable :cloud9:

Be on again later to update on gender :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

Argh! No fair! That's just a tease! :haha:


----------



## dawn0679

Hi everyone,

I would like to join in on the fun! My name is Dawn and I am a mom to 4 children. I am pregnant with our 5th and due on March 2nd.


----------



## newfielady

:hi: Dawn. How are you feeling?
Kelly, that's just not fair :growlmad: I have to go to work in about two hours so you'd better be back before then to tell us.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

looking forward to hearing from you kelly with the gender!


----------



## mitchnorm

Kelly - stop being such as rease...let us know!!!! :haha: so exciting

Well the forehead strips did not work....rubbish. woke this morning still with headache but not so bad...popped one paracetamol and went off to college...headache went about 11.....woop. Feel soooo much better....amazing how tired and drained a headache makes you feel.

I've been told about a forehead stick which you rub on your head....supposed to be better. And apparently eating red meat may help....increases your iron levels which helps avoid headaches...anything worth a try.

Anyway off to get ready for Jamies tonight...but apparently no dancing now :nope:...was looking forward to that :happydance:

Off baby shopping tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

:brat: Kelly! :bike:

OMG, my dreams! I went back to sleep and dreamed about a funeral! 

And then I had the worst dream yet! 

I dreamed my MIL said, "I've been exercising more... for when I move in with you after the baby is born!" And then I said to her (I swear to God), "Good, you can run away when I chase you down the street with a pitchfork!" :rofl: We were both _kind of_ joking... at least I gave her that much credit in my dream!

Probably because of the email she sent last night where she signed off as "Name (Nana?)" 

Tonight is the pre-baby party for my 36-week-preg friend. Yesterday a round of emails went out asking people to bring gossip magazines! And just Wednesday I was sitting in the doctor's office thinking I'd rather drop a brick on my foot than read about what Kim Kardashian says about her three wedding dresses. I have a feeling it's going to be preg friend and me, sitting in the corner, talking about babies!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, yeah, Mitch: Head-On. Do you not have that in the UK? More importantly, the horrible commercials?

https://youtu.be/Is3icfcbmbs


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Oh, yeah, Mitch: Head-On. Do you not have that in the UK? More importantly, the horrible commercials?
> 
> https://youtu.be/Is3icfcbmbs

Aaah no...dont think it that brand but its the same sort of thing


----------



## wondertwins

OH, GOOD LORD!!! I just bought my first pair of maternity pants, and I feel like I'm in heaven. I should have done this weeks ago! 

Mitch- I'm glad your headache went away. I hate headaches.

Citymouse- ME TOOOO!! I had the craziest dreams last night!! Here was the weirdest one: My OH and I had to collect venom from a rare snake to be used in a medicine for the twins. However, when we found the snake, I grabbed it and got it ready, then my OH decided that he'd go wrestle down a second snake. I thought this was really weird since he hates snakes, and since collecting the venom was a two person job, so neither of us could do it on our own. Anyway, the snake he had started thrashing around and bit him. He came up right next to me and swung his snake over his head to throw it. This made the snake I was holding go crazy, so it started thrashing around too. When my OH threw his snake it hit a wolf in the head. This made the wolf mad, so the wolf attacked my OH. At that point, I had to throw my snake and take my OH to the hospital to deal with his puncture wound from the wolf and his snake bite. We never did get the venom we needed for the medicine. :( Whew. I was happy to wake up! :)

Dawn- HI!! :)


----------



## loolindley

Citymouse - I could be wrong, but isn't the point of rag rugs that it is all old tees - not brand new ones that you had to buy?! :rofl: And I am so jealous of you...I miss peanuts so much in any shape or form. We are told over here not to eat them, and all I want is a massive bag of dry roasted peanuts with toast and peanut butter to munch on!

Mitch - I hope you are feeling better hun? Enjoy your night out tonight. x

2ndtime - congrats on being an ORANGE

Mrs Cupcake That is some baby booty!! I don't think I have anything for free apart from my bounty pack, and I don't remember seeing a huggies voucher in there :cry:

Welcome Dawn :hi: Congratulations, and a happy and healthy 9 months (with only 6 of them left!!!!!)

Kelly- you are such a tease, I love it! But enough......tell us all NOW!!!!!!!

AFM - I had my first day back driving today at work, and I am exhausted. I came home and slept for 3 hours. It's nice to be back in, but it's tough out there. All this wind, rain and leaf fall makes you lose control of your train, and there is nothing like driving at 80mph and finding your brakes don't come in. Eeeeekkkkkk. My heart was in my mouth for the first 4 hours of my day. I'm left with a headache, but a lush day off tomorrow to recover.

Tonight I have the company of 2 dogs and xfactor as oh is working. I'm alright about that because I'm good for nowt!!! xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Hello ladies! how are you all keeping? Im finally over the 12 week mark. Still over a week til my dating scan though :( boo xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi dawn!!!!! welcome and congrats hun!

loo- do you know why your not supposed to eat peanuts?


----------



## loolindley

In the uk they are peanut allergy mad, and they say that if your unborn or young baby had an allergic reaction it would be very dangerous. It could just be health and safety going too far, but they say if you are asthmatic, you baby could be more prone to it (which I am), so it's a small sacrifice I guess


----------



## citymouse

Okay, wondertwins, we should start a support group for people with stressful dreams!

Loo, I went to thrift stores to buy the shirts. Ironically, I don't have many old shirts, because until I started making scarves, I donated all my used stuff to... thrift stores. So it's come full circle! Darn my charitable urges. This way the charities get some money, too. ;)

Happy 12 weeks, Amy!

I'm sacked out on the couch today. I overdid it yesterday and my ligaments are pissed off!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, re: peanut allergies, I have heard that asthmatic mothers should avoid them, but I read an article that drew a really strong correlation between nut allergies and infants who have lotions made with nut oils used on them.


----------



## loolindley

Thats really intresting Citymouse, I'll have to have a google. I never thought I would be one of these extra fussy mums. These worries didn't exist when I was brought up, and I turned out ok. The thing is, now I'm pregnant, I wouldn't want to do anything to jepardise it!

I'm laughing that you had to buy tees from a charity shop! When my OH moved in with me, I took a load of his stuff to the charity shop, including a bin bag of clothes. When he got home, he asked where his clothes were, and it turns out that bag wasn't for the charity shop! I had to go back, and be really appologetic asking for the clothes back!!! :rofl: Sooooo embarassing!


----------



## 2nd time

having a lazy day here wel lazy ish i cleand and cooked 5 times but thats a good day lol

Kelly thats such a tease


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loolindley - you just need to join all the parenting clubs at the supermarket. asda baby club is really good, you get a voucher for a newborn starter kit which includes nappies, wippes and a hat. your other half can join too so you get two kits!

im sure you will have more 'baby booty' in no time!


----------



## lozza1uk

Last night I dreamt I'd split up with DH and was seeing the boxer Amir Khan but spent half the dream explaining to him that i was still really in love with DH and wanted him back so there was no point us continuing. I've no idea why him, not someone I've ever thought about! Dream was probably because DH and I argued before we went to be plus I'd just watched Entourage with E trying to get back with
Sloane!
Later on we were in a bar which was part of someones house and I had to stand out the front to direct my friend in in her White TT because you had to drive thru the bar full of people and u didn't think she'd realise if I didn't guide her thru personally. Very bizarre.

Just had the best curry with the inlaws and our nieces & nephew, 8, 5 and 1. Unbelievably they're all still up and I've come to bed! Sure it should be the other way round but I can't interfere!


----------



## looley

Hello ladies! I'm trying to catch up as usual on here! Just joined all the clubs, asda , sainsburys,tesco,boots,cowandgate,pampers,huggies etc. Hoping for loadsa goodies soon!

The Asda baby event had some quite good things , think the next one will be in Dec/Jan. Their travelcots are supposed to be fab. Heard some brill reviews, they're normally £25 but mum saw one reduced for £15 yesterday! She wasn't sure so she left it.I phoned tonight and they've all gone but will deffo get one in the next event.

Hope your all well. Starting to feel really pregnant now.Belly's getting BIG!!!!!ha ha I'm in my topshop maternity jeans, they're lovely really nice.All my trousers and jeans are too tight. :o(

Well... I've had a stressful few weeks really.My Grandad passed away suddenly 2 weeks ago and have had a stressful two weeks at work,this week new kitchen units flooded and now the car looks like we either have to pay £1000's or will have to part ex it for something new and use all our savings :0( :0( and now my morning sickness has kicked in at 16 weeks, great.But I'm keeping calm and positive , trying to think that worrying and stressing is a waste of time as I will still be inthe same situation when I stop worrying and stressing!! Positive mental attitude!!!.. even though I could do with a bloody big glass of wine!! HA HA. But whinge over ladies! Hope you're having a good Saturday night. Looking forward to watching the xfactor in a minute. XXX LooleyXX


----------



## loolindley

Sorry to hear you are having a stressful time Looley, especially with your Grandad passing away :hugs: Everything seems to happen at once doesn't it? I hope the car can be fixed rather than having to get a new one too! That would be a bummer.

Put Xfactor on and have a good giggle at the Welsh. They are NOT giving us a good name! :haha:


----------



## looley

loolindley said:


> Sorry to hear you are having a stressful time Looley, especially with your Grandad passing away :hugs: Everything seems to happen at once doesn't it? I hope the car can be fixed rather than having to get a new one too! That would be a bummer.
> 
> Put Xfactor on and have a good giggle at the Welsh. They are NOT giving us a good name! :haha:

Thanks Loo,Ha ha oh great,love watching the auditions. Going to open a 'fake' beer now... the joys ;o) HA HA XX


----------



## looley

ooh just seen these ladies..

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/family/family-money-saving

https://www.babyfreebihttp
://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/cheap-nappieses.co.uk/

https://www.which.co.uk/baby-and-ch...ree-pregnancy-and-baby-stuff/free-baby-stuff/


----------



## KellyC75

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/740004-flavour.html


----------



## loolindley

Ha! Kelly, you are hillarious!!!! Thats great! And congratulations on your little bundle! (I wont spoil the surprise for everyone else yet!!!!!) :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Loving the free stuff website! Thanks!


----------



## looley

Congratulations Kelly! Brill news :o) XXX


----------



## lozza1uk

How exciting for you! Is that what you guessed? Congrats on being the first to find out!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Hurray! Congrats, Kelly!


----------



## citymouse

Does "breezy" mean something weird in the UK? Or just light and breezy? Just thought I should check as I made it my status. 

It's like a foreign language, so many potential pitfalls!


----------



## firsttimer1

Hey ladies im on my phone so can't reply properly, but will tomo xx

Loolindley - Hun in the UK there is no recommendation not to eat peanuts.... Honestly there isn't it. Years ago there was while they researched it and no evidence was found. Peanut butter got me through first trimester, and I've eaten all sorts of nuts for essential oils. So if u want some peanut butter or whatever have it, its not like liver and the no list etc xx alot of women crave peanut butter :) I understand you dont want to take risks - after my mc nor do I - but peanuts are fine :hugs:
Just wanted to let u know in case you reallyyyyy wanted some xxx

Kelly - congrats on the gender!!!! Yay!!!

Night all xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- thanks, i had never heard the peanut thing. 

kelly- yay:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newfielady

wondertwins said:


> OH, GOOD LORD!!! I just bought my first pair of maternity pants, and I feel like I'm in heaven. I should have done this weeks ago!
> 
> Mitch- I'm glad your headache went away. I hate headaches.
> 
> Citymouse- ME TOOOO!! I had the craziest dreams last night!! Here was the weirdest one: My OH and I had to collect venom from a rare snake to be used in a medicine for the twins. However, when we found the snake, I grabbed it and got it ready, then my OH decided that he'd go wrestle down a second snake. I thought this was really weird since he hates snakes, and since collecting the venom was a two person job, so neither of us could do it on our own. Anyway, the snake he had started thrashing around and bit him. He came up right next to me and swung his snake over his head to throw it. This made the snake I was holding go crazy, so it started thrashing around too. When my OH threw his snake it hit a wolf in the head. This made the wolf mad, so the wolf attacked my OH. At that point, I had to throw my snake and take my OH to the hospital to deal with his puncture wound from the wolf and his snake bite. We never did get the venom we needed for the medicine. :( Whew. I was happy to wake up! :)
> 
> Dawn- HI!! :)


Okay, before I read anymore :rofl: I especially love how you follow this huge random dream with a welcome to the newbie. If that don't scare he off nothing will :haha: Okay, now to catch up :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

loolindley said:


> In the uk they are peanut allergy mad, and they say that if your unborn or young baby had an allergic reaction it would be very dangerous. It could just be health and safety going too far, but they say if you are asthmatic, you baby could be more prone to it (which I am), so it's a small sacrifice I guess

Loo, I know I'm not a doctor but I was told to eat peanuts because it will HELP your unborn baby to NOT develop nut allergys. They say don't eat them ONLY if you are allergic. But like I said, I'm not a doctor :shrug:


----------



## kymied

I heard the same thing Newfie.

I'm getting all sorts of abdominal twinges and passing pains. I think it's the round ligaments stretching. Does that mean my uterus is going to pop soon? I also have stomach/intestinal cramps, I don't know if that is related. 

It's way past my bedtime. Goodnight everyone (though it will likely be morning before you read this.)

And it's after midnight so I'm a lemon!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!! Just watching England in the rugby world cup, 7am...making a real meal of this game:nope:.rubbish

Kelly - congratulations!!!!!!! Cant believe the first of us to get the gender......time is going just that little bit quicker eh

Loo - i heard peanuts were ok but is it different for you cos of the ashma???

Looley - hope things get better for you.....timing sucks sometimes

Jamies restaurant was lovdly, grear atmosphere though i must say a little disappointed with the food....a bit overpriced for what it was. Had a burger which was ok...chips disppointing. But a lovely night catching ulwith everyone....who were drunk!!! I was ok but sure people who are sober come across a littlw dull on a night out :cry:. I made it tilmidnighut and wasnt the first to leave :happydance:

Anyway......back to the rugby....England are not looking good. Off baby shopping today..thought i best make a startand a least start looking arounjd

X x


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Does "breezy" mean something weird in the UK? Or just light and breezy? Just thought I should check as I made it my status.
> 
> It's like a foreign language, so many potential pitfalls!

Breezy in UK does mean sort of light and breezy etc.......but it can also mean you are a little windy PARP!!!!!:haha:....i amguessing you mean the first?:winkwink:


----------



## missvikki

I'm due March 8th :D 
We are so excited, almost everyone knows now! 

xx


----------



## KellyC75

I didnt mean to keep you all in suspense yesterday, but we didnt even know ourselves, opened the envelope at dinner with my Mum & Sister :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Morning every one! 

We went sort of accidental baby shopping yesterday! :blush: We passed a baby shop and decided to go in... £180 later... oops! 

Having said that, we had great fun! We bought: 
A grow bag
Sheets and stuff for the crib
New mattress for the crib we were given
Cuddly giraffe(!) - so cute! 


Doesn't seem like very much! But I couldn't get over how much things cost! We were given a Stokke crib which is round so normal sheets don't fit it and the branded ones are really expensive. Still, it was good fun! 

I hope you all have a great day! 

xx

Ooo! Just noticed I should have changed fruit yesterday... Lemon? 

x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how r u all. 

i am just looking at some play scheams/ nurseys for izzy she needs some diffrent activitys to do and to mix with children her age cant get over the cost tho 40 a day :O


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING*

*WELCOME NEWBIES *:hugs: Dawn & Vikki i will add you to the first page list :hugs:

*Loolindley* - ahhh so u have asthma? sorry hun - i thought u just wanted peanuts thats why i was like''eat them :) '' Like newbie ive only heard that peanuts can actually help etc - BUT i understand ur caution xxx :) xxx

*Danielle *- yep nurseries are $$$$$!!!!!! i looked into it out of interest and to say i was shocked was an understatement! xxx

*Mitch* - I just cant get into rugby; but i hear eire won yesterday so thats good! :dance: More importantly there is LOADS of great foot on today - including spurs!! YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Yea, I've had asthma since I was a baby, so I am going to err on the side of caution. It's not a massive sacrifice, and i wouldn't forgive myself if something happened.

I feel knackered today. Can't get going at all. 

Danielle - have you thought about taking Izzy swimming? That's cheap and could be something different for her if you don't go already. Also, round here the government subsidise low income families with nurserys, I know you said you didn't work at the moment, so maybe you would be eligable?

Can I appologise for my spelling today, my head is not engaged. Nap on sofa this afternoon I thnk. :sleep:

Congrats on any fruot changes (laura I think it was) What is a baby grow bag?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

loolindley said:


> Yea, I've had asthma since I was a baby, so I am going to err on the side of caution. It's not a massive sacrifice, and i wouldn't forgive myself if something happened.
> 
> I feel knackered today. Can't get going at all.
> 
> Danielle - have you thought about taking Izzy swimming? That's cheap and could be something different for her if you don't go already. Also, round here the government subsidise low income families with nurserys, I know you said you didn't work at the moment, so maybe you would be eligable?
> 
> Can I appologise for my spelling today, my head is not engaged. Nap on sofa this afternoon I thnk. :sleep:
> 
> Congrats on any fruot changes (laura I think it was) What is a baby grow bag?


yep we go swimming evey other week she loves it :cloud9:
we wont get any help at all not fair :(


----------



## waula

hi all, we had a serious pram browsing trip yesterday - very exciting, we've narrowed down to two... icandy apple as a 3 wheel jogger or the Jane trider - such lovely prams... anyone got any ideas on car seats? we keep hearing about lie flat car seats being better for them than sat up ones but there's not many on the market - trying not be be sucked in by first time mum marketing (!) but my parents are 1-2hours away so if advice is right about not having them in a car seat for more than 1-2 hours a day could mean we have to splash out on a lie flat one (quite like the Jane Matrix light one if so or the Britax one...). any thoughts???!!!! happy sunday everyone 
xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Waula, the lie-flat car seats are supposed to be better for them if they are going to be in there for a long time. You're not supposed to keep them sitting upright for more than a couple of hours because it's bad for their spines so if you get a lie flat one they can stay in it for longer without having to be moved into a pram or whatever. 

I have heard that they britax car seats have a good reputation but I don't know anything about Jane Matrix. Sorry. 

Loo, a baby grobag is like a kind of sleeping bag that you put your baby in instead of blankets. It's supposedly good because they can't kick them off when they are asleep and than wake themselves up because they're cold. 

Although, I told a friend about buying it yesterday who then spent 10 minutes telling me why they are rubbish. I really wish people would stop butting in with 'advice'. All my friends have used them and said they are really good. 

x


----------



## lauraclili

Grobags... 

https://www.gro.co.uk/Peek-A-Zoo.html


----------



## waula

thanks laura - me and dh went through all the research about lie flats last night - it looks quite believable from the studies - just wondered if others were going to get lie flats too?? the matrix one also becomes a rear facing car seat for when they are 3-4 months old so maybe thats the one to get but just more expense!!!! eeek xxx


----------



## loolindley

I'd not heard about lie flat car seats. My parents live 2 and a half hours away, so it might have to be a consideration for us. 

Also where is the best place to see as many prams as possible in one place? We live so far away from big shops it would have to be a day trip for us, so we need to do some precision browsing!!!


----------



## loolindley

Oh yea, I've seent he sleeping bags before, my friend swore by them as she was convinced her son was always too cold. This way he stayed all snuggled up. Thanks!


----------



## waula

there are a couple of places near me (Derby/Notts) that are independent stockists and have loads of prams to test drive and practice with, mothercare in derby was horrendous! i think other than that its probably a baby show (which somewhat fills me with dread!!!!). there's a couple of baby shows on in london in Oct and Feb I think (google Babyshow) if thats any help xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Where abouts in Wales are you Loo? I was wondering if you could make it to Manchester maybe to somewhere like the trafford centre were there will be lots of baby retailers together? 

I have to second what Waula said though - my local Mothercare were awful - made me and DH feel stupid and like we shouldn't be there. I had a little cry afterwards and swore I was never buying anything from them again!


----------



## firsttimer1

hey ladies - spurs are about to start so just a short post; but if you buy a car seat i HIGHLY recommend Britax. I used to sell car seats at uni (at Halfords) and got trained in all of therm - britax always impressed me with both quality of seat and their rigorous testing.

talk properly after the footy!


----------



## lozza1uk

There's a baby shop in cheetham hill, north mcr which is supposed to be good, and has a lot of choice and meant to be reasonable. Maybe next time you're visiting the parents it would only be half an hour? Called lesters nursery.

My parents are a 3-4 hr car journey so I might look at a lie flat car seat to avoid having to stop every couple of hours.


----------



## loolindley

Thank you so much for your help! We are going up to Manchester next weekend, so I could pop over the Cheetham Hill, and to the Trafford Centre. Is there a lot of stockists there?

I've been looking at the lie flat Britax car seats, but they are so expensive (there is on pick up only on Ebay in Scotland for 0.99p if anyone is in the area! Now, we will defo need one as we also have a drive to France planned for next Summer, but I have just spoke to my mum, and she said that they used to put the crib bit of the pram on the back seat, and strap it in. Now I know that is probably illegal these days, but it got me thinking, do these lie flat car seats clip into a base, or are they just strapped in?


----------



## newfielady

I know nothing about these lie back car seats. I don't think they sell them here, if they do I've never seen one. :wacko: We just got a regular one like everyone here has.


----------



## loolindley

The normal ones are the only ones I knew existed until an hour ago Newfie! I have SO much to learn in such a short space of time!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

these lie back car seats - mmmmm. there is alot of doubt over them; and im sorry but i do think a lot is propoganda. esp as babies when being held etc are in a semi lay/ semi upright position? have a look at this link though:

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/products/carsafety/lie_flat.asp

the thing is; most baby carriers lay back far enough not to have baby in an upright position; so im not sure im totally on board with this new 'layback' theory. everyone to their own though.

Loo i owuld assume some are seat belt strapped and some are isofix - as otherwise only people who own cars with isofix points would be able to buy them?

I know im sticking with my ventura plus car seat which is not totally upright - and whn baby is 1 years old ish i will get a britax xxx


----------



## loolindley

Intresting, I will read the article in a mo. So could that mean that I could get a normal car seat for when I am out and about in the car, and on long car journeys, I could strap the flat crib part of the pram into the car? Or are there laws against that? Does it need to be an actual car seat is what I am saying...


----------



## firsttimer1

yes you need to use an actual car seat as they have to meet standards :( so unless your pram seat is part is a travel system which says its also a car seat - then you need to spend $ on an extra care seat..... BOO! :(


----------



## loolindley

Right, well at least that clears that bit up! Just wondered if I could save a few ££. The thing is, I prefer the normal wedge shaped seats, however, we will be doing considerably long car journeys in which I would prefer them to lie flat. My sil is selling a 2nd hand maxi cosi pebble car seat for £50, so maybe I could buy that for short journeys, and then buy a lie flat for journeys. Hmmmmmm.

Have suddenly started to take things seriously in the whole browsing for baby items. This is seriously only 6 months away!


----------



## loolindley

What is the difference between cabriofix and isofix?

EDIT - it's ok, I get it now....it's just how it fixes into the car? I think I saw that mine has iso points on. It's only 2 years old and I readt hat most new models should


----------



## newfielady

Maybe it's a UK thing, this lie flat car seats. I've never heard anything about it before. Our car seats lie the back back but they aren't flat. And that's all anyone uses, for short or long drives. Baby's say in them for hours here. :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

Lol! Thanks exactly what I thought!

Ok, another question Kas, I've been looking on Ebay, but something has just triggered in my memory, and am I right in thinking that if you have had a car crash, then you need to buy a new car seat? If that is the case, then I guess people could be selling them on in ANY condition? :shrug:

This might be something I have made up though...or dreamed up!


----------



## citymouse

I hardly drive anywhere, so I'm not going to worry about lie-flat seats. Never heard of them before today!

I feel bad. DH is watching tv and I'm at the table, and he keeps talking, and I can't hear him and have no idea what he's talking about--and it's so irritating! Like he just announced, "Thousands of wolves!" and I was like, huh? And then there was a story about pregnant women and he said something that I couldn't understand, and then a minute ago, he said, "That's insane!" without saying what was insane.

So I told him he's being really chatty and I think it hurt his feelings. :( But good lord, man, speak up!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - yep your spot on. advice is not to buy any second hand car seat unless you know its history e.g. given it by a sibling. 

If we have any crash at all (even not major) then we are supposed to replace the car seat. Saying this, if my car was pranged then i would use my own judgement.

I would prob steer clear of car seats on ebay just for peace of mind hun xxx ask family members whove had kids though??? xxx


----------



## newfielady

> Ok, another question Kas, I've been looking on Ebay, but something has just triggered in my memory, and am I right in thinking that if you have had a car crash, then you need to buy a new car seat? If that is the case, then I guess people could be selling them on in ANY condition?

I've heard this as well. Something about it compromising the safety of the car seat., I think. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

by the way ladies - im not preaching. I think some women HAVE to buy 2nd hand due to money matters and i think having a car seat is better than not in any case - but in general, second hand from ebay should be avoided :hugs:

well - im having a blinkin SUPER day. The mighty spurs just STOMPED on liverpool. My OH was going ''the baby! think of the baby!'' when i was runnin around the living room chanting haha! I had to remind him my our baby cant hear us yet ;) 

now for manu - chelsea.... gotta love super sundays ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

this is what we did to liverpool = :yellowcard:

HAHAHAHA just had to use that smiley while i could!!!! :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

:rofl: ft.


----------



## loolindley

:rofl: funny! I'll stick to things I understand...which is not a lot at the moment!


----------



## kymied

I bought my good friend's car seat off of her. It's been used for a year with no accidents and I trust her fully.
This is the seat: https://www.amazon.com/Peg-Perego-Primo-Viaggio-Infant-Paloma/dp/B000WJWZZW 
She had two bases to go with it so we can put one in each of our cars so it's quick and easy to transport the baby in either car. And she sold it to us for $75 (if you look at the price you'll see it's a steal.)

And now I'm off to the Big E with my mom! (Hubby is blacksmithing) https://www.thebige.com/fair/


----------



## citymouse

Our neighbors have offered us a car seat, no accidents, but I'm not sure if I want a travel system or not? It seems so nice to be able to pop the car seat onto the stroller and go rather than to have to transfer the baby...


----------



## loolindley

Wow, what a bargain!!!

I love some of the attractions at the fair......a butter sculpture...wtf!?! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

I think travel systems are great . We opened up our silver cross and it was so easy to put in pram then car :)


----------



## citymouse

Hmm... I've been looking at the Graco Quattro Tour Reverse, and that seems like an option. I will probably be walking baby a lot and I really want a rear-facing option for the stroller.


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> I think travel systems are great . We opened up our silver cross and it was so easy to put in pram then car :)

LOL, you cheater! Weren't you supposed to wait til Christmas at least?


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer to have it lol- it is at mother in laws! We thought we better check it for missing birs lol x not allowed to see or touch it now lol - booooo! ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

All this pram, car seat, travel system talk couldnt have cone at a better time for me. Was in Babie R Us today having a browse and they had a few out. I realised i have absolutely no idea what i am looking at!!!!!! :cry:

So i presumed i would get a travel system...i will be walking baby around but alot of movement will be by car.....i want one that has the normal pushchair attachment, car seat slot in (so thei can go straight in and out of car yeah?) and the more traditional pram style attachment....as i like the idea for the first 3-4 months that if i am pushing baby around it can lie comfortably flat and sleep without being all bunched up like you see them in car seat type ones. Am i right in this?

Sooooooo there are so many to choose from them and not cheap :nope:. Son were like £300-400 each. Can i be cheeky and ask how much yours was FT? I dont want to be stingy but want a good deal.....www.kiddicare.com have some below £200 but should i be spending more or something

I did however get the cotbed today.....£100 reduced from £200 :happydance:

fyi - we have Chelsea v ManU on at the moment.....neither of us fans of either team btw...but did you see Torres miss that sitter :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG mitch - i couldnt even laugh when Torres missed that - i felt awful for him LOL. My fantasy footy team has done super well today anyway so thats the main thing LOL

yup what you described is a travel system. They are a little more expensive as they will last you from baby to toddler and will never have to buy another (or thats the idea). Im afraid to say most are pricey. The one i was orinally looking at was £600 9some are even more). I got my one after trying it in store(i particularly wanted Silvercorss) when i saw it was reduced online and came with a free car seat (on most u have to buy the car seat seperately). So the travel system cost us £325 (down from £440 and its comes with a car seat worth £115 - so wud have been in total £555) xxx
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/prams-and-travel-systems/ebony-3D-offer/

for us its perfect although i know a pram is a very personal thing!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for that....looks good. I think i need to try a few out....i am not fussed as long as its pretty sturdy and a reasonable price. Brand doesnt really bother me i guess.

Wheres good to try them? Babies r us only had 6-7 different ones...suppose a larger Mothercare? I think we also have a baby shop local...thought it was just mamas and papas ones but think they do others


----------



## firsttimer1

yer go to mothercare to try them out - but dont buy them from there as they tend to be soooooo expensive! xxxx

cant wait for Xfactor :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

OK, sooooooo.....and I have not come to any sort of decisions yet, but there appears to be only 2 types of flat car seats, and tbh, they are both fugly. HOWEVER, we know that we need to buy one as going to France next year, the baby could be in the seat for 5 hour stints (obviously with breaks). OK, i'm rambling! One was half the price of the other, which has more or less made our mind up. Here it is (don't laugh)

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...playA_56+475_10751_-1_14572_96624_10001_14572

OK, now that car seat only fixes onto Britax prams, so we were wondering about this travel system that also has a car seat (it's exactly the same price to buy without the car seat), so I figured we could use this car seat for out and about locally, and then use the lie flat one for trips up to Manchester then France. Ok, here it is

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...layA_54+475_10751_-1_14601_132333_10001_14601

Now obviously ive not had a chance to look at it, but it just made sense to get one that was compatible. Has anyone weighed up Britax pushchairs?


----------



## firsttimer1

not the pushchairs no; but as i said earlier the testing they do on car seats is second to none :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Your strollers (prams, pushchairs?) and car seats look different than ours. How come I wonder? 
Here's a car seat _like_ the one I have.
https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=10776060
Well, I guess car seats aren't _so_ different but the strollers are.
https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3786341


----------



## loolindley

We ahve ones like that Newfie, but they are generally for kids who are a little older :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Ohhh, I see. That's the only kind I see around here. Man there's a lot to learn :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

There really is! My mil said to me that I will need a matress and bumpers for the cot and I was luke "bumpers???" .. I now know ;)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hi all,

we had a good 'baby' day today. i bought a whole load of maternity clothes in mamas and papas in the 50% off sale which was good.

we played with the prams in mamas and papas and also mothercare.

i now love the sola but don't like the quinny buzz. i quite like the babystyle oyster.

and... we got given/loaned a white swinging crib!!! we went to visit sil and bil and they gave the crib today! so exciting.

i also picked up my free avent breast shells from boots rrp £10.50!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

this is the sola:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-2-in-1-grass/103511100/type-i/


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - Trafford centre has got a John Lewis and a mamas and papas right next to each other though the m&p is pretty small. The boots is also a pretty good one with a big baby section Inc prams.

Mitch - I think one of the plus points about the baby show is pretty much every manufacturer is there and you can test them all out in one place. I am hoping to get one for less than £500 but knowing me I'll fall in love with a more expensive one! If it lasts til they're 4 tho and maybe we have another it won't be so expensive per year of use! Will make sure I can buy one that converts to a double just in case I think.

Kas - great result, my husband can't stand Liverpool so he was delighted!

Had a baked Brie today as a pub starter, god it was good!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ps - I like the look of that second link to the britax travel system, might check that one out!


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake- the sola looks good! x sounds like you had a very beneficial day whilst i was wasting away in front of the footy ;) x

Lozza - think im going to have some baked brie or camembert tomorrow, i just cant control my cheese urges anymore! :cry:

this will be my last week of working from home before the madness which is end of sep /october starts for me . . . cant believe thats ANOTHER weekend gone. 

Night night all :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

The Britax b smart isn't available in the US! Interesting. 

Newfie, I think it just varies by brand. The fancier strollers are so exotic-looking. I think we won't worry about it just yet. 

We had a dinner out with friends tonight and it got canceled... Yay!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and my neighbor mentioned a study about chemicals in car seats--just looked it up and found this: https://www.news4jax.com/health/28753282/detail.html


----------



## wondertwins

I'm in the same unproductive boat as firsttimer. I've been watching American football ALLLLLL weekend long. My only accomplishment is that I have done 1 load of laundry. It's not much, but it's something! :)

Regarding strollers/prams/carseats - I'm a huge fan of the travel systems that combine the baby car-seat with the stroller/pram because they're versatile and will work with both infants and toddlers. I had one with my DS 11 years ago and loved it. Of course, this time.... all bets are off. Some of those infant twin strollers are so humongous that you practically need a bus to transport them! So for the first 5 months, I plan to use one of those stroller frames that lets you click the infant car seats in. (Like this: https://www.doubledeckerstroller.com/index.shtml) Then once the critters are a bit older, I'll get a proper stroller. 

Who knew stroller shopping could be so confusing!

Oh, and in other news.... I HAVE MOVEMENT!!!! I felt the little critters move briefly last night and briefly this morning. If this had been my first pregnancy, I would not have recognized it for movement. But when it happened, it was like a flashback to 12 years ago!


----------



## newfielady

Argh, there's so much different stuff. We'll all be :wacko: before the babies are born. lol. My mom just called and said she picked up 3 netural sleepers and a maternity shirt for me. :D Now if only I could find some jeans. :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Oh, and my neighbor mentioned a study about chemicals in car seats--just looked it up and found this: https://www.news4jax.com/health/28753282/detail.html

Sheesh. There are so many things to worry about!!! :(


----------



## citymouse

I know! It's crazy. And I hate it when people say, "Oh, we never worried about that stuff X years ago and we were fine"--X years ago, things weren't ALL made in China with lax quality standards!

I find it interesting how the chemical levels vary by fabric! How on earth are you supposed to know what the safe fabrics are? 

*Wondertwins,* describe the movement! I'm dying to know if the tweaky twinges I'm feeling could possibly half-a-chance be baby!


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Monday Everybody! 

Yes, Wondertwins, please explain. I've been getting weird feelings too, just don't know what it is! 

I hope you all have a great day and a great week! 

x


----------



## waula

happy monday everyone.... here's to week 15!!! woo!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy monday!

3 of my friends have the britax travel system. one has the old system and two have the new system. The one with the old system loves it and convinced the other two to buy it but they hate it! they have had allsorts of problems with the wheels getting stuck/locked and something about the chassis too.

after taking them back and having them repaired etc, one bought the old model second hand and now loves it. the other has bought a cheap buggy/stroller.

just food for thought, im not even considering the britax after my friends experiences...


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all.

If you google travel system reviews there's one website which seems to rank almost all types out of 10. I think it's Mumsnet but can't be sure. Top one was a Mutsy which I've never heard of.

Danielle, I also had a thought,'were you looking for all day nursery care or just some activities to go to? Have you tried sure start centres as I think they have sessions like baby signing, music & dance stuff etc which can be about 50p a session, last about an hour. If you've got a local library they might advertise things as mine does.


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - have my tickets for the Baby Show in Earls Court the end of October so I think I can wait until then to try out and make a decision. I am just too confused to think about it now! :haha:

Wondertwins - thats really early to feel the babies move!!! Wow.....I get litle flutters but everyone on other threads just usually say its wind :haha:

I am having a real downer day today.....I turned down a new job 8 weeks ago when I knew I was 6 weeks pregnant. It just felt wrong not being open with them. I hate my job now.....not sure how I can hang out for another 5-6 months before mat leave...I am sooo unmotivated and to be honest am totally skivving where I can. But I dont want to be that person....I am more like a workaholic when I love my job (which I did previously) and give it 100%. I Regret turning the other job down BUT it would have been high pressure and lots of travelling in first 6 months (and I didnt know then I was going to have a symptom-less pregnancy til now!!!! :cry:) , launching a new product to UK with all the training of sales people, documentation and marketing stuff....lots of work!!!!......And I wouldnt have got mat pay which I could have managed without. I just felt I couldnt give it 100% when my baby needed that....I can coast in this job but thats making me uncomfortable and stressed! :cry: 

HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I know how you feel about being unmotivated. It gets a bit depressing, when you don't enjoy your job you really want out. I enjoy mine when i'm busy, but at the moment i'm just not, and despite asking for more work (!) its just not forthcoming, hence why i spend so much time on here at the moment! I hate being like this, feel like i'm losing touch with working a bit and getting out of the habit, especially working from home and not seeing people! I then find myself resenting being given work to do, which is ridiculous! It's so hard to self motivate when you either don't enjoy what you're doing, or don't have enough work to do. 

I can't really offer any advice, i'm just hoping to get through to Christmas, then the baby will nearly be here and then i'll only have 2 months left, have a proper break and then come back refreshed in 2013! I need the maternity pay so no way I can leave before then. Sorry, that was a bit of a ramble and not much help!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks Lozza....Its just nice to hear thats its not just me and I am not being stupid. I regret turning down that job every day and i see so many threads on here from girls who are going ahead and taking the new jobs anyway and I doubt my decision :nope:. I turned it down for the right reasons....I would have worked myself into a frenzy, been really busy and if I had been (or may be) ill with pregnancy I would have felt I wasnt doing the job to the best of my ability. At least with 10 years in this company, they know I wouldnt be taking the mickey! 

I am working from home too at the moment...have very little work to do BUT to be honest I should be out seeing customers and filling my own days but havent had the motivation to do so....I just hope no one rumbles me :haha:

I hate feeling like this......wish I was more of a risk taker and had just taken the job (sorry bubba ha ha) x x


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch I think it's perfectly normal to feel this way especially if you have been very career motivated your entire life. As time goes by and you start to get bigger/further on into the pregnancy you will probably feel/know that deep down you made the right decision based on how you felt at the time and I'm a firm believer in going with your gut instinct and that's what you did :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## kymied

loolindley said:


> Wow, what a bargain!!!
> 
> I love some of the attractions at the fair......a butter sculpture...wtf!?! :rofl:

They do it every year, this guy sits in this big display that is refrigerated and adds butter to a wire frame and carves it. This year it is a guy shearing a sheep.



firsttimer1 said:


> There really is! My mil said to me that I will need a matress and bumpers for the cot and I was luke "bumpers???" .. I now know ;)

I heard bumpers are bad, like they can cause the baby to suffocate if they roll on to it.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks Glowstar - not sure if its my hormones but your reply made me all teary. I HAVE been extremely career focussed for 17 years...I am now 38! Its all I have ever known!!!!! Plus because I dont feel very pregnant at the moment and have had a pretty easy ride til now....I dont think I appreciate that it will soon become all encompassing....I will switch my focus to the baby and it will be the primary concern in my life. I just cant imagine it yet....but its coming.

(this is my first......I am an older mum.....not used to thinking about someone else ha ha)

x x x x thank you all x x x x


----------



## newfielady

Don't worry Mitch, we all have our concerns right now. I'm sure you did the right thing. Starting a new, stressful, busy job when you were only 6 weeks would have been challenging. I'm going to have to work two jobs between Dec and Fed to get enough hours for maternity leave. :wacko: Hope I still feel up to it then.


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- I know how you feel about work. I have been very career driven also. I'm an attorney, and I worked very hard to get where I am. However, lately, I just sort of coast through the day, barely able to concentrate. And I actually love my job. I just can't get my brain to cooperate with me lately, and I hate it. I typically work best under pressure, so in an effort to improve things, I've actually let work pile up on my desk, hoping that the pressure of having a bunch of deadlines at once would kick my brain into gear. That's probably a stupid idea. :blush: In any event, I think you made the better decision. You may not be in love with your current job, but it will allow you to get through to the end of the pregnancy, spend time with your little one, and then determine what career option you'll be most passionate about.

Citymouse and other: Okay, so here's the the thing about movement. During my first pregnancy, I didn't feel my DS moving for a long time -- way later than most people. However, once I realized he was definitely kicking, it dawned on me, "oh, I've been feeling that for awhile!" I've heard it described as gas, butterflies, twinges, etc., and I think all of those descriptions are fair. But the thing is, throughout the pregnancy, sometimes it feels like butterflies and sometimes it feels like twinges (and sometimes it feels like a hard broom handle being shoved into your ribs!) :) For me, these first two experiences of movement felt like a little flip inside the lower portion of my belly (right over where Twin A is hanging out). Both times, I was lying down, completely quiet (and gas free!) when it happened, but I wasn't waiting for it to happen. In fact, it took me off guard because it's still early. The fact that I have two little critters in there may explain why I felt it already.


----------



## Glowstar

mitchnorm said:


> Thanks Glowstar - not sure if its my hormones but your reply made me all teary. I HAVE been extremely career focussed for 17 years...I am now 38! Its all I have ever known!!!!! Plus because I dont feel very pregnant at the moment and have had a pretty easy ride til now....I dont think I appreciate that it will soon become all encompassing....I will switch my focus to the baby and it will be the primary concern in my life. I just cant imagine it yet....but its coming.
> 
> (this is my first......I am an older mum.....not used to thinking about someone else ha ha)
> 
> x x x x thank you all x x x x

That's really sweet of you Mitch :hugs: You are going through a MAJOR HUGE change in your life, especially at 38. Nothing wrong with that I might add as I am carrying the torch with you for the older Mums :winkwink: You remind me of my friend. When I had my first baby, I was 24 she was 34. We met at antenatal classes and became firm friends. She had a fantastic job and had never really wanted children. After 13 years of marriage her OH persuaded her. She got pregnant quickly and had a great pregnancy. She had her Mum lined up to look after baby and she was planning to take 6 weeks Mat leave. 

That all changed when her daughter arrived. She was like a different person. She took a lot longer off and ended up going back part-time at first and then flexi.

PS. just from reading your posts on here....you're going to be an amazing Mum :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Hi all!*

Had a BUSSSSSSY day so sorry only just saying howdy :)

*waula *- congrats on being 15 weeks YAY! :happydance:

*Mitch* - think of christmas; think of christmas...... :hugs: Thats what im doing to make it through! Im in exactly the same position as you. For the last couple of months ive worked from home when really i should have been trianing. I will be soooo busy from end of this month tho - and i think actually it will be good for me, time will go faster!

*Kymied* - like everything else in pregnancy the jury seems to be out on bumpers and the suffocation risk. The thing is - not covering the bars can be just as dangerous? Being a mum sounds like one worry after the after; with lots of conflicting evidence! :shrug:

My back is still hurting today - gaaaaahhhhh


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> That's really sweet of you Mitch :hugs: You are going through a MAJOR HUGE change in your life, especially at 38. Nothing wrong with that I might add as I am carrying the torch with you for the older Mums :winkwink: You remind me of my friend. When I had my first baby, I was 24 she was 34. We met at antenatal classes and became firm friends. She had a fantastic job and had never really wanted children. After 13 years of marriage her OH persuaded her. She got pregnant quickly and had a great pregnancy. She had her Mum lined up to look after baby and she was planning to take 6 weeks Mat leave.
> 
> That all changed when her daughter arrived. She was like a different person. She took a lot longer off and ended up going back part-time at first and then flexi.
> 
> PS. just from reading your posts on here....you're going to be an amazing Mum :winkwink:

Sounds exactly like me....I never really thought I wanted kids. OH didnt have to persuade me but as he is 2 1/2 years younger and most of our friends are around 32-35....I said to him we had best get started if we EVER wanted them as I probably shouldnt waste time as I was older ha ha.

I always thought I'd go back to work fulltime....no worries...but I have been changing my mind slightly even in the last few weeks. Might be speaking to my company to look at going back 4 days a week and see what they say.....HOWEVER it could be time for a complete change...who knows! :winkwink:

x x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> My back is still hurting today - gaaaaahhhhh

Rubbish about your back.....you want to get some heat pads and put those on....I saw them advertised in the Boots Parenting Club magazine.

FYI - if anyone in the UK are not a member of the Boots Parenting Club...DO IT!! You can convert straight from your normal Advantage card. You get loads more points for baby purchases AND a free changing bag, got my breast shell things (not completely sure on those but they were £11 full price) plus money off other things :happydance:

Cupcake - I think you were talking about it??

x


----------



## citymouse

Mitch - no regrets allowed! You never know what the other option could have been--maybe taking on the new job would have been too stressful and made you unhealthy. You can't beat yourself up over a decision you put so much thought into.

Regarding bumpers, there's a thread somewhere with links to mesh bumpers--they add padding and keep baby inside, but they are completely breathable. I think I'll get one of those. You can find them at Amazon, I think.


----------



## firsttimer1

a mesh bumper? thanks for tip will take a look :)


----------



## firsttimer1

this the sorta thing?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Inf...Z57I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316445058&sr=8-1


----------



## Glowstar

I used bumpers with both mine. You can put it at the foot end when they are tiny :winkwink: until they are big enough to sit up and pull it...then remove it.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> this the sorta thing?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Inf...Z57I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316445058&sr=8-1

Oooh they look nice AND they are neutral :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> My back is still hurting today - gaaaaahhhhh
> 
> Rubbish about your back.....you want to get some heat pads and put those on....I saw them advertised in the Boots Parenting Club magazine.
> 
> FYI - if anyone in the UK are not a member of the Boots Parenting Club...DO IT!! You can convert straight from your normal Advantage card. You get loads more points for baby purchases AND a free changing bag, got my breast shell things (not completely sure on those but they were £11 full price) plus money off other things :happydance:
> 
> Cupcake - I think you were talking about it??
> 
> xClick to expand...

I just joined the other day...I didn't even have a proper advantage card...so once all that comes through I'll be claiming my freebies :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

This is what I will probably get, Kas: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Airwrap-Si...f=sr_1_3?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1316445473&sr=1-3


----------



## lozza1uk

There's so much to think about isn't there! I'm trying to decide if I want to buy a crib or moses basket first and then a cot, or just have the cot from the start. Sooo many decisions to make!:shrug:

I signed up for the the Boots parenting club this morning, it didn't mention a free changing bag so I hope that wasn't a short term offer!


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi ladies!! :flower:

I haven't posted for quite a while but I have been trying to keep up with all your lovely chatter and gossip!! It's a job in itself!! :haha:

Hope you're all doing well - can't believe we're all in the second trimester now - it is defo going quicker than those first few weeks of waiting before we could tell people!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I'm ok, been feeling quite tired out (but have been very busy, so not too worried!). Thought the dreadful sickness has gone but seems to have come back with a vengeance the last few days...pah! :nope:

Anyways, all this chatter about cots/ pushchairs etc has sent me into a slight panic!!!! I know there is lots of time...but I truly have no idea where to start!!! Think I'm gonna pick my new-mummy mate's mind and get a few tips etc. 

Having quite a stressful day as my wonderful sister is having quite a major operation today :cry: I have spoken to the ward and the op took longer than they thought and she is still coming around in recovery - I need to call back after 5pm. So hope all has gone well, love her to bits. :cry:

Take care lovelies xxxx :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> There's so much to think about isn't there! I'm trying to decide if I want to buy a crib or moses basket first and then a cot, or just have the cot from the start. Sooo many decisions to make!:shrug:
> 
> I signed up for the the Boots parenting club this morning, it didn't mention a free changing bag so I hope that wasn't a short term offer!

I dont think so....when you get the magazine and letter through it has loads of vouchers attached to it which you can tear off. The changing bag is usual price around £30 and you get it free when you buy a pack of Pampers New Born nappies or active fit....you also get a £1 voucher for these too so you can use together :thumbup:

I hope they send more stuff :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> Having quite a stressful day as my wonderful sister is having quite a major operation today :cry: I have spoken to the ward and the op took longer than they thought and she is still coming around in recovery - I need to call back after 5pm. So hope all has gone well, love her to bits. :cry:
> 
> Take care lovelies xxxx :kiss:

Hi Nicnak.....Hope your sisters operation goes OK :hugs: x x and if you find out any good snippets of information from your new mummy source...share! :happydance:


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Having quite a stressful day as my wonderful sister is having quite a major operation today :cry: I have spoken to the ward and the op took longer than they thought and she is still coming around in recovery - I need to call back after 5pm. So hope all has gone well, love her to bits. :cry:
> 
> Take care lovelies xxxx :kiss:
> 
> Hi Nicnak.....Hope your sisters operation goes OK :hugs: x x and if you find out any good snippets of information from your new mummy source...share! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks alot Mitch :flower: xx

And any helpful snippets will of course be shared out here first!!! :thumbup: x


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Having quite a stressful day as my wonderful sister is having quite a major operation today :cry: I have spoken to the ward and the op took longer than they thought and she is still coming around in recovery - I need to call back after 5pm. So hope all has gone well, love her to bits. :cry:
> 
> Take care lovelies xxxx :kiss:
> 
> Hi Nicnak.....Hope your sisters operation goes OK :hugs: x x and if you find out any good snippets of information from your new mummy source...share! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks alot Mitch :flower: xx
> 
> And any helpful snippets will of course be shared out here first!!! :thumbup: xClick to expand...

P.s I was scared witless by all the pram talk yesterday too :wacko:. I am forgetting about it until the Baby Show end of next month....otherwise I will drive myself crackers!!! :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hee-he...totally agree Mitch!!! I'm in denial for a little bit longer I reckon - these things will get bought but I cannot get my head around it all at the mo!!!!! :dohh::shrug::dohh::shrug:


----------



## newfielady

Yes, please. Any information we get we must share it. We're all clueless here :rofl:
Feeling a little off today. :sick: But the good news is I got my new glasses. I can see again! :wohoo: Going to the thrift store (or the second hand store I guess some people would call it) to see if they have any maternity clothes. This is getting crazy :wacko:. I soon will have to stay naked because that's all that fits.:flasher::rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

PS Mitch for what it's worth I do think you've made the right decision re your job. :thumbup: 

Being pregnant is a stressful enough time (even if you've had a reasonably 'easy' pregnancy so far). I also hate feel de-motivated at work and not being busy so can really appreciate where you are coming from. However I feel that we should follow our gut feeling - which it seems you have - and not have any regrets!! Perhaps being in a job where you feel safe is exactly what you and baby need at the moment...figure out the future when it comes!! :hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> PS Mitch for what it's worth I do think you've made the right decision re your job. :thumbup:
> 
> Being pregnant is a stressful enough time (even if you've had a reasonably 'easy' pregnancy so far). I also hate feel de-motivated at work and not being busy so can really appreciate where you are coming from. However I feel that we should follow our gut feeling - which it seems you have - and not have any regrets!! Perhaps being in a job where you feel safe is exactly what you and baby need at the moment...figure out the future when it comes!! :hugs::hugs:
> xx

Thank you Nicnak......you have all been really great today when I have been feeling down. I dont think my OH quite understands (bless him!) - he has just said before ' if you want to take the job, then do it.....if its really what you want etc etc'......but what I think I really needed is for people like you all in the same situation to say 'you have made the right decision for you and bubba and dont feel bad about it'.

I just feel I have missed a great opportunity....but they say that everything happens for a reason.

Thanks everyone and sorry to be a right moaner :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

NicNak, hope you get good sister news soon!


----------



## firsttimer1

is anyone brave enough to post any bump photos? :)

im intrigued to see other bumps :rofl: - i will post one tomo morning when i have my camera to upload to here :)


----------



## mitchnorm

I took a photo last night.....but I am sure mine is just bloat still at the moment :nope:

I WANT A PROPER BABY BUMP!!!!:cry:


----------



## newfielady

I'm feeling huge! I know I'm not very big yet but I'm bigger than _I've_ ever been. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







13+1weeks 001.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9









13+1weeks 002.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## firsttimer1

Newfie - gorgeous little bump! :dance:

Mitch - prettttty plllleeeease post a bump photo?? in fact youve not posted one before have you?? pretty please with a cherry on top? :)

I will see if mine will upload from phone :)


----------



## mitchnorm

OK....let me go see what I can do :winkwink:


----------



## newfielady

This is my progress. As you can see, only my black yoga pants still fit. Luckily I own 4 pairs :haha:https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/131weeks002-1.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

ok here is my bump first of all at 13 weeks..... and then today at 14 weeks + 5days 

not much of a change but my back ache suggests differently :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

great progression newfie! :)


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> This is my progress. As you can see, only my black yoga pants till fit. Luckily I own 4 pairs :haha:https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/131weeks002-1.jpg

Newfie! So cute! Thanks for sharing. Also - your pics allayed my fears a little as I was somewhat concerned my bump seems to have shrunk. But it seems I am following the same pattern as you - and mine is now lower like your latest pic. Also it's fairly hard now. Maybe almost all bump and little bloat??

How fun. :)

Oooh FT - looks the same for you! Like your bump has lowered a bit! :)


----------



## citymouse

I have no bump yet! No way am I posting pictures of my chub. :blush: 

Oh, the funniest thing happened to me yesterday. DH was working all day, and when he got home, we had no idea what to make for dinner. I was kind of craving Subway (plus, it's healthy!) but he has a Subway near his office and thinks of it as "lunch" food. Nothing we had in the house sounded good, so I finally (after much whining and trying to coax him into driving me) go in my car and drove myself over to Subway. 

When I walked in, I saw that the only other customer in the place was another pregnant lady, all by herself. :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Yes redsox. Like at 9 weeks you can see I'm bloated up but now I think it's just bump. It's lower (like you said) and it's mostly hard. 
They're is a bit of difference there ft. Also, if that a DYSON vacuum I see. :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer actually - looking at my photos side by side i can DEFO see a change, like its lower - whoop whoop :)

citymouse - come on get ur pic up ;)

NEWFIE - yup, that is my OH's beloved dyson. He was DESPERATE for one and now moans when he is asked to use it haha!


----------



## redsox

Yay for lower bumps!!!! That just made me so happy to SEE something we are all experiencing. Too cool!

And Newfie - you just killed me with spotting the Dyson. Too too funny.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies how r u all

seen alot of u are worries about what u need what u will use etc if annnyyyy of u have any questions ask away i love giving adive pm mo face book or on here

i have had nooo energy at all izzy has finally got another took number 7. ive just had a really lazy day playing the sims hehe xxx

my 10 week bupit no top up shots yet cos of my horrible stechmarks :nope::cry:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mitchnorm

Mine still looks like bloat...it is hard lower down but I dont think its proper baby bump yet :nope:

I did take a couple at Week 8 and 11 but on another phone which I cant upload from....
 



Attached Files:







Surrey Heath-20110919-00019.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mitchnorm

Crumbs I look CHUB!!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

mitch u donnnttt u look slimmer than me i am a size 12 xx

rekon they will accept me in 2nd try :(


----------



## citymouse

Cute bumps, ladies!



firsttimer1 said:


> citymouse - come on get ur pic up ;)

Hells no, I told you, there's nothing to see! I don't need the whole internet gaping at my salsa con queso belly. I'll share pics when there's something to look at. Right now I just look like I have a bulgy pubic bone. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

xdaniellexpx said:


> mitch u donnnttt u look slimmer than me i am a size 12 xx
> 
> rekon they will accept me in 2nd try :(

Dive into second tri if you want! I've been posting in there for weeks. It's not like there's an entrance committee. Just go and post if you have something to contribute!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey I cant remember who is finding out the gender and who isnt? I notice a load of Team Yellow indications on the first post......are they still valid? Or any changes of mind yet?

What about the rest of you?? :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

I'm definitely finding out! I even go back over my 12 week ultrasound video to look for clues!


----------



## newfielady

You got a little bump forming there mitch.
Cirymouse, my bump is from salt and vinegar chips. :)
Redsox, I don't miss much. :haha: I just noticed the Dyson vacuum because I asked for one and my husband had a fit when he saw how much they were. :rofl:

Still :yellow: for me.


----------



## citymouse

There should also be team orange and team green for team yellow people who think they might be pink or blue! 

This having babies is a complicated business... oh yeah, and I got up to pee FOUR times last night! What the what?


----------



## lauraclili

O'm undecided about whether to find out or not. DH is dead set against it but I want to find out because I'm really worried that I'll be disappointed if it's a boy. I know that makes me sound horrible but I know DH has always wanted a girl and I really want this to be his little girl. Of course I'll be happy with boy or girl and just want them to be happy and healthy but I want some time to get to grips with the idea, if you see what I mean! 

I've taken a bump pic but I'm not posting it - no way! You girls make me feel like a whale! You're all so slim! 

x


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> Hey I cant remember who is finding out the gender and who isnt? I notice a load of Team Yellow indications on the first post......are they still valid? Or any changes of mind yet?
> 
> What about the rest of you?? :winkwink:

Mitch and Danielle - adorbs! :)

And Mitch - it definitely looks like a preggo belly not chubs. :)

As for team Yellow - we are still undecided. DH wants to be surprised, but I think for some reason he's changing his mind. We'll see - we have 38 days until the next scan, so plenty of time to decide.


----------



## redsox

citymouse said:


> There should also be team orange and team green for team yellow people who think they might be pink or blue!
> 
> This having babies is a complicated business... oh yeah, and I got up to pee FOUR times last night! What the what?

Weird! Last night was the first time I DIDN'T get up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redsox

lauraclili said:


> O'm undecided about whether to find out or not. DH is dead set against it but I want to find out because I'm really worried that I'll be disappointed if it's a boy. I know that makes me sound horrible but I know DH has always wanted a girl and I really want this to be his little girl. Of course I'll be happy with boy or girl and just want them to be happy and healthy but I want some time to get to grips with the idea, if you see what I mean!
> 
> I've taken a bump pic but I'm not posting it - no way! You girls make me feel like a whale! You're all so slim!
> 
> x

Laura - I feel the same way but it's because DH wants a boy! :) 

He did sweetly say the other day how happy he would be with a girl. And he is SOO attached to a friend's 5 month old daughter and holds her whenever we visit. When we saw them the other night he was loving on her and said "Hi beautiful!!!!" MELTED. MY. HEART. :)

Eeek - triple post. Sorry!


----------



## mitchnorm

Well I took the plunge and told all our friends on Saturday that we were not finding out....stops all the questions....

In fact....I THINK we may find out and not tell anyone that we know. just keep it for myself and hubby :thumbup:

A friend of our did that but made the mistake of telling people that they knew but werent telling and they spent the next 4 months trying to avoid being caught out by everyone.

Still not 100% decided though


----------



## citymouse

They say as your uterus moves up, you get a temporary reprieve from all the peeing, LOL. Maybe you're in the eye of the storm.

I swear, between the peeing, my DH's sleepless flailing, a pack of coyotes howling for five minutes across the street, the dog coming into the bedroom and needing to be taken back out, and me waking randomly at 4 am to worry that the dishwasher hadn't been run, I must have woken up 8 different times last night. It's a good thing I'm an expert at going back to sleep quickly. I think that skill will serve me well when the baby comes! But DH is going to have to sleep in the guest room. 

I'm craving a chicken sausage on toast with mustard and relish. This is huge because I haven't craved meat for weeks! Better go cook it up.


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - never be ashamed of stretch marks; they are BABY marks :) and yay for Izzy getting her 7th tooth! :) sooo cute - any toothy photos? :) and come over to second tri hun - why not?? xxx

mitch - that is sooooooooooooooooooo a baby bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Cute bumps, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> citymouse - come on get ur pic up ;)
> 
> Hells no, I told you, there's nothing to see! I don't need the whole internet gaping at my salsa con queso belly. I'll share pics when there's something to look at. Right now I just look like I have a bulgy pubic bone. :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL!!! Now I want some salsa con queso!!!

Newfie, Firtstimer, Danielle & Mitchnorm - Such cute bumps!!!!! You guys all look really great.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am defo finding out going to book a private gender scan at 16/17 weeks x


----------



## lozza1uk

Still yellow. Similar to Redsox DH really wants a boy, I don't want to give him 5 months to lose interest if it's a girl. Figure if it just pops out he'll be so happy to see a healthy baby he won't mind. Thats how serious he is about wanting a boy!! 

Pretty sure my bump is just fat from unhealthy eating in the first tri to stave off nausea! Maybe in a week or so!


----------



## firsttimer1

Im still team :yellow: too

cant wiat to find out whast your having danielle :)


----------



## redsox

lozza1uk said:


> Still yellow. Similar to Redsox DH really wants a boy, I don't want to give him 5 months to lose interest if it's a girl. Figure if it just pops out he'll be so happy to see a healthy baby he won't mind. Thats how serious he is about wanting a boy!!
> 
> Pretty sure my bump is just fat from unhealthy eating in the first tri to stave off nausea! Maybe in a week or so!

That was my tactic before as well Lozza - but now I feel like it would be time for him to adjust and get excited about a girl. Hard to know. 

I hate saying this, but I might defer to him on this - I am just happy for a baby regardless of gender, and I know he is too. 

That being said, went to a shower this weekend for a couple who don't know (they also haven't had any scans!) and it was a little odd. That might have been the couple and not the fact it wasn't a gender-specific shower. :haha:

Much to my husband's previous point - they did get a LOT of functional baby gear that people likely got them because there weren't cutesy boy or girl clothes to shop for....I am still uncertain about team Yellow. Might be the way to go...


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bumps Girls :kiss:


----------



## 2nd time

i need to get a bump shot on you wont blieve how massiveit is although i do have some xtra pading lol


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - post a photo! :)


----------



## redsox

Also - those ladies on their 2nd (or more!) aren't you popping a lot quicker than your first? I heard that after the first time, those muscles have stretched before and therefore you 'bump' out a lot quicker. Seems to the be the case with others I have seen.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening, lovely bump photos people! can't do mine tonight but might another night...

we put up the crib my sister in law gave us tonight. i gave it a good wash with Cif and its come up like new. its so exciting! its in the spare room out of sight now.

i think i have nearly exhausted the freebies now. i have some vouchers for sainsburys little ones club. you have to buy any pack of nappies and then you get a mum and baby bath pack!


----------



## KellyC75

redsox said:


> Also - those ladies on their 2nd (or more!) aren't you popping a lot quicker than your first? I heard that after the first time, those muscles have stretched before and therefore you 'bump' out a lot quicker. Seems to the be the case with others I have seen.

Oh yes ~ I look about 7 months gone already! :haha: 

Seriously, my belly button is a little bit 'sticky out' already! :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies - need advice asap LOL - im about to buy some maternity trousers from next; so i get ''stretchy narrow waist band'' or ''over the bump''???


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

my feeling is to go for the under bump ones.my jeans still fit fine under the bump and i think they will fit you better whilst you only have a small bump. i think the over bump will be better later on ... just my two penneth worth


----------



## lauraclili

My favourites are all stretchy narrow waist band type... I think over bump ones will be good when we're bigger though...


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies! thin band ones it is! x


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> ladies - need advice asap LOL - im about to buy some maternity trousers from next; so i get ''stretchy narrow waist band'' or ''over the bump''???

I had 'over the bump' with DD ~ Ordered some the other day & the band is huge, so defo better for when we are bigger!

I have ordered the narrow waist band ones & they are great....They did keep falling down at first, then one day when going to the toilet I noticed they have side fasteners, so you can make them a little tighter to start :thumbup: My tip there :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

I've only got 2 pairs of trousers, one of each band type and prefer the over bump, especially with it about to be winter, will keep the drafts out! Might just be cos the narrow bump jeans were given to me and I think are a bit small anyway.

Redsox, I take your point, but I've also always told myself i wont fine out, I just really want the surprise and DH is happy as I'm so adamant!


----------



## citymouse

I bought a pair of maternity lounge pants and they fit me fine in the morning, but as the day went on, I must have been getting less bloated, because I was afraid they would fall off when I took the dog out in the evening! 

At Target they have maternity jeans that are over-the-bump, but you can fold the band down when you're smaller, if you want to. We're lucky that it will still be cool weather when we're all big, so we won't be hating over-the-bump stuff as much as the poor summer prego ladies must!


----------



## firsttimer1

yay so excited! ordered some Next maternity pants / trousers and they will be here in time for all my mad training dates :) i can look smart after all :) Got carried away and got 4 tops too ;) Yay me!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

yay FT!

i wore my maternity dress to work for the first time today and it was sooo comfortable!


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> Also - those ladies on their 2nd (or more!) aren't you popping a lot quicker than your first? I heard that after the first time, those muscles have stretched before and therefore you 'bump' out a lot quicker. Seems to the be the case with others I have seen.

I am popping before I had my first I know that - I still just kinda look chunky. This pregnancy is def. different from my daughter though, symptom wise


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely bump pics ladies :kiss::hugs:

Here's mine from tonight 12 weeks 5 days :thumbup:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_BDE86ADC-A22E-CD9B-ED6A-CFA5FCC5088F.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

got a feeling i may get used to maternity trousers very quickly ;) 

Just noticed how much the tummy is sticking out now on my signature countdown picture below! and its pretty much how my actual tummy looks! :dance:

just watching this programme on sandhurst and our friend is in it -sooooooo weird


----------



## firsttimer1

pristock230 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Also - those ladies on their 2nd (or more!) aren't you popping a lot quicker than your first? I heard that after the first time, those muscles have stretched before and therefore you 'bump' out a lot quicker. Seems to the be the case with others I have seen.
> 
> I am popping before I had my first I know that - I still just kinda look chunky. This pregnancy is def. different from my daughter though, symptom wiseClick to expand...

different in what way hun? the way your growing or do u mean differences in MS, headaches etc


----------



## pristock230

mitchnorm said:


> Hey I cant remember who is finding out the gender and who isnt? I notice a load of Team Yellow indications on the first post......are they still valid? Or any changes of mind yet?
> 
> What about the rest of you?? :winkwink:

We will be finding out but our scan isn't until I am 20 weeks so we still have some time


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> just watching this programme on sandhurst and our friend is in it -sooooooo weird

We recently saw one of our neighbors on a reality show and it was so surreal--we knew she was crazy, but not THAT crazy!


----------



## firsttimer1

glowstar - WOWWWWWW YOUR BUMP! amazzzzzzzing!!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> glowstar - WOWWWWWW YOUR BUMP! amazzzzzzzing!!!!!

Do you like my Bra too :haha:

Seriously I am huge...I'm seriously worried about how big I am going to end up :wacko: I keep telling myself it's my age and because it's my 3rd :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

im sure it will all even out glow ;) and who cares as its allllllll baby :happydance:

ps. loving the bra :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

It's a New Look special :haha: not the bump...the bra :rofl:

Yay you for buying mat clothes :thumbup: personally I prefer over the bump...soooooooooo much comfier IMHO :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

as for the pants, i really liked over the bump with my 2 dd. with my 3 ds i hated them and never wore them. my tummy was so itchy i would be scratching it all day if i had anything on it. i wore under the bump with them. plus my tummy was really sensitive like it just bugged me in general with my last 2, like everything was too tight on my tummy

the bump pics look amazing ladies!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

i will prob get over the bump when i have more of a bump lol xxx love the idea of a baby bump from new look! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow glowstar...your bumps amazing (bra nice too :haha:)

I have one pair of over bump mat trousers although i feel a bit in limbo...too small to need them but too big for normal ones :dohh:

Loving Britain and Irelands next top model.....my fav from the start is in the final :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

oooo yer dont say who; ive recorded it mitch ;)


----------



## Glowstar

I'm seriously beginning to wonder when I will actually start GLOWING as my username suggests....I look like utter shite at the moment :nope: I'm blonde but dye my hair dark.....not had it done since found out as too worried over having it done....so I look like a reverse chav :nope:
Now I have suddenly developed dry skin all over my eyelids and my forehead...like an allergic reaction.

This is how I normally look....

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/56595_170032483011601_100000145528235_590622_4701982_o.jpg

This is me now :shrug:

https://inyourface.ocregister.com/files/2008/09/shrek-2-princess-fiona.jpg


----------



## Glowstar

mitchnorm said:


> Wow glowstar...your bumps amazing (bra nice too :haha:)
> 
> I have one pair of over bump mat trousers although i feel a bit in limbo...too small to need them but too big for normal ones :dohh:
> 
> Loving Britain and Irelands next top model.....my fav from the start is in the final :happydance:

Ooooo don't tell me anything I've recorded the WHOLE series and going to watch it all at once :winkwink:

I'm also waiting for the US version of Dancing with the Stars to start on Watch Channel on Sky 26th September :winkwink: should be interesting with the likes of Rikki Lake and Chaz Bono (Cher's son/daughter)


----------



## firsttimer1

hahahaha glow LOL :rofl:

i feel the same hun - my skin is ggrrrrr; me weight is grrrrr; my enthusiasm to try to look good is grrrrrr...

....and yet at week 15 we apparently start to glow???????? well thats 1 day away for me... cant see it myself!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> oooo yer dont say who; ive recorded it mitch ;)

Ooooh whos your fav?


----------



## mitchnorm

Ha ha glowstar!!!

My skin is far better than it has been in recent weeks.....i was soooo spotty :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

i managed to avoid any spots; and someone actually said my skin looked nice the other day - but it just feels DRRRRY to me :(

cant wait for the ''glow'' - if its not there when i wake up on Weds morn at 15 weeks then im going to declare war. Just not sure on who yet.


----------



## citymouse

:rofl: Glowstar! 

Well, I've managed to get through most of the day without accomplishing a single damn thing. Go me! I need to get some work done.


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- def start to show earlier. i was 5 1/2 mos in a bikini with no bump with my first. popped at about 6 months. the rest my bump develops earlier and more slowly. 

glow :rofl: you are a good looking lady :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Off to bed ladies :hugs: nighty night xxxx


----------



## pristock230

firsttimer1 said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Also - those ladies on their 2nd (or more!) aren't you popping a lot quicker than your first? I heard that after the first time, those muscles have stretched before and therefore you 'bump' out a lot quicker. Seems to the be the case with others I have seen.
> 
> I am popping before I had my first I know that - I still just kinda look chunky. This pregnancy is def. different from my daughter though, symptom wiseClick to expand...
> 
> different in what way hun? the way your growing or do u mean differences in MS, headaches etcClick to expand...

I am so tired, I am breaking out in random places and with my daughter I had the cleares skin, I feel like I am a teenager going through puberty! lol. It's weird though I am not breaking out on my face, just on my back and chest. My hair is growing like a weed! I swear I could shave 2 times a day! lol


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Also - those ladies on their 2nd (or more!) aren't you popping a lot quicker than your first? I heard that after the first time, those muscles have stretched before and therefore you 'bump' out a lot quicker. Seems to the be the case with others I have seen.
> 
> I am popping before I had my first I know that - I still just kinda look chunky. This pregnancy is def. different from my daughter though, symptom wiseClick to expand...
> 
> different in what way hun? the way your growing or do u mean differences in MS, headaches etcClick to expand...
> 
> I am so tired, I am breaking out in random places and with my daughter I had the cleares skin, I feel like I am a teenager going through puberty! lol. It's weird though I am not breaking out on my face, just on my back and chest. My hair is growing like a weed! I swear I could shave 2 times a day! lolClick to expand...

Oooh I am having the exact same! (Though add spots on the chin - yuck!)

Wonder if this mean boys for us????


----------



## pristock230

Redsox - not too sure, people said the same when I was pregnant with my daughter - "oh your so sick, that's a boy" so I had it stuck in my head I was having a boy, when I went for my scan they told me girl and my mouth dropped cause I was so sure it was a boy. So who knows, I will keep telling myself it's 50/50 until they tell me otherwise


----------



## citymouse

Half the people say sickness means girl and half say boy! Nobody has any idea what they're talking about!

Ugh, we have an electrician doing work, and he tried to open the storage area by fiddling with the impossible combination lock and locking it in the process. He asked me to help and I said, "Oh, it's never locked--" but of course it is now. God only knows the combination--and even with that, it's nearly impossible to open. Dumb man!


----------



## newfielady

I am breaking out a bit. I normally don't have any pimples so 2 seems like MAJOR to me. :dohh: I know how you feel about the maternity pants mitch. I don't fit into regular pants but I think maternity pants would be to big :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol i have heard all the wives tales too. everyone has their idea of how pregnancy effects your body and what it means genderwise. after having 5 kids i can honestly say there is nothing i can think of that has told me oh this one is a boy, or oh it must be a girl. 

so i am considering staying team yellow for this one. my DH will still find out, he always does and feels like he bonds with the baby more that way. so i wouldnt take that away from him. that would also mean that i would be able to find out at a moments notice if i changed my mind. he would also be able to pick out the baby book, picture outfit, some clothes, and other gender specific items we usually choose together. so its not like anything would change except that i wouldnt know. not sure what im gonna do yet. we have our 20 week scan on halloween morning so i have a minute to decide.


----------



## wondertwins

Glowstar, that is a sexy damn bump! :thumbup:

I'm definitely showing sooner with this pregnancy even though I've technically gained less weight. (During my first pregnancy, I gorged myself on comfort food to offset the MS. This time, that hasn't been an issue.) And it's not just the bottom part of my belly. It's like I have a shelf protruding a few inches above my belly button (where all my internal organs are being smashed) and then I have my baby bump below that. The shelf part is rock hard. The baby bump has a little cushion to it. ;) All in all.... it makes for a very thick looking midsection. 

Oh, and I have horrible stretch marks. Who called them baby marks? :) Whatever you call them, they make a lovely road map all over my lower torso. :(

As for maternity pants... I bought some from Target that have the big panel over the belly, but it goes all the way around (even on the backside). It's way too huge for me right now, but I can fold it down in half (sort of like a belly band) which helps to keep the pants up for now, and it gives me room to grow. However, I think the below the belly kind are good to have too. At the end of my first pregnancy, I couldn't stand for any fabric to touch my skin (which felt like it was going to tear in two), so I hated the big panel pants. At that point, I resorted to hanging out at my house mostly nude. Not pretty. :blush:

Regarding gender scans.... I will definitely find out. I do love the romance of leaving it to be a surprise, but the control freak in me wants to plan, which means shopping in advance! :) Plus, if we have girls, my OH will need the extra time to pull himself off the floor and prepare. (He's scared of girls) :)


----------



## citymouse

I keep reading threads about how rude old people are (there's one in third tri)... I don't think old people in the US are as rude as old people in the UK, LOL. Terrible drivers (though I can hardly talk on that front), but these threads are full of horror stories of old people running into you with shopping carts and practically knocking you over on buses! Is it really like that? 

I wonder if it's because they had to toughen up to live through WWII?

I've seen rude old people around but they mostly just complain about life in general or are rude to waitresses. Nothing like the out and out aggression that seems to be rampant in the UK! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Glowstar - hilarious before and after pictures!:rofl:

Citymouse - I haven't read the threads but generally I don't think old people in the UK are rude, most are lovely! Although I agree about the driving, last week I was walking to the shop and my next door neighbour cycled past. The next minute about 50 metres in front of me she was hit by a car. She was OK but the point of the story was the woman driving was 89 and didn't see her. I was amazed she was still driving, her and her husband both seemed a little gaga!


----------



## KellyC75

I want to post a bump pic, but cant work out how to start up my webcam to take the pic? :comp::shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

KellyC75 said:


> I want to post a bump pic, but cant work out how to start up my webcam to take the pic? :comp::shrug:

No idea sorry, but i like the computer smiley! Is the webcam separate from the computer? If so maybe it needs switching on separately? (That sounds so patronising, sorry! Its always the simplest thing though!)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how ru all 
seen uall had a chat about britians next top model 1 of my best mates was on it the year befor last :D

i am defently showing more with this 1 with izzy i was around 18 weeks xx


----------



## KellyC75

lozza1uk said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I want to post a bump pic, but cant work out how to start up my webcam to take the pic? :comp::shrug:
> 
> No idea sorry, but i like the computer smiley! Is the webcam separate from the computer? If so maybe it needs switching on separately? (That sounds so patronising, sorry! Its always the simplest thing though!)Click to expand...

No, its built in...I can take a picture via my windows live messenger, but then dont know how to share the picture! :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Pristock *- like citymouse i always heard sickness = girl LOL :) thats why as ive had no MS i got it into my head im having a boy. If i have a girl...well... i wont believe it! :rofl:

*wondertwins* - i called stretch marks baby marks :) my cousin always said to me that he loved his wives ''baby marks'' as they were made by baby....awwwwww

*blessedmomma* - even though im 100% team :yellow: ; if i knew my OH knew i wouldnt be able to stop hounding him all day! I just know it :) You have more strength than me :)

*citymouse* - no old people arent really like that :rofl: You get the odd old person who rams you with a trolley, but in my honest opinion - i moan more about women with prams!!! Honestly!! Ive met some who think they own the pavement. Its one of the reasons im getting a good baby sling for food shopping! 

*kelly* - no idea hun as i only use my phone. Im not as fan of fiddly technology LOL

*danielle* - morning! oooo what was ur friend called who was on the show??

xxx

*ladies *- i have a hard ridge going along the top of my pelvis bone area... er..... what is it?


----------



## Glowstar

Firsttimer - I was never sick or felt sick with either of my girls...so the old wives tale is a load of cr*p. With this one...I've felt really sick/been sick and generally felt garbage :haha: I keep thinking only a man would make me feel like this...but then again...who knows :shrug:

The ridge along the top of your pelvic bone is your uterus I think?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

her name was chloe cummings long blond hair xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar said:


> Firsttimer - I was never sick or felt sick with either of my girls...so the old wives tale is a load of cr*p. With this one...I've felt really sick/been sick and generally felt garbage :haha: I keep thinking only a man would make me feel like this...but then again...who knows :shrug:
> 
> The ridge along the top of your pelvic bone is your uterus I think?

hahaha - i keep thinking ''if this was a girl, she would make me pay for being locked up inside there!'' - so the opposite of you! I dont know why as i have no proof, but i would bet the top of my back that this is a boy. LOL. roll on march!

so is that ridge the top of my uterus? have u ladies got it as well yeh? will it slowly move up and create a bump then? i dont really get it all haha. I need a picture book!

danielle - i vaguely remember your friend, must have been so much fun to be on the show. what an experience!


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

Been keeping up with you but busy so unable to post. Until today as I'm working from home. I told my boss yesterday and he was lovely about it - he has two young daughters which he dotes on.

We're staying team yellow, for definite, it's really important to us that this little bean 'enjoys' no expectations, personification or pre-conceived ideas, but that is just me. 

I'm a dresses and skirts kind of woman so I've picked up one maternity dress from ebay ages ago, a divine Missoni dress in the dregs of the Tk Maxx clearance that is bubble shaped so great for pregnancy. That's it, I'm on the lookout for a few pieces and perhaps a cape for winter. 

No bump for me, yet, I lie there in bed first thing and definitely feel a low bump but then I realise I just need a wee (I don't wake up during the night needing one) and it's gone after I've been. I'd like some tiny bump, so I know its there.

Anyone NOT said on facebook? MrC is badgering me about it as his family are dying to say something but I have too many networks on there that are not personal. I *might* say something after 20 weeks. 

We ordered one thing and it was here when I got back from visiting family. It's a Red Kite Premier baby carrier which comes with the CUTEST outdoor sleeping bag. Ideal for around here where it's hilly, rainy and cold a lot of the time. We were both trying it on and MrC got all emotional. 

OK, back to work. Might post a bump photo later but there really is little difference.


----------



## firsttimer1

Nice to hear from you MrsC :) A bump photo later would be lovely - it doesnt matter how small the bump is, they are all great! 

Luckily i only have friends (no work colleagues etc) on FB so we were happy to announce after the scan.

Ladies i cant believe im 15 weeks tomorrow and that some of you are already 15/16 weeks. I think Looley is nearly 17 weeks?? 

We started this journey at 3 or 4 weeks .... amazing really :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I know! we 'roll over' on the same day each week, we are exactly 2 weeks apart :winkwink: think I'm a peach tomorrow?? what are you?? 

*waves* to Mrs C...we'd love to see your bump :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

I have a "No Work Colleagues" policy on facebook so was happy to announce. I did wait until i'd told work though just in case. 

I'm a Wednesday roll over too, it's become my favourite day of the week! 

From friends' experiences morning sickness doesn't appear to be any sort of indicator of sex! I have no kind of sixth sense as to what i might be having (DH thinks boy, but that's because he wants one, plus he's decided that the face on the scan looked exactly like him!!!! Can't see it myself, it looks like all baby scans!)


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - oh yer! and the funny thing is that 2 weeks is noooothingggggg, you could even have your LO first! :hugs: OOOOOO i think i may be an orange tomorrow? not too sure though! I get sooooo excited with eah new week... and it goes by SOOOOO fast!

Lozza - cant believe tomorrow we will be about 40% of the way through our pregnancy. MADNESS!!!! also i have to admit, i thought my babys face in tthe scan pic looked like a boy heehee xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah its a navel orange at 15 weeks - see below!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

MITCH have you got the hard ''ridge'' above your pelvis area?


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Lozza - cant believe tomorrow we will be about 40% of the way through our pregnancy. MADNESS!!!! also i have to admit, i thought my babys face in tthe scan pic looked like a boy heehee xxx

Wow is it that much already?!:thumbup: I'm about to confuse you again with weeks vs months but i assumed because there's 6 months left (minus a week), i'm 3 months in therefore only 33.3%!!:dohh::shrug:


----------



## newfielady

Oh, my mom _loves_ navel oranges. :haha:
On the old person rant. (I can't remember who started it sorry) I find old people _awful_ here in Canada. I always say to my DH "if I get that crusty when I'm that old tell me will ya?" And I AM a waitress!


----------



## firsttimer1

mmm no idea? but im happy with nearly 40% heehee xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> MITCH have you got the hard ''ridge'' above your pelvis area?

Oooh I dont know. Just sat in the office with colleague so may be unacceptable to have a feel at the moment....will check later :haha:

Whats it feel like? Like a hard horizontal ridge run across?


----------



## firsttimer1

yup exactly like that. :rofl:

i cant stop prodding it!


----------



## mitchnorm

Sounds strange!!!! Mmmm will let you know x


----------



## kkl12

I've been reading and trying to catch up with all the posts.

MrsC- I have not posted on Facebook yet, not sure if I will. 

My clothes are not fitting well but my bump is barely there. Hopefully within the next month that will change :yipee:


----------



## firsttimer1

i cant see myself having a bump by the end of next month - at which point i will be 5 months..... when do first timers get their bumps usually? 5 months? 6 months? I know it differs but i hope its not toooooooooo much longer :)


----------



## wondertwins

I feel sad. I'm sure my hormones and lack of sleep are making it worse. 

One of my good friends has been TTC for awhile and she's had a tough time emotionally with it. Because I've known her to be sad when hearing of other people's pregnancies, I've been sensitive to the reality that news of my surprise pregnancy was going to be a little difficult to swallow. I mean... I figured she would be happy for me, but I also thought it would be rude of me to be all gushing and talking about ME ME ME without at least acknowledging her feelings too. So I fretted about how and when to tell her. 

Anyway, I told my friend's DH about the pregnancy yesterday, and he told me not to tell my friend yet because coincidentally another friend in our circle also just shared news of a pregnancy. He said she was having a tough time, and he thought it might be too much for her all at once. However, 15 minutes later, he decided to email her with the news so she could go ahead and deal with it all at once. I felt a little weird about the fact that he told her instead of me, but I trusted that he knows his wife best. So when she sent me a congratulations email, I responded by telling her thanks, that I love her and that I don't take her feelings for granted. (It was a very sweet email. I promise!!!) She now responded with "not sure why you think I'd be anything but happy" and she's acting as if I'm being weird. So I guess she just wants to pretend...which I guess is fine, but now I feel like I've put my foot in my mouth and made a mess of things.... and it's making me cry. :( I hate hormones. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins - :hugs:

so sorry your feeling down hun, and i think sending that email to your friend was the right thing to do. She will come around - in time :hugs: she is prob still trying to decide how she feels and has acted before thinking :hugs:

Have you considered going out and getting some chocolate? it doesnt cure everything (apparently; tho im still waiting on proof of this) but it helps. I recommend a Wispa Gold :)


----------



## newfielady

I think the email was the best way to go too. For her, pretending is just going to make it harder. You know what she's going through so she doesn't have to pretend otherwise. It'll work out, I'm sure. :)


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, wondertwins. :hugs:

Kas, no idea about the ridge... Maybe baby is building shelves!

I dreamed last night that my old people post caused a huge debate and people started insulting American food. :rofl: Glad to know you aren't overrun by vicious senior citizens.

I'm a peach today! And no, I haven't shared on FB. If it got "leaked" there I wouldn't be upset, but I'll just wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> wondertwins - :hugs:
> 
> so sorry your feeling down hun, and i think sending that email to your friend was the right thing to do. She will come around - in time :hugs: she is prob still trying to decide how she feels and has acted before thinking :hugs:
> 
> Have you considered going out and getting some chocolate? it doesnt cure everything (apparently; tho im still waiting on proof of this) but it helps. I recommend a Wispa Gold :)

Wondertwins - FT is right. Yoru friend is probably trying to play it cool and not make a big deal about her feelings as she doesn't want to make you feel bad AND she is really excited for you. As someone who struggled while others fell pregnant all the time, it was a hard thing to deal with sometimes, but I was always truly happy for the parents-to-be, just a little stung it wasn't yet my turn. Now that it finally is my turn I am being very sensitive about those around me who are still trying.

It's very complicated and delicate - but don't worry yourself over it. Your friend is happy for you and you just need to let her sort out her own emotions. It will be okay. Promise. :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Thanks FT. I hope things don't stay weird and uncomfortable. 

Oh, and I hadn't even considered chocolate, but you're right. That is exactly what I need.


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> I feel sad. I'm sure my hormones and lack of sleep are making it worse.
> 
> One of my good friends has been TTC for awhile and she's had a tough time emotionally with it. Because I've known her to be sad when hearing of other people's pregnancies, I've been sensitive to the reality that news of my surprise pregnancy was going to be a little difficult to swallow. I mean... I figured she would be happy for me, but I also thought it would be rude of me to be all gushing and talking about ME ME ME without at least acknowledging her feelings too. So I fretted about how and when to tell her.
> 
> Anyway, I told my friend's DH about the pregnancy yesterday, and he told me not to tell my friend yet because coincidentally another friend in our circle also just shared news of a pregnancy. He said she was having a tough time, and he thought it might be too much for her all at once. However, 15 minutes later, he decided to email her with the news so she could go ahead and deal with it all at once. I felt a little weird about the fact that he told her instead of me, but I trusted that he knows his wife best. So when she sent me a congratulations email, I responded by telling her thanks, that I love her and that I don't take her feelings for granted. (It was a very sweet email. I promise!!!) She now responded with "not sure why you think I'd be anything but happy" and she's acting as if I'm being weird. So I guess she just wants to pretend...which I guess is fine, but now I feel like I've put my foot in my mouth and made a mess of things.... and it's making me cry. :( I hate hormones. :(

I totally understand where you are coming from....you did the right thing by e-mailing her and tackling it head on. I agree with the others that at the moment she is just assimilating the information and is very happy for you.....she is worried that you should feel bad....thats a lovely friend you have there.

I have a friend who has ben TTC through IVF for over a year (trying to get pregnant naturally before then for over 3 years).....and has had 3 failed cycles. In fact, she was due to be implanted with her 3rd round the week after I had my BFP. My plan was to keep my news quiet until after her treatment ....didnt work out that well (long story short - Champneys spa where we were due to have pedicures blabbed it over the phone to her after their policy was no treatments before 12 weeks - I was livid!!!!!!!!!!!!!).

Anyhow, she was really pleased and just upset that I thought I couldnt share that with her....and appreciated me sparing her feelings. Her IVF failed and I must say I never bring up pregnancy conversations first with her....but she seems happy to ask. 

It is difficult to know how to approach the situation but I think not gushing about it and letting her lead the conversations in the first instance is the best way for now :hugs:

Hope it works out.

On another note - Citymouse - :rofl::rofl: - baby building shelves - what a visual :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

now ive just made myself crave a wispa gold...... :dohh:

mitch - seen who is through in next top model - YAY mine is :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Yikes, Mitchnorm. Having the spa blab it is awful. We kept it very quiet until 11 weeks (not even telling family), so we're just now "going public." I've been rushing around trying to tell people before the inevitable facebook blab from one of my friends. :)

Thanks, everyone for the words of support. She is a very good friend, and I remain very hopeful that she has her own STICKY BFP very soon. (She just had her 5th MC a month ago). So it's all still pretty raw, and I hope it will get better with time.

In other news: (1) Chocolate is magic. Thanks to FT for reminding me. (2) My OH will become my DH in exactly 10 days. (3) The visual of babies building shelves makes me smile. It makes perfect sense that they'd build shelves... you know... to store their stuff when they're not using it. :)


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning All! Hope everyone is having a nice Tuesday so far, just remember 1 more day closer to the weekend! (and my birthday!) WOO HOO! 

MrsC - We haven't announced on FB yet - I don't post status updates really much anymore, my DH is very private and has kinda asked that I refrain from putting my everyday family business out there - I know the baby isn't everyday family business but I have just got used to not posting as much


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> now ive just made myself crave a wispa gold...... :dohh:
> 
> mitch - seen who is through in next top model - YAY mine is :happydance:

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Was it the shorter one of the two that was your fav? 

As its public vote I reckon she could get it


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on in awhile but I had a busy weekend and yesterday I went for my first ultrasound!! So cool to see the little one kicking around. It also looks like the baby is sucking it's thumb, which I did in the womb. I will not get any results of my ultrasound for a while, they send it onto my doctor. But I guess it was a good sign seeing it moving and its little heart flickering away :) My hubby and I were so happy yesterday. I will post a picture so you can see:
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Don't know the sex of the baby yet, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mitchnorm

Fantastic scan Joanna!!!! Great news :happydance:

No guesses from me....nub doesnt look very visible to me :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

wondertwins sorry about your friend! i hope they get a sticky baby very soon. i had 2 mc back to back and it was so rough. i cant imagine 5. and congrats for your upcoming wedding!!!!! yay:wedding:

mrsc- we wont be specifically posting it on fb. like pristock said, my DH is a pretty private person as well. we dont put much on there thats too personal. having said that though, we have told family and some friends. so if they should happen to post something we would correspond with them about the pregnancy. 

i wonder if my little one is putting up some shelves???? :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, so cute! No gender guesses here. I'm the worst at that. Yesterday I checked out some thread asking for guesses, and for the life of me I couldn't even figure out what I was looking at in the photo!

I'm getting my work done early today! Then I can spend the whole rest of the day goofing off in a guilt-free manner. (i.e., cutting strips for my rag rug!)


----------



## blessedmomma

joanna- soooo precious!!! no guesses for me either. i cant really see a nub. but a lil angel thats for sure!:flower:


----------



## pristock230

Joanna - beautiful pic!


----------



## wondertwins

Joanna- I love the how the little angel appears to be sucking it's little hand. Awwww.

Citymouse- From the sound of it, this is going to be the most fabulous rag rug of all the rag rugs that ever existed! By the time you're finished, you'll be posting pictures of the rug next to pictures of your little one in the baby book. :) (And we definitely want to see a picture here too!!)


----------



## citymouse

Yes, I'll have spent almost as much effort creating the rag rug as the baby! 

I just got my weekly babycenter email (since I hit 13 weeks today), and this stopped me short: "Your baby is almost 3 inches long (the size of a medium shrimp)"--a medium shrimp? That's what they choose to compare to a precious little baby?!? :rofl: What's wrong with fruit or a clothespin or something not... shrimpy?


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Yes, I'll have spent almost as much effort creating the rag rug as the baby!
> 
> I just got my weekly babycenter email (since I hit 13 weeks today), and this stopped me short: "Your baby is almost 3 inches long (the size of a medium shrimp)"--a medium shrimp? That's what they choose to compare to a precious little baby?!? :rofl: What's wrong with fruit or a clothespin or something not... shrimpy?

:rofl::rofl: mmm fishy :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*wondertwins* - argghhhhhhh your getting married in 10 days??? omg what is your dress like? Im still marriage mad after our wedding in June! tell me all - are you having bmaids? colour? big/small? SPILL THE BEANS!

*Mitch* - WE HAVE THE SAME FAV MODEL! whoop whoop :)

*Joanne* - im going for :pink: Its based on something i read ages ago - tho not too sure how accurate it is LOL.


----------



## wondertwins

Ewww. I have a couple medium shrimp too. How about an large apricot? That sounds much cuter. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *Mitch* - WE HAVE THE SAME FAV MODEL! whoop whoop :)

LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She will win.....get voting!!!

Wondertwins - I seem to have missed wedding talk....10 days!!!!!! :happydance: So excited.....I get excited about weddings still even though mine was 16 months ago :haha:

Tell us everything!


----------



## citymouse

Wondertwins, you have a whole seafood platter! 

Maybe it's just because I sew and I'm so familiar with measurements, but what's wrong with leaving it at three inches? Your baby is the size of... three inches!

A new season of Top Model started here last week--it's all-stars, memorable girls from past seasons. There's a girl from cycle 1, who must be 30-32 by now! She's probably so sick of being in that house with all the catty younger girls!


----------



## wondertwins

FT- The wedding is going to be a small (but sweet) affair. I'm an attorney and have several close friends who are judges. One of these friends is going to perform our ceremony which will make it extra fun. We're actually doing it at the courthouse, which feels fun and old-timey to me. :) In attendance will be me, my honey, my DS (from my first marriage), my best friend and my honey's best friend. 

I actually don't have my dress yet because once I found out that I'm pregnant with twins I decided to wait. Crazy, I know. But I want to be comfortable, and my waistline is no cooperating! So, I have my eye on a few things, and will pick it up either tomorrow or Saturday. (I'm not doing a "wedding" dress.) I'm planning on a simple wrap dress (with a v-neck to show off my newly grown cleavage!!) Then, I'm going to have my hair done in a soft, vintage-y do, and I'll wear a simple birdcage veil with sweet, simple flowers and feathers on the side. Oh, and some fabulous shoes too! My waistline may be expanding, but I can still wear fab shoes! :) My OH is insanely busy these days, so we're going to wait until October for a little honeymoon. It's going to be fun.


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse - I guess a shrimp (or a prawn over here) is curved a bit like a baby? At least a shrimp has eyes and legs etc! I'm a naval orange tomorrow, how's that differ from a good old seville orange?

Wondertwins - Congrats on the wedding, hope you have a fabulous day! As FT said - more details please!

Joanna - lovely photo! 

All - i've been really crampy and twingy the last few days, is anyone else like that? I've read a few posts on 2nd tri that suggests it's probably all stretching pains but everyone's very different weeks on there. Getting a bit of lower back ache today too, but probably because i've been sat at my laptop too long.


----------



## wondertwins

You're right, Citymouse. There's nothing wrong with 3 inches. :) It's definitely better than a seafood feast.


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse ------ ooooo thats sounds catty i will defo watch that online! ;)

wondertwins - thats sounds FANTASTIC! will you post a photo on here for us to see after the big day?? :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Love the sound of your wedding-day ensemble! I went really traditional, but if I were getting married now (as an elderly woman ;), not a darling bud of May) I'd go with something more unique for sure!


----------



## wondertwins

I'll definitely post a picture. 

Being older influenced my decision to go less traditional. I'm 36, and did the traditional big wedding the first time around when I was much younger. Also, the idea of a fluffy, white wedding dress with my twin bump poking out seemed funny to me. However, if I had gone that route, I would have definitely found somebody to pose in pictures with me holding a shotgun so we could complete the image of the shotgun wedding! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Awesome! 

Yeah, I went for the princess look at 25. At 34, not sure I'd quite pull it off.


----------



## firsttimer1

just watched first episode of the new Made In Chelsea.... i love it! :) I feel like i fit in more when i watch it as my DH is always telling me off for saying ''yaaaaar'' :rofl: and i like going to the polo. and drinking champagne.. THIS IS LIKE REHAB! I will stop there though ;)

realllllllllllllllllllllly feel like a take away tonight - chinese or thai or somthing. Its raining and cold though which only means one thing to my OH......... a homely, hearty stew. :rofl:


----------



## crowned

wondertwins said:


> I'll definitely post a picture.
> 
> Being older influenced my decision to go less traditional. I'm 36, and did the traditional big wedding the first time around when I was much younger. Also, the idea of a fluffy, white wedding dress with my twin bump poking out seemed funny to me. However, if I had gone that route, I would have definitely found somebody to pose in pictures with me holding a shotgun so we could complete the image of the shotgun wedding! :haha:


On my wedding day, we went to an airshow between ceremony and reception and there was a display booth with guns and such from the army, so we have a pic of me and hubby holding and aiming big machine guns! Never thought of the 'shot-gun' wedding bit though - that is just too funny!!:haha:

For the ladies that don't fit in their regular jeans but can't wear maternity pants just yet, have you tried a Bella Band? I bought one two weeks ago and have worn it every day since then - it's SO nice to be able to wear my jeans with the button open and not pinching my waist. My mom is super worried that I'll wear pants that are too tight and cut off circulation to the baby so this is a good solution :)

I thought I'd have more of a bump by now. I mostly just seem to have a bit of bloat and a tiny little bump low down on my belly. It makes me worried that baby isn't growing like it's supposed to or something. Yay for 14 weeks today though! Going to a triple (three moms and three babies) baby shower tonight, which should be a lot of fun.


----------



## wondertwins

Oh, Chinese food sounds fabulous!!! You ladies have the best food cravings!!! :)

Lozza- I'm not feeling any crampy/twingy feelings this go around (since my DS already did the work of stretching everything out!) However, I recall lots of stretching going on during my first pregnancy. I don't remember when it was exactly, but it seemed to last the whole pregnancy! So, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - an airshow sounds fun!

on the stretchy pains - i had them worst around week 10 - 12 i think. I expect they will come back soon of course!


----------



## crowned

It was fun - DH is really into airplanes and anything military-related, so he loved it. We took our whole bridal party with us. 

I've had some odd aches and pulling feelings in the last couple of days too, I'm thinking it's some stretching and expanding going on. I expect I'll probably wake up one day and my belly will have just popped out overnight!


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm making a chilli pork stirfry that i saw on Saturday Kitchen this weekend. Just marinating the meat and it smells lush! I'm going to brave a run now for the first time in a couple of weeks so will hopefully motivate me to finish and eat it!


----------



## citymouse

I decided I wanted a tuna melt today... first time I've had tuna since my BFP! It's in the toaster oven as I type so if I cut myself off in the middle of a sentence, you'll know why. :haha:

I haven't had a lot of stretching pains. Honestly, I think it's because I've had birthing hips since I was 12 years old. I don't think they need to stretch yet!


----------



## blessedmomma

wondertwins- your wedding sounds gorgeous!!!! it has been years since i got married, but i still love weddings.:winkwink:

my DH is bringing bbq home for lunch and i am making taco chilli for dinner. it went from the hottest summer ever here (literally we broke all records), to very cold and has stayed cold. i was really looking forward to some decent days for walks, etc but no such luck


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks girls. No guesses for me either, guess it's too hard to tell in this photo. 

Firsttimer: I hope your right about the little girl guess. Hubby is soooo wanting a girl and I keep calling the baby a him... more so because if it is a boy it has one parent on it's side haha. Though I would really love a girl!! All the babies born in DH's family have been boys for the last 3 generations, so we really want a girl to give to the family... though I am happy with either.


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Honestly, I think it's because I've had birthing hips since I was 12 years old.

LOLOLOLOL. I'm in the same curvy-hipped boat, sister! I'm starting to wonder if I'm growing one of the "not-a-shrimp" in my derriere since it seems to be growing at the same pace as my belly. When I turn sideways in the mirror, it looks like I have two shelves: one up front, and one behind. My OH is already teasing me about it. Although he seems to like it. ;) I keep trying to warn him that it's gonna get much, much worse. As long as the boobies keep pace, I think he'll be sufficiently distracted. :haha:


----------



## redsox

wondertwins said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think it's because I've had birthing hips since I was 12 years old.
> 
> LOLOLOLOL. I'm in the same curvy-hipped boat, sister! I'm starting to wonder if I'm growing one of the "not-a-shrimp" in my derriere since it seems to be growing at the same pace as my belly. When I turn sideways in the mirror, it looks like I have two shelves: one up front, and one behind. My OH is already teasing me about it. Although he seems to like it. ;) I keep trying to warn him that it's gonna get much, much worse. As long as the boobies keep pace, I think he'll be sufficiently distracted. :haha:Click to expand...

Hysterical! I JUST noticed this morning that I seemed to have new, ahem, assets. 

Craziest thing is later at work some woman commented on it! "I had no idea you had such a great ass!"

Whaaaaaaaaaaat! Too too funny. I am not out at work yet (or anywhere for that matter) so it was funny that I felt like I was caught. :)

Again - love that we are all experiencing similar, odd changes at the same time. :)


----------



## citymouse

Now I'm afraid to look at my butt in the mirror!


----------



## mitchnorm

I think my boobs are bigger...but not butt...i dont think :wacko:

Seriously though my bump is not a baby bump....its bloat and flab...i am sat down and can definately pinch several inches :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 15 weeks Mitch!! :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, so I finally figured out how to upload my 12 week scans from last week. Apparently these little devils are the source of my expanding assets. ;)

First picture is of Baby A with little hand to face. Getting ready to punch me?? 
Second picture is of Baby B in mid-kick. (That is no shrimp!) So I guess I'm getting the kicks and jabs from from every which angle. ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110915_084035.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20110919_142556.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> Okay, so I finally figured out how to upload my 12 week scans from last week. Apparently these little devils are the source of my expanding assets. ;)
> 
> First picture is of Baby A with little hand to face. Getting ready to punch me??
> Second picture is of Baby B in mid-kick. (That is no shrimp!) So I guess I'm getting the kicks and jabs from from every which angle. ;)

Aaaaw fab!!!!!!!! Bless em x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just had to share what i have just made! its a delicious chocolate cake and is super easy to make, you cut one of those shop bought marble cake loaves into several pieces longways. spread each piece with chocolate spread and whipped cream on both sides. re-layer up to make the loaf again and then cover in whipped cream. then cram as many giant cadburys chocolate buttons as you can all over the cake.

then scoff it!!

Wondertwins - your wedding sounds amazing! please post a pic afterwards! it sounds so chic.

I agree that shrimp baby is not a cute connotation...

sorry can't add to the chat about Next Top Model because i've never watched it


----------



## citymouse

Great pictures, wondertwins! 

Mrs. Cupcake, that sounds crazy! LOL!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow Wondertwins that is so cool. I thought it was the most amazing thing to see the little one kicking around and not being able to feel it yet! I am in awe of how amazing the ultrasound experience was, can't wait to see how we all process from one ultrasound to the next!


----------



## wondertwins

MrsC - That sounds divine! Can I come live with you please? :)


----------



## lozza1uk

:cake:Mrs cupcake I'm about to watch the bake off, but you've just made me hungry even before that! I'm a rubbish cook but I just made an ace stirfry, could eat it again!


----------



## crowned

mitchnorm said:


> I think my boobs are bigger...but not butt...i dont think :wacko:
> 
> Seriously though my bump is not a baby bump....its bloat and flab...i am sat down and can definately pinch several inches :cry:

Me too - my boobs have gone up 2 cup sizes already, but I haven't really noticed anything in my butt. Let's hope we're not jinxing ourselves though!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Have any of you felt any movement yet? I felt a tiny little flutter or tickle on my left side on Sunday night, then to find out during my ultrasound the next day that that is exactly where the baby was positioned. I also felt today some more little flutters in the same spot, so light and quick I am not sure if that is what I am feeling. I am I too early to feel this or have anyone else felt this too?


----------



## firsttimer1

well i just asked OH if my bum has got bigger and he sd (very quickly) ''yes''. 

so thats that then. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

not felt movement yet jo (i dont think anyway, i defo felt alot in week 12 but put it all down to gas bubbles ewwwww) but i know women in 2nd tri who sd theyve defoooooo felt baby at 12-15 weeks xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

wondertwins- that is some lovely pics and babies look fabulous!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

booking my 3d gender scan in the moring :D:D:D


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont think my butt is bigger yet, but it always gets that way. so in time for sure.

joanne- i have felt some flutters too. im not sure i would post it anywhere but here personally. theres a lot of women that will quickly tell you how its wind/gas and how impossible it is to feel baby right now. but i felt my last 2 really early, like this. and after 5 im positive i know the difference between how wind/gas feels compared to baby flutters:flower:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> not felt movement yet jo (i dont think anyway, i defo felt alot in week 12 but put it all down to gas bubbles ewwwww) but i know women in 2nd tri who sd theyve defoooooo felt baby at 12-15 weeks xxxx

Thanks, good to know. I guess I will know for sure once the baby gives me one good definate kick, for now it could also be gas bubbles... but it's kind of nice to know it could be the baby moving but i'm just not 100% sure yet.


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins those pics are great! 

Not sure if I've felt movement or not, occasionally feel a bit "bubbly" but it could just be wind!


----------



## redsox

Joanna,

Like Blessedmomma I wouldn't say it anywhere but here, but I had an odd sensation this morning! It wasn't quite fluttery, but more of a poking/probing sort of pulsating feeling. I was lying very still in bed in-between snooze alarms. :)

Will have to see in a few weeks if what I was feeling was the real deal....


----------



## firsttimer1

WOW im so jealous of any movement you ladies are feeling - cant wait to feel my baby! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

If it is baby that I am feeling then it is the coolest yet strangest feeling in the world! I guess it will only get stronger! Just wait, in a few months we will all be complaining that the baby has kept us up all night kicking us lol.


----------



## lauraclili

Ok, I'm braving my bump pic because I guess we're all going to get to it eventually! 

I'm really not happy with the picture - my chin seems to have disappeared! However, the bottom bit of my stomach is hard so I'm guessing that there is some baby in there somewhere! 

You skinny lot make me feel like a whale so I'll just have to take my pictures from a distance! :rofl: 

This was taken at 14+0 and is me dressed in my very comfy saturday maternity gear! 

xx


----------



## lauraclili

Ok, I've just had a total download failure so no picture! 

I'll try again in a bit. 

x


----------



## firsttimer1

laura - get your pic up!!

ok stupid question time - if i can feel a hard bit (the uterus i assume) just above my pelvis - then that would mean baby is still beneath pelvis bone right?

so therefore if i doooo feel things in my tummy... then it cant be baby?? do u see what i mean?

yet when i use doppler i find HB waaaaay up the stomach area now. Im getting confused!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i think i have felt baby move. it felt like a muscle twitching although its been a couple of days now. im not that worried yet because it is still very early yet anyway.

FT - i do know what you mean. perhaps it is just gas then? i dunno!

Love British Bake Off, soo glad holly didnt go - she is my favourite. I dont envy them having to make a croquembouche! (sp?)


----------



## firsttimer1

Nope ive got it! im feeling the lower part of my uterus and not the top. I just inspected my tummy and its hard higher up to. so that expkains the HB being higher up :)

I found this link and its really informative... apparently at 15 weeks baby can hear its mum talking!
https://www.womenshealthcaretopics.com/pregnancy_week_15.htm


----------



## lauraclili

It just won't upload for some reason although it did earlier because it's in my journal. So, if you're desperate (!) you can find it there, on p. 8. :D 

x


----------



## mitchnorm

It says i should have gained 6-7 pounds......i havent at all i am the same weight, anyone else?? Should i be worried?


----------



## firsttimer1

will have a look Jo!

Upon hearing that baby can hear me;my DH put his head to my tummy and started to sing ''hello'' by lionel richie! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

laura - love the piccie! xxxx


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks :D 

x


----------



## waula

hey ladies - great pics wondertwins!

boobs defo growing like mad, spilling out of bra's so went to try on some maternity bra's yesterday (supposedly underwire is a no no as it can damage milk ducts???) and went for my normal slightly empty(!) 32C, nope, considerable spillage, 32D was comfy but i just could not buy it! i'm used to being a little 32B and can't quite cope with a D cup! madness! butt-wise - no changes, belly-wise - HUGE! will get a pic posted later when DH gets back with his iphone...

so, i had a play with the cow ultrasound at work again today - not seen baby for a few weeks now and was pretty surprised by how high up it was - i don't have a doppler so don't follow it at all, can defo feel uterus nearly up to my belly button and thats where it was - had its arm up and could see all its fingers moving - so lovely and one of the other vets thought it was waving!!! eee!

anyway hope you are all well, anyone else craving milk? needing a lot of protein at the minute i think - its all about milk, fish and veg for me at the minute...(and that does include a McD fillet o fish!!! healthy-ish right????!)

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

And i cannot feel the uterus.....lying down best or standing up? I really dont have a clue :cry:


----------



## waula

mitchnorm - i find its best first thing in the morning, lying down in bed after having a wee... lie flat and feel midline on your belly a couple of inches above your knickerline. then feel left and right 2-3" either side of midline and you'll feel as if you're "falling off" something. i can kinda feel it at night but i'm pretty bloated up by then! not long from now and we'll be waddling and reminiscing about these conversations and wishing the bump wasn't quite so obvious!!!

xxx


----------



## waula

oh and while i think about it anyone's boobs tingling and itchy - rather inappropriate at work!!!!! oops xx


----------



## firsttimer1

im going to crack out the doppler tonight and have a feel for uterus :) Hubby sd i could use doppler if i got his a cuppa - so he is happy too :)

think we have settled on a boys name too....... think anyway....... :)


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> oh and while i think about it anyone's boobs tingling and itchy - rather inappropriate at work!!!!! oops xx

Yes totally.......just need a good scratch but then it hurts my nipples a bit...i cant win.

Will give uterus finding a go in the morning :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry ive not been on much today ~ Finally got around to a HUGE & I mean HUGE pile of ironing :iron:

It wasnt easy with a crawling/climbing bubba around! :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> im going to crack out the doppler tonight and have a feel for uterus :) Hubby sd i could use doppler if i got his a cuppa - so he is happy too :)
> 
> think we have settled on a boys name too....... think anyway....... :)

I did last night....its fainter weirdly but probably just burrowing away from nasty doppler :haha:. Hb was 155-160 ish....let me know what yours is now ft. Doppler only twice a week :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

On sunday the hb was 155 - so same as you mitch! x


----------



## lauraclili

I just got 155 on my doppler and I couldn't get over how high up the baby is! :D 

Brilliant! 

x


----------



## firsttimer1

i might go to bed early so can try!!! :)

NIGHT ALL XXX


----------



## wondertwins

Hey, ladies! I'm about to head home from work. I should feel guilty for calling it "work" since I goofed off all day long. :) Anyway... I started out the morning feeling very blue, and now I feel downright peppy. Thanks for all the fun chatter!

Oh, and before I go.... Mitchnorm - I have a hard time know what my uterus is supposed to feel like, and the top of mine has now grown about an 1.5 inches above my belly button according to my last scan. But I still don't know what it's supposed to feel like when I touch it, and when I sit down, I can "pinch an inch" (or 2) which makes me think it's all just bloat. Anyway.... I say all of that to say, I don't think it means anything if you can't feel it with your hands. Until you can find it, you can take solace in knowing that you have no trouble finding your newly minted bigger boobies. ;) (Speaking of which, mine have been soooooooooo sore the past 2 nights.)


----------



## mitchnorm

Snap...me too....i am having an early morning checking out my uterus :haha:

Thanks wondertwins......i am not too worried just want to experience everything ha ha

X


----------



## citymouse

Laura, your picture is too cute! Love your hair! I had short hair for a while but it was too high maintenance for me as far as haircuts. 

I've done my work for the day, exercised, and finished _The Last Chronicle of Barset_, the sixth book in Trollope's Barsetshire novels. I cried when it was over! :blush: Fun with hormones!

I can't wait to play music for my bun. I'm into all the old stuff from the 30s-60s and I'm going to raise a Sinatra-loving baby if it's all I do!


----------



## blessedmomma

im glad you ladies found your uterus!!!

ft- i was wondering why you would think it was still so low. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

laura- just saw your pic, you are adorable!!!:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

blessedmomma said:


> im glad you ladies found your uterus!!!
> 
> ft- i was wondering why you would think it was still so low. :flower:

When do they rise up? I'm sure mine is still very low!


----------



## citymouse

(Though like I said, maybe that's because it has so much room to spread out horizontally... :haha: )


----------



## waula

citymouse said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> im glad you ladies found your uterus!!!
> 
> ft- i was wondering why you would think it was still so low. :flower:
> 
> When do they rise up? I'm sure mine is still very low!Click to expand...

i felt mine properly a week ago so at 14 weeks... definitely not saying my belly is all baby though - when i stand up its mostly blob and much harder to feel uterus...just flabby oops!!! i like to think of it as breast feeding stores! only put a kilo on, just used to having a flat belly!!! xx


----------



## Glowstar

Babies heartbeat has been between 140-155, I think it depends what it's doing, it def keeps moving about though, it's never in the same place twice!!


----------



## crowned

Oh ladies, I'm so jealous of all of you with dopplers! Anyone from Canada have one? I don't get the feeling most people have them here. I found one in the store the other day but it said "Hear your baby's heartbeat as early as the beginning of the third trimester!" At that point, I won't care because I'll be able to feel it moving around!! I want one that works now....


----------



## citymouse

Crowned, check eBay for them! If you can find one of the brands we're using, you should be able to have it work now!


----------



## citymouse

Okay, this is awful, ladies, but I just saw another thread where a woman fell and said she winded herself for 30 seconds and it took me a lot of thought to realize she had the breath knocked out of her rather than sitting there for thirty seconds and... you know...

:dohh:


----------



## newfielady

Okay have to post even though I'm a bit behind. Redsox -


> Craziest thing is later at work some woman commented on it! "I had no idea you had such a great ass!"

 :rofl:


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> Okay have to post even though I'm a bit behind. Redsox -
> 
> 
> Craziest thing is later at work some woman commented on it! "I had no idea you had such a great ass!"
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Isn't it insane???? And I work at a very buttoned-up and conservative non-profit organization, so this sort of comment, was VERY unexpected. 

I mean, I'll take it, but it was so odd. Made me feel like people are on to me.

Speaking of on to me - when husband picked me up tonight he noticed my bump was EXTRA big...now has got me all in a tizzy as my boss is off on travel starting day after tomorrow and husband thinks I'll be too big to hide it until boss gets back on October 10th. 

UGHGHGHGHGH! Now I am hormonal and all freaked out as I had a plan for my telling work and now I feel like I might be rushed to just tell my boss before others find out while he's gone just by the sight of me. 

Any ideas?


----------



## newfielady

I find it's just us that notice the bump as much as we do. Other people are still calling me skinny minnie yet I have no pants that fit! Hubby notices it big time and so do the girls I work with but no one else does. I think you should probably tell your boss before he leaves but it is up to you after all. I told my boss as soon as I found out. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> im glad you ladies found your uterus!!!
> 
> ft- i was wondering why you would think it was still so low. :flower:
> 
> When do they rise up? I'm sure mine is still very low!Click to expand...

by 12ish weeks it should be just starting to pop above the pubic bone. from there it just keeps moving up. at 16ish weeks its about in between pubic bone and belly button. thats just textbook advice, and im sure everyones body is a little different :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> Okay, this is awful, ladies, but I just saw another thread where a woman fell and said she winded herself for 30 seconds and it took me a lot of thought to realize she had the breath knocked out of her rather than sitting there for thirty seconds and... you know...
> 
> :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## JadeEmChar

Wow soo many pages! i cant read them all lol

Dunno if ive actually posted here yet but im Due 18th March 

Hi all :)


----------



## lauraclili

:wave: 

Thanks for your comments Ladies. 

Happy Wednesday all! I hope you have a great day. 

x


----------



## KellyC75

JadeEmChar said:


> Wow soo many pages! i cant read them all lol
> 
> Dunno if ive actually posted here yet but im Due 18th March
> 
> Hi all :)

Welcome & Congrats :baby:


----------



## mitchnorm

Welcome Jade (for short :haha:) - hope you are well. You will find this thread moves pretty quickly but its great and you can just dip in and out. Hope you having a good pregnancy so far.....recently we have been talking HB rate on dopplers, feeling our uterus and comparing bumps!! Please feel free to share a photo.... :happydance:

Happy Wednesday Laura and all!!!!!

x x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

happy wednesday 12 weeks todayy x


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy Orange Wednesday Kas!:wave:
And happy Wednesday to everyone else!


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats to all that have moved up a fruit! :winkwink: 

What fruit will I be tommorow? :shrug: EDIT: Ewww, yuck an onion! :sick:


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Jade :hugs:

HAPPY ORANGE WEDNESDAY KAS & LOZZA :happydance::happydance:

I'm feeling a bit PEACHY today :winkwink::blush:


----------



## MsCrow

Loving the photo Laura and Glowstar (from a few pages back). I think everyone I've seen on this thread is really pretty. :hugs:

Wondertwins! Wow! I can't imagine two little babies in there, how lovely to see some (active) photos!

Snap, I lie in bed every morning checking out the state of bumpness. It's all a bit more pronounced as I need a wee. Being pregnant I naturally seem to wake after 7 hours sleep so sometimes I'm dozing with my hand on my stomach. I swear this morning I felt something at one side. Who knows.

Good morning JadeEmChar! Welcome :flower:

Ok, here's a non bump photo. I realised I am less bloated than 8.5 weeks since I started to edit together a progression. I've put on 3lbs overall. Breasts are fuller, I think, thank goodness I have three of these bras as they're the only ones that fit (((Elle MacPherson lingerie))). At 14.5 weeks I feel more like my normal self...just waiting for a bump now. Please.
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Glowstar

Erm......supermodel figure MsCrow :thumbup:

I was as slim as you when I had my first and I started to get a bump around 19-20 weeks :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lozza / Glowstar *- thanks im soooo happy to have made it to *ORANGE!* Lozza, happy orange too! whooohooooo :happydance:

*Danielle* - Happy wednesday hun! Congrats on being a *PLUM*! Have you and Izzy got any fun plans for today?

*Crow* - Thanks for posting a progression photo, cant wait to watch all our bumps get biggggeeeerrrrrrr :dance:

*Jade* - welcome to our little group! If your feeling brave, post a bump piccie! We accept non-bumps, bloat, a few extra inches (a la me) and bumps here - we dont discriminate! :rofl:

*THE UTERUS*
Ok so firstly we used the doppler last night, i let my DH find it and he was sooooo excited when he did. It was still quite fast but i couldnt get a reading on the screen - sounded the same as sunday so about 155bpm i reckon. The hb was found about 2 inches below tummy button. Once DH found the HB he put his finger there whilst putting down the doppler, then put his mouth where his finger was and broke into Hello by Lional Richie AGAIN. He is obsessed with Lionel and is worried that the baby will only hear me singing my ''rock band tripe'' as he calsl it! :rofl: Poor baby being tortured with Lionel so young!! :rofl:

so then this morning as soon as i woke i remembered to check my uterus. Firstly the ridge is now gone??? so thats odd. but there is a hard ''ball'' above my pelvis so its defo a few inches above pelvic bone. The very bottom of my torso is hard (literally just along the top of my pelvis - but above there the tummy is still soft :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

I also had a poke around for my uterus this morning....AFTER I had been for my morning pee.....blimey I can retain ALOT :haha: Sorry TMI

Anyway I think I have found it.....definately hard area above my pelvic area....difficult to tell how far it was up as then I hit my flab and couldnt tell (also didnt want to poke too hard ha ha). Anyway I worked by way around the sides and definately discovered the end where the hardest stopped. Thanks for the tips Glowstar / Wondertwins :thumbup:

EDIT - I also never found a ridge FT


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar - just noticed your a *PEACH* today! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

same as me then mitch :) apparently as first timers our ''extra inches'' may not turn into a hard bump until maybe as late as 6 months??? :cry:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

no plans realy today only got to go down to the job center and post box just scrubbed the house bleached the floors so my house smells like a swimming baths ha x


----------



## MsCrow

FT, I think singing LR to a foetus is tantamount to criminality. On the upside though it will probably be born with a serious aversion to LR. It happened to me, my dad played me Mozart and I have had a lifelong hatred of having to play any Mozart whatsoever. Your husband is so sweet though. 

Thanks Glow. Reconciling myself to body changes has been a journey and hope you're right about 19 weeks!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

if ur worried about bump size i will post a pic of my 7 months bump pic with izzy u really do pop out in the last few months x


----------



## MsCrow

xdaniellexpx said:


> if ur worried about bump size i will post a pic of my 7 months bump pic with izzy u really do pop out in the last few months x

Yes please!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

black top i was 33 weeks 3 days 
spottys pjs i was 34 weeks 6 days xx
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2









34 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









35 weeks 4.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









35 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mitchnorm

Yes to 7 month bump picture....that'll scare the life out of us and make us stop wishing for it :haha:

Anyone else just feel a little sicky all day every day?? Nothing like the nausea I had during weeks 6-10.....and I havent been sick at all.....just feel grotty really :nope:

EDIT - Cute bump Danielle!!! Oh I dont feel tooo bad.....thats really neat!


----------



## firsttimer1

*DANIELLE* - do you have a pic of you at 5/6 months pregnant with Izzy ?

*mitch -* I didnt have any MS and yet every now and again now i feel a little sicky in the evenings. so odd. :shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

first 3 pics i was 37 weeks 
last 2 i was 38 weeks 6 days 
i had her at 39+1 

ive got a few of in labour shots haha
 



Attached Files:







36~3.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1









36+3 1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1









36+3.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1









38 2.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1









38 3.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xdaniellexpx

no i havent wish i took them right threw now :(

i miss my bump!


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> no plans realy today only got to go down to the job center and post box just scrubbed the house bleached the floors so my house smells like a swimming baths ha x

Snap ~ I just bleached my floors, thought i'd better after my DD has dirty patches on the knees of her leggings! :blush:

Knackered now though! :awww:




mitchnorm said:


> Anyone else just feel a little sicky all day every day?? Nothing like the nausea I had during weeks 6-10.....and I havent been sick at all.....just feel grotty really :nope:

Yes, I get that sometimes...:hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> first 3 pics i was 37 weeks
> last 2 i was 38 weeks 6 days
> i had her at 39+1
> 
> ive got a few of in labour shots haha

That one bottom left is totally IN YOUR FACE!!!!!! :winkwink::haha:

Still very neat though x


----------



## firsttimer1

ewwwww labour shots LOL - im tempted to say to post them.......


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> ewwwww labour shots LOL - im tempted to say to post them.......

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :haha:

Give us a few more weeks to get used to the idea that at some point these little ones have to come out.....not sure I could face now :wacko: Plus I already feel a little sicky


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i no only just relised that oppsies


----------



## lozza1uk

I lay in bed this morning but couldn't feel anything uterus like. Will try again tomorrow I think. I tried to take a bump photo but when i looked at it, it was hard to tell which was the front of me and which was the back which is a bit worrying! Not sure if it was just too early in the morning for my brain to be in gear!! I'll have to find a full length mirror to use instead. 

Not having any nausea and seem to be able to eat less during the day now. I'll weigh myself tomorrow i think for the first time in a while. Pregnancy apps this morning said i could have put on 1-2 kgs so far and then should put on about a pound a week from now. 

Danielle - thanks for the bleach smell story, you've reminded me to try and go swimming at lunchtime! (and happy plum day!)


----------



## Glowstar

I only had nausea from weeks 5-10...and since then been gagging and throwing up almost daily...WTF!!! :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

My DD was due 13/12/10 :baby:

1st picture was taken in August

2nd picture was 3 weeks before due date

3rd picture was taken a week before due date, in hospital, about to have her :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG000002.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG000051.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 1









Meadow & Australia 2011 003.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KellyC75

Love your pics Danielle, how much did Izzy weigh when she was born? :baby:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

found a 6 month 1 it was on my mums phone 

the in labour 1s r just me asleep and on the gas n air ha x
 



Attached Files:







DSC01247.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> I only had nausea from weeks 5-10...and since then been gagging and throwing up almost daily...WTF!!! :wacko:

Really hope I am not a late starter on the MS front :cry:

I felt much worse nausea wise earlier on....I dont feel like I want to throw up....and not nauseaous as such....just a little queasy


----------



## xdaniellexpx

she was 6lb 14 1/2 xx


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> she was 6lb 14 1/2 xx

Aww ~ :cloud9:

All mine have been BIG babies! :dohh: & in hindsight Thankfully csections! :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

Kelly,
that's just scared the life out of me - 3 weeks walking round with a bump that size!:argh:


----------



## KellyC75

lozza1uk said:


> Kelly,
> that's just scared the life out of me - 3 weeks walking round with a bump that size!:argh:

:rofl: As I say, BIG babies! :haha: Wish I had bump pictures from DS2, as he was even bigger than DD!

This one is 2 months before her due date! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG000033.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> I lay in bed this morning but couldn't feel anything uterus like. Will try again tomorrow I think. I tried to take a bump photo but when i looked at it, it was hard to tell which was the front of me and which was the back which is a bit worrying! Not sure if it was just too early in the morning for my brain to be in gear!! I'll have to find a full length mirror to use instead.
> 
> Not having any nausea and seem to be able to eat less during the day now. I'll weigh myself tomorrow i think for the first time in a while. Pregnancy apps this morning said i could have put on 1-2 kgs so far and then should put on about a pound a week from now.
> 
> Danielle - thanks for the bleach smell story, you've reminded me to try and go swimming at lunchtime! (and happy plum day!)

yer i heard we should of put on 4-7 pounds by now and then 1 pound a week from now on - so we are hearing the same thing. I put on 7 pounds in the end during first tri thanks to needing to eat allllll the time. But in week 13 this stopped and i actually lost 2 pounds. so overall put on 5 pounds so im not worried now. Im actually fingding now that i can only eat little and often. Havent finished a dinner in AGES.


----------



## firsttimer1

wow they are some BIG bumps ladies.

so both of you (dan and kelly) had a proper bump going on at 6 months (24 weeks)..... so thats what we can expect in a couple of months i hope :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

I read the same thing about weight gain....I havent gained a single pound...should I be worried :wacko:

I thought it may have evened out cos I obviously gave up wine and I loved a glass of red (or two) usually 4-5 nights a week ....maybe weight loss from this has compensated??


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch my MW said some people will gain weight gradually through whole pregnancy - some people will suddenly gain weight in 2nd tri onwards - so i bet your one of them hun - so dont worry.

I thought lack of alcohol would even me out, but obv not!! LOL


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> wow they are some BIG bumps ladies.
> 
> so both of you (dan and kelly) had a proper bump going on at 6 months (24 weeks)..... so thats what we can expect in a couple of months i hope :dance:

Im sure your bump will start popping by 6 months :happydance:

My DD was my 3rd LO, so I was popping early on....This time I am huge already! :blush: I do get a little self concious this time, as my DD is only 9months old, im sure people think...blimey your taking a long time to loose the 'baby bulge'! :blush::dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

*Finally have a bump picture to post 

16 Weeks with DD2 *
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks with DD2.png
File size: 26 KB
Views: 30


----------



## firsttimer1

you have a great bump kelly! Cant believe you know what your having already?

Danielle is your 16 week gender scan booked now? any other ladies having one or are you all waiting till 20 wk scan?

cant wait to put more :pink: and :blue: on the first page!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am on the phone booking it now :D


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> you have a great bump kelly! Cant believe you know what your having already?
> 
> Danielle is your 16 week gender scan booked now? any other ladies having one or are you all waiting till 20 wk scan?
> 
> cant wait to put more :pink: and :blue: on the first page!!!!

Get yours on there at 20 weeks then :winkwink::haha:

x


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou:hugs:

I know, its great :cloud9: Love the private gender scans at 16 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> i am on the phone booking it now :D

:yipee: Exciting!


----------



## MsCrow

:thumbup: Kelly, you've a proper bump! Thanks for posting the later bump photos ladies. I can't imagine how I'd stand up let alone get about with such a protruding bump. 

I'm 5'1 and worry about this.

Mitch, I'm sure giving up alcohol will have been a large factor in the lack of weight gain and why I think I've only gained 3lbs. I used to drink beer and wine, not large amounts but usually a little every night. When is your next MW appointment?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

KellyC75 said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> i am on the phone booking it now :D
> 
> :yipee: Exciting!Click to expand...

did they show ur ur baby in 4d?


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> i am on the phone booking it now :D
> 
> :yipee: Exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> did they show ur ur baby in 4d?Click to expand...

Yes, they did...But as she was still so skinny/little, I prefer the regular view :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

this place keep ringing out


----------



## KellyC75

First timer, pretty please could you add, I have my 20 week scan on 13/10 :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> this place keep ringing out

Who are you using? :shrug: We use babybond everytime :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> :thumbup: Kelly, you've a proper bump! Thanks for posting the later bump photos ladies. I can't imagine how I'd stand up let alone get about with such a protruding bump.
> 
> I'm 5'1 and worry about this.
> 
> Mitch, I'm sure giving up alcohol will have been a large factor in the lack of weight gain and why I think I've only gained 3lbs. I used to drink beer and wine, not large amounts but usually a little every night. When is your next MW appointment?

My next appointment is 6th October so I'll be just over 17 weeks. They couldnt get me in around 16....but she said as long as its before scan its fine. Hope everythings OK...but heard baby on doppler last night and sounded good :wacko:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

befor the stork my mate had 1 with them 2 weeks ago the scan is £60


----------



## lozza1uk

I presume as I don't want to find out it should be easy enough to tell the sonographer that and avoid seeing anything? I will be really annoyed if DH spots a tell tale sign between the legs! 

Also UK girls, I was sent a discount code for Gap this morning, 30% off so have just been on and ordered some maternity clothes. The code is UKGAP30 and it's valid til Tuesday I think, either instore or on line!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> you have a great bump kelly! Cant believe you know what your having already?
> 
> Danielle is your 16 week gender scan booked now? any other ladies having one or are you all waiting till 20 wk scan?
> 
> cant wait to put more :pink: and :blue: on the first page!!!!
> 
> Get yours on there at 20 weeks then :winkwink::haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Now thats just mean!!! :rofl: Me and damo actually spoke last night about the possibility of finding out the gender and not telling everyone last night; but we both decided thats just not for us. :hugs:

he is getting really excited i think. But every now and again he says ''what if something goes wrong'', bless him - i think he is a mixture of pure excitement and fear until the baby is here. Funny enough, i feel nothing but positivity. I dont think im allowing any negativity becuase i want to enjoy every second.

danielle - tell us the date when booked :hugs:

im about to call the surgery at 11am to see if my blood results are back yet, im sooooooooooooooo nervous that i have something or lack something.


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> I presume as I don't want to find out it should be easy enough to tell the sonographer that and avoid seeing anything? I will be really annoyed if DH spots a tell tale sign between the legs!
> 
> Also UK girls, I was sent a discount code for Gap this morning, 30% off so have just been on and ordered some maternity clothes. The code is UKGAP30 and it's valid til Tuesday I think, either instore or on line!

Ooooh new dresses....didnt realise they did maternity....its new!!!

Thanks x


----------



## firsttimer1

kelly - added! xxx

Lozza - yer im worried we will see some ''bits'' too! I may ask them to turn off the screen like they did last time until they know baby is not showing off their bits :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> I presume as I don't want to find out it should be easy enough to tell the sonographer that and avoid seeing anything? I will be really annoyed if DH spots a tell tale sign between the legs!
> 
> Also UK girls, I was sent a discount code for Gap this morning, 30% off so have just been on and ordered some maternity clothes. The code is UKGAP30 and it's valid til Tuesday I think, either instore or on line!

Have been on and bought some trousers, a cowl neck jumper and another top.....£85 ish reduced to £61....bargain!!!! Some of the stuff was reduced already AND you get the extra 30% off. Thanks for this Lozza!!:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

YES! got my blood results and im clear on everything. altho i was told that as B+ which is relatively rare (apparently its found mostly in asian populations and travellers) i should start giving blood after pregnancy.

thanks for the guilty reminder doctor! :rofl:

so happy as was convinced things were going too good and they would find i have some sort of deficiency LOL!

My Next package containing my new mat trousers and some nice tops should be here soon... cant wait :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have my scan date 26th of october 10.30 am wooooo


----------



## firsttimer1

yay - do you have a feeling that this is a :pink: or :blue: baby danielle??


----------



## xdaniellexpx

pritty sure its a :blue:


----------



## mitchnorm

Spotted this on second tri posting......how bloody cute are these!!!?? I have to have them NOW

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190578120208?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Glowstar

Ooooo loving them!!! One thing I def want is the little brown bear all in one from H&M ( can't put link as on my phone )

PS. Are you lot on maternity leave already LOL!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> Ooooo loving them!!! One thing I def want is the little brown bear all in one from H&M ( can't put link as on my phone )
> 
> PS. Are you lot on maternity leave already LOL!!!

Er no....I am working from home today.....well not alot of work going on to be honest but I make the most of the quiet days. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - think i will get some of those booties in grey, they are tooooo cute

glow - https://www.hm.com/gb/product/91719?article=91719-C the all in one bear suit is sooo sweet! Good call!

no im not on mat leave haha :rofl: i organise my own time and work from home when not trianing. Im doing bulk trianing starting monday so for the whole of october i wont get on here till the evenings - BOO! xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Glowstar said:


> Ooooo loving them!!! One thing I def want is the little brown bear all in one from H&M ( can't put link as on my phone )
> 
> PS. Are you lot on maternity leave already LOL!!!

Er... no. I also work from home! I'm not very busy at the moment (can you tell?) and today am being particularly distracted by a film crew parked outside my house! They're filming an advert in the next street and all the catering vans etc are parked here. Have been for a wander but apart from cameras everywhere there's no action at the moment. Used the walk to buy an eccles cake, so much for swimming at lunchtime!

Mitch - i bought the cowl neck jumper in navy, a pair of grey skinny jeans and a pair of work trousers which were already reduced! My friend is coming on friday to lend me some stuff but i think as she had a July baby it will mostly be summer stuff so need to invest in some warm clothes!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - think i will get some of those booties in grey, they are tooooo cute
> 
> glow - https://www.hm.com/gb/product/91719?article=91719-C the all in one bear suit is sooo sweet! Good call!
> 
> no im not on mat leave haha :rofl: i organise my own time and work from home when not trianing. Im doing bulk trianing starting monday so for the whole of october i wont get on here till the evenings - BOO! xxx

Bear all in one is cute!!!! And a bargain...I saw one similar (but without ears) in Boots for £29!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

It's really lovely quality too...I like it in brown best. My OH is undecided about it as he thinks it's patronising to dress the baby like a bear :shrug: I don't I think so, I think it's really sweet :winkwink: Plus it's not too thick, like a proper snowsuit and ideal for (Hopefully) March weather.

Off to look at Gap now..thanks for the discount code :thumbup:


----------



## struth

Hey pregnant ladies - I just wanted to give you an update...

I got my :bfp: this morning. I'm super scared and completely in shock as I bled all weekend and was convinced that AF had arrived for the first time since the mmc. Anyway, the bleeding stopped abruptly yesterday and my temp rose yesterday and stayed high today so I tested and got 1-2 weeks on a digi. 

I really am scared after the mmc but I'm hoping that this one is super sticky and that I will only be a few weeks behind all you lovely ladies x

I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## Glowstar

Oh wow that's awesome and really quick too!!! sending you every sticky vibe possible :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Struth - Congratulations....I saw your post on June 2012 thread (I had a snoop at the early ladies) and was going to comment.....sooo pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*OK FIRSTLY - STRUTH!!!! OMG!!!! AMAZING!!!! i am beyond happy for you and sooo excited!!!! *

you will only be about 3 months behind which is NOTHING in the scheme of things :happydance: :happydance:

Please keep us all updated on this thread as i shall be watching your pregnancy with glee! :) :) :)

Glowstar - tell your OH that babies love looking like bears. and pumpkins at halloween. santa or a fairy at christmas. Oh and they esp love being dressed like a bunny at easter. This is what babies tell me anyway - so i do not intend on letting them down! :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

Struth!!!!!! WOW!!!!! That is fantastic news...so, so pleased for you!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Take good care of yourself - made me smile today, and have been feeling pretty yuck!! 

xxxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Glowstar - tell your OH that babies love looking like bears. and pumpkins at halloween. santa or a fairy at christmas. Oh and they esp love being dressed like a bunny at easter. This is what babies tell me anyway - so i do not intend on letting them down! :rofl:

DO NOT dress your baby up like a pumpkins, skeleton or santa....my pet hate!!!! I shall disown you FT :winkwink::haha:


----------



## struth

Thanks firsttimer - I'm so super cautious as I know you will understand too well. According to FF my due date will be the 30th May (previous one was 16th March) so I'm not too far behind at all. 

Just want to say thanks to all you lovely ladies for being so welcoming and supportive x


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> *OK FIRSTLY - STRUTH!!!! OMG!!!! AMAZING!!!! i am beyond happy for you and sooo excited!!!! *
> 
> you will only be about 3 months behind which is NOTHING in the scheme of things :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Please keep us all updated on this thread as i shall be watching your pregnancy with glee! :) :) :)
> 
> Glowstar - tell your OH that babies love looking like bears. and pumpkins at halloween. santa or a fairy at christmas. Oh and they esp love being dressed like a bunny at easter. This is what babies tell me anyway - so i do not intend on letting them down! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: at least my dog (Lola) can get a break from the Reindeer ears I make her wear every Crimbo :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

struth said:


> Thanks firsttimer - I'm so super cautious as I know you will understand too well. According to FF my due date will be the 30th May (previous one was 16th March) so I'm not too far behind at all.
> 
> Just want to say thanks to all you lovely ladies for being so welcoming and supportive x

That is sooo quick....keep in touch and wishing for an ultra stick bean!!!:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Struth - thats fab. and an end of may baby sounds perfect weather wise!! LOL. i know how it feels but you have GOT to enjoy this - every minute of it. I really regret spending my first weeks of this pregnancy full of worry - as it doesnt help anything. So try to enjoy it hun :)

and you know your always be an honorary mid march mama! In fact - im going to put you on the first page post with your new date where you belong :hugs: i hope the junebugs are as chatty as we are - im sure they will be!!! xxx

MITCH - :haha: you wish! im going to dress my baby in everything stupid! That way when they are older and giving me jib i can threaten to ''release the photos'' to their friends! :rofl: 

Ive got my eye on this little beauty: 
https://www.allfancydress.com/Fancy-Dress-Costume/18579/Pumpkin-Bunting-Costume.aspx

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> MITCH - :haha: you wish! im going to dress my baby in everything stupid! That way when they are older and giving me jib i can threaten to ''release the photos'' to their friends! :rofl:
> 
> Ive got my eye on this little beauty:
> https://www.allfancydress.com/Fancy-Dress-Costume/18579/Pumpkin-Bunting-Costume.aspx
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:

Gees that baby looks suicidal!!! Look and learn FT :haha:


----------



## struth

Darn it firsttimer - you made me cry again x


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> MITCH - :haha: you wish! im going to dress my baby in everything stupid! That way when they are older and giving me jib i can threaten to ''release the photos'' to their friends! :rofl:
> 
> Ive got my eye on this little beauty:
> https://www.allfancydress.com/Fancy-Dress-Costume/18579/Pumpkin-Bunting-Costume.aspx
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Gees that baby looks suicidal!!! Look and learn FT :haha:Click to expand...

Have to say i'm with Mitch here!

Struth - *Congratulations!!!* That's really lovely news, hope you have a great 9 months ahead!:happydance:


----------



## MsCrow

STRUTH

I am so, so happy for you and cross everything crossable that this pregnancy is the one that brings happiness. You SO deserve it!

YYYEYYAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :bunny: \\:D/


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> YES! got my blood results and im clear on everything. altho i was told that as B+ which is relatively rare (apparently its found mostly in asian populations and travellers) i should start giving blood after pregnancy.
> 
> thanks for the guilty reminder doctor! :rofl:
> 
> so happy as was convinced things were going too good and they would find i have some sort of deficiency LOL!
> 
> 
> My Next package containing my new mat trousers and some nice tops should be here soon... cant wait :)

Great news :thumbup:


xdaniellexpx said:


> i have my scan date 26th of october 10.30 am wooooo

:wohoo:



struth said:


> Hey pregnant ladies - I just wanted to give you an update...
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning. I'm super scared and completely in shock as I bled all weekend and was convinced that AF had arrived for the first time since the mmc. Anyway, the bleeding stopped abruptly yesterday and my temp rose yesterday and stayed high today so I tested and got 1-2 weeks on a digi.
> 
> I really am scared after the mmc but I'm hoping that this one is super sticky and that I will only be a few weeks behind all you lovely ladies x
> 
> I hope you are all doing well x

Many congratulations :happydance: Sticky :dust:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations Struth, so happy for you! I'll pray for some sticky dust for you :)

On another note, I'm a PEACH today! It seems that most of us change on a Wednesday to our next week.


----------



## firsttimer1

struth said:


> Darn it firsttimer - you made me cry again x

i have a habit of doing that :hugs: (esp when i dress babies as pumpkins apparently LOL :) )


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy Peach Day Joanna!


----------



## Glowstar

OMG has that Pumpkin outfit got no legs in it :haha::haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Peach day Joanna...we roll over at exactly the same time :kiss:


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning! It's cloudy today, and I really wish I could be in bed right now. Lately, sleep has been eluding me in the middle of the night. I wake up at 3am to pee and can't get back to sleep until about 5am which means I'm super sleepy when I try to wake up for real at 6am. I miss my coffee!!! :brat: I think the fact that my sleep cycle is out of whack is the reason I've been having such bizarre dreams.

On a positive note, I now have "Hellllloooo. Is it me you're looking for?" humming in my head now. :)

Congrats, Stich!

And congrats to all the fruit change overs! (I think being an onion is in the same stinky boat as being a shrimp - Eww)

Last night I went shopping for a few maternity things but everything was hideous looking. It was depressing. So after shopping, I went online and ordered a few things to make myself feel better. Let's just hope they fit!


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar said:


> OMG has that Pumpkin outfit got no legs in it :haha::haha:

yup :) i dressed as a giant pumpkin one halloween (it was not very sexy haha) so i think i have a thing for them ;) LOL

how can you ladies NOT love cute baby novelty outfits :rofl:

OMGosh my new mat trousers are SO comfy - beyond belief. im never buying normal ones again; whats the point LOL!! all my tops are gorgeous as well but i bought one peach cashmere jumper in a size 14(uk) which is waaaaaay too big at mo - but will perfect when i have a big bump ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins said:


> Good morning! It's cloudy today, and I really wish I could be in bed right now. Lately, sleep has been eluding me in the middle of the night. I wake up at 3am to pee and can't get back to sleep until about 5am which means I'm super sleepy when I try to wake up for real at 6am. I miss my coffee!!! :brat: I think the fact that my sleep cycle is out of whack is the reason I've been having such bizarre dreams.
> 
> On a positive note, I now have "Hellllloooo. Is it me you're looking for?" humming in my head now. :)
> 
> Congrats, Stich!
> 
> And congrats to all the fruit change overs! (I think being an onion is in the same stinky boat as being a shrimp - Eww)
> 
> Last night I went shopping for a few maternity things but everything was hideous looking. It was depressing. So after shopping, I went online and ordered a few things to make myself feel better. Let's just hope they fit!

ive not been sleeping well either lately. Ive not needed to pee in the night. But it takes me aggggessss to fall asleep and then i keep waking up randomly. Its totaly new to me as usually im a heavy sleeper - once im out im out. Once at uni i slept thru a fire alarm :( so im not used to all this waking up! do you think its our bodies getting us prepared for when baby arrives? heehee


----------



## newfielady

Ft- that's evil. Planning to use the pictures to blackmail you child. Evil or brilliant :rofl: I plan to dress up my baby too! :winkwink:
Lozza- seen the picture of the film crew on facebook.

When I told DH of baby was a peach this week he said. "what! Is our baby going backwards or what?" I asked him why and he said "Well, before it was a lime, then a plum and now a peach!" :haha: I agree with him though, I think a lime is the bigger of the three. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies i have a question - the bloods we have given already which have come bk as clear; would they have shown up high amounts of protein and therefore be an indicator for spina bifida? and then the 20 week ultrasound confirms whether its present?

or do we give blood again at 20 weeks which is the ''spina bifida'' test?

Mitch do you know as u work in testing etc?

Ima bit confused how the testing works x

newfie....... its genius AND evil :rofl: xxx and yep most limes are bigger; but i think they mean a small mexican lime... weird i know :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> do you think its our bodies getting us prepared for when baby arrives? heehee

That would be so UNFAIR! Our bodies should be letting us get extra sleep now to put in the sleep bank for later! :)

Oh and I can't believe I forgot to mention this: I've found awful bruises on my inner thigh!!! They're dark purple and oddly, they're in the perfect shape of my fingers! When I sleep at night, I cuddle up with myself. (What? Doesn't everyone cuddle themselves?!) Anyway, when I do this self-cuddle, my hands often end up crossed on the insides of my legs (right palm on left leg and left palm on right leg). I think it happens when the pillow between my knee falls out. Well..... I guess I'm holding on tight and bruising myself???? It's probably when I'm having my disturbing dreams. :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

The "cute" baby outfits remind me of those greetings cards that were all the rage a few years ago, babies dressed up as various things. Some are cute, but that poor baby in your link just looked traumatised rather than cute!

Newfie - it's very distracting, normally my street is pretty quiet so 100+ people here all day (they arrived at 5am) is strange! 

FT - i've slept terribly since being pregnant. The last couple of nights I think i might have developed restless legs (the pregnancy book said its a symptom) and i've had to go upstairs to the spare room to get to sleep, then creep back down about 5am. Otherwise it's driving DH mad! Going to the bathroom 2-3 times a night most nights too, it's very annoying!


----------



## loolindley

Struth! I have already posted on your page, but thought I would put again how happy I am for you. I really hope this is your forever baby, and can't wait to read more about him or her in your diary. Congratulations honey, and happy & healthy 9 months :hugs:

Congratulations on all of you who have moved up a fruit!!! I get to utter the fabulous words tomorrow "I am a lemon". Can't wait! Also fab bumps those of you who posted. :happydance:

I just wanted to say a massive WOW to all of you who are working full time. You are all my hero's, and my hat is off to all of you. I have just done my 4th shift back after 7 weeks off, and everyday I have come home and cried my heart out. I am feeling physically knackered beyond belief, and emotionaly drained. Concentrating for hours on end is stressing me out and giving me a massive headache, and the shifts are taking their toll. I was up at 3.30am today for a 4am shift, and just couldn't get going for the whole day.

On top of that I am having to drive with my trousers open as the waistband digs in painfully after about half and hour :cry: And my back is hurting badly from leaning over the control desk for hours at a time. I forget how stressfull my job can be and when some stupid woman walked infront of my train the other day, I stopped and started yelling at her rather than just flipping the bird which I would usually do. My heart was banging my my chest, and I couldn't calm down for about an hour afterwards.

I am so sorry for the rant, but I have just found it so hard.

On a nicer note, I only have one more 3.30 get up tomorrow, and then 5 days off when I am going back up North to tell my brother he is going to be an uncle. Can't wait :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - is it worth getting some maternity trousers so your more comfy hun? honestly mine are a godsend. You need to do as much as you can to make yourself comfy thru the day hun - you dont need to added stress. Im in awe of you waking up that early! xxx

i bet your sooooo excited to tell your bro, and 5 days off will be lovely. Dont you dare even THINK about work even once!!! xxx


----------



## newfielady

Oh yes, Congrats Struth! So happy for you. H&H 9 months.
Loo- I only work part time and I bes busted when I get home. I don't think I'd be able to work full time.


----------



## loolindley

I am going to get some maternity trews this weekend. I have been waiting for work to approve it, so I can claim back the cost, but I think I will just demand the money once I have bought them :rofl: It is so embarassing having to sit my my pants open, especially when the guard comes in to speak to me! Mat pants are defo the way forward, and I'm going to get over the bump I think, so I can REALLY breathe out!!!

I am telling my oldest friend on Friday night. We are having a night in with take out, wine (or so she thinks:haha:) and a good catch up as we haven't seen each other since July last year, and then on Saturday going for a meal with my brother and sil. Can't wait!! After than I am going to send a text around the friends who don't know yet, and an e mail to a friend who has been trying for about 18 months (I have no idea what I am going to say yet...so hard), and after that, everyone I care about will know. :cloud9:

Everyone at work has been guessing, but I haven't given anything away. They can find out next week when I am 15 weeks.

Oh crap, I've not told my grans either. I'm going to call them now. One of my grans is 94 next month! Finally I am making her a great gran!


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - your job sounds way more physically demanding than most full time jobs. I work full time, but sat in front of a computer and fortunately mostly from home at the moment. The odd week i've had to do more than 1 day in the office and get up early (which means before 7.45am to me!) i've felt knackered by early evening! 
Bet your gran will be soooo excited!!

Is it just in Manchester where peaches are definitely always bigger than limes? I've never seen a lime that big, although I agree they're probably a bit bigger than a plum!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Loo: I work Full-Time hours but I get to sit at a desk all day long. When it was really busy over the last couple weeks I was getting headaches all the time. My headaches can last like 3 days... yuck, had one that started Friday at work and it wouldn't go away until I woke up on Monday morning. Anyways, I'd like to say it gets easier when your used to working everyday but it's not always... though I don't know how you deal with such early mornings... I get up at 6 every morning but I am used to that hour by now.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:
 

> ladies i have a question - the bloods we have given already which have come bk as clear; would they have shown up high amounts of protein and therefore be an indicator for spina bifida? and then the 20 week ultrasound confirms whether its present?
> 
> or do we give blood again at 20 weeks which is the ''spina bifida'' test?
> 
> Mitch do you know as u work in testing etc?
> 
> Ima bit confused how the testing works x

The testing for protein in your urine will continue throughout the pregnancy - they are checking to see if your kidneys are working properly. During the later tests the midwife does....a high protein level in urine indicates a risk of pre-eclampsia - obviously harmful for you and baby....but they will couple this with other symptoms such as high BP and excessive swelling of feet and hands 

Spina bifida occurs at the end of the first trimester when the spine of baby doesnt fuse....most rely on the scan to pick this up. The triple or quad test will also pick this up....as this has been 'replaced' by the combined test (Downs one) I dont think we get it now and they rely on the ultrasound.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## MsCrow

Sorry to mememe.

I hate today. My dad has been to see the consultant and the Leukaemia is proceeding though bone marrow results are not back yet to know which type. They are able to go away next week for a needed break but after that it looks like he'll be in hospital for 4-5 weeks.

I effing hate today. I am so full of anger and upset.

I'm supposed to be revising for my viva.

I just want to cry in a corner.


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow - that sounds awful.....hope things get better for you and your family soon....sending you big :hugs: x x x


----------



## wondertwins

Ms Crow- I'm so sorry. :hugs: 

We went through leukemia with my brother, and I remember how sad and confusing it was in the beginning while they did all the diagnosis. It's okay to cry. :( Try to get some rest too. 

P.S. My brother had the very worst kind of leukemia twice. He's been cancer free for 15 years now.


----------



## Glowstar

Hope your Dad gets better soon Mrs C :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Struth, congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!

MsCrow, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. :hugs:

Loo, you could also try a Bella Band--it would cover what your trousers don't. But hurray for buying some this weekend! I have one pair at home and another on order and I hope the new ones fit!

Morning, all! Congrats to the new fruits! We should get together a list of who moves up on what weekday. 

I feel weird this morning. I had weird dreams, though I can't remember them very well, and in general I just feel a little off. Feels like a taking-it-easy day!


----------



## Nicnak282

MsCrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hearing the words cancer or Leukaemia is extremely scary and I really do feel for you and your family, we have been there too. Try and take some time out for yourself so you can then be there and stronger for your father in the next few weeks. 

Fell free to rant and cry all you want on here - we are thinking of you honey. 

:hug: 

xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Mrs Crow, I am so sorry. It must be so upsetting, and How you are coping is admirable. :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Thinking of you MrsCrow. Sending you lot's of :hugs:.
My brother in law went through cancer, Leukaemia, 12 years ago. He's been cancer free ever since.


----------



## firsttimer1

MsCrow said:


> Sorry to mememe.
> 
> I hate today. My dad has been to see the consultant and the Leukaemia is proceeding though bone marrow results are not back yet to know which type. They are able to go away next week for a needed break but after that it looks like he'll be in hospital for 4-5 weeks.
> 
> I effing hate today. I am so full of anger and upset.
> 
> I'm supposed to be revising for my viva.
> 
> I just want to cry in a corner.

We will all say a prayer and keep your dad in our thoughts Mrs C :hugs:

Please also say a little prayer for my manager (the one who handed in her notice a week ago as she wants to spend more time with kids); as cruely today she found out she has a tumour in her spine :(


----------



## lozza1uk

MrsCrow - you're more than entitled to a mememe post.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

MrsCrow - Sending positive thoughts you way :hugs:

What websites are you all using to order your maternity clothes, is it a local website for you. I am having trouble getting maternity clothing here, our town has no maternity stores, may have to go into the city to find some. Also, how do you know what you order online will fit you properly? I may need to resort to online shopping if I can't find any clothing around here lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

i used 'next' online and im not sure u have it over there? They are GREAT. you order online; receive it, try it and then if you dont like it you put it bk in the packaging and go online to arrange collection. Then its done. Of course if you like what you get, you pay - at any point during the next month.

BRILL :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Joannaxoxo said:


> MrsCrow - Sending positive thoughts you way :hugs:
> 
> What websites are you all using to order your maternity clothes, is it a local website for you. I am having trouble getting maternity clothing here, our town has no maternity stores, may have to go into the city to find some. Also, how do you know what you order online will fit you properly? I may need to resort to online shopping if I can't find any clothing around here lol.

There's no maternity-specific stores near me (actually there is a JoJo Maman Bebe but its small), but lots of the women's clothing stores have tiny maternity sections. They're all pretty rubbish though. I've just bought from Gap online, if they don't fit I can return to a store or post back I think. Happy that tops will fit, it's trousers that probably won't, especially as their sizing was in US!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks FirstTimer, I will check out 'Next' but I don't recognize the store so we probably don't have it around here.

Lozza, I've also noticed that the bigger stores have a small section of maternity clothes, but most of them are still selling off their summer clothes lines, which isn't any use to me at the minute. I'm planning on going to the city soon to find some pants (trousers), can only fit into my stretchy ones now lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

Joanna - thinking about it that's probably why the collections i've seen are so crap! I haven't looked for a few weeks so should probably look again for winter stuff! Good point, thanks!


----------



## firsttimer1

JOANNA - just looked and you have it in the USA, at least online?
https://www.nextdirect.com/us/en/home

these are the trousers i got from there and they are sooooooooooo comfy:
https://www.nextdirect.com/us/en/sh...p;&gt;&nbsp;Trousers&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Maternity


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> JOANNA - just looked and you have it in the USA, at least online?
> https://www.nextdirect.com/us/en/home
> 
> these are the trousers i got from there and they are sooooooooooo comfy:
> https://www.nextdirect.com/us/en/sh...p;&gt;&nbsp;Trousers&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Maternity

Your a star :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW i dont know how the prices convert and if the shipping is expensive? those trousers were £25 and then i got a load of tops in the sale for £10 each (i bought a size up) xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks for the kind thoughts. I'm not feeling very positive today. The consultants have never seen Lymphoma and Leukaemia in one patient, the former is not curable. The latter we don't know yet. Both together is a complete unknown. 

So sorry about your boss FT.


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Mrs Crow


----------



## firsttimer1

MrsC - :hugs:

well i just attempted to watch a baby show on tv whilst doing some work.... i managed 25 secs of watching labour and turned over :dohh:

good news - thats 25secs longer then EVER before.... yay me! :dance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Firsttimer - thats a nice store, I might result to ordering from them if I can't find what I am looking for... definitly like those trousers! I assume they will probably ship to Canada but I might pay a high shipping price. I'll do some research and see if I can find something online in Ontario, probably wont pay as high shipping costs.


----------



## MsCrow

What programme was that FT?

I need to face reality at some point and consider some maternity clothes, one (nice) dress and a bubble dress will not suffice. I'm dreading it though. I love my clothes, I don't want to have to face buying maternity ones to wear for, like, 10 minutes.


----------



## firsttimer1

well if you want to see labour - their is a lady giving birth right now on Home&health channel


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG i nearly just passed out. im not even kidding. I literally just nearly wobbled right off the sofa.


----------



## loolindley

Just had my weekly bag of crisps. You know whats better than s&v........Chese and onion!!!!!!! Nom nom nom nom. They taste amazing!!!!!!!

I forgot to say, I must be starting to put some baby weight on, because despite losing a steady 2lbs a week, and sticking to the diet 100% AND going swimming 3 times, I only lost 1/2 a lb this week. I was so miffed!!! Dieting hard all week and for a measly half a lb! This weekend I am having 2 take aways! That'll teach my crap body! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - you only have on bag a week???? omg i wouldnt function without one a day! :rofl:

stop making me feel like a crisp monster!!!


----------



## loolindley

May I just refer you back to your 7 week scan photo? It's wise I limit myself!!!!! Nah, Al buys a 6 pack a week for his dinner, and I have the left over bag. It's dangerous to have too many bags of crisps in my house!


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmm crisps....... even my friend said my baby looked like a crisp when i showed her that scan photo...

.... what have i done????!!!! :cry:

:rofl:


----------



## loolindley

HAAAAAAAAA! I'm in the second trimester tomorrow! Proper milestone!

I told my gran earlier, and she didn't say anything. She's a bit of a cow, so I don't know why I'm surprised. She just said Oh. Charming! I couldn't get through to my other Gran, but she will be excited (I hope)


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - thats ALL she said? Thats awful LOL! i dont know.... :shrug: we are all happy for you!!! :hugs:

We are over at my mother in laws tonight for dinner, as much as i love her (and i really do) i do NOT like her cooking! she dries everythinnnnng out. Like if a piece of chicken needs 20 mins she will give it 40 mins ''just to be safe''. :sick:

so im gonna make sure i eat a bit before i leave heehee :rofl:


----------



## crowned

Joanna, please let me know what you find, as I'm also in ON and having difficulty. The only stores I've found are Thyme Maternity and Motherhood Maternity, both of which are more expensive than I like.


Edit: we have it in Canada too! https://www.nextdirect.com/ca/en


----------



## citymouse

I ordered a bunch of stuff from Old Navy... all on sale. I may try Gap, because there's one near me and I can easily make in-store returns. 

I'm a firecracker today! My hormones are flowing like a river, LOL. 

Especially annoyed because when I was going to take the trash out and pulling old food out of the fridge, I found a decaying cucumber in the produce drawer. Now, every two weeks when our cleaning ladies come, they "clean" the fridge, going through it, moving things around and rearranging in the most annoying and chaotic manner possible. They make it impossible to find anything... and yet they never paid attention to the rotting cucumber? So it's like they're on a mission specifically to drive me crazy! :brat:

Yes, I'm a brat today! A giant brat! And I don't care! :rofl:


----------



## redsox

Hello Ladies!

Ms. Crow - I am so sorry to hear about your dad's health. I pray that he gets the best treatment and makes a full recovery. Hang in there while you have so many big life events on your plate at once. 

STRUTH - WOWOWOW!!!! I am ecstatic for you! This is beyond amazing. I am ever-hopeful this is it for you. :) :) I have a feeling it is. :)

As for maternity clothes - I have found some insanely great deals on ebay. Thrilled to bits with some of my finds.

Told HR and the Director of Operations here at work today - both meetings went great. Now to just tell my boss!!!!!!!!! (Er and my family and friends ha!)

Other news - had flutter/bubbles last night before bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks crowned. I'm going to "the city" tomorrow and I'm going to a bigger city in two weeks. If I can't get any clothes there I will def order from the next site. :thumbup:
citymouse- I don't really like your cleaners. :growlmad: They move everything around in your fridge but miss the decaying vegetable in the produce drawer. Then they talk how you're going to ignore your dog when the baby get here. I think I'd look for other cleaners. But that's just me. :D


----------



## citymouse

Newfielady, I would, but around here you just sort of take the good with the bad. Unless you use a service, you get a lady (or two) who sort of do their own thing in your house. It's good in a way and it can also drive you crazy. I don't know anyone who doesn't have to do the freak-out pre-cleaning house sweep. The problem is we've been using them for almost 5 years and we trust them implicitly... So the few little weird/annoying things they do are worth the hassle. I'm sure there will be some shifts in the dynamic as I get more pregnant and when the baby is here. (Maybe when the baby is here, I'll make a point of opening the door for them with the dog in my arms! :haha: )


----------



## citymouse

Okay, here's my list of days of the week. It gets a little complex. Basically our baseline number is the oldest babies--Kellyc75 and looley, who are both turning 17 weeks this week. Everyone else is turning "baseline minus x" weeks (so I'm "baseline minus 4" which means I turned 13 weeks), which is indicated next to your name. The list starts at Sunday, so the people who already newfruited this week are listed as their new numbers and the people who haven't yet are also listed with their new numbers.

Does it make any sense at all? It's really just for my own edification! :rofl: 

*This week's baseline (March 4): 41 weeks!*

*Sunday*
emera35 (-1), Blessedmomma (-3), Kymied (-3), kkl12 (-3) 

*Monday*
waula (-2), pooch (-2)

*Tuesday *
mitchnorm (-2), MrsCupcake (-2), crowned (-3), Newfielady (-3), citymouse (-4)

*Wednesday*
lozza1uk (-2), Firsttimer1 (-2), Nicknak282 (-2), joannaxoxo (-4), Glowstar (-4), Kell27 (-4), xdaniellepx (-5)

*Thursday*
MsCrow (-2), wouldluvabub (-2), loolindley (-3), redsox (-3), widger (-3), em2656 (-3), _LauraK1982_ (-5)

*Friday *
2nd time (-1)

*Saturday*
lauraclili (-2), JadeEmChar (-2), tiggerz (-2), OriginalDoll (-3)

*BABIES!*
x-amy-x - Connie - 23 Dec 2011
Skadi - Keira - 9 Jan 2012
Buttonnose - Lucas
Sandy - 23 Feb 2012
WT - twin boys - 24 Feb 2012
KellyC75 - baby girl 24 Feb 2012
Pristock230 - baby boy 5 March 2012
LittleANDLost - baby girl 5 March 2012


----------



## citymouse

And if I forgot anyone, I'm sorry, I blame the cleaning ladies.


----------



## MsCrow

I am utterly impressed at the thorough nature of your work and neat presentation!


----------



## lozza1uk

I love the new verb " newfruited" and will be using that every week...

Evening DH I have newfruited to an orange today! He'll think I've completely lost the plot!!:rofl:


----------



## redsox

MsCrow said:


> I am utterly impressed at the thorough nature of your work and neat presentation!

Wow! Yes - quite the presentation!

You are a stitch! :haha:

Love it.


----------



## wondertwins

Citymouse, this his hilarious!!! In my current state, I feel like there is so little I can control, so I find myself making lots of charts and lists and spreadsheets of things.... Thus, I totally get it!!!

As for maternity clothes shopping online.... don't forget about eBay. There are lots of sellers selling brand new stuff, and great deals from recent moms offloading their maternity stuff.


----------



## wondertwins

lozza1uk said:


> I love the new verb " newfruited" and will be using that every week...

I agree. Brilliant new verb.


----------



## MsCrow

I LOVE 'newfruited'. Tomorrow I shall be newfruited and I do believe it will be a navel orange. Whoop.


----------



## loolindley

CityMouse. You have just enamoured yourself to me a little bit more :blush: I love a chart, and this is gooooood! Marvellous! Gold Star award :D


----------



## mitchnorm

I am back briefly ladies.....I just came over all weird and tired and had to go back to bed for a couple of hours til hubby came home. Felt all wobbly and soooo exhausted....it was weird. So hubbies home and I had hugs (with a few tears) and feel slightly better. He is off to play badminton tonight so I am having a warm bath and catching up on some trashy TV.....have loads of Four Weddings US to watch. Your US version ladies is sooooo much better...and the budgets!!!!!! I cant believe some of them.

Anyway just wanted to stop in.....just going to force some food down (appetite is shot!!!)....spag bol!!! :thumbup:....wish me luck :haha:

Will be on later x x x happy shopping all!!!


----------



## loolindley

I will also be newfruited tomorrow. Looking forward to being a lemon!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> Joanna, please let me know what you find, as I'm also in ON and having difficulty. The only stores I've found are Thyme Maternity and Motherhood Maternity, both of which are more expensive than I like.
> 
> 
> Edit: we have it in Canada too! https://www.nextdirect.com/ca/en

So far all I found was Motherhood Maternity too, nice stuff but expensive. I don't normally spend $50 on a pair of pants, let alone on ones I can only wear for a few months. Though they had some things on sale that I almost got. I think I will wait until after I've been to the city and see what I've been able to find.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, all! Glad to be of service. Since I am determined to be utterly useless in every other area of my life today!


----------



## waula

thanks for the GAP code - immense! glad you guys felt something uterus like this morning!!

anyone a little bit obsessed with milk? i'm literally drinking 5 pints a day and loving it!!!! i know the skeleton is starting to become bone this week but literally ridiculous love of all things calcium!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

'Newfruited'... amazing word!

Mitch: I had the same type of feeling yesterday morning.. though it was more like a dizzy feeling. I was in the shower first thing in the morning and felt like I had no energy.. it was hard to lift my arms to wash the soap out of my hair. Then I got all dizzy and was afraid of passing out in the shower, so I kelt down and put my head down... which helped the dizzy feeling to go away. It was scary, is this a hormone thing or low blood pressure or something we need to tell our doctors about? I felt better after I ate my breakfast.


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, I've had faint spells in the shower, too, and asked my doctor about it. Basically, being in the water (especially if you like a hot shower!) increases circulation all over your body, which means you have greater bloodflow in your extremities and less in your core--but your core is the part of you that really needs the blood now, so you can get to feeling weak and shaky. 

If you do take hot showers, try cooling the water a bit and see if that helps.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good tip Citymouse, though I don't really like the shower too hot... maybe that day was hotter than usual, I can't remember.


----------



## citymouse

Or maybe you'd been more active before getting in? I also get wobbly after going up the stairs too fast!


----------



## loolindley

drink plenty of water and orange juice as well. I have low blood pressure which makes me dizzy and black out, and that is meant to help.

Waula. I HATE milk. It makes me gag, and the most I can gag down each day is a glass. I do suppliment my calcium with pregnacare, yoghurt and cheese, but I struggle with milk. Yack! It always tastes gone off to me! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT I have just found Home and Health! Another way to waste some time, currently watchig the end of Portland Babies, not that I'll ever be able to afford to birth there!


----------



## Glowstar

LOVIING your chart Citymouse :thumbup:


----------



## MsCrow

Where is Home and Health? Sky? In which case, no trash for me.

Get well soon Mitch. MrC is nursing yet another cold so he's banished to the spare room :(


----------



## citymouse

I can drink milk... after I eat my milk and cookies. :blush:

But no more of that for me! 

...Because the cookies are all gone. :(


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> drink plenty of water and orange juice as well. I have low blood pressure which makes me dizzy and black out, and that is meant to help.
> 
> Waula. I HATE milk. It makes me gag, and the most I can gag down each day is a glass. I do suppliment my calcium with pregnacare, yoghurt and cheese, but I struggle with milk. Yack! It always tastes gone off to me! :rofl:

Same here...i hate milk always have...so i am sure i am struggling to get my calcium intake...but i do take my supplements so hopefully thats enough.

Thanks for your posts ladies.....i didnt feel dizzy as such just wobbly from extreme tiredness all of a sudden if that makes any sense. Feel better....had some spag bol but couldnt get much down me :nope:

Well tonight is location location location night......i am a sucker for property programmes :thumbup:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Ladies, 

It feels like an age since I was here this morning - you lot have put on about 14 pages today! :shock: 

Struth - Super Congratulations! x 

Mrs Crow - I'm so sorry about your Dad. I really hope that things work out but you know you can always rant/talk at us any time you want to. 

Newfruited is the best verb I have ever seen created! (And I'm an English teacher so I get to see a lot of 'imaginative use of the language'!) 

As for me, I need a bit of a rant today too... 

I'm just so so tired. At the moment I can't see how I'm going to get into work in the morning. Thursday is a bad day - full teaching day (no free time) and I've just found out I'm supposed to go to a meeting at lunchtime. That means I'll get to work at 7.30 and not stop at all (including meals because I'll have to eat during the meeting) until about 4.30. I think I am going to collapse! 

Also, I had a really funny turn at work today. I've been getting a lot of nosebleeds (at least one minor one a day) but I got up after lunch to go to the loo, felt a bit light-headed so just assumed I'd got up too quickly. Got to the loo and then had a really major nosebleed. It didn't last long but it was heavy if you know what I mean. After that I felt incredibly wobbly and hot and like I was going to pass out (which I didn't) but I had to go and teach as my class were waiting for me. Anyway, I sat down for a few minutes but you can't do my job sitting down - I literally spend all day on my feet. I felt better after about half an hour but it was really scary there for a minute. 

I'm not sure what to do about it to be honest. Do you think I should tell my MW or just see what happens? I've never had to ring her about anything and I'm tempted to say wait but I'm worried that it might mean my blood pressure is up/down. 

Anyway, I have been feeling better but I'm totally whacked out and I just don't know how I'm going to manage tomorrow. Difficult classes where behaviour etc is an issue and where I can't relax for a minute... Yikes! 

Sorry for my rant. There's loads thrown in there. Hopefully a decent night's sleep will help to sort me out! 

xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Laura - i would have a word with your mw.....was your bp ok last time she checked it? If you get lots of nosebleeds just make sure you drink plenty of fluids  hope tomorrows not too stressful...sounds tiring! 

I have a long drive tomorrow from home to Hartlepool....gonna be at least 5 hours i reckon. Am staying over tomorrow night and back Friday....was thinking about there and back in one day which would have been very silly :nope:.

At least its Friday soon :happydance: x


----------



## crowned

I've felt the same way as lots of you - dizzy spells and lots of 'tired days.' Today is one of those. I'm babysitting all day and it's taking every ounce of energy I've got. 

Newfie, I don't spend 50 on pants either, so it's really hard to justify doing it for maternity clothes, especially since I need 'long' pants :(

Whoever asked about the milk, yes!! I don't normally drink much (don't love the taste normally), but I'm having at least 4 or 5 glasses a day now, because of cravings. It's so strange, but tastes sooooo good!!! Odd what pregnancy does to your taste buds.


----------



## lozza1uk

Laura, I read on one of my pregnancy apps today that the mucus membranes in your nose swell as a result of pregnancy hormones meaning increased congestion and/or nosebleeds. More blood flowing round your system too. That was on a week 15 update, it's fairly common apparently.

Home and health is on sky, unless it's also on freeview? Found it near the discovery channel!


----------



## crowned

lozza1uk said:


> Laura, I read on one of my pregnancy apps today that the mucus membranes in your nose swell as a result of pregnancy hormones meaning increased congestion and/or nosebleeds. More blood flowing round your system too. That was on a week 15 update, it's fairly common apparently.
> 
> Home and health is on sky, unless it's also on freeview? Found it near the discovery channel!

Does it decrease again? Cause I've got an awful runny/stuffy nose going on, and don't really want it all pregnancy long please!


----------



## wondertwins

Sorry, Laura. :hugs: You say that you have to stand up to do your job, but maybe your bosses could come up with a way to accommodate you by allowing you to sit down during lectures. Even if you just sat for part of the class period it might help. I hate the idea of a mama being so dizzy and tired! :(

Speaking of aches and pains... is anyone else having joint pain? Before I found out I was pregnant, I was training for a half marathon, so I was running 3-6 miles every day. I started to suffer plantar fasciitis because of it, which typically gets better with rest. So when I got my BFP, I though that it would get better. However, I haven't run in 2 months, and it's actually getting worse!!! Plus, my right wrist is achy and my finger joints are achy and my right elbow is achy. :( I feel like an 80 year old grandma. How am I going to type on BnB if my hands hurt!!?! ;) I've read that the surge in hormones is what causes this. Any treatments you ladies know of?


----------



## MsCrow

Laura, I say listen to yourself and speak to your MW as that is what she's there for. I also think you need to talk to your deputy or head about not feeling 100% and the regularity of these bleeds. As much as teaching is a VERY pressured job, any boss worth their salt will want you to be ok.


----------



## citymouse

Wondertwins, I'd try prenatal yoga and a massage!


----------



## wondertwins

city- Massage? Yes! That's something I can definitely do!! As for yoga..... I've been trying. Really, I promise! But it feels like so much work! Ha ha ha. I barely make it halfway through the DVD I bought at which point I just sit on the floor and space out for the rest of it. I wish I could find a class to attend. I think that would help with the motivation since I'd be too embarrassed to plop my butt on the floor while everyone else practiced their zen poses. :)


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> but I struggle with milk. Yack! It always tastes gone off to me! :rofl:

Have you tried Cravendale, it tastes so much fresher as its filtered :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

crowned said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Laura, I read on one of my pregnancy apps today that the mucus membranes in your nose swell as a result of pregnancy hormones meaning increased congestion and/or nosebleeds. More blood flowing round your system too. That was on a week 15 update, it's fairly common apparently.
> 
> Home and health is on sky, unless it's also on freeview? Found it near the discovery channel!
> 
> Does it decrease again? Cause I've got an awful runny/stuffy nose going on, and don't really want it all pregnancy long please!Click to expand...

Umm... Unfortunately it goes on to say it will only get worse not better, sorry!! Suggests putting some Vaseline under your nose before you go to sleep to stop your nose drying out!


----------



## KellyC75

Love the chart citymouse ~ 'New fruited' is cool :coolio:

However, tommorow I will be 'New Veggied' :haha: To a stinky onion! :sick:


----------



## newfielady

The maternity clothes thing is unbelievable! You think they would charge less for these clothes as women only wear them for a couple months. But then again, maybe they're charging for the extra fabric :rofl:

Great chart city mouse :thumbup: I also enjoyed the term "newfruited". :winkwink:
Going out to super with a girl friend this evening. Hopefully something on the menu looks good. I've been having one of those days :sick:


----------



## lozza1uk

I tested out "newfruited" on my DH. He just looked at me until I explained I was an orange. Maybe he'll get it next week!


----------



## pristock230

a ton of pages to catch up tonight ladies! I was too busy at work to keep up :( hope all is well with all! 

I am a Lemon!!! YAY!!!


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Kelly and lozza!

Today was a chat-happy day here for sure.

I feel completely wiped out today. And tomorrow the power is going to be down at the house all day, from 9-5, so I have to find someplace else to be. I can charge up my laptop and write in the morning, but by afternoon it will be too hot. Maybe I'll go shopping or something.


----------



## Glowstar

Happy lemon day Pristock :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Had a nice supper with my friend. However, came home to find a very sick husband. :(. Since all the drug stores were closed then had to dash over to the convience store to see if they had any "flu" stuff. Found Gravol and some halls, hopefully he doesn't get :sick: again.


----------



## blessedmomma

okay.... there was too many pages to remember everything....

mrsc- :hugs: you and your dad are in my thoughts and prayers. so sorry hun.

struth- yay congrats!!! :happydance:

welcome to the newby and congrats! 

it was weird reading all the stories about feeling horrible today. the night before last i was awake from 1-3am so had a tired day. but today was awful. i actually slept pretty good. when i got up though i felt all out of sorts. i was weak and tired. my muscles were achey and i felt sick to my stomach. i even had a little while when i felt kinda shakey for some reason. DH came home half day and finished up the housework and watched the LO's while i took a nap. i felt a lot better after i got up. hope i dont feel like that tomorrow. i read all about you ladies having a hard day at work and i feel like a weinie now for taking the day off from being home :blush:


----------



## newfielady

blessed- your entitled to a off day too. Being a SAHM to 5 _is_ a full time (though very rewarding) job.


----------



## citymouse

:cake: Happy Thursday!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning - happy thursday! payday for me and nearly the weekend, thank god.

I have had a horrible couple of days at work. 

We went to the cinema to see Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy last night. Although i think the story was quite good it was very slow and i fell asleep -oops!!

hope everyone is feeling a bit better today x


----------



## MsCrow

At film length Tinker Tailor was slow? I thought it would feel rushed compared to the radio adaption!

Did the usual thing, woke up this morning feeling a bump, went for a wee and the bump mostly went away. Am I imagining a real bump?

Oh, 15 weeks, I am newfruited.


----------



## mitchnorm

Blessed momma - exactly like me yesterday..weak and tired....a bit wobbly and soooo exhausted, i went robedfor a couple of hours yesterday afternoon too....wokeup feeling all weepy.

Well today i feel sicky in my stomach and cant even get my peanut butter in toast down :nope:....not looking forward to my 5 plus hour drive today.


Maybe be out of touch for a day or two....so congrats to all newfruits and take care.

Baby is good.....parting doppler check this morning :winkwink:

Xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations those of you newfruiting today!

Tinker Tailor - I hoped the film would be good, I tried to read the book recently and found it impossible so actually gave up (I never give up on a book). Thought at least watching the film I could get the point of the book! Might go and see it anyway but will take some sweets to keep me awake!

Mitch - safe trip.

I weighed myself this morning and seem to have only put on 2kg since I got pregnant. I must be shifting weight around as I look like i've put on more than that! Was quite pleased as I think that's about right.

Definitely swimming at lunchtime today after having cake yesterday instead, oops!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning all!*

So had dinner at MIL's last night and it was really nice! as i say she is not the best cook LOL. everyone was drinking reaaaalllllllly nice red wine though and i NEARLY gave in and had a sip but i didnt :dance: yay me! I said i would have one drink on my partners bday in London and one at christmas... so im waiting till then :)

I slept thru the night last night BUT i had a freaky horrible dream. cant win.

blocked nose. achy lower tummy. feel ''out of it''. Thats me today. Hope your all okay xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Ladies :wave:

Im 'new-veggied' today! An onion! :sick:


----------



## firsttimer1

congrats kelly :)

im feeling really 'eeewwwwwwwww' today - not sure why. Bit out of it - like im on the moon!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> congrats kelly :)
> 
> im feeling really 'eeewwwwwwwww' today - not sure why. Bit out of it - like im on the moon!

Totally the same here....I feel spaced out. Also have achey belly and lower back.....have brought my pillow to wedge in behind my back for the journey today :thumbup:

I want to go back to bed......!!!!!:cry:


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> I want to go back to bed......!!!!!:cry:

Me too! :sleep:


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies! I've been busy for a few days so I just scanned through looking at pictures. I love the BIG bump pictures posted. I have two coworkers; one and two months ahead of me so I keep checking them out to see where I'm headed though they're both much skinnier than I am.

Yesterday I had a lovely bout of diarrhea after two days of little movement. It came about while I was doing the "pick your own" at the farm I go to and I had to hoof it back to the potty. While I was racing my bowls to the toilet I had a talk with the baby, "You know kiddo if you want more space in there you can move up and out where the skin is more stretchy and stop playing with my bladder and intestines until you get a bit bigger. Besides, Papa wants to be able to tell you're in there."

Yesterday I went to pick up a co-sleeper that someone was selling and she showed me the other baby things she had for sale and there was the Octotunes octopus that my husband could NOT stop playing with at Babies R Us. For $2! It's now sitting on our dresser and my husband plays it every night. The dogs are not loving it. I told them they have to get used to it as the kiddo will have many noisy things, including itself.

Firsttimer can you add my "20 week scan" to October 19th? (We call it an 18 week ultrasound)


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i think i missed a post; where are u going for a couple of days? xxx my back hurts too :(

ladies who are home working - Home&Health channel on sky are showing home birth and this couple are having a water birth... just in case anyone is interested!! :)

kymied - added


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies. Happy Thursday. Forgot to take my pill last night + an early start which usually equals :sick: Great news though, I feel perfect. I took a pill just in case, prevention instead of cure right? :haha: So I'm hoping this marks the beginning of the end of morning sickness. ::happydance:
On a not so good note. Porr hubby is still sick with the flu. And we're supposed to be going out of town today. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

MMMMmmm. Had to turn over that home birth.... :cry: ..... i just cant handle it! think im best to just not watch anything and just get on with it on the day haha!

URGH - i am just soooooooooooooooooooooo sluggish today. literally cannot get my ass in gear!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - saw your post too late. Hopefully they repeat programmes a million times so I'll keep an eye out. Annoying actually having to do some work this morning although i don't allow myself to switch the TV on during the day. I'm spending the afternoon reviewing 100 nominations for the 2012 Torch Relay which is more fun than proper work! I've got to score them 1-5 on how worthy they are to carry the Olympic Torch.

I think Mitch is driving to Hartlepool or somewhere as exciting for work. 

Newfie - how many hours behind us are you? It's 12pm here now. Seems like you must be up really early this morning! Good news on no MS though!


----------



## MsCrow

It's me

A carrot cupcake

or

A mint chocolate chip cupcake.

This week's and next weeks ration over two days as I'm away at a conference next week. 

Which *gets it first*?
 



Attached Files:







cupcakes.jpg
File size: 100.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lozza1uk

THE CARROT ONE!!!!!!!!!

and yes, i meant to shout that out! You've just me crave a cake... off swimming now, definitely!


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhhh carrot cake is my most fav cake in the whole wide world! If you cant finish it post me the remains! Just put:

Kerry
Brackley

It will get to me!!! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza - what a job :rofl: certainly not the ''norm'' :)


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - yeah Hartlepool....very excited...NOT!!!!!

MsCrow - defo mint choc chip one yummy....though the idea of eating that right now is making me feel even more rough :cry:

Right off to the car I go.....trying desperately to think of something to eat on the journey which does not make me feel yucky!

Catch you soon ladies x x


----------



## firsttimer1

have fun mitch! xxxx im still sat on the sofa wrapped in a duvet feeling sorry for myself whilst douing work emails LOL xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Lemon Drops Mitch!!! really helped me last time I had a long journey. Also Barley Sugar :winkwink: Have a good journey :hugs:

I'd have a bite of each of those cakes MsCrow as they both look yummy :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

GOOD MORNING!!!

Kymied- The potty story made me laugh. I can just imagine you sitting in the stall having a conversation with your little lemon while someone in the stall next to you listens in very confusedly. :)

So last night curiosity got the better of me, and I decided to pull out the tape measure. The results were pretty shocking. Boobies = 3.5 inches bigger. Chest (just below the boobies, which is now the smallest spot on my midsection) = 1 inch bigger. Hips = 1.5 inches bigger. And waist? Drumroll please........

....

SIX inches bigger! Holy cow! It's hard to believe that two medium shrimp need that much room! And yet, I've only gained 4 pounds. The physics of it all is confusing. :wacko:

I might work up the nerve to post a bump pic today. Although it still looks mostly like I'm just fat. :(


----------



## wondertwins

Mrs Cupcake - Definitely carrot. But both look divine.


----------



## loolindley

Those cakes look lush MrsCrow. Nom!

I am newfruited! Finally I can say "I am a lemon!!!!!!! I am also now in the second trimester which I find very exciting :D

I've been swimming after work today and I feel good for it, but nap time in a bit. Had a row with work because they are faffing around with my trousers. They say they can't find me any maternity trousers, but they can't authorise that I'll buy some and claim the money back. She said that in the 15 years she has worked there they have never had a pregnant driver, which I understand, but GET ME SOME TREWS!!!!!!!! I have demanded a phone call from the head of Drivers in my company, and when he eventually calls back I will not let him off the phone until I have permission to buy some. Humph!

I told my other gran today....got a slightly better, but still not amazing response. My Auntie was over the moon, so that was nice. I'm starting to wonder if it because I am not married, and maybe my grans are so old fashioned that they don't think it is correct? I don't know. Made me fed up though...


----------



## firsttimer1

when we told my irish great aunt who means a lot to me she was sooooooooooooooooo happy; but i have to admit the first thing she said was ''kerry im so delighted for ye, and i am delighted that ye did it the right way too. Your a good girl kerry''.....HA! :rofl:

as long as your baby is loved for and provided for - who cares :hugs: But yer, some poeple still like it done marriage;home;baby styleeee.


----------



## MsCrow

Bah humbug for Mitch not feeling very good right now, subdued responses from grandparents and anal managers who don't understand the concept of maternity wear.

Hurrah for carrot cupcakes as it disappeared in 30 seconds of pure bliss. The mint chocolate chip one is whispering to me but I shall not succumb until tomorrow. No siree.

I must _not_.


----------



## Glowstar

Never mind Loo...that's old people for you eh? :shrug::winkwink:

I remember when I told my Gran with my first DD...she just said....I never imagined you as a Mother :shrug::wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Al and I have been together for over two years, so it's not like we really rushed into it! Ok, I know we didn't exactly take our time, but still, it's not like I am some 15 year old that has got pregnant from a one night stand is it!! Humph! I'm ok, my nose is just a bit out of joint.

Got myself a hot vinto and am going to have a nap on the sofa. I think I have earned it after my week in work!


----------



## loolindley

MrsC, if you don't eat it before tomorrow, then I will hunt you down (in a non scary way) and eat it myself!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - yer try to put it out of your mind hun; some people just have funny ideas and thats up to them - but who cares - your having a baby! :happydance:

enjoy that hot vinto..... pretend its a hot glass of mulled wine.... put it into a wine glass!!! :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow I can't believe how many of us felt tired and weak yesterday... I too felt very exhaused yesterday and took an nap at 6:30 last night. Also, this morning I was feeling fine and my fat cat decided to take a poop... the horrid smell made me lose my breakfast! I'm glad the morning sickness is gone but my nose is still so sensitive! lol


----------



## MsCrow

loolindley said:


> MrsC, if you don't eat it before tomorrow, then I will hunt you down (in a non scary way) and eat it myself!

I hear you

It's _velvety _mint chocolatey _loveliness _is like a siren call :cake: into which I shall disappear into a temporary dribble of happiness. 

However

I am off to the dentist to have a crown fitted tomorrow :sulk:. I see it as somewhat poetic that I devour said cupcake on my return :cloud9:.

If I can just forget about it for today.....


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> MrsC, if you don't eat it before tomorrow, then I will hunt you down (in a non scary way) and eat it myself!
> 
> I hear you
> 
> It's _velvety _mint chocolatey _loveliness _is like a siren call :cake: into which I shall disappear into a temporary dribble of happiness.
> 
> However
> 
> I am off to the dentist to have a crown fitted tomorrow :sulk:. I see it as somewhat poetic that I devour said cupcake on my return :cloud9:.
> 
> If I can just forget about it for today.....Click to expand...

Hmmm, but surely it's better to eat all sweet things before visiting the dentist, then they can give your teath a good clean! Also, you might not be able to eat for a while after you've been (if it's anything like having a filling) and the cupcake might dry out.

I say eat it....:munch:


----------



## wondertwins

Ms Crow... I confused you with Mrs Cupcake. Ooops. Blame the pregnancy brain (and the cupcakes). ;)

Loo- I am not married to my OH (yet), and I worried that some people would look at me a little funny. My field is full of old, conservative men who are pretty traditional. :blush: To make the situation even a little stickier... my OH and I come from different countries/cultures, and I thought some people would be bothered by it. But I quickly realized that I just don't care. :happydance: And the more that I didn't care... the more they didn't seem to care either. It's hard not to be happy about babies!!! And like the ladies above said, all that matters is that this baby is going to be loved! :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Ladies I just dropped a hint on facebook, but only my auntie who already knew has even 'liked' the status. Maybe I'm being too obtuse and have to come right out an announce it... or maybe nobody is excited for me?


----------



## firsttimer1

what did u say crowned? xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It also depends on how long the anncouncement has been posted. When I posted I was pregnant, it was around lunch time, so no once noticed for over an hour.


----------



## KellyC75

crowned said:


> Ladies I just dropped a hint on facebook, but only my auntie who already knew has even 'liked' the status. Maybe I'm being too obtuse and have to come right out an announce it... or maybe nobody is excited for me?

Sometimes people dont get 'hints' :dohh:

You may have to come right out with it! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

MsCrow said:


> It's me
> 
> A carrot cupcake
> 
> or
> 
> A mint chocolate chip cupcake.
> 
> This week's and next weeks ration over two days as I'm away at a conference next week.
> 
> Which *gets it first*?

I have the perfect solution to a difficult decision.....

Half of each one now :munch: :yipee: :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Oh no!!!..............

I *NEED* cupcakes *NOW!* :brat:


----------



## blessedmomma

mmmm those cupcakes look yummy! have to agree on the carrot cake, def a fave:thumbup:

mrsc- you will feel your uterus better when you have to pee cus your full bladder will push your uterus up. after you pee it snuggles back down. thats part of why they want a full bladder for early scans. :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Morning, everyone! Happy newfruiting to all the Thursday ladies!

I get kicked out of my house today! Well, I'll probably stay home for the morning, but with no power or hot water. It's going to be hot today so I'll have to find somewhere else to go in the afternoon. Probably over to DH's office. All I really want to do is zonk out on the couch. The dog woke me up at 5... His snoring is out of control!

Oh, if I go to DH's office I'll be right near Ikea. Been meaning to go for a while, so that's a good excuse.

My sciatic nerve was killing me last night! I should have gotten out of bed and rolled my butt on a tennis ball in the middle of the night, because that fixes it so fast. Waited til morning like a dummy, when I'd already missed a ton of sleep. :dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm really craving a cupcake now. There's hardly anything in the house to eat and i haven't got time to walk to the shop. Not fair.

Citymouse - your posts are always entertaining. I now have an image of you rolling around on a tennis ball in the dark while your dog snores along in the background. 

And i've just noticed the link to newfruiting days in your signature, brilliant!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My LO must be doing backflips in there... I've felt a bunch of those little flutters in the last hour. So cool to feel... the baby must be turning a bunch because I doubt I would feel if it kicked yet.


----------



## em2656

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not posted much over the last week or so, I've just felt so rough. Sickness is back, not all the time, but all of a sudden and in response to smells (which apparently sometimes aren't even there!!). I'm also exhausted all day every day, which is playing havoc with me getting my work done, as in I'm not. Obviously being self employed, this is not a good thing.

I'm trying to get on here whenever I can, but there's no chance in me catching up. 
So, I hope you are all doing well and feeling fab and please, if I've missed anything major, tell me.

Speak soon Em xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

joanna- i feel it every now and then, its so wonderful :cloud9:

sorry your feeling so bad em. yesterday was crap for me and apparently many of us. today seems better, but not much. this is really unusual for me. in 2nd tri i usually get energy back and start feeling great. :nope:


----------



## citymouse

Thanks! I'll update the baseline number every week! 

Speaking of bumps, had an awkward "I see a baby bump!"/"No, sorry that's just my chubby stomach" exchange with my neighbor last night. His wife is tiny and had twins so she had a definite bump at 13 weeks.

One liberating thing is that I don't try to hide my little pooch as much. I figure, what the hell, I'm pregnant, people will assume it's a baby bump. Apparently that's the case.


----------



## KellyC75

Just for fun:

https://www.babyman.net/

Between me & my Sister it worked correctly on 6 out of our 7 children! :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

it says am having a girl x


----------



## firsttimer1

em - sorry your feeling :sick: again hun :( thats rubbish! 

joanna - im sooooooooooooooo jealous of your flutters. If i concentrate real hard on tummy region i swear i can feel stuff low down now and again; but for me it could be anything lol! not had the ''bubbles'' again since that one time tho. So defo putting that down to wind ewwwww

kelly - well according to Babyman.net im having a ......*GIRL!* Mmmm. another test i did said girl (cant rem what it was) and chinese gender said girl..... but still think its a boy ;)


----------



## pristock230

Morning ladies! Hope all is well with everyone!

I feel like junk today! Sorry to be such a downer but I could really use my bed! Hopefully I feel better soon, my birthday is this weekend and I would like to be out and about and not just laying in bed - plus we have plans to go apple picking with some friends and here in New England the weather is starting to get chilly! 

Have a lovely Day everyone!


----------



## redsox

Oooh hilarious!

Babyman predicts I am having a Boy!!!

I have no idea what was going on yesterday but I was SO sick last night. I had spicy Thai food out with a friend and it was very yummy, but apparently didn't agree with me!

So this weekend my friend who is a photographer is going to come over and help DH and I make a cute little photo or video to reveal our news to our families!!! We have waited so long it feels like the occasion deserves more than a phone call, so here's hoping we can pull it off. 

Also - love newfruiting - and I am SOOOO relieved to start 2nd tri today!!! After all of the struggles and loss - this really feels like a graduation of sorts. :happydance:

Also felt bubbles/fluttering again - third night in a row!!!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am soooo hot just booked a taxi fron neston cricket club all the way to garston liverpool my dads wedding recepton 2 moz night 35 piggin quid x


----------



## firsttimer1

Pristock - Mooooorning; and dont worry we all seem to be feeling crappy and tired at the mo?! Im sure it will pass intime for your bday :cake:

redsox - yay for 2nd tri; cant believe ur feeling flutters too - i feel so left out LOL. xxx so ur predicted a boy? what do YOU think your having?? x

danielle - BOO for £35 on a taxi!!!

speaking of which - can any of you lovely ladies remember why i decided im 100% having a boy??? its just, i honestly cant remember if there was a reason why i became sooo sure! Esp as none of you told me your scan predictions as im team :yellow: :rofl:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> Pristock - Mooooorning; and dont worry we all seem to be feeling crappy and tired at the mo?! Im sure it will pass intime for your bday :cake:
> 
> redsox - yay for 2nd tri; cant believe ur feeling flutters too - i feel so left out LOL. xxx so ur predicted a boy? what do YOU think your having?? x
> 
> danielle - BOO for £35 on a taxi!!!
> 
> speaking of which - can any of you lovely ladies remember why i decided im 100% having a boy??? its just, i honestly cant remember if there was a reason why i became sooo sure! Esp as none of you told me your scan predictions as im team :yellow: :rofl:

FT - you are SO funny! I cannot remember why you think you are having a boy.

As for me - I have been thinking girl all along - my BF who is one week ahead of me is DEAD certain I am having a girl and she a boy. DH - I think he thinks girl. All of my pains - and now flutters - have been on the left side and accroding to Ramzi's method that means girl. 

Now I am dying to know and I was JUST trying to convince myself to wait on finding out. Hmmm....


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep 35 quid i was ment to stay over but i cant get a babysitter and oh is in work at 8am gurr.

u probbly are having a boy i new 100% izzy was a girl xx


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i think i decided that i was having a boy simpoly because i had no MS.... but its now been shown that loads of you didnt have MS? so i think i need to ask my partner to forget that weve bet £50 on the sex... as im not so sure now! :rofl:

redsox, :rofl: when you said ' my bf who is one week ahead' - i thought you meant your boyfriend :rofl: :saywhat: LOL i get it now. I wonder why your friend is so sure?? I had never heard of Ramzis method so will look at that now. all my pains have been left sided; and baby is always further to the left mmm. DH thinks were having a girl.

so are you still swinging bewteen team :yellow: and finding out?? what are you swinging closer to atm??? :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I thought it was because of your lack of morning sickness (despite many of us knowing or proving that people with no MS still had girls!)

I'm also predicted a boy, although i've done others that say girl and my flutters (if they are that) are all on the left too. I've no gut feeling at all and no longer mind either way (always thought i wanted a girl but I'm genuinely not fussed now). There's a thing on second tri about veins in your eyes? I didn't read it very thoroughly, but can't see any fish hook shaped veins in my eyes!

Redsox, congrats on newfruiting to a lemon!


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> yep 35 quid i was ment to stay over but i cant get a babysitter and oh is in work at 8am gurr.
> 
> u probbly are having a boy i new 100% izzy was a girl xx

but i thought i was 100% having a girl until i had no ms so swapped to boy.... so hwhere does that leave me :rofl: :rofl: NOWHERE! :rofl:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> yer i think i decided that i was having a boy simpoly because i had no MS.... but its now been shown that loads of you didnt have MS? so i think i need to ask my partner to forget that weve bet £50 on the sex... as im not so sure now! :rofl:
> 
> redsox, :rofl: when you said ' my bf who is one week ahead' - i thought you meant your boyfriend :rofl: :saywhat: LOL i get it now. I wonder why your friend is so sure?? I had never heard of Ramzis method so will look at that now. all my pains have been left sided; and baby is always further to the left mmm. DH thinks were having a girl.
> 
> so are you still swinging bewteen team :yellow: and finding out?? what are you swinging closer to atm??? :rofl:

Maybe I should have written out best friend? haha

So there is a thread on Babycenter about Ramzi's method and they are saying that if you have a trans-vaginal ultrasound from anytime PRIOR to 9 weeks - you can look at that and REVERSE it. Sooooo - I have my scan pic from 7weeks and if I remember correctly (I will check at home) my bean was on the left side of the scan...therefore RIGHT side of my uterus. SO it might be a boy!!!!!!!!!

At the moment I think I NEED to find out - like now. HAHAH!


----------



## lozza1uk

Excuse the slightly self indulgent and pointless post, but having sat here starving for the last couple of hours dreaming of cupcakes.... i've just found an emergency bar of cherry Green & Blacks in the cupboard I bought for this very purpose, and forgot about. YIPPEE! :happydance:


----------



## redsox

lozza1uk said:


> Excuse the slightly self indulgent and pointless post, but having sat here starving for the last couple of hours dreaming of cupcakes.... i've just found an emergency bar of cherry Green & Blacks in the cupboard I bought for this very purpose, and forgot about. YIPPEE! :happydance:

Love when hidden treats are found!!!! Score!!


----------



## firsttimer1

my 7 week one was external so its says NOT to reverse it - but do i look at it the right way up or upside down? LOL if the right way up then baby is on the right (i think)! so now im just confused lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

hang on redsox, we have it the wrong way round - i reverse it (as i had external) and you dont reverse it (internal) according to this:

*Supposedly in an abdominal scan,the image is mirrored so it will be on the opposite side to what it seems and in an internal,the image is not mirrored,so is just as it seems,which is more accurate and easier to tell from,particularly at an early stage.* 

so then we would both be having a girl.... i think.


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> hang on redsox, we have it the wrong way round - i reverse it (as i had external) and you dont reverse it (internal) according to this:
> 
> *Supposedly in an abdominal scan,the image is mirrored so it will be on the opposite side to what it seems and in an internal,the image is not mirrored,so is just as it seems,which is more accurate and easier to tell from,particularly at an early stage.*
> 
> so then we would both be having a girl.... i think.

Hilarious. I also read a comment by someone who seemed to an ultrasound tech and they said it was hard to know with internal where the probe was located, etc. 

So just another thing to go in with the Old Wives tales and Chinese charts, etc. I think!


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha but it is all soooooo much fun! :hugs: if you are staying team :yellow: - then we have much more of this guessing to do together! :rofl:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> hahaha but it is all soooooo much fun! :hugs: if you are staying team :yellow: - then we have much more of this guessing to do together! :rofl:

I don't know if I have it in me!!!

But I did get a great idea from someone here - tell people we are NOT finding out - and then find out and keep it just between us. 

That's an option....

I want to defer to DH and let him choose - but on a day like today, I have no self-control and WANT TO KNOW. NOW!! :)

I am a pill...


----------



## crowned

Oh ladies, you're just confusing me now with all this 'reverse it' and 'don't reverse it' stuff! All the predictors (Chinese gender, babyman, and my own gut) say I'm having a girl, but that Ramzi method says boy (all my pains have been on the right side and I think baby was burrowed further to the right at 7 week scan too). Now I just don't know!

I added a belly pic to my facebook and that's seemed to help, also I think whoever said that it might be a timing thing was right too - people are cluing in now!


----------



## firsttimer1

HAHAHAHA wasnt that me that sd that?? :rofl: 2 days ago i posted on here that DH and i had discussed that as an option; but then dismissed it :rofl: But i say go for it and find out (and not tell anyone else) if you want! would still be fun :rofl:

OMG guess what.... im soooo excited.... think im having my first craving. Im craving ..... cashew nuts! I literally MUST have them. asap. gonna call DH now and ask him to pick some up on way home :) i thought i could smell some which is impossible as im home alone. mmmmmmmm cashews...... argghhhhhhhhh......... CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned said:


> Oh ladies, you're just confusing me now with all this 'reverse it' and 'don't reverse it' stuff! All the predictors (Chinese gender, babyman, and my own gut) say I'm having a girl, but that Ramzi method says boy (all my pains have been on the right side and I think baby was burrowed further to the right at 7 week scan too). Now I just don't know!
> 
> I added a belly pic to my facebook and that's seemed to help, also I think whoever said that it might be a timing thing was right too - people are cluing in now!

YOU WILL GET LOADS OF LOVELY MESSAGES NOW :flower: (oops sorry to shout)

and i wouldnt worry about all these predictor things - they seem to work for some and totally not work for others :) just a bit of fun me thinks :)


----------



## redsox

Yes - I just think the predictors are fun. Not anything to bank on for nursery colors if you are into that sort of thing. :)

FT - My DH loooves cashews and I have munched on them a few times. :)

I can see that trying to keep it a secret that we know the gender might be hard - but I have also kept it a secret I am even pregnant at all thus far so I may be better at secret-keeping than I think.


----------



## firsttimer1

yer you can do it redsox, i think if you reallllllllllllllly wanna keep it a secret from others then u will :hugs:

DH has said he will bring me home cashews AND strawberries. when i ate two boxesd of strawberries in one day the other week, i thought it was just coincidence. Now im thinking im in craving city :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

just came back on here i havent ben on for a few days lol i cant kep up with you lol hope everyone is fine i have ben house hunting so rally shattered lol and still no luc but not to worry


----------



## citymouse

Babyman and Chinese prediction say boy for me... I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's a girl, still.

Asked my doctor about the Ramzi's method and he said, "The penis has nothing to do with the placenta." :rofl: He's done 174,000 ultrasounds in his career so I believe him. My placenta is posterior anyway.


----------



## loolindley

Crikey! I go for a nap, and you girls fill 4 and a half pages! It's a full time job keeping up with all of this!

Happy Birthday for the weekend Pristock. 

I'm off to Manchester in the morning, and wont be back until Sunday night, so I bet I will have so much catching up to do!

Anyway, I have two trans-vag scans from pre 9 weeks, and they are both on the left, which means the right (once reversed), so I must be having a boy!!!! Huzzah!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

I think there must be truth behind some of the researched theories - I just read the Ramzi theory and it actually makes some sense. Not that its 100%; but i think clearly its an OK indicator based on research. Whereas im not sure chinese/mayan/babyman.net can claim to be accurate as its simply based on age/month and odd/even numbers...... yet so many women say its correct; so maybe im missing something there :wacko:

but it will be fun when you ladies all get your :pink: or :blue: next month to see if these theories were correct! I for one as team :yellow: will be watching with interest!! :rofl: so make sure u remember what ur predicted :rofl:

one hour till i get my cashew nuts......... not sure i can wait :brat:


----------



## 2nd time

stuffing and mayo sandwiches yum yum


----------



## firsttimer1

stuffing and mayo??? never even thought of that combo before now! ;)


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> Asked my doctor about the Ramzi's method and he said, "The penis has nothing to do with the placenta." :rofl: He's done 174,000 ultrasounds in his career so I believe him. My placenta is posterior anyway.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

15 mins till cashews..... :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

I'm waiting for my beef stew to cook, but I'm just as excited about that. It's smelling yummy! An hour and a quarter to wait though


----------



## kkl12

Babyman and the Chinese gender predictors disagree. what does that mean?:shrug: 
I think I agree with the Chinese prediction of a girl but I have to wait a month to find out for sure


----------



## MyLittleFish

Oh my, you ladies sure can write!! can't believe how many pages get filled between my visits!:haha:

Need some help, wedding anniversary today and we're getting a take away as i fall asleep to early to go for a meal during the week and DH has to be up at 5am!
But should we have pizza or curry?? i can't decide!


----------



## mitchnorm

You girls have been busy whilst I have been driving

Redsox - it was me who said to tell everyone we are not finding out, then keep it to ourselves. But then I said to my hubby what do I do about BnB ladies!!! Do they count??? Ha ha still undecided

My appetite is completely off...don't fancy anything!!! Even the thought of curry buffet, all you can eat with colleagues is not doing it for me. Turning my stomach!!! Only thing I have fancied today is cupcakes!!!! Thanks MsCrow and haven't been anywhere to get them :-(

Anyway short and sweet on Blackberry not easy 


X x


----------



## loolindley

Little fish - Happy Anniversary! Pizza! With cheesy garlic bread! Nom! Having said that, I am really looking forward to a curry this weekend!


----------



## crowned

stuffing like what you'd put in a turkey? on a sandwich?


----------



## redsox

Happy Anniversary Little Fish and Happy Birthday Pristock!!!

Yes - Mitch! You are the one who planted the seed on the 'find out but don't share that we know' angle. 

Will be interesting to see what we both decide!!!!


----------



## crowned

I don't think BnB ladies count for telling - we don't know each other in real life, so telling us your 'secret' gender results isn't the same as telling real life friends! Or maybe I just really really want to know what everyone's having? :D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i also think telling BnB ladies doesnt count!

go on tell us!

i think you would have to be quite strong to find out and not tell anyone though!


----------



## newfielady

lozza1uk said:


> FT - saw your post too late. Hopefully they repeat programmes a million times so I'll keep an eye out. Annoying actually having to do some work this morning although i don't allow myself to switch the TV on during the day. I'm spending the afternoon reviewing 100 nominations for the 2012 Torch Relay which is more fun than proper work! I've got to score them 1-5 on how worthy they are to carry the Olympic Torch.
> 
> I think Mitch is driving to Hartlepool or somewhere as exciting for work.
> 
> Newfie - how many hours behind us are you? It's 12pm here now. Seems like you must be up really early this morning! Good news on no MS though!


Well it says it was 8:43 when that post came up so 3 1/2 hours behind? It was an early morning for me. Got up at 7, which I _never_ do anymore. :)
We got to the city just fine. I think hubby is coming around. Got 5 pairs of maternity pants and 1 shirt. I can't believe some of the _styles_ of this clothes. We're pregnant not going back in time. :nope: Also got a nice digital picture frame for my sister for Christmas (was $80 I got it for $20 so deal) and a new netbook, in red, my favorite color. :D However, I can't have it until _Christmas_ :growlmad:. 
I've been accepted for the HBC. :D And I got a couple of pregnancy booklets and a newborn diaper. Awww, so tiny :cloud9:. At the doctors I went down the 136 lbs :dohh: I said, "Aren't I supposed to be gaining weight, not loosing it?" He said it was normal in the first few months to loose rather than gain. And my *big* news. I heard the baby heartbeat!!!! He found it straight away and we hear it for about 45 seconds. :cloud9:


----------



## crowned

Oh yeah, you're in the one province that has a 1/2 hour time difference from everyone else, right?

Love that you got a red netbook - that's what I have too (using it right now!) and I love it!


----------



## firsttimer1

great news on hearing the HB newfie :dance:


----------



## loolindley

Newfie! That's amazing! Congratulations!!!!! :hugs: I still haven't heard mine as I am too scared to use the doppler I spent £40 on :shrug:

I'm so glad you had a special day. Lush :cloud9:


----------



## 2nd time

what to have from the chineese huuuummm


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

yum chinese. i would go for spicy chow mein, sweet and sour chicken hong kong style and prawn crackers!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

redsox said:


> FT - you are SO funny! I cannot remember why you think you are having a boy.
> 
> As for me - I have been thinking girl all along - my BF who is one week ahead of me is DEAD certain I am having a girl and she a boy. DH - I think he thinks girl. All of my pains - and now flutters - have been on the left side and accroding to Ramzi's method that means girl.
> 
> Now I am dying to know and I was JUST trying to convince myself to wait on finding out. Hmmm....

Hey, all the flutters I am having is on my left side too.. and exactly where the baby was lying when we had the ultrasound on Monday... plus BabyMan just said Girl for me too! Oh I hope this is right... DH is certain its a girl but I've been just expecting a boy all along... DH's family is cursed and boys have been born for the last 3 generations... we would be the first to have a girl... so this gives me some hope :)


----------



## newfielady

Chinese gender, babyman, and the Ramzi method all say girl. As well as my MIL and DH. lol

Oh yeah. I am in the only province that has there _own_ time zone :winkwink:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

But all the Chinese gender perdictors say Boy for me... so I really have no clue at this point what the sex will be... Can't wait to find out next month!!!


----------



## crowned

newfielady said:


> Oh yeah. I am in the only province that has there _own_ time zone :winkwink:

Well, I guess newfies like to be different :) 

Glad you got some mat clothes though - what kind of stores did you find them at?


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I am in the only province that has there _own_ time zone :winkwink:
> 
> Well, I guess newfies like to be different :)
> 
> Glad you got some mat clothes though - what kind of stores did you find them at?Click to expand...

Ya know's by'. rofl: That's some newfienese there for you)

I got some at Wal-Mart believe or not. Not much available in Small Maternity size. The others I got from a lady who just had a baby and she ordered it all online from motherhood. All and all, not a bad day. :D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oh dear, the power cable on my laptop has broken and once i run out of battery i dont know long it will be until im back online! i might be gone a while!


----------



## loolindley

Quick! Order a new one before the battery dies! :haha:

Just finished my stew, it was so lush. Good job I've got my pj's on because I am full to bursting! I wish my appitite would naff off! It's come back as strong as ever :cry:


----------



## crowned

newfielady said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I am in the only province that has there _own_ time zone :winkwink:
> 
> Well, I guess newfies like to be different :)
> 
> Glad you got some mat clothes though - what kind of stores did you find them at?Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know's by'. rofl: That's some newfienese there for you)
> 
> I got some at Wal-Mart believe or not. Not much available in Small Maternity size. The others I got from a lady who just had a baby and she ordered it all online from motherhood. All and all, not a bad day. :DClick to expand...

Really? Walmart in Ontario doesn't seem to have maternity clothes as far as I can find... I was hoping it would...


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, so Baby A is on my left and Baby B is on my right. Does that mean A is a girl and B is a boy? Or does that just mean they ran out of room and had to fit somewhere? :) I can't wait to find out!!!

Oh, and I agree that telling BnB is not the same as telling the real world. After all, we're conducting important gender prediction scientific surveys here! ;)

In about 2 more hours, I'll be going to a function with all the other attorneys in town. It's a big annual barbecue that we have. On the one hand -- YAY for BBQ!! On the other hand, I'm nervous about this being my first "outing" with people outside of my closest circle since being pregnant. I'm afraid they will be staring/whispering about my changing appearance. Wish me luck!


----------



## lozza1uk

Newfie - no idea what you said there when it was newfieness! You must be quite far east then I guess to be not that far behind us? And congrats on hearing the heartbeat!

I just bought some 3 minute cook tortellini pasta from the supermarket, then had to walk home past the chinese. Why didn't i think to get takeaway? :dohh::shrug:Am home alone tonight so simple & easy to cook does me.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - you own a doppler and havent used it yet??????? oh my gosh you have strength!! But u shud go for it hun? xxx 

2nd time - were having chinese tomo, cant wait :) i usually have prawn and cashew nut in yellow bean sauce. OR i try something ive never heard of before. Im quite adventureous with food - not always with a good outcome :rofl:

joanna - you sound just like me :rofl: convinced having a boy but everthing and everyone else says girl :rofl:

wondertwins - enjoy your BBQ! altho thats feels weird as its nearly :sleep: time here heehee

on the telling bnb ladies the gender - yes totally must tell us! we soooooooooo dont count as the real world! I literally cant wait to see if all your predictions were right; esp as it will drive me even crazier not knowing! :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Kas, don't yor remember I tried it at 11 weeks and couldn't hear anything? It scared me, and I got really worried. Said I wouldn't get it back out until I was 13-14 weeks gone. Now I'm there I'm still scared! Maybe when I get back after the weekend. I wouldn't know what to do if I couldn't hear anything!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

OH YER!!!!!! im so sorry i do remember hun.

well remember that most MWs cant even find it till 16 weeks. so if you do try it again and dont find it; thats quite normal hun. But i understand :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

:haha: I wish you could hear me speak. You would be so confused :wacko: We are as far East as you can get in Canada.


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I am cursing you for introducing me to home and health. Ive just watched the worst acting ever in "I didn't know I was pregnant" 

"I looked in my sweat pants and there was a baby" Unreal!

The Duggars are on that channel too! Hours of garbage to get easily addicted too. Noooooo!


----------



## firsttimer1

OK on hone&health now they are showing ''i never knew i was pregnant''.....

....this women was at home and suddenly doubled over in pain, they called an ambulance thinking it was appendix problems.... when she felt something slip down her leg..... a baby!!!

:saywhat: where was the belly? the illness? the tiredness? the raised HB and therefore pressure?? i just cant understand how you couldnt knowwwwww???? but obv it happens!


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> FT - I am cursing you for introducing me to home and health. Ive just watched the worst acting ever in "I didn't know I was pregnant"
> 
> "I looked in my sweat pants and there was a baby" Unreal!
> 
> The Duggars are on that channel too! Hours of garbage to get easily addicted too. Noooooo!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! i just posted on this too!

i mean - come oooooon! :dohh:


----------



## redsox

Can't wait to hear how addicted you all get to the Duggars!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox - yup give it time :)

cant believe ive JUST discovered this channel and i start trianing 5 days a week on monday..... BOO!


----------



## firsttimer1

OK I JUST DONT GET IT lol.

Right - night ladies, im off to :sleep: xxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

I had to turn over, although just turned back.

"looking back, I should have seen I was putting on weight, feeling tired..."

Not sure I can cope with I'm pregnant with OCD although I can't be bothered to leave the sofa! Im pregnant and morbidly obese after. What have u done to me!


----------



## loolindley

Me too! I'll stick to BB :D

Off to bed too. If I don't get on in the morning, have a fantastic weekend! No chatting too much :D


----------



## newfielady

I've seen that show before. I enjoyed it but I find it hard to believe you _never_ knew. I seen one one time where the woman was like "looking back, I put on weight, had back pain, strange dreams, nausea and vomiting." I'm like, duh, what other symptoms do you need. :dohh:


----------



## kymied

So I was looking through other due date boards as I wanted some local advice but the conversations were so boring! But I did see an interesting game, they post a bump pic, list of symptoms/cravings and answers to genetic predictor test the day before the gender scan then people guess what it will be. I told my coworkers that if they guess right I will reward them with pink or blue frosted cupcakes.

I am utterly exhausted today. I took a nap on the way home and I want another one! But I also want to paint the living room so it will be done before our new couches get delivered on Saturday. Is wanting a nice clean house nesting or is pregnancy an excuse to force the projects to get finished?


----------



## kymied

So who has experience with cloth diapers? My friend lent me a book on all the different types and kinds of diapers and it suggests waiting until the baby arrives to try and find the best fitting type/brand for your baby's bum as not all diaper fit all bums equally. But I was looking on Craig's list and found people selling off their stashes of pocket diapers and it seems like a good deal.

Do you find that one sizes work as well as the fitted, do they fit for all the diapering years? That would make them more cost effective yes? Do you find that the velcro wears out? Would you suggest snaps instead?


----------



## blessedmomma

kymird- we started cloth diapering with our last 2. it saves a ton of money. i havent used the velcro kind so cant comment on that. the snaps work great i know that. i have some oh katy pockets and some itti bitti tuttos. they both are all in ones and work on my 7 month old and 21 month old. one is 18 lbs currently and the other is 32 lbs currently. have been using them quite a while. we also use a flushable liner that makes cleanup a lot easier. i really like cloth and wish i would have used them earlier. i didnt try a few out here and there. we read about as many kinds as possible and bought the ones we thought would work best for us, and they are great. i have seen other ones out there that look great too! my DH and i think they are adorable. good luck! 

here are the ones we use...

https://www.ohkaty.com/

https://ittibitti.us/cloth_diaper/bitti_tutto

my DH made a carrot cake tonight, yummy!


----------



## kymied

I REALLY like the look of those itti bitti tuttos, four size adjustable everyone else seems to offer only three. Poo fences! And they look comfy too! How often can you change the insert and put the diaper back on without changing?


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all! I survived my day without power. It was actually a lot like my normal days, only less Internet. I took the most glorious 2-hour nap as they were working on the outside of the house. It seemed even better because they were so loud, it was like sleeping through all the noise was that much more delicious! :cloud9:

Had dinner with our friends who are now 37 weeks. I'll be lonely for prego companionship after she gives birth. 

Tomorrow I'm going to watch my neighbors' twins for 15 minutes... Wondertwins, I'll report back on how it goes!

Happy Friday, everybody!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok So I have tried really hard to catch up on over 50 pages!!!! Talk about a marathon lol! I love hearing about all the different ways to predict gender although I am SO confused.. Going by Chinese gender chart I am predicted and boy, going by babyman I am predicted a girl. My pains are mainly on the right but when I last seen my OB he listened to babies heart and baby was slightly to the left. I don't have early scan pics so thats no good.. But seem I am swaying each way lol. And to be honest I was certain it was a boy at the start but I am thinking now it's a girl.... So in conclusion I am TOTALLY confused and have no idea and am glad it's only 3 more weeks till I know for sure! Ha ha

TMI ALERT!
Has anyone been getting quite sharp pains in you lady part's??? I got them randomly every now and then and thought it was totally normal.. But over the last 3 days I have been getting them so often that it's starting to worry me... I have also had an increase in the abdominal pains as well.. Should I be worried or do you think it's normal.. No spotting or anything but I did have a huge amount of cm come out the other day when I went to the loo and I mean HUGE amount! It was kinda scary! Sorry TMI I know! All this has happened after my terrible weekend of morning sickness return where on monday i could not keep anything down and spent a whole 4 days in bed... Do you think I should be worried?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i am interested in cloth nappies too. I think i like the itty bitti (??) ones. HAs anyone worked out how many times you have to use each nappy and whether it is cost effective?

If oen disposable nappy costs say £0.13 and most re-useables cost £13.00 that means you need to use each re-useable about 100 times to break even. So if you have 10 nappies on the go does that mean you only need to use them continuously for 100 days to break even? (about 3-4 months?)

Maths isn't my strongest point and i havent taken into account the washing costs at all.

I think on the basis of my very basic maths it seems like good value!

anyone else got thoughts/calculations?


----------



## Glowstar

I'm not going to even try and catch up :wacko:

But...........HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Wouldluv - I have had similar pains to the ones you have described, along with the huge ammount of cm. It's only occasionally (maybe once or twice a week), but I wondered if maybe I had a slight UTI. It seems to go away by itself. I'm having lots of different aches and pains in my stomach, but I am just putting them down to normal stretching pains. Us first time Mum's have no idea what to expect, so everything seems a bit worrying doesn't it!

Mrs Cupcake I thought long and hard about reusable nappies. You would probably need more than 10 to start with (I heard that at the begining babies can go through 10-12 nappies a day....and that is without having fresh clean ones for the next day!). I also weighed up the washing cost, and the drying cost - would you be using a tumble dryer if you couldn't dry outside? Also, would anyone else be looking after your baby (friends, nursary etc?) The soiled nappies could be sitting around all day waiting to be washed?

I think over the course of a couple of babies, it will probably be cost effective, but I have decided that for me, personally, the convenience outweighs the cost. My washing machine already goes on once a day as it is...on top of that babies clothes have to be washed seperately, AND nappies will have to be washed seperately to that. I feel unhappy about how nappies are the number 1 landfill item, but as a new mum, I just feel I will have enough to contend with without making sure I have fresh nappies for the following day!

Just a thought...and people of DO have fluffy bum babies - I take my hat off to you :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

I've just been swimming this morning, and early bird swimming at my little pool is a bun fight! I was the youngest person there by AT LEAST 30-40 years, and all these pensioners were lapping me!!!! It was evil, I had no idea swimming was a contact sport, I have been kicked so many times this morning!!!!!

Driving to Manchester in a bit. We are going to go pram browsing!!! :D


----------



## lauraclili

Have fun pram browsing Loo! It'll be great and ask loads of questions! (also, get them to demonstrate because even though I had a go, there's nothing like an expert to show you how!) 

I'm thinking about fluffy bums although I really don't know where to start. I think in the beginning it might be worth starting with disposables and then moving over to reuseables so you can get over the 10-12 a day thing without having to wash ALL the time! Also, I was thinking if bobble goes to stay with people then we could just use disposables for then. So, I guess I'm thinking about a hybrid system... 

I'm hoping to get some ideas/advice at the baby show next month though. 

xx


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> I've just been swimming this morning, and early bird swimming at my little pool is a bun fight! I was the youngest person there by AT LEAST 30-40 years, and all these pensioners were lapping me!!!! It was evil, I had no idea swimming was a contact sport, I have been kicked so many times this morning!!!!!
> 
> Driving to Manchester in a bit. We are going to go pram browsing!!! :D

Let me know where you go! I swam yesterday and noticed that I don't have a bump at all in the water, i guess because i have to suck it in to stay afloat?

MrsCupcake - your maths sounds about right. I don't know how many nappies you'd need, but you'd also need to consider the cost of liners (sounds like Blessedmomma has disposable ones?), and how many times your washing machine would need to go on. 

But for 1 cloth nappy costing £13 you're right, you'd need to use it 100 times to break even with a disposable one at 13p (ignoring electricity, water and inserts). I'm an accountant but won't be working out what's cheapest, I think i'll probably just go with what's easiest! I know that's terrible, but there's an arguement that reusables impact the environment as much because of the increased washing costs. Not researched it properly though.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lozza*- haha ive turned you into a h&h adict :rofl: thing is, i watch these programmes UNTIL the labour bit as that when i black out..., so im not actually learnigng anyway :rofl:

*Kymied *- never used cloth diapers but v. much hoping too. I know NOTHING about them in terms of what i need to buy though - so i will have to learn a little later in pregnancy :)

*wudluvabub *- i was just about to post a carbon copy of what you have about pains! ive woke up today with my lady parts feeling 'odd' and pains in the lower right area. Kinda like a period pain i guess but defo the worst ive had. We are both in 15th week - maybe its stretching pains? hard to know when not been preg before :(

_*Loo *_- enjoy pram shiopping! so exciting :dance:

Its pay day for me today so i think im going to go out and get soemthing ''baby''. Will be the first purchase ive made myself :happydance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

It's so strange! It's just like a short jabbing pain but will take my breath away sometimes. Bit embarrassing in public when I'm like ouch and people are like r u ok.. I wasn't worried but they have been so frequent the last few days I just didn't know if I should worry. It's not on the outside it's inside I guess where my cervix would be..????


----------



## mitchnorm

Wouldluvabub - I get some stabbing pains too...usually when I get up quickly and very low down, left hand side - although baby is pretty central according to doppler

Speaking about dopplers - *LOO* get yours out!!!! Although you will probably become addicted like our FT :winkwink:. And happy pram shopping.....I am popping out tomorrow with hubby to Mothercare to try some out. 

Who is going to Earls Court baby show.....I have booked tickets for the Saturday - just think it will be weird to walk past people who could be BnB buddies :haha: Although I know what some of you look like now :devil:

Newfie - congrats on hearing babies HB - how fast was it??

I am still up in Hartlepool and hoping for an early finish to get on the road this afternoon....hoping I am not too late home :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh and with regards telling you guys what we are having and no one else....I sort of get your theory but I am still undecided.....

Seeing as alot of you are still Team Yellow maybe I shall remain that (as far as you all know :winkwink::haha:)


----------



## lauraclili

I'm going on the Friday... 
:)


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> I'm going on the Friday...
> :)

I wanted to go Friday...will be alot quieter. Hubby cant get day off and my friend who is also going has her 20 week scan that day so Saturday for us!


----------



## lauraclili

We;re on half term that week so decided that we'd try for a quieter time. We've got theatre tickets for the saturday so we're going to make a weekend of it. I'm really excited but I know I'm going to be knackered! :haha: 

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

> Speaking about dopplers - *LOO* get yours out!!!! Although you will probably become addicted like our FT :winkwink:. And happy pram shopping.....I am popping out tomorrow with hubby to Mothercare to try some out.


oi!!!!! i only use mine once a week :rofl: YOU hold the doppler crown now :rofl:

now where is my doppler......


----------



## firsttimer1

think im going to go baby show on the friday in london..... xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies been craving a crispy bacon butty all moring but waited till izzy went to sleep so i didnt have to share :blush:

got my dads wedding reception in neston tonight i realy want to get drunk!!!:cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Speaking about dopplers - *LOO* get yours out!!!! Although you will probably become addicted like our FT :winkwink:. And happy pram shopping.....I am popping out tomorrow with hubby to Mothercare to try some out.
> 
> 
> oi!!!!! i only use mine once a week :rofl: YOU hold the doppler crown now :rofl:
> 
> now where is my doppler......Click to expand...

I am sure I saw you mention usage twice last week???? hmmmmm????

:winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - your too funny ''so i dont have to share'' :rofl: i do that with my OH! :rofl: Mmmmmm bacon sw sounds lush...... 

mitch - PROVE IT! :rofl: ok ok but it was an off week :rofl: actually im pretty proud that i keep forgeting about the doppler and i only use it in general on sundays now. That must mean im feeling pretty relaxed i reckon. Yay me! :dance:

ok - this duggars family - are they ALLLLLLLLL their own kids? or are some adopted or something? ive never watched it and just seen its on... there are kids EVERYWHERE???!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh darn it Danielle - now i MUST have a bacon sw!!! :dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

:rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm still undecided on the baby show. Saturday's probably easiest, but i'm tempted to go on Sunday as at the Manchester one apparently they discounted more stuff on the sunday as it was the last day. Trying to decide if it's worth the effort from Manchester, will be going with my sister as DH has refused!

I only watched the Duggars for 5 minutes but thought from our last indepth conversation on this a few weeks ago (thanks to Redsox's expertise) they're all their own kids. And all names start with a J. They had a huge house!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i have to go and make another 1 i am ment to be gettin a shower and putting my rollers in:dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

> I only watched the Duggars for 5 minutes but thought from our last indepth conversation on this a few weeks ago (thanks to Redsox's expertise) they're all their own kids. And all names start with a J.

THATS IT! i remember now that redsox sd they all start with J. How cooonfusing LOL.

Not sure im going to get into it im afraid - i think ive had baby overload!

right im off out to:

*a. buy my first baby purchase
b. find a bacon sandwhich*
:hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

keep lookin at the sky ment to be a satilaite hittin earth today x


----------



## 2nd time

ohh sausage sandwick for me lol


----------



## 2nd time

ohh i am an avadado lol lol i taste yummy with a bit of salt


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - congrats on being an *advocado*!Thats fantastic. I didnt realise that was the next fruit! YAY!!!!!cant wait to join you.

so ive finished my bacon sw which was MAJOR YUMMY but my baby shop was a total disaster!!!! all i came back with was six white and yellow muslim cloths!!!

all the cute baby stuff was pink or blue - the neutral stuff was alllll brown :( couldnt even find white body suits with poppers all the way down (they seem easier than just a few poppers at bottom)

so disappointed :cry:


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie - congrats on hearing babies HB - how fast was it??

It was fast. :D The doctor never gave me an actual reading, (his didn't have a screen so..) But he said it was good. He actually said "You have a noisy baby, it must be a girl" :haha:
The Duggars, _all_ their own children. 2 sets of twins I think. :wacko:
Congrats on being a avocado 2ndtime. They look :sick: though :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

why do us girls get such a bad rep as a baby? so we are noisier than boys, have faster HBs then boys, we give our mums morning sickness - AND we steal their beauty??!! 

:rofl:


----------



## kkl12

Happy Friday!:happydance:
I haven't even thought of what type of diapers I will be using yet. I don't like the idea of filling up landfills, but I also don't like the idea of MORE laundry!
I guess I'll be potty training the LO early! :rofl:

My bothers birthday is this weekend, so we will be having dinner with him and the family tomorrow.
Hopefully we will be able to squeeze in some baby shopping... So far we have only bought a giant wall decal for the baby's room. My MIL has been shopping for weeks. 

I don't think we have baby shows here. Sounds like fun. Hope you all have a great time


----------



## wondertwins

MMMmmmmMMMm bacon sounds yummy!

citymouse- I expect a full report on your twins-watching experience. However, I also expect it to be: "It was a snap. You have nothing to worry about." :thumbup: (You have my permission to lie).

mrscupcake- regarding cloth diapers v. disposable diapers: I _really _like the idea of cloth. It makes me sick to think about the amount of waste my two little ones will be adding to the landfills. However, as a practical matter, that's an awful lot of washing, and I wouldn't want to deal with carrying soiled diapers around if we were out. So I have a feeling I'll stick with disposables. I'm going to do some more research though.

wouldluv- My girlfriend had pain in her lady parts during her pregnancy, and it might be what you're describing. We sat in the same area at work, and she would occasionally yelp and grab herself. It was hilarious to me, but fortunately it was just us in the room. The explanation her doctor gave her was that the growing uterus puts pressure down there, which leads to increased blood pressure in the veins of the lady parts. I believe it is generally harmless (although painful).


----------



## firsttimer1

MMMmmmm yes - i thought i would use cloth diapers but now looking into it alot more im not sure i will (alot more research needed). They are actually not as practical nor as ''money saving'' as i thought - altho yes they are more earth friendly.

we'll see :)

just looked at the fruit pregnancy sizes us ladies have got coming up, and weve only got about 6 more fruits to go before its a fruit per month (for months 5,6,7,8 and 9) - BOOOOO!!!! 4 weeks as the same fruit is going to SUCK! lol :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: at Danielle for not wanting to share that bacon SW!!! I do that with OH...I purposely buy sweets that he doesn't like :rofl:

I think I'm having a craving.....it's QUAVERS!!! so I'm smelling rather cheesy most of the time now :blush:

Just wanted to add that both my DD's were very good babies :winkwink: I had friends who had boys at the same time as me and they were a NIGHTMARE when it came to sleeping right through :wacko:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i dont no what to do my friend has just been for her early scan she should be 7 weeks but there was no heart beat only a a sack fingers crossed :(


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> i dont no what to do my friend has just been for her early scan she should be 7 weeks but there was no heart beat only a a sack fingers crossed :(

is she sureeeeee of her dates hun? if you think about it, you thought u were ahead but if you had an early scan u might have not seen alot either? as a few days or a week makes a HUGE difference in those weeks?


----------



## Glowstar

I would tell her not to worry and ask to be re-scanned in a week :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

there a few girls in first tri who only saw a sac and a week later there was a bubs with HB :)


----------



## redsox

wouldluvabub said:


> TMI ALERT!
> Has anyone been getting quite sharp pains in you lady part's??? I got them randomly every now and then and thought it was totally normal.. But over the last 3 days I have been getting them so often that it's starting to worry me... I have also had an increase in the abdominal pains as well.. Should I be worried or do you think it's normal.. No spotting or anything but I did have a huge amount of cm come out the other day when I went to the loo and I mean HUGE amount! It was kinda scary! Sorry TMI I know! All this has happened after my terrible weekend of morning sickness return where on monday i could not keep anything down and spent a whole 4 days in bed... Do you think I should be worried?

As others have reassured you - this seems to be normal. I was having it quite a bit in the very beginning and now it seems to be back - with WAY more intensity. Funny that Wondertwins mentioned her coworker as I was JUST getting the elevator an hour ago and had a VERY painful zap and had to control myself and not make a face or squeak!!!!!! 

Seems annoying, but normal. This whole thing is so odd sometimes!

FT- Yes!!!! As Lozza said - all 19 kids are biologically brother and sister - same mom and dad and there are only 2 sets of twins!!!!!!!! So that's 17 pregnancies!!!!!

Danielle - Yes, tell your friend to wait and be rescanned. Don't panic yet - 7 weeks is very early and if her dates are off, all could still be okay. :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i hope so shes alredy had 3 misscarages 1 eptopic and 1 healty baby :(


----------



## wondertwins

Okay.... so, I just took this "bump" pic. As you can see, it is not a cute, neat bump. It looks more like a whiskey barrel than a bump because it takes over everything from just below my boobies all the way down to my lady parts. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







13.3.jpg
File size: 149.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## firsttimer1

oh gosh. well the healthy boy suggests that there is NO reason why this pregnancy will be anything other than perfect hun. She is prob just out by a week - which is soooo easy to do x hope she has got a referal scan next week to follow it up?

i will kp her in my thoughts xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins - i LOVE ur little bump! i wonder how your bump will compare in size with ours every month? its going to be so fun as we all get bigger - and then start moaning!!!


----------



## 2nd time

re cloth dipprs/nappis ont beat your selfs up as far as i s it thy ar as bad as each other yes disposable go to land fill but cloth hav liners that go to landfill they take more lectricity to wash you pollute the nvironmnt with the detergent and the carbon footprint is bigger plus we all stoppd using them because of nappy rash and sore bums so i guess your dammed either way


----------



## firsttimer1

damned if you do and damned if you dont then 2nd time ;)


----------



## 2nd time

i think so first timer but thats just how i see it


----------



## firsttimer1

from what ive read i totally agree! thats why im not going to decide till as late as poss :hugs:

feel all tired again today. still not got that glow ive heard all about.


----------



## 2nd time

i have ben pregnant for 56 wes and never had a glow lol


----------



## lozza1uk

My friend's just dropped off a big bag of maternity clothes so i'm looking forward to wearing something different other than my one comfy pair of trousers! Also according to the tracking, my Gap order has apparently been delivered while I was out for lunch, can't see it anywhere so I hope a neighbour's taken it in!:mail:

Have just been for lunch with my friend and 14 month old daughter. She's so cute! Can point to her ears, nose, toes, knees etc and do animal noises! I want mine to be here already! It was however a bit of a flash forward to a future life, in a baby play cafe only used by other mums and babies! People seem willing to chat to each other though so i'm actually quite looking foward to being able to do stuff like that. Plus there were leaflets for baby yoga, baby music classes and other stuff all locally so looks like plenty to keep me busy in 6 months time!:thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

2nd time said:


> i have ben pregnant for 56 wes and never had a glow lol

Just think.... if you were the Dugger Mom, you wold have been pregnant for like 680 weeks!!! I wonder if she ever glows. :)


----------



## 2nd time

wondertwins said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> i have ben pregnant for 56 wes and never had a glow lol
> 
> Just think.... if you were the Dugger Mom, you wold have been pregnant for like 680 weeks!!! I wonder if she ever glows. :)Click to expand...

omg no thanks i want 6 kids so twins wuld save time lol


----------



## newfielady

Oh ladies. Now I have the flu. :sick: Gross.
And the maternity clothes I bought from that woman. It's a petite! I'm pissed. :growlmad: She knew damn well it wasn't regular length. I'm 5'9", I don't need petite! I'm going to message her now. :(


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about your friend, danielle... Hope all works out for the best.

Newfie, that sucks! Wonder why she left that out?

Wondertwins, cute bump! And I will return to gush about how easy a time I had.

I slept horribly last night! The dog came in about every hour, and finally I had to use the spray bottle and squirt him with water. :( I feel awful, but he was driving me out of my mind! I don't want him to be afraid to come into the bedroom if he needs to. Every hour is crazy, though. I need to go snuggle with him and apologize. And he knows from his training that he gets two warnings and then gets squirted. 

Add to that the most stressful dream... I had called some peanut butter company to complain about a bad jar I bought, and they shipped me thousands of dollars of merchandise, as if I owned a grocery store. And even if I woke up, the boxes of food would appear in my next dream. Gah!

Auspicious start to the day...


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- we never re-use the diapers with a new liner, but i guess if the pee stayed on it you might be able to?:shrug:

i can completey respect people who use disposable. we did for our first 3. for us it is cheaper though. even with the cost of water and electric its cheaper to use cloth. and the liners we use are flushable and biodegrade if you do throw them away. the liners are also very cheap, but you dont have to use them either, we do for convenience. with two in cloth im saving a ton more than one im sure. the ones we have will last from newborn to 2-3 yrs of age so you figure a few months and they have paid for themselves. mine havent gotten rashes from them, but my son jax actually got a chemical burn from huggies. it was horrible, his butt bled. you only have to wash them every 2-3 days and you dont use the same detergent. i bought the detergent once and still have half a bag cuz you only use a tiny bit, 1 tbsp. the detergent is not the same as regular detergent so it doesnt have the same environmental factors involved. i hang my diapers inside or outside to extend the life of them so no electric there either.

it is better for the environment, but we dont do it for that purpose. we do it to save money and it does a lot. i can completely understand the convenience of disposables though and if i wasnt a stay at home mom, i honestly would use disposables still.


----------



## blessedmomma

wondertwins- thats a beautiful bump!!!!!

i love the duggars. its refreshing to see so much love in a family. i think its awesome how well behaved and respectful the kids are. they act much better than some homes that only have one or two kids i think!


----------



## newfielady

City mouse - she said she didn't notice it. :nope:
Danielle - sorry to hear about your friend. Hopefully it works out for the best.
blessed- I am considering cloth with disaposable liners. What ones did you buy that fit from newborn to 2 or 3 years? That's amazing life out of a cloth diaper isn't it. :shock:


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> kymied- we never re-use the diapers with a new liner, but i guess if the pee stayed on it you might be able to?:shrug:
> 
> i can completey respect people who use disposable. we did for our first 3. for us it is cheaper though. even with the cost of water and electric its cheaper to use cloth. and the liners we use are flushable and biodegrade if you do throw them away. the liners are also very cheap, but you dont have to use them either, we do for convenience. with two in cloth im saving a ton more than one im sure. the ones we have will last from newborn to 2-3 yrs of age so you figure a few months and they have paid for themselves. mine havent gotten rashes from them, but my son jax actually got a chemical burn from huggies. it was horrible, his butt bled. you only have to wash them every 2-3 days and you dont use the same detergent. i bought the detergent once and still have half a bag cuz you only use a tiny bit, 1 tbsp. the detergent is not the same as regular detergent so it doesnt have the same environmental factors involved. i hang my diapers inside or outside to extend the life of them so no electric there either.
> 
> it is better for the environment, but we dont do it for that purpose. we do it to save money and it does a lot. i can completely understand the convenience of disposables though and if i wasnt a stay at home mom, i honestly would use disposables still.

wow thans for that see i was miss informed not sure i could do it though do you put them in a bucket untill you wash them dosnt it smell terible


----------



## blessedmomma

i have itti bitti tuttos and oh katys. you just have to take care of them. the thing with cloth is the more they are used the better they work. i dont dry mine in a dryer. that extends the life of them. not using regular detergent, but detergent made for them also helps. and using as little detergent as possible helps. there is a lot of things you can do to take better care of them. the liners we use are grovia, they are great. you dont have to use them though. if i was breastfeeding i wouldnt use them. with my next im gonna try to bf so probably wont use them with that baby, the poop is different lol. will have to grow my stash though, i only wash mine every 2-3 days. thats recommended with cloth. my 21 month old might start potty training before march though and the new baby can take over his share


----------



## wondertwins

blessed- I agree about the Duggars. There is no way that I could have that many kids, and I definitely think they're crazy. :) But, I think they beautifully reflect the value and joy of family, and it really is impressive how well behaved and loving they all are.

citymouse- Sorry about the bad dreams. :( I had a bunch of stressful ones last night too. None with peanut butter though.


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> kymied- we never re-use the diapers with a new liner, but i guess if the pee stayed on it you might be able to?:shrug:
> 
> i can completey respect people who use disposable. we did for our first 3. for us it is cheaper though. even with the cost of water and electric its cheaper to use cloth. and the liners we use are flushable and biodegrade if you do throw them away. the liners are also very cheap, but you dont have to use them either, we do for convenience. with two in cloth im saving a ton more than one im sure. the ones we have will last from newborn to 2-3 yrs of age so you figure a few months and they have paid for themselves. mine havent gotten rashes from them, but my son jax actually got a chemical burn from huggies. it was horrible, his butt bled. you only have to wash them every 2-3 days and you dont use the same detergent. i bought the detergent once and still have half a bag cuz you only use a tiny bit, 1 tbsp. the detergent is not the same as regular detergent so it doesnt have the same environmental factors involved. i hang my diapers inside or outside to extend the life of them so no electric there either.
> 
> it is better for the environment, but we dont do it for that purpose. we do it to save money and it does a lot. i can completely understand the convenience of disposables though and if i wasnt a stay at home mom, i honestly would use disposables still.
> 
> wow thans for that see i was miss informed not sure i could do it though do you put them in a bucket untill you wash them dosnt it smell teribleClick to expand...

:hugs:ours doesnt smell. we put them in a plastic bag. they have wet bags you can buy that is supposed to keep any smells in. you can wash the wet bag right with the diapers. i havent gotten around to buying one though as one of my friends said she used plastic store bags and they work fine. i am a little ocd about it though and my laundry room has a big sink with a sprayer so when mine poop i immediately get rid of the liner and wipes and rinse any parts off that the poop got on. they also have cloth wipes that you can wash with the diapers. we have both. its too convenient to have disposable wipes around for messy faces and hands. i could see using a diaper genie too if someone was worried about the smell, mine honestly dont though. 

you can also get a sprayer that attaches to your toilet and spray off poopy diapers in your toilet. if i didnt already have a big laundry sink i would probably do that.


----------



## pooch

hi ladies, i haven't been on here in a couple of weeks and there's NO way i'm reading through all of the posts i missed! haha.
i hope everyone is doing well. did i miss any big news?
i'm getting bigger but thankfully i'm still fitting in my normal tops with my maternity jeans, i brought some sweaters out of storage and they're all the long kind you wear with leggings. i'm going to have to get a pair of maternity leggings because the ones i have are tight in the waistband. i love fall!
i have been feeling like my normal self again; i don't feel the need to take naps but i do fall asleep pretty early at night. i've been keeping busy with decorating for fall, we went apple picking last weekend and next weekend and the one after that we're going to have visitors. i'm trying to make it to my gender scan which is on oct 18th without going crazy in the mean time!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wouldluv - i'm getting occasional pains across the front of my pelvis too, which i'm putting down to everything stretching. They're not super painful, just make me go "Oi!" every so often. They're more annoying than anything else.

Blessedmomma - so how many cloth nappies do you need for each baby? I will probably look into it as i've got plenty of time to decide!


----------



## lozza1uk

Pooch, i don't think you've missed anything that could be classed as essential. Mainly a whole lot of rambling about random topics, including which cupcake to eat, Home & Health Channel, Citymouse's cleaners and maternity clothes shopping! And a useful discussion today about cloth vs disposable diapers/nappies! Happy apple picking!


----------



## blessedmomma

wondertwins said:


> blessed- I agree about the Duggars. There is no way that I could have that many kids, and I definitely think they're crazy. :) But, I think they beautifully reflect the value and joy of family, and it really is impressive how well behaved and loving they all are.
> 
> citymouse- Sorry about the bad dreams. :( I had a bunch of stressful ones last night too. None with peanut butter though.

we have the same values in our home as far as beliefs and structure. i could end up with that many! we will be ntnp the rest of our lives, so i guess we will see what the Lord trusts us with :flower:

citymouse- stinking bad dreams. i hate them, and when i wake up im all effected the rest of the day boo

danielle- i hope your friend is ok and baby is fine. i hope to hear a good update. :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi Ladies - HAPPY FRIDAY!!!! I know it's kinda late...but hey-ho, better late than never!! :thumbup:

How're you all doing? Good I hope! 

I've had a day off (time in-lieu, as been so busy) and attacked the bathroom this morning with GUSTO!! :winkwink: I have been giving it a customary flick over every week for the last couple as I've felt so blah. Well apart from my 'new BFF' the toilet which I kept scrupulously clean as I spent so much time with it!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:

I am now well and truly knackered! I am going to treat myself to a warm - (not hot, boo!) bath in a while whilst hubby is playing golf - AND before he makes it all 'man-dirty'!!!!! :nope: how do they do that?

I've been catching up and trying to read all your chatter about nappies and prams etc...it's started to get me a little panicky TBH! I know so little :cry:

Anyways, we're de-cluttering the spare room on Sunday and then we're gonna start looking at baby stuff we may need and get that list sorted (gotta lurve a good list) - GULP!!! :wacko: Please keep up the chatter ladies as it's where I get all my info!!! 

Nothing much else going on apart from the fact my boobs are taking over the world!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: A woman at work told me yesterday that she wouldn't have guessed I was preggers...she just thought I'd had a boob job!!!! WTF :dohh: 

So will also be shopping for new clothes very soon...ones that distract from my Dolly Parton-like chest. Any ideas?! :shrug:

Have a fab Friday eve lovelies xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

OK im having a massive argument with myself right now about whether to go to the local shops and buy a tube of pringles. Go...dont go... go.... dont go....

argghhhh :muaha:


----------



## citymouse

If we do disposables, we'll use a service. The one we'd use keeps your baby's diapers separate, so it's not a communal pile of diapers. Haven't made up my mind yet. I've heard cloth is better for potty-training (because it's easier for the child to know when s/he is wet)... But no decisions yet. Apparently it's harder to get pants that fit? Lol! Weird to have to think about these things.

I've been a fan of the Duggars for a long time, but I'm starting to see the cracks in the armor. It really is in some ways like they're addicted to having kids. And I feel awful for Jordyn, who was only one year old when the new baby was born--the one the mom spends all of her time with. Plus I really feel for their daughters who are old enough to be meeting husbands or taking classes or what-have-you, who are kept in the home to watch over/teach/cook for the little ones.

It's not that I doubt their intentions, and I love big families... I just think some of the children are getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## 2nd time

firsttimer1 said:


> OK im having a massive argument with myself right now about whether to go to the local shops and buy a tube of pringles. Go...dont go... go.... dont go....
> 
> argghhhh :muaha:

go but only if you get me some too lol


----------



## kkl12

Yummm... Pringles sound so good


----------



## Nicnak282

2nd time said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> OK im having a massive argument with myself right now about whether to go to the local shops and buy a tube of pringles. Go...dont go... go.... dont go....
> 
> argghhhh :muaha:
> 
> go but only if you get me some too lolClick to expand...

Ooooh and meeee! Ta!!


----------



## firsttimer1

I have to admit i agree with citymouse. My dad is one of 12 and he always said the impact on the kids (having to help,cook,clean) is quite big. Not in the sense that they shouldnt be helping here and there - but sometimes they are made into mini adults.

sometimes i think it gets to a certain point where its just impossible to allow children the freedom they deserve and equal attention - esp if one of 18 or however many they have.. 

I would like 4 children myself, but would go up to 6 children. Which is normal in irish families. But my DH chokes at the thought of anything over 2! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

lozza1uk said:


> Wouldluv - i'm getting occasional pains across the front of my pelvis too, which i'm putting down to everything stretching. They're not super painful, just make me go "Oi!" every so often. They're more annoying than anything else.
> 
> Blessedmomma - so how many cloth nappies do you need for each baby? I will probably look into it as i've got plenty of time to decide!

when i got them i was buying them for two babies at a time. when they are younger they go through more so i bought more for my younger one. you use the same amount of diapers as disposable. i think they say a newborn goes through approx 12 diapers in a day. by the time they get around potty training time, its between 4-8. when i got mine my youngest was a couple months old and my other one was almost 1 1/2. i think i got 15 for my 1 1/2 yr old and and 24 or so for my younger one. but now i interchange them on both. sometimes i wash every 2 days, but usually its 3 days. 

i havent used them on a newborn, so not sure how im gonna do it. what im figuring is that i will have to buy some more. even if my older one is already potty trained i will need more, i think. my DH loves how cute they are so im sure we will get more. i will probably wait until the baby stops pooping out the meconium stuff and the belly button falls off. so we will probably use disposables until about 2 weeks old. i know people that use them right away but i heard the meconium can stain and i dont want mine stained. thats why i rinse mine immediately when they poop. since we are doing it to save money i want them to last as long as possible. i have a friend who has used the same ones through 4 kids. now thats what im talking about!!!! and i cant see using it while they have that belly button nub on there. it seems like it would rub on it?


----------



## lozza1uk

I shall be the voice of healthy eating....

Don't go for the Pringles!!:ban:


----------



## 2nd time

nic nak:holly::holly::holly:

lol i am a 38 ff before i start lol had a wardrob malfunction at play group yesterday and one of the puppies popped out to say hello to everyon lol lol


----------



## redsox

Citymouse - you are right. It does seem the older girls are too entwined with taking care of the kids to have their own lives. Yet, I think they all want that sort of life when they get married, so who knows???

Team Yellow! I saw this one-piece on Gap (don't know if they have the same in the UK) but it is precious and comes in several colors!!!!

https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=7142&vid=1&pid=727920&scid=727920032

So hard to find gender neutral that is still super cute! I think this is both!

I think any of the colors could work for a girl with a cute hat in a pop of color. : )


----------



## sandy28

Happy Friday , sorry it's a little late but it's only 8:49 over here.. Hope everyone is doing good. 

I have been having a little pain in my tummy also but I think it's normal. 

I want pringles also:happydance:


----------



## Nicnak282

2nd time said:


> nic nak:holly::holly::holly:
> 
> lol i am a 38 ff before i start lol had a wardrob malfunction at play group yesterday and one of the puppis poppe out to say hello to everyon lol lol

:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2: - that's so funny!!!! Sorry! :haha::haha

I was 32FF before all this...god only knows what I am now!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

dont cover them up lol get em out for the world like me lol


----------



## Nicnak282

2nd time said:


> dont cover them up lol get em out for the world like me lol

Perhaps not quite like you...:flasher::flasher::flasher:

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

redsox said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT!
> Has anyone been getting quite sharp pains in you lady part's??? I got them randomly every now and then and thought it was totally normal.. But over the last 3 days I have been getting them so often that it's starting to worry me... I have also had an increase in the abdominal pains as well.. Should I be worried or do you think it's normal.. No spotting or anything but I did have a huge amount of cm come out the other day when I went to the loo and I mean HUGE amount! It was kinda scary! Sorry TMI I know! All this has happened after my terrible weekend of morning sickness return where on monday i could not keep anything down and spent a whole 4 days in bed... Do you think I should be worried?
> 
> As others have reassured you - this seems to be normal. I was having it quite a bit in the very beginning and now it seems to be back - with WAY more intensity. Funny that Wondertwins mentioned her coworker as I was JUST getting the elevator an hour ago and had a VERY painful zap and had to control myself and not make a face or squeak!!!!!!
> 
> Seems annoying, but normal. This whole thing is so odd sometimes!
> 
> FT- Yes!!!! As Lozza said - all 19 kids are biologically brother and sister - same mom and dad and there are only 2 sets of twins!!!!!!!! So that's 17 pregnancies!!!!!
> 
> Danielle - Yes, tell your friend to wait and be rescanned. Don't panic yet - 7 weeks is very early and if her dates are off, all could still be okay. :hugs:Click to expand...


Redsox: I had the same sharp pains in my lady parts yesterday and have noticed an increase of CM too... actually this was quite embarrising... last week I wore beige pants to work and noticed when I went to the bathroom that I had a leak of CM... right through underwear and onto pants!!! Luckly I was in the staff single bathroom and could remove my pants to dry under the hand dryer :blush: So I totally get what your going through... though I only got a few of those sharp pains down there.


----------



## blessedmomma

it doesnt appear that the duggar kids feel like they are missing out on anything. seems like they are doing what they believe is right even if its not the way the world does things. like serving others is more important that serving themselves? i think they have all the faith that God will send them husbands and wives at the right time. i have seen episodes when the kids go out and do a lot of things.


----------



## 2nd time

Joannaxoxo said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT!
> Has anyone been getting quite sharp pains in you lady part's??? I got them randomly every now and then and thought it was totally normal.. But over the last 3 days I have been getting them so often that it's starting to worry me... I have also had an increase in the abdominal pains as well.. Should I be worried or do you think it's normal.. No spotting or anything but I did have a huge amount of cm come out the other day when I went to the loo and I mean HUGE amount! It was kinda scary! Sorry TMI I know! All this has happened after my terrible weekend of morning sickness return where on monday i could not keep anything down and spent a whole 4 days in bed... Do you think I should be worried?
> 
> As others have reassured you - this seems to be normal. I was having it quite a bit in the very beginning and now it seems to be back - with WAY more intensity. Funny that Wondertwins mentioned her coworker as I was JUST getting the elevator an hour ago and had a VERY painful zap and had to control myself and not make a face or squeak!!!!!!
> 
> Seems annoying, but normal. This whole thing is so odd sometimes!
> 
> FT- Yes!!!! As Lozza said - all 19 kids are biologically brother and sister - same mom and dad and there are only 2 sets of twins!!!!!!!! So that's 17 pregnancies!!!!!
> 
> Danielle - Yes, tell your friend to wait and be rescanned. Don't panic yet - 7 weeks is very early and if her dates are off, all could still be okay. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redsox: I had the same sharp pains in my lady parts yesterday and have noticed an increase of CM too... actually this was quite embarrising... last week I wore beige pants to work and noticed when I went to the bathroom that I had a leak of CM... right through underwear and onto pants!!! Luckly I was in the staff single bathroom and could remove my pants to dry under the hand dryer :blush: So I totally get what your going through... though I only got a few of those sharp pains down there.Click to expand...

try wearing panty liners they are good especily when you get bigger a coughing or laughing is a problem


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> I shall be the voice of healthy eating....
> 
> Don't go for the Pringles!!:ban:

:rofl: i didnt :) altho.... i ammmm having chinese tonight! BUT its not a take away its home made - so thats a comprimise :)

on the boob topic, ive noticed my 32G bra is now getting a little tight - surely this cant keep going at this rate :( my mw said i might suffer back problems due to my small back size, well ive had back ache on and off all week :cry: what will it be like near the end??!! :cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I have pretty much watched every episode of the Duggars... the older children don't seem to think they have missed out on much. They all like to help out and look after the younger children. Most of the older girls/boys (around ages 21-18) already have jobs... a few of them work as volunteer firefighters... another is getting her midwifery licence... one wants to be a teacher, so has taken over teaching the young children (all are home schooled). So I think they get the same opportunities (or more) than most kids their age and they honestly enjoy helping with the younger children,


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Definitly already bought the panty liners... learnt my lesson haha.


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna / blessedmomma - i dont think anyone would say is wrong to have that many children, certainly not, and i think when in that position families make it work. Thats all those children know. But because my dad was one of 12 and because he told me about how hard it was sometimes - i just dont think it would be something i (personaly) would chose :hugs: which i think is a good thing more so for my DH who thinks me wanting 4-6 children is barmy!!! :rofl:

im feeling sooooooo unbelievably and stupidly proud of myself from refraining from going after a tube of pringles.... but now i cant stop thinking about them :cry:

redsoc - that unisex suit was cute. Thats what i went looking for today with the poppers all the way up. May go into Gap at some point in the weekend and have a browse xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

omgosh and have you all got a majorly stuffy nose? driving me up the wall!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i didnt think anyone was saying it was wrong to have that many children. i also think that they do more than make it work though. and if you watch the show they are so joyful to have each other i dont think they would want it any other way. its more perspective and whats in your heart i think

def wear the panty liners ladies!!!! as we get bigger we are gonna have the peezes and if you are not at home its so horrible to deal with! i have already had one, thankfully i was at home:blush:


----------



## newfielady

> my DH loves how cute they are so im sure we will get more. i will probably wait until the baby stops pooping out the meconium stuff and the belly button falls off. so we will probably use disposables until about 2 weeks old. i know people that use them right away but i heard the meconium can stain and i dont want mine stained. thats why i rinse mine immediately when they poop. since we are doing it to save money i want them to last as long as possible. i have a friend who has used the same ones through 4 kids. now thats what im talking about!!!! and i cant see using it while they have that belly button nub on there. it seems like it would rub on it?

I was thinking the same thing. There's so much to think about. :wacko:
Keeps your boobs under control ladies. :rofl: Mine haven't grow a huge amount. They're starting to spill out around the sides of my bra though. :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

your lucky then newfie! :hugs:


----------



## redsox

Joannaxoxo said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT!
> Has anyone been getting quite sharp pains in you lady part's??? I got them randomly every now and then and thought it was totally normal.. But over the last 3 days I have been getting them so often that it's starting to worry me... I have also had an increase in the abdominal pains as well.. Should I be worried or do you think it's normal.. No spotting or anything but I did have a huge amount of cm come out the other day when I went to the loo and I mean HUGE amount! It was kinda scary! Sorry TMI I know! All this has happened after my terrible weekend of morning sickness return where on monday i could not keep anything down and spent a whole 4 days in bed... Do you think I should be worried?
> 
> As others have reassured you - this seems to be normal. I was having it quite a bit in the very beginning and now it seems to be back - with WAY more intensity. Funny that Wondertwins mentioned her coworker as I was JUST getting the elevator an hour ago and had a VERY painful zap and had to control myself and not make a face or squeak!!!!!!
> 
> Seems annoying, but normal. This whole thing is so odd sometimes!
> 
> FT- Yes!!!! As Lozza said - all 19 kids are biologically brother and sister - same mom and dad and there are only 2 sets of twins!!!!!!!! So that's 17 pregnancies!!!!!
> 
> Danielle - Yes, tell your friend to wait and be rescanned. Don't panic yet - 7 weeks is very early and if her dates are off, all could still be okay. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redsox: I had the same sharp pains in my lady parts yesterday and have noticed an increase of CM too... actually this was quite embarrising... last week I wore beige pants to work and noticed when I went to the bathroom that I had a leak of CM... right through underwear and onto pants!!! Luckly I was in the staff single bathroom and could remove my pants to dry under the hand dryer :blush: So I totally get what your going through... though I only got a few of those sharp pains down there.Click to expand...

So interesting!!!! I have panty liners all stocked up and waiting and I haven't had the need for them yet. It seems I am only being subjected to the zapping vagina pains. Ha!


----------



## blessedmomma

newfielady said:


> my DH loves how cute they are so im sure we will get more. i will probably wait until the baby stops pooping out the meconium stuff and the belly button falls off. so we will probably use disposables until about 2 weeks old. i know people that use them right away but i heard the meconium can stain and i dont want mine stained. thats why i rinse mine immediately when they poop. since we are doing it to save money i want them to last as long as possible. i have a friend who has used the same ones through 4 kids. now thats what im talking about!!!! and i cant see using it while they have that belly button nub on there. it seems like it would rub on it?
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. There's so much to think about. :wacko:
> Keeps your boobs under control ladies. :rofl: Mine haven't grow a huge amount. They're starting to spill out around the sides of my bra though. :dohh:Click to expand...

i was really overwhelmed to start using cloth. there is so many kinds and so much info out there its a lot to take in :hugs: i think now that we use them, we love them and will figure things out with a newborn as it comes along. i will use disposables when we need to :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

i have not needed liners although there is increased d.c 

im just looking for a good day out for me and my DH tomorrow - so far ive only found the black country museum in birmingham! Im sure i went there in secondary school and loved it :rofl: was hoping for somewhere a little more south though LOL x


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- you will when you get bigger! the first time you have a pee sneeze (peeze) and have to run in to clean up :rofl: you just need baby to add some more weight to your bladder. i swear i have went to pee, sneezed later, and even more came out :dohh:


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> redsox- you will when you get bigger! the first time you have a pee sneeze (peeze) and have to run in to clean up :rofl: you just need baby to add some more weight to your bladder. i swear i have went to pee, sneezed later, and even more came out :dohh:

Oh man!!!! But doesn't that just happen after you've had your first???

I had no idea that could happen before you ever even given birth!?!?!!?

Oh no. Well at least I am fairly good at couponing and already have a good stash of liners. Have to remember that I should probably stock up on pads when they are on sale as I know you need them postpartum. 8-[


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> joanna / blessedmomma - i dont think anyone would say is wrong to have that many children, certainly not, and i think when in that position families make it work. Thats all those children know. But because my dad was one of 12 and because he told me about how hard it was sometimes - i just dont think it would be something i (personaly) would chose :hugs: which i think is a good thing more so for my DH who thinks me wanting 4-6 children is barmy!!! :rofl:
> 
> im feeling sooooooo unbelievably and stupidly proud of myself from refraining from going after a tube of pringles.... but now i cant stop thinking about them :cry:
> 
> redsoc - that unisex suit was cute. Thats what i went looking for today with the poppers all the way up. May go into Gap at some point in the weekend and have a browse xxx

I totally agree... I personally would not want to have that many children... I would like 2 or 3 myself. 

Also, I have not been as good at resisting the pringles today. I brought a small baggy of them to work today (glad I didn't bring the can). I seem to be craving salty foods lately... and orange juice mmmm!


----------



## newfielady

redsox said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> redsox- you will when you get bigger! the first time you have a pee sneeze (peeze) and have to run in to clean up :rofl: you just need baby to add some more weight to your bladder. i swear i have went to pee, sneezed later, and even more came out :dohh:
> 
> Oh man!!!! But doesn't that just happen after you've had your first???
> 
> I had no idea that could happen before you ever even given birth!?!?!!?
> 
> Oh no. Well at least I am fairly good at couponing and already have a good stash of liners. Have to remember that I should probably stock up on pads when they are on sale as I know you need them postpartum. 8-[Click to expand...

I used to do that for tampons redsox. When I seen them on sale I would stock up. It's not like they'll go bad or anything and you'll always be able to use them Except now I have 2 boxes in my bathroom not open :dohh: I'm going to start watching for pads. :winkwink: It says in one of my booklets I got yesterday (been reading today as I've been sick) to get super absorbant pads!
Blessed - :rofl: I almost peed laughing when I read *peezed*. :haha:


----------



## crowned

FT, yes, I have a majorly stuffy nose every day. It's making me crazy, because I have seasonal allergies I'm dealing with too. Every time I sneeze I get those round ligament pains... ugh. I guess that's better than peezing though!:haha:


----------



## wondertwins

2nd time said:


> nic nak:holly::holly::holly:
> 
> lol i am a 38 ff before i start lol had a wardrob malfunction at play group yesterday and one of the puppies popped out to say hello to everyon lol lol

LOL!!! Oh my, you ladies have me giggling this afternoon!!! 

Nic nak- Don't disguise them! Show them off! :) However, it would be best if you kept them covered. (I'm looking at you, 2nd time! ;) ) 

Blessed- PEEZE!!!! I love it! This happened to me at the end of my first pregnancy. A tiny word of warning to any first timers though... once you get to the very end of the pregnancy, if you wake up in the morning with a little bit of peeze in the bed, it might not be peeze at all. It might be amniotic fluid. That's what happened to me.


----------



## blessedmomma

i cant remember if it happened with my first or not redsox. i hope you dont! i think its more from the baby putting pressure on your bladder than your muscles being worn out. although im sure my tummy muscles are shot after 5 and that could certainly play a part. i usually dont have a peeze til 2nd tri, but had one a few weeks ago in 1st tri. when i sneeze my Dh always looks to see if i go running to the restroom or not:dohh: and then cracks up if i do. he has been through it enough to know:blush:


----------



## pristock230

blessedmomma said:


> redsox- you will when you get bigger! the first time you have a pee sneeze (peeze) and have to run in to clean up :rofl: you just need baby to add some more weight to your bladder. i swear i have went to pee, sneezed later, and even more came out :dohh:

Thank God it's not only me! lol hahahaha it's horrible - and I just went to the bathroom! hahahahaha!


----------



## firsttimer1

this peezing stuff is hilarious lol!

My round ligament pain (IF thats what it is) is defo stronger today. not painful - but defo there. after a mc pain always makes me worry but im remaining chilled.

and im not breaking out the doppler until doppler day - aka sunday! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

crowned said:


> FT, yes, I have a majorly stuffy nose every day. It's making me crazy, because I have seasonal allergies I'm dealing with too. Every time I sneeze I get those round ligament pains... ugh. I guess that's better than peezing though!:haha:

oh my, im not looking forward to sneezing in third tri. it can seriously double you over in pain from the round ligaments :cry:

newfie- i wonder what the laughing pee is called???? that happens to me even when im not pregnant :blush: im sure the 5 kiddos played a role in that damage.

ft- im sorry your having so much round ligament. it really sucks. i havent had any this time yet but i know its coming:nope:


----------



## newfielady

> newfie- i wonder what the laughing pee is called???? that happens to me even when im not pregnant im sure the 5 kiddos played a role in that damage.

:rofl: Don't feel bad. I'm only 22 and haven't had any children yet but I do it. :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

What is round ligament pain? I find it hurts when I sneeze and it hurts my uterus area... like I need to hold onto it when the sneeze comes on to brace myself lol. Is that the same thing, or is round ligament pain around your hip area?


----------



## citymouse

I feel round ligament pain on the sides, sort of tucked in under my hip bones. I, too, have had a ton lately. 

I didn't end up watching the twins. They would have been napping, anyway. I keep telling their mom I want to hang out with them and she invites me to go places, like story time at the library. That's not hanging out! I live 40 feet away, just call me when they're rolling around on the floor. I feel bad for turning her down, but I don't want to go to the twin-group playtime and watch them play with other babies. We're on two different wavelengths!


----------



## blessedmomma

that sounds like round ligament pain to me. when i start having it real bad i have to get up really carefully or i will get it and it hurts so bad. i feel so bad for you ladies on your first. things have to stretch out for the first time, so its rough a lot sooner. sometimes i get it on my sides and sometimes its on the front. and it can be a dull ache or a sharp pain. sometimes mine is a sharp pain that turns into a dull ache. and if i remember right i get it worse when i have to pee. having to pee also makes my braxton hicks worse, but thats some time down the road for me.

citymouse- i hope you get to spend some time with the babies! i just felt my baby move when i was typing that.


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - as blessedmomma sd that osunds like round ligament pain. thats what im having anyway :hugs: I SUPPOSE ITS GOOD THING! X

Blessed - i had round ligament pain this morn and it defo hurt more when i pee'd!
xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

My Gap maternity clothes arrived!
:happydance::happydance:
Have only tried on the skinny jeans so far but they seem to fit nicely so hopefully other stuff will too. The bag I got from my friend today is full of tops and dresses so looks like I'm fairly sorted now, I just need a winter coat which I'll hang on for.


----------



## redsox

lozza1uk said:


> My Gap maternity clothes arrived!
> :happydance::happydance:
> Have only tried on the skinny jeans so far but they seem to fit nicely so hopefully other stuff will too. The bag I got from my friend today is full of tops and dresses so looks like I'm fairly sorted now, I just need a winter coat which I'll hang on for.

Ooh good for you!!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hello everyone,

long day and only just sat down at home.

Won't be on much at the weekend because its my birthday so im having a party! just a few friends (hmm.. nearly 20 so its quite a few) for some drinks. i thought i might indulge in a glass of champagne as its my birthday!

:cake:

i have a 'friends and family' voucher for 20% off m&S so im going to make a wish list in a mo and go on a spree tomorrow


----------



## redsox

Mrs Cupcake said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> long day and only just sat down at home.
> 
> Won't be on much at the weekend because its my birthday so im having a party! just a few friends (hmm.. nearly 20 so its quite a few) for some drinks. i thought i might indulge in a glass of champagne as its my birthday!
> 
> :cake:
> 
> i have a 'friends and family' voucher for 20% off m&S so im going to make a wish list in a mo and go on a spree tomorrow

Happy Birthday Mrs. Cupcake!!! Have a lovely party. :cake:


----------



## wondertwins

:cake: Happy Birthday, Mrs. Cupcake!!!! :cake: One glass of bubbly sounds like a lovely way to celebrate your day. Just make sure it's not a giant pint glass. :dohh:


----------



## pristock230

Mrs Cupcake said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> long day and only just sat down at home.
> 
> Won't be on much at the weekend because its my birthday so im having a party! just a few friends (hmm.. nearly 20 so its quite a few) for some drinks. i thought i might indulge in a glass of champagne as its my birthday!
> 
> :cake:
> 
> i have a 'friends and family' voucher for 20% off m&S so im going to make a wish list in a mo and go on a spree tomorrow

Happy Birthday to you! Mine is tomorrow! I hope you party like a rock star! lol


----------



## Nicnak282

Have a fabulous birthday Mrs Cupcake!!!!! Enjoy that champagne!!!!

:cake::cake::cake::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## kkl12

Happy Birthday Mrs. Cupcake! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Nicnak282

:juggle::juggle::juggle:

Happy birthday to you too Pristock!!!!!

:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks all for explaining round ligament pain, sounds like we all get it in some form.

Happy Birthday Mrs.Cupcake and Pristock... hope you both have great weekends!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

yes happy birthday pristock230 too!!

:cake::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## wondertwins

Happy birthday to you too, pristock!! :cake: I think I'll have some cake myself to help you both celebrate. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

happy birthday ladies! hope you both have a great time!!!! :happydance:

ft- its so weird how peeing effects it :shrug:

yay for maternity clothes!!!! i need a coat too.


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy Birthday Mrscupcake and Pristock!! 
Enjoy!!
:flower::cake::wine:


----------



## citymouse

Happy birthdays! Enjoy your champagne!


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake and pristock - happy birthday!!!! :drunk: but not too much :winkwink:

Lozza - my gap stuff arrived today too...havent tried on yet, just got back after my 5 hour journey home...soooooo tired and stiff:cry:....dont think baby enjoyed the journey.......wait for it.......I THINK I FELT A FLUTTER AND GENTLE MOVEMENT. So excited but weird feeling...was not sure for ages but it flickered for ages

I hope it was baby....havent felt that before and i am sure it wasnt wind :haha:

Has anyone elses appetite gone? Queasy allday again and couldnt find anything i wanted to eat. Chinese takeaway tonight andi madea poor job of it:nope:. Poor baby isnt getting fed :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh a flutter! I'm convinced anything I feel is just gas but really hope otherwise. 

The cowl neck jumper which I think you ordered too feels really soft, not tried it on but looks lovely! X


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Ooh a flutter! I'm convinced anything I feel is just gas but really hope otherwise.
> 
> The cowl neck jumper which I think you ordered too feels really soft, not tried it on but looks lovely! X

Ooooh yeah i did order that.....cant remember what colour. Good...i was hoping it wasnt going to be itchy......so glad we are pregnant over winter months :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

My appetite is gone in general, unless I find the magical food I can deal with (or stick with one of my really safe options... pizza). Makes it tough to make dinner plans!


----------



## lozza1uk

I can happily eat anything, amazed I've not put on more weight! Today I discovered avocado and hummus on a bagel, yummy!

Mitch, it definitely doesn't feel itchy and feels good quality too! Looking forward to being all wrapped up over winter with a bump now!


----------



## Glowstar

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADIES :kiss::kiss:

Yay Mitch on feeling those first movements :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza- did you buy any trousers from Gap????? I bought some lovely ones, size 10, was worried they'd be a bit small but they were MASSIVE!!!! Had a look at label and they are size 10 US.....therefore 14 Uk.....NO!!!!!! This is why i dont buy online very much......now gotta take them back :cry:....they're lovely too. 

Was i being dumb? Jumper is lovely....i got the fawn coloured one


----------



## lozza1uk

I got size 10 which is a uk 14 too, but I am
12 normally. It said a 10 was like buying a medium or a 12-14 I thought. I've only tried the skinny jeans and they fit ok but might be because they're meant to be tight? I'll try the work trousers...

Hmm, they're ok round the waist (slightly big but I'll grow into them, am finding I hate having anything pressing on my bump so would prefer them a bit loose) but they're a bit big round the thighs so I might swap. I can imagine if you're normally a uk 10 they'll be a bit big.


----------



## mitchnorm

So annoying i didnt realise the website was quoting US sizes :dohh:...probably baby brain.

I thought i could just wear when bump grows but they are really baggy all the way down the leg and ankle...not skinny at all :nope:

I am more a UK 10-12 i guess......well back they go to shop....bet they dont stock mat wear in stores. Grrrrr


----------



## newfielady

Happy Birthday to you girls. I just woke up from a nap so I missed a bit. :dohh:
Yey for the maternity clothes but boo for the size mix up. The pants I bought from the lady (oh man, I'm not awake yet, just wrote ladie for lady and couldn't figure out why these was a red line under it :haha:) are xs and they fit but they are too short. Maybe I'll bring them down the the fabric store (ah they do alterations and stuff too) to see if they can make them a bit longer. The small ones I bought have a little room for me to grow into but since I bought another pair of yoga pants I'll wear them for another week or so. :)


----------



## newfielady

I found this great site girls. https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/cloth-sizing-d_221.html
In the UK my shoe size is only 6 1/2. :happydance: And I am a 4-6 in UK women's sizes. I got sick of wondering what the difference was.


----------



## crowned

newfielady said:


> I found this great site girls. https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/cloth-sizing-d_221.html
> In the UK my shoe size is only 6 1/2. :happydance: And I am a 4-6 in UK women's sizes. I got sick of wondering what the difference was.

I don't know about the other countries, but that site is a little messy when it comes to Korean shoe sizes. They don't sell any shoes that aren't in increments of 5 (235, 240, 245, 250, etc), not like the chart shows (235, 238, 241, 245, 248, 251, etc...). I never saw any shoes that weren't in increments of five, and I lived there for two years. I wouldn't trust those sizes too much because of that!


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> I found this great site girls. https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/cloth-sizing-d_221.html
> In the UK my shoe size is only 6 1/2. :happydance: And I am a 4-6 in UK women's sizes. I got sick of wondering what the difference was.
> 
> I don't know about the other countries, but that site is a little messy when it comes to Korean shoe sizes. They don't sell any shoes that aren't in increments of 5 (235, 240, 245, 250, etc), not like the chart shows (235, 238, 241, 245, 248, 251, etc...). I never saw any shoes that weren't in increments of five, and I lived there for two years. I wouldn't trust those sizes too much because of that!Click to expand...

Well pooh.:-k Oh well, not a big deal.
Oh I think these smilies are new. :twingirls::oneofeach::twinboys:


----------



## wondertwins

My appetite is definitely not gone. I say that as I finish off a bowl of homemade southern banana pudding the size of my head. :headspin: Yum. 

Mitch- YAY for feeling a flutter! That's so exciting. I'm sorry you're feeling so crummy, but at least you have new clothes to try on!! Oh, and I agree that being pregnant over the winter months is going to a good thing!


----------



## wondertwins

Oops. Somehow I posted before reading about the size mix up. I guess that takes away the fun of the new clothes. :( 

I love those smilies, newfie!


----------



## newfielady

I thought of you when I seen them wondertwins.
I described the feeling I've had in my belly a couple times to the doctor and he said it could def be the baby. :D So excited :)


----------



## kymied

Every study I've seen has shown cloth diapers to be much more economical. (if you break even at 3-4 months you have AT LEAST a year and a half of free diapers. We're planning to have two kids so that's even more savings!) They only study that showed cloth diapers not to be better for the environment was funded by the makers of disposables and I guess their measurements of soap and water was if you wash and dry each diaper in a separate load and never air dry. 

My friend gave me this book to read where it tells about all the different types and offers a lot of advice, even what to say to a day care. https://www.amazon.com/Changing-Diapers-Guide-Modern-Diapering/dp/0983562210 It's obviously partial to cloth but it's still informative if you're considering.

For me the choice is already made up and my husband is on board. I try to be very good the the environment, we hardly throw out any trash (we fill a bag maybe once every other week. All the statistics about the numbers of diapers in landfills that will never degrade scares me so much. Saving money is also important to me. Then I found out they are often better for babies with sensitive skin! I don't think doing one extra load of laundry every 2-3 days is really going to be a problem and I'm not afraid of the minor ick factor of rinsing the number twos.


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied said:


> Then I found out they are often better for babies with sensitive skin! I don't think doing one extra load of laundry every 2-3 days is really going to be a problem and I'm not afraid of the minor ick factor of rinsing the number twos.

i have one with sensitive skin hun. my poor baby. we used to use luvs and one day we switched to huggies. his bottom got rashed up at first and kept getting worse and worse. i couldnt even put cream on him, he would scream. it got so bad he had blisters and then the skin started peeling off. he was bleeding and had open sores. he was in so much pain. we would always know when he pee'd or pooped, he would scream and cry. i would not wish what he went through on anyone. i got no help from his doc. i decided to google and see what i could find out. apparently a lot of babies were getting the exact same thing from the huggies snug n dry and pampers baby dry. they were chemical burns that sensitive babies were getting from the chemicals that are supposed to pull away the pee from their bottom. there was a lawsuit, but i dont know what came of it. we had to move him back to luvs and slowly he got better with a lot of naked time for his poor bottom. now, of course out of 5 kids he was the only one that had those kinds of issues, but it was still horrible.

for me the load of laundry twice a week is nothing. we are a family of 7 so my laundry is crazy as it is. and i really think if someone is icked out by rinsing poop out, it will be tough on them to change a diaper in the first place. you kinda have to get used to body fluids as a parent lol. i have been pee'd on, pooped on, puked on, you name it. my DH used to gag, but he is quite a pro now. :haha:


----------



## JadeEmChar

I have been thinking about cloth nappies/mcn's but just so confused which ones to get...Any recommendations?


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all.....and happy weekend!!!!! :happydance:


Today i shall be mostly looking at prams, picking up my pregnancy pillow (aaaaaaah) and going to a one year olds birthday party....wish me lucky with that!!! Actually love him...dojt like his mum :nope:

Tomorrow meeting a friend for lunch and suppose i best do some cleaning....cleaner isnt starting til 7th October now...that sucks :wacko:

Have fun all x x x


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Ladies ~ Not feeling to great today, headache, tired & feel a little sick :sick:

LO is teething & had an unsettled night ~ Poor bubba :awww:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Saturday ladies.

Have a lovely day those who are baby shopping have a great day.

I have spent most of the morning wretching and being sick!! Yay me!


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Have fun shopping for baby stuff. :D I still have the flu so I'm just downright unpleasant. :nope: I didn't go to work yesterday and I'm wondering if I should go today? I guess I'll wait a half hour and see how I feel. It sucks having the flu and being pregnant; you can't _take_ anything for it. You'd think by now they would have at least _one_ pregnancy safe flu medicine. :wacko:
On a stranger note, I dreampt last night that DH and I were up visiting my sister. And the fair was there! One of the carnies (the fair folk :haha:) took my dog and when I went after him he shot me(in the stomach I might add! :shock: So then hubby rushed me to the hospital and no one at the hospital seemed to think it was a big deal, they just told me to take a seat and wait for the doctor on call :dohh:


----------



## kymied

There's a wealth of info on this very message board!

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/351329-cloth-nappy-wipes-carrier-reviews.html

Newfie, when I first read about your dream I missed the part about it being a dream and I was thinking the carnie was shooting you with rubber balls and I was like "Is the baby ok?"


----------



## newfielady

:shock: That must have given you quite a start when you read it and missed the dream part kymied. In my dream he shot my up high on my stomach so I kept saying it's okay, he shot me not the baby. :wacko:
My cousin is using cloth diapers and disaposable liners so I'm going to ask her what kind she's is using. I'm going to check out that board to kymied. :)


----------



## kymied

I had a dream that I was going on a cruise with my husband and two friends and I didn't have my passport and it was an hour drive to go home and get it and the boat was leaving in 45 minutes so I was trying to figure out if I could meet them at a different port.

Then I woke up and realized it was past the 6 month window of being able to change your name for no charge. (By one week.)


----------



## lauraclili

Apparently I was conducting an orchestra in my sleep last night...


----------



## firsttimer1

hi ladies, im only dipping in and out today as there is just sooooooooooooooo much sport on today that im totally overdosing :)

about to watch my recording of the F1 quali :dance:

Hope your all okay and that the birthday ladies have ahad a lovely time :)

I went to asda today and i got my first own baby purchase - 3 neutral cute newborn+ bibs! :)

DH said we cant buy baby grows and vests until the 20 week scan in october.... :dohh:

Chat later on when i can give my undivided attention to whats going on on this thread :blush: MWAH! :kiss:


----------



## newfielady

Oh my ladies. We do have some weird dreams. lol.
Have fun watching your sports ft.


----------



## KellyC75

Enjoy all the sport FT :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Well i tried out some travel systems today.....Mothercare was a bit poot but theres a small shop in my local town that had mamas and papas, silver cross, britax etc........actually quite liked the mamas and papas zoom....£385 with pushchair (lasts til 4), car seat good til 12 months and the carry cot attachment....a hard one which can doible as moses basket if you want....really sturdy....lasts up til 6 months. Will check out online, could be cheaperr :haha:

Will still probably wait til baby show to try more.

I found mat wear in a larger mothercare today, nice skinny jeans but not in my size :nope:.plus H&M have some decent stuff. Did get some neutral baby gros and sleepsuit....with 'i am new around here' on them.....sooooooo cute! 

Apart from thati got a pregnancy long pillow for bed...i feels a little soft and sqidgy but will give it a go and feedback. £20 from argos x

Hope everyone had a good Saturday:happydance:


----------



## crowned

mitch, does h & m in the UK have a maternity section?


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> mitch, does h & m in the UK have a maternity section?

Yep....not a huge selection but not bad. Not sure if its all stores...our one is fairly big i guess x


----------



## crowned

Ours is big too, but doesn't have a maternity section. Online says that H&M in Canada has some maternity tops, but not an actual section, so I might have to peruse the racks and see if I can find them. I love H&M!


----------



## firsttimer1

wow. what a poop day of sports. Spurs won but my fantasy league team prob wont be No.1 anymore tomo.... boo!!!!

and hamilton missed out on pole..... double boo!

who watched XF? omgosh that Kitty girl is so fricking annoying, really hope she goes tomorrow. 

*OK so baby related stuff *- another weird clear dream last night :( ; still got mild aches ''down below'' :( ; ate all day but was still hungry ALL day :( ; cant get enough of Mcds fries atm :(..... BUT its D-day (doppler day) tomorrow.... :happydance:

Hope your all feeling ''glowing''? maybe you all stole my glow cos i sure as heck arent! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Hello, all! Quiet day for this thread! 

My Old Navy maternity clothes came in yesterday. The jeans fit, but they feel like "jeans", not soft and pliable like the pants I've been wearing all week. So that will be an adjustment! Regular clothes! The horror!

DH's present to himself for being a father is having a hot tub installed in the backyard. Our yard is on a hill and it took a crane and four guys to get it under the power lines and trees, over the fence, through a couple of the ficus trees (whoops), and up the stairs into position. It was quite a feat to watch! And when the guys were pushing it up the stairs, one of them said to me, "You can help," and I had to say, "I can't!" and I felt really dumb. But I didn't feel like shouting out, "I'm pregnant!" So I guess maybe those guys think I'm a crazy slacker, but on the other hand, I don't care. I can't even get in the hot tub until next May so I think I've done my part by allowing its existence. 

My lower back is all pinchy feeling. Like there's something that needs to crack. I went to yoga yesterday and it was great! 

Hope you're all having a good weekend! I'm going out with the girls for dinner... have been craving a pulled pork sandwich, yum!


----------



## firsttimer1

Have fun with the girls citymouse! Its 10:55pm here so not long till :sleep: for me :) .. not that i mind at all :rofl:

wish my DH wud let us have a hottub, ive been asking for yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaars :brat:


----------



## newfielady

You girls must make more money than me. We can't afford a hot tub. :dohh: But then again, we don't really want one lol. My husband would rather have a few new guns then a hot tub :rofl:
Came home from work early tonight. The flu is sure taking it out of me. I sneezed so much tonight I hurt my stomach. :wacko: Hubby came home and asked me what I was making for supper. I told him I was to sick to make supper so he said he would. I thought to myself, wow. He then made toast and tea for us :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

LOL! At least he tried. 

Sorry about the flu getting you! I think I need to get up my nerve and go get the flu shot one of these days. It catches me every couple of years and just lays me out.


----------



## newfielady

I asked the doctor about the flu shot and he said unless I had asthma or a respitory (can't spell sorry) illness then the flu shot is not needed. :shrug:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, bother! Was just reading a thread in 3rd tri about having visitors over in the winter and fear of newborns getting sick, and it occurred to me that SIL is almost always sick in one way or another. Always coughing or having some respiratory thing. 

:dohh: That'll be fun to deal with--not just when the baby's here but when the family's in town for Christmas and I'm still pregnant, etc. :roll:


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- i hope you and/or baby dont get sick! :hugs:

we went to my DH's work today for an open house. they build jets and have a new model coming out, so had it introduced today. it was gorgeous out and got some good walking in. they had a freeby lunch that was nice and a bunch of free goodies. the kids got to play in a little area they had set up with rides like a fair. it was so much fun.

felt baby move again tonight, its getting more frequent. such a nice feeling :cloud9:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

what a stress full moring nice big leak in the kitchen celing and the lardlord cant make it today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle oh no thats rubbish - fingers crossed its sorted soon!

blessed - sooo jealous ur feeling baby; wish i was too :(

Just used doppler and DH found the hb straight away - reading was 144bpm but unsure if accurate as baby kept moving away :) seems spot on though from what i can tell through research :)

So my mad 5 weeks at work consisting of 5 days a week training starts tomorrow - meaning i wont be on here until the evenings :cry: Im glad im going to be kept busy though.... time should go pretty fast!!! 

:)


----------



## newfielady

My dear, we must be running out of things to talk about. :haha:
Seen your leak on facebook Danielle, that's awful luck.
Well, I still have the flu. I'm sneezing so much it's hurts the tummy. :wacko: Hopefully I feel better soon, I have to work this evening. :dohh:
Blessed, it sounds like you had a nice day. P.s I've felt the baby move a couple of time not not much. I'm getting excited too :D


----------



## newfielady

Ohhh, newfruiting day. I'm a lemon today?


----------



## firsttimer1

happy *LEMON* Newfie! :happydance:

i bet our talking will be back to normal tomorrow :) weekends always die down... which is a good thing, it shows we all have things to do! :rofl: (which for me is sport LOL)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i miss the chatter :( haha boredd


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle, dont you like F1? you wouldnt be bored if you did - this race has been full of non-boredom! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhh YES!!!!! 40% complete for meeeee :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

:happydance: Yey, lemon :happydance:
The weekend is the only days I work :dohh:


----------



## kymied

ORANGE! Maybe I'll get a bump soon? I'm totally going to be one of the really late showers I know it. I have stretchy pants and I want an excuse to wear them!

You can use a hot tub if the temperature is 101°f/38°c or less and you stay in 15 minutes or less. We keep ours at 100°f and my husband lets me stay in only 10 minutes, I set a timer. He says he doesn't want his baby to come out hard boiled. Basically you don't want your body temperature to go over 102°f so if you feel hot get out.

I bought something totally cute and team yellow appropriate. And I got it for less than the price on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/HALO-SleepSa...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1316958423&sr=1-3


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yes i do but i kept gettin intrupted so i turned it over :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied, happy orange and i love the neutral sleepsuit! 

well F1 is now over but at least there is more XF tonight :)

Im actually feeling really down today. think my hormones are playing with me. No reason to feel so down. DH is going to make me a nice cup of tea :coffee:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am down to over my kitchen :(


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi ladies :thumbup:

Hope you're all well!

Just come back from a 'baby-stuff browsing expedition' with hubby!!! HEW!!! Now totally confused! :wacko::wacko::wacko: We concentrated on pushchairs/ prams/ systems and had a really nice lady try and explain it all to us. 

We really liked the Silver Cross one - they had a extendible handle which is defo necessary as I am 5'11" and hubby is 6'2"!!! :winkwink: and the crouched over look is not for us!! 

I think it was firsttimer who has already purchased a Silver Cross one from the website where you get a free car-seat also? If so, do you know if you need to then buy a car-seat base (?!) and if so which one??!! :nope: Arrrghhhh - can you tell our brains got totally frazzled!!!! :cry::cry: Thanks hon!! :flower: x

We also looked at cots/ moses baskets and saw some really nice ones - very exciting!!! 

Anyway, off to help hubby de-clutter the spare room...well I say help...he's doing the heavy lifting and loft work and I'm actually tidying!!! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

are they coming to fix to tomorrow hun? xxx will it be expensive or is it covered by insurance? x


----------



## mitchnorm

Took my gap trousers back to the shop today and they actually had some in stock. After the disaster of buying size 10 (and ending up being US size 10 and UK size 14!!!) I wasnt risking not trying on....they had size 8 and 12 UK (4 and 8 US i guess)....bloody 12 were like clown pants again...so got the 8.......and they are a perfect fit!!!!!!! I am size 8, US 4!!!!!! Havent bought in gap for years, their sizes must come out larger.

Also bought a pair of skinny mat jeans in h&m.....quite nice...bit long though.

Hubbies been cleaning today while i have been out....bless him. I have had a clear out of clothes for the loft....things that wont fit again for a while and summer stuff.....getting prepared to make room in wardrobes etc.

Apart from that....no other news..oh apart from...does anyone else get completely knackered easily? Just wandering around shops makes me a bit breathless doesnt seem right....:nope:

Oh ft...i think my glow is with yours somewhere.....i have not seen it yet :cry:


----------



## kymied

Does anyone else spend way too much time on the internet looking up things you're not actually going to buy for months? (or at least until after the next ultrasound)

I've been reading reviews on cloth diapers, carriers, teething toys, clothes, cribs, etc etc etc. I'm trying to find a store to do a registry but it seems not a lot of stores sell everything I want to put on it and I don't want to confuse people with several registries.


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> Anyway, off to help hubby de-clutter the spare room...well I say help...he's doing the heavy lifting and loft work and I'm actually tidying!!! :haha:
> 
> xxxx

Thre is some definate early nesting going on around here :haha:. I have been de-cluttering clothes and clearing built in wardrobe in babys room :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

kymied said:


> Does anyone else spend way too much time on the internet looking up things you're not actually going to buy for months? (or at least until after the next ultrasound)
> 
> I've been reading reviews on cloth diapers, carriers, teething toys, clothes, cribs, etc etc etc. I'm trying to find a store to do a registry but it seems not a lot of stores sell everything I want to put on it and I don't want to confuse people with several registries.

I want a registry :cry: We dont do that in UK (unless i am missing something UK ladies??)


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch im getting breathless just going up & down stairs so im totally with you on that! :( 

No we dont use registrys here that i know of?


----------



## blessedmomma

the registry thing was discussed on the march mummy 2011 thread i was on. since in UK they dont do baby showers i guess they think there is no reason for a registry. i still think it would be a good idea in case there are friends or family that want to get a gift for you without asking exactly what you want? :shrug:

danielle- i hope it gets fixed soon!:flower:

ft- im sure you will feel baby soon. i was about 19 or 20 weeks with my first, but they are all different and any day now you will feel baby :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

kymied- you mean you're not showing yet. I'm in maternity pants. Size xs maternity pants but still maternity pants. lol. And yeah, I spend all day looking at baby things and wondering what we'll need. :dohh:
Danielle- You said your landlord can't come over straight away, so that means you're renting? Here (I don't know about other places) the landlords are responsible for _all_ repairs and fixes. No renters insurance required! Hope he shows up soon. (And doesn't cost you anything)
ft & Mitch- I get so out of breath so easy. It's not like me but I guess it's a pregnancy thing?
Blessed & ft- what do you mean no _baby showers?_ How come?
I am soooooo :sick: Trying to text my hubby to come home with me but there is very little to no cell phone service up on the farm. :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfie - baby showers are becoming more common in the uk although they are typically arranged by someone else and very often a surprise to the mum to be. Not sure if i am having one....depends if anyone goes to the trouble :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

I think maybe the gap maternity sizes are a bit off. I tried loads of stuff on in there yesterday and none of it fitted! I think maybe I'm too fat for normal clothes and not entirely the right sort of fat yet for the maternity stuff! My us size 10 gap skinny jeans are really comfy but I did have to keep pullig them up today. Figure I'll grow into them though!


I feel like my stomach has popped out overnight though. Mostly I'm just bigger at night and slimmer in the morning but this morning there was a definite bump! No movement yet though as far as I can tell. Also definitely feeling tired more easily but I'm not too bad.

I do spend too much time on the internet researching but I jump around so haven't really researched anything in enough detail. DH has said why can't I just choose a pram from 
the Internet, do I have to look at them! Either that or his friend has just bought one so as he's already done all the research why don't we get that one! I've yet to get the message through!


----------



## firsttimer1

we have baby showers here :) my sister has already been on about arranging mine for January :) But yeh - we didnt use to have them i suppose.

But registry is defo a new thing here. when i replied to mitch earlier i totally forgot in my baby haze (heehee) that registry DOES exist here - its just not that common. In fact my friends did one for their wedding which was lovely as they got what they wanted :)
Most the baby stores here do one for instance babies R us:
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/info/help/trubw-giftlistbabyregistry-help.jsf

not sure how my sis will do the baby shower - but im looking forward to it. Well, after my week off in november, DH's bday and christmas of course :dance:


----------



## newfielady

Oh yeah. Usually it's your friends or family that throws the shower here too, nut the mom is usually part of the planning. My friends can't wait o have one for me lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i will be part of the planning. and hoping most of the presents will be practical seen as cant buy cute pink / blue stuff.... got a feeling will end up with loads of yellow haha! x

cant wiat to have pink and blue iced cupcakes - it will prob just be some sort of tea party but my sis will plan some fun baby centred games :)

BUT christmas first. and today Next launched their christmas selection! (OK by now youve prob noticed i am Next obsessed.... im NOT ... but i dooooo love their home range... esp at christmas!) xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

DH and I have just got back from John Lewis where we set up a nursery list. You book an appointment in advance and then the woman was waiting for us when we got there. She took us through everything we were likely to need and demonstrated loads of stuff to us. It was brilliant! And, honestly, I can't recommend it highly enough. 

The lady spent 3 to 3 and a half hours with us (with a break for tea and cakes in the middle (thanks John Lewis!) ) and was really honest about what we'd need and how many of everything to get. She was honest when she said 'don't get that yet' etc. and gave us some cards to give to people with the details of our list on so that they could get us things that we actually want! Excellent! 

It's my 30th birthday in 3 weeks... I'm thinking of posting one of the cards to each of the members of my family! :haha: 

The stop for tea and cake was down to me though - I was just so tired after 2 hours of shopping! 

x

p.s. New bump pic to follow! My bump feels like it's popped over the past couple of days - it's certainly bigger than last week. 

x


----------



## lauraclili

Ooo, I newfruited yesterday!


----------



## firsttimer1

YAY laura - now get that bump pic up! xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Bump Picture from 15+1 

:D 

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4583_2.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks hun i love bump pics - great little bump!

cant wait to take my 16w on weds :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Danielle, sorry about your roof leak! What a pain to have to deal with!

Newfie and Laura, happy newfruiting! 

Kymied, good to know about the hot tub temps. I'll probably bundle up my top half and just dangle my legs in. I won't be able to last long without having to go upstairs and pee anyway, so the time restrictions shouldn't be an issue. 

FT, sorry you're feeling down. :(

Mitch, I get out of breath so quickly. Since we've had work done on the house I have been going up and down stairs all the time, and it leaves me huffing and puffing on the couch. It's because we have so much more blood volume, our hearts have to work that much harder to pump it all.

Happy Sunday! I need to get some work done today. I've been bad and slacked for two days so I'm behind. But I sort of see yesterday as DH's fault since he went out with a bunch of guys on a "last day out" for our friend who's an almost-dad. And I was left home to deal with the electricians stomping around shouting at each other. I was afraid to turn the computers on because they randomly pull the power. :roll: 

Went out with the girls last night--a small group of us, friends from college and before. It was so nice and relaxing. There is comfort in the old folks! 

I need to get going... two things need to happen today, working and cleaning. The house is starting to get insane. Stuff everywhere.


----------



## crowned

I didn't know you don't usually do registries for weddings and babies in the UK. We had one for our wedding, but I think it's kind of tacky to give those cards with the registry information with the invitation (kind of like asking for gifts) so I just told my mom and maid of honour the info and they let other people know when the people asked for gift ideas. It worked really well - we still got most of the stuff on the registry. I don't think I'll do a baby registry unless someone asks me to though. I'd rather people just got me whatever they wanted to, and I'll buy whatever I need to fill in the gaps. Besides, people often ask what you still need anyway, and then I can just tell them. 

I found a crib the other day on kijiji (like craigslist) and bought it for $30! It's a lovely cherrywood, and converts to both toddler bed and daybed. So excited!


----------



## loolindley

Hi ladies! I'm back home! Congrats to all your newfruited ladies, and Laura, I love your little bump!!!

I have had the best weekend in Manchester. I didn't want to come home!! On Friday I went to a friends house, and we got a chinese, and had a good catch up, then yesterday I saw my Autie and Uncle, and they were so excited for me, they turned up at mine an hour later with presents of some gorgeous booties, and a gorgeous baby blanket :cloud9: My first baby items! 

We went to Toys R Us, and checked out some prams, got my free booty from Boots, and then went to Next and I bought some maternity jeans, and ordered....wait for it......8 pairs of work trousers to be delivered to my house!!! :rofl: I wanted them at home so I could try on the rest of my uniform with it, and I wanted 2 pairs, so I've ordered 2 of each style, in 2 different sizes!!! :rofl: I'll send back what I don't like!!! Work will have a heart attack when I present them with a bill that says £178!!!! :haha:

In the evening, we met my brother and sil, and gave them the good news, and we went for a meal at Bem Brazil in Manchester which I LOVE! I got to try out my new maternity jeans as it is eat as much meat as you want (they come to your table to slice it), so even if I didn't go in with a bump, I came out with one!!!! The night ended a bit crap when we realised the car had been locked into an NCP for the night, so we had to pay £25 for a taxi home :cry:

Today (once I had picked up the car and the £16 :shock: parking fee), we went to a nursery outlet, and I think I have found my pram!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!

Here it is https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=peach_stroller

I love it, but am doing some research before we make a final decision. It comes with a crib, and a car seat too, so it's more of a travel system.

Such a good weekend. :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - fab you had such a good weekend, but youve made me very unproductive haha! all ive done (as usual) is cook and relax!! 

and now citymouse is about to clean her whole house.... when will this torment end????!!!

Nice looking pram btw! xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

loo thats my pram and i love it its been the best thing eva so easy to push i love it cuddnt recomend it enuf i have no falts with it at all x


----------



## firsttimer1

i thought i had seen it before! x


----------



## loolindley

Ahhhhh, I KNEW that I heard someone had it!!!! I think I want to pick your brains then. I have been reading reviews, and a lot of people say that kids grow out of the push chair really quickly. The only thing that is holding me back is I don't want to spend £8-900 on a pram if I am going to have to get a new one in 18 months? How is Izzy doing in hers?

It's fab isn't it though?!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Just had the most fantastic nap and everyones woken up on here :happydance:

Laura - that John Lewis thing sounds ace...like a personal shopper dayand gift list all in one. Not sure we will do but sounds like a great day out :winkwink:. Congrats on popping x x 

Loo - glad you had a great weekend....nice pushchair, saw that one at weekend. Se are still heading towards mamas and papas zoom but not 100% yet. Crap about parking fine...aw that on fb :nope:

Please i am not the only one who is getting breathless...i am feeling like a granny :haha:


----------



## citymouse

LOL, citymouse is about to type on the internet about needing to clean her house... soooo different from actually doing it!

Great-looking stroller, loo!


----------



## 2nd time

i saw a man in john lewis he had that pram and the wheels had fell off it did look well used though and they id give ew wheels for free i dont thik its very good on rough ground


----------



## 2nd time

mitchnorm said:


> Just had the most fantastic nap and everyones woken up on here :happydance:
> 
> Laura - that John Lewis thing sounds ace...like a personal shopper dayand gift list all in one. Not sure we will do but sounds like a great day out :winkwink:. Congrats on popping x x
> 
> Loo - glad you had a great weekend....nice pushchair, saw that one at weekend. Se are still heading towards mamas and papas zoom but not 100% yet. Crap about parking fine...aw that on fb :nope:
> 
> Please i am not the only one who is getting breathless...i am feeling like a granny :haha:

re being breathless your not the oly one i had convinced myself i was going to die then remembered i was preg and thats why i cant breath


----------



## citymouse

OMG, totally off-topic, but on this other forum I visit (writing related), there's a woman who just brags about herself constantly! I can't believe she's not ashamed to be rambling on and on about herself the way she does. It's such a clueless, weird thing to do. (Nobody else there does it--not people who are ten times more successful than she is.)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

izzys still got loads of room left yep the weels do fall off only if i dont put them on propply xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch i have to admit the breathless thing was worrying me too - so im glad im not alone :hugs:

Not sure how im going to handle all this training coming up. Training is tough :( trying to stay ahead of adults who've worked in the field for 20 years is exhausting! we usually train 3 days a week so 5 days a week until end of october is going to be KILLER. thats why i hadd the last few weeks at home - to balance it out... not sure that worked haha.

I love venting on here as cant anywhere else! 

LADIES - there are only 5 days (4 technically) of september left.... and the start of October means 20week scans for most of us!!! How exciting!!! :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

I need to get myself off the internet for a while, everything I see at any website but BnB is pissing me off! Hello, hormones! 

I suppose I could go clean. :shock:

Or eat! :cake:


----------



## 2nd time

xdaniellexpx said:


> izzys still got loads of room left yep the weels do fall off only if i dont put them on propply xx

it was a man lol they cant do prams its geneticmy dh cant even fold ours and its a one hand collapse


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> I need to get myself off the internet for a while, everything I see at any website but BnB is pissing me off! Hello, hormones!
> 
> I suppose I could go clean. :shock:
> 
> Or eat! :cake:

clean AND eat! best of both worlds! :coffee: :dishes: :coffee:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo, where did you go for the pram?

Wedding lists are the norm here and have been for years but I've never seen or heard of a baby register! I know John Lewis do the nursery service but didn't realise that was for a gift list too! Ive taken to buying people baby bouquets from the bump company, they're gorgeous!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

2nd time said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> izzys still got loads of room left yep the weels do fall off only if i dont put them on propply xx
> 
> it was a man lol they cant do prams its geneticmy dh cant even fold ours and its a one hand collapseClick to expand...

oh is the same and he lays it on the floor it scraches soo easyy gurrr ha:blush:


----------



## loolindley

The wheels fall off :shock: I was hoping at that price, I could keep the pram all pristene at home, and it would come with a butler to carry around the baby! :rofl:

Lozza, I went to Baby UK, which is on Gorton/Reddish Lane. We are going to go over to that one in Cheetham Hill when I go back over in a couple of weeks. Also going to weigh up how much the seperates are at John Lewis. I also looked at the Oyster Plush, and the Quinny Buzz, but I couldn't pay attention to the woman doing her demonstrations as I kept thinking about the icandy! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

xdaniellexpx said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> izzys still got loads of room left yep the weels do fall off only if i dont put them on propply xx
> 
> it was a man lol they cant do prams its geneticmy dh cant even fold ours and its a one hand collapseClick to expand...
> 
> oh is the same and he lays it on the floor it scraches soo easyy gurrr ha:blush:Click to expand...

Danielle, you're really selling it to me...scratches easily, and the wheels fall off :rofl: Anything else? haha!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for october!!!! let the 20 week scans begin!!!!! :happydance:

ft- thats great your getting a baby shower! there was a lot of unhappy UK girls on the last march mummies thread. i wonder if its more of an area thing, or if they are picking up now? its really nice to have one with your first, or if you have a lot of time between kids and need new things again :thumbup:

my mom threw me one with my 1st, it was nice. my aunt wanted to throw me one for my 4th but i told her i really didnt want to bother with it. i really have all i need except a few small items here and there. 

loo- sounds like you had a fab time!!!! :winkwink:

mitch- im breathless when i run downstairs to start the laundry or switch it out. i guess i dont really do much more stuff that requires too much energy. but i do know what your feeling! :hugs:

i need to get another high chair for my LO. the one we have my 1 1/2 year old is not ready to get out of so we need another. i need to get to looking


----------



## looley

Hey all how are we doing good I hope?

Been feeling a bit of movement this week! Yay! At night when I am in bed and not rushing around, hope oh will be able to feel it soon. 

Loo I'm getting the peach jogger stroller Ive done loads of research on it and read that it can scratch easily and babies can grow out quickly. but I think they have changed this on the newer models.

Well my 20 week scan is 2 weeks wed, cant wait now, but really nervous and scared too, as they look in so much detail. I haven't bought anything yet, been looking on the net but still to scared to buy. Silly really!

We too are nesting we've started sorting the nursery out. Don't know how i'm going to do a neutral theme! Can't wait for Dowton Abbey tonight! XXX


ps!!! Surely an orange is bigger than an onion??


----------



## loolindley

looley said:


> Loo I'm getting the peach jogger stroller Ive done loads of research on it and read that it can scratch easily and babies can grow out quickly. but I think they have changed this on the newer models.

I have only seen the jogger in a picture, as they dont get released until November, do they? It is certainly between the stroller and the jogger. I think I will prefer the jogger as it's matt, not shiney, so it wont scratch the same. Thanks for the info on the changes though. Good news for me! :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Boo to you lot and your October 20 week scans! Mine isn't until 11th November!!! I'll be 22 weeks by then!


----------



## citymouse

looley said:


> ps!!! Surely an orange is bigger than an onion??

I took this picture for you... we have great big onions in California! Maybe that's where the people at the Bump are from! 

https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8918/photo10fp.jpg


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i want a big onion


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> ps!!! Surely an orange is bigger than an onion??
> 
> I took this picture for you... we have great big onions in California! Maybe that's where the people at the Bump are from!
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8918/photo10fp.jpgClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: citymouse!!!! You can be our official fruit and veg size guru :happydance:. 

That is a VERY big onion....the size of these fruits and vegs are going to start to make me cringe :haha:...wait til we ger to melons!!!!!!! :help:

Yey for october scans though


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

citymouse that is a ridiculous onion!!

i had a great weekend! we had not told any of our friends about the baby so it was great fun openign the front door with my quite big bump and watching their faces! everyoen was so thrilled and shocked! lol it was great!

i have eaten tonnes of food and loads of cake and pavalova - yum yum.

just wanted to share my amazing baby bargains i got at the weekend. I used the vouchers i got sent for sainsburys baby club but because they have their baby event on at the mo all the items we reduced but the vouchers took the full value off my shopping!! so after using the baby vouchers and some other random vouchers i had i reduced my shopping by £27!!! 

i am not a mad coupon user but this was amazing! obviously most of that was other coupons but i would say £5-7 was from the baby coupons. you can double up the vouchers you get in other packs to save too.

hope you understand what i mean. its a bit garbled!


----------



## mitchnorm

Glad you had a wonderful weekend cupcake....i need to get myself on the sainsburys baby club...its my usual supermarket. I joined asda one to get a free starter pack but stil havent picked it up ...its just not local.

I am getting online now :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> i want a big onion

:rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, I'm so proud of myself. I'm the absolute worst at birthday presents, probably because of growing up when my parents were either freshly divorced and everything was chaotic--or when they settled down, they were just too cheap to buy anything nice. Plus I'm terrible at planning ahead!

But I got my DH a "gift" I know he's going to love--a reservation for the chef's tasting menu at a molecular gastronomy restaurant near our house. It's like 20 courses of crazy food, like liquified olives and other stuff like that. He loves molecular gastronomy and he's going to be so excited! Now I just need to make sure they don't stuff him full of birthday cake late in the day at work.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

the tasting menu sounds fun. i think my hub would like that too. i might save that idea for his birthday (although its not until may).

We are going to buy each a joint christmas present. we are going to buy a videa camera! mostly so we can video the new baby when he or she arrives! such fun

btw, i thought the asda baby club had really good freebies! plus the box has coupons printed on the inside as well, so don't miss those!


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse that sounds ammmmazing! DH and i are going to book an amazing meal in london for our week off in nov, but im soooo gutted i wont be able to have any amazing wine :rofl:

amazing water just isnt the same.

wish someone wud invent some nice dry non-alco wine... all the existing stuff is s.w.e.e.t :sick:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> citymouse that sounds ammmmazing! DH and i are going to book an amazing meal in london for our week off in nov, but im soooo gutted i wont be able to have any amazing wine :rofl:
> 
> amazing water just isnt the same.
> 
> wish someone wud invent some nice dry non-alco wine... all the existing stuff is s.w.e.e.t :sick:

Yes!!!! The closest i have found is something called einsberg chardonnay (i think) in tesco...i dont usually like chardonnay but thought its less likely to be sweet. It tasted ok....a little 'off' if that makes sense....:haha:. I am making it sound:sick:

All others are sweet and just not worth it :-(


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmm googled it but cant find it :( darn it. would love to get some dry alco free wine - esp for christmas xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Mmmmm googled it but cant find it :( darn it. would love to get some dry alco free wine - esp for christmas xxx

Eisberg alcohol free chardonnay....Tesco. Its not great but ultra chilled the best so far and not too sweet. :thumbup:

Sorry cant paste a link on tablet :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

found it - so weird didnt come up in google 1st time. cheers mitch! Here is the link for others if want it: https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=252936152

will get some soon and if like it will get it for chrimbo!


----------



## mitchnorm

I wasnt sure whether i wasnt totally bowled over cos i was still off the idea of drinking alcohol and psychologically it felt wrong...its the best of about 3 i have tested....mind you it didnt have a high bar set :haha:

Good luck x there is definately a market for some good non-alc red wine...i miss it a little now:nope:


----------



## 2nd time

if you coo wine the alcohol burns off right? so hy cant i boil a bottleof my fav red and let it cool wouldnt that work


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> I wasnt sure whether i wasnt totally bowled over cos i was still off the idea of drinking alcohol and psychologically it felt wrong...its the best of about 3 i have tested....mind you it didnt have a high bar set :haha:
> 
> Good luck x there is definately a market for some good non-alc red wine...i miss it a little now:nope:

How spooky!! :change: I've just moaned on facebook that I fancied a nice glass of non-alcholic red wine!!!! We must all be reaching that stage!!! :haha::haha:

My friends also recommended the Eisberg as being 'not too bad' - hmmmmm, perhaps it's worth a shot ladies...:shrug:

xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Only problem with eisberg is that obviously its only white and as the cold weather draws in (well maybe after this weeks heat wave!!!) I really prefer red. We need to start surveying and feeding back.

2nd time - isnt heated up wine just mulled wine without the spices....that tastes very alcoholic though :wacko: mmmmmmm


----------



## 2nd time

i thi you would have to propper boil it for a long time coz if you flambay that takes the alcohol off i dont know


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> i thi you would have to propper boil it for a long time coz if you flambay that takes the alcohol off i dont know

I really dont know.....i always think that mulled wine is a waste of a bottle of red....i imagine the taste would be all out of wack :wacko:


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> Only problem with eisberg is that obviously its only white and as the cold weather draws in (well maybe after this weeks heat wave!!!) I really prefer red. We need to start surveying and feeding back.
> 
> 2nd time - isnt heated up wine just mulled wine without the spices....that tastes very alcoholic though :wacko: mmmmmmm

My friend mentioned red and white Eisberg...I'll check again and report back!!! :shrug: I'm defo with you on preferring red when the nights have drawn in...can't beat it!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

well i just googeled it lol and i you boil it above 178f or 78c you remove the alcohol the bit i rea was by a guy with a phd in chemistry but guess it might not be that acurate so prob best not to try when preg. i will wait till after baby is born boil 3 bottles of red and if i get drn or sick i will report back for next time lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Only problem with eisberg is that obviously its only white and as the cold weather draws in (well maybe after this weeks heat wave!!!) I really prefer red. We need to start surveying and feeding back.
> 
> 2nd time - isnt heated up wine just mulled wine without the spices....that tastes very alcoholic though :wacko: mmmmmmm
> 
> My friend mentioned red and white Eisberg...I'll check again and report back!!! :shrug: I'm defo with you on preferring red when the nights have drawn in...can't beat it!!! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooh googled (impatient sorry)....www.eisberg.co.uk and they have red -cabernet savignon ooooh...plus rose apparently. Not sure which supermarkets stock it :thumbup:

Edit - list of stockists on their site


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Only problem with eisberg is that obviously its only white and as the cold weather draws in (well maybe after this weeks heat wave!!!) I really prefer red. We need to start surveying and feeding back.
> 
> 2nd time - isnt heated up wine just mulled wine without the spices....that tastes very alcoholic though :wacko: mmmmmmm
> 
> My friend mentioned red and white Eisberg...I'll check again and report back!!! :shrug: I'm defo with you on preferring red when the nights have drawn in...can't beat it!!! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh googled (impatient sorry)....www.eisberg.co.uk and they have red -cabernet savignon ooooh...plus rose apparently. Not sure which supermarkets stock it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Great minds...just did the same!!! :happydance:

Hmmmm, defo worth a shot! :winkwink: Will have look around as have never thought to buy it before...I either drink decent stuff or not at all!! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Only problem with eisberg is that obviously its only white and as the cold weather draws in (well maybe after this weeks heat wave!!!) I really prefer red. We need to start surveying and feeding back.
> 
> 2nd time - isnt heated up wine just mulled wine without the spices....that tastes very alcoholic though :wacko: mmmmmmm
> 
> My friend mentioned red and white Eisberg...I'll check again and report back!!! :shrug: I'm defo with you on preferring red when the nights have drawn in...can't beat it!!! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh googled (impatient sorry)....www.eisberg.co.uk and they have red -cabernet savignon ooooh...plus rose apparently. Not sure which supermarkets stock it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm n
> Great minds...just did the same!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hmmmm, defo worth a shot! :winkwink: Will have look around as have never thought to buy it before...I either drink decent stuff or not at all!! :haha:Click to expand...

Mmmmm not sure this will compare to the decent stuff AT ALL :cry:....hence i am not getting overexcited


----------



## citymouse

Non-alcoholic wine... not sure if it's worth it. Although with the recent heat we've had, nothing sounds so tempting as lounging around the house on a Saturday afternoon with a chilled glass of white wine! *sigh*


----------



## mitchnorm

Ladies...logging off now...bedtime soon ready for another week of work :cry:

I hate it!!!!!!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Nicnak282

Nope with you there Mitch...sad times :cry::cry::cry::haha:


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies, I still feel sick but not as bad as this morning. I can't wait for hubby to get home, I'm craving something with chocolate chips and ice cream. 
On the wine talk, I don't miss it at all. But then again, I wasn't a wine drinker. Now if I could get some alcohol free liquor :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Night night, sleep tight - sweet dreams of :wine:

xxx


----------



## citymouse

Night, all of you! I still have a half day ahead of me and an apparently cranky DH on his way home from the hardware store. Fun!


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy Monday all!
I've taken 2 days off work as my mum's on her way to help decorate our lounge & dining room! Still not decided on a colour though, tester pots look completely different on two different walls!
Have heard of a nice red alcohol free wine in an off licence, when my friend gets me a bottle I'll let u know what it is!


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Monday :hugs:

We've been decorating all weekend. I'm knackered now :wacko: still being sick and had horrendous heartburn all weekend :wacko::nope: thinking I might take a half day off work :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all!!!

Everyones so tired on here at the moment......glad its not just me...my motivation is rock bottom (if it could have got any lower).

Please to have a lovely clean house thanks to my lovely hubby.....he is happy to clean cos apparently the cleaning fluids and fumes are not good for me :haha:. Dont really want to disagree too much 

x


----------



## loolindley

MORNING!!!!!!!!!!

To all you booze hounds out there, I had a alcohol free merlot from Asdas on Friday. It was ok. It had the same 'off' taste that mitch described with the chardenay, but it wasn't complete vinegar!

I opened the door to a lovely big bunch of flowers this morning. From my gran...the one that gave me the crap reaction, so she must have been having an attack of the guilts! Unfortunately it meant I had to call her to say thank you, and then she had me on the phone for another 20 minutes whinging about anything and everything. *sigh* At least I have some lovely flowers to look at!

I'm going swimming in a bit. Hopefully no old ladies will kick me today, I might just retaliate! 

Ooooh, can anyone remember the name of that lie flat car seat...it was Jane something or other I'm sure....I've dreamed up a mater plan over night!


----------



## lozza1uk

It's the Jane Rider ones that have a lie flat car seat. Apparently so does the Mutsy 4 Rider someone recommended to me yesterday!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Ladies :wave:

Ive finally started feeling little kicks :cloud9: Can even feel them from the outside, cute tiny little prods! 

Hope you all had a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for that Lozza, I'll have a look now.

Kelly that's amazing! Congratulations! I can't wait until I feel that, but I think I will be waiting a long while yet!!!

Just had a fab swim, it was really quiet, and I feel great for it. I had a chinese take away and a meal out this weekend, so I think I need to swim away the excess this week!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

think ive just felt a proopa thud think i might get my doppler out hehe x


----------



## littleANDlost

Afternoon ladies, I've not been around for a while as we still have no internet at home (I could kill sky right about now) How is everyone doing?? 

I went to see the obstetrician at our hospital last week as I;ve been having a lot of trouble with UTI's and a lot of dizzyness but my blood pressure and iron count were both fine. They now think it could be somthing to do with gestational diabetes as i have a lot of glucose in my urine so they're not sure if im storing it properly. I have to go in for tests when im 24 weeks to see for sure. Is anyone else having these tests??
xx


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- YAY for flowers. :flower: And don't be ashamed to retaliate against the ladies in the pool if they kick you. :ninja:

Mitch- That's so sweet of your DH. 

I'm feeling very blah today, and even though I have on some nice comfy maternity pants today, I can't stand feeling anything on my belly right now. So I wish I could be at home in a big shirt and no pants. :blush:


----------



## wondertwins

L&L - In the US, it is standard for all pregnant women to have a GD test around the 24-28 week mark. I had GD during my first pregnancy, and it seems like I'm destined to have it again since (1) having had it in the past increases your risk, (2) being over 35 increases your risk and (3) having twins increases your risk. Three strikes. :) I was wondering if they'd test me early. However, based on what you've said, it sounds like they might wait until 24 weeks even if you're at risk for it. That's interesting.


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning Ladies! It's a nice sunny day here and all I have to do is housework :dohh: That's what happens when you're sick all weekend. Still not feeling very good today so I still might not do much. I'm sure there was something else I was supposed to do today but not for the life of me can I remember. lol. Oh well. :haha:
Loo- How nice of your grandmother. But then again, maybe it was a trick to get you to call her. :rofl:
Little&lost- Nope, I can't say that I am having those test. At least, they haven't mentioned any yet... Good Luck on yours. :thumbup:
Wondertwins- I can never stand anything on y belly. Drive e nut's.


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- They should list "urge to be naked all the time" as a symptom of pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

Heyy,

I FINALLY have my dating scan today :)

2:45pm... nervous and little excited too xx


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> Heyy,
> 
> I FINALLY have my dating scan today :)
> 
> 2:45pm... nervous and little excited too xx

Good luck ~ Im sure all will be fine :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Amy, have a lovely time, and I cant wait to see your picture! xx


----------



## loolindley

I've just booked a Nursery Advice appointment at John Lewis. Has anyone had one? Apparently it takes about an hour and a half and they go through everything with you, letting you know what you need, and how everything works etc. They shouldn't put pressure on you because they don't work on commision, and at the end, they give you a scanner and you make a wish list that you can use, or you can pass on to friends and family to buy gifts.

I think that is how the day should go anyway..... :haha: I have booked it for in a couple of weeks when my Mum will be back from France. I've not seen her since May, so it will be a really nice thing for us to do together.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Good luck Amy!! Xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Wondertwins &#8211; I think you have to wait till 24 weeks though I have no idea why. My mum has Diabetes which means I would have had to have had the test anyway apparently but not till then.

Good Luck Amy! Hope your LO behaves and poses for a picture for you!

Loolindley - We have been to John Lewis quite a lot and they've mentioned to us to do this. But I think we kinda know what we want now and have found everything a lot cheaper online so don't think we're going to do it. We are going to an expecting mothers night at mothercare next week where loads of suppliers will be there and there&#8217;s going to be a midwife to discuss everything with. I think (think) we&#8217;ve decided on our pram this weekend, the Bugaboo Bee plus. Though want to discuss with the midwife some things with it. 
xx


----------



## 2nd time

my lo is sitting up on her own sooo proud lol no long realy till he next one will be lol


----------



## newfielady

That sounds like a good thing to do Loo. Wish wal mart offered it :haha:
On a different note, some of my M's may be missing. The M is not working the way it should on my laptop. :dohh:


----------



## crowned

As far as prams/strollers go, has anyone thought of getting one that has an option to add a second seat or a sit n stand one? I'm only having one baby for now, but I'd like to have a second in the future and don't want to have to buy a second stroller that's a double if I could just buy one now that'll convert later. I'd still like the baby carseat to snap into it though. Any ideas?


----------



## littleANDlost

we're planning to have our second once the LO is about 3/4(ish) so then they can then walk or go on buggyboard thingy. 
We did look at double ones or the Bugaboo donkey that you can add another seat to but they are so expensive. Im not sure you can get a double one where the car seat can snap into it, The donkey might(?) the other bugaboos do. Actualy The I candy do a double one and i think you may still be able to get adaptors for a car seat? xx


----------



## littleANDlost

2nd time said:


> my lo is sitting up on her own sooo proud lol no long realy till he next one will be lol

thats quite a scary thought that it wont be long till the new LO can do that! Congrats on your very clever LO though!

xx


----------



## crowned

littleANDlost said:


> we're planning to have our second once the LO is about 3/4(ish) so then they can then walk or go on buggyboard thingy.
> We did look at double ones or the Bugaboo donkey that you can add another seat to but they are so expensive. Im not sure you can get a double one where the car seat can snap into it, The donkey might(?) the other bugaboos do. Actualy The I candy do a double one and i think you may still be able to get adaptors for a car seat? xx

Can you explain what a 'buggyboard thingy' is? Sorry - this is all new for me! I did look at the Bugaboo, but you're right - they are SUPER expensive!


----------



## 2nd time

crowned said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> we're planning to have our second once the LO is about 3/4(ish) so then they can then walk or go on buggyboard thingy.
> We did look at double ones or the Bugaboo donkey that you can add another seat to but they are so expensive. Im not sure you can get a double one where the car seat can snap into it, The donkey might(?) the other bugaboos do. Actualy The I candy do a double one and i think you may still be able to get adaptors for a car seat? xx
> 
> Can you explain what a 'buggyboard thingy' is? Sorry - this is all new for me! I did look at the Bugaboo, but you're right - they are SUPER expensive!Click to expand...

phil and ed explora allows a second seat and you can get an atatchmen for he car seat is no cheap and is heavy but i have it and its great


----------



## littleANDlost

i think it's called a buggyboard, it attaches to most prams or pushchairs and it's a little board on wheels that a toodlar or young child can stand on and get pushed around on with the buggy. 

https://www.buggyboard.info/

has a little picture kinda showing you what they do but you can buy lots of different ones now.


----------



## citymouse

Happy scan, Amy!

Happy Monday, everyone else!

I have to find a solution to my dog's snoring/sleeping situation. For the past two nights I've had his crate right next to my side of the bed so I can hear him and rub his nose, but I'm afraid leaning down to do that puts me into too much of a twist. :(

DH helped me hang some lights in my office yesterday, even though he thought they were ugly. Then he got grouchy because his office is going to be the nursery. I think we're going to get rid of the guest bedroom, make that his office, and make the guests sleep on a pull-out sofa. One more good way to discourage them (MIL) from staying too long!


----------



## blessedmomma

crowned- i havent seen one that can convert from 1-2 seats. im sure they are out there though. we have a single stroller that holds the car seat. and an umbrella stroller. our double can be used to hold two carseats, two regular seats, or the back seat can be taken off and it has a buggyboard, but also has a spot for them to sit on, so they dont have to stand the whole time. i really want a side by side jogging stroller though. im sure i will get one soon. i will have 4 under 4, so i know the 2 doubles will work great for us. we tried to put our 7 month old in the double we have now, but he just looks really uncomfortable. he was all leaned to one side. i found a jogging side by side that the seats can lean back a little more and i think it will work better for smaller babies. im not jogger, i have just heard that the ride is smoother for baby. our single that holds the car seat is hard to stear and turn. its kinda a pain in the butt to manuever


----------



## citymouse

I think Britax has one that converts. Can't recall the model name.


----------



## crowned

Blessedmomma, what kind of double stroller do you have? That sounds really nice!


----------



## citymouse

Here it is: https://www.britaxusa.com/strollers/b-ready-configurations


----------



## blessedmomma

here is our stroller we currently have and all the ways you can change it...

https://www.babytrend.com/strollers_double/SS76047.html


----------



## loolindley

The icandy peach can change from a single to a double.

Danielle, are you going to be buying the adapter for the peach blossom, or are you getting a new pram?

I've just had a hillarious conversation with a man from John Lewis. He was calling to book me my appointment, and asking the edd of my baby. I said "22nd March" and he asked me if that was 2012!!!!!!!!! :rofl: I answered "I hope so". men!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- that britax looks nice


----------



## blessedmomma

here is something like the one i want for the two little ones. its not the exact one we are looking at, but kinda looks like it. the seats lay back really good for tinier babies and has the headrest thingy arond their head to keep them more comfy. it can be removed when they get bigger. we cant order ours online though, we have to get it in a store. my DH is a giant and we have to make sure he can push it without being hunch over. the umbrella stroller we have is really short and makes him hunch all over to push it.

https://www.strollerdepot.com/items/schwinn-turismo-double-stroller/


----------



## KellyC75

Its.....:cake: time!

Happy 6500 posts everyone :dance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies (well it still is morning here at 11am). I've just caught up on some of the pages I missed over the weekend. It looks like most of us have been feeling tired, myself included today. 

I also am feeling a bit down this morning. Got an email from my Dad over the weekend (that I just saw this morning)... he plans to see my sister this weekend coming. Now for most of you, this is nothing ordinary, but it is for my family, we haven't seen our Dad in about 5 years! I have only recently been in contact with him through email since April and am certainly not ready to meet up with him. So I really wouldn't care if he went to see my sister, but I think the fact that I had to hear it from him is strange, like she is hiding it from everyone?? Also, he is bringing his wife (a horrible woman who has caused a lot of pain to our family and who we have only met once).... I want nothing to do with her... so the fact that my sister is welcoming them to her house for an enitre weekend has me completely freaked out! I'm wondering if some of this could be hormones blowing things out of control but I don't know how to handle this. Sorry to tell you all my problems but this email has been bothering me since I read it a few hours ago. I don't know if I should confront my sister or wait for her to say something.


----------



## pristock230

Hope all is well with everything this fine Monday! Only a short work week for me this week! My little one doesn't have school on Thursday and Friday! 

I finally went out and bough 3 pairs of Maternity pants! WOO HOO! 

Still really sleepy - my energy still hasn't come back! I am waiting though that's for sure! lol


----------



## x-amy-x

baby was a right performer at scan! Got a fab pic of baby doing head stand! lol. 

Due on 28th March :) xx


----------



## lauraclili

Are you celebrating Rosh Hashana on Thursday and Friday Pristock? I'm not working the end of this week for that reason...

xxx


----------



## pristock230

Joannaxoxo said:


> Morning ladies (well it still is morning here at 11am). I've just caught up on some of the pages I missed over the weekend. It looks like most of us have been feeling tired, myself included today.
> 
> I also am feeling a bit down this morning. Got an email from my Dad over the weekend (that I just saw this morning)... he plans to see my sister this weekend coming. Now for most of you, this is nothing ordinary, but it is for my family, we haven't seen our Dad in about 5 years! I have only recently been in contact with him through email since April and am certainly not ready to meet up with him. So I really wouldn't care if he went to see my sister, but I think the fact that I had to hear it from him is strange, like she is hiding it from everyone?? Also, he is bringing his wife (a horrible woman who has caused a lot of pain to our family and who we have only met once).... I want nothing to do with her... so the fact that my sister is welcoming them to her house for an enitre weekend has me completely freaked out! I'm wondering if some of this could be hormones blowing things out of control but I don't know how to handle this. Sorry to tell you all my problems but this email has been bothering me since I read it a few hours ago. I don't know if I should confront my sister or wait for her to say something.

As for me personally I would say something, but that may not be your personality or the type of relationship you have with your sister - maybe just mention the weekend in passing and see what she says?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Pristock... my sister and I are pretty close (not distance wise though, she lives about 6 hours away)... which is why I was suprised she has not told anyone. I think I might try and call her tonight and see what is going on.


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> baby was a right performer at scan! Got a fab pic of baby doing head stand! lol.
> 
> Due on 28th March :) xx

How lovely :cloud9:


----------



## x-amy-x

Private scan 2 weeks on sunday... and another cervical scan 3 weeks today :)


----------



## pristock230

lauraclili said:


> Are you celebrating Rosh Hashana on Thursday and Friday Pristock? I'm not working the end of this week for that reason...
> 
> xxx

I personally am not but our town does due to the large population who does celebrate it


----------



## blessedmomma

joanna- i hope everything goes ok with your sis. it could even be that she is still uncomfortable with the whole situation of your dad coming to her home and wants to get a grip on that before she brings it up with anyone else :shrug:

im not sure if i would say something or not. but knowing me i probably would. if you do i hope it goes ok. i would try to not get to worked up assuming that you know what she must be thinking before talking to her. i also hope it doesnt keep bugging you, you dont need the stress. :hugs:


----------



## pristock230

Joannaxoxo said:


> Thanks Pristock... my sister and I are pretty close (not distance wise though, she lives about 6 hours away)... which is why I was suprised she has not told anyone. I think I might try and call her tonight and see what is going on.

I think that's a good idea - you don't want something like this to bother you all week, especially stress you out.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Yay Amy !! - Glad everything went well hun. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD AFTERNOON LADDIES!*

Lozza - yes pls let us know about that red wine :)

Loolindley - congrats on the gran flowers :flower: she must have felt bad afterwards and wanted to show you that she IS excited - yay! :hugs:

Kelly / danielle- im sooo jealous that your feeling baby. I know i say it everytime but i am. Ive had excessive weird feelings in tummy lately but not confident yet that its bubs :( my time will come tho im sure :)

LittleandLost - sorry your having probs regarding the gest diabetes tests hun. But i hope they come back clear. and if they dont then at least you know what it is and they can help you with how to control it :hugs: sorry i cant offer advice though xxxx

2nd time - whoop whoop for your LO sitting up! :happydance:

Joanna - im so sorry about the problem with your dad/sister etc. Thats a toughy. I guess you just have to do what feels right for you - and so does your sister. I understand why your upset she didnt mention it though :hugs:

x-amy-x - yay for your scan and i will add your EDD to the first post :)

*AS FOR ME....*

WOW. i have done one day of training and i am EXHAUSTED. im so out of breath that at times i was talking and my voice just went :( and my throat now hurts. ive got about another 30 days of training to do back to back so i hope i find my rhythm mid week!

ive noticed if i dont have a cup of caffiene tea in the morning time i will have a bad head ache later in the day!

*tummy question:* My tummy has 100% changed shape. I will take a pic on weds when im 16weeks and upload a pic. But my question is - my tummy is still squishy - does it have to be hard for it to be baby thats making the difference? Its just im SURE its changed. The roundness is different and there is a sort of 'ledge' higher up :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> *GOOD AFTERNOON LADDIES!*

Who are you calling a laddie? I think we've all done just about all we could to prove that we're lassies! :rofl:

I'm pretty sure the baby is just pushing my tummy fat up. So it's kind of a baby bump and kind of just tummy fat for me, LOL.

Joanna, maybe your sister doesn't want to talk about it because she's not sure how it will go and doesn't want to have to tell everyone it was a disaster (which I obviously hope it's not). My sister and I have very different relationships with our father and I've learned just to let it alone. She doesn't like to hear about him or anything so I just don't bring him up at all around her. Maybe it's something like that? :hugs:

I'm tired and not feeling motivated. Think I might raid last night's dinner leftovers (yes, at 9:23 in the morning).


----------



## KellyC75

Just making a roast dinner ~ LOTS of gravy & mint sauce on mine!! :smug:


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> *GOOD AFTERNOON LADDIES!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a laddie? I think we've all done just about all we could to prove that we're lassies! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## loolindley

:rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> *GOOD AFTERNOON LADDIES!*

:howdy: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh and by the way lads ( ;) ) my Next maternity trousers which i wore today for the first time were A.M.A.Z.I.N.G

Beyond amazing :)

Im never going bk to normal!!!


----------



## redsox

Joanna - I TOTALLY get it - haven't seen my father in over a decade (aside from once on the street! Eek! He didn't see me.) And it is very HARD - especially when siblings are at different places with it all. Don't beat yourself up and also DON'T devalue your feelings by saying it's hormones. If you were raging around and throwing things, calling your sister and hollering at her, well then, maybe I would consider hormones. :winkwink:

I think you are doing fine. I hope your husband can do something sweet for you today to cheer you up. 

Pristock and Lauracili - Chag Sameach and Shana Tovah! I didn't realize that there were other Jewesses on here! (I mean, why would I? We don't talk religion :) My husband and I are inter-faith and celebrate both, so we will be going to High Holiday services this week and next. Love this time of year.


----------



## loolindley

My next delivery hasn't arrived today. 8 more minutes and I'm phoning to complain! FT, did you get the under belly ones? I've just ordered them all so I can see which ones I like the best!


----------



## redsox

Double posting as I wanted to tell you all that we FINALLY shared with our families and friends this weekend!!!!

I feel a little weird about showing you what we did, but I figure you'll enjoy it more than I will feel embarassed, so it's worth it. 

We made a stop-action video (essentially over a thousand pictures made into a movie) and sent it out. It's on youtube and you might have to go to the page - it won't show on iphones or pdas so you have to be at a regular computer unfortunately. There is music....

Okay....

here it is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arxdHEVvvDA


----------



## _LauraK1982_

redsox - I think that is bloody fantastic !!! What a lovely and very unique way to share your happiness !!! xx


----------



## redsox

_LauraK1982_ said:


> redsox - I think that is bloody fantastic !!! What a lovely and very unique way to share your happiness !!! xx

Thanks so much! We have waited so long to tell and with the journey here being so tumultuous, we wanted to make a big deal. Also both of our families live quite far away, so we wanted to make it special for them. 

My very stoic FIL cried yesterday...it was very sweet.


----------



## Kas75

Loved ur video what a great idea :) xxx


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> Pristock and Lauracili - Chag Sameach and Shana Tovah! I didn't realize that there were other Jewesses on here! (I mean, why would I? We don't talk religion :) My husband and I are inter-faith and celebrate both, so we will be going to High Holiday services this week and next. Love this time of year.

I'm not Jewish! lol - our town has a large population so the kids get it off from school! thanks though! lol


----------



## Kas75

Are you all discussing names yet? 

My hubby refuses too and im not impressed haha we're 15 weeks today is that too early to discuss names? x


----------



## loolindley

Redsox, you just made me cry. That is the most perfect stop action I have seen. Just beautiful :cloud9:

The music was gorgeous too - what was it?

Fab bump too. Oh, I need to watch it again, just perfect! :hugs:


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Pristock and Lauracili - Chag Sameach and Shana Tovah! I didn't realize that there were other Jewesses on here! (I mean, why would I? We don't talk religion :) My husband and I are inter-faith and celebrate both, so we will be going to High Holiday services this week and next. Love this time of year.
> 
> I'm not Jewish! lol - our town has a large population so the kids get it off from school! thanks though! lolClick to expand...

Oh hahah! Sorry Pristock!!! Yes, a LOT of Boston suburbs are mostly Jewish - works out great for holidays, doesn't it! :)

Well enjoy the days off!


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> Redsox, you just made me cry. That is the most perfect stop action I have seen. Just beautiful :cloud9:
> 
> The music was gorgeous too - what was it?
> 
> Fab bump too. Oh, I need to watch it again, just perfect! :hugs:

Loo!!!!! You are sooo cute. Thank you!!!!!!! Means a lot. 

It's the acoustic version of 'Hysteric' by the Yeah Yeah Yeahs. If you click through to YouTube they have a link where you can buy the song on iTunes or Amazon (they require it when you use copyrighted music.)


----------



## redsox

Kas75 said:


> Are you all discussing names yet?
> 
> My hubby refuses too and im not impressed haha we're 15 weeks today is that too early to discuss names? x

We discussed names a ton when we were trying and have a bit this time, but not a lot lately. 

Kas - are you finding out gender?


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> Double posting as I wanted to tell you all that we FINALLY shared with our families and friends this weekend!!!!
> 
> I feel a little weird about showing you what we did, but I figure you'll enjoy it more than I will feel embarassed, so it's worth it.
> 
> We made a stop-action video (essentially over a thousand pictures made into a movie) and sent it out. It's on youtube and you might have to go to the page - it won't show on iphones or pdas so you have to be at a regular computer unfortunately. There is music....
> 
> Okay....
> 
> here it is:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arxdHEVvvDA

OMG that was great! brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## citymouse

Redsox, that was wonderful!


----------



## citymouse

Kas75 said:


> Are you all discussing names yet?
> 
> My hubby refuses too and im not impressed haha we're 15 weeks today is that too early to discuss names? x

We have our girl's name locked and ready to go, but we won't even think about boy names unless we're having one. Too hard!


----------



## loolindley

My brother and sil are slightly obsessed with the yeah yeah yeahs, so I will have to raid their cd collection. It was a beautiful song. You guys!!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## KellyC75

redsox said:


> Double posting as I wanted to tell you all that we FINALLY shared with our families and friends this weekend!!!!
> 
> I feel a little weird about showing you what we did, but I figure you'll enjoy it more than I will feel embarassed, so it's worth it.
> 
> We made a stop-action video (essentially over a thousand pictures made into a movie) and sent it out. It's on youtube and you might have to go to the page - it won't show on iphones or pdas so you have to be at a regular computer unfortunately. There is music....
> 
> Okay....
> 
> here it is:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arxdHEVvvDA


How truly amazing ~ Brilliant :thumbup:

I thought it was lovely, so moving & I dont even know you that well....Your Family & Friends must love, love love it :cloud9:


----------



## pristock230

Kas75 said:


> Are you all discussing names yet?
> 
> My hubby refuses too and im not impressed haha we're 15 weeks today is that too early to discuss names? x

We already have a boys name picked out as we will use the one we picked out last time I was pregnant - we have started talking about girl names but nothing serious yet - to me girl names are so much harder


----------



## firsttimer1

resox - i LOVE your video - brilliant! :happydance:

Kas75 (sooooo confusing that there is another kas :rofl: ) we have a girls name ready to go.... but still stuck on boys names.

its 100% not to early to discuss it... i saw a lady just posted in 'baby names' section' saying she is 30 something weeks and still no name!


----------



## redsox

citymouse said:


> Kas75 said:
> 
> 
> Are you all discussing names yet?
> 
> My hubby refuses too and im not impressed haha we're 15 weeks today is that too early to discuss names? x
> 
> We have our girl's name locked and ready to go, but we won't even think about boy names unless we're having one. Too hard!Click to expand...

I agree. We have, I think, 4 girl's names and have found boys so hard!

Very unsure if we are going to be team Yellow or not, so maybe we won't need to work on boy's names. 

I keep teasing we are going to name our boy Jacoby after one of my fave players on the Red Sox. Can you blame me? ;)

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_awACeqK1Eg0/SbhvOFp6RQI/AAAAAAAAG38/-IB4HHHGBlw/s1600-h/ells1__1204642612_2166-3.jpg


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> its 100% not to early to discuss it... i saw a lady just posted in 'baby names' section' saying she is 30 something weeks and still no name!

& I know of people personally that havent had a name when LO is born! :dohh: 

Oh & another lady I know changed her LOs name a week or 2 after she was born & named!

So, you have time :winkwink:


----------



## Kas75

We are going for our Gender scan next monday :) 3rd oct so excited :) 
Glad i'm not the only one who thinks we can discuss it at least. We had terrible trouble last time when I was pregnant with our son as we are on totally different pages when it comes to choosing names LOL Our son doesnt even have a middle name as we found it hard enough choosing a first name! His name is alfie so this one kinda needs to sound ok with that doesnt help with have an awful surname haha Thanks for the replies ladys x


----------



## redsox

Kas75 said:


> We are going for our Gender scan next monday :) 3rd oct so excited :)
> Glad i'm not the only one who thinks we can discuss it at least. We had terrible trouble last time when I was pregnant with our son as we are on totally different pages when it comes to choosing names LOL Our son doesnt even have a middle name as we found it hard enough choosing a first name! His name is alfie so this one kinda needs to sound ok with that doesnt help with have an awful surname haha Thanks for the replies ladys x

Oh man. Well my SIL is a month ahead of me and she and her husband choose pretty unconventional names - DD - Bailey - DS - Sawyer...so everyone is curious what this baby will be named! When I talked to her last night she said her husband says that a name has to sound good as either a lawyer or a president. HAH!


----------



## citymouse

redsox said:


> Kas75 said:
> 
> 
> We are going for our Gender scan next monday :) 3rd oct so excited :)
> Glad i'm not the only one who thinks we can discuss it at least. We had terrible trouble last time when I was pregnant with our son as we are on totally different pages when it comes to choosing names LOL Our son doesnt even have a middle name as we found it hard enough choosing a first name! His name is alfie so this one kinda needs to sound ok with that doesnt help with have an awful surname haha Thanks for the replies ladys x
> 
> Oh man. Well my SIL is a month ahead of me and she and her husband choose pretty unconventional names - DD - Bailey - DS - Sawyer...so everyone is curious what this baby will be named! When I talked to her last night she said her husband says that a name has to sound good as either a lawyer or a president. HAH!Click to expand...

Yep, our names have to pass the Senator test. Senator Whatsisface Blahblahblah... which knocked out a number of the cuter girls' names I liked!


----------



## Glowstar

Poo, I can't see the video on my phone, will look later x

Re names, we have about 4 decent girls names and about 3 boys names but not settled on anything. I've found naming my dogs easier LOL!!


----------



## newfielady

redsox said:


> Double posting as I wanted to tell you all that we FINALLY shared with our families and friends this weekend!!!!
> 
> I feel a little weird about showing you what we did, but I figure you'll enjoy it more than I will feel embarassed, so it's worth it.
> 
> We made a stop-action video (essentially over a thousand pictures made into a movie) and sent it out. It's on youtube and you might have to go to the page - it won't show on iphones or pdas so you have to be at a regular computer unfortunately. There is music....
> 
> Okay....
> 
> here it is:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arxdHEVvvDA

That's a great way to tell. (And it must have taken a long time). Loved it. :kiss:


----------



## newfielady

Kas75 said:


> Are you all discussing names yet?
> 
> My hubby refuses too and im not impressed haha we're 15 weeks today is that too early to discuss names? x

We've had our names decided on for a couple of weeks now. :) It's never too early. :D:dohh:


----------



## redsox

Newfie - Oddly enough - it only took like an hour and a half to shoot and a couple of hours to edit. We're really pleased and feel it was worth it. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

ive got seriously weird tummy feelings at the mo! Trying to deipher whats going on! LOL

dh is cooking us a korma and chips for dinner.... his choice... how healthy! :rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

red socks you made me cry lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

names oh god boy 1s i like

lenni oh hates it and wantes charlie but am not fussed

for a girl i like iyla 

thats all we have!!! x


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm on iPhone today but can't wait to watch the video Redsox! 16 week midwife appt tomorrow lunchtime, hope I get to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## KellyC75

Im off for an early night Girls :sleep: If I can get to sleep, as have a headache :cry:


----------



## redsox

lozza1uk said:


> I'm on iPhone today but can't wait to watch the video Redsox! 16 week midwife appt tomorrow lunchtime, hope I get to hear the heartbeat!

Ooooh heartbeat! Sooooo fun! 

Yes, see the video when you get home. Hope you like it. : )

Feels so strange to be OUT (well not completely - still hiding at work - haha!)


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - Charlie is a lovely name, unfortunately we know 2 baby Charlies so cant have it LOL

lozza - good luck tomo, my 16w appt is on friday at 16w+2days :dance:

Kelly - pregnancy headaches are awful arent they xx get a good nights :sleep: hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

redsox the video was amazing!!! well done! very cool!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ergh... looking at prams tonight online again. i think there is too much choice.

i now like the emmaljunga (sp?) ozone with city carrycot. pretty expensive at £800...

i don't know how i am supposed to just pick one.

im feeling very indecisive. im going off my 'girl's name' as well....


----------



## waula

and what does a 16 weeker look like? hopefully should have new fruited by now.... x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ooh an avocado!

im sure i read earlier that firsttimer posted that once we reach a certain stage we only newfruit every month rather than every week! how sad...


----------



## kkl12

redsox- I_ love_ the video. Such a great way to share the news!!!

Kas75- My DH says the same thing, too early to discuss names. I have been making a list of boy and girl names I like. He says we can discuss after the gender scan, no point in picking names for both if we don't need to.
I cant get him to change his mind, so hopefully oct. 25th comes fast!!!

On a side note, we are having our deck converted to a sunroom, and the workers showed up this morning unannounced. We were going to move all the furniture and get it ready... they had told us we were going to have a few days notice before they started working... and they neglected to call.
I had to help the guy move the furniture because DH had already left for work, and now I'm exhausted. Sorry if it sounds like I'm complaining, I was just mad that someone didn't do their job.


----------



## wondertwins

Redsox- That was so stinking awesome. And your bump is so cute! We came out to close friends and family a few weeks back, and we told everyone else last week. It does feel weird being out, but the good part is that I can stop trying to suck my gut in! :)

As for names... I absolutely love names, and usually this would be super fun for me. However, my OH is a stubbornly, opinionated Ethiopian. :) I'm completely fine with using Ethiopian names, but I have a feeling he'll lean towards the hard-to-pronounce names, and he already teases me about my inability to properly pronounce Amharic words. Plus, my family is Greek by heritage, so I'd like to find something that strikes a nice balance. So far my answer is to completely avoid the topic. I figure we can start thinking about it when we know their genders.


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for the newfruiters!!! 

Will someone please tell my body to cooperate!! Ugh...gagged all day....heartburn again! Feeling generally yucky....boo hiss....


----------



## Nicnak282

Redsox - FABULOUS vid!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Also gorgeous dress!! :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is ok today! :flower:

As for me, today's not been great - woke up at 4.30am ans decided to get up as just couldn't settle. :nope: Ended up watching 'Rebel Without A Cause' on some random channel and them doing the laundry!!! :shrug: Then tried to have a slice of toast and was :sick::sick: - spent the next couple of hours gagging...:cry:

My day did improve somewhat though as I've got myself a rocking chair for the nursery!!! :happydance::happydance: A lady from work was selling it - it's huge, oak and really well-made - so chuffed...tho hubby did have to take off the living room door to get it in - it's a MONSTER!!!! :bodyb:

Got my 16 week midwife appt on Wed. Used my doppler last night and found heartbeat straight away - fast and furious - and baby sounded like it didn't want to be disturbed, a kicking noise several times!!! :haha: Also have been feeling butterfly fluttering in my belly...trying to decipher if it's baby or wind!!! :dohh:

Night night all xxx


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies!

Can i come in here? Technically i'm not mid-march, as i'm due 4th of March. I was looking for an active March Mummies thread to join though!

xx


----------



## citymouse

emera35 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can i come in here? Technically i'm not mid-march, as i'm due 4th of March. I was looking for an active March Mummies thread to join though!
> 
> xx

Welcome! We're all of March now (even a little bit of April), so you are very welcome! And as far as active goes, you probably won't find a more active thread at BnB! We're talky!


----------



## citymouse

I have no idea why the electrician feels the need to park in the driveway and block the garage doors when there is street parking literally eight feet away (it's a very short driveway, LOL). He can't walk eight feet?


----------



## crowned

Redsox, that was simply beautiful - even my DH watched over my shoulder and thought it was awesome! I love your dress too - very cute!

I just read on a college friend's blog that she just found out at her 20 week scan that she's having twins - they thought it was just one before that. What a big surprise that must've been!

Welcome to emera35! :wave:


----------



## newfielady

emera35- Welcome dear :hi: You'll find that none of have jobs and just spend all day on here chatting up a storm. :dohh:
Crowned- I'm almost afraid that will happen to me. :wacko: There's lots of twins in the families and when I had my ultrasound most of my uterus wasn't visable due to all the gas in my bowels :dohh::blush: I keep thinking, what if there was another little bean hiding under there? lol. Must have been quite a shock :shock:
citymouse - I find all general contractors to be quite contrary. I don't mean in a mood way I just mean in the way they act. Parking in the way, coming unannounced things like that. Was it you that helped the men move furniture? Hope it wasn't very heavy. I would have told them to stuff it. :growlmad:


----------



## kymied

Redsox - That video is the coolest way of spreading the news I have seen. And you have such a cute bump!

Wondertwins - You should make a deal with your husband that you each get to name one!

We haven't discussed names yet, we're waiting for the scan. I have a list but I haven't shared! I'm worried my husband won't like the names I picked and think they're too weird. I don't want a super common name. I had a class of 20 kids and three others had my name, I hated it!

I'm really jealous of all of you with your bumps. I don't have anything yet except for feeling a little fatter. I haven't gained a pound but I swear there's more "muffin top" But my pants still fit normally. When I wake up in the morning (usually before my 5am alarm!) with a full bladder I have a really firm lower tummy and I feel it trying to see if I can feel the baby. I'm starting to believe the "I didn't know I was pregnant" show, though it's still early.

Is anyone soaking up the benefits of pregnancy like me? No one is questioning my stopping randomly for potty breaks, not having the energy for housework, wanting random foods at random times, mood swings.... Just think of all the stuff I can get away with when I have a big belly! Cutting in the bathroom line, taking people's seats....


----------



## kymied

I had the ultrasound tech look around extra to make sure there was only one in there. They say twins do not carry down the male side of the family, then why are there 6 sets of twins in my family!?! They're all boy twins, paternal and naturally conceived.


----------



## citymouse

kymied said:


> Is anyone soaking up the benefits of pregnancy like me? No one is questioning my stopping randomly for potty breaks, not having the energy for housework, wanting random foods at random times, mood swings.... Just think of all the stuff I can get away with when I have a big belly! Cutting in the bathroom line, taking people's seats....

:rofl: Work the system, why don't you? 

You're not alone. I don't have a bump either.


----------



## blessedmomma

we immediately started a list of names after finding out we were pregnant. we wont get serious about narrowing the list down until we find out the gender. probably wont pick the actual name until we are almost due, although it will probably be down to a few ones we love. 

welcome emera!

and hope everyone starts feeling better soon

redsox- couldnt get the video up. i have to get on youtube. heading there now... and my DH is a huge sports fan. he loves the idea of naming your baby jacoby. he already knew who i was talking about when i asked him who it was. we have a son peyton named after his fave football player peyton manning lol.

EDIT: loved the video hun, very cute!


----------



## newfielady

> I'm really jealous of all of you with your bumps. I don't have anything yet except for feeling a little fatter. I haven't gained a pound but I swear there's more "muffin top" But my pants still fit normally. When I wake up in the morning (usually before my 5am alarm!) with a full bladder I have a really firm lower tummy and I feel it trying to see if I can feel the baby. I'm starting to believe the "I didn't know I was pregnant" show, though it's still early.
> 
> Is anyone soaking up the benefits of pregnancy like me? No one is questioning my stopping randomly for potty breaks, not having the energy for housework, wanting random foods at random times, mood swings.... Just think of all the stuff I can get away with when I have a big belly! Cutting in the bathroom line, taking people's seats....

Yup. I'm milking it a bit. I plan to milk it for all it's worth when I gets a big bump. Especially around Christmas time, people are more generous tippers around Christmas and if I got a big baby belly I think they will be more generous. :winkwink:
Anyone watch family guy? There's an episode where Meg works as a waitress and pretneds Stewie is her son. An old couple is in for lunch and the old lady says to her husband "Give the little skank (read slut, whore) a nice tip" :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Newfie, my little sister figured out that her tips went up dramatically if she wore her hair in braids!


----------



## loolindley

Newfie, I LOVE Family Guy! You should defo work it (though I'm not calling you a skank!:rofl:)

Welcome Emera :hi:

Well, I am convinced that my pregnancy has regressed to about 8 weeks. I've been feeling great, the all of a sudden of the past few days I have thrown up after meals, been going to bed at 9pm because I feel so rough, nursing major headaches, and getting up to pee about 5 times every night! Last night, I was making tea, and sobbing in the kitchen, I snapped at my OH, and then the dogs were being so naughty, so they both had a smack and got sent outside. I then cried for the entire duration of eating my meal! I don't know what is wrong with me!

I am on the last of my days off today, so going to go swimming in a bit, and then probably nap later on the sofa :haha: Back to work on lates tomorrow. I have no idea how I am going to cope with a 2-10.30 shift, as most nights I have been in my pj's by 8pm! How am I still going to be able to concentrate on driving at 10.30!!!!! :shock:


----------



## loolindley

Oh, and by the way.......HAPPY TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

Ok so here goes (you miss so much when you only have internet at work!)

Joannaxoxo &#8211; I hope everything has worked out with your sister. I have a similar family situation were my family don&#8217;t see my mum and wont even speak of my step dad and I would find it weird if anyone was going to have them come and stay. Especialy if they didn't tell me, did you manage to speak to her? 

Congratulations for yesterday Amy &#8211; Glad everything was ok!

Firsttimer &#8211; my belly &#8216;popped&#8217; yesterday, the roundness is higher than it was but it is round and was there this morning after I&#8217;d emptied my bladder and hours after I&#8217;d eaten so I'm going for baby! I&#8217;ve also had to take my belly button bar out as it started to hurt were it was stretching, It&#8217;s harder than a normally belly but not rock rock solid, when I'm laying down if I feel around it all it is rock hard nearer the bottom and this moves around (though I can&#8217;t feel it yet) and we think this is were the baby it&#8217;s self is though will check with the midwife next week. 

Resox that video is bloody amazing!! 

Kas75 we have discussed names a lot, and I now don&#8217;t like any of the ones I used to love. :( so we are still know where near picking one. 

Lozza1uk &#8211; Good Luck today! Hope you get to hear the LO&#8217;s heartbeat to! My 16 week midwife appointment isn&#8217;t till next week (will be 18 weeks by then) we had to change is as I had a hospital appointment with the obstetrician booked in on the same day 5 minuets apart and the hospital is about half an hours drive away from the doctors. Silly people.

Mrs Cupcake we&#8217;ve been looking at prams the last couple of weeks as well and are still no closer to deciding, I love the look of the silvercross surf, but think the bugaboo bee plus is more particle, but I now also like the bugaboo chameleon but this is nearly £800, and then it&#8217;s deciding on the car seat and if we want a base&#8230;.. I&#8217;m ready to give up looking at just carry the baby everywhere!!

Nicnak sounds to me like your starting to feel your LO!! Yaaay!

Hey Emera35 &#8211; I'm due 6th March so I'm not mid march either (was due 12th but dates got changed. 

Kymied &#8211; I'm loving having my OH cook for me and do some of the house work , And I'm getting away with more in the office like having more loo breaks

Loolindley &#8211; I'm sorry your feeling sick again, I was like that for a few days last week but it went away

&#8230;and breath! 
We ladies can&#8217;t half natter!


----------



## littleANDlost

Oh, and my OH and I were very sure that we wanted to find out what we were having but we've both now had seconds thoughts. The 20 week scan is on 18th October so we need to decide quite soon if we want to find out. What is everyone else doing??? and why? lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!

Out for dinner with customers last night so haven't caught up. Sorry! Posh French food made me feel sick :-(

Happy newfruiting Tuesday to me! I am a.......


----------



## mitchnorm

Avocado!!

P.s work exhobirion in Birmingham today will catch up with yoy all later. Much love M x


----------



## kymied

Good morning ladies, I have to get out of here ASAP as I can't be late to work again....
We decided we're finding out. I kinda wanted it to be a surprise but my husband thinks he'll feel more connected to the baby if he knows the gender. I figure since he doesn't spend every second with the kid I can give him that. And picking a name is hard enough when you don't need two! He also doesn't want to call the baby "it" "he" or "she" just seems nicer.

My friend who is three weeks behind me has a huge baby bump. And it's her first kid too!

On the weeks when we don't get a new fruit we should make up our own. It gives you measurements so we can just find something else of that size.


----------



## littleANDlost

kymied your friend may just be bloating, i was huge at about 10 weeks and it then vanished. For a bit. 

We did really want to know but little things have now made us think we don't, the men don't get to do much during either the pregnancy or the birth but there big role is to let everyone know the baby has arrived and if we don&#8217;t find out he can then inform everyone what we've had. It would also be lovely to be a surprise. But my OH is adamant it's a girl and only refers to LO as a she, i don&#8217;t want him to be disappointed if it's then a boy, at least if we find out now he has time to get his head around it.


----------



## loolindley

I like the idea of making up our own fruits Kymied!

Happy new fruiting day Mitch!

Have just got back from swimming, and on the way home, someone stepped out infront of the car, and I had to swerve round them. I had to go to the post office too, and whilst I was queueing in there, this old woman came and found me to shout at me for not looking where I was going and nearly "mowing her down"!!!!! I told her that I was driving within the speed limit and maybe she should look before she steps out into the road, or use one of the many crossing points! That shut her up, and she humphed and walked out!!!! :rofl: Don't mess with pregnant Loo!!!!!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

:rofl: bloody old people!!! go pregnant Loo!


----------



## wondertwins

*HAPPY TUESDAY!*

emera- Welcome to our very talky group. :wave: However, newfie, was only partly correct. Plenty of us "have" jobs. It's just that some of us (i.e., me) can't seem to work up the motivation to actually "do" our jobs so we chat.

kymied- I thought about splitting the names down the middle, but I then I thought it might be funny to have twins with names so wildly different from each other. However, we might split the first names and middle names to accomplish the same goal. 

mitch- Happy newfruiting to you, to me and to all the Tuesday newfruiters!! (I'll check citymouse's chart in a minute). Yay.

Oh, and for anyone wondering about the whole twin business.... doctors say that fraternal twins do not pass down on the male side of the family since fraternal twins are the result of a double ovulation, which the man's parts would have no influence over. Traditionally, it was thought that identical twins were 100% fluke of nature -- not passed down by either the man side or the woman side. However, there is some newer evidence to suggest that maybe there is a little bit of a genetic link. For me.... I think I fall into the fluke category. (Oh, and I've read some articles about how getting pregnant while on the pill can increase the chance of fraternal twins. Ironic, eh?).


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, after referring to citymouse's brilliant chart... happy new fruiting to: littleANDlost, mitchnorm, MrsCupcake, crowned, citymouse, and me. :)


----------



## littleANDlost

Thanks!! However I don't have the fruit counter and seem to be a week ahead of most people so don't know what fruit i am :(. I may have to go get one now! I was hoping for my counter to jump along to the next section today but it hasn't, not sure when that one works.


----------



## littleANDlost

ok so i looked it up on there site and my baby is the size of an onion! hmmm


----------



## crowned

littleANDlost, I went and got myself a fruit ticker too - I've just been looking at others' until now. 

Yes, some of us have jobs :) We just like to make it appear as if we had all the free time in the world! :haha: 

My midwife appt is on Thursday - SO excited, even though it's going to involve a pelvic exam and I'm nervous about that.... didn't hear my baby's hb at the 11 week appt, so I'm excited to hear it on Thursday!


----------



## pristock230

Happy Tuesday! Hope everyone has there Best Day Ever! lol - Just kidding

to those who have started to feel sick again - I am there with ya (kinda) I got sick on Saturday after I ate some birthday cake, weird

I am going to start taking bump pictures tomorrow, I haven't been taking them cause I feel like my belly is just fat and a blob 

Hope all is well with everyone - have a great day!


----------



## em2656

Hi everyone

Sorry so many of you are feeling pants still, although a little comforted that I'm not alone. 
Redsox that video was absolutely beautiful and brought me to tears....both times I watched it!
Loo sorry you're symptoms seemed to have gone backwards, just not fair is it?

afm - well no improvement I'm sorry to say. I have actually got a cold as well now, with a cracking sore throat. Every time I swallow or cough it makes me gag, my eyes water and my nose stream. So as I'm sure you can all imagine, I'm just a picture of sexiness lol

I have my next midwife appointment on the 13th october and have managed to move my 20 week scan forward a week too, so it's now on the 27th October when I will be 19 weeks. I know it's really impatient of me, but I figure if I do decide to definately go down to london for the baby show that weekend, it'll be much more fun to shop if I know what flavour we're having hehehe, cheaper than paying for a private scan too!

Happy Tuesday everyone

Em xxx


----------



## redsox

Em and Loo - SOOO weird that we are all exactly the same 14w5d and we all feel like garbage!!!!!!! Pristock - being a day ahead it sounds like you are in the same boat!

I too feel like this whole "oh 2nd trimester is the best" is complete folklore...the past couple of days have been some of the absolute worst of my pregnancy! Headaches, stuffiness, body aches and just that acidy-horrible stomach feeling/nausea that keeps you up at night!!

Just had to commiserate as I have been stunned about how crappy I feel lately!


----------



## crowned

Oh Em, sorry about your cold! I can imagine how crappy it must be - I've had a stuffy nose and I can't cough or sniff or I'll throw up. I did that three times in the last week already. Not fun - hope you feel better soon!


----------



## littleANDlost

I can;t wait to hear the babies heart beat either crowned feels like i've waited ages to hear it as not heard it before, really hope that the midwife does it next week.


----------



## littleANDlost

i felt the same as you ladies at about the same time but i honestly feel so much better now! i think my second tri started about a week ago. I'm still really tired but the sickness has gone, I do have a cold right now though but i don't think i can blame that on being pregnant. Hope you all feel better soon! xx


----------



## loolindley

Redsox - ditto! I explained it to my OH last night has having the flu, but with out the head cold bit.

I've just had a 2 hour nap on the sofa and woke up feeling worse. I should go out and get some fresh air really, but I appear to be glued to the sofa.

Need to get out of this funk before work tomorrow!

Em, sorry to hear about your cold, but great news that you have got your appointment dates changed slightly. I'm going to spend a weekend very jealous about you ladies going to the baby show!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Happy Tuesday and happy newfruiting! I'm a lemon!!! Weeks 10-14 have really flown (not counting week 11-12, lol). I'm officially in the international second tri! And I felt like crap last night after I took my prenatal vitamin. Had to get up and eat some bread with cheese (and butter! Does that make it a butty?) to keep the nausea down.

Love the idea (kymied's?) of finding our own fruits from week to week when the tickers are slacking!

Anyone who's felt baby move--does it feel at all like a little electric current?


----------



## littleANDlost

I've still not felt baby move i don't think so i can't help :(

and nope it's only a butty if the cheese was in the bread! i quite oftern nibble on bread and cheese but not together! theres a huge difference lol


----------



## citymouse

Dang, I'm still not British, then.


----------



## citymouse

Aaaaaand now I want a grilled cheese sandwich. For breakfast. After I just ate breakfast. :dohh:


----------



## crowned

citymouse said:


> Dang, I'm still not British, then.

ha! I had NO idea what you were even talking about... thought 'butty' was some kind of reference to a butter-something?


----------



## littleANDlost

you should have a chip butty with loads of butter!! they are the best! I'm so having one when i get home now! And just have two breakfasts, or be a hobbit and have elevenses a little latter on!


----------



## citymouse

crowned said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Dang, I'm still not British, then.
> 
> ha! I had NO idea what you were even talking about... thought 'butty' was some kind of reference to a butter-something?Click to expand...

Ha ha, you're not British yet, either, then.

We'll get there! By the time we all give birth we'll be talking with British accents and everything. ;)

I was just thinking... Wouldn't it be cool if our children all grew up staying in touch? Like if we made a private FB group for them or something? 

Over the past couple of days, I have been feeling mushy and lovey about my little bun. It's crazy to think there's a person inside me that's 3.5 inches long and I can't even really tell yet... Unless my little zaps are baby.


----------



## citymouse

littleANDlost said:


> you should have a chip butty with loads of butter!! they are the best! I'm so having one when i get home now! And just have two breakfasts, or be a hobbit and have elevenses a little latter on!

:rofl: This is ridiculous looking! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chip_butty I know I'll want one later. :blush:

Once when I was really drunk at a party, I put a bunch of potato chips (crisps) into a flour tortilla and called it a taterito. Distant cousin of a chip butty, perhaps?


----------



## x-amy-x

i feel like CHICKEN TONIGHT 

and thats what im havin


----------



## x-amy-x

Oh... i learned at my consultant appt yest that i'll be induced/delivered no later than 37 weeks. Which takes me to march 7th!


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> Once when I was really drunk at a party, I put a bunch of potato chips (crisps) into a flour tortilla and called it a taterito. Distant cousin of a chip butty, perhaps?

No, that's a CRISP butty!!!! So much to learn. In fact, now you mention it, the thing that you really fancy (toasted cheese......) is called a cheese toastie over here, but I would LOVE one right about now! Nom nom nom nom nom!!


----------



## citymouse

Wow, Amy! How exciting!


----------



## loolindley

Nice one Amy, you just totally leapfrogged about half of us! :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Oh, a grilled cheese sandwich sounds heavenly with some creamy tomato soup. 

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one eating second breakfast/elevenses. I think I'm having a growth spurt this week because I've been hungry non-stop.

As for picking our own fruits.... I like the idea. Of course, there's nothing wrong with being a lemon, but just for fun, I decided that I could be a Honey Royale nectarine this week. :) (https://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/fruit/msg0713255013123.html)


----------



## littleANDlost

citymouse said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> you should have a chip butty with loads of butter!! they are the best! I'm so having one when i get home now! And just have two breakfasts, or be a hobbit and have elevenses a little latter on!
> 
> :rofl: This is ridiculous looking! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chip_butty I know I'll want one later. :blush:
> 
> Once when I was really drunk at a party, I put a bunch of potato chips (crisps) into a flour tortilla and called it a taterito. Distant cousin of a chip butty, perhaps?Click to expand...

now that is the perfect chip butty!! I'm so hungry now!


----------



## x-amy-x

bit sad i'll never get to experience being overdue tho! but having a baby to bring home at all will be amazing! Hoping 2012 brings good things for us xx


----------



## wondertwins

A cheese toastie? Okay... well whatever you call it, I want it!!!

And yay for Amy!


----------



## x-amy-x

i came home from work last night NEEDING dippy egg and soldiers... i was very naughty and had one but it didnt half hit the spot!


----------



## loolindley

Amy - I'll swap with you! Believe me, I do NOT want to go overdue! My friend is 39 weeks today and she has been pulling her hair out since she was full term at 37. I think she would go insane if she had another 3 weeks!


----------



## newfielady

> emera- Welcome to our very talky group. However, newfie, was only partly correct. Plenty of us "have" jobs. It's just that some of us (i.e., me) can't seem to work up the motivation to actually "do" our jobs so we chat.

I'm afraid my sarcasm was lost on you folks. :dohh: Let me clear this up. Most of us _do_ work, though some (i.e. me) just work part time.


----------



## littleANDlost

ok ladies well I'm off home (and to my chip butty). I shall speak to you all tomorrow. have lovely evenings/days xx


----------



## x-amy-x

I got to 39 weeks with my 1st... i LOVED being pregnant. But nothings gone to plan since then. I'll just be glad to have a baby past 30 weeks. Dunno how i would cope with another so early as darcie was

scary time...

feel a bit out of the group in a sence, so scared to even look at baby stuff never mind to buy anything x


----------



## newfielady

loolindley said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Once when I was really drunk at a party, I put a bunch of potato chips (crisps) into a flour tortilla and called it a taterito. Distant cousin of a chip butty, perhaps?
> 
> No, that's a CRISP butty!!!! So much to learn. In fact, now you mention it, the thing that you really fancy (toasted cheese......) is called a cheese toastie over here, but I would LOVE one right about now! Nom nom nom nom nom!!Click to expand...

I don't care what it is, that's _disgusting_ :sick: Glad my morning sickness has buggered off (haha, that sounds kinda British doesn't it :dohh:)
I was wondering where the 2ed trimester goodness has gone to as well. But hen again, the flu doesn't help. I got up around 9, let the dog out to pee and then slept until 11 on the couch. :wacko:


----------



## redsox

x-amy-x said:


> I got to 39 weeks with my 1st... i LOVED being pregnant. But nothings gone to plan since then. I'll just be glad to have a baby past 30 weeks. Dunno how i would cope with another so early as darcie was
> 
> scary time...
> 
> feel a bit out of the group in a sence, so scared to even look at baby stuff never mind to buy anything x

Amy,

I haven't experienced half of what it seems you have, but I too am a little too scared to get into looking at baby stuff yet. Just the one miscarriage has been enough to keep me pretty guarded this time around. I know that as time goes on I will warm up to it all and I am sure you will too. :)


----------



## x-amy-x

Its just bizarre... i really want to be excited but my sensible side knows just how much it hurt when we lost evie at 20 weeks... to return home to her cot... nappies, clothes etc. 

i will buy something small for baby when i know the flavour (15th oct btw wooo) but that'll be all til the jan sales i think xx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

x-amy-x said:


> I got to 39 weeks with my 1st... i LOVED being pregnant. But nothings gone to plan since then. I'll just be glad to have a baby past 30 weeks. Dunno how i would cope with another so early as darcie was
> 
> scary time...
> 
> feel a bit out of the group in a sence, so scared to even look at baby stuff never mind to buy anything x

Beautiful, beautiful Darcie :cry:

Amy - :hugs: good things are ahead for you this time. I really believe it. Youv'e been through so much it is of course hard not to worry but you, Ian and Caitlyn are so deserving and there has to be some justice for you all. xxxxx


----------



## redsox

Amy - it's more than understandable but I have great hopes for you this time around! :)

Stay strong sweetie. :)


----------



## x-amy-x

thank you :) im getting the best care ... so if that doesn't work then i doubt anything will so heres to hoping xx


----------



## redsox

x-amy-x said:


> thank you :) im getting the best care ... so if that doesn't work then i doubt anything will so heres to hoping xx

I don't doubt one bit you have the right care and hope that slowly your confidence builds that all will be okay with this pregnancy.

I just read about the work you are doing for the hospital in Darcie's memory and made a small contribution as you really moved me! :flower: I love that you are doing something so special to care for others in such a selfless way.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My LO must have had a growth spurt yesterday too because I was wipped yesterday morning. I ended up leaving work at noon and taking the afternoon off... after eating some lunch I went for a 2 hour nap!! lol I never nap that long, but it helped my headache and I felt like I caught up on some much needed sleep. So glad to feel better today :)


----------



## x-amy-x

redsox said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> thank you :) im getting the best care ... so if that doesn't work then i doubt anything will so heres to hoping xx
> 
> I don't doubt one bit you have the right care and hope that slowly your confidence builds that all will be okay with this pregnancy.
> 
> I just read about the work you are doing for the hospital in Darcie's memory and made a small contribution as you really moved me! :flower: I love that you are doing something so special to care for others in such a selfless way.Click to expand...

thank you soooo much! so appreciated <3


----------



## citymouse

x-amy-x said:


> I got to 39 weeks with my 1st... i LOVED being pregnant. But nothings gone to plan since then. I'll just be glad to have a baby past 30 weeks. Dunno how i would cope with another so early as darcie was
> 
> scary time...
> 
> feel a bit out of the group in a sence, so scared to even look at baby stuff never mind to buy anything x

:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD AFTERNOON LOVELY LADIES!*

OK so i tried to catch up but had to scan so sorry if i missed anything big :)

*Emera25* - WELCOME :hugs: i will add ur EDD and ur scan date to the first page

*LittleandLost* - yay for having a hard tummy! Im due to take my tummy pic tomo morn so hoping to see a difference ;)

*Mitch* - happy *FOUR MONTHS!! * Im 4 months tomo and i CANT wait xxx

so hope you all had a good day? My training day has knackered me out haha xxx 

ALSO, all night and all this morning i had an itchy RIGHT knee.... and this afternoon ive had an itchy LEFT knee??? how random is that ladies :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Itchy knees, hmm, wonder why that isn't on the pregnancy symptoms list. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Um, FT... I don't think itchy knees are a symptom of pregnancy. :rofl: 

Speaking of itchy, here's my latest shame/TMI. Randomly over the past week, my boobs have been itchy... so I go to scratch them, sometimes even under my bra... and I find crumbs of food in my bra! :blush: These maternity bras go "straight across" with a gap in the middle, and I guess in eating all my Hobbit meals I manage to drop crumbs pretty consistently down into my bra. :nope: Just in case I wasn't feeling enough like a chubby glutton!


----------



## loolindley

Citymouse, you are too funny! Are you sure you aren't storing the food for when you get a bit peckish later? My friend was saying after a drunken night she woke up with her bra stuffed with bombay mix! Ha!!!!!!!!!!

Amy, I am so sorry to hear you have had a terrible time. Good things DO happen though, and I'm positive this is your time. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse - ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww haha

and yer im pretty sure itchy knees are not a pregnancy symptom; but MAYBE they are letting me know that the weather is changing.... i hear they do that ;) (joking)

darn it someone on 2nd tri said the mortal words.... ''mcdon***s c**ps'' and now i want some :brat: I cant read those darn words without NEEDNG them :( gahhhhhhhh ive got stupid lasagne instead. Homemade. But still. 

and darn this itchy knee thing too.


----------



## firsttimer1

darn, darn, DARN!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Well, maybe you should stay off your knees, then!

:shock: 

:haha:

I wouldn't have said that if you hadn't said "ew" about my crumby boobs. :rofl: It's not like I don't shake the crumbs out when I find them. :munch:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Haha FT I completely agree with just the mention of food and wanting it... I literally cannot watch TV because every commercial makes me want whatever food they are advertising! haha. In one commercial break I can say 5 times "Ooohhh I want [insert food item here]"


----------



## firsttimer1

city mouse - :rofl:

joanna - adverts for food are the devil when pregnant!!!


----------



## wondertwins

LOL, citymouse!! I mean, we were all *thinking* it, but you just went ahead and put it out there. :)

I'm pretty sure I read that crumby boobs are a perfectly normal symptom of pregnancy.


----------



## citymouse

Thank you and THANK YOU, wondertwins! :rofl:


----------



## pristock230

Citymouse - you are one funny gal! I was just laughing so loud and someone at work asked me if I was ok cause you could of heard a pin drop before I bursted out laughing. and don't worry I find crumbs down there too!

1st timer - itchy knee's, ummmm that's a new one for me


----------



## crowned

Haha - crumby boobs... I totally have that too! Dropped half a soda cracker down there this morning.
Who was it said they want to eat some kind of drippy egg soldier? what the heck is that??


----------



## firsttimer1

hang on, hang on... i wasnt saying that my itchy knees were pregnancy related :rofl: i was just saying how weird it was that one was itching - then stopped, then the other one started! :rofl: 

Geeeez im not THAT bad! ;)


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, I missed a call from my doctor's office and they're going to have the nurse call me back... 

Wonder what it could be? It would have to be something from my bloodwork, I think...? Or maybe they heard from the specialist about my potential high blood pressure? (It's been two weeks or more since both of the appointments!)

Gah!


----------



## firsttimer1

try not to panic hun - could be anything :hugs: let us know xxx


----------



## citymouse

I'm not panicking yet... I'm just sitting here staring at the phone wishing they would call back!


----------



## citymouse

Okay, all is well!

They were just calling to make sure I'm taking my baby aspirin as the specialist recommended.


----------



## redsox

Good news Citymouse! No big deal! :)


----------



## citymouse

My weirdest "craving", by the way, which I just realized, is that I keep thinking back on all the school lunches they served when I was in elementary school (ages 5-11)! The terrible barbecue chicken sandwiches, the awful meatloaf, the watery rice pilaf, the unrecognizable-as-hamburgers-hamburgers... that's the stuff I can't stop thinking about!


----------



## waula

well ladies - completely sympathising with the old exhaustion thing - having 12 hours of sleep a night and its just not enough! when exactly does 2nd tri get easier/better? working full time and pretty physical job and finding it pretty tough going to be honest. looking forward to the energy boost i think we all deserve!!!! have started spinning again this week, taking it steady and starting pregnancy yoga next week so fingers crossed for some more motivation and a bit of energy! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Thats brill citymouse :) and yay for cravings! Other than my love for Mcds fries i think im cravingless at the mo :)

OH. but in trianing today part of lunch was a bowl of pringles (a big bowl). when the particpants left i sat and scoffed the whole lot!!! YUM.

and somehow my weight has only gone up by 1 pound and a half since week 12? i think its cos i put on 6 pounds straight away so now its evening out :)

waula - yes im wondering when the ''wonderful'' 2nd tri feeling starts too! altho, im thinking that as i didnt have MS it may not be as wonderful for me? just the same maybe. Hope u start feeling more energised soon anyway hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hello all...

missed the conversation about itchy knees.

Dont miss British Bake Off on now!!

got my 16 week appointment with the midwife tomorrow. fingers crossed for hearing the heartbeat!


----------



## redsox

Entirely unrelated to pregnancy and babies - I just saw this very cute video about London style over time and I had to share:

https://joannagoddard.blogspot.com/2011/09/london-style.html


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My craving has been orange juice! I can't get enough orange juice and anything orange flavoured tastes amazing!!! mmm.... want to go home and drink more OJ :)


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> My weirdest "craving", by the way, which I just realized, is that I keep thinking back on all the school lunches they served when I was in elementary school (ages 5-11)! The terrible barbecue chicken sandwiches, the awful meatloaf, the watery rice pilaf, the unrecognizable-as-hamburgers-hamburgers... that's the stuff I can't stop thinking about!

:rofl: my girls are 11 and 12 and i look over their school lunch list with mouth watering. they think its gross and take their lunch half the time. its funny i didnt like it while i was there but it sounds so tasty right now


----------



## citymouse

Glad I'm not alone, blessedmomma!

Waula, I've just started yoga, too! Maybe we'll both get a little pick-me-up.

Ugh, I'm wearing one of the shirts I took to Mexico and somehow, even though it's been washed, it still smells like our hotel room there...? Think it's going to have to go back through the wash... Or maybe I'll just wear it for a few hours. Getting a massage today so whatever I wear will get oily and have to be washed soon anyway. 

I just don't want the massage therapist secretly wondering why I smell like a Mexican hotel room.


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> Um, FT... I don't think itchy knees are a symptom of pregnancy. :rofl:
> 
> Speaking of itchy, here's my latest shame/TMI. Randomly over the past week, my boobs have been itchy... so I go to scratch them, sometimes even under my bra... and I find crumbs of food in my bra! :blush: These maternity bras go "straight across" with a gap in the middle, and I guess in eating all my Hobbit meals I manage to drop crumbs pretty consistently down into my bra. :nope: Just in case I wasn't feeling enough like a chubby glutton!


Haha, don't feel bad. I'm a huge fan of low neck tops. I refer to my cleavage as "the crumb catcher". :haha: :rofl: Glad it's not _just_ me.


----------



## wondertwins

My cravings generally follow these themes: 

(1) anything that I didn't have to make myself;
(2) anything that one of you ladies suggests while I'm starving at my desk waiting for elevenses to hurry up and get here; and 
(3) pizza with hot jalapeno peppers and pineapple chunks on it


----------



## Nicnak282

:haha::haha: crumby boobs...!!! So funny :laugh2:

There's absolutely no chance of any crumbs spilling into my bra at the moment...it's too bloody full!!!!! :holly::holly: LOL!


----------



## Nicnak282

PS Hubby went to the chippy for a treat tonight...and I had a smashing chip butty!!!!! Butter was thick and dripping, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::smug:


----------



## firsttimer1

MMMMMmmmmmm... chip butty....


----------



## lauraclili

Ive decided to have a jacket potato this evening in the hope that it makes me forget about my craving for a chip butty! :haha: 

x


----------



## emera35

Evening Ladies!

Well wow, you sure can talk, it just took me ages to catch up on the day, i can see i'll have to be on the ball with this thread! :haha:

Maybe a little bit about me? 
Well, i'm 33 and live in Bristol, i'm a proffessional baker, and i'm currently working for a local chain of cafes, baking the cakes for their 4 stores in Bristol, so about 250 - 300 cakes a week. I work part time and share the childcare of my amazing little boy with my husband, who is a chef. I also childmind 2 days a week, so i'm pretty busy most the time!

I'm under consultant care for this pregnancy, as Roh was born preterm, plus i have a high bmi this time ( i didn't last time...to start with anyway, damn baby weight just hung abut, so now i have double baby weight! :haha: ) It has its ups and downs, i get extra scans from 28 weeks to check on growth, but it looks like i won't be able to have a (planned) homebirth, although we'll wait and see. I'd like a homebirth, mostly as my last labour was so quick (a little over 2 hours) i'm worried i won't make it to the hospital! :shock:

I'm not feeling too bad overall, MS has passed, and i've got a little more energy now, but at the moment i feel like crap as i have a throat infection, which i think i've passed on to Roh as he's snotty as hell today, so double trouble for OH for a few days!

Anyway, i'll stop going on, just thought a bit of who i am was a good idea, i'm sure it will take me a bit to work out who everyone is!

Hope you are all well :)

I'll just get on with eating my Morrocan Chicken soup now!

:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera35 - OMG you have access to cake alllll day? Thats a darn good thing to have access to! wish i lived closer to bristol :rofl: bet your sick of cakes yourself tho???

AND your hubby is a chef? omg you have my dream life!! does he cook when at home or do you do it as he may not want to after cooking all day? 

You little boy looks very cute - are u going to find out what your having at your scan in october?

I added your EDD etc to the very first post :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Thanks Firsttimer!

Yes i get sick of cake! :haha: I come home and all i can smell on my hair is chocolate brownie, and i have to wash it right away! Not that i don't have a nibble here and there :blush: I was a chef for years before i started baking, so OH and i share the cooking, it depends which shifts we are working, whoever works late gets cooked for :thumbup:

I think i'll definately try and find out the gender this time too when i have my scan, i'm not very good at surprises and such, i think i'd burst if i had to wait until they were born!! :) We found out with Roh....eventually, i was there for about 2.5 hours for that scan, i had to keep going off and walking up and down the stairs to get him to move and show the sonographer all the bits she had to check :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am back.....but only briefly...its nearly midnight. Cant believe I have so much to catch up on!!!

Welcome Emera!!! :thumbup:

Redsox - Only just got to watch your video.....how cool is that!!!! I love it....made me have a tear in my eye..your family must be sooo happy x x 

FT - gets the prize for the most random pregnancy symptom - itchy knee!!! :haha: (I am ignoring the fact that you know its not pregnancy related - still funny anyway)

Citymouse - are you the crumby boobs???? (I forget!!) That is a little weird.....its like you are storing food for the winter months :haha:

Cupcake - good luck with midwife tomorrow - havent got mine til next Thursday :nope:

Hi everyone else.....I am sure there is more to add about chip butties and food talk but to be honest all the conversations I have read about food I have skimmed over as my appetite is still shot to bits. Just dont fancy eating anything!!! Posh French nosh did not go down too well last night.....waste of £65 on me (and that was just starter and main!!!). Tonights Thai food was a struggle.

Anyone else just not fancying any foods? I actually feel sick halfway through eating and thinking about it....havent been yet. Late starter with MS? Hope not :nope:

Also I have gained NO weight....maybe even lost a couple of pounds - is that normal? I am starting to think anything is normal in pregnancy.....constipation / diahorrea, MS / no sickness, weight gain / loss etc etc. Why cant these babies just be consistent in their torture of our bodies?? :haha::happydance:

Righty ho...bed for me....going home tomorrow from sunny Birmingham...cant wait 

Night x x


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, emera! I'll add you to the newfruiting list when I'm on the computer (as opposed to the iPad).

Mitch, ugh, sorry you haven't enjoyed your food! And yes, I'm the one with my bra stuffed full of nuts and berries to nibble through the harsh southern California winter! At any rate I'm sure I'll be as chubby as a hibernating bear before long.


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies! Well, it's time to be brave and post my first bump pic for you all as I've newfruited to an orange today!

Edit: Sorry!! I didn't know it would upload sideways... I'll try to fix that...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4684.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## citymouse

Cute little bump, crowned!


----------



## crowned

I believe I've fixed it. Sorry about that, ladies. Once again, my bravery in showing off my bump :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4684.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newfielady

Love the bump pics. :) Who hasn't shared one yet? :haha:
Headed off to snuggle with the hubby. I might see if I can get him to light the fire. :D (Oh, that could be misunderstood. We have a wood stove. lol)


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bump crowned!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely cute bump crowned!!!

Sorry can only catch up on that post because it's on this page :haha:

Mitch I'm with you on the lack of appetite. I've felt really dodgy last couple weeks. I've been a bit weepy (damn hormones!) my poor OH is all I can say! I cried at the weekend because my washing machine broke :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Lovely bump Crowned. 

Happy Wednesday everybody and in particular our newfruiters! 


:D 

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Great bump Crowned....

I think I might need to take another photo of mine soon....bump is looking definately 'bumpy' and not so bloaty :haha:

Morning all and happy newfruiting day to all!!! 

p.s. still feeling queasy this morning :cry: and I want to go home!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning you lovely bunch of ladies! I know some of this is a bit late but wanted to say a few bits to peeps.

Amy &#8211; I lost my little girl Lilly 2 years ago at 21w2d and I feel the same, we&#8217;ve looked at things but until I get past that mark I will be to scared to buy anything. I'm going to wait till after Christmas. But I, like you, feel 2012 will be for good things and will hope for you as well as myself (and everyone else on here) that our babies are born healthy and happy

Firsttimer- itching is actually a pregnancy symptom so don&#8217;t listen to them! I have bruised the skin on my legs from scratching them so much at the weekend. My friend who has just had a baby girl actually had a liver condition while pregnant that caused her skin to become horribly itchy, she was always red rore and ended up having to be induced early as the bile in her liver could have become harmful to the baby in the last weeks. Though if it&#8217;s just an itchy knee, or legs in my case, we&#8217;ll be fine! &#8211; Also I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m on the front page! If I am and I've missed It I'm extremely sorry lol. 

Crowned- very cute first bump pic!

I'm sorry I started the chip butty thing off yesterday as well. I did go home and have one to though :)

Sorry your still feeling ill Mitch :( does anything help with it at all?


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

I've been following the last couple of days on the iphone, but difficult to write on there so haven't done. I'm an avocado, woo!:happydance: Happy Newfruiting Day to everyone else!

"Newfruiting" is spreading... my DH popped back from the gym this morning on his way to work and said "Morning Newfruit, what are you today?" If a new word gets used enough you can get it into the Oxford English dictionary (like bouncebackability a few years ago!):thumbup:

Citymouse - love your idea of us all keeping in touch, and the kids keeping in touch, that really would be cool if it ever happened! 

I had a really vivid dream last night - the baby (a boy) arrived and was about 2 foot long, with a normal size head but spindly legs and arms. He could crawl, but i picked him up because i didn't think he should be able to crawl the first day. I then realised he was 3 months early and I didn't have anything in the house except the 1 free Huggies nappy & wipes from the Bounty pack, and the 2 vests I've bought. I hadn't put a nappy on at first and I was saying to my mum, "how will I tell when the Meconium's come out?". Then he wee'd all over his clothes and I had to put my one nappy on, and Alan Rickman had to show me how to clean a boy's bits! Totally bizarre!:wacko:
That's clearly all my anxieties coming out in one dream!

I thought I had loads of stuff to write to each of you but have forgotten it all so will have a read back through and post later!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh, I also meant to report back on my 16 week appointment yesterday!

Had my blood pressure taken and that was basically it. I forgot to do a urine sample so she said we'd do it next time (25 weeks).

She then said they're apparently not allowed to listen for the heartbeat now until 25 weeks as the hospital (and hopefully for all you guys it's just mine) won't do another scan if they can't find the heartbeat at 16 weeks. I said "but I was really looking forward to that, and do I really not know it's still alive for another 5-6 weeks at my scan?" So she listened for the heartbeat when I promised I'd pay for a private scan if she couldn't pick anything up. 

Got a heartbeat instantly!! 168 and then went straight down to 147. When I told DH (who's a bit of a gym freak and obsessed with having a low resting heart rate) he said are you sure it's mine if it's that high?:dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Happy Wednesday, and Happy NewFruiting days to the relevent ladies!

Crowned, you have a lovely neat bump! Gorgeous :D

Emera, your little boy is so cute. Like FT, I think you have a dream job, and I would definitely not mind smelling of chocolate brownie all day....in fact it would only improve the smell of my workplace!!!!

Well, afm, I had a rubbish nights sleep, and woke up properly at 6.15am. I don't start work until 2.30 this afternoon, so I know I am going to be struggling by the time I can crawl into bed about 11 tonight. I think that has been why my night has been sleepless, I just worry so much about my job :cry:

I'm going to go for a swim again today as it seems to energise me a little, lets just hope it doesn't have the opposite effect today!!!!

Mitch, I'm not off my food really, but I am struggling to finish a meal, which is not a bad thing, as it means I can have left overs for my dinner the next day :haha:

Have a fantabulous day everyone, and enjoy the sunshine!!!


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, I'm so glad you got to hear your babies heart beat! I might try that persuasion tactic myself next Thursday! I have bloods done at my 16 week appointment that they determine the risk level for downs, so I am feeling really quite nervous about them.

Not long now until you see you lo again on the small screen! How exciting! xx


----------



## littleANDlost

lozza1uk said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I've been following the last couple of days on the iphone, but difficult to write on there so haven't done. I'm an avocado, woo!:happydance: Happy Newfruiting Day to everyone else!
> 
> "Newfruiting" is spreading... my DH popped back from the gym this morning on his way to work and said "Morning Newfruit, what are you today?" If a new word gets used enough you can get it into the Oxford English dictionary (like bouncebackability a few years ago!):thumbup:
> 
> Citymouse - love your idea of us all keeping in touch, and the kids keeping in touch, that really would be cool if it ever happened!
> 
> I had a really vivid dream last night - the baby (a boy) arrived and was about 2 foot long, with a normal size head but spindly legs and arms. He could crawl, but i picked him up because i didn't think he should be able to crawl the first day. I then realised he was 3 months early and I didn't have anything in the house except the 1 free Huggies nappy & wipes from the Bounty pack, and the 2 vests I've bought. I hadn't put a nappy on at first and I was saying to my mum, "how will I tell when the Meconium's come out?". Then he wee'd all over his clothes and I had to put my one nappy on, and Alan Rickman had to show me how to clean a boy's bits! Totally bizarre!:wacko:
> That's clearly all my anxieties coming out in one dream!
> 
> I thought I had loads of stuff to write to each of you but have forgotten it all so will have a read back through and post later!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Snape had to show you how to clean a boy's bits!! What a bloody awesome dream!


----------



## mitchnorm

L&L - nothing seems to help it.....just feel 'off' all the time...but not going to be sick or really bad...just annoying really. Plain food is all I can really stomach at the moment....rich food is not for me. Baby obviously has simple tastes :thumbup:. Just had bacon and scrambled eggs for a late brekkie and managed a bit of that :happydance:

So proud of you swimming several times a week and feel a little guilty about not doing so myself.....my yoga DVD arrived this week so might give that a go tomorrow morning when I am back working from home

FAIL on the second suit I brought with my to the exhibition in Birmingham......trousers are a definate NON fit :nope: and so tight round bump its uncomfortable. After 10 years of being suited for work- I am going to have to switch to shift dresses and the like.....feels weird :haha:

Have a good day all.

p.s, whoever mentioned the creating our own fruits for newfruiting days later on when we are stuck with the same for several weeks.....great idea!!! Should start the research - wont be long ladies :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Newfruiting to all the Newfruiters :haha::hugs:

Lozza....that's an extremely weird dream :rofl: I've not had any like that! wonder if it's because it's my 3rd :shrug: 

Mitch - they had a sale on some Maternity wear in the DottyP's near me and there was a couple of really lovely knitted shift dresses, definitely suitable for work (or not) that were reduced to £17. 

I've started buying a few things: 

I'd been looking at the precious bear range in Mothercare, so bought the cot mobile and snuggly blanket. I then was gobsmacked that they wanted £100:wacko: for the cot bumber and quilt!!! The thing is....my DD's hardly ever used the cot quilt, the bumper got removed eventually so basically it's a lot of money for something that just 'looks nice' and is really for our benefit and not the babies.
I then went in TK Maxx and they had a lovely set....still in a neutral bear theme. £29.99 for cot bumber, quilt, nappy stacker and fitted sheet!!! bargain. It's lovely quality too with the bear being textured and embroidered.

I then went into Boots and bought an Avent Microwave Sterilizer for half price..£10.22!

I've also now got 6 vests, 6 baby grows, a johnsons baby box, a new born gro bag, and some nappies and wipes.


----------



## loolindley

swimming is the only thing I feel I CAN do. I don't want to go to the gym, and I would never have the motivation to do yoga dvd's! Mrs Crow has been going to the gym loads, and FT to Zumba and the gym...now that to be is proper working out!! I just like a splash in the pool!!! :rofl: 

:shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw:


----------



## littleANDlost

i've been looking up antenatal aquarobic classes near me because i think i want to meet some more mums to be near me. but im not sure i'll have the motivation to actualy go every week lol. i need to build my fitness levels up though ready to carry this baby weight and actualy give birth. I'm very lucky that i don't need to do exercise normaly to stay slim which means i got out of breath going up stiars before i was pregnant! Trouble is after work these days all i want to do is sleep so exercise it out of the question :( lol. 

we still have nothing glowstar! we've looked but we're waiting.


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning all you lovely ladies! I am going to attempt to post my 15 week bump pic - sorry it came out so bad but I have never taken a pic of myself before - and sorry about the boob shot! lol

P.S. I am fruitified as well! YAY for an Orange!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## loolindley

Lush bump Pristock!!! And happy new fruiting day! I'm one day behind you...:yipee:

uuurrrggghhhh. Work for me now :cry: Is it 11pm yet? :rofl:

By the way, I've realised that MrsCrow hasn't been on to tell us how good the 2nd cupcake was (the mint chocolate one). I know she was waiting until after a dentist appointment to have it, so am slightly concerned that the dentist attacked her for it? Mrs Crow, are you safe, and can you confirm the whereabouts of your cupcake please?! :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Pristock, that's lovely! I can't believe how big some of you ladies' bumps are already... makes me worry my baby isn't growing fast enough or something!!

I think I felt my baby for the first time last night!! Little pokes in the lower tummy... I don't know what else it could be. It didn't really feel like bubbles or popcorn though... more like something poking from the inside. Any other ideas what it could be if that wasn't baby?

Also, had a super weird dream last night. One of my DH's classmates had a wife (in the dream) who was also 15 weeks preggo, but didn't want to carry her baby, so they had her belly and uterus surgically removed and a strap added so someone else could carry her baby for her (kind of like the pregnancy pillows in some maternity store changerooms!). My husband offered so both of us were 'pregnant' and carrying a baby. We thought we'd be able to keep both babies, but the classmate decided we were just 'babysitting' his kid during pregnancy and he wanted it back after it was born, so I kept trying to find out what he was going to pay us for 'babysitting' his gestating child, but he wanted us do it for free. Weird!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Don't mention cupcakes! I've been craving one since seeing the photos last week, and haven't been able to find one! I'm just getting over it having baked a lemon drizzle cake yesterday!


----------



## wondertwins

We are talky. I like it. :)

Glowstar- Way to go on the fabulous shopping deals!!! Now if you could just loan Lozza a few items, her dreams might be a little less stressful.

Lozza- I do hope Alan Rickman was dressed up like Snape dressed up like Neville's grandmum in your dream. :haha:

Crowned- Cute bump!! 

Mitch- I've had the same problem with buying maternity clothes online. I bought a work outfit that arrived yesterday. Because I'm having twins, I bought a Large, thinking that I could grow into it. Well, apparently the sizing was done by miniature little elves because it barely fits now. :shrug:

Emera- CAKE! I think it's safe to say, you get the award for best job of the group. 

Citymouse- I'm glad to hear that you'll be prepared to handle those harsh southern California winters. ;) They are so brutal after all. 

In my world.... well, I'm feeling okay, except that I'm so hormonal. Who was it that cried over their broken washing machine? That's totally me. I even cry over imaginary "what if" things when my mind starts to wander a bit too much. I'm getting married on Friday, and I'm already expecting that it will be a cry fest all day long. :cry: My OH has been incredibly patient. I hope it lasts.


----------



## newfielady

> I then went into Boots and bought an Avent Microwave Sterilizer for half price..£10.22!

Call me a baby dummy if you will but does this mean a bottle sterilizer? I've read in the booklets I got at HBC (and we talked about it last week) you're not supposed to sterilize _anything_ in the microwave anymore. :shrug:
That's a good bump you got going pristock. :thupup: Don't it drive you nuts have the band right up over your stomach? I folds it down in half. lol. Just could be me though :)
AFM, flu is almost gone. :happydance: Didn't get it as bad a DH, thank god. :D Had a restless night dreaming of zombies. :wacko: Anyways, headed to the shower, then going grocery shopping. But best of all, Coyote hunting after lunch. Hope you girls have (are having) a good day.


----------



## wondertwins

Wow, crowned. That dream is nuts! But wouldn't a detachable pregnancy be great?! I'd love for my OH to take a turn.

Beautiful bump, pristock!


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned - must have been a night for strange dreams!

Also, I think it was you that asked... a "drippy egg soldier" (not that anyone calls it that) is a soft boiled egg, that you slice the top off and dip "soldiers" into. The soldiers are made from a slice of toast cut into strips so they fit inside the egg and dip! It's a breakfast thing, especially when you're a kid. I've not had one in years as i'm not a huge egg fan but my 5 year old nephew loves them!


----------



## crowned

I know, right? 
Newfie, are you really going to hunt coyotes? If so, AWESOME. Sounds so fun!
Also, hilarious that you called yourself a baby dummy because I think in the UK a dummy is a pacifier/soother.... haha...


----------



## crowned

lozza, if nobody calls it that, what do they call it? Thanks for the explanation, by the way! I've never heard of that, but it sounds YUM!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins - no, he was actually my FIL i think, and was just like he is in Love Actually. And a wedding 2 days away, bet you're excited!!:wedding:

Newfie - coyote hunting, wow!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm a lemon today and officially in 2nd trimester now :) 

Congrats to the rest of you who newfruited today lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned, I suppose its either a "dippy egg" or a "boiled egg and soldiers"!


----------



## lozza1uk

Joannaxoxo said:


> I'm a lemon today and officially in 2nd trimester now :)
> 
> Congrats to the rest of you who newfruited today lol.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> I know, right?
> Newfie, are you really going to hunt coyotes? If so, AWESOME. Sounds so fun!
> Also, hilarious that you called yourself a baby dummy because I think in the UK a dummy is a pacifier/soother.... haha...

Yup, me and dh are going out to hunt coyotes. :D It's great sport we've heard so we're giving it a try this year as we didn't get a moose license. DH wants to shoot something :haha: And you get $25 a pelt so if you can get a few you'd actually make money. :rofl: I'll take lot's of pic and share some with you girls. You can see how beautiful Newfoundland is.
Oops, faux pas on my part. Perhaps, baby idiot would be better. :rofl:

edit: the runny boiled egg thing sounds gross. :sick: Sorry.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I used to have egg and soldiers when I was a kid too... still have my egg cup from then too :). I my parents are from England, so my sister and I are first generation Canadians, so we grew up with all the British lingo and many customs. Like Beans on Cheesy Toast, I still eat that sometimes and my husband thinks it sooo gross haha.


----------



## blessedmomma

pristock- beautiful bumpy!!!!:happydance:

newfie- the microwave bottle sterilizer is made for using in microwaves. i think your not supposed to use them in there normally. these new ones are made to be used in it though.


----------



## littleANDlost

pristock awesome bump pic! Is anyone else doing everything they can to make themselves look bigger so people notice now? I think you can now see clearly I&#8217;m pregnant so keep wearing tops that are tight around it or fitted work dresses and walking around holding it or patting it lol. I bet no one else can even actualy tell!

Loo your worry over the dentist attacking MsrCrow over her cake had me actually LOL at work, surely no one would dare take food from a pregnant women? they'd have no chance!


----------



## Glowstar

Wondertwins it's me that cried over the broken washing machine....sorry your feeling hormonal too....but YAY for getting married.

Newfie - the Microwave Sterilizer is safe...well I think it is? I had an Avent electric one last time but this one is smaller and a 1/4 of the price :winkwink:

Nice Bump Pristock xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Newfie, interesting about the coyotes. There are tons of them where I live, they eat people's pets, etc. But they also eat rats and keep the vermin population down. I'm quite torn on the issue. We just never let our dog out of our sight or off-leash.

Happy newfruiting to the Wednesday ladies!

The electricians messed up so they're coming back today. Lovely if they turn off the power, as it's about 90 degrees today. :roll:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

littleANDlost said:



> pristock awesome bump pic! Is anyone else doing everything they can to make themselves look bigger so people notice now? I think you can now see clearly Im pregnant so keep wearing tops that are tight around it or fitted work dresses and walking around holding it or patting it lol. I bet no one else can even actualy tell!
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is me for sure! I love to wear tight fitting shirts around my belly so you can see the little bump and i'm always rubbing my belly when I walk around at work lol. The last time I saw DH's family about a month ago they said they couldn't see anything... well they'll see a difference when I see them on Friday haha.


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie, interesting about the coyotes. There are tons of them where I live, they eat people's pets, etc. But they also eat rats and keep the vermin population down. I'm quite torn on the issue. We just never let our dog out of our sight or off-leash.

The coyotes have be introduced (by accident apparently) and are killing the natural critters. They have reproduced like mad and having no natural predators except humans (here at least) matters have to be taken into hand. :D

P.S. I like to wear tight fitting shirts too. I always find myself rubbing and patting my little bump. Or talking to it. :wacko: "What do we want to eat today" :haha:


----------



## citymouse

It's different here; they've been around since long before the city existed. We have the odd mountain lion around, but their biggest predator is cars. 

I bought prenatals with DHA yesterday... :sick: two horse pills instead of one!

I stick to loose clothes because my "bump" is still just fat. I want a little round belly! Though God only knows what I'll wear when I get one. My neighbor gave me some of her maternity clothes and they're tight already... She's itty bitty. I'm wearing them while I can!


----------



## redsox

I can't wait to wear clothes that show off a proper bump! I feel like citymouse where I feel like it looks more like pudge than a bump still...Also I am still in hiding at work, so I think that is more the driving factor. 

Wearing a skirt I bought at a church thrift shop when I went home in August and it is doing the TRICK!!! First day in AGES where I am not worried about everyone spotting my tummy's decided growth. No folders or bags in front of my stomach today - hooray!

I didn't tell you ladies how on Saturday (the day we shot the announcement video) this lady at my congregation made a huge scene in front of everyone and essentially outed me!!!!!! I was in mid-conversation with someone who was back in the US for a visit after moving to Israel and she came striding over -hand outstretched and interrupted our conversation to shout "ARE YOU WITH CHILD???" - while putting her hand on my stomach of course!!!!!!!!

I was livid and shot back that it was a very inappropriate question to ask a woman when you are not sure, etc. I had to put her in her place as she has done this to numerous people, including a friend who wasn't pregnant but was enduring a long period of TTC. 

Tons of our friends were there and saw this whole scene and sure enough we had to face the music and confirm I am indeed pregnant. Clearly, this was upsetting for a bunch of reasons, but I was just most upset that I didn't get to share on my own terms AND we didn't get to tell our families first. 

I plan on having a little conversation with this woman this weekend...wish me luck! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera* - sorry i had to :sleep: last night before u replied about finding out the gender etc xxx i know - i must be NUTS being team :yellow: !! 

*crowned* - beautiful bump!

*LittleAndLost* - mmm i could of sworn u were on first page? No matter! If your not i shall add you ;)

*Loza1uk* - never heard about the HB thing... my mw listened at my 14 week scan so thats odd? but you heard it so :happydance: xxxx oh and congrats being an *avocado*! 

*Pristock* - another gorgeous bump, thank you! :) x

*REDSOX* - I fear for that woman at the weekend! :rofl: But what a thing to do??? does she not think first!? i would be LIVID. as you are. 

*SO GOOD EVENING LADIES*

Well.... im an *AVOCADO *today and officially 4 months pregnant! :happydance:

thats the good news.

the bad news is ive just received a letter from work saying that they are setting up meetings to review our training department. I knew it was coming as my manager is leaving, my glasgow counterpart starts maternity in november, i start maternity in march - and that leaves one trainer for the whole of england and scotland left - who is on a temp contract.

Thing is i work in the care industry which has been hit HARD and reviews usually mean job loss. losing my job now just before maternity would be awful :cry: so hoping for the best.


----------



## redsox

UGH! FT I really hope the reviews are just an opportunity for them to plan how to best cover while their stars are on maternity leave!!! :) 

Stay strong!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

My scan went well today and have update my ticker accordingly....

FT - that means I am now due April 5th. However I may be having an elective csec so if I do then baby will be born mid march - So your stuck with me now !! xx Could you update my front page details for me. xx


----------



## citymouse

Oh, FT! Fingers crossed for you that everything works out okay.

The most important thing is your beautiful little avocado baby! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Pristock - fantastic bump :happydance:

Glowstar - thanks fo the DP dress heads up...were they nornal, non-maternity wear? I may have to go check out soon

FT - sucks about your job....fingers crossed everythings ok. We have all received letters in our company...about 4 weks ago announcing the attention to cut jobs by up to 8% and thats globally. Everyone keeps saying that i'll be ok as i am pregnant and it looks really bad on hr front to make a preggers lady redundabt without VERY good reason. With so few of you trainers....does that not mean you'll be safer? I am hoping my jobs ok....i am pretty sure they wont touch our dept...but you never know

Well in my world, i am back from Birmingham and just having a lie down on bed...chillin. though the house is 90 degrees with the weather we've had today...bet it sucks by the weekend. I am not having weird dreams anymore like you all....maybe i am sleeping much heavier and just dont remember :nope:


----------



## citymouse

You know what's funny is that I think of some of you ladies' babies as being soooo much older than mine--but they're all going to be born within about a month of each other! And what if someone is two weeks late and someone is two weeks early and is actually born BEFORE the "older" baby? How will my brain reconcile the "older" baby suddenly being younger? :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Citymoise - its all just too confusing for our baby brains to cope with :haha:

Laura - great news about scan :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Laura_1982 - done

thanks redsox and citymouse for words of encouragement :) just hard not to be all worried now :( will try and concentrate on baby, but i want to be honest with myself and try to save hard just in case the worst happens. 

mitch - it depends on how they want to continue with trianing. they may decide that distance learning and dvds are the way forward to save $$$$. I not only hope this doesnt happen for my own sake - but for all the sakes of those with learning disabilities too. New care staff cant ask a DVD questions or hear about real life experiences :( so ive no idea whats going to happen :( xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

well to cheer myself up i took a bump picture and added it to my ''progress chart''.... as i THOUGHT i was getting a bump.... but i cant see much change???

can you???

PS... WEEK 7 I WAS REALLY BLOATED!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - thats rubbish. Although i work in private sector our major customer is the nhs so i am all too familar with their cost cutting exercises....its scary how far they think they can go without compromising quality and patient care. Fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## citymouse

I can definitely see a change from the first picture to the last one!

Is that a giant bottle of Kahlua on the floor behind you? ;)

Well, I found out one good thing about the stupid electrical issues... we're getting free power until the city approves the inspection. We were like, woohoo, turn the air conditioner all the way down! Turn on all the lights! Free electricity time!


----------



## kkl12

FT- sorry about the stressful job news, hopefully it all works out just fine...

I am an art teacher and they made cuts last spring in the majority of schools thoughout the state. I was laid off due to a reduction to art classes for elementary students. I think it's a sad thing when the arts are the first thing to be cut. 
Anyway, I'm substitute teaching and looking for something full time. Still stressful because I would prefer to have a steady income right now, luckily my DH has a secure job. I know everything happens for a reason, but still waiting to see what that is!

Congrats to everyone who newfruited today!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> well to cheer myself up i took a bump picture and added it to my ''progress chart''.... as i THOUGHT i was getting a bump.... but i cant see much change???
> 
> can you???
> 
> PS... WEEK 7 I WAS REALLY BLOATED!!! :rofl:

Definately a more defined bump this weeks pic.....gonna get one for me too :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT I don't see much change with your bump... but don't worry... you'll probably 'Pop' overnight one day soon lol.


----------



## redsox

Firsttimer 

You look so petite in those pictures! I think my bump actually looks quite similar to yours at this point. It's odd, I feel like I look more pregnant straight on than I do in profile (if that makes sense.)

I think your progres is JUST lovely! Too cute!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies :) cant wait for a proper full on bump!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

More of a definate bumpo I think...feels really hard
 



Attached Files:







Surrey%20Heath-20110928-00022.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## firsttimer1

just realised - check out my J-LO ass in week 16!

DH said it had got bigger! x :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch thats such a cutttttttttttttttte bump! x


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey FT i forgot to say that i drove past Brackley twice end of last week.....i use A43 as a cut through.from M40 to M1.....i did wave :happydance:...but didnt see you return it :haha:

Anyway reason i mention is not cos i am stalking you...just that i remember your mcDs fries addiction....there is a McDs on one of those roundabouts on A43 and it cantbe too far from Brackley surely???? Unless my perception of distance is way out :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - happy avocado day to you too! Good luck with the job reviews, fingers crossed it will all work out. And I think the bump definitely looks different 7-16! Will get round to taking a picture of my own soon!

Citymouse - Hooray for free electricity! 
Redsox - How rude of that lady! Hope you put her in her place at the weekend!

I've spent the last few days decorating with my mum and think our lounge is now finished! Just got a final bit to do and then tidy up and lay the carpet samples down! It took us weeks to choose a colour (a very pale purple), so who knows how long we'll be waiting for a carpet for!


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Mitch, nice bumplet!

I'm so excited! My friend who is 38 weeks is probably going to have her baby within a week! She's tiny and the doctor doesn't want the baby getting too big, so she has to walk and walk and walk... 

Also, yesterday at my massage, the therapist told me she gets lots of full-term women who come in and get the "get this baby out" massage--working all the pressure points you're not supposed to press early in pregnancy. It's definitely going to be part of my birth plan.


----------



## kkl12

FT and Mitch- cute bump pics!!
Maybe I should post one later? I'm afraid it's mostly still flab... although my chest is certainly larger. I'm finding I have a crumb shelf now too!:rofl:

:munch: I've been craving corn chips and salsa lately... I guess I need to exercise more to balance the extra snacking.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - haha brackley is tiny so thats funny you came down the A43 and thought of me :) I was stuck on the A43 this morning - BOO! yep that Mcds is about 15 mins away which isnt far at all; but it is at 11pm when i want one on my doorstep like i used to have in slough and in oxford heehee :) pregnancy = laziness :) Im just glad brackley has a subway as thats all i wanted weeks 5-10! SOOOOOOOOOOOO over them now tho!!! Ps. wave harder next time ;)

Lozza - thanks hun :) and well done on redecorating - BUT your making me feel very lazy! Most ive done in the house recently is a bit of polishing! :rofl:

kkl12 - firstly - GET YOUR BUMP PIC UP!!!!! :) secondly. i just said to OH who is out tonight that i shall be eating the tortilla chips and salsa we have! Great minds eh? xxx


----------



## kkl12

My 15+3 bump pic 
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I'm sorry about your job stress. I think it would be really bad form for them to let go of a pregnant lady!!! So when you have your review, be sure to wear something that shows off your lovely bump the best, and rub it a lot. :)

Citymouse- Yay for free electricity!! w00t. Also, should we worry about you that your mind goes straight to alcohol when looking at pictures? I thought that was a vacuum cleaner. 

Mitch- ADORABLE bump! 

Lozza- Impressive work with redecorating. We'll be moving in December, so I can't even think about decorating until after the new year. 

Redsox- I can't believe that woman blew your cover like that!!! And she touched your belly? Yikes. My friend touched my belly the other day, and it reminded me of how strangers just reach out and do that!!! Of course, it was okay for my friend to touch, but I still felt pretty self-conscious because I still feel more porky than pregnant.

KK- Great bump!


----------



## firsttimer1

kk - great bump!!!! see that wasnt so bad :hugs: keep them coming over the next weeks :)

wondertwins - thanks for the advice and i will totally show off the bump - OR - stick my tummy out if i STILL dont have one at 5 months :) 

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

I am feeling so sick.....havent been sick.....but cannot think of ANYTHING thati want to eat with making my stomach turn. This cant be normal.....poor hubby is coming up with loads of ideasand everyone is bleeeuuurrrrgghhhh

HELP!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## waula

here goes bump picture...
xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow amazing bump waula...fab!!!!

And kkl....cute...

Funny how we are all a bit shy to get it out.....bet we'll be posting proud in a few weeks :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

WAULA!!!!!! omg. what a BRILLIANT bump. i have serious bump envy! remind me - is this your first or second?? man i am SO jealous :( mine looks pathetic - BOO!

mitch - oh nooooo. you didnt have ms did you? just mild bouts of nausea (which i guess IS ms :rofl: ) . Ive heard of SOME women getting it later on but this is probably just a blip. Can you manage some toast without butter?


----------



## waula

bump is massive at night time and feels so tight, hard to eat/breathe so goodness knows how i'll cope over the next few months!!!! after going to bed at 8pm and sleeping 11 hours i'm now feeling much more human and normal like so heading out for steak and chips with DH who is excited to have a normal wife back!!! enjoy your evenings ladies xxxx


----------



## pristock230

mitch & waula - great bumps!

1st timer - nice progression on yours, it's def coming along!


----------



## mitchnorm

I would prefer just not to eat....weird cos eating sorted the nausea earlier in pregnancy...yeah i had no actual sickness 

But i have to think of baby....worried bubbas not getting enough food.....doppler out earlier, all is fine :thumbup:


----------



## waula

sorry FT it is my first! my mum had massive babies so slightly concerned this is going to be a monster! i was 9lb 12!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.

so dreams.... last night i had the most amazing one ever - i had a window in my bump where i could see baby - it was a boy (!??) and looked just like DH but with my hair!! amazing and have been very smiley all day wishing in a way that we did have a little window into there!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening, sorry i can't comment on everyones posts but things which stick out to me are:

can't believe that woman did that to you redsox! outrageous.

FT - hope all is ok regarding your job


everyone who posted bump pics - all amazing. im too shy at the moment...

had my 16 week appointment and heard the heartbeat! i don't have a doppler so this was the first time i heard it. it was 150 bpm so i don't know what that means according to the old wives tales... boy or girl?

plus good blood test results and wee, yay! but im rhesus neg so have to have an extra injection at my 28 week appointment. boo.

glad to hear your scan went well laura1982


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch apparently your baby will not be affected by eating less due to feeling sickness as it will still get nutrients it needs - so dont feel bad hun. But dry to eat something dry and bland for you :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- I'm so sorry you've had such a rough time with MS and not wanting to eat. That's how my first pregnancy was, and it was miserable. But, like FT said, the good news is that your little bump dweller is not going to be harmed by your inability to eat. He/she will just suck all the nutrients from you. So stick with the vitamins, and just eat whatever/whenever you can muster the appetite.


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG!!!!! check out the tummy on my 16 week pink bump pic below... its huge!!! why isnt mine like that :rofl:

mitch have you managed anything?

Im about to have an alco free beer as feeling pretty Y.U.C.K about work. xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Evening ladies - or morning/ afternoon/ whichever it is to you!! :flower:

Lovely bump pictures!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Must get around to taking one of mine...before it gets (too) big!! :haha:

Had my 16 week mid-wife appt today - I heard baby's heartbeat, and she said it was nice and strong!! YAY!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Sorry you're feeling so :sick: Mitch - know how you feel. I still have days where I feel dreadful and so nauseous and sick. I try to make the most of the days when I do feel more normal - as others have said, my doctor also confirmed that the baby will get all the nutrients it needs from you so don't worry too much hon xx

Hope you you other ladies are well and happy!! :hug:

I have just had a mega craving for orange juice - drank two large-ish glasses and could definitely do more!!! Will try and stop myself!! :blush:

BTW - Is anyone else in the UK going to do NCT Classes? I have a reservation for a course in Jan - just need to confirm by Saturday. 

xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Nicnak282 - Orange Juice is my favourite right now! It must be my craving because I have to have some OJ in the morning and I try to stick to water the rest of the day but I give in at night for another glass of OJ, man it is amazing right now! lol


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

niknak - i have booked nct also starting in Jan.

I wasnt sure at first because it is expensive but all my friends strongly recommend it so we went for it and booked it!


----------



## firsttimer1

im not too sure on NCT courses at mo as i hear such good things about my MWs classes.... gonna have a think about it :)


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my boobs itch SO much!


----------



## Nicnak282

Mrs Cupcake said:


> niknak - i have booked nct also starting in Jan.
> 
> I wasnt sure at first because it is expensive but all my friends strongly recommend it so we went for it and booked it!

Thanks Mrs Cupcake - we're also probably going to do it as our friends recommended it. They said it introduces you to couples in the same situation in your area which would be nice!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak - i've booked nct classes for late jan/first week in feb....i really want to meet other mums in area so thoigh it was worth it. 14.5 hours (2 sats and one evening) was £168 i think

FT - havent eaten anything yet :-( just been watching the final of britain and irelands next top model recorded from monday...did you see it?????? 

Wondertwins - i havent been sick at all just queasy, different to first tri as i felt nauseuous but also hungry....i have NO hunger 

Gonna try some marmite on toast soon x x


----------



## waula

booked on for nct classes in jan/feb - had lots of recommendations for it too... similarly itchy boobed, itchy belly and anyone else getting a hairy belly??!!!! xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, I've noticed hair on my belly too! I've never noticed hair on my belly before because I have light red hair, but I notice it now... yuck lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - YUP :happydance: our girl won! :) im just catching up with Made In Chelsea :) 

Mmmmm maybe i will look into NCT classes a little better. i dont want to see any gory vids of labour tho. Passing out in private is embarrassing enough! :rofl:

waula - no hair on tummy for me but quite a few women on 2nd tri have mentioned it x


----------



## wondertwins

Don't get me started on hair! I have hair on my belly, but I'm also noticing hair all over my body is getting thicker. Ewww. On the plus side, if only I start stowing some crumbs in my boobies like citymouse, then I'll definitely be ready to hibernate!


----------



## redsox

Ugh YES to the hairy belly!!! Remember I mentioned it weeks and weeks ago (think it was 11??) when there were some pregnancy updates that said we could be getting the linea nigra - and I was already complaining I was getting one - in the form of a happy trail of hair!!!!

I keep wishing for a magical beach vacation on a deserted island so I could tan my stomach and lighten those narsty hairs!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - YUP :happydance: our girl won! :) im just catching up with Made In Chelsea :)
> 
> Mmmmm maybe i will look into NCT classes a little better. i dont want to see any gory vids of labour tho. Passing out in private is embarrassing enough! :rofl:
> 
> waula - no hair on tummy for me but quite a few women on 2nd tri have mentioned it x

It was fab.....i cried a bit...so pleased and worried for myself :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

well apparently im the only one having a girl then if you lot all have hair on tummy and i dont. :rofl:

so cancel ur 20 wk gender scans ladies! Your all having boys and im having a girl. fact. because the hair myth says so ;) :rofl: ;)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Lol FT there are so many of those myths... so far i'm pretty much even with boy and girl myths that go with me... so I really have no clue as to what I am having???


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i see the loser of uk top model took it well!.... 


Spoiler
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-winner-Britain--Irelands-Next-Top-Model.html


----------



## firsttimer1

Joannaxoxo said:


> Lol FT there are so many of those myths... so far i'm pretty much even with boy and girl myths that go with me... so I really have no clue as to what I am having???

Maybe baby hasnt decided yet!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mmm.... salt and vingar crisps....


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmm..... everything...... ;)


----------



## newfielady

You ladies are funny. :haha: Just how many topics can we cover in a day? I have a loan of my friends doppler so I'm going to break it out for a try soon. :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

awesome enjoy the HB newfie :)

so :blush: - i thought peeing a little when you sneeze was something that happened in 3rd tri only??? :rofl: :sick: :rofl:

and dont laugh at me!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

oh gosh....ive finally done it... ive finally scared u all off! Now prob isnt a good time then to ask if you have all noticed that your nipples have gone darker? :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - i see the loser of uk top model took it well!....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-winner-Britain--Irelands-Next-Top-Model.html

Miserable cow :haha:...bad loser. She didnt win cos shes miserable and a bit manish. She looks fantastic and like a model...but there.are plenty like her already out there.

FT have you just embarassed yourself....time for a trip to boots??? :winkwink:


----------



## waula

hahahahahahaaha ft!!!!!!!!!!! brilliant! xx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> oh gosh....ive finally done it... ive finally scared u all off! Now prob isnt a good time then to ask if you have all noticed that your nipples have gone darker? :rofl:

No but you could hang coats off them :haha:

Breastfeeding programme on watch is a little weird


----------



## wondertwins

LOL FT!! Mine are not darker, but they seem to stand erect pretty much all the time. (Sorry for the TMI) :blush: It's kind of a problem because OH mistakes it for meaning something it doesn't actually mean, if you know what I mean. ;) (And with your itchy knees, I'm sure you know what I mean!) :flasher:


----------



## mitchnorm

Same here wondertwins :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

haha wish i had never mentioned my blinking itchy knees :rofl: :rofl:

yup mine are defo standing to attention but 100% darker. dont like it :brat:


----------



## emera35

Evening all!

Long day at work, OH has just handed me a plate of teppan style fried noodles with ginger chicken and chinese greens, i love him so much! :D


I can reccommend NCT classes to the ladies who aren't sure, i made such good friends from mine, and they were so informative. OH was loads more clued up after too, as he refused to read any books :thumbup:

You all have such lovely bumps ladies! :happydance: I'm jealous! Mine is huge, but the same as last time, its all flat in the middle so a totally weird shape.... I think my belly button is attached to my spine or something as my belly button just won't pop ever, it stayed in until 35 weeks when i had my son last time :dohh: I'll take a pic when i'm feeling less lazy!

Glad you ladies think i have a dream job :haha: I do really enjoy it, but i was on my feet for 12 hours today and my ankles are swollen, i'm retaining water so badly this time round! :wacko:

Right must eat, hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

FT, get up off the floor and put your shirt back on. :rofl: This is a respectable thread and we mean to keep it that way. 

Boobs aren't just for sex, they're also for food, and my crumby bra is proof of that. :shy:

So I've had a tough day so far. Had lunch with a friend. Is it nap time yet?

To lunch I wore a shirt I've had forever that has an empire-waist cut. So nice to walk around not holding my stomach in. But to my surprise, the bottom hem of the shirt was a little tighter than I expected it to be. So my non-bump is affecting the way my clothes fit even if you can't see it! 

Also, my Old Navy maternity jeans are nice, in case anyone's looking at that brand. I'm 5 foot 6.5 inches tall and short-waisted so lots of pants are short on me, but these are a good length. For anyone much taller than me they'd be too short.


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry your having a crap day mouse - i defo reckon its nap time for you :) its so annoying when clothes dont fit but we dont have a definate bump to show for it :cry:

right me and my weak ''below region'' and ''darker bits'' are off to :sleep:

another commute into oxford tomo. it takes me 1 hr 15 mins to get to the venue... yet 30 mins to get home! Oxford rush hour traffic is the pits!!!

NIGHT ALL XXXX


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no, I was kidding about the toughness of the day. That's literally all I've done today: drive ten minutes, eat lunch, and drive home. 

But it IS naptime! :sleep:

Good night sleepy laddies!


----------



## newfielady

This is the best I could do. I'm going to try again tonight, or maybe after I eat? I am now going to start calling my baby the wigglier because every time I got close he/she moved away again. I trying to get the video to load. It'll be here shortly. :D:thumbup:

https://s1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/?action=view&current=023.mp4


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie!! I love that sound!!! It makes me smile/cry every single time I hear it!

G'night all you sleepy Europeans.


----------



## lozza1uk

Wish I was sleepy! Felt shattered when I came to bed, now Im wide awake! 
Likewise have noticed the "standing to attention", made the mistake of walking to the fish and chip shop bra-less this evening and felt very self conscious for the first time!

I've decided against nct, really wanted to do them and am reserved on a course if I book tomorrow, but it's over one weekend, 2 days of 10-5 ina row and I just can't see myself making lasting friendships with people like that. 2 Saturday's or evenings would be ok but this feels too intense. Also it's slightly out of where I live, only by a mile, but nhs ones are 100m down the road so I think I'll just stick with them! The nct are also a lot about how you feel, and expressing emotions and I just cant see my DH taking it at all seriously, or turning up for day 2! Hope it's the right choice!


----------



## em2656

good evening and good night to those I've already missed.

So lovely to see so many cute bumps developing.

I completley relate to the weak nether regions (although in my case it's due to having had 3 kids already and never doing pelvic floor exercises ever.....so, so regret that now, yet still dont do them). I have also got very dark nipples all of a sudden, they are still very sore and my boobs have definately just had another growth spurt, hubbies pleased lol, but not allowed to touch!

I had a dream last night that my mum announced that she was also pregnant and only 3 weeks behind me! I was so incredibly mad with her! Furious that she was trying to steal our thunder and that she had behaved so irresponsibly when she's been moaning about being skint for months. I even woke up still cross with her and tbh I'm not entirely sure I'm over it lol. Was so realistic, bizarre!

Well hubby has finally conceeded and now wants us to go for an early scan hehehe
I had asked a few weeks ago, what he thought, but he said it was a waste of money when the next nhs scan was so close, so I left it at that. However I took him to mothercare today and his broodyness (is that even a word???) has definately kicked in and he's desperate to know what we're having....yay!
So gender scan is now booked in (only £50 too!) for 5pm on thursday 6th october, which is also the annicersary of the day we met...ahhh.
Soooooo excited!!!

Off to bed now with a cup of hot ribena to sooth my sore throat.

Night girls xxx


----------



## crowned

Definitely darker nipples (and bigger....:blush: ), but that happened around week 5, I think... quite a while ago, at any rate. What I've noticed is that there's the tiniest amount of something wet coming out of the left one, because it seems to be a bit damp all the time. yikes!

I love all the bump pics, and the doppler video! You just made me super excited for my mw appointment in the morning - can't wait to hear my little baby!


----------



## newfielady

We tried with the doppler again tonight. After I ate. Little bugger was on the other side this time. But we got it perfect, for about 15 seconds too. 150 BPM! Hubby asked me "where we can buy one of these things?" (meaning the doppler :haha:) I told him when I go to the "big city" with mom on Monday I'll try and pick one up. :thumbup: Glad he wants one too.


----------



## citymouse

Cool, Newfie! 

Oh, I just found a "private" (though all our healthcare is private) ultrasound place that charges $50 for gender determination (that's 32 pounds for you UK ladies)... :shock: WANT! I mean, for $50 I could find out now--or wait until November 9? 

Hmm... maybe I'll get a gift certificate and give it to DH for his birthday. :rofl:

We're going out to dinner tonight and I dread getting dressed. My stomach looks ridiculous! It looks like I took a pillow and stuffed it under my shirt, except none of it is baby bump. :cry: :shy: The rest of me is fine, but I don't know why I have this terrible belly. I can totally see getting liposuction at some point. It's so yuck. :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bumps ladies! it took me forever catching up so now im ready for bed lol. i will try to get one up tomorrow. :winkwink:

mouse- i would def be getting the early scan:thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Ha! DH totally said no at first, but he wants me to finish something by this weekend, and if I do that, I can get the early scan.


----------



## waula

morning ladies... well we've had a bit of a terrifying night... woke up at 3am for a wee and there was blood in my pants and quite a lot when i wiped and sharp pains every 10 mins. spoke to ooh doctors and they sent us to a&e. bloods ok, urine sample ok, babies hb ok and had an internal exam where they found quite a lot more older blood. early pregnancy unit wasn't open for scanning so we've been sent home under the heading of "threatened miscarriage" and told to take it easy for a few days. going to try and speak to my midwife this morning and see if she wants us to have another scan. bloody terrified. never had any spotting or anything before. got all our fingers crossed that it was just a blip. xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Im sorry to hear that Waula. I hope it all works out ok, have plenty of rest.

im sure it was just a blip xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Oh Waula, I'm sorry you're having to deal with this. 

Yes, defo call the MW and see if she can set anything else up for you or hopefully put your mind at rest a little more. 

What a horrible thing for the hospital to do though, particularly as they didn;t just book you a scan today or tomorrow. 

Sending loads of hugs and positive thoughts your way, Honey. 

xxx


----------



## em2656

So sorry Waula, how scary! Why do these things always happen in the middle of the night???
Really hope your midwife is on the ball and gets you straight in for a scan.

Hugs xxx


----------



## loolindley

Wondertwins - Congrats on your upcoming wedding (although my fish brain has made me forget when it is!!!!!

Redsox - I fear for that woman, but I would be tamping too!!! How dare she!!!! And in front of people as well. How fricking rude!!!!!!!

Kas - I'm so sorry to hear about your letter. Hopefully it will mean nothing, but it sounds like added stress that you could live without. Am keeping my fingers crossed that they realise what an obvious asset you are to their company! :hugs: Btw, defo a more defined bump this week.

Mitch - Nice bump! I see what you mean by the fact you have popped! Lovely! And Please please just try and eat something little. Even if it is making you gag, the baby would appreciate some food!!! Are you taking vits? Just to make sure that they are giving you what food isn't :hugs:

kkl12 - Another lush bump!!!!! :hugs:

MrsCupcake and Nicknak - congrats on the heartbeat concert!!! I'm hoping to hear one next Thurs, and it will be my first time hearing too!!! 

FT - Tenna Lady for you, my friend!!! and yes to the nipples going darker thing. What on earth is that all about!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Waula - I am so sorry to hear you are going through this, and really hope that it is nothing. Take the doctors advice, and take complete rest for a few days. Will they have you in for another scan? I am so sorry honey. xxxx :hug:

AFM, It felt like a very long night at work, and from when it started going dark (about 8pm) I was just yawning constantly. I thought I would have a great nights sleep, but I kept having nightmares. I wont bore you with them, but they were train related, and not very nice, so I ended up having to read to take my mind off them. Another late tonight. Marvellous.

Going for a quick swim now though - the only advantage of being on lates is that I can go swimming too!

Waula, you are really in my thoughts today. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Em - great news about gender private scan.....i dont think i'd get one that cheaper around here. Bloody Surrey inflate price of everything :nope:. I have til 26th to wait still but i then we are still in the not finding out camp :haha:

Waula - that must have been such a shock.....glad you got to here babies hb, hope everythings ok. I am sure its just a blip....let us know how you get on :hugs:

So last night managed marmite on toast...thats all. Feel alot better today but soooo tired. Had a friggin fox in our garden making a righut racket...i think it woke Archie, our little cat, up and he was scrattching on door. Hubby had to take him back to bed:haha:...likehavinjg a baby!!!!

So its so easy to do these pelvic floor exercises eh? Could do incar...but i keep forgetting :nope:

Happy Thursday everyonex x


----------



## loolindley

Oh, I'm an ORANGE!!!!

Congrats to all you new fruited ladies too! xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo -i am on a barrage of pre-natal vitamins so i am happier about that...i am eating so badly...need to get more fruit and veg and calcium down me....starting to feel real guilty :cry:

And yeah on orange wooooop


----------



## lauraclili

I'm with you all on the darker nipples thing. I actually asked about this as mine are... very different :blush: 

Anyway, MW said that the theory is that being darker makes it easier for the baby to see so it's like a target on your chest for baby to aim for for feeding...


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula, hope everything works out OK, will be keeping everything crossed. :hugs:

Kelly & Looley - congrats on being the baseline newfruiters at 18 weeks! 18 weeks still seems miles away to me. I'm not sure what fruit you've become, hopefully one of you will post so we can work it out! Also Redsox, MsCrow etc, happy newfruiting day!


----------



## lauraclili

Sweet potato?


----------



## lozza1uk

Sorry Loo - didn't scroll over to the right of Citymouse's newfruit chart - congrats on being an orange!


----------



## lozza1uk

lauraclili said:


> Sweet potato?

Surely they're one of the least standard sized vegetables in existence!


----------



## lauraclili

:rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning people! And Happy Wednesday!! 

Joanna &#8211; I'm going to see the in laws this weekend and know they will all see a difference as well. I love my little bump!
And newfie I&#8217;ve started speaking to my bump/LO as well. 

Redsox that women sounds quite rude! I think she needs talking to!

Firsttimer I hope everything is ok with work! Not really something you need to worry about right now. And in your week 16 picture your bum looks smaller but your belly bigger! I&#8217;d go for that being good all round! (just sent the J-Lo bum comment lol)

Laura &#8211; Congrats on the scan! 

Citymouse trying to get my head around that older younger baby thing hurt a little! Lol 

Mitch, KKI12 and Waula - awesome bump pictures! 



It seems funny that to start with we were all so early in our pregnancies when we started talking thinking about when we would have bumps seemed like ages away.
Once we get the internet up and running at home, hopefully this will be next week, I will up load my own bump pic. I actually think I'm quite big now But I'm a couple of weeks ahead of some of you now and have only just popped. 

I've actually given up trying to catch up *hangs head in shame*

How is everyone today?


----------



## littleANDlost

Waula! only just read your post! I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a scary night, If it helps when i had a late misscaridge they could tell from the internal examination that it was happening and if the babies heart beat is ok it seems more hopefully. I doubt they would have sent you home either if they thought it was really bad. I;m keeoing everything crossed for you that you and your little bean are ok! xx


----------



## mitchnorm

LandL - its Thursday!!!!! :haha: although i did have to check when i read your post :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> LandL - its Thursday!!!!! :haha: although i did have to check when i read your post :winkwink:

:dohh::rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Ladies :wave: Hope you are all well (sorry I cant catch up)

Today ive 'new veggied' into a sweet potato! :dance: 

Looking forward to being fruits again from next week, veggies make me :sick: at the moment! :dohh::haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

ohhh :( baby brain much! I said this to my OH this morning and he corrected me then and said it was thursday as well. oops!

Kelly - i'll be happy to get back to fruits to as being an onion doesn&#8217;t sound as nice as an orange!


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, I didn't want you to feel guilty babe, I'm just worried, especially as you are working so hard as well. You body needs fuel under normal circumstances, never mind when you are growing a baby :hugs: I wish there was something (anything) that you fancied! How about nuts or cereal bars? A little block of cheese for calcium maybe? Good that you are on good prenatals and i'm sure they will give your baby everything it needs.

I just got back from swimming, and I found it really really hard today. I just didn't seem to be making any progress. Possibly my body telling me to call it quits for this week! :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm really craving cheese! i've had a cheese sandwhich two cheese strings and two babybels and im sat at my desk at work singing the cheese song 'Cheese cheese cheese, cheese cheese, i like cheese, cheese cheese cheese' 
Maybe you should have tomorrow off from swimming loo you don't want to do to much.


----------



## loolindley

Yeah, I think I will hun. 

I love cheese too. Cheese on Everything! Cheese for president! Om nom nom nom nom :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

i've eaten all my cheese for today though already, i thought id brought enough to last me! I'm also eating tomatos whole at the moment, and not the cherry ones, the normal big ones, i eat them like apples, everyone at work is starting to take the piss now. They are nice so nice though and really fill the gap! 

do you go swimming everyday now?


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Mitch, I didn't want you to feel guilty babe, I'm just worried, especially as you are working so hard as well. You body needs fuel under normal circumstances, never mind when you are growing a baby :hugs: I wish there was something (anything) that you fancied! How about nuts or cereal bars? A little block of cheese for calcium maybe? Good that you are on good prenatals and i'm sure they will give your baby everything it needs.

Aaaw thanks Loo.....I had some peanut butter on toast this morning....I was actually hungry :happydance:. However, I think it gets worse during the day....I now feel a little sick again. I must say I could eat cheese right now.....on what though?? Mmm toast is not a good option...maybe I'll just stuff a couple of little blocks in mmmmmm

I actually just want to sleep some more :sleep:


----------



## littleANDlost

when i was suffering with MS i found it actually got worse when i was tired. I started napping as soon as i got in from work and actually find this helped. I wish there was some magic thing that stopped you feeling sick :(


----------



## Nicnak282

LandL - mmmmmmmmmm, tomatoes and cheese - make nicnak a happy gal! :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin: 

I spent the first 4-5 weeks of pregnancy eating tomatoes by the bag-full...my sister always came over with a punnet when she visited - they just tasted so fresh and now I'm starting to crave them again!!! Hoping that means the bloody MS is finally starting to ease...fingers crossed. 

Poor you Mitch - if you can nap, then do so. I'm rubbish at napping at the best of times so don't take my own advice but I have heard that being tired can make the sickness worse. :hug: hope your appetite comes back soon hon xx

Loo - so impressed by your swimming!! Go girl!! :happydance::happydance: I've been doing lots of walking but just cannie get up the motivation to get in a swimming costume!! LOL!

Hope you all get to enjoy the beautiful sunshine :flower:

xxx


----------



## loolindley

you could try some of the clasic cheese on crackers, or, you know, just celebrate the cheese for what it is and just have it by itself!!

L&L, I try and go 3 times a week, but I have been 4 times this week because excessed a bit over the weekend with a takeaway and a meal out. I never do too much, somewhere between 30 and 40 minutes, and I stick to breststroke so I dont get puffed out. I'm really enjoying it though and definitely feeling energised afterwards.


----------



## littleANDlost

Loo - that sounds tiring to me lol. I need to start doing something like that though!

I was just posting on a board in second tri and wanted to know your opinions on the matter, It was discussing the flu jab and who was getting it
i wanted it, but my OH is a microbiologist and FIL is a doctor, neither think i should have it as apparently they make it using last years flu virus which means it would work for that one but this years virus is different and it can, apparently, make you more likely to get it. 
However I had flu last year and ended up in hospital for a couple of days as I passed out from dehydration and was very weak and my stats where very low. It was horrible and I can&#8217;t imagine getting that while pregnant.
My OH has said if I want the jab he only requests I let him look into it further before getting it, so I don&#8217;t know if I will or not. 

Are you ladies planning on having it?

P.S I just got tomato juice all over my keyboard!


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- I'm so sorry you're going through this!! I will cross everything I have (which currently includes 30 toes and 30 fingers) for extra good luck. Let us know how things go today, and you'll definitely be in our thoughts. :hugs:

Mitch- Regarding the pelvic floor exercises, I'm in the same boat. They're not hard, and they don't take long, but I keep forgetting about them. I'm hoping to keep the peezing to a minimum, so I should set myself a reminder each day!

Citymouse- I know how you feel about your belly. Somehow I'm guessing they won't do lipo on pregnant women. :haha: Currently my entire mid-section has expanded even though my uterus is nowhere near that big. That's why I say I look like I have a whiskey barrel instead of a baby bump. :( For whatever it's worth, I found that my new pair of Old Navy maternity jeans and my super long maternity tank top (also from Old Navy) did the best job of making me "look" pregnant. If only I could wear jeans to work!

To all the sweet potatoes- Congrats! And on a side note, I had the biggest, yummiest plate of oven-baked sweet potato fries (or chips to you Brits?) for dinner last night. MmmmMmMmmMMm


----------



## wondertwins

L&L- I will probably not get the flu shot, but I'm torn. I have never had the shot, but I have also never had the flu. So I wonder if I would be tempting fate by having the shot for the first time now. Of course, I don't think science recognizes "tempting fate" as a legitimate threat. :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I ate some strawberries too :happydance: but now want chips too....thanks Waula :haha:

L&L - Mmmmm I saw the posting about the flu jab...I must say the midwife hasnt mentioned it to me but I also know that it is recommended to pregnant ladies. I work in the medical industry (not as well connected as your OH by any means) and I totally believe in vaccinations and their effectiveness. I also know that the flu jab is based on last years flu virus - but I heard that they also did some mutation prediction which tries to adjust the vaccine to mimic what this years will be like. My dad is 80 now and has some health issues and he gets it every year and never gets the flu so I believe it does have some accurate effectiveness. 

However, I very rarely get colds / flus and usually not severe (but before pregnancy I could dose up on drugs!!!).....soooo I am 50:50 to be honest.

I think the fact that you got sooo ill from it last year would make it a very good idea to seriously consider it.

Let us know what your hubby finds out and recommends as there will be lots of us on here in same boat. I am seeing midwife next week so will mention it then

M x


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - thanks, i knew there was another question i wanted to ask my midwife earlier this week, you've just reminded me what it was! I'm waiting to see if i'm invited into the surgery, which I assume I will be being pregnant. I'll probably have it - I never normally get colds or flu (get a mild cold every 2-3 years) but who knows. My dad had flu last year and was in bed for a week - i don't want that, especially over Christmas!


----------



## blessedmomma

waula- hope everything is ok. get some rest and find out about a scan :hugs:

i do the pelvic floor exercises and it helps me to be able to push really well when that comes time, but doesnt help with the peezes. i hope im a freak and it helps someone else :blush:

i wont be getting the flu shot:nope:


----------



## KellyC75

littleANDlost said:


> I was just posting on a board in second tri and wanted to know your opinions on the matter, It was discussing the flu jab and who was getting it
> i wanted it, but my OH is a microbiologist and FIL is a doctor, neither think i should have it as apparently they make it using last years flu virus which means it would work for that one but this years virus is different and it can, apparently, make you more likely to get it.
> However I had flu last year and ended up in hospital for a couple of days as I passed out from dehydration and was very weak and my stats where very low. It was horrible and I cant imagine getting that while pregnant.
> My OH has said if I want the jab he only requests I let him look into it further before getting it, so I dont know if I will or not.
> 
> Are you ladies planning on having it?
> 
> P.S I just got tomato juice all over my keyboard!


I just got my letter through from the Doctors inviting me to go for my flu jab, I really dont know what to do? :shrug:

Gonna go look for that post in 2nd Tri :coffee:


----------



## lauraclili

littleANDlost said:


> Loo - that sounds tiring to me lol. I need to start doing something like that though!
> 
> I was just posting on a board in second tri and wanted to know your opinions on the matter, It was discussing the flu jab and who was getting it
> i wanted it, but my OH is a microbiologist and FIL is a doctor, neither think i should have it as apparently they make it using last years flu virus which means it would work for that one but this years virus is different and it can, apparently, make you more likely to get it.
> However I had flu last year and ended up in hospital for a couple of days as I passed out from dehydration and was very weak and my stats where very low. It was horrible and I cant imagine getting that while pregnant.
> My OH has said if I want the jab he only requests I let him look into it further before getting it, so I dont know if I will or not.
> 
> Are you ladies planning on having it?
> 
> P.S I just got tomato juice all over my keyboard!

I am! I wasn't going to because although I work in a school I rarely get anything. However, one of my friends lost her baby at 23 weeks and nearly died through having the flu while pregnant last year. 

I can't imagine going through that if there was anything I could do to avoid it. 

xx


----------



## newfielady

waula- keeping you in my thoughts.
Loo- I posted the baby heartbeat. :haha: Don't beat yourself out with too much swimming.
mitch - I don't feel :sick: anymore *knock on wood* but I still am off food. I try to force down a fruit and a glass a milk a day but other than that it's just crap I'm eating. :wacko:We're having bbq this weekend with a mustard and pasta salad. yummy, hopefully I can enjoy it. :D
Regarding the flu shot, I asked the doctor and he said no. I'm going to as at the HBC today and see what they say. Also, I have to go the the NP today (get my lady bits checked out :dohh: lol) and I will ask her as well. When I get the flu, I _get the flu._ And I usually get every flu that's on the go. :wacko:


----------



## lauraclili

Also, cheese is amazing! 

All this talk has just 'made' me go and make toasted cheese sandwiches! :D 

x


----------



## littleANDlost

if it was just my decision I would have it. I always said I had the flu when it was just a cold but when I really get the flu it was like death warmed up and I do not want that while I'm meant to be protecting the LO from that kind of thing right now. I think OH is just being over protective really but the LO growing inside me is just as much his responsibility so I will let him look into it all further and let you all know what he says and if I decide to get it or not. Just wondered if anyone has been given any sort of advise from MW&#8217;s or doctors.


----------



## KellyC75

Cheese :sick::haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I want chips...and I am talking proper chip shop ones....loads of salt and vinegar :brat:....I blame you Wondertwins :haha: x


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> if it was just my decision I would have it. I always said I had the flu when it was just a cold but when I really get the flu it was like death warmed up and I do not want that while I'm meant to be protecting the LO from that kind of thing right now. I think OH is just being over protective really but the LO growing inside me is just as much his responsibility so I will let him look into it all further and let you all know what he says and if I decide to get it or not. Just wondered if anyone has been given any sort of advise from MWs or doctors.

Mine never mentioned at week 9 appt....but I am seeing her next week...will let everyone know what she says x


----------



## wondertwins

Do it, Mitch. You deserve it!! :) And yes to lots of salt!!! (BTW, I read that pregnant women should _not _cut down on their salt intake unless the doctor specifically advises them to. YAY for salt!)


----------



## loolindley

MITCH - go out and get a chippy lunch whilst you still fancy eating something!!!!!! Yummy, loads of salt and vinegar too. mmmmmmmmmm.

L&L, I will be having the flu jab because I am asthmatic, so I stand a greater risk anyway, without even considering the pregnancy, although in the past I have had the jab, and still got flu!!! I think all we can do on this is take the docs and midwifes advice? xx

Right! I have to get ready for work. This sucks going in at this time. Wish I could have a can of coke to wake me up later!


----------



## littleANDlost

i had fish and chip shops chips at the weekend!!! oohhh they were nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

your hours really do suck Loo :( i feel for you. xx


----------



## lozza1uk

I had fish & chips last night, with loads of salt & vinegar, then put extra on at home!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So sleepy this morning :sleep: It's a yucky rainy day so that is not helping me wake up lol. 

I want chips and cheese now too... good thing I brought a little baggy of chips (crisps) to work today... mmmmm....


----------



## 2nd time

hope everyone is feeling good i am getting fed up already i have dentist on sat morning having a fron tooth crowned no looking forward to it


----------



## wondertwins

bad news = my nipples are ridiculously itchy

good news = my finger nails have been growing like crazy which makes them perfect for scratching itchy boobs. :rofl:

(now I just have to figure out how not to be obvious at work when I stick my hands down my dress)


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmmm yummy yummy yummy chips (aka fries) - loads of salt and vinegar. Am shovelling them down right now in case I go off them quickly! :smug:


----------



## littleANDlost

wondertwins I&#8217;m always here with my hands down my dress adjusting and itching! I think all dignity has gone since being pregnant.


----------



## littleANDlost

i hope your belly accepts them mitch! :) xx


----------



## newfielady

I find myself always scratching my boobs. I don't even think about it any more :dohh:. 
And now I want mcd's fries again. Thanks guys.


----------



## 2nd time

anyone else go an itch bum mine is driving me mad and you efo cant scratch that i public lol


----------



## crowned

Morning ladies! Went to the midwife today, and got to hear baby's heartbeat! Haven't heard it in forever, as we couldn't find it at 11 week appt, so it was SO nice to hear it again. Bubs even kicked the doppler while we were listening! A nice, strong 146 bpm, which is awesome. So HAPPY!!


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> Morning ladies! Went to the midwife today, and got to hear baby's heartbeat! Haven't heard it in forever, as we couldn't find it at 11 week appt, so it was SO nice to hear it again. Bubs even kicked the doppler while we were listening! A nice, strong 146 bpm, which is awesome. So HAPPY!!

Fantastic Crowned.....wonder if I will get to listen to mine at midwife appt next week (though I have got a doppler I guess :haha:).


----------



## littleANDlost

That&#8217;s awesome Crowned! I'm a tiny bit jealous, still not heard our bubbas heart beat at all. Hoping we can next week at my midwife appointment. Glad everything is going ok though


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thats great news Crowned... I haven't heard bubs heart beat yet but have seen it flickering away on the scan we had a few weeks ago. Can't wait for my next doctor's appointment and we will be using the doppler but thats not until Oct 17th.

For all of you with itchy boobs... have you been moisturizing them when getting out of the shower? That seems to help for me, I just use a light moisturizer... but put the good Palmers stuff on the belly lol.


----------



## 2nd time

i heard baby yesterday at mf app which was nice as i had been a bi worriedit was 165 ish so acording to old wifes tale it could be girly number three


----------



## waula

thanks for everyone's messages. just spoke to my normal midwife and she just says keep feet up for next few days and we have to see how things go. going over to my mum's for some enforced rest and dh joining me there saturday...
they won't scan me again until 20 weeks, fairly glad i have my own cattle scanner and that i can have a check and see that its ok - just hope placenta doing ok. still spotting but no where near as much so fingers crossed... take it easy please ladies - i think i'm going to take it down a notch or two from now - properly scared me in case i've done a bit much and that's what has caused the bleed. take care over the weekend xxxxx


----------



## citymouse

Waula, how scary. :hugs: I know you're taking it easy, just try not to worry too much.

Mitch, is this residual morning sickness? The reason I ask is that all my friends who are moms, even those who had no ms, have said that in second tri they get nauseated from not eating regularly or not getting enough protein. 

Happy newfruiting/newvegging!

I woke up last night to find myself sleeping on my stomach. Naughty me!

As far as kegel exercises go, my OB said she thinks they help more after the baby's born than before. So I've been lazy about it.


----------



## redsox

Little and Lost - Yes to tomatoes and cheese! Cheese cheese Cheese! I love it so much. Too bad it does nothing but keep me stopped up. :wacko:

As for the flu shot - my OB office told me to get it and my friend's midwife did as well. I am quite nervous about it, but know I need to pull the trigger and just do it as having the flu would be far worse for me and baby. As far as I know it seems to be the norm in the US for pregnant women to get flu shots. I was told at my 12 week appointment to go get one. 15 weeks today and I still haven't done it....eek! Tell us what you and OH decide. 

Waula - I am so glad to hear that the bleeding is easing up and that you can go rest at your mom's. Quite annoyed that they won't scan you for reassurance, but I guess the way to look at that is that if they aren't worried, then you shouldn't be. Thank goodness for cattle scanning! ;) Take it easy and know we'll be thinking of you and praying. 

Happy to report on this end my biggest drama is my baseball team's epic collapse last night. It was honestly one of the most intense nights of baseball and we came out on the devastating end of it all, but man, it reminded me why I love to watch it so much!!! FT - Almost the equivalent of a soccer team being blown out 4-0 and then in the last two minutes winning it 4-5. It was INSANE!!!!!!! At least now I can go to sleep before midnight as we are done until April. WOW - that just made me realize this was the last time I watched baseball alone!!! I will be bringing baby into this torturous obsession next season!!!!!!!! I am a terrible mother already. At least the kid will learn to lose. :haha:

Citymouse - I sleep on my stomach ALL the time!!! Trying not to freak out about it as I have been told that it will be uncomfortable or hard for me to do before it would ever actually be a problem for baby. I have been trying so hard to train myself out of it, but I wake up on my back, which I think is even worse circulation-wise. Ugh - might be time to invest in a pillow.


----------



## MsCrow

Hello ladies
Just got home from a long conference week, how are things? What has been happening? I see something happened to you Waula? Please forgive me for not attempting to catch up since last Saturday.
I'm exhausted and taking the newspaper to the pub for a ginger beer in the sun. Told the main other group of people I'm pregnant and everyone was lovely.
Zzzzzz


----------



## mitchnorm

Redsox - definately get one of those pillows. I got mine at the weekend - I thought it was a little early but I love sleeping on my stomach but want to stop...just like having the feeling of something against my belly when I sleep....so although I dont have too much of a bump to support yet, its nice to hug up to to fall asleep :sleep:

Talking about sleep - I could do with a nap :haha:

Citymouse - no sickness, just nausea but yeah could be to do with irrgeular eating. You sort of get into a spiral - fell sick, dont want to eat, but eating make you stop feeling sick :nope:. I will try more protein...my diet is shocking, i need to remember its not just me in this body anymore :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi ladies! Only popping in as I've got no laptop tonight just phone, plus me and dh are going out for meal then to watch footy :happydance:

Just wanted to say to waula - take the mw's advice And reeeeally relax. No cleaning etc! Lots of love xxx

Talk to u all properly tomo eve! Xxx


----------



## citymouse

Welcome back, MsCrow! 

Mitch, yeah, I had that pretty bad from 10-13 weeks. What I did was eat a small, easy breakfast (Cheerios) first, and then when I felt a little better after that, I ate protein (a chicken sausage). And then I felt fine... until the next time I got hungry. 

I still feel barfy if I wait too long to eat. 

UH OH -- do you ladies hear the "Jaws" theme playing?

The cleaning ladies are here! :argh:


----------



## crowned

Glad you're doing a bit better Waula! We're all thinking of you!


----------



## wondertwins

MsCrow, yesterday we were really concerned to know happened to your 2nd cupcake. I hope it was tasty.

Speaking of cake.... my coworkers just threw the the sweetest little bridal shower for me at lunch. We had the most incredible caramel crunch cake! It was five layers of soft, luscious cake with scrumptious caramel icing in between each layer and tasty walnuts on the outside. (I took some leftovers). :)

24 hours until my wedding. I'm not nervous, but I've cried about 4 times this morning because I'm a hormonal mess. I'm hoping that tomorrow will be a happy, tear-free zone.


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh fantastic wondertwins...was trying to remember when your wedding was. You must be so excited...did you get your dress sorted etc? We are so expecting photos asap.:happydance:

Are you having a honeymoon or any time away afterwards?? X


----------



## citymouse

Get it all out of your system today, wondertwins! Every bride I know had a freakout the day before the wedding. It's totally normal. Just let out all the steam so you can enjoy tomorrow!


----------



## wondertwins

Thanks, mitch. I have my dress, some great shoes and a little birdcage veil. I am definitely excited about my outfit. 

We both love to travel and always wanted to take a great trip for a honeymoon. However, my OH is incredibly busy right now, and I don't really feel up to the types of physically intensive trips we normally take. So we are going to take a little honeymoon at the end of October when my OH has a couple days off. We're going to stay at a nice hotel, and I plan to eat lots of room service and spend most of my days in the spa. :) (Actually, we're headed west to citymouse's side of the country. I'll be sure to wave!)


----------



## citymouse

wondertwins said:


> Thanks, mitch. I have my dress, some great shoes and a little birdcage veil. I am definitely excited about my outfit.
> 
> We both love to travel and always wanted to take a great trip for a honeymoon. However, my OH is incredibly busy right now, and I don't really feel up to the types of physically intensive trips we normally take. So we are going to take a little honeymoon at the end of October when my OH has a couple days off. We're going to stay at a nice hotel, and I plan to eat lots of room service and spend most of my days in the spa. :) (Actually, we're headed west to citymouse's side of the country. I'll be sure to wave!)

Yay, hello! :hi:


----------



## pristock230

Hey Ladies. Hope all is well with you on this fine Thursday - well I don't know how fine it is cause the MS has come back :( so sad - I have a day off and I am laid up in bed, not that I am really complaining about laying in bed, I just wish I felt better, and I'm not sure why I am getting sick all the sudden again. 

How are you ladies doing with weight gain? I weigh myself each day at work but I still haven't gained anything, I actually think I lost some - I don't think my midwife will be too happy with me - anyone else feel the same?

RedSox - Classic Boston baseball! a big meltdown when it really mattered, I didn't even stay up for it cause I figured they would lose but I had no clue the Rays would make that crazy comeback!

Waula - Please rest, you are def. in my thoughts! Stay strong

wondertwins - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## mitchnorm

Pristock - me me me....i have gained no weight at all and in fact may have lost a couple of pounds. Was worried, glad someone else is in the same boat :thumbup:. 

Not sure what midwifes gonna say


----------



## citymouse

Don't worry, I'm sure you girls will join the rest of us blimpies soon enough. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure you girls will join the rest of us blimpies soon enough. :rofl:

I have a feeling i'll be unlucky enough to have massive weight gain and overtake you all :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

hi girls, you all ok??

had an overnight stay at hosp last night because of bleeding. very glad to be discharge as i was stuck on the ward with all the grannies. not cool.

we're both ok tho xx


----------



## redsox

x-amy-x said:


> hi girls, you all ok??
> 
> had an overnight stay at hosp last night because of bleeding. very glad to be discharge as i was stuck on the ward with all the grannies. not cool.
> 
> we're both ok tho xx

Oy! Amy - so glad to hear all is okay. I am SO sorry you had a scare though. Just try to relax and take it easy love.


----------



## x-amy-x

that'll probably just be the 1st of many admissions. They're trying to be really cautious with me this time so any bleeding and i'll be in for observation. Very glad to be home though as i didnt get much sleep. Did get to see bean though and all is well..

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312143_10150334305103394_532428393_8015208_2035243099_n.jpg 

any guesses from the nub?? im poo at it lol


----------



## pristock230

Citymouse - I have a bump just have lost weight, weird

Mitch - glad I am not alone, I go back to the Midwife next week so I hope to get back to the weight I was last visit

amy - glad your ok, but get some rest


----------



## citymouse

Amy, glad all is okay and that you're under good supervision! Take it easy!


----------



## wondertwins

To all of you skinny minnies who have lost weight... I have a few pounds I can send your way. I've gained 6.5 lbs already and 4 of it came _really _suddenly. I guess I should lay off the cake. :)


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies, the NP wouldn't do the pap. She said it's safer to have it before 10 weeks. But where I had a miscarriage before then they didn't feel like it was safe to do until 12 weeks. So she told me to not get one done at all! :wacko:
you girls with the scares. Thinking of you. Hope all goes well and you're feeling %100 again soon. :D
Got lot's more booklets at HBC so I'm off to do more reading. And :lucky us) we got to watch a movie on 2 ladies giving birth. And they were having hard labor. :shockl:


----------



## newfielady

Also, the NP was not pleased that I had lost 4 lbs. She said we I was so small I shouldn't lose any weight. So I better start packing on the lbs before my next visit :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

Amy- glad you're okay, and glad you got to see your little bean. No guesses regarding gender from me. I'm no good at guessing that stuff.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry to you ladies with the scares, hope things turn out ok for you an bubs... looks like your in good hands though. 

Wondertwins: your allowed to have extra lbs then the rest of us considering you have 2 in there!


----------



## wondertwins

True, Joanna. But 6.5 lbs at 14 weeks is on the "above average" side even for twins. I guess I'm just an over-achiever. :)


----------



## vampybear

im due march 18th and totally bricking it lol


----------



## crowned

pristock, I lost 5 lbs due to morning sickness in the first trimester and have gained two since then, so I'm still at 3 lbs less than what I started at. I guess it;s time to EAT! :haha:


----------



## Kel127

I lost 11lbs in the 1st trimester, and only this week gained 1lb back.


----------



## lozza1uk

I weighed myself this morning and think I've put on 5lbs, although not exactly sure what I started at!
Amy - glad you're ok.
Citymouse - did you survive the cleaners today?
Wondertwins - best of luck for your wedding tomorrow, enjoy every minute!
FT - sorry to see the spurs score, still time for it to turn round!


----------



## citymouse

lozza1uk said:


> Citymouse - did you survive the cleaners today?

I did. :swoon: I did tell them to stay out of the fridge, though! (Politely.) I'm scared to see whether they ignored what I said about (not!) folding the clothes in the bedroom.


----------



## em2656

Have a fantastic day tomorrow Wondertwins xx

Definately thinking of both the ladies with scares (sorry I've forgotten names already and I already went back to check once, baby brain!), take it easy and rest up xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

vampy- :wave:

wondertwins- yay congrats for tomorrow. hope we get to see some pics:wedding:

amy- please take it easy and rest up. hope baby and momma stay ok! :hugs:


----------



## pooch

i've been looking at the bump threads and i'm getting scared. some of them look so painful! my husband was disturbed at the bills game this weekend, some preggo had her shirt pulled up with her bump exposed and she wrote on it 'there's a bills fan in here'. haha. they actually sell shirts that say that, hopefully once it gets colder she'll opt for that instead.


----------



## crowned

pooch said:


> i've been looking at the bump threads and i'm getting scared. some of them look so painful! my husband was disturbed at the bills game this weekend, some preggo had her shirt pulled up with her bump exposed and she wrote on it 'there's a bills fan in here'. haha. they actually sell shirts that say that, hopefully once it gets colder she'll opt for that instead.

Pooch, why do you think it looks painful? Because of stretching skin? That lady at the game sounds crazy!


----------



## citymouse

There is a baby name on this site that fills me with a fresh dose of horror every time I see it. Just sitting here shuddering for a few minutes. :shock:


----------



## pooch

crowned said:


> pooch said:
> 
> 
> i've been looking at the bump threads and i'm getting scared. some of them look so painful! my husband was disturbed at the bills game this weekend, some preggo had her shirt pulled up with her bump exposed and she wrote on it 'there's a bills fan in here'. haha. they actually sell shirts that say that, hopefully once it gets colder she'll opt for that instead.
> 
> Pooch, why do you think it looks painful? Because of stretching skin? That lady at the game sounds crazy!Click to expand...

Yes and even now im getting uncomfortablelaying down to sleep...i guess theresnothing i can do but embrace it!


----------



## kymied

I think my uterus is going to pop soon. I found it, it's right below my belly button. My belly is SO itchy. I put on stretchy pants not because my belly's big but because it's ITCHY! I picked up some stretch mark cream but I don't want to put it on because I have so many zits already. Seriously I have four zits in a one inch square! And they hurt too.

Anyway, I have to go to a formal thing in November. Do you guys think either of these would be good to wear, I thought empire waist would allow enough flowiness for a baby bump.
https://holyclothing.com/index.php/roxy-boho-floral-embroidered-ruched-gypsy-hem-maxi-sun-dress.html
https://holyclothing.com/index.php/fleur-empire-waist-flutter-sleeve-v-neck-ruffled-gypsy-dress.html
I like the sleeves on the long one and the hem on the shorter one....

So I'm starting to get used to falling asleep on my side though I wake up on my back. But I can sleep with a fuller bladder on my side!


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, ladies, I'm only on for a minute, and I won't be around tomorrow. :happydance: But I wanted to stop by and first, thank you for all the well wishes, and second tell you to all stop what you're doing and immediately order this dress!!! Just look what it did to me! It makes my bump look like a downright proper bump rather than a gigantic sack of lumpy bloat! :thumbup: And as an added bonus, from the front, it shows off the boobies (a/k/a crumb shelf) quite nicely which my OH will appreciate. This is what I'll wear tomorrow. :wedding:

(The dress is super cheap from Motherhood Maternity - https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=903410022&MasterCategory_Id=MC3)
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## citymouse

You look great, wondertwins! 

And your use of "crumb shelf" totally made me LOL. I'm going to just start calling my boobs "the crumb shelf." Until, of course, they become the milk truck.

Have a wonderful, wonderful, amazing day tomorrow! 

And I think I'm going to order that dress! I have a couple of events in November I'll need a dress for!


----------



## citymouse

I like this dress, too... https://www.shabbyapple.com/p-942-neapolitan.aspx

Most of Shabby Apple's maternity stuff is really cute. Some of it is a little weird, LOL.

(But it's all expensive, of course. :dohh: )


----------



## blessedmomma

wondertwins- thats a gorgeous bump!!!!! :flower:

i havent gained a pound but def have a bump going on. im gonna try to get a pic up tomorrow. DH is taking a half day tomorrow so will have a minute to myself :thumbup:

citymouse-WHAT IS THE NAME??????


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied, wondertwins, citymouse- love all of the dresses!:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Okay, all... off for DH's birthday dinner!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay happy birthday to DH :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Happy Friday ladies!! :dance:

Wondertwins - happy wedding day Hun, can't wait to see photos :)

I've got my 16w appt with mw at 10:50 then bk to work. Weighed myself this morn and I've put on 3 pounds since week 10 - hope that's about right as got no idea! 

got an 80s zumba party tonight - will post a pic of me when ready looking all stupid and colourful :)


----------



## 2nd time

i think i migh be an onion today lol


----------



## 2nd time

2nd time said:


> i think i migh be an onion today lol

i am lol i am an onion hame i can be a pickeled onion lol


----------



## MsCrow

Morning ladies

Have a wonderful day Wondertwins :) 

Citymouse, I love all those dresses.

I returned home to a letter from the hospital, the risk of Downs came out as 1 in 28,000. I'm happy with that.

I feel like a bump might appear soon, no itchiness, just a feeling of heaviness there.

So tired today. I have to revise like a crazy woman for my viva on Monday but all I want to do is sleep. The conference exhausted me and the food was crapola so I just came home craving green veg. 

Tell us what happens in your MW appointment FT as I have mine on Tuesday.


----------



## firsttimer1

2Nd time - yay for being an onion, pickled or not :)

Mscrow - will update u all tonight xx

Just hoping my weight is ok! X


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> 2Nd time - yay for being an onion, pickled or not :)
> 
> Mscrow - will update u all tonight xx
> 
> Just hoping my weight is ok! X

I am expecting to get grief from my midwife next week.....went on the scales this morning and have lost 4 pounds from pre-pregnancy weight. Doesnt look like it and not sure how that happened as I havent been sick...I must have one hungry baby thats zapping all nutrients :haha:

Good luck at midwife - dont forget your pee sample :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh yeah....I really have to crack on with my marketing project and research today...........DULL!!! Which means I really have to stop coming on here for chats :haha:

Will be on tonight....hubby is out for dinner with his mates so house to myself


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow - almost nothing happened in my 16 week appt which i had tuesday. She asked if I was OK, took blood pressure, wanted a urine sample (which i'd forgotten) and then I had to beg her to use the Sonicaid to hear the heartbeat as apparently Trafford doesn't do it before 25 weeks now as they won't do an extra scan if they can't hear it. Reading everyone else's experience though that seems to be localised here!

2ndtime - congrats on newfruiting today!

Has anyone else noticed their bump looking a bit lopsided? I was lying on my back this morning in bed and noticed my left side was sticking up further than my right! It's level when i'm stood up. Can definitely feel my uterus now.


----------



## firsttimer1

I always think I can feel more on the right! But im prob lying down wonky :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey Lozza

Thanks for that. I had no idea the MW might potentially try to find the heart beat. Gosh I really hope mine will, having not had a doppler and mostly feeling ok, I'd love a reassurance. I guess it's all a bit routine until the 20 week scan?!?

I have no bump....yet. So I can't comment on lopsidedness. Have I missed any good bump updates?


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies! 

Waula- I think taking it easy is the best thing you can do! Though I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s nothing you&#8217;ve done that has caused the bleed. I'm sure I'm not the only one who will be thinking about you this weekend!

Amy &#8211; glad to hear your both doing ok! I hope you are taking it very easy and not lifting a finger! 

I&#8217;m so excited for wondertwins today!! I hope she has an amazing day and can&#8217;t wait to hear from her! 

Vampbear &#8211; hey there, and welcome to the mad house!

WOOOO for Onions 2nd time! 

Lozza1uk &#8211; when I'm lying on my back I can see or feel a larger bump in my belly, normally lower down, which we think just depends on where the baby is and the position of the uterus. 

So glad it&#8217;s finally Friday! Though driving up to York tonight (which takes just over 4 hours normally) to see the In Laws and not massively looking forward to that, especially as I'm peeing about 4 times the normal amount right now.
I don&#8217;t own scales (as I hate them) but know I have probably put to much on so if anyone&#8217;s wanting to borrow some let me know!


----------



## lozza1uk

Exactly - I said do I really not get any reassurance there's still something there for another 5 weeks at the 20wk scan? I don't have a doppler and had read that they listen to HB at 16 weeks so was really gutted. Once i'd promised I wouldn't rush off to the hospital if she couldn't find it and told her i'd pay for a private scan she agreed to do it. 

She was probably the best midwife i'd seen so far, I finally got the paperwork for free prescriptions, and when I told her I was seen by a student midwife on her own at my first appt she told me that was wrong and asked for her name!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mscrow quite a few of us did bump photo updates but I can't remember when... Maybe two days ago?? Xx 

Oh yer I made my first own baby purchase yesterday! I had £15 m&s vouchers and they had a £16 7piece unisex baby set! Soooo cute. Will only last first month but that's ok as then I will want pink or blue stuff! :) :)


----------



## loolindley

Mitch - I am so glad you have found something that doesn't make you gag!!! Huzzah for Carbs!

Wondertwins - re - your itchy boobs....I had an itch about an inch above my pubic er...line :haha: last night. Unfortunately I was stood on a busy train station at the time, so I had to ignore it as it is definitely NOT socially acceptable to be itching 'down there' :blush: in public!! :rofl: 

Crowned - so pleased you heard the babies heart beat!!! O am getting impatient to hear mine now!

Waula - let your mum take care of you. I hope the spotting has stopped, and fingers crossed there will be no more drama. I completely agree with you for taking things down a notch, and think I will be taking a leaf out of your book. xxxx

Redsox - re - sleeping on your tummy...I keep waking up on my back and EVERYTHING I read says how important it is not to spend longer than 15 mins on your back after the start of the second tri. I am freaking myself out. Think I need to sleep standing up or something to avoid it!!! :rofl:

Wondertwins - have a fabulous day today! xxxxx Congratulations! xxxxxx

Amy - I'm going to say...GIRL!!! Based on NOTHING!!!! I am so sorry you have had to spend a night in hospital, and you seem to be taking it all so well and in your stride. You are right to be extra cautious, and I hope there is no more need to worry. xxxx

Citymouse - what name?! You are killing me! Is it one of my names, I would rather be told if it is!!!! :rofl:

MrsCrow - You're back! Great news on the low risk of downs. I'm starting to get really concerned about my results. I probably wont get them back until I am about 18 weeks :cry: Anyway, to the important bit...How was the mit chocolate cupcake? I had devised an elaberate story that the dentist had attacked you for it, as you had not been seen on here since, but am starting to wonder if he also erased you memory as you have not told us how tasty it was. Please report back to us on the whereabouts of your cupcake!

All you ladies mentioning taking a pee sample to your 16week appointments....don;t you just carry it there in your bladder? I have no other vessel in which to take one. Have you all been given pots or something?


----------



## littleANDlost

Loo i ask at the reception desk for a pot when i go in to the doctors surgery and pee before a get called in to see MW, I'm a pro at it though as i suffer from UTI a lot. I hardly ever pee on the pot side or anything anymore! Though the hospital gave me a tissue with the pot, just in case!


----------



## loolindley

As for me...

Allthough everything is fine with the baby and everything, I am not good. I am struggling so much with work, more than I ever thought I would do. I am finding the range of shifts (from 3.30am - 19.30pm start times) overwhelming, and I am finding it tough doing the small range I have had so far. 
I am finding that I am getting sleepy once it starts to go dark, and dificult to focus and concentrate, my back is aching because of having to lean over the controls for up to 4 hours at a time, I am not meant to be lifting heavy things, but I have my entire body weight to heave 5 foot onto a train, and I am coming off every train aching because I find I am tensing myself against the vibrations and ossolations of the train. I felt like I was being thrown about last night!

By the time I got home last night I was in tears. I really feel like I have been pushed to my limits, and I feel mentally and physically exhausted. I am not sleeping well at night because of nightmares and having to get up so often for a pee, so I am waking up not feeling rested and fed up.

Today I woke up and just burst into tears at the thought of work, so I have called my manager, and I am going in early to have a chat with him about the aspects of the job I am finding hard to cope with. Unfortunately after I have done that, I have 8 hours of train driving with only 2 half an hour breaks. :cry:

I'm sorry about my rant, but I just need to get it off my chest. At work I am faced with loads of men who just don't understand. One told me yesterday "me and my wife kept her pregnancy secret until she was 5 months, and she worked until her due date". WELL BULLY FOR HER.....I AM NOT A FRICKING ROBOT!!!!!!!!! :cry:

Feel like I have had enough, and I am so stressed out.

On the other side, the sun is shining, the sky is blue, and there is a wonderfully summery smell of cut grass wafting through the window. Must. Think. Happy. Thoughts.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - don't they have to do a risk assessment for you? Maybe they can give you the day shift for the next few months at least but that sounds tough. I'll be working up to my due date but only because i'll mostly work from home at a desk which isn't exactly draining! I normally get the train to London once a week but will hopefully stop doing that well before i'm due - it will be tough enough being a passenger never mind driving it!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how r u all havent been on for a few days as my laptop is on the blink just backing up all my photos lets hope it lasts x


----------



## littleANDlost

oh Loo :( You need to take it easy! You job sounds like it really takes it out of you, and your employer has a responsibility to make sure that you and your baby are both safe at work! Lozza is right, you need to do a risk assessment and be total honest with them, I sit at a desk all day and had to do one, which seemed ridicules for me but even I managed to bring up a few points that I didn't think I could do any longer. They did ask stupid questions though like &#8216; are you exposed to radioactive waste in your job?&#8217;

Have you thought about how early your going to take your maternity leave?


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok very quick update on my 16w appt and I will read everything else after work

Firstly mw said she is not at all interested in my weight and neither shud other mws be under new guidelines. Size of baby is what matters.

Blood pressure taken 120/64 so that was fine. All my blood tests were fine. Got great iron levels so she SD to continue eating what I am... Lots of fruit and crisps then :rofl:

Uterus is nearly up to tummy button and baby hb is 130 - all spot on. 

However I have tested positive for uti! Alto when she did test today it was neg. So im going to do antibiotics anyway. She SD its common and not to worry so I won't. X 

So all in all was good! X chat later ladies X


----------



## littleANDlost

glad everything went well firsttimer, I've had 4 UTI's since falling pregnant and I'm still doing fine so don't worry about that to much, just keep drinking plenty of water. :) xx


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - good news. Also i've just noticed your "McD Fries Addict!":haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i had lots of trouble with izzy had a uti for 10 months and 2 kidney infections :(


----------



## loolindley

Glad it all went well FT.

When I go in early today to talk to my manager, hopefully they will carry out the risk assessment then, although the last thing I need is for my day to be made an hour longer AND to miss lunch!! Can't have it all I guess!

Will let you all know how I get on, if anything happens at all!


----------



## 2nd time

i just did a £1 preg test as wanted to see wha the lines should look like lol no squiting guess what i go 2 lines lol


----------



## newfielady

Congrats on being an onion 2edtime. I'll be an orange soon. :thumbup: I often thought about taking one of those cheep hpt to see how fast the lines would pop up. :haha:
Loo- you're job sounds very stressful, and tiring. So sorry for you, I know it's hard to know what to do. :hugs:
ft- I always get a "pot" before I leave my current appointment to use for my next. :rofl: They even give me a little baggie with "biohazadrous" on the front :haha:.
AFM. I forgot to mention ladies. While I was waiting to see the NP yesterday I felt my little wiggler move! Twice! First time I was thinking, is that the baby? Then it happened again and I knew it was. :D Anyone else in the doctors office might've thought I was a little strange, rubbing my belly and smiling to myself. :dohh:
Also, bought two maternity shirts from my friend yesterday for $4! Great deal. Now hopefully I'll get some clothes int he city on Monday. :winkwink:


----------



## x-amy-x

how is everyone coping in this heat? im hiding inside for now lol... we're gonna get the bbq out later :)

trying to take it easy but tbh i feel like im being lazy when i relax!


----------



## MsCrow

Loo! You must have a risk assessment and I'm very surprised you haven't been offered one. Din't give a hoot about so-and-so's wife as I'm sure they weren't driving a bleedin' train for hours a day. I would be on the edge of tears too so don't feel bad and I hope you have a positive meeting today.

FT, did they doppler you? I've put on 4lbs since the start, I find this hard but just have to deal with it. I believe at this point the uterus weighs quite a bit anyway so, whatever.

OK, cupcake update. I can confirm that the aforementioned mint chocolate chip cupcake was devoured on return from my dentist appointment with the assistance on my lovely new ghetto gold crowned tooth. Thank you NHS, I love you. The cupcake was orgasmic and on the + list.

I can also confirm to day that I went and purchased a further three cupcakes today as I was visiting two friends for lunch. The cupcakes were:

A pink marshmallow one with marshmallows inside
A black forest chocolate one with cherries inside
A red velvet one (American cream on chocolate base)
We ate them in reverent silence, mine was the black forest chocolate one with cherries inside.

If you dig cake porn, and I never did before pregnancy, you can peruse the website of my dealer - https://www.divacakes.co.uk/ :cake:


----------



## crowned

Good morning ladies! Hope all are well this morning. I have a playdate scheduled with my friend and her son today (for me and the little girl I nanny), which will be fun, but I just got a phone call from my insurance company saying they need proof that I had insurance on a vehicle in the past, which is a pain in the butt since I have to deal with a 2 hour time difference (I've moved a lot) and don't have a fax machine for the old insurance company to fax me the proof of insurance. So somehow that has to fit into the rest of my day. Ick. Made chocolate devil's food cake cupcakes with chocolate frosting last night. Mmmmm. Those cupcakes MsCrow keeps describing sound AMAZING though! 

Thanks to a wonderful friend who is exactly the same size as me, I now have two pairs of perfectly-fitting maternity jeans (SO comfortable! I may never go back to regular button jeans again!) and a pair of dress pants. Yay!!


----------



## MsCrow

Redsox, I just found your video, it was so lovely!


----------



## emera35

MsCrow - Mmmm, cupcakes! I like the look of those cakes :) Luckily i only work mon-wed, so by friday i'm all up for cake again :munch: Hope your viva goes well! What are you studying?

Lozza - I think i'd have been really miffed if i hadn't gotten to hear the heartbeat at 16 week app! Like you, i really appriciate the re-assurance that there is still something going on there. Even though i've had a growing bump and feel like things are going right etc. its still nice to have something medically definate :)

Loo - Sorry to hear you are struggling with work, it can't be easy. Its good to hear you'll be getting a risk assessment done. Your employers do have to make whatever compromises and changes to your job role that are realistically possible to make you able to do your job safely and with the lowest risk to yours and baby's health. Hope the meeting makes a difference and that they are understanding :hugs:

firsttimer - Glad your app. went well. UTI's are so common, its good to catch them and get them treated :thumbup:

Crowned - Yay for comfy maternity jeans / trousers, i haven't worn a regular pair of jeans since i got pregnant last time, sorry but i've discovered comfort, and there is no going back!! :haha:

Amy - It is so hot isn't it! I'm staying in until later! I live in a basement flat, and its always really nice and cool when its hot, i'll probably take Roh to the park later though, as he needs to run around at some point in the day to burn off some energy :haha:


Well, i'm enjoying relaxing today, i've had a nasty throat infection for a week, i still had to work though as i don't get paid if i'm off sick and we so can't afford to lose any wages at the moment! Roh has had the same infection so he's been fed up too, we are both on the mend though :)

Got a bit upset when i weighed myself this morning, as i've put on 2lb :( I've been trying soooo hard not to gain anything until 3rd tri, i really can't afford to gain any weight. Think i'll have to redouble my efforts to eat healthily!

Had a lovely time last night, was showing OH how to feel where baby's head is, and just as he found it baby wriggled away, he was all amazed, very cute :) I just wasn't sure he'd be excited 2nd time round.

Might brave it and take a bump shot in a bit.... :wacko:


----------



## lauraclili

emera, How do you know where the baby's head is? That sounds amazing!


----------



## crowned

Yay bump shot! I highly encourage everyone to take lots of pics of their bumps and post them - I think they're BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## emera35

laura - You have to have quite a good feel about, and kind of press harder than you might think, wel, not harder, but further in, if that makes sense. If your baby is anywhere near the front you should be able to feel a firm patch, at this point its a bit bigger than a golf ball in feeling, that will be the babies head. When they get bigger its a bit easier to muddle up head and bottom! :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

dont worry about loosing a bit of weigh i hink its quie normal i have lost with all three o far and when i saw mw on wed he even said wow youve los weight he didn eem concerned


----------



## emera35

Ok, bump picture from today, so 17+5 ....

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/308.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Lovely picture, emera!

Loo, sorry about work. I seem to feel every little bump on every road so much more than pre-preg! I can only imagine how exhausting your work must be. :hugs:

MsCrow, thanks for the cupcake update. What is American cream?

Ft, glad your mw appt went well! It's good that they caught the uti!

Happy onionization to the appropriate ladies!

As for me, I have a busy day. Have to take my car to get some damage appraised (I was rear-ended in June and just now getting it fixed--but the lease is up in three weeks so I can't put it off any longer!). Then I have a hair appointment... Then I have to work all afternoon to earn my private gender scan! :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

emera - great bump!!!!!!

MsCrow - those cupcakes sound fab!!

FT - glad MW when well - glad to hear they are not too hung up on weight gain and loss.

Well....I managed a couple of hours work and then a couple of hours studying.....felt sooo tired I was either going to be sick or cry, so I went to bed for a nap and slept for 3 hours ooops. I have sleeping sickness its official. Doing better with the eating today....had crunchy nut cornflakes, cheese on toast and have now just had a big plate of salad (love rocket) with plenty of balsamic vinegar, roasted tomatoes and cheese. Yummy. May feel a bit queasy in a bit :haha:

I busted out the jalapenos to go on the cheese on toast - its been weeks without them now.....I think I need them back in my life :happydance:

Nearly the weekend!

P.s, Have a conference call with work (whole company involved) about upcoming possible redundancies :cry:.....lets hope its not crap news on a Friday!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse - what's the name you've been cringing at?
Mitch - what a rubbish time to deliver news like that! Fingers crossed its OK for you.
Emera - can you really feel a head? Do you think that's because it's your second or was it the same first time round? I can see myself prodding my poor stomach all night now!


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- sleeping sickness :rofl:

emera- lovely bumpage hun!

citymouse- i was thinking the same thing, what is american cream???

loo- i hope something works out for good at work. sounds horrible. dont listen to stories of other pregnant women. everyone is different and she could have had a really easy pregnancy. its not fair to compare. i have had really smooth and easy ones, and really horrible ones.

here is my bump today at 15+5:happydance:


----------



## emera35

Lozza - I doubt i could have worked out what was the head or what at this point last time, but i think now i've had a bigger baby in there its a bit easier to understand what is going on :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Blessed - what a cute neat bump....you are so petite. Pregnancy obviously suits you....maybe why you have done it 5 times now :thumbup:. You think this is the end of your brood after this little one?

Lozza - they always deliver this sort of news last thing on a Friday....means people are heading home from the office etc and less time to gossip etc. 13% reduction across the company in UK only apparently....thats around 20-25 people I reckon. Voluntary redundancy available but they may say no if they dont want to lose you or your role is business critical. To be honest package is pretty tempting (seeing as I desperately wanted to leave the company 2 months ago!!!!) and much better than maternity pay :haha:

I cant see them letting me go....though who knows :wacko:

Would anyone else consider taking the money and leaving at 4 months pregnant???


----------



## 2nd time

well any of you hat have lo a.ready i jus wen o pound land and go he most adorable wich hat dress and tu tu for 3 pound size 3-5 year but i fits my 1 year old who wea 9 o 12 month clohs tooo cue and well cheap go grab a bargin


----------



## littleANDlost

I wish I had a LO to dress up this year! Thinking about painting my bump to look like a pumpkin though!!!

Lovely bump pics as well ladies!


----------



## 2nd time

littleANDlost said:


> I wish I had a LO to dress up this year! Thinking about painting my bump to look like a pumpkin though!!!
> 
> Lovely bump pics as well ladies!

i did he ith number one lol


----------



## littleANDlost

i can;t think of anything else i can piant it? lol im hoping it gats a tad bigger though.


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> Would anyone else consider taking the money and leaving at 4 months pregnant???


If the redundancy package was better than maternity, and I could afford to looking at the next 6 months plus 6-12 months after then i definitely would! These things always take weeks or months to work out so you'd probably still be working til Christmas anyway wouldn't you?
i suppose you also need to consider, would you be bored if you did leave pre-Christmas and have 3 months waiting for the baby to arrive? Hmm, tough call, good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - jealllllous ur feeling baby :( MW asked if i had but i sd i honestly cudnt say yet :( BOO!

loo - really hope you get your work sorted hun :hugs:

mscrow - yep she dopplered me :) she sd if she cant find the HB at 16 weeks then she wud bk me in for a scan (and then also the 20w one). But she found it :) she also found it at my 14 week appt :) seemed to be 130bpm which she sd was spot on? x also try not to worry about your weight hun, altho easier sd then done i know! :hugs:

emera - 1. Great bump shot! 2. Jealous you can feel baby head! :)

mitch - how did the work call go? or not had it yet?? it wud depend on the $ as to whether i would take it; and how your sector is doing in general in terms of getting another job later on? xxx

blessedmomma - ANOTHER bump i can be jelous of! :)

SOOOOOOOOOOOO... afm....... that meeting at work which im scared about has just got a whole lot worse. They are not meeting us as a team - they are meeting us individualy. So it will be me, the chief exec and director of HR who is my direct manager. 

Im very scared. No date set yet as they wanted it on Tuesday but im trianing all of October. If they schedule it for november then i am going to be anxious until then. Prob wont even enjoy my 20 week scan!!! :cry:

Got my 80s zumba party tonight which i was really looking forward to - now i just wanna stay in wrapped up in a duvet andd have a little :cry:


----------



## littleANDlost

mitch were you planning on going back after the LO is born or have you thought about if you want baby number two sooner or latter? 
If you weren't planning on going back and the money they are offering is better then what you would get on maternity I&#8217;d personally seriously consider it, but I'm not sure how it would effect your prospects when you did want to go back to work.


----------



## littleANDlost

oh Firsttimer try not to let it spoil your plans, It's out of your control right now so try not to worry yourself about it (i know much easier said than done) xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOO... afm....... that meeting at work which im scared about has just got a whole lot worse. They are not meeting us as a team - they are meeting us individualy. So it will be me, the chief exec and director of HR who is my direct manager.
> 
> Im very scared. No date set yet as they wanted it on Tuesday but im trianing all of October. If they schedule it for november then i am going to be anxious until then. Prob wont even enjoy my 20 week scan!!! :cry:
> 
> Got my 80s zumba party tonight which i was really looking forward to - now i just wanna stay in wrapped up in a duvet andd have a little :cry:

Oh :hugs::hug:


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- thanks, but not really petite. i was very small before i had babies. after my first 3 i lost the weight, but the last two and this one have been really close together and i havent lost all the weight in between. we will be ntnp the rest of our lives, so no idea how many we will have. this could be the last, or there could be more. i would probably take the money and run if i were you. but thats just from personal experience. i left my career a couple kids ago and thought i would really miss it, but i really enjoy staying home more!

my DH commented on his 4 boys the other day. (we have 2 girls and 3 boys) i said 4 boys? he said, oh well 3 and we'll see about the next one. i started thinking deep down, does he want a boy?? 

this year my boys have their costumes already. my girls have still yet to decide. my 4 yr old is buzz lightyear. 21 month old is elmo. 7 month old is clifford the big red dog. Dh says he is gonna dress up, but not sure if he will or not. he is a big kid


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies :( just feel soooooooooooooo anxious. I really love my job and im good at it. This wud be the WORST timing as well as i have the highest income; so to lose it whilst gaining a baby would be terrible :(

trying not to worry but its soooooooooooo hard. and i am VERY nervous about just the meeting in itself. Our chief exec is ....er....... scary.


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- just saw your post. sorry they are putting so much stress on you. try to tell yourself everything happens for a reason and have faith that all will work out for good. dont let it ruin your 20 week scan. its not worth all that. you may be in a different career some day and not really think of this one anymore, but you will always have this baby and want to have as many happy memories of the pregnancy as possible:hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am worried about how it would look if I took it and tried to get another job after maternity. I am planning on going back to work but to be honest I havent been happy in this job for over a year...hence I interviewed (and had to turn down when I found out I was pregnant) for that other job. On the front I saw the woman who offered me the job at the other company and she said 'there will always be a position for someone like Michelle with us' which was nice to hear.

Of course....I have always toyed with the idea of a bit of a career change from the industry that I am in.....serving the NHS and pressures they face is a little depressing.

Pay off would be good....certainly more than mat pay and I would be working til at least Christmas.

p.s. they probably wont let me take it after I have been thinking about it now :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Thanks ladies :( just feel soooooooooooooo anxious. I really love my job and im good at it. This wud be the WORST timing as well as i have the highest income; so to lose it whilst gaining a baby would be terrible :(
> 
> trying not to worry but its soooooooooooo hard. and i am VERY nervous about just the meeting in itself. Our chief exec is ....er....... scary.

Why does this have to happen now??? My thoughts are with you FT....I feel what you are going through totally :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

mitchnorm said:


> I am worried about how it would look if I took it and tried to get another job after maternity. I am planning on going back to work but to be honest I havent been happy in this job for over a year...hence I interviewed (and had to turn down when I found out I was pregnant) for that other job. On the front I saw the woman who offered me the job at the other company and she said 'there will always be a position for someone like Michelle with us' which was nice to hear.
> 
> Of course....I have always toyed with the idea of a bit of a career change from the industry that I am in.....serving the NHS and pressures they face is a little depressing.
> 
> Pay off would be good....certainly more than mat pay and I would be working til at least Christmas.
> 
> p.s. they probably wont let me take it after I have been thinking about it now :dohh:

It is a lot to think about, i guess it's a case of weighing up the pros and the cons and seeing if having the job security after the LO is born is better than the pay off.


----------



## littleANDlost

firsttimer1 said:


> Thanks ladies :( just feel soooooooooooooo anxious. I really love my job and im good at it. This wud be the WORST timing as well as i have the highest income; so to lose it whilst gaining a baby would be terrible :(
> 
> trying not to worry but its soooooooooooo hard. and i am VERY nervous about just the meeting in itself. Our chief exec is ....er....... scary.

waiting can be the worst sometimes, i'll keep everything crossed that it all goes ok in the end! for you xx


----------



## newfielady

AH FT and Mitch, I feel for you. Hopefully things go well. Ft, is your exec a woman? Rub your belly a lot during the meeting :haha:
Nice bumps girls. I felt bad about mine when I seen the first one (Emera) but I'm about on par with you blessed. But this is my first :shock: lol
Ft- Yesterday was only the second time I felt the baby move. Still exciting. I'm hoping the baby will start to move around more ofter now as I felt it twice in 10 minutes yesterday. :D


----------



## emera35

newfie - don't feel bad, i'd love a neat little bump like Blessedmomma, i get massive though! Plus i'm near to 18 weeks so a little ahead of you, you'll have your bump, trust me!
I'll see if i can find my last bump pic from last time so i can show you what i mean by i get massive! :hugs:

Also thanks for the compliments ladies, it makes me feel better, i'm a big girl already and i feel soooo massive :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

nope newfie - its two men! BOO! just getting ready for 80s zumba :)


----------



## MsCrow

Em and blessed, love your photos, seeing people's development is really lovely. I await a bump with interest but have an interview, of a different sort on 10th so bump needs to wait till after then. 

FT and Mitch, I'm sorry you're both facing job uncertainty at the moment. It's never easy but far worse at the moment. I work in the charitable sector so used to uncertainty but it's not fun...my contract ends when I'm due. What happens after that, who knows. 

American cream was described as a combination of butter milk and something else...very sweet and rich.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> nope newfie - its two men! BOO! just getting ready for 80s zumba :)

I am looking forward to seeing THOSE photos. Have fun x :haha:


----------



## newfielady

I've just uploaded a 14+5 weeks bump pic. :D
 



Attached Files:







14+5days 001.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## firsttimer1

cute bump newfie!

DH says ive popped - he sd he can see a clear diff in tummy region! :happydance:

right im off to 80s night; here is a pic but it doesnt show off my REALLY bright make up very well heehee :)

HAVE A NICE NIGHT ''LADDIES'' :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Love the rainbow bright top!


----------



## emera35

Ahhh, Newfie your bump is so neat, you are going to have such a lovely round little bump when it gets going! :happydance:

FT - You are looking VERY 80s there! have a good night!



Well, rooted out this pic from last time, it was at 35 weeks i think, the last one i took as i went into labour a few days after. Sorry its a bit booby and stretch marky and scary! :shock: But yeah this is what i have to look forwards to! :wacko: (notice my stubbornly "unpopped" belly button!? :shrug:)

*35 WEEKS WITH DS*
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/Picture029.jpg


----------



## 2nd time

mitchnorm said:


> I am worried about how it would look if I took it and tried to get another job after maternity. I am planning on going back to work but to be honest I havent been happy in this job for over a year...hence I interviewed (and had to turn down when I found out I was pregnant) for that other job. On the front I saw the woman who offered me the job at the other company and she said 'there will always be a position for someone like Michelle with us' which was nice to hear.
> 
> Of course....I have always toyed with the idea of a bit of a career change from the industry that I am in.....serving the NHS and pressures they face is a little depressing.
> 
> Pay off would be good....certainly more than mat pay and I would be working til at least Christmas.
> 
> p.s. they probably wont let me take it after I have been thinking about it now :dohh:


can i jjust say if you are made redundent after end of nov you will still ge mp as well check materity action web ite or exact dates


----------



## x-amy-x

jealous of all the bumps! im just flabby lol


----------



## KellyC75

:wave:


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> I am worried about how it would look if I took it and tried to get another job after maternity. I am planning on going back to work but to be honest I havent been happy in this job for over a year...hence I interviewed (and had to turn down when I found out I was pregnant) for that other job. On the front I saw the woman who offered me the job at the other company and she said 'there will always be a position for someone like Michelle with us' which was nice to hear.
> 
> Of course....I have always toyed with the idea of a bit of a career change from the industry that I am in.....serving the NHS and pressures they face is a little depressing.
> 
> Pay off would be good....certainly more than mat pay and I would be working til at least Christmas.
> 
> p.s. they probably wont let me take it after I have been thinking about it now :dohh:
> 
> can i jjust say if you are made redundent after end of nov you will still ge mp as well check materity action web ite or exact datesClick to expand...

Thats true 2nd time, i just looked it up. I would have to be employed by them at week 25 which is around the end of Nov. Mmmmmm interesting. Before i still get mat allowance.

Kelly :hi:


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- dont know how it is there, but i used to be a certified employment specialist here, and pregnancy and taking care of a baby/young child was one of the very excusable reasons to not have a job for a time on a resume. of course i was a psychologist/sociologist at the moment as well so my clients had a severe and persistant mental illness and were homeless. but they had to play by the same rules as everyone else when it came to employment. i had to learn a lot about employment/hiring laws and expectations. i hope you make the best desicion possible for you either way hun!:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi ladies! Had a fab time at 80s zumba whoop whoop :happydance:

Knackered though!

Hope you all have fantastic weekends as i know alot of us dont get on here over them, ive got a birthday/leaving do BBQ tomo and then another BBQ at ours on sunday with the big spurs vs scum match heehee :rofl:

so have fun ladies!! chat soon xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I'm pooped after a nights work. Glad I don't have to do it every day. I'd never survive. :cry:
ft- love your 80's looks. :winkwink:
Washing some clothes then headed to bed. When you only have 4 pairs of pants you fit into you are always washing. :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

MsCrow said:


> American cream was described as a combination of butter milk and something else...very sweet and rich.

LOL, just like us Americans. Sweet and rich. :rofl:



firsttimer1 said:


> right im off to 80s night; here is a pic but it doesnt show off my REALLY bright make up very well heehee :)

OMG, Kas, shut up. You're so cute.



newfielady said:


> Washing some clothes then headed to bed. When you only have 4 pairs of pants you fit into you are always washing. :wacko:

I know! I got a haircut in my maternity jeans today and now I know I need to wash them, because they'll be itchy from the little hair pieces. But what will I wear while they're drying? :flasher:

Just up from a much-needed nap and now I'm sitting down to get some work done. I want that private ultrasound!

Kelly! :wave:


----------



## newfielady

> I know! I got a haircut in my maternity jeans today and now I know I need to wash them, because they'll be itchy from the little hair pieces. But what will I wear while they're drying?

:rofl: I know right? Wear dirty clothes or be naked for a while. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

newfielady said:


> I know! I got a haircut in my maternity jeans today and now I know I need to wash them, because they'll be itchy from the little hair pieces. But what will I wear while they're drying?
> 
> :rofl: I know right? Wear dirty clothes or be naked for a while. :haha:Click to expand...

A few days ago the only thing that was comfy were my pajama bottoms, which are black flannel and have little dogs on them. So when the electrician came to the door, I sort of hid my lower half behind it. Then later I realized that my tank top would shift so it came down lower than my grandma-looking (but favorite! and beloved!) maternity bra. Poor man! It's like the opposite of seducing the pool boy.


----------



## newfielady

Sounds like you got sexy figured out city mouse. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, God yes, my husband is sooooo lucky. For instance, right now I'm in my very baggy purple tee-shirt and chicken pajama pants. (Which are soooo comfy!)

My priorities are:

1. comfort
2. animal print

Off the bottom end of the scale are sexiness and what my neighbors think when I walk the dog at night. It's normally a very quiet street, but they all always seem to come home from parties when I'm wearing a bright orange jacket over my robe over my animal-print pajamas with socks and clogs on, chanting "go poo-poo, go poo-poo" at my dog.


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> Oh, God yes, my husband is sooooo lucky. For instance, right now I'm in my very baggy purple tee-shirt and chicken pajama pants. (Which are soooo comfy!)
> 
> My priorities are:
> 
> 1. comfort
> 2. animal print
> 
> Off the bottom end of the scale are sexiness and what my neighbors think when I walk the dog at night. It's normally a very quiet street, but they all always seem to come home from parties when I'm wearing a bright orange jacket over my robe over my animal-print pajamas with socks and clogs on, chanting "go poo-poo, go poo-poo" at my dog.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
You and me both. I'm currently rocking a pair "cheeky monkey" pj pants. I don't have my harry potter night dress on yet :haha: Still in my tank top. Your neighbors should consider themselves lucky, my neighbors have to listen to me tell the go to "Go PooP! For God's Sake go PooP!" Seems like she can't figure out why she's out there unless I tell her. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bumps ladies!!! emera- my belly button never pops out, in fact it looks even deeper inward by the end lol. :blush:

ft- love the 80's outfit! rainbow brite rocks.:thumbup:

citymouse and newfie- i can imagine you two out there with your dogs prompting them :haha::dohh:


----------



## kymied

I'm very jealous of the maternity leave you guys get. The most I can get is three months and it starts at your due date (unless your doctor says it needs to start earlier) My coworker had her baby today, she worked yesterday. I'm going to have my doctor tell them my maternity leave has to start early because I have a one hour commute and my mom's labors only lasted 45 minutes and if I have her luck the newspaper will read "Woman gives birth on side of Mass pike" It's a scary thought to have the baby at a different hospital without my husband.

I started wearing stretchy pants not because I have a bump but because the belly acne was too much. Maybe the stretchy fabric will lead to less rubbing and therefore less acne? It's supposed to be hormonal and go away soon right?


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, the year before my brother's wife had her baby, her company was switching on January 1 from 6 weeks of paid maternity to 12 weeks. Can you imagine the agony of the women due at the end of the year, trying to keep their babies in until January 1? 

It really is crazy. It doesn't seem like enough time.


----------



## loolindley

Ok, just a quick update of what happened with work, and the drama that followed...

I half had the risk assesment. I say half because my manager had never done one so it was more a case of me laying out what I was finding hard (night work, depot work where I climb on and off the train lots, and too long in the driving seat). I told him that I was happy to carry on driving if they could accomodate me into jobs I could do.

Ok, off I went driving. Then about half 6 last night I did something that has not happened in 8 years of working on the railway. I toppled from the platform onto the tracks. I just went over like a sack of spuds, I can't even tell you exactly what happened. I landed on my left side, but my hip and hand took the brunt of the fall. I had to carry on driving (it was the quickest way for me to get home), and I started getting pain, but up under my boob on the left side. Now I know that baby is nowhere near there, so I am assuming that I just jolted myself when I fell. I am having no pain near where the baby is. 

When I got back to my depot, my manager met me to tell me the 'good news' they are going to accomodate me onto early turns after next week. This will be until I want to come off trains completely, where I will be put in the office. Huzzah.

I went home, feeling like I had been beaten up. I didn't feel like I wanted to go to a&e, but I tried the doppler, and I think _think_ I heard the heartbeat. It sounded so quiet and far away, so I wasn't sure, but it was much faster than my own heatbeat, and sounded a bit like a train (oh the irony). 

Over night, I am still getting a bit of pain under my boob, but no bleeding, and no pain around the baby. Do you lot think I need to call the midwife?

Anyway, when I logged on here, the lovely Lozza had been in touch saying she had found this on the internet from a health and safety guidelines

"Pregnant workers and those who
have recently given birth are advised
to avoid work likely to involve
uncomfortable whole body vibration,
especially at low frequencies, or
where the abdomen is exposed to
shocks or jolts."


Now I'm concerned that I shouldn't be driving at all! There is nothing I can do today, because I am driving this afternoon, but I feel so upset by it all. :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

Loving the pjama talk ~ Im always in mine (Ok, apart from school runs & shopping...I do draw the line!:haha:)....Usually koala ones or my new ones that have love hearts all over with a cute panda :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: loolindley


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - hope it hasn't scared you, didn't mean for it to do that! Maybe call the midwife if you're concerned about the fall, then you could also talk to her about your job and she what she says?

Newfie & Citymouse, you've made me giggle this morning with images of the 2 of you!


----------



## loolindley

I called the midwife, and she is not worried, but is on her way round to listen to the baby now.

I also spoke to her about my job, and she thinks that the vibrations might refer to factory workers, although she did say to make work aware of the HSE advice, and to come off the trains the moment I feel like I don't want to drive them any more.

Lozza, you did exactly the right thing by sharing that with me. Thank you :hugs:

Also, any other ladies who have a fall..... the midwife said there is not a huge worry unless you are in your third tri, and you fall dirctly onto your bump. Right. she should be here now in a minute, so I'll update you after. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

just popping in very quickly - Loo, when i got home yesterday REALLY stressed about that work meeting thing, i went up the stairs but missed my footing and toppled. as i fell i turned my body so that i landed on my side rather than tummy. I now have a smacking painful knee and a pain under my left boob and ribs (where i landed). However i got the doppler out (naturally in panic) and babys HB is great.

so please try not to worry hun :hugs:

have a good weekend everyone! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Thanks FT, Midwife has just confirmed your predictions, and the baby is beating away like a train in there :cloud9: I wasn't overly worried, I just wanted some reassurance really that the pain I was feeling wasn't connected to the baby. I also cracked my ribs about a year and a half ago, so I probably just knocked them a little. Anyway, baby is fine, and I'm off to work for another shift.

Mrs Crow - mwahahahahahaha. I have your cake supplier's address now, and can feel a visit to my grans coming up so I can make a pit stop for cupcakes. Nomnomnom. "one of everything please" :rofl:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello Ladies,
Been lurking about reading everything but have not updated in a while! So I am going to post my 16 week bump pic! It has started to move up so my entire belly is starting to stick out rather then just the bottom part. People are also beginning to comment on it :happydance: Although I do think I just look fat ha ha!

So today was officially my last day of work! I was planning on staying but cutting back to just 2 days a week but I had a bit of trouble with my boss in relation to being so sick all the time and decided I couldn't take it anymore. DH and I had a BIG chat about it and decided it was for the best as all the extra stress was just making me sicker. So... Now now I have 5 months waiting for the baby lol! :haha:

DH painted the feature wall in the babies room the other night! Looks so good! I'll attach a photo. And yes the wall is blue but it's my FAV colour and I did a bit of research and blue is a nice calming colour so it's great for a babies room! Plus I am going to add in some wall stickers and girlie it up if baby is a girl! 

I will also attach a pic of babies robe so far! and the rocker we got. Can't wait to get all our furniture!


Finally starting to feel human again, but not sure how long it will last! I am hoping this is the beginning of that second tri thing they all talk about. 

Anyway. Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow wouldluv, you're almost ready for the arrival looking at that wardrobe! I feel like I should go shopping!


----------



## wouldluvabub

lozza1uk said:


> Wow wouldluv, you're almost ready for the arrival looking at that wardrobe! I feel like I should go shopping!

Nah I still have PLENTY of things I need! I have been given lot's of things off people and also brought some stuff before I was preg and ever since I hit 12 weeks if I see something on sale I will buy it :)


----------



## newfielady

Loo- :hugs: Be careful. Do you mean you fell right out of the train? Cause you said it was a five foot haul to get up there :shock:
ft- thanks for that bit of fall advise. I'm always so nervous about falling as I am normaly super clumbsy. I get in my own way most of the time :dohh:
I'm guessing I'm starting to show because I got my belly rubbed by two different ladies last night. One asked, one didn't. :wacko: Drives me as I'm not a touchy feely person. And I certainly don't want strangers coming up and rubbing my belly. :growlmad: I think I'll get a sing made up, no touching the belly. :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Loo and FT, huge commiserations about falling. I'm so sorry. 

Loo I'm glad you phoned your midwife, never hesitate to do so again or take her advice at work.


----------



## kymied

Loo! That's terrible, I hope you feel better soon. 
Firsttimer too!
Seriously ladies, I'm glad the babies are ok, but don't hurt yourself we need you to be well enough to protect the baby. I have no grace at all (though we decided that the baby if a girl is getting the middle name Grace) and I'm really afraid about when I'm big and it's icy out. We had a really bad winter last year, I really hope it's not as bad this year. 
Yesterday there was a teenager who was driving very reckless and I was really afraid he was going to rear-end me. I made sure the seat belt was really low on my lap so it wouldn't cut into the baby just incase. He got mad that I stopped at a red light! I was very happy when he passed me. Hooligans!

Newfie - I really don't want strangers to touch me. It just weirds me out. When I had purple hair people would touch it and I thought that was so weird, it feel like hair like everyone else's! Yeah, only people I like can touch the belly. 

So I'm going to do it, I'm going to post a bump picture. It's a terrible picture as I used the self timer and didn't have proper lighting.... (I'm big into photography so taking bad photos like this is painful) So here it is:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/kymied/IMG_0567.jpg
Most of that is just me and my fat, but I think the baby is pushing the fat out so it counts right? I haven't gained any weight so maybe the baby is eating the fat? He/she is welcome to it! And that's our livingroom wall that we were trying to decide what color to paint it.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Loo and FT! Sorry about your falls!

Loo, that's good news about the shifts. Hope it makes things easier in general. You know how everything is tougher when you're tired or thrown off your schedule.

You look great, kymied!

Wouldluv, love that blue!

Well, laddies, I finished my project last night at four minutes to midnight. Can you tell I want that gender scan? Now I have a whole blank day ahead of me... Of course we have no food or clean clothes in the house, so my schedule seems laid out in some degree. Maybe I'll go to the grocery store right now, before the parking lot fills up!

Happy newfruiting to the Saturday group!


----------



## sandy28

Happy Saturday .......
Lol and ft big hugs hope you feel better. Now back to chatting up on the post reading.


----------



## lozza1uk

Redsox - I finally found a computer that would let me watch your video (You Tube's blocked on my work laptop!) and it's brilliant! As others have said, your dress is gorgeous too! X


----------



## citymouse

I have an appointment at 1:30 at the ultrasound place! Cross every body part you can cross that baby is in the right position! :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse - a gender scan?! All fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## blessedmomma

ft and loo- i hope you are ok after your falls! i am pretty clumsy anyways and with your equilibrium being thrown off from pregnancy its just a mess waiting to happen. sounds like you two bruised some ribs, hope they arent broke!:hugs: 

off topic- but you two with your owies reminds me of my mom when she had one of my brothers. he weighed 11 lbs 13 oz and broke her tailbone on the way out. they would have sectioned him if he was born nowadays, but back then it just wasnt done as much, scary. im glad that everyone is individuals and our pregnancies arent based on what our moms had. we were huge babies and my mom had long hard labors. me and my sis were both 9 lbs 10 oz. all my babies were between 7-8 lbs and longest labor was 14 hrs. shortest was 5. 

love all the bumps ladies! :happydance:

wouldluv- i love that blue! it looks like a great color for either tbh. my fave color is pink, so you can bet i will do tons of pink if its a girl lol. too bad there isnt any pink that works for boys like the blues you can use for either:haha:

citymouse- i hope you get that scan very soon!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

wow citymouse! that was fast! hope they can tell with certainty!!!! cant wait to hear back:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

lozza1uk said:


> Citymouse - a gender scan?! All fingers and toes crossed for you!

Yep! There's a place about two miles from my house that does it for $60... I'm soooo excited!

I know I'd enjoy the moment just as much if I waited until November 9, but I really want to start buying a little bit of baby stuff... or making some dresses, if it's a girl! 

At first DH said no, and I said, "But it's only $60!" and he said, "But add that to the amount of baby clothes you'll buy in the extra month." :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya...i am returned from college and hubby cooking dinner...time for a quick catch up.

Loo - glad your ok...falling onto tracks would seriously freak me out....get yourself off those trains asap. Glad you got to hear hb...you did the right thing ringing midwife....pleased she was quick coming around

Ft - saw thw zumba pics, very funny. Glad youre ok after your tumble....the books do say we get more clumsy in 4-5th month...so be careful ladies x x 

Citymouse - gender scan.....:happydance: so excited for you, cant wait to find out....2nd person on here to reveal :winkwink:. Thats a really good price too....gender scans round by me are well pricey.....over £100 (actually where i had my early scans was about 150 :nope:). 

Hiya everyone else x x no news in my world apart from i think my appetite has returned. Started yesterdat evening, i forced down a fair bit including Ready Brek mmmmmm. And today my tummy was far more receptive...looking forward to spag bol for din dins

X


----------



## kymied

citymouse said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Citymouse - a gender scan?! All fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> Yep! There's a place about two miles from my house that does it for $60... I'm soooo excited!
> 
> I know I'd enjoy the moment just as much if I waited until November 9, but I really want to start buying a little bit of baby stuff... or making some dresses, if it's a girl!
> 
> At first DH said no, and I said, "But it's only $60!" and he said, "But add that to the amount of baby clothes you'll buy in the extra month." :blush:Click to expand...

I want to try making baby clothes too. I've never made anything that small but my mom used to do it for me.... That sounds like something my husband would say!


----------



## KellyC75

:cake: 7000 posts ~:happydance:

Another reason for cake! :cake:


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> I have an appointment at 1:30 at the ultrasound place! Cross every body part you can cross that baby is in the right position! :happydance:

:wohoo: FX :yipee:


----------



## newfielady

Another gender scan? Staying team yellow is going to be hard. Good luck :winkwink:
Just for the records, I say boy for citymouse. :D


----------



## crowned

Can`t wait to hear what citymouse is having! I`ve been looking at gender-neutral nurseries (staying team yellow is SO hard!), and so many of them are boyish, I find... but I think I`ve finally decided on a theme! 
I`m going to do it....


Dr. Seuss!!

Yay! I`m so inspired and excited to get going - getting paint for it this afternoon, I think! I`m going to do as much as I can myself, as the copyrighted stuff is super expensive...


----------



## citymouse

Newfie, I think girl... But we'll see! I'll be happy either way!

Crowned, yay for Dr. Seuss! Love the bright colors! I'm not a pastel-y person, so my nursery theme is going to have to be bright or darker colors. The closest thing I can think of is a Mad Men theme. :rofl: I did put my foot down when DH suggested a hip midcentury chair for the rocker. For all the time I'll spend in it, I want comfort... Even if the price is ugliness!


----------



## newfielady

Dr. Seuss is such a cute idea. I never though of it. I was thinking of doing the baby animals of jungle babies some sets are called.
Just re-pierced my ear. I never thought about it until after I had it done. Maybe I shouldn't have? :wacko: I have done it so often I never even thought that maybe I shouldn't have done it while pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am about to surf the net and pick out all my baby stuff going to start buying the week after next woopieeeee up to now i have
3 peace set baby grow vest and bib
1 love daddy babygrow
1 blanket 
2 packs nappys and 4 packs of wipes x

get listing what u have links if u cann x


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> get listing what u have links if u cann x

All we have is a free pack of Huggies newborn nappies (voucher came in Bounty book)

We figure that as we are emigrating, buy it when we get there


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ooo were r u jetting off to x


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> ooo were r u jetting off to x

Australia! :coolio:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ohh can i come oh has alot of family that live in perth x


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> ohh can i come oh has alot of family that live in perth x

Oh Wow...:coolio: How do they like it? Have they lived there long? :shrug:

I have no Family there! :dohh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well i think they have been over there about 20 years theres about 20 of them now antys uncals cousins. they have gone and made there selfs a small fortune there all millionairs :(


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> well i think they have been over there about 20 years theres about 20 of them now antys uncals cousins. they have gone and made there selfs a small fortune there all millionairs :(

Ahh, yes, that was a great time to go, its alot different now, much more expensive & exchange rate is rubbish! :dohh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i noo i want to go over but its a bit far for a holiday with the stink ha


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> i noo i want to go over but its a bit far for a holiday with the stink ha


Whats 'the stink?' :shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

izzy she gets called stink ha


----------



## crowned

Thanks, ladies. I`m super excited. Went and bought the paint already, and hoping to start painting tonight!


----------



## loolindley

Thank you all for your well wishes and concerns. I had a much better day today. The midwife put my mind at ease, and I was able to concentrate on work. I took a wide berth from the platform edge today!! :rofl: I am such a clutz!

I have been SO hungry today! I had Apples for my breaky, then about 10 I had my once a week bag of s&v crisps, that just made me feel hungrier, so at 11.30 I had a bowl of pasta with a laughing cow triangle in. Then lunch at 12.30 was ryvita and more laughing cow, yoghurt, and fruit. More fruit through afternoon, and i have just got home and gobbled up a massive protion of tuna pasta bake! Nomnomnomnomnom. It's all slimming world food, (apart from the crisps :haha:) so I should be ok, but I'm so hungry I could eat a scabby horse! Baby must be having a growth spurt!

So what is the verdict CityMouse? What's the news on BabyMouse? xxx


----------



## loolindley

Oh, also, any news on Waula? I hope she is having a relaxing weekend at her Mum's and that everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

i went to the dentist today for a crown fitting on my front tooth it feels massive and i have o wai till 19th o get he propper one fitted i kind of wish i had never gone now


----------



## loolindley

Uh, nearly 3 weeks of a temporary crown? I don't envy you! At least it's free I guess!


----------



## 2nd time

yep its free bu she said my tooth will prob fall out anyway and its 2k for an implant i am NOT having a denure for ome reaon since starting having babies my teeth are roton agggghhhh


----------



## MsCrow

I had a new crown done last week after a week of temporary, take care as they can break easily. Pleased as it's gold and completes work on restoring a tooth I cracked from grinding :-( But, thank you nhs and baby as it's free. It felt huge, the gold one, then I realised I've just been without a normal tooth for ages...so it will get better, you'll get used to it.

Loved your photo Kymied 

Citymouse! What news?!


----------



## citymouse

It's a...


----------



## citymouse

Girl! :pink:


----------



## loolindley

COME ON!!!! I'm tired and want to go to bed!!!! *shakes fist in general direction of California*


----------



## loolindley

A GIRL!!!! Congratulations!!! Thats great news!!! Awwwwwwwww. Chuft to bits for you missus. xxxxxxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh, exciting and it's what you thought! What lovely news to go to sleep on!
Get making dresses! X


----------



## MsCrow

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

A girl, how lovely :)


----------



## wondertwins

Well.... I'm officially hitched. :wedding: It was very sweet, and I only cried during the vows, so I consider that a huge success. Thanks to everyone for your well wishes. 

A girl, citymouse?!?! YAY! Congratulations. I'm hoping to find out on Tuesday.

To all the bump pics- Lovely! 

Loo- I'm sooooo happy to hear that you had a better day and that your job is going to accommodate you soon! You'll be able to enjoy your pregnancy much better that way.

FT- OMG. You rock the 80s, girl!

mitch- Woo hooo for the increased appetite! It's so fun to eat! :)

Anyway... I'm going to spend the rest of my Saturday enjoying married life. In other words, lots of football.


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Mrs. Wondertwins!

Thanks for all the well wishes. The place was hilarious. Totally low-rent. The reception room was so sleazy looking! When we saw the building, DH said, "If it smells like horse, we're not staying." And I couldn't understand half of what the lady was saying. She kept saying, No no no, baby! and jostling my stomach... Poor baby, lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse!!!!! yay for gir!!!!!!! :happydance::pink::happydance:

wondertwins- congrats on start of your marriage and happy football watching lol!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congrats on the little girl citymouse! How exciting! I just wanna know already! 

And congrats on the wedding wondertwins! Can't wait to see a pic!!! 

By the way I have a lady on my Facebook who is a practicing psychic and she is predicting a boy for me which is what 3 other psychics have predicted (I had some ttc readings) less then 2 weeks to wait now!!! Hope time flies!


----------



## newfielady

Yeah girl. Congrats Citymouse.
Loo- I can't wait to get my love of food back. :dohh:
Congrats on the (almost) tear free weeding. :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

i want to know what i am having alredy lol have o wai till 21t only 19 days i guess


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for a girl citymouse!!! Xx

Congrats on your wedding wondertwins xxx

Waaaaaaay too much to catch up on, so not going to try!


----------



## waula

Thanks Loolindley, been at my Mum's all weekend and been spoilt rotten and forced to have my feet up so have def got through 3 books i've been meaning to read for a while!

Bleeding stopped, just odd bits of brown spotting now but even that has slowed down so fingers crossed all ok in there. Its taught me to look after myself a bit more, drinking my 2litres of water a day now! Work have been lovely, they've told me no rush to come back, they've employed a locum for the next week and got MW appointment Tues am so will see what she says about going back to light duties. I think now that wanting to be a cow vet and pregnant probably wasn't the best career choice but you don't consider everything at 16 do you! Tiny scan yesterday with my cow scanner showed all to be ok, heartbeat and jiggling round!
Anyone felt any movement yet??
xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations on your girl Citymouse! :yipee: 

Congratulations on your wedding Mrs Wondertwins! :D :wohoo: 

xx


----------



## 2nd time

i need advice quick my friend wants to visi in a hour or so she is on clomid trying to get pregnant and is almost having a breakdown because i isnt working i cant tell her i am preg with the third i 2 years how do i ge round it


----------



## lauraclili

You have to tell her! 

It took me 17 months and 2 rounds of Clomid to get here and although it was difficult when people told me they were pregnant (including 4 children between 2 brothers in the time I was trying) I was still delighted for them. Also, I would have been devastated to think that people thought they couldn't be honest with me and tried to hide it from me. 

In my opinion, it's much better to be honest - otherwise, you're just lying to her. 

xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats on your wedding Wondertwina, glad you had a lovely day! 

Waula - great that you're feeling better. I guess at least it's not calving season! As tofeeling movement, not sure but in the middle of the night I woke up on my back and after a few minutes was sure I felt something, like it turned round and my stomach bulges a bit. However, it was the middle of the night so I could have been delirious! Jar woken up this morning only just now feelig like I could sleep another 12 hours!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning everyone!

congrats citymouse on a gorgeous girly! quite jeleous you know because im on team yellow and determined to stay that way

congrats wondertwins on being a married woman! lol. glad you had a good day, enjoy basking in the joy of being a newly wed!

waula - i think you are the lady at home on rest. hope its going well.

2ndtimer - a new crown! aaah. at least its free!

hello to everyone else!

Im super pleased with myself this morning because i have just bought 6 new reuseable nappies for half the rrp on ebay! its definate, im now committed to cloth nappies! 

just need a few more now to build up a proper 'stash' unfortunately i missed out on a lot of 9 nappies by £3! so annoying.

i have gone for these:

https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/Itti_Bitti.html

thinking about getting the resuable wipes too


----------



## newfielady

waula said:


> Thanks Loolindley, been at my Mum's all weekend and been spoilt rotten and forced to have my feet up so have def got through 3 books i've been meaning to read for a while!
> 
> Bleeding stopped, just odd bits of brown spotting now but even that has slowed down so fingers crossed all ok in there. Its taught me to look after myself a bit more, drinking my 2litres of water a day now! Work have been lovely, they've told me no rush to come back, they've employed a locum for the next week and got MW appointment Tues am so will see what she says about going back to light duties. I think now that wanting to be a cow vet and pregnant probably wasn't the best career choice but you don't consider everything at 16 do you! Tiny scan yesterday with my cow scanner showed all to be ok, heartbeat and jiggling round!
> Anyone felt any movement yet??
> xxx

Glad everything seems to be well. :thumbup: We really do have to look after ourselves. I on;y works 5 1/2 hours on Fridays and Saturday and I'm beat. My body was telling me to lie down. :coffee:
I've felt movement a couple of time! :dance: I'm sure we all will soon. :thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

lauraclili said:


> You have to tell her!
> 
> It took me 17 months and 2 rounds of Clomid to get here and although it was difficult when people told me they were pregnant (including 4 children between 2 brothers in the time I was trying) I was still delighted for them. Also, I would have been devastated to think that people thought they couldn't be honest with me and tried to hide it from me.
> 
> In my opinion, it's much better to be honest - otherwise, you're just lying to her.
> 
> xx

thanks my friend came over and i chickened out and hid the bump i relly dont wan o et her back into depresion it ook me 2 1/2 year o concive number one the only 20 week afer i was preg again hen his ime it was only 12 week from he birth of number 2 that i found out number 3 was on he way i will tell her next ime but its ot like she is he only one hat doesnt know we till haven old my inlaws lol


----------



## pristock230

Happy Sunday to all! I can't sleep, I am so uncomfortable at night it's crazy!!

Citymouse - congrats on your little girl! I still won't find out for another 30 days :( I have thought of doing a private scan but I know DH won't want to pay $69 just to find out a few weeks early!

Wondertiwns - congrats on becoming a married woman!

Hope everyone has a relaxing day - I know we will be watching some American Football!


----------



## loolindley

Lol, I can't believe you haven't told your inlaws! :rofl: Fab! I agree with lauren that you should tell your friend sooner rather than later. I had to tell a friend last weekend who has been trying for over a year and a half, but I knew I wanted her to hear from me rather than to just find out from someone else. It's so tough. We were trying for 11 months ourselves, and although I was pleased for anyone who was pregnant, it stired up all kinds of emotions for me. Obviously I don't know your friend, but I know I would want to be told by you :hugs:

Waula, glad to hear that everything seems to be ok. Isn't calving season all year round? It seems to be here - there are always baby cows around! So damn cute too!!! Stick with the magic water. I don't know what it is, but it has healing properties!!!

Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm just catching up with my sky+ and have planned a nap for later this afternoon!! It's a hard life ;)


----------



## newfielady

> Hope everyone is having a fab Sunday. I'm just catching up with my sky+ and have planned a nap for later this afternoon!! It's a hard life

It's a dog's life we would say here :rofl:
2nd time, I'll tell my friend soon too. I'm sure she will feel better hearing it from you.


----------



## kymied

Whenever I go to the bathroom and find increased mucus I giggle about "swamp crotch" You ladies have ruined me, I can't use public restrooms anymore!


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all! Thanks for the congratulations. I just like being able to refer to her as "her" instead of "it"! And now we can call her by her name, which we agreed on when I was 5 weeks pregnant. Except yesterday I called her by it and DH corrected me with the nickname and I was like, oh no! I didn't know he wanted to go straight to the nickname! Lol. So last night I asked him if we could start with the whole name and he agreed. It might get shortened naturally with time, but for now I want to use the whole thing!

And no I won't say what it is! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i love a nap! i had a lovely nap yesterday afternoon.

citymouse, you're a tease! although i don't blame you because im not telling anyone my baby names not even you lot!


----------



## blessedmomma

good morning ladies!

citymouse- my DH hates calling the baby 'it' too, makes baby sound like an alien or something. he cant wait to say he or she. does sound much nicer:flower: are you waiting to announce the name when baby is born? we probably wont even pick one til then, just have it narrowed down to a couple after we find out gender.


----------



## loolindley

A friend on another thread had a friend who was 4 weeks further on than her, anyway, last week her friend had her baby, and called it Freddie (which was her name that she has picked out since day one). This woman wont look at her in the school playground apparently!!! I would be SO annoyed!

Although I don't think anyone else would want my names! :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Citymouse brings up a good question. When you come up with your name(s), are you going to share them, or keep them private until birth? I haven't talked to my DH (<< ooh I get to say "DH" now), but I kind of like the idea of keeping it private from my real world friends, family and acquaintances. Since we will likely choose Ethiopian names, I'd rather avoid any funny looks people will give me before birth that they wouldn't dare give me after birth. :) (It's hard to hate on a name of a cute little baby to his/her face). 

I will, however, probably share names here. 

As for nicknames.... I love nicknames. My name is a fine name, but it is not conducive to a nickname. I always wanted a nickname growing up. So my babies will definitely have nickname worthy names.


----------



## wondertwins

Ha ha, Loo! I don't think anyone will want my names either.


----------



## loolindley

I've talked on here, and to my sil about names, but I'm never going to bump into any of you, and my sil isn't preggo so she can't steal my names!!!


----------



## citymouse

Actually, I'm okay with sharing IRL--with close friends and family, at least--but I'm wary of sharing on the internet because I don't want baby to google herself someday and find all my posts about my hoo-ha. :rofl:

Which reminds me of my insane prego brain moment last night. We went out to dinner with a group of friends, and I handed around the color pictures from the ultrasound. My friend who was next to me (the 38 1/2 weeks pregnant one) looked at them and said, "Where's the vagina?" and I was like, "Um, it's at the bottom, out of the picture," and tried to sort of point off the picture. Then she said, "He didn't zoom in on it and focus?" and I was like, "What? NO!"

And then I realized she meant the BABY'S vagina, not mine. And I got totally laughed at by the whole table of people. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

I changed my signature bunny to a pink bunny!


----------



## blessedmomma

we used to pick our names really early. i have found there is always someone that doesnt like it. i think you just have to decide from the start that its your baby and who cares what anyone else thinks, they can name THEIR babies what they want-not mine. my mom didnt like my frst dd name. its alyana, pronounced alee-anna. then when we wouldnt change it she wanted me to spell it differently. im not sure if it was just her issues with the name or if she wanted to be able to say she played a bigger role in naming our dd. with our next one i decided to bypass all the issues and waited til our next dd was born to say. my mom threw the biggest fit wanting to know. when she was born, we told her we named her felicia. she said thats what all the secret was about? i dont think she understood that it wasnt about coming up with some crazy name, but not having all the drama of who liked it or wanted to change the spelling and such. 

we always hear something about them. when we decided to name our last one nathon, my aunt made a big stink that we have a distant relative named nathan. spelled differently, but still she had to keep reminding me. i dont even know the person in my family named that, some cousin or something.


----------



## citymouse

It's amazing that people can't keep their mouths shut about names. When we first told my in-laws about the pregnancy, MIL was dying to know what names we liked. We told her that we really liked Vivian, and she made a really stupid face. I was like, you BEGGED to know and now you're being an ass about it? 

Needless to say the name is not Vivian. :roll: All it brings up in my mind now is MIL pulling a face at us. She's like an 8-year-old sometimes!


----------



## kkl12

Citymouse- congrats on your baby girl!! :pink: 

Wondertwins- congrats on getting married, glad it was a lovely day :happydance:

Waula- glad you are getting the rest you need and glad that everything is okay


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi all....a steamy hot 30 degrees C plus today - heatwave in Cctober...who would have thought it. Wont last though....apparently chills down by wednesday. 

Citymouse - Congratulations on your little girl bubba!!! So pleased.....and keep your name secret. you will have something to surprise everyone with on the day. No sure whether I missed you saying - but are you telling people its a girl?

Wondertwins - Glad your special day went well...never complete without a couple of tears - pics please??? :happydance:

Waula - glad you feel better :hugs:

Well Loo knows.....as she commented on FB...but I have chosen my travel system. Was going to order it today and put deposit down but it doesnt open on Sundays :cry:.....its the Mamas and Papas Zoom

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...gle+Product+Search-_-Zoom+-+Black-_-181925301

It comes with pushchair, car seat and carry cot/pram bit - all in for £385 which we thought was pretty good. Sooo much cheaper if I wasnt so set on a pram for little one :haha:

So....have done some of my assignment today and feel better for it....going to try and do a couple of hours every other day til submission....better if I keep the momentum :thumbup:

Righty ho...off to an impromptu BBQ to eat some meat mmmmmm x x 

Love to you all and :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> Actually, I'm okay with sharing IRL--with close friends and family, at least--but I'm wary of sharing on the internet because I don't want baby to google herself someday and find all my posts about my hoo-ha. :rofl:
> 
> Which reminds me of my insane prego brain moment last night. We went out to dinner with a group of friends, and I handed around the color pictures from the ultrasound. My friend who was next to me (the 38 1/2 weeks pregnant one) looked at them and said, "Where's the vagina?" and I was like, "Um, it's at the bottom, out of the picture," and tried to sort of point off the picture. Then she said, "He didn't zoom in on it and focus?" and I was like, "What? NO!"
> 
> And then I realized she meant the BABY'S vagina, not mine. And I got totally laughed at by the whole table of people. :haha:

OMFG! I just lol'd in real life. My mom is looking at me like I'm nuts. :rofl: How silly did you feel? :haha: That's alright, I say lot's of stupid things. 
I don't think we've told my mil our names yet. We told her the boy middle name and she was like "oh yes that's nice" I was like :saywhat: That's not a suitable reaction. :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

> Well Loo knows.....as she commented on FB...but I have chosen my travel system. Was going to order it today and put deposit down but it doesnt open on Sundays .....its the Mamas and Papas Zoom
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product...ck-_-181925301

Is all the pics on the side the ways it converts? That's awesome. I would like to have one like that. :D


----------



## mitchnorm

yeah she showed us in the shop and its really easy to change over, just clips in and out....hubby wanted a 3 wheel one, don't ask my why....I think he thinks it looks cooler ha ha


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats city mouse! Jealous you got to find out so early! Im soo impatient lol!

Hows everyone keeping? xxx


----------



## loolindley

I'm undecided about the 3 wheeler ones. I find that a lot of new mums find them tricky and a bit unsteady to get up curbs and stuff. I'm clumsy enough without having to negotiate an unsteady pram!


----------



## loolindley

I've just been for a quick impromptu swim. I know I must sound super fit, but I am quite the opposite. I have just re discovered my love for swimming, and it makes me feel really good afterwards. It's even easing my stiffness after my fall, so it's thereputic (sp). 

I've just remembered that MrsCrow has got her viva tomorrow, so Good Luck with that. Knock em dead. xx


----------



## 2nd time

well on the name thing we have A name for dds already so might stick with names beginning with A


----------



## lolasweet

citymouse said:


> Girl! :pink:


citymouse, i have been awal...just found out, a girl!!!!! congrats!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mitchnorm - just had a look at the zoom. it is such good value! i'm now thinking about it too because it doesn't seem that different to the sola except it has 3 wheel rather than 4. personally im not so keen on black prams but i see that the coloured footmuffs and liners for the sola fit it so that would add some colour!

will have a thought. i don't suppose you know how long the package deal will be on for?

ps, loolindley - my hubby thinks the same about 3 wheelers! im not sure.


----------



## loolindley

I'm sure after a while you would get used to whatever pram you had, but I can just see myself having a three wheeler over on it's side on the high street, baby crying, my shopping rolling everywhere and me bursting into tears! :rofl: I really am clumsy though....


----------



## xdaniellexpx

evening ladies just orderd a chinese mm and waching x factor yaya how r u all? x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I'm really struggling to find a double buggy that I like - think I am going to end up with a Phil and Teds. :shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

_LauraK1982_ said:


> I'm really struggling to find a double buggy that I like - think I am going to end up with a Phil and Teds. :shrug:

i candy peach blossom i have it and couldnt recomend it enuf xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake - not sure how long offers on for...i think its the usual price for it, its not reduced. They get a discount from mamas and papas...they are in Camberley. Never really thought it being more imbalanced hmmmmmm. So many people have them, they cant be that bad i hope. :wacko: Think that price holds for a long while...she mentioned prices going up new year!

Just went round my best friends for an impromptu bbq.... they are just back from a fantastic holiday around the west coast of the US, sounded amazing. Bit weird talking about pregnancy though...i am sure i came across as not tbat bothered....didnt want to gush about it all evening.... You see shes the one who recently went through her 3rd round of ivf, unsuccessfully. Shes been trying to conceive for years...ivf'ing for a year. If this one had been successful she would be same time along as me :nope: I was convinced it would take this time (third time lucky) :cry:. So i am sure she is thinking that i am not bothered about baby and thinking how unfair when she really wants to get pregnant....sooooo not the case but dont want to rub her nose in it :nope:

Such a weird situation.....


----------



## emera35

Its really tricky when you are pregnant and you know people who have been trying for a long time, or having problems. I know from being on the receiving end. It took us 6 years to conceive Roh, and he was a bit of a miracle, as we'd given up, after being told we most likely would never conceive. Here i am pregnant with no. 2 ... silly doctors. Anyway, my point is, i found it very difficult when it felt like the whole world around me were getting pregnant with no effort whatsoever, for all those years. Friends would tell me their happy news, and then i'd congratulate them and smile, and go home and cry myself to sleep. BUT, i was still genuinely happy for them all, as i knew how delighted i'd be if it was me. After the initial jealously and "why the hell isn't it my turn" feelings, i was more than able to enjoy my friends pregnancies with them, and be thrilled about the arrival of their LOs. I had one friend who avoided me until she was 6 months, kept making excuses for not going out etc. I bumped into her in town, bump and all, eventually, and i was way more upset that she'd avoided me, than i was about her being pregnant!
I can understand how hard it is for people on the other side of that, but i'd say, be honest, let your friends share your pregnancy if they want to, don't feel bad, its not you thats causing their problems. Sure they will be envious and maybe a bit sad for themselves, but if they are really friends, they'll be happy for you too. :hugs:


By the way i have a 3 wheel pram, its not unstable, its very maneuverable, and loads less bumpy than the 4 wheel version, as all the tyres are inflated ones, not solid wheels. I recommend them! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

*HELLO ''LADDIES''  (that never gets old)*

So ive just been catching up after a fab weekend spent with lots of different friends. Made the best of this October heat wave with two BBQs and lots of outdoors fun.... and this afternoon spurs beat the scum, so YAY for me :happydance:Also enjoyed XF but a bit gutted Jade didnt go thru. But there we go :(

so.....................

CONGRATS to wondertwins for now being a married women! :kiss:

CONGRATS to citymouse on a baby girl!! Thats great!!! :pink:

And YAY to Waula whose baby is absolutely fine :hugs: :dance:

oh and danielle, stop mentioning chinese.... :rofl: ..... it sets me off! ;)

so im starting all the trianing in Bimringham tomorrow gaaaaaaaah. The trianing room has NO windows so we will all swelter :( Cant wiat for october to be over and i hope i get a date for that work meeting soon..... keeps popping up in my mind.... :(

Someone else has got a gender scan this week on the 4th (will check list in a mo - maybe its Looley) - i cant believe we are at the point when people are starting to find out! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

ps. i touch type and for some reason always get my 'a' and 'i' the wrong way round :rofl: just wanted to let you all know that im not illiterate! :rofl:

also - waula, no movement for me yet :cry:


----------



## Sjnm2b

Hey all x 

I'm due with my first on 22nd march 2012 x I was originally Marked as due 14th march which was cool as my birthday is 15th march and my mum 16th march.... It's change now which is still cool! 

20 weeks scan is 18th nov and counting down the days x I'm from walderslade, Kent in the UK! 

Does anyone have a bump yet?! X


----------



## em2656

Evening peeps

and welcome along Sjnm2b.

Congratulations on the wedding and on our first form gender scan... a girl, how exciting! The suspense is killing me, thankfully we've only got to wait until thursday 6th to find out ourselves and I really cant wait.

Cant believe the weekend is over already! it really seems to have whizzed by.
i went to a "nearly new sale" on saturday. Do you have them in the states? It's where a group of mums set up a sale of 2nd hand, but very good condition baby equipment, clothes, toys etc.
It was so busy! But I managed to get a few bargins. A baby bath and top n tail bowl, a mamas n papas cot mobile and a bouncy chair. Cost a total of £15.50 which I was really pleased about.
I have also, today, won an ebay auction for a solid wood cotbed from Next for only £67.00!!! Just need to buy a new mattress. eek! exciting stuff.

Sleep well girls 

Em xxx


----------



## newfielady

Welcome Sjnm2b. :hi:
And Em, we've had 2 scans now. both girls. :winkwink: Congrats on the sales too. :thumbup:
Sjnm2b, I think most of us have bumps now. I know we're in maternity jeans. :haha:


----------



## crowned

Congrats to wondertwins, and to citymouse on her baby girl!
Welcome to sjnm2b - we're always happy to have more march mamas!
Ladies, I'm getting jealous of other peoples' bumps... I'm still not really showing, just look like I've eaten too much, but I know people who are due a week or more after me and definitely showing a cute little bump by now. :( I want my baby bump please!


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome sjnm!

my next stroller will have 3 wheels. im getting a double with 3. its such a smooth ride for baby. we go to baby depot and i play with the strollers all the time. they really are sturdy. :winkwink:

em we do have sales like that. we have stores that are like that all the time too. i went to a place called kid to kid today that is gently used baby/child items. got my 7 month old a walker for $21. the cheapest we found in the store for new was $40.


----------



## citymouse

Hello, all! Welcome Sjnm2b!

Ft, I hope you can find a way not to swelter! I was at an outside event today and it was so hot and awful in the sun. Are there fans at least? Or can you take a little one with you?

Today was a long day with lots of driving, yuck. But it was fun and when I came home, our friends were here with their 2-year-old. Love seeing my dog be chilled out around babies! They were blowing bubbles and the dog was catching them, but he hated the taste. Sooo cute! And we found out that they're expecting again! She's only 6/7 weeks behind me. 

My friends with our mob pregnancies remind me of Romy & Michelle's High School Reunion, where all the bitchy girls are pregnant at the same time. :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Monday everyone! 

I think I forgot to post my 16week bump pic... So, here is it. I don't think it's that much different this week but, hey! 

Also, I'm pretty certain I've been getting little movements too. :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4605.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MsCrow

Hey Loo, thanks for remembering the viva. It is today, 2pm. I was revising till 12am and still have some to do today. I'm feeling quite pessimistic. But I think that's me, despite researching my field for 4.5 years, I still feel like a fraud waiting to be found out.

I sympathise with you Mitch, it's really hard to know how much to talk with someone who is trying, especially through IVF, for a child. My brother and his wife, who I love dearly and would make the MOST amazing parents have gone through ICSI three times and are taking a break. It broke my heart to tell them because I knew their response would be so sweet.

I think I'm a weirdo as I can't stand prams or buggys. I have a total aversion to them and am wondering how viable it is just to use carriers....my excuse is I live on the side of a valley....

Hello and welcome Sjnm2b :)

Wondertwins when do we get to see a wedding photo? 

Still no bump with me....everyone else has one, seemingly, except Crowned and I. I sometimes think I have the start of one and then doubt it. I did manage to pick up some new maternity culottes and a dress via ebay over the weekend...Yay, another photo of the lovely lauraclili who definitely has a bump!


----------



## loolindley

SJNM - :hi: You have the same edd as me :D

Laura, you have a lovely neat bump! Unfortunately my baby is going to push my chub out, so I don't think I will get a tidy bump! :haha:

I had such a good nights sleep. I only got up twice, and it makes such a nice change! I've been having back ache since my fall, so I've needed to lean on a pillow so it can support my body. Maybe it's time to buy a pregnancy pillow?!

Mrs Crow, good luck again for today - you have put in the hard work, and I have no dobt it will show. The pram thing is a personal choice, and I really don't think it matters that you favour slings. Seems like good exercise too!

AFM, i'm on my last 2 lates today and tomorrow, 11.30-9 so not that late really - I can still keep my 9.30-10 bedtime!!!!! I have got a 4 hour stint at the controls, so I am not looking forward to that with back ache, but if it is that bad then I will just have to call tomorrow saying I can't do it again.

I'm getting really excited. My parents are back from France this week, and I'll get to see them a week Wednesday for the first time since May. I'm so excited, and I although they know about the baby, I hope that seeing them will renew their excitement too! Happy times :D :cloud9:


----------



## em2656

Cant believe I missed that! woops

Congratulations to both of our gender scan ladies - gonna go back and examine scan pics for nub theory comparison hehehe 

xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck today MsCrow!
FT - Good result for spurs, enjoy training in Birmingham.

Have actually come into an office today, so i can't spend all day on here, boo. Happy monday all.


----------



## loolindley

Wish I could work from home! I'm not feeling today!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

pull a sicky loo hehe xx


----------



## 2nd time

its hot again i migh have o ake he girls to he park bu i dont feel like it aghhh


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello ladies, so I have a question, since last week my uterus has randomly been going hard for about 10 seconds then relaxing again. Why is this? Is it normal? And does it happen to anyone else?

Also I _think_ I have felt the baby tonight, I've previously had some vibrating sorts of feelings but tonight laying in bed I believe the baby might have been close to the outside of my belly like up against the side and I could feel little movements, at one stage almost felt like the baby might have rolled over or something. Nothing really strong but nothing I've felt before. I really think it was the baby but I am not sure because everyone else says it feels like bubbles or popcorn which is not how I would describe this. I am 85% sure it was the baby.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

sounds like braxton hicks hun i get them xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

xdaniellexpx said:


> sounds like braxton hicks hun i get them xx

But I thought that was way later.. I mean it makes sence and that's what I thought it was my uterus contracting but being only 16 weeks and it happening since 15 weeks I thought it was to early.. Hmm... It feels so funny makes me giggle!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i thort it but the midwife told me u can get them at any time xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks! That makes me feel better!!! Thought I was weird.


----------



## kymied

MsCrow said:


> I think I'm a weirdo as I can't stand prams or buggys. I have a total aversion to them and am wondering how viable it is just to use carriers....my excuse is I live on the side of a valley....

I'm a weirdo about it too. Here in the US (or my area at least) babywearing is really new and really only done by the "crunchy hippie moms" (which I'm sure with cloth diapering, babywearing, breast feeding and making my own baby food is a title I'll earn). But everything I read says how much babies enjoy the more natural stuff. It just seems so much easier. What I think I'll do is try just slinging the baby until they get to the walking stage and use an umbrella stroller then for when he/she gets tired (and maybe by then we'll be expecting #2)

I have today off (I have to work Saturday) so I wanted to get up with my husband and make him waffles for breakfast (he gets up 2 hours after I do so it's still sleeping late). Abby (our Australian Sheppard) decides, 30 minutes before DH's alarm was set to go off, to void her entire bladder in her bed. So we have to jump out of bed, put her outside and wash all the bedding. Not a great way to wake up on your day off. But he still got waffles.

I'm still not seeing much of a bump, just fat, but I can find my uterus now so I guess that's something. But holy crap stretchy pants are comfortable I can still fit into my regular jeans but I don't want to!


----------



## redsox

If I have the time difference right Ms. Crow is having her viva RIGHT NOW!!! All fingers and toes crossed for her. I know you are wowing them Ms. Crow! :)

As for everyone else - welcome new ladies and thank goodness Loo and FT you are okay after your spills. Loo I am really glad you are in a position now to put the brakes on driving when you need to - don't overdo it sweets, it's not worth it. :)

I am taking a sick day today so I can work on the house. We need to shift rooms around to make room for the babe and today was the perfect day to get started - just hope my back holds out. It's been SO tender lately.

As for movement I have been definitely feeling it - it's only once in a blue moon, but on Saturday night it was so strong I could even see an ever so slight twitch on the outside of my tummy!!!! Best part? After laying quiet and getting in just the right position, DH could see it too!!!!!

I am really looking forward to when this becomes a regular thing as it's so reassuring that all is well. Have my 16 week check-up on Wednesday and can't wait to hear baby on the doppler.


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning March Mamas!

I woke up to a cool 43 degree day, which makes me very happy. I love Fall!!!

Citymouse- Your hoohah story made me literally laugh out loud. That is exactly something that I would do. Speaking of hoohahs.... I never thought about the impact of Googling my baby's name some day and finding my posts about lady parts!! That's an excellent reason to keep names private.

FT- I hope you are able to find a little cool spot to avoid sweltering today.

Loo- Just like you, I've found that sleeping with a pillow behind my back (and between my legs) makes a huge impact on my comfort. I might look for a pregnancy pillow. Mitch, didn't you say you bought one? How is it working for you?

Wouldluvabub- That sure sounds like BH. I had no idea you could have them this early! 

Kymied- I don't hate strollers, per se, but I do think they're a big pain getting in and out of cars. We had one with my son, but we didn't use it enough to justify what we paid for it, and as soon as he was big enough, we switched to a $20 umbrella stroller for places like airports, malls, etc. Otherwise, we carried him. However, the thought of two babies in slings makes my back hurt just thinking about it!! :oneofeach:

MsCrow and everyone else who has asked- pictures are forthcoming. I promise. I have to get them from my friend who was our photographer. (And GOOD LUCK TODAY, MsC!!)

Happy Monday!!!


----------



## kymied

I've been google-ing babywearing twins since I'm still thinking about watching my friend's baby. A lot of moms say it's completely do-able.


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins I've got a maternity pillow and it's definitely comfortable. Its almost full body length so I can use it as a head pillow and throw a leg over it, or fold it into a V so that it stops me rolling onto my back. Was definitely my best investment so far and
It can be used to support the baby if you're breastfeeding.


----------



## wondertwins

Oh, Lozza, that sounds perfect! I might have to get two: one for me and one for my honey since he currently thinks _I'M_ his pillow. It's so sweet he likes to snuggle, but I'm finding myself getting more and more restless at night.


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all! 

MsCrow may be done by now...? If so, hope it went fantastically!

I don't really have a bump yet either, but it's coming... The little dent in my lower belly is getting smaller and smaller as my uterus gets higher and bigger.

I'm almost positive I'm feeling movements. Who else said it's not like popcorn popping or flutters? I just feel this little tickling squiggly movement, always in the same place, for about 5-10 minutes, and then it calms down. 

If it is the baby, it's the same thing I felt at 11+4ish when I was on my apple juice kick!


----------



## crowned

Citymouse, thanks for the note about the little dent in your lower belly - mine is the same: getting smaller every day. I posted a pic for you guys earlier, but I'm getting depressed about how little my bump is... I just want to LOOK pregnant now! haha. The movements I've felt are similar - definitely not like popcorn... just little prods in my lower belly and I don't know what else they could be except baby!

I think I'm going to do a combo of sling and stroller. I don't want to have to carry baby when we're out and about at the mall or park or whatever, but I also really want to have him/her close to me when I'm at home, so a sling sounds perfect for at home. I can see how you wouldn't use a stroller much though, especially since a lot of infant carseats snap into the top of shopping carts so you can take baby grocery shopping without a stroller.


----------



## citymouse

I've thought about sewing a Mei-Tai...

Found this info about different types of carriers: https://baby-carriers-downunder.com/selection_guide/


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse - just tried to click on this link on my work laptop and it came up "Blocked - Pornography"! I didn't realise baby carriers were thought of in that way...:haha:


----------



## kymied

Thanks for that Citymouse I think I'll probably get a ring sling and a Mei Tai. I think my husband would be more into the Mei Tai. I like the wrap but I heard it's really complicated to get the proper wrap and I don't want to be discouraged by it being so complicated.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Afternoon ladies, seems like most of you had a hot weekend. We were the complete opposite here, it was cold enough to put the heating on in the house and close up all the windows... I could almost picture snow falling since it was such a rainy and cold weekend. So since I was in the fall/winter mode, I managed to get myself a maternity winter coat, which will come in handy soon :)

Congrats Wondertwins on the wedding and Citymouse for finding out that the baby is a girl :)

Citymouse: I would describe the movements I felt a couple weeks ago as a tickling, squiggly movement too. Though I think baby must have moved to a new position because I haven't felt them in about a week. They were on the left side of my uterus when I did feel them, the same spot baby was when we had the ultrasound.


----------



## pristock230

HI everyone! Hope all is well - Chilly here on the east coast of the US today!

Hope everyone is feeling well - I am still pretty tired and dizzy, I thought my energy may start to pick up by now but it's really not. I have my 16 week appointment Thursday so I am going to mention it to my midwife then. I had low iron when I was prego with my daughter so maybe the same thing - not really sure!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good evening ladies xxx*

Well. Today was soooooooooooooooooo hot in the training room in birmingham that i could literally feel steam coming off my skin (slight exaggeration but you get my point!!). Honestly we were all sweltering. Im back in there everyday this week so thanks very much for the sunshine Mr Weather Man, but im happy to have a bit of rain now please! :)

*Sjam2b* - welcome to our group; i will add you to the details on the first page :hugs:
*Ms Crow* - Hope your Viva went brilliant - i am sure that it did :hugs:
*Laura* - Great bump pic and jealous of movement :hugs:
*Luvabub* - my uterus also sometimes feels hard and then soft; so dont worry :hugs:

so i am INSANELY :brat: jealous of those of you who are feeling movement already :( is anyone else not feeling anything yet? or just little old me?

xxx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies 

Ive been peeking in and out so should really introduce myself

Im lynsey - just got married to the love of my life and expecting our first little spring chicken march 25th

Id love to say its been plain sailing but lack of sleep and sore joints are making it not so enjoyable 

Starting yoga this week so hopefully it will help

Still dont have a bump buddies so if anyone else doesnt or will have me that would be lovely

Looking forward to chatting and sharing experiences 

L xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

welcome to our group hun! i will add your date etc to first post :hugs:

sorry your suffering with sore joints etc - sounds very similar to all of us on here! and we all have a long wait to go yet :rofl: Yoga should be great though - andf have you thought about getting a pregnancy pillow? I sleep much better now i have one - i sleep right through the night easily :)


----------



## wondertwins

Welcome, Vitfawife! 

FT- Just wait. In no time, your little bean will be break dancing in there, keeping you awake at all sorts of crazy hours. :)

Kymied- I love the wrap carriers, but I agree the frustration potential is high. The ring slings look simple enough, and I've seen some pouches that don't require much "assembly." I'm still apprehensive about wearing them both at once. My back killed me carrying my son up front. Who knows though... maybe carrying two will make it better because it will even the weight distribution. Worst case scenario, we only use the slings when DH is around to carry one too.


----------



## kymied

Firsttimer: I haven't felt any movement yet, I'm just happy that I can feel my uterus at all, I have no idea where the baby is inside there. I guess not having done this before means it takes a little longer for us to know what to look for? My friend said she didn't get a bump until 18 weeks and didn't feel anything until 20 weeks. I guess we'll just have to wait.

Wondertwins: I found this album of babywearing twins: https://www.naturallyparentingtwins.com/drupal/image/tid/24 SO cute! I don't know how you'd be able to handle them for very long when they get bigger.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

first timer - i've not really felt any movement either. i thought i felt a couple of twitches last week but nothing definate and nothing since either.


----------



## 2nd time

wondertwins it your scan tommorow you finding ou he genders


----------



## wondertwins

Yep, 2nd time, at this time tomorrow, I'll be finding out if I'm having boys, girls or one of each. I'm so excited!


----------



## 2nd time

wondertwins said:


> Yep, 2nd time, at this time tomorrow, I'll be finding out if I'm having boys, girls or one of each. I'm so excited!

do you not know if hey are sharing a sac ie identical or freternal yet


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, lynsey!

No word from MsCrow yet?

I'm off to Target. Right now I only have three pairs of underwear that I like wearing. That won't quite do, lol. Going to get a baby girl outfit, too! (But in general I'm not going to go crazy until the 20-week scan double-confirms it.)


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins - do you hope ur carrying one of each - or both a particular gender? or dont mind? xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Welcomesjam2b and vita (for short :haha:) - welcome o the mad house:winkwink:

Mscrow - hope viva went well

Ft -thought i felt bubba a week or so ago, some flutters....but unsure i have felt since :cry:. Today i have had alot of little jabs and twinges...inside me so think its not stretching...could be but i am not 100%. Doppler still doing its thing so i am happy.

News from me is no decision on voluntary redundancy but got a clear indication that my job will be safe because i am pregnant....too much hassle to even think about it apparently. FT i think you'll be fine...fingers crossed

Sometimes i think i am mad for even thinking about leaving and not having a job to go back to....but i am sure i would find something fairly easily....mmmmm tough thoughts

Wondertwins - excited about finding out two baby sexes tomorrow


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> Girl! :pink:

Congrats :cloud9::pink:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - im with you on the tought thoughts hun. i keep thinking if they want to increase my workload or lower my pay then i want to tell them where to stick it (in a nice way :rofl: ) but we shall see.

cant believe i dont even have a date for meeting :( i should do tomo though as the PA will be in tomo.... :shrug:

ANYWAY!!!!! 

im still having freakkkkkky dreams, my tummy is defo bigger, still got excess d/c (sorry if tmi) but other than that im feeling good :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - that's good news.
Wondertwins - good luck for your scan, how exciting!
Bought a maternity winter coat off eBay today for £18, a jojo maman bebe one, hooray!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, dreams... I was having the most luscious dream last night about pancakes... and then the dog woke me up! I was so mad at DH because he was supposed to take the dog out before he came to bed. And I had been LOVING those pancakes! :rofl:

Oh, geez, prego brain: I was about to say I'm off to Target, and then almost added, does anyone need me to pick up anything while I'm there? :dohh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

eving ladies been around town today for a mooch got some pjs for izzy to put away for christmas shes in 9-12 months so get her 12-18 months and they fit so gona take me back and get the size up. silly primark but what can i complane about for 3.50 haha


my 13+5 pic for any 1 who hasnt seen it on fb
 



Attached Files:







309244_156787927748308_100002513057183_279616_1417570289_n[1].jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wondertwins

LOL, citymouse. Have fun at Target. You are going to have SOOOO much fun picking out a little girly outfit!!! While you're there, could you pick me up some toothpaste? I'm just about out.

FT- I am secretly hoping for at least some pink in there because I really want to buy tutus and legwarmers. A boy girl combo would be great. DH says (and I quote), "they better be boys, or I'm going to be pissed!" Don't worry.... he's kidding. Mostly. He would love a girl, but he's afraid of them. We'll both be complete mush either way so I'm not worried. As trite as it sounds... as long as they're healthy and happy, I don't care what they are. 

2ndT- My babies are in separate sacs with separate placentas. This means they are most likely fraternal (75% likelihood). 

Mitch- In the end, I think either decision will be fine. I'm happy to hear that your baby bump is doing its part to keep your job safe though. :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi 'laddies'!!!!! :flower:

Hope you're all well and happy!

Wondertwins - Huge congratulations on your wedding!! :wedding: xx good luck at your scan tomorrow, so exciting we're all getting to that stage!!

Citymouse - a baby girl, how exciting!!!! Yay!! :pink: bet you're on :cloud9: xx ps your story made me LOL!!! 

Waula - hope you're feeling better and have been taking it very easy after your scare xx

Loo - hope you've recovered from your fall - please take it easy my lovely xx

Mitchnorm - I know you must feel bad for your friend who is struggling to conceive and I would've reacted the same way as you to try and save her feelings. My SIL is desperate for a baby but has a medical condition that needs to be stable before she can try - I also play down my pregnancy alot when I am around her, hoping this will help. A very difficult situation xx ps like your chosen travel system - am sorely tempted!!! :thumbup:

Firsttimer & Mitchnorm - pah, work issues are rubbish!! :cry: I am also going through a 'Lean Review' at work with the likelihood being that we will prob lose our jobs come the new year. :nope: The Public sector is so uncertain at the moment and no-one is safe. Hope it works out ok for you both xx

Hi Sjnm2b :flower: welcome to the madness! 

Cute bump pic lauraclili :thumbup: x

MrsCrow - really hope the viva went well!:winkwink: x

Hi vitfawifetobe!! :flower: feel-free to buddy me! x

Lovely bump Danielle!! xx

PHEW!!!!!!! Think I've finally caught up...stop nattering ladies!!!! :haha::haha::haha: Sorry if I've missed anything vital! x


AFM - all ok I think, feeling tired and my boobs are quite sore again and having some twinges in stomach. Also I keep having a few dizzy spells - just need to stand still when they happen and let the world come back into focus!!! :haha:

Went shopping at lunch with a friend - so depressing shopping for maternity clothes, not a lot of nice stuff out there!! Friend bought some shoes though so not all bad!!! :winkwink:

Off for some cherry cake and a strawberry nesquik soon :haha: My MS seems to have really eased off - finally - YAAAAAAAY!!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:

xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak - yeah for the ms stopping :happydance: boo for the unsuccessful mat shopping.

Phoned up and put deposit on travel system...last 2 before price was going up :haha:

X

Ps FT same tmi problem over here ha ha


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Mitch - what travel system have you gone for 

We are looking tonight - i LOVE LOVE the icandy apple - but way over budget and wont fit in the car

Been looking at the M&P Zoom and Sola - good deal on them at the moment - hubby doesnt like the sola but we are going to M&P next week to test drive them 

Ohhh im loving looking on ebay - bit of an addict - just got outbidded on a stunning topshop mat coat never mind something else may come up

L xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Vitfa - we got the m&p zoom...hubby really liked the 3 wheelers and we thouugh price was good compared to alot of others.....its only in black but the car seat comes in different colours so we need to choose that :thumbup:

Really love it...we didnt test too many...maybe looked at a dozen


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Oh glad to hear someone else loves it too - i have high hope for it - its so verstile as you can get various colours for cosytoes which i like

L x


----------



## Widger

Hello there strangers :hi:

I'm so so sorry I've been awol for soooooo long. My phone packed up, laptop went funny so no internet in the house for weeks arggh! Plus, at work (I'm a teacher) I can't log on to anything really... apart from child related websites.

Anyway, hello to some new ladies. I have tooooooo many pages to read. I think when I last posted we were impressed we'd got to 600 although that was prob only last week :rofl:

Mitch - I defo think you are feeling baby. I keep feeling nudges and know it is baby because I've been there before (although I still keep thinking hmmmm was that the baby?) :haha:

I hope everyone is well and I haven't missed out on anything??

Citymouse - How exciting finding out :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Went on the Mamas and Papas website tonight and they've got a sale on, including what look like some good deals on travel systems so I might have to go and look. The zoom looks nice on photos but I guess I need to see it.

Citymouse I really want pancakes with bacon and maple syrup for breakfast in the morning now! Or with blueberries. I tried to follow a recipe recently for fluffy American pancakes but they were awful so who knows what I did wrong. English pancakes just arent the same although nice in there own lemon & sugar way!

Hi Widger - welcome back!


----------



## waula

Hi ladies, lovely to catch up again tonight... all ok and still in place at this end and no more bleeding. have been taking it very easy and work have said not to come in this week at all which is good of them - i think they're pretty terrified as i had a terrible day last tues and then had the bleed wed night so being extra nice is probably needed!!!

i'm still not convinced i've felt anything yet, maybe some popcorn popping inside during the night but not really convincing. people keep telling me i will be feeling but not thinking its the baby which is a really frustrating thing to say - i'm really trying to feel it!!! can't wait for the reassurance that it will bring - i promise i won't moan about getting kicked in the ribs later on!!!!!

got my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow - currently making a list of stuff to ask her, mostly about work related health and safety stuff but just wondered do they listen to its heart?? just feeling like i'd like the reassurance of being able to hear it loud and clear after last week...

anyway hope all is well and that all viva's/pram shopping/MS ladies are doing well...

xxxx


----------



## Widger

Waula - Sorry you've been stressed. I bled at 15/16 weeks with my son out of nowhere and he is a very lively 16 month old.

Then at my 16 week midwife appointment she couldn't get hb straight away. Arrgghhh I tried not to stress. She got it eventually but it was pretty scary.

Good luck xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula, she didn't want to listen to mine as
My area have changed policy, but I begged so she did! No one else on here seems to have had problems with them trying! Good luck.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!!!!

welcome vitfa!:flower:

danielle- thats a beautiful bump!:happydance:

as for the slings, i absolutely love them. i have strollers too, for me its nice to have both. i usually use my slings exclusively til about 6 months or so. i even use them around the house. i can put baby in a sling and get dishes, laundry, and other house work done while baby sleeps. of course i sling them while at church, library, stores, etc as well. my babies get big pretty quick though so its hard to sling them much after 6 months or so. my 7 month old is currently 20 lbs, so if i were to strap him on me and walk around the store an hour my back would be achey for days. it reminds me of being big and pregnant and carrying a baby around in your tummy all day.

we have a pouch sling, wouldnt recommend one thats not adjustable, and a maya ring sling that i really love. we had many other kinds but kept taking them back. many are just not comfortable for me. i really want a mei tei wrap, im sure i will get one at the end of this pregnancy:thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Poo, just lost my post!


I wanted to recommend the Ergo carrier to anyone and everyone, its been briliant! I've only just stopped backcarrying Roh this last week or so, as my bump is now in the way of the waist strap. I could still use it on the front, but Roh is a bit heavy for that now, he weighs about 25lb! :haha: I've got the newborn insert, ready to start using it again as soon as i'm up and about after bumpy shows up! Love babywearing, so much easier than trying to get up and down curbs and on and off buses with a buggy (not that i don't use a buggy / stroller they are dead useful sometimes! )


As far as feeling baby moving, i've had, bubbling feelings like indigestion, rolling feelings, kind of like when a cat rubs against your legs, but inside, if that makes sense? :haha: and little prods and pokes. Bumpy has moves on to proper squirming here, along with actual little kicks, and what i' pretty sure is an elbow to the bladder maneuver :wacko: I think like Widger said its a bit easier when you know what you are feeling, rather than just thinking everything is gas ;)


----------



## newfielady

> em we do have sales like that. we have stores that are like that all the time too. i went to a place called kid to kid today that is gently used baby/child items. got my 7 month old a walker for $21. the cheapest we found in the store for new was $40.

Trying to catch up but though I would comment on this. Here in Canada, Walkers are banned. You aren't allowed to buy or sell one. Just though it was interesting. :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

blessedmomma said:


> i really want a mei tei wrap, im sure i will get one at the end of this pregnancy:thumbup:

If they're easy to make I will send you one!


----------



## kymied

I've heard studies saying that walkers may not be good for babies because it's unnatural movement and they often fall down stairs if the parent looks away for a second (with high speed they can push through baby gates.) But there are of course other studies that say they help babies....


----------



## wondertwins

Blessed- YAY, you can be our resident sling expert! Have you used any wraps? If so, were they complicated to figure out? It sounds like there is some trial and error in finding something that works for a particular baby and mama?

Tonight I had a soda during dinner. I know that doctors say a little caffeine here and there isn't going to hurt anything, but I was feeling really guilty since I've completely cut out all caffeine since I found out I am pregnant. Then within 20 minutes, my little babes started doing their most noticeable movements yet. And no it wasn't soda bubbles. :haha: It was that prodding feeling in my uterus. Ahhhh! No more caffeine, but it sure has been fun.


----------



## newfielady

I limit myself on the caffieine intake. Someday's I'll have none and some days I have one or two glasses (that's max).
I had a good day in "the city" but I am beat. I can't walk around the malls like I used to. I was in half a dozen stores and I had to stop twice for breaks. :dohh: I did manage to get some clothes though. Thanks to Wal-Mart I got 1 maternity shirt and two (Yes TWO!! :haha:) pairs of maternity jeans. There was a sale on in bluenotes 5 tee shirts for $20 so I bought a size larger than I usually wear and they're all super stretchy so I think they will last a while. So I _think_ I may have enough clothes to last a while now. (Until my yoga pants stop fitting, then I'll be in trouble.)


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- thats crazy they banned walkers! 

kymied- i am going off of my 5 i have used walkers with so dont know of any bad studies. im sure they are out there though. they always have good and bad studies with every baby item i think. i honestly think it helped mine get ready for walking, but im sure all kids are different. mine only use them for a couple months and they are off and walking on their own. we have a very tough gate at the top and bottom of the stairs so im not worried about that at all. im here with them all day so its not a concern. have had many crawlers, so i have to be prepared with very good gates. we dont go cheap on that. the only time one of my kids have fallen down the stairs was my oldest when she was at my moms, but my dd was already walking by then. my mom didnt even tell me it happened, my brother did. needless to say she didnt babysit anymore without me there, sorry ma. 

citymouse- yay!!!!! 

wondertwins- i wanted one with my last baby, but didnt get one. im def getting one this time! i have had my eye on them for a while. i have no wraps, but they look so comfy. i looked the mei tei up on google and it looks like it could take some practice. it could be confusing to put them together at first, but i figure i will get it down pretty quick. it was that way learning how to use my ring sling. babies really love slings though, or mine do anyways.:thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

Regarding "walkers", there are certain types that have been banned and/or receive concern. Specifically the walkers that surround the baby in a ring such that they cannot see their own feet are said to be dangerous. However, it is my understanding (at least in the US) that the push walkers are okay. Or at least that was the case a few years ago when I read an article about it. My DS didn't use his push walker until after he was already walking, at which point he just pushed it around like a vacuum cleaner mimicking his OCD mama. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i think you have to be careful using any baby item. there are always studies showing this or that. just like with slings you have to make sure they are not positioned with their head against their chest or their face covered or they can suffocate. and the concerns about the carseats messing their backs up cuz its not straight. and the bumpers being around the cribs. whether or not to use pacifiers. etc etc etc. there seems to be cause for concern with everything having to do with babies. we just have to make sure as moms we make the best possible decisions for them.


----------



## citymouse

Thought I'd show off my baby purchases from today! Since I was so fed up with not being able to find any good maternity clothes at Target or Marshall's--I guess Marshall's has stopped carrying maternity altogether? I went to two and didn't find any maternity clothes!--I thought I could slightly overindulge in baby buys.

As you can see, I calculated my purchases to keep DH from complaining too much. ;)

(Oh, maybe you can't see... the one on the left says "Daddy's sweetheart"--it's a onesie but I folded it up so you can see the pants... I love colorful hearts! I had a dog bed once with almost the same heart pattern but the dog didn't like it and giving it away made me so sad... so naturally I had to buy the heart pants...)

https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/8876/photo11wr.jpg

https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/907/photo22bc.jpg


----------



## pristock230

citymouse said:


> Thought I'd show off my baby purchases from today! Since I was so fed up with not being able to find any good maternity clothes at Target or Marshall's--I guess Marshall's has stopped carrying maternity altogether? I went to two and didn't find any maternity clothes!--I thought I could slightly overindulge in baby buys.
> 
> As you can see, I calculated my purchases to keep DH from complaining too much. ;)
> 
> (Oh, maybe you can't see... the one on the left says "Daddy's sweetheart"--it's a onesie but I folded it up so you can see the pants... I love colorful hearts! I had a dog bed once with almost the same heart pattern but the dog didn't like it and giving it away made me so sad... so naturally I had to buy the heart pants...)
> 
> https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/8876/photo11wr.jpg
> 
> https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/907/photo22bc.jpg

Those are so cute! I love them. I got my daughter so much before she was even born at Target! Nice buy!!


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- thats stinkin cute!!!!!!!!!!! with all the daddy sayings on them he surely cant complain :winkwink:

we just went on a wonderful walk. its so nice out :cloud9: i feel like besides housework and teaching/playing with kids its the only real exercise i get. my equipment is still gathering dust :dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Tuesday everyone! 

:D 

Citymouse - they are gorgeous! 

xx


----------



## citymouse

Thanks! I should say that I'm keeping the tags on in case the 20-week scan reveals that my Soviet ultrasound was incorrect. Can you imagine? That would be a shock!

PS - I'm so happy! One of the girls in my ttc buddies group got her bfp tonight!


----------



## MsCrow

I love the clothes Citymouse. I'm not a fan of pink and blue gendered clothes So these are gorgeous and pretty funky.

Interested to read the carrier talk, I tried on a Lifft sling at the Baby Show and loved it but quite pricey. The only item we have bought is a Red Kite Premier baby carrier as the design is pretty good. Shall look up the Ergo.

Viva was ok, not quite the satisfying experience I hoped it would be, probably due to two less experienced examiners who went straight for the jugular rather than the usual warm up and thematically arranged set of questions. They exhausted themselves after an hour or so, so it was pretty quick. But supervisors said I argued my corner well and the amendments I have I can do in a couple of weeks. Thank god its over. I'm treating myself to a very good glass of wine before MrC and I go see Richard II on Thursday.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

love the clothes citymouse - particularly like the one with the balloons/parachutes on it!

i wish tomorrow would hurry up, im due to receive my big bundle of baby stuff (mostly itti bitti fluffy nappies) which is arriving tomorrow!

anyone suffering with a bad back? my lower right side is aching. i have a pillow to take to work with me today...


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yes me!! My back hurts every night!! On the right side mostly BEST thing for it is a heat pack, seriously it gives me instant relief!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning....i am newfruiting.....well its an onion but moving one anyway :haha:

Citymouse - the clothes are toocute. I am getting confused with sizes and whether muchstuff, if anything, for small baby/newborn...they go up to 7.5lbs which i know alot of babies are below...but you never know. My friendhad to chuckall newborn stuff as it was too small from day one.

Mscrow - glad the viva is out if the way....i am sure you you did really well...i always self criticise reallybad straight out of the exams :wacko:...could have donethis, should have said that etc :hugs:

Right suppose i best get to work.......experienced mummies...advice pls.....do you buy sleepsuits with arms, without arms, with legs, without legs or a combination of them....mmmm confused...so many types. Does it depend when baby born whetherits cold and you may have more need for added warmth i.e. legs and arms etc. Stupid question i know...but that seems to be the startingpoint of dressing the little one :haha:

Have a good day all x x x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

new-veg today! an onion. nice.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wouldluvabub - my friend has bought me a bean bag pack which goes in the microwave to heat it up. i haven't used it yet but i think i need to soon!

right off to work - hi ho.

x


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy Newfruiting Day to loads of you today!:happydance: I can't wait to newfruit tomorrow, 17 weeks seems quite far on!

*Citymouse *- gorgeous clothes! 
*MsCrow* - I'm with you not wanting to dress a girl exclusively in pink and a boy in blue, looks hard to find clothes that aren't like that! 

*MrsCupcake* - Yes i'm also suffering with lower back pain. Gutted that i'm already feeling it, surely it shouldn't be until i'm carrying an enormous bump! I also do pilates which is supposed to help! I've tried doing the yoga/pilates "cat stretch" to mobilise it a bit and ease it off and will also try the hot water bottle approach.

*Mitch* - not a stupid question about sleepsuits etc, i've been wondering the same thing and it's put me off buying stuff!:dohh:


----------



## em2656

I think it's well worth getting a variety of sleepsuits. Yes it's more weather related I guess, but babies do lose their own body heat a lot quicker than we do, so unless it's blazing sunshine it's all about layers. Def over here anyway.
Standard out fit is a short sleeve vest with a long sleeved, long legged babygro on top. 

xxx


----------



## loolindley

GOODMORNING LADDIES!!!!! (does anyone else say that in a scottish accent, or is it just me?! :rofl:

I swear I have just caught up with everything, but can barely remember what to respond to! D'oh!

Ummm. I like these gender nutrual sleepsuits. Especially the stripey one. https://www.next.co.uk/x484830s3#950209x48

Ummmm. Wondertwins. Have a fantastic scan today! I can't wait to hear what flavours you are carrying!

Ummmmmm. MrsC, Huzzah for your viva being done and dusted! Go reward yourself with a cupcake from Diva! 

Ummmmmmmm. God, talk about baby brain! Seriously, I JUST read it all!!!!!

So anyway, AFM! Yesterday I had to have my tea at dinner time, as that was where I had my break, so I just had ryvita and dairylea for my tea, and I was STARVING by the time I finished at 9. Why am I the only one who is so damn hungry all the time!?!?!?!?! I ended up driving to the pizza shop at half 9 last night, which I am angry about because I only made a bad choice because I was so chuffing starving. I hate working shifts sometimes.

I can't even think about anything interesting to write I am feeling so tired. Is it too early to start counting down to my maternity leave? ZOMBIE LOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

Just read back my post and realised exactly how boring it was. Sorry laddies!


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - you're not the only one starving all the time, i finished a bowl of cereal an hour ago and am already looking round for what i can have next. I saw a bag of bonfire toffee in sainsburys at the weekend so might have to walk and get that! Polished off a big bag of midget gems last week though, need to stop eating sweets! And I also can't say "Laddies" in anything other than a scottish accent, prefixed by "och aye"


----------



## mitchnorm

em2656 said:


> I think it's well worth getting a variety of sleepsuits. Yes it's more weather related I guess, but babies do lose their own body heat a lot quicker than we do, so unless it's blazing sunshine it's all about layers. Def over here anyway.
> Standard out fit is a short sleeve vest with a long sleeved, long legged babygro on top.
> 
> xxx

So basically the sleeveless and legless all in ones?? x

Thank you


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Loo - you're not the only one starving all the time, i finished a bowl of cereal an hour ago and am already looking round for what i can have next. I saw a bag of bonfire toffee in sainsburys at the weekend so might have to walk and get that! Polished off a big bag of midget gems last week though, need to stop eating sweets! And I also can't say "Laddies" in anything other than a scottish accent, prefixed by "och aye"

Oooh my hunger is getting back slowly......obsessed with Tangfastic Haribos and pickled onions....straight from jar :winkwink:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Morning ladies 

Well after another nights terrible sleep im at breaking point - 
Can anyone recommened a sleeping pillow that will support my back and sides ( as well as my bump as i get bigger).

Those sleepsuits are the cutest

We bought some things in the US when we were on honeymoon but dont know the sex yet so limited to choice - can wait to start buying little stuff

Hope everyone day is going well - Its my mum birthday so thinking of treating her to lunch if i drag my self out of bed

L xx


----------



## KellyC75

Hi 'Laddies'!!! :howdy:

I just want to let you know that I may not be posting as much as I used to...Its suddenly dawned on me that im moving to the other side of the world in 7 weeks!!! :argh:


----------



## KellyC75

vitfawifetobe said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Well after another nights terrible sleep im at breaking point -
> Can anyone recommened a sleeping pillow that will support my back and sides ( as well as my bump as i get bigger).
> 
> 
> 
> L xx

https://www.dreamgenii.com/ Hope you get some rest soon :sleep:


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning Ladies, been at the in laws since friday and i really don't think i could ever catch up. Hope everyone had good weekends and a good start to the week?!

I'm off work this week and the cleaning has already started and have second load of washing on! no rest for the bloody wicked!

Loo - I'm always hungry now to. Woke up at 4 this morning starving so had a bowl of cold ricepudding in bed. mmmm


----------



## littleANDlost

AND i've gone to the next stage of my ticker thingy woooo


----------



## mitchnorm

Congrats L&L!!!

Kelly - you have to get your internet sorted asap when you get to Oz and keep in touch with us from there....no excuses! You must be sooo excited and maybe a little nervous :happydance:. I guess the move was already planned and decided upon before you got pregnant? Big move x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

any body want a child for the day bids start at 1p


----------



## lozza1uk

Vita - I got this one, and sleep so much better now. 
https://www.theraline-shop.co.uk/pi1/index.html

Mitch - mmmmm tangtastic haribos... I went through a phase of the new sour fruit pastilles early on which were similar. I feel a run to the sweetshop coming on!


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> Kelly - you have to get your internet sorted asap when you get to Oz and keep in touch with us from there....no excuses! You must be sooo excited and maybe a little nervous :happydance:. I guess the move was already planned and decided upon before you got pregnant? Big move x

VERY nervous! :ignore:

I will keep in touch, for sure :hugs:

The move was planned for April 2012, but due to the pregnancy, we bought it forward! :plane:


----------



## littleANDlost

xdaniellexpx said:


> any body want a child for the day bids start at 1p

What's Izzy done to deserve being bidded away for the day? lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

we just have 1 very tired mummy who is sick of doing jobs twice like putting the washing on the radtiatiors 5 times and her pulling it back of!!!!!!! and now she wont go to sleep screaming blue murder upstairs :(


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> we just have 1 very tired mummy who is sick of doing jobs twice like putting the washing on the radtiatiors 5 times and her pulling it back of!!!!!!! and now she wont go to sleep screaming blue murder upstairs :(


:hugs: Totally sympathise :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

xdaniellexpx said:


> we just have 1 very tired mummy who is sick of doing jobs twice like putting the washing on the radtiatiors 5 times and her pulling it back of!!!!!!! and now she wont go to sleep screaming blue murder upstairs :(

:( I hope she settles down for you soon! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

shes asleep wooo no time for me to sit my fat arse on the couch and have my breky and wach this moring :D


----------



## lozza1uk

I've just found a great second use for my pillow - it wraps round my waist and fits between my thighs and my desk and keeps me nice and upright in front of my laptop - hopefully this will help the backache - it even gives me somewhere to rest my elbows!

Has anyone else started thinking about nurseries? I mean the childcare kind rather than bedroom. I spoke to a friend yesterday who lives locally and apparently now isn't too early to reserve a place as they get booked up round here. She's emailed me some recommendations this morning. This feels way too early as I won't be going back to work (hopefully) until Jan 2013!! I think i'm going to look into childminders too, and possibly sharing a nanny with my friend who's baby is due 3 weeks before mine (if she's up for the idea).


----------



## littleANDlost

Glad you have some peace

I really don't want to start thinking about child care as we can't afford for me not to be working but i really don't think i'm going to be wanting to leave my baby. I know i don't really have a choice though. i was hoping to not have to think about it till like a week before I'm due to go back lol.


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. (and the _only_ way to say "laddies" is with a scottish accent. :haha:
I think my shopping trip yesterday has taken a toll on me. I slept for 10 hours and still feel exhausted. My back aches and I just feel blah. I'm going to laze in the recliner and watch some T.V. Have a nice day. :hi:


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> Glad you have some peace
> 
> I really don't want to start thinking about child care as we can't afford for me not to be working but i really don't think i'm going to be wanting to leave my baby. I know i don't really have a choice though. i was hoping to not have to think about it till like a week before I'm due to go back lol.

Sorry, i know it's depressing! I definitely have no choice and like you assumed i'd only have to think about it after it was born! Unfortunately it looks like that's not the case. :cry:


----------



## kkl12

Wondertwins- good luck with your scan today, you must be so excited! As far as the caffeine I have a soda every now and then. Yesterday was the first day I think I felt the baby!! :yipee::yipee: I didn't relate it to the caffeine but that could have been what did it. It felt like a flipping or bubble moving feeling right where the baby would be....

Citymouse- Those clothes are way cute... I haven't bought any clothes yet but Target will probably be the first place I go 

Loo- I love Zebras so I think those onesies are perfect!
And I seem to wake up hungry in the middle of the night the past few nights... I'm gonna have to keep food stashed in the bedroom now :munch: 

Waula- good luck today... Hopefully you get to listen to the heartbeat... it's always reassuring to hear it


----------



## emera35

I sooo don't want to go to work today! Roh has been yelling at me for half the morning as i wouldn't let him wear his favourite dungerees (i got them out to put on him, but there were still grass stains on the knees, so i wanted to scrub them), anyway, major meltdown for half the day! :dohh:

I'm starting to get really achy under the bump whilst i'm at work. I'd get a bump support band, but as i'm plus size, none of them fit :( Any thoughts on what i could do?

Hope you are all well, and having a good day! :hugs:

Wondertwins - Good luck with your scan :flower:


----------



## littleANDlost

lozza1uk said:


> Sorry, i know it's depressing! I definitely have no choice and like you assumed i'd only have to think about it after it was born! Unfortunately it looks like that's not the case. :cry:

I might have to look around here and see what it's like and how much and things, i may also puppy dog eye some of my family again and see if anyone offers to be a baby sitter on a more permanent basis a couple of times a week. For once Im wishing the in law live closer as i know that my MIL would have him/her in a flash if we asked, but they are 4 hours away. :( Ho hum!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies/Laddies lol.

Loo: your not the only one hungry all the time. I have just finished my second breakfast of the morning and it's not 9am here lol. So glad to have my appetite back. Hoping I have only gained a couple pounds this last month, last doctors appointment at the beginning of Sept I found out I had lost 4lbs, so must gain not loose lol.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Love the all in ones - cant wait to start buying little outfits super cute

My hubby has ordered me the genie pillow so lets see if it helps any - I was starting pre natal yoga today but cancelled as cant face leaving the house today 


Does anyone else get days like these - they are becoming daily for me and hubby thinks i should speak to midwife but dont want to to bother her as will see her on 4th november

L xx


----------



## wondertwins

Ugh. I don't want to think about childcare yet. I definitely have to go back to work, and in the US, we only get 12 weeks of mat leave after the birth. To further complicate matters: (1) my DH will be gone from April - July and (2) my family lives 3000 miles away. Ugh. Thus, I've decided that I will have to hire a live-in nanny or else I will completely go insane. With two babies, it's a lot easier to justify the cost. Making the decision was the easy part. Finding someone good and trustworthy is a completely different story. :(


----------



## MsCrow

Wondertwins, I really don't envy your dilemma, I think 12 weeks maternity leave is tough.

I need to have a major rantorama.

Due to flexibility in my job, I was back in today having not seen my co-manager (female) for 2 weeks. In that intervening time I had told my main (male) manager I was pregnant and he couldn't have been nicer.

My co-manager was making pleasantries when I got in and said 'I heard about your news, was it planned?'.

I was so gobsmacked (I've been married for 11 years and with MrC for 15) I murmured that it was and changed the subject. My mother, rightly, said I should have gone silent and let me co-manager get herself out of her blunder.

But it got worse, my co-manager, apparently, felt I was very unlikely to get statutory maternity leave as my fixed term contract, which started in February, completes at the end of February, about the time I will stop work. I had to carefully compile an email, whilst talking to ACAS, outlining that what mattered was that I had worked for 26 weeks prior to the 15 week qualifying period and I earned over the base £97 per week. I sent her links to the Department of Work and Pensions Employers Guidance. ACAS told me to keep in touch if this caused a problem for me...work are in a good position...as a charity they actually gain 2% from administering the SMP. Good grief.

And then...I had to leave at lunch for my MW appointment. I said I'd put today down as a standard working day (timesheet) and carry on working at home. You'd have thought I was trying to bend the rules...she seemed to expect me to work back the time for the appointment so I had to point out it was my right to take these appointments as paid time. She seemed to think that as pregnancy was, she paused trying to find the right word, a 'condition' it should be recorded as time off sick?!? WTF? Is this right?

I am so peed off right now. The only (wonderfully) good thing is I heard the baby's heartbeat which my MW found really quickly. My always busy and steely heart melted just a little bit.


----------



## littleANDlost

wondertwins - a live in nanny would be amazing but your right finding one is going to be hard! 


Mscrow, Your work have to pay you for any kind of midwife or baby related doctors appointment, they even have to let you have time off for antenatal classes (and i think but not sure pay you for this time)
It sounds like you need to have a word with someone about her as she is not allowed to discriminate against you at all. And to say being pregnant is an illness nearly! That&#8217;s not right at all! Work have been funny with me and appointments, like only given me 45 minutes off for a scan when it takes half an hour to get to the hospital. I just made sure i raised my voice and said something about it.


----------



## wondertwins

MsCrow- First of all, I canNOT believe your co-manager asked you if the pregnancy was planned!! If she ever does anything so stupid again, I agree with your mom. You should stay silent and just stare at her. :huh: It never ceases to amaze me how some people think other people's personal lives are their business! Secondly, I'm sorry about the maternity leave stress. At my job, my employer looks to me to answer legal questions about leave, so I have the advantage of being the "expert" about my own "condition." ;) Of course, it's not much of a benefit here because US employers are only required to give unpaid time off. Anyway... if your work environment is anything like work environments here, it might be best to talk to the Human Resources office, rather than to your manager. In my experience, managers often don't know what they're talking about when it comes to employee benefits.


----------



## citymouse

I hate to sound like a typical smug prego lady, but is that woman just jealous? Or did she have her kids in the USA and resents all the UK maternity benefits? :rofl:

I'm so tired! Could easily sit on the couch all day. Got out of bed, walked through the kitchen, and came back to the couch, where the dog and I are curled up together. I wonder if this is still residual tiredness from Sunday or if baby's just growth-spurting. I'm tempted to think it's the latter as all of a sudden my boobs are sore! 

I'm an orange! Happy newfruiting to the rest of the Tuesday laddies!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry ladies about your work related problems.

I am feeling a bit down today too. Been slowly getting in contact again with my father after about 6 years of no contact. We have been sending emails as I am not ready to meet up with him face to face... it has also been since June that I have last had an email from him. Ugh and over the weekend he sends me an email to tell me he knows I am pregnant! Seems my grandmother told him, when I specifically told her not to tell him... I feel as though once he found out the news he would be all the more presistant to see me... which since he has not bothered to email since June, I feel like he couldn't give a crap about me, he just wants to meet his new/first grandchild. I am not ready to see him and feel really betrayed by my grandmother (his mom). 

Sorry to rant like this, just not sure what to do and feel quite down right now :(


----------



## littleANDlost

I seem to have had a growth spurt today so wanted to add some bump pictures :) it's a full 360 degree view (sort of lol) I feel kinda giddy as i now actualy feel pregnant again lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0425.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0427.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0428.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## littleANDlost

Joannaxoxo said:


> Sorry ladies about your work related problems.
> 
> I am feeling a bit down today too. Been slowly getting in contact again with my father after about 6 years of no contact. We have been sending emails as I am not ready to meet up with him face to face... it has also been since June that I have last had an email from him. Ugh and over the weekend he sends me an email to tell me he knows I am pregnant! Seems my grandmother told him, when I specifically told her not to tell him... I feel as though once he found out the news he would be all the more presistant to see me... which since he has not bothered to email since June, I feel like he couldn't give a crap about me, he just wants to meet his new/first grandchild. I am not ready to see him and feel really betrayed by my grandmother (his mom).
> 
> Sorry to rant like this, just not sure what to do and feel quite down right now :(

Don't be sorry to rant. We all have these days! I've still not told my mum I'm pregnant and I'm not sure if I'm planning to as Ive not seen or spoken to her in 4 years and like you know if I tell her thats all she will be interested in. He can't rush you to meet up with him. Only do it when you are ready. If its all becoming too much to handle right now politely ask him to back off for a little bit while you sort your head out, tell him you'll be in contact when you are ready. He should understand, and if he doesn't it may not be the best idea to meet him while youre so emotionally unstable with hormones and babyness if you think its not you he cares about right now but the LO. I know it's hard and you probably really want to talk to him right now but you need to think whats best for you.


----------



## redsox

Joanna - I am sorry this is a continual stress for you. I second everything Little and Lost said - stand up for yourself and make him give you the space you need. I don't know about you, but being pregnant has made me much more inclined to speak up and confront issues - not my nature in the past. It's actually pretty freeing and awesome! :)

Good luck sweets!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Little and Lost & Redsox. I agree with you both... I need to make things go on my terms and I know I am not ready for contact other than email. I also feel pretty vaunerable at the moment and I am just scared to take things further with my dad. He has hurt our family so much in the past and now that he has contact again with my sister and his mother, I feel as though I want to see how things go for them first... see if I can trust him again. I just want to go really slow, esp once the baby is here, I don't want him/her to get attached and have him leave everyone again. 

Little and Lost, sounds like your relationship with your mom is similar to mine with my dad. It's hard to make decisions regarding contact now. 

I will just take things slowly... perhaps responding to his recent email and let him know how I want things to go. Thanks for the advice girls :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

LittleAndLost your belly photos are very cute! Looks similar to my little belly, though I think you are a bit bigger, but you are 3 weeks ahead of me lol. How are you fitting into your regular jeans? I've been in my maternity pants/jeans for over a week now lol.


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, sorry you're going through all that with your dad! My family swings from functional to dysfunctional on about a weekly basis, and there are times I feel I just can't bear to talk to any of them... sometimes I feel like the spoke of sanity in the middle of the drama wheel! 

I think you just need to circle the wagons and take care of yourself and baby. If your father truly wants to be part of your baby's life, he will be willing to take things as slow as you want them to go. :hugs:


----------



## waula

littleandlost - awesome bump!!! i do love being pregnant, for all the stress and worry isn't it just flipping amazing what is happening inside of us!

mscrow - i know how you feel with bosses asking if it was planned, i've found it one of the rudest questions and never thought people would say it. i think you have dealt with it really well, no matter how excited work people are about the news it does end up impacting on them and the team and a little bit of me thinks it was her brain speaking without really thinking. no excuses mind you, it downright rude, and you are right to explain things to her - are u the first ""laddie" to be preggers there?? i am the first in my job (cow vet, not very "feminine job") and i've just accepted that together me and my bosses will go through the process and learn how it works. just remember it is just a job and there is a much more important process going on in your belly right now so don't let her get to you...

afm midwife appointment went really well this morning, bp and bloods all ok and heart beat sounding great. last weeks bleed seems to have changed this pregnancy for me, i think its just going to take some time to get my conifdence back, just feeling cautious and can't wait for some definite kicks! might have felt something this afternoon but wasn't really concentrating then it had gone... come on baby!

xxxx


----------



## littleANDlost

They're not my jeans! they are my OH's jeans lol they are fine if they stay low enough that they are under the bump and only work around the house because if i bend over my bum seems to make an appearense.

I hadn't thought about making contact with my mum again until i feel pregnant, i now feel like it's my duty to tell her. I'm her only child so this will be her first grandchild and as much as i still love her, and as much as she's my mum, I was taken into care at 15, I was lucky enough to have a lovely aunt who took me in and who is going to be at the birth with me and is in every way but blood my mum now. I'd love my children to know there grandmother the way she was 10 years ago before she met my step dad but that isn&#8217;t going to happen. I'd also never want them to have anything to do with my stepdad and my OH would quite possibly kill him if he did so it's all very complicated. Though i didn&#8217;t live with her i still kept in contact till i turned 18, But a few months after that my cousins lost his little boy, he was still born, and my aunty didn't take it very well at all and needed her sister, my mum. My mother however refused to come to the funeral or see any of us without my step dad being there, which my cousin told her wasn't happen and he didn't want him there. My mum didn't come see my aunty once and I&#8217;ve never forgiven her for that. My step dad came before me and my whole family even though he&#8217;s a very very nasty man, and i know he will always come before her grandchildren and i don&#8217;t want them to have to feel second place to anyone. So even though i know my mum would want to be a grandmother and would want to know, i don&#8217;t think that is what is best for my children or me. And i think i may have just decided not to tell her. 

I&#8217;m sorry for the life story. Lol


----------



## littleANDlost

Waula, it is bloody amazing! I love knowing that I'm cooking a little person inside me! Though scray that we have no control over it.


----------



## blessedmomma

mrsc- thats such a horrible thing to say. my SIL knew we werent planning our 3rd, yes 3rd, and called him an oopsy. it took me by surprise to say the least. the only thing i could think to say was God planned him and thats all that mattered. it was hard not to be rude back

littleandlost and joanna- i hope things work out for you dealing with your parents. its such a tough situation.

i hope everyone gets their childcare/nanny situations worked out. its the hardest thing to find someone you trust with your children. 

yay for everyone who heard their LO's hb's today, such a lovely sound. 

thought there was a scan today for gender. was it you wondertwins? i will have too look at front page again.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

littleANDlost said:


> They're not my jeans! they are my OH's jeans lol they are fine if they stay low enough that they are under the bump and only work around the house because if i bend over my bum seems to make an appearense.
> 
> I hadn't thought about making contact with my mum again until i feel pregnant, i now feel like it's my duty to tell her. I'm her only child so this will be her first grandchild and as much as i still love her, and as much as she's my mum, I was taken into care at 15, I was lucky enough to have a lovely aunt who took me in and who is going to be at the birth with me and is in every way but blood my mum now. I'd love my children to know there grandmother the way she was 10 years ago before she met my step dad but that isnt going to happen. I'd also never want them to have anything to do with my stepdad and my OH would quite possibly kill him if he did so it's all very complicated. Though i didnt live with her i still kept in contact till i turned 18, But a few months after that my cousins lost his little boy, he was still born, and my aunty didn't take it very well at all and needed her sister, my mum. My mother however refused to come to the funeral or see any of us without my step dad being there, which my cousin told her wasn't happen and he didn't want him there. My mum didn't come see my aunty once and Ive never forgiven her for that. My step dad came before me and my whole family even though hes a very very nasty man, and i know he will always come before her grandchildren and i dont want them to have to feel second place to anyone. So even though i know my mum would want to be a grandmother and would want to know, i dont think that is what is best for my children or me. And i think i may have just decided not to tell her.
> 
> Im sorry for the life story. Lol

LittleAndLost - Your situation sounds very close to mine! My parents split in 2005, had a very amicable split and things were going alright. However, my dad met this woman (his current wife) and things have been very bad every since. We are all convinced that she is the reason why he lost contact with everyone (his daughters, his parents, his sister, etc). They are still together but I want absolutely nothing to do with the wife and it has made things very hard for getting back in contact with him, since I know she is part of the package. So I understand what you mean by not wanting to tell her, I had not chosen to tell him but what can you do, ugh family lol.


----------



## littleANDlost

Joannaxoxo said:


> LittleAndLost - Your situation sounds very close to mine! My parents split in 2005, had a very amicable split and things were going alright. However, my dad met this woman (his current wife) and things have been very bad every since. We are all convinced that she is the reason why he lost contact with everyone (his daughters, his parents, his sister, etc). They are still together but I want absolutely nothing to do with the wife and it has made things very hard for getting back in contact with him, since I know she is part of the package. So I understand what you mean by not wanting to tell her, I had not chosen to tell him but what can you do, ugh family lol.

The way I see it now is that I'm starting my own family and i need to decide what is best for us and will stick two fingers up to everyone else and anyone who doesn't like it. 

I really wish there was an easy way out for you though, I'm not overly bothered with speaking to my mum but it seems as if you want to be speaking to your dad, just not under these circumstances and not the way things are with him. He should put his family children first and not his new wife and after everything understand that there need to be lines drawn as to what you are ready and willing to do which may include not seeing his wife, and if he doesnt understand that maybe he isn't worth it, as horrible as that sounds. It is just what you think is best that matters in the end though.


----------



## citymouse

I love being pregnant! There was a time a couple of years ago when I had chronic heartburn and the idea of pregnancy totally weirded me out. I thought a baby would feel like a little alien invader, partly because I knew pregnancy could cause heartburn and I couldn't imagine having more/worse heartburn than I had!

But that issue was resolved and now that I'm pregnant, I love being "me and baby". I love knowing my little bun is in there doing her thing. :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, yay! My signature bunny is finally clear of that tree, LOL. That was bugging me so much.

Off-topic, I found this site with lots of baby dresses: https://www.spinkie.com/wake/dresses/ I actually have a pattern that's almost identical to the one those are all made from. I even own the lemon fabric from the second page. I'm going to go insane making clothes for this baby!

(Sorry for the double-post... when I saw my sig it made me think of the bunny and tree. :haha: )


----------



## littleANDlost

citymouse said:


> Oh, yay! My signature bunny is finally clear of that tree, LOL. That was bugging me so much.
> 
> Off-topic, I found this site with lots of baby dresses: https://www.spinkie.com/wake/dresses/ I actually have a pattern that's almost identical to the one those are all made from. I even own the lemon fabric from the second page. I'm going to go insane making clothes for this baby!
> 
> (Sorry for the double-post... when I saw my sig it made me think of the bunny and tree. :haha: )

#

this is one of the reasons I'm leaning towards finding out what we're having so that I can start buying cute outfits!! Lol only a couple of weeks to decide if we want to find out or not and were still no closer to deciding.


----------



## mitchnorm

OK here goes....I leave you all alone for 1/2 day and things go crazy :wacko:

MsCrow - sucks about your boss - she sounds like a nasty piece of work...bet she is a lonely old spinster who doesnt want anyone else to be happy :haha: You should be entitled to paid time off for midwife appts and the like....although being on contract, not sure how that is affected.

Lozza - Childcare issue.....none of our parents live close to us so cant use them for some of the time to keep costs down....however SIL is a childminder and live 15 minutes away!! Perfect! She has offered to take LO and give us family discount :haha::thumbup:. Not sure what that will be yet - havent had detailed discussions

Joanna and L&L - sorry about issues / problems with your dad and mum.....hope you work them out. 

L&L - what a fab bump....I wondered whether they could possibly be your jeans and non-mat.....My last suit that fits for work is too tight around the waist now...especially as my bump seems to expand during the day - Mat suit shopping here I come

Waula - Great news from MW and hearing HB espec after your scare.....I see mine Thursday - cannot wait

Citymouse - Yeah fr bunny clearing tree!!!!! :happydance:

No real news from me....still confused about baby wear - what sizes and types to buy - going to look at bounty books and NHS one as I think they give you a list of essentials you need for when baby first comes.

Right time to leave the office....I am knackered and look it too :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

Had my midwife app today ~ All was well, not much to report, which is a good thing I suppose :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

Joanna - I have only seen my father twice since I was 5 years old. And that was two times too many. I have nothing to do with him since I have become an adult and I haven't even told him I am pregnant. My child/children will _not_ be calling him Poppy. My step father raise me and he is their poppy. I'm sure my brother has told him though. My brother hasn't spoken to me in a long time and I'm sure it has something to do with it but that's not my problem right now. I couldn't even have a wedding because of my brother/father situation. Just a civil ceremony. :growlmad: Without going into details, my "father" is a child molester, woman abuser and a abusive problem drunk. We do not want him in our life.
Anywho...
L&L, love your bump. I was wondering how you managed to get into your regular jeans. What does that say about us that that's what we were all wondering. :wacko: lol
MrsC- That lady was unbelievable! I would have said something saucy like, Oh gosh NO, the condom broke. :dohh: Some people. I've been getting some hard stares and it's got me rolling my eyes. It seems I don't look old enough to be pregnant on purpose. Old ladies are shaking their heads and "tut tuting" at me. I just want to scream *I'M 22 for FRIGS SAKE!*


----------



## Kas75

We had our Gender scan yesterday and we're having a lil girl! We're soooooo excited :) xxx


----------



## redsox

KAS75 - SOOOOOOO FUN!!!!

So that makes 3 girls on here so far - 3 for 3!!!

Okay Wondertwins - show us some boys!!! ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

*EVENING *

I had a great day of training today but as usual, im now KNACKERED!

KAS75 - A GIRL!!!! :happydance: 

so thats three girls..... where is wondertwins??


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Kas! Congratulations! Team pink is starting to dominate around here...

So excited to hear from wondertwins, too! 

Kelly, glad you mw appointment went well!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for :pink: kas!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Kas75 said:


> We had our Gender scan yesterday and we're having a lil girl! We're soooooo excited :) xxx

Congrats :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats Kas :pink:

Newfielady - parent issues are never easy... god do I hope things like this never happen with our own children. Though I don't think I would ever give up trying to keep in contact with my own LO, no matter how angry they could be with me.


----------



## Kas75

We also got a sneak peak of her in 4d sooooooo tiny and soooooo cute :) we cant stop smiling :) xxx


----------



## waula

I AM FEEELING BUBBLES! is this it??! wow. amazed. YES! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all.

waula - im jeleous! im not sure if im feeling movement yet or not. i want to!

people who were talking about childcare earlier - wondertwins i think you are probably making the right decision especially with family so far away and twins!

im hopign my mum will look after the baby from about 6 months until 12 months roughly and then i think he/she will go to a childminder/nursery. if not then the baby will go into nursery straightaway.

i have found a mini nursery that only has very few children a bit like a large childminder which i think would be better for a baby and it is literally only a 100yrds from my office!


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow another girl.....congratulations Kas :happydance:

Maybe that means its swinging towards a boy for me to re-dress the balance :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Some people say you will _become_ your parents but I believe we _learn_ from our parents. We know what they did and how it affected us. I truly believe we would never do that to our child. 
3 Girls! :pink: You girls are tempting me to find out. :haha:
Waula, could very well be. I find that since the first time on Thursday I feel the baby almost once a day. :cloud9:


----------



## loolindley

Cangrats Kas! Another girl! Lovely! Can't wait to hear from wondertwins now :D


----------



## newfielady

I was at the bank today and the ladies made me take off my coat so they could see my bump. (I had my winter jacket on as the wind changed and it got really cold :cold:) They didn't really think I had one already but I _dooo_. :winkwink:
Come on wondertwins. :blush:


----------



## pristock230

Hey Ladies, hope all is well!

Kas - Congrats on the little girl! That is 3-3 so far

Wondertwins - Where are you?? We are dying to know! lol

Waula - I'm glad you appointment went well, still take it easy! Stay stress free!

on the issue of childcare - I would rather not even think about it at this point, here in the US we only get 12 weeks and usually some of that is unpaid, I think it depends on your employer. I used a home daycare for when my daughter was little and loved it, the woman became part of our family so it was like she was my daughters 3rd grandmother. 

Take Care everyone and stay well! :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anyone else still got stretching pains? I haven't noticed stretching pains in my uterus for weeks, it feels like mild cramps around the bottom of my bump/uterus. Not painful just uncomfortable. Am I the only one? Maybe baby is having a growth spirt today and things are stretching more.


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, we always seem to have the same symptoms. I had mild stretching feelings for the past couple of days... I think we must be growth-spurting. Are you as tired as I am?

I'm actually headed back to the couch to continue my nap after being woken up by the dog! Thought I'd come see if wondertwins had checked in.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

YES! I have felt very tired for the past few days... thought it was my busy weekend but perhaps we are having active growing babies? I missed an hour of my DH's movie we were watching last night when I feel asleep, then was probably asleep by 10pm and I have still felt very tired today.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well ladies, I'm off to go get some more blood work done, ugh my poor arm, the last bruise only just left a week ago. This blood work is part 2 of the early screening ultrasound I had at the end of Sept... I guess they take more blood 2 weeks later as part of the test.


----------



## citymouse

My food aversions must be on their way out--I just ate a hard-boiled egg. I haven't wanted to be in the same room with an egg since I found out I was pregnant! (Which is completely ironic since that's exactly when DH learned he's not allergic to eggs after 28 years of not eating them... so he's an egg fiend and it has been grossing me out completely!)

It must be the protein... baby is hungry!


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna and citymouse - i had the return of extreme tiredness around week 14-16 but it seems to have got slightly better the last few days....obviously apart from really busy days at work :winkwink:

I am pickled onion mad....straight from jar :haha:


----------



## Kas75

I'm so gutted I cant get on here often cos I love reading all ur posts but I would need to read pages and pages when I do eventually get on lol so sorry I only have time to read the last few. I do hope everyone is well and its great to read that we're at least experiencing the same things, just so wish I could get on here more as feel so out of it. Lotsa love everyone i'll try to pop on as often as I can :) xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

:pink:Congrats Kas!

I like finding out what everyone else is having, although i'm staying yellow!

I've also decided i'm rubbish at guessing - I thought my friend was having a girl, she just looked like a girl sort of person. This morning she had a boy, after what sounds like a long labour (an epidural at 11pm and the baby born at 6.30am, having gone into hospital 2am the night before).:nope: I am not going round to see her until those hormones that make you forget birth have kicked in and she can only tell me how great it is!

Mitch/Littleandlost - we're the same, my parents live down in Surrey, and the inlaws are also 100 miles away (which is good) so no help for us. Hoping i can work compressed hours and get 5 days pay in 4 days to keep the costs down slightly. I really hope i don't have to put its name down this early (apparently i'm already too late for the boys prep school - not that i'm ever going to afford that!!)


----------



## firsttimer1

hey all - sorry not been on much this eve but im literally soooooo shattered :( training all day is killing me :( Today i trained 17 new staff who are transferring to us from the NHS and there high anxiety meant i was asked ALOT of questions, had no breaks and really had to think on my feet. BOO!

cant wait for wondertwins to update us - im so excited to see if we have our first :blue:


----------



## 2nd time

wondertwins hope your can goes well fingers crossd for no crossed legs


----------



## firsttimer1

man - im going to have to hit the sack so i wont see wondertwins gender till tomorrow evening now - :brat: RUBBISH!!

cant wait tho.... night all xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh great, and tomorrow im a stinky onion? Mmm. could have been a cute beetroot or something instead :( ;)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

night FT

im going to be off soon too. my back has been killing me today. it is so painful. I ahve never had a bad back before so this is a horrible shock.

cant wait to hear from wondertwins. im normally on first thing in the mornign before work so hopefully she will have posted before then!


----------



## 2nd time

well my darlings kept me up last nigh and hen got up uper early with heartburn so i am shattered on think i will be up long either


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, okay, okay. I haven't caught up all the way, but I can see that the anticipation is building, but first things first: Congrats on your girl, Kas!!!


----------



## wondertwins

(I'm such a tease)


----------



## wondertwins

But, I guess I shouldn't hold out too long. Redsox, your wish is my command.

2 boys coming right up. :twinboys:

Team blue all the way, and nooooo doubt about it. They showed off their little packages for everyone to see. :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- im so exhausted too. having crampiness also. and my boobs must be starting to grow again. my bra is super tight and uncomfortable and they are sore again. not as bad as the beginning but still. of course my tiredness could be from getting up before 4am with a teething 21 month old who also woke up my 7 month old. he finally went back to sleep after some tylenol and a couple hours, but by then i was awake. :nope:

wondertwins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where are you?????????????????/


----------



## emera35

aww 2 boys :blue::blue: congratulations :happydance: You've singlehandedly almost evened out the colour balance so far! :haha:

and congratulations on the girl :pink: Kas, sorry i didn't read back enough :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

wondertwins- you must have posted when i did. yay our first boys!!!!!!!!!!
congrats, your DH got his wish :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

Yep, DH was over the moon, and I'll certainly enjoy being the center of all the affection. (Boys really do love their mamas). When it was all said and done, my DH (the same guy who previously said he never wanted to have kids) says to me, "You know... maybe I'll want to have a girl too someday." I had to laugh. 

The ultrasound went really well. They did the full anatomy scan, and both the bubs are growing well. They are measuring identically, and they're both very wiggly. There were a couple things they weren't able to see since it's still early, but I was shocked at the level of detail they can see these days! They made me a DVD of the entire scan, so I'm going to watch it now. I can't get enough of hearing those little hearts beat!!! :)


----------



## citymouse

Yay! Congratulations on your two boys! How fun it will be to watch them grow up as best friends!


----------



## pristock230

Oh congrats on your two boys! My sister has twin boys! So exciting!!!!


----------



## kymied

citymouse - Those dresses are so cute and they look easy to make too! 

One of my coworkers commented that I'm rounding out a bit. I told her that I'm addicted to stretchy pants and can't go back to regular pants even though they still fit (only slightly snug). I need to get some more bigger underwear, I got one pack to see how they would fit and I think they'll work so back to the store for more, though they only have boring colors in stock.

It's so cold! I'm not ready for winter, we need warmer temperatures! And less rain! I'm now wearing sweats, a blanket and two dogs (they make great body warmers.)

OH! Congrats on the gender scans! I can't wait for mine. Two weeks!


----------



## citymouse

I know, Kymied! I was napping earlier with my dog and he got up and left and then I was too cold to get back to sleep.


----------



## redsox

wondertwins said:


> But, I guess I shouldn't hold out too long. Redsox, your wish is my command.
> 
> 2 boys coming right up. :twinboys:
> 
> Team blue all the way, and nooooo doubt about it. They showed off their little packages for everyone to see. :blush:

I knew it!!!!! :) 

I am thrilled to bits for you!!!! So so fun! :)

Congrats to you and your DH!!! Love love love it. :)


----------



## wondertwins

Citymouse- your cute clothes from Target inspired me to make a trip of my own this evening. Eeeek. It's so fun buying baby clothes!!!

I just re-watched the entire 45 minute DVD of the scan. (It takes a long time to measure everything twice!) Anyway, I absolutely adore this shot! Five perfect little baby toes! Who doesn't love baby toes?!?! Don't you just want to kiss 'em. xoxox
 



Attached Files:







babytoes.png
File size: 180.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## newfielady

Yey, some :blue: Congrats wondertwins. Love the foot shot :) (almost wrote foot _job_ not that would have been the mother of all typos :dohh:)
I felt the baby move again tonight. (I ate some peppery pea soup) I'm feeling it everyday now. Just once a day but it's still exciting. Also noticed something new tonight. My belly button is starting to go out! I came out and asked DH what he thought and he said "Yup". My belly button was flat and hard before now the middle is sticking out and it's soft. I though this wouldn't happen until _much_ later? *Sigh* Oh well. Night ladies.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congrats on the gender scans ladies! 2 boys and a girl! How exciting! I can't wait to find out! Only 1 week and 2 days for me!! It's killing me!!! Just wanna know now!!!


----------



## larudy13

Yay I'm gonna be a March Mamma due March 1 2012 !!!


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, larudy! How has your pregnancy been? Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## larudy13

I've been good I feel so exhausted, and yes can't wait to find out the gender :D


----------



## lozza1uk

Great news wondertwins!! So we're not all having girls then! Cool foot photo too!

FT etc (and me!) happy newfruiting day! Or new begging in our case, I'm an onion!! 17 weeks sounds nice and far on now xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh actually my "sprout" app says it's the size of an apple, much nicer than an onion. I'll assume a large apple!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats on two buys wondertwins! i was hopign you would have posted before i went to work today.

im due my parcel of baby stuff i have ordered off the internet today - im so excited! ill be gutted if its not delivered today.

back still aching....

lozza - an apple sounds much nicer than a stinky onion. i think ill consider myself an apple too!


----------



## mitchnorm

Welcome Larudy!!!! :flower:

Wondertwins - amazing 2 boys - so happy for you.....and the foot shot was just adorable....aaaaawwww. 

Well ladies time to fess up about what we are doing with regards Team Yellow / Blue / Pink....we have been telling everyone that we are not finding out...friends, family, work etc.....so that we dont get pestered BUT....

......we are Soooooo finding out for ourselves....it'll be our little secret from the world so we can bond with baby pink or baby blue.....start referring to it by name and buy some gender specific stuff. Not too much I actually like neutral to be honest. I just couldnt wait...just hope I can keep secret to myself. My friend who is 3 weeks ahead of me found out yesterday but isnt telling anyone for a few more weeks....she asked if I can keep a secret and truth is that I am great at keeping other peoples...its mine I blab about.

3 weeks to wait....then another 20 weeks to keep secret :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh....and morning all you fellow Onions and other newfruiters!! :happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies congrats on the 2 boys r they identical?

well not much to say reallyy my life is soooo boring hehe took izzy swimming yesterday and shes only just woke up so think i will be taking her more ofter hehe. 

new fruit today what am i what am i x


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations ladies. So lovely to near we have a girl and twin boys coming along in the group. Still determined to hold out here. I commiserate with l&l and Joanna about problems with parents Take heart you will make great mothers and the opposite to the parenting you experienced. My (half) brothers father was remote with my dad being what they needed. I remember growing up and going in the car with my brothers to meet their dad at halfway points. Sad, lonely carparks, awkwardness, meetings that happened twice a year. The result is my older brother who has two boys he is amazing with. He knows who he doesn't want to be.

I'm very depressed at the moment. Yesterday with my boss topped it off. Exhausted and have a lot of anxieties at the moment. I really don't want to be on this train going to work.


----------



## loolindley

Mrc Srow, I am so sorry you are feeling like that? You do seem to have had a busy few days, and I am absolutely gobsmacked at your bosses attitude toward the pregnancy and you. I am glad that you have seeked out some good advice, and are willing to stand up for yourself. Sadly I am not shocked that she asked if it was planned as I have been asked by 3 people, and was asked by another if I would be getting married. It makes me so angry that they even have the right to ask, but sadly some poeple feel they do. Hopefully today wont get any worse. xxx


----------



## Kas75

Aww thats brilliant news wondertwins so happy for you and what a great foot shot :) x


----------



## loolindley

Has anyone elses pages all gone central? I'm very confused!

Wondertwins! Congratulations your your little blue bundles! I'm a little bit jealous as I would be happy with either, but would love a little boy first :cloud9:

Mitch, Most of my friends have done that - told people they were having a surprise, and then found out themselves, but good for you! It's your right to know! I'm going to stay team yellow as I seriously would not be able to keep my mouth shut, of if i went shopping with a friend, I would drop myself in it by picking up something pink/blue! :rofl: Good luck!

AFM, it's my 2 days off today and tomorrow, HUZZAH! To start things off, I thought I nice lay in would be on the cards, but my 6 month pup came upstairs and jumped on the bed so excited at 7.30 this morning, that she let out a trickle. Bye bye lay in, hello changing the bed and doing 2 loads of washing. Marvellous. I guess that's my nap out of the window this afternoon too as the bedding wont be dry. Humph. Going for a wax and then swimming in a bit. I fell off my diet rails yesterday and ate a tub......an entire tub :blush: of ben and jerry's ice cream. By the end, I was feeling so sick, but there didn't see much point in putting a little bit back in the freezer, so I ploughed on. Cue - me rolling about on the sofa/ then bed for hours groaning about how much my belly was hurting! I'm such a spoon! What is moderation!? :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning Ladies

Kas75!!! So excited for you!!!! Will the girls outnumber the boys I wonder? 

Joanna, I&#8217;ve had stretching pains for weeks now, gets so much wore after a large meal! I&#8217;m moisturising like mad in hope that the stretch marks will stay away!

Firsttimer, I was a little annoyed with being an onion for a week but it soon speed past, I&#8217;m now a sweet potato I think! Not sure if that&#8217;s any better lol

YAY wondertwins!!! You really are a tease, trying to catch up on everything I really didn&#8217;t think you were going to have posted at all!! I don&#8217;t know much about twins and unsure if you&#8217;ve spoken about this before but do you know if they are identical or not? And great picture of the feet! I loved seeing that on my first scan! 

Larudy &#8211; Welcome to the mad house that is our forum lol. 

Aww Mitch, we have thought about doing that but both know we will want to tell parent but then we&#8217;ll want to tell brothers and so on and so on so still not sure if we are going to find out or not! 

Sorry your still down MsCrow, I know it;s hard but try not to let people at work get you down, think of your little bubba growing away inside you and that is all that matters right now!

Loo feeling the ice-cream dilemma, we got dominos on Friday and I just had to have those 3 extra slices and ended up at half 2 being sick! Oopss. Was worth it at the time though!

So I have my &#8217;16 week&#8217; midwife appointment this afternoon and can&#8217;t wait to hopefully hear the babies heartbeat. 
How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## MsCrow

Oh Loo! What a start to the day, there's nothing like an over excited pet to begin your day in such a relaxing manner. A swim sounds like a really nice idea. If it were me I'd follow it by lying on the sofa and watching Bargain Hunt over lunch. To be frank, diet or no diet, once you start a tub of icecream like that it's highly unlikely anyone would stop. I do the same thing with banana chips. 

Thanks for the commiserations regarding my co-manager. With everything over the past month, two conferences, mentoring, my dad, the viva, our best friend leaving town, I'm worn out and not in the mood for some chippy dialogue with her now. I feel really disembodied, emotional (hormones) and cried in the toilet before I walked into the office. I just cannot believe *three *people asked you if your pregnancy was planned! That is just beyond rude and cruddy.


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - :haha: about your puppy....so sweet.....obviously excited to see you!!!
Also I am now doubting my decision to find out and not tell anyone - hadnt thought about the shopping with friends aspect....mmmmm bound to drop myself in it :dohh:...but saying that...none of my friends are expecting and I would unlikely to drag them around Mothercare and like.....just my hubby :haha: so perhaps it'll be OK

OK....so I started my marketing project on Sunday and did some general prep - have just started in earnest and I am convinced it is going to take me ages!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 1/2 way through the market audit and thats only 10 marks in the overall 100 marks of the assignment :nope:. My thinking is that this is the ground work for the whole assignment the rest whoudl fall into place......'she says hopefully'


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow :hugs: coming your way....sorry you are having a terrible day...chin up and eat something nice to commiserate...choccy? Pickled onions? :haha: thats just me then :dohh:


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks for making me smile Mitch!


----------



## tiggerz

Can I join in please??? I'm due 17 march and my 20 wk scan is nov 1st. 

Gender scan Friday 7 Oct!!!! 

Hello ladies xxx


----------



## 2nd time

does anyone eles hink time i flying i can belive we are nearly half way hrough already


----------



## littleANDlost

Hi Tiggerz! Hows your pregnancy going?

and i know 2nd time, can't beilive we're starting to find out what we're having. i think once christmas comes and goes I'm going to panic just a little!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi Tiggerz - I think I remember you from some other threads....how is it going? Welcome to bedlam....you will have difficultly keeping up - we all do :haha: God knows how many pages we are going to have by March :happydance:
Hows things? Any strange cravings? And you may be told to get a bump a photo up here asap.....we like to share those :thumbup:
You are obviously not staying Team Yellow then....currently we have 3 girls and a twin boys on here....loads more to find out and loads of ladies waiting for a surprise

2nd time - everything seems to be dragging since I turned week 16 actually.....and I think it will some more before my 20 week scan....I think cos this is the longest I have waited between appts and scans (had a 7 week, 9 week and 12 week and its now been 5 weeks since that!!!)


----------



## littleANDlost

I've just had a melt down! I've run out of Orange Juice and the local Co-Op is out of orange juice with no bits!!! I need to wait till i go into town this afternoon to get some more. Baby wants some now!


----------



## 2nd time

i am uch a pig last night i went to the hop o get some ingredients for dinner and just had o buy i battered sausage and eat it while walking home i only live 5 min from he shop but boy hat walk was good lol


----------



## kymied

A few people asked us if it was planned. I shrugged it off as we didn't tell people we were trying in case it took a while I didn't want people saying "are you pregnant yet?" Then there's the fact that we started trying one month after getting married and got a positive a month later....

I'm kinda different than some of you guys, my dad passed away almost four years ago and I wish he was here to see his first grandbaby. He didn't even get to meet my husband as we had just started dating the last time I saw him. But my husband didn't talk to his father for 25 years and just now started talking. It's mostly awkward conversations. My husband has a fear of turning into his father but I think that fear will make him try really hard and be a wonderful father.

Ok, off to work now (boo!)


----------



## citymouse

Ugh! It's the middle of the night (3 am) and I can't sleep at all! My friend is at the hospital having her baby! I'm so excited that I can hardly close my eyes. I am also very jealous, lol. If I weren't actually pregnant I'd be climbing the walls.

Anyway, please cross your fingers that I can get some sleep :sleep: or I'll be a zombie tomorrow!


----------



## lozza1uk

Get back to bed Citymouse!

Mitch, I'm with you, feels like ages until the 20 week scan then hopefully time will speed up as I start shopping in earnest!

Welcome Tiggerz


----------



## mitchnorm

Good luck to your friend City mouse...

Bleeeeuuurrrghhh I have finally reached the point of no more pickled onions (today anyway :haha:) ...just crammed loads down me and feel sick :sick:


----------



## littleANDlost

pickled onions now sound amazing, with ham! i don't think we have any though :( just ham then! lol


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> pickled onions now sound amazing, with ham! i don't think we have any though :( just ham then! lol

Dont mention the pickled onions :cry:


----------



## littleANDlost

sorry!!! :sad1: you've made me want them though! i seem to havea different craving every week.


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> sorry!!! :sad1: you've made me want them though! i seem to havea different craving every week.

Me too....and as I have just thrown up all the pickled onions, I think I shall move onto something else :cry:

My first sickness and it was due to over eating pickle onions :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

ok ladies i've just had a really odd thought, this might be a bit personal but.... I'm worried about what I'm going to do with my pubic area when i can no longer see it, yet will have doctors and nurses and midwifes all poking around there. How are we meant to tidy it up if we can't see it? Am i going to have to ask my OH for a helping hand?


----------



## littleANDlost

mitchnorm said:


> Me too....and as I have just thrown up all the pickled onions, I think I shall move onto something else :cry:
> 
> My first sickness and it was due to over eating pickle onions :haha:

I did that with pizza on firday lol. that wasn't a craving though, i was just greedy and ate to much.I hope your feeling better though! try cheese! cheese always seems to make me feel better!


----------



## loolindley

CHEESE FOR KING!

Well, my day so far as consisted of jumping up out of bed, stripping said bed, and 2 loads of washing, followed by having all the excess hairs ripped out of my skin from my legs, bikini and eye brows. Topped off by what I thought would be a lovely relaxing swim, however the teachers are striking, and the kids are all off, so I spend 40 minutes dodging and being kicked by a load of 9 year old boys. I'm not entirely sure how this day could get any better! :rofl:

Laying on the sofa and catching up with some sky+ should do the trick! I wish I'd saved some of that ice cream now :haha:

As for the trimming 'down there' I was going to let my waxing lady do the side bits as usual, and then blindly hack away with a pair of scissors.......ok...maybe not the best idea!!!! I guess that midwives have seen some 'areas' in quite an overgrown state, so I'm sure they are used to it. I had an added tmi problem of having my lady parts pierced, so am wondering should I take them out now to avoid embarassment, or just have my twinkle er....twinkling at the midwife during labour?! :rofl: I should really give this some thought whilst I can still reach down there!!!!!

Anyway, all this talk of pizza is making me hungry, and I need to be good!!!!!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

twinkling at the midwife!!! :rofl: that may have just made my day!!!! are you not worried that it may end up being painful down there with it in after labour and things? It woukd be quite funny to see the reaction of the midwife (specialy if she was off a certain age) once she looked down there and was twinkled at!


----------



## littleANDlost

right ladies i am off to the doctors now to see the midwife. i shall chat to you all latter!! Hope you all have good days! xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

morning ladies, happy newfruiting day to all you Wednesdays... i'm an orange! 

Congrats on the two boys Wondertwins! So happy we could balance things out a bit around here. 

I feel like it's going to be ages before I get to find out... seeing my doctor on the 17th and I guess from there we set up the next ultrasound. I just wish I had a date to look forward to. 

LittleandLost: That personal question you asked... I was wondering the same thing haha. Not sure what I will do, I guess we just have to wait and see how big our bellies get and if they get in the way.


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> Has anyone elses pages all gone central? I'm very confused!

Yes, mine have, thought it was just my computer :comp: But turns out its the website



2nd time said:


> does anyone eles hink time i flying i can belive we are nearly half way hrough already


Wayyyyy to quickly! :argh:


----------



## newfielady

Danielle- Have your dates been moved forward? Seems like you were further behind me then that before? lol
As for the personal question, I had planned to let DH have a go with my electric razor. :rofl:
AFM- not much new here. We are in the middle of a tropical storm here. (I know, this is very unusual for us.) We have a rainfall warning and a wind warning. :wacko: I'm going to bunker down. I'll check in on you ladies after. :)
:hi: to the new lady (ies)


----------



## wondertwins

Tiggerz- Welcome to our mayhem. :)

citymouse- Go back to bed!! I find that watching old episodes of Law & Order on Netflix does the trick of making me fall back asleep in the middle of the night. My boys are going to come out of the womb humming the theme song.

mitch- I don't know what sounds worse to me: pickled onions or the idea of you being sick on pickled onions. Blech. Hopefully you'll find a nice new craving to move to. :munch:

FT- I thought of you yesterday when I started experiencing a new random symptom. After all, you are the queen of random symptoms (Don't think we are going to forget your itchy knees!) :rofl: Anyway.... for the past day, I've had recurrent toe cramps. Ouch.

L&L- Good luck at your appointment.

As for the identical/fraternal questions... my boys are in separate sacs, and they have separate placentas. This means it is most likely that they are fraternal. However about 25% of identical twins develop separate sacs and placentas, so it's impossible to really know until birth. My DH is Ethiopian, and I keep teasing him that one will be white and one will be brown. If they're fraternal, that really could happen!

Oh and regarding tidy lady parts.... I'm a self-waxer. I have hairy Mediterranean blood in me, so skipping grooming down there is a scary proposition. :shock: However, I'm already having a hard time seeing over my belly. I think I can probably only get in one more wax before I'm too big. I can't stand the idea of going to a salon to have it done. So I guess I'll just have to use a mirror and feel around with a razor. :blush: (And this paragraph right here, is the reason, I won't ever list my name on this site. Beware of Google!!! :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Newfoundland gets some really harsh weather it seems... I always notice on the weather channel that the maritimes gets pelted with whatever seems to pass us by. I can't imagine the winter there, I thought we got a lot of snow in Ontario but I think you guys get much more lol. Stay warm and safe Newfielady!


----------



## kristen77

Hi March Mamas :) 

Can I please be a late joiner? I'm due 6th March & my 20 week scan is the 20th October :)

Hope you're all well, I'm getting a teeny bump at last. I'm currently having a nightmare trying to get my 18 month old to eat, little monkey!!

Looking forward to chatting to you all!

Xx


----------



## lozza1uk

The image of us all hovering over mirrors in 3 months time is not a good one.:argh:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Welcome Kristen


----------



## citymouse

Well, I got 3 hours of sleep and then the beeping of the garbage trucks woke me up. Luckily it's a gorgeous rainy day, perfect for wandering through the house like a zombie and falling asleep on my feet, lol!

Oh, and my friend is expected to push in about five hours. And at the last second, I guessed their name! I've been joke guessing all along but I finally remembered that there was a relative on her side with a pretty name. However, they still win because that's as much as I remember--can't recall the name itself.


----------



## mitchnorm

Wondertwins -:rofl::rofl: at not sharing real name on here.....mmmm never thought of that. God forbid if our little ones track us down on here in years to come :haha:

With regards the personal grooming question - I am not letting my hubby down there to do that....he would not have a clue where to start. I saw funny thread on 2nd tri about a lady who had give the razor to her hubby and he left it in a right state. Nope my usual salon shall be grooming me all the way through....(have to get the hubby to tell me when I need an appt though - he has to have some uses :haha:)

Welcome - Kristen - after reading the last few posts about lady bits and my puking on pickled onions, I am very impressed you chose to join our group. Welcome!! How you feeling? Anything strange to share symptom wise (we love that sort of thing)

x


----------



## Jlh05

Hi there! Im due 6th march 2012 with my first little bubba :D got my 20weeks scan on 17th october...


----------



## lozza1uk

I can see now how it's gone all central! I've been on my phone today and everything looked fine, thought you lot were losing the plot!:wacko:

Welcome new laddies!:flower:


----------



## kristen77

Lol Mitchnorm! I can't believe how long this thread is!! Lady bits are a bit of a dead loss for me at the moment, tho must get round to a bit of maintenance before it gets too late (I too am a DIYer!). I'm feeling good thanks, though back to see my consultant tomorrow so she will no doubt tell me how I'm actually feeling ;) Only kidding, she's lovely! Can't wait for my scan, we were team yellow last time so very excited about finding out this time!! Xxx


----------



## citymouse

Welcome to all the new ladies! (Though you should be warned that we often call each other laddies.)

I give up on sleep! Problem is, nothing else sounds appealing either.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome new ladies! hope everyone has a great day today!:hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Ladies, Came across a website that lists signs that you will have a Boy or a Girl. I'm sure we have all done this before but I thought it would be fun to try again. For the signs that applied to me, here were my results:

Boy: 5
Girl: 7


*Signs of a Boy* 
- As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles 
- Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute 
- Belly looking like a basketball 
- Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy) 
- Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food) 
- Craving for salty or sour foods 
- Dry hands 
- Feet colder than before (pregnancy) 
- Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy) 
- Husband gaining weight, along with you 
- More weight gain in the front 
- No morning sickness in early pregnancy 
- Pillow facing north, while sleeping 
- Regular headaches 
- Significantly dark areolas 
- Spreading nose 
- The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even 
- Urine bright yellow in color 

*Signs of a Girl *
- As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side 
- Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute 
- Belly looking like a watermelon 
- Breasts have blossomed 
- Craving for fruits and orange juice 
- Craving for sweets 
- Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy) 
- Hair develops red highlights 
- Husband&#8217;s weight the same as before (pregnancy) 
- Left breast looking larger than the right one 
- More weight gain around hips and rear 
- Morning sickness in early pregnancy 
- No headaches 
- Pillow facing south, while sleeping 
- Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf 
- The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd 
- Too many mood swings 
- Urine dull yellow in color 
- Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for that Joanna. I've had a few girls signs but no boy signs. :wacko: Have to see what I get lol. As for the weather, we do get so crazy stuff. They say, if you don't like the weather in Newfoundland, wait 5 minutes. :dohh: Although, on our part of the island we don't usually get the affects of the tropical storms or hurricanes. We do have _hot_, dry summers and cold snowy winters. On the side my sister lives on the have a milder climate. Not much snow and damp warm summers. _But_ the usually get the storms down there. Hurricane Igor cut them off of the island for almost a week last year. I'm just hoping that with our trip this week coming that we don't get blasted by a bad storm while we are up there and get stuck. :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

well Joanna - some really vague stuff on there....currently on 6 for boy and 5 for girl so pretty even....havent done the wedding ring trick yet though ha ha


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to the new Laddies :dohh: I mean Ladies :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

haha yes it is vague and only an Old Wives Tale, but thought it was fun. I was pretty even with 5 for boy and 7 for girl... nothing to go on lol. I remember doing the same test when I was first pregnant in about the 2nd month, thought it would be fun for us all to try the test again and see if they have any changes or more signs then before.


----------



## pristock230

Joannaxoxo said:


> Hey Ladies, Came across a website that lists signs that you will have a Boy or a Girl. I'm sure we have all done this before but I thought it would be fun to try again. For the signs that applied to me, here were my results:
> 
> Boy: 5
> Girl: 7
> 
> 
> *Signs of a Boy*
> - As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves in circles
> - Baby's heart rate less than 140 beats per minute
> - Belly looking like a basketball
> - Better looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)
> - Craving for meats and cheese (protein-rich food)
> - Craving for salty or sour foods
> - Dry hands
> - Feet colder than before (pregnancy)
> - Hair on legs growing faster than before (pregnancy)
> - Husband gaining weight, along with you
> - More weight gain in the front
> - No morning sickness in early pregnancy
> - Pillow facing north, while sleeping
> - Regular headaches
> - Significantly dark areolas
> - Spreading nose
> - The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is even
> - Urine bright yellow in color
> 
> *Signs of a Girl *
> - As you hang your wedding ring, with a thread, over your belly, it moves side to side
> - Baby's heart rate more than 140 beats per minute
> - Belly looking like a watermelon
> - Breasts have blossomed
> - Craving for fruits and orange juice
> - Craving for sweets
> - Face breaks out more than before (pregnancy)
> - Hair develops red highlights
> - Husbands weight the same as before (pregnancy)
> - Left breast looking larger than the right one
> - More weight gain around hips and rear
> - Morning sickness in early pregnancy
> - No headaches
> - Pillow facing south, while sleeping
> - Refusal to eat the heel of bread loaf
> - The result of the addition of your age (at the time of conception) and the number of the month in which you conceived is odd
> - Too many mood swings
> - Urine dull yellow in color
> - Worse looks of mommy than before (pregnancy)


UGGG I have signs from both!! lol


----------



## lozza1uk

2 yes's for a boy and 3 for a girl - not applicable to the rest of them!! 
I'm not technically craving anything yet, more like everything. Seem to be permanently hungry again! Being taken out by work tonight for a posh meal, hopefully will get half a glass of champagne and then will be on some nice looking non-alcoholic cocktails. I can't wait to stuff myself!


----------



## loolindley

And me! And whilst I'm at it, don't a watermelon and a basket ball look kind of similar (big and round?).

Hello to the new 'laddies'. I hope you are all having marvelous, worry free pregnancies (yea right! like such a thing exists!!!!!)

I nearly forgot I have my 16 week appointment tomorrow which means that in a week or so I should know my downs results. I wonder if I can persuade my OH for a mid falling off the diet wagon KFC tonight to celebrate the eve of my midwife appointment! :rofl: I'm so damn good at being bad!! :haha:


----------



## crowned

Morning all! For those of you considering childcare, I'm a childminder so feel free to ship your babies here! lol. 
Welcome to the many new ladies - hope to see some bump shots posted by you all soon!
A huge congrats to wondertwins on our thread's first sons! SO exciting!
I've newfruited yesterday to an avocado!


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned - I'd ask how much you charge, but I think the travel costs would rule you out for me, sorry. I might change my mind in a year's time, who knows!:haha:


----------



## crowned

lozza1uk said:


> Crowned - I'd ask how much you charge, but I think the travel costs would rule you out for me, sorry. I might change my mind in a year's time, who knows!:haha:

Less than the going rate, in general, but even if I charged 0 the travel costs would still exceed a normal rate, I'm thinking!


----------



## loolindley

Excellent! Thats childcare sorted out! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

:rofl: I don't think they would allow an infant on a plane by themself. And the travel cost would be crazy :wacko: lol. Thanks for the kind offer though crowned. You girls crack me up. :D


----------



## citymouse

Duh, just dress the baby up as an adult! ;)


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> Duh, just dress the baby up as an adult! ;)

Ah, of course, problem solved!


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, just take a sharpie and write "DEPENDS" on the diaper.


----------



## loolindley

lozza1uk said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Duh, just dress the baby up as an adult! ;)
> 
> Ah, of course, problem solved!Click to expand...

Or box it up! A few air holes and a bottle and it'll be fine, right?!


----------



## firsttimer1

*OK laddies - thats it! I ORDER you all to stop talking whilst im at work all day!!  catching up is impossible *

Firstly welcome Tiggerz, larudy13, kristen77 & Tovey to our little thread! I will add you to the first post dates :hugs:

wondertwins - CONGRATS ON :blue: !!! As for the cramping toes and declaring ME as the queen of ODD symptoms..... :rofl: :rofl: rofl: :)

speaking of symptoms im not feeling baby, im not craving loads of one food type - nothing like that. im feeling VERRRRY left out at the mo! :brat:

so i had a crappy day today, the people i trianed were quite ....er..... outspoken and...er....rude. Hell, i might as well be honest!! ;) soooooooooooooo glas today is over!!! shame ive got MANY more days of trianing to come though.

i took a bump pic tonight which ive added to my progression photo. You cant see much bump progression on the pic BUT i defo am starting to get a bump, even my manager said so :happydance: YAY!!!!

also - why is baby bump putting all our messages centralised in the message boxes? or maybe its just my computer LOL


----------



## loolindley

No, it's everyone Kas. It confused me too!


----------



## newfielady

I'm not sure why everything is gone centered. Kinda annoying :wacko: I can def see a bump there now FT. Soon you'll be complaining the baby won't quit moving :rofl:
To the other silly girls, of course. :dohh: Why didn't I just think of that. I like the box with airhole idea, I'll just she 'em via Canada Post. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Midwife appt tomorrow:happydance:

Seems ages since my last milestone.....5 weeks since my 12 week scan!!!

So.,...whats going to occur tomorrow then? I have to remember to take a pee sample....thats all I remember. :dohh: I take it she is just going to check BP and maybe babies HB??? do they do that in UK?

Suppose I should think about some questions which are not completely dumb....I leave those for you ladies on here cos I dont mind you all laughing at me :haha:


----------



## redsox

I had my 16 week appointment today and it was blissfully uneventful. :)

Checked BP and baby's HB - both very good. Baby is steady at 153 (same as 12 weeks!)

Also they checked my urine and I was ecstatic that it was perfect. Being vegetarian I was concerned about proteins, but they said it was spot-on!:happydance:

I asked questions about sciatica (I've been having lower spine/back, butt pains) and also asked about underwire bras - which are okay until you are actually nursing. 

Other than that - all clear! So now I hatch my sneaky plan to switch back to my midwives. Just have to do some investigating with insurance about homebirth and whatnot. :)


----------



## Glowstar

OMG no waaaay can I catch up with you ladies!!

Yay for a great appt redsox xx

We've been decorating so been a bit awol....on my phone too so sorry for lack of smilies xx


----------



## redsox

PS: I changed my ticker as somehow I got the idea that my weeks changed on Thursdays - when sure enough my OB has my date changing on Wednesdays. Just like the very first appointment when they confirmed my pregnancy on a Wednesday and told me "You're four weeks exactly today!"

DUH! :winkwink:

So now I shall newfruit on Wednesdays and funny enough my IRL bestie newfruits on Wednesdays too - just one week ahead of me! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

im off to get chinese :happydance: YES!!!!!!!! :)

PS. mitch at my 16 week scan they took mine abd babies HB - thats about it. also they found that UTI but that wont happen to you im sure :) last day of antibiotics today whoop whoop x


----------



## citymouse

Red sox, glad all went well! For your sciatica, have you ever tried rolling a tennis ball between your butt and a wall? Hurts like mad while you do it but releases the pain for me almost immediately. You kind of have to dig it in there. Moaning is completely acceptable.


----------



## waula

Hey ladies, lovely to catch up again - and congrats on all the team pink/blues - we're doing something similar to Loo (i think it was you?!) about finding out but keeping quiet, DH desparate to find out who's coming!

Welcome to all the newcomers... good luck trying to keep up!

So I had a meeting with work today after my scare last week and have agreed no out of hours work (I'm a cow vet so out of hours is hideous) and going part-time working 8am-2pm... yay can't wait!
xxx


----------



## wondertwins

More new Laddies! Wow, we are quite the popular (and chatty) bunch! Welcome, welcome, welcome.

Mitch- I feel like I have zero questions for my doctor any more. Between you ladies and The Google, I know *more* than my doctor when it comes to the things that really matter to me (like toe cramps and keeping my lady bits tidy). When I go to the doctor (every 3 weeks), it goes something like this: they weigh me, prick my finger to test my hemoglobin, I pee in a cup, and they take my B/P. Then I wait for my sonogram. The sonogram measures the uterus, cervix and babies. Then I wait for my doctor who meets me in his office (not an exam room). He asks me how I'm feeling and if I have any questions. I always say no. He seems downright disappointed. :lol: I love him, but I just never think of anything to ask. 

Redsox- YAY for sharing a newfruiting day with your friend! Does she know about newfruiting? :)

Glow- I hope the decorating is going well. Are you working on a nursery? We're going to be moving in December, so I can't even think about that right now. :brat:

FT- Dang it. Now I'm going to want Chinese food for dinner. 

Last but not least..... check out my purchase from last night. I bought two of them. I love the monkey on the butt of the pants!!!! It's a universal rule of baby clothing design that putting a monkey on the butt makes it 10 times cuter!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111005_064020.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Waula, glad you were able to sort out things at work to make it more accommodating to your health and babys. 

Working part-time is great, I work 8am-3pm, Mon - Thurs, so I love having all the time off. Enjoy it while you can I guess lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wondertwins: love the clothing, so cute! I keep wanting to start buying babies clothes but can't find much in neutral gender. So I am waiting to find out the gender before I start buying things! Love the Monkey Butt on the pants, very adorable. What size are those for, it looks quite big? 

Anyone else having a hard time knowing what size to buy babies clothing in? Ours come in size by age... so newborn - 3 months, 3-6 months, 6-9 months, etc... I have no idea if I should be stocking up on newborn sizes or larger ones?


----------



## wondertwins

Joannaxoxo said:


> What size are those for, it looks quite big?

I should have put something on the bed to give you a frame of reference. (I probably should have made the bed first too! :dohh:) They look big in the picture, but they're actually really small in real life - like doll baby clothes. They are the size Newborn from Target. Here, we generally have Newborn, 0-3 month, 3-6 month, 6-9 month and 9-12 month. Blessed would probably be a much better person to ask... but in my limited experience, I think you'll want to have at least a few onesies (I forget what you ladies call those... vests?) or sleepers in the smallest size. But there is no need to overdo it because unless your baby is very small, he/she will outgrow the Newborn size _really _quickly.


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna - me too about baby clothes sizes. My friend bought and washed loads of newborn stuff in readiness and when baby arrived he was too big for it all....complete waste :dohh: I think I am just buying enough to get me through first few days and get him/her home then going out shopping (or probably sending hubby)

Waula - It was me who is finding out and not telling anyone - no on ewill know that we will know either :thumbup:. Question is will you confess on here???:wacko: Apparently the ladies think it should be a yes to that one

FT - Way hay to chinese food.....I just had pasta, bland food tonight after my excesses earlier :cry: Pickled onions defo off the menu :haha:

Thanks all for the heads up on midwife appt......hopefully it'll be pretty straight forward with no nasty surprises.

Citymouse - my babies HB was 157 on doppler today - but I think those home ones always read high....or its a hint of a girl :haha: We'll see tomorrow hopefully


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmmmm i feel like the only not finding out the gender :cry:

on a good note - dh said we should turn the big spare room into a nursery and put in a sofa bed for when the parents stay :happydance: exciting!! will prob paint the room white and then when baby is here DH can put up pink or blue on one wall :)


----------



## firsttimer1

are any of you getting tummy pains still - quite low down? Im getting random ones which are fairly strong? NOT agonising or anything and no blood so not TOO worried - but curious. Im worried as dont want to overdo it at work etc xxx


----------



## Widger

Not finding out here either FT :yipee: Congrats on the gender scan ladies. Really exciting for you.

Wow... 20 pages to catch up on!!

My son's hb was 150-160 all way through.... and he's most defo a boy :haha: He was 8lb9oz when born so was in newborn outfits for about 2 weeks if that. We didn't actually buy that much. I mostly bought plain white 0-3 months I think. White is good too to start with as you'll be washing...... A LOT!!

Lady area - Will be ok for a bit to do it yourself, then it is defo a salon job. NO WAY would I let my hubby down there with a razor. I'd be too worried about him hacking off more than excess hair :rofl:

Mitch - I too was confused about sleepsuits and bedding. I bought sleepsuits with feet and some with bits that you could fold back over their fists. These are pretty good as I had mittens but they just kept coming off as my boy was a real wriggler. There is no right/wrong way though. He was born in June too but baby's need to be warm.

I hate work by the way and only working 2 days!

Just thought I'd say.


----------



## Widger

Why are all the messages in middle? Centred? Or is it just me.

I get ligament pain too FT. Sometimes still hurts when I sneeze or I get up too quick.


----------



## firsttimer1

but does it happen randomly sometimes? like the pain will just be there when innocently sitting down?? :shrug: mine isnt always when i move or sneeze.....

hate our messages being centralised. its rubbish.


----------



## Widger

Yep that happens too. Baby could be ina dodgy spot and also... everything growing! Particularly my butt :haha:


----------



## newfielady

We'll be dong the baby's room before too long. Trying to get a bedding set before I paint. :haha:
ft- I still get a few random aches and pains. I find them mostly on the left. :shrug:


----------



## citymouse

Weird, I don't see anything centered. What browsers are you all using? I'm on Chrome.

Alternating working on a baby dress and staring obsessively at my email! Waiting for word on the sweet baby! Sososososo excited!

I have a feeling that as soon as word comes on, my adrenaline will fail me and I'll pass out for three hours, LOL.


----------



## firsttimer1

i feel the pains mostly on right :rofl: - though also on left :)

just watching Pride of Britain awards.... :cry:

im just looking at nursery ideas :happydance: wont start anything until later tho. also - i think im going to do NCT classes afterall - they are £179 and are jan-feb with a class after the due date to meet up. Wont book it till after 20w scan tho :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - im not finding out either!

UK ladies all mothercare sale clothing (baby and maternity) is buy-one-get-one-free at the moment!!! i got a bear snowsuit thing and cute white dungarees sleepsuit - both for only £8. bargain.

my pages arent centred either? i use firefox.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

eveing wow am so full just had a chineese again hehe i refuse to cook

how r we all x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - careful your NCT classes dont get booked up. Lots of areas get booked up very quickly...

im going too, mine start 7th jan with some evening classes, one afternoon breastfeeding workshop, and a meet up after the birth too.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mrscupcake *- thanks for mothercare heads up ;) I just cant book the classes yet as i feel like im tempting fate (silly i know) - so i will just hope there is still a space in 3 weeks :)

*danielle* - i had chinese too :hugs: although i only ate about 1/5th of it LOL - my cold can of diet coke was the best bit..... A.M.A.Z.I.N.G


----------



## wondertwins

Citymouse- I love that you are having sympathy labor/adrenaline for your friend. Awwww. You're gonna be such a good mommy. :)

FT- I occasionally get those pains too. They come from nowhere and don't really seem to be associated with any joints/ligaments. I think it's just everything stretching and growing. The muscles and nerves sorta freak out because they're not used to it. (That's my professional opinion anyway. :rofl:)

FYI- I don't see anything centered either. I'm also using Chrome. I checked the main BnB page, and apparently it's a glitch that is supposed to be fixed (or is being fixed).


----------



## emera35

Pains - i get weird crampy type pains often. Also twinges like stretching muscles, and then sharp pains tha come and go that i don't understand, a bit like a nerve catching or something. Sometimes they are pretty painful. I'm not feeling too worried really, i had cramps all through last time, plus these other pains. I also had Braxton Hicks all the time, right from early on (like 14 weeks) and got so used to them that i never realised i was in slow labour for a week! :haha: I figure my body is really busy doing all sorts down there, plus there is a little person with knees and elbows trying to make more space, so things are going to feel weird! :)

Clothes - I brought some newborn, and some 0-3 to start with, figuring we could always go shopping after a week or so if we needed more of anything. Got a selection of vests (short sleeved) and babygrows, and a couple of hats and cardies in both sizes (likely i'll get a padded warm suit for going out this time, as it could still be chilly in March). I took mostly newborn in my hospital bag, but as Roh was premature the newborn stuff looked like it was trying to eat him. I sent my mum out to get tiny baby and premature stuff, which he wore for the first 3 weeks or so. I suggest just not going mad on any size, you can always go shopping after, when you know more what you need, or send someone out for you :) 

Oh and i second Widger on the sleepsuits that have bits that fold over their hands like mittens, they are great! Regular mittens and scratch mitts can be removed by 1 week olds like pros! :haha:

Work is trying to kill me, my legs feel like tree trunks, maybe like bayobabs, they are the ones that get fatter with water in, right? Or like cactus after rain, all fat and swollen! Yuck!


----------



## firsttimer1

mMMMMmmmmm im trying to buy stuff on the mothercare website but when i add stuff to the basket it doesnt appear :(


----------



## citymouse

Oh, meant to say cute clothes to wondertwins! I agree, a bear/monkey/dog on the butt amps up the cuteness big-time!

Friend won't start pushing for probably an hour or so... I'll get back to sewing, I guess!


----------



## firsttimer1

oh nooooo i wanted the irish flag all in one (heehee) but its out of stock. might get the all in one cat suit :) :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am hoping my nct classes arent too close to my due date....late jan and early feb....they are the best ones though cos they are right in my village :thumbup:

Bnb is middle on my laptop....but back to normal on my android tablet software


----------



## firsttimer1

mothercare all out of stock online - geeeeeeeeez. :dohh:

right - night laddies; will chat tomo eve with ya'll :hugs:


----------



## crowned

I think shipping your babies is a great idea - then I get to meet them all and they can be friends with my baby too! I'll take great care of all of them, I promise!

FT, I'm on team yellow too! Waiting until baby's born to find out the gender, as hard as it is. I secretly really want a girl... as does DH, but I know we'll both be thrilled either way.

UK ladies, do you ever eat anything that's NOT chinese or 'spag bol'? I think that's all you ever have for dinner except for the one girl who stopped at the pizza place the other night...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

heres the link to the stuff i have bought:

https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-K...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-K...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

https://www.mothercare.com/Teddy-Be..._1_23&nodeId=827163031&sr=1-23&qid=1317848984


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT are you sure? I just ordered the above about 2 mins ago??


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

crowned - im jeleous of all these other UK ladies eating chinese all the time. i had quiche and salad followed by a white choc magnum!


----------



## emera35

Crowned - I had Vegetable and lentil stew, it was lovely! I haven't had chinese for a while, maybe i should have some soon! :)

Mrs Cupcake - Love the stuff you've picked, especially the duck sleepsuits, i had some bear ones that were similar from mothercare, i love bright coloured clothes! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake - they are well cute...started to look through but too tired to shop. How long sale on for? Do you know?


----------



## tiggerz

Wow you ladies chat ALOT!!! 

Thank you for welcoming me, I wondered where some of you had gone!! 

Today I've been having a few braxton hicks (3rd baby) I had them early last time too, not worried as they're not painful but are definitely tightenings! 

I've got a gender scan on Friday and anomaly scan 1st Nov

I'm having to test blood sugars as I had GD last time and I am nrly always over the max so looks like I have it again - great!! But not the end of the world as I will get to see baby regulary!!! My dd was fine and was of a normal size so I was well looked after! 

Anyways - thankyou again for the welcome!!


----------



## citymouse

Well, I am STILL waiting for word on that baby! In the meantime, I sewed a dress... not sure if I want to give it away or keep it for my own bun!

The good news is, I can see using up a lot of fabric this way... and as I have way too much fabric, that would definitely be a good thing.

(It's not as shocking a blue as it looks in the photo... and the inside is red white little white dots, it's reversible.)

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/3720/photo5xj.jpg


----------



## em2656

Evening all

Congratulations on the gender scans ladies, twin boys and a girl! fantastic

Welcome to all of our new ladies, seem to have had a big influx today lol, I have a feeling this thread is about to get even more difficult to keep up with, not that I'm complaining, it's a great way to avoid doing any housework hehehe

My DH very kindly got up and sorted the kids out for school this morning, leaving me to have a lay in. When I did eventually get up and came down stairs, he had a very guilty look on his face. I then noticed the pack of newborn nappies he was trying to hide behind his legs lol
Bless him, he said he was trying to find some kind of instructions as he has no idea what to do with them and he was too embarressed to tell me aaahhhhhh.
He's so sweet sometimes.

Afm - I'm finially starting to shift the head cold I've been suffering with and haven't felt sick for 2 or 3 days which is a huge bonus. So things are definately on the up
Tomorrow at 5pm we're having our gender scan....whoopee!!! I can't wait, soooo excited, just hope I can sleep.

Night night xxx


----------



## redsox

Citymouse!!!!!!!!!

So stinkin' cute!!!!! Do you have a pattern you are using???

Now you are making me REALLY want a girl. :)

Darling work there!


----------



## citymouse

Thanks! Yep, it's New Look 6576. Except instead of a facing I just cut two of everything and make a full-length lining, then fold the hems in. But I might make some with facings for summer/lighter wear. Really easy!


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse - wow, dress is gorgeous, and reversible! I wish I was practical but could never make anything like that!

FT - you're not alone with the random stretching pains and twinges. I was sat eating dinner tonight (have been out with work hence the late night) and suddenly got stabbing pains half way through on my left side. Started to feel guilty it was the less than half glass of wine I was drinking so didn't have any more! 

Mitch - could luck at your appt, it's a really short one.

Mrscupcake, I'm staying on Oxford street tonight right next to a mothercare so saw the sale signs but I've not got time to go in there. They had some hallowe'en all in ones which FT would like - saw a skeleton and pumpkin and immediately thought of her!

Right, gone midnight so must get straight to bed, will miss my maternity pillow tonight!

Night all x


----------



## pristock230

hey all, hope everyone had a nice day! as for me I am fruitified! YAY but just feeling down in general. Hopefully the nice weather we are going to have this weekend will cheer me up! I just think I am thinking too much too - childcare, $$, childcare, $$, going back to work ect ect ect..... my list could go on!

Glad for those who had there check up today and all went well, I have mine late tomorrow. 

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## kymied

Citymouse: I'm so getting that pattern if we find out the baby is a girl. Girl clothes are so much cuter. I guess for boys it would have to be rompers....


----------



## newfielady

Love all the clothes ladies. :thumbup: I looked at the mothercare site but everything was in your currency (pounds?) And I wasn't up to the guess work tonight. lol. Still stormy here, and as it's after 12 am I'm going to bed. Happy Thursday :winkwink:


----------



## Tameekah

I just want to list the symptoms I am having... 
I hope they are symptoms of pregnancy... 

According to all the online calculators, I am currently 4 weeks 1 day pregnant. 
My period was due yesterday and still no sign at all of my period. I am normally spot on when it comes to getting my period regularly. 

- Bleeding gums when I brush my teeth for the past 3 days
- Bleeding nose when I blow my nose for the past 3 days
- Not eating a lot at all... I usually eat heaps! Haha
- Tired, napping a lot more than usual
- Diarrhea
- Going to the toilet to pee A LOT
- No period as of yet

Thanks in advance for any replies... I just want to know if you had similar symptoms when pregnant?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

city mouse your dress is adorable! i absolutely love bright clothes! but as im on team yellow i won't know if im having a girl until baby is born, not sure i will have time to sew once born!

love the fabric!


----------



## loolindley

CityMouse, you are so clever!!! That dress is gorgeous!

FT, I'm defo staying team :yellow: too. I think the hardest bit will be up to my 20 week scan, but then I realised that as I am seeing a consultant, I will be having loads more scans! It's just going to get harder!

I managed to persuade (it really didn't take much!) my oH to have a KFC last night, and it's a half an hour drive away, so we had a mooch round the new next there too, and coo'd over baby clothes. Lush evening!!! Must get back on the diet wagon though as I have put on a shocking ammount of weight in 4 days. I swear, I only need to think about food to put the weight on! SO UNFAIR!

So I've had a crap nights sleep, and woke up all grumpy as my OH didn't wish me luck for the midwifes appointment today. When I had to tell him why I was in a grump, he told me he forgot! CHARMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just quick walk of the dogs, midwifes, swimming this afternoon, then off to see the sil for more parenting tips I will more than likely ignore!xxxxx


----------



## loolindley

Tameekah :test: Thats the sure fire way of knowing! Good luck!


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, tripple post, but I have newfruited!!! An avocado! Yummy! I hope this week goes quicker, I seemed to be an orange for ages!


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, I'm sure pregnancy makes us more sensitive. I love MrC but he's quite forgetful and I get rather narky with him when he doesn't remember key things. 

Loving the bold baby clothes Citymouse, right up my street.

Was cheered up, marginally, when I got home last night to an ebay package of a very nice green and white maternity dress and some black maternity culottes. Thankful, really, as there is a definite hardness between my hipbones now. I guess it will only get more bumplike from herein. A skirt I love that I wore yesterday was not comfortable. Better start hunting some more clothes down as two dresses, a top and culottes aint going to see me through five months. 

Loo, I hope you get to hear the heartbeat....you don't have a doppler as I remember? I'm still reflecting on hearing my baby's heartbeat on Tuesday and it gives me a jolt of reality everytime.

Wohoo, 17 weeks today, I guess that makes me a newfruited onion.


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning Ladies! 

Midwifes appointment went really well yesterday, heard the heart beat for the first time at it was about 150 per minute! (sounded like a horse galloping in there) Baby is the right size and I&#8217;m doing well, (she didn&#8217;t weigh me though thank god as I feel like a cow already but said I was putting weight on well by the looks of it. Nice!)
I&#8217;m glad I&#8217;m not the only one worrying about tidying up down there. 
Hi Kristen77 and Tovey! Welcome to the mad house that is march mamas lol!
Went to a mother care lock in last night where everything had money off and they had people for loads of babies groups around Southampton 

AND AND AND we brought our mosses basket! Wanted to get something big but not to big. 

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

we got it for £38! Bargin! Now i feel very excited like it actually all happening. We picked up some basic clothes as well.


----------



## littleANDlost

Oh also an update on the flu jab, I'm now getting mine next Thursday. I don't think my OH is still overly convinced and his dad gave us the NHS line of every pregnant women should have one, however then stated that he didn't think that is was necessary and that he&#8217;d been a doctor for 40 years (but only a GP for the last 7 years, he was a heart surgeon and has worked as an A&E doctor all his life) and has never known flu to actually give any pregnant women any complications with the baby however the highest number of people who pass away from flu related illnesses are young pregnant women according to the stats the government give which he doesn&#8217;t think is very well collected as it is very hard to say if anyone actually has the flu or a viral infection which the jab does nothing for but is actually about 90% of what people actually have and they have the same symptoms. He then went on to say that it&#8217;s never actually flu/viral infection that does cause the deaths but illnesses you get after having flu, and you can still get all these illnesses without having the flu therefore can get it all without having the jab. He babbled for ages about it and i got confused but ended up basically saying that he doesn&#8217;t know what is best as he doesn&#8217;t think the jab it&#8217;s self does anything but stop you suffering from the flu and it isn&#8217;t worth putting something into your body while pregnant just to stop you feeling ill. But is worth it if it lowers your chances of hyperthermia and heart conditions the flu can latter lead to. If that makes any sense at all. I&#8217;m going to get it anyway.


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning.

Congrats Loo & MsCrow on newfruiting/vegging, and to all others today!

Littleandlost - thanks, made some sense - will probably get the jab when it's offered to me.

Em2656 - good luck for the gender scan, any intuition as to what it might be?


----------



## loolindley

Well I went to the appointment, and my midwife had been called out on an emergency! So god knows what is going to happen! I need my Downs bloods taken between 15+2 and _I think_ 18 weeks. However, I am in Manchester all next week, and I come back when I am 18 weeks. :cry:

I have called work to warn them I might not be in tomorrow just in case she wants to do it then, but I remember her saying that she didn't want to do Friday because the bloods wont get to Cardiff to be tested in time. I really don't know! :shrug:

I'll wait for a phone call and hopefully she might squeeze me in later today! 

Oh well, the swimming was nice and relaxing!


----------



## KellyC75

Im a Mango :dance: & only one week until my 20 week scan :yipee:


----------



## loolindley

A Mango!!!! How exciting Kelly!!!!!!! I'm a smidge jealous! xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Lozza the jab wasn't offered to me but my doctors started doing it today so i just made an appointment. When i asked my midwife (who is pretty useless) just shrugged and told me to ask at reception about it. So it might be an idea to bring it up yourself if you want it. 

Loo I'm sure they will figure it out. Glad your swim was better today though.

Congrats on being a mango Kelly!! Time is flying by!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow a Mango! Congrats Kelly, I forgot you're our "Baseline" person at 19 weeks! 

Loo - that's rubbish, hope she can fit you in later.

Little - thanks, i'll check later this month at the Doctors but I think ours send us a letter, you can't book the jab unless your name's on a list and you're invited. I've heard them being very pedantic with old ladies at reception!


----------



## littleANDlost

my doctors is covered in posters for it and say to book it now! I hate how some doctors receptionists get high and mighty with things like that. Pretty sure being pregnant will make you high on there list anyway! 

I'm making me some Mac and Cheese!!! mmmmmmhmmmmm


----------



## mitchnorm

Afternoon!!!!!!!!

Citymouse - love the dress.....I am pretty useless a that type of thing...wish I could sew :nope:

Loo - did you not have the combined test done around 12 weeks with the NT measurement from scan? Thats unusual - I thought it was common practice to try to do within first trimester - used to always be second though. Crap about rescheduled midwfe....

I have mine at 2.30pm then off on the road to Preston - joy!!!! Preston appt all day on a Friday - cant think of anything better....NOT!!!!

Hi to everyone else....hope you are well....I am definately bump-tastic now!!! No work suits fit....its official! Dresses here I come.....must get some thick black maternity tights.....mine no good anymore. Anyone else not like the pressure on bump? Apparently H&M do them reasonably priced.

x


----------



## littleANDlost

Today has just got stressful!!! we've had our new sofa delivered and it's got the wrong cushions! :( moaned at the delivery men and called the shop and they are all adamant it's what we ordered but i can't get to the paper work as it's at the bottom of the spare/(will be) babies room and i just can't get to it without lifting things and tripping over stuff. Need to wait for the OH to get back to see what we actually ordered. I&#8217;m so angry though. We made sure we purposely asked for high backed cushions at the back and instead got mixed small ones! 

I can't deal with things on my bump eithers, i wore leggings yesterday and spent all day pulling them back up over my bump, very attractive i know!


----------



## loolindley

I had blood tests taken at 8 weeks, but it was just for things like HIV etc. In Wales, they dont take NT measurements at the 12 week scan as they do it all from the 16 week bloods, so I am still in limbo.

She hasn't called yet. Its ok though, I completely get the fact that it is an emergency. Touch wood that wont be me some day.


----------



## mitchnorm

aaaah of course....Wales is probably different procedures.

I am sure she will be able to reschedule you soon......the timing is critical for some of these tests so I am sure they will hurry you through :thumbup:

Drinking loads of water so I can get a pee sample - typical need to pee all morning then nothing! :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

Citymouse- LOVE that fabric and pattern! Your little mouselet is going to be so cute. Great work.

Pristock- I know it's hard not to stress out about $, childcare, work, etc. But just try to relax for now and enjoy the little bub growing inside you. :hugs:

Loo- I live in a place where KFC is very common, and it's not something I've ever thought about craving. There are much better chicken places around here. Anyway, it made me LOL to think about you and your OH traveling 30 minutes away to get some. Also... I didn't get an NT scan either. (Apparently they're so ridiculously wrong with twins that most docs don't even bother). I will get a quad screen at my 18 week appointment that looks for Downs and some other problems. It's just a blood test though.

L&L- That Moses basket is precious!!!!

Kelly- Now I want some mangoes. Congrats on your newfruiting.

AFM- I've been outed on FB. I suppose it's not a big deal, but it still feels a little weird. All of the friends and family that I care to tell know, and plenty of strangers and acquaintances know too (since it's sorta impossible to hide at this point). Still, it feels weird to have someone else post about my pregnancy on FB when I haven't. I guess I envisioned posting pics of the boys when they're born without ever posting about the pregnancy itself. The friend that outed me is one of my sweetest and dearest friends. I know she meant no harm by it. Sigh.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies. Thanks to all of you who offered the advice about the baby clothing sizes... good to know to stock up on the 0-3 sizes rather than the newborn. This way if I have a large baby it will fit into them... and if we need smaller sizes we can always go and pick them up. I also like the advice on getting the clothing that have the mittens attached, I didn't realize a baby could take off the regular mittens so easily at such a small age. 

Citymouse: love the homemade dress. My mom has a stall at our local market place and handmakes all sorts of things, like bags, pillows, babies clothing, table mats, etc. So your dress reminded me of her things... so cute.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wondertwins: know the feeling, I was also outed on FB at only 7 weeks along! I was going to try and hide it on FB until at least 12 weeks but that never happened. Oh well, it was nice to hear all the congratulations even if I wasn't planning on it yet.


----------



## littleANDlost

wondertwins I'm sorry you were outed, I've still not said anything on FB but everyone who needs to know knows, I'd be upset if someone did say somthing about it on there.


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies, DH and I had a nice lay in this morning. Getting ready to jump in the shower but had to say Good morning to you first. :thumbup: We're going to look at new(er) vehicles after dinner. Our truck won't fit a car seat. :dohh: You don't think about that stuff when you go get your first vehicle together. :haha: Then it's HBC for me. :D Have a nice day ladies.
Tameekah- test, for sure. All the symptoms sound like pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## pristock230

Hi Ladies! Hope all is well. I have my appointment late this afternoon, just me and DH are going, we aren't bringing our little one this time! 

Wondertwins - thanks for the kind words - I guess sometimes I just start over thinking things! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## OriginalDoll

Hi all :)
My EDD is March 24, 2012! This is mine and my fiances first baby, we are sooooo excited!! We TTC for about a month and it happened, quickly. So thankful :)


----------



## kkl12

Hi Ladies! 

Citymouse- I love that reversible outift, so cute! I can't wait to find out the gender

Pristock- good luck with your appointment today

Loo- I hope she can reschedule today... It's hard to be too upset when there's an emergency. 

I visited a friend yesterday and she gave me a bunch of maternity tops. Really great that she was the same size and it's going to save me money on maternity clothes. More money to spend on baby clothes:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Hi, originaldoll! Welcome!

Morning, all! 

Sorry about the missed mw appointment and the Facebook outing! I have kept quiet on FB but our neighbor briefly mentioned it on DH's page... No one seems to have caught on, though. I would be happy waiting until 20 weeks.

Our friend's baby was born yesterday evening and she is gorgeous! Looks just like her mama. I can't wait to meet her and see our friends in action as parents.

And my adrenaline ran out and I slept for seven hours without getting up to pee. :cloud9: now the house is suddenly freezing! Fall is here!

Happy newfruiting, Thursday laddies!


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- Good luck with the car shopping. We're going to have to do that at some point for my DH. He has a wagon, so it's big enough, but it's been on one too many camping trips and is falling apart at the seams. :) 

Originaldoll- Congrats and welcome to our group. As I'm sure you can tell from the number of pages on this thread, we're a lively bunch!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Welcome OriginalDoll, I second what Wondertwins has said, we are a lively group :) I am due just a few days after your baby on March 28th. I hope you enjoy our lively thread.


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> Happy newfruiting, Thursday laddies!

Why thankyou maam :howdy:



OriginalDoll said:


> Hi all :)
> My EDD is March 24, 2012! This is mine and my fiances first baby, we are sooooo excited!! We TTC for about a month and it happened, quickly. So thankful :)

Welcome :wave: Great to have you join us & Congrats :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Ok, so yesterday we were confused by the website 'centering' everything :wacko:

Now today they have juggled the smileys around :dohh: 

What are they trying to do to us!! :comp: :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*EVENING ALL!*

I had a FAB day of trianing today - the participants were a great group and we had a lot of fun. One more day to go and then its the weekend - :happydance:
*
Kelly* - W.O.W a mango! Never knew that was on the horizon..... how exciting as it sounds so..... substanial!!! Somehow an onion just doesnt do it for me :rofl:
*
originaldoll *- WELCOME! :hugs: I see your partner is a greenbay packers fan? (unless im viewing that hat in the photo totally wrong?) Im a big american footy fan and like miami dolphins. Im off to wembley this month for the annual NFL game over here... cant wait!! Its not as good as footy... but its close ;)

WELLLLLLL LADIES. last night i kept waking up - so im finally joining you all with that symptom. weuird dreams and lots of wake ups. 

ALSO - last night my tummy felt REAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLY weird. almost as if my whole tummy on the right side was shifting????? and also the right side seemed higher than the left side? honestly i was NOT imagining it. totally freaked me out. any ideas?? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

also OriginalDoll - ive added your due date to the very first post :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just a thought FT, maybe baby was changing positions. I think that is what happened with mine... I felt lots of fluttery movements around 12-13 weeks on my left side... then it stoppend and I have only felt the odd movement (so quickly I wonder if thats what I actually felt)... I think baby may have moved more to the middle so I can't feel the movement as much now.


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - that's what I posted a few days ago, my left side was out more than my right! When I looked again the next morning it was level, so I've put it down to the baby being at a funny angle, back to front rather than side to side? I have no idea if that's true but I was def wonky and I didn't imagine it!

Where's em2656 with results of her gender scan?


----------



## firsttimer1

would baby be that low though (down low on the right)? Like if your uterus is nearly up to your tummy button (which mine is) - but baby is still the size of an onion/apple..... then baby could be low right?

could it the placenta i felt??? sooo confused :shrug:


----------



## newfielady

Maybe you're getting ready to pop FT. My cousin talked about her tummy going tight adn feeling funny and then the next morning, boom. :winkwink:
Welcome OriginalDoll :hi: I'm due the 25th. :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

Well if the uterus is the size of a melon, I guess it's taking up a reasonable amount of space - the top might be near your belly button but the bottom has to be lower down, so I'm guessing it's the baby pushing stuff out. Your placenta is probably at the back so it won't be that, unless they've told you its an anterior placenta. Can you tell I've no real idea?!


----------



## citymouse

The scary thing to me is that there can be something SO big (the size of a melon?) in your body and still have very little outward sign! It makes me wonder what else is going on in there, LOL.


----------



## wondertwins

Whoa! I forgot to think about the size of the uterus! A melon sound very substantial! :happydance: 

For me, my uterus is really high. It sits higher naturally, and the fact that I have twins means it's already several inches above my belly button. If I slouch at all, it is difficult to breath. :( But honestly, I feel aches/pains/twinges and weird bulges all over the place. They don't seem confined to my uterus. I suppose it's just stuff moving around and shoving other things out of the way. I envision a little miniature boxing match in there with my bladder and my uterus in a cutthroat battle for space!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Hopefully this should be my bump pic:

17 weeks + 1

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/17weeks.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies - im sure its nothing, and maybe i AM about to ''pop'' - i certainly feel like i am. Was defo a different tummy feeling last night.

still no definate baby movement yet. Cant wait for 20w scan.... only 19 days to go :happydance:

got zumba tonight - YAY! i need some musical fun! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

do you think my bump looks big? I used to have a flat stomach size 10!!


----------



## firsttimer1

i think ur bump looks bloody fantastic!!!!


----------



## redsox

Yes! Mrs. Cupcake that is a full-on proper bump!!!! Lucky you!!!!! 

Looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

Cupcake, your bump is perfect!!! And I love your dress.


----------



## redsox

Yes - second on the cute dress! It looks like one of those fabulous Liberty prints!


----------



## crowned

Cute bump, Mrs. Cupcake! And welcome to OriginalDoll! 

Anybody else waking up starving hungry at 4 am? Happened last night and I just couldn't sleep until I went and ate something!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Thanks! yes, i guess it is a proper bump now!

nothing as lovely as liberty for the dress though, just good old M&S. Its not a maternity dress but just one of their standard ones that is stretchy. Believe it or not he dress is actually a size 8 - lol!!


----------



## citymouse

I have so many shirts and dresses I can't wear until I start to actually look a little pregnant, LOL. Right now they just make me look incredibly lumpy. 

Lovely bump, cupcake! 

No, I haven't been waking up hungry... I assume the reason is that I stuff myself enough during the day, LOL.


----------



## firsttimer1

OK as the Queen of Weird symptoms (thanks wondertwins for my newest title :rofl: ) i feel obliged to tell you my latest one.... which actually started last week but i forgot to tell you all!

i can hear my heart beating in my left ear!!!! yup - very randomly i will just hear it now and again in my ear for about an hour.

ANNNNND according to my pregnancy journal this is normmmmallllll :happydance: YAY! its due to the extra blood being pumped..... so its weird; but true!!! ;)


----------



## redsox

crowned said:


> Cute bump, Mrs. Cupcake! And welcome to OriginalDoll!
> 
> Anybody else waking up starving hungry at 4 am? Happened last night and I just couldn't sleep until I went and ate something!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Had it night before last!!! Had to eat some string cheese to get to sleep. :)


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> i can hear my heart beating in my left ear!!!! yup - very randomly i will just hear it now and again in my ear for about an hour.
> 
> ANNNNND according to my pregnancy journal this is normmmmallllll :happydance: YAY! its due to the extra blood being pumped..... so its weird; but true!!! ;)

Yes, I find that happens when my heart rate is up. I'm glad it's not just me, I thought it was some high blood pressure thing. 

My boobs must have growth-spurted the other day, they were itching like mad and DH was laughing his ass off.


----------



## wondertwins

FT, I am with you on this one. Actually, I was laying in bed this morning thinking "dang, I need to tell the laddies about this!" ;) But I can hear it in more than one ear. It's like my whole head is ringing with the pulse of my heartbeat. 

I sometimes wake up starving, but I never actually get out of bed to eat because my laziness trumps my hunger. :haha:

Since we're talking general aches, pains and random symptoms... is anyone having any swelling? It seems really early for swelling, but my fingers feel a little tight like I'm retaining water. :( However, my BP is really good (105/60) so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i can't feel my heartbeat anywhere, how weird!

although on a related note my phone app told me that our hearts are working 40% harder at the moment than they used to!


----------



## loolindley

Evening Laddies!

Well I got a call from the midwife about an hour ago, and she is squeezing me in for my bloods at 9.30am. I called work to tell them (I am meant to be in at 5am), and they were fine, just put it down as maternity. Top banana!

Mrs Cupcake, what a flipping fabulous bump! So neat, and, well...in the nicest possible way...are you are it's not twins?!?! :haha: It really is beautiful, and I am insanely jealous!

Just seen an electric breast pump on the mothercare website half price from £100 to £50. I don't know if to but it or not. We have still not bought a thing as I am too damn scared to. I'm going to get to 39 weeks and be cursing because my head has been stuck in the sand :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Nice bump :thumbup:
Must wait until tomorrow to find out about the truck.:muaha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loolindley - def not twins! 

i would hold off on the breast pump yet. you might not get on with breastfeeding or a milion other reasons. personally i would save the money, they are always on sale and im sure you could get one cheap enough once baby is here. but its up to you!

i don't think i need to buy anymore baby clothes! and i have everything i need for my cloth nappies. still plenty more to buy!


----------



## loolindley

Top tip, Thanks Mrs C. x


----------



## newfielady

Heard back from the garage. We got our new truck! :happydance: Big enough for us, the dog _and_ the baby. :thumbup:


----------



## kkl12

redsox said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump, Mrs. Cupcake! And welcome to OriginalDoll!
> 
> Anybody else waking up starving hungry at 4 am? Happened last night and I just couldn't sleep until I went and ate something!
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Had it night before last!!! Had to eat some string cheese to get to sleep. :)Click to expand...

Me too! I've been waking up to go the bathroom, and I realize I'm starving and it's hard to fall asleep when you're hungry... Last night I had to eat a few tortilla chips, some nights I manage to fall back to sleep without eating.
I hope this doesn't last til March or I'll be the size of a cow with my midnight snacking :munch:


----------



## OriginalDoll

firsttimer1 said:


> *EVENING ALL!*
> 
> I had a FAB day of trianing today - the participants were a great group and we had a lot of fun. One more day to go and then its the weekend - :happydance:
> *
> Kelly* - W.O.W a mango! Never knew that was on the horizon..... how exciting as it sounds so..... substanial!!! Somehow an onion just doesnt do it for me :rofl:
> *
> originaldoll *- WELCOME! :hugs: I see your partner is a greenbay packers fan? (unless im viewing that hat in the photo totally wrong?) Im a big american footy fan and like miami dolphins. Im off to wembley this month for the annual NFL game over here... cant wait!! Its not as good as footy... but its close ;)
> 
> WELLLLLLL LADIES. last night i kept waking up - so im finally joining you all with that symptom. weuird dreams and lots of wake ups.
> 
> ALSO - last night my tummy felt REAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLY weird. almost as if my whole tummy on the right side was shifting????? and also the right side seemed higher than the left side? honestly i was NOT imagining it. totally freaked me out. any ideas?? :shrug:


He's a huuuuuge greenbay packers fan lol !!! That was us at his first football game, greenbay vs the Colts (who are my second fave team, broncos are my 1st fave!) Greenbay won, yay for him!! Have fun at the annual NFL game!! I love going to games, always such a blast :)



& thanks ladies, for all the welcomes :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins - I noticed my shoes were tighter yesterday and hoped it wasn't the start of fat swollen legs already!
I think it was Mitch posting about not being able to have clothes pressing on bump - I had to sit for 2 hours on the train holding my trousers away from my stomach as it was making me feel sick! Not a good look, and it was maternity trousers although theyre from a friend and not quite my size!
Cupcake - that is a bump! Also, just watched the bake off final and cried at the result, how sad of me.

I'm not waking up hungry but probably because of the volume of food I consume in the day! I just still wake up for the toilet, although I can get through to 5 or 6am now!


----------



## firsttimer1

i know my BP is fine as just had it done at 16w appt - so i know im fine - but hearing my heart in one ear is soooo darn annoying! :rofl:

Loolindley - YAY does that mean a lay in for you? :) wish i had a lay in tomorrow too!

newfie - :happydance: for the new truck!

OriginalDoll - ahhh thats so sweet :) My pa is HUGE nfl fan so ive grown up loving it and we go every year now to wmebley - its great. Always been a miami dophins fan since i was little. My dad actually had (i found out later in life) a picture of a dolphins player up in my nursery when i was a baby (haha) so i think deep down that picture dictated to me without realising that i would always be a fan :) either that or i like their greeny bluey colour heehee ;)

my zumba class tonight was GREAT!!!! felt soooo good to do some exercise. Ive not had any dinner tho. Im still struggling with meals and just like snacking. Im back on to the crisps too..... :( i thought the monster munch stage was over..... oh the shame. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lozza1uk - im so sad british bake off has ended. did you want jo to win? i was hoping holly would win as i thought she was the most consistant, still as great programme.


----------



## lozza1uk

I was in 2 minds between Holly and jo, Holly seemed to lose it the last couple of weeks and jo got better. Nice that she won though. Will miss it, I love watching it Even tho I'm hopeless at baking!


----------



## em2656

Hey I'm back, had to go straight to work after the scan so only just able to start spreading the word.

So it would seem that we are expecting a little girl!!!!!!

So excited, my little boy is a bit disappointed bless him. He was really hoping to have a little brother as I think he feels a bit outnumbered already. Never mind, he'll get over it.

Em xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Caught up...just...phew!!!

Em - congratulations on your baby girl....one of each? you must be really chuffed. Girls overtaking the boys yet again....is that 4 girls and 2 boys (both Wondertwins ha ha)

Newfie - congrats on the truck.....love the 'cars' you guys drive...you have to climb up into them

Cupcake - wow that is a great bump....nobody could escape the fact that you are pregnant - sometimes I wish mine was a little bigger so its obvious I am not just fat.....that will come very soon. Love the dress too :winkwink:

FT - still the queen of symptoms although you seem to have agreement...I havent heard my HB in ears :wacko:

Welcome Original doll!!!!!!! :hugs:

And hi to all other ladies!!!! 

Well I have my midwife appt today.....very uneventful, went through my blood results which I already knew.....took my urine sample, no problems there. BP good and I heard babies HB :thumbup: I am sure she thought I wasnt that excited but I hear it twice a week :haha:....its not my usual midwife, she wasnt as friendly :nope: hope mine comes back soon. Forgot to ask about my weight loss (have lost about 4 pounds since I got pregnant) but I think its due to lack of wine :dohh: so not too worried.

I asked about flu vaccination and think I am going to call them and booked myself in next week for it if possible. L&L I saw you were going to have it and Lozza??? Due to asthma?

Anyone else going for it OR definately not? She said that apparently 2 years ago Frimley Park Hospital ITU was full to capacity with flu patients - I dont want to be one of those :cry:

Phew.....OK....there we go

p.s. in Preston , its raining, drove for 4.5 hours to get here and want to go home - feeling really lonely :cry:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> Loolindley - YAY does that mean a lay in for you? :) wish i had a lay in tomorrow too!

Okay, this is the second time today one of you has used the phrase "lay in", and I gotta say it has made me giggle both time because to me it sounds like you're planning to do a lot of BDing. I guess that just shows where my mind is. :blush: I'm definitely adding this phrase to my regular vocabulary!!!! 

I'm also a huge American football fan (but I prefer college). (Oh, and I want to add "American Footy" to my vocabulary too because I love it so much.) As for NFL... I grew up believing that Tom Landry and the Dallas Cowboys were gods. These days, I'm sort of embarrassed for them.


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats on the baby girl, Em!!

Mitch- LOL about your wine reduction causing your weight loss!!


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> Congrats on the baby girl, Em!!
> 
> Mitch- LOL about your wine reduction causing your weight loss!!

its the only thing I can presume as I havent really eaten less....OH and still suffering on and off with constipation (sorry tmi :haha:)

I am not too concerned...just forgot everything I was going to ask today


----------



## citymouse

Hurray, em! :pink:

The only American Footy I care about is my alma mater, Florida State University! And even then, I only like them when they win. :blush:

That makes me think of another pair of words that are used differently in the UK and US (not sure about Canada, so weigh in, laddies).

You guys say "shattered" and "gutted" a lot--meaning "tired" and "disappointed"? I guess? 

Here, those two terms are super extreme. If you're shattered, it's like, picture a lady on a soap opera getting a call that her husband and her lover both died in a plane crash together. And if you're gutted, it's like the worst, saddest thing ever. 

So I keep clicking on threads about being "gutted" and preparing for the worst and it's like, "the pushchair I wanted is on back order!" :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

em - congrats another :pink: whoop whoop

mitch - im not getting the vaccination xx

ladies- are any of you getting worried about your 20w anomaly scan now? i am. . . :nope: i keep thinking ''what if what if .... ahhhhh!!!!'' i know it doesnt help stressing but i cant help it :(


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse - our meaning for those words is the same - very extreme. Its just the british use them liberally as we are all drama queens! :rofl: no seriously, they do have the same meaning lol ; but we use them anyway xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Hurray, em! :pink:
> 
> The only American Footy I care about is my alma mater, Florida State University! And even then, I only like them when they win. :blush:
> 
> That makes me think of another pair of words that are used differently in the UK and US (not sure about Canada, so weigh in, laddies).
> 
> You guys say "shattered" and "gutted" a lot--meaning "tired" and "disappointed"? I guess?
> 
> Here, those two terms are super extreme. If you're shattered, it's like, picture a lady on a soap opera getting a call that her husband and her lover both died in a plane crash together. And if you're gutted, it's like the worst, saddest thing ever.
> 
> So I keep clicking on threads about being "gutted" and preparing for the worst and it's like, "the pushchair I wanted is on back order!" :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: citymouse - you probably think we are just being overdramatic :haha:. We used gutted alot for general disappointment and shattered or knackered alot for tired....

I am gutted to be staying away from home tonight but am so knackered I will sleep like a log :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Cupcake - Fab bump! :)

Em - Congratulations on the girl bump! :happydance:

Mitchnorm - I'm definitely having the flu jab, due to my asthma too. I'm bad with the flu, i spent 2 weeks in Frimley Park ITU when i lived that way years ago with the flu, very not fun!

lozza1uk - I'm all sad the bake off is finished too. I'm glad Jo won, she deserved it, but i thought they last 3 were all good. I cried at the result too, but then i always cry at stuff like that, even when i'm not a hormonal pregnant mess! :haha:

crowned - I'm not waking up hungry, just for the loo all the time!


To be honest i'm glad i'm waking up for the loo, i'm grateful as its stopping the nightmares! :shock: Anyone else having really vivid dreams or nightmares? It was bad last time, but this time its just scary every night, and they go on forever! Eek, i'm starting to dread going to sleep :wacko:

Went out today and had a Shakeaway! Its just about the best thing in the world ever! Sooo naughty but soo yummy! :devil:


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> citymouse - our meaning for those words is the same - very extreme. Its just the british use them liberally as we are all drama queens! :rofl: no seriously, they do have the same meaning lol ; but we use them anyway xxx

LOL! You crazy Brits!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - im not getting the vaccination xx

Can I ask why you are not getting?  Sorry being nosey - just interested in others views on it....I was undecided


----------



## firsttimer1

Too right....were mad over this side of the pond. It all started in 2007 when we all ate mad cow disease beef. 

Since then we have never been the same.


----------



## emera35

FT - I'm nervous about the anomaly scan definitely. Once i've had that and its all good i think i'll finally relax. Only 12 days to go here! Think it says the wrong date on the first page for me, mines the 18th oct. I can't wait to see bumpy again and find out everything is perfect :)


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> mitch - im not getting the vaccination xx
> 
> Can I ask why you are not getting?  Sorry being nosey - just interested in others views on it....I was undecidedClick to expand...

Mmmmmm. i dont really know is my honest answer. I think in general im taking vits, eating veg and having an actimel a day etc etc to try to ward off colds. Ive never ever had flu in my life and so far havnt had a cold whilst being pregnant. I know were approaching winter but i just dont feel the risk is high enough for me to have a vaccination (even though its said to be PERFECTLY safe). If i was in the high risk group e.g. asthma or diabetes etc then maybe i would......

..... i may still change my mind though.


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm still undecided, meant to ask at 16wk appt and forgot. No reason for me to have it except I'm pregnant and they tell you to. I'm never ill normally (touch wood) although DH has come home with a cold, that he's describing as flu!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh and congrats on the girl Em!


----------



## firsttimer1

emera35 said:


> FT - I'm nervous about the anomaly scan definitely. Once i've had that and its all good i think i'll finally relax. Only 12 days to go here! Think it says the wrong date on the first page for me, mines the 18th oct. I can't wait to see bumpy again and find out everything is perfect :)

Thanks emera :hugs: im pretty worried. i dont even write about pregnancy updates on FB as im waiting for the anolmoly scan first :( nice to know im not alone xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

I have been really healthy too....hubby had a cold afer our France holiday a few weeks back - I was convinced I'd get it but nothing! But midwife did say your immune system is suppressed during pregnancy and the vaccine can actually give the baby some protection for the first few months also ......I dont know now :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmmm just read this https://www.nhsemployers.org/Health.../download/Documents/Flu_leaflet_pregnancy.pdf and now im wondering actually if i should have it x

if you do mitch, will you wait till after the 20w scan?


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> FT - I'm nervous about the anomaly scan definitely. Once i've had that and its all good i think i'll finally relax. Only 12 days to go here! Think it says the wrong date on the first page for me, mines the 18th oct. I can't wait to see bumpy again and find out everything is perfect :)
> 
> Thanks emera :hugs: im pretty worried. i dont even write about pregnancy updates on FB as im waiting for the anolmoly scan first :( nice to know im not alone xxxClick to expand...


I worried myself sick the first time round, before the dating scan, before hearing the heartbeat, before the anomaly scan etc. etc. I was a bundle of nerves. After 6 years ttc i guess it was not surprising i'd be pretty strung out! I'm alot more relaxed this time round, but personally, this scan is the big one for me (i turned down the NT scan and downs testing etc as i'd never go for the second round of testing, and couldn't bare to spend the whole time knowing i had a high chance, without actually knowing for sure, if that makes sense) and i'll be sleeping better when its done. You are definitely not the only one to worry :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mmmmm just read this https://www.nhsemployers.org/Health.../download/Documents/Flu_leaflet_pregnancy.pdf and now im wondering actually if i should have it x
> 
> if you do mitch, will you wait till after the 20w scan?

My midwife advised that if I wanted it, to get it sooner rather than later as we are entering the flu season now.....you need a week or so after the jab for immune system to kick in. If I wait til after 20 week scan, it'll be into Nov before I am 'covered' and I may already have it by then.

Thanks for that PDF - she gave me a general leaflet on it but didnt have any pregnancy related ones.....good info! :thumbup:

I will probably get before 20 week scan - then I can be re-assured that baby ok at the scan - well after jab


----------



## firsttimer1

omg the time - im usually in bed by 9pm :rofl: im off to sleep or else i wont have the energy tomo to train!! Im out for dinner tomo night too at a pals house - cant wait.

chat tomo ladies! Night night xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> mmmmm just read this https://www.nhsemployers.org/Health.../download/Documents/Flu_leaflet_pregnancy.pdf and now im wondering actually if i should have it x
> 
> if you do mitch, will you wait till after the 20w scan?
> 
> My midwife advised that if I wanted it, to get it sooner rather than later as we are entering the flu season now.....you need a week or so after the jab for immune system to kick in. If I wait til after 20 week scan, it'll be into Nov before I am 'covered' and I may already have it by then.
> 
> Thanks for that PDF - she gave me a general leaflet on it but didnt have any pregnancy related ones.....good info! :thumbup:
> 
> I will probably get before 20 week scan - then I can be re-assured that baby ok at the scan - well after jabClick to expand...

im defo gonna sleep on it tonight and then may call MW tomo xxx thanks hun - will kp u updated on decision! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks FT....night night.....I am crashing out too

Night all x x x


----------



## kymied

*Whine* My throat is scratchy and sore! I really hope I'm not getting sick. I don't want to be sick and not be able to hit the NyQuil. Well I guess it's tea with honey for me.... And I told my hubby we're turning on the furnace NOW. I can't deal with this cold, I don't care if it's supposed to be really warm this weekend, I'm frozen now! The baby wants heat! You can't deny the baby heat! *end whine*

And yes I want cheese with that whine. And some wine too! *pout*


----------



## pristock230

cupcake - nice bump, looking good there!

Em - congrats on the little girl, so sweet!

Newfie - congrats on the truck, we have just started looking, I am kinda dreading it but I know it needs to be done

My 16w appointment went well, I gained 1 lb, WOO HOO for me. I was worried I wasn't going to gain anything but I made sure I packed it on at lunch - I did get a flu shot today, I decided to get one just for the protection for me and the bean as the bean will be born still in the colder months.


----------



## crowned

kymied, boil some ginger and lemon together for around 20 mins, then add honey to it and drink like tea. It's the worst-tasting stuff, but it's like a major vit C hit for your system - works great to keep colds away!

FT, I don't know when my 20 week scan is yet... midwife still hasn't called about it. As far as the heartbeat in the ear thing goes, I have that too, except all over my body. It's most annoying when I'm lying still trying to feel baby kick because suddenly all I can feel is my heartbeat in my whole body and I can't make it be quiet so I can feel baby! 

Glad so many other people have the hungry thing. That was so weird for me last night. I have had a number of nights where I lie awake for an hour randomly in the middle of the night, but last night was the first time it was due to hunger. 

Congrats to em on your baby girl! I love that all our singletons are girls, and twins are boys!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh wow!! Another girl for our group!! I have my scan next week! Going to ring and see I'd I can get in a day earlier so hubby will be home!! Can not wait, I think it is a boy so be interesting to see if I am correct!!

Also cute bump cupcake, I'm quite jealous as mine is hardly noticeable!!

So I posted back on Monday saying I think I felt the baby move.. Well now I am sure I did as since then I have felt it at least once a day! It's amazing.. Makes me smile! Now can anyone tell me roughly how long till it can be felt on the outside? I want hubby to feel it too!! I had a look on google and it seems that after people felt it from the inside it was normally about a month till they could feel it from the outside!! How exciting!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and also firsttimer I read your post about your belly sticking up on one side more! That happens to me quite a bit! I thought it was so funny I actually took some photos, when I am on the computer (not my iPhone) next I will post them. The first time it happened it was on the left but last night it was on the right! I found it so funny I honestly could not stop laughing at it. Looking at the photos still makes me giggle!


----------



## kymied

My doctor said flu shots are highly recommended for anyone pregnant because your immune system is compromised so you're more likely to get sick and more likely to get it worse if you do get sick. My work was doing them early (for free) so I got mine (first time I did, never gotten the flu either)

Last March I was hit by a tractor trailer on the highway at 60 mph. I walked away with only a fear of tractor trailers, but my very loved 3 year old Honda Fit (in the most beautiful dark purple) was totaled. I really wanted to just go and get the same car (I found a used one only and hour and a half away, they discontinued the color) but my husband also has a Fit (his is orange) and we tried our friend's infant car seat in it (which is actually the same seat we just bought off them) and it was really tight and just wouldn't fit behind my husband's seat or in the middle. So I bit the bullet and got a wagen. I'm a soccer mom before even getting the kid. But it has a ton of room and will eventually fit our two theoretical kids AND the two dogs. (We told the salesman that we needed a car big enough for two theoretical children)

I love the word knackered and I use it all the time. (since I feel that way all the time) My husband asked if I'm going to pass on my crazy to the baby I said "YES! Crazy is hereditary, where do you think I got it from? You've met my mom right?"

I'm thinking it's time for me to get back into an exercise routine. I haven't gained any weight yet but I started out 20 pounds overweight and my mom has really painful varicose veins that have not gotten better with any treatment so I want to try my hardest to avoid getting them.

Tonight while preparing dinner I dropped an onion on the floor and thought: Well it's a good thing the baby isn't an onion until next week, I don't want to be the woman that drops her baby BEFORE it's born.

OH! I double sneezed yesterday and pee came out! I guess it must be time to start wearing a liner. ALREADY!


----------



## babymomma37

Im 18weeks and if it wasnt for my uterus pushing on my bladder and the horrible nausea i wouldnt feel THAT pregnant lol btw im due MARCH 7TH :)


----------



## Glowstar

Kymied, lol about peeing!! Same here....all this week in fact. I feel guilty that maybe I didn't do my pelvic floor exercises very well after I had my daughters but I'm going to have to start wearing a liner too....how embarrassing!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Friday everyone :thumbup:

Loo - Good luck for your moved midwife appt :happydance:

Thank goodness its the weekend!!!!!! x x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy friday!

kymied you made me laugh about dropping the onion! i just have a two door VW polo so i have no idea how that would work with a carseat. i think i will swop cars with hubby who has a four door polo. that way at least i can have access to the back seats.

i think its going to be a squash with a pram/stroller and the dog (large labrador!)


----------



## MsCrow

I've had the sneezing thing too and my kegel muscles are good. Everytime I sneeze now I clench out of fear!

Congratulations Em on a girl!

I will be getting the flu vaccination. I commute on a very busy train as does my husband plus I need not to get flu if I'm to see my dad a his immune system is completely shot. He goes into hospital on Monday for 6 months for treatment.

MrC and I had an argument over nothing last night. We've made up but I'm a bundle of tears today. I think everything has finally caught up with me and I'm not coping very well.


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> mmmmm just read this https://www.nhsemployers.org/Health.../download/Documents/Flu_leaflet_pregnancy.pdf and now im wondering actually if i should have it x
> 
> if you do mitch, will you wait till after the 20w scan?
> 
> My midwife advised that if I wanted it, to get it sooner rather than later as we are entering the flu season now.....you need a week or so after the jab for immune system to kick in. If I wait til after 20 week scan, it'll be into Nov before I am 'covered' and I may already have it by then.
> 
> Thanks for that PDF - she gave me a general leaflet on it but didnt have any pregnancy related ones.....good info! :thumbup:
> 
> I will probably get before 20 week scan - then I can be re-assured that baby ok at the scan - well after jabClick to expand...

There are so many of us unsure hey ~ Me included :wacko:





em2656 said:


> Hey I'm back, had to go straight to work after the scan so only just able to start spreading the word.
> 
> So it would seem that we are expecting a little girl!!!!!!
> 
> So excited, my little boy is a bit disappointed bless him. He was really hoping to have a little brother as I think he feels a bit outnumbered already. Never mind, he'll get over it.
> 
> Em xxx

Congrats :pink: :cloud9:

How old is your little Boy? :shrug: My DS2 (now aged 8 years) really wanted a little Brother when I was expecting DD, but he really adores her & is so pleased that he is the BIG protective Brother :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## 2nd time

i am so sick btoay the whole house has cold and my dds are crying and kicking off agghhhh i feel rubbish lol 

i am a new frui today what will i be lol


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow -:hug:


----------



## 2nd time

wow i am a sweet poato always hough i was sweet lol


----------



## loolindley

Em, congrats! A little :girl:. Gorgeous!

MrsCrow, glad its not just me that has been in tears this morning. Twice. First of all with the midwife when we were discussing Downs, and secondly I have a 'do' to go to on Monday. It sounds really odd, but one of my colleagues (he has just been given retirement) is dying, and he has organised this do for Monday because he wants to see everyone and to say goodbye. I would find this hard to cope with normally, but with added pregnancy hormones I'm going to struggle. I have to remember that it's not about me, and if he has come to terms with it, then I must too. I just hope I don't ruin it by getting upset (best make that 3 times I have cried today :cry:). I think I am just going to put myself by the buffet table and comfort eat my way through it. Tough.

Just had my midwifes appointment, and it went well. We had a good chat and she said I should know by a phone call if I am high risk by the end of next week. If I am not, she said consider no news as good news, so at least I know what to expect.

On the eating front, I am still like Mrs Pacman. I am going to superglue my mouth shut I think!


----------



## wondertwins

Loo & MsCrow- Sorry about all the tears. I'm the same way. My DH and I have always teased each other about things. It's all in good fun and very flirty. However, now that I'm pregnant, I cry at just about everything he says. He thinks I'm nuts because the pre-pregnant me would have dished it right back. Loo, I like the idea of comfort eating through the buffet! :munch:

AFM... last night I had a really rough time physically. My bump seemed to expand all the way to the bottom of my bra line. It was rock hard and my whole body was pulsating. (It felt like Braxton Hicks). I was dizzy and winded, and couldn't do anything. I laid down in bed and that helped, but it depressed me that I'm already feeling so uncomfortable, and I'm not even at the halfway mark. I'm not sure I can do this. :cry: Thankfully, my bump receded back to its normal spot this morning.


----------



## emera35

I've been in tears this morning too, i was meant to be looking after my friends little girl this morning, but when they still hadn't dropped her off by 9.30am i was worried and called. My friend is 11 weeks pregnant, and she's been having bleeding all night and this morning, she was so upset on the phone :cry: She's got a scan this afternoon, everyone keep their fingers crossed that everything is ok, i'm feeling very emotional for her! :(

Roh has been really grumpy this morning, and threw a massive tantrum earlier, i'm so tired :sleep:


----------



## MsCrow

Commiserations to Emera, Wondertwins and Loo. I don't envy you the goodbye party Loo, I don't know how I'd cope but your perspective - that these are his wishes - is a good one.

I've cried myself out, my face/eyes feel exhausted. I'm grateful to be alone in the office, being totally ineffectual, because I look like I'm in a state of catatonic depression.

I wish I'd taken today as leave.

On breast pumps. I will buy one before the birth. I know not all women can express but I need to try, right from the start, for various reasons. I'm currently looking at hardly used double pumps on ebay by Ameda as these are reviewed very favourably. If it works out well I'll buy one under warranty.


----------



## wondertwins

MsCrow- I really want to breast feed the twins, and I will also need to start expressing milk right away (especially if they have to spend anytime in the NICU). From my first pregnancy, I learned that quality matters. So this time, I'm planning to rent a fully sterilized, hospital grade breast pump from the hospital. For me, it will be less expensive than buying a pump of that quality, and if things don't go as planned, I can just turn it back in.


----------



## 2nd time

still sick and so are dds my eldest dd is 20 months and she keeps running round shoutting mouse more mouse lol we dont have mice she ha just learn a song about a mouse living in a windmill lol its going to be embarrasing when we have guets lol


----------



## lozza1uk

This may be a silly question, but if I'm planning on breastfeeding, and probably not expressing into a bottle (as i've heard it can confuse if you do it too early on - might be rubbish), do I need to buy a breast pump? Will I need it for anything else other than making a feed?:shrug:

Also, it's apparently National Baby Wearing week from 10th Oct in the UK, so the NCT have got a sale on various different slings etc. Plus discounts on reusable nappies with the code NCTNAPPY according to an email I was just sent by them. I'm thinking I might try the trial packs before making a final decision.


----------



## lozza1uk

Actually, those of you with baby wearing experience, if you have the time to look at the list of options and recommend one that would be unbelieveably appreciated!:flower::thumbup:

https://www.nctshop.co.uk/Baby-Slin...lingsandCarriers&dm_i=BZY,KBWO,4TS34C,1NHTI,1


----------



## newfielady

Good day ladies. I missed a few pages and I'm too lazy to read them. :haha: Might as well tell the truth. Going to get our new truck in 10 minutes! Woot, so excited. And yes (mitch I believe it was) we do have to step up into it. :winkwink: But we have side step bars so a pregnant lady (i.e me :rofl) can get up into it. Working tonight and then getting ready for our trip on Sunday. :thumbup: Have a great day.


----------



## citymouse

MsCrow, Emera, Loo--:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sorry you guys are having tough days. Emera, I hope your friend is all right!

Happy Friday! Where is blessedmomma these days?

So we have guests at the moment. DH's little sister and two of her friends are here. I must admit they kind of boggle my mind. They are driving around California for a few days after getting back from seasonal work up north. But if you ask about their future plans, not one of them mentions or even hints at getting a job. DH's parents give SIL enough money to live on and pay her credit card bills... she's 27 years old and college educated!

I would completely die of shame to have my parents supporting me. Mine didn't even pay my college expenses. 

And it's weird because my little sis has some problems, too--in a way they're similar in their aimlessness--but my little sister is trying and struggling. And I know she would die of shame before sponging off our parents, too. 

Weird, weird, weird!


----------



## loolindley

What an afternoon! I have just stopped crying so thought I'd fill you laddies in. I called work earlier to find out what time my medical was on Monday, and found out it had been cancelled. So I exploded at my manager (unfortunately this was walking home from the swimming baths, so half the town would have seen me crying, effing and jeffing on the phone), and took it upon myself to call the safety team at HR.

Safety were horrified, and said that a risk assessment had NOT been done (despite my manager saying it had). They were not aware that I was pregnant, and further more, I should not be working trains until I have been risk assessed!

I have been take off my train tomorrow, and then I am annual leave for a week, so they are organising my risk assessment for the day I get back...with a member of the safety team (which is how it was meant to have been done in the first place).

I'm sure Arriva's middle management are a bunch of monkeys. I'm just glad we have a good HR team.

Now I just have to get over the embarassment of my 'performance' up the hugh street before :blush:


----------



## crowned

SO tired and dizzy and lightheaded today. Don't know what's wrong with me, and I have to work until 4, and then we're leaving right away for a weekend trip to Chicago. Ugh. I love Chicago, but I'm so tired... cranky.... energy-less. I almost passed out in the shower this morning, and in Walmart last night. I think I need to eat more, but we're running out of snacks in the house, and nothing sounds appetizing.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - that's great news about being taken off driving!


----------



## firsttimer1

*EVENING ALL - ITS FRIDAY* :happydance:

Loo, 2nd time, MsCrow and Emera - :hugs: Im sorry to hear ur all having a tough time at mo xxx emera please update us on your friend :(

Lozza - thanks for NCT discount tip. i desperately want a sling too - a good one. so interested in opinions on which type xx

Training went well today and sooooo glad the week is over. Im off to a friends for dinner tonight so wont get on here tonight - but hope you all have something fun planned :)

my tummy is defo a little bigger and a little harder this week - YAY!!!!

xxx


----------



## citymouse

Yes, Loo! Wonderful news! Enjoy your week off!

Crowned, yes, you need to force yourself to eat more if you're passing out. :( Lately I'm all about pre-sliced apples and trail mix.


----------



## em2656

Thanks everyone.

I have 3 kids already two girls (Collette and Mia) aged 12 and 8 and 1 boy (James) aged 10.
So as you can see he's surrounded by girls bless him lol

Em x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi girls...not been around in ages as just haven't been able to face it.

Hope you're all ok and doing well with your pregnancies. Bet there's some awesome bumps now :D

As for me, not great - got to have a dermoid cyst removed from my right ovary so I can't TTC again until that's done with and I am so scared of surgery.

Was at the hospital yesterday and had transvaginal scan and an internal done. Took ages and he was very rough - am really sore today! Had bloods done too to check it's not ovarian cancer. Feeling pretty crap if I'm honest.

Anywho, don't want to bring you girls down, just thought I'd say hi and send you all my best. 

Thanks to those of you who PM'd me xxxxxxxxxc


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Hi, Sarah! Sorry about your cyst. Hope they get it sorted out soon. 

Don't think about bringing us down, we are thinking about you.


----------



## newfielady

Hi Luv_My_Bichon. It's great to hear from you, even if it's not all great news. Don't worry about bringing us down. We're hear for you. Besdie, I cried today looking at our "old" truck as we drove away in our "new" truck. lol. Bloody Hormones! :dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

Sarah :hugs: 


xxxx


----------



## redsox

Sarah!!!

So glad to hear from you, even if it isn't with the best of news. I am confident you will be healthy and ready for babymaking in the near future. :)

Take good care of yourself and try to just enjoy little things right now. Things will sort themselves out just fine. :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Luv, really pleased to hear from you whatever the news. I had been looking up your username a few days ago to see if you had posted an update somewhere on the site. I'm sorry it's not ace news but take heart, they will deal with it and I know it's scary but the outcome will be positive. Good luck, please keep us up to date!


----------



## loolindley

Hi Sarah. It's good to hear from you, but I am so sorry that you have been going through all of this. I really hope the cyst is nothing, and they are just being over cautious by checking you over. With any luck you will be given the all clear to start trying again soon.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## 2nd time

well i wish the girls would go to sleep gues what chineesse for dinner lol


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Luvmybichon :hug:


----------



## lozza1uk

Luv - afraid I'm pretty rubbish with words but :hugs::hugs:


----------



## emera35

Well knew it wouldn't be good news from my friend as she took so long to call. Her scan confirmed a MMC at 9 weeks :cry: She's being really brave, this was her booked dating scan today not an emergency one or anything, so i think she's a bit glad she started bleeding last night, or that would have been an awful shock at the scan if she'd had no clue. I'm so upset though, i think it must be the hormones, but i feel so sad for her :(

lozza - You won't really need a breastpump if you don't plan to express enough to bottle feed. If you decide to try a bottle feed you could always hand express anyway, and then go rent or buy a pump if it works out for you :thumbup:
As far as slings go, i absolutely love my Ergo (i have the original black one, not that it matters much) its the best baby purchase i've made! My SIL uses the baby insert with my 11week old nephew (since birth) and he's soo snug and safe in it, plus when you take it off, you can take the baby out still tied in the insert and just loosen it a little so they have a safe place to snooze whilst you have a coffee or whatever you are doing out :thumbup: I've also used the Wilkinet carrier, which i found good, but a bit of a faff about tying it back up when i was out as the straps are really long. I have friends who have used the baby bjorn, and also the close carrier and they both look good. I'd only use them with babies facing towards your chest though, as when they are facing outwards in those types of carrier, all their weight is on the base of their spine, and there is some research to suggest it can cause problems with pelvic development in some cases. Hope that helps x

Loo - Thank goodness your HR department are a bit more on the ball than the managers! Hope your week off is refreshing! :hugs:


Well, in being all upset i've eaten a whole pack of sainsburys white chocolate chip cookies and had a chocolate milkshake. I feel sick :sick:


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera, very helpful, thanks!
Have some tea, always washes chocolate down well!


----------



## citymouse

Emera, cookies and a milkshake sounds SO good... not to you, I'm sure!

I'm so sorry about your friend. Of course it's upsetting, I think that once you've experienced it (or are experiencing it) things hit home a lot more. :hugs: 

Took my car out to get an estimate/time for repairs. I drop it off Monday and pick it up at the end of the week. I guess DH and I will have to go out test driving this weekend, as my lease is up in two weeks. I think I'm going to look at a Kia Sorento, they're cheap and really well reviewed! Last time I had a little SUV, it was a RAV4 and it felt like it was made out of cardboard and duct tape! 

Have you seen the Black Friday thread in 2nd tri? Black Friday is the day after US Thanksgiving, it's like the "official" first day of Christmas shopping with tons and tons of crazy sales, and it is INSANE! Reading that thread where people are talking about getting jostled and starting fights, I'm like, is this how you want to kick off your Christmas season? :rofl: What happened to peace on earth?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Luv_My_Bichon - its great to hear from you. please believe me when i say this, but i honestly was thinking of you today and wondered if you were going to to post again. i nearly put up a post addressed to you incase you were lurking. 

i almost feel a bit freaked out that you have posted!!

Hope you get good results from your tests. fingers crossed:hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Emera, sorry to hear about your friend. It's so upsetting for her.

Well, I'm going to have a word with myself and stop crying so much. The only thing I achieve is a massive headache that wont go away.

I have to go to bed soon as I need to be up for work at 4.45 (they are making me go and sit there even though I can't do anything!), but I want to bid on a pair of jeans on ebay that finish at 9.30. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sleep tight folks. xxxx


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> Emera, sorry to hear about your friend. It's so upsetting for her.
> 
> Well, I'm going to have a word with myself and stop crying so much. The only thing I achieve is a massive headache that wont go away.
> 
> I have to go to bed soon as I need to be up for work at 4.45 (they are making me go and sit there even though I can't do anything!), but I want to bid on a pair of jeans on ebay that finish at 9.30. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Sleep tight folks. xxxx

OKay I am glad to hear I am not the only one who struggles with working their schedule around Ebay auctions!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- So sorry about your friend. It's nice that she has a friend who has so much genuine sympathy. :hugs:

Loo- There's nothing worse than a post-cry headache. :( I know from personal experience that ice cream does make it better. Just ask Emera. 

Citymouse- Good luck with your car shopping!! That's always fun.

Speaking of ice cream.... I just finished off a 1/2 pint of strawberry and vanilla ice cream. MMmmmmmMmMM. It should give me the boost before I hitting the road after work. I have a 2 hour drive to meet up with DH at his parents' house. :)


----------



## kymied

Luv_My_Bichon - I had a dermoid removed a few years ago. It was the size of a softball! I didn't even know it was there. But everything healed properly and my ovaries are healthy and their normal shape.

A friend gave me her maternity wardrobe and one thing included is a really cute summer dress, that fits perfectly by the way except for lacking a bump of course. But it's very summery and it's already cold. So last night I had a dream about that dress because I wanted to wear it but I didn't have any maternity tights and the only ones I could find were black and the dress is like cream and brown. Well I solved it in my dream! Thigh high socks! I actually have a pair that has the same colors except I don't know if stripes goes with argyle. Ha! My dream didn't mention anything about it not having sleeves though, maybe that's tonight's dream.

Knackered today. I think I'm going to sneak in a quick nap before my hubby gets home. He's been busy all week so this is our only night all to ourselves, I want to be awake for it!


----------



## mitchnorm

You have been busy ladies.....

Loo - glad work have pulled their finger out and got you off the trains

Sorry to the ladies who are feeling weepy...i should be also tonight after the day i have had....i feel more angry...more later

Luv - my thoughts are with you but its great to hear from you always :hugs:

Emera- sorry about your friend :nope:

Well today i spent 5 hours in the lab at royal preston hospital...manager to leave just before 3 thinking i'd missed some Manchester and maybe Birminham traffic. What a mare of a journey......m6 screwed up in several places.....birmingham surprisingly good....but then bang!!!!!!!! M40 southbound, coach in fire, closed motorway and diverted everyone off....apart from us unlucky ones stuck between the junctions...sat there for2 hours. Proper switch engine off, ligbts off, get coat out of back......Gand total 7 hours for about a 4 hour journey ish. Was not a happy bunny!!!!!!!

Knackered and shattered.....i need my bed :cry:


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, maybe a little cardigan or a longer shawl-collar type of sweater? And a scarf?

Mitch, YUCK! Being stuck in traffic like that is one of the worst feelings in the world. When I used to work not-at-home I had a commute that was decent most days but occasionally horrific. I remember one Valentine's Day it took me an hour and a half to go two miles. I was about ready to scream! Go to bed and wake up fresh in the morning!

AFM, just up from a delicious two-hour nap. Eating apple pie and ice cream--trying to wake up the baby, LOL.

Are you all being good about getting enough water? I always end up drinking a lot at the end of the day but hardly any in the morning/early afternoon. I need to set a quota for myself!


----------



## newfielady

> If you decide to try a bottle feed you could always hand express anyway,

Sory, don't mean to seem childish but did this _not_ make anyone else smile? :rofl: I just about died, what a mental image.
emera35- So sorry for your friend. It's never easy. :nope:
mitchnorm- sorry to hear about your crap trip but I'm glad to hear you weren't in any danger or hurt. :thumbup: There was an accident about 20 minutes away from here tonight. Very scary. Everyone was phoning their loved ones to see if they were all right. It was a man and his wife in a small car crashed into a tractor trailer. They both died on contact. People were telling us at the restaurant that there was pieces of the man all over the road and the woman died in her seat. I was glad it wasn't my family but it was someone's so I'm sure it's a sad night in someone's house. The road was closed from 2:30 pm to 10:30 pm and it's only open one was now.
Good night everyone and stay safe.


----------



## kymied

newfielady said:


> If you decide to try a bottle feed you could always hand express anyway,
> 
> Sory, don't mean to seem childish but did this _not_ make anyone else smile? :rofl: I just about died, what a mental image.Click to expand...

My friend said her baby grew a tooth and tore a hole in her before she learned to use (and not use the tooth). She said she had to hand express because the pump hurt too much and she couldn't nurse because the tooth was in the exact spot. Sometimes nature has the best methods.


----------



## MsCrow

Emera I'm so sorry your friend had an mmc

Loo, I am truly shocked work have been so lackadaisical about doing the proper risk assessments and pretending to HR they had been done. You have every right to be furious and upset. I really hope its all resolved next week...oh and you need to start using a sniper for ebay.

Mitch, your journey sounded like a mad one. My mother and I used to give up at Birmingham and sneak off to Ikea, when it was still chic and new. I always remember the M6 being rhubarb, especially on a Friday, Glad you got home safe.

Kymied, so did you grow sleeves for your dress last night? I've had vivid dreams too. I swear I dreamt the baby was moving last night. 

Well, still depressed so blah. People at a meeting last night commented on me looking pale, probably from all the crying. I'm worried about the stress. Going to see family today/tomorrow about 200 miles away and back late tomorrow but it'll be good to see them, especially my dad.


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Hope youre all going to have a good weekend and forget about the stresses of work etc for a while. I'm off to Blackpool for the day, supervising a group of Guides I help out with (hormonal 13-14 yr olds in my little lot today) so bound to be exhausted by the end of it, plus the forecast is for rain all day, joy! I can't even go onthe rides and it's all free! Will try and get them on the merry go round.

I also don't drink enough water, my DH is obsessed with it though and rings me during the day to remind me. He's just given me strict instructions to drunk plenty today and not eat too much crap. Yeah right, candy floss, rock and pic n mix here I come, with fish and chips for dinner!

Woke up with a lopsided bump again this morning but lay here for 5 mins and it's gone level!

Right, off to join a bus full of overexcited girls, have great days all
X


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza how lovely to be involved with the guides. Have a great day, despite rain and rides but don't envy you the 13-14 year olds, we were proper naughty guides at that age!


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza have fun with guides...but more importantly ejoy those fish and chips yummy.

Had a lovely sleep last night and now having a lie in and watching the rugby....England driving me crackers so wont be for long. We should win this game

Anyway wont be around much today, off to visit some friends for dinner and probably baby talk :haha:

Have a lovely day all x


----------



## tiggerz

Hello ladies, I had my gender scan yesterday and we are expecting a baby boy!!! We are so excited. We already have a boy and girl so the gender wasn't too important but it's been a long while since we had a baby boy as our son has just turned 12!!!

What's everybody bought for baby yet??? We've not got anything but DH is taking me shopping today to buy some blue things!!!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Girls :D

Lovely replies, thank you - 

Redsox you didn't half make me smile! Hoping I'll be "ready for baby making" soon too. I've been "Googling" as you do (!) and as long I'm given the all clear I think I can start trying within a couple of months after the op! 

MsCrow - you been stalking me then ? ;) :rofl: Seriously, thank you :)

Mrs Cupcake that is indeed spooky! Tell you what is even more spooky, that your name is Mrs Cupcake and I make cakes for a living! I'm a Specialist Cake Decorator, lol.

kymied, that's reassuring to hear you've had one removed and are now expecting :D Mine's approx 3cm apparently. Am hoping they'll let me out the same day although the registrar I saw on Thursday said they'd keep me in overnight - grr. The info they gave me though says you get out the same day so I'm going to speak to them in the pre op. I didn't know mine was there either until I had my first scan at 6 weeks and they found it. Did they tell you if yours had hair and teeth in it? Apparently they can do, how weird 

Tiggerz congrats :D

Well, I've decided I'm going to try and be really brave and just get on with it. I'm petrified of going under a general but the chances of anything happening these days is tiny isn't it and I've read so many people say now that it was nothing like they expected and it was all over and done with and easy peasy.

Toughen up Bichon!!


----------



## kymied

Happy Saturday!

No crazy dreams last night.
I have to go to work today and I forgot that the heater is expecting me to wake up later and it's COLD. I do not want to leave the blanket I'm under.
Today I deserve pumpkin coffee. I'll make them half caf it.

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10603;32/st/20111019/e/Ultrasound%21/k/4923/event.png


----------



## OriginalDoll

Good morning all :) 
Had a dream last night that we found out baby was a boy! Ahh I love dreaming about the baby. :)
It's most every ones weekend, but it is my Monday. Hope every one has a great day!!! :)


----------



## em2656

Congrats on expecting a boy tiggerz, that's fantastic!

So sorry to hear about your friend Emera35 xxx

Luv - so nice to hear from you and good luck with the op, it will be all over and done with before you know it xxx

Pumkin coffee??? I have never heard of this before, how is it even possible??? lol

Loo - Glad work are finally stepping up and doing what's necessary. It's appauling isn't it, thank goodness nothing bad happened, could you imagine the fall out when they lied about having done the necessary assessments, doesnt bear thinking about.
Just a shame you'vr still got to go in at silly o'clock!

Afm - Got to take my eldest shopping today and try and find her a coat. Coats just aren't cool when you're 12! So this could be quite a challenge.
She also wants to buy something for the baby, if we must hehehe So might be able to use this to my advantage. We'll see.

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## emera35

kymied said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide to try a bottle feed you could always hand express anyway,
> 
> Sory, don't mean to seem childish but did this _not_ make anyone else smile? :rofl: I just about died, what a mental image.Click to expand...
> 
> My friend said her baby grew a tooth and tore a hole in her before she learned to use (and not use the tooth). She said she had to hand express because the pump hurt too much and she couldn't nurse because the tooth was in the exact spot. Sometimes nature has the best methods.Click to expand...


Eesh, sounds painful! I'm lucky really apart from the odd blocked duct and occassional bites i breastfed Roh for 11 months with no pain at all (apart from the crazy letdown when my milk fully came in, oof!)

Hand expressing is a useful skill to learn, especially if LO sleeps a long stretch randomly, its nice to relieve some pressure. Plus the fact that some women don't produce milk very well through expressing with a pump. Doing it by hand is supposed to work a bit better as the action is more similar to the baby's ;)

Newfie - Being a new mum is a classy business! :haha: All the fun of wet patches on your top, being covered in milk, poo, and spit up all the time, its very glamourous :happydance: All the more so when you are sat there hand expressing so you can go have a nice bath for 30 minutes and OH can do a feed, and he's sat opposite you going "moo moo moo" whilst you milk yourself :dohh: :rofl: I genuinely can't wait to do it all again, its so amazingly worth it! :cloud9:

Tiggerz - Congratulations on the boy bump! :hugs:

MsCrow - I hope the visit to your family relaxes you a bit :hugs:


Ladies having dreams i envy you so much! I'm just having nightmares every night, they are horrid, to the point when i'm just so relieved to wake up needing the loo! :wacko:

OH is working a long shift today, and the weather is rubbish so Roh and I are having a pjs day, got us both up and put fresh pjs on, and we've spent the morning building tents out of blankets on the living room floor and rolling around having fun. We just had an indoor picnic for lunch, and now Roh is napping, so i'm lying on the sofa waiting for the F1 qualifying to start. Perfect Saturday! :)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Good afternoon ladies
Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend
Well i survived two longdays at work - im a nurse and work in a very busy medical ward so this feels like ive climbed a mountain

We also have seen a pram we love - the MY4 - has anyone any reviews or experience with this pram 

Lynsey xx


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie - Being a new mum is a classy business! All the fun of wet patches on your top, being covered in milk, poo, and spit up all the time, its very glamourous All the more so when you are sat there hand expressing so you can go have a nice bath for 30 minutes and OH can do a feed, and he's sat opposite you going "moo moo moo" whilst you milk yourself I genuinely can't wait to do it all again, its so amazingly worth it!

Well if I had known it was this glamorous I would have done it years ago. :dohh: haha. Hope everyone has a great day. I'm working tonight and then on the road first thing tomorrow morning. I promise to _try_ to check in with you ladies during the week. :)


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all! 

Congrats, tiggerz!

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend. I'm up early, like I am a lot these days. It's hard to make myself stay in bed but there's nothing I want to do out of bed, either. I might go play in the sewing room for a while... Found a cute pattern for pants yesterday, think I will make some to go with the dress.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats on the boy bump tiggerz! is anyone keeping a record of who is expecting what? i think FT has coloured stork birds next to our names on the first page......?

love the chat about hand expressing - to be frank it sounds scary ...

vitfawifetobe - no idea about the MY4. will go off and have a look at it in a mo.

I am feeling very domesticated today, i have all the fruit necessary for making mincemeat (the xmas version as opposed to the meaty version) and my xmas cake soaking in brandy! yay.

and also i am pre-washing all my cloth nappies. apparentky they need washing about 4-5 times before use to get them super absorbent.


----------



## citymouse

Laddies, I just noticed that the earliest 2012 babies are in third tri now!


----------



## KellyC75

tiggerz said:


> Hello ladies, I had my gender scan yesterday and we are expecting a baby boy!!! We are so excited. We already have a boy and girl so the gender wasn't too important but it's been a long while since we had a baby boy as our son has just turned 12!!!
> 
> What's everybody bought for baby yet??? We've not got anything but DH is taking me shopping today to buy some blue things!!!

Congrats on team :blue: :dance:

I havent bought a single thing for this baby! But I figure I should wait until we have emigrated next month anyway :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

tiggerz said:


> I am feeling very domesticated today, i have all the fruit necessary for making mincemeat (the xmas version as opposed to the meaty version) and my xmas cake soaking in brandy! yay.
> 
> and also i am pre-washing all my cloth nappies. apparentky they need washing about 4-5 times before use to get them super absorbent.

Sounds like a burst of nesting! :kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> OH is working a long shift today, and the weather is rubbish so Roh and I are having a pjs day, got us both up and put fresh pjs on, and we've spent the morning building tents out of blankets on the living room floor and rolling around having fun. We just had an indoor picnic for lunch, and now Roh is napping, so i'm lying on the sofa waiting for the F1 qualifying to start. Perfect Saturday! :)

That sounds perfect to me too ~ How lovely :cloud9:

I love hearing about what LOs are like at the age yours is now, as thats how old (give or take) My DD will be when the new baby arrives :baby:


----------



## waula

hey everyone, sorry to hear we've got people struggling with families/work - keep your chins up ladies... we're making our own families here aren't we!! CONGRATS on all the gender scans, I also keep dreaming its a little boy - don't give a monkeys either way but i think we'll find out then keep it quiet...i think i'll tell you all on here anyway!!!

Luv; always so lovely to hear from you - we never forget you and wish you all the best for your op - don't give up hope, you'll make a fab mum xxx

So come to the end of my "enforced" week of resting and no work after my bleed at the end of Sep and feeling tons better, starting my "part-time" work next week working 8-2 with no on call and am hoping this suits me better... I was sticking my head in the sand thinking "pregnancy isn't a disease" and was being a bit silly with work really, now going to take this seriously and take care of myself and little one. 

For the ladies who are struggling to drink the 2litres of water - I was exactly the same but the Dr told me off and reminded me how our blood volume has increased by 40% and that we need to support our bodies and so I now have 2 litres bottles I refill every night and pop in the fridge and carry it with me during the day and its surprising but it all goes and feeling tons better for it!

Well, my bump seems to have changed, had quite an impressive bump early on but mostly squishy bloat but it seems to have changed over past few days and got a bit smaller but really hard and all the way up to my belly button, means I still have a bump lying down in bed - woo hoo!! Had a few more flutters this week too and a couple of bigger movements, DH still thinks its trapped wind haha!! He gets so excited about feeling the kicks, bless...

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends, i've got our first fire of the year on in our new log burner and its awesome!!! take care of yourselves ladies! 

xxx


----------



## newfielady

You ladies drinking all your water are making me feel worse about not drinking mine. I guess I should try and amp it up. As it is I'm only drinking a 591 ml of water a day. I've been bad. :nope: I'm going to make an effort to drink more water from hear on out. :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Wherever my uterus is now, it is pressing on my bladder. Over the past 4 days it constantly feels full, and when I go, there is not _loads_ there. From when I went to bed at 9 last night until when I got up at 4.45 this morning, I went to the loo a massive 7 times. I do drink my 2 litres or water a day, but always finish it early (2pmish) so my bladder can empty before bed.

Where does all the pee come from? It's doing my head in!

Anyway, No more work until a week wednesday, and I feel so happy about that! Tonight I will celebrate by drinking apple and raspberry juice, and possibly getting an Indian. Nom :D

MrsCrow, I hope you have a nice weekend away. Time away does me the world of good. I hope your Dad is doing ok. x


----------



## firsttimer1

*HOLA LADDIES!*

Im so sorry but i cant catch up as ive missed to.o much and i am S.H.A.T.T.E.R.E.D :( Had a brilliant night at friends place last night but got to bed at 2am and got woken up at 8:30am to watch crappy rugby - i dont even like it :cry:

on the water thing - on mon-fri i prob drink 2litres... but defo not at the weekends. will try harder.

very exciting that 2012 LOs (janbuary) are now in 3rd tri!! 

ANNNNNNNNDDDD...... I *think* i just felt baby move!!! :happydance: im not ggetting too excited until im sure but i was just sitting still typing on here and my tummy went ''FLUTTER''...... but going to wait till it happens again to be sure :)

so excited for XFactor tonight..... come on 2 shoes!!! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

oh yer - and the hearing my heart in my left ear thing is getting REALLLLLY annoying!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

I know! I LOVE the crap telly at the mo. Got myself a half price chocolate orange (it's not Terry's, it's MINE!), a carton of apple and raspberry juice, and I think I'll get a madrass from the curry house. Perfect night!


----------



## firsttimer1

sounds lush loo! im having a salad tonight as had a GIANT lunch :rofl: went ionto Oxford todasy and it was soooooooooooooooooooo busy. wanted to go to mothercare too but cudnt face the extra traffic :( they are all sold out online of stuff i want - just says go instore :brat:

i swear ive a proper little bump under my bloat now - much the same as waula sd. my tummy feels totally different! Had pains down the left side today which im putting down to stretching xxx


----------



## loolindley

Salad? For Saturday night tea?

No! That's just not right! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> I know! I LOVE the crap telly at the mo. Got myself a half price chocolate orange (it's not Terry's, it's MINE!), a carton of apple and raspberry juice, and I think I'll get a madrass from the curry house. Perfect night!


Sounds bliss :cloud9: Enjoy!

I cant stop eating 'naughtys' lately, cream cakes, biscuits, BIG chocolate bars, whole tubs of haagan daaz etc etc...:blush::blush:

When im not pregnant, I hav ethe occasional treat, but can resist temptation....At the mo' I cannot resist any of it! :munch:


----------



## loolindley

My OH has always said (about me) I can resist anything but temptation! SO true!!!


----------



## rejessa

i am due march 8th. 20wk scan oct 18. need a bud!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo- im totally vraving a salmon salad...thankfuly, as all ive been eating is CRAP!!!

WELCOME REJESSA! i will add you to the first post where you will see all our dates :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

can i be added to the list..............due 4th march

20 week scan 17th october


need a bump buddy but dont have facebook???

anyone???:happydance:


----------



## emera35

Vitfawifetobe - We have the My3, so its basically the same. I think the ride is smoother on the My3, as it has all air filled tyres, rather than the solid wheels at the front, but there is no difference otherwise. The pram was great, really comfy, and the pushchair setting is very good, although i'm not totally sure that Roh is still going to fit in it aged 3. Great that you don't have to pay for a separate carry cot though. The cosy toe and all the extras are really good quality. The bar that goes across the front of the pushchair is covered in a stupid foam material though, which Roh just bites off and eats :dohh: I have made a fabric cover for it, but it needs redesigning. Its very adjustable,and i love that its parent facing or forward facing, as Roh likes both, depending on his mood, its easy to turn it round (not while he's in it mind!) The raincover is amazing, and such a better design than most of the other ones i've seen. The basket underneath is handy as its solid, so if it rains, stuff stays dry, but its way too small, and will only fit the raincover and a blanket or something, so nowhere to put the shopping unless you buy some baghooks. After 18 months of use its holding up reasonably well, but the handle is a bit ricket now, and the spring has gone on the foot break which is a total pain, as i have to bend down to take the break off :dohh: It has taken quite a battering though! Oh and the carseat fitting into it was great when Roh was little. We don't have a car, but it would have been great if we had. The base doesn't fold down all that small unless you take the wheels off though. Overall i'd buy it again i think. Phew, guess i had alot to say about it :haha:

Mrs Cupcake- Its a good idea to prewash your cloth nappies a few times, don't use fabric softener though! I find a tumbledry for 10-15 minutes at the end of drying them softens them up nicely (assuming its nice enough weather to hang them out at all) and if you want to give them a nice smell, then a few drops of lavender or tea tree oil in the softener draw works well. What sort of nappies do you have? :thumbup:


Argh i just ate 3 hotdogs when i wasn't even that hungry yet, nightmare, i feel like i'm going to explode :shock:


----------



## loolindley

Emma, welcome! :hi: We are all bumpbuddies I would say, so stick on this thread for lots of chat and support.

I am so full I could burst! I'm not sure how I am going to eat my chocolate orange! I will find a way :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Loo, i reckon there is always space for a chocolate orange! Wedge it in sideways! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Top tip! I lay down too as to make more room!!!

I don't know if anyone is interested in a water birth, but my friend has just given birth to a gorgeous baby boy 2 days ago, and this is her water birth story. Sounds like a winner, and think I am going to ask for one!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...x-due-4th-october-sex-spoiler-pg-21-x-56.html


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera35 - i have itti bitti tuttos. they are a birth to potty type which change size depending on which setting is used. i have both bamboo and micro-terry inserts.

i have read about the problems of using fabric softener and too much detergent so i have just washed them with a teaspoon of washing powder with a cycle with a long rinse. they are on the line!

do you use/plan to use cloth nappies?

ps loolindley i am totally jealous that you have chocolate orange...


----------



## emera35

Mrs Cupcake - Yes i've been using cloth since birth with Roh, a mix of one size pocket nappies (Fuzzibunz), so similar to the Itti Bitti ones you have. I also use totbots cotton nappies (had those in size 1) and now totsbots bamboo nappies, with extra bamboo boosters, and motherease airflow wraps for night times. I'm going to need to get some other wraps for this new baby, as i plan to use muslin squares with fleece liners and nappi-nippas for the first few weeks as i found the sized nappies didn't fit well right away. My one size pocket nappies are starting to get a bit tired now, so i guess i'll be checking ebay alot in about 9 months time or so :haha: 
I tend to use a long wash cycle with a pre-wash, and then put it on for an extra rinse and spin when they wash is done. I wash at 40 degrees though, and then wash at 60 every month or so when i do a really good double wash to get any leftover soap out. I can totally recommend bio-d nappy fresh, its an oxygen bleach, but its very gentle, and brings the nappies up pristine, and smelling fresh! I just put a couple of table spoons in with a tablespoon or so of soap powder, then a few drops of tea tree oil, which makes them smell clean, and is also anti-bacterial :thumbup: Do you plan to use reusable wipes too?


----------



## kate87

Hi there just thought id pop buy.. im due march 6th.. Its nice to know that theres many on this site that are due around the same time :)

kate xx


----------



## kymied

Seriously ladies with all the chocolate orange talk! They don't sell them around here unless it's CHRISTMAS TIME! Don't make me want something so tasty when it doesn't exist this time of year!



em2656 said:


> Pumpkin coffee??? I have never heard of this before, how is it even possible??? lol

It's really just syrup they put into the coffee that has "pumpkin spice" in it. (Pumpkin spice is usually a mix of cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg and cloves) They serve it at all the coffee places this time of year. They also make pumpkin muffins, donuts, breads, cheesecake and many other things. I LOVE pumpkin flavored stuff.



loolindley said:


> Wherever my uterus is now, it is pressing on my bladder. Over the past 4 days it constantly feels full, and when I go, there is not _loads_ there. From when I went to bed at 9 last night until when I got up at 4.45 this morning, I went to the loo a massive 7 times. I do drink my 2 litres or water a day, but always finish it early (2pmish) so my bladder can empty before bed.
> 
> Where does all the pee come from? It's doing my head in!

That sounds just like me! Except I'm now peezing too! I'm afraid to clean and breathe too much dust, I might need depends!

And now I make dinner for my husband and his guests!


----------



## emera35

Mmmmm, spiced coffee, sounds very yummy! Think you can get spiced lattes here, i really fancy spiced milk now! 

:sleep:


----------



## rejessa

has anyone had bad stabbing pains in their lower pelvic region? like right where the leg crease meets the abdomen, and just a tad above? i went to the doc about it the other day and she said that it was just round ligament pain.. i was sitting on the couch and went to get something that was beside me and there was a shooting/stabbing pain, i checked the baby's heartrate and it good (via home doppler). anyone else had this?


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, rejessa, sounds like round ligament--very common. I sneezed yesterday and got one that stuck for like 20 seconds... Ouch!

Well, we spent the whole day test-driving cars... I think we're going to go with a Volvo. Nice ride, safe, lots of trunk space, etc. Plus backup cameras and safety stuff that I need because I'm a horrendous driver. :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Mmmmm, spiced coffee, sounds very yummy! Think you can get spiced lattes here, i really fancy spiced milk now!

Loads of them in Costa :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

yup ive had the shooting pains too.

OK - this morning whilst lying down in bed i noticed that the right side of my tummy is CLEARLY higher than the left side?!!!

anyone else??


----------



## OriginalDoll

Not mine, I just looked lol while laying down my tummy looks flat, but once I stand up, that's when I fill out lol


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG ive just seen i become a sweet potato on weds :happydance: I remember during week 3 seeing someone who was a sweet potato and thinking ''lucky bi**h!'' :rofl:

Well i just went on 2nd tri to start a ''my right side is higher than left side'' thread - but someone else already did! seems to be normal esp if baby is that side? That, or i have an 'anterior placenta' which im abaout to google.... wud they have not told me that at the 12 week scan or wud they not have known by then??

how are u girls feeling anyway? 

anyone feeling baby? i thought i did last night but not convinced yet. this is normal right?? esp as its my first?? x


----------



## lozza1uk

I've definitely got an anterior placenta, and my left side is normally higher than my right, or they're level. This morning it was really wonky!

Rejessa - yep get those pains a lot, specially towards end of day.

Citymouse - I've got a Volvo on order, should be here next week, a proper sensible family car!

So Blackpool was good, but wet! Only went on the carousel so did a lot of bag holding and eating sweets! I didn't even get fish and chips, had to have burger king for the first time in about 5 years, I don't really do fast food.


Now have a mountain of ironing and the washing machine just died. There's always something to spend on!


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza - omgosh i cud kill for some Mcds or burger king chips! youve made me decide on lunch today now haha :) nothing beats fish and chips at the seaside tho i must admit!

shame about the weather though xxx

maybe i have anterior placenta though? it doesnt seem to be a problem from what ive read? x


----------



## lozza1uk

It's not a problem, can either be at the front or the back, it just means it might take longer to feel kicks as you've got a cushion.


----------



## lady_V

Hi everyone,

My laptop broke so not been online for about a month! Had my 12 week scan and had the due date pushed back to 30th March. The little wriggler was jumping and flipping all over the place.

Still feeling and being sick, but I hope to turn the corner soon xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi all newbies...welcome!!!! :happydance:

I am knackered.....went ove to a friends last night and stayed over....didnt do dinner til after 10pm and soooo much red wine flowing for the first time since my bfp i had the craving for a glass.....it was yummy though felt a bit guilty afterwards. Its my first in 13 weeks and was a medium glass i guess....could have had another but didnt. Anyeay go home 20 minutes ago and checked baby on doppler and everythinjg fine....i dont know what i thought wss going to happen after one glass!!!! :haha: 

Is anyone else drinking any alcohol? I think i remember Lozza dipping into a glass recently.

My friends have two kids, 7 year old boy and 4 year old girl, a while since i have seen them...wasnt as stressful as i thought. They were playing up a bit, just showing off for new people in house ha ha....naughty step used a couple of times but not for really bad stuff. I am sooo doing that really effective.....when emily cam off after 3 mins she said to her mum....'mummy can we be friends again' aaaaaaaw. Made my heart melt. She'd learning about babies at school and wanted to know soke details, could baby hear her, does she like snakes (random) and said that we poop babies out:haha: sweet

So whats new ladies? Still unsure about baby movement....i will waiting til i know for sure. Loads of ligament pain though and really tight around belly later at night....uncomfortable

Xx


----------



## MsCrow

Hello....laddies, lol.
On the train home and will post properly when I'm in front of my laptop but in answer to Mitch, I've had sort of two glasses of wine this week. First on Thursday to celebrate the phd with MrC, it was red, nice, but my palette has changed so I only sipped about 100ml with a glass of water. Second was today, a small glass of prosecco with my family which was absolutely lush. I shan't drink any again probably till Christmas, I do occasionally have half a lemonade with a dash of bitter. It takes yonks to drink and more as a taste I suppose with friends at the pub.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy sunday everyone.

although not so happy for me as i have a migraine and have just at 3pm crawled out of bed to the sofa. i was fine this morning then at lunch - bam, migraine. horrible.

emera35 - good info about the nappies and washing, thanks. i just googled bio-d and they make loads of cleaning products. can you buy it in the supermarket or do you buy online?

i bought reuseable wipes too. i have the Cheeky Wipes mini set. they have good reviews!


----------



## citymouse

Good morning, laddies! 

Had all sorts of yucky, intense dreams last night. I think it's because I have a vague worry in the back of my head because of test-driving the Volvo yesterday--the guy showed us the feature where the car will stop automatically if there is something in front of us, and it was more of a jolt than I expected! I'm sure the baby is fine, but I can't believe he didn't ask us before doing that demo.

It makes me really glad we're buying the car through a different dealer (screw him)! But I think I'm going to mention to the manager that they need to ask women if they're pregnant. Or people could have other issues that make them not want to stop suddenly! 

I heard the heartbeat on the doppler last night (and baby was wiggling all over the place! First on the right, then on the left! It was so funny--she must have been doing flips!). And I will listen again when DH is awake. But for now I'm pouty and I think that's why I had such awful dreams. 

Poor baby!

On a lighter note, DH and I can't stop saying, "Nyo nyo nyo, baby!" like the Russian woman who did the private scan when she was trying to get the baby to face forward and she kept turning. "Nyo nyo nyo, baby!"


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - ive had one glass of white wine this pregnancy so far - if i want one tho i will have one. I nearly had one on sat night and only didnt as food arrived and i got side tracked :rofl: I may have a glass of red wine tonight. I will defo have a glass of bubbly on christmas day too. I believe that as long as sensible it will be fine xxx

mrsCupcake sorry about the head hun, here have a hug :hugs:

citymouse - ahhhhhh the joys of the doppler ;) love that sound :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies! :thumbup:

Hope you're all doing well xx

Been away for a few days looking after my sister who's had a op..she's doing ok which is a relief but I've come back with a rotten cold - boo!! Went to Boots early this morning to see what I could take being pregnant and got a stroppy pharmacist who said - you can't take anything...if you feel that bad then try a steaming your face! Ok...thanks love!! :haha: I've spoken to my friend who said it's ok to take paracetomol - so may have a bath and have some a little later - not sure it'll stop me coughing up a lung in the middle of the night, but hey-ho!!! :shrug: Perhaps I should get that flu-jab booked in quite soon...

On better news - I've defo been feeling something move inside!! A few weeks of fluttery feelings but have had a couple of what can only be described as little pokes!!! So weird :happydance:

Enjoy the rest of your weekend my lovelies and hi :thumbup: to luv_my_bicon - great to hear from you - hope op goes well hon!! xx


----------



## kymied

There's a shelf below my belly button! It's almost a one inch shelf. I guess I'm really getting a baby bump, but it's right below the waist of my pants so you can't see it if I'm wearing clothes.

I bought this. I couldn't resist the cuteness of the monkeys!

I'm getting really excited to see the baby that I made a new ticker!
https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10603;32/st/20111019/e/Ultrasound%21/k/4923/event.png


----------



## firsttimer1

having an alcohol free beer whilst waiting for XF. so my guess for leavers tonight is 2 shoes (groups - altho i love em); the army guy (over 30s); sophie habibis (girls).....and NO idea for the boys! altho i wish frankie wud go!!!

im like the official XF geek! :rofl:

sorry american ladies; youve prob no idea who this lot are!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

oooooo im 45% complete :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I've had probably less than a glass overall, but over a few weeks! Can't quite bring myself to drink a full glass as the alcohol police (DH) makes me feel guilty and then I start to imagine stomach pains! However, my friend told me an old wives tale that if you don't go off the taste of alcohol you're having a boy, and if you do it's a girl. So now he let's me have the odd sip (and I still love the taste) in the hope we're having a boy.


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Mitch - I've had probably less than a glass overall, but over a few weeks! Can't quite bring myself to drink a full glass as the alcohol police (DH) makes me feel guilty and then I start to imagine stomach pains! However, my friend told me an old wives tale that if you don't go off the taste of alcohol you're having a boy, and if you do it's a girl. So now he let's me have the odd sip (and I still love the taste) in the hope we're having a boy.

Ha ha

Well I was completely off booze.....could not think of anything worse. I did stare at the glass for 15 minutes before attempting it though. Was very enjoyable.....maybe my baby boy loves it!!!! Like mother like son :haha:

Sausage, mash and onion gravy being prepped over here laddies!! :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

chicken and veg for us! totally craving a glass of wine now....... another indicator that its a BOY!

you ladies who know :pink: or :blue: - are you still loving or hating the wine? will be interesting to see :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

I had chicken fajitas. Yummy!!!!!

My firend was a massive wine monster before the baby, but couldn't stomach it whilst preggo, and started liking lager. She had a :blue:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm not putting any faith in the theory, but if it means I can have the occasional sip I will keep convincing DH it's true!


----------



## sandy28

Congrats to Kelly baby girl
Congrats to Wondertwins baby boy,boy
Congrats to Kas75 baby girl
Congrats to em2656 baby girl
Congrats to tiggerz baby boy
Congrats to city mouse baby girl

my scan is on oct 21 and we have just decided to stay team yellow, if my hubby does not change his mind.
This Friday I just told my work I was pregnant , I was so scared but my boss was very nice about it and told me not to worry


----------



## citymouse

I had a sip of DH's wine the other night and it was so nice. But I usually just drink soda if I need a treat. A lot of places here serve Coca Cola in bottles from Mexico, where they use real cane sugar instead of corn syrup... the bottles are frosty cold, and it tastes soooo good. 

Maybe at some point I'll have some wine but right now it just doesn't seem worth the guilt for just one glass! LOL!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ho ladies had my letter through for my 20 week scan its the 18th of noveber 
got my 4d on the 26th tho :D

how r u all not much change here now feeling movements once twice a day thats it really

lil update on izzy we now have tooth number 7 8 9 so shes been a bit poorly :(


----------



## rejessa

i have been having movements a lot lately , more like once an hour and if anything is leaning against my belly. my dog was laying in my lap and the babyy kicked his head, and my dog was like"what .....jusst...happened" lol. it waas funny. 

anyone smoking? i know its bad, but the doc said it was better for me to continue smoking the 2-3 cigarettes i do smoke, than to put the added stress of the pregnancy+life on my baby and me. 

people keep telling me i can have a glass of wine or 2 every so often, i am so scared to though. ugh, dont know how yall do it. more power to ya, would love to be able to drink some form of alcohol!


sorry for the rant, trying to catch up with the conversations..lol


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

on the alcohol front - i had a glass of champagne and a rum punch on my birthday, a couple of shandys on holiday and that is it to be honest. i just dont feel like drinking...

dinner here was haggis, mash potato and broad beans and gravy

i still don't have identifiable movements, occasionally i feel something but it feels more like a heartbeat or gas or something. not like the defined twitchs i have had on occasions.


----------



## firsttimer1

yup no movement here either :cry:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

what r ur next baby buys going to be think am going to shop shop shop on friday off to the traffod center x


----------



## elliesmoomoo

Hello ladies :)
Would it be ok to join you? I'm due on the 3rd of march and have my 20 week scan on Friday. Eeek!


----------



## looley

hellloooo ladies, really struggling to keep up with you guys. Hope you're all well.

I had a small glass of red wine on Friday. It was lovely... but I did feel a bit guilty :0( I made it last 5 hours and drank water in between sips. ha
how are we all? good I hope? I have been having bad stretching pains last two weeks BUT some movement most evenings!! Yay!! I cant wait until oh can feel it too. I have my 20 week scan Wednesday and I'm a nervous wreck.
Exciting to see all those who have found out, we're going for a suprise. 
Looley XXX


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle my next buys will be after the 20w scan when im going to go mad and get everything - clothes, wipes, nappies u name it :rofl:

elliesmoomoo - welcome to the group; i will add you to the first post!

looley cant believe ur nearly 20weeks! ahhhhhh will add team :yellow: to first page scan list for you :)


----------



## firsttimer1

ooooo 3 20week scans are happening this week:

Looley - 12th October :yellow:
WudLuvabub - 14th October
elliesmoomoo - 14th oct

this is getting exciting!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i dont know what my next buy will be.... im obsessed with researching prams at the moment.

top of my list at the mo is the babystyle oyster. i change my mind every week though.

does anyone know if baby stuff gets reduced in the january sales? or not?

i might wait to get bouncers, pram and furniture until jan...

i think i need a list!


----------



## firsttimer1

Good plan cupcake - i wonder if it does. dont see why it wudnt be reduced? everything else is!


----------



## looley

I am pram mad too mrscupcake and looking to buy most stuff hopefully in the sales. we're going to start the nursery sat. ah exciting.I looked on 'which reviews' and the oyster came out really well. 
it's £1 to join 'which' for a 1 month trial (you can cancel then) and it reviews loads of prams X


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm hoping the January sales will be worth waiting for, but might start buying a few bits after 20wk scan, especially if I do decide to visit the baby show - still not made up my mind! Really want to start buying but I don't feel big enough to be hanging round the nursery sections of stores yet. I also don't know what to start with - probably need to sketch out a nursery plan and then make a list.

I no longer think I'm feeling movement either - the bubbles I felt earlier I'm puttin down I gas! Haven't had anything for a while although I get stretching pains and my lopsided bump sometimes so I'm not worried.


----------



## mitchnorm

Cotbed and travel system bought as they were a bargain....and couldnt wait. I have already put together a spreadsheet :haha: it was a god send when i was planning the wedding making sure i driidnt forget anything. Think i may wait til the january salesfor alot of stuff....it can only be cheaper or same price as now really.

Might get the odd baby outfit and bits and bobs just to keep up momentum :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh and i really dont know about movements.....i am not convinced i am feeling anything but ligament stretching andstuff....get the odd jab and flutter from inside but its not conclusive ha ha.....iwill know one day soon :haha:


----------



## loolindley

TOP TIP FOR ANYONE WAITING UNTIL JANUARY TO BUY A PRAM......

I asked in a pram store about January sales, and was told that the more expensive, and often popular prams never go on sale (specifically I was asking about the icandy), and more importantly they often put their prices UP in the new year. I think I will definitely be ordering mine now before xmas just to make sure.

I don't know about other items, but I should imagine sales will be as normal for cheaper baby items. I have heard this (about the prams) from more than one source, so it could be worth listening?

Mrscupcake, I'm not sure I have seen that oyster, but I saw the plush one, and it was lovely. I also saw one with an odd faux leather hood on?! :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello again

Just catching up now. Thanks for the nice thoughts. I did have a much needed good weekend. I miss my family a lot, we often talk about whether we should go back but it's hard, we've made a life here. Anyway, spent a lot of time talking with my dad and we are hopeful that the leukaemia treatment may actually be a cure. We'll see, either way, the next 6 months of treatment will be so difficult for my parents. I'll be back down there in a few weeks to keep my mum company. 

We were birthday shopping for my nephew who is 1 this week in a lovely shop that stocks Moulin Roty toys which are to die for. MrC surprised me later with a little Lola rabbit rattle. It's so sweet. 

Today was quite an interesting revelation in the form of an NCT nearly new sale. Crikey, you can buy anything there, it's a total scrum of pregnant women and those with babies and toddlers, and the prices are so little for some great items. I am thinking of attending one nearer to the birth to pick up nappy sets etc. I did significantly bump up my maternity wardrobe with a Blooming Marvelous skirt and top, a Noppies long skirt and a Mothercare three piece PJ set. Also fell in love with a classic Pooh and Piglet embroidered lightshade for what will be the nursery. The lot cost £16.

Made what is probably the last two non pregnancy/baby purchases via ebay today for quite a while...I love fashion and seriously collect a few British designers. Bought a jacket that shall fit for 10 minutes but is divine and will fit in a year lol and a silk dressing gown in my favourite gazette print. I figure, I intend to spend a lot of my late pregnancy not dressed for going out so uber-beautiful loungewear is an......investment.

I got with Lozza for now, the 20 week scan for me is the green light to go ahead and buy serious items but that's just me. I share the sentiment about not feeling pregnant enough to be haunting Mothercare etc. 

Having talked my SIL about not being drawn to pram/pushchairs we looked carefully at her Out 'n About Nipper which I have to admit, is really well designed and extremely light...


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - part of me thinks them warning about price rises is their sales technique to persuade you to buy now. All uk retailers are struggling, mothercare especially and I can't see them not being willing to still do deals in the new year. That might just be my cynical mindset though but I think I'll take the risk.

I think I might book one of those john Lewis nursery consultations just to give me an idea of what I might need.


----------



## mitchnorm

Still debating about putting in my request for voluntary redundancy. My boss is pretty cool so might have an iff the record chat with her tomorrow before deciding. Hubbys on board with it...he knows i have been unhappy for a long time. 

I think i'd get another job pretty easily when i want to go back to work but i was hoping to do a 4 days week and wondered whether where i am is better to support that...not a good enough reason to stay. But finding a part tiime job in my industry is not easy. My company may still say no to the pt idea anyway mmmmm so confusing :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

I'm having one of those John Lewis nursery advice things on Thursday.

Maybe they are trying to pull the wool over my eyes, but I don't really see why. I'm going to have to buy a pram at some point aren't i! I'd rather not take the risk. I believe that soem of the cheaper prams will be on sale, but like all popular quality things, they don't really need to reduce their prices as people are going to always going to want the product.


----------



## lozza1uk

You're probably right Loo - I just have a cynical mind created by my DH! Let us know how the consult goes, and if they give you free coffee and cake like the wedding list, only way I'll get DH there!!


----------



## Widger

Evening ladies

Talking about movement has made me feel a little worried. I started feeling movements about 2 weeks ago and for the past 4 days not felt a thing. I'm sure this happened with my son but still scary. Thankfully have mw appointment on Tues as sent my rented doppler back :cry: I know it is still early days but I've been thinking the worst. Also swear my bump hasn't grown and it is quite substantial for such an early stage. Sorry to whine :( scary times.

Pram chat - As Loo said, it is true that high end prams/travel systems generally don't go on sale and they do go up in price. I bought an Icandy apple and it went up in price. When I had my son I only just turned 20 weeks in first week of Jan and I didn't see anything in the sale :( Let's face it - people have babies at any time of the year and anytime you have anything to do with babies costs a fortune!! Just shop around


----------



## emera35

Mrs Cupcake - Bio-d isn't really available in supermarkets i think. I get my stuff from a local organic food shop, i know quite a few independant general typr stores sell their stuff too. I've bought it online a few times aswell :thumbup: I've got some Cheeky wipes too, they are fine, i've some others, not sure on the brand, but they are towel on one side, and like a softer fleece on the other side, which is good for delicate bits! We make our own wetwipe tub for home, and make up chamomile tea with a drop of lavender oil in. It lasts maybe 48 hours, so not too much hassle. When i go out i just take a little spray bottle of the same stuff to wet the wipes with. I did used to take a tupperware, but it leaked a few times, which was a pain! 

Oh, good tip for anyone, but especially with cloth nappies as you aren't supposed to use nappy cream with them, it stops them absorbing... For nappy rash, just wet a chamomile teabag, and pop it against the sore area then put the nappy on over the top. Ideally do it overnight, it sorts nappy rash out really quickly! :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

My brain hurts today, Roh has been a nightmare, mostly as its been rainy and windy all day so we couldn't go out :dohh: He's a very active little man, and gets a bit stir crazy if he's stuck in all day. He managed to tip my whole glass of squash over the sofa, and i cried (having a hormonal day!!) which made him cry too :( He stopped crying though and came up and gave me such a lovely cuddle and patted the tears off my face. Easy to forgive a soggy sofa when you get that as compensation :cloud9:

I'm soo hormonal though! Argh, i'll cry at anything! :shock:


----------



## Novbaby08

Ok I'm now due March 23rd and found out just last night I'm on team :pink:


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Novbaby!

We picked up my new car today! It's so fancy. I love driving it. 

My uncle just posted a really obvious message on FB, so we might be outed...

And I love saying I'm 4 months pregnant (a couple days early). Although all of a sudden I don't feel like I even look fat, much less pregnant. I don't look pregnant at all. I really think I look like my pre-preg self, only maybe with bigger boobs, LOL. It's at the point where we aren't shy about mentioning it to people (especially car shopping), and everyone says, "I can't tell at all!"

Thank goodness for my trusty old doppler!


----------



## kymied

Citymouse - I have the same issue. I got a hair cut and the hair dresser asked "Do you have any kids?" I said "I will!" She gave me a puzzled look so I told her I was due in March. She was shocked and said she would have never guessed.

Today was beautiful weather so my husband and I went and planted the bulbs we bought (tulips, hyacinth and anemone) We had to dig up a bunch of grass because we're expanding the gardens so there will be less hard to mow places. So I spent a while on my hands and knees. Now my back is KILLING me. My husband tried rubbing it but the pain is too low to really get at, it's my tailbone. I tried a warm soak and it felt great for ten minutes after. but now I'm back to shooting pains if I try to do anything but roll up in a ball. I guess I'll go to bed early.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hmm... interesting thoughts about prams in the sales then... perhaps i won't leave that then. i guess things like blankets etc will be reduced under the usual massive % off everything sales that the shops have (hopefully!)

kymied and citymouse, your bumps will be here soon enough! at least you can enjoy wearing your own clothes for a bit longer. i have a severly limited wardrobe!


----------



## loolindley

Morning laddies!

Lozza, am excited about the free cake at john lewis now. I might refuse to leave unless they give me a slice! :rofl:

Am so excited because I am seeing my Mum and Dad tomorrow for the first time since May. I know I keep harping on about it, but I've missed them so much, especially with my nutty hormones making me an emotional wreck. 

I have to get through today first though. My friends retirement/soon to be passing away 'party' :drunk: There are going to be a few of the top managers there from work too (why?!?!?! Cocks!), and I swear some of them think I am making up this pregnancy. Very tempted to stuff a pillow up my top!!!! :rofl:

Swimming first, although I don't think I am even nearly cancelling out my increased appetite!!! :shrug: Ah well, I'm pregnant!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies 
Hope everyones weekend was good 

We bought our pram - we went back to mothercare on the sunday and put down the deposit for the My4 in Red - super excited now as feel real 

Getting anxious for my 20 week scan - im hurrying it along 

L xx


----------



## x-amy-x

hey ladies... how you all doing? been on my holidays for a week! good to be back home!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello ladies!!! I had my appointment with my OB today and it went well.. Very quick. He told me the tightening in my belly that quickly relaxes is Braxton Hicks and is fine that I have had them from 15 weeks. Only need to worried if it is accompanied by bleeding or they get strong and regular. Also got to hear my bub's heartbeat! 

I also changed my ultrasound appointment from Friday to Thursday as it means hubby will be able to be there!!! And it's one day earlier! YAY!! So that means only 2 days till I know if it's a boy or girl...!!! SO EXCITED!!


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning laddies!

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on the new gender scans and all the pram shopping going on! 

Wouldluv- I am glad you asked about the tightening. I've been having that too and thought that's what it was, but it seems too early. (See! I don't need to ask my doctor things because I have all of you!)

Citymouse- This morning I was thinking to myself: can I say I'm 4 months? Is 16 weeks 4 months? I don't know, but I like the sound of it. It's very substantial and very pregnant!

FT- I feel you about the heartbeat in the ears. It's _really _annoying and loud. And it makes me feel tired because it gives me the sense that my heart is beating really fast/hard. Maybe that's just in my head. 

AFM... this weekend, DH and I spent time with his parents. It was nice as they doted on me as they're really excited about the babies. Awww! I love my in laws! We also had the chance to catch up with some good friends who are also expecting a baby in March. I can't wait for our little ones to play together and become fast friends.

This week, I need to start looking for a new place for our growing family to live. There is simply no way that we'll all fit next March, and I figure it's better to make the move now than after the babies arrive. But I hate moving! :brat:


----------



## Blue_bird

Hello Ladies - can I join you??

I have been stalking this thread for a little while - but by the time I read a few pages - another 10 pages have been created :haha: You ladies sure can talk! 

Thought I had better introduce myself

Although I am 19 weeks as of tomorrow - I have my 20 (ish) week scan tommorrow afternoon :happydance: Am excited and nervous in equal measure - but really looking forward to seeing little one again! This is my first pregnancy and have been given the date of 6th March!! Please can I be added to the first page? 


We are staying :yellow: my OH wants to find out - but think have persuaded him not to.... subject to change tomorrow afternoon!


x


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Bluebird :)
Welcome to a lovely lot of chat and support but you knew that ;-)
Congratulations on the scan coming up tomorrow, please let us know how it goes (and post a pic). Kas, the super-admin will magically add your dates to the first post.


----------



## wondertwins

Welcome blue_bird!! 19 weeks?! That sounds wonderfully far along!! I'm jealous. ;) Good luck at the 20 week scan. Do you have any other children, or is this your first?


----------



## simoneandbump

Hi, 
Im due March 27th, hope your all enjoying pregnancy. I have my 16 week appointment Wednesday. And my Private Gender Scan Sunday, so a very busy week for me and my little bean. xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wow all hitting are 20 weeks scan rember when we were chatting about r 12 week hehe x


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all! Welcome new ladies!

I had the funniest dream last night. I was facing this really boring 2-3 hour thing, and I was like, I don't want to have to sit through this! So I fast forwarded time in my dream and jumped to the end. Of course somehow my justification for this in the dream was biting somebody. 

Ugh, and we had such a massive coyote howling session... Went on forever. 

All in all, weird night! Am happy to see the light of day.


----------



## waula

hmmm... sweet potato. that sounds sizeable!

i think i might know what you laddies are talking about with tightenings - i'm having those a bit too, uterus feels really hard sometimes, not painful but hard and then it goes away back to flobby tummy again. to be honest my uterus feels like an enormous hard boiled ostrich egg in my lower abdomen, i know its going to get bigger but bending down to pull on boots etc is entertaining for everyone else!!!

I'm eventually starting pregnancy yoga tonight and can't wait! also found a local aquanatal class on fridays, my sis swore by it in both her two natural labours, just gas and air and no tears so think i might go!!!

hope all are enjoying your mondays xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Happy newfruiting, waula!

Forgot to say... Are anyone else's boobs incredibly sore? Mine were fine first tri and now they ache like mad. Ouch!


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats on the sweet potato, Waula!

My boobies are definitely sore especially when I take my bra off at night. DH seems to think they are his new play toys, and he doesn't seem to appreciate how tender they are. I keep snapping at him "gentle! gentle!"

My dreams are also ridiculous. Last night I had two weird ones that I remember snip-its of: In one dream, DH and I were on a camping trip, staying in a cabin. We were getting frisky and then George Stephanapoulos broke into our cabin, and we had to convince him not to kill us. (For the UK ladies, George S. is a political analyst and news anchor). In my second dream, DH and I were driving his wagon at night with the twins, but we couldn't see anything because all of the lights and mirrors were covered and overflowing with locusts. Very weird.


----------



## lozza1uk

I also have sore boobs. Mine actually seem worse in the morning - at the moment i'm tossing and turning in the night trying to get comfortable and learn to sleep on my side and I think that's waving them side to side during the night! :happydance: (a bit like that, if they weren't hands :haha:)

I think i'm going to have to start sleeping in a bra (or at least a supportive vest top).

Waula, i'm going to start a friday aquanatal class, but going to wait until i'm a bit bigger as I had a peek through the window at the pool last week and everyone was enormous!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, yeah, lozza--I thought I was good about sleeping on my sides, but last night I woke up on my stomach! :shock: Poor baby!


----------



## x-amy-x

jealous of you ladies hitting 20 weeks! Im still ages away yet. Been to consultant today though and got another sneaky look at baby :)

5 more days til we find out the sex yay :)


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> Oh, yeah, lozza--I thought I was good about sleeping on my sides, but last night I woke up on my stomach! :shock: Poor baby!

I've always assumed i do sleep on my side, it's only now i'm trying to I realise i must have slept more on my stomach. I've occasionally woken up on my back (or DH wakes me up because he thinks i shouldn't be on my back!). I figure sleep is better than no sleep, whatever way i do it.


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies - just a quick post and then im going to read what i missed..... im such a prat!!

The last two weeks ive been listening to the placenta on the doppler :rofl: I just found the HB and it is clearly the HB and its over on the right!!!!! MY LOPSIDED TUMMY!!!! that must be why!!!! :rofl: its baby :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha at ft my baby is always on the right side x


----------



## firsttimer1

welcome Blue_Bird & simoneandbump - i will add you to the first page list! :hugs:

no sore boobs here; just mildly ache when brushed. xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

My boobs are more itchy these days rather than sore....but i do 'notice' them when i take my bra off. I bought some support vests from peacocks.....really cheap and do the job. :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch ur a sweet potato tomorrow :happydance:

I had a crazy dream last night that OH bought some sweet potatos so i showed all my family how big my baby was - i then insisted we couldnt eat them as it wud be wrong!

danielle - your right; i remember when we were all talking and getting excited about 12w scans.... now were slowly getting :blue: and :pink: appearing! :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Woo hoo....i seem to have been an onion for ages :nope:

My bump is really discrete....i want a big belly....doesnt seem to be growing very much the last week or so. Anyone else? Maybe its going to shoot out one day soon :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm having sweet potato wedges for dinner, meant to take a photo of it before I chopped - the largest sweet potato ever seen, weighed a kilo!!!!!


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> Woo hoo....i seem to have been an onion for ages :nope:
> 
> My bump is really discrete....i want a big belly....doesnt seem to be growing very much the last week or so. Anyone else? Maybe its going to shoot out one day soon :haha:

I totally agree Mitch...my belly seems to have receded (!?) in the last week or so but is defo harder!! I also seem to have skinner legs and arms...perhaps the baby is eating my chub??!! :haha::haha: fingers crossed!! :shrug:

My boobs are also itchier and sore...oooh the glamour!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bodyb::coolio:


----------



## firsttimer1

ive noticed since i turned 17 weeks that my tum is 100% rounder (and lopsided :rofl: ) - today a lady at work sd ''youve popped!'' - i was delighted :rofl:

can defo see the roundness in my normal tops :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my bump has gone :(


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

my bump is still big. maybe i will slow down and everyone will catch me up - i dont want to be massive!

i would love aquanatal classes but all the ones i have seen near me are only in the middle of the day, no good for me because i will be at work...


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle im sure its not hun xxxx its there somewhere :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Yep, bumpless here. I lost a pound over the weekend! And that's adding potatoes back into my diet! 

I can hope baby is eating the chub, wouldn't that be something?


----------



## KellyC75

lozza1uk said:


> I also have sore boobs. Mine actually seem worse in the morning - at the moment i'm tossing and turning in the night trying to get comfortable and learn to sleep on my side and I think that's waving them side to side during the night! :happydance: (a bit like that, if they weren't hands :haha:)
> 
> I think i'm going to have to start sleeping in a bra (or at least a supportive vest top).
> 
> Waula, i'm going to start a friday aquanatal class, but going to wait until i'm a bit bigger as I had a peek through the window at the pool last week and everyone was enormous!

A sleep bra is a wonderful thing :thumbup: Defo recommend


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, so I have a work thing booked next week and I specifically told them I didn't want to do anything in the morning. Not to mention that since the time was so short I figured there was nothing in the early afternoon, either--just the event in the evening. Well I just got an email with a schedule that has two things going on in the morning, plus the early afternoon, plus the evening.

Um NO! I specifically said no mornings! It's already a 60-90 minute drive. I'm not leaving my house at 7 and spending the whole day out. :sick:


----------



## emera35

Evening Ladies!

Hope everyone is feeling well! :hugs:

I have epic pregnancy acne!!! Its disgusting! Happily not on my face, but my upper arms, chest and upper back are covered, yucky yuck, its really hurting on my bra straps too. Hope it passes soon! :sulk:

Can't believe i'm 19 weeks, and its only 8 days to my scan :shock:

I feel totally massive, although i've definitely lost weight from everywhere else and its gone to my tummy, as i still haven't gained any weight at all! :happydance: I'm so proud of myself as by this point last time i'd gained like 3 stone or so (over 40lb) which i'm pretty much still carrying. I'm determined not to gain until 3rd tri, and the further on i get the more it seems like i might achieve it! My consultant thought it was a good goal to set myself (i have high bmi) so yay me!

I'm having "tightenings" too, well, Braxton Hicks basically, they keep taking me by surprise, as like last time, i get them pretty intensely. I was convinced i didn't feel any movements over the weekend and started to feel a bit freaked, as i've been feeling little wriggles every day for a couple of weeks. Anyway, this morning Roh decided to climb all over my tummy, and bounce on it, which bumpy didn't seem to like and started kicking big brother vigourously! :haha:

Hope you all have a peaceful evening! :hugs:


----------



## kymied

I have a friend who *lost* weight until month 7 of her pregnancy. She ended up down 5 pounds from the beginning after the birth of her daughter and is still loosing now that she's breastfeeding. Apparently eating healthy and feeding the little one was a great weight loss plan for her.

I only hope to gain less than 15lbs because my husband is 15lbs heavier than me! So far no gain. I'm flat lining on the scale. But also not much of a bump either! But there is a hard melon ball in there.

My back is still hurting from my gardening on Sunday. A little bit better but still occasional stabbing, particularly when I start moving after sitting for more than 5 minutes. And now I've got a head ache too. I hope this clears up soon. Oh and gas! I'm usually not that gassy but I keep letting one rip every 15 minutes or so. My husband keeps laughing and I just keep saying the baby has his butt!

Anyone have any advice on how to prevent rolling over to positions you're not supposed to be in? I always start on my side and end up on my back. I guess it's not so bad now but I'm going to have to figure that out in the next few months. My husband doesn't like the idea of a pillow between us, he wants to snuggle, but I can't figure out haw to stay on my side without massive pillowing all around me.


----------



## citymouse

Hmm, Kymied... I think I'm going to have to use a pillow. 

LOL, I'm so tired at the moment that just thinking about a pillow makes me want to go back to bed! 

Sorry about your back, have you considered getting a massage? They're sooooo nice. :cloud9:

Oh my gosh, I'm so sleepy! And yet I can't stop thinking about what I want for dinner. Though I have no clue what that actually might be. 

:sleep:


----------



## MsCrow

Pregnancy acne....check....I look dreadful at the moment.

Itchy breasts....check....I have to remind myself it is not ok to itch them on the train to work.

A bump......possibly check.....things have gone hard across the once flatness between my hip bones and I think is starting to bow out.

Going swimming this morning and really looking forward to it despite the earlier start. I've missed just drifting in my head for half an hour as I couldn't go last month....to much time away.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring verry early start for mr as izzy decied to wake up at alf 5 :( ohs day off today so imight go back to bed when he wakes up for an hr.

dont no what r plan is today might take izzy wizzy swimming x


----------



## Widger

I'm up early too Danielle. Teething issues this end zzz.

Kymied - don't worry about rolling over. They say all this stuff to frighten us. I kept doing it to with my son but soon enough you won't be able to do it. But if worried then use pregnancy pillow as those things are massive.

Emera - so glad you mentioned lack of movement. Things here have been same after feeling for weeks. I'm sure just in diff position which makes it difficult to feel but scary.all same.

Thankfully I've got midwife appointment later today so should hear heartbeat.

As for weight gain I'm not sure how anybody manages not to put weight on. I've gained 8lbs already and feel as if my quest of keeping relatively fit this time is not working/helping. Gained over 3 stone last time. Lost it all but would rather I didn't put so much on. Any tips? I can still fit it I'm my jeans this time too which I defo couldn't last time. So why weight gain? I'm size 8 and usually just over 8.5 stone.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all!

new veg for me i think today! yay

i would say i have put on half a stone so far. i am ok with that but i dont know if that is normal or a lot?


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy Newfruiting/vegging to littleANDlost, Mitch, MrsCupcake, crowned, wondertwins and citymouse! Wondertwins - as twins have you got two same size fruits as a single baby, or 2 smaller fruits? No idea why i'm wondering that.

Heard on the radio this morning about a woman who ran a marathon at 39 weeks pregnant and went into labour at the end - shows you can keep exercising and has made me feel bad about not going running for a couple of weeks!

MrsCupcake - i've put on about half a stone as well so far I think which I think is OK. If you're starting at a "normal" bmi my pregnancy bible says to gain 25-35lb in total is about right, which I think is about 1lb a week from now.


----------



## elliesmoomoo

Gosh this is a quick moving thread- thank you for adding me to the first page with my due date etc :)

My BMI is 31 - I'm 6ft 2 and a size 18ish. I haven't put loads of weight on - just was a bit bigger than I should be when I conceived due to having the mirena coil before TTC. GRRR!


----------



## mitchnorm

:haha: Morning!!!!!!!! Indeed - finally a new 'fruit' - well another veg anyway :nope:. Oh well shouldnt complain...its in the right direction.

Travelling up to London today :nope:...doesnt sound too bad as we are only 30 miles away but we are on a slow commuter line so it takes 1 hour 10 minutes into Waterloo...then I have to face the horrible tube :cry:

Had a chat with my boss yesterday - firstly about the time I am thinking of taking off after baby and floated the idea of coming back 4 days a week. She was OK with it - obviously not her final decision. It would definately be a drop in salary - so pro-rata reduction rather than accepting compressed hours. Cheeky lot - they know I easily fulfil more than my contracted 40 hours in 4 days!!!! However, contract states 'or hours required to do the job' :nope:

Also mentioned I was thinking of applying for voluntary redundancy - she said she didnt really blame me as it was a good amount of money but feels that they definately would not want to let me go :haha:. Exactly what I thought!! Oh well...worth a punt. Apparently even if I apply for it, they say yes I can always change my mind. 

FT - any news on the meeting date with your boss/s?

Have a great day all x


----------



## 2nd time

well i am seeing my friend who is lttc again today a gues i have to tell her the good thing is she will have her sister with her for support if she needs it i love her to bits and really dont want to break her heart how do i break the new gently


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey ladies! Sorry I&#8217;ve been absent for a while! had a busy weekend with family and things. 
Happy Tuesday to you all though!

And I am a Mango!!! How exciting!
Hope everyone is good and not too many issues this weekend.

I have my 20 weekend scan in one week and we can&#8217;t decide if we want to know what we're having or not!!

AND AND AND my little poppet started to move enough for me to feel this weekend! and now I can feel him/her all the time :)


----------



## littleANDlost

2nd time - just don't make a huge thing out of it, Say you have some news and your pregnant but move on quickly, She's probably going to be upset but might find it harder if you then start to comfort her and feeling sorry for her. It's a really hard one though :(. I know when I was trying and my friends feel pregnant I tried to hide my disappointment from them to not spoil the good news from them. I hope it all goes ok for both of you! xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

oh and mitch, Work always find a way to not pay you as much as they could! ATleast you got to talk to them about it all and let them know where you are now. are you any closer to deciding what you actualy want to do with the redundancy thing? xx


----------



## Blue_bird

Good Morning ladies.... 

Thanks to FT for the add - :thumbup:

I've no idea if I have put any 'pregnancy' weight on.... I have been on steriods for the last two years - which I know has made me gain weight. I got weighed on my first midwife appointment, but haven't been weighed since.....

Widger and Emera... re - no movement - I'm in the same boat.. Had a lots of what felt like when you get a trapped nerve just below my belly button, or to the left hand side of belly button - and was thinking that could be baby moving - but haven't felt that for about two weeks.... Will hopefully see lots of movement this afternoon at the scan....

Eeeek - littleANDlost - I'm a mango too! :happydance:

:hugs::hugs: to all the ladies who are having issues with work! That sucks! I'm thankful that we are in a bit of a lull before the storm.... it's almost calm at the moment - but we are taking on a load of work as of the end of the year - which is going to make next year really busy!! Just at the point my maternity kicks in.... hopefully! 

What to do - to make these next few hours pass by........


----------



## mitchnorm

L&L - have decided to put in for voluntary redundancy...i think they'll refuse me but worth a try. And apparently even if they say yes to it I can always change my mind...so nothing to lose really. 

Just got to work out who in HR to submit the form to on Friday without drawing attention....loads of gossips in our company!!! :-(


----------



## littleANDlost

work gossip is always fun! It's what&#8217;s best for you though so don't worry about them. 

I just ate a pork chop sandwich!! Bloody Lovely!


----------



## Glowstar

My you ladies have been busy!!!

Mitch..happy 18 weeks :hugs: re work gossip...todays news is tomorrows chip shop paper :winkwink: if they are gossiping about you someone else is getting a break :winkwink::hugs:

I've got a gender scan booked tomorrow night :happydance: bit excited :thumbup:

I had a proper little kick from baby on Friday night....had a couple of wiggles over the last few days but nothing completely concrete where I could say it was 100% baby. I wish I didn't have anything to compare to as I had proper regular kicks/movement from my 2nd DD from 15 weeks onwards but this one is a bit lazier and it's making me worry :wacko: 

Sorry there are no personals but this thread moves so fast by the time I've read through all the posts I've forgotton who said what :haha::haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

i just drunk a 500ml bottle of orange juice and my LO is now going crazy and i can feel her moving around and poking at me! it feels amazing! I can't decide if this means she liked it or she didn't though! I can't really explain what it feels like but i like it very muchly! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Yay. It's my newfruiting day! :happydance:

Lozza- To answer your question... I have 2 full size fruits in there. :dohh: :dohh: In fact, mine are a couple days ahead of schedule. Twins develop at the same rate as singletons, but they are considered full term at about 36 weeks (which is why they are generally smaller at birth than singletons). Over in the twins forum, there are some power-women who have made it to 40 weeks and given birth to two 8 pound babies!!! :wacko:

Widger- 8 pounds is perfectly normal weight gain especially considering that you were small before pregnancy. I wouldn't worry about it too much.

Mitch- Good luck with your application. 

Glowstar (and all the other ladies expecting gender scans this week) - Good luck and keep us posted. I'm excited to see if the boys can pull ahead of the girls this week. :)


----------



## crowned

Morning laddies!
I am newfruited... what fun! I love waking up and realizing I'm another week along :) Baby likes to kick at random times now, even when I'm not lying down! I haven't had it while I stood yet, but definitely several times while I was sitting. 
I still haven't had a phone call from my midwife about when my 20 week scan is. Our last appointment was when I was 15 + 2, and she said she'd call and let me know when my scan was, as it should occur between 18 and 20 weeks. I still haven't heard and I'm 17 weeks today. Do you think I should call the office and ask, or keep waiting?


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned - if the Canadian health service is anything like the NHS, i'd ring and check! (Not knocking the NHS at all, but it seems to be surprisingly easy for appointments to go missing!)


----------



## Widger

Well, got to hear baby :happydance: HB was 166. So happy after movement going quiet. Although this morning I've defo been feeling more again.

I need to drink more as again trace of protein in urine. I had to hang on for ages before I could do my sample and when I was in the toilet, I didn't aim right so I ended up after all that pain with a tiny dribble in there :rofl:

Mitch - Sounds great that you've got nothing to lose by putting voluntary redundancy in. Good luck with it all.

2nd time - I have friends who have been LTTC. I think when they hear news about me it makes them feel happy as they know I had quite a few mcs before I had my son. It gives them hope. I know how hard it can be to hear news so maybe you could email her before hand? I know I coped better that way... could have a cry... so when I actually saw my friends it was about them and their news instead of my woe.

Little&Lost - Orange juice makes them go crazy :wacko: :haha:

Crowned - I'm with Lozza.... can't hurt to make a call instead of worrying.


----------



## littleANDlost

Crowned I&#8217;m with the girls above, definitely give them a bell and see what has happened. 
I think I also missed some of the earlier movements as I seem to have jumped to feeling quite strong prods and movements and quite often now. 

:) Glad you got to hear your LO's heart beat widger, loved that at my last visit to midwife. 
and yes OJ seems to have turned my LO into a gymnast or something lol. It was the most I&#8217;d felt her/him move all at once.


----------



## Widger

It is so great when you feel proper movement/kicks


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies.. sorry I haven't been on in a few days, been busy with family this weekend and having lots of Thanksgiving turkey dinner, yumm... I hope I didn't miss too much excitment around here, though I did read up on the last two days. 

Widger - I have experienced the same lack of movement too. I felt lots of fluttering movements around 13 weeks but have not felt anything since. I am also thinking that lo must have moved positions and is more padded so I can't feel the movements. I am anxious to go to my next doctors appointment on Monday so I can at least hear the heartbeat. Glad things went well for you today at your appointment.


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all! I'm an... avocado? I think? 

I stretched weird in my sleep last night and got this sharp pain and then I felt sort of tight all night--different from my earlier round ligament pain. :( And I thought I felt a good poke so all night as I was dreaming, in the back of my mind I was "watching" for more pokes. 

I have my 16-week checkup tomorrow, no scan. 

As for weight gain, I'm sure for me it has a lot to do with my food aversions. But also I wonder if it has to do with the fact that I have always carried extra chub in my belly and hips. That is the "emergency" fat store, where your body can access it the most easily (according to a book I read, anyway), and maybe my body is just using that and not asking for more. Wouldn't that be nice? Watch me be the only woman on the planet to get a smaller belly from pregnancy. :rofl: 

Reading about the urine samples has given me a tiny panic--how the heck do you do a urine sample when you've got a giant belly to work around? :shock: I can hardly do it now! If you can't see to shave down there, you certainly can't see to pee in a cup...


----------



## 2nd time

i old my riend and she seemed ok i really hope she is its pants trying and not conciving it ook me ages wi number 1


----------



## citymouse

She's probably sad but once she gets past that she'll be truly happy for you. 

It must be so hard. Honestly, I'm incredibly jealous of my friend who just gave birth and I'm pregnant! 

I hope your friend gets her :bfp: soon.

Seeing some of the ltttc threads here has made me much more careful in terms of what I put (or don't put, in actuality) on FB.


----------



## wondertwins

Happy thanksgiving, Joanna! Do you guys eat pumpkin pie / sweet potato pie as part of your turkey-day tradition? MMmmmmMMmMMMMM. I can't wait for Thanksgiving here!!! 

Citymouse- somehow you'll manage to pee in the cup even when you get big. You just might be a little messier about it. (TMI?)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

lozza1uk said:


> I also have sore boobs. Mine actually seem worse in the morning - at the moment i'm tossing and turning in the night trying to get comfortable and learn to sleep on my side and I think that's waving them side to side during the night! :happydance: (a bit like that, if they weren't hands :haha:)
> 
> I think i'm going to have to start sleeping in a bra (or at least a supportive vest top).
> 
> Waula, i'm going to start a friday aquanatal class, but going to wait until i'm a bit bigger as I had a peek through the window at the pool last week and everyone was enormous!


Lozza let us know how it goes there one at my local swimming centre but im not sure i feel big enough either but not exercised much and i need to 

L xx


----------



## 2nd time

we still havent told the inlaws lol so no fb for me yet lol


----------



## littleANDlost

2nd time, i'm glad it went as well as it could have. xxx


----------



## citymouse

Wow, 2nd time! When are you going to tell them? My MIL's head would explode if we deprived her of time to brood and obsess during the pregnancy.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

yes defo have itch and dry boobs and sore - gosh ladies they arent doing much 

is anyone else bump itchy. Ive defintely popped in the last two weeks, both my friend think i have an established bump - i think its bloat still.
Ive gained the last time i check 8 1/2, which for me is terrible, i ate very healthy and exercised but between the sickness and exhaustion early days bad bad habits have reformed - going to pop in and get weight tommorow so ill let you know the damage - but with white bread making a craving apperance - i know i will be bad

L xx


----------



## 2nd time

citymouse said:


> Wow, 2nd time! When are you going to tell them? My MIL's head would explode if we deprived her of time to brood and obsess during the pregnancy.

as its less than a year from dd2 and only 20 months from dd1 i dont hink she will aprove but she didnt vii for weeks with either of dds she only lives down the road


----------



## Joannaxoxo

wondertwins said:


> Happy thanksgiving, Joanna! Do you guys eat pumpkin pie / sweet potato pie as part of your turkey-day tradition? MMmmmmMMmMMMMM. I can't wait for Thanksgiving here!!!
> 
> Citymouse- somehow you'll manage to pee in the cup even when you get big. You just might be a little messier about it. (TMI?)

Thanks Wondertwins. Yes, we always have pumpkin pie or apple pie. I am not a huge fan of the pumpkin, so I always opt for the applie pie lol. Though the rest of my family LOVE the pumpkin pie lol.


----------



## wondertwins

I plan to have both apple pie and sweet potato pie. After all, there are TWWWOOOO babies, and they NEEEEEED pie. :) And if there's any pumpkin pie, I'll have a go at that too!!!


----------



## crowned

Definitely had a massive piece of pumpkin pie with whipped cream yesterday... after loads of turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, asparagus, corn.... mmmm.... leftover turkey sandwiches for lunch today!


----------



## wondertwins

Oh yes, leftover Thanksgiving dinner is almost better than the original. 

I think it's time for me to go find something to eat! I read a thread over in the 2nd tri forum that has me craving corn dogs... now all this talk of leftover turkey sandwiches and pumpkin pie has me absolutely starving!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

The only thing bad about going to another family's home for Thanksgiving is that you don't get any leftovers :( lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

You're all making me hungry, please stop talking about food!

My maternity coat arrived this morning from ebay, it fits and i love it! Now looking forward to the cold weather, and to getting fat so it looks right over a bump (just looks a bit baggy at the moment).

Widger - great on hearing the heartbeat! 
2nd time - glad telling your friend went well. I was dreading telling a friend of mine who was having IVF but fortunately she got pregnant 3 weeks before me and is now 20 weeks in with everything going OK. I then didn't want to tell her and rain on her parade but she was really happy to have someone off at the same time as her so its all worked out.


----------



## firsttimer1

*widger - *your weight gain is perfectly normal according to the charts. they reckon 7-9 pounds by now if fine :hugs: so dont worry so much... :hugs:

*mitch -* thats good youve let your bosses know wat your thinking, well done you! No news on my meeting BUT from what i hear the meeting is going to be positive rather than negative as first thought.....however im not going to count my chickens yet if you get me!!! My trianing admin handed in her notice today tho as she has sd shes had enough. I dont blame her as her line manager is offering no support - but we will suffer without her thats for sure :cry:

some good news tho - my manager who i told you all about has found out the tumour in her spine is benign!!! :happydance:

*Littleandlost / glowstar -* congrats on the movement - i hope i start feeling bubs soon too xxx

Talking of food (YUM) im off to a pub quiz tonight with DH and pals - so going to eat there too. YAY! NO COOKING FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEE :dance:

*and.... CONGRATS TO ALL OF TODAYS NEW FRUITERS *


----------



## crowned

Joannaxoxo said:


> The only thing bad about going to another family's home for Thanksgiving is that you don't get any leftovers :( lol.

This is not true if you visit the right people! I didn't have to cook, we went to my aunt's house, but she gave us a whole bunch of turkey and mashed potatoes to take home :D You've gotta find the right people though...


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhh have a pain in my tummy again - so annoying not knowing what is ''normal'' stretching.... and what is just P.A.I.NY! :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I have felt lots of pain for the past few days too FT. Not too painful just unconfortable. It's like having cramps that come and go but are a little stronger then usual cramps... perhaps this is more stretching? Also, it could be from vaccuuming or sleeping weird but my lower/mid back is quite sore... I hope this is not from the belly weight as I can't even imagine how sore my back will be in a few months time. It seems I have popped more, everyone at work today has noticed my bump... I will try to get a picture to show everyone tomorrow :)


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - good news about work...fingers crossed for you!

US ladies - jealous about all your thanksgiving talk about turkey and pies...mmmmm I love pies!!! All pies in fact :haha:. Looking forward to Christmas turkey which I dont have to cook this year woooop :happydance:

I dont think I am feeling any movement - unless I am being really stupid. I think the little jabs and flutters are just the stretching pains...not sure I would know the difference :dohh:. Oh well....I am sure it will become more obvious soon and I shall be like.....oooooohhhh I have felt that for ages :haha:

I have phoned my doctors and booked my flu jab...the more I thought about it, spoke to a friend who had swine flu a couple of years ago and read stuff on here...the surer I am that it is 100% the right idea. So all geared up for it and they cant fit me in til clinic on 27th October!!!!! I just hope I manage to avoid til then as they say the earlier the better :nope:

So FT my plan of having it before scan is foiled and it is actually the day after.... 

x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just had to share my chocolate excitement!!!

i am halfway through a chocolate orange! they are 'glitching' in tescos today which means they are applying two discounts at once so i got 6 chocolate oranges for £1.80! that is less than the price for one!

i have sent hubby out to buy more and stock up for christmas gifts etc i'm at home happily munching 

mitch - im not feeling any noticeable movements either...


----------



## wondertwins

I just got back from lunch, and I'm now miserable!!! I thought I was hungry, and I ate a normal sized meal, but clearly these babies are pressing against my stomach because I don't have the room to eat normal meals any more. :cry: 

Mitch- my low back is killing me too. If I lay on my back for more than a few minutes, it gets really stiff and sore. Do you sit at a desk at work? I do, and I'm thinking that the pregnancy bump combined with my chair/desk arrangement is putting strain on it??? I think I'll look around for a support pillow or something.

Oh, and I can't believe I forgot to mention this yesterday. I have an outtie!!! Well it's not a full fledged outtie, but the top half of my belly button is starting to poke out. :( Those little avocados better appreciate the discomfort I'm going through for them! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

cant believe you have an outtie/nearly outtie already!


----------



## lozza1uk

6 chocolate oranges for £1.80!! That's great, I might nip to tescos!

Joanna - I'm exactly the same, numerous stretching pains/twinges and lower back pain. I think it probably is the bump, not helped by sitting at a laptop so I need to remember to use my maternity pillow and wrap round my back.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lozza definately go, hubby just got back, he bought 24 chocolate oranges and paid £7.15 (should have been £65.50 saving £58.55) the glitch only lasts today because tomorrow one of the discounts ends

everyone we know is getting a chocolate orange for christmas this year!


----------



## crowned

Mitch, it's not Thanksgiving in the US until November, just in Canada in October. I'm having stretching pains on occasion too, but they feel pretty different from baby kick flutters. I want a chocolate orange now, Mrs Cupcake!


----------



## mitchnorm

Not liking this new layout laddies :nope:

Not with you on the chocolate oranges though....neither me or hubby likes them. They didnt have the mint flavoured one? Love love love mint choccy


----------



## wondertwins

Whine alert.... :( 

My DH just informed me that he's going to be in China from March 12-23. We knew this was coming, but we didn't know the exact dates. Twins typically come between 36 and 37 weeks. For me that will be sometime between February 29 and March 7. Of course, they could come earlier or later. All of this means that DH will probably only see the boys for a few days before leaving, and then I'll be alone with two infants. To borrow a term from you lovely Brits: I'm shattered. Luckily my sister is coming to stay for the time he's in China, but it's just not the same. And then once DH gets back from China, he'll be leaving again for about 4 months (but closer to home). We'll be lucky to see him on the weekends. I'll have to hire a nanny just to make it through the days/nights. :(

I shouldn't complain because it took a lot of work for him to get it down to this. (Originally, he was going to be gone for NINE months starting in January). It's a required part of his graduate studies, which he has spent a considerable amount of money and time on. Thus, it is not the type of thing he can simply choose not to do. This pregnancy was completely unplanned, and we knew the timing would be tricky from the beginning. I don't want to sound ungrateful for all the positive stuff, but I'm just so sad. :( :( :(


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

no mint ones but got honeycomb, milk choc, white choc, popping candy

what new layout? have i missed something?


----------



## citymouse

Aw, sorry wondertwins! That sounds tough. I'm sure you'll pull through. Is there no way he can break up the 4-month trip and come home for a week or two?

Mrs Cupcake, there was a big shift over to the site's new ownership, but it seemed to be rolled out a little too early. People started having fits! I think it's ugly but the bigger problem is how slow everything was loading. Maybe they're waiting to try again when most of the UK ladies are sleeping. 

I'm sure they'll iron out the kinks but I don't envy them their inboxes over the next few days!


----------



## citymouse

LOL--or it's back? I just got a new-style reply at the bottom of my old-style page. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

It IS loading slow...how rubbish. Thought it was my computer :wacko:

Wondertwins - sorry to hear your hubbys got to go away :nope: timing sucks...bu as you say, it cant be helped. Remember that you have the rest of your lives with your two wonderful boys. Big :hugs:

Oooh liking those flavours cupcake :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wondertwins said:


> Whine alert.... :(
> 
> My DH just informed me that he's going to be in China from March 12-23. We knew this was coming, but we didn't know the exact dates. Twins typically come between 36 and 37 weeks. For me that will be sometime between February 29 and March 7. Of course, they could come earlier or later. All of this means that DH will probably only see the boys for a few days before leaving, and then I'll be alone with two infants. To borrow a term from you lovely Brits: I'm shattered. Luckily my sister is coming to stay for the time he's in China, but it's just not the same. And then once DH gets back from China, he'll be leaving again for about 4 months (but closer to home). We'll be lucky to see him on the weekends. I'll have to hire a nanny just to make it through the days/nights. :(
> 
> I shouldn't complain because it took a lot of work for him to get it down to this. (Originally, he was going to be gone for NINE months starting in January). It's a required part of his graduate studies, which he has spent a considerable amount of money and time on. Thus, it is not the type of thing he can simply choose not to do. This pregnancy was completely unplanned, and we knew the timing would be tricky from the beginning. I don't want to sound ungrateful for all the positive stuff, but I'm just so sad. :( :( :(

you whine away, that is going to be tough! at least your sister can help you out. :hugs:

he will back before you know it!


----------



## lozza1uk

It's really slow! Ive been blaming my new router that I've been having issues with today.
Wondertwins - what a bummer (shattered is tired though, go for gutted instead). I guess at least you know now and have time to prepare but that really is such a shame. We'll still be here to give you moral support I'm sure!

Cupcake, I was about to head to the 24hr tesco but it's pouring down and I can't be bothered to get wet just for a chocolate orange, although I now really want one, especially after reading other flavours.

Wonder what today's gender scans revealed - was it blue bird?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wondertwins said:


> Whine alert.... :(
> 
> My DH just informed me that he's going to be in China from March 12-23. We knew this was coming, but we didn't know the exact dates. Twins typically come between 36 and 37 weeks. For me that will be sometime between February 29 and March 7. Of course, they could come earlier or later. All of this means that DH will probably only see the boys for a few days before leaving, and then I'll be alone with two infants. To borrow a term from you lovely Brits: I'm shattered. Luckily my sister is coming to stay for the time he's in China, but it's just not the same. And then once DH gets back from China, he'll be leaving again for about 4 months (but closer to home). We'll be lucky to see him on the weekends. I'll have to hire a nanny just to make it through the days/nights. :(
> 
> I shouldn't complain because it took a lot of work for him to get it down to this. (Originally, he was going to be gone for NINE months starting in January). It's a required part of his graduate studies, which he has spent a considerable amount of money and time on. Thus, it is not the type of thing he can simply choose not to do. This pregnancy was completely unplanned, and we knew the timing would be tricky from the beginning. I don't want to sound ungrateful for all the positive stuff, but I'm just so sad. :( :( :(

you whine away, that is going to be tough! at least your sister can help you out. :hugs:

he will back before you know it!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

what is going on? i now cant see all the posts. this is driving me mad. i might admit defeat and wait until they sort it out


----------



## 2nd time

i dont like the new look baby and bump aghhh


----------



## citymouse

I have my adblock setting blocking everything but the posts... what an uproar! I'm sure the admins are popping tums and excedrin like candy today!

My "Sewing for Baby" book just arrived... that means I have a little more work to finish up and then it's off to the sewing room for me!


----------



## Blue_bird

Mmmm - not sure on this new lay out!! It's difficult to see the thread names.. Grrrr

Saw baby throwing some serious shapes this afternoon at the scan! Hurray!! Both OH and I had decided prior to the scan to stay team yellow, but when the sonographer asked if we wanted to know the gender.... I nearly blurted out YES...... but looked at OH (who had up until last week had wanted to know....), before saying NO!!

Felt a little paranoid in the waiting room, just hoping and praying that all was OK with bump - and thankfully the first thing that the sonographer said was 'heartbeat is nice and strong' PHEW!!! Baby was lying fully across my belly, with it's head to the left of my belly button, and legs over to the right. She spent a lot of time getting measurements and prodding and poking to try and get baby to move...... and came up a little music to the ears 'All things where they should be!'

We did get a scan picture - but to be honest - the scan picture from the 12 week scan is slightly better!

So I can still say sitting on the :yellow: fence - although I did wobble......


----------



## MsCrow

Wondertwins moan away but it's not really moaning, it's coming to term with not only the prospect of being without your husband for a good chunk of time but right when you're both welcoming in two little boys!

I marvel at your calm manner.

The new B&B sucks, didn't they think to usability test it first?!?


----------



## MsCrow

Wondertwins moan away but it's not really moaning, it's coming to term with not only the prospect of being without your husband for a good chunk of time but right when you're both welcoming in two little boys!

I marvel at your calm manner.

The new B&B sucks, didn't they think to usability test it first?!?


----------



## emera35

Eesh, the site is really struggling eh? Its S>L>O>W!

Work is trying to kill me i swear, got in today to an order for 40 trays of flapjacks. At 30 portions a tray thats 1200 portions of flapjacks i've had to make today. I used 60kg of oats, 30kg of butter, and 30kg of syrup! :shock: I'm absolutely knackered from all the stirring!!!

Citymouse - Fun, i love making clothes! I've just made myself a maternity top and trousers, as i'm plus size, its quite hard to find good flattering maternity clothes, so i took matters into my own hands. My next job is to upcycle some old fleecy pajamas into a little fleece dress, and dungeree for my niece and nephew for christmas. Then i can get on with something for bumpy! My SIL sent me a pattern for some big bum pants designed to fit cloth nappy wearing babes. I made Roh a pair they are adorable! I just wish i had more time...


----------



## citymouse

Emera, I love refashioning clothes! I am going to try to find some cute men's shirts to make into little girls' dresses--so easy, since they already have buttons! Though I have my Korean-made industrial snap press to put snaps on (it came in a flat-rate mail box and weighed about 45 pounds and DH was like, "Do I even want to know what's in here?" Ha ha, nope!)

MsCrow, yeah, they probably should have rolled out the changes a little more carefully. I do feel badly for admin, they're taking a beating. What I find hard to believe is that people haven't learned by now (thanks to Facebook, etc.) that your brain will get used to anything in a few days. 

Hopefully they'll polish it up a little. I must admit that the six or seven different shades of purple are offending my delicate design sense.


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> Though I have my Korean-made industrial snap press to put snaps on (it came in a flat-rate mail box and weighed about 45 pounds and DH was like, "Do I even want to know what's in here?" Ha ha, nope!)

:haha: i'm really jealous though, i'd love one, but i think OH would draw the line :haha: I just use elastic or ties, or buttons are good too, but the button-hole setting on my cheap sewing machine sometimes has a mind of its own and eats stuff! The dress from old shirts are lovely i know my SIL has made a few for my niece, they are lovely in the summer :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

I didn't ask DH before I bought it... it was my reward to myself for something I did, LOL. But yeah, it's the ultimate "don't ask, don't tell" type of purchase. I can't imagine a discussion that started with, "Honey, I've been thinking... I need an industrial snap press. They're easy to buy from Korea!" :rofl:


----------



## emera35

:rofl:


----------



## pristock230

Hey all! Hope everyone is well - as for me work has been pretty busy so I just read and run and by the time I get home I am wiped! lol

I will be fruitified tomorrow! YAY!! lol 

I dragged DH to Babies R Us this weekend to look at the travel systems, we were there for a bit of time. US ladies - have you decided which one or brand you are going to go with? Baby Trend, Graco, Chicco??? So many choices

UK ladies - I am going to breast feed but I am going to get bottles just incase things don't work out, I am seeing a bottle that is popular in the UK, tommie tippie? This is the first I have seen/heard of it in the US, any reviews, good or bad?


----------



## citymouse

My research-obsessed friend did a ton of looking into things and he decided on Chicco... so if we all just want to rely on my friend's research... LOL. 

Re: bottles, my neighbors with twins recommended not stocking up on bottles pre-baby, because there are different brands with different types of nipples. They suggested getting a couple of different brands, seeing which one agrees with baby, and then buying a bunch.


----------



## pristock230

citymouse said:


> My research-obsessed friend did a ton of looking into things and he decided on Chicco... so if we all just want to rely on my friend's research... LOL.
> 
> Re: bottles, my neighbors with twins recommended not stocking up on bottles pre-baby, because there are different brands with different types of nipples. They suggested getting a couple of different brands, seeing which one agrees with baby, and then buying a bunch.

I wasn't totally sold on Chicco but I think I will need to go back a few more times to play more - when I had my daughter I had baby trend.

As for the bottles, I am def. not going to stock up, I had the Playtex ones with my daughter and she loved them, but I was just shocked to see the Playtex section was so small and this new Tommie tippie was huge and when I looked them up online everything was pointing back to the UK


----------



## emera35

I'd agree with Citymouse, i wouldn't buy a whole set of bottles in advance. They vary alot in design and some babies can be pretty picky what they will drink out of (unlike Roh who would probably drink anything out of anything :haha:). Definately get a few designs if you find you need to and see what works :thumbup: As for the tommy tippee bottles, i've not used them myself, but they are pretty popular here and i had quite a few friends swear by them. If you find you want to use the odd bottle and breastfeed too, then the bottles/teats that are made by Medela are apparently very good for mimicking the breast. My SIL uses them when she expresses for my nephew.

Personally i'd just go on with the breastfeeding and not bother with the bottles at all unless you need to, in which case you can send OH or someone out to get some, baby won't starve in the time it takes to pop to the store. If you worry about the early days, i'd recommend getting some made up formula, and some oral syringes instead. Teeny babies have teeny tummies, and syringes can be a better way to feed them in the first week or so. You can always chuck your carton of formula in the bin 6 months down the line when you haven't needed it :thumbup:


----------



## kymied

Wondertwins - I want to give you a hug! That is hard to deal with, hopefully the time will fly by and your husband will be able get home to his beautiful sons (and wife!) I bet Skype will be a life saver.

Citymouse - I found a website on upcycling clothes into maternity clothes. Here's one but there are a bunch on the site. 
Right now I'm making some gladrags pantyliners. It seems I need a panty liner everyday as I don't know when a "peeze" will strike. I can't imagine wearing a disposable for the next six months! So I found a worn pair of pajama pants and harvested the flannel. Yay monkeys in pajamas pads!


----------



## emera35

kymied said:


> Yay monkeys in pajamas pads!

Oh my, best idea ever!! I think my knickers are about to be filled with robins on snowballs! :happydance:


----------



## crowned

The baby girl I work with uses Tommie Tippee bottles, and I have to say they're very good with no leakage so far. They are nicely shaped too, so little hands can hold onto them. 

I have got to pick up some liners too ladies... not for the peezing yet, but TMI - for the ridiculous amount of discharge I've got going on. It's not steady either... more like a gush every now and then. Sorry, that might be too much for some people!


----------



## kymied

Crowned - Don't worry, nothing is TMI for this crowd! Feel free to share everything, there are certainly others experiencing the same thing. I believe a while ago it was described as "Swamp crotch" Ha!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, wow, this top is so cute!

https://diymaternity.com/tops/ribbon-tied-maternity-top/#more-8790


----------



## kymied

I knew you would love that site!
That shirt would take less than five minutes to make and could cost like $5 if you shop the clearance rack! 
Why pay $40 or more when these things are so simple!

My husband came home as I was making my pantyliners. This is the conversation:
-Whatcha making?
~Pantyliners.
-What?
~Pantyliners.
-Why's that?
~So I don't peeze on myself.
-Peeze?
~It's a combination of two words.
-Pee and... ease?
~What word ends in eeze and might make you pee?
-Sneeze? Why would you pee on yourself?
~There's added pressure! 
-Maybe you should stop peeing on yourself.
~That's why I'm doing this!

That's about average for our conversations.

I'm jealous of your snap punch! I only have a hand punch!


----------



## citymouse

LMAO! What a true man.

That's like when I was telling DH I haven't really gained any weight and that some parts of me feel skinnier.

The look he gave me was priceless. I was like, "Not my belly! I mean, like--"

And he was like, "You know, except my body, I'm so much skinnier!"

He's such a turd. He's lucky he has good comic delivery because I would have pitched him off the balcony!


----------



## MsCrow

kymied said:


> ~Pantyliners.
> -Why's that?
> ~So I don't peeze on myself.
> -Peeze?
> ~It's a combination of two words.
> -Pee and... ease?
> ~What word ends in eeze and might make you pee?
> -Sneeze? Why would you pee on yourself?
> ~There's added pressure!

:rofl:

That is too funny. Um so, how do you make a pantyliner (I always imagined they were the throw away things)? I am having to seriously concentrate on not accidentally weeing myself everytime I sneeze. When I get taken by surprise it's not great...

Oh the shame. :dohh:



citymouse said:


> E
> yeah, they probably should have rolled out the changes a little more carefully. I do feel badly for admin, they're taking a beating....Hopefully they'll polish it up a little. I must admit that the six or seven different shades of purple are offending my delicate design sense.

I have zero sympathy. Fancy having a heavily used site and changing the whole look and feel without any announcement, testing, site B feedback area.....anything. I stuck the site through the w3c validator and it came back with 31 errors. It fails on every usability and accessibility rule and the adverts at the top of forums such as ttc are just bad taste. Besides which I use an ad blocker so most of the site looks broken until I get to a thread. I dread using this on my phone.....and momtastic? Is that any more twee, barfsome or americanised (sorry)? :nope: I do find it alienating. 

I either woke up with a bump this morning or I am constipated. I shall report back later.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

agree with ms crow, the layout is terrible and not user friendly. momtastic?! who came up with that tacky gem?


----------



## MsCrow

I should add that I don't associate americanisation with twee or being barfsome...just that 'mom' is very country specific...it's the 'tastic' part that's naff.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

citymouse, that top is very cute! i am not sure it would be as easy to get it looking that good as the instructions suggest... are you going to make it? perhaps you could post some pics?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i cant deal with this new site i hate hate hate it feel like running a million miles away :(


----------



## lozza1uk

*Kymied* - :haha: I've not sneezed for a while so haven't yet experienced peezing. Something else to look forward to.

I've newfruited! Hello fellow wednesday newfruiters. According to my apps, its also the size of a bell pepper or a pear. I only recently realised all these fruit measurements exclude legs so really we're all a bit bigger!:thumbup:

I wish i had an ounce of creativity in me to make clothes but sadly I don't. If its a girl i've got some really nice clothes I would love to refashion, including a bright purple dress that i've over worn. I think i'll take it to a shop, or buy my sister a sewing machine as she's a bit better than me at stuff like that!

See what you all mean about the new B&B. Sure we'll get used to it, but seeing all the adverts is annoying and i don't think i can change any internet settings on my work laptop to hide them. Weirdly the site looks pretty similar on my iphone as to how it did before. At least it seems to have sped up this morning.


----------



## 2nd time

i am peezing my self already lol my dd2 kept me up all night so i gave her to dh so i could sleep all he di was play with her and wake dd1 up aghhhh


----------



## kymied

MsCrow said:


> Um so, how do you make a pantyliner (I always imagined they were the throw away things)? I am having to seriously concentrate on not accidentally weeing myself everytime I sneeze. When I get taken by surprise it's not great...

I used this for the idea: https://www.gladrags.com/p-19-gladrags-pantyliners.aspx I made some that are just two layers of flannel and some that have a layer of terrycloth in the middle. I think the terry cloth might be overkill but I'm afraid the flannel won't be enough. 

So the thought is brought up: what are you going to have you child call you? I'm pretty sure my husband has decided on "Papa" I'm not really sold on anything yet.


----------



## x-amy-x

Hi girlies how are you all keeping?? xx


----------



## lozza1uk

kymied said:


> So the thought is brought up: what are you going to have you child call you? I'm pretty sure my husband has decided on "Papa" I'm not really sold on anything yet.

Probably just Mum and Dad (or Mummy and Daddy at first). I need to ask my parents what they want to be called!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh and i've just checked the first page and realise Looley has her 20wk scan today. Good luck!

Hi Amy - tired is how I am. I would love a full night's sleep without waking up 2-3 times!


----------



## x-amy-x

Im tired too.. had a bad night last night.. bleeding and pain. We're ok today though. Need some sleep


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck with your 20 week scan today Looley :flower:


----------



## littleANDlost

What has happened to the layout? 

Kymied- the pantyliner story was brilliant!! i'm still LOL about it.

Wondertwins - I'm sorry you've found out your hubby will be going away so soon after your bubba's are born :( 

Hope your scan goes well today Loo! Wonder if you will cave or stay team yellow? 

I took a 19 week picture last night and i think i've grown again. What is my LO doing in there!!?

How is everyone else today??
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks (4).jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## littleANDlost

Oh amy i hope everything is ok? I'm sorry you've had such a bad night :(


----------



## x-amy-x

Babys fine on doppler... hoping it was just a scare. Very frightening though :(


----------



## KellyC75

:wohoo: Its tommorow! ~ Its tommorow! :wohoo:


----------



## x-amy-x

finding out what you're having kelly? x


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> Babys fine on doppler... hoping it was just a scare. Very frightening though :(

:hugs: Try & take it easy today :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> finding out what you're having kelly? x

Well, after my 16 week gender scan said :pink: Im hoping it is the same!

Just so anxious to know all is Ok, as im so blooming busy these days & know im doing far too much, both mentally & physically :wacko:


----------



## x-amy-x

haha doh! shows how much attention i pay to avatars etc! belated congrats on the pink bump. Hope your scan tomorro goes well! I am having my gender scan on saturday :)


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> haha doh! shows how much attention i pay to avatars etc! belated congrats on the pink bump. Hope your scan tomorro goes well! I am having my gender scan on saturday :)

Good luck for Saturday ~ Any ideas which gender you may have in there? :shrug:


----------



## x-amy-x

hoping for a girl. but no idea tbh. Feel same as my other girls but ive not... as far as i know... been pregnant with a boy yet so cant compare pregnancies x


----------



## wondertwins

Top o' the mornin' Laddies. 

Thanks for all your kind words. I talked to my sister and to my best girlfriend last night, and between the two of them, they have agreed to come stay with me during the gap of time that I'll be alone. (Thank God for women!!!!) I'm still sad about it, but a little less stressed.

Kymied- I love that DIY maternity site!!! I suspect that I'm going to need one of those 4th trimester skirts. :) 

L&L- Your bump looks fabulous!!! 

As for the new layout.... It's not my style (momtastics?!?! really?).... but I can get used to it so long as they fix the speed!


----------



## x-amy-x

new owners it was bound to change :) if you owned something you'd want to put your stamp on it too... im sure there'll be more changes to sort the teethin problems :)


----------



## wondertwins

Dang... I keep forgetting stuff. Kelly and Amy (and anyone else from the previous pages who I've forgotten), good luck on your upcoming scans. 

As for US brands of travel systems... we had an Evenflo brand travel system with my DS. Out of full disclosure, that was about a billion years ago. However, we were very pleased with its durability and usability. We even passed it along to my SIL who used it for her first. For bottles, I agree with what other have said about not buying too much. Maybe buy 1 bottle of 3 different brands. We were lucky that my DS switched between breast, bottle (of various brands) and pacifier without any problems. He just wanted to eat! I preferred the Avent bottles because they were bigger around which made them 100 times easier to clean. Plus the nipples seemed more breast-like than the other brands on the market at the time.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, I'm an avacado today :) Happy Newfruiting to all you Wednesdays. 

Kelly & Amy - good luck with the scans today! Let us all know how they go.

L&L - Love the baby bump, puts my 16 week to shame lol. Though I am sure I will be just as big in a few more weeks... things seem to be growing fast now.
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ooh im on B&B in the middle of the day! (im at home for lunch i cant normally go on whilst at work)

good luck for scans!

L&L - lovely bump. i would say mine is similar but im only 18 weeks! lol. 

glad to hear your going to have support wondertwins


----------



## littleANDlost

Good luck for your upcoming scans Kelly and Amy.
I still can't bloody decide if i want to know what I'm having or not! My supervisor has just come into the office from her lunch (she's 25 weeks pregnant and having a girl) with a bag full of sale clothes from pumpkin patch and they are so cute and adorable i now think i want to know more than i don't want to know just to buy cute clothes!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

find outtt :) why not lol x


----------



## littleANDlost

my OH and I were both really wanting to know but somehow over the last few months have gone to wanting to have the surprice at the end. And my OH likes the idea of being able to call everyone and say not just that we've had our baby but also what we've had. It would be amazing to not know untill the first time we see our baby, however we wont to buy outfits and things now!! And since I've started to feel movement i want to be able to really name him/her to talk to him/her. 
ohhhhh and my OH got to feel the baby kick last night! it was only very very lightly but was a deffinite kick through my belly! so exciting! I think i skipped the whole butterfly feeling stage as it seems quite strong now.


----------



## x-amy-x

find out but keep it a secret? so you know but no one else does?? Im finding out on saturday because im too impatient to wait another 4 weeks lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

i cant quite keep up with this thread, but wanted to say i hope you are all doing well!

cant wait for my scan on halloween and i will keep up with looking at the front page for genders:hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Blessedmomma, I've been wondering where you went! Check in every few days even if you can't read back! :hugs:

Design-wise, I just bookmark my subscriptions page and spend 90% of my time in here, lol. So I don't have to see the front page.

Good luck to today's scans and happy newfruiting to the Wednesday lads! 

I have a checkup, then may try to go back to the private scan place for a gender reconfirm. Not sure if I will mention the private scan to my doctor or not... Seems like the kind of thing they get annoyed about.


----------



## x-amy-x

i finally got me a journal!


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi Blessedmomma:hi: - was wondering where you and Newfie had got to (although seem to recall Newfie might be on holiday?)


----------



## littleANDlost

We have though about keeping it a secret amy but both know we would end up telling people lol. We'd be to excited!

I can't always manage to catch up Blessedmamma so just sometime post with a sorry for missing things, if i do have time to catch up it takes ages even if i;ve just missed an evening or a day.


----------



## redsox

Hi ladies!

So much exciting discussion lately! LOVE the DIY maternity clothes - I am going to have to give it all a try. :)

New on this end - I am officially out at work and people have been SOOO nice. It's really been lovely and my boss was so supportive and encouraging. I was bowled over. 

As for Team Yellow - I begrudgingly agreed with DH this morning that we would be Team Yellow. The caveat is that we go into the scan asking for the tech to not tell us but write it down and put it in an envelope. My husband will take the envelope. We don't plan on opening it, but I just want to have the option as I feel like I have been just sort of nervous and guarded this whole pregnancy. I am hopeful that good news at the scan about baby's health will change that, but if it doesn't then we have the option of knowing the gender if for some reason I think that will be a bonding aspect for me down the line. :)

Does that make sense at all??


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya......

We are finding out 2 weeks today but not telling anyone!!! And no one will know that we know so they dont try and catch us out :haha:. How long that will last I dont know :nope:

I am going to try to think of it as hubbys secret as I am good at keeping other peoples but blabbing my own....

Still dont know if I have felt baby kick/movement properly yet.....I have felt a couple more digs today but unsure if that is just a bit of stretching...come on bubba give me a good kicking :happydance:


----------



## redsox

Also - so good to see you Blessedmomma!!! :)


----------



## crowned

Happy to see blessedmomma back again! I also really liked the DIY maternity shirt. I'm minding two children today instead of just the usual one... so I have a one year old and a six month old, and I totally got them to fall asleep for naps at the same time, so now I get a break! Go me! 
Anyone else not able to feel kicks when they're standing up? I only feel them when I'm sitting or lying, but never standing.


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm still not convinced i feel anything, thought i felt a flutter today but couldn't decide if it was just an itch from my t-shirt! Apparently though you sort of rock it to sleep when you're stood up & moving around, then when you rest it wakes up so there's some logic in what you're saying Crowned!

Redsox - nice that people are so happy, they were at my work too!


----------



## pristock230

crowned said:


> Happy to see blessedmomma back again! I also really liked the DIY maternity shirt. I'm minding two children today instead of just the usual one... so I have a one year old and a six month old, and I totally got them to fall asleep for naps at the same time, so now I get a break! Go me!
> Anyone else not able to feel kicks when they're standing up? I only feel them when I'm sitting or lying, but never standing.

I am the same way - I think it's because when we are standing we are up and moving around! I look huge standing up but once I lay down my stomach kinda flatens out - strange I know.


----------



## pristock230

redsox said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So much exciting discussion lately! LOVE the DIY maternity clothes - I am going to have to give it all a try. :)
> 
> New on this end - I am officially out at work and people have been SOOO nice. It's really been lovely and my boss was so supportive and encouraging. I was bowled over.
> 
> As for Team Yellow - I begrudgingly agreed with DH this morning that we would be Team Yellow. The caveat is that we go into the scan asking for the tech to not tell us but write it down and put it in an envelope. My husband will take the envelope. We don't plan on opening it, but I just want to have the option as I feel like I have been just sort of nervous and guarded this whole pregnancy. I am hopeful that good news at the scan about baby's health will change that, but if it doesn't then we have the option of knowing the gender if for some reason I think that will be a bonding aspect for me down the line. :)
> 
> Does that make sense at all??

That is actually a great idea - I just don't have the will power to do it - I would be ripping the envelope open in the car on the way home. :(


----------



## crowned

pristock230 said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Happy to see blessedmomma back again! I also really liked the DIY maternity shirt. I'm minding two children today instead of just the usual one... so I have a one year old and a six month old, and I totally got them to fall asleep for naps at the same time, so now I get a break! Go me!
> Anyone else not able to feel kicks when they're standing up? I only feel them when I'm sitting or lying, but never standing.
> 
> I am the same way - I think it's because when we are standing we are up and moving around! I look huge standing up but once I lay down my stomach kinda flatens out - strange I know.Click to expand...

That's not strange at all - I'm exactly the same way. Lying down, I look essentially the same as I did pre-pregnancy!


----------



## redsox

pristock230 said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> So much exciting discussion lately! LOVE the DIY maternity clothes - I am going to have to give it all a try. :)
> 
> New on this end - I am officially out at work and people have been SOOO nice. It's really been lovely and my boss was so supportive and encouraging. I was bowled over.
> 
> As for Team Yellow - I begrudgingly agreed with DH this morning that we would be Team Yellow. The caveat is that we go into the scan asking for the tech to not tell us but write it down and put it in an envelope. My husband will take the envelope. We don't plan on opening it, but I just want to have the option as I feel like I have been just sort of nervous and guarded this whole pregnancy. I am hopeful that good news at the scan about baby's health will change that, but if it doesn't then we have the option of knowing the gender if for some reason I think that will be a bonding aspect for me down the line. :)
> 
> Does that make sense at all??
> 
> That is actually a great idea - I just don't have the will power to do it - I would be ripping the envelope open in the car on the way home. :(Click to expand...

I think that I just need to take a page from Mitch's book and look at it as this is for DH. He really wants to be surprised and I think he also wants the extra excitement of being the proud papa when he tells everyone the baby was born and is a boy or girl. I don't want to take that from him, but I do also feel so odd sometimes in how guarded I feel about it all, so having the option to find out if I am in desperate need of something to help me bond, is a good compromise. I think I will persevere as long as I get good news at the next scan about baby's health and prognosis. :)


----------



## wondertwins

:wave: Hello Blessed! Good to see you pop your head in.

Mitch- I find that if I'm laying down at night and poke at my belly, I will sometimes get a response. If it works, you can be sure it's not gas or stretching. :)

Redsox- I completely get where you're coming from on the gender scan, and I think your idea is a good one. There is a bonding aspect to knowing, which is precisely why I wanted to know! Of course, if you don't know in advance, you'll get to enjoy that bonding when baby is born, so it's not like it's a lost opportunity. For me, I wanted to have that bonding before the babies are born because there was a part of me hoping for at least a little pink. By bonding with my blue bump now, I am already convinced that two boys is the luckiest thing in the world! :) :) If I had waited until their birthday, I _might _have felt a silly twinge of disappointment on an otherwise amazing occasion. Obviously, if gender doesn't matter to you at all.... then none of that matters.

(I'm generally in favor of knowing everything in advance because it allows me to prepare myself.... and because I'm freaking impatient!!!!)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've also felt some flutters today but like you Lozza, I'm not sure if it's flutters or just my t-shirt causing an itch. I haven't felt these flutters for a few weeks so I think it's baby. I also don't feel movement when I walk around, only when sitting or lying down. My stomach also goes almost flat when I lie down too... I guess it's normal. 

I had decided to find out the sex but we had family over the weekend try to convince us not to find out. I am torn now, as I want to find out but the surprise would be amazing too! We don't have the next scan booked yet so I will have to put some serious thought in the matter... completely understand what you're all going through lol.


----------



## tiggerz

crowned said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Happy to see blessedmomma back again! I also really liked the DIY maternity shirt. I'm minding two children today instead of just the usual one... so I have a one year old and a six month old, and I totally got them to fall asleep for naps at the same time, so now I get a break! Go me!
> Anyone else not able to feel kicks when they're standing up? I only feel them when I'm sitting or lying, but never standing.
> 
> I am the same way - I think it's because when we are standing we are up and moving around! I look huge standing up but once I lay down my stomach kinda flatens out - strange I know.Click to expand...
> 
> That's not strange at all - I'm exactly the same way. Lying down, I look essentially the same as I did pre-pregnancy!Click to expand...


Snap same here too, odd as I look huge IMO standing up!!






Mitchnorm - goodluck keeping it secret - we would have done the same but already have to children so I wouldn't have been able to get organised buying things. And the little one wouldn't have been able to keep it quiet either x


----------



## mitchnorm

I can totally understand why people find out the gender....all the reasons we are...bit of bonding, bit of buying but mainly...exactly like wondertwins...i am just friggin impatient :haha:. I think it'll be nice for me and hubby to have the secret for ourselves before letting everyone in on it. Plus for another of our friends we ran a 'book' to guess gender and date baby arrived...be fun to see what everyone guesses for at least one of those (not the main reason for the secret though:haha:). I love listening to everyones old wives tales and see them get it completely wrong :winkwink:

I cant wait though...will find out 2 weeks today :happydance:

Hiya blessed momma....i am with you for difficulty keeping up with all of us and newbies etc......plus you must be well busy with all the children. Keep in touch though :hugs:

My bump also disappears when i lie down.....but still hardness there x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Exactly why I want to find out the gender because I am sooo impatient! Plus, my DH has been convinced since day one that the baby is a girl and I want to find out if he's right because I have no idea myself lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - will you tell us :pink: or :blue: seen as we are not part of the ''real world''? Prettttyyyyy plllleeeaseeeee? i dont know why but im REALLY interested in what your having :rofl:

we are defo 100% sticking :yellow:..... :( :)

This new site SUCKS. really do not like it.

No tummy movement at ALL for me - not even flutters or anything. Anyone else not feeling anything AT ALL? or is everyone feeling at least something that MIGHT be baby? feel very left out. esp as i thought i felt baby the other nite but clearly didnt. :cry:

here is my weekly progress photos- ive 100% got a bigger tummy which starts low and feels harder :dance: 

and im a sweet pot! soooo cool :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

that was a bit small so here is week 10 & 18 :dance:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - will you tell us :pink: or :blue: seen as we are not part of the ''real world''? Prettttyyyyy plllleeeaseeeee? i dont know why but im REALLY interested in what your having :rofl:
> 
> we are defo 100% sticking :yellow:..... :( :)
> 
> This new site SUCKS. really do not like it.
> 
> No tummy movement at ALL for me - not even flutters or anything. Anyone else not feeling anything AT ALL? or is everyone feeling at least something that MIGHT be baby? feel very left out. esp as i thought i felt baby the other nite but clearly didnt. :cry:
> 
> here is my weekly progress photos- ive 100% got a bigger tummy which starts low and feels harder :dance:
> 
> and im a sweet pot! soooo cool :dance:

FT - You just might have an anterior placenta where the placenta is in front - thus preventing you from feeling baby as early as you would like. From what I have read I don't think you are really expected to feel anything until like 20-22 weeks! Don't fret my pet! :)

Bump looks great!!!! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Havent decided whether to tell you laddies in the 'virtual' world....i only have one work colleague on here that i made friends with on here way back, she is 3 weeks ahead of me and i am sure she wont tell anyone if she spots it on here.

Hubby says i can tell you all though :haha:

So undecided :winkwink:

Dont worry about feeling anything yet ft...my midwife says average is between 18-20 weeks espec for the first. I am not convinced i have felt bubba yet....sure its just stretching. May have a poke tonight as per wondertwins advice :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> that was a bit small so here is week 10 & 18 :dance:

Fab bump!!!!!! Cos it looks like mine :haha:. Will get a pic up very soon


----------



## firsttimer1

yay :)

i hope i feel movement soon tho :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT great bump photo's can definitely see a difference in 6 weeks. I'm going to post my 12 week and 16 week photo's... I can feel a difference and see it myself but does it look much different in the two pictures?
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 0









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna i can defo see a difference! :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok good, glad it's not just my imagination :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Defo see a difference joanna. I am transferring photos using my phone so cant work out how to post them side by side 

Oh i chickened out of handing in my voluntary redundancy request today :nope:. Not sure why as it was a perfect opportunity, hr manager on her own and everyone gone home. Last minute doubts i guess....got til friday. Keep thinking i must be barmy :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

so mitch are you 100% going to hand it in? x


----------



## harrybaby

Hello ladies, gosh you take your eyes of this thread for 2 seconds and BAM theres like 20 new pages!! Glad your all doing well, ive started feeling movements, they feel like twitches its so cute. I am really showing and have a really pointy bump!! Cant work out if im carrying high or if all my insides have been pushed up haha.

This is week 8 and week 17+2
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-08-10 at 19.39.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









Photo on 2011-10-12 at 19.43 #2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> so mitch are you 100% going to hand it in? x

I think so...its alot of money...enough so that even if i dont find another job for a couple ofyears, we'd be better off than most. Plus i hate my job.....i will defo by either looking around for another job towards end of mat leave or immediately when i am back so seems better to take cash

Only thing i am slightlyconcerns about is that my company is more likely to let me come back 4 daysa week rather than a new employer

Neat bump harrybaby x


----------



## wondertwins

FT, Joanna and Harrybaby- Great bump progression shots!!! 

Harrybaby- To me, it looks like you're carrying a bit high. I am definitely carrying high (and I have the outtie to prove it). On the one hand it's good because there's not quite as much stretching and pressure in the down-there regions. On the other hand, it means your lungs get smooshed sooner. :/

Mitch- Get those pictures up!! :) 

I just discovered a great benefit to the new layout! If you are typing a reply in the "Go Advanced" panel, you can scroll down and see the other messages in the thread. This is brilliant for preggo-brained people like me who can't seem to remember what I was going to say for more than 15 seconds. :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am not happy cant hear babys heart beat and dont feel like my bumps changed if anything its gone down :(


----------



## 2nd time

xdaniellexpx said:


> am not happy cant hear babys heart beat and dont feel like my bumps changed if anything its gone down :(

ring your midwife hope everything i ok


----------



## waula

hey ladies... lovely to catch up. whoever said swamp crotch - amazing, had me giggling for hours!!!
all seems to have calmed down at my end, no more spotting and been getting pokes on and off! cut down my hours at work for the next few weeks then going back full time 8-6 but lighter duties (ie office work) from 3-6pm, really relieved...

so harrybaby - thats an amazing bump! here's mine from week 16 and then this week - not sure if there's much difference but i feel like there's less room in there!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0717.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









photo.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 2nd time

they wont hink your mad and you shoul have a number on your notes


----------



## waula

Hope all ok danielle - i don't have a doppler so not sure i've got much advice but after having a scare i wouldn't hesitate giving midwife a ring, best to get some reassurance. xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

il c how i go in the moring doppler is picking up placenter herd the heart beat for about 2 secs i think just hope its laying in a awkward possistion :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

gona have another go in 5 mins its not the best of dopplers only an angle sounds x


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Danielle, hope all is okay.

Lovely bumps, laddies! Waula, you are so cute!

I still don't have one. Went to my check-up this morning and have put on no weight since 12 weeks. Heard the heartbeat, but I got the feeling the doctor thought I would be more impressed. I listen to it all the time, I'm sorry!

My 20-week appointments are 11-9 and 11-11. The one on the 9th is going to be the better ultrasound. 

Debating whether to go for my gender reconfirm. I guess I'm feeling lazy because I just want to chill at home. But what I really need to do is put laundry away. Yuck!


----------



## redsox

Danielle - I don't have a doppler, but know how fickle they can be. I guarantee babe is just lying in a weird position. Don't get yourself in knots over this one. : )

Also my bump DEFINITELY shrank around week 15-16 and now has come back out a bit, but is hard as opposed to squishy bloat. I think it seems everything is moving along just fine for you. :)


----------



## citymouse

Okay, I'm going in tomorrow afternoon. Most of you will be in bed by the time I'm finished. It's sort of silly, not like the 10% doubt has kept me from buying or sewing girl baby stuff (or referring to her... uh, baby... as "she")!


----------



## mitchnorm

Citymouse - i was the same at midwife appt.....wasnt allexcited by heartbeat...i had heard it the day before ha ha

Has bnb changed AGAIN its doijg my head in now


----------



## 2nd time

xdaniellexpx said:


> gona have another go in 5 mins its not the best of dopplers only an angle sounds x

drink something cold i shoul liven bubba up


----------



## looley

Hello ladies!! How are you all. Good I hope. Interesting to see everyone trying to decide whether to find out the sex.
Decisions decisions!! Bump really achy and shooting pains again this week but midwife said it's all the stretching. Rubbish.

Well we had the 20week scan this morning. :happydance: All went well :thumbup:
Baby was very very very wriggly!!The sonogropher was brilliant and went through everything showing us each part of the babys body and if it was ok, the heart and chambers, kidneys,legs, arms,fingers,toes,bladder (full of wee sher said!!ha ha),spine,face,nose,neck,size of head etc.

She measured all and told us if it was in the normal range and we saw the screen the whole time. When she got to the heart she stopped speaking!! Both hubbie and I started to panic but she said "oh sorry if I stop speaking Im really really concentrating, but nothing is wrong, the heart is working normally and looks normal too". Then she sent us to the waiting room whilst she filled in my notes and then she called me back in!!!! Thankfully she needed to rescan me because the baby was so wriggly she didn't get a clear enough shot of one arm.Phew!! But it was fine.She asked us if we wanted to know the sex and we said no! So Team:yellow: !! Feel more relaxed now and less anxious I am really am a mad worrier. XXXLooleyXX


----------



## tiggerz

Looley - fabulous news!!! Glad baby is healthy - always such a great milestone that 20 wk scan!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Looley that's great!

This site seems to have changed again, it's completely different on my iPhone. Can't add any smilies or thanks and it hides all the signatures. Hope it doesn't stay like this, I can hardly read it.
Great bumps all. I've still not posted a picture, can't seem to take one of myself that shows anything!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ah sorted. There was an option to view desktop layout at the bottom of the page!


----------



## citymouse

Looley, glad all was well, but team yellow... harrumph! You ladies had better plan on updating from the hospital bed, is all I can say!


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Looley, glad all was well, but team yellow... harrumph! You ladies had better plan on updating from the hospital bed, is all I can say!

Ditto!!!


----------



## emera35

Hey ladies!

Way to tired to catch up after my 13 hour shift at work, but just checking in to say hi :hi: and general :hugs: to all!! x


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins - that feature isnt new hun; that was there with the old layout too (scrolling down and reading others messages) :hugs:

danielle - have you been finding the HB easily until now? baby has soooo much space to move in still that it can still be hard to find them. Esp with an angelsounds as i dont think they are THAT sensitive hun xxx My tummy seems to get bigger and smaller - are u sure its not just bloat and water retention? xxx my tummy went up and down for ages xxx try not to worry :hugs: xxx

waula - great bump :)

Looley - haha i didnt know you were team :yellow: i thought we were going to have another pink or blue added. But CONGRATS on a healthy baby and for being half way through pregnancy! FABULOUS!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Fantastic news on scan Looley :thumbup: but :nope: for team yellow :winkwink:. You know how inquisitive we are :winkwink:

I am not really nervous about 20 week scan....always just seen it as a milestone for finding out sex but reading up on it they check for all sorts. Probably best i didnt know thaa for a while as i am a worry wart:nope:


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats on great scan Looley :hugs:

Well for all you nosey parkers.........baby glowie is a BOY

I am over the moon, burst into tears when she told us :blush: I've got 2 girls so I'm super excited. I've also got an anterior placenta which explains why I'm only feeling wiggles and not full blown kicks :wacko:

anyway here he is :flower:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000199.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000203.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

glow that is AMAZING! congrats!!! xxxxxx :dance: team :blue: for you then! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

we are all even on :pink: VS :blue: :dance:


----------



## looley

GLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ahhhhhhhhh brill news, how exciting!!!! Fab pics too glow! :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Glowstar! Gorgeous scan pics!


----------



## lauraclili

Excellent news on the scans ladies. Congrats!

x


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Sweet Potato day FT!!!


----------



## citymouse

Oh my gosh, tomorrow Looley and Kelly are going to be cantaloupes!


----------



## citymouse

Has anybody else done any sort of closet clean-out to store away the clothes that don't fit at the moment? 

I think I have lots of shirts that will probably get me through the next couple of months... the problem is that they're close-fitting so they accentuate the chub. Come on, bump! 

The most depressing thing is thinking, "Oh, maybe I can slip into those pants (trousers, obviously) for another couple of weeks..." and being so, so wrong!

Oh, btw, I asked my doctor about the sharp pain I had the other night that then made my uterus go hard for a while, and she said a ligament pain could make your uterus cramp up and it was no big deal. Just in case it happens to anybody else!


----------



## em2656

Congratulations Glow, beautiful scan pics.

Em xxx


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats on baby *blue *glowie!!!

FT- You mean that feature has been there all along? Ha ha ha. I guess I'm just slow. :blush:

Citymouse- I did a huge closet clean out a few weeks back. It was getting too frustrating (depressing) to see all of those clothes, try them on and then realize they do not fit. So I packed it all up and put it in the attic. I now have tons of room!

Cantaloupes for Loo and Kelly? WOW. That is really impressive.


----------



## pristock230

Glow - Congrats on you little boy! that's so exciting, I can't wait until we find out - 22 more days!

Loo - congrats on the great scan, good job on not finding out too! I don't have the will power to now know, good for you!


----------



## kymied

I'm going to go back and read today's posts but I had to share this first.
Today I went to our local farm to pick up my share of produce. Today's share included 3lbs of sweet potatoes. The first potato was 2lbs. I thought "Oh I *have* to show this to my bump buddies!"

So sweet potato ladies, is this the size of your baby? The board there is in inches and my hand is for comparison.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/kymied/sweetpotato.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Good Lord! That is one heck of a potato!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello ladies!!!

So had my scan today and everything went well! Baby is totally healthy, Everything in the right spot! 10 fingers and 10 toes! :happydance:

And its a.....................
BOY!!!!!

He is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen! The best part was when the guy zoomed in on his little hand to count fingers, our little man was opening and closing his hand like he was waving to us. Best moment of my life! :cloud9:

So here is my gorgeous little guy:


Also thought I would include some pics of the nursery so far:


And my 'bump' today! 18weeks on the dot:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for great scans today!!!!!

congrats on the boys wouldluv and glow!!!!:happydance::blue::blue:

wouldluv- love the bump and nursery


----------



## citymouse

Yay, wouldluvabub! Aren't the little hands amazing? Congrats on your boy! And I love the color of your nursery wall! Nice and bright!


----------



## wouldluvabub

citymouse said:


> Yay, wouldluvabub! Aren't the little hands amazing? Congrats on your boy! And I love the color of your nursery wall! Nice and bright!

Ohhh it was so so so amazing!!!! Just seeing him move around in there and to see the hand moving in such detail.. Can't even explain how it makes you feel!!! And thanks I love my nursery too!!! Got lot's more to go in there :)


----------



## MsCrow

Huge congratulations to you both Wouldluv and Glow, how lovely to have found out and you both have some ace scan photos.

Our 12 weeks scan isn't brilliant except for being able to see a hand of fingers and a thumb. That makes e smile everytime.

Citymouse, I hope to sort out my wardrobe this weekend though god knows where the clothes will go. Some do need to be culled for ebay anyway. I have storage boxes but they house my really special pieces. Anyway, it's hardly like I have a voluminous maternity wardrobe to add in. Bought a gross beige maternity top for £1 last week in our local Emmaus. It is now a ravishing violet, thank you Dylon.

Well I think I have a bump, it's there when I lie on my back, in fact, acupuncture was quite uncomfortable lying on my back until I tilted my hips over to my left a little bit. MrC smiled and said hello to the baby. I gently freaked out. I think I'm still coming to terms with the fact that there's actually a baby in there....my body is no longer just mine. Yet, when I lie on our bed with my hand on my stomach there is a strange peace.

18 weeks today.


----------



## Glowstar

Quick reply as on my phone and the board looks weird! Luvabub, yay for team blue!! LOVE your nursery!! My little man was in a proper fetal position arms side of his head legs crossed. He had the umbilical cord over his shoulder LOL!! My placenta was in the way so was tricky to get good pics. Xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

huge potato kymied! i think i can be certain when i say my 'sweet potato' is not that big!


wouldluvabub - congrats on the boy bump, and lovely nursery and scan photo

Congrats also to Glow - boy bump too!!

how funny that we have equal boy bumps to girl bumps at the mo.

i am staying team yellow but will obviously update you lot as soon as baby is born! lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Wouldluv and glow - congratulations on your baby boys....i want one now!!!!! Still have 2 weeks to go to find out....wish i could go private but i did have 2 early scans private so should save my cash. So exciting!!!!

Citymouse -i had a clearout of wardrobe a few weeks ago....all stuff thats not going to fit for a long while and summer stuff went in the loft......the week before we had a heatwave here :haha: :dohh:. Had a couple of items left so all good. To be honest it hasnt cleared up as much room as i thought......not sure where i crammed everything :haha:

Well today is an assignment day...determined to get it well on the way to completion...getting a bit nervous :wacko:. Want to submit before hubbys birthday next weekend so i can relax.


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all.

Wow, i sneak off to bed and the board goes mad! 

Congratulations Wouldluv and Glowstar on your :blue: Lucky guess when painting the nursery Wouldluv! 

I've put most of my clothes into the bag my maternity pillow came in, and shoved it under the bed. I'm also going to put a few things on ebay, mainly going out stuff I either won't fit into again ever (because it already only fitted if i didn't eat for a week) or won't be using as I won't be partying as often! I can then use the paypal funds to buy maternity clothes instead!

Kymied - that was a huge potato - like the one I bought earlier this week which weighed just under 1kg! Even the lady on the till looked shocked!:shock:

2 weeks today until my 20 week scan, can't wait to see baby again especially as i'm not feeling anything (damn anterior placenta :growlmad:)


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats on all the gender scans! 2 more sleeps til mine :happydance:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Congrats to all the ladies who have had there gender scans
We are 3 weeks tommorow - so excited to see our little one again 

My warobe is just sitting there - its built in and huge - i can still fit in my tops but not trousers so hiding them to the back 
Who know when ill fit back in them 

Lx


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning Ladies &#8211; Loving all the bump pictures and the fact that we are all now well and truly pregnant and showing!

Well done on staying team yellow Looley, glad to hear everything is going really well with the baby! 

And agreed that we need to update from hospital beds on what we have lol (me included if I stay team yellow, still not sure what we are doing, I think I want to know more than I don&#8217;t know though)

Congrats as well glowstar and Wouldluvabub on being team blue!! Wonder what the numbers will end up being once all the bubs are born with the boy to girl ratio?


I had a very weird evening, got home from work and was cooking tea when I started to get a weird pain my belly, turned into muscle spasms that had me doubled over, though not in much pain, were coming every 10-15 minuets and after a couple I panicked and rung the midwife &#8211; turns out I was having Braxton Hicks! They lasted about an hour and were quite scary. The midwife said it was nothing to worry about though unless they got very painful or lasted more than an hour, if they did I was to call her back but they were fine. I felt the baby move in-between them though and afterwards so I'm all ok now. Actually think it was quite exciting when I look back at it! haha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies i heard baby again last night thank god is any 1 elses bean always on the same side ? 13 days till my gender scann wooo

congrats on ur :blue: scans :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

danielle, i don't have a doppler so not sure if baby is alway on the same side but the movements always seem to be on the same side now. I get pokes or kicks low on my right hand side. 

I'm glad you found the heartbeat though and everything is ok! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i just think ive had no pains no bleeding if i didnt have the doppler i wouldnt no so stop beeing a foool ha


----------



## littleANDlost

thats kinda the reason i didn't get a doppler, i knew i would panic if i couldn't hear the heart beat straight away. I've only heard the heart beat once though and i wish i could hear it more. 
Once you start feeling movement you wont worry as much I'm sure.


----------



## x-amy-x

ive got a doppler and listen in about once a week unless im havin bleeding in which case i'll do a quick check. Its a good thing for me or i'd always be at the hospital x


----------



## wondertwins

Yay for team :blue: Wouldluv!!! 

Kymied- OMG!!!! That sweet potato is huge! That's the problem with using fruits and vegetables for the sizes. They're so different from place to place and season to season. I also have to keep reminding myself that the babies are only the _length _of the fruit... not the girth/weight. :) Instead I envision the weight in terms of shots of liquor. This week, my boys are about 2.5 shot glasses full of tequila. Tequila seems most appropriate since they're avocados this week. :haha:

Today, I am committed to getting some real work done. I have been so unmotivated lately. However, DH and I have our mini-honeymoon next week, so I need to get caught up!!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## em2656

Congratulations Wudluv, another baby boy!

Loving the nursary too.

Afm- Had our 16 week midwife appointment yesturday, which went well and was very uneventful.

The builders started on our cellar conversion on Monday and it's probably going to take about 6 weeks all in all as it's a double cellar (going to be another 2 bedrooms so the kids can have one each). Just got to get used to all the noise and wave bye bye to my afternoon naps :( It'll be worth it in the end.

3 weeks until our 20 week scan! Can't wait to see our little girl again, really hoping to get a clearer scan pic this next as the one from the gender scan was pants!
Anyone know if there's anything we can do to try and get a clearer pic? Is it more or less water we should drink? or something else all together.

Have a great day girls

Emma x


----------



## littleANDlost

I am liking the idea of having the babies weight compared to shots! :)


----------



## littleANDlost

Em2656 - my fist scan pictures (13 weeks) were really really clear (though the baby would not turn around so it was just the back of it lol) I drank a hell of a lot of water, but then got told my bladder was to full so had to wee and then went back and got these pictures. Not really sure what makes the diference though
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









baby two.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wondertwins

L&L- I have always loved the scan pic in your signature. Every time I see it I think it looks like the statuette they give out at the Oscars. Maybe you have a little movie star in there. :)


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats 'wouldluvabub' :blue: :happydance:





citymouse said:


> Oh my gosh, tomorrow Looley and Kelly are going to be cantaloupes!




wondertwins said:


> Cantaloupes for Loo and Kelly? WOW. That is really impressive.

I defo feel as big as a cantaloupe! :wacko:

Really want to take a photo from my webcam, but cant work out how? :comp: I have done it before! :wacko:



looley said:


> Hello ladies!! So Team:yellow: !! Feel more relaxed now and less anxious I am really am a mad worrier. XXXLooleyXX

Congrats ~ Glad all went well :happydance::baby::yellow:



Glowstar said:


> Congrats on great scan Looley :hugs:
> 
> Well for all you nosey parkers.........baby glowie is a BOY
> 
> I am over the moon, burst into tears when she told us :blush: I've got 2 girls so I'm super excited.

How lovely ~ I was the same after 2 Boys, when they said Girl, I burst into happy tears! :cloud9:



waula said:


> so harrybaby - thats an amazing bump! here's mine from week 16 and then this week - not sure if there's much difference but i feel like there's less room in there!

Lovely bump :kiss: Your jeans look super comfy too, where are they from? :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loolindley - I know you're away visiting, but remembered it's your John Lewis visit today and I'm sat here wondering if you do get cake like at the wedding list visit! For some reason i can't get this out of my mind!!
I think i just need to go and buy a cake.


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks wondertwins! and your right baby does look like the award! I'm so going to be a pushy mum now and get the baby into acting! lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Everyone. 

A huge CONGRATULATIONS to Glowstar and Wouldluvabub on the baby BOYS!!! So excited and happy for you both. 

Also, Congraulations to Loo on the wonderful scan. Glad a few of us are staying team yellow... though it wont be me lol. Sounds so amazing to be able to see all the little details of your little one, I think we could see wiggly fingers on my 12 week scan but it wasn't as detailed as yours it sounds.

Citymouse: thanks for reminding me... I need to go through my closet too and remove clothing that doesn't fit. I tried on a pair of stretchy pants today (none maternity clothing) and they no longer fit :( So looks like I am down to 3 pairs that fit now haha.


----------



## KellyC75

Had my 20 week scan today & all was looking good, so relieved :cloud9:

And....................She is still a Girl! :pink: :dance: 

My 20 week bump :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







20 Weeks ~ DD2.png
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats Kelly :) Love the baby bump!


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou ~ :hugs:

Just had a thought, i'll show you all my 16 week & 20 week comparison pics:
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks with DD2.png
File size: 26 KB
Views: 42









20 Weeks ~ DD2.png
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 42


----------



## littleANDlost

:( Joanna, i have one pair of work trousers that fit and a pair of my OH's jeans and one pair of leggings! I really need to go shopping lol! I don't want to clear my wardrobe out though, I'll need them all again soon (hopefully i'll fit back into them)


----------



## littleANDlost

WOW KELLY! your 20 week bump is bloody amazing!! xx


----------



## waula

kelly - the jeans are Next maternity and are awesome!!!! xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Woohoo, Kelly! Congrats on being team :pink:!


----------



## citymouse

Omg, it's going to be 98 degrees here today! That's 37 degrees Celsius. :sick:

Where's the fainting smiley?


----------



## littleANDlost

my bump is all out at the front today, it's kinda pointy! My family thought i was having a boy as it was very round and all around but if you go by the size/shape of the bump i think it's a girl in there today lol. Does anyone elses bump change very much?


----------



## littleANDlost

:( citymouse thats bloody hot! Think you need to strip to as little as possible and eat ice! lol


----------



## KellyC75

waula said:


> kelly - the jeans are Next maternity and are awesome!!!! xxxx


I have the Next maternity jeans but mine dont have that blue band...Mine are these:

https://www.next.co.uk/g47172s1#395863g47

Can you please tell me the catalogue number, so I can order some please :flower:

Although, thinking about it....I need mine in Short (as im a short ass!) Mayby thats why I couldnt order the ones you have! :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

littleANDlost said:


> :( citymouse thats bloody hot! Think you need to strip to as little as possible and eat ice! lol

I'll just be inside with the air conditioner blasting all day!

And won't be letting the dog wander around sniffing when I take him out.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Kelly, your 16 week bump is bigger than my 16 week one... but this isn't your first pregnancy right? I guess it really is true, second/third pregnancies you show much sooner. What a beautiful bump, I can't wait to be showing more! :)

LittleandLost - Get shopping lol... I have one pair of jeans and 2 pairs of work pants that fit... all are maternity and I think I need more... I don't wear dresses or skirts, esp in winter, so I will need to get a couple more pairs to get me through the winter. Boy is maternity clothes shopping expensive lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow Kelly that is a proper bump! It seems rounder than your 16 week one rather than further out if that makes sense?


----------



## littleANDlost

Joanna - my work trousers are maternity ones from new look and were 12 quid, which i thought was a bargin. I don't want to spend loads of money on it which is why I&#8217;m trying to hold out and washing these loads lol. I need a coat for the winter as well but all the ones I&#8217;ve seen are 50 odd quid! 

Citymouse - Don't let yourself get to hot and uncomfortable! Put that air con on high!


----------



## wondertwins

Citymouse- WOW. That's really hot especially for October!! I'll be in LA next Thursday so the weather better behave by then!


----------



## OriginalDoll

Hey Ladies :)
Just wanted to share, my OH and I go in on Nov 8th to find out the gender :) I can not wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We had a great appointment the other day and chose to be seen by a midwife instead of a doctor. Which made me and the OH happy, since our bad experience with the pervy doctor lol


----------



## littleANDlost

Originaldoll- Glad you had a better experience with the midwife! it's awesome knowing the date of the gender scan but then you have to wait for it lol. hopefully the time will fly by for you xx


----------



## OriginalDoll

littleANDlost said:


> Originaldoll- Glad you had a better experience with the midwife! it's awesome knowing the date of the gender scan but then you have to wait for it lol. hopefully the time will fly by for you xx

I hope it will fly by too :) So far, its draggin hehe


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm sure it'll be here in no time. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Mine is dragging too......13 days to go!!! 26th October seems ages away :nope:


----------



## littleANDlost

it will come quicker than you think, mine was dragging for ages but it now only 5 days away!!!! eeek!


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> it will come quicker than you think, mine was dragging for ages but it now only 5 days away!!!! eeek!

Sooo have to decided whether you are finding out or still sitting on the yellow fence :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mine's dragging too. Now wishing i'd asked for it on the Monday instead of thinking that having a scan on my birthday would be a lovely present!


----------



## 2nd time

i have bump pain today my bump is really hurting a the botom no other symptoms except my spd is back earlier than last time aghhh cant wait to fin out what i am having


----------



## Joannaxoxo

littleANDlost said:


> Joanna - my work trousers are maternity ones from new look and were 12 quid, which i thought was a bargin. I don't want to spend loads of money on it which is why Im trying to hold out and washing these loads lol. I need a coat for the winter as well but all the ones Ive seen are 50 odd quid!
> 
> Citymouse - Don't let yourself get to hot and uncomfortable! Put that air con on high!

Wow 12 quid is a great bargin. We have so little maternity clothing in our town we have to drive an hour into the city to get maternity clothing... they are also not that cheap. I think my two pairs of work pants cost me about $40/each (about 20 pounds I think). Which certainly adds up quickly. 

I did manage to get a maternity winter coat, though it was not a bargin but is going to be certainly worth the money!


----------



## KellyC75

Joannaxoxo said:


> Kelly, your 16 week bump is bigger than my 16 week one... but this isn't your first pregnancy right? I guess it really is true, second/third pregnancies you show much sooner. What a beautiful bump, I can't wait to be showing more! :)

Your right, this is my 4th Child :baby::baby::baby::baby:

I did show quicker with my DS2....Seemed to take ages with DS1 & also took ages to feel movement :brat:


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Mine's dragging too. Now wishing i'd asked for it on the Monday instead of thinking that having a scan on my birthday would be a lovely present!

Is yours 27th October - day after mine? Just had a peep on front page of thread....Are you finding out sex as you are down as :yellow:


----------



## blessedmomma

kelly- thats a gorgeous bump!!!!!!!!:happydance: im gonna wait til 20 weeks and take another one of mine.

i know what you ladies mean about it taking ages for your gender scans to come. i have 18 days left, but it seems so far away. boo!:growlmad:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - yep 27th (I could have had it any day that week though) and i'm definitely staying yellow. No question about it at all in my mind!


----------



## KellyC75

lozza1uk said:


> Mitch - yep 27th (I could have had it any day that week though) and i'm definitely staying yellow. No question about it at all in my mind!

Mitch is not gonna be happy! :haha:


----------



## waula

KellyC75 said:


> waula said:
> 
> 
> kelly - the jeans are Next maternity and are awesome!!!! xxxx
> 
> 
> I have the Next maternity jeans but mine dont have that blue band...Mine are these:
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/g47172s1#395863g47
> 
> Can you please tell me the catalogue number, so I can order some please :flower:
> 
> Although, thinking about it....I need mine in Short (as im a short ass!) Mayby thats why I couldnt order the ones you have! :dohh:Click to expand...

i think these are the ones... https://www.next.co.uk/g473172s2#377625g47
i'm 5'6" and got the long ones as the regular ones were a tad ankle flappy so if you're shorter i'd go with the regular ones - they're the comfiest jeans i've ever worn and i've been in this pair since week 10!!!! xxx


----------



## citymouse

I'm looking at the US Next site and thinking how weird it is that with all the sewing I do, I've never measured my inseam! 

And that was your random thought for the day, LOL.


----------



## waula

2 weeks today and we'll have had our 20wk scan - so excited about it :happydance: 

anyone else got bump pain today?? :shrug: had it quite bad this morning, different to my normal stretching AF style uterus stretching, felt more on the sides... odd. i blame the poor ligaments in there that would have been once so taut and are on the move!!!

any funny cravings??? i can't get enough pickled beetroot but had completely forgotten its odd effect on the colour of your pee - scared the living daylights out of me when i wiped (yes i've gone back to 1st tri style paranoid wiping after my scare, sorry if TMI!!!!! :blush:) so have been drinking lots of water today, dh scared it would stain the little one hehehehe

xxxxx


----------



## MsCrow

Kelly, you have an amazing bump!

My quest for second hand maternity clothes goes on....I just can't bring myself to pay full whack for something so transitory. 6 black dresses to be accessorised with shawls would do me....

I'm sorry about the scare Waula but you did just make me laugh, beetroots satisfy my puerile sense of humour when I see red wee and poo.

OK, here's today's progression upload though quite frankly, the bump I thought was so apparent just looks like a fatty version of me compared to bumps on here!
 



Attached Files:







progressionweb.png
File size: 295.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## KellyC75

waula said:


> any funny cravings??? i can't get enough pickled beetroot
> 
> dh scared it would stain the little one hehehehe
> 
> xxxxx

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

That really is a funny craving Waula! lol Love what your DH said about it staining your baby lol. 

No funny cravings for me... just have my old appetite back which is the best :)


----------



## mitchnorm

KellyC75 said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Mitch - yep 27th (I could have had it any day that week though) and i'm definitely staying yellow. No question about it at all in my mind!
> 
> Mitch is not gonna be happy! :haha:Click to expand...

Too right...i am inpatient to know what everyones having :haha:

Mscrow - you are still enviably slim....so lucky. You are going to have a neat little bump all the way through and snap back into shape....a friend at work did that. Soooo lucky :haha:


----------



## citymouse

MsCrow, your bump/fatty version looks like the skinniest non-preg version of me (who, by the way, hasn't been seen in the building since 2009).


----------



## MsCrow

Bloomin 'eck, missed the bit about Waula's baby being strained red, that's hilarious.

But, a possibility? :haha:

Thanks Mitch, I'd like to think so but I am likely to battle the family genes! Citymouse, I promise I look far curvier front on....I have wonky ribs (playing a violin from early age), as my tattooist liked to mention, so it's a bit of an optical illusion.


----------



## KellyC75

Wow MsCrow ~ You have a great figure :kiss: & Mitch is right, bet you 'snap' right back into shape after baby :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

_*evening ladies!*_

*wuldluv* - congrats on joining team :blue: ! Great news :)

*Lozza* - stupid Q im sure but how do you know if you have an anterior placenta? did u see it at 12w scan? i cant feel baby at all but this wasnt mentioned at my 12w scan (the placenta i mean)?

*waula* - i had sharp pains today so doppler came out when home - HB was there :dance:

*MICTH *- YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOOO TELLING US THE GENDER!

*crow *- defo got bump progression!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> _*evening ladies!*_
> 
> *wuldluv* - congrats on joining team :blue: ! Great news :)
> 
> *Lozza* - stupid Q im sure but how do you know if you have an anterior placenta? did u see it at 12w scan? i cant feel baby at all but this wasnt mentioned at my 12w scan (the placenta i mean)?
> 
> *waula* - i had sharp pains today so doppler came out when home - HB was there :dance:
> 
> *MICTH *- YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOOO TELLING US THE GENDER!
> 
> *crow *- defo got bump progression!

Mmmmmm maybe i wont with all these :yellow: on here :haha:


----------



## citymouse

I asked the doctor doing the scan whether my placenta was right or left, and he said "posterior."


----------



## citymouse

mitchnorm said:


> Mmmmmm maybe i wont with all these :yellow: on here :haha:

You could just private message it to the girls who are sharing. :rofl:


----------



## waula

mitch i'm doing the same as you, finding out but keeping it between me and dh - does it count telling on here??!! I'm very tempted to....but the power of keeping these peeps in the dark hehhehehhee!! xx


----------



## mitchnorm

I totally agree Waula and citymouse...i like your style....just think about the power!!!!! :winkwink::devil:


----------



## Kel127

Had my 16 week check-up today and got to hear the heartbeat! :cloud9: My 20 week scan is set for Nov. 10th.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> I totally agree Waula and citymouse...i like your style....just think about the power!!!!! :winkwink::devil:

I under-estimated the evilness of you ladies!!!! :rofl: fine - i will just tell you any old gender after my scan so u include me :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all!

can't remember who was asking about bump pain but i have had an itchy bump today! i really hope it isnt because the skin is stretching too much = stretch marks!!! aaaaaah!

plus im gutted because mothercare have cancelled one of my orders of baby clothes that i was supposed to pick up on saturday. no cute bear snow suit or white knitted dungarees for me... boo


----------



## citymouse

I'm pretty sure doing that would make you go absolutely insane, FT! You'd lie awake at night thinking, "Am I right? Am I wrong? Am I right? Am I wrong?"


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i have only been told where the placenta was in 2 pregnancies. once when i didnt feel baby til 26 weeks. i was worried and dr did a scan and said the placenta was in the way of feeling him move. he was my 3rd, so should have felt him earlier. and in my 4th when the placenta was right next to my cervix and they had to monitor it to make sure it moved up before delivery or i would have needed a section. if i were you, i would just ask at your 20 wk scan where it is. some women dont feel baby til much later in their first pregnancy though and could just be normal for you. the uterus gets stretched out thinner with each pregnancy so if i get pregnant anymore i wont be surprised if i feel baby after my bfp:dohh:

mitch- im telling gender, so i wanna know lol!!!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Kel127 said:


> Had my 16 week check-up today and got to hear the heartbeat! :cloud9: My 20 week scan is set for Nov. 10th.

Congrats Kel, going to hear my baby's heartbeat on Monday, it must be so exciting to hear! Your 20 week scan will come quick enough, will you be finding out the gender?


----------



## Kel127

Joannaxoxo said:


> Kel127 said:
> 
> 
> Had my 16 week check-up today and got to hear the heartbeat! :cloud9: My 20 week scan is set for Nov. 10th.
> 
> Congrats Kel, going to hear my baby's heartbeat on Monday, it must be so exciting to hear! Your 20 week scan will come quick enough, will you be finding out the gender?Click to expand...

Yes I'm finding out the gender. I'm too impatient to wait. :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

i have been having braxton hicks the last couple of days. they dont hurt yet, but i know they will double me over in a couple months so not looking forward to it. :nope:


----------



## beanzz

I thought I was due on the 18th March turns out I was 4 days ahead so due 14th now yay! :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Yay for Kel and Blessedmomma for deciding to find out AND to share it with us. :)

I just realized I am supposed to go to an oyster roast with DH tonight. I know it's okay to eat "cooked" oysters, but I wonder if these count? I read somewhere that shellfish have to be "firm" which presumably rules out steamed oysters, but maybe not roasted. Hmmmm. I think I should eat a little something before we go so that I don't spend the entire evening lusting after the tasty oysters.


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins - I've had deep fried oysters and was fine. They were so good!

FT - re the anterior placenta I was told at my 12 wk scan, plus it's written on my notes from that scan (did u get any notes that had measurements of baby on?)

I'm quite happy for you all not to tell me gender until theyre born, I love surprises! Although it's also a surprise now when you do find out!

MsCrow - I'm with you on not wanting to overspend on clothes I'll only wear for months. eBay is my new friend!


----------



## waula

i will be telling you guys - i will need to tell someone if we're not going to tell family/friends!!! can't wait!!

maternity clothes - i've had a sort out of wardrobe - i blamed it on a summer/winter sort but it was more of a thinny/fatty sort! i've bought a pair of maternity jeans and a pair of work trousers - new look had loads in the sale so bought a few tops but mostly going to try and buy things that aren't too maternity so i can wear them afterwards too eg wrap tops/tie tops and comfy cardies! one of the girls at work is bringing me in a bag of clothes too from her last pregnancy - loving the sharing of clothes and will pass them on once i've done with them!

not had any movement today, looking forward to it being a bit more regular and less gas-like!!!
xxx


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> _*evening ladies!*_
> 
> *wuldluv* - congrats on joining team :blue: ! Great news :)
> 
> *Lozza* - stupid Q im sure but how do you know if you have an anterior placenta? did u see it at 12w scan? i cant feel baby at all but this wasnt mentioned at my 12w scan (the placenta i mean)?
> 
> *waula* - i had sharp pains today so doppler came out when home - HB was there :dance:
> 
> *MICTH *- YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOOO TELLING US THE GENDER!
> 
> *crow *- defo got bump progression!

Try not to worry FT I seriously didn't feel my first until around 19 weeks and it was only little flutters...didn't really get proper kicks until well past 20 weeks and my placenta was posterior :winkwink:

Kel your 20 weeks scan is the same day as mine :thumbup::hugs:

OMG got so excited today I bought something blue :blush:


----------



## crowned

What a lot to catch up on today! I am LOVING all these bump photos, and quite jealous, actually! Harrybaby, I'm pretty sure my bump now (at 17 +2) looks exactly like your ten week on, NOT your 17+2 one! I'm so tired of it being itty bitty and people not believing that I'm 17 weeks pregnant. "You still don't have a bump, do you?" Hopefully soon, though!

I sorted out my clothes too. I got a bunch of hand-me-down maternity clothes and didn't have room for them, so I had to box up a bunch of my regular clothes that just aren't going to fit for a while. Speaking of which, I had the most wonderful surprise from my SIL who sent money and a coupon for mat clothes today! I never said a word about any of it, but she's just darling and SO generous!

After asking all of you what to do, I did go ahead and call the midwife's office, and they said that they had put a request in to the hospital for my 20 week scan and just hadn't heard back yet, but that they would let me know as soon as they heard when it was scheduled for. So I guess the wait continues!


----------



## wondertwins

Glowstar said:


> OMG got so excited today I bought something blue :blush:

Awww. So happy for you. That's the most fun thing about finding out!!!


----------



## emera35

evening Ladies!


There is some lovely bumpage of such a variety of sizes on here. Love it! I find it so wonderful how differently we all show! I think its amazing that i can look like the back end of a bus already, and that people with different physiques can hide the same sized baby away like a lovely little secret! :flower: Our bodies are all doing such an amazing thing, love love love it!!


Maternity clothes wise, i've had so little to buy, i hadn't even packed half of them away from last time, i gained so much weight from no. 1 that my old clothes are still packed up, and i was wearing a few maternity clothes, and other baggy comfy stuff for the last couple of years :blush: I really need my sense of style back!! Thats why i've bought some material i love, and i'm making myself some nice things to cheer me up :thumbup:

I have all sorts of pains! I get Braxton Hicks everyday, and did before too, i'm also having those fun "help i need some sort of scaffolding to hold up my bump or its going to drop on the floor!" sort of pains, and sharp stabbing and stretching ones too! I was convinced i'd pulled a groin muscle the other day it really hurt! Luckily i think it was just cramping. I really must lay off the heavy lifting at work :wacko:

Movement wise, definately don't panic if you can't feel much yet still! I sometimes get definate movement, and now a few little kicks. I've felt tiny things since about 15 weeks, but really faint and on and off. It was definately much later the first time round. I remember seeing Roh moving and kicking like mad at the 20 week scan and thinking, "how the heck can i not feel that?!?" After about 22 weeks, it was unmistakable and all the time!

I'm definately finding out the gender, i did suggest to OH about staying :yellow: and he looked at me like i was mental and then said "well i'm finding out, i could just not tell you!" Err, no way! So, we'll be finding out :haha:


I'm stuffed, i cooked Teriyaki beef with udon and veggie stirfry with an edemame and pea salad for dinner, yum yum! Just having a hot chocolate and deciding what i'll watch before bed :)

Hope you are all well, and :hugs: to you all x


----------



## Glowstar

I've been asked twice if I'm having TWINS :haha::wacko::wacko:


----------



## emera35

Glowstar, i get that too! I got it last time from the checkout lady in the supermarket, along with many others! If its friends/family joking its fine, but random strangers i find it a bit off, i don't think people really think before they speak, or maybe a baby bump is just like an off switch for peoples socially acceptable statements filter? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol emera- my DH is the same. i mentioned for the last 3 that i was considering not finding out and he says the same thing every time, he is finding out no matter what i do. he even said he wouldnt tell anyone else what we were having so it wouldnt be like i was the only one not knowing. it just doesnt seem right to me though. if anyones gonna know, im gonna know lol. and i agree on the perspective of other people not thinking before they say things to a pregnant woman. what is that all about? i have never walked up to a pregnant lady and said, "wow your huge," or tried to rub on their belly. where do these people come from??? who has taught them manners (or lack there of)???


----------



## citymouse

Every time I read about the bellyrubbers it makes me practice my hand-slapping that much harder, LOL!

For those of you who don't want to find out with DHs who do, have you thought about doing the gender cake thing? (Where the tech puts it in an envelope and you give it to a bakery and they bake you a blue or pink cake depending on the sex?) Then you could have a little surprise ceremony without waiting the whole 20 weeks. 

I just talked to my friend who's a doula and had her add us to her schedule for March! I'm surprised DH agreed because he doesn't always love hanging out with her, but I'm really glad he did because he is SO non-confrontational. I'm always bad cop, and I don't think I'll be able to play bad cop when I'm in labor! What I definitely don't want is to ask him to do something and have him hem and haw. I want somebody who can go get stuff done. 

So yay! Anybody else thinking of having a doula?


----------



## emera35

Citymouse i've considered having a Doula, but i'm not totslly sure yet. It really depends on whether i'm allowed/able to have the home birth i want or not. If i'm here i'd like one, if i'm in hospital i won't bother so much i think. I have a friend already who'll come pick Roh up, so thats not a worry. I think my main reason for not being certain is that i'm kind of expecting a fast labour. Last time was really fast (2hours 20 mins from start to finish including 30 minutes of natural 3rd stage) and it was really intense. I found i didn't really care where i was or who was there as long as OH kept hold of me! I just handed the mw a scrap of paper with the few things that were really important, and the few things i would be seriously unhappy about happening. I'd talked to OH before hand about what he could agree to if things went south, and what he'd have to ask me about first. It worked out ok, i only had to talk twice i think, so yeah, not sure how useful i'd find a doula. Maybe its something i should ask OH about, as he might find it more useful than me :thumbup:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Just a quick note for anyone sitting on the fence about finding out the gender of their little one. I only found out yesterday but am AMAZED by how much closer it has made me feel to my little man. I can't even describe how close I feel to him now, before I knew I found it hard to even believe i was pregnant, even with all the morning sickness... But now I know I see his ultrasound picture and he just melts my heart, when I feel him kick I am seriously floating away to cloud nine. I never considered not finding out the sex but I never believed finding out would be this truly amazing. I feel like after labour and delivery the BIGGEST reward I could get will be to meet him, my beautiful son and just hold him in my arms and never have to let him go. I'd already give my life for him. And I just don't think I'd feel the same if I hadn't found out. If u choose to find out you will NOT be disappointed!


----------



## citymouse

Aw, wouldluvabub, that is so sweet! And FT is going to have a fit! :rofl:

As for me (us)... it's a girl again! 

It was lovely to see her, she looks so different from the scan we had even ten days ago! She was kicking and moving her little arms around. :cloud9:

The whole thing was great except for the nightmarishly small parking lot. I had to have DH park my car and get it out again. Note for the future: a Volvo is bigger than a Prius. :haha: 

Here's a cute little view of her with her knees bent up in front of her and her hand to her head:

https://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1487/20111013161237pdf000.jpg


----------



## rejessa

oops.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Citymouse she is beautiful!! :) wish I got a 3d scan! they told me it would be but then didn't to it! Oh well!!


----------



## crowned

ahhhh... wouldluvabub, I was totally Team Yellow and you're making me doubt myself! DH is having to talk me back onto team yellow now....


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ha ha sorry but I just had to let you guys know how absolutely amazing it is now! I thought it would help me bond more but not a much as this! I found myself talking to my baby without feeling silly for the first time this morning. It's just unexplainable how much it has changed my feelings towards baby. I thought I loved him before but now... I just really can't describe what's happened!! It's just the best feeling in the world!!


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse she is adorable! 

wouldluv- i think thats why my DH will always find out. he is very sweet about our babies anyways, kissing, talking to, and rubbing on my tummy, but he says it changes everything for him to know who is in there. he says it bonds him to the baby so much more that he will never not find out. i have to admit it does change the whole experience. and i think it would be nice to wait too, but i dont feel like im missing out on anything by finding out early :cloud9:


----------



## MsCrow

I totally understand why its wonderful to find out. I love hearing about it when you do....congratulations Citymouse :) I love your scan.

I shall be staying team yellow though. It's a personal thing but I feel very strongly that it's the only time in a small person's life when they have absolutely no expectations or anticipation for who they are or what they will be like. It might sounds silly to some, I intend to feel more separate, partly through fear of becoming too attached if something went wrong, partly because they're not an....well, anything, until they're born. They're suspended in a magical in-between, like standing on the edge of a stage before donning 'themselves'.

I say this all carefully, not wanting to offend because this is just how I feel about my pregnancy. 



emera35 said:


> I find it so wonderful how differently we all show! I think its amazing that i can look like the back end of a bus already, and that people with different physiques can hide the same sized baby away like a lovely little secret! :flower: Our bodies are all doing such an amazing thing, love love love it!!

Loved this.


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse - she's so cute!!! That's such a lovely photo. 

Mscrow - I'm with you on the yellow front although I can see the other point of view. I'd also be a little concerned I was in the 10% that got it wrong which i know is daft!


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Citymouse - she's so cute!!! That's such a lovely photo.
> 
> Mscrow - I'm with you on the yellow front although I can see the other point of view. I'd also be a little concerned I was in the 10% that got it wrong which i know is daft!

An even bigger surprise when it is born then :haha:

We are going neutral on the nursery and alot of clothes anyway (maybe buy a few gender specific items) even though we will find out gender. I am finding out for the same reason as wouldluv but also cos i am really impatient :haha:. Totally respect people who dont find out....wish i was strong willed like that :hugs:

Morning all x x


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> Mscrow - I'm with you on the yellow front although I can see the other point of view. I'd also be a little concerned I was in the 10% that got it wrong which i know is daft!

An even bigger surprise when it is born then :haha:

[/QUOTE]

Exactly!!!:haha: I keep looking at photos on other threads where people have done out their nursery and already put the babies name up on the wall, and I think what if the tech was wrong, or when it comes out it just doesn't look like a "Fred":blush:


----------



## Glowstar

Damn Citymouse I can't see her :nope: will try later on at home :winkwink:

I agree with luvabub my emotions have gone into OVERDRIVE now I know what I'm having!! :cloud9: I keep calling him my little man :blush:

OK I have got over excited and ordered my pram :blush: I'd been looking and we kind of wanted to stick to a sensible budget because I know from experience that before long you just end up buying a buggy as it's just so much easier, plus you get fed up of your pram and want another one anyway :winkwink:

So I ended up getting the Silver Cross 3D system in Charcoal. It's on special offer at the moment on the SC website for £325 including the car seat, changing bag, footmuff, raincover etc! so a complete bargain. I asked Mothercare to price match and they couldn't. For anyone interested in this pram it's still on the website in Charcoal or Coco but also BabiesRUs are doing it for a limited time in Rouge for £299! including car seat and all the extras :winkwink:

So this is what I got https://www.silvercross.co.uk/prams-and-travel-systems/3D-offer/


----------



## littleANDlost

Citymouse that&#8217;s amazing!! Congratulations!!!!!!! Very excited for you!

Has the closed that gap on the team blues again? Does wondertwins boys count as one team blue or two? 

We still don&#8217;t know if we wont find out or not!! Hearing all this news is making me want to, but but but I still would love the surprise at the end of it all! I think we are leaning more towards finding out, well we were yesterday, I think I've woken up today not wanting to know again! Oh man! Only 4 days to decide!!! eeek


----------



## loolindley

Good morning laddies!

Hope you are all well? I am still on my 'holiday' in Stockport, and have been dragged from pram store to pram store by my Mum (who has a mild obsession with rocking cribs oddly (!) and tends to loiter around that section of each store!).

Just had the quickest of scans through the past 30 odd pages, and I'm completely gutted I didn't know about the chocolate orange glitch at tesco's. Life is so unfair! Congrats on the gender scans! More boys!!!!! Fab bumps everyone. Still firmly in team :yellow:

OK I haven't done the quote thing, but in reply to this (I think it was from lozza):

 I know you're away visiting, but remembered it's your John Lewis visit today and I'm sat here wondering if you do get cake like at the wedding list visit! For some reason i can't get this out of my mind!!
I think i just need to go and buy a cake.

Yes, I had my JL nursery advice thingy yesterday, an thought there was no cake, but after we had looked at the prams (we looked at 3 prams for 90 minutes...no lie!), we sat down and I was so confused and bewildered, so I asked if Mum and I could go for a coffee whilst we had a think, and she replied "oh yeah, heres a voucher for 2 coffees and 2 danish's from the cafe! WELL WHY DIDN'T YOU OFFER IT TO ME BEFORE!!!!!!!! :rofl: Anyway, they were delicious!

A possible change of mind on the pram front for me, but not sure, as I appear to be the only person in the world who likes it and doesnt think its pig ugly! I will have to ask my oH's opinion when he gets up here tomorrow.

So today......more pram shopping of course :sigh:


----------



## littleANDlost

Glowstar we looked at geting the 3d but feel in love with the surf! and then saw the bugaboo bee AND THEN saw the bugaboo cameleon and now have no idea what one we want! OH wants the cameleon but it;s very expensive and i think it's to big! but i don;t like the Bee for a newborn, but prefer it to the surf once they turn 6 months! It's all so confusing!


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> Good morning laddies!
> 
> Hope you are all well? I am still on my 'holiday' in Stockport, and have been dragged from pram store to pram store by my Mum (who has a mild obsession with rocking cribs oddly (!) and tends to loiter around that section of each store!).
> 
> Just had the quickest of scans through the past 30 odd pages, and I'm completely gutted I didn't know about the chocolate orange glitch at tesco's. Life is so unfair! Congrats on the gender scans! More boys!!!!! Fab bumps everyone. Still firmly in team :yellow:
> 
> OK I haven't done the quote thing, but in reply to this (I think it was from lozza):
> 
> I know you're away visiting, but remembered it's your John Lewis visit today and I'm sat here wondering if you do get cake like at the wedding list visit! For some reason i can't get this out of my mind!!
> I think i just need to go and buy a cake.
> 
> Yes, I had my JL nursery advice thingy yesterday, an thought there was no cake, but after we had looked at the prams (we looked at 3 prams for 90 minutes...no lie!), we sat down and I was so confused and bewildered, so I asked if Mum and I could go for a coffee whilst we had a think, and she replied "oh yeah, heres a voucher for 2 coffees and 2 danish's from the cafe! WELL WHY DIDN'T YOU OFFER IT TO ME BEFORE!!!!!!!! :rofl: Anyway, they were delicious!
> 
> A possible change of mind on the pram front for me, but not sure, as I appear to be the only person in the world who likes it and doesnt think its pig ugly! I will have to ask my oH's opinion when he gets up here tomorrow.
> 
> So today......more pram shopping of course :sigh:

It was me, thanks, Yippee!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
That's a good enough bribe to get DH along with me sometime soon ha ha.

And thanks for your thread on the 2nd Tri board about prams, am following with interest as my mum mentioned a few weeks ago that when they're walking you don't really need a pram, so the fact that they last until 3 yrs might be a bit redundant. 

Glow - thanks for the link, I keep looking at the SC online and quite like it, I haven't actually looked at any prams in person yet!:dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

Loo....I could have met you for a brew...I'm 2 mins from Stockport :winkwink:
Glad you EVENTUALLY got your cake though :haha:

Little - I liked the Surf it's lovely but price starts to creep up when you add in all the extra's plus the car seat and I just can't justify spending that amount on a pram :winkwink: I'm not a huge fan of the Bugaboo it didn't look very cosy to me and it's really big :shrug: 

FYI I was team yellow with my first two and it hasn't made this one any less special knowing the gender. I was always more interested in what they looked like rather than sex :winkwink:


----------



## 2nd time

i keep thinking how much fun not to find out but then i hink if i dont know i cant get a name ready lol


----------



## 2nd time

i am a mango lol


----------



## littleANDlost

Glow, My MIL has said she will buy us the pram, as she has brought her older to sons theres as well and though i hated the idea to start with my FIL is a very well paid doctor and they can afford it and it would help us so much, she's said not to worrie about the price as long as it's what we wont and does what we need, so though the price is in the back of my mind I'm looking at prams more on the fact that i live in a first floor flat with know lift and no where to store the pram on the ground floor, The bee in that case is the best as it is the lightest and easiest to fold and carry. But even with the cacoon in the bee i don;t think it is enough cover for a new bornbaby. and they are not really very flat in it. Which is why we then looked at the cameleon, which is expensive, and bulky, but quite light and as it comes with a carry cot the baby doesn't need to be strapped in all the time like the would in both the bee and the surf (unless we brought the carry cot for the surf) which i think is better. we've found a deal where you can get the camaeleon the maxi-cosi car seat, the adapters for the car seat and the family fix car seat base for under £1000. which when we sat and worked out a budget right back at 4 weeks is what we expected to pay.


----------



## littleANDlost

congrats on being a mango 2nd time :)


----------



## 2nd time

with d1 i go quinne zapp 3 with maxi coze seat its very light an compact and i have carried the frame seat with baby and my toddler on and off a rain whilst pregnant so it must be ligh coz i am not uper woman lol


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ Citymouse, she is adorable :pink: Congrats :cloud9:


----------



## littleANDlost

My OH doesn't like the quinne he saiys he doesn't think the frame feels safe! i have no idea what he is talking about but we then ruled out the quinne. Bloody men!


----------



## KellyC75

I have the Oyster for my DD....Its great :thumbup: Of course I will have to sell that soon & get a double pushchair, which I have no idea about at all!! :wacko:


----------



## littleANDlost

I think there should be one make of prams/pushchairs/double pushchairs and no choice, so we had to just get the one! would make everything so much easier!


----------



## 2nd time

i need a triple stroller lol


----------



## littleANDlost

good luck with that! lol. Are any old enough to go on buggy board?


----------



## lozza1uk

LittleandLost - one of my best friends has the bugaboo bee (actually 2 do), and she lives in a first floor flat in central london so has to carry it up stairs as well as on to busses regularly. She's really pleased with it, as is my other friend who has one. 
I also think my other friend used hers for the baby to sleep in for the first few months instead of buying a moses basket (she rested it on a moses stand), but can that be right? It doesn't look like a full carrycot to me. I'll check.

Personally i'm not sure about them, think they may be a bit overhyped (although i haven't looked properly yet!)


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> I think there should be one make of prams/pushchairs/double pushchairs and no choice, so we had to just get the one! would make everything so much easier!

Totally Agree!!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

littleANDlost said:


> good luck with that! lol. Are any old enough to go on buggy board?

dd1 will be 24 months dd2 migh be 12 months o for long rips it a bi unfair o make dd1 walk as she is only tiny


----------



## KellyC75

2nd time said:


> i need a triple stroller lol


Geee! :wacko: Thought a double was gonna be hard enough!

How old are your LO's? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

2nd time said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> good luck with that! lol. Are any old enough to go on buggy board?
> 
> dd1 will be 24 months dd2 migh be 12 months o for long rips it a bi unfair o make dd1 walk as she is only tinyClick to expand...

:dohh: Just read this!


----------



## 2nd time

KellyC75 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> good luck with that! lol. Are any old enough to go on buggy board?
> 
> dd1 will be 24 months dd2 migh be 12 months o for long rips it a bi unfair o make dd1 walk as she is only tinyClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Just read this!Click to expand...

alo just checked buggie bord compatability an it no good for he phil an ted


----------



## littleANDlost

2nd time said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> good luck with that! lol. Are any old enough to go on buggy board?
> 
> dd1 will be 24 months dd2 migh be 12 months o for long rips it a bi unfair o make dd1 walk as she is only tinyClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Just read this!Click to expand...
> 
> alo just checked buggie bord compatability an it no good for he phil an tedClick to expand...

How silly is that!! I can't say i've even seena triple one. have you found any?


----------



## 2nd time

just obaby side by side which migh be a bit ricky in the shops lol


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello :flower: I was just wondering if I could join all you lovely ladies due in March ... my baby girl is due on the 20th March xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Lozza - the bee lies flat (ish) and you can then add a cacoon on to it for new borns to be more 'snug', it doesn't attach as such but you put the buckles through it, you also need to keep the baby buckled in at all times so I'm not sure how you could use it as a cot (?) the cameleon does come with a carry cot so could be used for that though. We already have a moses basket now anyway so don't need to worry about that.


----------



## bubs82

Hello ! I don't know how I missed this thread but I'm due 5th march ! My 20 week scan is 21st Oct but after a private scan we know its a BOY !! Can't believe how many of us are in march :D xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Hi Missymoo! welcome to our mad little group! Good luck keeping up, we all talk alot lol! xx

2nd Time, all 3 side by side? i'm not sure i could actualy steer that! And yea shops would be hard to get around. Is there not one where it's two side by side and on under them or somthing??


----------



## littleANDlost

Hi Bubs82! We are quite hard to miss lol.


----------



## KellyC75

MissyMoo88 said:


> Hello :flower: I was just wondering if I could join all you lovely ladies due in March ... my baby girl is due on the 20th March xx


Welcome :wave: & Congrats on :pink:



bubs82 said:


> Hello ! I don't know how I missed this thread but I'm due 5th march ! My 20 week scan is 21st Oct but after a private scan we know its a BOY !! Can't believe how many of us are in march :D xx

Welcome :wave: & Congrats on :blue:


----------



## littleANDlost

so we're still equal on team blue and team pink right? I'm still confused if Wondertwins little boys count as one or two with this tally lol


----------



## x-amy-x

less than 24 hours :happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

x-amy-x said:


> less than 24 hours :happydance:


Do you have a scan tomorrow? Think i may have missed somthing here lol.


----------



## x-amy-x

yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaa lol... btw did you know im having a scan tomorrow. I dunno how im gonna cope for the next 20 or so hours! :lol:


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> less than 24 hours :happydance:

:wohoo: Exciting ~ Cant wait to hear all about it :yipee:


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - FT keeps the front page pretty up to date so you should be able to count the pinks and blues on there!


----------



## lauraclili

So exciting! I love all these scans! I don't have mine until 11.11 - Boo! 

I reckon Wondertwins has got to count as 2 because she could have had one of each...


----------



## wouldluvabub

lauraclili I was just about to say the same thing, if she had one of each she would count as one towards both sides so I think she counts as 2 boys which I believe puts the boys 1 in front..???


----------



## fairy3853

Can I come play at your house please girls???? Im due 16th March and feel ever so lonly. This baby is my first and I dont realy have any other friends with kids that I can talk to, let alone first time mums. The only 2 real friends I have already have 2 kids each, and dont offer advice, only instruction, so I dont bother now


----------



## em2656

Morning ladies

And hello and welcome to all the new ladies too xxx

I'm bored! Got loads of work to do, loads of housework too, but I just cant be bothered.

I want a big, big piece of homemade cake......but I cant be bothered to make that either.

Need to snap out of this stupid mood, I'm annoying myself!

Emma xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey fairy, your very welcome here!

Ok so yea if wondertwins LO's count as two the boys are one up! 
Amy - are you finding out what you are having? i get confused with who is and who isn't now!

Em- Homemade cake sounds amazing! covered in loads of chocolate iceing!! mmmmmmmm


----------



## x-amy-x

Yep! Babybond gender scan booked for 9am tomorrow. Im so excited I could wee! haha xx


----------



## KellyC75

fairy3853 said:


> Can I come play at your house please girls???? Im due 16th March and feel ever so lonly. This baby is my first and I dont realy have any other friends with kids that I can talk to, let alone first time mums. The only 2 real friends I have already have 2 kids each, and dont offer advice, only instruction, so I dont bother now

Hiya :wave:

You wont get lonely with us lot, always someone here chatting away! :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

please don't wee though! you'll regret it afterwards when you have to clear it up! lol Do you have any thought as to what you are having? Your starting to make me excited now for you! lol xx


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> Yep! Babybond gender scan booked for 9am tomorrow. Im so excited I could wee! haha xx

Remember those pelvic floor excercises! :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

I think it might be another girl.. purely because I dont feel any different symptom wise... and I've been pregnant with 4 girls before!

Absolutely dont mind either way though! Would love another little girl so Ive got 2 earth girlies... but it's not important. Just wonna have time to shop, bond... and get a name sorted :)


----------



## littleANDlost

:) I am actualy really excited for you now amy :). i love hearing what everyone else is having! it still shocks me we are all so far in our pregnancys now. It really is going quick for me.


----------



## x-amy-x

I know :) the bumps are all well on their way to popping out. Just hoping im with you all to the end this time! 

xx


----------



## 2nd time

x-amy-x said:


> I know :) the bumps are all well on their way to popping out. Just hoping im with you all to the end this time!
> 
> xx

so do we :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

Do you mind me asking how far gone you were with your LO's who didn't make it :(. I had a late miscaridge with my little girl at 20w4d two years ago and it's been haunting this pregnancy a little bit.


----------



## littleANDlost

2nd time said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> I know :) the bumps are all well on their way to popping out. Just hoping im with you all to the end this time!
> 
> xx
> 
> so do we :hugs:Click to expand...

deffinitly agreeing with this post! xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I don't know how all you ladies have been so patient to wait til 20 weeks to find out the sex of bubs, I take my hat off to you all. We found out at 15weeks as I am far too impatient lol. 

So sorry to hear about your loss littleandlost :hugs:, hearing things like this are really heart wrenching :cry: a very close friend of mine had to give birth to her little man sleeping a week before he was due, it was a year ago today ... I honestly don't know why this world is so cruel :cry: :growlmad:

Do you all have any names picked for your bubs?

xx


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> I know :) the bumps are all well on their way to popping out. Just hoping im with you all to the end this time!
> 
> xx

:hug: We all do too :hugs: Sure you will 



littleANDlost said:


> Do you mind me asking how far gone you were with your LO's who didn't make it :(. I had a late miscaridge with my little girl at 20w4d two years ago and it's been haunting this pregnancy a little bit.

So sorry to read this :hugs: I can imagine your anxious :hug: Sure all will be Ok


----------



## KellyC75

MissyMoo88 said:


> I don't know how all you ladies have been so patient to wait til 20 weeks to find out the sex of bubs, I take my hat off to you all. We found out at 15weeks as I am far too impatient lol.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your loss littleandlost :hugs:, hearing things like this are really heart wrenching :cry: a very close friend of mine had to give birth to her little man sleeping a week before he was due, it was a year ago today ... I honestly don't know why this world is so cruel :cry: :growlmad:
> 
> Do you all have any names picked for your bubs?
> 
> xx

Sorry for your friend, how terrible & sad :cry::hugs:

I found out at 16 weeks :pink: & was re-confirmed yesterday at 20 week scan :cloud9:

No name ideas yet :shrug: How about you?

Edit* Just seen your in Australia ~ Im moving to WA next month! :argh:


----------



## MissyMoo88

We spoke briefly in spetember. Are you all ready? Saying that can you ever be 100% ready lol. And perfect timing just as summers around the corner :) be prepared !! I'm worried how I'll cope in the heat with being pregnant. The weathers swapping and changing in temperature at the mo everyone is getting sick.

We've had her name picked for weeks ... Isla Summer :flow:
xx


----------



## littleANDlost

My OH has been amazing and wont let me think that this is going to be like what happened before but it's very hard to not think the worst sometimes. When it happened everyone said to me that it was what was meant to be, which at the time i bloody hated, but i guess it's right. This time everything is meant to go right so it will.

We have quite a few name ideas and can't decide on any that will stick. 
and about waiting till 20 weeks, we might wait till 40 weeks yet, we haven't decided! lol there are quite a few team yellow ladies on here!


----------



## mitchnorm

Rapidly approaching 8000 posts ladies!!!!! :happydance:

Welcome all the new ladies.....its chaos around here.

Those who know my dilemma....today is the day to drop my form off to take voluntary redundancy but I am having a last minute wobble and thinking of backing out. I am weighing up the pros and cons and getting no where fast :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

MissyMoo88 said:


> We spoke briefly in spetember. Are you all ready? Saying that can you ever be 100% ready lol. And perfect timing just as summers around the corner :) be prepared !! I'm worried how I'll cope in the heat with being pregnant. The weathers swapping and changing in temperature at the mo everyone is getting sick.
> 
> We've had her name picked for weeks ... Isla Summer :flow:
> xx

Oh did we already 'speak'! :wave: :flower: I have a double case of baby brain, sorry! :haha:

No, im not ready at all....:wacko: 

Also dreading the heat, we were there in March & it was like being in an oven! However, we have to go now, else we would have to wait for the new babys visa :baby:


----------



## littleANDlost

Mitch be brave!! didn't you say even if you do ask for it you can then opt out afterwards? xx


----------



## KellyC75

Almost :cake: time Ladies :yipee:


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> Rapidly approaching 8000 posts ladies!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome all the new ladies.....its chaos around here.
> 
> Those who know my dilemma....today is the day to drop my form off to take voluntary redundancy but I am having a last minute wobble and thinking of backing out. I am weighing up the pros and cons and getting no where fast :cry:

Mitch, go with what your heart tells you ~ :hugs: Good luck


----------



## littleANDlost

woooooooo 8000 posts!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

:wohoo: :cake: Bring out the.....

Cake :cake: :wohoo:


----------



## littleANDlost

we don't have natter on here!! most of us aren't even half way through yet, whats it going to be like latter on when we are all on leave and things as well? lol I hope we do keep in contact after the bubs are here!


----------



## MissyMoo88

How long since you got your visa? What visa do you have? Do you have family in WA?

Here in SA the weather picks up about October (early - mid 20's) Summer in Aus is 1 Dec - 1 March but it's still hot til the end of April time. I'm struggling what to buy Isla , because she'll only be in summer clothes for 4--8 weeks then she'll need something a little warmer for May and winter clothes for June, July, Aug and Sept. Stressful lol.

xx


----------



## waula

literally i leave you ladies for one morning and there's 7 pages to catch up on! WHAT!!
so sorry about the late losses previously - it'll be such a milestone for us to get past 24 weeks wont it. xxx

so i'm loving the name and pram chat! woo!! we decided a long time ago - boy with be Noah Charles and girl will be Evelyn Mae... I keep on dreaming its a boy, really odd because i can see what he would look like - can't wait to find out if i'm right - don't care if its boy or girl at all... last night i dreamt i was giving birth to him but i was having a race with one of you laddies and you could push harder than me and were progressing quicker so you got to use the birth pool!!! how odd. i also saw 4 magpies when i was out doing my round of calls this morning so had to phone dh to tell him that it must be a boy!!!

prams: this afternoon we're off to diddyland to have a look at the mutsy urban rider - its a huge beautiful pram with rear wheel steer, got a big estate car and under stairs storage so should be ok with a big pram... see what dh says... then off up to lancashire to see my parents this weekend and do more pram shopping with my mum - we're a bit obsessed with the icandy apple/peach joggers. i'm trying not to get too excited, i feel like i'm not out of the woods yet but i can't help myself - i'm so in love with the little one already!!!

enjoy your fridays everyone!
xxx


----------



## waula

ps i don't think this thread will stop in march - can you imagine the length of it after all the birth stories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

littleANDlost said:


> Do you mind me asking how far gone you were with your LO's who didn't make it :(. I had a late miscaridge with my little girl at 20w4d two years ago and it's been haunting this pregnancy a little bit.

I lost my 2nd child Evie at 20 + 4. Then fell pregnant with darcie who was born at 24+6 but caught an infection and died at 3 days old :(

Then at the beginning of this year we lost our 3rd little girl Ava at 17+5 

feeling really daunted but excited at the same time. Theres lots in my care plan that wasn't before and all we can do is hope. Time will tell xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - i heard really good things about the Mutsy. Was chatting to someone at a horse event recently and she had it, said it was fab, and good off road (in case you need to visit the cows with it!)

Can't believe we've done 8,000 posts already - there are threads for people due now who have said less! Maybe we can set some sort of record?

Mitch - If you can change your mind once you've submitted, then i'd go for it. I'd guess you can't change your mind the other way after today. As Baz Luhrman once sang... it's better to regret what you've done, than to regret what you haven't done (as I reminded myself this morning after sending a hormonal ranting email to a sales director - he surprisingly thought my email was OK!)


----------



## mitchnorm

Amy :hugs: you have been through so much. I am sure everything will be A'OK with this bubba as you have us girls cheering him/her on :happydance:

:cake: woop woop on 8000 posts!!!

LandL and kelly - thank you for your thoughts about my decision today. I have spoken to our HR manager (and had a chat with my boss on Monday) and although I am not officially filling out the form - which is simply an indication of interest in VR - they have me on their radar. They are going to chat Monday coming but they are aware that I am open to taking discussions further IF the chance arises. However I feel there may not be any major changes to our department and they wont want to lose me (no one else to do my job / up to speed)

We will see what happens x


----------



## littleANDlost

x-amy-x said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> Do you mind me asking how far gone you were with your LO's who didn't make it :(. I had a late miscaridge with my little girl at 20w4d two years ago and it's been haunting this pregnancy a little bit.
> 
> I lost my 2nd child Evie at 20 + 4. Then fell pregnant with darcie who was born at 24+6 but caught an infection and died at 3 days old :(
> 
> Then at the beginning of this year we lost our 3rd little girl Ava at 17+5
> 
> feeling really daunted but excited at the same time. Theres lots in my care plan that wasn't before and all we can do is hope. Time will tell xxClick to expand...

I can't even imagine how hard all of that must have been and still is for you :( :hugs: You've got us all hoping and praying for you that this little bubba will be ok. you keep telling it to stay strong in there! xxxxx


----------



## littleANDlost

mitch- I'm glad you manage to talk to them about it all again. Do you feel like a little bit of a weight has been lifted?


----------



## x-amy-x

I find it hardest seeing it all written down on paper like its some technicality. My girls were real. They were perfect and they did exist. Talking about them so formally is heartbreaking :(

Sorry for your loss too hun :hugs: xx


----------



## wondertwins

*Holy cow this is a jumpin thread! *

*Emera *- You absolutely should make/get yourself a little something new to make you feel good! And just think of how much fun it will be when you get to pull your regular clothes out of storage. They will all feel brand new to you. It will be like a giant shopping spree for free!

*Blessed & Citymouse* - The belly rub is something I'm going to have to figure out how to handle. Of course it's easy to slap the hand of a stranger, and I don't really mind if it's a close friend. It's the in-between people that are most startling to me. Last night, I met one of my DH's colleague's wife. As soon as she found out I was pregnant, she went straight for the belly. Apparently she's been wanting a baby so she was super excited for us. I guess it wasn't awful, but it sure made me feel self-conscious since my bump is sorta hard and sorta soft. Anyway.... how do you handle people that you're supposed to be social and friendly to?

*Citymouse *- I won't be having a doula since I'm having twins and will most likely have a scheduled C. However, one of my good girlfriends had one, and she swore by it. She said it made the experience 100 times better because she didn't have a great relationship with her doctor.

*L&L* - I think my two little boys most certainly count as TWO on the blue counter. :) :) 

*2nd* - Names are going to be tough for us, which is another reason it was imperative to determine gender. I can't imagine trying to come up with 4 names!

*Kelly *- I ADORE your profile pic! I can't wait to be a cantaloupe!!!! :flower:

*Missy, bubs & fairy* - welcome to the madhouse!! We love all March mamas!

*Amy *- Good luck on your gender scan. I guess you'll just have to stay on BnB all day to help you pass the time waiting. :)

*Mitch *- Trust your gut, but don't worry about it too much. I really think you have two winning options. :hugs:

*Waula *- Oh good lordy, you're right. This thread is going to be a monster by the time we all tell our birth stories. 

*AFM*.... I went to that oyster roast last night and ate 3 oysters that looked extra cooked. However, I chickened out about eating any more than that. So I stuck to the chicken gumbo instead. Yummm.

Is anyone else getting full really fast? I keep overestimating my appetite. I sit down with a conservatively portioned meal, and when I finished, I feel like I've just eaten a huge Christmas dinner. :sick: You'd think I'd learn my lesson, but the food always look so yummy and I _feel _so hungry. My little boys must be hanging out right on top of my stomach. Before long, I'm going to be down to a few bites every few hours. :(


----------



## lozza1uk

x-amy-x said:


> I find it hardest seeing it all written down on paper like its some technicality. My girls were real. They were perfect and they did exist. Talking about them so formally is heartbreaking :(

:hugs: And good luck for your scan tomorrow, surely even fewer hours to go now that when you posted earlier today! (Hold that wee in....:blush:)


----------



## x-amy-x

The day will start going fast(er) from about now onwards! Gotta pick miss caitlyn up from pre-school... get her ready for her ballet lesson. Go to work 5-10.. come home SLEEEP. then wake up and it should be about time :D


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> mitch- I'm glad you manage to talk to them about it all again. Do you feel like a little bit of a weight has been lifted?

I feel much better....I have tentatively expressed an interest without being overly formal about it. There was just something so final about writing my name on a bit of paper :haha: - if it was just an expression of interest too. Well we'll see what they come back with.....probably a NO I am stuck with them. If thats the case I am definately pushing for a 4 days week when I go back :thumbup:

Wondertwins - I have followed my gut and we shall wait. And definately yes to smaller appetite, I cant fit as much food in as i used to and I only have ONE in there...so I can imagine you're worse off. BTW where do you live in US?


----------



## 2nd time

amy you are amazing we are all here cheering you on. i love baby an bump its so good o know their are other people going tgrough the same things and it feels like you are all my friends alreay hugs


----------



## lozza1uk

I wish i did have a smaller appetite. Still seem to be able to happily stuff as much down as usual. I really need to fit some exercise in! Hoped to go swimming at lunch time but got given a piece of work to do so my plans were scuppered. Typical that I'm not busy all week then get overload on a friday! So pleased its the weekend!


----------



## 2nd time

ok so who mentioned pickeled beetroot yeserday i had to go buy some oday


----------



## littleANDlost

I&#8217;ve found that, when i went to see the doctor at the hospital at 16 weeks she went through all my old notes and there&#8217;s no date of death or anything like that which always upsets me, I gave birth to my little girl and held her and kissed her, she was my Lilly, but to them she was always just a fetus, not even a baby :(. I know it&#8217;s just the way things are done and you can&#8217;t change it but it still got to me.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Amy and Littleandlost!

Welcome to the new ladies--missymoo, bubs, and fairy, right? 

Happy newfruiting to the Friday laddies!

I think I must be ready to pop--my ligament pains are going crazy these past few days!


----------



## wondertwins

lozza1uk said:


> I wish i did have a smaller appetite. Still seem to be able to happily stuff as much down as usual.

:haha: I laugh, but I'm actually very jealous. I keep seeing all of this delicious stuff that I want to eat, but it ends up making me miserable.

Mitch - It sounds like everything will work out great. I currently live in Georgia (not far from Atlanta if you know where that is). This is part of the reason the lack of stomach room is a problem. They have some seriously good comfort food here!!! 

Amy and L&L - :hugs: Your stories are so sad. You should just ignore any stupid doctors who pretend those babies weren't babies! You have us cheering you on plus your angles cheering you on! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

im sure i missed some things... so please forgive me:wacko:

welcome to the new ladies:flower:

mitch- glad you made a decision:thumbup:

yay for upcoming scans!!!!!:happydance:

:cry:sorry to hear about the m/c on here. makes me want to cry. i lost two but was only about 7 and 8 weeks along. was devastated, and cant even imagine being further along. 

hope everyone is having a great day, friday finally!!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Wondertwins, my DH is from Atlanta! His parents still live there, though they're moving about 30 miles away at some point. We used to fly in for Christmas and get Chick-Fil-A on our way back to his house after our red eye... It always seemed to be about 20 degrees (Fahrenheit) and we were always freezing! For some reason that's my favorite memory. They just sold the house DH grew up in, which makes me a little sad.

We just started getting Chick-Fil-As in my area, which has been my dream for 13 years, lol.


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> We just started getting Chick-Fil-As in my area, which has been my dream for 13 years, lol.

A very noble dream!!! LOL I won't lie.... Chick-Fil-A waffle fries got me through many-a-day during my first trimester queasiness. 

It's funny that your memories involve 20 degree temperatures since we're known most for being Hotlanta during the summer.


----------



## littleANDlost

thank you for all your understanding and lovely comments. I always feel that in 'the real world' i can't really talk about it all other than with my OH and even then it's hard. :hug:


----------



## x-amy-x

littleANDlost said:


> Ive found that, when i went to see the doctor at the hospital at 16 weeks she went through all my old notes and theres no date of death or anything like that which always upsets me, I gave birth to my little girl and held her and kissed her, she was my Lilly, but to them she was always just a fetus, not even a baby :(. I know its just the way things are done and you cant change it but it still got to me.

no one really understands what we mean until they have been there to some extent. My evie weighed 11oz... she looked like a normal baby just much smaller. she was no 'miscarriage'. I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks before i fell pregnant with this one. It is not even comparable. Heart breaking all the same, but a complete different greif :(


----------



## citymouse

Nowhere else will you find such a high concentration of women who see your babies as babies and not statistics. :hugs: You can talk about it here whenever you want to!


----------



## citymouse

Wondertwins, Atlanta's cold to me because I positively refuse to go anywhere in the South during the summer months!


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, ladies.... I'm feeling brave, so here's a new bump pic. This is today, so I guess that makes it 16 + 3. I think it's safe to say my belly is winning the race with my boobies, although they have been very worthy competitors. :haha:

P.S. Sorry to make you stare up into my armpit! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







16+4.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## citymouse

Gorgeous armpit, wt! ;)

Love your bump, it's so cute. Did you say it's squishy? It doesn't look it! No wonder strange women can't keep their hands off you. :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

x-amy-x said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> Ive found that, when i went to see the doctor at the hospital at 16 weeks she went through all my old notes and theres no date of death or anything like that which always upsets me, I gave birth to my little girl and held her and kissed her, she was my Lilly, but to them she was always just a fetus, not even a baby :(. I know its just the way things are done and you cant change it but it still got to me.
> 
> no one really understands what we mean until they have been there to some extent. My evie weighed 11oz... she looked like a normal baby just much smaller. she was no 'miscarriage'. I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks before i fell pregnant with this one. It is not even comparable. Heart breaking all the same, but a complete different greif :(Click to expand...

to me my baby had died and i was grieving the loss of my daughter, everyone else seemed to completely forget about her and move on very quickly. Though my OH was devastated and supporting even he seemed to move on quickly compared to how i was still feeling. I started producing milk and my body wanted a baby to look after just as much as i did mentally but i couldnt even bring myself to tell anyone that it was even happening and hid the fact that i was leaking from everyone as i felt no one would even care anymore. And though we have a few things we do each year to mark it (My OH brought me a silver charm bracelet and every year we get a new charm and will do for ever more and theres always a bunch of Lillys somewhere in our flat) no one else ever remembers the date or thinks anything of it. 
It was her birthday last month, she would have been two, and i felt like i was betraying the new baby by being sad but betraying Lilly by being happy about the new baby.

I dont mean to bring you down. I havent ever really spoke about it much, i guess i feel like know one else really cares anymore. 

I will keep you in my thoughts tomorrow for your scan! I can't wait to find out what you are having now lo!

I am off to make my OH his tea now though, Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## littleANDlost

wondertwins- lovely bump! looks like they're doing well in there lol, Your going to have one hell of a bump by the end!


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> Aw, wouldluvabub, that is so sweet! And FT is going to have a fit! :rofl:
> 
> As for me (us)... it's a girl again!
> 
> It was lovely to see her, she looks so different from the scan we had even ten days ago! She was kicking and moving her little arms around. :cloud9:
> 
> The whole thing was great except for the nightmarishly small parking lot. I had to have DH park my car and get it out again. Note for the future: a Volvo is bigger than a Prius. :haha:
> 
> Here's a cute little view of her with her knees bent up in front of her and her hand to her head:
> 
> https://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1487/20111013161237pdf000.jpg

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar said:


> Damn Citymouse I can't see her :nope: will try later on at home :winkwink:
> 
> I agree with luvabub my emotions have gone into OVERDRIVE now I know what I'm having!! :cloud9: I keep calling him my little man :blush:
> 
> OK I have got over excited and ordered my pram :blush: I'd been looking and we kind of wanted to stick to a sensible budget because I know from experience that before long you just end up buying a buggy as it's just so much easier, plus you get fed up of your pram and want another one anyway :winkwink:
> 
> So I ended up getting the Silver Cross 3D system in Charcoal. It's on special offer at the moment on the SC website for £325 including the car seat, changing bag, footmuff, raincover etc! so a complete bargain. I asked Mothercare to price match and they couldn't. For anyone interested in this pram it's still on the website in Charcoal or Coco but also BabiesRUs are doing it for a limited time in Rouge for £299! including car seat and all the extras :winkwink:
> 
> So this is what I got https://www.silvercross.co.uk/prams-and-travel-systems/3D-offer/

i got the same pram for the same deal hun! and its BRILLIANT :)


----------



## citymouse

Littleandlost, people are so quick to move on. I think the charm bracelet is a lovely idea.


----------



## citymouse

Ft, are you laughing at my comment about you or my baby picture? :trouble:


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse - LOL; :rofl: as IF i would laugh at your cute baby :rofl - just the comment :)

wondertwins - wow that is such a great looking bump!

Mitch - well done for being brave :hugs:

fairy, missymoo & bubs82 - WELCOME! will update first page :dance:

Hope your all well ladies? Im catching a cold....... BOO!!!! i think anyway. busy day andd very glad its now the weekend.... only one more week of solid 5 days a week trianing to get through :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh yer..... :blush: ... and today i ''peezed'' :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Evening all.....well we have hit the evening in UK so it is official the weekend :happydance:

Amy and L&L - seriously :hugs: from me....I have never experienced that sort of loss and never even had an early miscarriage so I cant offer any advice but I am so glad you have found each other on here and can share the joy for the soon to be here bubbas :winkwink: Still made me shed a tear though for your lost babies....

Well I have sorted out my hubbys birthday pressies today - had to get away from the laptop and get into town for a couple of hours...this assignment is driving me nuts!!!! :wacko: Nearly bought a pack of sleepsuits and loads of baby wipes (twin packs in Primark for £1 - bargain!) but something stopped me...I dont think I am going to get anything else til after the 20 week scan now :nope:. Saw my pram again to day - picked up the catalogue so we can choose the carseat colour to go into it....its all black so I was thinking of jazzing it up with lime jelly colour :haha:

Wondertwins - you are going to think I am crazt but I was out with a friend last night who had told me a while ago that her friend in the US was pregnant (same time along as me) and was having twins. Well last night she said that she had found out they were twin boys and it made me think of you. Of course the US is a big place and obviously there may be more than one lady currently pregnant with twin boys but just thought I'd ask....souldnt it have been weird though :wacko:. She lives in San Francisco though.

x


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> oh yer..... :blush: ... and today i ''peezed'' :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> oh yer..... :blush: ... and today i ''peezed'' :blush:

And here is FT with her sharing.....its been a while love!!! :haha:

Did you sneeze or laugh?

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## citymouse

It makes you wonder what the degrees of separation from all of us really are! I only have a couple of acquaintances in the UK and Canada so I'm no help.


----------



## citymouse

Oh my gosh, I was reading something and it made me crave some food--wait, I just remembered it was quiche! I want quiche! 

But for a minute, I couldn't remember WHAT it was, I just had that "I MUST EAT THAT" feeling but not attached to any specific food. :rofl: I was about to panic. I think I'll ask DH to make me a quiche tonight!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> oh yer..... :blush: ... and today i ''peezed'' :blush:
> 
> And here is FT with her sharing.....its been a while love!!! :haha:
> 
> Did you sneeze or laugh?
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

sneezed :cry: i obviously havent excersised my ''lower'' regions enough :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Dinner tonight shall be Papa Johns pizza delivery....a Friday night treat :happydance:

I am having cheese and tomato with mushrooms, fresh tomatoes, jalapenos (of course :haha:) and anchovies....yummy!!! Plus a side of jalapenos cheesy bites and chicken dippers.....

My mouth is watering....will be here in 20 minutes.

Have a nice day / evening laddies!!! :winkwink:


----------



## 2nd time

i just peezzed so much i needed o change lol


----------



## Glowstar

Don't like this version on my phone. Anyway citymouse I see your little girl ADORABLE!!!

FT, yeah for getting the same pram!! I peezed today too!! I am seriously going to have to wear liners as I had leggings on and it almost soaked through!!!

Littleandlost, your post made me cry :'(


----------



## Glowstar

Oh and Mitch, enjoy your pizza!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch, that is sorta crazy! Of course the US is big with lots of preggos, but still.... 

Citymouse- As for the squishyness of my bump... my uterus is really high. The top 4/5ths of my bump is hard. Uncomfortably so. However the bottom 1/5 still has the pouch of chub on it that refused to go away after my DS. It's hard underneath there, but at first touch, it feels squishy. Unfortunately, that's the sweet spot strange women seem to gravitate towards. :blush:

FT - So sorry about your cold. :( Hopefully that doesn't mean you have a full weekend of peezing ahead of you!!


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, Glowstar! On the mobile version, you can scroll to the bottom and click the "desktop version" button and it will go back to the full layout.

Wondertwins, what if you saw someone reaching for lower bump and said, "Oh, no, touch up higher right under my boobs!" Maybe that would creep them out so much they'd leave you alone. :D

AFM, just went out to get some office supplies and thought I'd stop to get a burrito on the way home (from one of the "healthy" Mexican places). Had totally talked myself into it, parked and everything, and the Mexican place was gone! So I got Pinkberry instead. :munch:


----------



## emera35

Argh, i've been craving custard donuts all day, and there isn't any in any of the shops, disaster! :cry: I'm sitting here dipping mini ring donuts into a bowl of cold custard, its helping, but its just not the same! Damn these insane cravings!
Last pregnancy i woke up at 3am NEEDING ice cream and pepperami, and went so mental about it that OH walked 4 miles to the nearest 24 hour store to get them for me :shock:
The non-specific "i'm not sure what i need, but i NEEEED ITTT!! " ones are the worst! :haha:


----------



## kymied

So I'm signing on during work (a big no no) to give you girls a little rant because no one else understands.
My coworker keeps telling me that I'm showing and I keep telling her I'm not. I'm wearing the same pants I have been for a year or so an they fit the same, my waist is the same size, I haven't gained a single pound. So basically she's just saying I'm fat. She of course doesn't mean it like that but that's how I feel. It's bad enough that at almost 18 weeks the only symptom I have is a sore back but I don't need to be called fat too. A couple of my coworkers said it's too early for me to complain about a sore back, that I can only complain when I start waddling. Yeah, I agree it's too early but every time I get up from sitting it's a stabbing pain in my tailbone. And my work requires me to be up and down all day long, like every five minute.
Basically I just wanted to whine. Thanks!


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Wondertwins, what if you saw someone reaching for lower bump and said, "Oh, no, touch up higher right under my boobs!" Maybe that would creep them out so much they'd leave you alone. :D

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: This is such a brilliant idea that I actually can't wait to use it!!! *bring on the grabbers*


----------



## wondertwins

Kymied - :hugs: It is NOT too early to complain about a sore back!!! I've been complaining about it all week! The fact that you haven't gained weight doesn't change the reality that you have a little bub (and uterus and placenta and amniotic fluid, etc.) throwing everything out of whack. 

In my opinion, this whole situation calls for a custard donut!! YUMMY. Thanks a lot for ruining my healthy dinner plans, Emera. ;) If I drink a glass of milk with it, does that make it a balanced meal????


----------



## emera35

wondertwins said:


> If I drink a glass of milk with it, does that make it a balanced meal????

 A glass of milk turns anything into a balanced meal, nutritional fact that is! Plus, say you have a jam or apple donut with a custard one, that basically covering all the food groups, fruit, carbs and dairy, and then if you have some candied pecans or something, bang, there's your protein! Fully balanced meal!

Damn i should get myself an internet doctorate and write a book on this stuff!! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

LOL, emera, does chocolate milk count? Mine has DHA. (DH was so grossed out because the carton says, "No fish oils!" I'm like, how is that gross? Now, if it said it _did_ have fish oils...)

Kymied, tell those people to go jump in a lake. Your back can hurt as soon as your uterus starts growing, because that's where the ligaments are connected! As for people saying you're showing, I've had that, too. I just ignore it because truly my stomach wouldn't look like this if the baby weren't in there pushing it up and out. Don't let them bug you! :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

emera35 said:


> wondertwins said:
> 
> 
> If I drink a glass of milk with it, does that make it a balanced meal????
> 
> A glass of milk turns anything into a balanced meal, nutritional fact that is! Plus, say you have a jam or apple donut with a custard one, that basically covering all the food groups, fruit, carbs and dairy, and then if you have some candied pecans or something, bang, there's your protein! Fully balanced meal!
> 
> Damn i should get myself an internet doctorate and write a book on this stuff!! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL!!! Would you please come live with me? You are much more fun than DH. He's all "eat your spinach" and "blah blah blah."


----------



## 2nd time

haribo jelly babies and beetroot yum yum


----------



## emera35

Eek, bumpy is doing something reeeaally uncomfortable in there tonight! :wacko: Feels like teeny fingers or toes digging into delicate bits :shock: It probably is :haha:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: this whole thread is cracking me up today!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- i think the same. the older style ones are lovely looking, but theres no way im rocking for hours on end in one of those. i had DH get me a big cush lazy boy rocker recliner. its like a little slice of heaven:cloud9:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies just got into bed going to have a little chat 

BARGIN ALERT boots r selling new born starter kit for 2.50 shud be £5 u get a pack of nappys. pack of wipes and a cotton hat i had 5 worth of points so they were free

also bought today 6 tommy tippy botttles 15.99 
and some scrach mitsx

i hope ur all ok off to catch up xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

yer we have already have a 2 seater sofa in bedroom so think we will stick with that, rather than a wooden chair!

My bump aches abit tonight. weird aches - like period muscle aches


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks danielle!

here is the link to the kit: https://www.boots.com/en/Huggies-Newborn-Starter-Kit_117844/


----------



## pristock230

Wow this thread was jumping today! Made me smile though - I was reading and running! 

Hope all you ladies have a great weekend. We are taking our little one to the Circus tomorrow night! We go every year. Haven't felt great the past 2 days. Just want my bed!

Take Care everyone!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

u also get a £2 voucher inside so am going to go back 2 morrow and get another 2 boxes they will only cost 50p each x


----------



## kkl12

Going for Mexican tonight! Yum!!! Been craving it all week :munch::munch:
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## citymouse

I imagine we'll go with something like this: https://www.google.com/products/cat...sa=X&ei=kKuYToV95p2IAt-f9L8N&ved=0CIYBEPMCMAE


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- we went through 3 of those, but they broke pretty quick. they are very comfy though.


----------



## citymouse

LOL, blessedmomma, I have a theory: You have five children. Anything that's not reinforced with steel is going to break quickly in your house. :rofl: Especially something as fun as a chair that moves!


----------



## citymouse

(My sister has five kids and they have a complete set of mismatched chairs at their dinner table because they can't keep them unbroken!)

Oh, YAY! I just found out I get to go see my friend's new baby tonight! :headspin:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol mouse! my kids actually didnt get on them, but i use them a lot, i mean a lot! and for the first 6 months or so i rock mine for their entire naps. thats a lot of rocking for the first 4 months when they sleep all the time before they hit that first big development. so they def get their use out of them.:thumbup:

my kids are actually pretty mellow, THANKFULLY!:haha: we try to teach them self control and to respect their things from a young age so we dont really have any broken things around. i dont know how i could handle 5 if they were rambunctious. my girls are 11 and 13 though so they arent babies anymore, they have grown into some lovely young ladies :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Aw, your kids sound nice.

And over the holidays last year DH and I discovered that two iPhones and an iPad can completely silence five children for hours.


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: amen to that! we have realized we can have a date night and never leave the house. its really nice since we have no family around to babysit for us. my girls now have phones, since they arent homeschooled this year. and if we send down the computer and put on some cartoons or video games downstairs it will keep the 4 older ones busy til bedtime. they dont often get to use the computer or play on their phones so its a treat, they are so quiet! my youngest goes to bed at 7, so that gives us time for a movie and dinner together or whatever, yay!

mouse- i was gonna ask if you had heard of a salon shooting in CA the other day. so tragic, i cant believe that guy killed so many people. my heart goes out to their families :cry:


----------



## citymouse

Yes, I heard about it... Seal Beach is about 40 miles away (I'm in Los Angeles proper). Such a tragedy! Especially since the guy's ex-wife had warned police he was unstable, if I'm remembering correctly what I read about it.


----------



## blessedmomma

wow i didnt know that. i guess some lady watched her hubby get shot too, but she made it out and some lady and her daughter were both shot and the mom lived but the daughter died. makes me sick to hear. :nope:

on the lighter side, there were 3 guys that were breaking into a building and one of their phones misdialed the police who listened to them breaking in and came to arrest them. i hope they make it on worlds dumbest criminals fo sho:thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

Hello Ladies. I'm back! We had a great trip but now the sites gone all crazy. :wacko: I'm not even going to bother trying to catch up as there is at least _50_ pages I missed.


----------



## citymouse

Welcome back, Newfie!


----------



## ssuchianlo

Hi All! I'm due March 22nd! A little birdie told me about this forum! :)


----------



## newfielady

When did they change the site? Not sure I like it lol


----------



## KellyC75

Just found out my Best Friends due date is March 31st! :yipee:

Im the 1st day of March & shes the last day...How awesome is that :coolio:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all....lying in bed drinking tea and watching the rugby.....hurrah for saturdays.

Love all your posts from last night.....but emera even at only 8am i want a custard donut...or oneof those lovely vanilla pastries....mmmmmmm. Rugby starts in 5 mins, no chance to get hubby to pop out.

Weird dream last night.....first time for a while l have remembered....a few of you laddies were in it....we were all at bootcamp and Sir Alan Sugar was the coach.....US ladies he does uk apprentice and is a really tough nut. He is not known to run bootcamps :haha:. Anyway lots of activities but the one that made me laugh was a game where kittens were racing against each other...after the race i went to check the winning kitten, had to turn it upside down to check its legs each had a number which corresponded against one of you guys......so the winning kitten was 'operated' by citymouse, ft, wondertwins and newfie......i think i need help :nope:

P.s. kick off not for half hour...hubbys gone to get pastries mmmmm


----------



## MsCrow

Hello ssuchianlo, welcome to the March cult-o-laddies :)

Kynied, tell your work mates to sod off, I know I have found it quite upsetting to have people mention my looks/weight around pregnancy. One lady does it all the time....last time it was my fuller bust....give me a break!

Our best friend is leaving the UK this weekend to go back to NZ and work the wine harvest. We're losing someone great, MrC is quietly heartbroken as he'd finally found someone he'd call his best friend. Bah!

Mitch, I think I just got a little concerned about you...racing kittens with numbers on their feet....*backs away*


----------



## KellyC75

What a funny dream mitch....Hope I was in it!! :sulk:

Have a lovely relaxing Saturday....& now I want pastries too :munch: :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

MsCrow said:


> Mitch, I think I just got a little concerned about you...racing kittens with numbers on their feet....*backs away*

:rofl: :rofl:

Im even more concerned about me now though :blush: getting upset if I wasnt racing the kittens too! :rofl:


----------



## waula

happy saturday laddies!

well i'm feeling all smug and righteous... :winkwink: i've just done an hour of pregnancy yoga! I went to a class on monday night full of very pregnant ladies and it inspired me to get a dvd and do a bit inbetween - if any of you ladies have bad backs (i do) then get on all fours and circle the hips - my back feels like it used to!!! never really been into yoga before but think there's a lot of mind over matter when it comes to labour so thinking good prep is going to be the key! to be honest i just like the snoozy bit at the end whilst cuddling my belly bump :flower:

anyway we're off up to see more prams today... the shop yesterday didn't have the mutsy i wanted to see but it had our fav (icandy apple) and another one that hadn't been on my radar before - the emmaljunga ozone - a big pram thats light as a feather!! oooh so many choices...

we may have broken the rule on not buying baby too - we went into john lewis -big mistake! we got changing mat, hooded towel, sleepsuits, baby gro's, bibs and they are all gender neutral with sheep or cows on!!!!!!!! too excited...but when you hold up the size of a newborn outfit it does make me think "its coming out of WHERE???!!!!!!"

hope you all have lovely weekends xxxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Kelly -i am sure you were taking part just not on the winning kitten...i wasnt even 'racing' cos i forgot my trainers (sneakers us laddies :winkwink:) 

Waula - i ordered a pregnancy yoga dvd...did classes twice a week before i got.pregnant then had to stop.....the dvd has been sat there for 4 weeks :blush:. Need to crack on with that


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> Kelly -i am sure you were taking part just not on the winning kitten...i wasnt even 'racing' cos i forgot my trainers (sneakers us laddies :winkwink:)

:yipee: :smug: :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula - quite interested you mentioned the emmaljunga ozone! i was quite obsessed with that one for ages although i havent seen it in the flesh yet. i really liked it in the brochure i have got. it is very expensive though...

hopefully we are are going pram shopping/looking this afternoon to look at the oyster and poss the mutsy too. trouble is hubby has a massive hangover, we went to friends last night and they started on the Port! so im not sure what time we are going to get out....

mitch - racing kittens?!!! the mind boggles.


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Cupcake said:


> hopefully we are are going pram shopping/looking this afternoon to look at the oyster and poss the mutsy too.

I have the Oyster for DD :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

ssuchianlo said:


> Hi All! I'm due March 22nd! A little birdie told me about this forum! :)

:wave: Welcome

Are you :pink: :blue: or even :yellow:? :shrug:


----------



## x-amy-x

PINK PINK PINK :happydance:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Yay for your 5th girly Amy !!! ( I did think you were going to be blue this time !!! ) xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING LADDIES *:rofl:

*Newfie* - yay your bk! Yep new crappy site but u will get used to it ;)

*Ssuchianlo *- WELCOME :hugs: i will add your EDD to the very first post list. Let us know whether you are team :yellow: :pink: or :blue: when u do and we will add that too :)

*Mitch *- great dream :rofl: Last night i dreampt alllllllllllllllllllllllllllll night and it was constantly freakky. At one point i was Bella Swan (twilight) and i gave birth to a vampire baby. The nice bit was edward being there :rofl:

*x-amy-x* - another :pink: ! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! *


----------



## firsttimer1

> let us know whether you are team :yellow: :pink: Or :blue: When u do and we will add that too :)

that rhymed!


----------



## mitchnorm

CongratulationsAmy!!! Is that level for boys and girls again...so far?

Ok so a little worried and need some reassurance....haveny been able to go (constipatwd) for 3-4 days...nothing unusual about that but just went....with some difficulty (sorry tmi but its important) and i wiiped and there were just 3 specks of blood, sort of of wispy, not heavy splodges. Sorry this it tmi but i wanted to know if its happned to anyone. I havent had any spotting this pregnancy...apart from the same happened about week 13....tough to go no 2 and a few specks.

Normal? I will obviously be keeping a close eye today.

On another note...had the weird lopesided belly.....one side soft and the other very hard like placenta or babys back against it....hubby felt it and had defo movement. Cant think it was anything else :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

triple post :)

am i still the only one not feeling bubs for sure? x

edit mitch: Could the blood be due to internal piles from constipation/straining? I know its horrible to talk about but piles are SOOOOOOOOOO common and so really we shouldnt feel embarrassed. It may not be piles of course but its a possibility??

so jealous you felt movement. so you could both feel it from the outside??? thats sooooooooooooooo early - i am beyond jealous. I wasnt expecting outside feelings for AGES :(


----------



## wouldluvabub

citymouse said:


> I imagine we'll go with something like this: https://www.google.com/products/cat...sa=X&ei=kKuYToV95p2IAt-f9L8N&ved=0CIYBEPMCMAE

Citymouse thats my rocking chair!!!!! :) It's so nice.. Can't wait to get it! Just waiting for the store to get it in!


----------



## firsttimer1

OH and yes we are equal with 6 :pink: and 6 :blue: :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

No movement on outside yet....FT - bet you will feel bubs soonenough and then you'll go.....aah i have felt that for a week or so and didnt realise :thumbup:

Blood specks were definately from ladybits rather than other....:haha:. Wondered whether it was just from straining a bit

(What a lovely conversation)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies jut sitting eating a big pot of patato an leak soup mmm waiting for corrie to start

think i had a lot of bump groth last night i was verry akey and oh notices this moring said i looked bigger woopiiee xx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - yer i wud 100% put it down to straining anyway, no matter where from. You have the doppler for reassurance dont forget ;) we used it this morning and the HB was sooooooooooooooooo LOUD! incredible!


----------



## mitchnorm

May do that later when back home again.....tomorrows the usual day but I getting a little more relaxed these days as baby is bigger and more resilent (if that makes sense). Thanks x


----------



## Glowstar

mitchnorm said:


> May do that later when back home again.....tomorrows the usual day but I getting a little more relaxed these days as baby is bigger and more resilent (if that makes sense). Thanks x

def think that's just from straining Mitch xx
Ps. I think you're having a boy. Not sure why I even think that but there you go.
I've come back to bed, lazy mare that I am waiting for OH to come and bring me my bacon, egg and mushroom on toast.


----------



## x-amy-x

I never felt movement til late on with my 1st. I can feel it now but this is my 5th xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - lucky you!

My dh is off flying a plane today (lesson in landing haha) so when he gets bk i may talk him into taking me to Mcds for some fries :) Im VERY healthy you see :)

so much football to look forward to today - :happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

come onn liverpoool!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle, ive got the manU goalkeeper in my dream team soooo.... come on united :rofl:

but more importantly - come on spurs tomo :dance:

just about to watch ''i didnt know i was pregnant'' on home&health. it always blows my mind!!!


----------



## newfielady

About the blood, I wasn't going to mention it, it's kinda embarassing :blush: I had some really bad consitipation and when I finally got to go it kinda hurt. :blush: And there was a bit of blood when I wiped but it was not from the lady bits. :dohh: Anyways, it was only that one time so I can only assume it's normal, it didn't really bother me.
WoooHooo :happydance: I had a part in the winning cat. :haha: I had a very sexy dream last night. :blush: I think that's the first erotic one. :rofl:
I missed a lot. When I left I think it was 4 :pink: and 2 :blue: :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

Afternoon (or Morning) all,

I wrote quite a long post at 4.30am this morning as I had pregnancy induced insomnia, but then either the site or my iphone refused to post it. I really want to have 1 proper night's sleep some time soon. Last night my hips were really hurting - anyone else?

*FT* - i'm not feeling movement either. Occasional rumblings which could be, but could just be air.

*Newfie* - welcome home! Hope you had a good few days away.

*MsCrow* - where are you going to see the Mutsy? Struggling to find a local stockist, I think the baby show is calling.

*Amy* - congrats on another :pink:

Had my friend round last night who's 3 weeks ahead of me. She's got a nice bump now and is feeling movement most days. She's also bought pretty much everything, and i've still got nothing! Nearly bought some huggies wipes in Sainsburys today as they're still buy 1 get 2 free, but do you even need those for newborns? I really am clueless so hope antenatal classes teach you something!


----------



## emera35

Newborns ideally use cotton wool and water, they are so delicate. That said my friend used wipes from the start. :shrug: Wipes won't go off, so stock up if you want, but that offer is on all the time pretty much, so not really any pressure ;)


I have a poorly little man today :( 
Also i've decided people are being particularly rude at the moment!:growlmad: Today i was out with Roh, who was fine when we left the house. We stopped for a smoothie and a snack, and i realised he wasn't looking very well, so decided we'd finish up and go straight home. Anyway, some woman just came up to me and said "can't you see your child isn't well, what were you thinking bringing him out?! " Err, what? :saywhat: seriously the cheek of some people. Its hardly like i'd left him naked in the snow or something. Anyway, he's got a temperature poor thing so he's having lots of care and attention. Maybe i should put a banner outside my house incase any busybodies are worrying about neglect!
Also yesterday i really fancied a latte, so stopped for one, and ordered a decaf, naturally (i have a couple of coffees a week with caffeine only as a treat). When my coffee arrived on the counter, some woman who'd just came in looked at me, then my bump, then my coffee and just said "that poor baby, you should be ashamed!" :shock: Maybe i should, a cup of flavoured warm milk could be really damaging right??!! Gaah, i seriously might just stay indoors until my kids have left home!


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, that's a hilarious dream. What did we all look like? I guess some laddies have posted their bump pics... Was I shrouded in mystery? Hurray for my kitten! :dance:

Amy, congratulations! 

MsCrow, sorry about your friend. :( We still see all our closest friends from college and I'd be devastated if any of them moved away! DH especially has a hard time meeting people (and liking them, lol).

Welcome new lady!

AFM, we went last night to see the new baby... And it has totally convinced me that I'm completely right to keep family away for the first week (at least!). The dad's parents are staying with them and don't help out at all, the poor mama is stuck in the baby's room all day because her FIL watches tv in the main room. And we were there at night and nobody had even offered to start dinner! So I sent DH out to get some takeout... The funniest thing was that the new mommy rode with him. She was desperate to get out of the house for a little while!

The baby was adorable and I got hints at the full birth ordeal... Yikes, lol! Oh well, no going back now.


----------



## citymouse

Emera, omg! Scolding a pregnant woman? It's not like you were smoking a cigar!


----------



## citymouse

Triple post! :D I remembered the kicker to my friend's story: her MIL said to her, "(dad's name) is the best father... And you're not a bad mother." 

This is my friend who, it's universally acknowledged, was put on this earth to be a mommy. And the sweetest human who ever lived, too. She shut herself into the baby's room and sobbed. :(


----------



## newfielady

OMG emera35! I would have told her to mind her own damn business!
We had a great trip. Just relaxing and spending time with my family.

AFM, I'm having a little panic attack that I'm trying to control. We ah, :sex: but after when I used the bathroom some blood came out. :shock: I asked my friend if I can borrow her doppler, hopefully she gets back to me right away. If I find the heartbeat that means the baby's okay right? :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse - that's terrible! Were you there? I wouldn't have been able to keep my mouth shut!

Re birth stories - my friend last night pointed out the pull out section of my pregnancy book that shows the birth stages. I read it this morning and gulped. Loudly.


----------



## citymouse

No, not when any of it was said. I would have said something for sure if I had been. But my friend is almost used to it... Her family is from a culture where husbands rule, so her parents worship her husband... And her in-laws are old school parents of one, so they worship her husband... Luckily her husband is a great guy, but sheesh!

The rest of the world worships her, though. She's like everybody's favorite person.

*Newfie*, I'm pretty sure that's typical because the cervix has so much blood flow right now. But borrow your friend's Doppler and get some peace of mind. As long as there's not more bleeding, pain, or cramps, you should be okay. :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie, I'm pretty sure that's typical because the cervix has so much blood flow right now. But borrow your friend's Doppler and get some peace of mind. As long as there's not more bleeding, pain, or cramps, you should be okay.

Thanks Citymouse. I put a pantyliner on and the only little bit on it was the bit from when I first put it on. I used the bathroom again then and there was no blood that came out and only a very faint pink cast on the tissue. I'm waiting on my friend though, that will make me feel a lot better. I haven't had any pain so I'm not real concerned but blood is always startling.


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfie - its always worrying but i agree with citymouse...i have seen a few posts in other threads about a little bleeding after sex and its common. The doppler does help....after my little episodethis morning i have just used mine and everything is good. Sure you'll be fine :hugs:

FT - it is really loud...remember when you used to have the volume up to max to hesr hb and now i have it on less than halfway...amazing :happydance:

Emera - that woman swounds a nightmare and a bit of a dried up old sour cow.....the only way to describe people like that!!!! Does she know decaff exists :dohh:. Hope your little boy feels better soon :hugs:

So maternity wear shopping sucks....got a couple of bits.....some even not mat stuff but will be able to be worn for a while. Mothercare especially bad.....look like they have some really nice dresses for work etc but on trying on they are hideous. Really mumsy (hubby laughed when i said that and raised an eyebrow...but you can be a mum without being mumsy...i still want to dress like me as much as possible). They were all bang on knee length....thats a no no...has to be just above :growlmad:. Not impressed!


----------



## citymouse

Ah, Mitch, we're the opposite... I like dresses that fall just below my kneecap! We should trade maternity stores. ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Ah, Mitch, we're the opposite... I like dresses that fall just below my kneecap! We should trade maternity stores. ;)

Definately.....could shorten them but they all look huge even size10...perhaps they'll look better when my bump is much bigger...and i didnt try with heels today. Mmmmmmm. Might recheck in a few weeks :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mitch i find the mothercare maternity wear really naff and mumsy. have you tried mamas and papas? i like their stuff.

ma and i spent ages playing with all the prams in mothercare today. i am beginning to despair... i don't like any of them. All to heavy and don't fold small enough for me.

i think some of them are not bad as prams but really fail as pushchairs for toddlers. i think i will end up buying a cheap stroller/buggy once the child is a big bigger.

how is everyone elses pram shopping going?


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, you could get some water soluble adhesive seam tape... just hem the dress where you want it for now and let it out later!


----------



## firsttimer1

ive got the pram sorted and im trying to not buy anything at all now until after the 20week scan. 

Im nervous that its been 6 weeks since the last scan; im not feeling any movement - and perhaps the doppler is picking up my HB or somethhing rather than babies!!! :cry:

also can you all feel your uterus REALLY easily? i THINK i can - about two finger widths below tummy button. But im not even sure about that!!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

I got a jojomaman bebe catalogue and they had some nice stuff too....just arent many stores around...same as mamas and papas. Plus i dont want to spend too much and mothercare had 3 for2 so thought i could get some bargains.....nope!!


----------



## citymouse

Kas, you know what the hb sounds like... don't get all worked up and stressed out! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> ive got the pram sorted and im trying to not buy anything at all now until after the 20week scan.
> 
> Im nervous that its been 6 weeks since the last scan; im not feeling any movement - and perhaps the doppler is picking up my HB or somethhing rather than babies!!! :cry:
> 
> also can you all feel your uterus REALLY easily? i THINK i can - about two finger widths below tummy button. But im not even sure about that!!!!!

FT - i am sure everythijg is fine and you have been listening to bubbas hb for 9 weeks now...i think you know what it sounds like. It cant be mixed up with your own. It is really early to feel anything...my midwife said between 18-20 weeks but can be longer....and apart from this morning where i am sure it was something...i have felt nothing since.
X x


----------



## firsttimer1

haha i thought i did - until last week when i realised i had been listening to the whosh whosh sound the last two times!!! i seem to have confused myself :shrug:

think im just getting nervous as scan is a week on weds - thanks tho hun :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Same day as me!!!!!!! 26th yes? :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooops - no the 25th!!!!

thats just made me realise its a week tuesday!!!!! Nooooooo i need to mentally prepare LOL! Im so beyond nervous. This is what a previous MC (no matter how early) does to you :(


----------



## 6lilpigs

Same as me, I'm in on the 25th! 10.35 so excited!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

6lilpigs said:


> Same as me, I'm in on the 25th! 10.35 so excited!!!

brilliant! Mine is at 11:30am so we can update everyone when were back - im team :yellow: though.... you?


----------



## emera35

FT - I'm crapping it about my scan on tuesday, and i can feel movements! I totally know how you feel :hugs: I've had 2 losses in my time, one very early recently, and one 2nd tri, many many years ago. It does tend to make you more nervous about things. (also feels weird just saying it like that) My mw says that as long as you start to feel things by 24 weeks, then thats well within the normal range of feeling movements. Also, your baby might just be in a far back position in general, so you won't be able to feel much at all for now until they get big enough to start fighting for room. :hugs:

Sorry can't remember who said about bleeding after dtd? Was it Newfie? I bleed everytime we've dtd whilst pregnant, scared me half to death the first time, but i'm more used to it now. Saying that i'm not so keen on doing it when pregnant anyway, so it doesn't happen very often! :haha: Apparently its really common due to the overall swelling and increased blood flow to the whole area ;) Same goes for blood after a difficult BM, you are more likely to bleed a little from straining during pregnancy for the same reasons.

Citymouse - I definately wouldn't have my inlaws staying right after the birth of my LO!!! They could visit if they wanted, but only for a few hours maximum. Even my mum only got a few hours in the first couple of weeks! Once my OH was back at work however, i had my mum to stay for a week, for the extra support, which was great. I told my guests to help themselves to tea and coffee or food whilst they were here, and put in my orders with them when they went to do so! :haha: I also just went of to bed with the baby whenever i felt like it, or if i'd have enough (or if i couldn't sit any longer, sitting was really painful for me!) I think its totally acceptable to do that, if not essential! Also, you get mega mega emotional after the birth, if you think the hormones now are bad...they are nothing compared to afterwards. I spent 2 weeks randomly crying for no reason about 20 times a day. I remember OH asking me what was wrong and i'd say things like "i didn't want my tea in this mug" and dissolve into tears. More normally i had no clue why i was crying! :haha: If someone had said something even remotely harsh i'd have been a mess!

Ladies, one thing about birth stories... i can guarantee, whatever you hear in a birth story, your labour will not be the same! Everyone is different :) Oh, and the "stages of labour" don't apply for everyone, i was totally thrown in my labour as i suddenly wanted to push and i hadn't been through these stages i'd been taught about :haha: You just have to listen to your body, stay calm and trust yourself. I just know everyone here will have really different labours, but you are all going to be brilliant! :hugs:

Mitch, i was going to suggest the iron on hemming tape you can get, so you could take maternity dresses up a bit really easily. Don't forget though they tend to wear a little longer when you don't have much bump to tent them out so a temporary hem would be ideal, as likely you'll want to remove it before long :haha: 

My poor little man isn't himself at all, he has had a real temperature all day. The up side has been that he has been soooo cuddly! its been lovely to snuggle all afternoon, he's usually way too busy for hugs! :haha:

Oh, right xfactor just started!


----------



## citymouse

Aw, sorry about your little boy!

I actually wish our families lived close by, because then we could have them over for a half-hour at a time. As it is they have to fly 6 hours to get here, so their visits will be prolonged and devoid of any relief! 

I'm super prickly about my house anyway... when people try to clean or arrange things I go insane (cleaning ladies, for instance). So having people roaming around thinking they should just do things without being asked... madness! As much as I complain that DH doesn't do laundry, I don't WANT him to, because I know how every item of clothing should be washed and dried. 

That is truly the part of this whole thing I dread the most... dealing with the family. And my mom is super-clingy and her feelings get hurt really easily. She was kind of a party girl when I was young so she's living out her nurturing mommy instincts with her grandkids, and I just can't take it, to be honest! I feel like, I was raised not to expect it, so having her try to be in that role now will make me insane. We have a really good relationship but I feel like she's trying to relieve her own guilt a lot of the time, not thinking about what we kids actually need. 

I think of it as giving in a "takey" way, and I have less than zero patience for it. 

Honestly in some ways my MIL is easier to deal with than my mom. There's only nuttiness, not drama. 

Sorry to put all that out there, feels good to get it out, though!


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer1 said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Same as me, I'm in on the 25th! 10.35 so excited!!!
> 
> brilliant! Mine is at 11:30am so we can update everyone when were back - im team :yellow: though.... you?Click to expand...

I think this time I'm gonna find out, only because I tried for a boy and theres some ladies on a swaying site I use that are also trying for a little boy, so hopefully I can let them know before they're attempts if what I did worked or not! I have never asked before so it will be a new thing knowing what I'm having before delivery! Team yellow is great fun, but torturous!!!!:haha:


----------



## citymouse

6lilpigs, what's the age range of your kids? What a grand group you have on your hands!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - my scan is on the 25th too. but mine isnt until 4pm in the afternoon. i am staying team yellow too so wont have much to report.

soem friends of ours were team yellow but the sonographer accidently told them it was a boy! fingers crossed this doesnt happen to me!


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - thanks for the kind words hunni :hugs: Cant wait for an update after ur scan :)

6lilpigs & Mrs Cupcake - i hope this week goes quick for us! xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

citymouse said:


> 6lilpigs, what's the age range of your kids? What a grand group you have on your hands!

Thankyou:flower: They are 12, 11, 8, 7, 6, 4, 2 & 1:kiss: The biggest gap is between 2 & 3 as going from 1-2 kids was hard!!!! I didn't know how I'd manage another:wacko: Then it just kind of got easier once I found my feet and now!, well they just keep coming lol:blush:


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer1 said:


> 6lilpigs & Mrs Cupcake - i hope this week goes quick for us! xxx

It's gonna fly by!! Ours is the day after my 35th b'day! Which will officially make me over the hill:haha:


----------



## citymouse

Do you have an upper number in mind, or are you just going to see how many make it their business to show up?


----------



## 6lilpigs

citymouse said:


> Do you have an upper number in mind, or are you just going to see how many make it their business to show up?

I think I'm gonna just keep em coming! My mum was one of 14 and my Nan gave me the most positive comment when she said in her strong Irish accent 'Charlotte, it doesn't do you any harm!' 
I have been with my DH for 14 years, we are buying our home, we both work albeit me from home running our roofing business, so we pay our own way:thumbup: Sometimes you can feel embarassed saying how many children you have these days as its so common for people to be robbing the benefits system and to be from a string of one night stands, its a shame isn't it.

Can I talk you into a few more Mouse????:winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

My dad is one of 12 and i intend to have 4.... just need to talk OH into it haha xxx


----------



## citymouse

I would like four, but biologically and husbandologically speaking that's probably not going to happen. I'd like to have three, though. Two just doesn't seem like enough!


----------



## firsttimer1

i think im feeling pokes!!!!!!

:happydance: :dance: :happydance:

Im pretty sure!


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer1 said:


> i think im feeling pokes!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> Im pretty sure!

Its so sweet isn't it:kiss:


----------



## citymouse

Ft, your baby's like, "OMG, my crazy mother is so paranoid... Fine, I'll just poke her."

Yay for pokes!


----------



## 6lilpigs

citymouse said:


> I would like four, but biologically and husbandologically speaking that's probably not going to happen. I'd like to have three, though. Two just doesn't seem like enough!

husbandologically:haha: Goodness that took me a few trys to spell!!:dohh: Every extra one you can squeeze in is an absolute blessing and totally new little miracle every time, I always try and talk people into just that one little extra bonus baby lol:winkwink:

Isn't it amazing that our grandparents would raise such large families yet we struggle today! I think its because we are so much more isolated, thank goodness for the internet! Its reconnected people. Go back 50 years and all the kids would be out the front playing on the streets, no cars! Front doors open. Yet everything modern has just seemed to make things harder? Goodness I sound like a right old granny here:rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

6lilpigs - don't suppose you're anywhere near manchester are you? I really need a roofer at the moment!

Husband... Citymouse you're definitely our official word maker upper!

FT - yay for pokes! I had ice-cream tonight and the cold might wake it, but nothing!


----------



## 6lilpigs

lozza1uk said:


> 6lilpigs - don't suppose you're anywhere near manchester are you? I really need a roofer at the moment!

No sorry lozza, we're Portsmouth way. Whats up???? I might be able to tell you what price you should be paying so you know if your getting a good deal:thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

If I had started a little younger I may have been able to slip an extra one past DH. ;)

I know what you mean, when I was growing up, the kids ran wild in our neighborhood. Four out of six houses in a row had kids and we could play in any (or all!) of the yards. We were just outside all day!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i think our baby is getting more expensive... we are off to look at new cars tomorrow. i just dont think i can cope with a two door hatch back and a pram/car seat...

i think i would like 4 kids but we will see how it goes... i am one of four!


----------



## emera35

Ergh, been looking at double strollers, my brain hurts from it :wacko:

Funny i always thought i'd only want 2 children, i was one of 2 for 22 years when my baby brother came along, and OH was one of 2 aswell. Now i'm pregnant with this baby though, i can't help thinking that it doesn't feel right that this will be the last time! Who knows?! OH wants like 5/6 children or so :shock: He just told me this tonight, when i was saying about maybe not wanting this to be the last. We probably should have started trying a bit earlier if thats how many he wants!! :rofl:


----------



## wouldluvabub

I always wanted 3 children, but after the morning sickness I had with this one (till 16 weeks) I dunno if I can do it all over again ha ha! We will have to see I guess!


----------



## lauraclili

Evening Laddies! 

Well, I'm in bed listening to my husband and my parents being drunk in the other room. I feel left out, particularly as it's my 30th birthday they're celebrating. On the plus side, I've been feeling baby wiggling around when I've been lying here reading up. :headspin: :wohoo: :yipee: 

I hope you're all well. I've been enjoying the pram/child number discussions. Dh and I have always wanted 3 but it was difficult enough to get pregnant with this one but I'm hoping pregnancy hormones will have kickstarted my system! 

As far as baby shopping goes, we have apram and a crib and pretty much nothing else... 

Xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Is anybody else doing scrap booking of their pregnancy? I am making an online one and it's so good!!! I am using mixbook.com. They have an option there of a pregnancy journal and it's beautiful... you can change it all around to suit your style!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the kind words ladies. I got my friends doppler and I heard the heartbeat for a long time, clear and 151 bpm. DH layed his hand on my belly and the baby seemed to stay where dad's hand was.:blush: The bleeding stopped completely after that time in the bathroom so I'm not concerned. It was probably my cervix or something :dohh:


----------



## kkl12

I always wanted 2 or 3 but DH says 2. We'll see how it goes I guess...

lauraclili- happy birthday!

Looks like lots of us have our scans on the 25th, mine is at 8am:thumbup: It's good because I won't have to wait all day.

wouldluv- I have been thinking about starting a scrapbook, just haven't done it yet.... I'll have to check out that website

Emera- DH and I went out for mexican last night and I ordered a non-alcoholic beer... I felt like I was getting nasty looks from the woman at the table next to us. My friend also gives me a hard time for having a diet coke with caffeine occasionally. Drives me crazy.:ignore: Just going to ignore them.


----------



## blessedmomma

amy- yay for girl!!!!:pink:

welcome 6lilpigs, long time no see lol. i dont know how i didnt realize you were due in march :dohh: its amazing, and the miracle never gets old does it:flower: we will see how many we end up with, will be a wonderful journey.

ft and laura- yay for movements :happydance: and happy birthday laura!!!! my oldest is 13 today. i now have a teen!

we are trading our front/back double stroller in for a side by side one. excited to start looking :)

hope everyone is having a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

Just popping on quickly to say good morning to you all! hope your weekends are going ok 
(i got my first pair of merternity jeans yesterday and a pretty dress, both from dotty p's and 24 quid for both :) i love my bargins!) 

CONGRATULATIONS AMY ON YOUR LITTLE GIRL BUBBA. :) 

gotta go clean and go fooding shopping and all the joys of a day off work.

Speak to you all soon

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

well my sunday has started rubbish. :( Turned on TV and saw the F1 results! :cry: :cry:

and now ive got work to do.... on a sunday! :cry:

at this rate, spurs will lose later on as well. :cry:

*OH WOE ME!!!!!! ....... *:rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

6lilpigs- thanks, I'll pm you rather than bore everyone with tales of loose slates!
Happy birthday Laura! 
Whoever said about non-alcoholic beer, I'm looking forward to being huge and drinking that just to watch people's reactions!
Had a better nights sleep last night but now I've also got to do a bit of sunday work (grrr) and then it's a day of decorating again. Downstairs almost complete now and we'll be getting a decorator if anything else needs doing!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - glad u slept a bit better hun; hope you enjoy your busy day!!!

i had an awful sleep. I sleeptalk anyway so never been the nicest person to sleep next to; but last night i threw my pregnancy pillow at the bedroom window :rofl:

and THEN i had one of ''thoooose'' dreams about me and one of my best male friends! I DO NOT nad have NEVER harboured any sort of feelings towards him other than best friend ones... so it was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO weird!

cant wait till all these stupid ass dreams stop!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Kas - just noticed your 47% (which means my 47% too!), we're so nearly half way there!! :happydance::happydance:

I've been looking forward to my 20 week scan, but woke up this morning feeling quite nervous about it as i'm sure my bump has shrunk this morning. Does anyone else's appear to change size on a daily basis, or during the day?:shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza - i was going to ask the exact same thing. Mine definately changes - even my OH noticed it. sometimes it feels really hard and round (and this is not down to needing the loo hahaha) and sometimes it feels a little squidgier and flatter...

...sooooo confusing?! 

Mine is still lopsided to the right haha - and thats where i always find babies HB now :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Mine's not been lopsided for a while, but when it is it's over to the left, and only first thing in the morning. Times like this i wish i'd bought a doppler! Ah well, only 11 days to wait.


----------



## firsttimer1

just hope the next few days flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy by!

this is my last week of MANIC 5 days a week training in birmingham as well...... cant wait till next weekend!!!! :dance:


----------



## 2nd time

well taking it easy today 

we wen o the park yeasterday and collected leaves and acorns and fethers and pinecones etc came home and made a picure or five with them but walking through he park a crazy man mooned me glad dh was with me or i might have smacked it lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Ha ha 2nd time on the mooner :haha: What a saddo!

Yeah Newfie - glad you got to hear HB to put your minds at rest :happydance:

FT / Laura - congrats on the movement....I dont get it very often - yesterday was very obvious and not so much today ...YET :haha:.

I got that lopsided belly yesterday morning - freaked my hubby out :haha: pmsl!!!! It was really hard on the right hand side and sticking out...left side was lower...he felt both and agreed it was weird....couldnt work out if it was babies back pushing against or just the placenta...either way it was cool if a little strange. 

Went over to a friends house for dinner last night and she is 10 days ahead of me so we were comparing symptoms and things....pretty much exactly the same...wonder if we are both having boys or girls???!!! She hasnt had MS but had the horrible tiredness....we are off to the baby show in 2 weeks togethee with hubbies in tow...hope there is a bar for them :haha:

Well...just one last thing to say this morning.....COME ON NEWCASTLE!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

it my scan on friday can i wait no i cant lol

we migh even tell he mil and the rest of he family an friends lol otherwise migh wait ill baby is born


----------



## firsttimer1

*2nd time* - :rofl: at the mooner

Mitch - glad to hear im not the only right sider :rofl: as for come on newcastle...... *HAAAA!!!!!* You are going down!!! (although you are at home so we shall see)

*COME ON SPURS!!!!*

No movement for me today yet either..... pretty sure i felt something last night. REALLY hope i didnt imagine it!


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> PINK PINK PINK :happydance:

*
Yey for *



6lilpigs said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Do you have an upper number in mind, or are you just going to see how many make it their business to show up?
> 
> I think I'm gonna just keep em coming! My mum was one of 14 and my Nan gave me the most positive comment when she said in her strong Irish accent 'Charlotte, it doesn't do you any harm!'
> I have been with my DH for 14 years, we are buying our home, we both work albeit me from home running our roofing business, so we pay our own way:thumbup: Sometimes you can feel embarassed saying how many children you have these days as its so common for people to be robbing the benefits system and to be from a string of one night stands, its a shame isn't it.
> 
> Can I talk you into a few more Mouse????:winkwink:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Good on you Guys :thumbup:

My Hubby has a roofing company too :winkwink:



firsttimer1 said:


> i think im feeling pokes!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> Im pretty sure!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:




lozza1uk said:


> Mine's not been lopsided for a while, but when it is it's over to the left, and only first thing in the morning. Times like this i wish i'd bought a doppler! Ah well, only 11 days to wait.

Its not too late to get a doppler, I bought one with DD & it was only about £25 from ebay & am now getting use out of it again :thumbup: Dont use it too much, only when needed


----------



## xdaniellexpx

afternoon ladies well after planning on not stepping past the door today well i had no milk so went to the asda and ended up buying stuff to make a cake wich is now in the oven and a apple spice candle mmmmm house smells of christmas hope ur all ok x


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle i lovvvveeee it when the house smells of christmas - best smell ever! I cook cinnamon when i want to smell chrismassy :)

YAY for christmas. as soon as its Oct 25th im going to get proper excited... be prepared ladies!

:rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies! Fist of all :rofl: at the mooner. I would have died laughing.
Hope you ladies slept better than I did. I'm not sure what I did, if I hurt myself at work or if I twisted in my sleep but holy cow it hurts. It's my side and part of my back, kinda from my hip up and including my ribs. It doesn't hurt my belly at all so I don't think it's anything baby related. I broke my ribs a couple years ago so I don't know if I re-hurt them? Tried to take a tylenol and made myself :sick:. Going to lie down I think. 
Found the baby's heartbeat again last night, so clear and loud. :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am putting my tree up on the 15th of november!! ha


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - :hugs: rest easy hun xxx

danielle - LOL mine will go up on Dec 1st.... OH would go mental if i suggested any earlier :rofl: so its less than 2 months till our trees go up :dance:

cant wait!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oh wants to put rs up now but we havent even got a tree ha x


----------



## firsttimer1

haaaaaaaaaaaa he wants to put it up in october? :rofl: weve got halloween fiirst! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha ano i want to take izzy trick or treating but dont fancy saying the trick or treat part x


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmm maybe you could go with a freind and another child too? OR why dont you just trick or treat people you know and warn them that your bringing izzy? Thats what my mum used to do with me LOL

ive got a halloween party to go to at my pals. we have a party every year and it usually gets very messy..... shame i cant drink :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Mmmm maybe you could go with a freind and another child too? OR why dont you just trick or treat people you know and warn them that your bringing izzy? Thats what my mum used to do with me LOL
> 
> ive got a halloween party to go to at my pals. we have a party every year and it usually gets very messy..... shame i cant drink :rofl:

Is it fancy dress?? If so, a couple of years ago when my friend had a halloween party and was 6 months pregnant she dressed up as a mummy!!! Wrapped herself in bandages and wore a T-shirt with mummy on it....bit of face paint and she looked well good :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

yep its fancy dress! I pulled out my outfit from 2 years ago and it fits as its stretchy LOL :) will make sure i post a piccie after the party :)

we threw the party 2 yrs ago and our pal wrapped himself in masking tape to be a mummy..... but forgot to cut a ''wee flap'' - :rofl: it was hilarious! and i was finding bits of tape for days afterwards!

still not felt baby move today :( i read though that babies tend to move more at night (8Pm onwards) as when you move during the day it rocks them to sleep!


----------



## KellyC75

Christmas! :ignore:


----------



## firsttimer1

:tease: You wish kelly!

CHRISTMAS!
*CHRISTMAS!*
CHRISTMAS!
*CHRISTMAS!*

:loopy:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loooooooovvvvvveeeeee Christmas .....BUT feel that it shouldnt be addressed until we are into November :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> :tease: You wish kelly!
> 
> CHRISTMAS!
> *CHRISTMAS!*
> CHRISTMAS!
> *CHRISTMAS!*
> 
> :loopy:

:rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i agree - i will get chrismassy as soon as its after oct 25th :) AGREED!

guess what ladies? Nationwidde have got me my money back from paypal (after that fraud!) - YES!!!!!!

I literally love nationwide. Best bank ever :hugs:


----------



## simoneandbump

Hey March mummies... 
Just got back from my Gender Scan and im having a gorgeous little GIRL..!! So happy xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*CONGRATS SIMONE!!!! *brilliant!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

girls 7 - boys 6 

:)


----------



## KellyC75

simoneandbump said:


> Hey March mummies...
> Just got back from my Gender Scan and im having a gorgeous little GIRL..!! So happy xxx

Congrats :pink:


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies! Hope all is well with everyone! Congrats on those who have received their scans! 18 or so more days until mine, but who is counting! lol

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## citymouse

Morning, laddies!

Growing up, we always put up our Christmas tree the day after US thanksgiving (which is the 4th Thursday in November). DH doesn't like it up that early so I'll probably wait a little. We have a fake tree and we just zip it into this giant body bag thing and drag it into storage... No re-putting together every year!

Going for brunch today with friends, but I have a lot of work to do this afternoon so I guess I can't drink too many mimosas. ;)

I dreamed I was on a trip with a bunch of people and they were all talking about me being boring because I didn't want to go out. I think I'm a little worried that DH is going to die of boredom because I don't have the energy to do anything.


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies. Congrats on the :pink: 
Still have a little bit of dark discharge but it's almost gone.


----------



## x-amy-x

im full of cold today :(


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah for team pink Simone!! Xx
Hope your discharge goes away newfie x
Sorry you have a cold any :-(


----------



## mitchnorm

Well its official.....my a*se has gone to sleep :sleep:. I have been sat at this flipping desk doing my assignment for 5 hours now....stopping only for bacon sarnie (yum). I have had enough already. Need a lovely soak in the bath.

Oh and tried out our heating - first time this cold spell and pipes are clanging and rads not working.....not a good sign me thinks! Hubby is on the case to sort out a plumber...god knows how much that'll cost :cry:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey laddies - hope you're all well this lovely Sunday!! :thumbup:

I'm ok apart from having a stinking cold - I feel your pain Amy, hope you feel better soon! :flower:

Congrats on all the scans and beautiful :blue::pink: and of course :yellow: - brilliant news, bet you're all on :cloud9: xx Am excited and nervous about our scan on 31st (Halloween - gulp!! :witch:) and will most probably find out and let you laddies know!!!! :friends:

I have tried to catch up but cannie remember any names to go with stories so I apologise :blush: 

Been very busy lately (oops typed busty at first!! :haha::haha:) but always try to get my March Mamas fix when I can!! You're all always amusing and supportive xx

I took a couple of bump pics this week and will try to upload now...hmmmm...think it has deffo popped! Please excuse the mess - we are in the process of doing up the spare room/ nursery :dohh: 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend my lovelies xxx

PS Christmas cannot begin until after Bonfire Night - FACT!!!!!! :brat:
 



Attached Files:







Bump - 18 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









Bump - 18 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loolindley

Hi laddies! I'm back!!!!! I've new fruited along the way, and should be well into my 17th week now. Huzzah!
Congrats to ALL the gender scans, but i am determind to stay on team :yellow: :haha: I have my scan 2 weeks tomorrow, so I will have to tell the sonographer to keep her mouth shut!

Glowstar, you should have said you were near Stockport, I've been there all week!

Well I have had a lush week away, seeing my parents and everything, but I am totally prammed out. In fact, I never want to see another pram again...which could pose as a problem in 5 months time! :rofl: I have been to a different pram shop everyday, and tbh, they all start spinning my head after a while. I have a short list of a Bugaboo Cameleon, and a Bugaboo Donkey. yes - I know that one is a double, but we both love it so much as a single. It just looks so different, and I've never been one to blend into the crowd! Plus, this way, I can get the second baby out of the way (!) with nice and early to get the use from the double!!!!!

I've had a week of food too, and haven't stopped eating. Not stood on the scales yet, but am dreading it! I only have to walk past greggs to put a lb on!!!!

As for sleeping, I don't know who said it, but I am also having terrible trouble. I'm suffering a little from insomnia, and finding myself waking up really early because my legs have gone dead and my hips are killing me. Whichever leg is underneath is just in agony, and it just makes me want to cry. I think I am defo going to have to invest in a maternity pillow, as I can't imagine the next 5 months being like this.

Not in work until Wednesday, so going to make the most of the next 2 days doing nowt!!


----------



## loolindley

Oh, I'm an onion :sad2:


----------



## kymied

Yesterday we took my husband's church's youth group on a short hike, it was supposed to be a really minor incline but we went up the wrong path and it was rather steep for a good part of it. I slowly huffed and puffed up it and even slower down, didn't want to lose my footing. Now my tail bone is hurting again. I woke up a good twenty times in the night because I had rolled from my side to my back and it was putting pressure on it. I'm now exhausted. 

But! Sweet potato! And my scan on Wednesday (they do them at 18 weeks here) It's kinda shocking to think this will be the last scan of the baby unless something is wrong. I can't wait to see him/her!
To Firsttimer: I think my uterus is just below my belly button and I'm still not feeling any movement. I've determined the baby is deciding to sit on my spine instead of the squishy bits that have more room.

I bought a really cute maternity shirt at the thriftstore for $2.50! I also picked up a couple large men's button down shirts to alter into maternity shirts. I looked for a shirt to try out the ribbon shirt idea on but all the women's shirts were too short to be able to cover a bump. (If I ever get one!)

My husband picked up a bunch of apples and says, there are plenty there if you want to make a pie or crisp or crumble or turn overs or bakes apples... I said, "Great! my work is doing a fundraiser bake sale this week. His face dropped. :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Oooh Kymied!!! I now want apple pie :cry::cry: we have no apples in :cry::cry: damn these cravings!!!! :haha: xx


----------



## newfielady

Listened to the baby's heartbeat again. 150-160 and listened to it for 5 minutes! I think the baby was taking a nap because he/she didn't move away just rolled around a few times. :D I'm getting my dopper fix in now while I have it.
I think the discharge has stopped, :happydance:
It's such a nice day here we have all the heat off and the patio door opened! It's 20 degrees c for goodness sake! We're going berry picking. If I feel sick I can sit down anyways so it'll be good for me to get a bit of vitamin d. 
Also, buying a crib, change table and a new crib matress for just $75 today! What A Deal :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - unlucky...you cannot jinx our unbeatened record :haha:. Didnt see it all as i have been doing assignement....cught last goal though :winkwink:

Hubbys making lasagne tonight using a new recipe i want trying out....he usually makes it his way. Smells yummy.

Having a non-alcoholic beer and watching come dine with me after my lovely bath...all quiet on baby front :thumbup:

Oh loo and all laddies...get yourself a maternity pillow.....uk ladies got mine in argos for £20....bargain...its fab, had it for 5 weeks now...coupled with memory foam mattress i have no sleeping problems...yet:wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening laddies!

i have enjoyed reading about all of your weekends.

looks like we are going to buy a VW golf estate... expensive but just the right size for us!

also had another look at the babystyle oyster today, babies r us have a good deal so although we cant afford it at the moment we hope they have the same deal on in a few months.

i havent seen the bugaboo donkey in the flesh but i hear it is highly rated plus that sidecar will be handy for putting your shopping in!

happy newfruiting!


----------



## kymied

Cupcake - I got the VW Jetta Sportwagen, it looks like it's pretty much the same, might be a regional thing. It's definitely a good car with lots of space.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - no unlucky here; we got a draw away from home :dance: and we played shi*e lol :hugs:

has anyone else had an official HB reading by MW? mine was 130bpm.... but doppler shows it as 145-155bpm

... so just wondered if anyone else has the official HB written on their MW record?


----------



## lauraclili

FT, my heartbeat was recorded at 133 on my MW notes although it's normally about 142 on mine...


----------



## firsttimer1

same as me then hun - anyone else? xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

:flasher: just found his one and couldn resist lol my younget dd is feelg poorly so keeps screaming the house down poor thing

sorry ladies bu i cant be christmas untill after my birthday 26th nov lol but i am really excited about it this year i have go my sister looking at houes for me as we are now thinking of moving back to sheffield to be near my mum and dad so tha a big move before baby is born and a change in hospital which i am abit worried abou as i love my local hospial right now and have 8 cans booked in wih them i hope moving won change the care baby gets


----------



## blessedmomma

hope everyone is having a great weekend! im trying to keep up. 

we probably put our tree up for christmas before anyone on nov 13. its my birthday, and i always consider it my biggest birthday present. :winkwink: that means ours is up during US thanksgiving too, but we dont mind.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hb by midwife was lower than my readings. Though she did count it herself.....i think around 130-135...my doppler reads at 155 ish.

You reckon higher reading means girl...lower is boy? Or old wives tale again :haha:

I am sure it was glowstar who says she is convinced i am having a boy though...i read the posting and forgot to comment:dohh:. I hope so......always wanted a boy first but am pretty open to either after getting pregnant..just as long as its healthy:thumbup:


----------



## waula

evening ladies! hope the spotting has stopped newfie :hugs: and huge congrtulations on all the great scans - thank goodness for healthy babies, never mind finding out the sex!!! 

its my last day of 18 weeks today - trying not to wish this pregnancy away but looking forward to the reassurance of regular kicks! FT: heartbeat was 133 at the hospital for me... and i've been less convinced about flutters/movement this week...:cry: i sometimes think there's something but then i think maybe its gas!!!! bring on the rib bashing kicks :haha: please someone remind me of this in a few months!

so we've spent the last weekend at my parents eating yummy food and pram shopping!! fell in love with the emmaljunga nitro pram, we were really keen on the icandy apple but the nitro is soooo light and yet still a big roomy pram and so much easier than the icandy to put up and down! https://www.emmaljunga.com/english/Prams/Find_your_pram/NitroCity-316.html in either the navy blue or the black with red trim... the shop we saw it in was offering the city carry cot, chassis, chair, hood, car seat for £700 which i know is a lot of money but my lovely mum has offered to pay and its a bit less than the icandy apple... going to wait a bit to buy it though...

right we've got a fire on in our new log burner and need to catch up on some weekend telly on the iplayer! tomorrow's a new fruit! woo!!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

kymied - just googled VW Jetta Sportwagen and yes the golf estate looks the same. glad to hear its good! it seems to be a nice size because its an estate but its not too big.

i dont have an official HB on my notes but i think she said to me it was about 150bpm


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

sorry to double post but just saw your post waula.

i think that price for emmaljunga is really good! especially as it includes the car seat - well done!


----------



## firsttimer1

so most of us have a HB reading of around 130 then. i just read a doctors thing that HB is supposed to have dropped to aorund 130 by now - so makes sense.

I dont think it predicts gender at all xxxx 

waula - i know what you mean, i cant wait for a good kicking heehee


----------



## emera35

I agree its not allowed to be christmas until after my birthday around here, 19th November, i don't think about it until then!

Roh's temperature has finally come down, so hopefully i can get a bit of sleep tonight! :)

I spent the night on the floor by Roh's cot last night, i think its really damaged me! My hips feel like they are actually broken!!! :cry:

Can't believe its only 2 days to my scan, i'm sooo nervous, i just want everything to be ok. Plus i realise i've started getting really obsessed with the idea of having a girl, and now i'm worried i'm going to be all disappointed if its a boy :wacko: I need to start thinking happy thoughts about having a boy!

MW didn't write the heartrate down, just FHHR, which means they heard it and it was regular :shrug: I expect it will be on the scan result though.

I think i'm a melon?


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - poor Roh; i hope he is ok soon.... and no more floor sleeping for you hun! :)


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> no more floor sleeping for you hun! :)

 Yeah i really shouldn't do it! My hips are a bit delicate after an accident when i was a teenager :wacko: I couldn't leave him though, and he'll only sleep in his cot, if i bring him to my bed its way too fun and he just wants to roam about, even if he's ill :dohh: OH told me off too!


----------



## emera35

OH, by the way, for the crafty clothes making ladies i thought i'd link my SIL's blog, she finds some lovely materials and patterns!

https://thecraftykitty.wordpress.com/

Plus my niece and nephew are cute too :flower:


----------



## LaRockera

I know this is like, a century after you guys opened this thread :haha:, but I've only just now discovered it. Can I play with you?

I'm due March 13. :flower:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

owwww am in pain just had a wired shotting stabby pain in my belly on my right side about an inch under my belly button but on a diagnall its still there but very dull 
just put my hand onit and felt a lump its gone now WHAT THE HELLLLLLL IS IT

could it be baby pressing up on the top of my womb 

or ligments it hurts :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Welcome larockera - by the looks of your ticker you alread know you are having a girl? Tbere is a mixture of team yellow, 7 boys and 6 girls so far so may have just equalled it out :thumbup:. Is this your first?

Emera - sounds like you are in pain :hugs: and hope you get your bed tonight x

Danielle - i sometims feel those hard lumps...guessing its baby or placenta being pushed. Weird feeling though


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all, too sleepy for replies, except... What is a sarnie? Laughing because I wanted bacon, too!

Went to our friends' place and came home with a big Rubbermaid tub of baby stuff, hurray! 

And then we stopped by the grocery store and I got it in my head that I wanted brie on sourdough, so I googled and found out I can eat Brie made with pasteurized milk, YAY! Cutting the rind off but revelling in the brie. Yum.

Now going to nap then have to wake up and work. 

Welcome, rockera!


----------



## emera35

Citymouse - Sarnie = Sandwich :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Mitch- isn't it 7 girls and 6 boys :wacko: I'm getting confused now.
lol, sandwich. I was wondering too :dohh:
All discharge and bleeding has stopped and even my side feel better. Thinking I just twisted up in my sleep.


----------



## LaRockera

mitchnorm said:


> Welcome larockera - by the looks of your ticker you alread know you are having a girl? Tbere is a mixture of team yellow, 7 boys and 6 girls so far so may have just equalled it out :thumbup:. Is this your first?

Hey ladies, thank you for the welcome. :flower:

Yep, having a girl, we found out at 17+2, and she had her legs wide open and flashed us her hamburger. :haha: :cloud9:

My DH and I are over the moon, but would be equally happy with a little boy, too. 

And yep, this is our first. Took us 13 cycle and a last-minute decided IUI. I also have a cervical suture in there, which was inserted at 13+3. I'm SO hoping it will last until my due date.


----------



## em2656

Hi everyone. Hope you're all ok and have enjoyed your weekends???

As for the heart rate thing, it's definately an old wives tale and it can vary so drastically simply depending on whether baby is awake or asleep, kicking around or keeping still. Makes sense really.

Sorry i've not got time to catch up properly atm, got so much work to do.

But first, I NEED Marmite on toast!

Night night xxx


----------



## LaRockera

xdaniellexpx said:


> owwww am in pain just had a wired shotting stabby pain in my belly on my right side about an inch under my belly button but on a diagnall its still there but very dull
> just put my hand onit and felt a lump its gone now WHAT THE HELLLLLLL IS IT
> 
> could it be baby pressing up on the top of my womb
> 
> or ligments it hurts :(

It does sound like ligament pain. A few days ago, as I was getting to bed, I felt a sudden stitch-like pain from my mons pubis to my belly button, just slightly on the left side, that had me double over. Then I sifted and turned around and it was gone. 

A few days later I was browsing symptoms and came across a website that described exactly what I have felt, and said it was round ligament pain. 

Also, my midwife told me that sometimes if you feel dull aches or twinges it's just the baby moving. I took it she means the baby may be pressing into nerves or sensitive spots.


----------



## citymouse

We have bananas this week! 21 weekers' size measurement is head to toe, not just CRL! Hurray!

And I don't want to be called an onion come Tuesday. Call me a wedge of brie! Since its what I'm made of after this afternoon. :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome rockera and congrats on the girl :baby!!!!!!

newfie- im glad your all better hun :hugs:


----------



## kymied

Oh I really want some brie. Maybe baked with raspberry. Or with mushrooms in a red wine reduction. (if you boil it most of the alcohol is gone right?) If the baby is a girl I'm debating the names Brielle or Brianna with the nickname of Brie. Is that taking my love of brie too far?


----------



## citymouse

No, I think Brie is a really cute nickname!

I've been feeling twangs and ziggles all day. If its not baby, wtf is it?? Lol!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i had baked camenbert (like brie!) for supper last night with sweet chilli sauce. it was delicious!

i'm still not feeling any movement.....:cry:


----------



## loolindley

MORNING!!!!!! Happy Monday's to you all!!

Welcome to LaRock, congratulations on your LittleRock :cloud9:

Happy NewFruiting day to all those concerned. I only have 3 more days as an onion, but couldn't help feel disappointed in Tesco's yesterday when I picked up a teeny tiny onion. What, why baby is only THAT big?!!? I need to stop taking this so literally!!

Danielle, I have been having shooting/stitchy pains too, so I am just putting it down to round ligament pain. I'm also getting a bit of back pain and some shooting pains up the side. I ordered my Mummy E pillow last night as they are on offer on the pergnancy pillow website https://www.pregnancypillow.co.uk/M...Includes-White-Cover-Free-Delivery_p_149.html, so I am hoping that will sort me out.

On the cards this morning is walking the dogs and going swimming, and then I HAVE to catch up with some sky+ as I came home to find only 6% free memory space, so need to watch some so the rest of my crap can record!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy Monday All!

*Kymied *- Brie's a cute nickname, just a good thing it's brie you like and not Stilton or Gorgonzola. 

Can't believe some of us are now past the half way point!!!:happydance:

Feeling a bit achy this morning as overdid it a bit yesterday. Spent the day decorating and have decided we're not really cut out for it. It took 3 hours to hang 4 and a half strips of wallpaper - is that too long?!! I did then reward myself with 2 bottle of :beer: (non-alcoholic) and gulped it down as if it was real! Tasted so good. Followed by chocolate. 

Also managed to persuade my DH to do the John Lewis thing (thanks to :cake:) so hopefully going to get that booked in. I think he's still a bit overwhelmed by everything so hopefully this will help him understand what we need and when. 

Anyway, another day of work, interupted by lots of :laundry: as our washing machine broke a couple of weeks ago and the new one's being plumbed in today. Have bought a larger load one as think i'll be using it every day in 4/5 months time!


----------



## MsCrow

Morning ladies

Just catching up on 15 pages of posts, crikey you are chatty over a weekend. Not been able to get on, this weekend has been a strange one (defleaing cats and house, hope that was safe?!?), sad one (MrC's best friend leaving for NZ), interesting one (charity fundraiser). The latter was also stressful as I 'came out' to the start of the last group of people to know. The rest will be at a meeting on Tuesday and I'm nervous of the reception. 

Bit devastated about our NZ friend. Citymouse, MrC is like your DH, finds it hard to make really good friends. This one was the friend he shared everything about the pregnancy too and he's a very private man. Walking home we started to reasses what we're doing in the town where we live. Mile away from family and realising we had no one now we'd truly consider a very close friend. Tonnes of friends and aquaintances....been very hormonal this weekend and have felt a deep loneliness.

I need to buy a pregnancy pillow....*sigh* woke up today and have a light and persistent pain over my mons pubis. 

Glad to read Newfie's bleeding stopped....and I hope the constipation has resolved itself Mitch.


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Monday everyone!! :flower:

Ooooo my pram is 'out for delivery' :happydance: so should arrive today...just hope my daughter hears the front door and signs for it :wacko: I've text her but she hasn't replied!! 

Welcome to Rockera and your baby girl :baby::hugs:


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you everyone for the welcome and the wishes. :flower:

Currently awaiting for swab results. I think I may have developed a thrush :growlmad: and need to treat it asap, before it gets to my stitches. 

Re pregnancy pillow, I am eyeing the snooggle thing, but it's really expensive. Hmmm... Will see what I'll do.

xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Good Morning ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend (have scanned the pages but can't keep up at the weekends lol)

Just wanted to say....

IT'S MY SCAN TOMORROW

and at this point in time we have decided we want to find out! :)
very very excited!


----------



## buttonnose82

can I join you girls?? I am due March 8th and have my 20 week scan on thursday ..... when I'll be exactly 20 weeks lol, we are staying team yellow like we did will our little man last time


----------



## littleANDlost

in my excitement i forgot to say Hey to Larockera!
And Glowstar what pram did you say you had ordered? was it the silvercross 3d (I'm sure someone has ordered that! lol) I spent the weekend trying to persuaded my OH that we do not need the Bugaboo Cameleon, I&#8217;m not sure it worked though, he is still convinced we need the off road wheels and the ability to put it on two wheels and drag it backwards over snow! idiot men!

EDIT - And hey buttonnose! Your more than welcome to join in the madhouse lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

LittleandLost - well we get so much snow in the UK (!) he might be right! Yep, highly unlikely - they do look nice though, if huge!
Welcome LaRockera & Buttonnose!


----------



## littleANDlost

Lozza he thinks it will be 'really fun' for the kid to be dragged around backwards like they are on a sleigh and he is a reindeer! I love him to bits but he&#8217;s meant to be a father in 20 weeks lol and wanted to spend £750 on a &#8216;sleigh&#8217;!.


----------



## lozza1uk

Hmm, yep by the time it snows again your baby will probably be able to sit up (or be held) on a £5 sledge anyway! Cute though.


----------



## buttonnose82

girls I need help!!

We need a double pram and I have no clue where too start really, Little Man will be 17 months old when baby in born, I don't fancy a phil & ted as I heard the baby that goes on the bottom tends too get bored quickly and I was looking at the baby jogger select but by the time we have all the extra bits we need (carry cot & extra seat) it would cost a bomb :( Help!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies helloo the newbies u will love it here it does get very addictive izzy had me up at 5.30 gurr but had 2 loads of washing done and its drying all over my house looks like a laundrett hehe just having my s+v crisp fix hehe x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

buttonnose82 said:


> girls I need help!!
> 
> We need a double pram and I have no clue where too start really, Little Man will be 17 months old when baby in born, I don't fancy a phil & ted as I heard the baby that goes on the bottom tends too get bored quickly and I was looking at the baby jogger select but by the time we have all the extra bits we need (carry cot & extra seat) it would cost a bomb :( Help!

have u seen the i candy peach i have it for izzy just need to buy the addaptors and hay ho we have a twin pram and when izzy walks for long distances we can use it as a single again xxx


----------



## 2nd time

i have phl and ted its great little one does no seem o be board but the pram is very heavy especialy now i am preggo


----------



## emera35

Hi to LaRockera and Buttonnose! :hi:

LandL its my scan tomorrow too! Excited and terrified here, hope all goes amazingly for you :)

Buttonnose, as far as double buggys go, i've decided i'm not going to go for a big buggy / travel system thing this time. I'll get a buggy board for my My3, and then i'm just going to get a McLaren (type, not necessarily that brand though) umbrella fold type twin stroller, as i live in a basement, so getting both children plus bags and buggy in and out of the house, up and down the stairs, will be easier with something light and not too bulky. As i babywear alot (up to now, as i can't manage it so easily with the bump) i'll likely wear the LO alot anyway. Also i don't have a car so its not desperate that i can clip in an infant carseat etc. Doubt thats very helpful! My SIL has a p+t though and says its fine, although a little heavy.

I think Roh has eaten the pigs out of OH's Pass the Pigs game :dohh: Not sure what to do, he hasn't choked and seems fine, i'm guessing they'll just come out eventually, right? :wacko:


----------



## littleANDlost

I hope your scan goes amazing for you tomorrow to emera - about the pigs, how many do you think he's eaten and are you sure he's not just hidden them somewhere? I'm not sure how hard they will be to pass. I'm sure as long as they do come out within the next few days or so he'll be fine. Bless him!


----------



## emera35

There is only 2 of them in there so thats his maximum pig consumption! They are really small so they could just be lost somewhere. Sure he'll be ok, don't think OH is going to be thrilled though :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

My OH used to have that game! That's one of the few possessions he brought with him when we moved in together. The pigs are pretty small, hopefully they'll come out the other end, meanwhile at least they get to be "happy as a pig in S***" (sorry).:haha:
Hope Roh's OK though!


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm sure he'll be fine then, i was imagining 10 or so being eaten haha.


----------



## loolindley

L&L, we have been looking at the 'Smugaboo' Cam and the Donkey too! :rofl: Each to their own isn't it!!!!!

I've been in a dilema about whether or not to go for the big expensive pram, mostly because I know that within a year I will need to get a light weight stroller to use as well, and also a big pram will be heavy and not as convenient to use...HOWEVER...

I have come to the conclusion that you only have your first baby once. I know that next time round I'll be so much more wise, and will choose with my head much more than with my heart (which is what I'm going with now). This is the baby that I am allowed to go silly on....because I don't know any better! We buy a brand new car every 3 years that loses 5K as soon as we drive off the forcourt, and it doesn't bother us. We also (used to) go on holidays that cost far too much money, so we can experience a bit of luxury. So I think I just need to get over the fact that the pram costs so much, and we wont get the full use from it with this child.

I think I need to go with my heart.... (this opinion could, and is likely to change many times over the next few weeks!!!)


----------



## littleANDlost

I really like the cam, but would have to lob it down from our first floor flat and back up again by myself while OH was at work and it's just to big for that, he can't see it though, i think the bee plus is more practical even though it doesn't look as nice. I also love the Silver Cross Surf, but that&#8217;s not very practical either. I don&#8217;t know what we are going to do yet, I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m going to be able to budge OH away from the Cam and may just have to get a lot fitter in order to keep taking it apart and carrying it everywhere lol.


----------



## KellyC75

buttonnose82 said:


> can I join you girls?? I am due March 8th and have my 20 week scan on thursday ..... when I'll be exactly 20 weeks lol, we are staying team yellow like we did will our little man last time

Welcome :wave: Good luck for Thurs



buttonnose82 said:


> girls I need help!!
> 
> We need a double pram and I have no clue where too start really, Little Man will be 17 months old when baby in born, I don't fancy a phil & ted as I heard the baby that goes on the bottom tends too get bored quickly and I was looking at the baby jogger select but by the time we have all the extra bits we need (carry cot & extra seat) it would cost a bomb :( Help!

Im thinking the same thing right now....:wacko: Will probably start a new thread in 'the baby club' section :coffee:



LaRockera said:


> I know this is like, a century after you guys opened this thread :haha:, but I've only just now discovered it. Can I play with you?
> 
> I'm due March 13. :flower:

:wave: Welcome



blessedmomma said:


> we probably put our tree up for christmas before anyone on nov 13. its my birthday, and i always consider it my biggest birthday present. :winkwink: that means ours is up during US thanksgiving too, but we dont mind.

Thats my Birthday too :cake: :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> There is only 2 of them in there so thats his maximum pig consumption! They are really small so they could just be lost somewhere. Sure he'll be ok, don't think OH is going to be thrilled though :haha:

Defo keep your eye on them coming out though, you need to make sure he does pass them :thumbup:

Mayby ring a nurse, just to be on the safe side ~ But im sure he'll be Ok :hugs:

edit* just seen he may not have eaten them! mayby just check with nurse, because clearly you arent gonna be able to make sure they pass, if he may not have eaten them!


----------



## loolindley

L&L could you look at the Bee of the Babystyle oyster? They are both nice and lighter weight. There are some cracking oyster bargains to be had at the moment. I saw one that had the stroller, the crib and colour pack for £299.


----------



## KellyC75

Wish I could make my Oyster into a double pram! :dohh:


----------



## littleANDlost

I like the oyster, i think it does everything that is needed and is much cheaper but still looks just as nice, OH however said 'well once you've seen the cameleon nothing compares does it?' He's really starting to bug me with it lol.


----------



## loolindley

*snigger* sounds like me and your oh would get on!!! I was saying some similar bullsh!t to my oh!!! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Those that are interested in double prams/pushchairs....I have just started this thread :coffee:

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/771068-anyone-has-double-pram-pushchair.html#post13436557


----------



## xdaniellexpx

o noo not happy just phoned the pram shop to turn my pram into a dubble its going to cost 160 and i will get an extra seat unit and i dont bloody need 1 i only need the addaptors by the time new baby is old enough to go in the seat izzy will be over 2 1/2 and wont need the pram u cant buy the addaptors buy them selvs :( new pram it looks like then


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> o noo not happy just phoned the pram shop to turn my pram into a dubble its going to cost 160 and i will get an extra seat unit and i dont bloody need 1 i only need the addaptors by the time new baby is old enough to go in the seat izzy will be over 2 1/2 and wont need the pram u cant buy the addaptors buy them selvs :( new pram it looks like then


Try getting in touch with the pram company itself, do they mayby have a website ~ Im sure they will help you :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Look on ebay danielle for just the adapters? x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

u cant its not good :( they say u need to buy it with the seat unit as this 1 is smaller and u need it as a twin. yes u do when u have 2 seat units but not a seat unit and a car seat gurrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## xdaniellexpx

loolindley said:


> Look on ebay danielle for just the adapters? x

i have done nothing :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

Changed my tickers....Emigration countdown! :wacko: Just to get my butt into gear! :argh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

how long will we lose u for kelly?


----------



## MsCrow

Poor pigs, mind you they are tiny and pretty bendy if you do find Roh has had a piggy snack.

Pubis still hurting....wondering if its time for a pregnancy pillow or more worrying? I have £30 in mothercare vouchers which I might just go and blow on a Dreamgenii. 

A lady from my local politics group has offered me her baby seat, bath, toys and more for nothing. I had a little cry at my desk when I got her tweet. She's an immaculate mum so I'd trust the seat implicitly. She's also offered her Silver Cross pram for a small amount...shall research that one.


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> how long will we lose u for kelly?

I hope to have internet once we arrive, but im gonna be really busy the first few months...:loopy:

Will, of course pop in when I can, just may not be able to read back on everyones news :nope:


----------



## wondertwins

*Happy Monday, Laddies!* I cannot believe how much ground you all covered over the weekend!!!

Welcome to *LaRockera, Ssuchianlo & Buttonnose* Get ready to read a lot!

*Amy *- I am so happy for your pink bump! I had a feeling that it would be a girl. :cloud9: Congrats to all the other gender scans too! I think we need some more boys at this party.

*Mitch *- As for you kitten racing dream..... at least it was amusing. My dreams all seem to fall into the category of disturbing or erotic, neither of which are really BnB friendly. :blush:

Regarding all the Christmas talk and the Pram/Stroller talk: YIKES! You gals are good planners to be thinking so far ahead. I have a feeling we'll have a teeny Christmas tree this year, and I'll be lucky to have purchased much more than car seats and a few sleepers before these boys come. I don't know what's wrong with me. I think I'm just feeling so stressed out about logistics right now, that all of the fun planning and preparing is falling to the wayside. 

AFM... this weekend, I went for a 45 minute jog/walk. The weather was perfect and I felt great. Just one problem: exerpeezing. :rofl:

Is anyone else experiencing any insomnia? I did not sleep for even a minute Saturday night, and I'm still feeling the affects. :wacko:


----------



## littleANDlost

loolindley said:


> *snigger* sounds like me and your oh would get on!!! I was saying some similar bullsh!t to my oh!!! :rofl:

I get what he is saying, that the bugaboo's are (in his opinion) the best prams out there, but that doesnt mean they are the best for us and our situation lol. Maybe you should take him pram shopping with you and he'd let you get what ever you wanted with out making you feel at all guilty or like you were spending to much lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins - yep - feel knackered when i go to bed, but then as soon as I put the light out i'm wide awake, usually for a good hour or so. Then i wake a few times in the night. Really annoying!

I did read that the baby often wakes up when you finally lay down and relax, then your metabolism steps up a gear which might be what's keeping me awake?


----------



## littleANDlost

I;m find sleeping really hard as well, i go to bed and sleep for a few hours but always wake up needing a wee and then i can never get back to sleep again for an hour or so and this happens twice a night now. It means I'm in bed by atleast 9 (mostly half 8) every night. :(.


----------



## 2nd time

i jut read an interesting artical on yahoo it says stressed women are more likely o have baby girls les see whos stresed out lol


----------



## KellyC75

2nd time said:


> i jut read an interesting artical on yahoo it says stressed women are more likely o have baby girls les see whos stresed out lol

:rofl: So thats why I am now blessed with 2 :pink:'s :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

Waking up at night is something I've dealt with on and off, but Saturday was the first night that I did not sleep at all. :( :( :( The worst part is that it's hard to regain the lost sleep. Yesterday, I was a zombie and then DH and I got into a huge fight because he was being a complete jerk (which was certainly made worse by my exhaustion). So last night I sobbed myself to sleep. This morning, I feel like crap. My eyes is all swollen from the crying and my back hurts and my brain is completely asleep.


----------



## 2nd time

KellyC75 said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> i jut read an interesting artical on yahoo it says stressed women are more likely o have baby girls les see whos stresed out lol
> 
> :rofl: So thats why I am now blessed with 2 :pink:'s :winkwink:Click to expand...

yep i have 2 dds already lets see what friday brings although having 2 under 2 already migh uggest a lile stress so perhaps anoher girl lol


----------



## MsCrow

:hug: Wondertwins

I'm sorry, it sucks, been having a similar experience. I got some good advice after an argument recently that said: 



> Tell him you are hormonal and carrying his spawn and as such arguing with you is both pointless and stupid, and then tell him to make you a cup of tea.


----------



## 2nd time

MsCrow said:


> :hug: Wondertwins
> 
> I'm sorry, it sucks, been having a similar experience. I got some good advice after an argument recently that said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him you are hormonal and carrying his spawn and as such arguing with you is both pointless and stupid, and then tell him to make you a cup of tea.Click to expand...

lol did i wor my dh keeps telling me i am not the only pregnan woman looking after 2 babies so get on with it, i do think his would make a good defence in a murder trial lol:blush:


----------



## 2nd time

ii hate my keybord the t keeps no working lol


----------



## littleANDlost

:(:( oh wondertwins :hugs: I'm so sorry you've had such a bad weekend. could you try to nap in the evenings or somthing to try to catch up? xx


----------



## wondertwins

Ms. Crow- thank you. That advice made me smile. :) I'm just so tired. And weepy. And it makes everything seem so depressing even though I know it's just a temporary feeling. I'm sure I'll feel better after I sleep tonight. And I see chocolate chip cookies in my future.


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins - that sucks.:hugs: The worst i've had is 2 1/2 hours of lying there, not all night yet but i feel your pain. I haven't got to the crying point quite yet, at least that normally gets me off to sleep when i do!

I've read about drinking warm milk before bed (hope it counts if you mix it into hot chocolate) as it releases some enzymes when heated that aid sleep. DH thinks it's because i'm thinking about stuff so not letting my mind switch off but actually i'm quite chilled at the moment so I don't think it is. I've explained to him the whole baby being awake thing and he seems a bit more understanding and knows i am trying to sleep!


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: 'Wondertwins' :hug:


----------



## MsCrow

Wondertwins, glad you liked the advice. It even made me smile through the mist of some soggy mascara.

You're not alone. I left a friend's going away party early, I wasn't up for a lot of drunkenness but also just couldn't cope and walked all the way home sobbing. Got home, sat on the foot stool sobbing until I dragged my sorry self to bed. This was after a day of falling out with MrC, because I was freaking out about doing the flea treatment, sobbing, and general moroseness.

Half of it, I guarantee makes no sense, the arguments you have will not be really important, I'm sure a lot of it is being sleep deprived and truly, bloody, hormonal! 

Hang in there.


----------



## mitchnorm

Wondertwins - :hugs:....I think there is something to be said for things going around your head and not being able to sleep. I used to suffer quite badly during a stressful period at work (not pregnant)....and I was advised to put a note pad next to my bed and just before I went to bed to write down anything that was in my head....things to do the next day, things not to forget and general stuff. Perhaps give it a go - it works a treat.... :thumbup:

Hope you get more tonight x x


----------



## loolindley

WONDERSTWINS :hug:

I have suffered from insomnia all my life, but it's made worse at the moment by the fact that there is actually something on my mind, so I just end up stressing and getting upset.
Sleep deprivation does nothing to make people nice and it's easy to say things you normally wouldn't, or react to others when normally you would bite your tongue.

MrsCrow's quote is fantastic advice. I will be using that in future!

I've just grabbed an afternoon nap on the sofa now, so hopefully that should keep me sane until bedtime. xxxx


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: to the ladies who had rough weekends... 

I slept horribly last night, had a really sad dream and woke up crying, then the dog was waking me up every hour. He seems to think that as long as I'm getting up to pee every two hours, I might as well get up 30 minutes later and give him a treat or rub his belly. :roll:

Long day of work today because I accomplished nothing yesterday. Oh well.


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> I've just grabbed an afternoon nap on the sofa now, so hopefully that should keep me sane until bedtime. xxxx

Ohhh, now that sounds a great idea :sleep::cloud9:

Pitty DD wont have any of it! :dohh::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> :hugs: to the ladies who had rough weekends...
> 
> I slept horribly last night, had a really sad dream and woke up crying, then the dog was waking me up every hour. He seems to think that as long as I'm getting up to pee every two hours, I might as well get up 30 minutes later and give him a treat or rub his belly. :roll:
> 
> Long day of work today because I accomplished nothing yesterday. Oh well.

Please please take this the right way :hugs: (Im no expert, but this is my experience)

I would defo not give your dog all that attention when he wakes you :nope: You will be getting him into a habit that if he barks/wakes you, he gets treated & it'll be so hard to stop it once it starts....Leaving you knackered :sleep:

I have had 2 dogs & my 2nd dog barks when im on the phone & as I answer calls for my Hubbys business, I have to keep her quiet :shhh: So give her a treat....She now barks when im on the phone to anyone, waiting for her treat! :dohh:

They are clever :winkwink:


----------



## x-amy-x

i am soooo tired... desperate to go to bed but instead im off to work shortly :(


----------



## littleANDlost

ive just realised this time tomorrow i will know if my little bubba is pink or blue!!!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hello Ladies, seems you've all had a busy weekend, there is no way I can catch up on all the posts, did I miss much?

So last night I had a crazy dream. Dreamt I was going into labour (at 16 weeks)... and I was at the hospital scared out of my mind... I remember asking the doctor if I was going to give birth today, which she said no. Then she gave me needles (in my girly parts) to stop the labour... sounds painful but I felt no pain in the dream lol. She also told me to push everytime she gave me a needle, so I remember pushing, weird :wacko: So glad to wake up from that dream haha. 

I am also noticing that I have to get up to pee in the night again! It went away for like 3 weeks and now I am back needing to pee in the middle of the night... I thought the need to pee all the time went away mostly during second trimester until the baby is bigger and pushes on our bladders? Anyone else still getting up to pee?


----------



## KellyC75

littleANDlost said:


> ive just realised this time tomorrow i will know if my little bubba is pink or blue!!!!!!



:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## littleANDlost

All the bloody time joanna, I have to pee like once every two hours atleast! I think ican actualy feel now when the baby is pressed up against my bladder, it's like a fake feeling of a full bladder, kinda wierd. I try and poke and get the baby to move over a little bit, or if it's at night i roll to my other side which sometimes helps.


----------



## blessedmomma

kelly-yay for the same birthday!

wondertwins- sorry your having trouble sleeping. i was told that when your pregnant your hormones progesterone and estrogen surge at different times to rise and sustain the pregnancy. when the estrogen rises is can give you pms like symptoms... weepiness, depression, etc, and especially insomnia. im sure if your stressed out on top of that it sure aint helping. hope you get some better sleep soon :hugs:

2ndtime- i cant believe your DH! just cuz your not the only one with 2 under 2 and pregnant doesnt give him the right to not sympathize with you at all!!!!! knowing other women are in the same stuation doesnt take any of the pressure off you at all. the mean side of me would want to kick him in the balls and say, cmon now, your not the only guy who has been kicked there, get up and get on with it. but, then that wouldnt be a very nice thing to do. and thankfully, my DH would never treat me like that.

hope everyone is having a great week so far. i showed my DH the new double stroller i want. and.... he loves it!!!!!! i was so glad. its even nicer that the handle adjusts for a taller person. im kinda short, and he is very tall, so finding one we both can use is hard . i didnt even know about the adjustable handle until he started messing with it.

and, our 20 wk scan was set for oct 31st, but got moved up to oct 27th today!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Kelly, are you able to take your dogs with you to Oz?

Dogs are monkeys, and far too clever for their own good. We feed our two at 7.30 every night, but after a week of being at my parents where their had their food at 6.30 (thats when their dog eats), they started playing up at 6.25 last night, and danced around crying for an hour. I was determind not to feed them until later though!


----------



## littleANDlost

riht ladies i've finsihed work now, been here since 7.30 so can't wait to get home, Will speak to you all tomorrow morning I'm sure, have a good evening! (day if your over seas lol) xx


----------



## loolindley

Joannaxoxo said:


> I am also noticing that I have to get up to pee in the night again! It went away for like 3 weeks and now I am back needing to pee in the middle of the night... I thought the need to pee all the time went away mostly during second trimester until the baby is bigger and pushes on our bladders? Anyone else still getting up to pee?

Last week for about 6 days, I could not stop going to the loo, and although I was desperate, there was not a full wee there iykwim. It has stopped again now, so I can only assume that the baby or the uterus was in a position that was not kind to my bladder and now it has moved again.

Yes, I am still getting up for a pee in the night, but I always have, so I hope your baby moves soon, and you get a proper nights sleep! x


----------



## lozza1uk

Joanna - yep i'm still getting up in the night. I don't know if i wake up because I need to go, or if I'm just waking up and then going "just in case" so that i don't wake up again!

Citymouse - it's horrible when you wake up crying. I've only ever done it a couple of times and its so vivid.

Blessed - that's the same day as mine now!!


----------



## blessedmomma

lozza1uk said:


> Blessed - that's the same day as mine now!!

:dance::dance::dance:

joanna- i still get up to pee about 3 times a night :growlmad: i keep my eyes mostly shut so i have half a chance of falling back to sleep. im sure my muscles around my bladder are shot, so its not gonna get any better:dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> Kelly, are you able to take your dogs with you to Oz?
> 
> Dogs are monkeys, and far too clever for their own good. We feed our two at 7.30 every night, but after a week of being at my parents where their had their food at 6.30 (thats when their dog eats), they started playing up at 6.25 last night, and danced around crying for an hour. I was determind not to feed them until later though!

Our Boxer (almost 12) sadly died in June & we are re-homing our Beagle, she is 10 years old & we feel the flight & quarantine would be too much for her 

The good news is we have found her a new home, with a lovely couple that already have a beagle (a boy, so she'll be pleased!:winkwink:) 

She is 'moving' in 2 weeks time ~ Its gonna be emotional :cry: But we know its for the best, for her :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Dont hate me laddies....but since Day 1 I havent had to get up once during the night to pee....:blush: I must have a massive bladder (although that'll change I am sure) and/or really tight muscles to hold it in. Sometime I have to get up around 6.30am on a weekend to pee but thats only cos my body is used to me getting up for work then

:blush:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Lol glad I am not the only one. Perhaps as you said Loo, the baby might be in a bad spot at the minute and pushing on my bladder... hopefully he/she will move soon! lol. 

Got my next doctor's appointment today... not a ultrasound but just a check up. Get to hear the heartbeat today, hopefully, which will be a first! We've had the baby checked on our 12 week scan, which we could see a flickering heart beat... but I have not got to hear it yet! So excited for 3:30 this afternoon! I will update you all tomorrow on the appointment... and I will hopefully have a gender scan booked too!


----------



## loolindley

I was laughing so hard at Mitch's massive bladder that I had a tinkle myself! Oops :blush: Mitch and I must have opposite sized bladders!


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, wow! I think every night but one since I got my :bfp: I've been up at least twice to pee. Often more, lol. You will henceforth be known as Bladder of Steel.

Kelly, no taking it the wrong way. It is totally my fault! The awful thing is that my job used to be all about dogs, I know so much about them intellectually, but it all falls away in practice. The problem really stems from his snoring and the fact that he isn't used to sleeping outside of our room. So the only bed he has in our room is his crate, which is right next to the bed so I can reach down and stop him from snoring, and he gets tired of that at about 2am, then goes to the living room and comes back, then goes and comes bacK (and wants attention every time)... This literally wasn't even an issue until it got hot about 2 months ago. I'm waiting on cool nights because then we can bring his beds back in and just shut the door.

A big part of it is that I like having him in the room with us, so I don't want to teach him to sleep in the other room and not make any noise about it.

Gah, I'm such a weak dog disciplinarian!


----------



## firsttimer1

*LaRockera -* :hugs: welcome - i will addb your EDD and :pink: bundle of joy to the first post list :)

*Danielle *- i have those weird pains too and often feel a lump on the right.... i poke it alot so hope it isnt baby :rofl:

*Kymied *- loving Brie as a nickname for a little girl. probably cos im cheese OBSESSED.

*cupcake *- its sooooo annoying not feeling movement isnt it? even now i only THINK im feeling it. cant wait till we all have proper painful kicks haha 

*newfie - *glad the bleed has stopped and sending you loads of hugs :hugs:[/B]

*buttonnose82* - welcome - will add details to the first post :hugs: Unfortunately i have no idea on double prams; but i think *danielle* mentioned her icandy can be made into a double? i may be totally wrong though.... *edit: just seen all the pram talk so ignore me* :)

*LittleAndLost* - :dance: for your scan tomorrow!

*wondertewins *- im not having sleeping problems per say; but i am waking up randomly a couple of times every night.... something that NEVER used to happen to me as im such a deep sleeper (not now im preggers though.... miss it lol). Im still going to bed at 9-10pm though. I used to go to sleep after midnight, no earlier! so many sleep changes :nope:

on the weeing note..... ive not got up once in the night to go wee either - sorry ladies. My pregnancy has NOT been textbook though as i didnt even have MS. its so confusing - not that im moaning. Just hope everything is ok lol.

SOOO...... work today was good; and one of my trainees is a spiriturlist. He asked me during break if he could read my aura and cleanse me.... i said yes (fairly scared at this point) but it was SOOOOO interesting. He hovered his hands over me and told me a few things i know to be true that he cant of known. so weird. he then told me he thinks im having a girl..... shame i wont be able to tell him if he is right until MARCH!!!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG Citymouse... Bladder of Steel! hahaha, great name... though it seems we have two of them what with FT and her amazing bladder too lol.


----------



## waula

whoa FT - the spiritualist sounds amazing! and a girly prediction for you huh?!!! looking forward to finding out...in MARCH!???? grrr :winkwink:

mango mango mango!!!!

its my dh birtday today and i've spent the afternoon making chocolate fondants for pudding, we're going round to friends for a steak night and thrice cooked chips nom nom nom... it was pretty impossible not to sneak a tiny teaspoon of the mixture - hats off to you girlies who've given up licking the spoon :blush:

blustery and freezing here tonight....wrap up warm ladies and enjoy your bumps!!

xxx

ps all my movements have literally GONE! i did my own little scan cos i was a bit worried today and its certainly wiggling in there and i can see a big wad of what looks like placenta between me and little one so i'm assuming its acting like a big cushion... hmmmph come on placenta, get out of the way!!!! 

PPS I've just found out the babies are now hearing us!!!! :thumbup: crazy xxx


----------



## waula

oh and on the weeing front i should be called mini-bladder. 4-5 times a night and every hour in the day. which is almost impossible when i'm working on farms. taken to squatting and weeing very quickly before the farmer appears!!! boys have certain advantages that i am very jealous of!!! 

and no, i'm not trying a she-wee! i did once at glastonbury with disastrous consequences but lets not go there!!!!!! xxx


----------



## citymouse

:rofl: Waula, you can't not go there now!

Last night before bed I literally would go to pee, finish up, wash my hands, leave the bathroom, and be like, "Oh, I have to pee." I drank a ton of water with dinner so it must have been that.

We have the Bladders of Steel vs. the Bladders of Burlap.


----------



## loolindley

Waula, so jealous of your steak night. I HAVE to have my steak blue, rare at the absolute most so I have had to give it up for the baby as I refuse to eat a shoe sole!

I've said to my OH that for my 30th birthday (April) I want to be taken out for steak and copious ammounts of red wine. Bliss!


----------



## loolindley

I had a she wee for download festival. Bad move. They are just wrong.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hahaha Citymouse, great names for our bladders... what about those of us in the middle? I only get up to pee once per night and can handle things quite well during the day... is there a name for us, or are we just 'normal'? lol

Waula, when do they start to hear us? I thought mine could already hear but I'm a few weeks behind you.


----------



## wondertwins

Bladder of Steel Mitch!! I'm definitely on the burlap side of the bladder scale. The sad part is how often I *think* I have to pee, get to the toilet, sit down and there's barely a sprinkle. Grrr. I guess those are the times the boys are tricking me by sitting on my bladder?


----------



## citymouse

Bladders of... Competent But Not Heroic Standards?


----------



## citymouse

Wondertwins, I've read that if you kind of roll forward, a little to the right, you can empty out a little more?

Well, aren't we classy today! Welcome new ladies. You should have been here the day we talked about eating placentas. ;)


----------



## loolindley

I am laughing sooooo much here! It a good job I prepared by going for a pee before I logged back on! :haha:

My fantabulous oh has just gone out in the cold wind and rain to get me some colslaw to have with my baked potato for tea because I muttered something about really fancying some. Love love LOVE that man!

Just sipping some non alcoholic mulled wine from Ikea. It's gorgeous and warming.


----------



## citymouse

I need to get to work... nobody talk to me if I log back on without saying I've actually accomplished something.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

citymouse said:


> Bladders of... Competent But Not Heroic Standards?

Love it! Works for me :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- each of those items sound lovely on their own. However, putting them together (coleslaw and wine??!?!) is something only a pregnant woman could do! :) 

Citymouse- I think I'll try the rolling forward thing. And, yes, we are a classy bunch. (I'm glad I missed the placenta convo.)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad I missed the placenta convo too hahaha.


----------



## mitchnorm

Citymouse - i love Bladder of Steel....makes me sound like a superhero :haha:. Bet the little one will be bouncing around on my bladder in the latter stages and i am going to be handing back that name :wacko:

X


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG I wish I had your Bladder of Steel today! I have a doctors appointment in less than an hour and I always have a hard time giving a urine sample unless I have to pee really bad! So I have to hold it for a good couple of hours so I can give my urine sample! lol 

Don't even get me started on how bad it was when I had my ultrasound... 1 Litre of water to hold!!! No friggen way I can hold that much... I was told to go pee out 5 cups of water because there was too much to do the ultrasound... I was in soooo much pain by that point!!! haha. I'm not going to drink the recommended amount next time... there is just no way I can do that again! lol


----------



## LaRockera

Say, guys, can I ask you something? Sorry if this has been covered before.

Does everyone have as much discharge as I do? It's everywhere, all over the place. Can't survive without a pantyliner.

I thought it was amniotic fluid or thrush, but nope, neither. I'm just wet wet wet all the time. :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

Between the chocolate chip cookies I ate _as _my lunch and laughing at Citymouse's bladder-naming skills, I'm feeling a little less sad this afternoon. My face is still a swollen wreck and I can't wait for bedtime....but I've at least stopped crying. Thank you again, Laddies. I love this forum.

And in show of my love... I'm going to finally post a few of my wedding pics. At first I was a little hesitant for fear of connecting a picture of my face to any lady-bit convos I'd been involved in. But for now, I'm cool with you laddies seeing the real me. :)

EDIT TO REMOVE PICS. HOPE YOU ENJOYED. :)


----------



## wondertwins

LaRockera said:


> Does everyone have as much discharge as I do? It's everywhere, all over the place. Can't survive without a pantyliner.

LOL! :rofl: The second I post about my hesitation concerning lady-bit convos and my real-life pictures, the new gal brings up discharge. :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

P.S. to LaRockera - The symptom you describe has been dubbed swamp crotch around here. (Not that *I* have ever experienced anything like that. ;) :blush:)


----------



## citymouse

Aaaah no I haven't accomplished anything yet so go ahead and shun me, but wondertwins you are a gorgeous bride! Love your dress and your hair and you look fabulous!

*runs away*


----------



## LaRockera

wondertwins said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> Does everyone have as much discharge as I do? It's everywhere, all over the place. Can't survive without a pantyliner.
> 
> LOL! :rofl: The second I post about my hesitation concerning lady-bit convos and my real-life pictures, the new gal brings up discharge. :haha:Click to expand...

:blush::blush::blush:

I think your pictures look lovely... :blush:


----------



## LaRockera

wondertwins said:


> P.S. to LaRockera - The symptom you describe has been dubbed swamp crotch around here. (Not that *I* have ever experienced anything like that. ;) :blush:)

Ah, I see...

*runs to search thread.*


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins - those photos are fan bloody tastic! Love them. Looks so classy. :) Thanks for posting them hun :hugs:

just enjoying an ice cold diet coke.... lush.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey all 

Wow - wondertwins - you look truly fabulous!! :happydance::happydance: Brilliant pics!!! 

Hi to all the newbies - you'll be amazed at what is discussed on this page!!!! It's mind-boogling and hilarious!!! :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

I also had a terrible night's sleep last night and feel a right grumpy cow at the moment! I got up at 4am this morning as was fed-up with just lying there and went and ordered myself a winter coat from French Connection - as you do!!!! It's a cocoon shape - so I'm hoping it'll go over my bump!! :haha::haha: I need to get a good night's sleep tonight as my purse can't handle my nocturnal spending sprees!!!! :tease:

I am feeling sorry for myself too as I have a crappy cold! :cry: Hubby is just gonna make me a strawberry nesquik so I hope that makes me feel a little better. The heating is on and I still feel really :cold: think an early night is in order. Mentioned this to DH and his face lit up...I had to reiterate I would be going to try and sleep and there would deffo not be any :sex:!!!!! :haha::haha: Bless him. 

Enjoy your eves laddies and good luck to those with scans tomorrow - SOOOOOO exciting!!!! Can't wait to find out who's :blue:and who's :pink:!!! 

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Wondertwins-beautiful pics...you look amazing..love the hair:thumbup:

Rockera - yep discharge has been a big topic on here as has 'peezing'....although not me on that one :haha:

My bumb is really hard tonight....it suddenly twinged and cramped a little and then felt really hard on one side...like baby pushing against it or something ...weird feeling


----------



## lauraclili

Gorgeous pics Wondertwins - you look amazing and beautiful. 

I have to admit, I'm with Mitch and FT - I haven't had to get up before 6.30 to pee since I got my BFP either. I think it's my job though - too well trained to only need to pee when I'm 'allowed' (e.g. when not in lesson time! :haha:)


----------



## emera35

Wondertwins - You look amazing!! :flower:

LaRockera - I too have bouts of "swamp crotch" not all the time, but some days, icky! :wacko:

On the bladder scale, i think i come up as competent... although maybe leaning towards the burlap. In the day i seem to be just normal at the moment, but i do now have to get up at least once a night to pee. I remember after giving birth last time, despite being a bit sore, i waited and waited to pee so that i could have a proper satisfying full bladder pee for the first time in months! :haha: It was amazing :D I hate the whole, "gaah i'm bursting to pee this thimble-full" thing! 

No sign of the pigs, having taken the living room apart, so they must be in transit! Roh has clearly had one of those days today as he's also tried to drink sun lotion and wood glue :dohh: I've no idea how he's grabbing all this stuff, its not like i leave stuff lying around, but he is crafty!


Really starting to brick it about the scan now! I've no clue how i'll sleep tonight :wacko: Not very helpfully, my mum decided today was a good day to remind/tell me that my cousin didn't find out she was having twins until the 20 weeks scan! :shock:


----------



## citymouse

Emera, I'm sorry about the pigs. I'm sure everything will come out all right (literally) and LOL about your poor DH. Just run them through the dishwasher. :rofl: 

I've been thinking about what those little pigs must look like to a small child--yum!


----------



## MsCrow

Wondertwins, I love your photos, you look beautiful in them and they're great shots. Congratulations. :flower:

I say no question here has necessarily been asked before, been answered fully enough (cough, my post on aching mans pubic cough) or shouldn't be asked again. Pregnancy seems to be an evolving story so even the same symptoms seem to change.

I've been fine on the pee front, at night, sleeping right through. I share the peeing hardly anything, more often, during the day.

Filthy night up here, wind, rain, straight from work to a meeting to home, same story tomorrow, same on wednesday. Roll on Thursday with no meeting please.


----------



## Glowstar

Love your pics Wondertwins...you looked amazing :kiss: also loving the hair very 1940's and classy :winkwink:

I am too suffering from 'swamp crotch' :blush: better than the constant thrush I had with DD2 :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely pics wondertwins! you were an absolutely beautiful bride and you and DH make a very cute couple. :D


----------



## redsox

Blessedmomma and KellyC75 - November 13th is my sister's birthday!

Also - Blessedmomma and LozzaUk - we have our scans on the same day!

Joannaxoxo - I have noticed that I am getting up to pee during the night again! Not sure if this is a permanent change, but if it is, that was a short-lived break!

Wondertwins - First off - what a lovely bride you are and what a handsome family!! How fun to add two more little boys. 
Secondly, I am also an emotional and sleep-deprived mess!! It honestly makes me feel so much better this is a shared issue. 

Glad everyone is moving along well! Hoping I will be more up to speed this week with the boss traveling and out of the office. :)


----------



## pristock230

Hey all! Hope everyone made it through Monday! UGGHHHH how I hate Mondays sometimes. 

Wondertwins - great pics! You looked fab!

on the not so bladder of steel, ummm yea mine sucks right now, I am usually up 2 times a night then it takes me forever to fall back asleep - my sleep is horrible right now and I know it is just going to get worse the bigger I get does not sit well with me.

we have started the search for another car (we need to trade in mine) DH got a new one in July and we have realized that we really need 2 reliable cars (we use mine as what we call a beater). We looked this weekend and I came to the conclusion that this is going to be a lot harder than I thought - or maybe we are just that picky! lol

Well I hope everyone has a good night - I am still counting down to my 20 week scan! AHHHHHH 2 and a half more weeks!


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- i absolutely cant wait til my scan. we only have 9 full days left now!!!! and its nice that mines at 8am too. i think i would be a mess waiting all day to know. are you finding out the gender?


----------



## redsox

blessedmomma said:


> redsox- i absolutely cant wait til my scan. we only have 9 full days left now!!!! and its nice that mines at 8am too. i think i would be a mess waiting all day to know. are you finding out the gender?

Mine is at 8am as well! :)

As for finding out - it seems we are committed to Team Yellow. 
I know, no fun. :haha: 
Thing is, DH REALLY wants to be surprised and I am going to muster up all my strength to give it to him. I know he would relent and find out if I really wanted it, but I genuinely want to do this for him, despite how torturous it might seem at times! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

be strong hun! it will be lovely to see baby and how big it is since the last scan. now that its so close im too excited. im not stepping out of there without knowing now lol!:happydance:

i think your an hour ahead of me so you will be in at 7 my time. we just realized my DH probably wont be able to go since my girls are out of school that day. he will have all 5 kids to watch and will be much easier to do that at home than a dr office. im glad he isnt upset (he is a VERY laid back person), but it would have been nice to have him there.


----------



## citymouse

So, laddies, I'm really confused about movement. I can't tell if I'm feeling it or not! 

At 11 weeks and change, after drinking apple juice, I felt these little electric-like twangs. I drank apple juice like three times one day and felt the twangs each time.

After that I felt them very intermittently, every few days, usually at night.

Today I've been feeling them constantly!

I can't tell if it's baby moving or just my uterus stretching. It's driving me crazy! I really want to know!

People say it feels like butterflies--it doesn't, unless the butterfly is prodding me with a butterfly cattle prod. It also doesn't feel like a fish swimming in a bowl. It just feels like these little zappy twangs!

Help me, please, I'm so confused. :shrug:


----------



## waula

i don't know citymouse.... i had popping sensations at 15 weeks, then butterflies at 16 then nothing!!!!! looking forward to the elbows and the prods... i also find i get more funny feelings after food if i sit quietly and really concentrate on them - my dh think i'm just feeling food gas!!! grrr come on baby!!!! :haha:
i did wake up early this morning and found my uterus really hard for a few minutes then it softened again - no pain, could these be braxton hicks???!!! xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning Ladies! I love how you were all discussing peeing and bladders and peezing last night. I have to admit that a couple of weeks ago when i was really sick after stuffing my face with dominos i actually lost full control of my bladder and left a puddle on the bathroom floor (and that is why i will not be putting pictures of my face on here! lol) I was really puking though, not like MS pukes but really projectile vomiting. Sorry for that image so early in the morning!

Wondertwins your pictures are gorgeous! I bloody love your hair!

I can't really help with the movement thing citymouse, i think i just missed the whole flutters stage and went straight to full on pokes, or i just didn't realise i was getting flutters?

I'm very excited about my scan this afternoon, and also very scared! I have to work till 3 though so will try to keep my mind occupied.

I'm very excited about my scan this afternoon, and also very scared! I have to work till 3 though so will try to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## loolindley

Wondertwins - gorgeous photos. Top class, and you look beautifully understated. Fantastic :hug:

LaRockera - Yep, I'm having some serious swamp crotch too. Not all the time, but most of it. :sick: I think it is normal, and just keep those panty liner stocked up!!! :haha:

Citymouse - Those are EXACTLY the sort of pains that I am having. Zappy, like twinges. Certainly NOT butterflys. I think I am going to put it down to stretching pains until I know different. I'll drive myself potty if I over analize every single pain, so think I am going to remain clueless until I get a kick! :rofl:

Well, another cruddy night's sleep for me. And I woke up hungry at 3am AGAIN. Took all my strength not to go and get a snack! My back is really killing me, and I am so over having dead legs when I am in bed! RUBBISH!


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

What a fascinating night's conversation I missed!!!!!:haha:

I was sure I felt something yesterday afternoon, but then an hour later wasn't so sure. I've just had a cup of tea and sure I can feel something tickling me from the inside, about an inch below my navel and slightly left. However, it might just be tickling from my trousers on the outside - so confusing:dohh:

Wondertwins - beautiful photos! They brought a much needed moment of classiness to this thread :rofl:

Redsox & Blessed - just nine days now til our scans!:happydance:
Good luck to those of you with scans today, excited to hear what those of you finding out are having! 

Woke up last night with real pain in my right hip/groin, I really struggled to turn over and started worrying I had SPD or something. It's fine this morning though so i think I must have overdone it at pilates!


----------



## lozza1uk

Oh, and Happy Newfruiting!!

littleANDlost (-1), mitchnorm (-2), MrsCupcake (-2), crowned (-3), wondertwins (-4), citymouse (-4)


----------



## littleANDlost

OMG I&#8217;d totally forgotten I&#8217;m a new fruit today. I'm a cantaloupe apparently!! Wooo!


----------



## 2nd time

do we have any scanstoday//


----------



## littleANDlost

ME ME ME! lol it;s at half 3 so i'm working till 3 to stay occupied! I'm very excited lol. Kinda scared as well though, i hope everything goes ok.


----------



## wouldluvabub

citymouse- I know what you are talking about. I had those from early on as well. Could not figure out if it was the baby. I describes it as vibrating. Sometimes it would make me wanna move to stop it because it almost tickled! It was weird and I still don't know if that was the baby or not. All I know is I now feel proper pokes/kicks/wiggles and turns.. I am yet to figure out all the movements it does but I think when you start to feel those you will know. I am lucky that I feel my little one everyday which has made it obvious that it IS the baby. Sometimes it feel's like he comes right to the surface of my belly and pushes it out ha ha! Totally weird! I just feel so lucky this started at 16weeks! Still waiting to be able to feel them on the outside.


----------



## x-amy-x

city... i never got flutters either just mini pokes! Feel them all the time now and because my stomach muscles are so rubbish i can feel baby from the outside too (thats whats having 5 pregnancies does!)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies i was going to go to town put the weather is crap hail n big downpoors :( c how it goes.

on the movement frount i can feel big turns not pokes like a fish swimming as someone said x


----------



## loolindley

I've finally got my downs syndrome results back!! A gazilion years behind everyone else, I know, but they came as 1:2372. Thats ok, right? The letter said I was low risk anyway, so thats good.

Huzzah!


----------



## LaRockera

loolindley said:


> I've finally got my downs syndrome results back!! A gazilion years behind everyone else, I know, but they came as 1:2372. Thats ok, right? The letter said I was low risk anyway, so thats good.
> 
> Huzzah!

Yep, that's brilliant. Mine was 1:2000 and was told it's great. :thumbup:

Will be going for my 20-week scan next week.


----------



## wondertwins

L&L - Keep us posted on your scan today!!! :) And have fun!!!!!!

So I have some advice for all of us -- but especially those of us who have been uber stressed lately. (I'm looking at myself when I say this.) CALM DOWN. I read some journal articles this morning about the impact of stress on pregnancy, and it goes farther than I ever expected. Stress can actually effect the development of your baby. So take some deep cleansing breaths today; spend a few minutes focusing all of your positivity to the life inside you; and tell your DH/MIL/Boss (or whoever else is raining on your parade) to bugger off. :) And if that doesn't work.... come here and laugh a bit. 

*off to find my inner zen*


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wondertwins - Thats some good advice! I will try to remain zen more often, sometimes it can be hard when your in the moment but it is definitely something I need to work on at times.

So ladies I had a doctors appointment yesterday, everything is good so far! It was not a scan appointment, we have to go to our local hospital for that. But we got to hear the heartbeat, 153 bpm!!! Such an amazing sound and the doctor was able to find the heartbeat right away, so that was a great relief :) 

We also got our results for the downs syndrom ultrasound... over here they don't give you a percentage... we just were told that everything came back normal, another great relief :happydance: 

I have also only gained 2lbs... which considering at my last appointment I had lost 4lbs, I am not even back to where I was before I got pregnant haha... I am hoping the new 2lbs is all in the belly. 

Well I now have the papers I need to set up the 18-20 week ultrasound... so I will be calling today to set up the appointment, can't wait... only a fews weeks now until we can find out the sex! :blue::pink: ???


----------



## x-amy-x

I have gained 2lb too..... and celebrated with a maccy ds so maybe thats more now :lol:


----------



## x-amy-x

By the time christmas is here i'll have less than 100 days to go! thats cool!


----------



## KellyC75

Im excited for you little&lost :yipee: 

Cant wait to hear all about it :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I know, by Christmas, we will all be in the beginning of our third trimesters too! That is crazy to think because it feels like Christmas is just around the corner now :)


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> I have gained 2lb too..... and celebrated with a maccy ds so maybe thats more now :lol:

:haha:

I just bought 2 boxes of matchmakers ~ They were on offer, so figured I should! 

Now....Will I let the kids at them, or hide them :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

hide them!


----------



## lozza1uk

I've just come off the phone with my best friend, who's pregnant!!!!!!!!!
I am so excited, grinning as much as when I got my BFP! She's 8 weeks behind me which is fantastic, just a shame she lives 200 miles away, but right by my parents so we'll see each other lots. Even our husbands get on!
:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::friends::wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

lozza1uk said:


> I've just come off the phone with my best friend, who's pregnant!!!!!!!!!
> I am so excited, grinning as much as when I got my BFP! She's 8 weeks behind me which is fantastic, just a shame she lives 200 miles away, but right by my parents so we'll see each other lots. Even our husbands get on!
> :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::friends::wohoo:

Aww ~ Thats lovely :dance: :friends:

My Best Friend is 4 weeks behind me, just a shame im moving to Australia! :dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

Kelly - thanks, and sure you'll find new friends quickly over there! Oh, and as for the matchsticks, never mind hiding them, get them opened and eaten!

Joanna & Loo - hooray for low downs results!

Wondertwins - good advice, my DH keeps telling me that, as well as reminding me there's nothing I can do to affect anything, other than eat/drink well and keep as healthy as possible. I know he's right, it's just remembering that!


----------



## wondertwins

I'm feeling babies this morning!!!! :happydance: :dance: :wohoo:

Obviously my boys want their mama to be happy today. :flower:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello ladies

Feeling chipper today which is good because Wondertwins is quite right about the seriousnes of stress....which adds to my worry! You might want to refer to this article which I read a couple of weeks ago but it's made me think about readjusting things to try and minimise stress as much as possible. https://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2007/may/31/childrensservices.medicineandhealth

Just got back from mothercare where I had a good shop. Got a dreamgenii pillow....sleeping with a massive pillow between my legs somewhat helped last night though a friend is concerned I have SPD. Need to talk to the midwife if the pain comes back.

Also went through the dregs of their summer sale as they had a BOGOF on the cheapest item. Got this dress free https://www.mothercare.com/3-4-Sleeve-Wrap-Dress/dp/B004VB4QSG thanks to buying this coat for half price https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Linen-Waterfall-Jacket/dp/B005BE53RU. The coat is ace, too large except on the shoulders so it looks like a drapey waterfall cape. Great for layering for winter and the only coat that I've seen in maternity that I didn't make me cry I was losing my personality...just need to find a bling brooch to do it up with. The women there were lovely, gave me a £5 off voucher, plus I had £30 in vouchers. A pleasurable shop.

Good luck L&L and Emera for your scans today!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

My Mummy E pillow has just been delivered! Amazing! It's HUGE. Just what I need. Top banana!

Wondertwins, thanks for the anti stress advice, it's made me really concerned though because not only do I have a stressful job, I have become a stressier person since I got pregnant. :cry: I have got my proper risk assessment at work tomorrow though, so maybe I'll read Mrs Crows link and bring it up with them.


----------



## citymouse

Happy newfruiting to all us Tuesday laddies!

Have a great scan, L&L! 

Thanks for the words on the twangs. I really think it might be stretching. I feel like my bump is getting closer to taking over the horrible lower-belly divot (which I thought would be gone weeks ago). Today it looks a little rounder.

I figured out the closest thing that describes what I'm feeling. Picture a Disney movie, one with fairies (like Sleeping Beauty) when the fairies are being careless with their wands and you see a little bit of extra magic zing off a wall or some other surface, that's what this feels like. :rofl: Not saying it's magical--it's just that unfamiliar. 

Hard at work today and then I have to see if I can fool a room full of high school kids into not noticing that I'm pregnant. It's going to be a looooong day... should be fun, though.


----------



## mitchnorm

Good afternoon my lovely laddies!!!!! :happydance:

OK here go with the catch-up:-

LandL and Emera - good luck with scans - I think L&L might actually still be in there - not sure on Emeras time. Let us know how it goes.....I think you were both finding out sex???? Although L&L was on the fence for a long time, I think she'll cave :winkwink:

Waula and Citymouse - re: baby movement etc. Waula - I am getting the same hardening and relaxing of stomach where it is firm to touch on one side - quite weird - not sure if it is baby/placenta pushing forward OR Braxton Hicks :wacko:. Citymouse - my movements (which I am convinced they are) are jabby little pokes and twangs rather than fluttering. Fluttering earlier on could have been bubs but I put it down to gas :haha:

Loo - :happydance: congrats on Downs results....I got 1:1500 which I was told was low risk as I am 38...so good result for me :thumbup:

MsCrow - I tried on maternity coats at the weekend and I know what you mean!!!! How big and unflattering are those....it seems like I would never fit them :haha:. Loving that Mothercare one but dont think I saw at weekend in shop.....clicked online but it said currently unavailable :nope:. It said £60 - is that how much you paid? I am thinking of forking out up to that....quite like this one too.... https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+blackcurrant-swing-maternity-coat-in-coats-and-jackets+B4400 .....although they have several nice ones.

Phew.....done - sorry if I have forgotten anyone :dohh:

Hi to redsox, wondetwins and Blessedmomma..... x x 

OK....I am off for a lie down - currently working from a hotel room in Leicestershire and we have 120 customers arriving tonight for a user group meeting tomorrow so I have to be rested and be sociable later..... :nope:. Not feeling it to be honest...I just wanna be home in my own bed with my maternity pillow :cry:

x

p.s. knew I forgot something......wooooop wondertwins on feeling babies!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Mitch, I am feeling that purple swing coat, verrryyy nice. The mothercare one is like that but longer (I'm 5ft1 so it's almsot kne length) and it was half price at £30 and they only had 2 left. Guess I just lucked out. I like jojomamanbebe though.

I think you should have a quick nap...

I have never had flutterings, mostly little, barely there, pokes and tensions. I swear as I want falling asleep one night I felt the baby turn over to migrate to my left side where I was lying.


----------



## crowned

After several hours of reading, I'm finally all caught up! I was only absent for a day or two, but you know how this thread goes....

Welcome to the new ladies!!

Still no peezing for me, but definitely experiencing swamp crotch, unfortunately. On the lovely side, baby is doing a great job of moving around lots every day so Mama doesn't freak out about him/her. I still don't know when my scan is. I called the mw and they said they had put in a request on Sept 30 and would call me when it had been scheduled, sometime between 18 and 20 weeks. Still haven't gotten that call. 

Wondertwins, your wedding photos are gorgeous!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

good morning laddies!

yay for newfruiters, mommies feeling baby move (i think you are too mouse), appts and scans, and results of tests!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

cant wait to hear results today of landl and emera:flower:

yay for pregnant friends too, my sil is exactly a week behind me :cloud9:

thanks for the stress advice ladies. i have read when you stress out it sends out stress hormones throughout your body like cortisol which can impair many things. i learned about it in college while working on my degree's in psychology and sociology, but didnt really equate it with pregnancy. its extremely rare that im stressed out though so hadnt really thought of it. my DH is a very relaxed person and i think it helps me. when i used to stress over things he would always say, 'can you do anything about it right this minute, no, well then your stress is useless except to make you ill.' stress actually suppresses your immune system and makes cancer grow


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch, i got a JoJo coat and do recommend them. I got mine off ebay (don't normally buy clothes from there but figured a coat isn't worn often, and it's only worn over stuff, plus i've had it dry cleaned!) and it feels really good quality. I've also got some other bits from their, either new or from friends and everything seems to fit nicely.

Another evening of painting walls awaits... I wonder what random musings i'll miss tonight from you guys!


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Mitch, i got a JoJo coat and do recommend them. I got mine off ebay (don't normally buy clothes from there but figured a coat isn't worn often, and it's only worn over stuff, plus i've had it dry cleaned!) and it feels really good quality. I've also got some other bits from their, either new or from friends and everything seems to fit nicely.
> 
> Another evening of painting walls awaits... I wonder what random musings i'll miss tonight from you guys!

Oooh I may have a trawl on ebay...had a looksie Saturday night and couldnt see anything....

Good luck with the painting - slightly easier than wallpaper hanging eh?? :winkwink:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Firsttimer - Can you please add my 20 week scan to the 1st page... I have finally been able to book it, it's on Nov 15th and we plan to find out the gender! :happydance: Thank you.


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies, :hi: I've been a bit busy (wrote busty :dohh:) the past day. Good news though, I got my ultrasound appointment for Nov the 2 and 2:30 pm. :happydance: Going to be a long day that day. :D
Oh the other hand, no more discharge and the pain is about gone. I'm thinking it could have been anything. :wacko:
I think they changed the site again.


----------



## firsttimer1

EVENING LADDIES!

newfie and joanna i will add your appt dates to the first post now :hugs:

So i was expecting scan updates today? booooooo! i will have to check later on.... cant wait.

This time next week i will have had my scan - so weird. Of course; we will still be :yellow: unless baby is an exhibitionist :rofl:

so ive been having sharp pains on my lower left side today - ouch :( sharp and quick. Of course the doppler came out and all is fine.... guess its those damn ligaments again LOL


----------



## redsox

Ha yes! I love the Team Yellow clause 'unless the baby is an exhibitionist.'

Too funny.

Where is LittleandLost? I am dying to hear about her scan today!


----------



## pristock230

newfielady - congrats on getting your scane date - we have the same date! Cheers to us!

Joanna - congrats on getting your scane date as well - the countdown is on!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Now that I had a great doctor's check up and have my 20 week scan booked I am starting to want to go out and buy things now! Have been a little nervous before now to buy anything other than maternity clothing. 

So I found on Kijiji a lady in our town selling off a bunch of her baby items. Including a rocking chair with foot stool for only $50! So I am excited to go take a look, it will save us tons to get things used... also a friend of mine informed me up a local Thrift Sale going on Oct 29th where they sell off a load of used baby items. 

I am getting very excited now about buying things and planning/decorating the baby's room!


----------



## 2nd time

any news on he scans yet ordid i miss it


----------



## redsox

no news yet! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Wanted to hear all about L&L's scan :baby:

But have felt so tired this afternoon & have a bit of a headache, so off to bed in a minute! (its only 7.25pm!) :sleep:

Will get the updates in the morning ~ Nite 'Laddies' :howdy:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening laddies,

looking forward to hearing the scan news.

i think i have newfruited today so looking forward to seeing my ticker!

nothing much to report here... luckily no 'swamp crotch' for me! lol 

but also no movement..... im getting impatient. luckily its my scan next week so i hope that gives me some peace of mind.


----------



## newfielady

Yey pristock230, scan buddies :winkwink: I'm hoping the baby show's off his/her bits so I can be like, I seen it by accident but now we know, shucks. lol. 
Not sure if I told you ladies about the amazing deal I got. A brand new crib, with a brand new mattress and a brand new change table with pad for $75! I'm getting excited to start doing the baby's room now. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhh where are the scan updates :rofl: - im getting impatient! Hope its before 10pm uk time.... my :sleep: time heehee


----------



## pristock230

newfielady said:


> Yey pristock230, scan buddies :winkwink: I'm hoping the baby show's off his/her bits so I can be like, I seen it by accident but now we know, shucks. lol.
> Not sure if I told you ladies about the amazing deal I got. A brand new crib, with a brand new mattress and a brand new change table with pad for $75! I'm getting excited to start doing the baby's room now. :D

I am praying the baby cooperates so we can see his/her bits! I have been holding myself back from getting a private scan, DH tells me to have patience! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

I dont want our baby to show off its bits :nope: as then i will have to hold it in when parents and family ask etc - as we REALLY want them to have a suprise!!!


----------



## harrybaby

pristock230 said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Yey pristock230, scan buddies :winkwink: I'm hoping the baby show's off his/her bits so I can be like, I seen it by accident but now we know, shucks. lol.
> Not sure if I told you ladies about the amazing deal I got. A brand new crib, with a brand new mattress and a brand new change table with pad for $75! I'm getting excited to start doing the baby's room now. :D
> 
> I am praying the baby cooperates so we can see his/her bits! I have been holding myself back from getting a private scan, DH tells me to have patience! lolClick to expand...

Hey pristock! Glad everything is going well - whens your scan date? Mines on Halloween :)


----------



## pristock230

harrybaby said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Yey pristock230, scan buddies :winkwink: I'm hoping the baby show's off his/her bits so I can be like, I seen it by accident but now we know, shucks. lol.
> Not sure if I told you ladies about the amazing deal I got. A brand new crib, with a brand new mattress and a brand new change table with pad for $75! I'm getting excited to start doing the baby's room now. :D
> 
> I am praying the baby cooperates so we can see his/her bits! I have been holding myself back from getting a private scan, DH tells me to have patience! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey pristock! Glad everything is going well - whens your scan date? Mines on Halloween :)Click to expand...

heyyyyy! My scan is November 2nd! The countdown is on! lol


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Mitch, i got a JoJo coat and do recommend them. I got mine off ebay (don't normally buy clothes from there but figured a coat isn't worn often, and it's only worn over stuff, plus i've had it dry cleaned!) and it feels really good quality. I've also got some other bits from their, either new or from friends and everything seems to fit nicely.
> 
> Another evening of painting walls awaits... I wonder what random musings i'll miss tonight from you guys!
> 
> Oooh I may have a trawl on ebay...had a looksie Saturday night and couldnt see anything....
> 
> Good luck with the painting - slightly easier than wallpaper hanging eh?? :winkwink:Click to expand...


Ha ha, yes a little bit quicker, just a final coat to so then paintbrushes and all DIY equipment headed right to the back of the shed!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Oh, and I think L&L only gets on at work, so we might have to wait until the morning for her.


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhh man - i need to hit the sack (yes its only 9:10pm :rofl: ) so i will have to get scan updates tomorrow - BOO! :(

Night ladies xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

has anyone who know the sex of your los done the baking soda test


----------



## wondertwins

I was hoping for scan updates too.

FT- If you are committed to staying :yellow: then you might want to tell the tech in advance. That way they don't accidentally hover on the potty shot. If they need to measure the thigh bone or something, they can tell you to look away for a moment.

Ms.Crow & Mitch- You have me excited to look for a fun coat! I was previously dreading the giant tents that get passed off as maternity coats.


----------



## emera35

Evening Ladies!

Sorry would have updated on my scan earlier, but it was at 1pm, and i didn't finish until nearly 3pm (awkward baby!!!) then had to run straight to work. So finally home and sat down with a decaf tea :)


Everything went well, took ages but baby is perfect and healthy :cloud9:

As for what team we are on, well.... the sonographer was really cagey, and all she would say is, i can't see any boy bits, so provisionally we are team :pink: !!!! I'm cautiously thrilled to bits :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

So here is a picture of the difficult little lady! :cloud9:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/DSCN1882.jpg


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats, Emera!!!! She may have been uncooperative, but that's a great profile of your baby. :flower:


----------



## emera35

wondertwins said:


> Congrats, Emera!!!! She may have been uncooperative, but that's a great profile of your baby. :flower:

Thanks :) She looks soo much like her brother its amazing! He was really good though and we got some stunning shots of him.


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats Emera!! Are you going to find out for sure or just hang on?


----------



## emera35

Lozza, i can't decide. I do have some more scans booked, each week from 32 weeks to check on growth, so i can either wait and get someone to doublecheck then, or we could get private scan. We can't really afford one though to be honest. Its my birthday coming up though, so if i get some money i might book one :)


----------



## kymied

Today on the drive home I got a frozen latte (mostly ice and cream, a tiny bit of coffee) and I felt a tightness in the upper left part of my uterus, it lasted about 15 seconds. Is that the baby? Does the baby like lattes or hate them?

By the way: SCAN TOMORROW!!! I can't wait to see the little one. 
So I suppose I should ask the nurse, but do you ladies know what to do if I have my normal monthly appointment and my scan right after, do I drink the water before both and give them the sample after the scan or what? Will I last through both without leaking?!


----------



## Glowstar

Emera she's lovely xxxx


----------



## emera35

Kymied - It depends how long its all going to take, i had to hold 2 pints for 2.5 hours today and i was almost in tears at the end, i thought my bladder would rupture!!
Do you have a sample cup you could use before you drink to provide a sample? if not i know you could use a clean glass jar if you boil it in water first to sterilise it :shrug: Probably best to call the nurse first thing :thumbup: 
Weirdly enough they could only complete my scan today after i emptied my bladder, it was the only thing to make her move round, heh.


----------



## emera35

Meant to add, i hope your scan goes amazingly! :flower:

Also, baby likely likes ice lattes, especially if it was sweetened. Anything ice cold, fizzy or with sugar tends to get them going ;)


----------



## newfielady

Had a slow night at work so I'm not _too_ tired. :sleep:
:test: <----- Just seen this and though, remember when we used to use that one, _often?_
Great scan Emera.
Hope your scan goes well tomorrow kymied :D
Can't wait for mine (and pristocks :haha:)


----------



## mitchnorm

Congrats Emera - you now have the full set....hoping she is right :haha:. Fantastic scan pic! I think that MAY redress the boy vs girl balance??

I think we will have to wait til tomorrow for L&Ls :nope:

I have just got back to my hotel room - nearly midnight....spent the whole night chatting to customers - most of which are a bit dull to be honest. Even worse when they are knocking back the wine and I am not :cry: I didnt touch a drop!!!! :thumbup:

Now time to hit the sack......tomorrow cannot come AND GO quick enough....alcohol is definately required to hang out with customers for 24 hours

x


----------



## rejessa

:pink::pink:i just found out that we are expecting a :pink:


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- what a lovely girl!!!!!!:pink:

im weary of the dr not knowing for sure what baby is. i hope they can be pretty positive with me. we were told on #4 they 'thought' baby was a girl. we found out at a later scan he was very much a boy. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats rejessa!!!! :pink:


----------



## rejessa

blessedmomma said:


> congrats rejessa!!!! :pink:

thank you!:flower:


----------



## wouldluvabub

congrats on the little GIRLS!!! :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

I think its now 

boys-6

girls-10


----------



## newfielady

Yeah, more girls. :pink: Congrats everyone.


----------



## emera35

Hah Blessedmomma I have to say I'm quite prepared to suddenly find that my "girl" has a winkie! :haha: I have to say though I did think I briefly spotted what looked like girl bits when she was checking. I suspect if she really couldn't tell she'd have said she didn't know ;)


----------



## kymied

Congrats on all the girls! (We've thought ours is a girl since the stick first came up positive so we might up the numbers even more tomorrow. Even though the only baby dream I had it was a boy.)

If the baby likes iced lattes I might have to get more! (darn :winkwink:)


----------



## wondertwins

Kymied- for whatever it's worth, I've had two different dreams in which I had a singleton girl. So unless I'm channeling someone else's dream mojo, I think the dream thing is a bad predictor. :haha: Good luck and sweet dreams tonight. :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- cant wait to find out which your baby is! what time is youir appt tomorrow?


----------



## citymouse

Emera and Rejessa, congrats on your girls!

L&L, looking forward to your update!

AFM, long day. I'm trying to keep working tonight but I'm falling asleep and not useful to anyone, so it's bedtime.

Was at a bookstore earlier so I bought a book of 50 fairytales and nursery rhymes illustrated comic-book style by different artists. A few years early but I couldn't resist!

I also bought a bilibo -- https://www.bilibo.com/en/home/ -- they're supposed to be amazing. Yet another "couple years early" purchase. But I was so excited to find them in the store!

Good night! And good morning! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations Emera (again) and Rejessa on your girls....I also spotted last night that Pooch was having her scan yesterday too. cannot wait to find out from L&L too :happydance:

Good luck today Kymied......

The girls are winning!!!!!!!!! :haha:

Right off to spend my day with 120 'strangers' and present in front of them....not too nervious about that...only a 10 minute presentation (less than usual)

Have a good day laddies! x x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats on the girls!

good luck mitch

citymouse i have never heard of a bilibo. i just clicked your link but still dont understand what it is. please explain! is it a toy?


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies!!!
I'm sorry i kept you all waiting for so long, didn&#8217;t get home till late last night after seeing family.

The scan went well. Everything is fine. LO was a nightmare and we were in there for over an hour though as the baby kept moving around and hiding from us, had to get up and jump around and go to the loo and ended up having to go get a hot chocolate to get some sugar to see if that helped. 

However, we managed to finally find out what we are having

we are team :pink:

The OH was very happy as he has been thinking we are having a little girl the whole time. My beautiful little girl decided to finally show us her 'bits' but putting her legs over her head and then sticking out her tongue! was the most amazing thing I&#8217;d ever seen! she went on to 'sing' (as the sonagrapher said) to us, her little mouth just kept opening and closing! I&#8217;m so in love with her it's unreal right now.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay for team pink LandL! It's so amazing now they look like babies! And finding out truly is special!! Glad it all went well!!


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations Emera on a lovely scan and great news Rejessa too on both your gender news.

Totally love your scan story L&L. Congratulations on a girl. 

Have a tolerable day Mitch!

Out early at my acupuncture appointment in my new coat, black picchu dress and black alpaca cardigan feeling super stylish for the first time in ages. Time to start wearing more maternity perhaps. Felt the baby move as I lay on my back with needles in my head.


----------



## lozza1uk

:hugs: L&L that's so sweet, congratulations on your little girl!
Congrats to Rejessa too. 

So that's 3 girls in one day! Any scans happening today?

Citymouse - i can't wait to start buying books. I think my mum has been slowly stocking up for years (she used to run a book festival and loves childrens' books)!


----------



## littleANDlost

Thanks! I will post a new picture up when i get home as I'm on my work computer right now. The girls have taking quite a steep lead right now. 
I can't wait to start looking at outfits!!! lol I didnlt realise that finding out would make me this excited. :)


----------



## 2nd time

well i did the baking soda est las nigh and for the first time i fizzed i have done it loads an no fizz so am i having a boy or girl lol 2 more sleeps


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats to emera35, littleANDlost & rejessa on your beautiful :pink: bumps :dance:

March 2012 really is a PINK month :cloud9:



kymied said:


> By the way: SCAN TOMORROW!!! I can't wait to see the little one.

:yipee:



mitchnorm said:


> Right off to spend my day with 120 'strangers' and present in front of them....not too nervious about that...only a 10 minute presentation (less than usual)
> 
> Have a good day laddies! x x

Good luck Mitch :thumbup: You'l be great


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats on all the scans :)

17 weeks today for me :) start of a scary week. This time in Ava's pregnancy i was admitted to hospital with bleeding :(


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> Congrats on all the scans :)
> 
> 17 weeks today for me :) start of a scary week. This time in Ava's pregnancy i was admitted to hospital with bleeding :(

:hugs: Im sure you'll be fine ~ Keep positive :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

x-amy-x said:


> Congrats on all the scans :)
> 
> 17 weeks today for me :) start of a scary week. This time in Ava's pregnancy i was admitted to hospital with bleeding :(

I'm sure you will be fine to :) we're all hoping for you and yuor LO! xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Ladies! Pumpkin patch have an amazing sale on right now, dresses and things are all under £5 AND my lovely supervisor at work has given me a promotional code for an extra 20% off online and free delivery, all you need to put in it UKBGSTF!!

for all you team yellow ladies there are some uni sex things as well!!

Edit - https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/listing/108700/categorypath/esale/


----------



## x-amy-x

oo you bad influence!


----------



## 2nd time

x-amy-x said:


> Congrats on all the scans :)
> 
> 17 weeks today for me :) start of a scary week. This time in Ava's pregnancy i was admitted to hospital with bleeding :(

i hink your going o have a few worrying times but remember every pregnancy is different their is no reason for things to go wrong we are all preying that things will be fine for you stay strong :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

This is entirely your fault i am spending money littleandlost lol


babys 1st sleepsuit bought!


----------



## littleANDlost

aren't they all so cute though!!!!! i want everything!! lol xx


----------



## Nicnak282

Ahhhh morning lovely ladies...hope you're all doing better than me this morning!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Just had a total meltdown at my hubby!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry: Also I came on here to try and get some perspective and have just read Wondertwins and MsCrow's advice and feel really dreadful :cry:

This is the first I have felt so god damn angry this pregnancy and I really believe that it was justified!!! :shrug: I work part-time but am studying the rest of the time so I can hopefully work from home once baby is here. This morning - on my day off - hubby decided he was going to sleep in as he was tired after playing and watching footy last night! I came downstairs and just flipped out as the kitchen was a bombsite - washing-up, laundry, golf-clubs (!!!), and just stuff everywhere. I shouted that I was fed-up of doing absolutely everything in the house and he said he did his share and he worked!! :nope: Also we are buying some furniture for the spare room/ nursery so I have organised a firm to come in and thoroughly clean the carpets on Friday evening before it all goes in. The only job the hubby had was to organise a van. It is now Wednesday and we were supposed to pick up furniture one night this week or over the weekend and he's done bugger all!!! Although he has managed to book up a golf lesson and a golf round and of course organise a footy match!!! Arghhhh. I just know I'll end up doing it - AGAIN. 

Sorry for the rant ladies, but I could actually feel my blood pressure exploding and I told him to f*** off. Hated myself afterwards but really. :cry: He then said I was totally overeacting and that it was just my hormones...before he tried to kiss me and go to work....:brat::brat: 

Sorry again for being such a :witch: Just done the :laundry: and :dishes: so only the :hangwashing: and :iron: to do before I start my coursework - how many hours are there in one day - no wonder I'm always knackered!!! 

Anyways, looking on the bright side - I'm not having any swamp-crotch!!!! :rofl::rofl: 

Big congrats Emera, Rejessa and Little&Lost on your :pink::pink::pink: - YAY, wonderful news and all healthy!!!!! xxx

x-Amy-x - :hugs: try and stay positive hon xx

I'm off to do some work (both house and work, work!). Hubby just emailed me - I do love him to bits but sometimes he just drives me totally crazy! 

Thanks for your ears (well eyes!! :haha:) and have a fab day laddies!! 

xxxx


----------



## littleANDlost

nicnak - Sorry you&#8217;ve had such a bad morning :(, I know our hormones are going a little crazy but your argument with your OH sounds quite justified. I'd be angry to if i was doing all of that with out much help :(. Trouble with most men is they just don't see everything you do :( i hope your anger subsides though and you can talk it all through with him xx


----------



## 2nd time

my dh has model helicopters all over he ouse and i mean everywhere kitchen bedroom living room even in he bath which i have to move so i can have a bah lol ry no o ge too stresed men are just a bi rubbish someimes lol


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks L&L xx I am feeling a little less GRRRRRRR! :winkwink: I'm sure we will sort it out later (when I'm calmer and he's less irritating!). 

We don't argue much at all and are generally really loved up but I do know he needs to start doing more in general before the baby comes. He's a typical man and doesn't see mess (esp. when he's the one who's made it!). 

Really brill news on your scan hon! So funny story - legs over her head, classic!! :haha: xx

ps Might just have a look on Pumpkin Patch to cheer myself up!! :winkwink:


----------



## littleANDlost

retail therapy is definitely needed!! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

1 weeks today for my gender scan woopie but i cant wait am going to phone to see if i can bring it forward hehe :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

omg its 2 moz alf 11 wooooooo am so exciteddddd x


----------



## 2nd time

off o the dentist in a bit for my crown boo hoo wish me luck i have to take my 2 los wih me les hope thay don kick off


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow Niknak - hope you feel better getting all that off your chest, and an impressive use of the smily options!

L&L - I love the pumpkin patch stuff, except everything i like that's in the sale is only in a premature baby size, boo!


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> Wow Niknak - hope you feel better getting all that off your chest, and an impressive use of the smily options!
> 
> :blush::blush: thanks Lozza...thought I may have overdone the smilies!!!! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Danielle - how exciting!
2nd time - ouch!


----------



## littleANDlost

danielle - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
xx


----------



## Nicnak282

Good luck Danielle for the scan tomorrow - how exciting hon!! xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Nicnak282 said:


> Thanks L&L xx I am feeling a little less GRRRRRRR! :winkwink: I'm sure we will sort it out later (when I'm calmer and he's less irritating!).
> 
> We don't argue much at all and are generally really loved up but I do know he needs to start doing more in general before the baby comes. He's a typical man and doesn't see mess (esp. when he's the one who's made it!).
> 
> Really brill news on your scan hon! So funny story - legs over her head, classic!! :haha: xx
> 
> ps Might just have a look on Pumpkin Patch to cheer myself up!! :winkwink:

Completely sympathise with you today... I was planning on coming on here to compain about my DH too! So here I go... lol

So we had DH's brother and his girlfriend over last night for dinner... after dinner it was the boy's turn to clean up the kitchen as us girls had made dinner. Well when I went to bed at 10pm last night every inch of the kitchen counters were still covered in dishes... and of course he never did them! This morning I get up, no bowls for my cereal... my lunch container for my sandwich was still dirty from yesterday, so I had to wash dishes has 6:30am this morning, while DH laid around on the couch!!! UGH also... DH did his laundry at 9pm last night, do you think they were all folded and put away this morning, hell no... just sitting in a huge pile in the middle of our bedroom floor!!!! Like he had just dumped them there.

To top it off, the damn puppy is supposed to be getting walks every morning before we both go off to work... well the poor thing never gets her walks because DH is too effing lazy in the morning. I have threatened a number of times since DH convinced me to get her that I will get rid of the puppy if he can't look after her... I can not walk the dog, she is 45lbs and too strong for me right now. 

Sorry ladies, had to get that all off my chest, so fed up of doing everything like you said Nicnak.

Oh and congrats to all those who found out they are having little girls!! So excited for you.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am so excited who else has got scan 2 moz? x


----------



## wondertwins

It's a rainy Wednesday morning where I am. Hope everyone is doing okay.

Mitch- Good luck on your presentation. 

Citymouse- Comic book style fairy tales sound wonderful! I can't even think about buying books. I have no room and fundamentals like figuring out a place for the boys to sleep needs to be a higher priority for now. :)

L&L- I love your scan story!! And big congrats on your girl. I'll wait for FT's official count, but it sure sounds like March is going to be a very pink month. 

Amy- :hugs: I know this is a symbolically scary time, but like the other ladies have said... all pregnancies are different. We're thinking about you. :flower:

Ms.Crow- (a/k/a the fashion diva!) I know I feel so much better wearing snazzy maternity clothes (which are hard to find) rather than feeling frumpy in ill-fitting regular clothes. 

Nicnac- :hugs: When I wrote that advice about stress yesterday, it was squarely directed at myself. The night prior, DH and I had a huge fight. In the end I was angry and yelling really awful things to combat the awful things he was saying. (I swear he's having sympathy hormones or something because it's like we're _both _pregnant!!!) So, don't feel bad. It happens to lots of us. I sent DH one of the journal articles I found regarding stress so he could understand what was at stake too. We both decided to just chill. :) (And I agree that was an impressive use of smileys. :thumbup:)


----------



## littleANDlost

Bloody Men!!! will they ever learn! I'm sorry yours has been such a nightmare as well Joanna :( xx


----------



## wondertwins

:hugs: to you too Joanna. :(


----------



## x-amy-x

yep all pregnancies are different indeed... just hoping this one can be dramatically different and get further than my last 4 pregnancies. :( my 'poor obstetric history' isn't much to bet on but hoping the treatment im having this time is enough to get us safely earthside xx


----------



## wondertwins

I'm praying for you Amy.


----------



## littleANDlost

you've got us all behind you aswell this time amy! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my throughts r with u amy but am sure eveything will be fine x


----------



## x-amy-x

Got a scan on monday to check my cervix... it had shortened from 3.9 to 3cm last time... but 3 is still good. Hoping its stayed the same! :)


----------



## littleANDlost

fingers crossed for you it has xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Thinking of you Amy and hoping all progresses well.

Thanks Wondertwins, you are absolutely right, decent maternity clothes DO make you feel so much better. I felt 'together' for the first time in ages today.

Niknak I second Wondertwins on the stress thing. It was me having a very clear realisation that my attitude and an unhealthy, hormone laden situation with MrC was not good for me and the baby. Take it as advice to step back, not something that is scary. I hope today is a better day for you. 

I need to lie down, just so tired today.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

r u just hoping to get to 23-25 weeks any so ur at viabillity? anything else is brill of course x


----------



## x-amy-x

Viabilty for now... then hopefully lots further! Viability it 7 weeks away and it feels like ages! Darcie's pregnancy went to 24+5 ... she lived for 3 days. I'll be on bed rest for ages if thats what they think might help, hell ill give my right arm if they thought that might help. But we'll see. Day by day, week by week! All counts :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

MsCrow - Yes I realized that I was stressing out while I was having a little hissy fit in the kitchen this morning. I feel bad for DH as I know mostly of my flip out was due to hormones but still I think some of it was justified. I think I am worried about when the baby comes and I still have these types of messes to clean up, even though DH and I are supposed to be a team.. we both work and I still do more around the house. Ugh men. lol... ok rant over, *deep breaths* and I will try to get out of my stressy/bitchy mood now.

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Amy, how far along were you able to carry your daughter Caitlyn? Pregnancy sounds like it has been really hard/scary for you, but your attitude sounds so good... like you said, take things day by day.


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks MsCrow xx

Really trying to keep calm this afternoon as I do realise that all this stress is so bad for the baby - and me. I could feel my heart hammering I was so upset and usually when OH irritates me like that I can just walk away but this morning, no chance! I am truly going to try and step back from the situation, I promise. :thumbup:


----------



## pristock230

Good Morning US Ladies/Afternoon Worldwide Ladies!

Amy - We are all behind you and support you! Keeping you and your little one in my thoughts! 

Joanna & Nicnak - Believe me I know how your feeling right now - DH leaves his mess where ever he goes, like a trail of breakcrumbs and he still expects me to clean up right after him the bigger I get. I have to keep reminding him he needs to help and he keeps bascially asking why???? Ummmm hello do you see my growing belly - I think it's just the men mentality and our raging hormones that don't mix well. Keep your cool but just remember it's not just in your house, I think we all go through it! Chin up!

So Exciting because it seems as though each day we are getting gender news from someone's scan! This is great! I am down to 13 days! WOO HOO! :)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Nicnak282

Joannaxoxo said:


> MsCrow - Yes I realized that I was stressing out while I was having a little hissy fit in the kitchen this morning. I feel bad for DH as I know mostly of my flip out was due to hormones but still I think some of it was justified. I think I am worried about when the baby comes and I still have these types of messes to clean up, even though DH and I are supposed to be a team.. we both work and I still do more around the house. Ugh men. lol... ok rant over, *deep breaths* and I will try to get out of my stressy/bitchy mood now.
> 
> Thanks Ladies.

Totally with you Joanna - sounds like you were having my morning!!! My worries are exactly the same. OH has always been the same regarding housework etc but I am really worried that when the baby comes it'll only be worse and me doing everything, plus looking after the baby is going to cause us real problems. He totally doesn't see it that way though and thinks I'm overreacting. :cry:

Hope your day really improves hon xx :flower:


----------



## x-amy-x

Caitlyn was born at 39 weeks by emergency section. Every pregnancy since then has had bad outcome :( pretty rubbish 2 years or so!


----------



## newfielady

I'm not quite caught up but I had to post on this before I forgot, because I _will_ forget.
Nicnak282- I have found myself grumbling at DH at least 2 times a week. He doesn't do the simplest things like picking up after himself! It drives me nuts and I told him that. He says he works all day (which he does, 12-15 hour days) so I should do it because I'm home and not working. :growlmad: I flipped. Told him I was not a "housewife" and only there to look after him and started only washing my _own_ clothes. He wasn't long changing his attitude and now he finds time to sweep up of take the dishes out of the dishwasher. GOd love them, they're just men :winkwink:


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks Newielady!! So true they are just men - what do we expect eh!!!!! :haha:

I tried that with OH but he is so stubborn...hence me leaving the :dishes: until I could bear it no longer this morning!!! I wish I could just do my own things but something snaps and I do it! OH knows this :dohh:

Feeling a little better - have tried retail therapy and have a new winter coat and have ordered a bag and purse also!! 

xx


----------



## lozza1uk

We used to argue about tidying/cleaning the whole time, until we got a cleaner and now we have to find something else to bicker about! If i'm entirely honest though it was probably both of us.

However, he does still just dump clothes everywhere and expects me to hang them up. His reasoning was "well what do you expect with my mum having 3 boys - i always used to dump stuff on the floor and it was hung up" (words to that effect). Unbelievable.

If we have a boy, i'm teaching him where the wardrobe/doors etc is from the age he can walk!

The trouble is as well, because I work from home a lot he assumes i have loads of free time (which sometimes I do, but haven't even stopped for lunch today). Sure it will be worse when i'm "off work" on maternity leave!


----------



## newfielady

I know the feeling lozza. My DH was an only child and his mother is... ah.. well different. :winkwink: He never had to do a damn thing. He wasn't spoiled in the sense he didn't get anything he wanted but he never picked up after himself. And since he didn't move out until he was 22 :dohh: with _me_ sometimes I feel like I just _replaced_ mom and when I feel this way, I let him know. Hubby once said to me, after an out burst, you really don't hold anything in do you. :haha: Nope, it's bad on the system to hold it in. :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

Oops, double post but oh well. I have to go get a move one. The "resource mother' from HBC is coming over for a house visit today. :dohh: I need to sweep up all the dog hairs lol. Poor creature should be bald, I swear.


----------



## 2nd time

all done andmy girls were brill 20 month old kep saying mummy teeth lol


----------



## littleANDlost

2012 will be a good year for all of us including you amy! i can feel it! xx


----------



## kymied

Hey ladies, my scan is at 3pm which is what bed time for some of you?


----------



## wondertwins

Joanna & Nicnak- As it relates to men doing housework... Ugh. There is some good news, however. Once baby comes, DH will be forced to chip in more or else he won't have any dishes to eat from while he watches footy. :haha: Also... once baby comes, you won't care as much about the mess. As you start to feel a little better in the first couple months, your house will start to get back to some semblance of order, and the frustration you feel now will be mostly forgotten. 

To all the stressed, sad or grumpy laddies: hopefully you can have a little laugh at my expense to cheer you up. :winkwink: DH and I are going on our mini-honeymoon tonight after work. (We're headed to Hollywood where we're going to stay in a swanky hotel go to the spa all day!) Anyway, in preparation for our trip, I decided it was time to tame the jungle growing in the lady part region. 

We talked about this a few weeks back, and I mentioned that I have always been a self-waxer. However, at this point, I can't really hunch over properly to see down there. Thus, I haven't waxed in months, and have just used a razor to at least keep things somewhat tidy. In other words... the forest had become pretty dense. :blush: 

Anyway.... in my desire to be clean and sexy for my honeymoon, I took the plunge. I lugged a full sized mirror into my bathroom and leaned it against the wall. I stripped down to nothing but a bra and laid down on the ground exposing my bits so that I could actually see what is going on. (Side note- WHOA. It looks different down there!) I took the hot wax and spread it on several small sections, noticing that my hair is a LOT thicker these days. I then bit my lip as I prepared to pull off the wax. Waxing doesn't typically hurt/bother me, but I figured it might sting a bit since the hair is so much thicker. Unfortunately, the strip wouldn't budge, and "sting" is not even in the universe of sensations I was feeling. DANGIT! I suddenly realized I had forgotten to prepare my skin with the special oil that prevents the wax from sticking to my skin. Stupid stupid stupid pregnancy brain!!! I tried a few more times, and managed to get a little off, but the wax had a death grip on my skin and hair. I have never felt so much pain in my life. (The extra blood flow down there combined with the extra furriness combined with my preparation mistake didn't make for a pleasant experience.) 

I laid flat on the bathroom floor (pretty much completely nude) for about 5 minutes trying to figure out how I was going to get myself out of this mess. For a moment, I feared that I would have stuck lady parts for my honeymoon. :blush: I got out the oil to hopefully soften the the edges, and after much crying and teeth gritting, I managed to get it off by promising myself that I would stop the wax job as soon as I got these few strips off. However, I then looked in the mirror. THE HORROR! I had about 5 bald strips among a furry forest. I looked like a reverse dalmatian. This was not exactly the result I was planning for my honeymoon. :blush: After much gnashing of teeth, I was eventually able to salvage the situation. But lesson learned. No more prenatal waxing for me. :)

And on that note...... I have to get some work done before our trip. :kiss:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad I'm not the only one whose annoyed with my DH lol. Yes, I also feel like I 'replaced' his mother at times. I shouldn't compain though, he does do a lot around the hourse, including the litter box, cleaning up/looking after 'his' dog, taking care of the garbage... and he does do things when I ask him, he cleaned the bathrooms yesterday and the kitchen floor on Monday. Perhaps my flip out was mostly my hormones and I just need to give him some extra time to do things his way.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hahaha your right Wondertwins that story did brighten my day a bit. Sorry to laugh at your expense but I could totally picture what was happening there and ouch, what a painful experience. I have to admit, I have never waxed before :blush: So I can't really understand the feeling. I do keep things tidy and as I have light red hair, you can imagine, my lady bits don't get too hairy with such light hair so I have never bothered to get waxed before. I am not too sure how I am going to manage 'trimming' in the next few months as even now it is getting hard to bend over and see those parts lol.


----------



## kymied

Aww Wondertwins! I'm so sorry but I couldn't help but laugh. Thank you for sharing the story. Next time, go to the spa!


----------



## pristock230

Wondertwins! - that was a great story and I did laugh - I actually made my DH trim me up last weekend! It was actually his idea to help!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins - thank you :rofl::rofl: Have a fab honeymoon!!

Kymied - i'm not sure where in US you are, but in the UK it was 3pm when you posted to ask the time! Good luck today! I would guess you're 6 or 7 hours behind?

ETA - just seen you're in MA so I think you're 5 hours behind, so 8pm our time the scan!


----------



## kymied

Only 5 hours! So it will be going on 9pm for you when I get home.


----------



## littleANDlost

wondertwins - that was an amazing story, obviously not so nice for you, but I;m sorry to say it did male me giggle!!

Kymied - good luck with your scan, can't wait to hear how it goes, are you going to find out what you are having!?


----------



## newfielady

Wondertwins, sorry to laught at you but I'm sure we were laughing "with" you. :rofl: You're braver than me. I wouldn't even attempt it. It's pretty difficult to see those parts already. :wacko:
It'll only be about 5:30 pm when you get your scan kymied! I'll be waiting, oh no wait. I'll see when I get home. We're going up on the farm again tonight. Potato picking tonight :thumbup:
Well ladies, I have to go finish my cleanup. I had to take a breather. Making the bed is harder than it used to be :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

waxing ladybits?? omg lol


----------



## pristock230

kymied said:


> Only 5 hours! So it will be going on 9pm for you when I get home.

Good Luck! I will be stalking once I get home from work to see your update! We live so close I could probably just meet ya there! lol just kidding!


----------



## MsCrow

Wondertwins!

I started :coffee: your post with a growing sense of horror :nope:

Then I got to the 'no oil' bit and my hand went up to my mouth in pain :help:

Whilst I am :haha: at you

I am also in complete commiseration :dohh:

Good luck Kymied!!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

Wondertwins, that is just too funny! Sorry at laughing at your expense, it was the reverse dalmation bit that cracked me up!!

Congrats on the :pink::pink::pink: L&L, your story was just too cute. How could you not fall in love!!!!! :cloud9: I will be disappointed if mine isn't being just as cute now!!!

Amy :hugs: Stay strong honey. The fact that you are here shows such personal strength, and I am sure that things will be different for you this time. Like you said, take everything one day at a time, and will will keep our thoughts with you that the next 7 weeks (and beyond) fly without anything to report. xxx :hugs:

AFM, I was back in work today, and had my risk assssment over the phone with someone from safety in Cardiff. It went well, and then when I spoke to my manager a couple of hours later, we were discussing what I couldn't do, and he turns round and said "you have to understand Loo, we are running a business here". FFS!!! It's like 1 step forward and 2 steps back!!!

On a more amusing note, I forgot my mobile this morning, and assumed it was on the kitchen counter, but couldn't see it when I got home. I called it, and heard a muffled QOTSA ringtone, and it turns out I'd left my phone in the fridge!!! D'oh!!!


----------



## citymouse

Congrats on your girl and your great scan, Littleandlost! 

Sorry about your stress, Nicnak. My DH doesn't do a thing around the house. He doesn't know how to load the dishwasher so the plastic stuff won't melt and he has never done the laundry... basically since we got married, I guess! He takes the trash out once every six times, and only since I got pregnant have I been able to get him to take the dog out once or twice every couple of days.

I'm home all day so it seems like I'm a housewife, but I really do actually work. Worse, some days all I have time to do is work, which means nobody's doing any dishes. 

Honestly, our compromise is to have a messy house. :shrug: We're both kind of flaky in the domestic sense and it doesn't really bother us. :rofl: The cleaning ladies make sure the house is sterilized but as for tidiniess, nope! That's gone out the window. I mean, seriously, I can't do it all myself. When I try, it takes all day and then he comes home from work and makes me feel like I haven't accomplished anything. 

So I just let it go! 



Mrs Cupcake said:


> citymouse i have never heard of a bilibo. i just clicked your link but still dont understand what it is. please explain! is it a toy?

LOL, the whole idea of it is that adults are like, "huh?" but kids get it immediately. It's a hard shell of plastic and they can sit in it or rock in it or put stuff in it or wear it on their heads, etc. Apparently kids are drawn to them immediately. I knew I had to have one because when I was little, I had a toybox with a roundish lid, and my favorite thing in the world was to sit in it and roll around. (Yes, I was a very sophisticated child.)

WT, LMAO at your waxing story! I think I would have given up!

All right, laddies, it's back to work for me!


----------



## loolindley

Next doors children are practicing the recorder. It is literally an instrument of torture. AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## kymied

ARRRRGG!!! I just got a phone call from the ultrasound people. The machine is down so they have to reschedule! Don't they understand I have to take the day off of work for this?!?! And now because I took today off that I only have ONE paid day off for the rest of the year! And now I have to wait until Monday! (which I have off because I have to work next Saturday) GRRRRR!
At least I still have my regular appointment today and will get to hear the heartbeat.
But I'm still mad!


----------



## pristock230

kymied said:


> ARRRRGG!!! I just got a phone call from the ultrasound people. The machine is down so they have to reschedule! Don't they understand I have to take the day off of work for this?!?! And now because I took today off that I only have ONE paid day off for the rest of the year! And now I have to wait until Monday! (which I have off because I have to work next Saturday) GRRRRR!
> At least I still have my regular appointment today and will get to hear the heartbeat.
> But I'm still mad!

Awwwww, so sorry!


----------



## redsox

kymied said:


> ARRRRGG!!! I just got a phone call from the ultrasound people. The machine is down so they have to reschedule! Don't they understand I have to take the day off of work for this?!?! And now because I took today off that I only have ONE paid day off for the rest of the year! And now I have to wait until Monday! (which I have off because I have to work next Saturday) GRRRRR!
> At least I still have my regular appointment today and will get to hear the heartbeat.
> But I'm still mad!

Kymied! I am SO SO sorry!!! How BEYOND frustrating. See if you can salvage your day a little and do something for yourself - maybe hit a maternity store or something on the to/from the doctor's office!!!

I feel for you.....:dohh:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry Kymied... I know you were looking forward to your scan. I'd feel the same if they rescheduled on me too.


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, how aggravating! :hugs: Sorry! :(


----------



## lozza1uk

kymied said:


> ARRRRGG!!! I just got a phone call from the ultrasound people. The machine is down so they have to reschedule! Don't they understand I have to take the day off of work for this?!?! And now because I took today off that I only have ONE paid day off for the rest of the year! And now I have to wait until Monday! (which I have off because I have to work next Saturday) GRRRRR!
> At least I still have my regular appointment today and will get to hear the heartbeat.
> But I'm still mad!

Rubbish!:growlmad:

I've just popped to Sainsburys and picked up 5 sleepsuits for 69p! I found the £5 voucher in my bounty pack (don't know how i'd missed that before), then used £5 of nectar points and a 31p off voucher I had so it felt like a real bargain! DH has insisted i get out the house for at least 30 minutes walk a day, could turn into an expensive daily trip out so good thing i'm staying yellow and the choice of clothes is limited!


----------



## wondertwins

Oh, no Kymied!!! :( That really stinks!! Don't they know that *we *are waiting for your report?!?!? ;) I'm glad you'll get to hear the HB today, and I agree with Redsox... try to make the best of it by hitting up a maternity store or something. :)


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations on the team :pink: s x 

Loo - you could always try reminding your immediate boss that not fulfilling the requirements of your risk assessment and, indeed, making you feel bad about being pregnant is a form os sex discrimination... 

Also, the recorder is, indeed, a form of cruel and unusual punishment! 

I'm sorry your scan was cancelled today k. 

xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Just got home so wanted to upload some pictures for you all! firstly I finally have one of my LO's face, and she looks as if she's about to suck her thumb!!! and I also have my 20 week bump picture (I've also included one showing the difference from 18-19-20 getting bigger quickly now :))
Sorry for the whole in the PJ's in this weeks bump picture lol. They've very comfy despite them falling apart.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0443.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0442.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 11









20weeks 1day (1).jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7









bump pics together.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## loolindley

I told him that I was surprised he was putting productivity over the safety of the train. I have warned him that I am getting tired after 8pm ish, and asked how would he feel if I were to fall asleep at the controls. He was like a fish with his mouth opening and closing! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Cute photos L&L!! It looks like she's blowing bubbles in the one on the right!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

is it cold were u r laides i am bloody freezzinng


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> I told him that I was surprised he was putting productivity over the safety of the train. I have warned him that I am getting tired after 8pm ish, and asked how would he feel if I were to fall asleep at the controls. He was like a fish with his mouth opening and closing! :rofl:

:haha: Good for you!


----------



## littleANDlost

Thanks Lozza, it was actual her little hand waving! but i like the bubbles idea, might just tell people that haha! xx


----------



## lauraclili

lozza1uk said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> I told him that I was surprised he was putting productivity over the safety of the train. I have warned him that I am getting tired after 8pm ish, and asked how would he feel if I were to fall asleep at the controls. He was like a fish with his mouth opening and closing! :rofl:
> 
> :haha: Good for you!Click to expand...

I agree - an excellent turn of phrase! :D


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!:wacko:

amy- praying for you and baby hun. :hugs:

to the ladies with Dh probs.... im sorry your guys are like that. i think i should call mine at work and thank him now. we pretty much share everything including housework. he has saturday thru monday off and works 10 hours a day tuesday thru friday yet still comes home and makes dinner a lot, helps catch up anything i havent gotten done, gets kids in and out of the bath, takes trash out, helps with homework, pretty much you name it if it needs done. he had to do a lot when he was growing up, i wish it was cuz he had such a fab mom that raised him, but he actually says it was cuz she was selfish and lazy and he had to do it. his mom is kinda a hippy. anyways, he is such a fab DH. i couldnt ask for more. im very spoiled. there is never any talk of me staying home, so its my responsibility or that he works so that its his money. he is very loving and happy to do what he can. he does love sports, but i cant complain since he does so much. if he wants to watch it sometimes, or go play golf occasionally, its fine by me. he still tries to plan things so that we can spend as much time together as possible and both be happy. he will usuallly clean up the house one day completely so i barely have anything to do while he plays the next. i think i need to call him now...:cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

wondertwins- forgot to say..... aaahhhhhhh!!!!! 

l&l- such a cute bump and baby :cloud9:

loo- thats crazy! hope they figure something else out:hugs:


----------



## loolindley

L&L fab pics. Gorgeous! And fab bump progression too! xx


----------



## wondertwins

L&L- Awwwww!!!!! I love the bubble-blowing/waving picture! And your bump looks great too.

Blessed- Your hubby sounds wonderful. It's really great that you appreciate him so much. :) My DH has his strengths, but tidying up and folding laundry are not among them. :dohh: Nonetheless, I think it is important to appreciate all his good stuff. (He's a fab cook; he's brilliant; he has a good heart and he makes me laugh a lot.)

Loo- I'm glad you're standing up for yourself (and your baby) at work. Sounds like your boss will come around. :)

Danielle- It's not cold here, but I can't wait for the weather to turn chilly!!! I love that time of year. It makes me want to snuggle. :thumbup:

Who was it that's being subjected to the musical stylings of recorder lessons? (Lozza?) Sounds like torture! Time to pull out the headphones!


----------



## newfielady

Too bad about your scan being cancelled kymied.

Here's my 17 week 3 day photo!
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## citymouse

Nice bump, newfie!

Loo, people like that always shock me. Like no woman has ever had a baby before? Like you're asking for something completely unreasonable? 

It's like with the event I did yesterday, where I refused to do the morning part that would have had me out of the house at 6 am and not home again until 8 pm... when I got there in the afternoon, the women were very nice but they were saying, "So you have morning sickness?" And I was like, no! I just know my own limitations. And then one of them was telling stories of working full time and taking care of her son when she was pregnant. 

I'm sorry! Just because I could push myself to my limits right now doesn't mean I'm going to, especially when I gave early notice that I only wanted a half day (which was still 9 hours!) and it was ignored. 

I will say that one thing BnB and this thread have done is made me slow down and take it easier than I would have done otherwise.


----------



## loolindley

Citymouse, I had a 'friend' who is a conductor text me a bit ago to say "I don't know why you can't work as normal. I gave them an arguement when they tried to take me off the trains". Well, I'm sorry I'm not superwoman like you!!!!!!!! Seriously, we are all different! If I am getting a reaction like that from a woman, it's not wonder the male opinions are as they are!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Newfielady - great bump, looks like mine does at the minute.

L&L - Beautiful scan photos... I also thought I was seeing 'bubbles' in the second picture, but now I see the hand. I think my lo was sucking his/her thumb when I had my 12 week scan too. Also, your bump progressions make me realize that it's not in my head when I think I am growing really fast these days... I sware I can see a difference week to week now and seeing your 18-20 weeks progress shows that we are growing fast now.


----------



## wondertwins

CM & Loo - I can't STAND it when people pull the "when I was pregnant, I was able to..." I have to get onto DH about this. He's from Ethiopia and thinks it's funny to say things like "you know what pregnant women in the countryside of Ethiopia are doing?" When he does this, I glare at him; remind him of the infant/maternal mortality rates in his home country; and then I sometimes pinch him just for good measure ;)


----------



## loolindley

:haha: at the pinching!

I heard a rediculous one last week. "I smoked all the way through both my pregnancies, and my kids are fine, I don't know why you're being so careful". Uuuummmmm, because I don't want to take unecessary risks?! It's made more rediculous by the fact that I gave up smoking 2 years ago, and so that is a stupid irrelevent point to make anyway!


----------



## KellyC75

littleANDlost said:


> Just got home so wanted to upload some pictures for you all! firstly I finally have one of my LO's face, and she looks as if she's about to suck her thumb!!! and I also have my 20 week bump picture (I've also included one showing the difference from 18-19-20 getting bigger quickly now :))
> Sorry for the whole in the PJ's in this weeks bump picture lol. They've very comfy despite them falling apart.


Aww ~ Adorable :cloud9:

I <3 PJ's :kiss:


----------



## newfielady

Yup, I'm sick of it too. I had one lady ask me why I don't lift anything heavy at work. I told her I was pregnant and you know what her answer was, "yeah so?" I just about had a damn fit. I told her it was none of her business anyways but pregnant women _now_ know they shouldn't life _anything_ heavy through the whole pregnancy. Some people.


----------



## citymouse

That whole "women have been blah blah blah for thousands of years" line of reasoning is so exasperating. It's one thing when you apply it to natural childbirth, but another when you apply it to health and wellness. Infant mortality rates were like 10% a hundred years ago! Now they're .06%! Do we really want to go back to the days when women and children died on a regular basis during pregnancy and childbirth?

It's like the people who say, "I never had to wear a bike helmet / seat belt / whatever, and I'm fine!" Uh... that's because the people who had the horrible accidents aren't around to say they're NOT fine! :roll:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Or when they question why I wont eat certain foods like brie cheese, love the cheese but we are not supposed to have any unpasterized foods. I am also staying away from shell fish because my DH is allergic, just for a precaution I am not eating any while pregnant. I just tell people that I am following doctor's orders, that usually keeps them quiet.


----------



## MsCrow

loolindley said:


> : "I smoked all the way through both my pregnancies, and my kids are fine, I don't know why you're being so careful".

Ummm, because I don't want my children to be born with an addiction to nicotine so their first cries are that of desperation for a fix. Ummmm because I don't want a baby with a low birth weight?

Good for you for stopping, I did, for the final time on 6 June and haven't looked back. If you get any more stick, don't respond, leave an awfully embarrassing silence for them to fill and note down every incidence. 

My female boss is absolutely sure I shall go on the sick, because, like, being pregnant is a condition and its so easy to be ill all the way through. Poor, weak, me.


----------



## blessedmomma

im right there with ya ladies! its pretty sickening to hear what some other woman/women did or do. so big deal if you worked like a man til you popped the kid out, that makes no difference on my pregnancy! its so silly. they might also be the ones who dont take as well of care of their babies after they are born too:shrug: it takes a lot of love and self control to say im gonna stop BEFORE i overdo anything because i dont want to put my baby at risk. and as for the i did this or that the whole pregnancy and my baby was fine people, thats so completely ridiculous. if you are living today, you know the risk of heavy drinking/smoking/doing drugs/lifting heavy things/eating certain foods/etc/etc/etc. it says a lot more about the kind of mother you are if you took those risks for your own selfishness than the fact that your baby was ok. for every baby thats ok from those things, there are dozens others who suffered, thats the reason why we know about them today!!!

its so silly for anyone to compare anyways. i have had pregnancies where i was completely exhausted and sick the entire pregnancy and pregnancies where i hardly gained any weight and felt great the whole time! even in the same woman it can be very different.

i think it can even be worse coming from women who have had a child before. they think cuz they have experienced it before they know it all. i have honestly never had a pregnancy or childbirth that was exactly like the last. i could never look at a pregnant woman and guess what she may or may not be going through. i dont even go in thinking i know how labor is gonna go for me just because i have done it before. it is always a new experience, you just dont know how things are ever gonna go.

:roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening laddies!

other people's comments are annoying, huh! i havent had many yet thankfully...


----------



## lozza1uk

I've not had too many either. Reading what a lot of people complain about on other threads (not this one) I do sometimes find myself thinking oops, think i might have said that to others before. When you've never been pregnant you probably don't realise how annoying you sound to someone who is!

I think i'm lucky with my boss, he wanted to see the scan photo and every so often remembers to ask how i am. He's pretty hopeless on the admin front but i know it's not deliberate, i've just got to remember to get his PA to chase I think!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i know im lucky with my boss. he is very interested in my pregnancy, in fact i'm actually getting fed up with it a bit! only because i feel a bit shy sometimes. he is just really nice and pleased for me.


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont get them much anymore. i think after you hit about 4 or so people start to think you have seen it all and they kinda back off lol.:flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhh i literally CANNOT catch up with u ladies today!

BUT congrats to emera, rejessa and L&L on 3 team :pink: s! Who'd have thought it???

so here is a pic of my tummy today @ 19 weeks compared to the one @ 10 weeks LOL - there is defo a big change now.....

.... but why is mine rounder whereas some of yours is more like a big bit at bottom? :rofl:

there is always something to worry about :rofl:

its interesting that when i look at my progression photos i can clearly see tummy starts getting bigger at 17 weeks... exactly when i started getting muscle aches!


----------



## firsttimer1

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH my baby is a mango!!!!

:dance: :dance: :dance:

with each new fruit i think back to when i was a poppy seed...... time is going sooo fast!


----------



## MsCrow

Happy newfruiting! Mangos are yummy!


----------



## waula

wow ft - you've really popped out!!! eeek so many baby girls due... i think i'm going to even it up for the boy team but will find out for def a week tomorrow yay!!!!

maybe i'll get the belly out for a bump shot later - love the bump shots!!! saw my BF today who'd 34 weeks....whoa... we've got a lot of bump growing to do!!!!!
xxx


----------



## redsox

Loooove the bump shots ladies!!!

Okay have to share for the US ladies - Gap maternity has some great stuff on sale and if you use the code GAPLOVE then you get an extra 40% off!!! I got some more of these basic tanks I am living in for $4.79 each!!!! I am so excited! (Code is good through 10/22)

Might have also indulged in a boy and girl item as I could not help myself at these prices!

Boy outfit - in heather gray (DH loves his vintage motorcycle):

https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=65264&vid=1&pid=849823

Girl outfit - in neutral (my mom was an equestrian and I love horse/western stuff!)

https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=65214&vid=1&pid=849410

And I will most certainly be pairing these with either outfit:

https://www.moccasinsdirect.com/products/Minnetonka-1482.html

So what happens when DH figures out that Team Yellow means I'll just buy one of each??? :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT love the belly shot, big difference from the 10 week photo. I have been having the stretching pains too for the last week, seems I will be growing quicker now too. It's all so exciting :)


----------



## crowned

Loving the bump pics! FT, yours is beautiful - don't worry about it being different. My baby book says women can carry totally differently from each other, some with pointy bumps and others rounded, some high, some low, and some more wide around the middle, and they're all normal.

The recorder, much as I adore music, is the worst instrument ever created, and I'm going to do whatever I can to avoid having my kid play it. It's just torture to listen to.

For the most part my DH helps out around the house and takes really good care of me. I'm lucky, I guess. He is a student (getting his master's degree), and I am at home (working from home part-time), so I do more of the house stuff, but that's mostly because he doesn't have time to do stuff when he's always at school or studying. It's a really intense program, and he doesn't have a lot of free time.

kymied, so sorry to hear about your scan being rescheduled! :hug:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i feel like since week 17 my tummy has really got bigger :happydance: thanks waula!

Im pretty sure im having a :blue: and my OH asked tonight whether we were doing the right thing not finding out the gender...... we are going to make a final decision on sunday! :rofl:


----------



## pristock230

Firsttimer - nice bump shot!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies - i love seeing it get bigger :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya laddies....you' ve chatty today phew....

I wont remember everything...congrats l&l onyour babygirl...cant wait for my scan next week....she looks so big and perfectly formed. Fingers crossed for mine :thumbup:

Sorry some of you having dh issues.....must say mine has been pretty good but have had to give him a couple of shoves to clear up his dirty clothing etc. Our new cleaner started today....soooooo happy. I want everything clean at the moment but just dont have the time or inclination to do it after a week at work.

Great bumps...must get a photo up soon. Ft yours looks very similar to mine.

Wondertwins - you are going to have to get someone to wax you...couldnt possibly wait another 4 months!!!!!....made me giggle :haha:. Luckily i always go to a salon so used to them now

Presentation went good today...very tired now though. Another pregnancy at work in my dept....our marketing manager must be really worried...thats 3 of us off for most of next year....two product specialists and me, product manager. Will be an interesting year....she is 8 weeks, third round of ivf and has had first scan. She is tiny and probably goingto have one of those neat little bumps grrrrr :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Just to add...sorry about reschedule of scan kymied :nope:

And FT i wont be surprised if you cave in and find out.....i could have predicted :haha::winkwink:........after hearing all the laddies on here finding out i dont think you'd be disappointed x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch glad ur presentation went well :hugs:

On the OH topic - i have to say mine has been great; always wanting to kiss and touch my tummy though! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Just to add...sorry about reschedule of scan kymied :nope:
> 
> And FT i wont be surprised if you cave in and find out.....i could have predicted :haha::winkwink:........after hearing all the laddies on here finding out i dont think you'd be disappointed x

I think if i cave it will be because of OH... i can see he is literally chomping at the bit to know! Im pretty set i want to be :yellow: i think.... but yeh i wouldnt rule anything out, we shall all have to see on tuesday!

OH YER - danielle; thats fab about your scan being tomorrow! so what do you THINK your having?? xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch glad ur presentation went well :hugs:
> 
> On the OH topic - i have to say mine has been great; always wanting to kiss and touch my tummy though! :rofl:

I think my hubbies a bit scared of mine..in a good way. He just wants to make sure he doesnt press too hard and worries it hurts cos i have been having stretching pains too. Bless him. I am sure when baby movement becomes really noticable from outside he wont keep his hands off it:haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Just to add...sorry about reschedule of scan kymied :nope:
> 
> And FT i wont be surprised if you cave in and find out.....i could have predicted :haha::winkwink:........after hearing all the laddies on here finding out i dont think you'd be disappointed x
> 
> I think if i cave it will be because of OH... i can see he is literally chomping at the bit to know! Im pretty set i want to be :yellow: i think.... but yeh i wouldnt rule anything out, we shall all have to see on tuesday!
> 
> OH YER - danielle; thats fab about your scan being tomorrow! so what do you THINK your having?? xxxClick to expand...

Strangelt i think my hubby wants to find out more than me. I have said maybe we should just have a surprise...and he goes noooooo!!!!!! :haha:. I used to be the inpatient one!

Anyone off to baby show next weekend at earls court? I am going saturday with some friends...but i heardthere arent many freebies :nope:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> yer i feel like since week 17 my tummy has really got bigger :happydance: thanks waula!
> 
> Im pretty sure im having a :blue: and my OH asked tonight whether we were doing the right thing not finding out the gender...... we are going to make a final decision on sunday! :rofl:

Oh man!!! Are you starting to waver FT????????? :shock:

Also I have to say - my mouth dropped open when I saw your bump! You have bloomed you lucky gal!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

great photo FT

now can't see the post, but someone just posted bargain GAP clothes - citymouse? looks good for the usa ladies

anyone watching kirsties homemade home?

FT be strong, stay on team yellow!


----------



## loolindley

Don't cave FT!!!!!!!! Team :yellow: is where it's at! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

haha im trying not to wobble ladies! Its OH's influence! Im still strongly in favour of :yellow: though dont you worry :)

redsox - thanks hun; i feel like im blooming and im pretty sure its not just flab! I mean - my eating habits havent changed that much and surely flab would be all over bigger - not a round bump??!!!

I suppose we shud all be getting bumps now anyway seen as were (more or less) 5 months pregnant!!!! :dance:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> haha im trying not to wobble ladies! Its OH's influence! Im still strongly in favour of :yellow: though dont you worry :)
> 
> redsox - thanks hun; i feel like im blooming and im pretty sure its not just flab! I mean - my eating habits havent changed that much and surely flab would be all over bigger - not a round bump??!!!
> 
> I suppose we shud all be getting bumps now anyway seen as were (more or less) 5 months pregnant!!!! :dance:

Well I definitely have a bump, but it has that sort of ridge that some of you were mentioning recently. Sometimes to me it feels like chub. I am looking forward to it being round and lush like yours!!!! (It's been far too long since someone said 'lush'!!)


----------



## firsttimer1

Oooooooo cant you post a photo?

come on ladies....... im owed a photo from someone! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I know its a definate bump...not blub now....when i lie on my back, it just doesnt go down AT ALL :winkwink:


----------



## crowned

Finally got the call scheduling my ultrasound! It's the 28th of Oct at 8 am. Not sure DH can come, though, as his classes start at 8:50am. Didn't get any info about full bladder or empty though. Any advice?


----------



## firsttimer1

wow - just looked and its about 11 :pink: to 6 :blue: ! or something like that lol. 

crowned - yay for your date hun ive added it to list. no idea on bladder though - perhaps ladies whove had scans already can tell us?


----------



## LaRockera

My u/s is on the 25th. They're also going to perform a TVS to check the length of my cervix length. To be honest I'm more anxious about the latter as I have the cerclage in. Hope it all goes well...


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned - i was told when i booked in by the sonographer that i wouldn't need a full bladder.


----------



## waula

amy - sending you all the love and luck in the world that this pregnancy is different xxxxx :hugs:

right ft has made my dh take more belly shots to put on here! 1st one is at 15 weeks, second one is 18+5, 3rd one is today... yikes! ps at the 18+5 i'd had a really big tea and was looking pretty mahusive!!!! when i eat now it seems to "fill up" on top of the bump...i don't think it looks so big tonight!

come on now ladies with your bump pics!!!! :smug: what an awesome smug face!!!!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0717.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









photo18+5.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 3









photo19+2crop.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - :dance: GREAT photos! i wish mine had a more pointy bit like yours all do :(

btw* MITCH* - forgot to say - ive booked in to have the flu jab afterall; ive got it a week thurs.... so the thurs after my scan! x


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks for all your lovely comments and support about DH's...and their somewhat rubbish domestic ways!!! :flower: xx

I feel a little better - had a warm bath with a good book this evening and just done myself a hot milk and honey before bed! :thumbup:

Still got a real bad cold (had flu jab on Sat) so defo not been a classic day - tomorrow WILL be better!! 

Night night laddies xxx


----------



## redsox

Have to say - I think it was Ms. Crow (?) - I am definitely having this pain on my mons pubis!!!!!!!! I know you felt like we ignored it, but I just wasn't sure what it was - um, feeling pretty sure right now!! :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bumpys ladies!!!!! i was gonna wait til 20 weeks, but i will take one tomorrow morning. have a busy night ahead so not gonna try to get that in. my 4 year old wanted a carrot and we messed the disposal up somehow with his peels. soooo, DH has some work to do tonight.:wacko:

you shouldnt need a full bladder for this scan. your uterus should be high enough without it:flower:


----------



## citymouse

I staunchly refuse to take anything resembling a bump shot until I have something resembling a bump! :nope: 

But yours is great, FT! And look at it this way... whether you find out or not, you won't have any regrets. One way you get the excitement of knowing now, one way you get the excitement later.

I always just figure there's enough excitement with a new baby and I could spare the extra surprise, LOL. Then again, I have no impulse control!

Thanks for the Gap link (that was redsox)! I'm going to Chicago in about a month, so I'll be almost 22 weeks, and I'll need something besides sweatpants, LOL. Wonder if I'll have a bump at all at that point! :cry: 

I finished my crazy work and got it out for shipping. Now I have more work to do... and I need to eat something, I guess. All I can think about is pizza.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow got some lovely bumps happening ladies!! Mine popped out this week so I'll add a pic soon! Ft in relation to you round bump I have read round and all out front means boy, the slightly pointy ones that continue to the hips are girls.. But that's just a theory!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and I'm 19 weeks today YAY!! Can't believe in 1 more week I'll be half way!!! Gone SO quick!!


----------



## newfielady

Hmm, pointy bump would mean I'm having a girl. :haha:
I was told to have a full bladder for my scan on the 2ed. I was dissapointed because I had hoped I wouldn't need a full bladder :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

My hormones are surging tonight, laddies.

I am thisclose to telling my friends on FB who asked, "Do you like this picture of us?" that they look lovely except that they look like both heads are growing out of one body.

The new FB format drives me crazy. It seems like all I see now are pictures that annoy me. It's either all snarky political messages or SIL's pictures taken from her jobless, shameless ramblings. :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie-theres no way im going in with a full bladder lol. here its supposed to be a full bladder before 20 weeks and not after. i will be almost 20 and they can kiss it. :haha: i had about half a bladder at my 12 week and was so uncomfortable. they couldnt get baby to turn to measure so finally had me empty my bladder and could still see baby just fine and got their measurements.

mouse- im pretty tired of facebook. boo.


----------



## kymied

My regular pants still fit except that they are tight when I have to pee. My coworker just announced that she is pregnant, 12 weeks because she's already showing (it's her #2). Where's my bump already?! I don't want to be one of those "I didn't know I was pregnant" ladies who go the whole pregnancy without a bump, that's just wrong!`

My husband is the one who wants to know the gender. I was all set on not knowing until he was like "We NEED to find out!" He really wants to feel the baby move, and so do I, but I'm still not sure I have.

My appointment went well, the midwife said the baby is right where she/he should be and found the lovely heartbeat in seconds. She's not worried about my total weight gain of 9 ounces, as long as I eat well and exercise.


----------



## newfielady

Blessed - I wonder if anyone has ever peed while getting a ultrasound? :rofl:
Kymied - I am showing now for sure. I know because I get these disapproving looks from the old people who think I'm to young to be married/have a family/ or just to young to know what I'm doing. :dohh:
Also, You still fit in your _regular_ pants! :saywhat: WTF! I haven't been able to do up my jeans for the past 5 weeks :dohh:
Headed to bed now ladies as it's 12am here lol. Late night for me. Also, got load of free baby stuff tonight from one of DH's co-workers. I'm gonna have to give here a nice Christmas card :haha:


----------



## sandy28

Hugs Amy everything will be okay
And congrats on all the scans baby girls 

Don't get me started about men, sometimes I think my husband is the pregnant one.

Two more days for my scan very excited


----------



## MsCrow

redsox said:


> Have to say - I think it was Ms. Crow (?) - I am definitely having this pain on my mons pubis!!!!!!!! I know you felt like we ignored it, but I just wasn't sure what it was - um, feeling pretty sure right now!! :wacko:

It was me, I was worrying about it a lot and needed someone to 'know' what it was as I don't want to go to my midwife and be moved off 'low risk'. I asked another thread elsewhere as I had a sneaking suspicion that it might be SPD and they confirmed my thoughts. Google it, get freaked out and then realise lots get it mildly and it goes away.

For me, it was why I bought the pillow and it seems to have helped, I also may have overdone it on the housework over the weekend, it may also have been round ligament that was concentrating right on my bone. Or it might be SPD and if it happens again I do need to talk to my midwife as it can be serious. 

Since then my uterus has moved up (hello bump) and all has been quiet but I'm being careful. Have you got a pillow? Can you pin the pain down to anything?

Wahey, 19 weeks today.


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :wave:

Today im a *banana!* :dance:

Im ignoring the countdown along the bottom though!!! :ignore:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> waula - :dance: GREAT photos! i wish mine had a more pointy bit like yours all do :(
> 
> btw* MITCH* - forgot to say - ive booked in to have the flu jab afterall; ive got it a week thurs.... so the thurs after my scan! x

Same day as me...27th yeah? I have spoken to a few people who have had it (not pregnant ladies) and it seems fine - sore arm afterwards but no real symptoms etc


----------



## KellyC75

I have my flu jab booked for the 25th! :argh:


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy Newfruiting Laddies - especially Kelly, our first banana, wow! 

My flu jab's booked for 24th, right before I go bowling for someone's birthday and then have to get up at 6am the next morning to be in London for a couple of days. So hopefully there are no side effects! Don't know whether to have it in my left arm (but then might be sore to sleep on) or right arm (might hurt to write/bowl!). Actually, my ten pin bowling skills are unlikely to be impacted by a dead arm, so right it is!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Does it matter if you sleep on your right side?? I know sleeping on your left is recommended but I get this pain in the lower right side of my back almost every night and sleeping on the right is the only way it feels better.. So is it bad sleeping on the right.. Or ok, just not as good as the left?


----------



## lozza1uk

wouldluvabub said:


> Does it matter if you sleep on your right side?? I know sleeping on your left is recommended but I get this pain in the lower right side of my back almost every night and sleeping on the right is the only way it feels better.. So is it bad sleeping on the right.. Or ok, just not as good as the left?

Hope not, as i keep sleeping on my right side to as it feels more comfortable. I think it's OK, just not quite as good as your left? But don't quote me on that!:shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> Does it matter if you sleep on your right side?? I know sleeping on your left is recommended but I get this pain in the lower right side of my back almost every night and sleeping on the right is the only way it feels better.. So is it bad sleeping on the right.. Or ok, just not as good as the left?


Sleeping on your side is best while you're pregnant. In particular, sleeping on your left side may benefit your baby by improving blood flow  and therefore nutrients  to the placenta. It also helps your kidneys efficiently eliminate waste products and fluids from your body, which in turn reduces swelling in your ankles, feet, and hands.

It's a good idea to start training yourself early in pregnancy to sleep on your left side whenever you can. Of course, staying in one position all night isn't likely to be comfortable, so turning from side to side while favoring your left side is probably the best strategy.

As for sleeping on your back, avoid that position throughout pregnancy, especially in the later months. Here's why:

When you're sleeping on your back, the weight of your uterus lies on the spine, back muscles, intestines, and major blood vessels. This can lead to muscle aches and pains, hemorrhoids, and impaired circulation, which is uncomfortable for you and can reduce circulation to your baby.

Back sleeping can make blood pressure drop, causing some expectant moms to experience dizziness. On the other hand, in some moms-to-be it can make blood pressure go up.

Finally, back sleeping can cause snoring and, with increased weight, could lead to sleep apnea.


----------



## wouldluvabub

lozza1uk said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Does it matter if you sleep on your right side?? I know sleeping on your left is recommended but I get this pain in the lower right side of my back almost every night and sleeping on the right is the only way it feels better.. So is it bad sleeping on the right.. Or ok, just not as good as the left?
> 
> Hope not, as i keep sleeping on my right side to as it feels more comfortable. I think it's OK, just not quite as good as your left? But don't quote me on that!:shrug:Click to expand...

I find the right more comfortable too.. I haven't read it's bad for you.. Just that left side is best! Hope it's ok!!! :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

morning ladies! 

with the flu job - mine is tomorrow after work :(, i bloody hate needles. 

I keep waking up on my back and not knowing how i got there as i make sure i fall asleep on my side! I also feel the baby more while lying on my back so find i wake up in the mornings like it and put my hand on my belly to feel her and just fall back to sleep lol. Opps. I need to get out of that habit.
Thanks Kelly for the breakdown of it, i had heard it all but wasn;t massivly sure why it had to happen.


----------



## LaRockera

I was told by my obgyn that sleeping positions don't matter until you reach third trimester. I sleep on either side, whatever feels comfortable. Lying on your back will not hurt your baby either, but you may find it uncomfortable after a while, especially if you already have a back problem. Or it may make you dizzy. :wacko:

The banana is my next big target. You know, the way the lime and plum were in the first trimester. And after the banana, the eggplant.

I SO hope I'll have a chance to become all this fruit. :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

hello

i am fecking freezing!

thats all

:lol:


----------



## Glowstar

I had my flu jab last week our Dr's did a walk in clinic and I literally just walked in and was out within 30 seconds...all over and done really quick!!
Haven't had any side effects and felt fine since :thumbup:
My OH has had it too as he has Asthma so hopefully we'll be bug free this winter :thumbup:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks for the replies girls!! I'll keep trying to train myself to lay on my side but i often roll onto my belly as well!!! I have massive boobs (have since i first got boobs) and have managed to find a way to lay on my front with out actually laying flat which has made it pretty easy to continue doing with my growing belly (not that it's very big yet). Sounds weird but I kinda sleep on my arm to prop myself up! Ha ha.. Hope this isn't bad for the little one.. But I am finding it hard to stay comfortable during the night weather it's side, front or back.. I'm thinking it might be cause it's starting to heat up here...


----------



## littleANDlost

I have an awful bd back and think it's from laying on my back so much :(. It's comfy though! lol


----------



## LaRockera

I tried to get a support band but got it one size too big- I thought medium would work better than small, and now it's just too big and puts pressure on my pubic bone and I hate it. 

I think it's a good idea to invest on a (right size :dohh:) pregnancy belt. It keeps your tummy steady and takes the weight of your back a bit. I bought it for sleeping too.


----------



## littleANDlost

i;ve never even heard of a pregnancy belt!! it doesn't sound comfy though!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I picked up some great deals on baby stuff last night. I found a lady in my town who was selling off her baby items, I got a rocking chair with ottoman for only $50!! The chair looks brand new and is really comfy, I've been looking around for one and they cost around $200! I also got a baby swing, baby Einstein playmat and an upright bathtub! Spent only $120!!!! So I think I probably saved over $250!! 

Next weekend I am taking my mom to this big Baby Thrift Sale that is run only twice a year. A co-worker of mine went last year and said that although everything is used, they are all great quality and look brand new. So right now I am looking for the big purchase items like a stroller and car seat, bassinet, etc. Can't wait to get some great deals and save DH and I loads of money :) 

I'm so excited to be able to start buying my first baby items!


----------



## newfielady

Yeah Joannaxoxo. I like to see someone else is saving money. I have most of my big items bought now. I'm going to start stocking up on items like diapers and wipes now I think. A couple of each size and it should offset the cost later down the road. :thumbup:
I try to sleep on the left but I have to put my (big fluffy) pillow under my stomach and I kinda roll out on it. Now that sounds weird... Anyway, I find it hard to stay straight up on my left due to the fact I broke my right ribs a few years ago and ribs never heal well. :dohh:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We are also buying our crib and change table from a family friend, they've used them for their two children but both items look brand new and we are getting them for less than half price. 

Good idea on starting to stock up on the baby dipers and wipes. I think I'll keep my eyes open and get them when they are on sale. 

Having a baby is going to be less expensive then I thought! lol.


----------



## LaRockera

littleANDlost said:


> i;ve never even heard of a pregnancy belt!! it doesn't sound comfy though!

Gah- only because stupid me got it a size up. The fabric is really soft and elastic.

Here are some examples. :flower:


----------



## newfielady

I got a crib & Mattress and change table with pad (all brand new, never used!) for $75. I got a car seat, exersasuer and baby musical seat for $100. I got a baby swing for free! I've gotten 3 large bags of blankets, towels and toys for free and I may be buying a stroller today for $50! This really isn't all that expensive (yet) :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow thats some great deals! I'm excited to go to the Thrift Sale next weekend and get some more items. DH and my Mom both told me not to buy much more or there wont be anything left for Baby Shower Gifts lol. There are pleanty of other things left to get for a baby shower, I'm just looking around for the furniture items right now.


----------



## 2nd time

one more sleep lol


----------



## x-amy-x

My friend from work has given me her moses basket <3 its cute as


----------



## lozza1uk

All I have still are 5 sleepsuits/babygros, 2 vests and a pair of bootees. Oh, and my 1 free nappy! I feel another dream about lack of supplies coming on...:haha:

Hopefully after the scan (a week today!) i'll go and buy something, or at least start looking rather than just researching on the internet!:coffee:


----------



## 2nd time

i just had the weirdest dream my eldest dd was flying round the living room lol halloween here we come


----------



## redsox

MsCrow said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> Have to say - I think it was Ms. Crow (?) - I am definitely having this pain on my mons pubis!!!!!!!! I know you felt like we ignored it, but I just wasn't sure what it was - um, feeling pretty sure right now!! :wacko:
> 
> It was me, I was worrying about it a lot and needed someone to 'know' what it was as I don't want to go to my midwife and be moved off 'low risk'. I asked another thread elsewhere as I had a sneaking suspicion that it might be SPD and they confirmed my thoughts. Google it, get freaked out and then realise lots get it mildly and it goes away.
> 
> For me, it was why I bought the pillow and it seems to have helped, I also may have overdone it on the housework over the weekend, it may also have been round ligament that was concentrating right on my bone. Or it might be SPD and if it happens again I do need to talk to my midwife as it can be serious.
> 
> Since then my uterus has moved up (hello bump) and all has been quiet but I'm being careful. Have you got a pillow? Can you pin the pain down to anything?
> 
> Wahey, 19 weeks today.Click to expand...

Hi Ms. Crow,

I am honestly not that worried about it as it seems to be pretty sporadic for me. I've also had fairly sporadic sciatic nerve pain, so I think it's just depending on where baby is at a given time. If it becomes more persistent I'll take it to the midwives and/or see a chiropracter, etc. but for now it's more just an occasional nuisance. 

I am so sorry if you are feeling this on a consistent basis - what a pain in the, ahem, crotch!!! ;)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anyone have their baby's name picked out already? I'm starting to look around and get some ideas of names I like but I haven't made any decisions yet. Girls names seem to be much easier to choose for some reason.


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all!

Had a really realistic dream that I found a house for rent for only $400 a month and it was the perfect size to have guests stay in once the baby comes. I was so happy about it, because it was only 1/2 mile from my house, and then (in my dream) I realized it was 1/2 mile from the house where I grew up... 3000 miles from where I live now. Oops! 

I'm having ligament pain, hope that means my bump is on its way! 

Need to eat breakfast but nothing sounds good. Actually, I could go for a burrito. :munch:


----------



## citymouse

Joannaxoxo said:


> Anyone have their baby's name picked out already? I'm starting to look around and get some ideas of names I like but I haven't made any decisions yet. Girls names seem to be much easier to choose for some reason.

Yes, we picked a girl's name at 5 weeks. Still don't call her by her name, though... She's "Baby."


----------



## littleANDlost

LaRockera;13501176
Gah- only because stupid me got it a size up. The fabric is really soft and elastic.
[URL="https://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz=1C1SVEA_enGB366GB366&gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=pregnancy+support+band#q=pregnancy+support+band&hl=en&rlz=1C1SVEA_enGB366GB366&prmd=imvnsfd&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&ei=fSCgTtivBpO98gO0mMjsBQ&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CH8QzAMwAA&bav=on.2 said:

> Here are some examples.[/URL] :flower:

Hmmmm i may have to look into these if my back carrys on, thanks


----------



## newfielady

We got our names picked out but since we don't know if it's a boy or girl we still call him/her, the baby, bump or the wiggler. :winkwink:
Headed out to the "city" now ladies. Last minute shopping trip.


----------



## littleANDlost

we think we have our name picked out! But it does seem to change so it's not set in ston, we have two or three we keep jumping round


----------



## crowned

Yeah, names are hard. We know some first names we like, but keep bouncing back and forth on middle names... 

I find myself sleeping on my back too, but I just roll back to my side and go back to sleep. It seems to be working, as waking up on my back happens less and less these days.

I'm craving Korean food....


----------



## lozza1uk

Names are one of the other things we've not even thought about yet (along with furniture, stuff...). I have a long list i've been adding to as I think of names but haven't yet shared it with DH in case he crosses them all off! 
He also only wants to talk boys names, and I don't have many of those yet.


----------



## mitchnorm

Boys name was decided ages ago before I got pregnant....it was pretty easy. I associate girls names with girls that I knew (and disliked) at school...I went to an all girls school til I was 16 so there are a fair few of them :haha:. But I think we have narrowed it down to a couple of first names and couple of middle name options....and next week we MAY find out which will be calling the little one before he/she comes along :happydance:

You guys have got some real bargains - I havent really start shopping in earnest but I am awful with ebay and second hand shopping deals etc....I should get in practice. Going to ask my SIL what I can nab from them at Xmas...though my nephew will only be 6-7 months old so not 'grown out' of most things. Moses basket I have my eye on though :winkwink:

Well I got some more free stuff today....UK ladies who have a Nectar card from Sainsburys - you need to join up to their mum and baby (Think its called Little one) club on internet...they send you confirmation after 3-4 weeks that next time you use your Nectar card you will get a voucher for a free Huggies Starter Bundle - usually £10 (when you buy any size Huggies nappies which cost me £3.70)...its got all sorts in it...havent had a good poke around - but wipes, nappies, washing stuff etc etc. Its pretty substantial. 

Still need to pick up my Asda one....but have Boots covered :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

my little lady's name is picked :) love that shes got a name. Only other name that we had before baby was with Caitlyn! <3


----------



## pristock230

Hey All! Hope everyones day is going well

Names - we have a boys name picked out and have since our little girl but can't agree or even beging to come up with any girl names we like

I called the Midwife as I have been having some pressure on/off for the past 2 days and today I have some cramping, they asked me to come in this afternoon so I am hoping it's nothing but we will see. Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## Joannaxoxo

citymouse said:


> Yes, we picked a girl's name at 5 weeks. Still don't call her by her name, though... She's "Baby."

We call ours "Baby" too but don't know if it's a she or he yet lol. Baby's names are so hard to decide on... maybe I'm just too picky. I don't want a really common name (like top 50) and looking online at name websites give you so many names that you'll never get through them all! lol. I need to pick up a baby naming book I think.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My fingers are crossed for you Pristock, hope things are just fine with your baby.


----------



## littleANDlost

I'll keep everything crossed for you Pristock!! xx


----------



## crowned

Fingers crossed, Pristock!

Ladies, I just scored a 5-book Beginner Dr. Seuss book set for a grand total of $4.37 (MSRP is $51.00!) I had an old forgotten-about gift certificate for amazon.ca and earned two more through swagbucks (online search tool that lets you win 'bucks' for internet searches), plus free shipping! So excited - it's going to be a great addition to baby's Dr. Seuss nursery!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Pristock - everything is crossed for you :hugs:

Mitch - thanks for the nectar news, i've joined up! :thumbup: Used the £5 voucher from the Bounty pack and some points yesterday in Sainsburys to buy 5 all-in-ones for 69p!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol newfie- im sure women have peed on the scan table. im glad i havent:wacko:

to the ladies with DH's wanting to know gender- my DH will always find out, no matter what i do. he says it helps him to bond with the baby and makes it all more real to him. it makes sense to me, since he cant feel baby from the inside or feel all the things that go along with pregnancy himself. knowing gender is a thing that effects him greatly, so i wont ever take that away from him.

we dont have a name, but we have a list going. we will probably start getting more serious about the list after gender scan next week:happydance:

i took a pic this morning ar 18+4 although it doesnt look much different than my 16+5



edit: pristock- hope everything is fine! :hugs:


----------



## pristock230

Thanks ladies! I appreciate the well wishes, it's probably nothing but better be safe than sorry. I didn't have anything like this when I was pregnant with my daughter but that was years ago!


----------



## citymouse

Hoping all is well, Pristock!

Ugh, I have to go to the dentist... Bi-annual "floss your teeth" lecture, here we come!


----------



## mitchnorm

Fingers crossed Pristock...I am sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Hoping all is well, Pristock!
> 
> Ugh, I have to go to the dentist... Bi-annual "floss your teeth" lecture, here we come!

I had that last week :nope:


----------



## littleANDlost

what do you lovely think of wall stickers for the babies room?

I;m thinking of getting something like this...
https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/product/princess_castle_wall_murals/


----------



## littleANDlost

or or or or this one! 
https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/product/build_a_house_wall_stickers/


----------



## firsttimer1

*Wudluvabub -* Thanks for letting me know the bump theory! so if boys are round bumps and girls bumps are pointy...... then those who know the gender already - is this true for you????? Im intruiged!!!

*Kelly & MsCrow* - CONGRATS on new fruiting!
*
mitch* - yep we have the jab on the same day then! and our scans just before :dance:

*wudluv and others* - i cant seem to sleep on my left side but i read right is only slightly less prefered so its okay ;) i always toss and turn anyway!!

*amy* - im blinking freezing too! :cold:

*joanna* - ive got a girls name picked out - but not boys name. and seen as things seem to be suggesting we are having a boy i had better get looking :rofl:

*Pristock* - please keep us updated :hugs:

*Blessedmomma* - cute bump!

so im having lots of general aches and cramps (mild) stil;l but ive put it all down to normal growing pains.....are you ladies getting and doing the same?

also im a bit concerned that my tummy aches get a little stronger when i wee :nope: ive completed my antibiotics (UTI) and am slightly concerned that this ache when i wee points at the UTI not being cleared up..... anyone else slightly ache when wee? sorry for topic :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> what do you lovely think of wall stickers for the babies room?
> 
> I;m thinking of getting something like this...
> https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/product/princess_castle_wall_murals/

Very cute and very girlie!!! :happydance:

I am changed my mind by the minute about nursery colours etc....I had a very strong picture in my head but unsure now.


----------



## firsttimer1

littleandlost - i like wall stickers; ive found a tree one i want for the nursery! ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - I am getting more aches and pains...especially when I get up from seated....so I get up a little slower and hold belly, it helps alot!

With regards weeing pain - now you mention it.....a little uncomfortable but not an 'infection' type pain but a stretching inside pain....and not necessarily pain...just uncomfort if that makes sense:wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> littleandlost - i like wall stickers; ive found a tree one i want for the nursery! ;)

Oh and I LOVE Winnie the Pooh.....common I know but I think its adorable :haha:. Just have to make sure I dont go overboard!:blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmm i might mention to my midwife that i get aches when wee now and again just INCASE we are not meant to.

Like you - its not a pain..... but i dont know whats normal! lol


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- bump theory wasnt true for mine... sorry:flower:
i am having cramps off and on. nothing unbearable, im sure just growing. no weeing pain, but have had it later on in pregnancy before. think its just the muscles going wonky as you sit, release the pee, and stand up. not sure though:shrug:

l&l- cute wall designs! i like them both.


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - thanks for that site, the room we'll use as a nursery will be staying cream so I was hoping to find some wall stickers rather than redecorate! (as we might move in a couple of years)


----------



## littleANDlost

i get aches when i wee and just after i wee as well, I&#8217;ve mentioned it to doctor and midwife and both have said it's likely to be baby pressing against my bladder. Neither seemed concerned or at all worried.

I hadn&#8217;t thought about the babies room at all until we found out what we were having, now OH and i are both full of ideas and i can't wait to start (he even mentioned going to get some paint and things for it this weekend haha) 

AND FT, my bump kept changing, it is now however very much at the front and kinda pointy i guess. It did before hand though look more round and all around.


----------



## firsttimer1

not sure i can put much faith in the bump theory then heehee! cant wait for tuesday. or even the weekend. 

all this trianing is killing me!


----------



## littleANDlost

my bump has got pointyer i think! lol
 



Attached Files:







bumps.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## firsttimer1

loving the bump progression LandL!


----------



## mitchnorm

Next Wednesdays scan cannot come quick enough!!!! Just want to know everything is OK and find out what we are having.....plan to start stripping wallpaper in what will be the nursery room next weekend too:happydance:

Exciting times!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oooooooo i owuld love to start on the nursery but we are still undecided on design! I have to admit i like ''all white'' nurserys with tones of cream and mocha (oooo get me haha) - so may go with that!


----------



## firsttimer1

like this :)


----------



## littleANDlost

thank you :) i hadn't really noticed that i'd gotten bigger i nthe last few weeks but aprently i have lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Its going to take a while to strip wallpaper and prep ready to decorate with anything....also want to get carpets deep cleaned (probably after decorating :haha:).....

We are thinking pale yellow 3 walls (one with door, one with window) and the main wall that the cot will be against in a yellow and green striped wallpaper...hence I think stickers will not really fit it with the bold theme


----------



## littleANDlost

FT that one is gorgeous, mothercare have a gorgeous range called Precious Bear which might work for bedding and things for that sort of design


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh I like that too....but think I need colour :thumbup:


----------



## littleANDlost

we wont the walls plain with one wall with either a big painted on castle or something or stickers. Something girly though, i think I'm going for cheese! lol


----------



## littleANDlost

i also want a few of these lights lol

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Childrens-Flower-Night-Light-Novelty/dp/B003AFQYAW

i think they look amazing and cheesy!


----------



## mitchnorm

love this theme but imagine yellow and green stripes rather than pinks
 



Attached Files:







pottery-barn.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch thats lush xxx

thanks for the tip about precious bear LandL - im looking now!

i know what you mean about colour; but we want thee nursery to also have a sofa bed in that people can stay in when over - so kind of want an adult/child balance.... then when the kid is about 3 they can go wild with pink/blue/poo.colour.... whatever :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Good point FT....

We are lucky to have 3 bedrooms.....ours, guest room and smallest room / office which we are converting to nursery...its big enough for little one for a few years....

One of our friends questioned why we werent converting the larger bedroom like they did (and retain office)....DURRR cos I want room for my parents and friends etc to stay over.....they were like...OH OK!!! Just cos they did that...I think its a waste of a spare room when the smallest is fine for now....

.....though I am a little worried about everything fitting hmmmmmm. Going for a changing area that slides on top of cotbed rather than on top of a chest of drawers...means we can get a tall boy....smaller footprint


----------



## littleANDlost

i love the flower light shade thing in that nursery!! Gorgeous! :)


----------



## littleANDlost

Imactualy off now ladies as I'm done at work and heading out late night shopping with OH to look at baby things which will likely turn into nursery things now lol.

have a lovely evening! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

enjoy yourself LandL!

mitch i think it makes perfect sense to use the smaller room. we are lucky that our 2 bedrroms are very big so we can sleep in the nursery when we have guests :) 

cant wait to decorate it! Might start after the 20 week scan.... is that what your doing? will want it done by christmas if we start it though as hate mess. 

you dont think its tempting fate or anything do you??? :shrug:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Love all the nursery ideas. We have angled ceilings in our bedrooms upstairs, so I will be re-painting the ceiling white to make it nice and fresh and want to paint the walls a pale yellow. We will decide on other colours when we know what we are having... but I want to keep my eyes open for some nice rugs since we have hard wood flooring. Also, my mom is a seamstress so she will be making all the bedding and window coverings (I get to pick the fabric). Just need to have the gender scan now lol. If gender scan is not accurate enough to give us a definate boy or girl, then I would like to use green and brown accents with the yellow walls.


----------



## crowned

I don't think it's too early to decorate at all. I'm halfway through my second coat of paint (ran out and have to get to Home Depot soon!) in yellow for our baby room, and scouring the internet for more ideas. We're doing Dr. Seuss, even though it's not that common of a theme for nurseries (makes finding crib bedding difficult), and I'm so excited! Already got a projector to help me try to paint murals on the wall.


----------



## firsttimer1

well i might go for it too then providing the 20w scan goes as plannned! so nervous.


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna - Sounds lovely...i think even if we find out whether a boy or girl we will stay with green / yellow colour scheme...

FT - I agree - not starting anything major until after 20 week scan. However this weekend I wanted to get the sofabed out of the room and into garage and clear it out a bit - get some stuff into loft etc. Then maybe we'll start next weekend ....though we have baby show too. I hate the mess too....just want to get started and done. Definately by Christmas as I want to help out before I get too big :haha:

Loving this wallpaper - although its creams and greens not yellow :wacko: Although not very 'nursery' mmmmm
 



Attached Files:







coloroll-havana-green-wallpaper-300x300.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firsttimer1

love it mitch!


----------



## mitchnorm

I am thinking a little girly....oh well....plenty of time to change my mind :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Love the colours Mitch, I might also decide regardless to do a yellow and green theme. 

Crowned - the dr. Seuss idea is cute. We sort of want an Elmo idea. Don't want to go crazy with lots of sesame street things.. but maybe have an Elmo room boarder, Elmo lamp, rug, teddy bear, etc... not everything but just a few. DH does a great Elmo impersonation so I think baby will like Elmo lots, especially if Daddy can make his voice sound like Elmo lol.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i havent caught up on eveything just wanted to update 

had my 16 week gender scan today it was amzing baby was sucking its hand and swallwing but then decided to roll over into my plecenter and play shy to take the pics 

buttt we r team:blue::blue::blue::blue:

am so happy hers a lil pic of my man :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







303743_164191643674603_100002513057183_304931_2096934050_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blessedmomma

precious little guy danielle!!!! :blue: congrats!!

love all the room ideas ladies. hope we can see some pics of the actual finished projects:cloud9:


----------



## 2nd time

one more sleep lol


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait to hear 2nd time!!!!:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

me neither lol 11.10 in he morning so not too long to wait


----------



## Joannaxoxo

xdaniellexpx said:


> i havent caught up on eveything just wanted to update
> 
> had my 16 week gender scan today it was amzing baby was sucking its hand and swallwing but then decided to roll over into my plecenter and play shy to take the pics
> 
> buttt we r team:blue::blue::blue::blue:
> 
> am so happy hers a lil pic of my man :cloud9:

Congrats Danielle, so happy we have another :blue: to add to the mix :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time said:


> me neither lol 11.10 in he morning so not too long to wait

you should be done by the time i get up and get a chance to get on here then :happydance: i hope we get to see some piccys!


----------



## redsox

danielle! congratulations! 

how lovely to have one of each now! :) :) :)


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Danielle! :blue:

As for nurseries, we'll probably lean more unisex just because it's likely that the nursery will be used again within a couple of years. I like "autumn"-y colors--soft greens, oranges, and muted turquoise. But we'll see what DH says. We're not doing anything yet because the room that will be the baby's is his office and we need to relocate him to another room. (He's thrilled about that. :haha: ) The room has accents of medium-dark wood so that will play a part.

Nothing pastel or too girly. It just doesn't fit my style!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Evening ladies

Loving the nursery ideas - 
If we have a boy OH wants a rocket themed nursery ....

Ive been on the hunt for a dress today for a wedding on saturday - is it to much to ask for a dress that doesnt make feel frumpy.... all of my dresses in my warobe are nono's as extremly tight now.

Ive ordered this so hope its ok ...

https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1789553

L xx


----------



## 2nd time

will try to post pics hope lap top plays this time or might have to text ft again lol


----------



## blessedmomma

looks cute vitfa!

2ndtime- whatever you have to do :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

vitfawifetobe said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Loving the nursery ideas -
> If we have a boy OH wants a rocket themed nursery ....
> 
> Ive been on the hunt for a dress today for a wedding on saturday - is it to much to ask for a dress that doesnt make feel frumpy.... all of my dresses in my warobe are nono's as extremly tight now.
> 
> Ive ordered this so hope its ok ...
> 
> https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1789553
> 
> L xx

That looks lovely....love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thank you laides am soo happy x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Vitfa - that's a nice dress!

Citymouse - DH also will be relocated to another room for his computer soon... we only have two bedrooms so I am not sure at this point where his computer desk is going to go.


----------



## mitchnorm

Joannaxoxo said:


> Vitfa - that's a nice dress!
> 
> Citymouse - DH also will be relocated to another room for his computer soon... we only have two bedrooms so I am not sure at this point where his computer desk is going to go.

Same problem here.....its going in corner of dining room - we dont use that room very often so that will be fine :thumbup:

The X-box however needs some thought :haha:. Its being relocated to other spare room and TV mounted on wall


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> i havent caught up on eveything just wanted to update
> 
> had my 16 week gender scan today it was amzing baby was sucking its hand and swallwing but then decided to roll over into my plecenter and play shy to take the pics
> 
> buttt we r team:blue::blue::blue::blue:
> 
> am so happy hers a lil pic of my man :cloud9:


Congrats :happydance: :blue:



2nd time said:


> me neither lol 11.10 in he morning so not too long to wait

:yipee:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mitch - We've been thinking about a corner in the dining room too. DH has large corner desk, so we will be keeping an eye out for a smaller desk to fit in the dining room.


----------



## lozza1uk

Danielle - congrats!!!!! How cool to have one of each, and great picture!

Keep nursery ideas coming laddies, don't know when we'll do ours as it's my office and can't think where to move to, unless I use the dining room table, or we section the nursery with a screen. Figure as it's in our room for a few months we don't need to rush, as long as we buy a chest of drawers to store stuff in!


----------



## pristock230

HI Ladies

Just wanted to drop in to let you all i know baby and I are fine - Cervix still closed up tight! I do have a hint of a UTI though. Heard beans heartbeat and all is well - we go back in less than 2 weeks for my reg appointment and our 20 week scan!


----------



## pristock230

xdaniellexpx - Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## MsCrow

Great news Pristock, glad everything is ok.

Congratulations Danielle.

On names. We've mostly decided both a boy and girl's name, they're not the least near the top 100 list, thankfully. 

Yes, I've had the awkward weeing thing, I felt like the baby was right on my bladder this afternoon.


----------



## citymouse

Vitfa, super cute dress! I have a wedding coming up in about three weeks--hope I have a bump by then so I don't just have to find something to hide my fat belly. :roll: Come on, bump! Bump out, will you?

Joanna, we have four bedrooms but both DH and I need office space at home. So I'm thinking we'll ditch the guest room (with its super comfy bed) and get something less comfortable... which will be helpful in keeping people from overstaying their welcomes!


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - YAY for another :blue: ! congrats hun - lets get more :blue: s and even it up a little!

2nd time - text if you need to haha

pristock - do you need to take antibiotics for the UTI? im consideirng doign another course in case mine has not gone (if possible etc) - as long it doesnt harm baby. just worried mine is not gone!

and i peezed again tonight..... oooooooo the shame :blush:

anyway im off to :sleep: ladies. cant wait for tomorrow to be over (yet another training day)!

Good luck to all who have scans tomo :)
NIGHT ALL! XXXX


----------



## 2nd time

raw onion yum yum


----------



## 2nd time

2nd time said:


> raw onion yum yum

i might regrett hat later lool lol:blush:


----------



## kkl12

This is the decal we have picked for the nursery, only you could choose the colors and ours will have a brown tree trunk and orange owl. 
Can't wait til next Tuesday when we'll know the gender and start shopping for other items.

Congrats Danielle :blue:
 



Attached Files:







RoundedLeavesTreewithOwl1-2.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sandy28

Congrats Danielle precious little guy


----------



## Nicnak282

Congrats Danielle on your :blue: - so exciting xx


----------



## emera35

Danielle - Yay :blue: congratulations :happydance:

Baby names, we are in discussion. We have a boy's name picked, as for some reason OH and i find boys names easy. As it looks like we are having a girl, we now have to up our game a bit. I think we have about 5 names or so that are on the shortlist, but none are leaping out yet

I'm loving the nursery chat here, and love the ideas. I think we will leave the room the same, as i think we'll have to move before very long, its only 2 bedroom flat here, and the 2nd bedroom is tiny. I expect they might end up sharing for a bit if it takes a while to sell up here or buy a new place, but its reasonably unisex, even though its blue. Currently it looks like this:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/Picture247.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/Picture246.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/Picture245.jpg

Its a small room, and with a cot and toddler bed in, that will be about it!

Phew, well, i'm posting late as i've been out to the pub!! :shock: Was a friend's birthday, it was nice to get out, i don't have the chance very often. I had a half of Guinness :blush: its healthy, right? :haha: First alcohol since the glass of wine i had to calm me down the day i got my bfp :haha:


----------



## pristock230

firsttimer - yes she gave me antibiotics, but only 3 days worth which I thought was weird. When she said I had one she said a hint of a UTI, I was like really?? I had no idea. I was coming in for cramping and pressure not cause I was having trouble peeing??


----------



## kymied

lozza1uk said:


> Names are one of the other things we've not even thought about yet (along with furniture, stuff...). I have a long list i've been adding to as I think of names but haven't yet shared it with DH in case he crosses them all off!
> He also only wants to talk boys names, and I don't have many of those yet.

I have a list that I haven't shared too. We've decided on a girl middle name and that's it. I am so lost on boy names....

KK - I LOVE the tree and the owl! I was thinking about painting a tree on to the wall and getting tons of leaves and flowers and animals so they could change position all the time.

I forgot who said they were doing a Dr. Seuss theme and having trouble finding things? Everything in my area is Dr. Seuss themed! He's from this area so they have a museum and sculpture garden: https://www.catinthehat.org/memorial.htm

I'm so knackered tonight but I have to make lemon squares for the bake sale tomorrow. I just realized I have whole wheat flour and white bread flour but no all purpose.... Maybe having a little whole wheat will make it healthy and negate some of the butter and sugar? Ha! I'm way too lazy to go back out so I'm just going to make it up.


----------



## citymouse

Today has been a zero-energy day for me! I really do get a "pregnancy hangover" if I overdo it. 

I'm going to this banquet thing Saturday night... It's about 40 miles from home and I thought about getting a hotel room, but that would be almost $200! I just can't justify it, even though I hate driving at night. I'll just get some caffeine and man up, I guess! Really regretting saying I'd go but it's too late to cancel. Blecch!


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck this morning 2nd time!!
Not wanting to wish the weekend away, but can't wait for all the scans next week, mine included! Fortunately I've got a really hectic weekend to occupy my mind.


----------



## littleANDlost

Danielle CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING TEAM :blue: :) 

And good luck today 2nd time! Can't wait to hear how it goes!

I'm still excited over nursery ideas today and think we are actualy going to start the room this weekend! (atleast clear it all out as it;s full of junk right now lol) and go to homebase and look for paint and things :)


----------



## 2nd time

can ait only a few hours now lol and i am fruiting today too


----------



## Glowstar

Danielle, congrats on being team blue!!!! Xxxx

Ooooo not long now 2nd time!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Good luck today 2nd time - cant wait to find out your news.

Fab nursery chat.....I think I am going to have to do some more research and make sure I get it exactly how I want it :thumbup:


----------



## littleANDlost

2nd time, not sure if you've said or not but will you be finding out what you are having??


----------



## MsCrow

Good luck today 2ndtime!

We were discussing the nursery yesterday....we want to keep it pretty neutral as it will also be used as a spare bedroom for the first few months. Poor MrC needs to say goodbye to the computer if we really can't house it anywhere else. Before we can start though we need to re-floor the living room and then move the three bookcases and 2000 cds from the spare room to downstairs. Bit of a major reshuffle....getting MrC to also let go of some of his books will be a challenge which only the prospect of a baby would be the volition he needs to get rid. As for decor, it will be a soft yellows and greens with the only motifs being some classic pooh curtains and light shade.

I grew up with my dad reading me winnie the pooh. A few years ago MrC bought me a slip case compendium of all the stories plus 'now we are six'. He'd written in the front that one day we'd be reading these stories to our own child. It still makes me a bit melty.


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> Good luck today 2ndtime!
> 
> We were discussing the nursery yesterday....we want to keep it pretty neutral as it will also be used as a spare bedroom for the first few months. Poor MrC needs to say goodbye to the computer if we really can't house it anywhere else. Before we can start though we need to re-floor the living room and then move the three bookcases and 2000 cds from the spare room to downstairs. Bit of a major reshuffle....getting MrC to also let go of some of his books will be a challenge which only the prospect of a baby would be the volition he needs to get rid. As for decor, it will be a soft yellows and greens with the only motifs being some classic pooh curtains and light shade.

Sounds very similar to what we have been considering - I wanted a slightly bolder green / yellow striped wallpaper on one wall but have sourced something I quite like - posted a pic of it earlier in this thread. Plus I love Winnie the Pooh - he is definately getting a look in... :happydance:


----------



## JadeEmChar

Wish i could do a nursery but renting doesnt allow that bit what has been mentioned so far sounds gorgeous :)

20 week scan on 1st nov will find out for sure if its a girl.

Hope all of you are well.


----------



## KellyC75

2nd time said:


> can ait only a few hours now lol and i am fruiting today too

:happydance: Happy Melon & scan day! :happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thannks for al the congrats i am made up just cant get my head around having a boy hehe been looking at blue and i just cant get used to it hehe x


----------



## littleANDlost

jade - we're renting as well and spoke to our landlord on tuesday after our scan, We asked if we could decorate the room(s) and he said as long as we agreed to put everything back the exact way it was before he's happy for us to do it (oh and not to paint the doors or skirting boards which is fine as they were done when we moved in a few months back) He also said he was happy we were making it a home. Why don't you have a word with yours and see if they will let yuo do a few things?


----------



## mitchnorm

Anyone else feeling really fed up today???

I am trying to arrange a fantastic birthday surprise for my friend (the one with 3 failed IVF cycles so its been a little weird recently) - its a afternoon pampering session at a spa in central london - 2 treatments and champagne lunch!!! Well I knew they were going to book up very soon but all weekends are gone til end of March and I asked her about a weekday which she doesnt want to do. I know she is saving annual leave for some more fertility treatment appts and perhaps I am being insensitive to think she could spare one for this.....especially before my baby comes! We love spas and pampering :cry:. She even asked if we could go end of March or will I be too heavily pregnant....!!!! I have told her my due date so she obviously doesnt remember :nope:

I am probably being unreasonable....but I feel like we are moving apart and this baby is going to make things awkward between us.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - sounds a tricky one. Are you limited to one spa in particular? I went to the Sanctuary last year for a hen day and that was really lovely. I'm surprised spas are booked up for that time of year, when everyone has normally run out of money!
I would guess she's probably struggling a bit with how she feels when she's around you, must be difficult and she probably doesn't realise it's hard for you too. Unfortunately i've no real words of advice, just :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Mitch :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

I found out about this offer through www.groupon.co.uk (which I thoroughly recommend for great deals on allsorts ladies)....you pay for a 'voucher' which is heavily discounted and deal only lasts 24 hours. They obviously sold loads of them and although its available 7 days a week....all Sats and Suns gone til end of March. Only weekdays available. 

Its Purity Spa at the Hilton Hotel Park Lane - £85 for two people (usually £290!!!).

She just doesnt see to want to do a mid-week and to save her annual leave - which I can understand...its just so difficult. I wish she was pregnant too :cry:. She would have been same time along as me if last round had been successful


----------



## littleANDlost

:hugs: I'm sure it's hard for you both right now. Your both probably trying really hard for it not to be awkward which might actualy be making it awkward, iwish i had some words of advise but i really don't other than :hugs:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hugs Mitch - its a difficult situation - maybe speak to her again and let her know the deal etc and maybe meet up for some girlie chat and arrange a date then 

Im fed up today aswell - weather is awful and hubby is at work - i should be cleaning out the spare room but have no ump to do so 

L xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks everyone....I am generally fed up and sad about that....but also about everything today...

I still dont think I am feeling the baby move yet.....I thought I definately have in the past but now just not sure....it seems to be dragging until next weeks scan and i worry about every little cramp, stabbing pain in belly although its not bad...just uncomfortable.


----------



## kkl12

Mitch-:hugs:

Jade- My DH and I decided on a removable wall decal rather than painting. Mostly because we are planning on moving in a few years and the room is a neutral color now. Wall decals are safe on the paint, and peel off when you want to take them down. Just an idea...
Now... hopefully it's not a pain to put up:dohh:

Hope everyone has a good Friday!:happydance:


----------



## crowned

We're renting too, but our landlord came to us out of the blue one day, and said that if we wanted to paint anything, feel free. I don't know if he'd be okay with wallpaper, but that's okay - I'm painting like crazy now and definitely don't need wallpaper! :)

:hugs: for mitch. It's so hard when friends struggle with infertility.

Thanks for the Dr. Seuss link! I was the one who was doing a nursery up in it. My mom is on the lookout for stuff, but it seems like it's easier to find things in the US than in Canada, so I might have to get my brother to bring me some things (he's living in the US right now). 

Anyone been able to feel baby move when they weren't sitting or lying down yet? I felt it when I was sitting upright in a noisy room last night, which was a first for me. Usually I have to be at least half reclined to feel it properly.


----------



## newfielady

Mitch, that's a tricky one. You told her your due date and yet she doesn't remember. Just my feelings here now; but where she is going through this difficult time herself it's like she's shut out the fact your pregnant. It's a bit uncomfortable for the both of you for sure. :hugs:
Congrats on the :blue: Danielle.
2nd time - scan today? :happydance:
blessed- I think I have a bigger bump than you at the moment. :wacko:
AFM- I have to work today. Gotta drag my arse in the shower. lol. Woke up this morning and the neighbor had a big construction truck (of some kind) rumbling away in their drive way. Bit confusing when you are still half asleep and trying to figure out what the hell that noise is. :dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - it sounds like you're suffering with the inevitable pre-scan nerves. I also keep having moments of doubt as i've not felt definite movement either, and I was sure this morning my bump shrank to nothing again.

Don't forget in the early days you apparently won't feel the baby move every day, and also remember you have a doppler and so far everything's been fine. I recommend keeping yourself busy (ish) over the weekend to keep your mind off the scan and then Monday (?) will be here before you know it and you can relax again (for a couple of weeks at least until we're all bound to have something else to worry about, like not feeling kicks at regular intervals. :hugs:

Where's 2ndtime?!


----------



## littleANDlost

ok so question - this has caused controversy on all the forums so I&#8217;m hoping it wont here. Breast feeding - duh duh DUH!!!

I know everyone has an opinion on this, and I&#8217;m not to worried about who is and who isn&#8217;t going to do it, I&#8217;m worried about how long i should be doing it for?? When does everyone think the best time to breast feed up till is?? Or for those of you lovely mums on here who have done it already when did you breast feed up till? I don't actually know much about it other than the first few weeks are really good for the baby apparently (?) but after that when is it right to stop ? did you breast feed til they went on to solids or did you change to formula after a while?? I think I&#8217;m going to do the latter one but don&#8217;t know when the best time to do this is or if in fact she will even take to formula after breast milk??

I'm thinking of being brave and putting a post on second tri but worried of the reaction i will get lol


----------



## MsCrow

L&L, I intend to breast feed for nine months, it may be longer or shorter depending on the needs of my baby. I _personally _feel that's what my body was designed to do and the thought of giving my child man made food depresses me. Of course, sometiems the body revolts and there's no choice but to...

Mitch, I'm really sorry about your friend. My brother and my SIL have gone through rounds of ICSI and I found it very hard to tell them I was pregnant....they're just BORN parents, so fabulous with their nephews. Thing was, they couldn't have been lovelier, not mattter how tough it was for them it didn't stop my SIL giving me a massive hug when I first saw her after breaking the news. What I'm saying here is, no matter how hard it is, your friend needs to take her head out of her arse and support you too! That means remembering damn dates being being a little flexible. Remind her.

Ahem.

/rant over.

And yes, I am in a cruddy mood today too. Lying in bed with MrC was the best part, it slowly went downhill from there.


----------



## pristock230

L&L - I will breast feed for as long as I and my body can handle it. I breast fed my daughter for about 6 weeks and at that time I had to go back to work and it just wasn't working to pump at work.


----------



## sandy28

4hour till my scan very excited but sad at the same time my husband had to work and was not able to get it off. My mom wants to come but she wants to find out if baby is a boy/girl will see what happens if I stay team yellow or find out.


----------



## littleANDlost

sorry your in a cruddy mood MsC :( thanks for the breastfeeding update though, I'm starting to panic a little that i don't actually know much about babies lol. Though I&#8217;ve had little ones in my family since i was 15 and have babysat and changed bums bathed and played and cuddled, there&#8217;s loads of little things i don't have a clue over! Like when a baby starts to eat solid food and when they no longer need breast milk/formula or when to potty train (i know that is latter on but still worrying) and what layers to put the baby in and and and and oh god I'm panicking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2nd time

i am back from my scan the sonographa took ages to do all the meauremens, i have caught up wih my own daes and am now officialy as pregnant as i told them i was lol

would anyone like o know wha team we are on lol


----------



## pristock230

2nd time said:


> i am back from my scan the sonographa took ages to do all the meauremens, i have caught up wih my own daes and am now officialy as pregnant as i told them i was lol
> 
> would anyone like o know wha team we are on lol

me me me!!!! lol


----------



## KellyC75

sandy28 said:


> 4hour till my scan very excited but sad at the same time my husband had to work and was not able to get it off. My mom wants to come but she wants to find out if baby is a boy/girl will see what happens if I stay team yellow or find out.

Good luck ~ Sorry your DH cant be there, get lots of photos :baby:


2nd time said:


> i am back from my scan the sonographa took ages to do all the meauremens, i have caught up wih my own daes and am now officialy as pregnant as i told them i was lol
> 
> would anyone like o know wha team we are on lol


....................MEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

errrr....... YES 2NDTIME!!!!!

Re breastfeeding, i'm hoping to do it for 9 months, then wean straight onto solids? The only basis i have for this is it's what my friend has done! The main reason i want to BF is to avoid the hassle of mixing & sterilising bottle, so have no plans (fingers crossed) to supplement at all.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

2nd time said:


> i am back from my scan the sonographa took ages to do all the meauremens, i have caught up wih my own daes and am now officialy as pregnant as i told them i was lol
> 
> would anyone like o know wha team we are on lol

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sandy28

2nd time said:


> i am back from my scan the sonographa took ages to do all the meauremens, i have caught up wih my own daes and am now officialy as pregnant as i told them i was lol
> 
> would anyone like o know wha team we are on lol

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeee please


----------



## newfielady

Oh gosh 2ed time, your killing me. lol


----------



## KellyC75

:hissy: Come on 2ndTime!!! :brat:


----------



## sandy28

2ndtime your killing me


----------



## xdaniellexpx

helllooooo???????????//


----------



## sandy28

2ndtime pretty please


----------



## 2nd time

sorry i had o feed my los lol we are very much team




:blue:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yayyyyaaa another blue bump x


----------



## KellyC75

2nd time said:


> sorry i had o feed my los lol we are very much team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blue:

Many Congrats :blue: :yipee: I had a feeling you would be :winkwink:


----------



## 2nd time

so thats 2 pretty princeses and a prince on board lol he wasn shy either when he man said boy my dh aid where lol so he zoomed in and put an arrow on the pic i will upload or ext ft when dh home got my hands a bi full right now lol


----------



## citymouse

Yay, congrats! How exciting to have a boy after two girls! Your girls aren't going to know what hit them, lol. But they will loooooove him!


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your girls will love their little brother :blue:

i decided to not discuss certain things on bnb. feeding baby is one of them. its something people feel so strongly about one way or the other they will cut your throat to tell you why they are right and you are wrong. its just not worth the chat for me. BUT, i do hope you all find out what fits you/baby best. and as for all the other things like how long to feed milk, potty training, etc. im sure you will figure whats perfect for you and your child/children :kiss: no baby or mommy is like another and while advice is good, i have always found that what fits me and mine is never exactly like someone else. but thats part of what makes my relationship with each one of them 
special :cloud9:

mitch- :hugs: i hope things work out good in the long run. prayed for you and your friend :flower:


----------



## sandy28

Congrats 2ndtime a boy


----------



## 2nd time

he is going to have hree mummies lol


----------



## blessedmomma

sandy- didnt you say you had a scan today? what time is yours and are you decided if you are finding out gender?


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats 2ndtime - good work on starting to even up the genders again! 

My shiny new volvo's just been delivered, love it!


----------



## newfielady

Congrats :blue:


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations 2nd time - The boys are catching up with the girlies :thumbup:. So happy for you. I cant believe we are finding out genders already - only seems like yesterday we were all poppy seeds - then finding HBs on dopplers - then 12 week scan worries....its sooooo exciting!!!:happydance:

Thanks MrsC and Blessed and all for your advice and :hugs: for my situation with BF.....we are catching up tomorrow night at my hubbys surprise party so hopefully have time for a good chat. 

So it is going to be a busy weekend - then I am going up to Newcastle for work Monday and Tuesday and then its Wednesday morning!!!!! :happydance: Scan is at 9.30am - I booked an early one so the day didnt drag on waiting :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

lozza1uk said:


> My shiny new volvo's just been delivered, love it!


:coolio:


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> Wednesday morning!!!!! :happydance: Scan is at 9.30am - I booked an early one so the day didnt drag on waiting :haha:

:wohoo:


----------



## pristock230

So I haven't made a single baby purchase yet - I feel like I need to know the gender before I do but at the same time I am getting really antsy to BUY SOMETHING!!! lol

Anyone else not buy anything yet???


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - congrats on team :blue: !! :dance:

ive tried to catch up but failed miserably as just too tired. all this trianing has literally killed me :( today was a tough day too :cry: so glad monday is that last day of this madness.

to who ever asked about breast feeding - i dont really get why people get so upty about it. If you want to breastfeed and you can, then do it - and if you dont want to do it then dont do it. Thats my view anyway :rofl: In terms of how long im going to try and BF for about 6-9 months - but i will just see how it goes :)

Hope your all ok?

sooooo glad its the weekend. Friday fish and chips for us tonight.

will not be about much this wkend either as out shopping tomo for new living room furniture - and then were off to wembley on sunday for the annual NFL game! Cant wait!


----------



## loolindley

2nd time, congrats on your :blue: bump! What fab next! :hugs:

As for breast feeding, I am not sure if I will be able to as I had a breast reduction 11 years ago, and was warned at the time I may not be able to breast feed. However if I can, I am going to totally embrace it hopefully for about 6 months. I will need to wean them off me then for when I return to my shift work at 9 months. I don't know who mentioned about not needing a steraliser, but the baby will still be using bottles for water won't it? :shrug:

I had my medical today, and I think they are going to drag me off trains completely. I won't be sure until tomorrow, but I think thats the way it is going to go.

Home alone tonight as oh is working in his 2nd job, so defo an early night for me as I couldn't settle at all last night :sad2:


----------



## citymouse

I think in the US, dishwashers run hotter and therefore you don't need a separate sterilizer... I read that somewhere, not sure if it's actually true, LOL.

We'll give breastfeeding a solid try. If it takes, I'll probably bf for 6-12 months, depending on how I like it and how the baby likes it. If it doesn't work, we'll ff. My friends with the brand new baby suggested just having a lactation consultant scheduled for after the birth even if you don't seem to have problems. So I may do that.

Uh oh, the dog came to bark at me. He slept through his normal breakfast time and now he's famished!


----------



## newfielady

haha citymouse. My dog doesn't sleep through _her_ breakfast, and she makes sure I don't either. She waked me up every morning at 8:30 and _sometimes_ I can talk her into letting me sleep until 9. Sometimes :wacko:
FT- everyone does seem to get a bit touchy on the bf topic. I personally am not doing it. It's not for me. If someone else wants to do it, then that's great. :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

ah man im sooooooooooooooooo nervous for my scan on tuesday.... :wacko:

mitch how are you feeling? Just excited?

ladies with bumps are yours rock solid? mine isnt - but its deffo a bump! its hard underneath some squidge!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- please relax when you can and get some rest! you poor thang :hugs: 

ft and newfie- im not sure why people on here get so huffy about bf and ff. its not that way in my area, if you bf then you bf and if you ff then you ff. people dont seem to make a big deal either way. but i have seen some horrible comments on bnb and downright catty remarks. i just try to stay out of it all. :coffee:

mouse- the dishwashers here will sterilize bottles if thats the route you go. :thumbup: you might look into the hospital you are birthing at for some lactation help too. the hospital im using has an entire department in the hospital with lactation experts to help moms that want it. and being free, helps a lot. of course if problems arise after your home, im not sure if you can go back in or what :shrug: its a new hospital here that im going to and the other ones dont have that dept that im aware of.

pristock- we havent bought anything, but as you can imagine we really dont need much. we will be getting the baby book and picture outfit after we know gender. all other items will just be extras since we dont need much. i need another high chair for my two LO's now and youngest and new baby later, but my friend is giving us hers. she has also given us a bunch of clothes since she is done having kids and her last is about a year older than mine- works out great. and she is giving us a boppy pillow and some other things. i need to get some more cloth diapers for new baby, will probably do that as they go on sale though.


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> ah man im sooooooooooooooooo nervous for my scan on tuesday.... :wacko:

It'll be fine & youll love it :cloud9: Try not to worry

Enjoy your Weekend :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies :) I just baked a cake and am decorating it in the style of chicago bears - to wind up my dad who is supporting Tampa Bay on sunday..... but DH has decided that HE wants to decorate it..... ITS HILARIOUS!!!!

he is out in the kitchen now trying to ice it and all i can hear is ''oh no'' ''oh man'' ''this cant be right!'' 

HA! cant wait to see the end result :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> ah man im sooooooooooooooooo nervous for my scan on tuesday.... :wacko:
> 
> mitch how are you feeling? Just excited?
> 
> ladies with bumps are yours rock solid? mine isnt - but its deffo a bump! its hard underneath some squidge!!!

Evening all!!!!!

I am excited more than anything i think.......not nervous .....yet :haha:

My bump is definately still squidgy on top and firm underneath the layer of blub 

I am having my weekly glass of red wine with a curry tonight...however after 3 sips i am not feeling it. I have weird tingly feelings in my arms so think i'll skip the rest :nope:


----------



## citymouse

Sandy should be back to report soon, right?


----------



## emera35

L&L - re. the breastfeeding i BF for 11 months. Orginally thought i'd do it for 6 months, but got there and it seemed pointless stopping. Its not like babies magically start eating 3 full meals a day overnight once they turn 6 months :haha: Anyway, we stopped when Roh stopped being interested, or feeding properly and switched right over to whole milk, as he was nearly 1 at that point :thumbup: I'd have carried on for longer personally, but it didn't go like that. I'll do the same this time, BF for as long as it works for us both :thumbup: Only advice i'd give anyone, is BF if you can, as its easy and free as far as preparation goes ;) But overall, do whatever works for you and your baby, whatever that may be! :hugs:


----------



## emera35

2nd time congratulations on the :blue: bump :happydance:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> thanks ladies :) I just baked a cake and am decorating it in the style of chicago bears - to wind up my dad who is supporting Tampa Bay on sunday..... but DH has decided that HE wants to decorate it..... ITS HILARIOUS!!!!
> 
> he is out in the kitchen now trying to ice it and all i can hear is ''oh no'' ''oh man'' ''this cant be right!''
> 
> HA! cant wait to see the end result :rofl:

Please please please post a pic of the end result! This is too good! :)


----------



## 2nd time

facebook announcement written now waiting for dh to ring his mum agghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh why cant he do it now


----------



## 2nd time

oh god now hes having an argument wih her instead of telling her


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- that sounds like something my DH would do :dohh: would love to see the end result:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

so DH took to sabotaging the cake! He has basically iced it with everything that will wind my dad up :rofl:

My dad LOVES adele (the singer)
My dad HATES lewis Hamilton
My day LOVES the giants and hates chicago bears.....

..... so my DH has iced the opposite all over the cake.

ITS HIDIOUS! but i love it!!!!

PHOTO NOT SUITABLE FOR UNDER 18s ( :rofl: )


----------



## citymouse

OMG, 2nd time! Hope they work it out fast so you can post on FB.

Well, laddies, I waited until the day before my lease was up to start thinking about what to do with the old car, and it's a tangled mess. :rofl: Might I advise you all against doing this?


----------



## citymouse

LOL, FT! That's hilarious!

Once we made a birthday cake for my friend and we bought the candied decorations of bears, and we set them all up so the bears were either pooping or humping each other. It just seemed like the thing to do at the time! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> oh god now hes having an argument wih her instead of telling her

Oh no thats not good :hugs: let us know when she is told :)

im so hoping no one gets offended by the word s**t on the cake lol - my DH thought it was the funniest thing ever :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

mil is even bringing me into it this is not going well


----------



## firsttimer1

what are they arguing about????


----------



## 2nd time

the stupid bil that keep sending me 187 text messages


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> the stupid bil that keep sending me 187 text messages

Oooooo. is your OH still on the phone? has he actually managed to tell her your news yet??? maybe its not the best time?? oh gosh.


----------



## firsttimer1

but thinking about it if its on FB then you dont have a choice! gosh hun - kp us updated xxx


----------



## 2nd time

he didnt tell her he argued hen hung up aghhhhhhh


----------



## 2nd time

no facebook post for me still


----------



## firsttimer1

oh no thats such a shame hun - im sorry :hugs: spend time having a hug and downing a non alcoholic wine!!! ;)

xxxx


----------



## Widger

Evening ladies

Wow, so many gender scans and 20 week scans happened already. My hospital won't do a scan until at least 21 weeks which is so frustrating. Last time I was due 25th of month so had to wait so should be used to it, boy I'm so impatient ha.

Woke up with a horrible stiff neck and shoulder and now have heat pack stuck on. Ouch. Anyone else had this? It happened a lot last time pregnant too :(

Anyway good news :happydance: is I felt lots of movement tonight and hubby felt it too. This is early and my 2nd so please don't worry if you haven't yet. This happened 18 weeks before so maybe I have another wriggler in there.

I've been trying to keep up but this new site is a pain when using phone. But one thing that has stuck our for me is FT telling us all she "peezed". :rofl: highly amusing. As soon as I saw that comment I instantly started my pelvic floor, doing it as we speak :haha:

I'm going to try and keep up more. Have had difficult month or so with my 16 month old boy getting his molars and a cold... sleepless nights. Suppose should get used to it xx


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks alot widger :rofl:

peezing seems to be my thing - im ashamed to say im a master at it. so that means i dont excersise my nether regions eh? better start doing some of these pelvic thingy mejigs!!!! ;)


----------



## emera35

Widger, we had a tough month with the molars coming through and illness on top, we were all so tired!, i feel your pain :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

does anyone know if you block someone on facebook do they know you blocked them


----------



## 2nd time

posed on fb guess mil and sl will findout from their


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry 2ndtime. what a bad experience. :hugs:

widger i have two teething at the mo. my almost 2 year old is getting his last ones in and my 8 month old has been working on his first for a while now. my 8 month old is acting like he has a cold, but i think it may just be part of his teething. his brothers did the same thing when they were his age and about to pop the first teeth 
in :(


----------



## newfielady

Ft- I had forgotten about the peeze :rofl: It's just as funny the second time though. Loved the cake, your hubby is so creative. I was highly offended by the word shit :winkwink:
2nd time - :dohh: about the hubby and mil.
About buying the baby things, (forgot who brought it up) we have a _lot_ of stuff bought. Got my stroller tonight as well. :happydance:


----------



## kymied

I bought a car seat from my friend, a co-sleeper, a couple diapers (cloth on a great sale) a burp cloth/bib and a sleepsack. Oh and a musical octopus but I really think that's more for my husband than for the baby! I think we'll start buying more once we know the baby's gender. (Monday!)

We got our first baby gift! It's a set of baby washcloths from my mom's friend.

My midwife said I should be exercising for 30 minutes per day. I've been slacking on that majorly since the exhaustion set in. However now that we're out of the first trimester I have reintroduced a small amount of caffeine into my diet and I can stay awake past 3pm. 

I still don't have a baby bump. The baby is pushing my guts and fat out of place but not forming a proper bump. I've been thinking about wearing the maternity clothes just for the attention. But that just feels like lying. My coworker who is 12 weeks is jealous of me for not gaining weight and still fitting in my clothes but I just want to look pregnant. I don't look pregnant and can't feel the baby yet, how am I supposed to know everything is ok? The scan will really be good therapy I think. I really don't want to be a paranoid mama!


----------



## kymied

I'm double posting because all of you are probably asleep now. 
Do you know how much protein a baby actually needs? I'm a vegetarian but I occasionally eat fish. My midwife said that I don't need to track what I eat as long as the baby keeps growing at a good pace. So I guess I shouldn't worry about it? I eat mostly veggies or grains, some nuts, dairy, beans, sometimes tempeh or tofu. 

I'm jealous of all of you decorating your nursery. We have so much we need to do just to clear out the room, like sell off/give away the extra furniture. And plaster the cracks in the walls! I wish our house was easy but my husband bought an older house, a fixer-upper 7 or was it 8 years ago? (before I really knew him) His step father is a carpenter so he wants to do everything himself but he works full time (or more!) plus he has a lot of activities that consume his time. He's really trying to get the place fixed up before the baby but seriously doesn't have enough time. I don't know how to get him the help he needs without him feeling like he's incompetent or something. But I really want to have a chance to nest. He's planning on taking two weeks off around the holidays and spending it working on the house. 

So I'm watching a TV show and there's a woman 8 months pregnant and she's getting an ultrasound and they just find out the gender. AT 8 MONTHS?!?! And then later on in the episode she's laying on her back for a while and I'm thinking "Why is she on her back? That can't be comfortable!" The writers of this show obviously aren't familiar with crazy pregnant women.


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, if it makes you feel better, I don't look pregnant AND my clothes don't fit. :rofl:

We haven't made any major purchases--well, we have a crib mattress but no crib yet. But I got a big tub of stuff from my friend last week.

So annoyed! Called Carmax to schedule an appraisal for my car and only after I got there did the guy tell me that they're not really buying cars right now. So the appraisal was ridiculously low... And there went an hour and a half of a pregnant lady's life. Seriously, when people waste my time now, I'm like, I could have been napping!

Not looking forward to tomorrow. Returning the old car to the dealer and taking a taxi home :( then hitting the road for this stupid banquet I wish I weren't going to. I'm done scheduling stuff like this! It's like hours of trouble for next to no benefit. I can't even drink! (And even if I could, it's a cash bar.) Plus I have nothing to wear. Grumble grumble!


----------



## kymied

The car dealerships around me said they were looking for used cars due to the economy and cash for clunkers killing off all the low end cars.

But good luck with your banquet. It might turn out not to be as bad as you think. At least it will have some good food?


----------



## MsCrow

We haven't bought a huge amount either, of major importance was a carrier but mostly everything else has been freebies. We got given a microwaves steriliser from my husband's line manager yesterday, that was really sweet. Good job as we plan on buying a microwave lol. But we will be given the family crib, a friend is giving us her car seat....I guess I should make a list.

Kymied I'm also a fish eating ex-veggie, though mostly still veggie. If you eat a lot of pulses then don't worry too much about protein. Chickpeas, butterbeans etc have a lot, supplementing with occasional fish would be enough.

We're like you, live in an old terrace that needs bits of work so need to do one room before we can move media out of the spare bedroom *sigh*.

Off to an NCT sale this morning, the last one was amazing and curious to see what we'll find here....


----------



## KellyC75

kymied said:


> I'm double posting because all of you are probably asleep now.
> Do you know how much protein a baby actually needs? I'm a vegetarian but I occasionally eat fish. My midwife said that I don't need to track what I eat as long as the baby keeps growing at a good pace. So I guess I shouldn't worry about it? I eat mostly veggies or grains, some nuts, dairy, beans, sometimes tempeh or tofu.

Ive been a strict vegetarian for 22 years now & I like to think my 3 kids have all been fine :thumbup:

I take vitamin tablets (usually vege ones when not pregnant) pregnancy ones right now ~ As my diet isnt that great :blush:


----------



## loolindley

I fell asleep on the sofa at 8pm last night. OH put me to bed when he got home from work, but woke up at 6.30 this morning. My body clock hates me! Ah well, more time to walk the dogs before work I guess :sad2:

2nd time, I am so sorry your dh had such a row with your mil. If you block people on fb, they don't get told, they just can't access your page. If it is just a status update you don't want someone to read, you can customise who see's it. x

Widger, good to hear from you. When is your 20 week scan? I got a little confused!

I hope everyone enjoys their Saturdays. xx


----------



## loolindley

Forgot to say, FT, that cake is hillarious! I don't know anything about american football, but I just love the effort your dh has put into it! x


----------



## lozza1uk

Kymied i've bought nothing either. I'm also trying to do at least 30mins walking or better exercise per day and failing. DH read the pregnancy book last night and thinks I should only have insomnia in last trimester, therefore it's because I'm not doing enough exercise. Thanks love. Was secretly delighted last night that he couldn't get to sleep for an hour!!

Mscrow - do you need to be an nct member to go to the sales? I've seen an advert for one in wilmslow in a few weeks so would hope (for those of you that don't know the area) that as it's a nice area there should be some good stuff there!

Woken up to a left hand lopsided bump this morning, hooray! It's seemed flat and non-existent the last few days so this has slightly reassured me there should be should be something in there!

Excuse lack of smilies etc, phone is too annoying to do them!


----------



## firsttimer1

MORNING ALL!!!!!

well me, DH and ''the cake'' are setting off to mum and dads soon for our weekend of NFL, so i just wanted to say - have a good weekend laddies!!!!!

will catch up on monday evening after my LAST day of birmingham training :dance:

MWAH! XXXX


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all

Fab cake ft....will try and post up a photo of the cake i have baked for my hubby...his birthday today. Its a normal birthday cake no abuse although wish i have done a chelsea fc symbols now :haha:. He hates them....even more than spurs :winkwink:...hes an arsenal fan for his sins :haha:

Lozza - was it you asking about nct sales......you dont have to be a member but if you are you get entry 15 minutes before everyone else. I am off to one next month. I joined nct when i booked my classes next year....its only £9 a quarter i think...dunno what else you get for your money though. Early entry might be well worth it to avoid all those hormonal women...and get the early bargains

MsC - let me know what the sales like.....quite excited about mine.

I had a bit of an impulse buy yesterday...was on ebay trying to find me a bargain maternity coat and had a looksie through baby stuff....they have loads of clothing bundles...allsorts in them. I wasnt really a fan of buying second hand from people i dont know but a friend swore by it soooooo thought i can give everything a good clean. Anyway....got a load of unisex stuff...about 15 items...mix of pumpkin patch, h&m, boots and mothercare stuff including babygros, vests,hats,mitts and a sleeping bag (which are usually £20-30 new......all for £6....plus £6 p&p...so £12 all in....even if there is only a couple of bits i like then its worth it. My friend said that some of the stuff cos its newborn etc may even still be tagged etc

So hope you down think i am bing a pikey but for 12 quid worth a look :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Vegetarian ladies, my SIL is vegan, and was through both of her pregnancies. She took vitamin supplements, but otherwise followed her usual diet. Her MW and doctor were not worried at all after they discussed what she was eating, and both my niece and nephew were perfectly healthy, and born at a good weight, fully breastfed, and stayed on their centile lines right the way through gestation and as newborns :thumbup:
As long as you make sure that you are having a good balanced range of food, then eating meat, or even any animal derived products at all is not necessary to meet nutritional requirements in pregnancy. ;)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello ladies!! Hope everyone is well! I have had a good day! Bed time here in Australia, just thought I would mention that my little man has been super active today!! Can't believe it! Feel like he has been wiggling round all day long and still going!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon all, will go back and read the posts in a mo... intrigued about FTs cake.

mitch - no-one is going to think your pikey! sounds like a bargain and i think everyone loves a bargain! i do anyway so well done.

good luck at the nct sale mrsC look forward to hearing about your bargains too.

i have absolutely no money at the moment due to buying this new car so no baby shopping for me until dec but probably after xmas... boo


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, if you tell me what pikey means, I'll tell you if I think you're it. :haha:

Kymied, I read somewhere that pregnant women need 80-100 grams of protein a day, which is much higher than non-preg women. But I think that as long as you're able to get that much without throwing the whole remainder of your diet off-balance, it doesn't matter where you get the nutrients. 

The sleeping thing is so weird for me. I'm tired around 9-10, so I go to bed, and then I wake up at 6-7 am. But once I wake up, I don't know what to do with myself. I'm tired but I can't motivate myself to actually get up (but I don't want to lie in bed either). It's really weird, because I've always been a pop-out-of-bed morning person.


----------



## kymied

My hubby is baking. Chocolate cupcakes with mint frosting and a chocolate strawberry embedded in the middle. He wants it to look like the strawberry is growing out of the cupcake. I don't really know how mint and strawberries goes together but they both go with chocolate I guess....
He really doesn't know what he's doing and decided to make the cake from scratch. I asked him why he didn't just get a mix. He said "I dunno"

Last night we were talking and some how the baby coming out British came out. I told him that was likely due to my message board. He said "If the baby comes out British we will have words!" I answered "Like wanker, blimey, cheeky, bollocks?" He says "I actually like the word bollocks."


----------



## kymied

I read that too but 80-100 grams of protein a day is a crazy high amount and I know I get no where near that but I don't measure it so I don't know how much I actually get. Most vegetarian proteins are like 10-20 grams per cup and I do not eat 8 cups of protein sources a day.


----------



## sandy28

First of all happy Saturday 
Scan yesterday was very good got to see the little one kick and move around, measured 20w 4day. Baby is across head is on the left side and feet on my right side. Asked the doctor why I'm not really feeling the baby kick and she said due to the fact that the baby is turned with the spine up and kicking inside me. Okay and I know you all want to know what team we are on..........team........................................................................
.........
......
.....
.....
.....
.....
......


----------



## citymouse

If you say yellow, I will hunt you down!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## firsttimer1

spill it sandy!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

SANDY!!!!!!! IM ONLY WAITING FOR YOUR UPDATE!

spill it! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

C'mon Sandy!
Kymied - those cupcakes sound amazing, ship some my way! And love that the baby is coming out a Brit!!
Mitch, I don't think it's pikey, there's some stuff you can get away with eBaying! My SIL runs a second hand baby shop and she said loads of what they get to sell is brand new, especially for babies as people overbuy or get presents. I felt a bit funny getting my coat, but once dry-cleaned I was ok and it was so warm to wear out last night! I'm not sure citymouse of the best way to describe pikey!

DH has bought a camenbert which smells divine in the fridge. I hoped it was to bake as a starter for my birthday meal in the week, but apparently it's just for him to eat, not happy!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

tell us sandy!!

ps citymouse, pikey in the context we used it means 'cheap' or 'tacky' or 'tight' but normally it is used to refer to gypsy types... other brits agree with my poor definition??


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

right i have to go out now and im going to miss sandys announcement....

ill be back tomorrow! x


----------



## sandy28

citymouse said:


> If you say yellow, I will hunt you down!

Should I hide under my covers or not


----------



## mitchnorm

Where sandy gone????? Are you making us wait til March :haha:

I have forgotten everything else i was going to say :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

WHAT???????? team yellow???????


----------



## sandy28

Team "..............................yellow I was very strong not to say tell me.... But will be having another ultrasound at 32 week and I think dh wants to find out will see what happen.... Sorry ladies but still team yellow


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh yeah kymied - loving the brit speak :haha:

And with regards pikey....cupcakes about right....am i a bit cheapskate really? :nope:. They arrived this morning (the bag of clothes) and some look quite worn but there are some great ones still tagged up...the sleeping bag is unused brand new...and the snow suit is fab but might be a bit big for newborn.....no size in it either


----------



## mitchnorm

sandy28 said:


> Team "..............................yellow I was very strong not to say tell me.... But will be having another ultrasound at 32 week and I think dh wants to find out will see what happen.... Sorry ladies but still team yellow

Nooooooooo....is this the first of definate team yellows that didnt fold during the scan? :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh your such a tease!!!! i checvked first post and saw :yellow: as well :( BOO you!!!

oh and sorry ladies..... but we are staying team yellow too.

just want to see a healthy kicking baby on tuesday :)


----------



## sandy28

Went shopping after and I did not like any baby clothes, everything cute was either pink or blue


----------



## mitchnorm

sandy28 said:


> Went shopping after and I did not like any baby clothes, everything cute was either pink or blue

Should have found out...it obviously helps with shopping :winkwink:.

Glad everything went well at scan anywagy.

Citymouse - you best start hunting!!!!!:haha:


----------



## sandy28

firsttimer1 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh your such a tease!!!! i checvked first post and saw :yellow: as well :( BOO you!!!
> 
> oh and sorry ladies..... but we are staying team yellow too.
> 
> just want to see a healthy kicking baby on tuesday :)

Stay strong, it was very hard to say no I don't want to know with my mom by my side telling the doctor you can tell me...


----------



## sandy28

mitchnorm said:


> sandy28 said:
> 
> 
> Went shopping after and I did not like any baby clothes, everything cute was either pink or blue
> 
> Should have found out...it obviously helps with shopping :winkwink:.
> 
> Glad everything went well at scan anywagy.
> 
> Citymouse - you best start hunting!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

I'm going to start hideing until march ....hahahaha


----------



## x-amy-x

Just thought id pop in an say hi! Is everyone ok?? x


----------



## citymouse

Hi, Amy!

Sandy, yes, better hide, but don't worry... I have to get the international flights sorted out so you have some time. ;)


----------



## crowned

Ladies, does anyone have a list of all the things you need to get before baby gets here? I am trying to make one but don't want to miss anything....


----------



## waula

congrats on all the great 20 week scans laddies - and hats off to team yellowers! fat chance we'll do that! :nope: we'll hopefully find out but keep it to ourselves... our 20 week scan is thursday 27th eeeek any chance ft you can put it on first page? ta... :happydance:

i would also really appreciate a baby list - i did find one on here a couple of months ago and it was really comprehensive but now can't find it! my darlin bro and sil are making us a box of all their newborn and equipment from their latest arrival...it included steriliser, baby carrier, clothes, bath with seat in it... woo!!!

afm: i think i may have been feeling baby movements over the past couple of days - very sporadically getting a few pokes and have had 2 what feels like somersaults... its so lovely but i almost can't believe it and keep thinking its gut movement but have never had gut movement that feels like this! 

also, anyone else feel something really hard in their uterus sometimes? when i'm lying in bed in the morning on my back i can sometimes feel something a couple of inches wide and really hard halfway between belly button and hairline and then it goes away - could this be baby??!!! crazy stuff!!! :happydance:

by the way for all the laddies wanting a bump i'd advise you to go and have a peep at 3rd tri bump pics - eeeeeeek! i am now NOT wishing this pregnancy away...the bumps will be on their way ladies...maybe its time to enjoy seeing out toes!!! :haha:

oh and i went to see my friend today with a 18mo and is 16wk preggers and i think for us first timers we should also be appreciating just being able to pop out and not have to pack a "just in case bag" - going for a walk to the pub for lunch with an 18mo requires a whole lot of organisation - i'm going to make the most of it just being me and dh for the next few months!!!!

hope everyone is well, enjoy your saturday nights laddies xxxx


----------



## 2nd time

well i text bil and sil to ell hem mil still doesnt know but neiher bil or sil have even ext back so hey obviously ont give a [email protected]@t


----------



## waula

oh dear 2nd time...maybe give SIL/BIL a ring, my phone has been playing up recently and pregnancy hormones kick in and i'm sure the person is ignoring me :blush: - i'm sure they'll be over the moon... :hugs: xx


----------



## x-amy-x

i went into my local icandy stockist today to see if i could have a nose at the strawberry... but they've not got it in yet :( boo


----------



## loolindley

Amy, John Lewis told me the other day that the Strawberry's release date has been put back to the begining of december, and you won't be able to see it until it is released. I'm waiting to see it too! :sad2:

2ndtime, I am really sorry that you are getting such a crap response. It would make me feel so fed up, and I really don't know what to say. I guess sometimes even family surprise you! :hugs: At least you have us to have a good reaction from!

My oh has gone out to get an Indian, and we are having a rare Saturday night in together watching Strictly and XFactor. Even got another half price chocolate orange, but I will share this one! :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

I know some people's orders who have already been placed will arrive end of nov. Im not really fussed as long as its in the shops before christmas. I wonnna have a test of it before i consider or discard it! Its either gonna be the sola or the strawberry. Strawberry is very expensive so it's gotta be good if im gonna go for it! I'm not really for 'designer' prams but i LOVED my Cherry and would pay good money for a pram i love x


----------



## MsCrow

Hello ladies

OK, well this particular NCT was a bit of a letdown. At the one in the midlands a few weeks ago I got some great maternity gear and had to hold back on a lot of purchases, I want to get the 20 week scan out of the way, know things are ok....roll on 2nd November....Today's was much smaller and clearly all the good gear had gone by NCT member early entry. I picked up a new swaddleme for £3 and an H&M not-maternity dress but is really nice and very forgiving for £3, a book for £1 and some pregnancy hypnotherapy cds for £1. But that was it, poor. Loo I'll look out for the Wilmslow one as I agree, it's a yummy-mummy area so likely to be good items. There's also one for the Bury and Rochdale branch that is nursery items only, better than oodles of toys and clothing.

Mitch I have NO qualms about 2nd hand baby clothing, most of it hardly gets worn and it washable. After the NCT sale I went into a charity shop and picked up the most divine Cosatto sleeping bag for £2.

Spent the afternoon clearing out my clothes, putting all my beautiful clothes to one end of the wardrobe, getting rid of old items from storage, sorting items for ebaying and finally hanging up my (very capsule) maternity wardrobe. I have a few dresses now so that with the coat and some decent knits means I'm not spazzing out about having nothing to wear.

MrC and I were dozing on the bed late this afternoon with his hand over my stomach, we both felt the baby kick, to him it was a flutter but something very different to anything we've felt. It was magical. I often lie down for 10 minutes with my hands on my stomach, it's calming and de-stresses me.


----------



## waula

MrsC - similarly love lying still with hands on my bump - quality mummy and bump time!!!! xx


----------



## citymouse

MsCrow, I often wake up in the night to find myself cradling my stomach! Which is ridiculous since it's still just pudge... Oh well.

Feeling bubbles today... maybe baby? I still have no idea! It's funny, though, I'm so much calmer about it than I was about finding out the sex. I know I'll feel baby sooner or later! 

Returned the old car, easy peasy, and now I'm debating whether I should try to nap before getting gussied up for the stupid banquet. Another thing I didn't consider is that with traffic it could easily take me two hours to get there! Saturday traffic is ridiculous around here. Grr!


----------



## crowned

Amy, I just noticed the name in your ticker. Did we know before that you'd chosen a name for your little one? Either way, I think it's a beautiful name!


----------



## emera35

Not having a good day :(

I've had really bad stomach cramps all day, i've been freaking out, as last time this happened when i was pregnant, i went into premature labour. Called the MW but being the weekend had to call through to delivery suite. They won't see me, as i'm less than 22 weeks and said call my doctor :dohh: So, went to the out of hours doctor and they did nothing at all, didn't even check heartrate or monitor for tightenings or anything! :growlmad: Just palpitated my stomach a bit (which made the cramps worse) and said i was fine and to see a MW on monday if i was still feeling bad. I'm sooo angry, given my history that they didn't take me more seriously. I really don't know what to do, but i think it would be madness to go to a&e on a saturday night. I'd have to go alone, as OH would need to stay here with Roh. Arrghh, i'm so stressed and panicking!! :cry: At least Baby seems to be ok, she's wriggling about enough. I'm just scared :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Mscrow - it's the east Cheshire nct sale, in wilmslow on 12th november. Might see you there (for a wrestle over some bargains!)


----------



## waula

big hugs emera, wishing all is well. get your feet up and know we're all thinking positive thoughts. i also haven't had good experiences out of hours with medical people this pregnancy, good to know baby still wiggling though, lots of love xxx


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Not having a good day :(
> 
> I've had really bad stomach cramps all day, i've been freaking out, as last time this happened when i was pregnant, i went into premature labour. Called the MW but being the weekend had to call through to delivery suite. They won't see me, as i'm less than 22 weeks and said call my doctor :dohh: So, went to the out of hours doctor and they did nothing at all, didn't even check heartrate or monitor for tightenings or anything! :growlmad: Just palpitated my stomach a bit (which made the cramps worse) and said i was fine and to see a MW on monday if i was still feeling bad. I'm sooo angry, given my history that they didn't take me more seriously. I really don't know what to do, but i think it would be madness to go to a&e on a saturday night. I'd have to go alone, as OH would need to stay here with Roh. Arrghh, i'm so stressed and panicking!! :cry: At least Baby seems to be ok, she's wriggling about enough. I'm just scared :(

:hugs: You do often start getting braxton hicks earlier with your 2nd+....& to be honest, sometimes they can be a little painfull ~ Im sure this is what it is, but can totally understand why you would be anxious :hug:



x-amy-x said:


> i went into my local icandy stockist today to see if i could have a nose at the strawberry... but they've not got it in yet :( boo

Ohhh :happydance: whats the strawberry one all about? :shrug:



sandy28 said:


> First of all happy Saturday
> Scan yesterday was very good got to see the little one kick and move around, measured 20w 4day. Baby is across head is on the left side and feet on my right side. Asked the doctor why I'm not really feeling the baby kick and she said due to the fact that the baby is turned with the spine up and kicking inside me. Okay and I know you all want to know what team we are on..........team........................................................................
> .........
> ......
> .....
> .....
> .....
> .....
> ......

Congrats on your good scan ~ :yellow: :yipee:


----------



## KellyC75

Started getting a little heartburn/acid reflux lately ~ Not good :nope:


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - hope everythings ok and its just your usual aches and pains...good you know baby is fine though :hugs:

Waula - we are doing the same ...finding out...not telling anyone that we know....but question is are you telling us laddies on here? Apparently it doesnt count :haha:. We find out on Wednesday :happydance:

Mscrow - my loval nct sale is 26th nov...although there are a couple over towards woking way before might give them a miss....certainly windlesham will have a better class of goods :winkwink:

Hubbys birthday was fab...went to top golf in which you hit golf bays from a bay towards targets...its all electronic and we had 3 bays, 15 players in total. Nice to do something fun and different not just the pub for drinks. Everyone had a right laugh....hubby loved it, i blindfolded him til we got there but he knows the roads quite well and when we pulled in he guessed...but not til then. Thought we were off to Thorpe park for fright night :haha:

Put on some food and drink for all and baked a cake......also bought an engraved trophy online for a tenner....said Normington Top.Golf tournament winner 2011. Stu won...hes a great golfer but passed down to third place ...very noble (second place got frustrated and threw the balls instead....:dohh: disqualified)

Anyway....awake in bed waiting for rugby final to start....lazy day but furniture being moved out of nursery room today woooop


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> Ladies, does anyone have a list of all the things you need to get before baby gets here? I am trying to make one but don't want to miss anything....

There was a thread on second trimester on this subject and had a really comprehensive list which some people added to. Was on first page yesterday til the evening ao it shouldnt be too far down. 

Also i googled lists and alot of baby sites have them :happydance:

Plus there are ladies packing their hospital bags as.early as 24-25 weeks aaaarrrghh. Hadnt even considered that :nope:


----------



## loolindley

Morning Laddies!

Emera, are you feeling any better this morning? I am sorry the hospital are not taking you more seriously, and I hope you can get hold of a midwife tomorrow who will hopefully be more understanding.

Just watched the rugby (first time ever!). I supported Fance purely based on the fact that they had a better national anthem, but they lost.

Need to go to Aberystwyth today to try and find some maternity shirts for work as I am busting out of my Arriva ones when I am sitting! Unfortunately the only shop that sells maternity wear there is Mataland. :sad2:

Got all upset this morning because I am not going to have a nursery to decorate. We are putting the house on the market in the new year to move over to Stockport, so there is no point in spending money in this house. I don't know why it is bothering me because it's not like the baby will know any different, it would just be nice to do some preperation iykwim?


----------



## Shaunagh

My March Baby turned pink yesterday! :happydance:


----------



## OriginalDoll

Felt baby for the first time Monday :) and again all day (it seemed!) yesterday! :)


----------



## emera35

Ergh i feel terrible! Cramps got so much worse overnight it was totally unbareable. Went back to the out of hours gp this morning. Ended up being sick and passing out on the floor in the waiting room :wacko: So embarrassing :blush: It was a mixture of the pain i'm in and it being really hot in there! Anyway, saw a totally lovely doctor who was very thorough, checked everything, we listened to baby's heartbeat and he checked for contractions etc. I was pretty sure it was nothing to do with baby before i went though, totally different pain. So, baby is fine, i'm not, i have severe gastiritis and i'm in agony and feel terrible! :( OH has taken the day off work to look after Roh, and me. Sucks though i swear its worse than labour pains :(


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Ergh i feel terrible! Cramps got so much worse overnight it was totally unbareable. Went back to the out of hours gp this morning. Ended up being sick and passing out on the floor in the waiting room :wacko: So embarrassing :blush: It was a mixture of the pain i'm in and it being really hot in there! Anyway, saw a totally lovely doctor who was very thorough, checked everything, we listened to baby's heartbeat and he checked for contractions etc. I was pretty sure it was nothing to do with baby before i went though, totally different pain. So, baby is fine, i'm not, i have severe gastiritis and i'm in agony and feel terrible! :( OH has taken the day off work to look after Roh, and me. Sucks though i swear its worse than labour pains :(

Oh Emera :hugs:......I am so glad the baby is fine but sorry you are not well...that sounds awful. Hope you feel better very soon....put your feet up and relax and let OH take care of you and Roh :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Shaunagh said:


> My March Baby turned pink yesterday! :happydance:

:happydance::pink::happydance:



OriginalDoll said:


> Felt baby for the first time Monday :) and again all day (it seemed!) yesterday! :)

:wohoo: Amazing hey! :winkwink:



emera35 said:


> Ergh i feel terrible! Cramps got so much worse overnight it was totally unbareable. Went back to the out of hours gp this morning. Ended up being sick and passing out on the floor in the waiting room :wacko: So embarrassing :blush: It was a mixture of the pain i'm in and it being really hot in there! Anyway, saw a totally lovely doctor who was very thorough, checked everything, we listened to baby's heartbeat and he checked for contractions etc. I was pretty sure it was nothing to do with baby before i went though, totally different pain. So, baby is fine, i'm not, i have severe gastiritis and i'm in agony and feel terrible! :( OH has taken the day off work to look after Roh, and me. Sucks though i swear its worse than labour pains :(

:hugs: Get well soon, have you been given anything to help? :shrug:


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Sorry I missed you yesterday. I second Mitch, glad the baby is fine but too bad you feeling crappy Emera.
I had a wicked attack of side/back pain yesterday. Starting to think it's my gallbladder :wacko:. Apparently it's very common in pregnant women, my cousin has it awful and in the same spot I complain of the pain! And both times I had _bad_ episodes I had eaten greasy food so last night I made sure not to eat anything greasy and I have no back pain this morning. :thumbup: So now I'm going to have to try to avoid greasy foods I guess. :dohh:
Mitch I think, with the second hand clothes. I don't think it's cheep. I wouldn't (personally) buy it off ebay because just like what happened to you, it could all be in hard shape. I'm buying a box of neutral clothes from a lady in town today for just $20! Included in it is 32 onies (vest) and 13 sleepers plus more! Since onies are about $7 I think that's a great deal!


----------



## x-amy-x

one more sleep til i see my baby again... hoping for good news on cervical length.


been and tested the sola today... i really like it!


----------



## redsox

Hi ladies,

Emera - I am so sorry you are suffering so much. I truly hope it passes soon!!!

I feel bad that I can't remember who is doing a Dr. Seuss nursery (crowned?) but I had to share this link (maybe they do international shipping?)

https://www.fabric.com/celebrate-seuss-cat-in-the-hat-pre-sale.aspx/?cm_re=SL1-_-home-_-Seuss%20Pre%20Sale


----------



## mitchnorm

x-amy-x said:


> one more sleep til i see my baby again... hoping for good news on cervical length.
> 
> 
> been and tested the sola today... i really like it!

I got the zoom......i think they are pretty similar. Cant wait to get mine...although its staying in shop til baby comes (bad luck otherwise). Need to order the car seat in a colour...think we are going for cress...its a lovely greeny colour.

Loving watching Man U get bet by City :haha:....apologies to all manu fans but still :haha::haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

emera and newfie- hope you feel better soon:hugs:

shaunagh- yay for girl :pink:

originaldoll- yay for movements:D

amy- hope it goes well! im sure it will :flower:

im trying to be patient but absolutely cant wait til my scan. i want to know so badly what gender my baby is for so many reasons.:happydance: im sure i wont sleep wed night, but i bet i will still be wide awake for my scan 8am thurs morn :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Emera, sorry about the pains. I can't believe they wouldn't see you the first time.

As for me, I ended up having fun last night and meeting fun people, drove home and didn't get back until past midnight, and my body is mad at me! I woke up to a great big nasty sharp pain once, but it went away. Now I feel like I've been hit by a truck. 

And my mom called this morning to say one of my cousins passed away last night. :( He has four kids. I don't think I will make it to the funeral because it's 2000 miles away.


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry for your loss citymouse :hugs:

I am getting all sorts of aches and pains today...feel like my belly has doubled in the last couple of days....unless i am just full of wind :haha:. Stretching pains i think


----------



## kymied

I had a crappy night's sleep and now my back is really hurting.

I really think this baby is using my intestines as monkey bars. I'll get the feeling that I have to go but I'll try to go and nothing will move then twenty minutes later I'll have to go NOW.


----------



## loolindley

Sorry for your loss citymouse :hugs:

Not a single shop in Aberystwyth do Maternity clothes (wtf?!), so I have just had to order some blouses off the internet, which I HATE because they will probably turn up and look horrible :cry:

I have just woken up from a fantastic nap, and my oh has made some cranberry and macadamia nut flap jacks. They smell amazing, and I can't wait for them to cool down so I can get my greasy mits round one. Nomnomnom


----------



## crowned

redsox said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Emera - I am so sorry you are suffering so much. I truly hope it passes soon!!!
> 
> I feel bad that I can't remember who is doing a Dr. Seuss nursery (crowned?) but I had to share this link (maybe they do international shipping?)
> 
> https://www.fabric.com/celebrate-seuss-cat-in-the-hat-pre-sale.aspx/?cm_re=SL1-_-home-_-Seuss%20Pre%20Sale

Thank you! Yes, it's me that's doing Dr. Seuss. That's a great link... shipping's a bit expensive internationally, but I might be able to ship to a friend or my brother in the US....


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all!

so sandy is team yellow! i plan on staying team yellow too by the way so dont expect any big announcements on tuesday! lol

amy - i really liked the sola too. the only thing which put me off is the colour choices which is just me! l think im now going for a oyster which is very similar but lots of colours. pathetic i know!!

have had a busy weekend gardening and baking. i have been making bread and cakes and now i have a bad back and am exhausted...


----------



## x-amy-x

I'd pick the purple one if i get one. Wonna see the iCandy strawberry before i decide x


----------



## newfielady

This is the stroller we got. Got it second hand but it was never used.
https://www.wayfair.com/Safety-1st-Jaunt-Travel-System-in-Marlowe-Celadon-TR143MWC-SFT1422.html


----------



## crowned

We're also team yellow, so probably no big announcement on Friday unless I cave and ask the technician. Some days I'm hard-core team yellow, but some days I just want to know...


----------



## mitchnorm

Well we'll definately be finding out on weds...but havent decided whether to announce to anyone....quite like the idea of our little secret...the three of us :kiss:


----------



## emera35

Thanks for the well wishes ladies :hugs:

NF - Hope the pains you have had ease up, the doctor checked my gall bladder too, thought i might have gall stones, i heard its fairly common in pregnancy. I have to avoid any food that had any flavour at all, anything remotely acidic or anything that could be hard to digest. So basically, i can have porridge, scrambled egg, milk and boiled rice :( Possibly i might be able to have the odd banana :dohh: I really hope this passes!!!

Citymouse - Really sorry to hear about your cousin passing away. My thoughts go to you and your family :hugs:


I'm slowly feeling a bit better, i've been told to take paracetamol for the pain which i suppose helps a little. I also have prescription strength antacid (gaviscon) which helps a bit too. At least it makes it a bit more bearable, rather than rolling about in agony. Sorry for grumbling, i'm not very good at being ill or in pain! :blush: I don't take it very gracefully. Also have had to call in sick for work, which sucks, as i don't get paid if i don't go in. Ah well, i'm just glad bumpy is all ok and as feisty as normal, was lovely to hear such a good strong heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

newfielady said:


> I had a wicked attack of side/back pain yesterday. Starting to think it's my gallbladder :wacko:. Apparently it's very common in pregnant women, my cousin has it awful and in the same spot I complain of the pain! And both times I had _bad_ episodes I had eaten greasy food so last night I made sure not to eat anything greasy and I have no back pain this morning. :thumbup: So now I'm going to have to try to avoid greasy foods I guess. :dohh:


Im suffering with the exact same pain today ~ I havent eaten anything greasy, the only thing it could be is mayby I havent drunk enough today! :dohh:



citymouse said:


> And my mom called this morning to say one of my cousins passed away last night. :( He has four kids. I don't think I will make it to the funeral because it's 2000 miles away.

Sorry for you & your Familys loss :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse- so sorry to hear. prayers for you and fam coming your way :hugs:

emera- glad baby is ok!

you all will most certainly be hearing what we are having on thursday :winkwink:

edit: newfie- forgot to say that your stroller looks like one we have had through 3 kids. ours is blue, but they are a strong stroller. :thumbup:


----------



## AbnBump

I am due March 15th and I've got my 20 week scan on thursday to hopefully find out what I'm having!! Have been quite lucky so far and had no sickness but am constantly tired and hungry, plus getting quite uncomfortable to sleep now!! Loving it all though x


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats and welcome abn! :flower:


----------



## newfielady

Welcome AbnBump :hi:
Glad to get a good review on the stroller blessed. It seems like a good stroller. Fold easy and with one hand. Pushes and moves easy.
Got my box of neutral clothes. Woo wee, what a haul. Most of it is still brand new. 72 items in the box! For $20!


----------



## wouldluvabub

So my little man is getting much more active now!!! And the movements more noticeable! If it wasn't for the fact that when you touch my belly he stops then I am assuming it would be pretty easy to feel.. But I do think I've felt a few on the outside! But then this morning he did something.. No idea what.. A flip or ran his foot along my belly or something but it felt so strange I near jumped outta my skin!!! Till I realized it was the baby.. Ha ha it was so weird!!!

The only way to describe it was it felt like a giant bug crawling under my skin.. Ha ha.. must have been a bum or a foot rubbing along my belly.. But SO weird!


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- thats a good deal on the clothes! 

wouldluv- my 2nd dd would push her foot out real hard when i was 7-8-9 mos along and move it around the top of my belly. it was so creepy feeling/looking. it looked like an alien was trying to pop out or something. i was at my parents house one night and she was doing it and my dad thought it was the coolest thing. a little bump at the top of my belly moving my shirt all around. none of my others have pushed a foot out like that. maybe yours will do that lol?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ha ha it was so creepy for a min I thought one of my organs was possible trying to escape through my skin lol!! I cracked up laughing once I realized it was just the baby but OMG.. It was weird!


----------



## waula

a melon????!!! jeez xxx


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> one more sleep til i see my baby again... hoping for good news on cervical length.
> 
> 
> been and tested the sola today... i really like it!

Good luck today ~ Thinking of you :flower:



waula said:


> a melon????!!! jeez xxx

:happydance: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

How lovely wouldluvabub ~ :cloud9: Youll get used to it now!


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning guys!! 


So there is no way i can catch up from friday so i'm sorry if i have missed anything over the weekend.

Goodluck today amy though with seeing you LO again.

The OH and I went shopping at the weekend. We've now got about 12 outfits for our LO and lots of basic all in ones and baby grows. We soent a fortune in pumpkin patch (an on there website) in there sales lol. I can not wait for the January sales!!


----------



## 2nd time

well still no news from the in laws my hopfuly my dad is going to look at a house for us today so we migh get to move befor xmas yehh i think

oh fortgo o say i think i am in shock about it being a boy we went out shopping for baby stuff and all i kept doing was crying my eyes out i dont know were to start with a boy i am so used to girls lol


----------



## littleANDlost

Congrats on the boy 2nd time (forgot to say that) You've got a few months to get used to the idea yet!!! There not to different from girls really lol. 

xxx


----------



## KellyC75

2nd time said:


> oh fortgo o say i think i am in shock about it being a boy we went out shopping for baby stuff and all i kept doing was crying my eyes out i dont know were to start with a boy i am so used to girls lol

I was the same, after having 2 Boys....:football:

Tights & Girly things took a bit of getting used to :kiss:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Hope you're all OK.

Citymouse - sorry to hear your news :hugs:
Amy - Fingers (and toes) crossed for your appointment today :thumbup:

So i've had a busy weekend and got a busy week ahead! Finally finished the decorating downstairs so we've got the carpet guy coming tonight to measure up and then in 2 weeks we'll have two nice new downstairs rooms to sit in! Felt pretty tired after 2 hours painting yesterday, although i'd also had a late night!

We went to a 30th on Saturday night in the city centre which is the first time i've been properly "out" since being pregnant! I quite like being sober and seeing everyone else get drunk knowing i'll feel fine in the morning. I did however realise that nothing i own fits any more - my dresses go over my bump, but then the zip sticks round my boobs, they must have grown more than i think! :blush::haha: I actually went out in leggings - something i vowed i'd never resort to when pregnant, but i think i may have been converted! Had some lovely non-alcoholic cocktails too.

I also think i'm officially getting baby brain. I spent an hour on the phone this morning to the bank cancelling what i thought was a fraudulent transaction. After chopping up my card it dawned on me that it's paralympic tickets for London 2012 - oops!:blush: 

Then i just opened the front door to a delivery guy holding a parcel from Next. I told him it can't be for me (i never order anything from Next) - then realised it was probably my birthday present from MIL. :wacko: I am definitely losing my marbles (or it could just be Monday morning tiredness!).

Anyway, that was quite a long and pointless ramble. Scan in 4 days, hooray! Hopefully going baby shopping afterwards as DH seems to be getting more interested now!


----------



## buttonnose82

hey girls, hope everyone is doing well

we had our 20 week scan on thursday and well, we were told that they could see a dense matter in our baby's bowel, we have been refered too fetal medicine and have an appointment with them tomorrow that will include a detailed scan and blood screening for both me & hubby, we aren't sure where things will go from there just yet


----------



## vitfawifetobe

good morning ladies

How was everyones weekend

We had a little visit to the triage clinic in the labour ward last night - as i had horrid pains in my sides and pain - turns out to be a nasty urine infection and on top of that a pulled groin muscle - so im on rest this week - so be seeing plently of me

After one of you lovely ladies posting about pumkin patch i order our little one some things - very cute 

L xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Hope baby's ok button. Let us know how your appt goes xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Hope everything is ok with your LO Button! Will be crossing fingers for you!

I've just started to spot slightly. It was nothing major and there's no pain in my back or stomach so I'm not to worried, i've also has signs of a UTI this weekend so think it's just that, called the midwife who said to call the GP and see what he says, so waiting to hear abck from him now. LO is moving around fine though.

Vitfawifetobe - it may have been me who put everyone on to pumpkin patch lol. There sale is just to good to miss!!


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning ladies - hope you've all had a good weekend! :hi:

buttonnose82 - I really hope everything is ok with LO :hugs: x

L&L - hope your doc calls you back and puts your mind at rest! :flower: x

Sorry laddies - I have missed to much over the weekend to catch up, so apologies if I've missed anything major! Good luck to any scans this week...mine is this time next week - damn this week is gonna drag!!!!! :wacko::dohh:

AFM I've had a mega busy wkend! Finally cleared the spare room/ nursery and got a cot/ wardrobe and changing table from Mama's & Papa's - it's looking smashing!!! :happydance: Also my dad came around yesterday and helped me put my new desk together so I can work more comfortably at home - it's looks brilliant just hope it inspires me to get off the laptop and actually do some work this work!!! :dohh:

Also my belly has SOOOOOO popped the last few days!!! I feel like it's doubled in size - will try and post some pics in a little while. 

Has anyone else been mega thirsty lately? Also I woke up last night with incredible cramp in my foot/ lower leg. It took me a good 10 mins to try and walk it off...nightmare...hope this isn't a regular thang! 

It's half-term here this week so at least work will be quieter - more surfing on here :happydance: and then my scan next Monday (HURRY UP, PLEEEEASE!) and then one more week and we're off on our hols!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :headspin::yipee:

Have a good day folks xxx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

littleANDlost said:


> Hope everything is ok with your LO Button! Will be crossing fingers for you!
> 
> I've just started to spot slightly. It was nothing major and there's no pain in my back or stomach so I'm not to worried, i've also has signs of a UTI this weekend so think it's just that, called the midwife who said to call the GP and see what he says, so waiting to hear abck from him now. LO is moving around fine though.
> 
> Vitfawifetobe - it may have been me who put everyone on to pumpkin patch lol. There sale is just to good to miss!!


Just recieved them - they are gorgeous - cant wait to find out what we are having so can order what gender as so many cute things Lxx


----------



## littleANDlost

we went mad on pink stuff this weekend lol


----------



## x-amy-x

im so nervous eek


----------



## newfielady

lozza1uk - it's okay to rant here. Hope you're having a better day now. Between baby brain and Mondays it wasn't a good combination :haha:.
buttonnose82- will be thinking of you dear. Hopefully it turns out to be nothing. Everything can go from fine to scary so fast. :hugs:
littleANDlost- I have my normal appointment on Thursday so I guess I'm gonna _have_ to mention the side pain. I never ate anything greasy on Saturday and I had no pain on Sunday so it _could_ be my gallbladder but my sister said the whole time she was pregnant she had a uti and the only symptom she had was side pain. :wacko: Hope you feel better soon.
vitfawifetobe- come on _all_ the time. :winkwink:

AFM- had an awful night's sleep which I woke up 5 times in between nightmares so I'm just gonna stay up now (even though I'm still _so_ tired). No pain so that's good. Maybe I'll nap on the couch. :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

Monday's improving slightly - i just put on my swimsuit and walked half way to the local pool before remembering it's half term here so the pool's full of kids. Decided to walk there anyway just in case but one look through the window and i decided to leave it until they're all safely back at school next week!

Buttonnose - hope everything is OK. Ditto L&L with your side pains x


----------



## littleANDlost

Amy i really hope everything is fine! I'm sure it will be!

The doctor called back, she said she didn&#8217;t think it was anything to worry about because I could feel the baby moving but if I get worried that I can&#8217;t feel her or don&#8217;t feel her enough I can make an emergency appointment to go in and they will check the heart beat and things.


----------



## KellyC75

buttonnose82 said:


> hey girls, hope everyone is doing well
> 
> we had our 20 week scan on thursday and well, we were told that they could see a dense matter in our baby's bowel, we have been refered too fetal medicine and have an appointment with them tomorrow that will include a detailed scan and blood screening for both me & hubby, we aren't sure where things will go from there just yet


:hugs: Good luck with your appointment tommorow ~ It must be a very worrying time :hugs:



vitfawifetobe said:


> good morning ladies
> 
> How was everyones weekend
> 
> We had a little visit to the triage clinic in the labour ward last night - as i had horrid pains in my sides and pain - turns out to be a nasty urine infection and on top of that a pulled groin muscle - so im on rest this week - so be seeing plently of me
> 
> After one of you lovely ladies posting about pumkin patch i order our little one some things - very cute
> 
> L xx

:hugs: Get well soon:flower:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good Morning Ladies, 

I've caught up on the last few pages but missed quiet a bit this weekend, if anything major happened and I missed it please let me know.

Button: hope your LO is ok, keep us updated.

Amy: Let us know how your appointment goes today.

Will keep my fingers crossed for you both.

I had a very busy and productive weekend, perhaps my Nesting has kicked in. I went a bit crazy yesterday cleaning and tidying... I even cleaned, folded and put away DH's clothes pile (which I never do as it is a complete disaster and I can never tell what is clean or not). With that said, I may have overdone things, as I had a very sore back last night... feeling better today. Anyone else noticed Nesting has kicked in?


----------



## kymied

Well, assuming they don't cancel it again (and if they do I might punch them in the face) we will get to see my mango today! And yes we will hopefully find out gender so Citymouse doesn't have to hunt me down too. It's a 3pm EDT, I have to check on my mom's dogs afterward but I will try my best to get on before most of you go to bed.

YAY!

I think I'm losing the waist crease between where the baby is and where all my fat and organs have been relocated to. It's actually starting to look like a pregnant belly.

Here's a picture of the cupcakes my husband made for Saturday. He didn't win the competition and was disappointed by that. The winner was a pumpkin cupcake with crystallized ginger on top. It was so delicious and moist! (Don't tell my hubby that I liked it better than his.)
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h424/kymied22/IMG_0590.jpg


----------



## KellyC75

kymied said:


> Here's a picture of the cupcakes my husband made for Saturday. He didn't win the competition and was disappointed by that. The winner was a pumpkin cupcake with crystallized ginger on top. It was so delicious and moist! (Don't tell my hubby that I liked it better than his.)
> https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h424/kymied22/IMG_0590.jpg

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!! :hissy:

Now I want those cupcakes! They look yummy! ;)


----------



## KellyC75

My 21+4 bump picture...Taken this morning :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







y1mcuOr2H3e6QGOjGXrc0sWBnhFQBPXMWA7xKEoXFyGwKactMkxUlLuDaCHVZPHYMRbhZxzuBb2TefqyvQdY7W3Iw_ByWh_x.png
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 43


----------



## wondertwins

Hello, Laddies! I've missed you over the past several days. :flower:

I scanned the last 20 pages of chat, and can't respond to everything, but I see that we've added at least one blue bump to our midst! :)

Good luck on your scans this week Amy and Mitch. (Mitch- You MUST tell us pink or blue!!!) I'll have a scan on Wednesday along with my doctor's visit. I know it's early, but I'm going to go ahead and talk to my doctor about scheduling the birth to ensure that it happens before DH goes to China. 

AFM... I'm still tired from our trip out to Los Angeles. All that walking around was good exercise, but it definitely took a toll on me. Also.... for anyone considering flying: opt for a layover if your flight is going to be more than 2 hours. The pressure from the plane makes everything seem more uncomfortable. On our way out to California, we had a 5+ hour flight. I was miserable. I am already having a hard time breathing because my uterus seems to be taking over my lung space, and my back is killing me unless I'm lying down, so 5 hours in a cramped space was too much, and I felt swollen. On the way home, we had 2 different 2.5 hour flights. That was much better. 

I'm having lots and lots of Braxton Hicks contractions. They aren't exactly painful, but they are exhausting. They also make it harder to breathe. It's like I'm doing crunches all day long except that it's my entire abdomen and back that seem to tense up rather than just my stomach. Maybe I'll have 6-pack abs when this is all said and done. ;)

Hope everyone is having a happy Monday!

Edit to add: Kymied- Those cupcakes look amazing!!!


----------



## newfielady

Kymied- I love those cupcakes. You can tell your hubby I think he should have won :winkwink: My hubby is a darling but he can't bake. He can build a house but cupcakes are way out of his league. lol. (Don't tell him _I_ said that :haha:)
KellyC75 - Great bump :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Amy, can't wait to hear about your scan!

Button, hope all is well with your baby. :hugs:

I slept pretty poorly last night because a skunk skunked something in the side yard, which makes the dog go nuts and makes the house smell like skunk. :sick: So I went from the bed to the couch to the bed again... I think the worst part of sleeping is turning over--I have a technique where I sit up, move my legs, follow with my body, then lie down, but doing that 10 times a night is rather disruptive to one's sleep.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Kymied - Those cup cakes look amazing, your DH is talented.

Kelly - what a beautiful baby bump... just goes to show that everyone develops differently... I can't believe you are only 21 weeks! This isn't your first is it?


----------



## littleANDlost

kaymied good luck for your scan today!! Surly no one would be brave enough to cancel on you again! lol

Joanna- if your nesting has kicked in now what will you be like nearer the time! lol. I know what you mean though and feel the need to tidy and get everything ready for the LO already.

Kelly - amazing bump picture!!! It's putting my lil bump to shame! 

wondertwins - welcome back from LA, glad you had a good time (minus the flight there). Ilve only had Braxton Hicks the once and they scared me more than anything else as didn't know what they were at the time. Hopefully they wont last your whole pregnancy


----------



## lozza1uk

Kelly - Wow, that is a bump!! 

Kymied - Wow again,:cake: now i want a cupcake! I went for a walk on Sunday and discovered what I think is a cake shop about 5-10 mins walk from my house - am going to treat myself on Thursday (already had a doughnut today, oops!) And good luck for your scan!

Wondertwins - glad you had a good honeymoon (bar the flights!)

Flu jab in a few hours.:argh: then we're off out for a friend's birthday, bowling and :pizza:


----------



## lozza1uk

Oooh, and I meant to say, DH yelled really loudly at the TV while watching the Manchester derby at the weekend, and i'm sure a few seconds later I felt a kick - must have been spooked by the sudden noise! We thought that was pretty cool!


----------



## x-amy-x

my cervix has shortened again to 2.8 cm but consultant still happy with it.

babys fine and still a girl :) x


----------



## lozza1uk

x-amy-x said:


> my cervix has shortened again to 2.8 cm but consultant still happy with it.
> 
> babys fine and still a girl :) x

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Great, Amy! :headspin:


----------



## littleANDlost

:hugs: glad everything is ok Amy and the bubba is still a girl and not grown a tail in the last few weeks. xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

:lol: my hubby doesn't make boys.. its true lol

i dunno im not feeling 'happy' at the minute. too much uncertainty and i dont like it. The fact my cervix is shortening isnt good. I dont like that they're waiting for it to get below 2.5 before stitching. what if thats too late! i hope they're right. We love this little lady so much.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Amy - glad things are ok at the minute. I'd feel the same way though about being uncertain. It seems like your doctor is watching you well though, which is a great thing. When will they check on things again?


----------



## pristock230

wondertwins - welcome back!

citymouse - sorry for your loss. 

kymeid - Good Luck on your scans today!

Amy - glad things went well with your scan! Still Team Pink! WOO HOO

I'm sure I have missed some and I apologize. All is well on this end. Had a nice weekend with the family! Got some QT in with the hubby and spent some quality time with my 5 yr old at her school fair! Hope everyone has a relaxing week (if that is possible)!


----------



## x-amy-x

I have my anomaly scan in 3 weeks. Ive to go back into the day unit if i have any problems but i dont really know what they class as having 'problems' im bleeding quite a bit and he didn't seem to be too bothered :/


----------



## citymouse

If you go to the day unit, will they check your cervix length? If so, I say go in a week!


----------



## x-amy-x

I don't know. Ive not used that day unit since my pregnancy with evie and they didn't scan me back then. I'm hoping i dont need to go in and everything is fandabbydozy... but i just dont know when the bleeding is 'too much' bleeding. Having lost 3 babies, you'd think id know by now but i just dont. and i hate feeling like ive wasted their time just for reassurance on my part :(


----------



## kymied

Amy - I'm glad things are OK even if they're not great the doctors are keeping a close eye and you're not wasting anyone's time, this is really important and the doctors know your history and stressing out that there might be a problem is worse than checking to see if there is.


----------



## wondertwins

Amy- I'm glad your scan went well today, and I certainly understand your anxiety. You're doing great!

I agree with Citymouse... if they can check out your cervix, go to the day unit next week just to check things out. In light of your history, I think that is perfectly reasonable. If that turns out fine, then you only have 2 more weeks until your anomaly scan. 

We're pulling for you. :hugs: 

Kymied- what time is your scan?


----------



## buttonnose82

Amy don't ever think you are wasting their time, after everything you have been through in the past noone would blame you for want reassurance! 

Glad you little lady is doing good in there, fingers crossed your cervix doesn't shorten any more


----------



## littleANDlost

Amy go in as oftern as you feel unsure about anything. You wont be wasting anyones time at all, Some mums to be go to there doctor once a week just beacuse they are worried and no one thinks any less of them. xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Amy - I agree with what everyone else here is saying. No harm to check sooner and give you peace of mind... plus if there is a problem, then they will have caught it much sooner.


----------



## kymied

My scan is at 3pm EDT. We had to do the late appointment so my husband can come after work.

The dogs just had their yearly exams and I got told I have good dogs. (Even if the Aussie Shepard is a spaz)

I just decided that I'm having fish and chips for lunch. Because I can. Just need a veggie to go with it.


----------



## wondertwins

kymied said:


> My scan is at 3pm EDT. We had to do the late appointment so my husband can come after work.
> 
> The dogs just had their yearly exams and I got told I have good dogs. (Even if the Aussie Shepard is a spaz)
> 
> I just decided that I'm having fish and chips for lunch. Because I can. Just need a veggie to go with it.

Don't the chips count as a veggie? :haha:

Glad the pooches had a good check up too.


----------



## KellyC75

Joannaxoxo said:


> Kelly - what a beautiful baby bump... just goes to show that everyone develops differently... I can't believe you are only 21 weeks! This isn't your first is it?


Thankyou :flower: This is my 4th child :baby::baby::baby::baby: So my belly sure knows how to expand! :blush:



lozza1uk said:


> Flu jab in a few hours.:argh: then we're off out for a friend's birthday, bowling and :pizza:


Good luck with your flu jab, I have mine tommorow :argh:

Enjoy bowling & pizza though, think I may have to treat myself tommorow night too, need something to look forward to! :winkwink:



x-amy-x said:


> my cervix has shortened again to 2.8 cm but consultant still happy with it.
> 
> babys fine and still a girl :) x

At least the consultant is happy :thumbup: They know what they are talking about 
:pink::happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Blimey....been busy on here laddies!!!

kelly - Amazing bump!!!! 

Kymied - Love those cupcakes - I had sweet cravings yesterday for the first time - usually savoury. Could have done with one of those. Good luck with scan today - I will log on later

Wondertwins - glad you had a great honeymoon (apart from flights) - I am not keen on flying at the moment though I know I can. 45 minute flight this morning up North....in two weeks time I have 4 in one week but all short ones 1 1/2 hours each :nope:

Amy - glad all is OK and hope that doctor is keeping a close eye on you....you are doing fabulous!!!:happydance:

Hi everyone!!!!!!

The news is that my bump has gonna massive.....I mean MASSIVE!!! Not quite Kelly size though....it just seems to have popped up from nowhere the last 2-3 days. Another girl in my department has announced she is pregnant...9 weeks. She is on this business trip with me and is going through her nausea and tiredness stage.....as such she is eating every 2 hours at least :haha: Brings back memories...doesnt it feel like ages ago!!!!! So I am sure I have eaten more today than in the last week :haha:

So all is good....still unsure about movement but am pretty much 80% sure that is what I am feeling every so often. Scan on Wednesday - I cannot wait!!!! At least I am busy a work tomorrow so it'll make time fly until 9.40am UK time on Weds x x x 

Much love M


----------



## KellyC75

Can we have a bumpy pic please mitchnorm? :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - YES A PHOTO PLEASE!!! :)

so hellllloooo all :)

im so sorry but i just cannot catch up - there is just so much! so i hope everyone is well and Bumps are progressing!

I did my last day of birm trianing today and it feels GREAT :dance: However - im petrified about my scan tomorrow..... :cry: ..... as soon as trianing ended i starteed thinking about it and started feeling :sick: 
its at 11am so please keep your fingers crossed for me xxx

Mrs cupcake and kkl12 yours are tomo too right? xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Everything crossed for you tomorrow FT...I am sure it'll all be fine :thumbup:

Pic is a'coming..........


----------



## mitchnorm

Here goes..... Hotel room tea and coffee on show ha ha

Edit - Ooops sideways (from phone so difficult to control :-()
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111024-00024.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wondertwins

Love it Mitch!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Great bump picture Mitch :) Glad i'm not the only one who isn't 100% sure they are feeling movement. I get the odd flutter feeling once in awhile but it is so quick I'm not sure that is what I am feeling. Makes me wonder about the flutter's I was feeling weeks ago, they were more often... maybe baby has moved to a place where I can hardly feel him/her now?


----------



## firsttimer1

brilliant bump Mitch!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Great bump, Mitch!

I just took the dog for a walk and ran into a neighbor who is due 7 weeks before me... I last saw her when I was 11 weeks and I could tell she was afraid to say anything because I don't look any more pregnant now than I did at 11 weeks (which is to say, not at all!). But we talked about babies and dogs... Nice to have a built-in friend for baby!


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh yeah forgot to ask....I remember a while ago someone posting about little red spots on body (or did I dream it??) - was it FT?

Anyway....I have got....not really spots....but more like little red patches - tiny only less than a mm across....look like little burst blood capillaries under skin. Anyone else? Not alot but spotted maybe 6 or so on arms and chest


----------



## firsttimer1

yes that was me! i still have them!


----------



## kymied

Time to drink my liter of water and hope I don't leak! Definitely going to wear a panty liner! Wish me luck!


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, yikes! Good luck! Make sure you map out the route to the bathroom and have your DH go and stand guard as your appointment winds down!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening laddies - the weather here is terrible. Its blowing a storm and puring with rain. im curled up in front of the log burner in my adult onsie. for anyone who doesnt know these are adult fleecy onsies with attached feet and everything. they are quite possibly the most comfortable thing in the world - just a good job no-one can see me! lol

nice cupcakes and bumps!

scan for me tomorrow but not until 3.35pm so i have to wait all day......... poop. will be online tomorrow night to let you know how it went.


----------



## citymouse

I feel a little bad... I just filled out the "we want your feedback" online survey from Carmax, and I know anything less than putting "excellent" in every column is bad for the people who serve you. But honestly, I felt like he wasted my time, so I made sure to say so. I am pretty sure that he could have told me in advance that they weren't going to offer as much as my buyout amount on the car. 

So I sold his ass out! And I feel a little bad... but not _too_ bad, I guess.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

kymied said:


> Time to drink my liter of water and hope I don't leak! Definitely going to wear a panty liner! Wish me luck!

Good Luck! Haha as much as I loved seeing my lo at the scan, I hate the full bladder thing. I was told a liter of water to drink too and ended up going to the washroom twice through my appointment to empty my bladder more.. ended up peeing 5 cups out before they could do a proper scan! hahah... I asked the lady when I was booking my next scan if I need that much and she said to just drink half a litre then hahaha... never been in so much pain with my bladder before! 

Can't wait to find out what you are having! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhh i didnt know we had to drink water for the 20w scan! Phew you mentioned it haha

good luck kymied! x


----------



## kymied

Citymouse - They have a bathroom attached to the ultrasound room! For the crazy pregnant women who NEED to go!


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> However - im petrified about my scan tomorrow..... :cry: ..... as soon as trianing ended i starteed thinking about it and started feeling :sick:
> its at 11am so please keep your fingers crossed for me xxx
> 
> Mrs cupcake and kkl12 yours are tomo too right? xxxx

Im sure all will be perfect :baby::cloud9: Enjoy



mitchnorm said:


> Here goes..... Hotel room tea and coffee on show ha ha
> 
> Edit - Ooops sideways (from phone so difficult to control :-()

Beautiful bump :kiss: 

Nice hotel room too :winkwink::haha:



kymied said:


> Time to drink my liter of water and hope I don't leak! Definitely going to wear a panty liner! Wish me luck!

Good luck :thumbup::cloud9:



Mrs Cupcake said:


> scan for me tomorrow but not until 3.35pm so i have to wait all day......... poop. will be online tomorrow night to let you know how it went.

Good luck :baby::cloud9:



firsttimer1 said:


> ahhhh i didnt know we had to drink water for the 20w scan! Phew you mentioned it haha

You dont need to drink water before your 20 week scan, you have to at the 12 week, so it pushes your uterus up enough for them to get a good view

In fact, t should state on your scan letter that a full bladder is not required :coffee:

Mayby they have to in the US? :shrug:


----------



## pristock230

I am in the US and I asked my midwife about drinking water before the scan last time I was there as mine is coming up and she said no - she said what I should be drinking throughout the day should be fine - it could be just a doc/midwife preference.


----------



## kkl12

Great bump Mitch!

My scan is tomorrow at morning at 8am, I am nervous but also really excited to see the baby and find out if we are team pink:pink: or team blue:blue:. Feels like it's been ages since the 12 week scan. I'm definitely not excited about drinking all that water before the appointment :nope:

Kymied, good luck! Looks like your appointment is in about 10 minutes:happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

MrsCupcake- That weather sounds wonderful. I mean it sounds awful, but the snuggling up in an adult sized fleece onesie in front of a fire sounds wonderful. :)

City- I hate leaving bad reviews, but sometimes it's really cathartic. Plus, if it helps to improve future service, then that's a good thing. 

Good luck Kymied!!!!! I guess the water-drinking thing is an office-by-office preference. At my doctor's office, they actually have me pee for my urine sample before the scan.


----------



## blessedmomma

im in US too and they dont require it where i live this far along at my scans either, just the early ones. not at any of the offices i have been to over the course of 5 kids now going on 6. theres no way im making myself uncomfortable for no reason lol. another day closer to ours redsox and lozza!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

kymied- cant wait to hear your results:thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, I'm surprised the water thing varies so much! I have been to three places with three different kinds of machine and none of them has ever wanted a full bladder.


----------



## blessedmomma

im so thankful my dr's havent ever wanted a full one at this point. its uncomfortable enough in the early ones, i cant imagine now. my heart goes out to the ones who have to manage it so far along!:hugs:


----------



## emera35

My hospital requires you to have a full bladder for the 20 wk scan too, i thought i was going to rupture, they made me hold it for 2.5 hours in the end, i was nearly crying! :shock:

Sorry not caught up properly today, but Mitch and Kelly i think it was? Nice bumps ladies :thumbup: Sorry if i got the wrong names :blush:

Good luck for those who have their scans now/tonight/tomorrow! :hugs:

AFM i'm still in agony :( I can't eat anything really, and if i do its 2 hours of rolling around on the bed in pain. I'm sure the empty stomach is making it worse though. Grr! I've had to take another day off work, and i'm feeling really stressed. :cry: At least bumpy seems unaffected still and is kicking about like mad!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, emera, your doctor can't help you at all??


----------



## kymied

It's a BOY!!! :blue:


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats on your blue bump!


----------



## waula

woohoo blue bump!!!

i've just found out that at 20 weeks our little ones are meant to be 26cm long from head to toe! does anyone else not think thats absolutely massive???!!!!!!!!!!! i had to go and get a ruler to check!!!!!!

i've had quite a bit of movement in the past few days, at the front/side but since lunch time have had what feels like muscle spasms under my spine - put it down to something else but dh just said it could be baby kicking at the back of the uterus...mental...anyone else had this??

had my first "are you pregnant" comment today from a client - was over the moon!!! must be looking preggers then!!!

amy - all my fingers and toes are crossed for you - sending you lots of love and hugs...keep strong xxxx

mitch - awesome bumpage!!! woo! when's your scan again?...mine's thursday - still undecided about telling on here if its boy/girl but think i will probably explode if i don't tell someone!!!!

congrats on all the bumps and sorry to hear about he uti/stomach upsets - keep strong ladies... next milestone is 24 weeks hey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Kymied - wooop for the blue bump.....the boys are fighting back to even the numbers :haha:

Waula - Scan is wednesday and managed to get a 9.40 appointment so dont have to wait all day :thumbup:. I am getting really excited...I kep winding up OH by saying I've changed my mind and we shouldnt find out but he replies saying 'well I am going to ha ha'....so we are definately finding out what we are having but keeping it as our little secret :haha::winkwink:.....................
.........................
apart from MAYBE on here....undecided! OH gave me permission to


----------



## waula

right well mitch... i think if you've had permission to spill on here then so will I! to be honest i can't bloody wait to blurt it out! we will be keeping it very quiet otherwise so as long as none of you tell my mum (who definitely DOESN'T want to know! :nope:) then i'll spill on here... what do u reckon you're having mitch?? i'm still certain mines a boy, almost confirmed by the 4 magpies but i would love it either way!!!! 

soooo full of a cold tonight...thought i had got rid but its back with a vengeance so i've decided to feed it fish and chips...feed a cold, starve a flu right???! :haha:

night laddies xxxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

I am sort of back to wanting a boy but like the idea of giving my parents their first grandaughter though mmmmm. In terms of what I think it is.....I really have absolutely NO idea :wacko:

I think I will tell on here as it will be nice to share with some people and know that it will go no further.....and it'll help me keep it a secret elsewhere. I am going to try to think of it as hubbys secret (I am good at keeping other peoples but not my own :nope:).......SO rest assured Waula your mum will hear nothing from me :winkwink:

I am off to crash too laddies.....catch you soon x


----------



## pristock230

Kymied - congrats on your boy! So exciting! The boys are def making a come back


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh no...I am now lying in bed thinking about it and realised how much I actually want a boy :wacko:......oh dear if its girl, I really hope I am not too disappointed....I know I should be happy whatever it is and as long as its healthy but its OK to have a preference right?

Ladies on here who have found out....is it the sex that you thought and wanted? Or a surprise? I know its bad to saying 'were you disappointed?' but I guess thats what I am asking and whether you are all OK now 

(hope its not too controversial a topic :dohh:)


----------



## pristock230

Mitch - I haven't found out for this pregnancy but when I was pregnant with my daughter I thought for sure I was having a boy, no one could tell me different, and when they told me during my scan I was having a girl I can't say I was disappointed but shocked, maybe let down just because I convinced myself I was having a boy and I began to think of my life with a son, not a daughter..... hope that helps


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- yay for :blue:

waula and mitch- i feel privileged to know something that even the people in your personal lives dont know! yay! waula- im thurs too!


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- i dont think you will be disappointed, maybe surprised if its a girl. but im sure you will quickly start daydreaming about your daughter if it is a girl. thats a great thing about finding out now too. you will bond in a special way!:hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Kymied- YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats. :blue:

Mitch & Waula - Pleeeeeeaaaaaassssseeeee tell us. We won't tell! Promise! :thumbup:

Also, Mitch, I don't think you'll be disappointed, and if you are, it will be very fleeting. I wanted to have a girl since I already have a boy and I really wanted to buy girlie clothes. :) However, as soon as they told us we are having boys, I immediately started accepting the new reality. I also went immediately to buy a some sweet little boy outfits. By that point, I was fully won over.


----------



## kymied

We've been thinking since the first came up positive that it was a girl and a lot of our friends said the same thing so when she finally got him to move his legs out of the way, (stubborn little bugger) and she said, "Looks like you're having a boy." We both thought "Oh... Ok... Cool!" 
(I'm kinda at a loss for names though)
Ok, I'm going to go upload the pictures now.


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Kymied! And yay, Mitch and waula for sharing with us! :dance:

As for gender disappointment, DH really wanted a girl so he was happy. If your bump turns out to be pink, I would think that a trip to a store for some clothes shopping will be a huge help. There are many wonderful things about boys and girls, but the variety of girl clothes is adorable and kind of amazing! 

Don't feel bad if you are a little distant at first... You will come round in no time. I feel so bonded during ultrasounds, I think that's the perfect time to spring unexpected news on a mother! Don't forget that when you're finding out, you'll be watching your incredible baby on the monitor!


----------



## kymied

So I've been looking at boy clothes. There's so much with monkeys and lions and frogs and dragons! SO FREAKING CUTE!!! *SQUEE!*
So here's my little guy, a profile shot, tiny feet, and boy parts! He weighs about 10 ounces!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0592.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0593.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0596.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## blessedmomma

so cute kymied!


----------



## citymouse

Ha ha, those are definitely boy parts! Go, little man!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and I'm going to dress my little girl in frogs and dragons!


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations Kymied on a boy :)

Amy, I have everything crossed for you, I hope in particular the next few weeks are ok and you seek all the reassurance you need.

Good luck for your scan today FT!

I have had the worst night, again, nightmares, like Newfie I think. Last night's was about going into labour at 19 weeks and the baby surviving but everything feeling wrong. I don't know if I'm anxious about next week's scan.


----------



## lozza1uk

Kymied - hooray for a boy! We seem to have had a run of boys so I predict some girls today... Good luck those of you having it, I can't remember who as I'm on my phone, sorry!
Those of you with flu jabs booked, it doesn't hurt at all, hardly noticed her jabbing me and I feel fine this morning, despite lack of sleep knowing i was on the early train to London.


----------



## lozza1uk

Oh and sorry for double post, but those of you with maternity tights, which way round do they go?!!! I can't work it out, both ways felt odd so I might need to change them round when I get to work! There's no label :-(


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

kymied- congrats on your boy bump!

looking forward to hearinf from waula and mitch.

good luck fellow team yellow firsttimer!

i think i am the last one to be scanned tonday because i think the other ladies have morning scans and i am late afternoon. please think of me when i am at work all day! lol


----------



## Widger

Congrats on baby boy Kymied. So exciting xx

Mitch - from a team yellow view I was so expecting a girl that when my son came out I was so shocked. I think I had post traumatic stress after days of labour and was looking at this gremlin lying on me who was not a bonny looking baby at all. My initial thought was I went through all of that for you!!!! After he'd been cleaned up and I had time to compose myself I got over it :haha: and couldn't be happier. I'm with previous poster, it will be a fleeting emotion.

So exciting today! So many scans. I have 3 WEEKS to wait for mine. By which point I will be a few days shy of 22 weeks arrgh. How will I cope?

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thank you so much for all your answers about boy / girl disappointment - it really helps to hear from those of you who already have children and have been through it....and those of you having had their scans. I dont feel such a cow now :haha:. I am really excited about tomorrow morning and dreamt about it last night.....didnt determine boy or girl though :wacko:

FT - really best of luck with your scan today....I am sure everything will go swimmingly. I will be back home late tonight so will find out all the news. 

Thanks everyone again......cant wait to see my blue or pink bundle now!!!

Kymied - defo a boy :haha:he will love you one day for sharing his boy parts on here :winkwink:

x


----------



## littleANDlost

FT, Mrs cupcake and kkl12 Good luck today with your scans! Hope everything goes well!
Kymied &#8211; Congrats on team :blue: 
Mitch - hope today flies by for you so it's tomorrow for you in no time!

I&#8217;m having a bit of a stressfull time of it today, been bleeding slightly all night and in a bit of pain, but can feel LO moving around in there so doctor and midwife have both said to take it easy and if bleeding or pain gets worse or if I can&#8217;t feel LO to call labour ward. So called work to say i wouldn&#8217;t be in and instead of &#8216;that&#8217;s fine take it easy let us know how you are&#8217; i got &#8216;well are you sure you can&#8217;t just come in and take it easy here? We&#8217;re very short staffed right now and you managed it yesterday&#8217; and then got a disappointed in you &#8216;fine thanks for letting us know.&#8217;
Really annoyed with them, it feels like they think I&#8217;m lying. I really don&#8217;t want to be at work if anything happens like last time and i&#8217;ve been up most the night worried and stressing so I&#8217;m bloody knackered now. :( My OH went mental when i got off the phone as i had a little cry and started to say that maybe i could go in and see how it goes. He put his foot down with a strong hand though and pretty much locked me in as he left for work. Ho hum, not long left at work now to put up with them anyway.


----------



## Glowstar

Kymied - congrats on being team BLUE :happydance::happydance:

FT - Good luck today :hugs:

Mitch - I think your feelings are totally normal. I was convinced my 2nd was a boy (I already had a girl) but when she arrived a girl I was just so amazed at what a brilliant labour I had and how different she looked to my other daughter I was over the moon :winkwink: 

Little - sorry your bleeding and I think your work are taking the PI$$!!! I can't believe they said that to you. Please take care of yourself and put your feet up. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm planning on staying in bed for as much of the day as possible. :)


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L :hugs: that's crap of them.

in a meeting all morning so will be back later to check for scan news!:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

hopefuly moving house in 4 weeks thats going o be alot of work wih 2 lo and bump and 200 mile trip lol


----------



## Glowstar

I've missed some of the recent scans....did you find out what you are having 2nd time?? :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

kymied said:


> It's a BOY!!! :blue:

:yipee: Congrats :blue: Thanks for sharing the pics, he is lovely



mitchnorm said:


> Kymied - wooop for the blue bump.....the boys are fighting back to even the numbers :haha:
> 
> Waula - Scan is wednesday and managed to get a 9.40 appointment so dont have to wait all day :thumbup:. I am getting really excited...I kep winding up OH by saying I've changed my mind and we shouldnt find out but he replies saying 'well I am going to ha ha'....so we are definately finding out what we are having but keeping it as our little secret :haha::winkwink:.....................
> .........................
> apart from MAYBE on here....undecided! OH gave me permission to

:happydance: Thanks for sharing your special news with us :hugs:

If you are worried about anyone knowing you reading it, you could always private message us all :thumbup:



mitchnorm said:


> Oh no...I am now lying in bed thinking about it and realised how much I actually want a boy :wacko:......oh dear if its girl, I really hope I am not too disappointed....I know I should be happy whatever it is and as long as its healthy but its OK to have a preference right?
> 
> Ladies on here who have found out....is it the sex that you thought and wanted? Or a surprise? I know its bad to saying 'were you disappointed?' but I guess thats what I am asking and whether you are all OK now
> 
> (hope its not too controversial a topic :dohh:)

With my 2nd, the pregnancy was so different from DS1 that I was sure I had my longed for Daughter, so at scan when they said 'Boy' I was shocked & had to take a couple of hours for it to sink in.........Even my DH said to me 'your disapointed arent you', but I said no, im so happy he is healthy, just gotta get my head around it :winkwink: He is 8 now & I really couldnt wish for a more caring, kind little boy :cloud9:

With my 3rd, I didnt want to make the same mistake, so went along thinking 'boy, boy, its gonna be another boy'.....Well, when they said Girl :wohoo::cry::yipee:

I think the moral of my story is try, as best you can to not think it will be one gender over the other :pink: :blue:




lozza1uk said:


> Those of you with flu jabs booked, it doesn't hurt at all, hardly noticed her jabbing me and I feel fine this morning, despite lack of sleep knowing i was on the early train to London.

Thankyou :flower: I have mine this afternoon....& am a little nervous

Although nothing can sting as much as the anti-D jab, or the anti clotting jabs I had to have after having DD :cry:



lozza1uk said:


> Oh and sorry for double post, but those of you with maternity tights, which way round do they go?!!! I can't work it out, both ways felt odd so I might need to change them round when I get to work! There's no label :-(


:rofl: Sorry to laugh!! :rofl:



Widger said:


> Congrats on baby boy Kymied. So exciting xx
> 
> Mitch - from a team yellow view I was so expecting a girl that when my son came out I was so shocked. I think I had post traumatic stress after days of labour and was looking at this gremlin lying on me who was not a bonny looking baby at all. My initial thought was I went through all of that for you!!!! After he'd been cleaned up and I had time to compose myself I got over it :haha: and couldn't be happier. I'm with previous poster, it will be a fleeting emotion.
> 
> So exciting today! So many scans. I have 3 WEEKS to wait for mine. By which point I will be a few days shy of 22 weeks arrgh. How will I cope?
> 
> Good luck :hugs:

Thats a very honest post & I appreciate honesty :hugs: 

I think thats why I personally always have a gender scan :thumbup:



littleANDlost said:


> I'm planning on staying in bed for as much of the day as possible. :)

:hugs: Good plan :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

2nd time said:


> hopefuly moving house in 4 weeks thats going o be alot of work wih 2 lo and bump and 200 mile trip lol

Snap, we are moving house in just less than 4 weeks :flower: Totally sympathise

Only difference is I am going 9000 miles!! :plane:


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch I swear I think you are having a boy :winkwink: I think FT is having a girl but she's team yellow :thumbup:


----------



## Widger

I think I need to just clarify something from my previous post. I had 3 mcs before I had my son so I really didn't actually care whether I had a boy or girl, just a baby was fine for me after so much grief! What I meant was I don't think it would have mattered if a boy or girl had come out, I was in shock from the labour and the baby just looked so grey looking and 'ugly'. I expected this gorgeous looking baby to come out and in reality, for me, it was not what I expected. The poor thing had been ventoused out and was not too happy about it :rofl:

So again, what trying to say is that you go through a rollercoaster of emotions and I don't think this would have changed if I'd known what the sex was beforehand. I wasn't disappointed at the sex, just exhausted, had a bad hemorrhage and was shocked at this gremlin looking creature :haha: God, I sound awful :haha: It didn't take me long to get over it, by the time they'd weighed, cleaned him up and put him back in my arms I was already in love. People laugh when I tell them this now and some are quite surprised. No point in lying. That was the reality of it for me. 

Littleandlost - Don't feel guilty AT ALL about being off work. You should be taking it easy and also, don't feel bad about going to the hospital! It is your right to check that all is well and if you feel it would ease your mind then just head down there :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

I knew just what you meant Widger :hugs: 

Mayby I didnt reply in a way that expressed that! :dohh:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay for another blue bump! Can't wait to hear all about today's scans!

L&L- don't feel bad about work. It sucks when they don't understand but stressing over it helps no one!

AFM I am freaking out a little, after 2 days of huge movements my little bugger has decided to be super quiet today, I felt him a bit today mainly this morning but tonight his been really quiet!!! I've eaten and had a cold drink and some caffeine and laid down quiet in bed but still hardly anything, like such little movement that I am questioning if it even is him. Ahh.. The joys of being a worrying mother.. :( hope he is just worn out from 2 days of big movements. I don't know if I should be worried...


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> I don't know if I should be worried...

Try not to worry, he is probably having a quieter day today :baby:

Its only after a certain amont of weeks that we have to count the kicks :winkwink:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah I've just felt him wiggle a bit just now, I'm thinking maybe he has changed position and I just can't feel him as well, I guess most first time mums haven't even felt their babies at this stage so I am sure there is nothing to worry about!


----------



## emera35

As far as gender disappointment goes... With Roh, we'd been TTC for 6 years, so i was just thrilled to have a baby and had no preference on gender at all. I was sure he was a boy right from the start though. This time it only took 6 months, but i was equally suprised, expected it to take a few years again. I'm delighted its (probably) a girl, as thats what i would have chosen in a perfect world. I have to admit, i likely would have been slightly dissappointed if it had been another boy. Not because i don't want another boy, but because i'd love a girl, if that makes sense? I'd definitely only have felt dissappointed at first though, as i adore my son, and another one would be amazing! Not sure i explained that very well!

Oooh, just got all tearful watching the news, they found a 2 week old baby alive in the rubble in Turkey :cry: What a miracle, i was watching earlier, and they said they are giving up hope of finding people alive. Baby's are amazing!!

L&L - Glad you are staying in bed and resting! Works attitude is totally unacceptable! Is there an HR dept. you can make a complaint to?

Wouldluvabub - Babies movements can be kind of erratic to start with, its generally from about 24 weeks that you can start noticing a pattern, and they tend to then move about and sleep at similar times each day. Saying that, if you feel concerned then contact a MW/doctor. You could try drinking something fizzy or cold and or sugary, like lemonade, or orange juice, babies looooove sugar, and cold fizzy things seem to excite them too :D I have a sweet cup of decaf tea or something then lie down quietly if i want to check on movements, it usually works :hugs:

I'm freaking out a bit today again. I'm still in so much pain its driving me mad :cry: I'm also being really short tempered with Roh, poor thing, he doesn't deserve it. I'm just feeling too ill to take him out, and so he's a bit stir crazy :wacko: Hopefully OH can take him to the park when he gets home :thumbup:
I'm freaking out because i've started having some quite strong contractions this morning. They could still be Braxton Hicks, but i've had to stop and breath through a couple of them, so they are pretty powerful. I'm feeling worried, because its very like what happened with Roh, i was in slow labour for a week and didn't even know until my waters broke. Only difference being its way way too early for that to be ok at this point. I'm feeling scared again :( I'm waiting for the MW to call me back at the moment, and taking it as easy as possible.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Kymied: Congrats on the :blue:!

Mitch: I'm the same as you with feeling bad at having a gender preference. I'd love to have a girl and get so excited/happy when someone 'predicts' a girl. But I know I will love a boy just as much and I won't feel disappointed if we are having a boy but I know exactly what you mean. I'm just secretly hoping for a girl, however, as long as the baby is happy and healthy that is all that really matters to me. 

MsCrow: I had a similar dream a few days ago where I gave birth at 16 weeks and the baby survived. It was a scary dream and I was glad to wake up and feel my little bump.


----------



## wondertwins

Oh I'm sooo excited for more gender news today!!!! In addition to Mitch and Waula, one of my real life friends is finding out today too. I'm amazed at how much more fun pregnancy is having people to share the excitement/paranoia with! :thumbup:

Kymied- I'm LOVING the frogs and monkeys and dragons on baby boys clothes. And I love that there are so many options that are not simply baby blue. 

Citymouse- You're so talented, you can make cute little dresses out of awesome dragon print fabric. Best of both worlds!

Lozza- The vision of you struggling with maternity tights is pretty funny. :haha: I haven't bought any this pregnancy, but last time, I hated them. They felt awful on my bump, so I kept rolling them down.

AFM.... I'm officially at the halfway mark of most twin pregnancies! w00t. In other news, I stepped on the scale this morning, and it seems that I am going to become a whale. Seriously! After some nice slow, but steady, weight gain for the first 16 weeks, I have packed on 5 pounds in the last 2 weeks! :dohh: I don't stress out about the weight gain from the body-image point of view. Instead, I stress out about it from a I'm-going-to-be-so-damn-uncomfortable point of view. :wacko: 

Are any of you dressing up for Halloween? What are you wearing? I've been invited to several parties, but I'm inclined to skip the costume.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Good luck today firsttimer!! We had our scan and can be added to team blue:) So pleased, we were all hoping for a little brother again!!


----------



## KellyC75

6lilpigs said:


> Good luck today firsttimer!! We had our scan and can be added to team blue:) So pleased, we were all hoping for a little brother again!!

Yey! :happydance: So pleased for you all :cloud9:


----------



## wondertwins

What time are the scans today? Cupcake said she isn't until late, and Mitch said she's up first thing this morning. Of course with the time zone difference... I don't know what that means. :dohh: How about FT? Even if you're staying team yellow, we need a full report! :)


----------



## wondertwins

Just saw your post 6lilpigs!!! Congrats! It's a rush for team blue this week! :)


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> What time are the scans today? Cupcake said she isn't until late, and Mitch said she's up first thing this morning. Of course with the time zone difference... I don't know what that means. :dohh: How about FT? Even if you're staying team yellow, we need a full report! :)



Its 2pm here in the Uk....Hopefully hear from them all soon :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Just checked the front page in case FT had put times up - Mitch's is tomorrow morning but no times for MrsCupcake, KK... or FT today.
Congrats on another boy 6lilpigs! I felt sure today would be a girl day, it seems to have been going in runs of boys, then girls levelling, then boys again. We need girls to level up!


----------



## 2nd time

Glowstar said:


> I've missed some of the recent scans....did you find out what you are having 2nd time?? :flower:



:blue::blue::blue:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congraulations 6lilpigs! Another for team blue :)


----------



## firsttimer1

HOLAS MY BEAUTIES!!!!!

well the scan was A.M.A.Z.I.N.G! the little bubs is perfect.... but im sorry.... we are still team :yellow: ! 

in actual fact, finding out the gender didnt cross my mind once i was just sooooo worried about the baby being ok.... which they were :dance:

Ive attached the three photos - in the second one baby is yawning (so cute) and in the last one baby is drinking (ewww)! 

CONGRATS to kymied and 6lilpigs on :blue: bumps :happydance:

mitch....cant wait to find out what gender your carrying..... im going with :blue: !!! not sure why though......

Im going to post all the measurements i was given in a mo as i figure it might be helpful to others? xxx


----------



## emera35

Awww, gorgeous pictures FT! Congratulations, glad everything was fine :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

congras ft shame your still yellow lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Biaperietal diameter (BPD) - 47.0mm
Head circumference - 171.0mm
transcerebellar diameter - 22.0mm
abdominal circumference - 149.0mm
femur length (FL) - 32.0mm

not sure if thats helpful to any readers of this thread but there are my 20w measurements! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh im 50% complete!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!! this is a GREAT day :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congraulation FT! Love the photo's, hope when we get our scan in a few weeks that my pictures will be as clear as yours. Love the yawning one!


----------



## 2nd time

just checked my messuremens

bpd 47.7
hc 171.4
ac 143.8
fl 32.6

lol mine and your babies are wins ft


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations FT and i dont think you pics give anything away on gender... Lovely pics and i knew everything would be fine x x x

Thanks all for the replies on gender issues....yes my scan is 9.40am tomorrow 

On blackberry so diFficult to write more
P.s congrats 6lilpigs on team blue!!!!

Will post later x oh and my flu jab is Thursday...cant wait weirdly as everyone around me seems to have a cold and i am in and out of hospitals with work so massive exposre to sick people :-(


----------



## firsttimer1

wow thats soooo similar 2nd time!!! 

i have a naturally big head (we call it my bobble head) so i was REALLY worried baby would come out with a MASSIVE head too - but seems pretty normal !i have to buy large sized men hats!!!

even in my baby pics i have a HUGE head :rofl: mum sd it took me a while to be able to lift it hahaha!

i wanted to attach proof but these are the only baby pics of me i have - and i dont think they quite do my huge head justice :rofl: 

lets just hope the baby takes after my DH and has a small head! :)


----------



## wondertwins

FT- Those pictures are fabulous!! Thanks for the detailed report. The middle picture looks like she is laughing. :rofl: (I used "she" because, I'm with Glowie. I think you're having a girl. Not sure why.)


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins said:


> FT- Those pictures are fabulous!!  Thanks for the detailed report. The middle picture looks like she is laughing. :rofl: (I used "she" because, I'm with Glowie. I think you're having a girl. Not sure why.)

my friend said it looks like they are singing :rofl: i do love that one - baby looks happy :)

when the sonographer said 'femur' i thought she sd 'female' .... so i thought it was a girl for about ten mins! until OH informed me she said femur hahaha


----------



## waula

congrats on successful scans everyone! ft i'm so impressed on the yellowness. healthy scan are all that matters at the minute... xxxx 

ps my scan is thursday at 3.40pm but have currently left work early and am in bed - completely down with the flu and so have stocked up on vicks vapo rub and am drinking water by the gallon - want to be all back to normal for thursday!!!


----------



## newfielady

Congrats on the :blue: Kymied!
MrsC, it was me who had the nightmares. I had a great night last night though so it kind of made up for it. :D Hope you don't feel too dragged out. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh no waula hun, thats horrible :( stay wrapped up warm and drink lots of water with some lemon in :) xxx you will be better for thursday im sure :)

both mitch and i have our flu jabs on thurs..... im glad i booked in now for one as everyone i know is getting a cold or the flu! :(

:hugs: to you hun xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I asked my doctor about getting the flu shot when I saw her last monday. She said the flu shot was not recommended until after the 20 week mark, are any of you getting it before 20 weeks? I will probably get the shot when I see her next, mid November, so I hope I don't get sick before that.


----------



## newfielady

Phew, just caught up.
Too the ladys who are feeling shabby, I hope you feel better soon. littleANDlost, I can't believe your work said that to you! Some people are so..... Ah I can't even _think_ of a word. The only people who seem to understand are women who _are_ pregnant or women who _were_ pregnant in the last year. One girl I work with had a baby 6 months ago. She knows just what to say. The other woman had a baby 15 years ago and she's all full of "When _I_ was pregnant I could ______ (fill in the blanks). I had a mine to say Yes, but _you_ had 5 miscarriages in a row so maybe you shouldn't have done some of those things. :dohh: (Any ladies who had multiple miscarriages please do not take offense. I am not implying in any way it's your fault. I had one myself. It's just when someone pokes and pokes at you it really drives you nuts! Plus she did things that I would never do, like lift heavy stuff her whole pregnancy!)
Congrats on a great scan ft. I think you're having a boy :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

seems ive divided you all on the gender :)


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> HOLAS MY BEAUTIES!!!!!
> 
> well the scan was A.M.A.Z.I.N.G! the little bubs is perfect.... but im sorry.... we are still team :yellow: !

What a beautiful little baby :baby::yellow: Congrats :cloud9:

Oh & as for the big head....My DS2 has a big head too, I say big head, big brain :winkwink:



firsttimer1 said:


> Biaperietal diameter (BPD) - 47.0mm
> Head circumference - 171.0mm
> transcerebellar diameter - 22.0mm
> abdominal circumference - 149.0mm
> femur length (FL) - 32.0mm
> 
> not sure if thats helpful to any readers of this thread but there are my 20w measurements! :)




2nd time said:


> just checked my messuremens
> 
> bpd 47.7
> hc 171.4
> ac 143.8
> fl 32.6
> 
> lol mine and your babies are wins ft

Ohhh....*Rummages around pregnancy file to get hers* :coffee:



waula said:


> ps my scan is thursday at 3.40pm but have currently left work early and am in bed - completely down with the flu and so have stocked up on vicks vapo rub and am drinking water by the gallon - want to be all back to normal for thursday!!!

:hugs: Get well soon ~ Are you having/have you had the flu jab? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Joannaxoxo said:


> I asked my doctor about getting the flu shot when I saw her last monday. She said the flu shot was not recommended until after the 20 week mark, are any of you getting it before 20 weeks? I will probably get the shot when I see her next, mid November, so I hope I don't get sick before that.



......Phew, glad im over 20 weeks or id be panicking about that now!! :dohh:

Just had my flu jab & I hardly noticed it :winkwink: Just hope I dont get any side effects now & that will be a double bonus :thumbup:


----------



## pristock230

L & L - Sorry about your job - sometimes people just are really selfish about things! Take it easy and get some rest!

Firsttimer - Congrats on your great scan! Also nice job on sticking to your guns and staying team yellow!

Hope everyone is taking it easy (if that is possible). So exciting to have a few scans today, still on my countdown, 8 more days to go! 

DH had to take a work trip towards the Canadian boarder so he should be back by Saturday so it's just me and my little one for a few days!


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> seems ive divided you all on the gender :)

Well, as everyones having a guess.....Im saying :blue:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Not sure if my doctor was entirely sure what she was talking about so if any of your doctors have given you different advice don't panic. I just casually asked her if I should have the flu shot when I saw last week and she just sort of brushed it off as not really that important and mentioned that she didn't think it was supposed to be done before the 20 week mark. So I am not sure if she even thinks getting the shot is all that important for me, but I will be asking her about it again next appointment, I thought it was something that we should all be having and since I usually get the flu shot I thought I should have it again. So I will just take her advice and wait until I see her next.


----------



## KellyC75

Actually, now I think about it Joannaxoxo, I was booked in for one 2 weeks ago, following a letter from the Doctors telling me to go have one, but cancelled it as i had a cold at the time

So, your right.....No-one panic :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

i just booked in for mine; they didnt ask how far along i was etc. I will be 20weeks+1 day when have it (IF the edd is even acurate) x

just caught up on vampire diaries.... love that show! and i REALLY love days off!!!

:dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

congrats on the awesome scan FT! and on staying team :yellow:! 

I've just had a long nap and woken up to find no more blood, so fingers crossed it was just a small bleed and will not start up again.

with the flu jab i had mine on Friday. No one mentioned how far gone i had to be though she did ask how many weeks i was. It was the most painless injection I've ever had, just had a sore arm for a couple of days afterwards if i laid on it or tried to lift it above my head (or when my OH bit me Sunday morning right were the needle went in! idiot!) 

I've just realised that today I'm also a banana!! 

Happy new fruiting day to all you others that change today!


----------



## littleANDlost

sorry for the double post but..
we've gone past the 9000 mark with out celebrating!!


----------



## sandy28

congrats to 6lilpigs, kymied on the:blue: 

congrats to ft for :yellow: and staying yellow, love the pic and with the measurement i will check when i get home with mine .


----------



## KellyC75

littleANDlost said:


> sorry for the double post but..
> we've gone past the 9000 mark with out celebrating!!

Im not having that.....

:cake: :dance: :cake: :dance:

:cake: :dance: :cake: :dance:

:cake: :dance: :cake: :dance:

:cake: :dance: :cake: :dance:

:cake: :dance: :cake: :dance:

:cake: :dance: :cake: :dance:

:cake: :dance: :cake: :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

A perfect celebration Kelly!! :)


----------



## sandy28

:icecream::cake::cake::happydance:party time


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - yay on being a banana :dance:

whooohoooooooooooo for our crazy posting :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> i just booked in for mine; they didnt ask how far along i was etc. I will be 20weeks+1 day when have it (IF the edd is even acurate) x
> 
> just caught up on vampire diaries.... love that show! and i REALLY love days off!!!
> 
> :dance:

Ok so I guess my Doctor doesn't know anything haha (probably not really a laughing matter). 

Vampire Diaries is my favourite show too! It's the best thing about Thursday nights haha.


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - YAY!!! Great scan pictures, so cute! Your 50% means I'm also 50% - i was assuming it was 50% on my newfruiting day tomorrow, but happy to celebrate today! Was it easy to avoid seeing anything :blue: or :pink: ??

I must be looking pregnant now, this morning a man offered me his seat on the tube, which i very gratefully accepted! 

Am still pretty uncomfortable in my tights, was hoping for advice not :rofl::rofl: No help at all you lot. Maybe I should have gone for the larger size but i was trying to avoid the Nora Batty look!

Waula - your scan is the same day as mine, Redsox and Blessed, hooray!

Flu jab was fine, no soreness today at all but i tried to avoid sleeping on my left arm last night just in case.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Joanna- *

stefan......Mmmmmm :serenade:

do you watch one tree hill? ive watched it since it begun and am a HUGGGEEEE sophia bush fan. 

anyway - stefan from VD is married to nanny carrie from OTH in real life! If u dont watch OTH then totally forget this conversation hahaha.... but i thought it was mentioning :rofl:

ah - i do love american tv shows. My DH swears its why no one thinks im british... ive picked up an american twang!!! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

lozza1uk said:


> Am still pretty uncomfortable in my tights, was hoping for advice not :rofl::rofl: No help at all you lot. Maybe I should have gone for the larger size but i was trying to avoid the Nora Batty look!

:rofl: Sorry :haha: But was just the laugh I needed this morning, have had a bit of a down couple of days :awww:


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza, nope it was easy to avoid seeing any sex bits as i didnt know what i was looking at half the time :rofl:

when we came out i sd to my OH that i avoided looking down in ''that'' area; to which he replied he didnt and that he was delibrately looking - the little bug*er!!! LOL but he said the leg was always in the way..... he wouldnt have known anyway!

ive 100% made the right decision for me; being team :yellow: - it feels right for us. BUT i cannot wait to hear more gender scans from you lot.... esp Mitchs as im sure its :blue: !!!


----------



## KellyC75

Do you all like my new avatar? :shrug:

I think its so funny! :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

Congratulations on all the scans - FT, good on you for not finding out! Congratulations on team :blue: for the others too! (Lots of boys around here recently!) 

I\ve just got back from the Doctor and flu jab. I asked her about the pre-20 week thing as I was a bit worried after previous posts... She said that there's nothing to worry about and that they strongly suggest that all pregnant women get it, particularly as Swine flu is still around and it is very dangerous for pregnant women (apparently, more dangerous for us than any other group). Was totally painless too. :D 

x


----------



## firsttimer1

hahahahaha kelly - i dont like it....l LOVE IT! brill! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

ah man; all my family is CONVINCED the baby is a girl after seeing the photos - but if they are right.... it means i owe my OH £50!!!! :rofl:

anyway - all babies look the same dont they :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

6lilpigs- yay for :blue:!!!!

ft- great scan pics and yay for healthy baby!!!:happydance:

l&l- you shouldnt feel at all bad about work. its not your responsibility to make sure they have enough staff on. but it is your responsibility to make sure you do everything in your power to keep baby safe and healthy. :hugs:

waula- hope you feel better!

cant wait to hear about the next scans!!!!!

i had a dream that i asked the lady to do a scan and tell me the gender and she wouldnt. then today my friend said when she got done with hers that the baby wasnt moving enough around and they couldnt tell the gender :nope: now im freaked out that something is going to happen and i wont be able to find out the gender! im eating a donut for breakfast that day to make sure baby gets sugared up. probably taking some juice with me too just in case. i dont want to be the crazy pregnant lady thurs morning at the drs office, but im not leaving without knowing!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

lozza1uk said:


> Am still pretty uncomfortable in my tights, was hoping for advice not :rofl::rofl: No help at all you lot. Maybe I should have gone for the larger size but i was trying to avoid the Nora Batty look!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Having no idea who Nora Batty is, I Googled her. Somehow the shock of seeing the image made your comment 100 times funnier!

Kelly- I love your new avatar. I was chuckling about it earlier. :)

FT- Your DH thinks American TV shows are the reason people don't realize you're British.... well, hanging out here all day is causing me to take on British vocab in real life. :blush: I recently asked DH about getting a flu jab and he looked at me like I'm nuts. I hadn't even realized I was doing it.


----------



## MsCrow

Hello. Congratulations 6lil on your boy and great scan images ft. So glad your staying put on team yellow 

On the flu jab, I can't find anything about 20 weeks after a brief phone surf...I had mine 2 weeks ago and no one said a peep to me except to ask my dates etc. I assume it's ok.

So sorry l&l, I hope the bleeding stays stopped and sympathies about your employer. One of mine is awkward too.


----------



## firsttimer1

blessedmoma- awww hun; your scan will be just as planned im sure!!! just hope baby is a show off LOL xxx

wondertwins - i LOVE that you didnt know who nora batty is! over here she is famous for wrinkly tights and i was often called her by my mother on school days (our thick grey tights never did sit right!) :rofl:

so your a little british now and im a little american :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

blessedmomma- they couldn't tell what my LO one was to start with as she wouldn't move to the right spot for them, they got me to jump up and down and go to the loo and in the end got me to go have a hot chocolate and come back and she was then happy to show us her bits (all proud with her legs behind her head). Fingers crossed if your LO does play up you can get him/her to move around enough to find out


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - I love how your actual scan pictures have gotten bigger as the baby does in your signature lol.


----------



## pristock230

OMG I had no clue who Nora Batty was either - I googled her too - nice image! lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've never heard of Nora Batty either... I just googled her also... omg so funny! :haha:

FT: I've never watched One Tree Hill lol.. though I also didn't know Stephan was married in real life, that's a shame for the rest of us :cry:

And sorry to those of you who i've now freaked out about getting the flu shot before 20 weeks... It was just what my doctor said to me... but don't panic if your doctor gave you the jab and it was before your 20 weeks. Clearly all doctors and countries are different in their ways.


----------



## firsttimer1

l&l - OH YER! lol

joanna - yep; stefan being married is a loss to the world. altho im pretty sure i only dig him for his lush locks LOL

i dont think anyone is freaking out about the flu jab at 20wks hun so dont worry - as you say; it was what the doc sd. its sooo annoying how they never seem to agree haha

ive just done some chrimbo shopping! My mum has some villeroy & bach dishes on the way; and my sis and best friend have a harrods bag each so far.... doing good!!! 

CHRISTMAS IN 2 MONTHS - WHOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! :dance:


----------



## emera35

:cry: I'm having regular contractions. Just waiting for the taxi to take me to delivery suite for monitoring. Please say some prayers for bumpy.


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera - hope everythings ok. Will keep everything crossed for you xxx

Glad I've exposed you overseas laddies to Nora!


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> :cry: I'm having regular contractions. Just waiting for the taxi to take me to delivery suite for monitoring. Please say some prayers for bumpy.



Oh my gosh, hope everything is Ok :hugs: Will be thinking of you & bumpy
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## kkl12

We are thrilled...:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Baby looks healthy and we are team :pink:
The woman said she was fairly certain that it's a girl, but she couldn't get a clear image of the hands and one view of the heart, so we may have to go back for another scan in a few weeks. Then they can double check to be 100% certain. I will upload my photos soon, DH took them to work.
FT- I agree it's hard to tell what you're looking at most of the time. If she hadn't told us, I would still have no idea :rofl:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Everything crossed for you Emera. xxxx


----------



## kkl12

I hope everything is ok Emera:hug:


----------



## MsCrow

Emera, I am so sorry, you're in my thoughts :-*


----------



## KellyC75

kkl12 said:


> We are thrilled...:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> Baby looks healthy and we are team :pink:
> The woman said she was fairly certain that it's a girl, but she couldn't get a clear image of the hands and one view of the heart, so we may have to go back for another scan in a few weeks. Then they can double check to be 100% certain. I will upload my photos soon, DH took them to work.
> FT- I agree it's hard to tell what you're looking at most of the time. If she hadn't told us, I would still have no idea :rofl:

Many Congrats :cloud9: :pink:


----------



## loolindley

KKL12, congrats on your :pink:, Kymied, and 6 pigs on your :blue: and FT, Huzzah for team :yellow:

Emera, I am so sorry to hear you are off to hospital. You will be in my thoughts tonight. :hugs:

Will write more tomorrow when I am less zombie like after a few crappy days in work. xx


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- Sending you some big time transatlantic hugs and prayers right now. :hugs: :hugs: 

KK- Congrats on the good scan and being team PINK.


----------



## waula

emera35 said:


> :cry: I'm having regular contractions. Just waiting for the taxi to take me to delivery suite for monitoring. Please say some prayers for bumpy.

oh emera we're all thinking of u and wishing u and bump well.... good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## citymouse

Emera, thinking of you and your bump! :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Emera: Thinking of you and sending lots of prayers and love :hugs:

KK: Congrats on the :pink:!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oh emera i hope everything goes ok.

congrats to kk team pink, FT team yellow and those on team blue - sorry havent caught up yet!

well we had our scan too, still team yellow!

it was amazing saw the spine and the chambers of the heart. we also got soem spooky looks at the face. our sonographer seemed quite taken with our baby after she got a 'rare' shot of the lips and nose?! we got an extra photo of that for free! lol

hope everyone has had a good day xx


----------



## 2nd time

thinking of you emera


----------



## Widger

Emera - I really hope that it is just strong braxton hicks :hugs: Thinking of you. It must be so scary xx


----------



## Widger

FT congrats on your amazing scan, it really is incredible when they zoom into the heart etc isn't it? What amazing pics you have too. That is it now, you've gone without being tempted to find out sex so from here on in you'll be team yellow till the end :happydance:

As for the head........ my son was on the 98th percentile in all scans.... all I can say is OUCH! Typical that it went down when it was checked when he was 10 months... well to the 75th... I mean, couldn't it have been the other way round? :rofl:

Congrats KKL12 and 6lilpigs on your scans too. Must be so amazing to know what you are having. 

Ooohh just seen Mrs Cupcake had great scan too :yipee: How many of us are team yellow now?


----------



## pristock230

emera - praying for you and your little one! Hold on!

kk - congrats on Team Pink!!!

Cupcake - congrats on the great scan, glad you got some great shots!


----------



## lozza1uk

Cupcake and Kk, congrats on great scans x


----------



## lauraclili

Thinking of you and your gorgeous bumpy Emera. 

xxx :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok so I may have a stupid question lol. I am going to see Paranormal Activity 3 tonight (not my choice but I do love scary movies)... is getting all freaked out and jumping from suspence going to be too much stress on the baby? Not sure why I am concerned about this but I get spooked easily, baby should be fine right??


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi laides havent been on much decied i needed to get of here for a bit as eveything was gettin abandond haha how r we all xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

joanna - i am sure it will be fine! afterall people go though lots of stress and their babies are fine.

enjoy the film!


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Cupcake said:


> well we had our scan too, still team yellow!
> 
> it was amazing saw the spine and the chambers of the heart. we also got soem spooky looks at the face. our sonographer seemed quite taken with our baby after she got a 'rare' shot of the lips and nose?! we got an extra photo of that for free! lol
> 
> hope everyone has had a good day xx

How lovely :yellow: Congrats :cloud9:



xdaniellexpx said:


> hi laides havent been on much decied i needed to get of here for a bit as eveything was gettin abandond haha how r we all xx

:wave: I really should take a leaf from your book....I have sooooo much to do....But im addicted! :blush::coffee:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

lol thanks, figured we'd be fine, just wanted to check. I guess it would be worse if you went to a scary film at 9 months pregnant, then it might cause labour to start haha.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

KellyC75 said:


> Mrs Cupcake said:
> 
> 
> well we had our scan too, still team yellow!
> 
> it was amazing saw the spine and the chambers of the heart. we also got soem spooky looks at the face. our sonographer seemed quite taken with our baby after she got a 'rare' shot of the lips and nose?! we got an extra photo of that for free! lol
> 
> hope everyone has had a good day xx
> 
> How lovely :yellow: Congrats :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> hi laides havent been on much decied i needed to get of here for a bit as eveything was gettin abandond haha how r we all xxClick to expand...
> 
> :wave: I really should take a leaf from your book....I have sooooo much to do....But im addicted! :blush::coffee:Click to expand...

ano going to have to limit myself from now :cry:


----------



## sandy28

Emera hope everything is ok hugs hugs


----------



## Glowstar

FT congrats on a super scan and gorgeous pictures :hugs::hugs:

2nd Time - congrats on being team BLUE!!! xxx

Mrs Cupcake - congrats on staying team yellow and a great scan xx


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies!! :thumbup:

Big congrats FT on your excellent scan...and for staying :yellow:...so impressive!!! x

Congrats to Mrs Cupcake on :yellow: - gosh you laddies are so patient!! x

L&L - glad the bleeding seems to have stopped - keep your feet up love and take absolutely no notice of your crappy work people's attitude. This is your baby and the most important thing!! :flower: x

Emera - I'll keep everything crossed for you that all is ok - take good care :hugs: x

kkl12 - congrats on :pink: - fab news!! x

kymied and 6pigs - congrats on :blue::blue: - YAY!! x

Anyone else I have missed - SORRY!! Takes forever to try and catch up on here - damn you work, you gets in the way all the bloody time!!!! :dohh:

Hope everyone else is feeling fine and dandy - I'm feeling so tired this week - but not helping myself as not getting lots of sleep either. I had my flu jab nearly 2 weeks ago (when I was around 18 weeks) but the nurse didn't mention the after 20 week thang. Ah well, I suppose they all have different ideas and notions, so I won't panic...well, not too much!! :wacko:

Good luck Mitch for your scan tomorrow - sorry I forgot who else!!! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera* - just signed in and ive got all my fingers crossed for you :hugs: please update us when can xxxx

*kkl12* - YAY for another :pink: - congrats! 

*cupcake* - congrats! will u upload a scan photo? ;)

*joanna* - let me know how scary it was!

*danielle* - stop doing housework and alike and stay with us hobos!

*mitch* - are u getting excited now? maybe your already asleep so its nearly tomorrow? thats what i do :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am here!!! Reading through 10 pages :haha:

Emera :hugs:. Really hope everything is ok with you and bubs

Kk congrats for your baby girl x x 

Cupcake glad you had a great scan too

Hi everyone else including Nora Batty :haha:...

Well i probably will get an early night....very excited but apprehensive about tomorrow. Just hope everythings ok with bubba. Quite alot of movement today when i was demoing to customers :happydance:....also bubba either loves or hates take off or landing...got a couple of hard jabs :haha:

So hoping for a good nights sleep :sleep:


----------



## waula

good luck mitch!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Emera - Thinking of you dearie. How you and your darling baby are okay. :hugs:
Congrats on all the great scans girls. I'm just dying to know what we're having now. lol Does anyone else find that funny. When pregnant women say things like "_We're pregnant_". :rofl:
Kelley, love your avatar. I was laughing at it each time I seen it. :)
Joanna, I'm _sooo_ jealous of you getting the see paranormal activity 3. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

here is a piccy of my babies head

im not going to post a pic of the lips because i think it is a bit freaky because it is quite skeletle andi dont like it!

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/2011-10-25212958.jpg


----------



## Nicnak282

Oh and Lozza (aka Nora Batty!!) - thanks for making me really giggle today!!!! What an image!! :loopy:

I also had a somewhat trying day with maternity tights...I bought some Mama support tights from H&M and it was like putting on a scuba-suit!!! :haha::haha: My legs deffo felt 'supported' all day - although going to the loo was...tricky!!!! Taking them I breathed a sigh of relief and then promptly nearly took my eye out as they pinged off my toes with force!!! I really hope I get better at these things...:dohh::dohh:


----------



## emera35

Well, everything seems to be ok. Had an internal (ouch) and my cervix is totally closed and exactly as it should be. I am having regular contractions still, but baby's heartbeat is completely stable and strong, and the contractions are definitely less intense than they were. They think the gastritis has irritated my uterus and thats why this is happening. Exactly the same thing that happened with my son. Hopefully though my body knows its not time yet! Still quite scared overall, but nothing is going to happen for the time being. They want to monitor me overnight, then hopefully if things calm down i can go home and be on bed rest.


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww so sweet Mrs Cupcake :kiss::hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Mitch (shhhhh still think you're joining me on team blue :haha:)


----------



## Glowstar

emera35 said:


> Well, everything seems to be ok. Had an internal (ouch) and my cervix is totally closed and exactly as it should be. I am having regular contractions still, but baby's heartbeat is completely stable and strong, and the contractions are definitely less intense than they were. They think the gastritis has irritated my uterus and thats why this is happening. Exactly the same thing that happened with my son. Hopefully though my body knows its not time yet! Still quite scared overall, but nothing is going to happen for the time being. They want to monitor me overnight, then hopefully if things calm down i can go home and be on bed rest.

Sending you huge :hugs: and vibes to your uterus to calm the hell down!!! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> Awwww so sweet Mrs Cupcake :kiss::hugs:
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Mitch (shhhhh still think you're joining me on team blue :haha:)

Funny...you and ft think its a boy....i sort of hope you are right.....its going to be sooooo weird that they can tell us what sex it is (hopefully if a good shot :haha:)

Getting excited now.

Glad everything is ok emera...get plenty of rest and hope your uterus calms down very soon x x :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake thats adorable! but you KNOW i wanna see the lip photo now..... :rofl:..... pleeeeassssssssseeeeee xxxxx

night night mitch - :) update us asap tomo as soon as can :dance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Good news Emera, hope you get a good nights rest and it settles down. Relieved you're both ok. 
Good luck tomorrow Mitch! 
Night all x


----------



## citymouse

Emera, glad the bubba is safe! Hope your contractions go away. :hugs:


----------



## waula

oh emera - glad all is ok... internals are NOT pleasant are they! :nope: sending you and your little family lots of love and hope your uterus calms down and your gastritis is getting better... :hugs:
xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

emera that is GREAT news - rest easy hunni :hugs:

night all :sleep:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

glad to hear nothing dramatic is happening emera

good luck mitch for the scan!

and FT no im not showing the freaky lip photo so there! lol

im off to bed too. my back is still killing me and im v tired

night night :kiss:


----------



## citymouse

Well I've been awake for 7 hours... It must be bedtime! :sleep:


----------



## lauraclili

Emera, I'm so glad that things are ok. Hopefully you'll feel better really soon.

xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

jjust popping in to let you know were in hosp. not doin too great but hoping for a settled nighthope youre all ok xx


----------



## lauraclili

Amy - I hope things are going ok with you. Sending some hugs and best wishes. 

xxx


----------



## tiggerz

emera35 said:


> :cry: I'm having regular contractions. Just waiting for the taxi to take me to delivery suite for monitoring. Please say some prayers for bumpy.

Saying prayers for you and I am hoping everything settles down. The same thing happened to me with my first baby - I was rushed into hospital at 26 wks with contractions but all turned out ok and he was born @41wks!!!

Thinking of you sweetheart ((hugs))


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- I'm happy to hear that things are a little less tense. You have been on my mind all afternoon!

Amy- Oh no. Please take it easy. :hugs: :hugs: Tell the doctors and nurses that they are required to pamper you or else they'll have a whole bunch of March Mamas on their backs! In the meantime, I'm sending you lots of hugs and prayers. 

Cupcake- I love the profile pic. Beautiful! I have a skeleton looking shot from my last scan. I think it's kinda freaky too. :wacko:

Mitch- I hope to see a team posting by the time I get to work tomorrow. :) We need to know what we're having. 

CM- 7 hours sounds like a reasonably long day. :) Nighty night.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congrats to all the ladies that had their scan and found out they were team pink or blue, and congrats on the great scans of the team yellowers! 

Emera- Glad everything has been sorted and make sure you take it easy!

Amy- I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you...


----------



## citymouse

Amy :hugs:


----------



## kymied

I was told the flu shot/jab was safe at anytime so I got mine early and the kiddo is growing just fine.

At my ultrasound the baby had his legs tucked under him so the tech had me empty my bladder and he did a summersault and started waving his arms about. And we got a clear view of the bits!

About the whole looking pregnant suddenly thing: I think it started this weekend, at this point I have only a slight waist indent when it was significant one Friday. I slept like crap last night, woke up a good dozen times. Even with my new pillow! I'm going to have to find a new position tonight. 

I'm still not feeling any movement that I know of. 

I'm over the moon about my little dude. I showed all my coworkers the pictures and got tons of "congrats" and "boys are the best"s. Cupcake - they gave us a picture of him head on, it's really freaky, you can see his eye sockets, sort of nose and sort of mouth, really alien like. I'm wicked happy about it even if my husband doesn't like any of the names I picked out. He likes Jedediah. Seriously?!

I've been exploring the baby clothes on ebay and keep finding "twin boy lots" and thinking of Wondertwins.

Sending lots of hugs for Amy and Emera. I hope your scares are just scares. Lets keep those beautiful bumps where they are a while longer!


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, when I hear Jedediah, I think of the Duggars, if that gives you a place to start from in your counter-argument.


----------



## newfielady

emera and amy - get better soon ladies. I'm thinking of you.
Kymied- Congrats on the :blue: (not sure if I've already said that or not :wacko:)
citymouse - Duggars is right where I went too. :dohh: And a 7 hour day sounds like a good day to me :thumbup: I've been awake for 12 hours now so I think I'll head to bed. We're supposed to get a wicked storm tomorrow so I will be lazing inside all day tomorrow. 
Night all.


----------



## kymied

I told him that! I said all the kids are J bible names and most are spelled wrong. He just said "What do you have against bible names?" I don't have anything against bible names I'm just don't want to think that's the only source.


----------



## sandy28

Amy hugs thinking of you


----------



## blessedmomma

amy and emera :hugs:

cupcake- very cute scan pic!!!!! :happydance:

kk- yay for :pink:!!!!:flower:

mitch- i absolutely cant wait to hear tomorrow. for you its probably a few short hours away:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING LADDIES*

*emera* - how are you feeling today?

*x-amy-x -* im keeping you in my thoughts please update us when can :hugs:

*mitch *- im am LITERALLY beyond excited to see if your having :blue: or :pink: 

HUGE goodluck to all with scans - and happy newfruiting to some of us as well :dance:
....cant wait to see what i am.....


----------



## firsttimer1

Cantaloupe! WOWWWEEEEEEEE :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Well, everything seems to be ok. Had an internal (ouch) and my cervix is totally closed and exactly as it should be. I am having regular contractions still, but baby's heartbeat is completely stable and strong, and the contractions are definitely less intense than they were. They think the gastritis has irritated my uterus and thats why this is happening. Exactly the same thing that happened with my son. Hopefully though my body knows its not time yet! Still quite scared overall, but nothing is going to happen for the time being. They want to monitor me overnight, then hopefully if things calm down i can go home and be on bed rest.

Thats a relief :flower: Hope you have lots of help at home, so you can get the rest :hugs:



x-amy-x said:


> jjust popping in to let you know were in hosp. not doin too great but hoping for a settled nighthope youre all ok xx

Oh no Amy :hugs: Hope everything is Ok ~ Thinking of you :flower:



firsttimer1 said:


> Cantaloupe! WOWWWEEEEEEEE :dance:

:wohoo:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning laddies.....sleepless night :wacko:........

But i see my bubba in less than an hour...thinking of having a choccy bar full of sugar to wake him/her up for the photo opportunity.

Fingers crossed for me laddies :thumbup:

P.s. sorry amy......hope everythings ok x x x


----------



## Glowstar

I'm waiting with bated breath Mitch!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> Morning laddies.....sleepless night :wacko:........
> 
> But i see my bubba in less than an hour...thinking of having a choccy bar full of sugar to wake him/her up for the photo opportunity.
> 
> Fingers crossed for me laddies :thumbup:
> 
> x

:wohoo: :baby: :yipee: :baby: :dance: :baby: :happydance: :baby: :wohoo:

Im so very excited for you 


:pink: or :blue: :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, laddies... It's 1am here and I'm up for the moment. I can't seem to get comfortable tonight. Any time I lean, reach, or twist even minutely, I get a feeling like there is, oh, say, a little person shoving her feet into the side of my uterus and my ligaments. 

I'm pretty sure her head is on the left, and when I went to lay on my left side, I felt these little pangs on my right side... As if some tiny person didn't feel like being upside down and decided to show it by kicking.

Had a proper kick today, my fingers were resting on my belly and it made them jump! 

So it's setting up to be a long night... Yawn.


----------



## firsttimer1

c'mouse - im so sorry your up hun BUT it is soooooo cool that you are now so definately feeling your little one. I know its a pain but i cant wait to be SURE lol x

can you try counting sheep? or naming every president of the USA starting with current one going backwards? Or name every baby you know of who has NOT been described at least ONCE by its mother as a little nightmare?

when i want to sleep i wake up my OH and ask him to tell me about his job (its in I.T.....)

xxx


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> or naming every president of the USA starting with current one going backwards? xxx

That should do the trick! :sleep: :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> when i want to sleep i wake up my OH and ask him to tell me about his job (its in I.T.....)
> 
> xxx

:rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> when i want to sleep i wake up my OH and ask him to tell me about his job (its in I.T.....)
> 
> xxx


LOL!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha: That made me giggle this morning!! Thanks!!


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning Laddies!

Just a quick post to say I'm thinking about you Amy - really hope all is going ok, I have everything crossed for you hon xx

Mitch - good luck for today - so excited to see if you're on team :blue: or team :pink:!!!!!! i going for :blue:!!! 

xx


----------



## loolindley

Morning Laddies!!!

Just had a fantastic lay in. OH walked the dogs then bought me hot choc and buttered crumpets to bed before he went to work. Lush! Lush! Lush! Now, what to do with the rest of my day off!

Emera, I am pleased to see that things seemed to have calmed down, and I really hope they stay that way. No more drama please, I can't deal with it!

Amy, I am so sorry to hear something has happened, and I am hoping desperately that everything will be ok. Take care, and trust the professionals. :hugs:

Mitch, Have a FANTASTIC scan! I can't wait to see what flavour your bundle is! 

Well, AFM I've not been on much because work is draining me completely, but I'm not going to go on about it as it's my 2 days ofF! Huzzah!

I cracked a tooth on Sunday, it's at the back, so not noticeable, but it's my own fault. I have a double tongue piercing, which I really should have grown up and taken out years ago, but never did....well after biting hard on it on Sunday, I now wish I had taken it out! :rofl: Will I never learn?!!?!?!? (apparently not, as they are both still in my tongue!).

I am still not feeling the baby move (though we got the doppler out for the first time on Sunday, and heard it's gorgeous little heartbeat!!!), so this morning, I decided to take things into my own hands. Literally. My belly is doing what FT's was doing and it bigger on one side, and so hard (just on the one side). Anyway, I had a grab, and could feel stuff!!!!!! Not sure what stuff, but it was definitely something/one! Marvellous!!!!

Last night I had a dream that my puppy was having a wee on the bed, and woke up telling her off, and gave her a smack. It turns out, that I was telling off my OH, and smacking him!!! :rofl: The puppy doesn't even sleep in the same room as us!!! :rofl:

Hope you all have a lovely day. xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all, half way through officially today, although randomly FT your % shows as 51%! Excited to be a melon!
Scan tomorrow, and i must be thinking about it as I had a weird baby dream last night, the first in a while. I had a girl and was trying to wash her - my mum insisted on putting her in a baby bath but i'd read that you shouldn;t do that in the first few days but couldn't find any cotton wool! Was a bit random and clearly another anxiety based dream!

Can't wait to hear Mitch's news!


----------



## Glowstar

Ha ha...how many of us are sat hear refreshing this thread ofr a MITCH update!!! :haha::blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - yep; im glad im not the only one living in a world of lopsided tummies and freaky dreams about weeing dogs!!!

lozza - lets go with 51%..... heehee

glow - mitch will keep us hanging. she is evil like that ;) JOKING! she better tell us :pink: or :blue: andd not have changed her mind :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

She wouldn't dare!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

OK she's got 9 minutes to report back :haha::haha: that's an hour for her scan :haha::haha:


----------



## loolindley

Oh my god, i'm sure I remember on the last scan that she went shopping after and was AGES reporting back! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Glowstar said:


> OK she's got 9 minutes to report back :haha::haha: that's an hour for her scan :haha::haha:

If it's anything like my hospital, she might still be in the waiting room!


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> Oh my god, i'm sure I remember on the last scan that she went shopping after and was AGES reporting back! :haha:

ACTUALLY..... THINK THAT WAS ME....... :blush: i had 12week scan at 10am and reported back to you all at 6pm! OH THE SHAME!!!! forgive me...... :kiss:

:rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

loolindley said:


> Oh my god, i'm sure I remember on the last scan that she went shopping after and was AGES reporting back! :haha:

:shock::shock::brat::brat:


----------



## Glowstar

PS FT I have changed my mind and think you are team :blue:....just thought i'd throw that out there :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - how come???? wow im getting alot of :blue: guesses..... if this is a girl now i will be knocked for six! but i dont know why haha x


----------



## Glowstar

I'm basing it on your last scan piccy :winkwink:


----------



## lauraclili

I think your bump is blue too FT :D


----------



## firsttimer1

so you think you saw a WILLY!!!!!! :rofl:

my husband had a good look in that area and didnt see anything so is now 100% sure he is winning the bet (weve bet £50 on the gender)...... im pleased to know your on my side :rofl:

(laura too? wowza - surely im having a boy lol - imagine how suprised i will be if its a :pink: ! )


----------



## Nicnak282

God, i really, really,REALLY want my scan now too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :brat::brat::ninja::ninja::sulk::sulk:

Sorry laddies...just feeling SOOOOOO impatient today and this week seems to be dragging!!! :nope: Perhaps I should try and do some work, hmmmm..perhaps not! 

C'mon Mitch...tell us - I need to live vicariously today!!! :haha:

PS FT i also think you're having a :blue: !!! 

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

nicnak - instead of working have a :sleep: ... i get rid of houuuurrrrsssss doing that :rofl:

omg another :blue: guess? i may as well have just found out yesterday :rofl: My poor OH is going to be sooo suprised when our little boy comes out :rofl:

right where is mitch. the dsuspense is killing me. bet she is aggggesssss :brat:


----------



## lauraclili

I'm awaiting the news Mitch... :pink: or :blue: :haha: 

You think you've got a long time to wait Niknak - mine isn't until the 11th of November! I'm going to be 22 weeks by then!


----------



## Glowstar

lauraclili said:


> I'm awaiting the news Mitch... :pink: or :blue: :haha:
> 
> You think you've got a long time to wait Niknak - mine isn't until the 11th of November! I'm going to be 22 weeks by then!

You can wait it out with me...mine is the 10th November...I'll be 20+1. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

lauraclili said:


> You think you've got a long time to wait Niknak - mine isn't until the 11th of November! I'm going to be 22 weeks by then!

Jeez Laura!!!! Sorry for moaning hon...YOU WIN!! We'll be totally :brat::hissy::brat::hissy: by the time ours come around! Are you hoping to find out or are you another of these amazingly patient saints on team :yellow: ? :haha: 

I think FT's advice to :sleep: the time away is a good one...hmmmmm..perhaps a little snooze wouldn't hurt...:winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning laddies......I am back!!! Had to drive into my office straight after scan so couldny update....

So.....shall I leave you in suspense a little longer.....maybe we decided on Team Yellow!!??? So glowstar, FT and now Nicnak have gone for :blue:....anymore guesses???? :happydance:


----------



## MsCrow

Oi! Mitch!

I can see you there!

Thanking people's posts.....

Spill!


----------



## Nicnak282

Mitch.......SPILL!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

Pretty PLEEEEEEAASSSE!! :flower:

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Mitch - I think :pink: Now tell us!!! :rofl: 

I'm staying team :yellow: ... I think!


----------



## firsttimer1

arrgghhhhhhh


----------



## loolindley

I'm going to go :blue: Mitch. x


----------



## firsttimer1

this is sooooooooooooooooooooo not funny!!!


----------



## Nicnak282

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....! Hormones are starting......!!!!!! :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:

:winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - SPILL!!!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

Ha! FT, she has us exactly where she wants us!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

SHE IS LOVING THIS, GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

right. what can we do. mmmmmmmm.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch i can see you at the bottom of the page viewing this thread!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

MICHELLE!!! Sunday name is getting used now :brat:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm guessing blue!


----------



## Nicnak282

Right....WHATEVER...think I'll toddle off and have a :sleep:...it's not like we were THAT interested anyway....

*Dum, dum, dum* twiddling thumbs...


----------



## firsttimer1

yer maybe we should all just ignore mitch now.......... so what else is going on? i bought a nice new nail varnish today.


----------



## wouldluvabub

hhmmm... I think its a blue bump mitch.. Thats my guess..

Just wanted to add that one of my sisters friends today told me to lift up my top when the baby kicks and see if I can see anything as he stops when i touch it and guess what.... I CAN SEE MY BELLY MOVE WITH THE KICKS!!! So cute and exciting.. DH might not be able to feel the little bugger but at least he can see him now :) Everyone else should try if they haven't already! Can't believe I didn't think of this on my own lol..


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> SHE IS LOVING THIS, GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> right. what can we do. mmmmmmmm.

Mmmmmm. I could go for a Maccy D's!


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> yer maybe we should all just ignore mitch now.......... so what else is going on? i bought a nice new nail varnish today.

Oooh, what colour? Please don't say pink, blue or even bloody yellow!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## loolindley

Right, I'm going for a pre dinner nap as we are OBVIOUSLY not getting any news here!


----------



## loolindley

Unless you want to share before I go?......


----------



## wouldluvabub

Nicnak282 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> yer maybe we should all just ignore mitch now.......... so what else is going on? i bought a nice new nail varnish today.
> 
> Oooh, what colour? Please don't say pink, blue or even bloody yellow!!! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

hahaha :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

I got a nice new nail varnish yesterday too FT. A Maybeline one....was actually a freebie with their foundation :winkwink:

I'm going to a Halloween party on Saturday night...me and OH are going as Velma and Shaggy from Scooby doo :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

wouldluvabub said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> yer maybe we should all just ignore mitch now.......... so what else is going on? i bought a nice new nail varnish today.
> 
> Oooh, what colour? Please don't say pink, blue or even bloody yellow!!! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, I just got that :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Soooooo sorry....

I was allowing to hang on for a little while but not 2 pages worth....my HR manager came over for a chat about some stuff so had to hide BnB page :haha:....I feel bad now!!!

Well seems my little gender disappointment question was very apt cos we are definately.................................

:pink::pink::pink::pink: (but only one of them).

I asked the sonographer not to tell us until he had checked everything over, measurements were fine and all good...then tell us the sex...which he did. Lovely bloke :thumbup:. Well I was shocked but actually felt fine (I think the little gender panic and your advice the last couple of days really helped). Before he said it was a girl...he asked if we had names etc.....he pointed out the labia and said definately a girl and he would be VERY surprised if anything else popped out :haha:.

I cried when he said girl....then blubbed out that I really thought I wanted a boy but was soooo happy. Now a feel a little shellshocked but in a good way. I am by no means a girlie girl and was worried about that but am very happy. My parents are going to be soooo happy - they already have 3 grandsons and I was convinced boys were prevalent in our family. 

So there you go and apologies - I did not mean to make you hang on


----------



## firsttimer1

the nail varnish is coral - its prob the most exciting news we will today....... lol

glow - your costumes sound GREAT. my oh is going as a tombstone and im going as a 17th century murder victim on saturday night..... cant wait!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch thats GREAT!!!!! another :pink: !!!!!

so how are you feeling shocked right now? 

im probably the opposite to you.... i keep having to tell myself that i want a boy as much as a girl..... and when i think about it i really do (as would love one of each) - but i have to admit the thought of having a little girl makes me a tad more excited... :shrug:

so all your measurements etc were ok? did you both enjoy it? :dance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch, hooray for everything being ok!!!! 
Give it some time to sink in and remember not all girls have to be girly - if we have a girl I'm avoiding pink as far as possible!
Great news anyway xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Well...I suppose we forgive you Mitch!!!!! :flower:

BRILLIANT NEWS...SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!! :pink:

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin: 

So glad all healthy and well - go shopping missus!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

yay for pink bump mitch!


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww Mitch.....a little girl :pink::pink::pink: so precious. I've got 2 daughters and adore them :winkwink: 

I'm not a girly girl either so don't even worry about that. We had a girls name picked...might as well tell you all now we are having a boy....it was Heidi Ava. My other daughters are Hayley and Emily. 

ANYHOO - so very pleased that all is well and your little poppet is doing grand :kiss::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am really chuffed....hubby says we have to have another one now :haha:. He was happy whichever way it went but he knows I was a little more keen on a boy.....but what is great is that we had the boys first name and middle name decided....job done! Girls we have a couple of ideas but I am now excited about choosing that. 

Defo avoid pink - nursery will stay yellow and green as before. 

Measurements were spot on....I dashed into the house to quickly change and then off to office so left my folder and photos there....will post them up later. All I remember is femur 33.9mm :haha:

I am in a daze :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

13 :pink: vs 10 :blue: now! :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh btw boys name was Daniel James......which I may well use one day in the future - who knows :winkwink:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey Mitch

Congratulations :)

Don't sweat it about not being a girly-girl. I'm not either and whatever we have, we'll still take it bird watching, building dens and we'll make mud pies. You don't have to be uber pink to feel ok about it. 

She will however be an utter princess in your family :)


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Me too.....5 weeks and 2 days.....due 12th March (I think).
> Wasnt really experiencing many symptoms - or so I thought ha ha....I can put down the spotting last week to implantation spotting...hindsight a wonderful thing :thumbup:
> A bit of cramping the last couple of days....was really worried about to start period but not sign yeah!!!! Calmed down today but has been replaced by extreme tiredness in the afternoon and feeling of nausea.....
> Midwife called me today which made it all sound very real.....she is coming to see me 11th August (9 weeks) and scan 29th August (12 weeks)....seems ages away
> Mx

mitch do you remember writing the post above when you were just 5 weeks along?? :hugs: How time flies!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh my FT.....I did look back through postings to work out when I joined this group a couple of weeks ago and it was in the first dozen pages.....time does fly indeed. Just cant believe we are half way....but no more scans!!! :nope:

x x


----------



## firsttimer1

yes i admit thats a bit worrying... BUT no more scans means no complications.... which is a good thing. and we have dopplers fore reassurance!!! :hugs:

i hope amy is okay.... hope she gets to update us later and tell us that all is fine.... x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch i was thinking; you want a boy.... i want a girl..... why dont we just swap???
:rofl:

no one will know! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch i was thinking; you want a boy.... i want a girl..... why dont we just swap???
> :rofl:
> 
> no one will know! :rofl:

I actually said that to the girl at work 3 weeks ahead of me but she wasnt really up for it.....so yeah I'm in :haha::haha::haha:......

Only kidding...the more I think about it the more content I feel. I just messaged hubby and we both agree that knowing either way what it is somehow makes in more real....I know thats weird....but I suppose it suits us :thumbup:. I am sooo impatient I would never wait:nope:...you are very patient laddies who do....I just have to keep secret for another 4 1/2 months :wacko:

FT - I think you are having a boy too.....but remember there were far more guesses for boy for me on here too:winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

haha thats true - maybe my little man will turn out to be a little girl! ;)

im just happy that you had a healthy scan as thats the main thing - you will LOVE having a girl :)

sucks your back at work though!

im struggling to work ffrom home today (clearly as im always on here) as i just want to look at baby and christmas stuff!!!

NAUGHTY ME!


----------



## wouldluvabub

FT- I think you should add the telly to our group name like March Mummas 2012! 13 pink 10 blue and _yellow bumps..


----------



## firsttimer1

i think thats a great idea. BUT i will wait until were nearly at the end of november... otherwise updating it will be a nightmare LOL :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

I like that idea wouldluvabub! I can never keep up now my brain doesn't work! 

Congratulations on team :pink: Mitch!


----------



## firsttimer1

ive updated the title luvbub!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ha ha fair enough! You know what will be interesting, to find out how many, if any of the ladies that have found out gender end up with the opposite to what they were told.. I wonder what the odds are.. There are so many of us I am assuming it would be highly likely at least 1 of us will have been told wrong.. Or do you think the technology is more advanced now so less mistakes..???


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmm well there is definately a lady on 2nd tri who was told girl at 16 weeks then boy at 20 weeks..... and one lady (cant remember which forum) had a baby boy after being told at 20wks girl!!!

so who knows :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

I thought we had more boys recently so i'm surprised girls are still in the lead!


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i thought the boys were leading too - but it seems :pink: s are!


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats Mitch!!!!!!! :pink: Fortunately I was sleeping during all of your mean teasing, so I was greeted this morning with the news straight away. :thumbup:

Still no news from Amy? :(

I have an appointment and scan this morning (in about an hour). In addition to the normal stuff, they'll take some blood for the quad screening today. Have any of you had that? If so, how long did it take for results to come back? They never did an NT screen with me (apparently the results are really inaccurate with twins), so this will be the first time I've been assessed for any risks. I'm a little nervous about it.


----------



## firsttimer1

ive not had it wondertwins but please dont worry - everything will be fine :hugs:

Update us later :) xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> :pink::pink::pink::pink: (but only one of them).

:happydance: Congrats on your healthy little Girl :pink:



firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Me too.....5 weeks and 2 days.....due 12th March (I think).
> Wasnt really experiencing many symptoms - or so I thought ha ha....I can put down the spotting last week to implantation spotting...hindsight a wonderful thing :thumbup:
> A bit of cramping the last couple of days....was really worried about to start period but not sign yeah!!!! Calmed down today but has been replaced by extreme tiredness in the afternoon and feeling of nausea.....
> Midwife called me today which made it all sound very real.....she is coming to see me 11th August (9 weeks) and scan 29th August (12 weeks)....seems ages away
> Mx
> 
> mitch do you remember writing the post above when you were just 5 weeks along?? :hugs: How time flies!!!Click to expand...

Aww ~ How sweet of you to dig this out :friends:



mitchnorm said:


> Just cant believe we are half way....but no more scans!!! :nope:
> 
> x x

Unless you book a private scan :winkwink: Think I will have one :cloud9:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch - A :pink: Awesome!!!!!! I know that whatever flavour you were you would be over the moon! Congratulations! xxxx

Wondertwins, I had those bloods taken when I was 16 weeks, and was told that the results were rushed through if there was a high risk of Downs so that you could make a decision about having an amnio etc, but was told no news is good news. I got a letter about a week and a half after the bloods to say everything was hunky dory. xx


----------



## buttonnose82

Update on our appointment yesterday with fetal medicine :)

The consultant who scanned us yesterday saw the problem but didn't feel it was to the degree the woman saw on thursday (they screen in different ways which seems crazy too me!) anyway, baby looks great in every other way just on the small side but saying that, noah was only 6lb 15 at 2 days before my due date, so I might just not make big babies. We both had blood taken for genetic screening (mainly CF) and I had blood taken for infection screen, we were offered an amnio but declined as she said the risk of m/c was 1 in 100 which is way too high for me and to be honest, even if baby had downs it would change a thing too us, so now it is just a case of waiting for blood results and then waiting until baby is born.. I do feel a little more positive now though


----------



## wondertwins

That's great news, Button! I'm glad you got a little reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

button that is GREAT :hugs: lots of love you, your OH and LO xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

buttonnose82 said:


> Update on our appointment yesterday with fetal medicine :)
> 
> The consultant who scanned us yesterday saw the problem but didn't feel it was to the degree the woman saw on thursday (they screen in different ways which seems crazy too me!) anyway, baby looks great in every other way just on the small side but saying that, noah was only 6lb 15 at 2 days before my due date, so I might just not make big babies. We both had blood taken for genetic screening (mainly CF) and I had blood taken for infection screen, we were offered an amnio but declined as she said the risk of m/c was 1 in 100 which is way too high for me and to be honest, even if baby had downs it would change a thing too us, so now it is just a case of waiting for blood results and then waiting until baby is born.. I do feel a little more positive now though

You must feel so relieved :hugs:

Very pleased for you :flower:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Laddies, 

FT - Paranormal Activity 3 was good. The beginning was a little silly but then it got scary fast! I am not planning on seeing it again in the near future, I woke up last night and was afraid to look at the bedroom door incase it opened on it's own! lol.

Emera - Glad things are ok for you at the moment.

Amy - I hope things are going better at the hospital this morning, praying for you and your lo :hugs:

Mitch - Congrats on the little :pink:, so happy for you!

As for me, I am today a sweetpotato! Happy newfruiting to those Wednesday'ers. I will post my belly photos to show you how much I've grown in the last two weeks! The first picture is from 12 weeks, the second is from 16 weeks and the last is from today.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









18 weeks.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - think i will give the film a miss then and stick with my twilight style horrors :rofl:

GREAT progression photos hun! x


----------



## loolindley

Button nose, I am so pleased that everything is ok. :hugs:

Joanna, nice bump progression!!! SUCH a difference!!!

I wont be going to see any scary films!!! I had to hide behind a pillow at Scream :rofl: I am such a wuss!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Ladies.. big difference eh? 

FT - Yes, stick to the Twilight style horrors, my favourite too.


----------



## pristock230

Mitch - So glad for Team pink! I knew you would be ok with either outcome as someone who went through it it's hard to explain the feelings you have.

Button - Great news! 

You gals are too funny sometimes! I'm glad I was sleeping during it all cause I know I couldn't keep up! lol - I am fruitifed today (not sure what I am until I post but I know it's bigger!). 7 more days until my scan - this is torture!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

PRISTOCK IT WILL fly BY!

Ive just booked the Thai Orchid ffor myself and OH to have a romantic night out on friday :blush: we are celebrating the scan, being 50% through pregnancy, the end of my birmingham trianing madness - and having been together for six years

cant wait - love thai! :dance: so much to celebrate.... feel so lucky :kiss:


----------



## newfielady

Pristock- I am watching your countdown with baited breath. Every time I see it I think, only _ more days until my scan too! :winkwink:
Joanna - I can not WAIT to see Paranormal Activity 3. I got kinda jealous of you last night :blush: so I watched Paranormal Activity 1, by myself, in the dark. ... ..... :dohh: That was a stupid idea, :rofl: Spooked myself out.
Amy- hoping everything is alright.
Mitch - Congrats on the pink bump. I had a good laugh at everyone trying to get you to tell and you were off talking to your manager. :haha:
FT_ I think it's :blue: from the pic too. :thumbup:

AFM - Nothing new here. The storm doesn't seem to have hit this side the way it has hit the other side.... yet.


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - enjoy your lovely night out :happydance:...we are celebrating with the Baby Show on Saturday :haha:

Buttonose - glad things are Ok with you:hugs:

I really really really want to go shopping now but am stuck in the office.....I am not motivated to do any work and wish I had actually booked the rest of the day off :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

newfielady said:


> Mitch - Congrats on the pink bump. I had a good laugh at everyone trying to get you to tell and you were off talking to your manager. :haha:

I did feel really bad when I came back on here :haha:.....but it did make me giggle as they thought I was really being mean....as if!!!!:kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

hahahahaha you WERE mean ;)

mitch tell your boss that your tired and undder pregnancy rights you have to go home and :sleep: for a couple of hours.......... but go off and do some baby shopping! :dance:

i often think i would like a job for the government writing rights...... i would be good at that.

:rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

i cant cope , agghhhhhh trying o find somewere o live job for dh looking afer 2 sick babies who are screeming he house down while being prego and tiered now i am in a bad mood and feel bad for shouting at the girls


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time = :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd Time....I feel for you ....all I can do is send you :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> Joanna - I can not WAIT to see Paranormal Activity 3. I got kinda jealous of you last night :blush: so I watched Paranormal Activity 1, by myself, in the dark. ... ..... :dohh: That was a stupid idea, :rofl: Spooked myself out.

I actually found the movie really hard to watch. With the camera moving so much like it does in the Paranormal Activity films I felt some motion sickness. I almost left the movie at one point as I got all hot and clamy and was afraid I was going to be sick, scared the heck out of my DH who was ready to jump out the way if I puked lol. But after a few minutes of looking away from the screen I felt better and it went away. So just a warning to you all, if you get motion sickness or still suffer from morning sickness be warned of this film. lol.


----------



## Widger

Will people stop complaining about waiting for their scan please.... I'll be 21+6 when I get mine so I need all the sympathy........ :haha:

Mitch - congrats on team pink. I so thought you were having a boy, god knows why :haha:

Buttonnose, glad you had positive news


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all... Slept horribly, at some point I added heartburn to the mix, and then the garbage trucks started coming through the neighborhood beeping at about 6. Tried to sleep on the couch but no good. 

Congrats on your :pink: news, Mitch! Lol'ing at the drawn-out suspense everyone had to endure; there is some advantage to being 8 hours behind!

Wondering & worrying about Amy today. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

yer ive got amy on my mind too. i think her scan was due today as well? x


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and FT, about my movement... The solid kick was mid-afternoon yesterday so I definitely could have gotten a whole night's sleep and been happy about it, lol.

I do feel general movements, though, I'm sure of it. It's subtle but I can tell something is shifting around down there... Can't wait until DH can feel it, too! Yesterday he said, "How's the monkey?" which is the first time he's used any term of endearment about the baby. :cloud9:


----------



## lozza1uk

Im pretty sure I'm feeling movement, it's like being ticked from the inside and makes me want to scratch!
This time tomorrow i'll have had scan, hooray! (sorry Widger)


----------



## firsttimer1

yer im pretty sure im feelign it - but seems to be mostly at around 8pm onwards!


----------



## mitchnorm

My sonographer said that at the 12 week scan babies are generally very active but when it comes nearer the 20 week mark they tend to sleep alot more so I dont think we going to feel something all day....I heard in the evenings and at night is more common for movement. 

When we are moving around and more active at work it sends baby to sleep aaaaw


----------



## newfielady

I still want to see it Joanna. lol
Sorry I missed you last time buttonnose. Glad everything seems okay now. :thumbup:

Remember that storm I said we hadn't got? Well now it's snowing! :cold:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh yuck snow! I can feel it in the air here too today but I don't think it's meant to snow. Sorry winter has hit you early Newfielady.


----------



## newfielady

Thanks Joanna. It was just a bit sloppy at first and wasn't staying around but now it's _real_ snow and there's a couple cm on the ground now. :dohh: My inflatable pumpkin is getting snow covered!


----------



## wondertwins

Snow?!?! I'm jealous, newfie! We don't typically get any snow here at all. The thought of being cozy indoors and watching the snow out the window sounds so dreamy to me. 

2nd- :hugs: Sorry things are so stressful at the moment. 

AFM... I had a doctor's appointment this morning. The heartbeats sound great, and Doc says everything seems to look good. According to his magic scale, I've only gained 9 pounds??? That is definitely not true, but I'll take it. ;) The only bad news is that my doctor was very non-committal about my delivery date. I told him that DH will be in China March 12, so I really want to have them before then. Twins are considered full term at 36-37 weeks (Feb 29-March 7), and based on my reading of the Twins forum, doctor's typically induce by 37 weeks. However, mine just said, "We'll see. With a little luck they'll come before the 12th." :( 

Also, I had blood drawn for my quad screening. Results should be back by Monday.


----------



## pristock230

We are suppose to get our first snow of the season this week here in the Northeast US - just a coating but still, we are all freaking cause it's still only October! BLAH!


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- yay for :pink:!!!! girls are so much fun. i have one thats a tomboy and one thats very girly. both are so sweet in their own ways! :cloud9:

joanna- cute bump progression :winkwink:

wondertwins- i have never had the 12 week scan til this pregnancy, and only cuz im 33. all 5 before they did the triple screen at 18 weeks, which is just like quad screen with one less blood test. i dont remember how long it was for results, i think a week or less. but they only call you here if there is an issue. i think my dr's just told me things were fine at my next appt. but i could have called and got results before that if i wanted to. im sure your boys are healthy hun! :hugs:

lozza- we are both tomorrow for scans!!!! mine is 8am here, but dont know what time that is for you. cant wait to hear how your baby is:happydance:

redsox- havent seen you in a while:shrug: hoping to hear how your baby is tomorrow too! yay for scans tomorrow!!!:happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wondertwins - glad the check up at the doctors went well.

I've just check on our local weather and it isn't calling for snow anytime soon, *phew* But I know snow is on it's way soonish, it's freezing outside and we have those heavy grey clouds, which usually mean snow. Better get looking for those new snow tires to buy and have them on the car in the next few weeks.


----------



## redsox

Hi blessedmomma!!!

I am here - I have been lurking and keeping up with all of the scans! It's so exciting to see how well all of these babes have developed!!! : ) I have also been praying for those with scary moments lately. I am so glad you are doing okay Emera and hope to hear the same from Amy soon. 

Have my scan tomorrow and I am trying to remain calm. A bit nervous as we were considered at-risk (low) at the last scan, so this will be a big one. DH and I are praying that the babe is perfect and that they tell us just that tomorrow. We are firmly Team Yellow now, so no big reveal tomorrow. :winkwink:

I have definitely been having lots of movement - it can be sporadic and like Mitch said, I think baby is lulled to sleep when I am on the go during the day as it's much more common at night. But currently I am sitting at my desk and someone is having a little disco party in my belly. :dance:

This morning a woman offered me her seat on the train. She said "You are so skinny I didn't even notice until you turned to the side!" I told her that was the nicest thing I've heard all week. So nice to have strangers know you aren't just fat! It really gave me a little boost. :wacko:

Citymouse - DH has been increasingly sweet lately too and I think for the men they are just starting to get 'it.' As we start to show and they can finally (maybe) feel some kicks or movement, it becomes truly real for them. I am really enjoying his cute remarks. This morning's text "I love you both."

Cue the hormonal emotional mushiness! :flower:


----------



## lozza1uk

Aw, Redsox that is so sweet!

Blessed - my scan is at 1.40pm uk time, stayin firmly yellow!

Hope we get some snow this year, it's unusually warm at the moment!


----------



## newfielady

It's getting kinda sloppy here again now. :wacko: I lit the fire so me and hubby can cuddle up in front of the wood stove tonight with a new movie and some munchies.:munch:
Nice to hear from you redsox. I'm sure all will be okay.:hugs:

Edit:
When hubby was leaving after dinner he pulled my shirt up and gave my belly a kiss too. :blush:


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> It's getting kinda sloppy here again now. :wacko: I lit the fire so me and hubby can cuddle up in front of the wood stove tonight with a new movie and some munchies.:munch:
> Nice to hear from you redsox. I'm sure all will be okay.:hugs:
> 
> Edit:
> When hubby was leaving after dinner he pulled my shirt up and gave my belly a kiss too. :blush:

Okay Newfie your hubby's belly kiss just made me weepy at my desk!!!! Darn you hormones!!!! (Hey at least they are sweet-emosh ones as opposed to the rageful hormones of the past few weeks!)

I can't help but get super emo about the men loving on the bumps!


----------



## firsttimer1

my OH sung to my bump again and then shouted at me when i interrupted ''his time'' :rofl: he has stopped singing lionel richie which is good..... but sadly he has moved on to bryan adams.... :cry:

so in the space of one afternoon i think i now want a :blue: bump heehee - i think its because we finally have a boys name (whearas ive always had a girls name ready!)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok where are you all getting ideas for baby names? I have middle names picked out because they are family member's names but I can not for the life of me think up any good first names. I've tried to look online but find there are too many choices... it takes forever to get through the letter A names... let alone any others haha. I've thought about buying a baby naming book, maybe that will help to narrow down the search.


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna we went online and then read books and they didnt help at all.

and then one day OH randomly said a very simple name - and we both loved it.... so it will come to you :hugs:

our middle names are family names too :dance:


----------



## wondertwins

Bryan Adams? Oh, poor baby. Bring back the Lionel Richie! My DH has been sweet today too. (Or at least it's sweet for him! :haha:) He still seems scared to touch my belly, so we don't have any of that going on, but I forgot to send him my weekly update of the babies' development including fruit comparisons, so he asked for it. :)

Joanna- I am stuck on names. We've decided to skip middle names, and I'm still having a tough time. However, this is a really cool resource, and it's well-researched. I love the Namipedia section. https://www.babynamewizard.com/

FT- In the tally of pink, blue and yellow bumps, you have listed 11 yellows. Are those March Mamas who don't know? Or March Mamas who are committed to being yellow? I'm just curious how much the numbers may change over the next month. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Maybe once we find out the gender it will be a little easier because we can focus on one set of names. I try and narrow down the search by looking at different origins of names... DH and I both have Scottish origins, so I've tried to look at Scottish names but I haven't got far. Baby naming is harder than I thought, good thing we have lots of time still lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

I am quite excited about thinking of more girls names....have two first names we like... i want a family members name as middle name but not the main middle name so little one may end up with a first name and two middle names :thumbup:

I think my hubbys getting far more engaged as i have really started to show....noted by him when last night he simply went 'blimey' :haha:....i said he has to say nice things (he didnt mean it horribly of course)


----------



## mitchnorm

UK laddies.....this months Pregnancy and birth magazine has a free book of boys and girls names....not masses of them but quite good. Btw this is the first baby mag i have bought :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wondertwins - great name website, I like how you can narrow down the searches to genres you like. I will have to look at it more later, I'm 'supposed' to be working right now as I am at work haha.


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox and lozza- tomorrow is coming fast!!!!!! im getting so excited!:happydance:

my DH is always a mush about our babies. with our first he kissed my belly every day while at lunch, but now im too busy for that while he is here. :haha: he does talk to the baby every time we are pregnant and its so precious. they all absolutely love their daddy and he is so great with them :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats on the pink bump mitch!

anyone else going to post their scan photos?

on the names front, we def have our boy name but i need inspiration for our girl name. we have one but we are open to suggestions!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

btw the UK ladies, if you are a member of HIPP baby food baby club they are giving away free £10 voucher for Mamas and Papas. I got my free voucher today. There is a minimum £20 spend to redeem which is pretty easy in M&P!

i think i am going to buy my crib mattress and sheets using the voucher.


----------



## lozza1uk

My DH keeps calling me "baby and bump" as he keeps seeing me on here!

Kept getting 2 stamps at the coffee bar today, the guy is stamping once for me and once for the baby! Means I'll get my free tea faster!

Currently on a train home from London, some old drunk guy just wobbled over and fell on my laptop, missing me which was fine but then he proceeded to spit all over me while apologising. Think he might have been drunk, anyway I spent the next 10 mins trying to wash my hands, yuk!


----------



## citymouse

Aw, lozza, that's so cute of him!


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake - thanks 

Here is one of my scan pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111026-00025.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Aw, lozza, that's so cute of him!

i guess you mean DH and not the drunken old guy for the spitting? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## citymouse

LOL, I mean the guy at the coffee place giving her extra stamps for the baby!

Don't get me wrong, disgusting drunk old men are adorable, but...

All right, laddies, I'm off to visit my friend and her baby!


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Aw, lozza, that's so cute of him!
> 
> i guess you mean DH and not the drunken old guy for the spitting? :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## waula

oh my gosh mitch.... i've just seen on the front page... a GIRLY!!!!!! woooo!!! congratulations...now to catch up properly xxx


----------



## newfielady

mitchnorm said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Aw, lozza, that's so cute of him!
> 
> i guess you mean DH and not the drunken old guy for the spitting? :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I was assuming the same thing :rofl:
Redsox - sorry to make you weepy but glad you enjoyed the sentiment. I think it's so sweet. All these "big tough men" and now singing to, rubbing, kissing and anything else they can think of our belly's. It's also funny because it's the only time _we_ smile when our men rub our getting bigger by the minute stomach. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

cute photo mitch! its clearer than mine, your hospital must have a good scanner!

and cute guy for giving your baby extra coffee stamps and yay for free coffee/tea faster

and gross to the guy spitting! yuk. 

the lady with maternity tights - how did you get on with them in the end? im sat here with black winter tights slowly cutting me in half. i think i need some maternity ones!


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins said:


> Bryan Adams? Oh, poor baby. Bring back the Lionel Richie! My DH has been sweet today too. (Or at least it's sweet for him! :haha:) He still seems scared to touch my belly, so we don't have any of that going on, but I forgot to send him my weekly update of the babies' development including fruit comparisons, so he asked for it. :)
> 
> Joanna- I am stuck on names. We've decided to skip middle names, and I'm still having a tough time. However, this is a really cool resource, and it's well-researched. I love the Namipedia section. https://www.babynamewizard.com/
> 
> FT- In the tally of pink, blue and yellow bumps, you have listed 11 yellows. Are those March Mamas who don't know? Or March Mamas who are committed to being yellow? I'm just curious how much the numbers may change over the next month. :)

just those commited to :yellow: as i assume others will find out :)


----------



## lozza1uk

MrsCupcake, that was me, they were comfortable in that they didn't dig in, but I never dis work out the right way, so just a bit annoying at times! Am going to read the box now I'm back home!


----------



## firsttimer1

great scan pic of your baby girl mitch :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> cute photo mitch! its clearer than mine, your hospital must have a good scanner!
> 
> and cute guy for giving your baby extra coffee stamps and yay for free coffee/tea faster
> 
> and gross to the guy spitting! yuk.
> 
> the lady with maternity tights - how did you get on with them in the end? im sat here with black winter tights slowly cutting me in half. i think i need some maternity ones!

I got some in H and M....they are really comfy and a good price. However not quite as nice and smooth looking on the legs...if that makes sense. I usually have m and s non-mat ones which are less 'patchy'

The pics are quite clear this time..not so much as 12 weeks


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies - as im a food hygiene trianer this is a little embarrassing but i have a Q about pate. 

I get that pate which contains liver or organs is harmful due to listeria risk.... but why is other pate 9with no liver etc) harmful? i cant figure it out. and what if i heat it?

I only ask as its our traditional christmas day starter. :blush:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hmm... no idea FT. i think pate would melt if heated up. why dont you try something else?

our starter is always prawn cocktail and i think i will have that anyway!


----------



## wondertwins

Hmmmm. Not sure, FT. I'm generally of the mind that so long as you cook something long enough, it will be safe to eat! :haha: (Although the thought of pate generally makes me :sick:). Actually, I just looked it up and found this:

Pate: Refrigerated pate or meat spreads should be avoided because they may contain the bacteria listeria. Canned pate, or shelf-safe meat spreads can be eaten.

So, I think you'll be fine so long as you cook the germs to death. :)


Still no Amy? :(


----------



## firsttimer1

thats odd i owuld have thought canned is worse. Pate shouldnt melt if i heat it so i may just buy really good quality pate and heat it up - and only have a little (with no liver etc in). 

cupcake - yep we either have pate or prawn cocktail! only thing is my dad and OH dont like prawns so thought it would be nice to ALL have pate...... maybe will do both and see how feel on the day :)

no word from amy yet no...... really hope she is okay :(


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Iv'e messaged Amy to let her know your all worried. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks Laura x

Hmmm i want to read up on something baby related but im running out of topics!! :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

For those of you exploring names then https://baby-names.familyeducation.com/nametracker is very good. I'm a bit of a name snob so I'm pleased my favourite names bomb in popularity....

FT, we'll be staying on yellow.

Feelings lots of movement whenever I'm not moving. :)

Still thinking about you Amy.


----------



## firsttimer1

GREAT that your feeling movement MsCrow :)

I can feel baby right now - i always at when sitting still at this time of night :dance:


----------



## MsCrow

Yes, evenings are good just because we stop rushing about so much. I usually feel the baby on the way to work when I'm sat down on the train and usually at work when I'm at my desk. Sometimes when I get home I just lie down for a bit with my hands on my stomach and wait...not usually long. When MrC felt a flutter at the weekend I was so happy.

So glad you're feeling it too...happy cantalouping btw.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks hun :)

i think your baby is more active than mine as i dont feel mine in the morning at all - literally only late in the evening.... it must be a lazy boy baby! :rofl:


----------



## redsox

MsCrow said:


> For those of you exploring names then https://baby-names.familyeducation.com/nametracker is very good. I'm a bit of a name snob so I'm pleased my favourite names bomb in popularity....]
> 
> Ooh thanks for this - I am sort of snobby about names and our choice for a girl DIDN'T even come up on this list!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> It's the most popular name in another country, but doesn't even make the list here in the States.
> 
> Now, being Team Yellow, we need to agree on a boy's name that is equally exciting.
> 
> Also - no middle names thus far...such a hard one!
> 
> Hilariously my husband is from the South and a lot of boys there go by their middle names - I find it so confusing!
> 
> Literally, my husband forgets his first name is his first name as he has NEVER gone by it or been called it in his life. So you can be sure our first names will be the child's real given name. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Redsox - My OHs dad goes by his second name as he detests his first name xx

names are soooo hard xxx


----------



## MsCrow

FT, I think it's reassuring me, or cheering me up. Either way, now I know the feeling I'm grateful it's there a lot.

Redsox, I think the website is US which is good for you...I wish there was a UK equivalent. It took us ages to settle on a boys name, we've not budged now for weeks and it's settled. I don't think your husband is unusual, my dad's name is his middle one...the forename was just the formal one and I know in other European countries it's a similar thing. I kind of like that the middle name is just as important and not a familial afterthought.


----------



## 2nd time

ft you can always look up he ofstead report of your local school to check is fine for your lo lol i did that last night lol i like to be prepared


----------



## 2nd time

firsttimer1 said:


> Thanks hun :)
> 
> i think your baby is more active than mine as i dont feel mine in the morning at all - literally only late in the evening.... it must be a lazy boy baby! :rofl:

my little boy only moves in the evening lol but so did my last litle girl hope that helps lol you only have another 19 week of this to go ft lol lol:dohh::blush::nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

my LO is active off and on all day and i have started feeling braxton hicks pretty frequently now.


----------



## 2nd time

blessedmomma said:


> my LO is active off and on all day and i have started feeling braxton hicks pretty frequently now.

you find out tommorow wow i can wait yehh:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

2nd time said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> my LO is active off and on all day and i have started feeling braxton hicks pretty frequently now.
> 
> you find out tommorow wow i cant wait yehh:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

i wish he t button on my pc didnt keep sticking aggghhhhh


----------



## newfielady

Okay you ladies have got me wondering now. Do you feel movement frequently? I am starting to wonder if I should be feeling movement more often? And the braxton Hicks, has anyone else besides blessed felt them? I'm getting confused now. :wacko: I keep telling myself, well they're a week ahead of me.

AS for names. The middle names are people in our family that has passed and the first names are names we have heard around and likes. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

my DH is a big seinfeld fan and he got it down to only a couple hours for me by subtracting bathroom breaks, sleep, eating, etc lol. now its really only like an hour away:haha: im so glad its early. today seemed to take forever, i wouldnt have wanted to wait even half a day tomorrow. i will be able to get up and dressed, hair and make-up, and out the door :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

2ndtime- hope your stress level has come down and the girls are feeling better :hugs:

newfie- i had only felt 3-4 braxton hicks over the last couple weeks, but starting yesteray i have felt them off and on. even one in the middle of the night last night. i read that after multiple pregnancies your uterus becomes more sensitive to movement and BH, so it could just be me. i think i read somewhere that you have BH very early in pregnancy but you just cant feel them right away. mine will be painful here in a month or so and double me over. its not like that for everyone though. hope yours arent painful :flower:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Nefie- I started to get Braxton hicks at 15 weeks and being my first baby thought it was super odd, so I asked my ob and he told me it's not common to feel them so early with your first but not out of the ordinary so don't worry!! And yes I feel pretty regular movement.

As for names.. I have picked 2 boys names we like and his middle name is the same as his daddy. To find names I read movie credits, watch tv shows, read books and the newspaper.. I even look at peoples name tags in shops, then I get home and google the meaning. I go on www.babynamesworld.com and they have a tab you can click that is similar names to the one your looking at, even have similar sounding names.. I find that really helpful!

Good luck for the scans today!!!


----------



## emera35

Evening Ladies!

Finally home now, and feeling ok, but under strict orders to take it very easy (bed rest). Bit of a nightmare with Roh around. My mum is coming up tomorrow to help out. Feeling very shaken up really, and quite worried. Had lots of talk about steroid injections to help bumpy's lungs mature etc. and i have some medication to stop the contractions, which worked last night. All a bit frightening, but i think we are ok here :thumbup:

My thoughts and best wishes are with Amy though i hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Thanks alot everyone for your kind thoughts and support xxx


----------



## pristock230

emera - sorry for your scare but I am glad you are home and resting, glad the medicine worked. I know with a little one things can get very crazy so I am alos glad your mom is coming to help out! 

Takes it easy~


----------



## wouldluvabub

Glad your ok emera!!!


----------



## wondertwins

blessedmomma said:


> my DH is a big seinfeld fan and he got it down to only a couple hours for me by subtracting bathroom breaks, sleep, eating, etc lol. now its really only like an hour away:haha: im so glad its early. today seemed to take forever, i wouldnt have wanted to wait even half a day tomorrow. i will be able to get up and dressed, hair and make-up, and out the door :thumbup:

Ha ha ha!! Brilliant! :haha:


----------



## crowned

So sorry I've been absent ladies - it's been a VERY busy few days, and I have been reading when I get a chance, so I'm all caught up, but just haven't had a chance to post in a couple of days.

Had my mw appointment today, and DH came along. He hadn't heard or seen the baby since 7 weeks (don't have a Doppler, and they don't do scans until 18-20 weeks in Canada), so that was nice for him to hear it with the mw's doppler. He felt the baby move last night for the first time - we were both SO excited! It was kicking super hard, so I put his hand on my belly and he finally felt a kick. I think it's starting to feel more and more real for him now.

Ultrasound on Friday. I'm excited to see my baby and know that everything is okay. Did everyone take their OH/DH along for the 20 week ultrasound, or did you go alone?

I haven't had any Braxton Hicks yet, but I felt movement a lot earlier than most do with their first baby (mw said today that I should start feeling something soon, and I told her I'd been feeling it for the last 4 weeks already!), so maybe that's just because they haven't started yet? I'm hoping it takes a while, as I remember my mom having BH with my little sister, and they were really painful for her.


----------



## blessedmomma

good to hear from you crowned! yay for scan friday too:happydance:

my DH went with me for a couple kids, but now he stays with them while i go. he wants to go, but its equally important he takes care of the other kids since we have no family who can watch them. he gets all details before anyone else though when i get home


----------



## wouldluvabub

Seen as I hit 20 weeks today I decided to take a bump pic to show you ladies! Think I have finally popped! :happydance: Only took 20 weeks haha!



Sorry for the mess in the background! It's taken in our junk room lol!


----------



## Widger

Emera, so glad things settled down

Lovely bump pic


I've been violently sick :( feel sick again this morning and can't look after Daniel so luckily mum can come up. My husband is usually pretty flexible, the one time he can't help out and I'm ill :cry:

Anyone else had sickness bug? I'm a little worried :(


----------



## Nicnak282

Good morning all

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck to all the scan laddies today - YAY!!!!!!!!!! 

I'll be back on later to see if more pink or blue (or yellow!!) 

Emera - really glad things have settled - put your feet up hon xx

Hope Amy is ok too - thinking of her xx

Have a great day - it's dark, raining and miserable here - blah!

xx


----------



## Nicnak282

PS Widger - hope you feel better soon hon xx


----------



## lozza1uk

5 hours to go! Hardly slept last night which was no surprise, just annoying! Am definitely going to ask i what I think is movement actually is.

Newfie - I don't think I've had any braxton hicks although I'm not sure I'd realise if I did!

Emera - glad you'll get some rest.
Widger - hope you feel better soon. 

So nice to have a day off today!


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - i am confused by fb names...but bearing mind its your scan today and i remember you mentioninf something about it a while ago.....is it your birthday today?????? ;-) :happydance:

Emera - glad you feel alot better and please take it easy

Widger - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Wouldluv - that is a fantastic bump.....everyone will definate not confuse that for bloat :haha:. I still stick mine out a little to emphasise if i need to :happydance:

Well dark, miserable here but we have our heating sorted...plumber visit and £430 later but it was expected as it struggled but made it through the winter last year. As a treat we have the heating on a week or two earlier than usual this year and its still pretty mild. 

Flu jab this morning...awaiting the sore arm but hopefully no other side effects :thumbup:

Anyone else still having work motivational issues?

Oh and have discover THE best thing about finding out we are having a baby girl......we are actively choosing names....boy was decided so this is well exciting....have narrowed down to 3-4 first names...middle names decided...but still looking around just in case. Very exciting :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Emera, so glad your are home..please take it easy :hugs:

Widger, sorry you are feeling crap. I had a sore stomach last night and ended up with the runs but I'm OK today. Hope it's a 24hr thing and you feel better soon. :hugs:

Lozza - woo hoo good luck today!! :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch... Yep it is! It's the one day I have off work every year!! Thanks for the FB message x
I had no side effects from flu jab, hope you're the same!


----------



## 2nd time

another rubbish night with the girls oh well my first consultant app is in 40 min oh better get going lol wish me luck


----------



## mitchnorm

Wooooooop Lozza :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Happy birthday.....what a great day for your scan...obviously planned 

Be great to find out gender....but i think you are team yellow
...lets see if you wobble x x x

Have a fab day

Goof luck 2nd time


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck for those Ladies with scans today :baby::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm away for one day and look what happens!!!

congrats micth on your Pink bump! 

Good luck with your scan today Lozza - and Happy Birthday!


----------



## loolindley

Happy Birthday Lozza!!! :cake::cake::cake::cake: What a perfect day planned for you!!! xx

Widger, I hope you are feeling better. I haven't had anything, but it must be some sort of miracle as everyone seems to be dying in our mess room!! I make people go and sit on the other side of the room if they show signs of illness!!! Hope you are feeling better soon.

Amy, I was hoping for an update this morning, but my thoughts are still with you, and I hope everything is ok. xxx

Newfie, I'm not feeling anything yet either! I'm trying not to pay too much attention, but I did get a pain right in the centre of my lower tummy yesterday, and as there is nothing else but baby there, I guess it could have been a kick, but I don't know for sure, and I am not getting any of these 'butterflys' that you read about!!!

AFM, not a lot going on today. I am waiting in for a delievery of maternity blouses from DP's, and I just hope they fit and don't look awful. I have woken up hungry today. I swear I need to sew my mouth shut! So far this morning, I have eaten 4, yes FOUR crumpets.

Right, I am going to look on those baby name websites people have suggested.

Oh, good luck to Lozza, Redsox and anyone else with a scan or appointment today! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Getting a little nervous about my flu jab in a couple of hours now....wondering if I have made the right decision to have it. I am sure I have...just last minute doubts.

I know FT has hers today too and Lozza has had and was fine....anyone else?


----------



## wouldluvabub

mitchnorm said:


> Getting a little nervous about my flu jab in a couple of hours now....wondering if I have made the right decision to have it. I am sure I have...just last minute doubts.
> 
> I know FT has hers today too and Lozza has had and was fine....anyone else?

In Australia we are heading into summer so no flu jab for me..


----------



## loolindley

I had mine on Tuesday, and I was fine. My arm went really hard for a while, but that was as traumatic as it got. xx


----------



## loolindley

Ha! I'm a mango!


----------



## Widger

If I could have anti sickness jab I'd have it right now :(

Last year I had to make decision about getting swine flu jab and I decided not to. But the usual flu jab has been given for years. I forgot to book to get mine. 

Good luck for scans laddies


----------



## littleANDlost

mitchnorm said:


> Getting a little nervous about my flu jab in a couple of hours now....wondering if I have made the right decision to have it. I am sure I have...just last minute doubts.
> 
> I know FT has hers today too and Lozza has had and was fine....anyone else?

I had mine on Friday - was completly fine other than a sore arm for a couple of days, it hurt to lift it up or lay on it, I felt completly fine though.


----------



## firsttimer1

*2nd time *- looking up school reports sounds a good plan - thanks!

*blessedmomma *- ive still no idea what B.hicks really feel like...... 

*newfie *- i literally only feel baby in the night between 8pm - 10/11pm..... my baby must have a very particular routine LOL

*emera* - so happy your mum will be there to help you... what wud we do without our mammys eh? :huugs:

*crowned *- so cool that your OH felt baby already.... DH is feeling really left out as he wants to feel the movement too :( last night he took to singing ''baa baa black sheep'' to bump... he is so cute ;)
I took DH to the 20week scan and he loved it. is your OH going with you? you must be getting soooo excited :dance:

*wudluv *- SUPER bump!

*Lozza* - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! :happydance: Have a BRILLIANT scan and update us when you can :) YAY!

*Widger *- oh gosh poor you - are oyu actually BEING sick? ive been feeling mildly nauseus for last couple of weeks in evenings but nothing too bad... i hope you feel better soon :hugs:

*redsox* - is your scan today too? if so - enjoy!

OK so ive just returned from having the flu/swine jabby do da. 100% the right decision after reading all the booklets. *Mitch* - your doing the right thing :)
as ive not had one before i had to sit there for 10 mins afterwards - but i felt/feel fine so all is good so far. Ive got a cotton bud on my arm but even the arm is not painful (yet).

she said after the jab you can feel a little sore and tired for two days..... so we shall see!


----------



## lauraclili

Mitch - I had mine a couple of days ago and I'm convinced it was the right decision (particularly as FT says after reading the pamphlet) 

x


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

Happy newfruiting...20 weeks today.

The flu jab was fine for me. Raising my arm up was sore for a couple of days but that was about it, maybe feeling a little coldly a couple of days after that.

Good luck for your scan Lozza!


----------



## firsttimer1

YAY for mscrow newfruiting! :dance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

MsCrow said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Happy newfruiting...20 weeks today.
> 
> The flu jab was fine for me. Raising my arm up was sore for a couple of days but that was about it, maybe feeling a little coldly a couple of days after that.
> 
> Good luck for your scan Lozza!

I didn't realize we were the same EDD :) Good to be half way!!! :happydance:


----------



## redsox

Thanks for all of the well wishes laddies! I have been up for hours (it's not quite 5:30am here) as I am clearly quite nervous. I do think all will turn out well, but can't shake the alternative possibilities. 

Lozza - HAPPY HAPPY Birthday! Hope your babe blows you a kiss!

DH and I are scheduled to go get flu shots after the scan this morning, so hopefully by lunch today we will be all sorted out in every way. :)

Happy newfruiting day Thursday ladies!

Praying I'll have a good update for you all this afternoon - determined to stay Team Yellow, but can't lie, I think I'll be peeking. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Thank you laddies....I know its the right decision especially with my job but after seeing the little one yesterday just dont want to think about doing anything that could harm her :blush:.....but this is both of our benefits longterm definately.

Oh BTW...bit naughty I know but I had half a glass of red wine to celebrate last night - my weekly lot.....and she is definately her mothers daughter...she liked and moved around. Well I took it to mean that anyway :haha:. No more now for at least another week!!! :growlmad:

Good luck with scans today laddies....and Redsox - by all means have a peek but I wouldnt have been able to tell with sonographer pointing things out. Her labia looks like dangling bits to me :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox - IF you peep you better tell us :rofl: GET SOME SLEEP! today will be perfect :)

mitch - im not sure that half a glass of wine is naughty enough! :rofl: i will be having one whole (small) glass tomorrow night at the Thai Orchid :)

i havent gone off alcohol..... so i think im having a boy. PAH!!!!! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

I havent gone off alcohol either and he was 100% sure it was a girl (another old wives tale :winkwink:). Well I did for first 12-15 weeks then a little craving started....

Hey laddies - before I forget (and some of you may already know this) - but your scan photos are on thermal scanning paper and therefore will lose there photos and slowly turn totally black over the next few months/ years (unsure how long exactly) so if you want to keep in good condition dont bother framing these, scan them properly and print onto proper paper from there :thumbup:

Dont want you all losing your precious scan pics in future


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> redsox - IF you peep you better tell us :rofl: GET SOME SLEEP! today will be perfect :)

HA! Like Mitch said, I don't really think I will know what I am looking at - unless we have a very cheeky little boy who makes his parts VERY known. 

I am going to be good and not ogle too much - but I will certainly be peeping!

Off to the shower! It's an early one today.


----------



## lozza1uk

Redsox - thanks! I know the nerves feeling. Managed a lie in til 9 but only because I woke up about 10 times during the night. Good luck today x

Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys! X


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox and lozza - so excited for you both as having this scan is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO brilliant :) I hope your babies sing, yawn and eat for you both! 

ENJOY IT :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Apologies Redsox, I forgot to check the front page, so good luck too for your scan and on staying team yellow :)

I'm still off beer unless it's a very diluted down half a shandy. Mostly off wine too, unless it's a very good prosecco or champagne! Wouldluv, I clocked you a while ago, if we coincide they might still be a day apart :)


----------



## firsttimer1

im hoping my baby is either about 5 days early or 11 days late as my parents already had a holiday booked in march when we got pregnant. I was due on the 18th at that point so told them not to change it.... but then my date was moved further forward :cry:

really want my parents here if possible :(

Boooooooo


----------



## loolindley

Mitch are you having your parents there as in THERE? I know a lot of women do have their folks there, but that would be such a no no for me! Al wan't to be in the room, but tbh, I'm much better with dealing with things by myself!!!! :rofl: If I get too much attention, I turn into a right drama queen!

MrsCrow, it's funny you should mention champagne, because I have been having dreams about it! Possible craving, but would never admit to craving booze!!! :haha: I haven't had any, or any booze, but that is because there has been no reason to. Think this has been the longest I have gone without a drink since, well I started drinking!


----------



## MsCrow

Well Loo as you are imminently half way through your pregnancy you really ought to consider having a glass to celebtrate...


----------



## loolindley

I know! It would seem such a waste though as my OH doesn't drink it, and the rest of the bottle would be wasted (which is criminal!). As I live in the sticks, it's not the sort of place where I could get a single glass of it anywhere either! Maybe Christmas....


----------



## loolindley

OH NO!!!! I've just remembered! This year we have to go to Al's Mum and Dad's for Christmas, and they are tee total, apart from.....wait for it..........a bottle of LAMBRINI on Christmas day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I will pass!!!! I don't want my fist alcoholic drink in 6 months to be pish I used to drink when I was far too young to be drinking!!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Poor Loo! Lambrini?! Oh my!

There's always new year....


----------



## 2nd time

well een consultant who sent me sraight o cardiology llol my stupid heart had a heart scan and ecg now got o ait to see specialist my heart goest thump hump stop thmp thump stop oh well


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - ??? was this a pre-booked hospital appt or have you literally just gone in due to problems?

have i missed something??

either way - :hugs:

Loo - Lamabrini? :sick:think i will have a glass of champers rather than wine whilst out celebrating tomo night with OH :dance:


----------



## loolindley

2nd time, are you ok?! You sound ok....but they are obviously taking it seriously if they are sending you for an ecg today! FX everything is ok honey. xx


----------



## 2nd time

it was a pre booked obsetric appointment with a consultant but when she listenend to buba hb she got mine and its iregular so went straight and had ultrasound on heart and ecg just got to wait for results in a few weeks


----------



## loolindley

I know, I didn't even realise they still sold it until I starting seeing Al! :rofl: I feel/felt like such a booze hound compared to his family, as there was always a bottle of wine open at my house!! Ah well, at least by having chrimbo at the in laws I wont feel like everyone is getting slowly drunk around me! And I wont have to face my grans, who are still being funny with me about 'my little surprise'....they still wont refer to the fact that I am having a baby in 5 months! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

okay - did they say what the implications are if you HAVE got an irregular HB?


----------



## firsttimer1

> And I wont have to face my grans, who are still being funny with me about 'my little surprise'....they still wont refer to the fact that I am having a baby in 5 months! :haha:

in 4 months.... technically :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

i have somthing called ventricular ectopica if you google it you will scare yourself half to death apparently it can cause sudden death but can also be halmess so hope i am in the second cat i just seem to be a complicated medical person lol so far this preg i have had to have tests on a bresat lump which was ok a dodgy mole looked at as had melanoma 3 years ago and been told i have arthritus lol what can you do i dont worry untill i am told i have somthing to worry about


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya....

Loo - definately NOT to parents there - god no...cant think of anything worse. Me and hubby and thats it. I will ask my parents to wait at least a week before heading over too (they live 200 miles away)

With regards wasting the rest of a bottle of wine - my hubby is not really a wine drinker and if I am only having one a week - thats alot of wasted wine. So I am going to Sainsburys or Tesco to get some of those small single portion bottles (like those on planes) - I know they are a little larger than small glass but far less wastage.

2nd time - hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - good on you! :hugs:

mitch - great idea on small wine bottles! My OH got so drunk at the NFL on sunday that he cant even look at alcohol at the mo :rofl: sure it will pass soon though!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh and flu jab was painless - top of arm a bit tender but expecting a bit of soreness and she mentioned maybe so cold like symptoms....mmmm dont want those for Saturdays Baby Show :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmm mine said its inactive and so shouldnt get cold like symptoms? Blinking doctors lol!!!! :rofl:

oh my gosh im so :cold: ....... gonna put the heating on!


----------



## mitchnorm

Same jab I would presume....probably just being on the safe side....the laddies who have had on here had no symptoms except sore arm. We should be OK :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Gosh i just watched some programme on home&health about a pregnant women with OCD..... it was nuts. I work in the disability field so i shouldnt really be suprised! But her poor 2 yr old boy wasnt even allowed out to the park etc or to touch the new babys face :(

so sad really.


----------



## firsttimer1

and now im watching the duggars episode where baby Josie comes home... she is SOOOOOOO small!!!! 

btw LADIES - is medical viability at 24 weeks or 26 weeks??? either way..... not long to go to V-day.... :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

*Happy Thursday!* Every morning is exciting to me because it's ONE day closer to meeting the boys!!! :) :) :)

*Wouldluv*- Super bump! Do you find yourself holding it (and rubbing it) just to emphasis it to strangers? I do that. :blush:

*Lozza*- Happy birthday!!!! May it be filled with love, baby kisses and lots of cake! :cake::cake::cake:

*Blessed, Lozza, Redsox* (and any others that I'm missing)- Good luck on your scans today. Bring back some blue/pink/yellow pics for us to ooh and ahhhh over. :thumbup:

*Loo*- I have to show my American ignorance and admit that I didn't actually know what a crumpet looked like before looking it up this morning. Of course I've heard of crumpets. In fact, my DS thinks it's hilarious to pretend he's British where he talks in a phony accent and asks me if I'd like some crumpets with my tea. :haha: Anyway.... they look similar to what we call an English Muffin (appropriate). If that's what you ate 4 of.... I say, go ahead. It's just bread. :) I was hoping for something more sweet and sugary like a danish. ;) :munch:

*Mitch*- I love that your girl likes her wine. I have a feeling you're growing a little Mini-Mitch. :kiss: 

*2nd*- :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

FT- "viability" is 24 weeks.


----------



## firsttimer1

brillaint - so just 4 weeks away :) i love little milestones :)

still no update form amy... really hope she is ok :(


----------



## wondertwins

Does anyone on here know Amy in real life? I know she will check in when she has the chance. I'm just hoping and praying for her and baby girl. 

FT- I am just now realizing that your third scan pic in your signature shows baby mid-kick!! I love it.


----------



## littleANDlost

i missed a few days posts i think did Amy say anything was wrong or that she had any other appoitments this week? I know she said that they messured her cervix again and didn't seem to worried and would do it again in a few weeks. I really hope her and bubba are doing ok.


----------



## firsttimer1

i think amy knows laura in real life as she sd she would message amy for us. Blessed - as far as i know amy went into hospital over some problems :(

im sure she is ok but just want an update to know for SURE. xxx

WTwins - oh yer!! i hadnt notcied - i prob thought all babies have their legs up like that all the time :rofl: dont the legs in our scan pics look looooong??? xxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Laddies.

Not much new to report here other than I think I've slept funny last night and have a very sore sholder today. I usually move around a lot at night but I think because of my bump my body is staying in one position all night, so needless to say my right shoulder is sore. 

Happy Birthday Lozza :) 

Good luck on everyone's scans today, can't wait to hear the how they went. You girls are all lucky to be having your scans already, mine isn't until the 15 of Nov, so it feels like ages away! And of course my 20 week scan is when I will be almost 21 weeks... 20w, 6days... literally the last day of my 20th week ugh! Agony to wait!


----------



## firsttimer1

it will come soon joanna - i kinda wish i still had mine to come as it was so great :hugs:


----------



## waula

1 hour and 45 mins to go until our scan!!!!!!!!! jeez i'm a massive mix of nerves and excitement... me and dh have a bet on re: sex and we've got a huge steak meal hanging in the balance! having a comfort meal of veg chilli and pickled beetroot beforehand and its sending little one mental! ft and her wine-liking baby and me and my pickled baby??! hmmm... xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - not long :dance:


----------



## wondertwins

Did you bet on blue or pink, Waula? I like bets that involve food because they are win-win!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

good luck waula!!!

I've just realised that over than the 24 week mark i have nothing else to really look forward to now other than the birth of our LO. think this is going to be a long 19 weeks! lol


----------



## waula

i'm betting blue....


----------



## newfielady

Happy Birthday Lozza :) I sent you a Birthday greeting on facebook as well :thumbup:
Wish we had an update from Amy :nope:
I think I may pass the flu shot. I had the H1N1 (swine flue) shot the other year and didn't get the flu all year. :thumbup:
I'll be 19 weeks 3 days at my appointment. DH is coming with me. He's actually coming with me to my Doctors appointment today in case we hear the heartbeat. :blush: I think I'll be getting blood work done today so I'm not too thrilled about that. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

littleandlost - youve got christmas too :) or equivilant? :)

waula - :blue: eh? yer i think boy for you too xxx not long....


----------



## emera35

littleANDlost said:


> I've just realised that over than the 24 week mark i have nothing else to really look forward to now other than the birth of our LO. think this is going to be a long 19 weeks! lol

Awww, i don't know about that! There is the fun of feeling baby REALLY moving on a regular basis. Plus little shopping trips. Getting the cot/moses basket/ crib set up. Getting the changing station set up. Packing your hospital bag(s). There is always the fun milestone of when baby first kicks the chocolate bar off your belly, and the first time you look down and realise that your top is moving about because there is a foot running across your tummy like a sharks fin out of the water! :haha: Oh, oh, plus the first time you realise you can't put your own shoes on, and have to go out in the rain in flip-flops :rofl: PLENTY to look forwards too!

Also, as far as "viability" technically its 24 weeks, but the odds of survival increase dramatically from 26 weeks, so personally, thats my benchmark for "viability". :thumbup:

Staying in bed is boring! I'm on the sofa now, i figure its the same thing :blush: My mum is out with Roh, feels very weird to be home alone :shock:

Best of luck with the scans everyone who's having them today :happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm not a fan of Christmas lol. Used to just be an excuse to have time off work and drink and eat, will still get to pig out i guess though. Imp sure next year will be completely different though. I&#8217;m also scarred about Christmas a tad, because at the moment i know my baby will be here after Christmas, and were going to start getting everything ready for her after Christmas and my maternity leave will start after Christmas, once that&#8217;s gone there&#8217;s no hiding behind it anymore. It&#8217;s exciting to, but very scary.


----------



## littleANDlost

I guess we also have looking forward to snow this year and not being able to leave the house for fear of falling and when it gets to the point that our maternity clothes no longer fit. :rofl: 

My LO is now kicking me in a way that says shes looking forward to the next 19 weeks of being cosy and warm in there and keeping me awake all night some more. Her kicks are coming right through now and always seem to make me jump a mile.


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,
Scan was great, lo slept the whole way through despite lots of prodding to get him/her to expose the heart! Gave us a thumbs up at one point too! Loved seeing it all. Will put a photo on in the morning as only on phone now. Still yellow and wouldn't had known what to look for anyway! Going to sit and read notes to understand measurements now!
Good luck the rest of you!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

emera35 said:


> Awww, i don't know about that! There is the fun of feeling baby REALLY moving on a regular basis. Plus little shopping trips. Getting the cot/moses basket/ crib set up. Getting the changing station set up. Packing your hospital bag(s). There is always the fun milestone of when baby first kicks the chocolate bar off your belly, and the first time you look down and realise that your top is moving about because there is a foot running across your tummy like a sharks fin out of the water! :haha: Oh, oh, plus the first time you realise you can't put your own shoes on, and have to go out in the rain in flip-flops :rofl: PLENTY to look forwards too!
> 
> Also, as far as "viability" technically its 24 weeks, but the odds of survival increase dramatically from 26 weeks, so personally, thats my benchmark for "viability". :thumbup:
> 
> Staying in bed is boring! I'm on the sofa now, i figure its the same thing :blush: My mum is out with Roh, feels very weird to be home alone :shock:
> 
> Best of luck with the scans everyone who's having them today :happydance:


Oh there are lot's of things I had not thought about! Thank you for that!!!

So excited to feel all the little movements, I've only felt the occasional 'flutter' so far. And I also can't wait to get the nursery all set up, right now it's our dumping room for junk lol.


----------



## emera35

Aww congratulations on a successful :yellow: scan Lozza :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats on the great scan Lozza!


----------



## littleANDlost

congrats Lozza! glad everythign went well :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - congratulations!!! It is fantastic isnt it?? Its just over so quickly.....but I guess thats good cos it means there are no problems :thumbup:

FT - I reckon your 'boy' is doing the can can....perhaps a theatrical vocation in life for that little one.

Waula - I was going to say girl for you - but if I remember rightly (without looking back through posts) - your bump was quite prominent and all up front - so that to me indicates a boy.....I am sitting on the fence :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - GREAT news on healthy scan :dance: cant wait to see photos tomorrow morn :)

mitch - i have a performing arts degree so maybe it runs in the family :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

we are having a :blue:!!!!!! my DH is over the moon. have already started looking at boy names :cloud9:


----------



## littleANDlost

Congrats bessedmomma on your :blue: bump!!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed - CONGRATS ON YOUR :blue: BUMP!!!

:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

so its 

13 :pink:
11 :blue:
11 :yellow:
and lots to be confirmed.... :)

wonder if waula will be be able to hold out and not find out :rofl:

*blessed* - do you have a scan photo? xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooo waula wasnt on the first page scan list as team :yellow: so its actually = 

13 :pink:
12 :yellow:
11 :blue:

pretty even!


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations Blessed!!!!!!! 
Thanks for the tally FT - I guess by the law of averages we should be pretty much 50/50 boys vs girls!


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, congrats on your great scan, and staying team :yellow:

Blessed, congrats on your :blue: bump! How many of each will you have after this little one is born?

I have been out for dinner with a friend and I am stuffed to the brim. Would really like a nap on the sofa, but the dogs need walking now. Yawn!


----------



## wondertwins

*blessed*- Whoo Hoooo! Congrats on the blue bump. :blue:

*Lozza*- I'm glad the scan went well, and I'm impressed you stayed yellow. :)


----------



## loolindley

Thanks FT, that still makes it more likely I will have a :blue: Huzzah!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - just noticed you're missing Redsox's scan today off the first page!


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> FT - just noticed you're missing Redsox's scan today off the first page!

ive added her in - do we know if she is :yellow: ? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

that gives us 2 girls and 4 boys! never know how many we will end up with, we are still pretty young and God is good. 

i do have a pic. i will try to get it on today:flower:


----------



## wondertwins

Redsox is firmly yellow.

So, it's only 10:30, but I'm having some elevenses. :blush: I've become addicted to saltine crackers with peanut butter on them. I heard that peanut butter prices are about to skyrocket due to a very poor harvest. I don't know what I'm gonna do! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations Blessed on your lovely little boy

I believe that Waula was going to find out anyway...she was swaying for a little while but was considering doing like I have done - finding out, not telling anyone except us of course!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats on Team BLUE blessedmomma :thumbup::hugs:

Congrats on staying team yellow Lozza and a good scan too :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

im excited to see if waula breaks heehee


----------



## littleANDlost

ok off the subjects but.. is it safe to eat smoked salmon? I'm prety sure it's not but I'm craving it sooooo much right now!!


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, blessedmomma! One less wedding to pay for! :haha: Of course now you could have a string of girls... ;)

Has anybody heard anything about Amy?


----------



## firsttimer1

Littleandlost - ive eaten smoked salmon throughout this pregnancy as its not raw - its smoked. 

thats my take on it anyway lol. My mw agreed with me if that helps!!! Its got lots of benefits for baby too x fish is actually recommended where i am. 

but i know some people avoid all seafood and fish......


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> im excited to see if waula breaks heehee

I am sure she was finding out anyway, she posted on here and that was a while ago:happydance:

At least she likes to share like some us...unlike you :yellow::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> im excited to see if waula breaks heehee
> 
> I am sure she was finding out anyway, she posted on here and that was a while ago:happydance:
> 
> At least she likes to share like some us...unlike you :yellow::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Littleandlost - ive eaten smoked salmon throughout this pregnancy as its not raw - its smoked.
> 
> thats my take on it anyway lol. My mw agreed with me if that helps!!! Its got lots of benefits for baby too x fish is actually recommended where i am.
> 
> but i know some people avoid all seafood and fish......

Oooh I have avoided it cos its not cooked.....aaah well, no huge loss as I havent been craving :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Mom... A bagel with lox! Don't get me started craving that, FT, that's not fair. I'm avoiding smoked salmon.

I wonder what I can find in the fridge for breakfast....


----------



## firsttimer1

smoked salmon is cured and then usually hot smoked (other option is cold smoked but both smoke it haha) so i eat it.

i dont eat alot of meat - without fish i would go :loopy:

but i think everyone should eat what they are comfortable too. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats Blessed on the little boy, so excited for you :)

Oh the eating fish/sea food topic... i've eaten fish quite a bit, just made sure it was well cooked. I would also not be worried about seafood either, I would LOVE to eat seafood but my DH is alergic to shellfish so I was advised to stay away from any shellfish. I miss my shrimp :( So I think as long as the food is cooked then you should be fine (unless your doctor has advised against it for some reason).


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations on good scans Blessed and Lozza!

L&L, no smoked salmon is on the avoid list, which is a shame, but you could have cooked smoked salmon. FT I agree with you but the risk with cold smoked salmon is listeria.

FYI, Hipp Baby Organic are doing £10 Mamas and Papas gift cards (minimum spend is £20): https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3571035

Mine came within a couple of hours...I fell in love with and ordered this dress: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-jersey-dress/S927672M1/type-i/ for £14 including free delivery. M&P tends to come up large if you do order anything...


----------



## firsttimer1

MsCrow said:


> Congratulations on good scans Blessed and Lozza!
> 
> L&L, no smoked salmon is on the avoid list, which is a shame, but you could have cooked smoked salmon. FT I agree with you but the risk with cold smoked salmon is listeria.
> 
> FYI, Hipp Baby Organic are doing £10 Mamas and Papas gift cards: https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3571035
> 
> Mine came within a couple of hours...I fell in love with and ordered this dress: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-jersey-dress/S927672M1/type-i/ for £14 including free delivery. M&P tends to come up large if you do order anything...

smoked salmon isnt on the no list hun - the nhs site states that we can eat it esp for the nutrients.

i think its one of those things we will all have to make our own decisions on. 

Whenever i train in food hygiene it reminds me that listeria and other harmful bacterias is a risk with other things that are not even on the no list (and are not even considered risky) so i find the whole topic very grey xx


----------



## firsttimer1

where is waula? i thought her scan was an hour away AGGGGESD ago??? LOL 

- she better not do a mitch!! :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Ahh it's on the US no-list.

I personally couldn't give a toss and generally eat what I please....except blacksticks blue cheese even though I want some. Meh.


----------



## firsttimer1

what the heck is a blackstick blue cheese????? ewwww.......blue cheese..... :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> where is waula? i thought her scan was an hour away AGGGGESD ago??? LOL
> 
> - she better not do a mitch!! :rofl:

Well if she is pulling a Mitch, at least she has the decency not to be lurking on the page so that we see her at the bottom of the page. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

VERY true! and mitch DARES pick on me :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> Congratulations on good scans Blessed and Lozza!
> 
> L&L, no smoked salmon is on the avoid list, which is a shame, but you could have cooked smoked salmon. FT I agree with you but the risk with cold smoked salmon is listeria.
> 
> FYI, Hipp Baby Organic are doing £10 Mamas and Papas gift cards (minimum spend is £20): https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3571035
> 
> Mine came within a couple of hours...I fell in love with and ordered this dress: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-jersey-dress/S927672M1/type-i/ for £14 including free delivery. M&P tends to come up large if you do order anything...

I tried that link to Mamas and papas from Money expert but it went to a Euro site and I couldnt complete. Is it available through the usual M&P site?


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> where is waula? i thought her scan was an hour away AGGGGESD ago??? LOL
> 
> - she better not do a mitch!! :rofl:
> 
> Well if she is pulling a Mitch, at least she has the decency not to be lurking on the page so that we see her at the bottom of the page. :haha:Click to expand...

Oi....I explained the circumstances of that!!!! :cry:

AND you thank yourselves lucky that I have shared with you laddies.....my parents dont even know!!!! :haha::hugs: I spoke to my mum earlier....how difficult is it going to be for 4 1/2 months :nope:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey Mitch

Try this: https://secure1.mamasandpapas.com/p...Email-_-3RDPARTY-_-HippOrganicPreg-_-GiftCard


----------



## wondertwins

Aww, Mitchie. You know we love you. :) You're just fun to tease. (And we DO feel special to know your little secret!!)


----------



## mitchnorm

I should think so too :winkwink:

MsCrow - thanks for that....it asks you for the county and only gives you Irish ones....weird!!! I selected a random one with my proper address and it accepted me...we will see if I receive as they send by e-mail anyway :thumbup:


----------



## waula

hi laddies... so, anyone been up to anything exciting this afternoon??!!! congrats on the yellow and blue bumps lozza and blessed... how exciting! xxx


----------



## citymouse

Waula! :trouble:


----------



## loolindley

Come on Waula!!!!


L&L my midwife told me no to smoked salmon, but only after I had had it 3 times!! It hasn't done me any harm, but it is raw, and therefore the risk of listeria is high. You could eat it hot I guess in an omolate (sp?) or somehting?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

You are mean waula, i'm hungry and want to go eat my lunch! lol don't deprive a pregnant woman of her lunch :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - HAAAAAAAAA :) 

waula - GRRRRRRRRRR :devil:


----------



## waula

ok i can't hold out...i'm much weaker than mitch obviously!!!!!!!! we're having a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Its so odd, i've known for ages really - been having dreams about him for weeks (and I'm not a nutter who interprets dreams or anything in normal life! not that interpreting dreams means you're a nutter...no offence ladies!!) he always just looks like a mini-DH with loads of floppy hair! 

Scan was awesome although i didn't get to see much of it as I was positioned head down... unlike DH who sat there glued to the screen!!! Now we're off for a much deserved steak tea and DH is paying (he lost the bet!) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loolindley

And the worst thing is, we are all being impatient, and we know she is team :yellow: anyway! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

:dance: Yay for your :blue: boy, Waula! Congratulations!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yay Congrats Waula of the blue bump! 

FT are we even in numbers now?


----------



## firsttimer1

another :blue: bump :dance:

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :)

weill you post a scan pic later after your well deserved steak dinner? :)


----------



## loolindley

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:

I'm not sure why I had it in my head you were yellow!!! Baby brain!!!!!

Enjoy your cooked through steak!


----------



## firsttimer1

13 :pink:
12 :blue:
12 :yellow:

going to count now to be sure :dance:


----------



## waula

Will post piccies later with a bump update (i'm massive and will be even more massive after big fat steak!! oops) but the pics not the best apart from the one where he is upside down! 

Also I've got an anterior placenta - would explain the random kicks in my back but i can't believe you can see them kicking/flipping on the scan and not feel it! bizarre... right off we go....and remember laddies no one tell my mum please! you guys are the only ones that will know until March!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- *CONGRATULATIONS!!!* 

And don't worry, if I ever happen to run into your mum at the grocery store, I promise not to say a thing. :haha:


----------



## kkl12

Waula- congrats:blue:

Looks like we are going to be pretty much even, boys vs girls.

For the ladies who are going to create a baby registry, when do you think you'll register? Or have you already?


----------



## wondertwins

KK- I've started an online registry for major things. However, it's for my own benefit as much as anything because after spending 8 million hours researching things like twin strollers, I didn't want to forget what I'd decided on. :) I don't really want my family/friends to buy those types of things. My friends are planning a shower for sometime after the new year, so I figure I'll do a proper registry at a store sometime in November. For the most part, I don't really care what brand or style of items we get. I'm just grateful that showers are common in the US because I might go broke buying diapers and clothes for both of these rugrats. :wacko: For anything that I'm overly particular about, I tend to buy for myself anyway.


----------



## citymouse

Waula, that's a problem, as your mum and I are drinking buddies. You never know what I'll blurt out after a few shots of vodka! I'll try to keep it quiet, though. ;)

Oh, my maternity pillow came today! It's this one: https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Back-Belly-Contoured-Pillow/dp/B0002E7DIQ

Apparently the tight seams bother some women's shoulder, but I figure I can cut them open and re-sew it how I want it! I set it on the bed and hopped in to try it and it felt like heaven immediately. Last night I slept with a pillow on each side of me, and even that was really comfortable. I totally slept through my 1 am pee-break, straight through to my 5 am pee-break. :rofl: (And had really, really weird dreams.)

I'll report back on the pillow, but I'm soooo looking forward to it. I must say that it's enormous! If you didn't have a king-size bed, your husband would have to look for alternate quarters.


----------



## firsttimer1

im still not having to wake up to pee - maybe im not drinking enough water? I make sure i go before i :sleep: and then i go first thing when wake up.

got zumba tonight - yay!

mitch how you feeling after your jab - i feel fine?

urgh. beyonce. sorry, had to vent. :rofl:


----------



## waula

PS just got out of the shower and weighed myself and seem to have put on 5kg/11lbs since getting preggers - is this about right?? i am going to be the size of a house! 

going to do photo's now...excuse the slightly naked underwear shots...and the awful maternity bra - damn the no underwire!!! and the shiny belly is due to the bio-oil ha! it looks ridiculous!!! sooo many excuses... here goes...xxxx
 



Attached Files:







20+3.JPG
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 8









20+3side.JPG
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## firsttimer1

wow. amazing. bump.

love it waula! ive got bump jealousy now :cry:

ahhhh are we not supposed to wear wire bras? or is it a comfort thing? I just bought a cup size bigger :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats on the blue bump Waula!!! Enjoy your steak, uk guidelines say it doesn't have to be well done, that's just mince and other non-whole cuts. Been having mine medium anyway.

Mmmm, blacksticks blue cheese. Or any blue cheese. I think I'm going to make some mushroom and blue cheese parcels whih are baked so I can get the blue cheese fix!

Just Redsox to report back then...


----------



## lozza1uk

FT they say wire can press on milk ducts, but I think they just say don't wear wired too tight, or to sleep in.
Great bump Waula!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Great bump Waula, won't be surprised if mine is your size by my 20 week scan (2 weeks away), they are growing so quickly now!

FT - i'd say the non-underwire bra is a comfort thing... i still use both.


----------



## firsttimer1

ewwwwwww blue cheese is :sick:

CRAP i never knew that about wired bras :( just bought some new ones too - i dont sleep in them though.... just wear in the day

Mmmmmm steak....... but i like mine rare.... but medium is still good ;)


----------



## waula

FT: bra's - dunno what you're supposed to do, my friend is a couple months ahead of us and was told to wear non-wired or you could damage growing breast tissue... I thought what a lot of tosh but then as they got bigger I noticed red lines where the underwire was which were a bit uncomfy so i went to good ol' m&s and purchased two hideous bra's but they are wonderfully comfy and also got a couple of sleep bra's which are AWESOME.
xxx


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- You look fabulous!! The shot facing the front is so beautifully round! And I like your blue maternity bra. ;) It's snazzy! 11 pounds at 20 weeks sounds like the perfect weight gain too.


----------



## wondertwins

Oh, and one more thing..... you have no stretch marks??!?!?? My tummy is a hairy, stretch mark-filled mess! That's why I have clothes on in all my bump pics. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

think ive put on a stone now :( trying not to look!!! :ignore:


----------



## waula

wondertwins: no stretch marks on my tummy...yet....continue at this rate and i'll be a zebra at the end!!! i like to think of them as mummy tattoo's!!! :winkwink: and you have the perfect excuse to have some...there's 2 in you!!!! eeek... and i have PLENTY on my ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I thought stretch marks were also sort of a hereditary thing... if your mother got bad stretch marks when pregnant then you are likely to get them, same with if your mother didn't get any then your likely to not get stretch marks. I think a lot depends on the person's type of skin, some people have stretchier skin so it expands easier and doesn't leave stretch marks. But of course it will be different if you have more than one baby at a time.

Not sure if i'm right but i'd ask your mother and see how she did on stretch marks, it's worth investigating.


----------



## wondertwins

Joanna-I think there is something to the hereditary thing...but asking my mom would not be very helpful. She only gained 14 pounds total when she was pregnant with me. She actually weighed less when she left the hospital after delivery than when she got pregnant. 

As for strechies on your butt.... there's an easy solution to those! Just don't look. :)

I already had some marks from my DS, so I knew that I'd get them this time too. I'm not too upset about them... I just choose not to display them. ;)


----------



## redsox

Hello ladies!

I am sorry to have been late to the party - getting back to work it's been nuts. Please appreciate I am posting BEFORE getting my lunch (which I am starving for!)

Babe was looking great! Measuring on time (actually a few days ahead!) We were given an essentially great report - the only exception is they noticed some brightness in baby's bowels, so they think I might have had an infection at some point. So more tests for that today, but I am not going to stress about it. 

Here is a pic of "The Babe" as we call our LO....
 



Attached Files:







Baby Woodard - 19 weeks.JPG
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mitchnorm

Fabulous bump waula....wow wee.... :thumbup:. It definately looks like a boy bump (my mum would say). I wont tell your mum if you dont tell mine :winkwink:

Ft - i feel fine after jab. No sore arm or anything....yet

I am still wearing underwired...i was told as long as they are still comfy its fine...maternity/underwire bras recommended after bubba arrives.

When i spoke to my mum earlier i asked about stretch marks...she said she got hardly any...not sure how many that is though :wacko:. She also said she didnt put on too much weight with me or my bro...and lost one stone instantly when he was born. I have only had 2lb weight gain so far :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Redsox - great scan picture, can't believe how much our babies have grown up since we last saw them at our 12 week scans. Can't wait to see my lo.


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations redsox...lovely clear pic :thumbup:

Hope the checks go ok....sounds like they are not too concerned :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mitch - you sound a lot like me... i've also only put on 2lbs so far and my mom told me she only put on 25lbs with me and 15lbs with my sister... she also only got one stretch mark. So I am hoping I am the same lol... no stretch marks on my belly yet and i've been using stretch mark cream for weeks now.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Iv'e never met Amy in real life but when Olivia (my daughter) was due she was due with her beautiful Darcie who was born prematurely and then passed away. She was and will always be our 1st beautiful September Star.

Amy's last update was that she was still feeling unwell but that Connie appears fine and happy. I have let her know your all concerned for her though and am sure as soon as she is well enough she will be back on to update you all. xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Redsox - Great picture! Did you cave in the end and find out what you're having, or stay yellow?

Don't think i've got stretch marks yet, but i'm not going to look too closely!

Laura - thanks for the Amy update. X


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for the update laura....glad everything is ok but wish her well soon x x


----------



## Widger

I've stopped being sick :yipee: but still feel rough :(

Congrats Lozza and redsox on team yellow and waula/ blessed on team blue.


----------



## wondertwins

By the way.... Amy has a pregnancy journal. Obviously, she's not checking things right now, but I left her some positive thoughts/vibes over there.

Widger- Glad you're no longer feeling sick! It sounds like you've earned a little indulgence. :) Any cravings?


----------



## citymouse

Laura, thanks for the update on Amy! So glad to hear Connie is safe & comfy for the time being. 

Waula, what a bump! Refresh my memory--is this your first?


----------



## citymouse

Laddies, I was thinking about getting this dress...

https://bit.ly/vIBYZw

I was thinking of getting it to wear to a wedding in a couple of weeks and then a cocktail party a couple of weeks after that. I like that it looks good with tights!

Please tell me you think it's cute! My coloring is really similar to the model's.


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, BnB is eating posts!


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox - lovely piccie of babe :hugs:

ive got no stretchmarks yet BUT i have put on a stone - ish..... i guess thats the trouble with not having :sick: in first tri? :rofl: i just looked it up and think my weight gain is normal so im not stressing :)

widger - yay for no :sick:

C'mouse - what do u mean BnB are eating posts????? LOL

laura - thanks for update :hugs:

*ZUMBA HERE I COME!*


----------



## citymouse

I keep trying to post something with links to dresses I'm looking at, and it pretends to post them but doesn't!


----------



## newfielady

I just got back from the hospital (a regular visit). I had lost another 1/4 lb and my fundus measurement is only 12! He found the baby's heartbeat right away and it was good and strong. I have an ultrasound on the second so we'll see then how the baby is growing and his/her measurements. He said I have a wide pelvis and the baby could be transverse and that's why I'm not measuring as high as I should.


----------



## Widger

No cravings here. In fact, there was way too much food talk this afternoon. Ive just managed to eat 2 dry crackers! Exciting eh?

I put on over 3 stone with Daniel. This time round I'm still in my jeans -low rise- and defo wasn't last time at 19 weeks. I've been exercising 1-2 times a week so maybe that has helped? I'm also craving savoury this time instead of sweet..... hmm team pink this time?

Oh and wondertwins... no stretchmarks yet - day and night cocoa butter applied -but hairy belly... Oh yes!!


----------



## wondertwins

FT- In addition to the other British-isms that I plan to adopt, I'm hereby measuring my weight gain in stones. "I've only gained a stone" sounds way better than "I've put on 14 pounds!" :)


----------



## newfielady

Waula! Congratulations on the :blue:. I just read back through, sorry I missed it. :D Great bump too. I'm using bio oil too and it leaves you shiny for a while. :winkwink:
Redsox, great pic! Glad everything is alright. :thumbup:
Thanks for the AMY update laura.


----------



## 2nd time

congrats on he blue bumps blessed and waula sorry i am not quit up to date


----------



## pristock230

Lozza - Happy Birthday!!! Congrats on your scan! 

Widger - Hope your feeling bettr and can get some rest! Take care 

mitch - I got mine at my 16 week appointment and that night I felt like I was coming down with a cold but I slept it off and felt fine the next day, just a sore arm

Newfie - 6 more days until SCAN DAY! lol

Blessed - congrats on your little boy!

Waula - Congrats on your little boy too! by the way your belly is fab! Love it! 

Wow these boys are def. making a come back!!!

RedSox - Congrats on the lovely scan!

Wow you ladies can chat today - work has been crazy so I haven't been able to keep up today, I went through like 15 pages! lol


----------



## citymouse

Newfie, I bet that's what's happening with me, too. My bump is so low, it's not even close to my belly button yet! :( But I have seriously roomy hips.


----------



## 2nd time

newfie 

your bump is amazing dont worry


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening laddies!

soooo glad to read about all your weights etc. i have put on a stone/14 pounds and thought it was a bit much but seems like it is normal - phew! feels like a lot though

little moan from me...... i have the worst back ache and rib ache all day today. i think baby must be lying under my ribs! its so not funny im almost in agony but that is a bit strong a word to use :cry:

on a plus point no extra stretch marks for me yet.... :happydance:

but i have tonnes from puberty so i think im prone to them so no doubt they will turn up soon


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula - amazing bump!!


----------



## blessedmomma

waula- yay for :blue: healthy baby!!!!

lozza and redsox- yay for healthy babys and great scans!!!!:happydance:

lovely bump waula:thumbup:

i have gained no weight, but still had some from my last baby who is now 8 months old, so its not that im tiny or something. just still pudgy from last one. i guess the new one is enjoying the fat his brother made first:kiss:


----------



## crowned

When you ladies count your weight, are you including any weight you might have lost in first tri? Cause I lost five pounds then... have gained six since then, but that only puts me a pound over what I started at pre-pregnancy.

FT thanks for the note a few pages back - yes my scan is tomorrow morning first thing, and I'm' getting really excited! DH is going to come if he can get out of his first two classes, otherwise I'll be going alone.


----------



## blessedmomma

i have lost none and gained none. my weight has stayed the exact same the whole time. although i can see my tummy is bigger, so somethings happening


----------



## pristock230

I have only gained 2 lbs - I don't think that's great and I feel like next time the midwife will say something about it


----------



## mitchnorm

I am counting weight gain from what i was pre-pregnancy..i lost 4-5 lbs in first trimester.....however overall i am about 2lbs up from before i got pregnant


----------



## mitchnorm

pristock230 said:


> I have only gained 2 lbs - I don't think that's great and I feel like next time the midwife will say something about it

Snap....midwife didnt seem concerned and all baby measurements were spot on yesterday. I am sure its fine :thumbup:


----------



## crowned

mitchnorm said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> I have only gained 2 lbs - I don't think that's great and I feel like next time the midwife will say something about it
> 
> Snap....midwife didnt seem concerned and all baby measurements were spot on yesterday. I am sure its fine :thumbup:Click to expand...


Yeah, most don't care too much about your weight these days unless it's extreme or baby doesn't appear healthy.


----------



## pristock230

crowned said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> I have only gained 2 lbs - I don't think that's great and I feel like next time the midwife will say something about it
> 
> Snap....midwife didnt seem concerned and all baby measurements were spot on yesterday. I am sure its fine :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, most don't care too much about your weight these days unless it's extreme or baby doesn't appear healthy.Click to expand...

Thanks ladies! for some reason I am just so nervous with this baby-when I was pregnant with my daughter i didn't have a care in the world.....


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i count my weight from pre-pregnancy. i didnt lose any during first tri.


----------



## 2nd time

i thought i was being a big girl about this heart hing but for some reason i am worrying about it now


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time said:


> i thought i was being a big girl about this heart hing but for some reason i am worrying about it now

:hugs: i am sure everything will be fine x x x


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - like you said earlier there is no point in worrying hun, you are doing all the right things (like getting it tested). so take it easy and do something to take your mind of it.... like watch a film.... :sleep:..... or eat! My favourite thing :)

crowned - enjoy your scan tomo hunni; whether your OH is with you or not its going to be GREAT!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies this link has a little chart on it - click it to make it bigger and it shows the AVERAGE ideal weight gain :)

remember its just general and not for twins (wondertwins :rofl: ) LOL

https://www.parentingweekly.com/pregnancy/pregnancy_health_fitness/weightgain_chart.htm#

i just weighed myself and ive only put on 5 pound :( thought i had put on a stone????? not sure where that came from.... :nope:

i just feel like i have :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Big congratulations to the ladies who had scans today, seems like a bit of a :blue: day :happydance:

Newfie - Roh stayed transverse until i was 25 weeks, so i barely had a bump at all, then one morning he had moved, and bang, instant bump! :shrug: Plus everyone carries differently, how else could there be women who give birth without even knowing they were pregnant? ;)

Crowned - Weight wise i count from my pre-pregnancy weight.

Slow weight gain in 1st and 2nd tri is totally fine, and quite normal for some physiques. You really start gaining steadily when you hit 3rd tri, thats when the baby does most its growing and fat gain, also your body will try to lay down fat reserves to be used for nursing :thumbup:

I'm happy to say i haven't gained a single lb. I had gained 2lb, but they've gone in this last week with being unwell. My goal is to not gain until 3rd tri. I gained 6 stone with Roh :cry: :shock: And i'm still carrying 4 and a half of those stone now, so i really can't afford to gain much! I was hardly skinny before hand! :haha: 

Hope everyone is having a good evening! :hugs:


----------



## em2656

Good evening Ladies.

I've not been on for just over a week I think and so there is no way on earth I could possibly catch up with what's been going on lol

So how is everyone? What did I miss?

Afm - we had our scan today (19 weeks exactly) everything is exactly as it should be all limbs present, all organs where they should be. 
Isn't it incredible the detail they can see with an ultrasound scan, amazing!

We have however got to go back next week (3rd November, which was my original scan date) as she refused to let the sonographer see her face (lol was lying wih her bum in the air!) and it was also noted that the placenta is currently low lying and actually "covering the exit" (as she put it lol). My bladder wasn't very full however, so she wants to see if that makes any difference before making any changes to the way this pregnancy will be managed.
Apart from today, I've been feeling a lot more like myself this week which is nice.

Can anyone recommend anywhere to get reasonably priced going out maternity clothes?
I've left it so late, but on the 12th it's Slimming Worlds Woman of the year finals in Birmingham and it's basically THE sw "do" of the year. Everyone gets dressed up, nice meal, lots of drinking, obviously not for me this year :(, our celebrity guest is Jason Manford, so photo shoots for the local papers etc. 
So I do need to make an effort, just dont want to waste a fortune on an outfit that I really wont where again, but everytime i've looked at the maternity ranges in shops it all seems to be casual wear. So, any suggestions?

Emma xxx


----------



## kymied

I haven't caught up on the last two days but I just wanted to say this first.

Today I got a message from the nurse asking me to call her. That was seriously all she said. So of course I'm not able to talk to her right away and I start worrying that something was wrong with the ultrasound. The tech did spend a long time looking at his heart, what if it's not working properly?! Turns out she just wasn't able to get a good picture of all four chambers due to his position so they want me to go in for another scan in two weeks. Assuming I'm able to remain calm and not freak out before then (can pregnant women do that?) I think it will be good to be able to see the little dude again.

Today one of my coworkers said "I see the bump! It looks great on you." Yay! I'm finally starting to look pregnant and not just fat.

Ok, off to make dinner for the hubby to come home to: Spinach, mushroom and cheese quiche!


----------



## 2nd time

em2656 said:


> Good evening Ladies.
> 
> I've not been on for just over a week I think and so there is no way on earth I could possibly catch up with what's been going on lol
> 
> So how is everyone? What did I miss?
> 
> Afm - we had our scan today (19 weeks exactly) everything is exactly as it should be all limbs present, all organs where they should be.
> Isn't it incredible the detail they can see with an ultrasound scan, amazing!
> 
> We have however got to go back next week (3rd November, which was my original scan date) as she refused to let the sonographer see her face (lol was lying wih her bum in the air!) and it was also noted that the placenta is currently low lying and actually "covering the exit" (as she put it lol). My bladder wasn't very full however, so she wants to see if that makes any difference before making any changes to the way this pregnancy will be managed.
> Apart from today, I've been feeling a lot more like myself this week which is nice.
> 
> Can anyone recommend anywhere to get reasonably priced going out maternity clothes?
> I've left it so late, but on the 12th it's Slimming Worlds Woman of the year finals in Birmingham and it's basically THE sw "do" of the year. Everyone gets dressed up, nice meal, lots of drinking, obviously not for me this year :(, our celebrity guest is Jason Manford, so photo shoots for the local papers etc.
> So I do need to make an effort, just dont want to waste a fortune on an outfit that I really wont where again, but everytime i've looked at the maternity ranges in shops it all seems to be casual wear. So, any suggestions?
> 
> Emma xxx


i just noticed your in sheffield i am moving their in a few weeks and have no friends lol were abouts are you from are you having baby at ngh

and i bought a great mat evening dress on ebay 99p go have a loo


----------



## firsttimer1

em2656 - congrats on a good scan and its GOOD that you get to see baby again :) remind me - were you :yellow: or do you already know? will check first page in a mo :)

as for clothing im no help im afraid; ive just been buying things a size up LOL!! i figured then i could wear them when losing weight after the baby too hehe. 

ALTHOUGH - i admit i did LOVE this maternity dress.... very kate middleton (engagement)... 
https://www.seraphine.com/maternity...Knot+Front+Dress+-+Navy,+maternity+party+wear


----------



## KellyC75

I have read back, but havent 'quoted' tonite :coffee:

~~~~~~~~~~

Thanks for the update on Amy :thumbup: Wishing her well :flower:

~~~~~~~~~~

Congrats on the scans ~ :blue: :happydance: :blue: :happydance: :yellow:

~~~~~~~~~~

Lovely bump picture ~ Your shiny belly looks lovely :kiss:

~~~~~~~~~~

Im off to bed now :sleep: (10.30pm Uk time)

But I have sooooo much on my mind that i'll probably lay awake for hours :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Waula, what a gorgeous bump! I too have bump envy!!!! Mine is all over the place, it has pushed my chub up, and I just look ermmmmmm....lumpy! :blush:

I seriously need to go on the scales. I lost 1 and a half stone at the start, but I have been eating like a cow (and a cow with seriously huge eating habits) for the past 3 weeks, so I dread to think how much I have put on!! Ah well!!!

Redsox, your picture is so clear. It's amazing!

So UK ladies, how long does this ultrasound take? I heard you get a bit more time then you did in the 12 week one, so thats very exciting. I think I have to go and see the consultant afterwards too, and he/she will say if they are going to give me extra scans or not. Sad if they do, because it is only because of my weight, but also I'll get to see the lo more times, so every cloud has a silver lining!!

I think I am feeling more of heifer this past week because I haven't been able to go swimming. The schools are off, so the miniature pool would have been heaving. I have been going 4 times a week, so I guess thats about 2 and a half hours less exercise I have done this week. What will be will be I guess!


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, I forgot to say, Laura, thanks for the update on Amy. I'm sorry to hear that she is still feeling so unwell, but glad that connie is doing ok. xx

Em, where have you been!!!???!! Glad your scan went well, and that you get to have another one next week! How exciting!

Right, it is 33 minutes past my bedtime, so I'm offski. Nosda pawb. xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - ours was about 35-40 mins xxx

night night xxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok so I just ate a very strange combo dinner tonight... alphagetti and banana bread (not dipped in but together). Must be a pregnancy craving because my sister thought the idea was gross but it tasted very good to me :smug:


----------



## wondertwins

Kymied- When I did my anatomy scan, the tech told me that it is very common not to be able to see everything. They simply look for whatever they can't see at the next scan and it means you get to see Bubba again! :)


----------



## em2656

2nd time - Yay! you'll love Sheffield. I'm originally from London and moved here (Hillsborough) about 4 years ago now. I can honestly say I would never, ever want to go back. Sheffield is such a wonderful city to bring kids up in. It has it's problems as do all places, but the people are so kind and friendly, totally different from London. Plus you're only ever 20 mins from the most beautiful countyside. 
I love it!
Where abouts are you moving to exactly? What brings you to Sheffield?

Sheffields hospital system is fantastic too. It has it's own, seperate childrens hospital, with it's own A&E dept., a seperate dental hospital, seperate cancer hospital and also it's own Maternity hospital called Jessops.
The Northern general was were women went to have babies, but a long time ago now. It is now one of the 2 adult hospitals and home to the adult A&E dept.

I have worked at Jessops loads of times and always been really impressed with the hospital itself as well as the staff who work their, it's where everyone goes, who's not having a home birth. 

Loolindley - I've not been anywhere really lol. I usually keep my laptop turned on 24/7 and always leave a page open on b&b so I know where I read up to. That way I just refresh it in the morning and catch up on the night talkers.
However one day a week or so ago I had to turn it off!!!!!!!! aaaarrrgggghhhhh!!!!!!!!
Disaster! I was just too intimidated by the amount of missed posts I guess hehehe
Kids are also away with their Dad this week. They've gone to Blackpool until Sunday, which has been bliss tbh. Not had any peace and quiet due to the builders here all day every day converting our double cellar, but just been nice not to have to prepare their meals and do so much washing etc. for a few days.

Hope everyone's well? Emma xxx


----------



## newfielady

Glad to hear (ah, shesh, I got the name gone now but I know your son's name is Rohan :dohh:) about the bump and transverse position of the baby until 25 weeks. Seems like a better explanation to me if it has happened to someone else. lol. Also makes sense as the movement I _have_ been feeling has been to the far sides so I guess the baby transverse would cause that. :haha: Plus I read if you are smaller" and have "well defined ab muscles" it can cause you to read small in the beginning.
Headed to bed soon. I got a big event tomorrow and Saturday. I run a home based business and I'm taking part in a community craft and trade show. :thumbup:


----------



## x-amy-x

just popping in to let u all know me and connie are doing ok and theres a little update in my journal hope eveyone is ok... missed you guys x


----------



## citymouse

Amy, how scary but so glad you and Connie are resting and doing well! Hopefully they'll give you the stitch tomorrow... When will they learn to listen to women about their bodies?

:hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Amy, so relieved to see you and keeping everything crossed they you are stitched and have a quiet recovery. 

Em, if you look a few pages back I posted a mamas and papas gift card offer and they have lots of nice dresses in their sale. I bought one for £14 delivered.

I have woken up with a small cold. Not good, it means I can't go see my dad. It explains why I've felt so rubbish the past few days...just HAVE to go in today, I have research to do, street surveys and a dinner thing later.

Meh

And none of my formal dresses fit well now, I just felt like a fat little dumpling in them and it wasn't good.


----------



## citymouse

Good morning, laddies... I'm just curling up in my new pillow to go to bed! After putting the pillowcase on this thing I believe I could dress any child of any age in any mood. Good lord! It took me ten minutes, lol.


----------



## MsCrow

You have to admit though, that is one crazy pillow. 

I looked at it and thought, well that's the pillow version of a lily pad.

Sleep well!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all, happy cancer research pink day!

sadley i have nothing pink left that fits so im just wearing pink dangley earrings to work... i look a bit mad so hopefully no clients come in today although i am interviewing potential trainees this afternoon ... lol


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning everyone 

congrats on your little :blue: bump Waula!! And i love the bump pics, especially the one from the front!!

Congrats on the scan redsox, gorgeous picture

Amy - we're all here thinking of you and little Connie! Hope you get that stich today!

So last night i caved and had smoked salmon! Was bloody lovely!!! 
On the subject of stretch marks I&#8217;ve not got any (yet) but my belly does look like it belongs to a gorilla now! It&#8217;s covered in bloody hair! My OH keeps joking that it&#8217;s getting worse than his :(


----------



## 2nd time

em2656

i am originaly from sheffield was born in he norhan general all my family are still up their i though jessops closed lol little do i noe

i havent lived there for more than 10 years so feels weird and having no frienda could be lonly i will be over the other side of the ciy in beauchief but my dady has a shop near hillsbrough


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> So UK ladies, how long does this ultrasound take? I heard you get a bit more time then you did in the 12 week one, so thats very exciting.

Mine was about half an hour :thumbup::baby:


----------



## Glowstar

em2656 said:


> Good evening Ladies.
> 
> I've not been on for just over a week I think and so there is no way on earth I could possibly catch up with what's been going on lol
> 
> So how is everyone? What did I miss?
> 
> Afm - we had our scan today (19 weeks exactly) everything is exactly as it should be all limbs present, all organs where they should be.
> Isn't it incredible the detail they can see with an ultrasound scan, amazing!
> 
> We have however got to go back next week (3rd November, which was my original scan date) as she refused to let the sonographer see her face (lol was lying wih her bum in the air!) and it was also noted that the placenta is currently low lying and actually "covering the exit" (as she put it lol). My bladder wasn't very full however, so she wants to see if that makes any difference before making any changes to the way this pregnancy will be managed.
> Apart from today, I've been feeling a lot more like myself this week which is nice.
> 
> Can anyone recommend anywhere to get reasonably priced going out maternity clothes?
> I've left it so late, but on the 12th it's Slimming Worlds Woman of the year finals in Birmingham and it's basically THE sw "do" of the year. Everyone gets dressed up, nice meal, lots of drinking, obviously not for me this year :(, our celebrity guest is Jason Manford, so photo shoots for the local papers etc.
> So I do need to make an effort, just dont want to waste a fortune on an outfit that I really wont where again, but everytime i've looked at the maternity ranges in shops it all seems to be casual wear. So, any suggestions?
> 
> Emma xxx

Em...I saw a lovely grey dress in Mamas and Papas the other day....really appropriate for a function or Xmas party...so maybe you could try there? H&M usually have nice stuff too and not just maternity....I've had a few bubble hem/empire style dresses that could easily be worn as maternity :winkwink:

Waula, congrats and evening up the numbers and being team BLUE :happydance::kiss:

I haven't even weighed myself. At my last scan at 10 weeks I was 65k which is 143lbs or 10st 2lb. I'd already put about 3lb on then....so will update at next appt. I know I've had to buy size 14 knickers though to accomodate my expanding arse :haha: Was a size 10-12 before.


----------



## mitchnorm

Amy - so glad you and Connie are good....we are all thinking of you both x x

Em - hiya, welcome back! Yeah mama and papas is good for dresses or I spotted a nice one (just black and long, very simple) in Jo JO Maman Bebe (I think thats right)

So this morning I am off to get my hair done, just coloured, no cut today as she went a bit short last time ha ha. 

Everythings good with my little girl....still very intermittent movement although they did say that placenta was posterior not anterior. He said not to worry. My scan took about 15-20 mins :-(...maybe they got all the measurements quick, she seem to be in a good position....good girl!!!! Got the doppler out last night but havent thouight about it in over a week...very loud!!! Ha ha

Catch you later x x


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good morning Laddies!*

*CROWNED -* enjoy your scan :dance:

*Little&Lost *- ive got the BIGGEST pack of scottish smoked salmon in the freezer (got it yesterday) for chritsmas morning breakfast.... your making me want to get it out now!!! 
*
Amy *- Thank you so much for the update and sending you a huge :kiss: and :hugs:

OK so silly question time: *Transverse Baby Position *(currently being discussed)
Are'nt all our babies transverse at the moment??? i thought they are (and look it on scan pics) but then move into head down closer to end of pregnancy? Is that not right? Surely atm they would only be in transverse otherwise they would be head down or floating head up?? im confused!!! (i know - doesnt take a lot)

on another note - so excited that its Friday and that tonight is mine and OHs ''date night'' to celebrate lots of lovely things :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

> ....still very intermittent movement although they did say that placenta was posterior not anterior. He said not to worry.

i didnt feel anything at all last night :( Maybe its due to Zumba.... and babies move when we are still.... :shrug:


----------



## 2nd time

firsttimer1 said:


> *Good morning Laddies!*
> 
> *CROWNED -* enjoy your scan :dance:
> 
> *Little&Lost *- ive got the BIGGEST pack of scottish smoked salmon in the freezer (got it yesterday) for chritsmas morning breakfast.... your making me want to get it out now!!!
> *
> Amy *- Thank you so much for the update and sending you a huge :kiss: and :hugs:
> 
> OK so silly question time: *Transverse Baby Position *(currently being discussed)
> Are'nt all our babies transverse at the moment??? i thought they are (and look it on scan pics) but then move into head down closer to end of pregnancy? Is that not right? Surely atm they would only be in transverse otherwise they would be head down or floating head up?? im confused!!! (i know - doesnt take a lot)
> 
> on another note - so excited that its Friday and that tonight is mine and OHs ''date night'' to celebrate lots of lovely things :kiss:


ok on he transverse issue it looks like it from he scans bu they manipulate he pics my scan looks just like yours and my litle boy is very much head down my last dd was breeach at 20 week scan and still looked the same but dont forget hey will move alo in he next 19 weeks


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> on another note - so excited that its Friday and that tonight is mine and OHs ''date night'' to celebrate lots of lovely things :kiss:


Enjoy your 'date night' :serenade:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Hooray for Fridays! So pleased it's the weekend - going shopping for new clothes tomorrow (finally realised almost nothing fits and my maternity wardrobe is way too small) and then have booked the John Lewis nursery appointment for Sunday afternoon! Decided not to travel all the way to the baby show in the end.

So my scan yesterday was great. Probably only lasted 20 minutes, if that. It slept the whole way through and watched it yawn and put it's thumb up at one point which was cute. Sonographer was loads better this time round, she actually had the screen at an angle that meant i could watch unlike last time! The baby was hiding really low down though, literally burying itself in the lowest place it could, with it's feet resting against me which may be why i feel little tickles fairly often? Not really felt any kicks I don't think.



She got me to cough a couple of times to get it to turn the right way so she could see heart & face, and kept prodding me with the scanner. DH was a bit miffed afterwards saying she'd disturbed him sleeping, it was cute that he's getting a bit more interested and protective!

Have decided looking at other photos that my hospital just doesn't take good ones! There were loads of really clear shots on the screen but what she actually captured I don't think is that great. Anyway, here it is...
 



Attached Files:







20week.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## littleANDlost

Glad your scan went well Lozza! xx


----------



## lauraclili

I'm glad your scan went well Lozza! 

Well, DH and I are on the train to London at the moment going to the Baby Show! I'm super excited!!!


----------



## KellyC75

lauraclili said:


> Well, DH and I are on the train to London at the moment going to the Baby Show! I'm super excited!!!

Have a great day :dance: Look forward to hearing all about it


----------



## firsttimer1

*lozza*- its a GREAT pic! and thats so sweet that your OH got all protective over bubs :)

*laura *- let us know how it is! I was going to get tickets for today but didnt in the end. Im a bit of a crowd hater so i think crowd + hormones + prams = a pi**ed off me! :rofl:

cant wait to hear from *crowned*...... i love it when one of us is having a scan! :dance:

*2nd time* - thanks for trannverse info..... cant believe baby hangs upside down that long!!!


----------



## KellyC75

The last baby show I went to was when my DS1 was small!! He is almost 19 years old now, so its been running a very long time! :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck for your scan 'crowned' :baby::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## 2nd time

ok o i am watching dicovery home and health and hi woman had quads then within he year was pregnant again this time it was quads again omg i though i was bad with 3 under 3 not 9 under 3 omg


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> ok o i am watching dicovery home and health and hi woman had quads then within he year was pregnant again this time it was quads again omg i though i was bad with 3 under 3 not 9 under 3 omg

haha im just starting to watch this on +1!! :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Ok Laddies....Its time for :cake:

:happydance: 9500 posts :happydance:

(note we now celebrate half thousand posts too...Any excuse for cake!:haha:)


----------



## firsttimer1

hahahaha gosh we can talk! its a wonder we have anything left to say! :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey lovely laddies! 

Brilliant scan news yesterday - YAY!!! Well done Lozza yellow:), Blessed blue:), Redsox yellow:), em2656 yellow:) and Waula blue:) - SOOOO pleased for you ALL!!!! :thumbup: xx

Amy - sending :hugs: and :flower: for you and your beautiful Connie. xx

Firsttimer -have a FABULOUS date night this evening...celebrate in style laddie!! :happydance: 

Laura - have lots of fun at the Baby Show!! :thumbup:

Good luck to Crowned 9and anyone else) for the scan today!!!! Enjoy it hon! 

Only THREE more sleeps 'til my scan!!!!!! :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

:cake: LOTS & LOTS OF POSTS - Lets keep it up my gals...gawd we can sure GAS!!!! 

Had a busy week and feeling tired thsi week too - baby must be growing! May be going to see our friends tomorrow who have just had a baby girl! :kiss: we can get some practice in...at cuddling NOT nappy-changing! :haha:

Enjoy your days xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

*Niknak* - Not long now, keep yourself busy over the weekend!:happydance:

*Laura/Mitch* and others, enjoy the baby show, wish I was going!:cry:

Citymouse and others - thanks to your smoked salmon chat last night I got a pub quiz question right last night that the rest of my team didn't know - what type of fish is Lox!! I was able to point out that BnB has many uses!!!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza thats brilliant :) - Mmmmmmm salmon.............


----------



## redsox

lozza1uk said:


> Redsox - Great picture! Did you cave in the end and find out what you're having, or stay yellow?

So yesterday I avoided Lozza's question out of guilt! Little confession to make...DH TOTALLY caved during the scan and despite our telling the tech we didn't want to know, he peeked!!! It was honestly the cutest thing as I was looking away (as instructed :) ) and I looked over at DH and he just mouthed "Boy!" It was too funny! I just started yelling 'Cheater!!!!" and the tech had a good laugh. She asked us 3 times if we were sure we wanted to know - and sure enough - we have a little boy on the way!!:blue:

I was so surprised all day yesterday - because we found out AND because baby is a boy - and had agreed with DH to keep it a secret. Well sure enough DH blabbed to a client during the day and by the time I came home from work he said, we can't do this, let's just tell. Picked up the phone and just dialed his family!!!! Seeing that he was the one adamant about baby's gender being a surprise this was a massive turn of events, and in my opinion, too funny and cute. 

Finding out was really amazing for us and I am so glad our cheeky little boy showed off his parts - I think it was Wouldluvabub who was so blown away by how bonded she feels with her baby boy now that she knows...I feel the same way!!!!! :) I am FINALLY sooooo excited and really just sort of starstruck that I am going to have this little guy in my arms in just a little while! I honestly and truly thought we were having a girl and I think I am still adjusting to the idea of a boy - but there is no doubt I am literally beaming when I think about having a little son. After all of the stress and worry - it's such a blessing to finally just walk around smiling about my baby!

Lastly - hats off to the true Team Yellow ladies!!!! I pray that DH and can do this again soon and maybe that will be our real Team Yellow time! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Laura - You will have to tell me what the Baby Show is like before I head over there tomorrow....where I need to head to gather freebies preferably :happydance:. Me and hubby are going along with another couple expecting...so I have said we will meet them at 10.30am and have a looksie around......see whats what...get any freebies and when we have had enough go find a pub for a lovely lunch and a couple of pints for the boys :haha: Sounds like a good compromise...I also hate crowds FT - so I will be in, have a browse, pick up anything and out again :happydance:

Lozza - lovely scan pic....I have a head and torso one - cant really see any arms and legs but sonographer assures me they were all there


----------



## lozza1uk

redsox said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - Great picture! Did you cave in the end and find out what you're having, or stay yellow?
> 
> So yesterday I avoided Lozza's question out of guilt! Little confession to make...DH TOTALLY caved during the scan and despite our telling the tech we didn't want to know, he peeked!!! It was honestly the cutest thing as I was looking away (as instructed :) ) and I looked over at DH and he just mouthed "Boy!" It was too funny! I just started yelling 'Cheater!!!!" and the tech had a good laugh. She asked us 3 times if we were sure we wanted to know - and sure enough - we have a little boy on the way!!:blue:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl: Funnily enough I had been wondering... Congratulations!!! I'm amazed he managed to notice, I found it really hard to work out what was what because she whizzed around so fast!

How exciting though - and you've evened up the numbers!:thumbup:


----------



## Nicnak282

Ta FT - gonna try and keep myself busy as feeling so excited and bloody nervous!!! :wacko:

Hubby and I are having a nice night in with good food and a DVD tonight and then visiting friends and family on Saturday:wacko: day/ eve. 

And then Sunday will be mostly took up with me getting rid of unwanted hair on my legs/ bikini-line!!!!!!!! :haha::haha: I have ignored it for long enough...so I 'm going to tackle it...I may be gone for some time!!!!! LOL! :rofl::rofl::tease::tease: Also it starting to grow on my belly - WTF! :dohh:

xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Redsox - Fantastic that you found out and now feel bonded with the little one. A lovely little boy :happydance:. I think it especially helps with the whole bonding and getting used to the idea if you were convinced you were carrying one sex and it turns out to be the other. Thats certainly how I feel about my little girl....I didnt have a clue what I was carrying but with so many boys in the family I guess I just presumed.....Knowing its a girl is slowly helping me with a little shock :thumbup:

Boys are level??? woooop :happydance:

P.s. Boooo to OH for spilling the beans so soon....I am day 3 and holding strong ha ha....only another 4 plus months to go!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - that's the thing, i saw the legs and arms on the screen, and some great shots. It's just a shame the sonographer took a rubbish one! To be far she tried to capture the thumbs up, but just missed it!


----------



## Nicnak282

YAY - Redsox, a BOY!!!!!! :blue: SO AMAZING!!

Your OH sounds like mine!!! So cute that he is so excited! :happydance: This is why we are not on team :yellow: - there is no way on this earth my hubby would be able to stop himself peaking and then telling me!! 

xx


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> P.s. Boooo to OH for spilling the beans so soon....I am day 3 and holding strong ha ha....only another 4 plus months to go!!

I know!!!! Well this whole secret aspect was his request, so I just letting him go with it. Of course, I had to tease him a ton yesterday about being the one who caved. I was as strong-willed as I could have ever been and he just went and blew it! :haha:

He is SOOO fired up about having a son he's running around the house saying "MY SON!!!!!" in a Braveheart sort of battle cry voice!!!!! It's hysterical. I can't lie - sort of awesome how excited he is and I get the sneaking suspicion he is going to be a LOT more tender to his wife now that he knows I am carrying his heir!

And truly - this will be the first child on his family's side that will carry on the family name! Pretty big deal to them. His Italian mother was all mush last night "Oh a little Caleb!" She sure loves her son - so the idea of him having a mini-me was overwhelming for them. It's all TOO cute!

Downside? Now I have to plan on a Bris!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo another little Boy :happydance: way to go Redsox :hugs: I agree with you that it has made my OH super excited and almost more involved when we found out. He had tears in his eyes when he told his Mum :kiss: because his brother has 3 daughters so this little guy will be spoilt rotten :wacko::haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I think my hubby will be pretty good at keeping the secret....he likes to know stuff but is good at keeping to himself. Its our little secret and I think he likes that :blush: Bless him.

Glowstar - I know how you feel....my parents have 3 grandsons and really wanted a baby girl (they would have been happy whatever) so even though I am still a little in shock and getting used to it....i am really pleased for them (or I will be come March 13th approx :haha:)


----------



## newfielady

Not quite caught up yet but I had to post before I forgot. :dohh:


> OK so silly question time: Transverse Baby Position (currently being discussed)
> Are'nt all our babies transverse at the moment??? i thought they are (and look it on scan pics) but then move into head down closer to end of pregnancy? Is that not right? Surely atm they would only be in transverse otherwise they would be head down or floating head up?? im confused!!! (i know - doesnt take a lot)

ft I was thinking the same thing. But then I wondered if they maybe flip the images so the baby looks side to side? :shrug: That's kind of why I thought it was a weird explanation at first. DH has put me on a strict diet; _eat everything!_ He said he don't care if its in the fridge or if I have to go buy it lol. It's time I start fattening up. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Red sox- that is so sweet. Congrats on the boy.
I am going to be looking the whole time to see if I can get any hints. I keep calling the baby a "he" and hubby keeps calling the baby "she".
I have something to do everyday to try and pass the 5 days till my (and pristocks :haha:) scan faster. It's driving me slowing nuts. :wacko: Last night I dreampt about it.


----------



## littleANDlost

redsox thats awesome congrats on your little :blue: bump! Bless your OH and his excitment!


----------



## Widger

:yipee: redsox on a baby boy

Mitch - I would blab without realising I'm sure. My friend found out but her husband didn't want to know so she managed not to tell him too. Crazy. How did she manage it? Maybe im too much of a blabber mouth.

Ft - I didn't ever feel much movement during the day until 3rd trimester, but night time yikes! My little boy didn't stop.

Well thankfully I'm so much better today after feeling so sick yesterday. I felt like death and although still can't eat properly, I can function. Got my nct pals over today and dressing up the little ones in their Halloween outfits. Can't wait.

Have a good day xx


----------



## mummy2bm

Hi March Mamas not posted in a while, but have been for 20wk scan on wednesday & they said we are team :pink: so happy as we wanted another girl. :happydance:

We saw 3 white lines & he said 95% it was a girl. Told all family but had a few comments what if it's not etc now I'm doubting the scan. We didnt get the potty shot & I could kick myself now. OH says its was deffo 3 lines & the tech got a good clear view just wish I had pic to look at.

As anyone been told 1 & it was the other & do you trust what they say. Really want this to be another girl but I really thought it would be a boy now I know its a girl I dont want to be too disappointed if they got it wrong. :wacko:


----------



## 2nd time

mummy2bm said:


> Hi March Mamas not posted in a while, but have been for 20wk scan on wednesday & they said we are team :pink: so happy as we wanted another girl. :happydance:
> 
> We saw 3 white lines & he said 95% it was a girl. Told all family but had a few comments what if it's not etc now I'm doubting the scan. We didnt get the potty shot & I could kick myself now. OH says its was deffo 3 lines & the tech got a good clear view just wish I had pic to look at.
> 
> As anyone been told 1 & it was the other & do you trust what they say. Really want this to be another girl but I really thought it would be a boy now I know its a girl I dont want to be too disappointed if they got it wrong. :wacko:

last year my tech ws very cagey and would only ay more girl han boy, we saw 3 lines and she deffinetly i a girl now hes here


----------



## mitchnorm

mummy2bm said:


> Hi March Mamas not posted in a while, but have been for 20wk scan on wednesday & they said we are team :pink: so happy as we wanted another girl. :happydance:
> 
> We saw 3 white lines & he said 95% it was a girl. Told all family but had a few comments what if it's not etc now I'm doubting the scan. We didnt get the potty shot & I could kick myself now. OH says its was deffo 3 lines & the tech got a good clear view just wish I had pic to look at.
> 
> As anyone been told 1 & it was the other & do you trust what they say. Really want this to be another girl but I really thought it would be a boy now I know its a girl I dont want to be too disappointed if they got it wrong. :wacko:

Hiya....we were told we were having a girl on Wednesday and he showed the girl bits...but I was a bit tearful and couldnt really see the screen to see what he was showing us :nope:. That being said I did say to him...are you sure its a girl (I also said I know you cant saying 100%) he replied saying that if anything other than a girl came out he would be very surprised. :haha:

However, as I didnt look (and hubby is probably a bit useless at seeing stuff) I am doubting - but he was adamant.

I really dont think they would say if they were really unsure (I hope)....and you couldnt see on our scan pics either


----------



## littleANDlost

the lady at my scan showed us the 3 little white lines and said girl and was saying she all the way through but said she couldn't say 100%. I think they always say that to cover there backs and every now and then they are wrong (boys can hide themselves apparently) but I've personal never known anyone to be told wrong, I have however known sonographers to say that they just can&#8217;t tell and not go either way, so if they were actually unsure at all they wouldn&#8217;t have said anything.


----------



## mitchnorm

I am just sitting quietly at home working and felt a little movement in belly....so I placed my hand on the area and she kicked me...like a proper kick that I felt from the outside that is the first:happydance:

Felt weird but amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## littleANDlost

NOW THEY'VE STARTED MITCH THEY WILL NOT STOP!!!!! :) amazing isn't it? You'll get used to it when at 2am you get into bed after weeing and the baby kicks away for an hour not letting you get back to sleep lol.


----------



## crowned

Well, ladies, I'm back from my scan. It took nearly an hour, and DH had to wait in the waiting room for the first 45 so the lady could take all the measurements. I couldn't see a thing the whole time, so I just stared at the ceiling while she got to watch my baby and take its measurements. My 7 week scan (didn't have a 12 week one) was better in a way, but it was in another country where they had a separate monitor for the mom to watch the whole time. Anyway, it was amazing once they let DH into the room, because then she moved the screen and we got to see our beautiful baby waving at us and wriggling around. She was really cagey about any sort of information, and only said, "Your midwife will discuss all your results with you." I just had my mw appointment this week, so that might mean I don't know for sure that baby's okay until 4 weeks from now! It's okay though - it looks healthy to both of us, and it had two hands, two feet, a darling little nose and a strong heartbeat, so I think we're okay. I choose to be positive about it all and assume that's what they say to everyone! Anyway, baby is GORGEOUS and I think it all just got a LOT more real for both DH and I! I'll upload a scan picture in a few minutes for all of you!


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> Well, ladies, I'm back from my scan. It took nearly an hour, and DH had to wait in the waiting room for the first 45 so the lady could take all the measurements. I couldn't see a thing the whole time, so I just stared at the ceiling while she got to watch my baby and take its measurements. My 7 week scan (didn't have a 12 week one) was better in a way, but it was in another country where they had a separate monitor for the mom to watch the whole time. Anyway, it was amazing once they let DH into the room, because then she moved the screen and we got to see our beautiful baby waving at us and wriggling around. She was really cagey about any sort of information, and only said, "Your midwife will discuss all your results with you." I just had my mw appointment this week, so that might mean I don't know for sure that baby's okay until 4 weeks from now! It's okay though - it looks healthy to both of us, and it had two hands, two feet, a darling little nose and a strong heartbeat, so I think we're okay. I choose to be positive about it all and assume that's what they say to everyone! Anyway, baby is GORGEOUS and I think it all just got a LOT more real for both DH and I! I'll upload a scan picture in a few minutes for all of you!

Congratulations Crowned!!! I am sure you could call the midwife and she would talk you through the results before your appt....I would :thumbup:

did you find out what you are having?? Unsure whether you were team :yellow:


----------



## littleANDlost

im sure everything is fine with the scan crowned, can't beilive they will make you wait to hear that though! Did you find out what you where having???


----------



## crowned

Thanks ladies! And sorry, we're still team Yellow! The technician made us look away while she skimmed past baby's bits to show us the feet, and I definitely didn't peek, and I don't think DH did either. It was SO hard to say no, we don't want to know!!! I'm still not sure I made the right decision, but I'm proud of myself for sticking to my guns!


----------



## littleANDlost

whether is it :blue: or :pink: it will be a darling baby and wont make any difference when the time comes anyway just a lovely surprise. I love knowing now but part of me kinda wishes i had waited so that i could get the surprise lol


----------



## blessedmomma

redsox- yay for :blue: my DH is just like that too. he has to know! i think its very helpful for daddys to bond :cloud9: very sweet of your DH, mine would have never even considered leaving it a secret lol.

mummy- yay for :pink:!!! im sure if they saw the lines, its a girl :flower:

crowned- yay for your scan, im sure baby is very healthy :hugs:

lozza- very cute baby pic :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

*mummy2bm* - you just put the girls ahead again! CONGRATS on your :pink: bump :)

*redsox* - YOU CHEAAAATTTTTTTT!!!!!!!! :rofl: 

Im beginning to feel very lonely on team yellow :rofl: Thank the lord i have cupcake and crowned to rely on :rofl: (unless you ladies want to admit to anything....mmmm?....) ;)

*mitch *- so JEALOUS that youve been kicked.... i want to be kicked toooooooo :brat:

*crowned *- CONGRATULATIONS! told you it would be perfect :) shame u had a bit of a iffy sonographer though? and why on earth did your OH have to wait outside??? But who cares - you have a healthy bonny baby! :dance: Cant wait to see scan piccie :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch how are you feeling today? Ive got a reallllllllllllllly sore throat :( prob not flu jab related (as think OH has a sore throat will check when he is home) but thought it was worth asking you? xxx


----------



## newfielady

Congrats crowned! I'm hoping my tech isn't too cagey because I want to know right away if the baby is big enough. :dohh:
My small belly has me somewhat freaked out. :shock: Her's some pics I took today, 18 weeks 5 days.
Fist one is font on (and bio oil-ly as well :haha). Ten it's side on and then side on with shirt. You ladies can compare it to your bumps and tell me if you think I am _way_ too small. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









010.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









012.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newfielady

ft- here the "partner" has to wait outside until the dr stuff is done and then he can come in and they do a "show and tell". It's standard apparently. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - i HONESTLY dont think your too small at all hun - try not to worry so much. You have very clearly got a pregnancy bump.... its just every bump is different. I really do think yours is just right xxx

that sucks that your not allowed your partner in there for that bit of scan.... i was so nervous i nearly passed out so my oH was VERY much needed!!!


----------



## crowned

newfie, I'm really small too, but I'm not too worried. Supposedly if you were smaller before, you might have a smaller bump overall. Also, if you're tall your bump could be smaller. Have you gained any weight at all?


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> newfie, I'm really small too, but I'm not too worried. Supposedly if you were smaller before, you might have a smaller bump overall. Also, if you're tall your bump could be smaller. Have you gained any weight at all?

If the doctor hadn't pointed out that the fundal height was only 12 and should be 16-20 then I wouldn't even be fazed. But now I'm wondering if I'm not eating enough and the baby is growing enough :cry: I was small before, ( us size 4) and I'm tall (5'9''). The only thing is I haven't gained any weight. :nope: I lost 2 lbs the first appointment and 2lb at the second but I only lost 1/4 a lb this time but I should def be gaining by now. I always had a good metabolism so I guess that plus the extra little calorie burner (baby :haha:) I'm losing.
ft- I wish he could come in for the whole thing. I don't see the difference. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - as far as i know, if your tall and thin then you will show less, esp as your bump goes up and out - rather than just out (like mine)

but i understand your worry if the doctor said the measurement was small. HOW small is small though? Your baby may just be a smaller baby?

is there anyone you can contact to get further info? when is your next appt to find out more?

:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie i just looked up fundal height and 14-22 seems to be right for 18 weeks pregnant; as apparently its 4 cms either side. so your only 2cm under..... your baby as you said before could be lying across rather than down which could effect it. 
you have found a strong HB and thats the main thing right? so i bet its something silly like you have a baby who choses to lay awkwardly! :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- You definitely have a preggo bump. I just think that you have a small frame, and therefore it is more compact. It's super cute, though. :thumbup:

Congrats on the good scans Crowned and Mummy2bm. Crowned, my ultrasound tech is really funny. She always says "the doctor will have to discuss the results with you," but then she leans in and whispers "but from where I'm sitting everything looks great." ;)

Redsox- Congrats on the blue bump. :blue: Your DH sounds adorable. It's cute that he couldn't contain himself. :haha:

Mitch- You felt a kick on the outside? I'm so jealous!!!! Every time I feel a kick, I'll put my hand on my belly thinking I might be able to catch the next one, but then they get really still. So I'll move my hand away, and then one of the little boogers will kick. :dohh:

By the way.... I agree with what the other ladies said about the pictures being manipulated so that we can see them. Our babies aren't all transverse. I asked last time, and at that time, Baby A was head down. Baby B was parallel, but breach.


----------



## mitchnorm

:winkwink:


firsttimer1 said:


> Mitch how are you feeling today? Ive got a reallllllllllllllly sore throat :( prob not flu jab related (as think OH has a sore throat will check when he is home) but thought it was worth asking you? xxx

I feel absolutely fine - completely normal. No sore arm unless I press the area where the needle goes in. I am sure its either psychological or just a little tickle. Have fun on your date night tonight!! :happydance:

Newfie - cute bump - I agree you have a lovely small frame so I was bound to be compact - lucky you :thumbup:

Wondertwins - yeah I have done that a few times - felt something and put my hand there to not a feeling a thing....this time she kicked (or punched) my hand and went on to do it a second time. Texted my hubby he said 'aaaw I am already missing the firsts :nope:' bless him. Gonna try and wake her later for him :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Newfie, my bump is smaller than yours... The only reason I look pregnant at all is that my belly fat is getting pushed up and out. Tired of people looking at my chub and telling me I'm showing. :( And wish the uterus would get its act together!

But I've heard of lots of women who don't show until 5-7 months. And I heard the heartbeat yesterday, so loud and clear! 

I'm trying not to worry. All the fundal height illustrations I've seen show 20 weeks as when the baby is near the belly button, so I'm hoping I'll pop soon.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and congrats to all the lads with scans and gender reveals! Redsox, lol'ing at your DH!

Monster pillow was great. Will take a little getting used to, but not much. I even dreamed about being in the most comfortable airplane seat ever! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> *mummy2bm* - you just put the girls ahead again! CONGRATS on your :pink: bump :)
> 
> *redsox* - YOU CHEAAAATTTTTTTT!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Im beginning to feel very lonely on team yellow :rofl: Thank the lord i have cupcake and crowned to rely on :rofl: (unless you ladies want to admit to anything....mmmm?....) ;)

And me!! I will definitely not cave (although it crossed my mind for a millisecond whilst in the scan!)


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - yer im sure my sore throat is non jab related as my arm doesnt even hurt etc xx My OH has had a terrible sore throat for last week so think ive just caught it..... its SOOOOO sore :(

BOO! * its definately not psychological!


----------



## crowned

My scan piccy! Sorry it took so long - computer kept freezing up. They gave us 3 pics, but all are profiles and the other two are blurry and baby's head is squished down into its chest, so this is definitely the best one!
 



Attached Files:







20 week ultrasound pics Oct 28 2011 001-1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## firsttimer1

so cute! crowned do you think its boy or girl? xxx


----------



## crowned

firsttimer1 said:


> so cute! crowned do you think its boy or girl? xxx

Umm.... Some days I think definitely girl, some days boy. I think I've decided, in my head, it's a boy, because I secretly want a girl so this way if I expect a boy I won't be disappointed!! Any gender guesses?


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> My scan piccy! Sorry it took so long - computer kept freezing up. They gave us 3 pics, but all are profiles and the other two are blurry and baby's head is squished down into its chest, so this is definitely the best one!

You scan pic looks exactly like my :pink: one :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned i asked becuase im sure its a :pink: ! ive started noticing similarities in some of our scan photos on this thread....... LOL (listen to me as if i know what im talking about :rofl: )


----------



## crowned

Cool! I guess we'll have to wait and see if you're right! If you are, you should start a gender-predicting business...


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha maybe the next person who has a scan cud post their piccie and i will say what i think it is - and they can say if its right :)

its not my own theory or anything - its an exisisting one :rofl:


----------



## waula

awesome scans today laddies!!! yay on the blue bumps and on the yellows - it soooo doesn't matter does it as long as they are healthy!!! :happydance:

i'm over the moon about having a little boy but it is HARD to keep it quiet!!!!!!! everyone keeps asking and i keep having to make up teeny tiny lies about it keeping its legs crossed whereas in reality it wiggled its willy at us in a very naughty fashion! I do agree about the bonding but I have to say that (fingers crossed) next time (am I a loon??!!!) that we will stick with team yellow - just to experience both sides!!! 

and...now I know we're on for a boy one this time round, a little bit of me knows at some point i'd like a girl one too...DH is worried i'm going to be Mrs Maternal and have an excellent "calving interval" as we say in the cow world with a "spring calf" born each year!!!! hmmm not so sure, lets have a go with one first!

oh and wondertwins, I've been meaning to ask for a while... I think twins must be absolutely mental!!!! how are you not in a constant state of panic about number of pairs of arms and boobs you might need???!!!! :loopy: I'm sure you'll cope amazingly well and you know we'll all be here for you!!!! :flower: my Dad is from a big family and is one of twins - my Grandma had twins then the next year a single and the next year another set of twins - she did have 11 in total but CAN you imagine...

xxxx


----------



## waula

FT: if you think crowned is a girl (and I agree) then yours HAS to be a boy - its effectively the mirror image of my scan!!!! right back at you with your gender guesses!!!! xxx


----------



## newfielady

Nice scan pic crowned. I guess girl too. Not for any reason, just I "think" it is. :rofl:
Okay, you girls make sense. I am just gonna chill. And my mother even said I have a long torso (for a lady) and the baby probably has more room to stretch up instead of out. Which makes sense too. :dohh: I thought the fundal height had a 2 cm give either way not 4! That seems much closer to my reading then. And if hes lying awkward than that would affect it. Okay, *breath* I'm good now. Thanks girls :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

yup - based on what ive seen of all your scan photos - im even MORE certain now that im carrying a little dude :dance:

weird that ive thought so since day 1!


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - the fundal height depending on who tells you ranges from 2-4 in difference.... also, all the stuff i read in my nhs pack points at being quite inaccurate as so much can account for why fundal is lower / higher.... so im glad u feel more relaxed now.... u should :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> yup - based on what ive seen of all your scan photos - im even MORE certain now that im carrying a little dude :dance:
> 
> weird that ive thought so since day 1!

I thought boy from your 12 week scan (remember a few of us had a little guessing game :winkwink:)


----------



## em2656

Congratulations on all the wonderful scan ladies!

I think it's lovely when OH start to get giddy about it all, I think it just takes a little longer for it seem really, real for them.

I'm really suprised about the whole dads wait outside thing...
What difference would it make even if there was actually a problem? Very strange!

Our sonographer wasn't too bad, although she freaked hubby out by being a little too honest lol. Just as she started the scan hunny shuffled his chair into a better position to watch the screen while she took measurements etc. She asked him if he could please move back as " we dont like you to see straight away, just incase anything is wrong. Once I've checked and taken the measurements I need, I'll turn the screen so both of you can see."
Now we know this is why they do it that way, but I've never had someone actually say it before and I think it was a DH. He sat absolutley rigid, looking totally freaked out until she finally turned the screen around. Bless him.

We have also finally decided on a name, it's............Jessica!

We both like it and all the abreviations of it too. Thank goodness for that! That's one major job, well and truely jobbed!

Thankyou so much everyone for all your shopping suggestions. I went out and braved the crowds today and was so relieved to actually find 3, yes 3, dresses that I really like. Not too pricey either, each under £30. Can't believe it, that never happens to me lol. I do however have incredibly wide, paddle like feet and so, as always, shoes are not something I am able to derive any pleasure from buying as quite simply none of them fit. Even a lot of the online wide fitting shoe suppliers are no good.
I'll just have to try and find something in the bottom of my wardrobe that isnt too offensive. So now I just accessories. Such a relief.
I might be brave and post some pics later so you can all help me choose.

Does anyone else suffer from really bad lower back and pelvis pain if you walk around for too long?
I was only out for just over 2 hours and after about an hour it started. It began just feeling like I really needed to bend right over to touch my toes to stretch it out (if that makes sense? It's the only way I can describe it lol). But became more and more painful. I've been home for about 6 hours now, resting and it's still uncomfortable.
This has happened a couple of times now, each when I've been out shopping and I dont remember it being like this in my previous pregnancies.

Hope you all have a great weekend ladies, I'm not going to the baby show after all, but have found a more local one with a nearly new sale on Sunday to go to instead, can't wait!

Emma xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Lovely name Em.....and let us see your dresses on so we can choose :winkwink:

Regards names (as we are on that conversation) - we are obviously having to consider girls names now....but have narrowed down to a select few (so far - we may add to it)...what do you think:

Olivia Grace
Lily Grace
Though we have thought about Freya, Megan, Eve (probably middle) and Georgia....

Its so nice to have to look around again as a boys name was a given:happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

waula said:


> oh and wondertwins, I've been meaning to ask for a while... I think twins must be absolutely mental!!!! how are you not in a constant state of panic about number of pairs of arms and boobs you might need???!!!! :loopy: I'm sure you'll cope amazingly well and you know we'll all be here for you!!!! :flower: my Dad is from a big family and is one of twins - my Grandma had twins then the next year a single and the next year another set of twins - she did have 11 in total but CAN you imagine...
> 
> xxxx

Ha ha ha. I'm already in a state of panic! That's why I'm on BnB all day long. I can't seem to concentrate on work because I spend the whole day wondering how in the world I'll survive. I fear that I will spend every hour of the day feeding, changing or bathing the little guys. :cry: I'm very hopeful that I'm able to tandem breastfeed. That will help out a lot. And I know that something just sort of comes over you when it come to taking care of your LOs and makes the impossible seem possible. :) (There's a reason babies are so dang cute and cuddly!!!) 

You'll be able to appreciate this, Waula: one of the demonstrated methods for tandem breastfeeding is known as cow-style. :haha: (https://www.naturallyparentingtwins.com/drupal/node/65) 

I really enjoyed breastfeeding DS because it was a great bonding time. However, something about being hunched over on all fours doesn't seem very sweet or cuddly, so I'm going to pass on that position. :blush: And I've already decided that I'm not going to commit to anything. That way I'll be less stressed out when things need to change. :thumbup:


----------



## waula

wondertwins that link has LITERALLY made my day!!!!! thank you... i'm not sure what to say! Its a position I hadn't considered!!!!! and I do mean it... when we're all pulling our hair out in a few months time with crying babies or dirty nappies i would like you just to come on here and remind us that you have twice as many mouths and bottoms and to all man up!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- I love all of those names!!

Em- I know exactly what you're talking about regarding the low back pain and the need to lean forward and stretch it out. I think that's why prenatal yoga is so good. There are plenty of moves that have you to round your back out and swivel your hips, thereby stretching all those joints out. It feels heavenly.


----------



## waula

oooh mitch... i LOVE your name choices.... and wouldn't be able to choose between Olivia and Lily. Are we allowed to discuss names on here mitch???!!! DH is as adamant about being secretive about names as he is about the sex... but he'll never know I've told on here will he??!!!!! well i'll tell you our girly names (for next time hehehehe) Evelyn Mae or Molly Rose.... xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Love those girls names too.

I was a bit unsure about sharing names but again like sharing the gender its like a virtual world here :haha:. I am certainly NOT telling family and friends so no mention from anyone on FB :winkwink:

We are thinking of telling our friends tomorrow our choices of names as they are due 10 days before us and I would be gutted if they accidently chose ours :cry:. They have found out the gender and are going to telling people but after they have told their families so perhaps I will only share if they are having a girl too.

x


----------



## citymouse

I've decided to drink tons of water and see if having more amniotic fluid makes my uterus get bigger. :rofl: Actually I need more in general. I usually drink lots in the late afternoon and evening but not as much in the morning. 

Lol at your gender predictions, FT! I guess now that you're safe from temptation you can guess all you want!

I haven't wanted to share our name because it's Googleable but I will do it in un-search-friendly code... It's [redacted]. (I may get paranoid and come back and delete that soon!)


----------



## mitchnorm

thought about that I guess....but undersure who would want to google to search for my names :wacko:


----------



## kkl12

Mitch- I love the names you have picked.
Em- I also like the name Jessica a lot

Now that we know it's a girl, DH and I have started discussing names. We have it narrowed down to a few, but I don't know which is best. Talk about endless choices:coffee: so much to consider...
Here's our possible :pink: names:
B rielle
E velyn
G enesis
G emma
G lenda

Brielle is my first choice. Genesis is my DH's pick... I'm on the fence:shrug:
Which would be your pick? Just curious..


----------



## wondertwins

mitchnorm said:


> We are thinking of telling our friends tomorrow our choices of names as they are due 10 days before us and I would be gutted if they accidently chose ours :cry:. They have found out the gender and are going to telling people but after they have told their families so perhaps I will only share if they are having a girl too.
> 
> x

We are doing the exact same thing with some friends of ours. They are also having a boy, and it's likely we'll end up delivering withing days of each other. Plus, they are also Ethiopian like my DH, so the chance of accidentally stealing a name (or coming up with a similar name) is way too high. Other than that... we're going to keep it a secret. :)

If I tell on here.... it will only be after I figure out some clever way to obscure the names from the Google bots so that 20 years from now, my DSs don't search their own names only to find my waxing story. :blush:


----------



## waula

love your names too citymouse... i always thought girls names were sooo much easier than boy ones... ok... maybe you laddies can help me with boy names then... we picked out names we liked months ago and our boy one's are Noah Charles and Ethan Thomas - any preferences?? I love them both but not as set on them as I was with Evelyn for a girl... but DH loves Noah Charles!!! Hmmm...


----------



## waula

KK - it'd be Evelyn every time for me!!! xx


----------



## wondertwins

C'mouse - you posted when I was typing. Is that the way to save my sons the embarrassment? :thumbup:

I love your names!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

KKL - mmmm I like Gemma and Evelyn. Never heard Brielle before but quite like. Its important about how they go with your last name too and whether you are happy with what they may be shortened too.

Waula - I like both of your boys names - but if I had to choose probably Ethan Thomas. Again you have to say both with last name.

Our boy name was D-aniel J-ames...next time x


----------



## kkl12

Citymouse... I like your names too! 
Too many choices for girls names. I like too many, and it seems DH only likes a few! :dohh:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good afternoon ladies.

Congrats to all the great scans and finding out genders, seems we are pretty even right now for girls, boys and yellow! Makes me excited to add to the list. We've decided that if the lo won't reveal it's gender then we will remain yellow until the end (though I hope the lo will give us a nice clear shot haha).

Love all the name choices, I've got a list going but nothing has been decided yet. I think I will be more interested in choosing once we know what we are having (hopefully).

Thanks to whoever brought up the transvers information, I think I invisioned the body like this and didn't realize that the baby is most likely head down or up. 

Well I don't think I'll get on here for a couple days, i'm taking the cat to the groomers soon (she is a very hairy cat and her hair gets matted, so we get her shaved every so often haha, she looks funny but is much happier naked!, i'll post a picture later so you can all have a laugh like I do hehe)... then I'm off to my sister-in-laws tonight for chinese (yumm) and tomorrow I am taking my mom to a thrift sale where I can pick up some great deals for the baby. Hope you all have a great afternoon and saturday!


----------



## Widger

Congrats crowned on great scan and for staying team yellow :yipee:

All the names coming are great girls. I've not thought yet. Suppose want to wait for my scan and make sure all ok, plus will have boy and girl names to think about. 

By the way Mitch, have you thought that your plan may backfire? That has happened to 3 friends before when their friends heard their names they chose it for themselves!!! They never mentioned the names before then all of a sudden they name their child exact same. So I'd be cautious if I were you. Most were best friends too. 

It is annoying when people ahead of you choose one of your favourites but that's life I suppose. Believe me, we had loads we had to say no to. My son is your fav boy name except Thomas instead of James :)


----------



## pristock230

Mitch - love those names, so pretty!

RedSox - Your DH is too cute! That is so great. 

kkl - I love Genesis! That name is soo pretty.

newfie - 5 more days until scan day!

To those who I did not mention I'm sorry, lately with work it has been so hard to keep up. Hope everyone has a fun filled weekend, we are supose to get 3-6 inches of snow up here in the Northeast :( but the great part is that my DH comes home after being on the Canadian boarder for 5 days!!! WOO HOO


----------



## lozza1uk

Ah names... Keep putting off the serious conversation with DH as his suggestions are mostly ridiculous. We've found one girls name we like and possibly a boys, but i haven't dared go thru my long list yet in case he crosses them all off!
It's so hard!


----------



## citymouse

lozza1uk said:


> i haven't dared go thru my long list yet in case he crosses them all off!
> It's so hard!

This is how we got ours. I had gone through an iPhone app and flagged every girl's name I thought was cute. I read them all to DH, and he liked TWO! Out of probably a hundred and fifty. So we chose one of those two. (The middle name is a family name.)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all! congrats on tha scans and nice names too.

FT - im still team yellow! 

i have just eaten some yummy pepperoni pizza...

and we collect our new car tomorrow! yay 

happy friday!


----------



## citymouse

mitchnorm said:


> Never thought about that I guess....but undersure who would want to google to search for my names :wacko:

Worst case scenario, the kid herself! Or God forbid my MIL or something. Between the due date and the name, people could put two and two together and read a lot of stuff that I don't intend to be read by anyone who knows me IRL, LOL.


----------



## wondertwins

Mrs Cupcake said:


> i have just eaten some yummy pepperoni pizza...

Mmmmmm. Pizza. 

We sure do talk about food a lot. :) :thumbup: I think food topics are how we've managed to hit 9500 posts. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Just been out for a pizza hut....:pizza:

Ate far too much :sick: My eyes are bigger than my belly & thats saying something right now! :haha:



redsox said:


> I am literally beaming when I think about having a little son.

What an amazing story ~ Love it :winkwink:

Congratulations to you on your little Boy :blue: :cloud9:



mummy2bm said:


> As anyone been told 1 & it was the other & do you trust what they say. Really want this to be another girl but I really thought it would be a boy now I know its a girl I dont want to be too disappointed if they got it wrong. :wacko:

After having 2 Sons, when they said Girl at my private scan with DD, I didnt believe it, 20 week scan, they again said Girl, private 4D scan, again Girl....Still didnt believe it......Believed it finally when she arrived :pink: :baby::cloud9:



mitchnorm said:


> I am just sitting quietly at home working and felt a little movement in belly....so I placed my hand on the area and she kicked me...like a proper kick that I felt from the outside that is the first:happydance:
> 
> Felt weird but amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:

Awww ~ Lovely isnt it :cloud9: That will start happening more & more from now on & then DH will feel it too :cloud9:



littleANDlost said:


> whether is it :blue: or :pink: it will be a darling baby and wont make any difference when the time comes anyway just a lovely surprise. I love knowing now but part of me kinda wishes i had waited so that i could get the surprise lol

You'll get so many suprises when LO arrives, what will they look like, do they have hair, you'll spend hours looking over the adorable little fingers & toes.....Im getting all broody thinking about it :baby::cloud9:



firsttimer1 said:


> Mitch how are you feeling today? Ive got a reallllllllllllllly sore throat :( prob not flu jab related (as think OH has a sore throat will check when he is home) but thought it was worth asking you? xxx

I had my flu jab on Tuesday & the only thing that may be a side effect is blocked sounding sinuses! :wacko: Other than that, no probs at all :thumbup:



crowned said:


> My scan piccy! Sorry it took so long - computer kept freezing up. They gave us 3 pics, but all are profiles and the other two are blurry and baby's head is squished down into its chest, so this is definitely the best one!

So adorable & im guessing :pink:



firsttimer1 said:


> yup - based on what ive seen of all your scan photos - im even MORE certain now that im carrying a little dude :dance:
> 
> weird that ive thought so since day 1!

I think your LO is a Boy too :blue:

How suprised will you be if its a Girl! :dohh:



wondertwins said:


> You'll be able to appreciate this, Waula: one of the demonstrated methods for tandem breastfeeding is known as cow-style. :haha: (https://www.naturallyparentingtwins.com/drupal/node/65)

What the!!!! :shock:

How in the heck can that be good for your posture! :holly:

Im pretty sure I would not need my daily B&B fix 'that' much :rofl:



wondertwins said:


> If I tell on here.... it will only be after I figure out some clever way to obscure the names from the Google bots so that 20 years from now, my DSs don't *search their own names only to find my waxing story.* :blush:


Love it! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all! congrats on tha scans and nice names too.

FT - im still team yellow! 

i have just eaten some yummy pepperoni pizza...

and we collect our new car tomorrow! yay 

happy friday!


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> Mrs Cupcake said:
> 
> 
> i have just eaten some yummy pepperoni pizza...
> 
> Mmmmmm. Pizza.
> 
> We sure do talk about food a lot. :) :thumbup: I think food topics are how we've managed to hit 9500 posts. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I just mentioned pizza too! :pizza: :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Cupcake said:


> evening all! congrats on tha scans and nice names too.
> 
> FT - im still team yellow!
> 
> i have just eaten some yummy pepperoni pizza...
> 
> and we collect our new car tomorrow! yay
> 
> happy friday!

OMG ~ Your double post just scared the heck outa me....Thought i'd just lost my HUGE long 'quoted' post i'd written!! :coffee: :comp:

Phew! Its still there!! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Kelly, you're a... what are you? What's 22 weeks? A papaya?


----------



## emera35

Newfie - Here, they won't measure your fundal height before 20 weeks as its considered as totally inaccurate as feeling around for the baby to tell you how much it weighs! I wouldn't pay too much attention to it myself. Also, everything i've read says that your fundal height itself is far less important than whether it shows a steady and continuous growth throughout. You might measure "under" for your whole pregnancy, but as long as your fundal height keeps increasing steadily, its not that important! Don't worry too much! :hugs: Eat well, increase your dairy and protein consumption on top of lots of wholegrains and fresh fruit and veg. Eat when you are hungry until you are full, and do that 5 times a day :thumbup: By the way, you definitely have a bump, you are clearly just slender and tall! :hugs:

About the presentation thing (transverse etc) i know for a fact that baby is currently breech presentation, as they checked when i was having contractions. It also said breech on my scan notes :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

And we are really stuck on names :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

How are you feeling, Emera?


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> Kelly, you're a... what are you? What's 22 weeks? A papaya?

Yep, a papaya....For the whole month!! :sleep::-= :sleep:


----------



## citymouse

The thrill of newfruiting is about to get thrillier!


----------



## emera35

Citymouse - I'm not too bad, thanks for asking. Still having stomach cramps, but no contractions :happydance: I'm being really careful and resting lots. :thumbup: I've started knitting, as i'm stuck in bed for ages, i'm making everyone blankets for christmas. Its that or scarves, i can only do squares or rectangles! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> The thrill of newfruiting is about to get thrillier!

Oh yeah, im so thrilled about being the same fruit for a month....Not!! :haha:

Im sure they could have changed the fruit, if not the size...Say, a mango mayby? :shrug: Or did we already be a mango!? .....Oh I dunno! LOL


----------



## firsttimer1

Hola laddies! 

Thai Orchid was lush :) BUT i thought at one point i was going to pass out :( think my sore throat is actually a cold :( we shall see in the morning - boooooooo :(

ALLLLLSOOOOOO at one point bubs punched/kicked/headbutted me so out of the blue that i nearly spat out my food heehee!

ANYWAY..... name chat! :)

Mitch, i simply love Lily Grace - so much so that it was a name we discussed at very beginning.... so great choice!

Kkl12 - i like Brielle the best! xxx

waula - i vote Noah BUT my best friend (who is not even preggers yet) is set on her first boy being Ethan xx

We are settled on girls name (always have been):

*Sophia__ Susan__ Marina *(susan after my mum) (marina after OH mum and its also my middle name)

boys name we are stuck but we like traditional names... so we are thinkiiiing but are undecided:

*George__ Aidan__ Roy* (aidan after my dad) (roy is OHs dads name and also OHs middle name)


----------



## crowned

wondertwins said:


> Mrs Cupcake said:
> 
> 
> i have just eaten some yummy pepperoni pizza...
> 
> Mmmmmm. Pizza.
> 
> We sure do talk about food a lot. :) :thumbup: I think food topics are how we've managed to hit 9500 posts. :haha:Click to expand...

Yep. Food and babies :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi All, 

Sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up on the last 6 pages or so but I wanted to post this evening in the hope that those of you going to the Baby Show might get this 

The Baby Show was brilliant! Loads to look at and a lot of interesting stuff. There are good deals on sterilisers and stuff at avent and others of that type. We got a sling (after loads of demonstrations!), a nappy system (itti bitti have loads reduced in unfashionable colours), a couple of bits of clothes and some other stuff but I can't remember it! 

I'm really really tired as we went out for dinner afterwards and we were there all day (didn't expect to be!) Can heartily recommend free massage and a £10 manicure on the revlon stand! 

I hope those of you going have a great day! 

Xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Newfie- your 18 weeks bump looks like mine did and now it's popping out super quick so I think don't worry about it.!!

Em- in reguards to your back pain i had a client tell me something I found super interesting that may explain your problem. After have the first baby your tummy muscles are not as strong which means you have a weaker core. Your core strength is supposed to be what supports you while standing but when it's not as strong as it used to be your spine will do so of the work. My mum has lots of back problems after having 6 babies and she swears she has no tummy muscles left at all. 

Congrats to all the lovely healthy scans!!!

Loving the name chat!! We have 2 first names picked for our little man so have to decide and a set middle name which is 
W i l l i a m 
like his daddy!! The first names are 
B r a x t o n and S p e n c e r. 
I also have a girls name picked incase he turns out to be a she which is 
M i l a 
for first name and 
A r l i s s 
for middle name!!! Bit different but I like uncommon.


----------



## em2656

I completely agree about the whole core stability idea. I've suffered with back pain on and off since my eldest daughter was born 12 years ago as I had to have a c-section and so your core stability is definately affected by such major abdominal surgery.
Never felt like this in my last 2 pregnancies, although I suppose it would tie in with it getting worse and worse each time. Cant imagine how bad its gonna get by the last few weeks :(

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ladies, i have posted in here before but have struggled to catch up as the thread is so busy and because of the time difference i got abit lost trying to catch up!!

Anyways I will introduce myself again, if you will have me :lol: I'm Andi, i have a daughter who will be 2 in march, and i am 21 weeks pregnant with my 2nd little lady, Miss Ruby :)

I'm guessing most of you will be getting into the colder months now? it's getting really hot here now, i'm actually not looking foward to braving the summer heavily pregnant again, i swore i would never have another March baby :haha: but here I am :smug:

:flower:


----------



## wondertwins

:hi: Hi, Muffet! We are pretty chatty, but it's fine to drop in and out. But it's pretty easy to get addicted to our nonsense. :haha: 

Your profile pic with the little bow is hilarious. :) So cute.


----------



## MiissMuffet

I was in another march mums group when i was pregnant with my 1st daughter, it was great chatting to other ladies going through the same stages :) And we still talk now its pretty cool. i've had abit going on so bnb hasnt been my number 1 priority lately but once i'm on i cannot get off :dohh: :haha:

And thanks- the bow i put on to announce she was a girl and now i've just left it :rofl:

you must be excited to have twins! Are they identical or fraternal? :D I've always wanted twins but pregnancy hates me as it is I'm sure i'd be queen of misery if I had to carry round an even bigger bumpie :lol: x


----------



## em2656

Welcome along Miissmuffett. So what's your due date? How has your pregnancy been so far?

Emma xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

em2656 said:


> Welcome along Miissmuffett. So what's your due date? How has your pregnancy been so far?
> 
> Emma xxx

thankyou :) i'm due 11th March but i am high risk for birthing so may be a week or 2 early. this pregnancy actually hasnt given me a break i had severe hyperemesis in 1st tri ended up in hospital a few nights, then i started feeling better now i have wicked sciatic nerve pain that leaves me cripple some days. So its pretty challenging with a toddler :wacko: but i'm sure it will get better (yea haha)

I hoping you guys have been cruising through it :) x


----------



## citymouse

Hi, Miss Muffet! Welcome back!

I've had a bit of a "meh" day. I had to do something for work that I didn't want to do... It's weird but I wanted to wait because this weekend is my cousin's memorial (which I can't go to)... But I kind of got backed into a corner and then I spent the morning thinking how much I'd rather not be doing it.

Spent the afternoon napping in my giant pillow on my tiny couch, though, so that was delicious! Amazing how you can not know you were tired until you wake up from a two-hour nap. And now I'm still tired... I feel bad for DH, I'm such a wet blanket these days!


----------



## ssuchianlo

I haven't been on here much either...actually maybe just to say I'm due March 22nd! Anyway, I find out the sex on Monday so I'll up then!


----------



## MiissMuffet

city mouse- I had a 2 hour nap too i just woke up, fell asleep with my wee girl, now I'm even more tired :dohh: :haha:

ssuchianlo- goodluck for your scan! Do you have any inklings on what you are having? :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

sorry double post :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

love the name talk ladies! we are just starting to look so it will be a minute before i can update anything.

we are going to get some baby shopping done this weekend. :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

sorry on phone so just a quick update. 

Welcome Muffet - i am having a little girl after being covinced it was a boy :)

FT - loving the names and glad you got a kicking ha ha ha

Laura - thanks for baby show tips, on my way up there now wooop!!!

Forgot everything else i was going to say....oh was trying to get bubba to kick for hubby but no joy yet ha ha. Sure it wont be long. 

Restless sleep though, anyone else? Saw Loo had a bout of insomnia last night :-(

Have a great day laddies!


----------



## firsttimer1

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO YOU ALL! *

Im off to a halloween party tonight and will post a costume piccie tomo - i expect to see all of yours too! :hugs:

Have a good day laddies!!!


----------



## waula

happy saturday laddies!!! today i woke up just sooo excited - maybe its "pregnancy blooming time" at last!!!! Loads of energy and very excited about baby boys and in serious need of some more maternity stuff, little bit of belly out at the bottom is not a great look! So off to the shops it is for me today...and maybe some boy purchases!!!!!!!!! woo hoo!!! and then we're heading to our local pub that has an awesome ukelele trio playing this evening - enjoy your days and hope all is going well for Amy and Emera - thinking of you guys xxxxx


----------



## KellyC75

MiissMuffet said:


> Hi ladies, i have posted in here before but have struggled to catch up as the thread is so busy and because of the time difference i got abit lost trying to catch up!!
> 
> Anyways I will introduce myself again, if you will have me :lol: I'm Andi, i have a daughter who will be 2 in march, and i am 21 weeks pregnant with my 2nd little lady, Miss Ruby :)
> 
> I'm guessing most of you will be getting into the colder months now? it's getting really hot here now, i'm actually not looking foward to braving the summer heavily pregnant again, i swore i would never have another March baby :haha: but here I am :smug:
> 
> :flower:

:wave: Hi 'MiissMuffet' Good to see you back on this thread too

It does move pretty fast though ~ So if you dont get on for a day....You better settle down with a drink & get reading! :coffee::haha:



mitchnorm said:


> Laura - thanks for baby show tips, on my way up there now wooop!!!


Have a great time at the Baby Show! :happydance:


----------



## waula

PS Mitch and all other laddies off to the Babyshow - JEALOUS. We said we'd go if we hadn't chosen our pram but now that we have and have soooo much stuff coming from my SIL (steriliser, car seat, baby carrier, clothes) we opted to save the pennies...booo... but hoping you have a FAB time and let us know how u get on xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Saturday and Halloween ladies :kiss::hugs:

We are off to a party tonight too so will update pics later on :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies. I'm up a bit early today (8 Am :shock:) Getting ready for my show again and then work this evening. Gonna be a loooong day. Talk to you ladies tonight. Don't have _too_ much for me to read. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Am I missing something....Isnt Halloween on Monday 31st?! :winkwink:


----------



## em2656

lol was thinking the same Kelly. 
I do spend most of my time these days, in a pregnacy induced state of confusion, but I'm fairly sure this is real hahaha

Emma xxx


----------



## newfielady

Yup, was thinking the same thing lol. Maybe it's Halloween weekend? lol.


----------



## KellyC75

I know its a bigger deal in the US...So as you say, mayby its Halloween celebrations for a few days :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

There are parties here on the weekend, but it was Kas who said it! Lol!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya all.....

Back from babyshow and not too packed and stressful :happydance:

Loads of good bargains but few freebies.....our friends were travel system shopping so we offered some advice...they looked at a few. They ended up with the britax one with pushchair, carseat and carrycot attachment all for £350 what a bargain....wish we had waited now :haha:

We bought a couple of changing mats, fiver each....and three shawls/blankets for a tenner. Got a goodie bag at Prima stand and the Avent stand was excellent...loads of things reduced. We bought our microwavable steriliser incl several bottles, brush, carrier etc redduced from £69.99 to £39....plus the bottle and food jar warmer for £30....its a digital one which automatically calculates the time require according to weight:happydance:

Saw the manicure stand but actually would have preferred a pedicure:haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Glad you had a good time Mitch and picked up some bargains. 

I know what you mean about the freebies - I was hoping for more but was glad for our bargains instead. We got the breast pump, bottle, electric steriliser set from Avent. :) 

Could but wish for a pedicure however I don't blame them for not going near feet that have been walking around all day! :haha: :sick:


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah guess so but pedicure make far more sense for heavily pregnant women who cannot reach their feet:haha:....luckily i am not there yet:thumbup:

I should have entered more competitions though......however i am never that lucky:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Glad you had a good day Mitch :thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

I just saw that jimmy saville died how sad


----------



## lozza1uk

Wish i'd made the effort to go now, were there loads of travel systems? Glad you had fun!

I spent most of the day maternity clothes shopping in manchester, and bought one top from gap. Couldn't find anything else that didn't make me look middle aged, or didn't fit! Think I'm going to have to resort to online shopping where I've seen loads. You'd have thought the second biggest city in the uk would have a reasonable selection - nope.

Stopped to see a friend on the way home whose little boy is almost 4 weeks, very cute but I still dont feel ready for this at all! Left it a while before going round as she had a very long labour which ended in a c section so have been waiting for her hormones to kick in and forget it. Shes already saying she'd do it again!

And yes, Halloween is Monday, if we get any trick or treaters tonight I'll be pointing that out to them!


----------



## citymouse

Lozza, I know what you mean... visiting my friends with their 3-week old, I'm like, yeah, she's cute... now what? LOL! And I'm kind of like, "This is what you do all day?" 

I'm sure it's different when it's your own baby! And then I remind myself that I can sit around all day alone and not even notice the time passing. :rofl: So having a baby will actually make my life more interesting in a lot of ways.


----------



## 2nd time

oh and dont forget he clocks go back tonight


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

babyshow sounds good. jeleous that you got reduced itti bitti nappies! i bet the chance to look at loads of travel systems was really good. i would like the chance to look at loads at once.

clocks going back means extra time in bed tomorrow morning! hurrah!


----------



## mitchnorm

Not sure the little one will let me enjoy that extra hour....finding i am getting extra restless these days.....waking up early to pee and just cant get comfy afterwards:nope:

Loads of travel systems at baby show lozza :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

As long as my night is better than last night I don't mind! I woke up at 2.30am and was awake until 6.30! YAWN!!!!! And even then I only slept until 8.30 :sad2: I just couldn't get comfy. I've not been swimming this week because of school holidays, so I wonder if i just have a bit of excess energy? Either that or it could be the baby (even if I haven't felt it yet!)

Have you all had a good day? The baby show sounded good, but the 6 hour drive made it a bit of a nono for me.

Tonight I am going to browse more prams on which? and the internet. I will be an expert by the end of this pregnancy!


----------



## citymouse

Mitch and Loo, do you guys have maternity pillows? I've found that I don't have that "can't get comfortable" thing since I started using mine (two nights and one epic nap ago).


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, just checked and for US/Canada, the clocks change next week... LOL! That could have ended badly!


----------



## Widger

Sounds like you girls had lots of energy to shop for baby and yourselves. Glad you had fun at baby show. Maternity clothes shopping is depressing as most matronly as you say. Particularly some maternity or nursing bras. I stuck to Elle McPhearson lacy numbers.

I'm still tired from feeling ill the other day and my tummy has been feeling really tight. Anybody else? 

Every time I wake up to go to toilet now I end up feeling really restless too and doesn't help when baby thinks it is a good idea to boot the crap out of me at 3am :)

I won't be dressing up FT but my little boy will :)

Have fun


----------



## MsCrow

lozza1uk said:


> I spent most of the day maternity clothes shopping in manchester, and bought one top from gap. Couldn't find anything else that didn't make me look middle aged, or didn't fit! Think I'm going to have to resort to online shopping where I've seen loads. You'd have thought the second biggest city in the uk would have a reasonable selection - nope.

Lozza, I agree! Sometimes I go have a look in my lunchbreak but there's nothing out there I like. H&M is the biggest disappointment as even their usually good, basic, vests are long, baggy and depressing. One thing I've realised is I'm an 8 in everything whereas usually I'm a 10. I at least know what to shop online for....mamas and papas have shipped my dress...hope it fits.

Attended a dinner thing last night, realised it's the likely last time I'll get away with my awesome early pregnancy black dress. I have to go to another dinner thing in a couple of weeks, and a HUGELY important meeting and the next day a trip to Brussels with a great group of women. I haven't a clue what I'll wear and am feeling panicky as all my maternity wear, the small amount I have, is lovely, but NOT formal and fierce.


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> Mitch and Loo, do you guys have maternity pillows? I've found that I don't have that "can't get comfortable" thing since I started using mine (two nights and one epic nap ago).

Yea, I've got an E pillow, but because it replaces my normal pillow, I just don't find it very comfortable :shrug: It does stop my legs from going dead though, and I am going to perserve with it because it was so expensive and I HATE wasting money!! :haha:

Here it is: It looks a lot comfier in the picture!! :rofl:

https://www.pregnancypillow.co.uk/M...Includes-White-Cover-Free-Delivery_p_149.html


----------



## mitchnorm

I have been using my pregnancy pillow for a while but havent used it last couple of nights...found it was waking me up when i tried to turn over and manovuer it between my legs without whacking hubby :haha:. Plus anyone else getting really warm at night...i am constantly throwing the duvet off.

Hey baby doing some acrobatics tonight and my hubby rushed to get his hands on it and felt her kick......it was like a big pulse he said. Exactly what i feel....he was a little freaked (though said he wasnt :winkwink:). I was exactly the same first time


----------



## loolindley

OH my god, like a pulse?!?! I've felt that!!!!! I just thought it was the pulse in my fingers that for some reason I could freakishly feel! It probably is. I don't want to get carried away, I just wish I had a definite movement that I knew was my baby. All in good time I guess.

Also, mitch, glad I'm not the only one who feels like an oaf in bed when I have to turn over! :rofl: It feels like a proper mission to heave myself over, then manouver my legs into the right place! It's a good job my oh sleeps through anything!


----------



## MsCrow

I think a pulse is a really good description Mitch and if you felt that Loo I'm pretty sure it was your baby :)

I find the dreamgenii really good but yeah, I've woken up with it sausaged between my knees in a tangle as I've attempted to turn over. MrC also manages to sleep through it...

Hey IronBlabber (Mitch) did I just read you're needing a wizz in the night now?


----------



## loolindley

:cloud9: at the thought of finally feeling my little one! :cloud9:


----------



## 2nd time

boys names aghhh i cant hink of any so far we have anish, harrison, adian, arjen e kind of want one starting with a as already have 2 girls with a names


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh, I felt a pulse tonight, on top of the normal regular pulse I can feel. Hope that was it!


----------



## loolindley

:haha: I just checked my pulse on my wrist compared to what I could feel and they were identical :sigh: Oh well, the hunt for feeling my baby carries on! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

I've got my scan on Monday, so I'll get to see my baby and I can quiz the tech on what to feel for!


----------



## x-amy-x

hi ladies hope you're all doing well.

sorry I can't browse to see what's happenin with you all my phone can't handle such a big website! 

just lettin you all know I'm booked in theatre Tomorro for the cervical stitch. I'm nervous but hoping for the best.

thank you for all your support and I'll update when I can x


----------



## newfielady

Good evening ladies. Just popped on for a quick read through as I am busted and headed to bed. This has een a very long day for me. One thing I just have to vent about. My cousin just had a baby girl on Tuesday (awwww, yeah whatever, :growlmad:) and the whole family _knew_ that if I have a girl I'm putting her middle name Rosalie after my late Aunt. Dear cuzzy uploaded a pic today of her baby "first name ROSE last name" I was like. WTF! Oh no she didn't! Now I'm savage! I wanted to name the baby after my aunt and now that bitch (Sorry, cover your eyes blessedmomma :winkwink:) done it first, just because I was going to. She had a name for that baby ever since she found out when she was 16 weeks, which was before Aunt Rosalie died! I should have known better then to tell anyone, especially a immature, greedy, selfish little twat like my cousin. Gosh, I'm soo mad. Okay, rant over. THanks for listening. :D


----------



## newfielady

Sorry, Good luck Amy. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Sending you some hugs Newfie. Can't you just ignore that she has named her Rose? After all, Rose and Rosalie are different enough... 

Xx


----------



## newfielady

I would Laura I really would but it's so like her to do something like that. And even though My Aunt's name was Rosalie we called her Rose her entire life. :nope:


----------



## crowned

Bought a travel system yesterday, ladies! We can't afford any of those designer ones like the Quinny or whatever, but we found a 50% off sale at a local department store and had to take a look. We ended up getting the Graco Alano Flip-it set and I think it's beautiful. It's in a light turquoise color with multicolored diamonds making up a pattern. I'm so excited, because it's our first big baby purchase!


----------



## citymouse

Amy, good luck with your stitch!

Newfie, I'd still use it as a middle name! As she grows up it will mean more to you and her in a good way than this trick of your cousin's does in a bad way now, know what I mean? 

Crowned, yay for your travel system! Our friends had a Graco that lasted for both their kids and they loved it. There is something to be said for ignoring the hype around the fancy strollers... mostly, I want to find one with a rear-facing option.

Don't let her steal your joy! (As a new-agey person would say.)

I'm tired and in a wicked mood this evening! I'm really, really tired of feeling fat. :( But I think it's hormonal because I actually was in a decent mood all day and then it hit me. 

As for maternity pillows, you should see me try to get out of bed to pee in the middle of the night--I've learned to flip up one leg of my u-shaped pillow, I feel like I'm letting myself through the gate of a parking garage or something!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks Citymouse and Laura. If our baby is a girl will will still name her Danni Rosalie. :D It will still mean more to us in our life, even though I think I will always remember the way my cousin acted. And like my mother said (good ol' mom, always there to calm unsettled nerves :D) our Aunt's name was Rosalie _not_ Rose and we told Aunt Rosalie's daughters were were naming a girl after her quite a while ago, so they know it was intention all along.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!! Well what a dodgy nights sleep that was (meaning poor or rough) ....i think stretching was going on and baby bouncing)

Mscrow - yeap i do have to go pee before getting up...make itfrom about 10pm til 5-6am though so still jot too bad. I think cos i am sleeping more restlessly when i wake, i need to go. The need to pee has obviously just never woken me :thumbup:

Amy - glad you feel better...i am sure everything will be fine today but understandable you are apprehensive :hugs:

Loo and lozza - about the pulse.....it is not a regular pulse like my hb pulsing...this is like a iregular i.e. just when baby kicks hard enought through belly...so when you have your hands against it it feels like a push through the skin. Single pulse was best way to describe it i guess

Newfie- i think it was 2nd time or widger (cant remember) whowarned me against telling people my name choices so they can avoid....cos they may pinch them. Guess she knew your choice. I think rosalie as a middle name is different enough...dont let.her spoil things for you :hugs:

Well our friends who came to baby show are having a boy so didnt have to share.our girls names with them to avoid. Didnt mention boys either...which we may get to use in the future.

Ooooh and we joined Costco UK laddies ...they had a stand at baby show....loads of bargain wholesale stuffthere...going for a looksie today over in Reading :happydance:


----------



## Widger

It was me Mitch about names. I'm so sorry Newfie that your cousin did that but I agree with everyone else, just go with the name. You never know. Being devils advocate here, it was her family member too, so maybe she wanted to use that name too and just didn't say? 

You wait laddies until you get bigger. If you feel like an oaf moving around with your pillow now, the bigger you get you have to make like a 45 point turn to get round :rofl:

I'm off out today. Luckily my son woke up at 520am, would have been hour ahead but stuck dummy in and he's only just woke up lazybones. So good to get decent sleep xx


Umm what has happened to our tickers????


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all, you lot are up early!

yay for the travel system crowned - any pics/links?

yay for the gorgeous girls name newfie lady. i love the fact you are naming her after your aunt. we plan to use family names for our middle names too. i like the name rosalie!

good luck Amy with the op :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Evening ladies :hi:

*first timer*- I went to a friends bday halloween party last night, I dressed up the most out of everyone lol, I'll post a piccie later. i cant wait to see your photo!

*Waula*- i know what you mean about belly out the bottom :haha: I had that problem big time at the end of my 1st pregnancy, even my preggie tops wouldnt fit, i would put them down to cover my bump but then my bra would show so id pull them up to cover my bra and my tummy would show :dohh:

*Kelly*- yup about it moving fast, i'm catching up on 5 pages right now :rofl:

yes i agree its halloween WEEKEND- it is 11.30 pm here, sunday night and i am watching halloween on tv. well its on in the background. halloween isnt big here like it is in the us, but i love scary things, so i'm sucked in :) Plus halloween is mine and OH's anniversary. If we were to ever get married it would so be on halloween :lol:

*mitchnorm*- the babyshow sounds fantastic! We used to have one here but not this year :nope:

*citymouse*- theres not actually alot you do in those first couple months. Babies sleep (lots), feed, and you change their nappies. It is harder for some people than others, depending on the baby. i expected sleepless nights, always tired, screaming baby with us walking around at all hours not knowing what to do. (this was with my 1st) it was actually really easy, she slept through pretty much since the day we got home, waking for 1 feed a night. She would only cry when she was hungry or needed changing. When she was tired she would just fall asleep lol. I had alot of time to keep the house clean etc. I was lucky though because I had severe pnd so I am thankful that i didnt have the added stress. When she grew up i was sad (like most people are) that she wasnt so little anymore, but you do begin to accept it as it gets more exciting as time goes on, they learn new things, and before you know it they are a toddler and you do not get a break. EVER! :rofl: Knowing my luck this baby wont be anything like her sister and i wont know whats hit me :dohh: - I'm not meaning to brag about how easy she was, just putting it out there that it actually IS possible to have those first few weeks not being run ragged. :D

*2nd time*- our clocks went back about a month ago! Well FOWARDS, its spring here :lol:

*loolindley*- there actually IS a pulse on your tummy if you watch it carefully. When baby kicks you or moves and you feel it its like an even bigger pulse lol :)

*x-amy-x *- all the best for tomorrow hun. i'm not sure whats been going on for you, but make sure you have lots of rest :hugs:

*newfielady*- I understand how you can feel like that over a name hun, i am a good one for getting grumpy about things like that. If this bub was a boy he was going to be Luca. My little sister kept saying she hopes i have a boy as she LOVES the name Luca. Now she is pregnant, and if she has a boy and uses that name I swear it will be WW2. people say dont get upset, just be happy for them, but really you cant help how you feel huh, these preggie hormanes can rage sometimes :lol:

I'm loving all the talk about travel systems! I got one for my daughter it was so handy. could pop the capsule straight into it :smug: You arnt meant to leave them in a capsule for a long amount of time, as everyone bloody told me, but the plus about the travel system is it is also a pram so if you were going out for a long time- I could put her in the pram. the capsule was so so handy if i was going to the mall or something. didnt have to worry about getting her out etc. i miss being able to do that :haha:

i am still undecided about what type of pram to get this time. i was hoping bub could use the one we already have and Ella can hold onto the pram and walk, like my friends daughter did at the same age- the difference is Ella is not one to stay close, she sees a wide space and gets so excited and runs :dohh: i might get a carrier so i can wear bub and Ella can have the pram, but might be easier to get a double. 

I havnt had a good day today. i went out last night to my friends halloween party, they were all drinking and me obviously was the sober one- gosh i woke up with what felt like a mad hangover, and I've been feeling yuk all day. I slept most of the day (thank goodness for OH being home). then tonight as I was eating dinner my bump was going tight and i had cramps over it and it hurt, then i got really hot so i took off my top and sat there half naked, next thing im running to the bathroom to throw up more than ive thrown up before. i felt better after that, but now i can feel it coming back, i feel tight chested i can still breathe but not as freely as b4 :wacko: keep getting waves of nausia. what the heck!? and my hands were pins and needles kinda num after that little episode earlier. i have my midwife tomorrow so i'll talk to her about it then. I don't think i'm in a state of urgency right now at midnight. i had hyperemesis but its nothing like the sickness i had then. i also have a bad case of sciatica, which leaves me barely walking some days, but when i had to run to the bathroom- well lets just say it took over and i have never run so fast :haha:

10 more minutes to the REAl halloween :haha:

:flower:

x


----------



## firsttimer1

KellyC75 said:


> Am I missing something....Isnt Halloween on Monday 31st?! :winkwink:

sorry :blush: i assumed most people would celebrate on the saturday


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - :hugs: as you say, u know u chose it first and it still means alot xxx

amy - :hugs: thinking of you xxx

missmuffet - make sure u post that piccie!

here is my halloween piccie; but we only got to stay for three hours :cry: Im soooooo ill with a sore throat and mild cold. the friend who had the party is a nurse and said alot of people DO get ill after the flu jab - so i think im one of the unlucky ones.... or its coincidence - either way im sure baby is fine so im staying relaxed.

we bought a chaise lounge sofa bad yesterday for the babys nursery.... how exciting!
x


----------



## MiissMuffet

thats awesome!!!! i'll upload my piccie tomorrow, I'm feeling really yuk right now :(


----------



## firsttimer1

MiissMuffet said:


> thats awesome!!!! i'll upload my piccie tomorrow, I'm feeling really yuk right now :(

oh no :( hope u feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

thankyou xx

here's one of my little miss trying to give me kisses even though i was trying to pose scary for the camera :haha:

https://i44.tinypic.com/14e8eh4.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

ha haaaaaaaaaaaaa love it :) xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh man i just had some soup as i lost all my tea and straight afterwards i lost it. I have my midwife appointmnet tomorrow, I dont want to go incase its a bug and I dont NOT want to go incase its pregnancy related. I dont think its a bug though, normally if i have a bug it knocks you, theres no sitting at the computer with a tummy bug. I hope its not my sickness coming back with a vengance that would suck :wacko: 

Well you have a good day and i'm going to head off to bed and try and get some sleep, hopefully wee miss (both of them lol) let me get some sleep :haha:

night xx

p.s. halloweeeeeen here now :devil: :lol:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hello laddies!

Hope you're all well? :thumbup:

Well I had a terrible night's sleep - that extra hour I could've spent in bed was wasted on me!! :dohh: Have had an upset tummy for the last 2 days so am not really feeling it today!

We went to visit our friends last night and their brand new baby girl! She is absolutely adorable and her 2 year old brother is brilliant - I had lots of cuddles from him :cloud9: and was dragged by the hand by him until I accompanied him into the bathroom to help him bathe!! Bubbles everywhere but lots of fun was had! I also managed to stop little baby Lucy from screaming the house down and she fell asleep in my arms...:kiss: xx

I am desperately trying to keep myself busy today as tomorrow is my scan - YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Am so scared (perhaps explains the tummy upset?) - hope all is ok in there. :cry:

I will pass some time later getting my legs/ bikini-line etc etc undercontrol!!!! It could be a LOOOONG ol' day!! :haha::haha:

Have a great day my lovelies xxx


----------



## newfielady

Yup Widger, I should have know better than to say it. :wacko: It _was_ her Aunt as well but she never cared for her and she never cared for anyone else but herself. She even grumbles at her little boy because he wants her to play with him. :nope: But anyways, my family is screwed up like that, if they know you have something or are doing something they either have to do it first or out do you. :wacko:
Halloween isn't until tomorrow here :wacko: Are you ladies on the other side of the official date line? lol. The ground is still covered in frost and it's 10:30am so if we get the 15 cms of snow that's called fro it's going to stay :shock: Looks like an old fashion snowy Halloween this year. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loving all the spooky halloween photos. we are not doing anything this year.

Hope those who are feeling sick start to feel better soon.

i have nothing to do this afternoon. feels weird... i feel like i ought to be doing something constructive rather than just lying about and playing on my laptop... oh well


----------



## newfielady

Some days it's nice to just relax and have nothing to do Mrs. Cupcake. I'm just downloading some music and then we are going to visit DH's grandparents. Nice relaxing day. :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak - excited for your scan tomorrow :happydance:. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Great halloween photos everyone....we have no parties this weekend but have a bowl full of sweets which I must stop picking at for when the kids come around trick or treating :haha:

So spent too much money today :nope:. But on useful stuff...Costco was a bargain on alot of things and bought shedloads of kitchen rolls, diet cokes, sparkling juices, razors for both, cat food....all in bulk, now piled in garage. Should keep us going for a while.....saved around £60 I reckon - initial outlay is a shock :haha:. All bought tester paint pots for nursery which hubby is painting on now.....cant wait to start it next weekend :thumbup:

Oh and baby has been VERY active today - keeps kicking me. I think it never sleeps :shrug:


----------



## wondertwins

Wow. I can't believe how much energy you laddies have for shopping, and baby shows and Halloween parties. I just woke up from a 3.5 hour nap, and I am still feeling too sleepy to cook lunch. It's a good thing I did housework on Friday because I have a feeling nothing is going to get done today.

Muffet- Sorry you're sick. :( I hope it is a bug (rather than a recurrence of MS) and that it goes away pronto!

Newfie- I agree with the other ladies.... Give your daughter the name you want. It means something to you, and that's what matters. 

AFM... DH and I found a new house yesterday!! Woo hoo. We'll move the first weekend of December, which will be tough, but it's a huge relief to have found something in the area we wanted that is large enough to accommodate our growing brood.


----------



## newfielady

That's great about your new house wondertwins. Hopefully you can get all settled in before christmas. :)
AFM- I believe the baby is moving around. This morning I had a large round bump stuck out on my right side and the left side of my belly was soft. Now the bump has gone and my stomach is hard right across. I think he/she has his/her head (or bum heehee) jamed out in the side. :haha:

EDIT:
Oh, and it snowing again :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

Great news about the house Wondertwins....it will be fantastic, just get everyone else to move your stuff and you just turn up then ....job done:happydance:

Newfie - my little one is very active today too:haha:......I think its the giant chocolate buttons and orange juice....hasnt slept today, I am sure :happydance:. And I love love love snow!!!!


----------



## harrybaby

Hi Ladies, glad to see your all doing well. I havent been online much - works been mental and I dont know about any of you guys but I seem to be tired ALL THE TIME? It feels like the first trimester all over again.

Im 20 weeks tomorrow, and we have our scan at 2pm. I have waited AGES for it - no idea wether were blue or pink but we really dont mind :) just excited to know FINALLY :)

Have a guess at the gender - theres a live post in the second trimester forum:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/783779-yey-finally-my-turn-gender-scan-tomorrow.html


----------



## mitchnorm

Harrybaby - good luck for tomorrow....I am not very good at guessing from scan pics etc....but would guess boy. Hope it goes well :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Hurray for your house, wt!

And for your scan, harrybaby!


----------



## loolindley

Amy, I am go glad you are having the stitch tomorrow, and good luck. I'm sure everything will be ok. xx

Great halloween pics. I'l have to pretend I am not in tonight if we get any trick or treaters because I forgot to buy any treats in :blush: I'll have to get some in for tomorrow!

Well, I think I felt the baby move today...twice!!!! So exciting! Im not 100% sure, but it was like no feeling I have felt before. Lush!

I have my scan tomorrow at 11am, and I can't wait to see it again. We have our £5 :shock: ready for a picture, so I'll let you know how things went! SO EXCITED!


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo and Niknak and Harry enjoy scans tomorrow! 

Just spent the last 2 hours in the John Lewis consultation. I honestly never thought it would take the full 2 hours but it flew by, could have spent longer! Found it really useful and I think DH did too which is good. Slightly daunted now by the amount furniture is going to cost and think I'll need to spend more on a pram than I originally hoped. She gave good advice about what to get and what not to bother with. Definitely recommend it if you've not been, and the free tea and cake afterwards is the extra incentive required!

Hope you've all had good weekends
X


----------



## wondertwins

Good luck on the scans Harry and Loo! 

Mitch- I have every intention of letting everyone else move my stuff. :) I'm too old and too pregnant for a DIY move!

So I just wobbled myself into the kitchen and made some s'mores. OMG. Life is good. :munch:


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, which prams were they suggesting? They kind of guaged what price range we were going to spend in, and went from there. But it completely convinced us about bugaboo which we hadn't considered before. We never even got a look in at the rest of the department....far too busy with the prams, and were looking at them for 90 minutes! :shock:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo, I told her we had absolutely no idea what we wanted so she showed us them all, iCandy cherry, silver cross surf and 3d, chameleon and the emmaljunga one. DH asked her which she'd have and she said not the iCandy as their customer service isn't great if they break whereas bugaboo replace rather than repair parts so better and easier to deal with. She did say though to look elsewhere at other makes they don't do!


----------



## loolindley

You can't say fairer than that.

I have to say, our original favourite was the icandy peach, but we can't find a single stockist that has a good thing to say about their customer service, and if we are paying that much for a pram, you want peace of mind, don't you.

Glad you had a good afternoon. We are going back to the Cheadle branch in a couple of weeks to try our favourites in the car!


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep think we'll definitely be back to do that too! Also realised that furniture etc may have a 4-6 week lead time so I probably need to buy stuff around Christmas just in case!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Nicnak - excited for your scan tomorrow :happydance:. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Great halloween photos everyone....we have no parties this weekend but have a bowl full of sweets which I must stop picking at for when the kids come around trick or treating :haha:
> 
> So spent too much money today :nope:. But on useful stuff...Costco was a bargain on alot of things and bought shedloads of kitchen rolls, diet cokes, sparkling juices, razors for both, cat food....all in bulk, now piled in garage. Should keep us going for a while.....saved around £60 I reckon - initial outlay is a shock :haha:. All bought tester paint pots for nursery which hubby is painting on now.....cant wait to start it next weekend :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and baby has been VERY active today - keeps kicking me. I think it never sleeps :shrug:

we are starting nursery on the weekend too :) we got tester pots made up yesterday at B&Q to match the two colours of the chaise lounge we bought. so exciting!

harrybaby - im not good at guessing from 12w piccies; but i guess :pink: xxx 

loo - enjoy your scan! :hugs:

is anyone else waking up in night or falling asleep with leg cramps? OUCH. also ive got pains on right side lower tummy area again :( hope its just stretching!

Im getting ready for a roast chicken dinner and XFACTOR! come on LittleMix! ;)


----------



## citymouse

Ha ha, my friend just posted on my Facebook wall a link to a website with labor & delivery gowns! I mean, even if I were completely "out" on FB, I wouldn't want that sitting on my wall! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Ha ha, my friend just posted on my Facebook wall a link to a website with labor & delivery gowns! I mean, even if I were completely "out" on FB, I wouldn't want that sitting on my wall! :shock: :rofl:

Ha ha ha. Wow. I guess it could be worse.... she could have posted a link to breast pumps. (Some of the pics on those are really scary!)

Are you going to come out fully on FB? I'm trying to think of some subtle, but clever, way of announcing the news. Obviously, all of my family and close friends have known for weeks, but I suppose it's okay at this point to share the news more widely. If I do it, I'm going to wait until 20 weeks for sure. I thought about maybe posting a preggie pic with Baby A and Baby B tagged. The only problem with that is that it requires me to post my bump on FB which I hadn't really planned to do. :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

I'm not going to come out properly on FB. I've told the people I want to know, and others know from other people, but i'm not going to announce it as it were. Though the other day someone put 'congratulations' on my wall and it sparked a flurry of responses. I don't think many people saw it though, and it they did, well, I cant really hide it anymore! :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, that's sort of how I feel, FB is not a personal place to me anymore, particularly with regards to children etc. I've told people face-to-face and I may post the odd pregnancy related post but I shan't care whether people 'get' it or not, they either know or they don't. Even so I shan't post anything related until after the scan.

Sort of 'feeling' pregnant now, how I imagined feeling pregnant would be, it helps to see a bump and feel it move quite a bit...I saw my stomach pulse once at the same time as I felt it about an hour ago. MrC looks happy most of the time lol.

Fingers crossed the stitch does the trick Amy.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i've not told FB either, i have told evryone in person who i want to know but i guess i will probably post some new baby photos and then everyone will know! lol

im thinking of starting my nursery in about January i think im not sure yet


----------



## emera35

Wow i don't know how you ladies can keep it in, i have posted on FB my scan pictures and everything! To be honest, i get so excited, i'd probably have it published in the papers if i could afford the ad space! :haha:

Got bored of sitting/lying in bed/on the sofa today, so got my wheelie office chair and wheeled around the kitchen cooking! Cooked up a yummy roast pork and lentil chinese flavoured broth, and made a pumpkin pie, and also a sweet potato pie. Yum! :)

I'm feeling very tired today, i really think i'm feeling more tired because i can't exercise! I miss running about with Roh :( We did have a good roll about on the floor today though and read loads of books together. We also played the funny game he has where i hold my arms out for a hug, and he runs to the other side of the room, then runs right at me shouting and jumps in my arms, gives me a kiss, then runs away again and repeats! I never get tired of that! :cloud9:

Only got to wait till wednesday to see if i can be taken off bed rest! I'm not really cut out for resting :wacko: Well OH is home early so i'm going to take a bath as he can help me get in and out :thumbup:

Hope everything went ok for Amy with the stitch. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

I have people on FB who are more colleague-y than friendy or family, and they are always the people who comment on everything! So I tend to hang back. Although I think I set a bunch of people to "restricted" which means they can't see anything.

Plus DH has two really good friends he hasn't gotten around to telling yet and I'm trying to make sure their feelings don't get hurt!

I'm pretty sure I'm feeling baby a lot today! And if so, then it IS the same thing I felt at 11.5 weeks! Seriously, this baby loves apple juice.


----------



## Widger

I'm another one with no fb announcement. I didn't last time either so some people were really surprised when I announced I'd had a baby boy :haha:

My tummy feels so tight and uncomfortable Ft, plus I get pains. 

Is anyone else having bad headaches? Not even paracetamol can ease it :(

Good luck tomo Amy xx
Looking forward to Niknak and Loolindley scan details too. Loo, we are due same date yet I have to wait till 15th for my scan arrgh :grr:


----------



## firsttimer1

wish i was feeling bubs today but not felt anything :cry:

and my cough/cold is really getting me down :(


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - i had bad headaches until a few weeks ago... seems to be something that will come and go throughout preg??


----------



## Widger

I suppose little concerned that 2nd time round I don't get to see midwife that often. I saw her at 16 weeks, now won't until I'm 28/29 weeks. I'm sure all will be fine but a little worrying all the same.

Ft make yourself some lemon and honey hot drink. Always helped me sleep with a cold during pregnancy and soothe symptoms a little. Although I did long for lemsip.


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry ive not been around, busy busy busy! :loopy:

Have I missed much? :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

I'm starting to feel a bit cold-y too. Got a cough and a sneezy snotty nose :sad2: Just sent Al searching for lemsips :D

Widger, just think how much better your photo will be! 2 weeks more developed!!! :haha:

I can't wait! I've got a dentist appointment in the morning because I chipped my tooth on my tongue bar last week, then the scan followed by a consultant appointment, going to go for lunch to celebrate afterwards then the weekly food shop. Just a shame there are no baby shops in Aber so we can't go and browse afterwards.


----------



## KellyC75

Just glanced over this page & noticed some of you have colds :hugs:

Please try my advice, it always works with me, my DH & my Kids when we get colds....Usually the cold is gone within a couple of days :thumbup:

Drink approx 1 litre of 100% pure orange juice in a day, or as much as you can manage :winkwink: 

Let me know ~ Hope it works for you too :winkwink:

Add: I have always found lemsips, cold remedies prolong the cold!!! So my kids NEVER get any cold or cough medicines, only the karvol or vicks to unblock stuffy noses


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - urgh hate the dentist :( but yay for being brave and going!

Kelly - thanks for OJ tip x

bit concerned not feeling bubs.... i hope i do before i sleep :( Just been reading ofsted reports for the primary schools in my area haha... talk about thinking ahead LOL

random Q but are any of you going to support your baby to be bilingual? if so - how? LOL


----------



## wondertwins

Widger- I kinda like the idea of simply posting a pic of the twins after they arrive. That would be pretty funny. :)

FT- We definitely want the boys to be bilingual. My DH speaks Amharic (the language of Ethiopia), and so do all of his family. It may not seem like the most practical language for the babies to learn, but it's very important to DH and his family, and I believe that once a baby learns a second language, it will be easier to pick up a third or fourth. So after they've tackled English and Amharic, we'll try to add Spanish or French. As for how... DH and his family will speak to the boys in Amharic exclusively. It will be slow going, but we'll get there.


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks wondertwins :hugs: i was very good at school but really struggled at languages and seem incapable now of learning one (i do try) - so its important to me that our children start early.

I think learning your DHs native language is lovely xxx

still no baby movement - come on baby!!!!!


----------



## emera35

Widger - I know how you feel 16 weeks to 28 weeks feels like a long gap between appointments!

My tummy also feels really tight today!

FT - I already speak to Roh in all the languages i know (Fluent French and Arabic, fairly basic Italian) and as i plan to home school, i'll teach him those, plus any others i can get my head round before he's at school age :thumbup: I doubt he'll be bilingual from just that, but any headstart i can give him with absorbing new languages is a bonus :)


----------



## citymouse

Oh, sorry some of you aren't feeling well! 

My dog is having some sort of allergic reaction--his eyes get red and puffy and he looks so sad because he can hardly open them! I've given him a Benadryl and now he's snoring away. Poor little guy!

Widger, do you have any buckwheat eye pillows or anything like that? I always have two in the freezer and they get rid of my headaches. This not being able to take anything but Tylenol is crazy. (OMG, I just googled and learned that Tylenol is the same as paracetamol... all this time I thought you guys had something magical that you could take.)

Feel better, everyone who's under the weather! I'm just trying to clean up my office a bit. It's such a disaster.


I just got a call saying we're getting a Fedex tomorrow that requires a signature... I looked it up and it's from the UK! Which of you laddies dug up my identity and is sending me a present? ;)


----------



## newfielady

haha citymouse. :rofl: Hope your puppy feels better soon. 
My child will probably only know English, as it's all we speak. I know some basic french so I may pass that on. :shrug: I'm not a huge deal here as _everyone_ speaks English.
When I sit leaning slightly to the right it's almost like baby "slides" over to that side and a bump sticks out on that side. When I stand up or sit straight it's normal again. :haha: Hope that's normal.
There was 2 inches of snow on the ground at nan and pops house. And it was a bit sketchy (don't know if you ladies you that word lol) driving home. The snow was coming right at the windshield. :wacko: Glad to be home.


----------



## cherryglitter

can i join :flower:?
due 27th of march although i'll probably go over again :haha:


----------



## newfielady

:hi: cherryglitter. All are welcome. :D


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok I have a bit of a TMI question... So I've read that when you wanna go into labour have sex because hubby's stuff will help soften the cervix.. So yesterday we did the deed and all off a sudden I had a mini freak out about that happening now... Are we supposed to use something to stop his stuff.. Ha ha.. Or does it not matter this early...


----------



## newfielady

:rofl:Wouldluvabub. From what I understand that's an old wives tale. I don't stop his er.... "stuff" and nothing has happened to us yet. :winkwink:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks Newfie!! I'm glad I have this place to ask the weird questions lol.. Yeah we have done it all alone because I never read anything against it but all of a sudden I was like oh god.. Maybe were not supposed to do that lol..


----------



## blessedmomma

wouldluv- there are things in his semen that will help ripen the cervix, its prostaglandins i believe. they use the same in cervidil if they induce you that way. it wont do anything if your not close to going into labor already though.:hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks blessed!! Now I won't freak out lol!!


----------



## citymouse

Lol, we always welcome new people this way! 

Cherryglitter, welcome! We share a due date!


----------



## newfielady

That's a great way to welcome the new girl though wouldluvabub. :rofl:
It is great that we can ask each other anything though.
Read this article online and just wanted to share the story with you.https://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnancy/124635/mothers_instinct_saves_baby_from
Posting from my laptop as the power has blinked out a few times and I'm afraid to ruin my desktop. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning!

just had to share that Hubby felt the baby move last night!!!! it was amazing, the baby did two big kicks in a row so i suggested he come and put his hand on my belly and it kicked hard again and he actually felt it! it was amazing! The look on his face was lovely. he is still excited about it this morning

hope everyone has a good day. mine didnt start well with me nearly fainting in the shower and having to sit/lie down and then feeling like i was going to have a migraine. im hopeing im wrong.


----------



## Widger

Morning all

Not heard of buckwheat eye pillows citymouse but will defo have a look. Want to try anything as paracetamol doesn't work. Hope migraine doesn't come cupcake and yay for Hubby feeling movement 

Ft, movement can be so sporadic at this early stage. Bet baby was booting you in the middle of the night :)

Wouldluvabub- I tried sex, pineapples, curry, raspberry leaf tea etc to get my son out yet none of it worked :haha:

I'm nesting like mad in house at the moment. This did not happen till I was at least 30 weeks last time. I need to relax as doing too much


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning all

EEEEEEEKK!! It's my scan in a couple of hours...am feeling sick to my tummy :sad1: Wish it was earlier now as totally dressed and ready to roll and cannot think how to pass the hours...! 

I had a little cry yesterday :cry: (absolutely no idea why but just felt very sad!!). Hubby gave me a big hug which helped. Felt a little daft afterwards but hey-ho - pesky hormones!!! :wacko:

I'll be back on later today with an update. Fingers crossed xxx

PS Good luck other laddies with scans today :flower: xx


----------



## firsttimer1

*C.Mouse* - That parcel from fedex was from me but i sent it by accident; so would you mind posting it straight back to me? only if its something good though!! ;)

*Newfie* - haha yer we use the word sketchy over here... or at least i do?!! :hugs: 

*wudluv/newfie* - ooooh so its ok to let his ''stuff'' in?? see i thought it wasnt incase of infection or soemthing, so weve been using condoms - but im allergic to them! (latex) So thanks for letting me know its ok. Its soooooooooooooo hard to find latex free condoms in shops :rofl:

*cherryglitter* - welcome! :hugs: will add your EDD and scan date to the first post..... will you be finding out :pink: or :blue: or are you team :yellow: ?

*cupcake* - thats amazing your OH felt it - we are still waiting. altho he is still listening to my tummy and singing to it!

*nicnak and loolindley *- ENJOY TODAYS SCANS! :dance: and nicnak - i had a little :cry: yesterday too..... so dont feel alone :hugs: Cant wait for your gender update! :)

*widger* - i finally felt little flutters at about 11pm! :dance: Bit worried that some of you are getting full on kicks etc and OHs are feeling baby already though. My book says that comes around week 24 though? so trying not to worry too much!


----------



## firsttimer1

oh and as for me.... my sore throat is now a full on COLD. :( so much for it being psychological after the flu jab! I was sneezing so much during the night that my tummy ACHES.

and i HATE honey - literally i want to :sick: at the smell of it... so there is not much i can take :cry:

sorry - self pitying time is done :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Get better soon Firsttimer :hugs: xxx

Thanks for your support re :cry::cry: - it does help when you know you're not on your own re these bloomin' hormonal outbursts!! :haha:

I'll update later - GULP!!!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

ENJOY IT!!! :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Enjoy scans today Laddies!

FT - I wouldn't worry about not feeling movement, i'm not feeling much either. It feels like i'm being tickled from the inside, but nothing i could call a kick. I spent much of yesterday with my hands on my belly but felt no movement from the outside at all. I've even been looking at my belly as Wouldluv suggested last week, but can't see it moving either! Guess i'll have to wait a couple of weeks.

I also made the mistake of stepping on the scales this morning, and logging my weight in an app. It told me it was excessive gain, oops! I think i've put on about 4lb in 10 days which seems a bit of a sudden spurt - definitely going swimming today, and staying away from the cakes for a while.


----------



## 2nd time

i go 5 days ish to wait to find out if we go our new house i am freeking out are we doing the right thing moveing soooo far when pregnant its just stress


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!!!!!!! Well baby have been quite active and have felt quite alot of movement....though after a bath last night she calmed right down SOOO before I went to sleep doppler came out for a quick comfort check :happydance: Its so handy. Hubby was laughing at me though. A few jabs this morning but more on the move at work and busy so probably wont notice so much.

Welcome Cherryglitter!!!! :happydance:

Cupcake - hurrah on the movement and hubby feeling. My hubby felt again yesterday and was less freaked out (but in a nice way) :haha:

Nicnak - good luck with scan - hope we get a gender but cant remember if you are :yellow:...will check in later :hugs:

FT - sorry you feel rough.....My nurse said I may get coldy symptoms after jab but I think I must have been lucky. Great halloween pics btw!! I am looking forward to bonfire night on Saturday now :happydance:

Hi to everyone else!!! Hope you are all good this morning. Weather here sucks - its in betweeny not cold / not warm / dreary / bit of drizzle....non-descript :nope:. Rubbish!


----------



## firsttimer1

i know its soooooooooooooo cold and grey here mitch :( im not sure if i was just unlucky with jab or its coincidence. But either way the doppler suggests baby is fine!

Im excited for fireworks too :dance: we are doing our annual fireworks and indian meal night :) 

BTW laddies i have that work meeting with my CEO finally scheduled..... thurs 10th november........ :nope: .... anxious. Could be good - could be bad!!!!

:(


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> i know its soooooooooooooo cold and grey here mitch :( im not sure if i was just unlucky with jab or its coincidence. But either way the doppler suggests baby is fine!
> 
> Im excited for fireworks too :dance: we are doing our annual fireworks and indian meal night :)
> 
> BTW laddies i have that work meeting with my CEO finally scheduled..... thurs 10th november........ :nope: .... anxious. Could be good - could be bad!!!!
> 
> :(

Fingers crossed its all good FT :thumbup:

US - laddies - unsure if you have Bonfire night really....Guy Fawkes night is a UK phenomenon eh?


----------



## Glowstar

Just trying to catch up but sooooooooooo much chatter to wade through :wacko::haha:

FT - don't worry about movement...I'm hardly getting ANY at all and this is my 3rd. You must have a lazy boy like mine :haha: I know my placenta is anterior but it's really crappy that It might take ages to feel anything and also for OH to. My doppler is out daily to quell my fears as this is far removed from my other 2 pregnancies where feeling that movement was reasuring :nope:

Hope those having scans today - all goes well :thumbup::hugs:

And to those not feeling well...hope you are better soon :kiss:


----------



## wouldluvabub

whoopppss.. Hope I didn't scare the new lady off ha ha!

Thanks for the reply's though! 

FT- Hope you feel better soon!

Good luck to everyone having their scans today!

AFM- Today's weather was LOVELY in Australia! Baby had a really active day today! For about 20 mins I just laid on the bed with my shirt up and watched my belly move! He was seriously having a party in there or something! Anyways just snuggled up in bed now ready to go to sleep!


----------



## 2nd time

2 pumkins carved and ready pumkin in the oven to makepie for mummy yum yum


----------



## buttonnose82

Hope you girls are all doing good, I really need too try keep up with this thread lol

Pea pod is wriggling so much more these days, it certainly makes all the worry over his/her health alot more easier too deal with!!


----------



## firsttimer1

buttonnose - thats great news about the movement!

Glow - totally agree that me and you have lazy babies :rofl: I havent even got an anterior placenta to blame :rofl:

wudluv - its sooooo strange to think your off to bed haha, its 11:47am here :)

2nd time - we tend to celebrate halloween here on the saturday (or at least me and pals do) so for me its as if all hallows eve is DONE! never ever had pumpkin pie though.... very tempting....

urgh. work today sucks. 22 workbooks to wade through and mark.... boriiing!!!

BTW uk ladies. On nov 18th im off to winter wonderland at hyde park and to see the Harrods display window - and just found out theyve turned floor 3 into harry potter world! Theyve made a replica of alley ways etc :) im not a HUGE fan but i think this will be verrrry cool - so try see it.

also - do any of you shop at boohoo? i thought i would give it a go and i got a few bits incl this top in blue; and its FAB! really shows off bump and will stretch with it too :) : 

https://www.boohoo.com/restofworld/...rochet-detail-scoop-back-dress/invt/azz71114#


----------



## Clareybeary

Hi guys!

Not sure if I have posted on this thread before but I am due March 12th and I had my amazing 20 week scan last Friday. Baby was all curled up but moving quite a lot for the sonographer. We are adamant team yellows so sex was not found out! It's so exciting not knowing! I began to feel movement exactly bang on 18 weeks and I have been feeling increasing kicks from then on. My placenta is anterior high so all kicks are aimed low down and in my bum and bladder! Bump is very nice shape and petite (first baby, I was a size 10 before pregnancy) and I love showing it off with tight tops! I am feeling brilliant although I am needing more snacks throughout the day. Back to work tomorrow after half term break (I work full time as a supply teacher although no work today) so I'll have to make sure I take in a lot of healthy snacks. Hope everyone is doing well. I have my next midwife appointment with my male midwife next week! Looking forward to hearing the heartbeat again. I have booked us on an NCT course for next Feb and we are hoping to move house over the next few weeks although we haven't sorted out any rental accommodation yet!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> also - do any of you shop at boohoo? i thought i would give it a go and i got a few bits incl this top in blue; and its FAB! really shows off bump and will stretch with it too :) :
> 
> https://www.boohoo.com/restofworld/...rochet-detail-scoop-back-dress/invt/azz71114#

Geees FT - thats a dress!!!!!!!!!! Bit risky for me :winkwink:....though I am guessing you can wear as a top....have you got it already? Wearing with leggings or something?


----------



## Glowstar

I've bought loads off Boohoo in the past, it's as good as ASOS really but cheaper. I got a brill coat from there in the sale a couple years ago, think it was only £12!!
I'd wear that...but as a top with leggings and boots :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

cleary - welcome! glad your feeling so fab hun! I love showing off my bump now too :)

mitch - yep i just received it this morning and i LOVE it. The blue colour is gorgeous. Its stretchy material and just hugs my bump really nicely :) I will wear it over leggings... its quite long - just a couple of inches above knee. Defo more of a long top than a dress - but could be either! :)
i got some other dresses from there too and its all fab :) 

Im just buying a size up now! instead of maternity stuff xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Think I may go for that too ...love the colour (its the colour theme and bridemaids dresses at my wedding last year pretty much :happydance:)

What are there sizes like - I am usually a 10 ish so I was edging towards maybe the medium?

x


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i would get the medium - andd then it will stretch with bump too :) its a gorrrrgeous blue xxx

hope you like it now ive suggested it :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Welcome Clareybeary (just in case you haven't been formally welcomed before :haha:)
Man we got snow last night. Uploading a pic of Dakota sitting on the bridge admist it lol. 
Ft- glad you use the word sketchy. If I had to explain that one :shrug: I'm also allergic to latex. The mucus plug protects the baby from infection so you don't need to worry about that. :D
2 days until scan pristock! :happydance:
Baby almost kicked me to death last night. It went kinda like this. 
*kick* Was that gas?
*kick* That's not gas, is it?
*kick* That's the baby!
*kick**kick**kick**kick**kick* Okay, okay, that's def the baby.
*kick**kick**kick* Okay, mommy want's to sleep now. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







snow 001.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firsttimer1

love the snow and kick description newfie :)

I just sneezed 15 times in a row. My stomach hurts. Ow.


----------



## wondertwins

Happy Halloween, Laddies! And welcome to our new March Mamas. :flower: 

*FT*- Sorry you're not feeling well. :( But the good news is, once you're better, you can DTD all you want now that you know you don't need to use condoms to prevent infections. :haha: On a somewhat related topic, there _is _some truth to late-term nipple stimulation. During my 1st pregnancy, we tried it 1 day before my due date, and DS was born 24 hours later. I could actually feel the hormones inducing contractions.

*Mitch*- I haven't heard of Bonfire Night. What exactly do you guys do? 

*Newfie*- That article was scary! Can you imagine coming that close to that big of a mistake?!! Also, I love the pic of your pup in the snow. Awwww. I want snow! :cold:

*Nic & Loo*- Good luck on your scans today. Be sure to report back. You know how nosy and impatient we are. :winkwink:

*Lozza*- Pshaw to the weight gain app. Of course we want to eat healthy and make smart food choices, but the numbers are so arbitrary since everything is based on averages. You might gain 4 pounds in 10 days now and 0 pounds in 10 days later. On average, it all works out. :thumbup:

*FT*- Keep us posted on the meeting with your boss. 

*AFM*... I put on a regular shirt today over my maternity pants. The shirt just barely covers my bump. In fact, if I turn the wrong way, the belly band peeks through. I guess I have to get used to wearing the same 10 outfits over and over and over for the next 4 months. :shrug:

I hope everyone is having a spooky day!


----------



## newfielady

We have bonfire night here it's next week I think. Wondertwins, to us bonfire night is just the marking of the fire season being over and small fires can be light with safety. :D Not sure if there is any other meaning.
Dakota _loves_ the snow. I'm sure this is just the beginning of the winter. That story was _very_ scary. Just wondering then, how many times have they done that I wonder...


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins - :rofl: at the thought of seeing your tummy from one direction. BUT its great you still fit into it - esp carrying twins... good job hun!!! :hugs:

*BONFIRE NIGHT*
Once upon a time in 1605 a man called Guy Fawkes tried to blow up our parliment with 36barrels of gunpowder... but he failed. 
so we celebrate this every year on nov 5th now with fireworks and a huge bonfire in a field (sometimes with a big man made of wooden sticks in it - represents guy fawkes)... here is me and my best pal at bonfire night wrapped up warm last year...

and also a photo of a replica guy fawkes on the bonfire....


----------



## wondertwins

Super cute pic, FT. I love both of your snuggly warm hats. :)

Interesting story regarding Bonfire Night. With the burning effigies.... is it more of a grown up holiday? Or do kids participate too? Here in the US, most of our holidays seem to revolve around food and drinks, so if we had a bonfire night, it would surely involve roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Excellent description of bonfire night. we also celebrate (apart from a massive fire with Guy Fawkes on top) with loads of firework displays everywhere - we are going to our local one on Saturday. Some going off already a little early.....my cats were going a little mental :haha:

Quick question - anyone else when going for a pee gettting a pulling sort of crampy pain in their lower belly - around uterus area? Not sure if baby pushing on it or something :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> Super cute pic, FT. I love both of your snuggly warm hats. :)
> 
> Interesting story regarding Bonfire Night. With the burning effigies.... is it more of a grown up holiday? Or do kids participate too? Here in the US, most of our holidays seem to revolve around food and drinks, so if we had a bonfire night, it would surely involve roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. :haha:

definately for the children - they typically are tasked with building the Guy Fawkes and sometimes go around the area saying 'penny for the guy' for a little money towards the construction. Also kids love the fireworks :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer its definately for kids AND adults.... and its not as scary as it sounds as like mitch said, the children build the bonfire. Its good fun.

We usually toast marshmellows - yum :)

this year i have a russian style furry hat to keep me warm - YAY!

mitch - when i pee i defo get pulls in lower uterus. It worried me for a while but i think its normal xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah thats the half the fun of bonfire night....wrapping up warm so I hope the weather chills down before the weekend :haha:

Glad to hear I am not the only one with pulling pains.....

Just having some orange juice - sure fired way of waking the baby up :haha:

Oh and not everywhere has bonfires now - used to be loads when I was a kiddie but I think its health and safety gone mad :nope: shame really!


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hey Laddies :howdy:

My stomach feels so tight these past few days, like its gonna burst! :pop:

Dunno if its a digestion thing or what? :shrug:

I promised I wouldnt moan about getting huge this time, but would like to know if I should take anything for it? :shrug:


----------



## wondertwins

Sounds like a fun time. And if it involves toasted marshmallows, I'm in favor of it. :)

As for the pulling sensation when you pee... I have felt that before and always assumed it was simply my uterus moving around as my bladder was emptied. I have no idea though.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hello laddies!!!! :thumbup: Well I'm back...phew!!! 

The scan was AMAZING!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was SOOOOOO nervous beforehand, so hubby made me sit outside on a bench outside the hospital and made me giggle about silly things :kiss: until I felt a little more chilled. Amazingly the sonographer called us in a little early (that never ever happens!) and as soon as she put the the probe thing on my belly there was baby!!! :baby: 

All normal measurements and looking very healthy - thank gawd! :thumbup: Baby was waving and at one point had its legs over its head - very supple!!! Looks like its a lanky thang like its parents!!! :haha:

Ok (I thought I did very well using IT in the above paragraph eh!) we found out we are expecting...






....a beautiful baby GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

I'm on :cloud9: - so is hubby!!!!! He didn't want to go to work this afternoon!! 

Scan photo below :kiss: 

Nic xxxx
 



Attached Files:







BABY GIRL - 20 week scan.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ She is adorable nicnak :baby::pink::cloud9:


----------



## littleANDlost

hey ladies, just wanted to pop on quickly to catch up though i haven't managed to completly lol. I've been really ill all weekend and am no better today, can't keep any food down and what does get through comes straight out again the other end (TMI there?) and have flu like symptoms (though as i had my flu jab it had better not be flu). Not really able to do much but sleep right now and trying to drink as much water as i can. hopefully i'll be back up and about in no time and able to catch up with you all but for now hope your all ok! xx


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: L&L

The flu jab takes 10 days to be effective

Wishing you well really soon :flower:


----------



## Nicnak282

Aww, get well soon L&L :hugs: get lots of sleep. 

Take good care hon xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak - fantastic news and another great scan....so excited another :pink:...they are pulling ahead again!!! I think this is your first too?

Kelly - my belly felt so big this weekend and is felt like my skin was just about stretching to cover it :haha:. Said to my hubby that it felt on Saturday like it was grown an inch a minute (of course it wasnt thank goodness!!)

And get well soon L&L - it may just be mild side effects of jab


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks Mitch xx :thumbup:

Yep the girlies are pulling ahead at the moment!!!!! It is our first and it's just so damn exciting!!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful baby pic nicnak!:happydance:

ft- that guy fawkes thing is strange, never heard of that before. i agree with wt though there would be tons of hotdogs and smores going on here :winkwink:

i honestly wouldnt worry about doing anything that might unduce labor ladies. if your body isnt ready, nothing will work-even if you are overdue. so who knows if anything really works or if you were going into labor anyways? we did accupressure with one and went into labor a few hours later. we tried that with the next along with nipple stimulation and castor oil and got cramps that went away. with our third we tried everything and nothing worked. we were even overdue and nothing worked. he had to be induced in the hospital at 11 days overdue. my last two came a couple weeks early so it wasnt an issue. 

ft- i wouldnt worry about infections to the baby like someone said the baby is protected. if you are prone to uti or bladder/kidney infections its not a bad idea to use condoms. i have heard to make sure you go pee after and that is supposed to help keep you from getting them, not sure why though.


----------



## firsttimer1

Niknac - smashing news and great scan pic :dance: YAY!!!!! have you got the rest of the day off to celebrate? even tho ur poor OH is at work... BOO! x

Littleandlost - im sorry your ill as well hun :( im beginning to think now that a few of us are ill 9whove had the jab) that maybe it is related. But we will all be fine.

rest well, drink lots of water - and wrap up warm!!! xxxx


----------



## wondertwins

Congratulations Nicnak!!!! :pink: You had me going for a minute with the "it" references. :)

L&L - I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

blessedmomma - is a smore a toasted marshmellow? I always hear ''smore'' but always forget to ask :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer1 said:


> blessedmomma - is a smore a toasted marshmellow? I always hear ''smore'' but always forget to ask :rofl:

lol- you toast the marshmallow then put it between graham crackers with a hershey chocolate bar in there. it melts all together and its so yummy!


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> Thanks Mitch xx :thumbup:
> 
> Yep the girlies are pulling ahead at the moment!!!!! It is our first and it's just so damn exciting!!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Did you favour a girl or were you on the fence and not bothered?


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks Firsttimer xx :thumbup: So happy!! :happydance:

Supposed to be working from home this pm...but I really cannot see much happening tbh!! :shrug: Reckon hubby will be home early too!

xx


----------



## wondertwins

A s'more (a/k/a pure heavenly awesomeness!!) is toasted marshmallow placed on a graham cracker with half of a Hershey's chocolate bar. I made some this weekend. So so so yummy.


----------



## newfielady

Congrats on the :pink: bump. :D
My belly feels very tight usually in the evenings. Everyone says I'm growing everyday now. :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

blessedmomma said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> blessedmomma - is a smore a toasted marshmellow? I always hear ''smore'' but always forget to ask :rofl:
> 
> lol- you toast the marshmallow then put it between graham crackers with a hershey chocolate bar in there. it melts all together and its so yummy!Click to expand...

Oooooh that sounds goooooodddd :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

Now I want s'mores. :dohh: Thanks ladies. I have the perfect day here for them too. :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mitch xx :thumbup:
> 
> Yep the girlies are pulling ahead at the moment!!!!! It is our first and it's just so damn exciting!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Did you favour a girl or were you on the fence and not bothered?Click to expand...

I really, truly wasn't bothered either way - as long as it was healthy. Everyone (family, friends and colleagues) have been saying it was going to be a girl and I suppose I did think so too (no idea why!!). I do know though that she will not be dressed in lots of pink!! Really not a fan!! :haha:

Have you got your head around it now? Does it feel better knowing? I still feel kinda shell-shocked tbh!! xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats Niknak, how exciting!

I figure on the law of averages, with 50/50 girls/boys in the world, maybe there are more of us yellows who actually have boys to even it up!

I've made smores over here, with 2 digestive biscuits, a toasted marshmallow and a couple of chocolate buttons! 

Guy fawkes night over here has become more of a fireworks event than bonfire, especially at the bigger events. I guess it's celebrated a bit like your 4th July celebrations (althought having been in the States for that, your fireworks are way better!). The really big bonfire night do's have a funfair too. Plus we eat toffee apples and bonfire toffee! (well, before getting on the scales I did)


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mitch xx :thumbup:
> 
> Yep the girlies are pulling ahead at the moment!!!!! It is our first and it's just so damn exciting!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Did you favour a girl or were you on the fence and not bothered?Click to expand...
> 
> I really, truly wasn't bothered either way - as long as it was healthy. Everyone (family, friends and colleagues) have been saying it was going to be a girl and I suppose I did think so too (no idea why!!). I do know though that she will not be dressed in lots of pink!! Really not a fan!! :haha:
> 
> Have you got your head around it now? Does it feel better knowing? I still feel kinda shell-shocked tbh!! xxClick to expand...

I have got my head around it ...although I do find myself looking at my hubby and saying 'we're having a daughter' - he is really chuffed but didnt really care either way as long as healthy. I just presumed with so many boys in my family it was a forgone conclusion.....but no...this little one had other ideas. Cant wait to tell my folks - though we havent told anyone that we know and plan to keep it like that until the birth. Though I did say to hubby perhaps we should just tell parents and siblings.....:haha:....BUT I HAVENT I PROMISE!! The secret is still 100% safe. 

Totally with you on the pink though...I am not a pink girl - if she chooses to be when she gets a little older then thats fine. Disturbing how much non-pink girls baby stuff is in the shops though. Nursery is going to be lime/aqua green and maybe either white or yellow...

Oh and totally better knowing for me anyway x


----------



## newfielady

Couldn't Resist Ladies. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firsttimer1

blessedmomma said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> blessedmomma - is a smore a toasted marshmellow? I always hear ''smore'' but always forget to ask :rofl:
> 
> lol- you toast the marshmallow then put it between graham crackers with a hershey chocolate bar in there. it melts all together and its so yummy!Click to expand...

ive nooooo idea what any of those things are; but sounds LUSH! i shall have to suggest a UK version on saturday :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak282 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mitch xx :thumbup:
> 
> Yep the girlies are pulling ahead at the moment!!!!! It is our first and it's just so damn exciting!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Did you favour a girl or were you on the fence and not bothered?Click to expand...
> 
> I really, truly wasn't bothered either way - as long as it was healthy. Everyone (family, friends and colleagues) have been saying it was going to be a girl and I suppose I did think so too (no idea why!!). I do know though that she will not be dressed in lots of pink!! Really not a fan!! :haha:
> 
> Have you got your head around it now? Does it feel better knowing? I still feel kinda shell-shocked tbh!! xxClick to expand...

I take it you wont be dressing your baby girl like this then????


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mitch xx :thumbup:
> 
> Yep the girlies are pulling ahead at the moment!!!!! It is our first and it's just so damn exciting!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Did you favour a girl or were you on the fence and not bothered?Click to expand...
> 
> I really, truly wasn't bothered either way - as long as it was healthy. Everyone (family, friends and colleagues) have been saying it was going to be a girl and I suppose I did think so too (no idea why!!). I do know though that she will not be dressed in lots of pink!! Really not a fan!! :haha:
> 
> Have you got your head around it now? Does it feel better knowing? I still feel kinda shell-shocked tbh!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I take it you wont be dressing your baby girl like this then????Click to expand...

ha ha ha h love it!!!!!!!! But not for my child!!! :nope:

I will not be dressing her up as Santa / reindeers next year either!!! :haha:

Lovin the doggies Halloween look though Newfie :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - see my UK version above!

And that is a truely hideous outfit!!!!


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mitch xx :thumbup:
> 
> Yep the girlies are pulling ahead at the moment!!!!! It is our first and it's just so damn exciting!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Did you favour a girl or were you on the fence and not bothered?Click to expand...
> 
> I really, truly wasn't bothered either way - as long as it was healthy. Everyone (family, friends and colleagues) have been saying it was going to be a girl and I suppose I did think so too (no idea why!!). I do know though that she will not be dressed in lots of pink!! Really not a fan!! :haha:
> 
> Have you got your head around it now? Does it feel better knowing? I still feel kinda shell-shocked tbh!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have got my head around it ...although I do find myself looking at my hubby and saying 'we're having a daughter' - he is really chuffed but didnt really care either way as long as healthy. I just presumed with so many boys in my family it was a forgone conclusion.....but no...this little one had other ideas. Cant wait to tell my folks - though we havent told anyone that we know and plan to keep it like that until the birth. Though I did say to hubby perhaps we should just tell parents and siblings.....:haha:....BUT I HAVENT I PROMISE!! The secret is still 100% safe.
> 
> Totally with you on the pink though...I am not a pink girl - if she chooses to be when she gets a little older then thats fine. Disturbing how much non-pink girls baby stuff is in the shops though. Nursery is going to be lime/aqua green and maybe either white or yellow...
> 
> Oh and totally better knowing for me anyway xClick to expand...

Ooh I'm so impressed with you being able to keep quiet about it!! :thumbup: We said we'll tell close friends and family - called my dad earlier and he is over the moon!! :cloud9: Your folks are gonna be so chuffed!! x

I am so with you on the pink front - and we're also thinking green and perhaps terracotta/ yellow for the nursery. You watch our girlies will be totally into pink when they can decide for themselves!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

im so excited to start the nursery soon. I keep looking at the tester pots and wanted to do little smudges now..... but trying to hold off till sunday when pur guests leave heehee.

Im still sticking with the cream / mocha neutral nursery i posted a pic of a while ago.... but will find a way to add splashes of colour :dance:


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mitch xx :thumbup:
> 
> Yep the girlies are pulling ahead at the moment!!!!! It is our first and it's just so damn exciting!!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Did you favour a girl or were you on the fence and not bothered?Click to expand...
> 
> I really, truly wasn't bothered either way - as long as it was healthy. Everyone (family, friends and colleagues) have been saying it was going to be a girl and I suppose I did think so too (no idea why!!). I do know though that she will not be dressed in lots of pink!! Really not a fan!! :haha:
> 
> Have you got your head around it now? Does it feel better knowing? I still feel kinda shell-shocked tbh!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I take it you wont be dressing your baby girl like this then????Click to expand...

OMG...that's SOOOOOO cruel!!!! You guessed right!!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## newfielady

:rofl: What a cute outfit..... borders on child abuse but it's cute. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

We were thinking about colours this weekend - but rather than strip all the wallpaper etc etc....we have decided to paint only...saves alot of time and mess :happydance:....So we have a dado rail around the middle so its the green above and maybe yellow or white below....all skirting boards and dado, window sill will be white.....

In order to girlie it up maybe a little we will get in some accent colours - perhaps some jungle characters in blackout blinds and light shade.....different colour cot bumper and bedding....

I cant wait - painting this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

MITCH - We are putting up a dado rail with cream paint above and mocha colour below :) Not sure what colour to brighten it up with yet though. Prob decide when know for sure if we have a little :blue: or :pink:

:dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Bet FT does this ....:haha:
 



Attached Files:







baby_reindeer.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> MITCH - We are putting up a dado rail with cream paint above and mocha colour below :) Not sure what colour to brighten it up with yet though. Prob decide when know for sure if we have a little :blue: or :pink:
> 
> :dance:

This one above.....not sure if yellow below is too much....or all white too stark as we have white cotbed and furniture (mmm comes out brighter on wall)
 



Attached Files:







225524HBO111111M.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Bet FT does this ....:haha:

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps. love the light green

we are thinking hints of yellow x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, finally catched up on today's thread. Not sure if I missed anything good over the weekend as I haven't been on since Friday.

Congrats Nicnak on the little girl! What a beautiful scan picture!

Lozza - I am the same as you with only feeling the fluttery/tickle movement, nothing for sure that is a kick. I have also been watching my belly to see if it moves, which I can see nothing. Maybe our lo's are just a little lazier than the rest lol.

FT - The pink poodle outfit made me say "AHH" out loud (i'm at work) lol...thats a really funny costume that no parent should put their kid in! haha.

So I mentioned I think on Thursday that I had a sore shoulder/neck on my right side... well it has progressively gotten worse over the weekend to where both shoulders, my whole neck, part of my back and clavical is sore. Feels like pulled muscles. Not sure what is happening but I think its from our bed, now that I am not moving so much in my sleep my body is sore when I get up. I think it's time to buy a new bed :(


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - are u using a pregnancy pillow etc to try to help? sorry your in pain hun xxx :(


----------



## Widger

Niknak - Congrats on your baby girl :yipee:

Looking forward to hearing all about Loolindley now too.

Joanna - I had such a stiff neck etc the other week and it moved to both of my shoulders from how I was sleeping so I started sleeping with just one pillow and other pillow between my legs (not pregnancy pillow). It has helped me be a bit more aligned and helped a lot. Hope get better xx

I've not thought about nursery or names - anything yet. Just want to make sure all is ok at my scan. Arrghhhh it is such a long wait! :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Widger - it will fly by.....we are now in the last 20 weeks with no more scans to look forward too :shrug:


----------



## crowned

That poodle costume is awful, but the reindeer one is kind of cute. I love babies in costumes. I like pink, but the little girl I childmind is ALWAYS dressed in it, so I've had pink overload recently... if we have a girl, there will probably be a bit less pink involved. I was at a baby's baptism yesterday and she was just 2 weeks old, and had the most darling white tutu dress on... SO cute!!

Smores are amazing, and now I want one!

Citymouse, you mentioned a few pages back that you want a reversible handle for your travel system - that's part of why we chose the one we did! Here's the link for those who asked (it's in the Pagoda colour scheme): https://www.gracobaby.com/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=1762034


----------



## newfielady

We're hoping to start the baby's room by the end of the month. We have to get the bathroom finished in the apartment first so my mom can move down there :haha:
What a cute little reindeer. :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Nicnak! :pink: 

Sorry you're still feeling sick, Kas!

Welcome to the new face!

Happy Halloween, laddies! I won't be dressing up as I never go anywhere. Back when I worked out of the house and took my dog, I used to make us matching outfits. One year we went as Dalmatians. (He's a King Charles.)

I had weird pains last night. Nothing suspicious, but I couldn't tell if it was baby or gas. Re:the pulling when you pee, I think it makes sense--if your bladder is full it's pushing up the uterus and other stuff. Then you empty it and they must all droop down, don't you think?

Also, I dreamed that DH and I were going to have a vow renewal--but nobody came! Not my bridesmaids (well, they came and then left) or even DH! :rofl: I was pretty chill about it, though. I was like, okay, maybe next year. I remember having printed the text of the ceremony for the minister and I had taped three pieces of shrimp to the page so we could have a snack at a certain point. :munch:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Sorry you're still feeling sick, Kas!

its ok... im consoling myself with fish fingers..... but i had no bread to make it a fish finger sw :cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT and Widger - I am not using a pregnancy pillow as there is no room in our little double bed :( I did switch to only one pillow by Sat night but after two nights using just one pillow I have not seen any difference. Do you think having a pillow between my legs will make much difference to by back/neck? I think it might just be a case that our bed is quite old and very soft, so I think we need to invest in a queen sized one with better support (then I can fit a preg pillow in the bed with us lol). Not something we had budgetted for but what can you do? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - hope it gets better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Well I've got an amazing bed/mattress and I still got stiff/sore with my son towards the end of pregnancy and been sore with this one too. The only thing that really made a difference was a pillow between my legs. You don't need to buy one of the huge ones, just a normal one that is quite supportive.


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, I love having something under my top leg when I sleep. It does open your hips up. Though it may take more than one pillow! 

That said, life's too short to sleep on a terrible mattress! I say get a new one.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok thanks Widger, I hadn't thought a pillow between the legs would make that much difference to my neck. I'll give it a try for a few nights and see if it helps, i'd rather not purchase a bed unless we really need to lol. Thanks.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Citymouse - it really is an old mattress, but since I am used to it, I will live with it until I have to lol. DH and I discussed getting a new bed as an early christmas gift, so perhaps we wont need to buy each other much for christmas then lol.


----------



## newfielady

I put an extra pillow between my legs too. Helps side the back/side pain.
I saw a show once about how much dirt builds up on your mattress after only 5 years of using it. :sick: I went out a bought a new mattress after watching the show. lol. But you may want a bigger one. Are you sure you, OH and belly will fit in a double bed? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

OH NO :cry: just went to wee and when i wiped there was pink on the tissue..... im worried as been so ill and also had those sharp pains on right side of uterus yesterday :cry:

OMG what cud it be :( :(


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> OH NO :cry: just went to wee and when i wiped there was pink on the tissue..... im worried as been so ill and also had those sharp pains on right side of uterus yesterday :cry:
> 
> OMG what cud it be :( :(

Don't worry hon. :flower:

Put a call into your midwife just to make sure and get some advice - I'm sure that all is ok and maybe you've just strained yourself with all the coughing/ sneezing. Was it just a smidgen or alot? xx


----------



## firsttimer1

just a little and was pink rather than red :( so worrying :(


----------



## Nicnak282

Oh hon, I honestly think that it'll be fine and is probably to do with straining coughing etc. Have you spoken to your midwife? xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT call your doctor/mid wife to check. I think Nicnak is probably right, strained yourself from all the sneezing... but call just to check. 

Newfielady - lol not sure if DH and I will fit along with an 8/9 month belly... think the new bed is something we can't avoid. Hopefully we can find a deal somewhere. Still might try the pillow between the legs thing for a few days and see if the neck/shoulder pain goes away first. I think the bed and mattress is around 10 years old :sick:


----------



## wondertwins

C'Mouse- LOL!!! It's nice that you dream mind decided to feed you! 

FT- If it's just a little and it's pink, I bet it was the straining from all the repeated sneezing. Maybe give it a few hours and see how it goes.

As for pillows, I feel like I'm using a fortress of them right now. I have one body pillow between my legs that also supports my belly, one behind my back and one under my head. :thumbup: 

Joanna- You might want to consider a prenatal massage. If you have a pinched nerve, it will do wonders. I find that once I have a pinched nerve, everything I do in bed to make it better only ends up moving the pinched nerve to a new spot. :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Kas, hope all is okay! I'm sure it's just related to all the sneezing, but call your midwife and check with her. :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wondertwins - another great idea. Wonder where I could get one of those around here? I was thinking of talking to my doctor too if it got worse to see if it was a pinched nerve... i will see how things go. Though you might be right, i've had this since thursday and its only getting worse not better. I'll do some research and see if I can find a prenatal massage somewhere.


----------



## firsttimer1

pink seems to be gone now - so will give it till later this evening to see x will use the doppler tonight as well.


----------



## lozza1uk

Kas -:hugs: Have no useful advice to add to what the others have already said.

Citymouse - :rofl: at the part about 3 shrimps - can see that trend catching in weddings, especially those ceremonies that start at 12pm so you have to wait for lunch!

Where's Loo? Can't actually remember if she's staying yellow or not.


----------



## pristock230

Afternoon ladies! Hope all is well. I have been reading through everything but it's a lot to catch up on, please forgive me! I tried to take it easy this weekend but Saturday was crazy running around before the storm here on the east coast of the US. Hubby came home during the storm and made it home safe! So glad he is home after his 5 day work trip! When he came in the door I started to cry (stupid pregnancy hormones)! lol

Just 2 more sleeps until my scan! I was not this nervous when I was pregnant with my daughter though! I feel like all I do is worry right now!


----------



## newfielady

FT- sure the pink is nothing. Just watch to make sure there's is no more or more flow. :hugs:
Loo had a scan today? I can't keep track of them all.
Joanna - we got lucky, we got our serta mattress and boxspring on sale. :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Oh my goodness, I think my package from the UK might be the dress I ordered from Next! So they are probably spending $45 to ship it international priority, but of course shipping was free for me. Crazy! I'll update if that's what it is!


----------



## Glowstar

FT I'm sure it's nothing...maybe from the sneezing and maybe your cervix is irritated if you've been unwell. Do your midwives run a drop in clinic? To settle your mind phone the midwives :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - I think Loo was team yellow - unless she caved :haha:

FT - I go with what the others are saying - probably just strained through coughing. I had a little 3 weeks ago and that was probably straining through going for a poop (gonna write TMI but I think after over 9000 posts we have gone past that :haha:). Doppler action makes everything ok :winkwink:

Citymouse - excited about your UK purchase!!!

BTW - in the office and look away to do some work (silly me) for an hour and there are over 3 pages :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

ft are you sure the pink was from the baby exit and not the backdoor
i had alot of red butit was backdoor piles the joy of pregnancy lol


----------



## MsCrow

FT, I agree, it might be piles rather than bleeding from your uterus/cervix but still, I hope you rang your midwife.

Huge congratulations to you Niknak on a little girl :)

Joanna, I agree it's worth giving a pregnancy pillow a go. FYI we have a 4ft or 3/4 bed, I'm small and MrC is slender, and we can easily accommodate a dreamgenii pillow. Mind you, I've also had very sore shoulders and neck and wonder if it's partly stress?

My dress came from mamas and papas and I adore it, totally me (eccentric and a little dramatic). Picked up a barely used baby bouncer from our local charity shop that vibrates...I've never forgotten the episode of SATC when Samantha uses her vibrator behind the baby bouncer when its vibrate mechanism breaks...Miranda's baby has such an inane grin. Spending the afternoon checking floor laminate as we're dealing with a load of damp in the living room floor and doing the kitchen floor at the same time. We can then move three bookcases and 4000 cds from the spare bedroom...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

2nd time said:


> ft are you sure the pink was from the baby exit and not the backdoor
> i had alot of red butit was backdoor piles the joy of pregnancy lol

Had that too... glad i'm not the only one. lol


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry you had a scare FT ~ Im sure all is fine :flower:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi Pristock, was wondering if you'd been hit by the snow - it made the news over here. Kymied is on the east coast as well I think? Hope you're both wrapped up warm! It's been unseasonably warm here today, not fireworks weather at all!


----------



## em1021

can u add me? 3-27-12 PINK bump


----------



## lozza1uk

OMG - I just felt and saw my belly move!!:happydance::wacko:


----------



## pristock230

lozza1uk said:


> Hi Pristock, was wondering if you'd been hit by the snow - it made the news over here. Kymied is on the east coast as well I think? Hope you're both wrapped up warm! It's been unseasonably warm here today, not fireworks weather at all!

We did but not as bad (in my area) as the news made it seem. Where I am we got about 2-3 inches but west of me got upwards of 2 feet! A lot of people are without power as well, highest # i heard was 700,000. I believe it is down to 300,000 now.


----------



## crowned

Yay lozza!!

Um, are piles the same as hemorrhoids?


----------



## redsox

crowned said:


> Yay lozza!!
> 
> Um, are piles the same as hemorrhoids?

Ha! I was wondering that too...not sure which sounds better. :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

redsox said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Yay lozza!!
> 
> Um, are piles the same as hemorrhoids?
> 
> Ha! I was wondering that too...not sure which sounds better. :wacko:Click to expand...

neither sounds good. :dohh:


----------



## redsox

newfielady said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Yay lozza!!
> 
> Um, are piles the same as hemorrhoids?
> 
> Ha! I was wondering that too...not sure which sounds better. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> neither sounds good. :dohh:Click to expand...

Fair point. :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So hubby wants to dress me up as a Zombie tonight lol... not sure what that will look like but I think it involves me putting on facepaint and dressing in tatty clothing? Not even sure why I need to dress up as he is the one who will be handing out all the candy tonight? lol... i'll just be sitting in the house wearing a zombie costume for no reason hahaha.


----------



## mitchnorm

Wooops lozza thats fantastic...havent looked close enough to see if mine moves. Just something else to worry about now as i am always tuned in to see if i can feel something....all quiet this morning...poor thing was only having a kip and i went and had some orange juice....it was definately doing this :happydance:

I think when i am on the move and busy i dont notice...so doppler still proving useful 

I think piles and haemorhoids are the same thing.....lovely!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Joannaxoxo said:


> So hubby wants to dress me up as a Zombie tonight lol... not sure what that will look like but I think it involves me putting on facepaint and dressing in tatty clothing? Not even sure why I need to dress up as he is the one who will be handing out all the candy tonight? lol... i'll just be sitting in the house wearing a zombie costume for no reason hahaha.

My friend went to a party on saturday and wore a fantastic black top with the skeleton bones.....but it had a baby skeleton lying in her lower belly...not sure where she got it....looked fab (she is obviously pregnant too)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all, just catching up on everyones posts.

had the first trick or treaters call already!


----------



## newfielady

Well I'm as dressed up as I'm gonna get. Got my devil horns on and I over did my makeup. I'm a devil waitress tonight. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Please excuse my not made bed. lol. I love to dress up for Halloween. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Joannaxoxo

mitchnorm said:


> My friend went to a party on saturday and wore a fantastic black top with the skeleton bones.....but it had a baby skeleton lying in her lower belly...not sure where she got it....looked fab (she is obviously pregnant too)

Thats a cool top, haven't seen one of those before lol. A woman from work told me to dress as a nun and enhance the belly hahaha. 

Newfielady - love the devil waitress!


----------



## loolindley

I'm going to go back and catch up in a minute, but thought I would update you first.

The scan went really well. I thought I had filled my bladder, but apparently not enough, so she said she would see what she could do. I did say I would go and drink some more, but she carried on. She didn't even ask us is we wanted to know the sex, so that was ok, so we don't know for sure, but my oh and I both thought we saw two little round things on the potty shot. Let me know what you think from the picture!!!

She is happy with everything, placenta 'clean' and looking good, and everything she would expect to see she saw. Marvellous!

My midwife had told me to go straight to see the consultant afterwards to organise my future scans, but when I went upstairs, and saw her, she told me I wasn't fat enough to have more scans :cry: I was so disappointed as I was looking forward to them, so I told her I was going to go and eat some cake so I could have another one!! :rofl: Oh well, good thing they aren't concerned I guess!

My picture is not great, the baby has its head turned just slightly towards the 'camera', so if you look close you can see both eye sockets, nose and mouth, but sadly no profile!

So we are officially team :yellow: but if this doesn't sound too pervy, have a look between it's legs, and see if those little round things are what I think they could be! Btw, there are also some 'lines' further up which are associated with a girl......I scared Al by saying we were having a hermapharodite :haha:

EDIT - I forgot to attach the picture! :doh:
 



Attached Files:







baby1.png
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad the scan went well Loo, will take a look at the potty shot when you post it.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

glad to hear the scan went well Loo!


----------



## redsox

Congrats Loo!!!! I have no idea - oddly my guess would be girl??


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - my guess whould be girl?? so intrigued by the round things :) either way CONGRATS on healthy scan :)

well ladies ive had no more pink since earlier so ive left it for now, posted a thread in 2nd tri and quite a few people have had it at some point....ps defo from front and not behind

.... lets just hope i feel baby move lots later! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hope everything is ok FT :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - great news about the scan...another great one!!! I am unsure about the round things......so I am remaining undecided about the sex. But wooop for team yellow.....you laddies are all being very very good :happydance:

Good news about disappearing pickness FT.....and dont worry about movement - we have dopplers :thumbup:....perhaps you just have a lazy BOY!!! :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhh man. now were all saying im having a :blue: ... im gonna be SOOOO confused in march if we are wrong :rofl:

newfie - loving the outfit xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats Loo!!! Great that you don't need to see the consultant too, way better than being too fat however annoying!
As for sex, absolutely no idea, I find these scans really hard to interpret, looked at Niknak's for ages before I realised she was facing the opposite way to most others!! (sorry Niknak!)
Kas - glad it's stopped!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - can you post a bigger version of scan photo? i cant even see the round things!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i know you're team yellow FT but i always think of you as having a boy too! lol

i really dont have any feeling about what im having


----------



## firsttimer1

oh no...if i have a little girl she is doomed.... i will prob become confused after 9 months of thinking she is a boy and call her Bob or somthing awful.... and my family and OHs family already call the baby Monster Munch thanks to that 7 week scan photo....

.... i see a tough life ahead! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

OH YER - you ladies who know :pink: or :blue: were the old wives tests right or wrong?

e.g. chinese theory; baking soda test, wedding ring test...?


----------



## loolindley

I just typed out a really long message, and caught up with everyone.....and then I highlighted it and deleted it. :sad2:

Thanks for the guesses! A girl hey!??!!? I guess we will have to wait 20 weeks!


----------



## loolindley

I cant seem to make it bigger. I'll take a pic of it with my camera tomorrow rather than my phone, and I should be able to do it then.

We made a snap decision to sell our house today rather than wait until January, so I have the estate agent coming over after work tomorrow to do the pictures. Cue - Mad cleaning and gardening tonight. :sigh: I'm in work at 5am too. First time driving a train in weeks and I am NOT looking forward to it|"


----------



## KellyC75

Glad your scan went well Loo :baby::cloud9:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> OH YER - you ladies who know :pink: or :blue: were the old wives tests right or wrong?
> 
> e.g. chinese theory; baking soda test, wedding ring test...?

I didnt do any of those tests.....however they say you get worse ms with girls, i had none. And craving sweet things with a girl....i loved jalapenos and still spicy food is king so couldnt get much more wrong there :haha:

Cant help on the weird and wonderful tests...though i remember someone on here posted up a loads of things that if you said yes or no it added up to girl or boy.....mine were equaly


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> OH YER - you ladies who know :pink: or :blue: were the old wives tests right or wrong?
> 
> e.g. chinese theory; baking soda test, wedding ring test...?
> 
> I didnt do any of those tests.....however they say you get worse ms with girls, i had none. And craving sweet things with a girl....i loved jalapenos and still spicy food is king so couldnt get much more wrong there :haha:
> 
> Cant help on the weird and wonderful tests...though i remember someone on here posted up a loads of things that if you said yes or no it added up to girl or boy.....mine were equalyClick to expand...

I crave sooooo much sweet stuff :kiss: But also this time im loving spicy things :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - 5am!!! OUCH!!!!!! but yay for your snap decision.... very exciting :)


----------



## wondertwins

KellyC75 said:


> I crave sooooo much sweet stuff :kiss: But also this time im loving spicy things :winkwink:

Ha ha. I crave most everything. Savory, sweet, and spicy. Although, I'm starting to feel like I should stop eating altogether (not literally). I just don't know how I'm going to make it to 37 weeks considering how uncomfortable and "full" I feel at 19 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

So anyone else got a belly button piercing? Am i going to.have to take it out soon...will it become obviously.......:cry:


----------



## loolindley

Hopefully those pics should enlarge. The second pic is a zoom in on it's 'bits'
 



Attached Files:







P1000784(1).JPG
File size: 145.6 KB
Views: 11









P1000786(1).JPG
File size: 138.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## 2nd time

the chinees gender thing got it right with my 1st 2 wrong with this one, wedding ring right 2 girls wrong this time baking soda lol one pee fiz next no fiz sorry


----------



## wondertwins

I see what you're talking about, Loo, but it's hard to say. I'm going to guess BOY, but that's just because we need to see the blue bump numbers catch up with the girls. ;) 

When will your next scan be? It's fun that you still get to look forward to finding out!


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I crave sooooo much sweet stuff :kiss: But also this time im loving spicy things :winkwink:
> 
> Ha ha. I crave most everything. Savory, sweet, and spicy. Although, I'm starting to feel like I should stop eating altogether (not literally). I just don't know how I'm going to make it to 37 weeks considering how uncomfortable and "full" I feel at 19 weeks. :shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: I know the feeling, I just cannot resist any temptation! :dohh:



mitchnorm said:


> So anyone else got a belly button piercing? Am i going to.have to take it out soon...will it become obviously.......:cry:

I dont have a belly piercing, but I do know you can get 'retainers' , seen them advertised in the back of 'P&B magazine' :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> Hopefully those pics should enlarge. The second pic is a zoom in on it's 'bits'

:pink: is my guess :baby:


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - i stand by :pink: !!! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

random Q - but me and OH were just discussing our scan piccie... does it look like our baby has REALLY long legs????


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> random Q - but me and OH were just discussing our scan piccie... does it look like our baby has REALLY long legs????

I thought that about your LO :thumbup: 

Our LO also has really long legs, none of my other children did on the scan pics!! :baby:


----------



## loolindley

Your baby has legs double the length of mine! I've got a stumpy baby! OH has short legs, I can blame him!


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> Your baby has legs double the length of mine! I've got a stumpy baby! OH has short legs, I can blame him!

my OH has reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly long legs - but ive got short legs and long torso; lets just hope my baby doesnt try to come out breech... as if its got OHs legs it may also have his feet... and they are size 11!!!

;)

loo - cant remember if you said or not - do YOU think yours is :pink: or :blue: ?


----------



## KellyC75

Cant remember if I posted this last week? :shrug: Preggo brain syndrome!

22 Week bumpy :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







22 Weeks DD2.png
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 38


----------



## crowned

Ladies, I just got a call from the midwife, and I'm scared.

I have to go back in for a second ultrasound for two reasons. First is that they didn't get all the pictures of the heart that they needed (I thought this might happen, as she kept getting me to sit up and cough to get baby to move so she could get it in the right position to see the heart). Second is the scary one. She said our baby's pinky finger has some curvature to it, and this can be either a genetic trait or it can be an indicator of Downs' Syndrome. She said there are other bigger markers for Downs' and our baby doesn't appear to have any of those, but that I should be aware regardless. She asked if either hubby or I have curvature in our pinkies, and I said no. 

Hubby came home. Then I made him show me his hands and he does have a little bit of a curve to his pinky fingers, and quite a bit on the left hand, so now I'm praying that it's just a hereditary thing and doesn't mean anything.


----------



## harrybaby

Hi ladies, well what a long day! 

The scan was AMAZING and as soon as the lady put the doppler thing on me - I knew. I saw it. Two legs and something fairly round in the middle. I nearly said something but thought, I dont want to get it wrong...

20 mins later ... shes still checking the body head and the gorgeous face ... and then I asked her if she could tell us the gender ... she went back to the bum and yep - she smiled - your having a little BOY :)

IM SO HAPPY, im gonna have a son. My husband shed a few tears in the car - hes over the moon :)


----------



## loolindley

I was thinking a boy, but only because I thought those round things were it's nuts. All you ladies think a girl, so I guess we best let it cook for a bit longer and find out in 4 and a half months!

Right. Best go to bed for my stupidly early get up :cry:


----------



## harrybaby

Crowned - sorry we must have typed our posts at the same time - i am sure its nothing to worry about but still horrible to be called back! Good luck with everything xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Harrybaby - congrats on your baby boy :happydance:

Crowned - :hugs: hope everything turns out ok....sure its a false alarm but good to get checked out x, x


----------



## Nicnak282

Congrats Loo and Harry on your great scans - been a lovely day for 'em hasn't it!! :happydance::happydance: xx

Crowned - I'm sure there's nothign to worry about hon, will be thinking of you :flower: xx

Everyone else - ta muchly for all the lovely comments, so happy!!!! :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

crowned im sure everything will work out ok. plus forgot to say that i looked at your travel system earlier and it looks really good.

harrybaby - congrats on the blue bump!

good bump kelly!

and yes FT your babe does have long legs!!


----------



## firsttimer1

kelly - GREAT bump! 

crowned - i would have thought if baby was downs that there would be MUCH bigger indicators at the 20w scan. I didnt even know fingers were an indicator in terms of curvature?? i know its easy to say but try not to worry. Also - if your OH has this trait then its very likely genes xxxx when is your follow up???

Harrybaby - CONGRATS ON YOUR :blue: :dance:

Loo - night night have a good :sleep: xxx


----------



## wondertwins

Harry- Congrats!!! Yay for team :blue:

Crowned- :hugs: I know you're scared, but try not to over think it. It is probably nothing (pinky curvature? seriously?), but no matter what.... stressing out about it in advance will do nothing to improve or change the situation. (Or at least that's what I remind myself of when I need to stop freaking out.) So just send lots of loving, positive vibes to your bub, and try to save your worry for things you can impact. We're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Crowned, I'm sorry, but try not to worry too much. As she said, you don't have the bigger markers AND you have a hereditary basis for it! I'm sure you will just have a perfect curved-pinkie bun!

Loo, looks girl to me--I think I see three lines! 

FT, your baby is going to be a basketball player. ;)

Harrybaby, congrats!

Well, I finally called a trainer. My husband has been bugging me about working out since I got pregnant. I used to work out with a guy before the :bfp: but I just didn't feel like going through this particular experience with a man (and kind of an airhead man at that). So I have a woman coming over Wednesday. She's way cheaper than the guy anyway! 

Hope everybody else is good! We don't get trick or treaters so I don't anticipate any Halloween jollity around here tonight.


----------



## firsttimer1

c'mouse - talk of exercise is BANNED! :ban:

otherwise i will :cry:

:rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Awwww i want a girl so i can buy this:
https://www.very.co.uk/mamas-papas-...&cm_mmc=awin-_-6348-_-Editorial+Content-_-0_0


----------



## crowned

firsttimer1 said:


> crowned - i would have thought if baby was downs that there would be MUCH bigger indicators at the 20w scan. I didnt even know fingers were an indicator in terms of curvature?? i know its easy to say but try not to worry. Also - if your OH has this trait then its very likely genes xxxx when is your follow up???

Thanks for all the support ladies. I know it sounds strange that a bent finger would be a big deal, but it was the 'downs syndrome' bit that freaked me out. You're all right though - knowing DH has it at least a little means it's more than likely just a genetic thing and nothing at all to worry about. 
FT, my follow up ultrasound hasn't been scheduled yet, but they're supposed to call me with a date and time in the next couple of days. You're right about the other indicators too - if everything else is normal, then the chances that this is a big deal are very slim. I think the mw just had to tell me so that I would have all of the facts. It's hard to hear anything is ever wrong with your baby - you want them to be perfect and healthy.


----------



## crowned

FT, that rocking horse is adorable!!


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - im sure your baby IS 100% healthy and perfect :) let us know when you get your dates through :)

I remember when my friend had to have another scan due to downs indicators (think it was skull and spine related) - and her baby is 100% not downs xxxx

I know that rocking horse has just grabbed me! Maybe i could paint it blue heehee


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft....your poor little BOY on a rocking horse.....i feel sorry for him :winkwink::haha:

Right night night from me...presenting to the whole company at 8:30am tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## 2nd time

help needed girls i neeeeeeeedddddd or want a white babygrow with little blue stars on i and i cant find one can anyone help


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats on team blue Harrybaby :thumbup::hugs:

Crowned I know it's really hard...try not to stress. I was high risk for Spina Bifada with my second and had multiple scans and she was FINE...PERFECT :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> c'mouse - talk of exercise is BANNED! :ban:
> 
> otherwise i will :cry:
> 
> :rofl:

Ditto! (Unless you count wrestling with my fortress of pillows in the middle of the night as exercise.) :haha:


----------



## citymouse

FT, you are always talking about Zumba, so I don't want to hear it! 

But yeah, I won't go on about it in the future. I promise not to try very hard, does that help?


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies, I'm one of the more than two million people in New England without electricity and heat. I'm just updating to say I'm ok, (a bit cold but ok). It may be several more days before it comes on. My husband is right now researching how to power our gas furnace with a car battery. Yay for free wifi at Panera.

I will never catch up with your posts (I only read up to page 957) but I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## kymied

2nd time said:


> help needed girls i neeeeeeeedddddd or want a white babygrow with little blue stars on i and i cant find one can anyone help

I was just given one in the BIN of preemie to 9 month boy clothes today. That doesn't help you much, sorry.


----------



## newfielady

crowned - try not to let it get to you too much. I'm just sitting here looking at my pinkies wondering what kind of curvature they are referring to. :shrug:
Congrat's on the :blue: Harrybaby.
I had 1 trick or treator this year; which is one more than last year. Now I have 93 bars to eat. :rofl: It's alright as the doctor has told me to put on weight.


----------



## emera35

Woah ladies, its taken me like an hour to read through today!!!!

Congratulations on the scan results from today! :happydance:

Crowned - I'm sorry the call back worried you, i'm sure everything is fine with your baby :hugs:

Kymied - Hope you manage to keep warm until the power is back up! :cold:

2nd Time - We just bought a multi-pack of vests from Primark, one was white with little blue stars on, i don't think they have an online shop though to check if they do babygrows too :(

FT - That rocking horse is lovely! We have the one called Topaz from Mamas and Papas that was bought for Roh. He loves it and says hello to it every morning, shouts "horsey, horsey" then kisses its nose :cloud9:

I'm sure i was going to say more stuff, but i can't remember it, i'm all tired! I'm feeling fine here, but starting to feel stressed about housework! I have serious nesting urges going on, but i can't run round and do everything like i want to, its starting to drive me up the walls. :wacko: Doesn't help that i haven't left the house for over a week :( I am getting help with the housework, but no one else does it right!! OCD i know, but i can't help it! Gaah, the MW better say i can go back to light activity on wednesday when she comes or i'm quite likely to be insane by the time the baby comes!!

Also joy of joys, OH and i have started arguing about names now. I'm feeling anxious because we can't reach a decision :(


----------



## citymouse

So tomorrow's scans are MsCrow, pristock, and Newfie?

Good luck, lads!

We walked through the neighborhood to look at the house decorations. Crazy out there! The neighborhood across the street is known for being safe (and flat, where we're in the hills)--so it's mad! Kids everywhere. It was a little overwhelming. And I passed a pack of "mean moms", the desperate housewife type. They were gossiping about what one house had failed to do after being asked. We have a really good school but the parents are like the mafia! They strong-arm all the local businesses to try to get them to donate.


----------



## ssuchianlo

:pink:So I'm officially team pink! :pink:

Here's some pics. Imogene was being stubborn and wouldn't give us a good profile...but her feet are cute. I thought I'd add the potty shot because it's a great example of a girl and very clear. Hopefully might help some others in looking at their scans! :)









I can't wait to meet our little Imogene Elizabeth Randolph-Stringer! She's gonna be a good writer and speller...lol!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning! 

congrats on team pink ssuchianlo - which one is the 'potty' shot, the last one? i have say they dont mean much to me and althouugh i tried to look at my own scan i couldnt tell at all. im clueless!

citymouse, the trick or treaters sound crazy. we had quite a few here which i was surprised about because we didnt have any decorations or lanterns out which i thought was code for 'dont ring' - obviously not! i gave away all my penguin bars!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

2nd time, there are a few white babygrows with blue stars on ebay...

what about this although its multicoloured

https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/Orga...calilly_Multi_Star_Playsuit/product_info.html


or this


https://www.babygiftgallery.co.uk/M...mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=1&Product_Code=IB41



https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/...y-alpaca-little-star-booties-and-matching-hat



this is the closest i think!


https://www.birdkids.co.uk/blue-star-print-romper


hope that helps!


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats Ssuchiano and good luck others for scans today. Also happy newfruiting - we must be on some pretty good fruits now!

I will be getting a rocking horse whatever we have, probably more for me! I love them, really want a big wooden one but I know they're a few thousand!! 

DH seems to finally be getting into it now I've felt a kick that he could have felt if he was there at the time. In London for a couple of days so hopefully when I'm back home we'll get some movement. Oh, and talking of long legs, I'm paranoid mine are stumpy, only 29. Something mm and looking at your measurements they're all over 30mm! I made the mistake of googling percentiles and 29mm was at the lower end. DH has relatively short legs for his height (don't get me wrong, he's not totally out of proportion!) but im sure it will catch up!


----------



## MiissMuffet

wwooowwweeee soo many pages to catch up on, so I'm having a wee skim read but i'm not going to reply to everyone individually this time :haha:

Congrats on your all who have been finding out the flavours!

Can i please be added to the list? my scan was the 17th October and i am team :pink:

i dont get a chance to pop on much during the day as my girl is always keeping me busy have been trying to teach her to count to 5 today shes so cute :cloud9:

I bought Ruby a wee froggie cuddly and recieved it in the post today. Ella has a pink elephant one. i cant stop looking at it :)

I hope you are all doing great :)

x


----------



## 2nd time

cupcake your a star lol thanks


----------



## lauraclili

Ooo... I meant to say. Anyone who thinks they might order stuff from Vertbaudet I have a voucher code... 3609 which gets you free delivery and £10 off if you spend £20 or more...


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch* - good luck / hope todays presentation went smashing??? :)

*Cmouse* - my zumba class no longer counts seen i am now at the point where i ''step'' through it.... and its the onlyyyyyy thing i do now!!! :cry: im going to get SO fat. 

*Kymied *- :cold: Hope your heating is sorted asap hun!!! snuggle up with OH for body warmth..... ;)

*Crow, Pristock, newfie* - GOOD LUCK FOR TODAYS SCANS! :dance:

*suchianlo* - Happy :pink: bump news! YAY! and your LO has got long legs like mine!!! :)

*Lozza *- im only 5'3'' and my legs are only 29 inches :( My DH has super long legs though for his height - so hoping it evens out for baby. I love being short though - ive always had boy best friends and theyve always been protective of little old me :) the femur length on our baby was 32mm? not sure what that means. Im sure they just LOOK long - rather than ARE long... as i ssume all babies are roughly the same :)

*MiisMuffet *- you posted here the other day and im SURE your on the list with your :pink: bump - but i will double check now :hugs:

so as for me... ive had no more pale pink when i wipe so ive not called the MW. i will if it happens again though....... do you think i made the right choice?? xx We DTD two nights before the pink so maybe its that??? xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

firsttimer1 said:


> *Mitch* - good luck / hope todays presentation went smashing??? :)
> 
> *Cmouse* - my zumba class no longer counts seen i am now at the point where i ''step'' through it.... and its the onlyyyyyy thing i do now!!! :cry: im going to get SO fat.
> 
> *Kymied *- :cold: Hope your heating is sorted asap hun!!! snuggle up with OH for body warmth..... ;)
> 
> *Crow, Pristock, newfie* - GOOD LUCK FOR TODAYS SCANS! :dance:
> 
> *suchianlo* - Happy :pink: bump news! YAY! and your LO has got long legs like mine!!! :)
> 
> *Lozza *- im only 5'3'' and my legs are only 29 inches :( My DH has super long legs though for his height - so hoping it evens out for baby. I love being short though - ive always had boy best friends and theyve always been protective of little old me :) the femur length on our baby was 32mm? not sure what that means. Im sure they just LOOK long - rather than ARE long... as i ssume all babies are roughly the same :)
> 
> *MiisMuffet *- you posted here the other day and im SURE your on the list with your :pink: bump - but i will double check now :hugs:
> 
> so as for me... ive had no more pale pink when i wipe so ive not called the MW. i will if it happens again though....... do you think i made the right choice?? xx We DTD two nights before the pink so maybe its that??? xxx

thankyoooouu :):)

I had abit of pale pink a few weeks ago, it fizzled out though and turned out to be nothing not sure what it was :shrug: I did mention it to my midwife though :hugs: x


----------



## 2nd time

ft re your long legged baby have ou looked on your scan report their are little scales that show avarage in the midle and they plot your babies femur lenght on it you could check mine was just above avarage


----------



## MiissMuffet

my baby has a small head according to those charts apparently :lol:

(not too small, just below the average line)


----------



## firsttimer1

miisM - hope my pale pink turns out to be nothing too :)

2ndtime - yup its says my femur length is slightly above average at 32mm for 19 weeks and whatever days :)

ladies - is everyone now at the point were they are 100% SURE they are feeling baby move??? I feel left out :cry: i THINK i feel baby move in the evening ''window'' but im still not 100%... and my placenta is posterior so its not that.
My book does say its still early to feel baby - but if ALL of you are then i think the book is trying to be kind to those that arent!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks for the well wishes but I'm pretty sure Pristock, Newfie and I are being scanned tomorrow :)

Today I am hunting for a smart cardigan suitable for the Euro Parl and damp proofing my livingroom floor.


----------



## firsttimer1

MsCrow said:


> Thanks for the well wishes but I'm pretty sure Pristock, Newfie and I are being scanned tomorrow :)
> 
> Today I am hunting for a smart cardigan suitable for the Euro Parl and damp proofing my livingroom floor.

right. who led me astray in thinking it was today????? :growlmad: LOL

is ANYONE today? will check the list :)


----------



## firsttimer1

NO.

That answrs that then.

Oh yer and....* PINCH AND A PUNCH FOR THE FIRST OF THE MONTH - AND NO RETURNS!!!* :happydance:

Can ya'lllllll believe its November???? arggghhhhhhhhh :)


----------



## newfielady

Oh drat. I was going to write Happy November before I went to bed last night. :dohh:
Thanks for the well wishes ladies. I have some cleaning planned and a evening out with the girls to try and make this day pass quickly. I didn't know MrsC was tomorrow too! Good Luck ladies. Don't expect a flavor announcement from me; even if I wanted to know they won't tell you where I'm going. Actually, everyone says they're quite snobby and won't talk to you at all. If you ask them anything they say "You'll have to talk about that with your Doctor" :dohh: Last time I got lucky and was sent to a nicer place.
ft- my movement if very strange. I am almost positive my baby is lying in some strange way. Last night I got one solid thump though. My stomach moved!


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys, haven't visited this thread for a while, hope all is great with everyone - :thumbup:.

Firsttimer, don't worry, they say that first-time mums get to feel the baby move between 18-22 weeks, so you're perfectly normal. Don't forget that your bubs still has plenty of room to move in there, so inevitably you won't be able to feel each of her movements. I feel her when I suspect she changes positions (I have an anterior placenta so it's wonderful when I am able to feel her). 

Hang on a teeny weeny while longer- soon enough the party will start in there!:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks hun - i THINK i feel baby sometimes; but i cannot be sure when its soooooooooooo light. just getting jealous and think im more worried now after the pink when i wiped yesterday LOL x


----------



## wondertwins

Happy November!!

You know what's fun? Coming onto BnB and opening up the Pregnancy Groups & Discussions page to see the June and July groups!!! July seems like ages after March which solidifies the fact that we are not newbies to this whole pregnancy thing!! Yay for us!!


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins - i always think that when i see the june bugs thread and last night i wondered if there was one for July..... ahhhhh so exciting as we get ever closer to march! :dance:


----------



## LaRockera

wondertwins said:


> Happy November!!
> 
> You know what's fun? Coming onto BnB and opening up the Pregnancy Groups & Discussions page to see the June and July groups!!! July seems like ages after March which solidifies the fact that we are not newbies to this whole pregnancy thing!! Yay for us!!

Can't believe we're in November already! November brings March closer! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

i thought november would be a tough month, as i would have been due this month if i had not of MC'd - but im actually just excited and feel very blessed.

PLUS...... november brings us closer to ......

...C....C...C....*CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Widger

What a night. My baby has been so ill throwing up with a high temp. So horrible when they are ill and they can't tell you what is wrong.

FT - Don't worry about lack of movement and pink. I've had both. Yes, baby has moved so that I can feel it on the outside but only a few times and there are times when I wonder if I've felt baby at all. It is really different to last time with my son. I used to be able to feel him a lot as soon as I did the first time. So although I am feeling movement, it isn't definate movement that if it was my first time I'd be really sure.... does that make sense? xx

Loolindley - Congrats on team yellow
Harrybaby - Congrats on team blue
Ssuchiano - Congrats on team pink - I have no idea what to look for on your 'potty' shot, am I the only clueless one here?

2 weeks till my scan!!

Kymied - Good luck with getting some heat. Must be terrible xx


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - so sorry your Little boy is ill :( im sure he will be better soon - and thank you for your wise words on movement :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Yes, we have Christmas to look forward to, and the US mamas have Thanksgiving too. (More opportunities to eat!!!) I think January is where we're going to hit the doldrums.

By the way.... I think we may have settled on one of our baby names. Adjusted for the Google Bots: ;)

K_i_n_d_e (pronounced Kin-day). 

It's Ethiopian, and the name of my MIL's favorite brother (who is deceased). I like the fact that it provides a tie to that part of our babies' culture, but it's also pronounceable for Americans. :) For Baby B's name, I hope to have something that's a crossover with Greek. DH ruled out all the really Greek sounding Greek names, but I think there is still room for compromise. One name being floated is Tomas which is used in both Greek and Ethiopia and it means twin. :) However, we are not sure about it because people will inevitably mispronounce it as Thomas or they'll call him Tommy. There is nothing wrong with the names Thomas and Tommy, but it would be somewhat odd to have one twin with an ethnic sounding name and the other being called Tommy. Know what I mean?


----------



## newfielady

:happydance: Yeah, Christmas. You may be waiting a while for my update ladies, thought I'd give you a heads up. :thumbup: By the time I travel in and out it will be 2 1/2 hours! My appointment is at 2:30 and my and momma are going Christmas shopping before and after. :D SO it may be a late update from me. Sorry. :blush:
Wt- I would go for some of those exotic Greek sounding names. :blush:


----------



## wondertwins

Good luck, Newfie, and just update us when you can. I would LOVE to go for an exotic Greek name, but DH is not biting. Perhaps I'll put my foot down and tell him he gets to pick a name and I get to pick a name. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins - love the name and i love that its special with a family link :hugs:
i wish we did thanksgiving over here so we could all eat yams too! :rofl: (forgotton what a yam is...)


----------



## newfielady

Also wt, your lucky to have such nice names to choose from. If we went with traditional Newfoundland names we end up with names like Agnes or George. :rofl: George here is pronounced Jarge. And when he get's to be an old man they'll call him "uncle Jarge" :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - my and OH looooveeeee George and it may be what we go with... dont put me off!!!! :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

wondertwins said:


> Good luck, Newfie, and just update us when you can. I would LOVE to go for an exotic Greek name, but DH is not biting. Perhaps I'll put my foot down and tell him he gets to pick a name and I get to pick a name. :haha:

Figured I'd give you ladies a heads up because I know how you you worry. :winkwink:


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> newfie - my and OH looooveeeee George and it may be what we go with... dont put me off!!!! :rofl:

Just don't come to Newfoundland. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

what do you all think of the name Harrison? Harry for short??

xxx


----------



## LaRockera

wondertwins said:


> It's Ethiopian, and the name of my MIL's favorite brother (who is deceased). I like the fact that it provides a tie to that part of our babies' culture, but it's also pronounceable for Americans. :) For Baby B's name, I hope to have something that's a crossover with Greek. DH ruled out all the really Greek sounding Greek names, but I think there is still room for compromise. One name being floated is Tomas which is used in both Greek and Ethiopia and it means twin. :) However, we are not sure about it because people will inevitably mispronounce it as Thomas or they'll call him Tommy. There is nothing wrong with the names Thomas and Tommy, but it would be somewhat odd to have one twin with an ethnic sounding name and the other being called Tommy. Know what I mean?

Just wanted to say, if you have any questions on Greek names, hit me. 

I didn't know Tomas means twin in Ethiopian. :) (it doesn't in Greek, so that you know) . 

Funny though, DH and I are both Greek and we live in the UK and, whilst we had already thought of how we'd name the baby if it was a girl, we were busting our heads to come up with a Greek male name that wouldn't make our LO's life difficult if it was a boy. 

Lucky escape for our LO who turned out to be a girl. Her name is/will be Xanthe-Eleni. :cloud9:


----------



## 2nd time

so november means 25 days till my birthday

we were having a nice nap and the door bell rings so i jump up grab my 22 month od and run down stairs deal with he gas man run back up stairs 8 month old has woken up so grab her in my oher arm and run back down stairs now i have really bad tummy pains have i done somthing to my self/ bubs


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - im sure your fine but try to take it EASY!!!!!! your 5 months pregnant LOL


----------



## 2nd time

i know lol maybe its just my body reminding me lol note to self dont run up and down stairs carrying 3st of baby with one inside aswell


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey ladies! I'm finally out of bed and eating a little and it's staying down! Wooo! I'm starting to wonder if it's just MS? anyone else still getting sick?

hope your all good.


----------



## wondertwins

LaRockera said:


> wondertwins said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know Tomas means twin in Ethiopian. :) (it doesn't in Greek, so that you know).
> 
> Tomas doesn't mean "twin" in modern Greek, but Tau'ma means "twin" in Ancient Aramaic, and in Biblical Greek Tomas/Thomas was used to represent "twin" (rather than a literal transliteration). It is said that the disciple Thomas was actually named Judas the Twin, but he was simply called Thomas (perhaps to distinguish him from the other disciple named Judas). Because Ethiopia and Greece share strong Orthodox traditions, they both use the Biblical name -- which means twin. So there's your Behind the Name story of the day. :)
> 
> The problem with Ethiopian names is that many of them have ridiculous meanings. For example, I saw one recently that means "you are expensive." :haha:
> 
> FT- I love Harrison and Harry!!!
> 
> Newfie- LOL!!! :haha: As for Agnes.... I have to say, I'm a sucker for old fashioned names that can be shortened to cute little nicknames.Click to expand...


----------



## LaRockera

wondertwins said:


> The problem with Ethiopian names is that many of them have ridiculous meanings. For example, I saw one recently that means "you are expensive." :haha:

Aah- perhaps you can keep that one and use it as a nickname once your little bundle of joy enters adolescence. :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Oh, and FT, you mentioned yams but said you forgot what they are..... well as far as I know they are simply another name for sweet potatoes, which are typically made with a heap of butter and brown sugar. Yummmmmmy!!!

L&L- I'm so sorry you're sick. :( I hope it's not MS. At least if it were a bug, you could have the reassurance that it would be gone in a day or two. I hope you feel all better and start dreaming about things like yams soon. :hugs:

2nd- Take it easy, lady! :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, 

Congrats to all you ladies who've found out the baby's gender and those of you who had a great scan. 

Crowned - I think you are probably right that your doctor just needs to give you all the information, I'm sure your lo is fine!

Kymied - Sorry your without power, try to stay nice and warm!

FT - I've not really had much movement yet either. I get the odd flutter/tickle feeling but nothing I could say is a kick for sure. I'm still waiting for that kick that I can see and feel with my hand! lol.

Did everyone have a good Halloween last night? We didn't get as many trick-or-treaters as we thought we would, so i've got lots of candy left over! lol. I'm going to post some of our decorations and a picture of my hubby, I helped him with his facepaint... I think he makes a great zombie hehe.
 



Attached Files:







Zombie.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9









Curtis's pumpkin.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 6









Front Door.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## citymouse

Ha ha, it was me who congratulated people a day early on the scans... I can't be expected to keep track of what day it is! I'm pregnant!

And I'm a mango! :dance:

Slept poorly last night. Pretty sure it was gas pains. :blush: at one point I thought, maybe my uterus is growing and squishing all of my organs! But it went away. And I still have a really low uterus. SIGH.

Happy November!


----------



## firsttimer1

littleandlost - i never got MS in first tri ... HOWEVER..... every other evening i am now moaning to OH that i feel a bit sick.... so maybe yours is still a little bit of MS lingering? :( I really hope it passes for you soon hun :hugs:

wondertwins - i was beginning to think you ladies ignored my question cos no one liked it :rofl: so THANKS! i really like Harrison... but we do like George as well. 

YAMS = SWEET POTATO! thats it :rofl: I eat ALOT of sweet pots... i love them. thanks wondertwins :)


----------



## littleANDlost

If I start craving yams (not that I even know what they are though your description sounds quite nice) I'll know who to blame lol! Through all the sickness i seem to have forgotten what day it is any only just relised that it's my new fruiting day but i think i may have hit the mark where i no longer change fruit, good in a way but i like my weekly fruite change :(

hang on i googled and found a new list!
at 22 weeks my baby is as long as a spaghetti squash - Your baby has stretched to the size of a spaghetti squash and weighs almost a pound. (Length: nearly 11 inches.) 

https://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size - incase anyone else wanted to see a new fruiting list!


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - love your photos!!! where is one of you though???? :rofl: your hubby looks great! 

c'mouse - so it was YOU who led me astray :rofl: sorry you didnt sleep well hun. catch a few extra zzzz's today at lunch break :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

ft- LOVE Harrison. Like you said, Harry to be cute for little boys and Harrison for older. It's nice. :)
wt- I LOVE old fashioned names but Aggie just doesn't strike me. :rofl: I like Isabelle (or rather Isobel) but everyone is using that now-a-days so I ain't using it. I also like Helen (and it's also my Aunt's name). But we've settled on Danni after my DH Daniel. :blush:


----------



## 2nd time

i think that makes me a carrot lol


----------



## newfielady

Let me clear the air. I love George too but I would have aneurysm if people started calling him "jarge" or "jargie". :growlmad: I'm not a _big_ fan of nicknames. :dohh: Like we won't get a daughter and hubby mixed up as Danni is a little girl and Daniel is my husband. I correct anyone who calls him "Dan" :dohh: Sometimes I'm such a bitch. :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

newfielady- we wanted Isabella but thought that same as you, that is is now to popualr - bloody twlight films - We want a little Izzy! 

Joanna - awesome pictures, i'm agreeing with FT though where is the picture of you?

I to like the name Harrison :)


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - i love Isabella but seems soooo popular now (and all varients of it) thanks to Twilight LOL. Love dani :)


----------



## littleANDlost

i think (think) we are going for Olivia Luna. 
Olivia as my BIL is called Oliver and it would be in tribute to him, and Luna after Luna Lovegood.

But we still have a way off. We also considered Emma but as I'm Gemma thought that would be confusing. 

I'm also thinking about and kinda verging towards Imogene now as well


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - i LOVE olivia Luna; its sooo pretty. Unsure of emma though - as your gemma! xxx


----------



## crowned

L&L, I also think Olivia Luna is pretty!

Wondertwins and FT, my husband is CONSTANTLY reminding me (he used to work at a veggie stand) that yams and sweet potatoes are not the same thing, although they are similar and definitely related. They're colored a bit differently, and taste a bit different too, although they're often prepared the same ways.

I think Harrison is adorable. I really want to ask you ladies for your opinions on my names, but I'm terrified of Google searches showing them up later, or even someone I know figuring out my bnb pseudonym, as I've talked about WAY too much TMI stuff on here!!

MW called this morning with my new ultrasound date - Nov. 11 at 2:30pm, so hopefully all these concerns get figured out.

Newfie, you said you were looking at your hands and wondering about curved fingers. Essentially, the pinky finger of one hand is bent just above the very top knuckle (below the nail), bent toward the other fingers, instead of continuing in a straight line like your other fingers do. She said it's not like a 90 degree bend or anything, but significant enough to notice.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> joanna - love your photos!!! where is one of you though???? :rofl: your hubby looks great!
> 
> c'mouse - so it was YOU who led me astray :rofl: sorry you didnt sleep well hun. catch a few extra zzzz's today at lunch break :rofl:

lol I dressed as a hippie, had some facepaint on with a heart and a rainbow... the one picture hubby took was blurry and so I deleted it at the time but then forgot to ask hubby to take another one :( lol so there might be one of me on facebook that my sister-in-law took but I didn't get one lol.


----------



## littleANDlost

I've looked it up and Olivia is actually really popular, though i don't know anyone named it. We have started to call LO it now but we're still not both sure. I&#8217;ve also told OH not to tell his brother we're thinking about it incase we change our minds and he's then disappointed.

Names are so hard, It&#8217;s so much responsibility, oh LO's will have these names for the rest of there lives.


----------



## firsttimer1

i totally want some sweet potato fries now :( but i really want chinese too. Ive been healthy today though.... maybe i need a bit of badness in me heehee

crowned - go on!!! put some names up in codes! i dont worry at all about people finding me on here... i think it would be a long shot!! Or message me your names and i will post them on your behalf :rofl:

im beginning to think we should consider Harrison alot more than George now.... mmm....

edit: L&L - i dont know anyone called Olivia?? xxxx :shrug: xxxx


----------



## redsox

Love all the name talk - have to say I have always loved the name Imogene. It's VERY rare here in the States and I think that makes it more fun. :)

On a more serious note I want to share with Crowned (and everyone) that the whole business of these little markers for Down Syndrome is making me a bit batty as well. 

At our 12 week scan we were put into the 'at-risk' category, though we were just barely in the range. So our scan last week (19 weeks) was a big one as we were hopeful that any of what they were speculating could be larger markers would have resolved and we'd be lower risk. 

Long and short - there were no strong markers and they said baby looks beautiful ----- BUT there is a brightness in his bowels and that can be a soft marker for DS. It's often seen with other stronger markers, so on its own, it could still be a minor indication of Down Syndrome OR I had some sort of infection or virus early on in my pregnancy, etc.....

I could be all RILED up and worried sick again, but honestly, I am trying to stay cool and realize their job is to look for ANY little sign and make a production of investigating the possibilities. My understanding is that far more often than not, things are totally fine and the worry is the worst of it. 

So big :hugs: to anyone who has received any of these 'BUTS' and please know that more likely than not, all is okay. (I am seemingly reminding myself of this too. :) )


----------



## Glowstar

Loving all the name talk :happydance: FT I love Harrison but my OH is having none of it :growlmad:

The names I have on my boys list are: Harvey, Jasper, Oliver, Owen Joseph, James, Isaac, Harrison, Jonah and Zachary....
Unfortunately OH does not like ANY of the names on my list :cry: so we are down to 2 names at the moment....Oscar or Dexter :wacko:

Girls names I had (though they don't count now :blush:) Heidi, Ava, Eva, Daisy, Honor, Hope.

Just thought I'd add...I spewed this morning AGAIN.....so YES I am still being sick :cry:

In an effort to get my baby boy moving I ate a whole bag of tangfastics last night (might explain my barfing this morning :haha:) and it worked...felt a few 'slight' movements :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

PS. FT I am sure Olivia is the #1 girls name at the moment. I usually try and avoid the top 10 names if I can help it :thumbup:


----------



## redsox

firsttimer1 said:


> i totally want some sweet potato fries now :( but i really want chinese too. Ive been healthy today though.... maybe i need a bit of badness in me heehee
> 
> crowned - go on!!! put some names up in codes! i dont worry at all about people finding me on here... i think it would be a long shot!! Or message me your names and i will post them on your behalf :rofl:
> 
> im beginning to think we should consider Harrison alot more than George now.... mmm....
> 
> edit: L&L - i dont know anyone called Olivia?? xxxx :shrug: xxxx

FT - What about George Harrison!!!!!! :thumbup:

He was my favorite Beatle.... :)


----------



## littleANDlost

I&#8217;ve read it's one of the top 10 names as well, but have never known anyone called it or called there LO it. I don't want a popular name either and when we picked it were sure it wasn't popular. :( 

on all the list i can fine Isabella is number one and olivia is around 3rd-5th :(


----------



## firsttimer1

redsox - thanks for sharing that :hugs: 
can i also add that my cousin has downs syndrome (and of course i work in the field) and it stops her from doing NOTHING! so although we all want 100% happy healthy babies; we should still remember that :hugs: 
However, i very much doubt that a wonky finger or a bright bowel (alone) will mean anything other than your babies are perfectly perfect :)

Glow - can you ask your DH for me why he doesnt like Harrison? i like hearing different opinions :) My DH loooooves the name Oscar!!! but i already know an Oscar xx for your girls names i like them ALL but esp eva or ava :)
im so sorry your still being :sick: hun - many hugs are being sent your way xxx

on the name of Olivia - yup it sure is the No.1..... but i STILL dont know anyone called Olivia LOL https://www.baby-names-guide.co.uk/top-baby-names-2010.php


----------



## crowned

Redsox, thanks for sharing that, and :hugs: to you too - I'm sure both our babies will be healthy and beautiful!

Okay, I'm going to do some major punctuating to share my names in an attempt to avoid Google. For a girl, we love A_.l_.e#x*a and for a boy, probably _J*a_c_k*#s_o#n Ignore all the marks, just read the letters and you'll see the names. Sorry, but I'm paranoid. :) We had our girl name chosen years ago already, and summer of 2010 my SIL mentioned liking Alexandra and Alexia... Does that make it rude for us to still use our name even if she didn't know we chose it long before we heard her choices? fyi, she's not pregnant and has no kids yet.


----------



## firsttimer1

i wonder as well how these name polls are done - and where. as looking on those lists and thinking about all the kiddies / babies i know.... some just dont seem THAT popular - so i think they may be regional?? xx


----------



## littleANDlost

If anyone is interested these are (apprently) the top 20 uk baby girls names for 2010

Sophie
Isabelle
Emily
Olivia
Lily
Chloe
Isabella
Amelia
Jessica
Sophia
Ava
Charlotte
Mia
Lucy
Grace
Ruby
Ella
Evie
Freya
Isla

And these are the boys

Joshua
Jack
Harry
Oliver
Charlie
Thomas
Daniel
Ethan
Noah
James
William
Max
Jacob
George
Alfie
Samuel
Joseph
Alexander
Dylan
Oscar


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - great name choices; particularly like the boys one :) as for the SIL thing - she prob mentioned it in passing and wont even remember! even if she does there are prob sooooooooooooo many names she likes. and you wouldnt want to NOT have it - and then she doesnt either!

:hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

looking at that list i think i like the name Ruby now lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

we want Sophia for our LO if she is a girl. i dont like the idea of having a common name - but ive wanted a LO called sophia since i was about 16!!! :(


----------



## 2nd time

i really like harrison for a boy bu my mil has a westindian accent hope you can imagin how she will say it lol not that she nows yet hough lol


----------



## crowned

FT, I love that name too! Would totally name my daughter Sophia if DH didn't hate it so much... Makes me jealous of wondertwins - she has two to name, so she and DH can each pick one if they want!


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha yeh! LUCKY WONDERTWINS!!!!!

2nd time - :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

:cry:


firsttimer1 said:


> redsox - thanks for sharing that :hugs:
> can i also add that my cousin has downs syndrome (and of course i work in the field) and it stops her from doing NOTHING! so although we all want 100% happy healthy babies; we should still remember that :hugs:
> However, i very much doubt that a wonky finger or a bright bowel (alone) will mean anything other than your babies are perfectly perfect :)
> 
> Glow - can you ask your DH for me why he doesnt like Harrison? i like hearing different opinions :) My DH loooooves the name Oscar!!! but i already know an Oscar xx for your girls names i like them ALL but esp eva or ava :)
> im so sorry your still being :sick: hun - many hugs are being sent your way xxx
> 
> on the name of Olivia - yup it sure is the No.1..... but i STILL dont know anyone called Olivia LOL https://www.baby-names-guide.co.uk/top-baby-names-2010.php

Because he's a flippin fuddy duddy FT!! no other reason :wacko: I love it...I think it's a super cool name that suits a baby AND an adult :winkwink:

Thanks to Redsox for sharing. I'll share now...I am secretly PETRIFIED I am making myself ill with worry over my anomaly scan :cry: I refused the Downs blood test because of my age (40, 41 when baby born) but I didn't realise that you could have an NT scan at 12 weeks, I had my last baby over 13 years ago so it's all changed. My Midwife has written across my notes 'REFUSED DOWNS SCREENING' but that's not exactly what I said. 

Anyway it doesn't matter now I suppose and what will be will be but I am absolutely petrified :cry:


----------



## crowned

Glowstar said:


> :cry:
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> redsox - thanks for sharing that :hugs:
> can i also add that my cousin has downs syndrome (and of course i work in the field) and it stops her from doing NOTHING! so although we all want 100% happy healthy babies; we should still remember that :hugs:
> However, i very much doubt that a wonky finger or a bright bowel (alone) will mean anything other than your babies are perfectly perfect :)
> 
> Glow - can you ask your DH for me why he doesnt like Harrison? i like hearing different opinions :) My DH loooooves the name Oscar!!! but i already know an Oscar xx for your girls names i like them ALL but esp eva or ava :)
> im so sorry your still being :sick: hun - many hugs are being sent your way xxx
> 
> on the name of Olivia - yup it sure is the No.1..... but i STILL dont know anyone called Olivia LOL https://www.baby-names-guide.co.uk/top-baby-names-2010.php
> 
> Because he's a flippin fuddy duddy FT!! no other reason :wacko: I love it...I think it's a super cool name that suits a baby AND an adult :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks to Redsox for sharing. I'll share now...I am secretly PETRIFIED I am making myself ill with worry over my anomaly scan :cry: I refused the Downs blood test because of my age (40, 41 when baby born) but I didn't realise that you could have an NT scan at 12 weeks, I had my last baby over 13 years ago so it's all changed. My Midwife has written across my notes 'REFUSED DOWNS SCREENING' but that's not exactly what I said.
> 
> Anyway it doesn't matter now I suppose and what will be will be but I am absolutely petrified :cry:Click to expand...

Aww, Glow, don't be scared. The risk of Downs, even for mothers over 40, is still really low. Besides, you didn't know about the NT scan - don't blame yourself. Remember, if you stress, it will affect the baby, so try not to worry and be optimistic - you're going to have a PERFECT little baby!


----------



## lozza1uk

I like lots of those names, really need to start thinking hard about them. Glowstar many o yours are on my long list at the mo! I quite like Scarlett for a girl (not sure if the correct spelling is one or 2 t's), as I saw Scarlet Elise on the side of an eddie stobart truck a thought it went well! Not sure I should name a baby after a lorry. Also bit concerned it's become a chavvy name.
A lot of names I like just dont go with my surname which ends in A and rhymes with Hammer. Rules out tonnes!

I know a Harrison, think it's nice although I'm not totally convinced on the surname as first name thing. George is lovely too! But an ex of mine so I def can't use that!

Also, ft on movement, last night was the first time
I felt what I can definitely call movement, a proper kick. As we're the same way thru yours wont be long I'm sure!


----------



## lhamil88

hi ladies so sorry i feel like i've neglected the group a little but i just got my internet up and running now so i should be able to check in more often ... i hope all is ok with everyone and all the babas and little ones...and just to let you all know and see if someone could poss change the front page a little i found out i am now due on the 14th march and i am expecting my seond little boy! can't wait!


----------



## littleANDlost

FT it's not that popular, I personaly don't know any Sophia's.


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - it is MUCH more likely your baby is P.E.R.F.E.C.T! :dance: I bet once youve had your scan u will be wondering why you got so worried hun :hugs:

Lozza - since posting about movement (both here AND in 2nd tri) im faiiirly sure ive been feeling bubs today.... wud still like a good kicking tho :rofl: Happy for you!! xxxx


----------



## littleANDlost

think of it this way glow, would it of made any difference anyway?


----------



## 2nd time

my sister is a sophie really like sophia as a middle name but dh wont have it the middle names my girls hve are Trinity because my dh is from Trinidad and Vittoria just cuz i like it


----------



## newfielady

I like Sophia and Olivia. Now looking at that list I like Charlotte and Scarlett too. :dohh: Damn, I had this done, now it's hard again. lol. I don't think I'll be swayed though. :winkwink:


----------



## newfielady

Also should add. DH has a serious bend in his pinkies. :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

ive been so 100% on Sophia that its hard now to consider ANY other girls names LO - i always liked Scarlet though ;) so good choice! x


----------



## redsox

Glowstar said:


> :cry:
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> redsox - thanks for sharing that :hugs:
> can i also add that my cousin has downs syndrome (and of course i work in the field) and it stops her from doing NOTHING! so although we all want 100% happy healthy babies; we should still remember that :hugs:
> However, i very much doubt that a wonky finger or a bright bowel (alone) will mean anything other than your babies are perfectly perfect :)
> 
> Thanks to Redsox for sharing. I'll share now...I am secretly PETRIFIED I am making myself ill with worry over my anomaly scan :cry: I refused the Downs blood test because of my age (40, 41 when baby born) but I didn't realise that you could have an NT scan at 12 weeks, I had my last baby over 13 years ago so it's all changed. My Midwife has written across my notes 'REFUSED DOWNS SCREENING' but that's not exactly what I said.
> 
> Anyway it doesn't matter now I suppose and what will be will be but I am absolutely petrified :cry:
> 
> Glowstar - Let me just tell you I WISH I skipped all of this! I feel like they are getting me all worked up and robbing me of pregnancy joy for nothing. Honestly - DH and I have a lot of regrets over doing these tests so I would love to be in your shoes. Really. I think that ignorance is bliss and honestly if there is anything blatantly wrong it will be detected at a regular scan. Please do not fret about this at all. As we get older they calculate the odds as riskier and riskier and even though I will be in my later 30's and early 40's with subsequent children I do not plan on having these tests again.
> 
> I am glad technology exists for those who HAVE complications, but I am over the 'litigation averse' way of practicing medicine where they seem to be hunting ANY possible little issue to sound the alarm and cover their butts.
> 
> I sound like a conspiracy theorist now - but I am just over the invasiveness, scary possibilities, etc. I think the hands-off Midwife route is the way to go!
> 
> Take a deep breath and know that your babe is doing great! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## 2nd time

ft re movement you prob can feel it you just dont know its bubs yet if you are very active its sometimes hard to notice too


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey ladies,

how are you all doing??

Popping in to let you know WE ARE HOME :happydance:

The stitch was successful... more difficult than was expected but it appears to have stayed there without problem :)

19 weeks tomorro! Wow.

Thank you for all your support. You are wonderful x


----------



## pristock230

Citymouse - thanks! I am excited but nervous at the same time. I am carrying pretty low this time, just all in all very different from my daughter

Newfielady - Good Luck tomorrow as well! 

Kymied - Good Luck with getting your power back on, looks like everytime I see a story on it the # is getting smaller, I hope you guys getit back soon!

Crowned - Love those names! So cute

1st timer - I like Harrison but not Harry for short, I think Harrison sounds like a strong name!

Just an FYI for you UK ladies, my scan is pretty late tomorrow US time so you probably won't see if we are team blue or pink until Thursday! Sorry!


----------



## newfielady

Great to hear it went well Amy. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

amy - :dance: :dance: :dance: so happy for you and LO :dance: :dance: :dance:

pristock - how dare you have a late in the day scan! ;) xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

redsox said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> redsox - thanks for sharing that :hugs:
> can i also add that my cousin has downs syndrome (and of course i work in the field) and it stops her from doing NOTHING! so although we all want 100% happy healthy babies; we should still remember that :hugs:
> However, i very much doubt that a wonky finger or a bright bowel (alone) will mean anything other than your babies are perfectly perfect :)
> 
> Thanks to Redsox for sharing. I'll share now...I am secretly PETRIFIED I am making myself ill with worry over my anomaly scan :cry: I refused the Downs blood test because of my age (40, 41 when baby born) but I didn't realise that you could have an NT scan at 12 weeks, I had my last baby over 13 years ago so it's all changed. My Midwife has written across my notes 'REFUSED DOWNS SCREENING' but that's not exactly what I said.
> 
> Anyway it doesn't matter now I suppose and what will be will be but I am absolutely petrified :cry:
> 
> Glowstar - Let me just tell you I WISH I skipped all of this! I feel like they are getting me all worked up and robbing me of pregnancy joy for nothing. Honestly - DH and I have a lot of regrets over doing these tests so I would love to be in your shoes. Really. I think that ignorance is bliss and honestly if there is anything blatantly wrong it will be detected at a regular scan. Please do not fret about this at all. As we get older they calculate the odds as riskier and riskier and even though I will be in my later 30's and early 40's with subsequent children I do not plan on having these tests again.
> 
> I am glad technology exists for those who HAVE complications, but I am over the 'litigation averse' way of practicing medicine where they seem to be hunting ANY possible little issue to sound the alarm and cover their butts.
> 
> I sound like a conspiracy theorist now - but I am just over the invasiveness, scary possibilities, etc. I think the hands-off Midwife route is the way to go!
> 
> Take a deep breath and know that your babe is doing great! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I know you are soooo right. In fact my age wasn't the ONLY reason I skipped the test. I had the tests with my last pregnancy when I was 27 and came back high risk for Spina Bifada. There is no amnio etc for this...all they can do is scan you and make vague mutterings that 'everything appears satisfactory' (7 scans later!). Like you...I was robbed of enjoying my pregnancy so decided this time not to have any tests.
> I know I am beating myself up about this and probably fretting over nothing :blush:
> 
> Amy!!! so glad you are home and all is OK....c'mon Cerclage...hold on for Amy and bubs :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## littleANDlost

Glad to hear your home Amy!!! fingers crossed everything will be a little more straight forward for you now! xxxxx


----------



## citymouse

Amy, yay! Glad you're home and the stitch went well! 

Crowned, I looked at my pinkies and they're bent... and I don't want to brag but I'm a smart cookie! :rofl: So maybe your child will just be a super genius like me. ;)
https://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2240/photo6gu.jpg

Glowstar, try not to worry... remember, worrying accomplishes nothing positive! It only puts stress on your mind and body. So let the worries go and just know that you will love your baby 100% no matter what.

Ugh, after I walked the dog this morning the back of my left hip seized up and I could hardly walk. I sat down and stretched for a while, which helped, but I'm hoping it doesn't come back.


----------



## citymouse

Amy, yay! Glad you're home and the stitch went well! 

Crowned, I looked at my pinkies and they're bent... and I don't want to brag but I'm a smart cookie! :rofl: So maybe your child will just be a super genius like me. ;)
https://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2240/photo6gu.jpg

Glowstar, try not to worry... remember, worrying accomplishes nothing positive! It only puts stress on your mind and body. So let the worries go and just know that you will love your baby 100% no matter what.

Ugh, after I walked the dog this morning the back of my left hip seized up and I could hardly walk. I sat down and stretched for a while, which helped, but I'm hoping it doesn't come back.


----------



## firsttimer1

i have wonky arms... i can stare at the back of my elbow. does that mean im a genius too? i always thought so ;) 

about to have a warm bath but gagging for a SMALL glass of red wine too - must be my cold haha. or i have an alochol loving baby. Like mummy like baby, ;)


----------



## pristock230

amy - glad you home and things went well!


----------



## crowned

Citymouse, THANK YOU!! That's what DH's pinky finger looks like too... I really hope that's all it is - maybe we'll have a genius child! :D They did say it's likely hereditary, but I didn't realize when talking to them that DH had that... never noticed the curve of his pinky finger before. Who knew they could see such tiny peculiarities on the scan! Thank you - I feel so much better knowing other people have that too!


----------



## 2nd time

my friend can lick her elbow i think that just means shes srange lol lol


----------



## redsox

OKay - had to do it - 1000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redsox

GAH! Too early!

Maybe now????

1000 posts?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


:happydance::happydance::happydance:

UPDATE: FAIL!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

yep - i can lick it. THAT is gross. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

do we need to bump it up to 1000 still??? man we talk! even if it is about wonky arms and fingers etc :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Excuse me, are you party of supergeniuses trying to say TEN thousand posts? :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Laddies, I feel bad. DH is going to an event in Poland from late November to early December, and I'm not going with him. Another guy is going and his wife is going, too... am I awful for feeling like there is not going to be much pleasure for me in a week long trip to the middle of Poland in December? Everything I've read says it's cold and rainy and possibly snowy and icy (which is great if you can sit around and be cozy in a pub all day, but not so much if you're pregnant and clumsy).

I just feel bad because he'll be there for a week and part of me thinks I should suck it up and go. But that's a lot of travel for someplace I don't think I really want to be.


----------



## MsCrow

Ach, go, look at the pretty snow and buy Christmas decorations.

Great news Amy, I really hope things go quietly and happily now.

Afraid to say I hear the name 'Olivia' loads around here. Love Jasper as that's a family name but couldn't persuade MrC to it. I thought the popularity lists were made from birth registration data? Does anyone know a UK website for searching name popularity? I only have one for the US. I want to double check the names we've chosen are totally unpopular.


----------



## pristock230

Almost to 1000! Wow, are babies aren't even born yet! lol


----------



## citymouse

Aah, MsCrow, that's what part of me thinks, too, but it's about a 15-hour flight from here. If it were just 5-6 hours it would be a no-brainer.


----------



## lauraclili

I'd go City! Poland was amazing when I went there - lovely and cold and snowy. I'd go! :haha: 

We must have made it past 10000 posts by now...!


----------



## firsttimer1

mmm 15 hours is a LONG time on a plane.... BUT if you get plane circulation stockings etc then you will be fine... and you may even enjoy it? ive never been to poland so dont know either way..... but dont feel bad if you DONT go. xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Actually, citymouse, I think you're right. I can't remember whether it was on here or I heard in person but someone was saying dealing with a 2 hour flight was ok but anything else was very uncomfortable in pregnancy and she wouldn't recommend it at all unless you needed to e.g. Kelly emigrating. 

Meh, stay home, make Christmas cake, demand presents.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Afternoon all, loving the name talk. I had Ava on the top of my list right from the start but because it's so popular i've recently changed my mind (a book of mine lists it at #4 in popularity). I don't want to name my kid a name thats in the top 50 lol. 

Right now for a girl I like April, Adeline, Jordan, Clara, Lucy and Zoe (might use Ava, Rose or one of the others for middle names). 

For a boy I like Bradon, Lukas (luke), Caden, Jared, Payton or Kieran (with Alexander or one of the others for middle names). I really have no clue yet what I will chose but I'll probably be able to make a better decision once we know what we are having... just 15 days to wait now!


----------



## lauraclili

OOO! This really is 10,000 posts unless one of you beats me to it! :haha:

edit: Made it! Hooray! :cake: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :cake:


----------



## crowned

Joanna, Caden or Kaden is a lovely name - we nearly chose that one as well!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmm cant believe im trying to decide whether to still go with Sophia now.... or is it too popular..... :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

FT, I had a lady who did my hair for a while whose name was Zsofia (with a "zh") and she went of "Zsofie," which I thought was so cute. It's a little different... though granted not the easiest to say/spell.

It was wondertwins who had the uncomfortable flight. We'd be going business class, probably (I mean, if I went at all, it would be business class, LOL)--so I could keep my legs elevated. And I'd definitely wear compression stockings. My ob told me about "runner's tights" --they're basically leggings that help with circulation...

I don't know, I have a feeling I'll be cozy at home looking after myself for the week!


----------



## newfielady

What a going ons trying to be the first to tag 10,000 post. lol. :shock: That's a _lot_ of post. My cousin named his boy Caden and DH's cousin named his son Kaden. I think it's a bit popular here now.


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> FT, I had a lady who did my hair for a while whose name was Zsofia (with a "zh") and she went of "Zsofie," which I thought was so cute. It's a little different... though granted not the easiest to say/spell.
> 
> It was wondertwins who had the uncomfortable flight. We'd be going business class, probably (I mean, if I went at all, it would be business class, LOL). And I'd definitely wear compression stockings. My ob told me about "runner's tights" --they're basically leggings that help with circulation...
> 
> I don't know, I have a feeling I'll be cozy at home looking after myself for the week!

There is a teacher here named Zonya instead of Sonya. :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

OMG....havent been through all todays postings but 10000 posts on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Think we can get another 10000 before March :winkwink:....I believe so.... x x


----------



## crowned

I spend too much time on BnB. I just thought of my husband as "DH" instead of "(his name)." 
I like the unusual spellings, I think they're pretty, but I can see how it would be frustrating to constantly have to tell people how to spell your name.
Yeah, Kaden/Caden is getting really popular. We chose that one years ago too (before it got popular), but decided not to use it when we found the other boys' name (see previous post). It might be a future child's name, but I don't love the crazy popularity of it. What does everyone think of naming a boy D_^r_*a_k#^e? Crazy punctuation is because this is potentially a future child's name.... Hubby loves it, and I do too, but worry about other peoples' reactions...


----------



## KellyC75

pristock230 said:


> Almost to 1000! Wow, are babies aren't even born yet! lol

Thats why everyone has more time! :haha:

I think it defo calls for :cake: :winkwink: Congrats Laddies!


----------



## citymouse

I like it, crowned! 

I have no doubt we'll hit 20k by the time our babies are here!


----------



## newfielady

Well we've hit 10,000 in 18-20 weeks so I think we can double it before the babies are due. :rofl:
I _love_ that name crowned, makes me think of tall,dar and handsome. :blush: lol Great name though.


----------



## newfielady

I'm gone completely off topic now but I just wanted to share this story with you ladies, since I've had a laugh or two at your expenses. :haha: 
Last night I bent down to check the fire and pee'd myself. :rofl: I just thought to myself "OMG, did I just pee? Yes, I do believe I did!" :rofl: The best part is, I didn't even _need_ to pee. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmm i gotta be honest, im not sure about D_^r_*a_k#^e crowned ..... might grow on me though? not sure if i like it or not... i dont HATE it though!!! xxx let me think on it a while LOL. 

mitch - PAH we will be well past another 10000 by march - esp as weve got chrimbo chat to come :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> I'm gone completely off topic now but I just wanted to share this story with you ladies, since I've had a laugh or two at your expenses. :haha:
> Last night I bent down to check the fire and pee'd myself. :rofl: I just thought to myself "OMG, did I just pee? Yes, I do believe I did!" :rofl: The best part is, I didn't even _need_ to pee. :rofl:

hahahahahaha im handing you my weak bladder control crown newfie!!! :bunny:


----------



## lozza1uk

Names are so hard. I want something easy to spell as I have to spell my surname every time I say it so to inflict that hassle twice on our poor child would be unfair! I love Sophia, don't think it's that popular. I used to love Isobel but that really is everywhere, I know about 4 babies in the last 2 years.
While I want different, I don't want wacky. Have a niece on DH side called Quinn which I still think is odd. Her cousin is called Red. That wouldn't be so bad, except his surname is the opposite of dark (b..) so reading out the register at school surname first will make everyone laugh!

I also want a name that can be taken seriously as an adult. So we like Freddie, but sounds cute at 6, maybe not when written at the top of a CV. 

Hooray for 10,000 posts and for Amy being home safe!


----------



## lozza1uk

newfielady said:


> I'm gone completely off topic now but I just wanted to share this story with you ladies, since I've had a laugh or two at your expenses. :haha:
> Last night I bent down to check the fire and pee'd myself. :rofl: I just thought to myself "OMG, did I just pee? Yes, I do believe I did!" :rofl: The best part is, I didn't even _need_ to pee. :rofl:

Ha ha (sorry!)


----------



## crowned

Ha! love the pee stories... I bought panty liners today because of all your horror stories - I know it'll be me soon enough! Keep doing those Kegels, ladies!

FT, I don't need everyone to love it... just not think weird things about it... haha. It can mean either a dragon (DH loves that!) or a male mallard duck (not as exciting) and I don't really want that to be the first thing people think of when they hear the name. Is it too much like naming your child 'bull' or 'stag'?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow I guess Caden is more popular than I thought... it's one I really like but it kinda clashes with our last name and if it's that popular then I might just it for a middle name if I still really like it. I'm trying to stay away from too popular names as I dont want our kid growing up being known as Caden M. because there are 2 or 3 other kids with the name in the classroom haha.

Also, i've heard of the name zophia and love it too... but again i'm being picky, i dont want to choose a name where our kid always has to spell it out for people lol.


----------



## crowned

lozza1uk said:


> Names are so hard. I want something easy to spell as I have to spell my surname every time I say it so to inflict that hassle twice on our poor child would be unfair! I love Sophia, don't think it's that popular. I used to love Isobel but that really is everywhere, I know about 4 babies in the last 2 years.
> While I want different, I don't want wacky. Have a niece on DH side called Quinn which I still think is odd. Her cousin is called Red. That wouldn't be so bad, except his surname is the opposite of dark (b..) so reading out the register at school surname first will make everyone laugh!
> 
> I also want a name that can be taken seriously as an adult. So we like Freddie, but sounds cute at 6, maybe not when written at the top of a CV.
> 
> Hooray for 10,000 posts and for Amy being home safe!

:haha: at the funny surname-first story! Poor kid. I do really like Quinn though.. maybe because I watch too much Glee? (speaking of which, it's airing again tonight after nearly a month-long break!)


----------



## mitchnorm

Good grief....I have gone a bit insane reading all this stuff....mostly names chat - some lovely ones...

Firstly - L&L - hope you feel better soon...I hear there is a bug going around, usually does this time of year so perhaps it is just that and not returning MS...hope so :hugs: anyway. Also Olivia is top of our name list - although I know its THE most popular name from 2010 but we know no one called it

Amy - glad the stitch went well :hugs:

FT - Love Sophia - but one of my best mates is called that so cannot show favouritism...however Sophie still on list along with Olivia and hubby likes Lily too.

To be honest I try to avoid names that I hear alot or have friends that have children with those names - but I am not to fussed about using one of the Top 10 or 20.....if the name is too unusual, they will get a bit of grief at school (my feeling anyway). I was in supermarket the other day and a woman shouted for her daughter to catch up.....calling her 'SORBET' :dohh:. good grief!!!!

So names so far are:
Olivia Grace
Lily Grace
Megan , Eva and Sophie are still knocking around too.....also want to have my nans name in middle - so it will be something like Olivia Grace Janet.

Oh and I love EMMA - but my hubbys South African it means bucket in Affrikaans (spelt different though) so I think not


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> Ha! love the pee stories... I bought panty liners today because of all your horror stories - I know it'll be me soon enough! Keep doing those Kegels, ladies!
> 
> FT, I don't need everyone to love it... just not think weird things about it... haha. It can mean either a dragon (DH loves that!) or a male mallard duck (not as exciting) and I don't really want that to be the first thing people think of when they hear the name. Is it too much like naming your child 'bull' or 'stag'?

I with your DH on this one. It's why _I_ like it too. Which actually reminds me of something I though was a bit awesome I wanted to tell you ladies. I have a Chinese zodiac dragon tattoo'd on my back. That's not the amazing part (although I still _love_ it :winkwink:) :haha: I just found out that 2012 is the year of the dragon, the year (our) _my_ baby will be born. I though that was so cool since I got that dragon almost 6 years ago!


----------



## newfielady

> To be honest I try to avoid names that I hear alot or have friends that have children with those names - but I am not to fussed about using one of the Top 10 or 20.....if the name is too unusual, they will get a bit of grief at school (my feeling anyway). I was in supermarket the other day and a woman shouted for her daughter to catch up.....calling her 'SORBET' . good grief!!!!

I know what you mean about your name being very different. I get real sick of spelling my name, telling people how to pronounce it and what it means. (Which I don't know :dohh:)

Sorbet? :dohh: I think she ran out of name ideas.


----------



## Widger

What a day. My baby boy is 17 months today and been so ill :cry: It is really horrible when they are not themselves. You feel so helpless. Thankfully stopped being sick although temp is up and down. So we've sat on sofa all day with cbeebies and catch up. Thank the lord for that. 

Littleandlost - I was vomiting last week so I defo think it is a bug and not MS. I still don't feel 100% and there is defo foods that I've gone off of since then. My stomach still seems a little fragile although maybe I have got something again because my son is ill :dohh:

10,000 posts :shrug: I don't know why I'm surprised. I mean, you miss out one day and it takes you 10 to catch up :haha:

Newfie - You almost made me pee laughing at your bending down near the fire. I think that takes the crown off of FT's peezing :rofl: I am doing kegels as we speak :haha:

Crowned/Redsox - I'm so sure that it is only because the technology is sooooo advanced these days that they pinpoint anything on the scan as a 'possibility'. I've had quite a few friends in similar situations and everything turned out fine. It was just they have an obligation to tell you, even if the risk is really really low.

Last time we didn't really think names properly until I was well into the 3rd trimester and it was so hard because I'm a teacher. Every name that came up I was thinking 'nope, he's a chair chuck er', 'she's really needy' etc etc :rofl:

Mitch - I haven't come across a Sorbet before (apart from the frozen variety of course :rofl:) but did once teach a Plum!


----------



## mitchnorm

:rofl::rofl::rofl: at Plum....I am guessing a girl but these days you cant be too sure :haha:

Hope your little boy feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie - You almost made me pee laughing at your bending down near the fire. I think that takes the crown off of FT's peezing I am doing kegels as we speak

Glad I gave someone the motivation to dot heir exercises. :rofl: Sad part is, I do mind. :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Widger said:


> What a day. My baby boy is 17 months today and been so ill :cry: It is really horrible when they are not themselves. You feel so helpless. Thankfully stopped being sick although temp is up and down. So we've sat on sofa all day with cbeebies and catch up. Thank the lord for that.

:bunny: Get well soon LO :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Widger, hope your boy feels better soon! 

I think "Plum" is actually kind of cute. Not that I'd use it, but I like the idea of the little girl it conjures up in my mind. A round-cheeked little monkey!


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone having a huge hormone 'downer'? :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmmm Plum is a sort of jokey, putdown term for someone who is a bit stupid in the UK.....you usually say to someone...'stop being such a plum' :haha:.....so no rosey cheeked little ones being pictured over here


----------



## citymouse

Oh, LOL. Good to know. 

Kelly, I had a giant hormone rush the other day. Wrecked my mood for a few hours, but it passed! :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

KellyC75 said:


> Anyone having a huge hormone 'downer'? :shrug:

The past couple days my hormones have been.. ah making me what to :shrug: how do I say this. :sex: :blush:


----------



## lauraclili

I'm a teacher too and I have to admit it really does influence how you think about names... I have to say I've taught some kids with really odd or unfortunate names... 

Chris Cross comes to mind, as does Indianna Jones and Harry Potter (and no I'm not joking!) Huckleberry Mountain... Sorry if anyone's considering these names though! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw man!!! I was a felt like doing the business...i can feel more 'sparks' than usual but with movement and tightness in my belly is putting me off slightly....

I just cant wait to finish work...another 3 1/2 months to go!!


----------



## firsttimer1

kelly - i think i am but may just be down to my cold :shrug:

mitch - i love all your names.. i love grace as a middle name especially x and Lily is divine :)


----------



## x-amy-x

Love the name topic. Sophia is a lovely name.

I also like names that are a bit different but not too 'out there'

My little girl that was born at 25 weeks we called her Darcie and i absolutely love love love that name.

This little girl we've named Connie Ava... its pretty and sits well with my 3 year olds name, Caitlyn.

xxx


----------



## citymouse

Great, Laura, I was all set to name my baby H-uckleberry M-ountain and now you've ruined it for me. 

(I added the dashes so poor H-uckleberry doesn't find us joking about... um... him?)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Lol i've been waiting for those hormones to hit :sex: :blush: but so far no luck. Also, (how shall I say it)... have any of you noticed that when you have sex that you have hardly any mucus, not something you can control and it gets painful (not sure if lube is safe either). Sorry I know TMI but I figured we are all past this point haha. I'm hoping those extra hormones will come soon as poor DH hasn't got much since I got pregnant lol.


----------



## wondertwins

Holy cow! I do a little work and go to lunch. I come back to all these new pages and 10,000 posts!!!! WOW!

Amy- I'm so happy things are looking a little brighter for you. :hugs:

Regarding the various screenings... I think the wisdom in these tests really depends upon your personality type. I hate being surprised by bad news, so I would appreciate the opportunity to read up on things and prepare myself emotionally for having babies with Downs (or other types of problems whether they're correctable or not). That way I can still enjoy the beauty of my boys' birth without the negative shock of being blindsided immediately after their birth. Of course, you can't control everything in life, and being blindsided can always happen, with or without the tests. I guess it's the OCD/planner in me that likes to have as much information as possible. :) I was not offered an NT scan. I'm 36 and will be 37 when the boys are born, but apparently NT scans are really unreliable with twins?? I will get the results of my quad screening test tomorrow (I think). If it shows us as high risk for something, we'll decline any invasive testing, but I'll appreciate being given the heads up of the possibilities. We'll look forward to meeting our perfect boys no matter what. :cloud9:

As for the name chat... keep it coming! I love it!! To those of you who think it's lucky to be picking 2 names.... think again! It's double the pressure to get it right! :dohh: Over lunch, I decided that I'm going to put my foot down with DH. We'll give both boys Ethiopian first names, but I'm going to pick Greek middle names. One of you suggested that before, and I dismissed it because DH is opposed to middle names. But why am I letting him control this conversation?!?! :haha:

C'Mouse- Poland sounds interesting, but I think you're making the wise choice not do it. 15 hours on a plane will be miserable!!! And you'd have to do it twice! Not only would you feel uncomfortable in the confined space, the pressure of the plane, and the stuffiness of the re-circulated air is awful. I felt like my tummy was tight with Braxton Hicks contractions the whole time. :(

Anyway.... that's all for now. I spend way too much time on here, and I, too have found myself referring to DH as DH instead of his name. :blush: I'm sure we'll hit 20,000 without much trouble. :kiss:


----------



## pristock230

KellyC75 said:


> Anyone having a huge hormone 'downer'? :shrug:

Ummm me me me!!! lol - I was a wreck yesterday and for the littlest thing! I had a nice cry last night and DH gave me a nice big hug and kiss but still just feel blah! not sure why cause I have been pretty chipper lately


----------



## 2nd time

well house gone through guess we are moving


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening

moving house 2nd timer? when?

love the name chat too, i still havent got a firm girls name, i would say im 80-90% sure


----------



## harrybaby

hey Pristock - how are ya old chum?? Whens your scan?? Coming up soon i think?


----------



## pristock230

harrybaby said:


> hey Pristock - how are ya old chum?? Whens your scan?? Coming up soon i think?

heyyyyy! Harry! Things are good, scan is tomorrow, excited but very nervous too


----------



## firsttimer1

cant wait for you ladies to have scans tomorrow :dance: whoop whoop! x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

EVERYBODY told me that Olivia was too popular and that they knew loads and it was so common. I am yet to meet another Olivia - I go to 3 different baby groups a week, collect both my 3 year and 5 year old nieces from school daily and they have no friends called Olivia and none at any of my baby groups !!! I am so glad I wasn't swayed as the name suits her to a T !!

We so far have "Grace Elizabeth" for a girl - I am really struggling for boys names. I think its because I am so adamant that this is one is a girl that I can't think of anything "boy" yet !! I will be gobsmacked if they say its a boy at my scan. 21 days until we find out what were having !!

Amy - I am so happy, happy, happy for you right now !!! xxxxxxxxxxx

Lots of love to everyone - I try really hard to keep up but with a teething tantrum throwing toddler I really struggle to reply to everyone ! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

i keep wondering what colour eyes my LO will have and found this:
https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html

so our LO will have blue like mine (50% chance) or green like DH (50%) eyes. 
I didnt realise that for us (due to our parents eyes etc) having a child with brown eyes seems to be impossible!

sorry if thats rendom but thought it was fun ;)


----------



## kkl12

Wow! 10,000 posts is impressive.

Amy, glad to hear you're home and I hope things go smoothly for you and baby.:hugs:

Love to hear the names... it's always fun to hear what other people are thinking. I like the name Olivia and DH likes the name Abigail but I'm trying to pick a name that's not so popular. However I do want it to be easy to pronounce and spell.
Have any of you ever heard the name Genessa? It's not popular but I think it's pretty.
Being a teacher does force you to be extra picky when it comes to names... 

Joanna- I have the complete opposite problem- way too much cm when we dtd.:blush:


----------



## newfielady

Joannaxoxo said:


> Lol i've been waiting for those hormones to hit :sex: :blush: but so far no luck. Also, (how shall I say it)... have any of you noticed that when you have sex that you have hardly any mucus, not something you can control and it gets painful (not sure if lube is safe either). Sorry I know TMI but I figured we are all past this point haha. I'm hoping those extra hormones will come soon as poor DH hasn't got much since I got pregnant lol.

At the risk of running tmi I am gonna answer this. Lol. I find I have _more_ mucus. :wacko: And I'm almost positive lube is safe to use. Like I said with the :spermy: thing, the mucus plug keeps out everything (well, unless something is wrong).


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh another name that i like......Freya....perhaps with middle Grace. What you think?


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> i keep wondering what colour eyes my LO will have and found this:
> https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html
> 
> so our LO will have blue like mine (50% chance) or green like DH (50%) eyes.
> I didnt realise that for us (due to our parents eyes etc) having a child with brown eyes seems to be impossible!
> 
> sorry if thats rendom but thought it was fun ;)

It's very interesting ft. I wonder how accurate it is?


----------



## firsttimer1

well i did a few and they all came out the same? so i reckon pretty accurate as eye science is pretty advanced :)

we shall see in march haha :)

Freya Grace mitch.... i like it!!! x


----------



## citymouse

Freya Grace is pretty!

My little sister was supposed to come for lunch today... I can't tell if she forgot or what, but this hungry mama is about to get some food for herself!


----------



## firsttimer1

heehee - what time is it there citymouse?


----------



## newfielady

I guess we'll see. I actually wouldn't be surprised if my little bundle is born with born eyes as I haven't met a person on DH's side that didn't have brown eyes. Whereas all of my mom's side has blue eyes (or some variant of it.) My brother's eyes are gray and mine and almost color-less, gray too I guess. If I where blue eye shadow my eyes look blue, green eye shadow, green eyes and black eye shadow gray eyes. :shrug: They put blue on my license because they couldn't decide what color they were besides NOT brown lol.


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> heehee - what time is it there citymouse?

Yes, what time? It's 6:14 pm here.


----------



## citymouse

Right now it's 1:56 pm. She said she'd come over after class but I texted her to come at 1 because I had a work call at noon. Haven't heard from her... She forgot about our dinner last week and then I forgot our lunch Friday. So it's her turn to forget. But we only arranged it yesterday! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

its 9:05pm here - so hearing about lunch is funny :) 

newfie - your LO will have gorgeous eyes whatever colour :hugs:


----------



## redsox

FT - I looooved that link!

I have been saying for a while now, including yesterday (!) that it is not 100%certain that DH and I will have a chid with brown eyes. (We both have brown eyes and brown hair - almost exact shades as well! :haha:)

According to your link, I was right!!!! My mother and sister both have green eyes and DH's dad has like grey eyes so I put that in as blue. 

Looks like we have a 4.6% chance of blue, 20.6% chance of green and 75% chance of brown!!!!!!!!!!

Sooooo interesting! So there might be a surprise after all! :)


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Chatterboxes

Been reading with interest. I did the eye thing and it comes out 37% blue, 13% green and 50% brown. I have hazel eyes so I don't know if that makes a difference?

Well, in the ultimate bid to distract myself from the scan at 10:30am tomorrow I shall be spending the early morning adding another layer of damp proof membrane (bitumen) paint to the living room concrete floor. Thrills. Our builder is so busy it just makes sense to help as I need him to get to the stage of putting the laminate down sooner.

I was sat on the train into town and the baby gave the mightiest of kicks, I still marvel at the feeling. 

DTD, well, my mucus is still pretty normal. We spend ages on touching and cuddling anyway so maybe that helps? As for hormone drops etc, I can say yes, I spent most of last week on the floor in tears. Today I am mostly chipper. But that might be because I'm not at work and away from my less than impressive co-manager.


----------



## lozza1uk

I like Abigail, is on my list!
Also love Freya, just don't think it goes with my second name!

Will check out that eye test as we've been wondering!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i did the eye thing too, 37% blue, 13% green and 50% brown. i have brown eyes and hub has blue eyes. I think we have quite a good chance of having a blue eyed baby because my mum also has blue eyes.

i have brown hair so i think a curly brown haired baby with blue eyes? how cute!


----------



## 2nd time

yep moving house going 200 miles in about 4 weeks aghhhh


----------



## firsttimer1

Mscrow - cant wait for your scan tomorrow.... i love it when u ladies have scans; as i remember us all at 4 weeks pregnant looking forward to things like this :dance:

cupcake - i have brown curly hair (very curly naturaly) and DH has green eyes and brown hair..... so im hoping for a LO with green eyes and dark hair... like a cat! heehee

My mum has grey eyes and my dad has brown... i got blue and sis got brown.... so i find eye colours VERY interesting.

MY dh has said if our baby comes out with brown eyes (which seems impossible) that he'll know its not his! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Skadi

Just back from my scan and it's a GIRL!


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Skadi!

Ft, I always picture you with red hair... I think because of your profile picture! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

congrats on the pink bump!


----------



## firsttimer1

congrats skadi! ive added you to the first page post :dance:

The :pink: s are pulling ahead!

c'mouse - haha nope my hair is dark brown almost black.... but i dye it dark red! infact, my hair dresser sister is dying my hair red for me on sunday :dance:

here is my hair in its natural state - all dark and curly - i usually straighten it (excuse the OTT drink but it WAS our honeymoon LOL)
x


----------



## firsttimer1

OK.

i thinkkkkkk im feeling baby move which is fab (still only think tho). 

BUT - is anyone else having weird uterus feelings in general? Like mild...erm... all over movement? not sure how to describe. Not painful. but uterus feels heavy and mildy period like sometimes???


----------



## MsCrow

Yes, sometimes, maybe for a morning or afternoon, my uterus feels really heavy and 'present'. Never had it before as I never have period pain.


----------



## Babydance

Hello lovelies dont think ive been on here since i was 8 weeks!?!! how is everyone? We found out 4 weeks ago its another pink bump we're having.. which we were kinda hoping for but we would have been happy either way! Been feeling kicks since about 13 weeks but they make my belly move now hehe been taking videos cos i remember doing the same with LO! I havent gained any weight atall which is odd? 
Hope youre all feeling great! and enjoying pregnancy!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

night girlies, im off to bed


----------



## firsttimer1

babydance just made it 20 pinks!!

night cupcake x


----------



## waula

hey laddies, lovely to catch up but jeez can you calm down on the daytime chatter!!!!! 

Amy - so pleased you're back home, I hope you know we're all sending you huge hugs and thinking of you - keep rested and spoil yourself please - fingers crossed as always...

Lovely news on the scans and all the pink bumps - hello baby boy one's - where are you all??!!! Must be hiding in the yellow bumps... (FT!!!)

Loving the name chat - Harrison = awesome... I really like names that can be shortened to something "cute/friendly" but have a lengthened version just in case they become a high judge or something!!! We love the girl names Evelyn Mae (Evie) and Molly Rose and DH thinks the blue bump is a Noah Charles - I love the name but want to make sure it suits him..

Kicks: well, after having not very much for a very long time (anterior placenta) he now knows how to move....getting pokes especially after tea at night when i sit down - feels AMAZING. and if i'm sprawled on the sofa and feeling my bump i can sometimes feel something really hard in there that slowly moves away, haven't felt any kicks through the skin yet but i wonder if i can feel his back or something??? bizarre...

and...this morning (sorry if TMI) we may have DTD and afterwards my entire uterus went rock hard, not painful but all of it absolutely solid - maybe a braxton hicK???!! scared me at first but it went away quite quickly - anyone else had this???!!!

right, well, first proper cold night here tonight so its early night for me - good luck on the scans ladies - make the most of seeing your little one's - when i had mine the lady tipped my bed upside down so i saw almost none of the scan!!!


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babydance

waula said:


> hey laddies, lovely to catch up but jeez can you calm down on the daytime chatter!!!!!
> 
> Amy - so pleased you're back home, I hope you know we're all sending you huge hugs and thinking of you - keep rested and spoil yourself please - fingers crossed as always...
> 
> Lovely news on the scans and all the pink bumps - hello baby boy one's - where are you all??!!! Must be hiding in the yellow bumps... (FT!!!)
> 
> Loving the name chat - Harrison = awesome... I really like names that can be shortened to something "cute/friendly" but have a lengthened version just in case they become a high judge or something!!! We love the girl names Evelyn Mae (Evie) and Molly Rose and DH thinks the blue bump is a Noah Charles - I love the name but want to make sure it suits him..
> 
> Kicks: well, after having not very much for a very long time (anterior placenta) he now knows how to move....getting pokes especially after tea at night when i sit down - feels AMAZING. and if i'm sprawled on the sofa and feeling my bump i can sometimes feel something really hard in there that slowly moves away, haven't felt any kicks through the skin yet but i wonder if i can feel his back or something??? bizarre...
> 
> and...this morning (sorry if TMI) we may have DTD and afterwards my entire uterus went rock hard, not painful but all of it absolutely solid - maybe a braxton hicK???!! scared me at first but it went away quite quickly - anyone else had this???!!!
> 
> right, well, first proper cold night here tonight so its early night for me - good luck on the scans ladies - make the most of seeing your little one's - when i had mine the lady tipped my bed upside down so i saw almost none of the scan!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Hey hun, i used to get this with LO (not DTD since my bump appeared DH works away lol) it happens all through pregnancy and i dunno if its actually a BH but its exactly what they feel like? lol does that make sense?
xxxx


----------



## newfielady

> MY dh has said if our baby comes out with brown eyes (which seems impossible) that he'll know its not his!

:haha: ft. I'm watching Maury right now, maybe I should watch for you in 5 month's time. :rofl:
Congrats on the :pink: bumps and good scans. :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - everytime weve DTD its gone rock solid :shrug:

thanks for update hun glad your well :hugs:

bed time for me ... night all xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Good night ft. I should go to bed too, that way my scan will come faster. lol. :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck for scans tomorrow Newfie, mrsc and Pristock! Maybe we'll have some blues to level things up!


----------



## wondertwins

LOL, Newfie!! I can just see FT on Maury swearing that she is 1000% sure DH is the daddy of her brown-eyed son. :haha:

I did the eye color test and came up with 16.6% Blue, 16.6% Green and 66% Brown. If we have fraternal twins, they could have different eyes. Crazy. The crazy thing is that they could have completely different skin tones too. You just never know. 

Congrats on our new pink babies!!! FT, the law of averages dictates that your yellow bump simply must be blue. :)


----------



## lhamil88

i notice there isn't many ideas for boys names me and OH like Christian and George so far...think George goes better with jack though


----------



## crowned

No Braxton Hicks for me yet, but last night I had a nightmare (night terror? It was absolutely awful, whatever it was!!!) and when I woke up, the baby was flipping out! I've never had it kick so hard and so many times in such a short period of time! I wonder if the stress hormones got to it or something.
Pretty sure we're supposed to feel more interested in DTD around now; at least, that's what my 20 week pregnancy email said, that our hormones will increase blood flow down there and increase libido.
FT, I always thought you had red hair too! Couldn't your baby's eyes be brown if both your dad and sis have brown eyes? You might have a recessive gene for it...
I want to do that test, but DH and I don't remember what colour his parents' eyes are, and they live on the other end of the country...


----------



## wondertwins

Ugh. It's 9:45 p.m. in my world, and I'm soooooo tired already, but I have to give a lecture on "legal trends in bioethics" to a group of our hematology/oncology faculty and fellows at 8:00 a.m., and I'm struggling with getting the Power Point done. Waaahhhh. :brat: I wonder if they'd mind if I just got up there and talked to them about baby stuff and food cravings instead??? I'm much more of an expert in those categories! :haha:

Okay... enough BnB. It may be awhile before I resurface. :wacko:


----------



## sandy28

Love all the name talk, congrats to all the scans and I think all the blue baby's are in the yellow group.. 

Talking about pee , I have to go all the time now....


----------



## sandy28

wondertwins said:


> Ugh. It's 9:45 p.m. in my world, and I'm soooooo tired already, but I have to give a lecture on "legal trends in bioethics" to a group of our hematology/oncology faculty and fellows at 8:00 a.m., and I'm struggling with getting the Power Point done. Waaahhhh. :brat: I wonder if they'd mind if I just got up there and talked to them about baby stuff and food cravings instead??? I'm much more of an expert in those categories! :haha:
> 
> Okay... enough BnB. It may be awhile before I resurface. :wacko:

Don't worry Hun just talk about baby stuff and everything will be good..:happydance::happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Hi, Sandy!

Happy Wednesday, ladies!

I'm off to bed now...


----------



## MsCrow

Morning

Just had the worst night ever....thought I was pretty relaxed about the scan but it seems I've just buried it and it came out in dreams. 

The first was that the sonographer didn't offer any images and we only realised when we left the building after which they said it was too late, we'd never see the baby again.

The second was that the sonographer didn't ask us if we wanted to know the gender or not and blurts to her colleague about it being a boy (I'm not bothered either way) but I hit the roof because the surprise was ruined.

There were other, more darker versions of this dream but suffice to say, when I woke up at 7am to eat breakfast and paint the floor today before going, I was relieved.


----------



## lozza1uk

MrsC, that's entirely normal, my dreams the week before both scans were the worst. Although last night I dreamt DH and i argued really badly. It woke me up. Enjoy today and remember to ask for a photo just in case! X


----------



## wouldluvabub

Just thought I'd share some of my scrapbook with you ladies!!







There are more.. But those are just a few!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Good luck to those today with scans!


----------



## mitchnorm

Congrats babydance and skadi on your pink bumps:happydance:

Goodluck with all the scans today.....pristock, mscrow and another...have to go check first screen...too many of us!!!!!!

No realy news here just wanted to catch up and say hi :thumbup:

Oh but hubby vetoed Freya...doesnt like it :cry:...oh well back to.a mix of Olivia, Lily and Grace then....

Oh and just a nosy question about DTD with hubby....are all of you back to normal now? I am feeling a little cruel cos we have only done it 3-4 times since bfp.....mmmm is thaqt normal? I just dont feel like it.....and even when i do i am still a little worried plus i dont feel overly sexy (just getting used to having this bump):haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ohh.. and for all those ladies considering Olivia for a name my sisters friend had a baby a few months ago and named her Olive.. Kinda similar and I think it's really cute!


----------



## MiissMuffet

:shock: oh my, 15 pages since last night :shock: I'm beginning to think I'm just like a ghost that pops in once a day as when i'm online you ladies are off in nigh nighs land :haha:

I hope you are all having a good day/night, i just put the wee princess down and having some me time :) I'm wondering when this little miss in my tummy is going to have a sleep, she nudges me right from down low to up the top of my bump and out the sides. It wasnt like this with Ella for a couple more weeks yet :haha: i'll try get a video soon of my tummy jumping around :)

i'm having a skim through the FIFTEEN pages and I'll add more maybe as i go :rofl:

x


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo on 10,000 posts :happydance::wacko:

Good luck to all having scans today :winkwink: MrsC I do believe you are at Tameside so maybe it will be a lady called Ruth that does it...she has done all my scans so far :winkwink:

Loving the name talk :flower: Some really cool names :cool:. We Like Luca for a boy but my next door neighbours little boy is called Luca so we can't go there but thought I would throw it in the pot for anyone interested.

Mitch....ah haaaaaaaaa the subject of SEX!! so funny you should post this as I was going to too :blush: To be honest I thought I would be completely not bothered about it...but I am missing it really. Because I'd had a MC we didn't DTD until 11 weeks in...since then it's probably been about once a week...sometimes twice but no real set limit. I have been feeling weirdly sexy though and almost a bit porno :blush::blush: don't know what the hell that is all about :shock: all I can say is I keep OH...shall we say....'happy' in between full blown sex and he is MORE than happy about that :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MiissMuffet

we have had sex.... 0 times since we concieved :shock: but we have had our reasons lol


----------



## LaRockera

MiissMuffet said:


> we have had sex.... 0 times since we concieved :shock: but we have had our reasons lol

Ditto.

I'll give the reasons though.

As you can see in my siggy, ours is an IUI baby and my UBER-DOC tends to be very cautious and protective with his clients. So he said to us, even though there is no scientific link between sex and m/c, his medical opinion was to avoid it during the first trimester (I was on progesterone supplements too). He said best to avoid it during the third too, as it can bring on premature labour.

And when the second trimester approached, and I thought, hey, perhaps I can have some sex now, a funneling was observed in my cervix, was diagnosed with possible IC and had to have a cerclage at 13+3. Alas, no sex for us during pregnancy.

Luckily, my DH is one of those future dads that feel reluctant to have sex with a pregnant bump :haha: so I don't feel like neglecting him or whatever (to be fair I'm the sex fiend of the duo :rofl:). 

Doesn't matter. We're more than halfway there already. All I want is my bubba to be born safe and sound. And then I can celebrate with loads of hard, adventurous sex. :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

LaRockera said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> we have had sex.... 0 times since we concieved :shock: but we have had our reasons lol
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> I'll give the reasons though.
> 
> As you can see in my siggy, ours is an IUI baby and my UBER-DOC tends to be very cautious and protective with his clients. So he said to us, even though there is no scientific link between sex and m/c, his medical opinion was to avoid it during the first trimester (I was on progesterone supplements too). He said best to avoid it during the third too, as it can bring on premature labour.
> 
> And when the second trimester approached, and I thought, hey, perhaps I can have some sex now, a funneling was observed in my cervix, was diagnosed with possible IC and had to have a cerclage at 13+3. Alas, no sex for us during pregnancy.
> 
> Luckily, my DH is one of those future dads that feel reluctant to have sex with a pregnant bump :haha: so I don't feel like neglecting him or whatever (to be fair I'm the sex fiend of the duo :rofl:).
> 
> Doesn't matter. We're more than halfway there already. All I want is my bubba to be born safe and sound. And then I can celebrate with loads of hard, adventurous sex. :haha:Click to expand...

hard adventurous sex with a newborn around good luck lol :haha:

alhough we seem to have managed to covceive three under three nearly under 2 so guess sex is possible with a new born aroun lol


----------



## LaRockera

2nd time said:


> hard adventurous sex with a newborn around good luck lol :haha:
> 
> alhough we seem to have managed to covceive three under three nearly under 2 so guess sex is possible with a new born aroun lol

Hmm... And my parents around, as I'm going back to Greece to give birth. 

You're right, doesn't seem really feasible.

But I can always fantasise.:blush: :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING LADDIES! Good luck for scans today Newfie, mrsc and Pristock* :dance:

*Crowned*- all the eye tests ive done say 0% chance of brown as the blue gene was dominant from my mum (usually brown is apparently); and as there is no brown on my OHs side its impossible? so we shall see in march! I dont really care BUT i always wanted green eyes so i wud love for my kids to get the OHs eye colour :)

*wondertwins* - thats a good theory as to why my bump is :blue: - to even up the numbers LOL. (PS good luck with this mornings presentation lecture thingy)

Honestly - you ladies have got me thinking 100% im having a boy. My aunt who is ALWAYS right on babies (its freaky) swears its a girl though. i can see me very confused if it IS a girl!

*wudluv*- your scrap book looks AMAZING! well done you! :)

*Mitch*- on the DTD question; im NOT bk to normal. I still flinch a little at the thought. Now that i had that pink afterwards; weve both sd were not doing it again until baby is here..... poor us!!! lol.

EDIT: *IM A BANANA!!!!!!* :dance:


----------



## lhamil88

me and OH ain't too fussed on the sex thing at the min basically because he seems to be nocturnal and i'm SOOO sleepy ...ALL the time lol ...that plus the little man seems to sense it! ... quick Q for all you uk ladies... have you been given dates for anti-natal slasses yet?


----------



## firsttimer1

lhamil88 said:


> me and OH ain't too fussed on the sex thing at the min basically because he seems to be nocturnal and i'm SOOO sleepy ...ALL the time lol ...that plus the little man seems to sense it! ... quick Q for all you uk ladies... have you been given dates for anti-natal slasses yet?

i was just about to quote you as i see your considering George for a boy! so are we! Infact we are now 90% sure on George as OH has said no to Harrison as he doesnt like Harry :cry: They were the only two names in the whole of the world i liked lol

so on the topic of classes - i need to call my MW at 25 weeks (same week that we have the appt with the GP instead of the MW) to get the dates for her classes.

i NEARLY booked onto the NCT classes; but having spoke to friends about them ive decided they are prob not for me. They sound a bit too pushy for me (about breastfeeding and pain relief) - however; this was JUST my friends opinion - others may LOVE the classes :) I think the best bit of NCT classes is making friends..... but as i live in a small market town i think i will make pals at my MW classes. :hugs:

so are u thinking of booking your classes now lhamil88?


----------



## LaRockera

FIRSTTIMER- I celebrated my entrance to bananahood in my journal yesterday.:haha: Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

congrats to you too!!!! when do we only become a fruit a month? week 22?

that is going to suck.


----------



## LaRockera

firsttimer1 said:


> congrats to you too!!!! when do we only become a fruit a month? week 22?
> 
> that is going to suck.

Oooh, I don't know. Haven't noticed that tbh. I'd think it will be at some point during the third trimester, as I know there are a few more fruit to go until week 25 (which is the week of _Ze Eggplant_, my personal final crucial grand target before the watermelon).

CORRECTION: I think you're right after all, I think it'll be week 22. Humph!


----------



## firsttimer1

an eggplant is an aubergine right?

that sounds massive.

I guess thats my rough target too as although viability is now 24 weeks (i think) - i know that at 26 weeks its MUCH better :)


----------



## littleANDlost

i can not catch up but 10,000 posts!! Bloody hell we can&#8217;t half talk!

I'm actually very glad someone has brought up the topic of sex though!

We have still been doing the dirty but not as much as we had been before (A because we were trying to get pregnant and seemed to do it as much as we possible could just in case and B because I&#8217;m always so bloody tired) however last night when we were just starting to do it I had to stop as it was very painful. I felt as if I had become tighter. I'm hoping it was a one off and wont carry on but i think it may put me off it al for a while. Has anyone else been in pain from sex??

ALSO BIG NEWS we saw my belly actually moving from the outside last night as LO kicked! It went on for about an hour and she was kicking away and making my belly wobble and poke out! Was amazing. (I had drunk quite large cup of tea about an hour before so it made her extra lively) 
AND I have sorted out my maternity leave and holiday and things this morning. My holiday runs from January to January and I'm meant to take my full year&#8217;s worth of holiday before I leave (as I&#8217;m planning on taking a year maternity if I can afford to). So my Maternity will start on 20th February (about 2 weeks before I&#8217;m due) but I will have Holiday from 18th January. So will in fact be leaving work in just over 2 months! Little scared now!


----------



## x-amy-x

wow this thread goes so fast!

Good luck to all those with scans and congrats to the mamas who have just found out the gender <3

Not long before we all hit viability now! x


----------



## littleANDlost

FT it is from 22 weeks (I;ve got to it now) but i found a new site with fruits EVERY week till 38 weeks https://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size

Edit - Hey Amy! Good to see you again! Viability is going to be a big thing and is coming up for all of us much faster now! I think everyone will have a little sigh of relief when they hit it :)


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - amazing that you saw bubs from outside :dance: - and wow, just 2 months till your mat starts? lucky thing! I emailed my HR advisor yesterday to tell me when my mat starts and ends as ive confused myself.... no reply yet!!! grrrrr. will pester her now heehee.

cant wait for todays scan updates :)

and amy.... every day that brings us closer to viability is SUCH a blessing.... getting soooo excited :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

I got so confused with it all, luckily my supervisor is currently 28 weeks pregnant with her second so is now a pro with it all and sat with me this morning, i wasn't going to take all my holiday before hand, but January to march is always really busy for us (end of financial year and loads of benefit changes and people not happy) and getting away from here for that would be best for me, I'm starting to lose my patience at people who get benefits from us (normally by not working ever and never intending to) and yet still moan about not getting enough or the fact that we have asked them to do something like send in a bank statement which is obviously really hard. By the time I&#8217;m ready to pop I will not be able to not say something back to them.

It works out that I will get full pay till 20th February, then 6 weeks at 90% pay and then 33 weeks at statuary maternity pay (which is only £128.73 (right now but may change come April 2012) which is going to be quite a struggle) If I decide I do want the full year off I then get 13 week not paid at all. 

It&#8217;s all so much to take in and think about.

Edit - FT you don't actualy have to tell them when you intent to return untill 8 weeks before you actualy want to do you? or does that bit vary per company? I don't even have to tel them if i intend to return or not. I just have to give 4 weeks notice at the end of the 52 weeks if i wont be coming back.


----------



## lozza1uk

Hooray for bananas! One of my apps said a carrot, think a banana is a more appropriate shape though!

I'm pretty sure i'm feeling kicking more regularly now, can't wait to get home tonight and see if DH can feel it too. 

On the subject of DTD, once since conception at 16 weeks. Can't say I miss it, and we've not talked about it. I think I probably should make some effort but DH gets up at 6am to go to the gym so he's normally asleep as soon as his head hits the pillow at night so hasn't shown much interest either.

FT - i'm not doing NCT either, I figure i should be able to meet people at the NHS ones, and if not i'll go to lots of mother and baby groups. Plus i'm going to do pregnancy yoga and aquanatal.

My mum think's my bump's grown in a week - I think the baby has moved up which is why i now feel it. My bump just feels different, a bit like I'm on the verge of hiccuping. I also seem to be going to wee less often so i think it's moved up off my bladder. At my scan she said it was hiding really low down so makes sense it's finally moved!


----------



## mitchnorm

Cant wait for V day.....will have a little celebration at 24 weeks but a bigger one at 26 :happydance:.

With regards antenatal classes, I have my 25 week MW appt actually at 24+3 (cos I am away on business all week 25)....so perhaps she will tell me then. I have booked some NCT classes though...I know no mothers in the area and just in case the NHS ones are rubbish, I thought its a good opportunity to meet some others....plus this is my first - they can be as pushy as they like but I think I will need help and advice :haha:. I will take away what I want to and thats it.

Went food shopping this morning and popped into M&S next door and nearly bought the most gorgeous 7 piece set (neutral) and a baby girl purple dress and tights for up to 1 month....but something stopped me. I dont know what....it was weird. everything is going fine...I think I just dont know how much of each age I will need....newborn / up to 1 month / up to 3 months / 3-6 months.....its a minefield. Wish I knew how big shes going to be...dont want to waste money on loads of stuff that'll never get used. 

Thanks for the honest answers about sex.....we will just go with the flow and see how it goes.....luckily my hubby has a lower sex drive than me so isnt going crazy.....yet :haha:. I just dont want to turn into one of these couples who dont have sex and just 'forget' to if that makes sense.


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry double posting.....about mat leave....you pretty much tell them when you want to go on mat leave (you can start it up to 11 weeks before baby due date or take annual leave). Mat leave has to start day baby born latest. It works out pretty well for us (if you have annual leave entitlement Jan - Dec). Like L&L said - you dont have to confirm return date til 8 weeks before you intend to.

My due date is 13th March.....so I am planning (at the moment) to take 2 weeks annual leave last 2 weeks in Feb (leave work around 17th)....then start mat leave beginning of March ish. I also only get statutory which sucks.....but dont forget your employer has to pay you for bank holidays of which there are 6 days next year. These have to be tagged on the end.

After the 33 weeks mat pay, I am taking the rest of my annual leave plus bank hol payments - it works out if I want to return Jan 2013 - I will only need to take 4 weeks unpaid :thumbup:


----------



## littleANDlost

Is it scary for anyone else that we are now having to actualy plan the mat leave? where did our little poppy seeds go from when we were 3 weeks pregnant! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

ok well here is my proposed Maternity plan... im finding it all confusing LOL....

(My AL runs april-april)

take a weeks AL starting *Friday March 2nd*
start OML (plus 13 weeks of AML) maternity on *Monday March 12th*
return to work from mat on *monday 10th december*
use AL over christmas and odd weeks throughout jan, feb and march to have breaks.

i prob wont use all my AL straight after maternity as i think i will want to look forward to odd weeks off! x


----------



## littleANDlost

FT yours is more confusing as your AL runs april to april, But that makes sense.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> ok well here is my proposed Maternity plan... im finding it all confusing LOL....
> 
> (My AL runs april-april)
> 
> take a weeks AL starting *Friday March 2nd*
> start OML (plus 13 weeks of AML) maternity on *Monday March 12th*
> return to work from mat on *monday 10th december*
> use AL over christmas and odd weeks throughout jan, feb and march to have breaks.
> 
> i prob wont use all my AL straight after maternity as i think i will want to look forward to odd weeks off! x

So it that 9 months of mat leave in total....basically returning before the unpaid portion? Pretty similar to mine but I didnt see the the point in returning before Christmas I guess.....Bit more complicated for you I guess with April - April annual leave.


----------



## x-amy-x

I dont qualify for SMP as I pretty much fell pregnant same time i got my job so i miss out on it by about a week! 

I will get Mat allowance though... providing im pregnant for at least 26 weeks xx


----------



## littleANDlost

omg if you have her at 25w6d you wont get it? surely thats not right? stupid goverment benefit system! 

and mitch thats what i thought as well, my paid mat leave finish november time, will then take bank holidays i've built up and have about a month and a half off unpaid and then go back in january, so I'm hoping to have exactly a year from the date i leave (18th january) though will actualy take 11 months maternity as this isnlt statring till 20th Feb. It really is confusing isn't it?


----------



## mitchnorm

Amy - that sucks....but to be honest I only get statutory which I think only differs by the 90% pay for 6 weeks bit. I got a new job offer when I was 6 weeks pregnant and had to turn it down.....lots of reasons really...not simply financial.....just would be alot of stress and travel before mat leave and felt I didnt want to risk if I felt rough and couldnt give it 100%. As it turns out I have been fine but hey....I made the decision...done...move on :thumbup:

Those working out paid mat leave, annual leave, bank holidays and unpaid mat leave - my friend recommended printing out a 2012 calendar and filling it out with what you wanted to take where....then you can actually take it in with you to HR and its easier to explain. I did it the other day - really helps


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good Morning everyone, cpngrats on the pink bumps.

So last night I got the first little kicks and was able to get DH to feel too! We'd had a busy evening so when I finally sat down to watch some tv in bed around 9pm I decided to eat some chocolate. Well I guess the baby liked the chocolate because I felt about 2 very light little kicks... so I called DH over and had him put his hand on my belly. About 30 seconds later I got another kick and DH felt it!!! So exciting, I started to laugh and I think I scared the baby because I didn't get anymore kicks after that. What an amazing feeling... it was so light but enough that we could feel it, I guess I'd been expecting a lot more of a stronger kick but I guess those are to come! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - yup 9 months on OML and then 13 weeks AML (90% pay for first six weeks and then all the rest basic government pay). 

i will then either take AL in december OR return to work (as i work from home when not training - so doesnt really matter) and ease myself in with random weeks off :)

this is all sooooo exciting :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Joannaxoxo said:


> Good Morning everyone, cpngrats on the pink bumps.
> 
> So last night I got the first little kicks and was able to get DH to feel too! We'd had a busy evening so when I finally sat down to watch some tv in bed around 9pm I decided to eat some chocolate. Well I guess the baby liked the chocolate because I felt about 2 very light little kicks... so I called DH over and had him put his hand on my belly. About 30 seconds later I got another kick and DH felt it!!! So exciting, I started to laugh and I think I scared the baby because I didn't get anymore kicks after that. What an amazing feeling... it was so light but enough that we could feel it, I guess I'd been expecting a lot more of a stronger kick but I guess those are to come! :happydance:

im almost certain i felt baby last night.... but DH couldnt feel anything at all! even tho his hand was right where i was feeling it :(


----------



## littleANDlost

congrats on feeling little kicks Joanna!!! They will get stronger and then you will feel them all the time (my LO keeps me up at night now booting me here there and everywhere) and then you'll be able to see the pokes coming out your belly to!! (thats just happened for us :))



EDIT - FT my OH couldn't feel anything when i started to feel her either.


----------



## mitchnorm

mine arent that strong to keep me awake but when I wake up during the night (several times at the moment.....usually wrestling with the pregnancy pillow :haha:)...I can feel her kicking away....at the moment it sends me back to sleep :sleep:

Shes pretty quiet this morning....:nope:....even had orange juice which normally does the trick....but only a couple of nudges earlier


----------



## firsttimer1

my baby ONLY moves in the evening i think (after 7pm) until about midnight. perhaps it continues at night but as soon as i lie down the nudges (or what i think are nudges) stop. i sleep thru the night still (sorry ladies :blush: ) so who knows. 

just found out an interesting fact - women who eat yams (or sweet pots) in the lead up to getting pregnant are more likely to have twins...... how odd. 

btw i had sweet potato fries last night..... *amazing*.

Totally want a mcds today tho....... sod the burger... just give me those chips!!! One of my best pals has just moved to the USA and when he is back from christmas he is bringing me one of the american 'super size' chip cartons home so i can go to a mcds and order them to fill it!!!

Our large size just doesnt cut it. BOO! :brat:

EDIT: mitch - your bubs is probably :sleep: xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

when i lay on my side in bed she kicks out at the bed and down the courner of my belly by my hip bone, she seems to love to do it as i'm trying to sleep. She doesn't move to much during the day though only the odd few pokes it's more in the evenings that she gets active. It all seems to of happened so quickly, the last week or so she seems to have grown and got a lot stronger and i can feel her so much more. 

I'm going out to try to buy a ping pong ball after work to see if ican get her to kick it off my belly tonight, we tried with my OH guitar pick last night but it didn;t work, she managed to kick at it (or i moved it to wear i could see her kicking) but it didn't move it.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm so suprised that DH could feel it because the kicks were so light. DH is now even more convinced it's a girl because he said it felt like a little girly kick haha... so if we have a boy DH pretty much just called him a wuss. haha. I still have no idea what we're having, but only 2 weeks today until we find out!


----------



## mitchnorm

Three scans today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope we find out some :blue: and :pink: :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - do you not have anyyyyyyy inkling - just a gut feeling - as to what your having? xx


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm sure your DH will make some excuss for him if it is a boy, his son will be big and strong lol. hope the next two weeks fly by for you!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I really don't know what to think lol. At first I thought it was a boy mainly because I think we have a much higher chance of having a boy than a girl (no girl babies born in DH's family since his grandfather's sister). But in the last few months DH has sort of convinced me that it's a girl. So I'm really not sure. People at work think it's a boy because I'm only showing from the front, can't tell from the back which apparantly means boy. But my mom had two girls and said she carried just like me, couldn't tell from the back that she was pregnant. 

So really I'm not sure at all haha. I'm kinda secretly hoping for a girl but really as long as the baby is heathy I'll be happy either way.


----------



## LaRockera

Yeah, Xanthe seems to be moving after early afternoon and usually until midnight. Things that got her moving so far seem to be yogurt with banana slices and cranberry juice sometimes. Oh. And she moves every time I watch Two and a Half Men? :haha::shrug: She hasn't reacted much to soft Spanish rock or classical music, but Two and a Half Men does the trick?

LOL!


----------



## crowned

Aww, Joanna, that's awesome that your DH could feel it! Isn't it wonderful? I think I was more excited than my DH when he could feel it the first time. 

As for DTD, we're back to 2-3 a week, but not quite as frequent as before baby... that could be because we were trying for 6 months though, and doing it a LOT.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Crowned - my exact reaction! I started to laugh hysterically when DH felt the kick, I think it was because of his reaction and the fact that it confirmed that it really was the baby kicking! 

As for DTD, we only do it about once every week or 2 weeks simply because I just have no desire for it. I'm hoping that those crazy prego hormones kick in soon so DH isn't so deprived lol. I also find that even though I have lots more CM during the day than before I was pregnant, it's the exact opposite when we try to DTD. So it's quite unconfortable for me when we do DTD right now.


----------



## firsttimer1

okay im sorry its off topic..... but im going mad.... i NEEEEEED mcds chips. and OH has my car :cry:

seriously im so frustrated that im going :loopy:


----------



## littleANDlost

MCDs should so deliver!! Would make a bomb!


----------



## wondertwins

Yay! My lecture went perfectly so now I get to play! The topic I chose to speak about was really interesting (Bioethics, Law and Emerging Trends in Tissue Sample Collection and Use), so there was lots of group discussion and Q&A which always makes it better. (Have you seen the movie Gattaca? It was that kind of stuff.) The faculty and fellows enjoyed it.

I think my boys loved it too. They were tap dancing in my lower belly the entire time. It feels so sweet when they move. I love the fact it is something that I get to experience with my babies that nobody else will ever get to experience. As women, we are pretty remarkable creatures to grow little people in our wombs!

MrsCrow- Yikes about your bad dreams!!! The good news is: they were just dreams. Reality will be much better!!

Mitch- Regarding sex..... uhm, I guess I'm the opposite of you ladies. We've been having sex every chance we get because we know it's about to be physically impossible to DTD. It's already pretty exhausting for me, but I feel bad for DH, so I'm trying to be extra giving for now. My guess is that in about 1 month, we'll have to resort to snuggling because there will be no way we can get around my belly.

FT- Boo to your DH for saying no to Harrison. It's a really sweet name. I think I have DH convinced to let me give the boys Greek middle names. (He is opposed to any middle names). The way I got him to compromise is by letting him pick his favorite Greek name. So Baby A will likely be named K-i-n-d-e / M-a-x-i-m-o-s / Last Name. Now we just need to come up with a very bold God-Of-War-ish middle name for Baby B. :)

LaRockera & FT- I'm suddenly craving bananas with yogurt and McDonald's french fries. Weird combo, but yummm.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - I alone would keep mcds in business if they delivered! :cry: i cant stop thinking about the chips :cry:

wtwins - well done on your successful mornings work!!! x


----------



## crowned

L&L - McD's DOES deliver in some countries! In Korea, they have guys on scooters who bomb around town delivering McD orders!

Joanna, same problem for me, but a bit of lube fixes everything:blush:


----------



## littleANDlost

ok so how can i start a petition to get them to do it here??


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG. i could sooooooooooooo live in Korea right now :cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

And here, though it might be hard to get around on a scooter in the middle of the winter... and our food might be cold by then lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh and I just noticed, I'm a MANGO today! :)

and i've also just noticed that my front and belly is covered in crumbs lol... i've been absent mindedly eating chips (crisps) while I've been on the computer lol. Ugh I think I've got crumbs in my bra! lol


----------



## mitchnorm

McDs deliver in Dubai too....in fact everything gets dellvered in Dubai - its amazing. My friend lives over there - loves it. Off topic - but actually thinking our first big holiday may be to visit her there later next year...we'll see :winkwink:

I feel really bad about the lack of DTD in our house....to be fair if hubby actually tried it on, I would respond...however he doesnt probably because he is worried about hurting me or baby :dohh:. Maybe I should just jump on him this weekend (less knackered!) and stop the slide into no sex at all :nope:


----------



## wondertwins

mitchnorm said:


> Maybe I should just jump on him this weekend

LOL. :haha: You'll have to let us know how that goes. ;)


----------



## littleANDlost

Mitch- My OH never initiates it with us anymore, even though I&#8217;ve told him a million times I&#8217;m happy to do it he is still worried i won&#8217;t want to. So i have to jump him and make it very obvious I wont to! Bless him he doesn&#8217;t want me to think that I have to do it if I don&#8217;t want.


----------



## LaRockera

Wondertwins, I'm now craving fries, too! :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

PLEASE SIGN THIS FB LADIES....

it may bring me one step closer to my dream of Mcds fries... 

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=53312957047


----------



## littleANDlost

hahaha im at work and FB is blocked but will do it once i get home!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

my DH thinks ive lost the plot :( he doesnt understand that its what ''george'' wants....... not me ..... im the innocent victim in this..... im just a hijacked tummy :(


----------



## blessedmomma

i got to page 997 ladies:wacko: will have to catch up with all the rest of the pages later. have to get after a house now. hope everyone is doing great today!:hugs:

love the name ideas. so far we have our kids named...

alyana irene (pronounced alee-anna)
felicia nicole
peyton michael
jaxon keely (pronounced jackson)
nathon daniel

our girls all end in 'a' and our boys all end in 'on'. didnt plan on that, but realized it during our last pregnancy so our name for this little boy will end in 'on' like his brothers. funny thing is that im melissa and DH is jason, so we fit in there with the famiy tradition too:haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> PLEASE SIGN THIS FB LADIES....
> 
> it may bring me one step closer to my dream of Mcds fries...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=53312957047

Done! Although my preference is KFC (though admittedly fries are better at McDs)...I dont like their burgers and stuff :sick:


----------



## littleANDlost

wonder if i can make my OH beilive that he wants MCD's for tea tonight? hmmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - just say baby wants it... they cant deny baby ;)


----------



## littleANDlost

I use 'baby wants it' a lot though lol. 'Baby wants you to do the washing up tonight' is used all the time lol.

EDIT - actually i use the baby a lot, when ever it's any kind of disagreement I just tell him Im carrying his baby and will have to give birth to her so to shut up because that makes me right! opps


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> L&L - just say baby wants it... they cant deny baby ;)

This indeed works everytime and can never be overused. In fact my hubby has started to insist on somethings without me even bringing it up......I cannot do heavy cleaning cos the bleach in some cleaning stuff is not good for me :haha: and the fumes from decorating is not good either (though I want to join in with this one :haha:)

Basically use it while you can cos I bet you cant get away with it so much if we go on to have other babies :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh - then your VERY naughty l&l :rofl:

just had a sudden stingy pain in my lower tummy area..... hope its normal!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

baby does want it though, she's told me! lol


----------



## littleANDlost

FT i think most pains are normal while pregnant. as long as it's not very painful and goes off.


----------



## firsttimer1

it was sharp but lasted 2 seconds and is now gone. had it yesterday as well. its always low down so i *think* its to do with stretching. 

I can really tell today my uterus is JUST above my tummy button too - lots of grwoth happening i think :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

i think everyone gets all sorts of random pains and twinges, I'm still getting the nasty sharp pain at the bottom of my tummy on the right hand side every time I sneeze. Everyone has told me it's normal though.


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> baby does want it though, she's told me! lol

And we all know that little girls love their mummies more and therefore definately side with them in a disgreement :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## crowned

Oh! Ladies! I just saw this and thought of you..... click the link and scroll down to the fifth picture and tell me what looks familiar about that baby....

https://thepioneerwoman.com/blog/2011/11/the-rumor-in-the-back-of-the-pickup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thepioneerwoman+%28Confessions+of+a+Pioneer+Woman%29


----------



## mitchnorm

I get pulling pains most times that I pee and if I get up quickly :wacko:

Think its normal


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> Oh! Ladies! I just saw this and thought of you..... click the link and scroll down to the fifth picture and tell me what looks familiar about that baby....
> 
> https://thepioneerwoman.com/blog/2011/11/the-rumor-in-the-back-of-the-pickup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thepioneerwoman+%28Confessions+of+a+Pioneer+Woman%29

CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh no please dont say I am coming round to the pink idea :dohh:


----------



## MsCrow

Afternoon

Not been back long from the hospital and buying a.....tv stand....for the soon to be revitalised living room. 

The scan went well, the baby was still enough to do all the measurements. It helped to allow a medical student to observe as it meant the sonographer had to describe everything to her so we had an audio tour around the baby before she turned the screen round to explain it all to us. The baby spent most of the time holding its foot with it's bottom down towards my bladder and head near my belly button. The image below shows that, you can trace the leg round to its hand in front of its face. :cloud9:

Well, we are firmly staying team :yellow: as we asked not to be told. All I care about is that, as far as they could see, all is well. What a relief. I won't have any further scans, just midwife led care.

Glowstar, you're right, it is Tameside, you're there too? I don't think it was Ruth but she was very nice.
 



Attached Files:







scan021111-smaller.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> baby does want it though, she's told me! lol
> 
> And we all know that little girls love their mummies more and therefore definately side with them in a disgreement :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

you wish! girls always side with the daddies! :devil: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - my poodle outfit!!! oh nooooooo - thats ruined it for me now, wanted my LO to be the first... maybe it will be the first BOY to wear it! :rofl: :rofl:

crow - YAY! :dance: congrats for a healthy scan!!! can i have a gender guess or do you not want guesses?? xxx


----------



## crowned

FT, I thought you might recognize it!! It's somehow cuter on a real baby than the previously posted photo was though.... Also, I have to agree with you - little girls always side with their daddy (at least, I always did!)


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations MsCrow - great news and fab scan pic.

With regards girls and dads - yes I agree with you when they get older, daddies girls....but we'll just exploit it while we can :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

thats the good thing about THINKING im having a boy... at least he will side with me! mummys will never win when it comes to daddys and their daughters :( BOO! when i doooo have a girl im going to go out of my way to become her favourite :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

crowned said:


> Oh! Ladies! I just saw this and thought of you..... click the link and scroll down to the fifth picture and tell me what looks familiar about that baby....
> 
> https://thepioneerwoman.com/blog/2011/11/the-rumor-in-the-back-of-the-pickup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thepioneerwoman+%28Confessions+of+a+Pioneer+Woman%29

Work wont let me load it! What is it? What is it?

EDIT just read other posts! can;t wait to get home and look at it


----------



## littleANDlost

Congrats on the great scan MsCrow!! and on staying team :yellow: xx


----------



## firsttimer1

littleANDlost said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Oh! Ladies! I just saw this and thought of you..... click the link and scroll down to the fifth picture and tell me what looks familiar about that baby....
> 
> https://thepioneerwoman.com/blog/2011/11/the-rumor-in-the-back-of-the-pickup/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thepioneerwoman+%28Confessions+of+a+Pioneer+Woman%29
> 
> Work wont let me load it! What is it? What is it?
> 
> EDIT just read other posts! can;t wait to get home and look at itClick to expand...

its a cute kid wearing the pink poodle outfit!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> thats the good thing about THINKING im having a boy... at least he will side with me! mummys will never win when it comes to daddys and their daughters :( BOO! when i doooo have a girl im going to go out of my way to become her favourite :rofl:

Thats my plan with my little girl.....cant have both cats and the baby favouring hubby :nope:


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats on the good scan MsCrow! Baby looks great.

I agree with FT...it's boys who side with their mamas!!! :haha: :thumbup: But while they're still in the womb, I think it's safe to say that all babies are loyal to their mummy. Thus, saying "baby wants it" is brilliant. I've already warned DH that once they're a bit older, the boys (and their big brother) are going to gang up on DH whenever he tries to tease me. :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - just start early.... little bribes.... always say yes to mcds on saturdays.... slip them the odd £1 coin..... :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

FT guess away, I'm interested to see what people think. I personally have no clue. I love both the male and female names we've chosen and have no preference.

I'm a daddy's girl. My father's only child (two loved half brothers) but I try to spread my love carefully between both parents ;-)


----------



## firsttimer1

M.crow - im going......... :blue: !


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I thought Boy when I looked at the scan picture too MsCrow. I can't see any bits, just a thought when I saw it lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow - I think :pink:....I cant see any bits but the head shape looks similar to mine and other girl scans


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch can you re-post your scan pic? i cant find it.


----------



## mitchnorm

I scanned into laptop (two pics) - sorry they may come out small

edit - ooop they are small - original is top of page 925 (cant work out how to link) doh
 



Attached Files:







Baby Week 20.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmmmmm.

im sticking with :blue: for ms crows..... but i admit..... its got me stumped more than any other scans LOL


----------



## MsCrow

Hehe, sneaky baby, it wishes to stay an enigma until birth ;-)


----------



## firsttimer1

its annoying me as i keep changing my mind :rofl: march is going to be aggggggggggges to wait and find out LOL x


----------



## pristock230

Hey Ladies! SCAN DAY!!! WOO HOO (but inside I am really nervous).

got about another 5 hours to go don't know if I can hang on!!! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

pristock - it will be smashing! :dance:


----------



## citymouse

Yay for good scans!

Ft, you crack me up. I can't believe you found the willpower to stay team :yellow:. It reminds me of the kids in the marshmallow experiment. :rofl: 

As for DTD, um.... Nope. Not so much! I would have been willing a couple of weeks ago but DH was working late every night and there was no way I was going to wake up. Now I'll wait for my doctor appointments.

I'm trying not to obsess about it, but it's really stressing me out that my uterus is still so low. It's like 2-3 inches below my belly button! I'm feeling kicks and hearing a very strong heartbeat but my thoughts can't help but go to the worst places. I'm going to cut back on my walking until my Monday scan at the specialist's office. And try to drink gallons of water in case it's a fluid issue. It just seems like everyone else's uterus is at or right under their belly buttons. :cry:


----------



## x-amy-x

dont worry too much city.. i have absolutely no bump yet and my uterus is an inch or two below my belly button. Im quite tall tho xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah for the scans......

I agree Citymouse - how on earth is FT going to survive til March not knowing :haha:
Regards position of my uterus - I must admit I am pretty dumb cos I dont think I could tell you. Feels like a ball of hardness just below belly button ( and maybe top slightly above) but kicks come all over the place....mainly halfway between belly button and pubic area typically


----------



## lozza1uk

I "think" my uterus only moved up this week. Felt more kicks today i'm sure though.

I wish "it's for the baby" worked for me with my DH. All I get is "... if it comes out stupid it will be your fault!" So i'm nagged to eat heathily, exercise and get enough sleep. I just don't tell him about the sweets/cakes etc I do eat - but i'd never get away with a MacDonalds (although I last ate one about 5 years ago, don't mind the chips but dubious about the meat in the burgers!)

Those of you that did find out the sex, did you have an inkling? I genuinely don't have any feeling at all about what I might be having. I keep called it "he" but need to balance that with a "she" week so it's not a major shock if she turns out to be a girl!


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> Yay for good scans!
> 
> Ft, you crack me up. I can't believe you found the willpower to stay team :yellow:. It reminds me of the kids in the marshmallow experiment. :rofl:
> 
> As for DTD, um.... Nope. Not so much! I would have been willing a couple of weeks ago but DH was working late every night and there was no way I was going to wake up. Now I'll wait for my doctor appointments.
> 
> I'm trying not to obsess about it, but it's really stressing me out that my uterus is still so low. It's like 2-3 inches below my belly button! I'm feeling kicks and hearing a very strong heartbeat but my thoughts can't help but go to the worst places. I'm going to cut back on my walking until my Monday scan at the specialist's office. And try to drink gallons of water in case it's a fluid issue. It just seems like everyone else's uterus is at or right under their belly buttons. :cry:

OI!!! ...and what marshmellow experiment??? :winkwink:

ive got willpower.... i just pick and chose when to use it! :rofl: 

at 19 weeks your uterus should be an inch or two BELOW your tummy button.... i know mine was.. so you sound spot on??? its only this week ive noticed it by my tummy button really....

...so try not to worry :hugs:

i still only feel my bubs (unless its gas afterall haha) real low down xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - I had no clue what I was expecting before the scan.....loads of boys in our family, savoury cravings and no MS (listening to old wives tales) made me just presume boy...though I had no idea...no physical / psychic inclinations....and I turned out to be having a girl


----------



## x-amy-x

I thought i was having a girl... I've only ever been pregnant with girls and all pregnancies felt pretty much the same. I was right :)

xx


----------



## kate87

Hi ladies. Just found this post. Dont think my names on the due list. 

Were having a lil boy due 6th march. Only just starting to show and not had any symptoms. Thank god. I dont know how all u ladies have coped with morning sickness and cravings

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

kate - congrats on :blue: ive added you to first page xxx

ladies - im feeling baby!!! lots of little prods..... finally baby has appeared before 7pm and im SURE :) i think its cos he/she wants a mcds sooooooooooooo bad... or at least thats my story and im sticking to it :dance:

booking our xmas eve meal at local pub tonight..... christmas! yeh baby! xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

kate87 said:


> Hi ladies. Just found this post. Dont think my names on the due list.
> 
> Were having a lil boy due 6th march. Only just starting to show and not had any symptoms. Thank god. I dont know how all u ladies have coped with morning sickness and cravings
> 
> xxx

Hi Kate....our fantastic admin and thread creator, First timer, will I am sure add you to the front page. Congratulations on your little boy...you are helping to even up the numbers for boys :happydance:

Is it your first?

My first, 38 years old and I had no MS and very few symptoms (apart from tiredness early on) - a few of us on here didnt get so lucky.

Welcome - FYI this thread moves quickly hence 10000 posts.....good luck keeping up :haha::hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

:happydance: for baby movement.....now you will notice it all the time. Think mine even jabs intermittently when shes asleep :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ah nooooo - but now i have this random throbbing pain ''down below''.... just as i got excited grrrrr


----------



## citymouse

I don't know how to embed from Youtube, but here's the link: The Marshmallow Experiment

FT, I know exactly how you feel--that longing. I just remember the day I almost cried because I wanted a specific salad. DH thought I was insane. :hugs: I'd bring you McD's if I were closer. Although I'm not sure the supersize portions are still sold here. They got a lot of terrible publicity (as well they should have). They should just have "pregnant" portions.

Lozza, I thought I was having a girl, but maybe just because DH wanted one so badly!

Welcome, Kate! 

I have a new theory: that FT is only going to add people to the first page if they're team :blue:. :rofl: 

Thanks for all the (figurative) uterus support, ladies. I know I shouldn't worry, but I think it's all tied up to my anxiety about looking really pregnant but knowing that's not baby bump. I feel like a fraud any time I put on a piece of maternity clothes that makes me look like my belly is bump. So I've just been wearing really baggy stuff. 

I'm sure she'll pop when she's ready! But I am going to drink water by the bucketful, just to make sure she's got lots of cushion in there!


----------



## firsttimer1

ah citymouse, i know this experiment well - i studied psychology lol.... i thought it was some sort of pregnancy test :rofl:

YUP THATS ME! i would have been the kid scoffing the m'mellow as soon as the adult left the room.

ive no idea how im team :yellow: either!

40 mins till DH is home.... then the hard work of getting a mcds begins...... :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely scan pic MsCrow :cloud9:

Im guessing :blue:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> 40 mins till DH is home.... then the hard work of getting a mcds begins...... :rofl:

Get him to pick it up on the way home!!!! Bonus!! A little snacket before dinner mmmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

I WISH MITCH ... we live in the countryside rather than a built up area, and there isnt one on his route. But there is one in the opposite direction!!! So fear not.... i WILLLL have my chips :dance:

mitch did you paint your nursery tester pots yet? we havent yet but i cant wait :)


----------



## citymouse

Well, he might as well go out of his way while he's driving and not come home and try to get settled and then have to go out again, don't you think?


----------



## firsttimer1

you know....when you put it like that..... *picks up mobile*..... :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT, I've just noticed you've changed your status to "McDs fries addict" haha, you really are craving those fries lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse - exactly my point...its far more difficult to get them to go back out once they are in and settled.....CHIPS!!!! Mmmmm

FT - yep have done tester pots and already bought the paint. Woodwork, dado rail etc started and we are cracking on tonight. Want to finish this weekend. Have just ordered a narrow chest of drawers....with cotbed and nursing chair we are all done for furniture in that room:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, because if he won't agree, he'll dread coming home knowing that a disappointed wife will be awaiting him... keep us updated, FT!


----------



## lozza1uk

MrsCrow - brilliant scan picture, it's so clear!

Mitch - you are so organised! Have you gone for a cot bed rather than a cot? I think that's what I've decided to do- more expensive now but cheaper in long run. Where did u get furniture from? 

Ft - hooray for movement! Said it would come soon!


----------



## lozza1uk

Oh and in other news... Wearing the tights again today but I have them sussed now. Quite comfortable when worn properly!

And has anyone heard from Danielle recently? She's not been on for ages which is unusual, hope she's ok?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

im def going to do the mashmallow experiment on my child. they did on that programme 'child of our' time i think it is called with the babies born in the year 2000.

I have to share the slippers that my dear sister bought for the bambino today, they are the softest most gorgeous things i have ever seen and they have little rattles in too

here is a link 

https://www.johnlewis.com/231276558/Product.aspx

sooo cute, this babe is definately going to be spoilt!

got a free £5 mamas and papas voucher today with their brochure!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, those are so cute!

FT, I found the perfect coming-home outfit for your baby!

https://img502.imageshack.us/img502/6817/kgrhqfjke4ohbhhtbonurto.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

okay i made it to post 1009, still reading up. 

want to say all this before i forget....

on the peeing issue...i went to pee then came into the living room and sneezed and more pee came out???? where was it hiding lol:dohh:

i have green eyes and DH has very light blue eyes. as for our kids...we have 2 with blue eyes, 1 with green eyes, and 2 with brown eyes-so far. lots of my family either has blue or brown eyes and lots of DH family has either blue or green eyes. we also found out that blue eyes is actually a genetic mutation and brown eyes is a dominant gene :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mcds update: me and OH have drawn up a compromise.....

im having to eat a dinner full of veg etc BUT he is playing pool tonight (big game apparently) and on the way home he will either pick me up:

Loser chips e.g. small fries
winners chips e.g. large chips

and if im really lucky..... i might also get a victory milkshake!!!

:dance:

ps cupcake - they are lush! x


----------



## firsttimer1

CITYMOUSE - :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

best... outfit..... EVER!


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> I don't know how to embed from Youtube, but here's the link: The Marshmallow Experiment

I adore the little boy who practically snorts the marshmallow!!!! So funny!!!!

Lozza- Glad you to the tights figured out this time. However, it's not nearly as entertaining for us. :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse - that is brilliant!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

ok tmi... but you know when youve all been getting incread D/C? well now im getting it..... ew. 

why is pregnancy sooooo unpleasant :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

citymouse - that outfit is hilarious!


----------



## crowned

Citymouse, LOVED that outfit - totally appropriate for FT's McD fries child!
Blessed, it's true - blue eyes are a recessive gene and will probably be completely eradicated one day, along with blonde hair...


----------



## waula

i think its time for some more bump photo's laddies... come on... who's going to start us off? DH at the gym but I'll try and get some on here a bit later...feeling massive and getting back ache so going to do a bit of my yoga dvd...only the relaxation part hehe xxxx

oh and ft - i'm similarly mcd's mad but for me its all about the fillet of fish - i ate 3 yesterday oops!!!!!

xx


----------



## citymouse

Waula, you just convinced me that I need fish for lunch!


----------



## firsttimer1

waula, THREE???? your my hero.

i LOVE fillet of fish but they take longer to cook and im impatient LOL :rofl:

ok i will go and take my week 21 photo now..... :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

waula said:


> i think its time for some more bump photo's laddies... come on... who's going to start us off? DH at the gym but I'll try and get some on here a bit later...feeling massive and getting back ache so going to do a bit of my yoga dvd...only the relaxation part hehe xxxx

Okay, I'll start.... or did I already post this? I honestly cannot remember. I have a dangerous case of pregnancy brain. :wacko: Anyway.... if this is not new, sorry. :blush: 

This was yesterday at 19 weeks.

Edit to add: I swear my butt is the same size as my belly. Twin up front and twin round back?
 



Attached Files:







19.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins - that's exactly why I've not posted a photo yet. When I take one, you can't tell which way round I'm facing!!!! However, your bum is not the same size as your bump!


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins your figure is lovely!

ok here is mine. 

first pic is 10 weeks; 
second pic is today @21 weeks.... 
and last one is front on (feeling brave).

*please excuse the mess- it was laundry day :blush: *


----------



## wondertwins

LOL, Lozza. It may not be _exactly _the same size, but I sure wouldn't want to put it to a tape measure test for fear the results would be too embarrassing. Luckily, DH seems to dig it, but I'll be glad when it deflates a bit after these suckers are born. :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Gorgeous, FT. What a difference 11 weeks makes!


----------



## firsttimer1

i wanna see more bump piccies! :)


----------



## waula

well hello FT bump!!! wow looks LOVELY - and what a difference since week 11! WT - you look absolutely FAB!!!! i'm assuming twins grow at a similar rate to singles but just come a bit early when they run out of room??? this is what happens in cows anyway!! You're going to have an amazing bump :hugs: 
Any more???!! 

and yes, FT, I ordered 3 fillet of fishes at once. The lad on the check out kept looking in the car to see who else was there...I may have blamed the two extra one's on my dogs!!! Fat chance, back off dogs!!!! :blush: xxx


----------



## wondertwins

While we wait for more bump pics, go to the 2nd Tri forum and read the thread by Chasesmommy titled Most embarrassing moment ever. I literally have tears in my eyes from laughing so hard.


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks waula :smug:

wondertwins - if i had been that lady i would have just died of embarrassment :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Oh ladies seriously, i swear you post more every day!! :haha:

I missed a day as OH killed my laptop for the day :growlmad: I think there is about 25+ pages, and i'm never going to be able to catch up with that!!

Well, good news from me today :happydance:

OH and i have stopped arguing about names and managed to agree on one :woohoo:

More importantly, the MW has been and has cleared me for very light activity, so that means i can walk down to the park (slowly) and round the house, rather than having to stay sat down or lying down all the time, yayayayay! :dance: I'll still only be able to go out when there is someone else here though, as i'm not allowed to do stuff like carry the stroller up the stairs, so i'm still a bit stuck. Luckily i have people planned to come round every day at the moment, so i can get some help to stroll down to the local cafe for tea and cake :)

Also good is that OH had his head against my tummy last night, talking to bumpy, telling her we chose her name,and she kicked him in the head twice! :rofl:

Only bad thing is that i slipped in the kitchen as Roh had spilt some water, and hit the kitchen counter top edge with my tummy quite hard, it REALLY flippin' hurt! :cry: I went and lay back down after, it was so painful i was freaking a bit, but fortunately the MW was already planned to come an hour after, so i had it checked out with her. Everything is fine, although i think i might have a bruised bump :cry:

Hope everyone is ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - sorry about your fall hun :hugs: but great news otherwise xxx

COME ON LADIES - ME AND WONDERTWINS WANT SOME BUMP PHOTOS!!! ours are lonely :)


----------



## emera35

Right right, i'll get off my bum and take a bump picture then! :haha:


----------



## Widger

Can I just ask something please :blush:

WILL YOU LADDIES JUST POST ABOUT 5 PAGES A DAY?????? IT IS GETTING RIDICULOUS :rofl:

Seriously, do any of you have jobs? 
I went back to work today after last week half term and couldn't quite believe how many bloody pages I had to read.... mostly about McD's :rofl:

Anyway, through all of that I have to say congrats to Mrs Crow on a fantastic scan. Re: gender I have no idea?? I am so rubbish at guessing but will say boy as we need a few to even out the numbers :)

Emera - Great news you can do more now 

Mitch - YOu sound EXACTLY like me. Seriously, I'm wondering if my hubby has testicles down to his knees poor thing. I did think the other day I should do something about it but then I end up being ill, then my son is ill so think I'll wait till next week :rofl:

My little baby is now getting back to being himself again thankfully. This morning he woke up with a pretty dry nappy which was really worrying, although he did drink most of his milk and when I left him to go to work my mum said he started drinking some water too with Dioralyte so felt like he'd be ok. It was so hard leaving him though as he was draped across me. Poor thing.

P.S - Lovely bumps


----------



## Skadi

Here is my bump at exactly 19 weeks!



My fundal height is 21 cm... eep!


----------



## emera35

Oh my gods i'm flipping massive!!!! :shock: ('scuse the sexy nighty! :haha:)


https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN1887.jpg


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Widger! Maybe we should just spoiler all the posts that aren't of general interest. :rofl: I do have a job, it's just that my schedule is very fluid and involves a lot of checking BnB! 

Emera, sorry about your fall and your bruise. :(

Lovely bumps, laddies! FT, I see the fertility statue is still in the corner of your room.

AFM, trainer came over for a consultation. I have to get the okay from my doc next week and then I can start. She was asking me what exercises I did before I was pregnant and kept saying, "You can't do that... you can't do that... you can't do that..." I'm like, fine! We'll sit here for two hours a week and you can just give me a backrub. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

skadi and emera - :dance:

LOVE these bump photos!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi everyone....i was wondering when it was time for more bump.pics...mine looks very similatr to ft. Will get one sorted asap

Citymouse - love the fries outfit...though the kiddie do not look happy :haha:

Lozza - we bought our cotbed in Babies R Us....Shoreditch one...reduced from £200 to £100....its white but they do in other colours. Thought it was the best idea...save changing til little ones about 3-4 years ish.

Emera - sorry about your fall...but glad you feeling better...i must say it is difficult to catch up on here

I have been helping with painting and now pooped....come downstairs to chat to you and watch Frozen Planet.....loads of penguins :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

seriously UK ladies- channel 'sky living HD' you shud see this programme called 'junk food mums'.

they are feeding their kids THREE meals of MCDS a day..... omg. I hate to feel like im judging..... but.... im judging. 

I feel like a fraud seen as i only mcds chips once every 2 weeks (i just think about them every day..... *dream*....) :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

:haha:lol widger- i dont have a 'job' except my house and 5 kids and it takes all day to catch up :flower:

love the talk about baby wanting daddy to get food.... and daddy to do the cleaning around the house lol. i must admit, my babies have requested cravings- but hasnt asked for cleaning to be done. i have a feeling this baby will demand daddy to do some laundry or dishes soon :haha:

yay for great scans and i just know all our babies will be healthy! :hugs:

looooove the bump pics ladies!!! and must say my butt grows along with my tummy :blush: i will try to get one up tomorrow. i got 2 1/2 hrs sleep last night and am just too tired today.

ft- the swamp crotch actually plays a great roll in keeping you healthy for your pregnancy. even though baby is protected in its sac and plug is in the way, your va jay jay is not as acidic as it usually is when your not pregnant. the extra d/c is your bodies way of 'washing' out any germs or bactria so that you wont get infections like yeast, uti, bladder, etc.:kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - get that bump piccie up!!!!


----------



## Skadi

firsttimer1 said:


> seriously UK ladies- channel 'sky living HD' you shud see this programme called 'junk food mums'.
> 
> they are feeding their kids THREE meals of MCDS a day..... omg. I hate to feel like im judging..... but.... im judging.

OMG, why isn't that considered ABUSE? :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

it should be! they asked this three yr old what they want for dinner and he said ''maccy donalds''.

im going to try really hard to not let my kids know fast food even exists for as long as possible! and if that fails then it will be occassional... but not a ''treat''. This programme is honestly awful. :nope:


----------



## citymouse

"It's horrible abuse!" said FT, with french fries spilling out of her mouth.

;)

No, I know what you mean. Overweight children are kind of a trigger for me. It makes me sad. Whenever my sister's kids go to stay with their grandmas, they end up gaining so much weight--which is really awful, because fat cells don't go away! So once you've gotten a kid a belly, s/he's always going to be fighting that belly fat.

On Halloween, we heard a mom say something snarky to her overweight son about how if they kept walking he'd lose weight. We were like, WTF? He didn't buy the junk food for himself!


----------



## Skadi

When I was a kid, we got McDonalds once a year - on the drive to go camping. That was it. lol


----------



## citymouse

My mom always gave me junk food. It really annoys me now, because she used it as our treat on nights when we hung out (I lived with my dad) and now I have huge emotional eating issues. 

Luckily I was a manically active child so I didn't pile on the pounds... back then, at least!


----------



## firsttimer1

honestly its SOOOOOO bad. Im sooo not against junk food now and again (OBVIOUSLY) but every day - esp for children - is just OTT.

anyway..... look at all these cure christmas outfits in my pregnancy mag..... just the right size for christmas 2012 ;)

my fav is the christmas pudding!

it will be ME reported for child abuse at this rate! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

''there is nothing wrong with curves... marilyn munroe had curves....''

yes. but your *SIZE 37*!!!! 

ok ok rant over.


----------



## mitchnorm

here you go....
Sideways again...doh
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111102-00026.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 10









IMG-20111102-00028.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - great bump!!! can u see the progress now? :dance: also - is that a tatoo on your tummy.....? near the trouser hem?


----------



## blessedmomma

my kids are used to eating home made. we cant afford to eat out too much with 5 kids so it really is an occasional thing. every time we do eat out i cant help but think we could have bought two or three dinners and made them at home for the price we pay :(


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - great bump!!! can u see the progress now? :dance: also - is that a tatoo on your tummy.....? near the trouser hem?

Definately a bump there...getting bigger by the day it seems.

Yeah had it done when i was 34....my only one. Had wanted one for a while but didnt want any old thing.....its the hibicus flower...state flower of Hawaii. I have been there twice and love it and love the flower...its blue. No regrets..though unsure what it will look like at 9 months :haha:


----------



## Widger

I can't stand programmes like that FT. Why on earth would you admit to it, let alone appear on tv!!!

I must get bump pic up. 
My tummy is defo bigger this time round than last.


----------



## lhamil88

hi guys ..i try to keep up but i'm gunna have to give up for today...from what i have read...

i've felt lil man moving for maybe the last 2 weeks but this is my seccond so i know what it feels like if you know what i mean

and on the subject of this being my second apparently i'm not gunna see the midwife again till i'm 34 weeks...i got a GTT at 24 weeks so appaerently i don't get to see the MW ...but...when the hell do i get my results from the GTT and when do i book on for classes?!

someone mentioned not buying cloths beause they don't know how big baby will be?...my advice...buy all 0-3 onwards, i got a shed load of spanking new newborn and 1month stuff for jack that normally cover from 5lb- 8lb....jack was 9lb6oz so didn't fit in any of them.

and as for the junk-food stuff (i know i'm prob gunna make myself sound horrid but) my 2yr old knows what macd's is...beause we go swimming every week and when we come out we go so i can have a milkshake and he has a OJ...prob 1 week out of 4 we'll have a burger on the way home


----------



## Glowstar

Loving the bump pics :happydance::happydance: amazing to see the progression in everyone.

I mentioned swamp crotch to OH and since then he's never been 'down town'...I wonder why :shrug: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Here's my 19 weeks bump pics...think the paw prints on my tattoo are going to end up elephant prints :wacko:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000231.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000230.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i love tatoos. I have a gecko on the base of my spine which i love (and means something to me) and also a stupid one on my shoulder which i hope to have changed soon - into an egyptian ankh (Egyptology is my hobby).

widger - i may have to stop watching in a mo as watching a two year old swear is pretty uncomfortable!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - great bump!!! i literally love seeing everyones progression :dance:

leanne - thanks for the baby clothes advice :hugs:

EDIT: mitch and glow - will your tatoos on your tummy ''stretch''?


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah mine has massively! :nope: the 'VS' (logo for Capricorn) is prob at least doubled in size :wacko:

Just hope it all goes back after. Not sure my 40 year old skin will do as it's told though :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Leanne - it was me who mentioned clothing sizes...thanks :thumbup:

Glowstar - excellent bump :happydance:

FT - i am guessing the tattoo will stretch...never been pregnant before so unsure what the effect till be :wacko:.......anyone? Glow - did you have tattoo last time round? 

Any sign of newfie and pristock? Doing my sums i think pristock should be done....though newfie mentioned about a long journey and shopping afterwards


----------



## citymouse

Great bump, Glowstar!


----------



## lhamil88

i dunno about a tat but i have a big ugly scar from a belly button piercing i had before i fell pregnant with jack..anyone else have that problem?


----------



## firsttimer1

i think newfie and pris will be a while :(

mitch and glow - you should take pics of your tatoos progression too :) i think they will just go bk to normal afterwards xxx


----------



## Glowstar

No Mitch I didn't. I didn't get mine done until I was 38. Mine goes right round to my Bikini line. It's def growing...ALOT!!


----------



## firsttimer1

lhamil88 said:


> i dunno about a tat but i have a big ugly scar from a belly button piercing i had before i fell pregnant with jack..anyone else have that problem?

ME! you can see it on my bump pic a couple of pages back. They put a tummy bar in which contained nickel - something im allergic too and thought i had said NOT to use. The result is that scar.

Mind you i never notice it - but might if it starts to stretch! I also have an appendix scar - but thats from when i was 15.... so not sure that will change?

has anyone got stretch marks on tummy yet? ive not got any..... yet. But i always had some at top of my legs anyway LOL!


----------



## newfielady

Okay ladies, I'm only on page 114. so I'll post first and catch up later.
The scan went amazing! She got all the measurements the first time, and they were kicking me to pieces. It was so amazing! :blush: She showed us the baby putting his thumb in his mouth, or well trying. Looked like he got fed up because he put his head back and had his mouth open like he was crying. :haha: I am saying he because when she flicked down to show us his legs (which were all curled up) and then he stretched out his legs right quick and we _think_ we saw his nuts. :rofl: And he was pulling on his toes. One of the pics you can see his feet up in the air.
 



Attached Files:







19weeks3days 001.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7









19weeks3days 006.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## citymouse

I don't have any tattoos or belly button piercings, but I am worried (only mildly, LOL) about my belly button. It's a really deep innie and I don't think it will be happy about being flipped inside out.


----------



## mitchnorm

I am wondering when i need to take my belly button piercing out?? :thumbup: My belly button hasnt popped out yet....not sure if i should wait a little longer. I have seen pregnancy plastic ones but i wonder if they'll tear skin....mmmmmm. Some ladies have said that they just took it out and put back in afterwarda...have had hole there for 8 years so shouldnt heal immediately


----------



## emera35

FT i have a fun crazy paving type stretch mark effect going on! :haha: Combination of ones from puberty, last time round, and then special new ones from this time! :dance: :nope: Mind you i've gotten alot bigger much quicker this time, so i dread to think whats going to happen!


----------



## citymouse

Lovely, Newfie! Are you specifically hoping for a boy or girl, or no preference?


----------



## emera35

Citymouse - I have a serious innie and it never did pop out :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Well here's a pic the day I got it done.....excuse the stretch mark :wacko: and it looks a bit angry!! I think you can see from this it has really started to stretch. Also here's a pic of my OH...who has green eyes FT!!! I have blue so not sure what our wee boy will be!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/SSA50322.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/P1010073.jpg


----------



## Widger

Fab pics Newfie - glad all went well xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey congratulations newfie....you keep saying 'he' ...did you find out???? :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Aww, lovely pictures Newfie, i like the one where you can see the foot too! Awww! :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

Beautiful clear pics Newfie...glad it all went well :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## lhamil88

mitchnorm said:


> I am wondering when i need to take my belly button piercing out?? :thumbup: My belly button hasnt popped out yet....not sure if i should wait a little longer. I have seen pregnancy plastic ones but i wonder if they'll tear skin....mmmmmm. Some ladies have said that they just took it out and put back in afterwarda...have had hole there for 8 years so shouldnt heal immediately

my sister in-law took hers out when bump was just about showing and had a weekle ritual of taking her bump photo and putting the bar back in for an hour or so while she wrote in her blog then out again...it worked she has no scaring or movement on it at all


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - so are you team :blue: ? congrats on a great scan!

Cmourse - i have a really deep tummy button too - was actually examining it today haha. . . do all buttons ''pop''? oops - emera just answered that... thanks :)

Glow - omg your oh looks just like my cousin in ireland Brendan; honestly its uncanny! x


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> newfie - so are you team :blue: ? congrats on a great scan!
> 
> Cmourse - i have a really deep tummy button too - was actually examining it today haha. . . do all buttons ''pop''? oops - emera just answered that... thanks :)
> 
> Glow - omg your oh looks just like my cousin in ireland Brendan; honestly its uncanny! x

Really!!! well they say everyone has a double don't they!!! I actually prefer him with his hair a bit longer he's in the process of trying to grow it back to the way it used to be:
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/74971786A.jpg


----------



## newfielady

We are thinking about getting a gender scan now to be sure. Like I said, he gave us a quick flash and the both of us though for sure we see two little balls. The tech flicked off it again right quick, as she's not allowed to tell in that hospital.


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfie - shame they couldnt tell you...thereare a few hospitals in uk that have that policy too for religious reasons


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - honestly its sooooooooooooooooooooo uncanny! very handsome hubby you have :)

newfie - so i will keep you as.... er.... were you down as :yellow: ? will check now.... if so i will kp you as yellow for now. if blank i will kp it blank for now :)


----------



## mitchnorm

You have as both ft...i was a bit confused...although thats easily done :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

okay - newfie for now your down as :yellow:

xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Ok my lovely laddies....i am off to bed perhaps with a cup of tea mmmmmm

Night :sleep:


----------



## waula

right here goes...
1st one is at 15 weeks... next two are today eeeek xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0717.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









photo21+2.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5









photo21+2side.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lhamil88

right behind you mitch ..night all xx


----------



## citymouse

Good night, lads!

Newfie, why was I thinking you've been :pink: for a few weeks? I guess I'm delusional.

Okay, I have to get some work done, now that you're all hitting the hay.


----------



## Glowstar

That's an impressive bump Waula!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*WAULA - a.m.a.z.i.n.g bump!!!!!*

guess what laddies.... my LARGE winners fries are on their way!

whoop whoop! :dance:


----------



## wondertwins

Great bumps, laddies! I'm glad you decided to play along!

Glowie- LOL. I nearly choked reading your swamp crotch / downtown situation. :haha: Also... hubba hubba, your OH is quite a looker. I think we should mandate that all Glowie bump pics are accompanied by a little OH eye candy too. ;) 

C'mouse- You're not delusional. You're pregnant. There is a difference.

Edit to add: congrats on the great scan Newfie! I meant to say that originally, but Glowie's OH had me all distracted. ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

haha maybe we should all post OH photos.... thats one realm we havent explored LOL x :rofl: x maybe thats a topic for tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

wondertwins said:


> Great bumps, laddies! I'm glad you decided to play along!
> 
> Glowie- LOL. I nearly choked reading your swamp crotch / downtown situation. :haha: Also... hubba hubba, your OH is quite a looker. I think we should mandate that all Glowie bump pics are accompanied by a little OH eye candy too. ;)
> 
> C'mouse- You're not delusional. You're pregnant. There is a difference.
> 
> Edit to add: congrats on the great scan Newfie! I meant to say that originally, but Glowie's OH had me all distracted. ;)

:rofl: I did mention to him this morning after my bath that my 'swamp crotch' was all gone so feel free to wander down town but he was having none of it...think I've mentally scarred him for life :rofl:

I consider myself to be very lucky because he is extremely handsome but is also very shy and really has no CLUE how handsome he is....he really is a sweetheart (most of the time) and keeps me young as he's only 32 and I'm almost 41 :shock: :blush:


----------



## wondertwins

*making note to self. NEVER use the words "swamp crotch" in presence of DH* Whew I'm glad I got that sorted.

Your honey sounds like a sweetheart, but I bet he's the one who feels lucky. :hugs:


----------



## waula

i literally cannot cope with the term swamp crotch. its the most mortifying term i've ever come across!!!!! it is so incredibly accurate - jeez what are we like!! and WT - i'm with you, there are some things that DH needn't know... 
not many kicks for me today but lots of stretching around ribs, hmmm...think i prefer kicks...xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Instead of "swamp crotch," how about "bountiful ladyfountain"?


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Instead of "swamp crotch," how about "bountiful ladyfountain"?

I think OH still might object but LOL LOL LOL. :haha: :haha: LOL.

You're killing me here.


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> Instead of "swamp crotch," how about "bountiful ladyfountain"?

Oh Gods!!! :sick:

On that image i'll go to bed! :argh:


----------



## newfielady

haha. You ladies are too much.
Yup ft you can leave me :yellow: for now. :D
Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. The baby is right up under my ribs today so I'm pretty uncomfortable. :wacko:


----------



## pristock230

Hey ladies!! Sorry I am so late! After my scan we stopped at my mom and dads and then I had to make a shopping trip! :)

Scan went well baby was moving all over the place while she was taking the measurements; then when she was poking around for the good pics she could give us baby wouldn't really cooperate much! she poked and poked to get baby to move but baby wasn't really budging anymore. When she flipped to see 4D baby was turned around so we could only see the ear and a cheek!!!!AHHHHHHH

In the begining baby was not show to the bits!!! we are team................................



:blue:


I will try to load some pics tomorrow when I am at work cause tonight I am beat and me and DH want to curl up to watch a movie. Lets just say I have a few pics of his man hood! lol!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Yay! Congrats, pristock! :dance: :blue: :dance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congrats on more successful scans!! 

I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going!! Everyone tells me it drags but I am 21 weeks today!! Into the second half of it!! Time really is flying!! I'm starting to freak a little that the baby will be here soon ha ha!


----------



## citymouse

Happy Thursday!

I had lots and lots of real kicks tonight! It was like a breakthrough. I could feel little pokes against my hand when it was on my belly. :cloud9: And then I got an elbow or something during dinner.


----------



## Glowstar

Ha ha @ citymouse!!! I love bountiful lady fountain...or well watered lady garden?
:rofl:

Yeah for team blue Pristock!!! Xxx

And also yay for everyone feeling kicks. My wee guy is either really sleepy or just plain lazy! Felt nothing yesterday :-( I've felt a few wiggles at night the last few days but this anterior placenta is starting to pee me off!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning - happy thursday everyone! and very happy thursday to me because i get paid today! yay

so glad i missed the chat about swamp crotch - sounds delightful.

lovely bump pics too i will try and put one up tonight

is everyone else having a clothing crisis? i literally do not have enough clothes for 5 days worth of work wear so today i am wearing a long maternity toop, leggings (!!) and pumps to work. i work in avery professional career so god knows what everyone is going to think but at least its not jeans which was my other choice.....

i will have to tell my secretaries that im not seeing any unexpected clients today

im off to london next week so i will buy some more maternity clothes!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning Ladies

Mrs Cupcake Im now exactly the same, yesterday i tried to get away with a cheap maternity summer dress i got from Dotty P's thats yellow and flowery with a black cardie tights and pumps, I got a few 'you look nice' comments which obviously meant, nice but not meant for work' lol. I don't really care anymore what people think, the top i have on today keeps rising up but luckily i have on my mat trousers which cover my bump. 

With the whole tattoo/[piercing thing, Ive had to take my belly button piecing out, I used to have a flat toned tummy from years of doing gym but my belly button is now poking out from the bump!! not quite popped as such but is definitely out, when Im next on the laptop at home I'll post a pic to show you all, the two holes from the piercing are both stretched and flat on my belly now. My Tats are doing ok though, i have two on my belly, a fairy on my hip and a large sweeping one that starts on my ribs in line with my bobs and comes all around to my belly. That one is starting to stretch a little and one star looks deformed slightly now but my fairy, though looking bigger, looks fine. I spoke to my tattoo artist who has done all my tats (i have 7) and she has said that she can fix what ever the bump does to them as long as they dont get covered in stretch marks! So fingers crossed they wont cover them to much.


----------



## littleANDlost

OHHH OHHH OHHHH my little baby ticker has moved to the next picture!!!!!! I'm on the 6th one :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Good morning!

*Pristock* - Congrats on your :blue: bump! Is your daughter excited?
*Newfie* - Congrats on a great scan! How annoying they won't tell you if you want to know.

*Glow* - I've got an anterior placenta and started to feel kicks on Monday. I now know when they're about to come, it feels like an enormous bubble is rising in my stomach, then i get a few kicks a minute later. I presume the bubble is the baby waking up and moving round to a position i can feel the kicks?

*FT* - glad you finally got your McDonalds fries! I nearly caved at Euston and bought burger king chips, but went for an M&S pasta salad instead :smug:(mainly because the chips would have been cold when i actually got round to eating them!)

Happy Newfruiting Thursday people - i guess that means some people are on 23 weeks now? :thumbup: I'm pretty sure i'm -2 on Citymouse's chart.

Having new carpets fitted this afternoon after years of wooden floors. Can't wait for the added warmth and to be able to sit on the floor! Soending can then turn to the baby!


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations on your boy bump Pristock :)

Congratulations too on your (possibly blue but yellow for now) successful scan Newfie :)

I am still laughing about the Swampcrotchisms.

Shall see if I can work up to a photo later.


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING!*

i went to :sleep: just before all the 'swamp crotch' talk... thank the lord! :)

*pristock* - CONGRATS on a :blue: bump! so is that one of each now u lucky thing? xxx

*Lozza* - yer yer with your smug salad face :rofl: By the time i got my chips they were cold.... so it hasnt totally quenched my craving for them... :( but its done enoguh :) YAY for new carpets.... i LOVVVEEE new carpet smell. Can i come over when they are done? ;) YUM.

Im going to put small cinammon logs around the house soon (discretely hidden)... its the smell of christmas!

*Crow* - a photo later would be smashing :)

I used the doppler this morning because i felt like it - found bubs straight away and then WOLLOP - s/he kicked me and tried to move away... so i turned it off. At least i know the lazy monster munch is ok in there!! 

Im actually going to....shock horror... CLEAN today! :rofl: Ive taken tomo off in time owing but ive decided its a 2 day job..... a proper clean up. Under beds, on top of cupboards..... perhaps im nesting but i dont think so. I think things have just got THAT bad. :rofl:

so i will sign on later laddies.... happy chatting! xxxx

PS. congrats to all new fruits XxX


----------



## lozza1uk

Pop round any time! I need to buy some biscuits actually for the fitters, as a bribe for moving the furniture DH won't let me help with!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!!!!!!!


Congrats Pristock on your blue bump....saw on FB last night before crashing out :happydance:

Waula - Fab bump......you definately are top of the Bump Scale of excellence:thumbup:

FT - glad you got your fries but :nope: cos they were cold....hubby needs to drive faster next time :haha:

Citymouse - bountiful ladyfountain :rofl:

Have I got news......mmm not really. But need to spill something...is anyone else having a real pregnancy / general downer today? I am having a bad day......usually this time of year (for last 2 years) I have been heading off to Dubai to stay with my best friend and have a wild, booze time, girls only....obviously not going this year and feel I am missing out :cry:. Also fireworks now planned for Thorpe Park this weekend and its £30 to get in!!! Ok cos you get you use all the rides.....but guess who cant join in that fun :cry:
Really want to have a lovely cozy night in with a whole bottle of red wine (maybe share some with hubby) but cant :nope:.....half a glass and I fel guilty.

I suppose I am having a 'am I doing the right thing' day - too late I know....its happening - I am just thinking of all the things I am giving up, how things are going to change....I dont have alot of friends who I would really hang out with who have children either. I am turning into a mum and dont think I like it. :cry:

Please dont think I am being ungrateful....but I just want it to be here now so I can get on with it and not think like this.....I also hate my job and would do anything to be able to finish tomorrow!!!! 

Sorry for the venting.....depression and downright self wallowing....I thought one of two of you may have some words of wisdom or sympathise with some of hos I am feeling....I cannot seem to be happy all the time today x x


----------



## pristock230

lozza - my daughter is thrilled, she was so happy when the tech said boy, she was like I'm going to have a brother. We were really worried how she was going to handle it as she has said since we told her she wanted a little sister. So needless so say we were over the moon when she handled it the way she did!

1st timer - yes one of each for me now!!! :)


----------



## x-amy-x

Pristock - congrats on your baby boy :D

Mitch... just want to send you some :hugs: pregnancy hormones can make everything feel so much worse sometimes 

xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

So can I just say 24 weeks can not come soon enough! I woke up this morning feeling not quite right and with a headache.. Took it easy but tried to get on with it. Tonight I've had some really sharp pain on the lower right side of my uterus.. I was really freaking out as it was only every now and then but would almost knock me down with how strong it was!! Finally after laying down I felt baby kicking away so knew he was fine. I have however rang my mum and told her just incase it gets worse just So she knows what's going on. Hate being alone when something scary happens! Wish hubby didn't work away :(

Being 24 weeks will help ease my mind when something like this happens next time.. But hopefully there won't be a next time.. And hopefully this pain stops soon..


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch,

I'm not the best advice giver in the world, but here goes anyway..

I think what you're feeling is normal. What we're going through as first time parents is life changing, and we've no idea what's on the other side. I have real moments of "oh god, what have I done". I'm an enternal optimist, so assume it will all be fine - really I'm just sticking my head in the sand.

I suppose it's fear of the unknown, and self doubt creeping in. As you said, it's too late to do anything about it now and I guess all parents must have felt like this first time round, but if everyone gave in to those feelings, no-one would have children. Everyone you meet who is a parent says it's the best thing ever. My DH is a natural pessimist and assumes they're all lying, but literally everyone says it to him and last night he found out one of his close friends is expecting. They're the least likely parents ever - both in their 30's but still live like students working half the year and spending the winter in SE Asia, smoking a lot of drugs. Hmm, seem to have gone off on a tangent.

Anyway, I guess what i'm trying to say is it's normal to be terrified, my advice would be to keep yourself busy and focus on the exciting things like decorating the nursery and buying stuff! You're bound to have some happy days and a few days like this - pregnancy hormones make everything seem more extreme!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i had a real downer earlier this week; i think its the hormones :( you will pick up soon hun. Have a look at some really cute baby stuff and remind yourself of why you cant have too much wine etc :) and stop feeling guilty about your weekly treat... its NOT doing any harm, you know that :hugs: 
In terms of Thorpe park - do you live near there? Im from slough so thorpe park wasnt very far from me at all.... i love it. there are SOME rides you can go on... just not the big ones. But bring a cool camera and get some awesome photos of your OH /friends. You will love it anyway! :) Have you got the £ to take a short ''babymoon'' with your OH somewhere? Maybe you just need a short break?? I know it wont be Dubai but there are some awesome deals on short breaks pre-christmas - both in UK (like spa ones) and europe (venice, rome, etc). 

I have to admit i read an article yesterday that sd you shudnt drink at all wehen breastfeeding and that gave me a :brat: moment.... i know it sounds selfish but I WILL be having a drink following the birth.. a cool, crisp champage. I will just have to express ahead of feeding time! :rofl: Mmmmmm champagne....... we have soooo much of it following our wedding in June... and i got my BFP in july so ive never been able to have any! LOL

Pristock - i hope im as lucky as you one day to have a :blue: AND a :pink: :dance:

so my cleaning hasnt started..... work got in the damn way :rofl: but im off to start now! BOO!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

wouldluvabub said:


> So can I just say 24 weeks can not come soon enough! I woke up this morning feeling not quite right and with a headache.. Took it easy but tried to get on with it. Tonight I've had some really sharp pain on the lower right side of my uterus.. I was really freaking out as it was only every now and then but would almost knock me down with how strong it was!! Finally after laying down I felt baby kicking away so knew he was fine. I have however rang my mum and told her just incase it gets worse just So she knows what's going on. Hate being alone when something scary happens! Wish hubby didn't work away :(

hun ive been getting those sharp pains too - mine tend to be more down on the left. I went on second tri and it seems to be common from 20 weeks.... i know its hard, but try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Mitch- I had a bad day today too, apart from feeling sick I had a day where I felt really fat and frumpy and my clothes are not fitting (should consider myself lucky as I am 21 weeks and still wearing my normal clothes) but as I was complaining to hubby who was home earlier but gone now he said 'your 21 weeks pregnant you look cute, not fat' then all of a sudden I was like omg.. Were having a baby in 19 weeks.. Were going to be parents.. Maybe I'm not ready for this!! Then I started to get upset.. I think this is my first hormonal day as not long after all that I was yelling a hubby, he did deserve it though he was being rude to me.. But I've had such a rush of emotions all at once.. I finally just put it all outta my head and now I'm trying to relax hoping it will be better tomorrow...

Try not to stress.. Hopfully you will feel better tomorrow!


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> So can I just say 24 weeks can not come soon enough! I woke up this morning feeling not quite right and with a headache.. Took it easy but tried to get on with it. Tonight I've had some really sharp pain on the lower right side of my uterus.. I was really freaking out as it was only every now and then but would almost knock me down with how strong it was!! Finally after laying down I felt baby kicking away so knew he was fine. I have however rang my mum and told her just incase it gets worse just So she knows what's going on. Hate being alone when something scary happens! Wish hubby didn't work away :(
> 
> hun ive been getting those sharp pains too - mine tend to be more down on the left. I went on second tri and it seems to be common from 20 weeks.... i know its hard, but try not to worry :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, I've been trying to stay calm but it's a really bad pain and nothing like ligaments.. I'm telling myself as long as baby is still moving, there not getting any worse and there is no spotting that it's all fine.. I do feel better now that I've spoken to my mum. Just feel a bit more secure!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I haven't had an alcoholic drink in 23 months !!!! I wanted too but I couldn't express any milk to give myself a night off and refused to give formula just so that I could have a drink. I turn 30 on New Years Day and still won't have a drink! TBH I don't miss it anymore &#58373;


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Regarding the what have I done and how my life is going to change - I was exactally the same. I had a very good job and most of my friends are also childless professionals but I have met some lovely new mummy friends which has helped loads. These feelings are completely normal. Xxx


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. I've had a good run of emotions/hormones lately. (Thanks, in part, to the entertainment I get here. :haha:) But it has not always been that way. For me, it was not a matter of not being ready for kids, but rather, being done with kids. My DS will be 12 when the babies are born, and I really enjoyed my old life and the freedom it provided me. With the twins coming, I have to give up a lot of that freedom for awhile -- some of the freedoms are big (related to career) and some of them are more personal (related to traveling and wine drinking). So there are definitely moments where I freak out about that. However, I also know that having a child is the most magical thing a woman can experience. It's seriously incredible. 

And although it seems like a big deal right now, it really won't be all that long before baby becomes a part of your life rather than taking it over. The benefits and love you'll experience from the blessing of having your family will completely take over. In the meantime.... FT's suggestion is a good one: go look at lots of cute baby stuff. That works for me every time! :)

Wouldluv- Take care! And if it doesn't start feeling better, call your doctor. Glad your LO is moving around though. :) Sorry you're alone right now. Can your mum come over to hang out with you for awhile?


----------



## em2656

Hiya

Ok so first of all I am blaming you all for the fact that I haven't yet started any work today, as it has taken me almost 2 hours to catch up! lol

Mitch - Sending you a (((big hug))), what you are feeling is completely normal. Becoming a parent is scary as sh*t! But sooooooooo worth it xxx

Mscrow - my hubby was reading over my shoulder when I read your last post about swamp crotch (btw he has also avoided me like the plague since I told him about this, lol def scarred for life!), he was all quiet and then virtually jumped up saying OMG! 
I had no idea why. He then went on about it being way too much and so unnecessary. He didn't realise your reference to taking a photo later was about your bump!!! Hahahahahahahahahaha I laughed to much I pee'd a little too lol.
Common sense just isn't that common lol

Congratulations on all the wonderful scans with and without gender details and you all have such beautiful bumps too.

Afm - well we're 20 weeks today! woop woop, half way there already!
I'm generally feeling ok I guess, getting little flutters still, but no big kicks and def nothing that hubby could feel. I'm sure it wont be long though
We've got our 2nd 20 week scan today at 4pm and I'm really anxious about it tbh. They nee d to measure her face again as she was hiding it last time, but that's fine, it's the whole placenta thing that's freaking me out a bit.
To recap, at the scan a week ago it was completely covering the cervix, however my bladder wasn't very full and so they want to rescan me with a very full bladder to see it that shifts it at all.
I know I just need to wait and see, but just dreading being told it's no different as the implications can be huge.
As well as it becoming a high risk pregnancy with rick of placenta rupture, bleeding etc, but even assuming we're both fine in that way, it can mean anything from taking it easy to being admitted from as early as 34 weeks for complete bed rest! I have 3 kids and am self employed and my hubby works nights. So it would dramatically effect both of our working situations. At the very least it would mean having a c-section, I've had one before and it's just the recovery time again would put me out of action, aaarrrggghh!!! Ok I'm stressing out!

Sorry to vent girls, I'm not normally a worrier at all, I'm so laid back, I'm virually horizontal, but just cant help it :(

Emma xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Not having a drink? Well sod that quite frankly. I may be a less than perfect mother in the future but occasionally, veerrrry occasionally I will express enough just to have a glass! I figure a happy mother is better than one that feels like she's missing out. BTW no judgement Lozza as I think you sound like a cool mother. :flower: I am just railing against change.

I hear you all on the blues and concerns thing. Mitch, I have days when I don't even like to share or admit that I'm pregnant at all. In fact I hate it! I'm not a sharing, go all melty and happy kind of woman and never will be but my usual approach to life is also a cover for how many misgivings I have and difficulty reconciling how the future will be and what I will be like. I don't have these feelings every day, just sometimes. Don't feel bad, please. :hugs:

Wouldluv, hope you can settle down, ride through this and that the pains just go away! I hear you though on the need to share it with your mum. Just makes this feel less scary. My parents are miles away. It breaks my heart.

Thinking of you today Emma!

OK, here's a progress shot...
 



Attached Files:







progressionweb.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wondertwins

MsCrow- Your bump is rounding out. :) Looks great. 

Em- So your hubby thinks we're part of a porn site? :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

MsCrow said:


> Not having a drink? Well sod that quite frankly. I may be a less than perfect mother in the future but occasionally, veerrrry occasionally I will express enough just to have a glass! I figure a happy mother is better than one that feels like she's missing out. BTW no judgement Lozza as I think you sound like a cool mother. :flower: I am just railing against change.
> 
> I hear you all on the blues and concerns thing. Mitch, I have days when I don't even like to share or admit that I'm pregnant at all. In fact I hate it! I'm not a sharing, go all melty and happy kind of woman and never will be but my usual approach to life is also a cover for how many misgivings I have and difficulty reconciling how the future will be and what I will be like. I don't have these feelings every day, just sometimes. Don't feel bad, please. :hugs:
> 
> Wouldluv, hope you can settle down, ride through this and that the pains just go away! I hear you though on the need to share it with your mum. Just makes this feel less scary. My parents are miles away. It breaks my heart.
> 
> Thinking of you today Emma!
> 
> OK, here's a progress shot...

i see a bump yehhhhh ps you have such a gret figure


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Love all the bump photos ladies... I took a picture last week at 18 weeks, so I'm planning on taking my next bump photo next week at 20 weeks... i"m sure there will be a difference in the 2 weeks, seems like the lo is growing fast right now. 

Congrats Pristock and Newfielady on the great scans. 

Not much new to report here, I'm at work and might be moving to another office as someone is away this week. So I'm not exactly sure what I'll be doing, so hopefully I can check in later.


----------



## kkl12

morning ladies!

Love the bump pics and congrats on the good scans!

I have the belly piercing problem too. I've had it for 10 years and I took it out about a month ago because you could see it under my clothes. Not sure if it's gonna close but I am worried about the amount the holes are stretching. I hope after baby is born it goes back to normal and doesn't leave any scar.
I also have a 3 stretch marks on either side of my belly button... not happy :growlmad: I'm hoping I don't get any more!

So here's my 20 week bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







20 week.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lozza1uk

MrsC - I think it was FT on the wine not me! Having said that, my friend had a baby in August and is BF and checked with the midwife who said it was fine to have the occasional drink and BF. In fact the last time we met, it was in a pub and she had a white wine in one hand, and a baby feeding away! I wasn't wholly convinced but she said she'd asked as abstaining for 9 months was long enough!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I couldn't express and LO wouldn't take a bottle! I still can't express nearly 14 months in! I figure things will be no different this time round either....


----------



## firsttimer1

crow & kkl12 - GREAT bump shots; thanks for sharing ladies!

well ive been cleaning for two hours and im only half way through ONE beddroom.... thats how bad it got here after 5 months of no cleaning LOL.

GROSS!


----------



## newfielady

Good day ladies.
So sick this morning. I didn't sleep last night, the baby is jammed over in my side and causing a lot of discomfort and when I took a tylenol I just made myself sick :sick: And my nose has been bleeding all night. :dohh: I am so miserable. :cry: Sorry to moan.
Hope you other ladies feel better soon.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Dont do too much FT or you'll have nothing to do when nesting starts!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

I just sneezed - and it really hurt quite low down on both sides. That's the first time I've felt that (i'm sure i've sneezed before?) At least I didn't peeze!


----------



## newfielady

lozza1uk said:


> I just sneezed - and it really hurt quite low down on both sides. That's the first time I've felt that (i'm sure i've sneezed before?) At least I didn't peeze!

When a big sneeze catches me unawares it hurts my belly. :shrug:
But when I started to read this and I got to "I just sneezed" I started to laugh, I just assumed you had peed. :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

newfielady said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> I just sneezed - and it really hurt quite low down on both sides. That's the first time I've felt that (i'm sure i've sneezed before?) At least I didn't peeze!
> 
> When a big sneeze catches me unawares it hurts my belly. :shrug:
> But when I started to read this and I got to "I just sneezed" I started to laugh, I just assumed you had peed. :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha no!! My pelvic floor is strong! (can't find a suitable smily!!)
_Hope it stays like this..._


----------



## Skadi

Ok Baby Brain has really officially hit... I got in my car this morning and looked in the rear-view mirror and could see the back corner inside my car from it. I started freaking out wondering what was wrong with my car. It took me a full minute to realise that I had just bumped the rear-view mirror a bit. lol!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm back in my office at work *Phew*... the lady I was supposed to cover for this morning showed up, so I don't have to do her job today. I hate feeling unprepared when people ask me questions to things I know nothing about lol.


----------



## wondertwins

Skadi- Baby brain is affecting me big time! I can't count how many times I've driven 15 minutes or more before realizing I was headed the wrong direction. I keep accidentally driving to my old house (which I haven't lived in for over a year); I keep forgetting to drive to DS's school to pick him up before heading home; and I drive right by the doctor's office when I have an appointment. And that just covers my driving faux pas. Don't get me started on my kitchen blunders!


----------



## newfielady

:haha: ladies. What will ever happen to us. :rofl:


----------



## Skadi

wondertwins said:


> And that just covers my driving faux pas. Don't get me started on my kitchen blunders!

Yep lol, OH never knows what he is going to find when he opens cupboards or the fridge these days! lol


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all! Lovely bumps!

Mitch, I hear you on the wondering... I'm so happy about this baby, but part of me is scared. I'm a freelancer and I'm afraid it's going to affect my ability to work... And I'm so used to being my own boss and making my own schedule--suddenly to be the slave of this tiny, helpless, initially ungrateful person...? And I'm worried DH will resent me.

But on top of all that, I'm happy about it. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thank you laddies.....have been having an awful day at work in meetings so havent been able to reply....I know what I am feeling is probably normal but its so good to hear that I am not alone :thumbup:

MsCrow - I am not an overly melting, gushy person either and sometimes I dont feel like talking about the baby all day every day...(plus it must be boring for others - apart from you lot of course :haha:).

FT - good idea about the weekend away.....I was actually thinking the same thing before I read your reply and texted my hubby saying we needed to get away and chill...do a bit of walking, spa treatments - just totally switch off. Down time from baby stuff and upcoming Christmas rush (and of course work!)....he said 'oi stop spoiling my surprises' apparently he has been looking into deals for the last couple of week. It will probably be UK and a spa hotel of some sort for Friday - Sunday....mmmm long weekend. He has found somewhere but wont say where and is going to book it up tomorrow :happydance:

Sooooo excited...will be later this month. Very happy again (thoguh work sucks even more today...flippin sales people drive me nuts)


----------



## 2nd time

23 sleeps till moving day aghhhh


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - :dance: for a weekend away whooohoooooo :) glad your feeling better :hugs:

2nd time - hope the house packing is going ok!

AFM i cant believe its 3:15pm and ive finished ONE bedroom. Thank goodness i started today (inbetween work). Ive got the whole of tomorrow off to finish off the WHOLE house :shrug: Oh well. 

oh no....... i like the new JLS song..... its all downhill from here :(


----------



## 2nd time

havent started yet lol


----------



## newfielady

Headed off to HBC. Hope everything stays in good shape for me. :dohh:
2ed time- you had better start packing. lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Sorry if im being dense newfie - whats HBC???

my tummy feels....and LOOKS.... huge today.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mine feels pretty stretchy today too. 

I ordered a few things from GAP yesterday afternoon, expected delivery 5-7 days and they've just been delivered! I've got a great pair of work trousers and a nice cowl neck long sleeve dress which i can wear for work, but also dress up in the evening. Really pleased they both fit after my useless shopping trip on saturday!


----------



## firsttimer1

i love new clothes :) i bought a load of nice jumper dresses from Next the other day - AND i just threw out a load of old clothes as part of the bedroom cleaning.... FELT GOOD!!!!

do you remember when we were all about 8 weeks pregnant i asked if anyone else was hiccuping every day??? well i STILL am!!!!

its so weird.


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - woop for the Gap stuff....the stuff I got through a few weeks ago with the 30% discount was brilliant. Need to get more stuff from there but want to get a money off voucher again (too expensive otherwise - ha ha cheap skate I am)


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- :hugs: and everyone having hard days as well.

my vice wont be any alcohol, just soda- especially pepsi. i love it and cant pour it down the baby can i. my Dh says the baby is probably floating in it right now :blush: i have about 2 a day. 

cant remember who was asking but i have a deep innie belly button and it only gets deeper when im pregnant. i also had a button piercing after my 2nd dd and when she was about 1 i was holding her while she started throwing a fit and she kicked it out!!! :shock: OUCH is all i can say. my belly button will ever be the same :nope:

love the belly pics and congrats to newfie- cute lil bundle you got there. and pristock- yay for healthy :blue:

hope everyone is having the best day possible!!! (under our circumstances)

oh was gonna say too.. about the well watered lady garden- i read somewhere that it can change ummmmm how it tastes:blush: i know, i know...

im gonna do a 20 week pic here in a minute...


----------



## pristock230

blessed - don't feel so bad about the Pepsi, I am a Mt Dew fanatic! My DH and lovely 5 yr old ask me everyday how much I had and this and that. I have to have 1 everyday or I go crazy, though with this pregnancy I have been loving orange juice so have that a lot too!


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed..... mmmmm.... diet coke. I still have one - two a day - usually caffeine free x
cant wait to see your bump piccie :)

its soooooooooooooooooooo :cold: here today! im wrapped up in a blanket :(


----------



## mitchnorm

blessedmomma said:
 

> oh was gonna say too.. about the well watered lady garden- i read somewhere that it can change ummmmm how it tastes:blush: i know, i know...

O......M......G!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl: So funny....love the 'well watered lady garden' description :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

its freezing here today too!! 

i drink a lot of water and oj and occasionally milk. but when i eat i love a pepsi with it. its a bad habit started by my parents. i have other choices for soda that are caffeine free like root beer and sprite, we always have things like that around for kids to occasionally have. i just cant switch over. im a hypocrite too, my kids drink a ton of water all day and i hardly let them have soda. i just dont want them to grow up addicted like i am. :shrug:

here is my 18+5 pic first, compared to my 20+4 pic. def getting bigger, nd only in two weeks!


and one of my DH getting buzz lightyear and elmo ready for trick or treating. its like i have an extra child sometimes. he is such a big kid...


if we are doing a better pic of our DH's to show them off i will have to wait til he has an adult moment and catch him off guard. very handsome man and super helpful, loving, and sweet, yet usually acts like a ten year old with his children:flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

def bump progression can be seen blessed! :dance:

hahaha yer i forgot about glows hubby..... i will have to find one of my OH without a motorbike beneath him / stupid hat on / beer in hand / us drunk / insert your own idea.... 

:rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> def bump progression can be seen blessed! :dance:
> 
> hahaha yer i forgot about glows hubby..... i will have to find one of my OH without a motorbike beneath him / stupid hat on / beer in hand / us drunk / insert your own idea....
> 
> :rofl:

I thought your recent facebook photo post was in response to Glow.......


----------



## wondertwins

Blessed- Your bump is so cute and compact! I cannot believe this is what you look like at 20+4 considering that you've already had FIVE babies! It's no wonder you keep popping them out. Pregnancy obviously suits you! :) :flower: And I love the pic of your DH in the Elmo hat. :haha:

No hiccups for me, FT, but I have a lot of water retention today. It's such an icky feeling. I never had this with DS. Maybe I need to stop drinking so much water and switch to my beloved diet coke? :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

I have hormones today... i just wanna bawl my eyes out for no apparent reason!


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> def bump progression can be seen blessed! :dance:
> 
> hahaha yer i forgot about glows hubby..... i will have to find one of my OH without a motorbike beneath him / stupid hat on / beer in hand / us drunk / insert your own idea....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I thought your recent facebook photo post was in response to Glow.......Click to expand...

im trying to think what you mean??? LOL


----------



## firsttimer1

firsttimer1 said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> def bump progression can be seen blessed! :dance:
> 
> hahaha yer i forgot about glows hubby..... i will have to find one of my OH without a motorbike beneath him / stupid hat on / beer in hand / us drunk / insert your own idea....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I thought your recent facebook photo post was in response to Glow.......Click to expand...
> 
> im trying to think what you mean??? LOLClick to expand...

OH!!!! hahahaha no - he was out and i missed him so looked through his photos, and then started perving LOL!

good grief i would never post that on here :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs: amy! hope you have a better day!

wt- i think my Dh likes the curves, more than i have when not pregnant. i tell him thats why he keeps knocking me up:wacko: i told him i want a real pic of him being a grown up and he took a pic of his work badge and sent it to me:dohh:

i sent him my 20 week bump pic and he text me that he was gonna take a pic of his 37 year old bump pic and send it to me :dohh:


----------



## lhamil88

mitch - glad to hear your feeling better... when i was pregnant with jack i was single and s**t scared about the fact i was gunna become a single mum...but i LOVED it ...you'll soon realise that all the 'missing out' on things is well worth it esp when you have every tom, dick, and harry stopping you in the street to tell you how wonderfull and beautifull your baby is , gives you a nice warm and proud feelin inside

on another not ... RANT WARNING!!...anyone elses OH a complete waste?!..i swear sometimes i feel like i wanna scream at him!

last night after putting jack to bed he went to the shop. came back 3 1/2 later drunk as a skunk!!

this morning he took all the wet cloths out of the washing machine so he could wash his uniform...but instead of putting the wet cloths in the dryer he puts them back in the dirty washing basket...ARGH

and that is only the start. I could go on ...


----------



## firsttimer1

amy - just seen ur post so sending you heaps of :hugs: xxx

leanne - sorry for the other OH woes.... lol.... weve all been there!


----------



## x-amy-x

My OH has been a gem but i do feel a bit distant from him. He's trying to make sure the physical side of things like housework, work, shopping etc are ticking over which leaves little time for emotional side.

not right your oh coming in drunk... is he usually like this? xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

I havent got a bump yet.. and probably wont for a while... at 24+4 with darcie i wasnt particularly noticably pregnant... >>

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/30630_401604443393_532428393_4138740_7213299_n.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

amy - i wish mine would cook, clean etc..... but as much as i love him..... his idea of cleaning is pushing everything into a cupboard!! 

the problem with me is that when i clean... i REALLY clean.

EDIT: yay more bump shots! :dance:


----------



## x-amy-x

thats my darcie bump btw... havent got a bump yet to take a pic of lol

my hubbys idea of cleaning is not even a touch on mine but he tries and he learns i suppose. Better than not trying at all :) he rarely ever moans either, got me a goodun!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm feeling yucky :( I think I might be getting a cold... my sinuses feel full and i'm very sleepy. Good thing I've only got another hour and a half before I can go home and take a nap. Hopefully this doesn't turn into a full cold.


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - i had a full on cold and sore throat last week; only just coming out of it now... so know exactly how you feel. keep warm, drink lots of fluid and get a good nights sleep to try to stop it! :hugs: xxx


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Amy, sorry about the hormones. It's always a comfort to me to think of it as a limited-time blast and to know there's a reason I feel so crazy. 

My DH doesn't clean at all but at least doesn't expect me to, either. :haha:

I do the laundry, but honestly I'm so picky about how everything is washed and dried that I wouldn't expect him to try. I'm sure that will change once the baby is here.

Hoping for more kicklets today! Love to think she's wriggling around in there. :cloud9:


----------



## x-amy-x

Hope you feel better soon Jo xxx


----------



## wondertwins

Awww, Amy. Such a sweet baby bump. Cute! As for hormones... I was going through some old pictures and emails of me and DH and I started to cry. Not because the emails/pictures are sad, but because seeing them reminded me of how much (good and bad) that we've been through. So I started to cry. At work. :dohh: I texted him a big I love you. He thinks I'm completely nuts. :)

FT- Now I'm really intrigued about whatever picture Lozza is referring to.

Blessed- Awesome that your DH sent you his work badge picture! Ha ha. I guess he considers that to be his grown up picture. :) You'll have to sneak a pic for us to see. 

Being as completely objective as I can be... I must admit, my DH is hot. :blush: I'll probably delete these later, but for your viewing pleasure, here's my contribution to the handsome DH pictures.

DELETED PICS


----------



## lhamil88

x-amy-x said:


> My OH has been a gem but i do feel a bit distant from him. He's trying to make sure the physical side of things like housework, work, shopping etc are ticking over which leaves little time for emotional side.
> 
> not right your oh coming in drunk... is he usually like this? xxx

only on days that end in a y...i get frustraited sometimes cos i've given up so much like the drinking and the smoking but he doesn't seem to wanna give up anything...he'll get a shock when baby arrives and he can't stay in bed till the afternoon to get over the hangover lol


----------



## firsttimer1

wow - we should rename this thread ''march mamas - owners of HOT oh's!!!'' LOL

and seriously wtwins, the pic we refer too isnt THAT pervy.... its just of my OH emerging from the sea on our honeymoon....and i might have zoomed in a little on his chest... :blush: .... but its 100% NOT coming on here :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

lhamil- wow i would be so angry! i hope he straightens out before the baby gets here. what a mess.

my DH is a gem about helping out. he makes dinner more than i do, he kinda took that over about 2 or 3 kids ago. and anything i dont get done during the day, laundry, dishes, cleaning, he does it as soon as he gets home from work. he bathes the boys about equal time with me and on the weekends i get to sleep in while he gets up with the kids. i usually get up to either sports or cartoons on the weekends. i really couldnt ask for more. he never complains about any of it either, so its not like its a bother for him. i honestly dont think i could have this many kids with just any 
man :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- you have a good looking guy there!

amy- just saw your post, your Dh sounds like mine. it does make life a lot less stressful to have your partner working in the same direction. i was on bedrest for the last few weeks of my last pregnancy and he really stepped in and took over. he already does all our grocery shopping, but did ALL the laundry and dishes (thats a lot for our big family- like 2-3 loads of laundry a day and 1-2 loads of dishes) and all the cleaning. he is always great, but i was very impressed! all after he got off work too. and still took time to make sure i was ok and pampered me in the process. it was hard to be on my butt all day, im sure i was a grump after a week. it sounds nice until you actually have to do bedrest


----------



## firsttimer1

americano ladies - ive got into The Duggers! Baby Josie is sooooooooooo darling. Ive just watched the one where she has JUST come home and all the kiddies have the pox.... when was josie born do any of you know? i mean pregnancy weeks wise...


----------



## x-amy-x

Blessed... i feel bad that he has to do so much. But all in the name of our little baby <3


----------



## citymouse

FT, I think she was born at 25 weeks in early December. She was in the hospital for 7 months afterward. We had friends whose baby was born at 25 weeks in Feb. of the next year and he came home before Josie Duggar did!

I'm sort of appalled at myself for knowing this, to be honest.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks ladies, it's an early night tonight with a nice hot cup of decaf tea or something. Glad I don't work tomorrow and will have the whole weekend to feel better if I am coming down with something.

I have a question for you all and esp you experienced moms. DH and I are looking around to purchase a stroller and car seat. We like the convenience factor of the stroller that anc car seat combo so we don't have to take the baby out of the carseat to put into the stroller but I think the combo strollers look quite big and heavy and the car seat is pretty small so we would need to buy a new one when the baby grows out of it. So my question is what is better: to buy a separate stroller thats light weight and a bigger car seat that stays in the car and can be used until the child is 40-50lbs... or to buy the stroller and car seat combo where we can literally just take the carseat out of the car and put it right into the stroller? What's better, I hope this makes sense lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

citymouse said:


> FT, I think she was born at 25 weeks in early December. She was in the hospital for 7 months afterward. We had friends whose baby was born at 25 weeks in Feb. of the next year and he came home before Josie Duggar did!
> 
> I'm sort of appalled at myself for knowing this, to be honest.

I knew this too :blush: lol... I watch the show every week and don't think i've missed one lol


----------



## buttonnose82

hi girls :)

so, have we picked any names yet?? 

We have picked our girls name but boys name we are struggling, we have 3 possible first names and 3 possible middle names but we are really struggling too find something we LOVE, give me some inspiration!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Amy :hugs:...i am having a down day too....hubby is booking a little baBymoon for us...just a uk spa trip in a couple of weeks...has cheered me up...though a large glass of red wine would be great too. 

Leanne - your oh sounds lazy :haha:. Mine hates cleaning and is not fab at cleaning up after himself but he has just sorted out and booked a cleaner for us.... 2weeks in, its onlt 2 hours a week but it keeps on top of stuff

Hi everyone else....i am having me some fake wine (to coin the phase from ft) tonight......tried it a couple of months ago but it was in the middle of my off alcohol phase...it ttasted weird. Havign a second go....

I am going to pit my proper laptop on so i can upliad hubby pics. WT and glow....hot hot....you are going to have good looking babies:happydance:


----------



## Kel127

Button- My DH won't even discuss names until after our gender scan next week. He doesn't see th point of picking 2 names when we don't need too.

Joanne- We did both with my son. We bought the stoller/ baby car seat combo for when he was newborn. It is really convient when they are small and sleep alot. He outgrew his infant car seat by 6 months, so we bought an ERF car seat that goes to 40lbs Rf (Graco Myride) He is still in that now. New baby will use the same infant car seat till they outgrow it, then we will buy them a ERF car seat too.


----------



## wondertwins

Joanna- Hope you get some rest and feel better soon. As for your question... here's what I did with DS: We bought a travel system that came with the infant car seat that fits on top of the stroller. My DS grew like a weed and was 20 lbs by about 6 months, which meant we were no longer using the infant car seat. At that point we bought one of the convertible car seats that faces backwards or forwards. However, I was really glad to have had the infant seat while it lasted, especially in the early months. It makes a perfect little seat or bed when you're at the park or restaurant or visiting with friends. And most infant seats fit nicely into shopping carts when you need groceries. (Or that's true of US shopping carts anyway). We continued to use the stroller for years, and when the car seat isn't propped on top, it wasn't really that big or heavy. We bought a cheap umbrella stroller to use when we were in tight places (like airports). 

I so wish I could do the same thing with the twins, but the twin travel systems are absurdly big and I refuse to use one.


----------



## mitchnorm

Here goes - piccies of my hubby (and me ha ha).....

Not sure if this is the best selection
 



Attached Files:







3132_81785465754_712705754_2163312_3838357_n[1].jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 11









0133.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12









0141.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok thanks for the great advice. I like how the combo stroller/carseat allows you to not have to pick the baby up out of the car and put into a stroller but that you can just pop out the seat and place right into the stroller. I guess we'll be looking for the combo and will need to get another carseat when the baby outgrows it. We plan on having another child in the future so the infant seat will get a second use eventually. Glad to get some advice as we weren't sure what was best.


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- you two make a really good looking couple! (I love the scruffy faced picture. I like it when my DH has a few days of scruff to him. ;))


----------



## citymouse

Cute, Mitch! 

I think another issue with strollers is that when the babies are really little, you can't really use the truly lightweight strollers, can you? Because they can't sit up yet?

I'm debating a bassinet-style stroller. If our friends pass theirs on, of course I'll take it, but for walking the baby around I'm not sure if it's good or bad--because we live in the hills, so there would be times on walks when the baby is actually headed downhill headfirst! So it may be better to stick with a travel system (though like I said--if I get a free one, I'll take it!).


----------



## wondertwins

C'mouse- The travel system stroller we used wasn't bassinet style, but the seat did recline all the way so that it could be used with a small baby, and it had a massive, adjustable sunshade. Of course, it's hard to beat FREE!!! As for the hills near your house.... we had the same issue with our house when DS was born. However, since I had no motivation to actually walk the hills, it was never really a problem. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- we did the exact same thing with the travel system. its also nice if your moving baby from one place to another if they are asleep. that way you arent waking them up every time your going from cart or stroller to car or vice versa. of course we have now an umbrella stroller, double stroller, and the stroller from our travel system. also the carseat from the travel system, the forward facing car seat, and even the big kid booster car seats. they have all gotten good use, so we cant complain :haha:

mitch- you two make a very good looking couple! she is gonna be gorgeous :cloud9:

ft- i wasnt sure how many weeks she was but i know she was not even 2 pounds, the poor little thing. and was born on my DH birthday dec 10th.


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> Sorry if im being dense newfie - whats HBC???
> 
> my tummy feels....and LOOKS.... huge today.

You're not being dense. It's Healthy Baby club :D

Great pics blessed. Love your DH dressing the kids. :haha:

Was at the hospital. Dr said he thinks it's a water infection :dohh: But the lab was closed so I have to bring down my "water sample" a.k.a pee lol tomorrow. :dohh: So that doesn't really help me a whole lot. I got some children's liquid tylenol. The pills are making me sicker than anything else. The tylenol really helped though. :D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im such a fatty. i have eaten 2 and a half doughnuts... jam ones...


----------



## blessedmomma

i found some pics of my DH actually not playing around...



dont know who mentioned it, but i loooove the scruff too. i never let him shave it all the way off:winkwink: i wish i had a close up. he has the most gorgeous light blue eyes ever. cant really see them in these though


----------



## Skadi

People keep bringing in their kids Halloween candy. The bowl right across from my desk. this is going to be a problem. hehe


----------



## wondertwins

Love the DH pics, Blessed!

Cupcake- You are NOT a fatty. You only ate 2 1/2!!! You should totally get commend yourself for foregoing that extra half because I'm not sure if I would have had the will power. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Lovely pics of your oh blessed :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitch* - youve just reminded me i need to polish off my bottle of fake vino! Nicely done :hugs: another nice OH to look at too!!! also mitch - you two have exactly the same colour eyes???!!!

*buttonnose* - im afraid im no help with boys names as i only liked two in the whole world - george and harrison. And as the lovely OH doesnt like harrison... george it is! (or, as newfoundland people would say Jarrrgggeeee ;) )

*newfie* - so how was HBC other than the doctor visit??

*Blessed* - your oh looks like one cool dude in those shades! :) love it!

My oh made me eat a dinner full of veg tonight - :sick: My compromise was that it was irish so i got some boiled ham and Colcannon.... yum :)

so ive attached a photo of my OH for you all to see - i hope you all agree he scrubs up well.


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- notice the pearly white legs in the first pic. he would kill me if he knew i posted that. his shorts are usually very long, but he happened to be sitting in those basketball shorts so i snapped the pic with my phone for those blinding knees.:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ok ok this is him really. 

but ive scrubbed out my face cos i look like a moomin in this picture! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: what a handsome guy


----------



## blessedmomma

aw man- would have wanted to see you in there too!


----------



## firsttimer1

blessedmomma said:


> ft- :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: what a handsome guy

i'll have you know that scruffy looking man has very ''in'' hair at the moment :rofl: its just like robert pattinson! A very hip man indeed :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - did you trade in the first guy for the second? Good move....another good looking oh:thumbup:

Yeah me and hubby both have brown eyes ...mine are really dark...i was actually bornwith brown eyes which is really unusual. Both brown hair too....(mine highlighted on pic but have since gone darkerbrown with a mahogany colour)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wondertwins - you are too nice. i would have eaten the other two and a half that came in the box of 5 except i had to share with hubby!!!!!!!!! lol

handsome hubbys girlies! very nice


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Ft - did you trade in the first guy for the second? Good move....another good looking oh:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah me and hubby both have brown eyes ...mine are really dark...i was actually bornwith brown eyes which is really unusual. Both brown hair too....(mine highlighted on pic but have since gone darkerbrown with a mahogany colour)

i actually only found out a few months ago that not ALL babies are born with blue eyes - and your one of them! very rare indeed.... maybe your LO will be too?? 

anyone know how quickly babys eyes colour change? is it a matter of days?


----------



## lozza1uk

If you hadn't posted the second picture so quickly, i was going to comment how much he's aged since marrying you, based on your honeymoon photo! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> If you hadn't posted the second picture so quickly, i was going to comment how much he's aged since marrying you, based on your honeymoon photo! :rofl:

:haha:yeah pretty hard life with ft since the happy day eh? :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

its all the Mcds runs i make him do! ;)


----------



## Glowstar

Bloody hell ladies...we have got some awesome looking OH's :coolio::coolio:

Mitch...lovely pics of you and your OH :kiss:


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Ft - did you trade in the first guy for the second? Good move....another good looking oh:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah me and hubby both have brown eyes ...mine are really dark...i was actually bornwith brown eyes which is really unusual. Both brown hair too....(mine highlighted on pic but have since gone darkerbrown with a mahogany colour)
> 
> i actually only found out a few months ago that not ALL babies are born with blue eyes - and your one of them! very rare indeed.... maybe your LO will be too??
> 
> anyone know how quickly babys eyes colour change? is it a matter of days?Click to expand...

its probably possible to change in a few days, but all of mine have taken at least a few months. my first ds was 1 when his blue eyes turned grey. then when he was 18 months old they went green. have stayed green since. all of mine had blue to start with, but i noticed the two that went brown changed quicker than the rest. the blue was also a darker blue to start with on them


----------



## tiggerz

firsttimer1 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Ft - did you trade in the first guy for the second? Good move....another good looking oh:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah me and hubby both have brown eyes ...mine are really dark...i was actually bornwith brown eyes which is really unusual. Both brown hair too....(mine highlighted on pic but have since gone darkerbrown with a mahogany colour)
> 
> i actually only found out a few months ago that not ALL babies are born with blue eyes - and your one of them! very rare indeed.... maybe your LO will be too??
> 
> anyone know how quickly babys eyes colour change? is it a matter of days?Click to expand...

Neither of my children had blue eyes at birth - both had hazel/browny eyes. And a few weeks after birth they both had deep brown eyes like me


----------



## lhamil88

this is my OH i think the sepia one is us around 4 years ago and the other is last week with jack for those that like the stubble look lol he's more jack sparrow lol
 



Attached Files:







222646_10150583615030360_559765359_18426186_5490886_n.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3









310577_10150879200865360_559765359_21133445_1228226635_n.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3


----------



## em2656

Evening all.

Well good and bad news from our scan.
Good news - they managed to see her face this time and all is exactly as it should be.
Bad news - My placenta is completely covering my cervix :(

with your average low lying placenta, 9 out of 10 will move out of the way. With one that completely covers the cervix it's a 50% chance of it moving.
Usually they call you back at 32 weeks for another scan, but as I've previously had a c-section I'm even higher risk and so they want to see me at 30 weeks.
I've been told that I'm at a very high risk of bleeding and heavy bleeding at that and must obviously call them immediately at the first sign of any blood whatsoever. 
They've told me to carry on as normal, but to take it easy and we have been banned from having sex (not fair!).
They are also worried incase my placenta is adhered to my c-section scar and so if it looks like this might be the case at the 30 week scan, they'll send me for an MRI scan to see more detail.
It is "normal practice" for you to be admitted at 34 weeks until baby is born if it is still covering cervix at 30 week scan due to the risk of heavy bleeding if the cervix starts to open.
This is gonna be a long and scary 10 weeks!

Emma xxx


----------



## lhamil88

so sorry to hear that em...i hope everything turns out ok, try not to spend too much time worrying about it ... chin up!:flower::hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Emma, I'm sorry to hear that--but very glad they've got you under such careful watch! The end result will be a healthy, beautiful baby. :hugs: 

FT, I see a lot of guys like your scruffy DH at McDonalds... must be a lot of pregnant women out there. ;) Actually, last time I went to McD's was about 9:30 am on a Sunday, and I saw some ladies there who were either still out from Saturday night or wearing _very_ risque dresses to church. :rofl:


----------



## kkl12

Sorry for the stressful news Em... try not to worry too much.:hugs:
Fingers crossed for good news at 30 weeks, and remember it's a good thing that they are being so careful.


----------



## citymouse

DH and I might be babymooning to France next month! He'd actually fly there on his way back from Poland, and I'd just fly over and meet him. Yay! For some reason flying overseas to Paris is way more tempting than flying overseas to Poland. :rofl:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! My pain is still kinda there but not as bad and I'm happy to report LOTS of movement from the little man this morning!!! 

Going to take it easy till I feel better anyway! 

Lot's of nice hubby pics and bump photos! 

Em- sorry about your worry with your placenta but at least they KNOW about it and are doing everything to keep you and the little one safe! I'm sure although scary, everything will be fine!!!

Im sure I had a million more things to say but can't remember!


----------



## blessedmomma

wouldluv- glad you are feeling better and baby is moving :thumbup:

em- im sorry hun. it sounds very scary. with my 4th we had a low lying placenta. i was told the same thing that since it wasnt covering my cervix there was a great chance of it moving up. i had scans every week and it finally moved up. your situation sounds much more complicated with the section scar and it covering the cervix. i hope it all works out for the best and you and baby come out fine in the end :hugs2:


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning ladies!

Sorry to hear your news Emma - but it's so good that they are keeping a watchful eye on you hon xx :flower:

Glad you're feeling better wouldluvabub - keep those feet up and C-H-I-L-L!! :hugs: xx

Other ladies...oooooh we have some good looking OH's!!! Was that a prerequisite for joining this special club??!!?? :haha::haha: I will try and upload a couple of my own foxy man!! :thumbup:

AFM- sooooo tired today - been up since 4am!! Hubby couldn't sleep this time and woke me up...he's defo got too much on at work :nope: Getting a bit worried about him as he is usually so good at switching off when he comes home - have told him I am keeping a closer eye on him!! :winkwink:

Soooo, I finally handed in my maternity request form yesterday - and it went down like a tonne of bricks :haha:. We have been threatened with redundancy at work the 6 months or so and are currently going through a 'Lean Review' which ends at the beginning of Jan. Things are not looking good - so to cut a long story short I have decided to take my leave at the beginning of Jan, which with annual leave will mean that I finish before Christmas!! The decision was made easier after my mid-wife appt on Wednesday when she told me they were concerned about my blood pressure so will be monitoring me more closely and I defo need to start taking it easier. Not good for me as I am always on the go and kinda forget I'm preggo - well apart from the BIG belly!!! :wacko:

Anyway some good news: my hubby has booked us a HOLIDAY and we're off on Monday!!! :happydance: We're off to Prague, Budapest, Vienna and Salzberg for 10 days!! Cannot wait!! :headspin::yipee: Just hope all the travelling isn't too much for me. 

Sorry this is a long post!!! :shrug: Enjoy your Friday's laddies (whatever time-zone you're in!)...mine will be spent mostly doing :laundry: and :iron: and generally sorting out things for our hols!!! :thumbup:

take good care xxx

Photos: 
1) me and hubby on hol this June in Rhodes after a few cocktails - sorry for silly faces! 
2) hubby in Rhodes again - another cocktail in hand...hmmm, how on earth did we manage to conceive on this hol!!! 
3) hubby in Canada last Nov - happy days :flower: xx


----------



## MsCrow

Love the photos Niknak. This thread contains some things to feast your eyes on lol. 

Em, I'm so sorry and keep my fingers crossed you are in the 50% and it does move.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hope everythings ok em, at least they are looking after you!

nice pics niknak and how exciting to be off on holiday! im jealous! and completely agree citymouse that flying to paris is more exciting than poland!

right off to work in a mo so glad its friday and i have a week off next week for my shopping spree in london! yay!

speak later x


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy Friday, at last!

*Em *- that's a pain, but at least they've spotted it early and can keep an eye on you. Fingers crossed it decides to move for you as I imagine with Roh and your work that won't be easy.:hugs:

*Niknak* - that holiday sounds fantastic! Hopefully all those places will be lovely and cold and starting to look Christmassy - I'd love to go to Vienna (to see the Spanish Riding School) and Salzburg. Eat some Mozartkugeln (really nice chocolates with Mozart's face on!). :thumbup:

*Wouldluv* - glad you're feeling better!

*Citymouse* - Paris sounds more fun that Poland. I think city breaks in December are great as everywhere looks nicer dressed up for Christmas! You could always suggest London and meet up with us instead! 

*FT *- you were right, new carpets do have a nice smell. My house is now lovely and warm after years of draughty original wooden floors. I even sat on the floor last night it was so comfortable!


----------



## em2656

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies. Fingers crossed huh xxx

Lozza - think you just gave me somebody elses son hehehe, I do have kids, 3 in fact a little bigger than Roh thankfully (8,10 and 12 years old), would be a lot harder to take it easy with a toddler around.

Have a great friday girls xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!!

Emma- hope everything is ok...its good they are keeping a close eye on you and bubba. I am sure everything will go swimmingly :hugs:

Wouldluv - glad you are feeling better x x

More lovely oh photos :happydance:....be interedting to see our babies next year and who they look like.

Nicnak - sorry about your work....be nice to be out of there by christmas :happydance:....wish i could

Citymouse - Paris sounds fab....we were considering Barcelona but i am doing so much flying with work over the next couple of weeks it'll be nice to stay in uk. Wonder if we'll get snow. Its stupidly mild and wet today :nope:...i want freezing, blue skies and snow :happydance:

Home today....doing some work i guess. Going to finish my assignment (had my draft feedback which was ok....some changes, just worried about word count :dohh:)


----------



## lozza1uk

Emma - oops sorry, getting you confused with Emera!:blush:
It's still a bit early in the morning for me, along with baby brain...


----------



## loolindley

MORNING LADDIES!

It's a miracle! I have _finally_ caught up! Seriously, I have read every single word, but have spent since Tuesday trying to get to the end of everyones posting! Am finding it far too hard to try and keep up on days that I am working. Phew!!

So....everything I am about to say is sooooooooo out of date, but here goes!

As for names, We both love Osian (pronounced Osh-an) for a boy, and for a girl we are stuck between Ffion, and Cherry. I know they are not everyones cup of tea (my Mum even pulled a face :rofl:), but we like them! As for the middle name, you're all going to have to wait....I can't stant being ridiculed!! I will leave that for the baby when he/she is in high school!! :haha:

Mitch, Sex? (Thats not an invitation!) Possibly done it about 5 times since my BFP. I don't know what has happened to my sex drive, it's gone AWOL! My oh and I were discussing a second baby the other day, and when we would like to start trying. How we both kept straight faces, I'll never know...I bet he was thinking "How are we going to have another baby when we don't have sex" Poor man!

Congrats on all the great scans, and the extra :pink: bumps. Em, I am so sorry that you had mixed results from your scan. They are doing the right thing by keeping an eye on you, and as long as you take things easy, and be uber vigalent, then I'm sure things will be ok. We are all rooting for your placenta! :hugs:

I have had a terrible time in work. I don't really want to moan about it, but I have spent most of the last 2 days crying. I realise its a combo of hormones and tiredness (I'm still not sleeping much), but it's all become a bit too much, and I have had 2 days of rows with my manager and tears in the locker room. :nope:

Anyway, I have 5 days off now, and we have decided to make an impromptu visit to Stockport this weekend to just get away iykwim? We are going to go and view some houses tomorrow, and hopefully see some fireworks.

Odd to think that we will probably be taking our little ones to see the fireworks this time next year. :cloud9:


----------



## loolindley

Oh my, that Morning laddies was far larger than I anticipated!


----------



## Nicnak282

loolindley said:


> Oh my, that Morning laddies was far larger than I anticipated!

LOL!!!!! Thought you were just majorly peed off with us and wanted to shout!!! :haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Em, sorry about the placenta but it sounds really positive they will be keeping a close eye on you :winkwink: now take their advice and take it easy :hugs:

Lozza - your work sounds horrendous :nope: good plan to come back to Stockport....I live about 5 mins from Stockport :winkwink: hopefully the next 5 days will help you clear your head and try to focus on MAT leave :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Speaking of maternity leave, does anyone like myself want to work for as long as they can? Well, I wont _want_ to, but I'm just thinking of the other end when I'll probably appreciate the extra week or two off. I'm not sure. I was thinking about saying I would work until 2 weeks before my edd, but change it if I am struggling that much.

I can't decide if I am being too ambitious?!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning Loo.....sorry you are having a tough time at work...it does suck! My sleeping has been terrible but getting better the last couple of days as I have worked out how to better negotiate my pregnancy pillow during the night without getting tangled and waking myself up. I cant remember, did you get one? Thoroughly recommend it.

Regards sex...thanks for the invite but if my hubbies not getting any, you have no chance sorry :haha:. I am feeling a little more up for it these days and plan to jump him this weekend :happydance:. Just soooo knackered after work in the evenings....

Enjoy your long weekend!!!!!

Our babymoon later this month being booked now :thumbup:.....its a spa hotel and they do mum to be massages.....bliss x x


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, I want to work as long as I can. My contract ends on 20 February and my manager believes I HAVE to start maternity leave during the contract. She's wrong and in any case I might have enough in the budget to work a week longer which I'd like to, I'll probably placate and go on 20 February as her lack of knowledge is quite stressful and I'm currently not enjoying my job in the least. Sympathies with you, is there anything you can do about your current situation?

Oh, I forget to post, dtd, well it took MrC a while before he realised he wasn't going to hurt the baby. Eventually bodily need took over and when we do, it's ace. I'd prefer a little more but I'll settle for quality any day.


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaah yes regards mat leave...I think I am planning to take 2 weeks annual leave end of February (from 17th ish) and start mat leave beginning of March (due date 13th)....thats the plan so far....but might cancel one week of annual leave....if I feel OK to continue.

I want to leave as much until after baby comes


----------



## lozza1uk

Re maternity leave, planning to work until the end of February, so 2 weeks before EDD. I really don't want to have ages sitting round doing nothing, and would rather maximise my pay! Also, working from home a lot of the time I can get away with taking it a bit easier (aka skiving), i'll probably ask to stop getting the train to London early Feb just in case (the idea of giving birth on a virgin train doesn't appeal, and just imagine the puns involved in any news stories...)


----------



## 2nd time

we i have cleared 2 draws out if that counts as a start to my packing lol an i think i have fruited


----------



## mitchnorm

2nd time - you're a papaya!!!! Exciting :happydance:

I think I will tell work mat leave to start beginning of March and leave annual leave in my back pocket for a last minute decision :happydance:

I too can work (aka skive) from home so can always clear my diary at the end of Feb


----------



## x-amy-x

I took my 1st bump pic!

19 +2 

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/384702_10150381524698394_532428393_8281222_1329806964_n.jpg


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow - Quality??????? Ha! Due to the long periods between dtd, I'd say speed was the overriding....quality..ahem! :haha: I don't mind doing it, at all...after all, my man has needs, however, the 2 times this week I have removed the pregnancy pillow 'fort' from the centre of the bed, and cwtched up to him, he has not taken the invitation, and just cuddled. I guess I could be more...ummmm.....proactive :blush: but like I said, it's not for my benefit!!!

Unfortunately the work thing could be getting worse, because after arguing with my manager, I will now be placed in an office with him chasing up train delays! Could be an awkward 4 months! I wonder how he will react when I ask if I can have a nap in the conference room!! :rofl:

You have a bump amy! I thought you said you didn't?

Mitch, that is a good idea. I think I will start my mat leave from 2 weeks before, and have a week of leave to take before that which I could cancel if I felt ok. I have a feeling that my baby will be 2 weeks late (a lot of firsts are, aren't they?), so that will still mean a good month off before he/she is due.


----------



## loolindley

Is it too early for a sandwhich? I'm hank marvin!

EDIT - Just noticed I am a cantaloupe melon!!! Huzzah! They are my favourite of all the melons!


----------



## mitchnorm

Neat bump Amy!!!...mine looks like a load of blubber next to your :haha: x


----------



## x-amy-x

loo... thought i'd take a pic while it was still there :lol: it still differs throughout the day though.

doubt anyone would guess i was pregnant from that! Its deffo starting to grow though :)


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Is it too early for a sandwhich? I'm hank marvin!
> 
> EDIT - Just noticed I am a cantaloupe melon!!! Huzzah! They are my favourite of all the melons!

I am considering my second breakfast....had crunchy nut cornflakes and now considering marmite on toast.....well it is elevenses!! Go for it :thumbup:

Congrats on the melon x


----------



## loolindley

x-amy-x said:


> loo... thought i'd take a pic while it was still there :lol: it still differs throughout the day though.
> 
> doubt anyone would guess i was pregnant from that! Its deffo starting to grow though :)

Just do what I do, and walk around rubbing your belly with a far away look in your eye haha: I dread to think what I look like to anyone else!)


----------



## x-amy-x

:lol: well once my jumpers on you cant see anything lol think i'd look a bit silly haha

I like my little bumps mind! Big bumps are hard to carry. Think they're so little because caitlyn ruined my stomach muscles. my bump with her was so big and round! Ill see if i can find a pic!


----------



## x-amy-x

22 week bump with my 1st 

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/27848_393455168393_532428393_3948418_7668490_n.jpg


----------



## wouldluvabub

OOhhh... Now I remember what I forgot to say in my post this morning!

We are taking a babymoon too!!! Nothing to exciting.. Just taking off driving along the Great Ocean Road for a few days. Not making plans, just stopping when and where we please. I can't wait to spend some time with hubby!!!

Nice bump amy! I am sure you will pop soon! Just like I did..!!! :winkwink:

Here is 18 weeks.. Little bump which sometimes went away:


and 20 weeks.. I feel so fat suddenly.. Like I am always bloated! Big difference for 2 weeks!!


I looked on a website today which says at 21weeks baby is 26.7cm long! Thats huge!!!! No wonder I can feel so much movement now! A few times I swear baby has tried putting his foot or something right through my skin!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah for all the babymoons :happydance:

I just think its a great idea....I just need some time away with my fella without all the reminders around here...things we should be decorating, building, buying etc. I am sure we will talk alot about baby plans but try to keep to just the two of us....gonna be great...no distraction :happydance:


----------



## x-amy-x

would... you've got a lovely bump!! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Sounds amazing ladies. We will have to settle for weekends at my parents in Stocky :shrug: We are saving every spare penny for another deposit just in case we can't sell this house and need to buy a second (we will rent this one). It's my worse case senario, not financially as we could afford it, but I just don't want the hassle of potentially unreliable tennents and a new baby.

House goes up on the market today, so my dream senario is that someone will come and view next week, love it, and make a full asking price offer :cloud9:

WHAT'S WRONG WITH DREAMING!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :rofl:

Just had a little cheese and colslaw roll. Delish!


----------



## x-amy-x

fishfinger sandwich over here mmmm

good luck on selling the house! xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Mmm lunch...
Am going to try to go swimming but have got loads of work. Got a business case due in at 12, so if that goes in I think i can sneak an hour out. Got a 7 day pass for free, used it Monday and then have been too busy since! wish i'd saved it now for a quieter week, except all this work came from nowhere!


----------



## mitchnorm

Amy - fish finger sandwich sounds lush

Loo - good luck with house sale - hope you get what you want very soon for it :thumbup:

I am having work motivational issues today.....need to spend a couple of hours on my marketing assignment but havent made it to desk from sofa yet:dohh:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Just thought seen as people have been posting pics of their hubbies I would share this link with you guys that has our wedding photos on it. It's the photographers website and our's is the first wedding as you scroll down (blue bridesmaid dresses). Above our pics is an engagement shoot. So take a look if your bored.. I LOVE my wedding pictures.. :)

Link removed!!!

I'm a little bit scared that someone I know might see this and figure out who I am lol.. So I may take this down lol.. But right now I am feeling brave!


----------



## 2nd time

2 draws done 2 cupboards done am i the only one who has to clean everything befor i move dont want to take old house dirt with me


----------



## wondertwins

*Happy Friday!!! *(I'll resist the temptation to go big like Loo)

*C'mouse*- Paris sounds fab, and a worthy reward for all that flying!

*Loo*- I love your names! As for work...I also want to work as long as possible. After babies make their appearance, I have 12 weeks of leave (6 of which will be paid from my annual leave balance). Thus, if I have to take leave for bed rest, it will mean I have a longer period of unpaid leave after babies arrive. I am preparing for the worst (2 months of bed rest), but hoping for the best (0 bed rest). 

*Em*- :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about your placenta location. Take it easy and be watchful. Hopefully it will move out of the way. 

*2nd*- LOL! At least you're making progress! I need to start packing too. We're moving at the beginning of December.

*Amy and Wouldluv*- Great bumps!! And I love your wedding pics, Wouldluv! You and your honey are both adorable. :thumbup:

Regarding DTD.... this morning, DH suggested we go online to look up some "instructional videos" to suggest some new ways to get around my bump. I responded, "you mean porn?" He was a little defensive at first, but I just laughed. :haha: So I think our weekend may involve looking for some "instructional videos." ;) :sex: ;)

I'm jealous of all your babymoons. DH is sooooooo busy, and I am so stingy with my leave time right now that the best we can hope for is a day or two of peace over the Christmas break.


----------



## 2nd time

omg twin i thought it was going to be bad moving house with one bump and 2 under 2 i dont envey your double bump move.

as for bd try spooning or some doggy lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Love love love your wedding pics Wouldluv....you both look fantastic!!! Love the colour of your bridesmaid dresses :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Hiya Ladies :wave:

Im defo getting shorter on time now to catch up.....No more :coffee: for me!

Still so much to organise & im also catching up with friends before I leave :friends:

Today is gonna be hard, My Best Friend (for over 25 years) is coming to see me....For the last time in a long while :cry:


----------



## wouldluvabub

mitchnorm said:


> Love love love your wedding pics Wouldluv....you both look fantastic!!! Love the colour of your bridesmaid dresses :happydance:

Thanks!! It's my FAV colour!!! :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

I missed the chat on sharing OH's pics. :haha: Here's on of my hubby just being silly, hanging in through the wood hatch. :D

Sorry I haven't been keeping up the past couple days. Still feeling like death. Waiting for the doctor to phone me with some results. He said it's most likely a sever water/kidney infection.

Hope everyone if feeling good. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







adaywith3babies 045.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Widger

Afternoon laddies. Working yest so took me a long time to catch up.

Maternity leave - I had to leave 2 months before baby was born with old maternity scheme but I have to say it was actually a blessing. It was probably a little too long as he did turn up a week late but you NEVER get that time back! I just chilled out and bought baby things, lots of lunches and had a great time. After years of working it was the only time I'd ever had to myself and I cherished it. I won't get that this time as got a toddler to look after but if you are in two minds I would seriously consider leaving a little earlier. As I said, that time to yourself will never happen ever again. Sorry, that sounds a little harsh :haha:but it is the reality you are all facing you first time mums! Just another perspective.

Instructional videos :rofl::rofl::rofl: that has really tickled me WT

Emma - Sorry that they told you placenta lying low but I've heard this happens such a lot and it does move up so I hope this happens for you xx

Wouldluvabub - Lovely pics

Amy - You DO have a bump!!!

Mitch - After zero effort on my part, I think I'm going to jump hubby this weekend too :haha: not sure about the instructional videos yet :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Kelly - must be really hard for you :hugs:

Newfie - hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Widger said:


> Mitch - After zero effort on my part, I think I'm going to jump hubby this weekend too :haha: not sure about the instructional videos yet :haha:

Maybe we'll need instructional videos as its been a while!! (well actually only 2 weeks but feels forever!!!):rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Widger said:


> After zero effort on my part, I think I'm going to jump hubby this weekend too :haha: not sure about the instructional videos yet :haha:

LOL. You go, girl! :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

All you ladies talking about sex and I just feel like curling up and dying. :brat: It's not fair.


----------



## wouldluvabub

newfielady said:


> All you ladies talking about sex and I just feel like curling up and dying. :brat: It's not fair.

I hope u feel better soon!!! I've not been feeling the best either! It's not nice!


----------



## wondertwins

Awww. Sorry you're feeling bad, Newfie. :hugs: Get your good looking honey to wait on you hand and foot. That's better than sex anyway. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Gorgeous wedding pics Wouldluv :hugs:

Newfie - hope you feel better soon. Also Kelly...have a FAB time with your friend :hugs:

Well we have been sexmaniacs this week :shock: we've done it all of.....TWICE :rofl: :rofl: starting to find positions a bit uncomfortable so will have to have a rethink. Spooning is really comfy but a bit boring :sleep:

Well talking of lady gardens....I think I'll have to do some strategic mirror work to sort mine out....it's growing like wild fire :shock: might get OH to do it for me :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Always always always the salon for lady garden cultivating :haha:....actually must get myself an appointment.....SOON! Thanks for the reminder Glow :happydance:

Just booked the spa treatments for our babymoon weekend....cannot wait....pedicure and a lovely all over treatment (good for pregger ladies!!)


----------



## x-amy-x

im not allowed sex... good job im not too fussed!


----------



## pristock230

hey ladies!

Sorry I can't get caught up! I did skim through

I had a terrible dream last night!!!!! I hate having bad dreams, especially when it's about baby - (tmi alert) I had a dream that I woke up in a pool of blood, oh it was horrible. so this morning I have been running to the bathroom every 3 minutes to make sure I am not bleeding!

I have a new bump pic but I am only in my undies, if I get brave enough later I will post!


----------



## crowned

Morning all.

Newfie, hope you get results and feel better soon!!

Pristock, post the photo!!! :D

Kitty was lying on my belly (head only) while I was catching up with all your chatter, ladies, and the baby kicked him in the head and frightened him a bit! I think he didn't quite know what happened!! DH felt baby kicking as we woke up this morning... I love it when he feels it too. Makes it all a bit more real.

I think nesting has kicked in or something... I did dishes, 2 loads of laundry, general tidying, budgeting, swept and mopped all the floors before 10 am today. Maybe it was just a burst of energy. We're going away this weekend to visit some friends and I'm very excited, and always like my house to be clean when we go away so it's neat when we come back. Hate coming home to a messy house.

I'm a childminder, but not on contract, so have no idea whatsoever what to do about taking time off for the birth. I haven't even brought it up (the parents do know I'm expecting in March though), because I don't know what to ask for.


----------



## lozza1uk

Wouldluv - your wedding photos are lovely! We had a friend do ours and i now wish i'd paid for professional ones (he's a pro-photographer, but does models for magazines rather than wedding photos so good quality, but missing the romance!)


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about your dream, pristock.

And sorry about your infection, Newfie! (omg, I almost typed "our" infection... Awkward!)

Happy Friday, lads!

I'm thinking I'll delay booking the flights to France until Monday... Hate to think it will drive up the prices, but what if something is weird at my scan?

No kicks yesterday but wiggles in the middle of the night.

Today I have lots of work to do. As for maternity leave, I'm pure freelance so no such thing for me! It's all right, though. I will probably need to start working pretty soon after baby is born, but only for a couple hours at a time. 

Off to work!

Still no bump pics... Because still no bump!


----------



## 2nd time

oh forgot to say we told mil last night that we are expecting lol but didnt tell her we are moving 200 miles away


----------



## loolindley

2nd time!!!!! :rofl: I know I shouldn't laugh but even _i'm_ a bit scared of your mil! I'd have done the same! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

(In a scottish voice) :

Day 2 of cleaning in the Big Dunkley house.... Kas needs a break from dust, crap and general insanity and logs onto to see what the BnB ladies are getting up to. Kas moans in disgust at all the sex talk going on - and rolls her eyes because she isnt getting any. Kas asks herself whether she is jealous. She nods. Kas sees the picture of Newfies hubby and perks up a little. She then wonders if she should really be cleaning in her state..... but then realises she is just looking for an excuse to be lazy. Kas finishes off her Mcdonalds. Thats right - mcdonalds. She made time for that. 

Kas has two more rooms to go. 

We will return to Kas later.


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> (In a scottish voice) :
> 
> Day 2 of cleaning in the Big Dunkley house.... Kas needs a break from dust, crap and general insanity and logs onto to see what the BnB ladies are getting up to. Kas moans in disgust at all the sex talk going on - and rolls her eyes because she isnt getting any. Kas asks herself whether she is jealous. She nods. Kas sees the picture of Newfies hubby and perks up a little. She then wonders if she should really be cleaning in her state..... but then realises she is just looking for an excuse to be lazy. Kas finishes off her Mcdonalds. Thats right - mcdonalds. She made time for that.
> 
> Kas has two more rooms to go.
> 
> We will return to Kas later.

:rofl:
Impressed you've made it until 3pm cleaning without being distracted!


----------



## mitchnorm

You are seriously going to look like a McDs fry when you finish this pregnancy...congratulations with all the cleaning. I was knackered from two coats of paint on a door Tuesday night :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> (In a scottish voice) :
> 
> Day 2 of cleaning in the Big Dunkley house.... Kas needs a break from dust, crap and general insanity and logs onto to see what the BnB ladies are getting up to. Kas moans in disgust at all the sex talk going on - and rolls her eyes because she isnt getting any. Kas asks herself whether she is jealous. She nods. Kas sees the picture of Newfies hubby and perks up a little. She then wonders if she should really be cleaning in her state..... but then realises she is just looking for an excuse to be lazy. Kas finishes off her Mcdonalds. Thats right - mcdonalds. She made time for that.
> 
> Kas has two more rooms to go.
> 
> We will return to Kas later.

:rofl: :rofl: I'm impressed Kas :thumbup: Only thing is...it's a GEORDIE accent NOT Scottish!!! :haha:


----------



## pristock230

TMI ALERT!!! LOL 

Crowned - I am doing this just for you! lol
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> (In a scottish voice) :
> 
> Day 2 of cleaning in the Big Dunkley house.... Kas needs a break from dust, crap and general insanity and logs onto to see what the BnB ladies are getting up to. Kas moans in disgust at all the sex talk going on - and rolls her eyes because she isnt getting any. Kas asks herself whether she is jealous. She nods. Kas sees the picture of Newfies hubby and perks up a little. She then wonders if she should really be cleaning in her state..... but then realises she is just looking for an excuse to be lazy. Kas finishes off her Mcdonalds. Thats right - mcdonalds. She made time for that.
> 
> Kas has two more rooms to go.
> 
> We will return to Kas later.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I'm impressed Kas :thumbup: Only thing is...it's a GEORDIE accent NOT Scottish!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Thats what I was thinking!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> (In a scottish voice) :
> 
> Day 2 of cleaning in the Big Dunkley house.... Kas needs a break from dust, crap and general insanity and logs onto to see what the BnB ladies are getting up to. Kas moans in disgust at all the sex talk going on - and rolls her eyes because she isnt getting any. Kas asks herself whether she is jealous. She nods. Kas sees the picture of Newfies hubby and perks up a little. She then wonders if she should really be cleaning in her state..... but then realises she is just looking for an excuse to be lazy. Kas finishes off her Mcdonalds. Thats right - mcdonalds. She made time for that.
> 
> Kas has two more rooms to go.
> 
> We will return to Kas later.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I'm impressed Kas :thumbup: Only thing is...it's a GEORDIE accent NOT Scottish!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I was thinking!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh yesssssss :dohh:Kas :haha:

Fab bump Pristock!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

pristock230 said:


> TMI ALERT!!! LOL
> 
> Crowned - I am doing this just for you! lol

You've got a lovely BUMP!!! hey..nice idea maybe we should all be brave and do some 'a la Demi Moore' poses :shock: :blush:


----------



## loolindley

I've just looked at my house on the internet, and, well, HUMPH!!!!!!!

The pictures he has taken are CRAP! I know you can't polish a turd, but it's not THAT bad! He has only put up photos of two of the bedrooms, and left the other two off, and he has made my garden look pokey, even though it's mahoosive!!

I also made changes to the copy of details they sent for me to proof read, but they haven't changed the internet details, so it reads incorrect!

Can't be bothered dealing with it today, but will call on Monday. Just feel grumpy as my beautiful house looks a bit crappy :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

Twit twoo Pristock!!!:flasher:


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> pristock230 said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT!!! LOL
> 
> Crowned - I am doing this just for you! lol
> 
> You've got a lovely BUMP!!! hey..nice idea maybe we should all be brave and do some 'a la Demi Moore' poses :shock: :blush:Click to expand...

I had some naked (but tasteful) shots done before my wedding last year as a gift to hubby.....and before everything potentially dropped :haha:...they look pretty good I think but too much of a chicken to frame and display - obviously not for everyone!!!!! But perhaps just in our bedroom

As my belly grows maybe I need to remind him of how I am supposed to look :wacko:


----------



## pristock230

Thanks ladies!! hahaha. if DH saw this he would be like ummm ok. I showed my sister and she is like where is your bra! oh well right. My DH and 5 yr old keep tell me how big my boobs are getting and laughing at me.


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> (In a scottish voice) :
> 
> Day 2 of cleaning in the Big Dunkley house.... Kas needs a break from dust, crap and general insanity and logs onto to see what the BnB ladies are getting up to. Kas moans in disgust at all the sex talk going on - and rolls her eyes because she isnt getting any. Kas asks herself whether she is jealous. She nods. Kas sees the picture of Newfies hubby and perks up a little. She then wonders if she should really be cleaning in her state..... but then realises she is just looking for an excuse to be lazy. Kas finishes off her Mcdonalds. Thats right - mcdonalds. She made time for that.
> 
> Kas has two more rooms to go.
> 
> We will return to Kas later.

Oh, oh, I've seen the episode! It's the one that ends with Kas in a bathtub full of French fries, right?


----------



## crowned

Love it, Pristock! Thanks!!

Kas, I love the play-by-play of your day. I eat a lot of fries and chips/crisps too... DH said yesterday that baby's gonna come out all oily because of all the deep-fried potato stuff I eat... :(


----------



## redsox

Wow ladies - taking a day off and it has taken me all morning to read and catch up!!!!!!!!

So I finally got a call from the doctor about our follow-up ultrasound and tests. Essentially I told her we did not want any more tests and unless she had a concern that baby wasn't healthy enough for a vaginal birth or that we would need a team of specialists waiting for him upon delivery, I don't need to know anything else. She agreed and told me that my baby is developing beautifully and wished me well. Glad that's over!!!!!

DH and I have been taking a natural childbirth class and the couple that sits next to us has had the same experience with testing. Doctors trying to find the tiniest thing to get worked up about!!! Honestly, it sounds like doctors in Canada and Europe are much more relaxed and realistic. You lucky ladies. :)

On a very positive note - I had my 20 week appointment with the midwives yesterday and it was lovely. They are so calm and nurturing and DH and I both feel great about the direction we have chosen. Was a little eye-opening to be going over checklists for birthing supplies, etc....this is REALLY happening!!!!!!!!

I know I am late on the hot husband train (and some of you may have seen him in our announcement video) but I have to share a pic as I am quite proud of the good looking man I somehow snagged. Honestly - was there a secret prerequisite for joining this group?? Everyone is so darn attractive!!!! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Caleb and I.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mitchnorm

OK a quick question.... We are just painting the nursery. My aqua turned out more like mint green but I quite like but not sure what colour to go under the white dado rail. Little difficult to see yet as onlt just done cutting in with green but......what do you think underneath.....thought white (hence the patches of) but maybe too stark as we have white cotbed and drawers, OR mushroon colour like whats already there (maybe a bit lighter) OR a pale yellow (may be a bit much???)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111104-00029.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mitchnorm

Redsox - so glad everything is OK and you can now relax. I suppose they are just being thorough but it does seem a little overkill compared to UK certainly.

Are you team yellow? I keep forgetting

Yeah - hot OHs all around this group:happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

loolindley said:


> 2nd time!!!!! :rofl: I know I shouldn't laugh but even _i'm_ a bit scared of your mil! I'd have done the same! :haha:

its more the psycho bil who keeps sending me death threats thats a problem, dont think we will be leaving a forwarding address for them lol


----------



## loolindley

:saywhat::saywhat: Death threats?! :shock:

Defo no forwarding address!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I'd say white underneath (I like the green). The mushroom colour there now looks a bit dark? Not sure how yellow would look?
However, it took us months to decide what colours to decorate downstairs, so i'm no interior designer!

2nd time - err pack up and run i think!


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> Redsox - so glad everything is OK and you can now relax. I suppose they are just being thorough but it does seem a little overkill compared to UK certainly.
> 
> Are you team yellow? I keep forgetting
> 
> Yeah - hot OHs all around this group:happydance:

Yes - Maybe next time I will go have my baby in the UK. :haha:

We were supposed to be Team Yellow but this is what happened last week:



redsox said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - Great picture! Did you cave in the end and find out what you're having, or stay yellow?
> 
> So yesterday I avoided Lozza's question out of guilt! Little confession to make...DH TOTALLY caved during the scan and despite our telling the tech we didn't want to know, he peeked!!! It was honestly the cutest thing as I was looking away (as instructed :) ) and I looked over at DH and he just mouthed "Boy!" It was too funny! I just started yelling 'Cheater!!!!" and the tech had a good laugh. She asked us 3 times if we were sure we wanted to know - and sure enough - we have a little boy on the way!!:blue:
> 
> I was so surprised all day yesterday - because we found out AND because baby is a boy - and had agreed with DH to keep it a secret. Well sure enough DH blabbed to a client during the day and by the time I came home from work he said, we can't do this, let's just tell. Picked up the phone and just dialed his family!!!! Seeing that he was the one adamant about baby's gender being a surprise this was a massive turn of events, and in my opinion, too funny and cute.
> 
> Finding out was really amazing for us and I am so glad our cheeky little boy showed off his parts - I think it was Wouldluvabub who was so blown away by how bonded she feels with her baby boy now that she knows...I feel the same way!!!!! :) I am FINALLY sooooo excited and really just sort of starstruck that I am going to have this little guy in my arms in just a little while! I honestly and truly thought we were having a girl and I think I am still adjusting to the idea of a boy - but there is no doubt I am literally beaming when I think about having a little son. After all of the stress and worry - it's such a blessing to finally just walk around smiling about my baby!
> 
> Lastly - hats off to the true Team Yellow ladies!!!! I pray that DH and can do this again soon and maybe that will be our real Team Yellow time! :)Click to expand...


----------



## crowned

Mitch, what about a darker green under the chair rail (assuming that's what dado rail means in UK English?)? 

Redsox, not sure about the Dr's in Canada... remember, I'm in Canada and I was the one who has to go back for a follow-up ultrasound due to a crooked pinky finger on baby. Agreed on midwives though - they're wonderful! Not the first choice for most people in Canada, so usually any comment about a midwife is followed by, "Wait. Are you having your baby at home in your living room!?!?" Um, no. Midwives can deliver in hospitals too. People just assume you're a crunchy hippy-type when you use midwives here!


----------



## lhamil88

just thought i'd upload some bump pics seen as i missed out on the first few weeks of the thread...the first is at 6 weeks when we found out and the second is last week, i did take one last night but can't find the lead to upload my photos

i don't quite have the same body shape some of you do and honestly i don't live in those leggins!:blush: lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC0000193.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5









DSC0000222.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mitchnorm

redsox said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - so glad everything is OK and you can now relax. I suppose they are just being thorough but it does seem a little overkill compared to UK certainly.
> 
> Are you team yellow? I keep forgetting
> 
> Yeah - hot OHs all around this group:happydance:
> 
> Yes - Maybe next time I will go have my baby in the UK. :haha:
> 
> We were supposed to be Team Yellow but this is what happened last week:
> 
> 
> 
> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - Great picture! Did you cave in the end and find out what you're having, or stay yellow?Click to expand...
> 
> So yesterday I avoided Lozza's question out of guilt! Little confession to make...DH TOTALLY caved during the scan and despite our telling the tech we didn't want to know, he peeked!!! It was honestly the cutest thing as I was looking away (as instructed :) ) and I looked over at DH and he just mouthed "Boy!" It was too funny! I just started yelling 'Cheater!!!!" and the tech had a good laugh. She asked us 3 times if we were sure we wanted to know - and sure enough - we have a little boy on the way!!:blue:
> 
> I was so surprised all day yesterday - because we found out AND because baby is a boy - and had agreed with DH to keep it a secret. Well sure enough DH blabbed to a client during the day and by the time I came home from work he said, we can't do this, let's just tell. Picked up the phone and just dialed his family!!!! Seeing that he was the one adamant about baby's gender being a surprise this was a massive turn of events, and in my opinion, too funny and cute.
> 
> Finding out was really amazing for us and I am so glad our cheeky little boy showed off his parts - I think it was Wouldluvabub who was so blown away by how bonded she feels with her baby boy now that she knows...I feel the same way!!!!! :) I am FINALLY sooooo excited and really just sort of starstruck that I am going to have this little guy in my arms in just a little while! I honestly and truly thought we were having a girl and I think I am still adjusting to the idea of a boy - but there is no doubt I am literally beaming when I think about having a little son. After all of the stress and worry - it's such a blessing to finally just walk around smiling about my baby!
> 
> Lastly - hats off to the true Team Yellow ladies!!!! I pray that DH and can do this again soon and maybe that will be our real Team Yellow time! :)Click to expand...Click to expand...

Oh yessss I remember now.....you found out a little by accident :haha:

How you feeling about finding out? Has it taken any of the excitement away or are you please?


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> Mitch, what about a darker green under the chair rail (assuming that's what dado rail means in UK English?)?
> 
> Redsox, not sure about the Dr's in Canada... remember, I'm in Canada and I was the one who has to go back for a follow-up ultrasound due to a crooked pinky finger on baby. Agreed on midwives though - they're wonderful! Not the first choice for most people in Canada, so usually any comment about a midwife is followed by, "Wait. Are you having your baby at home in your living room!?!?" Um, no. Midwives can deliver in hospitals too. People just assume you're a crunchy hippy-type when you use midwives here!

I think maybe leaving the mushroom under the rail. :shrug:
They don't even have midwives here. :wacko: Maybe if you went to the province capitol but not here. And i agree, if you had a midwife people would be watching for an old grandmotherly type to show at your door to deliever the baby. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

crowned- its a bit the same where im at. and my insurance doesnt cover midwives. i can use a family dr or OB/GYN. anything else i have to pay for myself. even if i was to have a doula at the birth just for support, but not to deliver the baby we would have to pay for it ourselves. thankfully i have a great OB/GYN that im comfortable with


----------



## redsox

crowned said:


> Mitch, what about a darker green under the chair rail (assuming that's what dado rail means in UK English?)?
> 
> Redsox, not sure about the Dr's in Canada... remember, I'm in Canada and I was the one who has to go back for a follow-up ultrasound due to a crooked pinky finger on baby. Agreed on midwives though - they're wonderful! Not the first choice for most people in Canada, so usually any comment about a midwife is followed by, "Wait. Are you having your baby at home in your living room!?!?" Um, no. Midwives can deliver in hospitals too. People just assume you're a crunchy hippy-type when you use midwives here!

Oh Crowned I forgot you were in Canada! Okay - well off the relaxed list Canada goes! :dohh:

I think I made that assumption based on the range for 'normal' measurements - the range is much wider in Canada and Europe than here in the US. I hope you are relaxing okay and not too worried about baby's cute little pinkies. : )

Yes, the midwife thing here is the same with people thinking you're birthing at home and a crazy hippie. Thing is - we ARE planning a homebirth!!! We live right down the road from the best OB/GYN and Children's hospitals, so we are in an awesome place as far as emergency transfers goes. That was what really solidified the decision for us. DH and all three sisters were born at home, so this isn't a new thing from his perspective. So far family has been supportive and I've only had a few remarks from friends and coworkers. I feel confident about our choice, so the naysayers don't bother me that much. I know if anything changes I might have to change my plans and that's okay - I think all I can do is make a plan for my ideal situation and adjust as necessary. :)


----------



## crowned

newfielady said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Mitch, what about a darker green under the chair rail (assuming that's what dado rail means in UK English?)?
> 
> Redsox, not sure about the Dr's in Canada... remember, I'm in Canada and I was the one who has to go back for a follow-up ultrasound due to a crooked pinky finger on baby. Agreed on midwives though - they're wonderful! Not the first choice for most people in Canada, so usually any comment about a midwife is followed by, "Wait. Are you having your baby at home in your living room!?!?" Um, no. Midwives can deliver in hospitals too. People just assume you're a crunchy hippy-type when you use midwives here!
> 
> I think maybe leaving the mushroom under the rail. :shrug:
> They don't even have midwives here. :wacko: Maybe if you went to the province capitol but not here. And i agree, if you had a midwife people would be watching for an old grandmotherly type to show at your door to deliever the baby. :dohh:Click to expand...

Yep, they're pretty new here too... now they're covered by insurance, but I can totally see how people in some parts of the country would think that!


----------



## loolindley

I think white mitch. Once you have all the furniture in there, I don't think you will want it too 'busy'. Light mushroom maybe, but I personally wouldn't choose the yellow as well as the green. 

How exciting that you are doing all of that! I can't wait for our new home to decorate a nursery! Thats if we can sell ours! :haha: I've just e mailed the estate agent to ask where the rest of the pictures are?! They are probably regretting taking me on! :haha:


----------



## redsox

mitchnorm said:


> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - so glad everything is OK and you can now relax. I suppose they are just being thorough but it does seem a little overkill compared to UK certainly.
> 
> Are you team yellow? I keep forgetting
> 
> Yeah - hot OHs all around this group:happydance:
> 
> Yes - Maybe next time I will go have my baby in the UK. :haha:
> 
> We were supposed to be Team Yellow but this is what happened last week:
> 
> 
> 
> redsox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Redsox - Great picture! Did you cave in the end and find out what you're having, or stay yellow?Click to expand...
> 
> So yesterday I avoided Lozza's question out of guilt! Little confession to make...DH TOTALLY caved during the scan and despite our telling the tech we didn't want to know, he peeked!!! It was honestly the cutest thing as I was looking away (as instructed :) ) and I looked over at DH and he just mouthed "Boy!" It was too funny! I just started yelling 'Cheater!!!!" and the tech had a good laugh. She asked us 3 times if we were sure we wanted to know - and sure enough - we have a little boy on the way!!:blue:
> 
> I was so surprised all day yesterday - because we found out AND because baby is a boy - and had agreed with DH to keep it a secret. Well sure enough DH blabbed to a client during the day and by the time I came home from work he said, we can't do this, let's just tell. Picked up the phone and just dialed his family!!!! Seeing that he was the one adamant about baby's gender being a surprise this was a massive turn of events, and in my opinion, too funny and cute.
> 
> Finding out was really amazing for us and I am so glad our cheeky little boy showed off his parts - I think it was Wouldluvabub who was so blown away by how bonded she feels with her baby boy now that she knows...I feel the same way!!!!! :) I am FINALLY sooooo excited and really just sort of starstruck that I am going to have this little guy in my arms in just a little while! I honestly and truly thought we were having a girl and I think I am still adjusting to the idea of a boy - but there is no doubt I am literally beaming when I think about having a little son. After all of the stress and worry - it's such a blessing to finally just walk around smiling about my baby!
> 
> Lastly - hats off to the true Team Yellow ladies!!!! I pray that DH and can do this again soon and maybe that will be our real Team Yellow time! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yessss I remember now.....you found out a little by accident :haha:
> 
> How you feeling about finding out? Has it taken any of the excitement away or are you please?Click to expand...

SUPER HAPPY about finding out. Neither of us have any regrets. :) Cutest thing is DH is already wishing for a girl for us next time. :)


----------



## crowned

redsox said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Mitch, what about a darker green under the chair rail (assuming that's what dado rail means in UK English?)?
> 
> Redsox, not sure about the Dr's in Canada... remember, I'm in Canada and I was the one who has to go back for a follow-up ultrasound due to a crooked pinky finger on baby. Agreed on midwives though - they're wonderful! Not the first choice for most people in Canada, so usually any comment about a midwife is followed by, "Wait. Are you having your baby at home in your living room!?!?" Um, no. Midwives can deliver in hospitals too. People just assume you're a crunchy hippy-type when you use midwives here!
> 
> Oh Crowned I forgot you were in Canada! Okay - well off the relaxed list Canada goes! :dohh:
> 
> I think I made that assumption based on the range for 'normal' measurements - the range is much wider in Canada and Europe than here in the US. I hope you are relaxing okay and not too worried about baby's cute little pinkies. : )
> 
> Yes, the midwife thing here is the same with people thinking you're birthing at home and a crazy hippie. Thing is - we ARE planning a homebirth!!! We live right down the road from the best OB/GYN and Children's hospitals, so we are in an awesome place as far as emergency transfers goes. That was what really solidified the decision for us. DH and all three sisters were born at home, so this isn't a new thing from his perspective. So far family has been supportive and I've only had a few remarks from friends and coworkers. I feel confident about our choice, so the naysayers don't bother me that much. I know if anything changes I might have to change my plans and that's okay - I think all I can do is make a plan for my ideal situation and adjust as necessary. :)Click to expand...

I love that you're having a homebirth! I'm too scared to do it, as I want to make sure my baby has emergency services available at any instant if necessary, but I totally admire people who do! We also can't do it because our landlord lives in the basement... might scare him and his new wife away if they had to listen to me dealing with contractions! Good for you though - I think that it's a totally natural thing that our bodies are meant to do, and what better place to do that than at home?


----------



## redsox

Obviously insurance in the US is such a mess and takes a degree to figure out, but I am VERY blessed - looks like my insurance will cover our homebirth with the midwives AND reimburse us for childbirth classes and birthing assistant/doula (required by the midwives.)

Going to be lots of paperwork and hours on hold on the phone I imagine, but my work provides us with amazing health insurance, so I am going to make it work for me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

I live 40 minutes away from the nearest hospital, and a 2 hour drive away from the nearest special baby unit, so I only feel safe having a hospital birth. :(


----------



## redsox

Thanks for the encouragement crowned! I know it's definitely not for everyone (for loads of reasons!) but we are so pleased and feel really at peace with it all.


----------



## redsox

loolindley said:


> I live 40 minutes away from the nearest hospital, and a 2 hour drive away from the nearest special baby unit, so I only feel safe having a hospital birth. :(

Totally understand I would be the same. If we weren't walking distance from these hospitals I am not sure I would be brave enough to stay home. (I don't want any of you thinking I am Wonder Woman or anything - it's just THAT close!!! :) )


----------



## crowned

Arghhhh....
My cat put claw holes in my new curtains in our bedroom two weeks ago. This morning I catch him with his claws in hubby's study curtains, and then a few minutes ago watch him puncture our leather furniture as he tries to jump up on the living room chair and fails. DH is cutting his claws the instant he gets home today!!


----------



## loolindley

crowned said:


> Arghhhh....
> My cat put claw holes in my new curtains in our bedroom two weeks ago. This morning I catch him with his claws in hubby's study curtains, and then a few minutes ago watch him puncture our leather furniture as he tries to jump up on the living room chair and fails. DH is cutting his claws the instant he gets home today!!

THAT'S why i'm a dog person!!!


----------



## loolindley

Right, off to get the train to Manchester (yep, I know, a train on my day off, you can tell we are penny pinching! :nope:)

Have a fab weekend, and not too much chatting!


----------



## lozza1uk

Redsox - I think home births are becoming more popular. I wouldn't personally have one, but for the sole reason I don't think our walls are thick enough, and I wouldn't want to clear up afterwards! Apparently our hospital recently built 8 private rooms with birthing pools and it's like being in a hotel. If I was on a ward I might consider home more seriously. Also in the UK if you say you're having a home birth, all your midwife appts are in your house!

So pleased this week is over, i've been unusually busy. Serves me right for moaning I was too quiet!

Also, just seen on facebook my friend locked her newborn inside the car with the keys and had to call the AA out! Fortunately they arrived within 20 minutes despite them being away in the middle of nowhere, and he fell asleep in his car seat, but i'd have been freaking!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Glowstar *- geordie...scottish... everything north of Nottingham is the same to us southerners...... JOKING! ;) 

*Leanne and Pristock *- GOREGOUS bumps! and well done on the demi moore pose Pristock.... doubt i will attempt it haha 

*citymouse* - if i had the extra £ to fill up a bath tub with fries..... then i prob would!!!

*mitch *- without sounding like a perv post one of your pre-wedding shots!!! Im intrigued!!! do it ;) also on the nursery do u remember the nursery pic i posted agggges bk which is my inspiration? It was mushroom brown on bottom, wooden dado and then creamy white on top... thats what were having! so i vote Mushroom but im biased. Ive currently got testers on the wall drying in mushroom, mint green and ice lemon. will update you haha. 

*crowned *- glad im not the only one eating fried foods now and again... i feel like i am! :rofl: Too many veggie lovers in this group me thinks. 
*
Loo*- have an awesome time in machester :)

so cleaning of the house is ALL done.... well, apart from the conservatory! so im feeling pretty :smug: ! xxx


----------



## Widger

Oh god............ somebody bring me home a burger and not just any burger...... one from Gourmet Burger Kitchen please!!


----------



## citymouse

Loo, do you get to ride for free on your days off?


----------



## Widger

Oh and I'd love it with BLUE CHEESE!!! :cry: 

Plus I fancy some alcohol!!! A bottle of lager would go down a treat with my imaginary burger!!!!

Homebirth is not for me as I lost a lot of blood first time round and 2 days after giving birth, yep... just 2 days... the midwife looked at my notes and said 'Oh dear, you had a terrible time of it didn't you? We wouldn't recommend you having a homebirth NEXT time'. The thought of there ever being a next time 2 days after birth was never in my mind :haha:

Mitch - Stick neutral I say, white or mushroom?

Great bump pics. I must get my act together and join in.

FT - Love you talking about yourself in third person.... makes cleaning up soound much more fun :haha:

Have a good weekend away Loo


----------



## crowned

Um, FT, what's a conservatory? My first thought was a sort of park where they have nice little gardens and things... but I don't think that's what you meant!


----------



## wondertwins

Another yummy DH. :cloud9:

*Redsox*- I'm glad you are getting a more patient-centered level of care! I'm really lucky to have my particular OB. He's this charming, old man who always compliments me on my shoes. :thumbup: He's from the school of thought that women have been having babies for a long, long time, so he seems to trust them to be a part of the process. Oh, and I've heard that if asked directly, he'll tell his patients that it's okay to have the occasional (small) glass of red wine. To the UK moms, that may not be a big deal, but here in the US, that's really surprising to hear from a doctor. :wine: 

*Mitch*- Did your paint color come from a sample card? If so, a good suggestion is to choose another color from that exact same card that is 2 or 3 shades darker. (Sort of like the picture I attached -- except obviously not those colors.)

*Widger*- A juicy hamburger sounds delicious right now!!! I rarely eat them, but now that you mention it..... mmmMMmmMmMmmmmm

AFM... I just spent the last hour on the phone with hospital billing offices and my insurance company. :loopy: NHS may not be the best thing all the time.... but let me tell you, dealing with insurance companies is a NIGHTMARE!!! Even if they're polite to you on the phone (which they usually aren't), it's a huge maze trying to navigate the system, and if one tiny code gets entered wrong, it takes forever to get it straightened out.
 



Attached Files:







sample.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 2nd time

crowned said:


> Um, FT, what's a conservatory? My first thought was a sort of park where they have nice little gardens and things... but I don't think that's what you meant!

sorry but that made me laugh what do you call a conservatory in canada, its kind of like a glass sunroom extenion to your house


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for the advice laddies - I think either mushroom of a couple of shades darker green is a good call....

FT - I remember your nursery idea - thats why when we painted the start of mint green above the dado I thought actually the mushroom doesnt look that bad :haha:

I shall experiment and let you know. It is very early to be decorating - but I know December is going to be manic - hubby may be starting work on a new account in Jan so best to get out of the way :thumbup:

Right have to dash off to cinema and dinner ....mmmmmmm what to eat!!! Choices are Pizza Express, Zizzis or Chiquitos yum

Oh and Redsox :hugs: - it is exciting knowing.,...I am still getting used to the fact that we are having a girl but I know that knowing the sex REALLY helps....I keep saying to hubby that his daughter is kicking away - he loves it:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

I'm sitting here trying to work and feeling "poke... poke... poke." :dance: So cute!


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse - yay for movement :)

mitch - let us know what film you see :)

CROWNED - THis is a conservatory... im interested as to what ya'llll call it :) ps this isnt MY one, as dont have a pic lol - mine is all cath kidston smothered! :)


----------



## wondertwins

In the US, we'd call that a sun room. I'll be interested to hear if it's the same for Crowned.


----------



## crowned

A sunroom! Or, sometimes, an enclosed porch. Usually sun room though. Another strange question... what's a "cath kidston"?


----------



## firsttimer1

hahahahahahha i love your wording - whats a cath kidston.... :rofl:

cath kidston is a brand (cath is the lady who started it) - its all old style, floral traditional patterns.... my fav.

Like this :)

https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/c-1077-christmas.aspx

you have it the USA too ;)


----------



## crowned

firsttimer1 said:


> hahahahahahha i love your wording - whats a cath kidston.... :rofl:
> 
> cath kidston is a brand (cath is the lady who started it) - its all old style, floral traditional patterns.... my fav.
> 
> Like this :)
> 
> https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/c-1077-christmas.aspx
> 
> you have it the USA too ;)

Thanks! P.s. I live in Canada! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> hahahahahahha i love your wording - whats a cath kidston.... :rofl:
> 
> cath kidston is a brand (cath is the lady who started it) - its all old style, floral traditional patterns.... my fav.
> 
> Like this :)
> 
> https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/c-1077-christmas.aspx
> 
> you have it the USA too ;)
> 
> Thanks! P.s. I live in Canada! :)Click to expand...

Ooops :) i will stop saying ya'lllll then as well heehee :)

guess what ladiess.... im enjoying a... GLASS OF WINE! real wine. its delicious. :)


----------



## wondertwins

FT- First..... did you just say y'all?????!!! I live in a part of the US where we say y'all all the time. :blush: I have been very careful not to use it here because I figured everyone would either be confused or count me as a hick. :haha: Second.....I'm so jealous of your wine. Of course, seeing as how I'm still at work, I think wine would be a bad idea for me right now. *staring at the clock and waiting until 5:00* :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

Wtwins, ive always said ya'll - i think because i grew up watching american footy LOL - so say ya'll all u want LOL

5pm wine... i say DO IT! put some into a coffee cup... they'll never know... :shhh:


----------



## Widger

Yay for the wine FT............ I've got a bottle of lager mmmmmm. First time I've fancied anything alcoholic!

No burger. Had to settle for pizza and now feel full :sick:


----------



## firsttimer1

I had tapas..... so i now have food baby tummy :)


----------



## emera35

Hey ladies!

Hope everyone is well!

Not to sound mean to my lovely OH, who i adore, but i'm feeling slightly deficient on the hot hubby front :blush: You all scored!!!

Been AWOL a day, as i've had my mum visiting again and as i can move we've been doing nice things rather than being holed up at home :) Had a very naughty treat yesterday, belgian waffles smothered with caramel toffee sauce, and 2 scoops of almond and butterscotch icecream. Oh my, it was amazing! I felt a bit crazed from the sugar afterwards, but yummy yum yum! :happydance:

I've had a nice beef stew that i made yesterday tonight, these things always taste better the next day i think! I wish i'd remembered to get suet from the supermarket though, dumplings would have been amazing! All this rain is making me feel like winter food.
Popped to Ikea today to measure a load of stuff up and decide which bed we'll get for Roh, then i think we'll cut the cot up a bit to create a proper sidecar co-sleeper. I co-slept with Roh for months once he was past his due date (its not so safe with premature babies), but never had a good set up, so i'm getting it just right this time for maximum comfort and space :thumbup: Can't believe Roh will be in a bed though, he's getting so grown up. He tried to climb into his cot himself tonight after his story, so he's definately ready for it! Anyway "popping" to Ikea to measure stuff ended up costing £90, how does that happen? :shrug:


----------



## pristock230

So I have to confess my sin today; (and you ladies won't judge right????)

I ate; 3 slices of pizza, a jd bacon cheese burger & a vanilla milk shake from Wendy's then came back to work and had 2 small plates of salad 

My baby boy is probably in a food coma :help:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - im sure your hubby is lovely :) and mmmmm waffles..... :)

Your piccie of Roh is sooooooooo cute xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

pristock- :rofl: we forgive you! :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

BOOOOOOO am back sorry ladies been having some time of the flaplop how r u all please update me 

not much over here only ive just put my crimbo tree up hehe x


----------



## lozza1uk

xdaniellexpx said:


> BOOOOOOO am back sorry ladies been having some time of the flaplop how r u all please update me
> 
> not much over here only ive just put my crimbo tree up hehe x

Already??????!!!!!!!
Ft will be proud of you!


----------



## wondertwins

emera- those waffles sound dreamy. I don't blame you at all!!!

pristock- I love that you had 2 plates of salad after eating all that. Completely well rounded. :thumbup: 

I have found myself with a rare childless/spouseless evening, so I'm going to meet a couple girlfriends for dinner. Italian food. MMmmmmm. I'm sure I'll be in a food coma before it's done.


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

Been out and about today as it's MrC's birthday so had a good lunch and a sip of beer.

Loving the OH photos. DELETED. His hair is wild in this, he currently has no beard and much shorter hair.

Redsox, good for you for going for a homebirth. I nearly did but the thinness of my walls made me hesitate. Maybe for the second child.


----------



## firsttimer1

too right im proud of danielle, her tree looks lush! (piccie on FB) x were all good danielle... missed u! x

crow - thanks for adding your hubby to our 'Husband catalogue'! - a very nice add too! ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

the tree:blush:
 



Attached Files:







tree.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## citymouse

Hey, Danielle, good to see you back!

I just ate a whole tray of bean dip and looked at the nutritional info afterward, expecting the worst--not so bad! Eleven servings at 40 calories each. :rofl: So I ate 440 calories, but 33 grams of protein!

And baby's kicking, kicking, kicking!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am just eating a huge pack of crisp :D


----------



## firsttimer1

im still on my glass of wine... with a few pringles :) i feel soooo chrismassy.... think its cos of danielles tree! :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i had a glass of wine last night when i went to see lee evans i didnt alf enoy it. how r ur baby purches doing?


----------



## firsttimer1

my bump feels BIG today. can feel baby too :dance: hows ures danielle? its so cool ur having a boy now :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am huge hes kicking away now put my hand on my tum and he suggles rite into it can feel a hard lump move it and he kicks again love him millions

13 weeks 
15 weeks 
17 weeks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2









309244_156787927748308_100002513057183_279616_1417570289_n[1].jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2









bump 17 week.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xdaniellexpx

:baby::baby::baby:
 



Attached Files:







315552_170934376333663_100002513057183_331219_412809692_n.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## firsttimer1

great bump! :) i stocked up on huggies wipes in tesco heehee

ok tmi... but is anyone else suffering from achey boobs? :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got leaky boobies i got all mine freee hehe with vouchers and boots points have 8 packs of nappys 2 x


----------



## firsttimer1

i got huggies on a buy 1 get 2 free offer.... got £45 vouchers for tesco too so going to get baby stuff with those.... YAY :dance:

did anyone else in UK watch derren brown tonight? OMG.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep just finished he is brill wow x


----------



## 2nd time

I have just spent 3 hours going through litterly hundreds of baby clothes my sil gave us boy am i shattered lol i ave massive bag of 12-18 month med bag of 6-12 month small bag of 3-6 and tiny 0-3 bag lol i am glad we are getting more storage room shortly


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time... free stuff! :) BRILLIANT!

right ladies off to :sleep: with me... hope you all have lovely weekends! Uk ladies.... fireworks tomo :dance: BOOM!

;) xxx


----------



## citymouse

Good night, UK ladies! I'm off to get my flu shot. Have to fly in two weeks and don't want to catch anything nasty on the plane.


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Saturday morning everyone! I am new-fruited today. :Yipee: 

I've been reading here all week when I get a chance but by the time I want to add a comment it's all move on so much! DH also had a bit of a melt down about how much time I spend on the computer as he thinks I'm being unhealthy. I tired pointed out that that was because I was knackered after work but sadly I think he's probably right - I do have a BnB addiction! Imagine what it's going to be like when we're all on Mat leave and before the babies start arriving! :shock: :haha: 

On the subject of hot DHs - You all scored big time! My DH is 20 years older than me and while I think he's hot, it's a bit of an acquired taste! We've been together for 10 year though, so something must work! 

We've asked for a home birth - I'm just hoping that I don't go too over and have to have the baby in hospital. I'm frightened of hospitals! However, we live about 4 minutes drive from the area baby care hospital so hopefully if there are any troubles (i hope not!) then we'll be well set! 

My Midwives are also really keen on home birth and provide a birthing pool and everything. She was really keen when I asked about it. I didn't know that about having my MW appointments at home - that would be amazing! 

We're decorating the baby's room at the moment too. It is going to have 3 walls in a warm buttermilk kind of colour and then one cloud wall. :D I love it! And I'll take pictures when it's done. 

I don't know about any one else but I've been finding work really tough , like I'm not sure how I'm going to cope when I'm bigger. I'm also really hoping that the 2nd Tri loveliness starts soon for me. I'm feeling fed up! :( However, chocolate appears to be helping! 

I also wish school would just sort out my risk assessment! I was elbowed in the stomach by a student the other day - they didn't do it on purpose but I work in a high school full of massive teenagers who haven't quite figured out how big they are yet! I also had to stop a fight yesterday and put myself between two brawling year 11s without even thinking about what I was doing! :shock: Work have known I'm pregnant for more than 10 weeks now and have done nothing! I'm really annoyed about it but I'm getting embarrassed about asking again and again for my risk assessment meeting. What do you think I should do?! 

Anyway, I'm sorry, I'm being a moaning minnie at the moment. I think it must be this hormone drop you've been talking about! I need to get back to my marking but I think I'd rather have a bath and eat toast! :haha: 

xx


----------



## lauraclili

Update! I'm a banana! :wohoo:


----------



## emera35

xdaniellexpx said:


> ive got leaky boobies i got all mine freee hehe with vouchers and boots points

:haha: this reads strangely, made me giggle! My pack didn't have the leaky boob vouchers :winkwink:

Laura - Woo banana! :dance:
I've been having big trouble with work too, they have finally told me they are doing a risk assessment for me, but it seems like i won't be involved :shrug: I've been asking for ages as i work on my own in a kitchen for the bulk of the time, and there is a fair bit of heavy lifting involved. I have been asking about things getting sorted for ages, but then my boss said they wouldn't do anything until they had my MATb1 form as i wasn't technically pregnant until they had that?! :saywhat: I'm sure they weren't this crap last time!
Saying that, its all pretty much irrelevant now as i've been off work for a few weeks now, and i'll have to have a meeting about moving to office based work if i ever want to go back during this pregnancy.

Oh, and Laura, i'm sure your hubbie is lovely! Mines a bit of an acquired taste too :haha: he's beardie and ginger :D We've been together 14 years though, so he's like a comfy pair of slippers by now, might not look so fancy, but there is nothing better! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning laddies...just a quick check in, have been scanning through posts from last night and will log on properky later....just on our way to pick up paint and stuff from Homebase. Yeah for the real wine....having mine tonight!

Just the main thing....isnt it amazing that we have all started to feel baby movements for sure now ....after loads of 'is it / isnt it?' Moments...i think its great we are all so close together and experiencing the same (sorry feeling a bit mushy this morning ha ha). Anyway...catch you later x x x 

P.s what i really want to know is that if you dont have a bump Citymouse where are you hiding the kicking baby??? Ha ha. You are soooo lucky x x


----------



## vitfawifetobe

hey ladies 

Just popping by to let you know - we are having a perfect baby 


*GIRL*


our scan went amazing and she is very active and perfectly formed little lady

Just hoping we start to feel her move soon

Hope you are all well

ps mitch did you find out what you were having 

Lxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats on the girl bump vitfawifetobe!

can't believe danielle has her tree up already (im quite jealous really)...

sad day for me today, my jeans officially no longer fit. i must buy some maternity jeans this week because im wearing my hubbys jeans today!! lol. they fit around the waist but are so baggy in the leg/bum i look like a hiphop boy! (and bearing in mind im a very feminine girly girl my hubs thinks its hilarious!)


----------



## firsttimer1

MITCH - im off to the bicester centre as ive seen a piccie of the christmas section and it looks AMAZING! enjoy homebase :)

Catch you laddies and your bumps tomorrow (im out tonight for fireworks and Indian meal)

MWAH! XXXX


----------



## firsttimer1

congrats on :pink: vitfa!!! xxx


----------



## 2nd time

well as well as moving house with babies i have to sel 1 car and 2 motorbikes an move 2 more cars to he new address on of which isnt working wow the stress i was aake at 5 thinking about it all


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> Arghhhh....
> My cat put claw holes in my new curtains in our bedroom two weeks ago. This morning I catch him with his claws in hubby's study curtains, and then a few minutes ago watch him puncture our leather furniture as he tries to jump up on the living room chair and fails. DH is cutting his claws the instant he gets home today!!

I know I'm a bit late. :)
We had our cat de-clawed. Had to, she would walk right past her scratching post and tear the paint off the door facings! :growlmad: It was either she had to go or get de-clawed. She destroyed the baseboards, door facing, stairs, curtain etc. But I couldn't just give her away. :nope:

Well ladies I'm going to try and keep up again now. I _finally_ got some pills from the doctor, *after calling down twice!.* I'm starting to come around this morning. My back doesn't feel half as bad as it did yesterday. :happydance: You never know, I _might_ actually be able to sleep in my own bed tonight, instead of the couch. :dohh: I also had a fever of 100.1 c :wacko: but that broke overnight. 

Hope everyone else has a great day. :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfie - Glad you are feeling a little better - :hugs: for a full recovery soon x

Vitfawifetobe - Congrats on the scan!!!!!!!! We are having a baby girl too.....:happydance:. Getting used to the idea after being a little shellshocked = although I didnt 'feel' it was a boy or anything...there are so few girls been born in our family, its unusual. Feels great though - my folks will be sooooo happy with a grandaughter. Did you want a girl or just happy that its healthy?

Was in Pizza Express last night and sooo many young kids and it was interesting that all the girls were being well behaved and eating their meals with the grown ups but the little boys were being so loud and boisterous :haha:. I am sure its not always like that - just interesting that I noticed it.

We went to see Johnny English Reborn last night - it was OK - I hadnt seen the first one. Wasnt really fussed about seeing it but nice to get out and about. I remember going to the cinema 3 times in first 8 weeks of pregnancy - I think its cos I couldnt think of anything else to do out and about (so used to the pub = booze and dinner = booze :haha:)

Nursery coming on after a false start with bottom level paint.....one we bought was exactly the same colour as it was already :dohh:. Gonna for a couple of shades lighter...will post pics when done:thumbup:


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats on you baby girl vit!

How're you all doing?

Who's off to the fireworks tonight?
xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Firework party at my house tonight! Hooray!


----------



## mitchnorm

Fireworks for me in woking......pub first. Wondering when i am getting my weekly glass of wine :-(

Have fun all x


----------



## citymouse

Happy weekend! Had the worst night's sleep last night, just couldn't get comfortable. The flu shot made my left arm ache, and something I did yesterday (bathing the dog, I suppose) made my butt sore. :rofl: plus I was dreaming that I was in an airplane seat and trying to sleep and be comfortable there... Boo! Plus I woke up with a headache.

Mitch, I think my uterus must be tilted back or something, because a lot of my kicks and pokes feel deep inside my abdomen. 

I have my fancy scan Monday at 9:30 my time, so that's when I'll be sure this weensy bump has a proper-sized baby in it.


----------



## em2656

Round to my best friends for dinner and fireworks with James and Mia tonight. Dave is working :( and Collette (eldest daughter) is off to see Britney Spears in concert with a load of her friends.

I love bonfire night, the sound and smell of fireworks and the thud in your chest when the big ones go off...... can't beat it.

Have a great night everyone!

Emma xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Wonder if your babies will be kicking like crazy with the noise of the fireworks :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Have a fab bonfire night ladies. We are on way to brother in laws for fireworks and potatoe pie....yum!! I've made treacle toffee! Xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Have a good night ladies!! xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

have fun at the fireworks everyone! cosy night in for me, just let the dog out and he got the scare of his life - oops!


----------



## 2nd time

spent most of today crying i just dont know if moving o far from my friends is the right thing to do


----------



## newfielady

Hope everyone has fun. No celebrations for me tonight. Felling better but far from #1.
2ed time - don't :cry:. Remind yourself of the positive reasons why you chose to move. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Sorry, 2nd time. It's natural to feel a lot of doubt when you're embarking on a big change. But having little kids is a great way to meet new people in your new town!


----------



## lhamil88

2nd timer....hope you feel better soon ...hust think about making the house all pretty for the baby the nesting instinct will soon take over and you'll have a nice new house to do it in lol 

had a good night in with the parents and in-law-to-be's i did a big curry buffet and had some not-so-fantastic fireworks but our nabours more than made up for it

off i go to get all snuggled up in my nice clean sheets tonight after beeing stood outside freezing for what felt like forever so night all xxx


----------



## loolindley

I'm on my iPhone, so this could be tough!!

2nd time, I completely understand how you are feeling. We are planning on moving about 150 miles away, and it will be just before the baby is due! Just the thought of it makes me want to cry, but we are doing it for good reasons and deep down I know we will make new friends. I know once I sell my house, then I will feel excited about the new start, but at the moment, I just feel anxious. xxx

Newfie, so glad you are starting to perk up. Hope you made it to bed lady night. xx

Afm, firework night was a wash out. My 3 year old dog is so scared that she just cried and sat on my lap shaking all night poor thing. I wish I could do something for her. :(. The 6 month old pup couldn't have cared less, so that was good!

Back to Wales today.


----------



## KellyC75

No time for a proper read back :coffee::nope: 

It was an emotional day saying to my Best Friend on Friday....We are both pregnant too, so this was us.....

:cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2: :cry: :sad2:


Yesterday was another tough day...Had to re-home my 10 year old Beagle dog :cry: The new owners are lovely though & I know she'll have a very happy time, she even has a new Beagle boyfriend :winkwink:


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Made it to bed last night and actually managed to sleep in it for 5 hours. :happydance: Spent the last 3 on the couch but it was great to spend _some_ time in it. lol.
Loo- my dog isn't fazed at all by fireworks but them again she is a Retreiver and used to gun shots so... :haha:
Kelly- I wouldn't want to be the one saying good bye. I know how hard it is. But I had a little smile at you smilies. cry sad cry sad. Don't let it keep you down. I also had a re-home a Beagle (3 years ago) but she went to a great home too! It makes it easier to see them go when you know they will be looked after.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

mitchnorm said:


> Newfie - Glad you are feeling a little better - :hugs: for a full recovery soon x
> 
> Vitfawifetobe - Congrats on the scan!!!!!!!! We are having a baby girl too.....:happydance:. Getting used to the idea after being a little shellshocked = although I didnt 'feel' it was a boy or anything...there are so few girls been born in our family, its unusual. Feels great though - my folks will be sooooo happy with a grandaughter. Did you want a girl or just happy that its healthy?
> 
> Was in Pizza Express last night and sooo many young kids and it was interesting that all the girls were being well behaved and eating their meals with the grown ups but the little boys were being so loud and boisterous :haha:. I am sure its not always like that - just interesting that I noticed it.
> 
> We went to see Johnny English Reborn last night - it was OK - I hadnt seen the first one. Wasnt really fussed about seeing it but nice to get out and about. I remember going to the cinema 3 times in first 8 weeks of pregnancy - I think its cos I couldnt think of anything else to do out and about (so used to the pub = booze and dinner = booze :haha:)
> 
> Nursery coming on after a false start with bottom level paint.....one we bought was exactly the same colour as it was already :dohh:. Gonna for a couple of shades lighter...will post pics when done:thumbup:



Aww lovely little princess for both of us!
I was convinced it was a boy so getting used to a girl - but couldnt be happier

L x


----------



## firsttimer1

hey laddies!

Hope your all well - had a lush time at fireworks and now watching X.F ... OUT WITH FRANKIE!

baby moved lots today yay - prob all the cheering i was doing watching spurs win :rofl: and all the O.J i drank. :)

catch up with you all tomo.... wish monday was a bank holiday :cry:


----------



## emera35

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well! Just checking in :hi:

OH went to Krispy Kreme today and got me a dozen donuts!!! :dance:

Think there might be one or two left, i may have them with a cup of decaf tea, yummy!!

I'm having crazy donut cravings this pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## x-amy-x

:o some of you are days away from viability! :happydance: !!!


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies!! :thumbup:

Just popping on as I've finally finished the packing and we're all ready for our travels tomorrow - YEAH!!!! Cannot wait :happydance::happydance:

Hope you've all had lovely 'bonfire weekends'! We had bangers n mash, sparklers, toasted marshmallows and my fab sister made some non-alcoholic mulled wine for me so I didn't miss out - what a :bunny:

I'll be off B&B for at least 10 days - ARGGHHHH, how will I cope!! There will be no chance of ever catching up on my return - so here's a plea...please do not discuss anything of any interest until I return!!!!! :haha::haha:

Take good care my lovelies and catch up mid November!!! 

Love Nic xxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

PS I'm a BANANA TODAY!!! YIPPPEEEEE! xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> Hiya laddies!! :thumbup:
> 
> Just popping on as I've finally finished the packing and we're all ready for our travels tomorrow - YEAH!!!! Cannot wait :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope you've all had lovely 'bonfire weekends'! We had bangers n mash, sparklers, toasted marshmallows and my fab sister made some non-alcoholic mulled wine for me so I didn't miss out - what a :bunny:
> 
> I'll be off B&B for at least 10 days - ARGGHHHH, how will I cope!! There will be no chance of ever catching up on my return - so here's a plea...please do not discuss anything of any interest until I return!!!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> Take good care my lovelies and catch up mid November!!!
> 
> Love Nic xxxx

Have fun!!!!!!!!!! catch you when you get back....congrats on the banana wooop :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Nicnak282 said:


> PS I'm a BANANA TODAY!!! YIPPPEEEEE! xx

Have a fabulous time!


----------



## firsttimer1

x-amy-x said:


> :o some of you are days away from viability! :happydance: !!!

YOUR RIGHT! cos i know im -2weeks.... which means some lucky ladies are around 23 weeks 4 days....

and 24 is *VIABILITY*!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Hurray new bananas! 

I'm off to a bridal shower. We were supposed to bring a vegetarian or vegan dish plus a recipe for a scrapbook. I went out and bought Zingers(cream-filled plastic-wrapped snack cakes). :rofl: My recipe will be "Go to store. Buy Zingers." 

I'm not sure I'm looking forward to it as these ladies have been known to recite poetry and drape each other in flower garlands and hold hands and call each other goddesses at these events. *SIGH* 

I hope some of our other non-hippie friends show up, or I'll be so awkward, eating Zingers by myself in the corner.


----------



## citymouse

I mean, hurray all new fruits... I just find bananas really exciting for some reason. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

somehow a melon excited me more than a banana! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

If I had to choose a fruit to give birth to, I'd go banana every time.

Of course since it's a _baby_... I'll take a pumpkin. Groan!


----------



## firsttimer1

i would defo take an apple seed ;)

just seen the 'july babies' group and its made me sooooo excited to realise how far weve all come :happydance:

GO US! :)


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> i would defo take an apple seed ;)
> 
> just seen the 'july babies' group and its made me sooooo excited to realise how far weve all come :happydance:
> 
> GO US! :)

:haha: Wouldn't we all. 
I know, I woke up this morning and realized I'm halfway done! It's crzy to think I've been pregnant that long. I'm getting kicked quite regularly now. Day, night, it doesn't matter. As of right now I've still been sleeping most of the day and night so I guess the little "guy" is confused on the time of day.
Speaking of :pink: or :blue: I'm calling tomorrow to see when I can get my gender scan. :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Amy - Yay, viability! I'm one week off now :dance: I have to admit i'll be relieved to get there.

I have an appointment in 10 days to discuss steroid injections etc. I'm hoping none of it will be necessary, i haven't had anymore contractions or other signs of problems, so fingers crossed taking it easy for a few more months will do the trick :thumbup:


----------



## kymied

I'm back! It was a week without power. My wonderful husband was able to make the furnace run off of a battery so we would have an hour or two of heat each night. It would bring the temperature up to 60°f (15°c) It was a great excuse to take the dogs to bed. One of them LOVED snuggling under the covers, one didn't figure out what she was supposed to do.
Today we spent cleaning. Not much cleaning goes on when you have candle light and no vacuum. Plus we had to throw out everything from our fridge and chest freezer. An entire season's worth of organic veggies saved for the summer. It was really kind of depressing. But the fridge is sparkling clean!
Lots of bending has my back screaming whenever I move. But today we're a banana!

I still don't know if I'm feeling movement. I'll feel a little bit of tightness but no bubbles or flutters. On the 16th I'm going in for another ultrasound to try to get better pictures of the little dude's heart. I can't wait to see how he's grown.

Everyone I know has been giving me free stuff, tons and tons of baby clothes, a crib, stroller, breast pump, swing, play mats etc etc etc. And it's all really good quality stuff. At this rate we won't have to buy anything. Maybe I can afford to buy a couple warmer maternity shirts. (all the ones I was given are tank tops and short sleeve.)

So what did I miss in the past week?


----------



## citymouse

Welcome back, Kymied! Uh... what did you miss... Amy got her cerclage stitch in! :thumbup:

Well, lads, I'm back from the bridal shower. I must admit that the vegan and vegetarian food was delicious! I guess if you have practice at cooking that way you can make yummy stuff. And we did go around in a circle holding a piece of quartz and saying words of wisdom and love. But even that was very sweet and funny.


----------



## loolindley

MORNING LADDIES

Hope everyone is well!?

Good to have to back Kymied, and with power too! How exciting :happydance:

I dont think I missed anything else, it was a nice quiet day yesterday!

Well I'm back from Stockport, and had a nice time looking round potential houses. We love one, but I daren't put an offer on it until we have at least had viewings on ours! NOT FAIR!!!!!!!

We were so lazy when we got back yesterday, so didn't do our usual weekly shop, and so this morning we have no milk, no bread, no fruit. The only slightly breakfasty thing was a yoghurt, which I then proceeded to throw all over the stairs, so it became doghurt, and I'm back to having nothing! :sad2:

It's bloomin freezing out today. Minus 1, and thick frost overwhere. Brrrrrrr. Think I will stay in bed for a while!


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, I forgot to say, OH just came up with a baby name sugestion last night. Competely out of the blue, and he has not contributed a single same so far without me suggesting some first. Anyway, it was Cooper. I'm not sure tbh, I'm not sure if it is a girl or a boy name. I didn't want to shoot him down as its rare for him to have said something about it. I don't dislike it, and it _has_ grown on me, I'm just not sure it will make it to the short list :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!

Loo - Coopers quite sweet - after first reading your post and not being sure....Could be a boys or girls name I guess. And I want the lovely cold weather down here now....especially now we have our heating sorted :happydance:. Good luck with house sale - hope you get tons of viewings and an offer very soon. It is difficult to know when to start looking cos if its too early, you end up finding somewhere you fall in love with and cant have :nope:....fingers crossed for you x

Kymied - welcome back and yeah for power.....not sure what you've missed but it has been a quiet weekend....there was alot of name and DTD talk I guess :thumbup: Oh and a few more pink and blue bumps which FT has posted onto page 1.:happydance:

So what does my week hold......well 4 flights :nope:. Going to Geneva for work today til Wednesday and then Thursday - Friday I am off to Ireland for a meeting. Busy busy but at least it'll make the weekend come quicker (she hopes!!). So I may not get alot of BnB time :cry:.....so will try and stop by every so often and prepare for a marathon read on Saturday :winkwink:

Have a great week laddies and yeah for getting closer to new viability....am I a papaya tomorrow?

p.s. - loved the fact that you girls preferred a banana....made my dirty mind giggle a little :haha:

p.p.s. All - jumped the hubby on Sunday morning - was lovely though freaked us both out when my bump suddenly went very hard, raised and round afterwards....very strange!! Normal?

M x


----------



## loolindley

Have a good week Mitch, sorry about the 4 flights, but just cound down the weeks until you leave. xx

I'm going to have just jump my oh at some point. I know it wont be as bad as I expect (christ, I make him sound awful!), I've just got no drive. I'll put it on my to do list :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

It has been a quiet weekend on here, very unusual but nice not to have to try and keep up on my phone!

Going for my first TMI post now. :blush:So Saturday I decided it was time to try prune juice having not really "been" properly for a few days. I downed probably half a pint of the stuff, then an hour later had the worst pains ever. I was literally on the floor on my hands and knees and couldn't move. I think i really panicked DH. I was pretty convinced it was just everything starting to move as I could feel bubbles, but did have a slight panic something was happening with the baby. If labour contractions are worse I'll be surprised, that's how awful it was!:nope:

Anyway, after it eased off for a few minutes i made it upstairs, and it definitely was constipation...:argh: 

Seriously all, if you're struggling, can I suggest going easy on prune juice? It's potent stuff! I'm taking the preventative approach this week and drinking a small amount every day!

Anyway, apart from that, quite a nice weekend! Inlaws visited yesterday just for the afternoon which is very unusual as they're 2 hours away. I think it was a test run for when the baby's here, plus they wanted to check I was doing OK! FIL has offered to buy the cot which is nice of them! 

Mitch - Have a good week, sounds hectic but at least that makes time fly!
Loo - :cold:wrap up and get some breakfast then back to bed! It's cold here too but lovely and crisp rather than just raining!


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Have a good week Mitch, sorry about the 4 flights, but just cound down the weeks until you leave. xx
> 
> I'm going to have just jump my oh at some point. I know it wont be as bad as I expect (christ, I make him sound awful!), I've just got no drive. I'll put it on my to do list :haha:

I was exactly the same....but felt I had to do something about it (yes that sounds awful and pre-arranged but you know what I mean :haha:). I have very little drive....perhaps it'll be a Christmas present for him next time :winkwink:

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## wouldluvabub

hhmm... So decided to do some Christmas shopping for DH over the weekend! I brought him and book on baby puree's that give you recipes and at what age you should introduce them as he was asking me these questions the other day (about babies and when you give certain foods which I had NO idea about lol) Then I brought him some pod's to store his baby puree's! Also I got him his own nappy bag as mine in floral so not really suitable for him and some supplies for his nappy bag (powder, hand sanitizer etc..) Is anyone else going to buy hubby some baby things for Christmas?? I thought it was a cute idea 

Lozza- I have not had any problems going (touch wood) but I will keep the prune juice in mind! Sorry you had such terrible pain's though.. I have had a few pains and thing's and it can get very scary!

Mitch- Sorry you are so busy with work! I am so glad I have given up already! I am getting so much done around the house that we need done before baby comes (or it will never get done). We built our house a year ago and were trying to get a back yard happening before baby! Were currently trying to grown lawn which is hard with a 1 year old puppy! But still manage to not have enough time in a day! Can't imagine still working.. Especially with how worn out I get these days.. I guess the 30 degree days in Australia at the moment are making that harder.. But totally take my hat off to all you working ladies! No idea how you do it!

Loo- I like the name Cooper. I think it's cute. I think it's a boy's name but it could be used for a girl I guess! Good luck with the house (both selling and buying). Hopefully thing's happen quick and without too much stress!!!!

Kymied- Great that you finally have power back! I think I would have gone insane with no power for that long.. But possibly because of the heat over here at the moment! No idea how I will survive summer!!!!

Citymouse- Glad the bridal shower was bearable!


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, good idea|! A christmas shag! Cheap and cheerful!

Lozza, I have been the same, and my doctor sugested apple juice and apples. He said they are full of fibre, and should get things moving! In the middle of last night I swear it felt like there was a tree trunk stuck up there, but nothing was moving. I think I'll go and get some apple juice today!


----------



## x-amy-x

One week today for my Anomaly scan! Surely i'm not the only one left waiting for theirs??

2 days til I'm half way :)

And today is the first day off the drugs from my cervical stitch, hoping everything stays calmed :)

How is everyone doing?

Had to giggle at the prune Juice poo! Don't think i'll be going there no matter how constipated I am :lol:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning laddies,

disaster strikes... my laptop charger has broken and i only have half a battery left! i dont know my login details so i dont think i will be able to log in if i get cut off! ahh :sad2:

doing the washing and other jobs :hangwashing:


----------



## loolindley

Mrs cupcake. Quick, log out, and back in, and click 'remember me'. By the time you come back it should log straight on!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loolindley - im already saved on this computer so thats fine but if i get cut off and go on my hubbys computer it won't know my password...

i guess if that happens i will have to re-set it!

has anyone chosen their nusery themes? apart from the ladies actually decorating who i presume have already chosen...

i need sex-neutral but brightly coloured nursery inspiration


----------



## loolindley

Mrs Cupcake said:


> loolindley - im already saved on this computer so thats fine but if i get cut off and go on my hubbys computer it won't know my password...
> 
> i guess if that happens i will have to re-set it!
> 
> has anyone chosen their nusery themes? apart from the ladies actually decorating who i presume have already chosen...
> 
> i need sex-neutral but brightly coloured nursery inspiration

I read the last sentence as two seperate bits and got VERY confused!!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

very disturbing loolindley!!! lol

umm.... team yellow themed nursery inspiration? is that better! lol


----------



## wouldluvabub

Mrs Cupcake said:


> loolindley - im already saved on this computer so thats fine but if i get cut off and go on my hubbys computer it won't know my password...
> 
> i guess if that happens i will have to re-set it!
> 
> has anyone chosen their nusery themes? apart from the ladies actually decorating who i presume have already chosen...
> 
> i need sex-neutral but brightly coloured nursery inspiration

hhhmmm... not sure on a theme but before we knew we already painted our feature wall in our nursery blue (it's a bit greeny too). Blue is my fav colour and it's a calming colour (good for a nursery) I knew people would think it was boyish but I didn't care. I planned on putting a wall sticker on one side of the feature wall that was a big tree with 2 owls sitting next to each other on a branch and on the other side of the wall I will be hanging 2 white shelves. I planned on added in the girl or boy colours with accessories rather then the actual paint and furniture.. 

It is hard choosing what to do though.. But I do think wall stickers are a good option for neutral nurseries. I know a girl who put on on her nursery wall and it was just black and had star's all around with a cute little saying above the cot which said 'twinkle twinkle little start, do you know how loved you are' That could be for either.. 

Sorry I don't really think I am offering any ideas here ha ha.. What about a cartoon.. Like Winnie the Pooh.. Sesame Street..??? Or animals.. I dunno..


----------



## wouldluvabub

forgot to say i decided now to get some cloud wall stickers rather then the tree so it will look like the sky :)

sky is gender neutral!


----------



## lhamil88

with jack i was boring and his room was just white furniture and cream walls with brown and cream bedding....now he's a little older he loves toy story so i've just adapted a little: photo below

we've always lived in rented houses and not been able to do much decorating so i just add colour with toys and bedding ect.
 



Attached Files:







DSC0000213.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loolindley

Mrs Cupcake...much better!

We have decided on a brightly couloured nursery too. I was thinking maybe making some bunting to hang up in oranges, yellows and reds, and maybe wallpapering one wall, or getting some stickers. Of course, I will need a room in a new house to decorate first! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Our nursery is painted so far (as of the weekend just gone) - have a dado rail halfway up the wall and have gone mint green above and a fawn / light mocha colour below - white wood-work all around. We bought 2 white shelves from Homebase (if any UK laddies want some - they are currently 1/2 price) - they are floating ones so no ugly brackets etc.

We have a white cotbed and drawers and as we are having a girl we are planning certain accent colours in blinds, curtains, lightshade, stuff for shelves, bedding etc....havent really decided on everything yet. Maybe a jungle type blackout blind...dont want too girly so it needs some thought.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

We are team pink - but our nursery will be neutral - yellow, grey and white. We are going with the winnie the pooh starry night border and collection ( we have the moses basket and other things from the collection). We are going pale yellow on top half of romo with brighter yellow on bottom half. Starry night border, and starry night winnie the pooh stickers to lower half of room .

We also have our furniture - got a bargain on the Rialto Mamas and Papas in Oak so we are set - Just need to clean out the room now 

L xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i love the name Cooper as a boys name; it was actually a name i considered but doesnt really go with our surname... i think its a great choice by your OH!

mitch - YEP totally normal for tummy to go hard after DTD xxx

amy - this week will fly by for u and then it will be scan time :dance:

in terms of nursery we are sticking with original idea of light brown on bottom of walls, wooden dado rail; then creamy white on top. All our furniture will be wooden. we will then highlight the room with either yellow, oyster pink or light non bright green - depening on what we think will suit it best. we will use these colours in art work; paintings, blankets etc :)

cant wait to get properly started soon.... but still quite nervous about starting it this early??? even though were half way through pregnancy!!! :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

where is everyone today??? LOL

*tumbleweed.......... *


----------



## loolindley

I know, right? I finally get a day where I can sit on bnb all day, and everyone has stuff to do!!!

going to take it personally, but I'll have dinner first and maybe a nap after before I get too upset!


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - haha it IS your fault! :rofl: omgosh im soooo freezing itas unreal. its going to be a :cold: winter !

well i will check bk in later and see if any one is about :kiss:

xx


----------



## KellyC75

Im so sorry, no time to read back & check how everyone is doing :nope: I miss keeping up with you Laddies :howdy: 

Hope you are all well :friends:

Ive just taken DD to 'baby group' where she didnt really enjoy the yoga they had on this week, clearly not her thing! But I couldnt really join in either, as it was geared toward 'getting your stomach muscles back' etc! :dohh:

She loved the songs & dancing though~ bless her :cloud9:

Im off to my consultant appointment in a bit, it would be the one where they book my babies 'birth day' , but as im moving to Australia, not sure what the point is, but they said they still want me to go! :shrug:
Which is a pain, as they only have 3pm+ appointments, so ive had to get someone to collect DS2 from school :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

well I am not going to be around much....just got to Heathrow and I can safely say this is NOT a place for pregnant women...over heating, crowded, heavy laptop..
Just having a decaff cappucino and toasted ham and cheese panini.....very nice but....

I WANNA GO HOME!!!!!!!!.. :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> well I am not going to be around much....just got to Heathrow and I can safely say this is NOT a place for pregnant women...over heating, crowded, heavy laptop..
> Just having a decaff cappucino and toasted ham and cheese panini.....very nice but....
> 
> I WANNA GO HOME!!!!!!!!.. :cry:

Sounds great... NOT!!!:dohh: (well, the cappucino & panini do :winkwink: :munch:)

I have it all to look forward to, along with a stroppy teenager, an 8 year old & an 11 month old!!! :loopy: :wacko:

Where are you off to Mitch? :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

For some reason the site isn't loading on my laptop this afternoon :-( 

I forgot to say earlier, I went to pregnancy yoga on Saturday morning. I was the least pregnant there, everyone was huge! Two were booked in for inductions this week! It was actually a really surreal experience, being in a room full of pregnant people, and being told to "connect with baby" I felt a bit of a fraud, like pregnant, baby, me?! Wondering when this will actually feel real, although I think it's just jammed a foot somewhere painful to remind me it's here!


----------



## newfielady

* Loo-*


> It's bloomin freezing out today. Minus 1, and thick frost overwhere. Brrrrrrr. Think I will stay in bed for a while!

I had to giggle a little at this. -1 isn't _that_ cold. :rofl:


> Oooh, good idea|! A christmas shag! Cheap and cheerful!

:rofl:
*Mitch-*


> p.p.s. All - jumped the hubby on Sunday morning - was lovely though freaked us both out when my bump suddenly went very hard, raised and round afterwards....very strange!! Normal?

Sounds like maybe Braxton Hicks? If so it's normal anyways. :D
*lozza1uk - *I haven't been able to "use the throne" since Wednesday. I'm getting pretty uncomfortable. :cry:
*wouldluvabub-* cute idea. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Geneva today til Wednesday evening then off to Ireland Thursday morning til Friday evening.....it sucks! Roll on mat meave ha ha


----------



## mitchnorm

Geneva today til Wednesday evening then off to Ireland Thursday morning til Friday evening.....it sucks! Roll on mat leave ha ha


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> Geneva today til Wednesday evening then off to Ireland Thursday morning til Friday evening.....it sucks! Roll on mat meave ha ha

Safe journey :plane: :friends:


----------



## wondertwins

*Happy Monday, Laddies.*

*C'Mouse*- I'm still giggling about your vegan zinger recipe. :haha: I have a friend who is vegan, and I was amazed at how many unhealthy foods you can manage to eat while still being vegan. (McDonalds fries!!!)

*Kymied*- Yay for electricity! I'm sorry you had to throw out all that good stuff though. :(

*Mitch*- Good luck with your travels. The weekend will be here in no time!

*Wouldluv*- I think buying baby stuff for DH is a wonderful idea! I'm going to do that too. It'll kill two birds with one stone, and hopefully make him feel more involved. I was thinking of getting some little Stanford onesies for the boys to wear during football season (that's the college my DH is from). A manly diaper bag is a great idea too.

*Cupcake*- I've decided not to do any themes for the nursery. We are going to go with some bold colors (blues, bright greens and browns), but I didn't want to lock us into any particular "theme." You could always do the same type of thing and just choose a softer (more neutral) palate. 

AFM.... It is getting harder and harder to breathe, and my back is giving me fits. I swear my uterus is right up in my lungs. (By contrast, I have no stretching or discomfort in my lower belly). It's not the end of the world, but it scares me to think that I'm only 20 weeks. I have a looooonnnnggg time to go, and I know it's going to get a lot worse. 

Also, there was a problem with the house we were planning to move into next month. So I guess it's back to the drawing board. :cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good Morning ladies!

Sorry I haven't had chance to read what went on over the weekend, I will try to catch up later today. Did I miss anyone revealing a gender? I was last on Thursday afternoon. 

So I wasn't on all weekend because I got a bit of a head cold :( Friday was the worst, I was a sneezing, sniffly, tired mess. But I seem to be mostly over the cold and am back to work today. Good thing I didn't get a sore throat as those are the worst without having any medication. All in all, if I was going to get sick, that was a nice mild case, and I hope I won't get sick again this pregnancy lol. 

Oh and i've been noticing lots of little kicking now! Last night baby was kicking loads and everytime I called DH to come over and have a feel the baby would stop! lol He/She is very picky I guess haha. I can't wait until they are strong enough that I can see when the baby is kicking!


----------



## 2nd time

wondertwin sorry about your house i am still planning and thinking about packing i thin if i spent as much time packing as i do worrying it would all be done now lol


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks for the nursery ideas, i think i agree with wondertwins and will just go for bold colour pallette and tie it together that way.

i love the idea of wall stickers and like modern looks like this:

https://www.creative-baby-nursery-rooms.com/dotty-modern-nursery-idea.html

i also like the mamas and papas gingerbread theme

and jungle animals! too https://www.curtainsforkids.co.uk/Images/Larger/RoarPrimary.jpg

i think there might be too much choice!

safe journery mitch


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all! 

I have my big scan in about 2.5 hours... And I need to try to get my regular doctor to see me today, too. I really want her approval to go to France and the tickets can only be held today. Either way I think we'll be buying trip insurance that will cover us if we have to cancel for medical reasons.


----------



## wondertwins

2nd- If I spent half as much time doing things as I spent on BnB, I'd be very accomplished. :haha:

Cupcake- I love those wall stickers!!! Those are really fun.

C'Mouse- Good luck at the scan, and I have my fingers crossed for France!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck at the scan citymouse, hope you get the green light to go to france!


----------



## lozza1uk

Cupcake - thanks for the link to the nursery room ideas. I was happy to leave ours cream as it is now, but DH is now showing an interest and has decided he wants to decorate! This might give us some ideas!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Citymouse - good luck today at the scan :) When are you planning to go to France? If I were you, depending on how much travel insurance costs, I would purchase it regardless, just to cover things if god forbit anything happens when you are there. 

We are planning to take a day trip into the states on the weekend (40 mins from us, we can see the states across the river from our town) and we are planning to buy travellers health insurance just to be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, I hadn't thought about health insurance. I'm pretty sure my insurance covers international care, but I'll double-check. I just really want to make sure we aren't on the line for the plane tickets if it turns out I can't fly. It's an airline I'd never normally have a reason to take so even with a change fee, not being able to use our tickets for this trip would basically mean they were a waste.


----------



## lozza1uk

How was the scan Citymouse? Hope you get to travel to Paris!


----------



## crowned

Well, after a weekend away, I thought I'd have dozens of pages to read, but you ladies were so good and only left me with 11, so I'm all caught up!

Mrs Cupcake, I'm doing Dr Seuss because I also wanted gender-neutral but really vibrant colours (not big on pastels really). 

I think my belly popped this weekend - one day it was 'normal' and the next I couldn't button my coat! It's even there when I lie down. Also, had my first Braxton Hicks this weekend - woke up and my belly got all tight and hard. What a weird feeling.

Newfie, I totally understand getting your kitty declawed rather than getting rid of it, but I just couldn't do that to him. It's really our fault - he's not a pain when we keep his nails short, it's just when we miss a week and forget to trim them that he ends up wrecking things he shouldn't.


----------



## waula

hello laddies....its been a while and there has been a lot of catching up to do!!! congrats on the good scans again...
amy - how u getting on?? 
sorry for the sniffly people, hope u get back on track soon...

my bump seems to be a lot more active recently which is so lovely, i had sporadic pokes but nothing really to write home about. I'm currently away on a course for a week and another preggers lady here who's 28 weeks but has no bump; makes me look like a right fatty oops!!!!!! Had a tiny cup of coffee before the conference started this morning, don't really drink any caffeine and got booted for about an hour!!!!! got a caffeine junky in here... will we ever get fed up of the kicks???!
hope all is well with everyone...xxx


----------



## waula

hmmm papaya??! how big is that???!! x


----------



## KellyC75

crowned said:


> Newfie, I totally understand getting your kitty declawed rather than getting rid of it, but I just couldn't do that to him. It's really our fault - he's not a pain when we keep his nails short, it's just when we miss a week and forget to trim them that he ends up wrecking things he shouldn't.

Please do not get your cat de-clawed :nope:

I have had 4 cats & 3 children & not once have my cats scratched my kids ~ The cats just need somewhere to 'escape' to :winkwink:

If you are still worried, please take a look at these....

https://www.softpaws.com/

They are humane & available both in Uk & Us :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies...hope you've all had a good Monday :hugs:

Hope your scan went OK Citymouse :thumbup:

I've had a fairly busy weekend and FINALLY starting to feel more movement :happydance: it's still a bit muffled because of this damn anterior placenta but even OH felt a kick this morning :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone having scans this week...mine is on Thursday :flower:


----------



## crowned

KellyC75 said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Newfie, I totally understand getting your kitty declawed rather than getting rid of it, but I just couldn't do that to him. It's really our fault - he's not a pain when we keep his nails short, it's just when we miss a week and forget to trim them that he ends up wrecking things he shouldn't.
> 
> Please do not get your cat de-clawed :nope:
> 
> I have had 4 cats & 3 children & not once have my cats scratched my kids ~ The cats just need somewhere to 'escape' to :winkwink:
> 
> If you are still worried, please take a look at these....
> 
> https://www.softpaws.com/
> 
> They are humane & available both in Uk & Us :thumbup:Click to expand...

Don't worry - I would NEVER do that, I was just saying that I understand Newfie's reasons for why she did it. My kitty will always have his claws. Those softpaws aren't as great as they look if your cat is like mine though - he chews on them until they fall off. He's fine as long as we keep his nails short and provide lots of appropriate scratching surfaces. I love my kitty :)


----------



## KellyC75

crowned said:


> Don't worry - I would NEVER do that, I was just saying that I understand Newfie's reasons for why she did it. My kitty will always have his claws. Those softpaws aren't as great as they look if your cat is like mine though - he chews on them until they fall off. He's fine as long as we keep his nails short and provide lots of appropriate scratching surfaces. I love my kitty :)

Sorry, I didnt mean that directly to you :flower:

I could tell that you love your kitty :hugs:

Mayby your right & those softpaws arent that great, i dont know, as never used them, just always made sure my cats had somewhere 'safe' they could rest, without children pestering them!....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all! Scan was great! No good pictures, might have to pull some from the video later.

Baby is definitely a girl, measuring just fine! I asked my doctor why my uterus didn't reach my belly button and she said, "It does!" and showed me that it's that high, just back inside under my belly chub. :rofl: 

And we're cleared for France! :dance:


----------



## Glowstar

Awww that's great news Citymouse :hugs:


----------



## crowned

citymouse said:


> Hey, all! Scan was great! No good pictures, might have to pull some from the video later.
> 
> Baby is definitely a girl, measuring just fine! I asked my doctor why my uterus didn't reach my belly button and she said, "It does!" and showed me that it's that high, just back inside under my belly chub. :rofl:
> 
> And we're cleared for France! :dance:

Yay Citymouse! Paris is going to be AWESOME! I'm a little jealous :haha: I love the uterus story - I felt the same way (couldn't really feel how high it went) until the midwife said, "Your uterus is exactly where it ought to be, right below your belly button!" So glad your scan went well, and that baby is still a girl! Congrats!!


----------



## wondertwins

City- Great news on the scan, and YAY for France! While you're there, you should find a little baby beret for le mouselette! 

Why's everyone so quiet today? I know it's not possible for us to run out of topics.


----------



## wondertwins

By the way... I came out on Facebook this weekend, but I did it in a sneaky way. On Saturday, there was a 1/2 marathon that lots of my girlfriends ran. I had been training for it with them before getting pregnant. Anyway, I posted a status update that said I wished I were there and then I added the hash tag of #gestatingtwinsisboring. ;) It was fun to watch it dawn on people throughout the day.


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse, hooray! You can stock up on some lovely French chic baby girl clothes!

It has been quiet today! FT came on to moan about us being quiet, and then promptly disappeared again! Maybe it's because we're all suddenly feeling the cold over here!


----------



## crowned

wondertwins, what a fun idea!


----------



## newfielady

Mrs Cupcake - Love the wall graphics. We are going with a more neutral color and Winnie the Pooh stick ups. Maybe if we find out if it's a boy or a girl will swing more one way or the other. :)

Crowned & Kelly- My cat never goes outside so there is no danger to her there and it has never seemed to bothered her. Like I said it was _necessary_. The claws either had to go or the cat did. We had to replace our sofa set, my mom's table cloth and curtains, our comforter set, and _ALL_ the door facings, baseboards, stairs, railings, everything! She still "scratches" at the couch but has no claws so she can't hurt it now. :wacko:

Glowstar- glad you are starting to feel movement. I'm getting kicked quite regularly now. :D

For me- I'm still feeling awful! I can't believe a water infection can make you feel like this. Thinking I may have stones but it's being hidden under the infection for now.


----------



## newfielady

Just read. Great news C'Mouse! Glad it went well :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Newfie ~ Didnt realise youd already had it done! :nope:

I sympathise, my dog was terribly destructive, broke fences, chewed things, tipped bins over & out, pee'd & pooped on the floor :dohh: I just had to make some changes & keep certain doors shut etc....:wacko:

But its none of my business & you dont need to explain ~ So i'll be quiet now! :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> Hey, all! Scan was great! No good pictures, might have to pull some from the video later.
> 
> Baby is definitely a girl, measuring just fine! I asked my doctor why my uterus didn't reach my belly button and she said, "It does!" and showed me that it's that high, just back inside under my belly chub. :rofl:
> 
> And we're cleared for France! :dance:


:dance: Congrats :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Wondertwins, that's so cute! 

I'm finally at the point where I'm ready to "come out," except now I have to wait because of the new project I'm dealing with for work. I accidentally told the people I didn't have any "giant looming deadlines," then as soon as I got off the phone, I was like, oh wait... So I want to get them to love me before I break the news. I think it's justified that I didn't mention it, though, as I had my big appointments today.


----------



## newfielady

KellyC75 said:


> Newfie ~ Didnt realise youd already had it done! :nope:
> 
> I sympathise, my dog was terribly destructive, broke fences, chewed things, tipped bins over & out, pee'd & pooped on the floor :dohh: I just had to make some changes & keep certain doors shut etc....:wacko:
> 
> But its none of my business & you dont need to explain ~ So i'll be quiet now! :blush:

Don't worry Kelly. I've had lot's of people come up to me and say "You realize how cruel that is?" It was either that or she had to go. And no one would have taken her the way she was, she was a feral kitten that we took in. (Lot's of wild kittens around here sadly). And you can't train a cat like a dog, at least not _my_ cat :rofl: It's okay, I know you are just saying your opinion. :D


----------



## wouldluvabub

Citymouse- congrats on a good scan and being cleared for France!


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, laddies! 

On the downside, I asked my doctor about wine, and she said NONE! I was a little surprised as she seems to be pretty laid back about a lot of things. So I may have a sip from DH's glass (that's none, right? :rofl: ) but no glasses of my own. 

I'm so happy and relieved that my uterus is normal! I'm never going to hear the end of it from DH since he hates it when I self-diagnose and he was crowing when the doctor said it was fine. 

My France tickets are booked! And the travel agent is sending links to some really cool and unique tours. :headspin:


----------



## citymouse

I'm halfway there! A cantaloupe! 

*Happy Tuesday, lads!*


----------



## mitchnorm

just dropping in from Geneva to say yeah Citymouse for fab scan and trip to France!!!! Bon voyage!!! When you off?

Plus papaya for me today I think!!!! Wooop. Though last new fruit / veg for a while...booooo


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> I'm halfway there! A cantaloupe!
> 
> *Happy Tuesday, lads!*




mitchnorm said:


> just dropping in from Geneva to say yeah Citymouse for fab scan and trip to France!!!! Bon voyage!!! When you off?
> 
> Plus papaya for me today I think!!!! Wooop. Though last new fruit / veg for a while...booooo

:yipee: Yey to cantaloupes & papayas! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

well done on the scan citymouse and exciting about the trip to france - you will be flying over us! when are you going?

i think newfruit for me today too!

im off maternity jean shopping today. hubbys jeans are not a good look.....


----------



## loolindley

Morning laddies!

Citymouse, Huzzah for a great scan, and great news for Paris! Plus, whatever your doctor says, you'll be in Europe, and therefore under European rules, which state that you are fine to have a small glass twice a week. :haha:

Wondertwins, nice way of coming out of the pregnancy closet!

AFM, it's not as cold here today, but I was planning on staying in my pj's anyway until my oh reminded me I have someone coming over to do the energy survey on my house at 10.30. Pppppffftttttttt!!!!! Why did I book that in?!?!? I'm so stupid!

My new iphone 4S arrived yesterday, so I have been messing around with it. You can give it verbal comands like "Play Monkey Wrench", or "call Fred", "search the web for baby and bump" etc, but I have been giving it comands like "message my OH that he smells" and "remind me to get out of bed and into the shower at 10am". This is fun!!!


----------



## loolindley

Mrs Cupcake, I have bought a couple of pairs of jeans. One cheap pair from Mataland, and another from Next. Let me just say that the Next ones were worth paying the extra tenner for as they are sooooo much comfier!

Happy shopping day!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Hi Laddies*

sorry for disappearing yesterday - i ended up spending all day (between working) helping book a holiday for september :) Weve got a private villa booked in menorca for us, my parents and BABY! :dance:

citymouse - congrats on a great scan - get some stills up from your video :dance:

so laddies.... this is TMI as i HATTTTTTTTTTTE talking bodily functions but have any of you darlings also got ALOT of excess gas now? *alot.*

It was making my hubby laugh last night - as after 7 years of being together; its the first time he has heard me pass wind :nope: i dont do it infront of people - EVER.

:cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - Wind being generated over here in Switzerland :nope:....they just creep out....little ones that can be quite deadly :haha:

Cupcake - I bought some mat jeans from H&M - skinny ones....a great fit but about 3-4 inches too long for me (I am 5ft 5in) which is the only down side. My normal size 10s fits perfectly otherwise. To be honest I normally tuck into boots anyway so not too much of an issue - happy shopping

Right off to meeting :nope:

Its going to be dull dull dull


----------



## loolindley

Firsttimer, with your tmi problem....yes....and lots of it too, from both ends :blush:

Poor dogs are getting blamed for the bottom ones, but if I get get busted, I just say "naughty baby!" :haha: It generally gets me off the hook!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *Hi Laddies*
> 
> sorry for disappearing yesterday - i ended up spending all day (between working) helping book a holiday for september :) Weve got a private villa booked in menorca for us, my parents and BABY! :dance:

Oooh and what company did you go through for this villa?? Might be a good option for us next year too...thanks FT
xx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - enjoy ur boring meeting :( we booked the holiday with Thomson villas - as it means we can pre book plane seats for my dad who is claustrophobic. James villas is a good website for villas as well - and thomas cook style website have a few deals.

cant wait :dance:

Loo - im soooooooooooo embarrassed when i pass wind infront of my OH that its silly! I know most people dont get it but i dont burp or otherwise infront of anybody. so its horrible. and its non stop :cry:

im sooooooooooooooooooooooo blinking :cold: here now but i begrudge putting the heating on haha. One of the pitfalls of working from home - higher bills!!!


----------



## loolindley

I put my heating on at 9 this morning and I can almost hear the money slipping from my account!! I refuse to be cold though!


----------



## firsttimer1

mines on! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

oh do asny of you UK ladies know any good places to buy cheap nursery furniture? Ive looked at obvious places but it all seems sooooooooooooooooo expensive??? :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

Re - the holiday. We are going to drive over to my parents house in France for a week or so next year, but I was hoping to get away on a proper holiday too. 

Can't do long haul as it's not fair on baby, but a villa sounds good! I've heard that nappies are crap over there, so I think it will involve taking too much gear, but I really want to look into it.


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> oh do asny of you UK ladies know any good places to buy cheap nursery furniture? Ive looked at obvious places but it all seems sooooooooooooooooo expensive??? :shrug:

Look on Kiddicare...its mega cheap. Other than that I have been looking at discount baby stores/outlets, but they are all Northern, and not local to you!


----------



## firsttimer1

yer - we chose menorca as its only 2 hours away and we know menorca very well - we holiday'd there every year as kids. We will bring our own nappies and all being well i will still be breastfeeding as baby will be 6 months old. You get an extra 10kg for the baby stuff with thomson :) Cot and car seat is provided too ;)

You can get baby ear plugs now for flying and if you feed them during take off / landing it really helps xxx


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> oh do asny of you UK ladies know any good places to buy cheap nursery furniture? Ive looked at obvious places but it all seems sooooooooooooooooo expensive??? :shrug:


Seriously Kas, I wouldn't waste loads of money on Nursery furniture. If you go for white I would go to Ikea, they have a lovely changing table for £59.99 and the changing bit comes off for when you don't need it anymore https://https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S29828090/ and then I liked the Aneboda white drawers & wardrobe to go with it https://https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/?query=aneboda or the Hemnes rangehttps://https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/series/11939/.

Unfortunately....all I will probably be getting is the changing table or the Aneboda drawers as we only have 2 bedrooms so can't decorate a Nursery :nope: Luckily, we have a huge bedroom and we've just redecorated it and organised a 'baby corner' :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy New Fruiting day to the new fruiters :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Top Tips Kas. Thanks! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks glow - we wont be spending alot but weve only ever had 'makeshift' furniture in the spare room so i always wanted to get some furniture anyway.

we wont be getting it specifically for baby - will be there when they are 6 yrs old too LOL. so i want basically a mini wardrobe and a desk maybe.

the only prob is, we want wooden rather than white - and ikea etc seem to strongly favour white!!!! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

OK Ladies - is anyone else feeling movement realllllllllllly low down still?

also i have no stretch marks on my tummy but ive just noticed ive got patches of peeling skin... anyone else?

and my tummy button hasnt popped yet - hope it doesnt LOL


----------



## loolindley

I tried to use my doppler yesterday, and couldn't hear anything. Went and had some orange juice, and found the heartbeat, but it was down by my pubic line! I wasn't even looking close to there, but thats obviously where the baby was settled. I asked my midwife last time why the baby was always so low down, and she just said "gravity". Can't argue with that I guess!

Doubt my belly button will pop. It is Soooooooo deep, I swear you could lose a finger in there!


----------



## lozza1uk

Yes to Gas!

Yes to movement low - it varies from left to right, high up and got a kick that made me say "ouch" low down yesterday.

No stretch marks yet either (touch wood) but no peeling skin either (but i've been slapping palmer's cocoa butter on)


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - thats good to hear, about baby staying low... and i guess makes sense. Thing i cant get my head around is whether baby is head down, feet down, laying across.... as ALL movement feels so low. mmmm. love hearing the HB - i shall have to get some OJ in i think :)

Im also queen of the ''tummy button deepus'' :rofl: - so very intrigued as to whtehr it can even physically pop - even if it wanted to :)

lozza -think i will start using the baby oil to stop the dry skin... in a weird way i liked it though as its yet another change :)

but i will quite happily have no tummy stretch marks thank you! :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

I've got a bit of peeling skin but I think it's from constant usage of the Doppler Gel :blush: 

Yes for LOADS of gas...good job OH isn't bothered by it and we can just laugh about it :haha:

Also yes for movement low down....I am actually getting little tickles and kicks that feel like they are in my groin :wacko: also getting the odd sensation he is jumping on my bladder....and TMI alert...I went for a No2 this morning and he started moving while I was on the loo!! REALLY put me off being able to go :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar :rofl: TBH, if my body actually let me go, I don't think I would let anything distract me, but I bet that fet so odd!

Firsttimer, do you reckon we can put in our birth plans a special request for our babies to be left with average sized depth of tummy button? I know no one sees mine, but I do feel like a bit of a freak!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i think its worth us asking? :rofl:

not that anyones ever mentioned mine... but someone could get lost in there :rofl:

right im off to walk to local shops - in the rain... BOO! but needs must. I need a diet coke. 

sorry, i mean - baby needs a diet coke. 
:rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Kiddicare - yes for furniture - though we got our cotbed in Babies R Us and chest of drawers (going for tallboy rather than one with changing area on top) from Argos. We are going white but Argos have a good choice in wood too. 

My baby is kicking low today - I have a feeling it is lying top to bottom rather than across my belly - would that be right? Cos I keep getting jabs low around groin/pelvic area and behind belly button and nothing right or left....mmmm:wacko:

Thanks for info on villas.....sounds like a great idea. We are also thinking of travelling down to France to visit friends and myabe OH parents next summer but will need a proper holiday...perhaps a villa in South of France for a week and then stay with them for 3-4 days (thats enough believe me!!!!!). Also considering Dubai in November/December next year - have a friend who lives there and its warm that time of year and not too long a haul


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Glowstar :rofl: TBH, if my body actually let me go, I don't think I would let anything distract me, but I bet that fet so odd!
> 
> Firsttimer, do you reckon we can put in our birth plans a special request for our babies to be left with average sized depth of tummy button? I know no one sees mine, but I do feel like a bit of a freak!

Mine is starting to look scarily cavenous!!! Stretching wide open (had to remove belly button piercing :nope:)


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmm south of france is lovely xxx Ive never been to Dubai but my friend lives there and it looks lush.... yay for holidays!... but babies first :rofl:

i might check out argos again for wooden furniture.... found great toys (ride on ones) on kiddicare though, so thanks for the tip ladies! x


----------



## lozza1uk

Re Holidays - I stayed in a really nice villa in September in Portugal, which I think we might try and go back to in Sept/Oct this year. The owners were english and have travel cots/baby baths etc we can borrow they said. The flight time & drive at the other end wasn't too bad either.
I'd also love to drive to France, but with guidance that you're not supposed to keep the baby in the car seat for more than 2 hours at a time, I think it would take a while to get there stopping every so often, especially as it takes us 4 hours to get to Eurotunnel to start with! Might consider northern france though.
My belly button seems to be getting shallower I think, doesn't look like popping though!


----------



## littleANDlost

Hello ladies, I think it's been nearly a week since i was last here and i have missed so much!!! 
Hope everyone is doing ok!? 
xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi L&L im good now ive got my diet coke ;)

whats new with you hun? i think were due some bump photos soon... i take my weekly one tomorrow :) dont think there is much difference from last one tho :(


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm ok, my MS has actualy come back which isn't good but isnlt as bad as it was, i can actualy eat like normal but am being sick one or twise a day :(, other than that im fine!

my bump pic is due to be taken today. I think i've actualy gotton smaller compared to last week though. I donlt think i posted last weeks yes so will have to get that up tonight to. My belly button is now well and truly out though.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L- oh no on the :sick: hun; but im glad its not as bad as in first tri for you. Does MS return for a lot of ladies then? im so lucky to have got away with none. 

L&L remind me - this is your first right? Its just you have a GREAT bump AND your button has popped? im soooooooooooooo jealous as still feel in the flab/bump zone.


----------



## firsttimer1

is everyones uterus above the tummy button now (well those 20+ weeks)? i cant tell with mine!! :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

I've always had a half inny half outy, it was an outy as a child untill i turned about 11 and started to fill out a little bit more but as i've always been slim you have always been able to see it in there. 

This is my first child but second pregnancy, i lost a little girl at just over 20 weeks two years ago. 

I'm not sure if MS normaly comes back, I know some people get it all the way through though which would suck.

EDIT- i have no idea how to tell where my uterus is but my bump has gone up! (I think lol)


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh im sorry L&L; i dont think i knew you'd suffered a loss :hugs:

well ive no idea on how to feel the urterus... i think i have too much flab still getting in the way :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Happy Tuesday, Laddies. And Happy Newfruiting to all the Tuesday fruits!!! I'm 20 weeks today, which means my boys are measuring ~TEN inches head-to-foot now. That's kinda scary! 

L&L- Oh, I really hope your MS doesn't stick around long. :( :( :( I don't know what I'd do if I had to deal with being sick on top of all the other discomforts I'm feeling. Hugs to you. :hugs:

FT- Regarding stretch marks... during my first pregnancy, I was about 35 weeks and thought I had no marks. I told my friend (who had just had her baby a few weeks previous), and she laughed. She said "that's what I thought too, but have you used a mirror to check the underside of your belly?" I rushed home and sure enough.... they were everywhere!! Sigh. 

Oh, and my belly button is stretched flat now, and depending on the time of day, half of it pokes outward. :wacko:

AFM... my upper abdominal muscles are constantly sore. It feels like I've been doing crunches. I guess this is due to the babies pushing out on my abdominal muscles. Does this count as a workout? :) I wish gravity would pull the babies down a bit since there is a whole lot more room down low. What's the point of my having such wide hips if the babies are going to hang out up around my sternum. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins - atm ive just got very mild spider veins but no stretch marks down there (just checked in front of mirror heehee) - but im sure i will be unlucky enough to get them at some point! Mind you my mummy never got them on tummy and apparently thats the biggest indicator. but we'll see.

Although i wouldnt chose stretch marks - I dont really mind in the scheme of things!

*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND THE BOYS FOR BEING 20 WEEKS!*


----------



## littleANDlost

the last few weeks have been quite scary and i will feel a lot better once i hit 24 weeks but everything so far has gone ok so fingers crossed, with Lily they had no idea what happened and everything was fine until i went into early labour, I&#8217;d had the 20 week scan and she was wiggerling away and happy in there. I've had a few extra hospital appointments and things this time but no one seems worried. I;m already thinking about packing my hospital bag and throwing it in the car just incase i am early this time.


EDIT- I'm stretch mark free so far but not sure how much hope I'm holding out as I used to have a flat toned tummy so my skin is not used to being this stretched at all! I'm applying a lot of moisturiser (body shop body butter for really dry skin with extra oil) and hoping for the best
Though i have no stretch marks there&#8217;s a bloody lot of hair!!


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies.
Stretch Marks- haven't got any yet (knock on wood). Hoping it's the Bio-oil keeping them away. :thumbup:
Gas- I never do it in front of DH either. _He_ has no problem doing in in front of me but when I let one slip, look out. :blush:
bathroom concerns- baby moving would be quite distracting but right now I don't think a bomb going off would distract me if I could go. (I've only been able to go once since Wednesday :dohh:)
belly button- I wish I had of taken a before of my belly button. It was perfect. *sigh* fingers width around, perfect circle and you could see the bottom. Now it stretched far and wide and the insides are sticking out! I'm due for a new pic soon so I'll have to get that up too.

AFM- I slept in the *bed* the whole night last night ladies. Didn't even wake up once! :happydance: Now hopefully things only get better from here. I tell you one thing, I'll never ignore anything that could _possibly_ be a water infection again. :nope:


----------



## lozza1uk

newfielady said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Stretch Marks- haven't got any yet (knock on wood). Hoping it's the Bio-oil keeping them away. :thumbup:
> Gas- I never do it in front of DH either. _He_ has no problem doing in in front of me but when I let one slip, look out. :blush:
> bathroom concerns- baby moving would be quite distracting but right now I don't think a bomb going off would distract me if I could go. (I've only been able to go once since Wednesday :dohh:)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Try prune juice!:haha:


----------



## wondertwins

L&L - I think the fact that my tummy was not flat and toned will work in my favor to limit the new stretchies (although there were already a million from my first pregnancy). :haha: They fade, so it's not a big deal.

After the birth of my DS, I was able to lose all the weight I gained and get into really great shape, but my belly never recovered. :( Even after 11 years, there was a pouch of fat and skin that were essentially disconnected to the rest of my stomach. (Gross, but true). No amount of crunches, running or dieting would get rid of it. With this being a twin pregnancy, I know my belly will be an absolute wreck. However, I'm not worried about it because I've already told DH that he is going to owe me a tummy tuck when the babies are 1. That will get rid of the excess skin, fat and a whole bunch of the stretch marks. :)

Newfie- Can't wait to see some new bump pics!


----------



## firsttimer1

Hubby just called to see if i want thai/japenese for dinner.... man, he's the best :dance:


----------



## OriginalDoll

Today is the big day! Gender day, boy or girl?! So excited, I don't know what to wear, I feel like I'm going on a date lol 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies.

Gas - depends on what I've had to eat, I find garlic to be the worst for my stomach and makes me gassy.

Belly button - I've noticed that it's stretching a little and the insides are moving up a bit, but it hasn't popped out yet. 

Stretch Marks - none yet, been using Palmers stretch mark lotion twice a day. Also, my mom didn't get any marks so I'm hoping I don't either.

Movement - the kicks I feel are low down too... I'm also not sure which way the baby is facing so, I don't know if the low 'kicks' are from feet or hands/head? 

I'm 20 weeks tomorrow so I'll be taking my next belly shot tomorrow! Wonder if there is a difference in the last 2 weeks. Also, only one week until my ultrasound and I can find out the gender!!! Any guesses ladies for me? DH say's girl but I'm really unsure.


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna have you got a 12 week scan photo we can guess from?

good luck originaldoll! xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Here is my 12 week scan photo... its amazing how much they change in 8 weeks when everyone shows their 20 week scans. I can't tell from the picture what we are having lol.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna, im guessing :pink: but toally unsure LOL

xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> joanna, im guessing :pink: but toally unsure LOL
> 
> xxx

A lady from work say's girl too. I hope your all right but i'll be happy with either as long as the baby is healthy. 

Were you looking at the shape of the head to guess the gender? It's much harder with the 12 week scan photos lol.


----------



## littleANDlost

You do have a lovely DH FT!! 

Original Doll - good luck today! 

I have just sat at work crying with laughter at the face of one of the guys who i work with while he looked up maternity knickers! He's 27 and very much a bachelor but is one of my close friends at work, he's started saying he's the babies second dad and making me promise to bring her in to see him when she born and things. Well today my knickers are digging in a lot at the front of my belly and when i informed him off this and that i need mat knickers he did some googling for me and found pictures of women modelling them, very pregnant women. I think he&#8217;s still in shock bless him.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&l - :rofl: poor bloke

joanna - i go for general feel and head shape, as well as any hints of nubs.

HOWEVER skull theory doesnt always work - or so ive seen in 2nd tri. Infact im pretty sure u ladies are sure im having :blue: based on my babys skull, but i just saw a ladys scan pic and she is having a :pink: - and head is JUST like my babies.

so i guess who knows lol.

will be interesting to see what your having joanna :)


----------



## 2nd time

you girls with pircd belly buttons do you knoe you can get a flexi bar for pregnancy


----------



## 2nd time

i think jos will be blue


----------



## citymouse

I looked at the video last night and there aren't really any good stills to pull. It was only 5 minutes long! I truly expected it to be 20 minutes. Oh well, all is good with baby so I can't complain. But I wish I could pull a silhouette for you to check your skull theory, Kas! 

I went through the video and checked all the measurements against a website. All within normal range, yay! 

Ugh, I didn't get to sleep until midnight last night and then the news helicopters woke me up at six! There's a water line break nearby and they all have to go look at it! :roll: So I sense naps in my future. On the plus side, I don't think I got up to pee at all last night! On the minus side, I think that's because I didn't drink enough water yesterday.

As for passing gas, usually I just laugh. Sometimes I clap. Or when I burp, I say to DH, "I made that for you." :rofl: He's going to experience much more bodily function drama than a little toot here or there, so he might as well get accustomed to it!


----------



## littleANDlost

i haven't made one guess and will not be doing so as i just don't have a clue lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes it will be :) so excited, this time next week can't come fast enough. Its mean how the hospital has to set up my 20 week scan on the last possibly day (20 + 6 weeks) haha, when they had anywhere from 18 -20 weeks to book it. 

Good luck Original Doll on your scan today, so excited for you. Let us know what your having when you find out!


----------



## littleANDlost

2nd time I no longer have a belly button to put it through :( lol. I spoke to my piercer about it at 8 weeks and she said that i could put one in but if it stretches to much when it goes back the hole may be to big for normal bars or may actually split open, as My belly button was never a full inny (you could always see it just inside ready to poke out when I got bigger, she said she would advise to take it out now and let it close up, I&#8217;m so glad she did as both holes are now visible on my belly above the button and completely out of the now non existent hole. What a lovely image that must give you all lol


----------



## wondertwins

city- Do you remember what website you used to compare measurements? After my 15 week scan, I tried to do this, but had a difficult time deciphering the abbreviations used on the video, so I wasn't sure what to Google.


----------



## citymouse

This site, wondertwins: https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

Okay, get ready for the ultimate first-world problem: why does Zulily sign me out every day? :rofl: I hate having to sign back in every single day.


----------



## firsttimer1

city - my baby was within normal for eveything but slightly long legs and a slightly big sized brain :rofl: neither from me :rofl:

OKAY ladies, totally off topic but as christmas is FAST approaching i think im within my rights to ask a christmas related Q...

what are you buying the men in your life? I need ideas for my daddy x he likes practical, useful things....... :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm buying my OH a drill! Since moving to the new place he's fed up of borrowing his dads/brothers so will get him his own! Plus some x-box games as he is still just a big kid! I also want to get him a pocket watch or a snazzy old little compass just because he seems obsessed with them, but the really nice ones are very expensive. We've said that this year we aren't going to spend lots of money on each other.


----------



## littleANDlost

thinking about it other then BIL's my OH is the only man in my life to buy for. Why don;t you get your daddy a really snazzy pocket knife! men always seem to like to cut things up and things lol.


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, L&L, a drill is a great idea! Ours never works. The battery is permadead. 

Among my family, we decided last year not to really do presents among the adults. Because a couple people in my family don't have much money and it's weird to put pressure on them to buy stuff for the ones who do. Plus we just don't need more stuff. I can't recall if we got presents for DH's parents. We must have.

This year may be different because of the France trip. It would be so nice to do all the Christmas shopping there! 

(Oh, for those of you who asked the dates... early December! Don't want to be more exact than that because I'm paranoid about people who troll the internet looking for people announcing the dates of their vacations. Even though we have a house alarm.)


----------



## littleANDlost

and with a drill we can put up snazzy things in the baby room!!! lol


----------



## citymouse

LOL... "Merry Christmas! Now get to work!"


----------



## littleANDlost

Exactly!!! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - last christmas i got my OH a drill.... and a pocket watch :rofl: so snap :) He is easy to buy for though (this year he is getting a snazzy camera)...

... but my dad.... he is so hard. he has plenty of drills, socks, aftershaves etc....

im *beyond* stuck.


----------



## citymouse

I told my DH he can have Rocksmith for Christmas... it's like Guitar Hero only it teaches you how to play a real guitar. He doesn't even own the correct video game system for it so it would be a big purchase. 

And what I want is a nice camera! DH would be happy just using our phones, but I'm sorry, it's not the same. Since my point & shoot feels so crappy (it's 6 years old!), I've really cut back on taking pictures. And I am absolutely not going to rely on my stupid phone for baby pictures! Or the big SLR. Like yeah, I'm going to carry that thing to the park or wherever. Nope!


----------



## littleANDlost

Hm FT, men are so hard. would he get a jokey gift or not? 

City i know what you mean by the camera thing, we have a decent one now but would have demanded one for the baby if we didn't!


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, we got a new one when we had a puppy, and he'll be seven in April. It's time!


----------



## firsttimer1

mmm he would get as jokey gift - but i want to get him something quite nice this year; as he paid for our wedding in June - so i want to say thanks if you know what i mean.

Im just soooo stuck - i will have a good think :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Dad's are really hard to buy for! Mine is obsessed with road cycling at the moment though, so anything bike related normally does OK. Or i've bought concert tickets before as a joint present with my mum. And a few unusual beers as a stocking filler.

Maybe you could get something "grandad" related?!

EDIT - by joint, I mean 2 tickets for them both, not shared the price of 1 ticket with my mum!


----------



## newfielady

Christmas gifts...ohh. I got all my shopping done. Now I just have to get a few boxes to wrap it. :winkwink:
For my dad I got him a very expensive pair of windproof, waterproof gloves for out in the snow. And a movie. He loves movies. :D. Hubby is a bit spoiled. I got him a new drill too. :D He's a real handyman and I gave him a nice (dewalt) corded drill last year but now he wanted a cordless one. :dohh:. So I got him that, a dolly (thingy for moving super heavy stuff), a hunting sweater, some hunting movies, and nice chain and god knows what else. :dohh:
lozza- I just about died picturing my dad cycling. Poor old chap (sounds british right lol) had surgery 2 years ago that cause nerve damage and now he can't work ever again. :nope:

_*ALSO*_, My gender scan is Dec 14!!! :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Christmas gifts can be so hard to buy for people sometimes. And Citymouse, a camera is a great idea! haha... i also only just my phone/ipod for taking pictures and I want a decent camera to take all those baby pictures with. I'll add camera to my wish list so I don't forget.

We've also decided with my sister and her boyfriend to only buy them one present they need/want up to a certain price and they only need to get us 1 thing we need/want... will be doing the same with my brother and sister-in-law. This way we can get them what they want and we don't have to spend too much. 

Ok so I just had a very specific craving... for smarties! I'm sitting here at my desk at work and suddenly I am wanting smarties, not just chocolate but smarties! haha... i don't think i've had smarties in years, weird. So luckly the vending machine had some! lol.


----------



## wondertwins

Christmas this year is going to be all about practical things. A camera is definitely on the list. I also liked the idea of giving DH some manly baby stuff -- like a cool diaper bag filled with practical things. (I can't remember which of you suggested that). 

Of course I will get fun things for DS, but don't put it past me to buy DH a crib for Christmas! :) I can pull it off by explaining that it's a "gift" because it means DH won't have to share his bed with babies. :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

baby/Men related presents are a brilliant idea!!!


----------



## loolindley

I can't possibly think about Christmas yet! It's nearly 2 months away! :rofl:

I was going to suggest that my oh and I dont buy for each other this year, and just go for a nice meal or something. He doesn't earn a lot of money, and on top of that, every spare penny is going to our possible-deposit-for-a-new-house-if-we-can't-sell-this-house fund. I don't want to put pressure on him that he has to get expensive gifts. 

Besides, I am giving him a Christmas shag, and I may ask for a non -sexual back massage in return :D

We have a baby fund to get all of our baby shizz from, so at leats that is all put aside.


----------



## newfielady

> I am giving him a Christmas shag,

Loo- I laugh every time I read that. :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It was just announced this morning that Michelle Duggar (From 19 Kids and Counting) is expecting baby number 20!


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- yay for gender scan!!!!!! :happydance: cant wait to hear

as for us- we got all our christmas shopping done this weekend. all 5 kids are bought for. one of our sons birthdays is dec 16th, so got his birthday pressies too. we also bought everything for thanksgiving dinner, turkey looks scrummy. and everything else we needed for the new baby. slipper socks for the hospital, new breast pump, set of 3 bottles, baby's first picture outfit, baby's memory book, a new swing, and 2 new nursing bra's for me. :happydance: looks like we are all caught up with everything through march! next kids birthday isnt til may.

oh just remembered we are still getting a double jogging stroller and 24 new cloth diapers for baby, but waiting on my DH's bonus check in feb or march to get both of those.


----------



## blessedmomma

Joannaxoxo said:


> It was just announced this morning that Michelle Duggar (From 19 Kids and Counting) is expecting baby number 20!

i saw that this morning! i gave God glory for the new life He created, such a blessing!:happydance:


----------



## crowned

Joannaxoxo said:


> Christmas gifts can be so hard to buy for people sometimes. And Citymouse, a camera is a great idea! haha... i also only just my phone/ipod for taking pictures and I want a decent camera to take all those baby pictures with. I'll add camera to my wish list so I don't forget.
> 
> We've also decided with my sister and her boyfriend to only buy them one present they need/want up to a certain price and they only need to get us 1 thing we need/want... will be doing the same with my brother and sister-in-law. This way we can get them what they want and we don't have to spend too much.
> 
> Ok so I just had a very specific craving... for smarties! I'm sitting here at my desk at work and suddenly I am wanting smarties, not just chocolate but smarties! haha... i don't think i've had smarties in years, weird. So luckly the vending machine had some! lol.

Joanna, did you know that Smarties in the US refers to Rocket candies (the little flavored candies sold in mini rolls with twist ends)? For you Americans, Smarties are a bit like M&Ms. I don't know what Smarties means in the UK...

As far as Christmas goes, we're really low on funds this year, so we're just filling stockings for each other with a maximum budget of 25 dollars or so, and then buying a fun 'family' gift that we'll both enjoy, like a board game. Any good, cheap stocking ideas?


----------



## loolindley

Baby number 20?????:help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help:

And heres me thinking that all :sex: stopped once you have children!


----------



## wondertwins

loolindley said:


> Besides, I am giving him a Christmas shag, and I may ask for a non -sexual back massage in return :D

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Perfect! 

Loo, I'm also trying to save every penny possible. This whole twin thing is just so dang unpredictable, so I'm trying to make sure we have 6 months worth of paychecks saved up in the bank before the boys come just to be safe. (Unpaid maternity leave stinks!) So a Christmas shag will be perfect. :)


----------



## littleANDlost

A christmas Shag sounds like a very good idea but it;s two months away and i don;t know if i'll be in any state to actualy provide that kinda treat!


----------



## Glowstar

loolindley said:


> Besides, I am giving him a Christmas shag, and I may ask for a non -sexual back massage in return :D

:rofl: :rofl: I might give my OH a BJ and a bar of chocolate and that's about it :winkwink: we are in a similar boat financially as stuck in a house we need to sell but tied in for another year to stupid mortgage deal with a penalty for coming out early :wacko::wacko:


----------



## loolindley

wondertwins said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Besides, I am giving him a Christmas shag, and I may ask for a non -sexual back massage in return :D
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Perfect!
> 
> Loo, I'm also trying to save every penny possible. This whole twin thing is just so dang unpredictable, so I'm trying to make sure we have 6 months worth of paychecks saved up in the bank before the boys come just to be safe. (Unpaid maternity leave stinks!) So a Christmas shag will be perfect. :)Click to expand...

Snap! We have saved up 9 mortgage payments so we wont have to worry about finding the money during my maternity leave. I am scarily organised when it comes to money though!


----------



## wondertwins

Crowned- Now I want some Smarties AND M&Ms. (Or Rockets and Smarties, if you prefer).


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar said:


> A BJ? Surely anniversary and birthday present only? :haha: Filthy girl! And even then I got out of it this year because I was about 7 weeks preggo and throwing up everywhere! :yipee:
> 
> I'm on a fixed deal with my mortgage, but they are letting me bring it over to my potential new house


----------



## wondertwins

Glow- A Christmas BJ might be easier, but it doesn't have quite the same ring as a "Christmas Shag." ;) L&L is right though.... none of us may be in a state to give that type of treat. So maybe it will be an IOU Christmas Shag. :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

he'll have a long wait though as once the LO's are born we will all be might busy! has our sex lives ended already?


----------



## loolindley

Not according to the Duggans! (dougers?)

For those more creative of us (myself not included) you could wrap yourself up in tinsel, and go by the name tinsel t!ts :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Love the Christmas 'ideas' ladies haha. Don't think I could get away with putting off sex until Christmas, DH would die by then. Though it's getting harder to have sex each time as I get bigger... won't be much fun soon lol.

Smarties here are I guess like multi-coloured M&Ms, yum. I love rockets too though, but it's not my craving haha. Weird how specific a craving can be, even about a brand. When I was about 7 or 8 week pregnant I had a specific craving for Lays BBQ chips but DH brought me Ripples BBQ chips and I couldn't eat them haha... And by the time I got my Lays BBQ chips I didn't really want them haha. :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned - Smarties are Smarties over here too! I want some now!

Christmas shag... hmm, at my parents house for Christmas, so maybe not!

Also, if i got DH a drill for christmas, i think he'd divorce me in disgust! We'll probably tone christmas down a bit this year too, although I was going to get him a new ipod, so maybe not! Love Christmas shopping, can't wait to start! Feels too early now, although i did hear a christmas song on the radio this afternoon!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

i leave this thread for half an hour - and it turns to FILTH! :rofl:

THESE are uk smarties:


----------



## crowned

FT, same as Canada's Smarties then! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey those of you mentioning mortgage payments being covered for 9 months....I contacted my mortgage company about taking a small payment holiday maybe only for 3-6 mths to reduce amount we were having to cover. Unfortunately on my fixed rate they dont let me do that BUT they did say for no charge they will increase my mortgage term from current 17 years to max of 35 years (based on my age) it drops payments by about £400 per month and we can switch it back no charge when we are ready. Ok it may extend my mortgage for a few months but thats nothing compared to helping financially  just an idea laddies!

Off for Chinese food in Switzerland tonight x


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmmmmm smarties......cant wait for my japenese dinner, im having some soya king prawns (yes i still eat prawns :rofl: ) - cant wait. 

is time going a bit slow for anyone now? time was going sooooooooooo fast when i was doing all my mad training; but not so much now. Infact i feel like ive been 22 weeks for 2 weeks.... and im not 22 weeks until tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just 2 more days until my sister comes to visit for the whole weekend!! So excited to see her soon :)


----------



## loolindley

I felt like I was 20 weeks for AGES, but thats coz I was telling people I was half way through from about 19 weeks, but I am STILL only 20 weeks now. I'm going to ban myself from telling people my next week along until I am there!!!

Mitch, check you out, all continental having Chinese in Switzerland! Enjoy!

FT, is your dh cooking or getting a take out? I remember you said he cooked. I'm so jealous! I love thai!


----------



## loolindley

Oooooh! Baby is tickleing me! This is still a quite rare occasion (maybe once a day) so it's still very exciting for me!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

loolindley said:


> I felt like I was 20 weeks for AGES, but thats coz I was telling people I was half way through from about 19 weeks, but I am STILL only 20 weeks now. I'm going to ban myself from telling people my next week along until I am there!!!
> 
> Mitch, check you out, all continental having Chinese in Switzerland! Enjoy!
> 
> FT, is your dh cooking or getting a take out? I remember you said he cooked. I'm so jealous! I love thai!

Same here, I've been telling people for the last two weeks that I'm about half way now lol. I'm only 20 weeks tomorrow haha


----------



## lozza1uk

Time's been dragging since the start! 

People keep telling me to enjoy being pregnant, it goes so fast. No it doesnt!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - my DH is getting take out but he actually does make a great thai :)

my baby is moving atm too. my baby still moves at same times - which is NEVER when i first wake up or go to bed.

does anyone else have the same? i thought baby was meant to move MORE at these times :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

ok so here is my 23 week bump picture and I also have a close up of my skanky belly button! sorry ladies but I had to share, the little dots above it used to be my piercing!
 



Attached Files:







23weeks (1).jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10









23weeks (5).jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KellyC75

:wave:


----------



## newfielady

:rofl:

From sex to smarties. lol. I love this thread.


----------



## firsttimer1

great bump L&L - will update mine tomorrow, but its not as good as yours. Mine is still Squidgy - BOO!


----------



## citymouse

Nice bump! I don't personally like any belly buttons so I don't find yours any more offensive than any other. :haha:

Oh, Kas, meant to tell you about the top of your uterus. All this time I've been thinking it was like 3-4 inches below my belly button, but my doctor had me lie back, relax my tummy, and feel right at my belly button, kind of deep, and there it was! It's just subducted under my belly fat like a continental shelf, whereas I always assumed the belly fat was keeping it down. Now I can tell that the texture I feel down where I knew it was is the same as the texture up higher (though the higher part is padded).


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks ladies :)

im off for a lovely evening in front of the telly now so will catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## loolindley

GREAT bump L&L. Am so jealous! xxx Enjoy your evening. x


----------



## Widger

Well, I like how the post about Christmas presents for OH turns to filth within a few posts :rofl:

There is absolutely NO way I would buy my hubby a drill. He is so bad at any DIY I wouldn't want to encourage him :haha:

So much for my jumping on hubby this weekend. It is so difficult with a toddler running around and being pregnant. I'm knackered. Well done Mitch for giving it a go :) Seriously, I just need to get it going again and I think Christmas may be a little too long to wait.

L&L - Your sex life doesn't disappear it just goes AWOL for a bit (well it did for me). I was so paranoid about doing the deed after labour that I think it took me until about 12 weeks after it to pluck up the courage to do it again. It felt like I was losing my virginity all over again - well, in my head. I'm sure some other mums will agree. Plus, I was also paranoid of getting pregnant as not on the pill so that didn't help matters.

Sorry to hear your arRRGHHHH water all over the floor from a cheeky little chimp.... will have to come back in a mo


----------



## wondertwins

L&L- You look great, and I think your belly button is cute. 

I know how you all feel about the time dragging. I'm also guilty of having told people I'm "about halfway" for weeks now. My reasoning is that I look really pregnant, so I've started getting the "when are you due?" questions. :blush: Since the questions usually come from strangers, I lie and tell them February. In fact, this just happened to me about 10 minutes ago. When I said "February" the woman gasped and said "whoa." I can only assume she was shocked that I'm so big. :cry: I think I might need to adjust my lie, and tell strangers that I'm due in 4 weeks or something just so that they don't make me feel so bad. :thumbup: The crazy thing is that I've only gained 15 pounds. That's not a little amount, but it's not bad for twins, and I am certain I had gained more than that at this point in my singleton pregnancy. I'm just convinced it's all going to my belly, which makes me uncomfortable, which makes the time seem to drag even more. Sigh.


----------



## 2nd time

do you remmber about a week ago i went for a consultant app and was sent straight for an ecg and scan on my heart i hav an app on 1st ec for the results but thy phone me today and ask m to come in on friday now i am really freeking out why do they do this to us


----------



## citymouse

2nd time, if it were a true emergency they'd tell you to get there now. I'm sure they want to do what's best for you during your pregnancy, so they bumped you up. I hope all is fine, but try not to worry too much! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - :hugs: as citymouse says, you wud be on your way now - this second - if it was that bad hun :hugs: think positive!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wonder - do you not tell people that you are expecting twins when you get the "whoa" reaction? I would be lol.

2nd time - I think Citymouse is right, if it was an emergency they'd call you in today. Try not too worry too much, which I'm sure is hard not to do and I'd probably be worried/scared if it was me. Keep us updated when you get some results.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all, hope you all have had a good day!

i have had a good day shopping. 

1x maternity jeans from Next (very comfortable like wearing leggings!)
1x long sleeve top from Dorothy Perkins
1x purple dress from Jojo maman bebe
1x purple paisley dress from jojo maman bebe

and 1x little teddy with blanky comforter thing from Jojo which was free (!) for spending over £35. 

im very happy! i now have clothes!


----------



## wondertwins

Joannaxoxo said:


> Wonder - do you not tell people that you are expecting twins when you get the "whoa" reaction? I would be lol.

Sometimes I do...but that opens the door to all sorts of other slightly nosy questions/comments: "Are they natural?"; "Wow! What have you gotten yourself into?"; "Double trouble."; Etc. These things don't really offend me, I just find it odd that people will say whatever pops into their heads without thinking whenever they see a pregnant woman. It's sort of like the unsolicited belly rub.

Cupcake- Good job on the great buys!!!

2nd- I think C'mouse is right. If this were a major concern, they would have had you come in immediately. :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

thanks girls i try to be realistic and then my stupid brain goes running off looking for the worst case lol think i am a crazy chick, its possible my midwife tol he consultant i am moving house in 17 daystoo lol could be worrying about nothing and i have midwife tom will ask her then i bought her a prsant as its the last time i will see this midwife so sad the team at psom hospital is soooo friendly i will realy miss them


----------



## blessedmomma

2nd time- hope everything turns out ok. try not to worry too much :hugs:

i have lost a pound since getting pregnant, but my tummy is def getting bigger. cant find the logic in it. maybe from the cut down on pepsi? i have only recently started having one every now and then. all that sugar at once was making me sick in 1st tri. my OB measured my uterus at 2 inches above my button though and said it was measuring good so i know im getting bigger :shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi laides how r u all just finshed izzy christmas shopping :D 

hope u r all ok x


----------



## newfielady

I agree with the other girls 2ed time. If it was "life or death" as they say you'd be in there now. Don't fret to much. :hugs:
blessed- I've lost 5 lbs! :dohh: My logic is if I weren't pregnant I'd be down about 10lbs. :thumbup: :rofl:


Back to Christmas Gift wrapping now. :D


----------



## OriginalDoll

We are team Pink!! :)


----------



## wondertwins

Congratulations OriginalDoll!!!


----------



## newfielady

Congrats on the :pink: OriginalDoll!


----------



## Glowstar

2ndtime...I understand your concerns but like everyone has said if it was an emergency you'd be whipped in straight away :hugs::hugs:

Had a fair amount of movement tonight.....lot's of wiggling...wiggly little worm :baby:


----------



## lhamil88

2nd - hope all goes well and don't fret too much

on the subject of wondertwins prev post...what is the stranges thing anyone has said to you about you being pregnant?

i always get the 'is it phill's?!'..this is due to the fact that me and my OH had only been ''together'' around 3 months when i fell pregnant...we've known eachother for nearly 7 years though and have always been 'close' lol


----------



## newfielady

lhamil88 said:


> i always get the 'is it phill's?!'..this is due to the fact that me and my OH had only been ''together'' around 3 months when i fell pregnant...we've known eachother for nearly 7 years though and have always been 'close' lol

OMG, I can't believe someone would even say that too you. :shock:


----------



## citymouse

lhamil88 said:


> i always get the 'is it phill's?!'..this is due to the fact that me and my OH had only been ''together'' around 3 months when i fell pregnant...we've known eachother for nearly 7 years though and have always been 'close' lol

OMG! You should just go all wide eyed and be like, "I don't know."

What have people said to me...? Not too much weirdness. Pretty much the standard stuff. I just get a lot of people telling me what I obviously can or can't do. And usually one person contradicts what the last person said.


----------



## 2nd time

i kep getting asked if i have a tv or hav worked out what causes it lol


----------



## Jlh05

Was suppose be finding out the sex on 17th october but unable due to placenta.

But today we have finally found out that we are on team pink :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111107-00253.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats originaldoll! 
So a friends mum looked at my bump tonight and said I was having a boy! My friend thinks the same from looking at the photo, only cos it looks different to her girl photo. Surely all babies look slightly different anyway so will have to wait and see if they're right!

Night all
X


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh, and congrats Tovey - more pink for this group!


----------



## kymied

I seem to have suddenly popped! Last week I was noticing a quick increase but then this week BAM! This week none of my pants button and my gut is snug in shirts that used to be loose. I feel like I have gained 15 pounds in the last week. The scale says I'm up 5 from the doctor visit three weeks ago. I guess that's an ok increase but if it continues so fast I may have to cut out the candy (I blame Halloween) and french fries. I'm now firmly in the "too big for regular clothes, too small for maternity"

I hope to have a nice round belly by Thanksgiving (Nov 24) I bought a nice maternity shirt and I want to show off the belly to the family.

My friend who started trying at the same time I did just got her first BFP! She's in the very apprehensive first few weeks but I'm wicked excited. I Squeed loudly when she showed me the camera phone picture of that beautiful little plus sign. :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

Congrats Tovey. 
And congrats to your friends too kymied! That's great.
2ed time- some people are just rude.

AFM- DH felt the baby kick tonight for the first time. I've been feeling it on the outside the past few nights but since I haven't been feeling very well hubby has been missing it. But baby made up for it tonight! Hubby got kicked, good kicks too, 5 or 6 times. :D SO sweet. :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!! Congrats to Tovey and Original Doll on more pink for the group!!!! 

Today i fly back from Geneva.....wooop ....then Ireland tomorrow....tired and feeling very big today ha ha. Loads of baby booting me in the middle of the night but not strong enough yet to keep me awake. 

Good shopping Cupcake - unfortunately I think I need more mat clothes for work....really dont have enough :-(

Have a lovely day laddies and catch up soon. Au revoir! (Thats for you Citymouse!! )


----------



## loolindley

kymied said:


> My friend who started trying at the same time I did just got her first BFP! She's in the very apprehensive first few weeks but I'm wicked excited. I Squeed loudly when she showed me the camera phone picture of that beautiful little plus sign. :happydance:

Is squeed like a peeze only a squeal and a pee at the same time? :rofl:

Right. Yet another bobbins night for me. Back in work today. Must. Remain. Calm.


----------



## littleANDlost

Congrats to Tovey and Original Doll one your :pink: bumps!!!!

Loo - :rofl: squeed!!

I forgot to mention last night when i got home that i actually had my first peeze on the way home last night, right before i got on the bus, i manage to squeeze and stop a full wee but there was definite leakage as i sneezed, not nice for a 20 minuet bus ride home :( I just hope I didn&#8217;t leave the seat on the bus wet!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning march mamas (to be) 

congrats Tovey and originalgirl on the girly bumps!

i was having team yellow doubt yesterday - i saw some gorgeous little girly clothes in Jojo maman bebe, absolutely adorable and also some lovely little boy minature duffel coats in Next.

still, i can go on a shopping spree once baby arrives! 

newfielady, its so exciting when baby kicks for hubby to feel isn't it? my hubby has felt baby but only once so far.

Im busy decorating cakes this morning


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> I forgot to mention last night when i got home that i actually had my first peeze on the way home last night, right before i got on the bus, i manage to squeeze and stop a full wee but there was definite leakage as i sneezed, not nice for a 20 minuet bus ride home :( I just hope I didnt leave the seat on the bus wet!

:blush::blush::haha::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Congrats to tovey and originaldoll on :pink: bumps :dance: the girls are defo pulling away now...!

My hubby felt the baby kick last night when he put his head to my stomach during a period of movement... we were so excited! My baby still doesnt move when i lay down to sleep though.... how odd!

glad to see other ladies are peezing :rofl: i dont feel so lonely :rofl:

mrs cupcake - mmmmmmmm cakeeees........ post piccies when done :)

so by looking at mitch's ticker, i beleive im a *PAPAYA* today! BRILLIANT!!!!! but am i now a fruit a month? or will i change on monday?? :(

ive got a feeling the next few weeks of pregnancy are going to drag....... definately until we reach the magic number 24 (weeks)...but more so until week 26 when our chances are EVEN better :kiss:


----------



## littleANDlost

Luckly i found the funny side otherwise i could imagine i would have sat and cried at myself lol. 

Mrs Cupcake, all the stuff tha is around right now is for winter anyway so when you have your LO you wil be able to get lovely spring and then summer stuff anyway!


----------



## littleANDlost

FT you are now a fruit a month i think. or least your next change isn&#8217;t till 24 weeks and then it&#8217;s a month, or something like that.

I am now using this one - https://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size but it's temperamental


----------



## 2nd time

midwife at 3pm hope she can shd som light on the hospital thing just o ase my mind i had a thought that they may b calling me in coz they hav found ventricular ectoica but i now abou that so its fine lets hope so lol


----------



## littleANDlost

good luck today 2nd time, hopefully she can ease your mind, Im sure it is nothing though


----------



## KellyC75

L&L I love your tattoo....:kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

2nd time said:


> midwife at 3pm hope she can shd som light on the hospital thing just o ase my mind i had a thought that they may b calling me in coz they hav found ventricular ectoica but i now abou that so its fine lets hope so lol

Good luck ~ Be thinking of you :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

i cant take my yes off ebay lol i am selling my motorbike i wanted 300 for it but its at 700 plus with tim to go


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - good luck and pls let us know how it goes hun :hugs:

L&L - THANKS :hugs:
*
LADDIES. *

I DONT UNDERSTAND. last time i weighed myself i had only put on 4 pounds. Im now up 11 pounds on starting weight??!!! Nothing has changed!!!! I did read that at week 20-22 there is a growth spurt and alot of women suddenly put on weight. Which is consistant with all the tummy muscle pains ive had the past week.... but 11 pounds so far???

is that ok??? :cry: :cry: and before anyone makes a joke about mcds fries.... i may want them all the time, but i DONT eat them all the time :cry: :cry:

about to go take my week 22 tummy shot. so depressed now :cry:


----------



## littleANDlost

Thank you Kelly, I'm not sure what it will be like after march though. Looking at the 18 week picture compared to this one it has already streached. (i have attched the pictures lol)

Edit, sorry for the bra! lol
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









Copy of bump22weeks.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KellyC75

littleANDlost said:


> Thank you Kelly, I'm not sure what it will be like after march though. Looking at the 18 week picture compared to this one it has already streached. (i have attched the pictures lol)

I actually think it looks even better on your bigger pregnant tummy :winkwink::kiss:


----------



## kymied

loolindley said:


> Is squeed like a peeze only a squeal and a pee at the same time? :rofl:

Ha! No, it's only a happiness squeal that causes you to make that high pitched noise when you try to hold in the excitement.


----------



## firsttimer1

11 POUNDS. :nope:

here is my week 22 bump shot. :(


----------



## littleANDlost

Kelly i've just realised you hit 24 weeks tomorrow! and thanks :)


----------



## kymied

firsttimer1 said:


> I DONT UNDERSTAND. last time i weighed myself i had only put on 4 pounds. Im now up 11 pounds on starting weight??!!! Nothing has changed!!!! I did read that at week 20-22 there is a growth spurt and alot of women suddenly put on weight. Which is consistant with all the tummy muscle pains ive had the past week.... but 11 pounds so far???
> 
> is that ok??? :cry: :cry: and before anyone makes a joke about mcds fries.... i may want them all the time, but i DONT eat them all the time :cry: :cry:
> 
> about to go take my week 22 tummy shot. so depressed now :cry:

I'm sure you're fine, try weighing yourself tomorrow, or the next day, water weight can be several pounds. I've plumped up quite a bit. If you go here: https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator you can put in your prepregnacy weight and week and gain and it will tell you where you fall. 
EDIT: Your bump is wonderful!



littleANDlost said:


> Thank you Kelly, I'm not sure what it will be like after march though. Looking at the 18 week picture compared to this one it has already streached. (i have attched the pictures lol)

 I think the stars and things will survive really well. The bottom part, I think it's a fairy? That's what I worry about.


----------



## littleANDlost

FT turn that frown upside down!! Your bump is definitely getting more bumpy!
Just Screw the weight!!


----------



## littleANDlost

KYmied - i was more worried about that to start with but seems to be doing ok right now. what will be will be though, i'll deal with it then.


----------



## firsttimer1

> If you go here: https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator you can put in your prepregnacy weight and week and gain and it will tell you where you fall.
> EDIT: Your bump is wonderful!

thats weird - i put it all in but the chart wont show :( that looks like a good one to use as well :( wil lsee if i can find a similar one! x


----------



## firsttimer1

:dance: just checked three pregnancy charts and they all say im spot on - YAY!!! in fact the minimum i should hgave gained is 7pounds. so perhaps im at the top end but its still normal :dance:

bit better now. thanks for link kymied! :)


----------



## littleANDlost

:) MCD chips to celebrate?


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I've gained about the same - seemed to have a sudden spurt of weight gain last week!

L&L - thanks for the fruit chart, i was going to ask you today to post the link again so i could look forward to next week (i know i've only been a papaya for a few hours, but still....)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

littleandlost - good point about spring/summer clothes!

FT - you have nothign to worry about i have gained a stone! but its all bump because i still fit into size 10 maternity clothes! go celebrate with some fries

2nd time - keep us updated... plus well done on the ebay sale! its so great when things go for more than you expect!

and yes, i will try and post from pics once im done. i have finished one and got one to go.

will be back later. i might even do a bump shot if i can do it in the mirror


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> FT you are now a fruit a month i think. or least your next change isnt till 24 weeks and then its a month, or something like that.
> 
> I am now using this one - https://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size but it's temperamental

Hmm, this puts next week as a mango but i've been that already :cry:

I think i'll wait until 24 weeks to be a corn on the cob, then i've no idea what a Rutabaga is at 25 weeks! Roll on the 26 week cucumber. :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

Halfway day for me :happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

Yea i'm not sure what the difference between a large mango and a normal one was either? bit of a cop out.


----------



## lozza1uk

Exactly, they charge more for them in the supermarket though, so there must be some difference!
30 weeks is a cantaloupe melon again! I think this one's more about weight than size maybe.

Congrats Amy!


----------



## littleANDlost

wooo amy :happydance:!!!!!! half way there!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

aaahhh i think you are right about the weight thing Lozza.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - :rofl: in fact i think im over my mcds chips phase as ive not thought about them all week. HUZZAH! wonder what the next craving will be. So far ive had two cravings: strawberries (a box a day :blush:) and then the chips.... so maybe the next one will be healthy again :)

Lozza- glad uve gained the same :hugs: when i googled it actually it came up with alot of women saying they suddendly put on alot of weight in week 21.... its nice to feel normal for once :)

cupcake - yep defo post a bump shot later :)

amy - CONGRATS! :dance:


----------



## x-amy-x

Ive still not gained any weight on my pre pregnancy weight yet. I lost about 1/2 stone in hospital. I look just the same but a bit rounder at the front! Just catching back up to where i started now!


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone having a private scan? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

kelly - i dont think i will.... i would if i wanted a 4D thingy but its not for me xxx 

gosh just read this story about a mother who weighs less than her daughter.... so sad. she wears the same clothes as her daughter as it makes her feel good :(
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...er-Rebecca-Jones-weighs-daughter-Maisy-7.html


----------



## x-amy-x

I might have a 4d scan after christmas! I had one with Caitlyn and loved it. Will see when the time comes :)


----------



## littleANDlost

We've decided not to pay out for a private scan. It's just so expensive. 

I've not weighed myself or been weighed since my first midwife appointment at 8 weeks. I don't own scales. 

I just treacked to mamas and papas and picked up a bouncer I&#8217;d ordered using the £10 off vouchers. I got it for a tenner in the end so not bad. I work in the city centre but it still took half an hour to get there pick it up and back and now i am tired! I really need to get my fitness levels up or will not make it through labour!


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm getting confused, when do we start the third trimester?? is it 27 weeks or 28? i've tried google they didn't help. I know on ehre it's 27 weeks but its 14 weeks for second tri and i always throught it was 12.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

right prepare for photo overload, first up, me today at 22 weeks

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/22weeks.jpg

sorry if they are big im a technophobe and hubby isnt here to re-size them


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

now the cakes, mouse cake 

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/mousecake.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

and rabbit cake

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/rabbitcake.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im sorry they are so huge....


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - according to this link third tri starts @ 27 weeks...... but im all confused now, as it also says month 6 starts from week 22. im sticking to my own months (4 weeks = month) and anything extra goes into month 9 :rofl:

https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

cupcake - firstly AMAZING BUMP! :dance: secondly those cakes are FAB! i love the mice. and now i want cake. Mmmmmmmm cake.


----------



## firsttimer1

yep everything i find says the same as link above (roughly) - so at week 22 although its really five and a half months - im classed as month 6. so confusing.

here is info from another source:

*Trimester 1*
Your first trimester consists of 13 weeks. You will experience your first three months of pregnancy during this time with each month consisting of four weeks and about two days. Weeks one through four are the first month. The second month is weeks five through eight and the third month of the first trimester is weeks nine through 13.

*Trimester 2*
Weeks 14 through 26 make up your second trimester, months four to six of your pregnancy. The fourth month includes weeks 14 through 17 while the fifth month includes weeks 18 to 21. The trimester is finished off in month six with weeks 22 through 26.

*Trimester 3*
Your third trimester is the last trimester of your pregnancy. It begins at 27 weeks and ends when you deliver your baby. Usually the delivery occurs around 40 weeks. Month seven consists of weeks 27 through 30. Month eight includes weeks 31 to 35, and month nine finishes up the pregnancy with weeks 36 to 40.

The last trimester is when the woman gains the most weight. It is possible for feet to swell and backs to ache as the baby grows. Check-ups gradually begin to increase until the woman hits month nine. Then she will go to the doctor once each week. The doctor will check to see if her body is beginning to get ready for delivery and if there are any problems.


----------



## littleANDlost

Thank you very muchly! I did think it was 27 weeks but then got confused somehow.

Mrs cupcake my silly work computer wont let me see your lovely pictres but I;m sure they look amazing!


----------



## wondertwins

*Happy Hump Day, Laddies!*

Thanks for the trimester breakdown, FT. I was just wondering about this. However, despite what that says, I follow your method of 4 weeks = 1 month. So anything extra will get tossed onto the 9th month. :haha: That will mean I'm in my 9th month forEVER, but it will help me mentally during the next few months to think I'm moving faster. :thumbup:

L&L- I agree with Lozza. Your tattoo is fabulous. (And so is your bump). Lots of belly tattoos get really stretched during pregnancy, but yours actually looks like a pregnancy decoration. It's lovely. :flower:

Cupcake- CUTE CUTE CUTE. I love your bump! And suddenly I'm craving cake. It's not even 8:00 a.m. Is it too early to eat cake?

FT- You've definitely had a bump growth spurt, but I think 11 pounds for 22 weeks sounds really good, and you look great! For whatever it's worth, I gained the bulk of my weight during the 2nd trimester when I was pregnant with DS. There was one month where I gained 10 pounds! However, during the 3rd tri, the weight gain was very slow and gradual. DS was 8 lbs and my total weight gain was within the guidelines. 

Amy- Congrats on 20 weeks!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks wondertwins :hugs: i guess its different for everyone anyway - so im going to TRY and relax about it :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good Morning Ladies, 

Offically 20 weeks finally! Last night baby was kicking/moving so much I could actually see my belly moving!! It was the coolest thing :happydance: And I am actually getting little kicks right now as I type! I'm going to post my 20 week bump pictures... I can't believe how much it's grown in the last few weeks. 

First picture is 16 weeks, second is 18 weeks and last two are from today.
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3









18 weeks.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 2









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









20 weeks..jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KellyC75

Mmmmm cake looks yum! :cake:


----------



## x-amy-x

Joanna your bump is cute as! I have bump envy!


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - great progression! x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks ladies, I can't believe how much it's grown in the last month! Crazyness.


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks for the tattoo comment wondertwins. 
Joanna awesome bump pictures!! agree with amy very cute bump
My LO has decided to kick my bladder non stop for the last hour. It makes me feel like I;m about to wee a little bit everytime


----------



## lozza1uk

MrsCupcake - that mouse on cheese cake is so cool!!

Wondertwins - it's never too early for cake!

I'm just working out months from the first official day of pregnancy, or LMP, so right now I'm saying i'm 5 months. Although people seem to ask how many weeks I am rather than months!


----------



## firsttimer1

YER- I THINK STICKING TO WEEKS IS EASIER!

oops sorry to shout LOL


----------



## littleANDlost

i think weeks is much easier! i get so confused on how it;s all calculated anyway and how long we will actualy be pregnant for, the whole 9/10 months things is so silly. wish there was just one set thing.


----------



## firsttimer1

ive noticed lots more baby movement the last couple of days :dance: just little light prods still - nothing too THUMPY :)

so exciting :)

im sooooo pooey today. think its my job. Got the big meeting with the CEO tomorrow and have a feeling that they are going to ask me to cover the whole of england, rather than just southern and central regions. If this is the case then i will have to leave after maternity - as it would be wildly unacheivable. :cry:


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> 11 POUNDS. :nope:
> 
> here is my week 22 bump shot. :(

ft- I wouldn't worry about the lbs. You look like you've really popped out! Also, just me being nosey, are you short? The pictures kinda make you look short. :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Anyone having crazy dreams lately? 

Two nights ago I dreamt that Ciaran from Coronation Street was in love with me, in my dream I had to let him down gently because I was married and apparantly also dating Peter too! 

Last night I dreamt about giving birth, don't so much remember the labour pains or anything just that I was so tired after that I feel asleep. It wasn't until we were home with the baby that I asked DH what we had... he said we had a girl and I didn't believe him! ahaha. I also had a sexy dream too last night, I won't tell you the details haha :blush: 

Woke up this morning really grumpy and kept getting angry with the cat who was meowing at me to feed her! haha... must be having a hormone rush today.


----------



## newfielady

x-amy-x - I'm not back up to my pre-pregnancy weight yet. :nope: But I was sick for a while. I'm now on a "shove all the food I can find in my mouth" diet. :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

newfielady said:


> I'm now on a "shove all the food I can find in my mouth" diet. :dohh:

LOL. I love it. 

Joanna- I'm having crazy dreams too. I like the sexy dreams. :blush: They're a huge relief from the scary/disturbing dreams! As for dreaming about my babies.... weirdly, I've only dreamed of having a singleton girl. :shrug:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Wondertwins - glad i'm not the only one having the sexy dreams haha.


----------



## x-amy-x

newfielady said:


> x-amy-x - I'm not back up to my pre-pregnancy weight yet. :nope: But I was sick for a while. I'm now on a "shove all the food I can find in my mouth" diet. :dohh:

same here :lol:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - im short but i take the photos from above so they make me look alot shorter. My legs arent actually that short.

im having vivid dreams - but ive ALWAYS had vivid dreams. My OH says im talking alot more in my sleep though - poor thing.

Oh gosh ladies, im watching ''bringing home baby'' on TV and just saw a baby boy and his little bits..... :blush: ...... and im panicking!!!! Im from a family of girls and the idea of having a little boy with boy bits who will want to do boy things when he is older is freaking me out again!!!! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh a boy!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhh :wacko:


----------



## littleANDlost

can't you leave all the boy bit to your OH if you have a boy!! just learn how to wipe for a nappy change?


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG also i meant by ''boy things'' general things like games for boys etc..... just read that back and it sounded slightly wrong haha!

L&L - im sure i will be fine and i know im being silly...its just ive never dealt with a baby before... esp not a baby with BITS!!! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Lol, Kas! I thought you meant "boy things" as well. Oh, and you are in the sixth month, just as a baby who has just turned one is then in its second year. 

Beautiful bumps, lads! You are all adorable.

2nd time, hope all is well. (I think she's at the appointment now?)

I had a crazy vivid nonsense dream last night. It started in an office, then a hit man came in and he had been stabbed, then another hit man came and one of my co-workers stabbed him, then I carried the second one to the hills so he could die in peace, then I went inside this video game where I was flying around and it was a lot of fun. Also at one point somebody's pug got caught in a tree. And I thought I might get to dress up like Marie Antoinette.

So... Yeah. A little nuts. :rofl:

Got to feed the dog. Must try to be productive today!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

like the bump progression joanna. i think i should add my photos together (perhaps at the end?) and see how i have progressed.

i too have always had vivid dreams. I had a nightmare the other day, i had a baby boy but he was stolen/kidnapped from his carseat whilst i was buyign petrol. it was really sad and he was only a week old. i kept telling people how awful it was and how i hadnt even had to wash any of his clothes because i only had him for a week. i was very upset when i woke up..... luckily just a dream.

i'd rather have nice dreams!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Citymouse - I think your dream is nuttier than my Coronation Street dream haha. Wonder if our hormones are in over drive right now causing these bizarre dreams :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

im kinda missing having REALLY weird dreams. do ya'll remember by harry potter / jesus / basketball hoop dream? well since then its all been downhill - borrrrrrrrrrrring.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

quick message to say i wont be online now until next week cos im off on my shopping spree!

have fun chatting but sadly i will have no hope with catching up with you lot!

byeee x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oops double post


----------



## loolindley

FT, do you know you're having a boy???????? Come on, own up! You DO don't you?!?!?!

Joanna, I love that you watch Corrie over there. I love it, and would dream about cieren anyday!!!

Great Bumps ladies, FT, don't worry about the 11lbs! You're pregnant for christs sake! You are _meant_ to put weight on!!!

2nd time, I hope you appointment went well?

I've had a great day! Went to work, did 2 hours, and got told to have an early day! Well, I don't need telling twice! On top of that they are letting me carry 2 and a half weeks of leave over to next year to tag onto the front of my Maternity. I'd forgot to take it, so pleased I don't have to squeeze it in before 2011 ends. Fabulous!

OH's turn to make tea tonight. Chicken, sausage and choritzo risotto. Yum yum yummy!!!!


----------



## citymouse

loolindley said:


> Great Bumps ladies, FT, don't worry about the 11lbs! You're pregnant for christs sake! You are _meant_ to put weight on!!!

Yep!

The other day I was reading a thread in first tri where the ladies were like, "I'm determined not to gain more than 20 pounds this pregnancy!" and it got really braggy with everyone talking about how little they've gained. Not a healthy mindset!

I think that if you're hungry, you should eat, and as long as it's healthy stuff and you're staying moderately active, you don't need to worry about the weight.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Loo - I think I dreamt about Cieren from Corrie because I love the name and have been considering calling my baby that if we have a boy, but I prefer the spelling Kieran. Also, Cieren is not bad to look at, so all in all, it was a pretty good dream haha.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i *PROMISE* we do not know what were having. Im actually getting worried (so is OH) about how convinced i am that this baby is a boy... im going to start saying girl for a while. 

Citymouse - yer ive seen 2nd tri threads like that too. One lady was even gloating about losing weight and then a MW who is pregnant signed on and told her weight loss is never good during pregnancy and should be investigated. its soooo unhealthy :nope: Im OK with putting on weight but was just shocked it was all in one week! But after a little research it seems common :hugs:

baby is prodding me about at the moment....sooooooooooooooo love it :kiss: - think she wants a diet coke! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Joanna - I just can't believe they export Coronation Street to Canada! Kevin drinks in my local pub (all the time, i'm sure he's an alcoholic. we've never been in there and he's not been in!)

Loo - 2.5 weeks holiday you'd forgotten about? Result!!


----------



## firsttimer1

corrie is in canada??? i dont even watch it. its soooooooooooooooooo depressing :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

I used to, but stopped when Martin Platt started seeing Katie! Shows how long ago that was! It's filmed just down the road so a few of them live near me (but probably in bigger houses!)


----------



## loolindley

Not as depressing as EastEnders. But I watch that too! :rofl:

FT, I lost weight at the start of my pregnancy, but I think it all depends how much the girl weighed to start with. If you are very over weight it is easy to lose weight because you are meant to be eating healthier than you were before, so if you were eating all the pies before you got up the duff, then weight would fall off, iykwim?

My mums next door neighbour has just droped round (to my Mums, not mine...I live 2 and a half hours away!!!), with sooo much baby gear! I am now the proud owner of:

A spare 'from birth' car seat and easy fix base
A crib
A microwave steraliser
A door bouncer
A baby 'gym'
A winnie the pooh seat bouncer
A growbag
A snow suit
A £100 breast pump that she never used
A little pair of 'ugg' style booties
A very posh (according to my mum! :haha:) cot mobile


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm laughing so much because the only thing we have for the baby is a pack of 3 baby grows! :rofl: I am such a bad parent!!!!!!! We were going to go to a second hand baby sale on Saturday, but I think I am all set now!!!!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> Not as depressing as EastEnders. But I watch that too! :rofl:
> 
> FT, I lost weight at the start of my pregnancy, but I think it all depends how much the girl weighed to start with. If you are very over weight it is easy to lose weight because you are meant to be eating healthier than you were before, so if you were eating all the pies before you got up the duff, then weight would fall off, iykwim?
> 
> My mums next door neighbour has just droped round (to my Mums, not mine...I live 2 and a half hours away!!!), with sooo much baby gear! I am now the proud owner of:
> 
> A spare 'from birth' car seat and easy fix base
> A crib
> A microwave steraliser
> A door bouncer
> A baby 'gym'
> A winnie the pooh seat bouncer
> A growbag
> A snow suit
> A £100 breast pump that she never used
> A little pair of 'ugg' style booties
> A very posh (according to my mum! :haha:) cot mobile
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm laughing so much because the only thing we have for the baby is a pack of 3 baby grows! :rofl: I am such a bad parent!!!!!!! We were going to go to a second hand baby sale on Saturday, but I think I am all set now!!!!!!!

Looks like you're sorted:thumbup:

I still only have 7 babygrows, 2 vests, a pack of nappies and the free boots changing bag. Even my friends were telling me last night I need to think about buying stuff:haha:

I'm borrowing a baby bath and a moses basket stand, so that's something!:happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi laides fab bumps i still seam to be around the same size think a lil growth spurt is coming on as i am sooo sleepy just dosed of while izzy was waching rastamose :( so had a coffee and no i cant stop weeing oh the joys 

ft i am with u on the boy frount i realy dont no what to do is there any special way to clean is winky 

oh we have a name william edward p*lmer :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hers my list 
pod sterliser £30 reduced from 60
8 tommie tippy bottles £22 shuda been 29
car seat 
baby bath
top and tail bowl
7 packs of nappys 
9 packs of wipes
8 baby grows all £1 from boots
9 vests 50p each from boots

think thats it up 2 now x


----------



## newfielady

Loo- it's great when people give you stuff. :thumbup: We've had everything we need for the past 2 weeks. :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i give most of izzys stuff to the bil and they have sold it  wuddnt mind but it was all good stuff :(


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo* - great free stuff :dance: your all ready now! :rofl: as for weight loss - yer i think you CAN lose weight, but you will have to be of a particular weight and be VERY good wouldnt you? either way... looks like im putting it on. and thats okay :hugs: 

*danielle* - no idea on wiping boys bits :rofl: and Izzy watches Rastamouse? HILARIOUS! izzy is one cool little miss :)

as for your BIL selling your baby stuff..... how dare he! if i borrow stuff i will most certainly give it back... unless they say otherwise!!


----------



## crowned

We have:
exersaucer (given by a cousin who didn't need)
crib
Pack n' play (garage sale deal!)
2 crocheted blankets (husband's late grandmother crocheted them for us)
1 soft blanket
2 fitted sheets for pack'n'play or crib (came with pack'n'play)
3 onesies (vests)
a pack of baby size clothing hangers
a big box of size 1-2 diapers
3 baby washcloths
a couple of toys
a portable wipes pack (need to get more of those)
one sleeper (babygro)
travel system
promised from others: carseat liner to keep baby warm, baby bjorn carrier, swing, cradle, change table

I think all we really need is more clothes and some bedding for the crib and cradle... along with some breastfeeding supplies (bras, nursing pads, hooter-hider, etc)... any other things I'm missing?


----------



## crowned

Also, we should ask emera about boys' bits - she's got Roh, right?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

she is a cool dood currently waching the fresh prince with her pj bottoms on her head shouting iya down my phone. haha

posted a thred in genral chatter about meal iders could u help meee? xx


----------



## firsttimer1

haha Izzy is too cool for school :) will take a look at ur thread in a sec :)

you girls are making me feel WAAAAY behind on baby purchases! ive been too focused on christmas i think... need to step up my game :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

:blush:am nealy done for crimbo 2:blush:


----------



## newfielady

> I think all we really need is more clothes and some bedding for the crib and cradle... along with some breastfeeding supplies (bras, nursing pads, hooter-hider, etc)... any other things I'm missing?

Hooter Hider? :rofl::rofl::rofl:



> am nealy done for crimbo 2

Me too danielle. :D


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, we only have a bunch of clothes (er, Mama has no impulse control) and a stuffed moose.

Oh, no, wait, we have a crib mattress and a small toilet, as well as some changing pad type stuff that my friend gave us. I'm waiting to see what my other friends pass along since their little girl is 6 months ahead of ours, but we'll probably register soon. I said no showers but my mom started fretting about her siblings and wanted me to have one.

I just got a call from someone I work with, and she's pregnant--three weeks behind me! And then I'm pretty sure this other guy I work with and his wife are expecting because he knows way too much about babies and baby apps, etc. But they're not announcing yet so I'm not asking. (But he's super interested in the ultrasounds, etc., and when I said, "There's a measurement, the CRL--" he said, "Crown to rump." Um, you're not fooling anyone! :rofl: ) But it's super fun because we all three work closely and we'll all have babies!


----------



## citymouse

Poke poke! Baby says hi! :cloud9:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

does anones baby a a routine mine goes hellfor leather around 7.30-8pm for a good 45 mins hehe x


----------



## crowned

newfielady said:


> I think all we really need is more clothes and some bedding for the crib and cradle... along with some breastfeeding supplies (bras, nursing pads, hooter-hider, etc)... any other things I'm missing?
> 
> Hooter Hider? :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> am nealy done for crimbo 2Click to expand...
> 
> Me too danielle. :DClick to expand...

Yep, hooter hider! https://www.bopeep.ca/moms/mom-essentials/hooter-hider-nursing-cover.html

I know it's a funny name, but it's appropriate too, and I really want one :)


----------



## Glowstar

OMG I think I've gone a bit OTT on the buying :blush::blush:

So far I have got:

Silver Cross 3D system with car seat
Humphreys Corner Cot (given to us)
Maxi Cosi stage 2 car seat (used but with brand new cover)
Rocking chair that vibrates and plays music
Top n Tail bowl
Avent Microwave steriliser (half price bargain!)
8 Avent bottles
4 dummies (you never know...right :winkwink:)
5 packs of new born nappies
3 packs of baby wipes
Baby sponge and cloth
Baby grooming set (for nails etc)
3 Brand new fleece blankets
4 Brand new cellular pram/moses basket blankets
Moses basket and stand
6 new born baby gros
6 newborn vests
3 0-3 baby gros
2 velour newborn baby gros
1 bear snowsuit (from H&M)
1 cot mobile
10 bibs
3 cuddle/snuggle blankets
1 pair of socks 

:rofl: feel like I've gone a bit overboard :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

i would hope you ladies arent worried about losing or gaining weight at this point. its mostly gained in 3rd tri in my experience. i am usually average size non-pregnancy and i gain on average 60 pounds during my pregnancies!!!! :shock: none of my drs have ever said anything about it. when i asked them about it they just say i will have extra to lose after the baby. when i went in to my dr appt monday i had lost a pound this time. i have usually gained 15 or so by now so it worried me. my dr wasnt concerned at all. the only thing i can figure is that during first tri sweets things looked so gross and made me sick. also i had just had a baby in feb of this year so havent lost all his baby weight i put on- im sure i will end up weighing the same in the end as i always do. i never worry about gaining too much.... if there is ever a time its ok to be fat, nows the time i think.

ft- i had two girls first and when i was pregnant with my first ds it freaked me out. i was all worried about how to clean him and how we would bond being he would do boy things. of course i feel silly about it now, but i know how you feel. now im on my 4th boy, so thankfully i got over it lol


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- forgot to say, love the name! we have chose thomas as a middle name after my dad. no first name yet though.

my breastpump and swing came in today yay!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

blessedmomma said:


> danielle- forgot to say, love the name! we have chose thomas as a middle name after my dad. no first name yet though.
> 
> my breastpump and swing came in today yay!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

what swing did u get i havent a clew what 1:shrug:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

lozza1uk said:


> Joanna - I just can't believe they export Coronation Street to Canada! Kevin drinks in my local pub (all the time, i'm sure he's an alcoholic. we've never been in there and he's not been in!)
> 
> Loo - 2.5 weeks holiday you'd forgotten about? Result!!

Yes i've been watching the show off and on since I was about 12 years old because my parents watched it. Though we have always been about a year behind what is happening on Corrie in England... except that starting in Sept this year they started putting an hour of Corrie on each night so we catch up. Since then, I've watched the show less and less because I just can't justify watching a whole hour each night of Corrie haha. My mom still watches it, so I can be caught up and if anything interesting starts to happen I will pick up watching again. It's funny that Kevin drinks at your pub lol... I don't think we have any famous people around here.


----------



## 2nd time

well midwife didnt seem too concerned guss i just need to wait till 10.20 friday to see consultant


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> does anones baby a a routine mine goes hellfor leather around 7.30-8pm for a good 45 mins hehe x

Mine is the same! baby is beginning to move more now at other times - but before there was a definate routine :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

C'Mouse- It's hilarious (and adorable) that your male co-worker is spouting off baby info. It will be so much fun for your little girl to have little playmates. I just found out that another one of my friends is pregnant -- due in June. It makes me want to open up my living room as a baby romper room for the first few months. All the mommies and babies can just come hang out. It would be like BnB, but in real life!

To all of you who have bought baby items: WOW. I'm so impressed and jealous. I have done nothing. Zip. Zilch. Okay, so that's not entirely true. When I found out we were having boys, I bought one little outfit. So they'll be dressed for one day, or for one portion of a day since I'm sure they'll poo on their outfit within the first few hours of wearing it. :haha: We move in less than one month. At that point, there will be a shopping frenzy.

FT- In your honor, I had McDonald's fries today at lunch. It's probably the first time in 2 or 3 years that I've had them. They were not as rewarding as I'd hoped. If you're ever in the US, we're going to find you a Chick-fil-A so you can have some waffle fries. YUM!! You'll never crave McDonald's again. :)


----------



## citymouse

Oh, wondertwins, Chick-Fil-A... they are coming out to the west coast so slowly. They just built one that's about a 20 minute drive away from me, which is torture... it's too far to go JUST for CFA, but knowing it's so close is agony! I'd literally be there 3 times a week if there were one in walking distance.

I know what you mean about the baby romper room! I would love to just hang with other mommies and babies during those first few months. As for playmates, both of my work people are in New York so it will have to be virtual playmates, LOL. But at least we'll all understand what the others are going through.

And yeah, he is so cute and funny about it. I've known him for twenty years and he is just so funny. He was asking what my favorite baby site is and I was like, "I'm sorry, I can't tell you! I have too much information posted there." :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Chick-Fil-A?? :saywhat:

:rofl:

dont diss my fries ma'am :gun:

Besides im over the fries now... im moving on to........

*drumroll*

actually - i dont have a craving.

NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I feel so empty :cry:


----------



## citymouse

Chick-Fil-A is the BEST, ft! It's chicken sandwiches and waffles fries and DREAMS. DREAMS, I tell you!

There is literally no chicken sandwich that can compare with a CFA chicken sandwich. With the two crucial pickles!


----------



## crowned

I have to confess, wondertwins, that I am a childminder, and so a lot of these things (exersaucer, pack'n'play) were acquired with not only my baby's interest in mind, but also the little girl I care for. I needed them much earlier than I otherwise would have, so they've been purchased/acquired sooner. It's nice to have an excuse to get stuff though - "but honey, we have to get some toys/bibs/playthings, because I need them for work!"


----------



## crowned

Also, I agree - Chik-Fil-A is delicious! Nothing beats those chicken strips... I don't think we have it in Canada though.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I second Wondertwins statement - WOW, you girls seem so prepared with what you've bought. We've got our rocking chair and a baby swing and bouncer, bathtub and baby einstein paymat. We are getting our crib and change table from a family friend but she is still using it for her baby until February time. So we have the main things covered. I'm not buying any clothing until A. I know what we are having and B. after the Baby Shower. After the shower I can pick up the rest of what we need. I can't belive they dont have Baby Showers over there in England!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> Also, I agree - Chik-Fil-A is delicious! Nothing beats those chicken strips... I don't think we have it in Canada though.

Nope, never heard of the place lol.


----------



## 2nd time

i want a baby shower but i guess after 3 babies in 3 years people would be fed up


----------



## crowned

I want one too, but not sure who'd throw one for me...
EDIT: this is because we recently moved, not because I have no friends or family, just they're all really far away!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

minny rant gurrr ive had mum mum mum all day oh is home izzys in bed and now ive got dan 
dannnn 
dannnnnnn 

omg am going to go nuts:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## wondertwins

FT- Think of all the things you love about McDonalds fries/chips -- the saltiness, the hot & crispy outside and the soft potatoey inside. Now multiply that by the use of actual potatoes cut into thick waffle-shaped fries and the perfect sprinkling of salt. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: And the chicken sandwiches -- juicy and flavorful with 2 perfect pickle slices. Mmmmm. C'mouse is right: Chick-fil-A is a place of DREAMS!!!

We're going to have a shower -- mostly because the bulk of my friends are a lot older (with college-aged children) so they're all excited about the chance to do baby stuff without the pressure of actually having babies (or grandchildren). :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> Chick-Fil-A?? :saywhat:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> dont diss my fries ma'am :gun:
> 
> Besides im over the fries now... im moving on to........
> 
> *drumroll*
> 
> actually - i dont have a craving.
> 
> NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I feel so empty :cry:




Joannaxoxo said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Also, I agree - Chik-Fil-A is delicious! Nothing beats those chicken strips... I don't think we have it in Canada though.
> 
> Nope, never heard of the place lol.Click to expand...


Me either. :shrug:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

It might be kinda fun for us all (whoever wanted to participate) in doing like a secret santa type of deal but as a baby shower between us all! We could plan who wants to take part, somehow make it random enough that each person gets one other person to get a gift for, pick a price to go up to and then choose a date when we would all mail the item to the other person. It would be kind of a neat idea to have a keepsake from our BnB time while pregnant and perhaps our item would come from another place around the world! Not sure how confortable we would be about giving our mailing address out but we could maybe find a way without exposing it through BnB. Let me know if you guys are interested and we could plan something. (Perhaps start this after Christmas haha).


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Joannaxoxo said:


> It might be kinda fun for us all (whoever wanted to participate) in doing like a secret santa type of deal but as a baby shower between us all! We could plan who wants to take part, somehow make it random enough that each person gets one other person to get a gift for, pick a price to go up to and then choose a date when we would all mail the item to the other person. It would be kind of a neat idea to have a keepsake from our BnB time while pregnant and perhaps our item would come from another place around the world! Not sure how confortable we would be about giving our mailing address out but we could maybe find a way without exposing it through BnB. Let me know if you guys are interested and we could plan something. (Perhaps start this after Christmas haha).

what a brill idear i am up for it :kiss:


----------



## lauraclili

I think that's an amazing idea - I'd love to take part!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Cool, glad you guys thing so! I'll start thinking up some ideas on how to make things work.


----------



## citymouse

LOL, you guys, this made me think of all of us: https://tumblr.tastefullyoffensive.com/post/12516192298/needdis

(It's not offensive, regardless of what the Tumblr is called.)


----------



## crowned

I like the idea too! Maybe you could just have each person private message their address to the one who has their name?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

what would be the buget around £10-£15


----------



## crowned

How many dollars is that?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

about 20-25 dollers i think not to sure


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- we just got rid of our very fancy expensive swing. it was a my little lamb swing and my boys would not sleep in it. they were too interested in the mobile above them to ever fall asleep:dohh:. it was a very cush looking swing so i thought it would be so comfy they would crash in it, didnt happen. they pooped in it and swatted at the mobile, thats all. i remembered with my girls we had a swing with nothing above them so we bought a small travel swing to try with this one. there is a bar you can hang toys from, but you can take it off so there is nothing distracting above them. hopefully it will work for this one like the one i had for my girls.

mmmmmm we had to bring up chik-fil-a?????? now thats a craving!!! we had one here years ago and it burned down. they finally built one across town from us and are going to build one on my side of town within a year. my DH might be driving across town in the very near future for some waffle fries and a scrummy chicken sammy:kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

Evening, morning, and afternoon laddies!!! I am back home after a very tramatic trip back :cry:.....after the meeting i went for a coffee with a work colleague as i didnt have to be at the airport too early...flight was 18:50 in my blackberry diary. Anyway on the train to airport i thought i'd check my print out for flight number ready to check in...and shocker!!!!! It said 17:50 omg......this was when train was pulling in at 17:10. Anyway long story short...had to.run to.desk....pulled the pregnancy, please please card...she managed to.get me on as long as i didnt checkin ....gor my boarding pass....ran to security...showed a load of business men my belly (through clothing :haha:) and they all let me through....international language apparently....runninjg didnt stop there ad made it in the nick of time. So out of breath...sure baby wasnt happy but started booting me when on plane. 

Anyway it wasnt my baby brain...my bb automaticlly time adjusts and as such put.my flight one hour ahead aaaargh. Nightmare...so worried about stress and baby...doppler calmed me but is anyone else finding little one buried deep and difficult to locate hb? Ft?

Anyway sorry boring story...just horrible.

Lovely bump pics laddies and cake pics Cupcake x x x

Have skimmed through all pages but cant remember everything.

Love the idea of secret santa...though dont really know how we would allocate names to each other in secret unless one person is admin and therefore 2 people know who they are getting from. Not sure on sterling to canadian dollar....but £10-15 is about $15-20 ish US 

X


----------



## wondertwins

Yikes, Mitch! I hate being rushed for flights. Thank goodness the pregnancy card worked for you. :thumbup: Your baby girl probably wasn't stressed at all. She probably thought it was all kinds of fun to run around like that. ;)

Blessed- Having a CFA across town would be perfect. Not too far to never have it, but not so close as to have it all the time. (I'm bad at resisting temptation).


----------



## crowned

US and Canadian are almost exactly the same right now, so it would be 15-20 CDN too. Sorry to hear about your adventure - thank goodness for baby helping you make it through the airport!


----------



## citymouse

Yikes, Mitch! I hate running late. I'd rather be two hours early than five minutes late, when it comes to flights. Hence my long layovers in Atlanta... which may have something to do with the fact that there's a Chick-Fil-A at gate A10. :rofl:


----------



## crowned

citymouse said:


> Yikes, Mitch! I hate running late. I'd rather be two hours early than five minutes late, when it comes to flights. Hence my long layovers in Atlanta... which may have something to do with the fact that there's a Chick-Fil-A at gate A10. :rofl:

Seriously??? I didn't know that! I got stuck in Atlanta for 6 hours once... would have LOVED a Chik-Fil-A!!


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Yikes, Mitch! I hate running late. I'd rather be two hours early than five minutes late, when it comes to flights. Hence my long layovers in Atlanta... which may have something to do with the fact that there's a Chick-Fil-A at gate A10. :rofl:

Me too...i am early for everything...hate being late. I didnt even want a coffee with this colleague...i just spent 2 days with him in this meeting....and he does my head in :nope:


----------



## loolindley

Yikes Mitch! Glad you got on the flight ok, and didn't have to wait for the next one. Very very lucky :hugs:

I love the secret santa idea. I've never done one :shock:

Right, despite my afternoon nap, I am totally ready for bed, just so that I have had enough sleep for when I wake up at 4am! I know what you are all thinking...if I didn't nap, or go to bed so early I'd sleep through, right? WRONG!!! Nothing helps! I am a hopeless insomniac! :sad2:

Oh, Mitch, I found that my lo was burried deep, and very low down when I used my doppler on Monday. Must be the fashion! x


----------



## newfielady

I've never flew so I have no idea what it's like. Wouldn't like having to run around like that anyways though. :wacko:

LOVE love love the secret santa/baby shower gift. Count me it. :smug:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Phew.. That took a bit of catching up lol!! 

*Counting pregnancy months-* I am due on the 15th of march so on the 15th of each month is when I count a new month from!! Hope that made sense!!!

*Boy bits-* ok I freaked out about this too!! My hospital actually gave me a book about having a baby which included cleaning boy bits AND information about circumcision (let's just say we WON'T be doing that!!!) so I guess there is information out there and I'm sure I'll get used to it! Bit weird though!!! 

Hmmm... Can't remember if there was anything else I wanted to say.. Ha ha... 

Lovely bump pics!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glad you are all excited about doing the secret santa/baby shower idea, came to me when I realized that you UK girls don't get baby showers over there. I'll make a list of who is interested, the amount you've all discussed and then we can just figure out when and how we will pick each other. I'll take over the administration part... don't know if we can do it as a surprise from each other because we'll have to let each person know about mailing addresses. But maybe I can figure out a way of getting names picked randomly to each person. Thinking... perhaps I can assign a colour to each person who wants to be involved... then give you all a list of the colours and you would pick one... then I will reveal who goes with which ever colour? - make sense?? lol. 

Are we wanting to do this for a Christmas thing or more into January/early February for more of a Baby shower deal?


----------



## lozza1uk

Count me in, sounds a cute idea!

Has anyone had any pain in their side? I've got a real ache in my left side, painful enough that it's keeping me awake. Made mistake of googling and wonder if I have a uti that's spread to a kidney, or if I've just sat funny during the day. It hurts either way. Will go to doctors if I still feel like this when I wake up (if I sleep first)


----------



## loolindley

Morning Laddies!

I like the idea for a February time baby shower type thing. Only because I've already thought of a present! :haha:

I think I'm a BANANA!!! How exciting! I totally broke my self imposed rule of not telling anyone I was the next week along until I was actually at that week, so once again, this week is going to drag!

So i've found a good way to combat my insomnia.....I was determind to drain my new phone battery last night before I went to bed as it was nearly drained anyway, but 3 hours later :shock: I was still at it! I eventually got to sleep about 1am, and only woke up for 1 pee! So I learned two things...1) the new iphone battery is considerably better than my old one ever was, and 2) forcing yourself to stay awake 3 hours later helps you sleep for 3 hours later in the morning! :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

If my baby is a girl it has a lifetime supply of eggs, hey? Clever baby! Lets hope they work a damn site better than mine do! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy newfruiting Loo!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring laides bizzy day ahead got job center interview and then my 16 week midwife apptment yes at 19 weeks


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Oh, Mitch, I found that my lo was burried deep, and very low down when I used my doppler on Monday. Must be the fashion! x

We are wearing our babies low slung.....:haha: love it!! x

Yeah for the secret 'Santa' but February might give us more time and its something to look forward to after Christmas and we are all on a come down (and countdown to babies!!!).....we'll have to name it something else instead of secret Santa.....Secret Stork....Secret Shower....I dont know :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

I like Secret Stork!
We can also buy much nicer presents in the new year, taking advantage of January sales!


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning Ladies-

WOW some of your lists are massive, i am very impressed as so far only have a handful of clothes, a moses basket and now a bouncer. I keep saying that we are going to start buying a pack of nappies and wipes with every big shop we do but haven't started yet. I've just realised that i really don't think we are going to be able to afford everything eeek!

I also like the idea of the secret stork (secret santa kinda didn't work lol). 

my back is really really hurting today and i think it;s my work chair doing it, i have a foot rest now as my feet don't reach the floor (bit of a short ass) and i have the back in the right place but it still really hurts. :(

how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## MsCrow

Hello

I'd be interested in a secret stork though I'd like to suggest a budget of £5-7 or $9-11 as we might be posting abroad so there are additional costs. Also, if anything goes missing its slightly less upsetting and forces us to be a bit creative in our gift ideas. Just a suggestion though. Think it would be good if Joanna coordinates it. Perhaps assigned a username to a number?

On constipation...I won't go near prunes as I think of them as the barium enemas of the fruit world...just mean. Lots of porridge, dried dates, pulses and veg for me as usual, and herb tea. I'm just about coping.

We've not bought masses, just acquired bits here and there:
Changing chest of drawers
Premier baby carrier
Vibrating bouncer
Swaddle blanket
Boots's free changing bag and various nappies
A full birth to potty reusable nappy set (via ebay) - hurrah
A very hungry catapillar baby grow plus some plain ones
Avent breast shields (freebies)
A soft bunny rattle
We've been promised a car seat, the family cradle, bath, toys etc. There's a few more bits I think.

Whomever got the electric breast pump, wow!!!!

Really tired and fed up today. The house is a complete mess thanks to the never ending flooring work which should be done by the weekend :dohh:


----------



## kymied

I love the idea of the gift exchange.

I haven't bought a lot but we've been gifted tons:
A whole bin of clothes
Crib
Car seat (we gave this friend some money for it)
Swing
Changing table
500$ breast pump (we'll have to get new tubing but still Wow!)
Bathtub
Some baby wash cloths
Nursing pillow
Co-sleeper (bought off craigslist)
Octotunes! (also bought off craigslist)
A few Bonnibuns (cloth diapers) that were on a really good sale

An offer to paint a mural in the baby's room!

I really think that all we're really going to need to buy is cloth diapers and wipes. And we do baby showers here! I think I'm mostly going to ask that people bring a book or something (so we don't get a MILLION toys).

There's probably even more that I can't think of or don't know about because it's at my mom's house (she took a lot of donations from a mother wanted to clear out her stuff). We really need to get the baby's room fixed up so we have some place to put it all! But next week we're getting the floors refinished in the living room and dining room so all the furniture and stuff in there needs to leave....

I'm so excited to meet the little dude (though he can stay in there for a few more months) I get excited every time I see baby clothes with animals on the butt. Can't you just imaging the little froggy and lion crawling around the house?!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok so I have gone terribly overboard judging by your lists!!! I've got:
Cot
Change table
Car seat
Rocking chair
Play gym
Baby doughnut thing to help sit up
Nappies x 2 boxes
Heaps of wipes including travel case for both out nappy bags
Nappy rash cream x 2 different brands
Baby massage oil x2
Baby lotion x 2
Bath temperature duck
Dummies x 4
Baby 5 year record book
Baby nail clippers
Breast pads
Nappy sacks
Heaps of teddy bears
Cot set
Baby toys
Pram
Baby books
Food containers
Nappy bags 1 for me 1 for hubby
Heaps of grow suits ranging from 0000 to 0
Heaps of singlets again different sizes
Boy clothes in different sizes
Hats
Shoes 
Heaps of blankets thin and thick
Baby play mat
Baby rocker (plays music and vibrates)

And PLENTY more!! Baby shopping is my new addiction ha ha!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Morning ladies!! Just a quickie as on my phone. Just had my 20 week anomaly scan. Everything looks great! Only got one picture as baby Glowie is a FIDGET!! Just waiting to see Dr now....will post my one and only pic later.
We are still team BLUE!! Xx


----------



## littleANDlost

ok so i really need to start buying more!! 

Congrats on the good scan Glowstar!! bet it was lovely to see him again!!


----------



## lhamil88

wow can't believe your baby lists ...considering that i did this only 2 years ago i have :

crib
SOME cloths but not many
changing matt 
top&tail bowl 
projecting mobile
and a single pram although i'll need a double or atleast need to add a buggy board 

think i need to pull my finger out and get things sorted lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Loads of shopping laddies!!! I am still struggling to find decent mat wear for the next 4 months and ended up spending £180 in M&Ps....got 6 tops, a skirt and trousers though so suppose that isnt too bad...

Baby wise I am a little behind with:-

Bundle of 15 items of clothing - mostly newborn from ebay which I need to go through
6 baby gros - gift - unfortunately blue ha ha
2 little outfits for up to 1 month
Bottle steriliser
Bottle warmer
Cotbed
Nursing chair
Drawers
2 x changing mats
2 fleece blankets 
1 wool blanket
2 big packs of nappies
changing bag
Nipple guards

Think thats all but actually not as sparse as I thought and now nursery decorated can start to move things in.....means I can buy more, a tthe moment its all draped all over the house :nope:

MsCrow - actually agree with you on money for secret pressies - hadnt thought about overseas posting....I would agree with $10 US and maybe £7 UK (postage to and from US could be another £5 or so)

x x Right off to Ireland I go!


----------



## littleANDlost

I just emailed my OH with a list of everything else we HAVE to get before baby is born and not had a reply yet lol. 
Don't think he's realised how much there is still to get as my first email to him was &#8216;we need to pull our finger out and start to get everything for the baby&#8217;. He replyed, sure we can try to get most of it at the weekend if you want?&#8217; hmmmmm not sure that will work lol. I sent
&#8216;Cot bed, bedding (for cot and mosses basket) car seat, family car seat fix thingy (if you stiol want it), pram, nappies, wipes, towels, bottles, steriliser, breast pump, breast pads, baby bath stuff, muslin things, basic baby grows and all in ones, socks, changing matt, changing bag, ummmmmmm yea, probably need more but can&#8217;t think of anything else.'

hope there is someone with him to restart his heart .


----------



## lozza1uk

I really need to start buying stuff. 1 pack of nappies and a few baby grows isn't going to get me far. 

I feel awful today. Hardly slept last night because of a pain in my side. Have just come back from the GP who couldn't help much. Tested my urine which was fine but has given me antibiotics just in case it is an infection (and sent it off to be tested properly) and told me it could be ligament pain, so take paracetamol. He said my uterus was nice and soft so wasn't too worried.

It's been an almost constant pain since 10pm last night and I feel sick because of it, anyone else had this, or think ligament pain lasts as long?:nope:


----------



## littleANDlost

:( lozze :hugs: sorry your in so much pain, when i had a kidney infection i was in a lot of pain for a long time but they can normaly tell it's that from the dip stick test. The doc doesn;t sound to worried though so try not to worry yourself, just try to relax and take what he;s given you, maybe have a bath or somthing incase it is ligament pain?


----------



## x-amy-x

my list looks shocking compared to your lot!

I have a couple of sleepsuits 
friend gave me a moses basket
and my think pink bouncer that was caitlyns!

Will probs get buying more after 24 weeks :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies,

Like the great ideas for the Secret Stork :yellow:

So taken by what you guys have discussed we will have the event in February, so we have pleanty of time after Christmas to arrange. I will take over keeping the list of who wants to be involved and will add anyone new. In January once I have everyone who wants to participate I will assign everyone a person. 

Do we want it to be a surprise to who we are buying for? If so, then it will only be me and the one sending the gift that will know the mailing address, or if you guys don't want me to know your address, you would need to know who to give it to (which would then mean it's not really a surprise)? I can either give you all my email address where you can send me your mailing address, or the ones who are on my Facebook can give me your address through email there, or you could Private Message me here on BnB. So some things to think about. 

Price wise - I think we want to keep it around $15-20 (CAN & US) or £10-15, WITH postage included in this amount.

So my list of people are as follows, please let me know if I forgot anyone... and I am keeping this list written down at home and will add anyone else to it as we go:

- daniellexpx
- lauraclili
- crowned
- mitchnorm
- loolindley
- newfielady
- looza1uk
- littleandlost
- mscrow
- kymied
- joannaxoxo 
- Firsttimer1
- Citymouse
- Wondertwins
- Sandy28
- 2nd Time
- Kkl12
- Pristock230
- Waula
- Glowstar
- Vitawifetobe
- Emera35
- Blessedmomma
- Nicnak


----------



## littleANDlost

amy i still have nothing either and have no idea when we're getting it so in the same boat! 
Joanna, i think it would be best a surprice and don't think i'd personal mind you knowing my address (plus you'd have a long way to go to rob me even if you wanted to lol) Though emailing you the address may be best (or facebooking perhaps) but depends how everyone else feels. (i'm kinda excited already!)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok cool, I promise you all I am not an axe murderer haha. Surprise would be most fun I think but it all depends on everyone else feeling comfortable with things so we can decide how things will work in the new year. I think it's going to be pretty cool to get like a baby onesie with a canadian flag or something on it, something unique from another country or another part of the country.


----------



## MsCrow

I'd suggest keeping it to $15-20 (CAN & US) or £10-15 maximum WITH postage, it keeps the focus on fun and creative, besides which, some of us have limited funds! I don't mind PMing you or emailing my address.


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm starting to wish i could knit so that i could actualy make somthing! maybe i could learn!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi ladies

*mitch* - yup the HB is defo a little harder to find now! not sure why. For a while i kept listening to the cord or something THINKING it was the HB but it wasnt. HB once found is a definate thumpidy thump LOL ;)

*Joanna* - yup im in for the secret stork event :) sounds fun. Happy to keep it secret and email u my address - providing ur ok with being the admin for this :) 10-15 quid sounds fine to me (incl p&p if we wish) x

OK so i had my meeting with CEO today - i hit the nail on the head yesterday.... they want me to support the whole of England alongside a clinical psychologist.....mmmm. im not so sure its do-able with a baby so thankfuly i have mat leave to htink it through!

Baby is moving lots now but still very low down.... :dance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

MsCrow said:


> I'd suggest keeping it to $15-20 (CAN & US) or £10-15 maximum WITH postage, it keeps the focus on fun and creative, besides which, some of us have limited funds! I don't mind PMing you or emailing my address.

Ok sounds good, updated that the money must includes postage.


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - sorry they've thrown that at you, not really the best time with everything else you have to think about but atleast you do have your mat leave to decide about it. where you planning on going back part time or anything like that? Surely they would be flexable if you said you only wanted to do part time they could find someone else to do part time?


----------



## firsttimer1

Im not sure PT is an option - but its something to think about. The change will happen in april and i go on mat leave in march..... i think i have legal rights anyway around being entitled to return to same job.... we'll see LOL.

how is everyones bumps today? I keep being told im carrying it well - whatever that means :rofl:

is anyone else getting actually impatient now about meeting their LO? i am!! :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

I guess it's not something you need to worry about right this second so can be pushed to the back of your mind for a bit!

I keep getting told at work that I&#8217;m too little for 23 weeks. But my supervisor is 29 weeks and is massive! Like ready to pop already massive so people are comparing me to her which is annoying. My family and friends all think I&#8217;m massive though as I was so small before hand and other than my boobs haven&#8217;t put weight on anywhere else so apparently I looks a bit like a football is down my top (according to my 8 year old nephew anyway)

AND YES! i want to meet her now!! My OH put our new bouncer up last night and i wanted to have her to put in it so much!!!


----------



## newfielady

lozza1uk said:


> Has anyone had any pain in their side? I've got a real ache in my left side, painful enough that it's keeping me awake. Made mistake of googling and wonder if I have a uti that's spread to a kidney, or if I've just sat funny during the day. It hurts either way. Will go to doctors if I still feel like this when I wake up (if I sleep first)

GO to the dr! No seriously though. I had a mild pain in my right side for about two weeks and then it got so bad I couldn't sleep. I've been on anti-biotics for the past week and it's it's still not cleared up. :dohh: It _was_ a uti that turned into a kidney infection. Talk about painful! I'll never let it get this bad again, I've learned my lesson.


----------



## firsttimer1

im getting aches in my side (low down) - and i did a course of antibiotics a few weeks ago for a UTI..... :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

The doctor's put me on antibiotics in case it is an infection, and told me to take paracetamol. He tested a sample and said it was fine, but has sent it off to be double tested just in case. He said when pregnant, treat first and then diagnose afterwards!
Hardly slept last night so today is a struggle, especially as i've got lots of work which i've got to get done!


----------



## littleANDlost

I seem to have missed that post from Lozza but i agree with newfielady, go to the doctor, i had one of my UTI's go to my kidney as well it was like being stabbed repeatedly in the side/back. it cleared up after a day or two on antibiotics though and has no effect in baby at all.

Edit - just seen you've been to the doctor and are now on something! hopefully you'll notice it's starting to get better soon :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Seen you've been to the DR Lozza. Take care.

I'm super excited about this secret stork thing. lol. I love getting things from different parts of the world. :dohh: I don't mind sending you my address Joanna, to keep it secret. :D. Your a fellow Canadian after all :winkwink: I think I know what I will buy already. :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Everyone seems so excited by this Secret Stork idea...how will we all wait until February? haha.


----------



## firsttimer1

LOL the stork thing will be fun :)

baby is moving about SO much now. sorry to keep going on about it but im soooo excited :hugs:

just looking into nursery furniture.....


----------



## littleANDlost

I've just found out that my BIL's wife has just given birth to a little girl weighing 7 pounds 14 and is 53cm long!! Though no one seems to know what they've named her! I can't wait for cuddles!!! They have two little boys already so I bet they over the moon it&#8217;s a little girl, they didn&#8217;t find out before hand what they were having!


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> I've just found out that my BIL's wife has just given birth to a little girl weighing 7 pounds 14 and is 53cm long!! Though no one seems to know what they've named her! I can't wait for cuddles!!! They have two little boys already so I bet they over the moon its a little girl, they didnt find out before hand what they were having!

How lovely! Does that also mean some hand me downs for you in a few months?:haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

I hadn't thought of that! it would be perfect timimg for all her hand me downs wont it?? hmmm lol


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L- Thats lovely :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

That's great L&L. That'll all be us in a few months time. :shock:


----------



## littleANDlost

I think it;s going to make me want my LO to hurry up and grow!! but it is quite scary that we will all be posting on here in a few months that we're in labour or had our babies, wonder how many of us will be posting during it all hahaha


----------



## littleANDlost

i've just found two really cute baby grows
https://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/cool-baby-gifts-mama-ain-t-raisin-no-fool-babygrow.html 
and
https://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/newborn-gifts-poo-for-daddy-baby-grows.html


----------



## littleANDlost

double post but has Kelly hit V day today???

Edit- triple post ooppss


----------



## citymouse

Morning, laddies!

We have some 24-weekers today! :headspin:

I am NOT adjusting well to the time change (ours was this weekend). Around 5 pm I start to feel that the day is over and it's bedtime. Not the best for productivity! 

Thinking of going shopping this morning. I really need a bra with some perk to it for those rare occasions when I actually leave the house. My maternity bras are so comfy but don't exactly call the girls to attention. Although a few months ago I learned the "bend forward and jiggle" method of resettling your boobs in your bra, and holy cow! What a difference that makes!

Sign me up for the secret stork... I'll try to make something. Oh, is it cheaper to mail things to the UK from France? Lol!


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - :rofl: ''hey girls just taking time out from a contraction to let you all know im in labour...'' LOL :rofl:

we prob will! :)

yup i think kelly must have hit V day.... and Looley too?? as i think they are 2 weeks ahead.. of me anyway? :shrug: How exciting!


----------



## littleANDlost

well from what i hear with going into labour with your first the hospital stay to stay at home till the contractions are every 10 (maybe 5 minutes) and at least a minuet long? or something like that, means some people are at home in labour for a few hours before going in. I can see myself on here while that&#8217;s happening letting the pain out! hahahaha :rofl:

EDIT - 11000 posts!!!!!!!!


----------



## newfielady

> Thinking of going shopping this morning. I really need a bra with some perk to it for those rare occasions when I actually leave the house. My maternity bras are so comfy but don't exactly call the girls to attention. Although a few months ago I learned the "bend forward and jiggle" method of resettling your boobs in your bra, and holy cow! What a difference that makes!

:rofl: Bend forward and jiggle. lol. Is that kind of like when men put their hands in their pockets to scratch their nuts. :rofl:
I seen a facebook status a couple months ago that read "2 cms dilated". I kinda though to myself, okay.


----------



## littleANDlost

newfie i now have an image of someone at home checking how dilated they were themselves eek


----------



## newfielady

L&L- It does make you wonder eh?


----------



## citymouse

Lmao, Newfie, you only do it at home when you're putting the bra on!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

citymouse said:


> Morning, laddies!
> 
> Sign me up for the secret stork... I'll try to make something. Oh, is it cheaper to mail things to the UK from France? Lol!

Added you to the list :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol- i could see someone posting when contractions start, but i probably wont. unless i just happen to be on here and my water breaks. here in the US they check you every week the last few weeks to check for dilation and effacement. im usually dilated to 2-3cm at least and 50-90 percent effaced, weeks before labor begins so dont be surprised if i update how dilated i am. my labors are going quicker and quicker though, so i will be heading to hospital as soon as labor starts. not taking my laotop so im sure there will be no updates til after i get home. my first labor was 14ish hours, my last was about 4ish. im not hanging out at home at all when this one starts!


----------



## crowned

I'm paranoid about internet safety, so a bit concerned about sharing mailing address... will talk to DH about it and see if he says it's okay though. Does this mean we have to share our real names too, or do you think postal will deliver something addressed to "newfie'' or "firsttimer"? :) 
Just found out my parents are going to buy us the Cat in the Hat crib bedding I want! So excited!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> I'm paranoid about internet safety, so a bit concerned about sharing mailing address... will talk to DH about it and see if he says it's okay though. Does this mean we have to share our real names too, or do you think postal will deliver something addressed to "newfie'' or "firsttimer"? :)
> Just found out my parents are going to buy us the Cat in the Hat crib bedding I want! So excited!!!

It's up to you if you want or don't want to give your real name - you could probably just give your initials, so the letter would say something like - Mrs. J. C ... plus to keep from giving your mailing address to more than one person, I could always give you the name of who is buying for you and you can give her your address, so she would be the only one with it. We have lots of time to think this through, so just let me know what you are comfortable with.


----------



## littleANDlost

i think posting to our names from on here would be quite funny really. not sure if they will accepted it going from one country to another though.


----------



## loolindley

Crowned, could you have it posted to your dh's work or something instead?

Another good day at work for me. When tomorrow is finished I think I will have 16 weeks left in work until my maternity leave :happydance: Not that I'm counting or anything..... :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

I've started counting to, my actual leave will start in 10 weeks next tuesday and mat will start in 14 weeks on monday. :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Just an idea... maybe we should do within our own countries? I just checked shipping to the UK, and the absolute minimum was $11... that's a big chunk of $15-20, LOL.

Plus if we don't go through customs we don't have to use our full names. If you mail internationally from the US, you have to use the legal names of the sender and recipient or it won't pass customs.


----------



## loolindley

That makes sense really. Thanks for checking CM.x


----------



## loolindley

Lol, I've just realised what else your initials mean!!! :sick:


----------



## littleANDlost

loolindley said:


> Lol, I've just realised what else your initials mean!!! :sick:

Am i being really stupid? i don't get it?


----------



## citymouse

LOL, luckily they aren't my real initials! You may call me Ms. Mouse. :rofl: 

Of course sending inside your own country might not be much of a surprise for the Canadian ladies (we have two, right?).


----------



## MsCrow

Instead, how about we agree a maximum posting weight?


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> I'm paranoid about internet safety, so a bit concerned about sharing mailing address... will talk to DH about it and see if he says it's okay though. Does this mean we have to share our real names too, or do you think postal will deliver something addressed to "newfie'' or "firsttimer"? :)
> Just found out my parents are going to buy us the Cat in the Hat crib bedding I want! So excited!!!

I know here if you mailed something to newfielady with my address I _would_ def get it. lol. That would actually be pretty funny. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

OH no. I was looking forward to some little uk baby wearing something from Newfoundland. I don't mind spending the little extra for shipping.


----------



## citymouse

LOL, little newfie baby clothes! That does sound irresistible. 

And being from LA I'll be sending off a Baby Botox kit. ;)


----------



## lozza1uk

My Dh ususally fills in forms with "Mr Mickey Mouse" or "T Trumptom" and other random names. Someone obviously sits and does the data entry as we still get junk mail!

I don't mind UK or international posting - might be fun to get something you can't get in your own country, but appreciate the postage costs might be a barrier!


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> LOL, little newfie baby clothes! That does sound irresistible.
> 
> And being from LA I'll be sending off a Baby Botox kit. ;)

:rofl::rofl: I think I seen you on an episode of The Doctors! :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

How about if people secretly say if they are happy and can afford to pay for shipping or if they can't and would prefer there own country and then it can be worked out who would get who in those terms (does that makes since?) still a secret as to who got yours but it does mean more work for Joanna


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> How about if people secretly say if they are happy and can afford to pay for shipping or if they can't and would preferred there own country and then it can be worked out who would get who in those terms (does that makes since?) still a secret as to who got yours but it does mean more work for Joanna

A genius idea!:thumbup:


----------



## littleANDlost

wonder if Joanna is now wishing she never brought this up? lol


----------



## firsttimer1

i dont mind doing international - its fun to have to find something for cheap! ;)


----------



## littleANDlost

I&#8217;m with FT as it means we have to put more thought and creativity into it lol


----------



## crowned

citymouse said:


> LOL, luckily they aren't my real initials! You may call me Ms. Mouse. :rofl:
> 
> Of course sending inside your own country might not be much of a surprise for the Canadian ladies (we have two, right?).

Three, I think: me, Joanna and newfie... but people like to forget I don't live in the US :)


----------



## littleANDlost

for some reason i seem to forget that we're not all from the UK, i seem to forget we're not all from the same street sometimes!


----------



## mitchnorm

Phew...caught up with posts. I am now on the west coast of Ireland!!!

Loving all the secret stork conversation. I am OK with £10-15 and trying to include a bit of P&P in that. I would love to think that a little part of me was over in US or Canada...i agree with whoever suggested that we say to Joanna if we want local or dont mind overseas and then no one feels pressured. I am happy with overseas. 

Just a thought... Who'll get wondertwins and does it mean a double gift??? Ha ha ha. Though they are both boys - they can share 

Hey over on a work conference and each guest gets choCcies in their room.....I got me posh chocs!!!!!! Mmmmm bath and a choccy I think 

Right on BB so apologies for spelling and short message. Just wanted to check in x

Lozza - get well soon, hope antibiotics clear you up soon x x
FT - baby kicking me right now. I LOVE it too x x 
Everyone else......x x x x


----------



## mitchnorm

Phew...caught up with posts. I am now on the west coast of Ireland!!!

Loving all the secret stork conversation. I am OK with £10-15 and trying to include a bit of P&P in that. I would love to think that a little part of me was over in US or Canada...i agree with whoever suggested that we say to Joanna if we want local or dont mind overseas and then no one feels pressured. I am happy with overseas. 

Just a thought... Who'll get wondertwins and does it mean a double gift??? Ha ha ha. Though they are both boys - they can share :winkwink:

Hey over on a work conference and each guest gets choCcies in their room.....I got me posh chocs!!!!!! Mmmmm bath and a choccy I think 

Right on BB so apologies for spelling and short message. Just wanted to check in x

Lozza - get well soon, hope antibiotics clear you up soon x x
FT - baby kicking me right now. I LOVE it too x x 
Everyone else......x x x x


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> Biaperietal diameter (BPD) - 47.0mm
> Head circumference - 171.0mm
> transcerebellar diameter - 22.0mm
> abdominal circumference - 149.0mm
> femur length (FL) - 32.0mm
> 
> not sure if thats helpful to any readers of this thread but there are my 20w measurements! :)

Hi FT...thought I would add my 20+1 measurements from today and compare to yours :winkwink: I've only got 3 measurements but here they are:

Head Circumference: 177.00mm
Femur Length: 32.00mm
Abdominal Circumference: 151.00mm

Will read all about the secret stork later...but sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## Kel127

Had my anomaly scan today! Baby is perfect and we are on Team :pink:

Potty shot, and 3D face shot!
 



Attached Files:







DSC03782.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7









DSC03784.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Kel :hugs::hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats kel! :pink:


----------



## newfielady

Congrats.

Well ladies, I'm starting to sort through my Christmas stuff. I promise I won't put out anything _too_ Christmas-y....yet. :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

littleANDlost said:


> How about if people secretly say if they are happy and can afford to pay for shipping or if they can't and would prefer there own country and then it can be worked out who would get who in those terms (does that makes since?) still a secret as to who got yours but it does mean more work for Joanna

I am fine with that. Not much extra work for me... I can just record who wants to have someone from their same country and assign that, simple. I've made note of it. 

I was thinking of assigning everyone a number and then giving you all a chance to choose a number (say 1-20, with however many people we have involved)... then you'd choose your person randomly. But if some people wanted to save on shipping and send within their country I can just assign everyone someone? That way it's still secret but with some control.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations Kelly on :pink:!!! I am having a hard time looking at your scan photos, its hard to decipher what is what, maybe i'm just not used to seeing 3D scans lol.

Newfielady - my house felt bare when I took down my Halloween/Fall decorations... so I put a few Christmas things out (table runners, candles and my wreath)... I sooooo should not have opened my Christmas box because I am now really wanting to put up my tree and the rest of my decorations, Christmas is my favourite time of the year!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kel127

I don't have a scanner at home so its a picture of a picture which makes it harder to see. I will take them to work tomorrow and scan them in and hopefully they will come out a little clearer.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Firsttimer - could you do me a favour? On our Intro page can you add where people can find info for the Secret Stork? - I have a list I will keep updated with information and who is involved. You can probably just put:

Secret Stork Information - page #1098, post #10973. 

Thanks.


----------



## wondertwins

I'm slow to check in today... but good afternoon!!!

First of all, count me in for the secret stork thing. I agree that keeping it international will increase the fun!! As for my boys... they can share. ;) But if Ms. Mouse is sending a botox kit from LA, I might keep it for myself since I'm sure I'm going to have massive worry lines by the time the little ones are 2. :)

Too bad I can't send y'all some Chick-fil-A!!!!! :haha:

Kel- Congrats on the pink bump. This only further confirms my theory about FT's bump being blue.

Happy V-Day to all of our 24 weekers!!!! :thumbup:

In other news.... Baby A is having a party right now. :dance: Thump thump thump. I don't know how Baby B is sleeping through it.


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats kel! due date buddies with same colour bump :cloud9:

xx


----------



## sandy28

Hi ladies
Sign me up for the secret stork, very excited


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wondertwins and Sandy - added you both to the Secret Stork list. :thumbup:

So excited that my little idea has spread, this is going to be fun!:happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Congrats Kel on your :pink: bundle!

Yep, I'm well up for a bit of international gift giving!

I am beyond tired, i've just fallen asleep on the sofa for half an hour. Bad timing, as it means I wont sleep well tonight. I'm sooooooo sleepy!


----------



## newfielady

wondertwins said:


> I'm slow to check in today... but good afternoon!!!
> 
> First of all, count me in for the secret stork thing. I agree that keeping it international will increase the fun!! As for my boys... they can share. ;) But if Ms. Mouse is sending a botox kit from LA, I might keep it for myself since I'm sure I'm going to have massive worry lines by the time the little ones are 2. :)
> 
> Too bad I can't send y'all some Chick-fil-A!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Kel- Congrats on the pink bump. This only further confirms my theory about FT's bump being blue.
> 
> Happy V-Day to all of our 24 weekers!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> In other news.... Baby A is having a party right now. :dance: Thump thump thump. I don't know how Baby B is sleeping through it.


WT's- Can you tell the difference between Baby A and Baby B moving? That's so cool. I never thought about it before. :blush:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone! I'm having such trouble keeping up at the moment! 

I'm happy to go international too.. :) I'm already looking forward to it! 

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow (at 21+6!) and I have to admit I'm a little worried. I think particularly as a friend of mine had a baby yesterday who was born with downes and they had no idea. I really don't know how to feel about it.


----------



## wondertwins

newfielady said:


> WT's- Can you tell the difference between Baby A and Baby B moving? That's so cool. I never thought about it before. :blush:

When I went in for my last ultrasound, they told me that the amniotic sacs are exactly side-by-side (one on the right and one on the left). Twins present themselves in all sorts of ways: a "T" shape, a "=" shape, a "L" shape, etc. However, my little fellas are in a "||" shape exactly side-by-side. When I feel movement, it seems to be one side or another -- Baby A on the right and Baby B on the left.


----------



## 2nd time

sign me up for the storkthingy lol we could do it around valentins day and freek our ohs out by getting somthing not from him lol i am bad


----------



## lozza1uk

Count me in for international if you hadn't already. I've bought so little for ourselves I may be more inspired shopping for someone else!


----------



## KellyC75

Hey Girls :wave:

:yipee: Its my 'V' Day :dance:

So its the start of all the March Mamas 'V' days :wohoo:

Hope you are all doing Ok :flower: Im not gonna be online for a few days

Have a lovely weekend all ~ Speak next week at some point

Its my final countdown to emigration!! :plane: :argh:


----------



## x-amy-x

:happydance: happy V day!!xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

2nd Time and Lozza, you are both added to the list :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Biaperietal diameter (BPD) - 47.0mm
> Head circumference - 171.0mm
> transcerebellar diameter - 22.0mm
> abdominal circumference - 149.0mm
> femur length (FL) - 32.0mm
> 
> not sure if thats helpful to any readers of this thread but there are my 20w measurements! :)
> 
> Hi FT...thought I would add my 20+1 measurements from today and compare to yours :winkwink: I've only got 3 measurements but here they are:
> 
> Head Circumference: 177.00mm
> Femur Length: 32.00mm
> Abdominal Circumference: 151.00mm
> 
> Will read all about the secret stork later...but sounds good to me :thumbup:Click to expand...

so it all seems good considering i was 19wks +6 days :happydance: and it concurs with the fact that my baby has long legs :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

JOANNA - ive added stork link to firt page post xxx

Kelly - CONGRATS on a great V DAY!

Wtwins - im not sure i put much faith in your reason for me having a :blue: HAHA - in fact, tonight i feel like im carrying a little :pink: !

x


----------



## loolindley

Kelly, happy V day!!! :happydance:

Laura, try not to be worried. I know its tough, but you can't spend the rest of the pregnancy concerned that something has happened. You will love you lo no matter what, and you know that. I really hope you have a good scan tomorrow.

2nd time, have you got to go back to hospital tomorrow too? I hope it goes well.

My oh has suddenly decided (at half past 8 in the evening) to start cleaning the house. I'd join in, but I really can't be arsed, and have no idea why he is doing it at this time. I'm just letting him get on with it whilst I watch masterchef :blush:


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I originally thought you were carrying a girl. However, I now think you must be carrying a boy based on the law of averages. I assume our group is a representative sample of pregnant women, and since we're currently running about a 40% surplus on girl bumps, you must be a blue. :thumbup: Or maybe I just think it will be really funny to hear your stories about figuring out how to clean boy bits. ;) :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Wtwins - :rofl:

im not too sure i can put too much faith into your law of averages though LOL - not based on this group anyway! LOL. we are anything but average!!! ;)

ive just eaten so much i feel :sick: I NEEEEEEDED sweet stuff.... literally needed it. we had to go out to get me a pudding!!!


----------



## wondertwins

True, FT. We are definitely an above-average group! :thumbup:

Loo- When your OH is finished cleaning, you can send him my way! I have plenty of :laundry::dishes: he can help out with. ;)


----------



## crowned

Wondertwins, you have an older boy right? So can you enlighten us on the mysteries of keeping little boys clean? Also, is it true that they pee every time you take their diapers off?


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> Wondertwins, you have an older boy right? So can you enlighten us on the mysteries of keeping little boys clean? Also, is it true that they pee every time you take their diapers off?

This should be enlightening. :winkwink:

Decorated my fishtank for Christmas ladies. Wrapped the back with Christmas paper. Now I think I may put a bow on it. Hubby will laugh when he gets home and sees. :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

yep hospital at 10.20 tommorow


----------



## Glowstar

Happy V Day Kelly :happydance::happydance:

Here's the one and only pic they managed to get of baby Glowie today....what a fidget!!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000232.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Great scan pics! 

Kelly, woohoo for V day!

Crowned, it's funny, I definitely associate you with Canada. Maybe because of the phrase "childminder" and because of the image of a crown. 

So I went to the mall and Target and I'm pretty sure I don't need to buy any more maternity clothes. :rofl: I found a pair of jeans, a ton of shirts, two dresses, a wool winter coat, and a couple of bras. I'm basically set. Now I just need to clean out room in my closet! 

What's the time frame for the secret stork? Did we decide on one? I'm all for Joanna choosing. You can use random.org or something to make it random on your end, if you want, Joanna! Oh, and despite my whining earlier, I'll stay international.


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - :hugs:

glow - brill piccie!!! :dance:

wondertwins - yer do they pee every time? apparently by DH peed in his doctors face as a baby :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - did u see ur babys legs? when they were stretched did they look like my babys?? im getting a complex about our babys long legs - they were never out of sight :( hope it doesnt come leg first :(

EDIT: just looked at my 12w scan pic in signature and both leg and foot are evident there too!!! :(

second edit: Not that i dont want my baby to have legs and feet.... but i dont want to be the ONLY one in my little family with little legs!!! :cry:


----------



## Kel127

Baby boys- As newborns they pee almost everytime the diaper is off. It sucks!!! So many times in the first few weeks he peed all over my bed in the middle of the night, and I would have to get up and change my sheets. He would pee on me, my favorite is when he peed in his own face!! :haha: It slowed down at 1 month, and he stopped doing it by 2 months. The key is to open the diaper then put in back quickly to catch it before it goes everywhere. 
As for washing, my son is circumcised so it is real easy. Just wipe it down at every diaper change, I don't know how to take care of a uncircumsised one. I'm actually nervous about having a girl, because I heard poo gets all up into her bits, and you have to make sure you clean it very well.


----------



## citymouse

You could always get some peepee teepees: https://www.bebabean.com/pee-pee-teepee/


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks for info kel! Mmmmmm so much to think about :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Great scan pic, Glowie!!!

Newfie- I canNOT believe you're already doing all of this Christmas decorating. I'm very impressed!!! (And it's adorable that you're decorating the fish tank! :haha:)

2nd- Good luck tomorrow morning. I'm sure it will go great!

C'mouse- I did the same thing at Target last weekend. :blush: I think I bought every piece of maternity clothing they had to offer (plus a pair of great boots). I should be set for the rest of the pregnancy. Or at least until NO clothes will fit me because I'm the size of a baby whale, at which point, pajamas will be my friend. :)

Crowned- Cleaning boy bits is not nearly as scary as you fear! Actually, I think it seems less icky than the thought of cleaning girl bits because all the poo stays outside if you know what I mean. (No poo gets down in any girly cracks or crevices. :blush:) Cleaning the circumcision scared me at first, but it's wasn't a big deal. We just wiped it clean (gently) at each diaper change, and then lathered it with Vaseline. It healed very quickly. (Like a week??? It was so fast, I don't really remember. :shrug:) As for getting peed on... I was never peed on because I had this 6th sense about when he was about to tinkle. :thumbup: I just held the diaper over the boy bits while he got it all out and then continued with my business. It took his daddy a little longer to develop the intuition, so he was peed on more than once. :haha:

So fear not!!! Cleaning baby boy bits is not a problem. As for the stuff that goes on when they get older..... uhm..... I'm staying out of that!! That's what daddy is for!!!! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

FT, we couldn't really see his legs that much he was doing gymnastics!! But femur length same as yours so his legs must be similar size? Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

yer apart from i was two days earlier :( those legs had better get in proportion - and quick sharp about it too!!! :rofl:

Im driving myself MAD :wacko: trying to find a chest of drawers, wardrobe and book case for babys room...in wood. EVERYTHING IS WHITE!!!!!

:grr:


----------



## emera35

Hi ladies!

No waaay can i catch up, but hope everyone is doing ok, and sending you hugs! :hugs:

Did see this though :D




wondertwins said:


> I just held the diaper over the boy bits while he got it all out and then continued with my business.........
> 
> So fear not!!! Cleaning baby boy bits is not a problem. As for the stuff that goes on when they get older..... uhm..... I'm staying out of that!! That's what daddy is for!!!! :haha:

 Exactly! Definately open the nappy, let them think its fountain time, then flip the nappy back down when they try it! :haha: I found it was only the newborn stage when Roh peed alot once the nappy was off, i can't even remember the last time he did it now, likely more than a year. He did manage to pee into his own ear when he was a few weeks old though, he was sooo upset, and i couldn;t do anything because i was helpless with laughter! :rofl: It took ages to get his ear dried out :dohh: As for the older boy stuff, thats DEFINITELY daddy duty!!

I'm way more nervous of doing a good job cleaning up a girl to be honest, i've changed a few girl nappies in my time, and it seems more fiddly, plus it can be more subtle when they wee, so you get them sorted pick them up and realise they are all soaking up the back :dohh:


----------



## kkl12

Hi ladies!
I've been busy the past few days and I'm trying to catch up, but I just want to say that I love the Secret Stork idea and would love to participate.

I'll write more later... hope you are all well!


----------



## pristock230

hey ladies~hope all is well. Its so hard to catch up after a few days, work has been so busy and I am soo tired byt the time I get home and get the family ready for dinner and bed!!!!

count me in for Secret Stork.

I just started researching circumcision. don't want to start a debate or a heated argument but for those of you having a boy will you circumcision or not?

FYI - changing a boy totally has my nerves going crazy!! I will admit, for those having a girl I was nervous to change her the first time but after that it's so easy.


----------



## citymouse

Wondertwins, how funny! I'll bet we could compare notes and dress in matching outfits. :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

> I just started researching circumcision. don't want to start a debate or a heated argument but for those of you having a boy will you circumcision or not?

We will _not_ be circumcising if we have a boy. We've done a bit of research and it's not something we will be considering, unless medically needed.


----------



## kymied

This Secret Stork idea is so awesome! I can't wait!

And the boy diaper talk is HILARIOUS! I hope I can figure out the trick to it before I get too much pee on me!

We won't be circumcising though we haven't discussed so I don't know if the hubby will argue it or not. Mama gets final say right? Ha!


----------



## citymouse

In the spirit of burying my head in the sand, I won't be looking into circumcision unless and until I am pregnant with a boy!

I know it's declining in popularity very quickly in the US. Something like 30% of baby boys are circumcised now, as opposed to the overwhelming majority it used to be.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and I talked to the people I'm trying to start a new project with about the pregnancy and they didn't seem put out at all! Hurray!


----------



## wouldluvabub

We won't be getting our little man circumcised. His daddy got the choice because I don't have one so I don't believe it is my call.. Anyways after that was all settled I got a book that had some information in it that scared the crap outta me!! Glad his dad didn't want it done!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

as for cleaning up boys and girls, i think cleaning a girl is easier. i thought girls would be harder before i had kids, but i think cleaning the poop out of all the wrinkles in boy bits is a little more tedious. you do have to clean a girl top to bottom so they dont get an infection, but i guess it was fairly easy from what i remember. i have heard of little girls getting uti's and yeast infections though and that would be very rough, i just never experienced it with mine.

as for the peeing, it really depends. my first son peed on me every diaper change for 5 months straight. i would do the open and close it thing and all, it didnt matter. it was about the time i would put another diaper under his butt that it would go everywhere. my second son rarely peed outside his diaper. my third son discovered his boy stuff very early on, so he grabs it and pees all over his hands. nice.

my oldest daughter had an issue with pooping once her diaper was off, so i guess that made the peeing issues with the boys not such a big deal. :shrug:


----------



## pooch

Can u update me as team pink? I keep forgetting to come to this thread!!!
So its 2am and im awake and starving. I had a bowl of shredded wheat before bed, too. I am sick of eating so much!!!


----------



## loolindley

MORNING LADDIES!!!!

Pee teepees!!! :rofl: I have heard it all now!!! Like Ms.Mouse, I am sticking my head firmly into the sand until I know what it is, and even then will probably only have it done unless there is a medical reason behind it.

Anyway. For the first time IN MY WORKING LIFE (!) I can utter this phrase TFI FRIDAY!!!!!!!! I have always worked shifts since I left university, so weekends have never ever meant anything to me before as my 'weekend' is usually on a midweek day. However me now being in the office at work means that I will be working Monday to Friday instead!!!!

I don't know why |I'm so happy...I was on a 4 day week as a train driver, but now I am in the office the days are shorter, so I will be working a 5 day week :sad2:


----------



## lauraclili

Scan for me in 40 minutes! Yikes!


----------



## littleANDlost

Kel &#8211; congrats on your Pink Bump !!!

Pooch - congrats on your pink bump to, hope you managed to get some sleep in the end

Lauraclili &#8211; Good luck today with your scan. I&#8217;m sure everything will be fine! 

Kelly &#8211; Happy V day for yesterday. P.s I love your new avatar! 

I want a peepee tepee but wont need them

I also know we don&#8217;t need to think about circumcising but we talked about before we knew what we were having and my OH wanted our LO to have it if she was going to be a boy. I wasn&#8217;t convinced but he has been and so he thinks his sons should be. I'm quite glad we don&#8217;t have to worry about it with this one.

EDIT - Loo glad you get to have a weekend! Sorry your now working an extra day though. :( Surely it;s better than the long night shifts though?


----------



## MsCrow

Morning ladies

Add me to the international secret stork list as I shall creatively keep within budget anyways. I love sending abroad.

If we had a boy there's not a chance we'd go for circumcision unless it was medically needed. MrC has his own experiences of this and clear opinion and I shall go with him.

OK have to go do street surveys for my research project. I hate doing them and way too tired to today.


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Laura - Good luck today! Are you finding out what you're having?
Kelly - Happy V Day, and hope your packing is going well.

Re circumcision - no way. It's not routinely done in the UK I don't think, except in certain religions. I'm also worried about dealing with boys' bits - my friend said her baby boy wee'd all over the midwife as soon as he was born which would have been hilarious. Fortunately my DH had a brother 10 years younger than him so claims to know what he's doing with nappies!


----------



## KellyC75

littleANDlost said:


> Kelly  Happy V day for yesterday. P.s I love your new avatar!

Thankyou & thankyou, it is all too true, im eating wayyyy to much naughty stuff! :blush:


----------



## littleANDlost

we discused using the 'baby wants' line a while ago! it always works! And not just food either. Things like 'Baby wants you to give me a back rub' works to!


----------



## lauraclili

Woo! I'm back fro the scan. Everything is looking good. I'll update later with some pictures. When I'm back on my home computer.... 

Thanks for your encouragement. I'm still team yellow!


----------



## littleANDlost

congrats on the awesome scan Lauraclili!! and well done on staying strong and on team yellow


----------



## lozza1uk

Great news Laura!


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats on a great scan Laura and for staying team Yellow :hugs::kiss:

Well done to all the new PINK BUMPS :happydance:...I am sure the boy quota must be hiding in Team Yellow :winkwink:


----------



## lauraclili

I've managed to get to my computer! Hooray! Here's a couple of my pictures from today. The second is the baby's foot!
 



Attached Files:







21+6 Scan Pic.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## littleANDlost

did anyone else LO not want to stay quiet throughout the two minuet silence? my bladder got booted alot for the whole 2 minuets. She must be used to my loud office and not like it when it&#8217;s quite.


----------



## littleANDlost

Gorgeous pictures Laura!!


----------



## Glowstar

Gorgeous clear pics Lauara!!! :cloud9:

Meant to say....I've got 2 more scans booked :wacko: 28 weeks and 34 weeks because my cyst has hardly shrunk at all :nope: not sure where the scans will head :shrug: I'm wondering if by 34 weeks it's not shrunk at all or enough I might end up having a c-section :shrug:
I've got loads of Appt's now...Midwife 16th Dec, GTT 22nd Dec, 28 weeks scan 5th Jan, 34 weeks scan 16th feb...plus all my normal Midwife appt's inbetween :coffee:


----------



## lhamil88

hi guys i can't believe how muh you all talk...i couldn't get on yesterday as i spent nearly all afternoon/evening in the hospital due to bleeding yesterday morning:shrug: ... then had megga hight BP when i got there so go held until it went down. i also had some of those dredded blood tests wich is not good as i don't like needles and i'm not a good bleeder. then a very unomfortable cervix exam...then an AWEFULL anti-D shot:cry:

but after all that baby is happy and healthy i just need to keep an eye on the BP:happydance: it's prob due to the fact that i deided to use the stairs instead of the lift to get to the ward:dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

OMG...glad you are OK now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING - YAY FOR FRIDAY! *

*Laura - congrats on a great scan, and for finding the strength to stay  haha!* I cant the scan too well as its quite small but im going to guess :pink: for you! But what do i know :)

I cant believe how many :pink: s we have in this group??? and it doesnt make sense that all the :blue: s would be hidden in the :yellow: s? so weird!

*Circumcision* - I have to say im shocked by how common it is or seems to be on this thread? In the UK it is not common proceedure and is mainly done by particular religious groups. For us it is not something that would be even considered xxx Not that i mean im against it.... its just not an option for us :kiss:

*I HAVE ALL OF NEXT WEEK OFF WITH HUBBY!*
andd yes im excited :) its his birthday on monday and then we are doing all our chrimbo shopping. We are off to Waddesdon Manor on Thursday to see it done up for christmas, then the Christmas Home Show in London on Friday - and then Winterwonderland and Harrods on the Saturday. SO EXCITED :dance:

DH put his head to my tummy last night to do his singing - and baby properly booted him in the head! HILARIOUS! i dont think baby is a lionel Richie fan....... thanks be. :rofl:

*EDIT: hamil - glad ur okay now hunni* :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Lhamil - glad you're OK today!:thumbup:

Laura - great photos, the first one looks like it's reading a book! 

Glow - Hope everything works out, I suppose it's nice you get to see your little boy again although for the wrong reasons.:shrug:

FT - have a great week off. I've just booked a day in December to go Christmas shopping with my mum in London. Conveniently it's our work christmas party the night before in London, so i'm in a hotel next to Selfridges! :happydance:Should be able to leave my case and pick it up on my way home! I think i'm going to try and fit in Winter Wonderland at some stage as i've never heard of it before.

The Manchester Christmas markets open on Thursday, the official start to Christmas! :happydance: Will definitely be heading there for a hot chocolate (rather than the usual mulled wine!)


----------



## firsttimer1

I just went onto the march babies (PAL) thread (as i keep up with whats going on there since my MC) - and there are quite a few :pink: bumps there too...! 

I think March is a :pink: month!

Urgh - ive totally got to knuckle down for a couple of hours and do some work. Im suppoesed to be taking time owing today but no such luck :( BOO!


----------



## x-amy-x

I dunno like... all these yellow bumps might turn blue!


----------



## littleANDlost

Lhamil88 &#8211; I'm glad baby is happy and healthy in there!! No more taking the stairs though!

FT- Glad you have a nice week off planned! And very funny about you OH getting a boot in the head! 

And I guess by rights most of the yellow bumps should be blue? But then who knows!


----------



## firsttimer1

but by rights, surely the ladies that just came and told us :pink: ... should have been :blue:... esp as some of them were team :yellow: to begin with ... as the chances that the yellow bumps are harbouring all the :blue: is pretty slim :rofl: 

I love all these bump colour theories :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

Has everyone moved over to maternity clothes? Ive seen a lot of posts about people needing them early on like 11-12 weeks. I doubt im gonna need them for a long time yet. Ive not really got a bump and what i do have is moving up away from my waistline... im quite tall. All my normal clothes still fit me fine xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies been soo bizzy today scrubbed my kitchen bathroom and living room phew was going to do my ironing but think a sit down and a cuppa while izzys goes to sleep is needed. :coffee:

thinking of opning a tips to keep on top of ur house work thred in genral what to u think were eveyone can discuss there ways of keeping there house clean aswel as juggling kids pets and of couse the oh:shrug:

had my 16 week appt yesterday at 19 weeks:shrug: oh well she felt my tum and i was only mesuring 17 weeks she said nothing to be worried about tho as i have my scan next friday. babys hb was 151-155



Lhamil88 :flower: glad baby is happy and healthy in there:flower:
FT:flower: hope u enjoy ur week off with hubby i want to go to london neva been :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

amy - ive got maternity work trousers as the button on my normal pair was digging in a bit. My sluggish clothes are non maternity. Some tops are still ok - some arent. so bit of a mixed bag!

danielle - i would be rubbish at giving cleaning tips but im sure others wud be great!!! :hugs: dont worry about the uterus measurement - it differs between about 3 inches anyway! - besides thats a great HB. puts the myth about boys having low HB's to rest as well heehee x

wow - i cant believe youve never been to london! If i dont visit London every so often i get quite distressed. silly really but i love it :kiss:


----------



## littleANDlost

Amy i don't own any non mat trousers other than PJ bottoms that fit me now, I;m still in normal tops but struggling to find ones that keep the bump covered and my Boobs fit into. I was very tiny before being pregnant though and though my bumps not massive it;s about 3 times bigger than i used to be lol

And with london it's only about an hour on the train from mine so i go quite a bit. try to avoid the touristy stuff though but have in the past done everything there (millennium wheel, Buckingham palace, madame tussauds, and all the jazz)


----------



## wondertwins

*Loo*- TFI Friday!?!?!? LOL!!! :haha: At first I thought that was a typo, and I was going to tease you about how much you must need the weekend. However, then I Googled it, and see that you guys have "TFI Friday" where we say TGI Friday ("Thank God/Goodness it's Friday"). U.S. laddies - the F stands for exactly what you think it stands for. :blush: 

*Laura *- Great news on the good scan! 

*Glowie*- The upside is that you get to see your bub lots! It's the same with my pregnancy. As of 15 weeks, I'd already had 5 ultrasounds. :thumbup:

*FT*- Have fun with your hubby all week!!!! You can use the time for lots of things that baby wants. "Baby wants a back rub." "Baby wants a foot massage." "Baby wants some a better song." ;)

*Lhamil*- Glad things are going better. Stay away from the stairs!! :) 

Regarding Circumcision- I respect everyone's personal choice, and it doesn't bother me at all for people to choose one option or the other. For religious and personal reasons, our boys will be circumcised. My husband is, DS is, all of my friends' sons are. Despite the fact that the rates may be dropping in the US... in my state, it is definitely the norm (72%+). A boy would probably have a hard time with teasing during adolescence if he were not circumcised. Of course, cultural peer pressure is not the reason that we are having it done, but that is one of the many facts and figures in the mix. There are medical pros and cons to both sides of the decision, but they're all statistically small. On the one hand, circumcised boys have slightly lower rates of of UTIs/infections of the penis and there are lower HIV transmission rates associated with circumcised males. On the other hand, the procedure surely has some pain associated with it (although local anesthesia is used), and like any procedure, there is a risk of complications/mistakes. In my personal experience, the procedure had no significant effect on my son. He cried momentarily (just the same as when he had blood drawn), but it never bothered him or created any issues after that. The good news is that for the vast majority of baby boys (99%), there isn't a "wrong" decision medically speaking. It really is a personal choice. :flower:

AFM... I'm happy it's Friday! (TFI FRIDAY!) I have a fun-filled weekend of packing ahead of me. :wacko: However, I think I'll probably squeeze in a trip to do a little baby shopping. Reading all of your fabulous lists has me jealous, so I might grab a couple small things just to satisfy my craving for baby stuff. :happydance:

EDIT TO ADD: Holy crap that was a long post! Sorry for boring everyone. :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

i love how we are educating each other in new customs and TFI Friday is very English!! It's like the chip butty thing all over again. (mmmmm chip butty)


----------



## Cheshirista

Hiya, I'm due 26th March with our first, a little boy who has a working name of Max. Thought I'd come and join.


----------



## wondertwins

littleANDlost said:


> i love how we are educating each other in new customs and TFI Friday is very English!! It's like the chip butty thing all over again. (mmmmm chip butty)

I agree, L&L!! DH doesn't know I'm on this forum. (It's my personal space!!) However, I keep educating him about things which inevitably lead to puzzled looks. For example, last weekend, I was telling him all about Guy Fawkes day like I was an expert. :haha: 

Here, the "F word" is the naughtiest of the naughty words. We have a family-friendly restaurant chain called TGI Fridays, so the thought of TFI Friday made me giggle. :haha: I guess the F word isn't as risque there?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

humm am so hungry :( dont no what to have 2 eat :(


----------



## wondertwins

xdaniellexpx said:


> humm am so hungry :( dont no what to have 2 eat :(

Oh goodie! Are we going to talk about food again!! It's breakfast time here, so I'm in the mood for something sweet -- perhaps a danish and a cup coffee. :thumbup:

EDIT TO ADD: Welcome Cheshirista! I've always thought the name Max was cute. :flower: I should warn you that we are very chatty. :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey Cheshirista and welcome to our little mad house! 

i just had a subway!!! tuna and mayo!!! i checked mayo was not handmade! 

WT - the F word is still pretty bad here but most people use it a lot (i know i do but trying not to as LO can hear now) the worst word here is the C word (c u next Tuesday if that helps) that is very rarely used.
We have TGI's here to, I looooove the sizzerling chicken! (had it at the weekend actually mmmmm)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

we have no food inno milk or bread i need to go the shop so am eating crisp:dohh:


----------



## littleANDlost

Can you not even raid the cupboards for something random, like rice pudding or pickled onions?? (i always seem to have them somewhere) lol.

I've eaten to much and feel like I may pop now. There&#8217;s no room in me anymore for food, LO is taking up to much space!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

theres beans beans and more beans haha x


----------



## newfielady

Welcome Cheshirista :hi:. I think the name Max is so cute. So you know you are having a boy? (We're desperate for some :blue: bumps here :haha:)
Thanks for the explanation WT's. I was thinking typo too :rofl: but the actual meaning is much funnier. :D
Hope everyone is having a nice morning. It's remembrance day here so everything is closed (paid holiday :winkwink:) and it's a nice warm day. :D


----------



## wondertwins

littleANDlost said:


> Hey Cheshirista and welcome to our little mad house!
> 
> i just had a subway!!! tuna and mayo!!! i checked mayo was not handmade!
> 
> WT - the F word is still pretty bad here but most people use it a lot (i know i do but trying not to as LO can hear now) the worst word here is the C word (c u next Tuesday if that helps) that is very rarely used.
> We have TGI's here to, I looooove the sizzerling chicken! (had it at the weekend actually mmmmm)

Mmmmmmm.... foooood. 

I'm noticing some trends with this forum: talking about food, and turning the thread into filth! :haha:

Now that you mention it... the C word is naughtier than the F word here too. The F word is used pretty regularly among some people, but it's still regarded as being much naughtier than other words, and you'd never use it in front of your boss or your grandma (unless you have a very hip grandma). For example, it is not allowed to be used on regular television programs and it has to be edited out of movies if they're airing on regular tv. Anyway... I feel so educated now!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

look what ive just found my little izzy cant get over how small she was:cry:
 



Attached Files:







aaaaaa.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x-amy-x

I think i must just be abnormal! LOL all my normal clothes fit me. My tops are starting to ride up a little bit (usually wear vest tops)

watch a massive bump appear out of nowhere :lol:

Love this group! Sorry if i don't participate in all the topics... it moves soo fast ive usually missed the discussion by time i get to it :lol:


----------



## littleANDlost

beans on toast danielle?
It's Remembrance Day here as well but everything still runs as normal and we have a two minuet silence at 11am.

EDIT- The F word can be used on telly here after the watershed which is after 9pm and is in films that her 12a i think (12a means no one under 12 with out an adult can see it). I think our culture has turned quite into quite a chav (chav stands for council house asbo vilators or somthing like that) culture lately and some words are used much more oftern 

Amy - i think this thread and all you lovely ladies are a bit of a life line for me sometime!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins - Same here with the F word, it's bleeped out most of the time and i'd never dare say it in front of my parents, still!:blush:

Newfie - I can't believe you guys get rememberance day as a holiday! We have the 2 minute silence and take it very seriously, but its not a public holiday. The UK are trying to get an additional bank holiday (or move a May one I think) to the last quarter of the year, we should campaign for 11/11!:thumbup:

Amy - I've been in maternity trousers since 9 weeks! Anything with a button pressed on my stomach and made me feel nauseous. I can get in most of my tops, but i've noticed a few look like they're starting to stretch. Any dresses I can't get done up over my boobs!:shrug:

All this talk of Christmas has just made me head to the shops for a mince pie, it was delicious!!:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*welcome cheshirista*- its great to have a :blue: bump on board!

*Concerning TGI / TFI *- :rofl: :rofl:
I say TGI but yeh TFI is used over here too. However when used, people tend to say ''TFI'' and not the full words! 

*wondertwins *- it sounds like the USA have the same rules about the F word as us then. You do NOT say it at work at all, infront of family memebrs etc - just SOME people will use when just with a partner etc. Its in movies but not tv :hugs: Yup the C word is much worse.

*Danielle* - LOVE LOVE LOVE that photo.... cant believe that little ickle baby grew into your beautiful Izzy! 

*amy *- i think bumps are all different arent they... and we all put on weight at different times.... your bump will get you when u least expect it!!!! :)

Ive finished my work document - :dance:

My weeks AL officially starts...... *NOW!!!!!*


----------



## newfielady

Your lucky Amy. I'm not very big but even my stretchy clothes is getting tight now. :dohh:
Food and filth, two of my favorite topics anyways :thumbup: lol


----------



## x-amy-x

Im looking forward to needing maternity clothes.. hope i need some soon. Wanna wear a maternity dress for my work christmas do!


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Ive finished my work document - :dance:
> 
> My weeks AL officially starts...... *NOW!!!!!*

Woooooooooo!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

has anyone started to get a bad back, my work chair is killing mine and work wont do anything about it, i brought a cushion in from home today which helped to start with but it's really hurting me again now :(

with the F word i think Southampton is just quite chavy, i get told to f off and called a see you next tuesday at least once a day by people im 'helping'. I am a benefits advisor though so maybe only see that side of the city. I speak to most people over the phone but even when i see people now they still throw abuse at me, i kinda hoped with a bump they would get nicer. no such luck!!


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - yer its probably done to your job :(

Ive just realised that my wonderful AL starts with me now cleaning the conservatory.... the only room i didnt do as part of my mammoth house clean last week....

...wish me luck ladies!!! haha 

my reward afterwards will be to come on here and chat :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

hopefully it wont take you long then FT


----------



## xdaniellexpx

has anyone noticed bump started to get in the way just been washing the dishes cuddnt get to the sink propply haha x


----------



## littleANDlost

I&#8217;ve notice when i hug my OH it gets in the way, he says he can&#8217;t squeeze me anymore! And i can't bend down at my desk while sitting to pick up a dropped pen anymore (everyone at work found this quite funny)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha ooo izzys getting to hevy for me 2 dont no what am going to do she loves her snuggles


----------



## x-amy-x

i shaved my legs and it was noticably harder... so there has been some change... just not to my waistline yet.. maybe my clothes were baggier than i though :lol:


----------



## crowned

11/11 is a holiday in only some parts of Canada. In British Columbia, it's a statutory holiday and everyone gets the day off, but in Ontario it's not. Life goes on as usual, although I think the moment of silence still happens. I wonder about the other provinces? I didn't know it was a stat in Newfoundland too... so maybe it's just random parts that get the day off.

I'm about half in maternity clothes. I have one pair of jeans that still button, but otherwise I'm mostly wearing maternity trousers/pants now. Tops are about half of each - a lot of my looser pre-preg clothes still fit, but some are just too short to fit over the bump. I like wearing maternity clothes though - they're really comfy!

Speaking of food... now I want a danish too! Too bad DH took the car this morning....


----------



## newfielady

I've noticed when I hug DH it seems like he's getting further away. lol. I weighed myself last night and according to _my_ scales I've put on 6 lbs! Hopefully this is right. :thumbup:


----------



## pristock230

hahahaha! you ladies are funny! I hate doing the dishes right now cause my back hurts so bad after cause they way I have to stand! lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=o...dsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=61&ty=80:ignore:

how could u get that big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Amy- One of my girlfriends was able to wear regular clothes through her entire pregnancy because of the way she carried her baby. She gained plenty of weight and she definitely looked pregnant... it just worked out that she had plenty of regular clothes that were baggy enough or low-waisted enough that the belly band was all she really needed. It covered up her unzipped pants and covered her belly when her her shirts started creeping up. She only bought a couple maternity items for fun. She saved a TON of money this way, which she was able to spend on BABY!!!! :) I *wish* I could have done that, but I'm just not that petite. :blush:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm quite petit and thought i could get away with normal tops but already thats not working, today i;m waering a dress as a top!


----------



## firsttimer1

FINISHED THE CLEANING! yay! :coffee: time

L&L - i dont have a bad back atm per say; but i CANNOT get comfortable. Last night on the sofa i could have won awards for how many sitting positions i came up with!! 

danielle - no tummy problems with washing up yet; but i think ur bump is bigger this being ur second? have u posted a bump piccie recently??? BTW - are u allllways cleaning :rofl:

newfie - thats a GREAT weight gain :) Thuik thats what i had gained by week 20 actually.... then somehow another 4 pounds creeped on during week 20-22! :wacko:

danielle - that piccie is of the lady who had 8 babies (Octuplets or whatever they are called) isnt it? i cant look at it...... :wacko: crazy.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope am the same size :( must be due a growth spurt.

ano:( it will be the deth of me r house is huge and ph is a scruff ha


----------



## citymouse

Happy Food & Filth Friday! 

Yay for your scan, Laura!

Glad all is well, Lhamil.

I can easily still wear non-maternity tops (well, knit ones), but the problem is that they show the stretchy top of my maternity pants! I'm quite excited about having my wardrobe set and not feeling like a frump all the time.

Anyone have big weekend plans? Our good friends gt married Sunday, so tonight we have the rehearsal and Sunday the big event. Monday night we're shooting Christmas card pictures (just the dog... until next year!).

Today I have my first training session and then (yay) a massage! Hurrah!

Oh, and I was so proud of myself yesterday, instead of McDonalds I came home and made myself bean dip.


----------



## wondertwins

We don't have lots of weekend plans, but tonight we are having a small dinner party. It's going to be very casual. I'm headed home for lunch soon so that I can make some fresh tzatziki. MmmMMMMmm. Other than that.... cleaning, packing and sleeping are the only agenda items. 

Good work on avoiding McDonalds, Mouse! Of course, if I made bean dip, I'd be just as bad as if I ate some fries because I'd need about a million salty tortilla chips to eat the bean dip with! And I'd want a margarita too!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse - Enjoy the wedding!

I've got quite a nice weekend planned. Fish & Chips tonight as we're going to the Trafford Centre for a bit of shopping (mainly for DH, although there's a mamas and papas there so might sneak in to view stuff!). 

Tomorrow i'm going back to pregnancy yoga, then to an NCT nearly new sale, then meeting friends for a walk in the country, so a nice girly day!


----------



## pooch

i have my monthly appointment today but it's with the dr (who i haven't met yet!). i'm afraid of stepping on the scale! i've been SO HUNGRY lately and while i've been eating more i've really been trying to eat healthy. 
i'm also ticked at my dog-i clipped his nails today, then he got all excited when we were done and kept trying to jump on me and put a hole in my maternity leggings! i wear them all of the time and now they will be restricted to pjs.


----------



## alette

Pink here!! :D We're having a princess!


----------



## firsttimer1

Citymouse - how dare u use the words Mcds and Beandip in the same sentance :rofl: - have fun at the wedding rehearsal etc, i LOVE weddings!

alette - congrats on your :pink: bump! :dance: 

This group is pink mad LOL!

pooch - have a good appointment. how much have you put on if you dont mind me asiking? I wonder if doctors will weigh us at our doctor appt (mine is @ 25 weeks) as ive only been weighed at beginning x


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm not sure they weigh us over here now regularly, in case we get paranoid about our weight! 

Meant to add earlier, I also bought my first pack of Christmas cards today as I couldn't resist. They picture a turkey stood behind a sign saying "Eat Ham".:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

lOZZA- great cards :rofl: i bought mine this week too. I want to write them but going to wait a while as i want to write ''Love us and bump'' - and didnt want to tempt fate... silly i know.


----------



## lozza1uk

Consider this your first virtual christmas card then....

I just wish I knew more vegetarians!
 



Attached Files:







xmas card.JPG
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newfielady

Holy Crow the pinks are _wayyy_ outnumbering the blues. :wacko:
I know my belly is getting bigger because the same amount of Bio Oil doesn't go as far now :rofl: I am way over due a new bump pic.
We're going for a drive in the woods. Gonna take the dog and the shot gun so it could turn into a hunting trip quickly. lol. :dohh: When we go for drives in the woods I always wear clothes that I won't miss if I get it covered in blood. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - :rofl:

im just watching ''britains Best Dish'' and its making me want to go out for dinner! But were out for dinner on Monday night for OHs bday... then we will be eating out in london all the time...Mmmmm.

Cant face the supermarket though - BOO!


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - get a bump shot up soon then :)

yep - im pretty sure even if alot of yellows turn out to be :blue: ; the :pink: s will still win!!!


----------



## _Lexi_

Just found this group :) I'm gonna be a march mum too. Thought I'd stick my head in and say hello x


----------



## newfielady

Okay here comes the bump pictures. Just took them today. :)

EDIT: Welcome _Lexi_.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks + 5 days 007.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









20 weeks + 5 days 008.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5









20 weeks + 5 days 009.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## firsttimer1

Lexi - welcome hun!!!

newfie - super bump! :hugs:


----------



## _Lexi_

I want a bump!! Little bit jealous after seeing your pictures. You look great btw. I'm 21 weeks and most people don't believe me when I say I'm actually pregnant :( x


----------



## newfielady

Thanks. I'm starting to fill out more quickly now I find.


----------



## _Lexi_

I'm hoping mine comes soon!!x


----------



## firsttimer1

My bump has a growth spurt week 20 - i think...but no change since. Everyone is different though :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW for a limited time only my avatar is in homage to this group... :rofl:

EDIT: it was the Mcds logo - but i dont want to get rounded on by the second tri mummies! There are some serious ormones flyin' in there :rofl:


----------



## crowned

_Lexi_ said:


> I want a bump!! Little bit jealous after seeing your pictures. You look great btw. I'm 21 weeks and most people don't believe me when I say I'm actually pregnant :( x

Me too! Just look a bit rounder, but my bbs have grown so much that it looks like a "proportional" belly, if you know what I mean.


----------



## loolindley

FT, your Maccy D's avatar! :rofl:

Congrats on the scans and the new :pink: bumps and :hi: to the new ladies!!!!

I have had such a bizarre day. When I drove to work at 8.50 this morning, the chippy was open (and serving). So that just confused. But apparently there was a major world rally thing going through our town last night, so they were serving the hungry drivers.

Then my manager turned round at 12, and said "go home if you like". Well, I don't need asking twice, so I went home, and had a nap, walked the dogs in the pouring rain AN HOUR TOO EARLY as I forgot to change my work watch from BST, and to take the P!ss, it had stopped raining an hour later when I should have been taking them :sad2:

Then I just started crying, and I cried for an hour. I cried because we are meant to be going to a 2nd hand baby market tomorrow, and I don't see the point because if we are trying to sell the house, we don't want to fill it up with 'stuff'. I cried then because I haven't bought anything for the baby (although I have aquired lots), I cried because we are saving so hard we don't have much spare money for treats at the moment, I cried because my oh was working tonight and then tomorrow night, I cried because I suddenly got heartburn, and then realised the reason I had heart burn is because I am eating like a horse, which made me cry further because I am the size of a cow, and most of it is NOT baby,and then to top things off, a cancer research advert came on the telly, and had a crecendo on bawling my eyes out for a further 15 minutes.

OK. Enough self pity. I have 3 episodes of BB to catch up on before tonights final


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - that's a lot of crying! Hope you're feeling better now, won't be too nice or you'll start crying again!

Newfie - lovely bump progression!

Lexi - welcome to the mad house!

FT - your avatar was so limited time I missed it, boo. I quite like reading the crazy hormonal threads, just make sure I don't post! I guess some people are just bored with nothing better to moan about! 

Waiting for my fish & chips to arrive, hurry up!


----------



## loolindley

lozza1uk said:


> I quite like reading the crazy hormonal threads, just make sure I don't post! I guess some people are just bored with nothing better to moan about!
> QUOTE]
> 
> :blush: I believe my last post fits this discription perfectly!:shrug::dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!

I didn't mean that!!!! I meant the ranty ones about benefits and chips and smoking pot to cure morning sickness (seriously, in 1st tri today!). Ranting about anything on this thread is perfectly ok, we don't all turn on each other like in other threads! Sorry Loo_ (shuffles __off to hide)_


----------



## loolindley

HA!!!! I must be getting a bad reputation...this morning my oh wrote me a letter:

Dear Miss Lindley, 

I am writing to you to request permission to take one of your pork pies to work with me today.
I am looking forward to your reply.

Yours Faithfully, 

OH.

Now THERE is a man who has felt my wrath before!!! :haha: This happened because in Morrisons the other night, when I put some mini pork pies in the trolley I told him on no uncertain terms that they were for ME!!. I am such a cow!


----------



## citymouse

Loo, awwww... you poor hormonal thing! You'll feel better soon. :hugs: 

When I was five weeks pregnant and we were on vacation with DH's family kind of in the middle of nowhere, and they were all out drinking, I walked to the grocery store and bought myself a rotisserie chicken. So a day or so later, I see a trash bag in the kitchen with a plastic container sticking out of it that looks like my chicken container. So I went to DH completely storming about how his mother threw away my chicken, and I was stuck at the house working and couldn't go eat with them and therefore my chicken was ALL I HAD. 

So poor DH (who was recovering from a sprained ankle) walked over to the grocery store to get me more food.

Then they all left to go hiking or something, and I went to the fridge... and found my chicken! :rofl: I was soooo embarrassed. But when I told DH about it, he just laughed. I am really territorial about food in general so being pregnant has just made me nuts. This morning DH stole two Cheerios out of my bowl and I told him off for it!


----------



## loolindley

Soooooooo glad I am not the only crazy laddie!

I'm feeling fine now after my cry and little outburst on here. Pesky hormones!


----------



## 2nd time

hospital was fine stupid dr wanted to tell me i am normal omg what a waste of worry lol


----------



## citymouse

Oh my goodness, I can't believe they wouldn't just say so over the phone!


----------



## loolindley

What a waste of time 2ndtime! However I am glad that everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, just ate a giant bowl of yummy leftovers from last night. 

The trainer was good! We talked and signed forms for the first 30 minutes so the workout was shorter than usual. But she offered to look at my food diary, and I was like, uhhh.... nah. She was like, "Maybe for a week," and I was still like, uh....

I feel like I'm trying, but I don't think I could tolerate being judged! :blush:


----------



## wondertwins

loolindley said:


> HA!!!! I must be getting a bad reputation...this morning my oh wrote me a letter:
> 
> Dear Miss Lindley,
> 
> I am writing to you to request permission to take one of your pork pies to work with me today.
> I am looking forward to your reply.
> 
> Yours Faithfully,
> 
> OH.
> 
> Now THERE is a man who has felt my wrath before!!! :haha: This happened because in Morrisons the other night, when I put some mini pork pies in the trolley I told him on no uncertain terms that they were for ME!!. I am such a cow!

LOL. :haha: Don't mess with a pregnant woman's food!!!!! :gun: It's good your OH has a sense of humor about it all. :) 

FT- I missed the McDonald's avatar. However, the current pic is great! Plus, it looks like LO is opening up to enjoy some fries. :)

So, I had another baby brained moment today. The front door of my house can be locked by simply turning the lock and then pulling the door shut. This means I can lock it without using the key. This also means, I end up locking my keys inside my house more times than I would like to admit. It seemed to happen again today after I finished up some grocery shopping. I spent 45 minutes searching EVERYWHERE for them. I dumped out my purse and turned it inside out. I checked everywhere inside the car, and I even drove back to the grocery store to see if I'd left them inside the buggy. No luck. Right as I was about to call DH to fess up to being so irresponsible, I found them in my pocket. :dohh: Why does my brain turn to mush during pregnancy????


----------



## citymouse

Wondertwins, my neighbor locks herself out all the time (I know this because she comes to me for her spare key). Can you get a lockbox to attach to your house or a railing with a spare key in it?


----------



## wondertwins

Just saw your post 2nd! I can't believe they put you through all that stress! However, YAY YAY YAY that everything is okay. :)

C'Mouse- I don't want to be judged either. :blush: That's why I spend so much time here with you laddies!!


----------



## citymouse

FT, I made you this! 

https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/3692/babyfries.gif


----------



## loolindley

MsMouse, you are a GENIUS!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

loolindley said:


> MsMouse, you are a GENIUS!!!!!!! :rofl:

Ditto! This is awesome! 

Oh, and as per your key suggestion, C'mouse.... that sounds perfectly logical and reasonable. :thumbup: How have you been able to keep your logic in tact this far into pregnancy????


----------



## firsttimer1

Citymouse - :rofl: :rofl: thats brilliant!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

Loo - i love your OHs letter :) I have to admit... im a LITTLE ... just a little.... hormonal tonight.

also, ive not felt baby alot today... anyone else having quiet movement days???


----------



## firsttimer1

sod the hormonal second tri ladies who will say my avatar is close to womb obesety abuse; i LOVE it :dance:


----------



## loolindley

I love it too!!!!!!! Sooooo funny! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Surely a fetus can enjoy ONE french fry every now and then. ;)

LOL, wondertwins, I wouldn't say logic and tact as much as habit and fear. DH locked me out last year and I've been ever-vigilant since then!


----------



## firsttimer1

he locked u out :rofl: My DH is well annoyed with me tonight - im a hormonal tyrant apparently!


----------



## 2nd time

lol at th avtar yer the hospital thing was a pain my heart still beats 3 times then stops but spparently they dont care about that

donnor kebab tonight


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wow i go to morrisons to do some shoppingand come back to find 5 pages off i go to catch up:D


----------



## mitchnorm

evening laddies!!!

I agree - you lot have been busy...more pink bumps - congrats laddies!!!:happydance:

Newfie - great bump
2nd time - glad everything OK :hugs:
Loo - damn those hormones....hope you feel better :kiss:
Citymouse - love the FT avatar :haha:
FT - enjoy your annual leave x

Hiya everyone else and newbies!!!! x x 

Well I am back home after my marathon week...flight was an hour late tonight which sucked but soooo glad to be home and have a pretty quiet weekend ahead of me :happydance:. Nursery painted and tomorrow we may put up the cotbed - want to ensure it fits OK with the chest of drawers - fingers crossed. Apart from that I am planned to do as little as possible.

4 day week next week cos next Friday we are off on our babymoon and have the Monday off to go shopping and lunching in Bluewater with a girl friend :thumbup: Happy days....bit of Chrimbo shopping I feel.

Right have ordered pizza tonight - Papa Johns mmmmmmmmmmm....seem to have acquired 3 x £5 off vouchers for them online.....obviously for loyalty :haha:

Oh yeah and defo in maternity clothes - some tops and dresses still fit OK but mat wear especially trousers are soooooooooo much more comfy aaaaahhh. Baby having a break from flying now - I dont like to think about cabin pressure and my womb :wacko: Sure its fine...just not that comfortable with it

catch you v soon x x x


----------



## pristock230

FYI to the US ladies - destination maternity is having an online 4 day sale, 30% off their clearence items!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch make sure u post nursery pics ;)


----------



## loolindley

Glad that you are home safe and sound Mitch. Enjoy your quiet weekend. I'm planning on one too :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Ha ha and now you all go quiet :nope:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am herererererere ha


----------



## mitchnorm

:hi: dannielle

Where is everybody????


----------



## 2nd time

big brother omg what a fix


----------



## xdaniellexpx

havent a clew i reallly need to wee so ran up the stairs and it trickled down my legs :blush:


----------



## crowned

I'm here too!


----------



## newfielady

Glad everything is okay 2ed time.
Loo- :hugs: feel free to rant to us :thumbup:
C'Mouse- Great avatar for ft!
Ft- :rofl:
Wait, do someone say the ladies on first tri were talking about smoking pot for morning sickness. WTF?

Just wanted to share this site with you Canadian/US ladies. Seems to have half decent prices. Free shipping in Canada too. :D
https://well.ca/categories/baby-gear_1410.html?ref=megamenu


----------



## loolindley

2nd time, for some reason I thought you lived in America?!?! :shrug:

I hated Aaron BB so much. How did he win? Really! How?

I have found a house that I LOVE, and the best thing is that is is 90K cheaper than the one that is at the top of our budget. Now I just need to persuade my OH that we don't need to spend to the top of our budget. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I'll post links. Let me know what you think


----------



## 2nd time

loolindley said:


> 2nd time, for some reason I thought you lived in America?!?! :shrug:
> 
> I hated Aaron BB so much. How did he win? Really! How?
> 
> I have found a house that I LOVE, and the best thing is that is is 90K cheaper than the one that is at the top of our budget. Now I just need to persuade my OH that we don't need to spend to the top of our budget. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I'll post links. Let me know what you think

nope epsom soon to be yorkshire lol


----------



## newfielady

Completely off topic. How many post do I have to have to go from Active BnB Member to Chat Happy or whatever the next level is. :shrug: rofl:)


----------



## lozza1uk

Newfie - no idea, but it was me that posted about the pot post. Couldn't believe it!

Loo - love looking at houses, post link! Already checked out yours on Facebook, it's really nice, love ur views!!


----------



## loolindley

A tousand I think to chat happy, then I think it is 2500 to addict. I Think.

My computer just crashed.

This is the one that we loved originally https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-33586760.html

And this is the one that would save us sooooo much money, but I need to persuade my OH towards
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-17037633.html

Do you girls think I stand a chance?? :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Hi ladies!

Spent all night catching up on Masterchef the Professionals, i hadn't realised it was on. Love masterchef :)

Loolindley - Lovely houses both of them. I see the first one has more reception space, but... the garden layout and more importantly the kitchen of the second property is sooo much more practical for family life. We spend masses of time in the kitchen and having a big kitchen diner space where kids can be too is something that is top of my list, as currently Roh is constantly under my feet. So just on the kitchen i prefer the second house ;)


----------



## emera35

Also having the utility right through the garage is a bit of a pain, you are going to be doing lots of laundry, it will be annoying as you'll either have to carry babes through with you each time or leave them unwatched, or only launder when they are sleeping, so a bit limiting!


----------



## emera35

and and and, if you aren't spending right out to the top of your budget, then you'll have more budget free to potentially extend and improve the house later on, and also the reduced stress of not being stretched thin financially!


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for that Emera.

We can only afford the bigger one if we sell this one, which could take forever, where as we could buy the smaller one now, and if and when this one sells we could then pay of most of the mortgage. I just don't know if my oh will see it that way. He seems to think that just because we have a top budget we need to buy up to it, where as buying a cheaper one could afford us a better quality of life iykwim? 

I LOVE the big kitchen too. It's what sells it to me


----------



## loolindley

It also means that if we buy the cheaper one, then we could potentially be in before the baby comes, which is a massive advantage!


----------



## emera35

I think trying to get the move done before baby arrives is definately the best plan! OH and i were just talking about moving this evening, as we are planning to move to Devon to be closer to our families, but had decided to do it late summer 2012, when we will just be clawing back to 4-5 hours of unbroken sleep again. He's had a job opportunity come up in Devon today, potentially starting in Febuary. We were discussing the possibilities of moving sooner, and it was just starting to look impossible, Jan and Feb are out as i could go prematurely, and it would be sods law that i'd go in to labour on moving day. Then we ruled out the first 3 months, March, April, May for doing anything much, as its all about just getting by, grabbing sleep and snuggling in the nest (metaphorically) at that point. So earliest we dare to plan for is June next year! Things just get a ton more complicated once there is a baby and sleep deprivation involved in life. Not impossible mind you, it could be done, but it just wouldn't be pretty! :haha:

There is also a hell of alot to be said for the financial security of hardly having any mortgage to pay too, especially these days. I'd definately opt for the quality of life. We live in the really posh bit of Bristol, and our mortgage is a stretch, so we can't afford to do anything really, just the occasional treat here and there. Another reason we want to move! I'd rather live in a cheaper place and be able to go on a great holiday every year, show Roh and bumpy the world a bit :)


----------



## loolindley

So wise Emera. Could you come over to Wales and speak to my oh please!!! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Haha, sure its not so far away! Or just do a print screen and put it somewhere next to the details of the new house :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Loo, that's how my DH is, too. He wanted the nicest house we could possibly afford, where I would have been happy compromising. He won, and now he's itching to move again! And I'm comfortably at home here. Men!


----------



## newfielady

Love both those houses Loo. But I would go to for the second one just for the financial reasons. Plus the _huge_ kitchen.


----------



## kymied

I can still fit into my normal clothes but in the past week the button has gotten increasingly tight. I've started doing the elastic band trick and belly banding it in place. I'm definitely starting to look pregnant though. I never got the cute little bump like you skinny girls, I switched straight from not showing to a boob to crotch bump.

Both those houses are beautiful. Our house needs a lot of love, it's almost 100 years old so it constantly needs work.... Next week we're getting the hardwood floors in our living room and dining room refinished. And I get to spend two days with one of the dogs at my mom's house so that I won't inhale any toxic fumes. The other dog needs to go to the hubby's mom's because she doesn't get along with my mom's dogs.

I still don't know if I can the little dude kicking yet. Maybe he's just a calm baby? Maybe there's just too much fat he has to kick through. Well, either way we get another look at him on Wednesday.


----------



## crowned

Love the houses, love the giant kitchen. I think the first house is prettier (just an opinion though!), but the second is cozier and the big kitchen/living space will be SO nice with kids! I agree about the laundry too - our laundry is in the basement, so I will have to lug baby with me to do laundry, or wait until he/she is sleeping to do a load, or get a lot of use out of the playpen/pack'n'play!


----------



## lozza1uk

Hmm difficult, they both look lovely. My DH is he same, has a budget then wants to spend it. The way house prices are right now though, I'd say you're risking less buying the cheaper house, plus it looks just as nice! What justifies the £90k price difference? Would be great if you could move now and worry about selling your Wales house later, much less stressful and from your posts on here I think you're pretty keen to get back to Stockport as soon as you can? 
Write your oh a list of pros and cons - maybe that will help?

In other news, I rolled over this morning when I woke up and baby went crazy kicking me for ages! DH finally felt it. I guess it got a shock being tipped upside down after a fee hours sleeping on one side! 

Right, off to pregnancy yoga soon, a room full of huge women again, minus the 2 which were being induced this week, scary!


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfie - i think.its 1000 posts to.next level :happydance:

Loo - love both those houses...so jealous you get much more for your money up there. My 3 bewld semi was £250k :nope:. Anyway for me its all about location...i see they are both Offerton but are the locations similar...i.e. not near busy roads, noisy, nice looking houses in street etc? I agree with going for cheaper one for financial security....i think first house may look prettier from front but garden on second far better and kitchen much more practical...you'll want an eat in one and with plenty of room to keep an eye on little one whe n you are in there...other a bit cramped and althought there may be opportunity to.extend, it already at top of budget. Love garden at second house and certainly looks like opportunity to.extend side and back in time....perhaps a conservatory if oh likes that from first. You will have the money released when you sell yours

Just my thoughts......if there is nothing between locations, number 2 is better bet :happydance:

Good luck and let us know

Oh and MORNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, just straight talk him about the second house and go see it quick smart. The layout is way better and though the first has kerb appeal I know which one I'd be going for. We're slightly worried MrC might lose his job but I'm majorly comforted that *a)* our mortgage is peanuts (relatively) so I could take it on by myself and my salary is also peanuts *b)* it has the layout for a family though the house is just a two up and two down, it's double bedrooms and a large kitchen perfect for children and *c)* I'm more bothered about its local environment and here its a pretty little traffic free lane to the primary school and the back is idyllic for playing out. So all I'm trying to say is, I hope your OH can factor in the important things about living life happily. 

I'm mostly in maternity clothes, partly through wanting to get the most of out of them having spent money plus some are actually really nice. I fit into some things like my normal maxi skirts fine but everything is just getting less comfortable. Some skirts have been stored already as the waist bands were just mean. 

OK, *steels self* out campaigning this morning which wears me out, but worth it for two lovely women candidates. Tomorrow the builder finishes the floors so I can spend Monday at home cleaning and clearing what will be the baby's room :) The birth to potty set of nappies we bought via eBay arrived yesterday (three sizes of prefolds and three sizes of wraps in different brands) and I'm thrilled, and daunted....looking at the additional newborn wrap I bought separately I'm thinking, do I need to give birth to something that will fit that? Great set though, a total steal (£12) as everyone was out for bonfire night and a relief to have sorted something so major.

Lozza, *SNAP!* My baby did the same thing, turned over as I woke up and I got a right kicking about.


----------



## loolindley

Thank you so much ladies!!!!

My OH loves it too!! The more expensive house is on a busy road, and the other one on a quiet residential road, so that does make a huge difference. The one outstanding concern is that the 3rd bedroom size isn't listed, so we are concerned about how small it is (if we can't get a single bed in, it makes it a 2 bedroom house).

The area wasn't one that I was looking at, but you get a lot more for your money in Offerton, and it irks me to pay for a postcode iykwim. They are both in the catchment area of the primary school I went to which pleases me, as it is a cracking school.

I'm back in Stockport this week to see the Red Hot Chili Peppers, so i've just called the estate agent to see if they can get me in for a viewing. I feel a bit giddy!!

AFM, I did the deed this morning. Removed the pillow fortress for a quickie before the dogs cottoned on that we were awake and started pawing the bedroom door (soooooooo romantic, right?!?). I consider myself to have a get out of jail free card for the next month :haha:

Nothing planned for today apart from a friend over tonight, so going to make a pros and cons list I think.

Thanks again for your opinions. It is really helping me. I should involve you lot on all my life changing important decisions!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hope you get to see ur hosue loo i really want a mortgadge no chance r rent is 650 a month it dosent give us any money to save :(

catch up on washing day here stipping all the beds :(


----------



## lauraclili

i love the house too Loo! Interesting to see what justifies the 90k price difference though... 

Ok, I have totally TMI question for you ladies... :blush: During a bit of fun with DH I ended up having an orgasm - first one in an age - but it made my tummy go really hard and painful for about 15 minutes afterwards which totally freaked me out... Is this normal or should I be worried?! 

(I can't believe I just asked that question!)


----------



## loolindley

It's ok, it's been brought up before!!!! Yea, I think it normal. Mine does it, but like you say, only if I orgasm :blush: I don't know if it is anything to be worried about, probably just our lo's version of putting their hands over their eyes saying LALALA to block it out! :rofl:


----------



## lhamil88

apparently it's the blood rush that causes it lol

OH's brother and brother in-law went to pick up a new kitchen that we were offered last week...it cost £0 wich is good....but when they got it here i realised just what a BARGAIN we actually got...it REAL granit work top and prob enough oak units to do out kitchen twice over...just gotta wait for the OH's dad to fit it now:happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Amazing! I LOVE free stuff! Get your fil onto it pronto! x


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - our third bedroom is not massive but plenty big enough for first little one for a few years plus look at the expansion capability as that will really.help.and probably much cheaper than the £90k difference in price tag. Quieter road would make all the difference to me too. Good luck x Oh.and congrats on doing the do :winkwink:....it does qualify for at least 2-3 weeks off...though i may try again tomorrow :haha:

Laura - i posted same about hard belly.....its really weird and not painful but sore if that makes sense. TMI to follow....i got it even though i didnt quite orgasm....told oh i was near and that just set him off :haha:...well it had been a few weeks hence the need to perhaps keep it more regular :happydance:. No offence but i hope our oh's never meet each other and realise what we discuss....:wacko:

Cotbed up and nursing chair looks ace and have taken some pics...not great ones as only a. 3x3m room and difficult.to get far enough back to take a good shot. Will post later...no blinds, curtains or accessories in yet...that'll take more thought and shopping :happydance:

Right off to.town...have reserved a baby swing/bouncer thingy and undercot drawer in babies r us :winkwink:

Have a good day x


----------



## littleANDlost

ok so i'm an hormonal mess!!
My OH has gone to his mums for the weekend (to see his new niece) it's a four and a half hour drive there and i just wasn't up for it. Trouble is i also didn't want to be left here alone. Ended up crying when i said good bye to him. What's wrong with me? lol. I used to love getting rid of him for a night and having the place to myself!
I;m blasting Bruno Mars out now and eating ice cream!!

LO seems to love this song! She's going crazy in there so i have it on repeat!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U-DmM2sihU&feature=related


----------



## wouldluvabub

littleANDlost said:


> ok so i'm an hormonal mess!!
> My OH has gone to his mums for the weekend (to see his new niece) it's a four and a half hour drive there and i just wasn't up for it. Trouble is i also didn't want to be left here alone. Ended up crying when i said good bye to him. What's wrong with me? lol. I used to love getting rid of him for a night and having the place to myself!
> I;m blasting Bruno Mars out now and eating ice cream!!
> 
> LO seems to love this song! She's going crazy in there so i have it on repeat!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U-DmM2sihU&feature=related

That was our first dance at our wedding!! Everyone came up after and asked what the song was because they thought it was so cute lol!! I love Bruno mars!!! That version sounds a bit faster then what we used though!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

welll i think nesting has kicked in just de weeded my yard an bleeched it then bleeched right through th house but now have to sit down cos am getting strong braxton hicks:( brings back alllll the memories


----------



## littleANDlost

What a gorgeous first dance song!!!!! It's kinda perfect for it!
I've been singing it to LO quite a bit but this is the first time I've had it on since she's meant to be able to hear and she's still kicking away at it and wibberling around :).

EDIT -
Danielle take it easy!!!! no more work for you today please! nest some more tomorrow!


----------



## wouldluvabub

It was such a perfect song for us anyways, we're truly best mates and were always there for each other!! We both sing to each other if we can't sleep and everyday more then once we tell each other how much we love each other! It's so sweet and fun the whole song, it just summed us up completely :) everytime I hear it I just remember how much I love him!! 

It's a cute little family song too!!

My little one must like it to because since I played it his kicking away too!! Our babies have great taste!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i dont feel baby that much maybe 4-10 times a day is that normal for around 19 weeks?


----------



## wouldluvabub

And Danielle put your feet up!!


----------



## littleANDlost

wouldluvabub said:


> It was such a perfect song for us anyways, we're truly best mates and were always there for each other!! We both sing to each other if we can't sleep and everyday more then once we tell each other how much we love each other! It's so sweet and fun the whole song, it just summed us up completely :) everytime I hear it I just remember how much I love him!!
> 
> It's a cute little family song too!!
> 
> My little one must like it to because since I played it his kicking away too!! Our babies have great taste!!!

That's adorable!! :)

our little ones do have awesome taste!


----------



## wouldluvabub

xdaniellexpx said:


> i dont feel baby that much maybe 4-10 times a day is that normal for around 19 weeks?

I'd say that's normal!! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thank youu its eveing hes most active i cant really remeber with izzy:dohh:


----------



## littleANDlost

I didn't feel baby move around all the time till at least 21 weeks. It's only very recently that i started to feel her most of the time, like during the day anyway. She hardly used to move around at all during the day, just the odd poke here and there and would normally only really feel her evenings and first thing in the morning! I think it's very normal at 19 to not feel very much.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

The kicks I do get are very strong he can make my belly wobble haha


----------



## littleANDlost

I love it that they can do that! make our belly's wobble! shows me she is really in there!! haha, Still feel like it isn't real sometimes


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano izzy used to stick a whole foot out sometimes and u could tickle it and she would pull it back haha


----------



## littleANDlost

awwww!! i can't wait for things like that!! Are you finding this pregnancy is the same as your last or is it completely different? Just wondered if any of the myths are true about carrying boys/girls.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its exactly the same! except with izzy i had uti and thrush right through i dont actually feel pregnant hehe


----------



## littleANDlost

Well I'm glad you don't have that this time! Seeing as i;m home alone i guess i should go tidy some bits and do some washing. Will be around but have a nice afternoon ladies! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am playing cod :blush:


----------



## newfielady

Danielle-Take it easy now girly.

Good Morning ladies. Had a great nights sleep, didn't wake up once. :sleep: Not even to pee! Hopefully this is a sign that the infection in almost gone.:flower: It's a beautiful day here so I am going to the Hardware store to buy some more Christmas lights and _I'm_ going to start putting them out on the deck. :D. I told DH we didn't have enough lights on our house last year, this year I'm gonna make sure Santa can see us :winkwink:. I won't turn them on yet (even though there are houses in town with them on :dohh:) but get them up while the weather is on the plus side. :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got my tree up :blush:


----------



## emera35

Afternoon ladies!

We've had a nice morning, took Roh to the zoo, and got myself a decaf gingerbread latte on the way, so treats all round! Now Roh is napping and i'm watching the F1 qualifying :thumbup:

I get the hard belly with orgasms too, apparently your uterus always spasms when you orgasm, just you can't notice it when its normal sized. Its amazing that by the time we reach full term our wombs will be 1000x their normal size! No wonder it takes up to 6 weeks for them to contract back down afterwards! :shock:

L&L - As for the carrying boy/girl myths.... I'm not sure if they are really true, but there are some differences for me. With Roh i had no sickness, but felt exhausted for the whole pregnancy apart from about 3 weeks at the start of 3rd tri. I also had a massive massive appetite and craved vinegar, pickles and stodge, like mashed potatoes, chips, that sort of thing. This time i've had sickness, but i've not felt so tired, my appetite hasn't really changed from pre-pregnancy, and i'm craving sweet food, like fruit, ice cream and donuts. (just had a scone with jam and clotted cream, nom nom nom) Pretty sure that fits in with the myths? I'm definately not carrying any differently though, bump is pretty similar to last time.

Danielle - Don't over do it, have a nice rest! :hugs: I've had such strong nesting urges its almost distressing, mostly as i dare not whirl around the house still. I'm just doing a bit here and there to try and sort out the need to nest :thumbup: The place is getting there, it will all be done in time :)

Newfie - Yay for a good nights sleep! :dance: Enjoy your christmas light set up :) I think we'll wait a month before we decorate, i get a bit annoyed with the decorations if they are about for too long :haha:


Wow, i've been having some really odd dreams. I keep dreaming about dead bodies :wacko: Its not to scary or disturbing when i'm asleep, but when i wake up its like :shock:!! The other night though i dreamed i went into labour, so OH took the shelves out of the fridge and made me get in as it was safer?! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Ladies!

Just popping in VERY quickly as weve got people over soon for the big england friendly and then were out for OH's bday. Infact i prob wont be on alot this week as we are soooo busy - so glad we hv AL :)

went and got more nursery paint tester pots today - soooo many didnt look like the label at all GRRRR... but think there is one we like :) IF so were going to paint this week and i will post some piccies like mitch ;)

danielle - i has little to no movement at week 18 so ur very lucky hun to be feeling it all :)

My baby has been sooooo quiet today (and yesterday) - it meant the doppler casme out last night. HB was good and strong.... so i guess babies have quiet day(s) :shrug:

anyway much love to you all -chat soon xxx

ps. newfie; can NEVER have too many christmas lights ;) 2 weeks till i put up the tree :dance:

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Had a bit of a spending spree today.....went into town and got an undercot drawer, baby swing thingy (actually got pick...first pink thing ha ha....didnt like any neutral ones), a 7 piece baby sey....newborn but up to 10lbs....6 vests/onesie things, 6 sleepsuits...all neutral. Did get a set of two leggings and tops...in red and one flowery red..defo girls outfits :thumbup:. First ones. 

Bit worried about clothes that i have bought....have tended to go newborn but up to 10lbs one so they should fit for a while. Other newborn stuff was up to 7lbs and not sure how big babies gonna be and they probably wouldnt last i guess. Although worried the up to 10lbs too big. :wacko:

What size sleepsuits/outfits/vests have you all bought? X


----------



## citymouse

Good morning, all! 

loo, hurray about the houses! Always so nice to decide as a team (I mean you and your DH, not you and us).

Danielle, slow down and take it easy! That's an order!

Omg, laddies, my right boob leaked. :shock: Gross! :rofl:

And just found out my dad has apparently not told his family about the baby. :roll: thanks, Dad. Appreciate your enthusiasm.


----------



## newfielady

Ft- have a good time with your OH. Your right, never too many lights. My tree is going up the 1st of December. :winkwink:
Mitch- I bought this huge box from a lady in town, full of onsies (vests) and sleppers for $20! Since there was over 70 pieces in it it was a great deal. Anyways, most of it was 0-3 months, 3-6 and some newborn. When I give clothes as a baby shower gift I usually give 0-3 months.
C'Mouse - I love how you say gross but then die laughing. :rofl: And yes loo, we're here for you. :winkwink:


----------



## kymied

Newfie: Nice score, we got a similar batch of stuff from my husband's cousin for the cost of one new outfit for each of their two kids. (which was a thank you gift) There's a bunch of stuff in there that is very sporty (which we're not) but the price was right so it will keep the little dude from running around naked. (Even though babies look so cute in just a cloth diaper!)

I'm thinking about buying 24 birth to potty diapers from here: https://www.theluvyourbaby.com/promotion-package-12-blue-label-bamboo-minky-one-size/ It will be just over $200 for them free shipping to US and Canada when you order over $70. I'm just worried there won't be anything left for people to buy for our baby shower.


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, post a pic of the nursery!

Because we are staying team :yellow: I have only got 3 babygros in Newborn (in Next they go up to 10lbs), and then I have bought 3 in 0-3 months (which are from 10lbs in Next). The reason why I didn't buy more in Newborn is because I hear of so many people who have 10lb or close to that babies, and the clothes end up going to waste. This way, when we find out how big it is and what sex I can send my oh out to buy some then.


----------



## kymied

My cousin in law (is that a term?) said that with her first child she got a lot of newborn stuff and her daughter was 8lbs at birth and only wore a couple of them. So with her second she skipped the newborn stuff completely and he son ended up being really tall and skinny that he needed newborn or preemie clothes for the first 6 weeks (but nothing with feet attached) I guess you never can tell. That's why I'm glad to get all this free used stuff, then I won't feel guilty if the little guy never puts it on.


----------



## littleANDlost

City Mouse- my right boob has been leaking these past two weeks, just at night time. I wake up with a white crusty (eeww i hate that word) line down my boob where it's leaked and mess on the bed. It looks rude!! 

Mitch sounds like you've had a fun day! I've only got a few bits in newborn so far and the rest on 0-3 months to last longer. I'm gonna get a couple more basic new born bits but think i will stick to 0-3 for outfits. (i do have a couple of dresses in new born though as they are so cute small!)

FT - hope your having a good time with the OH.

I;m not looking forward to spending the evening home alone tonight :( will snuggle on sofa with hot choclate and some Gary Barlow i thinks


----------



## newfielady

Kymid - I'm still going back and forth on cloth diapers and disaposables. (Arg, my spelling sucks). This is a site I was looking at for cloth diapers.

https://www.clothbytel.com/diapers.html


----------



## citymouse

I haven't decided on cloth vs. disposable, either. They're actually pretty similar in terms of cost to the environment, right? 

Some of our friends use a service and really like it, so I'm considering that... But one issue is that they're so much bigger that it's harder to get pants that fit over them! So if you have a matching outfit, the pants may be too small by the time the top fits...

Who knows, there's so much to decide!


----------



## crowned

We're going with disposable. Cloth is cheaper, and I'd prefer that even because it's nicer to baby's bum, but we share laundry with our landlord, and I think it's rude to wash dirty diapers in a shared washer, so we're going with disposable.


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm to lazy to go with cloth. My sister in law did it and it does save money but i just know i'd give up after a day or two.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

all the stuff ive got is new born i didnt buy much with izzy she was 6lb 14 1/2 and i needed tiny baby for 6 weeks then she went into newborn for around 8 weeks.

shes still in 12-18 months now with tons of room at 16 months and most 9-12 still fit


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi Laddies,

Well I experienced my first NCT nearly new sale today. Wow! The queue was huge, but there was so much stuff and a lot of bargains! I didn't go mad, got a travel cot for £15, a brand new baba sling for £23, couple of swaddling blankets and a mirror for the car so we can see baby in the car seat. Very controlled really. I should have gone with a plan of what to buy, there was a lot of good stuff and I'll definitely go to another one better prepared. Was tempted by a second hand pram but as I was on my own just didn't feel I could make that decision on the spot!

Anyway, chilli for dinner, enjoy your Saturday nights!


----------



## kymied

I hate using paper plates and other disposable things like that. I'm the crazy person brings her own take out containers to restaurants. This is my reason for using cloth. The cost savings and being better for the baby's skin is an added benefit. Then there's that I find them super cute! I don't plan to go back to work full time so I don't think the extra work will be such a big deal.


----------



## mitchnorm

Great buys lozza...we are off to an nct sale on the 26th, my first so will defo not buy anything more til then just in case i see a real bargain. Still need quite a bit of stuff but need a plan of action. I hear they are quite hectic so i want to be in and out as soon as possible :thumbup:

In a weird change of personalities....i used to be one the one that got stressed and fed up with crowds shopping and slow drivers.....oh was the chilled one....totally different today :haha:..he could not handle the crowds and i was just wandering round in a bit of a chilled bubble really...so funny. I am very aware of people walk towards me, or too close and grab my belly to protect...suppose thats a natural reaction

Oooh glass of wine time tonight wooop


----------



## MsCrow

I followed general advice and got a good mixed set of birth to potty nappies, there are loads of them and enough for 3 days on a bad week. Even if they hadn't been so cheap I know we're saving £500 a year easily. That said, we'll always have some disposable ones about for an emergency.

Having a doze on the sofa with my girl cat, Poppy, tucked into my stomach. First time I've stopped in ages. Bliss.


----------



## lozza1uk

They actually had some cloth nappies at the nct sale, but I wasnt in the mood for too much rummaging! It's amazing how much stuff they can pack into a tiny room!


----------



## loolindley

Was that the one in Wilmslow Lozza? Bet there were some nice items. I've been round charity shops there, and am gobsmacked at some of the stuff!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got a big headake :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo, yes it was! Think the next one is in march which I'll try and make depending on exact date!


----------



## emera35

Love cloth nappies! Roh never has a sore bum, and now bumpy is coming, we don't even have to buy more nappies so making a massive saving :) It is occassionally not fun if he has yucky poohs, but otherwise, i'd do it every time, don't even have a disposable in the house :thumbup: I saw some show years ago that showed the nappies from one child birth to potty all in a pile, it was terrifyingly huge, and that decided me really. The fact i tumbledry makes cloth not much more environmental, but at least its not going in landfill for 1000+ years, that thought worries me. Not that i'd ever criticize people who use disposables, i get why :winkwink:

I do find that Roh always fits the tops of sets before the trousers, as he is slim on the bottom half so big nappies actually help :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

not long till are v days now x


----------



## newfielady

Got my lights on my deck and a few snowmen things out around. My thoughts are snowmen are for winter, not just Christmas :rofl:.
Feel better soon Danielle.
Emera- if I knew for sure I would be having another child I think that would sway me on the cloth diapers. It's a big savings on one child but it's a HUGE savings on two. :confused: decisions decisions. lol


----------



## 2nd time

hope you girls are well i just got a fb message from dhs aunt i mssagd her to tell we were expecting last year she only just got the message so i told her we are on to number3 now lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

x factor time n bean is kicking away to kitty :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all! 

I went out this morning to buy my Christmas present. :haha: A new camera! I don't understand DH's big camera so I wanted a smaller one. But the one we decided on is actually much bigger than I thought it was! So I'm keeping it packaged up in case DH wants me to trade it for a compact one. I wanted one that will fit in a purse... and this one will fit in a very large purse, LOL. But the guy at the camera store couldn't find enough nice things to say about it, so we'll probably keep it. It shoots really good video. 

I bought new shoes to wear in Paris and I've worn them out today to help break them in... they're really comfortable, only the right one seems to have "popped" or something. Every time I take a step, it clicks like there's an empty air bubble in it. :roll: Back to the mall... and just when I thought I was home for good. I've already been to two malls today, might as well make it three. 

The problem is that the shoe store's in the middle of the mall so how will I restrain myself walking there past all the other stores? ;)


----------



## crowned

Yay for new shoes citymouse!

Ladies, I completely forgot to update you on my follow-up scan from yesterday!!!:dohh:
So the scan was at 2:30pm, and if you'll remember, I was going back for a follow-up for 2 reasons: 1) They didn't get all the photos and measurements of my baby's heart because the child wouldn't hold still for them 2) baby's fifth finger seemed curved and they wanted to double check it as a curved finger can be a minor indication of Downs' Syndrome. Well, this was a different technician, and she was SO much nicer than the last one! She got all the pics of the heart, and then told me that she doesn't think the finger is worth worrying about. She says if there is any curvature, it's minor, and she doesn't actually think there is, but that it looked curved due to the way my baby was curling it's fingers up a bit. 2D scans can do that, she said. She said that if she'd done the first scan, she wouldn't have even mentioned it, because she thought it was so minor. Anyway, that put my worries to rest - add that to the fact that DH's finger is a bit curved too, and I'm pretty sure our baby is A-okay! 
It was awesome to see baby again - can't believe how much it seems to have grown even in 2 weeks! It was pointing its index finger at us :) So cute, and SO in love!!!


----------



## newfielady

That's great news crowned.
Loo- don't you hate it when you get a squeaky shoe. :wacko:


----------



## BunNtheOven

I'mmm due march 16th :) Team Pink!


----------



## Glowstar

hi bun xxx

Crowned, so pleased your scan went well. Xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned, that's great news! Amazing what difference each sonographer makes to a scan. Glad you can relax about that now! X


----------



## firsttimer1

Hey ladies - not sure if anyone is about as its Sunday - but quick question (promise to catch up soon)...

anyone else around 22 weeks finding some days baby doesnt move????? :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

BunNtheOven said:


> I'mmm due march 16th :) Team Pink!

Added you to first post :hugs:

Thats ten more :pink: than :blue: now!!!???? You sure all you ladies are having girls? :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Welcome Bun. Seems there is a lot of pink around here. :D
FT- I have noticed days where he/she doesn't move as much, or doesn't kick as hard but I haven't had any days (since I started to feel kicks) that have had no movement. :shrug: Each baby is different.


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> BunNtheOven said:
> 
> 
> I'mmm due march 16th :) Team Pink!
> 
> Added you to first post :hugs:
> 
> Thats ten more :pink: than :blue: now!!!???? You sure all you ladies are having girls? :rofl:Click to expand...

If _all_ the :yellow: turns to :blue: the boys will still only _just_ pass the :pink: :dohh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

it was the same when i had izzy around 30 :pink: and 20:blue:


----------



## newfielady

xdaniellexpx said:


> it was the same when i had izzy around 30 :pink: and 20:blue:

According to the Healthy Baby Club, this year in town there has only been 3 girls born. Every other baby was a boy. :wacko:


----------



## lauraclili

Ft, I have dys when I think that I must be asleep when baby is awake because I've felt nothing and other days when I get lots of movement. I asked the mw about it and she said not worry and it isn't until later that we need to be aware of kicking or lack of it. 

X


----------



## mitchnorm

Congrats on the new scan crowned...great news :thumbup:

FT was reading my pregnancy book this morning and it said that until 24 weeks plus the babies movement is not predictable and it can be still alot of the time. Also if you are busy and moving around alot...even if bubba does kick (maybe just gently) you wont notice it. 28 weeks onwards is when we have to get movement aware :winkwink:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

mitchnorm said:


> Had a bit of a spending spree today.....went into town and got an undercot drawer, baby swing thingy (actually got pick...first pink thing ha ha....didnt like any neutral ones), a 7 piece baby sey....newborn but up to 10lbs....6 vests/onesie things, 6 sleepsuits...all neutral. Did get a set of two leggings and tops...in red and one flowery red..defo girls outfits :thumbup:. First ones.
> 
> Bit worried about clothes that i have bought....have tended to go newborn but up to 10lbs one so they should fit for a while. Other newborn stuff was up to 7lbs and not sure how big babies gonna be and they probably wouldnt last i guess. Although worried the up to 10lbs too big. :wacko:
> 
> What size sleepsuits/outfits/vests have you all bought? X



Mitch my hubby thinks ive went crazy with baby clothes - i have a little.
Ive got 9 vests for newborn ( up to 10lbs) some plain white some fancy.
then i have around 15 for 0-3 months ( up to 16lbs most of them are), most of them are plain and long sleeved so good under dresses etc. Most of the outfits i have are 0-3 but i do however have 4 newborn outfits.

I havent bought any newborn sleepsuits yet but have 8 0-3 months

Hope this helps alittle 

L x


----------



## emera35

FT - I've only just started to notice movement every single day, maybe in the last week, and baring i'm mind i felt movement quite early on, i'm certain its normal for it to be patchy at 22 weeks ish. My MW said to start noticing regular movement from 3rd tri onwards, before that don't worry too much. You've got a doppler too right? Thats always a good way to reassure yourself :hugs:

Crowned - Glad you got a nice sonographer this time, and good news about the scan :thumbup:

Just had a lovely time, had a friend over for lunch who i haven't seen in 15 years :shock: It was great, chatted away like we just saw eachother a month ago or something :)

Oh, and yay for being at 24 weeks for me!! :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - congrats on V day! :dance:

thanks ladies on movement advice... im feeling baby now :dance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days... my sister who lives 6 hours away is visiting for the weekend, she arrived Thurday night and goes home on Monday... so I'm just in to catch up and then we have plans this afternoon. 

I've just added Kkl12 and Pristock to the Secret Stork, did I miss anyone? 

Citymouse - you mentioned a time frame for when we will be doing the Secret Stork... I'm thinking the beginning of February because some of us are due at the beginning of March and you never know if a few people have their baby a few weeks early. So I think we should plan to be sending our gift out around the first week of February or something.

If anyone wants any information or to check the list of who is participating in the Secret Stork, the information is on page 1098 - there is also a link that FT added to our first page.

And hello to all the new people :hi:


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations on V day Emera - so exciting - another 9 days for me :happydance:

FT - Glad you can feel baby again - mines been pretty quiet today, a little movement this morning which I could see from the outside. She usually kicks off around 5pm.

Joanna - So excited about Secret Stork - have to start looking about for the perfect gift while I am doing my Christmas shopping.....so I am not rushing around at the last minute :thumbup:

Right - I have been a bit lazy with my marketing assignment - I got my draft back a couple of weeks ago with some indications of things to change / improve. I have amended alot of stuff but have ignored a couple of bits which would take a major rework and I do not feel are necessary. I am going a bit crazy with it and just want it to be done and sent...going to so that this week before Babymoon. As long as I pass....I am not bothered about a straight A....with my baby brain I would be esctastic with a B and happy with a C. Am I being really lazy???:nope:


----------



## x-amy-x

Just briefly popping in before dinner! How is everyone??

Congrats to those reaching V-day :D

My bump seems to be popping out the past few days! 

feeling a bit nervous about my anomaly scan tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## citymouse

Good luck tomorrow, Amy!

I haven't tallied up the baby clothes by age. I have a feeling I'll get lots of stuff passed to me in a month or two.

Off now, have to go get my hair cut and then going to a wedding this afternoon. These are our friends who have been together for 14 years! They're trying for a honeymoon baby, so fun!


----------



## waula

hello laddies, hope you are all well... i've been away all week on a conference and there's NOOOO way i'm going to be able to catch up on the millions of pages... hope everyone is well and enjoying this middle bit of pregnancy?!
The conference involved a lot of sitting about last week (and eating yummy three course meals each night oops!) and i had a lot of kicks and prods and pokes but as soon as my activity level goes up i can't feel it anymore... i know its just because i'm busy but i miss it! i had my first cup of coffee for ages on the first day of the conference and my bump went wild!!!!!
just come back from a weekend at my parents for a family get together - aunties and uncles and the 48 cousins all of whom are married/kids so it was a bit of a mental party and hadn't seen them for years so there was a LOT of small talk!!! and squealing chilldren - made us realise once again to appreciate this first "quiet" pregnancy!!!!
right well off to catch up with strictly - congrats on the V-day ladies - one more week for me...big milestone...will be ordering pram to celebrate!!!!

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

AMY - good luck tomo, not that u need it! :hugs:

citymouse - have a fab time at the wedding :)

im just watching X factor and cooking dinner. Really looking forward to OHs bday tomo as we are starting it with brekky in the local american cafe LOL. i love that our tiny countryside town has an american diner heehee x

Have a good evening ladies!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

any one here 2 keep me company oh has gone out again was out last night 2:( so am very bord :(


----------



## newfielady

Good Evening Ladies. Home from a nice little ride. :D Found a Christmas air freshener so now the house is starting to smell like Christmas. :D Yey. Have a good night ladies. I may be back to check on you in a bit. :D


----------



## loolindley

Apparently something is happening 6 weeks today? I just can't quite remember what! :shrug:

We took the dogs for a longer walk this afternoon, but by the time we were walking home I was tired and aching. By the time I got home I was all but shuffeling, and had to lie down for an hour! It's amazing what you think you can do, compared to what you can actually do!!!

Baby hasn't moved much over the weekend, but thats ok. We have also been looking at more houses to view doday, and we have found an amazing 'doer-upper'. It'll need a new kitchen, bathroom, carpets/wood floor throughout, and the walls stripping of anaglypta (sp?), replastering and decorating....HOWEVER....it'll be EXACTLY how we want it when it is finished, and it has got really large rooms, so I can't see us growing out of it.
I'm going to view it on Tuesday to weigh up if it is worth the heartache and stress of taking it on. Our plan is that we would stay in Wales whilst the work is carried out, which will probably be well after the baby comes, but when we move, it will be fandabidozi. Let me know what you think. We are also going to see a couple of ready to move into houses so I can have a realistic comparison of how easy my life could be!!!

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-20645667.html

By the way, if any of you are totally bored of my house saga, please tune out. It just seems to be as big a part of my life at the moment as the baby!


----------



## newfielady

That house looks great Loo. With a bit of love it _would_ def be fab! Excuse me if I seem a bit dense but on the first floor floor plan it looks as though your toilet in separate room? Is that common in the UK because I've only seen it in College Dorms here. :rofl:

Baby has been kicking the guts out of me tonight. Hubby felt it again. :D. I even felt it from the outside. It's still amazing. :cloud9:

Oh, also, just read my (pregnant) cousins facebook status. Apparently her water just broke. What a status update. :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Newfie - Separate toilet and bathrooms are quite common here, yeah. I suppose its so you can have a relaxing candlelit bath without OH stinkbombing you! :haha: Mostly people are knocking them through these days to make a nice big family bathroom ;)


----------



## crowned

I love separate toilet rooms - I think it makes so much sense to have the toilet separate from where you do your hair, take showers, etc, so two people can 'use' the bathroom for different purposes at once! I love so much about that house... Love the fireplace and the size of two of the bedrooms, although the third looks a bit small. I think it has a ton of potential! Nice that the laundry room is just off the kitchen too - so convenient! Is it cheaper than the other ones, since you'd have to do so much work on it?


----------



## kymied

I like the idea of the separate toilet room. My husband and I don't go in front of each other so we always have to kick each other out when we're getting ready for bed.
I also love the gardens. In the US we're all about giant yards with more grass than anything else. My husband and I are slowly transforming ours into flower and vegetable beds, only leaving just enough space for the dogs to run around.

I can't imagine moving while pregnant. Today we had to move all the furniture out of our living room and dining room because we're having the hardwood floors refinished and I was tuckered out so quickly. I felt like such a bum because my husband did 75% of the work. (We had to call a friend over to move the last couple really heavy items. And we were only moving it a room or two away, not into a whole different house.

Do the early kicks feel like a vibration? Several times today I thought my phone was ringing on vibrate in my pocket but then I found out it was me. Maybe the little dude doesn't like moving furniture or loves it....


----------



## newfielady

> Do the early kicks feel like a vibration? Several times today I thought my phone was ringing on vibrate in my pocket but then I found out it was me. Maybe the little dude doesn't like moving furniture or loves it....

That could very well be it. I find it kinda feels like _really_ bad gas bubbling in there lol.


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Monday Everyone. I hope you all have a great day!

x


----------



## loolindley

Happy Monday Laddies!!!

Newfie, yep, it's a seperate toliet, and I am in two minds about whether to knock it through to make a big family bathroom, or to take advantage of the fact that it is seperate. Something to think about.

Crowned, the smaller of the 3 bedrooms is actually quite big for what would normally be called the 'box' room in our semi detached houses!!

I guess when I view it it will let us know more. It is about 25-30K cheaper than the 'ready' houses we are looking at, so the spare cash would cover the renevations...or most of them!!!!

I'm only in work for 2 days this week, Monday and Friday. I've taken leave mid week to go and see the Chili Peppers tomorrow night, and Jason Manford on Wednesday in Manchester. Back to John Lewis on Thursday to try our favourite prams in the boot of our car (which we are due to change in March anyway :haha: Don't ask!!!!!), and thehn back to Wales for work on Friday! Oh, and we will be squeezing in 5 house viewings too!!! :haha: Lets hope I get a burst of energy :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all! im back!!

i am absolutely exhausted and have to go back to work today. i walked miles in london.

i bought some baby blankets and we have chosen our cot

https://www.johnlewis.com/231015155/Product.aspx

i am so tired i dont even have the energy to tell you what i have been upto.

i have been suffering from massive shoulder and back pain so am going to try and see a doctor this week.

loolindley - i think that house looks amazing!

speak later x


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - that house looks lovely...was expecting a big renovation project but actually work is just cosmetic....new kitchen maybe and stripping and redecorating etc....not too big a job to stress over when you are pregnant. Good luck x

Cupcake - welcome back...sorry you feel achey...hope you get to see doctor soon x

Well i had a good nights sleep but am rotating between right and left side with pregnancy pillow and manage time on both sides before i get achey around the hips and have to turn over again...i miss my front and back :cry:

Working from home today so hopefully an easy one....busy busy Monday-Thursday but at least all in UK :happydance:. Then Friday and Monday off cant wait.

Oh and i rechecked my mat leaving plans into a spreadsheet for money purposes and i thought i'd have to take 4 weeks unpaid to top up the year but calculated it wrong and actually have 2 weeks to spare....so all paid next year...not alot but better than a kick in the butt :thumbup:

Hapoy Monday everyone x x


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, good morning! We are just home from the wedding. I stayed all the way to the end to drive DH home in his car, and he promptly locked the keys in the trunk! So we had a friend drop us off then went back to get his car. It's a 15-20 minute drive at midnight and an hour drive during the day. Have a feeling baby and I will be sleeping in tomorrow and then spending a ton of time on the couch!

(And now, good night!)


----------



## lozza1uk

*Morning all,*
*Loo* - at least if you moved in when you're pregnant it looks very convenient for Stepping Hill hospital! You could walk round while in labour i think! Like Mitch says it all looks fairly cosmetic, except for probably a new kitchen. I guess it's down to what area you want to live in as the others were in Offerton?

*Mitch *- I've found that if I can keep my hips pretty parallel (using the pillow between my knees) my hips don't hurt at night. It's only if the pillow slips I find I wake up in pain and have to lie on my back for a bit. The yoga teacher recommended it and it's made a massive difference. Fortunately i can push the beads in my maternity pillow down so that part forms almost a solid bolster - don't think a single pillow would do enough.

*Cupcake *- nice cotbed! DH is away this weekend so I'm going round all the nursery shops to get some research done. Just realised there's only 5 weekends before Christmas, and one or both of us is busy for 4 of them!

*Kymied* - yep sometimes it feels like a vibration, other times a tickle, and now more often a full on kick. I think it depends where the baby is.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hmm.. Am I the only one who basically sleeps on my belly?? Ha ha!! Every night I get a terrible pain in the lower right side of my back the only position that eases the pain is on my belly.. Well not completely but mostly belly/half on side if that makes sense.. Once the pain has eased then I can lay on the side fully..


----------



## mitchnorm

Wouldluv - I really dont think I would be comfy on my belly....but I get your half and half - I have been doing that....so lying on lefthand side but rolled over quite alot with right leg out and bent to prevent weight on my belly.

OK....here is the nursery progress so far....it is the smallest room in our house - about 2.5 x 2.5 m - maybe a little less but enough for little one for now and a few years. Sorry my camera doesnt do panoramic shots so difficult to get far enough back to take shots :nope:

The nursing chair will probably come out after first year - it does use alot of space but is soooo comfy and will get alot of use I expect. Not accessories in yet....bought a bright fuchsia pink blackout roller blind at weekend but cant put any gender specific items in room yet - too many people staying between now and baby coming (my secret is still totally 100% intact :happydance:).

At least gives you an idea of final colour selection....planning on colour contrast accessories to bring some boldness to it
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111112-00030.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG-20111112-00035.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20111112-00032.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah!! I have always been a belly sleeper so guess that's why I'm comfortable that way!!

Rooms looking great!! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh yeah....FYI laddies....someone told me to be careful of borders on walls as baby when he/she gets more mobile can peel them off :wacko:. Obviously not those up high but beware of those around dado rail (middle of room) at cot height :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - that looks lovely! I like the colours.
Where did you get your glider chair from? That's definitely something I want, people say they're a must have!


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Mitch - that looks lovely! I like the colours.
> Where did you get your glider chair from? That's definitely something I want, people say they're a must have!

Mine is not actually a glider chair - it more rocks slightly. I got mine with footstool from www.Kiddicare.com for £80 all in.....its really comfy. They had several versions including the proper gilder chair ones - these were a bit more pricey.

BTW Kiddicare is great if you havent found it already :thumbup:


----------



## LaRockera

Hey guys, hope you're all doing great. :thumbup: Gee, this thread moves so fast! 

Say, I'm almost 23 weeks, and I've had cramping (not contractions) throughout the week. Been to maternity triage twice, was sent home both times as they couldn't find anything. Was told it's just stretching pains.

Anyone experiencing the same? Non-regular cramping twice/three times a day maybe?

xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep i've been looking at the kiddicare website for a while, I just tend to look at things sporadically - I need a bit more structure to what i'm looking for and when! Hoping to visit Kiddicare over Christmas as it's not far from the in-laws, so I just need to persuade DH it's a good idea!

This weekend I'm looking for a pram, and furniture with a view of sorting both before Christmas.

LaRockera - I had 2 days and a night last week with cramps on and off all day, and a really bad side pain. The doctor said it was probably stretching and advised paracetamol. I took one and it cleared almost instantly. Either that or constipation related?


----------



## mitchnorm

Kiddicare not so close for us :nope: Peterborough I think. 

oooh maybe I can persuade hubby to pop in on the way back from babymoon this weekend - we are staying further up from there and will have to pretty much pass on way back :haha:.....or maybe a weekend free of baby stuff would be good for us both :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. :hi:
Love the picture of the baby's room. I can't _wait_ to get started on our. DH has quit his second job (for now) to make time to do a few renovations around the house. :). He intends to hand two new doors tonight, we'll see how that goes. :winkwink: 
Read "cotbed" and clicked on the link and realized it was a crib. All along I was reading cotbed and though it was something different entirely :wacko: Oh well, now I know. lol.
LaRock- don't know what to tell you. Hope you feel a-okay again soon. :D


----------



## wondertwins

*Happy Monday!* The start of another new week means we're all that much closer to meeting our little ones. :happydance:

Loo- Looking at houses and thinking of all the great things that can be done with them is a lot of fun. So I love seeing your house hunting pictures, and I adore all the gardens. I've noticed that the houses you've linked to only 1 bathroom!!!!! I guess that must be pretty common? Or is there an additional bathroom that is tucked away somewhere?

Kymied- I agree that moving while pregnant sounds awful. Of course, I'll be doing it too. :( I'm hiring movers to move the furniture and boxes, but I still need to pack the boxes. I was supposed to start over the weekend, but I slept instead. My back has been hurting quite a bit, and I'm so tired all the time. I don't know how this is going to work. :shrug: 

Mitch & Lozza- Another pillow tip for minimizing hip pain: double the pillow up and put it between your thigh (near your lady bits) rather than at your knees. This opens your hips up, and relieves some of the pressure. (Or it has worked for me anyway). I also find that if I lean a little forward or a little backward then it hurts less than if I'm directly on my side. 

Mitch- It looks like the nursery is coming along nicely! Good work.:thumbup:

AFM... I am starting to feel like a total mess. :cry: My back hurts, my belly is sore (from stretching??), and I am finding it harder to breathe. I arch my back to open up room for my lungs to expand but that hurts my back. I round my back to give my back relief, and then I can't breath. Back and forth. Back and forth. I think part of the reason that I'm sleeping so much is so that I can stop thinking about the discomfort for a little while. The scariest part is realizing that I probably have 16 or 17 more weeks of this, and it's only going to get worse. 

It's not all bad though. The babies are kicking a lot, and I love that. Plus, I've discovered that I can find temporary relief by doing prenatal yoga. 

By the way... this morning I felt kick way down low like they were knocking on my lady parts. I had to rush to the bathroom for fear that I might have a peeze without the sneeze! :blush: What is that all about????!!


----------



## mitchnorm

newfielady said:


> Read "cotbed" and clicked on the link and realized it was a crib. All along I was reading cotbed and though it was something different entirely :wacko: Oh well, now I know. lol.

Yeah a cotbed is basically just a cot (or crib I guess) but it converts into a proper bed when the little one is ready....you just take the side bars off and the end piece lowers to create a bed. Should last little one for 3-4 years or so - depending on how big she grows :wacko:


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you to the ladies that responded- I guess it's probably stretching pains or just trapped gas. :shrug:

Speaking of nurseries, I err... have sworn not to be anything before I reach seven months, but could I really resist this:

https://www.mothercare.com/Humphreys-Corner-3-piece-collection-only/dp/B004ZK4GHO?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_1&nodeId=547671031&sr=1-1&qid=1321276428&pf_rd_r=1PTKP1XC570WPHQQVPS1&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=547671031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

They took the price down from £1000 to £550, the cotbed converts into an actual small child's bed, and the wardrobe and dressing table/changer are included in the price. I just opened a baby plan account with the, paid 10% plus an admin fee of £10, and just have to pay everything the way I choose to by our selected delivery time, which is January.

Thought it was a brilliant offer. I went to the store and saw the bed and it was good quality wood and steady too! :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Love that range in Mothercare Rockera :thumbup:

A good deal too...


----------



## LaRockera

mitchnorm said:


> Love that range in Mothercare Rockera :thumbup:
> 
> A good deal too...

Thank you. :flower:

Your nursery looks so warm and cozy, your LO will love being in there. I see you went for white too, I think it's an easier colour. Brown wood is not my cup of tea for a nursery, although I've come across some really nice patterns, so I'm sure they'd make wonderful nurseries too. :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - inlaws are in Leicester, so i think it's about 45 minutes. Probably won't end up going but if i'm desparate to escape...
I've been told about a couple of larger baby places up here which i'd never heard of so off to check those out at the weekend - might not need Kiddicare.

Wondertwins - thanks - my maternity pillow is almost full length so i use the top part as a pillow, then sort of lay the rest of it through my legs so it rests on thighs and calves. I'm amazed at the difference it makes compared to sleeping with your knees together!

1 bathroom over here is pretty standard, unless you have an en-suite attached to a bedroom, or a downstairs toilet (which actually Loo, that latest house has, that's probably really handy, especially when you come to potty training?)


----------



## newfielady

WT's- I think on that last plan there was a half bath on the ground floor. Not sure how common it is over in the uk but here it's pretty much hit or miss. Could have 2 bathroom, could have 1, you never know. lol.
Thanks for the explanation mitch. Here I have a 3-in-1 crib. It's a crib, converts to a toddler bed and a bed later on. :) We still just call it a crib. :wacko:
LaRock- That's a good deal. No wonder you caved. :D I've had everything for the past 3 weeks so you're not alone. :haha: Mine furniture is all white too. :) I was trying out this really glorious glider in the furniture store but it was $800! That's nuts! I have to keep looking lol.


----------



## x-amy-x

Had my anomaly scan and all is good :)

here she is today

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/308807_10150396935388394_532428393_8348785_1980747090_n.jpg

xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Amy - can't see the picture for some reason, but *Congratulations! *Great that all's OK!


----------



## LaRockera

Congrats, Amy! 

Lovely big picture as well!

:happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Fabulous news, Amy, and gorgeous pic!!

Oh, thanks for pointing out the extra 1/2 bathroom. Loo- I think that makes it extra appealing! :thumbup:

LaRockera- Good work finding the great deal on your nursery furniture!! If we were having girls, I think we'd go for white furniture. It's so versatile! Because we're having boys, we're leaning towards black cribs or dark stained wood. It will work better with the bold colors we're planning to use. I can't wait to start buying stuff!!!


----------



## LaRockera

wondertwins said:


> LaRockera- Good work finding the great deal on your nursery furniture!! If we were having girls, I think we'd go for white furniture. It's so versatile! Because we're having boys, we're leaning towards black cribs or dark stained wood. It will work better with the bold colors we're planning to use. I can't wait to start buying stuff!!!

Yep, that definitely makes sense. :thumbup: I like dark wood, and I think Mothercare have this amazing design, although a bit expensive I think. I'll look it up for you if you want.

Going back to study a bit ladies, will be back later (who am I kidding?:haha:).

x


----------



## mitchnorm

Lovely pic Amy.....she looks fab!! :hugs:

Wondertwins - like the idea of the darker stained wood / black for boys.....I went white specifically as the room is quite small and darker wood would have made room look smaller. I am very jealous if each of you have a much larger nursery :nope::winkwink:

I need to get OH to get on with a house extension....mmmm maybe next year


----------



## wondertwins

LaRockera said:


> Yep, that definitely makes sense. :thumbup: I like dark wood, and I think Mothercare have this amazing design, although a bit expensive I think. I'll look it up for you if you want.
> 
> Going back to study a bit ladies, will be back later (who am I kidding?:haha:).
> 
> x

LOL. Are you offering to hunt for baby stuff for other people as a way of procrastinating your studies? :thumbup: I guess I'm not the only one having a hard time focusing on work.


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies I have a huge to do list today but I'm on a roll already. (In between BnB stops of course. :haha:) Even gave the dog a bath. :thumbup: But then again, she loves baths, and being blow dryed by the hair dryer lol. ttyl.

EDIT:
Congrats on a great scan Amy. :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- Our nursery will be a decent size, but if DH has his way, it will be completely full of furniture. He thinks we should should put the extra bed (which is a queen sized) in there along with the cribs and dresser. Personally, I'd like to keep it simple with a small nursery rather than overloading a bigger room.


----------



## mitchnorm

remember when you were studying at school for exams and they were fast approaching and you spent most of your time doing and redoing and perfecting your study timetable?? Making it look good and reworking it....thats what I am doing but work related....baby spreadsheets, maternity plans, timings and working out pay etc :haha:...well it needs doing and I may as well do it on their time:winkwink:

OK I know this came up a while ago but spotted a thread on 2nd tri and wanted to ask what you girls are doing in this regard....I always have a brazilian bikini wax...last one was at 13 weeks (I know!!! ages ago) so I am well overdue....but on this thread they said that it hurts like hell AND grows back in like 2 weeks!!!! I am not going through that every fornight. Also I dont want to shave - too itchy and dont want to walk around scratching my lady bits :haha:...sooooo do I take the plunge (have you all been keeping up...btw I always go to salon too) or do I revert to hair remover creams? Thats safe isnt it? Not as good I know but if I am going to be doing it every 2-3 weeks at least it doesnt hurt!!!

(sorry if TMI but I am away with hubby this weekend and hoping to get some action and want to be tidy)


----------



## wondertwins

Hair remover cremes should be pretty safe -- they're topical. However, in my experience, they don't work very well especially if you're accustomed to the smooth results of waxing. (To me, they're worse than shaving.) The hair is definitely thicker and it does grow faster, but if you've managed to last 13 weeks, then your hair must not grow as fast!! Perhaps you could try it out once at the salon, and if it grows too fast or hurts too badly for your taste, you could stick to keeping the edges cleaned up until after the baby arrives.


----------



## mitchnorm

Right I am definately on the phone for an appointment this week :haha:

Cant even take Ibuprofen to kill the pain beforehand!!! :cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies. 

Had a great weekend with my sister visiting. I had Friday off work so my sister come to my house for the day... we were just relaxing watching movies (got the new Harry Potter to watch). She also noticed an Afgan blanket that I had crocheted back in the winter time... she decided she wanted to learn. So our friday was spent watching harry potter and teaching my sister how to crochet haha. 

We also had a craft store (Michaels) open in our town this weekend, so my mom, sister and I decided to make a trip to the craft store to check it out. We ended up all buying enough wool to create our own afgan blanket (mine is for the baby in yellow, green, blue and purple)... now the three of us are in competition to finish our blanket first (it will help keep us motivated to finish it! haha). So all in all a great weekend, too bad DH had to work, though I doubt he would have been interested in crocheting!

Oh and tomorrow is my gender scan!!!! Can't wait!! :happydance: Can't wait to see if we have :blue::pink: ???


----------



## mitchnorm

5.10pm appointment today :cry::cry::cry::cry:

HELP!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - at least you don't have too much time to think about it!

Joanna - good luck for your scan tomorrow, any gut feel?


----------



## Widger

Well I have one more sleep to go till my scan and can't wait for it to come. I've been having terrible dreams about something going to go wrong, not helped by awful, awful cramps every now and again. In fact, it has been on and off since Saturday now. A dull ache that gets sharp every now and again. It isn't contractions as it doesn't leave, I'm pretty much in pain for most of the day. I am now as we speak. LaRockera - you are not the only one. I'm glad I'll have my scan tomo to give me some piece of mind. Anybody else getting this too? I don't know if it is the same as you LaRockera but he doesn't help when a little windy, eases a little after I've been to the toilet. I'm wondering if baby is kicking my bits inside? I remember when my son used to kick down low and boy oh boy.... you wait for that ladies!

I've got to wait till 5pm though for my scan!!!! How will I cope all day arggghh! Hmmm looking after a toddler should do it. He's on fire at the moment too. Such a cheeky monkey. Glad to have him back after him being so unwell but boy.... it takes it out of you!

Congrats Amy on a fantastic scan
Loo - Love the house, amazing big windows and so much potential!
Mitch - You are so mega organised woman... you put me to shame :haha: spreadsheets and all sorts and a nursery equipped and ready to go
Wtwins - I'm hoping it is just a bad few days and you'll start to feel a little better. I know (and I only have one) that last week I felt so unbelievably uncomfortable and much better this week so hope that happens for you too xx
Joanna - Good luck tomo too. What time is yours?

Oh and Mitch.... nobody is forcing you to go.... you could just let it all hang free :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Mitch, you inspired me to take out my own spreadsheets and do up some numbers. However I don't like the way mine added up. So I added "pass out resumes" to my to do list. Crap. Hopefully I'm in the "feeling great" part of the pregnancy and it'll give me a chance to work part time. :wacko:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good luck today Mitch!

Amy - congrats on the great scan.

Lozza - I really don't know what we're having. DH has said girl right from the start and so have a lot of people. But I think the odds are against us having a girl because there have been only boys born into DH's family for the last 2 generations. I'd love to have a little girl but I'll be happy with either. So I am leaning towards thinking it's a girl but I really have no clue haha. 

Widger - Good luck tomorrow on your scan! Mine is at 1:15, which is I think 6:15 your time... so I don't think i'll be updating anyone until Wednesday morning as I never get onto the computer in the evening (DH hogs it haha). But I will see what I can do.


----------



## crowned

Mitch, I've heard that hair removal creams aren't safe for certain sensitive body parts... unless you buy the bikini-specific ones, maybe?
Ladies, any one else getting regular Braxton Hicks? I've had 3 or 4 a day for the last couple of days... assuming that a tightening and hardening of the uterus with slight discomfort is a Braxton Hicks contraction. Usually lasts about half a minute and then goes away. Please tell me it's normal to have so many this early!


----------



## Widger

Any ideas on gender Joanna? Or like me.... not a clue :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Afternoon ladies

Just got in from town with my mum been to get some cristmas prezzies got oh a
dressin gown 
socks 
slippers 
and ps3 game.

izzy new vests and some vest for new babys £3 cant say no to that


i had to call it a day tho becuse the braxtion hicks stated up again :( so shut my curtings selotaped the letterbox down (mil shout izzyyyy iyaa baby through it when i dont open the door) own falt for living 3 doors down gurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks laddies.....

At least I dont have long to wait....and Widger I definately considered letting it all go...but to be honest, it is as much for me as it is for him. I want to keep certain things up like normal (does that make sense:wacko:)

Joanna and Widger - good luck with scans tomorrow. Are you both finding out? Joanna - I know you are :happydance:

Just a had a big delivery from mamas and papas - maternity clothes. I gave in - sick of having nothing to wear or rotating the same things every few days. Have bought trousers, a maxi skirt, a jumper and 4 casual / clingy tops. All are OK but OMG!!!! They make me look properly pregnant!!!! Big bump accentuation :wacko:. Could have gone for the buying clothes a few sizes bigger but quite like the idea of dressing the bump not hiding it


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Widger said:


> Any ideas on gender Joanna? Or like me.... not a clue :haha:

Really I am not sure either... sometimes I think girl, others I think boy. Only the ultrasound can tell :baby:


----------



## 2nd time

Joannaxoxo said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Had a great weekend with my sister visiting. I had Friday off work so my sister come to my house for the day... we were just relaxing watching movies (got the new Harry Potter to watch). She also noticed an Afgan blanket that I had crocheted back in the winter time... she decided she wanted to learn. So our friday was spent watching harry potter and teaching my sister how to crochet haha.
> 
> We also had a craft store (Michaels) open in our town this weekend, so my mom, sister and I decided to make a trip to the craft store to check it out. We ended up all buying enough wool to create our own afgan blanket (mine is for the baby in yellow, green, blue and purple)... now the three of us are in competition to finish our blanket first (it will help keep us motivated to finish it! haha). So all in all a great weekend, too bad DH had to work, though I doubt he would have been interested in crocheting!
> 
> Oh and tomorrow is my gender scan!!!! Can't wait!! :happydance: Can't wait to see if we have :blue::pink: ???

h will be blue lol with a little willy lol


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> Mitch, I've heard that hair removal creams aren't safe for certain sensitive body parts... unless you buy the bikini-specific ones, maybe?
> Ladies, any one else getting regular Braxton Hicks? I've had 3 or 4 a day for the last couple of days... assuming that a tightening and hardening of the uterus with slight discomfort is a Braxton Hicks contraction. Usually lasts about half a minute and then goes away. Please tell me it's normal to have so many this early!

I haven't had any _but_ I've read they are very common. I wouldn't worry too much. The public health nurse told us false labor (or BH) starts in the front and are irregular. Worry when you get contractions, pain in your back and are constant or in a regular pattern. :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

newfielady said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Mitch, I've heard that hair removal creams aren't safe for certain sensitive body parts... unless you buy the bikini-specific ones, maybe?
> Ladies, any one else getting regular Braxton Hicks? I've had 3 or 4 a day for the last couple of days... assuming that a tightening and hardening of the uterus with slight discomfort is a Braxton Hicks contraction. Usually lasts about half a minute and then goes away. Please tell me it's normal to have so many this early!
> 
> I haven't had any _but_ I've read they are very common. I wouldn't worry too much. The public health nurse told us false labor (or BH) starts in the front and are irregular. Worry when you get contractions, pain in your back and are constant or in a regular pattern. :DClick to expand...


yep all my contrations with izzy were in my back maybe becuse she was back to back but u will tell the diffrence between a bh and a real contration x


----------



## loolindley

Widger, enjoy your scan tomorrow!!!! Can't wait to hear about it, and I'm sure everything will be great :hugs:

Amy, congrats on a great anomoly scan. Bet it was lovely seeing your lo again!

Mitch, I have a was every 4 weeks, but mine just does the edges, and that hurts enough. I think a brazilian would be agony right now!!! Brave woman, but having it tonight at least means you aren't waiting too long!

Lozza, I don't know how far you are away, but Leisters Nursery World in Cheetham Hill is really good for prams. They had loads out, and some really good bargains. Yep that house is so close to the hospital, AND the A6, which is handy to get to Stockport Station quickly for work.

Well I have an appointment to see that house tomorrow, and then an hour later the agent rang me back to say they had just recieved an offer on the house of 'near the asking price'. They are holding off accepting until I have my viewing tomorrow, and there is also someone else looking at it tomorrow. scares me that I will love it (which I think I will), but I don't want to end up in a bidding war, so if we think it is for us, we will have to go in at _at least_ the asking price, and I'll have to move quickly with a decision. I think I will make a best and final offer just so I am not dragged into a battle, though if you really want something its always tempting to try and outbid a rival.

Even at the asking price the house would be a bargain though. :sigh: Please keep everything crossed for us, because I've got a feeling we will want this house!


----------



## x-amy-x

I weighed myself today and ive gained 2lbs on pre pregnancy weight... but i left hospital weighin 9st 10... which means ive gained about 8lbs in 2 weeks :blush: oops haha


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks Loo - Yep Lesters is on my list of places to go on Saturday! Also heard of somewhere near Wigan (Winstanleys) and Warrington near Ikea, plus i'm going to check out that place in Reddish! A busy day.

Good luck with the house!

Amy - I daren't weigh myself! Have just bought a bag of jelly sweets which were reduced from £1.49 to 44p, except they came up as 10p at the till. I managed to hold off going back and buying the stock, but i've pretty much finished the bag already!


----------



## x-amy-x

:lol: It sounds like ive gained a lot ... and it is a lot but at least ive now got what i would call a bump! :happydance:

i go back to work tomorro, so i wont be eating so much in the evenings anymore... maybe it'll slow down. Im not bothered tbh! My baby's doing good :D


----------



## loolindley

The place in Reddish (Babyuk) I would only go to if you were near. It was good, but they obviously specialise in icandy. The others they did were oyster, quinny, a maclaren (I think), and Bill and Ted, but there wasn't a HUGE range like Lesters


----------



## lozza1uk

Ah great, thanks. I tried to call them earlier as their website says they'll be stocking the Mutsy soon, and that's one I want to try and can't find anywhere. They didn't answer so if i can't get through i'll pass. Thanks for saving me the trip!


----------



## loolindley

Ooh, I've seen the musty somewhere. Possibly Leisters. Let me think


----------



## loolindley

HA! Musty!!! I meant Mutsy


----------



## loolindley

Sorry, ignore me. I'm thinking of the Stokke


----------



## mitchnorm

I'm back!!!! Wasnt that bad at all...I wonder if some of the women on here have a lower pain threshold when it comes to waxing anyway and it always hurt pre-pregnancy. I am not saying it didnt hurt a bit but no more than usual....I worked myself into quite a state before hand but at least I gave it a go and will see how long it lasts - dont want to be paying out a fortune every 2 weeks.....5-6 weeks I can deal with. she didnt go as close in as usual but thats fine. In fact, I was so surprised by lack of extreme pain I even went for a quick eye brow wax / tidy up :happydance:

Loo - good luck for the house, everything crossed for you :thumbup:. I have been in a sealed bids / bidding war situation before and it is not nice....hopefully avoided especially if you dont have to wait to get a buyer for yours and can proceed immediately. Make that VERY clear....they dont want people with chains....you may be in a better position :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - Can I just add that everytime you post something on here I want your puppy soooo much....just adorable in your avatar :kiss:


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> Sorry, ignore me. I'm thinking of the Stokke

I don't think we'll stretch to a Stokke! Although I will look at it just in case!

Agree Mitch, sealed bids are a nightmare. We last moved in 2007 and got into loads of sealed bid situations, which we lost, despite having no chain (as we sold and rented for 6 months). You need to know what the house is worth and stick to your guns, and outline everything positive about your situation (e.g. you're pregnant so want to move fast!)

Mitch - impressed with your bravery, I don't have the waxing pain threshold and never have. I'll just have to apologise in advance to the midwife!


----------



## loolindley

It's a good job she is so beautiful because she is the most mischevious puppy going! I've taken to calling her 'Pest' rather than Indy. She does respond to it though :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My puppy is pretty mischevious too Loo... she has taken to chewing the baseboards and we will probably need to replace most of the spots she has chewed... and do some paint touch ups too. We are waiting until she is out of the chewing phase to fix things.. she is 7 months old now.

What is your puppy getting into?


----------



## newfielady

Loo- I left this page open yesterday and my MIL say your avatar and she just about died. She loved him/her. She must've been in a nosey mood because she thinks the internet in the devil. :dohh: We call our dog everything, brownie, moo cow, coco bean, she answers to it all too. Though sometimes she sighs :rofl:
mitch- glad your wax didn't hurt too much. I'll just stick to my own gardening lol.

I bought my secret stork gift today! I couldn't resit. Joanna, be a doll and hook me up with someone with a girl please. It was only there in pink and I couldn't let it go. Plus with almost double the :pink: bumps I figured the odds were good at getting a girl baby to give a present too. :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> I bought my secret stork gift today! I couldn't resit. Joanna, be a doll and hook me up with someone with a girl please. It was only there in pink and I couldn't let it go. Plus with almost double the :pink: bumps I figured the odds were good at getting a girl baby to give a present too. :D

I've made note to make sure you get someone who is having a girl lol.


----------



## citymouse

Well, ladies, I am finally ready to share a bump pic... only my bedroom is too messy, I can't get an angle in the mirror that doesn't show the laundry baskets or unmade bed. So I'll have to relax a little, get my energy up, tidy the room, and then take one. :rofl: 

But I do finally have a real baby bump! I'm so happy about it. And DH really likes it, I can tell! He's all proud of it. :cloud9:


----------



## x-amy-x

Aww :cloud9: mines popped too xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

how about a christmas card sawp???


----------



## wondertwins

LOL, Citymouse!! I keep taking my bump pictures in the bathroom at work. :blush: It's not the most attractive background, but at least I don't have to worry about the laundry in the background. :thumbup:

Mitch- Glad the wax went well. I'm too shy to have it done at the salon. Perhaps I'll become less embarrassed after exposing myself to the doctor so many times.

I can't wait to hear from you ladies tomorrow with your scans! Bring us some blue bumps. :)

AFM... DH just asked me if I'd be willing to go up to Baltimore for Thanksgiving next week so that his sister is not alone. And he did it in a way that I couldn't say no because I'd feel so guilty. It's about a 9 hour drive from here. We leave Wednesday after work and return on Sunday. As much as I want to see my SIL (she's really great), the thought of spending 18 hours in the car over the course of 4 days isn't so fun. :nope:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

loo the house i grew up in if u wanna move 2 liverpool its fab pics dont https://www.entwistlegreen.co.uk/bu...-liverpool,l14-for-gbp-149,950-ref-1233397/do it justice


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all, just read all the posts of the day so i think im uptodate.

mitch, what cot have you got? like the pics.

congrats on the scan - i think it was amy... sorry i have just read loads of pages!

saw the doc this afternoon, got given codene (sp?) and referred to physiotherapy too. fingers crossed i will get an appointment soon! my shoulder is still killing. i have been doing 'caged bear' impressions trying to get comfortable reduce the pain.

just ate a white chocolate cookie and a mince pie! yum


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake - sounds painful...hope the tablets do the job :hugs:

I bought the cotbed from babies r us...sorry cant do a link on my tablet...its called the shoreditch and its still reduced from £199 to £99.99. Really sturdy and easy to put together. It has 3 base height options but the sides do not drop just to let you know :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

looks good mitch - bargain price too. i like the curved ends!


----------



## waula

well hello there laddies...lovely to catch up as always!

amy - i am soooo pleased you had a lovely scan - she looks awesome...bet you are so chuffed!!!

mitch - what an awesome nursery! very impressed... and love the colour on the walls... we've got a smallish space and have gone for white too - very fresh and gender neutral for us "yellow" bumps!!! and hats off to you for the ol' waxing... i keep meaning to go but i can't quite face it...also i can't see it anymore so who knows what state we're in hahaha!

rockera - sorry to hear you're in pain, hope it is just stretching pains...think they must be in a big growth spurt at the minute...i feel bloody huge!

and how did i miss out on the secret stork/santa??!! please can you add me in - i LOVE secret santa so am very up for doing that!! woo hooo!!! also, any excuse for a bit more baby shopping!!!

my parents in law have offered to buy our nursery furniture which is so kind of them - the only issue is that MIL is really superstitious and so wont get it before baby arrives... i know baby will be in our room but i am going to need to get some nesting done in there before then!! and its on offer at the minute and don't want to miss out on it. humph... here it is anyway...https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-fern-white-cottoddler-bed/cbfe02700/type-i/ if you click on the room picture on the left you see whats included - seems a bit of a bargain for £599! we're then going with the mamas and papas jamboree bedding... https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/jamboree-new/6633/ 

right, well someone is sat on/kicking my bladder so i'm off - night night laddies...keep well xxxxx


----------



## citymouse

Grr, I hate that Mamas and Papas site because it redirects the US ladies to the "US" home screen and we can never see your links! Those big meanies!

Where can I get a chicken pot pie for dinner?


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> Grr, I hate that Mamas and Papas site because it redirects the US ladies to the "US" home screen and we can never see your links! Those big meanies!
> 
> Where can I get a chicken pot pie for dinner?

Really C'Mouse? I can see the links just fine.
(Verrah verrah cute by the way :winkwink:)


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, it just drops me on the main screen. I can never see the cute!

DH is picking up my chicken pot pie for me! :headspin:

Now off to do laundry for the third consecutive hour (or at least what feels like it).


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula, that m&p set is lovely.

i love looking at nursery sets!

my plan is to buy a cotbed, and then just an ordinary chest of white drawers to match from ikea. i dont need a wardrobe because the room has a built in cupboard.

i think i am going to wait to order mine and start the decoration after christmas.i am secretly hoping stuff will be in the sale an dif not then i wont have lost anything because mine is full price at the moment anyway.


----------



## loolindley

Happy Tuesday Laddies. Off to the North in about hakf an hour, however, I wanted to ask you all for lots of positive thoughts today please for my house!!! I think I need as much luck as I can muster!

RHCP for me tonight which I am so excited about! If I don't get on before, I will catch up Thurs/Fri.

Have an amazing week! x


----------



## littleANDlost

Happy Tuesday guys! And happy new fruiting day to all those who change.

Guess what!
It's my V Day!!!! Didn't realise how much hitting it would make me relax a little more, especially after losing Lilly at 20 weeks, I think I'm still expecting to be early though none of the doctors seem worried about that but at least now I can worry a tiny bit less.

Positive Vibes coming your way Loo!

Mrs Cupcake - I'm thinking the same as you January Sales!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy V day L&L!!! And happy newfruiting day to others.

Loo - positive vibes coming your way...

Waula - the mamas and papas stuff is lovely, we will look at that but have been warned it comes in loads of pieces (8 boxes for the 3piece set) so your DH needs to be good at flat pack assembly! We were warned by someone who is good which has totally put my DH off as in his words, if matt struggled there's no way I can do it! Have seen they do an assembly service though!

Im in London with work for the next couple of days, hoping I get a seat on the tube again!


----------



## Glowstar

OMG soooo many posts I don't know where to start....so I won't :rofl: :blush:

Not sure if I'm in the secret stork?? hope I am :shrug:

There seems to be a huge surge of pink bumps! I'll have to try and catch up and see who they all are!

Happy new fruiting and V days to the Tuesday ladies :thumbup::hugs:

Hope to have a proper catch up later :winkwink:


----------



## x-amy-x

Happy V-day L&L ... such an important date in medical terms huh? Hope you're keeping well xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Hehe thanks guys! I know it's still very early and lots could still happen but it is a huge milestone for us. 
Only 3 weeks for you Amy! Glad to read your both doing well!


----------



## Widger

The wait is killing me!!! How will I cope till 5pm! Sad isn't it that I'm wishing my life away just so I can see all is ok.

Positive vibes Loo

L&L - Congrats on V Day :yipee: I can imagine that today mean so much! I know how it meant for me getting there with my son and I had 3 1st trimester losses so can't imagine how hard it has been for you to get to this stage.

Amy - You are almost there too :)

Mrs Cupcake - So sorry you are in so much pain. Hope the pills work their magic


----------



## littleANDlost

widger - whats happening at 5pm? sorry i didn't catch up on everything over the weekend and yesterday.


----------



## Widger

My 20 week scan even though I'm nearly 22 weeks arrghhhh


----------



## xdaniellexpx

good look widger

i have my 20 week on friday :D


----------



## wondertwins

Happy newfruiting, Tuesday Laddies!! I've lost track of what fruit I am, but today's my 21 week mark. Woo hooo. :thumbup:

L&L: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY for V day!!! (Amy, yours will be here before you know it!)

Widger: I can't wait to hear all the good news!! I know the waiting is unbearable. :hugs:

Loo- There doesn't seem to be a Positive Vibes Smiley to use for this...but I'm sending you lots of good house mojo!!! Good luck.

AFM.... I had very weird, sexy time dreams last night. :blush: I'm not easily embarrassed by these things, and even I'm to embarrassed to tell you about it. The good news is that I was able to sleep all night long without waking up once, and my back doesn't hurt!!!! I guess sexy time dreams are therapeutic. :thumbup:


----------



## littleANDlost

Good luck widger!! are you still staying team yellow? 

WT - maybe the sexy time dream wore you out!!! I&#8217;m very intrigued as to what it was about now though!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, 

Good luck today Widger, will you be finding out?

Only 5 more hours until my ultrasound, i am definitely finding out as I really have no clue what we are having!! 

Waula and Glowstar - i've added you to the Secret Stork :)

Edit:  We now have 20 people involved in the Secret Stork, pretty good numbers, should be fun!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am so fed up :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Why are you fed up Danielle?


----------



## littleANDlost

good luck for today as well Joanna!! can't wait to hear what you are having!! 

whats up danielle?

My bloody back is killing me and i don't know what to do about it. I have a cushion for my work chair and when i spoke to work about it they said there was nothing more they could do, i cant have a special chair or anything like that :(


----------



## KellyC75

Im not gonna be getting online much now, until we are settled in Australia at least :plane:

I will pop in when I can though...:flower:

Things are crazy & stressful! :wacko:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

eveything oh mainly it not working:cry: bacially i feel like a single parent i need some time out :cry: 

last night for exaple izzy woke up at 1.20 screaming its her teeth i needed a hand he only needed to sit with her for 2 mins while i ran downstairs to get some paracetmol but wud he no because he had work in the moring but its ok for him 2 come in a 3am when he has work:cry:

i want him to cook me tea for a change and clean up not get a shower leave his wet towls on the couch socks up the stairs and clothes eveywere am constaly cleaning up after him! 

am 21 an feel 40 :cry: i dont even brush my hair anymore cant deal with it much longer 

his mum calls down 3-5 times a day if i dont open the door shes shouting thew the letterbox and garenteed eveynight his car pulls up she runs up with a plate of tea for him none for me or izzy after ive told her ive cooked it so it goes stairt in the bin now and i give her a dirty plate back.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Danielle - i'm sorry things are so difficult for you, it's got to be so much harder being pregnant and having a little one, I can't imagine. Have you tried having a serious sit down talk with your OH, tell him how you feel and that you really need some support and help around the house right now. I'm not sure if this will help but it usually works with my DH.


----------



## wondertwins

Kelly- I'm so excited for you!!!! Once you get settled in, please check in with us. Bon Voyage!! :plane:

Danielle- :hugs: If his mother is going to make food for him even though you've already cooked.... I think you should take the food and save it for yourself!! :thumbup:

L&L- I think I was so happy to feel "sexy" in my dream that I knew better than to wake up!! ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive talked till am blue in the face hers his mum now trip number 6 of the day


----------



## lhamil88

danielle- i know the feeling all too well hun ...i spent last night at my mum's house cos i just couldn't face being in the house with OH i thing he's just so selfish at the mo...i was a single mum for around 18 month and since us moving in together i feel like i'm songle again only theres more mess to clean:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

lhamil88 said:


> danielle- i know the feeling all too well hun ...i spent last night at my mum's house cos i just couldn't face being in the house with OH i thing he's just so selfish at the mo...i was a single mum for around 18 month and since us moving in together i feel like i'm songle again only theres more mess to clean:cry:
> 
> :hugs:

i am exactly the same oh was in jail for 14 months got out in june it was so much easer :cry:


----------



## littleANDlost

Good luck with everything Kelly, hope it all goes smoothly! can&#8217;t wait to hear about the move!

Danielle - :( I'm so sorry that things are so hard for you. i know you&#8217;ve said you&#8217;ve spoken to him but have you spoken to his mum and asked her, nicely, to back off?? I&#8217;m only 22 and not even got one yet but get your feeling of feeling 40. We're not married but i am pretty much a housewife who works full time! And since being pregnant everything is so much harder. Thankfully my OH has started to pull his weight a little more but mainly as I think he&#8217;s scared of the pregnant me and my aunty has been amazing and helps out loads. I couldn&#8217;t imagine having a toddler running around already though!
Do you have any family around who could maybe help you out a little, Or if his mum is coming round can you not lean on her a little more, even though I know you probably don&#8217;t want to. Ask to have a nap and for her to have Izzy for you for an hour or so?

WT &#8211; lets hope you have more of these dreams then!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I also find i'm a lot shorter with DH lately too, probably due to hormones. 

Funny story - last night I dragged DH to Walmart to get some Christmas things and because we needed Dog food (big huge bags I don't want to carry). Anyway the whole time we were shopping I have to admit I was being pretty bitchy/bossy... kept arguing with him on why he was picking that item when we could choose the one on sale or a cheaper brand. When we finally got to the car and were putting the bags in the trunk I made another remark and I think the poor guy had had enough... so he gave me the keys, told me to go sit in the car and stop being bossy :growlmad: So I sat in the car and started to cry :cry:... haha, he was completely justified in saying that to me but my poor hormones couldn't take it and I just cried the whole way home, while also laughing at myself... I made the poor guy feel so bad haha.


----------



## littleANDlost

I moan at my OH that i do everything but when he helps out i moan at him for doing it wrong! Poor guys!! OR i moan at him that I&#8217;m only pregnant not dying so can do it myself! talk about mixed messages! I don&#8217;t like to think that I can&#8217;t do it even though sometimes I just can&#8217;t.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

littleANDlost said:


> Good luck with everything Kelly, hope it all goes smoothly! cant wait to hear about the move!
> 
> Danielle - :( I'm so sorry that things are so hard for you. i know youve said youve spoken to him but have you spoken to his mum and asked her, nicely, to back off?? Im only 22 and not even got one yet but get your feeling of feeling 40. We're not married but i am pretty much a housewife who works full time! And since being pregnant everything is so much harder. Thankfully my OH has started to pull his weight a little more but mainly as I think hes scared of the pregnant me and my aunty has been amazing and helps out loads. I couldnt imagine having a toddler running around already though!
> Do you have any family around who could maybe help you out a little, Or if his mum is coming round can you not lean on her a little more, even though I know you probably dont want to. Ask to have a nap and for her to have Izzy for you for an hour or so?
> 
> WT  lets hope you have more of these dreams then!


i would ask her but she has bi polar so it moslty me helping her out and he cant do noting worong all her kids r spoilt lil brats :sleep:


----------



## wondertwins

Joanna- I have to laugh a little at your story. I hate it when I know my hormones are affecting the way I act, but I can't seem to control it. I don't get bitchy, but I do get weepy about every little thing. Poor DH must feel like he's walking on egg shells. He might prefer it if I were bossy. :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oh another point he wont be coming to the scan as he cant get the day off work wich is bollock he can hes having sunday -monday off insted cos hes going out sat night. he said he will go into work after it but ive made plans mums having izzy so we can spend some us time so if he doesnt get the whole day off hes not coming to the scan an i bloody mean it x


----------



## littleANDlost

How old is he Danielle? Sounds a little like he has some growing up to do!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nealy 25 fed up of him not his falt tho the way hes been brought up 

his sister is 27 still lives at home dosent lift a finger mum and dad do eveything for her

his bro stole 500 of us and sold his 1k bike and gambled it away 

him been to jail 

says it all


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, Danielle. Hope he is able to manpower and be there for you. Doesn't it seem like he could at least ask his mom to make enough food for all of you? He could even do it as a compliment--tell her you like her cooking or whatever. Then if you could only figure out what nights he's coming you could have a night off from cooking yourself!

Happy Tuesday, lads... I'm a BANANA! 

DH felt the baby move this morning. She was shifting around or something, definitely more bumps than kicks. Love it!

I'm going to be doing the happy dance all morning, knowing I have leftover pot pie for lunch! :dance:


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> I'm going to be doing the happy dance all morning, knowing I have leftover pot pie for lunch! :dance:

These are the important things in life! :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

Well I was going to say good morning but it seems to be bit of a downer. :( hormones are a wicked thing. Yesterday I was talking about money to DH and when he tried to say something I exploded on him as if he was wrong. :dohh: I apoligized and he didn't hold it against me but needless to say, he changed the topic. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Oh also, 20 people in the secret stork! :happydance: I think this is going to be so neat. :)


----------



## loolindley

Ok, am on my iPhone, but wanted to thank you for all your happy vibes. I've just had a ca from the estate agent and our offer for the do er upper house has been accepted!!!!!!!!!

All being well we should get the keys in 8-10 weeks and be able to do the work needed before the baby comes. 

I am over the flipping moon!!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

omg loo congratulationsssssssssssss


----------



## citymouse

Yay, loo! How exciting! Now you can start planning... this will be the ultimate nesting experience!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats Loo, so happy for you!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Alright ladies, leaving work now... ultrasound appointment in just over an hour!! Will be on later to update!


----------



## crowned

Hooray, Loo! What an exciting time for you - new house AND new baby! So fun!!


----------



## Kel127

:happydance: Yay Loo!

Joanna- Good luck at your ultrasound! Can't wait for an update


----------



## littleANDlost

yaay loo!!! glad it's all worked out. :happydance:

Just got home and taken my 24 week bump picture! i seem to have grown! (and you can see my poking out belly button from the side now :blush:)

have also added a comparison from 18weeks to 24 weeks. scary changes!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0477.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 9









18w 24w.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations Loo, is this the much cheaper house or the third one?

Ace bump L&L


----------



## littleANDlost

can't believe how big i felt at 18 weeks when i look tiny compared to now. bet i think the same thing in another 6 weeks about today's though.


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations Loo - fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!! That was the last house that you sent over which required some cosmetic work etc??:happydance:. Brilliant!!!

Danielle - :hugs:....sorry you are having a hard time :nope:

Good luck in your scans - Widger and Joanna - will log in later to find out news :thumbup:. So excited been a while since we had any news pink and blue news

x


----------



## lozza1uk

Woo hoo Loo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You'll only live 15 minutes from me as well, what a bonus for you!!

Was going to write something else, but dh just rang and interupted so baby brain's forgotten it!


----------



## wondertwins

Great bump, L&L. :thumbup: I was thinking of taking a 21 week pic today... we'll see. Depending on the angle, you can see my outtie belly button poking through my dress a bit. :blush:

Loo- Yippee for good house news.

Widger and Joanna- Can't wait to hear your updates!! Good luck.:kiss:


----------



## kkl12

Congrats Loo!!! That's great news 

L&L- great bump pic! And congrats on reaching 24 weeks :happydance:

Danielle- sorry:hugs: things are hard for you right now. I hope they get better for you very soon. Sounds like his family just adds to your stress which is the last thing you need right now.

Hormones are getting to me too - I was giving DH a hard time all weekend about getting the computer desk cleaned out because I would like to start working on the baby's room. I think it's a little overwhelming for him because the spare bedroom is full of his office things and I think he looks at it like only his belongings are being packed up to make room for the baby. I felt really bad about it later...:dohh:

Anyone else noticing any swelling yet? My rings have been feeling tight on my fingers the past few days. I don't usually have this problem, just hoping it's normal...:shrug:


----------



## Widger

So I'm back and all great. Thanks for all your support today girls. The woman spent so long over the heart my heart was pounding but just because it was a new machine.

Anyway, I am still team :yellow: sorry for the girls that want to know if boys numbers will be up :)

So what do you think? Another :blue: or a :pink: bundle this time?

Oh and FT, I changed my avatar pic to remind you of my baby's long legs from 12 week scan. Was over average today too.

Congrats Loo!! Delighted for you. Such a lovely house.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0308.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 15


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Widger! I'll guess boy just because we need more boys! 

There's so much I want to try to get done today, and I know I'll hardly get to any of it. Oh well!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Baby is all healthy and was kicking up a storm for the lady doing the ultrasound. I will post a picture tomorrow when I get to work.

I won't tease you all.... WE ARE HAVING A :blue:!!!!!

So excited, baby was looking nice and healthy and moving lots. He gave us a very good shot of his bits lol, so it's pretty certainly a boy lol. He was lying in sort of a circle with his feet over his head haha, so cute! DH is really happy and excited, even though he was hoping for a girl. The first thing he said when we left the hospital was "Now I have a little computer gaming buddy" haha. So we are now a little closer to evening up the baby numbers lol.


----------



## newfielady

Congrats on the house Loo. :happydance:
Congrats on the good scan and the boy Joanna.
Widger, I think :blue: Congrats on the great scan.
I think there was something else but I can't be sure. Great bump L&L! :thumbup: Trying to wrap up DH surprise Christmas gifts now before he gets home. :D


----------



## Widger

:yipee: Joanna on a baby boy.... they really are so amazing. Love my baby boy.

You really think boy girls? I was looking at pic thinking girl?Hmmm now I wish I'd found out :rofl:


----------



## Kel127

Joanna- :happydance: Congrats on your baby boy! I agree with Widger, they are amazing. I love my little man so much.
Widger- I'm guessing :pink: for you this time!!! Lovely scan pic


----------



## lozza1uk

Hooray Joanna for narrowing the boy/girl divide!

And congrats Widger on a great scan, lovely clear photo!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats on the boy bump joanna and widger, i also think boy.... no particular reason though! lol

congrats on the house loo! its so exciting!

back is a little better today, i have to say i was very excited to pick up my prescription today and not have to pay!! i have never had free prescriptions before! lol


----------



## citymouse

Ha ha, Widger, I only guessed boy because I think we need to even the numbers. Stay strong! If FT can live without knowing, surely you can make it. ;)

Yay, Joanna! Congratulations!


----------



## mitchnorm

Wooop..congrats Widger on the great scan...and Joanna on the blue bump :happydance:

I still cant believe i am having a baby girl.....so excited.

A girl at work is 3 weeks ahead of me and planning to only start mat leave when see goes into labour :wacko:...though she (and i) can work from home running up to it so rather save up time off til after......dont think she can afford too much time off. I am wondering whether to push it nearer to date i am due. Whats everyone else doing? Espec uk ladis with same mat allowance


----------



## xdaniellexpx

looks like its over for me an oh:cry: but i dont feel to bad he gone down to his mum for some erm space ha he can fek off

has anyone got a blackberry be intrested in changing pins :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mitch - im only entitled to statutory minimum.

i am planning on stopping work one week before but that will be annual leave. i plan on starting my official maternity leave the week im due so on the monday and i think im technically due on the tuesday or wednesday.

if baby comes earlier then maternity will have to start earlier and if baby is late then ill have some rest.

i want to minimise by time away from the office and want to have 6 months off.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks cupcake.....i only get statutory too. Think i may take 2 weeks annual leave before due date then mat.....going to take rest of year off..can cover it with annual leave and bank hols paid back.

Hey i was contacted today by our headquarters in US about a job opportunity...probably over there. What with my new job offer when 6 weeks pregnant and this...it seems my timing well and truly sucks :haha:. I actually turned down a position there 4 years ago....unusual to get approached again....maybe it will be 3rd time lucky in another 4 years :nope:. Anyway have a call with them tomorrw to find out details and tell them(they dont know i am pregnant)....cant hurt. Best to tell over phone and not e-mail - dont want to scupper my future career chances. Bit gutted to be honest :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Danielle - sorry to hear that....hope you work things out :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

HELLOW *LADDIES* :rofl:

Im so sorry im not about at the mo; ... OH and i are having a great week off and started painting the nursery today :dance: i will take progress pics and then post them on here soon :) 

Joanna - congrats on :blue: and for a successful scan! :dance:

Widger - congrats on a healthy :yellow: scan :) .... i too think your carrying a boy..... 

Danielle - im sorry your having such a horrible time hun :( have you got any chocolate stored away??? :hugs:

Mitch - how is the nursery coming along? any new pics?

sorry if ive missed anything important :( its weird not being on here every day..... :rofl: ....


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - pics so far on page 1132....no accessories and bits and bobs yet...but painting finished :happydance:

Enjoy the rest of your week:winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - that looks lush! We are still doing cream on top, wooden dado and then a ''truffle'' colour on bottom :)

and we like the nursery collection called 'Bunny and Ted' at NEXT so think were getting the curtains and lamp shade of that :)

we can then brighten the room with oyster pinks if its a girl or soft greens or blues if a boy :dance:

SO EXCITED :)


----------



## pristock230

Hey everyone, I have been reading and running lately! Work has been so crazy

Joanna - congrats on your Blue Bump! So exciting

Loo - Congrats on the house, it's great news too you will get in there fairly quickly

Danielle - I am sorry about you and OH, keep your head up! We are here to listen

Sorry for anyone I have missed, I didn't keep track, sorry! 

PS - Everyone tells me I have popped so I will upload a pic tomorrow when I am 22 weeks!


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome to team BLUE Joanna!!! :happydance::thumbup:

Widger - I guess girl.....not sure why but the head shape looks more girly to me :shrug: cute pic :kiss:

Danielle - sorry your having probs....hope you can work it out :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats on the great scans, Widger and Joanna! :yellow::blue: 

FT- I can't wait to see nursery pics!

Danielle- :hugs: :hugs:

I'm headed to meet DH at our new house to do a walk through. Then we're off for pizza. :thumbup: Moving day is going to be here so fast. I really need to do more packing!

Have a lovely evening, Laddies! :kiss:


----------



## emera35

Hi ladies!

Danielle - :hugs: to you hun! Hope things resolve themselves however is best for you :hugs: xx

Widger - Glad the scan went well! I'm going with :pink: for you this time! :winkwink:

Joanna - Congrats and yay for a :blue: :dance: I love love love having a little boy, and OH is also excited about having a gaming buddy in a couple of years :haha:

Loo - Big congrats on the house! Hope everything goes smoothly so you can get the work done good and quickly :thumbup:

Just been chilling today here. OH took Roh to the zoo and they had a lovely time :)

Bit nervous as i have my appointment tomorrow to talk about steroids for the baby's lungs. I'm hoping they will decide things are ok, and that they will wait a couple of weeks to re-assess the situation. I've not been feeling too bad, i've had a few bouts of contractions, but not so severe, and loads of Braxton Hicks, which keep freaking me out, until i calm down and concentrate and realise they aren't the real deal :dohh: Reaching 24 weeks has helped me feel slightly more relaxed, knowing that they will now fight for the baby if she comes early, but i still have a goal in my head of 32 weeks. Thats when i was born! :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Sorry to hear about your OH, Danielle!

Ooh, Mitch, would you move to the US? I imagine it would be a culture shock. Amazing how different our countries are despite our shared language.


----------



## loolindley

Joanna. Congrats on your baby girl!

Widger, congrats on your yellow bump. I think a girl, but only a guess!

Danielle. I'm so sorry to hear about your oh. This is a tough enough time for you without this sh!t to deal with. I'm so sorry. Xxxx

Thank you all for your congratulations. I am so happy. Taking oh there tomorrow so he can see what I have bought!!! He was working today  msCrow it was the house priced at £175000 so a proper bargain. We need to spend about 25K on it, but it will still be a lot of house for the money. 

Lozza, we will practically be neighbours!! What are you doing in January? I have an entire house that needs its wallpaper stripping! That's what neighbours do, isn't it??? :rofl:

Right. I'm knackered after my gig. We had a private box at the side of stage as my friend works for a children's charity so was nice to have space and a toilet!!!


----------



## kymied

Last night my husband's civil war reenactment group was hired to play at a football game (American) and we went so he could fire muskets and a cannon. The little dude was obviously shocked by the noise because I felt all sorts of vibration and tightness. Gotta get him used to it now right? :)

The hardwood floors got refinished and they're BEAUTIFUL! I didn't know the wood looked so good under all the crap the previous owner got all over them. I'm at my mom's now so I don't have to inhale the polyurethane. And she gave me early Christmas presents! Maternity jeans, a sweater and a cardigan! I now have four pairs of pants I can wear! 

This morning I was grabbing my stuff to pack for my mom's I grabbed my maternity pillow, which my husband has been making fun of as it takes up so much space. He was still asleep and I had to pull it out from between HIS legs. He makes fun of it but he was all snuggled up on it too! Maternity pillow big enough for two!

In the processes of moving stuff for the floors I started to picture how stuff will go for the nursery and den/office (instead of two unused bed rooms). This is really exciting to me. My husband is still a bit overwhelmed by what needs to be done but happy that I'm starting to picture it and get excited. He wants to paint the room blue. I kinda want green. Blue is just too traditional for little boys.

I had a dream that I had the baby in my house, squatting on our staircase. It was supposed to be a boy but it was a girl and we were all confused about that. My husband also had a baby the same day, his was supposed to be a girl and it was. We commented how cool it was that they had the same birthday and that they were born in 11/11 and how cool that was. And they ran around the house naked. Yep, running right after birth. And giggling. Are they considered twins if I have his baby and he has mine?

Tomorrow is my recheck scan! At least we'll get a double check to make sure he's still a dude.


----------



## emera35

Total nightmare. Been in a+e with roh since midnight they are keeping him in they think his bowel might have turned inside itself. He's so poorly :( I'm being so useless and just cryng, crap mum :cry:


----------



## lauraclili

Emera! I hope Roh is ok soon - he's in the best place as the Doctors will be able to put him right. I know it must be so hard to see him ill but you ARE NOT A CRAP MUM! It must just be so overwhelming. I know it probably doesn't help but I'm sending you some :hugs: and a speedy recovery fairy for Roh :dust: 

xx


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no, Emera! I'm sorry Roh isn't feeling well. Of course you're upset, that's what happens to mothers when their little ones aren't well. :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, fingers crossed all the surveys go well as it is a lovely house. I do like that it has all the cornicing and picture rails still, please don't rip those out. The other cheaper one was very nice and modern but had less character. The kitchen is the same size as ours (2 up 2 down) which we comfortably use as a dining kitchen. It's tempting to knock your kitchen into the dining room but I wouldn't. When a small person is doing homework they will have a dining room and a table from which to swing their legs under when they're thinking in peace and quiet. Same with the separate loo, stick in a little sink as it'll be invaluable on its own rather than knocked through. Fingers crossed the rest goes well....:kiss:

Kymied, looks like we've both been sorting our houses out at the same time :thumbup: Our downstairs reflooring project is mostly finished now, I outdid myself (ouch :dohh:) on Sunday reconstructing the living room but it's finally looking like a good space, all the music and books are down there and the room is still mahoozive. The kitchen finally looks finished (we put in a pine kitchen in there 3 years ago and it only just got the kickboards on) with its new floor. It means we can start thinking seriously about redoing the second bedroom. Just need to get rid of about 200 spare books we can't fit anywhere else.....:blush:

Emera, thinking of you and Roh, please don't beat yourself up about this, it's something beyond your control and that is the really difficult thing. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - how awful and YOU ARE NOT A CRAP MUM!! you are doing what any Mother would do...be upset and worried!!!! Hope Roh get's better soon :hugs:

Yay - I'm a Banana :happydance: Baby Glowie was SUPER active yesterday :kiss:


----------



## littleANDlost

Emera - i hope Roh's doing better. Donlt be so hard on yourself anyone in your place would be exactly the same! Thinking of you!

Danielle - Sorry things have turned out so bad with your OH :( :hugs:

Congrats on the cans widger and Joanna and on being :yellow: and :blue: :) 

FT hope your having a good week off with hubby!!

Mitch, my mat leave starts 2 weeks before I'm due but i'm taking all my annual leave (5 weeks) before hand so actualy leave middle of january! My work is quite full on and i have to see alot of people everyday who aren't always the nicest people. It can be quite stressfull and i don't think i'd cope to near the time. 

as for me i have serious back pains :( looked it all up and it just seems like normal back pain that being pregnant had made worse but it kept me up all bloody night. and sitting in my chair at work is killing me. Any ideas on what i can do to help it? already sitting with a pillow behind my back and sleeping with on propping up mr belly and between my legs :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera - Hope Roh's OK, as everyone's said, it's not your fault!:hugs:

L&L - not much more annoying than back pain, other than a hot water bottle on your back I've no helpful suggestion. Doctor & physio?:nope:

Danielle - hope everything works out OK. :hugs:

Kymied - enjoy your scan today!:thumbup:

Loo - Of course, i love stripping wallpaper. Shall I meet you there?:dohh: 

Baby's had a really quiet couple of days so i'm hoping for a burst of activity at some point today. Tried orange juice this morning but no reaction. I get the occasional kick to remind me he's still there but i want a full on kicking session!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thanks for all ur support ladies hope it works 2 hes back home in work at the min thank god

emma roh will be fine hes in the best hands xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Lozza, i know it's naughty but try some coke! just a little! lol that might wake LO up! 
I have midwife app next week so will bring it up with her and see what she says. I read somewhere that swiming can help as well so may have to start that up again (i did only go once the last time though opps)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i dont see my midwife till the 12th of january now :(


----------



## littleANDlost

i think my midwife appointments are bloody pointless to be fair! she doesn;t have a clue what she is doing and I'm only ever in there 10 minuets. hopefully will get to hear heartbeat again but not sure what actualy happens at this one. from what i hear it will be the same as 16 week one. :shrug: 
can you not call them up danielle and ask if they can bring it forard a little bit?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

they wont cos its my 2nd the dont c u asmuch :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

just made a crispy baconbutty with brown sauce ooo it tasty x


----------



## littleANDlost

:( well atleast you have something to look forward to after christmas! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i love ur tat


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies not sure if anyone is around - Im looking for some advice.
I had a urine infection 3 weeks ago - a week of trimethoprim did the job but over the last two days i have had serious lower abdomenal pain, frequent passing of urine and pass on passing - i dont like distrubing my midwife with pointless calls and though drinking plenty would help. Also under a lot of stress due to lossing a close family last week and put it down to that at first. 

To top it all off im getting worried about babies movements - i started to feel her two weeks ago and strong but last 3 days have been faint and not as often 

Do you think it best to call my GP or Midwife - i dont want them thinking im a crazy first time mum 

thanks L x


----------



## littleANDlost

Vitfawifetobe - No one will think your crazy to call them. It sounds like to me that your still suffering from a UTI and the antibiotics may not have completely cleared it. I wouldn&#8217;t worry about your baby not moving though. I&#8217;m not sure how far gone you are but i don't always feel baby moving around to much and can go a day or two with only a few prods still. I would try to see someone about the pain though in case it is still a UTI creeping about and you need to try some new antibiotics. Never feel worried about bothering the midwife or doctors though. it&#8217;s what they are there for!


----------



## littleANDlost

ALSO LADIES, Not sure what car seats everyone is planning on getting but i know most travel system prams fit the maxicosi and right now John Lewis have the Maxi-Cosi CabrioFix Infant Carrier at £100 from £150!! just thought i would share!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got the maxi cosy from izzy just needs a wash :D


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> ALSO LADIES, Not sure what car seats everyone is planning on getting but i know most travel system prams fit the maxicosi and right now John Lewis have the Maxi-Cosi CabrioFix Infant Carrier at £100 from £150!! just thought i would share!

BRilliant L&L, thank you!!:happydance: 
Not picked a pram yet but wanted one that was compatabible with maxi-cosi as i've decided they're one of the safest, so i think i'll buy it and sort the pram after. Being John Lewis I can probably always take it back in the next few weeks!


----------



## littleANDlost

bargin right!!! i have a mothercare voucher and mothercare have said that they price match so will be popping in there to try and get theres at £100 to use the voucher!!! not sure if they will though. worth a try! 
We haven;t got a pram either but al lthe ones we've looked at fit the maxicosi!


----------



## newfielady

> Loo - Of course, i love stripping wallpaper. Shall I meet you there?

Great to hear Lozza. When I start the baby's room there's a layer of _painted over wallpaper_ (oh yeah, you heard that right, er well read it right) that needs to come down. You girls can scoot right over to Newfoundland and give me a hand too. :rofl:
Danielle- sorry to hear about your OH troubles. Hopefully things will work out alright. :hugs:
It weird with FT not being here so often :rofl:
vita- I just finished up my anti-biotics for a severe water infection so I'm planning on going back this week to get my water re tested and make sure it's gone. I _do not_ need that to come back.
Feel's like I missed Someone. Sorry if I did, you know, baby brain. :shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

anoo ft were r uuuuu


----------



## lozza1uk

Newfie - don't tell me my sarcasm didn't come across?!! Loo better recruit someone else...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Emera - I hope your lo is ok, and don't think of yourself as a crap mum, i'm sure every mum feels aweful and worried when their child gets sick. I hope he gets better soon!

So as promised, here is a picture of my little boy... I hope the picture isn't sideways. Oh and I just noticed, I'm a banana today :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20 week + 6 days.JPG
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wondertwins

kymied said:


> I had a dream that I had the baby in my house, squatting on our staircase. It was supposed to be a boy but it was a girl and we were all confused about that. My husband also had a baby the same day, his was supposed to be a girl and it was. We commented how cool it was that they had the same birthday and that they were born in 11/11 and how cool that was. And they ran around the house naked. Yep, running right after birth. And giggling. Are they considered twins if I have his baby and he has mine?

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Kymied- If you can figure out a way for my DH to birth one of these little suckers, I will be very grateful. ;) :thumbup:

Emera- Oh no! Hugs to little Roh. :hugs: He's a lucky little guy to have you as a mum.

Newfie- Ugh. There is NOTHING worse than taking down wallpaper that has been painted over. I think you should just add more paint! :thumbup:

Vita- Sorry you're having a rough time. I am the same way about not wanting to call the doctor's office. I hate feeling like I'm being a pest. However, in light of the fact that you're getting over a UTI, I am sure they'll be happy to know what's going on. It's probably nothing, but it won't hurt to make a quick call. I agree that you shouldn't worry about the movement. Our babies are all still small... so we can't always feel every movement. 

AFM... I'm committed to getting some real work done today! A woman who works in a neighboring department just had her baby (unexpectedly) at 31 weeks. She's doing fine, and her baby is doing great considering that she's 9 weeks early. (Baby girl is 4.9 lbs at 31 weeks!!!) However, it was so unexpected for my co-worker that she has done nothing to get her work affairs in order. It was a reminder to me that I don't want to leave a mess all over my desk when the boys are born, and I need to be prepared for the unexpected. So, if I can just clear 2 of the 8000 stacks of paper, I'll consider my day a success. :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Joannaxoxo said:


> Emera - I hope your lo is ok, and don't think of yourself as a crap mum, i'm sure every mum feels aweful and worried when their child gets sick. I hope he gets better soon!
> 
> So as promised, here is a picture of my little boy... I hope the picture isn't sideways. Oh and I just noticed, I'm a banana today :thumbup:

We're both having boys and due the same day :winkwink::hugs::hugs:

How cute is his profile!! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## kymied

WT - If I understood my dream then I would certainly let you know how it worked out that way. My boss told me that it's not too early to file for FMLA and disability so yesterday I started that process. It seems like so far away (though I know it will fly by). I'm just worried that the baby will come early and I'll be far away from home. I wish we could start leave early like the UK ladies, but starting early means less time with the baby.

Emera - You're being a good mom by being there for him and caring enough.

Lozza - No wallpaper to strip at my house, only drywall, sanding and painting! You're welcome to join in!

Best of luck to all of you moving or dealing with hard issues. I hope that good times will come quickly.

My mom's internet is so spotty I have to refresh the connection very minute or two.

One hour until my appointment (weigh in and belly check) and two until my scan! I'm happy that I can show the nurse that I finally put on weight and got a baby belly. I have to go to this scan alone because my hubby's boss scheduled a really important meeting at the time of the scan. I'll see if they can give us extra pictures for him.


----------



## newfielady

lozza1uk - oh drat. Now who will I get to help me. :shrug: :rofl::rofl:
WT's- that's not a half bad idea except my OCD will keep me up at night _knowing_ there is painted over, paint over wallpaper in that room. :haha:
Love your pic Joanna. :thumbup: It's nice and clear.

Emera- hope Roh is feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

kymied said:


> My boss told me that it's not too early to file for FMLA and disability so yesterday I started that process. It seems like so far away (though I know it will fly by). I'm just worried that the baby will come early and I'll be far away from home. I wish we could start leave early like the UK ladies, but starting early means less time with the baby.

I wish we had better maternity benefits here too. :( Not that this will come up for any of us US ladies, but here is one thing to keep at the back of your mind when dealing with FMLA and maternity benefits:

FMLA entitles you to 12 weeks of leave to care for and bond with a new baby. ADA entitles employees to "reasonable accommodations" of a disability. New amendments to the ADA make it clear that the Department of Labor will require employers to allow their employees to take additional unpaid leave as an accommodation (above and beyond the 12 weeks of FMLA) if the circumstances warrant it. The law does not consider pregnancy a disability. However, pregnancy complications are. Thus, if you are put on bed rest _before _your baby is born, the ADA protections should help you make the case for getting the time off before and still having 12 weeks after baby is born too. (I'm an employment lawyer that deals with this issue often for my job). It might take some work (and it would require a note from your doctor), plus the time will only be paid if you have enough sick leave or annual leave to cover it. However, it is comforting to me to know that I'll get to enjoy all 12 weeks of bonding after the twins are born even if I get stuck on bed rest for a long time before they arrive.

Good luck on your scan!

Newfie- You'll be amazed at how having a baby decreases your OCD. You'll be so tired and so in love that you don't even notice. :thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glowstar said:


> We're both having boys and due the same day :winkwink::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How cute is his profile!! :kiss::kiss:

Glowstar, did your due date change, I thought you were a couple days ahead of me? lol. But it's so cool that we are both having boys and due at the same time! Wonder what date we will actually have our little boys?


----------



## citymouse

Littleandlost, where in your back is the pain? I've been really feeling it in my sacrum (down around the base of my spine/tailbone) and I have a great stretch for that, if you need it!


----------



## lozza1uk

Joanna - lovely photo! 

Kymied (and others) - don't get the wrong idea, I am the world's worst DIYer! It took us 3 hours to hang 4 strips of wallpaper, and around 3 months to sort our 2 reception rooms. Only the March deadline eventually spurred us into action and from now on i'll be paying someone else to do any work!!


----------



## wondertwins

Okay.... I know I *said* I was going to get a bunch of work done, but now I'm so sad I can't focus. 

Some friends of mine met their new baby girl last week. (Through adoption). They were with baby girl from the beginning -- in the hospital from the moment she was born. They named her and were able to take her from the hospital. They've spent the past 5 days loving her, feeding her, taking pictures of her, staying up with her, bonding and spending every second of the day/night with their new baby. This morning, they received the dreaded call that the birth mother changed her mind (or rather the birth mother's mother changed her mind). I know this is a tough situation for all parties, so I cast no judgment. All I know is that my heart is very sad for my friends. :(


----------



## citymouse

Oh, wondertwins, that's so awful! What a true nightmare!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins - that's heartbreaking.:hugs:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies - i phoned the doctor they prescriped me abx over the phone - so i walked up to collect them bad idea - was sick three times coming home, dizzy and jelly legs - hubby went mad and told me to phone my midwife - the conversation went like - that normal for a urine infection and then went to speak to the sister whom i could hear say 'if she is that ill tell her to go to triage ' we dont have doctors here'

Im fuming ive went to bed got plenty of fluid and staying here til hubby comes home - im a nurse so i know what pain i should and shouldnt be in - so much for them being there whenever

thanks ladies for the advice my gp seemed nice and i have my own midwife on monday to which i will be letting her know im not happy with this reaction to a first time scared mum

Sorry for the rant ladies - if the pain doesnt get better i will phone triage - taking some painkillers so hopefully it will settle a bit


----------



## newfielady

Oh WT's that's heartbreaking. Like you said, I don't judge, it can't be easy on anyone. I just can't imagine having a baby for 5 days and thinking of her as ours and then someone just taking her. :cry:


----------



## wondertwins

vitfawifetobe said:


> Sorry for the rant ladies - if the pain doesnt get better i will phone triage - taking some painkillers so hopefully it will settle a bit

Rants are what we're here for. :flower: I can't believe they were so rude!


----------



## citymouse

Vitfa, take it easy! I hope the antibiotics have you feeling better soon!

Amazing how callous some health care people can be. You'd think they'd have some concept that even though they may see certain things every day, it's all new to the patient!


----------



## mitchnorm

Afternoon all.....

WT - terrible news for your friends :cry:

Emera - :hugs: for roh....hope he feels better soon. You are not a crap mum!!!!

Vita - glad you got through to surgery...sounds a right nightmare but hopefully should be all fixed soon...take it easy :hugs:

Lozza - disappointed in your lack of diy skills!!!! :winkwink:. I am the same....i would pay someone else too if i could.

Hows is everyone else??? 

I spoke to the US boss this afternoon and someone is leaving in US team and wanted to understand whether it was something i would be interested in...obviously i turned it down and was honest with him...he knows me fairly well. I explained that i was very much career focused and if it wasnt for the pregnancy, it would be the route i want to go...however for the next year, i cannot consider. He said thats fine and to give him a call when i am back to work after mat leave.

Citymouse - i turned down a similar position 3-4 years ago when i had only just met my hubby and ddnt want to relocate and too early for 'us'. Office is in Orange County....Brea. maybe one day :shrug:

All the career opportunities are coming my way this pregnancy and i am having to turn them all down....feel a bit emotional and sad about that....like a part of my life is over for now :cry:.....but i know a new one is starting ....but will i like that better?????:shrug:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Mitch, Orange County is very close to me! If you ever move there we will have to meet up.

I know what you mean about career. I actually made a decision about 8 years ago that I wouldn't try really hard to get to the top because I knew I'd have to give it up at some point (which was just as well, because I didn't want to be at the top of what I was doing back then). Then I switched to a freelance life and I find that I'm basically going to be a working mom anyway, though I can make my own schedule. I'm worried I'll get overwhelmed with deadlines. Long-term deadlines are no problem but there are times when I have two weeks to turn something around and I'm working 12 hours a day. 

I guess I'll just have to make it clear that I can't do that anymore! Part of me doesn't care. I think I could give up my job for a couple of years without feeling a pang.


----------



## waula

hey laddies, hope you are well...

emera - hugs to you and roh - hope he's doing better...
vita - i've had similar experiences to you and am really disappointed with the system so far; i think we're all aware of not wasting time/being the stereotypical nervous first timers and i think it makes us leave things so that we don't "bother" the midwife which can end up really serious - i'll never forget being told we were just being paranoid first timers when i was admitted to hospital with bleeding at 3am when i was 16 weeks... humph...

mitch and city mouse - i know where you're coming from re: careers - i work in a hugely male dominated profession and have had to physically slog it from day one to get somewhere and now i feel like i'm hugely sidelined by my team...bit sad but my clients still appreciate me and want me back afterwards so that's the important bit... i just wish it was a bit easier to do both you know...be a mum and have a satisfying career - it seems such a choice to make and although i'd choose to be a mum every time, i feel like i've been at uni for 5 yrs and slogged it for 5 yrs and am scared about giving it up and having to start at the bottom again...

mitch - was it you asking about maternity the other day?? my plans keep changing, because of the physical nature of the job i'm going to take at least a month off so start mid feb and take 4 weeks of annual leave but i had another manic day today with no breaks/lunch and just wonder if it would be more sensible to use my annual leave up from Jan 9 to feb 13th then start mat leave then, so one month before due date... AND ITS ONLY 7 WEEKS AWAY EEEEEK!!!!

i think i will want at least til christmas 2012 off and will accrue 5 weeks annual leave...i will be sad to lose the regular contact with my clients but i do think that priorities will change come march and these worries will (hopefully) seem silly then.

keep well laddies...and by the way anyone else grown a ridiculously huge belly bump??? i have such bad rib pain - WT how are you coping with two of them in there??!! i may treat you all to bump shots later...we're off out for a curry now xxxxx


----------



## kymied

The scan went great! The little guy is amazing and GROWING! Last month my uterus was just below my belly button, now it's FOUR inches above it. That's half way to my boobs! No wonder my clothes don't fit! I could see him flex and unflex his hands and open and close his mouth. And he's so stinking cute!

Vit - I hope you feel better soon. Hopefully you will get more personal service next time. I'm really happy that I went with a smaller practice, they're all super nice there and are quick to return phone calls and answer questions. They have one nurse who's entire job is to take histories and offer advise to nervous mothers.

WT - Is there like a trial period where the mother can legally take the baby back? What if she decides a month from now she doesn't want the baby? A baby is not a split minute decision. She had nine months to decide and she chose after the baby was in a new home? I understand that has to be a terribly hard decision to make but the time she decided made it utterly heartbreaking for this loving couple. Send some love your friend's way from us.


----------



## mitchnorm

Kymied - glad the scan went well....wish i was having another...cant believe we dont get to see our little ones again now til they are born :wacko:

Thanks citymouse and waula.....glad others feel the same. I feel guilty about a break in my career and wonder whether i will ever want to go back as i havent enjoyed my job for a while....i was desperate for the niext move and new challenge....and then she got pregnant :haha: Not quite the plan i was expecting but i am :cloud9:. I suppose none of us are going to know how we feel about being off work....some for so long...and wther we may want to go back earlier...you never know. I think my boss thinks that i am so career driven that i will not want to take pretty much 10 months off and will end up coming back early.

Citymouse - what do you do jobwise thats freelance? Nothing in my area of work typically lends itself to that


----------



## waula

oooh exciting scan Kym!!! how about a bump shot??! saw one of my clients wife today who is due mid-april and she has a very flat belly...ah well serves me right for pigging out!!!! xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Kymid - glad the scan went well... I found it so amazing to see the baby's hands moving and fingers wiggling! What's even more amazing is that those little movements we can't even feel happening! Soooo cute!!!


----------



## citymouse

Waula, I wonder if there's a way to keep in touch with your clients... not sure what your business is, but maybe a monthly e-newsletter? With no mention of the baby, of course. But just a few points that are relevant to your industry or business with them?

Just a thought. 

Right now I'm thinking I'll take a month off and then start working again part-time, with a babysitter at the house. I have a major work "event" in mid-May--not something I have to go anywhere for, but definitely something I need to be prepared to spend a little time on. Boo! I thought it was going to be June but it got moved up.


----------



## waula

right laddies....here's my current baby bump with a comparison pic from 20 weeks... wowzers. where is it all going to fit??! xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo23+2sideA.JPG
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 6









photo20+3side.JPG
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Joannaxoxo

WOW Waula! That baby of yours is really growing lately! I thought mine had a growth spurt between 18-20 weeks but it just seems to keep growing at the same fast pace... wonder if mine look like your bump in a few weeks time. You look great!!


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- Sexy bump you got there, laddie! I am with you on the matter of rib pain! I have no idea where they're going to fit before this is all done???!?!? Here's my 21+1 bump pic from today. (I'm not so daring as to show my bare belly!!) 

Kymied- Congratulations on the good scan!!! I knew it would go well. :hugs: As for the adoption question... they were supposed to sign the papers today. I'm so sad for them. 

Mitch/Waula/C'Mouse- You'll all be fine in your careers! I have faith! There may be a few bumps along the way, but I'm a firm believer that I'm a better lawyer and employee BECAUSE I'm also a mother. Motherhood gives us an empathy and compassion that the men never really know. Plus, we're much better at multi-tasking by virtue of managing the work-life balance! :thumbup:

C'Mouse- I think you owe us a bumpie pic! :flower: (You thought we'd forget. :haha:)

EDIT TO ADD: It appears that I have some GINORMOUS boobies growing. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







21.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula and wondertwins great bumps! I've just got home from 2 days in London and DH thinks I've grown since I left!

Thanks to l&l I have just bought myself a car seat, now just need to make sure I choose a pram it's compatible with! At least I can now bring the baby home from the hospital even if i don't have anything for it to wear or sleep in yet!

Booked our work Xmas party today so I hope it's ok or I'll get the blame. Someone else was meant to do it but with 3 weeks to go she hadnt done anything. Cocktail menu looks fab so it's a shame I won't be having them!! (although the bar did say they'd make any of them alcohol free, hurrah!)


----------



## emera35

We are home from hospital, think Roh is on the mend, hopefully anyway. We are all knackered! :sleep:


----------



## mitchnorm

Fantastic news emera...:hugs: to you both and get a good nights :sleep: x x


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> Fantastic news emera...:hugs: to you both and get a good nights :sleep: x x

Exactly! X


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wondertwins - great bump you have there too. It's hard to imagine that there's two in there! You look great.

I also got complemented on yesterday that my boobs looked bigger (sister-in-law, so it's ok). I know they had grown in the first trimester but I thought they had stopped for now. Plus, I'm still wearing my pre-pregnant bras and they seem to fit still. So I didn't notice they were growing until she pointed it out, anyone else notice their boobs getting bigger still?

Emera - glad Roh is doing better, I hope you both get a good nights sleep.


----------



## crowned

Joannaxoxo said:


> Wondertwins - great bump you have there too. It's hard to imagine that there's two in there! You look great.
> 
> I also got complemented on yesterday that my boobs looked bigger (sister-in-law, so it's ok). I know they had grown in the first trimester but I thought they had stopped for now. Plus, I'm still wearing my pre-pregnant bras and they seem to fit still. So I didn't notice they were growing until she pointed it out, anyone else notice their boobs getting bigger still?
> 
> Emera - glad Roh is doing better, I hope you both get a good nights sleep.

Holy smokes, yes. I was a 32 DD/E before getting pregnant, grew several cup sizes, bought a 32G after first trimester ($$$!!!), now those are too small too - they cut into my boobs on the top and don't sit flush on my ribs below anymore... I'm SO tired of forking over hundreds of dollars for fancy-size bras and wish I could fit in the cute little ones at the LaSenza or La Vie En Rose. Can't afford to keep growing, and it's almost impossible to find bras in my size now, much less specialty bras like nursing bras. I was hoping that since I was pretty large to start with, they wouldn't really grow when I got pregnant, but I was dead wrong.


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Laddies!

Just a quick message to say howdy - hope ur okay :) 

Our nursery walls are now painted - just the skirting to do tomo and also staining/cutting of the dado rail. Baby changer arrived today fromkiddicare and its lush; and bought some nursery bedding from NEXT today :dance:

We are off to waddesdon manor tomo and then in London all weekend so have a fab few days ladies :hugs:

Hope those bumps are progressing.... mine has exploded!!!

MWAH XXXX


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Crowned - I think my next purchase will be some new bras lol. I think i've just gotten used to them feeling tight and I'll probably feel amazed when I try on some that actually fit. I hope my boobies don't grow before this weekend so I have time to get some new ones haha.

FT - glad to hear from you, it's been quiet around here without you :) The nursery sounds really nice... DH and I are planning to clean out the computer room and convert it into a baby room in December when he has weekends off. Did you help with the painting? I am not sure if I should help or not given the chemicals in the paint and I don't know if they are safe. What sort of paint did you use?


----------



## newfielady

Joanna- as long as you use water paint (or latex, whatever you want to call it) it's safe. There isn't as many harmful chemicals in latex paint, especially with the window open. :D
FT- glad your enjoying your time off. Can't wait to see the pics of the nursery. :winkwink:
Emera- Glad to hear you and Roh are home. Hope he's all better now the little dear. :hugs:
WT- that's a great bump. :thumbup: I think if you were having one we'd be the same size. :D
Waula- :shock: Great bump. Crazy how different everyone's bumps are.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning laddies!

crowned - that sounds annoying and expensive! i was a 32D pre-pregnancy but now am a 34D. so thats ok. my boobs are loads bigger though! i dont want them to grow anymore!

as regards nursery, im now leaning towards a yellow ducky themed nursery, gender neutral and cute. i was aiming for an older child look room but it occured to me yesterday that we migt well move house by the time the child is 3-4 anyway. so baby themed it is!

but im very indecisive so it might change again! lol


----------



## lauraclili

Emera, I'm so glad Roh is feeling a bit better! 

AFM, I'm off to the doctors in a minute. I'm probably just being a paranoid first timer but I have a really bad back and it is hurting when I pee so I'm assuming I've developed a UTI. Oh, hooray! 

Also, I was going to ask the rest of you - when I took my shoes off on Monday I noticed that my ankles are swollen and were a kind of weird blotchy purple colour and have been every evening since. I spend a lot of time on my feet so I wondered if it was that but has any one else noticed this?


----------



## littleANDlost

WOW ON THE BUMPS!! Waula and WT you both look amazing and pregnant right now!!!

City mouse- my back pain is higher up, from just below shoulder blades down to the dip from my bump.
emera - glad Roh alright! Hope your both getting some sleep!!

laura - my feet keep getting swollen but not changing colour, sure it's all fine though

Work has been pretty bad today already and I just wanna go home :(. had a meeting with a man about his housing benefit and him being on the waiting list to move house. Trouble is he isn't aloud to be moved near schools, playgrounds or anywhere children are regularly. Some of the conversations with him can be quite disturbing and he can now tell that I'm pregnant which doesn't help. I've asked from now on to have someone else deal with him but it's still got to me quite a bit.


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats to all the ladies who have hit v-day :) xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning laddies,

Has anyone else received an NCT pack through the post, with a load of leaflets and a DVD? I've just watched the first part of the DVD which showed someone giving birth, and promptly burst into tears!:blush: I don't know if that's fear, sudden realisation of what i've let myself in for, or just hormones :cry:

Was thinking about watching one born every minute on 4on demand but now thinking maybe I should leave that for a while!

L&L - that guy sounds a bit creepy, hope you don't have to deal with him again (and bought my car seat last night thanks to you, will pick it up tomorrow!):happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

one born every minuet is full of dramatic people though and most people have said they are way over the top!! The first few series were actually films in princess Anne hospital which is where I'm having LO and where I lost Lilly so recognise some of the midwifes and the receptionist lol. Maybe give it a miss the way you are feeling. I've purposely not watched anything like that!! 
I&#8217;m getting our car seat on Saturday, went in a booked a car seat fitting slot so OH can play with it and his car and make sure it's the one he wants before hand. We're also going to try out the bases for it and as have a 3 door car so will be a little hard to get in and out with out the isofix base. 

And that guy is creepy and I&#8217;ve dealt with him for years with out it getting to me even though i know what he is and what he's done, it as just my job before. today was different though and spent the whole hour holding my bump like i was keeping her away from him. My manager has said i wont have to see him again while pregnant.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> Joanna- as long as you use water paint (or latex, whatever you want to call it) it's safe. There isn't as many harmful chemicals in latex paint, especially with the window open. :D

Thanks, good to know. When we go to buy paint i'll get some latex paint.

I also watched someone giving birth last night and cried lol. Not because I was scared but because the woman gave birth to a little boy and he was crying for his mommy while they were weighing him and taking his measurments and what not. I just sat there imagining my LO and cried because I kept saying to the screen "give him to his mommy!" haha. Emotional hormones lol.


----------



## wondertwins

*HAPPY THURSDAY!!!!!!!* It's almost *FRRRIIIIIIDDDDAYYY*! :happydance:

*Emera*- Glad to hear little Roh is on the mend. :hugs:

*Laura*- I have had a bit of swelling in my ankles too, but it seems to come and go. If it stays all the time, you should definitely let your MW/Doc know at your next appointment. 

*L&L*- Sorry about creepy dude, but the vision of you cradling your bump like a protective mama bear is pretty sweet. 

*Amy*- :hi: How are you feeling? 

Regarding boobie growth- Have any of you tried those little bra extension thingies? (https://www.amazon.com/Extender-Style-White-Black-Beige/dp/B002KABQR4) They don't expand the cup size, but give you a couple inches on the band length. I think I'm going to see if that will save me from having to buy more new bras. (I just bought new bras!)

AFM.... I've noticed a random symptom to put on our list of random symptoms. My nails are shot. For the first 18 weeks, they were gloriously long and strong from all the hormones and prenatal vitamins. However, over the past week or so, they've all broken off, and now they are thin and peeling. I suppose it could be nothing more than the season change causing this. However, it makes me worry that I'm not getting enough calcium. With the amount of cheese I eat, that's hard to believe.... but perhaps twins are extra greedy about calcium???


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wondertwins - I also had nice strong nails at the beginning. Now if I cut them too short they just keep breaking... i've also noticed that my hands are really dry, they usually get like this when the weather turns cold but it seems my hands have been dry for months now. So I don't think it's a calcium thing, probably more to do with the weather or our crazy hormones.


----------



## newfielady

> L&L - that guy sounds a bit creepy, hope you don't have to deal with him again

Agreed. He sounds very creepy. 

Joanna- (and others) hormones are crazy wacko:

AFM- I dreampt last night I had a baby girl I was looking after. She wasn't my baby though because i was still pregnant but I was very impressed with how well I was taking it. :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

WT- My mummy bear instincts have deffinitly risen! 
with the nails thing all i've noticed is longer ones. I wonder if you do have to get even more of eveything now though because of the twins?

EDIT - Joanna - my hands are also very dry!!!! they have been wince i feel pregnant though. i never got the nice glow i was meant to get :(


----------



## DukesAngel

Due March 1st and I'm having a girl! Hello ladies!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Hi, Dukes! Another girl? Dang. It's going to be a very pink month.

Newfie- Surely taking care of a baby is just as easy as taking care of a dream baby. :thumbup:

Joanna- You're probably right about the weather change. I just drank a cold glass of milk just in case. :) 

L&L- I never got the "glow" either. Or if I did get the glow, it was obscured by all the extra hair I seem to be growing. :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

:hi: DukesAngel

wt- I hope so. She was fussing even in the dream and I just picked her up and started to rock her. :cloud9: The "glow train" seemed to skip me too. :wacko:


----------



## littleANDlost

Hi dukesangel! welcome to our mad little group! xx

WT is your hair growth getting worse?? Mine is mental and i can;t keep up with shaving my legs or under arms anymore. I thought it was onyl meant to be like that if you were having a boy or two in your case!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I've found since starting 2nd trimester that my skin has gotten sooooo much better (besides by dry hands). I've always had combination/sensitive skin and break out with my monthly cycle... now that I don't have the montly cycle my skin is amazingly clear! Also, my hair is much shinier... so I guess perhaps I might have that 'glow'. 

I've also noticed my hair growing faster, not so much the hair on my head... but I've never noticed hair on my tummy before now and some pieces are really long (yuck!). But luckily with red hair I don't feel the need to remove it, rather I think I'm the only one who notices it haha.


----------



## wondertwins

littleANDlost said:


> WT is your hair growth getting worse?? Mine is mental and i can;t keep up with shaving my legs or under arms anymore. I thought it was onyl meant to be like that if you were having a boy or two in your case!

Oh, good lordie, let me lay out all of my hair troubles. 

*I now have peach fuzz on my face. :blush: It's completely white/blonde and soft, but if I'm standing in the sunlight, it's definitely noticeable. However, peach fuzz is the least of my concerns. 
*My belly has sprouted hair (some of which are _really _long!) I have resorted to shaving them just because I want to pretend they don't exist. 
*I don't need to remind you of the excessive hair in the lady part region, which make waxing a major pain. :blush:
*And worst of all... I have hair on my legs! This wouldn't be a big deal if it weren't for the fact that I've undergone laser hair removal for an entire year before getting pregnant!!! :shrug: My legs were super smooth and soft without a trace of hair. Now, I'm shaving every day or every other day. The hair is fairly light in color and not very course, but it definitely feels stubble-y under my hand if I don't shave. :hissy: 

I have hairy Mediterranean heritage. :thumbup: So hair is something I have always had to contend with, but this is ridiculous. The only good news: the hair on my head is lush, long and thick.


----------



## pristock230

My nails have been horrible last few weeks - my hair too - in the begining my hair was great now in the shower it is coming out by the handful - GROSS!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

Oh WT! :( I have been tempted to shave the belly hair but the worry it would come back worse stopped me! 
I can't beilive your legs though! hopefully your legs will go back to being hair free after the LO's are born!! fingers crossed for you anyway.
Atleast you have a lovely head of hair now though!

Joanna - sounds like a lovely glow to me lol. Lets just ignore the belly hair!


----------



## citymouse

Happy Thursday!

Pristock, my hair's coming out, too. At this rate, I'll be bald when baby gets here. But my nails are good.

So I got curious and checked a Chinese gender chart to see about our pink/blue imbalance. For conceiving in June, the ratio is 17 pink to 11 blue. And for July, it's 15 pink to 13 blue... Do we have more blue bumps due at the end of the month?

Last night we went to see a Cirque du Soleil show. Overall it had silly parts, but the stunt segments were unbelievable. I can hardly even walk down a street with falling on my face. At the end, confetti fell from the ceiling, and at home I found four big pieces in my bra! I was expecting crumbs. :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

C'Mouse- I've been to a couple of Cirque du Soleil shows, and I'm always impressed at their acrobatics!!!! As for the silly parts, they're great when you have a kid! I took my son to one of the shows (he was about 9), and we sat on the front row, right in the center. He got lots of special attention from the female emcee throughout the night, and as part of the final act, she gave him a heart shaped balloon. He was smitten. That night, he slept with the balloon right next to his bed. Awww. For a kid, the silly parts can be the best parts. :)


----------



## crowned

I love Cirque du Soleil - so much fun!

I finally finished painting my base color on the nursery walls last night! It took forever because I was painting yellow over a beige, which I thought wouldn't be too difficult, but took 3 full coats to really cover it. I can only cut-in and paint two walls at a time without getting overly tired, so it took a number of evenings (six, maybe?) to finally do all of the painting. I'm so excited to finally start on my Dr. Seuss murals soon though! It's so fun to feel like I'm really getting somewhere with all of this.

My hair hasn't fallen out nearly as much as it usually does in the fall - just a few strands here and there, but I've heard we're going to experience some major hair loss a few months after birth, as the hormones go back to normal. I've got hair on my belly too, but it's pretty blond other than right around my belly button, so I only shave the area right around there to get rid of the dark ones. I'm hoping all this excess hair goes away after baby is born.

My bump was aching all night last night. I don't know if it's a growth period or what. Anyone else have something similar?


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned - yep my bump's aching right now. The baby's been really quiet for the last couple of days, nothing would prompt it to move, but today it's hardly stopped! I think it spent the last 2 days concentrating on growing, and now its concentrating on trying to push my stomach out from all angles to create more space for itself. That's what it feels like anyway. After a full day of that my stomach feels like it's trying to stretch outwards.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My LO has definitely been quieter since the weekend. I was feeling really strong movements before the weekend and then on Sunday the movements felt really small and light... I thought it was because he turned and was facing in, so the kicks were directed inside not towards my outside. However, maybe like you both say, perhaps they are concentrating on growing and will get really busy kicking in a few days.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya laddies....

well lots to catch up on.....

Welcome Duke!!! :thumbup:

Regards hair - I havent really noticed too much growing where it shouldnt...I suppose I am quite lucky that I am not that hairy generally....for examples I shave my underarms and I kid you not...there are typically 12 hairs under one arm and less under the other :haha::haha:. So pretty lucky really. My nails however are shot!!! Really dry and flaky / brittle :nope: oh well.

Baby movement....I woke at around 5am this morning (not by movement but just generally) and baby was having a party in my belly....luckily its not strong enough to stop me sleeping...no problems getting back off. Some on off movements today but have been pretty busy so not noticed too much.....but not worried cos every so often I will get a jab.

Soooo its now the WEEKEND for me!!!!!! Have tomorrow and Monday off work :happydance::happydance:. Off on our spa weekend tomorrow til Sunday and then home and off to Bluewater (big shopping centre in Kent) on Monday to meet my friend for some early Christmas shopping action :thumbup:. Hoping to get it out the way early this year.

Anything else to tell you ......mmmmm nope think thats it. Oh enjoy painting and decorating nurseries laddies......very exciting!!!

:hugs: to all x


----------



## firsttimer1

JUST POPPING IN AGAIN!

joanna - to be honest we just used normal paint but the non fume kind.

OH is upstairs painting the skirting though as that stuff STINKS :wacko: so the windows are all open :)

But yeh i got fully involved as i wanted to feel like i had played a part in the nursery :)

so thats alllll the painting done now which is cool. shame we are off to london now though till sunday so cant actually put furniture etc back in there till then - and thats the exciting bit LOL :( AND the house is a tip. 

AND im trianing in derbyshire mon-frid next week so wont be any more progress till friday :(

But hey-ho!!

so on the hair front - no excess hair for me so far; but ive never been prone to it anyway (weird as im dark haired etc). My faint linea nigra ine is funny tho - it goes up to my tummy button (which doesnt look like its willing to pop...) and then continues wonkily up to my bra line :rofl: how weird! as i say tho - very faint lol. 
No stretchies yet.... BUT i do now have those tiny veins all over tummy we warned about... again i have to look closey though.

Baby movement - i get the odd random prod but still not feeling allllllllllllllllll the time - but this seems pretty normal?!

Mitch - have a super spa weekend... sounds lush :hugs:

Christmas Home Show for me tomo...... debit card is going to take another beating me thinks! :rofl:

xxxx


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies!

Phew i've had a draining few days! Roh is still poorly, but much less scarily so, he's more like himself, but just quieter and more snuggly than normal, which is a great relief to see! 
I managed 11 hours sleep last night, and Roh had 13 hours, so we are both a bit less tired :thumbup:

OH has been so amazing, he packed me off out today for a pregnancy massage (amazing) and handed me some money to go and treat myself to some new clothes :dance: I bought a couple of really nice wrap around tops that are maternity, but will make good nursing tops and then will be fine to wear after too, as they just go round and round :) I also treated myself to my first baby purchase, i bought a lovely little pink spotty babygrow with built in mitts :cloud9: It will make a really sweet coming home / meet the family outfit :) It was so lovely to have some me time and treat myself after all the stress. OH has gone out now to get burritos, yay! Love him :)

I am hairy, spotty and dry and flakey too ladies!! How i manage to have spotty and dry skin at the same time is beyond me, but i've managed it! :shrug: I have excess hair growth anyway, due to PCOS, and so its a total nightmare keeping it in check! I've totally given up on anything below the armpit, i just can't be bothered anymore. I suspect it was a bit of a nasty shock for the poor lady who did my massage today, doing my legs must have been like massaging a monkey! :haha:

Someone did tell me i'm glowing the otherday though :saywhat: I dread to think what i normally look like!!! 

I've stayed away from the birthing videos / documentaries this time, i watched loads last time, and they always made me bawl!! :cry: I guess now i've done it i can just remember back. I'd hate to have had Roh taken off me and weighed and measured etc right away! I had a lotus birth, even though he was premature, i insisted,if he came out breathing ok then under no circumstances were they to cut the cord or inject me with anything until everything was finished, so he went straight on my chest, had a little feed, wee'd on me, stared at me a bit, and went to sleep. :cloud9: OH cut the cord about 40 minutes later when i'd finished with the 3rd stage, and then he had a good cuddle with Roh whilst i was patched up. Only after that did they weigh him etc. whilst i was having a bath :) I plan exactly the same this time, if the circumstances allow for it :thumbup:

Ah, burritos are here!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mitch - have a fantastic weekend at the spa! I'd love a message right now lol.

FT - I plan to do some christmas shopping this weekend too. I'd also like to put up my Christmas decorations. Last year we moved into our house on Dec 15th, so I didn't have long to enjoy my decorations. This year I plan to make up for it! :xmas9: (I just noticed the Christmas smilies) haha.

Emera - Glad Roh is doing better. Love your little story about his birth. I'd like to have a similar experience if circumstances allow for it. When I watched the birth video last night, it broke my heart to see the baby crying and shivering while they cleaned, weighed and measured the little guy. I kept imagining my little boy like that and it made me cry... the little thing just wanted his mommy lol. So i'd like a similar experience to yours.


----------



## loolindley

Good evening laddies!!!!!

What a bonkers few days. I am absolutely exhaused.
Tuesday -Viewed house. Made offer. Had it accepted. Went to see the RHCP.
Wednesday - OH viewed house (loved it). DIY shops galore. Mortgage advisor. Went to see Jason Manford.
Today - 9am at bank. 10.30 to John Lewis to try prams in the boot (we have decided on the Bugaboo Donkey). Drove back to Wales, via Tesco, and then I got the phone call...

It was my Union rep calling me to tell me that my transfer to Crewe has come through. MUCH earlier that we thought/expected. We were planning on staying in Wales until our new home was finished, but now I will have to move up to my parents house to be able to commute to Crewe, which is going to be a pain in the arse whilst getting increasingly more pregnant, iykwim? There is nothing I can do, because it is exactly what we wanted, just about 6 months earlier than we would have liked. I have a meeting with the bosses next week to discuss the transfer date, but I am hoping to put them off until the new house is exchanged contracts and completed.

I am so exhausted, and feel mentally and physically drained. Am looking forward to my own bed tonight, and of course the weekend to take everything in, and catch up with myself.

I hope everyone is well? xxx


----------



## newfielady

Extra hair, I've noticed it. On my stomach mostly. My legs and underarms haven't changes but the hair on my stomach has gotten darker and thicker. :wacko: It's kinda gross. I think I seen the beginnings of a stretch mark today :shock:. I'll get DH to check it out for me better tonight. :winkwink:


----------



## lauraclili

Welcome Duke! 

Glad you're all having good days. Loo., hopefully it's all far the best :) 

X


----------



## BunNtheOven

i noticed my name was getting darker too on my stomach! i don't like it! :( But as for the rest of my hair it grows soooooo fast its ridiclous... especially my hair on my head.. it's probably grown 4-5 inches since i found out.


----------



## kymied

I swear today the little dude was kicking me in the cervix. Really really weird feeling. It seemed he was moving around a lot the first two hours I was at work. Since then he must have gone to sleep.


----------



## citymouse

Isn't it amazing that we're all feeling our babies? I remember back when being an olive was the be-all end-all!


----------



## newfielady

BunNtheOven said:


> i noticed my name was getting darker too on my stomach! i don't like it! :( But as for the rest of my hair it grows soooooo fast its ridiclous... especially my hair on my head.. it's probably grown 4-5 inches since i found out.

I'm assuming that should read _i noticed my hair_ not name. :rofl:
C'Mouse- I know, it's amazing isn't it. :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Is anybody else having severe prego brain? It seems like twice a day I do or say something completely inane. 

I always tease my male friends that they start working on their "dad jokes" when their wives get pregnant (including DH... he made the most incredibly corny joke the other day, I couldn't even believe it)... but I guess I need to accuse myself of having a brain with holes in it.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello Ladies! Welcome to the new ladies!

So about watching someone else giving birth. I haven't done it.. I am trying to take the approach of not knowing anything so as I don't scare myself.. I assume we will watch one in the classes as I have been told by lots of people that happens but those classes are the only form of education I plan on having about labor and giving birth. I'd like to just take it as it comes rather then expect something that doesn't happen to me or have a big plan that changes because something goes wrong and then be upset.. So the not knowing approach is my plan!! :thumbup:

Hair- I am not an overly hairy person. Never have been but I have noticed my hair growing MUCH faster now that I am pregnant and yes I have the hair on my belly..!! It's still blonde though but looks funny in the shower as it looks darker.. I just joke with DH that I'll be braiding it soon! It doesn't bother me.. Its supposed to go away anyways.. Its a normal thing that happens so there is no need to stress over it. But I have never been someone to stresses about hair.. My legs get shaved for special occasions lol.. Otherwise hardly ever (But there not that hairy anyways). :shrug:

Emera- I am glads Roh is feeling a bit better and you managed to get some sleep!

Loo- Hope things turn out how you were hoping in regards to your transfer!

Citymouse- It's crazy to think back to being an olive! I am looking up size charts each week to see how big the baby is and it's almost a 30cm ruler now! Which just BLOWS my mind! I can't figure out how that fits in my belly!

Joanna- I have been itching to put my Christmas tree up but am trying to hold off till December! But it's getting hard ha ha!

Citymouse again- Yes I am having pregnancy brain ALOT!!! But more then that I am getting SSSSOOOO clumsy! I drop things all the time or knock things over!! Its terrible even DH has noticed it ha ha!

AFM- We went to Ikea the other day and brought the rest of the furniture for babies room! It's really starting to come together now! I'll attch some piccies! I am totally in love with it and I can't wait to get the wall stickers and put his name up (when we have chosen one lol) on the wall.. I can just see it and I know how GOOD it will look so it's making me so excited!!!



Another things thats been happening now that is obviously another glorious side to pregnancy is my left boob has started to leak!! Not alot.. Just small amounts.. I mean I guess it's a good sign but I was SO surprised that it drys hard on your clothing ha ha! I thought it would just be like water and dry up but no it goes HARD! so weird!

Also I thought I'd add my 22 week bump pic! I'm 23 weeks now but I am taking 2 weekly shots and the 22 week was only a few days ago so it's still recent! I might include my 18 week one so you can see how big it has gotten in just 4 weeks! No stretch marks that I can see yet but I am still not that big yet! I really expected to be huge by now :shrug: 

18 weeks then 22 weeks:


----------



## BunNtheOven

newfielady said:


> BunNtheOven said:
> 
> 
> i noticed my name was getting darker too on my stomach! i don't like it! :( But as for the rest of my hair it grows soooooo fast its ridiclous... especially my hair on my head.. it's probably grown 4-5 inches since i found out.
> 
> I'm assuming that should read _i noticed my hair_ not name. :rofl:
> C'Mouse- I know, it's amazing isn't it. :cloud9:Click to expand...


hahahaha yes. idk where that came from... i just woke up from a nap.. guess i needed it more than i thought!!!


----------



## loolindley

Citymouse, Baby brain....yes. When I was meant to be driving to my parents on Tuesday I instead went to work!! Also I've taken to a nasty habit of looking at people when they are talking to me, but tuning out to what they say so I have to embarrass myself by saying "sorry, what did you say". Not bad every now and again, but I seem to do it all the time !!

Would luv, your nursery looks lovely. Really bright and colourful. I'm really looking forward to doing mine up. Fab bump progression too!!

I slept really badly last night. I must have a tummy bug because I was up 4 times with d&v. Makes a change from being constipated I guess! 

Right. Work for a few hours, and then a very very lazy weekend on the cards. We are going to choose our new kitchen I think. Lush.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies poping in for a quick 1 (wow that sound rude) haha got my 20 week scan at 11.40 so will be on wich pics around 1-2pm have a nice day all x

fingers crossed hes still a boy ha


----------



## Glowstar

Wouldluv....stunning Nursery :thumbup: love the colour scheme! and your bump is progressing nicely too :hugs:

Wondertwins and Waula - fab bumps from yesterday too! I posted a big long reply yesterday and then deleted it by mistake :dohh: so Citymouse.....yes deffo prego brain :blush:

Danielle - good luck with your scan...look forward to seeing the pics :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

i think today is my V day am i right


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning,

Wouldluv - your nursery is looking fab!

Danielle - good luck for the scan!

Loo - what a week it's been for you! Sure it will all work out with the work transfer - that house did look like you could live in part of it while you did the work if necessary.

LO had a major kicking day yesterday, hardly stopped all day so think i may be in for a couple of quiet days again. Although its already been going this morning! 
Kymied - i've had the really low kicks too, feels very strange!

Extra belly hair? Yes, and weirdly that's the only place it seems to be growing more than usual!

I can't wait for the weekend to go pram shopping!


----------



## 2nd time

6 days till our move aghhh anyone want to come round snd help pack lol


----------



## lozza1uk

No Sorry 2ndtimer - but Happy V Day!


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies!!! quite rushed at work today so not sure how much i will be able to post.

but had to let everyone know my belly button has well and truly popped out. but only half of it! the top half is red and out and horrible. it looks gross and abnormal now!! when i get home i'm going to take a picture but not sure if i;m brave enough to post it :(/


----------



## 2nd time

kids 80% aggghhhhhh 20% arrhhh 100% lovable though


----------



## newfielady

Wouldluv- love the nursery pics. I want a glider just like the one you have. Is that a storckcraft one too? Look's the exact same. :shrug: Your bump is coming along nicely too. Don't worry, I'm not huge either, I might be around the same size as you :thumbup:

C'Mouse- Preggo brain is the WORST. And no one accepts "baby brain" as an excuse. :rofl: I was reading in "What to Expect when you're Expecting" last night that constant absentmindedness is a symptom of 5 months pregnant. :rofl: I though it was funny it had made it into the pregnancy book.

2nd time- Good luck packing. We bought our house last year so we never need to move again. It's the most annoying thing ever. And you never realize how much crap you own until you go to pack it up. :dohh:


----------



## emera35

2nd time said:


> kids 80% aggghhhhhh 20% arrhhh 100% lovable though

Haha, yes! Very true! They are - :grr:](*,):cry::dohh::hugs::kiss::haha::cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

Forgot to mention ladies. It's _snowing_ here! Big soft fluffy flakes. Dakota didn't want to come in. lol


----------



## crowned

Midwife phoned last night with the results from my follow-up ultrasound. She said they got all the pictures of the heart, and baby looks like it's growing perfectly and right on schedule, and everything is wonderful. She said the obstetrician who examined my follow-up scan pictures said that the baby's 5th finger does seem to curve a bit when its fingers are curled, but it's perfectly straight when it straightens its hand out, so it's just a variation of normal and nothing at all to worry about. :happydance:

I got kicked in the intestines or something yesterday... sort of felt like there was a living thing in my bowels. Very weird. 

Happy V day to 2nd time!!

Wouldluv, I adore the colour of your nursery - it's gorgeous! Makes me start to second-guess mine... and after I spent so long on it too!:dohh:

l&l, post the picture!! I don't think mine is ever going to pop, as it's a super deep innie and I want to see what a popped one looks like!

Newfie and Joanna (and anyone else who might know), do you know where a good place to buy a glider or rocking chair is for cheap in Canada?

EDIT: yay for SNOW!! we had some yesterday, but not enough to stick...


----------



## wondertwins

*FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY* :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

*Wouldluv*- Your nursery is so great! :thumbup:

*2nd*- Happy Vday!

*Danielle*- Have fun at your scan today. :)

*L&L*- My belly button is also half out half in. I kinda like it. I'm sure it will hurt at some point, but for now, I think it's cute that it sticks out of my shirt as a marker of my babies using every square centimeter of space to grow. :) 

*C'Mouse*- My baby brain is the worst. It's really frustrating because I'm typically very organized/type-A. So, I don't really know how to cope with this state of absentmindedness and lack of attention. :shrug: I can't figure out what about being pregnant would cause me to lose my brain.

AFM... Yesterday afternoon, one of my co-workers gave me a bag full of maternity clothes! It was better than Christmas. So today, I'm wearing a smart looking turtleneck sweater and leggings with my new boots and I actually feel cute! In fact, if you look at me head-on, it doesn't even look like I'm wearing maternity clothes. But when I turn to the side, you see my awesome bump. So it's the best of both worlds! Yay. 

This morning, I slept in longer than usual because both babies were kicking up a storm, and I didn't want to disturb their party. So I just hunkered down under the blankets and pillows and rested my hands on my belly as they both wiggled about. I'm so in love with them. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

Crowned- I'm interested in knowing where you are to in Canada? (IF you don't mind sharing your province :D). I'm not real sure about cheep. In the sears book you can order the storkcraft gliders that match the storckcraft crib sets. They are $269 I believe which isn't to bad seems as the one I was looking at in the store was $899! You choose the color wood and the color fabric.

Edit:
L&L- my belly button has been half in and half out for the past week. :wacko: It's a bit strange looking.


----------



## emera35

Hope everyone is well today! :hugs:

Wouldluv - Like the nursery :thumbup: And your bump is growing steadily, which is what you want, doesn't really matter how big it is as long as it grows :winkwink: I'm not looking as big as last time i think. I'm not sure why, maybe i'm carrying differently, or it could be because i weigh more this time, so you can't see it as much. Its definately growing though. I always assumed i'd look huge second time round, but seems not. :shrug:

L&L - My belly button never popped out and made the front of my bump look weird, so i have to admit i'm a little jealous of ladies who get outies!

2ndtime - Good luck with the packing! :hugs: I've moved so much in my life, so you have my sympathy! You'll get there in the end :hugs:


Argh we keep getting powercuts today, only for a second or 2 at a time, but its driving me mad! Bet its because of the demolition work going on over the road. :grr: I'm not going to reset all the clocks until they stop i'm bored of doing it over and over!


I'm feeling really unwell, got the runs (TMI sorry) and tummyache. I bet i picked something up in the hospital. I'm just really hoping i don't start being sick, that would be a disaster at this point! Plus its my birthday tomorrow so it would be lovely if i didn't feel like crap! :haha:

I had the most awful dream last night, well it started ok i was having a playfight with Graham Norton which turned into a pillow fight :haha: Random but fine, but then i went home and my ear felt blocked, i scratched at it and maggots started coming out!!!! :sick: Arrgghh! When i woke up i was scratching at my ear to the point it was bleeding :wacko: Eek, it really freaked me out, i still don't feel right at all! :wacko:


----------



## crowned

Newfie, I'm in Ontario, but have lived in a couple of other provinces previously, as well as a couple of other countries. Thanks for the advice on the glider... still sounds expensive though! Ladies who already have kids, how much am I really going to need a glider or rocking chair?


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey lovely laddies...OMG you lot can CHATTER!!!!! :dohh::dohh::winkwink:

We're back from our Central/ Eastern European trip and can safely say I am truly knackered!!! :haha: We had the most fabulous time and made some brilliant memories. Met some lovely peeps from America, Canada, Australia and New Zealand - and of course a few Brits for good measure!! Ate tonnes of apple strudels and treated myself to some lovely coffee. All in all an AMAZING time!! :thumbup: 

My little bunny has defo grown the last few weeks (or perhaps it is just the strudels :blush:). Although I didn't feel too much movement whilst away as we were always walking and sight-seeing! Think she is a little home-body as the evening we returned she kicked up a storm!! :happydance:

I have tried (and failed)! to catch up with all your posts...my god do you laddies ever sleep???!! :coffee:

HUGE congrats to all the news scans and :blue:, :pink: and :yellow:!

I'll be mostly spending the weekend doing lots of laundry and hopefully catching up on some much needed sleep...and perhaps eating Mozart chocolates and gingerbread - YUM!!!! :munch:

Take care lovelies and hope you are all are doing really well. 

Lots love Nic xxxx


----------



## beanzz

my due date changed after my dating scan...... im now due 14th march with a baby boy!


----------



## citymouse

Nicnak, what countries did you visit? 

I'm so paranoid about being viewed as a "typical American tourist" in France. Partly because I don't speak the language at all (istudied Spanish, d'oh!)... But I'm obsessing over my clothes and shoes. :rofl: and it's really important that the hotel staff like me because my flight lands at 7:30 in the morning and I need them to let me have the first available clean room. :sleep:


----------



## Nicnak282

citymouse said:


> Nicnak, what countries did you visit?
> 
> I'm so paranoid about being viewed as a "typical American tourist" in France. Partly because I don't speak the language at all (istudied Spanish, d'oh!)... But I'm obsessing over my clothes and shoes. :rofl: and it's really important that the hotel staff like me because my flight lands at 7:30 in the morning and I need them to let me have the first available clean room. :sleep:

We visited Prague, Budapest, Vienna and Salzberg!!! Finished the trip in Munich for one evening, phew!! Fell in love with Vienna - beautiful architecture everywhere you turn :thumbup:

I also obsess over what clothes and shoes to take away, crazy!! I'm sure you'll look just fab...wear that bump with pride!! :flower: xx


----------



## nikkchikk

My baby girl is due March 1st!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am back from my scan eveything is fandabbydosy only thing is babys curled up in a ball so my pics r crap 

just got izzy back she stayed in my mums last night so getting lots of snuggles n kisses of her 

going to start izzy room this week were moving her into the big back room cant do much tho as we only rent so just going to paint the breast pink and hang some pictures we need to get her wardrobe todler bed and a set of draws 

new baby is going into her room (box room) so will be using her cot and wardrobe might paint 1 of the walls blue or just get some wall stickers dont no just yet :D


----------



## loolindley

Hi laddies.

Danielle, you sorted things out with your oh I take it? I'm so pleased for you.

2nd time, I don't envy you one bit!!! Maybe I should though. I'll be an extra 6 weeks on when I am packing everything up, however doing it without two babies will be a god send!

I came home from work and slept for 3 hours. So exhaused. I've been really bad and just let the dogs out to go pee in the yard part of the garden rather then walk them. I just don't have the energy. I think it was Emera who had the runs? I've had them too honey, it takes it out of you doesn't it?! I feel grim.

On a lighter note, my oh is working tonight so I get to have a guilt free early night. Not that he ever guilts me, it's me who feels bad at disappearing at 9.30 up to bed!! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, 2nd time, 

How easy/difficult has it been to move your midwife care and change your hospital. I'll be doing that in January/February, so not _too_ close to the birth, but it makes me nervous that it will be a last minute change. 

Let me know how you found it, if you don't mind? xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,

Citymouse you'll be fine - As long as you can manage a Bonjour, Oui & Merci people are normally just happy you make an effort. You'll have a great time, Paris is lovely. We might go with baby in the spring for my Mum's 60th birthday.

Nicnak - that sounds like a lovely break. Mmmm mozart balls....:thumbup:

Danielle - I presume he's still a he? Congrats on a good scan anyway.

Newfie - hooray for snow (mainly so i can use this... :xmas7:

I've just dropped DH off at the airport. He's off to Amsterdam to visit his best friend so i'm home alone all weekend. Quite looking forward to it really - i think i'll go to the supermarket and buy a pizza and a big box of chocolates to eat while he's not here to tell me off!:xmas4: Will need the energy for all the baby stuff window shopping i'll be doing.

So pleased it's Friday again, this week seems to have gone quickly! Hope you all have lovely weekends x


----------



## newfielady

:xmas13: I had to check out these Christmas smilies :D I burned off two Christmas CD's today for work. :xmas12: I _love_ Christmas music.
:hi: to the new girls.


----------



## loolindley

Loving the Christmas smilies Lozza! Have a fantastic weekend tucking into all the stuff your dh would not aprove of! I'm doing something similar tonight. Pizza and garlic ciabatta. Yummy!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yes hes still a boy :D

just looking at some wall stencils any idears were i can get nic girly 1s


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

have you tried good old ebay danielle?

im off to ikea and john lewis tomorrow to buy some nursery furniture! yay! just the drawers, curtains etc. will order the cot in the new year!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oo no i will have a look i want a tree or somthing to put on a pink wall want it white a think

am getting all my stuff from ikea x


----------



## lozza1uk

Just bought myself a pizza, toblerone, tin of quality street and a box of those animal chocolate biscuits, oops!

Was hoping to wash some of it down with non-alcoholic red wine, but it's pretty vile. Avoid sainsburys Red folks!


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, new faces!

Danielle, you said you painted the breast pink... I am just :rofl: and trying to figure out what that means. Glad your scan was good!

Ooh, and Lozza, your weekend sounds scrumptious! I will be flying to Chicago Sunday so no rest for the wicked over here.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

chimney breast haha


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lozza (or any of you really!) do you like mulled wine? m&s do THE BEST non-alcoholic mulled wine. its only £1.99 a bottle or 2 for £3 and its delicious and tastes just like real mulled wine but without the alcohol


----------



## loolindley

HA :rofl: Chimney breast, I hope!!!!! The same thought went through my mind!!! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

I love mulled wine! Will try that one, plus loo recommended ikea mulled wine. Will test them both ready for Xmas!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

mm ive neva tryed it might get some for crimbo eve


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i wonder y they call it a breast mine dosent look like a boob ha


----------



## loolindley

Give us your verdict Lozza! I will be gutted if the M&S one is better as I went to Ikea the other day and bought a dozen bottles of the stuff!!! They also do a refreshing non alcoholic pear cider.


----------



## lozza1uk

Will do!
Kopperberg do non-alcoholic pear cider too, tried that the other week and it was nice. 
I think the rest of this bottle might have to go down the sink, it got worse with food instead of better like proper wine!


----------



## waula

mrs cupcake - me me me!! i like mulled wine...its the only alcoholic drink i think i'll miss so far so i'm going to have to divert via M&S this weekend...

evening laddies - welcome newcomers...thanks for the boy bumps - we need to be evened up in here i think!!!!

so anyone craving tinned peaches??? literally cannot get enough of them... had 3 tins so far today and i know there's another 6 sat in my cupboard... oh and clementines...and milk... maybe i just love food??!!!! 

cannot believe we're getting to V day - it seemed such an impossible target and we're sooo close now...

WT - i love the fact u and i were both hitting the snooze button on the alarm this morning just to be able to have a bit more kick time with the little ones - i barely have time for breakfast if he's woken up before me!!!!!

hope you all have lovely weekends...another weekend closer to being mummies!!!!
XXXX


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - I'm still not craving anything, gutted! At least tinned peaches are a healthy one!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am sooo tired bed soon me thinks x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ikea do non-alcoholic mulled wine? im going to pick up a bottle to try it then as im going tomorrow. i'll report back which i think is best! lol


----------



## wondertwins

loolindley said:


> HA :rofl: Chimney breast, I hope!!!!! The same thought went through my mind!!! :haha:

Okay, so I'll show my American ignorance..... I'd never heard of a chimney breast, so this explanation didn't actually help me. :haha: Leave it to Google to explain everything. :thumbup:

This day seems to be the longest day ever. I'm feeling unmotivated and have been really unproductive at work. I've already re-done my pregnancy/baby budget spreadsheets just to make the day pass, and I feel like I've read the entire internet already. :wacko: It's times like these when I need you laddies to entertain me!!!!

EDIT TO ADD: Waula- I haven't been craving tinned(canned) peaches, but I do LOVE them. They remind me of childhood. Yuuuummmmy.


----------



## crowned

wondertwins said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> HA :rofl: Chimney breast, I hope!!!!! The same thought went through my mind!!! :haha:
> 
> Okay, so I'll show my American ignorance..... I'd never heard of a chimney breast, so this explanation didn't actually help me. :haha: Leave it to Google to explain everything. :thumbup:
> 
> This day seems to be the longest day ever. I'm feeling unmotivated and have been really unproductive at work. I've already re-done my pregnancy/baby budget spreadsheets just to make the day pass, and I feel like I've read the entire internet already. :wacko: It's times like these when I need you laddies to entertain me!!!!
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: Waula- I haven't been craving tinned(canned) peaches, but I do LOVE them. They remind me of childhood. Yuuuummmmy.Click to expand...

I've never heard the term either. Is it just the chimney? or the mantel or something?


----------



## emera35

Its the bit of wall above the fireplace that sticks out, so you get them in upstairs rooms too, that don't have a fireplace, as the chimney goes up to the roof :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

Crowned, I'd just refer to it as the fireplace. :shrug: It's where the wall juts out for the fireplace (not the mantle). See a picture here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimney_breast

Those crazy Brits and all of their fancy words for things -- conservatory, chimney breast.... :)


----------



## emera35

I feel so drained after being on and off the loo today :sick: Yuck. I'm all angry that Roh got ill and now i have, and i'm going to feel crappy on my birthday tomorrow too so i won't be able to treat myself to nice yummy food :(

I've decided its because the house isn't clean enough so i'm in the middle of cleaning every single surface with bleach and Dettol, yeah, take that germs!!!! Just had to take a break as my tummy is really hurting :sulk: OH is going nuts because of the smell of the Dettol :blush: I like it it makes me feel like things are actually clean :shrug:

Oh, and i loooove tinned peaches, they also remind me of childhood :thumbup: If my dad was doing dinner then it would always be tinned peaches and evaporated milk for pudding :) I liked when he cooked as he always made the food into a smiley face :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Ah, yes, we just call that a fireplace!

Well, the plumber's coming because the master bathroom toilet is running and the floating mechanism needs to be replaced. Which means... :cry: I have to go clean the bedroom and make it presentable enough for a plumber to walk through.


----------



## 2nd time

loo i havent changed midwife or hospital yet but will defo keep you girls updated ,i am just trying not to do too much while also doing enough lol its a good job i am not a man i wouldnt be able to cope lol


----------



## loolindley

Our crazy language, eh?! Good job it's called the ENGLISH language!!!! :xmas13:

Now I want some tinned peaches, and the shops are closed round here. :sad2:

The only thing worth watchin on the telly tonight is Children in Need (for you American lovlies, it is an annual telly-a-thon that raises money for sick and underpriveliged children in the UK). The only thing is that is has some heart wrenching films about these children, and it is just making me sob. It's hard enough to watch without pregnancy hormones to deal with!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

looo am not getting the donkey now :(


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza - Sainsburys non alc red wine = gross, tried it a while back. No alcohol and a German red was never going to be a great combination. Just tastes off. I got excited when I saw it and bought 2 bottles without trying...other one still sat there. 

Ok so baby hasnt jabbed me / moved for a few hours and worried...even though had chilled sparkling water, dinner and a J2O fruit juice drink. Help!!! Had a bath earlier and nothing since then...wasnt THAT hot :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> Our crazy language, eh?! Good job it's called the ENGLISH language!!!! :xmas13:

Ha ha!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - the rest of the bottle is going down the sink!

I felt nothing for 2 days this week, tried caffeine, orange juice, chocolate, sweets but nothing got a reaction! Yesterday it spent literally the whole day kicking me, so I really wouldn't worry too much. At least you can always whip out the doppler if you're worried. I honestly think it was using energy to grow as on the kicky day my stomach felt really stretchy like it had suddenly run out of room.


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, I wouldn't be too worried, she's probably just having a lazy Saturday night, and they said that we wont need to be too concerned about how regularly we feel the kicks at this stage. However, if you still haven't felt her by the morning, I would get the doppler out for a bit of reassurance? :hugs: I'm sure there is nothing to worry about though. xx


----------



## mitchnorm

We are away from home for the weekend and dont have doppler with me :cry:

Oh and its Friday night ha ha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

does anybody like this?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







new pram.png
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 38


----------



## loolindley

D'OH!!!!!!! Baby brain!

Forgot you were away. Just relax honey. Orange juice with your breaky because you know your baby usually reacts to that, doesn't she?

Let us know how you get on. x

Danielle. How come you decided against the Donkey? Can you not get the blossom attachment for your peach?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am getting that 1 i think ^^ my peach is wreked scrached to bits and i just want a new pram.

what i was thinking with the donkey i get the bus all the time it might be to wide :(


----------



## loolindley

Yea, it did say on the Which review that it was crap if you used public transport. Could be a nightmare to get on anything but a low loader bus. x


----------



## loolindley

What is that pram hun? The bottom crib bit looks really cramped under there?


----------



## emera35

Danielle - I can't be much help with the doubles really. I can't afford a nice smart travel system, and even if i could its totally impractical as i have to lug it up the stairs to get out the house, so anything heavy or bulky is out. I'm going to go for a one hand fold McLaren type twin stroller i think, so much more practical really. Can't see me going out much without baby in a sling to start with anyway, i find it much easier. Is that picture the iCandy double? I quite like those sorts of systems, but as Loo said on that one the bottom looks a bit squished.


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - just popping in to say hi! Have read through the last few pages and am loving that your banter has continued - you ladies make me smile (and you are even funnier with baby brains :haha:)! I hope you and your papaya's are doing well x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its a mami kobi its a big carrycot undneeth biggger than the i candy x


----------



## loolindley

:hi: Struth!!! I love that you pop in every now and again, it's lovely to see you. xxx

Danielle, obviously its all personal choice, but the assistant in John lewis said these were not great prams, and made with style in mind rather than practicality?

How about the Phil and Teds one that they go 'one up, one down' as it were. That one doesnt look too squished? Like one of these?

https://www.pramworld.co.uk/index.h...odNameID&quicksearch=teds%explorer&sortType=2


----------



## loolindley

Right I'm going to bed now. Hopefully get to read more than a few lines in my book tonight. Nos Da. xx


----------



## struth

loolindley said:


> :hi: Struth!!! I love that you pop in every now and again, it's lovely to see you. xxx
> 
> Danielle, obviously its all personal choice, but the assistant in John lewis said these were not great prams, and made with style in mind rather than practicality?
> 
> How about the Phil and Teds one that they go 'one up, one down' as it were. That one doesnt look too squished? Like one of these?
> 
> https://www.pramworld.co.uk/index.h...odNameID&quicksearch=teds%explorer&sortType=2

Thanks hon!

My friend used one of the Phil & Ted's (she had an 18 month old and a newborn) and got on very well with it...


----------



## emera35

I'd love a phil & teds, my SIL has one and its great, although a bit heavy to push, still, they are really popular round here.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, how I wish I'd just bought that Britax travel system when it was on sale... I guess that was nearly three months ago. Then I could stop thinking about it all, LOL.


----------



## newfielady

Good evening ladies. Just though I'd pop in to say good night. Tonight was my first night back after 2 weeks of being sick. :sick: All the running around must've kept the baby asleep tonight though as every other night the little bugger is up and kicking by now. I guess he'll be up all night now. :xmas13:


----------



## citymouse

Good night, Newfie! Enjoy your midnight kickings.


----------



## mitchnorm

hey laddies, after my minor panic last night about lack of movement.....she kicked up a storm over night. Happy again! Thanks for being there x x:haha:


----------



## loolindley

Glad your little lady kept you awake all night :xmas13:

Just had my doppler out this morning for a little listen. It sounds a bit slower than usual, but I found mine too chich was really slow, so it must have been baby. Love hearing it!!!

It's Al's nieces forst birthday so we will be going for cake later, but other than that, nothing planned. Lush!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive had a push of the phill n teds n i find it sooo hevy plus am only 5ft so i feel so small with it. think am just going to get crimbo out the way then decide on what 1 gurr push comes 2 shove it will be getting the addoptors for this 1 xx


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Nice to see Struth pop on from time to time.:xmas3: Just as expected, baby was up burning the midnight oil. Gave me a few good thumps and then rolled over and went back to sleep. :haha: He's his father's child :rofl:. Anywho, it's a beautiful, but :cold: morning here. Hoping to go see the Breaking Dawn Movie tomorrow night if I don't get called into work. I heard that part 1 ends when Bella has the baby, anyone know if that's true? :shrug: That doesn't seem like the halfway point to me. :xmas11:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> Newfie, I'm in Ontario, but have lived in a couple of other provinces previously, as well as a couple of other countries. Thanks for the advice on the glider... still sounds expensive though! Ladies who already have kids, how much am I really going to need a glider or rocking chair?

I got my rocking chair off Kijiji. I saw someone selling a bunch of baby things and ended up getting the rocking chaird with ottoman for only $50! It's in perfect condition too! We totally lucked out, so maybe keep your eyes open to things on Kijiji and someone in your area might sell one.


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Mitch!

I didn't sleep well last night. Kept having moments of discomfort. I think the bump is growing right now, between the sleepless night and my ligament pains yesterday. I'm going to bed so early tonight. I have to catch a 7:45 flight to Chicago tomorrow morning, which means leaving the house around 5:30... Ugh! 

This morning is our neighbors' babies first birthday party. It's a big fancy affair her mom is throwing. And we're at a table with our awkward other neighbors... For 2.5 hours. I may pull the prego card and leave early.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Newfielady - I'm planning to go see Breaking Dawn tonight... I think your right about the ending of this movie. At least thats what I seem to hear is supposed to happen. Not sure I'm going to like that scene given that I'm pregnant too haha.


----------



## lhamil88

have you read the books ?...it's described as an AWEFULL birth! and i thought mine was bad...pah...so if you do see it don't take it to heart too much lol

any of you UK ladies watch children in need last night?....manamana dododoopdo :tease:


----------



## newfielady

I read the books I was just wondering how far part 1 was going to get me for my Twilight fix :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

I've just got back from my Twilight fix... although I'm disappointed to have to wait until Nov 2012 for part 2... 

It was great but I think you need to have read the book to really appreciate it. :D 

It does end with the birth plus a little bit... I'm not saying any more! 

x


----------



## newfielady

Gosh, good thing we'll all have new babies to make the next year pass by quickly. :rofl: Hopefully Avatar 2 doesn't make us wait to long. Like I told my step-father, pregnant ladies are not patient ladies. LOL


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes i've read the books several times, the birth does sound like a pretty intense time. My friend who I was supposed to go see the movie with tonight has cancelled, maybe i'll get to see it tomorrow night.


----------



## 2nd time

well dh has taken one of his cars to the new house lol phase one compleate i spent the day saying good bye to my friend she has cancer and its going to be tough not seeing her all the time but i was brave and didnt cry


----------



## 2nd time

xdaniellexpx said:


> ive had a push of the phill n teds n i find it sooo hevy plus am only 5ft so i feel so small with it. think am just going to get crimbo out the way then decide on what 1 gurr push comes 2 shove it will be getting the addoptors for this 1 xx

phil and ted is heavy but it is a great pushchair but i am 5,7 and hefty with it lol


----------



## x-amy-x

heyy ladies.. how is everyone? xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am great amy u? x


----------



## x-amy-x

im ok... absolutely exhausted though.. what a week! Looking forward to a lazy sunday tomorrow! what've i missed? xx


----------



## 2nd time

i want a lazy day lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am having a lazy night oh off out so am going the chippy x factor n wrapping prezzies :D


----------



## loolindley

I've had a lovely day at my Oh's nieces first birthday. Party food and cake followed by a nap, what more could a pregnant girl want?!?

2nd time, well done on not crying, although how you managed it, I will never know! When is your actual move date?

I was hoping that Lozza would have been on to let us know of her baby/pram purchaces! Come on! I'm nosey!


----------



## x-amy-x

chippy! shockin... now i want one :lol:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

what do i get tho :duno:


----------



## x-amy-x

battered sausage and chips!


----------



## 2nd time

i move on wednesday and dh comes up on sat 26th my birthday lol thats when we move in i will be staying with my mum n dad before


----------



## loolindley

ooof, so exciting! You're moving to Sheff, right?

I've never had a battered sausage. Mmmmmmmm. *Ponders fried food*


----------



## 2nd time

yes going to sheffield still not sure about it but guess its happening


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi Loo and all,

Feeling drained so can't be bothered to go upstairs and get the laptop and iPhone too hard to write much!

Back in a bit - happy birthday Emera though if she pops on!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

batterd sasuage?? well i got sasuage chips curry n bread mm


----------



## x-amy-x

not battered? :o


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope just plain old sasuage ha am 2 fullll pop meeeeee!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

that sounds like it'd be messy? go have a poo ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha havent been in 8 days oh dear x


----------



## x-amy-x

lol ta for that!


----------



## 2nd time

gt some prunes lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha eeek 20 weeks left


----------



## x-amy-x

15 and half weeks til my section :O


----------



## lhamil88

2nd time , where bouts in shef you moving?...my aunty lives on parsons cross and nannan lives just behind thie football ground.

i want chippy!...were finally starting to have the kitchen fitted in the mornin so i think it's a good excuse for a take out tonight seen as all the plates ect are in boxes!...hmmm chineese?!


----------



## emera35

Thanks Lozza :)

Had a nice day, had my mum, her dog, my bro, SIL niece and nephew here, so a bit mental, but nice to see everyone :thumbup: Was feeling a bit drained though, and in mourning for birthdays that don't involve getting up, sorting out a still slightly ill poo covered toddler + cot, and then having to carry said toddler about all day except the bit i was chasing him round the playground trying to stop him pushing other children over :dohh:
I was feeling a bit drained from the worry of the last week, and from being ill myself yesterday, so struggled bit, but had fun none the less. Shame OH had to work, he came home with flowers and extra pressies though, and we are now snuggled up watching nature documentaries :haha: dead romantic i know, but i love them when i'm tired :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

x-amy-x said:


> 15 and half weeks til my section :O

omg now thats just scarey :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

moving to south sheffield near woodseats


----------



## newfielady

I pop on to check on everyone and we're back to poo talk. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

All right, laddies, I'm off to bed so I can get up in the middle of the night to get to the airport. :sick: I may not be on very regularly for a couple of days. Hope everyone is feeling and doing well!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and speaking of prego brain... I'm carrying my bags on with me for this trip. It's only two days and everything fits. It took me about four minutes to pick my outfits for Monday and Tuesday, yet I've been thinking all night and I can't get my brain to choose something to wear tomorrow on the plane. It's like I'm drawing a blank... meanwhile I only have about five shirts to choose from. :rofl: 

Packing for Paris is going to be SO fun if this is any indication. :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Hope you've all had nice weekends so far.:flower:

I spent 6 hours yesterday driving round various baby stores and I think i've decided on a travel system!:happydance: Subject to DH seeing it (not that he's really fussed, but I want that second opinion) i'm going for the Uppababy Vista. Either that or the Oyster which is a fair bit cheaper but i'm pretty sure I want the Uppbaby after reading a lot of reviews last night. It's actually a US make and think it's fairly new over here. I think the carrycot is suitable for overnight sleeping which saves me buying a moses basket too.

I also looked at a lot of furniture, and have come home with even more brochures! There's a range called Kub which looks nice, and has 20% off until the end of November so might try and look next weekend, if my sister & BIL don't mind being dragged round baby shops with us!

Lesters was brilliant - amazed how much cheaper it seems to be than everywhere else. Anyone else in the Northwest not decided on a pram, there's also a place called Winstanleys Pram World in Wigan (just off M6 J26) and they have more prams than i've ever seen in one place. Danielle - if you can get there they had a big range of doubles. Also went to a good place near the Warrington Ikea which had good furniture sets out.

Picked up my car seat from John Lewis as well, going to have a practice putting it in the car soon! While there I bought a pack of muslins, breast pads and some nipple cream, mainly so i feel like i've made progress.

I also bought 3 tops in Mamas & Papas as I realised although i'm sorted for work, my casual tops are starting to hang in the air over my bump and won't last much longer.

So I feel like i've made some progress at last:happydance:

Going to pop out for some fresh air now - DH will be home tonight and probably very hung over, so i'm going to make the most of the peace and quiet. Realised when i walked to get the paper this morning that I won't be able to just get up and leave the house when i want when the baby's here so need to appreciate my last child-free weekends and the freedom I currently have!


----------



## emera35

Lozza, glad you had successful shopping! :thumbup: Its true what you said about not being able to get up and leave the house whenever you want when the baby arrives...well, to a point. When they are newborn, if you have a wrap / sling its easy enough to just shove 'em in and stroll off to get the paper, and the same when they are a bit bigger too really. You get used to it pretty quickly though, i tend to have the bag by the door now always with at least one nappy, some wipes, spare trousers and socks and a snack and a carton of apple juice, so that if i need to dash out and be out for more than 30 mins, its less complicated. :thumbup:

Citymouse - Hope you managed to choose something to wear! I swear preggo/baby brain is cumulative, and never goes away! I struggle to make basic decisions these days :dohh:

We are having a quiet day today, much needed! I think Roh wants to go out though as he's spent the last 20 mins trying to strap himself into his pushchair and shouting "gooo!" :haha: We ain't goin' nowhere, i'm knackered!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lozza that sounds like a really successful trip! we are thinking of the Oyster pram too.

Well i had a successful shopping trip yesterday too. We have changed our mind on the cotbed and are now going with this one 

https://www.johnlewis.com/230700878/Product.aspx

its £100 cheaper than the previous one we were looking at.

i didn't get to buy any of the mulled wine in Ikea because the queue was just too long and i couldnt be bothered. i'll just stick to the M&S stuff which i know is good! lol

We also bought a white chest of drawers to go with the cot (ikea white Malm) and 2 white shelves.

I think we are going with a yellow and white theme with duck accessories but i keep changing my mind. this is the paper im considering

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-whirligig-wallpaper/749054000/type-i/

there seems to be a lot more duck themed nursery stuff in the usa than here!


----------



## newfielady

Mrs Cupcake- like the crib, er, cotbed I think you call them. Glad you got a better deal too. Some of the prices they charge is crazy :wacko: I've seen cribs from $199-$799! Love the wallpaper too! It makes me think of those marshmellow chicks we get at Easter, Peeps they're called. :D

Edit to add: Sounds like you had a very successful shopping trip lozza. :thumbup:
Also, Emera, I just had to smile trying to picture Roh trying to strap himself in a shouting Gooo. :haha: Sweetie.


----------



## kymied

My wonderful husband decided that since all the furniture is out of the dining room and the floors look beautiful that he would paint it. He did it all by himself and it looks great. Not the exact shade I would have picked but it's nice.

Ok, I need your opinion. Do you think his second toe is longer than his first toe? It's a debate if the little guy has my short stubby toes or DH's long gangly toes. We were saying that would be the first question we'll ask the doctor after he's born. "You have a healthy baby boy." "Yeah yeah what about his toes!" I was laughing so hard I couldn't breathe. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0630.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## x-amy-x

:lol: them piccies are sooo cute!


----------



## em2656

Hi Ladies, I've not been on for what feels like ages!

How are you all?

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya laddies...all is good over here :thumbup:

Just back from our little babymoon/weekend away and it was lovely....loads of great food and spa treatments. Going to try and fit another in jan/feb if we can:happydance:

Glad to see you girls have been busy baby shopping...none for me this weekend but i have an nct sale next weekend and a trip to Bluewater tomorrow for a little early christmas shopping and ctach up with my friend...we go a couple of times a year. Think i am going to look for a nice maternity, dress fo new years....a party one. Seen a lovely one in next and some in DP....hope they have mat wear in their bluewater branch. Mail order annoying me now......i want to shop properly!!!!!!:nope:

Anyway no other new apart from babies kicks and jabs are getting quite strong tonight....a couple have caught me unawares and took my breath away :haha:. I seem to get used to where she is kicking then a jab comes from way over the other side!!!!!! Bit of a surprise. Lus i am no longer iron bladder...she has taken to jumping around on it today :dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

A?ll well this end too:) I've spent the weekend painting the baby's room. Hooray!


----------



## mitchnorm

:xmas7:

Love these :xmas12:


----------



## firsttimer1

*HELLLOOOOO LADDIES!*

im back! :xmas3: Altho - not for long :( as im away with work tomo night until thurs night....boo! But im back for now!

So i have NO chance on catching up on the last 4/5 days so i hope i didnt miss anything huge?? Everyone well?

Has a lovely week off - lots of nursery doing mixed in with chrimbo shopping!

Our nursery is now getting there :happydance: altho we still need to put up the wooden dado rail which will run around the walls and divide the upper cream part from darker lower bit. And we need to furnish it with lamps etc. I LOVE the NEXT stuff we ordered too :dance:

Once we know if baby uis :blue: or :pink: we will add some colours :)

so here are some piccies.... but remember; its work in progress!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

;)


----------



## lauraclili

It's looking lovely FT! I like the colour choices :D


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks Laura :) If its a girl we will brighten it up with oyster pink - and then greens or blues for boy :)

have i missed any other nursery photos or big news??


----------



## lauraclili

I've painted mine today but I'm not taking photos until it's all dried. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

what colour(s) did you chose??

as ours doubles as a guest room (that chaise is a pull out double bed) im going to get a grown up floor lamp and tabe lamp from NEXT - https://www.next.co.uk/x483048s1#727244x48 do you think it will go?? x


----------



## x-amy-x

I have KILLER heart burn.. help me! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

oh no ive never had it so not to sure what to suggest? :( milk???


----------



## lauraclili

Gaviscon is my best friend Amy! I've been getting heartburn every day since week 16! 

Try a glade of milk or a yoghurt first. if that doesn't work then try plenty of water and some gaviscon. :D 

FT - I think the lamp will look lovely.


----------



## lauraclili

I've just painted out a purple nightmare - lilac walls and everything else (except the ceiling) in dark purple (including the radiator, door, and skirting boards). Yuck! 

Now, all woodwork is white and the walls are a crown colour called wheatgrass which is basically cream! :haha: 

However, a friend of ours, who is an artist, is going to come and do a tree mural for us over Christmas. I'm so excited! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

laura that sounds fab! cant wait to see some photos when done! xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - looking good! It's been a quiet week on here, there were 2 newbies I think, 1 boy and 1 girl.
I've chosen a pram after looking at tonnes yesterday. Hoping to buy next weekend!

Mitch - did you get a glider chair from kiddicare or a static one? Seen one on there which is half price but thought I'd check with you what the quality is like before I order it!


----------



## kymied

Laura - My friend has a projector so I'm going to have a tree projected on the wall so I can paint it without having to be too artsy. I plan to pick up a bunch of stick on leaves and birds and monkeys and other animals to hang on the tree. I like the idea of stick on so we can easily change their place or what on them. Then if child #2 is a girl we can get butterflies and flowers to make it more girly. (This one will likely move into the bigger room at that point.)


----------



## emera35

Gaviscon for heartburn everytime, its amazing stuff! I do find it totally disgusting though, its like drinking cold minty cum :sick: (excuse the turn of phrase, but its true!) Its still worth it as it fixes the heartburn. Doctors can prescribe it, so its free, rather than paying like £8 a bottle for the strong stuff!

I've started knitting for the first time ever today, i'm quite enjoying it, but i also appear to be quite bad at it! :haha: I'm knitting a blanket for bumpy :cloud9:

Very very odd sensation, bumpy is actually kicking me in the bum :wacko: Its sooo weird!!


----------



## lauraclili

Cold minty cum! That actually made me laugh out loud. The irony is that it's totally true!


----------



## waula

ft - love the nursery!! woo how bloody exciting!!!! 

Can't believe all you girlies are getting on with your nurseries - we're planning on doing ours in Jan - are we leaving it too late??!! mind you, we have just renovated the whole house so nothing should need painting - very jealous though of the organisation...surely nursery prep makes everything very real??! maybe i'm still sticking my head in the sand!!! d'oh...

my MIL is buying us our furniture for nursery and doesn't want to buy before baby gets here...hmmm how do i deal with that? me and DH defo want things sorted and prepared in Jan - i'm not really into this superstition stuff...annoying.

had a rubbish weekend at this end, spent it doing presentation for a teaching day i'm doing on wednesday - 9-4 teaching grumpy farmers without a break...nice...but finally finished and just recorded our final track on our 4th christmas album!!! yes, thats right DH insists on us recording new tracks each year for a christmas album to be distributed amongst family - it does normally go online too so when it does i'll let u know the web address... its hilarious!!!

right...time to catch up on strictly...night laddies, keep well....xxx

ps never had heart burn, not sure what it even is!!! sorry!! xx


----------



## waula

:happydance: ooooh and its my V day tomorrow...there will be a bump shot so come on all of you 12th march ladies!!! unleash the bellies :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

waula WHOOOOOP for nearly being at V day! brilliant!!!! 

ladies at 23 weeks / 24 weeks (as i know an extra week or less makes a huge difference) can u all feel your uterus above your tummy button? not sure i can???!!!


----------



## waula

when i sit up i can feel uterus half way between belly button and sternum but baby position seems to really affect it - if i can feel baby in mid-abdo then its really obvious but if he's lying across/at the bottom less obvious... sometimes i find it easier to feel it when i'm in bed and lying down... xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmm i dont even know howto tell where baby is ??!! :wacko:


----------



## MsCrow

FT, Yes, the baby is about an inch or two above. I was typing at the dining table at my parents and noticed my stomach move, there, a few times, it was really quite strange. 

Movements are much stronger now, regular jabs and turns. 

Think I finally decided on a buggy/pram which is quite a feat as they really don't turn me on. My parents have offered to buy us it which I'm quite floored about and I do love it. It also fits through the gap in the dry stone wall behind us that leads to the train station and should generally make life easier. It's a Mountain Buggy Swift with the addition of the matching carry cot. I can't decide what colour way though....ladies?


----------



## waula

aw FT - i'm the same sometimes!! the last few days though i get a "squirmy" feeling and my mid-belly gets really hard and i can feel kicks into my back so i assume that i can feel his back pushing outwards?? its certainly not all the time and given my vet training it might just be that i'm a bit more used to palpating things??!! don't worry! when i had 16 week appointment my MW checked my uterus when i was lying down so have a go in bed :) xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Thats good you can feel baby so strongly now MsC :) I can do but weirdly i cant ever pinpoint exactly where baby is haha. always feels like jabs low down still. THINK my uterus is just above my button - but so unsure.

Oh well.


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow - we know someone with a mountain buggy and they love it. I'm probably going for black, although the one I've chosen (uppababy) does a nice blue which I think would also suit a girl.

I think I can feel the top of my uterus above my belly button but only sometimes. Feels like a ridge, I can only feelthe top, not the sides. 

Waula, my mums the same with superstition. She told me today if I bought a pram to leave it in the shop, or at someone elses house. I'm just a bit nervous about retailers going bump at the mo so not willing to leave a paid for pram in a shop! She also reckons she bought most stuff for me after I was born!! She's being daft I think!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ms crow, the mountain buggy swift is the pram I have brought! I'm not a very big person with a small car and no foot paths around my house so we were limited with choice. The lady in the shop couldn't say anything bad about it. I haven't used it with a baby or anything yet but it's so easy to fold up and down and nice and easy to push! I like it heaps! I went with the black and grey colour. :)

Ft- I posted some pics of my nursery a few pages back! I don't know what page though! Yours looks lovely!! Can't wait to see it finished!! 

As for feeling baby, his movements are getting so much stronger but I'm still at a loss to figure out what position he is in or where he is laying. I was complaining to my mum about my flat part in my bump and she thinks baby has his back to my back which is why my bump is not huge or really round because I have arms and legs towards the front which would explain why Ive felt kicks from so early and why they are so strong now!! Would also explain why I can't pick a back or bum or anything.. I do believe the last few days he has preffered to hang out towards the right side though as my tummy has been a little Lop sided ha ha!


----------



## newfielady

Love the nursery pics ft. I thought of you tonight while I was eating my McDonalds. :rofl:
Not sure where my uterus is really. My stomach feels the same the whole way up to me :shrug: But I feel the kicks and movement down at the bottom to the left of my belly button. I think maybe baby is upright now? I think I've started to get huge all of a sudden. :shock: Maybe I'll post a new bump pic tomorrow. :D
Seen Breaking Dawn! Loved it but the theater had the sound up a little too high. The wolf parts woke the baby up and I got kicked throughout. :haha: The birth scene was very, ah, intense. As were the sex seen :winkwink: but for a totally different reason. lol. Anyways, chat tomorrow.


----------



## kymied

I was told at my appointment last week that my uterus is half way between my belly button and bra line. I can't feel the difference between my guts and uterus though. I have noticed that my skin is getting tighter. (and I'm layering on the belly butter!) I'm pretty sure the baby is upright because most of the kicks I've gotten have been really low. I've heard they move around a lot at this stage though so maybe that's the area I'm most sensitive to feeling the movement.

Has anyone else noticed that the prenatal vitamins cause constipation? If I forget to take mine I have far more productive bowel movements than when I do take it.

We're doing a lot of work on the house but it's not of the baby's room. We're still working on the first floor of the house, the bedrooms are on the second. The walls of the baby's room have holes that need to be plastered!

Well, time for bed! Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## MsCrow

Wouldluv, I had a sneaking suspicion you'd have a MB Swift and I'm glad to read that you think so highly of it. I'm still quite torn about the whole thing, friends insist I won't need one, but they live in the centre of a city and it's semi-rural here.

Kymied, yes, I notice about the vitamins too. I also notice that one brand makes me far worse than others so I'm sticking to a supermarket brand that effects me a little less.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Newfie- I went and seen Breaking dawn the other day and my baby was going off to because it was so loud ha ha!!

Mscrow- I think a pram is a good idea, you can use it for baby to sleep in while your out. I'm getting a sling for smaller outings but I still feel I need a pram. Especially when baby is a bit bigger! But each to their own.


----------



## loolindley

FT, your nursery looks gorgeous! Glad you had a good week, but sorry to hear you are shooting off for another 4 days :(

Cold minty cum, huh? Well, better than the warm non minty variety I guess! Think I will stick to fruity rennies. They are delish too!

MsCrow, I'd be tempted for the Chilli or the Lime colour in the buggy. They are both gender nutrual I would say, and they're children, so it's nice to have a splash of colour! It depends how worried you would be about it clashing with what you wore though! :xmas13:

I had a terrible day yesterday. Tummy bug still not gone, so obviously had a bit of food poisoning, couldn't decide on the best time to ask for my transfer - after Christmas, or when I start Mat leave. They both have their advantages. If we go after Christmas then it will mean OH can look for work and get settled and hopefully get some leave built up before the baby comes. It will also means we will be up there when the house sale goes through, so we will be able to get in straight away and get some work done, HOWEVER, it will mean I will have to do 2 hours commuting (on bus/train - not driving) every day, which I don't have to do at the moment. Something that would be harder as the pregnancy progresses. We never came to a conclusion. I just cried a lot, and then had a headache which I couldn't shift. Marvellous.

I've also been stressing out because I've not felt the baby move for a couple of days. I am hoping that it is because I have been too busy to pay attention for the weekend, and therefore just haven't noticed. :shrug: Hopefully I will hear something today.


Lozza, I'm not sure if I said, but great pram choice. It's so nice to have made a decision isn't it!!!


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning laddies! 

Just a quick :hi: and a happy Monday to you lovely bunch. 

Have a great day - I'll try and post a bit more later and perhaps a bump pic...if I'm feeling brave!! :winkwink: :coolio:

xxxx


----------



## littleANDlost

morning ladies! hope you all had a good weekend. I'm to tired to catch up on it all right now though. I slept 11 hours last night and i think it's made me worse. I also had a massive boob leakage in the night and woke in in a stiff PJ top. I;ve had the odd dribble and drip since about 22 weeks but this was quite a bit more. wasn't expecting to get that so early on??
Oh and we also got the car seat no saturday :) just the cotbed and pram left now, We can't decide what pram to get though.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - I seem to have fallen into a bit of a pattern of 2 days of virtually nothing followed by 1 day of loads of kicking. I've definitely noticed if i'm on the go more I get less movement (either because i'm too busy to notice, or being on the go rocks it to sleep). Most of us seem to have quiet days so i'm presuming it's normal. I've started reading a few chapters of my book out loud each time I pick it up, and after a while I get a kick so hopefully it's starting to recognise my voice!

L&L - I picked up my carseat Saturday thanks to you! Also chose (99% sure) the Uppababy Vista which fits the maxi-cosi! Plus the carrycot can be used overnight which saves on a moses basket (although I might get a cheap one anyway just so i don't have to carry the carrycot upstairs, not sure yet)


----------



## littleANDlost

well OH still wants the Bugaboo Cameleon, and apart from the fact that it's very expensive i don't think we need everything it does (goes on two wheels so you can pull it backwards over snow or the beach?) It&#8217;s also to bulky for my liking. I still love the look of the silvercross surf but it's not at all particle as I live in a flat up one flight of stairs and lugging it around (it's quite heavy) will be a nightmare. There's also the bugaboo bee, which i don't like but is the most practical for what we need. OH doesn't like quinnys or any of the mothercare own or mamas and papas. Nothing fits 100% and it's doing my head in.
The maxi cosi fits on all of them but were not planning on using the car seat on the pram to much. (everyone keeps telling us that your not meant to have the baby in it for more than a couple of hours at a time)
CONFUSED.COM


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> well OH still wants the Bugaboo Cameleon, and apart from the fact that it's very expensive i don't think we need everything it does (goes on two wheels so you can pull it backwards over snow or the beach?) Its also to bulky for my liking. I still love the look of the silvercross surf but it's not at all particle as I live in a flat up one flight of stairs and lugging it around (it's quite heavy) will be a nightmare. There's also the bugaboo bee, which i don't like but is the most practical for what we need. OH doesn't like quinnys or any of the mothercare own or mamas and papas. Nothing fits 100% and it's doing my head in.
> The maxi cosi fits on all of them but were not planning on using the car seat on the pram to much. (everyone keeps telling us that your not meant to have the baby in it for more than a couple of hours at a time)
> CONFUSED.COM

Tough isn't it :nope: 
The maxi-cosi doesn't fit on Mamas & Papas I didn't think, or some of the silver cross ones? That ruled those out for me quickly enough. What about the Oyster? I had different opinions in different shops as to whether it was really all terrain, but it's really light, and a lot cheaper than the Bugaboo.


----------



## littleANDlost

silvercross surf is fine for the maxi cosi. OH doesn;t like oyster. he said it seemed like it wasn;t built as well as the bugaboos. he's a real nightmare and from a very well off family and seems to think that the more expensive something is the better it is no matter what. It's really starting to get to me.


----------



## lozza1uk

Difficult then... My DH is a bit like that, thinks more expensive is better but fortunately he's not that interested in what pram we get. He did say this morning am I sure I don't want to spend more on a Bugaboo, icandy or Quinny, but I know I don't. 

At the back of my mind is whatever pram I get, i'm bound to find something I don't like about it... so at least if i've spent £300 less i'll have less to feel guilty about! Maybe you need a pros and cons spreadsheet to lay it all out and compare the ones you like?

Good luck anyway :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

lozza1uk said:


> Loo - I seem to have fallen into a bit of a pattern of 2 days of virtually nothing followed by 1 day of loads of kicking. I've definitely noticed if i'm on the go more I get less movement (either because i'm too busy to notice, or being on the go rocks it to sleep). Most of us seem to have quiet days so i'm presuming it's normal. I've started reading a few chapters of my book out loud each time I pick it up, and after a while I get a kick so hopefully it's starting to recognise my voice!
> yet)

Yes me too! I worked on Friday and Saturday night and I didn't notice as much kicking. Like you said, not sure if I didn't notice it or if the movement kept the baby asleep. :shrug: But I did get kicked when I went to bed. :sleep:.
Did you see Breaking Dawn? I only ask because there is a part where Edward can hear the baby's thoughts and he says "The baby like's your voice, mine too" I was like :blush: awwwww. I think it's the hormones. :haha:
Also, you ladies in the uk (and probably the us too) with all the makes and models of strollers/prams. :wacko: You're doing _my_ head in. I would never be able to decide. Here it's real simple and unless you go to St. John's there really isn't a lot of selection. The one I have fold with one hand, is light, it's a nice brown color and the back reclines. Perfect :thumbup: :rofl: Good luck!


----------



## emera35

L&L - If you have to lug a buggy up and down the stairs regularly, seriously, get the lightest most compact one you can find! I have to do it too and found i totally abandoned my buggy, which i love pushing, after a few weeks and either used the carrier i had (never saw myself babywearing much but omg its great!!) or once Roh was 6 months a £25 lightweight one hand fold stroller from Argos, as i can carry him and it up the stairs together :thumbup: The only time i ever use the big buggy now is if i have to go out and its raining heavily (the raincover on it is amazing) or if i know we'll be out during Roh's naptime, as naturally its alot more comfy than the £25 quid jobbie! The only one you mentioned that i'd be keen to drag up and down is the bugaboo bee. Not my fav pram in the world, but its light and dead practical for your needs. I'd definately suggest you get a sling or something, purely for when you have to take the buggy up and down, you will find its a nightmare having to leave your LO alone in the flat (invariably screaming! :dohh:) then do several trips getting the buggy and the shopping in. Easier if you can strap them to you and avoid the stressful crying part :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Also, point out to your OH that he is generally not going to be the one carrying buggy, shopping and baby up and down on his own on a daily basis, and actually his opinion on the pram is entirely secondary! :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

*Happy Monday, Laddies.* I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. :flower:

This is Thanksgiving week here in the US, so I only have 1/2 of a work week, and it should be pretty low key. I have a doctor's appointment Wednesday morning, and they've scheduled a 1 hour ultrasound! I might have to ask for a potty break halfway through it. :xmas1:

I have had lots of kicks over the weekend. I can feel the difference between right and left (Baby A & Baby B), but I can't really tell where the kicks are coming from. Some of them seem to be really high near my ribs and some of them seem to be down low on top of my cervix (which is a very bizarre sensation). Surely they're not stretched out that far. :shrug: So I think some of the wiggles must create a ripple of movement???? 

Lovely nursery, FT. :thumbup:

As for pram/stroller talk. It's so overwhelming. Sometimes I get jealous of you ladies who get to choose from such cute and clever single strollers. However, in some ways it's easier for me because I have fewer options. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> Yes me too! I worked on Friday and Saturday night and I didn't notice as much kicking. Like you said, not sure if I didn't notice it or if the movement kept the baby asleep. :shrug: But I did get kicked when I went to bed. :sleep:.
> Did you see Breaking Dawn? I only ask because there is a part where Edward can hear the baby's thoughts and he says "The baby like's your voice, mine too" I was like :blush: awwwww. I think it's the hormones. :haha:
> Also, you ladies in the uk (and probably the us too) with all the makes and models of strollers/prams. :wacko: You're doing _my_ head in. I would never be able to decide. Here it's real simple and unless you go to St. John's there really isn't a lot of selection. The one I have fold with one hand, is light, it's a nice brown color and the back reclines. Perfect :thumbup: :rofl: Good luck!

I saw the movie last night... I also found that my baby started kicking at the loud scenes. It was funny the part when Bella is examining her stomach when she first find out she is pregnant and feels a kick because at the exact time mine was kicking me haha! I also found the scene when Rose is holding the baby and she is making cute little baby noises that I felt a little choked up haha! must be the hormones.


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks guys for the pram advise! emera35 that is exactly what i have been trying to tell him and ended up getting upset with him and saying if we got the ones he wanted i;d be stuck by myself in the flat all day unable to leave as i wont be able to get the bloody things up or down the stairs! It's not even like we have neighbour who can help me either as most are old or out working all day.
Will have another serious talk with him about it tonight I think and ty to get him to come into town to meet me from work one evening to look at them all when its more quite. I think he forgets that it will in general be me alone with the pram/buggy.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I've had a busy few days so not been on at all.
I think I might have SPD. I am finding it increasingly painful to walk far and turning over in bed is agony, topped off with chronic heartburn I am hardly getting any sleep at all!!

Whoever said they bought nipple cream.....DON'T USE IT!! As a previous breastfeeder the worst thing you can do is make your nipples soft. You are more inclined to crack/bleed. It's best to tough it out for a couple of days and if latched on properly any tenderness will go really quickly. It's just another comic to be honest. Xx


----------



## crowned

Morning, ladies.
Not much new here - enjoying a day off work today. My brother is coming to visit us this week, which I'm pretty excited about. 
I'm trying to forget about the nursery for a couple of weeks, as our budget won't let me buy any more baby things or supplies for decorating until December. 
Wondertwins, I get jabs both low and high, and I figure it's probably hands and feet both jabbing at me. My baby does somersaults sometimes, though - I can feel it flipping around in my tummy!
Whoever asked about a 'squirmy' feeling and tummy going hard, I get those too! I think they're Braxton Hicks contractions - I get a super weird feeling, and then my bump goes rock hard for a half minute or so. They're totally normal - just your uterus practicing for real contractions later!


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow - that was me with the cream! Really? Bummer. I was told to start applying 2 weeks before i'm due. Is that a load of rubbish? Ah well, it wasn't that expensive so i'll save it for emergencies!


----------



## wondertwins

Glowie- Sorry about the pain. :hugs: I feel like my back is a complete mess already. For now, I'm relying on prenatal yoga to give me a little relief. However, in my head, I think one of those inversion tables (where you hang upside down) would be wonderful. I don't actually know if it would work, and I'm not about to try it while pregnant, but the thought having my spine stretched out like that sounds amazing...like it would pop all my joints and give me more room for these rapidly growing critters! Pregnancy would be much easier if only I were taller! :haha:

Lozza- Good luck with convincing DH. I generally think if you're the one who has to handle it, that means you get to decide. :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

WT - thanks, but I think you mean L&L. My DH is happy to go with whatever fortunately, as long as he didn't have to spend hours looking at them!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi all!!!!

Lozza - I think you were asking about the nursing chair from Kiddicare....I got this one for £79.99 - https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...isplayA_165_10751_-1_14692_102344_10001_14053. It is static - doesnt glide but bounces gently. Didnt want to spend too muchand actually as baby is in moses basket for a few months in our room, I am wondering how much use it will get :blush:. Its not too big either which is good for us with a smaller room. It is good quality and comfy - a couple of people have said the arms could do with being padded (as they are just wooden). I wont know til its in use I guess.

The position of my uterus is a mystery to me also FT.....I couldnt tell you. I can tell you however that my little girl is a right wiggler and managed to kick me last night behind belly button, in groin area and in my right side. I suppose when you actually read the books, they are around 10 inches plus in length - although curled up - that sounds pretty big to me. I was reading a pregnancy magazine yesterday that said at 25 weeks they are longer than the length of the magazine page I was reading!!!:wacko:

Anyone else having difficulty getting comfy to go to sleep - last night was a nightmare, she was well active and I was very restless. My pregnancy pillow didnt seem to sort it out either....once I was asleep though everything was good.

Went to Bluewater shopping today - didnt get anything for baby as I was with my friend and obviously no one knows that we know....girls stuff in Pumpkin Patch and Monsoon were well cute too!!!:nope:. Thats the only downside with no one else knowing. Waula - was it you that found out sex but was also keeping quiet? Hows that going for you? We have been very good - no one knows (and everyone still thinks we dont :haha:). Christmas shopping was poor and dont get me started on maternity party dresses.....poor poor poor selection in all shops. I wanted to try this one on for New Years Eve - https://www.next.co.uk/g472170s4


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah lozza I was told that by a BF support councillor when I had my first as had terrible cracked/bleeding nipples, so stopped using it immediately. Second time didn't use anything and after a couple of initial days of tenderness all was well and BF for 8 months. Can't do it this time as got implants! Which by the way were needed after the 8 months lol! I would 100% recommend BF to anyone though, I loved it and so did DD. 

I've managed to get a travel system off Freecycle, on my way to pick it up. Thought it would be handy to have 2nd one to leave at grannies or childminders. I did this last time saved so much time/effort constantly packing/unpacking the car! 

WT, can't imagine how your back is feeling! Frankly I'm fed up of people asking if I'm having twins. When I say no! They say ate you sure?!!!


----------



## wondertwins

lozza1uk said:


> WT - thanks, but I think you mean L&L. My DH is happy to go with whatever fortunately, as long as he didn't have to spend hours looking at them!

LOL. Baby brain attacks again. :xmas13: (but at least I get to use one of the cute Christmas smileys). My DH is the same as yours. He would rather not be bothered by looking at anything. :)


----------



## wondertwins

mitchnorm said:


> I wanted to try this one on for New Years Eve - https://www.next.co.uk/g472170s4

That dress is adorable!!!! Were you not able to find it???


----------



## lauraclili

The dress is gorgeous! I wish I was the right kind of shape for something like that! 

Can I ask that your take on the cloth vs disposable argument is? I'm thinking of going with cloth as I like the Eco credentials and I'm not bothered by the washing (also I secretly think the cloth bums look so cute!) what do you all think? 

X


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to try this one on for New Years Eve - https://www.next.co.uk/g472170s4
> 
> That dress is adorable!!!! Were you not able to find it???Click to expand...

The problem is that there is loads of stuff online but very little actually in the shops themselves - they tend not to stock on store :nope:. The shopping centre I went to today specifically had a maternity section in Next and I thought 'great' I can actually try it on.....I miss that with online shopping and dont like all the faff of having to go to post office to return stuff etc etc. well they had 2 racks of mat stuff and nothing similar to this dress :nope:.

Going to have to buy online....it is £50 and I may only get to wear it once but it is New Year :xmas12:

Laura - I am going for disposable nappies....suppose I am just lazy and really dont fancy washing and drying cloth ones several times a week. There will be enough to do.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - thanks, gives me an idea of Kiddicare quality anyway. I like the idea of a rocking one, used to love a rocking chair we had at home when i was younger and have always wanted another one! It's reduced to £139 which seems good value. I figure I might need to feed in the spare room anyway to keep DH asleep so it will get used.

Laura - i'd love to use cloth nappies but need to look into it. I don't like the idea of so many nappies in landfill but not sure how good i'll be with cloth. 

Re sleeping - yep, still a nightmare. I can't always get comfortable, then i wake up needing to wee, and turning over is an effort! Really lucky that DH seems to sleep through it all as I make a right performance out of it!

Right, bit early but going to order a curry. It's our 2nd wedding anniversary today so thought we'd have a takeaway and find a film to watch. It's cold and wet here so feels like a night to stay on the sofa (pilates was the alternative, i'll go tomorrow night instead!)


----------



## crowned

I'm going disposable because we share laundry facilities with others, but otherwise I'd totally go cloth too!


----------



## loolindley

Huzzah! I have made a decision!

Right. 

In the second week of January my OH is going to finish work and move to my parents in Stockport (brave man).
For the following 4 weeks, I am going to stay in Machynlleth and work there, going up to Stocky at weekends.
I am then going to start my mat leave MEGA early on the 3rd Feb 2012, and move to my parents in Stockport.
I will take 9 weeks holiday, 39 weeks paid maternity leave, and return to work at my new depot in Crewe on 7th January 2013.

This means that OH will be able to get settled into a new job, and hopefully get an arangement where he can take a week off when the baby comes. It will also mean he is up there when the house sale completes so he can get in and strip wallpaper, AND it will mean that I am not commuting to Crewe every day when I am 7-8 months pregnant.

I _does_ mean unfortunately that I will be starting my mat leave earlier than I would have normally done rather than having those extra 3 weeks off afterwards, but I don't think I will be twiddling my thumbs as I will have the new house to organise. And I will still have 11 months off.

PLEASE tell me that sounds like an ok idea. It's an impossible situation, where nothing suits everyone, but this one seems the best compromise. 

Right. I'm going to go and make me a ticker!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*HELLO LADDIES! *

well im in a hotel in derrrrbyshire and pretty much bought internet so i cud come on here :haha: - thanks for comments on the nursery; cant wait till its finished!

so i woke up this monring at 5:50am to leave for derbyshire and baby was literally going MENTAL. it felt like there was a ball rolling in my tummy..... guess ive found my babys active period :haha:

does anyone else have a linea nigra all the way up to bra line?? or just me?? :blush: Its VERY faint though.

newfie - hope u enjoyed that Mcds :) there is a Mcds literally at bottom of car park here.... must stay strong.... must stay strong.... PAH!!!!

Mitch - apparently at our stage uterus is usually just above tummy button?? so im not too worried now. cant beleieve our babys are longer than a page of a magazine! :dance:

RE: TWILIGHT TALK
ive skipped all the Breaking Dawn relatedd posts as ive not seen it yet (altho i have read the book) - and cant wait!!! reviews have been very mixed tho.... :wacko:

wudluv - gonna try andd find your nusery photos now.... :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Loo, it sounds like a great idea. I'm already wishing I was on mat leave! :haha: so I wouldnt worry too much about being off early. 

Incidentally, I have an ordinary rocking chair I want to get rid off as I have three (oops!) however, it's free to a good home if any one wants it. I'll PM pictures if anyones interested.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loolindley - i think your plans sound perfect; and its not mega early at all. Esp if you think your baby MAYYYYY even be a tad early?? well done on great decision making! :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

FT I have a feint linea negra all the way to my bra line too... It's supposed to mean you're having a girl... Otherwise, its supposed to stop at your tummy button... Just a thought!


----------



## firsttimer1

lauraclili said:


> FT I have a feint linea negra all the way to my bra line too... It's supposed to mean you're having a girl... Otherwise, its supposed to stop at your tummy button... Just a thought!

a-ha! lets test this theory - who else has an OTT linea nigra??? :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- That sounds like a fabulous idea! Your OH sounds like a sweetie to stay with your parents for 4 weeks. :) And it does sound like a pretty fair compromise. I think you'll use the early maternity leave wisely -- to get your house in order and to play with us on BnB. :thumbup:

FT- You bought internet to check in with us. I'm glad to see you have your priorities straight. :kiss:

Mitch- That dress (which I could never wear since my boobs wouldn't fit :blush:) might surprise you. It has that empire waist and cute belt so it might work as a regular party dress too. 

Laura- After much thought, I am going to start out with disposables. I am going to be the sole caregiver for the twinnies for several months (DH will be out of town for about 4 months :cry:), so I want to minimize my logistical headaches. (Or like Mitch said... I'm just lazy. :haha:) If I were only having 1 baby, I'd be more inclined to use reuseables.


----------



## loolindley

Ha! My baby turning up early? Not a flipping chance!!!!!!! 
And that's an extra incentive to get the house sorted and move in ASAP, so that if we are trying the :sex: method of getting the baby out,we can just get on and do it. That AINT happening in my Mum and Dad's house :xmas13:

Oooooh, check out my shiney new ticker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crowned

No linea nigra at all here, so I guess I can't join in the comparison... or my baby has no gender? lol.
laura, I'd love a free glider/rocking chair! Care to ship it to Canada? :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Hang on, that can't be right..... I finish on a Friday, and it's monday now, so how could it be 6 days......


----------



## loolindley

Ooof, I get it, it's worked it out as FULL months, weeks and days, rather than just weeks and days. That's fine! I think.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - LOVE the new ticker ;)

Laura - after much thought andd calculations of cost/effort/time etc we will be using disposable xxx

so come on ladies..... who else has got a linea all the way up to bra line???? :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

I don't think I've got a line at all - what does that mean?!!

So much for a romantic evening in front of a film - I forgot it was spurs/villa, plus he's mega hung over from his weekend away, ah well, will probably be on here instead!


----------



## lozza1uk

Oh and loo, sounds like a sensible plan!


----------



## firsttimer1

IM guessing no line or up to button is boy??? :wacko: sure its all a load of twaddle anyway! heehee

is anyone else craving sweet stuff all the time? I never had a sweet tooth before pregnancy - but now i cant get enough of puddings!!! and ive got to stretchies still (phew - so far) but i HAVE got those tiny little veins :sick: NHS book says they will go afterwards..... but knowing my luck.... lol


----------



## crowned

lozza, me too, so it sounds like our babies are gender-neutral together :)


----------



## firsttimer1

hang on - weve got it the wrong way round according to this???

*There is a pregnancy superstition surrounding the linea nigra. If the line extends only from the pubic bone to the belly button, it is a girl; if the line runs all the way up to the mother&#8217;s chest, it is a boy. *

so i AM having a :blue: :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Pool, that's the opposite of what I read. It really is a load of twaddle! :haha: 

However, I'm also craving sweet things.... Particularly giant chocolate buttons!


----------



## firsttimer1

yup - agreed its twaddle. as just read another site saying other way round LOL :rofl:

i just ate a massive tube of M&Ms...... feel..... so...... :sick:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

No line for me...yet. 

Just had my monthy doctors appointment (these don't include ultrasound, which is why I had a separate appointment last week for the ultrasound). Doctor checked my weight, blood pressure, urine... you know, all the usual stuff. Everything seems good... baby's heart rate is 138/bpm... i've only gained about 2 more lbs since my last appointment, which is surprising since i've definitely popped since my last appointment at 16 weeks. So far i've only gained about 4lbs, which considering i'd lost 4lbs by 10 weeks... i'm about the same weight as I was before i got pregnant!! haha... crazyness... all the extra weight is in my tummy I guess. I also got my flu shot! 

So all in all, everything is good so far :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

oh and i'm also craving sugary things. I am usually a sweet tooth person though... except at the beginning of the pregnancy i craved salty foods... so not sure if that really means anything with my sweet tooth back.


----------



## wondertwins

Throughout this pregnancy, I have been craving donuts, but I really try to stay away from them altogether since my will power is so bad. Yesterday, DH came home and surprised me with THREE of them. They were so fresh they were still warm. MmmmmMMmmmMMMM. It was so incredibly sweet of him, but these are the types of things I have to stay away from or I'm going to gain a billion pounds.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all.

lauraclili - i have bought disposables for the first couple of weeks and then itti bitti tuttos reuseables in all different rainbow colours! im determined to use cloth nappies at least whilst im on maternity leave.


----------



## newfielady

Okay so no one is chatty all morning and then when I get on I have 5 pages to catch up on :wacko:. 


> Went to Bluewater shopping today - didnt get anything for baby as I was with my friend and obviously no one knows that we know....girls stuff in Pumpkin Patch and Monsoon were well cute too!!!. Thats the only downside with no one else knowing. Waula - was it you that found out sex but was also keeping quiet? Hows that going for you? We have been very good - no one knows (and everyone still thinks we dont ). Christmas shopping was poor and dont get me started on maternity party dresses.....poor poor poor selection in all shops. I wanted to try this one on for New Years Eve - https://www.next.co.uk/g472170s4

We're finding out the gender Mitch but we're telling people. I would never be able to keep it a secret plus everyone knows everyone here so someone is bound to see me buying something pink/blue. lol. By the way, I LOVE that dress. If I was going out on New years I'd be ordering that tonight. :D


----------



## lauraclili

I have tuttos too! I have the print design ones which were on special offer at the baby show. :) I also have some itti bitti snap ins in small for when the baby is tiny. At least that's the plan! I'm also convinced that I should be able to manage reuseables when I'm on maternity leave... Hopefully!


----------



## lozza1uk

I've just opened a tin of quality street so with you guys on the sweet stuff! Havin said that had a really nice curry and baby's been kicking ever since so hopefully likes a bit of everything. Like its mum and dad!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im jealous of the quality street lozza although i am going to have a bit of stollen and a coffee in a mo! (just a mini one! lol)

choosing the nursery theme is stressing me out. i don't like the mamas and papas yellow duck/chick paper anymore.


----------



## mitchnorm

No linea over here.....and my baby is definately pink...or so they said :haha::wacko:

I also craved savoury, spicy food early on and now more sweet stuff than usual....i am never a dessert person but i am loving chocolate and ice cream more:thumbup:

I think i am definately going for that dress......just gotta get around to ordering it. I did look at some non mat dresses today but they dont look very bump friendly...like they'd ride up at the front mmmmm

Loo - sounds like a great plan....i would love to go onto maternity leave early feb :happydance:...good decision. I am also planning to go back to work jan 2013

FT - gotta love those premier inn pillows...grab the extras out of the wardrobe :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I think you'll also be much bumpier by the time NYE comes around so non-maternity wont grow with you and will be higher at the front than the back! 
I'm still being kicked, thinks it's having it's own little party for one tonight, hope this stops before I go to bed, I feel like I'm growing while I sit here!


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - same for me but last night...she was breakdancing. Very quiet tonight...a couple of jabs but think those are involuntary on her part :haha:. Worried shes gonna start battering me soon just before bed:blush:


----------



## waula

evening laddies - wow so quite a lot to catch up on today...phew...
Firstly - FT - Derbyshire???? "helloooo" thats where I am too!!! crazy isn't it!!! where abouts are you training?? 

Secondly - linea nigra - had one since about 6 weeks, goes all the way up to sternum but gets a bit wiggly/fatter around my belly button...so FT you're defo having a boy one!!! :happydance:

Mitch: yep it was us that found out it was a boy and are keeping quiet - its going ok so far - feels like having a vent on here allows me to say he and boy enough to get it out of my system!!! :haha:

dunno who said about DH getting way too involved in prams - know the feeling!! lovely lady in a pram shop who was helping us stood there and told him it basically wasn't up to him as it would mostly be me using it - it went down brilliantly and he's letting me have what i want now...we're getting emmaljunga nitro city in black with a bit of red - DH thinks its too "extreme sport" but i love it!!! and its light and narrow and really traditional looking which i love. pic attached...

AFM - woke up for a wee at 4am and could not sleep so got up ridiculously early (suffering now) and had mad busy day at work....but....its officially V day :happydance: :yipee::xmas10::xmas12: and yes i am pretty excited about it!!! might even be time for a belly bump update if i can persuade DH!!!

Hope everyone is well and tucked up on a grim night like this - our fire is roaring and i'm in my PJ's already!!
xxxx
 



Attached Files:







pram.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## newfielady

linea nigra- I've got a faint one that goes to my belly button but no further. Sometimes I wonder if it's the light of the darker hair growth :wacko: But it's def there. No stretch marks for me either yet.
Loo- that sounds like a good plan to me. :thumbup: 
Whatever happened to blessedmomma?

Also, read this in my maternity book earlier and I thought about one of you girls last week had dark feet? This is the quote from the book:
*My legs and feet turn bluish and blotchy sometimes. Is something wrong with my circulation?*
_Due to stepped-up estrogen production, many expectant women experience this kind of transitory, mottled discoloration when they're chilly. It's insignificant, and will disappear postpartum. _


----------



## emera35

I have Linea Nigra also, all the way up, OH calls it the zip :haha: (oh if only!!) I don't mind it, except its come in wonky again :growlmad: it doesn't meet up at my bellybutton :dohh: I had it exactly the same last time, and i'm apparently having a different gender this time, so as usual the old wives' tale is twaddle :haha:

WT - I have been craving donuts all pregnancy too! Only custard filled ones though, and i'm finding it hard to find the right ones. This is a very good thing, or i'd look like a donut by now! :haha:

Laura - Cloth nappies all the way. To be honest, i'm not sure that they are all that much more environmentally friendly, being that i tend to tumbledry them, but at least they aren't going to landfill. Also, they are really coming into their own now they are about to be used for the 2nd child, so economy wise, there is no comparison. In fact, most the nappies we use have done my niece, Roh, currently my nephew, and will come back to us very soon for child no. 4 ! I use a mixture of sized totsbots organic cotton and bamboo ones with motherease wraps (amazing night nappies, and even exploding poo doesn't escape!) fuzzibunz one size (very slim fitting and lightweight), bamboo terry cloths with wraps, wool longies or fleece covers and some one size cheapies that i tend to stuff with a mix of bamboo and/or hemp boosters and use the same wraps, or wool or fleece covers.

Bumpy is still kicking me in the bum, sooo weird! :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Hooray my ugly purple feet are normal! Thanks Newfie!


----------



## wondertwins

waula said:


> might even be time for a belly bump update if i can persuade DH!!!

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: The thought of this is pure awesome. If he does agree, please take a picture for us, and tell him we'll think he's the coolest. I can barely get my DH to touch my belly. He's kind of scared of it. So, there's no way I could get a belly bump out of him.

Oh, and congrats on V DAY!!!:thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

lauraclili- I knew _someone_ had the purple feet thing. It's always a relief to know you're still normal. :rofl:

I said to hubby last night, "I'm getting huge", his response was "ahhh". I started to laugh, and said this is one time where you can say yes. :rofl:


----------



## emera35

newfielady said:


> I said to hubby last night, "I'm getting huge", his response was "ahhh". I started to laugh, and said this is one time where you can say yes. :rofl:

Haha! Bless him! :haha: Our poor men, it must all be so confusing for them :haha: OH gets round saying anything about my size by saying things like "oooh, look the baby is getting bigger now! " rather than anything about me personally :)

Saw my Mum on the weekend and she said i looked like i'd lost weight. I was like errr... :saywhat: ??? She then said "well obviously not on your belly" hah! :dohh: I must look slimmer elsewhere though because its not her style to say things just to make me feel good about myself. She's pretty brutally honest :haha:


----------



## newfielady

emera35 said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> I said to hubby last night, "I'm getting huge", his response was "ahhh". I started to laugh, and said this is one time where you can say yes. :rofl:
> 
> Haha! Bless him! :haha: Our poor men, it must all be so confusing for them :haha: OH gets round saying anything about my size by saying things like "oooh, look the baby is getting bigger now! " rather than anything about me personally :)Click to expand...

Men are so cute sometimes. They're always taught to never tell a lady she "looks fat in that" so being pregnant goes against all rules as you want to be told how big you look or how big your getting. :rofl: My mom says "The baby is certainly growing" I say or I am! :)


----------



## kymied

Laura - Sounds like you have the same basic opinions on cloth diapers that I do.

I don't have a linea yet, I heard it shows up more in people with darker skin?

It seems the little guy's most active time is 8-9am (mid morning when you wake up at 5am). Today I was trying to get a task done, I only had like five minutes left of work to do until a convenient break but some one decided to kick me in the bladder every thirty seconds until I dropped everything to empty it. (I work in a lab so I have to take off my gloves, lab coat and wash my hands before I can head to the bathroom and redress when I come back.) Do you think they learn that kicking the bladder makes you empty it?

My coworker giggled today and said "Kym's getting more pregnant!" I thought it was funny, once you're pregnant do you get MORE pregnant?


----------



## loolindley

Ha! Kymied, I say that I am getting 'more pregnant' too!!!!

I don't know who was saying about getting bigger, but we were organising the staff Christmas night out yesterday. Last year I jumped out of the train at a little used station on the way home and did a snow angel. I was asked yesterday if I would be doing a snow WHALE???????????????? WTF??????? :saywhat: Shocking! It's a good job we are close friends!

Another crappy night for me. Awake since 4am again, and at 5am I was gripped by the need to know what time the first bus would take me from my new house to the train station. I won't need to know this until 2013 at the EARLIEST, but I just had to look it up on the internet in the middle of the night!!!!!!! It is 04.35 btw!


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning Ladies!!!

Well i have no No linea at all. And I'm completely off sweet things, haven't eaten chocolate once since falling pregnant. It just makes me feel sick to think about. I love chocolate though which is sad :(

With our Pram dilemma, spoke to OH who just said he'd speak to his parents about it again as theyve mentioned helping us with it, but nothing about changing his mind, part of me wants to tell his parents where to go as i know it will just make him want to get the most expensive one even more. And his mum has a way of using things like that against me and i don't want it hanging over our heads. 

Kym - i was thinking that about my bladder, where Im sat down at a desk all day i think LO likes me to get up and waddle around so kicks my bladder (like she's doing now) till i give in and head to the loo. 

Happy new fruiting day as well to you ladies all changing (though I'm not sure how many of us are left at the weekly change now?)
I can't believe I'm 25 weeks. Thats only 15 weeks to go eeekk. As Im taking all my holiday before my mat leave i also worked out last night i have 34 working days left at work from today! (had to take off Christmas and things to). Thats scary, especially to think we still have no idea what pram to get!!

p.s sorry for the essay


----------



## emera35

L&L - I say just get his expensive pram, only use it when he's there. Make sure he has to carry it, the baby and the shopping whilst you "dash to the loo". When you are on your own, make a point of dropping it down the stairs a few times, and they buy yourself a cheap and practical stroller! :winkwink: Problem solved :thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

i am moving tommorow and dh is comming on sat we dont get into new house till sat so i get some r&r at my mum an dads


----------



## mitchnorm

Just a quick stop...have back to back meetings at work :nope:

24 weeks and V day for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

emera35 said:


> L&L - I say just get his expensive pram, only use it when he's there. Make sure he has to carry it, the baby and the shopping whilst you "dash to the loo". When you are on your own, make a point of dropping it down the stairs a few times, and they buy yourself a cheap and practical stroller! :winkwink: Problem solved :thumbup:

this made me laugh so much!!! I'm not sure i could bring myself to drop it down the stairs though, as much as we don't need it the cameleon is pretty!


----------



## littleANDlost

YAAAAY FOR V DAY MICTH!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Happy Tuesday!!!

Mitch- Yay for VDAY!!! :xmas12:

Good luck with the move 2nd. 

Emera and Newfie- It's so cute that your men are doing their best to avoid saying anything negative about the weight gain. My DH is a little more like Loo's friend who joked about the snow whale. :xmas10: He thinks it's hilarious to call me "big mama." He's teasing, of course. When he does this, I simply remind him that he better watch out because when the boys are bigger, they are going to gang up on him to protect their mama! :thumbup::thumbup: There will be some advantages to being the only princess of the family. :cloud9:

AFM- This morning I woke up and put some lullaby music on my iPad. I placed the speaker right by my belly and both boys started to play. It worked better than orange juice at getting them going. :headspin:

Hope everyone is having a lovely day! It's been awhile since we've heard from a few of the mamas.... blessed...redsox... where are you???

EDIT TO ADD: I'M 22 WEEKS TODAY!!!! Twins typically come at 37 weeks. If that's true for my little ones, that means I have 15 weeks to go. Eeeek!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, 

No linea for me or stretch marks...yet. 

Had the flu jab yesterday and wondering if any of you noticed that it made you tired? I was fast asleep before 10 last night and was in a dead sleep when my alarm very rudely work me this morning. Just feeling very sleepy, anyone else notice this after their flu jab?


----------



## kkl12

Congrats on V day Mitch!

I don't have any sign of a linea nigra yet, but I do have a few stretch marks :blush:

DH and I went and registered for baby things this weekend, my mom and MIL are throwing me a shower in late January and I have to say we had fun and even though overwhelming, we had a good time. We wanted to get it done before christmas shopping starts, and I'm hoping maybe we will get some baby gifts on christmas:xmas9:

I think the baby has moved because the kicks have gone from way down low to now being about level with my belly button or higher. As I am sitting here writing this I can see the kicks now and not just feel them:cloud9:

My fingers have been feeling swollen lately- I had to take off one of my rings because it is too tight. :shrug: Anyone else noticing swelling?


----------



## newfielady

Emera- I had a right laugh a the image that made in my mind. "Sorry hunny, it slipped" :shrug: :rofl:
WT's- It's getting crazy to think that we all are (I think all, maybe expect Danielle who is very close) past the half way mark. I said the other day, I've spent more time pregnant now then I have left :shock:. 
2nd time- enjoy the r&r. You deserve it :thumbup:
Joanna- I meant to get the flu shot, but was very sick the two weeks they were doing them and now I'm sure it's too late. SO I'll just tough it out.

AFM- one of my old ttc friends on and pages went for her 12 week scan and found out her bubba was only measuring 8+3 weeks and there was no heartbeat. :cry: It's so sad since we were all ttc together and all of us were finally pregnant. She says she won't be back on but I'm hoping after the hurt isn't so fresh she will want to pop back on and chat. I found that talking to those girls when I m/c made it all easier.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Newfielady - I was planning to 'tough it out too' because my doctor didn't give me the flu shot last month, but I guess she said it was ok to do now (she told me she didn't like giving the shot before you are 20 weeks... but I know a lot of ladies here on BnB had their flu shot before then, so I guess it's just her rule.)
Sorry to hear about your TTC friend. I have a group of 3 other ladies on BnB who I was TTCing with and only one of them has managed to get pregnant since, I can't imagine how hard it is to wait or lose your LO.


----------



## Glowstar

Happy V Day Mitch and Mrs Cupcake :hugs: and anyone else I've missed :winkwink:

I haven't got a Linea Negra thingy-ma-jig :shrug: I've just got a fluffly belly...does that count :rofl:

Actually managed to have a decent nights sleep last night :thumbup: OH made me an iced decaf coffee and then I stuffed my face with Remegel and I didn't wake up! So hopefully that combo will work in future.

I'm using disposable nappies...I'm lazy like Mitch! :rofl: :blush:

Loo - your plan sounds fab.....we'll have to hook up next year and 'do lunch' as I'm only a couple of miles from Stockport :thumbup:

Baby Glowie has been mega active last couple of days...loads of kicks in the bladder :wacko:

Now stuffing my face with Custard Creams and feeling a bit icky :xmas13:


----------



## MsCrow

Newfie, as far as I know there isn't a deadline to have the flu shot by, I would talk to your GP and see if they can fit you in.

L&L, I hope you can sort out the pram situation. MrC was quite clear about what he wouldn't be seen dead with but we've both been in agreement to find the lightest and easiest to handle - we don't drive and have to negotiate stone steps. :baby:

I have a carrier, a premier baby carrier and am thinking about getting another as backup, either a mei tai or a lifft. It all depends what turns up on ebay. 

On the nappies thing, I mentioned a few pages back we were trying cloth having gotten a birth to potty set but with a good range of wraps from ebay for absolute peanuts. I figure I'd rather spend £30 and wash a lot than do the disposable, landfill. Whatever, it's personal choice. Emera, what was the poo explosion resistent wrap? I'm just using prefolds, the cheapest route, in your experience, are these ok? Some of the wraps are proraps which get good review so we'll see. :happydance:

WT, I love that you were playing music through the ipad, might have to try that with my mobile. :cloud9:

Congratulations of VDay Mitch. :flower:

No linea negra for me.

Finally, Loo, sounds like a great plan to me, good luck with it all. :thumbup:


----------



## littleANDlost

Ive just had some women at work all rush to get out of my pregnant way as i waddled to the toilet and it made me feel very big lol.

Newfi sorry to hear about your friend. :( Its so sad to hear but Im sure your right and once she starts to grieve and cope shell be back on to chat.


----------



## wondertwins

L&L- Tee hee. You have some ornery work friends!!

Glowie- Fluffy belly... That sounds so cute and almost makes me glad to have a hairy belly. :haha:

Newfie- :hugs: That's so sad. :(

KK- Sorry about the swollen fingers. Good think you took your rings off. I read a story in 2nd Tri about a woman who had to have her ring cut off. :cry: 

By the way, KK... when you registered for stuff, did you register for specific things? Did you do it in the store, or online? I'm having a tough time. My friends are throwing a big shower in January, but I hate asking for specific gifts. It makes me feel so uncomfortable even though I will definitely appreciate all the help since buying 2 of everything is expensive. With the exception of the stroller and bedding, I don't really care about particular brands. In my book, a bouncer is a bouncer. So registering has been hard. :shrug:


----------



## kkl12

wt- we did register for specific things at buy buy baby. Not really clothes or anything, just the big items and the bedding set/accessories that go with it. I agree that I don't want people to feel like they have to buy things I registered for, but at the same time I do want things to match. I think some people look at a registry for guidance on colors and buy what they want, and some prefer shopping that way because they know they are getting you something you want. Just my opinion


----------



## loolindley

Good afternoon Laddies!!!

Happy V day Mitch and MrsCupcake! How exciting!!! I'm loving the fact that some of you are on your 15 week countdowns too! The days feel like they are dragging, but overall, I can't deny it is flying!!!

Glowie, that sounds like a great idea. Because I've not lived in Stocky for over 11 years I wont know anyone, so it's nice to think we could meet up at some point.

My baby must be having an active day. Since about 5 this morning I have felt them lots, and I love it! I find it mesmerising, and get this vacent expression on my face whilst I am concentrating on feeling more! I am defo going to try some music once i get back from walking the dogs. What a lovely idea!

I'm going to see Twilight tonight with my OH and his sister. The cinema is 40 minutes away, and there is a KFC there, so I might try and negotiate some chicken out of it! :xmas13: Not looking to the birth scene, but will be nice to get out and do something. That seems to be a rarity for us these days.


----------



## wondertwins

Oh oh oh. Lookie at the little hats my mom knitted for the babies. Awwww.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111120_205341.jpg
File size: 76.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## newfielady

Loo- the birth scene is super :shock: KFC will make it all better though. :winkwink:
WT's- love those little hats. They are so cute. I'm hoping my nan will knit one for our baby once we find out the gender. She knitted a hat for me a DH for Christmas so maybe the baby will get one too :D
kk- I'm going to register at Wal-Mart I think (as it's the only place around here to do so :dohh:) I'm hoping to have my shower around the beginning of January as my friends will be home from college then. :D Does anyone else know when they are having they're shower? I'd like to have my secret stork gift to the person for their shower. :D


----------



## crowned

newfie - I don't know if I'm even having a shower. Hopefully, though, if someone wants to throw me one.
Happy V day to Mitch!
Had my midwife appointment today. I'm joining a study where they check for the relationship between BPA exposure during pregnancy and baby's genital measurements at birth. Had to have my blood drawn for that, and the rubbing alcohol smell made me dizzy (always has). Baby is measuring perfectly though, and all is well :)
Anyone getting a gestational diabetes test done? I have the option of doing it, and it's completely optional because I don't have any of the risk factors (age, weight, history, etc), but I don't know if I'm going to do it or not.
I NEEDED a doughnut today, after all your talk about doughnuts yesterday, so I went to Tim Horton's (coffee/doughnut shop) after my appointment and they didn't have any! I think I sounded sad though, because the lady in the drive-thru said she was going to check if they could get me one from the kitchen. I had to explain when I drove up that I'm prego and baby wanted a boston cream doughnut :D She totally understood, and got me my doughnut. Yay!
I don't think I'm going to register. I'm perfectly happy to receive any and all gifts people may or may not want to get me, and my mom is buying the bedding set, and we already got the travel system, so anything else is a free-for-all and I don't care about style, etc. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Crowned - :shock: Tim Hortons out of donuts! Never heard such a thing lol... they are known for their donuts, it would be like if they were out of coffee! haha. OMG if they were out of coffee I think the world would implode, not that I drink it, but there seems to be some addictive factor to their coffee (or so i've been told), some people get the XL cups and have multiple cups a day!


----------



## pristock230

Hey Ladies! Hope all is well! I have been reading and running, sorry! Work has been so busy and we have been so busy looking for a new car and activities with our LO! 

Just want to wish the US ladies a Happy Thanksgiving! 

Keeping you all in my thoughts!


----------



## crowned

Joannaxoxo said:


> Crowned - :shock: Tim Hortons out of donuts! Never heard such a thing lol... they are known for their donuts, it would be like if they were out of coffee! haha. OMG if they were out of coffee I think the world would implode, not that I drink it, but there seems to be some addictive factor to their coffee (or so i've been told), some people get the XL cups and have multiple cups a day!

No no, not out of doughnuts entirely! That would be a disaster! Just out of Boston Cream ones in particular, and apparently this location 'doesn't carry' Canadian Maple... oddly enough.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hahaha... didn't think it was possible to be out of donuts entirely! lol... but out of boston cream is pretty bad, that's my favourite too!


----------



## wondertwins

crowned said:


> No no, not out of doughnuts entirely! That would be a disaster! Just out of Boston Cream ones in particular, and apparently this location 'doesn't carry' Canadian Maple... oddly enough.

Mmmmmmm. Would it be bad of me to have a Boston Cream _and _a Canadian Maple doughnut as my lunch? (One for each baby!!!!!) Actually, I'm about to eat a big boring (but healthy) salad. :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,

Happy V Day Mitch! And possibly MrsCupcake? Newfruiting definitely.:happydance:

L&L - I had a dream last night which you were in! Can't remember all the details now having been in work for the day but it wasn't too odd, you were a friend that came to stay!

Happy Thanksgiving for Thursday for US people!

Have been in the office today and must have had a rubbish chair as i've got really bad back ache now. Surprised that my dining room chair is clearly way more supportive than the ergonomic office chairs we have!

Where are Redsox and Blessed? I was wondering that earlier this week so glad someone else noticed their absence. :shrug:

Excited about being 24 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*waula *- im in a little town called Ripley?? southern part of derbyshire :)

*Mitch* - happy V day :dance: cant wait for mine tomorrow..... althoooo i do hv to admit i will be celebrating more at 26 weeks as it seems viabilty percetage is much bigger then??

*Joanna* - i didnt get sleepy after the jab but i DID get a stinking cold :brat:

*newfie *- thats so sad about your friend; but she will be back on here when she is ready. I shall save some magic baby dust for her :hugs:

*WT* - thats great about the music making your babies move heehee - im going to give it a go when home :) i will hv to do it when DH is not around as he wants them to acquire HIS music taste... i DONT! :rofl:

*Loo*- i have to admit pregnancy is flyyyying by for me too. i think mainly as ive been so busy with training. The whole month of October was non existant to me!

*Donuts* - i have some here ........ and i dont want them :rofl:

*My baby*
So i love my baby to bits already and i love feeling the movements :dance: BUT....... can those of you who have little boys please tell me how wonderful it is??? i need convincing :cry: im convinced this is a boy and i just hv no experience of boys :cry: 

*CONVINCE ME!!!*


----------



## firsttimer1

oh and ALSO - has anyone else got an achy tail bone???

RANDOM I KNOW! :rofl:


----------



## crowned

First, my last post didn't go up for some reason.

Second, I'm 23 weeks today, but not newfruited... :(

FT, yes! I get crazy sore tailbone if I spend too much time sitting on the floor throughout the day... so sore that I can't even walk properly. Posture seems to help a lot.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT - I'm wondering the same about little boys too. Don't get me wrong, i'm thrilled to be having a boy, I just don't know much about them. Also, my mom having two girls has also made a lot of remarks about me having a boy, "I just can't see you with a little boy" etc. So neither of us have experience with little boys, but I am sure I will love a little boy just as much as if I were having a little girl. I think no matter what gender our baby is, we will feel an instant connection and unconditional love when they are born. We will also learn to know what our individual child likes/dislikes... so i'm not too concerned with the gender as things will come naturally to us as we get to know our LO.


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - nice to know im not alone in tail bone weirdness :hugs: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Joannaxoxo said:


> FT - I'm wondering the same about little boys too. Don't get me wrong, i'm thrilled to be having a boy, I just don't know much about them. Also, my mom having two girls has also made a lot of remarks about me having a boy, "I just can't see you with a little boy" etc. So neither of us have experience with little boys, but I am sure I will love a little boy just as much as if I were having a little girl. I think no matter what gender our baby is, we will feel an instant connection and unconditional love when they are born. We will also learn to know what our individual child likes/dislikes... so i'm not too concerned with the gender as things will come naturally to us as we get to know our LO.

Thanks hun. I already love this baby SOOOOOOO much and all i care about deep down is that he/she is healthy... but every so often i go into a little panic about having a boy. Like you, my mum (having only had girls) keeps saying ''cant see you with a boy'' - so it doesnt help! and in my head before getting pregnant, i didnt realise it at the time but i always just assumed i would have a girl.... not sure why. But i always pictured my baby surrounded by pink girliness..... LOL so now im really shocked that im convinced this is a boy. As u say, it wont make two hoots of a difference when the baby is here (and i DO want both a girl and a boy) - but its nice to know im not the only one *very * slightly trying to get used to the idea..... :hugs:


----------



## crowned

I do feel somewhat similar about the boy thing - I've got a hunch it's a girl, but that's because I always picture myself with a girl baby. Had a dream the other night that it was a boy and I hid it from DH because I didn't want him to be disappointed that it wasn't a girl. I'm sure little boys will be just as wonderful as little girls - it's just a bit harder to picture sometimes.


----------



## firsttimer1

its soooo odd tho, as when i *REALLY* think about it i *LOVE* the idea of my DH having a mini-me :rofl: and i love that boys tend to have a great bond with their mums, and i love the idea of future baby girls having a big bro..... so i dont know why im struggling with it :(

ANYWAY.

my tail bone hurts. lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

I've no idea how I'll cope if it's a
Boy or a girl, just the thought of a baby full stop is still scaring me a bit!


----------



## firsttimer1

TRUE.... but its going to be amazing :) I cant wait for us all to meet our babies :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Feeling the same girls. I always pictured myself getting the little pink things, plus I find them so much cuter! haha... not that little blue boy things aren't cute. Also, DH was so sure it was a girl from day 1 that I was beginning to think he was right.

Though now we know it's a boy i'm starting to think we probably will never have a little girl. Not that I really care, I'd just like to be the first one to have a little girl since no girls have been born into DH's family since his grandfather's sister... so I feel like the odds of us having a girl in the future are slim. 

Regardless, I am super happy to be having a little boy, I love this LO to bits and get so excited when I see and feel his little movements! Just feel like everyone is a little disappointed that we didn't manage to break the cycle haha.


----------



## newfielady

I'm not sure why it is we picture ourselves with a girl but I think we all do. :wacko: Maybe it's because we are girls ourselves. :shrug:

Just had someone look at our old car so hopefully they'll come back and buy her. *fingers crossed*


----------



## mitchnorm

Evening all...


Lozza- agreed! Baby of any sort is very scary.....pink or blue :haha:

FT / joanna- i feel the same way about my little girl as you do about you having a boy (possibly for.ft). I was convinced it was a boy and didnt particularly 'want' a girl.... i am not a girlie girl and just thought that i could see me more with a boy i suppose. Well now i know has it changed my mind.....ummm i am definately.coming around to the idea and actually chuffed for my mum and dad who will get the grandaughter they always wanted (they have 3 boys)..... and to be honest i am going to love her whatever. It has made me think about having a second more...a boy and a girl would be great :happydance:. It really helps knowing the sex (sorry:blush:)

I cannot remember everything else from postings....sure its baby brain kicking in....there was doughnuts (yum)....sore tailbones haha:)...oh and newfie..so sorry for your friend x x 

Happy v day too cupcake....i know viability is better from 26 weeks...but every milestone is worth counting 

P.s. wish they put the christmas smilies on this front pages. I keep missing them :nope:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks for the V day message mitch! you too obviously!

according to one of my baby email updates the baby has a 40% chance of survival if born today which i think is pretty good really!!! fingers crossed all our babies stay nice and snug until the end though!


----------



## mitchnorm

'Want' a girl sounds awful....you know what i mean though i hope:wacko:. Just had a boy preference....baby is very much wanted whatever the sex


----------



## lozza1uk

Went for lunch with a couple of people today who have kids just coming up for 1 and they both said after the first couple of weeks you wonder what you ever did before them, which I guess is reassuring! They were both pretty low on the list of people I thought would have kids first, both real party people!


----------



## 2nd time

ft this is exactly the reason i had to find out what were having each time girl 1 girl 2 never saw myself having a boy but boy3 lol at least i have time to get my head round it


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

had my physio today. i have a curved/compacted shoulder which is why i have been having such awful back/shoulder pain. i have been given exercises so we will see if there has been any improvement when i go back next week.

i dont have any feelings on a boys or girls. i dont have anyy inkling what mine is. to be honest my baby is genderless at the moment and is just a 'baby'.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mrscupcake - same here. I always thought I'd prefer a girl but now I'm actually pregnant I genuinely don't care which it is as long as it arrives safely and is cute!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oooooo cupcake its your V-day too??? *CONGRATULATIONS! * yup i agree - every milestone shud be celebrated and its great to know were at 40% for our babies now :)

ive just been looking into baby boy stuff and have to say im feeling a little better :) ALSO baby is currently up to no good in there, reminding me that all i care about is he/she is okay :hugs:

i can say one thing tho - chosing to stay team :yellow: for me was 100% the right decision. It may not seem like it sometimes, but i actually love the idea that i still dont know and its going to be a suprise :dance: i dont EVER think aboiut finding out.... so at least im happy about that!! LOL

oh no...... just seen on the news that two babies have died from e-coli..... :cry: so sad :( xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

You know some of us bought that book 'pregnancy and birth' by kaz cooke (cant remember who recommended it on here) - well at this point in her pregnancy she had put on 15 kilos!!! about 2 stone 5 pounds !!! that makes me feel less bad about my stone ive put on heehee. 

sorry about the sad news but those two babies died on a maternity ward due to e-coli outbreak....... im going to wrap my baby up in cotton wool at this rate :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Phew! I'm at work (work at a college) and some kid let off a stink bomb in the hallway. The stink has leaked it's way down to our offices and boy does it stink:sick:! I had planned to go get some chocolate from the vending machines but i'm not going out there now! hahaha but yuck.


----------



## newfielady

> sorry about the sad news but those two babies died on a maternity ward due to e-coli outbreak....... im going to wrap my baby up in cotton wool at this rate

That's so sad. :(

I will find out on Thursday if I've put on any weight. I think I must've by now. I haven't stopped eating in over a week. In fact, if I don't go buy groceries they won't be anything for lunch tomorrow :rofl: 
I got 4 maternity shirts, one pair of maternity jeans and one pair of casual pants that I'm going to bring down to the fabric store to see if they can make them just 1/2 inch longer then they'll be perfect! So all and all, not too bad for free. :winkwink: I just have to give it back when I'm done. :D One of the shirts is a bit dressy and makes me look _really pregnant_, I love it :D


----------



## firsttimer1

JOANNA - ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol

newfie - im sure ur weight will have gone up a tad with all that eating your doing - but if it HASNT, try not to panic. I mean - your bump is growing and thats the main thing right?? xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

I think i am now up around 10lbs on pre-pregnancy weight...I have a target weight that dont want to exceed (fingers crossed. Althought not going to starve myself or anything ha ha). 2 cakes today! Iced bun and fresh cream eclair (mini one!!! )


----------



## crowned

Just had to run outside and rescue our trashcans that had blown into the middle of the street and were rolling around. Trash man comes mid-day and usually DH takes the cans in when he gets home from school, but it's super windy today.... 2 degrees C but wind chill makes it feel like -2. Yuck. I should have worn a coat. I'm chilly now!


----------



## waula

evening laddies - congrats on the V-day's...:happydance: i agree, its nice to hit this milestones but still would very much baby to stay in bump for a lot longer yet... will we ever relax???! :shrug:

hope everyone has had good days - mine's been very long and i went to the supermarket hungry (ERROR!!) and spent so much on naughty things...oh well...there are 3 of us to feed now (kind of!!) :blush:

tomorrow i'm doing a training day for farmers on "care of the newly calved cow" - i'm setting myself up for some p**s taking i think in my current "condition"!!!! :dohh:

well here goes for a bump update - i feel like i might have reached the stage where actually i'd like bump to stay the same and baby keep growing - i keep meeting people due in Jan who are literally half my size. It slightly concerns me to be honest...not sure where it will all fit - there's no stretch marks on bump yet but to be honest i can't even see beyond my belly button so who knows whats happening down there!!! :blush:

right off for tea... enjoy your evenings! xxx

ps any more bumps???? please????! i love bump pics :flower:
 



Attached Files:







24+1 (2).JPG
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









24+1.JPG
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I don't think i've really gained anything actually haha. I lost 4lbs by about 10 weeks and yesterday I found out i've only gained 4lbs since my 10 week appointment... which is where I was at pre-pregnancy! I actually thought i'd put on more as I certainly have a baby belly and i'm constantly eating! lol. Damn, my first real excuse to eat what I want and nothing is really happening lol.


----------



## crowned

Canadian ladies, I just got a package from Nestle Baby in the mail with a free pen that invites anyone in Canada to sign up for the Nestle Baby Program. You get free samples, coupons, information, and 'mommy perks,' whatever those are. The bit on the other page says, "here's just an idea of what you will receive: a) Up to $100 in program value b) High value coupons and FREE samples c) A sleek and stylish diaper bag with handy change pad (there's a pick and it looks like a cute one-shoulder backpack in black with green trim!) d) Prenatal guide book e) The Nestle Start Healthy, Stay Healthy Baby Feeding Guide and f) Personalized emails with tips, online tools, videos and more!
Anyway, no pressure, but I thought I'd share, since I love free stuff! If you want the site to sign up, it's www.nestle-baby.ca/ready


----------



## crowned

EDIT: oops! Double post! Sorry!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - in 12 days you will be in double digits ..... (for days of pregnancy left)... :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - great bump!!!! i cant upload a bump pic from this hotel as no net on phone....but wud love to see others???? mitch are u feeling brave?? as ur bump was like mine on last check :)

joanna - it was week 22-23 i ythink when my weight all of a sudden SHOT up.... maybe u will be the same :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

If my son were writing this response, he'd simply say "Boys rule and girls drool." Of course, he's only 11, so that tells you something about his logic. :xmas13:

I had a slight preference for a girl when I was pregnant with DS. With the twins, the preference was even stronger. I think, at some level, most women dream of having a little girl to dress up and take to tea parties. Of course, that doesn't mean we don't adore our boys. So I think that "preference" is perfectly normal.

As for _how _to raise a boy. This is where the really good news comes in. Boys are easy for mums! Of course this is all based on generalities... but it has definitely been true for me. I think boys are generally simpler because their emotions are more black and white. This makes them easy to teach and to discipline. Plus, you should not underestimate the power of having a little prince who thinks you are the best thing in the whole world. Whereas moms and daughters are more likely to have their clashes in adolescence. My son has a great relationship with his dad, but he adores me in a way that his dad will never really understand. I let his dad handle most the "boy" stuff like fishing and learning to ride a bike. (That's a great bonding time for them.) But when it comes to raising up a little gentleman who will treat women with respect... that's where I get to step in, and it's really sweet. 

As for achy tailbones.... me too!! :( It feels like it needs to pop or something. And sometimes it's so sore it hurts to walk. I find yoga helps. Try downward facing dog, cat/cow stretch and child's pose. (Child's pose has to be modified a bit).


----------



## wondertwins

Crowned- I just saw your post about the weather!!! WOW. It is 80 degrees here right now. :( It doesn't feel right having Thanksgiving with the weather so warm.


----------



## petra_isis

hehe waula your picture is nice :) wish you all the best honey :)


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - thanks for ther advice hun :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry not a great, clear photo...taken quickly between TV viewings (under pressure from FT ;-) ha ha)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111122-00043.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mitchnorm

Not sure why mine always come out sideways from camera....oh well gives the idea...its bumpy ha ha
Oh and thats a shadow around my belly not a weird two-tone bump ;-)


----------



## waula

great bumpage mitch!!! you've really grown too - maybe its the time for (another) growth spurt???!!! mine seems more "pointy" - is that a boy thing???? My dogs are a bit confused as to why they cant quite fit on my lap anymore! 

anyone else got a boy bump to have a peep at? xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Actually my mum always says that baby girls are carried 'all round' and boys all 'up front'. Mine doesnt seem to have spread around the rest of my middle...but maybe girl bumps are a bit more rounded. Mmmm more blue and pink bumps for comparison


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch thats a great bump! so round!! i *think* mine is a bit lower?? but we shall see when im home on friday and can post a piccie :dance: But gosh thats a great bump!!! do you rub it all the time now?

i was trianing today and then realised i was rubbing mine :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

i try not to rub it obviously in public as I always thought that was strange....however my hands seem drawn to it especially when shes kicking. Cant help but rub the bump, love it :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG my little lady/gentlebaby (heehee) is SOOOOO active tonight..... i wonder if its due to the three donuts that i didnt want but ate anyway instead of dinner?

:rofl:

I couldnt face the hotel restaurant tonight! LOL


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> OMG my little lady/gentlebaby (heehee) is SOOOOO active tonight..... i wonder if its due to the three donuts that i didnt want but ate anyway instead of dinner?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I couldnt face the hotel restaurant tonight! LOL

:rofl: I love this group! In addition to entertaining me, you make me feel less guilty about my indulgences. (Not that I stopped at the doughnut shop after lunch and got a Boston Cream doughnut.... :blush::blush:)

Mitch- You look great. :thumbup:


----------



## crowned

wondertwins said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> OMG my little lady/gentlebaby (heehee) is SOOOOO active tonight..... i wonder if its due to the three donuts that i didnt want but ate anyway instead of dinner?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I couldnt face the hotel restaurant tonight! LOL
> 
> :rofl: I love this group! In addition to entertaining me, you make me feel less guilty about my indulgences. (Not that I stopped at the doughnut shop after lunch and got a Boston Cream doughnut.... :blush::blush:)
> 
> Mitch- You look great. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Bwahahaha! It's a doughnut day!


----------



## firsttimer1

is anyone else getting these little random sharp-ish pains on the left side quite low down? almost just above leg??

and no - its not due to too many dohnuts!!! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

MsCrow - I've not used prefolds myself, so can't comment on them i use shaped nappies with boosters, or pocket nappies with booster inserts. Some of the pocket ones have the wrap built in, some need a seperate wrap. I've tried a few different wraps, but not the proraps, however i heard good things too. The best wrap i've used by far is the Motherease airflow, there is one with velcro, but i prefer the poppered version. They are ace :thumbup: The only time they weren't great was when Roh was really little, as he was premature, and quite skinny, so those wraps were a bit loose around the legs for a while. Along with a good bamboo nappy underneath they cope for 14 hours overnight, and i've only had a couple of poo leaks in 19 months with them, which has generally been because i haven't fitted them quite right when i've put them on. :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Argh i just caught up on all the pages of donut talk!!! :hissy: Its now too late to get any as everywhere is shut and i'm DYING for a donut now!!!! :cry:

Oh, as for having a boy.... I was so thrilled to finally be pregnant that i had no gender preference last time, but was a teeny weeny bit disappointed for a few seconds when i found out it was a boy. Got over it and got excited very quickly though. Now i can't imagine life any other way. Having a boy is just amazing! :cloud9: Roh is the best thing on earth, he's fun and sweet and sensitive already. He's also very confident and outgoing and boisterous, a very typical boy boy really :thumbup: OH and him have so much fun romping about and being silly together, and then he loves to come and climb on my lap and read a book together. He also loves brushing my hair, stroking my hands, and sticking his hand down my top! :haha: I'm not sure what else to say, but i wouldn't personally change anything for the world. I adore my little man, and its really nice to think that at some point, he'll be bigger and taller than me and be able to give me a great big man hug! :cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

Okay seriously, stop with the doughnut talk. Good thing I live next door to Tim Hortons. When hubby comes home I'll talk him into a cappichno (oops, my spelling leaves something to be desired) and a boston cream doughnut. :D
Here is my bump from tonight. I sent it to my sister and she just about died. :shock:
 



Attached Files:







moreforsis 012.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## newfielady

Oh, me and mom have started to decorate for Christmas. I'll share a pic with you. These are the pics that I normally have on my dinning room wall we wrapped them this year, for decoration. :)
 



Attached Files:







xmasforsis 003.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## crowned

Cute, newfie! I love both the decor and the baby bump pic! Your bump is pretty similar to mine. Do people notice yet, without you telling them?


----------



## newfielady

Crowned- last weekend, while I was working, I had two women ask me when I was due. I had a few people tell me I'm looking pregnant now. :)


----------



## MsCrow

Happy V day FT!

Crowned, does Nestle still have the same bad reputation about the baby milk scandal in the US? It does in certain circles here, even thirty years later. Just wondering if that's why they're doing all the freebies...

Great bump images ladies, and Waula, I think people are catching you up now...

Thanks Emera for the tip. I would have preferred shaped or pockets but ke cera, I shall look up the motherease wraps.


----------



## lozza1uk

Newfie - what a cool idea to wrap up wall pictures at Christmas!

Woo hoo, V day for me and FT!!!!

Emera - thanks for the nappy advice, I need to research that next I think.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Thought I would let you all know that we found out yesterday we are team :blue: but baby is more than likely to be a April baby now as we have been granted the go ahead to have a vbac instead of an elective csec as first thought !!! xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy V day Firsttimer! (and happy V day to anyone else who is technically viable today) - 40% chance of survival!

My nursery design has changed again! you lot must get fed up with me, i think this is theme 3 or 4?! lol

Do you know the book 'Guess how much i love you?' well you can get wall stickers and nursery bits. it would tie in really well with our spare room/nursery which is already painted duck egg blue. i think it is gender neutral.... and i love rabbits! 

https://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAn...Images/Products\406\300\9781406300406_l_f.jpg


----------



## loolindley

Happy V Day FT and Lozza!!!!

Congrats on the :blue: bump Laura!!

Glad I missed all the donut talk last night. I had some pop corn at the cinema, and then didn't fancy my tea afterwards. Not the most nutritional meal, but baby seemed to have a sugar rush dance!! I watched the birth scene through my fingers. :sick:

so it seems my baby started kicking at 4am again today. I hope this is not a pattern they take through to birth with them! However I had a really really clear dream that we had another scan, and it was obviously a girl as there were 3 distinct lines on the potty shot. I can't base this on anything else, but I am now CONVINCED that I am having a girl!!!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

happy V day FT and Lozza (anyone else?)
Congrats on the baby boy Laura 

Off down to Southampton today...have to leave early to clear the house before cleaner arrives. Dont like being here when she is ha ha. 

Midwife appt tomorrow, officially my 25 week one as thought I'd be travelling all week next week and need to get hold of my matb1 form for work. No questions to ask really...i feel good. Might check if there are any NHS antenatal classes though already have NCT ones booked


----------



## littleANDlost

Happy V day Lozza and FT!!

Lozza Made me smile to think you were dreaming about me lol!! I hope I was nice in it though haha!!!

I&#8217;m so tired today and after reading through I now want a donut! May have to go out in my lunch and get one!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies hope ur all ok 

am not here much when oh is off as we go out for days out but this time we spent 2 days in the dentist 2 teeth out and 3 fillings later hes feeling a little bit better


21 WEEKS 2 DAY WOOOPPPIIEEEEEEE


----------



## littleANDlost

congrats on the 21 weeks mark Danielle!

Well i just had a huge baby brain moment. i was adamant that my midwife appointment was tomorrow, and OH just found out he can&#8217;t get off work so called to try to change the dates only to find that it's actually today!!!! OH still can&#8217;t make it though and they can't change unless i wanna wait for another 25 weeks. seeing as not seen anyone since my 20 week scan and not had urine tests and blood pressure since 16 weeks don't wanna wait another 3 just in case.
Good job I called them though lol or would have just missed it.
What happens at this appointment? Will OH miss much? :( I;ve told him to not tell work the appointments changed and just say his either sick and leave early or that he has to come get me for some reason. not sure if he will though.


----------



## wondertwins

*G'morning!!*

*Today is going to be a GREAT day!* It's my last day of work for the week due to the Thanksgiving holiday. Plus, I'm about to head off to my doctors appointment and ultrasound. :happydance: I was only 15 weeks when they did my anatomy scan, so there were a few things they couldn't clearly measure. Lucky for me, this means I get to have another long scan today. (They've scheduled it for an hour!!) I can't wait to see the twinnies.

Hope everyone was able to satisfy their doughnut cravings. :xmas14:

Mrs. Cupcake- I think that would be a great nursery theme. Very sweet.

Laura- Congrats on the blue bump!!!

Newfie- Can I hire you to come decorate my house for Christmas? I *love *Christmas, but currently, my Christmas spirit is limited to using these smileys. :xmas1::xmas2::xmas3::xmas4::xmas5::xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas9::xmas10::xmas12::xmas13::xmas14: Hopefully I'll have time after the move (next week) to get some stuff up.


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies.
Happy v-day to all those viable! And congrats on the blue bump Laura. :thumbup: Me and momma haha:) and getting breakfast and then we are washing down the house and putting up the Christmas decorations. She's going out of town to visit my nan and sister for a week so by the time she get's back we'll be too bust to decorate, so were going to do it today. :D. I don't think I'll put my tree up yet though. And WT's, if I could I would. I _love_ decorating for Christmas, wrapping Christmas presents and just everything Christmas related. :D


----------



## lhamil88

ft and lozza...lets do the V-day dance!!

i want doughnuts!!

i realised yesterday that i missed my dentist appt on monday ...gutted!...but i think my dentist is a bit too much of a worrie wort sometimes as he won't give me and x-ray even though i obviously have a problem with my nerves in my gums...i just want it sorting...i'll wear a lead pinnie if i have to!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies, 

Crowned - thanks for that link for Nestle Baby, I signed up, I love free stuff!! I was also told by a co-worker who has a 1 year old, that it's good to get free samples of baby formula. I plan to breastfeed but it's good to be prepared with samples of different brands of formula just in case you really need it and also every baby is different, so different formulas often don't always work for every baby (some make them gassy, etc). So I plan to stock up on some different formula brands to have in the cupboard for emergencies.

FT - so perhaps I should watch what I eat this week as I just hit my 22 week lol. Maybe baby is having a growth spurt this week as his movements have been pretty quiet... you might be right on the weight gain in the next few weeks. Not that I really care, I love the fact that people can tell I'm pregnant now hehe.

Laura - Yay for another boy! Congrats!

Also, this morning I awoke to a Winter Wonderland outside. We got a couple centimeters of snow overnight.. but I guess we had freezing rain first because there was a layer of ice under the snow. I am happy to have an excuse to get out of shovelling snow this year hehehe. The puppy was also not sure what to think of the snow... she was scared at first and ran and hid under the porch haha... then once she realized that she could eat the snow and play in it, she went beserk running around in circles in it haha, so cute.


----------



## x-amy-x

happy 22 weeks jo :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Amy, officially a papaya... how long do we stay this fruit now lol?


----------



## x-amy-x

pass i dont do fruits.. they dont change enough lol but our babies are about 1lb yay


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I just read that they are about 1lb now! It's amazing to think that they are growing so rapidly and are now a whole pound, they sure are making themselves comfy in there lol.


----------



## victorial8

I completely forgot about this thread for the past few months. SORRY LADIES!!! I am back now though :) :) :)

Well I am now 24w 3d, had my anomoly scan on the 31st October and all was great apart from the awkward positions baby was in. We payed for a private gender scan on 5th November and again baby was in an awkward position to get good pics of face BUT had legs wide apart to show everyone SHES A GIRL!!!! We got to go back a week later to get good photos too which was great and although, again she was being awkward, got some lovely pics.

She moves constantly and has started to kick when her Daddy comes home from work. She can be quiet for ages and as soon as he starts speaking to me after coming in she kicks which makes him sooooo chuffed :)

I am currently sitting trying not to wet myself as she is kicking my bladder so hard. Ok, not gonna manage to finish this.....2 mins. Ok, im back, that was a close call haha!!

Think thats the basics. Hope everyone else and their babies are doing fab x x x


----------



## newfielady

Welcome back victorial8.:xmas3: Congrat's on the :pink: bump. :)


----------



## crowned

welcome back victoria, and congrats!
joanna, glad you signed up - I love free stuff too, and I figure it's always a good thing to have some extra formula around.
I don't think Nestle has a bad reputation here, but I don't know a lot about formulas (all my siblings were breastfed) and haven't heard much either way. I would think 30 years is enough time for people to get over a bit of a scandal though.
SO excited that my brother's coming to spend Thanksgiving weekend (he goes to university in the US) with us! He's coming tonight, and I am so 'chuffed' (that was for you UK girls!)!!


----------



## wondertwins

Yay for snow, Joanna! It's 67 degrees here right now. :( Don't get me wrong... it feels lovely, but I'm jealous of all you northern laddies who get proper snow!

Crowned- Have fun with your brother for the long weekend. Since he's there for the Thanksgiving weekend, you should consider it justification for celebrating a 2nd Thanksgiving this year! :thumbup:

AFM... I'm back from the doctor's appointment. I know this sounds crazy to say, but the ultrasound lasted waaaayyyy too long. I love seeing the little guys, but my back was killing me for at least half of the time so it was less enjoyable. :(

The babies are perfect!! We got to see Baby A take a drink and we saw Baby B empty his bladder. Or rather, one second the bladder was full and the next it was empty. :haha: Baby A has a posterior placenta and Baby B has an anterior placenta. I guess that's why I feel Baby A more. :shrug: 

They are EACH measuring in at 1 pound!!!! :xmas1::xmas1:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

wow Wondertwins, sounds like it was a pretty good scan. I didn't really get to see much when I had my ultrasound. They only have one screen which the doctor was using to do the scan, so DH could see but I couldn't. She did turn the screen around a couple times to show me some things but I didn't really get to see much. 

Glad the boys are doing well :)


----------



## loolindley

WT, congrats on a great scan! I know you said it was too long, but I always feel the opposite about mine. Very rushed, and onto the next one :sad2:

L&L obviously it's personal choice, but my oh wont be taking any time off for antinatal appointments. He doesn't really need to waste leave for what is just me peeing into a carboard tub, and having my BP taken! The only thing he would miss is the midwife checking the heartbeat, which we do on the doppler every other week or so. If he can't make it, just make sure you ask any questions he has, but I don't think he will be missing anything. x

We have to go and tell oh's Mum that he will be moving away in 6 weeks time. Wish me luck. She will NOT understand why he is moving away 4 weeks before I am, and has a tendency to cry and make it really obvious when she is upset. Lets just say I am NOT looking forward to this...


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow wondertwins, that's pretty cool. 1lb each!!! Aren't ours about 1lb now too, I guess I thought twins might be a bit smaller but obviously not. Presume that's why they come early.

Wish we had snow but it's just grey and cold, not even properly cold just miserable like it can't decide what to do. 

Have put on 8.5kg so far which iPhone app says is excessive, normal is 4-7kg oops! I really should cut down on the extra cake and chocolates I have no willpower to resist! It's just going to get worse with Xmas too!


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck Loo, don't envy you!
L&L I'm the same as Loo going on my own to midwife appts unless it's a scan. Might see if we wants to come to the later ones but nothing really happens as Loo says.


----------



## wondertwins

lozza1uk said:


> Have put on 8.5kg so far which iPhone app says is excessive, normal is 4-7kg oops! I really should cut down on the extra cake and chocolates I have no willpower to resist! It's just going to get worse with Xmas too!

Fooey on the iPhone app! :thumbup: 

Today I weighed in at +18 lbs which sounds pretty good for twins until I confess that 9 of it came in the last 4 weeks!!!!! My doctor is very laid back and good natured about things like weight, but he did ask me to resist eating the entire turkey tomorrrow. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

> Fooey on the iPhone app!

My thought's exactly. I will find out tomorrow if I've finally have put on some weight. Hope I have :thumbup:. DH doesn't come in to my monthly appointments as (like Loo said) it's just me peeing in a cup, getting my bp checked and weighed. Oh, and he listens to the heartbeat but hubby has heard it a few times and he feels the kicks everyday. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

*newfie *- firstly thats a super bump! :hugs: secondly, the hotel im in have wrapped their artwork in wrapping and yesterday i thought it was a great idea; and that i wud do the same. How funny that you posted that photo!! Great minds i guess.... :)

*Lauara_1982 *- congrats on team :blue: :dance: :) so thats one little girl and one little boy for you... how cool!

*Victorial8 *- congrats on a :pink: bump!

*wondertwins* - it really tickles me that the first time u saw ur baby pee was while they were in ur tummy :rofl: its cute and sooo wrong all at the same time :rofl: so glad they are perfect :dance:

*emera35 *- thanks so much about your experience of having a boy, it really made me smile :) 

also my fav cousin in the whole world text me today saying he secretly hopes its a boy; so he can get him a mini spurs kit and do boy stuff.... as he has 2 girls and prob wont have more kids xxx so im now fully on board with whatever gender i have :) TBH i think i always have been ok either way deep down anyway.

*SO ITS MY V-DAY!!! and Lozza's too - CONGRATS!* :dance: thanks for all the messages :) cant believe how far weve all come already :)


----------



## lauraclili

I wanted to repost the following as I know a few of you have been worrying about where Blessed has been. She posted this a couple of days ago on a prayer thread we are both subscribed to. I'm sure she won't mind me letting you know what's happening. 

x



blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies! i was exposed to fifth disease which can be fatal to the baby. i had to get some blood work done to see if i have it and if i do it might be a crazy road. they have to keep an eye on baby and might have to check his blood from the cord to see if he has it. if he does and it gets bad he may have to have a blood transfusion through his cord and tummy while im still pregnant with him. if its really bad he may have to have this done many times. im trying not to freak out while waiting for my results to come back. prayers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya....

Welcome back Victoria...glad everythings going well with you and bump. Keep in touch :winkwink:

WT - sooo excited for you seeing both your babies...double the pleasure from a scan....i bet they were real cuties :thumbup:

Loo - good luck with the mum convo....

Regards me....well another girl at work who is pregnant, told me when she was 8 weeks had her 12 week scan today. She is actually 13 weeks and told quite a few people at work and stuff....well all was not well and the baby has severe congenital issues that were 'incompatible with life'. Basically baby will not make it and they have booked her in for a termination on Monday. Sooooo sad for her....it was her third time lucky with IVF. Have been pretty upset since....found out on way back from my appt and driving always sends my baby to sleep and there hasnt been movement for a while.....after that news i just wanted reassurance from my bubba. Doppler came out and had a listen...she is still asleep i reckon but got to hear HB....doppler still has a good use even now. I am soooo gutted for her :cry:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

o nooo i hope she is ok xx


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> I wanted to repost the following as I know a few of you have been worrying about where Blessed has been. She posted this a couple of days ago on a prayer thread we are both subscribed to. I'm sure she won't mind me letting you know what's happening.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! i was exposed to fifth disease which can be fatal to the baby. i had to get some blood work done to see if i have it and if i do it might be a crazy road. they have to keep an eye on baby and might have to check his blood from the cord to see if he has it. if he does and it gets bad he may have to have a blood transfusion through his cord and tummy while im still pregnant with him. if its really bad he may have to have this done many times. im trying not to freak out while waiting for my results to come back. prayers would be greatly appreciated!Click to expand...

Oh no.....was just posting about what has happened to blessed and redsox (hope shes ok too). I must say i dont know much about that disease...going to read up. Thinking of her x x


----------



## lauraclili

Oops, Sorry I have no idea where that double-post came from.


----------



## lauraclili

It's called slapped cheek i think and it's not too bad if you have it when you're not pregnant or if you have it as a child. 

I've not hear any more from her since that was posted so I'm hoping and praying that she and her boy are happy and healthy.


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> It's called slapped cheek i think and it's not too bad if you have it when you're not pregnant or if you have it as a child.
> 
> I've not hear any more from her since that was posted so I'm hoping and praying that she and her boy are happy and healthy.

Thanks laura...i just had a read up. Worst if contracted before 20 weeks but still a worry most definately. I am convinced she and her boy will be ok.....:hugs:


----------



## kymied

I need to rant:
So tomorrow is our Thanksgiving and I'm already bugged that we have to go to the inlaws three days in a row and then rush out to see my family late after their dinner is already done. And the fact that they have no idea what vegetarians eat and don't even try, I really don't want to just eat dry mashed potatoes and really boring salad. So I have to make my own food to bring over. But to top it off my husband keeps talking about drinking wine, that we should pick some up etc. (Never mind that we have a case of mixed wines my brother gave us as a wedding gift, that I told him he can't drink.) 
Yes I want some! No I can't have it! (at least not more than a tiny bit) I don't want to talk about it, I don't want to stop and pick some up. So yesterday he picks up a bottle of each of the wines we had at the wedding and a bottle of port. I LOVE port but it's way expensive and only for special occasions so I haven't had any in years. And he gets it now. WTF. I told him we should save the port until MAy that it can be an anniversary thing and we can BOTH enjoy it.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all. had my midwife app today, boring as usual - i really find them a waste of time, im sure if i had problems they would be useful but i just find them an interuption to my busy working day.

moan alert - my back/shoulder is killing me today. i think the physio yesterday has disturbed it. hopefully it will start getting better soon. 

anyone have any opinions on the bugaboo cameleon?

hope blessed is ok x


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all! I'm back from Chicago... it was fun. Mostly I ate and ate and ate and ate. I think I gained three pounds! But that will scale back a little when I'm not getting room service for every other meal.

Hope blessed is okay. Sounds like even if the baby is exposed, they have a solid treatment plan in place. 

I'm wiped out and it's only going to get worse. On top of the travel, we have to get the house ready for Thanksgiving (and by "we" I mean "me"!). DH didn't do any of the shopping over the weekend (even though he was at the store!) so we had to hit the grocery store first thing this morning, before I even ate breakfast. I was dying for food when we got home, but then DH realized the turkey (the only thing he bought) had leaked turkey juices all over the fridge. So I had to clean out the fridge, then put the groceries away, and help him wrap up the turkey to brine overnight...

By the time I ate I was about to gnaw my arm off. 

I sense a nap in my future... also house cleaning. But mostly a nap!


----------



## lozza1uk

Cupcake - everyone raves about the chameleon, it seems to be all anyone has around me, but they also all drive range rovers which says a lot about where I live. Called the smugaboo round here! If I lived somewhere else I might consider it, I also think it's pretty expensive and don't think I can justify spending that much to get the extra things it does. Having said that, they look lovely and their customer service is apparently fantastic, no one ever complains about the bugaboo!

Laura - thanks for the update on blessedmomma - I did see she was looking at this thread earlier today so hopefully she knows we're all wishing her well.

Mitch - sorry about your colleague, that's not nice 

Sure there was more but I've forgotten already!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lauraclili *- thanks for update hun, will keep blessed in thoughts xxx

*mitch* - thats terrible news for your friend, so sad :cry: i totally understand you getting ur doppler out. A couple of weeks ago i had three days of no movement and was soooo worried, so yes - doppler is our friend :hugs:

i wonder where Redsox is as well - hope she is OK.

*Kymied* - can you not go to your parents a little earlier then? thats such a shame... and having to bring your own food too??!! LOL. Hide the port. Hide it. You have no idea where it went. Me? Port? Never seen it.. :shrug: . . . . :)

*Cupcake* - gladd appt went OK even if it was :sleep: LOL. rest that shoulder xxxx

*Citymouse* - Can you tell me what you do on Thanksgiving? From waking up to eating etc....? Im intrigued :) also - do you still have turkey on Christmas day too? Not of course that Turkey is restricted to just one day a year :rofl: - but thought i'ld ask??

xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Ah kymied - can you feign an illness that means you can't drive so that he can't drink either? Guessing that won't work if you're staying over. Sounds the kind of thing my DH would do, in fact he did crack open the bottle of port he bought for Xmas last week. It smelt amazing!


----------



## mitchnorm

Welcome back citymouse.....

I am eating marshmallows and may have had one too many :nope:....i feel a bit:sick:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks for the comments about the bugaboo lozza, it is expensive but i have seen the limited edition multicoloured one and love it. i am really shallow though because i only like it because its pretty and the oyster still looks good and does the same job for half the price!

both my boss and my mum think i should go for the bugaboo regardless of the price... thye are bad influences!

mitch - step away from the mashmallows! im not one to speak though, we just ate a baked cambert with sweet chilli jam. im still hungry so hubby is now making me a bacon sarnie! lol

i'd be interested to hear what happens on thanksgiving too!


----------



## MsCrow

I missed what has happened with Redsox, can someone link me in? Prayers for Blessed, I'm so sorry.


----------



## newfielady

Lauraclili- thanks for the blessed update. I will keep her in my thoughts.
mitch- that's terrible news about your work friend. Make you wonder about your own baby. I've read a couple threads about women with downs positive test and it freaks me out. When I called the doctor about it he asked me if I had any history of downs. I said no. He said, so no one in your family or your husbands family has it, I said no. And you're only 22 he says and I say yes. He then tells me to quit worrying. :wacko: WE all tend to worry I guess.


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - i LOVE sweet chilli jam :( now i NEED some. better call OH and tell him to get some with baked camembert for my return home meal tomorrow night heeheee 

Crow - we are not actually sure whats happened to Redsox; we are all just wondering where she is?? I wrote on her profile wall xxx

My little nudger keeps nudging me :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> I missed what has happened with Redsox, can someone link me in? Prayers for Blessed, I'm so sorry.

No news about redsox...just she hasnt been on for a while and everyone getting a bit worried


----------



## emera35

Hi everyone!

Mitch, so sorry about your work friend :hugs:

Prayers going out to Blessedmomma, hope her and baby are ok :hugs:

All ok here, bumpy is kicking away like mad, Roh is asleep after a fun filled day, and OH is talking about something boring that i'm not really listening to! :haha: I really want something naughty to eat! :blush: Basically totally standard evening here :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Cupcake - if you can afford the bugaboo and weight isn't an issue (think the oyster is loads lighter) then go for it! They do look much better quality than the oyster! 

Mmm baked camenbert, might have to have that over the weekend!

Welcome back citymouse! 

Ft - turkey is only for once a year, I never have it otherwise!!


----------



## kkl12

Kym- I totally sympathize with you. I would have a little glass of port and make him buy another bottle in May. I hope you enjoy your thanksgiving 

lauraclili- thanks for the blessed update, I will keep her in my thoughts

Happy v day to ft and lozza:happydance:

Thanksgiving has turned into quite the feast for DH and I. We have started a tradition of going to his family for a big breakfast and we watch the thanksgiving day parade and then to my family for thanksgiving dinner... Besides all the cooking it's a nice relaxing day to spend with loved ones. Looking forward to tomorrow.
Oh, And in my family we have ham on Christmas, so the big turkey really is just for thanksgiving.


----------



## firsttimer1

i eat baked ham on christmas; but always do a turkey anyway :) so is thanksgiving tomorrow?? sorry for all the questions haha x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i dont no what to do for christmas its only me oh and izzy :(


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - that will be lovely :) esp as next christmas there will be 4 of you!! so this year u can realllllly spoil izzy :)

ladies, sorry if im stating the obvious - but do you realise that for quite a few of us in just 2 weeks and under we will be in *THIRD TRI*????? and within the next few weeks we ALL will be?? :) i think Looley and Kelly are already there?????

This is VERY exciting no? :)


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I hadn't even thought about it being a "first." Perhaps I should put it in his baby book... "First Pee." :haha: I had to correct DH when he asked whether we'd been able to actually "see the piss." I told him that babies don't piss. They pee pee. :baby:

Mitch- :hugs: That's so sad to hear about your colleague. Give your baby girl an extra little rub tonight. 

Citymouse- Welcome back. :flower: Are you making the turkey? My DH is in charge of the turkey this year. He's a really good at it, and I prefer to devote my energy to things like PIE!!!

Kymied- The thought of you eating dried mashed potatoes is downright sad. :cry: There are so many yummy vegetarian recipes so it stinks that your in-laws are not more accommodating! As for your DH... I think making him save the port is more than reasonable. :thumbup:

KK- Your holiday sounds lovely. 

FT- As for your Thanksgiving questions.... I think KK's day sounds pretty typical. It is a holiday in which families come together. Little kiddies running all over the place; old people talking politics; aunts and uncles helping out with the cooking; watching the Thanksgiving Day parade on TV; everyone sacking out for a nap during the football game after the meal. These are typical sites from the Thanksgivings of my childhood. Food is definitely the centerpiece of the day: turkey, stuffing, cranberry sauce, pumpkin pie, loads of side dishes, etc. In my family, the cooking starts early in the morning and then we eat mid-afternoon. Then we all sit around and watch American football as we rub our bellies. :)

We have turkey at Christmas too, but some people prefer ham! Lozza, you can never have too much turkey!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mitch - sorry to hear about your colleague 

Laura - thanks for the Blessed update, hope she and LO are doing ok.

WT - your Thanksgiving sounds just like ours here, only we celebrate in October. Our Thanksgiving dinner is pretty much the same thing we have for Christmas dinner... usually DH's grandmother or Mom hold the event and they always make both a turkey and a ham, yum! Can't wait for Christmas dinner now :)


----------



## newfielady

> I hadn't even thought about it being a "first." Perhaps I should put it in his baby book... "First Pee." I had to correct DH when he asked whether we'd been able to actually "see the piss." I told him that babies don't piss. They pee pee.

:haha: I had a little chuckle at that WT's.
I just had a 1/2 liter glass of chocolate milk and a HUGE slab of McCain Chocolate cake. I can feel the baby starting to stir as we speak. But it was _soooo_ good. :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - Thanksgiving sounds like a second christmas; but without the gifts! Love the idea of pumpkin pie - really need to try it some time :) so do all the teams play american footy that day... or is there just one BIG game on? Im an american footy fan :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh by the way - not sure if any of you are ''foodies'' like me (im currently watching MasterChef) but i simply LOVE cooking. Last Christmas i made a bread sauce and it was one of the BEST things ive ever tasted. It was a delia smith recipe (gosh i just love her) and thought i would share it: https://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/type-of-dish/savoury/traditional-bread-sauce.html

random i know but this talk about thankgiving made me think about food heehee

ps. its best made the day before and then heated up :)


----------



## emera35

FT - Although i bake cakes for a living now, i've been a professional chef for 15 years and have done all sorts of different things :) I'm definately a foodie! Love bread sauce, yum yum! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

i literally only have bread sauce at Christmas - and i spend all year looking forward to it!! I dont like making it at other times as i like the association with christmas. It is sooooo yummy. and i just love delia's recipes - they never fail me :) 

Mmmmmm food..... :)


----------



## emera35

She does write good reliable recipes, for sure! Mmmmm, food! :dance: My dad used to make bread sauce every sunday for roasts, i haven't had it in years though, might do some this year!


----------



## firsttimer1

yes definately do! Im feeling all christmassy now...... oh the weather outside is frightful, but the fire is so delightful....and on that malarky LOL.... :dance:


----------



## citymouse

We are definitely foodies! DH handles all the cooking, though. I bought pies. That's my contribution. (OH--and I almost always do all the dishes. I was bowled over that DH managed to actually put his dishes in the dishwasher while I was gone over the weekend! It's totally unprecedented. :rofl: )

Thanksgiving usually starts with the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade (everyone seems to call it the Macy's Day parade, though)... then some people watch the National Dog Show, and there's lots of cooking in the background and snacking. Then usually people eat early, around 3-4. We're having friends and a little bit of family over and I'm definitely looking forward to vegging on the couch with cheese and crackers for much of the day!

Maybe at night I'll try to force DH to bring in the Christmas tree and decorations. Or watch "Elf".


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats to todays V day ladies :hugs:

Sending positive thoughts to Blessedmomma :hugs: and also to Redsox....hope she is OK.

Mitch - so terribly sorry about your friend...how very sad :cry: I am still using the doppler every few days, especially on the quieter days.

Hope everyone else is well and Happy Thanksgiving to the US ladies :thumbup:


----------



## lhamil88

thanksgiving sound sooo good to me ... love the idea of having the whole family round ect.

just out of interest is anyone else making any handmade stuff for baby?
i'm making nursery decorations at the mo


----------



## blessedmomma

hi laddies! havent been on in a while. had a scare for the last couple of weeks. my friends children had fifth disease. im pretty sure my 3 boys had it too. found out it can be a really bad thing if youre exposed while pregnant. i read a lot of stories on the internet about women catching it and losing their babies. of course all of them around 21-23 weeks just like me :dohh: i really shouldnt get on there looking around.

since i was past 20 weeks they would have had to give blood transfusions into the cord of the baby and directly into his tummy. depending on how bad he had it, it coud have meant several. i guess before that they cant do much and the rate of m/c is higher. it was pretty scary, but thankfully i tested immune to it. which just means i had caught it in the past. 

have only been on for small amounts of time, so any attempt to catch up on this thread was useless. i will try to catch up and see what everyone has been doing, but im pretty far behind. hope everyone is doing great!

happy thanksgiving to US ladies!!!! cant wait for my DH's turkey tomorrow:flower: 

also we have decided on a name... its Mason Thomas F******


----------



## newfielady

It's good to hear from you blessedmomma. It's even better to hear that you're in the clear. :thumbup: I don't think you missed anything huge. Some food, thanksgiving day, Christmas, and poo talk. :haha:
lhamil88- I would like to make homemade stuff for baby but I'm just not that crafty. My grandmother will knit a a little hat for the baby. :). And I found my own baby "sookie" blankets so I am hoping to get them made into a blanket for our baby.


----------



## kymied

WT - It's not dried mashed potatoes but mashed potatoes without gravy (unless I make my own, which I did because I love mashed potatoes with gravy)

My family used to always eat turkey at Christmas and Thanksgiving. My dad would get one for free from his work and my mom would buy one and freeze it as turkey is SUPER cheap at thanksgiving.


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks for posting Blessed, does this mean you are really in the clear and can relax?

I went somewhat mental at my boss about trailing a stinking cold in this week on the basis that their martyrdom and 'work ethic' put at risk people at a higher risk of catching their muck. I was reacting to their criticism of anyone taking time off for a cold (I did last week and was in bed!). Same principle for anyone trailing fifth or chicken pox about. Just glad to hear you are a super-immune person.

Wahey, VDay....has been greeted by a great kick after breakfast this morning.


----------



## mitchnorm

Congrats on your v day mscrow :happydance:

Welcome back blessed....so glad it seems you are in the clear. When laura mentioned about fifth disease i didnt have a clue and had to google too. Never a good idea but at least it gets you to the docs or hospital super fast to get check out. Havent really missed much some nursery talk.....donuts specifically in the food category.....US laddies educating us about Thanksgiving....and yes the obligatory poo talk. There seem to be some aches and pains on here but everyone healthy and feeling loads of movement :happydance:

I am feeling great.....hubby had that puking virus the last couple of days and even thougb we were in close proximity (i dint kick him into the spare room:haha:) i seem to have avoided. Imust have super strength immune system at the moment...thought it was meant to drop when pregnant. Anyway my mum asked me last night if i had any MS, i said no, she said she didnt with me either but my dad did!!!!!! Sympathetic MS :haha: . I dont think it was that as trying to get some food down was a definate trigger...but i like the theory:winkwink:

I am working from home today :happydance:...got to drop car at garage for service, bake a cake, midwife appt lunchtime, come back and decorate the cake then pop it into the office for a work colleague who is leaving tomorrow.

Oh i might be off to both Italy and Madrid in December :nope:...i thought i was getting away with no more overseas travel :cry:

Have a good day laddies x x x


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy v day mscrow, and Loo I think you're now a papaya?!

Blessed- great to hear all's ok.


----------



## loolindley

Blessed, I am so glad that you are immune to this. It must have been so stressful for you, and I am relieved that there is nothing to worry about

Cupcake - The Bugaboo Cameleon was the pram that we were going to choose if we didn't go for the Donkey. We only chose that because it looks so different, and I like odd things! :haha: Lozza is right, because they are a more expensive pram, they have got the nickname of smugaboo, but you can't deny the reputation they have for being a great pram with top customer service. I have heard nothing bad about them, and would say that if you can afford it, then go for it. I have to admit, the special edition ones that you are talking about are lush!!!!

Mitch - So sorry to hear about your friend. Her situation is heartbreaking, not least because of the IVF, and I'm sure that you will be there for her. xx:hugs:

AFM, I survived the MiL last night. She was more angry than upset, but I can deal with that. She wanted to know why Al had to go before me, so we tried our best to explain. Trouble is, she has had her boy near her for the past 31 years and I swan in (admitedly years ago!), and he buggers off to England with me. *sigh* It'll all work out though.

Last day in work for me this week. They are doing a parenting 'roadshow' in town tomorrow where they talk to you about breastfeeding, nappies, and things, so I thought I would tell work it was a maternity appointment and pop down!!


----------



## loolindley

Happy V Day MsCrow!!!!

I am 23 weeks today Lozza, but think i have been a papaya for a week already :sad2:


----------



## lozza1uk

Oops, it's obviously longer ago than I think since you were saying you werent a banana yet!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

happy thanksgiving ladies 

wellll ive sprained my ankle so having a day on the couch whos keeping me company? :(


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies just popping in to see how everyone is doing - growning i hope - we are at this end.

Started painting the nursery - gosh who knew painting a small room would be such a huge job - my arms are aching - promise picture when i starts to look a little more normal

L xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies!! Hope everyone is well!!

Blessed- glad to hear your good after your scare!

I think it was Mitch- I'm sorry to read about your friend. 

Mscrow- happy v day

It is also my V DAY! So exciting!! Baby has been letting me know he is there lots this last few days! Having a big party I think!! I had my first baby class booked on Tuesday. It was a physio class to teach you pelvic floor exercises and stuff.. Anyway I was really unwell Tuesday and had to cancel.. Bit annoyed but I'm rebooked for jan! 

I was reading all your talk about food and it made me NEED something sweet... Didn't really have anything in the house ended up melting some chocolate and dipping banana in it!! YUMMY!! Really hit the spot!! 

There has been a story on the new here in Australia about a lady who was having twin boy. She was 32weeks according to the news and they were doing a procedure to terminate one of the boys as he was very sick (I'm a little confused as to why it took so long to choose that course of action as 32weeks is nearly full term) any ways, she was at a great hospital with a very experienced OB doing the procedure. He/she ended up accidentally giving the healthy twin the lethal injection so this poor lady lost both her boys!! So sad.. I can't imagine how horrible that would be..


----------



## MsCrow

wouldluvabub said:


> It is also my V DAY! So exciting!! Baby has been letting me know he is there lots this last few days! Having a big party I think!!

Aha! Of course it is :) congratulations :flower:

Actually, Mitch and Waula, of the active members are listed today too, am I wrong? If not, congratulations too :flower:

I hear you on the sweet thing today, I could very easily sink a hot chocolate with whipped cream on top...and I never crave that sort of thing. Probably because I'm so tired, I'm working all week, as opposed to 3 days and back to swimming a lot, and lots of walking to do interviews. I'm bushed. Falling asleep at my desk.

I read about the lady with the twins, it's an utterly heart breaking story and I'm so, so sorry for her.


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies - and happy ThanksGiving! 

Glad to hear everything is ok Blessed! 

Sorry to hear you've hurt your ankle Danielle, carefully you don't have any falls on it! I;m working but akways seem to have babyandbump up so will be around a little.

I had my midwife appointment yesterday and all was fine with bubba but i had a hell of a lot of sugar in my urine (4 times the amount that i should have) so she has pushed my Gestational diabetes test forward to tuesday. She wanted it this week but they couldn't fit me in. I've had a lot of dizzy spells, am overly tired, weeing loads and drinking a lot of water but thought all of that was just pregnancy stuff, she's said could be signs of Gestational diabetes so i'm a tad worried now. Not that it's anything to worry about really if i do have it i don't think but still not nice to think i could have it.


----------



## x-amy-x

im really starting to put the weight on now! my clothes are becoming tight... and i can't say i like it! Bump isnt much bigger.... just gaining love handles :( must stop eating so much!


----------



## newfielady

> happy thanksgiving ladies
> 
> wellll ive sprained my ankle so having a day on the couch whos keeping me company?

Hi danielle. Tke care of that foot. I have a few things planned for today so I won't be around as much as usual. Take care. (I have to go Christmas shopping with the MIL.:xmas11:)

Hi vitfawifetobe. Nice to see you around. Hope you are using a fume free paint. :thumbup:




> There has been a story on the new here in Australia about a lady who was having twin boy. She was 32weeks according to the news and they were doing a procedure to terminate one of the boys as he was very sick (I'm a little confused as to why it took so long to choose that course of action as 32weeks is nearly full term) any ways, she was at a great hospital with a very experienced OB doing the procedure. He/she ended up accidentally giving the healthy twin the lethal injection so this poor lady lost both her boys!! So sad.. I can't imagine how horrible that would be..

:cry: That's so sad. I can't imagine what that poor lade is going through. The doctor should be sued. :growlmad: It still won't being her baby(s) back but..


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya all

Happy Thanksgiving to our laddies across the pond!! :thumbup:

Hope you're all good today? I'm good - apart from feeling really tired for the last few days...booked tomorrow off work (need to use some leave up) so am thinking a day on the sofa with a feel-good DVD for me!! :winkwink: Bump-ette is defo growing and am feeling very pregnant now!! If brave will take a pic later and post...hmmmmm!

L&L - sorry you've got a worry re gestational diabetes hon - best to know about these things so they can look after you if it turns out to be. Take care xx :flower:

Need to start thinking about Christmas pressies soon...got some cards and wrapping paper yesterday but unfortunately don't have anything to wrap as yet...:dohh:

Have a good day - gonna go and try to catch up on all this chatter...wish me luck, gulp!!

xxx

ps Just seen that Blessedmomma has been through the mill lately - chuffed that all seems ok with you and bubba hon xx :flower:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Laddies, 

Happy Thanksgiving! 

lhamil88 - I'm crocheting a baby blanket for my little guy, it's yellow, blue, green, with a little purple (decided on the colours before I knew we were having a boy). I've also cross-stitched some animals designs to frame as wall decorations and a teddy bear which I'm going to make into a pillow. Love making stuff. My mom will be making the bedding and window coverings (shes a seamstress).

Blessedmomma - glad you and LO are ok, that must have been scary.

Daniella - nurse that ankle of yours and definitely plan a sofa day.

L&L - hope things go ok with you, the thought of gestational diabetes has got to be scary.


----------



## newfielady

Hi all. Just got back from my doctor's appointment and everything is perfect. The ultrasound showed the heart was perfect and the umbilical cord has 3 veins and is spot on too. :thumbup: The baby is actually measuring 5-6 days ahead of where he thought I was. I'm wondering if I should change my ticker though. hmmm. Baby is in the breach position but I already knew that from the location of the kicking. :D


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks ladies, I&#8217;ve read up on it and even if i do have it it sounds very manageable and worse case scenario is i have to take insulin and that bubba gets a little on the big side and i have to be induced a little early and perhaps have a c section if i have trouble. But that doesn&#8217;t sound too common and most people just have a controlled diet and everything is fine. I may not even have it yet (though i think I&#8217;ve convinced myself i do) hopefully by this time next week i will know.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

lnl i had exactly the same thing with izy had the tests and i was fine! 

my leg is killing me feel so bad on izzy cant play with her


----------



## firsttimer1

*Blessed* - :hugs: so glad ur ok

*Crow & Wudluv* - happy V-day :dance:

*wudluv* - that is SUCH sad story about those twins :cry: my heart aches for that poor women :(

*Mitch *- booooooo for the overseas travel possibility. fingers crossed it wont happen!

*newfie* - great news your appt was good! Im pretty sure mym baby is breech too due to the low movement. But i read up on it and that seems to be fine at this point? xxx

*danielle* - really hope your ankle is better soon :(

*L&L* - i think i must have missed your post about G.D as i cant find it.... why do u think youve got it?? i dont know much about it. Is it shown up in urines/bloods??

*IM BACK HOME!* :dance: Cant wait to see my OH ive really missed him :dance: Tummy hurts tho so about to use doppler.... think its my muscles as im SURE my bump has had a griowth spurt this week! will try to do a bump piccie in a bit :)


----------



## emera35

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies! :dance:

I think i've had a growth spurt too here, feeling very bumpy!

Knackered too as Roh is having a super bout of teething (2 canines coming through, ouchie!) I can't find his amber teething necklace at all, its been AWOL for a day or so, i usually never take it off except for in the bath, so no idea where its gone. Its a nightmare though, as teething is usually a breeze here. We were all awake half of last night though, eeek! Got to find the damn necklace!!!


----------



## sandy28

Happy thanksgivIng 
I will be with the family Today having a big meal.
Yesturday had my gd blood test done, baby has been moving alot. The other day told my little one that. Baby was kicking me and got his hand on my tummy but baby stopped moving and David says mommy I will kick and he was trying to put his feet on my tummy, it was so funny I had to explain that baby was not kicking mommy just moving. 

I'm on my phone right now and this is not working out will be right back


----------



## firsttimer1

just got dooppler out andd baby is ffine - so my achey tummy must be growth :dance:

*HOWEVER*
just ate sushi from tesco and then saw a tiny sticker saying ''raw fish''...... but there wasnt?? unless they meant the smoked salmon which i eat anyway :shrug: so not going to worry x

cant take bump pic at mo as too blinking dark already :( need flash but cant get angle right where it doesnt ''flassh'' the bump out :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

> great news your appt was good! Im pretty sure mym baby is breech too due to the low movement. But i read up on it and that seems to be fine at this point? xxx

Yeah, it's my understanding that it's very normal at this point. After all, they still have about 17 weeks to turn around still.


----------



## newfielady

> just ate sushi from tesco and then saw a tiny sticker saying ''raw fish''...... but there wasnt?? unless they meant the smoked salmon which i eat anyway so not going to worry x

Don't mean to sound duh here but isn't sushi raw fish?


----------



## x-amy-x

lol i was thinkin the same newfie!


----------



## firsttimer1

newfielady said:


> just ate sushi from tesco and then saw a tiny sticker saying ''raw fish''...... but there wasnt?? unless they meant the smoked salmon which i eat anyway so not going to worry x
> 
> Don't mean to sound duh here but isn't sushi raw fish?Click to expand...

 :) no there are many types of sushi :) infact one of my best friends is japenese and taught me how to make lots of different types - fish, raw fish, vegetable sushi etc ;) The ones you get in tesco usually dont have any raw fish - just smoked salmon. The one i picked up is the only one with the raw fish sticker.... typical! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

ps. that being, if you DONT like fish - u shud still try other types of sushi... there is a rice and omelette style sushi which is just amazing :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ate sushi from tesco and then saw a tiny sticker saying ''raw fish''...... but there wasnt?? unless they meant the smoked salmon which i eat anyway so not going to worry x
> 
> Don't mean to sound duh here but isn't sushi raw fish?Click to expand...
> 
> :) no there are many types of sushi :) infact one of my best friends is japenese and taught me how to make lots of different types - fish, raw fish, vegetable sushi etc ;) The ones you get in tesco usually dont have any raw fish - just smoked salmon. The one i picked up is the only one with the raw fish sticker.... typical! :)Click to expand...

Never knew that. I hear sushi and I assume raw fish. We don't eat that kind of stuff around here so I'm not real educated. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

dont worry loads of people assume its fish :) its nearly always rice and then fish/meat/veg :) have it some time :)

its so blinkin :cold: - wonder if we will get snow soon here?? :shrug: i know it snowed this time-ish last year as i had to cancel all my trianing!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - i had my midwife appointment yesterday and there was 4 times the amount of normal glucose in my urine which is a sign im not storing it and at my 16 week appointment there was twise the amount, i was due the G.D blood test at 28 weeks but midwife was worried by the amount she found yesterday and wanted me to do the tests this week but couldn't get me in till tuesday. I've also had loads of dizzy spells that come after eating (or after drinking loads of orange juice) or if i haven't eaten for a while. hopefully it's nothing and just silly pregnancy stuff but i'll find out next week.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We've got a thick blanket of snow here that we got yesterday. It was nice packy snow yesterday, so lots of snowman outside on people's yards. But today its so cold that the snow is very crunchy and icy. But the weather is supposed to warm this weekend, so this snow probably wont last long, which means it will melt during the day and freeze overnight (which makes it very icy!). Ugh winter had just begun.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i want snow


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I like snow around Christmas time but when you live in Canada you get sick of snow and the cold when it's here from November - March lol. And being pregnant this winter i'm going to have to be careful not to slip on ice this year.


----------



## citymouse

L&L, maybe you should look up a GD-friendly diet and try sticking to that for the next week. Maybe it'll help the dizzy spells? 

So I have a rash on my belly. :( I'm pretty sure it's from the cocoa butter I used while traveling... A different brand from my normal one. It's like other rashes I've had in the past from scented lotions, etc. Thank God it doesn't itch! I'm putting aloe gel on and it seems to be going away.

And last night I woke up to pee and the bathroom was cold and I started shivering uncontrollably! It lasted until I got back under the covers. It was so weird!

All right, better go. Massive Thanksgiving food prep happening!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its really warm over here for this time of year no hats or gloves yet x


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - well i reallly hope u HAVENT got it; but if you have - as u say - it looks very manageable :hugs:

citymouse - enjoy all that food prep - im jealous!! xxx but sorry you have a rash :( Rashy mouse ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for the well wishes ladies! it was bothersome, but so glad he is ok. 

mrsc- apparently i had it before and thats why im immune. its a virus so once you have had it you wont get it again. you have to have immunities greater than 1.1 and mine was 5.9! i will never have to worry about being exposed to it again if im ever pregnant again, so thats nice. :thumbup:

landl- i hope everything turns out ok! i know its manageable, but would be nice to not have to think about it at all too :hugs:

emera- we have two amber necklaces in use right now. i hope you find some soon.

im definitely feeling bigger all of a sudden too ladies. out of breath quicker and my back is getting achey off and on


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I had an evening this week (Tuesday) where my belly really ached. I just couldn't get comfortable at all. In the end I went on all fours and sat there for a bit, which seemed to help. I literally felt like i was growing as i sat there!

Danielle - it is warm! I want to get my fur hat out but it's not cold enough!

Newfie - sushi's normally with rice, if you hear the word "sashimi" that's the raw fish on it's own. It's delicious. I've had a bit this pregnancy in restaurants where it's apparently safe due to the way they have to freeze the fish before they serve it the next day!. Mmm, salmon dipped in soy sauce....


----------



## firsttimer1

nice to know im not alone lozza :)

DARN IT. ive just remembered why i went to the supermarket - for chilli jam and camembert to breadcrumb and bake! :cry: i came out with sushi and ingredients for mince pies...... oh well. Im going to make home made mince pies to cheer myself up heehee

soooooo want chilli jam and cheese now :(


----------



## blessedmomma

city- dont freak out, but i heard aloe can cause a m/c. cant remember where i heard that from, so dont know if it was a credible source. i have just avoided it during pregnancy after i heard that. hope it is wrong though :shrug:

i would love some snow here, there is usually some by christmas :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

My sister's staying this weekend and unfortunately she doesn't eat dairy, so no camembert for me this weekend, i'll have to wait til she's gone home as its a bit cruel otherwise! 

Normally the food conversations don't start on here until after i've had dinner!! You're making me hungry, good thing i'm going to Pizza Express tonight!:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed - does the aloe vera risk apply to creams as well then? I knew we shouldnt take capsules with aloe in or drink the nettle tea variation etc..... but was unsure on creams. Ive not been checking my lotions and potions..... mmm....


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer1 said:


> blessed - does the aloe vera risk apply to creams as well then? I knew we shouldnt take capsules with aloe in or drink the nettle tea variation etc..... but was unsure on creams. Ive not been checking my lotions and potions..... mmm....

i have no idea hun. i heard it once when i was gonna get an aloe vera plant. it was a ways back and i never looked much into it. wish i knew more


----------



## littleANDlost

Thanks FT and Blessed i hope it's all ok
City mouse - i said about eating all the right stuff to OH last night right before having a huge hot chocolate so not good lol. I know I&#8217;m meant to eat 3 healthy meals and then healthy snacks in-between and check all the sugar content as some things seem to have hidden sugar! will sit at home tonight and look it all up and work out what&#8217;s good and what isn&#8217;t! just in case. Apparently even fruit juice is bad:(


----------



## mitchnorm

Evening laddies!!!

Welcome back FT - sorry you forgot your camembert and chilli jam...I must say my main cravings these days are for sweet stuff. Maybe thats cos I am :pink: and you are :blue::winkwink:

LandL - sorry to hear about your tests - I am sure it will all be OK. :hugs:

Newfie - glad your doctors appt went well - saw your FB status - only 2lbs gained!!!! Lucky you :thumbup:

So I had my midwife appt today (25 weeks although I am slightly early due to travel next week - she is cool with that). I love my midwife she is so laid back. I said that I had no real complaints and everything was fine....pretty boring really. She said boring is good :haha:. My urine was fine, BP spot on...no weight check....weirdly she wrote N/A in the box. I suppose unless you look massive or underweight they dont care so much. I have gained 10lbs though. 

She felt where the top of my uterus was (then showed me) and its just above belly button and that to pelvic measurement is 23cms which is good. She used a doppler and was looking for HB....got it several times but was obviously trying to get the clearest version and the little miss kept moving away. Midwife said she felt her move away and couldnt quite work out what position she was lying in (not that it matters yet).

Got dates for NHS antenatal class - only one day, a Saturday all dayer. Got my MatB1 form :happydance:.....hand that to work Monday. Everything else pretty normal. Apparently I can fly til about 28 weeks then after that most airlines accept you between 28-34 weeks but you need a GPs letters (which they charge you for :growlmad:)....to be honest I do not want to fly that late into pregnancy....you never know what might happen:haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mitch - I'm having a boy and craving sweets things. Though I have always been a sweet tooth... I did crave salty things like chips (crisps) at the beginning but have gone back to loving my sweet things (esp. chocolate!).


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna - I am more of a savoury person and definately was mad for weird savoury stuff early on....I can take or leave chocolate generally...but at the moment I adore cookies, cakes and marshmallows :munch:

I need to calm down!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

mmm.. all the things I love :) I've been trying to conciously not eat too much sweet stuff, although I really want to. My grandmother has type 2 diabetes and my aunt had gestational diabetes in her pregnancy... so it's something that runs in my family. So I'm trying to be carefully with the sweet stuff, even though it's all I want right now! hehe.


----------



## emera35

Found Roh's teething necklace, thank God! :dance: We might all sleep tonight!

I have glucose traces in my urine at every test they do, i'm under consultant care for GD even though i had the same all through last pregnancy, and they ended up giving me 3 separate GD tests last time as they didn't believe they could be coming back clear. I always pass the glucose tolerance tests, and my bloods always come back fine for glucose, its just i seem to pass it through in my urine samples every time. Basically the doctors can't cope with the idea i don't have GD, so treat me like i do :dohh: As a consequence i've ended up knowing a fair bit about it. With sticking to a sensible diet regime, and checking your blood properly the risks to mother and baby are really very small :thumbup: Not that its much fun having a restricted diet, but worthwhile :) I'm pretty sure i won't have GD again, but also sure they won't believe me :haha: Ah well, at least i have less appointments this time, so less chances for them to freak at my sugary wee! :dohh:

Hope everyone is enjoying Thanksgiving!! Just spoke to my cousins they are having a lovely day :)

Think i'll cook bangers and mash tonight, yum! Fancy Sushi now though!


----------



## 2nd time

Well I am at my mums house not relaxing just worrying about dh packing lol


----------



## waula

blessed - so glad all is ok - you had us worried!

amy - glad you're ok and hope you're feeling good about the weight gain - its GOOD weight gain (thats what i keep telling myself anyway!!!) I've got some maternity trousers with full bump coverage which used to be baggy...erm, not any more!!!

FT - enjoy being back at home... i'm so soppy with DH as minute, really feel like these are our last few months of just being us and trying to make the most of it...

sweet cravings?? nope, i'm still on pickled beetroot, tinned peaches and any form of potatoes. not a healthy combination!

Me and DH went to Pizza express/cinema last night to see Twilight - OMG i LOVED it!!!! I may have cried through the wedding wacko: hormones right??!) and DH turned to me half way through and said "I didn't realise some people lost weight when they were pregnant" hahahahaha and then the birth - oh my goodness...kept my eyes closed but the noises were bad enough!!!

anyone still taking pregnancy vits?? nearly ran out and wondered if they were still necessary...trying to eat healthily :blush: but i sometimes could do with a helping hand!

so many empty promises of bump shots today laddies....:happydance: and yet i can't find any...:nope: 

anyway...enough from me, much masterchef-ing to catch up on...
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

thanks for the thoughts about the bugaboo. i think i'll have another look at it in the flesh as it is a lot of money....

FT gutted for you on missing out on the camembert and chilli jam!

glad to hear from blessed

happy V day to those who are viable today!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG I am going to go into early labour due to being so angry at this stupid stapler!!! OK, a stapler's job is to what: STAPLE!!! When you don't staple Joanna gets annoyed, when you have to re-set the stapler every damn time you need to staple some papers Joanna get's p*****off!!! UGGGG

Ok. sorry rant over. 

(hope the people in my office don't hear me smacking the stapler around, I sware if I don't stop using it soon it will be going through the wall!! ugh!) - good thing I get to leave in 20 mins!


----------



## x-amy-x

joanne... its a stapler

*breathe* 

:lol:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Amy. I'm better now. Put the stapler away and decided to stick with BnB until I can leave in just a few mins, phew. Lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

> Welcome back FT - sorry you forgot your camembert and chilli jam...I must say my main cravings these days are for sweet stuff. Maybe thats cos I am and you are

ahhhh but i am craving sweet stuff mostly.... so is my baby a bit of both ;) :rofl:

waula - not seen twilight yet - cant wait!!!!!

yep loving being home with DH.... who is reading this over my shoulder right now asking questions about all of you.... :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hello Mr FT :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## firsttimer1

HAHAHA Mr. FT is now sitting playing ''call of duty''online with his boss; wearing an ear piece!

:rofl: 

at least its good training for me.... its just like having a child!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

oh dear...another X box fanatic like my hubby...who no longer has a dedicated room for the cause ha ha. Though he does now get spare room and can stretch out on double bed playing. Bless...means I can watch trash TV when i want


----------



## firsttimer1

has he got the new Batman game too? not to sound like a geek but... :blush: ... i can just sit and watch the other half play it cos its like a film!!! But then i am a bit of a batman fan :blush:

OK - have any of you suffered from dead legs yet?? i read about it agggggessss ago as a pregnancy thing - but hv never had it.... till tonight! its soooo weird.


----------



## mitchnorm

I forgot someone was asking about taking multi vits and whether we should still be....i mentioned this to my midwife today (it actually says to continue til birth and through to BF). She said its a great idea to still take them. I am carrying on....but then I cant rely on my diet being fantastic at the moment.


----------



## tiggerz

I can't keep up with this thread :-(((( 
Is anybody on FB??


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi: hun!

yup a few of us are on FB :) I will message you my facebook name :)

ladies - prob a silly Q - but in regards to mat pay.... now ive handed in my MATB1 form etc to my employer.... will i automatically start getting weekly maternity payments when i start maternity? or do i have to notify someone else? Not really sure how ordinary pay is done? is it done via our work places???


----------



## citymouse

Rashymouse signing on. ;)

Blessed, thanks for the warning. I checked it out and the consensus is that topical use is fine, you just shouldn't drink aloe juice (good to know as I was cut ally thinking of getting some... It tastes fine and it's good for you... Unless you're preg, apparently!)

I'm hoping the rash will go away soon. It seems much improved.

Joanna, I hope your stapler behaves itself!


----------



## firsttimer1

How did the food prep go oh rashy one?


----------



## lozza1uk

I've been pretty lax about taking vitamins, a pack of 30 has lasted me about 2 months! I think the key is folic acid in the first 12 weeks, after that figure my diet is actually pretty balanced but I do keep meaning to take them more often!


----------



## lhamil88

Joannaxoxo said:


> lhamil88 - I'm crocheting a baby blanket for my little guy, it's yellow, blue, green, with a little purple (decided on the colours before I knew we were having a boy). I've also cross-stitched some animals designs to frame as wall decorations and a teddy bear which I'm going to make into a pillow. Love making stuff. My mom will be making the bedding and window coverings (shes a seamstress).

any pics?...i'm a little obsesed at the mo lol

as for the GTT tests i have mine on 23rd dec but i think i'm gunna ask if i an have another later on if it's neg the first time cos i'm sure that it's the reason why Jack was so big 9lb 6oz at birth:shrug:

and someone mentioned nettle tea...just wondering if anyone has been thinking about rasbery leaf tea? not too sure when your suppose to start drinking it though:shrug:

oh and for you uk ladies has n e one got any idea about paternity pay/leave...do i need to get a matB1 form for him to take to work?

and this morning me and OH had a cuddle in bed and he felt baby man move for the first time:cloud9:...i even cryed a little:blush:lol


----------



## emera35

Eep, i'm sooo bad with the vitamins :blush: I did remember folic acid most the time in 1st tri...mostly! I haven't taken any for months now though, oops! Ah well, it will be me who suffers, not the baby, they just grab what they need from your body, its us mummies who get deficient! Anyway, my diet is pretty good as i'm obsessed with trying to ram 10 portions of fruit and veg into Roh each day along with a good balance of wholegrains, proteins and dairy, and we eat the same thing, so i should be safe :) 
(and yes 10 portions of fruit and veg, it was the initial recommendation to the government by the nutritional advisors they employed. They were too worried that the public would think it was just impossible, so they increased the portion size slightly and cut it down to 5 a day :dohh: )

FT - I always get dead / restless leg, i hate it. If it gets bad then paracetamol can help :thumbup:
Also regards to mat pay, you'll likely have a meeting with work at some point to discuss your start date for mat leave, holiday entitlement and when you want to take it etc, and an estimated return date. They will need to both confirm the agreement in writing, and have you do the same. Not sure how your work will go about it, but thats the basic legal requirement. No other agency is involved though if thats what you mean, its an employee/employer arrangement unless you are self-employed :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Can I vent for a second? We are having people over and the house needed cleaning up.i planned to do it yesterday but DH said not to do it alone, he'd help. So that didn't happen. Then today it was supposed to be about fitting in cleaning time around cooking. DH decided to have a soak in he hot tub, and I kept telling him that he needed to make sure he left time for cleaning, because otherwise I knew when the time came, he'd be like, "I need to deal with the turkey right now!" 

So that is exactly what happened. People started showing up and DH was stuck in the kitchen, so I was stuck cleaning with my little sister helping me drag boxes into the other room to hide them.

If he hadn't kept promising to help, I would have done it yesterday and not been stressed!

Gah!

And now he has no idea that he let me own, he's just in the kitchen showing off the food and chatting with people. And I'm so mad I could spit!


----------



## emera35

lhamil88 said:


> oh and for you uk ladies has n e one got any idea about paternity pay/leave...do i need to get a matB1 form for him to take to work?


No form needed for Paternity leave, they just have to give notice of wanting to take it, i think the only requirement is they inform their employers of your official EDD by the time you are 25 weeks. You can download a self-certificate think its SC3 the form is called, from the government website if you want though, might be better with some employers if they want something official :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Citymouse - Gaaah, thats classic man behaviour for you! :dohh: OH does that all the time! "yeah, i'll help, no worries, no worries" then i end up sorting things out at 2am because there is no other time left to do it, generally whilst he's in bed snoring! ](*,)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

lhamil88 - I dont have any pics of my work yet but I promise to take some pictures when I've completed things. I've finished my needle work and bought the frames but need to frame them now. I'm currently working on the baby blanket and promise I will show you all when it's done. I'm a crafty person so I love all this stuff :)


----------



## newfielady

Just popping on to say good night. You ladies are funny. Hope the rash clears up C'Mouse. (That's sound kinda gross though :sick: :haha:) 
You know, I've heard of sashimi before, but only on my Harvest Moon game of Gamecube. :rofl: Oh dear.


----------



## crowned

Is Harvest Moon like Rune Factory Frontier? I love that game... it's on Wii though.

I love sushi too.... now I want sushi....

Didn't have to cook tonight - my brother bought pizza takeout because I was working late. So sweet!


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning Ladies!! hope you all had a nice thanks giving yesterday to those who celebrated! 
Sorry yours was more stressful than it needed it be city mouse :(

Thank you all again for all the advise and support with the G.D thing. definitely less stressed out about it now and have hope that even though me wee is sugary could still be fine! (Thanks emera!)

Well I woke up at half 4 this morning with the belly rumbles. got up and had a banana a cheese string and then some toast! Still manage to wake up again at 7 when alarm went off feeling really really hungry! Think i might be getting to the stage of needing extra calories for LO as well now. Seeing as the Christmas market is up in town and there is an amazing stall that sells amazing crepes (with chocolate spread and bananas) I may get one of them to have with my packet lunch!!! And then no other sugar all day! lol


----------



## MsCrow

Poor RashyMouse for having a slack OH. Hope you had a calmer rest of the day.

On the MatB1 form. You need to write to your employer by week 15 prior to the EDD to state the date that you want to a) use any holidays from and b) that you want your maternity pay/leave to commence. Your employer then tells you your expected date to return to work. All dates can be changed with 28 days notice. There is an example letter here: https://workingfamilies.org.uk/arti...o-an-employer-giving-notice-of-parental-leave

You need to check regarding paternity leave as currently law states 2 weeks statutory but the law is about to change to enable the father to share some of the maternity leave.

I would avoid nettle tea and deffo raspberry!

I'm still taking a mother to be vitamin as I see no reason not to and always remember to with breakfast. I'm mostly veggie, some fish, so was relieved to get good bloods back, particularly iron levels.


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, Thanks for that link Mscrow. I have saved it until I need to fill the form out.

Rashy Mouse, I hope you are feeling better. Men can be crap. Mine has a habit of saying he will do something, and then later when you ask him again he says "I was just about to do it". NO YOU WEREN'T!!!!! DON'T LIE TO ME!!!!!!! :xmas13:

I had a mini xmas meltdown last night. I am not good with this time of year. From the age of 19 I had about 6 bad Christmas times in a row, and have just managed to have a negative assocation with them. It's got loads better over the past few years now that I am with my oh, but I just get so stressed and upset about it. Last night it occured to me that bar this weekend, I am busy every weekend until 8th January, and then OH is going to be up in Stockport leaving me to do all the packing and stuff. I just ended up sobbing that I wanted Christmas to be cancelled, and that I didn't want any gifts! :xmas13:

I am fine this morning!!!!! 

Right! Off to have the hair ripped out from my legs/bikini/eyebrows, and then be taught about the virtues of breastfeeding!


----------



## MsCrow

Ugh, I hope you don't mind but I just need a rant-o-rama.

I am not enjoying my job right now. I am my own manager and despite the project supposedly paying the Director half a day management time, I never see him. Certainly no one ever offered a risk assessment when I said I was pregnant. All of this is stressful as the project comes to an end in February and I have no help, aside from a volunteer who needs a lot of management time. My hours are going down from 3 days to 2 a week soon which makes finishing it all a joke.

So, today, I have to spend at least 3 hours out in cold Manchester doing sodding questionnaires because the organisations I'm doing this for can't find enough people to do it themselves. I'm knackered, literally asleep at my desk and feeling more pregnant today than usual. The prospect of standing out there is pissing me off royally....as is the prospect I'm going to have to do this another two ocasions before Christmas.

To top it off when I was ill last week, a cold which had been low lying for ages just put me in bed....partly through knackeredness, my boss instead of thanking me for only putting one day down as sick and working one day back this week, just said, 'well it's swings and roundabouts' with regards to getting the project done in time.

Well, thanks for thinking of my welfare and stepping in to assist. I hate it here.


----------



## littleANDlost

Loo i had the christmas melt down last weekend. I to have had some bad christmas's and now don't like this time of year to much. I ended up telling my OH that i wanted to cancel it this year and to send back all the gifts! I'm fine now about it not sure what brought it all on. Glad your good today!

MsCrow - sorry your work is so poo :(, do you have a HR department or anything you can speak to?? 

we just had a fire drill at work and the lifts obviously weren't working. Going down and then back up the stairs have killed me :(


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow. I completely understand what having a hard time at work feels like. The first 20 weeks of this pregnancy felt like a fight with work, and now they have just taken to ignoring me.

Do I rememeber correctly that this is not a permenant job? I hope it doesn't mean that when the project comes to an end they will let you go before you get chance to claim for mat leave. I seem to remember you had sorted that out though.

A risk assessment _needs_ to be carried out by your director/management, and I am not sure that standing on your feet for 3 hours would pass it, especially considering how tired you are. 

I don't know your work conditions, but I realise that some people have to go into work whilst they are sick. However, you must make sure that you are well enough to be there, and to carry put your work. Your immune system is already low, and I wouldn't want you to end up ill again.

Are you considering not returning after your mat leave? I hate seeing people unhappy in their work, and it might help to focus on your mat leave start date. If you know you will never have to return, it might make it a bit easier to get thorough the next few months.

Wrap up warm, a manchester wind is unforgiving! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MOANING LADDIES!*

*Emera* - thanks for tips on mat pay. Work have already done all the official stuff with me. just wasnt sure how the weekly payments (if they are even weekly???) would start coming LOL :hugs:

*Rashy Mouse* - sorry you got so stressed yesterday hun - but hope it was all worth it in the end? Never trust a DH when he says he will clean.... NEVER!!!! :hugs:

*L&L* - im with you - im sooooo hungry all the time lately. My tummy is always crying :)

*Loolindley *- i hope you took back that you didnt want any gifts............... ;)

*Crow* - a million :hugs: are being cyber spaced your way :hugs:

well my plan for this morning is,.... the dreaded CHRISTMAS SHOPPING! im hoping by doing it today it wont be TOO busy. Given its still officially Nove, its a weekday and all..... but we will see!

If im not back by 4pm send a search party to the streets of Oxford. Im wearing black trousers and a green top; they will recognise me by my frazzled hair, red eyes and baby bump.

When - if - i get back, i will post my bump piccie :) HURRAH!

have a good morning laddies :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks laddies

L&L, our HR department consists of one, my co-manager who has found boning up on latest maternity guidance and providing accurate advice to me already difficult. Hence my arcane knowledge about the letters etc. It's all an uphill struggle. I agree, stairs are a bitch!

Loo, you're right, my contract comes to an end in the third week in february.....never EVER work in the third sector if you want a semblence of stability I say. They have to pay me SMP as I qualify thanks to the amount of weeks worked etc, fortunately it's not based on whether your contract will continue. 

I'm not considering returning....there's needs to be a project for me to return to and the way my director has become so distracted by his other business I can't see him getting funding for one. I won't mind, it's time to move on, it was a job to see me through my PhD and relevant to my subject but I don't want to continue to work in the third sector, it's too demanding for a lower level of pay. I'm worth more. Besides which, and don't shoot me, I'm considering challenging for a council seat this May which would keep me happily occupied if I got in. I'd look for a job to fit in with that as and when.

No chance of a risk assessment, like the uphill struggle you had, it would be like asking for the world. I'm going to get a countdown app for mat leave I think!


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow - that does sound crappy.:hugs: I'm pretty sure its illegal for them not to do a risk assessment, I remember they're a small organisation but don't think that's any excuse. Do they need you more than you need them? Might be worth reminding them of that if you can. At least the sun is out today. Can you ask us all the questionnaire? Might save you half an hour if you get some responses!! I'm almost in Manchester?!

FT - have fun Christmas shopping! I love the busy-ness of the shops, just needs some carol singers & christmas music to complete the experience. Heading into Manchester tomorrow to start mine, then have a Friday off planned in London to finish it, can't wait!:xmas6:

L&L/Loo - This Christmas will be your last without your own little family, so enjoy it and all others will be even more amazing!:xmas9:

And everyone, HAPPY FRIDAY!!


----------



## MsCrow

Cheers Lozza, I might link you to the questionnaire for stockport if that's nearer! It's all radio related. I didn't realise the risk assessment was a law thing. I unfortunately need the job to pay the mortgage but I shall put my foot down about the subsequent questionnaire sessions. Not that anyone can step in or make a difference.


----------



## lozza1uk

I think as the crow (sorry!) flies, i'm actually closer to Manchester! Sure Loo could do Stockport given she nearly lives there!


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning.

I'm having a lazy post-thanksgiving day on the couch at my in-laws. Yesterday was a success, but I was on my feet a lot in the kitchen. My homemade apple pie and sweet potato pie were big hits, so it was worth it. After dinner, everyone insisted that I lay on the couch while they cleaned the dishes. No arguments from me. :)

Today I'm going to take my DS to the park and then we're going to see a movie. (Arthur Christmas looks pretty funny). Tomorrow I hope to do a little baby shopping! 

Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

Have I fruited


----------



## 2nd time

Yes I have lol


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh 2ndtime, an aubergine! 
That means I newfruit on Wednesday at last, hurrah!
WT - glad to hear you got couch time & out of the washing up! Arthur Christmas looks cute, another good reason to have kids so i have an excuse to watch all these films!


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Friday ladies!!! I just seem to be so busy getting no t'interweb time at all :wacko: 

Anyhoo....off Xmas shopping to Manchester tomorrow...we are only a 10 minute drive to the city centre :thumbup: then off to the German Market in the evening...should be good. I've told OH and DD's that I'll be fine as long as I can have lot's of Costa/Starbucks pit stops :haha:

Mrs Crow :hugs: get that countdowqn app started :thumbup::hugs:

Stairs....ugh...I work on a mezanine floor and we have small windy stairs and loo is downstairs...think I'll need hoisted up soon :wacko:

Have a fab weekend everyone :kiss:


----------



## MsCrow

Right laddies, when desperation hits I'll ask the Manchester ones to fill me in a questonnaire. My hands were red raw after 2 hours stood on market street but job done I suppose. My co-manager showed some concern when I said I shouldn't be stood out like this for that amount of time. Another session this afternoon though I shall hope enough volunteers arrive so I can stay here, or just do an hour over at the gay village.

Meh. 

Ohhh for a creamy syrup filled gingerbread latte from starbucks Glowstar. Have a good time in the city.

I have a secret wish to see Arthur Christmas. It was our christmas light switch on last night, the place was literally rampant with smalls, everywhere, it was so cool.


----------



## firsttimer1

IM BACK! i made it! :) and i bought LOADS whoohoo :dance: tho a little more to do online as well :)

so here is my bump @ 24 weeks :)


----------



## LaRockera

Hey ladies, haven't been here for ages again, but this thread moves so fast. :dohh:

Firsttimer, we are reaching eggplanthood! Isn't that great? :happydance::haha:

Love the bump photo (and your dress too). I've taken a photo too but my stupid camera won't cooperate. Once I manage to load it I'll post it here too.

Hope all the other lovely ladies are doing great.

:flower:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies.

Sounds like you are all getting some x-mas shopping done this weekend. We have Black Friday (major discounted prices at most stores) here today, so my mom and I will be going out shopping this evening. 

This morning at about 5am I got woken by the worst Charlie Horse in the back of my left calf, omg it hurt so much I was almost in tears. DH woke up because he heard me going "OWWWW" and it lasted like 1-2mins! Anyway needless to say my calf feels like it's bruised today so i'll be hobbling around today haha. Anyone else had any painful Charlie Horses in their legs? I've heard it's common when your pregnant (though not sure why), and I haven't had one in years and never like that! lol... woke the baby up because I spent the next half hour in bed trying to fall back to sleep and getting kicked hehe.


----------



## firsttimer1

hi rockera! when do we become eggplants???? i remember agggggggggggges ago thinking ''im never going to get to aubergine'' :rofl: - cant wait to see your bump :)

im pleased that at the mo my bump is going all ''out'' rather than ''around''. I think i like pretty normal from behind??!! LOL

Joanna - ive never heard of a charlies horse?? :blush: is it like cramp? i kp getting that in bed lately xxx


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all! Thanks for the support. I got to feeling less stressed after a while. Definitely learned my lesson, though! The house is a disaster but the cleaning ladies are coming... What a nice surprise for them, ha ha.

Thanksgiving was delicious and I have buckets of leftovers, yay!

MsCrow, that sounds really rough. At least your co-manager noticed and was concerned. There must be some way that you don't have to be out so long next time.

Ft, cute bump!

Today is Black Friday, when the holiday shopping begins. People have already pepper-sprayed each other at Wal-Mart. :roll: What I really hate is that shopping of ny kind, anywhere, is a huge pain from now though Christmas. Horrible parking, long lines... Yuck!


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats FT - and an hour ahead of schedule!

Aubergine is 25 weeks! Only realised this as 2ndtime got there today!

I've never heard of "charlie horse" either, although seen it in a couple of places on BNB!


----------



## lauraclili

Mrs Crowe... I'm in Liverpool if it's any help to your project and need for answers?! 

The risk assessment is definitely a legal requirement and it should be periodically reviewed during your pregnancy too... Just a thought! However, whilst they need to give you places to rest, being on your feet all day will not be disallowed - I'm a teacher and I can't sit down in the classroom at all and that wasn't even mentioned in mine. 

I'm so glad it's FridaY!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT - Cute bump picture.

And yes a Charlie Horse is like a muscle cramp or something... it feels like the muscle in the back of your leg (calf) like locks up for a bit...it hurts quite a lot! Luckily DH was there because I never had one like that (which he has got from playing sports) and said to release the 'lock' feeling you have to stretch out the muscle... which is the opposite of what you automatically feel like doing, so it was good he could tell me that because I didn't know.


----------



## LaRockera

firsttimer1 said:


> hi rockera! when do we become eggplants???? i remember agggggggggggges ago thinking ''im never going to get to aubergine'' :rofl: - cant wait to see your bump :)
> 
> im pleased that at the mo my bump is going all ''out'' rather than ''around''. I think i like pretty normal from behind??!! LOL
> 
> Joanna - ive never heard of a charlies horse?? :blush: is it like cramp? i kp getting that in bed lately xxx

I think we become aubergines at 25 weeks! So less than a week to go.:thumbup:

And I think your behind is absolutely fine, hon. Blissfully unnoticeable. :haha:(I hope this doesn't come across the wrong way. :dohh:)


----------



## loolindley

I've spent all afternoon napping, and feel great for it!

Had my wax this morning, followed by a trip to the baby road show, and I got loads of freebies! They were heavy on the bilingual, which we feel is important as my OH's first language is Welsh. Anyway, I came away with a selection of thick card bilingual and welsh childrens books, a CD of welsh nursery rymes, and some other goodies....all for free!!! Well worth it!

Hope you didn't have to go out again this afternoon MsCrow. Sounds like you deserve a trip to your cupcake dealer!!

FT, can you start on my xmas shopping when you have done your own? I'm far too lazy!

Congrats 2nd Time of newfruiting to an aubergine!!! :happydance: So exciting :)


----------



## littleANDlost

afternoon ladies, had a busy day at work and now looking forward to meeting OH after work for some late night shopping.

i have been internet browsing to try and get an idea on a pram, we looked at the Baby Jogger City Mini in john lewis the other day and though it may not be the most prettiest pram it is very very praticle (it folds up with one hand in one move, you just grab a handle and it folds in half and your carrying it! brilliant! and is so light) Had never heard of this before then though so wondered if anyone else had loked into it and what they thought? 
https://www.johnlewis.com/231428412/Product.aspx
its that one if anyone wanted a look and you can get the carry cot that attaches for just over £100 and a car seat will also go on.
this however is what it loks like as a pram which i don't massivly like
https://www.groovystyle.co.uk/images/baby-jogger/city-mini-wth-compact-carrycot.jpg


----------



## loolindley

I've heard good things about the Baby Jogger, but I have to admit, I haven't looked into them. You're right, it is not the prettiest of prams, but it looks great as a push chair, and lets face it, it's only for the first few months that it will be in pram mode.

If it is nice and light to get up the stairs, then it could be a good thing!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Phew have read through all posts and have promptly forgotten them all :dohh:

2nd time - congrats on the eggplant...means I new fruit next Tuesday...FINALLY!!!

Citymouse - yep boys never clean when they say they are....its delay tactics and you need to ensure it is done right there at that moment or its game over :haha:

FT - definately a cute bump and very similar looking to the other :blue: on here....especially Waula. Plus if you carrying very much up front, my mum would defo say a boy :winkwink:

MsCrow - sounds like you are having a bad time at work....Mine have been very good but I am just counting down the days til maternity cos I wanted to leave before I fell pregnant so ended up sort of stuck in rut really. Makes you a bit depressed and unmotivated by work. 

Congratulations on all the Christmas shopping laddies....I have done a little but havent even throught about hubby. We are imposing a budget on pressies for each other so that we can buy ourselves a new camera....proper SLR version which have been recommended to capture little one.

Off to see hubbys niece in a ballet / dance production tonight although I am knackered and want to crash out.....then NCT sale tomorrow just up the road. Apparently they are carnage....:haha: very busy!!! God help me then...need to chill out before heading over there. This is probably our last quietish weekend this side of Christmas as all the parties, get togethers etc happen very soon


----------



## mitchnorm

Anyone else getting days with hardly any movement from baby??:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - 

firstly, arghhhhhhhh with your :blue: conspiracy! ;) LOL actually funnily enough mu bump seems to chaange every day in shape. In that photo today its pointy; over the week it was really round... anyone else found that? always out front tho and not all around hips etc. 

enjoy the show tonight! :) i love any sort of dance productions - esp ballet ones; i danced for 16 years so always takes me back :)

in terms of movement this week ive felt baby every day but it REALLY varies. and on days when ive moved alot then i only feel baby once or twice - very easy to miss. I had a three days last week of NOTHING at all though. so i think its all normal at this stage :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

PS. mitch i cannot beleive we are going to be aubergines next week! it feels like we deserve medals!! so excited :)


----------



## citymouse

When I want baby to move, I go lie down very flat after moving around a lot. Or in bed, I'll turn from my left side to my right side then lie on my back. Or stay on all fours for a minute (cow from the yoga pose cat/cow) and then lie on my back. DH and I laugh at how much the poor baby gets jiggled around. I'd never do this to a post-birth baby! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I have felt a couple of movements today but very subtle - whereas some days they are massive jabs (which I love). With subtle movement, I find myself think 'is it or isnt it??' :haha:. To be honest with the vibrations in the car, she probably falls asleep (a bit like her mum like that - I tend to get lulled to sleep as a passenger)....and have been so busy today that maybe I just didnt notice her.

Not too worried as I have doppler for quiet days.....I am sure she doesnt like it but serves her right for not jabbing her mummy :haha:

p.s. Aubergines!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, yep I am the same. In fact all last weekend I didn't feel anything, but then had a few days of the most movement ever! I can always rely on the 4am kick though!!!! :xmas13:


----------



## citymouse

Did anybody do a big celebratory *12,000 posts* post?


----------



## LaRockera

Can I show off my belly? This is the very first proper picture of it I've taken. I'm 24+3:

[IMG]https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff467/LaRayen/100_2248.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## newfielady

Sorry I've missed all you ladies today. I've been a bit with doing up my regal orders and such. I'll try to catch up tonight after work. :) 
Managed to get 2 pairs of jeans yesterday on our little shopping trip. :) They are regular sized jeans but they have stretchy bands on top. Fit's just like maternity on top but feels like regular jeans on bottom.:xmas12:


----------



## firsttimer1

*rashy mouse *- nope i dont think so... permission to start celebrations..... LOL

*rockera* - thats a GREAT bump! and your having a little girl arent you? i wud have guessed boy from your bump! :dance: wish my tummy looked as solid as yours :( mine is still squishy :(


----------



## LaRockera

firsttimer1 said:


> *rockera* - thats a GREAT bump! and your having a little girl arent you? i wud have guessed boy from your bump! :dance: wish my tummy looked as solid as yours :( mine is still squishy :(

Thanks! I wake up every day thinking it has shrunk, making my DH roll his eyes. :haha: Yeah, I'm carrying a girl, confirmed at 17, 20 and 23 weeks. 

I think your bump looks absolutely fine! Okay, I just LOVE our bump hysteria. Before I fell pregnant I was like, did I put some belly fat on, shall I go on a diet? Now the bigger it gets the happier I am. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

i know.... when i was shopping today i was properly sticking out my tummy!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## LaRockera

firsttimer1 said:


> i know.... when i was shopping today i was properly sticking out my tummy!!!!! :rofl:

Yep, that's what I always do, too.

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas10:


----------



## blessedmomma

hello laddies!

mouse- im with you, the black friday thing is ridiculous. we wont even be leaving today. i think someone in a florida walmart got trampled to death last year. and now until christmas is outrageous. we have all our chrstmas presents done already so we dont have to worry about it. of course there is still grocery shopping to be done between now and then. thankfully my DH does our grocery shopping :thumbup:

the leg cramps are only gonna get worse ladies. they say bananas help, and anything with potassium. its supposed to be a potassium deficiency i think. 

i get an ice craving every time im pregnant and it has started now. my DH makes sure we have an ice shaver all the time. i cant get enough of it!


----------



## firsttimer1

im so excited - DH is nearly home and we are FINALLY putting the dado rail up in the nursery. and today i bought a changing mat and cot mobile to match our curtains etc..... it gets me sooooooooooo excited about meeting our baby :dance:


----------



## MsCrow

Loo you are so right, I need the uptake dealer. Another 3 hours out this PM and I'm knackered. Laura, you're right, but an assessment would've shown some support, generally, where I have none in my job as it is.

L&L, I liked the mini city jogger, very light and good ling usage potential. Unfortunately 2cm too wide for us and wheels less use for country but I'd say go for it.


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bump larockera! im gonna try to get one up this weekend. im getting a lot bigger :flower:


----------



## LaRockera

blessedmomma said:


> lovely bump larockera! im gonna try to get one up this weekend. im getting a lot bigger :flower:

Yay, I'd love to see more bumps. :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## newfielady

Funny how we all want to be as big as possible now. lol. I asked my husband yesterday if I my coat looked as tight as it felt. :dohh: He laughed and said why. I told him because I want to look pregnant not fat. :rofl:
Great bump larockera!


----------



## MsCrow

Ahh yes, great bumpage Rockera.


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you so much, guys! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hello girls any1 no were yankie candles r on offer?


----------



## loolindley

You might have a job finding some on offer this time of year hun. I got some on offer in the Summer, and put them away. Try googling it?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i will do just thinking of lil idears to go with mummy prezzie hummmm


----------



## firsttimer1

I *THINK* i saw yankee candles in debenhams today so have a look on the online store? not sure if on deal tho :shrug:

just doing nursery dado and ordered matress for cot :dance:


----------



## citymouse

Great bump, rockera!

Mine is nice and stick-outy now... Love it! I can't keep my hands off of it.


----------



## emera35

L&L - That pram looks ideal! Wow its really compact and lightweight, fab! :thumbup i'm dead jealous! Granted its not so sexy in the pram configuration, but to be honest, in the lifetime of its useage, it won't be like that for long at all. It looks just fine as a pushchair :thumbup:


----------



## Nicnak282

Good evening laddies :thumbup:

Hope you're all good? I'm in on my own as I persauded hubby to go out with his mate to 'wet his new baby girl's head'!! He wanted me to go but I really wanted a night on the sofa (and B&B!) :haha:

So I finally took a bump picture tonight...sometimes I feel huge (and I admit to sticking my belly out when out and about...and to doing a little bit of absent-minded belly-rubbing...arghhh...:blush:) - what are we like??!! 

I am quite proud of myself as we haven't got any chocolate in the house and I really, really wanted some...:cry:...I have resisted opening the mozart chocolates I bought for my friend!!! Well done me!!! :haha: I might have to make a hot chocolate and take it to bed with me soon. 

Anyway, I'll be out and about visiting friends and family over the weekend so please don't chatter too much eh!! Perhaps my friend will offer me some of that chocolate - esp if I tell her how I resisted temptation!!

Spent the evening ordering some Christmas pressies...thought I'd better make a start...!!! :wacko: 

Take care lovelies xxx
 



Attached Files:







23 wks 5 days bump.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loolindley

Lovely bump niknak! 

Speaking of chocolate...I think I deserve a medal! My friend bought me a huge box of Thorntons to say thank you for something, and instead of sitting and munching my way through I have been good and chose 5 to eat each night! 

Such restraint I didn't even know I posessed!

Anyone know where the cheapest place to buy maternity tights is? I have bought a couple of dresses, so need to cover up my pale corned beef legs up with something!!! :xmas13:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

sorry am not around 2 night just found city vill am in love ha


----------



## emera35

Loo - Maybe H&M would be good to try?


Mmmmm, corned beef! :munch:


----------



## citymouse

Lol, Nicnak, your friend should definitely share with you when you explain how you were going to open them up and eat them but didn't! :rofl:

Okay, off topic but I feel like the latest OS update on my iPad has made the autocorrect ridiculous! Sorry for all the weird spelling and word errors in my posts!


----------



## LaRockera

Xdaniellexpx, this may be a stupid suggestion, but perhaps TK Max do yankee candles?

On a different note, I've been on chocolate quite a bit recently myself.


----------



## newfielady

> Mmmmm, corned beef!

There's something a bit wrong with that I think, seems as loo compared her legs to corned beef. :rofl:


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is well, I'm a couple days behind so I'm unlikely to catch up on you chatty gals.

Thanksgiving went better than I expected. When I woke up Thursday for my 3am pee break I had the bright idea that we should switch the order we were doing our dinners since they were serving at the same time and are a 1.5 hour drive apart. I decided we should go to my cousin's first because my mom and aunt would have to leave early to take care of my aunt's horses and the hubby's relative hang out until 10pm or later. So we hit my family first and it was fantastic. There was so much food little vegetarian me could eat! (I only get mashed potatoes and salad at the inlaws) Then we went to the inlaws for dessert.

The thing that really bugged me, at my family people asked if we had a name picked out, we said no, conversation ended. At the inlaws they ask, they ask again. Hubby's aunt asks if we're considering bible names, hubby says he's looking at some, I say the problem with bible names is they're either terrible or really common. So they want to know what I like. I say I don't want to say, they ask again and again. They say they won't laugh. I finally say, I really like the name Jasper. They laugh and say don't pick Jasper! Jasper's the bad guy in 101 Dalmatians. WTF?! It's not you're freaking kid, I don't give a crap what you think, why would you say such a thing when I said I really like the name. GRRRR!

And they've started touching the belly. Seriously, I've gotten used to the constant hugs and kisses (my family only does like one hug per person per outing, they hug and kiss like every hour) but I'm just not ok with the belly touching. How do you politely tell inlaws to keep their freaking hands off your body!

Inlaws - can't live with them, can't kill them.


----------



## kymied

Woah! I think the baby just flipped around. I was getting all low kicks but now it's high kicks, it feels like my heart sorts skips a beat. My husband still hasn't been able to feel him moving as it's mostly internal and he stops whenever one of us puts a hand on my belly.

(Yeah, I'm double posting because all of you are asleep right now! So I guess I'll go to bed too.)


----------



## lozza1uk

Kymied - nice rant!! Hope you feel better for it!

I've had a really quiet couple of days movement wise, hoping today is an active one although going shopping today (might bump into Glowstar!) so unlikely to feel much. Might choose our furniture today too!


----------



## loolindley

Lozza have a great day shopping. It's too cold and wet for me to go anywhere. Duvet day I reckon!

Kymied, I love your rant, and am totally with you on the busybody in law thing. It drives me bonkers!!! I also think I am going to personalise a tee saying "hands off". I think that will get the message across!!!

Well impressed with mothercare. I ordered a few things yesterday, and they are being delivered today :happydance:. Less impressed with somewhere I ordered shoes from because they e mailed me this morning to say they have got free delivery for 3 days (the day after I paid £4 for it!!!) 

Finished reading a great book last night. Any of you ladies liked the Twilight series? Try Fallen by Lauren Kate. It's a series of 4 books, and I totally recommend it.


----------



## loolindley

I have been possessed by a harecore craving. I NEED cake. Not want. NEED. The only trouble is that I am in bed, and am not willing to get out of it yet and OH has gone to work for the morning. We haven't even got any eggs in so I can't bake one! This is a disaster!! :sad2:


----------



## emera35

newfielady said:


> Mmmmm, corned beef!
> 
> There's something a bit wrong with that I think, seems as loo compared her legs to corned beef. :rofl:Click to expand...

Hmm, true! :haha: it just set off my meat craving!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all. 

K, I don't know what to suggest about the in laws. I don't have any so I don't really have the experience to suggest anything. However, there are a couple of women at work who will not keep their hands off me and I've started 'forgetting' things and having to run back to my room if they are in the corridor! :haha: 

It's my V-day today!!! I'm so excited to have got here and now I'm really looking forward to the next couple of months and then having a baby. 

I don't know about any one else but I'm ok about the giving birth bit. I think I just accept that has to happen. What concerns me is that the baby ends up with me as a mum afterwards. Such a scary thought! 

Have a great weekend everyone. 

XX


----------



## loolindley

Happy V day Laura!!! 

I found myself getting really stressed out with the dogs last night (they were being VERY naughty), and found myself thinking if I can't deal with 2 dogs, how am I going to cope with a baby?!?!?! Think I'll put it down to a bad day :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

K - not sure what to suggest re out-laws! They are like Marmite, you either love 'em or hate 'em!!!

lOzza - my phone wants to call you pizza!!! WTF! :rofl: maybe we will 'bump' into each other!!

Loo - happy V day!!! Xxxxx

Liiiiillliiiii - you will be a Brill mum!


----------



## Glowstar

TMI alert! Lying in bed sniffing olbass oil off a hanky as OH has been farting all night plus he's been eating garlic and the smell in our room is making me feel really sick!!! :sick:


----------



## waula

Morning ladies!

I sympathise on the "out-laws" - mine are similar! I'll show them the pram/car seat and they're more than happy to say - "oh i don't like that one" etc etc so i get around it by telling/showing them less and less!

Also sympathising with the naughty doggies!!! One of mine was in at the vets for a lump off his leg yesterday (i'm a cow vet, not brave enough to do my own dogs leg!) and then the other one ate an entire chocolate sponge cake which has loads of cocoa powder in it so off we had to go for the vom injection...nice.

Erm ladies, i stepped on the scales this morning...i never get on them (and wont again!) I was 10st/60kg prepreg, 65kg at 8week midwife and am now 73kg!!! feck!!!! i know i've got a big bump but it does seem quite a lot!!!

Anyway...off to see my little nephews/nieces today - 5,3 and 3 months (very brave SIL!!!) have a lovely weekend xxxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING!*



> Woah! I think the baby just flipped around. I was getting all low kicks but now it's high kicks, it feels like my heart sorts skips a beat. My husband still hasn't been able to feel him moving as it's mostly internal and he stops whenever one of us puts a hand on my belly.

*Kymied -* Im the same! The kicks WERE still low down and then all of a sudden the past 2 days im getting movement higher up. so maybe the baby turned?? How exciting :)

*Loo* - Thanks for the book recommendation. I looove BOOKS and needed to find a new series so will give that a shot. I just finished the Millenium Trilogy and it was brilliant. (PS cant believe i still havent seen Breakuing dawn, im a HUGE twilight fan. Mainky due to having read the book before the film i think).

*Laura* - HAPPY V-DAY TO YOU! :dance: also im totally with you on the birthing thing. It doesnt bother me as its just gonna have to happen. Im not even keen on a birth plan other than ''im planning to give birth in the pool - but if anything happens i am open and willing to accept anything!'' :rofl: Its the mum part thats scary. totally agree. 

*Glow* - thats :sick: ! :rofl:

*Waula* - is 73kg about 11 and a half stone yeh? so a 1 stone and a half gain? I hate to say it but thats in the normal range so i think you will just have to get used to it lol :hugs:

*SO MY PLAN FOR TODAY:*
varnish last dado rail and fingers crossed get it up by bed time
accept christmas deliveries
Make mince pies as batch the other day went wrong - BOO you mince pies!
paint a 'family tree' onto cupboard door in nursery as OH revises for an I.T exam
Moan. in general.
Eat. a lot.

What an exciting life i lead!

Have a great day lovelies :) xxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Sounds fun FT!
Glow - so I'll identify you in town by following my nose?
Waula - I've put on a similar amount I think, 18lb! Trying to step up the exercise rather than cut out the food though!
Laura - happy v day!


----------



## loolindley

My OH came up with an idea last night of painting a tree, and using different family and friends hand prints as the leaves. He is very creative, which is good, but I might make him do a trial run on paper before he is let loose on the nursery!


----------



## mitchnorm

Laura - happy v day :happydance:

Great bumps rockera and nicnak....i posted one the other day so will leaveit another couple of weeks...getting big

Waula - weight gain seems about average....i think i am up 9lbs but the rate i am eating it is going to shoot up soon :haha:

Hi everyone else....sounds like a great day FT. 
Loo - any luck on the cake front? My maple and pecan slice was yummy...decided not to send you one up.....thinking about you :winkwink:

Ok sooooo NCT sale today...opened at 10:15 for members which we are and 10:30 for non-members....we got there at 10 and queue was about 40-50 people long :haha:. Very well organised so not so carnage...although very busy so glad to be done and out by 10:50. Got quite a few bits and bobs....not a massive selection of baby stuff but loads of childrens toys. Good to know for next time. They had loads of play gyms which we wanted.....so we bought:

Winnie the pooh playgym for floor £10
Nursery tidy hangs off cot to put bits and bobs in - £2
They had loads of clothes but good to know it is a girl as very little unisex....actually bought next winters coats 6-9mths a next one, great quality, red smart coat only £5. Plus hubby picked up a few dresses, jeans and a gorgeous little cream fur coat brand new still tagged for £2. Spent £42 all in but probably saved at least twice that:happydance:. Alot of the clothes are for 3-6 mths up to 9 mths .......aaaah plus a lovely little knitted red dress, perfect for next Christmas.

You need to go to these in your area ladies...have a plan of action and get in and out as quick as possible. Sooooo happy


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, you are so mean!!!! I got a text from oh an hour ago saying "baby will get it's cake, don't worry", followed by another one saying "am running a bit late, don't know when I'll be back". :brat: :brat: :brat:

You've got some great buys! We just don't have anything like that round here, but I will be onto it once I move!


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all! 

Kymied, sorry about your in-laws. My MIL did almost the exact same thing--begged to know our name choices, then made a face. So now that we have our name, she may be the last one to know. I'm not telling her and I'm sure DH has forgotten to.

As for hands on the belly, my stepmother was in town and she touched the belly a couple of times. She even got to feel a kick. But she raised me so it's different than with in-laws.

Speaking of kicks, last night I had a little piece of apple pie with ice cream and the baby went nutso! She was kicking like crazy for about five minutes. I think I must be growing an apple lover, because the thing that used to get her moving was apple juice.

DH leaves for Poland today. :( I'm alone for the week. Who will help me up off the couch when I feel lazy, lol?


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and I love Saturday! It's the "hump day" of my gestational week. Yesterday I was 22+3, tomorrow I'll be 22+5... Yay for Saturday!


----------



## KellyC75

Hi lovelies :flower:

Im sorry I dont have time to chat right now, literally only popping on for a minute

Just wanted to let you all know we have arrived in Australia :coolio: Felling a little emotional right now, but im sure thats to be expected

Hope you are all well & catch up soon :friends:


----------



## citymouse

Hope you are able to get settled and feel at home quickly, Kelly!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well ladies its official i am now a single mummy of 2 kiddys :( r well ill cope :D


----------



## wondertwins

Happy Saturday!

Great bump pics, FT, LaRock and Nic! 

Mouse- regarding your gestational hump day, I love it too. On Saturday, I find myself telling people "I'm almost (xx) weeks." I feel like a kid using half birthdays. :)

I'm pretty exhausted today. I took DS on a long walk yesterday (for over an hour), and I still feel wiped out. Plus, sleeping at my in laws has been tough because I don't have my fortress of pillows. BTW... Does anyone else have a sore belly? The top half of my bump is so tender. It feels like I've done a million sit-ups. It makes laughing, coughing, and sneezing really painful. I have to brace my bump when I feel a sneeze comig on. 

Anyway... I'm off to get ready for a luncheon at my friend's house. She is due in March too, and I haven't seen her in a couple months. I can't wait to compare bumps and talk baby stuff!!


----------



## wondertwins

Double post..... :hugs: Hugs, Danielle. :( You are a good mummy and you will do great.

Hi Kelly! We look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## citymouse

Danielle, I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Wt, I've been feeling sore but just on my lower right side. Almost like a cramp. It comes and goes, and it seems worse when I try to sleep on my right side. I actually ended up sleeping on my back, but sort of propped on the two legs of my pregnancy pillow (so hopefully not cutting off circulation). It was the only way I could get comfortable!

And my lower back is killing me by the end of the night. Sitting in the chair at the computer seems to make it worse so quickly... oops.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its ok i new it was coming just got to move house now gurr rite before christmas :(


----------



## citymouse

Hope your move goes smoothly!

US ladies, if you're looking for comfy maternity shirts, I got this one: https://www.shadeclothing.com/shop/...1322325473824&productSizeSelected=0&fit_type= and I LOVE it so much. It's so soft and flowy. I'm debating whether to order it in every color!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

got to find somwere first hehe


----------



## loolindley

Danielle, I am so sorry to hear that. What happened? Can you not stay in the house where you are? You were there before he got out of prison weren't you? You'll be fine honey, and you are a good Mum to Issy and that wont change. Sorry you are going through this :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its 2 expencive and 2 big 650 quid a month :( and i lived with his mum plus it will be to close to the mils 

as because he has chose his mates over us big long stupid argument about him constantly going out eveyweek end and spending his days off in bed and not with izzy yet hes only been in her life since june there is going to be very limited access for him 

she will be getting her name changed bk to my maiden name 

hopefully i can come up with next months rent got till the 7th :(


----------



## loolindley

I hope you do honey. Try and get in touch with CAB, and your local council to see if there is any emergency housing. I hope you get things sorted. xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got part of my rent and i payed a month in advance so i shud be ok he keeps threating me with cort to get full custody but he stands no chance

been sentanced to 3 years in jail for possnsion with intent to supply class a drugs 

not on the bc thats just the start


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- i hope you are doing ok under the circumstances. prayed for you and will be thinking of you hun :hugs: youre a great mom and everything will be ok in the long run

sent my DH out for an array of candy bars for my stash. mmmmmm


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry to here that danielle but looks like you saw it.coming for a while......you will be fine i'm sure. Make sure he pays towards those little ones though:hugs:

Hubby just putting up the baby rocker/bouncer....want to see what it does. Exciting. Has music and different speed settings :thumbup:

Had a lovely relaxing day.......nct followed by a little jaunt round town (very busy loads of christmas shoppers being just after payday so didnt hang around too long, then kfc treat and home for magazines, snooze and a few giant chocolate buttons yum


----------



## xdaniellexpx

dont get me wrong i love him 2 bits he just needs to grow up and facce his responsibiltys hes 25 
only ever changed 1 of izzys nappys wich was 1 day ago 
neva got up in the night with her 
moans when hes got to feed her 
nuff said ha


----------



## Kas75

Don't get on here very often cos when I do theres like pages and pages to catch up on u lil chatterboxes!

Hope everyone is well? ive been poorly this week so not really a great week!

But cheered myself up today by finally making my very first purchase an outfit for my lil princess Yay! 

Anyone else not started buying yet?

Ive been to scared too I kno its silly but can't help myself after two losses last year its been hard to just relax and enjoy this pregnancy, hopefully now I can move forward and begin too!

Lotsa love Kas xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi kas - i have been buying things gradually but stepped up the last 3-4 weeks. I want to try and get most things sorted before christmas as i cant imagine wanting to rush around nearer our due dates. Clothes are difficult to buy as no one knows we are having a girl and i am buying mostly unisex....though today about 5 outfits were purchased (and hidden). Also i was still getting used to the fact we are having a girl so girl things and clothes were slow progress. Everything will go swimmingly for you and you will be into a buying frenzy before long :winkwink:

Forgot to say Kelly - glad you made it down under safely :happydance:. I am sure you will settle in very soon :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Danielle, at least you'll be farther from his mother! My sister ended her kids' relationship with their bio dad (for legal reasons) and it was the best thing that ever happened. Now she is married to a man who is their "real" dad and looks after them as if they were his own.

Hey, Kas! I've bought clothes but nothing big--no furniture or anything like that. We have to wait until after Christmas because we'll be dismantling the guest bedroom to move DH's office down there so the baby can be upstairs. (For some reason DH doesn't seem to love talking about getting booted from his office. :haha: )


----------



## xdaniellexpx

o noo more men for me am a born again virgin :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

(((Danielle))) here's hoping the next few months in the least are kind to you.

Kelly, hope everything goes well in OZ!!!!!!!!!!

Having spent a day out campaigning in the peeing rain I am now educating the baby to Nirvana which has followed one of Dolly Parton's best bluegrass lps.

I got more kicks to Dolly, but, there's hope yet.


----------



## LaRockera

Danielle, I'm so sorry hon. No idea what happened, but wanted to send some hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - that is awful news :hugs: BUT as you know - your gonna do just fine :hugs:



> My OH came up with an idea last night of painting a tree, and using different family and friends hand prints as the leaves. He is very creative, which is good, but I might make him do a trial run on paper before he is let loose on the nursery!

Loo - this is sooooo weird. I had the idea of (think i mentioned it a while ago) painting a tree onto the little cupboard door and then having our family names on random branches e.g. mum, dad, siblings, us... with a gap for baby to be added. Ive spent ALL day on it so far! Hard work... so i hope its gonna be worth it :hugs:

hope all you ladies are having a good day. 

My NEXT lamps for nursery were picked up by the OH today.... they are GORGEOUS. got the cot mattress arriving (and small book case) on monday - once they are in there i will post a new piccie :) xxxx


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Danielle, that means you'll have a virgin birth. Pretty significant! You might end up on the news. ;)

MsCrow, I love Dolly Parton! I was able to see her in concert in July. She is un-freaking-believable. Everything about her is over the top in the most awe-inspiring way. Her boobs are as big as her head. :rofl: I'm hoping baby is a Dolly fan since she went to the concert when she was 4w4d gestation. DH and I are fighting over whose music we want baby to be a fan of. Do you just play it in the room or do you put headphones on your belly?

If I had to paint a family tree, I'd need a bigger house!


----------



## crowned

Hugs for Danielle and Izzy too - hope you're doing okay :)

Anyone else had some gentle cramping going on around 23 weeks? I'm so sore off and on the last couple of days, and I can't decide if it's just because I over did things or if it's normal or if it's something I should be concerned about.

I love the family tree ideas, ladies. I would totally do something like that if we owned our house, but I would hate to do it all up pretty and then have to move and leave it all behind for the landlord!


----------



## loolindley

FT, maybe my OH has been on here whilst I've been sleeping and stealing all your nursery ideas!! :xmas13: mwahahahahaha :xmas13:

MsCrow, totally with you on an early musical education for the baby. I have taken mine to 3 gigs in utero, and tonight am going to let it listen to the Foo Fighters documentary. Start 'em young is what I say!

Just me and the dogs tonight as Al is at his second job. I have some non alcoholic pear cider, and a rock n roll doc to watch. Perfect.


----------



## loolindley

Crowned, have you been doing a lot of walking? I get really bad lower belly cramps when I have been walking. xx


----------



## emera35

:hugs: Danielle, you are going to do an amazing job with your LOs! No chance in hell of your OH getting custody with his previous, so he's just trying to upset you, ignore it. Hope you find a place to move to thats far from the inlaws, then you can start fresh and focus on being the fab mummy you are :hugs: Definately talk to the CAB, there is so much help you can get in your situation :hugs:

Kelly - Glad you all made it to Oz in one piece! Think it would be weird if you weren't emotional at this point! Good luck with all the settling in :hugs:

MsCrow - Roh always used to like Nirvana and Metallica, and Muse too when he was tucked up inside. His taste has gone right downhill these days and he mostly ignores all our music, but will dance enthusiastically to advert jingles and any pop trash on the radio :rofl: His dance is cute enough that i'll forgive him though :laugh2: Bumpy is much less responsive to music, mostly i'm listening to Tori Amos at the moment having been to see her play in London recently, i'm going through the back catalogue! Will have to try some Dolly Parton though, its a bit more upbeat, bumps seem to prefer that :thumbup:

Love the tree ideas ladies, both the handprint one and the family tree one, i'm sure they will be fab! :)

Just got a Cars themed bed for Roh from a friend of OHs for £30 :thumbup: His room is animal themed, so i think i'll paint the side panels of the bed out and paint tigers or something on there instead. Creative fun! :) Bit terrified about moving him into a bed :shock: We need to reclaim the cot though, so we can work on adapting it into a co-sleeping arrangement. I think i'll make some bumpers to go with the blanket i'm knitting, i'm trying to think of a theme, i thought maybe something like trees, leaves and owls or something? Hmmm... someone give me inspiration!

Oh, about the giving birth thing, i felt the same the first time round, like, it has to happen, and its going to go how its going to go. I didn't have a solid birth plan, just a list of things i cared about, and things i would not permit to happen unless there was life threatening reason that they had to. It went pretty well in the end, although not like i had imagined. I'm actually finding myself looking forwards to the labour this time, and feeling quite excited! :) Yes, it hurt quite a bit at the time, but its by far the most profoundly satisfying thing i've ever done, either physically or mentally or emotionally :cloud9:


I have serious custard cravings again! OH is being totally mean and refusing to go out and get things i NEED!!! He's only done a 12 hour shift today, i don't know what his problem is! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

I try to think of the hard things I've done in my life that didn't end within 24 hours (hopefully less) with a beautiful little person to love as a reward. I've had terrible _years_, I can make it through a day of pain!


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> I try to think of the hard things I've done in my life that didn't end within 24 hours (hopefully less) with a beautiful little person to love as a reward. I've had terrible _years_, I can make it through a day of pain!

 Damn right! :thumbup: And honestly, its only really painful if you panic and fight against it, if you stay calm and sort of surrender to what your body is trying to do, its intense, but not exactly painful, just powerful :)


----------



## MsCrow

Citymouse, I am SO jealous you went to see Dolly on her recent tour, seriously, that woman is like a fine wine but makes you smile too. I've always wanted to see her, it's so cool you 'took' your micro bump to a gig.

Crowned, I had some aching and stretching around then, I think I overdid the walking and running for trains, rest up eh?

Loo I saw you went to see the Chilli Peppers, awww, how cool. I realise that however cool we think our music is, however many great songs I play the bump (on the stereo and sing), it will revolt in later life and choose its own music (Emera, I'm sure Roh will get past the trash lol). We have a massive music collection, it's veerrrryy eclectic but I'm sure it will all be loathed until the bump is 16 and realises some crap cover they like is something we have in original format.

Emera was Tori much cop this tour? Is the new album worth buying? I'm an EWF but fell by the wayside with later albums after Scarlet's Walk. Still, I went to every show in Manchester except this tour because she's just so incredible live.

Birth plan, I have none either really, just a wish for a water birth with some music, immediate skin to skin and that the cord isn't cut until it's finished its job.


----------



## LaRockera

crowned said:


> Anyone else had some gentle cramping going on around 23 weeks? I'm so sore off and on the last couple of days, and I can't decide if it's just because I over did things or if it's normal or if it's something I should be concerned about.

I had a lot of on-off cramping throughout my torso- uterus, sides of uterus, lower stomach. My doctor told me it's just growing pains.

But they also found something in my urine which suggested UTI- only they never told me what it was. :growlmad:


----------



## emera35

MsCrow - I'm a big fan of Tori Amos, i last saw her when she was touring after releasing Boys for Pele, so i think it was like 15 years ago. That was amazing! This time was good too, i think she's pretty much consistently good live, but i was a bit disappointed with the sound levels at the venue, it marred it a little for me. OH was blown away though, he'd not seen her before. She toured with a string quartet this time, which was pretty different, but they were amazing. The album, hmm, its not an easy listen. Its growing on me now i've been listening to it for a while, but its not an instant access sort of album, if that makes sense. Fortunately i quite like her daughter's voice, as she features pretty heavily. If you didn't then it might be a bit of a no go. God i fail at writing succinctly! :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Crowned - Meant to say, if i have an active day then i get alot of aches and cramping, if i rest up then its less :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi:

well HERE is what ive been working on all day - the family tree! Took me the whole day :cry: well apart from when i made mince pies LOL

this isnt a full family tree - my dad is one of 12 so a full one wud be impossible :) but if you look closely you can spot my name, OHs name, my mum and dad and OHs mum and dad - and both our sisters :) there is a gap in the middle to add babys names :)

On the music front - cant say im a dolly fan; but i may give her a listen :) However i LOVE red hot chilli peppers and was listening to them as i painted this tree :)

crowned - i ached and cramped last week (wk 23) and my tummy grew.... so think thats why... so i reckon you shud get ready for a growth spurt!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Aww that tree is beautiful FT!

Thanks for the review Emera and great to meet another EWF :) I would have loved to see her with a string quartet but it was paying for the new flooring or Tori. *sigh*. Thanks for the review, I will eventually buy the album just because I'm curious about her style for Deutche Gramaphone and where she's going, I just hope her husband didn't produce it as it's with him she's become so totally self indulgent and uncritical. Ahem.

MrC bought me Kate Bush's new album. I suspect it requires the same amount of work but the bump thought it was pretty good.


----------



## mitchnorm

That looks fab ft...hope you left some room for further baby names in future :haha:. Can you come and do one for me? :happydance:

I have terrible stomach pains tonight...had a curry but dont think it was necessarily that...i think i was extremely backed up (sorry tmi:haha:) and my body was fighting it. Feel better now and think the fuss woke bubba.....who has been awake alot today :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies :) im no artist but i figured its nice that its home made haha.

Crow - i LOVE kate bush so im with ur OH on that. Altho my music taste ISSS quite random i admit. I might try out kate on my baby heehee

mitch - glad ur tummy pain has eased up, and that baby is on full trottle :) i still get excited over every kick :) Infact in hour hour baby shud wake up..... :dance:


----------



## lauraclili

That looks fantastic FT! Well done you! 

X


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft - thats brilliant!

Crowned, I also had a pretty crampy week which I put down to growing. I've also gone completely back to normal on the bowel movement point (sorry tmi) this week which has been weird but good!

Danielle - hope everything works out.

I'm off to bed, shattered after walking round town but had a lovely kinder gluhwein at the german markets today, non alcoholic mulled wine - delicious! Also picked furniture I think, just got to get DH to phone round and negotiate the beat deal.


----------



## loolindley

FT, that tree is lovely! You are so talented! xx

MsCrow, you could be right about what our children will think about our music tastes. One saving grace is that I got totally influenced by my parents taste, and my love of rock has stemmed from long car journeys listening to Led Zep, Queen, The Beatles and countless others. 

I can only hope that my little one feels the same because we have decided her/his middle name will be shared with that of a rock legend. We struggled long and hard before deciding on the name, but it is imortant to us that it _means_ something. I only hope that if they end up hating us for it, that they will in time realise why we did it!!!! :rofl: And we will give them a nice first name to make up for it!!! :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, I had a friend who had THE coolest parents EVER, they had the best rock and folk taste which their daughter revolted against by loving Take That and shopping at Topshop. She turned out ok tho' :) My dad loved to play me Mozart in the womb. I came out with a lifelong dislike for Mozart (I play violin) but the Beatles always stuck.

Music, we will win.

Oooh, hint at the name please? If we have a girl her middle name will be my mother's crazy nickname for me which is incidentally a Tori Amos song.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies :)

I think a few of us have spent recent time being :blush: constipated.... so i guess its part of this stage of pregnancy LOL

ive started taking my pregnancy vits again as im onto my 2nd cold.... but they make me feel a bit icky (like they did in first tri) - but i think its best i continue. Ive had 2 cold sores this pregnancy (when i ran myself down at work) and i hear having a cold sore whilst actually giving birth is dangerous (??) so dont want to risk anymore. 

Im finding eating weird atm. Im ALLLLLLLLLLLLWAYS hungry but nothing quite hits the spot.

no weird cravings still...... any of you craving anything funny?? i want a funny craving :(


----------



## firsttimer1

> Oooh, hint at the name please? If we have a girl her middle name will be my mother's crazy nickname for me which is incidentally a Tori Amos song.

CROW - im intrigued :) is it venus? scarlet? will u tell us???


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow said:


> Loo, I had a friend who had THE coolest parents EVER, they had the best rock and folk taste which their daughter revolted against by loving Take That and shopping at Topshop. She turned out ok tho' :) QUOTE]
> 
> Oh the bitter irony!!!! I never the less shall fight on with this!
> 
> Can't give a hint of the name yet, as the general reaction of people is to smile, possibly laugh, and when they realise we are being serious to say "actually thats really cool". Apart from my Mum's reaction which was "You CANNOT call my grandchild that! It's mean!!":kiss: :rofl:
> 
> Like I say, they can always drop their middle name for the purposes of form filling etc. I never use my middle name!
> 
> On the subject of music, my neice is beyond obsessed with a sky channel called Baby Tv. Now this channel litterally HAS to be on (according to my sil), and Leila will cry her eyes out if she trys to change it. So basicly Baby TV is on from first thing in the morning, until 7pm regardless of what my sil wants to watch. NOW, my OH, and I are really against sitting a baby infront of the box to pass time, but we don't want to rule tv out completely as we like to sit and watch it. Are we naive in thinking that the baby will get used to whatever we watch, especially music channels, which in my opinion are far more palletable that baby tv! I'm possibly wanting far too much!!!


----------



## emera35

Cravings, i just either want meat or custard ALL the time, happily not together though!


----------



## loolindley

Right I'm going to go to bed before someone bursts my bubble and tells me I'm in for years of mind numbing sh!te childrens TV!!!!!!!

Nos da laddies! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo- please tell us :( if its any consolation i like the idea of calling our baby Digger if its a boy... LOL. it was suggested as a joke by my pal, then all our friends started calling the baby Digger......and its just caught on to the point where i now quite like it! OH still says George tho :) i refer to baby as Digger for time being :)

emera - how do you know custard on steak isnt just delicious? tho i will leave it to you to find out and let me know ;) Now uve mentioned meat i feel like some..... mmmm.....


----------



## firsttimer1

Night Loo xxx :sleep: xxx


----------



## emera35

God i hate HATE Baby TV!! Its horrible! Roh totally ignored the tv except if there was something especially flashy happening for a few seconds, or if there was football on (think its something about the little coloured strips against the green grass that looked interesting) he'd maybe glance at it. When he was about 6months or so, we started playing cbeebies for a bit from 6pm for the bedtime hour, as we watched once when my niece was here and he seemed interested. Now he'll have the bedtime hour and maybe 20 minutes or so of cbeebies in the morning to give me a chance to get laundry on / washing up done / lunch on etc. without him climbing my legs. Some days he'll watch it, some days he won't :shrug: My friends little girl used to just sit infront of the tv and stare at Baby tv for literally hours, i found it a bit disturbing to be honest :wacko: We've just started taking care of what we are watching infront of Roh in the last few months, as he's definately starting to understand what he's seeing alot more fully.

I guess the answer to your question is, they will watch whatever they are exposed to, if children's tv isn't on all day, they won't want to watch it all the time. If adult programming is on, then in general they will likely ignore it totally in favour of something actually interesting, particularly when they are small, they'd rather stare at the corner of the room, in my experience.


----------



## emera35

FT - Do it, try it out!!! I'm afraid to! 

Oh, and to add Loo, not all children's tv is awful, i only let Roh watch stuff i'm willing to watch myself! :haha: I accept in a few years i'll have less choice. He already grabs the remote and says "beebies?" and presses buttons, its only a matter of time before he's the one who decides whats on! :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, thanks Emera! Thats really good advice.

Kas...Digger! I love it!!! My friends dog is called Digger though.... :wacko:

Right, I got sidetracked and I had to stop to look at my photos from my holiday to Mexico earlier this year. Must go to bed!


----------



## MsCrow

All I'll say FT is it's the total opposite to quite a traditional and austere first name ;-)

Stay cagey Loo, it's ok, I shall be. However, if it gets that reaction that's quite cool. I like middle names, they give a little freedom to a child if they don't like their first name. My dad has always used his middle name.

There's NOT a chance I am going to stick on any TV things for my baby, the poor thing will learn to amuse itself with trad baby toys or be lulled to reassurance with Radio 4 or our music. I was at my brothers and my SIL was rolling her eyes at some dross on TV which unfortunately my nephew is rather beguiled with, but other than that they have resisted most TV things. Rastamouse is thoroughly loved though and my other nephew, 13 months, bops beautifully to Bob Marley.

On the other hand I can thoroughly recommend the following cd: https://www.amazon.com/Kids-Too-Various-Artists/dp/B0003JANQE

I bought it for my brother who did extra long nappy changes whilst dancing around the room with my nephew to it. Guaranteed to produce good taste...


----------



## emera35

Haha, MsCrow, OH actually gets upset if he misses Rastamouse! :haha: Roh doesn't watch it at all, but dances to the theme music :)


----------



## lhamil88

my OH loves come outside and can't stand justin/mr tumble...but jack LOVES it, it's the only time i get to do stuff...but mum has justhad sky installed and he LOVES mickey mouse and special agent oso


----------



## citymouse

That is wonderful, FT! Love it!

OMG laddies, I'm having a "heartburn attack." Gaaaah. I used to get them more frequently but haven't had one in more than a year. It feels like someone is grabbing hold of my chest and squeezing. So pleasant. I took an extra-strength antacid and I know from experience that it will pass... so I'm just riding it out.

But I'm taking this as a sign that leftover pie, mashed potatoes, stuffing, etc., cannot form the principal part of my diet any longer! I think I've gained 7 pounds since my 16-week checkup... probably 4 of that this past week, with the trip to Chicago and the holiday. 

I'm going to try to eat super-healthy this week and see if I can achieve some nutritional balance before I go to Paris and blow it all over again. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Oh my goodness, we have March Mamas hitting third tri this week! I can hardly believe it!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey ladies, 

how is everyone doing?

I slept terribly last night! Serves me right for sleeping in til noon the previous night! 
Over the hump day for me :D getting ever closer to v-day!


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Amy!

I was sleeping peacefully but DH called from Paris to say his phone's not working internationally... So now I'm on the phone with customer service trying to resolve it. Yawn! And who knows how much money he spent calling and waiting to figure it out. :sick:


----------



## x-amy-x

eek! not good! :(


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning you luuuverly laddies :thumbup::thumbup:

How's it all hanging today? 

I'm knackered! Is anyone else having horrible cramps in the night and when they wake in the mornings? :nope: The last two nights I have woken up in lots of pain and had to leap (well stumble, swearing under my breathe!! :haha:) outta bed and try and do a lunge to relieve it, gah...:cry:

We're off to our friends a little later for a 'tea-party' to have another lovely cuddle with little Lucy (12 wks old) and her gorgeous bro who's just turned 2!! Apparently Sammy is making cupcakes for us...hmmmmmm, little hands and general boy grubbiness...perhaps I'll give those ones to hubby to try!! :haha:

FT - fabulous family tree :happydance:

As for music - I will be trying to educate our little bunny into MY great, if somewhat eclectic musical taste!! I was bought up on easy Sunday mornings spent listening to the Stones, Beatles, Bob Dylan, Abba, Stevie Wonder and The Bee-Gees - to name a few!!! :haha: Wanna bet sherebels and lurves a boy band!!!! :dohh:

Have a great Sunday xxx

PS IT'S MY 'V' DAY TODAY!!!!!!! 

:xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10:


----------



## mitchnorm

Regards nicknames for baby...even though we know we are having a girl we were using the random name ideas generator on hubbys phone last weekend and although we said girl name (or unisex) it came up with some really random stuff....Macduff......Cuth.....Doug....so jokingly sometimes call her Doug ha ha poor baby....AND she can hear!!!!! Sometimes Macduff too if i am honest. Please be assured neither of these are on shortlist which is still Olivia Grace, Sophie Grace and Ruby popped up from nowhere but is still an outsider


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations on V day Nicnak!!! Have a lovely day x x


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats on V day nicnak!

My mum's taken to calling the baby "Pob" after that really awful kids tv show years ago, cos she thought it looked like him on the scan! Poor child if it does come out like that!


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, Ruby is my favourite out of all of those names! :kiss:

Lozza, I used to love pob!!!! Thats just made me smile!!!!

Nicnak, Happy V day!!! Ditto on the cramps. My legs are killing me. My pillow helps, but they still get bad. Apparently it only gets worse too :sad2:

RashyMouse, sorry about the heart burn. I can't go anywhere without my antacids, and try and take them before it bubbles up to volcano preportions!!!! Isn't the 3rd tri from 27 weeks? Surely we aren't that far along yet? I am losing count!

AFM, I had yet another crap night. Went to bed at 11, and was still lay awake gone 3am. Dogs got me up at 7, so I'm knackered before I start. Food shopping for us today, and am trying to convince oh to get a KFC too. Nom!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Nic - happy V-day! 

Mitch - Well if we have a girl we are calling her Sophia - so hence i also like sophie. But i really like the idea of Ruby on your list? tho u cant go wrong as they are ALL so pretty xxx

on the leg cramps - i get the odd one and they are blinking annoying arent they. 

baby movement - anyone feeling baby low down AND higher up????? lol.

Rashy mouse - never had heart burn before but i THINK i add it shortly last night. so im bound to get a bout of it properly soon :(

CANNOT BELIEVE some MM Mamas are entering third tri this week.... i mean, where has the time gone ladies??? so excited for all of us :)


----------



## Glowstar

Morning lads!

Well the Christmas market was a nightmare!!! Stupidly busy with everyone pushing and shoving! 

I love the name Ruby. My niece is called Ruby and she is soooo pretty. 

As for kids TV. Mine watched it when they were little, not babies though, toddlers. Not for hours at a time though. Didn't do them any harm as they are both doing well in school. They used to like arty shows like Art Attack.


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow - I agree, Albert square was ridiculous! Others weren't too bad but it just wasn't cold enough to be there really! The non alcoholic mulled wine was gorgeous though. 

I like Ruby, and either Sophie or Sophia! Both are on my shortlist.

As for kicks, I've had a really quiet week. The odd bit of movement to reassure me everythings ok but no real mental days where I see my stomach leaping. It's very annoying, I want it to be more awake! Although maybe if it's this sleepy now that might contine when it's born? Fat chance I imagine!


----------



## waula

hi ladies - hope you're not all getting blown away in the wind - our bins have been blown over and have distributed the contents round the garden which has been a lovely start to my sunday!!! :growlmad:

Congrats on the V-day Nic - its a lovely feeling....whats our next milestone? double digits?? i feel like this whole pregnancy thing has suddenly speeded up and i would be quite happy for it to slow down a bit again - remember how the days used to drag by in 1st tri!!! :blush:

Moses basket...what do you laddies think of this one?? i'm meant to be doing some christmas shopping online but its so easy to go browsing isn't it!!! :coffee: https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 we are a little bit in love with it - i know its not the cheapest out there but DH thinks its awesome and i like the non-frillyness of it...hmmmm going to be an expensive day i think!!!

Onwards with the christmas online shopping... must buy for others, not for me...must buy for others, not for me.... :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - i am feeling kicks high up, low down, right and left.....i think baby is doing somasaults in there....i suppose if baby is lying head up or down the 'kicks' could be a mix of hand and leg jabs. 

Just finished food shopping though have now decided this is a two person job....i used to prefer doing it on my own but i am finding the bags lifting into and out of car knackering. So now just waiting for hubby to get back so we can paint inside of cupboard in nursery and then off to ascot for a lovely pub lunch :happydance: yummmmmmy.

Just an aside...is anyone else feel like they are missing out on nights out with mates? And like they have been sidelined a little. I know i am just being a bit paranoid as they havent really....just reading about a couple of.great nights out and i have missed them. Just feeling a bit sorry for myself....maybe i am grieving for my footloose and fancy free days :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies hope ur all ok things r really getting to me this moring :( mums coming to take izzy for the night so hopefully we can try an sit down an talk again :(:( just wish it would all go away


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks laddies!! :thumbup: So true it really does seem to be speeding up now...and mummydom is around the corner...GULP!!!! :wacko:

I'm sorry you're going through the mill Danielle -hope things improve very soon xx :hugs:

Mitch - I also feel a little flat sometimes when I hear about nights out etc that my mates are organising - also knowing that if I do go out I'll be on 'pop' and not a lovely glass of red with the rest of them is quite upsetting!! I think with the Christmassy vibe the next few weeks it'll be tough, but I am trying to plan nice evenings anyway...like meals out (mmmm) and console myself with lots of on-line shopping!!!!!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## newfielady

Good day ladies. Just wanted to say :hi: I've been busy all weekend working so I've neglected you all. :cry: Now with the Christmas season coming up, us waitresses have to pull double shifts and work extra. So if I disappear for a while you don't need to worry. I shall return. :winkwink:
How is everyone feeling?


----------



## newfielady

> baby movement - anyone feeling baby low down AND higher up????? lol.

I can too! At the same time. One night I could feel the difference that one set was kicks and one set was hands pushing out. :cloud9:

P.S Trying to catch up now :haha:
Is C'mouse still rashy? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - hope your ok hun xxx :hugs: xxx

newfie - dont work TOO hard hun! 

ladies (uk i guess) - can anyone recommend where to buy nursery art/wall piccies??? also if anyone HAPPENS to see any nice big teddy bear rugs - let me know ;)


----------



## lozza1uk

Don't work too hard Newfie!

By the way, my daily app update this morning said that dad's might now be able to hear the heartbeat if they rest their head on the bump and listen carefully! Has anyone tried this yet? Let me know if it works, im on my way south for work and won't see DH til Tuesday night to test it out, really gutted!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - will get DH to listen tonight!

are any of you getting cot bumpers? ive read alot on them and there seems to be equal pro's (eg no stuck limbs) and con's (suffocation risk) and i hv found these which are ''breathable'' - what you ladies thinking?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Safe-Dream...f=sr_1_2?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1322407713&sr=1-2


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I think I'll probably leave them but buy a set if LO starts to get arms and legs stuck! Given that it probably won't be in the cot until at least the summer I'm not getting them yet. Unless you're putting them in a crib?


----------



## firsttimer1

Yup we are going straight to crib. think i will get some so can decide when baby is here :)


----------



## kymied

V day! Wow! We're really speeding through this. My friend is now 6 weeks(ish) away from meeting her little girl. I can't wait!

Most of the kicks I've gotten have been really low but I got a couple good ones high up. Maybe he's learning to head butt? They're still kinda light, are you ladies getting hard kicks yet?


----------



## firsttimer1

kymied mine are a little harder now but not HARD lol. im defo getting more movement tho

*CONGRATS ON V-DAY! XXXX*


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy V day Kymied!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmm for the first time im going to visit the third tri section and see whats discussed there! Only 2 weeks to go till join :happydance: 

Im intrigued at the ladies whove recently joined it from 2nd tri keep coming bk saying its horrible in there :rofl: full of scary stuff maybe.... like birth chat!!!?? :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Happy V day Kymied!

FT, tbh, I've not really had the time to go on the 2nd tri forum very much at all, so doubt I'll bother with the 3rd...unless I get really bored in my mat leave!

Well, I have discovered that at the age of 29, I have gone from HATING mince pies, to absolutely loving them!!! I was in Morrisons today, and I chucked some in the trolley. OH said "you don't even like them". I can't explain it, other than a craving, and they are delish!!!!! I wonder if the non pregnant me will like them next year?

I have been snoozing on the sofa all afternoon. Love lazy Sundays!


----------



## mitchnorm

I have only one thing to say before sofa nappage......

Steak and ale pie, chips, veg and gravy....followed by one spoonful of each dessert - warm choc and walnut brownie, white choc and pistachio cheesecake and sticky toffee pudding ( was a sharer platter hence the little taster)

Mmmmmm mum and baby are very very happy :sleep:


----------



## newfielady

I have a set of bumper pads FT because they came with my crib set. I'm still deciding wither or not I will use them. All my family did and still do and to me the crib looks bare without them. :wacko: My DH's cousin's little boy (phew, that was a bit confusing) get his foot stuck in the crib (with no bumper pads) and then cried every time she put him in it again after. :shrug: I am leaning towards using them though.
My kicks are very hard. I get some lighter ones too but my belly bes bumping all around the place. Some even hurt. :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

happy vday nic :) xx


----------



## citymouse

Yay for all the v-days! 

Suddenly I feel like I'm running out of time to register, get the room together, etc.! Ack!

So sleepy today. Part of it is probably because I'm cramming as many French lessons in as possible and my brain is getting tired. Je voudrais dormir! But at least I'm not rashly anymore. Although I think some small insect bit me a few times on my belly.

Baby is kicking and moving so much now. :cloud9: I felt so bad this morning, I set off the house alarm while walking the dog and scared the dog, myself, and probably Baby too. It was so loud. I just sat on the floor afterward to let my heart rate go down. Note to self:no more setting it on "instant" mode!


----------



## loolindley

I wouldn't worry CM, I 'took' my baby to a Chili peppers gig the other week, and we were side of stage, so mine might come out needing a hearing aid!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening, im back home after the worlds most tiring weekend in birmingham at the german xmas markets.

my exciting news is i have bought my pram.............

the bugaboo cameleon!!

i am so excited! i even had to wheel it back from the shop to the hotel, it was so weird.

i bought it in selfridges and got a bargain so im very happy!

im just wondering whether to spend a further £200 on the missoni accesory pack to make it look like this:

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=b...tbnw=131&start=15&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:15

hope you all have had a good weekend!!


----------



## loolindley

Mrs Cupcake. Please do, because that is a damn sexy accessory pack. I LOVE it!


----------



## lauraclili

Me too! Love it!


----------



## mitchnorm

Definately go for it cupcake...thats look fab. I noticed on the link that first shipment sold out and now delivering January onward so act quickly!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

aaah! im so excited, you dont think im mad for spending a further £200 for absolutely no reason other than "it looks good"????????

this could end up being the worlds most expensive pram....


----------



## loolindley

DO IT NOW BEFORE IT SELLS OUT!!!! SENSE MY URGENCY!!!!! Who cares how much it costs when it'll look frickin amazing when you take it out on walks.

Of course, the baby would also be in it :blush:


----------



## 2nd time

Hello girls just checking instill not in my new home hubby left loads of stuff at the old house so had to drive four hundred mile round trip to finish off my girls don't know what's going on so have cried for a solid two hours today I joined in a few times I am just a little stressed out right now


----------



## firsttimer1

i say go for it too!!! ;)

so excited that more nursery stuff arrives tomo :) AND ive cleaned the conservatory ready for the ''blue xmas tree'' construction :)

havent cleaned for the ''red xmas tree'' construction in the living room yet :rofl: 

UK ladies - sooooooooooooooooooooo glad Janet is about to leave to XF.... or she better!!!

anyone got any good tips on where to get art for nursery? im struggling :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

2nd time, you're kidding? Thats awful! I hope that is the worst of the move over with and you can settle into your new home with no more problems :hugs: What a flipping day for you, think I would have spent the entire day crying with your girls. :hug:


----------



## loolindley

FT, have you thought about wall stickers? We have fallen in love with them, and there are some awesome ones. We are now planning on painting the nursery nutural, and when the baby arrives we can be a bit more gender specific. Might that be a good idea for you too? x


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time said:


> Hello girls just checking instill not in my new home hubby left loads of stuff at the old house so had to drive four hundred mile round trip to finish off my girls don't know what's going on so have cried for a solid two hours today I joined in a few times I am just a little stressed out right now

Oh hun :hugs:

:( im so sorry for you :(


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> FT, have you thought about wall stickers? We have fallen in love with them, and there are some awesome ones. We are now planning on painting the nursery nutural, and when the baby arrives we can be a bit more gender specific. Might that be a good idea for you too? x

IF i hadnt have done the tree on the cupboard door then stickers wud have been great - but think it wud be too much now :( I dooooo love them tho :) have u settled on which one(s) your getting??

was looking for nice disney prints but not getting anywhere.

at the christmas home show we saw these amazing wooden disney carvings that go on the wall... but cant find them online :( not sure what to search??? :cry:


----------



## loolindley

We are going to wait and see what flavour the baby is before we choose the stickers. Have seen some gorgeous butterfly ones for a girl, and some under the sea ones for a boy. So many to choose from!

Oooft, I have some gorgeous pencil sketch drawings of Dumbo, and of Mickey Mouse, but I brought them home from Disney when I was over there, so I wouldn't know where to look for them over here. Google it!


----------



## em2656

Evening all

How are you all doing?

Congratulations to all those who have already reached V-day! Time really is flying by now.

Afm - Well after 6 long weeks of living in what feels like a building site, the double cellar conversion is nearly complete. The builders should have finished all their work by the end of next week and then the work really begins. Major clean up needed, loads of decorating and a complete reshuffle of everyone's bedrooms as we and all 3 kids are moving rooms. 
It's a monsterous task but it will mean the whole house will have, by the time it's all complete, have had the biggest, deepest clean, ever!
Just hope we can get it all done before Christmas!

Got another midwife app. on wednesday, think they're gonna want to see me every few weeks now, just to keep a close eye on me, what with the whole placenta previa etc. But so far so good, no bleeding at all as of yet, so can't ask for more than that. Just really frustrated that I'm not allowed to do all the things I want to do around the house etc and I am also EXTREMELY sexually frustrated!!! lol Just like a child, if you tell me I can't have something I want it all the more hehehe Oh well, it's all for the best.

Hope you've all had a fab weekend

Emma xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake - if you can afford it, go for it! It looks lovely and really individual

Ft - i am looking for winnie the pooh canvases and just did a google search...came up with several art and prints sites but cant remember any of them by name specifically...sorry

2nd time - sounds like you've had a nightmare move x x:hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Em, sounds like we are all doing a bit of extreme nesting! About 4 of us moving home, and you having a conversion!! I like your style, and am sure it will all get done by Christmas. Glad everything seems to be going ok with you, and glad that they are keeping an eye on you just in case. It's no bad thing! xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

omg.... just ordered the missoni kit.... total cost of pram now about £900......

hubby has put me on a strict no spending now


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - :dance:

im watching my second christmas film of the day LOL - they are all sad!!! :(


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i love xmas films!! what have you watched??


----------



## firsttimer1

Miricle in Manhatten (some old women saves the christmas spirit of some man yada yada) and now im watching 'Christmas Choir' on True movies :rofl:

what a busy life i lead :rofl:

cant wait to do the tree on thursday. the weird thing is - i have to begin by listening to 'Club Tropicana' by Wham! :rofl: Absolutely no connection to Xmas but i will NOT start the tree till thats playing.

im a loon. :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Mrs Cupcake :xmas12::xmas12::xmas12: Thats great news, and I am SO glad that you have spent the same ammount on a pram that I have. So if anyone says anything, I can just say "all the other Mums are doing it!!!" :xmas13:

FT, Wham Club Trop eh? :xmas9::xmas7::xmas6: Bet that gets you right in the spirit!!! :xmas11::xmas1::xmas4:

Been playing Angry Birds with my oh all night. We don't actually play together, we just both play on our own smart phones, and 'chat' by shouting at the pigs/birds. I'm totally kicking oh's arse on it at the moment!!!

Right. It's passed my bedtime, so best go up so I can, y'know, lay awake in bed for 4 hours cursing the fact that I can't sleep!! :haha:


----------



## 2nd time

Oh any it was my birthday thank god my mum is only a few doors away and I can seek refuge at her house I am currently sitting up waiting for dh to get back from the old house at least he has everything now


----------



## newfielady

Mrs Cupcake. :shock:That set looks amazing but at the 900 (however you get that sign thingy lol) price tag! How much is that in $?
Sorry to hear about your nightmarish move 2ed time.
I'm taking my tree out of the box tomorrow to let it fall in shape and we'll decorate it Wednesday or Thursday. :thumbup: I was thinking about getting a real tree again this year but since I'm putting it in the patio door it would just be easier to put up the pre-lite artificial one.:xmas13:


----------



## citymouse

That is really cute, MrsCupcake! I'm still trying to wrap my head around the costs of travel systems. And waiting to hear what big-ticket items the in-laws offer to pick up. I just know if I go buy a travel system, MIL will say, "Oh, we were going to buy you one of those!" Same for furniture, etc. 

Really trying not to get panicky about shopping/setting up. I have plenty of time, right? 

FT, we're really big on not having mass-produced art on our walls so I'll have to put some thought into our wall art, too. One thing I've seen done that's really cute is to frame pages from books or old record album covers. When we bought our house, we ordered movie posters from movies that came out the same year the house was built. So we have a James Bond poster in the bathroom and a (French!) Elvis poster in the dining room.


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone formula feeding, or going to formula feed in Australia....Please tell me the best brand here? :shrug:

My Daughter is almost 1 year old & is nearly out of her Aptamil formula from the Uk :baby:


----------



## crowned

Hi lovelies,
Thanks so much for all the words of advice on my crampiness. I'd done quite a bit of walking around with DH and my brother, so that was probably to blame, although you might be right that it's a growth spurt coming too, as I think I'm due for one soon! I'll take it easier from now on though, as the cramps were scaring me quite a bit. 
FT, I love the cabinet door! You're very creative to do that yourself!! Want to come do one for me? :)
2nd time, so sorry to hear you're having a rough time. :hugs::hugs:
Danielle, keep your chin up! It will all work out for the best. :hugs: 

AFM, I haven't had any of those leg cramps yet, or heartburn, but I often get odd pains under my rib cage after eating a meal. They seem to go away with a change of position, and it's almost like it's a pain from digestion or something. Also, anyone know how to get bloodstains out? I need some laundry help!


----------



## lauraclili

Soak in cold water, Crowned and then launder as normal. :D 

Oh, by the way, those odd pains after you've been eating are the start of heartburn... Sorry to break that to you! 
xx


----------



## citymouse

Yes, the little pains are heartburn. Lovely heartburn! I used to have it chronically (like every single night... for about two years) and finally figured out it was from eating sandwich meats with nitrates. Since I stopped eating meat with added preservatives, I don't get it very often, but when I do get it it's about 50 times worse than regular heartburn. I guess more like a GERD attack? I had my esophagus x-rayed and luckily there's no permanent damage.

I think the bout I had last night might actually have been from the storebought pumpkin pie. I know I ate a lot yesterday and then when I started eating some tonight I got this feeling like I should stop. 

Of course, thanks to baby, I'm starting to get regular heartburn now, too! Joy!


----------



## lauraclili

I actually hate heartburn. I've been getting it everyday since week 16. Boo!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

newfie, the pram in dollars is 1,392.68 USD and that excludes a car seat.

luckily my mum has bought the foot muff / cosy toes and the car seat!

i am totally having second thoughts about the checked accessory set this morning because i already have the pram in a gorgeous navy blue and bright red...

luckily no heartburn here but i quite oftern have indigestion but i had that before anyway.

citymouse you've got loads of time yet. i still havent bought much and i havent even started the nursery yet. i think i will start properly after xmas!


----------



## Widger

Morning laddies. It's been a while. Had bereavement in family and all been a bit hectic.
Sorry I've not been able to catch up much.

Happy v day to all laddies that have had it. Not long to go for me now. 

Heartburn - I found a glass of milk helped me out.

Only issue with team yellow is it takes you forever to get the room sorted. My room was very plain, yet Used wall decals when he was born, but only just finished putting up rest of bits on walls. When these babies arrive you'll be so busy so well done to the organised amongst you.

This baby has to wait for a loft conversion before I even think about their room. We do have bedroom at back of house but not going to use that for new baby. May have to initially and not going to feel bad it doesn't look like a nursery as it is only temporary.

Cupcake - your baby will be very lucky to have Missoni prints on peak,I'd love to own a Missoni cardigan or something.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

sorry to hear about the bereavement widger.

i plan to get the nursery done in the new year becuase i think you are right, if one leaves it until after the baby arrives then chances are one wont have enough time to sort it out straight away. i know i wouldnt! lol

right im off to work.

speak later this evening. as usual i will do my best to catch up!!! lol x


----------



## firsttimer1

Widger - im so sorry that you have recently had bad news :hugs: but it is lovely to hear from you. And i agree - team yellow defo means you have to think harder about what you buy! But actually we are SOOOOO happy with our nursery that i think its done us a favor. I love pink so much that if we were team :pink: the nursery wud prob look like Barbie had thrown up!! :rofl: So team yellow has helped reel me in a little :)

*MORNING LADIES!*

Well the cold weather has come in down here thats for sure. Woke up to ice and frost - so glad the bulk of my travel for this year is now done! Heating on and wrapped up warm :)

I woke up at about 6am this morning and was like ''who is banging a drum??'' - then i realised i was feeling it - not hearing it - from my tummy! :dance:


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Woke up to a winter wonderland this morning. :cold: Don't know if it'll stay or not.


> Also, anyone know how to get bloodstains out? I need some laundry help!

I would say soak it and then spray with hairspray before you wash. I've always found hairspray to help. :thumbup:
Holy Moley Mrs Cupcake. You're baby will be rolling in style.:coolio: :D
AFM- baby was beating the drums on me too last night FT. I was trying to get mom to see it but every time we'd stare at my stomach the little bugger would stop. :haha: Must have got stage fright. :rofl:


----------



## lhamil88

ARGH!!!... i think i'm gunna have to cancell xmas...i might end up crying:cry:

this morning i recieved letters from benefit agencies...i'm having al benefits stopped wich means that we now have JUST enough to over the rent, CAN'T cover the water and phone bill and have NO presents for ANYONE never mind my 2 yr ol who want santa to bring him a bike...AND this is all due to the fact that OH's dad wants £200 for fitting the kitchen(that he said he would do for nothing)and he wanted it yesterday!...

i now have to make an appeal witch is gunna take around 3 weeks:cry::cry:


----------



## wondertwins

*Morning Y'all!* :xmas9:

*Cupcake*- That pram is gorgeous!

*2nd*- Happy belated birthday. :cake:

*Widger*- Sorry about your loss. :flower:

*FT*- You did a great job on that family tree! 

*Mouse*- Being pregnant with the twins is the first time I've ever had heartburn, and it hasn't been too frequent. I can't imagine suffering it on a regular basis. :(

I loved all the music talk over the weekend. I want my boys to be music lovers like me, so I play music for them all the time -- ranging from Buena Vista Social Club to Tracy Chapman to Jay-Z to Beatles. I play it on my iPad and put the speaker right up to my belly. It always gets them dancing.

Yesterday, Baby A and I played Pat-a-Cake. I would push in on my belly, and he would respond by pushing back. You could see his little foot (or knee or whatever it was) pushing up on my belly. It was so cute. 

Today, I have a million things I need to get done in preparation for our move next weekend. Oh, and I need to buy a new laptop because mine was stolen from my car. :( :( :( I get sick thinking about all of the pictures and music that I had on there. And I hate the idea of spending money on a computer rather than on baby stuff.


----------



## emera35

Heartburn is evil!! :growlmad:

Feels like bumpy is trying to bust out today, seriously putting the boot in! All over as well, i reckon she grew more arms and legs since the scan!! :haha:

Was up for ages with Roh last night, no idea why, but he was hugging me so tight it was hurting, think he must have had a bad dream. He's napping now, and i've made the mistake of getting into bed, so now i'm all comfy, but i have loads to do before OH gets home :blush: Ah well, just 5 more minutes.....


----------



## emera35

lhamil - Poor you :hugs: what a nightmare! Appeal ASAP hun hopefully its a mistake. Can you ask your FIL for the £200 back just to tide you all over until everything is sorted out? We have no money for Christmas either, we just decided between the family that we'd do gifts for children only this year, although i'm making some cushion covers for my mum. Money isn't the important thing at Christmas, its the family time and the thought that counts. Hope you get everything sorted :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lhamil88 - sounds like a nightmare. hope you get it sorted. how come they are suddenly stopping them? it doesnt sound like much warning!

wondertwins - playing with the babies/bump sounds fun. i can see mine move now when it kicks really hard!

no frost here yet but its very cold!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ihamil - he said he wud do it for free andf is now charging? thats terrible hun :( :hugs: so sorry your struggling at the mo; its not easy :hugs:

WTwins - thats so cool that u were playing with baby and cud SEE him too :) ive not seen tummy move yet but i havent been looking if im honest! Baby seems to be on move alot today tho :)

Emera - so sorry Roh was up in night :( Bad dreams are horrible :(

still waiting on my nursery stuff delivery... hurry up wioll you!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

anybody know when the next new fruit comes along???


----------



## firsttimer1

i think someone said 25 weeks is eggplant/aubergine???


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ooh, will have to wait and see what tomorrow brings then!


----------



## firsttimer1

*SO* excited about being an aubergine :dance:

The cot mattress just arrived and it fits perfectly - whooooooop :) im away with work tomorrow and weds so hoping other bits arrive today as well.

Then its Christmas tree and house decoration day on thursday! CANT WAIT! XXX


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good news about the mattress!!

i was going to wait until next week to do xmas decorations because im off work on thurs and fri.... not sure if i can wait that long!!

what other nursery bits are you waiting for?


----------



## firsttimer1

a small book case and some little books i ordered :) obv for me to read to baby as i doubt baby will come out that advanced!! ;)

Mmmmm i say you do your tree this week!!! But thats cos im a christmas fiend :) Can we all post up photos of our christmas trees when done please? I love a bit of christmas tree porn! :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

lhamil88 - that sounds awful. I hope you get straightened away. My employment benefits end in a couple of weeks too but I'm waiting to hear if they will be resumed in Jan as I will be starting school online. I got lot's of shifts in December to tide me over but it won't last long. :hugs:
WT- I've only gotten heartburn since I've been pregnant too! It was one of my first symptoms and I _never_ had heartburn, didn't even know what it was.:xmas11:
Ft- I'm putting my tree up within the next 3 days so I'll post a pic to feed your sick fetish :winkwink:.
It's snowing so prettily here ladies. I might take a pic and share with you. Last night my mom's car died so we gave her our old one we were selling a a discounted price. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

newfie - post some pics of the snow!

and yes FT i will post some pics of the tree once up. maybe this weekend maybe next weekend!


----------



## x-amy-x

my trees going up a week today! cant believe its nearly christmas! woo


----------



## newfielady

Be warned. I've put on a few pics for you. :D
 



Attached Files:







nov28 003.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 8









nov28 006.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6









nov28 007.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6









nov28 018.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, 

Hope you've all had a nice weekend, I've been busy so haven't yet had the chance to catch up, hope I haven't missed anything too important. 

Newfielady - love the snow pictures, our snow that we got last week has melted already... we've had lots of rain and mild temps for this time of year. But as you know, Canada will surprise us soon i'm sure with a huge dumping of snow at any time probably lol.

How has everyone been getting on with their Christmas shopping? I've got a few things but not much. Sat down with my sister-in-law yesterday to discuss shopping and we've both come up with things we will be buying everyone, so now it's just a case of getting out to buy the things on my new list :)

I found some really cute baby outfits on the weekend, bought two that I will be wrapping up to give to DH, they say "Handsome Like Daddy" on them! So cute, I could not resist. I'll take a picture of them tonight to show you all! hehe. 

FT - I've had my christmas tree up for over a week already :blush: lol I love christmas! I'll make sure to take a picture of it tonight for your benefit! hehe


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - LOVE the snow piccies :) Its not allowed to snow in the UK till friday - as thats when i can be house bound. selfish much? YES! ;)

Joanna.... you BETTER post that piccie tonight ..... ;)

anyone heard from danielle? hope her chat with her OH went okay xxx


----------



## newfielady

I was thinking about Danielle too FT. And of course it can't snow until Friday. :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Morning, lads!

Sorry for your loss, Widger. :(

Ft, I made DH bring in the tree before he left so it's all set up. I'll take a picture later!

I'm trying to get all my holiday cards out before leaving town. We usually do a custom card with the dog, but this year I decided to simplify and use up all my old plain cards. Now I need stamps.

Plus there is so much to be done around the house! And then comes the dreaded packing... I'm tempted to just pack every single maternity item I own.

Oh, I found some tutorials online for adding belly bands to pants. I might dig through my clothes and see which ones I could do that with. Especially thinking of leggings.


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- I LOOOVVVEEE the snow!!! (And your bumpie is so cute!)

I think it's a great idea for us to all post pictures of our Christmas trees. Of course, my tree will be virtually non-existent this year since we're moving. However, I will put up a teeny tiny tree. :xmas9: Thus, I need to feel some of your Christmas spirit to make me feel better. :xmas12:


----------



## firsttimer1

> I'm trying to get all my holiday cards out before leaving town. We usually do a custom card with the dog, but this year I decided to simplify and use up all my old plain cards. Now I need stamps.

CARDS! Thats what i can do now - YAY! thanks for the idea..... :hugs:


----------



## waula

new fruited???? i'm not a fan of eating aubergine...but i like it now because it means LO is getting bigger! :happydance:

went through maternity stuff today with manager and she effectively said its full time or nothing when u decide to come back...hmmm...that might be me moving jobs then!!! :shrug:

hope you're having fun monday's - i've got a work presentation thing tonight for clients - when will work realise that doing 2hr presentations in the evenings after work for no extra money is not on, especially when i miss my pregnancy yoga :growlmad: but knowing i'd miss yoga i may have already been to a spinning class at 7am! first exercise since 16 weeks!! and yes it was HILARIOUS. i have no balance and can't do standing cycling cos the bump is in the way...hmm...may have to try swimming instead... how are you lads getting on with the whole exercising thing??

xxx


----------



## wondertwins

By the way, US ladies, Babies R Us is having a Cyber Monday sale today!! (Up to 30% off).


----------



## citymouse

I'm working with a trainer, Waula... So far so good. Not getting as much cardio as I should because it got hot here again! Yesterday it was 80 (around 28 C I think)... No way am I walking myself and the dog in the heat. 

I need to start prenatal yoga, but it's on Saturday mornings and I never seem to get it together on Saturdays... Or most days, actually!


----------



## MsCrow

Waula, it's not on to be missing pregnancy yoga. I'd be having a chat to them about these presentations. As for full time or not is this their official response to an official request to consider flexible working? If not, have a read up on law around this and perhaps consider a formal tac when you're thinking about returning.

LOVE the snow photos Newfie.

I am avoiding Christmas, totally, for a bit. To acknowledge its existence would be to realise I haven't achieved tonnes of tasks before then.

Exercise: I'm swimming lengths three times a week at the moment, plus walking about an hour a day. Usual stuff. It's taking me a leeetle longer to do my lengths though, anyone else struggling more than usual?


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,
I've had a long day in London after a rubbish nights sleep on my parents new sofa bed. Not sure I actually slept last night but wasn't all the beds fault, I just couldn't feel tired - seem to have one of those nights every so often! 

Exercise-wise I'm not doing as much as I'd like. Trying to swim lengths when I can (not even managing once a week though with work at the mo) or at least get out for 40-60 mins walk every day. Also do an hour of Pilates once a week! I am suddenly noticing this week that I'm struggling more, but I suddenly realised actually I'm only 2-3 weeks off the 3rd tri when you're supposed to feel more tired and need a few more calories! I also got a shock today looking in the mirrors at work, I suddenly look huge! Don't have a full length mirror at home so I guess I hadn't seen my profile in a while! 

Will post a tree pic but it won't be going up for at least 2 weeks yet.

Widger - sorry for your loss, hope you're ok.
Cupcake - wow to the pram!!!!
Newfie - loving the snow pics!
Ft - did you see if DH could hear the heartbeat?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

great snow pics newfie!

good excercise mrsC and lozza. im terrible, i dont really do any other than walking the dog

my poor poochie had to go to the vet today because he has a lump and is now booked in for a biopsy on thursday.

waula is proof that 25 weeks is aubergine/eggplant! yay


----------



## wondertwins

MsCrow and Lozza- WOW! That's a lot of walking, and it's so good for you. You're my heroes. :thumbup: When I walk more than about 20 or 30 minutes, it kills me for the rest of the day -- even if I walk slowly. After walking, my bump stays rock hard, which makes it tough to breathe or get comfortable, and my back screams with pain. I was in pretty good shape before getting pregnant, but now I get worn out by simple grocery shopping. I guess it's because I'm lugging around two little critters. :shrug: Yoga is pretty much the only thing I can do. I try to do a little bit every day, and one long session each week.


----------



## lozza1uk

WT & Cupcake - emphasis needs to be on the words "trying to..."!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Evening laddies!!!!

Widger - sorry for your loss :hugs:
Newfie - great snow...want some now!!!!!! We had loads this time last year...just dont want any over new years as driving to cornwall....14 of us, big house, big party 

Right ok......OMG!!!!!! Have been stuck in a meeting for 6 hours solid today and my bump was sooooo uncomfortable, tight, hard, lots of kicks (that bit i like) and i couldnt get comfy sat down, standing, leaning over, slouching, upright......just so bad. Anyone else???? Hubby tonight thinks its really grown since this morning even and i agree....massive. I need to get a photi up :haha:

Oh but no heartburn over here.....no idea what it feels like either.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

wow you ladies are doing great with the exercise thing. I never really excercised before I got pregnant, except for 'trying' go for a walk a few evenings a week... but since I got pregnant and now that it's dark by 4:30pm I don't do much excercising :dohh: I know I should but I eat healthy meals and am not overweight, so I guess i'm just lazy lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh and i really need to get into the prenatal yoga....dvd has been sat unopened for 10 weeks :nope:....

Feel bad with all you ladies keeping fit :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

new years sounds fun Mitch! 

I actually bought a gorgeous black maternity tankini swimsuit from Gap at the weekend reduced from something mad like £40 ($62) to only £7 ($10). Ive got no excuse for not doing some swimming now. It will be good for me!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mitch - you reminded me, you said your bump has grown recently. Well mine hasn't really noticibly grown in a little while. I noticed a really fast growth spurt between 16-20 weeks but since then nothing has really happened. Anyone else notice that? Just wondering if we go through another growth spurt soon?


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna - definately....around 16-19 weeks not much growth but a growth spurt probably around 23 weeks...buttoday...wow weeeee...but style growth. Lying on sofa on my lefthand side and it is bliss.....


----------



## crowned

Thanks for the tips on the heartburn, ladies! I had no idea that's what it was, as I've never had heartburn before. It does make me feel less strange knowing others have it too, though. I guess I just thought heartburn would feel like it was located closer to my heart, not my stomach...

No exercise for me either... but we walk a lot and I run around chasing and carrying a crawling 8 month old most days, so I'm pretty tired by the end of the day. 

We put our tree up today :) I love Christmas! It's not super fancy, as we can't afford too many bits and baubles for it, but I like it. We have a tradition that every year DH and I (since we got married) go to the store and pick out a fun new ornament and write the year on it. It's like a history of our life together on our Christmas tree :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned - that's a great idea. I might start that tradition this year for the baby! This years can have -3 months written on it, then 1 next year. I love that idea, thanks! 

I never used to put a tree up as we're never home for Christmas. With both parents living far away we tend to leave home on 23rd and not return until new years eve. The one year I bought a real tree it was totally dead when we got back and we were picking needles out of the carpet til the summer. Plus it broke the Hoover! I've since bought a cheap fake one but not many decorations yet. Once we're a family it will be full on real Christmas tree all the way!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i love that tradition crowned! i wish we had done that... we'd be a few years ou now if we suddenly started...

just watched Love on the transplant waiting list on bbc3. literally the saddest most emotional thing i have ever seen and even hubby who i have only ever seen cry about 4 times in my life cried.


----------



## emera35

I've had the most rubbish afternoon at work! :cry:

Seriously, if i didn't really need to stay for my SMP i would have given my notice! I got my orders for the week, only to find that they've added another store without telling me!?!? I'm so offended that they wouldn't discuss it with me in advance! So my workload just increased again, and the girl who was supposed to be helping me called in sick. I asked what the hell i was meant to do with 20% more workload and no one to do all the lifting for me, and my boss was like, "oh you'll have help tomorrow and wednesday, you'll be fine" and just brushed me off! :saywhat: I physically can't do the job now without help, i have a note from the doctor etc, and they agreed to make sure i could keep working. I went upstairs to send an email to my ops manager to make a complaint and found an email from personnel saying that they would do my risk assessment this week!?!? :shock: I'm 26 weeks pregnant already and they still haven't done it? What the hell?!? Plus the fact my manager has actually lied to me by telling me they did the risk assessment weeks ago. I'm absolutely livid, and i feel really badly treated! Am i over-reacting? I can't tell if i'm extra angry because i'm hormonal or not :wacko:
Oh and to top it off, when i got back down to the kitchen someone had been into the store and left the door propped open so they could carry stuff out and forgotten to close it. Found my coat on the floor with my stuff out of the pockets. Someone had been in and stolen my purse and phone :cry: 

I'm feeling really miserable :( Came home in floods of tears and cried all over OH :cry: He's told me to make a formal complaint, and he's also typing a letter stating that i'll be starting mat leave on the 27th December, which is the closest work day to when i hit 29 weeks. Bless him, he's being so sweet and supportive :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch* - can u post a bump photo? wen OH came home i asked him if my tummy had grown as its been sore and seems bigger all of a sudden; and he sd it defo has. so think we are in same boat???

*crowned* - hv u got a piccie of your xmas tree? Our conservatory one is here - but undecorated until thursday :dance: than the OH unleashes me on the house :dance:

Just put the baby bookcase etc up in the nursery and hung the cupboard door with the tree on. Cant wait to get some artwork in there!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh, and we do intend on puchasing more books than our Beatrix Potter collection :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera :hugs: that sounds like a shocking day....your employer is being completely out of order and to say they have done your risk assessment when they havent is awful. They have completely neglected their obligation to you as your employer.....make them pay for that. Terrible. And then your purse etc...what a nightmare!!!!! But on the positive side, your hubby sounds like he is being a darling :thumbup:

Get a letter of complaint in and :hugs:. Hope the next few weeks go fast for you x

Crowned - also think thats a great traditional...may copy lozzas idea of starting with baby dates. Imagine in 18 years when we'll have 18 tree decorations all associated with our child.....love that idea :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - will sort out a bump pic tomorrow...working from home apart from a meeting with my HR manager that i have to go in for ...mat leave discussion. Also baby has been going bonkers all day....a couple of hours kip after dinner thats my lot :haha:. Think she is dropping off now though...best go to bed before she wakes :winkwink:

Night laddies x


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft - that looks fantastic!!!
Emera - perfectly within your right to feel crap, that's awful!
Night all
X


----------



## firsttimer1

cool :) im away tomo but back on weds night so will look for your piccie then! Hope ya'll dont talk TOO much whilst im away.... yeh right!

NIGHT LADIES :sleep:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera35 - what a horrible day. im glad your hubby is being supportive. Just hang onto the thought that you dont have long until maternity leave! hugs

FT - its looks fab

everyone is off to bed, night night. i will be off too in a mo x


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks lozza and cupcake xxx Night all! Chat weds :) xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Emera :(

I'm so sorry, your day most utterly sucked and I don't think you over reacted at all. OK, my employers are crap because they haven't done a risk assessment but hey, they wouldn't even think to, at least they haven't pretended to have done one!!!!! Good grief. As for having your stuff nicked, well, that would just be the crappy topper to a cruddy day. I'm so glad you've someone loving at home to be indignant for you.

On the exercise, eh, that's a good week I suppose. I don't drive though so used to walking and anyway, I'm not carrying twins!


----------



## emera35

Thanks ladies, i find it hard to know if my reactions are in proportion at the moment. I have a tendancy to take loads of crap without complaining and then suddenly go nuts about the final straw anyway, so hormones make that worse! I generally always think i moan too much as it is. I just feel like i have to put my foot down when its the health of poor bumpy though! She deserves to be looked after! Stupid thing is, work handed me a form this week asking what they could do to improve the working environment and staff morale! :haha: I don't think my morale has ever been so low, they clearly need the feedback! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Emera, that's terrible! I can't believe someone stole your stuff (I mean, I can believe it, but it sucks)! And I really can't believe they lied about doing your risk assessment. 

If I were you, every time a task came up that I wasn't comfortable doing, I would call my manager and say, "I have XYZ ready but I can't lift it--please send someone to help me." 

It seems like there ought to be consequences for their lying about something so important. At least you should be able to be a prickly pear about things until they sort them out! And follow your husband's lead, he sounds appropriately up in arms! 

:hugs:


----------



## kymied

So my mom showed me some gifts she got for Christmas. She bought a super cute moose one piece sleeper. It has little moose footies and moose antlers on the hood. (I have a bit of a moose obsession) She got it in the 3 month size. Do you think the little guy will be able to wear it before it's too hot or should she exchange it for say size 9 months so he can wear it next year?


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch and cupcake, happy newfruiting! And any other Tuesday laddies!

I got 3 hours sleep last night, was wide awake til 3am so feeling crap this morning and have a really long & busy day in London :-(


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfruit finally for me!!!!!!! And Cupcake I believe....congrats

I am still lying in bed after yesterdays battle with trying to get comfy anywhere!!! So much more comfy to stay here but know I cant :-( plus I am sooooo bunged up (bad bad bad constipationg) that it is giving me stomach pains. Gonna try some dried apricots this morning and see if that moves things along....otherwise oFf to chemist for lactulose as recommended by midwife.


----------



## loolindley

Mitch and Cupcake, Happy Aubergine day!!!!! :happydance:

Emera, are you sure you don't work for Arriva Trains? The exact same thing happened to me, but luckily I found out they had lied about doing it only 2 weeks after they said they had. It made me furious though. How dare they?! I am so glad that you will only have a short time left in work, it sounds like they are not doing you any favours, so they sooner you can take leave, the better.

I hope everyone is ok? I got home from work yesterday to find that my dogs had turned the bin over, and the kitchen looked like a bomb had gone off, and it STANK of bin juice. Unfortunately the bins were due out this morning, so there was a full weeks worth of refuse in there. We can only recycle plastic and paper round here, so everything else had been rotting in there for the week. I was not happy.

Then over night, about 3am I went for a pee, and stepped in something. Flipped on the light, and well, I'm sure I don't need to tell you what it was :sick: so I had to scrub that up, and my foot clean. :sad2:

It was obviously the younger dog because she has been a poo monster since yesterday, where as the other one has been ok.

SO MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ah well, new day and all that....


----------



## loolindley

Right! The naughty puppy is out of my avatar, my new picture is of my far better behaved dog who DOESN'T tip over bins and have accidents in my bathroom!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Well Loo what can I say...she's a COCKER!!!! :rofl: I used to breed and show them :winkwink: my absolute FAVOURITE breed in the whole wide world but then I am biased :blush: 

Happy new fruiting day to Mitch and Cupcake and everyone else :thumbup::hugs: I'm bringing up the ARSE of this thread with my 28th March EDD so a couple weeks behind.

Had some mega movement days last few days...last night though OMG! seriously danced on my bladder/cervix for about half an hour...not a nice sensation. The night before...everytime I turned over in bed..he woke up...I was willing him to go back to sleep :sleep::sleep:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - I miss the puppy avatar!!!! :cry: Perhaps when she has redeemed herself and gained your forgiveness she can return :happydance: Although your other doggie is cute too....no offence!:winkwink:

Glowstar - I think my little one does YMCA in my belly - yesterday was an energetic day. Obviously we dont want them to stop - its very reassuring....but perhaps she can co-operate and only bounce around when I am not in a meeting.

I am off to see my HR manager with MATb1 form today to discuss arrangements for mat leave. Obviously I am discussing when I am leaving but do I have to tell them when I plan to return? I know I can change it and dont need to confirm until well into next year (think its 8 weeks or 28 days notice of return)....but I want to make them aware so that provision can be made for cover. However...still undecided about when to finish really....I suppose if I am taking all of the rest of next year off it doesnt matter when I start the mat leave and when I fit in the annual leave (mostly before or after)? My due date is 13th March - thinking of taking 2 weeks annual leave from 24th Feb - 9th March then starting mat leave 12th March (after weekend). Does that sound OK? 

I am so indecisive :haha: I suppose baby could come early and mat leave could kick in - in the event of this happening I guess my annual leave entitlement will be moved to end of mat leave?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks for the newfruiting or should it be vegging wishes?!

loo - you have a very naughty puppy indeed. im surprised you didnt vomit - i think i would have!

mitch, im planning on just taking one weeks annual leave before and also starting maternity leave that monday the 12th. i am sure i want to restart work on the first monday in september so i am going to take my annual leave backwards from that date to work out when my maternity leave technically ends... sometime in early august i think.

dont know if that is any help??

i wouldnt worry too much about workign out your return date yet because i think you can change it with notice like you said.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks Cupcake....Really unsure about taking one or two weeks annual leave before due date as I can actually work from home for one of those weeks and save the leave....I doubt if any of the sales consultants I work with will want to arrange any appointments out with me in the run up to due date in case I go into labour :haha:. I just know the run up to maternity leave is going to be hectic with hand over :cry:....so going to be a nightmare February.....hope stress doesnt bring on early labour.


----------



## kymied

I'm so jealous of you ladies with your reasonable maternity leaves. I don't start maternity leave until March 18th! (unless the baby is born sooner.) And I only get 12 weeks, and only half of it is paid at like 60% or something. I'm not getting any actual answers for what's paid and what's not, it's so frustrating. I mean I don't plan on going back at least the first year but still.... (And I can't tell them until afterwards or I won't get anything paid.) I don't know how women do it, 12 weeks is not enough bonding time for an infant with his/her mother.


----------



## mitchnorm

kymied said:


> I'm so jealous of you ladies with your reasonable maternity leaves. I don't start maternity leave until March 18th! (unless the baby is born sooner.) And I only get 12 weeks, and only half of it is paid at like 60% or something. I'm not getting any actual answers for what's paid and what's not, it's so frustrating. I mean I don't plan on going back at least the first year but still.... (And I can't tell them until afterwards or I won't get anything paid.) I don't know how women do it, 12 weeks is not enough bonding time for an infant with his/her mother.

When you say that that you dont plan to go back for at least a year....does your employer keep your job open for you for that period of time? In that sense it is not much different to UK to be honest - although we do get a minimal payment for 9 months....nothing for last 3 months. Our employers are required to keep our jobs open for 12 months by law. 

I am getting statutory maternity (which is basic) some employers pay loads!! :nope:...so basic is 6 weeks at 90% pay, then 33 weeks at £128 per week (about $200 I guess) and then nothing for last 12 weeks.


----------



## emera35

Re. Mat leave, i worked out if i take leave starting 27th december then my payments run out at 18th september. I'll take my annual leave allocation after that, which should take me to mid october, and then with some savings we've put by i should last out until Jan 2012. To be honest i never really planned to go back to work after leave this time, but if they have issues, i can take the 3 months unpaid and add my holiday onto the end, so technically i'd be back at work, so 13 months off :thumbup:
Mitch i think your plan sounds good. Last time i just gave them a provisional return date when i booked my leave with the proviso that we would discuss it a couple of months before i planned to come back. Think it helped with planning and cover, but legally you are right they need 28 days notice. Bare in mind though they need 28 days notice of any change, not 28 days notice of your actual return, so if you originally said you'd return 1st september but then decided to take the full entitlement then they'd need to know at the start of August, if that makes sense?

I'm feeling a bit more cheerful today after typing out my notice letter :) I'm still really pissed off at being treated badly though. Ah well, me leaving this early is going to be really awkward for them, so i guess its kind of a revenge! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i get the same as mitch which is the statutory minimum. to be honest £120 a week is derisory. 

im not good at maths... but i think for me £120 is about 27% of my normal gross wage per week.... and we dont get that the whole time either. I cant afford to have any longer than 6 months maternity leave.


----------



## emera35

Oh, and to add, i only get basic Statutory maternity pay too. Its not much, but when i went back to work after having Roh i actually worked out how much i'd need to work to earn the maternity pay amount +10%, so its not much of a drop for me anyway. I already get paid peanuts, but JUST enough to get the full mat pay entitlement! :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

I have no idea what im doing for mat leave yet. Im only entitled to mat allowance as ive not been working at my job long enough for smp. My contract runs out sept 2012 so i plan to tell them i'll take my whole mat leave. Hoping to have a contract extension, if thats the case, i plan to return to work in sept. 

xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Well thought I'd combine a bump update with my new dress for New Years Eve....just arrived and love it. I have a thin black belt to define between boobs and bumps but may look for a red or silver one, more noticable. Took ages to get a good position, sorry

Always sideway!!!! So annoying and little small and dark - sorry ladies I am no photographer obviously :-(
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111129-00046.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 16









IMG-20111129-00047.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 13









IMG-20111129-00048.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## emera35

Mitch, just wanted to say, unless you are a total workaholic who thrives on it, i'd get your handover dealt with a little bit earlier. You'll really want to relax and nest for those couple of weeks if you can. Plus its important to make sure you get lots of naps and sleeps in, then you are in the best position to cope with the lack of sleep once the baby comes.
I can't stress enough how useful having the house exactly as you want, some yum meals ready in the freezer and feeling well rested is when you bring a newborn home :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Love the dress! Its great :) Fabby bump to put in it too :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> i get the same as mitch which is the statutory minimum. to be honest £120 a week is derisory.
> 
> im not good at maths... but i think for me £120 is about 27% of my normal gross wage per week.... and we dont get that the whole time either. I cant afford to have any longer than 6 months maternity leave.

Mine works out about 12% of usual gross weekly salary so although I should be struggling, it just means I am going to have save and stockpile some cash to see me through so its not too much of a shock. It'll be little being a poor student again :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Mitch, just wanted to say, unless you are a total workaholic who thrives on it, i'd get your handover dealt with a little bit earlier. You'll really want to relax and nest for those couple of weeks if you can. Plus its important to make sure you get lots of naps and sleeps in, then you are in the best position to cope with the lack of sleep once the baby comes.
> I can't stress enough how useful having the house exactly as you want, some yum meals ready in the freezer and feeling well rested is when you bring a newborn home :thumbup:

great idea Emera.....I do want to totally relax as much as possible before hand and have been reading up about cooking up dinners for freezer etc....plus not thinking about work for at least 2 weeks before will be bliss


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

love the dress mitch!

i think stock piling food and having a super clean and tidy house will help my mind rest its just that i will only have a week or so to do it. i wonder whether my mum will want to come over and help??? lol

i bought a new party dress at the weekend too for xmas but its not as chic as mitchs. will see if i can find a pic online...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i would say this is most similar except mine is black with a navy satin hem and isnt quite as frumpy, mine has more delicate sequins all over it but it is from mamas and papas like this one but there is no pic unfortunately

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-chiffon-dress/s0008691/type-s/


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> i would say this is most similar except mine is black with a navy satin hem and isnt quite as frumpy, mine has more delicate sequins all over it but it is from mamas and papas like this one but there is no pic unfortunately
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-chiffon-dress/s0008691/type-s/

Oohh love that one too....perhaps a selection is needed :winkwink:

To be honest I had difficulty justifying to myself to spend £50 on a dress that realistically I will only wear once.....but I want to look glam not frumpy at NYE and I can always sell on e-bay afterwards


----------



## emera35

Oh wish i had an excuse to buy a lovely dress! I love your dresses girls! NYE is such a non-event round here, always has been as either OH or I have always had to work in the past. OH is working this year, so it doesn't seem worth getting a babysitter just for me to go out :shrug: I am going out for a Christmas dinner with all the couples from our NCT class we did with Roh, which will be smart, but i foolishly already bought a top to wear, so no excuse for a dress still :dohh:


----------



## x-amy-x

I need a new dress for the works christmas do...but anything floaty just looks like a tent on me. My legs are so skinny too :(


----------



## emera35

x-amy-x said:


> My legs are so skinny too :(

I'll trade you for my treetrunks and thunder thighs!!! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies. I was supposed to be getting ready for work but I woke up with no water. Phoned the town council and apparently it's going to be gone "most of the day" So how am I supposed to get in the shower, or brush my teeth. :growlmad: I can't even get Dakota's breakfast. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

aaaaaaaaaaah!!

just had to share that my Missoni Cameleon accessory pack has just arrived! this is the checked patterned pram kit i posted online the other day! its gorgeous and the missoni blanket is sooo soft.

just need to arrange to get the pram from my sisters so i can try it out and see if i want to keep it... or whether im sensible and stick to plain red and navy.... and save myself £200!! lol


----------



## mitchnorm

x-amy-x said:


> I need a new dress for the works christmas do...but anything floaty just looks like a tent on me. My legs are so skinny too :(

I was also a bt worried about a floaty number but mine narrows under the bump....it was £45 (plus P&P) but there were loads of others on ASOS in maternity range that were cheaper and more pricey....definately worth a look Amy:thumbup:

Cupcake - fab!!! We need a photo to help in this decision making processing. I guess you keep it ;-)


----------



## littleANDlost

morning ladies, sorry been absent for a few days. had a bit of a bad weekend as had some bleeding Sunday. Ended up on the labour ward Sunday night to do a trace on babies heart. Everything is ok though and no trace of why there was any bleeding. 

Have just had my glucose tolerance test and had to starve all night and have only just been able to eat. It;s made me feel so sick and dizzy. Especially as you have to drink a disgusting sugary drink after the first lot of blood is taken and then wait two hours before second lot of blood being taken and actual being able to eat again. Will have the results of that within a week. 

hope everyone else is doing ok and had good weekends??


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oh no littleandlost, glad to hear everything is ok though!!

fingers crossed for the GTT results too.

i will definately post pics of the pram with the kit as soon as i can but it will be the weekend at the earliest!

i cant concentrate now! lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mitch - love the bump photo

L&L - sorry things have been a bit scary for you. At least baby seems to be doing good in there. I hope your glucose results come back good.

FT - I have a Christmas tree photo for you, which I took last night (sorry I didnt post last night but was busy online shopping lol). :xmas9:

I've also got a couple pictures to show you all of the baby clothing I got DH for x-mas. The first says "Handsome Like Daddy" and the second says "Daddy's Little Sidekick". I couldn't resist :)
 



Attached Files:







Christmas Tree 2011.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 6









Handsome Like Daddy.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3









Daddy's Sidekick.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good pics J. ft will be gutted she missed the tree pic. i think she is back tomorrow.

your hubby will love the baby clothes. they are very funky!


----------



## wondertwins

Happy Tuesday!! Any yay for all the newfruiting today. (Including me! :happydance:)

Joanna- Your tree looks so festive!! And the outfits are adorable.

Emera- I'm so sorry about your stuff getting stolen. :( 

L&L- Glad to hear things have settled down after the weekend. I'm dreading the GTT because I there is a really high likelihood that I will have gestational diabetes. (I have multiple risk factors -- I'm 36; I'm having twins; and I had GD in a previous pregnancy). If you laddies have learned anything about me, it's that I love my sweets during pregnancy. So once I take that test, it will mean no more custard doughnuts. :cry: 

Mitch- That dress is gorgeous, and your bumpie is looking great! :thumbup: 

Amy- My legs are definitely NOT skinny, but I can't do any of the flowy looking outfits either because my booty is so big that I just look like a gigantic bell. It's not a pretty sight. :blush: 

Loo- :rofl::rofl: Sorry to laugh at your puppy misery... but the vision of you accidentally stepping in poo is pretty funny. Poor puppy just wants to make sure you know that he's still the baby. :)

Newfie- So what are you supposed to do without water????? That really stinks!

Regarding maternity leave.... in the US, our employers are only required to keep our jobs open for 12 weeks. During that 12 weeks, they are not required to pay us anything. However, most employers offer all employees some amount of annual leave and sick leave. Thus, we can save up our leave, and use that to cover some of the time that we're away on maternity leave. I will only have 6-7 weeks of paid leave accumulated, so I will only get paid for that time.

As for you UK ladies, since you have so much protected leave, I think it would be worthwhile to use several weeks of it before baby is born. Work is going to become so difficult, and I think you'll really appreciate the time off to rest and/or prepare for your little one. When I had my DS, took 3 weeks off before he was born, and I was really grateful for that time. I quit my job after exhausting my paid leave because we were moving across country anyway. I did not go back to work for another 10 months after that. By the time DS was 9 months, I was really itching to get out of the house and go to work. I loved having the time with DS, and I didn't want to work full time, but being around grown ups was important for my sanity and self-esteem. So if I had 12 months of leave to use, I think I'd probably use _at least_ a month of it before birth.


----------



## littleANDlost

Just realised I'm 26 weeks today! woooo!

WT I hope that this time you don't have GD! And I hope I don't either. 

Love the tree Joanna! and getting your DH outfits like that for your LO is so cute and such a great idea! I think I might have to look and see what i can find to do something similar.

Mrs cupcake i saw that kit and wasn't sure if you could still buy it. have you got the pushchair in that colour to?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I am unsure when to start my maternity leave. In Canada if your job does not cover maternity leave then government does. They give you 17 weeks maternity pay and then 35 weeks parental pay (which I will be taking, not DH). So together they will pay you for 1 year off work at a percentage of your work pay... I think it's 55%... which isn't lots but we can make it work. 

So I need to now decide when I want to leave my job, I'm not 100% sure if I can start the maternity pay before I give birth or after. Either way, I am thinking of finishing work on March 9th (due March 28th). So not sure if 2 weeks is enough time, esp if the baby is early... but if I don't get any pay until after the baby is born and I leave work on March 9th and the baby is late... then I'll be going almost a month with no pay. So the decision is hard... must make it soon because work will probably ask me in the new year when I will be leaving.


----------



## littleANDlost

ohohohoh i've just seen that i only have 98 days to go! NINETY BLOODY EIGHT!


----------



## newfielady

I have to go for the GD text next week.:xmas21: (heehee new Christmas smilies :)) Glad to hear all you ladies are good (at them moment) even if we did have a scare. Love the tree Joanna, and the little outfits. :blush: I still have no damn water and had to call into work and tell them I can't come in.:xmas19: But good news, I got my call for school today. I am accepted and my benefits are being extended (for up to 3 years:xmas12:). So as of Jan 9th I'll be attending (online) college. :xmas23:


----------



## crowned

:happydance:It's my V Day!!!!! :happydance:
So excited - it's making it feel like we're really in the final stretch!

All this maternity leave talk is making me happy I don't have a 'normal' job. Since I work as a nanny/childminder, and my pay is all in cash, I just have to decide when I want to stop working, and for how long/if I want to pick it back up again. Crappy part is that I get no statutory maternity pay from the gov't though. (At least I don't think I do... maybe I should check?)


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats L&L!!!!! 98 days will fly by! 

Newfie- That's exciting! What are you going to study? 

Joanna- I'm jealous of your leave, and I think your plan sounds like a good one. I agree that it is difficult to plan when the little bambinos don't bother to tell us exactly when they're coming. :) For me, this is even worse because the window for twins is even wider.

EDIT TO ADD- Congrats to you too Crowned!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Newfielady - congrats, what online program are you going to be taking? I work at a college in Ontario (St. Lawrence College) and work with an online program so I'm just interested.

Crowned - you should check out the Ont. maternity/parental benefits. I'm a little confused on them myself but you only need to have been working for 13 weeks to get benefits.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

L&L, yes you can still buy the accessory kit from john lewis. It only comprises the hood, carrycot apron and a blanket. My pushchair is navy blue. I have also bought the red tailored fabric kit (hood, apron and toddler seat fabric) as the missoni kit does not include the toddler seat fabric which i believe means that i do not have enough 'bits' to convert the pram to pushchair mode.... hopefully you understand!!

i was hoping to just buy the pram and missoni kit but have been forced to buy the red kit too... what a waste just to get one extra part!

any water yet newfie??

congrats on the V day crowned!


----------



## pristock230

Morning Ladies! Hope all is well. Sorry I can't catch up on all posts, like usual I have been reading and running. :( Work has been so busy as I am still alone so I can't take a day off and we are in the process of finding a new car as DH was in a fender bender and the insurance is totalling my car out! Boo! I would love shopping for a car if I wasn't so rushed! 

Was having some real pains last night, especially in my back. Almost went to labor and delivery to check it out but I managed. Tomorrow is my appointment (also my V day!) so I will make sure to ask.

Have a wonderful day ladies - Stay well!


----------



## Glowstar

Holy Sh$t!!! my next door neighbour has just phoned me to say the roof off our shed has just blown away and taken some fence panels with it :shock: :wacko: she said it was like a scene out of Wizard of Oz :rofl:

Just had to phone OH...hope he's on his way home to locate it :wacko:

Lovely bump pic Mitch :thumbup: Lovely dress too :kiss: don't think I'll get away with a belt though....would be on my nips :rofl: as bumps sitting right under my boobs. :blush:


----------



## x-amy-x

eek glow! it is a bit wild out there but :shock:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

scary glow!! hope it hasnt caused anyone else too much damage on its way!!


----------



## littleANDlost

Mrs Cupcake i do understand about the pushchair bit. Will look very snazzy on the pram though. 
I thought as my countdown has well and truly begun i would get prepared and watch some one born every minuet. Firstly got freaked out a little as it's the same hospital/ward i lost Lilly on a couple of years back and where i was Sunday night and today (the first two series were film at princess anne at southampton) but i'm doing quite well with the labour part and the pushing part. It's when the LO's are actually born it's getting to me, I've cried every time so far lol. Bloody hormones!


----------



## citymouse

Morning, laddies!

Wt, I hate to break it to you, but we're still just papayas. :haha: Love going up a week, though!

Loo, I had the exact same thing happen once--stepping in dog doo. Thankfully, it was so long ago that the trauma's worn off. 

I agree with Emera about taking time to rest before the birth. My friend went into labor on a day when she'd been really busy and the whole thing was that much harder.

AFM, check-up today. It's only been three weeks, but this is my pre-flight check. I need to ask my dr about seeing a chiropractor as my neck and right shoulder are totally jacked up. Usually when it gets like this I sleep flat on my back with a towel rolled under my neck, but obviously that won't do. So I didn't sleep very well last night. :( Hoping a hot shower will help it. But it must get better before Paris!


----------



## Glowstar

x-amy-x said:


> eek glow! it is a bit wild out there but :shock:

Meant to ask...do you start your steroids this week :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

I get them next monday Glow... 6 days :) have a growth scan same time too ... nearly there!


----------



## mitchnorm

L&L - sorry to hear about your scare...glad everything is OK now and good luck for the GTT results

Thanks for all the dress compliments - I really love it....really shows off the bump which I am now totally ready to do....I look properly pregnant! :happydance:

So I just had my meeting with HR to discuss leaving dates etc. I have decided to start maternity leave 12th March 2012 which I know is day before my due date but I am planning to take 2 weeks annual leave before hand so finish work on Feb 24th. So finish work 2 1/2 weeks before due date and will probably work from home the week running up to it to tidy up loose ends. Means with ordinary and additional mat leave I can stay off work til March 2013!!! :happydance: of course I wont as 3 months of that is unpaid. I will return from maternity leave around end of November (got to calculate date) and then run annual leave entitlement accrued during 2012 up til New Years....back to work 2nd January 2013.

UK ladies - I had to research a point that HR disputed and you may have to also.....I had looked into the bank holidays that we would get during 2012 which are 6 days (between March and last one in August) and found a government site that a woman should be given a day's leave for each bank holiday that falls during the OML and AML periods. Therefore we are entitled to an additional 6 days annual leave (obviously fully paid) if they all fall during mat leave. I get 26 days per year - therefore next year I am entitled to 32 days incl BHs.

Sorry if all you ladies knew this already but my HR department did not and I would have lost those days had I not spotted it online a few weeks ago :thumbup:

Every little helps as they say :winkwink:

p.s. link is https://www.lge.gov.uk/lge/core/page.do?pageId=126098#contents-5 - point number 5 if you need it


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar, you bread and showed Cockers? Excellent!! Can I send my two over for some intensive training?!?! I swear they are a pair of monkeys in cocker outfits!! :xmas13: I absolutely love them, but they seem to have it on them this week and are pulling all the tricks out of the bag to make me mad...either that, or my hormones are worse this week!!! :xmas21:

Mitch, I know everyone has said the same thing, but of you are not going back to your current employer (or any work even!), then I would think about taking maybe a month off. I have a friend who has just had her 2nd, and she is self employed, working from home as a book keeper. She cut down her client list drasticly at -8 weeks, and stopped all together at -4 weeks because she couldn't even get comfortable to sit, and therefore couldn't concentrate on her work. 

I also love the idea of stocking up the freezer with loads of homemade meals. These could be useful for if I have to be in hospital for any length of time (lets hope not though), or for if we are both too wiped out to cook after the baby comes. Top Tip, thanks! :xmas12:

I got a phone call today, and I have won a prize!!!! Huzzah! That baby roadshow I went to on Friday, I got given a free raffle ticket on the door, and it has won me a voucher for a baby boutique in town. So chuffed as I never win anything! :xmas10:


----------



## littleANDlost

Thanks for the heads up mitch, i wouldn't have had a clue myself but my work seemed to be on the ball and have already mentioned this. I will make sure i remember to check that i have even been given or got paid for these included the queens jubilee one!

Edit - Congrats Loo!!!! :)


----------



## crowned

Thanks for all the congrats on my v-day - it's so exciting to know our babies are so close to being ready! (not that I want mine to come yet - it's gotta stay in there and bake fully!!)

Joanna, I read up on the maternity and parental leave in Ontario, and it says you have to work for a company that is covered by the ESA, which I am not, since I am working privately for a family as their sitter. So I guess no mat leave for me, but we weren't planning on it and didn't absolutely need my little bit of income anyway - DH is a student and receives a stipend that is enough to take care of us if we're careful with the budget. My work is just to keep me busy while pregnant and contribute a little.


----------



## newfielady

Water just came back.Good thing too as I need to :shower:, and do the :laundry: and :dishes:. :wacko: And get ready for work.
I am taking business admin - accounting. It's 2 years online and one year in campus.


----------



## loolindley

Get in the shower Newfie, I can smell you from here :xmas13: ;) ;) ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Get in the shower Newfie, I can smell you from here :xmas13: ;) ;) ;)

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Mitch, I know everyone has said the same thing, but of you are not going back to your current employer (or any work even!), then I would think about taking maybe a month off. I have a friend who has just had her 2nd, and she is self employed, working from home as a book keeper. She cut down her client list drasticly at -8 weeks, and stopped all together at -4 weeks because she couldn't even get comfortable to sit, and therefore couldn't concentrate on her work.

Thanks Loo .....at the moment I have taken 2 weeks annual leave beforehand which means I finish work 2 1/2 weeks before baby due date...hope thats enough. I can always 'work' from home :haha: or book an emergency extra week if its too much


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Crowned - you should also look into the Child Tax Benefits, they will send you money even if you don't work. Also, childcare benefits too (not sure if you have to work to get this). I'm still new with both of these things, a friend of mine told me about them just recently so I still need to research what we'd need for them.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> I am taking business admin - accounting. It's 2 years online and one year in campus.

Nice, I had thought about taking a course like that too. Only not accounting, I'm more interested in Office Administration, I'd like to work in a doctors office or something. But I'm an administrator for the program I run at the college here so I'm going to stick with it for the time being. Congrats.


----------



## littleANDlost

I've only just announced this pregnancy on facebook! think that means i've admitted that it's happening and finally feel safe enough to do so. I'm gonna have a bubba in 14 weeks!!!!! lol


----------



## loolindley

Thats great l&l!!!! It sounds so soon when you say it like that!!! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah LandL!!!!!!!!!!! It is going very quickly now....before we know it Christmas will be here and then count down to baby :happydance:

Fantastic but very scary!!!:wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Ah, I hadn't though about that :wacko:. After Christmas it _will_ be a countdown to baby. 
Loo-sorry 'bout that. The wind must be out. :rofl:
Joanna- the office admin is a much more popular course (here) and they will only sponser so many people to do it. Plus I had an interest in accounting :)
crowned- I know that here we get $1000 when the baby is born, a $400 a month child benefit and a $100 benefit for having a child under 6. DOn't know if that helps you out at all. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Well I am in agony with constipation - its making my tummy and lower back ache (sorry tmi)....but I seriously need to go. Was up in middle of night cos I feel like I have to go all the time but cant :cry:

So...I followed midwife advice and bought some lactulose....doesnt make you go but looses things up....its the only thing I can take........

.....otherwise I am going for the prune juice (as per Lozza / Loo - cant rememver which) and damn the consequences:haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

Loving the bump and party dress photos. 

Interesting on the bank holiday thing though as I won't have a job to go back to I guess it doesn't matter to me. Mitch, you don't need to state your return date to work in your letter, your employer must write back to you with a return date based on your annual and maternity leave, which is adjustable with 28 days notice.

I so, so wish I could finish earlier than 20th Feb. I might finish a week earlier as I still have two days annual leave that I can't take and I'll be down to 2 days a week by then on this part time contract.

Had a bit of a low over the past few days for a variety of reasons. Hearing the baby's heart beat at today's antenatal appointment reassured me but didn't lift my mood.


----------



## MsCrow

Mitch, personally, for me, prune juice is like a barium enema and rather depressing to use - it is veerrryyy laxative in a mean, windy, shooty out way. I hope things improve. I have just been getting by ok with having the following religiously every morning:

- Porridge or bran flakes with hot milk, chopped dates and dried (not fried) banana
- A wholewheat cracker with peanut butter and jam 
- A strong coffee (the only one of the day)
- My Sainsbury's Mum to Be vitamin which is *definitely *more gentle than Pregnacare.

I know adding some regular exercise helps things along and drinking herbal tea all day which ensures I, and my poo, stay hydrated.

Don't know if adjusting to any of the above might help? Poor you.


----------



## wondertwins

C'Mouse- Dang it! I forgot about the non-fruiting weeks. Surely we can declare ourselves as newfruited. How about large asparagus?

Mitch- Ugh. I've only dealt with it once this pregnancy, and things decided to resolve themselves (if you know what I mean) when I was at the airport about 10 minutes before we were supposed to board!!! :blush: If it happens again, I think I would rather face the consequences of prune juice in the privacy of my own home.


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Loving the bump and party dress photos.
> 
> Interesting on the bank holiday thing though as I won't have a job to go back to I guess it doesn't matter to me. Mitch, you don't need to state your return date to work in your letter, your employer must write back to you with a return date based on your annual and maternity leave, which is adjustable with 28 days notice.
> 
> I so, so wish I could finish earlier than 20th Feb. I might finish a week earlier as I still have two days annual leave that I can't take and I'll be down to 2 days a week by then on this part time contract.
> 
> Had a bit of a low over the past few days for a variety of reasons. Hearing the baby's heart beat at today's antenatal appointment reassured me but didn't lift my mood.

Hope you feel better mood-wise soon :hugs:. I went through a similar stage recently....just generally down and nothing really cheered me up. It will pass :thumbup:

I am giving them a return date but I know that can change it with 28 days notice....I suppose I just want it clear in my head and be good to them to enable them to make provisions in my absence...although to be fair they are not getting anyone in to cover my job, its going to be managed by others....That'll be a nice mess when I get back then:growlmad:


----------



## wondertwins

MsCrow said:


> it is veerrryyy laxative in a mean, windy, shooty out way.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Ha ha ha ha ha ha. With such a vivid description as this, they should write advertisements!


----------



## mitchnorm

To be honest I have been pretty relaxed about water intake in recent weeks - was religious about drinking 1.5-2 litres per day early on but it has sort of dropped off commitment wise....so I am suffering the consequences of that. 

My diet probably needs a look - I did try a 'real' coffee today but only instant so didnt have anywhere near the desired effect :haha:

Just taken the lactulose....see if that helps....could wait til bedtime:wacko:


----------



## crowned

Mitch - Yuck about the constipation - have no tips, as I haven't had to deal with it yet. Sorry!

Newfie, what's the $1000 for? I'm wondering if that's a Newfoundland-only thing, as I haven't read or heard about that anywhere. It looks like ours really varies depending on income levels.

Wondertwins - I totally agree that we are still considered 'newfruited' even when there isn't really a new fruit. I am 'newfruited' today... to another freaking papaya... haha....


----------



## loolindley

Defo up your water intake. Or even have it as squash? I make sure I have 2 litres a day at least and it seems to be doing the trick. Also my doc suggested apple juice/apples. They are full of fibre and probably less 'mean' than prune juice!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i took lactulose in early pregnancy and it did help at first but then it got worse and seemed to have no effect. i started having fruit and fibre cereal for breakfast and have been fine ever since. hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> Newfie, what's the $1000 for? I'm wondering if that's a Newfoundland-only thing, as I haven't read or heard about that anywhere. It looks like ours really varies depending on income levels.

Agreed, I haven't heard about the $1000 thing, it might just be a NFL thing. It would be nice to get that here though, perhaps some more reasearch is necessary lol.


----------



## newfielady

Really, you ladies never heard of the $1000? Everyone here gets it. They all call it a "baby bonus". Supposed to help you with expensive last minute baby purchases. :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,
Just got on the train back to Manchester after a reallllllllly long day in London, made worse by the fact I only had 3 hours sleep last night.

Constipation - every Morning I've been having high fibre Dorset cereal, fruit juice, a cup of tea, plus I only ever eat wholegrain bread and drink at least 3 pints of water a day and try and exercise! I've still suffered! Actually seemed ok recently. Just be warned Mitch for the stomach cramps that are on their way when everything starts moving and don't be alarmed by how agonising they are. Seriously.

Newfie - I'm a qualified accountant, good luck with your course!

L&l - glad everything's ok now, can't believe you're down to double digits, wow!

Mitch - I'm going for similar to you re mat leave on the assumption it's bound to be late, but I can also work from home and can really wind down, spend the last week clearing my inbox etc. Lucky that my boss is really relaxed. I'm going to say I need to stop the travel to London end of jan latest just in case. Id just rather be paid for the time with the baby. If I had a job that wasn't as flexible I might feel differently. My boss also said today he's happy for me to take taxis across London rather than the tube which is totally against company policy but hooray!

Loo - love your other dog and had to laugh about the poo this morning!


----------



## waula

Evening ladies! taken me ages to catch up! :coffee:

Mitch - awesome bump and dress - where did that bump come from??? you've had a lot of growth recently!!! woo!!! :thumbup:

L&L: so sorry to hear about your weekend - makes me realise once again that even though we're getting to/past V day, we still need these bumps to behave and stay put! :hugs:

Amy: 6 days til the steroids?! bet thats such a relief for you...hope ur keeping ok...:flower:

Blessed: haven't seen u on here for a while but wanted to say hi and hope all is going well with u and bump xxx

Newfie - glad the water was sorted...something we take for granted until its not there...hope you had a nice shower!!!

Maternity leave: i sorted mine yesterday...i completely agree with you ladies who say about taking a good amount of time off before...i feel like its my last time of being me for a very long time and although i don't want to sit on the sofa, on BnB and get fat for a month (!) i think we'll be kept busy with dog walks, making meals, prepping nursery/clothes/hospital bag and visiting people whilst its still relatively easy to do. 

I'm due 12th March and leaving work on 14th Feb, got nearly 4 weeks AL to take which takes me up to due date for SMP. I have told work though that i'm not going to be a hero and if i'm not managing then i'll quit earlier and they're happy with that...I think they feel very responsible for me being there and heavily pregnant!!! i've just worked it out that its 10 weeks left at work eeeeep!!!! :happydance:

AFM had my 25wk midwife appointment today - all growing well, heart beat sounded like a pack of horses galloping about and she told me to chill out about the weight gain - she said if you're a bit underweight to start with you can end up putting more on and to expect on average a 2 stone weight gain... still going to be a bit more careful than i have been and try and do a bit more exercise, just gentle spinning/swimming on top of the dog walks - makes me feel so much better for doing it!

right off to catch up on masterchef....night night!!! 
xxxx


----------



## emera35

Meh, the crap at work continues! Had a totally ineffectual and irritating meeting with my manager, i don't think he understood why i'm unhappy at all and looked at me a bit like i'm mad :wacko: He then produced a risk assessment to go through with me, nd when i asked why it hadn't been done earlier he said they are not obliged to make any sort of provision or risk assessment for pregnancy until they receive a MATB1 form, as until that point i wasn't legally pregnant.... um WTF??!? That seems bizarre to me? :shrug: I'm off to brush up on maternity law and rights now. I'm really miffed and confused, and i'm really not sure where to take this now. I guess i'll have to go up and talk to the HR or Ops managers if my direct manager isn't going to listen to me :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Meh, the crap at work continues! Had a totally ineffectual and irritating meeting with my manager, i don't think he understood why i'm unhappy at all and looked at me a bit like i'm mad :wacko: He then produced a risk assessment to go through with me, nd when i asked why it hadn't been done earlier he said they are not obliged to make any sort of provision or risk assessment for pregnancy until they receive a MATB1 form, as until that point i wasn't legally pregnant.... um WTF??!? That seems bizarre to me? :shrug: I'm off to brush up on maternity law and rights now. I'm really miffed and confused, and i'm really not sure where to take this now. I guess i'll have to go up and talk to the HR or Ops managers if my direct manager isn't going to listen to me :shrug:

That sucks!!! I just had a quick look online at HSE website and it does state:-

_Once an employer has been informed in writing that an employee is a new or expectant mother, the employer needs to immediately put into place the steps described. The employer may request confirmation of the pregnancy by means of a certificate from a registered medical practitioner or a registered midwife in writing. If this certificate has not been produced within a reasonable period of time, the employer is not bound to maintain changes to working hours or conditions or to maintain paid leave. A reasonable period of time will allow for all necessary medical examinations and tests to be completed._

My employer did one when I verbally told them I was pregnant and didnt ask for proof of pregnancy - but it seems like they could have requested if they were being a*sey like yours. Mmmmm have a research into it. My hubby works in recruitment and has good contacts in HR (they checked about bank hol entitlement for me today) so I can get him to ask what the 'law' is if you like??? Let me know :hugs:

p.s full details were on https://www.hse.gov.uk/contact/faqs/pregnancy.htm x


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> Mitch - awesome bump and dress - where did that bump come from??? you've had a lot of growth recently!!! woo!!! :thumbup:

Oh yeah definately some growth spurt has happened:haha:. I think half of it was yesterday at work!!! Hubby noticed a massive change when he got home :happydance:....

Plus it is really really tight and hard now rather than squidgy

Thanks for the constipation advice...have knocked back some lactulose and will take some more before bed....but will definately up my water and bran/fibre intake to try and avoid in future. I am expecting cramps :cry: had it a few weeks ago too.....


----------



## firsttimer1

_*Hi Laddies!*_ :hi:

well i had to buy internet to get some work done - so thankfuly i can log on here! I read thru everything but baby brain is stopping me from processing it all tonight :(

mitch - great bump ANNNND i have a dress almost identical to yours so SUPER choice :) Love it.

Joanna - yay for the tree porn :hugs: cant wait to do mine on thurs

sorry to all those with constipation :( i had it a while ago for the first time ever and it was REALLY unpleasant. 

BTW in first tri when u were all taking your pregnacare vits - did they make u feel mildly :sick: ? Ive started taking mine again (after my second cold) and sure enough they make me queezy.

Hope everyone is well anyway - i will be able to catch up tomo night when back in my cosy home :) cant wait :) Hope tomo goes fast! Last day of training before chrimbo!!! :dance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

:yipee: hi first timer!

sorry to hear you are still having trouble at work emera but what they say does sound vaugly familiar

btw ladies just to remind everyone you need to notify your employers by the 25 week of pregnancy if you wish to take maternity leave in order to qualify (i think...)

perhaps best to check just to make sure!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

right im off to bed, i've had a busy evening listing stuff on ebay, im trying to clear the guest room to make way for the nursery! yay! and the single bed and chest of drawers have already sold. only for a couple of quid but hopefully the bids will increase.

should hopefully contribute to the baby fund (which is at zero btw after buying the car last month...)


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all! Check-up went great, we're cleared for takeoff on Saturday! Afterward, I stopped at the mall to grab some stuff for the trip and then came home... and DH Facetimed me from Poland! So we talked for a while, which was really nice and fun. And the dog sat next to me, licking the air (which is what he does when he's nervous or excited). 

Sorry about the constipation. I have a hot cup of coffee every morning and that does the trick for me.

FT, re: prenatals vitamins, try taking them at night, just before you go to sleep. I've taken mine straight through the pregnancy and I don't get queasy since I started taking them at night.

I was SO naughty at the store and bought myself these sinful, awful, wonderful, amazing cookies. The bad part is I bought the whole pack. I swear I would pay the same price just to get 2-3 of them and not have a whole package around to tempt me.


----------



## firsttimer1

Night cupcake! xxx Catch up with all u ladies tomorrow night :) xxx

:sleep:


----------



## citymouse

Good night, FT! You go to sleep a papaya, but you'll wake up an aubergine!


----------



## emera35

Interestingly, it seems like our employers aren't legally obliged to do a seperate risk assessment for expectant mothers, although the safety of expectant and new mothers does have to be covered in their general risk assessment. Its also in their interests to have a more detailed assessment for expectant mothers, and to update it for different stages of pregnancy. So the thing about needing a MATB1 form is nonsense, there is no legal requirement at all! :dohh: I also realise that i'm technically 5 days late telling them about wanting to take Mat leave, but if they bring that up i'll point out that i've been asking to discuss it for weeks and they haven't sorted it out.
Bleh, i don't care anymore, roll on my last day of work, 21st of December, thats actually really close now already! :dance:


----------



## kymied

mitchnorm said:


> When you say that that you dont plan to go back for at least a year....does your employer keep your job open for you for that period of time? In that sense it is not much different to UK to be honest - although we do get a minimal payment for 9 months....nothing for last 3 months. Our employers are required to keep our jobs open for 12 months by law.
> 
> I am getting statutory maternity (which is basic) some employers pay loads!! :nope:...so basic is 6 weeks at 90% pay, then 33 weeks at £128 per week (about $200 I guess) and then nothing for last 12 weeks.

Nope, they only keep it open for 12 weeks. I'm thinking I will take what ever they pay me for and then switch to per-diem (no benefits) and just work Saturdays. I figure the hubby can handle one day a week with the baby. We calculated out that if I do that and watch my friend's baby (Due Jan 15 2012) for half the rate of local day cares, and add in the amount of gas and tolls I wouldn't have to pay that we'd be only $200/month short of me working full time (not even including what day care would be like if I did work.) I totally think $200 per month is worth it to be the on to raise my baby and be there for all his firsts.
p.s. your bump and dress are both beautiful.


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies I'm in a fantastic mood. Got a nice shower, washed my dishes and only had a short shift (oops, wrote shit at first :dohh:) at work. Made more in tips then I did in wages. lol. I'm decorating my tree now. In between breaks. lol. I get winded so quick.

Kind of off topic but I wanted to see what you ladies thought..
In regards to the baby, money and the future. We are opening a bank account for the baby once he/she's born. We'll be depositing just $10 a month into the account. So when the baby graduates from high school we'll have $2000 to give them as a starting out gift.


----------



## citymouse

Newfie, I love the idea of saving but I'm not a big fan of lump sums to young adults, LOL. I'd put some kind of condition on it or use it for something specific once the child demonstrates a real need. 

I've seen how my little sister (and DH's sister, too!) got spoiled from having too much given to her and it's made me paranoid. I thank God for my poor upbringing!


----------



## crowned

FT, my vitamins have made me sick from day one, but it's much, much better when I take them just before I fall asleep at night. Now that I don't have morning sickness, they don't affect me at all, but I am pretty sure I'd be sick if I tried taking them in the mornings again. Have you been taking yours at night? Also some brands are better than others... I've gone through 5 different ones, but the ones I have now are slightly peppermint flavored and SO much easier on the tummy than any of the previous brands!

Emera, hope you get your mat leave sorted out - it sounds like a royal pain!!

Newfie, I've never heard of the 1000 dollars, and I don't think we get it here. Makes me consider moving to the maritimes!


----------



## newfielady

Citymouse. Neither me or my husband had a very money rich upbringing. We are hoping to raise our child with the same respect of money as we had. We worked for our money and bought everything we had on our own, our parent's didn't give us computers, ipods, cell phones or _cars_! Our plan is to have the $2000 to reward the child for doing well and to make starting out on their own easier (or to buy a car). They won't be getting it if they don't "do anything" with themselves. :)
Crowned- I just asked my mom (haha good old mom) and apparently it's a Newfoundland benefit. :shrug:


----------



## kymied

Newfie: I'm planning on doing the same thing. My husband and I were both raised mostly by single mothers and we know how to pinch. The issue I have is my husband's job makes us now fairly well off and I want to make sure that we teach our kids to save for things you REALLY want and not blow it on things you don't need.
My parents set up a mutual fund when I was young and it turned mine when I turned 18. (At that point it was about $6K) I used it to finance most of my college as I had grants and stipends to cover the majority.


----------



## newfielady

A pic of my tree, our "Fist Christmas together" ornament and my Christmas Fish tank. lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







startingchristmas 002.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 7









startingchristmas 004.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 8









startingchristmas 006.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Novbaby08

this thing needs to be updated Im still on the 14th of march.
I'm due March 23rd with a girl


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

amazing tree newfie.

my hubby has said we have to wait until next weekend (10th) before we put up our tree... boo. i'll do my xmas cards this weekend instead!

newfie, i dont plan on saving any money at the moment for the baby or future children. my parents didnt for me but they did give me money towards my uni fees and wedding and now baby. i think they are dealing with it as they go.

hubby got given a lump sum from his parents at about 25 which he used to help buy his first flat. it was really nice but i dont think i have enough disposeable income.

maybe ill think about it some more...


----------



## loolindley

How rude!!!!!!!

Newfie, we are going to put some money away each month, and either use it towards university fees, which are extortionate over here, or to give to the 'baby' when they are ready to buy their first home. Both things are so expensive to be able to do over here, and a helping hand would be needed, I'm sure. I'm not sure how much we are going to put away yet, we will have to discuss it when oh has found a new job up in stockport.

FT, I've been taking my prenatal vits every day, so I haven't noticed, but I always take their advice and have it with my main meal of the day. I hope they stop you feeling crap soon.

I'm sat here in my pj's, not showered yet, and I am meant to book on at work in 35 minutes. I've always been the most punctual person I know, so god knows where this has come from. Severe case of can't-be-arsed-itus I think!!!!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Newfruited at last, hooray!

Had my 25 week midwife appointment this morning which was fine, measuring 24cm (apparently 2cm either side of the number of weeks you are is what they expect) and got to hear the heartbeat again, galloping away! She pointed out where the head was, although its probably moved by now!

Have now got my Mat B1 form, and details of ante-natal classes which she's said I should do in January, 4 x 2hr sessions on a Monday morning, and apparently most women go on their own (which DH will be delighted about, but I might drag him to one). She also said they don't advise to count kicks any more, just learn to recognise what's normal and call if its not.

Also, apparently I should now start to get up from lying down by rolling on my side first - our abdominal muscles are getting weaker as the baby pushes them apart so this is the safest way to get up!

Does anyone know if you can take cough medicine? I've come down with a tickly cough and forgot to ask her. Will pop to the chemist later otherwise.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!! Early morning for me...now over in Ipswich for work :-(

Newfie - we are definately doing the baby account as university fees are really high and with the economic issues and uncertainty around pensions etc, I would rather save gradually so we dont have to re-mortgage our house or something silly to help them out financially. 

Lozza - you can check with pharmacy about cough meds, must be something but best check

Nothing happened on constipation fronteven with double dose of lactulose...up 2 x during night feeling like i needed to go and nothing :-( having a proper non-decaff, full strength coffee at Costa. Fingers crossed it sorts me out 

Have a good day x x


----------



## kymied

Good luck Mitch. My "movements" happen more when I forget to take my vitamins. I want to be good and take them even if they're less important now but I also want to be able to go each day. As a vegetarian I eat a TON of fiber and drink a ton of water so there shouldn't be an issue. My husband goes twice a day like clockwork.

Does anyone else feel like they're sticking their belly out when they're not? I tried "sucking it in" and only the top two inches moved at all (and it made it harder to breathe) My husband commented that there was a belly in the way when he went to hug me. He loves it though, keeps petting the belly.

I plan to get a picture up soon but we're so busy it's obnoxious.


----------



## Glowstar

Morning everyone!!! Mitch sorry your suffering from constipation...must admit I've only had it once this pregnancy, I tend to be the other way :wacko:
Hopefully the Costa will 'loosen' you up :winkwink:

Happy new fruiting day to everyone!!! including me...don't even know what I am yet :blush:


----------



## lauraclili

I absolutely can't suck my belly in at all now even though I feel like I'm sticking it out! It's great but a little scary as it really has popped way out all of a sudden! 

I need to make my decision about Mat leave this week too. I'm scared to do so because I'm already finding work really hard and physically demanding. I wanted to go at the end of Feb but I'm not sure, at the moment, how I'm going to get that far!


----------



## Glowstar

lauraclili said:


> I absolutely can't suck my belly in at all now even though I feel like I'm sticking it out! It's great but a little scary as it really has popped way out all of a sudden!
> 
> I need to make my decision about Mat leave this week too. I'm scared to do so because I'm already finding work really hard and physically demanding. I wanted to go at the end of Feb but I'm not sure, at the moment, how I'm going to get that far!

I feel exactly the same way :nope: I'm so piggin' tired and already huge. I was aiming for end of February too but it seems so long away it's depressing!


----------



## newfielady

> Does anyone know if you can take cough medicine? I've come down with a tickly cough and forgot to ask her. Will pop to the chemist later otherwise.

Here they said no way. The pharmacist here told me that half a pack of that (oh shit I can't remember what it's called) that powder stuff you mix in a mug of hot water to relieve your cough and cold symptoms? Half a pack of that is all she would recommend. :wacko:

Mrs C


> hubby got given a lump sum from his parents at about 25 which he used to help buy his first flat. it was really nice but i dont think i have enough disposeable income.

I _wouldn't_
have enough disposeable income either, that's why I'm saving $10 a month. I know I won't miss that little bit and hopefully it can be a new (to them) car, or some college fees. It won't just be given for them to waste. :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

G'morning!! We're halfway through another week. :happydance: 

Newfie- I'm lusting after your tree. It's beautiful!!! 

Kymied- There is no sucking in my belly at this point. I seem to have popped even more over the past week. I think I'll do another bump pic today so you ladies can see.

AFM... After reading all of your discussions about maternity leave, I decided to talk to my boss about it. He's awesome! He is going to let me work from home for all of February since I will be roughly the size of a house by then. He is also going to let me work from home whenever I'm ready after the babies are born. This will allow me to continue receiving salary while extending my time at home with the boys. This is a HUGE relief because it means we won't have to dip into savings as much. 

As for the babies.... I think Baby A may have done a complete somersault last night. It didn't hurt exactly, but it wasn't fun or comfortable either. I wonder what his brother thought of it. Baby B seems to be able to sleep through a lot of Baby A's dance parties. Hopefully that's true when they're sharing a room too. :)


----------



## littleANDlost

Newfie Love the tree and the fish tank!!!!! 

WT - i can't imagine what it feels like to have two moving around in there! i get the whole flipping thing though. LO does that and i can see my whole belly shake and wobble! but to have another one in there at the same time! must be amazing! uncomfortable! but amazing!

Afternoon all!! Work are being shitty with me again for being off and i feel like torching the office! hormones are fun! My OH called them up this morning to let them know i wouldn;t be in again and they refused to talk with him about it and made me call them and then moaned at me for 10 minuets about not coming in. :( aaarrrggghhhhh!!!!!!!

Anyway. I;m trying not to let it stress me out. I'm looking up how to write a birthing plan. I emailed my OH to tell him this and got
'Surely you just turn up and squeeze and magically there is a little bundle of joy in 10 minutes. That's my understanding anyway' Awesome! he;s getting a punch when he gets home. He's also informed me that his SIL has said we can have there steriliser and (i quote) 'Her breast thingy' I'm hoping he means pump and not some kinda chicken fillet or something!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

WT - it really is a strange sensation when they move like that. I don't mind the kicks (actually I love feeling them) but the big movements when they turn or something is a very strange feeling. It's going to be weird when we can see little hands/feet/elbows etc moving across our bellies... right now all I see is the jabs that make my belly move a bit. 

Maternity Leave - all this talk makes me nervous on when my boss will be asking me about it. I am currently working part-time and on contract, so I've been fairly sure that I'll be able to return after mat leave, but part of me also wonders if they can just give my job to someone else (like sign them on the contract). I don't know if they are allowed to do that but I haven't asked my boss. Also, i'm not 100% sure what I'm intitled to in terms of mat pay, I wont be getting any from work as you have to be a full-time employee, so I'll be getting it from the government. The hard part is that you can't apply for the money until after you've finished work or after the baby is born... so I have no idea when to leave my job and when I will get money, it's just stressful to think about.


----------



## littleANDlost

:( i;ve just found my first stretch marks! i was so worried about my belly i didn't think to keep checking my boobs! i have little wiggly purpley lines at the bottom of both of them :(


----------



## KellyC75

My last day in 2nd Tri! :wacko:

Off to 3rd tri tommorow! :baby:


----------



## lozza1uk

Kelly - Eeek!:wave: How are you settling in over there?

Right guys, I finally got round to taking my first bump picture last night. Apologies for the poor photo, and the view of the toilet door on the train, but if I didn't do it then, i thought it would be another few weeks!:blush:

Oh, and i'm not pushing my stomach out, just trying to hold back my floaty top!
 



Attached Files:







25wk bump.JPG
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wondertwins

littleANDlost said:


> I emailed my OH to tell him this and got
> 'Surely you just turn up and squeeze and magically there is a little bundle of joy in 10 minutes. That's my understanding anyway' Awesome! he;s getting a punch when he gets home.

LOL! Give him a punch from me too for good measure. 

So here are some bump shots. I included my 21 week shot so you can see the progression. I also added a forward facing shot because I think it is so hilarious to see the juxtaposition of the front shot and the side shot. :haha:

As for strechies.... I've completely lost the war. :( I now have them on my lower and upper belly.
 



Attached Files:







21.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3









23+1b.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









23+1a.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crowned

Yay for a belly pic, lozza! You look adorable and have a really cute bump!!

DH said I grew last night... actually, he said, "I think your belly grew. You're starting to look like a fertility goddess":blush:

We can't afford to put away money for the baby at first, as DH is a student, but hopefully one day we can set aside a bit.


----------



## wondertwins

Lozza- Your 25 week shot next to my 23 week shot is pretty funny. You look so great!!! I look like I'll probably lose my balance at any moment. :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

Yay kelly!!! :happydance: can't believe your going into the third tri!!!! I can't believe how far we've all come. 

WT and Lozza awesome pictures!! I've added my 26 week ones (and one of a lovely view of the button :(). Regarding you losing your balance WT i am not straight at all in one of mine and didn't even notice i was leaning so much! hahahaha. Oh and sorry for the ripped PJ's again. I'm having a comfy day.

Crowned your DH sounds like a lovely fella for saying that!! all i get from mine is the jokes about looking like a cross between a hippo and a monkey (coz of the lovely hair)Lucky for him i know he doesn't mean it.
 



Attached Files:







26weeks1day (2).jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6









26weeks1day (3).jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









26weeks1day (9).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lozza1uk

WT - from the front you don't look pregnant at all!! You can't have put any weight on except for a bump surely!

Re bank accounts for LO, they've recently launched Junior ISAs in the UK so need to look into what we can open. I'm planning to ask my parents and inlaws to put birthday/christmas money in there for LO at first, when it doesn't really need loads of toys it will never play with. Inlaws won't go for that i'm sure, but my parents would. We'll try and put a bit aside each month too, on the condition it will be a house deposit or uni fees and nothing else!


----------



## wondertwins

Looking good, L&L! Your DH sounds like mine. Mine thinks it's hilarious to call me "big mama." It's okay because I think it's hilarious to punch him in the arm or pinch his nipple when he does this. :thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Love all the bump pictures! Amazing to see the difference just a few weeks apart we are and how much things change. 

L&L - did you belly button look kinda squished for a few weeks or did it just pop out one day? My belly button looks funny now too, it's not poped out yet but the middle part is pushing out and the edges look squished together haha.


----------



## littleANDlost

WT - exactly!!! To be honest the jokes are better than him trying to compliment me right now 'Your swollen feet look good in those shoes' or ' You stretch that top out really well' might not go down to well haha.

Joanna - it took a couple of weeks to get there, it stretched out all around the edge of the whole and then the squishy bit in the middle started to come out bit by bit and then one day 'pop' it was out past the bump!

EDIT! just had a huge baby brain moment, i put some toast in about an hour ago... only just remembered it's still in the toaster :( lol


----------



## citymouse

Hello, laddies! Love the bumps, and so excited for Kelly to hit 3rd tri! It seems like they should have a crossover forum for women who are past early second tri but don't want to start thinking about birth just yet. :haha:

I had crazy dreams last night... the worst part is, I was handling stuff from my to-do list, and then when I woke up, none of it was actually done! 

I'm starting to wake up earlier every day in order to acclimate myself to be closer to European time. It's a 9-hour difference! If I get up 1/2 hour or 45 minutes earlier every day then by Saturday I'll be up at 4. :sleep: I wish I'd started earlier, when you're on the west coast they recommend pushing it back to 2 am! That would allow me to get lots of sleep on the plane. Seems like DH (in Poland) is staying up til the wee hours every night anyway, not adjusting yet, so maybe we can meet in the middle, LOL!


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> WT - exactly!!! To be honest the jokes are better than him trying to compliment me right now 'Your swollen feet look good in those shoes' or ' You stretch that top out really well' might not go down to well haha.
> 
> Joanna - it took a couple of weeks to get there, it stretched out all around the edge of the whole and then the squishy bit in the middle started to come out bit by bit and then one day 'pop' it was out past the bump!
> 
> EDIT! just had a huge baby brain moment, i put some toast in about an hour ago... only just remembered it's still in the toaster :( lol

Uh oh, that's the stage mine is at, stretching round the top and definitely shallower. Will expect a pop shortly:wacko:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hope the toaster didn't burn it.

DH leaves the oven on all the time! It drives me crazy! On the weekend I was out and he picked me up around 9pm... got home and the oven had been on all day since he had made his lunch! Yikes... not only is that a major fire hazard but wastes lots of electricity! I feel like putting a note or something on the stove to remind him, either that or ban him from using the oven haha. - he also sometimes does this with the element on the top!


----------



## crowned

WT and L&L - both of you have gorgeous bumps too! I love it when everyone posts bump shots :)
There's a girl I know who's due 3 days after me and is MUCH more pregnant looking than I am, even DH and my brother said so. I get jealous at first, but try to remind myself that a) I've put on less weight and will have less to lose afterwards and b) I won't be nearly as uncomfortable as she will be during the last couple of months, if growth continues in the same pattern.

EDIT: Joanna, my DH does that ALL the time too!! Drives me crazy....


----------



## citymouse

I'm small, too--my friend that I saw in Chicago is 3 weeks behind me but looks way more pregnant--but I have enough of a bump that I don't care! I love that I finally popped! It was just like everyone says, practically overnight. :cloud9:

And honestly, with the way my back is getting to feel at the end of the day, I'm fine staying as small as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## littleANDlost

the toaster pops automatically thankfully so not burnt.

My belly button is growing on me slightly but seems to get in the way and hurts when things rub against it. I have a little knot in my work ID that i wear around my neck to make it shorter now as it bumped up and down on the belly button as i walked and hurt it lol


----------



## lhamil88

hi guys i can't keep up with you guys with all the crap spinning in my head at the mo but hoping your all ok

i FINALLY got all my forms back from the benefit agencys today i had them filled out and posted back befor they hit the doormat lol so hopefully xmas will be sorted soon:xmas12:

we've inherited a 6ft xmas tree and some baubles ect from sister in law so will be putting decs up tomorrow :xmas12:

i am STUFFED i just made me and jack burger and chips...i had mushrooms,tomatoes,onions and cheese on mine...:munch:well guess i should go :dishes:now

just out of interest anyone else pregnant with their 2nd ...am i suppose to have a MW appt at 25 weeks?! ...think i'll make one n e way n get my BP checked but dunno if it's the norm


----------



## lozza1uk

lhamil - I have a schedule of appointments and it highlights the ones that are specifically for first babies - the 25 week one is an extra one for first babies, so is 31 weeks so think you should have one at 28 weeks then 34 weeks according to this!


----------



## littleANDlost

i was going to post something similar to Lozza, i think it's just for first babies, i'm sure if you wanted to see someone though they will book you in if you speak to them


----------



## Glowstar

I've got an appointment at 25 weeks and this is my third but it's only because of my age....my AMA (hate being labelled with that!) otherwise she said it would be 28 weeks :winkwink:
I've then got another scan at 28 weeks and another one at 34 weeks but they are only because I've still got a large ovarian cyst :winkwink:


----------



## crowned

I think things are really different in the UK...
We don't have a schedule for midwife visits - they just book you for another appointment 4 weeks later at the end of each appointment, until you're at 28 weeks, then it's 2 weeks later, rather than 4. I don't think they care exactly how many weeks you are at each appointment though. As far as I remember, I think you go for the exact same number of visits whether it's your first baby or eighth.
Ohhhh - SNOW!!!:xmas8:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Same here. Before I leave my GP appointment I always make the next one for about 4 weeks later.


----------



## littleANDlost

snow crowned?? i want snow! well i want it to snow and be able to look outside and go 'oowwww pretty' not looking forward to actually getting around in the snow this year. Not that we get much over here haha


----------



## mitchnorm

I want :xmas8::xmas8: SNOW!!!! No sign here yet.

Lozza or Loo - my midwife also told me to roll over to get up from lying position....its very attractive NOT!!!! Nearly rolled out of bed onto the floor this morning :cry:


----------



## crowned

Yes, snow! It's stopped coming down now though, but we do have a light dusting on the ground. 

I've been rolling to get up for months now... I just didn't feel like my abdominal muscles were strong enough to pull me up, and I didn't want to strain anything. I read yesterday that by 6 months pregnant, a uterus is the size of a basketball....:wacko:

I did something really stupid... went online and watched a natural birth up close. I don't want to do this anymore!!!!


----------



## citymouse

LOL, crowned! Luckily, you have no choice.

I can't believe I have one more appointment before starting to go every two weeks! First of all, what a freaking pain in the neck. :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Love the bump photos. Lozza, WT and L&L, you're all looking beautiful.

I'm also beyond being able to pull the bump in...I wear an over-the-head snowboarding jacket on rainy winter days. It has a front hoody type pocket which is ace for holding the bump incognito lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

omg I just ate a huge lunch (cafeteria at work made a turkey dinner) and I am feeling sooo huge haha. I keep forgetting that I need to eat smaller meals because there is no room for a big meal in this tummy lol. *Phew* feels hard to breath haha.


----------



## mitchnorm

I forgot to say fantastic bumps laddies....Lozza, WT and L&L :happydance:

Right off to cook a really hot chilli....maybe that will do the job. Coffee did not help this morning.....next stop dynamite!!! :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> I forgot to say fantastic bumps laddies....Lozza, WT and L&L :happydance:
> 
> Right off to cook a really hot chilli....maybe that will do the job. Coffee did not help this morning.....next stop dynamite!!! :cry:

I have half a carton of PRUNE JUICE i could send your way....:rofl::xmas13:


----------



## pristock230

I actually hate to admit it but I want some snow too! Here in the Northeast US we usually get killed but we have been having some real strange weather - I think this month 25 days were above average for temps - I think normal temp is like 50 and we almost hit 70 a few times. shhhh don't tell anyone I want snow (I'm sure I will be kicking myself the 1st time we get over 10 inches!) lol

Got my 24 week appointment today! YAY!!! Today is my V day too! WOO HOO!


----------



## wondertwins

Poor Mitchie! :( Perhaps you need to pull out the big guns (a/k/a prune juice), and get yourself a good book. Just sitting there for a long time (with your feet propped on a stool) should help the urge build. If not.... dynamite might be worth a try. :haha: :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Great bumps ladies! My appetite is so big I'm starting to wonder the percentage of food against baby :xmas13: I have also had 2 spots this week which is really unusual for me. Probably all related to my constant grazing. I need to get a grip otherwise I'll be a blimp in 3 months!!! 

I'm so bored at work. I know I shouldn't complain, they are paying me an obscene amount of money to sit in the mess room doing nothing for 6 hours a day, but I get bored, and when I am bored I snack. Grumble grumble. I guess this is payment for saying I didn't want to drive trains anymore!!! 

MsCrow, I hope you are feeling more yourself? It's easy to let everything get on top of you at times like these, but try and plan nice things to do at weekends to look forward to? That always makes me feel better!

How is everyone doing with footwear? I had a genius idea at the weekend. I have a wedding to go to on Jan 6th, and as someone who only wears heels on 'occasions', I'm not sure I could be 6 months preggo and standing around in stilettos all day and night wiht my feet getting increasingly more swollen!
So I ordered a pair of heels in an extra wide fitting. They are not bonkersly high, and they will give me plenty of room to swell up into!!! :xmas13: Good forward planning, yes?!

BTW, Canada branch of MMM, you can keep your snow!!!! I am so clumsy, and don't need snow to end up on my bum whilst trying to walk in a straight line!!!! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy V Day Pristock!

I also want snow, I have a fab pair of furry snow boots that i love wearing but look ridiculous if it's not snowing, and a fur hat!:xmas8::xmas8:

Looking forward to opening my first door on the advent calendar tomorrow, it's then officially countdown to Christmas!:xmas6::xmas4::xmas9: (love these)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all! jealous of the snow... i want some!

great bump shots too. i really should do another.. i think ive grown. I can judge how much ive grown because of the number of buttons i can do up on my coat. until recently it was them all but i can now only do up the top two! lol


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Lying on your side in the fetal position (with your knees up to your chest, or however close you can comfortably fit) usually gets things moving for me. I learned this position while doing yoga a few years back, though I would lie on my back. It helps to release gas and get you moving. Worth a try. - I'd give it about 30 mins and if you don't see any difference it might not be helping lol.

Question for you all: noticed that you all call the day when you hit 24 weeks V Day. Must have missed this convo, but what does it mean? lol. 

As for snow, what we got last week melted over the weekend. However, today the sky is very grey and heavy looking, so snow is a possibility tonight. And we are calling for more snow in the next few days. I like it at this time of the year but in January, i'd like the snow to melt and summer to start again haha.


----------



## loolindley

Joanna. V day is Viable day, which means it is medically viable for your baby to survive outside the womb. It still stands a low chance, but in effect it has everything it needs, it is just a case of developing from now on. Also, do you remember at 6 weeks the baby went from being an embreo to a fetus? At 24 weeks it goes from being a fetus into a baby! :happydance:

All medically of course.....it's been a baby to me since day one!!! V day for me tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

V day means Viable.

although when i hit V day i found out that the baby only has a 40% chance of survival if born but it means the doctors will treat the baby and try to keep them alive.


----------



## loolindley

Mrs Cupcake it right, the longer we can keep these monkeys inside, the better for them!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh I see... I knew it had something to do with the likelyhood of the baby surviving outside the womb but I didn't know what the V stood for. lol.

Thanks.


----------



## crowned

Boo - snow all melted already....

I have never heard the bit about fetus becoming a baby at 24 weeks, and I'm wondering if that's the case in Canada. It's legal to abort up until birth here, so I think they call it a fetus up until it's born. 

I need advice! Got an 8 month old (not mine, but I have her nearly every day) who's crawling and into EVERYTHING. More particularly, she has a knack for finding laptop cables, and it's making me crazy! I say 'no,' firmly, and pull her hand back from the cord, but we have to keep doing this over and over and over... eventually she bursts into tears and has a little fit. Any suggestions? I can't hide all the cords - I need my laptop for BnB!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good evening ladies!*

*Newfie *- love the tree porn; i shall have some of my own tomorrow! :dance:

*Lozza *- Congrats on becoming an eggplant..... ME TOO!!!

*Kelly* - whoop whoop for 3rd tri tomo; its amazing to think that 3rd tri is starting for us now and soon!

*WT* - Super duper bump!! *Lozza* too!

*Novbaby08* - ok i will update the first page; but its prob out of date cos u havent been on here? :shrug:

so ladies i cant believe im finally an EGGPLANT! soooo exciting. got the appt with the doctor tomorrow at 9:10am too... :wacko:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> Boo - snow all melted already....
> 
> I have never heard the bit about fetus becoming a baby at 24 weeks, and I'm wondering if that's the case in Canada. It's legal to abort up until birth here, so I think they call it a fetus up until it's born.
> 
> I need advice! Got an 8 month old (not mine, but I have her nearly every day) who's crawling and into EVERYTHING. More particularly, she has a knack for finding laptop cables, and it's making me crazy! I say 'no,' firmly, and pull her hand back from the cord, but we have to keep doing this over and over and over... eventually she bursts into tears and has a little fit. Any suggestions? I can't hide all the cords - I need my laptop for BnB!!

Have you tried to distact her with something else (toy?) when she starts going for the cable? That would be my first try lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - i heard that wedges are a great alernative to heels when we get bigger....more stable. So if the wider fit doesnt do the job, perhaps give them a go. I am still in usual 5 inch heels and plan to keep wearing them as long as possible...not great I know but i fdeel frumpy in flats the majority of the time so god knows how I'll feel in this state ha ha

Thanks for advice on ways to de-bunge....i am afriad its time for the big guns...hubby is off to get some prune juice. Worried co-op wont have, its onlky a small one.


----------



## crowned

Joanna, I've tried that, but toys are so BORING next to a yummy power cord!!


----------



## mitchnorm

So i have prune juice...i am scared and it tastes vile :cry:

How quick you reckon this will work?


----------



## crowned

Yikes! Hope it works, but isn't crampy for you - I have no idea how long it takes, though!


----------



## lozza1uk

About 1-2 hours... Good luck! I probably drank about half a pint in one go. Hope it works!


----------



## wondertwins

Hope it works quickly, Mitch. Sorry about the vile taste. :sick:

Similar to Mitch, I still wear heels because I'd feel frumpy without them. Also, I'm only 5'4" so my pants are all too long if I wear flats. I have started wearing more heeled boots though since they're a lot more stable. My footwear problem is not the heel itself, but rather the fact that my feet feel uncomfortable in all shoes right now. I keep kicking them off under my desk. :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

*Prune juice*

*gulp*

Good luck Mitch...

Loo, thanks for asking. I'm not ok really and trying to assess whether to say anything. Today was a better day than yesterday.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mscrow -:hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

msCrow :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

aww im sorry your down Ms crow :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

here's a joke for you all:

*A woman went to the doctor's office. She was seen by one of the new doctors, but after about four minutes in the examination room, she burst out, screaming as she ran down the hall. 
An older doctor stopped and asked her what the problem was, and she explained. He had her sit down and relax in another room.
The older doctor marched back to the first and demanded, "What's the matter with you? Mrs. Terry is 63 years old, she has four grown children and seven grandchildren, and you told her she was PREGNANT?"
The new doctor smiled smugly as he continued to write on his clipboard.
"Cured her hiccups though, didn't it?"*

;) x

mitch - has the prune juice kicked in?? xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Evening laddies :headspin:

:hugs: mscrow - hope things improve for you soon hon xx

Congrats to all you who have 'newfruited' and are already eggplants...blimey it's going so quick all of a sudden!! YIKES!!!! 

Had a midwife appt today - all good, little lady is thumping about in there :happydance: - though she is keeping an eye on my blood pressure as a little high :nope: think it's prob due to work pressures as redundancy is a real threat now for our team...I put my maternity leave request in and will be starting it quite early in Jan as this will help me with regards to redundancy I hope! 

Mitch - good luck with the prune juice - GULP - I feel your pain hon as have been having 'issues' myself this week and feel very full up (sorry TMI!!)

Lovely bump pics and dresses!!! :thumbup:

Meant to say something else but all gone outta my pea-sized mind, oh well....

Sleep tight lovelies :sleep: xxx


----------



## wondertwins

I agree it's going fast, Nic! Hopefully the redundancy issues at work will resolve themselves in your favor so you can stop worrying. 

By the way... I read on one of the baby websites that at 23 weeks, baby is about the length and weight of a Harry Potter novel!! It's not a new fruit, but it's something! Ha ha ha ha. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Well prune juice had a minor effect after only 20 minutes if you get my drift ha ha. Still waiting but not risking anymore.....yet!!


----------



## emera35

MsCrow - :hugs: 

Crowned - 8 months old is tricky as they don't really get "no" on a permenant basis, they forget what is out of bounds. Only things to suggest are hiding as many cables as possible. Also, try securing the cables at both ends so they can't pull anything down on themselves. And finally try cable tubes, they are plastic sleeves to go round the cable. It will stop them pulling or chewing directly on the cable itself, which is an improvement. Definately removing from the situation and distraction are about your only "discipline" options for now though ;)

Good luck with the Prune juice Mitch, hope it works :wacko:


Can't believe i just had to work an 11.5 hour shift, my ankles are like watermelons with swelling :( Formal complaint is winging its way to the company MD!

Oh, and here is a bump picture from 26 weeks dead on, i forgot to post it the other day!

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN18932.jpg


----------



## emera35

eek its such a massive picture, sorry! :shock:

edit: fixed it! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch, is it awful of me that its a tiny bit comical what we all go thru?? constipation wen i had it was awful - but i cant help but laugh now at what i must have looked like at the time. I was walking all haunched over going ''oooo'' ''aaaaa'' - i TOTALLY understand now why my mum always said ''the things i went thru to have you!!'' :rofl:

just watching masterchef the pros and omg im hungry. wish mr roux wud come visit and cook me a signature dish! we can all dream.......... :) Hate it how the incredibly talented women chef always says ''parrrsta'' instead of pasta tho :rofl: BLINKING HORMONES! :rofl:
*
EDIT: GREAT BUMP EMERA! SUPER BUMP INFACT!!!*


----------



## emera35

Oh hey, thought this was interesting i dug up a bump photo from last time at 26 weeks too. I don't think i'm carrying differently this time.... hard to say if its a bigger bump this time though, as i weigh a fair bit more (ate a bus in 3rd tri last time and its still in there! :haha:)

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/Pictures3009209-1.jpg


----------



## Nicnak282

Emera - great bump hon!!! :happydance:

Just debating whether to get a real Christmas tree (as we usually do) or invest in a good quality fake tree??! 

Our main reason for perhaps getting a fake is that we bought a brand new car last week and could do without having to valet it this soon to rid it of pine needles and mud!! :haha:

Also just luuurve the smell everytime you walk in the door with a real tree...I suggested getting around it by buying a pine plug-in air-freshener!!! :wacko: Also if we get a fake one we can get it sooner as it won't molt...YIPPEE!!! 

PS Have a VERY upset hubby as Man Utd have just lost to Crystal Palace...don't think I'll tease him just yet as he looks very :cry::cry:

xxx


----------



## citymouse

Crowned, if you get the cable tubes, you could try brushing them with that vile-tasting stuff you use to stop kids from sucking their thumbs or biting their nails! 

Mitch, hope all is, erm, "going" well for you! 

I've gotten a few things accomplished, but I still have four or five places to go. I don't want to! The worst thing is, it's basically a repeat of the circle I drove earlier, I just didn't have everything together that I needed for the second half of my errands. 

On the plus side, I went to the chiropractor for the first time in ages and got my back and neck cracked. Ahhh! And I have a massage Friday, hurray!


----------



## loolindley

Emera - Fab bump!!!!

Mitch? Dare I ask how things are moving? :xmas13:

Hats off to you laddies still wearing 5" heels!!!! I am impressed!!! Unfortunately in my job for the past 8 years I have had to wear heavy duty steel toe cap boots, so I find heels hard to wear anyway, let alone thinking about teetering around on 5" worth of heel! I applaud you!

MsCrow :hug: Thinking of you lots, and if there is anything we can do, even just be a pair of ears, you know where we are. xx

FT, I've been watching masterchef too. I love it! It does make me feel hungry though. That seafood pasta from the other day made me salivate!

OH is fast asleep on the small sofa with both dogs cwtched up to him. Gorgeous! Whilst I (the hippo) am stretched out on the big sofa all to myself!!! Lush!

Right, I'm going to log off now, and go to bed as I have a new book to read :paper:


----------



## firsttimer1

*EMERA *- I wudnt have known they were diff bumps if u hadnt of said lol! great bump tho ;)

*nicnak* - invest in a great fake one. My ma and pa gave us theirs and EVERYONE comments on it. cheaper than always getting a real one. (although we do get a smaller real one for our conservatory cos im christmas greedy!) Ps. i feel for ur hubby; my team (spurs) lost tonight too! :cry:

*rashy mouse *- yay for a massage - that sounds lush!!! xx


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> *EMERA *- I wudnt have known they were diff bumps if u hadnt of said lol! great bump tho ;)
> x

True, the shape is identical when i look at it like that. Its the bum that looks like its holding a secret twin this time though, fatty fat bum!!!! :rofl:

Guess it also shows its nonsense that you look different for a boy or girl seeing as one of those bumps is :blue: and the other :pink:


----------



## firsttimer1

haha thats true - hadnt thought of that. I think bump shape is more to do with your own height etc anyway :)

can anyone from uk remind me... do we do the glucose-screening test here? ive forgotton...

Not been mentioned to me by doc or Mwife? :shrug:


----------



## waula

lovely bumps pics ladies - i am a little bit obsessed with bump shots and may have to wake dh up to do one from this week... will be back in a minute... xx


----------



## waula

uh oh, dh was a tad grumpy...right here goes...first one is 24 weeks and second one is today... i'm feeling pretty massive to be honest and getting a littel uncomfy - there seems to be a lot of pressure up near my ribs, not sure where another 15 weeks of growth is going to fit...

and yes, my DH is full of the lovely pregnancy comments - he sent a text to one of our mutual friends the other day to say he was busy sunday night spending the night with the "fat one"...hmmm..thankfully hormones were in control that day and he survived the beating :haha:

any more bumpies out there??? 

and mitch - good luck...

xxx
 



Attached Files:







24+1 (2).JPG
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2









25+2.JPG
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









photo (3).JPG
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emera35

Waula, looking at your shape you are just going to keep going outwards :) Perfect bump! :dance:

I go out and across, and then my bum gets jealous and expands so i look like a Weeble! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - i have SO much bump envy right now :( - brill bump!!! LOL x will post my 25 week bump tomo morn when got camera :)

night all :sleep: xxx


----------



## waula

thanks emera - if what you say is true do you think i should start bathing in bio-oil??!!!!! there's some serious stretching going on this week - and getting odd sensations under my ribs - not so keen on them being used as a trampoline!!!
xxx


----------



## waula

aww ft - thanks - loving the bump but less loving the stretching pains i've had this week...anyone else with rib/upper back/side pain? mine's all on the rhs and nothing apart from yoga sorts it out...hmmmm maybe smaller bumps are better...xx


----------



## emera35

to be honest, the tendancy to develop stretch marks is genetic, you are either prone to them or not :shrug: Nothing works perfectly to help stretchies, but bio-oil smells lovely and makes your skin feel nice, so hey why not. Plus having the skin well moisturised can help to make it all feel more comfortable. Olive oil or cocoa butter is cheaper and works just as well. I use bio-oil after a bath as it smells so lovely, and i put cocoa butter on every night as its heavier feeling so i figure it spends the night soaking in. If it does or not...who knows! I do know that moisturising well after the birth helps to improve the appearance of the stretch marks though :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Oh i have pains on both sides currently, so same here, i also agree my ante-natal stretch regime sorts it out (similar to yoga i guess).

I swear bumpy thinks my hip bones are too close together, feels like she's trying to push them apart, ouchie! at least she hasn't started on my ribs yet!


----------



## emera35

Also, might try crawling on all fours for 10-15 mins at a time and swaying a bit like that. It helps encourage baby to be sitting in the right direction (head down and facing towards your back) best position for them to be prior to birth, and one of the most comfortable for mummy too, even if they are still sitting breech at this point, facing towards your spine is less discomfort on the ribs :)


----------



## waula

right here goes...on all fours and swaying...hope DH stays asleep!!!!! thanks for the tips emera - getting a pregnancy ball delivered tomorrow - find being draped over the is amazingly comfy and i might have gone and purchased a dream genii pillow - fingers crossed it helps as i'm a much nicer human when not tired and achey...hmmm maybe this pregnancy malarkey is just very good mummy training!!

night night!!!


----------



## emera35

Hah it is training! :haha: I have a dream genii pillow and a pregnancy ball too, they will be my best friends again before long. Nothing beats rolling your hips sitting on the ball to sort out the Braxton Hicks, and also early labour aches. :thumbup: Dream Genii pillow is just.... :hugs:

Night! x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies, been keeping up with u all but not posting! Some lovely bumps happening! I had my first stranger ask how far I was the other day! I was about to act like I wasn't pregnant just to see what she said but I didn't ha ha. I can't post my 24 week bump pic as I ran out of Internet credit and can only use my iPhone which I'm not sure how to upload pics off phones.. 

I'm 25 weeks today yay! Which I believe means I have new fruited! Finally!! Can't believe we will be meeting our little man in 15 weeks! Can't wait! Is it to early to be getting uncomfortable? After I've eaten sometimes I get so uncomfortable, normally ok if I get up and walk around but I keep telling myself to stop being silly as im only 25weeks so shouldn't be like that yet.. But I guess 25 weeks is pretty far ha ha! 

So the other morning I woke up and just had to write out a draft for our announcement text message when the baby is born! So silly but I couldn't sleep till I had done it! Anyway off to help my mum with her Christmas shopping! Have a great day :)


----------



## newfielady

Just wanted to say good night to you lovely ladies. 

P.S
Turned my Christmas lights on tonight. Can you believe it. Only 14 days until I find out if the baby's :pink: or :blue: and only 25 days until Christmas Day :shock:. I posted the last two gifts to me niece and nephew today so that's it, all the gifts are taken care of. :D.I don't think that's too bad, Dec 1st and all gifts are wrapped and sent out. :D


----------



## citymouse

Hey, laddies! 

Great bump, waula! Are you :pink: or :blue: (or dastardly :yellow: )?

The dog is dying of hunger but it's SO windy outside, I don't want to walk him! We'll get grit in our eyes and potentially hit with flying sticks. Boo!


----------



## waula

hi city - i'm a secret blue bump...lots of people are guessing blue from the bump being all out front...similarly windy and grim here today too - dogs will have to suffice with a car outing with me to work - one of them is recovering from an op so shouldn't want a walk anyway!!!
happy thursday everybody!! and enjoy your 1st advent calendars!!!! xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Morning laddies!!

Christ, you two were chatty last night! Great bump Waula. Mine appears to be taking Emera's advise, and just growing out all all directions, including my arse!! :xmas13:

I can't remember who was asking about aches and pains, but over the past few days my back is hurting like crazy. That combined with the pain from my legs at night it's just making me want to cry. On top of that, my £40 Mummy E pillow is a waste of money, and I'm sure it just causes more pain that not. I'm determind to use it though, as I hate to waste money!!!!!

anyway, thats enough moaning for one morning!!! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Ha!!!!! It's my V day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Waula, you're looking gorgeous :)

Wouldluv, congrats on newfruiting. Me too, for some reason I feel more 'secure' being 25 weeks but I can't explain that one. 

Happy V day loo!!!!!!

Your pillow, are you sleeping with it wedged between your knees to help keep them apart? I'd agree with Emera about the dreamgenii as I suspect a slight predisposition to SPD has been ameliorated since September sleeping with it between by thighs, knees and ankles. Your hips not being aligned with your knees might be the source of the pain.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all!!!

Some fantastic bumps.....waula you look amazing, such a neat bump. Hows keeping with gender secret going? I too am keeping the secret....and am finding it easier and easier. Initially it was difficult to lie when people asked if we knew what we were having.....now it just rolls off the tongue. Makes me a giggle a little when they say they think its a boy when I know otherwise :thumbup:. This weekend we are off to my parents which will be a challenge as I know they really want a girl but I think they are convinced its a boy too:wacko:.....would love to tell them to give them a little early Christmas pressie and they dont know any of our friends etc and live quite far away so I know it will go no further. MUST BE STRONG :haha:

Emera - Another great bump....I cant believe how big we are all getting....fab isnt it

MsCrow - I agree with you - I feel much more comfortable with 25 weeks, an update in pregnancy book makes me feel that it is just getting more and more viable....% is shooting up :haha:

Well 'BUNGE WATCH' for me is still ongoing. Very disppointing action with prune juice so have had a second helping this morning. Luckily dont have to travel to my appt for another 2 hours :haha:. I am wondering whether I am imagining there is anything up there - I am not in pain or anything - maybe baby is 'eating' more and I am producing minimal amounts :haha:

Anyway - enough of my bodily functions now....I am sure everything will work itself out


----------



## MsCrow

My goodness Mitch, you have an iron constitution. I've thrown all sorts of stuff at my body but it's never withstood prune juice.


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> My goodness Mitch, you have an iron constitution. I've thrown all sorts of stuff at my body but it's never withstood prune juice.

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:....


----------



## kymied

OW! OW! OW! I woke up with the worst leg cramp I have had in my life. For a minute of two I couldn't move my calf, it was rock solid. A half hour later it's still kinda sore.

I love the smell of a real tree when you walk in the house but I can't be bothered by the work of it. So I get a real wreath and hang it on my front door so I get a burst of pine-y smell when I open the screen door.


----------



## x-amy-x

happy v day loo! xx


----------



## kymied

OH! I had my first "stranger pregnancy advantage" this weekend. We went to a restaurant that had a 30 minute wait so the waiting area was full and this woman got up and offered me her seat! SCORE!

Emera, it seems my bump is similar to yours. My butt has gotten bigger too! I guess it's for balance? HA!

Mitch - Maybe you could put a card that says "It's girl!" in the bottom of a big box and wrap it up for your parents. Or a little pink outfit that says something like "Grandma's Princess"!

Ok off to work now, Have a great day!


----------



## emera35

kymied said:


> Emera, it seems my bump is similar to yours. My butt has gotten bigger too! I

Thats my theory too! :haha:

Loo - To be fair i'm not advising my bump to form a full donut round my bod to encompass my backside, its just doing it of its own accord, and actually under some protest from me i'd point out!!! Maybe thats why i'm craving donuts all the time, i'm turning into one!!! :haha:

MsCrow - I feel very much the same every week that passes i feel more secure. Whilst V day is officially 24 weeks, the chances of survival increase dramatically by 26 weeks (cant remember the exact statistic now, but it was some suprisingly high % that was very comforting) and continue to go up in quite large margins each week you go after that :thumbup: Its very reassuring :)

Mitch - I do feel pretty big by now :shock: I remember wondering last time where it was all going to go over the next few months. Looked again at my 35 week bump pic (the day before i gave birth) last night, and i think i saw where it was. The MASSIVE bump!! :haha: Oh, by the way, as far as bunge goes, maybe try going to Holland and Barratt or somewhere like that and see if you can find Ortisan fruit cubes. They have a "ask doc if you are pregnant" warning, but they are just concentrated fruits, so i really can't see any danger. Anyway, they have worked for me in the past really well, if occassionally a bit dramatically. But if 2 doses of prune juice have bounced off, i expect you might be ok with them :thumbup:


Ahh having a nice day off with Roh and OH, we are all being very lazy and are still in pajamas and spent most the morning having a picnic in bed watching cartoons :cloud9:


----------



## wondertwins

*Morning lovelies! *:flower:

*Emera and Waula*- Your bumps both look great!!! Waula, if I hold my shirt up, the forward projection of my bump looks very similar to yours. However, yours is so lovely and smooth! Mine is covered in mean stretch marks. :growlmad: 

*Emera*- Thanks for the skin tips. I've obviously lost the stretch mark war, but I hadn't thought about the fact that my skin will feel better if it's well-lubed. :thumbup:

*Mitch*- I don't even know what to say. :shrug: But the idea of your baby consuming your food is too much!!!! :haha: 

*Kymied*- I'm going to do buy a real pine wreath too. It's the perfect compromise!

*Happy V Day Loo!* :happydance: 

I know 24 weeks is V Day, but yesterday I was reminded of one of my good friends. His son was born at 23+2. It was a long and tough road, but he's now a happy and healthy 5 year old. Check out this picture of him at 3 days old! https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/147171731/ (He's wearing their wedding rings on his wrist!!!)

AFM..... I had an extensive dream about Citymouse last night. When she joins us this morning, I'll share the details.


----------



## newfielady

Wt's- C'mouse was on here a little bit ago. Don't know where she took off too, can't remember which or us are still actually working :rofl: That picture of that dear little boy make me tear up. You say he's perfectly healthy now? That's amazing.
Aches and pains, oh yeah, I'm on that train. Everytime I move someone asks "what wrong" just because I make so many sounds. :dohh: My back is killing me. I think it's where I have _no_ weight on and my bump is kinda dragging me out in the front. I'm all baby :winkwink: Have a great morning. :D


----------



## lozza1uk

WT - Wow, that photo is amazing. I can't believe they're wedding rings! Modern medicine really is fantastic.

Speaking of wedding rings, has anyone taken theirs off yet? I'm a bit paranoid about suddenly swelling up and rings getting stuck on! But I also don't really want to wear them round my neck in case a chain snaps.

Happy V Day Loo!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

that picture is amazing! especially to think that is what my baby looks like now!! such tiny little arms...


----------



## wondertwins

Lozza- I haven't taken my ring off yet because it still feels really loose. With the changing season, my fingers seem to have shrunk. (Of course, they're the only part of my body to have shrunk!)

Newfie- I'm on the aches and pains train too! I don't even realize it when I make those little grunting noises or moans. :blush: But I hate complaining about it since this pregnancy has been very good all things considered. So when people ask me what's wrong, I simply respond "Oh nothing. I'm just pregnant."


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Waula - I feel like my baby is all up high and in the way of my ribs and lungs. It's especially bad if I eat a big meal, then I get really uncomfy and feel like its harder to breath lol.

Kymied - I had that leg cramp in my calf last week, omg it was so painful I was almost in tears. It felt better the next day but the following two days it hurt again. Felt like a pulled muscle for a few days. I hope it gets better for you soon - I found stretching out the muscle helped to loosen it.

Lozza - wedding rings - I haven't taken mine off yet but am conscious to remove them if I feel the slightest swelling. I also am worried of them getting stuck, but today they are nice and loose so I'm just keeping an eye on them.

So this morning I was cleaning off the dining room table (DH likes to leave junk on it) and I accidently came across a receipt that I wasn't supposed to see. DH did his x-mas shopping on Tuesday and left the receipt on the table! I always look at loose receipts around the house to make sure I don't throw away an important one and I noticed that DH has bought me one of those wedge pergnancy pillows! lol... I quickly pretended not to see it but am happy he got me one, I've been needing it but am too cheap to spend the $50 to get one haha.


----------



## newfielady

> that picture is amazing! especially to think that is what my baby looks like now!! such tiny little arms...

Mrs C- I didn't even think of that. That's amazing. So tiny.



> So when people ask me what's wrong, I simply respond "Oh nothing. I'm just pregnant."

WT's- That's how I respond too. lol I had it rough in the beginning so I try not to complain too much about the small things.

I haven't taken my rings off but I check them everyday to see if they still slide easy. I've never had them off so it feel's weird to take them off. :wacko: That's nice of your DH to buy you a pregnancy pillow. My hubby wouldn't even know where to start looking for one of those. (Not that he would think to buy one, even with me complaining every day I want one :rofl:)


----------



## firsttimer1

*WT* - that picture made me cry; he is soooo tiny and sooooo amazing :flower:

*Mitch* - Your still bunged? Oh no.....mmmmmm. more prune juice? LOL. or beans??? :rofl:

Happy V day to *V day ladies*; and happy eggplant week to those who are 25 weeks today :)

so i had my doctors appt today for 25 weeks and everything was perfect. Urine etc fine. Babys HB is 143 (which i thought odd as midwife sd it was 130 at 16 weeks? but that did sound too low as my doppler is always low 140s??) AND my fundal length thingy is 28 cm. Isnt that high for 25 weeks???? she said it was fine - but mitch wasnt yours 23???


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh, and here is my own tree porn! Living room and conservatory :) Including my new sparkly blue reindeer :)

shame the house is such a mess again though :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - mine was 24 yesterday, midwife said 2cm either side of your no of weeks is fine. However, i saw on here someone was told 4cm either side is normal. 
To be honest, the way they measure looked so vague that they could easily be a cm or 2 out! she vaguely felt for the top of my uterus and pubic bone, but i'm sure top of my uterus moves depending where the baby is. Long winded way of saying i wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT - love the x-mas tree porn lol. Are they both real trees?


----------



## mitchnorm

My measurement was 23cm but thats when I was 24 weeks so a little earlier. I read somewhere that the measurement should be approx the number of weeks you are pregnant plus or minus 2cm??!! Or maybe I made that up....your midwife said yours is good FT so thats fab!! 

Yep still bunged up.....fed up now cos I am still hungry and packing more food on top ha ha. 

Joanna - lovely thought from your hubby
FT - great trees....mine go up with Sunday when I am back from parents  cant wait

I left the house without having my first choc out of advent calendar and I am staying away tonight :-(


----------



## wondertwins

Great Christmas tree porn, FT. I especially love the little tree with the turquoise ornaments!!!! Hopefully I'll get my teeny tiny baby tree up next Monday. (We move on Sunday). If I zoom the picture in really close, perhaps it won't seem so pathetic. 

As for fundal measurements... my doctor doesn't do them for me. I get ultrasound measurements at almost every appointment, so it seems silly to use a tape measure. However, the moms in the twins forum say twin bellies typically measure 6-7 weeks ahead of singletons. :xmas1:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for info lozza xxx

joanna - the living room one is fake; but it used to be my mum and dads and its fab. You put each individual branch in LOL. the conservatory one is real and im blinking allergic to it! so wont be touching it again now its decorated :rofl: smells lush tho :)

WT - woah 6-7 ahead? LOL twins change everything dont they?!

mitch - :hugs:

so ladies. i just sneezed twice. and i peezed twice. Oh mercy.


----------



## tiggerz

Ha Mitch I knew I'd find out what you're waiting for if I read here - poor you :-( 

Firsttimer - your tree looks fab!! I need to clear out my daughters toys then I can do mine


----------



## crowned

I have to put each branch into my tree too... such a pain, but oh well. 

My midwife said plus or minus 2 centimeters too, but she wasn't too particular about starting exactly where my pubic bone was.... seemed like a pretty loose measurement to me. 

Got an appointment with an obstetrician today because I have a heart condition that could complicate labor and/or a possible epidural (if I need it for a C-section. Don't plan on one for vaginal birth). Cross your fingers they say it won't affect anything and all will be well!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Yup just read that its 3cm either side - so im just ok. But even if i was slightly out im not sure its that accurate..... 

crowned - everything is crossed for you :hugs:

tiggerz - nice to see you here! I cant handle being in 2nd tri TOO much... its sooooooooo catty in there! Miaw! LOL


----------



## em2656

Hi ladies

Some fab bump pics, really should do mine soon, been ages since the last.

It's my V-day!!!!!! Whoop!

Hope you'rs all doing well

Emma xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT - Thought the smaller one looked real, love the tourquise ornaments :) I grew up having real x-mas trees and love the look of them! I have a fake one now, I just find it more convenient because I can have it up longer, it stays looking nice and doesn't poop needles all over the house... plus, i'm sure the cats will try to climb a real one haha.


----------



## firsttimer1

Its lovely sitting with the tree lights on :)

Got my first Zumba class in about 3 weeks tonight - hope i can get thru it. I get out of breath now just walking down the road!!!!


----------



## pristock230

loo - congrats on your V Day! 

kymied - it happened to me when I was pregnant with my daughter a lot - wakes you out of a dead sleep and VERY PAINFUL! your calf will probably be sore for a few days. I have only had 1 so far this pregnancy!

em - Congrats on your V Day

First time - cute tree's, my daughter keeps asking me when we are going to get ours but that involves her father to organize! lol so I'm sure it will be a while! lol

My appointment went well yesterday, nothing exciting to report! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## firsttimer1

ive been getting cramp on and off but luckily i always catch it and stop it before it starts if that makes sense. Not had it wake me up from :sleep: mind. x

ive just caught up on Masterchef and am now watching Britains best chef..... OMG im so hungry. But whats new!

Havent heard from Looley, danielle or redsox in a while now... hope they are all okay! x


----------



## LaRockera

firsttimer1 said:


> so i had my doctors appt today for 25 weeks and everything was perfect. Urine etc fine. Babys HB is 143 (which i thought odd as midwife sd it was 130 at 16 weeks? but that did sound too low as my doppler is always low 140s??) AND my fundal length thingy is 28 cm. Isnt that high for 25 weeks???? she said it was fine - but mitch wasnt yours 23???

It all sounds perfect, firsttimer!

Healthy heartbeats fluctuate as per the baby's activity etc. Mine has been from 129BPM to 165BPM so far, it's absolutely normal, and indicative of a healthy baby! :thumbup:

And your uterus sounds fab as well. Means bubba is growing well. 

My midwife's coming over tomorrow. Fx, I'll have equally good results. :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

UK guys, Boots online have the maxi-cosi cabriofix car seat reduced to £100 online only, fits loads of prams. Plus you'd get 10 points per £ advantage card if you've signed up to baby club!


----------



## citymouse

Good morning, laddies!

Wt, I must hear this dream! And OMG, that picture is incredible. To think that's what our babies look like right now... sweet little babies... 

Ft, lovely trees! Mine is fake but it's not the fancy fake kind. In fact, we hardly even take it apart after Christmas. We have this giant "body bag" type of thing and we just chuck the whole tree inside it. I'm all for easy and low-maintenance! Even if the tree leans a little to one side, LOL.

Crowned, fingers crossed for you!

Well, we had a crazy wind storm come through last night. I was trying to sleep, but the massive gusts kept waking me up, and then I'd look out the window and see the big trees outside swaying toward the roof. So at 12:30 I got up and took the dog down to the guest room (DH is out of town). It's downstairs and there are no windows on the side of the house that gets the gusts, and it was heavenly! I forgot how much I love that mattress... it was ours before we got our king bed. I slept like a baby. And the dog got to sleep on the bed with me, so he was very happy. 

We slept until 8:30, which doesn't quite fit with my plan of getting up earlier and earlier to acclimate to the time change on my trip. Oh well! DH has been in Poland all week and is still off schedule. I told him not to bother trying now, we can both start on the same footing in Paris!

Anyway, now that I know that bed is SO comfy, I feel like I'm going to be hearing its siren song all the time...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Citymouse - wow that windstorm sounds pretty scary. Glad everything was fine. Did you notice lots of damage in the neighbourhood with trees down or anything?

FT - I know what you mean about feeling out of breath easily. Just running up the stairs to our master bathroom makes me out of breath haha. I'd use the downstairs bathroom except I would have to hop over the baby gate and get 'attacked' by a doggy that wants attention, so it's faster to run upstairs haha.


----------



## wondertwins

C'Mouse- this was my dream: 

I traveled to California while 7 months pregnant after getting permission from my doctor. While there, you and I decided to meet up, so I went to your house. (Incidentally, you have a gorgeous dream home with an open floor plan and massive floor to ceiling windows all along the back of the house to show off the spectacular view of the mountains in the distance.) Anyway, we were drinking tea, looking at the view and chatting when I suddenly went into labor. I was freaked and kept saying, "this is impossible. My doctor said it was okay to travel." You kept telling me that everything would be okay because your friend is a doula and she'd be right over to deliver the babies. But the thing is, she wasn't a real doula. She was a tv star who played a doula. But no matter how much I freaked out and told you it was too early, you kept assuring me that it would be okay. My husband was nowhere to be found and it was just the two of us waiting at your house for your friend the acting doula. You were very calm. I was not. The end.

It doesn't sound like much action when I type it out, but in my dream world, it was very long and involved. There was lots of freaking out and waiting.


----------



## wondertwins

Here's a great hormone test for all of you. Watch this video and try not to cry. It's impossible. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxbRdxbBROI 

Perhaps this commercial has been out for ages, but I just saw it and started immediately bawling to the point that I was doing that snorting thing as snot prevented me from breathing properly. Yay hormones.


----------



## firsttimer1

WT- im going to watch it AFTER zumba... seen as im a cryer anyway even when not preggers! :rofl:

PS. i wonder if my uterus is long because baby is standing on his/her long legs :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Good idea, FT. Zumba would definitely be more complicated with snot running down your face. 

Just imagine what your life would be like if your LO turned transverse and stuck his long legs out your sides. :haha:


----------



## Lotus Flower

Not sure if i posted here or not but I'm on team blue!! :blue:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

my poor pups (yellow lab 2 years old) had a biopsy today for a suspicious lump on his chest. We get the results next week so fingers crossed for something minor.

He has been crying since he got home and its heart wrenching. 

Great trees FT.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

WT - will watch the videa later, i'm at work and don't want to be crying here haha. I always tear up at most baby commercials... I love the one where the babies are laughing (i think it's for children's tylenol).

Also has anyone else seen the commercial for the pampers diper that is decorated like jeans? It's so cute and has a really funny song. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdfAskrAJJM


----------



## citymouse

Aw, cupcake, your poor pup! On a practical note, do you have him on weewee pads or something absorbant? Sometimes when they're distressed they can pee their little pants, so to speak. 

Welcome, lotus! We're talkers so feel free to jump in and out!

Wt, your dream... lol! I pm'd you. I assure you I would NOT be the calm one in that situation. And LOL at the image of FT's baby sideways. 

All right, best go get dressed... trainer's coming and I'm not wearing a bra. What a great surprise that would be for her! :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

Welcome Lotus - when are u due so i can add you to list? xxx

Cupcake - :hugs:

Joanna - :rofl:


----------



## Lotus Flower

I'm due March 8th :) X


----------



## emera35

Evening ladies! :hi:

Just a quicky on fundal height. It really doesn't matter what you measure, as long as there is a steady increase in the height :thumbup: Any lack of growth or massive spurt could indicate growth issues with the baby. That said, its only ever used as a guideline, because as you pointed out, some people are really careful to be accurate, and some just start vaguely around the pelvic bone area and stop roughly at the top of the uterus. Soo, if you have wildly varying measurements when two different people have measured you, its likely them, and not the baby! If the same MW / Doctor measures you each time then its reasonably accurate as far as the growth curve goes ;)

Oh and FT love the tree, the big one is fab, but a question, can you actually still get up the stairs?! :haha:

Just been having a good sob at the amazing picture of the little boy born at 23 weeks. Just wonderful to know he's thriving now, what a little miracle! :cry: Was still in snottsville after that so didn't even dare to look at the hormone test, i know exactly how hormonal i am!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

welcome Lotus!

btw has anyone tried the sainsburys mince pie ice cream??? its absolutely delicious!!! so so good!


----------



## newfielady

> my poor pups (yellow lab 2 years old) had a biopsy today for a suspicious lump on his chest. We get the results next week so fingers crossed for something minor.

Awww, MRsC. I feel for you. I got a 2 years old Chocolate lab. We'll be thinking of your puppers. :hugs:

Well ladies, I won the prize again in Healthy Baby Club. :happydance: Only 2 things I've ever won. lol. There is clothes that needs to be folded and dished that need to be washed but I feel like poop so I'm gonna curl up by the tree and read from my kindle. I was to the hospital and it's a water infection. Not sure if it's the same one that wasn't quite gone or a new one but either way, I got more pills. :sick:


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- hope you get better soon! :hugs:

lovely tree ft :thumbup:

im feeling huge and out of breath so quick. it feels like when i was pregnant with my biggest baby. wonder if thats a sign that mason is gonna be a big boy???

here is my 24+4 taken today...


----------



## citymouse

Feel better, Newfie!

Blessed, good to see you! How've you been? Cute bump!


----------



## crowned

Jeans pampers commercial is funny and adorable, and the hormone one made me cry. So sweet!!

AFM, my 'consultation' turned into a lot more. Now I'm going to regularly be seeing BOTH a midwife and an obstetrician, need an EKG, an appointment with a cardiologist, blood tests, an appointment with an anaesthesiologist, and who knows what else. ugh. Not very happy with this, as I don't get any say as to when the appointments happen and they almost always conflict with work!!

Oh well - as long as I get a healthy baby at the end, right? :)


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- thanks hun. im feeling very big. ive been good. i home school my kids so im busy during the day but try to get a break to get on here. trying to stay caught up with this thread but sometimes its impossible lol! how are you and mouselet doing?

have a dr appt on monday. i couldnt remember when they do the diabetes test here in the US, hope its not now. im not prepared to drink that nasty crap and sit around for an hour. anyone know when they do it??


----------



## blessedmomma

thats right, keep your eye on the prize crowned!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks newfie.

i feel really bad and helpless. My dog is crying so much and is pacing the room. he looks so sad and in pain but i dont know what to do. Ive tried calling the vet but i cant get her to answer. i have given him 1 paracetamol (vet says ok), taken him for a short walk, let him out in the garden, given him some biscuits (which he very reluctantly ate) gave him some water (again he reluctantly took it)

i just dont know what to do. anyone got any ideas????? the pitiful crying is so sad.


----------



## lozza1uk

:hi:Hi Blessed and Welcome Lotus!

So I passed the hormone test and didn't cry! That second advert for huggies is cute, they'd never show anything like that over here.

Great tree FT!:xmas12:

I've also found some lovely mulled wine - the Belvoir Mulled Winter Punch. It's really nice! Apparently it's about £4 a bottle but is on offer somewhere buy one get one free.:xmas14:

Back's really aching now at the end of most days. It's just going to get worse isn't it?!


----------



## lozza1uk

Aw cupcake, how horrible. Unfortunately i've no words of wisdom, but you could hope Waula comes on tonight as she's a vet? I know she specialises in cows, but hopefully still knows enough about dogs to help?!


----------



## pristock230

blessedmomma said:


> mouse- thanks hun. im feeling very big. ive been good. i home school my kids so im busy during the day but try to get a break to get on here. trying to stay caught up with this thread but sometimes its impossible lol! how are you and mouselet doing?
> 
> have a dr appt on monday. i couldnt remember when they do the diabetes test here in the US, hope its not now. im not prepared to drink that nasty crap and sit around for an hour. anyone know when they do it??

Blessed - my midwife does it at 28 weeks, I read that most docs in the US do it between 24-28 weeks so you could be safe until next time!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Waula! Poor puppy! They didn't give you any pain meds?


----------



## firsttimer1

Crowned - at least your be looking after :hugs:

Lotus flower - you were actually on 1st page so ive added youve got a :blue: bump :)

cupcake - feel so bad for you hun :hugs: sending lots of love :hugs:

UK ladies - anyone know if we do the glucose test over here? or is it only done if sugar is in urine? :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, Belvoir stuff is gorgeous. I used to always stock up at the good food show, but didn't go this year :sad:

MrsCupcake, I feel so sorry for you. I bet you feel helpless? I don't know if he will settle, but if he will, how about some good old fashioned cuddles? Sit on the floor with him, and try to soothe him? Poor thing :hugs:

Blessed, great bump! I doesn't look that big, but you are the expert!!! It looks pretty perfect to me!

I've decided I want to be 26 weeks now. I am so OVER 24 weeks already :xmas13: There just seems something quite reassuring about 26 weeks!

Ooh, forgot to say, I have a viewing on the house next Wednesday. Going to crack the whip on Tuesday night and get this place gleaming!


----------



## loolindley

FT, think they will only test you if they have a reason to, such as something showing up in your pee, or previous history/ family history. x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good news the vet is coming out to the house, she is worried about him and is going to give him some pain killers and something to make him sleep...

will report back later


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i couldnt agree more. Even on my V day although i was super happy; i still had the goal of 26 weeks in my head. The viability shoots up then and i guess its theexcitement of entry to third tri as well. 

*roll on week 26!!! *


----------



## loolindley

So glad you have a good vet honey. I'm sure they will make him comfortable. xxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - they dont do the glucose test here as standard only if your pee indicates high sugar levels or they have some other reason to expect diabetes


----------



## waula

mrs cupcake - sorry to hear your pup is upset - i think the best thing is to get some pain relief meds in and get him to rest - glad your vet is on the way...

if its any comfort my dog is also in the wars - he had a lump removed last friday and has got hideous bandage sores and was seriously distressed today (i may have cried a little bit!) but thankfully my DH came to the rescue (he's also a vet) and got him stitched back up and on some strong pain meds and he's snoring right now and much happier...and the lump has come back as benign so fingers crossed for your pup xxxx


----------



## loolindley

I'm off to bed now, but Mrs cupcake, my thoughts are with you and your pooch tonight. I hope that he has a settled night and the vet gives him something lovely. xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Cupcake - i hope your pup is ok, its great you have such a wonderful vet. Hopefully she can get the pup settled and relaxed for a bit.

Waula - glad your pup is ok too.


----------



## citymouse

Glad your pup will be looked after tonight! It's so hard to see them suffer. :hugs:

Okay, laddies, I finally have bump pictures for you. It's hard to compare because I'm wearing such different clothes and standing different distances from the mirror. 

As you can see, it's a slight b-bump. Oh well! It looks rounder in flowier shirts.

https://img802.imageshack.us/img802/6461/bellies.jpg

And here's my not-so-fancy tree: 
https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/2074/photo13mse.jpg


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok my DH is such a little liar haha! When I came home this afternoon he gave me one of those turtle chocolates (yum) and said it was his last one. Apparantly he had bought some on tuesday and didn't tell me (he knows anything chocolate around here will be eaten :blush:). Anyways, he lied, just discovered his secret stash! haha. I... will... resist. This sweet tooth of mine is getting out of hand haha.


----------



## mitchnorm

Just dropping in on Blackberry so sorry about quick reply, bad spelling

Cupcake - sorry about your pup.....hope everything sorts itself out 

Citymouse - great bump.....finally a photo of the elusive mouselet 

FT and Citymouse - great trees - roll on sat

Tiggerz - was going to divert you to this thread after your FB comment. Silly thing to post but I like random, cryptic statuses ha ha

Blessed - hiya.....bump looking bigger but still very neat, you are a definate pro at pregnancy

I am cool.....constipation not sorted but have 'gone' a little....though not 'satifyingly so' if you get my drift. Bump getting bigger and tighter. 

Weekend tomorrow wooop wooop. I am staying in Southampton tonight for work...home tomorrow, out for girls Xmas meal and drinkies (singular for me), then parents visit. They havent seen me since 13 weeks pregnant....they will get a shock ha ha x x x


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, Mitch! 

Oh and I want to point out for the record that I don't usually go around with my shirt tucked into my stretch pants. :rofl: That was only for the sake of the photograph.


----------



## crowned

Yay for pic of mouselet! So cute :)

Thanks for the support about all my doctor visits and stuff. I was stressed about them because I didn't know what to do about work (reminder - I'm a nanny/childminder/babysitter whatever term you prefer). But my 'employers' have been AWFUL about showing up when they say they will, often dropping their baby off early and not picking her up for an hour or more past when they say they will, and this week they even changed my schedule last-minute - was supposed to have Wednesday off, and they told me at the end of Tuesday that they needed me to work on Wednesday. grrr.. Anyway, I decided I'm just going to tell them that my pregnancy has gotten a bit more complicated, and to just tell them what days I need off or at least off early for appointments. So glad I did that - they were cool with it and said they'd work around things and not to worry. So much less stressful now!! Yay :)


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, Crowned!

Is there a backup babysitter where you can drop the baby if you need to get to appointments? A friend or someone else they use? It might be nice to have someone (someone expensive enough to teach them a lesson!) who will take the baby at the last minute if your employers flake out on you. And maybe to have that set up and agreed on in advance.


----------



## citymouse

OMG, MIL called and I asked her about their holiday visit... right now they're planning to be here for NINE DAYS. That means nine days of MIL bickering with FIL, and everyone being whined at by SIL, and she and her hippie boyfriend talking about organic food and a bunch of crap they know nothing about, and whining about "society" when all of her bills are being paid by her establishment parents. 

:sick:

(SIL is all militant about organic foods, etc., but she's never so much as picked up a book and read about the food system. So I just roll my eyes because I've read a lot of them and I hatehatehate being preached at, especially by people coming from a place of ignorance... boooooooooo.)

NINE DAYS!


----------



## loolindley

Rashy Mouse. 9 Days? NINE DAYS???? 

Quick! Get CM two bottles! One of whiskey, the other of valium! :xmas13: You brave, brave woman. Thats a crazy length of time (she says, sending her oh off to live with her parents in january :haha:)

Great Bump by the way!

MrsCupcake, I hope your pup had a good night, and he 'slept it off' iykwim? :hugs:

Well, TFI Friday! I have done a full 5 day week this week, no excuses, so am feeling pretty tired for it. I'll say it again, you girls who do it every week are heroes!!! Thank god I have my 25 wk appointment next week, so it's only going to be 4 days! :haha:

Been thinking about MsCrow. I hope your week didn't get any worse, and that you have a nice weekend with your dh.x 

Have a lovely day everyone! xxxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse you've been saying you don't have a bump... Newsflash... That's a proper bump! Looks very similar to others on here!!!

Cupcake - hope pup's ok. 
Crowned, glad youve got work sorted out.
Mitch - hope you're not coming down with a cold, I feel like I might be. Still got a real chesty cough and woke up with a headache again despite drinking 5 pints of water yesterday plus tea! 

So glad it's the weekend, last one that I've got no plans for before xmas! Going to enjoy chilling out.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning everyone,

pup update. Vet gave him an injection which included some morphine and sleeping stuff. 

it didnt work. he cried all night and we kept gettign up to let him out. we think he might have a 'gut' blockage. who knows. i am exhausted. i have phoned work and am taking today off as annual leave. im no good to anyone in my state.

god knows how i'll cope with a baby. im so so tired.

and to top it off i accidently smashed a new gorgeous snowman/cupcake shaped glass xmas bauble. 

sorry for the depressing post.

im back off to the vets in a mo and my wonderful mum is coming over for moral support. love her.

chat later....


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula, just saw your post from last night. so glad to hear your dog is ok and its benign. we get our results hopefully on monday!

plus,citymouse you have a great bump and tree!!


----------



## Glowstar

Cupcake, hope pupster is OK :hugs:

Citymouse...boo hiss can't see your bump pic just got 2 red crosses, will look when I get home :thumbup:

Happy Friday ladies :kiss:


----------



## MsCrow

CityMouse, your bump is impressive and you look ace! What was all this about not having one?!? 

Sorry about the puppy,Cupcake, guessing he's young, curious and ate something he shouldn't?

Loo thanks for thinking of me. This week has been a stinker, compounded by MrC and I having a 4 day fall-out. Things are looking up today but I'll be happy to get today done. My midwife must have seen how shit I looked at my 25 week appointment and she knows I have a lot on my plate right now....I got a call from an additional child/community midwife to see if I need any additional help. I felt very defensive and concerned about this but I have been advised such help will be good.

I'm trying to stay positive and this baby seems to be so patient with me. It sounds odd to say that but I'm thankful for a quiet pregnancy. I went to play poker with friends last night and it kicked away as I cleaned a few people out of chips :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

*afternoon ladies! *Quiet day on here so far!

*Rashy Mouse *- beautiful bump AND beautiful tree; its lovely! :) wow 9 days with the MIL? MMMmmmm. Lol. 

*Cupcake* - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*Crow* - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AFM im feeling fine but didnt feel baby much yesterday or so far today. which is weird as the days before that i felt baby LOADS. think it may be because i was sooooo busy yesterday and have been shopping all morning today? so hoping baby will start booting me now that im relaxing on the sofa :)

Hope your all okay :) Ive got my best friends 29th bday party tonight. My mum dad and sis are going too so looking forward to it! karaoke though....... uh-oh..... not without a :wine: in me!


----------



## wondertwins

Wow.... hugs all around today! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: ((Ms.Crow)) ((Cupcake)) ((Crowned)). And hugs for you too ((FT)) for having to sing karaoke without :wine: :haha:

C'Mouse- I love your bump. And I think the shirt tucked into your leggings is a nice touch. :thumbup: When do you leave for France? Isn't that today or something???

AFM... I have a busy weekend planned with the move. I dread the thought of moving, but I'll be really happy to be settled in the new place so I can put up a few Christmas decorations and start preparing a nursery. :xmas12::xmas16: :crib:


----------



## newfielady

Mrs C -When my puppy is feeling down I always get my favorite blanket, get on the couch and let her snuggle up with mom. (She's not normally allowed on the couch). She usually falls asleep but waked up in a better mood. I hope your fur-baby feels better soon. :hugs:
Waula- Glad to hear your puppy is on the mend too. :thumbup: Some people think, "they're only dogs" but that's just not true. :growlmad: I tell Dakota she will have a baby brother or sister in March. :rofl: 
MrsC- Sometimes we can really get down. I cam home 2 nights ago and the cat had 3 bulbs knocked off the tree. I sat down and cried that _Christmas was ruined!_ That was mostly just hormones though. :haha: Hope your feeling tip-top again soon. :hugs:
C'Mouse- love your tree and your bump. Is it just the shirts or do your bump look much higher in the first pic? :shrug: I really love how you tucked in your shirt. Like my fashion-dead Aunt one said "It's just sweats, but you tuck in your shirt and put on a nice scarf and people will think you spent all day dressing up". I was like, _sure_ :rofl:
Well ladies, this is the beginning of all the Christmas parties at work. I have a nice dress shirt that makes me look _verrrry_ pregnant so I'll be wearing that. :haha: Hoping to get more tips that way. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya ladies.....its 1.30pm here and I have got home from my work trip....just thoughts I'd catch up on BnB before tackling work e-mails. Very tired today :sleep: and out tonight....might need 40 winks later :thumbup:

Crow / Cupcake / Crowned - big :hugs:...and standard :hugs: for everyone else :haha: Hope you are all good.....

Loo - I had a busy week too and I must say, its getting fairly knackering I am going to have to be more restrictive with my diary and factor in more home / office admin time between trips. 

Anyone else finding that they are trying to do things at a natural, usual pace like walking around - between appts etc and then reminding themselves to slow it down cos you get out of breath. I need to factor more time to get between appts and moving around hospitals as its only going to get worse.

Thought I had some quiet weeks running up til Christmas and could fit in a sneaky shopping afternoon but just offered to go up to Glasgow for 2 days :nope:....I was trying to skip long trips and flying...aaaah well. Plus have folks visit this weekend and bro and SIL and nephew done next weekend then only one weekend left til Christmas....still have hubbies pressies to get and I am NOT doing a weekend trip to town!!!! No way!!!!:wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Had to double post.

Ft- If I'm up singing it's more like :drunk: then :wine: 

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## firsttimer1

gosh i am sooooooooooooooooooooo sleepy today :( guess its all the christmas stuff i did yesterday and this monring... defo gonna have a quick :sleep: i think before tonights party. 

mitch - i get out of breath very easily now but have TOTALLY been trying to carry on like normal. Prob why i am so knackered today! Sorry ur diary is looking so hectic. December is nice and quiet for me now :dance:

anyone got any good ideas for mens stocking fillers? My mums id done and OHs is nearly there .... but dads is near empty :(

want to get him some nice little bits as he did so much for us this year (paid for our beautiful wedding) xx


----------



## wondertwins

newfielady said:


> Like my fashion-dead Aunt one said "It's just sweats, but you tuck in your shirt and put on a nice scarf and people will think you spent all day dressing up".

LOL! Brilliant. :haha:

Mitch- I'm definitely finding that I have to slow down. When I try to keep up to my normal pace, I end up breathing heavy and my bump gets hard. I work at a university, and when I have meetings, they are generally all on campus so I can walk. However, I keep mis-estimating how long it will take me to walk from point A to point B. So, I've been late to several meetings lately. :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Yep exactly.....if I dont allow a little more time I end up arriving at my meeting out of breath like some unfit, wheezy idiot...not a good look in a business meeting :haha:

FT - I am also doing stockings with gifts in for hubby, BIL and SIL when they come over from South Africa.... but just cheapy things though like choccie coins, puzzles, a DVD (on sale), lipgloss and jokey things. Not sure if you are looking for something more substantial like £10 ish gifts...I am probably filling a stocking with £10-15 worth of stuff.

Always get my dad a box of Liquorice Allsorts as an addition...its a tradition, he love em :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Men do love gadgets...do you know what's amused my OH and his Dad...their little remote helicopters :wacko: big kids the 2 of them :winkwink:
Also TK Maxx and Boots have some cute little gadget/puzzle kind of things for a round £10. I got OH a tyre pressure gauge thingy (from Boots) because he seemed completley mesmorised by it and kept mentioning it :rofl:

As for being knackered - DITTO :sleep::sleep: by 2.00pm everyday I have a serious case of nodding dog sitting at my desk. I have to keep getting up as I am literally falling asleep :shrug::blush:


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> Always get my dad a box of Liquorice Allsorts as an addition...its a tradition, he love em :happydance:

Me too:haha: He gets through a box in no time, although i've actually just been to Sainsburys and bought him 2 large toblerones as they're only £2 at the moment, less than half price!

I'm definitely noticing i need to slow down, need to remember we're almost 3rd tri so getting bigger and lungs are getting squashed!:dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

Some of you ladies need to take it easy! Mitch - you will need those extra weeks towards the end to rest up before baby arrives...BELIEVE me when I tell you that from the day baby is born it is NEVER about you anymore...it's a hard adjustment to make so clear those diaries early and save some time for YOU before littlemitch arrives :winkwink:
And that goes for all you hardworking ladies :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow - I am turning over a new leaf from January and for the last 7 working weeks before I finish work. Its going to be hand overs, training and tying up loose ends :thumbup:.....no excessive travelling for me!!! Plus the seatbelt is getting tight under my belly, dont like it :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

wow we're heading over to the 3rd tri already :o... i feel so behind everyone!


----------



## citymouse

Cupcake, hope your vet can figure things out! :hugs:

Mitch, the thing that takes me longest is getting up off of sofas! I'm still okay with walking, unless my lower back hurts.

Thanks for all the bump love! I went from basically nothing to the first pic at about 20 1/2 weeks. It was overnight. So, yes, I finally have a proper bump and I'm so glad! I love it! Whoever said it looks higher in the first... It really does! I'll have to try that shirt on and see. It could be the angle. But I think I'm carrying low. I can see ribs over the bump, and my waist (which has lays been very high) still exists. Not that it's doing me any good!

Ugh, nine days... I will try saying something to DH. But I think I'd better suck it up. Considering I'm not letting them come right away to see the baby.


----------



## firsttimer1

tHANKS FOR PRESSIE TIPS LADIES X

Well im leaving the house in an hour to collect DH and head down to slough for the party...... and all i wanna do is sleep :( didnt manage to squeeze a nap in and my eyes are stinging :(

are some of you still having days with lots of movement and then some days which are quieter??? x


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow, so sorry to hear about your 4 day row with your dh, but glad things seem a bit easier. Huzzah for the poker win...I like to think your baby is a good luck charm!!!

I have not long got home from work. On Monday, if you remember I came home to find Indy had emptied a bin all over the kitchen. Today I get home to find she has ripped up about £20 worth of xmas cards that I spent all last night writing. I am beyond annoyed right now. WHAT IS WRONG WITH HER??? WHY HAS SHE SUDDENLY STARTED TO BE SO EFFING NAUGHTY??????????? I want to cry :sad2:


----------



## citymouse

FT, I'm behind you but I do have quieter days and kickier days. Yesterday I only got a few thumps. 

Sorry, Loo. Is she not getting as many walks as she did pre-pregnancy? She might just have energy to spare. Plus the Christmas cards probably smelled like you and your hands, which made them yummy. 

There are other ways to tire a dog in addition to walks, if you're not up to going out. You could try spending 20-30 minutes working on training exercises with her. That wears out their little brains and leaves them zonked. 

:hugs: It's maddening when they seem to be acting out for no reason. But they usually have some sort of logic for it, even if they can't communicate that to us. 

My dog never chews anything... except every 6 months or so, he'll find something leather and try to eat it! Belts, shoes, the labels on the back of jeans. I know HE thinks there's a rhyme and reason but I can't figure it out!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and MsCrow, sorry about your row with DH. I hate those big fights. During them it feels like your relationship is wrecked forever. But things will go back to normal.

You've got a little poker player inside you! You can disguise all your tells by saying, "Oh, the baby kicked!"


----------



## loolindley

She has always been so well behaved, and taken much less training than my other cocker, but for about a month or two, she has just been getting progressivly more naughty. Having accidents in the house, turning her water bowl over for no reason, chewing the tv remote / cushions etc. They are still getting 2 walks a day, 7.30am and 3.30pm, so a nice routine. The only thing I can think has changed is that in my early pregnancy I had 7 weeks off because I wasn't well, and she has started playing up since I have gone back to work.

You're right, there will befinitely be some doggy logic to what she is doing, but I just wish I knew what! She knows she has been naughty because her head stays bowed down. I just don't understand why she keeps doing it!!! Obviously made worse by the fact that I am more tired and hormonal, but still :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - Yes, today's been a really quiet day and yesterday it moved loads. 

Citymouse - 9 days is A LOT! I've got lucky this year, 5 days with my parents and then 3 days with the inlaws. That's long enough. The biggest problem staying there more than one night is their bed is sooooooo uncomfortable, so will be even worse now!


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw Loo....your pics on FB are funny....:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Was it Indys little guilty face peeping out from the side? She knows shes done wrong....naughty girl.

Sorry I have no advice having never had dogs (though love them...too much responsibility 'she says rubbing her pregnant belly :haha:') but your theory about going back to work after a long time at home is probably spot on.

I suppose its just doggy discipline for her


----------



## loolindley

Yep, that's Indy's sorrowful face just after I told her off!

I'm just dealing with it badly at the moment because I'm so tired and hormonal. Shame I can't have a large glass (ok, bottle) of sauvignon blanc to make it all better!


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Yep, that's Indy's sorrowful face just after I told her off!
> 
> I'm just dealing with it badly at the moment because I'm so tired and hormonal. Shame I can't have a large glass (ok, bottle) of sauvignon blanc to make it all better!

Yeah a small glass never quite hits the spot does it? :nope:


----------



## lozza1uk

Just seen the photos Loo... in the doghouse has never seemed more appropriate!


----------



## citymouse

lozza1uk said:


> Citymouse - 9 days is A LOT! I've got lucky this year, 5 days with my parents and then 3 days with the inlaws. That's long enough. The biggest problem staying there more than one night is their bed is sooooooo uncomfortable, so will be even worse now!

I know! My family has never spent more than 5 days at a time with us. His mom just literally has nothing else to do. Allll the time in the world.

To be honest, lately it's SIL who drives me the most crazy. She's in her late 20s and still whines. Last time they were here for Christmas, she pouted because her mom wanted regular mashed potatoes on Christmas and we were already having sweet potatoes. For whatever reason, she did NOT want more than one kind of potato. :roll:


----------



## newfielady

I showed the pic to my DH loo, he was like "Yup, she'd be in a _whole_ lot of trouble. Sometimes the animals act up. It's aggravating because we don't know what they want. :wacko: But then again, maybe we should get used to it. Babies are like that too. It was me who commented on the higher bump by the way. I def think you should do a retake with that same shirt on so we can compare. :thumbup:
I have noticed I've slowed down. I get winded much quicker. I have to sit down when I get to work where as it was a 5 minute walk before. :wacko:
I get very active days and not so active days. Like yesterday, the baby was flipping around and kicking _all day!_ Today I'm just getting a few poked now (I just ate). 
In my DH's stocking I have everything. I got some nice watches on sale, boxers, tire pressure gauge (same thought as someone else on here lol), hats and, of course, CHOCOLATE!


----------



## newfielady

C'Mouse- I feel for you. I can't take more than a couple hours with MIL and only once or twice a week. Christmas is a big nightmare for me because we have to be there for like 5 hours in a row.:xmas1:

Forgot to mention. I showed that pic of that dear little baby that was born at 23 weeks to my husband. It really stunned him to think that's what our baby could look like right now.


----------



## MsCrow

Oh poor Loo and her calamity puppy, sound to me like it was the change in routine and she wants (any) attention. Not fun though.

Thanks for the well wishes. Citymouse, you're right, it does feel like everything is falling apart. I wonder how we can be together for so, so long and still act like children sometimes. Here's hoping we learn a bit more each time.

I never added you all to Facebook, if you want to, pm me your link.


----------



## citymouse

OMG I just had a heart attack.

A guy I work with (Person A) just told me he and his wife were expecting, which I've suspected for six weeks. Another person I work with, Person B, who is pregnant, and I have discussed it among ourselves (pregnant ladies' privilege). And recently at a conference we were lightly speculating about it with Person C, who is both of our friend. 

So this morning I emailed Person C and said, "If you hear some news from Person A, you never heard it from me."

So she calls and says, "OMG. I am SO SORRY. I already told him you told me! We talked about it!"

And I started flipping out because he had just sent me official word this morning, as well as the admonition "You're on a very short list of people." And I thought all that time he thought I had told Person C, when actually Person B and I had really only speculated and never said for sure... but I thought she had talked to him as if I were telling everyone it was definite. 

Then Person C, who was also flipping out, said, "I didn't know it was a secret! It just came up and he said it was a good thing and we were talking about Person D and..."

And that's when I realized she was talking about something completely different, a sort of sensitive work thing but something I was fine with having mentioned to her. 

NOT about the baby. Which would have been so, so much worse! The best part is, she had no idea about any potential baby news. I guess she was really drunk when we were speculating in front of her.

When am I going to learn to keep my big mouth shut? Mini heart attacks like this one certainly help me learn my lesson. 

I need a nap! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

MsMouse, that is hillarious, and shame on you for idle gossiping!! :xmas13:


----------



## waula

loo - have you tried a DAP collar/plug in thing for Indy?? They release maternal pheromone and really work at chilling out stressed dogs for when they move house or have something change in their routine...you either pop the collar on or put the plug in near their beds and its meant to really help calm them down - might be worth a try?! it would have been bad enough if they were unwritten christmas cards -but written ones....OMG!! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Waula, that sounds like a really good idea. I am so worried that another change of routine when we move is just going to make things worth, so this could be money well spent. 

The fact that the cards were already written was salt in the wound. My kitchen resembles a glittery armageddon now, which is bitter irony because I chuckled when I was writing them thinking "my friends are going to be finding glitter round their houses for the next 6 months". :sigh:


----------



## waula

hahaha poor you loo.... but i can't help laughing at your chuckling back firing!!! just had a look on amazon and dap plug in is on offer at the minute...think of it as an early christmas present for lindy!!! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Adaptil-Di...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1322850474&sr=1-1

i haven't used them myself but loads of people say they work wonders - might be useful once mini-loo arrives too...xxx


----------



## crowned

Ooof. So tired. I was going to just vacuum the carpet in the living room (after doing laundry and getting groceries) and it turned into vacuuming the whole house, mopping, and wiping baseboards. And it's my day off.:wacko: DH is always telling me to rest on my day off so I'm not so wiped the rest of the week, but I always end up doing waaayy too much (usually housework) and have a 'pregnancy hangover' the next day! I think nesting might have kicked in though... all I want to do is clean my house and make it pretty...

So sorry about your dog, *loo*! I'd be so upset if my pet ruined all my Christmas cards! It makes me cry when things get ruined that I've worked really hard on... Hope she calms down soon!!


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Waula! x


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, I've just died laughing at the vision of exploded glitter and a rueful looking puppy. 

Classic.

Sorry, I feel your pain.


----------



## waula

mitch - where did u get your party dress from you had on here the other day? can't find the page....xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Loo are your Cockers both Solid colour? You do realise that they don't mature until around 3 years old :rofl: :haha:

Sorry about your cards....mine chews tissue all the time...even one's I've blown my nose with...dirty little moo that she is! :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

LMAO at the glitterrific kitchen! You really will find it for months and months.


----------



## citymouse

And think what sparkly poos she'll have!


----------



## lozza1uk

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


citymouse said:


> And think what sparkly poos she'll have!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

Loo your pup sounds v naughty. i totally sympathise because i spent hours today writing my xmas cards and would be totally gutted if i had to start again!

pup news from me... well i ahd the day off and he went to the vet again. they think he has a tummy upset of some kind so got some anitbiotics (i think.. i never really understand and just take the pills they prescribe).

He has has been crying pitifully all day today and pacing the room. i am seriously tired and dont know what to do.

hope everyone else had a good day!


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> And think what sparkly poos she'll have!

How festive!!!!! Will make a nice change from the yoghurt pot ones she has been having since Monday!!!!

Glowstar, It's funny you should say that because yes, they are both solid colour, and Magic who turned 3 in August has just turned into the most lovley chilled out (well, for a cocker) dog after a _testing_ few years :haha: Guess I still have a while to go with Indy yet :cry:

They are both being perfect dogs now, and curled up together in one of their beds like butter wouldn't melt. Sigh. It's a good job they are so flipping beautiful!

I have had a very productive evening. There are a few local 'for sale, swap or give away' fb sites locally to me, and I have managed to get rid of some junk in return for a few quid. Marvellous!


----------



## loolindley

MrsCupcake, it sounds like the vet isn't too worried, so I think you can just give him lots of loves until he feels better.

Hopefully, whatever has upset his tummy will come out soon, and he will get back to normal. xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

BOOOOOOOOOOO

hi ladies am back needed a few days off here to try and sort things out the very ruff at the min but were trying to be civil to eachother c how we go looking like things r on the up.

so how r you all?
anyone who is having a girl intrested in some clothes am going to be putting some up on here before ebay all sizes up to 9-12 months mostly next stuff all still in brill quality 
xxxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

im so sorry danielle!:hugs:

just found out that after my appt on monday i will be going in every two weeks. so two weeks from monday i will be doing my glucose test yuck! you UK ladies are lucky to only have to do it for specific reasons. i have no real reason to do it other than pregnancy, but have had it done every time. i think its standard here. 

i guess it will seem to make things quicker going in every two weeks, but it will also be a pain on some levels. that means i have to get fully out of the pj's, hair done, and make-up on every other week BOO 

hope all you laddies and doggies are well! 

read through but had to decorate my sons cake, he is 2 on the 16th. and my 9 month old is crawling everywhere keeping me very busy.... so forgot everything i was gonna write :dohh:


----------



## crowned

Glucose test... I was told I can opt out if I want, since I don't have any risk factors, but since I had to see an OB for my heart, she said nobody's allowed to opt out (?) and I have to do it. Odd, since my midwife didn't seem to think I had to. Oh well - apparently I don't have to fast for it, just have to drink the nasty drink and hang out for an hour or so. Not sure where I go to do it though, or when.


----------



## emera35

Evening!

Hope all you doggie people's doggies are either feeling better enough to sleep a bit, start behaving themselves, or are just generally being cute and lovely :hugs:

My mum has a Springer who eats anything, and cannot stop herself from collecting all of Roh's toys. She also has a shoe fetish :haha: Good thing is, although she'll growl and fight if my mum tries to take stuff off her, when Roh marches up to her and reclaims his stuff she drops it right away :thumbup: She is adorably naughty :D Makes me sad i love cats and dogs but i'm hideously allergic to cats, (if i go for coffee out with friends who have cats i'm sneezing and wheezing within a few minutes, and that is just whats on their clothes!) and dogs, its not so bad, but after a few hours i have serious hayfever symptoms :( Just means my mum can't stay more than overnight unless she leaves the dog with someone. I have to go to my bro and SILs for Christmas day, they have 5 cats and a dog, plus my mum's dog will be there, its going to suck :wacko: I normally take antihistamines before i go there, but i think i can't take them during pregnancy, anyone know for sure?

My house is trashed after having 2 toddlers rampaging through it! Lots of glitter in my kitchen too as we were making Christmas decorations, fun, but messy. I know 2 little people who will also be producing glittery poo tomorrow! :haha: It was my last day childminding today though as my friend needs to work more so they are changing to someone who can do full time. Plus i would have had to stop before long and for a while after bumpy arrives too. I'll miss it, but also its nice to know that in a few weeks Roh will have lots of quality time with me :)

I'm cold and bump is aching, might have a bath. Night all and have a good weekend!!! :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- I'm sorry about your naughty pooch, but it's hard to beat glitter poo! It will be so festive for the holiday. 

C'Mouse- You deserve a nap after all that!!

All- I must have missed out on the FB exchange. I'd love to see pictures!!! So if you want to add me (or want me to add you), just PM me and I'll give you my real life name. :)

EDIT TO ADD- Hugs, Danielle. It's good to see you back. :hugs:


----------



## kymied

I just completely broke down and I have no idea why. It has been a long week, working late every night because one of my coworkers is in the hospital and others have days off too, it a department of 5 people we can't really afford to be missing more than one person.

So tonight I come home ready to rush in, take care of the cats and dogs and run out to a holiday party with friends. And I step into the kitchen and hear a crunch. One of the cats knocked over a small oil lamp and the entire kitchen is covered with lamp oil and glass shards, tiny glass shards. I tried to sweep up the glass but there is too much oil and I slipped, didn't fall but torqued my leg. And started bawling. I seriously couldn't stop myself for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## MsCrow

Oh Kymied, sometimes it's the 'smallest' easiest things which are the triggers. I'm sorry you've had a bummer of a week :( I hope the weekend quickly starts to look up.


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies, back from a busy night at work. We had a party of 45 :shock: Who also happened to be cheap tippers. :wacko:
Nice to read about the glittery poo though. :dohh: I've added you MrsCrow and I'm going to pm you now WT's. Headed to bed now, no parties to worry about for tomorrow so that's good.. :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Kymied! I'm sorry. Sometimes you just need to let everything out and it can be triggered by the seemingly smallest thing (although falling isn't the smallest thing!)

And Cupcake, hope your pup is better soon. Will they do an X-ray to check out the stomach?

I foolishly decided to keep the dog here with me tonight and take him to boarding first thing in the morning, before I leave for the airport. Silly, but I love sleeping in the guest bed with him. It's so cozy. His eye is all pink though and I think he must have stepped on a bee. :dohh:

I had a mini-freak-out tonight. MIL texted to ask if SIL could stay here while we're gone because she doesn't have power. Seems like a no-brainer, but the thing is she lives like 6 hours away so it would be just as easy for her to get a hotel room (which her parents offered to pay for). I know she'd just be treating our house as a place to be while she sees her friends. And I don't WANT her friends here while I'm gone! I don't want anyone here while I'm gone. I had even already told _my_ sister she couldn't stay here. 

A lot of her friends are people who work with DH and the idea of them having access to rooms where we have bank statements, etc., makes me really uncomfortable.

So I told MIL she could come but she has to leave before the cleaning ladies come Thursday, and I didn't want her to have any people over. 

This was right after my own mom called and said, very dramatically, "How are things there?" instead of just saying, "Is the wind bad where you are?" Spare me! I have no patience for dealing with any of this!


----------



## citymouse

:dance: She's not coming... the wild pregnant beast wins! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Haven't watched this but it may be of interest:

https://www.ted.com/talks/annie_murphy_paul_what_we_learn_before_we_re_born.html

(Can non-US ladies see Ted videos? At the least you should be able to read a transcript.)

Good night!


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning laddies :wave:

Hope you're all well? 

Hope the crises with your adorable doggies are abetting! :winkwink:

Been up for hours...just cannot seem to sleep at the moment even though I am knackered :dohh: but have been putting my insomnia to good use and have written my Christmas cards, and done the :laundry:, :iron:, :dishes:, :hangwashing:...PHEW!! Feel like it should be night-time already!! :sleep:

Got a busy day today - off to dad's and we're visiting a 'baby shop' to have a browse at prams and equipment - YAY!!! Then off for a pub lunch to get in the Christmassy mood!!! :xmas8::xmas8:

Hopefully (if I have the energy) we will be putting up our Christmas Tree this eve (prior to Strictly and X-Factor!)! Don't worry Firsttimer - tree porn to follow....:xmas13::xmas12::xmas13:

Enjoy yoru days lovelies xxx

PS Meant to reply and quote lots of posts but my eyes are stinging with tiredness and my memory is a non-existent memory at the moment!!! Though have thanked a few posts to show that you've all been very amusing as per usual!!! :flower:xxx


----------



## wondertwins

Wow, Nic, I am never productive during my insomnia. Very impressive!

C'mouse, good work getting your way. Pregnancy has some advantages. :) And have a great flight/trip!!!! Hopefully you can check in from Paris with fun mouselet tales.


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> Haven't watched this but it may be of interest:
> 
> https://www.ted.com/talks/annie_murphy_paul_what_we_learn_before_we_re_born.html
> 
> (Can non-US ladies see Ted videos? At the least you should be able to read a transcript.)
> 
> Good night!

Good morning ladies. It's another nice one here. :D That was a great video C'Mouse, very interesting. I think my baby may have learned this morning that mommy doesn't like it when the cat steals the bows off her Christmas presents. :xmas13:


----------



## firsttimer1

Just very quickly popping in to say :hi: and hope your all ok - dog problems aside ;)

Party last night was fun and now im off to my annual 'Oxford University Friends' christmas meal :) We are not hosting this year - but luckily its our friends who live round the corner which are. Perfect! So turkey and all the trimmings here i come. Got alco free mulled wine and normal wine too :dance:

also - i just ordered a nice 'bird in a bird in a bird' for christmas day (Guinea, Pheasant and Duck) so im feeling VERY festive :happydance:

Catch up with you lovelies tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Good afternoon Laddies!!!

Well, I'm happy to report that the first festive glittery poo has been eliminated, and is sparkling away in a bin somewhere :xmas13:

Kymied, I am so sorry to hear about your day. I think a kitchen covered in lamp oil and broken glass would be enough for me to take to my bed for the day at the moment!!! :hugs:

I have had a very productive morning. Been to a craft centre, and bought some xmas presents. Some beautiful polished agate book ends, and a mirror that has been leaded and painted to look give a 1930's feel to it. I'm not selling it by my description, but it's lovely. Also bought our niece a beautiful wooden height chart, handpainted with sparkley fairys and butterflys. So nice to have handmade things, even if I didn't hand make them myself!

On the way home we stopped at a local baby boutique to spend my voucher, and bought a gorgeous baby vest with an elephant on it. Cute, organic, and green in credentials (white in colour!!!).

So that's me done for now! It is my oh's work Christmas do tonight, and the dress I was planning to wear will remain unworn because Debenhams have not delivered my maternity tights. We don't have any shops here that would sell any, so I'll be stuck in my work trews tonight. Marvellous! I don't really want to go, but need to make the effort. I'm sure I'll feel more like it after my nap!


----------



## emera35

Mmmm, nap! Just about to take one, i've done nothing today and i'm shattered :shrug: Going to have to write a massive list and get busy after today, i've sooo much to do! :wacko: But first a nap! :sleep:

Oh and Loo, our first glittery poo from the decoration making (eating) yesterday arrived this morning aswell, soo festive! :rofl:

Sorry you won't be able to wear your dress, how annoying! Do you have any leggings you could get away with wearing underneath it instead of tights? Hope you enjoy tonight anyway! :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Good morning everyone!!

Mouse, thanks for posting that video - I found it VERY interesting! Makes you wonder what you're teaching your baby on a daily basis...

FT, is that like a turducken (chicken in duck in turkey)? 

I also have a voucher to spend on baby things, as DH got a new winter coat from a store that was offering a 20 dollar gift card to anyone who spent 100 or more on outerwear, so I might do some shopping next week to buy baby some new things :)


----------



## blessedmomma

morning ladies! hope everyone is having a great weekend. yay for sparkly christmas poo!

we have my DH's work christmas party today from 3-6. everything is free and they have a meal, rides, games, prizes, carnival food, etc. its always fun, but i have been pregnant for the last 3 years of it lol. my youngest usually takes his last nap somewhere between 3 and 6 too, so this will be interesting. we will get our free family picture with santa also, so thats always fun to stand in line with a bunch of kids who just want to run and 
play :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> mitch - where did u get your party dress from you had on here the other day? can't find the page....xxx

Hiya...sorry i cant post a link as i am on blackberry but it was from Asos, £45, if you search for maternity dresses should be able to spot. They had a few nice ones...fits lovely x


----------



## crowned

I am second generation Canadian, but all my ancestors are Dutch. DH is first generation Canadian, also descended from all Dutch ancestors. We are thinking about giving our baby a Dutch middle name, but it's sort of hard to pronounce for English-speakers. I need an opinion on this!! Is it bad to give a baby a middle name that's hard to pronounce, but extremely meaningful (if it's a girl, she'll have DH's grandmother's name, who passed away this summer)??


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey laddies...quick pitstop on here laughing at sparkly poo and naughty dogs ha ha. Up at my parents so limited access to here (through phone). 

Have a stinky cold and really just wanted to say in bed but came up anyway :-( found out that Lemsip may be ok for a cold but NOT with decongestant phenylephredrine....definately a no no. Just a heads up in case you get the sniffles. Just got paracetamol tablets. Poop!

Mscrow anod WT - think it was you asking about FB...have pm'ed you. Anyone else want to locate me I am probably easily identified throughmutual friends. Loads of pics on there. 

Xx


----------



## newfielady

Crowned- I'd so for it if I were you. If it's meaningful that's great. Plus not so many people actually ask you your middle name. If it was her first name it might be more of a concern but I still wouldn't let it bother me too much. I have to pronounce, spell and then explain how I got my name to everyone I meet. :dohh:


----------



## crowned

Thanks newfie. I don't want to ask real-life friends for advice, because I don't want them to know the name before the baby's born, so ladies, please - any and all advice you have! I need opinions!


----------



## blessedmomma

crowned- i dont think its bad at all, but just my opinion. i think it makes it all the more special. all of my kids have middle names that come from somewhere special. my 1st dd has my middle name, 2nd dd has a very dear friend from colleges name as her middle, 1st ds has his daddys middle name, 2nd ds has his great grandmas last name (she passed shortly before we got pregnant with him), 3rd ds has DH uncles name who passed, and this baby will have my dads name as his middle name.


----------



## loolindley

Crowned, I think that having a meaningful middle name is so important, no matter how hard it is to pronounce. I really encourage you to do this, as when he/she grows up, it will be a nice story for them of how they have got their name. God for it!!!!

Just had a lush 2 hour nap, raring to go now...not! :xmas13:


----------



## kymied

I'm feeling much better today. My husband came home and cleaned up the mess that I couldn't handle and we went out to the party and got to see all my friends that I don't see often enough. And I didn't have to drive! Our friend's 11 month old was crying in the car and they had to bring out their secret weapon: Beyoncé - Single Ladies. The first beat of the song the baby goes quiet and the first beats of the next song she starts up again. I guess they play it four times in a row and she falls asleep. It was amazing. Now I find this: https://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1929777,00.html

So my husband says he doesn't like some of the names I picked out because they are too ethnic and the baby will not be strongly any ethnicity. His largest portion will be 25%. I said that all names have some ethnic origin so how do you choose one that doesn't?


----------



## newfielady

kymied- I loved that little video. So sweet. (Except when they put the big guy in it :sick:)


----------



## citymouse

Hi, laddies! I'm in the airport lounge. My strategy is to stay awake four four hours on the plane then sleep for 6 and land in Paris at 7 am feeling like I've gotten a whole night's sleep. Wish me luck! I got patted down at security but the lady was super nice.

Crowned, I say go for it. (My iPad wanted me to say "go fork.") I love names with meaning.

Blessed, have fun at the party!

I was so sad dropping my dog off for boarding. I think because we've been home alone and snuggly at night I feel really close to him. He didn't even want breakfast this morning...he knows what suitcases mean. :( But he'll be completely fine. I just need to man up.


----------



## lozza1uk

Have a safe trip Citymouse and wave to us as you fly over the UK if you're awake!! Bon voyage!

Have had a productive day - pram is bought! Although as soon as I left the shop I'm undecided on colour so might call them in the morning to change it if they've not already placed the order!! How many of you are sticking with the old wives tale of not having it in the house before the baby arrives? Have decided that's not practical so pick it up next week but feeling a bit bad about it!


----------



## loolindley

Have a great trip mouse! You'll have a lovely time. I love your plans for sleeping, allthough if that actually happens, then I will be so impressed! My body tends to rebel when I tell it that it's bedtime!!!

Lozza, which one did you go for in the end? And what colour have you chosen? I'm not superstitious, so it wouldn't matter to me, plus, it pays to practice putting it up and down. I have seen some new Mum's near tears not being able to fold their prams up in car parks before!!! I will be practicing until I can do it with my eyes shut!!! :xmas13:


----------



## crowned

Go fork!:haha:

We have a first name picked out, but the middle name thing is hard!! Thanks for all the advice though - we very well might do it! I just needed some reassurance that it wouldn't be too weird to have an ethnic middle name...


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> Go fork!:haha:
> 
> We have a first name picked out, but the middle name thing is hard!! Thanks for all the advice though - we very well might do it! I just needed some reassurance that it wouldn't be too weird to have an ethnic middle name...

I laughed at the Go Fork too. Damn auto correct. I've sent some weird messages, (and received some) because of it. :wacko:

I def don't think it would be weird. :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

I went for the uppababy vista in the end, ordered it in silver but think I might want the blue!!! It's a fairly unisex blue! Opinions very welcome!!


----------



## emera35

I think middle names are the only place you can actually go for it and have something you really want! They aren't in general use very often, and usually are only ever seen as an initial, so i think choosing something that is important to you and meaningful is wholly appropriate. Its also not so important if people can't pronounce it well, they can either just give it a try, or get it wrong, neither of which i would see as a problem or take personally :shrug: I say go for it and give the middle name you really want to, as it will always be special to you, and your child can choose whether or not they wish to use it regularly as they grow up :thumbup:

Roh has the same middle name as his dad, grandad, great-grandad, and his father too, so it has some meaning. As this bumpy appears to be a girl, she will have my mum's name as her middle name. If it would have been a boy then he would have had my brother's first name as a middle name, as this baby was conceived the day he died and the due date would have been his next birthday :cry:


----------



## emera35

Lozza - I like both of those colours! I say sleep on it, and then decide tomorrow, if they already put the order in, then you were meant to have the silver :thumbup:


----------



## crowned

Pretty stroller! I like both colours. Silver stands out nicely against the black though, and won't clash with any baby blankets or what-have-you that you've got with baby in the stroller :)


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> I went for the uppababy vista in the end, ordered it in silver but think I might want the blue!!! It's a fairly unisex blue! Opinions very welcome!!

Lozza - great choice! We were looking at the very same today and reckon we will go for it soon! Was tempted for the green but do like the silver too - blue is unisex (I love blue, it's my fave colour!) So defo sleep on it and if you wanna change call them in the morning...whatever the outcome is obviously meant to be!!! Xx


----------



## pristock230

ladies, ladies ladies!!!! GRRRRRR so frustrating shopping for a car rushed! we had to give the rental back so now we have DH's car and I share with my mom during the week. I hate this. We went out and looked today and nothing grabbed my eye. I would like specific things but now it seems as though I will have to settle for something less than what I want! Can someone say frustrating! 

Name game - we have had our boy name picked out since I was prego with our first so once we found out boy this time there was no thought. Usually in my family your middle name is after someone else - this time our sons first name will be after another family member who passed away when DH was young


----------



## blessedmomma

lozza- i think silver or blue would be great. when i heard of the theory of any blankets looking good in the silver one though, i would have to agree :thumbup:

mouse- have a great trip! im sure your pup will be ok and so excited to see you when you get home :hugs:

party was fun, but tiring. my kids are so worn out


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Sunday Laddies! 

I like the uppababy. Both colours are great and whatever the outcome, you'll know it's meant to be. 

Mouse - have a great trip! 

Have got up after only three trips to the loo last night. Hooray! But now I'm under a quilt n the sofa. I love Sunday morning! I must do some work later but I'll worry about it later! :haha: just thinking about what to have for breakfast. 

Any of you who've been pregnant before, did you get SPD? I've been getting really really painful hips and pubic bone, particularly when I try to turn, twist raise me legs above above a normal sized step... I have MW on Wednesday so will ask her but I'm hoping it's nothing serious because it's really hurting. :(


----------



## waula

morning laddies - hope all are well...we've had bro and SIL over for the weekend and had a lovely few days - lots of eating and drinking of non-alco M&S punch (its awesome!!) and finished off the visit with sausage butties...hmmmm...

mitch - thanks for the dress idea - i may have been quite indecisive and bought a couple - the black one looks lovely on you but my bump has only just taken over the dimensions of my ass so looking distinctly S-shaped might not be a good look for me...gone for 2 - what do you reckon?? https://www.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-Mate...=5813&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=-1&sort=-1&clr=Print and smarter one for christmas in red: https://www.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-Mate...3&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=-1&sort=-1&clr=Dragonfly

love a bit of sunday morning sofa shopping!!!!!!

enjoy your sundays!! xxx


----------



## waula

ok sorry for double post but 99 days left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee::headspin::xmas8::xmas12: yay!!!!! xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING!*

*Have a safe and fun trip rashy mouse..... very jealous! x*

*waula *- congrats on 99 days! Thats sooooooo cool! :dance:

i am SHATTERED today and do not intend to change from my PJ bottoms and thick black jumper all day. This is what sundays are made for anyway right? Digger (baby) has been quiet last 3 days (after a VERY boisterous 3 days before that) - its making me nervous. :wacko: Might have to use the doppler tonight...... 

does anyone else feel they are wishing their life away atm? I keep thinking ''wishit was christmas'' ''wish it was march'' - need to stop doing that and start enjoying every day!

x


----------



## firsttimer1

MMMMMmmmmm no one is around it seems..... TYPICAL! :rofl:

EDIT: there are currently 14 guests viewing this thread.... :hi: !!!


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning lovelies :flower:

Ahhh I lurve Sundays!! So good to have a day off - tho I have been super busy house-working and cooking since hubby woke me up to go golf at ridiculous o'clock!! The one morning I was actually asleep at past 5am!!! :dohh:

Firsttimer - it is practically _law _ to stay in pj's on a Sunday...you know that!! :thumbup:

Waula - *woooohooo*...99 days!! :happydance: Love both dresses too! Let me know what the red one looks like as I quite fancy it meself!! hehe.

Rashymouse - hope you've had a great flight and have a *FABULOUS *break!! :thumbup:

Went pram browsing yesterday and ended up bickering with hubby afterwards as I felt he wasn't interested enough!! :shrug: Dunno if it was the old hormones (think he's suffering from sympathy hormonal outbursts!!! :winkwink:) but I really could do with a little more show of emotions - he shows alot more when his footy team win/lose than when bunny moves! He said that he'll get excited once she's here! PAH. Then he tried last night asking whether I liked this name etc and I was 'whatever...!! A little too late in the day to start showing interest my laddie!! :haha: 

Oh yeah...and I was supposed to be decorating the Christmas Tree today whilst he is golfing...and just realised he hasn't got the bloody decorations out the loft!!!! :nope: He promised to do this Friday...grrrrrr! Not braving the loft pull-down steps as have been getting dizzy spells and *don't* do spiders!!!! :haha: 

As a punishment for all of the above...I am gonna eat his day of the advent calendar!!!!! Gotta love a bit of Lindt chocolate, yes?! 

:xmas13::xmas12::xmas13::xmas12::xmas17::xmas17::xmas17:

Enjoy your chilled 'P-J Sundays' laddies! 

xxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi FT!!!! :xmas3::xmas12: xx


----------



## em2656

I'm here, well sort of lol. Feel like death warmed up with a stinking cold. Seem to be a few poorly pregos around atm.

Managed to escape having to stand in the wind and rain watching ds (10yrs old) play football this morning. He was so sweet bless him. 
Luckily his home ground is next to the park at the end of our road so he can walk to and from there by himself.
When he saw me getting up and ready to take him this morning he said " don't be silly Mummy, you're not very well, you need to go back to bed and keep warm. I know you'll still be supporting me even if I can't see you". 
Of course his thoughtfulness made me well up as just about everything does atm lol. 
Definately something to be said for having a son, those of you that have been felling a little worried. My 2 girls have not stopped demanding my attention all day and are no where near as considerate lol.

My cellar conversion is finally finished!!! Woohoo!
A little bit of work outside remains and we still need the building inspector to sign it all off, but now, at least we can get started with all the decorating, cleaning and reshuffling of our house. I so want it all done for Christmas.

Hope you're all having a great weekend

Emma xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak - :rofl: at eating your OHs choccy lol xxx and dont take it to heart hun - men are different to us; they are always 'Johnny come latelys' x and i have to admit i am guilty of showing more emotions to football then to anything else in life.... but that will change when Digger is here :) x

Em - there are soooo many colds going around. OH has been ill for a week and now it seems ive caught it too. Mitch has a cold as well :( Poor us :hugs:
Your 12 year old sounds lovely! So considerate. And :happydance: for your conversion too!!!! :)


----------



## emera35

Em, your son sounds amazing!! :cry: How sweet of him! :hugs: Feel better soon :)

Everyone else, enjoy pj sunday! Doing the same thing here, just about to go back to bed for a bit, as i'm feeling ropey :sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

not you too emera :nope: there must be a LOT of bugs going around :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnak - :rofl: at eating your OHs choccy lol xxx and dont take it to heart hun - men are different to us; they are always 'Johnny come latelys' x and i have to admit i am guilty of showing more emotions to football then to anything else in life.... but that will change when Digger is here

Thanks hon xx Must admit to feeling a bit better now I've moaned on here (thanks laddies :thumbup:) and eaten his chocolate!!!!! 

Just sitting having a look at nursery bedding on the net...so much choice!! I have a idea for a theme but haven't found anything like it yet...perhaps I need to get stitching!! Poor baby - she so doesn't deserve that :haha::haha:

Hope all you poorly, full-of-snot-laddies get well soon!!! :flower: 

xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon all,

pup is much better now and is sleeping. some crying but hardly any so he must be feeling better! thank god. just got the biopsy results to get now mon or tues... please spare a positive thought/prayer!

congrats to those having chosen their pram (lozza?)

and as regards middle names i think family or meaningful names are the best.

our little one will either have, if its a boy my hubbys grandfathers middle name (and popular in my family too) and my great uncles name, if its a girl then my mothers name and my hubbys grandmas middle name

so: william stanley and julia anne

i think im too shy (scared someone will know who i am) to reveal our proposed baby's first names

im now curled up watching 'cinderella ever after' on E4. bliss!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi all sorry am not on much things arnt good at home and its really depressing me :(


----------



## Nicnak282

xdaniellexpx said:


> hi all sorry am not on much things arnt good at home and its really depressing me :(

:hugs: Danielle xx really hope things improve for you very soon hon xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Danielle, sorry, hope things improve.

I still can't decide on the flipping colour, arrrgghhh!!!!! I suppose this indecision means I want to change my mind, but then i think why did I choose the silver in the first place? I hate being so indecisive!!!

Hope everyone feels better soon. I have a cough but seem to have escaped the cold so far. Might go and put my christmas tree up now!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

dont look like the will be hun looks like am going to move out gona be a single 21 year old mummy to 2 babies 1 thing i neva eva wanted and i dont no if i can do it. :(


----------



## lozza1uk

ooh Nicnak - happy newfruiting! Welcome to aubergine week/month!


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> ooh Nicnak - happy newfruiting! Welcome to aubergine week/month!

Thanks Lozza!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Didn't even notice...damn you preggo brain!!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. :hi: Everyone knows Sundays are lazy days, right? lol. This is my last day off for7 days, and it could be longer. :shock: But that's alright, I told them I wanted to do it, extra casha nd extra tips. :thumbup: We're going to visit DH's grandparents today. We haven't been down in a while and it might be the only day we get to see them before Christmas. We always go down on boxing day. :D Had some nice stuff to say and can't remember wo said what. :wacko: The very consederate little boy. :hugs:. Eating OH's chocolate, sounds like fair trade to me. :haha: Glad the puppy's on the mend. And, HOLY COW, 99 days left? Where has time gone!


----------



## newfielady

Double post: Danielle, I'm sorry things seem to have gone down the pooper for you right now. :hugs:

Lozza, I think I would stick with the silver. :shrug:


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, Danielle. :hugs: I'm sure it won't always be easy, but you will manage. 

Bonjour, mes petites mamans!

I am SO tired and I don't think I'm going to be very successful at staying up late and curing my jet lag in one fell swoop.

Tried to sleep on the plane, but I guess the air pressure change was exciting for baby, because she kicked and thumped the whole flight. Landed and got to the hotel and thank God they had a room for me! Slept for five hours... Could sleep for ten more, but going to try to stay awake another five. Lol, step one would be to get out of bed and out of my pajamas!

I think I can pass part of the time ironing everything in my suitcase, but first I need small denominations to tip the person who brings the iron.

Hope all are well, sounds like its a bit of a sleepy day for everyone!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lozza why dont you post a link to the two colours so we can help.... was it uppababy? sorry i cant remember.

sorry things are tough danielle. hope you can sort things out soon.

bonjour citymouse! have fun in paris!


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - really hope the results are good and so glad ur pup is feeling a little better :)

danielle - HUGE :hugs: to you.... come on here when ever you want to rant / moan / cry / advice - whatever :)

Rashy - Bonjour! Enjoy all that ironing in Paris :) x


----------



## MsCrow

Thinking of you Danielle

lauraclili, SPD, I hope you can talk to your MW about this at your appointment as it can be quite debilitating. I was worried about it and still get a twinge if I haven't used my maternity pillow which has definitely helped, do you have one? I guess the SPD twinges I get must be very minor. If you're getting pain from moving in and out of bed, leaning over etc you should be referred for physiotherapy asap.

Middle names. Well, if we have a girl then her forename will be my great grandmother's and MrC's grandmas which unusual as its long out of favour (we love it) therefore we've chosen a really fun middle name which was my childhood nickname. If it's a boy, we've chosen an unusual forename so the middle name is MrC's dad and my dad's name though spelled in the FIL way.

Citymouse, when you have revived do a little baby shopping for some Moulin Roty soft toys :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya laddies!!!!

Bonjour Citymouse....enjoy Paris!!! Not jealous at all shame you cant partake in all that lovely wine and cheese....oh be careful of meat espec steak they undercook everything even if you ask for welldone x

Danielle - hope things work out for you...be strong and come on here anytime you need to vent

Share the pram colours so we can help choose!!!? X

So have we all been sharing cyber-germs.....my cold has got worse. I am so used to being able to catch it before it kicks in with cold and flu capsules.....which are banned :-( have soothers and paracetamol but only taken a couple. May have some tonight before bed. If I feel this bad tomorrow I shall be cancelling drive to Chester meeting then overnight Lake District.....too much driving whilst creaing excessive amounts of snot ha ha

Waula - love the dress choices...espec red one. Tell us what its like, may have to treat myself...again!!!

Well didnt spill the beans on baby gender to parents bit they are convinced it is a boy. 100% ha ha. I jokingly offered my dad a £50 bet on it being a girl ha ha  my nephew Charlie whos 6 months old was over this morning, gorgeous and podgy.....soooo sweet but didnt go for a cuddle (feel bad now) as I am full of cold. Will see him next weekend anyway x


----------



## mitchnorm

99 days for too wooooooop


----------



## lozza1uk

It's the uppababy vista ( sorry on phone so can't paste a link) and I've ordered it in mica (silver) but tempted to switch to cole (blue)!

Mitch and others, sorry you all feel bad, at least you've got it out the way before Christmas!


----------



## lhamil88

hi everyone hope your all doin well and the bumps are growing nicely...

I found out via FB about 3 days ago that my friend from school (we use to be REALLY close)has had another baby.A little girl. I went onto her profile to send my congrats, however looking at a photo of her i thought OMG she's TINY!...then after talking to her on chat i realised that my friend was actually due 4 weeks before me. Her baby girl was 13 weeks premature. As i say she is SO tiny just 1lb 14oz but is a fighter and is getting stronger and stronger by the day. I'm just a little bit shocked by the whole thing...she's asked me if i wanna go and visit them, the thought of it made my heart pound. I just dunno what to say to her ATM but i definatly wanna be there to support her.


----------



## firsttimer1

ihamil88 - gosh thats amazing; im sure the LO will be just fine. Modern medicine and technology is just soooo amazing now :hugs: much love to your friend and her LO xxx

well ladies, we are having..... :dance: .... chinese tonight! whoop whoop!

is anyone else STARVING all the time now? I had two bowls of cereal this monring. Not done that before! Im just never full lately! x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lhamil88 - thoughts are with your friend. glad to hear the baby is a little fighter!

lozza - i like both the colours which is probably really unhelpful. i hink the blue looks at little more interesting but i love colour... both are chic. the silver might be more gender neutral...

btw i hope these germs cant be transferred via cyber space! so many of you are ill! hope you all feel better soon x


----------



## kymied

I personally like the blue better than the silver but with the blue people might assume the baby is a boy. A lot of people assume a baby is a boy if they wear blue even if it's a girly outfit.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am back feel a little bit better hormones arnt helping eather he is out 2 night well was last night and the night before hes gone 2 see kasiabian :( oh well x facor for me comeee onn marcuss


----------



## waula

lozza i like the silver - not sure what the blue looks like in flesh though - looks almost blue/grey which might not be so feminine - but then again you can always dress it up with pram blankets... we're secret team blue and have fallen in love with a navy pram but want to use it for either sex in the future and i think you can make it girly with certain blues...i'm thinking a girly blanket in there would be fine!!!

mitch - very impressed with your secret "yellow bump" - i think we may have a problem with our secret - got so flippin used to saying "he" about bump to DH and the other night we had BIL and his GF round for tea and i kept saying "he" so think they may have guessed but other than that we're maintaining secrecy!!!!! its hard work though - next time we're not finding out - i'm impossible at secrets!

pram choices: had a bit of a blip today looking at bebecar prams...but we've finally decided to stick with the emmaljunga nitro city in navy blue and popped into mothercare and chose our moses basket and car seat woop woop!!!! see pics below...and then DH managed to find the moses basket on ebay, brand new and half price (it was a bit steep at £100!!!!!) so we're over the moon and celebrating with terry chocolate orange... :happydance: ordering the pram this week, bless my mother for wanting to buy us our pram - otherwise i think it might have been in a baby carrier!!!!

FT - i'm with you on having the continual munchies!!! i've just made lasagne for tomorrow nights tea and ate most of it as i was cooking...oops!

right, off for more mastercheff-ing - not long to go til 3rd tri now ladies!!! eeeeep :wacko: xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







car seat.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1









pram.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 36









moses basket.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2









moses2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waula

lhamil - 13 weeks early - wow - isn't it amazing what the medics can do now...send her our thoughts...

mrs cupcake - fingers crossed for your biopsy results tomorrow for your pooch :hugs:

amy - not heard from you in a while - hope all is well with you and bump - let us know how you're getting on - when do you start with the steroids?? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Chinese? done! Im now munching thru a bowl of strawberries..... 

*Lozza* - i like silver :)

*danielle* - come on LITTLEMIX! :dance:

*waula* - that moses basket is lush; i *love* it!


----------



## x-amy-x

hey ladies! how are you all doing? xxx


----------



## emera35

lhamil - 13 weeks early, wow, thats today for me! :shock: I was surprised enough when i went into labour 5 weeks early! You sound like you are a great friend, i'm sure they will really appriciate your support when you go and see them :hugs:

Waula - Loving the purchases! We had the maxi cosi car seat too, it was great. My nephew is currently using it, and as me and SIL have foolishly gotten preggers too close together this time, i am going to have to try and borrow a car seat off someone for a month or so until my nephew is big enough to go in a group 1 one :dohh: Really wishing i hadn't sold it to them now, but hey, who knew :shrug: I love the moses basket it looks really cosy :)

Danielle - Feel for you hun. Whatever happens though remember you'll always be a fab mummy to your 2, even if you don't think you will cope, you will hun :hugs:

FT - Major munchies here, its a nightmare! I made roast potatoes, onions and smoked sausage with peas and spinach for Roh for his dinner, and made enough for me and OH, well, there is now only enough left for Roh's lunch tomorrow, as i had mine then "nibbled" at OH's share. Happily he got home from work having eaten, but on the downside he bought me home a plate of chow mein as he thought i'd feel too ill to cook much. Now its in the fridge talking to me :dohh: Also i'm now wanting strawberries now you mentioned them :dohh:


Well wow, i'm official 3rd tri today, i only just realised :D Maybe thats why i feel all exhausted again? :haha: Ah well, at least i can allow myself to put on a little bit of weight now :thumbup: Although preferably baby weight, not a massive food baby! :haha:


----------



## waula

x-amy-x said:


> hey ladies! how are you all doing? xxx

mostly we're ok in here i think - mostly we have ladies with naughty dogs and glittery poo (dogs that is, not ladies!!) / slightly poorly pooches /glittery poo'd toddlers / exciting new bump permitting party dresses / have snotty colds / bad backs!!! lovely to see you back amy - how are things with you??? :hugs: xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i feel so lonly i just want a cuddle of him no chance tho :(


----------



## firsttimer1

emera- wow uve not put on ANY weight yet? now i feel like a fatty! LOL altho i did check the weight gain chart they gave me and it seems my weight gain (16 pounds is normal)?? i hope so! x


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> i feel so lonly i just want a cuddle of him no chance tho :(

:cry: oh hun im sorry; is he home tonight after the kasabian gig? maybe you can cuddle then? 

whats your current status with him? generaly seeing how things go...?


----------



## x-amy-x

Im good ta! just been busy busy! Steriods tomorro :D

I get a growth scan too!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi Amy - all good here apart from a stinking cold

Emera - woo hoo for 3rd trimester

Ihamil - wow 13 weeks early....sounds like shes a fighter. Scary thats only 27 weeks!!!

FT - yep hungry all the time and trying not to eat crap....she says polishing off a bag of monster munch...yep they have made a reappearance. 

FEeling poop, but am home and have done our decorations. Christmas porn attached...have mini tree porn in living room, big porn in hallway. Sorry about poor lighting....will take more shots tomorrow x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111204-00049.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## citymouse

Today is V-day for Newfie!

Hey, Amy, how's it going?

Through sheer force of will I'm still awake. Well, will and a Diet Coke. Showered and then walked for an hour or so around the neighborhood near the hotel. It's gorgeous, but I feel like a bumbling idiot with my lack of French speaking skills. I should have gone to Spain--at least I know the fundamentals of the language!

At one point I even said "scuzi" to someone... My poor brain went back 19 years to my single year of Italian! :rofl:

Didn't do any ironing. ;)

They should totally make dog treats with glitter in them to add a little sparkle to the holiday season.


----------



## emera35

FT - I've gained 4lb total, and lost it all whilst Roh was ill in hospital and when i had his bug after i lost 2lb more once i was rehydrated, so i'm going into 3rd tri weighing the same as pre-pregnancy (i gained the 2lb back quick enough :haha:). It was what i hoped for as i weigh 100kg (almost exactly 16st) which even though i'm fairly tall still makes me morbidly obese going by bmi, so along with a couple of other factors (Previous premature labour, and spontaneous contrations this time) it makes me high risk this pregnancy. I really want to have the birth i choose, so i''ve been working sooo hard not to gain anything. Hoping the consultant will cut me some slack when he sees i've not gained :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy - glad you have not yet given yourself up to the land of nod! and at least your TRYING to use french ... its the trying which counts ;)

emera - well done on your weight will power then hun. Go you!!! :dance:

im feeling sooooooooooooooooo impatient for March to come tonight. Keep reading posts in third tri and wishing time along!!! Grrrr. Even christmas isnt making me feel content. MOST unlike me!!!


----------



## loolindley

Ppppffffftttt!!! All you skinny cows!!!! I am not standing on the scales....what I don't know wont upset me!!!!

Newfie - happy V day!

Emera - Happy 3rd tri day! How exciting!

Lozza - sorry to go against everyone, but I prefer the blue! It's got a bit more about it, and it is not a boyish blue. I do think that gut instinct is important though, and if that was silver, then maybe that is the right choice.

Mitch - nice tree porn!!!!

Waula - what is that moses basket called? I want it!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous! Will keep my eyes open on ebay for another one I think. Lush! Lush! Lush!


----------



## waula

loo - its from mothercare and its called the snug....it is so amazing...especially when you get it and a base for £60 when it should be £130!!!! i do love a bargain!!!! not very keen on the handles but i will change them for some nicer ones when it comes! (when i see "I will" i actually mean my mum will!!!!) xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

the relationship is over :( very hurtfull things have been said on both parts dont think there is anygoing bk no :(

ot but did anyone c kelly rolland them awfullll x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

on the weight front am 8st 10 i was 9st 4 before getting preg :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - forget to add my opinion on pram.....i like both but if i had to choose i would say the cole colour:thumbup:


Emera - congrats on weight control...ithink i am about 10-11 lbs up on pre-preg....think thats ok :wacko:

Waula - i dont think anyone will guess your secret.....even people who dont know the sex still find themselves referring to it as he or she....no one wants to use it. I said she a few times this weekend but didnt always correct myself. My mumsaid most people refer to it as a he if they dont know. I agree lovely moses basket....you have been busy internet shopping :happydance:


----------



## kymied

I've gained 11 or 12 pounds, a bit more than I wanted to gain by this point but still not bad. I really want to keep my weight down because I've struggled with weight all my life, I don't need to finish this pregnancy much heavier than I started. And when my mom was pregnant with me she got terrible varicose veins and I'd like to try to do whatever I can to prevent that happening to me. 

My back hurts and I can't get comfortable. I can't sleep for very long, the chairs we have are terrible. I want our regular furniture back! Hubby is still doing the trim around the room and our couches are still on the porch. POÄNGs are wonderful chairs except when your back hurts.


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> the relationship is over :( very hurtfull things have been said on both parts dont think there is anygoing bk no :(
> 
> ot but did anyone c kelly rolland them awfullll x

:hugs: sorry danielle x x


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - im sorry hun :cry: but your going to be a (and are) a great mum. and the right relationship will come along soon for you im sure :hugs: Can u hv a hug with Izzy or is she asleep? xxx

on your other topic - i thought both justin bieber and kelly were R.U.B.B.I.S.H !!! really hope Little mix get through......


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Waula. Going to have a look for it now.

So sorry to hear your news Danielle. Do you think you might sort things out again? It sounds like you really want it to work when you said you wanted to cuddle him? :hugs:

Had to FF through kelly and Justin Bieber. What a steaming pile of sh!t! (and not the glittery variety either!)


----------



## x-amy-x

ive gained about half a stone...and just cant get used to it. love handles feel awful :(


----------



## firsttimer1

YAYYYYY im glad littlemix are thru but really think Misha should be in it over Amelia..... but oh well; its only xfactor haha xxx

getting weird low down pains in my torso again. think its stretching as the pains are wehere my little stretch marks have appeared (tiny ones right down low just above lady area :blush: ) None on tummy etc yet 

xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

we both want it to work but were both really hurt we love eachother but theres just stuff getting in the way had i really tuff 2 years him getting arrested going to jail lasted over 2 years me falling pregnant not planned.

were not moving before christmas so u girls might just have a few weeks of my rant and depressed moments but am just going to bite my toung and c how we go 

we were planning on getting married next aug :(


----------



## waula

amy - i've put on nearly a stone and a half :blush: and from always been toned and quite slim esp on waist i seem to have ballooned on my bump - it is taking more getting used to than i expected...i went to try on new bra's this weekend and being naked in front of full length mirror was hideous...might have had a bit of a cry about it when i got home :cry: i love having a bump but i do not love the frumpy clothes, crap fitting bra's and full length "view all angle" mirrors that come with it...

hence the 2 naughty dresses i got today from asos (i blame mitch for them both :haha:)!!!
xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> amy - i've put on nearly a stone and a half :blush: and from always been toned and quite slim esp on waist i seem to have ballooned on my bump - it is taking more getting used to than i expected...i went to try on new bra's this weekend and being naked in front of full length mirror was hideous...might have had a bit of a cry about it when i got home :cry: i love having a bump but i do not love the frumpy clothes, crap fitting bra's and full length "view all angle" mirrors that come with it...
> 
> hence the 2 naughty dresses i got today from asos (i blame mitch for them both :haha:)!!!
> xxx

Cheek!!!!!!! Although asos do have some great mat dress choices :winkwink:....gonna go there again now


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks girls, was getting settled on the silver until mitch and loo said blue, argh!

Weight-wise I think I've put on about a stone. Weights going to pile on now we're nearly in 3rd tri though! Done zero exercise this week too, oops! Well unless an hour of yoga counts which I'm pretty sure it doesn't!

Waula - good choice sticking with the Emma I think.

Cupcake, hope you get the good results you want tomorrow. 

Amy- glad you're ok, good luck with the steroids!

Have put the tree up this afternoon but will take a picture when the lights are on, need an extension lead first as the lights don't stretch to the plug, oops!

Hope those of you feeling rough have had a relaxing Sunday on the sofa
X


----------



## emera35

Just wanted to add, if you don't start off your pregnancy as medically obese, then you really should have gained a good amount of weight by this point! I don't want anyone to think that what i've done is the right thing to do if you start off weighing 8-10 st!! Its right for me in my circumstance, and i've still not been conciously dieting, just making sure i'm as active as its realistic to be, and eating healthy and balanced small regular meals :thumbup: Now i'm in 3rd tri i'll carry on doing the same (with the odd donut thrown in, as there have been all the way through! :haha: ohh, and roast potatoes :D ) but i totally expect to gain about a stone and a half in the next 13 weeks (somewhere between 1-2lb per week) :thumbup:


----------



## waula

thanks emera - i am seriously impressed you've managed with so little weight gain - but you've said what my midwife said - the average weight gain is 2st per pregnancy but if you start off skinnier then you can put more on... i'm trying to be less bothered about it now - dh keeps saying all the right things bless him - he's pretty terrified of the hormonal version of his wife returning from 1st tri i think!!! oops xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

with me i eat eat an eat and loose weight 1 week after i had izzy i was 9lb down from pre prego looks like the same thing this time x


----------



## emera35

Try not to worry too much about your weight at this point, yeah :hugs: Just revel in the fact that although you are getting bigger, you are also looking the most feminine you have ever looked, and actually most people, men especially think pregnant women are beautiful :thumbup: Try to think fertility goddess, rather than, baby elephant, which lets face it, is how we all feel when we have to get up out of bed by rolling over and shuffling and grunting our way to the edge! :haha: I find pretty accessories and plain clothes are what work best for me, nice jewellery and scarves / belts etc make you feel great, and simple clothes are the most flattering :)
Also, your body is doing its job, you need this extra body fat for when you have to exert as much energy as it takes to run a marathon when you give birth. And then right after your body has to make the most fantastically nutritious food for your baby. One teaspoon of collostrum has more calories in it than a big mac, so your body is just preparing! :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the v-day congrats ladies. When I go for my gender scan (in 12 days :shock:) I'm going to ask the doctor his opinion on how far along I am too. :)



> Christmas porn attached...have mini tree porn in living room, *big porn in hallway*.

Did that not catch anyone else's attention. I just about peed. :rofl:

edit
I've gained 2 lbs but I'm still 2 lbs under my pre pregnancy weight. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

lhamil- so sorry to hear about the early baby. i prayed for them. :hugs:

mitch- lovely tree! :thumbup:

i havent gained or lost any weight but i still had weight on from my last pregnancy. he was born in feb of this year. im certainly not obese and im usually very thin. i gain a lot of weight in pregnancy usually, like over 60 lbs! my last three babies have been really close though so havent lost the weight in between them. baby born in dec 09, feb 11, and now will be march 12. i wouldnt worry at all about weight unless your dr/midwife has shown some kind of concern about it. i usually gain like 20 lbs by now, but my OB hasnt said anything so im sure its fine. this happened in my last pregnancy and i started gaining in 3rd tri, ended up being the same amount i usually am at the end

i guess i will find out if my weight has changed tomorrow at my appt. i start going every 2 weeks after tomorrow. will be nice to hear baby more often but a pain to get dressed. i love my pj's


----------



## MsCrow

I haven't wanted to look at the scales recently. A couple of weeks ago I had put on 11lbs and it took a while to get my head around that.

OK, updated progression image. My laptop died, thought I had lost all my self-employed work, I was most bothered about the pregnancy record. *sigh*. I managed to get it all back, and another backup done.
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## waula

lovely progression ms crow - proper bump there now...and i don't know where the 11lb has gone!!! xxx


----------



## emera35

Ooh, thats a nice neat bump you have there MsCrow, lovely! :thumbup:

Glad you didn't lose all your stuff on your computer, i hate that sort of thing! :hugs:


----------



## BunNtheOven

anyone else sleeping like... 12 or more hours? i sware its either one week its like i'm on crack and the next i cant get out of bed. The past week im sure ive been getting about 15 hours of sleep.. i'm hardly awake and its driving me crazy because i cant get anything done! One day i slept from 4 in the afternoon to 1130 the next morning! like really? should i like call my doctor about this?


----------



## lozza1uk

Bun - I wish i was! Most I can manage in a row is 5 hours but I need loads more!


----------



## mitchnorm

Well still feeling rotten....a littl better but i know it gets worse as day progresses :-( so home all day for me. No way am i trekking to Chester and Cumbria.....over 10 hour round trip mmmmm. Anyway my diary is chokker til Christmas which doesnt seem fair :-(


----------



## emera35

Take it easy Mitch :hugs:

Bun if i could i'd be sleeping that much, i did last time! :sleep:

Argh i'm all sniffley, knew i was getting ill, poo, its that time of year for sure :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - you've done the right thing staying at home. 1) you'll only make yourself worse not resting and 2) you won't be spreading your germs any further! I know the only reason i currently have this cough is because of a girl in the office who insists on dragging herself in at death's door so I know I caught it from her (via someone else!). Everytime she's ill it seems to go on for 2-3 weeks because she doesn't rest!

I've just emailed the pram shop to see if I can have it in blue instead!


----------



## mitchnorm

oh no emera. This cold started as a scratchy throat and then runny nose....its not too bad just that you cant pop the cold/flu drugs. Thats would sort me right out . Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!!!*

*Crow* - Super bump! :) need to do mine this week but just feel like a blob atm!!

*Mitch* - take it easy today hun and get over the illness before u consider trekking anywhere in the country!!

*Bun *- my sleeping pattern is the same as before pre-preg. Hit the sack at about midnight; wake up 7 - 7:30am (no wake ups for pees but do wake up randomly sometimes to get comfy)

*lozza* - u cant go wrong with silver OR blue hun; both are lovely x

*emera *- Thanks for all advice on weight gain etc; and ur right we should not be obsessing at this point. To be fair - until this week (not sure why) ive been eating what i usually do..... but all of a sudden... im now STARVING allllllll the time....... oh well :dohh:

so this is a gross topic and is so un-ladylike that i would NEVER mention it in real life; but the excess ''wind'' is at a whole new level (particularly in the night). Please tell me im not alone :cry: :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Double post...but just remembered 2 things:-

Why do two of my tickers say 99 days to go and one says 98!!? With same number of weeks and days into pregnancy. Weird

Secondly...i have severe bump envy of Waula and the avatar picture. You look soooo slim still and sooo neat...no spread going on there!!! ;-) x

Lozza - totally agree about not spreading germs....it annoys me when peoole try and be heros about it.....


----------



## firsttimer1

URRRGHHHH cant stop sneezing. I did 22 sneezes yesterday :rofl: DH thinks baby must be shocked into silence :)

speaking of which i have finally realised babys movement pattern:

*7am - 10:30 - NOTHING
around 11am - a few bumps
noon - 3:30 - NOTHING
3:30 until 5pm - a few bumps
5pm - 8pm NOTHING
8pm - 11pm - a few bumps
11pm - midnight - MADNESS
and then im sure baby moves in the night as when i wake up randomly i feel he/she*

so looks like i have a noctornal baby... which fits in well with the VERY relaxed baby we saw at our scans. If we had scanned at 11pm we probably would have seen a party in there! :rofl:

I just hope our little Digger changes his routine when he comes out!!! :rofl:


----------



## em2656

Morning

Ms Crow - I too am in awe of your perfect bump! Not only are you developing the most perfect, roundest, all baby bump ever, you're also gonna snap straight back into shape afterwards too. For me, once baby's here, just marks the start on another year or so of dieting :(

Ft - I can trump (pardon the pun) you on gross topics, although the extreme flatulence I had suffered in earlier weeks has now subsided, it has been replaced with piles! 
Not huge (sorry, really is a gross topic) at all, but bleeding slightly none the less.
OMG I feel like such a scrubber! So uncomfortable and not something I can moan about to the Hubby either, through fear of him never, ever finding me attractive again! I've been to the chemist and got some cream which definately makes things a little more comfy but as you will all be able to appreciate, application of such a cream requires a slight amount of flexibility and I have very little!

Hope all you other poorly ladies feel better soon, I'm still down with it, but making myself feel slightly better with lots of cups of hot Ribena to sooth my throat.

Emma xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

this thread moves sooo fast! i cant keep up!

lovely bump mrscrow!

steroid day for me :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies woke up to a whiteout shame its only hail :(


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning all, 
sorry I've not really been able to catch up, Missing 4 days is impossible to catch up on! 
hope everyone is doing ok (Mitch I'm sorry your not feeling good :()

Lovely new bump updates ladies!!

FT Wind is awful, mine are either silent and deadly (to which I just ignore and look innocent) or loud and deadly, these are at night and OH is disgusted (he doesn't even like to burp in front of me lol)

Bun - I sleep at least 11 hours a night now when I have work ad at the weekends it's a good 14 hours. Baby needs her rest though lol.

AFM - This is my last day in my second tri!!! baby will be in third tri tomorrow!!!! eeek! Can&#8217;t believe it!

Amy - Good luck today!!!! xx


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks Em, I figure, just go with the flow and it's all going to be ok! Thanks for the comments. You never know, it might be different for you this time?

Flatulence, well, I now rival MrC for some tuneful toots which is quite difficult as, having two older brothers, one who would fart on demand, I find them rather funny. This translates as me, amusing myself, tittering at myself. God, that's both gross and sad.

Em, piles, I had a little phase of them a few months ago, mostly bleeding, which is really, really disconcerting! I agree, not a woman to man, have a chat type topic. Stay well!


----------



## firsttimer1

EM - oh you poor thing :( i had ''them'' a while ago when i got very ill (pre-preg) and they are horrible. BUT they will go away so hang in there :hugs: Glad you got the cream - it does help!

amy - congrats on steroid day :)


----------



## x-amy-x

ee lots of you starting to reach 3rd trimester! :D


----------



## firsttimer1

*danielle* - i saw cumbria etc had some light snow over the weekend.... maybe liverpool wont have to wait long till some of the proper white stuff arrives ;) Apparently the long distance weather report said we will get snow on Friday.... but think its up north :( No such luck for me then :(

*L&L* - before pregnancy my OH had NEVER heard me pass wind (ew i even hate typing it) so this has been horrendous for me to go thru. Of course; he finds it hilarious. He has only heard me maybe three times but each time he has tears down his face from laughing so hard. What a bas**rd. :rofl:

*EDIT*: and congrats on THIRD TRIMESTER!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :dance: This is mad! How far we have all come eh??? :dance:


----------



## x-amy-x

3 months til we have our babies!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

now THATS amazing :) ahhhhhhh :dance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well things r looking up i have a new house my anty is renting her cottage out just got to decide if i want it so much cheaper than this tho hummmmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

DO IT! it sounds far less stressy then seeking somewhere else without the family connection?? x


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry to double post...

ive just been reading articles about ''26 weeks pregnant'' and it says that we shoul;d either be about to attend or already attending antenatal classes.....so who is? i left a message with my MW this morning about class dates as she said to in my folder..... waiting to hear back.

it also says to start thinking aboutand writing up a birth plan! YIKES!


----------



## lozza1uk

Danielle - sounds like a no-brainer, cheaper and available?!

Amy - less than 3 months is a scary thought! Just looked into 3rd tri board for the first time, and it's all about imminent labour. I think i'll stick with reading the entertaining hormonal 2nd tri threads for a bit longer (it's too volatile to post there!!)


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I just popped into where my antenatal classes are held this morning, as they're on a Monday morning and I wanted to check with the midwife about booking on. The library reception where they're held told me just to turn up, and attend in any order, which i didn't believe. Sure enough the midwife asked me to book on and has given me her mobile! 
They advised me to do them in January. Apparently most women go on their own (!) but I saw a few guys there. Where else is DH going to learn about helping me out in birth?!


----------



## firsttimer1

Gosh - yer - im bringing the DH! if i have to do them then he does :rofl: Cant wait to see whats on offer to me then.... i will NOT however be watching any labour videos. Firstly, i pass out (im not joking) and secondly, i dont see how they help. I mean, on the day - i just have to do it dont i :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

My baby will be born at 37 weeks (hopefully no earlier) which means 3 months on wed for me :o


----------



## littleANDlost

Danielle - I'd go for the family connection, but be careful if you claim Housing benefits, they can be funny if you rent from a relative and you will have to prove that it's a commercial let and they she is charging you the same as she would charge anyone else and isn't just trying to get benefits.

FT I'm not going to any antenatal classes so I can&#8217;t help. We decided against them as I think I would end up just taking it as a joke which isn&#8217;t fair to everyone else there. 

Amy, Your LO should come around the same time as mine then! It is scary that it is 3 months. I don&#8217;t feel big enough to only have 3 months left!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

this thread moves way too fast for me too keep up lol

how are we all :)


----------



## x-amy-x

me neither L&L im not very big at all.. roll on the next growth spurt!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i think i should be ok she is charging me 575 a month i only get 415 so have to put the rest to it plus shes going through an estate agent x


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow - 'tuneful toots' I love it :xmas13::xmas13:

Danielle - no brainer on the cottage - fantastic news!!!! :happydance:

First timer - about your 'passion for parping'....I must say I am definately windier than usual but when I feel coming on and try and let it out discretely or go to the bathroom....not that hubby would mind, but I would!!! Plus as LandL said they are deadly whether silent or tuneful :xmas12:

Amy - good luck with the steroids....and I cant believe only 3 months to go...thats scary and exciting in equal measure!!

Regards antenatal classes - I booked NCT ones locally for later January and early Febuary dates. My midwife gave me details of the NHS ones at my 25 week appt which are a single Saturday only. I have a choice of 3 and she said the later ones where better (around 34-36 weeks) but they clash with NCT ones and college course....so I am going 7th January (I will be 31 weeks). They seemed OK with that when I called to book. Get in early though ladies as I think they fill up quickly

x x


----------



## littleANDlost

Danielle - I' pretty sure It should be fine, with us we send out a form for the family member whose renting to complete which is really simple and consists of 10 questions just to prove she would treat you as a tenant and not a family member (for example she would throw you out if you had rent arrears and that she is charging you what she would charge anyone else) just thought I&#8217;d give you a heads up so you don' worry if they say anything about it.

Amy - I feel huge compared to how i was before falling pregnant but not big enough to have a baby in me! lol. Just some fat! The size of the 40 week babies that are born on one born every minuet are bloody huge.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

she is charging me less she wants 650 for it but charging me 575 think that will be ok?


----------



## littleANDlost

yea just don't mention that to them lol. Has she rented it out before at that price?


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi:* buttonnose*! well im good - apart from having a never full tummy ;) suprising seen as there is a HUMAN growing in there :rofl:

danielle - i think that shud be fine hun xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

to be fair loads of Landlords are putting down rent prices on vacant properties as they can&#8217;t find tenants so I'm sure it will be fine, especially if it's still higher than you local housing allowance. If it&#8217;s going through an estate agents and you have a tenancy I can&#8217;t see there being any problem.


----------



## wondertwins

*Snotty Morning, Laddies. *

I refuse to admit that I have a cold, but my nose is like a faucet of snot. I know you all wanted to know that. Sleep has been really crummy for the past two nights because when I lie down all the snot drains to one nostril so I can't breathe out of it. And since breathing is at a high premium these days, I start to feel panicked about not getting a full breath. So then I start breathing out of my mouth which makes my mouth all dry and yucky.

So to sum it up, I'm snotty, tired and my lips are chapped. :cry:

This weekend was moving weekend. I adore our new house. It's very open with a great master bedroom suite and lots of bathrooms. It will be even lovelier when I get all the boxes and bags unpacked. It's very slow going. I really want to get it all done quickly so it can be pretty and festive for Christmas!! :xmas9:

As for middle names... go for whatever you like. It's the perfect place to be bold without fear of it screwing up your kid. :) Our (current) middle name choices are Apollo and Maximos. :haha:

As for weight... I have to admit that I am very OCD about it. I _honestly _don't care how much I gain so long as I stay healthy for the boys. However, I'm completely facsinated by seeing the scale inch upwards so fast! It's amazing how pregnancy takes over our bodies! So I weigh myself all the time just out of curiosity. The same is true for the tape measure. I love to measure all the way around my belly. :blush: (Currently, I'm at 41.5 inches!!!!!!!!!!!! And I've gained 20 pounds which is normal for twins.)

Well that's all for now. Whoever asked about being hungry, count me as a yes! So I'm off to find something to eat for breakfast. 

Hugs all around. :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

I don't know anything about housing rules, however, given that's only just over a 10% discount, that sounds like something you'd be able to negotiate on a commercial arms-length basis to me therefore unlikely to be an issue. 

In other news... I cancelled the order in silver and have told her i'll make a decision today! However, now that i've done that, i'm back to thinking silver because:

I can accessorise the toys more easily
Changing bag - black might clash with the blue!
I've seen the footmuffs you can get for when you use the seat unit and they currently only come in dark grey, dark red or green, none of which would go with the blue!

This is my last post on this, promise! Sorry for boring you all!


----------



## mitchnorm

Snot galore over here too....blllleeeuuurgh. Apparently it makes me snore like a wild boar too which I am sure is very attractive :wacko:

Great news about the house....always stressful to move but sooo worth it when you settle in. Christmas tree and decorations first and then nursery...exciting!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> In other news... I cancelled the order in silver and have told her i'll make a decision today! However, now that i've done that, i'm back to thinking silver because:
> 
> I can accessorise the toys more easily
> Changing bag - black might clash with the blue!
> I've seen the footmuffs you can get for when you use the seat unit and they currently only come in dark grey, dark red or green, none of which would go with the blue!

All good reasons to stay with silver Lozza. Sorry for confusing you...but to be honest I liked them both. If the silver is more versatile that is the best pick for you :thumbup: DO IT!!! :winkwink:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

she has never rented it out before she has just bought outrite a new house with her hubby but beed made redundent so this house is her income her daugher is living there at the mo moving next week.

think am gona move in 1-2week or jan x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ps thanks for all ur help x


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza- i think u shud stick with silver hun xxx

danielle - at least u have a plan in place now hun :hugs:

WT - great to hear from you; glad im not the only one eating alot.

speaking of which.... :blush: ..... i just ate 4 bags of crisps. i sometimes wonder if i should stop sharing all these piggy facts about myself!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

4 bags!!!!:xmas1::haha:

WT - glad the move went well. I wonder how 2ndtime's move has gone.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

o noo u didnt say the word crips i now have to go and get some gurrrr


----------



## mitchnorm

I want something nice to eat but cant think what......I went through this stage a while ago. Nothing takes my fancy though :nope:


oooohhh chip shop chips!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

IT WASNT MY FAULT!!! I went to the kitchen and all we had was crisps and bread... and i was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hungry.

the worst bit is... i could eat more.... :blush:

OH took my car and i hate driving his so cant even go do a food shop. Not that i want to anyay, i am soooooo tried.

Is anyone else getting all tired again - like in first tri?? :(


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- Sorry you're feeling bad. :flower: And poor Mr. Mitch for having to sleep with a wild boar. :haha: 

FT- Let me remind you: 41.5 inches. :thumbup: I didn't get there without a few bags of crisps and doughnuts. :blush:

Lozza- You're cracking me up with the pram-color stress. I hadn't even considered the need to coordinate the color of the toys and changing bag!!!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT- Let me remind you: 41.5 inches. :thumbup: I didn't get there without a few bags of crisps and doughnuts. :blush:

i know but im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hungry..... :cry: ...... and the only thing walkable is a chip shop which im trying to resist :cry:

i must NOT eat any more crisps and i MUST eat loads of veg tonight. :cry: i must. 

LOL

but for now i will settle for a coffee ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Hubby is working from home today.......and I has just popped out to chip shop for proper chips.......mmmmmm

You know what I dont feel guilty at all :winkwink:....YET!!

FT - I dont think I am more tired than usual generally but I have been the last couple of days which I have put down to feel rough with the cold.


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer maybe its just from being under the weather.... :shrug:

darn you and your chips!!!! AND having your DH at home.... you are one lucky lady :)


----------



## Glowstar

Hey ladies......FT FOUR bags of crisps :shock: :rofl: I don't think I could squeeze that in atm.....I feel starving then the minute I start eating I feel full up then sick :nope:


----------



## lozza1uk

WT - it hadn't crossed my mind either, until I just saw a nice brown changing bag in JoJo Maman Bebe and realised it would clash! The woman in the pram store actually told me she liked the blue because she wore jeans a lot - I actually said to her, "Yes but you can't choose a pram just because it matches what you're wearing!!" :haha:
I can now see what she means as i'm thinking silver goes with my coat!:dohh:

FT - definitely getting more tired, but i'm still sleeping badly which doesn't help. This morning i've really struggled to get going.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive just had 3 packets of skips tut tut x


----------



## firsttimer1

YES! danielle have one more bag and then join me in the naughty corner :)

Lozza i can never get going anymore..... oh the woes of pregnancy LOL.

wonder when mitch is going to come on here and tell us how good her chips were. 
Bi**h. *JOKING! *


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got none left haha


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> YES! danielle have one more bag and then join me in the naughty corner :)
> 
> Lozza i can never get going anymore..... oh the woes of pregnancy LOL.
> 
> wonder when mitch is going to come on here and tell us how good her chips were.
> Bi**h. *JOKING! *

:xmas13: I wasnt going to actually....HOWEVER since you are interested and asking the question...they were yum yum yummy!! Had a chip butty out of them.....:xmas12:. Sure hubby had more than me on his plate though :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im glad im too lazy... i mean... tired to go to the local chippy lol :) thats naughty of your OH to steal chips away from baby though tut tut ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

I totally agree....but a good idea in hindsight...I feel I have had enough but I am not stuffed full of chips.

I love chips...they are my fav food ever...along with bacon sarnies yum


----------



## wondertwins

Mmmmmmmmmmm baaaaacon.

Too bad I'm too tired (and too lazy) to get any. I seriously don't think I'm going to make it through the day at work. It's only 9:30, and I'm already wishing it were noon so that I could go home and sneak in a little nap.


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm actually pretty full after not an enormous lunch (just some mushroom soup & a cheese sandwich), oh, and a piece of toblerone! I've just had a few cashew nuts but only because they were in front of me. 
Had no movement today either so far, going to make a cup of tea.

By the way, I remembered something this morning that I saw a few weeks ago and meant to tell you all...

One evening last month we went to the Trafford Centre (a big indoor shopping mall) and as we were walking round there was a little girl sat on a potty having a wee! :xmas22:Just in the middle of the shopping centre!! She was probably about 2-3 years old and her mum was just stood next to her not attempting to hide it from anyone! Why would anyone do that, the toilets weren't even that far away?!:shrug: (I imagine by the time she got the potty out of her bag and set it up they could have run to the toilet).

Just thought i'd share that lovely image with you, and check i'm not the only person who thinks this is really weird!


----------



## littleANDlost

two pages on food since my lunch brake! lol I'm now starving!! I have to get change for the bus somehow though after work so may go the the crepe man at the christmas market and get a bannana and chocolate spread crepe!!! mmmmmmmmm!

Danielle - I think your housing bens will be fine just don't mention she put the rent down at all lol. If you want any help with it all when you move just let me know, i work as a benefits advisor with housing benefits as my main department so can help with any forms if they are funny with you :)

My back is playing up again, I told the midwife when i last saw her and she gave me a number for someone who could help but i didn't wan to make to much of a fuss, think i will have to ring them when i get home though :(.


----------



## kkl12

:xmas3:Hi all!
I've been reading to catch up but I haven't posted in awhile. Hope everyone is good! Hard to believe we are reaching 3rd tri!!

I know this topic is from a few days ago but just wanted to add that middle names are a great way to honor family or heritage. 
Kym- I know what you mean about DH and names... Originally my DH said that he wasn't picky, and that what I picked would be good. Now he doesn't like any of my choices, and the one name we could agree on we can't agree on the spelling!! I like evelyn/he likes evalyn (because it's his sister's middle name) Feel like we have to start over with the names because neither of us are going to bend...

Sorry so many of you ladies have a cold, I always find that tea helps me feel a little bit better. I have had a sore neck the past few days, but it seems to be slowly going away.
Danielle- I hope everything works out for you. 

I've been feeling hungry all the time lately too! I feel like I have to eat every 2 hours :xmas14: sure it won't get better with christmas coming!!!

Anyway, hope everyone is well.


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> One evening last month we went to the Trafford Centre (a big indoor shopping mall) and as we were walking round there was a little girl sat on a potty having a wee! :xmas22:Just in the middle of the shopping centre!! She was probably about 2-3 years old and her mum was just stood next to her not attempting to hide it from anyone! Why would anyone do that, the toilets weren't even that far away?!:shrug: (I imagine by the time she got the potty out of her bag and set it up they could have run to the toilet).
> 
> Just thought i'd share that lovely image with you, and check i'm not the only person who thinks this is really weird!

Wrong wrong wrong.....poor little girl - as you say there are toilets everywhere in places like that. About a year ago I saw a woman standing holding here little girl, around 4-5 years old, over the gutter at the side of the street behind a parked car so she could go to the toilet!!! There was a Costa coffee shop and several other cafes that I am sure would have obliged. Some people have no common sense.

Hiya KKL - glad you are keeping in touch....hope you are well x x


----------



## newfielady

Ah ladies, my internet misbehavied and now I'm way behind. I'll try to catch up later. Hope everyone is doing good. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - that *IS* weird. wouldnt they have had to go to the toilet anyway to empty the wee out?? :shrug:


----------



## crowned

Very weird on the girl using the potty in the mall. Never seen it, and I would think it breaks some kind of health code.

FT, definitely yes to the wind! You're not alone - I almost never passed wind before I was preg, now I do it alllll the time. It's gross and rude and I hate it!! I really hope it goes away once baby is born (or sooner!!)

Who was it that was talking about pronouns for baby (Mitch? Waula?) I forget. Anyway, we say 'he' a LOT but both of us think it's a girl, so who knows.... haha... That's what you get for being team yellow, I suppose!


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Lozza - that *IS* weird. wouldnt they have had to go to the toilet anyway to empty the wee out?? :shrug:

I'm sure i've seen somewhere you can get bags which you can dispose of, but probably more of a camping thing than a trafford centre thing! i didn't look too closely - DH and I just looked at each other and said, was that i thought it was? Wrong!

Newfie - I don't think you've missed much today, just food talk!

WT - forgot to mention earlier, I think Apollo is a cool middle name! Sort of name DH would actually be happy to have as a first name probably because of the Rocky films (is that where Apollo Creed appears or have I made that up?)

We're still no closer to having a shortlist of names but guess there's no rush. I don't want to decide on a name until it's here but want 2-3 to choose from.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hello Ladies, 

I haven't been on since Thursday so just wanted to check in. Had a busy weekend getting house chores and christmas shopping done, almost got everything on my list for x-mas now. 

Also, I am super busy at work today... I'm an administrator at a college and today is the first day of registration for winter courses, so I'll be busy for the next few weeks and into the new year.

If I missed anything important on here please let me know. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

lozza- that is weird! i know from experience with one of mine that they can be very particular as to what they use for a potty. but she couldnt have at least taken her into the restroom and set her on her potty in there? of course the little girl might have been scared of public restrooms too. my little guy thats picky wont pee anywhere but at home. :dohh: it happens sometimes that kids have their own agendas and you just have to work with it

had my appt today, baby sounded lovely:cloud9:

have to start going every two weeks. at my next appt on the 19th is my gd test, yuck. will be glad to get it over with


----------



## kymied

kkl12 said:


> I know this topic is from a few days ago but just wanted to add that middle names are a great way to honor family or heritage.
> Kym- I know what you mean about DH and names... Originally my DH said that he wasn't picky, and that what I picked would be good. Now he doesn't like any of my choices, and the one name we could agree on we can't agree on the spelling!! I like evelyn/he likes evalyn (because it's his sister's middle name) Feel like we have to start over with the names because neither of us are going to bend...

We've actually had a break through! My husband looked at a list of the 100 most common names of the year and it crossed out half of his names. Then he looked up the meanings of our names and he's totally warming up to two of mine. "Treasure" or "Brave Lion"
(Evelyn is one of my top choices for a girl.)

I called to sign up for childbirth and breastfeeding classes for January.

I bring you the cupcakes I made the other day: well, the only ones left(one of them disappeared after this picture, I have no idea where it went!). And my 25 week bump with it's deep belly button dent.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0634.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0637.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mitchnorm

Kymied - Yummy looking cakes....are they in cones?? And fab bump!


----------



## lozza1uk

Kymied - amazing cakes!


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - :hi:

Kymied - GREAT bump and great looking cupcakes too!

speaking of which, for a week ive been craving banana cake.... well. I noticed one lonely banana in the fruit bowl.... so..... banana cupcakes are now in the oven baking. 

:dance: YES! :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot to say...

i hadnt gained any weight so far this pregnancy and in the last month since my last appt i have now gained 6 lbs!!!!!!!! im sure Thanksgiving played a part in that, but also the fact that i eat every two hours and had my DH refill my chocolate stash :xmas22:


----------



## newfielady

All I missed was food talk. Well, I'm not surprise lol. How did the glitter pooh go? lol


----------



## firsttimer1

oh yer i forgot to tell you all, when i saw the GP she took my HB and i was sooooo nervous (i dont like doctors and hadnt seen her before) that it read at 104!!! :wacko: i just couldnt relax!

she just laughed tho and said ''its the white coat effect''.

when i did it at home it was under 90 again - phew :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> oh yer i forgot to tell you all, when i saw the GP she took my HB and i was sooooo nervous (i dont like doctors and hadnt seen her before) that it read at 104!!! :wacko: i just couldnt relax!
> 
> she just laughed tho and said ''its the white coat effect''.
> 
> when i did it at home it was under 90 again - phew :rofl:

I got this last year with my blood pressure....I was joining a new gym and they check it over and said I couldnt join cos it was something silly like 165 / 105 which is way high. Went to docs they checked - still high but slightly lower on 3 separate measurements. They then had me on a 24 BP monitor and the days readings were all normal - 120 / 85 ish.....:dohh:. Annoying and still get the white coat effect now....although since being preggers my BP comes out nice and low :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer my BP has got steadily lower too - apparently at this stage is will stabalise though? i cant keep up with our pregnant bodies :rofl: too many changes!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

OK is anyone else suffering from dizzy spells resulting from lower BP - and a ''heavy'' feeling of the body? like arms are heavy??

its driving me mad today - making me feel all ''off key'' :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT - Yes, I feel a weird 'heavy' feeling but it's more of a full feeling and all in my bump. It feels like I just ate a huge dinner when all i've had is a snack... plus when I eat a regular meal it doesn't feel like this. Maybe baby is squishing my intestines.

I also have been waking up with the dizzy feelings. I had to eat food before this went away. It makes showering hard and my arms feel tired (esp when I'm washing my hair out)

Also, today i've not only been feeling that 'full' feeling, but my lower bump is really sore... perhaps this is stretching pains and I am going to have another growth spurt soon.


----------



## wondertwins

Kym- You are so pretty! And great bump. :thumbup:

FT- My blood pressure is always low (~100/60), so I know what you mean about having the occasional dizziness. They say it's perfectly safe so long as you don't fall down. :haha: The thing that makes me dizzy more than my BP is my blood sugar. If I don't eat in proper intervals, I get dizzy and sweaty like I'm about to pass out. I think this means I am SUPPOSED to eat cupcakes! (Pass one over here, Kymied!)


----------



## mitchnorm

We basically need more blood volume to supply baby and one of the reasons why your BP could be low is that you are not drinking enough fluids. Need to keep that volume up otherwise pressure will drop....i was really careful about drinking plenty but have let it slip a little. Need to make sure i get 1.5 litres a day, its hard! X


----------



## newfielady

I don't even know what my BP is. The doctor takes it but never says. :shrug: must be okay or you'd think he'd say something.
Well ladies, this is day 1 of 7. It's going to be a late night as our last party doesn't even come in until 7:30 :wacko: For sure it's going to be 9 o'clock before they leave. And all my dress clothes makes me look, _very pregnant!_ :cry:Hopefully they'll leave the "little pregnant one" an extra tip :winkwink: Good news also, our third waitress quit so now it's only the two of us, at Christmas :xmas1: This should be interesting. :xmas11:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies :hugs:

OK ANOTHER QUESTION...

uk ladies do we get a tax break? eg council tax? if so - how do we notify them or do they just know lol x Knowing my luck we dont get a break.... just looking into $ stuff (yuk!)


----------



## kymied

I've found that I can't eat a full meal anymore. I eat a third or less of my normal meal and I feel very full. I have to wait like a half hour or so to continue eating. I'm going to have to see what I can do at work to arrange more shorter breaks, one half hour break in the middle of the day isn't working very well.

WT - I'll send you two cupcakes, one for each baby!

Newfie - Flaunt that belly! I know I would give a preggo an extra tip.


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorrry FT dont think we get tax breaks like those ones....maybe eligible for child tax credits i guess depending on earnings. We do all get child benefit howeever and check to see your employer does childcare vouchers....yousave a fortune in paying oincome tax by claiming those to pay towards nursery/childminders. You may find more info on government website about everything, its pretty good or theres a section in the pregnancy book (purple one) that midwife gave you? X


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks mitch! yup just found the little book and we dont qualify for child tax credit (unless they include whilst on maternity pay - as then we would LOL) but will look into child benefits

cheers hun xx

well tonight i ate ONE chicken wrap as part of dinner.... pre-preg i could have easily managed three!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

I had 3 chicken fajitas :rofl: and ive a milkshake too :D fatty boom boom

you should get at least some ctc?? me and oh got basic weekly allowance for a while which is about a tenner a week xx


----------



## loolindley

It could also be means tested FT, so the more you earn, the less you are eligable for. Apart from the weekly child benefit payment. We are all entitled to that.

I just wanted to let you all know, that I am reading and catching up, but my feet haven't touched the ground today with work/selling some of our stuff/trying to sort out my nightmare puppy/trying to clean things for the viewing on Wednesday.

I have tomorrow off because I have my midwife appointment, and just hope everything is ok. I've not felt any big movement for a couple of days, only little twinges every now and again coupled with some lower abdominal cramping. Not had the doppler out because I know she will listen. Lets hope my mind will be put at rest.

Right. I'm so sleepy. I only got about 3 hours last night. Boooo. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## emera35

Hey all, caught up, but see it was mostly foodie! :rofl:

I can't reply as i'm too shattered from work, and having a cold, and i've pulled a muscle in my groin somewhere, under the bump, its really sore :(

I also just realised that if i have this baby the same gestation i had Roh then i have 8 weeks to go :shock: Hope she stays put a little longer than he did :thumbup:

Right, think i need to go to sleep, i'm soooo tired :sleep:

:hugs: to you all! x


----------



## crowned

Making DH a nice beef stew for dinner as he's all stressed about his final exam tomorrow morning. Might head out for a peppermint mocha at Starbucks tonight - I love them and they're only available at Christmas time!!


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave:

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## kymied

Giant pot of potato leek soup prepared! Yum! Ah dinner: over an hour to make and 5 minutes to eat. 

I started putting up some of the decorations but the tree will have to wait until Hubby is done with the remodeling... So the stockings are hung at the pellet stove, wreath hung on the door. I made a new dress for our tree topper fairy. The dress she came with was a bit.... slutty.... I found my favorite Christmas mug! I've had it since I was 7 (and some how it hasn't broken) Time to break out the eggnog! (Dr. said if it's store bought it's A-OK!)

Any one else notice their joints popping a lot more than normal? My knees, spine, elbows etc are all in on it. Pop pop pop.


----------



## blessedmomma

kelly- i must have missed it, how was the move??? hope it went well!


----------



## newfielady

Good evening ladies. I survived. :thumbup: And got over $50 tips so:xmas12: I had 3 people rub my belly too.:dohh:
I haven't noticed any more popping than usual but my joints are always popping. :haha:
I have noticed that I can't eat as much in one sitting either. I feel very full and tight. 
I'm sure there was something else but :shrug: who knows.


----------



## blessedmomma

one night down newfie :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!

Hi Kelly - how is life down under? You settled in yet? Tell us the news and all about the great weather you are obviously getting while we chill nicely over here :haha:

Newfie - one day down.....6 (???) to go. Good tips :happydance:

Loo - Hope you are taking it a little easy - sounds stressful over there. Always is getting the house ready for viewings....do not enjoy that! Good luck! 

Emera - 8 weeks!!!! Oh my....I hope your little girl stays put for longer.

Hi everyone else - hope you are all feeling good. My cold is still hanging around annoyingly.....blowing my nose for England and it is now sore :nope:. Pregnancy wise - I feel pretty healthy and fit...apart from later in the evening when my bump starts to feel very heavy and difficult to shift myself comfortably off the sofa :haha:. God knows what it is going to be like in another couple of months.


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is doing ok.

With the dizzy spells I am getting them a lot and still waiting to hear back on the GTT test to see if that is why as my blood pressure has been completely fine.

With the council tax relief you can get help with rent and council tax if once rent and council tax has been paid you are left with less than £185.48 a week for the household (including tax credits). This is based on a couple with one child, you need to add an extra £62.33 per child to that figure. However mortgage payments are not included in this so it would just be after your council tax is paid if you own your property. (this calculation also changes if you or anyone in your household claims DLA) Most council websites have online calculators to see if you would qualify or you can call them up and most will do a calculation for you over the phone. It is all means tested though and based on your current income not the last financial years. Hope that makes sense, I've never had to write it up before, it&#8217;s harder than explaining it face to face lol.

Hey Kelly! Hows it going downunder???


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!*

Thanks for all the tax advice ladies. We cant claim anything other than the weekly benefit everyone is entitled too.... which is fine; i just wanted to know where we stand :hugs: Im not worried about once i return to work; but whilst receiving mat pay i shall have to adapt my lifestyle quite a bit :rofl: Im sure the baby will do that for me anyway!!! :rofl:

*Loolindley* - what time is ur MW appt today hun? xxx

*emera *- how are u feeling today? WOW - u had roh in just 8 weeks time? That really shows how little time left we all have to enjoy this pregnancy... before we all know it.... 

Is anyone hoping their LO comes a TAD early or very much on time?? I am - but only a few days early so that my parents can meet baby before they go on holiday LOL. Obv i dont want baby here TOO early tho - only whats healthy :) If LO arrives 5 days early then i will be 28 if they are on time or late i will be 29 heehee xxx

*Newfie* - Good tips!! xxx Keep it up and think of all the extra $ :)

*Mitch *- :hugs: hope your cold goes soon hun...x

*L&L *- we have a mortgage so thanks for that info... will go on the council website now to double check using the calculator do-da :hugs:

well its nearly 11:30am and so far my day has consisted of: a lay in; 4 work emails; 1 cup of tea; 1 banana cupcake and wrapping xmas pressies.

Really want to finish off xmas shopping today (online) - just stocking fillers and OHs mum and sis to buy for!

also on friday eve im going to the local arts centre to make my annual fresh christmas wreath - the garden is full of red berries so im VERY excited.... i know...im sad. :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

I've had a mini meltdown this morning, but I'm feeling a bit calmer now.

MW appointment went great. I am having to have a scan at 28 weeks, but I knew that I would do because I am so overweight they just want to see that the baby is the right size. She heard the heart beat really strong, and felt the baby, but couldn't do measurements. That's fine. I get to see my baby again in 3ish weeks!

Then I came home, and my puppy ate my pregnancy notes whilst I was in the kitchen. Then Al called to say my car was going in the garrage to have a dent out of it next week, so I will have to walk to work for 3 days (it's only a mile so I don't know why it upset me, but it did), then I spoke to my brother asking if we could not get each other presents this year as we are both moving home and skint, but he told me that I don't have to get one, but they would be buying for us. So now I HAVE to go and find more presents.

We have to go to Stockport this weekend (by train which is free because petrol costs us about £60 round trip). I don't want to go, but I need to get presents for family, and to dish them all out because I wont see any of them until after Christmas now. Back home on Sunday afternoon, then work all week next week.

Then I stood on the scales, and it made me cry, but instead of thinking "right, sort it out Loo, start eating healthier", I just thought "I'll have to egt back to slimming world once the baby comes". It's like I don't care! I'm happy to keep eating like I am, and I'll just sort it out afterwards! I KNOW this is the wrong attitude, but it seems to be the one I am stuck with. 

Just having one of those days. Was meant to be meeting my friend for lunch, but she cancelled, so I'm stuck indoors with nothing better to do but clean which in turn is going to knacker me out and hurt my hips/back more. Al has just called to tell me not to lift a finger and he will do it tonight, but I don't feel like I can do that.

Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## littleANDlost

:( :hugs: oh Loo, I'm sorry it all got to you. I'm glad your appointment went well and I'm a little jealous you get to see your bubba again so soon! 
If your being told not to do the housework then don't! have a relaxing day!

well my day just went bollocks up! all our systems have failed us including all our emails and phones. So we can't do anything and have appoitments booked in all day. Fun times.


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaw Loo sounds like you are having a definate off day...100%. Dont worry about weight gain....it is to be expected and midwife will surely tell you if you need to start watching it. Definately leave cleaning....your hubby can deal with it. Its only fair :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo -* thats fab that u get to see ur baby in a couple of weeks :) AND u heard a strong HB..... brilliant! :hugs: DO NOT feel bad about your weight. Your pregnant. Whether ur overweight, underweight whatever - ive just realised myself that now is not the time to be worrying about weight hun. Personally i think u hv the right attitude in thinking ''i will deal with it after baby''. I know others will disagree with me but as long as ur eating veg and getting vits then its ok xxx As for your bro - just get him something small hun, or are you any good at making things?? I know it sounds cheap but it doesnt need to be. One of the best gifts i ever got was a home made cushion from a talented friend. I loved it!

*L&L* - gosh i think a few of us are having bad days today! :(

*LADIES*
Just seen this link on 2nd tri to a TENS machine if anyone is thinking of getting one? Its been reduced to £27.40 on amazon and has good reveiws. Ive got one so that i have it whilst im at home.... and incase the birthing pool is not free to use!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000QG79D...SIN=B000QG79DO


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies
Im a little late but happy V day to me (+3 days) 
r
Can i ask when everyone is finishing up for mat leave including holidays ? I need to make my decision this week - im a nurse and work on very busy wards with travelling and already finding it hard but i worked out if i can work even 18 hours a week right up ill be making more than stat maternity 

L xx


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - We only have 99 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Loo - hope your day gets better.:hugs:

Vita - i'm hoping to work up to 2 weeks before, however, I have a desk job so a lot easier to do that for me.

I'm hoping the baby comes right around it's due date specifically avoiding... 29th Feb (want it to have a birthday every year!), 7th March (nephews bday) 22nd March (neice's bday). Other that that I don't mind! Going to be an expensive month for the inlaws though, ooops!


----------



## littleANDlost

we've put a sign up telling people to go away and just can&#8217;t do anything, so actually it&#8217;s quite a good day! lol

Vitfa - mine (including holiday) starts on 18th January (that&#8217;s only 6 weeks away) my actual mat leave starts 21st February. I'm taking all of my 2012 holiday before i go! I&#8217;m planning on taking a year.

EDIT - Lozza i've been worrying about the 29th of Feb as well, My LO will only have to be 6 days early to be born then! and then my birthday is on the 21st March so if the baby is 2 weeks late and i get induced after the 14 days it;s likely baby will be born on 21st! I's rather not have that as well. I really wish i had control over the exact date!


----------



## firsttimer1

*lozza*- ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i didnt even notice and ive been SO excited about hitting 99 days........ YES!!!! go us!!!!!! :hugs:

*Vitfa* - im working up until march 1st and then using 5 days AL and then mat leave. BUT i work from home and will not be traveling in February.... i wud maybe start earlier if i had a job like yours? x Happy V (+3) day too x :)


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - everytime i see your scan photos in ur signature it makes me smile. Not just cos they are lovely and the 13 week one is particularly special; but because i remember vividly you posting it after your scan.... and that was 14 weeks ago!!!! :)


----------



## littleANDlost

omg it was 14 weeks ago!! wow!! And thank you :) i can't wait till she&#8217;s old enough for me to show it to her and say 'look how stubborn you were even then!'


----------



## firsttimer1

i cant wait to show my little girl/boy the pic of them eating a Mcd's chip in the womb :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm sure they will love that one!! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Just got my parentcraft classes through! There are 3 classes (2 hours each) on Jan 12th 19th and 26th

Ive not opted for NCT so i hope these will be okay! x


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies. Today is day 2 of 7. Hopefully tonight goes as well as last night. There is only two waitresses tonight and we have three Christmas parties. :xmas1: The thing is, the restaurant isn't really huge, so we have to buzz in and clean and rest the tables before the next party comes in. And our Chinese bosses don't really understand the meaning of "overbooking". We had 5 parties last night. :shock: After I had put the $50 tips there I was wondering, does that sound like much to these girls? In some bigger areas I know you can get more but here in this little town, that's the best tips your going to get. :D
Sorry you're having rough days. :( Loo, don't think to much on your weight. I wish I could actually put on a little bit. I fell so small it's like the baby is gonna break through when he/she kicks. :shock:
Regarding Braxton Hicks. Anyone else get them after sex. :blush: I get a drink and go pee and then they're gone but I do get them almost every time. Makes me wonder if I shouldn't be doing it closer to my due date (unless I want to go it lol).


----------



## wondertwins

G'morning Laddies! And happy V Day to me and *C'Mouse*!!! And happy belated V Day to *Vita*! And happy almost V Day to *Amy*!! In just a few days we should all have passed that mark!!!

*Newfie*- Huzza on the tips!!! :thumbup: Good tips make belly rubs worth it. :)

*Loo*- Sorry about the crap day. :hugs: Don't worry about the weight. I agree with FT. So long as your managing to include a few veggies and vitamins in the mix, who cares. There will be up days and there will be down days. And if you have to walk 1 mile to work, you are definitely getting in lots of exercise. (1 mile twice per day would wear me out!!!)

*FT*- I definitely want my little ones to come early so long as they're safe and healthy. My reasons: (1) I'm going to be a miserable, cranky whale of a human being from about 30 weeks on. (2) If they hang out in their comfy womb past 37 weeks, DH will miss the birth. :cry: 

*Mitch*- I'm glad to hear the cold is improving slightly. 

Well I'm off for a food run. What should I get to celebrate V day?


----------



## firsttimer1

Newfie - i always get BHicks after DTD :blush: so i think i wont be doing it in the final 2 months LOL

WT- have a glass of warm mulled wine and a mince pie to celebrate!


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I'm not exactly sure what a mince pie is. :blush: But that sounds lovely anyway.


----------



## firsttimer1

in that case how about a cream bun??? Mmmmmmmm cream......... i like strawberry and cream filled finger donuts :)


----------



## wondertwins

Yuummmmm! That sounds fantastic.


----------



## firsttimer1

i just had a slice of toast with REAL butter - as opposed to margarine.... think its the first time ive ever had it (i keep butter for cakes etc).... and....

it was *AMAZING. *


----------



## littleANDlost

i thought mince pies where a world wide thing! i know nothing!


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> i just had a slice of toast with REAL butter - as opposed to margarine.... think its the first time ive ever had it (i keep butter for cakes etc).... and....
> 
> it was *AMAZING. *

Let the food discussions for the day commence! :happydance:

I'm sitting here thinking about food, but I'm trying to be good since I'll be having a big lunch in a few hours. Some toast with butter sounds yummy. 

I only use real butter. I've never understood why people use margarine. Is it cheaper where you are? Unfortunately, DH HATES butter of any variety, so I've had to learn how to substitute olive oil or other fats when I'm cooking for him. (FYI - Using mayonnaise instead of butter will make a cake ridiculously moist and luscious!)

EDIT TO ADD: L&L - I have definitely heard of mince pies. I just don't really know what they are. They are one of those things like crumpets that Americans have heard of, but don't generally eat.


----------



## lozza1uk

WT - Mince pies are a Christmas staple! They're only really eaten this time of year, although my mum quite often makes baked apples with mincemeat the rest of the year(no idea why it's called mincemeat as there's no meat, just raisins, dried fruit, spices & brandy I think)

I've just had a slice of homemade flapjack which i made for the first time this weekend to keep as a "healthy" snack for in the week. I tried to ignore the butter, sugar and golden syrup being poured into the bowl and focussed on the oats & raisins part!


----------



## firsttimer1

we get margarine as its lower on bad fats. so i reserve ''real butter'' for baking BUT it may just find a way onto my toast again in future ...LOL

a mince pie is a small crumbly pastry filled with fruits, suet, spices and sometimes a little alcohol. The spices are usually nutmeg, cinnamon etc- all the chrismassy smelling ones! :)

Mmmmm im hungry again :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

They sound lovely! And it's hard to go wrong with any food that comes in a pastry crust. :) Now I want a mince pie!!!!! I think I'll tell DH the babies need mince pie, and see what he can come up with. :) 

It wouldn't be my first time to crave a food item I'd never tasted before. When I was pregnant with DS, I NEEEEDED jalapeno peppers on everything even though I'd never eaten one prior to pregnancy. Prior to pregnancy, I couldn't handle hot/spicy foods, but I guess those taste buds were turned on (and haven't been turned off since).


----------



## firsttimer1

WT- both myself and mitch went thru a Jalepeno stage so that must be a common pregnancy craving LOL. im over it now... not sure about mitch!

is anyone else craving fruit flavoured things? not fruit per say.... but fruit flavoured. Like i keep wanting strawberries - but i REALLY want strawberry yogurt; banana or lemon cake; fruit flavoured milkshakes......... etc etc.......

mmmmmmmm banana loaf.


----------



## lozza1uk

I've still not craved anything:sad2: Although I do get really thirsty early evening no matter how much i feel i've drunk during the day. 
I also thought while I was waiting for the kettle to boil, i can't believe how much chocolate/cake i've eaten since being pregnant compared to before. It does make me wonder if any of this bump is the baby!:blush:


----------



## wondertwins

lozza1uk said:


> I've still not craved anything:sad2: i can't believe how much chocolate/cake i've eaten since being pregnant compared to before. It does make me wonder if any of this bump is the baby!:blush:

https://uk.reuters.com/article/2008/04/28/us-chocolate-pregnancy-idUKCOL86039220080428

Eat up, dear. :flower: (and we should all send this article to our OHs)


----------



## crowned

ha! DH and I had a meat pie (steak pie) for the first time a few weeks ago, b/c there was a British guy at the farmers' market selling them, and DH loves anything involving meat and thought meat in a pie would be awesome. It was. Anyway, I totally thought mincemeat would be something like that!!

So excited to be 25 weeks and an eggplant today!!!!

We use margarine because it's MUCH cheaper here than butter, and healthier as far as bad fats go, too. 

WT - thanks for the article, will have to get DH to read it!!

Newfie, I get Braxton Hicks a couple of times a day, but especially after DTD. I heard you can't induce labor with DTD until your cervix is ripe and ready to go, though.


----------



## firsttimer1

i always knew chocolate should be on the good list... instead of the ''naughty'' list ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

> ha! DH and I had a meat pie (steak pie) for the first time a few weeks ago, b/c there was a British guy at the farmers' market selling them

crowned - sorry to sound shocked... but u had never had a steak pie before??? omg - my DH will just die when i tell him this. All our friends call him the Pie Man as he just cant get enough of pies!! lol


----------



## littleANDlost

i think my baby has hiccups!!! My belly is jumping up every 30 seconds or so. Did have a minute of panic thinking i was going into labour lol!

i don't really like mince pies, or christmas cake or christmas pudding. so it's always icecream and jelly for me on christmas day lol.

my cravings have all stopped now i think. I get belly rumbles every night now though at about 4 no matter what i eat right before bed. i Got up and had a chunk of cheese and then a bowl of cold rice pudding this morning lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L -


> i Got up and had a chunk of cheese and then a bowl of cold rice pudding this morning lol.

 youmay not hv cravings but THAT is a pregnant womens diet if ever i heard of one! ewwwww heehee


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L I'm not a huge Christmas pudding fan either, but have to eat a little bit just because it's Christmas! (and i love the brandy sauce). 
I can also only eat Christmas cake with a slice of cheese on it, either stilton or cheddar. Apparently that's how it used to be eaten! I hate marzipan though so always swap for my mum's icing!

I'm so glad these conversations happen after lunch UK time, I'm full from lunch and it's way too cold to walk to the shops!


----------



## newfielady

When I seen two pages I knew it had to be about food. :rofl: I'm glad to see Chocolate is good for us because it seems to be the most common thing I eat. Chocolate cake, hersery kisses, bars, milk. :D Only kind of "pie" we have here (except for the dessert ( is is one s for dessert or 2? desert, dessert? lol!) kind of course) is pot pies! lol. Those are pretty good and a no fuss lunch. :)
I have the date set for my baby shower! Hopefully it works for everyone. :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> ha! DH and I had a meat pie (steak pie) for the first time a few weeks ago, b/c there was a British guy at the farmers' market selling them
> 
> crowned - sorry to sound shocked... but u had never had a steak pie before??? omg - my DH will just die when i tell him this. All our friends call him the Pie Man as he just cant get enough of pies!! lolClick to expand...

I had my first meat pie a 2 years ago at a Halloween party. The host and hostess dressed up like Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovett, and served them. Prior to that, I'd never had one. It was another good example of how putting food in pie crust = WIN. FT, I think I would get along with your Pie Man.


----------



## mitchnorm

Well well well what a surprise...its food talk :haha:

I am passed the jalapeno peppers phase - that was around week 7 - 10 ish.....still like them but not randomly on everything and by themselves. I have no real cravings as such just a need for more sweet things than usual. I do not have a sweet tooth so thats unusual for me.

I am feeling really really fed up today.....still feel grotty, tired and had to get out of the house. Walked around town trying to get Christmas shopping motivated even if just for an hour...but had to come home knackered. Also I feel like I am being sidelined at work and everyone is not listening to anything I have been saying for the last 4 months.... :cry:. Dont know why I bother - may as well just go on mat leave now!!! Just wondering how do I get signed off 'sick' from work for a couple of weeks.....only to make time pass til Christmas really....nearly called my doctors to say I was suffering from a cold I cant shift and extreme exhaustion - over dramatic I know but I am fed up.

Also am I the only one not DTDing!!!! Not really feeling the desire and hubby is worried about hurting me, or baby (even though he knows he cant) and I am tired.....Just not feeling sexy at all

Sorry for rant - feel like crying


----------



## firsttimer1

wow im soooo shocked that you ladied hadnt had a pie - cant wait to tell DH. :) I love chicken, mushroom and leek pie the best.... yum. :) he likes steak and guinness :)

so ive found im reading the third tri section more and more now....iuts scary!!! Its got me thinking about what else i need tho (other than a hundred more sick cloths lol). Cant beleive i ordered that TENs machine today,.... now THAT made it feel real!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - firstly :hugs: and its okay to rant. why DONT you take the rest of the week off sick? Maybe taking a little break will do you good? and if it makes u feel better - me and DH hardly do ''it'' at *ALL*. He is scared of hurting Digger and im always tired!!! so dont feel bad about that.... i think its common :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

OOpppps another post by me....

...... there is a AUGUST 2012 THREAD! :dance: i know its silly but this makes me feel soooooooooooo far along :dance!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

afternoon laides what a moring i have siatica and spd am in bloody agoney hobbling eveywere if it continues through the pregency i will have him 37-38 weeks 
hope ur all ok
x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *Just seen this link on 2nd tri to a TENS machine if anyone is thinking of getting one? Its been reduced to £27.40 on amazon and has good reveiws. Ive got one so that i have it whilst im at home.... and incase the birthing pool is not free to use!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000QG79D...SIN=B000QG79DO*

*

I saw this link too....but your above doesnt work - do you remember the make and model name etc?*


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh got it....found original 2nd tri thread...maybe a bit was missing from your post

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000QG7...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B000QG79DO


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch tryn this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000QG7...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B000QG79DO

i think its well worth trying a tens machine; seen as we cant go into labour ward until a certain point. Dont want to bring down tone but when i had my natural mc the contractions blinking hurt...... so im willing to give anything a go! x

danielle - oh gosh hun its one thing after another for you lately. Can they do anything to help you? i dont know much about it. Plenty of bed rest for u i guess??


----------



## newfielady

FT- wow, that does make us seem far along. :shock: I have no idea what your talking about with that link. I can't see it lol. I feel like a common whore with you ladies :blush: :rofl: The only thing that turns me "off" is when the baby is kicking. :dohh: I just wait for him to settle down. :haha: My tummy doesn't really bother my self image. I think I'm actually proud of it because, despite being 5 months pregnant, it's still nice and smooth and no stretch marks. *knock on wood*. :)
It's okay to rant mitch. That's what we're here for. I know here you can be taken off work by the doctors for "sick leave" for up to 16 weeks (and that's not even pregnant :xmas1:)


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch, if it's all getting on top of you go to the GP. My friend had a bit of meltdown at work, and ended up being signed off with stress. Her GP was really good about it, signed her off for about 5 weeks and is only going back next week for 4 hours a day. He won't let her do any more than that even though she thinks she probably could. She just found the amount of work she had overwhelming.

I think stress is unfortunately one of those things people can be a bit ashamed to admit to, it took her a couple of weeks to come round to the idea but her GP really was great. It might just be that you're feeling crap with the cold and will be OK by the end of the week, but if not then I would think about it.

It's also not pregnancy related so they can't make you start maternity leave early.:hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- Talking about food and ranting is the reason we exist. So rant away. :hugs: And pass the chocolate, please.

Danielle- That sounds awful! :( It might not help your pain, but chocolate certainly wouldn't hurt your mood. ;)

Newfie- If my bump were smaller, I'd be a common whore just like you. :rofl::rofl: But at this point, it's so dang exhausting and uncomfortable to actually accomplish the deed. So instead... I eat chocolate.

:) :) :)


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Mitch, if it's all getting on top of you go to the GP. My friend had a bit of meltdown at work, and ended up being signed off with stress. Her GP was really good about it, signed her off for about 5 weeks and is only going back next week for 4 hours a day. He won't let her do any more than that even though she thinks she probably could. She just found the amount of work she had overwhelming.
> 
> I think stress is unfortunately one of those things people can be a bit ashamed to admit to, it took her a couple of weeks to come round to the idea but her GP really was great. It might just be that you're feeling crap with the cold and will be OK by the end of the week, but if not then I would think about it.
> 
> It's also not pregnancy related so they can't make you start maternity leave early.:hugs:

Thanks Lozza and all you ladies....I was worried about them forcing me to begin my maternity early but I think they cannot do that until you are 11 weeks away from due date so I have a bit of leeway. They are being a bit anal about the bloody bank holiday days back as annual leave so can see them maybe being a bit funny. :nope: I will see how I feel after tomorrow x


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I "think" they can only do that if it's a pregnancy related reason that you're off for, which my friend's GP wrote all over the notes that it wasn't. Reading my previous post back, hope it didn't sound too patronising, sorry!


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Mitch - I "think" they can only do that if it's a pregnancy related reason that you're off for, which my friend's GP wrote all over the notes that it wasn't. Reading my previous post back, hope it didn't sound too patronising, sorry!

No you didnt dont worry....I didnt realise about the pregnancy related reasons so thats really good to know :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Quick question....who is wearing underwire bras still? Are they OK to keep wearing if I just size up on next purchase? Mine are getting too tight around ribcage......but I dont want to shift to non-underwired, never worn them, prefer wired.

I think i read somewhere that they recommend non-underwired after birth so it doesnt affect milk production if you breast feed


----------



## firsttimer1

im still wearing underwired and now need new ones too (usually 32 but they are now cutting in). Its been recommended to me that i start wearing maternity bras now - not just for comfort but also for the milk ducts? 

have a look at this:
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/isitsafeto/underwirebraexpert/

think i will get maternity bras..... mmmmm sexy.


----------



## newfielady

mitchnorm said:


> Quick question....who is wearing underwire bras still? Are they OK to keep wearing if I just size up on next purchase? Mine are getting too tight around ribcage......but I dont want to shift to non-underwired, never worn them, prefer wired.
> 
> I think i read somewhere that they recommend non-underwired after birth so it doesnt affect milk production if you breast feed

I'm still wearing underwire. As long as it's comfortable to you I don't think it matters. I'm actually still in my original bras :xmas1: I guess where I haven't put on any weight.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> im still wearing underwired and now need new ones too (usually 32 but they are now cutting in). Its been recommended to me that i start wearing maternity bras now - not just for comfort but also for the milk ducts?
> 
> have a look at this:
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/isitsafeto/underwirebraexpert/
> 
> think i will get maternity bras..... mmmmm sexy.

Great!!! Overpriced and sexy bras for me then :cry:
Mothercare had some I think....saw at the weekend buy one £18 and get another for half price.

Newfie - sooooo lucky. I am tempted to just size up underwired around back for this purchase and perhaps invest nearer the time


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm actually in a nursing bra now, and it's underwired. There's a really good specialist underwear shop near my house and the ladies in there said underwire is fine, as long as it fits. I questioned her as i'd read it wasn't. 
I figured if i'm going to buy new bras, I may as well get the nursing ones now in the hope they still fit when I am nursing! I did buy it with some room to expand...


----------



## mitchnorm

I think I may try and find a good store that will measure me then.....M&S are good but I dont think they do maternity / nursing ones in store :wacko:

Dont want to just buy off internet cos they probably wont fit great


----------



## firsttimer1

cannot wait till masterchef tonight; ive just spent an hour googling Michel Roux Jr. I think this makes me certified *MAD*.

What are u ladies having for dinner? I want a 5 star gourmet meal.... but i think im getting fish and chips according to DH! ;) Maybe it will be 5 star fish ;)

Mitch are u fully intending to return to your current job after the baby is here? Im giving my job alot of thought as i will be expected to travel around the UK *alot* - and even places which are 4/5 hours away are done by car rather than plane in our company. Just not sure its do-able. I keep thinking about getting a local job BUT it will prob come with a huge pay cut. Decisions decisions. Humph.


----------



## newfielady

Getting my baby shower all planned out now ladies. Even the lady who works where I'm having it is excited lol. Bit of an awkward question though. (not tmi awkward either lol). My friends said they were going to plan a baby shower. So now I just got them started, they are excited to plan it with me. How do I go about asking them if they are going to help with the cost? Usually (here) the ladies planning the party share the cost but I'm not sure if they realize that. Hmmm. :wacko: Maybe I should just leave it be and if they offer something then great. :shrug:

Edit to add: 25 people viewing this thread :shock: :hi:


----------



## loolindley

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: Sorry about my meltdown before. :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

I got a bit worse before I got better, but after dinner I had a 2 hour nap, and walked the dogs. Since then I have been cleaning like crazy. Proper cleaning! I scrubbed the kitchen tiles by hand. It took an hour, but it was a bit theraputic for me. Anyway, my tag team member (my oh) has just got home and taken over to clean the bathroom and finish off the hoovering and then it's done! I hope the woman who is viewing tomorrow appreciates how spotless the house is!!! I've even got the heating coming on at 12 tomorrow, so it will be warm when I get home from work, and show her around! :xmas13:

Thank you all for your kind words this morning. I'm going to put it down to a bad day.

Mitch, :sex:? We did it at the wknd, but before that it was about a month ago. I'm not feeling it!!!!!

My midwife said that I needed to start being aware of daily movement patterns from 26 weeks. I said that I wasn't really feeling the baby every day, so maybe I need to be more aware? I've been rushing around like a blue arsed fly most days and maybe I just haven't noticed?

Anyway. It's OH's turn to make tea, but being as he is cleaning I might go and chop veg for him.

Thanks again for before. xxxxxxxx


----------



## loolindley

FT, risotto for tea for us. Chicken and chorizo. Mmmmmmmmmmm.

Does your DH work locally FT? I am in the same situation as you. My work will be based about 45 minutes away, but I could be HOURS away (as far as Cardiff) when I am driving my train. It worries me, but I don't have a choice as we need my job as it pays 3 times as much as OH's. Maybe it will be comforting to know that you DH is close to the baby when you have to be far away? xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Newfie - mmmmmmmmmm thats a tough one. I didnt realise the organisers share the cost (but i suppose they do if its a hen do...). I mean over here a baby shower/celebration usually just consists of lots of women coming over and eating loads of cake and pastries, giving the mother to be gifts, playing games centred around babies... just for the afternoon really. 

so what are your plans and how costly will it be?

Loo - yer the DH works locally but i just worry about child care and not being here. and the complications of breastfeeding too - as sometimes im away 4 nights in a row?! will do some thinking.

Mmmmmm risotto sounds good. Ive persuaded DH we need to do a food shop so out with the fish and chips.... and IN with whatever gourmet food Le Tesco does :rofl: 

Must get bk in time for masterchef. Must go and put some trousers and a bra on. 

:rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Yea, i heard they make you to wear clothes round Tescos! Discrimination, I'd call it!

I see what you mean about breast feeding. I guess I wasn't really planning on doing it after 9 months, but it's certainly a consideration. I know in my risk assessment, there was a whole other section for after the baby comes where they had to take into consideration breast feeding, and possibly family friendly hours if it was applicable. I do understand your concerns though. I just don't have a choice. :shrug: Have fun at Tesco Disco. xxx


----------



## crowned

Newfie, I don't really know anyone who's been involved with planning their own shower, so I have no idea. Usually I think friends throw it for the pregnant girl, and all she has to do is show up :) 

As far as bras go, I'm already wearing $$$$$ bras because they don't make my size ANYWHERE, so now that those are too small too, I don't have a choice but to order off the internet. Stores literally don't carry them, especially not in fancy options like nursing bras!! Ugh. I was hoping mine wouldn't grow at all once I got prego, as they were PLENTY big enough beforehand.


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - no need to apologise...i have had a rant today too :hugs:. Glad you've had a productive day...good luck with viewing tomorrw x

FT - hubby out at works do tonight so simple tomato and basil sauce and pasta....with veg and bacon thrown in. I too am seriously considering my job when i go back....i am regularly away from home and overnight in some cases. Even on the days when i dont stay away i could be any end of the country...i cover the whole of the uk and ireland plus some other travel overseas. But yeah a more local job would mean a massive paycut. I earn about the same as hubby now which is good (used to be me alot higher which means we would have struggled while i was on mat leave). Remember regards breastfeeding it depends on how long you have off work and how long you intend to bf for......i will be off for rest of year so baby will be about 9-10 months when i go back...wasnt planning to bf for that long. Plus i shouldnt worry about it right now.....also depends whether we are able to.....:nope:. I have been considering a change in jobs and maybe overall career but have decided i dont need to.worry about that for another few months:happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Not worrying??? Mitch?! That sounds like bliss, but unfortunately I am a natural worrier...I worry about having nothing to worry about!!!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- In my experience, the gals throwing the shower share the expense. However, it's not a very big expense since showers mostly consist of little finger sandwiches and cake. (Must have cake!!) If your girlfriends are doing the planning, I think it's fine for you to simply say, "let me know if there is anything I can do to help." 

Loo- I always find cleaning to be therapeutic too. And now that it's all done, you can kick your feet up and relax a bit.

Mitch- I'm still wearing under wire bra, but I had to size up. I intended to buy a few without wire, but couldn't find any to try on. :shrug: (Admittedly, I didn't look too hard.)

FT- Dinner is still hours away for me, but I just had an incredible lunch. Barbecue chicken wrap and sweet potato fries. :thumbup: The only problem is that I ate too much, and now I'm miserable. Why do I torture myself like this?!?!?!?

As for going back to work.... I will definitely go back. I have no choice since I currently make all the money for the family while DH is in business school full time. However, this morning, DH started talking about what we're going to do once he finishes (in 18 months). He would like to move overseas, which is cool, but would dramatically affect my career. (It's harder to practice law in different countries). I've always been extremely independent and career-minded, so it's scary to think about!!


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Not worrying??? Mitch?! That sounds like bliss, but unfortunately I am a natural worrier...I worry about having nothing to worry about!!!!!

:haha: me too.....more accurate to say i am TRYING not to worry....whether i succeed is another matter :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening. Hubby is passed out asleep on lounge floor (bit too much to drink after xmas work do... lol) dog looks put out! no results from the biopsy yet...

I am wearing maternity bras and have been for quite a few weeks. I used to be a 32D but now wear 34D.

i have these:

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Pac...=sr_1_2&nodeId=83591031&sr=1-2&qid=1323199422

and they will hopefully double up as nursing bras as long as my boobs dont get too big!!! lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks cupcake....may have to.check those out. Bit worried about sizes and not being able to.try on. Happy 26 weeks btw :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Mrs Cupcake said:


> I used to be a 32D but now wear 34D.

So how many of you have not gone up in cup size??? Pre-pregnancy, I went between 32B and 32C (depending on my weight in a give month or two). Now, I'm seriously spilling out of D cups and need to upgrade to at least DD. :blush: The girls are so squished that I look like a porn star in all V-neck tops. :holly:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy 26 weeks mitch! my local m&s had them in stock so i tried them on. i found the mothercare ones terrible personally.

WT - a 34D is equivalent to a 32E, so every waist size you go up you go down a cup size, if you know what i mean... so if people go up a cup size and waist size they have effectively gone up two cup sizes.

is anyone having cramps.... i feel a bit like i did in the early days. i dont like it.... im worrying.


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, I can't resist posting this. I was just browsing Amazon for some nursing bras and came across this: 

https://www.amazon.com/PumpEase-Han...1_19?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1323200463&sr=1-19

Wrong. Wrong. Wrooooonnnng.


----------



## mitchnorm

I was in a 34C.....had to move up to 34D at about 8-10 weeks ...cant remember exactly. Now i think i may have to go to a 36.....but unsure i need another rise in cup size:wacko::


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> Okay, I can't resist posting this. I was just browsing Amazon for some nursing bras and came across this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PumpEase-Han...1_19?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1323200463&sr=1-19
> 
> Wrong. Wrong. Wrooooonnnng.

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:That looks like some sort of chinese torture device....definately wrong!!!!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Mrs Cupcake said:


> WT - a 34D is equivalent to a 32E, so every waist size you go up you go down a cup size, if you know what i mean... so if people go up a cup size and waist size they have effectively gone up two cup sizes.

Thanks for the info. That's interesting. Here, bra size (the number) is determined by the measurement around your chest (ribs) and the cup size is determined by what fills the the bra (the breast measurement). :) The general rule of thumb is that 1 cup size is equal to 1 inch difference between the rib cage measurement and the breast measurement. So, if your ribs are 34 and your breast are 38, you would wear a 34D. 

Of course, I always find I have to try stuff on because that rule of thumb never works out just right. :wacko:


----------



## lauraclili

I wore a 34d pre-preg, moved up to a 36e by week 10 and now need to get myself measured again because my current ones are uncomfortable. Oh joy!


----------



## blessedmomma

just caught up and now im starving!!!!!! love the food talk ladies. and now on to bra sizes lol.

loo- i wouldnt worry at all about weight. for a couple pregnancies i decided i was getting fat no matter what and ate what i wanted. a couple others i was careful about what i ate. i ended up weighing the same in all of them so i dont spend too much time worrying about it now.


----------



## wondertwins

Blessed- I love having you in our group!!! It's awesome that you can say "for a couple pregnancies i decided i was getting fat no matter what and ate what i wanted. a couple others i was careful about what i ate." You are our personal guide to all things pregnancy related! :) :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Blessed! :hugs:

Mrs Cupcake, I am getting low down cramps, and sometimes stabby pains. Since everything was ok when the midwife listened in today, then I am assuming it was just stretching pains. x

I defo need new bras, but am holding off as long as I can just in case they go up again. Going to try and hold out until I get those gorgeous double breast things going on! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i agree with wondertwins! its great having someone with proper experience!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

evening ladies just been to see the coca cola truck its was such a let down :( just a big lorry with a few lights on parked up its not as big as u think eather :( got a good pic tho.

today has been very postive with me an oh hes took care of izzy allll day while ive put my feet up we went to she the van come home played cod n had some cake all without arguning hes gone to his mums now be back 8am to get up with izzy. first night there so lets hope things can improve x

my back is killlllliinngg me


----------



## emera35

Loo - Definitely don't worry about the weight now, just sort it out after and make sure what you eat has the right nutritional content! I have to have a series of growth scans too due to my weight. I'm certain everything will be fine though, Roh was a good size considering his gestation (5lb 6oz at 35+2 weeks) so i can't see me having the giant monster baby the consultants are promising :haha:

Bra wise - I was a 34A pre-pregnancy, and was a 38F by the end. :shock: Those bras got a little tight in the first few weeks of BF, but were still ok. As i've always been smallish before i ALWAYS wore underwired bras. The lady who measured me the first time put the wind up me though, talking about damaged milk ducts etc. :wacko: freaked me out, so i bought all non-wired bras. I've since found out that as long as they are well fitted then underwire is not damaging in itself, it tends to be poorly fitting bras which cause the damage :thumbup: I never went back down to my original breast size after i stopped breastfeeding Roh 8 months ago, and stayed at 38C. I'm now back in the bras i had last time. Non-underwired are soooo comfy for me, i'll never go back i think! :)

FT- I'm feeling ok, a bit knackered though. Had work again today, i'm sooo glad i've only got 2 weeks to go! I also hope i don't go as early as last time, it was a bit of a shock and scary, although i also had an overwhelming feeling that everything would be ok, and it was. Roh was very small though, and was really skinny for the first 6 months so i was constantly concerned about his weight. He's caught up nicely now though :thumbup: I'll try to find some pictures of how teeny he was :)


Well, bleh i feel over in the street on the way to work today :dohh: The pavement there is really slippery when its wet, and i was being really careful, but still slipped over :( Landed very hard on my knee, and ended up limping on to work as it was way closer than going home again. I've just skinned my knee and its a bit sore and swollen, but no permanent damage done. Think i might email the council though as its dangerous, and i've nearly slipped there before! Main thing was it was sooo embarrassing! Loads of people rushed over to me, i just wanted to fall through the pavement! :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - i get cramps on and off alllllllll the time, so ive just accepted them as part of the process lol xxx

danielle - glad u and your OH had a good day - but :hugs: for the bad back :(

emera - sorry u fell over hun :( defo write that angry letter to the council. was it a comical fall at least?? ;)

SO LADIES. me and oh spent 2 hours in tesco - ended up doing a HUGE shop and some xmas food shopping too. Then we leave and he says ''lets have fish and chips'' :rofl: So i guess my gourmet meal will come tomorrow...... :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ooooo i have neva eva been measued :( think i will go and do it will u ladies make me am falling out of all my bras now am around a 34dd


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my 21 week pics izzy and coke van ha
 



Attached Files:







IMG00031-20111206-1824.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 9









IMG00018-20111125-1814.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11









IMG00013-20111122-0912.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 10









IMG00025-20111204-1210.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emera35

Nice bump Danielle, and Izzy is soo sweet :cloud9: (coke van is a bit lame though lol) x


----------



## mitchnorm

Danielle - cute pics :thumbup:

Emera - sorry about your fall....hope you're ok

I am definately heading over to my m&s this weeknd for a fitting...its quite a bif one so hopeful they have a good selection. I posted this bra talk up on 2nd tri...and rockera answer with a link to some lovely bras from debenhams....threads called 'bra of choice'

Right off to bed for me...hubby out at works do so have to warm bed all by myself:nope:
:sleep: night x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

coke van was awful i have always wanted to see it. just notices the state of my house on that last pic it was izzy emptying my draws ha


----------



## loolindley

Emera. I hope you are ok?

I'd never even thought about the prospect of a giant baby because of my lardy arse :shock: Dude, I can't give birth to a giant baby....it won't work!!!!!!!!!!! The logistics! No! Seriously. :sad2: :cry:

I'm going to bed and trying not to have nightmares about giant babies with giant shoulders.

Seriously. Would my foof ever be the same? :sad2:


----------



## loolindley

Great bump by the way Danielle. When is your V day? Must be nearly here. xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am 23 weeks 2 moz finallly haha. 

got to say my foof is better than before i has 17 stiches x


----------



## emera35

Ok here is some pictures of how teeny Roh was, born at 35 weeks, he wasn't especially premature, and we were home withing 2 weeks, but he was still alot smaller than regular newborn size. The babygrows he's in are newborn size, we had to go and buy premature ones, as he kept ending up all tangled with his arms and legs all inside the body part :dohh:

These are all from a couple of days old to 2 weeks old:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Picture069.jpghttps://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Picture050.jpghttps://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Picture053.jpghttps://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Picture073.jpghttps://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Picture078.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - that is a super bump youve got hun! and i just cant get enough of your izzy photos; she is just SOOOO darn cute. Always makes me super excited to meet my LO :)

mitch - night night hun x

well i just looked in third tri and there are TWO locked threads.... so maybe its just as bad ad second tri :rofl: one was about a lady who is still breastfeeding her 8 year old.... i guess that sort of topic is ALWAYS going to get lively lol!!

DH and i are going to use the doppler tonight... cant wait :) maybe LO will kick it :dance:

EDIT:

emera - omg he is tiny! look at the size of that bear next to him...... but sooooooo adorable!!!!!!


----------



## emera35

Loo, apparently bigger babies are easier because of the gravity helping them come out or something :haha: I wouldn't know, Roh was teeny, and came out at a rate of knots. Only pushed 3 times, job done, but the speed of it caused some collateral damage! :shock: It all recovered nicely down there though except a scar. OH reports no change :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

aww izzy was tiny tiny she was 6lb 14 but had rolls she was in tiny baby for a while ready for the pic overload hahha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

first 3 r all in hospital me and my mum just born :(

other 2 she was 9 weeks old only 8lb 6 didnt even fit newborn
 



Attached Files:







29062010051.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7









05072010081.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









30062010061.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7









DSCN0021.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 9









DSCN0027.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- she is stinkin adorable!!!!! and i agree my foof is better than before having kids, my DH reports :blush: maybe the stitches do something great we dont know about :shrug:

em- i hope you are ok from your fall! im so clumsy anyways, im a hazard when pregnant. 

ft- fish sounds really good to me, i hope you enjoy your dinner! i almost made it for lunch, but pizza was easier.

loo- my biggest baby was only 7 lbs 15.9 oz- just shy of 8 lbs, not too big. it was the worst and hardest delivery i had. although he also tried to come out sideways- which doesnt work- so that couldve been why it was so bad. pushed for over an hour. recovery was horrible too, i have never had such bad cramps after. my smallest was 6 lbs 13 oz and was born at 37 weeks. was easiest and quickest labor i have had. pushed literally once to get him out. not sure if their weight played a roll, but it definitely seemed like it. i hope your LO isnt too big, its no fun!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am erm more sensitive:blush:


----------



## emera35

Awww Danielle Izzy was just as sweet as a newborn :cloud9: She looks alot better than Roh did at that age, he was cute when he was born but then went all bug-eyed looking and skinny for months! :haha: Of course, at the time i thought he was the most adorable baby in the whole wide world, but looking back at photos i'm like "omg, he looked weird!" :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i no exactly what u mean this must sound so crule but i think allll babies go through a not so cute growing into there heads phase yet to us mummys they are the cuteist things alive x


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle :xmas13: know what you mean about sensitivity

em- roh is a little sweetheart, how precious


----------



## citymouse

Cheating! Not going to read back!

Paris is great. Seeing lots of sights and having fun. Baby seems to love French food, she goes nuts after every meal.

Is there a new lady on this thread? I hate to waste a gross tmi topic without a new person to scare away... But thanks to my elastic-waist maternity pants, which gradually slide down as I walk, I have horrible thigh-chafing problems! How can such comfy pants turn on me so quickly? :rofl: The seams just move around so much because they're not anchored in place. 

I tried lotion, baggier pants, and even my anti-friction stick meant for shoes. As it is, we just walk so much I don't know what to do. Band-Aids, maybe?

V-day for me and WT! And maybe Glowstar?


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no, Glowstar is tomorrow! :)


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Cheating! Not going to read back!
> 
> Paris is great. Seeing lots of sights and having fun. Baby seems to love French food, she goes nuts after every meal.
> 
> Is there a new lady on this thread? I hate to waste a gross tmi topic without a new person to scare away... But thanks to my elastic-waist maternity pants, which gradually slide down as I walk, I have horrible thigh-chafing problems! How can such comfy pants turn on me so quickly? :rofl: The seams just move around so much because they're not anchored in place.
> 
> I tried lotion, baggier pants, and even my anti-friction stick meant for shoes. As it is, we just walk so much I don't know what to do. Band-Aids, maybe?
> 
> V-day for me and WT! And maybe Glowstar?

Oh my, it's not nice to make me laugh that hard!!! :rofl: :rofl: My belly is so 
sore! Do you have any leggings? At what point did it occur to you to try the anti-friction stck for your shoes? So funny!

As for what you missed by not reading back: we all love food. A lot.

Emera and Danielle- your little ones are so cuuuuuute!


----------



## kymied

Mouse - get some "secret belly pants" I have three of them from Motherhood and they are the most comfortable pants ever. No shifting or anything. And the panel holds everything in place, no bouncing.

My boobs seem to have only increased a tiny bit. I'm still wearing my normal bras, they're slightly fuller but not too tight.

I'm loving the baby pictures, they're so cute!



firsttimer1 said:


> Is anyone hoping their LO comes a TAD early or very much on time?? I am - but only a few days early so that my parents can meet baby before they go on holiday LOL. Obv i dont want baby here TOO early tho - only whats healthy :) If LO arrives 5 days early then i will be 28 if they are on time or late i will be 29 heehee xxx

I'm hoping the kiddo arrives slightly late. I'm hoping for a "spring chicken" Any time after March 20th. My mom's birthday (60th) is the 20th and mine (30th) is the 25th. According to my temperature chart the baby is due on the 24th. I also have family birthdays on the 24th, 25th and 27th. I'm hoping for the 21, 22 or 23! I told the hubby if the little guy is still in there come April he's getting an eviction notice. I would totally get induced on April Fools day but it's a Sunday so I don't think they would do it.


----------



## newfielady

Loving the baby pics. :)
The baby shower won't be real expensive. We had to rent a location, then there is the munchies and drinks, a small amount of supplies for games and a few prizes. I'm hoping I get a good turn out as it's always a lot of fun when you get a nice few people. I got 11 confirmed as coming already, and that's just on facebook. :)


----------



## newfielady

Double posting to add, made $85.88 tonight in tips. :xmas1: Had quite a few people comment on my belly, ask me when I was due and I had one lady tell me I was "the smallest pregnant lady she ever seen". :thumbup:


----------



## kymied

Newfie: Good job at work, and that's a great compliment! Are you planning your own baby shower? My mother in law mentioned throwing a baby shower for us. She said in April but I think she meant February. Right? I'm pretty sure she just wants to do it for her side of the family though. I'm hoping that I can convince my mom to work with her to throw it so it won't suck. We've been together for 4? 5? years and they still have no idea what I eat no matter how hard I try it's always ziti with meat sauce and terribly boring salad. I know it's her first grandbaby but I really don't want my MIL planning a party for me as I'm always miserable at their parties. I'm guessing we're going to have to have a second baby shower for our friends as the inlaws themselves can fill hall, maybe we can squeeze in a couple of my family members too? I LOVE my hubby, but sometimes wish I could get rid of his family. They're belly touchers too!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and just let me say that anyone who calls me Chafeymouse is in massive trouble!

Ps - yes, I'm still awake at 5 am. Jet lag is GRAND.


----------



## loolindley

ChafeyMouse!!!! THAT IS HILARIOUS! :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: :xmas13: 

Right! Going to have a much better day today. The house is ready for the viewing at 3.15pm, and I just have to go to work first. Unfortunately I only managed 3 hours sleep again last night. It's about my average at the moment, which is exhausting, but there is nowt I can do about it.

I hope you all have a marvellous day! xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> Oh, and just let me say that anyone who calls me Chafeymouse is in massive trouble!
> 
> Ps - yes, I'm still awake at 5 am. Jet lag is GRAND.

Do you have to give us these ideas so easily....:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Have you climbed the Eiffel tower yet? I heard on the radio last week it shrinks 6 inches in the winter due to the cold!! Fact of the day for you all there!

I also read in pregnancy book this morning as I hit 26 weeks... "If you're going to get stretch marks they'll appear any time now". Thanks for that!


----------



## MsCrow

Glad you're liking Paris.....Ch.....Ci.......Chaf.....Citymouse 

I'd rather avoid stretchmarks...but as I have them from gaining then losing weight in my early teens it seems I shall have no choice in the matter. Doesn't stop me using the palmers oil though.

Felling like death today, felt like death yesterday. Yesterday I stayed in bed, the day before when I was coming down with this cold, it was exacerbated by having to go to a pointless meeting that took 6 hours out of my day, some of it stood in snow, most of it on a bus. I'm only in work today because I have to do things for this project and there's no one else to do it. 

Rant away Loo, and Mitch, you both have every right to.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!!

Made it to the office today - didnt have to as I can work from home but I was getting cabin fever. I feel much better but sounds ALOT worse which will be great for sneaking off early later :haha: I think I am losing my voice, have a sore throat too....I have that breaking voice which when I speak sometimes nothing comes out :haha: ooops.

With regards work - It still sucks unfortunately - I am not feeling it at all. Someone just asked me if I was going to be OK for a customer meeting on Friday....righty ho I'll just get my pigging crystal ball out shall I!????:growlmad:

Have a trip to Hartlepool and back next Thursday and cant decide whether to drive there and back in a day (its about 400 miles each way I reckon) or to get the train - which sounds alot better but means going into London, across London and out of London.....pain in butt! 

God I am moany today :haha:...on to you guys....:xmas12:

Emera and Danielle - cutey babies....I dont want to even think about the state of my foof afterwards:wacko:

Chafeymouse - glad you are having a blast in Paris - how long you there for? Must be pretty chilly and nice over there this time of year......fingers crossed chafing eases up

Newfie - great tips there :happydance:

MsCrow - sorry you feel rough - I totally feel your pain

Loo - Good luck for viewing today


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies am going to brave it and go into town but the weather is terrible going to get the stuff to make some salt dough decs with izzy hehe x


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Morning ladies - another maternity form question from me - sorry you must all be bored to tears with this q

Im due to put in my B1Mat form but is it me there is no date to give notice of intended leave - do i need to write a letter to go along with it ?

Also as i only work on the bank im hoping to work until 4 weeks before baby is due and take two weeks holidays?
Do these dates sound ok ? Im scared ill drive myself into the wall but just cant afford anything else.
Start mat leave on 27th of feb but take two weeks holiday prior to that ??

Thanks ladies

L xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Vitfa - my HR department got me to fill out a pre-prepared form to go with my MatB1 form but if you dont have that you can simply write a letter stating when you intend to start your mat leave, your due date and a rough indication of when you intend to return. Legally, you dont have to provide a return date and give them 8 weeks notice of when you want to return (or provide a date and change it with that notice period in case they have made arrangements for covering your post with temps etc). I did provide my company with an estimated finish date for maternity leave but do have the option to change - bring forward or push back nearer the time.

I am due March 13th and have stated that I want to start Mat leave from 12th March - however I intend to book 2 weeks annual leave before this - so finish work on Friday 24th February. I can work from home so to be honest I will probably do that for most of February if possible...therefore avoiding having to commute, drive etc. Loads of women finish about 4 weeks before due date - that seems to be average.
I have stated that I plan to finish maternity leave (subject to change) on the 30th November....but will then take accrued annual leave until end of the year and return January 2013. 

Remember that you are legally entitled to all bank holidays that fall within you ordinary and additional maternity leave - next year that is 6 days - so your company should put those into your annual leave entitlement. I put a link to this from government webiste as my company did not have a clue and I needed to prove it to them!!! :dohh: Your company may be more savvy.

Hope this makes sense??


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Thank you Mitch 
My company however are rubbish - the nhs says it all really, 
I will just submit with a letter - going to phone HR today as i want to know what and how much annual leave entitlement i will get when off
Thanks for the info - Hope you are keeping well
L x


----------



## mitchnorm

vitfawifetobe said:


> Thank you Mitch
> My company however are rubbish - the nhs says it all really,
> I will just submit with a letter - going to phone HR today as i want to know what and how much annual leave entitlement i will get when off
> Thanks for the info - Hope you are keeping well
> L x

Aaaah the NHS....my main customer!!! And my previous employer :haha: I feel your pain....but the maternity benefits in terms of time off and pay levels are much better though?


----------



## firsttimer1

*danielle *- i LOVE those pics of newborn Izzy; what a lovely thing to sign in and see. Made me all broody - so good thing not too much longer to wait!!! :rofl:

*Kymied *- whats a temperature chart (in relation to your EDD?) i know nothing. 

*Rashymouse* - chafeymouse is tempting..... but im sticking with rashy. Its got a certain 'je ne sais quoi' about it ;)

*Lozza *- thats interesting about stretchies. I saw a poll recently though and a lot of ladies said they thought theyd escaped them... but got them around week 35 onwards! Maybe they were always there but didnt see them :shrug: 

i still only have tiny ones right down LOW on my lady area. am i the only one???? surely not! :rofl:

*Crow *- hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

*Vitfa *- Oooooo nhs lol. well i cant give you any more info then mitch has. I used to work for the NHS but am private sector now. If i had more brains i would of stayed with the NHS whilst having babies.... much better mat rights then i get... but oh well! LOL

AFM. Well i feel fine but had a dream last night about bananas.... and sex. *NOT *at the same time. :rofl: Ive realised my craving for bananas is for the SMELL. i bought some bananas yesterday as i assumed i wanted some.... but i dont want to eat them. i just want to smell them. I dont even LIKE bananas when not pregnant. I still want banana tasting things tho... le tesco had every type of cake BUT banana cake :(

right..... off to put meat and veg into a slow cook pot for tonight.... then will be back :)


----------



## littleANDlost

Afternoon ladies, 

On The bra front I&#8217;ve been in non underwire bra&#8217;s since about 8 weeks mainly as they are more comfy. I've gone from a 34 C to and 36D though which is quite a scary jump (two cup sizes lol)

The foof talk made me giggle!! Lol Glad to hear that they get better though!! 

FT &#8211; I've stopped having the sex dreams which is disappointing but may just have one including bananas now as you&#8217;ve put it in my head lol. 

Oohh man I just dropped yogurt all down my black top &#61516; It looks rude!!

I have had a very emotional morning for no reason at all. I keep tearing up thinking about putting my Christmas tree up this evening with OH lol. I don&#8217;t know why! I don&#8217;t even like Christmas. 
And I broke a glass this morning before I left for work and it shattered all over the kitchen floor, because I had nothing on my feet I couldn&#8217;t move and just stood there and cried. So stupid!! I don't know where it&#8217;s come from. I was like it on Friday as well.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - :hugs: i broke a glass the other day and it happened to be DH's fav pint glass.... so i started crying. As he said ''dont be ridiculous its just a glass!!!'' so cheer up hun. and whether u like christmas or not - decorating a tree together will be fun :) get some non-alco mulled wine in and make it all warm and cosy in the house :) 

then upload your tree porn for me :rofl:

whats your plans for the day? something hormone friendly i hope!!! :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

Oh i wish, I'm at work getting shouted at by people who aren't getting there rent paid by us. I have training for a new system at half 2 though and am finishing at 4 today. Then going shopping with OH to get some new christmas decorations (primark have a box of 100 random tree decs for £12!) then home to set it all up. 

I promise to get some tree porn up up for you once it's all done!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies, 

I hope everyone has been keeping well. Unfortunately I am now pages behind with no hopes of catching up. I am going to be pretty busy at work for the next few weeks so i'll try to catch up when I can, if I miss anything big please let me know. 

As for me, things seem to be going well. I felt really uncomfy the last few days though, as though baby is squishing my intestines because I just felt constantly full even if I could feel my belly rumbling and I knew I was hungry. Also, yesterday I was getting mild cramp like feelings, almost like really mild period cramps but it only lasted about an hour and then went away. I have a feeling it was just stretching pains. 

Anyways, its V day for me! :happydance: And to celebrate I have taken another bump picture. It's been a month since I took my last picture, I'll post both pictures though I don't really think i've grown that much since my week 20 picture. 
... First pic is week 20, 2nd pic is today at 24 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5









24 weeks.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - well dont work too hard hunni :) and thats an amazing deal at primark!!!!!! :wow:

Joanna - i think u have definately grown - super bump!!! x 

My bump still looks like 2 weeks ago - which i posted - so will wait till week 27 to post another :)

some lady on tv just mentioned taking her LO's to their school christmas show.... and it made me sooooooooooo excited that i have all of that to look forward to :dance:

Im now watching 'Nigellas Christmas' - gosh she makes me laugh with her food porn!!!


----------



## newfielady

kymied said:


> Newfie: Good job at work, and that's a great compliment! Are you planning your own baby shower? My mother in law mentioned throwing a baby shower for us. She said in April but I think she meant February. Right? I'm pretty sure she just wants to do it for her side of the family though. I'm hoping that I can convince my mom to work with her to throw it so it won't suck. We've been together for 4? 5? years and they still have no idea what I eat no matter how hard I try it's always ziti with meat sauce and terribly boring salad. I know it's her first grandbaby but I really don't want my MIL planning a party for me as I'm always miserable at their parties. I'm guessing we're going to have to have a second baby shower for our friends as the inlaws themselves can fill hall, maybe we can squeeze in a couple of my family members too? I LOVE my hubby, but sometimes wish I could get rid of his family. They're belly touchers too!

Thanks Kymied. My friends wanted to plan my shower but I was getting itchy waiting on them so I took the first step in booking a location. Now they're sending me messages and ideas for food/games/prizes. lol They are a great bunch it's just that with being only 20-22 years old and I'm the only married/pregnant one in the group they don't always think like me. I have invited family and friends. lol. And I would _never_ want my MIL to plan _anything_ for me. Honestly, my MIL is enough to make you consider divorce. :shock: She actually refered to me as "the devil" for a year. :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Just caught up so here goes, see if I can remember everything.
Loo- fingers crossed for your viewing. I hope it goes well for you. :)
Mitch- hmmm, what was I going to say to mitch? Hope you feel better soon. That's all I got. :rofl:
Joanna- it's hard to tell as both pics are different angles but I think you did grow. :D

Well ladies, we had a little bit of snow last night (not the 15cms the old folks were saying :haha:) so it may be a slippery walk to work.:xmas11: I'll be extra careful. :kiss: Also, I have to go sign the final papers with the government today for my schooling. :happydance: Exciting. It's day 3 of 7 for me today. I'm anticipating another late night. Our last party doesn't come in until 8 pm. :xmas1: Then we have to bring out their food, drinks, wait for them to talk, wait for them to _leave_, clean up and put away the tables. :dohh: Could be an 11 o'clock night tonight.


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

Having just sat here and caught up I have no idea what I was going to say to anyone! I can't remember anything at the moment! 

Rashy, try talc on your legs - it really helps! 

Izzy and Roh look so lovely in those pictures - I can't believe that it won't be that long until we have all of our babies! Yikes! :happydance: 

I'm sorry for all of you who are feeling ill. I've had the cold thingy that's been going around and I'm still feeling rotten with it so you have my sympathy! 

AFM, I'm just about to head out to my MW appointment. (beats teaching for the afternoon) and hopefully I'll be able to talk to her about SPD. I'm feeling pretty rubbish about everything at the moment - not in a depressed way but I'm fed of of feeling like poo all the time and not even being able to turn over in bed without waking up in agony. Oh joy! I'm just really hoping she'll be able to help me out some or at least give me some advice to make it better. 

Anyway, I'm desperate to go to the loo (sorry but I guess we're passed the TMI stage!) and I haven't got a sample bottle so I'll have to hold it until I get to the Docs! :haha: 

Also, please avoid talking about food so much! :rofl: I had to go and eat a whole packed to crisps just before my dinner yesterday because I couldn't resist after all your chat! :haha: 

xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Ladies, I don't see much growth difference but with these stretching/aching pains i've had for the last couple days i'm thinking we are growing this week lol.

Newfielady - we had a bit of snow this morning and hear there is more to come. Looks like your way is going to be getting heavy winds and rain/snow tomorrow... hope it misses you.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ladies i wish i was entitled to the benefit - but because i work on the nurse bank i only get stat pay - i suppose it better than nothing 

Lovely bump you can defo see the growth spurt
xx


----------



## citymouse

Happy v-day to Joanna, Glowstar, and others!

I finally got to sleep at about 6:30. :sick: Then we slept until almost 1 pm. We went out to lunch, bought some chocolate, and are camped out in the hotel bar. 

One thing I'm not used to is how much people smoke here. Easily 3-4 times more people than at home. And they can't smoke indoors anymore so they line the sidewalks! Feels like running the gantlet to get past them. So hard to tolerate the smell if you're not used to it. Just makes me feel gross. 

Thanks for the leggings suggestions. I have one pair and I may wear them out to Versailles tomorrow since there will be tons of walking. And I don't have talc powder but I used a bit of my face powder. :rofl: All my body care products have to multitask.


----------



## newfielady

Thanks Joanna, according to the weather network we are due for 10 cms of snow and 15 mms of rain my tomorrow afternoon. I guess if it stays this cool though it will be all snow. :xmas1: Plus side is, 1) It's starting to look like Christmas 2) People may not come out for the Christmas parties so I may not have to work late or at all. But on the bad side 1) Not as many tips. :rofl: That's all I got for bad. I'm hoping we get some snow as we have a ski-doo this year. :happydance:
Mouse- If you can find more uses for it, good for you. Makes the money we spend on it seem more reasonable. :rofl:
Used the last of my bio-oil this morning. I asked DH to put a new bottle in my stocking but I thinking I will have to pop down to the drug store and get some more. I'm not sure if I'm just lucky or if the bio-oil is keeping the stretch marks away and I don't want to risk it. lol


----------



## firsttimer1

I know, when i was last in Paris i noticed the smoking effect too - and i wwasnt pregnant then! The smell of cigarettes turns my tummy so im glad i dont know many people who smoke!

Ladies its BEYOND ridiculously windy here... scared our garden fence is going to take off! Hope it calms down for tomorrow when i have to actually leave the house for a meeting :) i may even put on trousers for it....... :rofl:

weird Q but do any of you use good quality disposable cutlery / plates for xmas day? we are having it at ours and i thought getting some really good disposables might be good???


----------



## citymouse

Maybe I'll insist on that this year since I always seem to be stuck doing dishes. Although my hippie sister-in-law will probably complain about the waste... Um, then how about _you_ do the dishes for once?


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - My mum always gets out the best stuff for Christmas day. I guess disposable saves on the washing up (if you've not got a dishwasher) but can you get disposable plates large enough to fit a full Christmas dinner on?!!

Happy V day Joanna, Glow & Others. 

Joanna - just a thought but if you're really busy for the next few weeks, do you want to get Secret Stork arranged and sent out so it's off your to-do list?

Mouse - hope you're having a fabulous time in Paris. Have you found any chic french baby clothes to take home?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Newfielady - yup it seems the poor maritimes gets pelted every year with a bad weather. We still get dumped on with snow every year but not to the extent you guys get I don't think. We are due for some snow on Friday, hope we get a little, I don't want a green christmas.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies back from town been to get the stuff for r christmas decs going to start making them in a little bit. i have my whole bump wrapped up in tuby grip thanks to my midwife seams to be helping the back tho :D


----------



## lauraclili

citymouse said:


> Maybe I'll insist on that this year since I always seem to be stuck doing dishes. Although my hippie sister-in-law will probably complain about the waste... Um, then how about _you_ do the dishes for once?

:haha: 

I love disposables, particularly when you have a load of people over - it makes life so much easier! 


Well, I'm back from the MW. Bit of a mixed bag. Baby is doing great and I'm measuring 24 weeks which she said is fine. Heartbeat was lovely and the baby kept kicking her when she was finding the position (transverse apparently!) 

I'm not so good and she's asked me to go and see the GP asap - my blood pressure is up on what is should be and she said if I'm struggling at work that I should consider taking some time off. And she confirmed that I do, indeed, have SPD. Boo! 

So, on the whole, I'm feeling a bit weird after my appointment. Glad that the baby is ok but not so sure about the rest of it. 

Sorry for my rant. 

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy - DEFINATELY make her do the washing up - in payment for all the moaning she seems to do lol :rofl:

Lozza - i usually use my best china (gosh i sound older than 28 haha) but i just figure it may be easier? i found plates which are 28cm in dia. Thats pretty large right? PAH. im prob not going to get round to buying any anyway!!!

danielle - really hope the extra support helps hun :hugs:

Laura - :dance: for baby but :( for you. But at least now u know its SPD u can get help? :hugs:

ok my rant time - ive put it in a spoiler so dont have to read if dont want to LOL. 


Spoiler
my SIL is 23 and just started uni. anyway she has always been a bit selfish and the way she talks to her mum is just dispicable. Grrrr. anyway - in november it was my DHs bday and u know what she got him? NOTHING. nothing. at all. She said ''im not getting you anything cos if i do i will go into my overdraft and mum wont be happy about that will she?''. The thing is ..... she put a status on fb saying ''saving all my money to buy charlie (her bf) an amazing christmas pressie'' ; she is always going out AND she is getting a tattoo next week. Im soooooooooooooo mad i could explode. So today i told DH to call her and ask what she wants for xmas and she said... u guessed it..... dont buy me anything cos i probably wont for you. GAAAAAAAAHHHHH of course we are going to buy her something, its CHRISTMAS! i would understand if she literally had no money but she does - and choses to spend it all on her bf and his family - instead of her own. IM SO MAD.

ok rant over. sorry. :blush: Gosh that feels good to let out. :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

What is SPD? I keep hearing people talking about it, but haven't a clue what you are going on about!

Sorry to hear your blood pressure is up Laura. A coulple of weeks off work should sort you out. When are you planning on working until?

Joanna, great bump! And, yes, it HAS grown!

AFM, I have just had the viewing, and what a chuffing waste of time!!!!!!!!!! It was an old, and I mean OLD woman :jo: who lives by herself. Why oh why would she be looking round a 4 bedroom home?!?!?! She was lovely, but I couldn't help thinking why would she want to move into such a big house so late on in life. Her family live so far away, so it's not like she would be having grandchildren to stay all the time. Odd. Oh well, good practice for me I guess!

I then put my pj's on without realising it was only 3.45. :xmas13: Ah well, no point in changing now!!! :xmas13:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for pj's loo!!!!! 

laura- so sorry hun. i hope everything isnt too much on you. i have never had spd, but have heard it can be awful. like being big and pregnant trying to get around isnt hard enough on the body :hugs:

FT- wow, sorry thats hard to deal with. maybe she will grow up one day?:coffee:

its been freezing here. we woke up to snow yesterday and a light dusting today. they said its from canada. :thumbup: thanks for sharing ladies, it was beautiful even though not much! cant wait for it to pour down. would be nice to have a bunch while DH is on christmas vacation. our anniversary is the 30th, so would be nice for some then too. 

mouse- :xmas13: i hope you are having a great time besides the smoking and chaffing:haha: smoke makes me gag too. there always seems to be a few people standing outside stores who work there and are on their breaks smoking when i come out. it smacks me in the face and i swear i can smell it on me for hours :xmas21:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks blessed. unfortunately i think its just her character :( but we'll see.... x

right im going to put my Pj's on seen as tho u lot have!!! :)

edit: LOO - here is a link to SPD https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I'd take your SIL at her word and not buy her anything! Or give her something homemade (i.e. pretty much free) that shows her what she could have done if she'd have thought before she spoke!

Laura - hope you're OK and maybe a physio can help you out? At my last midwife appt they gave me a phone number to self refer if I had any problems. 

Loo - probably just an old lady looking for some Wednesday afternoon entertainment. At least you've got a sparkling clean house though!


----------



## mitchnorm

It feels sooooo good that i am not the only one having a rant :haha:

Laura - glad baby is all good but sorry to hear about your bp and spd. Sucks you are uncomfortable! I think you are finishing up work soon???? Try and put your feet up as much as possible :hugs:

Loo - i hate people who view who are obviously not interested....such a waste of time. At first it is good practice i agree....but hopefully you wont get too many more cos it really starts to pee you off after a bit :nope:

Vitfa - i am also on statutory pay even after nearly 11 years with my company....their policy is just crap.

Blessed and all Canadian ladies....send your snow over here...we have had some up north but hasnt hit us down south yet. I am quite fussy this year as i have plans for new years....snow now til xmas then calm down by 30th to travel down to Cornwall :happydance:

FT - i dislike people like that (hate may be a bit strong)...but its obvious she has money for her own needs and wants and is just being damn selfish :growlmad:. I flatshared with a girl in London and me and the other friend always had to cover her utility bills until she got paid cos she was really skint....the next day she'd come waltzing in in a new Ted Baker coat....over £100 worth. Drives me mad when people dont pay their way and she obviously knows you will still be buying. What does your hubby say?

Made it til 4pm in the office :happydance:. I am knackered though and everyone said i shouldnt have come in....i would have gone crazy at home though


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - I'd take your SIL at her word and not buy her anything! Or give her something homemade (i.e. pretty much free) that shows her what she could have done if she'd have thought before she spoke!

Lozza- i would if my DH would - but he has said lets at least give her vouchers. I just get mad thinking about it!!!

mitch - he didnt really say anything and i havent told him how angrrrrrrry i am as i dont want to cause any problems. she is not the sort of person i can say anything to either; she is just so immature for her age :nope:

Oh well. vouchers it is! LOL.

so ladies with LO's already - did you swaddle your newborn or did you use sleeping bags (or whatever they are called - those sleeveless recommended things) ? im getting mighty confused over bedding!!!

:rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I obviously have no experience yet...but reading that swaddling is recommended...my sil.did it for a while. Those sleeping bags are great but now not recommended for newborns as they can wiggle down in them. They suggest 6 months onwards but i think my sil put charlie in them when he was about 4 months. 

I have read some good advice on layers required in cot and basket...but cant remember if in the pregnancy and birth book (the funny kaz cooke one) or my other one. Think it was in kaz one....around week 26-27


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Laura - sorry your in so much pain, just read the link FT posted about SPD, I didn't even know it exsisted. Have some rest and I hope you feel better soon.

FT - I would also not buy your SIL anything for Christmas then, save your money. I agree with what Lozza said, make her something if you really feel you need to give her something. 

As for snow coming from our area, your welcome... we always get pleantly so take what you want haha. By March you ladies in England have flowers out right? Well we are usually still stuck in snow or dealing with the horrible dirty, melty snow lol... so take what you'd like from us here. :xmas8:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks mitch, will look in my Kaz book and check. I was thinking of swaddling for first couple of months but then using sleeping bags as i dont want to restrict movement and growth for too long x

joanna - yup march here is beginning of spring (and my bday whoop whoop) so its usually when flowers just start to appear, i particularly love april with all the blossom and daffodils :)


----------



## firsttimer1

A-ha! Yup Kaz says to swaddle baby up until 3-4 months and then use a sleeping bag.

Ok so next stupid question ladies with babies.... wud baby wear a onsie/all in one under the swaddling or be naked? March - May time..... ?


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft i reckon in march you would definately have a vest (sleeveless and legless with poppers) aNd a sleepsuit/babygro..then swaddle. Suppose you may need to drop a layer near to may depending on temperature. Remember even though daytimes are getting warmer then night times still remain chilly for a while. 

I am hoping they cover some of this in antenatal classes plus i have asked hubby for a baby 'instruction' book....i have two pregnancy ones but nothing for when she actually pops out :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Good point Mitch! I'm really hopeful about antenatal classes - I need knowledge!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have spd 2 got 2 were a bump band wich really does help :D

far as clothes for baby izzy was born june and she used to were vest and a sleepsuit with a thin cotton sheet best advice i was given was 1 more layer than us. xxxx


----------



## wondertwins

Hello, dearies.

I'm sorry that everyone is having a rant-worthy day, but secretly glad that I'm not alone. My only problem is that I can't fully articulate why I'm so blue. It's rainy outside and DH is being a stupid male, but it's nothing more specific than that. :(

I think part of the problem is that I have been in pain all day long. My bump hurrrrrrts. :cry: The skin and muscles are so sore, and I have NO idea how I'm going to make it another 3 months. :cry::cry::cry: I took a bumpie pic to show you laddies how far it is sticking out. If you look closely, you can even see my belly button sticking out of my dress as if it's screaming for more room. :wacko: 

FT- Your SIL sounds very frustrating. If it's important to him, let your DH handle getting her a gift certificate while you erase it from your mind. The idea of a homemade gift is lovely, but to me, that carries so much more value and significance than a gift certificate. 

Loo- I'm so jealous of your wearing PJs already! Good for you! :thumbup:

Well... I guess I'll go back and re-read the thread about C'Mouse's chaffing thighs. That is certain to make me laugh even if it doesn't take away the blues. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







24+1a.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evenign laddies, sorry cant catch up with everyone,

hello citymouse in paris... sympathies with the cigerette smoke. i get the same whenever i go to any city.

right got the results form my pups biopsy. the good news its not cancer!! (at least they dont think so at the mo) but he is having the lump removed next thursday. i have the friday booked off the care for him.

i had physio yesteday and had acupuncture for my bad shoulder. not sure if its worked yet but its not got worse!

anyone seen that if you spend £200 in john lewis before the 11th dec you get £20 gift voucher.

Do you think i should order my baby furniture now to get the vouchers (equivalent to 10% off)?? or do you think the stuff will be in the sale? anyone ever seen a better discount at john lewis that 10% off?

please help!! lol


----------



## loolindley

just been on the JL website as we were going to buy our pram this weekend, but can't see anything about that offer?

/Thanks for the link FT. xx


----------



## wondertwins

Cupcake- That's so good to hear about your pup!! I wonder if they can acupuncture away my bump pain? :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

here is the john lewis link

https://www.johnlewis.com/Magazine/...id=20111207_JLE873_Gifting4&s_emuid=200085695


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- you look fab hun :thumbup: gorgeous bump and popped button too. mine is soo deep it never pops, only gets deeper.

ft- we swaddled ours for a while, until they learn how to kick out if it. our night time routine is a bit different though since we co-sleep. im sure you will find whats best for you. i love the sleep sacks for a while when they are little. you will want to make sure they are good and warm for a while no matter what time of year they are born. they cant keep their own body temp up when they are newborns and need the layers. mine are usually a couple months old when i notice they are getting too warm at night. i read that getting too warm when they are bigger increases chances of sids. mine usually start waking up a lot and i notice they are too warm so i change what they wear to bed. its amazing how quickly you figure things out with your baby, trust your instincts :flower:

edit: cupcake- yay your pup doesnt have cancer!


----------



## waula

evening ladies - sorry not written for a while, i have been R&R'ing - has been a manic few days and had a bit of a scare yesterday; my bump got quite badly knocked by a bar that swung out unexpectedly behind a cow I was trying to blood sample - not enough to bruise me but set off a series of braxton hicks and made me cry, not because it hurt but because i was so scared it had hurt little one :cry: - i try to keep safe as much as i can at work but my job is so stupid for pregnancy, sometimes its so hard to risk assess everything...similarly to a lot of you ladies, i'm finding it really tough working full time in a physical job and half feel like packing it in. work keep telling me to slow down but then asking me to do stupid calls...had to blood sample 250 cows yesterday from their tail veins - not the place for a preggie lady to be standing with a big bump and a bad back. took me from 9-6.30 with a 20min break. :nope: 

I ended up scanning bump last night and placenta/baby look fine and was wriggling around/heart beating but the whole thing really scared me - i know we've reached v-day but i want this baby fully cooked thank you. Told DH and understandably he went a bit mental - but it wasn't really what i needed, mostly i just needed a bit cuddle and to be told it would be ok... lots of kicks and squirming today so hoping all ok...after my last "scare" i just didn't fancy going back to a&e/labour ward to be told i was a over-reactive first timer... :cry:

anyway, rant over for me...

WT - your bump is bloody FAB! Sorry it hurts but just look at it!!!! 

I was in starbucks today, initally for a loo stop but then had to have a praline mocha (nom nom) and the lady said when are you due and when i said march she said bloody hell you've got ages left for the size of you...does she not know how close to the edge we all are??!!! I could have hit her! 

Hope everyone else is well and getting lots of lovely kicks - sorry to the ladies who are uncomfy/spd/back achey...hmmm when was it that we were meant to be blooming??!! I think I bloomed for a day. :shrug:

Anyone else getting a lot of tightenenings?? I'm assuming they're BH - not painful but a bit odd, whole uterus just goes really hard and almost numb feeling for 30secs then passes... is this BH??!

Keep well ladies and keep bumps safe please... xxxx


----------



## waula

ps cupcake - yay for benign lump - hope all goes well with lump off - my pooch is still in the "cone of shame" to stop him eating his leg and getting VERY annoying!!!!! xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

waula!!! take it easy hun!!!! you may have to be done early with work having a job like that. i stay at home so my biggest hazard is doing the dishes and laundry. and when im real big i gripe a little and DH helps. i feel like such a wuss now griping about a back ache from leaning over a sink and carrying the laundry baskets up and down the stairs :dohh: sorry about your pup too :nope: those cones are horrible


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- Thank you for the bump love. I love having the bump. I just wish it would be nicer to me!!! I'm glad your bumpie is okay now. :hugs: Your job sounds so crazy! (But also fun when not preggo.) As for your Starbucks encounter... I might have "accidentally" spilled my drink on someone who said that to me!!! You're right. Non-pregnant people do not realize how on edge we are. Perhaps we should let them know by breaking into tears the next time they say stupid things like this! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - YOUR BUMP! a.m.a.z.i.n.g!!!!!

Blessed - thanks for the sleeping info hunni :flower:

waula - im so sorry about your scare hun. But our tummys and LOs are very robust and im so glad ur little one is just FINE :hugs: understandable u wud be upset tho... i wud be too :hugs: im getting tightenings allllll the time. some stronger than others xxx

AFM..... baby has been kicking alot tonight so i pulled my top up to expose my tummy - and me and DH watched my tummy move about! it was amazzzzzzzing :kiss:

and now i get my hours fix of Mr Roux on Masterchef too :dance: GREAT evening. PS. Loo... i totally would too :rofl: ;)


----------



## waula

thanks FT - glad its not just me with the tightenings - and i'm with you on the masterchef fix - literally LOVE it! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Waula...it's not just MC we love......it's MRJr. What a man!!!! *rubs thighs in a slightly pervy manor* Sorry to hear about your crappness at work. That is beyond rubbish having to work those hours with barely a break. Can you refuse? I hate to think of you putting yourself in pain or danger :hugs:

Cupcake. Thanks for the link! I totally missed you saying that your pup was ok. Thats great news :happydance: I'm chufed to bits for you!!!

WT, I have complete bump envy. Perfect I tell you, JUST PERFECT!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

the problem with this stage of MC is that there isnt enough MRRjr time..... get to ROUX! :rofl:

oh yer, i asked earlier but forgot - have any of you got any stretch marks at allllll???? i dont *think* anyone replied... apologies if you did and baby brain has made me forget LOL


----------



## Glowstar

Hello lovely ladies :hugs:

Apologies for being awol...I just don't seem to get a moment these days :shrug: I feel bad for not keeping up with you all. 

Great bump WT!!! now I know why people keep asking me if I am having twins as mine is about the same size :rofl: :blush:

Laura -SPD sucks...I've never had it before with 2 previous pregnancies but pretty sure that's what I've got now :nope: bruised feeling pubic bone and real pain in groin area when walking. The more I do (housework, walking etc) the worse it gets. Going to ask for a bump band when I see the Midwife next week. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Waula - hope you are OK :hugs: 

It's my V-Day today....think me, Amy and Joanne should all be V-ing today :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula - the cow incident sounds scary! glad all is ok.

FT - no extra stretch marks yet. i have a couple on my hips from puberty... ive heard most girls get them at the very end of pregnancy so im fully expecting to get them...

happy V day glowstar!


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey laddies :thumbup:

Sorry I've been R&R the last few days are been busy and I've been feeling like so many of you lovelies...a little bit down and teary :wacko::cry:

WT - fabulous bump!! Sorry it's giving you grief though...:flower: x

Cupcake - really chuffed that your lovely pup seems to be in the clear - lots of cuddles and love for him at the mo!! :hugs: x

Waula - so sorry you had a scare! Glad your beautiful bump is very resilient tho and is now kicking you lots!! :happydance: x Totally agree with you re: people saying whatever they want to us just 'cos we're pregnant! They seem to think that as soon as the bump emerges we don't mind them calling us huge...cheeky buggers!! 

Laddies with SPD/ bad backs etc - take good care too xxx

Loo - how frustrating these bloody 'waster' viewers are!! Hope you get a sale very very soon! :thumbup: x

Anyways, AFM we've finally put up our Christmas tree (firsttimer, don't worry - tree porn to follow...probably tomorrow!!! :haha:). 

I've had a weird week of just feeling 'off' and a bit down...also I think I'm a little freaked out that even though we really wanted a baby...the actual reality of it happening and how everything is going to change (being away from work and real life) has finally started to sink in!! I hope that doesn't make me sound a bad person :nope: I am totally amazed and excited just perhaps a little scared/ apprehensive about the prospect of being a mummy :shrug: 

I'm gonna go and have a bath soon with lots of bubbles and try and relax and ease my back (been giving me a bit of gyp...may be 'cos of my :holly: which seem to be growing by the second at the moment alongside my bump!! Need to get measured again but am scared - perhaps I'll sit down before she tells me the size this time!!! :xmas1::xmas1:

Take care my lovely lassies xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Evening all....

WT - fantastic bump...its looks neat and pretty perfect. 

FT - no stretch marks here as far as i can see. Maybe i had a loads of extra podgy skin there to begin with:haha:

Cupcake - great news about your pup :happydance:

Waula - pls try and take it easy...i am sure you shouldnt be doing those tasks in your condition :hugs:

Hey glow - hope you are all good

You all have to try Cadburys mini yule logs triple choc......yummy :happydance: have eaten two and trying to avoid more x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my home made decs
 



Attached Files:







IMG00032-20111207-2026.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mitchnorm

And happy v day glow...and all :thumbup:


----------



## Nicnak282

Firsttimer - no stretches here at the mo...well none that I can see past my ma-hoooo-sive boobs anyway!!!!

:flasher::holly::xmas1:


----------



## firsttimer1

so its only me with them on my lady parts lol :rofl: i dont mind too much as pants always cover that area and my bump IS going straight *out*... just want to avoid them above the pant /bikini line!

PS. danielle try to post photos again :)


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Nik....hey I feel like that too and this is my THIRD :blush: it's really totally normal to wonder and worry about the future and how things might change, it is a completely overwhelming.

I cried for 3 hours solid when I came home with DD1 :wacko: thing is...I didn't even know why I was crying, that's hormones for you :winkwink:

Also, I'd just like to say...today's society put's a lot of pressure on people/women to be perfect parents/mothers. I am one of those people that believes that being a mother does NOT define who I am as a person. I am my own person in my own right. Being a Mother is a wonderful experience but some days it is just SHIT and I don't feel guilty or a failure for saying that. 

Hope that doesn't sound like a lecture as it's not intended that way :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar :hugs:....you could be answering my concerns too. Sometimes its just overwhelming and i am soooooo not natural mum material:shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

:hugs: glow :) xxxx


----------



## emera35

FT - My stretchies are getting worse, already had them from when i was a teenager and my hips grew fast, and then from Roh, now they are just growing longer and longer, haven't noticed new ones though ....yet! :wacko:
As for swaddling, hell yes, we swaddled Roh up to about 5/6 months i think, he's wriggle his arms out most nights, but we improvised with a muslin and nappy nippa straightjacket arrangement! :haha: He had the crazy self-attacking hands of doom when he was little. If they were free then he would just mess with his face non-stop and cry because he was freaking himself out :haha: bless! After 6 months the sleeping bags were ace! :) 
As far as how much to dress them in, i'm sure i had a good link round here somewhere, one sec...

Ah here:

A tog measurement is a European warmth rating, and has nothing to do with weight. The higher the tog rating, the warmer the product. Standard tog values are used to quantify the insulation on sleeping babies, and approximately 10 togs of clothing are recommended for 0-1 month olds at at a temperature of 65-70F/18-20C. The following data supplied by the Shirley Institute in Manchester provides a useful rough guide to the tog ratings ascribed to various baby clothing and bedding:



Vest 0.2 
Babygro 1.0
Jumper 2.0
Cardigan 2.0
Trousers 2.0
Nappy (disposible) 2.0 (less when wet)
Sleep suit 4.0
Sheet 0.2
Old blanket 1.5
New blanket 2.0
Quilts 9.0

Note that swaddling can increase the tog rating by up to 4 times. Likewise, a blanket folded in half doubles the tog rating.


Sleeping bags are also usually given a tog rating according to the warmth they provide. Most have at least two ratings, but some three. For example, Grobag sleeping bags have the following tog ratings:

2.5 tog: For use all year and for standard room temps of 61-69F/16-20C
1.0 tog: For use in warmer weather and in warmer rooms of 69-73F/20-24C
0.5 tog: For use in hot weather and warm room temps of 73-80F/24-27C


Besides the temperature of the room your baby is sleeping in, a number of other external factors determine the required tog rating of the sleeping bag, that is, the quantity of clothing your baby is wearing, your baby's health, and the amount of bedding required to keep your baby warm (this can vary from one child to another, but should become clear with time).

The table below is a guide to the level of clothing suitable to be worn under a Grobag sleeping bag for each of the three tog units: 
https://www.first4dads.co.uk/images/product/Grobag_clothing_guide2.gif

hope that worked?

Waula - I totally know what you mean about having a non pregnancy appropriate job! I'm struggling now, i'm really glad i decided to finish in 2 weeks time :thumbup: I scared myself today too, after falling in the street yesterday, i managed to slip over at work :dohh: I'm fine, but i have a MASSIVE bruise on my thigh and hip as i hit the side of the bench quite hard as i fell. So now i have a swollen bruised and skinned knee and a bruised hip and thigh :( I've put in a complaint at work, because the reasoon i slipped over was because the drains had backed up and all dirty water was flowing over the floor. I was desperately trying to move all the cakes out of the kitchen and had asked for help, as it was alot of lifting, but was told everyone was too busy. I had to move all the cakes myself and then i was trying to clear up all the mess from the drains and mop up the water when i slipped. The assistant manager came in as he'd had a call about the pipes and found me sat in dirty water on the floor crying :blush: I was just so pissed off, i really needed the help and no one would do it :( Needless to say the manager went ballistic and put the members of staff who should have helped on a warning. He's the only manager who's been any help to me really. Anyway, i was a bit scared because i couldn't get up, as when i tried i felt like i would slip again, and no one came to help for ages :( He sent me straight home as i was soaking and in pain. It was already past the end of my shift anyway. Meh. I might take time off sick if my leg still hurts next week. So Waula i have sympathy, i'm glad your bumpy is ok, i know mine is too, but i'm feeling really sore!

Oh damn, forgot if i was going to say other stuff now, think i was...


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks so much Glowy!! :flower: xx

You've just made me well up as you expressed exactly how I've been feeling this past week or so and was too embarrassed to say as didn't want people to think I was a bad person and judge me :blush:. I think I am scared as friends and colleagues have been telling me scare stories of how my life will never be my own again and I'll never be me just a mom...and tbh that scares the crap outta me!! :cry:

Your thoughts and kind words mean alot so THANK-YOU hon! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar :hugs: It's so nice to hear that things don't walways just 'happen', and off days are the norm. It's easy to think that you are going to be the only one that struggles. :hugs: Thanks!

And happy V day to you, Amy and Joanna.

I have just donated some money to a donkey charity (yes, you read that correctly). My Auntie and her husband rescue retired race horses, and I asked them what they would like for Christmas, and this was their wishes. I know that every charity is worthy, but it seems odd giving a girt donation to the poorly donkeys!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

updated my last post x


----------



## loolindley

Emera, thanks for the tog information. TBH, I hadn't rwally thought too much about it. We have been given a newborn growbag, but I don't know you couldn't use them from newborn. Also, although I have heard of swaddleing, I don't really know what it entails, or what you do it with. I certainly have so much to learn!!

Sorry to hear about your bad time at work. We shouldn't be allowed to put ourselves into these positions where things could happen. I know it's hard, but it's important that we look after ourselves! :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera - that sleeping info is really useful, thanks! Not tried the link but I'm going to copy and paste the words and save it somewhere safe when I'm back on my laptop tomorrow!
Your fall sounds horrible, glad people were warned!

No stretchmarks for me yet that I can see! Have some on my bbs anyway from years ago

Is anyone else finding that if you bend over to reach the floor it's difficult? Makes me feel a bit sick! I really do need to start to move about differently (getting up and down etc) as we are pretty much 6 months pregnant now which sounds a lot!

Waula - you make me feel bad, I've always said to pregnant woman wow you look huge or tiny. Never realised until I found this chat board that people got upset over it, oops!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hope your feeling a bit better now you are home emera. im glad at least one of your managers is on your side, i would make a complaint!

cool decs danielle, what are they made of?


----------



## emera35

Glowstar - You are so right, being a mum is the best and most wonderful thing thats ever happened to me, but sometimes its just a nightmare and you want to run out the house shouting "i give up!" I think i cried with only small gaps for eating etc for about 3 weeks solid after Roh was born, especially when i got him home, i was like "oh crap, who decided i could possibly be a good person to leave this tiny baby with, what do i dooo?!?!" I still feel like that at times now, and we tried for 6 years to have children, so we were really into the idea of being parents. I think its totally natural to be pretty terrified :haha: It does get easier as you learn as you go along, and i found i just had to listen to my instincts,.... and ask my mum lots of questions :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Emera- that is fantastic info hun, thank you :flower:

danielle - revisiting your last post now ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak......i feel exactly the same quite often. Someone at work today came to chat to me asking how i was doing....and admitted she was really surprised i was pregnant and infact ever wanted children. She just said that she always thought i was just career career career....and she was right. Now i am worried i should have stuckwith that cos i am pretty good at it and know my stuff. When it comes to rearing a child....i do not know my stuff AT ALL :nope:. Myself and hubby even had the 'are we doing the right thing' convo the other night....too late i know:blush:. 

Dont get me wrong this little girl is very much wanted...just hope i am a good mum for her.

With regards your life changing totally ...i have no doubt it will but i am going to try and remain myself...make sure myself and hubby get us time which i feel is really important.....the baby will be happy if we are happy. Plus i am NOT giving up my two holidays per year....they may just need a little more planningbut as the girl at work says...they are portable you know :haha:

So many things to think about.....its soooo the wrong time to make us hormonal when what we really need is to remain calm and focussed :dohh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

salt dough flour water salt n bang in the oven :d


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - I was told you can use grobags from when they're over 8lbs so will depend on how big your baby is when born I guess. I'm hopingyl use as soon as possible as they look easier!


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - THEY ARE FAB! did Izzy enjoy it? bet there is glitter everywhere?? lol

lozza- im 100% changing the way i move and bend etc now. today i was searching around for something on my knees and it reallllly took it out of me. wont do it again.


----------



## loolindley

Thanks lozza. Being as I am obvioiusly destined to have a giant baby with giant shoulders, I don't think I will have a problem them!!! :xmas13:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ermmmmmmmmm i dont them when she went to bed :blush::blush::blush: thort of 17 month old and glitter ha theres some for her 2 do 2 moz x:thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Also, i'm NOT just a mum!! I'm still the same me i always was, feel the same way. My OH's still the same, and our relationship is the same, although better, as it always was. We just have another (soon to be 2 other) person in our family, and its totally ace to have other people i love as much if not more than my OH! Its great being a family, and its made OH and i very happy, but it certainly doesn't define us! We still do the same things, sometimes it involves a bit more organisation than it used to, but its all good :) Having children adds to and enhances your life, it doesn't take over your life. Anyone who says it does is clearly not getting the balance right :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> Nicnak......i feel exactly the same quite often. Someone at work today came to chat to me asking how i was doing....and admitted she was really surprised i was pregnant and infact ever wanted children. She just said that she always thought i was just career career career....and she was right. Now i am worried i should have stuckwith that cos i am pretty good at it and know my stuff. When it comes to rearing a child....i do not know my stuff AT ALL :nope:. Myself and hubby even had the 'are we doing the right thing' convo the other night....too late i know:blush:.
> 
> Dont get me wrong this little girl is very much wanted...just hope i am a good mum for her.
> 
> With regards your life changing totally ...i have no doubt it will but i am going to try and remain myself...make sure myself and hubby get us time which i feel is really important.....the baby will be happy if we are happy. Plus i am NOT giving up my two holidays per year....they may just need a little more planningbut as the girl at work says...they are portable you know :haha:
> 
> So many things to think about.....its soooo the wrong time to make us hormonal when what we really need is to remain calm and focussed :dohh:

Thanks hon, it's such a relief to know I'm not on my own and you lovely laddies don't judge just offer great words of advice!! :flower: xx these bloody hormones so don't help do they!! :dohh:

Hubby actually said the other night - 'we've had a good life haven't we...what have we done?!' Bump is totally wanted (honestly) but I must admit to myself (and others) that I am petrified of it all taking over my life... :blush:

Am totally with you on the holidays...we love our time away from work/ life stresses and my dad said they are essential when you're a mum/ dad!!! They just take a little more planning and more luggage!!! Not a problem as I do like a good list!! 

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Also, i'm NOT just a mum!! I'm still the same me i always was, feel the same way. My OH's still the same, and our relationship is the same, although better, as it always was. We just have another (soon to be 2 other) person in our family, and its totally ace to have other people i love as much if not more than my OH! Its great being a family, and its made OH and i very happy, but it certainly doesn't define us! We still do the same things, sometimes it involves a bit more organisation than it used to, but its all good :) Having children adds to and enhances your life, it doesn't take over your life. Anyone who says it does is clearly not getting the balance right :hugs:

I totally agree....we have a friend who hasmade her little boy the centre of her universe and fwlla has been completely sidelined....he doesnt know what to doand they are having real troubles....so sad. I cant wait to bring up our little girl together andmake her part of OUR lives :hugs:


----------



## emera35

lozza1uk said:


> Loo - I was told you can use grobags from when they're over 8lbs so will depend on how big your baby is when born I guess. I'm hopingyl use as soon as possible as they look easier!

Yeah, most grobags have weight ratings on them, so you can use some of them right away if they are small enough, as long as there is no way the baby can slip its head inside the bag they are totally fine to use. :thumbup: However, newborns don't have control over their own limbs to start with, so if they touch their face with their hands whilst they are sleeping it can scare them as they don't know whats happening. Swaddling can help them sleep more soundly as they can't disturb themselves. You can get shaped swaddling blankets, or there is a good product called a Wombie, which is like a grobag, but their arms go inside. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh nicnak...i love lists too. Every cloud has a silver lining:haha: Plan plan and plan some more
:happydance:6


----------



## Glowstar

I'm glad we can all admit true feelings. I hope when we have our babies we can all discuss the ups and downs together :hugs::hugs:

On that note..here's my 24 week bump....WTF!! didn't realise my boobs were that big :shock: :rofl: 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000248.jpg


----------



## mitchnorm

Fab bump Glow....very neat indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - yet another bump for me to be envious!!!

Thanks for all chatter ladies; ive been reading it and its cheered me up a bit. Not sure why but when we saw baby move tonight i was super excited..... but then i really upset myself thinking about the LO we lost in march and how they would be here now if i hadnt MC'd :( i guess its the hormones and timing. 

so all this talk about stuff to look forward to and making a LO part of our life has really cheered me up :flower: Thanks :flower:

think i will buy a swaddle cloth and a sleep suit to cheer myself up even more :rofl:

still havent found any nursery art. want to get some in there by christmas for when we show the room to our parents! x


----------



## mitchnorm

FT :hugs: for your lost little one and your healthy bump :happydance:

Now shop!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im totally with you all on being a mum not being the cente of the universe. several of my friends have completely changed since having children and it is all they do and talk about to an extreme level. i have other friends who are much more relaxed and i aspire to be like them!

mitch - i have also had similar conversations with people about me being a 'career' girl and how they thought i wouldnt have babies until i was at least 30+ etc. i think hubby and i have been quite vocal about our intolerance of children until now. what they didnt know is the reason we avoided child friendly places is because we wanted to have kids and just wanted to savour our prechildren days whilst we still could!! lol

great bump (and boobs!) Glow!


----------



## Nicnak282

Ooooooh shopping...now that's a good idea!!!!! :winkwink: xx

Thanks again ladies for your feedback...it's so nice to share and have the support of this tremendous team of strong, amazing women :flower: xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> im totally with you all on being a mum not being the cente of the universe. several of my friends have completely changed since having children and it is all they do and talk about to an extreme level. i have other friends who are much more relaxed and i aspire to be like them!
> 
> mitch - i have also had similar conversations with people about me being a 'career' girl and how they thought i wouldnt have babies until i was at least 30+ etc. i think hubby and i have been quite vocal about our intolerance of children until now. what they didnt know is the reason we avoided child friendly places is because we wanted to have kids and just wanted to savour our prechildren days whilst we still could!! lol
> 
> great bump (and boobs!) Glow!

Totally the same story with me ....everyone thought i was 100% anti kids :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera and co. :)

would you get a swaddle cloth thingy like this :

https://www.mothercare.com/Bonfit-Baby-Mothercare-Swaddling-Blanket/dp/B000M4XOIE

or one with a fastner bit? (i assume this example is velcro??)

https://www.mothercare.com/SwaddleM...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## emera35

FT - We had several exactly like the first one, found they were great :thumbup: I think Roh would have busted out of velcro in no time!, plus those first ones have the extra flaps to tuck round their arms, very useful!


----------



## firsttimer1

> Totally the same story with me ....everyone thought i was 100% anti kids :haha:

I was at my best friends party the other day and someone she knows and i kindaaaaaa know said ''i never thought you would have a baby''. I was sooooo shocked. i gre up wanting 12!!! when i asked why she said ''how are u going to deal with the burping?'' :wacko: she is refering to the fact that i do NOT burp in front of company - whereas she always used too (amongst other things). 

Not being funny but *1.* How dare you be so rude *2*. a baby burping is a little bit different to a grown women *3*. you hardly know me!

what is it about pregnancy that makes people think they can say whatever is on their mind??? LOL!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

emera35 said:


> FT - We had several exactly like the first one, found they were great :thumbup: I think Roh would have busted out of velcro in no time!, plus those first ones have the extra flaps to tuck round their arms, very useful!

THANKS HUN - How many do i need realistically? from birth till 3/4 months. I figure it will be the onsie the baby wears which will get most of the muck? so 2? or am i being naive??? :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

I bought two of these at the baby show...

https://www.gro.co.uk/Grobag-Swaddle/Woodland-Friends.html


----------



## emera35

Ft - I don't know why but being pregnant seems to somehow make you 1. Public property, and 2. Some how immune to what would usually be considered an insult! :dohh: People need to think more before they open their mouths i find :rolleyes:

Babies do tons of gross stuff, you get used to it really fast :haha: Roh now burps and giggles and says "oops burpy" :dohh: but the simple fact is, you will be praising your baby for doing epic and hearty burps before you know it, as its a bloody nightmare when they don't manage it! :)


----------



## lauraclili

I bought two of these at the baby show...

https://www.gro.co.uk/Grobag-Swaddle/Woodland-Friends.html


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> FT - We had several exactly like the first one, found they were great :thumbup: I think Roh would have busted out of velcro in no time!, plus those first ones have the extra flaps to tuck round their arms, very useful!
> 
> THANKS HUN - How many do i need realistically? from birth till 3/4 months. I figure it will be the onsie the baby wears which will get most of the muck? so 2? or am i being naive??? :rofl:Click to expand...

We had 3, i think there were a couple of occassions i wished we'd had 4 but overall that was more than sufficient:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

laura those are lush!

emera - i know its ridiculous. im glad i hardly know her or i would have been upset! im a VERY likely person to have children i'll have her know!!! :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

WT, you have a lovely bump....all I can think to do for the pain is to massage in some cocoa butter all over to add some moisture. In fact, get the man to do it for you.

Love your bump progress Joanna.

Waula, I'd have been so pissed at the stupid coffee shop woman, especially after such a bad day. If it happens again, and similar happened to me ("was it planned?") ages ago, I have resolved to just stare at them quizzically to make them feel reallllllyyyy uncomfortable.

Laura, Glow and Danielle. I've been banging on about SPD at various points in this thread. It can be _debilitating _so I hope your midwives are referring you for physiotherapy right now in addition to any bump bands. When I thought I had the start of it I was sternly spoken to by someone who is badly effected by it but she made me realise I must act on what is not ok, don't suffer quietly. It may not be serious though I think Laura, if you have that much pain from turning over, you need more help.

Love the bump Glow!

Thanks for the amazing bedding info Emera, I've saved it. We have a swaddle blanket ready, I might get a couple more (lazy velcro ones) - FT I noticed the one we have also comes in a three pack for £18 - it's a Summer Infant Swaddle blanket. So, so sorry you had such a bad day and I'm furious with you about your employers, I hope they take your complaint very seriously and if they don't, I hope you can document their lackadaisical approach over the past few months and send it to head office.

I hear you Niknak, I have the same fears. I think MrC is more maternal than me, a lot of baby stuff just leaves me cold and I wonder, having just completed the PhD, am I throwing my life away, becoming identity-less whilst potentially being a really crap mother? On the other hand, days like today make me want to check out of 'life' and be something different, a mother, but I realise I need to stop seeing these positions as being diametrically opposed. :wacko: They're not. It's all just a big, fast, scary, learning curve. I take heart from MrC's excitement, it makes me see a balance/reality, and some joy.

AFM, I spent a freezing day in Stockport doing some sodding research interviews with some time completely wasted when one interviewee didn't turn up to work and didn't think to contact me. Charming. "Lunch" was spent eating my sandwich in a closed shop doorway out of the hail. My throat has burned up and I spent the other interviews trying not to drip snot on interviewees. I should never have gone in, I should have cancelled them all, but my project ends in February and no one is magically going to do it for me....though my co-manager seems to think I'll be doing extra hours here and there to make sure it's all done....errr, I don't think so. I'm not a magician or a martyr however conscientious I've tried to be, the whole project has been a series of let downs by other people that cumulatively have set me back months......rant over. Sorry. :nope:

My bra, a Royce one was driving me NUTS, it's not too small but it's SO uncomfortable and I hate the design despite it being a handy nursing one. Disgusted to see red welts from the shoddy pattern and nasty shiny hard fabric I went and found a luscious, soft, made from silk, Elle Macpherson bra is TK Maxx for a fiver. It has underwires but is big but ok (34F, I'm not a 30E anymore, probably a 32F so room to grow) and sooooooo soft. I also noticed how all maternity dresses seem to 'show off' the cleavage area so this is faaarrrrrr more suitable than the yampy Royce one. I don't care, I feel like a new woman and my lovely bust is breathing a sigh of relief. :happydance:

I'm on a mission to track down more, cheap, Elle Macpherson nursing bras, I have one and it's heaven. I wouldn't wear another brand, nursing or normal.


----------



## MsCrow

Ooops, bit of an essay, sorry.


----------



## emera35

We had one of these too, it was pretty good. My SIL swears by them though, the baby in the video is too cute!!!

https://www.woombie.com/


----------



## mitchnorm

Excellent swaddling blanket search....i like the look of those mothercare ones...and a good price too :happydance:

Righty ho...off to bed for me....still feeling a bit ropey...getting a chesty cough and just hope i can speak properly tomorrow....training some bods :nope:

Night night laddies x x


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow - I will heare nothing negative said about my new hometown!!!! It might put me off from moving, so in future, you may comment on how lovely the weather is, but that is all :xmas13: Also love you comment about 'my (your) lovely breasts breathing a sigh of relief'. FAB!! 

I really need to start making lists about what I need. I totally love the idea of swaddleing, but hadn't even occured to me to buy special blankets. Must make a list. Maybe in January!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - thanks for that link hun :hugs: you poor thing - you really should get better before overloading yourself - and eating lunch in a cold doorway lol! 
and Elle Macpherson nursing bras sounds like a good shout too x

emera - you are soooo useful with all ur info and links :hugs:


----------



## emera35

FT - Its really nice that its helpful, i'm happy to be able to help :) i was pretty lost about buying stuff, and to be fair i just took everything i was given as hand-me-downs and advice, and then had to figure out what worked for myself, which took a while! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

im a total ''know not alot rookie'' when it comes to practical baby stuff LOL. im good at the psychological / developmental side of understanding babies-children (as its my field) but clothes, bottles, practical stuff.... NOT A CLUE! LOL

well ive totally confused myself as to WHICH swaddle to buy... so will prob break out the debit card tomorrow instead of tonight ;) at least i know what i need now :)

Just watching 'Outnumbered' - gosh i hope i dont have a child like Karen!!! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

haha i love outnumbered! :haha: Cracks me up :)

There is no rush to buy a swaddle blanket, just sleep on it for a bit, there is so many choices out there, don't confuse yourself :hugs: The best advice i can give is, don't by too much stuff, and always choose whatever is going to be the most flexible and adaptable option, because you never really know what exactly will work for you :thumbup: As far as swaddling goes, you could always just get a couple of flannel sheets and watch a video of how to swaddle then practice on a teddy or something. That way you'd have some sheets, which you could use for anything once you stop swaddling, shaped blankets aren't necessity ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks hun ;)

well im off to :sleep:

last night whilst i was dreaming of bananas my DH had a dream that we had a baby girl :kiss: im still awaiting a gender dream! maybe tongiht will be my night :dance:

*NIGHT LADDIES  X*


----------



## waula

night night ladies - pretty knackered at this end too... 

swaddling - who knew it was so complicated!!!!!!!!!!!! i get pretty panicked about how little i know about this and just keep thinking that we are basically animals and surely there's going to be a moment of revelation where instinct kicks in??! thanks for all the advice once more...

FT re: dreams...my DH had a naughty dream last night about us DTD and half way through I popped downstairs to have a lamb kebab and he couldn't carry on once i came back upstairs because i smelled of lamb kebab. i thought it was meant to be me having the mad dreams!!! xxx


----------



## emera35

Night night! :sleep:

Enjoy the mad dreams i know i will! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Oh and Waula, yes, instinct definitely does kick in :) :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Now I want a fancy swaddle blanket too! :)

So a couple of odd things to mention.
I discovered this morning that I can no longer see my crotch when I look down. That's very strange for me, as I've always been quite slender. DH was laughing at me trying to lean forward and see how far I had to go to see my own bits.:blush:

Second, anyone else's boobs doing a bit of, uh, practice? TMI - Mine have little droplets of something on them every now and then, and if I squeeze a bit, more comes. It's VERY weird. 

DH and I watched baby dance in my tummy today - he was totally shocked at how much my belly would move when baby kicked and squirmed. It was SO much fun to see :cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

No stretch marks here for me yet. I think there may be a few brewing just under the surface though. :wacko:

AFM: I survived another night. Got another $32.71 in tips. :happydance:. It's looking like I'm going to be working 5 days next week too. Crazy for someone like me who hasn't worked full time in a year. :dohh: Finding out the babies gender in less than a week! :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

waula I have a pet/vet related question for you. I realize you specialize in cows but my dog is pretty big. :haha: She keeps getting skin infections and I keep bringing her to the vet. $300 later I have some pills and it goes away for a while. My question is why do it keep coming back? If it's just an infection and it's treated with anti-biotics there must be a reason it comes back. What do you think?


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- cant wait to find out what gender you are growing!!!!!!:happydance:

laddies- it made me so sad reading your posts earlier. you really cant let the world make you feel like your not a good mom because you arent "perfect". anyone who thinks they have all the answers and is "perfect" is probably the one with the most problems and has the kid that grows up to be all messed up. 

everyone needs a break for their sanity, that doesnt make you a bad mom- just human. its good to have a break. when you come back re-energized and with a clear head you will be able to take care of your baby/child better.

and please dont compare, you will drive yourselves crazy. every baby and mom is an individual and therefore different from everyone else in the world. that also makes your relationship and how you parent unique in every way. what works with one kid doesnt always work with another. even kids in the same family. each of my children have been a learning experience for me.

really its not like you all arent mommies already either. you have been making changes in your lives for the past 6 months for this child and that screams mommy to me. dont let high expectations of yourself beat you up. you are all much stronger than you think you are. parenting is the hardest job in the world, but you were made to handle it. believe me, i was the tomboy growing up who played in the dirt and thought kids were noisy and annoying. i didnt babysit and was petrified when i had my first. one day at a time you figure it out though. i would have never thought i had any maternal instincts in me of all people, but amazingly you find what you need and make it through. 

we are still women and therefore emotional beings. thats a good thing, even if we have a crazy moment every now and then. :hugs:

you are all great moms to me!


----------



## MsCrow

blessedmomma said:


> really its not like you all arent mommies already either. you have been making changes in your lives for the past 6 months for this child and that screams mommy to me. dont let high expectations of yourself beat you up. you are all much stronger than you think you are. parenting is the hardest job in the world, but you were made to handle it. believe me, i was the tomboy growing up who played in the dirt and thought kids were noisy and annoying. i didnt babysit and was petrified when i had my first. one day at a time you figure it out though. i would have never thought i had any maternal instincts in me of all people, but amazingly you find what you need and make it through.
> 
> we are still women and therefore emotional beings. thats a good thing, even if we have a crazy moment every now and then. :hugs:
> 
> you are all great moms to me!

This is the most awesome post ever. Thank you. :flower:

Filing this away for later, it's from Good Houskeeping via the NTT pregnancy thread (another forum). A lot can be disputed but might stop me going insane.


Babies do not need constant attention.
Babies do not need endless stimulation.
Babies do not need their nappies changed at night unless they are heavily soiled or sopping wet.
Babies do not need burping.
Babies can sleep in your bed.
Babies can have dummies.
Bottlefeeding does not mean you have failed as a mother.
Babies can be top and tailed two days in a row.
Your partner can (and should) be left in charge.
Some babies actually like wet nappies.
Small babies do not miss their parents if they go out for the evening.
Competent babysitters can look after babies.


----------



## loolindley

Morning Laddies!

Blessed, what a lovely post. Thank you so much. For those of us stepping onto unknown ground it's so daunting, and although I know there is nothing I can do about it now it helps to know that all you experiences Mum's have been where we are. :hugs:

Well, I am 25 weeks today, so reading my Kaz Cooke book for this week I was shocked and confused to learn that on the list of things I need, was vests (understood); babygros (understood); AND SLEEPSUITS?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was under the impression that babygros and sleepsuits were one and the same thing?? :sad2: How can I know so little????? Will some PLEASE shed light on the differences?

Luckily, I can't buy and 'stuff' yet. There is no point because we will be moving twice before the baby (hopefully) arrives, once to my parents, and then to our new home when it's ready, so there is not much point in buying in loads of stuff until we at least have the keys for the new place. *phew*

Have a lovely day one and all! xx


----------



## loolindley

Ms Crow, I think I need to write that out, and carry it with me at all times! Hope you have a better day today, and there is no standing around in the fabulously tropical town of Stockport. x


----------



## wouldluvabub

I think they are the same.. I googled it for you and the best answer I could see was not all sleep suits will have feet in them????? :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies, just about to pop to work but wanted to upload my 'tree porn' before i left.

Will catch up with everything a bit latter. Hope you all have a good morning!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0497.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw blessed what an amazing post to wake up to read tthis morning.....you know what you are totally spot on. I am going to do this my way and if we make mistakes, thats what life is all about you learn. I feel fab (apart from constant cough!!!) Today x x:hugs:

Mscrow - spot on list ....i am going to print that and keep it to hand...true words x

LandL - brilliant tree porn....i am going to start letting myself get a little bit christmasy this weekend for sure.....its a slow burner this year for me perhaps cos i keep skipping to something important happening in March....mmmm now whats that again????:winkwink:

I am off to work....will catch up with you laddies sometime later. Am out for dinner with my best mate tonight...havent seen her in ages. She is the one with the three rounds of ivf (last one exactly when i found out i was pregnant:nope:)....so wish me luck that its not to awkward. Reallyneed to clear the air and move forward x bx

Have a lovely day:happydance:


----------



## emera35

Ms Crow - I found Roh needed help burping pretty often, but the rest of that list proved totally accurate for me!! :thumbup: Roh LOVED his wet nappies! :haha:

Blessed - Thanks for that post! :hugs: xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,
On a train on my phone so won't write much but reading all the posts from last night is so lovely, nice to know we all have the same first time fears. I really don't know what I'm letting myself in for! Thanks especially to Blessed for a brilliant speech!
Great tree L&L 
And that's all for now, might be back later if I'm not crazy busy at work, Christmas party tonight in London so I'm in my first maternity dress! Plain black for work but plan to throw a piece of tinsel round my waist for the evening then watch everyone get drunk on happy hour cocktails :-( will be asking for some non-alcoholic ones for me!


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza! You're first maternity dress? Gosh, how have you managed? Going anywhere nice in ThatLondon? Some bars do some pretty lovely non alcoholic cocktails though no, it won't take away the slight weariness from watching people get trashed.

I hope dinner goes ok today Mitch, you never know, as painful as it might be she also might find some baby talk helpful because life does go on and though she hasn't conceived yet, it doesn't mean she's probably not an expert on a lot of this. My brother and SIL have gone through several rounds of ICSI and it's truly heartbreaking.

Loo, happy 25 weeks. I am happy to report I am working from home this AM and doing an interview from the office this PM. Quite frankly I shouldn't be doing either but it certainly beats freezing my arse off in tropical Stockport. Question: Why are there no street signs in Stockport? It took me guesswork to find Chestergate.

I have a fundraiser dinner this evening so I guess I better concentrate on being better....I'm at the same stage as you Mitch, shocking (and painful) cough.....mostly dried up snoz.

Ooooo 26 weeks :) Safer territory.


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow & Blessed - GREAT posts :) and Crow, enjoy your shindig tonight!

Loo - dont worry. It was only yesterday that i went ''a all-in-one and a sleepsuit arent the same??'' so u are not alone - we can learn together :hugs:

L&L - ahhhh tree porn :dance: LOVE.

Mitch - im sure ur dinner will be lovely and the air will be smog free by the time u leave ;) Update us later / tomorrow.... enjoy xxx

Lozza - have a FAB christmas party.... our company dont do them.... im JEALOUS!

WOW so many parties for you ladies tonight. so have you ALL been buying maternity clothes and dresses?? Ive just been buying one UK size clothing up lol
HOWEVER i have noticed my work top today (uk size 12) is higher at the front due to bump.... good job its a smock style top :rofl:

im off to birmingham soon for a crappy nonense meeting. will prob only last an hour (about booooooring NVQs). Its not even part of my remit but said i will represent someone else haha. gets me outta the house ;)

Right have a good morning laddies..... will be back later! xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

Firsttimer ~ Im loving your avatar :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely posts from Blessed and Mrs Crow :thumbup::thumbup:

Wow...most of you are in double digits now :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, 

So yesterday I noticed that baby hadn't kicked me all day, so last night I was trying to get baby to move by moving my tummy around gently but nothing. Its amazing how easy it is to make your self nervous by the fact that your baby has had a quiet day. But so far this morning i've already felt some small movements, phew. Perhaps baby has changed positions and I can't feel his kicks quite as hard as before? Anyone else notice a decrease in movement all of a sudden, did it pick back up again?

So how is Christmas preparations going for everyone? I've decided to make some gifts this year to help save some money. So i've made these cute christmas tree ornaments... it's basically lots of pieces of ribbon pinned to a foam ball. I've made 6 of them so far and have another 1 or 2 to make, I quite enjoy making these... i love crafts :)
 



Attached Files:







Blue.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 3









green.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3









purple.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lauraclili

Joanna, they're lovely! :D 

I've noticed that sometimes I get tonnes of movement and other times I get nothing but a few prods. Could baby be facing inwards so you don't feel so much?


----------



## emera35

Ergh the weather is disgusting today!

My cold has turned into a raging sore throat, its awful i feel sooo dry all the time. At least i'm not a snot ball anymore though :sick:

Been to have my flu jab today, finally! Got soaked on the way back when it started suddenly raining and blowing a gale, so fun horizontal rain. As it started i realised it had said windy and wet on the weather last night, but as it was just overcast when i left the house i forgot :dohh: Sooo, cold, flu jab and a good cold soaking...joy! I'm so glad i'm out on Friday, Saturday and Sunday night :shock: I may not make it through the weekend :wacko:

Guess i'll just have to man up and party on through! :haha: I can skip the work leaving drinks on Friday if i'm not up for it, but no way am i missing Saturday night i'm really looking forwards to a proper night out, with friends we've not seen for a while. We even have a babysitter and everything, which we only do as a treat, because they aren't cheap and we are poor! :haha: 

Caught sight of myself in a shop window on the way home today and realised i'm doing the pregnant waddle! :shock: :dohh: Anyone else?


----------



## emera35

Joanna, those decorations are lovely! :) As for movements, i do get quiet spells too, but the MW always says if its anything you aren't sure about or that makes you feel worried then give them a call. They are used to mums to be worrying, and will be able to tell you whether you need to or not. Its nice to have a professional put your mind at rest :thumbup: Try eating something sugary, that usually gets the movements going :) It sounds pretty normal at this point to have times when you don't feel the movements as much. If you still feel wriggling then its all good :)


----------



## crowned

Thanks for the lovely morning message, Blessed!
Mrs Crow, I like your list too, but what is "top and tailed"?
My kitty has a new favorite spot - perched on top of my bump!! It's quite hilarious, as he seems a bit precarious up there, but he really seems to love it. He starts purring as soon as he gets himself curled up nicely on there.

No pregnant waddle yet, but the last of my non-maternity clothes are really not fitting anymore and made me realize how few maternity tops I do have! I got a bunch from a lady online, but most of them are MASSIVE and just look like tents, so I may need to go find myself a few tops that are a bit more flattering. 

We also don't have laundry (haven't since Saturday) because our landlord is drilling out parts of the concrete under where the laundry is in the basement. I have no idea when we'll have laundry again, but I'm thinking a trip to the laundromat might be required soon....


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey Laddies :thumbup:

Just a quickie to say thanks so much to Blessed & Crow for their wonderful posts :flower::flower: I feel so much better after reading that being a mummy is a personal thing and we will all go about it in our own special way!! 

Blessed - you made me cry this morning (in a good way!) - great wise words, you're an inspiration hon xxx

I'll be back later with some tree porn etc.... :haha:

xxx

PS What a rubbish weather day...gales and sleet...ooooh I look a picture as you can imagine!! :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

After reading the past several pages of uplifting encouragement, I just have to say: I LOVE YOU LADDIES! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

*L&L*- Great tree porn. 

*Emera*- I'm totally doing the waddle. If I concentrate, I can walk normally, but if I don't pay attention, it's pretty bad. :blush:

AFM...I put up a few decorations in my living room and my itty bitty tree. It's more of a strip tease than porn. :xmas16: But it made me feel festive anyway. The only problem is that 1/2 the lights are not working. :shrug: Once I sort that out, I'll take a picture of my living room. Mind you, the rest of my house is still a wreck from the move. But having Christmas decorations out seemed more important than unpacking boxes of dishes and clothes. :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

afternoon ladies!! 

FT i tried to manage in non maternity tops for as long as possible but found that my bump peeked out the bottom of them in the end, they just weren't long enough, However i'm finding that mat tops don't take our boob growth into account, the size 8 tops still expect me to have size 8 boobs, when infact they're more a size 12 now, but as they give room for the bump size 12 tops look to big?? Is this just me??


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Ladies, glad to know i'm not the only one who gets worried when baby has a quiet day... feeling better today knowing that I can feel the odd wiggle... but certainly not the prods that made my belly move that I have been feeling. Laura- maybe you are right, baby could have moved and is now facing inwards, making the movements feel less strong. Emeri - if this quiet movement continues I might give my GP a call.

Glad you all like my little christmas crafts, they look really pretty hanging in the tree with the christmas lights making them sparkle. I'm going to buy some nice boxes to wrap them in and they should make a nice gift :)


----------



## wondertwins

Joanna- I meant to say, I love your Christmas crafts!!!! Were they difficult? How exactly did you make them?


----------



## firsttimer1

*Joanna* - love the home made gifts! x and my bubs has 2 days randomly when i feel nothing..... then loads again.... i guess they have quiet periods??? Im beginning to feel LO *ALL* the time now tho.... last night he/she actually stopped me from falling asleep due to the movement :dance:

emera - ive perfected the ''waddle'' ;)

L&L - mmmmmm i will have to try on some mat clothes then and see what the sizing is like then, as ive always been big on top :rofl: its weird tho. i went up a bra size before week 10... then stayed a 34F till now...... not that im complaining!!! i already have a sore back!!!

*SO IM BACK FROM BIRMINGHAM*
The roads were awful due to the wind - a lorry got blown into my lane just ahead of me... was so glad i wasnt there..... and then, the person i was meeting cancelled as had been stuck on Newcastle roads for 2 hours!!!! so what a waste of time. Oh well. It got me out.

Zumba tonight too. My last one till FEBRUARY thanks to my january antenatal classes being on Zumba nights!!!! BOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

wondertwins said:


> Joanna- I meant to say, I love your Christmas crafts!!!! Were they difficult? How exactly did you make them?

Christmas crafts were not difficult, you just need some patience as 1 will take approximately 2 hours to make. You start with a styrofoam ball (you can get from craft stores, it's the same stuff you use to stick in the bottom of a flower vase for fake flowers that helps keep them standing). Then you just cut pieces of ribbon in about 5 different colours/patterns and fold them over and pin them onto the ball. You just keep adding pieces of ribbon until the whole styrofoam ball is covered, then add some longer pieces of ribbon so you can hang them. Pretty easy and they look really pretty all covered in glittery ribbon lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

ARGGGHHHHHH im not sure if im just extra hormonal today (probably) but second tri is driving me mad!!!! Even threads i would NEVER think wud lead to arguing are. There is one with a link to a petition over that poor little baby who is hospital this week after suggested severe abuse (if your interested: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ase-sign-petition-warning-shocking-story.html ) snd even THAT has people arguing. 

I mean, if you want to sign the petition - sign it. If you dont like it or think otherwise then leave the thread!!!! go to another one!!!!

ARRRRGGHHHHHHHHHHH

ok rant over....... :flower:


----------



## littleANDlost

alot of women on here (as in on baby and bump) have some very strong views and like to voice them with out thinking about how it will effect the people who read them. I;m very glad we're not like that here. Why not take a peek at third tri FT and see if that calms you down?


----------



## firsttimer1

heehee i just did. i think third tri seems more factual??? 2nd tri is just doing me in to be honest. I may move over 5 days early :dance:

im currently trying to convert all my dads home vids to DVD as a christmas present (its so nice to see all these old family vids) but the stinky audio keeps messing up. Honestly, im just having one of those days i think!!!!

good news is LO has been moving alot today. and i saw some work colleagues who last saw me at 4 months and they were really suprised by my bump! even better.... they sd i dont look pregnant from behind! WHOOP WHOOP :)


----------



## lauraclili

I'm hating the ranting at the moment too FT - there seems to be a lot of it about! 

How is everyone today? I've been reading but I've got no memory! :rofl:

Thank you Blessed and others for your lovely words earlier. I know I'm suddenly in a bit of a panic about the baby as I realised that it's definitely happening and pretty soon someone is going to trust ME with a baby. Yikes! I talked to the midwife about this yesterday. She laughed and told me it was normal to feel like this, particularly first time around and that it's a good sign that you're preparing for the changes that are going to happen and that you're approaching it in a realistic way. Here's hoping!!!

AFM, I've spend all day at home and will tomorrow in the hope resting will help the spd. No improvement yet but I can hope. Doctor yesterday wrote me a note signing me off for the next three months unless work make some significant changes to my working conditions. :shock: we shall have to see how they respond to that one on Monday!


----------



## firsttimer1

laura - they wont make u start ur maternity leave early will they?? seen as its pregnancy related???


----------



## littleANDlost

I was going to mention the same as FT has, i know work can force you to start mat leave early if you are off sick with a pregnancy related illness. i will look this up for you! (im stuck at work till 6 and bored)


----------



## littleANDlost

direct gov say - Pregnancy-related illness
If you are off work for a pregnancy-related illness during the four weeks before your baby is due, your maternity leave and Statutory Maternity Pay (from your employer) or Maternity Allowance (from Jobcentre Plus) will start automatically, no matter what you had agreed with your employer.

so they can make you start it 4 weeks early if you are off sick :( which isn't very fair at all.


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmmm so if your signed off for three months... it will kick in 4 weeks early wont it?


----------



## lauraclili

Yes, but as at teacher I was going to go off 3 weeks before my due date anyway and we don't get flexible holidays le the rest of you so have no holiday entitlement to add on to my mat leave, if you see what I mean. In some respects this may be a good thing though as I've felt like I wasn't coping very well at work anyway.


----------



## littleANDlost

will you get paid while off sick? if so then your right it may actualy be a good thing if it's only one week earlier.


----------



## firsttimer1

THATS COOL THEN :hugs:

ive got a raging head ache today :( should prob get a glass of water............. :(


----------



## littleANDlost

I've found that drinking milk helps my pregnancy headaches (they seem to feel different to normal headaches so i think they're just from being pregnant if that makes sense) milk has no effect on normal headaches though. random but thought i might pass it on lol


----------



## lauraclili

Yes, I will but I'm not sure about how much. :(


----------



## littleANDlost

lets hope your work can pull there finger out then and sort it out for you so you can work there with out it being to much!!!!

I think i come on here to much, just writing up some notes on someones benefit claim and put FIL instead of father in law. Not sure that anyone would know what that meant. oopps.


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow said:


> Loo, happy 25 weeks. I am happy to report I am working from home this AM and doing an interview from the office this PM. Quite frankly I shouldn't be doing either but it certainly beats freezing my arse off in tropical Stockport. Question: Why are there no street signs in Stockport? It took me guesswork to find Chestergate.
> .

That'd be because Stockfordians are the 'salt of the earth', and would be only too happy to point you in the right direction in lieu of street signs. :xmas13: Anyone that tells you otherwise is lying :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Hello, lads! 

Lovely post, Blessed!

And whoever made the decorations, lovely!

Starting to think my name should just be Defectivemouse, because last night I woke up at 3 am with my neck completely seized up. We were planning to go to Versailles today, but it will have to wait until Saturday. So all we ended up doing was going to Le Bon Marche, the giant department store, and wandering for a few hours. Then, of course, stopping for food! 

We will have a lot of unchecked items on our to-do list, but I am realizing that I don't care that much. :haha: It's not like I can't come back sometime! I just hate reaching the age where stuff just goes wrong with my body for no good reason.


----------



## loolindley

Joanna, yep, I get days where I don't feel anything, and it freaks me out. In fact, my lo has been quiet for a couple of days, and today I don't think I have felt anything :shrug: I am really hoping things pick up soon, as I am starting to panic.

FT, did you watch masterchef last night? I have been craving sorbet since the closing credits, and have just sent OH out to buy some. I will be very upset, but not entirely surprised if our little coop doesn't stock sorbet in december though! I'll get my tantrum face ready!

Emera, yep, I've started the waddle!

Laura, I really hope you get some answers from work. I don't know what your conditions are, but if I am off work with a pregnancy related illness, then they will automatically start your mat leave at 4 WEEKS prior to your EDD. x


----------



## loolindley

RashyMouse, glad to hear you are having a good time. Don't worry about cramming everything in. You are pregnant! You are allowed to make exceptions! Have a blast!

Laura, just realised that someone else already told you about the 4 week thing, sorry to have been repetative!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i certainly did and the sorbet looked fab! Cant wait for tonights - tho i shall be watching after Zumbas :) so far the best plate was the strawberry souffle for pudding....gosh it looked PERFECT. yum.


----------



## lauraclili

Don't worry Loo, I like repetitive - I have pregnancy brain!


----------



## wondertwins

FT- Not looking pregnant from behind is impressive! I have such a bad waddle when I walk, I surely look like a giant, obese woman from the back. :blush: 

L&L- Thanks for the tip about milk. I'll have to give that a try next time!! 

C'Mouse- Sorry about the neck issues. Between my waddling and seized up back, I'm convinced that pregnancy turns us into old ladies. 

Laura- I'm glad you're getting some rest, and hopefully the leave situation will work itself out. :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

FT, he just returned with ice cream. I love him, but WTF?????????? THAT'S NOT SORBET:brat::brat:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Loo - glad i'm not the only one who has hardly felt LO move recently. Today i've felt a couple tiny movements, but they are so quick and light I'm not even entirely sure thats what i'm feeling. Hopefully he is just concentrating hard on growing in there and is too tired to kick. If things don't pick up soon (been 2 days now), I will be calling my GP to give me some piece of mind. This is when I wish I had a doppler handy!


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- I LOOOOOOVE your profile pic!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## emera35

loolindley said:


> FT, he just returned with ice cream. I love him, but WTF?????????? THAT'S NOT SORBET:brat::brat:

 :rofl: :haha: :rofl:

That is SUCH a pregnant reaction to your OH bringing you ice cream! Love it! :D That sorbet did look nice though :) I really am loving Masterchef this time round. Its kind of reminding me how much i miss being a proper chef in fine dining restaurants, rather than mass producing rustic cakes for a cafe chain. Ah well the hours you have to work to do that would be really impractical now, plus i want to be at home with Roh, and bumpy, and i can't cut myself in half! :haha:

By the way Loo, most excellent avatar you have there!!! :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no, Loo! LMAO. Read that to DH and he said, "How do you crave sorbet?" and I said, "Keep talking about it and find out!"


----------



## pristock230

Hey Ladies Hope all is well! I haven't been able to do my normal read and run at work~they have been keeping me so busy and I am tired of it - I need a day off like a month ago! I am actually thinking about calling out sick tomorrow just to see how they handle things without me - I know it isn't right but I am just pissy! (sorry for the mini rant)

Joanna - those Christmas ornaments are beautiful! So nice! You should sell them (cause I want to buy one)!


----------



## wondertwins

Random question- Does anyone else hate wearing shoes right now? For some reason, I can't stand having anything on my feet. Every time that I sit down at my desk, I kick them off immediately. That was fine during the warmer weather when I was wearing shoes that are easy to slip on and off, but now that I'm wearing boots, it's becoming a major pain. So right this minute, I'm torn between my need to go pee versus not wanting to put my boots back on. :brat: 

Some day soon, I'm going to start wearing slippers to work.


----------



## emera35

Damn Masterchef has made me really want cherries now! :wacko: Plus, more yummy looking sorbet tonight, think i might have to get some tomorrow!!! :munch:


----------



## emera35

WT- Yes i hate shoes right now. Last time when i was this pregnant it was warm and i was wearing foam sandals all the time, now its freezing so its all about big boots, i can't wait to take them off at every opportunity. Think in your situation i'd get some tena lady rather than put my boots back on ! :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

emera35 said:


> WT- Yes i hate shoes right now. Last time when i was this pregnant it was warm and i was wearing foam sandals all the time, now its freezing so its all about big boots, i can't wait to take them off at every opportunity. Think in your situation i'd get some tena lady rather than put my boots back on ! :haha:

Ha ha ha. :haha: I had to Google tena lady to see what that is.... :blush: I suppose I could just walk to the bathroom in my stocking feet. Who is going to question the pregnant lady? :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

l&l- i cant get enough of your bump pic in your avatar. its so pretty. and love the tree!

joanna- your so crafty, how adorable :winkwink:

i have days when baby doesnt move much and days when he is all over too. i think it might be normal right now. like maybe they are still getting into a pattern? :shrug: not too sure

im starting to waddle too. im ok in the morning but by evening its a different story. or if i have to pee really bad or if i walk a bunch im waddling all over. 

im on my 2nd day of hardly any sleep. i dont know how you ladies can go night after night. im trying not to be a grump, but i have no energy to stop it :growlmad: and i had a dream last night during the little bit of sleep i did get that i started bleeding. and i mean a lot, everywhere. i was in a restroom and ended up with blood all over my legs and hands and my shirt. all i kept thinking was i needed to get to my DH so he could help me. no falling back to sleep after that scary dream, boo!


----------



## blessedmomma

im in slipper socks all day. but i hate shoes when i have to wear them too! sorry you have to wear them all day :(


----------



## emera35

Blessedmomma, eek scary dream! :hugs: Poor you, i've had a couple that have kept me awake too, they've been really frightening :shock:

WT - If the bathroom floor is clean enough, i'd no way put the boots on! :D

Ergh feeling really ill, think i have a slight fever from the flu jab, or from the cold, don't know which, i'm curled up in bed with my knitting listening to OH grumble about feeling ill (he has a cold too, same one, only worse of course!!:haha:) He's not letting me grumble, so sorry ladies, but i'm grumbling here in stead :blush:


----------



## crowned

Blessed, I love the Scripture text in your signature - it was our chosen text for our wedding :) 

As far as shoes go, I don't think it's any different now that I'm pregnant, but I've ALWAYS hated wearing anything (socks or shoes) on my feet, and was always the one getting in trouble at work when I worked in an office for kicking off my shoes and walking around in stocking feet. Haha. Love being home - bare feet every day!


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave: As you know we have moved from the Uk to Australia :coolio:

We have bought our car now :happydance:

But i'd like your advice, on what you would do please:

Just looking at houses....Hubby wants us to buy straight away, but our origional plan was to rent for 6 months, to make sure we really like the area :wacko: Dont know what to do???


----------



## kymied

I also have always hated wearing shoes. My husband says it's part of me being a dirty hippie. Cold weather however forces me to wear slipper socks.

Today we got a thank you gift from the R&D department for doing all their special projects: A big box of chocolates. Chocolate turtles! After the giant bag of Lindt truffles I got at the gift swap last Friday and now this! I swear this kid is going to be made out of 50% chocolate. My coworker said "that's ok but you may have to stop him if he starts chewing on his own arm." I answered "What if I start chewing on his arm?" mmmm Chocolate baby!


----------



## kymied

Kelly, I know nothing about Australia (besides that it's my life long dream to visit there) but I really suggest trying to find a rental in the area you're looking to buy. There will be somethings you'll never find out about the area if you don't spend significant time there. I ended up with a beautiful house in an area that I did really like and have regretted it since.


----------



## newfielady

KellyC75 said:


> Hi Girls :wave: As you know we have moved from the Uk to Australia :coolio:
> 
> We have bought our car now :happydance:
> 
> But i'd like your advice, on what you would do please:
> 
> Just looking at houses....Hubby wants us to buy straight away, but our origional plan was to rent for 6 months, to make sure we really like the area :wacko: Dont know what to do???

I would agree with your plan. UNLESS there is a good market to resell to and a good inflation rate. Then it could be an investment. :thumbup:
Got my desktop all set up in my newly gutted office. It's now my school room too. :dohh: On oo another busy day tomorrow I think, god I feel like I'm getting huge. I couldn't keep track of all the pregnancy related things people said to me tonight. :rofl: One lady (that I know) turned around to give me her drink order and came face to bump (so to speak). She said "Newfielady haha:) what happened to you, you exploded :xmas1:" I died laughing. :rofl:
Headed to bed now ladies. It so windy here the neighbors fence blew down again, but in three pieces this time. :dohh: I think it's time she got a new fence up. Ours hasn't budged. *Knock on wood*


----------



## blessedmomma

another night down newfie! :thumbup:

kelly- i would def stick to your plan if it were me. our last home we chose because it was at the end of a road in a cul-de-sac. we rented that house thankfully. seemed like it would be quiet. turned out that the road next to us was ridiculous due to a strip mall up the road. every holiday season it took forever to get off our road cuz of all the traffic. not to mention the times when shoplifters would run from the stores up our road to hide and cops would be all over looking for them. and the icing on the cake, the people next door always had parties and we would find beer bottles (some broken) all over our drive way on the weekends. NICE. since the music at 3am waking our kids up wasnt enough. probably wouldnt have been an issue dealing with all that if we didnt have kids. anywho, what we thought would have been a quiet area certainly was a mess. we looked for a while before buying our home we have now, and thankfully it IS very quiet. :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Morning Laddies! :hi:

Kelly, I would at least give it a few months to see if you like the area. I'm not sure how quickly things move over there, but don't forget that over here it takes 2-3 months for a house sale to go through, well this means that you could start looking to buy (if you like the area) in just a few months? It just might give you enough time to gauge what the area, and surrounding areas are like? I'm glad the move went well though, and hope that you are settling in ok. xx

Well, ANOTHER night of no movement from my lo. We listened to it's heartbeat last night on the doppler, but I still can't feel anything...nothing! It got me really upset, so I ended up writing in my pregnancy journal at 4am, begging my baby to kick me...needless to say, it didn't listen!!!! Could the position of the baby make a difference, such as if they were facing the back? Two nights ago I was getting spasm pains in my back which I asumed was the baby laying on a nerve ending or somehing, so maybe he's hanging out round the back :shrug: 

I'm off to Stockport tomorrow. We have decided to drive, and ignore the extortionate fuel costs, because I just dont think I can manage on the train by myself. We have also decided to go in the morning, but that means setting off at 6.30 in order to get to my appointment at the new house to measure up the kitchen. YAWN!!!!!

I hope you all have a fab day. xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

kelly - i def think you should rent for a while because of all the reasons the others have said! im sure by talking to local people you get find out where the best areas are etc.

happy day for me today - day off!! got my ebay parcels to post and then into town to go xmas shopping. i dont know what to buy my dad for xmas though... i just know its a bad idea to go wandering about without any ideas! aaah

plan to decorate the xmas cake this weekend. again no ideas. im just comepletely blank.

any ideas?

previous themes have been: igloos and penguins, 3D sleigh piled high with presents, winter wonderland, singing angel

im quite ambitious so 'difficult' ideas would be appreciated. i was thinking about doing a nativity scene but not sure


----------



## citymouse

Morning, laddies!

Kel, I agree... Rent first, buy later. You will learn so much about the area within the first few months. 

Wt, pick up a pair of slip-ons at Target to keep under your desk for trips to the bathroom! 

Loo, sorry about the movement. I think the babies can definitely change position and affect how much we feel.

AFM, fairly miserable. :( my neck gets better with movement at the end of the day, but sleeping in this horrible hotel bed (the pillows must be made of sand and sawdust) ruins everything. I dread sleep because I know I will wake up in pain. It's such a nice hotel, but the beds are horrible. I'm shocked our travel agent didn't notice when she stayed here. I'm actually looking forward to going home. Such a bummer.

Last night I had an anxiety dream where I realized I hadn't fed my cat for a day or two... Then I woke up and remembered that my cat passed away in 2009. :dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

Mouse, I'm sorry you're not enjoying the hotel beds. That's such a shame because usually I love staying away because of the beds.... :( Still, there's nothing like being uncomfortable to make you sleep badly and wish for home. 

On the dream front, I dreamt last night that I was on a school trip and all the students were being horrible to me because I had bad breath! OH dear! :doh: 

Kelly, I agree with everyone else about renting first - makes loads of sense, particularly in a new country as you don't yet know how you'll want to live your lives together in Auz so it's better to get to know the place first. 
xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Crumbs.....24 hours off here and I am having trouble catching up.....there has however been alot of love on here...so much so that you missed the 13000 posts celebration :happydance:

So last night with my friend went really well - she is having some blood tests and exploratory tests to ensure nothing wrong before proceeding with a 4th attempt at IVF. She actually got a positive pregnancy test first time but had a mmc at 9 week scan...the other two times it didnt take...so they think there may be a blockage or some issues. Fingers crossed and she seems fairly relaxed about it - having taken over her life for nearly 2 years so far. She asked lots of baby questions and I surprised myself how much I actually know :haha:

I am still wearing heels and not sure about waddling in them but will ask a work colleague today :thumbup:

I am in maternity wear as it is so comfy - I have been wearing a couple of non-mat items especially dresses but I find they then rise up at the front over the bump and dont look so good.

OMG!!!! almost forgot - went bra shopping yesterday, didnt have much time so have bought underwire again for ease until I have more time to shop properly in new year.....my old ones were just too tight and uncomfy. Anyway I have been wearing 36D so I took into changing room 38D and 36DD to try......still felt tight under boobs...so tried a 38DD.....my friend then brought in JUST IN CASE 38E and it was sooooooo comfy. Probably a bit big in the cup but I think I will still grow a bit no?? At least I have no spillage out the sides anymore....rather go slightly bigger than too small and only be in them for 2 weeks!!! up 3 sizes then :blush:

Also attack of baby brain!!! Parked up car in a pay and display car park last night - was running a bit late but park in this place all the time, only £1 after 6pm...remembered as I drove in and then totally forgot until I was walking back to car 3 hours later....one parking ticket :cry:. £50 or £25 if I pay within 2 weeks so could have been worse but feel like such an a*se :haha:

Right sorry for quick message....miss you all but now have to work AGAIN!!! How inconvenient....will be back on later this afternoon.

Sorry for the not so personal message....

Kelly - defo rent as you need to get a feel for areas you like first
Joanna - love the decs :happydance:

x x x x


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING LADIES!* sorry i didnt sign back on last night; but when i got in from Zumba the DH was playing Call of Duty so i had to wait to watch Masterchef till 11pm!! :cry: BUT omg the food those two made was AMAZING. so glad they both made it :hugs: And *LOO* - :rofl: at your DH returning with ice cream instead of sorbet for you :rofl: i feel your pain!! :)

*RE: SHOES* - Nope not bothering me yet BUT maybe thats cos i only wear my Ugg boots. everywhere. anywhere. lol.

Speaking of which i just feel over in our back garden whilst collecting berries for my 'wreath' class tonight..... luckily i landed on my a**. Just waiting on baby to kick me for extra confidence that they are OK..... come on LO.... hit mummy. :rofl:

*Kelly - *You probably SHOULD wait a while to check out area as that would be sensible.... but ive never been the type to do that. I would just buy as im impulsive and like things to be ''ours'' as soon as possible....... so my advice is to wait..... but what wud i do? BUY. sorry :hugs: Im no help LOL

*Newfie *- Baby brain has hit me hard too. I asked an NVQ assessor yesterday if they would like a tea or coffee. They replied. I then asked about sugar. They replied. I then came back and said - was it tea or coffee? they replied. with sugar? they replied. ''so that was tea right''? :rofl: darn this baby brain making me seem incompetent! LOL

*Rashy *- :hugs: to you and :hugs: to your sore neck xxx

*Mitch* - OH NO! Baby brain got you too AND it cost you £! Drat. Maybe we should all get a nintendo DS and do those brain training games :rofl: i have it on good authority that our memories will NEVER be the same. NEVER!!!!! :rofl:

so ive got time owing today which is good. Put one load of washing on and collected the foliage for myu christmas wreath to make tonight. Two pieces of peanut beutter toast eaten. What a productive morning!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

Afternoon Ladies!

I have the day off work and am sat at home stuffing my face with Pringles (sour cream and onion ones) so good!!

Shoes &#8211; I&#8217;m not to bothered by my shoes but it is starting to become a bit of a mission to get them on and off as i can&#8217;t bend down to well anymore and my boots wont just slide off. My lovely OH has to get them off for me most of the time.

Thanks Blessed for the bump comment, i think she was pushing right out to make it look like that &#61514;

Hey Kelly!! Glad your settling in down under! I would probably rent for a bit just so you don&#8217;t rush into buying something, it might take you a while to find the perfect home! But i can see why your DH wants to buy right away as it&#8217;s always nice to have a house that is yours and you can settle in, specially with baby on the way. Sorry that was no help lol.

FT be careful!! No more rummaging in bushes for you! Drink a cold drink and lay down and poke you belly a bit to make LO move lol.


----------



## wondertwins

TGIF!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*CHRISTMAS PARTY*- Tonight I have a big Christmas party for our Bar Association. I'm the Vice President, so it would be poor form of me to skip it. There will food and drinks and dancing. Seeing as how I'll be alone (DH is out of town), this means, I'll spend the night by the food table. If I can't drink or dance, I might as well graze! :xmas14: Oh, and I have a fabulous red dress to wear, so it should be fun. :thumbup:

*FT*- I know you love Christmas, but you need to be nicer to your bum!!! No more rummaging in the garden for you.

*Newfie*- You're almost through the week! Have you decided what you're going to do with all your extra tips? 

*C'Mouse*- I hate bad pillows!!! Any chance you could squeeze in a massage before you go back? It would probably make your trip home more comfortable. :hugs:

*Mitch*- I think Baby Brain should be a legal defense to driving related offenses. :blush: You should take it to court and ask the judge. 

*L&L*- Are you stalking me???? I brought sour cream and onion Pringles to work today, and I am debating whether it would be wrong to eat them now (it's not even 8 a.m.). :)

Hope everyone is feeling happy and festive today. xoxo


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks all my Lovely Girls :friends: I really do apprecaite all your advice & comments on my dilemma :thumbup:



newfielady said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls :wave: As you know we have moved from the Uk to Australia :coolio:
> 
> We have bought our car now :happydance:
> 
> But i'd like your advice, on what you would do please:
> 
> Just looking at houses....Hubby wants us to buy straight away, but our origional plan was to rent for 6 months, to make sure we really like the area :wacko: Dont know what to do???
> 
> I would agree with your plan. UNLESS there is a good market to resell to and a good inflation rate. Then it could be an investment. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well, the market is really bad right now, so im told there are bargains & big reductions to be had :winkwink: 



firsttimer1 said:


> *Kelly - *You probably SHOULD wait a while to check out area as that would be sensible.... but ive never been the type to do that. I would just buy as im impulsive and like things to be ''ours'' as soon as possible....... so my advice is to wait..... but what wud i do? BUY. sorry :hugs: Im no help LOL

:haha: 



littleANDlost said:


> Hey Kelly!! Glad your settling in down under! I would probably rent for a bit just so you dont rush into buying something, it might take you a while to find the perfect home! But i can see why your DH wants to buy right away as its always nice to have a house that is yours and you can settle in, specially with baby on the way. Sorry that was no help lol.

:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Just did some online chrimbo shopping :dance: so nearly done its tantalising LOL......!

L&L - Thanks hun, pretty sure ive felt LO a couple of times. they are usually sleeping at this time anyway lol. 3pm is usually movement - and then most of it comes at 11pm!!! Grrr lol. You have made me want pringles :( Boo you!

WT - will you post a piccie of you in your dress tomorrow? I need inspiration for a dress for the NYE house party we are going to!


----------



## firsttimer1

PS. golly gosh i could murder a subway sandwhich with jalepenos and sweetcorn right now................. mmmmmm........


----------



## littleANDlost

Well WT my whole Big Sharing Pack of pringles has somehow all vanished in about an hour! I'd eat yours in case they vanish as well!

Sorry i was no help Kelly. There's pros and cons to both i guess.


----------



## littleANDlost

OMG i have 88 days to go, they seem to be going down so quickly now!!!

FT subway sounds amazing!! could murder a subway melt! mmmmmm


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I'll definitely take a pic of my party dress. It's red and low cut to highlight the girlies. Va va va voom!

L&L- :rofl: I wish I had a big pack, but I only brought in one of the little 100 calorie packs. I thought it would make a lovely little snack, but it will probably just piss me off for being too small. To me, the bigger problem is that it's only 8 a.m. and I'm already wanting a snack. :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

wt - as soon as i wake up i think about food. and usually i skip thinking about brekky and start thinking about crisps! cant wait to see ur dress. is it a maternity one? i should prob buy my NYE one soon...!

l&l - we have a subway in our little town but its still a 15 min walk there and then back again.... and its waaaaay too cold out there! :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> wt - as soon as i wake up i think about food. and usually i skip thinking about brekky and start thinking about crisps! cant wait to see ur dress. is it a maternity one? i should prob buy my NYE one soon...!
> 
> l&l - we have a subway in our little town but its still a 15 min walk there and then back again.... and its waaaaay too cold out there! :rofl:

Yep. It's a maternity dress, and it's stretchy so it hugs my bumpie. Paired with a jacket, I should be able to wear it to work too. (I'll just have to wear a little camisole underneath since it's so low cut!)


----------



## wondertwins

P.S. You were in my dream last night, FT. A mean lady was trying to join our group and you went off on her, telling her that only nice laddies are welcome. :flower:

P.P.S. I think it's a sign that I spend too much time in BnB when it infiltrates my dreams.


----------



## firsttimer1

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA finally i get to be a dream character! YAY! and i would TOTALLY tell any meanies that this is NOT the place for them :hugs: LOL x


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive only just seen how the % of viability goes up!!! arggghhhh this is soooo exciting :)


----------



## wondertwins

That's so exciting!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Wow! That's amazing - I never realised it was such a huge jump.


----------



## littleANDlost

wow! i'm already at 90% i never knew that. she still has some cooking to do though so better not get any ideas!


----------



## firsttimer1

I know :) i looked into it after realising that Danielle Lloyds baby boy was born at around 28 weeks ish (i think)

URGH it is raining cats and dogs now here :( hope it turns to snow soon!!


----------



## LaRockera

Just popping by to say hello to all the ladies. I'm not a frequent poster here, I hang out on the cerclage thread more, but this place is moving so fast anyway. :dohh:

Hope you're all doing great. I'm on UTI antibiotics again and managed to catch a (hopefully soft?) cold :dohh: but it's not overly dramatic. 

:kiss:


----------



## littleANDlost

we have sun down here today! it's freezing though. 

I'm still really worried something is going to go wrong with this pregnancy even though i have a nearly fully grown baby in there. My nephew was stillborn at 38 weeks (he just stopped moving one day and when they went to get it checked out he's closed his eyes and wouldn't be waking up :()and that's always in the back of my mind :( i know it;s very very rare and is so unlikely to happen im just a worrier i guess lol.


----------



## wondertwins

:hi: LaRockera!!! Stop by anytime. You're always welcome here. :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Rockera - lovely to hear from you :) sorry about the UTI but its good your sorting it out hun xxx weve all been ill with colds on here.....A-CHOO! :) 

l&l - do you know why he was still born? :( or unexplained?

i still worry. Im worried that my fundal height was 28 at the 25 week appt.... hoping at my 28 week appt there is no cause for concern!


----------



## LaRockera

wondertwins said:


> :hi: LaRockera!!! Stop by anytime. You're always welcome here. :flower:




firsttimer1 said:


> Rockera - lovely to hear from you :) sorry about the UTI but its good your sorting it out hun xxx weve all been ill with colds on here.....A-CHOO! :)

Thank you, guys! :hugs::hugs::hugs: It would be brilliant when we all be reaching our due dates. This will be such an exciting thread!

Littleandlost- I'm so very sorry to hear about the loss in your family. Not much more I can really. Apart from maybe I'm sure you'll deliver a healthy baby, safe and sound, I'm sure of it.


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie- You're almost through the week! Have you decided what you're going to do with all your extra tips?

Nothing real exciting, sorry. :rofl: Putting them in the bank and _hopefully_ getting a new patio door this summer. :thumbup: Must add though, we're taking some of it when we go to the ultrasound for a little shopping (unless DH decides it's reckless. :haha:)

L&L- :hugs: Same thing happened to my DH's cousin. Stillborn at 38 (ish) weeks. Little boy was full term when he was born. His cord was wrapped very tightly around his little neck when he was born, that's the only thing they could figure happened to him. It's so sad when something like that happens.:cry:
Did you ladies see the story on Michelle Duggar? At her 20 week ultrasound they told her the baby had no heartbeat. :(

Here's my bump pic from last night. I didn't realize I was busting out of my pj's until DH took this pic. :dohh: And here's one of my Christmas lights, just for kicks. :xmas16:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4









003.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## firsttimer1

newfier - so michelle duggar was pregnant with no.20? thats so sad to hear :(

EDIT: your photos only just appeared for me - LOVE your bump! what a progression!


----------



## wondertwins

newfielady said:


> Putting them in the bank and _hopefully_ getting a new patio door this summer.

This is the saddest thing I have ever heard! :rofl: But very practical and responsible. :thumbup: And I'm so excited to see your bumpie emerging!!! Cute cute cute. 

Rockera- I was thinking the same thing about this thread in March. It is going to be a fun house!!


----------



## loolindley

Can I ban all still born talk until my baby starts kicking again please :cry: I'll let you all know as soon as it happens, but the wost is going through my head. I can't wait to see my Mum tomorrow for a reassuring cuddle.


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, some of you old skool ladies from this thread might remember Struth??? Well she has just had some good news again a few days ago! Wishing her a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:


----------



## wondertwins

Loo!! Try not to worry, sweetie!! I know it's not the same as a cuddle from mum, but consider this a big March Mama cuddle. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You heard the heartbeat last night, so I am sure that everything is fine. But I agree with your request.... no more scary talk!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

I think I might go and buy a tin of coke to make it dance. can anyone think of any other good wake-baby-up foods?


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - your baby is *fine *hun. Mine too is having a VERY quiet day. maybe its the rain :rofl:

yer Struth messaged me a few days ago - im soooo esxcited for her and just sending LOADS of sticky dust her way :) :dance: :)


----------



## wondertwins

I can feel Baby A move all the time. However, Baby B has an anterior placenta, so he feels much quieter. My sure fire ways to get him to move enough that I can feel it are drinking a diet coke and/or putting the speaker of my iPad directly on the womb (where I can feel the vibrations). I don't know if he loves it or hates it, but it always succeeds to get him moving enough that I can feel him. I don't have a doppler, so that's my version of a quick check. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Caffeine of any sort should work..... im craving diet coke now :rofl:

and im hungry. again. :(

EDIT: my LO has started moving - s/he is like clockwork. I NEVER feel them before 3pm for sure LOL


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I had a couple quiet days too with LO but last night I could see and feel his little kicks again, *phew*. It's amazing how much we worry. Loo try not to worry too much, I think our LOs are just concentrating on growing nice and strong so they are too tired to kick lol. Hopefully you will feel some movement soon.

Plus, I noticed from my belly photo I took this week that I haven't grown much in the last month... however, today I looked in the mirror and feel like i've expanded overnight! So perhaps that quiet period is really the baby haveing a crazy growth spurt!


----------



## littleANDlost

Anything cold Loo, ice-cream maybe?? and lay down, i always feel her more while laying down.

Newfi awesome x-mas lights and amazing bump! your getting really big now!!

I've just realised I look quite pregnant today and yet I'm stuck at home with out being able to show it off so i will show it off on here lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0511.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0515.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo i had 2 days of NO movement at all from LO about 2 weeks ago. This was following LOADS of movement the days previously. I guess they just take days 'off'. Lol.

l&l - You have a great bump and i love that top! wish i just ''lounged'' around looking like that LOL


----------



## newfielady

Thanks ladies. 
L&L- You do look _very_ pregnant. I think you should find _somewhere_ to go show it off. :rofl:
Loo- Don't worry. :D But then again, I just had a pee (tmi sorry) and it was very clear. I was like OMG, was that pee or my waters? Had a 5 min freak out and then smacked some sense into my self and now I am reasonable again. Glad DH wasn't home or it may have ended in an embarrassing trip to the hospital. :dohh:
FT- Yes, Michelle Duggar was on her 20th child and and the 20 week mark they went to find out the gender and was told there was no heartbeat. :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

thats so sad :(


----------



## littleANDlost

i got it from mama's and papas with the £10 off voucher someone mentioned on here a month or so ago, i think it came to £12!! It's also a nursing top so should last me. 
And normally id be in my holey PJ's if i wasn;t going anywhere but i knew i had delivery men turning up this afternoon to delivery the right cushions for my sofa that they got wrong 2 bloody months ago so thought i best actually put clothes on.
Newfi i think i may pop to the shop lol - and i keep freaking out about my waters as well, i keep coming quite close to peezing and my swamp crotch is getting worse and umm runnier :blush: and i think so oftern OMG is that my water going


----------



## citymouse

Loo, try lying flat on your back with straight legs, then bend your legs up like you're doing butterfly stretch. Then straighten again. Then rest on your hands and knees for a minute and flip back over. Or try an apple tart.

Thanks for the neck wishes, lads. I ended up nearly melting down, and DH offered to let us move hotels. When he went to talk to the front desk, they offered us a different room with a newer bed and softer pillows. I've just taken a nap and my neck doesn't seem nearly as messed up.

Wt, I actually thought about a massage, but I was nervous about trying to explain prenatal massages in another language. Plus my neck is so bad that I can't even imagine lying flat on a massage table. 

I feel so much better... I think a lot of it is because DH actually went and did something about it. :cloud9:

So sad for Michelle Duggar. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - update us on what youve eaten / drank and whether it made LO move? :)


----------



## loolindley

I tried music against my bump, orange juice and a mince pie. Nothing. Going to try those stretches now.

Any idea how safe it is to use your doppler on consecutive days?


----------



## loolindley

Just tried the stretches. Nothing yet, but very amusing because as soon as I lay on the floor, the dogs assumed it was play time, and climbed all over me!!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive used mine two days in a row before. apparently it will not do ANY harm - just make sure you use it for under ten mins at a time :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks babe. I might get it out later. 

If the baby had it's back to my tummy I would feel kicks less wouldn't I? Maybe that's what has happened? :shrug:

The puppy just projectile vomited across the room, That'll keep my busy for a while


----------



## newfielady

Loo- this is something I came across online.



> The Food and Drug Administration regulates ultrasound in the United States and has cleared it for "continuous use". As there is no consensus on what this means or how often you should use your fetal doppler it is commonly recommended that like everything in life prudence is the best policy. When using your fetal doppler it is suggested that you use it in short intervals, infrequently, and following the first trimester.
> 
> As a general rule an exam with a fetal doppler should never last longer than 10 minutes. If you don't find the heartbeat in this period of time, take a break. If your concerned contact your health care provider. If not, try again in a few days.


----------



## crowned

Loo, are you lying on your back? I know we're not supposed to do that much, but when I lie flat on my back is when I feel baby the most. Maybe try some music?


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - ewww puppy sick :sick: Poor you! lol

yup u wud feel baby less if back is outwards. Thats what ive put my 2 days of no movement down to??!! who knows. 

RIGHT - off to eat dinner and make my christmas wreath ... will post a piccie when home! :)


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for that Newfie :hugs:

Crowned, I've not been lying on my back, mainly because they tell us not to, but I will try it for 5 minutes now. x


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- love the avatar! eat some ice or drink something very cold. if nothing else go get checked :thumbup: with my last pregnancy i started noticing he wasnt moving much and they did a scan. his water was low. they kept checking and it was getting lower every week. they kept scanning every week and doing non-stress tests. they finally induced at 37 weeks, thankfully i made it that far. in labor they broke my water and found out there was blood in it. after he was born they found out the placenta had been pulling away slowly for weeks which is why his water was low and why he wasnt moving much. not trying to freak you out, but if it really bugs you, get checked! peace of mind is always worth it.

love the bump pics l&l and newfie. soooo cute!


----------



## loolindley

I called the midwife and left a message about 4pm, but no call back yet so I assume they have gone home for the weekend, and I don't consider it an emergency to go to hospital.

We are off to Stockport in the morning, so I might take the doppler just in case, and if still nothing by when we get back on Sunday, then call again then? I wish I knew what to do? Surely one of these things should have woke the baby up


----------



## loolindley

UPDATE - I've just felt _something_. Nothing as reassuring as a kick. More like a flutter from the very early days of movement.


----------



## crowned

Something is always better than nothing, though, Loo!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya.....

Loo - great news you have had a little movement. Probably just a quiet day :thumbup:. Definately lie on your back..only advised against for long periods, sleeping etc.....stretch yhe tummy and have a little prodding session...i usually do.with heel of my hand and it gets a reaction.

I have loads of flips around this afternoon even in car whicfh is unusual she normally sleeps. Bumpwent really hard and i felt a push of a foot or hand...weird. 

Landl and newfie - great bumps you look fab :happydance:

Ft - enjoy wreath making...how very christmasy of you:xmas5:


----------



## mitchnorm

Double post cos weird keyboard malfunction on tablet mmmm

Wt - is your dress clingy around bump? Cant decide whether i feel brave enough to.wear one tonight to a christmas party....as it clings to that and my ass :wacko:

Rockera - hiya.....keep in touch

Oh and great news about struth...i wasnt here when she was on first time round but certain her second bfp....:hugs: for her x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hope everything is ok loolindley x

i have had a very xmassy day - i have decorated my xmas cake, decorated the gingerbread house, made mince pies and done xmas shopping!

and now i have a M&S meal for £10 in the oven. yum!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> hope everything is ok loolindley x
> 
> i have had a very xmassy day - i have decorated my xmas cake, decorated the gingerbread house, made mince pies and done xmas shopping!
> 
> and now i have a M&S meal for £10 in the oven. yum!

Thats sounds fantastic....sort of wish i was doing that rather than head over to friends house for a xmas party....sounds better than.it will be guaranteed. She is annoying.....girlfriend of hubbies so not chosen by me :nope:


----------



## wondertwins

mitchnorm said:


> Wt - is your dress clingy around bump? Cant decide whether i feel brave enough to.wear one tonight to a christmas party....as it clings to that and my ass :wacko:

It clings to my ass a little bit, but my bump is so huge that my ass seems irrelevant. :haha: Perhaps I'm delusional, but I always _feel _neater/less "fat" when I'm wearing the clingy maternity clothes rather than the flowy ones. (I love the shirts with the rouching on the side!) When I wear the flowy ones, I look like a gigantic bell since my belly pushes everything out so far. :wacko: Plus, this dress is super comfy. Feels kinda like I'm wearing PJs, but with fishnet stockings and heels. :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Right. 2 glasses of coke, and nothing. I'm getting the doppler out.


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- That sounds like a reasonable solution to give you the peace of mind you need. :hugs: Keep us posted on that stubborn little critter. :)


----------



## loolindley

It took me a couple of minutes, but I found the heartbeat. It sounded further away that normal, and very low down, but normal speed. Does that mean everything is ok, even though there are no real movements? I hope so. I'm going to lie down for 10 mins and see if baby decides to play


----------



## emera35

Loo - Hope baby pops up on the doppler! If nothing else it might wake them up, i always feel loads of movement if i'm checking as they tend to try and run away :haha: Do take your worries seriously though if you are still concerned later on then get yourself somewhere where they can tell you everything is fine. Then you can stop worrying :hugs:

I'm mean to be out tonight but i feel too ill, i think i have a throat infection :sick: Its gross :( My throat is sooo sore! Just ging to curl up in bed and die now i think! Woe is me! :haha:


----------



## crowned

Maybe baby is just hiding far back and low in your uterus? I swear some days mine is up high and in front, and other days down low and in back. Those are the days I feel like it kicks me in the butt... :)


----------



## littleANDlost

Loo - if you can hear the heart beat i'm sure everything is fine and LO is just hiding away and that's why you can't feel movement. :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Oh Loo, if you found the heartbeat and its normal speed without any strange variations in speed then thats all good. :) Sounds very much like baby is hanging out right at the back, or in an odd position, thats likely why you aren't feeling much. You could try shoving your bump about a bit whilst lying on your back, maybe they'll move then :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

crowned said:


> Those are the days I feel like it kicks me in the butt... :)

Crowned i get that too! It feels so weird! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Thank you so much laddies. I am starting to relax now, even though there hasnt been any more movement. I'll take my doppler and preggo notes to Stocky with me over the weekend, so they are there if I need them.

It's been a horrid day


----------



## littleANDlost

:( sorry you've had such a stressful day Loo. hopefully LO will be more active for you tomorrow to ease your worry even more! xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

here's a pic of my cake to (hopefully) cheer everyone up

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/drunkreindeercake.jpg


----------



## crowned

Mrs Cupcake, i love it!! SO cute! Want to make me one too? :D


----------



## loolindley

Mrs Cupcake, that's fantastic!!! You are so talented!! xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Mrs Cupcake that is bloody amazing!!!! Love it.


----------



## emera35

Aww, Mrs Cupcake, love it, i bet you had fun doing that :) I love doing cake decorations! Yours is super though!

Wish i wasn't so caked out from work. Looking forwards to stopping and then i can actually enjoy making them at home again :dance: You've inspired me!


----------



## wondertwins

Cupcake- That's adorable, and definitely cheers me up! You are very talented. It's too cute to eat though. :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

you are all very kind! and yes i did enjoy making it, i love making cakes!

getting the tree tomorrow so more xmassy stuff! yay


----------



## Nicnak282

Wowee...Mrs Cupcake that is one bloody amazing cake!!! :cake::xmas12: 

Hiya everyone else! :xmas3:

Had a day off and met up with my oldest and bestest friend who never fails to make me happy! :kiss: We spent the day Christmas shopping and am now cream crackered!!!! :wacko: 

Tried to catch up...can't remember much at all tho...damn you preggo-brain!! :dohh:

Loo - sounds like baby is having a quiet 'growing 'day - so relax and be reassured by the doppler xx hope he/she kicks you lots tomorrow!! LOL

Great news re Struth - sending lots of sticky :dust: her way xx

Everyone else - enjoy your parties/ get better soon from these icky colds/ good luck with house moves/ enjoy the rest of your holiday/ etc...etc!!!

Fabulous bump progress pics too - my we all starting to look mighty pregnant now!!

Will try and be back over the weekend - very busy one yet again! 

Lots love xxx :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Nicnak282 said:


> Loo - sounds like baby is having a quiet 'growing 'day - so relax and be reassured by the doppler xx hope he/she kicks you lots tomorrow!! LOL
> 
> :

Thanks chick. It's been about 6 days now since I've felt some proper kicks, but I hope the baby picks up its game tomorrow too. xx


----------



## citymouse

Loo, glad you heard something on the Doppler. Hope baby starts stomping all over the place soon!

Love the cake, MrsCupcake!


----------



## emera35

Argh Masterchef tonight has made me crave EVERYTHING! It was just pure food porn. No idea what to do about it as i'm tucked up in bed and OH is doing his "yeah you want stuff, well tough" man flu thing! :shock: Such a meanie!! He could at least order me some takeout or something, i haven't had any dinner, thought i was too ill, but now i'm hungry! :(


----------



## blessedmomma

mrs cupcake- mmmmm looks delish and so adorable! thats a great talent:flower:

loo- so glad you found the heartbeat :thumbup: i bet like everone said, baby is in a weird position. i was told to get on my hands and knees and arch my back and it will help baby get into a different position. dont know if it really works though. hope LO starts kicking up a storm this weekend! :hugs:

mousy- i hope your neck is better. we visited some family in arizona a ways back and the hotel had such uncomfortable beds. i didnt sleep all night so was exhausted and in pain. throw being 6 months pregnant in on that for you, i dont even want to think about it. :nope:

emera- hope you feel better hun. my 3 boys are sick with colds so im wiping noses all day. im glad i havent gotten it. :hugs:

actually slept good last night :happydance: and found a hidden candy bar in the cupboard, bonus! DH got off early from work today so he is getting our groceries right now. i have quite a sweet tooth now so have finally gained some weight. 6 lbs in the last month, i think its mostly chocolate. im thinking of skipping the middle man and rubbing it right on my butt:wacko:


----------



## Nicnak282

Poor you Emera!! Hope you feel better soon and hubby orders you some delicious take-away magic food to blow the germs away!! :hugs:

Oh-oh..I've just popped open some Texas BBQ Pringles and dip.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! :xmas14: Christmas has started!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

baby must like snickers, he is bouncing everywhere in there :haha:


----------



## emera35

blessedmomma said:


> have finally gained some weight. 6 lbs in the last month, i think its mostly chocolate. im thinking of skipping the middle man and rubbing it right on my butt:wacko:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: This totally cracked me up!

Glad you got a good sleep though blessedmomma! :hugs: Roh and OH are both coldy too, although Roh is definitely on the mend, there's still plenty of nose wiping to do though! Don't know how i'd cope with 3 noses! ;)

Nicnak - Mmmmmmm pringleeessss! Especially the BBQ ones! Droool!

Sucess here! Managed to get OH to go out and get some food! :happydance: He's gone to the burger van up the road :rofl: I had to resort to telling him he could pick what he went for and that i would pay :dohh: I can cope with a burger, as long as there is bacon involved, it seems its the bacon i need! Its not quite the 2 mitchelin star food i was hoping for, but then at least i know the JasonDonerVan is hygenic :haha:


----------



## loolindley

JasonDonerVan?????? :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: Hillarious!!!!!!

I've just spoke to my oh at work and I could swing for him! He was calling to see how I was, and any update. I told him no, so he replied "well fingers crossed baby gets active over the weekend". FINGERS CROSSED???????????????????????? Bloomin inapropriate if you ask me! Not that he really could have said anything to please me, but that just wound me up. 

Hopefully I'll feel better after a nights sleep...

Have a great weekend laddies, and thank you for your kind words today. I know I have been a grump and a stress head. xxxx


----------



## emera35

Aww, hope you get a good rest Loo, try not to stress too much, baby is fine just growing and being a bit lazy. Sorry your OH annoyed you, i'm sure he was trying to be supportive but not make a big deal of it if you know what i mean? I imagine in your situation pretty much anything he said would have made me cross too though, its been stressful for you. :hugs:

Try to relax and get a good night's kip. If its still worrying you so much tomorrow then i suggest you go and get yourself checked over and have someone tell you for sure things are ok, otherwise you'll drive yourself potty worrying! I know you have appointments and things to do, but, well, baby is more important than anything, and so is your sanity! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey Ladies.. Been reading a running the last few days! 

Loo- Go and get yourself checked out! Stress is not good for baby and is possibly why he/she is being quiet??? Just put your mind a rest.. If you don't wanna feel silly for going to the hospital or something just say you had a fall and haven't felt much since.. They don't know any different! 

To all the sick ladies.. Hope you feel better soon! It's so strange hearing about all your weather and getting colds when it's hot here! 

Some lovely bump pics! I will post mine from 22 weeks which is when bump starting being noticeable and one from just the other day and you can seen how huge I have gotten in just 4 weeks!

22 weeks:


26 weeks:


I actually am measuring a week ahead now! Hope it slows down.. I don't wanna end up huge!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- im sorry your so stressed. :hug: i really hope your feel better

wouldluv- thats a gorgeous bumpy!


----------



## kymied

wouldluvabub - beautiful bump!

Blessed - I've also consumed too much chocolate. A giant bag of Lindt truffles, turtles, and now one of the companies we order test kits from sent us gourmet truffles! 

My little guy seems to move around most when I'm sitting, my guess is he's more cramped then. Has anyone's SO still not felt their baby move? Mine was doing summersaults, visibly bouncing around, and the second I put my husbands hand on my belly NOTHING. My husband has determined that the baby is just being a jerk to tease him, at least he finds it amusing.


----------



## newfielady

Good evening ladies. My mom and dad are home tonight after being gone 10 days, it's nice to have them back. Survived another night at the restaurant and got another $40 in tips. :thumbup:
Loo- you're baby is probably in a weird position but like the other ladies said, go get checked if it will help you feel better. 
Great bumpage wouldluvabump! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- i cant get enough chocolate. mmmm turtles sounds so yummy and truffles too! my Dh isnt helping, he spoils me. he brought home a bag of almond kisses for my stash:dohh: im starting to think he is a chubby chaser.


----------



## loolindley

I said I'd let you laddies know as soon as.. Well I just felt 3 definite movements. Much higher up than before. I think my lo must be doing laps in there ( just not very splashy ones!!!) am relieved to say the least. Off to Stockport in an hour and a half so don't think I'll get back to sleep, but that's ok. 

Just felt another kick!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## loolindley

I said I'd let you laddies know as soon as.. Well I just felt 3 definite movements. Much higher up than before. I think my lo must be doing laps in there ( just not very splashy ones!!!) am relieved to say the least. Off to Stockport in an hour and a half so don't think I'll get back to sleep, but that's ok. 

Just felt another kick!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## loolindley

Sorry, on my iPhone so not sure how I posted that twice!!!! Or sure how to delete one from here!!! Edit. Just got a bit erm windy :blush: hope that wasn't the 'movement' :haha:

Double edit: nope. Baby is doing can can!!!!! Must have a VERY slow reaction to all that caffeine and other stuff!! 

DANCE BABY DANCE!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Go, baby, go! :dance:

Just woke up and feeling so much better than yesterday. But can I confess that I'll still be glad to get home? I miss my dog and my house! (And my bed, and my pregnancy pillow!)

The kennel just sent me a picture of my dog and he looks ridiculous. Like he's been sleeping on bad beds in France for a week. He'll be so happy to come home and snuggle!

Happy day, all! And blessed, LMAO at you rubbing chocolate on your butt. I've already told DH that if Fil shows up with bags of Lindor truffles there will be hell to pay. My FIL loves food but tries to be healthy, so he just encourages other people to eat the bad stuff. :dohh:

And I had a dream I got snarky and called SIL a know-it-all. Twice. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

loo - fantastic news!!!!! I read briefly last night about your worries and just caught up. Noticed that all the girls were giving the same advice....just a lazy period then ha ha. He/she will be making you suffer with extra activity this weekend ;-) glad you feel good....may baby is dancing in celebration too

Wouldluv - bump envy!!! So cute

Cupcake - love that cake. Gonna have to get back on the baking this weekend

'Party' was oK last night i guess....'Friend' wasnt too annoying. But NO MUSIC at a party WTF is that all about!!! Having a lie in before bro, sil and 6 month old nephew arrive....defo having a cuddle this weekend ha ha 

X


----------



## emera35

Loo - Great news, was thinking of you :hugs: Now keep up the :dance: baby!!

Mitch - Ooh 6 month old cuddles, lovely! :cloud9:

Wouldluvabub - Nice bump :)

Citymouse - Have a good day, glad you are feeling better :thumbup:

Everyone else, have a lovely weekend!! :)


Me , i feel even worse than yesterday if thats possible :shock: Definately not just a cold :( Ergh, staying in bed as much as poss today i think, well, as much as Roh will let me anyway, OH is at work.


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies. I'm starting to feel like crap. :nope: Got a headache and a toothache (I had a root canel done in May and I don't think they did it very well as it pains off and on now). Hoping it's not all the hours dragging me out. :dohh: It's just tonight and Sunday and then I'm off Monday.:xmas12: I hope. :xmas19:


----------



## emera35

Aww Newfie, try to take it a bit easier at work, all these shifts in a row can run you down quicker than you think. I know its easier said than done mind you especially this time of year, but if you over do it, you'll only end up having to take extra time off sick. Try and rest up whenever you can! :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Loo, so glad your baby is dancing around again!! :D

All the talk of chocolate makes me hungry... but I don't have any chocolate except the Christmas chocolate stashed in the cupboard, and that's meant for Christmas day!

What is everyone getting their OH/DH for Christmas?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies just got back took izzy for lunch went to dobbies garden center and up to the reatail got her some converse and a lovly baby k jumper in the sale for 5 quid:D had another few ruff days with oh he has been in his mums for 5 days now :(


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- yay for baby moving!!!! :happydance:

emera- hope you feel better soon love. very hard to be sick with a little one.

mousy- i hope the time flies and you and pup are home in no time at all sweets!

newfie- sounds like you are overdoing a bit hun, be careful :hugs:

crowned- if christmas chocolate was here it would have to be replaced :dohh:

danielle- yay for the great deal. boo for OH :hugs:

mitch- awwww enjoy your fam time!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to hold out because it's only for 2 weeks and I know they depend on me. They are so impressed with me right now because they figured I'd flake out by Wednesday or Thursday. :rofl:
Danielle- I hope OH comes around soon. Sounds like added stress for no reason to me. :(
loo- :happydance: for the moving baby. Mine is always on the go. Usually after a busy day (movement wise) I'll get a slower day but I _always_ get kicked a couple of times. lol.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening! yay we got our tree! and i have spent all afternoon wrapping presents. i have extremely stiff hips and back now after sitting on the floor. i didnt realise how long it would take!

glad to hear baby is moving now loo!

and well done for keeping going newfie!


----------



## crowned

I haven't bought a single present yet, BAD ME! I don't have many to buy this year, as our families are all far away, but I really need to get going and pick up a few for DH!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

me and hubs aren't getting each other prezzies this year as we are going to jointly buy a camcorder in the new year (hopefully in the sales). i keep seeing things i want to get him but as we are going to spend quite a lot of money on the camcorder i am resisting!

what is everyone else getting their hubs/partners?


----------



## x-amy-x

just poppin in to say hi and that i hope your all alright :)

im home from hospital for the weekend and have to go back on monday to be reviewed. enjoying the peace though xx


----------



## crowned

Cupcake, I'm getting mine a game and a book, I think, unless I come up with some other brilliant plan before I pick them up... He's super hard to buy for, as he thinks all shoes and clothes are 'necessities' and not 'gifts' because gifts are supposed to be fun things to do. He doesn't understand why I would ask for clothes, purses and shoes as gifts!!:shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

HI LADDIES!

loo - glad u found the HB :hugs: knew u wud ;)

cupcake - AMAZING CAKE :)

amy - glad ur home :)

here is a piccie of my home made wreath - took aggggges LOL

right.... come on Littlemix!!! (X factor)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

great wreath!! im v impressed. i have a gold modern one on my front door but yours is lovely


----------



## crowned

Colour me impressed, FT!! That's a gorgeous wreath! You should make them and sell them - I'd buy one :)


----------



## firsttimer1

haha thanks ladies. My fingers were sore afterwards - hence was not on here!

Loo, my baby is still very quiet and has been the last couple of days. Glad he/she is giving me the odd thump atm tho to reassure me :)


----------



## citymouse

Amy, I didn't know you were in the hospital! But glad you're home. And every new day I'm so glad for you. It's like climbing a mountain, one step at a time. :hugs:

Newfie, make sure you take it very easy between shifts! Put those feet up and lounge!

Best go pack... Heading home tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## KellyC75

crowned said:


> I haven't bought a single present yet, BAD ME! I don't have many to buy this year, as our families are all far away, but I really need to get going and pick up a few for DH!!

I havent bought anything either & with 3 children to buy for, thats not good :nope::dohh:



Mrs Cupcake said:


> what is everyone else getting their hubs/partners?

Zilch! :blush:


----------



## kymied

I haven't bought anything either! I don't know what to buy anyone either. Fortunatly my list is short: Husband, Mother, Grandmother, and MIL/"FIL"

A bit of TMI: Today I had some BAD cramps and then a case of major swamp crotch. When I went to the bathroom to check it out I had an _impressive_ bowel movement. I guess that makes up for the lack of movement yesterday. Afterwards the little guy started doing summersaults. I think he liked the new found space!


----------



## firsttimer1

kymied - maybe me and loo need to empty our tummies too then :)

not sure if this link will work; BUT i just bought my FIRST maternity dress for NYE :dance: one strap and red 
https://www.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-MATE...ternity&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Red

feel happier now i have something to wear :)


----------



## kymied

Very pretty dress, though I think it would look terrible on me, I'm really worried about looking like a misshapen sausage.


----------



## KellyC75

My 28 Week bumpie pic :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







28 Weeks ~ DD2.png
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 38


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied - im sure u wudnt :rofl:

kelly - BEAUT bump :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Great bump, Kelly!

Ft, if I wore a one-strap dress, my boobs would be at my knees... One of them, at least. :rofl:

Kymied, glad everything got moving for you!

Good night, lads!


----------



## firsttimer1

Night rashy - enjoy packing :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

I'm on my phone so a bit limited, but wanted to say thank you to you all for your kind words and support over the past few days. I have felt the baby a few times yesterday so he/she was obviously just hanging out somewhere else for a while. 

In other news, I bought my pram yesterday. The Bugaboo Donkey Mono in red/black and I bought 2 gro-swaddles. I also completed my Xmas shopping (apart from oh. I have imposed a £5 limit so we don't go stupid and now I can't find anything for a fiver!!!), AND I had a great nights sleep!!

As a long standing member of insomniacs not so anonymous I went to bed at 10.30, and woke at 7...and only woke up 3 times!!! This happens about twice a year so it needs to be documented!!! Ok, so I had to get up at 4am, drive to Stockport, have a days shopping and have wasted nervous energy on worrying about baby, but who cares! Pretty happy!

Will catch up properly tonight. xxx


----------



## citymouse

Great, Loo! Hurray for sleep!

Sitting in the airport waiting for our flight. It has been a great trip. Paris is lovely and Parisians are actually very nice. Maybe because it is low season and they aren't being driven out of their minds by tourists at the moment. When you're from the US, you expect everyone everywhere to hate you automatically because of the horrible reputation of US tourists. It's nice not to be hated. ;)

Facebooked my aunt and it was just as I suspected, my dad hasn't told anyone about the baby. Thanks, Dad! Happy to know you're so over having grandchildren that you can't even mention her to your brothers. :roll:

I updated the newfruiting post and we have March Mamas hitting 29 weeks! :shock: Such a long way from the days when we all longed to be olives!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

so pleased to hear movement back to normal loo and super congrats on buying your pram! its so exciting isnt it! im glad im not the only one who has spent a fortune on the pram! still at least bugaboo has a fab reputation

glad you had a good trip citymouse.

btw some people didnt know i was pregnant until last week. i just assumed everyone knew by now! lol. was a bit embarrassing!


----------



## emera35

Hi ladies!

Excuse me not catching up as I'm on my phone. Laptop has been hijacked for cbeebies :dohh: 

Hope you are all having a lovely sunday! :hugs:

OH has actually phoned in sick to work, I think that's maybe the second. Time ever in the 14 years we've lived together so he must be feeling really bad. I'm feeling slightly better today, so guess I'll be on nursing duties today!


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Sorry but I just don't have time to catch up. I have to be at work in an hour and I haven't showered yet. :wacko: Just letting you know, my 7 day stint has turned into a 9 day one. :dohh:. I'll try to catch up later. )
One thing i did see was FT'S wreath, so beautiful. :)


----------



## wondertwins

Happy Sunday all. I'm procrastinating house work because I'm enjoying the party the boys are having in my belly at the moment. And because I'm lazy. :haha:

Safe travels Mouse. 

Great wreath, FT.

Good luck bringing in the big tips, Newfie. :thumbup:


----------



## crowned

What a quiet weekend it's been on here... I guess that's a good thing, right? 
Lots of strange noises in our house waking me up last night. I was wide awake from 3:30 until 6:30 :( Had to spend a few extra hours in bed this morning to make up for the crappy night. I had a lot of weird dreams too - those are something pregnancy-related that I definitely WON'T miss after the baby is born.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi laddies - hope you've all had a great weekend! :xmas3:

Just a quick pop on to try and catch up...

Loo - so pleased your little bunny is kicking the cr*p outta ya now hon!!! :haha: xx

Safe travelling Mouse - not long 'til you're in your own comfy bed with your doggie!! :thumbup: xx

Everyone else - lots love too :kiss:

Had a hectic weekend catching up with friends and shopping - am shattered and gonna chill my boots this evening! Me and hubby celebrated 12 years together yesterday and had a lovely (if very busy) day. Perhaps I'll get a rest at work this week...not!!!!!!! Ah well, it's nearly CHRISTMAS!!! :xmas12::xmas8::xmas12:

Take care Nic xxx


----------



## emera35

Crowned I agree the dreams do my head in!

Newfie, 9 days :shock: definitely don't push yourself! :hugs:

WT love the image of a belly party :D 

Hmm think I missed stuff I was going to say. I just ate 2 chocolate eclairs and a custard slice :blush: firstly, I now feel sick, and secondly, baby is going totally mental on all the sugar! And now I have to go out to dinner in an hour. Oops! Oh well its the work do so the food is free. :dohh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi girls nothing new here same old :( how r u all.

have i passed my v day yet haha :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi Laddies 

Nothing new here either - I had a lovely weekend with my bro, SIL and 6 month old Charlie...wow they really are a handful but adorable. He is pretty good really....had a bit of a tantrum in the pub for lunch but I think thats cos he wanted my curly fries :haha:...they put him down to sleep before 8pm and he slept through til 8am...I want mine to do that...can you pre-order that sleep programming :happydance:. I guess not.

Anyway I cooked dinner and dessert from scratch yesterday (minty lamb shanks and lemon merengue pie) and was knackered afterwards. I thought I was OK....again not realising that actually my body isnt up to what it used to be.....4 hours in kitchen by 10pm I was ready for bed, had a sore back and sore bump :cry:. Really tired today and .....

Emera - Went to Tesco and got a pack of 2 fresh cream and strawberry slices (with the iciing on top) and ate both in one sitting mmmmmmm yummmm

Anyway....girls....whats been happening

Citymouse - safe trip back from Paris
Nicnak - congrats on your 12 years together
Kelly - was that your 28 week bump.....fantastic!!!
FT - Love the wreath
Newfie - take it easy with the shifts - hope you can put your feet up at the end - think of the tips :haha:

Sorry if I repeated myself. OK I am off to cook a curry for me and hubby...then early bed...Tomorrow I am flying to Glasgow for 2 days and then Thursday Newcastle and back same day :cry:...luckily boss approved flight rather than long train / car journey :happydance:...still means another 4 flights in a week but fingers crossed thats me done airplanes wise :happydance:

Will catch up when I can....oh bump wise, I think I had a big growth spurt yesterday and lots of activity for last couple of days...

Loo - glad your little one is kicking up a storm again x

x x x


----------



## waula

hey ladies - just had a quick catch up and glad all is seeming better with kicks and work and hope the sickly one's get better soon...

i've had a friend here for the weekend which has been exhausting - feel like 1st tri all over again and getting pretty fed up of people telling me its only going to get worse! then my dh opted to invite his work colleague and hubbie and 3 kids round for dinner tonight so spent all afternoon making fish pie and choc pud which was lovely but i am so tired now - writing this already in bed...:sleep:

i know there was a bit of a flurry of hormonal madness earlier in the week - i'm with you ladies... :cry: feel sooo overwhelmed at the minute with the whole pregnancy thing...it really feels like us ladies have to adjust way before our OH's and feeling pretty alone in it all at the minute...i feel there may be a rant coming - i apologise in advance and you're more than welcome to stop reading now! :dohh:

It was our work xmas party on sat night (we both work for the same company but I had my friend over so didn't go) and DH came back in at half 1 last night, pretty drunk and woke me up to tell me of the party antics (there's normally some scandal!) and told me one of the nurses i work with tried it on with him 3 times on the dance floor before moving on to a really drunk work mate who definately has a lovely OH and they had a bit of christmas snoggage... i may have lost the plot a little bit. :wacko: i hate that kind of stuff at the best of times and the way i'm feeling at the minute (weight gain, no clothes fit, horrid back ache, really unattractive, fairly boring and like i'm losing friends who assume I don't want to be invited/asked because i'm pregnant) etc etc... 

anyway i have no reason not to trust him but it made me feel even more crap and knowing i've got to go into work tomorrow and deal with the fact others will have seen the whole thing is just a bit much to be honest. tried talking to him and he just says i'm being unreasonable and hormonal which i probably am!!! :shrug: I was always quite a party drinker and was always in the middle of big drunken bashes and really felt it last night - i love the LO so much but just feel like there's a monumental change coming that i have no control over and DH is so blase about it... what if i miss being a non-parent? what if i want my independence? we absolutely want this baby and i feel hideous even writing this but i'm terrified i'm not going to be much good at this whole thing. always thought i'd sail through pregnancy and i'm finding it way tougher than i imagined. :cry:

anyhow - i'm sorry for the rant - i think the hormones are raging at the minute - sorry if i offend anyone with my comments - just desparately trying to adjust i guess... :flower:

Hope you are all keeping well and LO's are kicking as much as mine!!! 
Night night ladies and thanks for listening - it helps even just to write it down...

xx


----------



## Nicnak282

Waula - oh hon, think we've all been there this week and I think I started a deluge of others saying that it is totally normal to feel this way! xx :flower:

I have been feeling alienated from OH as his life doesn't seem to have altered and probably won't in the foreseeable future. For several weeks I've felt that whatever I'm feeling (loss of my own life, missing out on normal everyday things etc) makes me a 'bad mum'. However, the other laddies support and comments on here have helped alot but am still feeling a little lost and unsure and dare I say it...hormonal. :cry::nope:

Take good care my lovely and rest assured that there are many of us out here that are feeling exactly the same as you and we WILL make fabulous mummies...and most importantly still remain US!!!!! 

xxxx :kiss:


----------



## waula

thanks nicnak - you may have made me cry! and yes i think it is all hormones...from being a really non-hormonal person pre-pregnancy to this is quite a shock...hoping this is just a temporary phase :hugs: xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh waula babe.....your post could have been written by me...big big :hugs:. I feel really tearful today...i am tired, sick of cooking and just want to relax but then feel bad cos i keep getting told 'its an illness'!!!!!! I feel fat and heavy....although my hubby was lovely tonight telling me i wasnt fat...i was housing our baby and i was still very beautiful. I am not a hormonal and over emotional person...and these feelings have really taken me by surprise!!!!

I am worried we have done the right thing....i worry about change in my lifestyle....i sort of miss my friends......i miss christmas drinking (yes i dont care i am going to say it...i love going out and having one too many at christmas parties)....but i am excited about little one coming. Suppose i just want it to be here now so i dont worry anymore.

Tbh i am having a great pregnancy physically wise...so i shouldnt complain but i am feeling emotionally exhausted

We'll get through it together :hugs:


----------



## waula

aw mitch - i know exactly how you feel - can i just say how glad i am that i found this thread - i have never used a forum in my life (never really knew they existed for anyone other than teens!!!! :blush:) but it is such a comfort to know that its not just me and that it is quite normal and we don't get judged when we say things i wouldn't dare to in 2nd tri...thank you ladies xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

waula said:


> aw mitch - i know exactly how you feel - can i just say how glad i am that i found this thread - i have never used a forum in my life (never really knew they existed for anyone other than teens!!!! :blush:) but it is such a comfort to know that its not just me and that it is quite normal and we don't get judged when we say things i wouldn't dare to in 2nd tri...thank you ladies xxx

Couldn't agree more!!!! It's a first for me too...and so good to have somewhere to vent and know that support and not judgement is there...always!! 


:hugs: xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Its a massive change for us and no one can judge how anyones going to feel....everyones different. I fully believe we will all be great mums when the time comes....i have to believe that and remind myself everyday.:wacko:

Sleep well tomorrow is another day x x :sleep:


----------



## lauraclili

Waula, honestly, I could have written your post myself. It may have taken us Clomid and 18 cycles trying but I was talking to friends about the baby and they happened to mention that in 12 week time I could be a mum and I very nearly fainted on the spot! Just thinking to myself, "what the hell have I let us in for?!" and then of course, all the what ifs arrive. 

I think, as you can see that we're all feeling some version of the same thing. I was told that worrying proves you'll be a good mum because you're going into it with your eyes open. Not sure that's true but I'm worrying about myself and my relationship with DH and it makes me feel bad because a big part of me thinks I should save that worry for the baby.

Also, I don't know about anyone else, but apart from random realisation moments, Im still not sure I'm really having a baby and that all the wriggling must be bad gas or something! Hopefully my antenatal course will help with that one!


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Ladies it is so normal to feel this way - I tried for 8 years to get pregnant and then spent most of my pregnancy worrying about how my life my was going to change and I wouldnt have time for friends or going out and doing all the things that I sued to do. BUT there does come a time when you can do these things again or you find ways around them...

I used to love going out for a meal and drinks with a small group made of couples. We now alternate and have a meal and drinks at each others houses to accomodate our children.

Use your parents and inlaws when/if you can and have a meal out every so often or just a date night at the cinema. You'll prob spend the whole evening wanting to get home to your little lo but it will do you good !!!

I had a rather good job before I had Olivia and was completely career orientated. The minute Olivia was born though my life did a 360 AND it was for the better !! I am now a stay at home mum and wouldnt change it for the world. Don't get me wrong I miss having my nights out as much as I used to but I also now love being at home with my little family. When the time comes you will look back and think I can't believe I was worried about this.

:hugs: to all those that are worried. xxx


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies!

What Laura said is all true :) You'l look back and wonder what all the worry was about :)

Yes, your lives are about to totally change, you are going to be Mums and have little babies to look after, and not long after that you'll have proper little people to look after! Its totally brilliant! :) 
Just because your life is going to change doesn't mean you will! If you still want to go out partying regularly, then you still can, you'll just have to organise a babysitter / take turns with OH etc. Whatever you want to, you'll make happen if you want it enough! 

I can totally understand anyone being worried about a baby arriving, its a big thing! Its also a surprisingly natural transition when they do arrive though! After you get through the first few days/weeks and start to feel more confident you'll realise your instincts are taking care of alot of the stuff you obsessed over in pregnancy, and you'll wonder what all the fuss was about! :)
Even though i was desperate for a baby, and spent 6 years trying for Roh, only to be told it would likely never happen, i was still terrified of how i would cope, i think its the most normal thing in the world.
I'm pretty sure that the hormones in pregnancy set you up to think these sort of thoughts, so that by the time the baby arrives you've already been through every worst case scenario that your life could take in your mind. Then when you do get the baby home, suddenly its no where near as scary as it was in your imagination!

The fact that you are all worrying about whether you will be good mums says it all really. If you care enough to worry about it so much, you are all going to be fab! :hugs:

About relationships with OH, i'll freely admit, the first few months things were a bit rocky, we were both knackered and finding our feet, and trying to adjust to the new dynamic of being a family rather than just a couple. It put alot of strain on the relationship, but equally, we both adored Roh and he was a really great incentive for us to spend alot of time talking and working through the issues the changes threw up. After a while, we settled into things, and its made our relationship so much stronger, and actually much better and more rewarding for both of us than it was before :thumbup:

Hope some of that helps, its all stuff i didn't really get to hear before i had Roh, just got the usual "oh, you're life will never be the same" , and "you'll argue with you OH alot" etc etc unhelpful cliches :dohh: So thought it might be help to share what i've experienced :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Waula :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

All you ladies are great. I love all the actual helpful, down to earth and real advise. In all honesty, DH and I don't go out, ever. :shock: We work and spend time together, that's all. We don't even have any other friends. We tried to make some with other couples (and now with other couples expecting or with small children) and we find we have nothing in common with them. Or one of us like's "half" of the couple but the other "half" is totally unsuitable. So we're not actually worried about how it will change our life. The only things we do can be altered to include a small child, and when we would like to go out on our own, both of our parents like in town so there is no trouble to get a babysitter. :shrug:


----------



## kymied

Emera you're very wise and supportive, a huge help to all of us going at this the first time.

I too had a crappy emotional day and yelled at my husband today. He didn't deserve it and I didn't mean it. Today's my dad's birthday, he passed away a few years ago so I'm missing him. Then there's the fact that our house is still topsy-turvy and is not showing much hope for improvement, I'm getting frustrated because I can't find anything and we're running out of time to finish the million home improvement projects that need to be done BEFORE the little guy arrives. The past 6 months have flown by, I only expect the next three to go just as fast if not faster. So yeah, I yelled at my husband about my inability to cook in the 1/4 of a kitchen I have left and that he is never home to finish the projects he starts. And I blamed him for the fruit flies in our house! It's true that he was out every night of the week but only one night was for social reasons, he's just really busy. And he was sweet enough to run out last night to fix my mom's leaky sink.


----------



## blessedmomma

all of these feelings are natural ladies :hugs: im praying for all of you :flower:

kymied- im so sorry about your dad. :hug:


----------



## loolindley

Kymied, I am so sorry you had an upset day remembering your Dad. Anniversarys like that are always hard. Just think how proud he would be of you now :hugs:

Waula, everyone else has already said it all, so I will just offer you some virtual hugs :hugs::hugs: We are bound to start questioning things, but our lives aren't coming to an end....it's just a different part of it. Emera is right, getting an in law to occasionally look after the baby whilst you have a 'night off' is not out of the question, and you wont be thought any worse for it. Take the next year as it comes (heck, I know I am), I deal with things as life throws it at you. You (and the rest of us) will be fine. We will have to be because we will all me Mummy's by then, and everyone knows that Mum's know everything :hug:

Well, another week with 5 days stretching out before me... Yawn!!! I am starting to struggle to tie my steel toe cap boots for work. I wonder how they will feel if I start to come in wearing my trainers (which are bright red, but I just slip on and off). Not too happy, I'd imagine!

Have a great day laddies!!!! xxx


----------



## emera35

Loo - If they have a problem with slip on shoes then tell them to but a football against their stomach and try bending down to touch their toes! :haha: I'm starting to struggle with my work shoes too! :hugs:

Kymied - :hugs: Like Loo said those sort of anniversaries are really hard, on top of all the frustration of wanting things sorted out in the house, and also not seeing much of your OH because he's so busy, i'm not surprised you vented! :hugs: I'm sure he'll understand ;)

Newfie - You and your OH sound a bit like us :)

Woo, second to last week at work for me :happydance: Still feeling rotten though so i'll be taking it easy :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am with u all ladies a had all them feelings with izzy and it turned out to be the making of me i wudnt change it for the world! BUT am getting them again that i am not goin to be able to cope with 2 :( and this time a single mummy:(:(:( i have lost over a stone my bump has shrunk illpost some pics am not 8st 5 i was 9st 2 when i fell preg. i blame all the stress with oh :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

black pjs i was 21 weeks purple was this moring excuse the child :haha:
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









23+5 2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 7









23+5.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MsCrow

Seems we all had a bit of a crap day yesterday.

Last night I had the most awful dreams. I can't shake them from my head this morning. 

Apart from the prospect of a baby, life seems pretty joyless at the moment. 

Loo , glad you had a load of movement. On the odd days the bump is quiet I start to worry. 

Look after yourself Danielle.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Waula* - how was work following the xmas party hun? and stop fretting hun you are going to be a WONDERFUL mum. If you werent finding pregnancy just a tad difficult, then i would be wondering why i am!!! :hugs:

*emera* - ur such a star xxx

_*Kymied *_- :hugs: enjoy thos happy memories of your dad on his bday :hugs:

*danielle* - your bump is lovely, whether its smaller or not :hugs: and i love the addition of Izzy haha... does she love the camera? she is too cute xxx

*SO GOOD MORNING ALL!*

Seems we all had a busy weekend and all of us have suffered from hormonal changes lately lol. Lets hope it calms down for all of us now :) This weekend ive been up & down like a yo-yo. So annoying and feel so bad for OH. He has been soooooooo perfect and ive been nothing but a grotbag LOL. ALTHOUGH (TMI) i seem to have got my mojo back as we :sex: twice this weekend..... go me :rofl:

Cannot believe its 2 weeks till Christmas.... time is flying!

Just awaiting a delivery of nursery stickers from NEXT. Cant wait to get them up. Unveiling the nursery to mum&dad on christmas eve.... hope they like it :dance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Feeling slightly guilty that I had a great weekend! Christmas party on Thursday evening (first time i've really missed drinking, although not when they moved onto shots:xmas13:) followed by Christmas shopping on Friday in London with my mum and sister (6 hours walking round the shops has made me realise I'm quite pregnant) and then went to watch Phantom of the Opera in London with a friend on Saturday. I've wanted to see it since i was little and absolutely loved it. Best thing I've ever been to see and the baby loved it, kicked me the whole way through which kept making me smile more!

I've been reading on my phone but not posting, so will try and catch up now:

Loo - glad you finally got movement. I had almost nothing for about a week, but since Thursday afternoon it's been really active and is definitely getting stronger. I can suddenly feel movements and kicks as it rolls around. I love the feeling!:hugs:

Waula/Nicnak/Mitch - I think all of us first timers are feeling the same way. It's a scary time. Hopefully antenatal classes will help, plus we'll all have each other on here, assuming this thread can stay as a baby one!:hugs: Like you, i've never really been a chatboard person before (and probably won't be again!) Reading through everyone's posts on here over the last few days is reassuring in that it's completely normal feelings.

MsCrow - :hugs: Hope this is a better week for you. 

Citymouse - hope you had a safe trip back from Paris and your dog's happy to see you!:xmas3:

Newfie - hope your run of Christmas parties is nearly over and the tip jar is nice and full!:thumbup:

FT - lovely wreath, and i'm feeling more Christmassy today after a 2 hour car journey back from Oxford yesterday with Christmas CD's the whole way, followed by watching Elf in the afternoon:xmas9::xmas6: I'm also almost sorted for Christmas shopping, just a few bits to get.

Right, apologies to anyone i've missed, I should really get on with some work now. I've got to go and post my maternity request to HR. Have said i'll start maternity on 8th March and last day of work will be 29th Feb, so finishing 2 weeks before. Hope that's realistic! I did agree with my boss last week i'll stop travelling to London at end of January, and i can take taxi's in London instead of the tube now!!:xmas12:


----------



## em2656

Kymied - I completyely hear you re: house. I stayed up until 3am this morning just trying to get some sort of order in our living room, as it's where all the stuff from the cellar (before conversion) was shoved so the work could begin. I must have washed this floor at least 3 times last night and yet the think layer of dust this morning makes it look like it's been months and months. But, I do feel sooo much better about what I did get done.
Just really want my home back and feeling all Christmassy.
Apart from the credit card bills on the table, there is no sign of Christmas at all in our house yet!

Sorry to see that so many of you have been feeling pants too. I think the lack of control we have over our feelings (and hormones) can be so frustrating sometimes. I often find myself being a complete cowbag to OH or the kids and then being even more mad at myself afterwards. 

OMG! just had a call from the hospital, my GTT has come back abnormal. I have gestational diabetes! Wow, really wasn't expecting that. Have never had it before and have been eating total crap for weeks. really shocked now.

As a Slimming World Consultant I know that if I practice what I preech it follows pretty much what diabetic nurses advise anyway, but it's the will power to do that, that I have been struggling with. 
Right off to do some reading, I suppose this could explain why my bump is so huge!

Have a great day girls.

Emma xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza- glad u had a super weekend, Phantom is great isnt it? did you go to harrods and to winter wonderland (hyde park)? London has sooo much to do that its hard to fit it all in :) and covent garden always has the BIGGEST christmas tree i see each year :)

Well my red maternity dress has arrived for NYE and its actually very lovely - just a shame its me who feels and looks FAT!!!!! i swear my arms are bigger??!! i just feel so...so... puffy!!!!! :rofl: Like a big wotsit. :rofl:

em2656 - oh no im sorry you have GD..... did they test you via urine or something? :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - to be honest it took us 6 hours just to do Oxford Street and Regent Street, and that was going into specific shops rather than all browsing! No time to visit either Harrods or the winter wonderland, i'll have to leave that until next year! 

Em - when do they test for GD? Just wondering, have you been more thirsty? Only reason i'm asking is i've been suddenly drinking tonnes (I had 5 pints of water yesterday afternoon, then was still thirsty a couple of hours later) which i thought was a sign of adult diabetes (which i know i won't have) but wondered if that might link to GD? It's probably just the extra fluid we're supposed to be having, or it's my craving!! Pretty crap craving if it is... water??!


----------



## firsttimer1

Im worried about GD too although my urine has no protein in it (thats the sign right??). Im only worried as my bump was measuring ahead (28w at 25w) x


----------



## em2656

lol that would definately be a rubbish craving hehehe

I was asked to go for a test at 25 weeks. That was when I went for my12 week scan that it was booked in. OH parents both have it and as I'm overweight too it put me in a higher risk catagory. But yes increased thirst is a symptom. I however, have had no symptoms at all. Needing to wee more often and tirdness are both symptoms, but obviously pregnancy syptoms too.

As for the test, I had to have nothing to eat or drink (except water) from 10pm the night before, then attend the clinic at half 8 in the morning. They took a blood sample straight away and then gave me the thickest, sweetest, gloopy, glucose 'drink', to down. I then had to sit for 2 hours in a very overcrowded room, before having a second blood sample taken. Then I could leave. Told no news is good news, if there's a problem you'll get a call within 10 working days.
I now have an appointment at 10am on Thursday to discuss it all further. 
GD puts you at greater risk of a few different complications during pregnancy, but the ones that have scared me most are, baby being a lot bigger (and therefore heavier), premature birth and placental abruption.
Given that I already have grade 5 placenta previa (as in it is completely covering the cervix), all of these factors are what basically put both baby and my lives in even greater risk. :(

Roll on Thursday, need to know what else they're gonna do re monitoring me etc.

xxx


----------



## wondertwins

G'morning, friends. :flower:

It's cold and rainy today, so I'm hunkering down in my office until it's time to go for my doctor's appointment in a few hours. 

My weekend was a mix of good and bad. 

The Christmas party on Friday was fabulous and my bump was definitely the center of attention. :haha: (I'll post a pic of my dress later today). There was one particular federal judge who was completely smitten by my bump and had loads of advice for helping my low back. (He's a Vietnam War Vet who had his leg amputated, so he knows a thing or two about back pain.) He told me to look up the "Tush Cush" which he swears by. https://www.tushcush.com/ I think I'll check it out if for no other reason than the hilarious name. 

However, Sunday I spent the entire day in pain. My bump hurts, and I'm having cramping. The pain makes me cry, and I feel so ill equipped to handle the next 3 months. But then the first 3-6 months of the twins lives are going to be so tough too. So, I'm torn between wanting time to stand still or hurry up. :shrug:

The babies have definitely readjusted (which is probably the reason for the pain), and I can't figure out which one is which anymore. All I know is that one of them is literally kicking cervix. It makes me jump every single time as if he's going to pop right out of there (or I'm going to gush pee everywhere). :xmas1: 

Em- Sorry about the GD. :( I had it with DS, and it was no fun. The good news is that the treatments are extremely effective. I had zero complications because I followed the diet exactly. DS was 7 lbs. 14 oz and perfect. However, it was really depressing not to get to eat all my lovely treats for the last couple months of pregnancy. :cry: But it goes away instantly after birth, so my FIL brought me a gigantic apple fritter to eat immediately after DS was born. :rofl: 

And FT- I'm glad to read that you got your mojo back. :thumbup:

Anyway.... lots of love to you all. I definitely feel you on the hormones. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

Afternoon ladies, sorry I&#8217;ve missed everything over the weekend. Hope I&#8217;ve not missed to much

Em - i had that test done a couple of weeks ago and have not heard back so am thinking mine came back fine. That drink was the most disgusting thing ever though. I looked up GD a lot when we though i might have it and as long as you eat a balanced diet and test your blood sugar levels after eating and things most people seem to be completely fine and have happy healthy babies, though a lot say they get induced early just in case baby does get to big.

FT &#8211; it&#8217;s glucose they look for in your urine which is why I had mine done but they can also test you if you have any family history of normal diabetes and if you drastically put weight on yourself. I also had loads of dizzy spells which they thought might be it. 
Also regarding doing the dirty I got my mojo back this weekend to. We somehow managed to completely miss the x-factor final last night lol. OH said it all came out of the blue but he is not complaining! Lol.


----------



## littleANDlost

WT - thanks for the link to the TushCush, not only does it have an amazing name but it looks pretty good!


----------



## emera35

I have my GTT tomorrow :( Really not looking forwards to it, apparently its going to be chucking it down all day, i'm still not feeling better, and i know how crappy not having anything to eat makes me feel. Boo Hiss! Plus, i have to have Roh with me, and keep him entertained for 2 hours in the MW clinic. Sulky sulk sulk! :hissy: Ah well, at least when its done its done :thumbup: Also i have my 28 week app in the middle of it, which i'm sort of looking forwards to seeing as i haven't had an app since 16 weeks, feels like a hell of a long time!

Lozza i'm dead jealous about your trip to Phantom, its soo good, i've not seen it since i was little! I'l have to go again next time i'm due a treat :)

FT - Definately don't worry about measuring ahead! Not by 3cm anyway its perfectly normal :) I measured ahead with Roh too and he turned out to be totally average size for his gestation :thumbup: Fundal height is so inaccurate, and even if its measured really accurately it doesn't relate particularly to the size of your baby. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - sorry about the cramping hun, do everything you can to help yourself eg warm baths, good preg pillow, posture LOL... mind you im doing all that and mine still hurts!! and im only carrying one :hugs: Cant wait to see ur dress! :)

L&L - maybe last weekend should be christened 'Mojo weekend' then :rofl: Hope you caught up with who won the XF.... my favourite won for the first time ever :dance:

well ive just finished all my washing AND all wrapping of presents. Back now hurts so going to reward myself with chrimbo music and lunch :)


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, here are a couple pics of my Christmas dress. They're kinda blurry because the lighting wasn't the best for my phone.

Mitch, the full length shot is for you since you were concerned about form fitting dresses hugging our asses too much. As you can see, it definitely doesn't hide the ass. :blush: But, it wasn't a big deal because the lights were low at the party and the bump was so prominent that ass seemed secondary.

FT- This is as close to Christmas tree porn as you're gonna get from me this year due to the move. :( Notice that half of the lights on that miniature tree don't even work. :shrug:I keep meaning to sort that out.

P.S. Because these pics show my face, I'll take them down in a few weeks. So enjoy them while you can. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

You look beautiful! :) LOVE the dress!

and i will take any chriustmas tree porn i can get :rofl: big or small i love it all! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Nice Wondertwins!:xmas12: And I love the pictures behind you!

FT - just noticed the 67% done, that's officially past the two thirds point for us, eek!:xmas4:


----------



## firsttimer1

Scaaaary! but very cool :) got my 28 week appt on friday (@ 27w 2d due to christmas) - cant believe how quickly everything is coming around!


----------



## citymouse

Hi, lads! 

Sorry about the GD, Em! I guess it's good to be aware, though I'm sure the diagnosis sucks. :hugs:

Danielle, sorry you're so stressed. :( have you talked to your mw about the weight loss? Maybe there are things you can eat that will help put weight on healthily... Like protein bars, smoothies, etc.

Wt, you look gorgeous! Love the pillow--my neighbor with twins actually started carrying the same one around with her everywhere starting around 24 weeks. 

The flight home was great--we got upgraded to first class! It was so exciting. And the flight attendant gave me a special "real" pillow, which made it so comfy. We got home at about 4 pm (1am Paris time) and focused on staying up until 8-9. Ended up going to sleep around 8:30 and woke up at about 6. Hurray! And omg, my maternity pillow... I swear if I could go back in time I'd vacuum bag it and bring it along! Heavenly!

It's so good to be home... Even if the dog is a bit of a pill. Trying to root through the suitcases and generally being ornery (which I can't blame him for... It always takes a day or two for him to get back in the home groove).


----------



## firsttimer1

:hugs: *WELCOME HOME RASHY* :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - i caught up on xfactor afterwards lol. and I'm not having my 28 week appointment till 29 weeks as my MW is on holiday :( boo

WT - you look amazing! I love that dress! and i think it makes your bum look awesome!


----------



## firsttimer1

Totally OT but can i remind you lovely UK ladies that Mr Roux and Mchef is back on our screen tonight.......... :xmas8:

How excited am i lol :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

Mr Roux and Mchef ?? what am i missing???


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhh l&l you are missing alot ;)

a few of us here have a certain love for Masterchef and the gorgeous chef which is... Mr roux.... mmmm..... 

nothing better when pregnant then watching a show full of food and roux :rofl:

giess which one he is in this picture :rofl: :rofl:

its on at 8:30pm on BB2 if interested... ;)


----------



## wondertwins

Welcome home Mouse! I'm sure your pregnancy pillow has missed you. :)

FT- There's something very sexy about a man who can cook. Especially right now when I'm so hungry all the time.

Speaking of which.... I just ate an entire bag of chocolate covered craisins. No lie. So yummy.


----------



## firsttimer1

today i ate a whole bag (SHARING bag) of onion rings.

Oops.


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse! welcome home!

danielle- you definitely have lost some weight, but look gorgeous. hope the stress settles down. not good for you or the baby, or izzy for that matter :hugs:

em- so sorry about the GD. my test is next monday. will only have an hour wait though unless i fail, then its a 3 hour fasting test. i can eat before, just nothing sugary that morning. i havent ever failed one, but i know that can change. that drink is so gross i have almost thrown it up before. and then sitting there all sick waiting, ugh, im not looking forward to it. 

wt- you look absolutely fab! 

im feeling a little overwhelmed about starting 2 week appts. i know it will be ok, but blah i dont want to get dressed and around. im just grumping really. 

anyone have anymore scans coming up? all my previous OB's have done a 32 week one but my new OB says she doesnt really do them. when i asked she said she would gladly arrange it though if i wanted. not sure if i should bother or not. would be good to see mason again, but feel like im being pushy if i do. with 3 of my pregnancies they have found issues at the 32 week scan though, so dont want to miss anything if it needs checked??


----------



## citymouse

I think my only planned scan is 32 weeks. I would ask for one... Especially if your history shows that it has been valuable in the past.


----------



## firsttimer1

No more organised scans for me - at the mo anyway.

hasnt newfie got one coming up? think its a gender one? Or am i totally wrong LOL (probably)! x


----------



## blessedmomma

i think newfie does have her gender one coming. how exciting to find out!

thanks mouse- my history of issues are not things that will likely effect this pregnancy. one the baby was measuring small and they thought he might have had IUGR, but he didnt. he was fine. another the placenta was right next to my cervix so they had to keep measuring at scans til it moved up enough. the last one was a fluid issue. it didnt resolve, so baby had to be induced at 37 weeks. he was ok, but found out the placenta was pulling away slowly. since none of that is likely to re-occur in future pregnancies just cuz it happened before, i feel like i would be throwing a fit if i wanted one. she did say that she would do one if i wanted it though, but that was at the beginning of the pregnancy so dont know if she remembers that.


----------



## wondertwins

Blessed- I found out that my doctor is going to start seeing me every 2 weeks too. As much as I love the reassurance that the babies are okay, I agree that it's a major pain. I can't imagine how inconvenient it is for you with your other kiddos to consider. :hugs: My next ultrasound is scheduled for December 27 (which will be 27 weeks). 

Oh, and I forgot to mention it earlier, but my doctor's visit went well today. :happydance: My BP rocks: 100/70. And my doctor's obviously broken scale says I've only gained 1 pound over the past 3 weeks. So pass the onion rings, FT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Good BP wt! and 1 pound? thats NOTHING! well done you! Ps. ever seen friends? remember joey who doesnt share his food? Thats me. ;) LOL 

im dreading the scales on friday :( not going to be good i dont think....... esp after all those onion rings......


----------



## wondertwins

FT, sharing food is something I'm not very good at either. And I seriously want some onion rings. 

Don't dread the scales. It's just a number. I just got lucky this time because my doctor's scale is totally possessed!!! I weigh myself at home and know I've gained more like 4 pounds over the past 3 weeks.


----------



## citymouse

Omg, I don't share food, either! I feel like a cavewoman when I eat. 

Glad your checkup went well, wt! 

Blessed, I think you can ask/remind and do it in such a way that it's not demandy or diva-ish. She did offer, after all!


----------



## Glowstar

Another hit and run from me :shrug: can't seem to catch up at all! Xmas shopping, covering for people at work...I turn 41 in a month and I am KNACKERED!!!! :wacko:

This whole anterior placenta is bugging the crap outta me too!! hardly felt him move at all...all weekend...have to keep getting the Doppler out!!! I'm trying to stay calm but this pregnancy is sooooo different than my last 2! In a way I wish I had nothing to compare it too :wacko:

Hope you ladies are all well :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all! not much to say....

lozza - i wouldnt worry about missing the winterwonderland. my sister said it was a bit rubbish and tacky...

WT - love your dress!! and great bump pic too.

Hope you enjoy being home citymouse and lucky you travelling first class!

sorry i cant remember what everyone else has been up to....


----------



## xdaniellexpx

evening ladies just wrapping christmas prezzies am a bit obbesessed with them beeing neat and matching ill take some pics when am done hope ur all ok x


----------



## Glowstar

WT your dress is gorgeous and you look stunning!!! you seriously look like you are glowing :hugs: 

I on the other hand look like constant crap :rofl: also just had some parcels delivered and noticed the label on one said 'hand blender'...Ok so I mentioned to OH that WE needed a new blender for when LO arrives...feel a right peavish cow because I am seriously pi$$ed he has bought me that as a Christmas gift :nope: think I might buy him a HOOVER in return and see how he likes that :growlmad:

I hate impersonal gifts...tell me am I being horrible? :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry glow! i had that with my 3rd and it drove me nuts. i dont think i felt him move until 26 weeks!!!! he was the only one i rented a doppler with.

mouse- i think i will bring it up next visit. i have to come up with a way to mention it without sounding like a diva lol:thumbup:

:rofl: you ladies who dont share :rofl:

wt- the kiddos really arent much of a bother to me in the process. i home school them so its really just that my DH has to make breakfast, teach, and take care of the babies while i get ready and go. if anyone should be complaining, he should lol. i just hate to get out of the pj's, do my hair and make-up, drive, etc. DH has mondays off anyways so he usually helps with all of that whether i have an appt or not. its more just me :dohh:

here is my 26+1 shot today..


----------



## wondertwins

Glowie- Maybe it is just a side gift for the family and not _your _gift. Regardless, I absolutely think you should buy your DH a Hoover!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: On a positive note... at least he was listening???

My DH told me yesterday that he plans to buy no gifts, and any gifts I buy for other people can simply have his name on them too. He's a huge scrooge. 

Blessed- It's great that your DH has a weekday off so he can help out! Having Monday-Friday jobs makes it so difficult to get things done! BTW, your bump is looking so lovely! :flower:

EDIT TO ADD: Danielle- Definitely post pics! It will help me feel more festive. :)


----------



## citymouse

Glowstar, pretend you didn't see the package, then buy one for yourself and tell him, "Oh, I picked up a hand blender today." And use it before he has a chance to tell you to return it. :rofl: My DH wanted one for Christmas a couple years ago, so I bought him a nice one. But he loves gadgets and he still talks about how much he loves it every time he uses it. 

I'm terrible at giving gifts. I think I get it from my parents. My childhood Christmases were just a line of getting things I didn't want. One year I begged my parents for a modem so I could use Prodigy (an online service around 1990) and they got me one... and then my dad never hooked it up. Then one year they bought me a bunch of snorkling gear, knowing I hated snorkling. And then my stepmother just started using it, since I never did. :roll: I never had a fighting chance at being a good gift-giver.


----------



## Glowstar

Nope it's deffo for me as I told him it's written on the label...and his reply was 'well you're going to have a crap Christmas because you know what you've got already' :shrug::growlmad:

I'm feeling super hormonal ATM and when I saw it my eyes started filling with tears :cry: I know deep down I'm being unreasonable and selfish but quite frankly I don't care :rofl: 

2 weeks ago he bought himself a £500 gym membership...I told him how he thought he was going to fit all that in when the baby arrives :shrug: don't get me wrong I begrudge him nothing (she says grudgingly :haha:) but I told him that I wanted an eternity ring. The reason being is, yes I love diamonds but also I had envisaged us being married before baby is born and that's not going to happen. After changing my mind about having anymore children and then suffering a horrendous miscarriage...I think I DAMN well deserve one...his answer was...he can't afford it :shrug:

Anyhoo....Citymouse your modem story is sad but hilarious :haha::haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies!! 

Bonjour and welcome home citymouse! :wave:

Wondertwins - fabulous bumpage and _loving _the red dress!! :thumbup:

Glowie - sorry about your christmas pressie...men pah!!!! :dohh: This is why I always tell my DH what I want - I know not to expect any surprises...especially not nice ones!!! :shrug:

Blessed - great bump too, looking great hon! :flower:

FT - *please *stop it with the food-talk!!!! I'm starving _'all the bloody time'_ at the moment!! Now I want some onion rings...:haha: I feel huge but my hairdresser couldn't believe I was 26 weeks and said I my bump was teeny and compact (yeah right, but I'll take it!!) :happydance:

Danielle - hope things improve soon hon :flower:

Think I've missed lots but am ever so tired today so will blame that... 

...:hugs: to everyone else!

Lots love xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- :( thats crap

glow- :rofl: i hope you get your ring though seriously!


----------



## emera35

Argh, massive hormone attack! Went mad at work as looked at the rota and saw there was no one on there to help me out over the next 2 days (i need someone to help with the heavy lifting as i have to lift things that are 25kg+) called my boss, and he said he'd asked the food manager to sort it. Called him, no answer... called my boss back, and he said "well i'm on holiday now, so it might be that you don't have any help" ...umm.... So I went nuts at the duty manager (poor girl, she didn't deserve it, and was really sweet and sympathetic, nothing she can do to help sadly though) sat in the kitchen, cried a bit, realised i felt too ill and upset to work, so came home early. Seriously, 'scuse my language, but fuck 'em! I don't care anymore, they obviously don't care about me or my ability to do my job, so its not my problem, i've decided to give up getting upset about it. But i can't stop crying now :dohh: I know its hormones making me tearful, damn things! I really don't want to be a mess for my MW appointment tomorrow, i'd quite like her not to ask if i'm coping, because generally i'm fine, just need to finish work and stop being ill! Boo, its really getting me down feeling ill! :cry:

Sorry to rant, will get to replying after Masterchef! :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

christmas porn
 



Attached Files:







IMG00045-20111212-2006.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 13









IMG00046-20111212-2011.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wondertwins

Danielle- I love the shiny paper!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Danielle - loving the Xmas porn!!

Blessed - neat bumpage!

WT - fantastic dress...you look great

Glow - pressie from OH sucks and you NEED ano eternity ring....its the law!!!! Ha ha

One final note ladies......I had ONION RINGS tonight in Frankie and Bennys!!! Bad notem...its flippin freezing in Glasgow...in bed already  watching Apprentice. Happy days x x

Sorry i am sure there is much more to say but i am catching up on my blackberry...bit difficult :-( hi everyone x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its the best i dont like all the pattend stuff well not for adults :D


----------



## MsCrow

Emera , good, fuck em, you do NOT need to deal with such poor planning. If they can't out a co-worker on with you don't turn up. My rationale would be, pregnant or not, I'd never schedule an employee, lifting heavy weights, to be working alone.

WT, you look absolutely stunning! 

On the tushcush.....I can vouch for them. I have a cheap copy which works that I bought after I fractured my coccyx in several places. Well worth investing in.

Beautiful bump photo Blessed.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Danielle* - LOVING the pressies :)

*Loo / emera* - darn it! i thought MC would be an hour long tonight.... but was only 30mins :( Oh well.... tomo nights episode looks good. Doesnt look like the young lad can hack it! :(

*Nicnak *- unfortunately me not talking about food is liking asking the pope not to be Catholic ;) but i will try heehee :rofl: CAKE!! ooops... sorry ;)

so DH and i put up our nursery wall stickers tonight and... i *LOVE* them!will post some photos tomorrow when the room hasnt got clothes drying in it lol.

Baby Digger is moving lots again.... really moves more when music is played! x


----------



## loolindley

Evening Laddies!!!

I genuinely can't remember if I posted or not earlier, so excuse me if I just do a whole load of reapeating myself!

WT - hubba hubba. You look like one yummy mummy in that dress! No wonder you were the centre of attention at the xmas party!

Blessed - fab bumpage! I would get a 32 week scan, especially as it has been valuable in the past.

RashyMouse - Welcome home!!! I hope you and your pillow never have to be seperated again!

FT - Just watching MRJr now. Hot hot hot!!!!!! And I still want sorbet!

Danielle - you have lost weight, but as long as you are aware of it, and try not to let it drop any more you should be ok. Please look after yourself honey. It's been a tough few weeks for you. xxx

Glowstar - words fail me with your oh. I really REALLY hope that this is a joke, and he has an a sparkly diamond to give you on xmas day to make up for this horrible joke!

I have had a flipping day of it! I asked my boss if I could wear trainers, and he said no! Told me I could wear my boots with the laces tucked inside!! WHAT EFFING PLANET IS HE ON?????????? :xmas13: Being the rebel I am I am going to wear my trainers tomorrow. My red ones. Just for him! :haha:

I was meant to be having extra surveys carried out on the new house today, but the vendor decided to not be in :brat: She said she got caught up at the post office. FOR HOW LONG????????? BAH!!!!! I have had to be very appologetic and re organise the surveys for later in the week, but it has wasted so much time!!! :sad2:

Then my midwife called (returning my call from Friday :shrug:) She had me in to hear the heatbeat, which was fine, but is concerned about the movements, so I have to keep a movement diary, and go and see her next Tuesday so another listen in, just so she is satisfied. The are going to send me in for monitoring if so long passes again without movement.

So that's me. In other news, I had a lovely ham hock for tea, but am SO thirsty now! I'm parched! Cue - me drinking loads of squash and then spend all night peeing! :xmas13:


----------



## loolindley

Oh my gosh, I REALLY want sorbet


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - has your DH not found you any real sorbet yet? Shocking. lol. So why is your MW monitoring movement if your baby is now moving? sorry im just being nosey lol :blush: is it literally just to be safe??

EDIT: wondertwins - isnt ur weight gain perfectly normal seen as we are supposed to gain a pound a week now right?? :shrug:


----------



## emera35

WT - Wow you look stunning! :)

Blessed - Nice bump lady :thumbup:

Mitch - mmmm Onion rings... keep warm! :cold:

Citymouse - Welcome home to pregnancy pillow bliss! :hugs:

Glowstar - Your OH clearly needs a thump! I suggest breaking the blender asap! Failing that, buy yourself something gorgeous right before his next b-day, and then get him some crappy gift and say "sorry sweetie but i couldn't afford anything fancy". My OH is pretty rubbish, i was on Amazon ordering some bits and asked OH if there is anything he needed whilst i was making an order. He told me a few things so i added them on, placed the order then asked him who they were for. He was like, "oh, thats your gift".... :dohh: How thoughtful honey getting me to order my own presents, next time i'll just choose them, wrap them and write the tags too hall i, keep his effort to a minimum? :nope: Men can be so rubbish!

MrsCrow - Thanks, i know you are right, i am very conscientious about my work and like doing a good job, it grates that they aren't allowing me to :nope:

Danielle - Pretty presents :)

Sorry if i missed anyone, :hugs: all round :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Damn you FT!!!! Your chatter about food has made me hot-foot it to the freezer and finish off the pralines & cream Haagen-daaz....!!!!!!! OINK-OINK!!!!!! :dohh::winkwink:

And...I still want some onion rings...:cry::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak282 said:


> Damn you FT!!!! Your chatter about food has made me hot-foot it to the freezer and finish off the pralines & cream Haagen-daaz....!!!!!!! OINK-OINK!!!!!! :dohh::winkwink:
> 
> And...I still want some onion rings...:cry::haha:

:rofl: My evil work here is done! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

FT - Didn't look like he was having a good day in the teaser did it? :haha: Its sooo high pressure in that environment, so nice to watch other people suffering *evil cackle* anyway, its his own fault for walking around looking like he's 15 years old! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera that's really crap. You should just leave everything piling up on the side to prove a point. Make sure you don't lift a thing. I lifted the laundry basket tonight as I thought it would be easier to put it higher rather than keep reaching in and it was flipping heavy, really felt it on my abs so won't be lifting anything heavy again! 

These gales that were forecast seem to be coming in, it's really windy tonight (outside that is, not me!!)


----------



## emera35

Ok, definitely a ban on the yummy munchies talk, i have to start my fast in 20 mins for the test tomorrow, trying to down my Vimto before 10pm! :wacko:


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> Damn you FT!!!! Your chatter about food has made me hot-foot it to the freezer and finish off the pralines & cream Haagen-daaz....!!!!!!! OINK-OINK!!!!!! :dohh::winkwink:
> 
> And...I still want some onion rings...:cry::haha:
> 
> :rofl: My evil work here is done! :rofl:Click to expand...

Grrrrrrrrrr! :brat: We're gonna have to change your name to something more apt and foodie I reckon...will ponder it!!!! :devil:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - STUFF YOURSELF WITH FOOD - QUICKLY! then you can starve :) ive got some chocolate cake if you want some? Chocolate 'Indulgence' Cake to be precise..... :rofl:


----------



## emera35

lozza1uk said:


> These gales that were forecast seem to be coming in, it's really windy tonight (outside that is, not me!!)

I just peezed! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ladies - i have changed my tagline under my name....... :rofl: Happy nicnak?? :rofl:


----------



## emera35

FT- haha, i'm trying to eat chocolate spread on toast, but just having a major panic that i can't have any Gaviscon either as i think it contains sugar, WTH am i going to do without my late night swig? Considering dipping my toast in it.....


----------



## firsttimer1

so how long cant you eat for emera? until the test is done tomo?


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Ladies - i have changed my tagline under my name....... :rofl: Happy nicnak?? :rofl:

:rofl: yup VERY happy :bunny:!!!!!! 

So very apt!!! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

I'll have some cake!!!!! I reckon I could be there in about 5-6 hours. :haha:

Yea, I told her that the moments had started again, but she was concerned that they stopped for almost a week, so she just wants to see that a pattern is forming, and if not, why not. She said by 26 weeks we should be feeling the baby move 10 times in a 10 hour period (not necessarily once an hour though), so she wants to check that is happening.


----------



## emera35

First blood test is at 8.50am, then i get the glucose drink, then second test is at 10.50am :cry: Last time i nearly fainted :wacko: Plus i can't just sit about being calm i'll have Roh with me, and he'll need to eat in that time... eek, i'm dreading it!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - the cake will be gone by then ;) thats interesting about baby movement - perhaps we should all start taking notice of movements a little more closely then. Im sure your baby is fine btw - its good that they are taking extra care :hugs:

emera - :hugs: it will be over soon. Make sure the snacks u bring for Roh are things you dont like :rofl: like healthy stuff..... no chocolate spread.... ;)


----------



## loolindley

I hope it goes ok Emera. In 13 hours it will all be over! You can pass the two hours by planning what you will be having for your lunch! :D


----------



## firsttimer1

right im off to :sleep: to dream of food ........

catch u ladies tomo! :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> EDIT: wondertwins - isnt ur weight gain perfectly normal seen as we are supposed to gain a pound a week now right?? :shrug:

Whether I gained 1 pound in 3 weeks or 4 pounds in 3 weeks, I'm not worried. At this point, it's not uncommon for twin mummies to gain 2 pounds *per *week!! :)

So, I decided that the doctor's broken scale was a sign that I DESERVED onion rings! They were hot and sooooo yummy. Now I've moved on and am craving Little Debbie Christmas Tree Snack Cakes. Do y'all have those??? (https://littledebbie.com/products/ChristmasCakes.asp) I'm sure they're full of preservatives and sugar, but I want some soooooooo badly. It's all I can think about. I have no idea why because they're not even that great. 

Loo- Please please please wear your red trainers tomorrow!!! It will make me happy to think of you in comfy red shoes!

Emera- You need to stay away from FT for the next 12 hours so you don't screw up your GTT. :rofl: Then have yourself some cake while you await the results. :haha:


----------



## emera35

hehe, thanks ladies, i know its only 13 hours, and i plan to be asleep for most of it!! :D It will all be fine, its mostly the walk there in the rain i'm not looking forwards to, i don't own a coat that will still do up, so i'll have a soggy bump, as pushing the buggy and holding an umbrella is a juggling act i regularly fail at! :haha:

And omg, the thought of giving Roh chocolate spread is more terrifying than you can imagine! He once found half a bar of chocolate that i'd knocked off the arm of the sofa....i don't think he stopped running about for around 5 hours!! :shock: 

Anyway, night night ladies! x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ha ha FT you are a little bit evil with all your food talk! I myself have found in the last week I am eating SSSOOO much more and all I want is SWEET stuff!! So naughty! I need to stop.. I have been putting on weight SO quickly.. I guess it's to make up for all the weight i lost at the start! But I'd like it to stop now! It does seem to be confined to my bump though but going to start trying to exercise 30 mins everyday now! Need to be fit for labor and don't wanna end up huge!!!! 

In other news I just booked in to have a 3D scan done! SSSOOOO excited! Its on boxing day though! But I don't care! Can't wait to see my monkey again and see how big he has gotten and make sure he is still a BOY! 

I really need to get outta bed and go do something productive for the day!


----------



## blessedmomma

woudluv- yay for your 3d scan!!!!!!!! 

emera- hope you feel better. i def would not strain myself right now for a job! i barely add the strain of laundry, dishes, and leaving the house when i need to though. i feel like such a wuss compared to you working ladies :hugs:

danielle- lovely tree and pressies!!!!

love the food porn laddies! sometimes i dont even know what to crave until i read here :blush:


----------



## loolindley

Would luv - a boxing day scan! That is so exciting!!! Great news!

Right, I'm off to bed too. Night ladies. xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am losing weight its not good feel crap and lonley :(


----------



## MsCrow

Danielle, I think you need to talk to your midwife and ask for some additional support.

A lovely lady who has become a great friend over the past half a year gave me a mysterious Christmas present for the bump which I confess to having opened. We're visiting parents for Christmas so no chance of taking it with me. 

It contained a gorgeous Zeddy and Rhubarb (Mamas and Papas) hanging storage sorter and a laundry bag. *sniff* she's so sweet.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

no 1 can bring my oh back thats all i need :(:(:(


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just booked in for a 3/4D scan....:baby:

Its on Friday! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- im sorry hun, thats a lot of stress to deal with. :hug:

kelly- yay for scan friday!!! :)


----------



## em2656

Think we might be booking a 4D scan too!!! What else are credit cards for hehehe

Night girls xxx


----------



## newfielady

Oh god, I think I've fallen behind again. Got called into work early today. The boss decided today was a good day to install the new counters. :wacko: While the restaurant was open. :dohh: Headed to bed to flop. I'll catch you all in the morning. :sleep:


----------



## citymouse

Sleep well, Newfie!

Emera, honestly, I would do my job to the point of heavy lifting, call someone in authority over me, and say, "There's a tray on the counter that will go bad in 15 minutes if you don't get someone over here to move it." It sounds as if you work in a big store and there ought to be someone there who can come over and help you!

I simply wouldn't do it. You could injure yourself and end up on bedrest, for heaven's sake! I can't believe how clueless your work people are!

Loo, hope your LO was just resting up and gathering energy for a massive movement storm for the next 14 weeks. ;)


----------



## loolindley

Morning laddies!

MsCrow - what a lovely gesture from your new friend. Things like that really warm my heart.

Danielle - I wish there was something we could do to make things better. It's so hard to keep hearing you upset. You will be a fantastic Mum to both your children, and in time you will realise how better off you are without people like your ex letting you down all the time. It's so raw at the moment, it is bound to hurt, but be strong for your baby and Izzy. You need to concentrate on looking after yourself at the moment. :hug:

All these scans too! I'm kind of glad I get another one in January, even if it is all for the wrong reasons iykwim?

Anyway, have a great day! Only 12 nights sleep until Christmas (for those that love it), and 13 nights sleep until it's all over (for people like me who can't find their Christmas spirit!!!) :xmas13:


----------



## Glowstar

Danielle...sorry you are feeling so low..get help...it's not good for you, Izzy or the baby to be stressed out, especially at this time of year!!

FT you are evil :rofl: BUT....I am resisiting your evil food tauntings because my appetite is crap atm...what's that all about :shrug:

Loo - glad LO is moving around more now but I think it's good they are keeping an eye on you :winkwink: I'm feeling anxious about movement too especially when the drink something fizzy/sugary and lie on your left side doesn't work.....awkward naughty baby playing me for a fool :haha: I've got a scan on 5th January and Midwife's this Friday so will mention to her an see what she says.

Happy new fruiting/changeover day to the Tuesday ladies :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

MORNING LADIES!

right this is a hit and run as im about to get spruced up to take my new passport AND driving license photos. Lucky me. Im stuck with a bloated face on both for the next ten years :rofl:

anyway DH and i worked on the nursery last night (stickers) and ive done a thread in second tri to mark my last day there if anyone wants to see? Its not finished of course but we like it so far :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...re-so-here-nursery-progress.html#post14479336

Right..... off out into the rain. Great. Bloated AND wet for photos..... GAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thank you so much its up and down. my mums on her way down taking izzy for a bit and dropping me off to get my hair done :D


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies just wanted to let you all know pumkin patch have having a 24 hour sale free delivery - got some lovely oneies for LO - super cute - if anyone neediing the code pm me.

I wasnt keen on having a 4d scan but now im desperate to see my little one again -can anyone advice where is best to look into this in scotland

L xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've somehow totally missed this thread!!! Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies hope you are all doing ok &#8211; I missed loads from yesterday lol

FT &#8211; I really hope your not talking about the bald guy! Lol
JOEY DOESN&#8217;T SHARE FOOD!!!

Emera &#61516; your work sounds sucky, I have the same attitude with my work now and just don&#8217;t care, I mentioned to them that if it snowed a wouldn&#8217;t be able to make it in as I don&#8217;t drive and I'm not walking to the bus stop, or into town if the buses don&#8217;t run and basically got told if I don&#8217;t come in I get a disciplinary as it&#8217;s my responsibility to get it &#8211; told them I wont be in again and they can do what they wont. My backs end up in agony after a day at work as well and I can barly walk so I&#8217;d never be able to get home, I've even considered going to the doctors to get signed off just to stick two fingers up at them. I only have 5 weeks left here now anyway though.

Danielle &#8211; your present look gorgeous!! 

MsCrow - thanks for the Tushcush update definitely going to look to get one now

Loo &#8211; I'm glad babies heart beat is doing ok, hopefully movement will pick up for you

Kelly &#8211; can&#8217;t wait to see the pics!!! 

Vitfawifetobe &#8211; I have so much pumpkinpatch stuff from when the sale started just after I found out we were having a girl. 

Missy &#8211; Hi :wave:

AFM I am 28 weeks today!! Wooo and I got an email from Emma&#8217;s diary (I get weekly updates about baby development) and it said &#8216;Crucially, the lungs are now capable of breathing air because if birth occurs now survival is more or less a certainty with very little medical intervention.&#8217; 
How amazing!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yay! I'm happy to have found this thread. I'm off to the midwife now... then I REALLY need to write an essay which is due on Friday and is my LAST thing to do before i go on maternity leave.


----------



## firsttimer1

Vitfa - thanks for Pumpkin Patch tip!

MissyBlaze - :hi: and update us on your MW appt!

l&l - defo NOT the bald guy... the other yummy one ;) mmmmmm x im out for dinner tonight at a posh hotel.... im expecting masterchef standards now :rofl:

Love the fact that your baby at 28 weeks is SOOOOOOO viable :dance:

work is driving me nuts today. I sent some training dates to the divisional manager and put in the email 'please do not send to current managers' - and what does she do? sends to current managers. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

DOESNT SHE KNOW IM SNAPPY AT THE BEST OF TIMES?!!!!!!! lol


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Little&Lost - How cute are their stuff !!!

Rubbish about work - im kinda in the same boat - had a few scares the last few weeks and now have decided to put my baby and me first - work not happy - but they can stuff it - Im going on mat leave early now due to this

Chin up hun 

L xx


----------



## emera35

Hi!

Well GTT went fine, although obviously don't know the results etc. Couldn't really take Roh out for a walk inbetween tests as it was such terrible weather! So he got reeeeally bored, as i'd feared, and was a right handful, but quite amusing :haha: Really pissed off about my MW app though, my MW went off to check on something as i walked in the room, so my whole app was done by a student MW who i've never met before. I really trust my MW, i've seen her right through both my pregnancies so far, and i really wanted to talk to her about how awful my consultant has made me feel, and also the problems with work. This student MW just prodded about, found bumpy's heartbeat for about 5 seconds, measured my fundal height quickly and then asked me if i was well, i said no i had a cold etc. Then she just handed me my notes and told me to make an app for 6 weeks time! :( I never even got to talk to my MW at all! Feeling really let down to be honest :(

Treated myself to a mint hot chocolate and a cherry and almond muffin on the way home :) Got caught in really heavy hailstorms on the way there and back, and was really pleased as i managed to get Roh out the buggy and into bed without disturbing him, so he could nap. Since then the neighbour has been round to ask about the guttering (then had the cheek to ask why i was in my dressing gown, erm, **** off, i just got soaked to the skin, is it ok for me to warm up in my own home?!?!) and then some parcels got delivered (why does everyone feel the need to ring the doorbell for a good 15 seconds?) and then the bin men came crashing around, so Roh has been disturbed and crying 3 times since we got in. All i wanted was a flipping nap before work, and now i'm all wound up and annoyed!!! Gaah!

Right, rant over, i'm going to try to relax for a bit :dohh:


----------



## littleANDlost

Missy hope everything goes ok with the midwife, i've heard they steal more blood at 28 weeks though so hopefully she's nice with ehr needle!!

FT - I&#8217;m sure the restaurant will be amazing and yummy!!!!

I can't beilive that i could give birth right now and have a real life (tiny) baby, though she still has some cooking to do so better stay put for a while!!

EDIT- Vit - they are bloody gorgeous, we went a bit mad and got loads. hehe

Em - Sorry your says not quite gone right (tell your neighbour to Ef off though for caring your in your dressing gown, some people!) I&#8217;m glad your test went well though and fingers crossed for your results


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - thats rubbish about your MW hun - can you give her a call?? But yay for your muffin :) and you mentioned food before me today! score!!!!! :rofl: now i can talk all i want about the yummt moroccon tagine i had for dinner, and the chocolate cake slice i just enjoyed.... and the diet coke im about to open up.....

...and just wait till tomorrow when i get to tell you all about my meal out tonight - it better be good or your never hear the end of it!!! :rofl:

L&L - yesterday i googled something like '27 week bump' to look at bump piccies, and there was a picture of a baby born at 27 weeks. I honestly couldnt believe because it was a fully formed, normal looking baby..... then i noticed how TINY it was compared to a adult hand..... but it was STILL a baby.

UNBELIEVEABLE REALLY :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

*G'Morning y'all!* :flower: Happy new week of pregnancy to me (and C'Mouse)! (I've completely lost track of fruits). 

Welcome *MissyBlaze*! We're a very chatty bunch, so I hope you like a little madness. :haha:

*FT*- I looooOOOooooove your nursery! You guys did such a great job. The chaise in the corner is an excellent idea. Currently, we have a big bed in the nursery so someone can sleep in there, but it takes up so much room. A chaise would have been a better option. 

*Emera*- Glad you made it through the GTT. A mint hot chocolate sounds like the perfect reward. Sorry your MW wasn't available though. :( I agree with C'Mouse. Every time you have something you can't lift, you should call whoever is in charge at the moment and tell them that you need someone else to do it. By doing this every single time, they'll start to get the picture.

*L&L*- 28 weeks!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Vita*- That stuff is so cute!

*Danielle*- I'm sending you lots of hugs. :hugs: I know it's tough right now, but it sounds like you're doing the very best thing for your little ones. You're such a good mummy to them. Having your mum around will definitely help! You should definitely let your MW know the stress you're dealing with. :hugs:

*AFM*- I'm actually feeling good today! (knock on wood) I slept a full 8 hours last night with only a few creepy dreams, and the boys seem to have moved down a bit so my lungs feel a little less cramped! :thumbup: Hopefully I can turn this into a productive day right after I finish my luscious hot cocoa. :)


----------



## littleANDlost

even at 20 weeks the babies look like BABIES, just tiney tiny ones. It so scary to think that they are in our bellys all helpless and bobbing around. An amazing lovely thought as well though.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hi hi hi everyone! Midwife was a total waste of my actual time. Got there to be told that my appointment was cancelled (i've only actually met my actual midwife twice because she's ALWAYS off) and that they'd been trying to call me and left me loads of messages. I asked what number they called... she checked and they don't have one at all! Bloody liars. 

I had the bloods taken last week luckily so that was ok. It's just annoying as I'd got all these questions i wanted to ask, like is it ok that i'm having braxton hicks all day long? can I please book onto the antenatal classes? and to discuss my homebirth. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - thanks hun :) that chaise pulls out into a double bed and was a total BARGAIN, very happy with it :dance: enjoy your cocoa :)

L&L - im so excited for us all having real, tiny babies in us heehee :)


----------



## firsttimer1

MissyBlaze said:


> Hi hi hi everyone! Midwife was a total waste of my actual time. Got there to be told that my appointment was cancelled (i've only actually met my actual midwife twice because she's ALWAYS off) and that they'd been trying to call me and left me loads of messages. I asked what number they called... she checked and they don't have one at all! Bloody liars.
> 
> I had the bloods taken last week luckily so that was ok. It's just annoying as I'd got all these questions i wanted to ask, like is it ok that i'm having braxton hicks all day long? can I please book onto the antenatal classes? and to discuss my homebirth. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Thats AWFUL. can you swap local surgery?? they dont sound very reliable..... :( glad ur bloods were OK though :)

I would call your MW about classes etc as they can fill up quickly, and u shud prob have been given the dates by now?! :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh bumbles, there's no team yellow stuff in the sale at PP. I'm sad about that because I love their stuff. They made me so happy the other day (3 items of maternity clothes for £12!)


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> Hi hi hi everyone! Midwife was a total waste of my actual time. Got there to be told that my appointment was cancelled (i've only actually met my actual midwife twice because she's ALWAYS off) and that they'd been trying to call me and left me loads of messages. I asked what number they called... she checked and they don't have one at all! Bloody liars.
> 
> I had the bloods taken last week luckily so that was ok. It's just annoying as I'd got all these questions i wanted to ask, like is it ok that i'm having braxton hicks all day long? can I please book onto the antenatal classes? and to discuss my homebirth. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> Thats AWFUL. can you swap local surgery?? they dont sound very reliable..... :( glad ur bloods were OK though :)
> 
> I would call your MW about classes etc as they can fill up quickly, and u shud prob have been given the dates by now?! :hugs:Click to expand...

thing is, that up until now they've been amazing. I can ALWAYS get a GP appointment when I need one and are usually lovely. Yeah i'm worried about the classes now...


----------



## firsttimer1

just call the MW then hun and leave a message asking for class dates (asap) and about the hicks...... thats what they are there for afterall, so she wont mind :) Ive even text mine :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

I will do, she's only available between 9am and 9.30 though so I always forget. Thanks (sorry to come on here and moan, i'm normally a happy gal, honest)


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all

I did write a post earlier, and then my wifi crashed so I lost it:growlmad:

FT - Your nursery looks amazing! We've not even started ours, although we have chosen what furniture we're getting. We've just got to empty the room, decorate and order the furniture!

Missy - Hi! Your ticker has just scared the life out of me - only 11 weeks to go! I thought at first you must be miles ahead, but you're only a week ahead! The number of days sounds ages, but to see it in weeks makes it really close!!!:wacko: Sorry your midwives are crap, i've never seen the same one twice but at least they've kept the appointments so far!

Loo - glad your porridge turned out better today, thanks for getting me back into it! It's annoying as well how different midwives have different advice. Mine said they now advise not to bother counting kicks, just to let them know if you suddenly notice different behaviour. I think i might count anyway!

Mitch - you're officially in 3rd Tri today, eek! Excited about waking up there tomorrow morning! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - we all need to moan now and again! :hugs:

Lozza- yay for third tri tomo!!!! :dance: :)


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm with FT missy give your midwife a call, or do you have a midwifes centre number or day unit number for the labour ward or anything like that? I have about 4 different numbers, I can never get hold of my midwife but have a general during the day number for the midwifes centre, and since 25 weeks have been told to contact the day unit for anything that&#8217;s an emergency.


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - do you have your MWs mobile no? if so i would text it asking about class dates. she can then call or text you when she is free.....?


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> missy - do you have your MWs mobile no? if so i would text it asking about class dates. she can then call or text you when she is free.....?

NO, no no, no mobile number for me. (maybe they think i'll stalk her!) I basically just have like the community midwife office which is open between 9-9.30 and delivery suite... I'm not really sure what I want to moan about first...


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry i just cant believe its 9-9:30!!!! thats why i thought maybe if you had her mobile. Well i hope it all works out hun lol. x

my classes are all in Janaury - 3 x 2hr classes. Im only doing the NHS ones. If youve got spare money you could maybe look into the NCT classes if you get worried about your local MW ones? i was going to do NCT but im such a wimp that watching even MORE birth vids etc then i have to wud prob push me over the edge! :rofl:

right. where is that diet coke..........


----------



## MissyBlaze

Well... I actually work in "the biz" so have seen lots of births so i'm not worried about that... (PS it's lovely, you'll be amazing). I am a totally skint student though so I think I have to do NHS ones really. (although i'm sure i've heard that occasionally NCT do subsidise costs for people - i might ask about that). Mine is just a 2 hour Q&A session, but i think OH would benefit from it...

Right... i have 3500 words to write for friday... i've done 26 so far...


----------



## littleANDlost

do you not have a 24 hour number missy? I don&#8217;t know where i would be with out the midwife centre one, I&#8217;m always on the phone to them lol, There&#8217;s lovely midwife there called mark who i always hope to get as he sounds handsome! Lol.

Definitely call them tomorrow morning then and speak with them about it all. Were you able to make another appointment to see your midwife at all today?
have fun getting to 3500!

FT now i wotn coke :(


----------



## littleANDlost

oops double post :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah, for next tuesday. Or I could have seen the GP tomorrow but last time I saw her she made me cry as i'd fallen down the stairs and majorly hurt my back and she laughed and refused to give me any pain relief or a physio referral (until i nagged for the pain killers).


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - good luck with your essay..... now dont write on ths forum again until youve done 1000 words!!!! :rofl: ahh, i miss being a student. My masters dissertation was the best - i wrote 5,000 words..... then lost it. forever. oh yes. that was an amazing point in my life. :rofl:

L&L - i have a whole (well, minus one slice) Tesco Finest Chocolate Indulgence cake in the kitchen. ANNNND its my MILs bday tonight (hence out for a meal) so i got her a white chocolate & raspberry cake.... no doubt i will have a bit later..... so thats two types of cake for me.... none for you. :xmas21:

:rofl:

oh im sorry hun - i would post you some if i could :hugs: but just think - who will be laughing last when ive put on 5 stone and youve been sensible??? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh yer, does anyone know if we can eat Terrine? I know we cant eat pate (even non organ types - which i still dont get)... but terrine???


----------



## lozza1uk

I'd eat a terrine. In fact I think I did a few weeks ago - ham hock terrine. 

Now please stop talking about food.


----------



## MissyBlaze

1000 words!! Yuk! OK, that's going to be hard though seeing as I've only just found you...

I have no idea about terrine (and i am baffled by the non organ pate too - so much so that some may have passed my lips).


----------



## littleANDlost

no idea FT :( Sorry


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmm interesting. i get the listeria / liver pate risk..... BUT the ban on veg pate etc doesnt make sense to me, as listeria risk is just as high with things NOT on the banned list. I think i shall mark terrine as safe..... and keep pate (all types) unsafe just to be good :)

OK lozza - im done with the food talk. moving on to........Nope. Ive got nothing. ;)


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. :hi: Missy, sorry you're having such a hard time with the midwives office. I had a real sucker of a day yesterday. Doctor's messed up my tests (which I won't be going back to get re-done I might add), work was a disaster and I didn't get to bed until after 12 :shock: I can tell today's going to be better though because my little belly dance hasn't stopped all morning. I'll be finding out *TOMORROW* if it's :pink: or :blue: but it may be a late update from me. :D
Danielle- your presents look lovely and so does your tree. I think I missed the post about your OH but I'm sending :hugs: your way.
FT- you're evil. At least I don't post about all the food _I'm_ eating, I let you girls think I've been good when I'm really sitting down with a glass of diet pepsi and and box of chocolate chip cookies. :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Completely random aside....... have you ever tried searching back through this thread to find a particular post? It's major pain since we talk so much. It just took me 30 minutes to find and delete the wedding pics that I posted back in October. I was eventually successful, but damn, girls. We are chatty. On a positive note, somebody would have to be extremely motivated to cull any information about me from this thread. It's too bloody long!


----------



## lozza1uk

Newfie - how exciting!!! Any guess as to what it might be? I'm going GIRL but for absolutely no reason! WIll make sure i'm on tomorrow night to find out though!


----------



## littleANDlost

WT i just tried to find the post if the pictures i posted on Friday to save them to my work computer and it took bloody ages and that wasn&#8217;t even a week ago so I&#8217;m very impressed you found ones from October! (i loved those wedding pictures by the way i always think about how gorgeous your hair was that day, and you obviously)

Newfi i can't wait to hear what your having, what are you thinking it's going to be?


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - do you think its :pink: or :blue: or no clue? ;) im going.... :blue:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhh sooooooooooooo excited - its SNOWING!!!!! first snow of christmas for me. any of you northern UK ladies got snow? Thought we'd be the last to get it :dance:


----------



## loolindley

Afternoon Laddies!

Hi Missy, and welcome! :hi: Good luck with the essay. I'm so glad my uni days are behind me!

Happy V day Mitch! That's so exciting!

Lozza - The midwife mentioned counting kicks, then said straight away "no, I don't mean counting kicks", so it's obviously something they don't encourage anymore! However by then she had already mentioned 10 movements in 10 hours...so I'm going to count away!!!

AFM, I have been proper naughty today! Proper proper naughty! I went into work this morning, and after 10 minutes, I just wasn't 'feeling' it. I just felt really hormonal and wanted to cry. Not ill, just not feeling it. So I told my boss I was feeling awful and needed to get to bed pronto! Booked sick, and came home and slept for 3 glorious hours!!! This afternoon I have cwtched up on the sofa and watched Pretty Woman with the dogs, eaten my packed lunch, and do you know what......I feel great for it!!! Am considering stretching out my naughtiness until the end of the week! It feels so good not to do ANYTHING! I have been so busy on my weekends that I haven't done this for months, and I like it! :xmas13: I realise it's totally taking advantage of the fact that they pay me regardless, but it's felt good!


----------



## loolindley

SNOW??????? Blue skies in Wales!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :rofl: enjoy your sick day haha :rofl:

EDIT: yup just started snowing and its actually settling!!! :dance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I had snow earlier! (I'm south UK) none of it settled though...
and no I haven't done 1000 words yet, my dad came over and then i couldn't resist a sneaky peak. 

thanks for all the welcomes gals!


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - :rofl: pregnant ladies are so easily distracted :)

yep snow has settled - but dont think it will still be thereb by bedtime, we shall see. I got so excited i gave myself a headache :( LOL


----------



## littleANDlost

Well we've had no snow this far south, just rain and wind. 

Loo having a sick day now and and again is fine, plus you deserve some time off after all the stress xx

Missy this place is addictive so be careful or you'll never get your work done! I&#8217;m surprised my work haven&#8217;t blocked the site yet haha (i would cry if they did that)


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> I got so excited i gave myself a headache :( LOL

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Sorry about the headache, but I can just see you getting so excited over it! I'm surprised you weren't stood outside with your toungue out catching snowflakes!!! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

I just got dressed to walk the dogs round the block and it's chuffing freezing out there!!! There more I think about it, it's actually _sensible_ to take the rest of the week off 'sick'. My car goes into the garage tomorrow for a couple of days, and I would have to walk the couple of miles to work and back each day. Makes much more sense to be tucked up in bed, no?


----------



## loolindley

what is the name of that baby website? My brain isn't working


----------



## newfielady

I'm thinking :blue: But :pink: would be lovely too. :D
We got some snow here a few days ago and it's been so cold since now ever since everything's gone to ice :shock:.
Completely off topic rant warning! Our town has "dog laws" in place. Dog's are permitted to be off leash as long as they are with an adult that can control them. Also, dog's _MUST_ have a dog license or they can be picked up and brought to the spca. _*But*_ yet, I called 5 different people this morning to remove a male black lab from _my_ yard and they told me "yes we have laws but we don't have any enforcement officers". :saywhat: The what's the fucking point of having dog laws! Luckily my dog was inside at the time but she was still barking up a storm. And besides, that dog was a skinny looking thing, he could be sick or anything. Besides the fact that he's out dirting up my yard! :growlmad: 

Okay, thanks I feel better now. And the dog has finally wandered away.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo, i think you're right, it would be dangerous to go to work at this stage...

FT - i pictured you getting so excited your head blows up... I can't find an appropriate smilie though.

ETA maybe this... https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/smileyvault-explode.gif


----------



## citymouse

Hey, lads!

Welcome, Missy! Sorry about your botched appointment! Scandalous that they lied about it. :nope:

Loo, hurray for relaxation! I literally feel like I'm doing the best thing for baby when I plop down and force myself to take it easy. So maybe in your mind you cheated, but I'm sure to your body it was the perfect thing!

Ft, now I'm not even out of bed and I want cake. Naughty girl!

Wt, it doesn't help that BnB only shows you your hundred most recent posts! I've tried editing some older ones, too. It's a royal pain! Oh, and we're eggplants today!

AFM, terrible night of sleep... My neck spasm acted up again around midnight. I'm afraid the chiropractor actually prompted it somehow. So the whole night was about trying to sleep with the heating pad, taking a hot shower, and sleeping uncomfortably knowing I'd wake up in pain. When did I turn into an old lady?


----------



## loolindley

Thanks laddies, I knew I could rely on you for your support!!! :haha:

Now, come on you brits....What is that website that sells cheap baby stuff? My brain is not cooperating, and I've had my first shopping urge!


----------



## loolindley

Kiddicare!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

> Sorry about the headache, but I can just see you getting so excited over it! I'm surprised you weren't stood outside with your toungue out catching snowflakes!!!

I did go outside actually, though i didnt EAT the snowflakes - i just took loads of photos :rofl:

Newfie - im scared of dogs, so a strange dog in my garden wud terrify me! Im not as afraid of dogs as i am snails though.... but thats a different story, ;)

Missy - :rofl: at the exploding head!!! x

Loo - do u mean Kiddicare? thats where i got the baby changer unit etc i have xxx EDIT: just seen you DO mean Kiddicare :)


----------



## littleANDlost

lol loo i had no idea what website you were talking about untill you said it, could have been anything with the question 'whats that baby site called' lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

im holding back on buying anything else now until the january sales - i gure baby toys etc will go down in price? we'll see :)


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> lol loo i had no idea what website you were talking about untill you said it, could have been anything with the question 'whats that baby site called' lol.

Exactly, I was about to suggest "Baby and Bump"??? until I read Kiddicare further down:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

No snow in Manchester :cry:


----------



## loolindley

I'm just browsing really. Apart from a easyfix car seat base. I just bought a second hand one of those from ebay for £60 inc delivery. They are £100 new, so I feel like i've got a bargain!


----------



## firsttimer1

our snow is now rain :cry: :(


----------



## crowned

Oh, I love reading up on your chatter ladies! You crack me up!! :D

I have had SUCH a 'pregnant' day!! Oh my gosh. So I dropped DH off at school this morning, then decided to run some errands. Got a couple of nice second-hand mat clothes and baby clothes, went to a craft store to get paintbrushes and found (one sale!!) a nice ceramic mug with a silicone top for DH so he can have coffee at school without it getting cold, then went to a fun store where I had a 20 dollar gift card and bought baby some sleepers. However (and this is where it gets interesting), I was standing in line waiting to pay for the baby sleepers, and started to get really dizzy. The room started spinning, I got lightheaded, and was worried I would actually faint. There was only one cashier and she was having some kind of problem with the customer ahead of me, so I had to wait a while. I started blacking out, so I just sat my butt down on that floor, looked at the customer in line behind me and said, "Sorry, I'm pregnant, and I think I'm going to faint." Hahah.... poor girl didn't know what to do! She was really sweet, asking if I needed a glass of water or if I'd eaten (not for 3 or 4 hours, silly me). The cashier asked if she should call 911, but I told her "Oh no, I'm pregnant. It happens.":haha:
Anyway, I went to the bathroom, got a drink of water, the lady let me back into my place in line, and I quickly paid for my baby things and got out of there. Went straight to the Tim Hortons to get a bagel and get some sugar back in me before I actually passed out. 

THEN... I went home and as I was trying to open the door with all my bags in my hands, I felt something slip... and go "CRUNCH" on the verandah. I had dropped the bag with DH's fancy ceramic mug and it's completely smashed. They do say that you shouldn't let pregnant women hold anything that can't be safely dropped!

Anyway, sorry for the essay, but I had to tell my story! Anyone else frequently get dizzy/faint when shopping?


----------



## firsttimer1

Crowned - oh no, poor you hun and poor mug! Im sorry :(

funnily enough i was sitting on sofa today and i got REALLLLLLLY lightheaded - first tinme thats happened. If i had been standing i would have been on floow.

so im guessing / hoping its normal and just another weirdness that comes with being pregnant??


----------



## pristock230

crowned said:


> Oh, I love reading up on your chatter ladies! You crack me up!! :D
> 
> I have had SUCH a 'pregnant' day!! Oh my gosh. So I dropped DH off at school this morning, then decided to run some errands. Got a couple of nice second-hand mat clothes and baby clothes, went to a craft store to get paintbrushes and found (one sale!!) a nice ceramic mug with a silicone top for DH so he can have coffee at school without it getting cold, then went to a fun store where I had a 20 dollar gift card and bought baby some sleepers. However (and this is where it gets interesting), I was standing in line waiting to pay for the baby sleepers, and started to get really dizzy. The room started spinning, I got lightheaded, and was worried I would actually faint. There was only one cashier and she was having some kind of problem with the customer ahead of me, so I had to wait a while. I started blacking out, so I just sat my butt down on that floor, looked at the customer in line behind me and said, "Sorry, I'm pregnant, and I think I'm going to faint." Hahah.... poor girl didn't know what to do! She was really sweet, asking if I needed a glass of water or if I'd eaten (not for 3 or 4 hours, silly me). The cashier asked if she should call 911, but I told her "Oh no, I'm pregnant. It happens.":haha:
> Anyway, I went to the bathroom, got a drink of water, the lady let me back into my place in line, and I quickly paid for my baby things and got out of there. Went straight to the Tim Hortons to get a bagel and get some sugar back in me before I actually passed out.
> 
> THEN... I went home and as I was trying to open the door with all my bags in my hands, I felt something slip... and go "CRUNCH" on the verandah. I had dropped the bag with DH's fancy ceramic mug and it's completely smashed. They do say that you shouldn't let pregnant women hold anything that can't be safely dropped!
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the essay, but I had to tell my story! Anyone else frequently get dizzy/faint when shopping?

Same thinh happened to me in the grocery store on Sunday! This is the first it happened this pregnancy though - when I was pregnant with my daughter it happened all the time and I got used to it and I learned how to deal with it and I knew when it was coming - but I am there with you! First time this pregnancy though!


----------



## littleANDlost

oh no FT i'm sorry your snow truned to rain :(. 
I to am now waiting till jan sales to hopefully pick up some bargins, but other than the pram we don;t have much else left to get now i don't think, just little bits

Crowned - i get dizzy and feel faint when im out shopping all the time - i think i over heat and then panic!


----------



## loolindley

Yea, it's totally normal girls. It's related to blood pressure, so a glass of water should sort you out :hugs: Sorry it happened though crowned, and rubbish about the mug :cry:

I stupidly put a £5 limit on what my oh and I can spend on each others christmas pressies this year as we always go stupid and spend far too much. Also he is going to be unemployed from the New Year (until he finds a new job in Stockport), so I thought it was a good idea, but now I can't find anything for a fiver, and my brain just isn't being creative. I thought maybe I could make him his favourite white chocolate cheesecake, but feel like I'm copping out, as it's not really a present is it? Any help girls?


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo - i will have a good think for you hun. are you good at making things? like arts/crafts?*

its been a while since ive posted my 'Bump' so thought i would today... :wacko:

the first is at the start of pregnancy (why did i ever moan i was fat lol); the second is today side on - and then also ive been extra brave and done front on!!! it looks huge front on :rofl: 

putting up bump photos is scary :( im counting them as week 27 :)


----------



## newfielady

Oh crowned, I think I would have just plopped down a soon as I got light headed. :wacko:

Edit to add. Looks good FT :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- my Dh loves it when i make him sweets, so he would consider it a great gift. i guess it depends on your DH and how he views it. DH and i dont really get too many gifts for each other anymore for xmas. but then we have 5 kids to get for and watching them open their presents is so special and fun, its like a gift itself. when i mention that we dont really get each other anything, he says i gave him children which is the best gift that no one else could give him. he is very sweet like that.:cloud9:

we do have moments when we are at the store and see something we want and say, thats my christmas present. but we get it right then so its not like it goes under the tree.

welcome missy! hope the mw stuff gets worked out. :growlmad:

hope everyone is having a good week all in all. :hugs:

i had my first painful BH yesterday. well, let the games begin. they arent painful in the beginning for me but always get to where i have to catch my breath and sometimes get bent over from them toward the end. had more to say, but preggo brain isnt permitting and one of my girls is having problems with her geometry so i have to go help. not to mention i decided to catch up on here instead of starting my laundry for the day :dohh: thankfully i did the dishes already :)


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry for double post....

FT you look fab!!!!!!

crowned- i was getting light headed in the beginning but havent in a while. it was part of what prompted me to test in the beginning. 

had an awful bloody nose in the morning last weekend though. which is usual for me in pregnancy.

have to teach and do laundry now, will catch up later laddies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I love your bump!!!! It's so well defined. :thumbup:

Loo- How on earth can you suggest that a favorite cheesecake is not a present??!?!??!?! Bite your tongue, young lady! Food is the BEST present!!!! :haha: I think the idea of exchanging small creative gifts with OH is great. I would suggest it to my honey, but I think it's about a fiver more than he plans to spend. :rofl:

Crowned- Sorry about the dizzy spells and the clumsiness. :dohh: I felt like I might pass out at the grocery store the other day too. Apparently it was really obvious because the bag boy insisted on taking all of my groceries out of my cart for me, bagging them, carrying them to my car and then unloading them into my car as well. Yay for pregnant lady perks!

C'Mouse- Eggplant?!!! Huzza!


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed - enjoy washing and teaching - hopefuly not at the same time! ORRRR you could give the kids a lesson in water gravity etc and get them to do the laundry as a 'practical learning curve' - i would! Probably best i DONT home school!!!

WT - thanks hun. Im glad my bump is going stright out (im short so no other choice) but its REALLLLLY put me off balance lol. always feel like im leaning forwards!!!!

BTW - when does being an eggplant end? I feel like ive been an eggplant my whole life.


----------



## firsttimer1

OK off topic but just found out my SIL and her bf are coming as well for the meal tonight. The SIL who did not buy my DH a bday present cos ''i have no money''.

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Night ruined. 

sorry. had to get that out. :blush:


----------



## littleANDlost

FT love the bump pics!!! the front one looks amazing!!! I have given up with my fruit now! wonder if i changed today though?? will check


----------



## loolindley

FT, great bump! Looking good missus!

I think I will go with the cheesecake. We are so limited where we live to buy anything, and I know he is working on the Friday night before Christmas, so I could make it then, and leave it in the fridge with a bow around it or something. It _is_ his favourite, so thats ok!

And we can't forget his Christmas shag... :xmas13:


----------



## loolindley

L&L, you are 28 week! :shock: That is SO pregnant!


----------



## littleANDlost

damn 29 weeks is the change and is then a squash!

EDIT- Loo i know!!!! aprently my baby can now even breath by herself with very little medical help if born!!!!! yeeeeeeheeeeee

and with the Christmas shag, seeing as trying to find a Comfortable position at the weekend took about an hour i may got for the xmas BJ! :rofl: (TMI but we ended up on the floor)


----------



## lauraclili

I'm up on the fainting thing too. Passed out in church on Sunday. Major embarrassment! 

Ft, you look great! I need to do another bump pic but I'm curled up under a quilt on the sofa while DH makes dinner. Woohoo, life is good!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :rofl: at the xmas shag!!!!

oh man, week 28 is still eggplant L&L..... but after that @ wk 29 we become SQUASHES!!!

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a12175855/baby_size_compared_to_fruit


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - don't let it ruin your night!

Also bored of an eggplant, roll on squash time!

Laura - lucky you, i've got a pile of ironing to do and then dinner to cook, boo. Even worse, DH decided we're not eating enough vegetables, so he's bought a pile of veg for us to get through!


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza, i already am. i mean - how can she afford a meal at a not cheap restaurant, but no nday present? Im sooooooo mad its crazy. 

im just gonna think about the food. Ooops said the F word.... sorry :(

RIGHT. im going to disappear and try to cheer up before DH gets home; dont want to bring him down. SOOOOO have a nice eve laddies. i will chat with you all either tongiht if home early-ish - or tomorrow :)

good luck with scan newfie :hugs:

MWAH XXX


----------



## loolindley

L&L, and hour????????? Well, the good thing about my oh at moment is because of the L-O-N-G periods of no sex he really doesn't last that long, so I just get on with it, safe in the knowledge that it'll be quick :xmas13: I hope this is only a temporary thing (i'm sure it is), but there are no complaints from me as anything longer would have me hiding on the other side of the bed pretending to be asleep!! :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

FT- if it was me, and I&#8217;m not saying this is right in fact it really isn't, i would probably spend all night making comments about how this meal must have stretched there finance and they must be digging deep in there pockets for it!! make them feel bad! 

or you could take the high road!


----------



## loolindley

FT, where are you going for food? I'm hungry!


----------



## littleANDlost

and yes an hour! Though it was more us moving around and giggling then actually doing the dirty, i missed most of the xfactor final on Sunday coz of it!!! The bump gets in the way or in some positions it seems to hurt now, so then i tried on top which just got me out of breath, I&#8217;m not sure how it worked on the floor in the end but it did.


----------



## loolindley

littleANDlost said:


> and yes an hour! Though it was more us moving around and giggling then actually doing the dirty, i missed most of the xfactor final on Sunday coz of it!!! The bump gets in the way or in some positions it seems to hurt now, so then i tried on top which just got me out of breath, Im not sure how it worked on the floor in the end but it did.

You totally put me to shame!! Last time I got on all fours and let him get on with it!!!! Ooooohhhhhh the romance!


----------



## littleANDlost

I don't think you'd say that if you could have seen us. I bet we were a right picture. It bloody killed me thoguh i slept well that night let me tell you. i think i am now all sexed out till christmas!


----------



## littleANDlost

right ladies i am off home! i never get a chance to go online in the evenings anymore as by the time everything is sorted im in bed lol. I will catch up with you all tomorrow though

xx


----------



## citymouse

Crowned, aw, your pregnant day! The light-headedness seems scary. :shock: One more great reason to eat every two hours, hurray! And that's so sad about the mug, LOL. I'm not graceful even non-preg, so carrying stuff makes me really nervous.

Loo, I think the cheesecake is a great idea! You could also think about little coupons with favors on them. (Not necessarily sexual favors :haha: , but stuff he does or doesn't like to do... I gave DH coupons for me going with him to this restaurant he loves but I don't love... but it could be for a load of laundry or whatever. Just make sure they expire mid-February.)

It's really hard to buy for my DH, too, because so much of the gadgety stuff he loves he can get through his company. So last year for his birthday, I "gave" him my iPhone upgrade for his birthday. Mine was eligible in September and his wasn't eligible until February, so we switched. He was really happy about it!


----------



## citymouse

loolindley said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> and yes an hour! Though it was more us moving around and giggling then actually doing the dirty, i missed most of the xfactor final on Sunday coz of it!!! The bump gets in the way or in some positions it seems to hurt now, so then i tried on top which just got me out of breath, Im not sure how it worked on the floor in the end but it did.
> 
> You totally put me to shame!! Last time I got on all fours and let him get on with it!!!! Ooooohhhhhh the romance!Click to expand...

:rofl: 

You guys are killing me. DH and I DTD in Paris for the first time in months. I must admit, I had been wide awake and it put me right to sleep... that sounds wrong. :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

actually before i go (sorry for the triple post) i missed my 1000th post!!!!!!! I can safely say most of them have been on this bored!!!
:happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

An hour?!?! Only if 45 minutes of that included cuddling!

EDIT TO ADD: Since when is a squash longer than an eggplant???? In my mind, a squash is like 8-9 inches long. (And best when covered with cheese!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## loolindley

wondertwins said:


> An hour?!?! Only if 45 minutes of that included cuddling!

I just nearly peed from laughing so hard!!! :xmas13:

Great Idea Rashy mouse! I'm onto it! xxx


----------



## citymouse

Cheese-covered squash, wt? What kind of squash do you eat with cheese?

Maybe they mean a spaghetti squash, which is more massive than an eggplant?

I was going to go get a 30-minute shoulder massage but it turns out my regular lady is in today, so I'm getting a full prenatal massage. Then I'll have to take a month off from them because I'm over my quota... just had one 10 days ago. But this is an emergency, right? I'm in pain!


----------



## wondertwins

There are no quotas when pain is involved, but I had to giggle at the idea of a massage emergency. You're such a city mouse, Citymouse. :haha: (I tease only because I'm jealous!!!!) 

My auntie used to make the most delicious squash casserole which was brimming with cheese. That was the only way we would eat it as kids. However, even as an adult, I love steamed squash with fresh grated parmesan cheese on it. MmmmMMMmmm. As for size...you're probably right about the spaghetti squash. I was imagining the little yellow squashes (is that the plural of squash?) we grow around here. I think of an eggplant as being enormous, so it just seems backward to me. :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

eveing ladies feeling better starting to deal with things in a postive way. 

had all my hair cut 6 inches off feels so shourt but its still past my boobies been to do some shopping so sitting here with a cheesecake cheese rolls and pepsi max! haha


----------



## loolindley

Ok, now I want cheesy squash casserole, which I'm not even sure I will like as I've never had squash. It's defo the cheese bit that is selling me! OH is making a tuna pasta bake as we speak, so I'm going to ask for extra melted cheese on the top. Om nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom.


----------



## loolindley

I love getting new hair Danielle, it always feels like a fresh start for me, so lets hope it's the same for you!!!! Good call on the snacks! x


----------



## blessedmomma

mmmm might have to batter and fry some squash tonight now :thumbup:

FT- i think you would home school great! i teach them chores too. i think its just as important as academics. they will definitely need to know how to do chores in life. i went to college and got two degrees and never used a lot of the things i learned in real life:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- thats how yellow squash and eggplant is around here too :winkwink:

mmmm- tuna pasta casserole sounds good too. my DH makes the best in the world. he puts crackers on his part and cheese for the rest mmmmm cheese.

danielle- i love a hair cut.

yay for a massage mouse!! order me one too!!!!


----------



## citymouse

blessedmomma said:


> FT- i think you would home school great! i teach them chores too. i think its just as important as academics. they will definitely need to know how to do chores in life. i went to college and got two degrees and never used a lot of the things i learned in real life:dohh:

I was watching a show on TV about a kid going away to college, and his mom was teaching him how to do laundry. So I said to DH, "How old were you when you had to start doing your own laundry?" 

And he stood silently for a second and then said, "It hasn't happened yet." 

:dohh: I know he did his own for a couple of years, but he's right--his mom did it for him until college, and then once we were married, I started doing it all. He literally doesn't know how to work our washing machine. :rofl: 

So I say, teach them! I had to do all my own laundry starting in 6th grade.


----------



## waula

amazing catch up laddies - FT are you sure your SIL is not also my SIL???!!! Hideous - i'd go with the "low road" and make pointed comments all night! You're allowed, you're pregnant! :haha:

Sorry to hear about the fainting episodes and the naughty midwives - mine are also only available 9-9.30 2 days a week but to be honest i haven't needed them too much yet - thats what i've got you ladies for!!!! :hugs:

Bump updates! :happydance: FT you look bloody fab - love how outy your bump goes - maybe i'll get my DH to get another of me tonight...feeling kicks and bumps right under my ribs on my right side so think the uterus may have grown again! WT - you look AMAZING in that dress...love it! there's a lady in my yoga class who is due with twins in 3 weeks and my oh my she's pretty amazingly massive!! i still haven't found a christmas dress i like - the only one i have is sack-like but i'm scared i'll be sack shaped in a few more weeks and it might fit then!!! :blush:

i'm also ready for the end of the eggplant era - onto the squash...speaking of which i made butternut squash muffins the other day and they were delicious!!!! one of my 5 a day right??!

afm i'm feeling much cheerier today - blip of hormonal hideousness has thankfully passed...thank you again for your support - it seems that DH can't quite cope with hormonal me :nope: but you ladies can!! :haha:

right its time to write christmas cards and wrap pressies and get photo's taken of the bump!!!! xxx


----------



## wondertwins

waula said:


> the only one i have is sack-like but i'm scared i'll be sack shaped in a few more weeks and it might fit then!!! :blush:

:rofl: "sack shaped" is where I'm headed too. I have a few maternity dresses that a friend gave me that meet this description. They aren't the cutest, but they are uber comfy so I'm holding onto them for weekends and 3rd tri. :)

Loo- You really can't go wrong putting cheese on pretty much anything! :xmas14:

C'Mouse- Just like you, I've been doing laundry since I was in the 6th grade! I'm one of 4 siblings, so figuring out how to do my own laundry was the only way I could make sure I'd have clean clothes. :haha: You said your DH loves gadgets, so perhaps you could trick him into learning by getting one of those high tech washing machines. :thumbup: 

Danielle- YAY for new hair!! Spending all afternoon in the salon getting my hair done is one of my favorite things to do! You always feel like a new woman afterwards! I'm so glad you're feeling a little better. :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm still a ruddy eggplant!


----------



## waula

right....bump update...hmmm... first two are from today....second one is from 14 weeks! getting a fair amount of rib pain on my right side, feel like i have to push uterus down from under there...odd feeling and not sure i can complain because i'm fairly certain its going to get worse!!!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







27+1 side.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1









27+1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









photo14weeks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xdaniellexpx

who is it that has got the code for pumkin patch and on a lil spending spreee :D


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- Your bump is freaking fantastic!!! It's so perfectly round and neat! And not at all sack-shaped. ;) You seem to still have a perfect waist behind all that bumpage. I bet you don't even look pregnant to people standing behind you.


----------



## MissyBlaze

waula said:


> right....bump update...hmmm... first two are from today....second one is from 14 weeks! getting a fair amount of rib pain on my right side, feel like i have to push uterus down from under there...odd feeling and not sure i can complain because i'm fairly certain its going to get worse!!!! xxx

That is a GORGEOUS bump! I wish mine looked like that from the front (Although i do love mine. I always imagined i'd just look gross but i LOVE my bumpy)


----------



## waula

thanks ladies - i've always had a considerable bottom bump (iykwim!) and i may have celebrated rather a lot when the belly bump overtook the bottom bump! :happydance: i have put a bit of weight on hips/ass but to be fair most of it is bump (all 1 1/2 stone of it!!!!!!! :haha: :blush:)

any more bump shots out there???!!! I may be a little obsessed...mitch...where's your yellow/pink bump!??? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- my DH and i were exactly opposite. my mom grew up in a filthy house so she became ocd about cleaning as an adult. even though there was 4 of us kids, she cleaned eveything herself. she never really taught us how to clean, do laundry, dishes nothing! my laundry was washed, folded, and put away up til the day i moved out and got married:blush: needless to say, it was a BIG surprise to me that the house didnt magically clean itself when i moved out. i had to figure it out on my own. my oldest bother moved out recently, he is 37. he is learning to do laundry, dishes, and cook right now!

my DH has been doing his own laundry since he was in junior high. his mom was a hippy pot head who refused to clean up after her kids. so he got told to figure it out or wear dirty clothes :dohh:

cleaning is definitely a skill thats necessary in life no matter what you do for a career. i want my kids to be well prepared for the world :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Here is yesterday compared with 19 weeks when I first started popping out (with OH hiding in the background)
 



Attached Files:







28.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4









19+3.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waula

lovely bump missy! isn't it amazing how much we sprout outwards - yours looks like its quite high up now!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

what am ordering from pumpkin patch 
https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat.../baby/baby-boy/winter-categories/all-in-ones/
https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...th/baby/baby-boy/esale-clearance/all-in-ones/
https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...th/baby/baby-boy/esale-clearance/all-in-ones/
https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...path/baby/baby-boy/esale-clearance/bodysuits/

what clothes have u got ill take pics of mine if anybody wants to share :D


----------



## MissyBlaze

These are some clothes I've bought myself. I'm not really that sad that I take photos of everything I buy but OH was away and i wanted him to see! I also bought little packs of white vests (i'm so rubbish at shopping)
 



Attached Files:







Happy top.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









Look at the feet!.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

aaaaaaaaaaaaah! i am soooooo angry at ebay.

i sold a chest of drawers for £45 but the highest bidder pulled out just before the auction and the second chance didnt want them.

so i relisted and now they have sold for £16!! i cant believe it.
pissed off.

ps i will now go and read all your lovely posts to calm myself down!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for new hair and shopping spree danielle!!!!! its such a pick me up! most of our clothes are from our last 3 babies, who were all boys too. i could take a pic, but only one outfit is new

missy and waula- those are some lovely bumps!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am about to takes pics of eveything heheh


----------



## loolindley

Waula and Missy, they are grand bumps! Waula, you know how I feel about yours already.....total bump envy. Pppppffftttt!

There was also something else that I was going to post, but it has left my pea sized brain.

Masterchef again tonight. I will be very sad when it finishes at the end of the week.

Oh, yea, I remember. Is anyone else in pain when they sneeze? It's killing me, and I dread when one is building. :sad2: coughing isn't much better. I can't decide if it is pregnancy related, or the fact that I cracked a few ribs 2 years ago, and the cold is making them ache. Just wondered if anyone else was experiencing it?


----------



## loolindley

Take one of your hair too Danielle!

Mrs Cupcake, that makes me so mad!! I had a similar experience with a really expensive monsoon dress. Sold it for £60, they pulled out, and only got £19 for it the next time. Humph. I feel your pain!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

fab bump pics!

lovely baby clothes too!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks for the sympathy loo! i need it. now munching on white chocolate and m&s's version of ferro roches... yum.

i dont get any pain when sneezinr or coughing. have you pulled a muscle maybe?

oo yeah, i second danielle taking a photo of her new hair !


----------



## citymouse

Great bumps, Missy and Waula!

Blessed, my kids will have to learn to clean, because there's no way I can keep a clean house by myself! I'm naturally a messy person so my solution is to try not to accumulate "stuff". I still manage to gather a ton of it around me, though. (And spread it out all over.)

In fact, one of my tasks for the next hour or two is to spend some time tidying my office so I can actually do some work in there!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh yes sneezing feels horrible! Like my womb might plop out or explode maybe! 

I'm going to miss masterchef too, I loves it. OH is away so i've got to wait till we can watch it together (plus i'm meant to be writing my essay). 

My back is hurting me so much. I may have to go and sit on the sofa with a hot water bottle. I feel down the stairs a whole month ago and it still hurts me! 
x


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- This happens to me too!!! Sneezing hurts, coughing hurts and laughing hurts. I dread it when a sneeze is building, but at least you get a little warning so you can brace the bump.


----------



## loolindley

My sneezing always end up as "Acho-OWWWW" with me gripping my ribs. SO glad it's not just me!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

red baby grow from boots £1.50 reduced from £6
blue baby grow from boots £1.50 reduced from £6
star baby grow from boots £1.50 reduced from £6
pumkin patch baby grows £7.00 reduces from £14
3 pice set from boots £7.50 reduced from £10 

shudda cost me £42 i payed £19
eveything ive got is out of sales :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00049-20111213-2010.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG00050-20111213-2011.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG00051-20111213-2018.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG00052-20111213-2018.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG00053-20111213-2019.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mitchnorm

Laaaadddddiiiieeesssss.... i am home :happydance: and bloody knackered!!! Managed to get on an earlier flight back from Glasgow...BA were moving people onto it free of charge cos of the bad weather....it was full but luckily half hour bwfore departure a space came up woooooopppp:haha:. So pleased!!! So weather in Glasgow was shocking ....70 mph gales and hail turning to snow....hail and wind felt like needles hitting you in the face :cry:

Right i have caught up with all posts but cant remember everything......

Missy - welcome....always great to have new members :happydance:...you are team yellow then? We have a few of those patient ladies on here....i am pink :winkwink:

Waula - great bump.....fab....definate boy bump. I am home some of the day tomorrow so will get some more pics up.

Ft - you look like a girl bump..looking good. I just went on to check out your nursery pics but wasnt quick enough:cry:

Danielle - glad a bit of hair pampering sorted you out.....everything is going to be great for you...i can feel it :hugs:

Loo - mmmmm dtd....its been a while for me and hubby but i am feeling a little more 'active' but bump does put me off alot i must say. Not plans at all this weekend so maybe a nice saturday lie in :winkwink:

Wt - did i say what a fantastic dress you had on in your pics...cant remember...but it needs saying twice you looked a million dollars:thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> red baby grow from boots £1.50 reduced from £6
> blue baby grow from boots £1.50 reduced from £6
> star baby grow from boots £1.50 reduced from £6
> pumkin patch baby grows £7.00 reduces from £14
> 3 pice set from boots £7.50 reduced from £10
> 
> shudda cost me £42 i payed £19
> eveything ive got is out of sales :blush:

Thats a brilliant haul danielle...i need to get down to boots this weekend!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hat £6 from 10 
blanket £5 fom £8
blue suit mothercare £6 from £16
 



Attached Files:







IMG00054-20111213-2023.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG00055-20111213-2023.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG00056-20111213-2024.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2









IMG00057-20111213-2025.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG00058-20111213-2025.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- my DH has gotten used to the ouch after a sneeze, cough, or laughing too hard. i think its round ligament pain. except the sharp kind that doesnt go away for a while, not the achey kind. of course, he is also used to the 'oh no' reponse when i pee on myself after the same thing. he always laughs when he hears me say that cuz he knows too much. :dohh:

speaking of, i can understand the peezing when you have a full or even semi-full bladder. but yesterday i had just went to pee, came into the kitchen and sneezed and peed again, down my leg! how is that even possible???

and on that note.... i finally pooped today!!!!!!! i know no one else will appreciate that like you ladies. i told my DH and he seemed genuinely happy for me, but im sure he doesnt understand like this group :happydance:


----------



## Widger

Oh my...... girls. After quite a long break from BnB I am never going to get through all of these posts. I will try my best. Things were just a little hectic here after family member dying and getting online has been so difficult. But anyway... I hope to be back a lot more now.

My little one is moving lots at the moment yet when I think back to my son it really isn't moving as much as he did and that meant for me... a very wriggly baby inside = a very wriggly baby outside :haha: so I'm hoping for a rather chilled out baby who will sleep through the night from the moment it is born......... wishful thinking? :rofl:

Has anyone got a linea nigra yet? I had one this time last time yet I've not got one at all this time.

So I'm thinking of all the things that are different to last time and whether it means I've got a boy or girl in here..... team yellow gets you all in a tizz imagining one sex or the other. 

Hope everyone is well and will do my best to catch up.

Mrs cupcake - I can't stand it when that happens on ebay grrrrrrrr. Why bid on it then arrgghhh!! As you can tell, this has happened to me before too.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

all that cost me £20 ha
 



Attached Files:







IMG00059-20111213-2026.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG00060-20111213-2027.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG00062-20111213-2030.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG00061-20111213-2028.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG00063-20111213-2030.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mitchnorm

Blimey danielle...didnt realise there were that good a sales going on???!!!! 

Widger - welcome back...sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:. Not linea nigra over here but a really active baby today...of course i have nothing to compare it to:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Love the little chicken outfit, Danielle!

Mitch, oooooh, just reading your post makes me glad you're home & comfy! 

Widger, sorry about the loss in your family. :( But glad to see you back here! Don't worry about catching up, obviously.


----------



## waula

linea nigra here...bit wiggly around belly button (that is slowly emerging!) but has been there from day one! x


----------



## citymouse

Now I'm wondering how Amy and redsox are... Hmm...


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i didnt ive just had a good root :D


----------



## wondertwins

Whoa! I just woke up from accidentally falling asleep at my desk. I didn't even realize I was sleepy. Now it's time for me to go home. :blush: 

Good to see you Widger, and sorry about your loss. :hugs: I'm hoping for a couple of chilled out babies when they're born. They owe me!!! :haha:

Mitch- HIIIII! Glad you made it back despite the weather. We missed seeing you today. :)

Danielle- Great work with the sales!!! That little duckie outfit is too cute! (Or chicken?)

Well... I'm headed to pick up DS and then go home to make dinner. I'm thinking something cheesy. MmmmMMMmm.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I have a bit of a linea nigra, had it for a while. Very faint though as i'm quite fair skinned. My baby is rubbish at wiggling, i've got an anterior placenta so it cushions loads of them. I feel massive thumps at one side which make me jump and not much else.


----------



## MissyBlaze

wondertwins said:


> Whoa! I just woke up from accidentally falling asleep at my desk. I didn't even realize I was sleepy. Now it's time for me to go home. :blush:
> 
> 
> Well... I'm headed to pick up DS and then go home to make dinner. I'm thinking something cheesy. MmmmMMMmm.


Ha ha that's funny, falling asleep at work! 

I had to have mac and cheese because you lot made me need it.


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Now I'm wondering how Amy and redsox are... Hmm...

Yeah....amy was on here a couple of dsys ago...but havent heard from redsox for ages :wacko:. Hope shes ok. Might have a search and see if shes been posting elsewhere

Wt - glad to be home and gutted i missed all the chat today :cry:..........food talk is funny though :haha:

Edit - no activity on line from redsox since 9th november :-(


----------



## blessedmomma

i havent ever had the linear niagra. my aunt swears that its a boy with it and a girl without it though :shrug:

danielle- those are lovely outfits and a great deal!:thumbup:

edit: was wondering about redsox too :(


----------



## emera35

Big tearful hormonal mess here! :cry: I just want everything to go away so i can have a break and sort my head out :cry:

Also, can't recall who said about coughing but i have a dreadful cough, feels like i'm going to damage myself every time :(


----------



## loolindley

I've been thinking about redsox too. I hope everything is ok. I think Amy is fine as she was on a few days ago I'm sure.

Danielle, I am so impressed. Those chicken PJ's are amazing! I LOVE them!

There is a sleepy atmosphere in here tonight. The dogs, my oh and I have been snoozing all evening, then I woke up and sneezed 3 times. Now in such pain. Pesky sneezes.

Have made an executive decision to take at least tomorrow off too. I'm very sick obviously (proof in the last paragraph), and need to stay wrapped up in the warmth.

Anyway, I think I should call it quits. Sooooo sleepy!


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Big tearful hormonal mess here! :cry: I just want everything to go away so i can have a break and sort my head out :cry:
> 
> Also, can't recall who said about coughing but i have a dreadful cough, feels like i'm going to damage myself every time :(

Aaaaw emera whats up????:hugs:. Hormones seem to be hitting us all the last week or so. And i sympathise with the coughing as i am just getting over a terrible one....and it hurts:cry:


----------



## loolindley

Emera :hugs: Ditto on the hormones and pain when coughing/sneezing. Let it all out and have a good bawl, then get an early night. It'll do you the world of good :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Emera :hugs: Ditto on the hormones and pain when coughing/sneezing. Let it all out and have a good bawl, then get an early night. It'll do you the world of good :hugs:

Totally agree and you enjoy your sickie Loo...sometimes its gotta be done :haha:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Emera!

Wow, I didn't realize it had been THAT long for redsox! Hoping everything's okay with her. 

Well, I went down to my cold, cold office and dragged the heater out of the closet and set the timer. Having my little room be warm makes all the difference in the world! Now I just have a little bit of organizing to do (okay, a lot) and I can get some work done... maybe. :blush:


----------



## 2nd time

oh well just got back on internet I havent got a hope of catching up so sorry girls te move was a nightmare but things are setteling down now , and i only just realised xmas is next week aghhhhhhhhh


----------



## xdaniellexpx

the duck pjs were only 4 quid from mothercare :D


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi 2ndtime - welcome back!

Mitch - glad you got home safe.

Loo - enjoy your duvet day!

Night all x


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome home Mitch - I lived near Glasgow for 17 years so know what the weather can be like :wacko:

Emera - I'll join you with the raging hormones....wish they'd sort themselves out :blush:

Loo - hope you feel better soon :thumbup::hugs:

Danielle - great purchases!!!! :thumbup:

Hope Redsox is OK, didn't she have some issues that showed up on her scan? I'm sure she was high risk for DS? was she going for an amnio? I seriously hope she's OK :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Thanks for the :hugs: ladies!

I'm just all fed up, work is awful, even worse today than it had been. I'm still ill and this cough is driving me mad, it kept me awake all last night. Roh is ill again too and being a handful. I got caught in the hailstorms 3 times today and have spent all day with wet feet and feeling freezing cold. They messed up taking my bloods 3 times and i have big painful bruises all over my arms. I have a huge to do list before xmas, and its not getting shorter and i'm too tired to do anything about it, and to top it off, OH isn't doing any of the stuff he promised to sort out, and is always playing computer games when i get home..... 

Ergh, just all the little things pilling up on top of me. I'll be fine again when i am not feeling so ill i'm sure. Just the hormones making me feel emotional and negative about things i'd usually just deal with. *sigh* Its sooo nice to have you all here, because you all understand and just send :hugs: It really cheers me up, thanks!! :kiss:


----------



## 2nd time

i hope everyone is ok can anyone breif me on anything imortant thats happened in the last 2 weeks 

oh and i am te worlds biggest bitch to live with at te mo i think te stress might be getting to me lool


----------



## xdaniellexpx

2nd time only thing from me is me an oh have split :(


----------



## 2nd time

xdaniellexpx said:


> 2nd time only thing from me is me an oh have split :(

i am sorry to hear that i hope you have plenty of suport:hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thanks hun i do just hard :( xx


----------



## em2656

We've booked our 4D scan for Thursday at 6:30pm!!!!!!

Can't wait hehehe

Emma xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

em yay for scan!!!

welcome back 2ndtime:hugs: i was wondering when you were coming back on

here is some of our newborn outfits. some sleep sacks and sleepers. you can tell my DH is a major sports fan by the clothes our sons wear


----------



## wondertwins

Hey, 2nd!! Sorry the move was a nightmare, but at least it's done before Christmas! :)

I've been wondering about Redsox too. She was sometimes a lurker but it has been too long. Hope she's okay.

Loo- you sound dreadfully ill! You should definitely stay home tomorrow. After all, you don't want to spread your germs! :rofl:

Good luck being productive, c'mouse. If you figure out how to conjure up motivation, please let me know.

Hugs emera.:hugs:

Newfie- you're so close to your gender scan I can barely contain my excitement! What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## newfielady

God night ladies. Worked until 10pm again tonight. :wacko: Can't freaki' wait until tomorrow. :happydance: Any last minute guesses? lol.

Ah Loo, had to add. Don't forgot the Christmas Shag. LOL

EDIT TO ADD: My appointment is at 2:30 tomorrow but it will be a late update for me as it's a 2 hour drive and I will be doing some shopping after. Unfourtnetly for you ladies, I'm not tech savy and I don't use the internet on my phone. lol


----------



## citymouse

Newfie, I guess :blue:!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

looking forward to hearing from you newfie! exciting!

has anyone booked NCT classes? I have just had an email moving my location and it is now 15 miles away and a 30 min drive in not a great location. Previously it was still quite a drive but in a lovely town where my grandparents live. im a bit annoyed....

how close are your classes to where you live? the main reason for me going is to meet local people but im not sure this is going to meet my objective...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just done a bit of catching up - 

i do have linea nigera (sp?) just up to my belly button, does that mean boy?!

danielle you have loads of lovely baby clothes! i have hardly any. i do however have the duck sleepsuits from mothercare which are the same print as thr PJs you have. lovely arent they!

I hope everyone with colds is feeling better and if not tuck yourselves up warm in bed

im off to work! x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Amy is still in hospital but is ok. She's celebrating her 2nd longest pregnancy today. Connie appears to be staying snug in there for now !! X


----------



## mitchnorm

Good luck to newfie with the scan today. I guess :blue: too :happydance:

Cupcake - quite lucky with mine as they are in the same village i live in...and meeting people was also my primary objective. However if they have moved your class then everyone will be in the same boat and may have to travel further anyway....some may live really local to you and are thinking the same. Basically i guess the same people are still going....and probably one or two from local to you.

Just getting to grips and accepting that i am in my final trimester....its slightly scaring me if i am completely honest :haha:

Have a great day ladies...i have decided to head to the office until lunchtime have some big files to downloads and hundreds of pounds of expenses to complete...faster there. I will not get stuck there!!!!!:wacko:

P.s i want a duvet day like loo :sleep:


----------



## mitchnorm

Lauta - thanks for the amy update...great news:happydance:

And welcome back 2nd time...no real news from me...getting over a stinking cold, had a hormonal 'i am going to have a baby panic' and works sucks....am tired and want xmas to be here x x


----------



## loolindley

Morning laddies.

Thanks for the Amy update. I didn't know she was in hospital :nope: but glad that connie is staying put, and she is doing ok.

2nd time -sorry the move was a nightmare, but at least you have a good week now to sort things out before Christmas, and if things don't get done....don't stress!!! You have loads on your plate, and that is enough of an excuse to put your feet up!

Newfie -Have a fantastic scan! I'm guessing :blue: How exciting!

AFM, well, I am relaxing in bed wondering about which DVD's to watch today, and when to squeeze in my nap. I don't have to take the car to the garage, as they are coming to pick it up, so PJ's are the dresscode of the day. Marvellous!


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Laura - Thanks for the Amy update, that's great for her!:thumbup:

Loo - this time of year it's got to be Love Actually or The Holiday to get you in the Christmas spirit! :xmas4::xmas9:

Cupcake, i decided against NCT classes however the NHS ones are a 2 minute walk from my house. I've heard though that because another area is busy they're combining with where I live, so i'm hoping it's full of people where i'm from and not the ones that have to travel so that I get to meet local people too. 

I woke up this morning in 3rd tri, eek!! I actually had a moment where I thought can't wait to meet the baby! Also realised that being in the 3rd tri means you're officially allowed 200 more calories a day. :xmas14::xmas14::xmas12:An app I have said 300-350 more a day, but i'll aim for the 200 which i've probably already been having anyway, :xmas20:


----------



## littleANDlost

Waula &#8211; you bump always amazes me, it looks amazing from the front!!!

Sneezing &#8211; mine always hurt to! A real sharp pain in the side that takes my breath away apparently it&#8217;s normal though.

Danielle &#8211; lovely clothes!!! I&#8217;ll take some pictures of all we have tonight (we&#8217;ve gone mad on clothes to lol)

Citymouse &#8211; I was thinking of Amy the other day actually. And redsox has been away a while &#61516; really hope everything is ok
Thanks for the update on Amy Laura! 

Blessed the little sports outfits are so cute!!!

Good luck with the scan today newfi!!! 

Mitch make sure you get out of there as soon as you can!! 

Glad to hear you;ve had another sick day Loo you sounded like you needed it!! 

Yay on third tri Lozza!!!! :happydance:

AFM &#8211; not much to update really. Starting to wonder if I should start to get stuff for my hospital bag, I know it&#8217;s really early but will be away at Christmas and wonder if I should throw some things in the boot of the car just in case anything happens? Will obviously take my notes with me (oh and I have decided to copy all my notes so I can carry some with me when the time comes in case I have to get to the hospital with out him and the notes are in the car or something). Am I being silly to think to do it so soon?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies had a crap nights sleep izzy was really unsettled so was in with me and decided she wanted to get up at 6 soo sleepy but that means an early nap :D 

i was ment to be going to asda i forgot oven cleaner but i cba stayin in my pjs and house coat allllll day! x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am going to start getting my bag packed going to get my pjs in the sale i think they shud be done around 30 weeks for the just incase !


----------



## loolindley

Yes, I am obviously SO ill! Maybe I need to take the rest of the week off just to recover properly? It might be the sensible thing to do :haha:

Congrats on the 3rd Tri Lozza and FT. I can't believe how far we have all come along.

Good call on the pj's Danielle! Far too cold to think about going to ASDA!

I'm so jealous of you laddies who are going to NHS or NCT classes. I really wanted to go because not only will it help me meet other Mums, but I won't know ANYONE, however I will miss the classes here as they start in February, and as I am moving to Stockport in the first week of Feb, I doubt I will get into any over there. It's going to feel a bit lonely tbh, so glad I have you lot to chat to.


----------



## loolindley

I hope my boss isn't a secret BnB member!!!! :xmas13:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - I reckon you'd probably get onto the Stockport classes. I only booked on this week for January and there were only 4 names down, apparently this class can take about 15. They'll always try and squeeze people in. Also, the train to Stockport stops right outside my house - a 18 min journey!

L&L - the thought about bags crossed my mind while i was in the shower this morning (randomly). I'll leave it until after Christmas I think, although I did wonder if we should put the car seat in the car just in case! I can always buy everything else if needed (fingers crossed its not though!)


----------



## littleANDlost

I will be about 30 weeks over christmas and always thought i'd do it at about 30 weeks so it just sorta seemed the right thing to do as i'd be away from home. 

Loo I'm not going to any classes, But because i think i wont take them seriously and it;s not fair to have me there pissing around when everyone else is taking it seriously. I;ve been around so many babies i think i'll fine.


----------



## littleANDlost

ooee taking the car seat might be a good idea aswell!! We're going to be at the in laws which is a 4 and a half hour drive away.


----------



## loolindley

Ha...maybe that's another reason I should go...I don't really know one end of a baby from another!!!! Such a novice!!! :xmas13:

I'll defo try to get into the classes Lozza, but I'm just wondering if I don't move until 1st week in Feb, then I have to register with a doctor to be referred to a midwife, and by the time I have seen them it could be a little too late. We will see. 

I can't believe how much there is going on in my life before the baby comes. OH moves in 3 weeks, I move in 7, we need to get the new house keys (hopefully in mid-late Jan), rip out everything, complete re-wire, new kitchen, plastering, decorating. Then removals will be bringing our furniture down, and hopefully the baby will stay put until at least it's due date. On top of that I haven't bought anything for the baby, and apparently there is something going on in a week or two that I should be aware of?

*runs off to find sand to dig my head in*


----------



## loolindley

Is it too early for lunch? (09.27). I've got some mega fish and tarter sauce cravings.

I've not had breakfast, so technically it could be that meal...


----------



## MsCrow

Poor Loo, what a mad few months await you....but all positive endings :)

Love the bumps, everyone's making lovely progress.

I too have been wondering about redsox, I miss her sense of humour.

At home, working, coming down with a third sore throat. More questionnaires and interviews to do for the rest of the week. Yesterday I was quite flustered, I had loads to do, working extra hours, being let down on this project. My boss is hardly around and has provided zero support. My co-manager, instead of thanking me for working harder, asking if she could help just asked me 'what was my problem, did I have an issue working more hours'? I hate the place because I feel so undervalued, I am due to finish for good on 20 February and will likely lose two weeks holiday that I haven't been able to take. I am minded to take them and finish early.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hi ladies... Ok I really really will do those 1000 words today... Plus maybe another load. Possibly. I won't just sit and watch jeremy kyle... X


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow. Take what you are entitled too! Seriously, they wont thank you for going the extra mile for them, and you will probably really appreciate the extra two weeks at home 'nesting' or whatever we are meant to be doing at that point. You are really having a crap time of it at the moment. Could you count up the actual work days until you leave? I know it is essentially wishing away your life, but it might help phsychologically to have some sort of count down?

Missy. Jeremy Kyle is not an acceptable waste of time whilst there are more important things to do. I CANNOT condone it! However, homes under the hammer is! Switch sides :xmas13:


----------



## littleANDlost

Loo - you do have a busy few months ahead of you, just think how quickly time will go though which means baby will be here sooner!!

Missy - give yourself something to wrk for, if you do 1000 words today you can then eat ummmmmm a chocolate cake! lol.

Mscrow - sounds like everyone&#8217;s had enough of work now! Doesn&#8217;t your work have to honour you to take the holiday before your mat leave?? or pay you for occurred holiday once your mat leaves ends (even if you don&#8217;t go back to work?)


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow - definitely take those 2 weeks, or demand to be paid for them. Send us the questionnaires too!

Loo - I bet they'll let you join early, when i rang to book they don't seem to do any checking about who you are especially as I book direct with the library not the midwives. If you explain your situation they'll understand.

I really need to get on with some work but can't face starting it! One thing I need to do is write myself a fancy job description to get my job upgraded before I finish for maternity leave (so hopefully get a payrise) but I can't find the motivation to even do that!


----------



## littleANDlost

think my hormones are playing up today, someone on third tri boards has really pissed me off. 
Someone posted about traversing with baby when she was 3 months old as her partners visa has ended in this country and he has to go home so wont be here for birth or anything and if they don't fly over to him wont be able to be with him for 2-3 years. She just wanted advise on getting all of babies stuff there like pram and car seat and how to get everything on the plane, but some right idiot posted
'sorry don't have a clue on the plane travelling with such a small baby, but why would u be travelling with her so small? It's not good for babies this young to be flying they say ' 
and when the lady replied that she'd checked with her midwife and was told everything would be fine, the horrible other lady then said 
'well it depends what you define _fine_ I guess. I personally won't be flying with my little fella till he's at least two/three yrs old. But that's just me i guess' 
This poor lady will be going through labour and the first three months alone with the baby and she then felt she had to defend her decision to then fly out at 3 months. ggggrrrrrrr made me so angry!! Why can&#8217;t people think before they post? thankfully someone has posted before me that she had no need to defend herself!


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - I read the same post and thought how ridiculous. I stopped short of posting a rude reply but definitely thought it! People travel with babies all the time! There's no way i'm not getting on a plane for 3 years! In fact i'm definitely going to take a weekend break while the baby still fits in its carrycot to sleep, that way I don't have to be so organised about taking so much stuff the first time round. 
I think you get to know who posts just to wind people up!


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> think my hormones are playing up today, someone on third tri boards has really pissed me off.
> Someone posted about traversing with baby when she was 3 months old as her partners visa has ended in this country and he has to go home so wont be here for birth or anything and if they don't fly over to him wont be able to be with him for 2-3 years. She just wanted advise on getting all of babies stuff there like pram and car seat and how to get everything on the plane, but some right idiot posted
> 'sorry don't have a clue on the plane travelling with such a small baby, but why would u be travelling with her so small? It's not good for babies this young to be flying they say '
> and when the lady replied that she'd checked with her midwife and was told everything would be fine, the horrible other lady then said
> 'well it depends what you define _fine_ I guess. I personally won't be flying with my little fella till he's at least two/three yrs old. But that's just me i guess'
> This poor lady will be going through labour and the first three months alone with the baby and she then felt she had to defend her decision to then fly out at 3 months. ggggrrrrrrr made me so angry!! Why cant people think before they post? thankfully someone has posted before me that she had no need to defend herself!

I read this one....I couldnt believe it...how bloody rude!!! Its none of her business the reason.....however it is totally valid one. Loads of people travel with young babies and they say its the best time to travel with them...its free for them and they are less disruptive anyway. 

Cheek!!! I think we may find the 3rd Tri threads a challenge :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

ok - firstly *good morning!*
secondly - trust you lot to all talk LOOOOADDDDS when im out for a meal :)
thirdly - im about to work through thread and hope none of you mention last nights masterchef as i have it on now heehee

*danielle *- so glad ur feeling better and hv lovely new hair :hugs: PS. there is NOTHING wrong with buying everything from sales :hugs:

*Blessed *- yup im not sure ive used 90% of my degree or masters either :rofl:

*waula* - so perhaps we share a SIL? :rofl: YOUR BUMP IS AMAZING. oh my gosh. Its sooooo round and lovely!Never described a womens tummy as lovely before :rofl: im so sorry about my rubbish memory as im sure i asked u this before.... but this is your first LO right? x

*Missy *- ANOTHER great bump :dance: its so defined! LOVE.

*Mitch* - everyone i meet is saying i have a ''girl'' bump LOL. im going to start inspecting bump shapes of you all now.... :)

*widger* - :hi: i have a linea negra hun. Up to my tummy button, and then up to my bra line!!! its wonky and VERY light. :) i kinda like it.... x

*emera* - how are u today hun? :hugs:

*Lozza *- WE ARE IN THIRD TRI! ARGHHHHHHH! :dance:

*Loo*..... iuve wanted to tell you this for a while now but couldnt find the words. i *AM* your boss. :rofl:

*L&L* - oh no... third tri isnt as judgemental as second tri surely??? some women!!!!

*OK SO THATS ME CAUGHT UP.* Phew.

This masterchef is rocking!!! Ooops does that count as mentioning food?

Meal update - meal was actually lovely (i had a risotto to start, beef to follow and creme brulee to finish - YUM) ..... until it came to paying. My SIL and her OH had the cheaper menu (nothing wrong with that) and they just had a main which was £16.95 each. so at the end she gave my DH (who was paying for us and his mum/dad for their bday) £40. She then asked for change of £6....Hang on. what about the coke each that you had? what about putting in for tip? Nope. her dad gave her the change cos she was moaning. WAS I THE ONLLLLLY ONE who noticed she didnt pay for drinks OR for a bit of the tips????? Its not my place to say so i was seething!!!!!

am i totally out or order or is that just so very wrong???? she is 23!!!! :nope:

RANT OVER.

*ok - question for UK ladies. I just got my boots vouchers through and want to use them online which it says is fine.... but when i put codes in they dont seem to be taken off price? is this done at later stage of basket or something? Im so confused *


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh and does a linea nigra up to the bra line suggest :pink: or :blue: ? LOL


----------



## loolindley

FT, you are not out of order at all. Things like that really wind me up. In fact, I get really uncomfortbale when people starts trying to split the bill with what they have eaten/drank, but if they are so skint, I guess they have an excuse for that.

The meal sounded lovely. So jealous. I've not been out for a proper meal since I was 15 weeks. A meal with courses I mean rather than a KFC, or a pub meal!

Top tip Lozza. Did you say you booked through Stockport library? I think I'll get onto it.

I have been very productive, and made a check list of baby stuff that I will need It is a very very long list, but I feel a bit more organised for it, even if I can only tick off about 3 things!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - :happydance: For 3rd Tri!

I'd have been fuming about SIL, that's really cheeky! Fair enough just paying for what they've had (rather than splitting the bill) if they're poor, but to not even think about the drinks...:shrug: No idea about Boots vouchers, but I got a load through the post today.

Mitch - another good point, babies are free so need to fit in as many holidays before they turn 2 as possible!:thumbup:

I'm not sure if I have the linea negra or not, or if it's just more hairy! I can't tell in the mirror and can't see it any more!


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - i've booked through my local library (not Stockport) as that's where our classes are. In other areas it can be the local health centre I think so probably worth looking it up.


----------



## firsttimer1

I know - i have NO problem at all with paying for what youve eaten.... but then pay for ALL youve eaten/drank - dont give too little and ask for change!!!! FURIOUS.

BUt moving on.... :)

Hope someone uses Boots as its driving me up the wall heehee

just read that travel thread in third tri and was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tempted to say something... but havent. Go me and self restraint :rofl:

Im starving.


----------



## loolindley

I'm starving too. I want my fish and tarter sauce. I think I will wait until 11 to put it in the oven!

Thanks Lozza, I'll google it now to see if I can find out anymore


----------



## mitchnorm

Not sure about the Boots vouchers FT - I used mine in store....I guess the only thing you can do is go through to the end of hte process and see what it totals it as before you pay :wacko:. Oh and SIL is definately out of order.....:growlmad:

Regards the :blue: vs :pink: bump shapes....I was told that if you carry around more its a girl and all up front is a boy. Waula - definately has the boy bump...very upfront and probably doesnt even look pregnant from back. However, my mum saw my bump which at the moment is upfront and said definately a boy.....:haha: she will get a shock. I heard linea nigra present is a boy....and lack of it (which I have none) is girl...:wacko: all too confusing.


----------



## littleANDlost

well this was the only post i'd seen that got to me, the way she said it was just so rude and this poor women obviously has so much going on. And who says you can't travel with a small baby? 

FT - the food sounds amazing!! I'd have been annoyed with the SIL as well. What did you DH say??


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh and apparently 'You will probably gain 1 st 11.0 lbs - 2 st 7 lbs during your pregnancy.' as per a pregnancy weight gain calculator.....mmmmmm

I have started to take more notice since I went on scales this morning and am exactly 1 st (14lbs) up on pre-pregnancy weight


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm all up front though so not sure how true that one is. Everyone thought i was having a boy untill the scan.


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer and my bump is round - but all in front if that makes sense? as in, from behind i look no different?? 

so i think i will put 'bump theory' to rest lol.

and i heard no linea is a girl, linea to tummy button is boy... but what about to bra line :rofl: - so think thats all toosh as well heehee

L&L - oh didnt say anything as i dont think he realised. Im trying to let it go but i think i need to accept... that im just not that fond of her :( i feel bad... but its true :( 

Im giving up on Boots online as its now going slow too. will try get to a store at some point :)

Need to go to food store but its soooooooooooooooo :cold:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - ive put on 18 pounds! so more than you :(


----------



## lozza1uk

My early Christmas present has arrived from my parents.... a glider chair!!!!!

:xmas10::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:

At least I presume it is, the box is huge and very heavy, fortunately the delivery guy carried it into the house! Not sure whether to open it or try and wait until Christmas eve (will be at the parents for Christmas, but they figured it was easier to get it delivered here!)


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - OPEN IT! i would :)


----------



## loolindley

DO IT!!!!

I brought back all my xmas presents from Stocky at the weekend, and they are all in the front room. I've not managed to put the tree up yet though so don't feel like I have the 'right' to peak at my pressies!


----------



## littleANDlost

I'd so open it!!


----------



## lozza1uk

I will - i'm going to get my work done first and then reward myself with a peek!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

:happydance:hi laides just a quicky while am waiting for izzy 2 go to sleep bath with a face mask a book then some fake tan! pamper day for mee!!1

ladies i dont really post anywere else in the forum except from here and gs as people are far 2 judge mental i have been jumped on a good few times wait til you get to baby club:dohh: 

as for the bump i havent had a linga nigra at all :shrug: buttttt i do think girls ur all in the front boys in ur back il will post 6 months pics of me with izzy and me now.

my weight gain well its a loss pre preg i was 9st 2/3 now am 8st.4 :( am only 5ft 1 so not 2 bad 

first pic i was around 23-25 weeks with izzy. 2nd 2 pics was monday 23.5 :happydance:

24 weeks today woooppiee
 



Attached Files:







DSC01247.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4









23+5 2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4









23+5.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissyBlaze

Grrrrrrrrrrr - postie just put a card through the door to say i wasn't in! I'm bloody well sat here! I heard it come through, knock first knob head


----------



## loolindley

I HATE that Missy. Mine does it all the time.

Danielle - Happy V day!!! Huzzah!

Right. fish is in the oven. Nom


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mine's never done it before. I'm so annoyed, they won't redeliver it till friday now.


----------



## firsttimer1

Danielle- my bump looks like your Izzy one..... maybe i ammmmmmm :pink: afterall? esp when combined with my sweet tooth :rofl:

Loo - mmmm fish. is it healthy, breaded or battered? i have some battered fish in freezer......... mmmmmmmm do i........ lol


----------



## littleANDlost

i love izzy in the background of your bump pic danielle lol. 

I hate post men the amount of time we have had wrong post put through our door when it's clearly not our number!!!


----------



## loolindley

It's battered :blush: I DON'T CARE!!!! NoM NoM NoM! It's all about the tarter sauce though really. It's my newest craving. I was eating it out of the bottle the other day :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww heehee x my only consistant craving is banana flavoured things..... esp banana cake... which im having tonight :dance:

think im going to have battered fish for lunch too.

My MW appt is on friday... hope she doesnt weigh me!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ooooooooooh I love battered fish and tartare sauce. YUM


----------



## littleANDlost

my new cravings are cheesestrings!! love the rubbery things!


----------



## firsttimer1

well i turned on the oven ...but then i saw peanut butter. so my fish has become peanut butter on toast. fish for dinner tomorrow with DH then :)

Oh. and i ate a chocolate bar whilst waiting for the toast to be ready :rofl:

Healthy then!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - it's OK now, we're in third tri - 200 extra calories a day which is your chocolate bar, so that doesn't count!!


----------



## littleANDlost

i think my LO has teeth and is biting me!! her kicks/punches really really hurt, it's a sharp pain. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> FT - it's OK now, we're in third tri - 200 extra calories a day which is your chocolate bar, so that doesn't count!!

oh crap - i thought it was 300-350 extra a day! :dohh:

Ooops.

is anyone else still getting sharp pains low down on the left or right? I do when i wake up in the morning - think it could be muscle stretching. who knows.


----------



## littleANDlost

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/825644-had-my-son-31-weeks.html

wanted to share this post!! It&#8217;s scared me in one way (I&#8217;m 3 weeks off this) but is so reassuring in another!!


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - that just made me :cry: its great :) so happy for them :) xxx the baby is adorable.... :dance:

darn hormones - cant stop crying!!!!!!!

*PS. MISSY! I see you lurking there.... do some WORK!! 1000 words by the end of the day missus!!! *


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm they had leftovers from the office Xmas party yesterday laid out today.....bonus coming in then....just pigged on quiche, bread, dips, salmon, sausage rolls and mini eggs (savoury variety) and then half a slice of chocolate cake....it was yummy yummy.

I have a sweet tooth now which has kicked in the last couple of weeks. Gotta curb the eating slightly I think :wacko:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well that was a lovly bath just went to make my self some pasta and ermmm eat 3 packs of s+v crips n a glass of pepsi 

i have had a bigg growth spurt sorry for the naked ness
 



Attached Files:







IMG00066-20111214-1221.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## firsttimer1

Super bump! and now i want a diet coke ;)

Digger is moving more today - and ive noticed im getting kicks and movement all over tummy; incl high up. do you think it means he/she is head down?

how can we tell???


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i keep forgetting am 3-4 weeks behind u all x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Super bump! and now i want a diet coke ;)
> 
> Digger is moving more today - and ive noticed im getting kicks and movement all over tummy; incl high up. do you think it means he/she is head down?
> 
> how can we tell???

I get kicks / jabs to the right alot and low down and high up under my ribcage....I have no idea how she is lying. Was going to ask my midwife to tell me at next weeks appt :thumbup:. Apparently she may be starting to move into head down position ready to pop out.....NOT JUST YET BUBBA!!!!:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i just cant figure it out. I was about to type that baby was higher as movement is high up BUT just before typing i got a jab/kick low down!!!

totally confused.

Ive got my 28wk appt on friday at 27wk+2 due to christmas.... will ask then! x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

izzy was head down from 24 weeks x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

dont forget jabs down below could be hands x


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. I'm off within the hour._ Soooo_ exciting. :happydance: Chat tonight. :D


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> L&L - that just made me :cry: its great :) so happy for them :) xxx the baby is adorable.... :dance:
> 
> darn hormones - cant stop crying!!!!!!!
> 
> *PS. MISSY! I see you lurking there.... do some WORK!! 1000 words by the end of the day missus!!! *

FT I heart you. I'm trying... I've done 327 words now (yaaaaaaay)


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - thats true, maybe the lighter movements are hands and the jabs are feet. Im going to see if there is any difference in strength of movement high and low! Im Detective Firsttimer today ladies :rofl:

Newfie - cant wait for your update. cant believe how many :blue: guessesd youve had from all of us. Interested to see if we are right! My guess was based on not alot tho. LOL.

Missy - :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

I didn't mean to make you cry FT, im so glad he was ok though and is doing well now. So scary.

awseome news about the left overs mitch!

Danielle lovely bump!!! never mind about the nakedness


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good morning ladies.

Been busy at work and DH steals the computer at home so I haven't had much chance to come on here and catch up, I hope everyone is doing well.

FT - i'm feeling the same movements too... they can be anywhere. For the longest time I knew exactly where his head was and I always got kicks on the opposite side where his feet were. Now I feel the kicks/jabs everywhere, some are big enough that they almost feel uncomfortable, so distracting lol. Can't wait until we can tell what certain things are, my mom said she would notice a knee or elbow being moved across her belly. 

Oh and I'm an eggplant today!


----------



## lozza1uk

I thought they still had room to somersault at the moment. I can definitely feel mine roll round now, bump goes solid which i think is when its bum is facing outwards!

Mitch - enjoy the buffet guilt free - third tri means allowable extra calories!!

L&L - amazing that at 31 weeks and not even born in hospital that baby's doing so well!

Newfie - i'm sticking with girl, just to be different!


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - YAY Nfor being an eggplant! not sure how i feel about seeing an elbow and 
foot protrude from my tummy.... sounds like something from 'Alien' :rofl:

stop mentioning buffet you lot. thats my fav type of food - a bit of everything!!! MMMmmmm


----------



## mitchnorm

I had to have my 25 week appt early due to work travel so have pushed 28 week back to normal time...however midwife seemed pretty relaxed about when I came in. Going in 28+1 (21st Dec) :happydance:. Is there more bloods at this one??


----------



## firsttimer1

I read this thing whcih said 'at 27 weeks your LO is runnign out of room'...... so not sure how much space they still have?

maybe thats why im feeling Digger more today? I usually have a few jabs at 3pm and then quite alot at night.... but not throughout day in general?? :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry to bring up food - but do any of you have any recipes / ideas for minced meat which is NOT the bog standard pasta dishes or fajhitas? :shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

lasanga?


----------



## firsttimer1

im one of the only people in the world (i think) who is not a big pasta fan. I amke lasagna all the time as DH loves it.... but i just get sick of pasta. 

im thinking maybe some kind of meat and potato cakes or something??? oh ive no idea really. prob best to ignore me haha

thanks tho hun :hugs:

is izzy still sleeping?


----------



## MissyBlaze

mitchnorm said:


> I had to have my 25 week appt early due to work travel so have pushed 28 week back to normal time...however midwife seemed pretty relaxed about when I came in. Going in 28+1 (21st Dec) :happydance:. Is there more bloods at this one??

yes, there should be bloods at 28 weeks, they will check your iron level and maybe recheck your blood group. Fun fun fun


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- You're having a boy. I'm certain. 

Danielle- Pamper yourself, love! :flower:

Judgmental posts? So sad. Luckily we have a bouncer around here. (It's just like my dream from last week!!)

Loo- I agree that breaded fish is really nothing more than a tartar sauce delivery mechanism. MmmmMMMmmmm.

I'm currently STARVING, but I'm trying to be good this morning because I have a work luncheon to attend today which will have a big buffet including dessert. :happydance::happydance: So I guess I'll just eat my yogurt and daydream about toast with peanut butter. However, once lunchtime comes, all bets are off! 

Regarding kicks.... I'm the opposite. I was mostly getting high kicks, and now they've turned into low kicks. And by "low", I mean down in my lady bits low. :blush: I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks, and I'll be interested to see where they are positioned. (At every scan so far, A has been head down and B has been breech). It's so hard to tell what the wiggle worms are doing!!!

Hope everyone is doing well this morning!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Forgot to say.... this morning when I got out of my shower, I noticed that my belly looks like a highway map of blue veins!!!!! They are EVERYWHERE!!! They circle around my belly button and run all over my bump. Apparently this is completely normal and temporary. (WHEW!) The veins are delivering good stuff to the womb and are visible because blood flow has increased so much. It's very freaky to look at. 

In other words.... Christmas shag will take place with the lights off and a t-shirt on!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - ahhhhh how do you know what newfie is having, im intrigued?!! is it based on bump / scan pic / ? My guess was pure gut feeling LOL. 

mitch - yer we have to give blood :( My mw said getting blood out of me is like getting water out of a stone - hence i leave all bruised and sore :( NOT looking forward to it.

does low iron suggest something in particular then??

im expecting poor blood results seen as i stopped taking my vits :(

WT - I have the funky blue vein map on my tummy too LOL.. ewwww.... heehee


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> WT - ahhhhh how do you know what newfie is having, im intrigued?!! is it based on bump / scan pic / ? My guess was pure gut feeling LOL.
> 
> mitch - yer we have to give blood :( My mw said getting blood out of me is like getting water out of a stone - hence i leave all bruised and sore :( NOT looking forward to it.
> 
> does low iron suggest something in particular then??
> 
> im expecting poor blood results seen as i stopped taking my vits :(

Low iron = anaemia which makes you feel yuk. If it's low (around about 10 or below) they'd give you iron tablets or drinks and you'd take them for the rest of your pregnancy. They check them again closer to baba being born so that they can see if they've come up. It's better to go into labour with higher iron levels as it means if you lose a bit of blood after labour you won't feel so grim afterwards :)

ETA: I stopped taking my vits too - oops. My bloods were fine :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope izzzys awake she only had an hr 2 day just sitting in her chair with a butty some cheese apple sasuage roll n coch buttons shes a happy bunny waching mr tumble (who i would love 2 shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## wondertwins

FT- Do everything you can to avoid anemia by getting plenty of iron in your diet because there is nothing worse than iron tablets!!!! I had to take them after I gave birth to DS, and they made me constipated. :sick:

Newfie is having a boy because my women's intuition says she's having a boy. :shrug: I don't buy into any of the nub/bump/symptom theories. However, I'm perfectly willing to stake my claim based on my gut. :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

> ETA: I stopped taking my vits too - oops. My bloods were fine :)

But does your diet consist of chocolate cake, wotsits and monster munch? ;) LOL... im sur eit will be fine really xxx thanks for info ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> ETA: I stopped taking my vits too - oops. My bloods were fine :)
> 
> But does your diet consist of chocolate cake, wotsits and monster munch? ;) LOL... im sur eit will be fine really xxx thanks for info ;)Click to expand...

more like popcorn, cheese and monster munch...mmmmmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

Danielle - i cant wait to have a baby so i have an excuse to watch kids stuff :) do u think its wrong though to start a newborn off with powerpuff girls and thundercats :rofl:

WT- right, im going to research high iron foods and stuff my face withn them tomo :) too little too late me thinks but oh well :dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mince... chilli, enchiladas, tacos, burgers?

I was really hoping to walk to the bakers for a mince pie but someone's just put teleconferences in my diary for the next 2 hours so i'm confined to the house, bummer.

WT - enjoy your BUFFET!


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> do u think its wrong though to start a newborn off with powerpuff girls and thundercats :rofl:

Definitely not wrong!!! Star Wars is okay too. :thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh you girls are making me so hungry right now! Now I want pasta and it's only 9am lol. 

Oh and i love kids movies... not a huge fan of baby shows on tv (like the wiggles) but I love cartoon movies like Shrek, Tangled, etc... DH and I watch these types of movies together haha.


----------



## crowned

Joanna, DH and I totally do the same thing!!

FT, assuming that 'minced meat' is ground beef (which I'm guessing it is, based on the responses you've gotten), how about taco salad, meat loaf or Shepherd's pie?

I'm going to attempt making cinnamon rolls today, I think, which is scary as I am afraid of yeast recipes! Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks crowned and lozza for the ideas, going to look up some recipes now :)


----------



## wondertwins

EEEK! One of the ladies from the twin board just unexpectedly gave birth to her twinnies at 33 weeks. They're all doing great. I can't wait to hear the whole story, but just the thought of having spontaneous labor at 33 weeks makes me a little dizzy!!! That's only 8 weeks away!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

crowned said:


> I'm going to attempt making cinnamon rolls today, I think, which is scary as I am afraid of yeast recipes! Cross your fingers for me!

no way!!! I just opened a recipe to make them too. Yum yum yum


----------



## firsttimer1

im going to have to google cinnamon roll now......

EDIT: a-ha! they are the same as cinnamon swirls...... YUM!!!!! i just had a piece of chocolate cake though. Even tho i know i will be having some banana cake tonight :dohh: dont suppose cake is full of iron :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> im going to have to google cinnamon roll now......
> 
> EDIT: a-ha! they are the same as cinnamon swirls...... YUM!!!!! i just had a piece of chocolate cake though. Even tho i know i will be having some banana cake tonight :dohh: dont suppose cake is full of iron :rofl:

It is if you eat it with a fork..


----------



## firsttimer1

MissyBlaze said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> im going to have to google cinnamon roll now......
> 
> EDIT: a-ha! they are the same as cinnamon swirls...... YUM!!!!! i just had a piece of chocolate cake though. Even tho i know i will be having some banana cake tonight :dohh: dont suppose cake is full of iron :rofl:
> 
> It is if you eat it with a fork..Click to expand...

BOOM BOOM! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> im going to have to google cinnamon roll now......
> 
> EDIT: a-ha! they are the same as cinnamon swirls...... YUM!!!!! i just had a piece of chocolate cake though. Even tho i know i will be having some banana cake tonight :dohh: dont suppose cake is full of iron :rofl:

Don't be so sure...

Dark chocolate comprises cocoa mass, cocoa butter and sugar explains Tony, 50g dark chocolate provides 1.75mg iron which is 5-10% of the average daily requirement.

Consuming vitamin C containing foods at the same time enhances absorption of iron from dark chocolate  however orange flavoured chocolate doesnt count!


----------



## littleANDlost

I've found that my LO pushes out more than kicks now, i can feel her whole rolls now from the outside and can follow her bum around as it moves (it might be her head to be fair)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well lil update on oh he is coming for his tea tonight and to put izzy to bed he keeps saying i will eat mine with izzy. but hes also asked can he used the net and do the weights after shes in bed. i dont no what to make of it dont no weather to think he wants to be here of hes just doing it cos he needs 2 if ya get me:(

hoping the more he does it wewill end up back together


----------



## firsttimer1

so you *do* 100% want to get back together with him danielle? x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

1 million percent i love him 2 bit but he says he dosent want to be with me and he hates me witch i no he dosent i can tell. dont no how to act tonight :( think i might throw some nice pjs on and a bit of slap tho haha


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> so you *do* 100% want to get back together with him danielle? x

Like FT said - is that what you really want? If so, you need to sit him down for a serious one to one chat and find out where you both stand. He may be confused too...at least you will both know how the other feels and what the next course of action is....get it all out in the open but without arguing :hugs:

Bubba is now kicking me....she has been very quiet today....just got home and pulled out the doppler....I wasnt worried, just fancied hearing her. Cant remember the last time I used it :wacko:. Anyway dont think she was too impressed...out comes a jab at the doppler and the HB went really really loud :haha:....poor baby was probably trying to have a kip after a busy day yesterday.

Yeah low iron means anemia.....means your haemaglobin is low....the more Hb you have, the more oxygen you can carry around the body (needed badly with extra blood flow required for baby)....if low means you may feel faint more often (and tired) x


----------



## firsttimer1

look good BUT act verrrrry cool. Not in a 'playing games' way; just in a natural easy breezy way. Im sure he does not HATE you - and the fact he said that at all - prob suggests the opposite!!! :hugs: good luck and update us :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> 1 million percent i love him 2 bit but he says he dosent want to be with me and he hates me witch i no he dosent i can tell. dont no how to act tonight :( think i might throw some nice pjs on and a bit of slap tho haha

you need to ask him exactly how he feels...there is no point guessing. You may know the truth but it is best to definitively know for sure than keep wondering and guessing. I think you will be pleasantly surprised....he might just be going through a pre-baby panic like alot of men :winkwink:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thing is i think we have done enough talking via text phone calls and soon as i sit down to talk i end up in tears cos of the hormones sooo think ill just do my own thing let him get on with izzy nice tea and see how the mood feels. 

i do really want this we were planning on getting married next year :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

mitchnorm said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> 1 million percent i love him 2 bit but he says he dosent want to be with me and he hates me witch i no he dosent i can tell. dont no how to act tonight :( think i might throw some nice pjs on and a bit of slap tho haha
> 
> you need to ask him exactly how he feels...there is no point guessing. You may know the truth but it is best to definitively know for sure than keep wondering and guessing. I think you will be pleasantly surprised....he might just be going through a pre-baby panic like alot of men :winkwink:Click to expand...

thats exactly what i think it is. he dosent talk about his feelings finds it very very hard to tell me he loves me only said it once or twice. i think hes had a big wobble come out of jail and be lumped with a house baby me falling pregnant having to find a job ( neva worked in his life) so had a wobble :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

reallllllllllllllllly hop you work it out hun xxxxxxxxxx

GOSH. i am soooooooooooo tired. my 27 week thingy says 'expect tiredness to come back' - HA! i might go have a nap. Got zumba tonight as well. last one pre-christmas... and i miss the january classes due to my maternity classes :dohh:

mitch - i used my doppler yesterday and the baby gave it a good THUMP - saw my whole tummy move LOL.


----------



## loolindley

Just had a fantastic nap. All this sitting around watching telly makes you knackered!

I got a goodie bag from Palmers through the post this morning with about 5 different mini's in, so I've showered (gosh, today has been productive), and greased myself up, and now I'm even going to walk the dogs!

Lozza, thanks for the tip, I called the Stockport midwifes, and they are sending me a form to fill out regarding parental classes. They changed the system last week, so no one is really sure how it works, but we are hoping this is right. The next set of classes run in February, so I hope I get on them. 

Right! Dogs.


----------



## crowned

Yay Missy! Let me know how yours turn out... I'm worried I didn't knead mine long enough before putting it to rise in the oven.... also I had to make some substitutions, so it could turn out not-so-good... keeping my fingers crossed though! I LOVE cinnamon rolls!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Danielle :hugs:...good luck with him tonight and as FT says...play it cool a little and see what happens. A nice relaxed atmosphere could really help him open up


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Sorry, Danielle. Hope everything works out. It does sound like he's had a lot of transition in his life, but I hope he can realize that he's not the only person affected by his actions.

OMG, that 31-week baby! That's crazy!

Hurray for Amy! It's so good that she's resting totally and under watch! Now we just need the weeks to roll on for her and Connie!

Wt, are you having a scheduled c-section? When does your doctor hope you'll make it to? 

AFM, Baby has reached the point where she moves constantly! I feel her all the time. I love it, but it makes me scared of a time when her thumps have more muscle behind them. 

My shoulder is better today... not 100%, but back up to 75% or so. I could sleep and move around last night without being in horrible pain. :dance:


----------



## kymied

Gosh, I think I'm caught up now, I can only do it on my days off. Lets see what I remember....
I cook everything in cast iron. Maybe that's why as a vegetarian I've never had a problem with iron levels? I'm still taking my prenatal vitamins though I hate them. They make my pooping more difficult.
I have an appointment today so I get to see how much I've "officially" gained. But first I'm going out for mexican food with my preggo friend (due Jan 15) It's so much fun to talk to her about what I should expect two months from now. Here in the US they do the 1 hour glucose test and if you fail it you have to go back for a 3 hour test. My friend passed the three hour but her one hour draw was still a little high so they want to treat it like GD even if she doesn't technically have it. Her husband is diabetic so it's not a big deal for her.

My husband told his mother that we were going to make a list of names but not decide until the baby is born. He hoped this would buy us time. He doesn't want to tell her that I refused to talk about it with his family again because of their last not so pleasant response.



Mrs Cupcake said:


> has anyone booked NCT classes? I have just had an email moving my location and it is now 15 miles away and a 30 min drive in not a great location. Previously it was still quite a drive but in a lovely town where my grandparents live. im a bit annoyed....
> 
> how close are your classes to where you live? the main reason for me going is to meet local people but im not sure this is going to meet my objective...

I booked "childbirth classes" and a breastfeeding class. I think that's like the same thing. The breast feeding class is January 4th and the childbirth classes January 22 and 29. They're at the hospital where I plan to give birth, it's about 10-15 minutes away. I'm hoping to meet other mothers too though I'm thinking I might not hit it off well with a lot of mothers because I'm older and don't like the idea of all the modern conveniences (are they really necessary?).



loolindley said:


> It's battered :blush: I DON'T CARE!!!! NoM NoM NoM! It's all about the tarter sauce though really. It's my newest craving. I was eating it out of the bottle the other day :blush:

Early on I had a craving for tarter sauce and made fish just as an excuse to eat it. I don't eat meat an seafood is only occasional but I have noticed I've been wanting it more often. I had bought a bog box of battered fillets and a bag of frozen fries (chips) so I could cook up a little just for me whenever I needed it but they ended up getting thrown out when our power was out for a week.

No linea negra here yet. I've heard it shows up more when you have darker skin. I think I'm sorta pale so I don't know if I'll get it. Though my nipples/areola have darkened up a ton. I mentioned it to my husband like a month or so and he said "YEAH they have." It's supposed to be a bulls eye for the newborn's eyesight I guess.



firsttimer1 said:


> Meal update - meal was actually lovely (i had a risotto to start, beef to follow and creme brulee to finish - YUM) ..... until it came to paying. My SIL and her OH had the cheaper menu (nothing wrong with that) and they just had a main which was £16.95 each. so at the end she gave my DH (who was paying for us and his mum/dad for their bday) £40. She then asked for change of £6....Hang on. what about the coke each that you had? what about putting in for tip? Nope. her dad gave her the change cos she was moaning. WAS I THE ONLLLLLY ONE who noticed she didnt pay for drinks OR for a bit of the tips????? Its not my place to say so i was seething!!!!!

We've had that problem with a lot of friends, with some people we've had to ask the waitress to split the check. Sometimes my friends will just split the check equally. This often frustrates me as I always get water and usually my meal is a lot less expensive because it's vegetarian.



loolindley said:


> I can't believe how much there is going on in my life before the baby comes. OH moves in 3 weeks, I move in 7, we need to get the new house keys (hopefully in mid-late Jan), rip out everything, complete re-wire, new kitchen, plastering, decorating. Then removals will be bringing our furniture down, and hopefully the baby will stay put until at least it's due date. On top of that I haven't bought anything for the baby, and apparently there is something going on in a week or two that I should be aware of?

Sorry Loo but I'm actually glad there is someone else who's biggest concern for setting up for the baby isn't the color of the paint. Are you hiring people to do the work? My husband is doing everything himself (or with his father's help). His next plan is to replace the three windows in our livingroom. After that and finishing painting the trim we can actually start with the upstairs where the carpet needs to be torn out and replaced. And the HOLES in the walls patched. Then maybe painting. Or reinstalling the trim around the doors....

When does third trimester start?


----------



## mitchnorm

Kymied - it starts at 27 weeks....so thats only 4 days away for you :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Kymied - 3rd tri starts at 27 weeks, so not long for you!

We are definitely getting people in. The only things we are doing ourselves is stripping the wallpaper throughout the house, ripping the kitchen out, and taking the carpets up. I'm going to hire a big skip for a week to do it all. After that it will be a careful (but quick) ballet of tradesmen. The electrician comes in first to do the rewire/fit the alarm. The plasterer can work around him. The plumber needs to plumb water into the kitchen, so the kitchen fitter can get in before the granite man can measure up for the worktops. When the plaster is dry it has to be prepped for painting and decorating (which we will only get done if there is time before the baby). Last of all, a carpenter is coming in to fit an oak floor throughout the groundfloor and carpet fitters to fit carpets up the stairs and in the bedrooms. PHEW!!!!! :xmas13: YEA, LIKE IT WILL EVER WORK THAT SMOOTHLY?????? :xmas13:

2 potential spanners in the works could be a damp and timber survey that is being carried out today.....I need that to come back completely clear, and of course, I need the lo to stay put until AT LEAST my due date!!!! :xmas13:

I had a dream about a week ago, and I had to wake my oh up telling him we couldn't have new carpets laid because I didn't want my waters to break over them. He told me I would have to go and sleep in the garage!!!!! :haha: Anyone else worried about things like that, or am I being neurotic?


----------



## kymied

WooHoo! :happydance:


----------



## kymied

loolindley said:


> I had a dream about a week ago, and I had to wake my oh up telling him we couldn't have new carpets laid because I didn't want my waters to break over them. He told me I would have to go and sleep in the garage!!!!! :haha: Anyone else worried about things like that, or am I being neurotic?

Ha! That really made me laugh. I only had a dream that I had the baby at home. On the stairway. It was supposed to be a boy but it was girl. My husband also had a baby, his was supposed to be a girl and it was. They ran around the house naked immediately after birth.

ETA: I've heard amniotic fluid is clear and smells like bleach so it might not be hard to clean up and I'm pretty sure IF your water breaks suddenly at home it will mostly get on your clothes not as much on the carpet.


----------



## MissyBlaze

crowned said:


> Yay Missy! Let me know how yours turn out... I'm worried I didn't knead mine long enough before putting it to rise in the oven.... also I had to make some substitutions, so it could turn out not-so-good... keeping my fingers crossed though! I LOVE cinnamon rolls!!

I know mine are going to be terrible. My pregnancy brain kicked in. I thought i'd do a half recipe to try it out but it was REALLY sloppy. Then realised I'd added too much liquid as I'd done everything except that half measures! ALso have had to make some subs! As long as there's sugar, cinnamon and icing i'm sure i'll cope though haha! 
x


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Wt, are you having a scheduled c-section? When does your doctor hope you'll make it to?

I have simply been told to "expect" that a C will probably be necessary and that they will come between 36-37 weeks. However, nothing will be decided or scheduled until much closer to time. If they are both head down, a vaginal delivery is possible. However, my greatest fear is delivering the first one vaginally and then being required to convert to a C for the second twin. (It happens.) I think I can cope with the recuperation of one or the other, but please oh please don't make me do both! :wacko:

Kymied- I'd forgotten about using a cast iron skillet. That does wonders for increasing iron levels! Oh, and Mexican food sounds so yummy. 

C'Mouse- Glad your shoulder pain is starting to ease. Hopefully a few nights with your pillow and it will be all better. :thumbup:

Crowned- The good thing about cinnamon rolls is that you can simply add more icing when they come out of the oven and it will disguise almost any flaws! :haha::haha:

Loo- Don't work so hard! :rofl:

Danielle- It sounds like the other laddies are giving you lots of good advice. I only add that you're a good mummy to his babies, and you deserve the very best!!!! So don't let him dictate the terms of his coming back (if that's where this is headed). You had some serious concerns about his behavior before he left, and your concerns were completely valid. It is not fair for him to make this all about himself. Like C'Mouse said, hopefully he can see that he's not the only one affected by his actions! I wish you all the best, and we're here for you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> I had a dream about a week ago, and I had to wake my oh up telling him we couldn't have new carpets laid because I didn't want my waters to break over them. He told me I would have to go and sleep in the garage!!!!! :haha: Anyone else worried about things like that, or am I being neurotic?

:haha: This actually crossed my mind, we had new carpets about 4 weeks ago and i'm still precious about them. I'd rather be in the kitchen, or preferably out and about as i'd take the embarassment over having to clean up after myself!


----------



## kymied

Oh: Has anyone else found that their dogs get really excited about noise making baby toys? My Australian Sheppard start jumping around when ever we squeeze the horns of the "octotunes" I figured maybe she didn't like the high pitch but today I pushed the button on another toy and she started jumping and whining.


----------



## loolindley

Glad it's not just me. I've heard that some 'waters' are gooey, and I'm not sure I could deal with that my my new carpets. My oh thinks I am crazy and thats what carpet cleaner is for, but I don't want to have to clean my new carpets :brat: But them my Mum said that with both my brother and I, her waters never broke like a 'gush'. :shrug: I still think I could end up waiting to lay carpets until after they break.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well i stopped him seeing izzy because he was out eveynight in his mates and turning up late in the moring so i put a stop to visitis for 3 day first time today since sunday! and this is on the understanding he now dose not go out till sunday his mates r all idiots the reson he went to jail i sais 1-2 times a week is acceptable not eveynight he a dad ans needs to act like 1 in evey way not just by playing with her and while his son is in my belly he has to be on the end of the phone for me! so he nos that its on MY terms. just had the quickest of showes threw some slap on while tea is in the oven sasuage mash gravy n peas ha. he has been here 5 mins had 2 shoot bk 2 work to drop keys of so hes took izzy she was sooo happy 2 see him :D dont think he even looked at me tho but the atmosphear dosent seam 2 bad!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my waters didnt go gush i had a little trickle and i was shouting at the midwife ibe wet my self! haha they didnt go till 50 mins before izzy was born x


----------



## kymied

WT - I've heard that sometimes if the first twin is delivered vaginally and the second is breach they can physically turn the second twin. The diagram for this looked a little disturbing though. I think they would numb you up pretty good before that though.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

if i was having twins personally i would have a c sec no way could i push another baby out after just doing it once that ring of fire again owwwiieee ha


----------



## kymied

You wouldn't have to clean the carpets! You would be off the the hospital and someone would have to clean them before you get home!


----------



## wondertwins

Kymied- I hope to be as numb and numb can be. I had DS without an epidural, and it wasn't pretty. It might have been fine except that my labor was induced and went unnaturally fast (due to an _EVIL _nurse who didn't believe me when I told her something was not right). Thus, I missed out on drugs completely and had significant tearing _and _an episiotomy because my body wasn't ready. It took months to recuperate. Thus..... numb is top of my list of demands. :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

WT - ouch, sounds like your birth with DS was bad/painful... makes me nervous to think about labour. Though I really haven't beeing worried about labour yet, I think it's not something you can control and you really just have to go with the flow of things. I plan to have no plans lol.. take the doctors advice, if a C section is needed than that is what i'll do. Also, as for pain medication, I will see how I am handling things and take it from there... though my pain threshold is not strong, so an epidural will probably be necessary lol. 

Anyone have a specific birth plan they want to try and stick to?


----------



## kymied

I plan on doing things as naturally as possible. I don't know what I would do if I had to be induced. This being my first kid I don't know what I'm getting into and I'm a little afraid as both my brother and I were very quick to arrive. Has anyone heard of perineal massage and know if it works? It sounds great in theory, if a little awkward.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Evening ladies
Just been catching up on the days events

Wanted to share my 25 week baby pink bump - im 2 stone up so far which im horrified at but cant seem to keep things from going in my mouth lol

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v705/hunny4urtummy/baby%20cross/IMG_3241.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lauraclili

Just thought I'd show you my bump pick from today. Sorry about my messy house! 

Oh, and FT, I've included some christmas tree porn for you! 

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 14-12-2011 at 16.40.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9









Photo on 14-12-2011 at 16.46.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lozza1uk

kymied said:


> You wouldn't have to clean the carpets! You would be off the the hospital and someone would have to clean them before you get home!

Who??? Wishful thinking, DH would be with me the whole time and parents live 3-4 hours away. I'd either have to clean then before I left, or face the mess when i got home. I'll keep hoping they go in Sainsburys so someone else can deal with it!:haha:

Vita - great bump, and :haha: about not being able to stop eating!

And as for labour/birth plans - not even allowing that to cross my mind until first antenatal class at least! Definitely taking the head in sand approach


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Great bump pics girls. I must be wearing a top today which is really showing the bump because a bunch of my co-workers have commented on how big I look... I've had 'are you sure it's just one?' or 'looks like a beach ball in there' haha... all in a nice way so no offense taken for me. I must have grown like a weed over the last week! I feel like I waddle now haha. I'll post a bump picture soon too.


----------



## loolindley

Great bumps laddies!!!!

Kymied, the only thing I will want in my (very) rough birth plan is that I would like a water birth. However, this is open to change if I want it to be. I know if you have a water birth than the only pain relief you can have is gas and air, but if things feel that bad i will have to get out of the pool and have a jab. Thats always if the pool is available....


----------



## firsttimer1

Vitfa and laura - 'with your bump shots you are really spoiling us' :dance: _*GREAT BUMPS LADDIES!*_

lAURA - YOUR TREE IS LUSH!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow Laura - is it the angle or is that tree huge?!!:xmas16::xmas1:
And cool bump!:thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, I was hoping mine would go in the supermarket too. In fact, there is a massive Sainsbury's across the road from Stepping Hill Hospital, so I might just loiter round there every day until they break, then I can waddle over to the maternity unit!!! :xmas13:


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> Lozza, I was hoping mine would go in the supermarket too. In fact, there is a massive Sainsbury's across the road from Stepping Hill Hospital, so I might just loiter round there every day until they break, then I can waddle over to the maternity unit!!! :xmas13:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## kymied

I don't believe the hospital I'm going to does water birth but they do have tubs available for laboring.


----------



## mitchnorm

Fab tree Laura

And great bumps Laura and Vita:happydance:

I am off my back to back conference calls and now back to the floor to wrap presents wooooo hoooooo

With regards a birth plan....not thought yet apart from get it out of me in the healthiest possible way for me and her :haha: Maybe I have to be more speciifc....but my midwife basically said - yes do a birth plan and have some ideas but be prepared for it to totally go out of the window as she will decide how she is coming out and no one else :dohh: Little madam already!!!:haha:

There is a posting on 3rd Tri from a girl who has posted her birth plan and asked for thoughts about - it is really detailed but I think she has some issues around FOB (they have split) and her desire to not have any old tom, dick or harry being allowed to visit


----------



## MissyBlaze

I reckon the best birth plans are ones which are kind of flexible... Like "I'd love to be at home with my partner in a pool which i've hired but if i go into labour and it hurts like hell i'm going to delivery suite for an epidural!"

Mostly the midwives will look at, do you want pain relief, if so, what? (although that you can change your mind on), would you like to use a pool if there is one? how do you want to feed, do you want the injection for the placenta or a physiological 3rd stage and would you like the baby to have vitamin k... apart from that you can kind of go with the flow...


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - yer i read that ladys birth plan. I didnt have advice to offer tho! But yeh - i can understand why she is being so detailed. If i was no longer with DH then im not sure i would want his new lady meeting my newborn baby either! 

I just commented on a thread in second tri about catholic baptism.... i told people not to say 'your not devout if you dont go to church' so waiting to see if i get backlash... hope not! But u can never tell on here :rofl: (im catholic btw lol)

i had a bath earlier and feel a bit more awake now, but defo feeling tired overall - a bit like first tri. is anyone else? had these pains in my upper tummy earlier too and then the tummy went hard.... dont think it was a BH though as surely pain wouldnt be defined to one high up area??


----------



## citymouse

I guess I'm going to work out my birth plan when we start meeting with the doula. Just now I'm starting to look into booking a hypnobirthing class... my goal is to get to 5-6 cm without drugs and then get an epidural. 

My friend who just gave birth got her epidural as soon as she checked in and it slowed her progression down soooo much. She was in labor for 20 hours and was on the verge of having to have a c-section (her water had broken at the start of her labor). Plus, by the time she actually gave birth, her epidural was losing its potency. 

Not having an epidural is pretty much not something I'm interested in (we don't have G&A here so it's narcotics or nothing)... though I want to take classes in case something happens where I can't have one or it doesn't take. I can't imagine anything worse than thinking you're going to have pain relief, not preparing any other options, and then being unexpectedly stuck with nothing! :shock: 

My sister had pretty fast labors with her first two (9 hours and 7, I think?) and I'm hoping I can follow in her footsteps!


----------



## littleANDlost

bump update!!!
I have uploaded the 18 week one again to compare lol. I can;t believe how excited i was that I'd 'popped' at 18 weeks lol. i was bloody tiny.

I also added a bump/tree porn pic for FT.

:( i still don't look preggers from the front though and definitely not from the back. I;m gonna start walking like a crab everywhere so people can see that I am lol. 

Now going off to take pictures of baby clothes to join in from last night haha!!
 



Attached Files:







18 Weeks (2).jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0529.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0536.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0527.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lauraclili

Birth plans = very scary talk! I've not really thought about mine other than to think that I'll try it naturally at home and if I can't do it then I'll be straight to hospital! 

The tree is only about 7ft (which is quite big I suppose) but it's up on a chest so the cat's don't disappear in it! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - the bump is amazing! 

and you lot are spoiling me with tree pics... love it! x


----------



## loolindley

L&L where is your tattoo on the 3rd picture? I am SO confused!

Damp and timber survey came back with only 3 patches of rising damp, so only £1500 worth of work. HUZZAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

OMG, 99 days to go!! :xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:


----------



## firsttimer1

LOO - YEEEEEEEEEEEER 99 DAYS! thats a HUGE milestone in my book! CONGRATS!!!! XXXX


----------



## loolindley

I REALLY fancy a baileys. Which is odd, because I know from experience that it's rank :shrug:

OH is stuck 40 minutes away in a broken down delivery van. I am split between feeling really sorry for him, and concerned that it gets sorted quickly because I want my tea at 7.30. I'm not sure I can wait any longer!


----------



## littleANDlost

Thanks FT!! i seem to have gotten quite a bit bigger this week i think.

Just got off the phone with the physio about my back, i have an appointment to see her on 30th December at 8am (bit early but wont complain) Hopefully they can do something to help as i have actually burnt my back from using the hot water bottle on it so bloody much.

anyway
here are my clothes pics - this is all we have that's new but already have bags of hand me downs from family that are all lovely and gorgeous so don;t think i will need any more clothes. Maybe some basic onsies and body suits as the ones i have are 0-3 months so may get some newborn in case baby is to small for these. Still confused on the whole size front. most of our stuff is 0-3 months but a few bits are new born
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0537.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0538.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0539.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0540.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0542.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## littleANDlost

This last picture are of things i brought while still TTC and didn't tell OH so when we found out i was pregnant i ran and got the bag and gave them to him hehe
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0543.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## littleANDlost

oh and Loo its the other side of my bump! the tat is on the right hand side that is from the left hand side but instead of the picture being taken in the mirror im holding the camera up!! Sorry!

and yay on 99 days!! WOOO double figures!!


----------



## firsttimer1

l&l - Ive hardly got ANY clothes - just a couple of all in ones..... this has made me want to go..... SHOPPPPPPIIIIING :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

Shopping for babies clothes is so very fun!!!!! everything is so cute! lol 

I may have clothes but still need everything else lol, we have a car seat, a Moses basket and a bouncer and about 200 nappies and 6 packs of wipes lol. Still loads to go!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

ggrrr double post :(


----------



## lauraclili

I don;t know if I've posted this before but... here are the clothes I have so far!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4622.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KRobbo

Hi ladies

I've just found this forum and would love to join. I'm due March 11th 2012 and am Team Yellow.

Katie


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya KRobbo - welcome!!! Its a fast moving thread....usually lots of bump, food and christmas talk.....good luck in keeping up....lots of us always falling behind...but keep in touch. How you feeling? All good? Is it your first? :happydance:

I said I was going to do a bump shot today and havent got round to it :nope: will try and get one later or otherwise have to be Friday.

Have wrapped all the pressie...but forgot 2 :cry:...need to get a couple of other stocking fillers and one main for hubby.

Off to Newcastle tomorrow - flying up and back same day....morning flight is 7.20am from Heathrow which mean alarm going off about 5am....not happy :cry:

edit - great clothes photos - I really need to get out shopping and buy some more...but unsure of sizes etc and buying too much...gonna wait til January sales


----------



## LaRockera

Really cute clothes, you guys! We don't have much yet. We got our LO a couple of dresses the other day, and I just purchased an IloveDaddy babygrow from Next- plus a pregnacare one that I got sent as a gift! Oh and we've bought our pram too (it's a Graco). We've also ordered our nursery, they're bringing it on the 9th of January as planned. We're now looking at nursery decorations and sheets and the like.

Katie- welcome. You're two days ahead of me. :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Great clothes bundles ladies!!! will need to show my OH as he thinks I've bought too much but I don't think so looking at what everyone else has :thumbup:

I'm going to wait for the sales now to buy any more :winkwink:

Welcome Krobbo....and good for you for staying team yellow :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Hi Katie :hi:

L&L - thank you for the explanation. I seriously couldn't figure it out!

You girls have SO many clothes. I have 6 babygros. Thats it. :xmas13:

Oh STILL not home. I feel bad, but I am having my sausages and baked potato at 7.30 no matter what!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

You lot are making me feel so much better about how much stuff I've bought! I was thinking I had nothing. I've got no toys or furniture our anything though...


----------



## firsttimer1

KRobbo said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've just found this forum and would love to join. I'm due March 11th 2012 and am Team Yellow.
> 
> Katie

added you to the first page list - and to our title tally! Go TEAM :yellow:

:rofl:

right im off to Zumba at 7:45 so all masterchef talk is BANNED until i return and have watched it!

all other talk welcome of course :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey KRobbo! :)

well MY oh just came home and surprised me with a cotbed!!! It;s one a lady he works with has given us, i knew she said we could have it but didn't know he was bringing it home tonight!! very very excited. she has given it to us with the mattress but i wanna get a new one as i feel a bit weird as her two kids have slept on that one. but still saved us some pennies :).

Anyway ladies i shall catch up with you alls tomorrow xx


----------



## wondertwins

Wow. You laddies have covered a lot of ground during my lunch!!

L&L/Vita/Laura - Gorgeous bumps! Laura- your tree is so stinking fat! I love it!!!

Loo- Congrats on 99 Days!!! :happydance::happydance:

I love all the clothes pics! So cute. :kiss:

Regarding birth plans- Going with the flow is a good plan!! I think going natural would be lovely with a singleton if you feel up to it, but it's fine if you don't. Please don't be _too_ afraid of being induced. My story was _not _normal! 

My birth plan was to have drugs. :haha: I lived in a hippy-ish part of California at the time where all the mommies fought for natural births so the doctor thought I was hilarious. Anyway...my waters broke (barely - I wasn't even aware of it and thought it was just normal pregnancy swampiness), but my labor wasn't really progressing. After 8 hours of no progress (and zero pain), they put me on a pitocin drip. It started to do the trick, and although it was somewhat uncomfortable, I was surviving and didn't need any drugs. I went from 0 cm to 2 cm in about 6 hours. So it was very slow going, but I was doing fine. YAY ME! Then there was a shift change at about 1 a.m. The evil night nurse decided it was taking too long, so she bumped the pitocin from a 5 to a 22 in a single swipe. I screamed bloody murder for the next hour and a half. (Literally screamed at the top of my lungs). The nurse would not believe me that something was wrong and kept saying "first time mom tsk tsk tsk." My ex husband is very passive and was not a good advocate for me because he felt bad about imposing on the nurse. After an hour and a half, she agreed to check me to see if I'd made it to 4 cm (which was when they would administer the epi). She discovered that I was 10 cm. I missed the opportunity to have drugs!!! :dohh: Because the dilation had happened so unnaturally and quickly, my lady bits were not prepared for the pushing (which thankfully only lasted about 15 minutes). So the only advice I would give is (1) go with the flow and (2) have someone in the room who will stand up for you whether it's a doula, your OH, your mom or your best friend. Your nurse may have 30 years of experience, but she doesn't know your body as well as you do!

*climbs of soap box*

Now for a more pleasant topic: FOOD. For lunch, I had fried chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans, salad and little pieces of THREE desserts -- peach cobbler, pecan pie and chocolate creme pie. (I live in the South were comfort foods are a part of life!) Nomnomnomnom! :happydance::happydance: Now I feel like I'm in a food coma and simply can't do any more work for the rest of the day. :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well oh has gone it was a pritty positve night things felt normal! even to the point he asked me 2 squeese his spot wich his hates so i dont no were i stand now go with the flow i gess:shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well if you ladies would like to here my birth story with izzy ill be quite happy 2 share ?


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies!! :thumbup:

Trying (in vain prob!) to catch up on all the chatter...yet again you bloomin' minxes!!! :haha:

Hope you've all had great days! I have just spent my day off shopping with my mum-in-law!! I know, I know...I _will _go to Heaven!! :angelnot: 

She is visually impaired due to a series of mini-strokes a couple of years ago so it has been quite a funny/ peculiar day!! I'm glad I made the effort as she was so happy to get some help choosing new clothes. My back is killing me as I spent several hours bending down getting her feet into trousers/ skirts etc! It would've looked hilarious to a fly on the wall - preggo lady crouching at knees whilst older lady puts both feet into same trouser leg!!! :haha: Gallows humour, apologies and we did have a giggle!! :haha: Finished off the day with an apple cake and cream with a latte - ahhhhhhhhhh much happier :loopy::munch:

Lovely bump pics laddies :flower: - we are sooooooo getting there my lovelies!! Will try and take one after my bath in a little while!

As for this chat of birth plans...YIKES!!!! :ignore: I am firmly still in the denial phase...tho I reckon I will go with any safe way for both baby and me :thumbup:

Need to have a soak now (ack is killing and am knackered) my gorgeous on-line buddies...so will post more prob tomorrow...

Lots love xxxx :kiss:


----------



## wondertwins

Nicnak282 said:


> I spent several hours bending down getting her feet into trousers/ skirts etc! It would've looked hilarious to a fly on the wall - preggo lady crouching at knees whilst older lady puts both feet into same trouser leg!!! :haha: Gallows humour, apologies and we did have a giggle!! :haha: Finished off the day with an apple cake and cream with a latte - ahhhhhhhhhh much happier :loopy::munch:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: (and yes, you are going to heaven!) :)


----------



## Nicnak282

wondertwins said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> I spent several hours bending down getting her feet into trousers/ skirts etc! It would've looked hilarious to a fly on the wall - preggo lady crouching at knees whilst older lady puts both feet into same trouser leg!!! :haha: Gallows humour, apologies and we did have a giggle!! :haha: Finished off the day with an apple cake and cream with a latte - ahhhhhhhhhh much happier :loopy::munch:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: (and yes, you are going to heaven!) :)Click to expand...

:happydance: Ta WT!!!! Polishing that halo as I type!! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

WT - That sounds shocking...i shall be informing the hubby to stick up for me and make sure they give me whatever i want. I think i will try and go gas and air but i am in the camp of never say never to an epidural...if i need it i will take it. :thumbup:

Right laddies....i am off to have a showeer and wash my hair...one less job for tomorrow morning at 5am (thats hair wash NOT shower :haha: will be having another of those...not that pikey!!!)

Night night catch you tomorrow x


----------



## citymouse

littleANDlost said:


> oh and Loo its the other side of my bump! the tat is on the right hand side that is from the left hand side but instead of the picture being taken in the mirror im holding the camera up!! Sorry!
> 
> and yay on 99 days!! WOOO double figures!!

Oh, sure! We all know you're just a 45-year-old man trolling on a pregnancy site, posing in a fake bump and painstakingly adding tattoos in Photoshop before uploading your pics here! You can't fool us! :haha:

My DH's non-confrontational personality is the main reason we're having a doula. He doesn't even like to ask for things (whereas I feel like the worst that can happen is someone will say no... so big deal!)--demanding things would be completely out of his comfort zone. 

It's not that he wouldn't--I was so pleased that he went down to talk to the hotel manager when I was in so much pain last week--but I really want him to enjoy the birth as much as possible without feeling like he's being pressured to be someone he's not. Hence the doula! Bad cop!


----------



## loolindley

Nicnak, you are VERY good with your MiL. I am impressed! Can I book you to spend some time with mine please to get her naggy arse off my back? I will pay competative rates!!!!


----------



## loolindley

What time was Newfie back? I NEED to know what our last team yellow transfer will be!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Back from Zumba and now eating my second slice of Banana cake whilst watching Masterchef :)

Danielle - ewwww to squeezing his spots lol BUT i for one would love to hear Izzys birth story if your willing to share :hugs:

Newfie said she would be late :( im gasping to know too. we havent had a gender scan in yoooooooonks!

OMG albert Roux (Michels dad) is on masterchef... i get to perve on the whole roux family! GET IN!!!!


----------



## loolindley

So is it just Grandpas in general that you fancy, or do you specialise in French ones ;)


----------



## loolindley

OH has fallen asleep so I can go and have a couple from my secret stash of thorntons chocolates. Mwahahahaha


----------



## lozza1uk

I met Albert Roux once, he cooked for us at an event! Isn't he about 90?


----------



## wondertwins

OH MY!!!! DH has just surprised me by sending me flowers at work. For such a grumpy old man, he sure can be a sweetie sometimes. <3 <3 <3 The card on the inside says "Just because you've been so patient with me and so patient with the boys. I love you." Awwwww. Don't you just want to kiss him!!!



loolindley said:


> OH has fallen asleep so I can go and have a couple from my secret stash of thorntons chocolates. Mwahahahaha

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who hides the good stuff! :haha::haha:


----------



## loolindley

lozza1uk said:


> I met Albert Roux once, he cooked for us at an event! Isn't he about 90?

:xmas13: :xmas13:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lozza and Loo *- i will have you know that albert roux was very lovely in his time ;) Lozza my mum met him too. she went to the waterside inn and she said to the waiter ''i would love a pudding''. a posh stuck up women on the table next to her (whom she did NOT know) said ''you mean dessert; not pudding'' and laughed.
Albert roux overheard whilst talking to some guests and said ''actually this lady is right - it IS pudding.'' *WHAT A HERO * :kiss:

sorry to bore u with that story but i think its fantastic lol. 

WT - flowers!!!! your so lucky!! reward your OH tonight ;)


----------



## loolindley

What a nice man! I wouldn't go so far as to perv over him though ;)

EDIT - what a lovey husband you have!!!!! I haven't had flowers for ages! x


----------



## firsttimer1

clearly, i would. ;)

considering when i was 19 my main fancy was Tony Blair...... i think this is a step up. My parents were delighted when i got with my DH who is 2 years younger than me and lovely looking! :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> WT - flowers!!!! your so lucky!! reward your OH tonight ;)

Just please say the reward doesn't have to be a shag. I am saving that for next week. :thumbup: :xmas10:

P.S. I love it when snobby ladies are put in their place so I love your story!


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> clearly, i would. ;)
> 
> considering when i was 19 my main fancy was Tony Blair...... i think this is a step up. My parents were delighted when i got with my DH who is 2 years younger than me and lovely looking! :rofl:

Bahahahahahahahaha :xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha::xmas13::rofl::haha:


----------



## loolindley

wondertwins said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> WT - flowers!!!! your so lucky!! reward your OH tonight ;)
> 
> Just please say the reward doesn't have to be a shag. I am saving that for next week. :thumbup: :xmas10:
> 
> P.S. I love it when snobby ladies are put in their place so I love your story!Click to expand...

Saving it? Or putting it off until next week :xmas13:


----------



## wondertwins

loolindley said:


> Saving it? Or putting it off until next week :xmas13:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

I think with tony blair it was a power thing. I was a heady teenager ;) :rofl:

im at the part on masterchef where the starter is just being served... im sooooo nervous for them. AND SO BLOODY HUNGRY!!!!! AGAIINNNNNN!


----------



## loolindley

Right laddies, I'm off to bed! Nos da! x


----------



## kymied

Just got back from my appointment. My friend had her appointment with the same midwife right before me. She established babies like Mexican food. My fundus measurement is a little high for two months now so if it continues we'll do another ultrasound to make sure the little guy isn't TOO big. Otherwise everything looks good and she said he seems very happy in there. (It might be the Mexican food.)

My glucose test has been scheduled for the day after Christmas (Boxing day right?).

I just realized one of the names we were considering will not work. We were planning on giving him my maiden name as a second middle name. My maiden name is Dragon. We were considering E*liott. El*liot is the dragon in Pete's Dragon....

My husband discovered my potato chip stash.


----------



## firsttimer1

kYMIED - WHAT WAS YOUR FUNDAL MEASUREMENT?

oops hit capslock

sorry about your crisps being discovered :( that blows :(

EDIT: NIGHT LOO! X


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Ok welll it all started monday i was 39 weeks (i think ) :dohh: moring i had stayed in my dads he was in work i was due to go and see oh at 12 a 3 hour visit in the jail. midwife was due out to do a sweep at 9am i woke up feeling a bit crampy but didnt think anything of it.

Midwife turned up at 10am done the sweep were she told me i was already in labour and was 2-3cms i was made up more because the pains wernt bad :D
but we had a big problem fil was scared to take me on the 40 min drive to the jail incase labour started he was due to take me at 12 and i was alredy in labour so i cudnt tell him had to hide it allll the way there hahah

got 2 the jail were u have to wait an hr in a room to go in were eveyone clicked onto the fact i was in labour i was by myself but no 1 was stopping me see oh this was around 11.30. SO i went through securtiy got serched had 2 stop cos i was mid contration haha all the guards were watching me like a hawk haha.

half way through the visit i went to the loo were i had my show :dohh: out of all the places it was there carried on the visit anyway all the pains were in my back but had started to step up a bit.

got home around 5pm my mum came down but the pains really steped up so she suggested i went on the 1hr drive 2 hers while she got her bags (she had come from work) i live in liverpool she lives in ormskirk soo off we went. she only wanted me to go to try and pass some time got there and i cudnt get out the car :cry: pains were bad lasting 1min.30 evey 5 mins :nope:

traveld all the way home manadged to get till 11pm i couldnt take it anymore so went to hospital were i was told i was only 1-2cm some how gone backwards they give me some codiean i like it was wich made me sleep till 7am.

next min i felt her head drop it made like a bang even my mum herd it then the pains came thick and fast we shot to hospital. her head was stuck on my pubic bone:cry:

they checked me when i got there at 11.22 i was 6cm set me up with gas an air but it was vile :wacko: made me feel sick :cry: so the suggest the birth ball sat on the ball next min gush waters went so i climbed bk on to the bed but there was no way on earth i could lay on my back i was kneeling over the top end. they give me a dose of diamorphine and then checked me i was 10cm:dohh: and drugged up 2 my eye balls so the left me for a bit while i slept. 

my body started pushing not me so the suggested the birthing stool wich was amazing it was around 2pm by now. so i pushed till 3pm her head was just about 2 crown when i herd oh!!!!!! wich is not good by 2 midwifes it was her eyes and nose not the top of her head they said they will give me 30 mins to get her out. she was back to back and her head tilted back great!:coffee: so anyway i pushed my hardest and she was born at 4.22 the midwife said i was the first lady she had met that had given birth to a baby in this positon with no medical help:D 

i had 17 stiches but they neva hurt they said i could go home after 3 hrs but i stayed in:kiss:

sorry for how long it is haha and spellings i am dyslexic x


----------



## wondertwins

kymied said:


> I just realized one of the names we were considering will not work. We were planning on giving him my maiden name as a second middle name. My maiden name is Dragon. We were considering Eliott. Elliot is the dragon in Pete's Dragon....

I think this makes it a moral imperative that you DO give him your maiden name as a middle name!!! Am I lame for loving that movie? :blush: 

I'm convinced my little critters love Mexican food too. (Or that's how I justify eating it so often). And I'm not talking about the healthy stuff... I mean the chips and salsa and chimichangas. MMMMmmmmMmmm. What about you UK and Canadian laddies??? Do you have access to Mexican food?


----------



## firsttimer1

Danielle - thank you so much for sharing hun

1. whats a sweep? :blush:
2. Imagine if you had given birth in jail!!! Oh my gosh
3. I didnt even know you could go backwards in cervix cm! Scary to think you can!
4. were the stitches for a natural tear or did they cut?? did it take long to heal?
5. Never apologise for being dyslexic :hugs:

Hope u dont mind all my questions!!! I know nothing about labour... so far ive avoided all talk of it like i avoid arsen*l fans.... :rofl:

WT: we have access to mexican food here in the UK lol - me and DH have it every so often and love it. Mmmmmmmmmm soooo hungry! even after reading danielles birth story. Now that says something! :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

Danielle- WOW!!! You are amazing to have done all that so naturally!!! :flower:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ask as many questions as u want hun :thumbup:

1. a sweep is were they sterech ur cervix i think haha 
2. well atleast oh wudda been there haha
3. i dont think u can i think that midwife just wanted to get rid she was sooo moody
4. it was a natural tear i couldnt feel the stiches at all she done them all sepratly if u get me all fell out after a week. i was shopping in asda ar 2pm the next day:blush:

i love evey second of my labour :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

to be honest i didnt think i could do it :( if they wudda checked me before the give me the injection i wudda be all natural :D


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle thanks sooo much for sharing :hugs: i love hearing real stories of birth... esp ones where the baby is nearly born in a jail lol!!!

and its so cool that you loved labour.

I have to admit im scared - based on the fact that when i had my natural MC my contractions KILLED. so trying to imagine that again - plus a baby coming out scares me just a tad. thats prob why ive avided finding anything out haha. 

youve made me feel better - thanks hun xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ur welcom hun the pain isent that bad trust me the head was the worse bit but not that bad it was just hot but u push through it lasts about 30 secsonds x
plus i was only 19 at the time u can dooo it


----------



## xdaniellexpx

right ladies of 2 bed night night xxxxxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

WT - what a lovely DH!!
FT - great story, but TONY BLAIR????!!!!!! If I knew you in real life I might disown you!

Danielle and WT - skim read both, not sure I'm ready for that yet!


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie said her appointment was at 2:30 with a 2 hour drive and some shopping mixed in. Neeewwwwfiiiieee..... I'm impatient! Come home soon!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks danielle - night hun :hugs:

Lozza - :rofl: i think everyone wanted to disown me when i went through the Blair stage. I even carried a card with his photo on in my wallet..... prob shouldnt have shared that. :rofl:

COME ON NEWFIE!!!! i wont :sleep: till u update us!!! OK i probably will... but hurry up anyway ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

OK my threat not to sleep didnt work.... im shuffling off to :sleep: with my tail between my legs :)

Hope to wake up and find out if newfie is :pink: or :blue: :dance:

NIGHT ALL XXX


----------



## 2nd time

over the past 3 weeks i have lost 11lb thinking its stress but a bit worried i soud be getting bigger lol


----------



## citymouse

No Newfie yet? 

Wow, Danielle! I don't blame the guards for watching you like a hawk. They were probably ready to put you in an ambulance and send you to a hospital to keep you from giving birth right there, LOL.

FT, laughing at your old man fetish. When I was 15, I thought Christopher Walken in "Batman Returns" was the sexiest thing EVER. 

I had the weirdest craving today. I really wanted steamed broccoli. We do keep broccoli in the house, but it's for the dog. :rofl: So I stood in front of the fridge staring at it for a while, then microwaved it and mixed in some shredded cheese. All the while, the dog was like WTF??? That's MINE! Then as soon as I finished it, I wanted more. 

It would be so great to start a healthy craving phase of the pregnancy instead of it being all about chocolate and gelato!

Baby's wiggling like crazy right now. She's way down low and it makes my pants feel tight. :dohh: Baby, you have a giant uterus, feel free to move about the cabin!


----------



## crowned

Thanks for sharing your story Danielle!!

FT, I think a sweep is sort of when the midwife reaches in and loosens your membranes. She separates them from your cervix to help get the prostaglandins going, which often trigger labour.

I ate 3 cinnamon rolls today, even though I think I didn't knead them enough and the dough is pretty dense. WT is right though - enough icing and all flaws are covered!! Plus I made a yummy cream cheese frosting for it, which tastes incredible...

Had to have battered fish and chips for dinner after all your foodie talk today!

Going to go try to start painting a mural on the nursery wall now... hope it works!


----------



## newfielady

Just home Girls. I'm going to try and catch up but I had to post first. It's team pink for us. :D
 



Attached Files:







It'sAGirl 001.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## citymouse

Yay! :pink: Congratulations! And what a sweet little outfit!


----------



## sandy28

Congrats Newfie and I love the outfit


----------



## crowned

Congratulations, Newfie!! You must be SO excited to have a little girl :D


----------



## citymouse

DH and I were supposed to go to a movie tonight, but he's stuck at work late. Is it evil of me to be glad not to have to go? :blush:


----------



## newfielady

Thanks ladies. I just had to buy something pink when I found out. I also got this one. :)
 



Attached Files:







It'sAGirl 002.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kymied

Congrats Newfie!

FT - She didn't give me the actual measurements. I swear she doesn't like to tell people measurements and prefers terms like "sounds great" "very happy" "slightly big" My guess is she doesn't want people to freak out about what they read on the internet.
I guess I've only gained 7 pounds but I swear it's more than that. The last ultrasound showed he was right on track so maybe I'm just all uterus?


----------



## wondertwins

Awww, Newfie. Congrats!!! :pink: I love the outfits. And this officially proves that my intuition at gender guessing stinks. :haha: 

Time to sleep. Zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congrats on your pink bump Newfie! 

I'm officially 3rd tri today!! Can't actually believe it!! Home stretch now!!


----------



## JadeEmChar

Congrats Newfie on a girl :) 

Nearly 3rd Tri :) Hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations Newfie :) Love the outfit.

Thanks for the birth stories Danielle and WT, I'm still slightly freaked out by the 31 week story so really hoping this baby stays snug for a bit.....not started on the nursery yet.

I'm coming down with another sore throat and out all day doing sodding questionnaires with volunteers. I have resolved to take my leave and work from home, quietly if necessary. No one's going to look after me, for me.

Wouldluv, I'm slightly worried, 3rd trimester!


----------



## wouldluvabub

MsCrow said:


> Wouldluv, I'm slightly worried, 3rd trimester!

I know.. I am a mix of nerves, excitement, happiness and totally scared shitless! lol


----------



## lauraclili

wouldluvabub said:


> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> Wouldluv, I'm slightly worried, 3rd trimester!
> 
> I know.. I am a mix of nerves, excitement, happiness and totally scared shitless! lolClick to expand...

:haha: I totally agree!


----------



## Nicnak282

CONGRATS NEWFIE!!!! Another :pink:...how exciting!! :happydance: xx

Morning all!

It's our work Christmas do today...should be '_interesting_' as they have chosen this week to announce that 45-50 jobs in our team are to be condensed into 12 jobs come 2012!!! Happy vibes eh, should be BLAST...=D&gt;:xmas11:

Hope you all have a fabulous day laddies :kiss: xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Hmm, every other site I read says third trimester starts at 28 weeks?!


----------



## lozza1uk

*Newfie *- Congratulations on :pink: I was right! Although with a 50/50 chance of success don't anyone start assuming i have magical powers.:haha:

*MsCrow & Wouldluv* - Congrats on 3rd Tri! Suddenly brings it all home! Re the 27/28 week point - I figured that being due on 14th March, I must be 6 months pregnant on 14th December (27 weeks) so dividing the 9 months into 3 sections means I'm in 3rd Tri.

*MsCrow* - it is not a nice day out there. Either wrap up really well, or try and hide. Work isn't worth making yourself ill over.:hugs:

And *FT* - you'd gone to bed by the time I read your final post. You carried a photo of Tony Blair round in your wallet?:saywhat: 
Words fail me.....:xmas1::xmas13::xmas13:

ETA - *Nicnak* - that's typically crap timing of a company. Hope you still have a good night and aren't too stressed out about the job situation


----------



## loolindley

Danielle - Thank you so much for sharing! What a story! So in a way, your oh was there during your labour...just not the birth! What is a 'show'? I have no idea about these things!!! :blush:

Whilst it's on my mind, UK laddies, the next series of OBEM starts in January. Are we brave enough to watch it? I've loved the last 2 series. Such drama queens! But I wont say any more in case I am the same :xmas13:

WT - There is mexican food in the UK, but not round here. We make our own though. Yummy!

2nd Time - sorry to hear you have lost weight. You have had a bonkers few weeks, but hopefully things will calm down again now. How have your girls settled down? OK i hope! I wish I lost weight when I'm stressed. I am such a comfort eater :sad2:

Newfie - I had seen already on facebook, but CONGRATULATIONS on your :pink: bundle!!! You had to go and prove us all wrong, didn't you!!! :haha:

Would Luv and MsCrow - Happy 3rd Tri day!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

NicNak - That was nice of them, sharing all that good news just before Christmas. Your management should be given some sort of award for keeping up staff morale. Numptys. :xmas11:

FT, we need to talk more about this Tony Blair thing. Does he still tickle your pickle? Was it the power? The political party? The _ears?????_. Did you need therapy to get over it? Nuts!

AFM, a crap crap crap night. I guess that is karma paying me back for being naughty and taking a week off for no reason. Sitting on my arse all day (as well as an afternoon nap) is not the best cure for my insomnia. Ah well, no point in going back into work for just Friday, is there?!?!

Today I am considering taking the tree out of the box and putting lights on it. I say considering, because I'm sure I will find something better/;ess christmassy to do! Ho hum!


----------



## loolindley

OOOoohhhh! Check out me all 26 weeks pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies!!!

Thanks for the birthing story and tips *WT*, My OH and my aunty who will be with me are both very vocal so will shout and scream at people for me if they need to. 
And your DH sounds lovely

:rofl: *Citymouse* &#8211; I may have just weed a little form laughing so much (do we have a name for this yet?). Scouts honour I am not some pervry 40 year old man who gets off on pregnant women!! 

*Danielle* that is one hell of a birthing story!!! Can&#8217;t beilive you drove around so much and did all that while in labour!! And then to deliver back to back as well!! Go you! Hopefully this one will be a little less exciting and more straight forward! 

*FT* I am the same as you, when I lost Lilly at 20 week I was in bloody agony, the contractions only lasted about 4-5 hours (I'm not to sure when they actually started as it all started with pains in my stomach that were horrible but not quite contractions and then the pain in the back started&#8230;) and the pushing part was fine as she was so so tiny, but the contractions themselves had me screaming even that early on, what will full term be like??? I had no drugs at all though so maybe that is the key! Lol I'm such a bloody woss.


YAY *NEWFIE*!! Congrats on team pink!!!!!! 

*Wouldluvabub* &#8211; congrats on third tri!!!!! 

*Loo* put the tree up even if it is just for FT! And HAPPY 26 WEEKS!

AFM- nothing to report really. My back is getting worse but there&#8217;s nothing I can do about it. Hopefully the Physio will do some magic in a couple of weeks.

I am starting to worry a little that we don&#8217;t have a pram yet. And that really we still don&#8217;t know what one we want :( I should probablly look into this


----------



## loolindley

You got a shortlist L&L?


----------



## littleANDlost

I don't even know anymore. My OH is being a bit of a dick about it all again. and his mum is now wanting her say to aarrggghhh. He wants the bugaboo cameleon but our flat is up two small flights of stairs and though it would be ok when baby was in the carry cot you have to take the seat off the buggy to fold it up, so we have baby, seat, buggy frame and what ever else i was carrying to get up the stairs to the flat as we have no ground floor storage. His mum wants us to get a mama's and papa's one i just don&#8217;t like and i think the most practical is the city jogger mini, just because it fold up in one using one hand! it's bloody amazing! But isn't the most attractive pram and the carry cot for it is quite ugly, so OH doesn't like it. We've also looked at a 4 wheel one in mother care that i now don't remember what its called but again OH didn't like it. He wants the very expensive one that will be such a mission for me to lobe around everywhere. We&#8217;ve ruled out i-candy due to the price and how heavy they are.
The other one is the bugaboo bee, which is great for the buggy but I don&#8217;t like it to much from new born as baby isn&#8217;t completely flat and always has to be strapped in. It&#8217;s all so confusing.


----------



## loolindley

There is one good thing about the Bee. You can buy a 'cocoon' or nest for it. It advertises that it will also help the baby be more snug and secure in the pram, and suport it's head.

https://www.mothercare.com/Bugaboo-Bee-Baby-Cocoon/dp/B000X1KUZQ

I think your dh needs to wake up and realise that you are going to be the one lugging it up and down the stairs whilst he is at work. We have got a very heavy pram, but it was a decision we made, knowing our circumstances, and it suits us. why would he want you to struggle?

The city jogger mini looks ok as a pushchair! I can't see a picture of it with a carry cot, but it's nice as a buggy!


----------



## loolindley

Just seen the carry cot. It's not that bad, and he needs to realsie that they are only in the cot for 4-6 months. The majority of the time they will be in the seat


----------



## littleANDlost

I know you can get the coccoon for the bee but it still means baby is strapped in all the time which im not a fan off. Baby will be in it in the Summer so not worried about cover to much it is just that it;s not 100% flat.

the jogger as a pram look like 
https://www.groovystyle.co.uk/images/baby-jogger/city-mini-wth-compact-carrycot.jpg

not the nicest i don't think.


----------



## littleANDlost

he turns into a sulky teenager when we discuss it, i and i;ve told him if we get a heavy one that we have to take apart and i can't lift i just wont use it and wont be able to leave the flat. he kinda stomps he's feet and says fine we'll get this one but wont actualy take is seriously.


----------



## loolindley

Eeeesh. Tough. Firstly, the cot looks fine. OK, there are prettier ones on the market, but this isn't the worst, AND possibly the most practical.

If your oh is being moody every time you need to talk about it, then I would probably lay down the law, even though he will possibly fall out with you, but by the sounds of it, you aren't having a good time by talking like grown ups.

I stand by that you need to do whats right for the person who will be having to use the pram the most (bar the baby, of course!), and if that is you, then you should be the one who makes the final decision!


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - Good luck with getting your way. Despite being someone who took 36 hours deliberating over colour... the way the pram looks is way less important than practicality. I think the jogger you've posted above looks fine - is that a shopping bag at the back? 

I know what you mean about the Bee, that's what put me off it too.


----------



## littleANDlost

i think after christmas i will just tell him to shut up and listen and that we have to get on with it. He wants a sling anyway so when will he ever actualy use the bloody pram??? 

and it;s not a shopping bag, the the back of the buggy lowered for the carrycot to fit in, it also has a hood that goes right over the carrycot and a plastic window in the back to see in.

I don't like how it looks but it's so praticle it just wins for me.


----------



## loolindley

did anyone watch The Real Thumbelina the other night? I'm just watching it now, it's so sad :cry: What a brave family


----------



## littleANDlost

I saw it advertised but didn't actually watch it. looked sad though


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING!!!!*

firstly..... *CONGRATULATIONS* newfie on :pink: !!! wow. another pink bump! This is such a girlie domination!! Love it :)

*WT* - yep your gender intuition stinks. But then, so do all of ours seen as as NEARLY all of us guessed :blue: ! :rofl:

*WudLuv* - Congrats on joining third tri :dance:

*NicNak *- sorry about the job losses hunni, but try to enjoy the party anyway... esp as its on THEM! :)

*Crow* - there is (as always) differences on when trimesters start and end, but my NHS book and Kaz book say 27 weeks... as does BnB.... so stick with 27 :hugs:

*Lozza* - i maintain that Tony Blair was sexy in his time... sexy. ;)

*L&L *- thanks for sharing about Lily. As you say, we had no drugs/gas&air/anything so lets stay positive :hugs:

*Loo *- i cant watch programmes like that atm, due to being a hormonal mess. I work in the learning disabilities field and its a wonder i dont cry every day atm!

urgh ive woke up with a headache and ive got no milk - so La Tesco here i come. Ive got a masterchef cookbook and im going to chose a recipe to cook tomorrow nightn for mine and DHs 'date night heehee... no doubt i wont have heard of most of the ingredients! and where am i going to find white truffle oil??? :rofl:


----------



## kymied

Nicnak - My husband's company announced on December first that they're cutting 30% before the first of the year. His job isn't at risk but he's middle management so he gets to tell people they got the axe. I'm a little happy that his department is moving under a different director who I think will be way more understanding about him taking half days or working from home. I'd like some help with this kid at least until we get a rhythm.


----------



## littleANDlost

what is white truffle oil?? I've never even heard of it.


----------



## loolindley

What are you going to cook? Make me hungry FT!!!!! Actually, I don't need that to happen, I have already got my mid morning tarter sauce/ fish craving. Hmmmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo are you having fish again heehee? i think i may joiin you today :)

white truffle oil is https://www.gatewaygourmet.com/truffle_oil.htm but luckily i do not need it :)

I actually found two Thai recipes from the MC cookbook - one prawn and one beef and i think i will make these tomorrow. Seen as i already own alot of the spices etc!

Gosh im starving now..... going food shopping starving is DANGEROUS. wish me luck!!! xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Good Luck FT! It's a jungle out there!

There were 2 pieces of fish in the box, so it would be rude not to have the other one today! Nom! Just put the oven on. I swear I cant go past midday without having my lunch these days!


----------



## littleANDlost

wow i now know what truffle oil is, you learn something new everyday! 
Good luck shopping!!


----------



## KellyC75

Had my 3/4D baby scan :baby: She is adorable & looks so much like DD already! :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

Kelly - wow thats super hun :hugs:

well im back from tesco and the last thing i needed was Fish Sauce (the basis of both dishes) and ...the shelf was empty where it usually is! :wacko: so not sure what i will do. But at least i made it out with just ONE lunch bought (i usually come out with two now im pregnant)... so at least thats something!! :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

Aww kelly thats lovely - is there any pictures? lol

FT well done on the one lunch. What are you going to do about the fish though :(


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L i didnt say i was only going to EAT one lunch...... just BUY one lunch...... my second lunch is the fish in the freezer! :rofl:

I just got on the scales and it says ive LOST 2 pounds??!!!! how is this possible?? I had 2 slices of banana cake and cheese balls at 11pm last night!!!

:wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

Morning ladies.....TF it's Thursday...which means it's Friday tomorrow :thumbup::happydance:

Congrats Newfie on team PINK!! :kiss:

I'm officially an eggplant....how long am I this for now? is it 4 weeks!! 

Midwife tomorow for 25 weeks appointment...made it so I can finish work at 3.00pm :winkwink:

Still not feeling this little man moving much :shrug: he is moving just not as frequently and as hard as he was...more gentle light pokes rather than big kicks. Will mention to the Midwife tomorrow. Satrting to turn into a worry wart as had low amniotic fluid towards latter end with DD2 and hope it's not happening early with this one :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - yay for eggplant! But yup it lasts till about week 29 or something! gaaaahhhhh

Ive got my 28wk appt tomo as well x i wouldnt worry about movement. I remember in my 25th week i had three days of NOTHING. now i feel baby every day - but only since week 27 really. so stay chilled!!!

and enjoy ur appt tomo :hugs:

PS. what does low amniotic fluid mean in terms of outcome? early labour or something??


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, I think I'm all caught up on whats been going on here since yesterday afternoon.

Newfielady - congrats on team pink! I also thought you'd be having a boy lol. So excited for you :)

Not much new to report here, got all my Christmas shopping done and did some wrapping last night, feels great to be all organized this year. Nothing better than having a cup of hot chocolate, listening to x-mas music and wrapping presents next to the christmas tree, so pretty :) lol.


----------



## littleANDlost

I;m sure everything is fine glow. Just let us know what midwife says. i have to wait till next week for my 28 week appointment. And then it;s 32 weeks after that isn't it?? when does it go to every two weeks?


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - i think mine is every 2 weeks already now? will just check....


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? sorry my visits are few and far between. Can't really get online when i'm in hospital, BnB runs awfully slow on my phone!

We have been discharged today. So glad to be back home and still pregnant :) a huge milestone for us :D

xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I cannot keep up with you gals! I so want to read it all (i'm a sucka for food porn) but I just don't have time! 

FT - I think we have similar man taste. Yummy for the old duffers! I'm a sucker for prince Charles. 

I'm doing my essay, but my back hurts and my bump keeps getting stuck under the desk and it hurts. 
x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh oh oh, please can I be added to the first post too? I'm due 5th march and am team yellow...


----------



## firsttimer1

My aptts now are:

28 wks - bloods
31 wks
34 wks - bloods
36 wks
38 wks
40 wks
41 wks


----------



## firsttimer1

amy - such good news hun :hugs:

missy - youve been added :)


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies!

Well finally caught up on like 20+ pages, you chatty lot! I skipped last night as i was knackered and still miserable, and decided i wasn't going to start ranting again. Feeling a bit better today, less emotional, but super sick of all the coughing! Grr!

Newfie - Congrats on a :pink:!!! :)

Amy - So pleased for you being discharged, super! :dance:

FT - I spotted your post in 3rd Tri last night but was falling asleep, i meant to tell you after my MW app. i'm measuring 31cm fundal height, no one cares, i asked the student MW and she was like "meh, so what?" :shrug: I'm pretty sure i won't have a giant baby if Roh was anything to go by, and i measured +3 with him too if i remember.

OH just handed me some lunch, so sorry ladies, but, ya know, priorities and all that!!! :munch:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks emera, and glad ur feeling a bit better hun :hugs: enjoy lunch!!


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey Amy!!!! Glad to hear your out and both doing ok. Your always missed and thought about here when we don't hear from you, silly hospital internet! How are things going? do we think you will hold out till 40 weeks or are they looking to bring her out early??

EDIT - with appoitments i wont have one till 32 weeks but think i must then get one every two weeks.


----------



## FaiiryDustt

hey my names Xenia..
im due march 22nd 2012, and I'm on team blue :blue:


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> FT - I spotted your post in 3rd Tri last night but was falling asleep, i meant to tell you after my MW app. i'm measuring 31cm fundal height, no one cares, i asked the student MW and she was like "meh, so what?" :shrug: I'm pretty sure i won't have a giant baby if Roh was anything to go by, and i measured +3 with him too if i remember.
> 
> OH just handed me some lunch, so sorry ladies, but, ya know, priorities and all that!!! :munch:

With fundal height they say that 2cm either side is perfect and anything outside of that to look at more closely. Having said that though, it's SOOOOO subjective, you're probably the best person to measure it because you can feel where your symphysis pubis is better and you know you will always measure it in the same place. Plus it's different for people of different ethnicity etc.


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> My aptts now are:
> 
> 28 wks - bloods
> 31 wks
> 34 wks - bloods
> 36 wks
> 38 wks
> 40 wks
> 41 wks

Mine are whenever my MW feels like I think... I have one next week though instead of this week


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi Xenia!:flower:

Missy - Prince Charles???!!! I thought Tony Blair was bad enough but you might win:xmas1::xmas13:

Just been swimming for the first time in ages! Managed to get a piece of work done for 12pm too so I think I can have a fairly easy afternoon, might wrap some presents!:xmas10:


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey faiirydustt and welcome to our mad little group!! Your baby is due the day after my Birthday :)

Edit - Lozza definitely deserve a nice relaxing evening!


----------



## x-amy-x

we are ok for now.. my cervix is dilated to 2cm and wont go much further without taking my stitch out. while its not causing me any pain they're happy to leave things as they are for now. this does mean that my membranes are poking through my cervix opening though so my risk of rupture and infection is quite high :(

if we make it the full hog, i'll be having a section at 37 weeks :)

xxx


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Sorry no personalized message from me this morning. DH's parcel just came in (the last things for his stocking) so I have to get them wrapped and put away before I go to Healthy Baby Club. We're making a craft today. :D Still so excited about team :pink:


----------



## wondertwins

Y'all I'm so embarrassed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:blush::blush::dohh::dohh::blush::blush::dohh::dohh::blush::blush::dohh::dohh::blush::blush::dohh:

This morning, my entire office went to eat for a Christmas breakfast. It was lovely. I was sitting at the table directly across from my boss. Anyway, after the meal was done, we all sat around chatting. The mood was festive and happy. 

I was sipping my decaf coffee and got to the bottom -- you know the last bit that is a little too much for one gulp but seems too small to break up into two. Anyway, I stupidly gulped the remaining liquid at the exact same time that my lungs bizarrely stopped breathing. The end result was that I projectile spewed a giant mouthful of coffee out of my mouth across the table!!! AT MY BOSS!!!! This was followed by insane coughing as I gasped for air. (I could even feel coffee spew out of my nose!!) :blush::blush::blush::blush: 

Luckily, none of the coffee actually got on anybody, but it was all over the table, and I was horribly embarrassed. Of course, everyone was concerned about whether I was okay. One of the guys got the waitress to bring some towels saying "she's pregnant, and these things happen." After the coughing fit stopped, I excused myself to the bathroom to wash up. When I came back, one of my co-workers was telling a sympathetic story about how his wife once projectile vomited some potato soup when she was pregnant. That's when it dawned on me that they all think I just projectile vomited!!!!!! Spewing coffee is bad enough!!! So I frantically started trying to explain that it was just coffee and that I couldn't breathe and AAARRRRGGGGHHHH I'm SOOOO embarrassed!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh no! That's horrid! You poor thing. I HATE the idea of poeple seeing me be sick so i'd be exactly the same. Oh dear, that must have been a funny scene!


----------



## wondertwins

Amy- I'm so happy that Connie is staying put for the moment. And on a positive note, you haven't projectile spewed coffee on anyone today. :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

welcome *FaiiryDustt*! and thanks for bringing us another :blue: baby :dance: Ive added you to first page list :)

Missy - your MW sounds a right treat! ;)

WT - firstly hun im sorry that your embarrassed :hugs: ...BUT....... that is frickin hilarious! :rofl: sorry :rofl: LOL!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww WT i'm so sorry that is so embarrissing! I hate when stupid things like this happen, good thing we all at least have an excuse with being pregnant and people don't judge quite so badly. :hugs:

Edit - and I'm sorry but that is pretty funny lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

WT - Sorry, but as FT says, that is hilarious.:xmas13::xmas13: 
Hope your boss is understanding!!

Amy - glad it's all going well for you !!:xmas4:


----------



## kkl12

Happy Thursday everyone! I've been on reading to catch up but it's impossible with you laddies!

Newfie- congrats on :pink:

Danielle- thanks for sharing your labor. I'm still not trying to think about it but it sounds like you had a good experience.

Amy- glad to hear you and Connie are still hanging in there, and that you are able to go home.

Citymouse- I have been craving oranges lately... think I'm going to run to the store today to get more. That's far healthier than the pizza and chocolate I was craving last week:thumbup:

I have uploaded a pic of our christmas tree :xmas9:and me at 26 weeks taken on Sunday. I also bought some cute baby clothes the past few days, and a onesie (bodysuit) for DH's stocking that says my heart belongs to daddy.... so much fun buying baby clothes!

Hope everyone is well :hug:
Kim
 



Attached Files:







tree2011.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4









26 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## littleANDlost

i have a good feeling about you making it to 37 weeks Amy!!! :)

WT :( ohh no. I'm sorry to say your story did make me giggle, but i can imagine it was very embarrassing! at least it didn't get anyone!


----------



## citymouse

Amy! Glad to know Connie is still snug inside. Are you already on antibiotics in case of infection? And you're taking it completely easy, right? :hugs:

WT, oh nooooo... Poor laddie! Sounds like your co-workers have your back, even if they're wrong, LOL. It could have been worse... at the start of your post I imagined pants-peeing or giant lactated circles on your shirt or something. 

Welcome, Faiiry! 

AFM, baby must be growth-spurting. After my broccoli craving yesterday, I ate a big dinner (which I never do) and then she was moving like crazy. And DH had to get up early this morning and as soon as I heard the alarm, I started thinking about what I would eat for breakfast. (This was after what felt like a full night dreaming about food.)


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> It could have been worse... at the start of your post I imagined pants-peeing or giant lactated circles on your shirt or something.

:rofl: When you put it that way, it could definitely have been worse.


----------



## littleANDlost

oh god i am dreading reading posts like that city mouse but with us lot it is bound to happen at some point!!!


----------



## emera35

Wt - poor you, I'd have about died of embarrassment too! :hugs: that said your story sounded pretty funny the way you told it! I'd love to be sick on my boss, that would teach him! :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

CM i just finished a weeks course of anti bs...

at home not doing much... i cant really. It hurts from all the pressure on my stitch when im up and about too much. 

Looking forward to eating a decent meal tonight... 10 days of hospital food has made me ravenous for anything naughty lol


----------



## firsttimer1

kkL12 - GORGE BUMP AND TREE :hugs:

so ladies i just went on a little spending spree @ mothercare :) i was given a code for 20% off (SLB if your interested :) ) so i got:

*- 1 of: Tummy Tub Baby Bath
- 1 of: Maternity Towels with Wings - 24pk
- 1 of: Tomy Digital SRV400 Video Monitor
- 1 of: Pampers New Baby Nappies - Mini - 96 pk
- 1 of: Please Look After Me Bear Travel Swing
- 2 of: Philips Avent Disposable Breast Pads - 40pk
- 1 of: Sleepsuits - 3pk *
*
Next on my list of things to get is swaddle blankets and a breast pump. so ladies who are mummies..... manual or electric...... single or double?? *

EDIT: amy make sure you eat something extra yummy tonight :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

my SIL has offered to lend me her breast pump and steriliser. Steriliser I&#8217;m happy to borrow but breast pump? am i being silly that i don&#8217;t really want to use one that someone else has? From what ive been told electric pumps are good but I'm not to sure they are worth the money, however what the hell do i know?


----------



## firsttimer1

l&l - no one has offered me a breast pump but funnily enough it crossed my mind they if someone DID - wud i use it? my intitial reaction was eewwwwwwww BUT.... when u think about it, its cleaned & sterilised.... so why not? :shrug: edit: but sttilllllll not sure if i would :rofl: silly really.

the electric ones are pretty expensive but all the ladies whove reviewed them have said how much better they are???

so was wondering what you all think.

im particularly intrigued by whether its better to get single or double!!??


----------



## citymouse

My neighbor had an electric one that you can wear walking around the house. I offered to buy it from her, but I think she might give it to me as a shower present. 

I mean, hospitals rent them out so that would be using a used one. As long as it's sterilized... when you think of all the things hospitals re-use after sterilizing, a used breast pump doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## FaiiryDustt

just butting my fat belly in on the breast pump convo..
i wanna breastfeed, but i will be going back to work 3 months after my DS is born..
plus it would be nice for my OH to feed our DS too..
so i am a bit like :shock: at all the different brands etc out there, electric vs manual..
double vs single..
any recommendations would be amazing!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer im confused by something as simple as a swaddle blanket - so looking into pumps is blowing my mind!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

looks like we are all stumped lol. I know i am being silly it's just the thought of someone elses nipple and boobie juice having been in it. I think i will look and see what state it is in and see how i feel. if it looks skanky i am not using it. I _think_ it's electric


----------



## Joannaxoxo

A friend of mind told me to get a used one because not everyone really needs to have a breast pump. The electric ones are so expensive and some people really only use it once or twice, plus they are all sterilized so a used one should be fine. 

My mom said that when she had my sister she had enough milk to feed triplets! :shock: So the nurses in the hospital tried to pump it out with an electric one but because of how swollen her breasts were she had to manually pump it out by hand (no pump at all!). She said doing it manually was much easier and ended up doing it like that whenever she need to pump from then on.

So my plan is not to purchase any pump, it can be a last minute item I can purchase if I really need it (or send DH out to get). Plus, if in the middle of the night we need emergency milk then I will just use some formula that I'll be getting a small stock of for emergencies. Can always get a pump the following day if really necessary.


----------



## firsttimer1

My dh is keen on me getting a pump so that he can do some feeding - bless him :kiss:


----------



## MissyBlaze

To start with the best thing is hand expression and some people jsut get on peachy with that... I'd like to get this medela one, but it's a billlion pounds. 

I agree about the second hand pump...hospitals do rent them out and they WOULD be fine but it's still a bit... ew.


----------



## citymouse

littleANDlost said:


> looks like we are all stumped lol. I know i am being silly it's just the thought of someone elses nipple and boobie juice having been in it. I think i will look and see what state it is in and see how i feel. if it looks skanky i am not using it. I _think_ it's electric

Think of birthing tubs! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, not to say I recommend using a skanky breast pump... or birthing tub for that matter!


----------



## crowned

Haha... I bought a breast pump 'second hand' but it was still in the original packaging. The girl I bought it from had never used it, as she'd never been away from her son and needed it. Mine's manual though. I just wanted something simple for occasional use. If I end up using it a lot, then I'll buy a better one later. 

Used breast pump... somehow it seems similar to a used bathing suit to me... just ew...


----------



## citymouse

I started my registry online... it has precisely two items on it. Looking over everything made me realize I have no idea what I need for a baby!


----------



## crowned

Rashy, what did you put on your registry?


----------



## firsttimer1

:rofl: rashy x

i just bought one swaddle blanket thingy - only took me a WHOLE WEEK to chose :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

i don't want to use a birthing tub as my aunty told me her friend used one and had to buy a little net (like the ones you use to get the fish out when cleaning them out) so that if she pooped herself in there they could scoop it out. That put me off.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi laddies!!!!

only read this page so will have to catch up....

i bought a new breast pump thats just a single one. im hoping to not have to use it much and like crowned will get a better one if i need it.

i heard that a used one can get milk in the motor part that can mix with your milk, even if you use new tubes. there is no way to keep it out of there and no way to clean it. so viruses can get into your milk from other women. i agree on the ew. i had a great friend offer to sell me hers with new tubes and havent gotten back with her. i dont want to tell her ew, but its not gonna happen:nope: no birthing tub for me either, ew. im sure they clean it, but still gives me the heeby jeeby's.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya!!!! Sat at Newcastle airport waiting for my flightm..which i plan to be the last one of my pregnancy!!!! WoO hooo. I need to go on mat leave to keep up with you laddies!!!


Firstly lets get something out of the way....

FT - Tony Blair / Missy - Prince Charles....wrong wrong wrong on many levers!

Newfie - congrats and welcome to team pink 

Amy - glad all is good with you and you will finally get some homecooked food.x x 

WT - coffe regurg...NOT attractive ha ha

Hi everyone else  i am dog tired and need my bed, up at 5 this morning which was horrible. Its cold and dark!!! 
Breastpump- will be getting one i think but havent decided on manual or electric.....second hand does feel a little strange to be honest


----------



## firsttimer1

do u mean a water birth L&L? im having one! :wacko: thing is, during labour im not sure 'toilet materials' will be of concern to me :rofl:

apparently one of the early signs of labour is diahhorea so 'toilet materials' during labour isnt THAT common (altho possible).....or so i hope!!!!

You like my term 'toilet materials'? :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

i do like the term and from what I&#8217;ve read it happens a lot of the time, it just put me off thinking about it happening in water while i was submerged in said water! And then someone having to scoop it out, though I guess the midwives have to clean it off the bed or whatever as well. At least I wont be in water with it. 
Had thought about a water birth up until then and if it wasn&#8217;t for that would be having one I think


----------



## MissyBlaze

I very much like the term "toilet materials". "Bog matter" is one i've just invented. I'm having a pool too! I hope. My friend has bought a pool and she's going to use it in January and then me in march (maybe). They have a liner in them though.


----------



## lozza1uk

Joanna - I'm with you. I live 10 minutes away from a mothercare, and 5 minutes from a 24 hour Tesco so anything like that can be bought in an emergency. 

L&L - yep, apparently you're meant to take a sieve in your birthing bag! At least according to my friend but she didn't need it (fingers crossed I won't either). At least it has some use in the kitchen afterwards!

EDIT - only if unused of course, ew!!!!!

Just had to pop out and buy wrapping paper as I ran out after 2 presents. Somehow a 6 pack of mince pies made its way into my bag too.


----------



## firsttimer1

l&l - Oh hun dont NOT have a water birth just cos of that :hugs: there was a poll on BnB (will see if can find it) and most women did not ''go'' during labour heehee - altho of course im sure some do. So defo dont let that put you off. :hugs:

ive opted for water in the hope it will help with pain (with g&a). i also just LOVVVVEEEE water (im pisces) - and i figure baby will too as a fellow pisces :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- yay for team pink!!!!!!!! :pink:

as for breast pumps- i got a single, but if you get a single you have to be prepared for the other side leaking while you pump. it can let down up to 4 oz! same thing while you breastfeed though. and mine is electric just cuz its easier and quicker. i dont plan to pump a lot, but want it to go quick if i do. manual is just a pain. i wanted a small simple one to have in case i needed it in the night to relieve pressure or in the hospital or whatever. i also know some babies are very picky and wont take formula after breastmilk, or breastmilk after formula. i will have formula just in case though


----------



## firsttimer1

mmm i might go double - or buy two singles if cheaper LOL - if the other one will leak out milk anyway???


----------



## crowned

lozza1uk said:


> \ At least it has some use in the kitchen afterwards!
> 
> EDIT - only if unused of course, ew!!!!!

SO glad you added that edit - I was totally :sick: until I saw it!!:haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> l&l - Oh hun dont NOT have a water birth just cos of that :hugs: there was a poll on BnB (will see if can find it) and most women did not ''go'' during labour heehee - altho of course im sure some do. So defo dont let that put you off. :hugs:
> 
> ive opted for water in the hope it will help with pain (with g&a). i also just LOVVVVEEEE water (im pisces) - and i figure baby will too as a fellow pisces :rofl:

same here! And it can help with perineal trauma too. (i'm doing EVERYTHING in my power to avoid stitches - YUK!!!!!!!)


----------



## littleANDlost

i don't know, i'll think about it again lol. i;m off home now ladies so will catch up with you all tomorrow. have lovely evenings
PS just started my birthing plan as had nothing to do at work. A little early but ho hum! i got excited with all this talk!


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer1 said:


> mmm i might go double - or buy two singles if cheaper LOL - if the other one will leak out milk anyway???

check this out. a friend showed me these to catch the milk that comes out the other side so you dont have to use a pad

https://www.mymilkies.com/milksaver


----------



## citymouse

Hi, Blessed! :wave:

Meh, FT, I think most women DO go in labor but a lot of them never find out about it because the nurses/midwives are so efficient at getting rid of the evidence.

The whole poop thing is a bit off-putting, but the obsession with it is ridiculous. 

"Do you know what might come out of your body while you're in labor?" 

"Um... an actual live human being with a personality and soul?"

"NO! POOP!"

As for the registry, I have a Fisher Price Rock n Play Sleeper, which will be our bassinet, and a movement monitor (to guard against SIDS). I've also added a lamp and one of those fancy teething giraffes. DONE! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

ha! the things that exist is incredible - thanks blessed x

well done L&L for starting a birth plan.

do we just do it on a piece of A4? think i will ask my MW tomorrow LOL

edit: yer im still not convinced that toilet materials will be on my mind during labour though :rofl: not with all the other stuff happening and coming out! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

my OB is supposed to fill out my birth plan with me soon. i dont think it will be too in depth though. pretty much go with the flow.

im sure lots of women are against it but i want the epidural asap. it tends to speed up my labor and went without it the first time. wont make that same mistake again lol. if i could, i would have it 2 weeks before and keep it going til 2 weeks after labor :haha:

mouse- i agree about the poop thing. and unless you see it, they dont tell you if you poop. if i have, i dont even know.


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed - i think if an epidural works for you, then it works. :hugs: im only not planning on one as i hope to be in water.

HOWEVER. if the pool is not free and i feel i need it - i will ask for one! I have no shame in the fact that if i need drugs, i need drugs ;) all legal of course :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i have heard the water can work wonders! im sure you will do great.:winkwink:

im certain if i wanted to i could make it through without. i just think why bother making it tougher. this way i can keep my energy for after the baby comes. thats when the real fun/work begins

i was completely uncomfortable trying to sleep on my right side last night. i usually go back and forth. today i can feel the baby is in another position. i can feel little pokes very low, like by my cervix- not too pleasant. and big kicks up high by my ribs. he is def head down now. i was rocking my almost 10 month old for his nap and felt the baby pushing his butt out real hard up under my left ribs. its so crazy!


----------



## Glowstar

I know I did a poop with DD1n as my ex told me :blush: oh well I didn't even know...not that I knew I'd done it as to be 100% when they say BEAR DOWN...you will know why because it 100000% feels like the baby is coming out your bottom.
I ended up with forceps first time as I was pushing in my vajazzle and not my bum :winkwink: so that's my advice....push like you are doing a poop and you will get on much better. Also take your own loo roll in your overnight bag....the softest most absorbent non scented you can find. Hospital loo roll is harsh and if you have had stitches you will only want to 'dab' when you go for a wee. I also used a panty liner to hold against my stitches and lean forward when you go for a wee because if any urine gets in that area it stings like a B**TCH!!!

I did only manage with gas and air both times...although with DD1 I had pytocin (sp) and wouldn't want that again in a hurry because it speeds labour up so much your body doesn't have time to adjust to the pain levels. 

Also, some of you might find this article VERY interesting reading https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2074238/Does-husband-truly-sexy-having-baby.html


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, there were a few days where I couldn't sleep on my right side without getting tweaked both up high and down low, at the same time. Funny to think they get comfy in a certain position and don't like to be messed with! :cloud9: 

Woohoo, I made myself a batch of blueberry muffins. Off to soak one in butter and devour it. (I had brussels sprouts for breakfast so muffins are okay as a snack, right? ;) )


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Glowstar, I will never go anywhere for any period of time without my extra soft toilet paper. I took a roll to France (after enduring hotel toilet paper in Chicago) and it was soooo appreciated (sorry, TMI).


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> l&l - Oh hun dont NOT have a water birth just cos of that :hugs: there was a poll on BnB (will see if can find it) and most women did not ''go'' during labour

:haha: I question the polling data! :haha:

(1) I think women are embarrassed to admit the truth.
(2) I think women are often unaware that they do it because, quite frankly, there is so much "stuff" coming out of them that it's not really discernable.
(3) Midwives/nurses are trained to whisk it away without so much as a sideways glance.
(4) OHs know better than to tell the hormonal mother of their baby that she just pooed on the doctor. :rofl:

Despite all of that... I agree that you should not avoid using a laboring tub simply because of this -- if a water birth is what you want. (I won't be doing it). Giving birth causes you to lose all sense of modesty or ickiness. You will only care about getting your little one out by any means possible!! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Maybe true - but i STILL dont think going to the toilet will be a worry when giving birth to a human being :rofl: so i still wouldnt worry about it xxx


----------



## emera35

Breast pumps - Get double if you'll exclusively express and single if its just for a bedtime bottle or something. Definately electric, unless you want to develop really strong muscles in weird places!! :haha: Second hand is just fine, i used my SILs one, just got a new cup and valve setas they don't last, and its better to replace them for different users, also as we are pretty different sizes so the breast cup didn't fit me! :haha: she's now using it again and will be sending it back when bumpy arrives i imagine. They sterilise up really well :thumbup: I think the motor in mine was sealed, so i wasn't worried about virues etc. :shrug:

Don't bother getting one if its just for occassional use, just hand express ;)


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> Maybe true - but i STILL dont think going to the toilet will be a worry when giving birth to a human being :rofl: so i still wouldnt worry about it xxx

Totally agree! I guess that was my point. It's no big deal. :flower: You've all probably heard the expression "sh*t happens" well in labor "toilet materials happen." :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Oh yeah, and I agree with Emera about getting an electric breast pump if pumping is something you're interested in. If you only plan to pump a little bit to relieve pressure, then a hand pump would be okay, but otherwise, an electric is the way to go!!


----------



## emera35

I was sooo convinced i was going to poop when pushing roh out, it does feel exactly the same really.  I remember holding back a bit thinking "i don't want to poop infront of all these people" (bit of an emergency moment right before delivery so had a paedatrician and a crash team in there with a couple of MWs :dohh: so like 8 people watching!) after a few urges to push i gave up and decided i'd just have to poop if i was going to, because i damn well wanted to be done with the pushing!
I asked OH specifically afterwards and he said i hadn't pooped! :dance: I was really pleased :haha: He then added "wouldn't have mattered if if you did, there was all this gross stuff!!" i was like :ignore: !!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

emera35 said:


> Breast pumps - Get double if you'll exclusively express and single if its just for a bedtime bottle or something. Definately electric, unless you want to develop really strong muscles in weird places!! :haha: Second hand is just fine, i used my SILs one, just got a new cup and valve setas they don't last, and its better to replace them for different users, also as we are pretty different sizes so the breast cup didn't fit me! :haha: she's now using it again and will be sending it back when bumpy arrives i imagine. They sterilise up really well :thumbup: I think the motor in mine was sealed, so i wasn't worried about virues etc. :shrug:
> 
> Don't bother getting one if its just for occassional use, just hand express ;)

i read the ameda purely yours is the only one with the diaphram that keeps the milk from entering the motor area to stop viruses, mold, etc

https://purelyyoursultra.com/

https://www.breastpumps.com/Ameda_Purely_Yours_Carryall_p/17077.htm
having said that though, mine is not an ameda


----------



## citymouse

It's kind of amazing how scared everyone is of poop, considering we all see it just about every day (except the poor constipated pregnant ladies). It's such a weird stigma! I'm not saying I believe in free pooping for all or anything, but isn't it odd how something we should be SO used to by now is an issue even during one of the most important events of your life?

Having a prickly bitchy moment... when the ILs come for the holidays, they won't be renting a car... which means they'll always be driving around in MY car. :roll: No, please, be my guest, I'll just WALK. (Okay that's overdramatic as I'm sure I could make DH leave me his car. But I hate driving his car! :rofl: )


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- we had that happen at our wedding. my Dh finally rented a car for his brother lol


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> I'm not saying I believe in free pooping for all or anything, but ...

:rofl: If I had coffee in my mouth right now, it would have been spewed. :rofl: See! We have standards! 

As for your IL visit. Ugh. On a positive note, it gives you something to look forward to: their departure!


----------



## loolindley

Amy, I am so so glad that Connie is still tucked up safe inside. Look after yourself, and hopefully you will reduce any chance of infection or anything going wrong.

WT, you have made my day. I would have died, but it was so funny reading it about someone else! Amazing!

Missy, woah, woah, woah...Prince Charles??????? I think you are all having me on now. This is getting rediculous! :xmas13:

KKL12, fab bump! Gorgeous! xx

L&L & FT, I have bought a £100 breast pump from a friend for £20, and I thought the same as you, but EVERY part of it comes apart and can be steralised, so I'm more happy with my £80 saving! I am very careful with money!!!

FT, out of all my Mummy friends, I would say that 95% of them 'went' during labour, so I wouldn't expect it any other way. I like to prepare for the worst!!!!! I heard about the net thing too, but people assure me that when in labour there is only one hole you are concerned about what comes out :xmas13:


----------



## loolindley

BAD afternoon! 

After lunch I took a nap, woke up, walked the dogs. Fine. Came back and decided to assemble the xmas tree :xmas9: put the lights on, and was sooo tired and achey that I could cry, so I sat down for a while.

When OH came home, he went to start tea (risotto if anyone is interested), so I thought I would get on with decorating the tree.

At the weekend, we bought a £4 :shock: bauble, as Baby's First Bauble. I hung it on the tree, promply knocked it off. It smashed into a gazzilion pieces, so I burst into tears. OH came through, and started to sweep it up, and we shut the dogs out of the way in the kitchen. When he finished, we went back into the kitchen to discover that the puppy had eaten an ENTIRE chorizo from the work top, which made me cry again because now I have no Baby bauble, and no chorizzo in my risotto.

:sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## loolindley

The bauble didn't say Baby's First Bauble on btw, that would be tacky. It was just really lovely. Not that it matters now...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww so sorry for your bad day Loo! But I have to laugh because we all get those days. I cried one day because DH called me 'bossy' and only jokingly. I cried because I really was being bossy and he had every right to tell me so haha. So know how you feel hun.

Edit: Oh and I did a similar thing with a christmas bauble this year too. My grandfather gave my sister and I ornaments from when he was away on holiday one year and I accidently broke one this year. To make matters worse, my grandfather died about 5 years ago, so those things mean so much more to us now. I could have cried, my mom and I said we wouldn't tell my sister so she wont be upset... I feel so guilty about it.


----------



## wondertwins

:hugs: Hugs, Loo. You'll simply have to get/make a new baby's first bauble. :flower: As for your puppy.... naughty, naughty, naughty! :haha: 

Post a pic of your tree!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry loo!!!! poor thing. what a rotten time.

i had a bit of an emotional day yesterday. im not a very emotional person so pregnancy throws me off when i get emotional, i just dont feel like myself. yelled at DH cuz i couldnt get my youngest to sleep for his nap. i gave up after an hour and a half and let him go play. dont know why it was my DH's fault, but it was. just needed to yell at someone i guess :dohh:

anyways... so much better today. while we were saying our family prayers before bed, he prayed for me and reminded the kids that its very hard to be pregnant, home school them, take care of 3 kids under 4, cook and do the chores, etc etc etc. kinda made me giggle at how many things he added. browny points???


----------



## loolindley

No picture of tree yet. I have retired for today, so it's looking a bit crap and naked with just lights and a star on the top.

I feel much better now. It was the stupid puppy that pushed me over the edge!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Emera /WT / blessed - thanks for tips on pumps ladies, think i will look into single electric then :)

sorry about your ILs rashy :( thats a bit ''poo'' LOL :blush:

half hour till masterchef grand final :dance:


----------



## citymouse

Aww, poor sad/upset mamas. :( It's amazing how that rush of hormones can just knock you into a whole new emotional arena.


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> half hour till masterchef grand final :dance:

:happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :hugs: x1 million for your bad day :( Hope your evening is better :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

All right, laddies. I'm starving today. Now... do I cook the squash/spinach casserole or the fried macaroni and cheese balls? I mean... they both sound equally healthy, right? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmmmmmm squash cassrole - yum! :)


----------



## wondertwins

C'Mouse - Have them all. Eat a few bites of the spinach/squash and then gorge yourself on the fried macaroni and cheese balls. Or at least that's what I'd do.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey Ladies
Catching up with last night and todays thread - we ladies can talk hehe

Amy so glad to hear you and home and little one is snuggled safely - rest and let us know how you are keeping

Thanks for the mothercare code im away to have a look now

With regards to breast pump im swaying to the Medula electric range - they seem to have amazing reviews - im just not sure of the difference - although the price difference seems to be huge

L xx


----------



## emera35

Duuuh, mac and cheese balls?? Hell yes!

Think i've got veggie stir fry tonight, OH is sorting it as i'm still so ill, i've been in bed all day. He's a hero. Did warn him that Masterchef is on soon though so i'll need some food before then, or i might end up eating my laptop. Incidentally, my laptop appears to be covered in marmalade, so it might be ok to lick at whilst i'm waiting, no?


----------



## firsttimer1

Defo lick it off emera :rofl:

MC minus ten mins! :dance: better get my cuppa and banana cake at the ready! :)


----------



## pristock230

OMG I have eaten so much today - so not even funny. Help me I am in a food coma now but everything I see I eat! oppps!


----------



## wondertwins

Pristock- You cannot come on here telling us you have eaten a lot without describing WHAT all you ate. :) We need to know. This is very important to us!


----------



## firsttimer1

no idea who is going to win this MasterChef - they are all amazing!!!

ladies - have any of u noticed that your tummy is allllll of a sudden ALOT heavier? i cant really explain it - just... heavier? i know our tummys are getting bigger etc but seemed very sudden??


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow - i read that article in tthe newspaper on the plane this morning.....quite concerning really but enlightening at the same time...definately things to watch out for 

Loo - sorry for the bauble disaster....did make me giggle though :blush:. You can look forward to buying another even better one now.

Mouse - you have probably decided but mac and cheese balls yum...i had a sandwich and fruit at airport...:nope:. Itdid not hit the spot

Pristock - hiya....i cant seem to get full no matter how much i eat....my tummy is like a bottomless pit.

Ok this masterchef stuff.....i havent watched any of it...yet i have it on tv....their menus looks very complicated and waste on my 'just get it down my neck' attitude:haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

:haha::haha: the bloke who recaps what they have cooked on mc has a stupid, theatrical voice


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I was literally _just _thinking this same thing as I was waddling down the hall a few minutes ago. Incidentally, I was also just realizing how hard it is to keep my bump dry when I wash my hands or do dishes at the sink.


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> FT- I was literally _just _thinking this same thing as I was waddling down the hall a few minutes ago. Incidentally, I was also just realizing how hard it is to keep my bump dry when I wash my hands or do dishes at the sink.

Agreed...plus i keep dropping food onto it:haha: ooops


----------



## firsttimer1

its not just me then lol, i felt silly typing it. it just seems so different so suddenly!

mitch - :rofl: @ voice over guy


----------



## pristock230

wondertwins said:


> Pristock- You cannot come on here telling us you have eaten a lot without describing WHAT all you ate. :) We need to know. This is very important to us!

So I went to the Brazilian Buffet and got a plate that was over a lb. then vack back to work got a chocholate pudding, chocolate cookie


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i have noticed my tummy is heavier all of a sudden!

we dont watch master chef. the closest we get is hell's kitchen. my DH is seriously addicted when its on. he is generally a mellow person, but screams at the contestants when hell's kitchen is on :dohh:

my DH doesnt have a prob with getting back into the swing of things after the baby. well, i guess thats pretty obvious lol! he has a sex drive like an 18 year old. your supposed to wait 6 weeks after having a baby to recover. after about 4 weeks he is counting the days and we never make it to 6.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> its not just me then lol, i felt silly typing it. it just seems so different so suddenly!
> 
> mitch - :rofl: @ voice over guy

Worrying thing is baby is kicking everytime he speaks :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ashley is soooooooooooooo gonna win. i was rooting for young lad :(

edit: BLESSED :rofl: at never making it to 6 weeks without :sex: LOL


----------



## mitchnorm

I really want a cup of tea and something nice to eat.....hubbys not here to wait on me :cry:. He is out at tennis....how dare he!!!:haha:


----------



## waula

evening ladies!

FT i'm with you on the bump heaviness, feel like i need a bra for my bump if u know what i mean! :haha: and the bauble breakage/sausage thieving tears!!! we're still feeling hormonal aren't we! nights like tonight when i feel slightly more human i slightly feel sorry for my DH!!!!! oops :haha:

Amy - so glad all ok, hang tight in there and keep yourself rested! sending you all our hugs xxx :flower:

Newfie - congrats on the pink bump!! :kiss: where are all the blue bumps??!!!!! :shrug: they can't all be hiding in the yellows can they???

Mitch - i think you promised us a picture!!!! tick tock tick tock :coffee:

i've had one of my work colleagues husbands round who is a physio who also does accupuncture come round tonight and he's had a go at my back - not 100% sorted but feels a bit better and bump liked it a lot!!! :baby:

MC - careful now everyone i'm a day behind as we don't have a telly so i do my catching up on iplayer so shhh!!!! loving this series sooo much... does make me plate of tomato/bacon linguine and a tin of peaches look a tad dreary for tea though!!!! :dohh:

Oh and just before i go - my best friends waters went at 4am this morning and she's started with twinges tonight!!! EEEEEEK! She's 9 days overdue and had a sweep yesterday...I had a nice image of a "sweep" maybe involving a slender paint brush to sweep the cervix!???!!! :haha::blush: anyway she assures me its not that...and its similar to opening up a sheep's cervix when we have to intervene (she's a vet too) for ring womb (when the cervix doesn't open up) so needs manually opening using your fingers inside them like scissors opening! ARGGGGGGHH sometimes i think my career as a vet was the least ideal preparation for being a mum!!! i know too much about the bloody birthing process already i think!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

I just had a cuppa and banana cake :) Yum ;)

i just read the daily mail online about the little baby born at 24 weeks.... totally amazing really :kiss:

edit: waula, good luck to your friend!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

and yes mitch, can we have a piccie ? pleeease :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

Photo tomorrow i promise....i will even oblige with the side on AND front on views :haha:

Anyone thought about getting those belly bands for bump support or anyone using them? do they help alot?


----------



## emera35

Mitch - How thoughtless of your OH! So annoying when they go off and do silly stuff instead of waiting on us!!

Blessed - :haha: at your OH counting the days! Cute ;) It took about 6 months before i even wanted to let OH near me last time, and to be honest, my libido has been crappy since my first pregnancy! Mostly i suspect its as i've gained so much weight, i just don't feel attractive like i used to. I'm amazed I'm pregnant this time really, when i got my BFP me and OH looked at eachother and sort of went "erm, have we even :sex: recently?!?" :rofl: :rofl: Ah well, poor OH, i'm glad he's so patient with me! :)


----------



## emera35

Waula - I had to chuckle at your image of a sweep :haha: Hope everything progresses for your friend :thumbup: 
Also, really hope i edited my previous post fast enough, if not, then sorry! :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch is a belly band one of those clothing things to make trousers fit?? :blush: not sure what it is??


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Mitch is a belly band one of those clothing things to make trousers fit?? :blush: not sure what it is??

They can be worn over the top of normal trousers to cover gappage and also to disguise tops that become too short....but they are around 20cms of stretchy material worn around the middle and i heard they really help with back pain and holds the bump....maybe distributes the weight. Wish i could post a link from here but wont let me.

Unless i have compete misunderstood what they are for :haha:


----------



## emera35

FT - Think there is 2 sorts of bely bands, one thats like just to cover the gap, and let you wear your trousers unbuttoned, that sort of thing, then there is the other type that are like support bands, and they help hold your bump up! :thumbup: 

I went looking for one myself, but sadly they don't seem to do them anywhere in plus sizes :( I am with you though, i feel like i need some sort of scaffolding arrangement under my bump at the moment!


----------



## firsttimer1

ah ok dont think ive ever seen one lol x


----------



## emera35

https://www.betterlifehealthcare.com/view_product.php?prodID=3197

This sort of thing will give proper support :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

mitchnorm said:


> Photo tomorrow i promise....i will even oblige with the side on AND front on views :haha:

Maybe if we're really nice, can we have piccies that are not sideways? :haha::haha:

Blessed- My DH typically has the libido of an 18 year old too, and I would expect he'd have a hard time waiting 6 weeks. However, he's been a little bit weird about the pregnancy thing so I'll be interested to see how long it takes him to get over it.


----------



## emera35

https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/maternity-2pk-bump-bands_213129899?tmcampid=76&tmad=c&extcam=CSE_2010_Ggl_001&CAWELAID=838874154

This sort of thing just covers a gap when your tops start riding up etc.


----------



## mitchnorm

They have belly bands in black and white in mothercare...and on their website. It says they are for additional support and comfort as well as covering up belly


----------



## wondertwins

emera35 said:


> https://www.betterlifehealthcare.com/view_product.php?prodID=3197
> 
> This sort of thing will give proper support :thumbup:

Dang! That's like a bra for the bump! I was thinking something more like this: https://www.motherhood.com/maternity/belly-bands.asp

I have one and it allows me to wear non-maternity skirts by leaving them completely unzipped as I put the belly band over top. It also provides support by making my bump feel like it's not hanging in the wind.


----------



## firsttimer1

oh gosh that band thing is HUGE! im claustrophobic and as silly as it sounds i think that might make me uncomfy lol. But defo see the benefits of them! 

Mitch if you DO get one from mothercare, then use code SLB for 20% off ;)

I used it today and got a heap of stuff from a tummy tub to a baby monitor :)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> oh gosh that band thing is HUGE! im claustrophobic and as silly as it sounds i think that might make me uncomfy lol. But defo see the benefits of them!
> 
> Mitch if you DO get one from mothercare, then use code SLB for 20% off ;)
> 
> I used it today and got a heap of stuff from a tummy tub to a baby monitor :)

I just went back through the postings and found it....couldnt remember who said it and if it was definately for mothercare. I am on it....i also wanted the swaddling blankets from there....think emera told us about those. I like the look :happydance:.....off for some retail therapy...will be back. Those mothercare bands are only 2 for a tenner so i am going to give them a go :thumbup:


----------



## crowned

I've been wearing a bella band (not the support kind, just the cover-the-gap kind) since about 12 weeks so that I could keep wearing my regular jeans. I still wear them on occasion, but they don't hold my pants up so well, now that the zipper has to be all the way down too, so I prefer to just wear maternity pants. I've heard you can wear them higher up when breastfeeding to help cover your tummy if you have to pull your shirt up. 

Blessed, my DH has no idea how we're going to manage 6 weeks! I don't think we've ever gone more than a week without, so 6 sounds like an eternity.... :haha: I guess it'll help that we'll both be sleep deprived and I'll probably be really sore!!


----------



## emera35

Yeah the swaddling blankets we use are from there, they worked well for us ;) Also, the big bump bands look a bit scary to me too, but my friend is 32 weeks and having major back problems, so wearing one of those means she can still walk :thumbup: The regular bump bands are meant to be sooo comfy, my SIL sent me hers with some other pregnancy stuff. I think she forgot though that she is teeny and a size6/8 and i'm very not teeny, and size 20 :haha: I have used it as a bandana a couple of times though, and it worked really well :lol:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i got the swaddle too :) enjoy your spree!

You dont put in the code until late-ish but it 100% worked for me today :)

well the bag of prawn crackers i bought for tomorrow nights Thai feast have some how ended up opened and on my lap.... oops. REALLY hope the mw doesnt weight me tomo.

she shudnt - seen as she only weighed me at first appt and the doctor weighed me last week!!! i hope anyway :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG ive just seen a lady who has got a BFP and is due in* august*..... that makes me feel REALLLLLLY far along....!!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Well it was always obvious that the (scrumptious) Ash was going to walk Masterchef from the moment he appeared. *sigh* I had to really pay attention to the food between him and the lovely Roux.

Out of all the scrimping we have done and bought most things second hand, the only things I haven't have been a Lifft sling and I'm hoarding nectar points to get the Ameda double pump from Argos. I've read really good reviews about it and as I think I'll be using it a lot, well I hope I will, I would rather one from new with a guarantee....otherwise I wouldn't hesitate to buy second hand. A friend of mine had the most expensive Medela as she was pumping full time, when it broke they immediately shipped one out to her same day in the US. Good customer service. Slightly concerned it karked it though. 

Found my final maternity wear purchase on Ebay and won it, an Arabella B dress. All boring black, like my Picchu ones but they are all amazing quality so, ho hum, they look good with a decent wrap. I refuse to buy anymore clothes now and keep to a capsule wardrobe.

FT, my bump was feeling sort of heavier today, I was more conscious of it. It's been a long day doing questionnaires in South Manchester for my project. I am so wrecked.


----------



## mitchnorm

The bands on mothercare havent got a good review...but great deal on the tomy monitor...we've had our eye on the video ones from them :happydance:. Might go for the pack of 3 swaddling blankets....notice they only have in boy or girl colours...no unisex...shame. i am still concerned they got the sex wrong :haha:. Hubby keeps saying that they were 100%sure and stop questioning

Anyeay got all the way through to entering payment card details on mothercare ft and still hadny asked for code and adjusted price.....is it later then that??? Might wait to use my proper laptop tomorrow morning


----------



## emera35

I think you normally enter promotion codes after you do everything else except click to complete the purchase. Shame they don't do the swaddles in white anymore, all ours are white, weird? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - yep ash was the winner from the start pretty much. But i liked the look of Steves food more. But then, i just wanted to eat it alllll - good OR bad! ;) 

I hope you are not working too hard now that your in third tri hun. I think our tummies feeling 'geavy' is just the beginning - so make sure u take it easier :hugs: 

Im going to take a look at the ameda pump now :) x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> The bands on mothercare havent got a good review...but great deal on the tomy monitor...we've had our eye on the video ones from them :happydance:. Might go for the pack of 3 swaddling blankets....notice they only have in boy or girl colours...no unisex...shame. i am still concerned they got the sex wrong :haha:. Hubby keeps saying that they were 100%sure and stop questioning
> 
> Anyeay got all the way through to entering payment card details on mothercare ft and still hadny asked for code and adjusted price.....is it later then that??? Might wait to use my proper laptop tomorrow morning

we got the tomy monitor today!!!!

yep you put in your card details then a page or two later you put in the code (box is on right) - promise :)


----------



## citymouse

Re: the belly bands, I keep wondering if I can just trim one of my old pre-preg tee-shirts into a band and use that! I wouldn't use it for covering unzipped clothes, but for support, maybe? I've heard the support bands are amazing!

My bump doesn't feel heavier, necessarily, but I think because baby is moving SO much, and so down low, I feel very aware of it. 

I just had a workout and it was really tough. I was huffing and puffing the whole time. Plus I was afraid my constant eating this morning was going to make me gassy. :rofl: Oh, the things you can only share with other pregnant women. 

FT, I know--our babies will be five months old by then! It really is coming so fast. There's a thread in second tri about March feeling so far away, and I'm like, seriously? It feels like a brick falling from the sky!


----------



## emera35

Can recommend the Ameda pump thats what i've used most, think its called the Ultra, sure someone linked it earlier today actually? Also used a Medela swing a couple of times (in an emergency, had to borrow it, don't ask! :dohh:) and that was very efficient too, and alot more compact, so would be good if you had to express at work or when you were away for the weekend or something, as it can be run on batteries too :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and my friend and I went to a taping of Hell's Kitchen. We were so excited and we couldn't wait to try the food... but then we were seated at a table in the background, and it turns out that unless you're in the tables right up near the window, you get a crappy fixed menu of bad food. As soon as it was over, we called up my DH and said, "What do you want to do for dinner?" 

They do try to ply you with alcohol to keep you happy, but I was in the tww so I wasn't drinking. Boooo...


----------



## emera35

OH just went out and bought me ice cream, love him!! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

> There's a thread in second tri about March feeling so far away, and I'm like, seriously? It feels like a brick falling from the sky!

???? its coming so fast i honestly dont know what to do with myself! and what with christmas and new year in the middle lol. i swear the weeks are just dissolving infront of me lately!!

emera - yer ive heard alot of good things via reviews about the medela as well x


----------



## loolindley

Emera and Mitch, I use belly support bands. I think they work a treat. Emera, Mataland and Asda (I think) do plus sized ones. Mataland definitely.

Waula - Note to self....after baby is born, do NOT swing it by the ankles, OR stick straw up it's nose :xmas13:

Btw, the 6 week no nex excuse sounds awesome!


----------



## blessedmomma

i could see the bands coming in handy to make clothes fit longer but the thought of anything tight on my tummy is not appealing at all to me. i have been wearing stretchy pants under my tummy for a while now and when my shirt is too tight it bugs me, not to mention makes me itchy. im probably just weird though lol.

emera- i think its very normal for women to have a hard time getting their libido back after a baby. :hugs: the hormones are so high and come to a crashing halt all of a sudden, and then have to get regular again. its a mess. i felt the same as you, but took one for the team plenty for my DH sake :blush: if you breastfeed it makes hormones stay suppressed for even longer so can be hard for the woman to feel the same again. 

wt- on our first pregnancy my DH was freaked out that we were pregnant and thought it would hurt the baby. after he was assured it was fine, it has never bugged him again. sometimes i dont even realize its been a week or two and he will very nicely remind me that he cant live like this lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I'm with you on the bump suddenly feeling heavier, and like it's stretching every night which I guess it is! My SIL had 2 kids both in March and she said Christmas time was about when she really started to feel big. 

Loo - lol at the image of Waula confusing the baby with a calf!!


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i defo feel bigger now lozza, thats for sure. and my balance is alllll off! Prob a good job yesterday was my last Zumba class before chrimbo! I should come with a health warning atm! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

I am aching so much, I swear my body thinks have run a marathon or something today rather than half put up a christmas tree. Everything hurts :cry:

Am determind to have a positive day tomorrow. I'm going to finish off the tree and NOT do any cleaning. Apparently we are meant to get quite a bit of snow tonight, but the weather man often lies, so I am not expecting anything.

Loved MC, but what am I going to do without the lovely MRJr to perv over :sad2:


----------



## mitchnorm

Love love love you FT....ta for the mothercare code. Bought the monitor and 3 x swaddling blankets (probably could have got more but need browsing time and wanted to get pricey items out of the way). Got £18 off and free delivery...bonus

May have to revisit site tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - oh nooooooooo i totally forgot that means no more daily Roux fix! :cry: :cry: :cry:

Mitch - :hugs: i might have another look on there tomorrow as well, ive thought of a few more bits to get. Was going to get a pump on there but soooo confused what to get lol xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- woo hoo on saving money!!!!

loo- :rofl:

oh my, march will be here in no time! my DH already had put my bag in our closet so i have been throwing things in there as i come across it. its nearly full already! 

my youngest was due march 14 which changed to march 8 after scan. he was induced on february 21 for complications though. its like the twighlight zone going through pregnancy at pretty much the same time as last year :baby:

edit: mouse- thats crazy about hells kitchen!!!! loo- you have to start taking it easy, we are much bigger now and run out of energy so much quicker


----------



## mitchnorm

Righty ho laddies..i am off to my lovely bed and will be staying in it til at least gone 8am tomorrow morning. 5am was just obscene this morning...i was not happy :cry:

Catch you all tomorrow......:sleep:


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, which monitors did you buy? There are some great bargains¬! And what was the code again? I NEED to shop!


----------



## crowned

Haha... funny story. Was reading on here, catching up, and the doorbell rang. I went to answer it, and a young guy is standing there and asks, "Hi, is your mum home?" Um. Hi. I'm 24 years old, 26 weeks pregnant, married, and my mom lives a couple thousand kilometers away! :haha: I just stared... so he stuttered, "I mean, um the owner of the house?" "Well, we rent.... so no?" Haha... He was trying to sell subscriptions to the local newspaper, so I managed to say no by saying 'I would have to talk to my husband first.' Pretty sure he was younger than I am...


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - code SLB :) i got this monitor https://www.mothercare.com/Tomy-Dig...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

x


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned said:


> Haha... funny story. Was reading on here, catching up, and the doorbell rang. I went to answer it, and a young guy is standing there and asks, "Hi, is your mum home?" Um. Hi. I'm 24 years old, 26 weeks pregnant, married, and my mom lives a couple thousand kilometers away! :haha: I just stared... so he stuttered, "I mean, um the owner of the house?" "Well, we rent.... so no?" Haha... He was trying to sell subscriptions to the local newspaper, so I managed to say no by saying 'I would have to talk to my husband first.' Pretty sure he was younger than I am...

I hate that! I get it all the time :grr: although i DOOOO still enjoy being ID'd in tesco every time i buy wine :) when i bought non-alco wine about a month ago they ID'd me!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Oooh, which monitors did you buy? There are some great bargains¬! And what was the code again? I NEED to shop!

Code is SLB....monitor is tomy srv400 video monitor...looks like a good one...hubby checked it out :happydance:

Right defo off to bed x x


----------



## crowned

FT, I've never had it before! Usually I look older than I am, not younger! I recently changed my hair though..... it's a lot darker and shorter now - maybe it makes me look younger? I think it's flipping hilarious that someone would ask a pregnant girl that....


----------



## firsttimer1

Crowned - at least its flattering i guess! :) but very funny :)

can any of you mummies tell me why this breast pump is called a mini? https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B000M...000M4ZI5G&pf_rd_p=223149207&pf_rd_s=bottom-12
also - breast pumps can fix to any brand bottle right? :blush:


----------



## crowned

Mine looks similar to that, but it's manual. I think you can empty the containers into any size bottle later. Maybe it's mini because it holds less than the bigger ones?


----------



## firsttimer1

oh right - so you have to express via the pump into the bottle taht comes with it... then pour it into other brand bottles / freezer bags etc? x


----------



## crowned

I think so... never used them, though, so that's just a guess!!


----------



## citymouse

I'm about to lose my patience with the "how much weight have you gained" threads that are just an excuse for people to come in and say, "Oh, I've gained exactly ONE THIRD OF A POUND and I'm 22 weeks!" 

I get that some women don't gain quickly, but there's no need to herd up and boast about it. It just makes everyone else feel like a bunch of cows.


----------



## citymouse

There are some threads where I just want to reply:

_Blah blah blah blah blah!_


----------



## emera35

Citymouse, totally know what you mean about those threads, I just want to strangle them all. I don't read them this time, but last time when I'd already gained like 50lb in 2nd tri they made me :cry: I've officially gained 3lb this time so far, and that's in the last 10 days or so. Nice to see I'm sticking right to the top end of my weekly 3rd tri weight gain!! :haha: I started with the really unfair advantage of 55lb of baby weight from last trime though, so technically I'm 58lb up. I think that makes me the winner!! :dance:

Breast pumps tend to come with a bottle attached, you can store milk in that or in sterile bags or other bottles, but most pumps only fit their own brand of bottles to actually pump into ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i bought a pack of 3 bottles that are the same brand that came with my pump. so really have 4 now, i think they are called breastflow. havent used that brand so dont know if they are any good. you can transfer into whatever you like though. my pump is just a cheapy single electric. i think its called mipump. im hoping to not use it much, but if i end up pumping a lot im buying the ameda double electric purely yours ultra. 

mouse- :rofl: seriously, why would you start a whole thread about that???? it has to be just to brag about yourself, how silly. and 22 weeks, wait til they hit 3rd tri!!! thats when you gain the most. im same as emera, havent gained much, but still have a lot of weight from last pregnancy so its really the same. actually last 2 pregnancies for me :blush: and just sent DH out to get banana split stuff, so only going up. :winkwink: i usually gain 60+ pounds :kiss:


----------



## newfielady

Good night ladies. I've tried to catch up but can not. Worked until 11 pm tonight. :shock: Had a very late party and we almost resorted to kicking them out. Headed to bed. :sleep: :hugs:


----------



## crowned

I think it's SO unhealthy to be trying to 'not' gain weight or even lose weight while pregnant (unless advised to do so by a doctor). These women seem to be forgetting that they are growing another human being inside them, and that the healthy thing to do is to gain between 25 and 35 pounds while doing so! It can't be good for either mom or baby to have that kind of attitude - baby needs nourishment!!


----------



## kymied

They say babies get used to noise if they hear it while they're still in the womb. If that's true mine will not be startled by anything, the ordinary dogs barking, rock concerts, cannons firing, marching bands, air compressors.... Yep I have brought this bumpling to lots of interesting.

Yesterday while we were shopping my friend who's 36 weeks said "I'm farting every where I go" I answered "That makes two of us." Gas is funny. (As long as we keep moving maybe no one will notice?) 

Speaking of which, has anyone noticed that their "toilet materials" smell a lot more than normal? Usually mine aren't too bad but now a days it's like something died in there.

I think most women poop during labor but not necessarily during birth. If you clear everything out in the beginning maybe you'll be ok?

I was told that if you get a used breast pump you just need to replace the tubing and sterilize it and it's fine. I had someone offer me a really expensive one for free but she couldn't find the charger for it. I told her I could probably pick up a new one as most chargers are universal but she insists that she'll find it.

I kinda love those milk savers. You'd still have to wear nursing pads when you're not nursing right? Just in case something turns on those hormones?

According to the nurse I've only gained 7 pounds so far but I don't get it as I'm MUCH bigger than before and I've eaten a lot. I'm not trying to lose weight but I don't want to gain too much as I started out 35 pounds heavier than I should be. My husband keeps saying that I can only gain a little and with breast feeding I can totally lose all the weight and get to my "correct BMI" I just keep saying that I need to focus on now and just doing what's healthy for the little guy, I'll worry about me after. I appreciate his optimistic attitude but it's not really that helpful.

My husband is working on putting together the dining room. I have space to manuver in my kitchen again! (It's very annoying to have to turn sideways and lift the bump to get through an opening.) Unfortunately the broken pinball machine has to go back in the dining room. It's a sentimental thing to have a huge orange hunk of useless furniture.... That and a piano neither of us know how to play.... BUT! Kitchen space! He's now working on replacing three windows (with ones that aren't super heat leaks) in the livingroom then we can paint the trim and the first floor will be DONE! Then we'll have two months to fix up the remaining two rooms! 
We keep getting given free baby stuff and we're running out of room to put it. We were given a swing and I was putting in the infant insert and want to see how it looked so now there's a stuff Lorax (https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Seuss-Lorax-Plush-Kohls/dp/B003S1DGNG) sitting in it. The dogs were amused. I told them their brother probably wouldn't be that furry. And then I cracked myself up.


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- you will likely need pads still. if youre out and about and hear a baby cry it can set off the sprinklers. aaahhhh gas. i normally never let anything go in front of DH but its impossible to keep it in during pregnancy. theres just more room on the outside than the inside. and they stink so bad during pregnancy! my goodness if theres ever a time to pay back DH for all of his :flower:

we were visiting my DH's aunt and she told me a funny story about her son trying to reach and grab her boob in the middle of the store to get a drink. they really do think its theirs for a time lol.

im not worried in the least about weight. im a little softer around the edges, so what! tell me who my jiggly butt is hurting


----------



## MsCrow

I avoid the weight threads and, having been quite conscious of my weight for many years, I stopped weighing myself months ago. The last time I did I had put on about 13lbs...I marginally freaked out....but I look at myself and it's just baby, and assuming extra blood, placenta etc. It's life, no use getting obsessed about it. In fact, it's the one time in your life it's _not _worth getting obsessed about.:shrug:

FT, I have read a lot of poor reviews of the mini Medela on Amazon, that it's noisy and breaks down if you use it anything other than occasionally. 

OK, I am slightly worried you already have your bag ready Blessed...as you're so experienced I know you're onto something and I'm starting to freak out that the spare bedroom isn't started, the crib is still with my brother and my bag is nowhere to be seen.

Kymied, my pooh also smells, um, rather strongly. Not its usual fragrant self, let's put it that way....


----------



## wouldluvabub

I will admit to wondering about other peoples weight gain, not to brag.. Just to see differences and things...

So I have a question.. Although I'm sure it's far from most of your minds.. It was quite hot today in Australia not overly but hot enough!! After a day of heaps of movement yesterday baby has been quiet today.. I know it's normal but I was wondering could it be due to the heat?? Would that affect an unborn baby.. Not that I've let myself get too hot but you know when it's hot you don't wanna do much.. I'm assuming baby would feel the same?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all,

i plan on breast feeding but im not sure about pumping.... so im not buying a pump at least for now.

as for weight, i have gained loads but havent weighed myself for a while, not on purpose but just havent got around to it for a while. i think it is amazing how much im gaining! lol

gas has definately increased, very loud!!! but no smell here thank god! lol

i have bad news about my dog..... he had his op yesterday to remove the lump but when they got in there it wasnt a straight forward lump but was actually a fiborous growth with spidery 'legs' into his muscles etc. they have not been able to remove it and it would require very complex sugery to remove it completely. they said he would need ribs removing.

the likihood is that it is cancerous.

they have sent off the lumpy bits for further biopsy.

perhaps waula will know what im talking about??

i havent got him back yet because he has been kept in overnight on an IV. Hopefully i can collect him late this morning.

im hoping for an xmas miracle.

and to top it off my mum telephoned me last night to tell me she had an operation yesterday but she didnt tell me because she didnt want to worry me! she is ok though.

phew. long post!


----------



## lozza1uk

Blimey cupcake, that's a lot going on before Christmas. Sweet of your mum not to want to worry you, mine would be like that. Hope you're doing ok.

Kymied - your whole post made me giggle!

Trouble with second tri posts is that they're so repetitive! I guess as people move in they ask the same stuff but it's just self indulgence IMO. Why can't people just look at existing threads that ask exactly the same question? Ah well.

Wouldluv, they do seem affected by what we do so probably if you're feeling hot and tired he's using the time to snooze?

Slept loads better last night after swimming, only got up once! It's snowed overnight too! Off for a long walk in Macc forest today and a pub lunch so plenty of fresh air and food and a day off work, hooray! With a friend who's 4'weeks ahead so hoping there's not too much ice!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

sounds like a good day lozza, pub lunch sounds good.

i also have a day off but im just sitting around playing on the internet waiting to call the vet. thought i might go and visit my mum this morning. doing laundry etc

swimming sounds good too. i really fancy going. can i be nosey and ask how much it costs you? every pool around here is £4 or i can go to a hotel for £6. seems like quite a lot!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all

Have a great day off lozza....i am 'working' from homebut after the hectic week of travel and long hours i am taking some back and popping into town to do last bits of xmas shopping as i will be going nowhere near it this weekend and next week :wacko:

Cupcake :hugs:...sorry about your doggy and mum....it doesnt rain but it pours :nope:. I hope they all have a full recovery x x

Wouldluv- cant really help you on the hot...its freezing here. I do find myself worrying about the cold...not that she could feel it...ijust tend to tense up a lot

Citymouse. Please go onto one of those threads and write 'blah blah blah' i dare you :haha:...then tell me where so i can have a look and do the same:winkwink:. Just gentle teasing and getting them to lighten up

Supposei best drag my ass into town...uuurgh. 

Oh and kymied....yep poop and gas stinks...i could only think thats as thinjgs are a little 'slow' down below...not so frequent in the toilet material creation...then that builds the smell. Mmmm loving this conversation :nope:......

CHRISTMAS IN 9 DAYS!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!*

Cupcake - :hugs: for your dog hun and i will keep him in mind for a christmas miricle too :hugs: and im glad ur mam is okay :) xxxx

Lozza - enjoy your day in the forest :) its snowed here too - pretty snow :)

Mitch - u shud still be :sleep: ! I would be after a 5am start yesterday! ;)

well ladies im off to my 28 week sppt (a bit early). Reallllllly not looking forward to it as i HATE giving blood. Or more to the point - my body does :( it wont give it up easily so i always walk out in pain. My mw said she has never seen anything like it. Oh well. I suppose as long as it TAKES blood easily then i shudnt mind :rofl:

Glad its friday. Date night with DH tonight..... :dance:

catch u all after my appt x enjoy shopping mitch! x


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft good luck at midwife....luckily for me i bleed for her quite easily:haha:

Woke up at bloody 5:30am....damn body clock thoight it was time to get up:growlmad:. Managed to get back to sleep though....

2 questions ladies:

Anyone else just really cant be motivated to get in the shower, wash hair, dry, straighten, makeup...what a faff!!! Just want to bunge a hoodie on and be done
hospital bag....thanks for the heads up blessed, now cant stop thinking about it :wacko:. I also have no idea (well some...) what to put in it. I will forget something for sure....i have baby brainand was a nightmare at heathrow security making sure i picked everything up.......i looked like some village idiot :nope:

Edit ....how big does this bag need to be....i think i need to buy one. I only have full on suitcases. And is it onefor me and one for baby????


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning girlies,

mitch your very naughty encouraging citymouse to go and write 'blah blah blah' on one of those threads!! lol, love it. go on..................

good luck at the 28 week apt FT. mine is next week. i also have the anti-d jab sceduled at mine. i didnt know we have to give blood? i dont mind though.

my spare room is such a mess of baby stuff and furniture i really want to get on with my nursery now but not starting until after xmas. need to give my poor credit card a rest!

guess i'll start hospital bag in the new year too. best to be prepared!


----------



## Glowstar

Cupcake - sorry to hear about your doggie and Mum hope they are both OK and keeping everything crossed for a good result from the biopsy :hugs:

Mitch - I am with you on the can't be arsed feeling :thumbup: taking me all my effort to get dressed in the morning and haven't done my hair in months...it's just tied back all the time :wacko:

Had the worst case of baby brain so far this morning. Was stood in the bedroom just about to leave for work, was talking to DH who was still lying in bed (day off) and I grabbed my dressing gown and put it on over my clothes....OH said 'what are you doing??' I had put it on thinking it was my coat and hadn't even noticed :rofl: :rofl:

FT- good luck at Midwives....I've got my 25 week appt at 3.45pm :thumbup: going to ask her about this lazy little boy not moving much :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

ARGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :cry:

baby is measuring ahead still!!! LO is now measuring 32 @ 27 wks 2 days!!! :wacko: The mw said she is only ever concerned when babies measure small. But to find out why mine is big she is booking me in for a consulatant appt - the consultant will feel to see if its baby or excess fluid etc :(

My mum was told me and sis would be big babies.... but we were both 7pounds.

IM SO WORRIED!!! esp as dad was 13 pounds when born :(

im not going to relax now. She started saying well even if it isssss a big baby and means a c-section - who cares when its healthy baby healthy mummy.* I CARE!!!* :cry::

sorry to moan :(


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh FT try not to stress!! They will get it sorted out!


----------



## kymied

Cupcake - I work at a lab that runs animal biopsies and other tests. We see I hope your dog turns out to be ok. I've lost several dogs to tumors and know how hard it is to not be able to do anything for them.

lozza - I'm glad I could entertain you. I never know how long a post is until I hit Post. I tend to do long posts because there is so much for me to catch up on after one day of you girls chatting.

FT - My nurse also said my baby is measuring ahead but she's not really worried. She said if it continues we'll do another ultrasound to see if it's baby or fluid. I was about 6.5 lbs and my hubby was 7, we shouldn't make a big baby right? I'm already worried about a fast labor like my mom I don't need to worry about the baby being a bowling ball too.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thats the thing kymied - my DH was only 6 pound and i was 7 pound.... so i didnt expect to be measuring big???

so confusing :( im going to be worried until i see the consultant - i know it :(


----------



## emera35

FT - try not to get stressed honey :hugs: everything will be ok, I'm sure the consultant will be able to tell you a lot more, so its good that your MW is looking into it. A lot of people have excess fluid, and to be honest that's the most likely cause of measuring ahead. If you do have a bigger baby, which is possible given your family history, then don't panic! There are other options that don't mean a c-section, if that's really not what you want. Just stay calm and keep healthy until you know a bit more about what's happening. :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey ladies!! Hope all is good today?

Thanks for the tip on the loo roll *Glow* &#8211; My supervisor at work is pregnant with her second so have been given me loads of advise and she said when she had her stitches in she weed in the bath with just enough water to cover her lady bits to dilate the wee as it hurt so much. She was told to poor water on herself down there as she weed to dilate it but said she had trouble with that. She had to have over 30 stitches though included internal ones so was pretty bad bless her 

*Emera* &#8211; this may be a silly question but when you say hand express how do you actually do it? is it like milking a cow? :rofl: I've read about it a bit I just can&#8217;t see how to do it in my head. 

*Loo* hopefully the SIL pump can come apart and if I can sterilise it all will use hers I think
And Loo I'm sorry your afternoon yesterday was so emotional.

* FT* not sure if my tummy is heavy but it is defiantly more solid, its like concrete. I do get an ache under my boobs just on my ribcage sometimes which I think is from the strain from the bump. The FIL (who the doctor) has suggested getting a bump support for this and my back, the ones that are like bras for your bump, but didn&#8217;t know if I would be comfy with it or not so haven&#8217;t looked in to it. &#8211; Good luck with the MW appointment as well 


* Mrs cupcake * I'm so sorry about you dog, I&#8217;ll keep fingers crossed hels alright for you

March does seem to be coming up fast! Specially seeing as I'm due right at the beginning of march so really I only have January and February left. Bloody hell.


----------



## emera35

FT - I meant to say on my last post that its possible but not likely you'll have a bigger baby!! Was having a fight with Roh at the time, he was trying to shut himself in the kitchen :dohh:

Mrs Cupcake - Sorry to hear about the complications with your dog :( Thinking of you :hugs:

L&L - Hehe, its alot like milking a cow! :rofl: You'll get shown how to do it if you go to a breastfeeding class, and i'm pretty sure i got a leaflet about it off the MW too :thumbup: Its alot of fun!

Hmm can't remember about breast pads, but you'll need them all the time for months if breastfeeding, and if not, you'll still need them for a good few weeks until your milk dries up, in the first week or so i just had to even think about Roh and i was soaked! :haha:

Hospital bags - You'll just need a small carry-all type bag, like if you were going for a short weekend stay or something. I just had a fresh nighty, a change of clothes, a few scrappy old knickers (disposable paper pants are HORRIBLE!!!). Toiletries bag, a towel and a load of maternity pads and breast pads, oh, and a camera! I did take a book too, but was way too busy staring at Roh all the time, oh, and my maternity notes!

For Roh i had another bag (similar size) with a few vests, a few baby-gros, nappies, cotton wool, muslin squares, a little hat and a teddy and a nice blanket, and a cardigan.
Then OH had another little bag with some snacks, a water spray (for cooling me down, it was nice!) some lucosade type drinks, another camera and our phones, lots of change, for parking and taxis, vending machines and the tv/phone cards you have to buy in hospital, and a fresh t-shirt for him. Oh and a written list of phone numbers just in case :thumbup:

That was definitely all we used. As i was in for a week with Roh, i just gave OH a list and he brought more stuff for me as i needed it, but that was plenty for the first night and day :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks emera :( Im feeling soooo depressed.... literally like i just want to have a cry. silly as she said she wasnt worried i know :(

thanks for tips on hospital bag hun. I might start buying bits here and there now. I got maternity pads and breast milk pads yesterday - how practical of me! and also some newborn sized nappies.

maybe i should have bought 'nappies for giants'.......... lol.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

we HAVE SNOWWWWWWWW WOOOOPPIEE but theres some 1 out washing there car and i need milk and butter :( not happy no chance am going out tho x


----------



## littleANDlost

don&#8217;t risk going out in the snow by yourself Danielle incise you slip!!! can anyone pop to the shop for you?? 

Emera I'm not going to breastfeeding classes or anything like that, I might ask about it while in the hospital after giving birth or my MW. Though i think it sounds kinda fun!

So we have a sandwich lady come in our office everyday, normally I&#8217;m really good and stick with my lunchbox but not today, i brought a chicken salad, which sounds healthy, but i also got a double Decker bar and a can of coke (real coke not even diet coke) to eat with my lunch box of two sandwiches two packs of crisps a banana two cheese strings a yoghurt and a sausage roll. How am i not the size of a house?


----------



## emera35

FT - Trust me i know what you are feeling like :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Take it from someone who's being told they are high risk for a premature birth and therefore an underdeveloped small baby, whilst at the same time being told i'm high risk for having a big giant baby and i can't have a home birth and may have to get induced etc because it will be dangerous. Grrr! I just feel like crying after every appointment, they always make me feel like its all my fault too! I really don't need the worry. Thing is, at the end of it all, probably everything is going to be just fine. :shrug:
I've given up, and decided what will happen will happen. I'm getting lots of movement all the time, so i know she's ok in there, and i'm trying to stay as healthy as possible to do my best to look after her. Everything else is pretty much out of my control, so i'm refusing to worry! :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got the oh ( well dont no what to call him ha) to go for me on his way home form work i dont want 2 reck my uggs eather


----------



## emera35

L&L - your lunch sounds amazing! :munch: And hand expressing is fun...ish! :haha: The MWs should be able to help you after you've had your baby, yer :) My hand expressing highlight was when i went to London for the day when Roh was about 5 months old, i ended up in so much pain i had to spend 20 minutes expressing into the loos in a chinese restaurant in Chinatown! :rofl: Classy or what?!? It helped alot though, i thought i was going to explode! My friend who was with me kept giggling as my cupsize increased throughout the day! :dohh:


----------



## littleANDlost

very classy!! :rofl:. 
I'm quite worried about how painfull it can be with to much milk, when i lost Lily and my milk came in it had no where to go but i was told not to try to express any as it would take longer to dry up. So i guess i just have a bad experience but it was very painful, especially at night.

FT somehow managed to miss your worries on big baby, try not to worry! it may all be water in there!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks emera :( i just assumed i wud have a normal sized baby (as both me and OH were) and wud have the baby via normal delivery. 

I think im going to look into giant babies and what a c-section means for birth etc just so if i AM having a giant - i can feel prepared. :(

i really didnt eat THAT many mcds fries.... in fact, my weight gain is apparently bang on!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ft dont worrie i alwasy measured big with izzy at 39 week i was 42weeks by mesuments. she was a tiny 6lb 14 x


----------



## MsCrow

FT, STOP

Stop panicking and most of all, stop thinking there is a 'normal' with pregnancy and childbirth. There isn't! Trust your midwife, she is WAY more experienced than you, trust that you will be ok, your pregnancy is your pregnancy, not a definition of 'normal'.

I'm slightly worried I'm so small, but hey, I eat healthy, I'm careful, I'll see what the MW says. If anything, whilst I can't control my outside life and its very stressful, I'm learning to go with the flow for pregnancy and it's quite liberating, try it?


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies :hugs:

crow - i think i will be ok tomorrow as im normally a 'Meh - go with the flow' sort of lady.... but i think im just shocked lol.

Of course, my DH thinks its hilarious. He said 'well you got your irish dad's asian blood group.... so youve probably got his big baby syndrome too'. then laughs. Thanks babe. 
Thanks alot. :rofl:

Infact, i might write my dad an email now blaming him for all this - that might make me feel better!!! :rofl:

OK so i think im going to start doing a hospital bag list or something to take my mind of my giant baby. or maybe a birth plan. :dance:


----------



## MsCrow

I know, you want everything to be run of the mill so when it deviates slightly from that, it's easy to be thrown off course.

I agree, divert yourself, know that measurements are a little arbitrary and it's too early to be worrying about big or small babies. 

I think a cupcake is in order.


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> I'm about to lose my patience with the "how much weight have you gained" threads that are just an excuse for people to come in and say, "Oh, I've gained exactly ONE THIRD OF A POUND and I'm 22 weeks!"
> 
> I get that some women don't gain quickly, but there's no need to herd up and boast about it. It just makes everyone else feel like a bunch of cows.

Hear hear! Couldn't agree more!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

if any 1 would like help with hospital bags am here i stayed in 1 night xx


----------



## firsttimer1

> I think a cupcake is in order.

EAT? IM NOT EATING NOW UNTIL THIS BABY IS OUT ;) (joking!)

i think i swa a link to a hospital bag list on one of the trimesters. I will look for it now and then see if you ladies (danielle / emera etc) have anything to add to it.... :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

here is the link to the list :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/100575-pack-your-hospital-bag-suggestions.html


----------



## xdaniellexpx

all i would do is what u think is enough throw a few extra in i went through 3 pairs of pjs and 24pk of pads


----------



## loolindley

Mrs Cupcake. I am so so sorry to hear about your dog. I'm keeping you in my thoughts, and hope that things work out ok, but I completely understand your worry and upset. What a dreadful thing. :hug:

Kymied, MsCrow - I wouldn't know what you mean...mine smell of roses!!!!! OK, Maybe not nearly as rosy as normal!!! At least it's moving though....that's always nice!

Mitch - with you on the can't be arsed. I've not had my highlights done since I found out I was pregnant as I heard they weren't safe in the first tri, and now I can, I just CBA! :xmas13: I think it also speaks volumes that I am still in my pj's today, and don't plan on showering until after my post lunch nap!!!!

FT, I'm so sorry to hear about your giant baby. But it's healthy, right? It's just going to miss shape your foof a bit more. If it's any consolation, when my Mum was pregnant with my brother she was told he was massive, and when he came out was just 7 and a bit lbs, so they DO get it wrong. Please take my mocking in the spirit it was intended. I'm convinced I have a massive baby in there (with it's massive head and shoulders), and glad that someone can share my worries!!!!!


----------



## emera35

L&L - Your lunch description set me off, i shoved Roh in bed and i've now eaten a big chunk of cheddar with chutney and crackers, an orange, a bag of crisps, 4 slices of toast with real butter and marmalade and the half pot of Hagan-Daas left over from last night! I'm a bit too full now, but have a big cup of tea and some biscuits now to make me feel better! :haha:

Also big :hugs: you didn't have a good experience hun :hugs:. Its very true that you need to avoid all stimulation to produce if you want your milk to dry up quickly, so expressing then would be a bad idea. When you are feeding though it only gets really painful at the start a few days in when your milk first comes in , as our bodies are set up to automatically make enough milk for 2 babies, and then on and off when they start dropping feeds. I remember lying awake when Roh started sleeping for 6 hours straight through the night wishing he'd wake up so i could feed him :haha:

MsCrow - You are dead right, there is no such thing as normal with any aspect of pregnancy, we all have our own unique experience. Same with life in general i've always thought ;)


----------



## loolindley

My next few posts are showing off at my uber organisation. I have spent the morning shopping, so am going to post a list of what I have bought (and how much money I have saved buying with discount), and my second list is how completed my 'things to buy for the baby' list is. Seriously, I am so proud of myself, it _is_ just showing off, so please ignore it if you don't like self indulgent posts!!! :xmas13:

In other news, all this shopping means the xmas tree is still naked!

EDIT - FT, just realised that you are genuinely upset about the big baby thing. I shouldn't have been so jokey, I'm sorry. I'm sure everything will be fine. You'll get a scan at the consultants too probably, so get to see you LO again. xxx


----------



## Glowstar

FT try not to worry. I had a 6lb5oz baby at 42 weeks. Imagine if she had been born at 40 weeks??? she was classed as small for dates when she was born but they didn't pick that up at all...I measured OK all the way through and I am sure size can work both ways :shrug:
On the flip side of this with DD2 I was measuring 3 weeks too small at 28 weeks. I was sent for a growth scan and she was measuring fine...I just didn't have a lot of fluid....she was 7lbs 6oz at 40 weeks and 1 day.

It's also perfectly reasonable to expect a normal delivery up to and beyond 9lbs so there is no saying at this point you won't have the delivery you want.

Also at the end of the day I seriously don't care how baby is born as long as he is OK. It's OK to have ideas and a birth plan but with child birth everything can change in a split decision. I can tell from your posts you're the kind of person that will deal with whatever the outcome is....big baby...small baby....as long as healthy :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Things I have bought this morning...

Monitor &#8211; 64.99 - £52.00
3 x 88 nappies &#8211; 35.97 &#8211; 23.98 (buy 2 get 1 free)

SHOULD HAVE PAID 100.96 FOR THE ABOVE ORDER. ACTUALLY PAID 75.98.

sterilisation kit &#8211; 60.00 &#8211; 48.00
2 x nipple cream &#8211; 19.98 &#8211; 15.99
milk bags &#8211; 8.99 &#8211; 7.20 (free &#8211; buy 2 get 1 free)

SHOULD HAVE PAID 88.97 FOR THE ABOVE ORDER. ACTUALLY PAID 62.19 (should have been 63.99)


Changing bag &#8211; 79.95 &#8211; 63.96
3 x 9 packs of 56 wipes &#8211; 29.97 &#8211; 16.00 (1 free &#8211; buy 2 get 1 free)

SHOULD HAVE PAID 109.92 FOR THE ABOVE ORDER. ACTUALLY PAID 77.95 (should have been 79.96)


3 x bib packs &#8211; 14.97 &#8211; 7.99 (1 free &#8211; buy 2 get 1 free)
2 x blankets &#8211; 19.98 &#8211; 14.98 &#8211; 11.99 (buy 1 get 1 half price)
nail scissors &#8211; 2.99 &#8211; 2.40
4 x socks &#8211; 4.00 &#8211; 3.20
hooded towels &#8211; 9.99 &#8211; 8.00
muslin squares &#8211; 8.99 &#8211; 7.20
changing mat &#8211; 7.19 &#8211; 5.76

SHOULD HAVE PAID 68.11 FOR THE ABOVE ORDER. ACTUALLY PAID 44.50 (should have been 46.54)

FOR EVERYTHING

SHOULD HAVE PAID £367.96

ACTUALLY PAID £260.62


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon all,

FT dont panic yet. Im sure the consultant will be able to give you a more definitive answer - hae you got an appointment yet?

Pup is now home and im trying to get him to sleep. he keeps crying again. i can feel a very long day and night coming on (again).

Thank you so much for all your well wishes, it really means a lot and stops me feeling lonely when im sat at home on my own with a sick dog.

on the plus side, Miracle on 34th St is on the telly in a bit which will be nice. i love xmas films!!

im going to go and have a look at that hospital bag thread now.

L&L your lunch sounds amazing

Loo - where are you getting this stuff and hwy is it so cheap???


----------



## loolindley

Baby stuff list... Any thing with YES underneath it, I have bought, the blank ones I stll need to get. Also there are probably LOADS of things I still need to buy...

Moses Basket/stand/bedding

Crib/bedding

Cot/bedding

Changing table and mat

Muslin squares (8)
YES
Nappies
YES
Nursery furniture

Dimmer switch in nursery

6 vests with envelope necks

6 babygros
YES
3 pairs of cotton socks
YES
Bibs

2 shawls/blankets
YES
Freezer full of meals

Maternity pads

Breast pads/cream

Breast pump
YES
Steriliser/cleaning brushes
YES
Bouncer
YES
Pram
YES
Breast milk freezer packs
YES
Bottles
YES
Hats/bonnets

Car seat/easyfix base
YES
Swaddles/sleeping bag
YES
Baby bath

2 soft bath towels (hood?)
YES
Baby shampoo

Nail scissors
YES
Sudocrem/wipes/nappybags

2 nappy bins

Baby changing bag
YES
Baby monitor
YES
Papoose
YES


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - dont worry hun, ive been joking myself. I will truely start to panic when/if they say it IS a big baby :hugs:

Thanks Glow :) looking forward to your appt? :)

Loo - where did you get the nappies from? great list by the way! do u feel really organised now? i did yesterday after a mini online spree :dance:

edit: *Mrs Cupcake *- the mw is sending a letter today requesting an appt. she sd it MAY be before christmas - maybe not. she also sd if she had ANY concerns she wud be sending me there TODAY for the appt.... so i guess thats something xxx


----------



## emera35

FT - That list looks fine, although i wore nighties not pjs, so didn't have the same problem as Danielle, i sat on a big pad on the bed as well as everything else, so leakage was alot easier to deal with, just went through a load of pads and knickers. The hospital provided me with sterile pads for the first few days anyway, as i had quite a few stitches. Oh, the only other thing i'd recommend is pack a few of your own teabags, hospital tea is rank. I did also get OH to bring along a couple of pillows from home the second day, which was really nice, as the hospital ones just aren't the same ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

izzys in bed am fed nice chicken hot pot snow is falling waiting for mirical on 34 street :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Well if anyone wants to know what my limit is....its 1 1/2 hours walking around town...then game over. Am knackered but it was successful but have decided i am getting rest of baby stuff online :haha:

After going up 3 bra sizes....i have realised that the size i bought is actually too big so bought 2 underwires in a size down and went for 2 nonwired same size.....they feel pretty comfy just not as nice a shape created with the pups i feel. Will give them a go os i am sure i will need to switch over in the new year :wacko:

Ft - sounds like your midwife went well....dont worry too much about measuring big...exactly like the other ladies said...it may not be all baby and it is certainly better thatn baby being small and underdeveloped :thumbup:. Look on the bright side you may get another scan and get to see bubba again...lucky girl :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

with my hospital now u have to take eveything even milk if not bf :( if u have fogoten anything its ermm tufff!


----------



## loolindley

what chanel is Miracle on 34th on? I could do with a bit of something Christmassy


----------



## emera35

Loo, you are only getting 8 muslins, or 8 packs?!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for the hospital bag advice emera and the link ft....i think i will start another page onmy baby spreadsheet ha ha.

You know what i cannot find anywhere is little cotto nighties...not necessarily maternity...jusy bigger sizes :nope:....just wantsome cheap ones for now...and not frumpy things either


----------



## loolindley

FT, I bought 3 boxes of 88 nappies on buy 2 get 1 free on the mothercare website. I got the size 2 because it caters for 6lbs - 13lbs. You might need toddler nappies though for your newborn... :xmas13:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Glowstar

It's all changed since I had mine....back then you just took yourself and that was it :rofl: :wacko:

No idea where to start with hossy bag this time...will have to have a look. Might ask MW this afternoon if I have to take my own milk???


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - that sounds lush :hugs:

mitch - Bra's are a nightmare now arent they. 
and yer im claming down now. My DH said he wud rather the baby is big than small... and i guess he's right. :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

Emera, I got 8 muslins. Is that not enough? I couldn't really figure out how useful they would be. I take it I need more?!!!


----------



## Glowstar

:cry:


----------



## emera35

Mitch, i got the nursing / maternity nighties from mothercare, i can recommend them :thumbup: Not cheapy cheapy, but i was very tidy in labour and didn't get them ruined or anything :haha: Also might have been something to do with the fact that my nightie was apparently up near my armpits all through labour :dohh: Hah, i didn't care in the slightest that i was naked from the boobs down the whole time :D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

miracle on 34th st is on channel 4. its the classic version!

ive only got 5 individual muslins myself, is that not enough?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nights PRIMARK i just bought a size 16-18 2.50 each binned them :D


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> FT, I bought 3 boxes of 88 nappies on buy 2 get 1 free on the mothercare website. I got the size 2 because it caters for 6lbs - 13lbs. You might need toddler nappies though for your newborn... :xmas13:
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

HA bloody HA!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar said:


> :cry:

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO whats wrong??? :(


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

whats the matter glowstar?


----------



## Glowstar

Good idea Danielle...think I might go to Primarni to get mine :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i didnt use muslins atall:shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

:shrug: Just had to look then....wrong emoticon....was meant to be a :hugs: for FT :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - are u ok??

edit: hahahahahahaha i wondered what that was about!!!! PHEW.


----------



## loolindley

Whats up Glowstar?


----------



## firsttimer1

OH YER I FORGOT TO SAY - my baby is head down already with back to the left... hence feeling kicks on the right side where feet are. MW said most babies who are head down at 27/28 weeks will stay there.... :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Pressed wrong emoticon.....I'm fine...but thanks for all the lovely concern :hugs::hugs:

FT - just posted on PAL thread for you :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Loo, i got 20 to start with, and i bought another 10 after a few months, i use them for EVERYTHING!! Burping cloth, tucking under spare boob when feeding to stop drips, cleaning up sick / spit up / snot, emergency nappy, emergency maternity pad, putting under babies bottom on plastic changing mat if its cold in the night, swaddling cloth, protecting mattress when feeding lying down, Clipping to the buggy hood when the sun is shining in the wrong direction oh and emergency sun hat too. And thats not even including using them when we started weaning. They are great, i'm going to buy another 10 i think to bulk out my supply :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

at least you know we care glowstar!

Loo are you getting all that stuff from mothercare with FTs 20% discount code? i think i might do the same!


----------



## Glowstar

I beleive with your first the head engages much earlier than with subsequent pregnancies. It's good baby is head down...that's where you want them to be :winkwink:

Hopefully might find out where this lazy little tinker is. Wondering if he's gone head down hence his limbs are more behind the placenta now (anterior) which might explain lack of movement....I hope :wacko:


----------



## emera35

FT - Same here, except facing the other way! :) i have boney buttocks pressing up on my ribs on the right hand side, its rather uncomfortable!


----------



## firsttimer1

im going to look on mothercare again at nighties now..... :)


----------



## loolindley

Emera, Thanks for the tip, I will look for some more!!!

Mrs Cupcake, yep I got it all with the 20% discount. The reason why it is in 4 orders is because I wanted to take full advantage of the Buy 2 get 1 free offers, and it I did it all in one order I would have paid for all the expensive ones, and got 3 bibs for free :nope: 

I had to do it over the phone in the end because they werent taking all the discount off, so I called them, and they sorted it all out, gave me my staff discount xmas13:), and off I went with my mahoosive savings!!!

I'm well happy! Just had some tarter sauce on toast to celebrate!


----------



## mitchnorm

Bump photos...no wonder i feel like the size of a house...I am!!!! :-(
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111216-00052.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 13









IMG-20111216-00053.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wondertwins

*TGIF!! TFIF!!* :thumbup: :happydance::happydance:

Cupcake- So sorry about your pup. :hugs:

Loo- :rofl: Be nice to FT! Her giant baby doesn't need to be teased like this. ;) :hugs: :haha:

FT- I'll throw in all the requisite: don't worries that the other laddies have mentioned. However, I think you're forgetting one extremely important (some may say HUGE) advantage to having a giant baby. *More weight on baby = less weight on you!!!!* I'm hoping for a couple of 10 pounders myself. :rofl: :rofl: Oh, and for whatever it's worth, the weights of twins are watched pretty closely towards the end, so there is quite a bit of data from mamas in the twins forum on this, and I've observed that the predicted weights are always high. (e.g. doctor will predict a 6.5 pounder and the baby will come out at 5.14)

Regarding a bag for hospital... making sure you have your camera, phone and clothes to wear home are key. As for the rest of it.... it never hurts to take, but you may never even use it. (U.S. hospitals tend to provide you with a bunch of swag). 

A note about pads -- last time, I didn't use any of what I brought. The stuff the hospital provides is so much better! They gave me these gigantic pads which made my little maxi pads look pathetic, and they had the added bonus of having a cold gel in them. They felt soooooooo good on my poor foof. I persuaded a nurse into giving me a bunch of them to take home. :blush: Another thing they gave me that was wonderful was a squirt bottle. For several months, every time I went to the bathroom, I filled it with water and used it to squirt myself. It was a great relief, and felt like the only way I could really get clean.


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- if you're the size of a house, it's the cutest dang house ever. :hugs: But I have a bone to pick regarding your sideways picture. My neck hurts so it's hard to turn and see them well. :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Also, if anyone was after them, both the steralisation kit and monitors were half price BEFORE I got the 20% discount. I'll paste the offers, because I got £72 and £78 off respectivly.

https://www.mothercare.com/Tommee-T...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


https://www.mothercare.com/Tomy-Dig...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - YAY for bump photos!!! :)

Thanks WT :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

:O september babys are now beeing conceved thats scarey :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - me you and mitch all bought that monitor LOL... they will have no stock soon :hugs:

edit: daniellle.... whoah! september? oh yer - omg thats scary!!!


----------



## loolindley

Mitch if you are the size of a house, then I am a mansion. Seriously. My arse needs it's own postcode.

You're right WT, FT needs to come to terms with her toddler before we ridicule her further :xmas13:


----------



## loolindley

EDIT - Mitch, it's a gorgeous bump! I am insanely jealous!

FT, It's like the Kaz Cooke book all over again! we must be working on commission!


----------



## firsttimer1

> You're right WT, FT needs to come to terms with her toddler before we ridicule her further :xmas13:

you just wait....... if your LO measures big im going to have a field day :rofl:


----------



## emera35

WT - Ooh, a squirty thing sounds good, the MW kept asking me if i'd been for a poop after, and i was like "no i'm fine" on the 3rd day, she said, "you have to go" I was like "noooo! I'm too scared!" :haha: So she told me to go and run a warm bath and try to poop in the bath!?!?! :shock: No fricking way lady! Obviously it all worked out in the end. :haha:


----------



## emera35

Mitch - Nice bump lady :thumbup: It might feel huge, but it looks pretty neat :)

Loo - I think things are starting to attempt to go into orbit around my arse! :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

emera35 said:


> WT - Ooh, a squirty thing sounds good, the MW kept asking me if i'd been for a poop after, and i was like "no i'm fine" on the 3rd day, she said, "you have to go" I was like "noooo! I'm too scared!" :haha: So she told me to go and run a warm bath and try to poop in the bath!?!?! :shock: No fricking way lady! Obviously it all worked out in the end. :haha:

That first poo is almost scarier than giving birth!!!! And when you're done, you have no baby to show for all the trouble. :rofl: The squirty bottle filled with warm water serves the same purpose as the warm bath without the icky results. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I was really looking for nighties to wear in bed now rather than labour....my PJs are getting a bit tight around belly but I get hot in bed...with cold coming now, I like to wear something a bit flimsy....plus a bit of cutsie might get OH in the mood:haha:

Thanks for the photo comments and sorry for being sideways AGAIN:dohh:. I am technically challenged and they are posted directly from phone. I cant believe there has to be another 12 weeks of growth in my bump though...I think I underestimated how big pregnant laddies get :haha:

I am right back to Mothercare for muslins and nappies - I eyed them up yesterday...but have proper laptop now :happydance: wooop


----------



## emera35

wondertwins said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> WT - Ooh, a squirty thing sounds good, the MW kept asking me if i'd been for a poop after, and i was like "no i'm fine" on the 3rd day, she said, "you have to go" I was like "noooo! I'm too scared!" :haha: So she told me to go and run a warm bath and try to poop in the bath!?!?! :shock: No fricking way lady! Obviously it all worked out in the end. :haha:
> 
> That first poo is almost scarier than giving birth!!!! And when you're done, you have no baby to show for all the trouble. :rofl: The squirty bottle filled with warm water serves the same purpose as the warm bath without the icky results. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: yeah, it was terrifying! I was disproportionately pleased with myself afterwards though, i felt like everyone should have cheered when i came out the bathroom! :lol:


----------



## mitchnorm

Anyone seen these smaller muslins - 50pk for £7.99 on Mothercare https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7.....

they are 12cmx12cm - is that big enough??


----------



## Glowstar

emera35 said:


> wondertwins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> WT - Ooh, a squirty thing sounds good, the MW kept asking me if i'd been for a poop after, and i was like "no i'm fine" on the 3rd day, she said, "you have to go" I was like "noooo! I'm too scared!" :haha: So she told me to go and run a warm bath and try to poop in the bath!?!?! :shock: No fricking way lady! Obviously it all worked out in the end. :haha:
> 
> That first poo is almost scarier than giving birth!!!! And when you're done, you have no baby to show for all the trouble. :rofl: The squirty bottle filled with warm water serves the same purpose as the warm bath without the icky results. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: yeah, it was terrifying! I was disproportionately pleased with myself afterwards though, i felt like everyone should have cheered when i came out the bathroom! :lol:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: hey I didn't make the same mistake twice...no sireeeeeeeee I ASKED for a pesarie to be inserted up my poo pipe the 2nd time to make SURE I would go EASILY!!


----------



## emera35

Mitch - Those look good, although you may want a few bigger ones too ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> :rofl: :rofl: hey I didn't make the same mistake twice...no sireeeeeeeee I ASKED for a pesarie to be inserted up my poo pipe the 2nd time to make SURE I would go EASILY!!

Poo pipe :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch...if you are a house I am a small Island!!! you look lovely...all bump :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - those nappies you bought from mothercare....were they these ones https://www.mothercare.com/Pampers-...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

Pack of 88 - 3 for 2 and for 6lbs up to 13lbs.....that would be 264 nappies...based on 10-12 per day...approx a months worth. Excuse me for being dumb....with any go to waste...will baby get over 13lbs in that space of time??

edit - actually 3 x 96


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im not sure those small muslins would be as useful in my opinion... im sticking with the bigger ones as those as what my friends use.


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> im not sure those small muslins would be as useful in my opinion... im sticking with the bigger ones as those as what my friends use.

mmm was thinking that...good for washing baby but bigger ones better long term I guess


----------



## firsttimer1

WOAH!!!!! Babies go through HOW many nappies a day mitch???? geeeeeesh - didnt know it was 12!! i thought maybe.... 6? oh no, i have sooo much to learn. and MAN thats alot of nappies to buy!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah FT I read 10-12 per day as newborn.....my SIL was saying to me that sometimes she changes more often than she needs to and has completely avoided any nappy rash on my 6 month old nephew which sounds like a bonus to me :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

I don't think you'll go through twelve...it's usually a nappy chage with every feed. Obviously this can be more with a BF baby as they tend to feed more frequently. I used to have a quick check in the nappy and if it was still clean I wouldn't change it :winkwink: I would say probably more like 6-8 nappies a day on average....suppose it depends how much your baby poo's :thumbup:

Don't make the mistake I did of drinking Grapefruit juice while BF...that resulted in 20 poo's and a sore bottom :nope:


----------



## loolindley

Yep, those are the nappies I got. My Mum assured me that babies put on weight at a rate of oz's rather than lb's, so we should be safe with that size.

I read 10-12 nappies a day too!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks glow / mitch

ladies - whats the difference between mini midi and maxi nappies???? :shrug: i mean, mini's fit 6-13 lbs..... is midi the next weight up and then maxi the biggest weight?

edit: just found description and midi fits 9lbs - 20lbs so i assume my guess was right....


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm not sure it will get through nearly 300 nappies before going up a size....aargh...so confusing. I already bought some too....maybe I'll just buy as I go along


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmm how to squeeze more money out of people....who writes these things...Pampers or Huggies :haha:

I never changed mine that much and they NEVER had nappy rash (apart from Grapefruitgate)...plenty of Sudocrem and I suppose just using common sense...if nappy feels dry to touch it doesn't need changing :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

Yep, if you read further down in the info it should say what the weight of the baby it will fit. x


----------



## mitchnorm

:happydance: 14000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, an average baby weighs 6-7lbs, so the baby would have to put on half a stone in 6-8 weeks (if you use the nappies like Glowstar said), which would be impressive to say the least. x


----------



## loolindley

:cake::cake::cake: Happy 14000 posts!!!:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## firsttimer1

so are you just buying mini size ones?


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - I have put 2 x mini and 1 x Midi in my basket so far as the midi offers some overlap on weight - but a couple of pounds extra in weight. I already have about 100 nappies already


----------



## Glowstar

:cake:


----------



## loolindley

Huzzah for our mega nappy buying spree!!!! May we never need to buy nappies again! (well, at least for a couple of months!!! :xmas13:)

Good thinking with buying one box of the size 3. :dohh: Oh well, I will squeeze my baby into them, or failing that, donate some to someone


----------



## Glowstar

I've stocked up on some nappies but haven't gone overboard as I was always a faithful pampers user but have read good reviews about Asda's own brand of nappies...won various awards so I want to decide when baby is here what fits best etc etc so I've bought a selection of Pampers, Huggies and Asda ones to see which ones I like best :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Did the SLB code work with your nappy order??


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> I've stocked up on some nappies but haven't gone overboard as I was always a faithful pampers user but have read good reviews about Asda's own brand of nappies...won various awards so I want to decide when baby is here what fits best etc etc so I've bought a selection of Pampers, Huggies and Asda ones to see which ones I like best :thumbup:

Oooh yeah good idea.....I have Pampers and Huggies already (bought to get free stuff in Sainsburys and Boots) and maybe I will also try shop own brands and see


----------



## firsttimer1

ive not placed it yet - did it not work for you mitch??


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> ive not placed it yet - did it not work for you mitch??

No but think I may skip nappies and browse for a cot bed mattress, moses basket mattress and muslins instead


----------



## firsttimer1

nope! doesnt work - says its cant be used against that offer or invalid.

may try it against other stuff just to see if it just doesnt work against the nappies... x


----------



## loolindley

The SLB code doesn't work on nappies, but it is the only thing it doesn't work on. Still a proper bargain at buy 2 get 1 free though. x


----------



## mitchnorm

Has anyone bought a cotbed mattress as yet??


----------



## loolindley

Has everyone got snow apart from me? I feel a little left out!


----------



## wondertwins

You think you'll need a lot of nappies? Imagine all that times TWO! :twinboys: I'm going to go broke covering their little bums!!! :sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## loolindley

Not yet Mitch. Have a look on Ikea too. Someone told me they were really reasonable and good matresses too.


----------



## wondertwins

No snow here either. (We only get snow once every few years and it doesn't stick).

I went ahead and ordered both cribs (cot beds) this week because I found a deal where the mattress was free with the purchase of the bed! Woo hoo!

EDIT TO ADD: This is the crib I ordered, but I got it in Espresso rather than cherry: https://www.target.com/p/Graco-Sara...G=furniture&ci_sku=12405010&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=

And the mattresses were free!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - yep we got a new mattress for our cot. i think we got it thru argos after DH did some research.... not sure though :shrug:

Loo - all the snow we had has now gone........

WT - thats true, whatever wwe buy - u need double :rofl: unless you buy the MAXI nappies and put them both into one nappy? just an idea..... i like to help. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

No snow here....there was a bit of sleety stuff early on but too wet to stick. No blue skies and sunshine :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

I just saw meconium poop on TV for the first time.......... ITS DIGUSTING!!! and i couldnt smell it!!!!

:cry: today is a bad day. Ive discovered i may be giving birth to a giant - and the realism that poo is worse than i thought :cry:


----------



## loolindley

What channel are you watching to see meconium?

Neighbours is on. Surely that has got to be better viewing!

BTW, are you 'pensive' because of the toddler in your belly, or for another reason?


----------



## emera35

meconium poo doesn't smell that bad, but it is like tar! Its a mission wiping it off! The smell of BF babies pooo doesn't bother me much either. Its now that its gross because, well, Roh eats what we eat, so he has normal grown up poo. Ergh :sick:


----------



## mitchnorm

WT - love those cots.....very cute:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

no snow here either...

ive decided not to order any mothercare stuff and just wait until the new year. hope i dont regret it.

im planning on getting the sprung mattress from john lewis


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> WT - thats true, whatever wwe buy - u need double :rofl: unless you buy the MAXI nappies and put them both into one nappy? just an idea..... i like to help. :rofl:

Brilliant idea!!!! :rofl:

Loo- :rofl: (FT, I don't mean to egg her on... but.... :haha::haha:)

Mitch- Thanks. :flower: I mostly liked that they were a great bargain! :thumbup:

Here is the bedding that I've ordered. (Times two again). :wacko::wacko: https://www.target.com/p/DwellStudio-for-Target-Space-Crib-Set/-/A-11841178


----------



## mitchnorm

I am thinking of buying this on...cheaper in mothercare than argos plus that discount code may well work :thumbup:

https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-Springi-Cot-Bed-Mattress/dp/B002Z7CKN6


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo,

Im watching home&health 'bringing home baby' LOL

Yup pensive cos im pondering the giant baby which *could* be in me. and my mind has wondered to realms which include gest.diabetes and excess fluids too. But i think im calm again now.... so will go back to 'in love' shortly. I like to keep you all updated on my emotional turmoil :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

I prefer in love! 

If they had any reason to suspect GD it would have shown up in your pee sample this morning (well something would have shown up to indicate further tests were needed). Excess fluids are also normal and nothing to worry about. So don't worry about those two things :hugs: Seriously, there will bve nothing to worry about those things.

The masive baby however....... Don't worry though...I'm sure I'll be joining you in the massive baby club...I think I deserve the bad karma after winding you up all morning :xmas13:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely bedding WT

that mattress looks goood too

unfortunately i only have freeview so dont have that channel FT would like to though


----------



## wondertwins

Thanks, Cupcake! I thought it was cute and thought it would be easy to coordinate with since we have a lot of browns and blues in our house already. 

In other important news..... apparently yesterday was National Cupcake Day! I'm not sure how I missed out on this. :haha: I think I shall have to have a cupcake today instead.


----------



## mitchnorm

What do you all think about this one? Is it good enough for a cotbed to last? I know it needs to be sprung and not foam.....

https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-Springi-Cot-Bed-Mattress/dp/B002Z7CKN6

Had same one at Argos which had more, all positive reviews.....cheaper here espec with 20% off :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> Thanks, Cupcake! I thought it was cute and thought it would be easy to coordinate with since we have a lot of browns and blues in our house already.
> 
> In other important news..... apparently yesterday was National Cupcake Day! I'm not sure how I missed out on this. :haha: I think I shall have to have a cupcake today instead.

No cupcakes here :cry: and too tired to cook some. I have dark choc digestive biscuits and butter cookies mmmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

Thaks Loo :hugs:

and trust me cupcake... after seeing that 'first baby poo' (love how they try to make it sound cute) you should be GLAD you do not have this channel! PAH!

WELL my homemade Masterchef thai recipes are already ruined before ive started.... me and DH cannot locate fish sauce ANYWHERE! ive bought it a million times before :cry: Oh well. Just one of those days........ :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

FT, who was your contact for the staff discount at Mothercare? I don't suppose you have one for curry's do you? The fridge I want costs over a grand, and I could do with 20% off!!! :haha:

Right, I really ought to go for a shower and walk the dogs. It's started raining though, and I HATE walking them in the rain as I have no waterproof coat that fits anymore :sad2:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - not got round to your shower after your afternoon nap then?? :haha:.

Wear a binbag instead of waterproof coat :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, those matresses look really good.

FT, have you asked your dh to look in the foreign foods bit of the supermarket, they might have it there seperately to where they have it usually? Just a thought. Other than that, maybe try a bit of concentrated fish stock with soy in it?


----------



## firsttimer1

Lol - i cant even remember who gave me that code on here :rofl: glad they did tho! 

i feel you on not having any coats that fit. Ive started wearing DHs John Rocha fleece coat - but i now cant even zip that over the tummy section! DARN U GIANT!!!!

:rofl:

EDIT: loo, yep thats where we were looking :( ive bought it sooo many times but they are just sold out at both supermarkets which are near us. cant think why??!!! oh and thanks for stock/soy tip :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

In my defense I never had an afternoon nap because I was shopping too hard!

A bin bag might be the only option! Either that or let the dogs have a run in the garden instead....


----------



## emera35

National Cupcake day? Amazing, i'm on the case right now! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmm i DO have some good news....... i just sneezed. 

Thats SNEEZED. not peezed. *GO ME!* :)


----------



## emera35

in the meanwhile, here is some food porn for you of some tortes i made a while ago....

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Pictures009.jpg


----------



## mitchnorm

I have some fish sauce you can have FT :happydance:

I am now in the clothing sales section of mothercare :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Emera. I think i just fell a little bit in love with you. They are things of beauty


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- Come live with me! PLLLLLLEEEEEEAAAAASSSEEE!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Emera - just looking at those has sent me into overdrive!!!! :loopy:

AMAZING!

(Mitch - if you wouldnt mind posting it to Brackley for same day delivery then please :) )


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - they are wonderful. Are you going to provide baked goods for the secret stork...if so, I bagsie :winkwink:

What do we think about this laddies??https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tomy-Winni...BE3I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324048664&sr=8-1

I was hoping to accessorise nursery with fuchsia / bright pink stuff but love winnie the pooh....am torn

edit -I think its a bit big


----------



## littleANDlost

OMG i do some face to face meetings for the afternoon (3 hours worth) and you ladies go mad!! it took 20 minuets to catch up lol.

With nappies we have 3 boxes with about 82 nappies in each box of new born ones, was going to get the next size up as well just in case they grow out of these and maybe another box of new born before baby is here
WT you will need a lot of nappies!

with the cot bed mattress we have been given a cot bed and mattress but i want a new mattress which we have not yet gotten.

Mitch great bump!


----------



## firsttimer1

awww mitch i love that mobile! is it really too big? shame if so. Love the colours :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera - they look incredible!!!!!! i could so eat one of those right now.

how did i not know it was national cupcake day? do you think a bit of xmas cake will count?? lol


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> awww mitch i love that mobile! is it really too big? shame if so. Love the colours :)

Yeah and hubby just read reviews and having doubts about it now....he found it for us

I am torn between unisex or girl specific stuff at the moment....its like i dont quite believe its a girl til I see her:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

uve defo got a girlie hun :) well your nursery is neutral right? so u can go mad on a bit of colour :) thats what we are going to do when our bubs is here :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am back ladies fell asleep with my hot water bottle blanket and mircal on 34 street with the snow on the window am feeling all festive. i want some mulled wine neva had it before tho:dohh:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey laddies!! :flower:

How're you all doing this wet and wintery afternoon? 

FT - aww honey, I'm sure baby is fine and it's fab that the midwife doesn't seem to be worried. :hugs: Although the convo's re *GIANT *babies have made me...:rofl::rofl::rofl:...sorry!!!! 

Emera - OMG!!!!!!!!! Those are some beautiful cakes!!!! Please come live with us...we're ever so nice and would taste all your creations free of charge!!! :thumbup:

Feeling a little weird today (emotionally due to a friend and her problems) although I am a tad 'bunged up' :blush: so have just taken some prune juice...which perhaps may be making me feel 'strange'...:haha:

Our Christmas do yesterday was ok - would've been much better with a large glass/ bottle of red, but hey-ho!!! My manager (who has no people skills and is a blunt-posh lady who eats like a gnat) started off by saying...'well you've put on weight Nic...'!!!!! I just smiled and said thanks!! :nope: Made me giggle and I thought of lots of things to say after the event (as you do, pah!!) - mean lady :cry:

Really hope the luverly laddie with the doggie and mom with health issues get better soon :hugs: (so sorry read and forgot name, :dohh:)

There was lots more to say but I'm gonna go and have a browse at Mothercare and see if there is anything left after you lot seem to have bought up all their bloody stock!!!! :haha:

Catch up later xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi Nicnak.....mmmmm I have been going a little crazy on MC....just ordered mattress, some more clothes from sale and cot top changer (lightweight one)

Have fun shopping :xmas12:


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - if you have a large Wyvale garden centre near you (the big ones with the home store as well) they do a GREAT non-alcoholic mulled wine :)

*OK - sorry to bore you all but i just experienced one of the BEST things of my life *:dance:

I pretty much randomly sing alllll the time (yer - annoying i know)... anyway, i just sang a line of a song and when i stopped Digger started kicking. so i sang some more and digger went quiet... when i stopped he/she started kicking.... i did this for about 5 minutes! IT WAS AMAZING. :kiss:

shame i dont know if digger loves my singing - or hates it :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

aww FT thats lovely, LO has gotten used to your voice now obvously!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

funny u say that ft me an oh love dance house music always had it on in the car house when i was preg with izzy.

now she love music but only dances to dance music haha slow songs she dosent bother :D


----------



## loolindley

Ooh, I want a cot top changer. Are they one size fits all? I've not bought a cot yet, and probably wont until at least Feb as we wont have anywhere to put it.

My SiL has given us the crib Al's neice used. Do we need to buy a new matress? Is that what they recommend?

Mitch, the Winnie the pooh mobile is lovely. I think it is still very unisex.


----------



## firsttimer1

littleANDlost said:


> aww FT thats lovely, LO has gotten used to your voice now obvously!!!

is that what it is do you think?

i do sing alllll the time. and i did do 28 days of back to back trianing in october.... so i would think baby is SICK of my voice :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - amazing....wonder if diggers thanking you for shutting up or wants you to carry on....:winkwink:

I dont play music at all to my bump or in fact speak to her.....still feels a little weird and I would feel a bit stupid


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - yup they recommend a new mattress hun :)

danielle - heehee, i wonder if our LO's will all calm down to christmas music then???? :rofl: christmas music in march..... mmmmm...... lol!


----------



## loolindley

FT,that's lovely!!!! :cloud9:

I just tried singing to see if I got the same response, but my pup took it as her cue to dance and jump all over my bump, so I've stopped!!!!

I need to talk more. Actual words, not just typing on here :xmas13: Maybe I should read as I type|!


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> FT,that's lovely!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I just tried singing to see if I got the same response, but my pup took it as her cue to dance and jump all over my bump, so I've stopped!!!!
> 
> I need to talk more. Actual words, not just typing on here :xmas13: Maybe I should read as I type|!

actually thats not a bad idea, i trained in learning & development psych and i honestly believe that chatting away to your LO is one of the best things you can do :hugs: 

I know it feels silly doing it though haha x


----------



## citymouse

Good lord, you chatty laddies! 9 pages in 8 hours? Are we trying to hit 15,000 posts today?

Cupcake, I'm so sorry about your pup. Hope your day of recovery isn't going too roughly. :hugs:

Glowstar, LMAO about your bad smiley choice. I used to belong to a board with literally a thousand smileys and when you weren't sure if there was one, you just typed it anyway, and sometimes you'd get lucky. Or sometimes it would be freakishly wrong. 

FT, sorry about having to give birth to a kindergartener. :hugs: Imagine how much meconium a 45-pound baby can produce! ;) No, I'm sure you'll be fine.

I'm surprised that they give you UK lads such precise data when you go in. Seems like inviting a world of heartache. When I go in, the doctor does her thing and doesn't tell me any of it (except they always tell me my weight... er... thanks).

Our neighbors have told us that our Christmas gift is to go through all their old baby stuff before they donate it and take whatever we want! I know they sold a bunch because they had twins and there's a really active twin parenting movement in the area. But just the random stuff will be great! 

Although I'm still clueless about the registry. :dohh: I just keep adding things with no idea if it's the right thing or if they'll even match. And I'm starting to suspect that I've actually subconsciously chosen boy colors for my little girl's things.


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Ooh, I want a cot top changer. Are they one size fits all? I've not bought a cot yet, and probably wont until at least Feb as we wont have anywhere to put it.
> 
> My SiL has given us the crib Al's neice used. Do we need to buy a new matress? Is that what they recommend?
> 
> Mitch, the Winnie the pooh mobile is lovely. I think it is still very unisex.

I think cot top changers are standard size....I have just bought one on mothercare...decided on a non-wooden one...have gone with this as it looks considerably lighter in weight to lift on an off with baby in arms - https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7


----------



## Nicnak282

Ahh FT, that's FAB!! :thumbup: Although I suppose she/ he may be celebrating that you've stopped singing, hence you feeling pokes and prods when you finish...???? :haha::haha::winkwink:

Just having a little looksie on MC...are any of you hoping to breast-feed and thinking of getting a '_Mamascarf_'? They look good and have great reviews...I just think if OH's mates are visiting I may feel a little better than just whopping out my boobie every time the little lady wants some grub!!! :rofl: Or perhaps they may feel a little more comfortable seeing as mine are growing by the second...:holly:


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> FT, sorry about having to give birth to a kindergartener. :hugs: Imagine how much meconium a 45-pound baby can produce! ;) No, I'm sure you'll be fine.

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Has anyone seen the film Bridesmades? I might get it out of the videoshop tonight. I've heard it's pretty funny, but thought I should go fof recomendations.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

you lot seem to be buying the whole of mothercare!

i like the winnie the pooh mobile but can see it does look quite big, i think the toys come off and can be played with by baby (according to the pics) so it is a bit more useful than a normal mobile.

as regards talking to bump, i dictate letters all day long (my lucky secretary gets to type them!) so i think my baby hears a lot of my voice!!! i said hubs needs to start speaking more at home to balance things out a bit.

pups is still crying. i am losing my mind. it is very high pitched.


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Has anyone seen the film Bridesmades? I might get it out of the videoshop tonight. I've heard it's pretty funny, but thought I should go fof recomendations.

HIlarious!!! Loved it.....went to see it at cinema with a group of girls and it wasnt wat we expected at all (expected all girly girly but it was more like a female version of the Hangover) - however watch it with hubby the other week and apart from a couplr of funny scenes he was nonplussed


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loo, i have seen it. and yes it is funny but quite the usual rom com type film in most respects. i would day it is funnier than most and worth a watch.

im thinking of getting takeaway to reward myself for being such a good and patient dog-mummy all day.


----------



## mitchnorm

:hugs: for the puppy Cupcake - so sad :cry

With you on the takeaway....I am going for a curry tonight I think


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Lads! 

You totally deserve a treat Cupcake, my 3 year old cocker 'talks' almost constantly. I can't shut her up, and it drives me potty. I feel your pain!

Right, being as I managed to miss my post dinner nap, I am going to go for a pre tea nap.


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmmm sleep....wonder if its too late to catch 40 winks befroe hubby comes home


----------



## firsttimer1

i just tried to nod off but didnt work... and I sooooooo dont feel like cooking tonight anymore. BOO!


----------



## mitchnorm

Takeaway for us :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Ooh nap! No chance till roh is in bed, mind you that's only about 2 hours off, I can then just doze infront of the tv till OH gets home :thumbup: cooking bangers and mash with veg and gravy for me and roh. Yum! Stupid really, he hates mash and will just end up cleaning it off the wall :dohh: ah well I fancied it!


----------



## firsttimer1

i hate mash too :( but i eat it to keep my DH happy now and again. :rofl:

wish i was having takeaway...... an indian.....a Prawn Dhansak. Yum. 
*EDIT:* actually, no, a Dopiaza. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Choice between indian, chinese or pizza. Was thinking curry..lamb jalfrezi mmmmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

i nearly alwaaaaays chose chinese but if i didnt have thai stuff already for tonight; i wud be calling our local indian as i type! :) YUM. i love hottish dishes - lamb and prawn are the best.

oh no...... food is taking over my brain again.... here we go....!


----------



## loolindley

What a great sofa nap!!! 90 MINUTES OF LUSH!!!!

Woke up and had a pre tea snack of a piece of cheese (why are all the adverts showing cheese? Don't they realise how impressionable I am?????), and am thinking pizza for tea. Now, It's important I have jalapeno's on it, but do I go for a spicey vegetarian, or a Tuna and jalapeno one? DECISIONS DECISIONS!!!!!

OH working tonight (when he get's home from his day job), so you are stuck with me for the rest of the night! You lucky lads!


----------



## firsttimer1

TUNA & JALAPENO! :dance: My vote is cast.


----------



## loolindley

Just noticed your tag. HILLARIOUS!!!!! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## x-amy-x

I NEED A MACDONALDS! Like actually really need one. Would be a disaster if i didnt get one too :(


----------



## citymouse

Amy! Every time I see you I want to give you :hugs:! How's Connie?


----------



## loolindley

Amy, it's important that either you or your DH goes and gets you one. It's not for you.....it's for Connie :xmas13:

Rashy, what like sitting on the sofa catching up with bnb? :xmas13:


----------



## citymouse

Loo, never! Like a proper woman of high productivity, I sit at the DESK and spend all day on BnB.


----------



## citymouse

I'm feeling very virtuous because the in-laws emailed to see what Christmas recommendations DH and I had for each other and for the first time probably since we've been married I actually replied with suggestions.

I'm a saint!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse - are the hormones sending you all soft??? :haha:

Loo - we are now considering pizza....i always have jalapenos, anchovies, fresh tomatos and mushroom...thin crust and chicken dippers with buffalo hot sauce. Then dip my pizza in it for extra hotness...mmmmmm. We have both herbies and dominos in our village but instead get delivery from papa johns in next village....the best!!!!!

Ok online pizza order here i go.:happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

x-amy-x said:


> I NEED A MACDONALDS! Like actually really need one. Would be a disaster if i didnt get one too :(

:xmas3: amy...hope all is good with you and connie x x


----------



## Kel127

I must have accidently unsubscribed to this thread, and forgot all about it- opps. I feel so behind now. 

Amy- I had a McDonalds craving earlier this week, but got it on Wedn. night. Now I really want pizza for dinner!


----------



## citymouse

I love ordering from Dominos online... once I had it post to my FB page because I thought it was funny, and then I realized it posts the details of your order... :blush: Like everyone needs to know I order every possible variation of bread with cheese on it.


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- Your pizza choice sounds heavenly. (But instead of anchovies, I would have chicken). 

Loo- Don't forget. You're sick. That's why you're on the couch! It has nothing to do with BnB catching up.

Amy- Sweet little Connie NNNNNNEEEEEEEEDDDDS McDonalds. Don't keep that little princess away from what she needs. :)

Citymouse- Did you make real suggestions? Or did you just ask for baby stuff? I'm being hounded for a list, and I'm inclined to put a bunch of baby stuff on there because I can't think of anything else.


----------



## emera35

Had my bangers and mash and now I want pizza and macdonalds too! Damn you ladies!! :haha: 

Its all ok though, I have half a tub of baileys hagan-daas in the freezer and a lot of cheese and biscuits, I think I'll make it through! Just sitting with roh watching ITNG then ice cream and nap time after a quick story and tucking him in. Yay :D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

didnt have takeaway in the end. but had pizza from the freezer but it was seriously hot. even though i picked off the chillis and actually like hot food it still burnt my mouth off!

then i had cheese (strong cheddar) with a nice fresh crisp grannie smith apple. yum.

was quite an early dinner really so plenty of time for a second dinner later! lol

ps pups now asleep. thank god.


----------



## loolindley

Oh, yeah, I _nearly_ forgot I was ill. You're right. This is all part of the recovery process. So is the pizza.

I am so jealous of you all with your lovely delivery pizza services. We have nothing here, but there is a kebab shop that makes alright pizzas, but they don't deliver, so I will have to go down and get it.

Rashy, I totally understand the 'one of everything' decision on breads. You can never have enough carbs, right? Especially with melted cheese on them!! :xmas13:

I asked my Mil for new pans. There were some Tefal ones on half price, so I have had them. Very practical, and means I don't have to fork out for new ones. Huzzah!

Right. I know it's a bit early for tea, but I'm frigging starving. Nomnomnom


----------



## citymouse

I gave them real suggestions. I'm not asking for baby stuff yet because I don't know what we'll need!


----------



## Kel127

All I requested for Christmas are lots of diapers in various baby sizes plus Connor's size 6 diapers and lots and lots of wipes.


----------



## mitchnorm

Poop Emera....now really want some Haagen Daas ice cream after pizza...hubby says he'll go out and get some :happydance:

Baileys sounds fab.....or another flavour...mmm decisions decisions


----------



## emera35

I've just told OH to tell. Everyone I want amazon vouchers, as I can never justify spending out on my fiction addiction! I called all the parents and got them to club together for a DAB radio for OH. My family has gotten so small in the last few years (we've just lost 7 close family members between us in 3 years :( ) that christmas feels very simple these days.


----------



## Glowstar

On phone so quick update. mW went fine measuring bang on. Not concerned about movement as heart rate fine!! Little buggar started moving when came out!


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar, glad everything went ok at you appointment! x

Mitch you must have read my mind. When I was picking up the pizza I popped in Spar and got some half price Haagen Daaz. Pralines and cream flavour. NOM


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,

Lying on the sofa catching up on sky plus to clear it for Christmas! Tired after my walk which was lovely, really snowy! Couldn't believe how heavy it was, could have sledges if we had one. Then had a gorgeous lunch, wild boar burger &'sticky toffee pudding which was amazing!
Too full for dinner really and as DH is out at his Xmas do I think I'll just have soup and a mince pie as reading all these posts about pizza is making me hungry!

Feeling so under prepared again looking at everything you guys have been buyin today! Think I'll start in January.
Mitch - Didn't follow your link but I'm getting a pocket sprung mattress. A guy in a shop said once you get over £100 they're all the same, but uP to that point the more expensive the better they are. Whoever got given a cot, guidance is you must have a new mattress unless it's from a sibling (and even that's only recently been allowed)


----------



## x-amy-x

i went out in the cold... in my pjs.. and got me a maccy ds... thankfully i only went through the drive through though lol :)


----------



## wondertwins

Glowie- Glad you had a good appointment. 

Poor poor Loo without any pizza delivery. That makes me absolutely sad for you. :cry: Will your new house have food delivery nearby? 

All of this food talk is making me very impatient. I'm supposed to have dinner tonight with my girlfriends at my FAVORITE restaurant. It's a little bistro where the chef creates fabulous new entrees all the time, and they have this Godiva chocolate mousse they serve in a giant martini glass that makes me want to cry it's so good. But dinner is 4 hours away!!! However will I be able to wait that long? :shrug:


----------



## x-amy-x

citymouse said:


> Amy! Every time I see you I want to give you :hugs:! How's Connie?

we are good ta... enjoying a night to ourselves on the couch as Caitlyn is sleeping out at Grandads and OH is out on his works night out. NOT looking forward to him coming in rotten drunk!


----------



## loolindley

In all the excitement I for got to say...

I put my pj's on the back of the sofa to change into when I got home, and when I got back, the puppy has eaten the crotch out of my pj bottoms. THE WHOLE CROTCH.......GONE.

I can't decide if I am more annoyed with her for being naughty AGAIN, or because the pj's were only 2 weeks old. :sad2:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hello ladies just had my tea crumpets n a cuppa haha boring all i could be bothed cooking tho. 

haha crotchless pjs save them for oh haha


----------



## loolindley

Danielle, I wouldn't want to give him any ideas :xmas13:

WT, I am happy to report that my new house has EVERYTHING within grabbing/delivery distance. The only thing we need to put some research into is a good Indian food delivery, and a good local Italian resteraunt. I will take this research seriously :D


----------



## emera35

Oh Loo, puppy really goes in for tactical destruction doesn't she!? Why eat only the crotch and leave the rest? Must be annoying as hell, but also pretty funny from a reading it not experiencing it point of view! :haha:

Reminds me of my friends dog when he was a puppy. In one weekend he ate a whole teddy bear, a whole leather belt, a mobile phone, an entire packet of baby wipes and their whole sunday roast joint :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

wow you chatty lads always amaze me. i had to read half through, make lunch, read the rest of the way. 

i didnt mean to make every one get all worried about their bags! i pack mine pretty early just cuz you never know what could happen. plus, the baby brain is in charge. if i dont take a month to pack it im sure to forget something! in the US we really dont need much. pretty much everything is supplied but no idea how it is in UK so i probably wouldnt be much help. my best idea would be to call your hospital and see what they provide first and go from there. the hospital we go to will send us with much more than we came with. they have the biggest receiving blankets you can find, so im snagging a few more of those. they work better for swaddling cuz they are so big. of course will be getting some more of their newborn clothes to take too, so not buying anymore of those. 

ft- you will have the most lovely newborn pre-teen ever i just know it!

and.... we are on to the food topic lol. love it!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i stink and need a shower sombody make meeee


----------



## loolindley

blessedmomma said:


> ft- you will have the most lovely newborn pre-teen ever i just know it!

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

I've created a monster!!!!! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## loolindley

Danielle, either dedicate the night to a pamper night and have a lush warm bath....or take advantage of the fact that no one will be there to smell you, and put it off until the morning!

These crotchless pj bottoms are NOT working for me. Grumble grumble.


----------



## blessedmomma

i forgot to say, my 4th kidlet turns 2 today, actually at 11:59pm!!!!! next birthday is in feb when my youngest turns 1. :cloud9: and then the little one comes in march....


----------



## 2nd time

i cant keep up at h mo ladies but i keep trying


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i love the fact that FT has gone from having a giant baby, to a toddler to now a pre-teen.... when will it stop!!! lol


----------



## wondertwins

Loo, you have a very naughty puppy on your hands! Hopefully the new place will also be close distance to a puppy obedience school. :rofl: 

Happy birthday to your kidlet, Blessed. :cake:

Danielle- I'm in favor of putting it off until the morning. That way you can go and curl up on the couch now and watch Christmas movies!!

Y'all, my belly is going nuts! Have you all seen the movie Alien? It's kinda like that.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well i had i quick shower snuggled up now waching the soaps x


----------



## loolindley

Happy birthday 4th Kidlet of Blessed.

2nd time, you have a pretty good excuse....we will excuse your absence!

WT, or a dog pound!!!!! :xmas13:

I have just had to order a pair of pj bottoms from Next as they are the only place that does next day delivery. The bottoms alone have cost me £18 PLUS £4 delivery. It's a good job I saved all that money through Mothercare today!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

looo why dont u just go to primarnin u could get 5 pairs for that :O!


----------



## loolindley

Our nearest Primarni is an hour and a half away. In fact the nearest shops that sell maternity wear is an hour and a half away. I have been wearing normal ones, but they have got too tight tbh, so didn't want to buy another normal pair, and hopefully these will last.....if I can keep them away from Indy!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha i just buy a bigger size still in 8-10 at the min tho am really thinking about gettin a kitten izzy loves them and it will keep me company of a night time hunmmmmmm?


----------



## firsttimer1

Geez, who needs enemies when i have friends like the march mamas eh?!! LOL

well thai finished - was ok. might have been good if i hadnt eaten a bit of chilli during the preperation and killed off my taste buds!!!! :rofl:

Digger is moving loads :kiss: at least thats ONE good thing about today. They must be feeling active :) Or maybe im just feeling him/her loads cos they are HUGE and have NO ROOM LEFT!!!!! :grr: got in first!!! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

I'd like a kitten in theory, but i'm so allergic to cats i'd have to move out if we got one :( I'll have to stick with my turtle and OH's gecko. Not as cuddly, but Roh totally loves the turtle! :D


----------



## emera35

Oh and WT i get the crazy Alien belly too, but i bet with 2 in there its extra crazy!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am allergic 2 them 2 but after a few weeks i get used 2 it hahah x


----------



## emera35

Ooh Roux's Masterclass, a whole 30 minutes of pure unadulterated Roux!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Yep im allergic to cats but apparently if you get your own, you become immune :dance: i think its true as i was never allergic to nans ;)

Yup ive got Mr Roux on record whist DH watches Ice Pilots :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Doesn't work on me, i just end up in hospital after the first day or so :(

Erm...Ice Pilots?!? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

DH has got a flying lesson tomorrow :dance: he loves it - excited for him :)

EDIT: EMERA... DONT ASK....... :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Oh, flying lesson? Cool! :thumbup:

My OH watches some odd stuff too, bless 'em :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

yepp he is flying to leicstershire tomo :dance: unfortunately for me, i will be cleaning :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww Roux is cooking a chicken in a pigs bladder!!!! :sick:


----------



## emera35

Yer, some weird stuff this time round, that's french classic food for ya!


----------



## loolindley

I am SO full! I think I am having a food baby *rolls about holding belly and groaning*

didn't realise there was a MRJr programme on. Damn. I opted for E'Enders catch ups, which to be frank is just depressing.

I should probably be putting baubles on the tree. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## emera35

I still haven't put my tree up yet :blush: The cupboard is all filled with heavy boxes though and i can't reach it myself... I'll have to ask OH to get it out in the morning. Also going to have to deflate Roh's ball pool and try to find somewhere to put 350 balls.....


----------



## waula

ladies please can you stop chatting so much in the day - some of us have cows to go and mend on farms and the internet access there is way too rubbish to keep up during the day!!! i make no apologies for the enormous post that is brewing - blame yourselves for creating the chat that somehow got us past 14000 posts! ps no other thread is anywhere near as long as ours!!! :happydance:

ok: cupcake sorry to hear your dogs op didn't go as well as planned - did you not say you'd had it biopsied already and it had come back benign?? some of the benign tumours can be large and not always simple to remove (the one i had removed from my dogs hock had grown into his tendon)... hope he's doing ok and snoozing - to be honest when i do anything to my dogs i then make them very snoozy with drugs to let them sleep off the anaesthetic and immediate pain etc for 12-18hrs - is he home on pain meds?? i hope you have a quiet night...xxxx :hugs:

Mitch - BUMPIE LOOKING AWESOME!!! And yes, i'm a little shocked about where its all going to fit too...:flower: in fact i'm more concerned where christmas dinner will fit. hmmmm :blush:

crotchless pj's???!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: please don't tell my DH. he does not need encouraging!!! feeling a bit bad about lack of bedroom action but basketball belly, bad back and unknown state of foof is keeping me locked on my side of the bed with my pregnancy pillow!!!! :haha: 

L&L i love your bump avatar - are you blue/pink??? your bump reminds me of mine...x

to all the laddies eating takeaway - i'm with you on that, might have had sneaky fish and chips and eaten them in front of the fire...i've been outside all day pregnancy testing cows in the snow (yes, yes, one hand was kept warm!!!!) so think i deserved the extra calories for keeping bump warm!! :mamafy:

FT - please don't worry about measuring big - honestly i had a look at some of the research behind the bump measurements and its all over the place and really not that reliable at all. :hugs: my friend I was talking about last night who's waters broke yesterday was measuring a month in front the whole pregnancy, went 10 days over and popped out a 9lb 1oz boy in the early hours of this morning on 2 paracetamol!!! so even if it is a biggie in there, there's no reason why you can't go for a natural one - please don't worry honey :hugs: ps her lack of drugs was not intended, she was just coping fine at home and then at 3am all hell broke lose and she needed to push and was 30mins from hospital so they drove like the clappers and was 10cm on arrival and the LO arrived an hour later! she phoned me a couple of hours later this morning to tell me the news and sounded soooo happy - ladies we have something very exciting happening to us!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: oh and yes, all the hormonal madness from last weekend has gone! woop woop!!! positivity from now on i promise... :thumbup:

oh and FT - i was 9lb 12oz at birth... does that make my eyes water?? yup :cry: :xmas13::xmas22:

Amy - glad you had your MCD's - as others have said - Connie needs it...and can i say once again - i love the name connie...xxx

and sod off all of you with your organised shopping/smugness... :growlmad: :haha: some of us are a little less organised...or maybe its useful, maybe you'll kick the rest of us into touch!!! in fact, keep being smug and telling us, in feb when i'm scrabbling about trying to order muslins/breat pumps i may need you for lists!!!!!

right, off to have my 3rd tin of peaches for the day...i love tinned peaches quite a lot.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks waula :hugs: :hugs:

enjoy your peaches ;) x


----------



## loolindley

Waula, your job is completely full on. When are you starting your maternity again? I feel so sorry for you!

I could go for some tinned peaches! I'm not sure where I would put them as I am SO full of pizza, but they sound delicious.


----------



## waula

thanks loo - i know, it is a bit crazy but i am making myself slow down a bit i promise - i refused to do a fairly major abdominal op on a standing cow today, made someone else go back and do it this afternoon - didn't fancy guddling about it the inside of an angry cow whilst it snowed on me (hmmm...but i did do 2 of these ops yesterday though!!!)...

i'm starting maternity on 14th feb but might start a bit earlier - just have to see how my back ends up. I worked it out at 33days of work left wooo!!! :happydance: i will miss it though - love the crazyness just not when carrying round a massive gut with a precious little person inside! xxx


----------



## loolindley

I've just counted and I think I have 27 days left in work :shock: That's nuts!!!!!

Waula, good for you for saying no to the op. It's good that you are able to do that, and glad you are looking after yourself.

Right I'm going to go up to bed and write in my diary about all the shizz I have bought today. I hope the baby appreciates my shopping spree!!!


----------



## emera35

Waula - Loving the word "guddling" very evocative! :haha: Take it easy though! :hugs:

Loo -I'm sure baby will really appreciate all the lovely stuff you've bought ;)

OH just got home and wants to clean the turtle out, joy. Our lives are so romantic! Better go and help him i guess, then i'll have a nice bath and bed! Night ladies :)


----------



## citymouse

Amy, so glad you got your McDs because I can confess that it's what I had for lunch. Probably too much food but way too late now! Oh well. 

Laddies, I just met the most EVIL old lady on the planet. I had parked to do a little shopping and as I came out of one store, I noticed a car pulling into the space behind mine, so I stopped to watch. Sure enough, she gets closer... closer... closer... BUMP! Not a hard bump and thankfully on the plastic part of the bumper, but I went up to her and said, "Excuse me, you just hit my car." She IGNORED me. So I said, "Excuse me!" 

And she didn't even look at me as she stood at the pay station and said, "I didn't touch your car!" And I said, "I just SAW YOU bump it!" (And really, I wasn't hoping for anything but maybe an apology, since there was no damage.) And again she said, "I didn't TOUCH your car!" 

All I could do was sort of shake my head and walk away. I almost wish there had been damage so I could have called the police. And if she'd driven away, I knew her license plate number. Throw the bitch in jail! (Although she had little dogs in her car and I would have felt bad for the dogs.) 

But seriously, THIS is why I never drive anywhere. People can't stop running into my car! (And as soon as I went into the store, she got in her car and drove off.)



firsttimer1 said:


> Geez, who needs enemies when i have friends like the march mamas eh?!! LOL

I knew it from the day I became Rashymouse. I think it's about seeking out each lady's weakness and exploiting it. :rofl: 

BTW, I've figured it out--you're actually giving birth to your own full-grown clone!


----------



## newfielady

Ah ladies. All this work has left me no time to play. :dohh: Worked 9 1/2 hours tonight. :shock: Which is the first real long shift I've pulled since being pregnant. Off the weekend though. :happydance:. Boss is worried about wearing me down before Christmas Eve lol. Was worth it today though. Got $135.06 in tips!!! Between that and the $66 I got yesterday I'm buying my textbooks for college. :rofl: Sorry WT's, still nothing exciting.


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- $135!! Huzza. You work it, girl! 

C'mouse- what an evil lady!!! Santa would not be pleased. But at least you had a naughty lunch. :)

Waula- I'm so impressed at your stamina! Birthing a ten pound baby will be a piece of cake for you. 

So I'm off to bed. It's late and my belly is full of chocolate. Sweet dreams. Xoxo.


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies and happy Saturday!

I'm having a girl *Waula* but everyone says it looks like i'm having a boy. There was definitely 3 white lines though at the scan!! I'm starting to worry that she got it wrong now though. 

What a nasty old lady *city* :(

*Newfi* you get some awesome tips!! you must have a lovely table manor lol.

where i'm taking all my holiday before my mat leave for next year so i don't lose it. It means I will only have 4 full weeks left at work and then a half week before i leave!! and one of those 'full' weeks is only 3 days because of Christmas and the next week is 4 days because of new year. plus i have this Friday off as holiday as well so that's only a 4 day week as well. That leaves one full week left hahaha.eeeekk!
I'm having a fat day today and have nothing to wear :(. We're planning on going to my home town (Winchester) for some Christmas shopping but have no idea what to put on. 

Hope you all have a good day and shall catch up soon xx


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> BTW, I've figured it out--you're actually giving birth to your own full-grown clone!

This is TOO funny :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## firsttimer1

_*Good morning ladies!*_

*Rashy* - ha bloody ha! ;)

actually ladies i have to admit i had a mini breakdown on the DH last night :( it all came spilling out..... i didnt realise but im actually quite worried as to why im measuring ahead. I started crying and going on about if there is something wrong, or if i have gest diabetes, or if there is too much fluid (this can be linked to a problem)...... i felt SOOOOO sorry for him. :nope: But i feel a bit better today. I wont be OKAY tho until i get my blinking appt with the consulatnt and know whats going on. 

Reallyyyyyyy hope the appt is not too long away - but i imagine it will be what with christmas and all :(

*Rashy* - what a horrible women in the car park! im terrible in situations like that. As much as i try to act like a lady - i prob would have keyed her car!! How terrible of me :( Sometimes i cant control my rage - i HATE lying/liars :nope:

DH is now up in the skies flying around somewhere :) shame that when he lands and comes home we are re-arranging our bedroom!!! nightmare :(

Hope you all have a good day :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

FT- I understand you are upset and worried but weather there is or isn't a problem right now there is NOTHING you can do about it. So just try and take your mind off it! Your MW wasn't worried so you shouldn't be either! If you don't get your appointment till after Chrissy just try and enjoy all the fun that it brings! At least you know the baby is growing in there! I'm sure you will be fine!


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - from what i can tell the hospital isn't massively effected by Christmas, i have an appointment to go to mine in-between Christmas and new year, so you might find that you do get an appointment sooner than you think.
and if you do have to wait it means that they aren't worried so you shouldn't be. I'm sure everything is fine!!!


----------



## loolindley

FT, hormones are a wicked thing, and they are making you too worries about this. Don't be concerned until they give you reason to be. They are the experts, not Dr. Google. If you don't get your appointment soon, then call your midwife on Monday, explain how stressed and upset it is making you, and ask for the appointment to be made pronto to rest your mind. It might be worth a call to them today just for some verbal reassurance? :hugs: Everything will be ok, I know it will. :hugs:

Rashy, What a nasty old bat! I think you handled it very well, I'm sure my hormones would have allowed me to be so level headed! Well done!

Well, the tree is no longer naked, and I have taken some pics. I have also taken my forst 'bump' picture in 26 weeks. I say 'bump' because on the photo it just looks like gut. I promise I look more pregnant in real life. Oh christ, the camera never lies, does it? :xmas13: OK, I ATE ALL THE PIES, I'LL ADMIT IT!!!!!!!!!! :sad2: So consider yourselves very privaliged to witness such a photo because this is NEVER going to make it on FB!!
 



Attached Files:







P1000793(1).JPG
File size: 166.3 KB
Views: 13









P1000796(1).JPG
File size: 155.4 KB
Views: 19









P1000798(1).JPG
File size: 152.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## loolindley

OOooh, I appear to have Mitch's sideways on syndrome.

Can you all excuse my skanky clothes and greasy hair. I have been cleaning all morning!


----------



## emera35

Loo - I have news, that doesn't look like a gut, silly!!! :dohh: Nice bumpage! :dance: Also loving the tree, and pressganged doggies! :haha:

City - Grrr, awful old bint you encountered! I was thinking to say something rude abot old people, but to be fair, the rude ones were generally like that when they were young too!! :nope:

Newfie - Ace tips! :thumbup: now get some relaxing in! :hugs:

L&L - Enjoy Winchester, my family on my Dad's side are all from there. Christmas shopping there is going to be mental though surely? :shock:

FT - Don't worry about what you can't change! That way madness lies! If there was something you could do to make yourself measure exactly perfect then fine, worry about achieving that, but there isn't, so the only thing you'll acheive is stressing yourself out. Thats bad for you and for the baby, so stop, cease, desist! Go, find McD's fries and be merry!!! :hugs: :hugs:

Popped into the village (i live in the posh bit of Bristol) this morning, and got a few stocking fillers and table favour bits. There was carol singers, i'm feeling quite festive. Might pop Roh for his nap and think about getting the tree up this afternoon :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

*citymouse *- i'd have reported her anyway! You're not allowed to just ignore it, even if there is no damage! Mean old cow! She sounds like a danger on the roads. She's broken the law (I think). 

*emera35 *- I loves the posh bit of Bristol, you lucky thing. It's gorgeous! 

*FT *how far ahead are you measuring again? Please don't panic, all the things you mentioned above which you're worried about are things that you can sort. And if not you'll just have a gorgeous chunker who's legs everyone will need to squidge. 

Gulp, I just had to appoint the new student rep for my uni group which meant i had to tell a girl i hate (and am a bit scared of) that she didn't get voted in. I'm such a wimp.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ladies when your baby kicks does it make your whole stomach move? Does your belly pretty much always looks like a sea creature is moving under your skin? If I rest my hands on my belly while holding my phone and writing a text if baby kicks he makes my whole arm's move. Is this normal?? Or does my baby just like to kick the crap outta me?


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze - It is nice here, i'll be sad to move, although i think we'll need to before too long, its only a 2 bedroom place, and the 2nd bedroom is teeny! Our theory was, buy the crappiest possible place in the nicest possible area we could afford. So we have a (now nice, but previously hideous damp-riddled) flat 2 minutes walk from Clifton village. Its 15 minutes direct to the station by bus and about 35 minutes direct to the airport by bus from outside our front door, plus we have parking and a garden. Should be easy to sell :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> MissyBlaze - It is nice here, i'll be sad to move, although i think we'll need to before too long, its only a 2 bedroom place, and the 2nd bedroom is teeny! Our theory was, buy the crappiest possible place in the nicest possible area we could afford. So we have a (now nice, but previously hideous damp-riddled) flat 2 minutes walk from Clifton village. Its 15 minutes direct to the station by bus and about 35 minutes direct to the airport by bus from outside our front door, plus we have parking and a garden. Should be easy to sell :thumbup:

That's LUSH and a good idea too, my dad always says it's best to buy the worst house on the best street than the other way round. It will sell in seconds. My friend lives in a new build flat kind of near (ish) to you and is struggling to sell so much. The old one's are SO much nicer. 

Do you know where you'd move to?


----------



## emera35

It would be great to stay in this area, i love it here, but i don't think we can afford a 3 bed place here, its a big jump (3 beds start at like £275k round here). Thinking practically, we'll probably move to Devon to be closer to family, OH and i both have family there so there will be more support for us with childcare etc. :thumbup: Also we can afford a bigger place ;)

And yeah the new bulds don't sell amazingly, everyone wants the bathstone period places. Thats what we have, a flat in on of the Grade 2 listed terraces.


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> And yeah the new bulds don't sell amazingly, everyone wants the bathstone period places. Thats what we have, a flat in on of the Grade 2 listed terraces.

Yes please, I'd like that :) I have a 3 bed semi, but it's not in as nice a place (swindon).


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- great bump, and we do feel privileged. :) Such a shame that your naughty puppy is so dang cute.

FT- hugs to you, love. I am sure everything is fine, but I know how hard it is to stop worrying when your hormones take over. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy weekend ladies :thumbup: hope you all have a good one :hugs::hugs:

FT - sending you an extra special :hugs: please try not to worry, like I said before at least they are picking this up now and not half way through delivery. It might all turn out to be a storm in a tea cup or maybe you have GD, either way you and mini FT are being looked after and that is the main thing :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies, I actually managed to keep up. :thumbup: When I see all the talk of you ladies having to move/ buy something bigger I feel very lucky to have bought our own 3+1 bedroom house. We bought it with the intentions of "growing into it".:xmas13: Tips are great here. Especially since I only work in a small restaurant that only has 12 tables. Best Chinese food around though, and with the best prices. Christmas party last night (of 28 ppl, had buffett) left an $80 tip!:xmas1: I almost keeled over in shock. :haha: It was the bank so I guess they're good for it. :xmas4:
FT- sorry about your worries. I missed the other post about your baby measuring ahead. How far? Don't worry yourself too much. Remember, we all worry about these silly little things and then find out it was nothing to worry about at all. :hugs:
C'Mouse- If that old biddie hit _our_ truck, O.M.G! I would have freaked out! And okay, so she didn't do any damage, she still could have said sorry. :nope:
WouldLuvABump- My little girlie :xmas20: does that to me too. My stomach moves and rolls and jumps. When something is placed on my stomach it moves too. Affects my reading when I have a book laid against my tummy. :dohh:
Well ladies, I'm ot a nice new 800 page book the other day while in the city so I think I'll go do some light reading. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy saturday everyone.

i too live in a really nice village but quite a small house, we have three beds which is good but the reception rooms are small and most importantly we do not have any parking! i am dreading trying to park in the village and get the pram/baby into the car and into the house etc etc again a bigger house with parking is expensive i would guess what i want is really £400k which is way out of budget (current house about £200k)

Waula, thanks for your reply about my dog. he was drugged up but that wore off quite quickly. we have had a long day and night. he is sleepign again now but is cryign when awake. i think he is fussing quite a lot...

the previous biopsy did come back benign but i understand it wasnt that reliable because it was just a sample taken (by syringe?) rather than an actual piece of the lump.

finished the xmas shopping today - thank god!! town was hideous.

FT, please dont worry, i am sure you will get an appointment very soon. i would also like to add that midwifes measurements are not always that accurate...


----------



## mitchnorm

Afternoon all......just back from a couple of hours in town...hubby had a couple of last minute bits to buy, now i am staying in til strictly later :happydance:

Ft - :hugs: i am sure everything is fine....i know is difficult not to worry but there is nothing you can do and to be honest i would rather be measuring ahead rather than baby too small. Might mean your little one comes early which i know you were keen on with your folks going away a couple of days after your due date:thumbup:

Loo- fab bump pic...your first one? Plus we get christmas porn AND cute doggies....we are spoilt. You look great:thumbup:

Newfie - great tips....totally worth it for extra shifts :happydance:

Waula - your job sounds knackering....please try and take it easier but glad you are feeling less hormonal and more positive this week :hugs:

Speaking of hormones i had a mini breakdown in the middle of a shop today when i just couldnt find any nice nighties to buy.....there were no maternity sections in any shop but thats fine cos i was just going to get normal a little bigger. Anyway was looking for little nighties with thin straps but in cotton, a bit stretchy but cute/sexy looking...i need all the help i can get!!!! :nope: Nothing....not a thing.....ended up getting a couple of long t-shirt nighties which are ok but no really sexy...more practical. Anyway met back up with hubby and showed him in the shop what i had ended up buying and said that i wanted something more feminine and sexy and there was nothing. I am just fat and nothing fits then tears started flowing....bless him he was great. Felt a bit silly afterwards....i just still want to look nice and not frumpy :cry:. He says we now have to avoid nighties and cereal bars after a similar incident in sainsburys about week 10 :dohh:

Feeling a little down and tired today


----------



## newfielady

Loo- great pics. Your puppers are so sweet. I thought you said they were big? lol. I'm going to try and get one with dakota stood in front of me. :rofl:
Mrs C- Sorry to here you puppy is still down in the dumps. Hope he comes around soon. :hugs:
Mitch- I have a lot of those little "sexy teddies" from before I was preggers and hubby can NOT convince me to put one of those on. I told him the split int he front isn't supposed to be for your belly to stick out through. :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Lads.

Newfie, they are cocker spaniels, so that is about as big as they will grow.

Mitch, sorry to hear about your mini breakdown. Hormones are such a bitch, but I know what you mean about not being able to find anything 'nice' to wear. So unfair! What was the ceriel bar incident about? I'm so curious!

We have been at the sil's all afternoon picking up the car seat and a massive box full of a gazilion baby vests, grows and coats etc all in nutural! Also measured the crib up for new bedding and a matress. 

Night in with the oh which I am really looking forward to. We have got Bridesmaids out from the video shop, and the stricty final is on too. Stocked up the fridge with some non alcoholic kopperberg pear cider, so I'm ready to rock n roll.

Have a lovely evening lads! xxx


----------



## citymouse

Loo, you and your pups are so cute! The naughtiness shines right through.

Mitch, I'm so impressed that you're interested in looking sexy. :rofl: I don't think I've ever worn anything remotely sexy for bed. Just makes it soooo much sexier when I take the tee-shirt and baggy pants off! :haha:

Morning, lads! Last night was DH's work holiday party. I stayed until midnight then left him to find his own ride home. He showed up at 2:30 sort of incoherent. I said, "Did you drink too much?" and he said, "Maybe a little." Right. Waiting for him to wake up and try to face the day. I should have known because at one point he said he might walk home, but I texted him that I saw a pack of coyotes out so please don't walk. And he texted back, Owwwwwwww... Like a coyote howl. Yes, in our world that means drunk as a skunk.


----------



## citymouse

(And there was a skunk around last night, too... What an exciting walk he would have had!)


----------



## mitchnorm

Its not really the fact i wanted to look sexy for bed...just wanted some new nighties that werent frumpy looking and made me feel good about myself.....difficult to explain. Just difficult finding anything nice when you have a big belly to content with. More about me than hubby :haha:

Loo - the cereal bar event was actually around week 8-9 i think...needing to eat first thing in the morning to combat the nausea, i thought cereal bars were a good idea. While we were in sainsburys i was trying to pick some and just stood in front of the selection with a couple in hand....unfortunately it was also during my soooooo tired phase...i turned to hubby with tears streaming down my face saying ' but i am just soooo tired i need sleep' ...he chucked them in the basket and got me out of there asap...it was 1pm on a saturday:haha:...poor boy :nope:. Have a lovely night hubby tonight. Mine is off out with the boys so bed and strictly for me :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, there's a fit going on in 2nd tri... Where's ft? It's just her type of thread. :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> Ooh, there's a fit going on in 2nd tri... Where's ft? It's just her type of thread. :rofl:

Ohh, which one. lol.

And I would have let hubbs walk home with a skunk but I wouldn't be able to risk him with the coyotes. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse - which thread??? Depending what it is...we should blah blah blah it


----------



## newfielady

I'm thinking it's the Santa on the lap one. :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, it got better... It's the Santa thread. Everybody calmed down as soon as I posted that here.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - great bump, you look properly pregnant not fat!!

Met up with my best friend today who's 20 weeks. Shes still in normal clothes and almost a completely flat stomach! Think she's got great stomach muscles from a lot of horse riding holding it all in. My other friend came too with her 4 month old baby girl and gave us a few bits and bobs. She was very well behaved through lunch, breast fed with a glass of merlot on the go and has lost all baby weight and back in her old jeans! Hope that happens to me. 

Wouldluv - yep when it's really active my whole stomach wobbles, love watching it!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse - :haha: for that threads on 2nd tri......i am sure the original poster has been on / started other threads that have kicked off. Hormones must be a raging for her :shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ladies before i catch up BARGIN ALERT mothercare fisher price boucer shud be 65.99 i got it for 19.50 and some clothes :D


----------



## waula

hey ladies!

loo you look very preggers my dear and i love the christmas tree/dog shot! :thumbup:

cupcake - hope pooch settling a bit better tonight - i'd give extra cuddles just in case...have they sent the lump off now??? fingers crossed for a quick, good result - doesn't normally take too long for histo. :hugs:

FT - sorry to hear you had a meltdown - you will be fine, i know there are some scary reasons you could be measuring big but your MW appointment would have picked up on GD a few days ago so please don't panic and if you are stressed then get on the phone to the MW and chase up your appointment...sure it'll just be a healthy baby in there... :baby:

Mitch - i'm feeling the hormones too today - might have shed a few manic tears in M&S today because they didn't have any maternity tights in my size. :dohh: DH hasn't got a clue how to cope, he just looks really panicked! oops... hope you're feeling ok tongiht....enjoy strictly!

AFM been out with DH all day, went and ordered our pram (Emmaljunga, Nitro city, in Navy) and in the shop they were having a refurb so had loads of furniture on sale and had a set of white cotbed/wardrobe/drawers from £700 to £399 and then gave us a sprung mattress for free and are delivering it for free on Thursday!! We had been looking at some Mamas and Papas ones for £599 in sale but no mattress and delivery was £50 so we did VERY good and it feels good to have got some stuff sorted...

Right we're off out to a 40th birthday party of one of my farmer clients, DH very impressed, not! Then back early to catch up with strictly!!! Enjoy your evening lads xxx


----------



## emera35

Evening! :)

Just on the phone with my SIL, talking about what baby stuff i need back sooner rather than later. She was like, "well what did you actually want to have right away?" I had a think, and eventually said "erm, probably some clothes, i'll get back to you!" :haha:

I've had a total brain fart about what i'm actually going to need for a newborn :dohh: I have a feeling its not very much at all. Hmm, clothes, nappies, maybe a changing mat, moses basket, muslins (which i have) cotton wool, swaddles and blankets, maybe a cot mobile.... ummm, really, anything else?!?! Help! :shock:


----------



## crowned

Emera, how about bottles/formula or breastfeeding supplies? Pacifiers? Wipes, baby shampoo, crib bedding, carseat/baby carrier?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

em am the same i only need moses and swing few blankets n thats it not going crazy can buy stuff when babys here 2. babybath?


----------



## loolindley

Moses basket bedding? Bottles/steraliser? vests? socks? bibs? baby bath? Stuff for you like breast pads/maternity pads/ nipple cream? car seat?

I dunno! You should be telling ME this!! :xmas13:


----------



## loolindley

My SiL gave us a rain cover for the car seat. I answered "why? my car has a roof" I have SO much to learn :xmas13:


----------



## loolindley

Has anyone had mega heartburn started up again??? It's frigging killing me! Am not looking forward to after tea tonight :cry:

I am taking a couple of anti acids at a time, but I always seem to need more, and the pack says no more than 7 in a day :cry: Its only chalk??????!!!!!!!! I NEED MORE CHALK!

EDIT - TRIPPLE POST - appologies!


----------



## emera35

Loo - I have epic non-stop heartburn, have since i was ill at like 20 weeks, ergh, drives me mad, i just have to swig the Gaviscon all the time :sick: Go to the doctors and ask for Gaviscon advanced. Its the only thing that actually works :thumbup: Plus its free if they prescribe it, and you get a big bottle, rather than £8 for a smal bottle from the chemists ;)

Thanks ladies, its made me jog my memory now as to what i'll need :thumbup:

I kind of included socks, bibs etc in the clothes. I'll get the moses basket sheets back with the basket, and also the swaddling stuff and blankets, although i have blankets here, so not really an issue. Won't be using a baby bath as we'll bath both of them together, and i use shampoo on Roh now, but won't with the baby, for the first 6 months all we used was a couple of drops of lavender oil in the bath, and then olive oil as moisturiser. I don't use wipes, we have re-usable clothes which we make up in tubs with chamomile tea, so i won't need extra :thumbup: Don't think i'll need anything for breastfeeding other than muslins and my pillow, which is soooo ace! (love my pillow!! :cloud9:) and i have some unused bottles which fit my breastpump if we decide to do any bottle feeds :) I've got a sling for the baby too, so not going to bother with a double buggy, and see if i feel like i need one down the line. Car seat is an issue, as Roh's infant one is still being used by my nephew, i need one for about 2 months... might talk to the hospital, because i'm sure they said they will rent you one last time i was there....

Hmm, think i'll be pretty set up just with those few things. Newborns don't really do anything or need much stuff :winkwink: Good call about the maternity/breast pads though, i'll have to unpack them, i'm sure they are somewhere in the cupboard! I hope... :haha:

Thanks ladies :D


----------



## blessedmomma

hello all!

mouse- i hardly even go to 2nd or 3rd tri, its such a blood bath in half the threads :growlmad: i will have to check out the santa one. glad your DH made it home safe!

ft- i prayed for you to have some peace and for baby to be healthy. will add it into our family prayers tonight too. you could always pray! :hugs:

wouldluv- my belly is just like yours, these kiddos are getting big now. when i rock my 10 month old i can feel the baby kicking him. sometimes i like to sit real still and watch my tummy move all around

newfie-yay for tips! i feel exhausted just reading about all your energy

mitch- i have went through that before. it would just be nice if something looked really cute to wear when pregnant. when i see other pregnant women i think how cute they look. i just dont feel that way when i see myself.

loo- that is a gorgeous bump lady! and cute pups

mrscupcake- hope the pup feels better soon

we live in an excellent neighborhood in a 5 bedroom home with an enormous basement ready for more bedrooms if needed so no plans of moving for us thankfully. i would not want to think about that right now :nope:
we are going out to oogle all the christmas lights tonight. does anyone else do that? we go every year so the kids can oooh and aaah at the decorations.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula - pup much more settled now. still cryign every now and again but sleeping a lot. at least its more peaceful! yes the lump has been sent off.

your furniture sounds like a bargain!! especially including the mattress! well done.

im trying to convince hubby to dismantle the double bed in our guest room/nursery so i can start re-arranging the furniture to turn it into a nursery. i really want to unpack all the carrier bags of baby stuff i have in there

im off to look at the bouncer that danielle mentioned. at the mo im planning on buying the mothercare basic one for £15...


----------



## blessedmomma

ugh loo- i have heartburn every night now. thankfully only at bedtime but if i forget the antacids i remember real quick when i try to sleep


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hmm... i think the bouncer must be out of stock because i can't see it


----------



## xdaniellexpx

sorry cupcake ive tryed to look online and cant find it i got it in store x


----------



## mitchnorm

Fingers crossed...havent had any heartburn over here :happydance: (famous last words :haha:)


----------



## loolindley

I couldn't see the bouncer either. Danielle, can you post us a link?

My heart burn was so bad in the night that I got up and risked disturbing Indy to get the anti acids. But 2 didn't even touch the sides, and because I didn't want to disturb her again (she might have decided to have a pee in the bathroom) I just lay there with my chest on fire!!! What has the world come to when I would rather die of heart burn than disturb my dog!!! (And yes, I do know she will have to get used to it when night feeds start!!!)

Mrs Cupcake, I'm so glad your pup is slightly more settled. Lots of cuddles and loves for him should do the trick.

I'm a bit worried about FT. She's not been on since she was upset this morning has she? I hope everything is ok, and you have just had a nice chilled out day with your husband.

I'm finally starting to feel Christmassy now the tree isn't naked. I've lit some candles, lowered the lights, and am sipping on a glass of non alcoholic mulled wine. Lovely! x


----------



## Glowstar

Ughhhh Heartburn...it's awful!!! I normally wake up around 4.00am with chronic heartburn. I HATE Gaviscon it leaves a really awful chalky feeling in your mouth so I've taken to buying Remegel instead as it's just like a chewy mint :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

TMI - HELP NEEDED

Just been to the toilet, and when I wiped, the was pink on the tp mixed in with my cm. Has anyone had this? Is it normal, do I need to worry? 

It was not red, and not blood as such, but DEFINITELY pink. I've not had any foods which could have died the blood pink either. 

ADVICE PLEASE|


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> TMI - HELP NEEDED
> 
> Just been to the toilet, and when I wiped, the was pink on the tp mixed in with my cm. Has anyone had this? Is it normal, do I need to worry?
> 
> It was not red, and not blood as such, but DEFINITELY pink. I've not had any foods which could have died the blood pink either.
> 
> ADVICE PLEASE|

Don't stress.. Keep an eye on it and if it gets worse call your MW :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

I've just used the doppler for literally 30 seconds (I used it this morning), and I heard the heartbeat, so I am going to try and relax for now.


----------



## Glowstar

loolindley said:


> TMI - HELP NEEDED
> 
> Just been to the toilet, and when I wiped, the was pink on the tp mixed in with my cm. Has anyone had this? Is it normal, do I need to worry?
> 
> It was not red, and not blood as such, but DEFINITELY pink. I've not had any foods which could have died the blood pink either.
> 
> ADVICE PLEASE|

I think FT had this not that long ago and then it just disappeared. Try not to have a little poke up there with the TP. It's probably just your cervix irritated slightly. If you are at all concerned please make a call to the Midwife or Hospital, don't let yourself get worked up :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks. Am going to see what it's like when I wipe later, and if still pink I will call the emergency midwife number, and see if they want me to go down to hospital. I feel reassured now I have heard the heartbeat, but am going to keep an eye on it obviously. Thank you


----------



## wouldluvabub

Pop your feet up and relax! I'm sure it will be fine!


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope everything is ok loo. you sound like you are doing the best thing and keeping an eye on it. i agree that it could be your cervix getting irritated. if you see more or if it just keeps bugging you, get it checked out! being mixed with cm sounds like when i start losing my plug. its usually between 30 and 32 weeks for me though although i know you can lose it earlier and it can even grow back.


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> Pop your feet up and relax! I'm sure it will be fine!

^^^ WSS

But do ring for advice if it continues :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT how far ahead are you measuring again? Please don't panic, all the things you mentioned above which you're worried about are things that you can sort. And if not you'll just have a gorgeous chunker who's legs everyone will need to squidge.

Missy im measuring 32 at 27wks+2 xxx

Loo - :hi: Im fine hun :hugs: DH took me out to cheer me up... went to bella italia for dinner and then to see breaking dawn. Was good but VERRRRY cheesy LOL

Blessed - thanks for praying for me :)

Rashy - cant believe i missed a heated thread.... i cud of unleashed my hormonal fury on the evil do-ers! ;)

HEARTBURN - i had never had it before but had it mildly this week for first time. Then 2 nights ago i had to take ''chalk'' for acid relfux in throat (luckily without the HBurn) - fingers crossed wont get it again... wasnt pleasant!!!

Loo - ive had light pink a few times through out this pregnancy... so im sure its just fine hun :hugs: esp as uve heard the HB xxxx had you :sex: or anything to agitate your insides? Saying that, one time i had pink i had NOT done the deed etc beforehand - was just random. and it was all fine...... :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

There doesn't appear to be any reason for it, no :sex: or irritation.

I've just put another dvd on, so hopefully it will distract me for a couple of hours, but if it continues, I will call the midwife first thing (unless it gets worse, and I will just go to the hospital).

I'm glad your dh did a good job of cheering you up. Sounds like it was just what the doctor ordered! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

it was thanks loo, :hugs:

my pink only lasted one-two wipes at a time and was very light in colour. apparently it can be caused my a few small things. So yeh, watch your dvd and relax hun :) then IF its still there in morn or gets worse give the MW a call just for advice....xxxxx

enjoy ur film! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Thanks hun. xx


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, here's hoping nothing else happens and it just goes away. DVD sounds good.

Mitch, I hear you on wanting to find a pretty nightdress. I have always worn satin slips. I've never been a PJs type of person and definitely not an M&S button to the top type of woman. Meh. My slips will probably last a couple of more weeks but not much longer. I suggest looking for something cut on the bias and in two sizes too big, it should just flow over you and you'll feel good. 

FT, I hope today was a better day.

Mouse, I would have had a major strop at that woman, I think you are quite the composed angel.

Today has been quiet, sort of. Christmas decorations are up but I'm not feeling it. I just feel very ill with a heavy chest left over from the second cold.


----------



## pristock230

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend - just wanted to share our holiday fun (even though we are a little late) we went and cut down our own tree today - it was so much fun - our 6 year old thought it was soo cool that she helped cut it down then all by herself she dragged it all the way to the car! hahahaha for those of you who are my friends on FB i posted a few pics of them cutting it down

Loo - I hope all is ok - I'm sure it is - take it easy and always call if you have a doubt!

Have a good night ladies


----------



## newfielady

Just wanted to say good night ladies. I was hoping to post a pic of the float my DH built for work but when I went out there was no memory card in the camera and by the time I got back out with it the float was gone past. :dohh: Had a nice supper. It was a t the restaurant where I work so the food wasn't so "Oh My God" to me. :haha: Heading to my nan's house tomorrow. DH and father are doing a bit of baseboard work for her so I'm bringing the dog down to run around the field. Chat in the morning. :sleep:

P.S
Notice my new ticker. :cloud9:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring laides how are we all. nice lazy day for me and izzy 2 day the house needs a good scrub so might do that thats it really hope ur all ok x


----------



## loolindley

Hi ladies. Just wanted to say thank you for your words and advice last night. There is nothing else to report this morning, and so am just going to keep an eye on things today. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!*

newfie - LOVE the TICKER AND love the name :dance:

loo - :hugs:

danielle - :hi:

right im about to google for local chrimassy things to do this week e.g. carol singing, masses, etc...... its time to get CHRISMAS-FIED! :) :happydance: :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh yer - and i received my mothercare stuff and its alllll great :) the monitor screen is bigger than i thought too mitch! xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

fun times FT. i really want to sort my stuff out now.

I just wanted to warn you all about something i have just read on another forum. 

Pram theft!!!

apparently at baby groups and sure start centres etc they make you park the prams/strollers in a special shelter like a bike shelter or in the porch etc and someone nicked a pram!! i cant believe it. you would have to be pretty scummy to nick someones pushchair.

i then got thinking that I, as have many girlies, have a v expensive pram which might be desirable to theives. apparently you can buy special pram locks.

i have a rucksack lock from my backacking days which is basically a long thin wire with a combination lock on the end and it winds up into itself. i think i might use it....

obviously a determined thief will not be phased but it would put off opportunists.

i wa also thinking that most prams have changeable covers so it would be easy for a thief to disguise a stolen pram to sell on.

feeling slightly paranoid now............

anyone know if they would be covered on household insurance or need to be added as an extra item?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

this is almost exactly what i have already got!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0BQ4WW4YJK84NYJN6RWG


----------



## firsttimer1

Thasnks for the headsup Cupcake! ive not bought a lock but will do. No idea about insurance..... maybe someone else will? x


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - only just logged on this morning and saw your posts.....hope everythings ok, i am sure it nothing to worry about just keep an eye on it :hugs:. Did you enjoy Bridesmaids?
Pristock - :xmas3:

Ft - ooooh cant wait for my stuff to arrive now...waiting for my monitor, blankets, mattress, changing topper for cot and some clothes. Excited :happydance:

Newfie- love the name...so sweet. Waiting to think some more about ours...but have pretty much decided.:winkwink:

Mscrow - thanks for the heads up on nighties....i am not feeling the pjs these days, i get hot in bed. Will have a look about..just got too annoyed to try anything on yesterday. Poor girl in one shop yesterday was trying to help me but just ended up annoying me with picking up stupid suggestions :dohh:

Cupcake- thats so awful...regards house contents insurance...best to check you cover. Iam covered for loss and theft outside of the home...covers hubbies golf clubs and our bikes plus an wallet thefts. Usually up to a certain value....usually around £1500 before you hve to stipulate individual items. Give em a call.

Lazy day for me and hubby this morning....bit of action for him:happydance:...and then popped out to get dinner stuff....plussome giant chocolate buttons accidentially found their way into my basket :shrug:. Also managed to get some nude maternity tights for new year...the lack of in store mat wear is annoying me now :growlmad:


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies. I have to say, stealing strollers is the lowest thing I have ever heard. I know some of them are very expensive and there are people out there who would resell them to make a quick buck but seriously, a stroller? :saywhat: It's just wrong.


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies :)

Loo - Glad there is nothing more to report, take it easy :hugs:

Newfie - Awww, what a lovely name! (and ticker ;) ) We have decided ours now, plus we also decided the back up boy's name incase they got it wrong :haha: I told it to my mum though and she made a joke about it, so now i'm like :wacko:

Cupcake - I had a friend who had her pram stolen, a-holes!! I solved the problem by having a really beaten up looking pram that's constantly covered in bits of biscuit and cream cheese! :haha: In all seriousness though, its so annoying, people will really steal anything :( I don't go to any of the playgroups / areas that make you leave the buggy outside, there is one not far away where they make you park the buggy on the actual street, right on the pavement just outside the building :shock: Whenever i've been somewhere like that i tend to use the carrier, then its less of a worry :thumbup: I think the locks are a good idea though, if you can't just wheel it off, then you'd think twice about nicking it i reckon :thumbup:

FT - Yay for baby stuff deliveries, fun fun fun, i remember when my first batch of stuff arrived for Roh, i was so excited and spent all day playing with the stuff and sorting the clothes out (and crying! :haha: awww teeny little socks!! :cry:).

Pristock - The tree cutting sounds ace! :thumbup:

Mitch - Those pesky giant chocolate buttons just jump on in the basket don't they!! I suggest you eat them asap as punishment! :D

Well, a mixed morning here. Had some admin and work to do this morning and a brief meeting to get the accounts signed off for the management company for our building (which i'm secretary of...reluctantly) which was necessary but quite dull. Ended the trip with going to the grocers and letting Roh pick out some fruit though, which is always fun, his food related vocabulary is extensive! :haha: Then we stopped for a coffee and croissant :munch: so quite nice really. 

I'm feeling pretty uncomfortable though. I've had this annoying cough for about 5 days, and i have coughing fits in the night, its been making my tummy and back muscles sore. Last night, even though the coughing has calmed down a bit i had a coughing fit and suddenly i was in sooo much pain, it felt like all my muscles were actually ripping! :( Its been very slightly more bearable this morning, but i have a horrible feeling i've really hurt myself, there is one area it honestly feels like a hernia or something :shock: Ouch :(

Also a question, is anyone else getting bad nosebleeds? The last 3 mornings, when i get up i've had a really heavy nosebleed, thats lasted about 30 minutes each time. This morning though i had 3 seperate nosebleeds, i guess it was bleeding for nearly 2 hours total. I looked on the nhs website, and it says they are normal unless the bleeding won't stop, but i've not had anything like this before, in fact i don't remember the last time i had one, maybe when i was a child? It's really freaked me out!


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - morning hun :)

Ive had a cough since beginning of pregnany and just cant shake it off - so i know how you feel :hugs:

Ive not had nose bleeds but im SURE someone else on here mentioned them.... and they are also in my NHS book as a 3rd tri symptom...... did u hv them with roh?

xxx


----------



## newfielady

Emera- I don't have bad nosebleeds but I notice when I get up in the mornings I have to clean the dried blood out of my nose. I guess I must have a nosebleed during the night. :wacko:


----------



## emera35

Thanks ladies :)

FT - No i never had them with Roh, its why its taken me a bit by surprise. Also i know my BP is alot higher than it ever has been, the MW was like "hmmm" but decided it was just ok enough not to worry about. still for me i have high BP, maybe thats why i'm getting the nosebleeds?

Newfie - Yeah i've had that a few times, but these are really proper, like its just dripping out for 30 minutes. I've had to ruin a few towels now, because its soaking a tissue in about 30 seconds. I'm sure in reality its not that much blood, but it really looks like loads!

Didn't help this morning when i finally managed to stop it, then Roh headbutted me (accidentally!) and it started all over again :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

My sister had her pram stolen when she left it in reception at a DR's durgery. She came out and someone had took her lovely pram and left a skanky wrecked buggy in it's place :wacko::growlmad: (this was in 1992 by the way!!!)

Loo - glad all is well :hugs:

Nosebleeds - I've had a few but I've been really congested this whole pregnancy so everyday I am blowing my nose loads and it's bleeding.

I swear I had NO symptoms with my other 2 pregnancies...seem to have had everything going with this one :wacko:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies - how're y'all doing today? :thumbup:

I'm not feeling great...bit fed-up and not really Christmassy at all! I am hoping to remedy this somewhat with a Christmassy movie and some cake in a little while...hubby is AWOL and watching 3 footie matches today...just a shame I cannot have a snowball or some proper mulled wine...:nope:

Anyways, before all that I am looking on Mothercare website to order some bits and bobs in the hope of cheering myself up...do any of you lovelies remember that discount code?? I will try and look back but it's probably pages and pages away with all our chattering!! 

Loo- hope all ok hon and that the pink was just a 'one-off' :hugs: xx

Cupcake - hope doggie is feeling a little better today :hugs: xx

FT - really sorry you've been feeling so worried - I'm sure bubba is doing smashing in there hon! :hugs: xx

Speak later all the rest of you fab laddies xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya nicnak. Code for mc is SLB. Happy shopping x x


----------



## citymouse

Hurray for little Danni, Newfie!

Cupcake, I'm always amazed that people's strollers don't get stolen at Disney. It makes sense that people would steal them since they sell so well secondhand. Now every time I see someone wheeling a stroller with no baby I'm going to wonder...

Yesterday after lunch (a chicken sandwich and a few cocoa truffles), I had heartburn all day, so I was afraid to eat again. Of course, as soon as I ate, I felt better. 

I'm really starting to feel pregnant now. My hips/sacrum were really sore last night. Thankfully they're better this morning, but it's so hard to move when they do hurt! I can't tell if I need to move and stretch more or less when that happens. Stretching used to make it go away, but not as much anymore.

Sitting there all sore, for the first time, 14 weeks left seemed like a long time instead of a ridiculously short time!


----------



## citymouse

Baseline this week is 30 weeks! :faint:

And I'm down to 100 days! :faint again:


----------



## x-amy-x

:happydance: all very exciting isnt it? xx


----------



## blessedmomma

stroller thieves!!!!! this world is a mess :growlmad:

newfie- love the ticker, and beautiful name!!! :cloud9:

emera- i have nosebleeds in every pregnancy. usually early on for me but didnt have them til recently this time.

time for church, will catch up in a few.... hope everyone has a great day!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

I hate the idea of people going around stealing pushchairs and prams. It's just wrong! 

On the nosebleeds topic, I get them too but not seriously. I've been so bunged up that I blow my nose all the time and then it bleeds but it seems to bleed a little bit most of the time! 

Just watched the strictly final on iplayer. Hooray for Harry! 

Time is sort of flying, isn't it? I'm a bit scared to work out that I only have 32 days left at work. Hooray!! 

Newfie, I love the new ticker! 
I hope you Laddies are all having a great weekend. 

X


----------



## kymied

So I just noticed last night while getting undressed that there was dried nipple leakage on my bra. Then I looked at a couple other bras in my laundry basket and yep all of them have nipple juice. I guess my boobs have been practicing and I just haven't noticed.


----------



## x-amy-x

I notice nipple leakage too this week... only one boob mind. its the same boob that always overproduces milk when baby is born!


----------



## firsttimer1

stroller thieves :grr: so nasty. 

nosebleeds: :dohh: but what can we do? seems to be normal? :hugs: but if your worried check with mw again..... i checked NHS book and it literally just says 'another pleasant symptom of pregnancy''. YAY. 

Kymied - :haha: none of that for me yet but SURE its aon his way ;) its a good thing really - your body is checking all is in order :hugs:

Just watching the footy and cooking a roast.... strange to think this time next week we (UK ladies) will hv opened our pressies, eaen a xmas meal and seen the Queens speech LOL....time is FLYING!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya


Lots of dried blood in the morning up my nose but no full on bleeds. 

Roast dinner for us later too...too full of Pringles (i blame FT) and choc buttons at the moment. Looking forward to it later though with my weekly glass of red wine mmmm. Tried first cape low alcohol one...not great!! 

Watching original Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, gotta love it


----------



## firsttimer1

im suprised you can watch that film after all that chocolate mitch! :haha: Hope the pringles were worth it :) mine were.... :)


----------



## newfielady

Baseline is 30 weeks! Who's 30 weeks? I don't know about you ladies but when I got pregnant 9 months seemed like a longer time. :wacko: No boob juice for me... yet. :winkwink: Had a nice time outside with the puppers this morning. Over an hour :shock: The most exercise either of us has had in a long time lol.

So glad everyone likes our little girl's name. :cloud9:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm sour cream and onion!!! 

Right i am now off to persuade hubby to run me a nice big bath...seems Arsenal have been beaten (few mins to go)......he will not be impressed.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies 

Just catching up - wow lots of threads to read 

FT - Im sorry for your worries hun - thoughts are with you 

Is anyone experiencing crazy xmas shoppers - i was rammed with a trolley in Asda three times on friday due a lady wanting to look at the tree baubles that were reduced - instead of asking me to move she though it was okay to push her trolley into me repeately - then had the cheek to tell me to watch my manners when i pointed out my eight year old cousing and baby bump were with me?????

My OH told me i should have went to secruity and seen if they had the footage but i was so shaken i just wanted to leave - Im safetly not going anymore shopping until well into the new year

eekk

L xxx


----------



## emera35

Caught some of willy wonka, LOVE that movie so much, I thought it was amazing when I was little :D
Couldn't be bothered to cook so nipped up the road and grabbed a Wagamamas, love having one 5 mins walk away. I had a £15 voucher for my birthday I forgot about so it was just enough for Roh and me to have our favourites :) ginger chicken udon for me and a mini katsu curry for Roh, boughjt some ginger beer from sainsburys on the way, Roh adores the stuff, only the firey stuff though :haha: so we shared the ginger beer. Yum yum yum. Also, boston creme doughnuts were on offer 2 for 3 so picked up 3 of those too, mmmm, looking forwards to one with a cuppa when Roh is in bed :)

Thanks for all the feedback re. Nosebleeds I feel a lot less freaked out now. They are surprisingly heavy, but seems like its yet another fun thing I missed out on last time. Honestly the only real symptoms I had last time were heartburn and extreme tiredness the whole way through. Much more going on this time! Can't believe its only technically 8 weeks until I'm considered full term! :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

any UK ladies watching Noel Edmunds Xmas presents? its sooooooooooooooo emotional :cry:


----------



## loolindley

Evening Laddies!

FT, I decided against watching that...I'm having one of those days where my eyes are filling up just because I have to get up to go to the toilet. :cry:

Newfie, Glad you have decided on a name. We still haven't got anywhere with our shortlist. Idealy, I would like 4 of each gender, so I can see what it looks like when it is born, but we might just worry about that when he/she comes along!

FT, how are you feeling today honey? Any better? Glad you got your mothercare stuff. Mine is being delivered to my Mum's, am so gutted I wont be able to go through it all until 7th January when we are next up there.

Mrs Cupcake, how is the pooch?? I have got major pram paranoia now. I don't think I will be leaving it ANYWHERE, but will definitely make sure our new house insurance covers it just in case.

Hope you have all had a good day?

I haven't stopped all day, which is good as I needed to keep busy. We got up at 8, walked the dogs, and went down to the nearest town (40 mins away) to do the food shopping. Drove home, then went straight out to Lunch with Al's family. I had the most amazing frest fruit pavlova for pudding. It was a thing of beauty, both on the plate and in my tummy, and I SO want an extra portion! We then went and walked the dogs down the estury, home and promptly fell asleep on the sofa whilst 'watching' Willy Wonka. Lush.

Slightly ruined by the fact that I then went to the loo, and there was a bit more pink, but it was the first all day. I have got a midwife check up on Tuesday, so I am going to leave it until then to bring up with her unless it obviously gets worse.

Back in work tomorrow. Bah.


----------



## MsCrow

Hey ladies

Posting from bed...think my third cold turned into an ear infection. Dreading having to do interviews in Stockport and Wythenshawe tomorrow...guess i'll see if I can get a docs appointment for Tuesday.

Only comfort is my girl cat, Poppy, curled into my stomach and MrC making a rudimentary chilli. Been a lonely day whilst he's been watching footy...should have been out with him.


----------



## simoneandbump

Hey Ladies, 
Just checking in on you all lol. Hope your all okay and looking forward to Christmas. Cant believe where all, all ready in or moving into our 3rd trimesters. My pregnancy seems to be flying past since i reached 20 weeks. xx


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow, I am so sorry to hear that you are feeling so crap. Stupid question, but are you taking your pregnancy vits? I really feel like mine are keeping me a bit healthier. I know you don't have your job on your side though, and it cant be good for you to go and stand out in the cold. Wish there was someone else who could do it for you :(

Glad MrC is back home to look after you. Get well soon. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - much better today thanks hun. esp after speaking to ladies with big fundal heights and average sized babies ;) so im trying not to panic :)

Mmmmm pavlova :) i just had a cream scone :)

Im glad ur okay hun and as i say ive had pink a few times. If ur seeing your mw on tues then she will have some advice :hugs: i bet its nothing but agitation. hv u used the doppler again? 

Ms crow - :hugs: for your ear :)

so really strange.... i WAS feeling movements high up.... but today its as if LO is kicking really low.... like, almost in my private area?!!!! :wacko:


----------



## emera35

Loo - I'd say its a good sign that you've only had a little bit of pink after a fully active day, all that walking i think if anything really serious was going on with baby then you'd know about it. Definately check with your MW though, the only thing that did pop into my head is maybe a mild UTI? At least if you have a check up, they'll test that on tuesday :thumbup: And mmmmm, pavlova, drool!

FT - I am avoiding anything that might make me cry! Saying that i just emailed my Dad and have spent the 30 minutes since crying my eyes out as its made me think of my brother, which i obviously do all the time, and cry quite alot, but i think its worse when i think about how my Dad is feeling :( I definitely don't need extra emotional stuff!! ;)

MsCrow - If you have a cold, and possibly an ear infection, then really you should go to the doctors tomorrow. You certainly shouldn't be spending your day out in the cold doing interviews!! Look after yourself honey, its not a crime to take care of yourself if you are ill. I know you don't have much/any back up with work, but you have to prioritise, and your health is more important than staying on schedule at work :hugs: :hugs:
Also, totally sympathise with the lonely weekend. My OH works 10am - 11pm pretty much every Saturday and Sunday, so i'm on my own every weekend. Its a bit rubbish, but at least i have Roh to keep me company in the daytime, and i tend to plan little treats for the 2 of us to make the days more special. Still, i'd love to have more time with the OH. Stay warm and snuggly and enjoy the chilli!


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> so really strange.... i WAS feeling movements high up.... but today its as if LO is kicking really low.... like, almost in my private area?!!!! :wacko:

Ooh, i had this alot with Roh, and this time too actually, i'm not sure how much room they still have for now, possibly they are still somersaulting. With Roh though it was weird, i'd get some big movements up high, and then i'd get like a pressure feeling and strange wriggling, occasionally almost sharp movements REALLY low down! I worked out after he was born, and seeing what he was like that what i could feel low down was actually his hands fiddling about with each other right up by his face. I could tell because he did it all the time after he was born too!


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhh so maybe the hands are up then ;) thats a nice thought :)

hun - :hugs: for your brother xxxx


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> ahhhh so maybe the hands are up then ;) thats a nice thought :)

Hehe, yep, babies are seriously fiddly creatures, they can't stop themselves, Roh used to really upset himself, because he'd start fiddling with his own face, and totally freak himself out, because he didn't know what was happening! :haha: So cute! They do it inside, they fiddle with the cord and stuff all the time, i've seen some lovely U/S footage of it, i suspect its why my waters went, because Roh just couldn't resist fiddling!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: i do love it but now again it feels like LO is trying to find a way out!!!!


----------



## emera35

Hah yeah, slightly alarming! I'll swap you though, currently it feels like someone is trying to curl their toes round my lowest rib! :shock: I keep shifting position, and it gets better, then the little toes sneak up a bit more!


----------



## firsttimer1

ive not rib ache yet - sure it will come :) just felt kicks high up - so think u were right about the hands! :dance:

this is a crass thing to ask but do u ever get a sharp pain literally in the lady area? almost RIGHT in it? SORRY its disgusting.... :blush:


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> this is a crass thing to ask but do u ever get a sharp pain literally in the lady area? almost RIGHT in it? SORRY its disgusting.... :blush:

Hah, its not disgusting! You do know a baby is going to come out of there, and
people are going to be watching, right? :haha: Yes, i do get that, i think it can sometimes be to do with very temporary pressure (like the baby shifting about momentarily) and also it is to do with muscle spasms and stretching, and that sort of thing. So just like you get stretching feelings and cramps in other areas round your belly, and the muscles of the uterus, you also get those same things happening around the cervix, which feels quite weird and very, hmm, internal, is probably the word i'd use. :winkwink: 

In fact it happened right whilst i was typing this, think baby is headspinning! :headspin:


----------



## lauraclili

It's not disgusting! It's being pregnant! First time I felt my LO was in my lady parts - literally on my cervix area and it was in the middle of the night and it proper freaked me out wondering what it was! I get this loads... I think my baby must like it down there... :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks ladies. No high temperature. I fear delaying these interviews will totally upset the project and it won't be completed to funding guidelines. I so need January to be the start of an easier time. Besides which it's turn up and wait in the mornings, I'll just see if I can get an appointment and spend the rest of Tuesday in bed. At least the baby's been moving which is a comfort. MrC's chilli was....creative and strangely tasty. You never know what he's going to make.


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies :) im not used to talking about body stuff :blush: apart from peezing! :haha:

Crow- haha about the chilli :) you described it very politely! I wonder wud u hv found it ''strangely tasty'' if u were NOT pregnant? LOL x


----------



## lauraclili

MrC's chilli was....creative and strangely tasty. You never know what he's going to make.[/QUOTE said:

> I have a husband who cooks like this! :haha:
> 
> Seriously though, funding or no funding your baby and your health are more important than any work project. One thing the spd diagnosis has taught me is that health isn't something you should take for granted and certainly not something you should play around with. If you need rest then you need rest and EVERYTHING else can wait. So much better to get better.
> 
> X


----------



## emera35

MsCrow - Love the sound of the chilli :D Hope you feel better soon, keep warm :hugs:

FT - Don't worry, you aren't alone in still having some dignity! :rofl: I think i left mine outside the labour ward last time, and forgot to get it back at all! I just remember when i was having my stitches, lying there with my legs in stirrups, my MW wasn't fully trained so was getting talked through it by a doctor, and they are both peering at and chatting about the state of my bits. OH was firmly at the head end by then cuddling Roh. I'd hit the gas and air for that bit (and had a local anesthetic) so was a bit spannered, another MW came in the room and asked if i wanted toast and tea, and said "aww, the tour of all the mummys and daddys to be are outside", i was just like "oh, are they coming in?" :rofl: The MW was like , "hmm, might give them a bit of a shock" :haha: It didn't even occur to me that showing a tour into the room would be a problem :dohh: So yeah, no dignity anymore here :lol:

Mmmm, just watching Dr. Brian Cox, only drooling a little bit, honest! :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - :haha: i didnt think about stitches.... if this IS a big baby i might need a fair few!!!

Im just watching brian cox too......... :kiss:

Im totally lost though. LOL!


----------



## emera35

Yeah, have no clue what he's on about, but i could listen to him all night :winkwink:

Oh, and as far as tearing goes, its not generally the size of the baby, its the speed of the labour, so if you dilate nice and steadily, and spend a good amount of time pushing (like 30 mins - 1hour pushing) then you most likely will have no to minimal tearing, even with a big baby. Often a bigger baby is easier, as gravity helps more to get it out.
I had a 2 hour labour, went from 4cm to pushing in 25 minutes and spent about 3 minutes pushing before Roh came out, so things weren't quite stretched like they needed to be, consequently i had a fair bit of tearing, even though Roh was only 5lb 9oz.


----------



## firsttimer1

AHHH I SEE. maybe i shud hope this baby is a little big, as i keep hearing slightly bigger babys are easier LOL... though not giants ;)

im just reading about what the babby is like @ 28 weeks...... so exciting :dance: eyes open, could start getting hair, hiccuping from pracising breathing.... they even practise crying....... although of course its soundless.

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## waula

FT i swear mine had hiccups tonight at a carol concert - really regular little movements every second or so for about 5 mins...odd!!! but very cool!!! and i literally love brian cox. where is he on?? x


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmmm stitches lovely :haha:

I was cut with DD1 as had forceps and must say it's an easier healing process :winkwink:

With DD2 I had a 4hr labour....was 5cm when got to hospital....checked a bit later 7cm. I then went from 7cm to 10cm in 10 minutes and had the HUGEST urge to push...she came so fast no one was ready!!! safe to say even though I tried really hard to pant I seriously could not stop her from coming. All resulted in lot's of tearing and lot's of stitches. I then ended up with a hymatoma (blood clot) behind the stitches and had to get pulse treatment for 5 days to break the clot down. DESPITE all that when you have your baby none of it seems important.


----------



## firsttimer1

He is on now on BBC2 :)

hiccuping sounds amazing... ive not felt baby do that yet! was the carol concert good? are u all christmassy now? :)

edit: Glow - i know, stitch talk is never going to be glamorous! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww Waula...hiccups it's the cutest thing :hugs: not had them yet but had them with both then others. I remember DD1 lying her head on my tummy when I was pregnant with DD2...she was only 2 at the time...was very cute. 

OMG - DD1 is 16 on the 28th of December :shock: where does the time go :wacko:


----------



## waula

carols were lovely - took the in laws and DH granny along and then had them all back here for mulled wine and mince pies around the fire so feeling VERY christmassy!!!! all the kiddies had oranges with candles in and sweets stuck in on cocktail sticks - i have vague recollections of doing this but can't for the life think what it was meant to signify!!!?

could see a lot of movements too in church - the whole belly was wiggling and not had that before now - had anterior placenta so not sure if thats still cushioning??

Hope all you ladies are well and only one week at work before a few days off - wooo!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

were you worried DD1 would come on christmas day Glow??


----------



## newfielady

FT- regarding movement. I think our little one has turned again. Last night I was getting kicked down low on both sides like I was back when she was breech. I'm starting to fear that maybe she won't turn down the right way. I know there's still time but :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - dont worry yet hun. i literally JUST read that most babies turn head down at 28 weeks (most not all) - so however ur baby is at the mo, im sure they will turn in good time :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> were you worried DD1 would come on christmas day Glow??


I wished!!! she was due 14th December so imagine how I felt still sitting there on Christmas day...9 days over due and peed off!!! I had a hospital appointment on 23rd December and begged them to induce me but they wouldn't :growlmad:
I was actually booked to get induced at 8.00am on 28th but my waters broke at 5.30am so I actually did end up going in to labour myself :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

i always felt sorry for the boy at my school who was born on christmas day - so i reallllllllllly wanted to avoid a christmas day baby. 

In fact, i think the boy at school had a ''6 month'' birthday around june / july where we would all go out and celebrate.... as everyone would be busy on christmas day!!!


----------



## Glowstar

I have always made a big effort to seperate her birthday from Xmas. I usually take all the Xmas cards down and make she sure doesn't suffer in the present department :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

heehee - im sure she would let you know if she DID suffer ;) I know i would have! xxx

Right nighty night ladies.... the DH is stealing my laptop :cry: thats how giving i am.... :rofl:

CHAT TOMO X


----------



## emera35

My nan's birthday was on Christmas day. It was always the rule, we'd have a birthday breakfast, then she'd open all her cards and presents and we'd hang all her cards on a string, then have some champagne (well the grown ups would :haha:) Then everyone would pitch in cooking lunch, and usually us kids would draw birthday pictures for Nan. Then we'd have a big Christmas lunch, and after that it was christmas and we could open presents and stuff. It actually feels a bit wrong opening presents in the morning these days now she's passed away.


----------



## mitchnorm

Blimey laddies....leaveyoufor a couple of hours you all go mental after beijg quiet all day when i've been lazying around..unfair:nope: :happydance:

Mscrow - hope you feel bettersoon and wrap up warm....gon abe cold for another day or two then getting milder. Although i want snow!!! Seen you've had some already...v jealous 

Lovelytalk about stitches btw...glad i tuned in for that one. :happydance:

I am off to bed very soon...my little girls been very active tonight after a quiet day...ztill dont know which direction she is lying in as i get poked everywhere. Well mainly right hand side but high and low and mine have turned into vibrations and pulses through my belly rather than jabs (though still get a few of those too).

4 days left of work then off for xmas and new year :happydance:. Currently writing an online food shopping order for 16 people for new years break...confused about quantities and what to.get...why do i volunteer for these things :dohh:

Night night x x


----------



## newfielady

Thanks ft, I'm sure your right. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

glow- our experience was completely opposite. one of our little guys was due on 24th but came on 16th. my DH is on 10th and got the christmas/birthday presents. he always thought it was unfair so he makes sure our LO gets jis own birthday party with birthday presents separate from christmas.

newfie- i had one that was breech up to a week before he was born. i really thouht i was gonna have a section. if it were me i wouldnt worry too much at this point :hugs:

about stitches, i have had them twice. not bad for 5 labors i think. funny thing is that it was my two longest labors. and not even for my biggest baby. my biggest one even tried to come out sideways :wacko: my last labor was just over 4 hours. i dilated from 3-10 in an hour, but no stitches. :thumbup:

loo- i hope the spotting stays away :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:wave:


----------



## citymouse

Happy Monday! (Almost...)

Quiet-ish Sunday. Spent the afternoon organizing baby clothes and consolidating the baby stuff to one spot (instead of spread out all over the house). Went to a party tonight and it was the first time I've been around strangers who could tell I was pregnant. 

Pretty sure we've decided to try cloth diapers (using the service our friends use). I love the idea of not having to run to the store to buy diapers, LOL. I'm just inordinately worried that none of the bottoms of the outfits we own will fit over the big diapers. 

My dog got the funniest haircut today. We asked the groomers to trim his feet as much as possible but leave his body fluffier for winter. I guess I thought they'd blend it, but he just looks like he's wearing bloomers over his skinny chicken legs. :rofl:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!! It's my birthday today and hubby brought me a new necklace as well as a cd and doona cover. The necklace is my favorite! It is 3 rings all entwined together. He says they represent the baby, him and I all entwined together, plus the circle is the symbol of eternity so we will be together forever! :) I'm so lucky!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Lovely presents Wouldluv! Happy Birthday! 

Happy Monday everyone, I hope you all have a good day. Only 2.5 days until no more work this year! Woohoo! 

x


----------



## lozza1uk

*Happy Birthday Wouldluv!!!*


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

:cake:

happy birthday!!


----------



## loolindley

Happy Birthday Would Luv. I hope you had a lovely day :cake:

Rashy, I am so glad it's not just me who has baby paraphinalia all over the house. I'm not entirely sure why we decided the kitchen table was the best place for the car seat, but it appears to 'live' there now. :dohh:

Well, I am up n at 'em. First day back in work after my week 'sick'. Good job I have tomorrow off for my anti natal appointment to recover!!! :xmas13:


----------



## emera35

Happy Birthday Wouldluv, what a prefect present you got! :cake:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Birthday Wouldluv and what a perfect birthday gift!! :happydance::hugs:

City - your dogs hair cut sounds hilarious!! :haha:

Loo -enjoy work...if only for one day :rofl:...I'm insanely jealous of everyone finishing work for the year...I'm working in between Xmas and New Year...wouldn't mind but OH is off! which means I'll need to get up and leave him in bed :sleep::nope:


----------



## KellyC75

Happy Birthday wouldluvabub :cake:


----------



## emera35

I have 3 days left at work total then my mat leave starts. Yay yay yay yay! Can't wait for that particular source of stress and misery to be out of my life! And I can spend loads of time with Roh :cloud9:


----------



## mitchnorm

Happy Birthday Wouldluv!!!!!

I finished work on Thursday...busy busy busy diary til then and off til 3rd Jan  wish i was straight onto mat leave :-(


----------



## MissyBlaze

citymouse said:


> My dog got the funniest haircut today. We asked the groomers to trim his feet as much as possible but leave his body fluffier for winter. I guess I thought they'd blend it, but he just looks like he's wearing bloomers over his skinny chicken legs. :rofl:

I want to see a photo!


----------



## Widger

Well, almost fainted this morning due to my GTT test. I didn't get it last time and this time I think I did because they actually realised diabetes is in my family... not sure how they missed me out last year but boy oh boy, I'm glad they did. I was absolutely fine until I had my 2nd round of blood taken, by which point I'd not eaten a thing since 8pm the previous evening (I knew I should have had a bowl of cereal before bed), wolfed down a wrap and a packet of crisps but almost passed out whilst driving home :wacko: Thank goodness feel so much better now.

Anyway, hope you laddies are all well.

Emera - Lucky you finishing work for maternity. I've finished work for Xmas but still got to do 6 weeks after that.... shouldn't complain though :haha:

Happy birthday WLAB


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh dear widger (I love your name, it sounds funny in a west country accent). 

OMG i'm a squash!


----------



## Widger

MissyBlaze said:


> OMG i'm a squash!

All I can think of is OUCH :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Widger said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> OMG i'm a squash!
> 
> All I can think of is OUCH :rofl:Click to expand...

Ha ha ha! Yes, that's true, hopefully it's not as round as one... gulp.


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. 
Happy Birthday WouldLuvaBump! What a lovely present you got. :D
City- I second MissyB, I would die for a picture. lol.
Be careful Widger!
AFM- I'm back to work tonight. Only 4 days this week though. Monday, Tuesday, Friday and Saturday. :dohh:


----------



## MissyBlaze

newfielady said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Happy Birthday WouldLuvaBump! What a lovely present you got. :D
> City- I second MissyB, I would die for a picture. lol.
> Be careful Widger!
> AFM- I'm back to work tonight. Only 4 days this week though. Monday, Tuesday, Friday and Saturday. :dohh:

Saturday! That should be against the law.


----------



## firsttimer1

> 4 days left of work then off for xmas and new year . Currently writing an online food shopping order for 16 people for new years break...confused about quantities and what to.get...why do i volunteer for these things

Just imagine - the Duggars do that every week LOL! Poor them! Hope u figured it all out mitch :hugs:

*wudluv* - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! *and wat a beautiful pressie from your DH.... so thoughtful :hugs:

_*emera*_ - mat leave already? You lucccckkkkkkky thing!!!! sooooo jealous. 

*widger* - :hugs: hope the test results are fine hun, sure they will be. do you hv to wait long?

*MissyB* - OMGGGG your a squash!!!! AMAZING. thats a huge veg :happydance:

well i just bought my very LAST christmas present :dance: ive really spoiled people this year as i figured next year after a year of mat pay i may be a little ''cheap'' :rofl: Not that its all about HOW much you spend mind. :kiss: 

so ive just realised its 1pm already! no wonder my tummy is going mad for some food!!! now what to have..... mackeral on toast? we are only allowed it twice a week...... seen as its christmas at end of week im unlikely to have it then.... so mackeral it is!

Bet you all wanted to know that. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh yer - and my TENS machine unexpectedly arrived today! wasnt due until after christmas. Looks all in order but wont try it out till after the holidays LOL x


----------



## Glowstar

:shock: Widger - sounds horrible...pooing my pants now as I've got mine on Thursday :wacko:

FT - you've just given me the dry heave...Mackeral on toast :sick: sounds minging :sick:


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> _*emera*_ - mat leave already? You lucccckkkkkkky thing!!!! sooooo jealous.

Yerr, its very VERY good news, i've been soo miserable! It was take early mat leave, or hand in my notice, which i didn't want to do, as even though i think i'd still get the mat pay, i'd lose out on holiday pay for the year. The other option was to go totally mental and start killing the management. Again, just didn't fancy having the baby in prison! :haha:

Widger - The GTT is bloody awful! Glad you are ok now :hugs: Even though i was desperate to leave the clinic i forced myself to sit there and eat a sandwich and wait 20 minutes after mine. Last time round i just scoffed a flapjack on the way in to work right afterwards, and then promptly fainted when i arrived. :dohh:

Newfie - My sympathy! I've worked soo many christmas eves, christmas days and boxing days in my time :hugs: At least you are off for Christmas day? OH's boss tried to change his rota last week so he was working the early shift on Christmas day (he works in a hotel, they are open 365 days) it was like, erm, WTF? He asked for Christmas off in January, he works all through new year instead as all the single people want new year off, so tend to work Christmas. Basically his boss was trying take Christmas AND new year off. Cheeky!! Hope you get some fabby tips working this week! :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Daaaannnng. Rather talky this weekend, weren't you? :wacko:

Sorry I wasn't really online this weekend, but I was...uhm... busy. DTD *TWO *DAYS IN A ROW! *I deserve a medal!* :thumbup: Additionally, we were busy with unpacking/moving. (It never ends!!!) 

Regarding Christmas birthdays.... mine is the 22nd. It was always miserable growing up because I never ever had a birthday party. :cry: When I had DS, we specifically planned to get pregnant in the summer so that he would not be born at Christmas. Because there is never much celebration surrounding my birthday, I tend to go all out on everybody else's birthdays since it allows me to eat more cake!! :cake: :happydance: 

FT- I've been feeling the kicks in my lady parts too. It sort of freaks me out, and it makes me have to pee. My naughty boys were kicking me all over this weekend -- low, high and on both sides. I found myself wishing they'd take a nap. That seems pretty funny considering it was just a few weeks ago that we were all begging for any and all signs of kicking. :)

Loo- :hugs: I feel you on the hormonal thing. Last night I sat on the couch and cried for no reason at all. We were just sitting there watching a football game and I was feeling uncomfortable. I started crying because I worry that there is no way I can make it another 11ish weeks. 

Anyway.... I Hope everyone is happy and healthy this Monday.


----------



## Nicnak282

Happy birthday Wouldluv - hope you're having/ have had a FABULOUS day!! :cake: :flower: 

City Mouse...you've just made me nearly wet myself picturing your poor pooch!!!!!! Picture pretty please as I really need a giggle!!!!! :haha::haha:

Widger - poor you on the GT test and fainting - hope all comes back fine and dandy!! :flower:

FT (& others!) - yep my little lady seems to be revelling in kicking the crap outta my lady-bits lately!! :blush: It is really disconcerting and a little ticklish...hmmm this is only gonna get worse...:nope::haha:

Emera - well done on maternity - much more preferable to prison, me thinks!! I am also gonna be on maternity (well annual leave for a week or so) come January - YAY!!! :happydance:

WT - :happydance: for DTD - TWICE!!!!!! Must get on with that...although we did do it once this weekend, go us...! :smug:

Newfie - lovely name and hope you get lots of tips!! :flower:

MissyB - A SQUASH!!!!!!:xmas1: OUCH!! Scary thought :haha:

Mitch - ta for the MC code - going back on now and WILL order!!

Everyone else :thumbup: and happy Monday!!

AFM...a little TMI but I have finally managed to go to the toilet!! :happydance: This came about quite quickly after two doses of the dreaded _...(whisper it...prune juice...!!)_. Ever since I have felt starving!!! Think it has created alot of space in my tummy :blush::blush:

Catch you later lovelies xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - i take it you wont like sardines on toast either then? or kippers on toast...? YUM! sorry will stop now ;) :haha:

WT - well done you! I seem to have found my mojo too. I tried it on with DH last last and he wasnt having any of it :haha: he was tired...... :dohh: he tried it this morning tho..... but i was ZONKED!!! typical :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

dad just asked me to sort out something for mum - a small present from him to her for the evening on xmas day!!!!

I HAD FINISHED PRESENT BUYING! FINISHED I TELL YOU! :grr:

LOL. typical dad.


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> dad just asked me to sort out something for mum - a small present from him to her for the evening on xmas day!!!!
> 
> I HAD FINISHED PRESENT BUYING! FINISHED I TELL YOU! :grr:
> 
> LOL. typical dad.

LOL!!! Soooooooooooooooo sounds like my dad!!! At least it wasn't Christmas Eve...:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## newfielady

Okay ft- firstly :sick: That's the grosses thing ever. :sick: :haha: Second, what is a TENS machine? I looked at the link when you posted it before and I was just like :saywhat:?
I'm working Christmas eve (until we close :dohh:) emera but the restaurant is closed Christmas and boxing day. :happydance: I work new years eve too. Joy! lol.
OKay, there has got to be _someone_ here who is having regular sex besides me. I read wt's post.. 


> Sorry I wasn't really online this weekend, but I was...uhm... busy. DTD TWO DAYS IN A ROW! I deserve a medal!

and I'm like what! I DTD twice on Sunday!! :rofl: Is this just me? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

Newfie, a TENS machine is a small machine with pads that you attach to your body when you start getting early contractions. Apparently it helps with the pain by getting your body to release more 'pain coping' hormones LOL....

here is the official Blahblah:

Transcutaneous means 'through the skin'. TENS machines deliver small electrical pulses to the body via electrodes placed on the skin. TENS machines are thought to affect the way pain signals are sent to the brain. Pain signals reach the brain via nerves and the spinal cord. If pain signals can be blocked then the brain will receive fewer signals from the source of the pain. We may then feel less pain.

ive heard from a few women on here and a couple of pals that the TENs really helped.... so when i saw one at a barain price i thought it wud worth a go! :)

in terms of DTD, we used to do it alot but when i got pregnant we couldnt as i had some bleeds (sex isnt recommended if you bleed during pregnancy). But we are finally mojo embraced and confident enough to start :sex: again :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hooray for poos nicnak! Congrats.

RE homemade pressies, i've done that this year (poor student), i've made bathbombs (which are super fun) with essential oils in and flowers from my garden squished in and glitter and put them into origami boxes (which I made from wallpaper samples I got from a DIY store for free!)

I'm a bit scared about being a squash, I wasn't expecting it. 

Newfie! I'm a regular sex gal. For sure!


----------



## newfielady

Missy, a squash sounds scary but what about a watermelon :shock:!!


----------



## Glowstar

Wooo hoo for doing a Poo nicknak :blush:

As for DTD....well ours has taken a nose dive....I don't think OH finds me that attractive right now :shrug: added I just seem to have gone off the idea completely....which started around 20 weeks (before that was OK :shrug:)

Don't think OH is bothered AT ALL...he'd rather have a BJ....less effort on his part :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Meant to say...Missy your prezzies sound fab :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

Glowstar said:


> Don't think OH is bothered AT ALL...he'd rather have a BJ....less effort on his part :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Glowstar said:


> Meant to say...Missy your prezzies sound fab :thumbup:

Fanks! I'll see if i can put some pics on... 

I don't think OH finds me that attractive either, he keeps referring to me as a boiled egg. 

ETA a photo of an early attempt at bathbombs...
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-06 15.23.49.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Glowstar

How nice are those!!! It's such a personal gift...sure everyone will be delighted with them :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

missy they are gorgeous xxx well done you! xxx

om gosh i cant stop eating coconut chips. I bought a bag of them to decorate a cake a while ago, never used them - and they are sooooooooooooo yummy. :)


----------



## Glowstar

FT - step away from the coconut chips :sick:

Ooooo I'm into double digits tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT - better than Bounty's which is what i'm on. I LOVE coconut. I want some proper stuff now. 

Oooh glowie - Double digits! Scary Maaaaaaaaaaaary!


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - better than Bounty's which is what i'm on. I LOVE coconut. I want some proper stuff now.

MMMMMmmmmm bounty!!!! im addicted to anythign coconut or banana flavoured at the mo! YUM!

Glow - u dont like coconut???? :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

I don't mind it....prefer the dark chocolate ones...FT I think you are having a girl :winkwink:


----------



## lauraclili

I had a bounty today for the first time in about 10 years! Was yummy! ALthough, bananas still make me want to heave :sick:


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - ;)

laura - i HATTTTE bananas and still wont eat an actual banana..... but all of a sudeen i LOVE banana flavoured things - like milkshake, cake etc :) so weird!

Cant believe its christmas thiiiis weekend :happydance: getting excited!


----------



## Glowstar

How strange...I eat loads of bananas...and I'm having a boy...or maybe a MONKEY :shock: :xmas13:


----------



## newfielady

I know, Christmas will be here and gone before we know it. But think of next Christmas with our baby's. :cloud9: How exciting will that be.
Okay ladies, I don't even _like_ coconut but now I want some. :wacko: Isn't pregnancy glorious. :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie: Twice on Sunday?! Never mind a medal.... that would deserve a trophy! :rofl:

Glowie: Never mind medals or trophies, BJs deserve presents! ;) I don't think DH finds me very attractive right now either. In fact his favorite terms of endearment for me are "fat girl" and "big mama." :rofl: Mostly, he says this because he thinks it's hilarious to watch me get so mad at him. :growlmad: :shrug: However, at the end of the day.... his libido is pretty high and if I keep the lights off and wear a shirt over my bump, he can fantasize that I look like Halle Berry. I don't care since it allows me to fantasize too. (Unlike FT, there are no fantasies of Prince Charles or Tony Blair!!)

Missy: Great gifts!!! Your friends/family will love them.

FT: Coconut and chocolate....mmmmmmMMmmmm. I cannot allow myself to buy coconut m&ms or coconut Hershey kisses because I have ZERO self-control with them.


----------



## firsttimer1

LOL at me imagining tony blair during :sex: - im happy to say i never took it that far :haha:

oh i soooo need a bounty now. text to DH........... sent. :)


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar, I'm back in work from the 27th too. Very jealous of people who don't have too!

Emera, I know I am still in the 2nd tri, but I am SO jealous of you starting your mat leave. I am literally counting down the days!

FT, did you hire a TENS machine? What do they do exactly (apart from relieve pain!!!) I need to know! EDIT - Just read the explanation for Newfie. Ta!

Newfie, I feel your pain. Our shifts run all year round, so it's the luck of the draw. This year I was woking 3.30am on New Years Day. Now that was a RUBBISH shift!!! :hugs:

WT, another Christmastime birthday :cake: I feel so sorry for you! It really is a crap time to have a baby. I hope your Momma is suitably ashamed of herself!!! Oooh, congrats on the 2 x :sex: Dude! You are putting me to shame!!!!

Glowie, Maybe you DH would rather have a BJ, but I think i would rather lay back and think of Wales at the moment!!! Yack! :sick:

Missy, you clever clever lady. I'm so impressed!

WT, How can your dh not find you attractive?!?! I've seen your pic your are a hot momma! If I was...I would!!! :xmas13:


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar said:


> How strange...I eat loads of bananas...and I'm having a boy...or maybe a MONKEY :shock: :xmas13:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## lozza1uk

Coconut m&ms, wow! I'm sure we don't get those! I love bounty's. Still not had any cravings, disappointing.


----------



## firsttimer1

oh i thought it was coconut (in general) AND m&ms.... rather than coconut m&ms? if they DO exist - i want some :)

GREAT. just started watching 'britains best dish' and all they did was mention lobster.... and now i want some..... with some champagne..... and pate.... and cold camembert....

come on firsttimer, less than three months till all that can be yours!!!!! you can do it :)

:haha: is talking to yourself in a pep rally fashion a sign of madness? Probably.


----------



## loolindley

AFM, what a day!

I got to work, and my pigeon hole was stuffed with cards, so I sat and opened a few, and they all had lovely messages in them wishing us the best with the baby and our new home. I was in floods!!!!!!

Then I went up to the solicitors to find out where they were up to with buying our new house. Well, they told me they were waiting on a draft contract through from the other solicitor and they requested it on 24TH NOVEMBER! :shock: SO WHY THE FRIGG HAVEN'T YOU CHASED IT UP THEN?????|???? I made them call the other party's solicitor who said that she has far too much work on with a backlog, and I am 9th in the list to be dealt with. Why the heck has she taken on work that she obviously can't keep up with?? I am so angry!!! 

So I cried again. For a long time. In the toilets at work, where everyone could hear me. Bah.

THEN......my fitchen fitter called me, telling me he has been called to the south of France to do a massive job at EXACTLY the time when I want him (in Feb). So I cried again.

I called my Mum to try and and me feel better, and she told me not to worry about the kitchen fitter, because at this rate I wont have a house to have a kitchen fitted into!!!!

:sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:

I can't even tell you how hormonal I am. I swear, you would only have to look at me the wrong way today and I would burst into tears!!! What is wrong with me?!?!?


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Its all going to work out hun...... :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Wt's- Hurrah, a trophy. The only one I'd ever win, but think of what I won it for. :rofl:
Hubby doesn't have any nicknames for me yet. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Crappy laptop. Double post.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - damn hormones... Sure it will all work out. Can you play the pregnancy card to get bumped up the queue? Or complain to the seller who might look for a new solicitor! I'd be furious if I was buying or selling and they told me I was 9th in a queue!

As for nicknames DH has taken to kindly calling me a walrus and calls the bed my island cos of the way I've taken to rolling sideways to get off it!! I think I actually pulled a muscle turning over in bed last night as I was in agony this morning but it's eased off now.


----------



## wondertwins

Awww. Thank you, Loo. :rofl:

EDIT: This reply looks out of place since y'all chat so fast, but was meant to go with your hot momma comment. :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

DH just calls me ''vessel'' 

but then, i call him faaaar worse.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I haaaaaaaaaate bananas! They're the devil's plop in my opinion. 

Thanks for the lovely comments on the pressies, I just made another batch which i think may have gone a bit wrong. I'll keep ya posted :)

Just took some bumpy pics. 29 weeks has gone so so so fast!
 



Attached Files:







29.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4









29a.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









29b.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wondertwins

LOL, Lozza. I actually think my bed is sort of an island. FT- I'm not surprised that you can be more clever than your DH when it comes to name calling. Being clever is something we women are very good at. :haha:

Loo- Damn lawyers. Don't you just hate them. And I say that even though I am one. Seriously though, I have found that the ones who work on contracts for houses simply LOVE to put things off to the very last second. I don't know why, but I agree it's maddening.

Coconut m&ms: https://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Ms-Limited-Chocolate-Candies/dp/B003E1QQ3C

They are real. They are divine.


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, My solicitor tryed pulling the pregnancy card, but she didn't sound hopeful. I said I would call again on Wednesday to see if anything has moved. I'm kicking myself for not getting onto this earlier.

If I am still 9th in the list a month after they requested the details, then I dread to think what place I was to start with! My solicitor said that she needs a new solicitor, but I can hardly suggest she does that. The vendor is about 90 and not the most fast moving herself!

Like my Mum said, there is nothing I can do, it is completely out of my hands, so I need to try and remain calm and just what will be will be. I can;t tell you how ANTI my usual character this is! I hate not being in control :xmas13:

OH is rushing home to try and cheer me up. Don't know what I would do without him at the moment!


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just found them in uk but £1.39 for a tiny bag!!!!!!

https://www.handycandy.co.uk/coconut-mms-p-1078.html

stupid USA get all the good stuff. :brat:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just found them in uk but £1.39 for a tiny bag!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.handycandy.co.uk/coconut-mms-p-1078.html
> 
> stupid USA get all the good stuff. :brat:

Aha!!!! I think I'll have to try one bag. Thanks!


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just found them in uk but £1.39 for a tiny bag!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.handycandy.co.uk/coconut-mms-p-1078.html
> 
> stupid USA get all the good stuff. :brat:
> 
> Aha!!!! I think I'll have to try one bag. Thanks!Click to expand...

feel free to buy me some too ;)

OMgosh im only JUST getting the 'swamp crotch' :blush: youve all been refering to for ages......... its *HORRIBLE!!!!!!*


----------



## citymouse

That's good (referring to the M&Ms, not the swa-cro), though, FT, it will keep you from eating a dozen bags! I always think I'd pay MORE for a smaller portion of things I can't keep myself away from.

Kudos to all you ladies who are still DTD on a regular basis. Can I just claim oldness as my excuse? I don't think DH is totally comfy with it at the moment, to be honest. And to be doubly honest, there will be no BJs happening when I can't drink alcohol for motivation. :rofl: That's just the nature of the universe, I'm sorry. 

Loo, sorry about the hormones. I suppose it would be out of line for your solicitor to contact the seller and lay the baby guilt onto _her_. Maybe she's the grandmotherly type who'll stick up for a young pregnant lady! Anyway, :hugs:. 

Newfie, as always make sure you keep your feet up between those big work shifts!

AFM, last night I had a dream that I went into pre-term labor. I was so scared, and the nurse at my doctor's office kept saying, "If your baby lives," and sounding bored. I woke up sort of freaked out and then baby gave me a nice big kick! :cloud9: Good girl! Already knows how to deal with her neurotic mother.

Also, I've bit the bullet and decided on a stroller! The Britax B-Ready. It's not super cheap but it's not the highest high end, either. And it's really convertible in terms of adding a second kid--there are 14 configurations with various combinations of bassinet / car seat / toddler seat. So it will last us to the next baby.

Also, the Chaperone car seat comes with an anti-rebound bar, which keeps the rear-facing seat from tilting back toward the back of the car if there's a lurch. It's terrible, but with all the stop-and-go traffic and clueless drivers here, you have to plan ahead for being rear-ended! 

I put the silver one on the registry but part of me really likes the green. Only thing is, will they still be making that in a couple of years when baby #2 hopefully makes his or her way to us?

Pictures of the dog... I'll try... but he runs from the camera. He's properly embarrassed. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Down to double digits! OMG!


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just found them in uk but £1.39 for a tiny bag!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.handycandy.co.uk/coconut-mms-p-1078.html
> 
> stupid USA get all the good stuff. :brat:
> 
> Aha!!!! I think I'll have to try one bag. Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> feel free to buy me some too ;)
> 
> OMgosh im only JUST getting the 'swamp crotch' :blush: youve all been refering to for ages......... its *HORRIBLE!!!!!!*Click to expand...

WHAT??? What does that mean? I haven't had that!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

FT :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: on swamp crotch....it sometimes just occurs after I have been to the loo and I have to remember whether I wiped properly or perhaps didnt completely empty my bladder...mmmm lovely!!!

WT - love those Coconut M&Ms and I can completely agree that they are divine - a friend brought me some back from Hawaii. Looked online and indeed no where in UK stocks them, expensive through Amazon. However you US ladies know what to get as a little addition to the Secret Stork IF you get a UK pick :thumbup:

Missy - cute bumpage and love the gifts

Loo - sucks about the house going through sooo slowly - it always seems to drag, it did with us just when we needed it to go quickly. Three most stressful things in life - moving home, having a baby and getting married...congrats for simultaneously doing 2 out of 3. AND with all those hormones I feel for you :hugs:

Regards DTD - I am trying to get motivated and did it once at weekend - but I just dont feel sexy and I need to......if I feel horrible its not going to be a turn on for the fella. And BJ well that takes more effort. Bad wifey I am :haha:

Anyway today we had a marketing meeting and our boss brought in home cooked lunch, crackers, and decorations (expense cuts at work means taking us out to a restaurant was banned) ...so nice of her....she also bought us all jokey presents for achievements during the year....mine was a pack of Pampers newborn nappies and bath rubber duckies (for bringing on board and training 2 new starters)....also got choccies :happydance:. She is lovely!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just found them in uk but £1.39 for a tiny bag!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.handycandy.co.uk/coconut-mms-p-1078.html
> 
> stupid USA get all the good stuff. :brat:
> 
> Aha!!!! I think I'll have to try one bag. Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> feel free to buy me some too ;)
> 
> OMgosh im only JUST getting the 'swamp crotch' :blush: youve all been refering to for ages......... its *HORRIBLE!!!!!!*Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT??? What does that mean? I haven't had that!!!Click to expand...

Lets just say its extra moisture from below region :winkwink:


----------



## MissyBlaze

mitchnorm said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just found them in uk but £1.39 for a tiny bag!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.handycandy.co.uk/coconut-mms-p-1078.html
> 
> stupid USA get all the good stuff. :brat:
> 
> Aha!!!! I think I'll have to try one bag. Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> feel free to buy me some too ;)
> 
> OMgosh im only JUST getting the 'swamp crotch' :blush: youve all been refering to for ages......... its *HORRIBLE!!!!!!*Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT??? What does that mean? I haven't had that!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lets just say its extra moisture from below region :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh dear, I don't want that! I've got too much moisture in my boobies, don't need it in my pants too!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey ladies, how are you all doing!

yay for all the ladies in double figures today :D

Had a growth scan today and little lady is estimated to weigh 1lb 12 oz perfect!

FB wont let me upload a pic though


----------



## newfielady

Don't worry FT, swamp crotch has claimed me too. :blush:
Missy- cute bumpage. It looks as though you still have a belly button.. lucky thing. I think that's what I miss the most, my belly button. :rofl: I suppose I should go get ready for work as I need to be there in an hour. lol.


----------



## Glowstar

Missy - lovely Bumpage :thumbup:

Mitch you're impromtu works party-thingy-ma-jig sounds lovely :hugs:

Loo - keep calm...it will all fall into place :hugs:

As for BJ's...City...If only I could have a nice white wine spritzer beforehand...I wish!! WT - as for a trophy/medal/pressie for doing it...trying to persuade OH to go 'downtown' when he requires 'wader's with all the 'swampage' is not going very well. Might have to take BJ privileges away if I don't get my eternity ring :brat: :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

x-amy-x said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all doing!
> 
> yay for all the ladies in double figures today :D
> 
> Had a growth scan today and little lady is estimated to weigh 1lb 12 oz perfect!
> 
> FB wont let me upload a pic though

So glad all going well...you are almost in 3rd tri!!!! I've got a growth scan on 5th Jan :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

Here's my 26 week 6 day bump pics. :wacko: I can't believe this is what I look like front on now. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









006.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissyBlaze

Thanks girls. Yes my belly button is still intact but it was about a foot deep so I'd have been surprised if it had popped out. 

You guys are cracking me up by the way


----------



## x-amy-x

Glowstar said:


> So glad all going well...you are almost in 3rd tri!!!! I've got a growth scan on 5th Jan :thumbup:

my next one is on the 9th jan :) hope your doin ok xx


----------



## Glowstar

Fine thanks!!! hope my little man is doing as well as Connie :hugs: we are due the same day!! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

amy - thats brilliant news!

Missy - swamp crotch will get you too.... eventually :evil:

newfie - great bump :happydance:

I still hv my tummy button too - due tto it being incredibly deep me thinks! I hope i keep it :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mines been looking like it will pop out any moment for a couple of weeks now, still there though! I can make it pop out if I push on either side. Should stop doing that though really in case it doesn't go back! Swamp crotch got me last week but seems to have gone again this week thank goodness. Not a nice sensation especially when you're at work!!


----------



## mitchnorm

i still have the belly button too....i check on it every day ha ha. One girl on second tri said that she was laughing one day and it popped! I was worried with coughing last week...but it survived the trauma!!


----------



## mitchnorm

i still have the belly button too....i check on it every day ha ha. One girl on second tri said that she was laughing one day and it popped! I was worried with coughing last week...but it survived the trauma!!

Hey amy - glad all is going so well x x


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> And to be doubly honest, there will be no BJs happening when I can't drink alcohol for motivation. :rofl: That's just the nature of the universe, I'm sorry.

Bwahahaha. :rofl: Someone should really be recording all of these gems of wisdom!! And Glowie, I like your theory on the ratio of BJs-to-presents. Eternity ring equals Christmas BJ. A hand mixer might warrant a Christmas hand job. :rofl: :blush:

Missy- You've joined a very chatty, funny and naughty group. Enjoy!!!! :wacko:

Newfie- You're bump is so so so cute. If I were at your restaurant, I'd definitely give you a good tip. :thumbup: 

Amy- Connie is doing so great!!! That's a very impressive weight for the little lady. Before you know it, you'll be in the same camp with FT worrying about birthing a full sized toddler. ;) :haha:

C'Mouse- If you're double digits, that means I'm double digits too. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nicnak282

LOL!!! The subject of belly-buttons is fascinating me and repulsing me in equal measures!!! :wacko: :haha:

Mine has stretched so it looks very long across my tummy but is still an inney...mind you it was canyon before so has a mighty long way to pop!!! My new trick (much to hubby's dismay :winkwink:) is to press either side of it and make it pop out...this then makes me gag/ panic as I've always been a tad funny re any belly-buttony - ick!!! :dohh:

I cannot think about the day it becomes an outty...:cry::haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

Loolindley - i sympathise. As a solicitor (and one who does conveyancing) it can be frustrating when others dont act as quickly as you would like! If i was you i would complain to the estate agent, they will then harrass the sellers solicitor and the seller. they are always keen to do anything they can to speed up the time until they get their commission. Also, normally contracts are the first thing to be sent out.... how far are you into the transaction??


greatr bump pics.

coconut m&ms sound gross! i hate coconut!

just catching up on what you have all been up to today


----------



## wondertwins

Evening, Cupcake. :wave: 

Nic- Oddly, I like my outtie. To me, nothing screams "I'M PREGNANT!" quite like a little belly button poking through a shirt. And on a positive note, it's super easy to clean. :thumbup: No belly button lint here! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i didnt think my belly button would pop out as it was so deep but i think its on the verge of popping out! its half in half out

i agree WT, nothing says pregnant like a sticky outy belly button!


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you lovely laddies today???

missy- thats a gorgeous bump! 
woudluv- happy b-day!
widger- i hope you are feeling better now
emera- yay for maternity leave, whoop!
glow- :rofl: it is a grand job making a baby for him, hope he apprecitates it to the fullest and doesnt get revoked lol
mitch- sounds like fab presents from your party

i had my GD test today. yuck! hope it turns out okay, im sure it will. i havent had any problems in the past. my dh doesnt seem to be phased at my big pregnant butt. he acts like an 18 yr old :haha:

i will be having a scan at 32 weeks so cant wait to see my little guy again :cloud9: Dh and i are talking a lot about labor and hospital stay now so it seems really close now. seems like he is bringing it up more and more. is anyone planning to let the mw or dr do a sweep/strip mebranes when its really close? my last OB didnt do them that often, i dont know about my new one. cant decide if i would let her if she does do them.


----------



## blessedmomma

i cant believe we are so close ladies!!!!

there could potentially be some babies born in february and thats like a month and a half away!


----------



## lauraclili

blessedmomma said:


> i cant believe we are so close ladies!!!!
> 
> there could potentially be some babies born in february and thats like a month and a half away!

Scared!


----------



## loolindley

i CANT BELIEVE IT WAS ME THAT FIRST (oops, sorry) coined the swamp crotch phrase, and it's just made me heave at the thought of it!!! :xmas13: I have got it bad though....

MrsCupcake, that is good advice. I'll call the estate agent tomorrow to see if they will call up the solicitor. We appointed the solicitor in the middle of November, and they wrote to the vendors solicitor on Nov 24th for the contracts. So nearly a month has passed, the solicitor hasn't sent them out, and I am still 9th in the list!!!! I'm just as concerned that she wont be starting the searches for the vendors new flat, which means that things will be held up ahead of us, and we STILL wont be able to move into the house, because she wont have been able to move out iykwim? SO FRUSTRATING!!!!!

Anyway, after my amazing pavlova yesterday, I have decided to try and make one, so have bought all the stuff tonight, and some raspberrys and blueberrys for the top. I've never made one before, so any pav hints and tips would be appreciated.

Off to see the midwife tomorrow morning for my movement monitoring. I dont have to go into work afterwards, so lush day off.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

yum - i love pavlovas and have made hundreds. you just need double sugar to egg whites, so 4 egg whites and 8oz sugar. My top tip is whisk the egg whites until stiff and then add the sugar one teaspoon at a time. you must add the sugar really slowly to stop it turning runny!!

then if you want you can add a teaspoon of cornflour and a teaspoon of vinegar (any kind) to make it gooey in the middle. optional though.

cook (obviously! lol)

whisk the cream and then pile on the fruit as high as you like! delicious

i absolutely love pavlova and wish i had one!

good luck with the solicitor. i think you might have a point if she is not progressing her clients sale then i doubt she is doing much about the purchase either.... plus if she is buying a flat i hate to say it but it usually takes longer because it will be a leasehold and there are extra enquiries and formalities with the management company/freeholder...


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> i cant believe we are so close ladies!!!!
> 
> there could potentially be some babies born in february and thats like a month and a half away!

:argh: :haha:

My due date is 1st March, but as im having a csection, my LO will defo be here in February! :baby:


----------



## blessedmomma

kelly- do you have a date for your section scheduled? i realized i am full term (37 weeks) on february 26th. my last baby had to be induced at 37 weeks cuz he had severely low amniotic fluid. that put him at february 21st. i hope this one makes it to march!


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> kelly- do you have a date for your section scheduled? i realized i am full term (37 weeks) on february 26th. my last baby had to be induced at 37 weeks cuz he had severely low amniotic fluid. that put him at february 21st. i hope this one makes it to march!

Dont have a date yet, as havent seen the consultant here in Australia yet (havent seen a midwife either!)

The Doctor told me that they did csections at 38 weeks here, but yesterday went for my anti-D injection & they said 39/39and a half weeks! :baby:

I wish my LO could be born March 1st....Just like that date! :kiss:


----------



## blessedmomma

kelly- when are your other LO's birthdays?


----------



## emera35

Really sleepy here! :sleep: Just popping by to say hi and give out :hugs: to you all!

Finally put up my Christmas decorations! :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

emera35 said:


> Really sleepy here! :sleep: Just popping by to say hi and give out :hugs: to you all!
> 
> Finally put up my Christmas decorations! :dance:

we need some pics!!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> kelly- when are your other LO's birthdays?

December (31st) June (2nd) & December (6th)
:cake:


----------



## newfielady

I'm just popping in to say good night as well ladies. Had a long night at work but I can't say it was overly hard. I was sitting on my arse for most of it :rofl: My boss tells me to sit down when it's not busy so I don't get tired. :haha: He's too good.


----------



## citymouse

Good night, Newfie! And I meant to say before, cute bump!

I just got so tired! :sleep: Think I'll go take a pre-dinner nap with the pup. 

As for belly buttons, mine's sort of sagging down on itself... the top is a horizontal line. :rofl: I'll have to see if I can get it to pop, but I don't think we're there yet.


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Mrs Cupcake for the advice, both pavlova and solicitor wise. I'll call the estate agent in the morning to try and get them to call the Vendors daughter to get them to stop dragging their feet. 

Pavlova wise. Right, so I whisk until stiff BEFORE I add the swgar? And I want sticky middles but fairly sure I don't have any cornflour. Can I use just vinegar or is it a chemical reaction and won't work without the cornflour?

Why this is Important at 4.40am I will never know!!!


----------



## lauraclili

I've never used cornflower or vinegar in mine Loo and they tend to have sticky middles... I think it's to do with the cooking! I don't cook mine long and slow, I tend to cook them like 'normal' cakes rather than 3 hours in a cool oven, if you know what I mean...


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Thanks Mrs Cupcake for the advice, both pavlova and solicitor wise. I'll call the estate agent in the morning to try and get them to call the Vendors daughter to get them to stop dragging their feet.
> 
> Pavlova wise. Right, so I whisk until stiff BEFORE I add the swgar? And I want sticky middles but fairly sure I don't have any cornflour. Can I use just vinegar or is it a chemical reaction and won't work without the cornflour?
> 
> Why this is Important at 4.40am I will never know!!!

4.40am and making pavlova!!! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:Thats dedication. Good luck at midwife appt this morning...have mine tomorrow :happydance:

Mind you i have a banana and walnut loaf, chocolate cake and cheesbake to bakebefore xmas eve :wacko:


----------



## waula

Loo - feeling your nocturnal side! Been up since 5am but done an hour of yoga and sorted my SIL xmas pressie (handwritten cookery book, all my own fav recipes - feeling pretty smug) and now off for my 28 week MW appointment!

Watched the Holiday last night - such an awesome Christmas film!!!!!

Enjoy your day laddies...xxxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i think if you dont have cornflour then dont bother. i wouldnt put in just vinegar.

definately whisk the egg whites before adding the sugar and remember it needs to be added really slowly (it is tedious but worth it)

you werent making this at 4am were you??? im hopign you were just thinking about it!!

when i get home from work tonight im going to make xmas truffles! yum yum

ive caused upset in hubbys family last night.... we are going to his sisters in xmas eve to meet up with the family which is about a hour drive each way. we are spending xmas day at my parents. i planned on leaving about tea time (so 3pm- 4pm) to get to my parents early evening.

MIL has now said she wants us to all go to church at 3pm and have tea afterwards so i guess i am looking at departing at about 5.30pm ish so wont get to my parents until supper. i said i thought in that case we would leave before church.

anyway, long story short is they think we are not spending enough of the day with them.

im a bad daughter in law.... im trying to compromise as i hate causing upset. i didnt think i was being unreasonable!!


----------



## emera35

Mmmmm cheesebake! ;)

Loo normally I agree with Laura, don't cook the meringue slow and it will stay sticky in the middle anyway, however that will mean that technically you have undercooked egg involved. I only mention it because its meant to be avoided in pregnancy, but it really depends on whether you buy into Salmonella still being an issue or not (personally I don't). ;) If you don't have cornflour then a like half a teaspoon of vinegar should do the trick. If you have custard powder you can use a teaspoon of that instead though. :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Just thinking about making pavlova, am going to wait until I get back from the midwife I think.

I've been awake since 2.30 again. I'm so exhausted it's unbelievable. Not too bad today as I have no work, but I'm finding it so hard to cope with work _and_ insomnia. :cry:

Mrs Cupcake - you think you're a bad DiL, put yourself in my shoes....English girl moves to Wales. Down the line she starts seeing nice Welsh boy. Further down the line, they decide to have a baby, and English girl decides to move them all over to England. It's fair to say my MiL was NOT expecting her boy (aged 31) to EVER get up and leave this sleepy little town. Never mind the fact that our baby will be born in England AND not have Welsh as it's first language!!!

Bad Loo!!! NAUGHTY LOO!!!!! :xmas13::xmas13: I can tell you, Xmas day this year is going to be a hoot.


----------



## loolindley

All these top tips!!! I LOVE it! Ok, ok. If I am using a 4 egg white, 8oz caster sugar recipe, then how long and on what heat (fan oven) should I bake at?


----------



## MsCrow

Christ, I couldn't cope with family strops about where MrC and I go over Christmas which is fortunate as we always have to split our time and it's usually his family who lose out, or we just stay home...my feeling Mrs Cupcake, from what we do, is just please yourselves and sod the reaction, people will fall into line. 

Having said that, we're down at my parents this year, mostly because I'm desperate to see them as dad's out of treatment for a few weeks. The downside is my grandparents will need to show up for lunch. I loathe them. How can I loathe my 94 year old grandparents? Because they have treated my mother poorly all her life and not been the least interested in being grandparents to me or my (half) brothers. Honestly, if you learn from example or sadness, with them it is definitely the latter from which I know my parents will be incredible grandparents. They already are to my nephews.

MrC and I are building contingency plans.....like popping out for a walk, or something, to be able to cope.

Just saw the facebook posts about baby activity before bed. Mine's the same, very active from 9pm and seems to groove on the sound of my electric toothbrush. From thereon, he/she has a general explore until I fall asleep. :cloud9: I keep asking the baby, are you a boy or a girl? But no answer.

OK, quacks this morning as my ear is still not good, I am a catarrh monster. :nope: Midwife at 2pm.


----------



## emera35

MrsCupcake - Christmas is such a minefield for trying to keep everyone happy isn't it. Personally I always try and stick to my own agenda and make it quite clear what our plans are, then everyone has the choice to fit into our plans and see us or not! I have to be like that tough or else FIL particularly would be arriving 1st Dec and not leaving until Jan basically :dohh: this yeah I'm making an exception and we are having a non-ideal christmas so we can spend it with my Dad and step-mum, as its the first year without my baby brother, so very hard for them. 
I don't think you are being unreasonable at all, its can be challenging travelling late afternoon on Christmas eve, however I might be inclined to just stay the extra couple of hours if it stops MIL throwing a wobbler! :rolleyes:

Wishing you all a lovely tuesday!

2nd to last day at work!! :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies and Happy tuesday!!

I have missed a few days and there is way to much to catch up on. 

Mrs Cupcake, This is your first baby right? So this is the last Christmas you and OH will have together alone, i know it sounds selfish but do whatever makes you two happy Everyone else has to live with it. They should be happy that you are seeing them at all. 

FT last I heard you where still worrying about Babies size? Have you got your appointment with obstetrician yet??

Hope everyone else is ok!

I am 29 weeks today :) only 11 weeks to go. how scary is that? And yet really exciting. I want my baby here now for christmas! 
LO has started to really grow, i can now feel every tiny movement she makes and see most of them to. She spends a lot of time stretching and poking out of me now normaly in two places at one, so i'm guessing it's a head poking out and then a foot will come right out and stretch my belly the other way. Quite painful but lovely to see her!


----------



## emera35

Oh Loo I'm really used to commercial ovens and tend to turn them right down to 80 and leave meringues overnight. I'll have to look up times and temps for a home oven, they are a bit different x


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i love a good home made pavlova. Follow the recipe to the T hun - and leave it to cool in warm oven (EDIT:Just seen other ladies dont like to do this - i guess lots of things work :) ).

My MIL is LOVELY buuut she is soooo picky with food its beyond funny. Anyway one day she thought she wud make us a pavlova. But because she doesnt like sugar in things - she halved the sugar. She then thought ''oh i will take a bit of the egg out to balance it''. anyway - she bought to the table.... an omlette. :rofl: I mean, a pav is basically JUST egg white and sugar.... so fancy halving the sugar!! :dohh:

Update us on your LO's movement Loo - and enjoy ur lush day off! :)

AND if you dont already have a pav recipe - then use this one from delia smith - it has NEVER failed me :) 
https://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/main-ingredient/meringue/pavlova.html

L&L - no appt day yet :( BUT i saw a few ladies post in second tri who are very worried about their SMALL babies and lack of fluids and are having to have WEEKLY scans... and it made me realise that as long as LO is okay... i shouldnt mind them measuring large :hugs: I am sure all those ladies and their LO's will be fine tho - pregnancy is just so worrying when it doesnt go to ''plan'' :)


----------



## emera35

FT - that's hysterical about your MIL! :haha: also I'm a bit worried my bump has shrunk, someone at work said I looked smaller and it has me worrying now! :dohh:

Loo - about 120c for 1-1.5 hours. Basically once the outside gets hard. I tend to then switch the oven off and let it cool in there like FT said. Basically as long as the quantities are right and you whisk the whites first and don't have the oven too hot you'll get something tasty out of it! :D


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - i think we and people we see often get used to our bumps? ii often think mine is smaller - so does OH! and then we look at it properly and were like ''nahhhhh were just used to it''. He is struggling to picture me without a bump already!

so dont worry :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies are u all ok i am done in went to the traffod center yesterday with oh (dont no if hes ex or not ha) and izzy was there 12-7 shatted it was a nice day no arguments had are lunch in chaoprya and got a few bit for izzy. mummys on her way down so going to spend the afternoon with her :D xxx


----------



## loolindley

Hi Lads.

Just got back from the widwives, she is not worried about the pink at all, says it could have been a bit of thrush, but to keep an eye on it.

She had a good feel and I am measuring about 28, which (as she so very politely put) could be slighty ahead because some of that measurement is 'me' :xmas13: Chub then!!!!!! :xmas13::xmas13:

She wants to see me weekly for the next few weeks to keep an eye on movements, and is trying to find me a doppler to use at home (I didn't have the nerve to tell her that I already had one!!!) :xmas13:

So I am back home, and happy. Going to make my pav now. I wonder if there will be any left by the time Al gets home?!?! :xmas13:


----------



## x-amy-x

Double figures :wohoo:


----------



## firsttimer1

Danielle - have a fab day with your mummy; and glad u and OH got on yesterday :)

amy - :dance: for double figures :)

Loo - yay for a good appt :) and your within the +/- 3 cm of normal measuring so i think ur measuring perfect! :dance: enjoy making your pav!

AFM......thundercats is making me cry!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am not stepping past the door tho ha i really cant be bothed am so hungry but not gona eat till izzys asleep as i dont want 2 share:blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: i dont blame you :)


----------



## lozza1uk

*Loo *- great news, and good luck with the pavlova! It's one of my favourite desserts but i'm way too bad at baking to attempt it (despite everyone saying they're meant to be easy!)

*MsCrow* - Hope you get on OK at the doctors and feel better soon:hugs:

I've got my midwife appointment tomorrow morning, seems to have come round really quickly after the last one 3 weeks ago! I guess because time to Christmas is running out fast and i've been busy most weekends. Was hoping to take this week nice and easy but seem to have loads of work to do before Friday - gutted! :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Mmmmm cheesebake! ;)
> 
> Loo normally I agree with Laura, don't cook the meringue slow and it will stay sticky in the middle anyway, however that will mean that technically you have undercooked egg involved. I only mention it because its meant to be avoided in pregnancy, but it really depends on whether you buy into Salmonella still being an issue or not (personally I don't). ;) If you don't have cornflour then a like half a teaspoon of vinegar should do the trick. If you have custard powder you can use a teaspoon of that instead though. :thumbup:

Ooops too early for me....i meant bake a cheesecake ha ha. New york one yummy!!


----------



## firsttimer1

urghhhh im soooo bored. no work on today so its going to DRAG. and i think ive finally ran out of baby things to watch / read. 

waiting on my last two pressies to be delivered...... hope they come, were meant to be here yesterday :(

oh yer i REALLY struggled to sleep last night - was the first time. Literally could not get comfy and i felt like i didnt have enough room... tho it was no different to usual! also think i had that restless leg thing yesterday... :wacko: 

if this is what 27/28 weeks is like then i DREAD to think what 37 weeks is like! and beyond....... :wacko:


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks Lozza

Just got back and have a chest infection. So, I now have some antibios. 

I have the work do thing to go in for later, I feel I ought to. I unfortunately have a full day in Stockport with volunteers managing some data collection. Not good. But, I hope the last of it.


----------



## firsttimer1

i hope its the last of it for you too Crow... you need some rest! :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

What about 32 weeks FT? :xmas13: EDIT 42 WEEKS!

MsCrow, I hope the doctor appointment went well, and they were able to give you something/wave a magic wand. xx :hugs:

Amy, I couldn't be happier for you honey! xxxx

Danielle, I love your not sharing policy. I feel the same!! :xmas13:

Mitch, OH's Christmas Pressie cheese cake will be Friday nights job whilst he is at work. I make the most amazing (even if I do say so myself!! :haha:) white chocolate cheesecake, so I am hoping he will share :xmas13:

Well, The pav is in the oven, and I have done all I can for it! Send it your best wishes!!

Mrs Cupcake, I have been onto the estate agents this morning, and the guy said that the vendor's daughter had expressed concern last week that nothing had been done with her solicitor, so I took that as my cue to jump in and say "well, she either needs to giver her solicitor a kick up the bum, or find one that can move quickly because I don't want to waste any more time" He is going to phone her later, but FX she swaps. I think I can kiss goodbye to my January completion date though. *sigh*

Nevermind! Feeling positive! Pav is in the oven, dogs are being cwtchy :cloud9:, and I have nothing to do for the rest of the day! Huzzah!


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow, I really hope this is the last of the standing around in the cold. xx


----------



## MsCrow

Glad you gave a good bum kicking Loo though I think you're right, the completion will slip. Still, it will be ok in the end.

It will be the last of standing about. I have some focus groups to run in the new year but that's it. My employers have agreed to me taking leave from 6 February (working from home in reality) so things are looking up in that respect.

Fingers crossed things proceed well Amy!


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i havent been this bored in AGES. i usually type on here, click on work stuff, type on here, click on work stuff...... but due to the whole company taking their AL already (or it feels like it anyway) there is nothing for me to do :cry:

DH finishes for the week tomorrow at noon :dance: 

it soo annoying though - my car MOT is tomorrow and my car insurance and road tax are due in january! How crap is that! Meaning im not going to have much $ saved away for mat leave :( Going to struggle..... :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooops. sorry, that was a bit of a rant 

:flower:


----------



## littleANDlost

I think today is going to be one of those days I cant keep up with you ladies, I'm gone an hour or say and a whole page appears! 

Emera- bump size also depends on what you have on, somethings make me look huge while others I hardly look pregnant at all, Plus FT is right people get used to it.

FT glad that your not worrying now, it doesnt sound like you have anything to worry about really anyway. Plus your right if it doesnt go to plan we think its the end of the world, trouble is there is no such thing as the perfect pregnancy so who knows whats to plan anyway.
And I cant sleepat night at all now, I sleep for about an hour and then my back wakes me up and I have to change sides to stop it hurting, the only way to sleep on it without it hurting is on my back, which Im not aloud to do &#61516;, My bumps always seems to stretch my back on way or the other on my side. 

Danielle  glad you had a nice day yesterday and even though things with OH are confusing atleast theyre not as stressfull now. I also like your sharing policy.

Loo- Glad youve got you MW keeping an eye on the movement but she doesnt sound to worried about it all. Cant believe you didnt tell her you had a Doppler though :rofl:

Amy  So happy you are at double figures and 26 weeks tomorrow!!! 

Seriously ladies we talk A LOT!


----------



## littleANDlost

AND rant away FT we all need to sometimes!! i have nothing saved for mat leave either. OH has just got a pay rise at work but nothing that will even come close to coveruing what we are losing by me not working. Oh well, Tax credits here we come.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks L&L

is anyone else still sleeping on their back? I cant seem to sleep on my side. If i DO i always wake up on my back.

My NHS book says ur fine to sleep on your back if it doesnt hurt or mk u out of breath (meaning that main vein thing isnt being squashed :haha: )

worringly yesterday morning i woke up half on my tummy. Digger was going wild in there with the kicks - i must have restricted his/her room :blush:


----------



## loolindley

FT, rant away! Tax and insurance suck ass. I am dreading moving because we live in one of the lowest crime rated areas in the UK at the moment, but are moving to a very high rated area. BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm still waking up on my back sometimes but it does make me dizzy and feeling rubbish so i'm trying so hard not to, when im on my side with my pillow between my legs and my bump resting on it i seem to cuddle the pillow and end up more on my bump than off it and LO kicks around then but i think she's fine just being forced to be in one place and moaning about it. lol


----------



## loolindley

I've always been a back sleeper and I'm finding it so hard to always be on my side, and even then, my right side always seems to be comfier than the sugested left side :cry: I've woken up a few times on my back, but trying to make a consious effort to side sleep because I'm such a heifer and don't want to squash anything I shouldn't be :xmas13:

Have just realised that cooling the pav in the oven will foil my plans to have a piece of fish (with tarter sauce, of course!) for my lunch. Booooo.


----------



## loolindley

By the way, I have COMPLETELY fallen out with my pregnancy pillow. I tried so hard to get on with it because it cost £40 and I hate wasting money, but it must have hated me because it was just making me uncomfortbale.

The solution.....grab a 'firm' pillow from the spare bed and shove it between my legs lenthways to take the pressure off my hips. Sorted.

It's not helping me sleep any better, but it so much comfier!!!!!

SCREW YOU PREGNANCY PILLOW!


----------



## littleANDlost

Loo I'm just using a normal pillow! When i get bigger may end up using two, but it works fine for me


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo -- Mmmmmmm fish tainted pavlova :) YUM! :haha: you may have to resist your daily fish lunch! speaking of which, not sure i have anything for lunch :nope: too cold to go out tho.

Yup my preg pillow WAS doing a good job.... but seems to have lost its oomph this week :( 

oh and Loo sleeping on the left side is only REALLY marginally better than the right.... so if you prefer the right side, sleep on it!

I NEVER sleep on my left.


----------



## loolindley

Yea, I kind of figured that any side was better than no side iykwim.

well the Pav is done, and cooling in the oven. I took a quick peak, and it looks ok, if not as 'big' as Delias picture. Going to leave it a few hours before I do anything else with it.

Did I tell you that I bought some Morrisons 'the best' ready made merangues just in case mine were crap?! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

I can't sleep without my pillow! I've also pretty much solved the hip pain problems I was having - yoga teacher said the best thing is to sleep with one leg straight, and the top leg only on the pillow, a bit like being in the recovery position. That apparently aligns your pelvis better than sleeping with the pillow between your legs. I can't remember why (as she told me a couple of weeks ago) but it seems to work. I was having to switch sides every 3 hours but I went 5 hours last night without waking up (a miracle!) and when I did wake, it didn't hurt.


----------



## Glowstar

Pregnancy Pillows.....never bought one in my life...utter waste of money...I just used spare normal pillows betwene my legs...same as you are doing now Loo. Later on I might use another one behind my back to stop me from rolling onto it :thumbup:

Woo Hoo - double figures!!! baby was freaking our last night...started at 9.00pm and by 11.00pm still hadn't finished!! sometime through the night I got up for a pee and he started freaking our again...seriously thought he was trying to escape through my belly button :shock:...then he tried the rib exit...then the side exit....:wacko::wacko: I could feel all his boney bits :wacko:

As for Tax Credits!!! pah...if you think we'll be getting it when we NEED it think again. Think they take your last years earnings which obviously end in March/April when we are all due and considering most of us will have been on full pay until February we will be entitled to NOTHING whilst actually on Mat leave :growlmad::nope: meaning when we all go back to work and don't need the extra as much...we'll get it then. Unless I've worked it out wrong.

In fact FT - there's a task for you today....get the low down on what we CAN get :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Glowstar

lozza1uk said:


> I can't sleep without my pillow! I've also pretty much solved the hip pain problems I was having - yoga teacher said the best thing is to sleep with one leg straight, and the top leg only on the pillow, a bit like being in the recovery position. That apparently aligns your pelvis better than sleeping with the pillow between your legs. I can't remember why (as she told me a couple of weeks ago) but it seems to work. I was having to switch sides every 3 hours but I went 5 hours last night without waking up (a miracle!) and when I did wake, it didn't hurt.

That's a good tip, will try that as that's why I get most restless at night...hip pain :thumbup:

PS - all you Cheshire ladies...we will need to meet up for a coffee when babies are born...even if we only do it the once :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Bah, I wont get anything anyway. Not if it is means tested anyway. Train drivers are well 'looked after'. Talking of which, did anyone see this on the news yesterday? It was one of our drivers. Very scary, and he is lucky to be alive. Very glad I am not driving trains at the moment!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-16248179

Huzzah on the double figures Glowstar. I can't believe hpw far we have all come. :cloud9:


----------



## littleANDlost

I wish i knew more about tax credits to help explain but it's all done with the Inland Revenue not DWP or local authority&#8217;s that i work for. However most people seem to get tax credits based on actually income from what i can work out. Tax credits change when someone increases hours at work or when they start a new job, and they tell us (local authority) which makes us aware people have changed circumstances even if they don&#8217;t tell us themselves. I need to call them and might do it while I&#8217;m working this week to see what they say (i'll just make it out it's for a claimant lol).


----------



## littleANDlost

Bloody hell Loo that looks scary!!


----------



## loolindley

I know :shock:

I'm going to have to go for a nap. The pavlova has only been cooling for half an hour, and I want to scoff it already! At least if I nap then the time will pass quickly!


----------



## lozza1uk

Glowstar said:


> PS - all you Cheshire ladies...we will need to meet up for a coffee when babies are born...even if we only do it the once :winkwink:

Definitely!:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :haha: at buying ''back up'' puddings LOL

Glow - unfortunately me and $ matters are worst enemies. It hurts my head. In fact, i thought we didnt get tax credits etc for some reason - at all?? soooo confused. by it all. hate math. hate money. (unless spending it :) )

Loo - yer i saw that story! Geeeesh. and enjoy your nap to stop u from eating :)

speaking of which, is anyone else REALLY tired again? as in really quite tired? I get my blood results this week and im half hoping that it says my iron levels are low... as at least then i can do something about it?! If its just a normal tired pregnancy thingy - then im not sure i am going to cope till march.

ps. wish i was in cheshire.... :(


----------



## littleANDlost

tax credits is means tested, so you might be able to get it try the online calculator
https://taxcredits.hmrc.gov.uk/Qualify/DIQHousehold.aspx

not sure how good it is, some of the online ones can be very basic and not covery everything but might give you an idea.


----------



## Glowstar

https://https://www.hmrc.gov.uk/taxcredits/payments-entitlement/entitlement/question-how-much.htm

Tax credit calculator. Because the tax year ends in April and it works it out on the previous years income many of us won't be able to claim until 2013 :shrug::shrug: when we will have been on a reduced income/may pay for the previous year. So for example if your AP is £20,000 and you are on mat leave for 9 months you will roughly earn £9500 to tax year April 2013....then you should be able to claim...and I suggest everyone does because you never know what you are entitled to! It's just a bummer that you have to wait a whole year to be able to claim and won't get it to boost your monthly income whilst on Mat Leave :nope:


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. (I had "marning" wrote at first which was a complete accident but _such_ a Newfoundland thing to say.) :D
This dessert thing, pavlova. I've never heard of. It's sounds delish though. I may just have to try it. Thanks ladies. :rofl:. As for being a bad DIL :haha: I take the cake (if you ask my MIL lol) We are waiting until after Christmas to tell MIL that the baby will be _my_ religion. We don't want to spoil Christmas with a big fight, cause that's what it will be. I figure if we tell her in Jan she may speak to us again before the baby is born, _may_. :rofl:
FT- It's about time you ranted. lol. It's fine, we don't judge. And I know nothing of your tax credits or tax system so I really can't help at all. :shrug:
Danielle- glad to hear you had a nice day with your OH. Hopefully you can have a few more nice ones. :thumbup:
You know, I'm sure there was more...


----------



## littleANDlost

i know the calculation uses last years figures, but everyone i speak to at work seems to have there tax credits based on there current income, im a benefits advisor (though tax credits isn't seen as benefits so i don't cover that) so most people i speak to get it. It changes for them every time there income changes and they don't have to wait a year for that change, only if they are self employed. As i said before we actually use tax credits as a fraud detector as inland revenue send over people tax credits figures when they change so we know they have changed there income even if they don&#8217;t tell us.
Plus when we go back to work tax credits can also help towards child care if we are working over 16 hours and partner is working full time.


----------



## firsttimer1

OK.

i give in.

Im going to make a pavlova.


----------



## littleANDlost

i wanna make one but i'm working till 6 tonight and have midwife appoitment late afternoon tomorrow and if i make it thursday wont have time to eat it as we're going away friday for christmas :( Maybe i will just make it tonight if i can be bothered lol.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon lads,

i think loo should post a pic of her pavalova once made so we can all drool over it!

and i also think prize for the bad DIL should go to Loo too, fancy stealing a welsh boy from his mammy and taking him to england!

im very inclined just to stay a bit later with the family in law, i just re-read my post and it is actually a two hour drive each way not one hour (if that changed anything??) and we have to take the sick pup with us! i guess i am being a little unreasonable but i need to sweeten them up because little do they know that once baby is grown enought o understand xmas (say 3 years old?) then i will not be visiting any family at xmas because i want them to have 'the magic' at my house.

mwuhahaaa (evil laugh.....)

FT jealous of you having nothing to do. its all go here.... rush rush rush.

physio this afternoon, i think my back is actually getting better. touch wood.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I can't keep up with you gals. 

FT, i'm mega tired again. I actually feel sick because I'm so tired. I don't know what to do with myself.

Holy arses my baby is due in 10 weeks and 6 days.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ps Im bored of being an aubergine/eggplant when do i change?? im 28 weeks today


----------



## littleANDlost

29 weeks mrs cupcake (which means i have today wooo)
and I'm going to the in laws instead of my family this year as they are further away and know next year i wont to be at our home for christmas morning and not familys so will be seeing my family who live down here and 20 mins away more than the in laws so like you i am buttering them up slightly so i can say 'well you got us last year'


----------



## firsttimer1

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo im out of caster sugar! No pavlova for me :cry:

Cupcake - i prefer to be rushed than bored :( send some work my way! :)

missy - sorry ur tired hun, but im also glad im not alone :( sorry its making you feel sick tho - thats rubbish ps. i love the term ''holy arses'' :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Chatty, chatty laddies! I guess I should have come online last night when I was unable to sleep. 

Waula- I am so impressed that you actually did something productive during the time that you couldn't sleep! I just stay in bed thinking about all the productive things I _should _be doing. :wacko:

Loo- My pregnancy pillow was given to me by a friend, so my opinion might be different if I had spent money on it. However, I'm still in love with it. So is DH. He cuddles up to the back half of the U and gets his legs all intertwined in it. 
:haha:

FT- This was something you mentioned pages and pages ago, but I must ask. How are Thundercats making you cry? Do you mean Thundercats in the same way I mean Thundercats?

Crow- :hugs: Sorry you're sick. Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in quickly so you can enjoy the holiday!

AFM- I was not able to sleep last night because I'm having a lot of cramping. The boys are moving a lot, so I'm trying not to worry about it. It is sort of the same sensation as contractions, but it's not defined. Instead, it's just a dull cramping pain that periodically gets stronger. Taking a hot shower this morning made it feel better for about an hour. It's mostly on the upper half of my belly. Blessed or any of the other mommas- Have you ever experienced this? Could it be a type of BH contractions?

I am hoping that I just have some mysterious trapped gas because that will eventually go away. If it's not trapped gas, I worry that something might be wrong and I worry that everything is okay. If something is wrong, that is awful. But if everything is okay, that means I might just have to suffer with this for 11 more weeks. I don't know if I can do it. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, so I just checked the twins forum, and it turns out that dull cramping like this is very common with multiples. Bodies are not really designed to carry multiple babies so my body is just rebelling against me. Rest assured that when they are teenagers, I'm going to remind these boys of every minute of pain I endured to get them here. :) 

In other news.... I CAN'T STOP EATING.


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - i mean these thundercats! I was crying because they met some 'petal people' and one of the petal people died :cry: they only get to live for a day :cry:

so sad :cry:

hun i am SURE your cramping is probably something as annoying as trapped gas. Ive had a strong pain way up high today too. almost just below bra line. not nice. :growlmad:

UPDATE: ive added a pic of the petal people so u can see how cute they are :(


----------



## newfielady

Missy, loving the term holy arses too! :rofl: I was more or less thinking the same thing this morning except it was "Holy arses I'm in my third trimester now"!


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> WT - i mean these thundercats! I was crying because they met some 'petal people' and one of the petal people died :cry: they only get to live for a day :cry:
> 
> so sad :cry:
> 
> hun i am SURE your cramping is probably something as annoying as trapped gas. Ive had a strong pain way up high today too. almost just below bra line. not nice. :growlmad:
> 
> UPDATE: ive added a pic of the petal people so u can see how cute they are :(

Tee hee. Those are the same Thudercats I was thinking about. They were a favorite from my childhood. It makes me like you even more to know (1) that you are watching Thundercats and (2) that you cried over Thundercats. :hugs: :)

Pretty crazy to be _hoping _for trapped gas. :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

asda have pots of pringles for £1!!! just brought 6 pots, one in nearly every flavour!! because well because baby needs to try them all!!!!


----------



## loolindley

MORNING!!!!!!! What a mighty good nap!

I love the idea of the Northern Branch of BnB (does that make us sound common :haha: Maybe Cheshire Ladies :xmas13: meeting up. Especially as technically I'll have no friends at my new place!!!!

Do you think my pav will be cold yet? I've had another peek and granted, it looks more like a cow pat then a shop bought pavlova, but it's all in the taste right? I'm going to go and whip me some cream. 

Note to self....cream needs to go on the pavlova _before_ it goes into my mouth. :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

WT - have you phoned your OB. Personally I would with twins. Maybe just get them to give you a quick check over and maybe put you on a monitor for a while to make sure those pains are a) gas or b) just BH. :hugs::hugs:


:brat:....I don't remember Thundercats :brat: because I am tooooooo old :brat: I must have been out clubbing when you lot were watching that :wacko:

Missy - Holy arses :haha: I'm gonna have holy knickers if I don't stop weeing myself :blush: they are going to disintergrate soon! had 2 change knickers twice before left house this morning....put knickers on...coughed...pee'd.....started being sick...reflux caused me to PEE!!! aggghhhh.


----------



## loolindley

L&L if you have a morrisons near you they are on by 1 get 2 free, so allthough you pay 2.40 odd for one, it works out at 80p ish each. And yes.....baby needs to try them all. Think of it as research!


----------



## loolindley

FT, I used to LOVE Thundercats! I still have all the figures at my Mum's house. THUNDERCATS ARE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - YAY for your pavlova! is it a lovely white? YUM. soooo jealous. 

glow - :haha: you can NEVER be too old for thundercats. Its on every day at 10am on channel5..... get recording! Show ur kids what REAL childrens programme looks like! :rofl:

Mmmm i just painted my nails blue and have already marked them twice. so blinking annoying. 

Just watching 'Bringing home baby' and i wud just like to say - babies are sooooooo cute :cry: think im hormonal.


----------



## Glowstar

My OH remembers Thundercats....that's 'cos he is young...and I am old :cry: 

Sure my kids would call me a 'loser' if I tried to make them watch kids TV programmes :wacko: :rofl:

Erm....FT some of us are at work at 10.00am most weekdays :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

Glowstar said:


> :brat:....I don't remember Thundercats :brat: because I am tooooooo old :brat: I must have been out clubbing when you lot were watching that :wacko:

This doesn't mean you're old. It just means you were way cooler than FT, Loo and me, who are all geeks. :haha: (FYI - I turn 37 in 2 days, so I'm not exactly a spring chicken).

EDIT TO ADD: My next doctor's appointment and ultrasound is scheduled for 1 week from today. If the pain increases or stays consistent, I'll give them a call early. But for now, I'm hoping for trapped gas. :rofl: What can I do to "clear my system"?


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh is Thundercats really back on? Is it the original version or have they tried to update it? I used to love it!

Loo - your pavlova sounds interesting... just remember as long as you've also bought some fruit to go on top, you're getting two important food groups - dairy & one of your 5 a day! Plus probably some protein from the eggs!


----------



## Glowstar

Oooooo WT!!! are you a Capricorn??? I turn 41 13th January....not that I'm putting that date out there so you all remember or anything :shhh:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - record it! thats what i do :) so when i get in its there ready for me to watch :dance:

i AM a geek, WT is right. I grew up buying comics..... my fav is batman and the justice league. Im actually uber excited about the new Batman film.

Speaking of which if anyone else is excited (i doubt it) - watch this trailer.... the american football pitch bit is *AMAZING*

CANT WAIT :happydance:

https://www.denofgeek.com/movies/1174502/new_trailer_for_the_dark_knight_rises.html



> Ooh is Thundercats really back on? Is it the original version or have they tried to update it? I used to love it!

Lozza - its newly drawn by the people who draw the batman cartoon series..... i wasnt keen at first but now i love it :dance:


----------



## MsCrow

Thundercats, what are you lot like? BTW, does anyone remember Jason and the Wheeled Warriors? I always preferred them for some reason.

Northern B&B, any chance it can include bits of the Pennines? I might gatecrash you. 

Well just got back from the MW who was ace as always, she's a no nonsense lady. I was measuring 28 which she said was spot on, to my relief. I was getting a bit worried by everyone commenting I was tiny. I have dates for antenatal classes for January and need to book onto a tour of the birthing suite apparently. Crikey, slightly concerned the spare room is nowhere near stripped and plastered. The cradle is at my parents and with dad so ill, I have a feeling we won't get it in time, which is fine, but I need a plan b. 

Eek. *buries head in sand*.


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - YAY for a good appt. and thats super that uve been told to tour the maternity ward. I keep menaing to ask my MW about that!
x


----------



## littleANDlost

FT i am soooo excited about batman, I'm a huge geek when it comes to that sort of thing. Love it!!!! OH and i sat and watched this trailer last night as we got FB updates about it. There&#8217;s loads of films coming out next year, superman for one and the avengers film!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I;m really excited to see how catwomen is portrayed in this one as I&#8217;ve been disappointed by her in the past.

Are you a fan of big bang theory? Most comic book geeks are. I&#8217;m getting OH this https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006MQ0...ve=22134&creativeASIN=B006MQ0FMO&linkCode=asn after rock paper scissors lizard spock


----------



## loolindley

*digs head in same sandpit as MsCrow and chats* "at least you have a house to bring the baby back to! Hell, I'm going for a minimum of 4 walls and a roof at the moment" "and yes, of course you are a member of the Northern branch of BnB"

*shakes sand out of ears*

Well, are you ready for this.......

Being as I had no pink/blue reveal, I am going to drag this out........

After all, I should imagine that this will be my food baby, as I am not entirely sure that OH likes pavlova. And if he looks interested, then I will tell him there is an ingredient in it that he hates......


----------



## lozza1uk

I need to book on to the maternity ward tour, thinking 4 weeks before should be early enough?


Come on Loo...:cake:


----------



## loolindley

By the way, Why did no one tell me that the trickiest part is getting the damn pav off the baking sheet? It was looking perfect until then!!! OK, well, not Delia Perfect, but totally eddible!!! I am so glad that cream covers a multitude of sins!

Behind the pavlova are 2 anti acids. I have I feeling i will need them later!

I have included a naked photo for you all.....

The pavlova of course......
 



Attached Files:







P1000799(1).JPG
File size: 147.4 KB
Views: 6









P1000800(1).JPG
File size: 195.5 KB
Views: 8









P1000801(1).JPG
File size: 219.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - im super excited at the catwomen prospect too :dance: I think anne hathaway looks fab in the trailer. and im soooooo intruigued by Bane!
Does your OH play ps3/x-box etc? if he does i can HIGHLY recommend the newest Batman game.... its immense. 

Im really looking forward to the avengers too :dance: Only thing is, i hope scarlett Johansson doesnt ruin the Black Widow as im REALLLLY not a fan of her acting. 

Never watched the big bang theory... may have to now! ;)

sorry to bore everyone else :blush:

Im off to a pub quiz tonight.... i suck at news events but have tried watching the news heehee. Its night one of trying to get christmassy!

My two parcels which were due yesterday are stilllll not here :(

EDIT:

LOO - that looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooo goooooodddddddddddd!


----------



## wondertwins

That looks so yummy Loo! Out of curiosity, what is the ingredient that your OH hates? Mine hates, hates, hates butter. So I lie to him all the time about what ingredients are in food. 

FT- As a geek and the mother of a geek, let me just say that's one additional benefit to having a boy. Of course, girls can be geeks too, but it's _even _easier to turn a little boy into a comic-book-loving, video-game-playing, anime-reading nerd. :) And the new generation of nerd stuff is good too. For example, Avatar the Last Airbender is an excellent series!


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo that looks amaaaaaaaaaaaazing!!! It's my all time favourite, either like that or smashed up to make Eton Mess!


----------



## MissyBlaze

OMG Loo that look amazaballs! I want some, I LOVE pavlova.


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for a good appointment MrsC...and of course you are a member of the Northern Crew!!! you're not that far from me are you as you're delivering at Tameside??? I'm in Hyde :winkwink:
My MW forgot to give me my MatB1 on Friday :dohh: and now can't get it until Thursday. No mention of ante-natal classes or tour of labour ward either :shrug: maybe because it's my third :shrug: It has been a long time though and I had my last 2 babies in Scotland. Would still like a tour of the labour ward as it's OH's first.

Loo - that looks AWESOME!!

OH has a Batman game for PS3...I've never played it though. He's just ordered himself Saints Row the Third. Wouldn't mind but I went mad. 
I said: 'what the hell are you doing buying YOURSELF prezzies the week before Christmas!!!
his reply: 'I'm panic buying'
I said: 'panic buying...WHY?'
his reply: 'Panicing incase I don't get what I want for Xmas so I'm buying it for myself now' :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

My OH has that PS3 batman game too. He played it for about 8 hours yesterday! He loves it. It's too scary for me though


----------



## newfielady

O.M.G Loo, that looks fab. I think I should make one for the baby shower. Yumm, and everyone will think I'm sooooo talented. :rofl:
I finally got a video of my belly dancing around today. :dance: I'll try and upload it. It's currently uploading on facebook. :)


----------



## wondertwins

Glowstar said:


> his reply: 'Panicing incase I don't get what I want for Xmas so I'm buying it for myself now' :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: Maybe you should do some panic buying too!!!!!

Okay, so since Loo got us started with some food porn, here's mine. My boss's wife made me an ENTIRE chocolate cake for my birthday. :kiss: It may look like any old chocolate cake, but it is sinfully chocolate. :cloud9: Since I have my GTT in 7 days, I should probably share some of it with DH. But only if he's nice. :haha:

Also, here is my 26 week bump shot. I posted the 23 week shot next to it since I happen to be wearing the same outfit. (I have limited selection these days!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111220_102459.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7









23+1b.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5









26.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MsCrow

Glow, I had no idea you were so close, that's cool :) The 'parent craft' classes are open to anyone and take place around the borough - I'm going to the Stalybridge ones. Here's the link - https://www.tamesidehospital.nhs.uk/our-services/women-children/maternity/help-and-advice

If you ring your local class they'll be lovely and say 'just turn up, no need to book'. They will have January dates now. 

Christ Loo, that pavlova looks, quite frankly, orgasmic.

*waves* hello fellow geeks, I also love Batman, but am also partial to some of the more spiritual manga and am a big fan of Hayao Miyazaki.

Edited to add: love your bump WT, you're looking beautiful.


----------



## Glowstar

Wow!!! awesome twin bumpage WT!!! alot of progression just 3 weeks too....though it looks like ALL bump :thumbup::hugs:

Don't think mine has grown that much...think it's growing upwards now rather than out. 

I need to Facebook some of you ladies so I can have a right good nosey through your piccies :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Now you're all making me hungry again - i was trying to hold off the snacks until dinner but need a piece of flapjack:xmas21::xmas14:


----------



## Glowstar

I've eaten 3 bags of Quavers since lunch time :wacko:


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - big bang theory is a must! you have to be a geek to really get most of the jokes but it's sooo funny. My OH is a science geek as well (as he is a microbiologist) so gets all there science jokes to. Great family viewing even if it;s just to admire the batman belt buckles or green lantern T-shirts they wear! 

Loo it looks amazing!!!1 bet it tastes even better! So jealous!


----------



## littleANDlost

WT my Little girl is going to be a little elf princess so will be a huge geek by the time she is older!!! My OH is making a huge wooden tree to go in her room with little LED lights coming off it so it looks like something from mirkwood! and we are going to use it as a reading tree to read under when she's big enough!!

EDIT oh and he told me a few nights ago he's already planning on making her first dolls house, only it will be a big castle for princesses and knights and dragons!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Im currently eating cheese on crackers. 

Yum.

Missy - my OH finished the batman game 2 days ago... until then i hounded him to play it, couldnt get enough of watching it.... lol :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks laddies!

I really racking my brains to think what my OH doesn't like. He is a human dustbin, so I am struggling a little. However he doesn't like cinimon, so I wonder if I can get away with saying there is some of that in?!?! The fruit could also put him off though :xmas13:

I can't wait to eat it!

WT, the cake looks amazing! Enjoy! and fantastic bump progression. You can tell it is all baby(s). Fab!


----------



## wondertwins

littleANDlost said:


> WT my Little girl is going to be a little elf princess so will be a huge geek by the time she is older!!! My OH is making a huge wooden tree to go in her room with little LED lights coming off it so it looks like something from mirkwood! and we are going to use it as a reading tree to read under when she's big enough!!
> 
> EDIT oh and he told me a few nights ago he's already planning on making her first dolls house, only it will be a big castle for princesses and knights and dragons!!

This sounds fabulous!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I want a reading tree like that!!


----------



## citymouse

Morning, laddies! 

WT & Loo, lovely show and tell this morning! 

I think I need to take another bump pic and see the progression objectively. I definitely feel bigger. Last night I woke up and felt like the bump was really heavy... thank GOD for my maternity pillow. Have to differ with Glowie, mine was worth every penny and I know from being away from it a couple of times that it's a lifesaver for me. Having the little shelf to rest the bump on is heavenly. 

I think I'm going to order a belly support belt for during the day. 

Well, the endless parade of in-laws begins today. SIL arrives this afternoon. Let the whining commence. (On both our parts, ha ha.)


----------



## littleANDlost

isn't christmas fun citymouse??? I'm dreading Friday already let alone sunday!

I just tried to print out a letter on headed paper and it took 7 attempts to get the letter printed out right. Don't know whats wrong with me.


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy - oh no she arrives TODAY??? well....deep breaths hun - you CAN do it. :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

*L&L *- 7 attempts isn't bad. I used to have to delegate that task as I'm hopeless using the complicated printers in the office!

*Citymouse *- we'll look forward to some long SIL-related rants on here then over the next few days! 

*WT* - definitely good bump progress, its really changed shape!


----------



## citymouse

I hate that, L&L! I print my own business cards and it seems like the practice run on regular paper is always fine, and then as soon as I stick in the expensive cardstock, I ruin eight in a row. Drives me nuts. It's like a cosmic prank.

Oh, and WT and I are 26 weeks... slightly bigger eggplants! :haha: 

Did I mention my pre-term labor dream yesterday? Told it to a colleague whose wife is pregnant, and he said, "I had a dream my wife gave birth to a squirrel!" Uh, you win!


----------



## littleANDlost

A squirrel? ummm ok...! not sure what that could mean, bless him. 

And i'm glad it's not just me with the printers, they are only a few weeks old and i just can't work them. i tried sending a fax last week and i just gave up in the end.


----------



## loolindley

L&L, isn't there only 4 options when it comes to printing on paper? :xmas13:

Rashy, Good luck. Seriously, don't they realise it's not Christmas yet? What's with the early show?? :haha:

Just put a beef stew in the oven on low for tea later. Perfect stew weather!


----------



## wondertwins

Off to sit through a bunch of boring meetings where I can't eat. How will I survive????!?!?!


----------



## littleANDlost

Loo that&#8217;s what one of my managers said when i came back with the 6 wrong ones, but i printed it on plain paper and then put the paper in the wrong tray when i copied it, then put it in upside down, then the wrong way and then realised i wasn't copy both sides of the paper so tried again, but then paper started coming out of tray 2 and not tray one, so moved it to tray two only for it to come out of tray one. Then finally did it.


----------



## MsCrow

WT, go prepared! Hamster cheeks!


----------



## loolindley

L&L :xmas13: :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

WT, can you take in a packed lunch, and just get it out when you feel peckish? :haha:

You know that saying...once you pop, you can't stop? I've just eaten half a tube of pringles in about 10 minutes :shock:


----------



## littleANDlost

Pringles are gooooooooood!


----------



## newfielady

:rofl: How is it we always end up talking about food? :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

we're pregnant we're aloud to lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

morning ladies!!!!!! 

its supposed to snow here today, they are talking like blizzard weather :happydance:

will probably be gone by christmas, but i will take what i can!


----------



## citymouse

[redacted as promised]


----------



## mitchnorm

I am never going to work again if it means that I have to catch up with 15 pages of BnB chat :cry:. I have even been taking notes....but some of it is 10 pages out of date!!!!

Here go...

Loo - Lots of activity from you today lady....lovely pavlova BTW, glad midwife went well - I am the same about the doppler, havent confessed to having one as it felt like I was cheating :haha:. She probably wondered why I wasnt so excited about hearing HB oops. Stew.....do you have a really good recipe? Looking to cook up a big vat of it for new years first day in cottage to go with a lasagne. Yum to cheesecake - mine is pretty damn good too :happydance:

Cupcake - sorry about family Christmas troubles....luckily hubbys parents are in different countries although we do have his brother and wife coming on Friday from Cape Town so my folks are pretty understanding about us not getting up to them til Boxing day. Next year is going to be even more tough for us all - first year with new baby, everyone will want a piece of us eh:nope:

Amy - congrats on double figures :happydance:

Lozza - I have midwife appt tomorrow morning too :thumbup:....every 3 weeks now til about 34 weeks I think, then every other week.

WT - fab fab fab bumpage - love it!!!:hugs:

Glow - I got loads of movement last night and it was quite uncomfortable....she was bopping away in there, I lay down and asked hubby to rub my belly to try and calm her down which worked for a while....:blush:

FT - so so tired now espec after a busy work day....I crashed out at 9pm last night :sleep:

Mouse - good luck with SIL.....I will be thinking of you whilst entertaining my BIL and SIL from Friday. He is a bit of a miserable bugger to be honest....really stuck in his ways and its all about him. His poor wife thats all I will say....hope my hormones hold up cos I could go off on one big time :growlmad:

Missy - love holy arses comment too...made me :xmas13::xmas13:

LandL - gotta love the pringles....hubby bought 2 big packs on Sunday and I put the second one in Xmas food cupboard (sad I know) ......like that was going to stay in there longer than 24 hours....ooopsie

OK about me....whats happening....not alot but everything seems to be getting in my nerves in the last few days.....for the first 27 weeks of pregnancy hubby even said that I completely chilled out, I just let things wash over me and felt like I was walking around in a bubble....now things have gone back to normal and some!!!!:cry:. Maybe I am just tired and really need that Christmas break from work...although I am getting anxious about January already cos my diary is filling up with appts as much as I try to keep it clear :nope:

Oh and I want to live in Cheshire too just to meet up.....:cry:. Actually I like Surrey better but dont want to miss out on BnB union!!!


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, so sorry you are feeling like that. There is so much going on at the moment, it's generally a more stressful time, so lets hope things go back to being chilled out after Christmas :hugs:

As for Stew, I don't do anything complicated, but it tastes amazing (in fact OH confessed that our recipe is better than his Mum's HA!!!!). I think the key is the slower cooked the better.

I do everything in a Le Cruset casserole dish,as it can go on the hob or the oven, but can be done in any.

Dust the beef in flour, and brown without cooking through.
Dice some swede, carrots, a couple of potatoes, onions/shallots, mushrooms, and fry on hob for a few mins.
Whist that is happening crush some garlic in. Add a squeeze of tomato puree, a couple of beef stock cubes, herbs, s&p and bay leaves.
Add boiling water until about half way up dish.
Cover, and shove in the oven for 2-3 hours.

Gorgeous and warming. x


----------



## citymouse

Loo, that sounds incredible!


----------



## newfielady

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McJKD7TXtUM&feature=youtu.be

Here's the link to my video on youtube. :D

Edit: here's my video on youtube. :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks! And I can confirm that it smells delicious!!!

Newfie, just seen the link on FB. Great vid. xx


----------



## citymouse

Aww! :cloud9: Love our babies!


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - that stew sounds fab....might need to leave the tomato puree out - we have someone at new years who is very very allergic to tomatoes....wonder if it makes alot of difference. Does the stew naturally thicken up sauce wise or is it quite 'runny'? We also have someone coming along who is gluten intolerant so may have to leave the flour off the meat....and if thickening required find a flour substitute.....

Fussy eaters!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

OK....someone stop me...I have just stuffed a load of Pringles followed by 4 dark choc digestive biscuits :wacko:....AND I could carry on!!!

Does anyone else find that they can actually do without food for a long time but once they start they cannot stop??:haha: Its like the pringles advert!!


----------



## waula

WT great bumpage - here's mine today...a naked one and a clothed one! MW appoint went well - measuring 28.5cm (FT - are you sure they measured you right???!!!)

will catch up a bit later on - going out to our best friends for mini-christmas!
xxx
 



Attached Files:







28+1 naked.JPG
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 30









28+1.JPG
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, when I am being good with my diet, I don't dust with flour. It does make it slightly thinner, but I add a couple of tea spoons of gravy granuels at the end which thicken it up. Potatoes will also thicken it up.

Tomato puree wont make a difference, just makes the flavour slightly richer. x


----------



## loolindley

Waula. Fab bump!!!! And I love that dress too!

Mitch, I am like PacMan at the moment. I swear I can't stop! Paying big time for the pringles though with major heartburn!! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Mitch, when I am being good with my diet, I don't dust with flour. It does make it slightly thinner, but I add a couple of tea spoons of gravy granuels at the end which thicken it up. Potatoes will also thicken it up.
> 
> Tomato puree wont make a difference, just makes the flavour slightly richer. x

Fab thanks Loo - I may leave the flour out and see if I can find some gluten free gravy granules...I am sure these things exist....OR look for gluten free 'flour' for dusting. :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> WT great bumpage - here's mine today...a naked one and a clothed one! MW appoint went well - measuring 28.5cm (FT - are you sure they measured you right???!!!)
> 
> will catch up a bit later on - going out to our best friends for mini-christmas!
> xxx

Thats a definate boy looking bumpage... :thumbup:....lovely

And I like the dress too....where is it from Waula?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Afternoon ladies.

How is everyones plans for Chirstmas going? Got your gifts bought yet?

We've got all our gifts and have them wrapped. Just need to buy some last minute food items at the end of the week and clean the house. I'm also super busy at work so I haven't had a chance to be on here in a few days, hope I haven't missed anything important. 

Got another doctors check-up on Thursday afternoon... kinda glad got some questions for my GP. Maybe you could all help me with them: 1) Is using a hot compress ok for a sore back? 2) Do hemorroids go away on their own, because i'm pretty sure I have one, yuck. 3) Also, on the weekend I had some mild pains... about 4 in a row lasting a couple seconds each... got me a little concerned so I sat down to rest and they went away. Were they just baby sitting on a nerve or something I need to be concerned about?


----------



## citymouse

Cute bump, Waula!

I have this weird hungry feeling but I can't pin it down. So I ate cheese and crackers and I've had three cocoa truffles. Am on a not-so-good Diet Sunkist tear for the past three days. Will have to give it up as this is my last one, but it tastes SO good!


----------



## mitchnorm

Joannaxoxo said:


> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> How is everyones plans for Chirstmas going? Got your gifts bought yet?
> 
> We've got all our gifts and have them wrapped. Just need to buy some last minute food items at the end of the week and clean the house. I'm also super busy at work so I haven't had a chance to be on here in a few days, hope I haven't missed anything important.
> 
> Got another doctors check-up on Thursday afternoon... kinda glad got some questions for my GP. Maybe you could all help me with them: 1) Is using a hot compress ok for a sore back? 2) Do hemorroids go away on their own, because i'm pretty sure I have one, yuck. 3) Also, on the weekend I had some mild pains... about 4 in a row lasting a couple seconds each... got me a little concerned so I sat down to rest and they went away. Were they just baby sitting on a nerve or something I need to be concerned about?

Hey Joanna - everything good with me....pressie all bought and wrapped but have to go back to shops tomorrow to change last gift for hubby....duplicate :nope:

I have heard that a hot water bottle is good for a sore back but not too hot if that makes sense....unsure how hot your compresses are and whether a water bottle is better as you have more control over temperature. I dont know about haemorrhoids going away by themselves but I do know there are creams you can get in Uk to clear them up....you may want to check with the pharmacist (or midwife) to see if they are ok when pregnant. Its surface application so should be OK I guess...but really not sure. Sounds like your pains are Braxton Hicks...havent had them myself (that I know of) but they are common apparently....I sometimes get more of a stitch type pain when standing up too quickly


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Y DO U ALLLL TALK SO MUCH !!!!!!!:dohh:

only kidding ladies i have slept for 3 hrs 2 day but relised all my clothes dont cover my bump and took a pic omg ive grew here are my 22-23-24+6 pics
 



Attached Files:







23+5 2.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG00066-20111214-1221.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG00069-20111217-2203.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## citymouse

I know, Danielle... all the baggy shirts I bought when TTC, thinking they'd be fine in pregnancy, now leave the bottom of my bump hanging out in the most classy possible way. :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

Mitch - Sorry things are stressing you out today, hopefully x-mas will chill you out again, and no i can not go without food for a long time- i have to eat something even if it's small every couple of hours, including night time. Lots of midnight snacks happening.

Newfi - Amazing video, keep trying to capture LO doing that but always miss it. I also keep trying to get her to kick off one of OH's plectrums but she will not play ball and kick in right place lol

Waula - lovely bump hun! is the spotty dress from newlook? if so i have that!!! lol If not have one just like it.

Joanna, I;m not sure about what you can use on the bottom of your back, i've been using a hot water bottle on the middle of my back, above the bump, and have actualy burnt my back, it doesn;t hurt but looks horrible so be careful with heat!!!!

So i was loading up my laptop and say my bump reflecting on the screen, Just dont my nightly 'no stretch marks' routine and creamed up so my tops rolled up and i had to take a picture!!! it looks amazing hahaha!!!! Then took my 29 week pics so have uploaded them all for you


AAHHH just realised that you can see the baby in one of the front facing pics so i uploaded two, first one is normal bump and second one where baby is poking out at the top of the bump!!! hehhehe. Love her!
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks (15).jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 8









29 weeks (16).jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7









29 weeks (5).jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7









29 weeks (6).jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7









29 weeks (7).jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## citymouse

Hi, baby! :wave:

I just opened a packet of paperwork from my insurance company (telling me who's been billing them and what they paid) and saw that the specialist for my 20-week scan billed them $1143. 

I have a DVD of this scan and it is literally less than 5 minutes long! 

I think they ended up paying him like $600. (And then the doctors are expected to write the rest off, not counting what I paid at the appointment.) It becomes this vicious cycle where the doctors bill more and more because the insurance companies pay less and less. (Which is fine if you have insurance, but if you don't, you're screwed.)

I'm not in favor of nationalized healthcare in the US, but holy moly. Insurance reform we could use!


----------



## littleANDlost

wow city that sounds confusing! i'm happy with our NHS! lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Great bump shots l&l......

Just had a lovely thai green curry courtesy of my lovely hubby...yum yum :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

We're so lucky to have the NHS in the UK. Insurance does my head in a little! 

Can I come to the Cheshire meet up? I'm not that far away?... 

I have been so disorganised this year! I've normally finished my shopping by November but this year I e got people coming for dinner on Christmas eve and I haven't got them anything yet! Oops! I also have to give out my work presses tomorrow and I haven't wrapped them yet. I keep thinking... I'll do them in a minute! :haha: 

Only 4 hours left at work this year for me! Hooray! 

:blush: I just spent stupid money on a pair of baby booties but they are lovely and I was feeling a bit down... Is that justification enough? 

Xx


----------



## lauraclili

Also, meant to say, but pages are looking fab. Newfie, your kicking vid is great and... Paola looks lush!


----------



## Nicnak282

Evening lovelies 

Great bump shots laddies!!:thumbup:

Just watching my hubby 'wrap' my pressies up...OMG...watch out for a sellotape shortage hitting the news very soon!!! I may open them by 2015!!!! :haha::haha::haha:

I am SOOOOOOO tired today. Gonna pour myself a nice glass of non- alcoholic mulled wine and put my feet up at last, ahhhhhhh! Perhaps partake in a chocolate and pringle!!!! :happydance:

Enjoy whatever you're doing xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Laura - at least one expensive item that'll last only one month is totally allowed:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loo your pavlova looks amazing!! i am so jealous!

and im also jealous of all of you who have been munching on pringles.

i have just eaten a couple of bits of chocolate orange just so i dont feel left out.

as usual im busy spending my evening trying to catch up with you all.

i live a long way south of cheshire so wont be able to join in any northern branch meet up. im just one big green eyed monster tonight.


----------



## mitchnorm

Too far south here too cupcake.....we have a north south divide:cry:. Probably too far to drive with a newborn too:haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

I live way way to south for a northern catch up :(. My in laws are in York is that anywhere near? lol 
Laura what booties where they??
we saw gorgeous ones in John Lewis that where bunnies with rattles in them but where expensive, i keep going back to look at them though haha

I;m just cooking pizza for myself as OH is down the pub with friends. i couldn't be bothered to go out so am having a nice lazy in.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ft...discovered why I was feeling so tired I could vomit. And why I'm constantly short of breath and keep falling over. I'm really anaemic. I'm annoyed too because when they canceled my appointment last week I asked then to check and they said that everything was normal. I could have been on iron this past week and would be feeling so muchbetter now!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

littleandlost i have those bunny booties with rattles in!! they are absolutely gorgeous arent they! why not drop some hints to family/hubby and you might get given them!

here is a link for everyone else to enjoy

https://www.johnlewis.com/231276558/Product.aspx


----------



## littleANDlost

lol i do keep hinting! i might just give in and get them myself haha


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> Ft...discovered why I was feeling so tired I could vomit. And why I'm constantly short of breath and keep falling over. I'm really anaemic. I'm annoyed too because when they canceled my appointment last week I asked then to check and they said that everything was normal. I could have been on iron this past week and would be feeling so muchbetter now!

Glad they finally got to the bottom of it and now hopefully you can get it sorted and feel 100% better soon :hugs:

Got my mw tomorrow...hoping iron is ok...i have continued to take vits so fingers crossed


----------



## MissyBlaze

They are too cute! I wish they were neutral though. I don't knew what flavour I'm having.


----------



## wondertwins

Meetings are done. I had to wait until they were finished before eating lunch (3:00), but it's not all bad. The meetings took place in the Children's Hospital, and there is a McDonalds on the first floor!!! Score one for the pregnant lady! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fabulous bumpage Waula. I'm totally in love with your belly. You too, L&L! And your Buddha pose is so cute. Oh, and Danielle, your bump is so cute, and it has definitely grown!!!!

I'm jealous of you laddies who could potentially have a meet up. Perhaps we can have coffee via Skype. :)

By the way...BnB says 9 members and 41 guests are viewing this page?!?!? Really? That must be a mistake. Even if C'Mouse's SIL is snooping, I can't imagine anyone would be that interested in us. But hello to you all! :wave:


----------



## littleANDlost

https://www.johnlewis.com/271929/Product.aspx

i want these to!!!!Gorgeous!!! i have such expensive taste haha

i think they're only in pink and blue missy :( sorry hun. why not get both nearer the time and take back the wrong pair when you know? haha


----------



## lauraclili

These are what I have bought. :blush: this shop was just down the road from me when my nephew was born... I am VERY glad it's not close to me now! 

I bought a pair of these for my nephew when he was 6 months old and they are super gorgeous. Lovely colours, they stay on, they're warm and lovely and soft. Also, they are made by a lovely, tiny, super-company in Denmark. See me desperately trying to justify my expenditure! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> littleandlost i have those bunny booties with rattles in!! they are absolutely gorgeous arent they! why not drop some hints to family/hubby and you might get given them!
> 
> here is a link for everyone else to enjoy
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/231276558/Product.aspx

Cupcake....i thought you were :yellow::wacko:....they are very pink and very cute


----------



## littleANDlost

WT i have 7 members and 19 guests lol. maybe people are googling things and it's coming up with this discussion to help answers questions. That's a nice thought :)
A group skype once babies are here sounds amazing! can you do that? i don't use skype lol.


----------



## lauraclili

Oh, dear me! My brain doesn't work! 

https://www.prettyspecial.co.uk/product.php?cid=6&did=34&pid=63

Mark 2 on letting on to what I bought... 

Also, I want all of those shoes... I have a problem with shoes. Can you tell?


----------



## littleANDlost

Laura they are cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Oh my, those shoes are all so cute. Is it bad that I'd like some of these (https://www.johnlewis.com/271929/Product.aspx) in my size??? Of course, shoes are the single most impractical thing that you can buy for a baby. And yet, I still want them. So, Laura, you don't need to do any justifying for me. :haha: 

My page now says 8 members and 17 guests. I guess we scared a few folks off.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i am team yellow!!! but in real life this booties are very much white with just tiny pink inside the ears and obviously the pink box is just for display.

they are neutral honest. so... missy there is no excuse you should get some too! lol

they also come in blue but i think they look much more 'boyish'

Those Vevian shoes are gorgeous but too expensive for me...

The green baby boots are lovely.

Ive got my midwife appointment tomorrow too and my anti-d injection. nice.


----------



## littleANDlost

i'd want them for me to WT!!! 

i forgot about my pizza and it may now be slightly crispy, nice though.


----------



## citymouse

I have 6 members & 25 guests, LOL. I don't think Google directs to groups and journals so there must just be a lot of people who can't resist how much we talk about poop, gas, and swamp crotch. I think the eating of placentas is what hooked them, though.


----------



## lauraclili

Now you really have scared them off Rashy? Only 4 guests now!


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful bump waula!!!!!

is anyones bump little in the morning and big at night lol? this happens in all my pregnancies and i have no idea why. im fine in the morning, but by the end of the day im waddling, out of breath, hips and back hurting, and just generally uncomfortable


----------



## littleANDlost

we have had talked about some really weird and wonderful things haven't we? 

Blessed i think that by the end of the day after carrying all this extra weight all day we're bound to ache more, I also bloat during the day so look bigger by the end of the day when i's not pregnant so guess that still happens while pregnant?


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no, I did scare them all off. Oh well. We're so amazingly entertaining that they'll be drawn back without knowing why. 

Blessed, I think L&L is right. The longer you are from a good night's sleep, the more it takes a toll on your body. Plus, I know that for me, the end of the day is when I plant myself on the couch for two hours so it makes sense that that's when I get the most stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## wondertwins

Blessed, that definitely happens to me too. Mornings are generally my favorite time of the day because I can actually move and breathe. By the end of the day, my bump is hard and big and I feel uncomfortable all around!

I have another whole month of work and then a month of working at home (where I plan to keep the laptop with me in the bed). Hopefully that will take the edge off of all this discomfort. 

Imagine how chatty we'll be once we're all on maternity leave and bored out of our minds waiting for our little ones!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

we're gonna break this site when we are all on mat leave lol


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! i think i might be making it worse since i know im out of breath and energy by the end of the day i try to do all my cleaning and chores in the morning. maybe i need to slow down and do them throughout the day


----------



## citymouse

And are you doing any stretching or anything? Just some easy butterfly stretches and other things of that sort usually unlock my hips a little. Though be careful because we're all getting to the point where our hormones make us artificially bendy!


----------



## littleANDlost

ok ladies i am signing off for the night! shall speak with you all tomorrow i'm sure


----------



## emera35

littleANDlost said:


> we're gonna break this site when we are all on mat leave lol

:rofl:

Seriously Laddies!!! I go out for lunch then to work for a few hours, and this?!?!? Well i'm not attempting proper responses, although have to say all food and bump porn is looking lovely!!! :cloud9:

MsCrow - I love Miyazaki too! :)

Argggh, i want to kill my FIL already, he's only been here since after lunch (well actually he arrived whilst i was out meeting friends for lunch and had to sit in the car for 2 hours, as he's a muppet and always arrives literally 10 hours before he's meant to :dohh: So far he's created loads of washing up, trodden muddy footprints all across my lounge carpet, and spent all the time he's not been trashing the house moaning about my MIL divorcing him..... ](*,) Maybe than sounds harsh to complain about that, BUT, they got divorced 23 years ago!!!?!?!?! GET OVER ITTTTT!!! GAAAH, he drives me up the bloody wall, and he's here for 2 more days. He was only meant to be staying overnight, but now was all like , "well i have to go to london on friday, and is it possible for me to stay here as otherwise its a 300 mile round trip back home" :dohh: I'd be an arse to say no, so now i've got him here for ages, sitting round, moaning and making mess, and not helping at all. Seriously, if he pushes me too far, i'll not be responsible for my actions!! :haha: Oh, and he called me fat earlier, and told me to shut up and cook dinner when i got back from work and complained about the mud on the carpet! :grr: Its amazing OH is so nice really. Must be a reaction to his dad being such a sexist arse!


Annnnd breathe! Sorry ladies :blush: just had to get that out somewhere, and OH doesn't listen, just says that his Dad's just joking and not to listen :dohh: Right, i'm going to go cook stuff for their meals tomorrow, joy.....


----------



## citymouse

He sounds like a prize, Emera! If you didn't take pride in your cooking, you could just cook him awful meals and chase him out that way!


----------



## mitchnorm

night L&L!!!

My stuff from Mothercare just been delivered wooop....after 9.30pm though, bit late. Got the cotbed mattress, changing mat topper for cot, monitor, some babygros and a lovely little outfit. No swaddling blankets yet :-( 

I am sure i dont have enough newborn stuff ha ha. Been trying to avoid stuff thats really small in case baby is bigger and they dont get used. Have some newborn stuff but its up to 10lbs....they look a little large (and scary ha ha)

Night night laddies x.


----------



## Glowstar

OMG!!! I can't catch up and I've only been to bloody Tesco :wacko: :rofl:

MrsC - thanks for the link...will phone and see if I can get booked on to something in New Year :thumbup:

Waula - bumpage = lovely :hugs:

Just had a right strop in Tesco...some guy nearly rammed me with a trolley and I shouted 'for F**K's sake' REALLY loud :blush: loads of people looked round and OH said 'time to leave' :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Perhaps C'Mouse's SIL and Emera's FIL can spend Christmas together. :thumbup:

Alright laddies, I'm headed home for the night. I expect that when I sign on in the morning, there will be about a billion pages to catch up on reading. :wacko: Have lovely evenings and mornings. :hugs:

Before I go... one quick realization. Although I'm 26 weeks pregnant, my twins will likely come between 36 to 37 weeks. This means I'm looking at 70-77 more days of pregnancy! Holy crap that's soon. I guess I should buy some diapers and stuff. :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Yes, WT, we'll go from being bump buddies to you jumping in line and leaving me behind! I'll try to act like I don't mind! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and I ordered a maternity support belt -- this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000I5UASY/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## blessedmomma

i havent been doing any stretching at all but i should. and my girls are on vacation from school work until early january so i havent been doing any extras this week. i havent been sleeping good the last few nights, got up at 4:30 yesterday and 3:00 this morning so i guess that could make me achier by the end of the day. i have been getting the laundry done but not folding anything so now i will have 5 loads to fold and put up. 1 of those is just diapers that i need to put the inserts in so they are ready. boo, im tired just looking at it


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse and emera- :hugs: sorry you have to put up with the crazy in laws


----------



## MsCrow

Ouch, there are some prize in-laws on this thread. I'm sort of glad MrC and I have our own, unfettered space.

Glowstar, trust me, you'll ring and they'll be all bright and airy saying 'oh nooo, just pop along, no need to book'. The control freak in me is like, 'but I want an appointment, some confirmation...what if funding is pulled and the classes are cancelled due to lack of support'.

I have a shitty earache and am off to bed. Someone shoved my back, desperate as they were, to get on the train today. If it had been Tesco's, I'd have turned around and gotten killy.


----------



## lozza1uk

Well at least when secret stork comes out we'll know who to buy shoes for!! 
Should get my pram tomorrow if it comes into the shop, hooray!
Night all
X


----------



## citymouse

Hmm... it's just occurred to me that maybe DH thinks I've been talking about the registry so much because I'm trying to drop hints that I want a stroller for Christmas or something. Must find some way to set him straight on that. :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

when is the secret stork and how do i know if im on it already or who i have???????


----------



## emera35

Ooh, think i missed the secret stork thing too, is that like a secret santa? I want in too!! :) How do i join?

Oh and night, i still have cooking to do for OH and FIL for tomorrow, but i'll be right to bed after :sleep:. Don't know why i'm doing it, they are both in the lounge drinking beer and watching a movie, and i'm in the kitchen cooking away, having been cooking at work today, and i'm back in work at 8am tomorrow.... i'm a mug really. If i don't do this though they'll only trash the kitchen and eat half the stuff for Christmas day whilst i'm at work :dohh: Sooo, tired!


----------



## emera35

wondertwins said:


> Perhaps C'Mouse's SIL and Emera's FIL can spend Christmas together. :thumbup:

I like this idea by the way! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## citymouse

emera35 said:


> wondertwins said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps C'Mouse's SIL and Emera's FIL can spend Christmas together. :thumbup:
> 
> I like this idea by the way! :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...

Can we get them a roomy place? I have a couple of other relatives I'd like to send, too!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Blessed and Emera - there is a link on the first page to the Secret Stork Info, which I sort of started and is running. Let me know if you want to join and I'll add you to the list. 

It is not related to Christmas, we all thought at the time that it would be good to make it in February so it's sort of like a massive baby shower since I thought it would be nice to allow those in England who don't traditionally get a baby shower to have one. Also we are all so busy in our own lives around Christmas too. 

So details are on the link that you can click on from the first page.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks joanna! i want in! :wohoo: i'll go check it out


----------



## newfielady

Good Night ladies.

Just had to say, I had a lady ask me how far along I was tonight. I told her "6 months" with a smile. She said, "Oh my gosh, really, I thought you were about ready to go it." :saywhat: Okay, I wasn't to impressed with all the people saying I was too small but I'm not too fond of this you're huge thing either. :rofl: Who can actually please a pregnant woman? :haha:. And to top it off, DH asked me to step on the scales tonight (after I told him this story I might add) and according to them _I've_ put on 8 lbs in 2 weeks. :shock: Must be all the Chinese food I've been eating. lol


----------



## MsCrow

Newfie, I think I would smack my OH if he told me to go anywhere near the scales. Good grief, you're all bump and nowt else! Screw what some stranger says!

Right, last day of questionnaires and in Stockport. I'm still very unwell but I guess I have to see this through. There's homemade soup and my bed waiting for when I get back. Hang in there baby.

On the upside, I clocked an inneresting baby shop in Edgeley.


----------



## loolindley

In Edgely? Oooh, not been to that one. Let me know what it's like Ms Crow! Wrap up, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that the day goes quickly for you.

Newfie, you have a fab bump. Perfect sized!!!! You're only petite, so putting on weight at this stage is all baby, not you :hugs:

OK. Wednesday. I was under the impression that 21st was the shortest day, but apparently this year it's tomorrow. I NEED more sunlight. These short days do not tickle my pickle.

Have a good one everybody! xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

Good morning you lovely bunch of ladies!!!

Sorry about al the nasty in laws :(. I;m so glad christmas is only once a year!

So i'm in a stroppy mood today and peezed at my OH, but not sure if it's justified lol.

So he went out last night, just to the pub with some of our friends for a Christmas drink and i was meant to be going to but pulled out as i just didn't think I'd make it past 8 and was working till 6, Anyway i assumed that he would be back about half 11 so thought i;d wait up for him and be a nice misses, Half 11 came and went and it got to 12 and i headed to bed as i was falling asleep on the sofa, but because he wasn&#8217;t in i couldn't sleep. I rung him and no answer and text him and no reply. 1am came and went and still nothing. I really started to worry then as he has work today and it isn't like him to be so late so i got back up again got a cup of tea and put the telly on. I finally got a text at 1.45 saying he was on his way back and our friend Stu was going to sleep on the sofa, which meant there were very drunk! so i stropped off to bed fuming and just started crying. I think it was with relief as well as anger and tiredness. He finally got in just after 2 and came strolling into bed, stumberling and banging things. Did some stupid comical drunken kiss on my head like i was asleep then threw himself into bed and instantly started to snore!! Then this morning when i got up early at half 6 to get the bus as i knew he'd never be able to get up and drive me to work on time he started to moan at me for trying to make him feel guilty by getting the bus!!!!!!!! He was still bloody drunk! NO way was i getting in a car with him! I am now not talking to him! But have a midwife appointment this afternoon that his meant to be coming to. 
I'm so bloody tired and so angry I just feel like crying, which is so silly. 
I don&#8217;t mind him going out, in fact it&#8217;s nice to have the place to myself sometimes and make the most of the peace, but last niht he really got to me by not telling me where he was 


sorry, rant over!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning....

Sorry about all the in laws problems laddies....luckily mine live in South Africa so no interference there....but be prepared for when the bil and sil fly in on Friday....he is bound to get on my t*ts within 24 hours :nope:

L&l - i am sure it was just a mixture of hormones and worry about your oh:hugs:...i would be the same....i would have expected a text os call to let me know he was ok. Hope your day gets better....good luck at mw...have mine at 9:45 this morning.

Yeah for the secret stork btw...cant wait to get our names dished out...after the new year joanna? Gives us a little time to have a good search around:happydance:

Soooooo names for our little firl...to be fair we have been around the houses and back to the first choice so manytime....just want to make sure i dont miss anything. L&l i think it may be one of your choices too :winkwink:. Good taste. So this morning 2 others just popped into my head....let me know what you think laddies.....
Deleted!!! To foil the google spies ;-)

Thoughts please???? May delete these names to.prevent google spies...you have all got me paranoid ha ha x x


----------



## MsCrow

Awww L&L, I totally sympathise, I really do, there have been nights when MrC has been pretty similar to the extent that this Christmas do I was detemined to chill out. But, I had to smile when you said '_He finally got in just after 2 and came strolling into bed, stumberling and banging things. Did some stupid comical drunken kiss on my head like i was asleep then threw himself into bed and instantly started to snore!!_'

That's so typical that it would make me mad too, but it's funny and sweet at the same time...I had to remind MrC last night, after he's polished off a bottle of wine, that really, he's not as quiet as he thinks when he comes to bed after a few. OK, this doesn't help your pissed off-ness which is totally understandable, but I hope the heat dissipates today and your MW appointment goes well. Just remind your OH he's looking after _you _tonight ;-)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

mitchnorm said:


> Morning....
> 
> Sorry about all the in laws problems laddies....luckily mine live in South Africa so no interference there....but be prepared for when the bil and sil fly in on Friday....he is bound to get on my t*ts within 24 hours :nope:
> 
> L&l - i am sure it was just a mixture of hormones and worry about your oh:hugs:...i would be the same....i would have expected a text os call to let me know he was ok. Hope your day gets better....good luck at mw...have mine at 9:45 this morning.
> 
> Yeah for the secret stork btw...cant wait to get our names dished out...after the new year joanna? Gives us a little time to have a good search around:happydance:
> 
> Soooooo names for our little firl...to be fair we have been around the houses and back to the first choice so manytime....just want to make sure i dont miss anything. L&l i think it may be one of your choices too :winkwink:. Good taste. So this morning 2 others just popped into my head....let me know what you think laddies.....
> 
> Olivia*Grace*Janet*Normington (janet is my dear departed nans name...like it but not enough for it being only middle name if you know what i mean)
> Today thought of Kara*Grace*Janet and Carla*Grace*Janet
> 
> Hubby doesnt care for carla but quite likes kara....he thought with a C though
> 
> Thoughts please???? May delete these names to.prevent google spies...you have all got me paranoid ha ha x x

Very pretty names - Love olivia - grace is also very lovely - i think you have lovely choices - it so hard 

We have kinda shortlisted some names but have some we both like but dont agree on - hubby favourite currently is Emily ( im not sold yet) and mines is Ava and Sophia - Middle name will be Alexis

L xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

L&L - hope your not too tired today. i would have been worried too... maybe he will be do some super sucking up to make up for it tonight, perhaps he will cook dinner?

Off to the midwife in about 20 mins. i will report back later with the measurements etc

nice names mitch, i probably would delete the names in a bit just to be safe. i plan on announcing my babys name once born on here but will delete it quite swiftly.

are you plannign on having 2 middle names? we are because its tradition in my family


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Joannaxoxo said:


> Blessed and Emera - there is a link on the first page to the Secret Stork Info, which I sort of started and is running. Let me know if you want to join and I'll add you to the list.
> 
> It is not related to Christmas, we all thought at the time that it would be good to make it in February so it's sort of like a massive baby shower since I thought it would be nice to allow those in England who don't traditionally get a baby shower to have one. Also we are all so busy in our own lives around Christmas too.
> 
> So details are on the link that you can click on from the first page.

Can i be added aswell please 

L x


----------



## Glowstar

L&L, Mitch and Cupcake...hope you all get on fine today :hugs: 

L&L - I would have been mad too :growlmad: Men eh? mine does similar things...as in he 'mentions' night before he's going to the Gym..then I don't hear from him all day...and he strolls in at 9.00pm like nothing has happened. 
Sure he'll be sucking up to you later on....make the most of it :thumbup:

I told OH last night I feel like being precious, spoilt, hormonal, moody, bratty and be able to get away with it because I'm pregnant :rofl: he said I'm like that already :shock: :haha:

Mitch - lovely names....my neice is Olivia Rose. I like Cara....how about Clara...or Cerys :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning ladies!*

Couldnt sign in last night as was at Pub Quiz (won a bottle of wine - oh the irony) soive loads to catch up on!

*Waula *- Great bump piccie and so glad ur appt went well :) Yup they measured me right. Your bump is bigger than mine but i guess fundal is not your bump; its the uterus. Who knows. So confusing. 

*Danielle & L&L -* Beautiful bumps ladies :dance:

*Missy -* im sorry that your aneamic but also glad, as u now have something you can do about that tiredness. Is it bad that im hoping for low iron levels too as an explanation? :shrug: 

*Mitch -* Good luck at the MW appt today; not that you need it - will be fine :hugs: PS. i still vote for O.G.J.N in ur name options..... :) lovely name

*emera *- :dance: well done u for putting up with a very naughty FIL! :dance:

*L&L - * :hugs:for your DH rant lol. when my DH goes out i dont care what time he comes back AS LONG AS HE TEXTS if its going to be late - as i would worry something has happened. So i totally understand. But maybe let it go soon so u can enjoy ur appt together :dance: after uve let him stew for a while of course ;) LOL
*
Cupcake -* enjoy your appt :hugs:

*RIGHT LADIES.* here is my 28 week bump. what do u think? i think it looks smaller than alot ive seen - if anything lol. Thats why measuring ahead knocked me for six!?! I'ld say its a normal bump?? Ive now put on 16 pounds (1 stone 2) which for 28 weeks seems average?? :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Me too I'll check the thread when I'm home from work, but I'd like to join in :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for the name feedback. 

Vita - love your names too...Emily was considered but a friend has a daughter called that. Also love Sophia or Sophie..but one of my best mates called Sophia so want to avoid people thinking we named after. We also had Freya and Eva on shortlist but hubby doesnt like

Cupcake - happy new fruiting!!!- 2 middle names is not a tradition but we like Grace and i really want my nans name in there but its a little old fashioned for the only middle name...but want it in there. Think it goes quite well. 

I will be deleting these names (gave my last name as i think its important to know how they sound together) this morning  i worked in a hospital lab and received blood from the neonatal baby units....firstly forms and samples typically came up with 'baby' Smith etc (until name decided). We had one 'baby' Kitchen for a few days until parents called him Tyler!!!!! Tyler Kitchen....what were they thinking!!!! Hubby gets loads of good ones on CVs for his job. Ha ha


----------



## emera35

Was talking about secret stork in my last post by the way!


----------



## lozza1uk

Tyler Kitchen! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: Well that's his occupation later in life sorted at least!

Mitch I like Olivia, and Cara (not sure about it being spelt with a K, C's a bit softer if you know what i mean?). We've still know clue on names really, except if it's a boy its going to have Frederick as a middle name as conveniently that was the first name of both of our Grandads so shows no favouritism! Tempted to have it as a first name (would call him Freddie) but not sure.:shrug:

Midwife appt at 11 today, its a busy day for them!

*Loo* - I don't understand why it's not the shortest day? Would get it if next year as 2012 is a leap year, but why not today? :shrug:

*MsCrow* - wrap up warm and get to bed as soon as you can:hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

And *FT *- your bump looks perfectly normal, and 16lb is great for 28 weeks. That's about 7kg, my app this morning says 6-9kg is normal! I'll ask the midwife to weigh me this morning i think just out of interest!

By the way, where's your ticker with the % time on it gone? I use that to find out how far i am!!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks lozza- im so confused :shrug:

i signed on one day and it said my signature was now too large (they must have changed setting???) - but i want to find that % one again... will look now :)


----------



## firsttimer1

I cant find the % ones :( cant remember where i got it. If i see someone else on the site with it - i will click it ;) x i miss knowing the %!!! :brat:


----------



## littleANDlost

Thank you ladies for the OH surport. i have already forgiven him really but might drag it out a little further.

Mitch i love the name Olivia!! We, i think, are going for Olivia Luna Braidwood (will also adit this out latter) But we do have some back ups if this doesn't fit when she is born, i like Lucinda (lucy really lol) and Imogene but Luna as a middle name does not go with these. 

FT - with the bump yours may be longer from bottom to top than some people so messures bigger? mine pokes out more than is long i think?


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer from looking at my piccies and comparing them to all of yours, i do think my bump has gone UP more? I am short but have a long torso - maybe that makes a difference. 

No idea. :shrug:

L&L / Mitch - i love your name choices.

we have:

*Sophia*Susan*Marina* (Susan is my mums name; Marina is OHs mums name AND my middle name)

*George*Aidan*Roy *(Aidan is my dads name and Roy is my OHs dads name and also OHs middle name)


----------



## firsttimer1

MY FRIEND JUST GAVE BIRTH TO A BABY BOY :dance:

Weighed in at 7lb :) i thought she was going to have a girl as she already has a 3 yr old boy called Charlie, and she said this pregnancy was totally different. Sickness, bump shape, cravings etc - all different.

Just goes to show i guess! x


----------



## littleANDlost

awwww yay for new baby!!!!!!!!!
and i love all your names FT but have to say that Aidan is my fav!!!! love that name!


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats to your friend FT!

Great names L&L and FT, I see what you mean L&L about Luna not going with the second two, however, no one ever really reads out their full name except on your wedding day (which is usually the first time you find out what someone's middle name is!) so I wouldn't let it stop you picking a first name you like. 

As for me, midwife appointment was fine. Measuring 27cm (she really pushed down at each end which must make measurement shorter) but it was actually the first time i've seen the same midwife twice in a row so at least I know it's consistent with the 25 week measurement (which was also 1cm behind). Heartbeat was 149, BP fine and she's calling me this week with blood results. 

I mentioned being really thirsty most days and she said they no longer think of that as a warning sign for diabetes, just that pregnant women need a lot of fluid, 2-3 litres a day so i probably just need to drink more in the mornings as i seem to save it all until after lunch.


----------



## mitchnorm

Think I have gone about turn and back to original Olivia :haha:. I am sure we will decide by the time she arrives....I hope....I am sooo indecisive and its such a massive decision.

Another funny name choice for you....although this lady did have some contro over it. My hubby worked with a girl whos name was Kerry and she married a guy with the last name Oakey.....she took his name and is now Kerry Oakey :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - glad MW went well....forgot to write an update about mine. She cant half talk some :haha:

Measurement was 28.5 (she put down as 29) which is fine. HB was about 144....little minx kept moving away from doppler, didnt like the pressure. Took some blood and whilst taking it said I was well hydrated :winkwink:....which is surprising, I have been a little slack with water intake. A little protein in my urine which was hardly registering so she wasnt worried...will check again next time. Nothing else really....didnt weigh me but I said I had only put on about 1 stone (14lbs) and she said thats really good and it is probably because I am keeping quite active with work etc. :happydance:. No swelling and she said 'good girl' when I pointed out my 5 inch heels :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I'm planning to have a couple of names shortlisted, and decide what suits when i meet it. Apparently my sister was called Francesca for a day until my parents realised it really didn't suit her and she's now called Rachel. Coming from someone who flipped between a silver & blue pram for 2 days though I am already thinking i'm going to struggle settling on a name!:shrug:

The DJ at our wedding was called Damien Oakey, but his brother was called Gary, and apparently did run a kareoke business!:haha:

I've just had an evening wedding invite through for 11th Feb in Sussex, not sure whether to accept or not - my friend's waters broke 5 weeks early at a wedding plus i'll have nothing to wear!:shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - i would have loved to have had Aidan as a first name after my daddy - but OH wants baby to have their own identity - and not to be known as junior lol! so it will have to stay a middle name :)

Mitch / lozza - congrats on good appts :hugs:

My first name is Kerry - and i once dated a boy at school whose surname was Berry. Hilarious! Shame that never worked out. Not. :rofl:

Mitch - if 14 pound weight gain is fine then im guessing im fine at 16 pounds, so thats good to know! x

Im glad ive avoided the ''pregnancy swelling'' too. A few people at 28 weeks on other threads have mentioned it...... STAY AWAY SWELLING! BE GONE WITH YOU! :grr:


----------



## littleANDlost

Lozza - i only want luna for geeky reasons, it's after my fav fictional character, so that can be changed, i just don't know what to. 
My OH really wants Olivia as his younger brother is called Oliver and it would kinda be after him. 
Glad your appointment went well today! I still don't really know how they can tell where to messure from lol, i've tried poking around and can't tell. 

Mitch - we had someone who used to work here called Russell Sprout! Sad thing was he actualy changed his first name himself! he was in our local paper with it and everything. Awful!


----------



## littleANDlost

https://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/2003934.man_changes_his_name_to_sprout/

hahahahaha this is him!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

oh turns out it was his last name he changed! idiot!


----------



## firsttimer1

OKAY your all going to think im mental, but i just called the doctor for blood results and bloods are all clear and good - iron level 12.8 :cry:

so its perfect :cry:

that means this tiredness is just normal pregnancy stuff! *BOOOOOOOOO! *

edit: l&l; why on EARTH would he change his name to sprout? wat a plonker lol :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> OKAY your all going to think im mental, but i just called the doctor for blood results and bloods are all clear and good - iron level 12.8 :cry:
> 
> so its perfect :cry:
> 
> that means this tiredness is just normal pregnancy stuff! *BOOOOOOOOO! *

Great news!!! You are bound to be tired - as my midwife said we are not used to carrying the extra weight around and its only going to get worse :cry:. Drink plenty more water - being well hydrated avoids tiredness too....gets your blood volume up


----------



## firsttimer1

Urgh water. LOL.

ive been druinking 5 pints a day - do you reckon thats ok? its been killing me to be honest as im not a big fan :rofl:

YAY - my car has passed MOT providing we put on 2 new tyres. so thats good news! :dance: off to collect at 1pm :) 

just watching the food network and i now want a subway s/w for lunch and green jelly. Random much? :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm glad your bloods are good FT but sorry your so tired. are you still taking any vitamins? Im not but people keep telling me that if i did it might help with tiredness?


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - Midwife just told me that 2-3 litres is about right. Just worked out that 3 litres is 5 pints so you should be OK. Maybe just try eating more iron rich foods anyway? Like spinach, steak, nuts or some slow release energy snacks? Or perhaps it's 3rd tri and tiredness is inevitable!!


----------



## firsttimer1

ive just started them up again L&L. only prob for me is that they make me feel sicky :( 

I should stop moaning anyway - poor missy has been feeling SICK with tiredness..... poor thing. Hope her iron tablets help with that.

m not feeling as christmassy as i usually do at this time of year.... i think baby stuff has taken over my brain...!


----------



## firsttimer1

so ive been drinking 3 litres??? 

this is going to sound WELL weird but when i saw at uni i started drinking 3 litres a day and i got really ill - when i saw my doctor they said to cut back on water consumption as you CAN drink too much and it can reduce salt levels etc. Anyway i dropped my water intake and sure enough i felt better.

I know we are meant to drink alot of water whilst pregnant, but i wonder if 3 litres is overdoing it for me? making me sluggish. seen as im not using a lot of energy every day (working from home).

Im going to aim for just over 2 litres and see if that helps.

Thanks for info / advice ladies :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Just drink when you're thirsty is my motto :) some days it'll be more that others 

sorry your feeling so tired... but HAPPY 28 WEEKS! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks amy :) hope your ok :)

have you all seen this? Poor women - but YAY for it working!
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ds-10-weeks-tilted-bed-avoid-miscarriage.html


----------



## x-amy-x

aw wow! they've only ever done that for me after my waters have broke!


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie, you have a fab bump. Perfect sized!!!! You're only petite, so putting on weight at this stage is all baby, not you

Thanks Loo but by petite I hope you me small because at 5'9 no one has ever called me petite before. :rofl: 
Ft- you bump isn't huge, it's just nice. And I love your names. :D
Mitch, I like Kara, and I also know a Karla. :) And yes, let's get on with the secret stork thing. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

> My first name is Kerry - and i once dated a boy at school whose surname was Berry. Hilarious! Shame that never worked out. Not

We just didn't think about the important stuff when we were in high school did we. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good results from the midwife - i am measuring spot on for 28 weeks, good wee, good heart beat (in 140s), gave blood and had the anti D

also got booked in for ante natal classes in feb. wish i hadnt bothered with the nct ones now as these seem quite good and i could have saved £200!

good the dog's biopsy results back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he does not have cancer!!! the growth is the result of a foreign body, which they cannot locate. he had a very similar problem last year and nearly died. the bad news is that the vet thinks he has an immune deficiency or something which causes his body to react in such an extreme way.

the prob is that the vets cannot sy for certain what is wrong with him, thye have suggested an MRA (?) scan and an op - total cost about £5,000!!!!!! way too much.

the other option is to put him on steroids for the rest of his life in a hope to fight off what ever is causing the reactions. a bit hit and miss really.

i am happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## kkl12

Mrs. Cupcake- congrats on the good midwife appointment, sorry that the news from the vet is good and bad. It's always hard when your pets have health problems... hopefully the steroids help:hugs:

Newfie- fab bump!

FT: great bump! I have days now and then when I feel tired, but I'm still taking the vitamins and I think they help. Lucky for me they don't make me feel sick if I take it with food. As for drinking water... it's been the only thing that gives me heartburn :dohh: so I have not been drinking as much as I should I think.

4 days til Christmas and I agree, I'm not feeling as :xmas4:christmasy as normal.. Partly the weather (we have only had 2 inches of snow this season and there won't be any on christmas), partly too excited for March to come I think


----------



## wondertwins

Happy Hump Day Laddies! (For whatever it's worth...there will be no humping at my house today since I'm already tired at 9:00 a.m.)

Newfie- If those people think you look ready to pop, then I'd hate for them to see me! :blush:

FT- Great bumpage. Personally, I think you look small, and I agree with whoever suggested that you're carrying your baby long and not out. He/she is in there stretching those long legs out, and that's throwing the measurement off a bit. You're definitely not too big! 

L&L- If it's any consolation, he's probably suffering from both a hangover AND guilt. :thumbup: So, let him stew in it a bit, and then I'm sure you'll both feel better. :hugs: 

Cupcake- I'm glad to hear your pooch is cancer free! Hopefully the vets can come up with a course of treatment for his condition that isn't too expensive and relives your pups' pain while extending his life. :hugs:

KK- I'm not feeling very Christmassy either. My DS will be spending Christmas Day with his dad, so it feels different. Plus, our house is still a disaster zone of boxes and bags needing to be unpacked. I'm just too tired to get into the Christmas spirit. :(

Loo- I always thought the 22nd was the shortest day, and I used to joke about how that meant my birthday was on the longest night. :thumbup: :happydance: However, I think it varies between the 21st and the 22nd depending on the year. Either way, it sure is dark a lot, and since I'm not a young college student partying all night, I'd prefer to have more daytime hours!

AFM- I had a HORRIBLE time sleeping last night. DH and I both woke up at 3 a.m. and couldn't get back to sleep, so DH put a movie on and kept asking me questions about it while I was trying to get back to sleep. :dohh: (He's off of work/school until January, so it's not a problem for him to miss out on sleep). 

When I finally got back to sleep, I had weird dreams. In one dream, I was in Las Vegas. I was at this party with a bunch of people I didn't know -- including a woman who was a porn star. It was very wild, and they were all drinking. I was pregnant and felt really uncomfortable because it was not my style of party. :blush: Anyway, porn star lady told me that she knew a mutual "friend" of mine and she was referring to an old ex-boyfriend of mine. I was concerned because I didn't want anyone to tell him that I'm married and pregnant with twins because I think he's kind of creepy, but I didn't want to say that to her directly because I thought my request would only make her more likely to talk to him. [In real life, this ex-boyfriend is someone I have successfully avoided talking to for several YEARS. He periodically texts me and I simply ignore the messages because I think he's a bit weird. He sent me a text out of the blue a few days ago. :shrug:] At some point, porn star lady got really sick, and people started making fun of her, telling her she was pregnant and a slut. She confirmed that she was 3 months pregnant, and she started to cry because everyone was being so mean to her and she didn't know who the father was. I just went to her and hugged her, told her congratulations and to ignore the bullies. She was shocked that I was being so nice to her.

Then I woke up.

EDIT TO ADD: Sorry for the novel! I guess my dreams are long. :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

:rofl: at your dream WT!

and thanks for the bump comments ladies :) NOW WHERE IS MY APPT DATE!!!!!! lol. 

just watching thundercats - yay :)


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, I was gutted that you had already deleted the names from your post. Thank god someone came and replied with a quote! :haha: Lovely names. K_a_r_a is really lovely. Not too common either which is nice. xx

L&L, Reading what happened made me realise how I must act when my oh does something similar. Hormones a go go I'd say. He should have text to let you know. Then you might have been pissed off, but eliminated the upset. I'd be grumpy too, but let it go. It's easy to forget that allthough this pregnancy is stressful for us, that our OH's are going through it too. Yea, he should have done things differently, but tell him that, and then try and enjoy the rest of your evening xxx

FT, gorgeous bump. It is very neat and tidy indeed!

Tyler Kitchen!!!! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: I actually love tyler or taylor for a boy, but it wont go with the middle name that we have chosen :cry:

Lozza, the not being the shortest day thing confused the hell out of me. It's always the 21st? Hmmmmmm. I love love love it when the days get 'longer'. It really improves my mood, and I just find things easier to deal with when I can get out and about. I NEED MY VITAMIN D!!!!!!

FT, great news that your iron levels came back ok. I've been tired throughout. Everyone said it should have got better for the 2nd tri, and it didn't!!! it's only getting worse now I am near the 3rd tri. It's just how some peoples pregnancies are. Go with it, rest when you can, take naps, and look after yourself. I drink 2 litres of water/squash a day and take my vits, but still tired. Yawn!!! Bloomin baby making me tired!

Mrs Cupcake, glad you had a good appointment, but sad/happy to hear about your dog. So pleased that it isn't cancerous, but you are left with some dificult decisions. Have you got pet insurance? That may cover the scan? Steroids wouldn't be the worst thing ever. My Mum's dalmation has to take tablets every day for gout (really!), and it has just become part of their daily routine. :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

well i have had a good day at work, we had a christmas buffet, now wroried about my sugar levels for when i pee for the midwife though lol. I ate alot of cake!!!!
WT that dream is amazing! i love your odd dreams!!
Loo - i've gotten over it now i think. I'm meeting OH in 10 mins for my MW appoitment anyway.

I really need a wee but i'm holding it for the MW lol
I wont be on till tomorrow now i doubt but will let you know how ap goes then :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Good luck L&L :)

is it bad that i just saw a cartoon piece joint of ham..... and now really want some? I didnt know pregnancy food obsessions applied to cartoons :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Cartoon ham. :haha: I know you take your evil temptress duties seriously, but you're not going to get me with cartoon ham! :)

L&L- I've stopped trying to hold it for my doctor's appointments since I'm almost always able to eek out a little bit. I have noticed that my *aim* is completely shot. Thank goodness for antibacterial soap. :blush:


----------



## loolindley

L&L good luck with the appointment.

FT, you may not have got WT, but you totally got me with a cartoon ham. Mmmmmm. I can just see it! nOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM.

Right. Dogs walked, slice of pavlova consumed, rest of the evening to do nowt!


----------



## wondertwins

Cartoon ham is not going to get me, but Loo's pavlova might. 

DH is picking me up for lunch soon. I wish he'd hurry!!!! We're going to eat lunch and then go to the Department of Motor Vehicles to get our new driver's licenses. This means I have to take my driver's license photo while ginormously pregnant. :brat::brat:


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all!

Cupcake, glad it's not cancer... Hope you find a treatment that works. Maybe waula will have some advice?

FT, that was your bump, right? Cute!

Newfie, I feel you on suddenly feeling big. I felt small for so long and now I think I'm catching up! I tried zipping a coat last night and could barely do it... I know I zipped it without any trouble last week!

SIL update: she got in after I went to bed... Woke up to find hemp milk in the fridge. I swear if she says one thing about what I should or shouldn't be eating... What's funny is that she brought her own cage-free fancy eggs, obviously to trusting us to have the right eggs... And now we have two cartons of fancy eggs in the house, ha!

I do wonder why on earth I get so snippety about it all. There must be something wrong with me! :rofl: I adore my own sisters and all my female friends. I must just be a beastie!

I think I resent that she is so free and easy with other people's money, homes, and hospitality. I grew up with very little money and worked really hard to get to where I am. Some aspects of my life are easy now, but I still work! And she just floats around without a job, letting her parents buy her things. A few weeks ago, she broke her iPhone... So last night I asked DH if their parents were giving her a new one for Christmas... Nope! She already got a new phone! She's getting an iPad for Christmas!

It's just unfathomable to me. I guess I should get over it, as it's really not my business!

I had a bit of a hard time sleeping last night, too. Kept waking up.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - how was the pavlova? Torturing myself by asking that question really! I might see if my mum can make one at some point over Christmas.

WT - Our licence photos only have above our shoulders, from your photos you're all bump so i'm sure you won't look ginormous!

Mouse - how long is she staying for? At least you can cross off one night already!


----------



## firsttimer1

LOOK AT THIS LADIES! 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-black-blue-2-year-old-Leicester-nursery.html

if my child was going to that nursery you can bet that i would be unleashing my rage LOL! :grr: The girl who is bullying other children clearly needs to be seen about behavioural problems! :grr:


----------



## wondertwins

Our driver's photos are only head and shoulders too, but I feel so bloated anyway. I filled out the form in advance and when it asked for my weight, I listed my pre-pregnancy weight. If they look at me funny about it, I will probably get really hostile. :rofl: 

C'Mouse- I used to get the same feelings of frustration about my sister. My parents coddled her, and enabled her irresponsible ways. It drove me mad because they don't have a lot of money to throw around, and I have worked so hard to get where I am. I'm happy to report that she eventually got over it. She's now 33 and the picture of responsibility! Good luck and enjoy all the fancy eggs. :)


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, I can confirm that the pavlova is delicious. The proof is in the fact that 1/3 of it has already gone.....and all by me too!!!! Sweet crispy and soft merangue, gorgeous whipped cream, and sharp rasperries and blueberrys on top. PERFECT!!!!! :xmas13:

Rashy mouse, does that now make you Beastie Mouse??? :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

That is awful, FT!!!! The blame should be directed towards the school more than anything!!! We're talking about 2 and 3 year olds!!! They need to be watched, redirected and controlled. You would think the teacher would have intervened after the first hit/bite -- before the fractured eye socket!

When my son was that age, I always hated (and felt so embarrassed) when the school would send home notes saying he'd bit another kid. At that age, it's like a regular vampire playground with all the biting that goes back and forth! It's perfectly normal. However, this goes WAY beyond normal.


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - i know, its just not right. The kid who is doing the harm needs support.Ignoring it wont help. 

ive just had to re-apply for both my irish passport AND my driving license..... so both have a 6 month pregnant bloated me on the photos. 

GREAT :rofl:

only ten years with them both...... :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Afternoon Ladies 

Just wanted to update that i've added Blessed, Emera and Vitawifetobe to the Secret Stork list. If I've missed anyone please let me know... i'm only quickly checking through here recently because i'm busy at work and home over the holidays... so best way so I dont miss you is to send me a message on BnB to be added to the list so I don't miss ya.

I will be getting all of the Secret Stork details put together in early January so we can all get our things mailed out the first week of February.


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - that's awful!
I also noticed (completely off on a tangent) that it only charges £3.75 an hour which sounds a complete bargain, no wonder no-one wants to remove their own child (not that they should, Chucky should be chucked out). I thought nurseries were a lot more expensive. I wish there weren't so many nursery horror stories though, its going to be so hard to find one and trust that it will be fine. Which reminds me, i need to start looking into that.


----------



## wondertwins

Over the past half hour, I have received gift certificates for FOUR mommy-to-be massages!!! Of course this is awesome, and I'm incredibly grateful! But it makes me wonder if maybe I've been complaining about my pain too much. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer that is cheap?! i try not to read nursery related stories but couoldnt resist that one after seeing the poor little girls face :(

Right im watching ''Britains best dish'' and want to know how i become the director of the 'good food guide'. Ive decided its going to be my new job. 

Im a connoisseur of all things banana or coconut flavoured, and also green jelly. Not to mention monster munch. 

So they would be lucky to have me.


----------



## loolindley

The would FT! Can I be your secretary please??? :xmas13:

Laddies.....a revelation......

Seriously, I didn't think there would ever be a more comfortable item of clothing than my Pj's.......................................................................................................................................................................................until I put on my Next maternity pj bottoms. Lordy lordy, I may never get dressed again!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hi! 

WT - that's amazing! I'm so jealous. All I do is complain about my pain and nobody gives me anything haha. 

FT - I am feeling sick with tiredness but you're still allowed to join in moaning :) It's knackering being pregnant. And my sickness is because i've got mega heartburn too I think. I'm drinking the irony drinks but they're gross, they taste like blood. 

I'm a bit annoyed today, 4 of my best friends are pregnant at the moment (plus me), the one who's due first has sent a link through to the present she wants and it's SO expensive! I'm really shocked. I just think it's really cheeky to ask for something so expensive. I feel really bad as i'm sure they will get me something but I cannot afford to be spending £10-£15 on each of my preggos when I have NO money myself and a baby on the way. Arg! I hate being skint. 

FT, I had an audition for Britains best dish. I didn't get on, i reckon if i'd made banana and coconut monster munch soup you'd have put me through.

Loo - ooooh i'm jealous! I want some. I LOVE PJs. Mum is taking me shopping in the sales so i may have to invest!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - Nearly my whole wardrobe is NEXT and im pretty sure i just heard my clothes crying out for some maternity PJs to join them..... so i better oblige ;) and every good director needs a secretary... so.... YOUR HIRED! x

Missy - she sent you a link to a present??? :wacko: REALLY????

and OMG.... coconut, banana and monster munch soup? that sounds AMAZING. Your through!! Loo, make a note that Missy is our recipe creator :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha, my lunch today was a recipe of Spa tone (iron) and gaviscon (aniseed). Deeeelish! 

I'm actually having a pork and spinach stew now, meat is quite a rarity for me as OH is a veggy and i can never be arsed to cook meat. 


Yeah a link to an expensive play mat thing. (it's not that much money but it's just loads more than i can afford to spend, plus if i want to spend loads then I want to chose it).


----------



## firsttimer1

so have you all agreed to buy each other a present or something? even then, wouldnt you chose what u buy - rather than be told? LOL

my dinner tonight is deep fried fish and chips! :rofl: literally cos its all thats in the freezer!!! weve been eating out the fridge and freezer for christmas!

Mmmm healthy.


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i cant believe they are even NOT considering getting rid of that girl in the daycare. my girls were in one back when i worked and they had very strict rules. one boy said a bad word and they suspended him for a few days. we got a paper saying if there was more than a couple warnings your kid would be kicked out. i cant believe she is beating up other kids like that and no one is doing anything, where is the adults??? kids can have their moments, but it makes me wonder whats going on at home to make her that violent :nope:

loo- i looooooove my pj's :cloud9: have no maternity ones, but i do have some that are a couple sizes too big and they are awesome! my Dh is a giant too so i love to wear his, so loose on the tummy ahhhh. his are a bit long, but i dont care. getting dressed is over rated :D


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> so have you all agreed to buy each other a present or something? even then, wouldnt you chose what u buy - rather than be told? LOL
> 
> my dinner tonight is deep fried fish and chips! :rofl: literally cos its all thats in the freezer!!! weve been eating out the fridge and freezer for christmas!
> 
> Mmmm healthy.

I am SO jealous of that tea! I want that now. But alas, I will have skanky stew. 

I'm off to a wedding tomorrow and i have no shoes! 

Well, we haven't agreed to do presents, no, i guess she just assumed that we would, I just find it all a bit distasteful really. I can understand like giving us a few ideas but nope, it's "this is the playmat i want" even though there are loads in the sale in the same shop which are really similar and half the price.


----------



## blessedmomma

missy- that is ridiculous. i would never throw something like that out to my friends. just the thought that someone would think of getting me something makes me overjoyed. but to tell them exactly what to get is silly.

baby story coming on!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed - i know, its terrible :nope:

missy - honestly i would be pretty annoyed at my friend if they sent me a link to soemthing! send her a link to something you want which is more expensive and say ''shall we just buy our own things'' :rofl: Honestly, its so crass! Sorry im sure she is lovely normally, but things like that get my back up a little.

I think ive been sleeping on my left side funny - ive had pretty bad left shoulder and arm pain for a couple of days.... thats not a pregnancy symptom is it??

I cant take another one :rofl:

Missy me and my OH would kill for a stew tonight.... think of us as you eat your healthy meat and veg.... LOL

*Im getting to Tesco tomorrow morning for 7am to do my christmas day food shop!!! do any of you do that? or is it just me who is crazy????*


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm more likely to stay up late and go at 2am


----------



## loolindley

Missy, I'm speechless at your friend! My brother asked what we would like buying, but I wouldn't be specific about exactly what!! How rude!!! I would go and get her a cheaper one, and see if she dares say anything!

FT, I want your tea! With extra tarter sauce (and a pack of rennies afterwards!), but we are having coq au vin with mash and vegies. Grumble grumble.

Speaking of heartburn, I am in the docs at 8.40 tomorrow morning to try and get something extra strength for my heart burn. I hope something will come in tablet form as I can't stand the liquid. I heard Gaviscon do extra strength on prescription, but I don't know if you can have them preggers? :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

FT, 7am isn't bad. Missy, 2am is nuts!


----------



## MissyBlaze

yaaa loo i'm living on gavascon advance.The tabs made me wretch though.


----------



## loolindley

Are the tabs better than the liquid? :sick: Eurgh, even the thought of the liquid is making me want to vom


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah the liquid is quite like *ahem* gentlemen's fluid


----------



## loolindley

I think we already covered the ambiant minty jizz conversation before you found us missy :sick::sick::sick:

Think I will request the tablets!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mingy !

the tablets were ok, but I coudn't really get on with them. If you struggle with the liquid though it's probably a good plan!


----------



## citymouse

Aah, baby has hiccups! :cloud9:

Yes, call me Beastiemouse. She was off before I got out of the shower this morning and somehow she took my housekey. Utterly petty since we have a spare in the garage but I still got annoyed. In fact, I decided to stay in and enjoy my time alone in the house before she returns from the airport with MIL! I'll go out for my walk later when they're around.

See? I can be civilized and manageable! :rofl:

LOL, Missy, you have truly graduated to being a March Mama. Except what we usually do is post those gross things immediately after some new lady pops in and says, "Can I join?" Then someone will post about vomit/peezing/semen/etc.


----------



## citymouse

Deleted double post


----------



## loolindley

So good you posted it twice Beastie?

Enjoy your peace and quiet....I have a feeling it wont last!


----------



## citymouse

loolindley said:


> So good you posted it twice Beastie?
> 
> Enjoy your peace and quiet....I have a feeling it wont last!

LOL, I went in and edited the second one and put a joke reason in the "Reason for editing" box and it's hidden. I guess the mods can see it. :haha: I hope they're amused.


----------



## mitchnorm

No heartburn here :happydance:

And dinner tonight is steak and ale pie, chips and broccoli, beans and asparagus....yummy. didnt even have time for lunxh...all day meetinga wo ehich someone brought cakies....so i had a small pastry (yes defo small) , a jam doughnut and a mince pie. Midwife asked me today if i wad eating healthily...icrossed my fingers and nodded my head :haha:

Getting mildly stressed about hubbies family flying over friday and what i need to stock up on foodwise....dont want to cater for them but cant even compute what i need to purchase :wacko:...help!!!


----------



## citymouse

How long are they staying with you, Mitch? And how many people?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mitch I'd kill for a donut. Jam on the middle must be one of your 5 a day!


----------



## citymouse

Damn, there are some nasty-ass laddies over in 2nd tri. They're like a pack of wolves, the way they pounce on people who are just trying to be helpful. I mean, the helpful people may not always be right, but there's always bloodshed. 

I can't resist jumping in and trying to sound like the only sane person in the thread but I know I should just stay here with the safety of my peeps.


----------



## x-amy-x

hope im not one of them! ive seen some awful behaviour on here the past couple days. I cannot stand the 'thanking' thats going on.. someone agrees with a bitchy comment 10 other people 'thank' the post. Its so childish!


----------



## wondertwins

loolindley said:


> I think we already covered the ambiant minty jizz conversation before you found us missy

LOOOOOOOO!!!! I have no idea what you're talking about. We March Mamas would never talk of such a thing! :blush::blush::haha::haha: 

Amy/C'Mouse- I generally hang out here and in the twins forum. I read a mean thread yesterday in 2nd, and I think that's what caused my weird porn star dream last night. I think my subconscious had enough watching a preggo being attacked regardless of the reason. :shrug: 

Missy- I'm on doughnut countdown. I have my GTT next Tuesday, and I'm CERTAIN I will fail. Therefore, I'm trying to fit in as many doughnut runs as possible between now and then. :thumbup:

As for gifts... it's tough. Here, we generally have showers and people practically beg for me to tell them what to buy because most of them haven't had kids in decades. It still makes me very uncomfortable. I made a registry and put a bunch of stuff on there with annotations such as "We'd love to have a bouncer, but any bouncer will do. This is just a suggestion." 

However, when it comes to a circle of preggo friends, it seems sort of weird to exchange specifically requested gifts. Like FT suggested, you might as well buy your own gift for yourself and call it even. That's no fun.


----------



## mitchnorm

Havent been on forums apart from here for a few days
...could do with a good laugh. Why fo people get so agitated :nope:

Mouse - have hubbys old brother and his wife staying from friday til 7th jan....luckily they are planning to tavel about a bit and we are away for a few days seeing other family..... so i hoping it will be managable. He is ok..but extremely dry and sarcastic sense of humour....used to pick at how much wine i drank :growlmad:...which i would liks to.say was not excessive. Jus not sure my hormones can deal with his humour :dohh:

Doughnut was ace.....and yes i think the fruit intake definately counts.

Anyone else suffering from lack of patience with people and things?


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- every time i venture into 2nd or 3rd tri im baffled at how mean some women can be. i mean i might not agree with everything, but cmon ladies have some kind of composure! i agree with you completely and im not so sure that its all hormones. i think some of them are just mean people who dont think of anyone else.:growlmad:

wt- i think a registry is completely different than someone sending you a page saying this is what i want. i appreciate registries when i have a pregnant friend. its not just one item on there so i still get to go through and decide what to get them but have a better idea of what they need if that makes any sense?


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- we had DH's whole family come in last may and we bought a ton of food to make up. spent a ton more on groceries than normal and didnt use most of it. everyone wanted to go out to eat the whole time. and DH's brother is a chef so he wanted to make dinner one night for everyone and instead of using what we had he went and bought all different stuff so we ended up with all this extra food. i guess it was ok since we are a big family and everything eventually got eaten, but it could have saved a lot of money on that payday if we had known everyone had other plans :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

mitchnorm said:


> Anyone else suffering from lack of patience with people and things?

Oh no, not me, I'm a complete angel 100% of the time, as I'm sure I've made abundantly clear here. :hissy:

Amy, are you kidding? Not you! You're too sweet. 

I just mean women who, instead of saying, "I don't think that's true, my doctor has said XYZ and so I think there are different ways of looking at things," or who say, "I have seen this behavior and I don't understand it, to be honest, because in my experience ABC" will say, "You need to get your facts straight!" or "You need to go read threads about women who have had losses/can't get pregnant/have health problems because you're just ridiculous for being upset about this."

What I honestly don't get is that someone can post that an old lady at the mall looked at her funny and made her cry and everyone is sympathetic, but if someone posts about being sad about gender, they got hopped all over. I don't totally get gender disappointment myself, but for heaven's sake, why go out of your way to make somebody feel worse about something?


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- i agree completely. its pretty sad:nope:


----------



## newfielady

Missy- I can't believe she would send you a direct link to the gift she wants. How thoughtful. :rofl: I would buy her a cheaper version of it and see what she says, and if she didn't like it, I'd just damn well take it back with me. lol
ft- that's an awful story about that dear little girl. I feel bad for the little girl that got the nickname chucky too. She obviously need help, and maybe to be taken out of an abusive home. :nope:
C'Mouse- that's a cheeky thing for you to do. I'd die laughing if you got a message back from them. :rofl: 
Loo- I remember talking about the minty flavor jizz but now I'm wondering what the hell we were actually talking about. LOL.
OMG, 4 days till Christmas. I can't wait to get my new netbook. I think I've only said it 100 times this week. :rofl: Hubby threatened to take it back. :haha: He's such a sweetie. In other news, went to the mall today with mother. :dohh: That was a damn stupid idea. I finished my shopping in November so I wouldn't have to deal with the last minute crowds but yet I always end up in Wal-Mart. On the plus side, I was in a clothing store (trying on a pair of jeans, which fit by the way :happydance:) and got _yelled_ at by another customer. :shocl: She was blaring out so I didn't pay any attention the the wild hog but then she points right at me and goes (get ready for it) "Heeelllloooooo" I looked at her and said, are you talking to me? She get's all upitity and says, "Yeah, I want this in a medium _if you're not too busy_" (read with a sarcastic tone) I just looked at her and said "I don't work here _dear"_. SO then, instead of apoligising she says, well who does work here? How the hell do I know, *I'm a customer too!* Dumb broad. Afterwards, while I was waiting in the huge line up I couldn't stop yawning so the saleslady (who showed up after I got yelled at :wacko:) asked me if she was keeping me up. And don't even get me started on the people running into me with carts. I'm gonna get on of those yellow cation signs that say "baby on board" and stick it on my ass, see if that deters them.

Rant Over, thanks ladies. You always know just what to say. :)


----------



## x-amy-x

That gender one was pretty shocking! I didnt even know how to reply! I have lost 3 beautiful baby girls... and because of this i desperately wanted another little girl. I probably would have been 'disappointed' (term used lightly) if she was a boy. Gender disapointment is very real. Upsets me when people on here can be so judgemental. And people who have had losses and even LTTTC can be tarred with having the opinion of 'be greatful for what you get' I know its not that simple. I also know that the lady who posted the thread WILL love her baby boy. Find it hard that people can be so harsh, purely because they're sat behind a computer screen. If it was in a room of people face to face, i bet she'd not got jumped on so much x


----------



## wondertwins

blessedmomma said:


> wt- i think a registry is completely different than someone sending you a page saying this is what i want. i appreciate registries when i have a pregnant friend. its not just one item on there so i still get to go through and decide what to get them but have a better idea of what they need if that makes any sense?

I completely agree it's different when it's a whole registry of items, and I also understand why they're so helpful. :thumbup: I've definitely purchased items from my friends' registries in the past and really appreciated knowing what they wanted. But for some reason, I always feel funny pinpointing items. (I'm the same at Christmas). I worry that if I choose an expensive version of an item, people will think one thing and if I choose a cheap version of an item, people will think another thing. It's too much pressure! :haha: Maybe it's because I'm old-ish (I'M NOT OLD!! :winkwink:) and so I feel like I'm supposed to buy the things I want. :shrug:

After reading all of your in law posts, I feel very lucky that we're doing the traveling this year. It's only a couple hours away, and we can leave whenever we want!! :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

newfielady said:


> I finished my shopping in November so I wouldn't have to deal with the last minute crowds but yet I always end up in Wal-Mart.

WOW! Wal-Mart this close to Christmas? You are very brave and definitely deserve your netbook. :):happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfie just proved my point....and citymouse....yes you are probably mild mannered all the time with no exception :haha::haha::haha:. Seems like there are some ladies with even shorter fuses than me on that 2nd tri gender disapointment thread....cery sad state of affair. I suppose the original wording of post saying devastated instead of disappointed probably didnt help...inexperienced first post i guess. Poor girl. All of you ladies know i was convinced i was having a boy....and still wondering if they got it wrong :haha:. I did alwways think i wanted a boy and i will admit i was disappointed for a while...i am now just glad she is healthy and i even find myself looking at pink stuff and thinking its cute :haha:.....have even bought a few items...shocker!!!!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

I read the gender one, pretty awful. Thank god I've got the self control not to post. I actually thought for the first time today I'll just stick to this thread. 3rd tri is pretty dull with all the "Is this it" posts and 2nd tri is just hormonal. Maybe I'll go back in a few weeks. 

Newfie - the idea of you walking round walmart with a baby on board tag made me laugh out loud!!

Was going to write a really long post but I've forgotten it all already, sorry!

Oh yes, missy that's really cheeky! Fair enough if it was a baby shower as gift lists are like weddings but not just as a random Xmas present!

Oh, and my pram arrived at the store today but DH left town an hour before they called won't get it until new year now, boo


----------



## citymouse

x-amy-x said:


> That gender one was pretty shocking! I didnt even know how to reply! I have lost 3 beautiful baby girls... and because of this i desperately wanted another little girl. I probably would have been 'disappointed' (term used lightly) if she was a boy. Gender disapointment is very real. Upsets me when people on here can be so judgemental.

Absolutely, it's the judgment! And like you say, the things that are so easy to say even though you'd never dream of talking that way to somebody's face--especially if she was upset.

It's so strange that people see things and black and white! And what is to be gained by being harsh about something? I don't get it at all. 

But... I've unsubscribed from all the controversy threads so I can focus on getting something actually done today. :blush:

I agree, Missy, it was cheeky of your friend to send a link to exactly what she wants. I have a registry but I'd never dream of even telling someone about it unless they specifically asked. 

To be honest I'd rather just use my registry as a shopping list for myself. Only we have such a strange assortment of things already that I think having one is the only way to keep my aunts from all sending 6-packs of receiving blankets. (Which we have a bunch of... thanks to my friends who nicked a bunch from the hospital after their babies were born and then passed them along to us. :rofl: )


----------



## mitchnorm

I am jealous of your registries :nope:.....although baby showers are not overly common in uk people are starting to do them...not sure i fancy it to be honest. Any proper party should involve wine not cups of tea :haha:....not sure i want all that attention...but would love the pressies:happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

mitchnorm said:


> Any proper party should involve wine not cups of tea :haha:

Amen!! :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

mitchnorm said:


> I am jealous of your registries :nope:.....although baby showers are not overly common in uk people are starting to do them...not sure i fancy it to be honest. Any proper party should involve wine not cups of tea :haha:....not sure i want all that attention...but would love the pressies:happydance:

Oh! I would do without all the presents just to be able to drink a bottle of wine! :swoon:

(Edit: yes, a BOTTLE. I have lots of lost time to make up for.)


----------



## x-amy-x

ew wine.. :sick: ill stick to spirits and mixers lol


----------



## MissyBlaze

I agree, a registry is totally different and I was considering doing one as people keep offering to buy me random stuff because they don't know what we want. But I was going to do the same, the "we want something like this but not this specific one - second hand is fine!" I don't even know why she'd send that, it's weird. I'm dreading that they will be doing baby showers. I'm DEFO not having one (but i might have a blessingway). 

I don't go anywhere near the other areas of this forum since i found you guys because 
1, they all seem like cows and 
2 I can barely keep up with you lot as it is!


----------



## x-amy-x

My next birthday is the first birthday in 6 years actually on a weekend... and ill hopefully be pregnant for it. But i'll not get another weekend birthday for another 6 years! stoopid leap yr!


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh i remember being totally adverse to alcohol and really hoping that feeling lasted....no such luck...i could really quaff a whole bottle of a lovely red wine now....in fact a Rioja mmmmmmm:wine:


----------



## MissyBlaze

mitchnorm said:


> Oh i remember being totally adverse to alcohol and really hoping that feeling lasted....no such luck...i could really quaff a whole bottle of a lovely red wine now....in fact a Rioja mmmmmmm:wine:

OMG, i'd kill for that... plus a massive hunk of dirty lush cheese and pate and toast. and crackers. oh yum


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

just read the article about the nrusery bully. i think the little girl in question has probably got a difficult home life, her behaviour just does not seem normal. it is no excuse however and should not be tolerated by the nursery. i would have removed my child a long time ago.

anyone watching obsessive compulsive hoarder? its completely mad, a man has filled his house literally to the ceilings with newspapers and crawling aound in a tunnel he has carved out.

oh gross, he hasnt showered for two years!

i cant believe that girl sent a link to the specific gift she wants! cheeky.

exciting on the pram arriving lozza!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ooh cuppie, thanks for the reminder, i'm recording it on sky+. Amazaballs


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh really stinky, runny, rancid brie or camembert....mmmmmmmm

Just to check ...is it ok when baked and bread dipped into it? Just a bit careful about stuff like that but think it could be a fab xmas day evening snackage in front of the box with my hubby:flower:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Well don't tell anyone but i added a massive lump of blue cheese to my stew today. (I NEEDED IT!!!)


----------



## wondertwins

You probably already told us this, but I have baby brain...when is your birthday, Amy? 

I wish I could have a full bottle of red wine for my birthday tomorrow, but instead, I'll just make up for it with food. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Those hoarding shows are so addictive but they make me mad. We have a big one here called "Hoarders," and it seems like they kind of set the people up to fail. They did a follow-up and half the people have just gotten worse. But it was nice for the couple of people who had gotten better. One was a teenage boy who lived with his dad, and after watching the show, the dad even stopped drinking. 

I saw a promo for one where every surface in the house was covered in cockroaches. Gag! 

It's so funny about baby stuff... I feel really specific about what I want until someone offers me one for free. Then I love it no matter what it is. Amazing how that works.


----------



## x-amy-x

wonder- my birthday's 11th of feb xx


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> Well don't tell anyone but i added a massive lump of blue cheese to my stew today. (I NEEDED IT!!!)

Ssssh secret safe here...i think its ok cooked. Hubbys well up for the baked camembert now...will even save my weekly glass of red to xmas day evening to accompany it:happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy - I misread that as 'they all like cows' and was going to point out that Waula is a cow vet!!!!

I meant to watch the start of that hoarder programme as he lives in the same village as my sister! Hopefully it's on later.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wow! I love cows, i really really do! How exciting! A cow vet!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh and Mitch, I'm pretty certain baked camenbert is fine, I've had it twice anyway. Happy to eat any cheese hot or on a pizza!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Mitch, can't you find pasteurized brie? I've started buying that, and... YUM.


----------



## waula

Evening ladies - what the hell are we going to be like when we go on maternity leave??! There were sooo many pages to catch up on today!!! :coffee:

I had forgotten about secret stork!!! WOOOOO!! :thumbup:

FT - hope you get your appt soon and they can reassure you that all is well - didn't mean my last post about not measuring ur bump right to offend - I just see my size/shape in comparison with my friend who's 6 weeks ahead and can't believe we're both measuring right - but you're right its uterus rather than belly size... :hugs: 

My MW yesterday listened to heart beat with a pinard ear trumpet thing which made me very excited about using my stethoscope to hear baby heart beat and its incredible - you can hear it really clearly! And yes, my hormonal moment from a few weeks ago has now been replaced with such excitement and love for the little one - pretty glad my maternal side has woken back up again - had me worried for a bit!!! 

Mitch - love the names - but I love the name Olivia a lot. :baby: I find girly names easier than boy names...

Heartburn - now I still don't know what this is??!!!! I sometimes get what i called regurg (!!!!) but I'm assuming thats just because I've stuffed my face and my bump is too big to let it all stay in stomach and sure thats not quite the same thing. I don't ever want it if you need to drink medicinal mint tasting man-juice! Ewwwww! :nope:

I think I may have started nesting!!! Being a farm vet my car gets pretty rank and I literally went mental cleaning it today - the entire inside of it has been disinfected (yes, it was necessary), polished, hoovered and organised and then I washed and waxed the outside. I am now paying for the mad 3 hours I spent bent over and am very much looking forward to bed! :dohh:

Anyone else finding moving about in bed pretty much impossible?? DH thinks its hilarious that he has to literally push me out of bed in the morning!!!

Right, time to catch up on Nigella...I'm so glad you lot are similarly obsessed with food. I love food. Tonight I've made 32 butternut squash muffins with zesty frosting for a "fuddle" at work tomorrow - I'd never heard of a fuddle but it seems to be a Christmas picnic. Nom Nom.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i agree i think cooked camenbert is fine and have also had it baked twice with crispy nread and sweet chilli sauce. yum!

plus NHS says its ok:

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/cooked...regnancy.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=216


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula - impressed with the car cleaning.

butternut squash muffins sound awesome.

love food....


----------



## waula

Ok so just read the posts that were written whilst I was writing my essay and this thread has just got better!!! Food obsessed and into cows?!! Missy - you are officially very much a Mid-March Mama!!!!! Helllooooooooo :xmas3: :happydance::mamafy: xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Awww! I'm so chuffed, thanks, I'm happy to be part of this gang


----------



## loolindley

Medicinal tasting man juice :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

I LOVE my wine usually, but just the thought of it is causing me heartburn! Now a nice jack and coke.....I could be tempted with that :D

Was going to write some other stuff, but my brain appears to have broken up for the Christmas holidays......

Oh yea, that programme on the hoarder....I've recorded it. I lOVE rubbish telly so much!


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Oh, Mitch, can't you find pasteurized brie? I've started buying that, and... YUM.

Oh yesh i had some whilst in france but was still a littte dubious....gonna get pasteurised camembert ANDbake it...sorted!!!! 

Cupcake- thanks for the link :thumbup:

Waula - i like the sound of fuddle....notsure i have ever heard that term before :haha:. Mmmm muffins. I have decided to cut down my xmas baking some what...still banana and walnut loaf on friday and a cheesecake for xmas day....but postponing the choccy cake til next week when i am off work.


----------



## citymouse

:wave: Hi, Waula! 

With all you laddies watching the hoarding show, I predict a sudden upswing in the nesting instincts of the March Mamas! Watching those shows always makes me desperate to clear things out of the house and prove to myself that I'm not a hoarder-in-training.


----------



## emera35

Evening Laddies!

Well, i'm officially on Mat leave! :dance: :woohoo: :dance:


Feeling grumpy though as i came home to the biggest mess imaginable, and Roh still up, no milk, no bath, and still wearing his pjs from this morning and all covered in his dinner! :growlmad: It was an hour after his bedtime when i got in! I hate how FIL rubs off on OH so much, can't wait for him to leave. Also, they'd eaten all the dinner i'd made, all of it, every last bit.... I was like "what did you think i was going to eat?" :cry: I've now shut myself in the bedroom with some Sparkling white grape and elderflower, trying to pretend its wine. I microwaved some mac and cheese from the freezer, and i'm now tucked up in bed with the box of Thorntons chocolates they gave me at work as a leaving gift. OH and FIL are watching some crap on tv, i'll just avoid them i think!

Oh, also sorry, yes i think i'm responsible for the Gaviscon = Cold minty cum thing :blush: Its true! Saying that i'm rather partial to it these days and keep it by the bed to have a swig when i need to. It is gross, yes, but it works sooo darn well, i'm willing to go there! :haha:

I thought that nursery story was pretty shocking. I feel for the 2 year old. as there is clearly some aspect of her upbringing that is seriously lacking. Likely enough attention, discipline and setting of boundaries. Sadly it sounds alot like that lack of discipline and structure is being replicated in the nursery setting too :( Also, children that age need close supervision, i wouldn't leave Roh anywhere that didn't have at least 1 staff member per 3/4 children actively involved with them at any given time (thats for the age 2-3 age group). I'm a qualified childminder, and its so important to be aware of what your charges are doing, even if you are encouraging them to get involved in independant play. A real failing by that nursery, never mind expelling the poor girl, i'd have Roh out of there before he could blink!!

Missy - I i'd so be responding to your friend's link with a "oh thats a nice playmat, i think i'll get one of those for myself too, thanks for linking it" and then buy her something of your choosing for a gift!

Citymouse - I have to admit, i only eat fancy eggs too :blush: I'm a bit of a hippy type organic foodie person, however, i'd not criticize other people's food choices, its just what i buy for myself. Your SIL sound's like a right little Madam! Good luck with the rest of the visit! :hugs:

As far as doing the Christmas shop, ladies, are you mental? I had everything delivered this morning, why on earth would you go to the supermarket instead when some bloke could drive it all round to you and carry it to your kitchen whilst you sit with a cuppa?! If there is anything else i need, then i can just pop into the little local supermarket before the big day :thumbup:

Hmmm i've definitely missed something i was going to say.... i really should write it down or something! :dohh:

Right, i need both hands free for chocolate eating, got some serious rage to subdue!!!


----------



## citymouse

Hurray for maternity leave! But can. not. believe they ate ALL the food and left you none! I'm trying to think what I would do in that situation and I can't even come up with anything violent enough. 

Surely on some level your DH knows he will pay for this, doesn't he? I mean OMG!


----------



## emera35

Fuddle is the Arabic word for banquet, not sure its spelt like that, but hey, its what it sounds like. Usually it involves a while roast goat or something, i used to love them when we were little as you all sit on the floor and eat with your hands! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera :hugs:...bad boys!!!! But :happydance: for being on mat leave....so jealous. 

My last day tomorow....but unfortunately back Jan 3rd:cry:....and my diary is looking shockinh until into feb now


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Fuddle is the Arabic word for banquet, not sure its spelt like that, but hey, its what it sounds like. Usually it involves a while roast goat or something, i used to love them when we were little as you all sit on the floor and eat with your hands! :)

Waula - is there goat on the menu at this fuddle?:haha:


----------



## waula

emera - congrats on mat leave... :happydance: I am counting down the days until 14th Feb for mine to start! And you're naughty OH :nope: - i'd be seriously pee'd off like you - love the fact you're pretending to have wine!!! Hope he feels bad and grovels later. xxx


----------



## loolindley

Emera, they left you with no tea??????? Do they realise how dangerous it is to leave a pregnant woman hungry?????? Brave, or stupid......I'm gonna go for stupid ;) Yep, I'd be mad too. Shut yourself away, and make a countdown until when your fil leaves. Then you can kick oh's arse from here to next week! :xmas13:

So, Emera, your opinion. Do you think I would be better going for the liquid or the tabs? The liquid is likely to make me gag, but Missy reckons it is so much better than the tablets. Hmmmmmmm. I need to know what to stomp my feet and demand!


----------



## waula

Roasted white goat??! Hahahaha!!! Nope...its more cake/chocolate/crisp based (I'm with you Mitch with the midwife fib "are you eating healthily" errr...yes...?!) but thanks for explanation Emera! xxx


----------



## loolindley

CONGRATS ON YOUR MATERNITY LEAVE STARTING EMERA! x


----------



## loolindley

sorry, didn't mean to shout it!


----------



## lozza1uk

Midwife today didn't ask about healthy eating, but did ask if I was on street drugs, alcohol or smoking!!! Uh, no!


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> Roasted white goat??! Hahahaha!!! Nope...its more cake/chocolate/crisp based (I'm with you Mitch with the midwife fib "are you eating healthily" errr...yes...?!) but thanks for explanation Emera! xxx

My healthy day was crunchy nut cornflakes, pastry, doughnut and mince pie....well they didnt give me ANY CHANCE to grab proper lunch...whats a pregnant girl to do :shrug:

SHOUTY LOO:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

bad hubby leaving the pregnant lady with no food and congrats on starting your maternity leave! at least you have the chocs now

i have never heard of the word fuddle before but a christmas picnic sounds fun


----------



## waula

Does your midwifs keep writing "attended alone" on your notes every time you visit??? Is it just me that goes by myself???! I think it looks horrendous but then I'm not sure DH would be that useful at each and every MW appt, he went to the scans but he's usually at work and i'm out in 10mins...humph...


----------



## emera35

Loo i won't lie the liquid is gross, but the tablets, which i've tried too, just aren't as good. The Gaviscon advanced is what you want, and actually it doesn't make me gag anymore, you get used to it. I even almost enjoy it as it just works so well and makes everything all comfy and not burning again :)

I decided not to go mad about the food, they were bloody lucky i had my fake wine and big box of chocolates under my arm when i got in! The mac and cheese was nice anyway. OH just came in the bedroom and asked me if i was ok because i "seem a bit grumpy" i gave up and told him i was really tired :rolleyes: I also pointed out he hadn't sorted out the recycling as he'd promised to. I think he knows he's in the doghouse because he went and did it right away without even bothering to makeup an excuse, then made me a herbal tea. Hmmm... its not enough, but its nudging in the right direction :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies - this is a read and run by me (sorry - loads of footy stuff going on) - but trying to keep up with messages..... 

someone mentioned a page or two ago *pasteurised* brie and camembert.....* CAN WE EAT THIS?????* Cos if we can - omg im well excited.


----------



## waula

Awww see these men do know when they do bad - maybe his ears were burning from us on here!!!! Glad he's made you tea, I'd also suggest foot rubs and back rubs whilst he's feeling bad :kiss:


----------



## emera35

loolindley said:


> CONGRATS ON YOUR MATERNITY LEAVE STARTING EMERA! x

Hey, i think it deserves a shout actually!!! :yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::dance::yipee:


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> Does your midwifs keep writing "attended alone" on your notes every time you visit??? Is it just me that goes by myself???! I think it looks horrendous but then I'm not sure DH would be that useful at each and every MW appt, he went to the scans but he's usually at work and i'm out in 10mins...humph...

She doesnt write that on my notes.....i dont think there is much need fo hubby to be there and its getting quite frequent now and not easy for him to attend in the midlle of the day. Scans and antenatal classes (when they come around) definately yes. 

Although she did tell me to make sure i bring someone with me to antenatal class in january....even if my hubby was busy etc. Hmmm maybe she was making a point:wacko:


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> someone mentioned a page or two ago *pasteurised* brie and camembert.....* CAN WE EAT THIS?????* Cos if we can - omg im well excited.

Yes, pasturisation sterilises the milk, so that listeria can't develop :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> ladies - this is a read and run by me (sorry - loads of footy stuff going on) - but trying to keep up with messages.....
> 
> someone mentioned a page or two ago *pasteurised* brie and camembert.....* CAN WE EAT THIS?????* Cos if we can - omg im well excited.

Apparently so......i had a little in france but still felt a little guilty.

Hope you enjoyed the footie. I did not!!! My team lost again :nope:....2points in 6 games...season started soooo well too


----------



## emera35

waula said:


> Does your midwifs keep writing "attended alone" on your notes every time you visit??? Is it just me that goes by myself???! I think it looks horrendous but then I'm not sure DH would be that useful at each and every MW appt, he went to the scans but he's usually at work and i'm out in 10mins...humph...

I haven't noticed if they write it on or not, i don't think so, but OH has on;y come with me to the scans this time, and last time he only can to the 20 week scan and about 2 appointments. Its not that unusual, as fathers-to-be don't have the same rights to time off work for apps. as we do :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- that's awful of your FIL/OH!!!!!! Men are amazing! Your OH should be required to go out and get you your favorite takeaway immediately! And he should bathe Roh and put him to bed. And he should say he's sorry a million times over. And he should rub your feet for you! :thumbup: It's so funny that he pointed out his "good job" of sorting the recycling. Just like a puppy trying to be all cute when he's done something naughty. Congrats on the Mat leave!!!

Waula- I hope my doctor's office doesn't make a notation that I go alone! But I sometimes feel a little self-conscious about it since the waiting room is always full of couples. TBH, most of the appointments would be a waste of his time. Even so, I often drop little comments to justify his absence, "DH is out of town today but he wanted me to ask..." :haha:

FT- I have always been told that pasteurized = safe. So eat away!! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> ladies - this is a read and run by me (sorry - loads of footy stuff going on) - but trying to keep up with messages.....
> 
> someone mentioned a page or two ago *pasteurised* brie and camembert.....* CAN WE EAT THIS?????* Cos if we can - omg im well excited.
> 
> Apparently so......i had a little in france but still felt a little guilty.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the footie. I did not!!! My team lost again :nope:....2points in 6 games...season started soooo well tooClick to expand...

LADIES :dance:

*you have made my Christmas.*

:hugs:


----------



## citymouse

I go alone unless it's a scan. DH gets too antsy, and the appointments last about 4 minutes anyway. Maybe as the due date gets closer I'll drag him along. But he fidgets in the waiting room and that irritates me.

Speaking of DH, he went to lunch with someone in a part of town sort of near a fast food place I love (Chick-Fil-A)... so I texted him that baby was wondering if he was close to Chick-Fil-A and the reply was a very unenthusiastic "Sort of." I've spent two hours in suspense waiting to see if he would bring me Chick-Fil-A when his meeting is done. Waffle fries! 

More importantly, what will I eat if he doesn't bring me anything? :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

Havent notice about attending alone, will have a look. Don't see the point in DH being there. Nothing ever happens except I guess hearing heartbeat would be nice but hardly worth taking time off work for.


----------



## MissyBlaze

No, my OH can hardly ever come to AN appointments. He works on a tuesday, which is always when clinic is. Usually it's more worrying if the blokes attend EVERY single appointment and the midwife can never get a private moment alone with you.


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse - hope you get your waffle fries...sound yummy:thumbup:

I turned down a GU key lime cheesecake tonight...think the days sugar overload has caught up with me.

10:15pm here and want my bed and a cup of tea in equal measures


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Speaking of DH, he went to lunch with someone in a part of town sort of near a fast food place I love (Chick-Fil-A)... so I texted him that baby was wondering if he was close to Chick-Fil-A and the reply was a very unenthusiastic "Sort of." I've spent two hours in suspense waiting to see if he would bring me Chick-Fil-A when his meeting is done. Waffle fries!
> 
> More importantly, what will I eat if he doesn't bring me anything? :cry:

Oh I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hubs never comes to the appointments and just came to the scans. again its difficult for him to leave work in the middle of the day and its not very interesting for them is it! bit of prodding about and a wee test and thats about it.

forgot to say earlier that midwife reckons according to my measurements i am on track for a 9 pound baby!!!!!! sounds big!


----------



## emera35

Hmmm there is an outside chance that i've eaten too much chocolate......


----------



## loolindley

I think I might push my luck and ask for both varieties!

Right I'm off to bed, so I can lay there and really concentrate on how much this heartburn is hurting me!!! :haha:

Nos Da! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Before I go. Mrs Cupcake. What are your measurements for her to come to that conclusion??? I NEED TO KNOW!1


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

umm..... one minute. just gonna check my notes.


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake....did she give you any idea what position baby was lying in? She had a good poke about today but wasnt sure...said it doesnt matter yet. Didnt give me any idea of the estimated baby weight :nope: was that through her taking your fundal measurement?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ok, its based on:

fundal height 28
gestation week 28
european nationality
maternal height 166cm
booking weight 67kg
body mass index 24.3

does that help?!!! lol


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

do you have a special chart thing in your notes which is computer generated?

she marked on it my measurements today and then followed the line up to the estimated babys weight.

she said baby is head down (yay) and has his/her feet to the right kind of curled up


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmm will have to check mine.

Do they give us a rough indication nearer our due date?


----------



## citymouse

emera35 said:


> Hmmm there is an outside chance that i've eaten too much chocolate......

See? The far-reaching implications of your husband's bad behavior! :nope:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im off to bed, nighty night night x


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, they defo give an indication nearer to the birth.

Thanks MrsCupcake, Mine said she would do a chart the next time I saw her. 9lbs. Eeek! Although I'd say I'm on target for a 10lber!

She said my baby was breach, but it will probably be doing summersaults by this afternoon!

Right really off to bed now. It's a special day tomorrow! xx


----------



## citymouse

Good night loo!


----------



## mitchnorm

Night cupcake.....

I am hitting the sack too laddies..

X x x


----------



## citymouse

Aww, that was supposed to be in all caps.


----------



## blessedmomma

all this talk of gaviscon tasting like manjuice reminds me of some articles about cervidil. i read a lot of articles that it contains pig or bull semen during my last pregnancy. the prostaglandins in semen ripens the cervix and i think its stronger in pigs or bulls. thankfully i have never been induced that way! DH did tell me last time that if they talked about using cervidil on me that they could just all go and he would make his own deposit instead:blush: also found out that swallowing semen has stronger effects than putting it right on your cervix. dont know why it works like that, makes no sense. my DH was very excited to hear that but was shot down very quickly


----------



## citymouse

Oh my, Blessed. :shock: Remind me not to think of that if I'm ever induced. :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Its funny how MWs do things so differently in different areas! My MW would never make a guess at the size of my baby! They just write the heartrate and position, thats it! There is a chart in my notes but at no point has anyone been near it in any pregnancy here. I'm not really interested either to be honest. :shrug: I think knowing there is a strong heartrate, feeling regular movements, charting steady growth through FH measurements, and after 32 weeks or so knowing the baby is head down is about all thats important in a low risk pregnancy :thumbup: Anything between 7-9lb and i'll be thrilled, assuming i go full term :)


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> Oh my, Blessed. :shock: Remind me not to think of that if I'm ever induced. :rofl:

lol i have only been induced twice and they started with pitocin which did the trick thankfully! DH and i try to get as much dtd in during the last month of pregnancy so my body is "ready" for labor when it starts. definitely helps, but not the most comfortable time in pregnancy for it.


----------



## emera35

Blessed - I am not sure i wanted to know that about Cervidil :wacko: Interesting about the ingesting semen being more effective though, might explain a little something about why i went into labour when i did last time.... :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

i think they use scans here to give an assumption as to baby size. it can be off a certain amount either way though im not sure by how much. mine have been pretty accurate but my babies have been between 7-8 lbs roughly so im fairly sure this one will be too.


----------



## blessedmomma

emera35 said:


> Blessed - I am not sure i wanted to know that about Cervidil :wacko: Interesting about the ingesting semen being more effective though, might explain a little something about why i went into labour when i did last time.... :blush:

:rofl: i think the article i read said it worked 10x better! this makes my DH overly excited to know. poor thing, it aint happening :coffee: 

he says it makes him feel like he is helping things along to be able to do anything. really he just has an over active libido:haha:


----------



## emera35

blessedmomma said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> Blessed - I am not sure i wanted to know that about Cervidil :wacko: Interesting about the ingesting semen being more effective though, might explain a little something about why i went into labour when i did last time.... :blush:
> 
> :rofl: i think the article i read said it worked 10x better! this makes my DH overly excited to know. poor thing, it aint happening :coffee:
> 
> he says it makes him feel like he is helping things along to be able to do anything. really he just has an over active libido:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Bless him, any excuse!

Last time it was a treat for my OH, as he'd been so patient, plus i'd been really sick and had about a weeks worth of contractions, so didn't want to :sex: and stimulate anything.....seems like i may have made a massive booboo there then! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

I tried texting DH to ask if he was bringing me food but he didn't answer... we will have to have a little talk about keeping pregnant women in suspense regarding their next meal. Especially since I've been holding off on eating in the desperate hope that he'll show up with a chicken sandwich and waffle fries.

I'm beginning to think, Lord help him if he doesn't! 

Although I got a box of these shipped to me as a work present: https://www.fretzels.com/ So I can't say I'm completely bereft. :munch:


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> I tried texting DH to ask if he was bringing me food but he didn't answer... we will have to have a little talk about keeping pregnant women in suspense regarding their next meal. Especially since I've been holding off on eating in the desperate hope that he'll show up with a chicken sandwich and waffle fries.
> 
> I'm beginning to think, Lord help him if he doesn't!
> 
> Although I got a box of these shipped to me as a work present: https://www.fretzels.com/ So I can't say I'm completely bereft. :munch:

OMFG!!!! I WANT FRETZELS!!!!!! :shock: Those look AMAZING!!!!! :xmas1:

I'm not sure i'll be able to get the idea of those out of my head now, literally its like i've suddenly seen the foodstuff of the gods, no other food is ever going to satisfy again! :wacko:

Seriously though, i think your OH needs some stern instructions on the possible threat to his personal safety if he doesn't confirm that food it on its way in a prompt and timely manner!


----------



## blessedmomma

i want some chik-fil-a now too!!!!! i hope he is a good hubby and brings your dinner :winkwink: mine is in cooking dinner right now:thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Emera, you could make your own Fretzels... you have, like, skills!


----------



## citymouse

Fretzels and Chick-Fil-A and my couch and maybe a Christmas movie... can we say "perfect night"? Now, how to make sure that happens.


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> Emera, you could make your own Fretzels... you have, like, skills!

I'm going to have to, they don't do international shipping :( Are they salted by the way? I'm quite obsessed with chocolate covered salted pretzels, the gourmet deli up the road does them, although they are rather overpriced. I'm off to look up pretzel recipes!


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> Fretzels and Chick-Fil-A and my couch and maybe a Christmas movie... can we say "perfect night"? Now, how to make sure that happens.

Call the police and get an APB out on OH, then have them escort him to Chick-Fil-A to collect the necessary. Job done!


----------



## emera35

So, i just started looking at pretzel recipes, suddenly got a bit sidetracked. Look at the second comment on this recipe...

https://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/1057/baked-pretzels.aspx

Ummm...what? :shock:


----------



## citymouse

I'm not sure if they're salted... who can tell under all that chocolate? If I had to guess, I'd say no, but next time I devour one I'll try to remember to check (so in about 15 minutes). ;) I love chocolate and salt together!

DH just called and NO, he did not stop to get me my Chick-Fil-A. So I guilted him into stopping at a much inferior fast food place to get me a hamburger and fries. Talk about a lose-lose situation! 

At least I have my Fretzels.


----------



## citymouse

emera35 said:


> So, i just started looking at pretzel recipes, suddenly got a bit sidetracked. Look at the second comment on this recipe...
> 
> https://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/1057/baked-pretzels.aspx
> 
> Ummm...what? :shock:

LOL! That reminds me of a glitch on FB where comments on my friends' photos were showing up on the wrong picture. A bunch of comments randomly ended up on my friend's photo of a guy eating a sandwich. It was so awesome and hilarious. There were comments like, "What a beautiful family!" and "I can't wait to hear all about this!" :rofl:

DH made pretzels from scratch a few months ago and OMG delicious! With cheese dipping sauce... so good. You could rock them, Emera!


----------



## emera35

Are they soft pretzels?


----------



## emera35

I can feel a new years project coming on, i'm always looking for more ideas for my upcoming bakery business :)


----------



## citymouse

The ones DH made were soft. The Fretzels are made with hard pretzels.


----------



## emera35

Thanks hun! :)

Hope you enjoy your burger and fries, even if its not quite what you were hoping for.

I'm bushed, time to fall asleep and dream of gourmet pretzels! :haha:

Night! :sleep:


----------



## kymied

Oh wow those Fretzels looks good. I'm planning on making peanut butter pretzel treats. (Like this https://familyfun.go.com/recipes/holiday-pretzel-treats-685006/ but with mini peanut butter cups instead of kisses.

I've been off for a few days trying to get things done, the pace is moving super slowly but our wedding thank you cards are ready to go out! (It's still less than a year so it's ok right?)

So anything big happen?

A couple pictures to share: The Lorax in the swing that made me crack up the other day, My Christmas mug that I've had most of my life (It looks like the roman numerals on the bottom say 1985) and the stocking hung by the pellet stove with care (the only decorations we have up, ignore the Halloween ones still there....)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0646.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0648.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0645.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## loolindley

Morning Laddies :hi:

Kymied, I love that your haloween nicnaks and christmas nicnaks get along so well with each other!

Blessed, I can definitely 100% say that my oh wil NOT be getting a bj, no matter what inducing powers it has. He must never ever know about this!!!! :xmas13:

Well, Happy winter solstice everyone!! Also, Happy 6 months to me. Also HELLO THIRD TRIMESTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My little one woke me up this morning kicking up a storm. Who cared that it was only 6.30, I couldn't be happier!!!!!!!!!!

Wahoo! Feeling all giddy!


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> So, i just started looking at pretzel recipes, suddenly got a bit sidetracked. Look at the second comment on this recipe...
> 
> https://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/1057/baked-pretzels.aspx
> 
> Ummm...what? :shock:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: thats flippin hilarious...especially the daughter who is also my wife bit wtf :haha:

Congratulations on third tri Loo....baby was obviously partying too:happydance:

Well today is my last day at work before Xmas and I shall mostly be running 2 conference / training calls for my sales teams and in between going to the hairdressers....in dire need :wacko:

Will drop in from time to time today laddies...have a good one x x x


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies &#8211; everyone seems to have had a chatty evening lol. And again most of it was about food lol.

Well appointment yesterday went alright, everything is fine with baby, heart beat was fine measuring exactly 29cms, However my GTT results didn&#8217;t quite come back as clear as we&#8217;d thought (seeing as I hadn&#8217;t heard anything) they were just under the point that they would say I had GD (by 0.1 of what ever gets measured lol) but I&#8217;m still peeing glucose so they are going to have to keep an eye on me because, as the midwife put it, I've developed &#8216;slight&#8217; diabetes Or I in fact had slight diabetes before I feel pregnant. Means I now have to lay off the sugar and watch what I eat, plus I will have random blood tests done at ever MW appointments to be sent to be tested and may need to have more full GTT&#8217;s tests, and they will be keeping an eye on size of baby. She&#8217;s said not to worry about it though as right now it is nothing, they just need to make sure it doesn&#8217;t turn into anything. 
I did find out that weeing into those little tubes now is very very hard when you can&#8217;t see past your bump!

I&#8217;m just starting to get a very light linea nigra, it starts at my belly button and runs down to as far as I can see below my bump. I didn&#8217;t realise one could turn up this late in pregnancy? 

Hope everyone is doing alright today?


----------



## emera35

L&L glad they are keeping an eye on things for you ;)


----------



## littleANDlost

even pringles have sugar in them :( a tiny amount, but still. And work just gave us all a selection box which i can't have.
I know that i shouldn't moan about it but i'm gonna miss sugar!


----------



## emera35

Loo, welcome to 3rd Tri! :dance:


----------



## emera35

Yeah L&L it could be tricky for the last few weeks for you :( I've got a couple of recipes for sugarfree flapjacks if you get desperate! :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'll let you know if i do lol. The way im thinking about it now is if i have had it the whole time what i've been eating so far doesn't seem to have made baby bigger so i'm going to try to cut back and be sensible but not worry about it all to much. I eat pretty healthy most of the time anyway.


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Estimating birth weight doesn't appear to be an exact science. There was a girl at my yoga class who had her baby a couple of weeks ago. They thought she had GD, was going to have a huge baby and had a problem with her placenta (which another doctor then said was fine). So she had a scheduled C-section because of all these alleged complications, and ended up having a 7-8lb baby so they were all wrong! 

mitch - jealous of it being your last day, and Emera even more so being on mat leave! Starting to wish i was finishing before 29th Feb now! I'm supposed to be working tomorrow but hoping to mainly tidy the house before heading south for Christmas. Got a colleague popping over for coffee shortly who might cover me while i'm off. Good excuse to buy a cake in Costa Coffee!


----------



## emera35

I was going to say, if its just slight then you could probably just limit your sugar intake rather than cut it out fully. If they are monitoring things you'll soon know if you aren't getting it right x


----------



## littleANDlost

It's my last day at work for Christmas today to, however i do have to work the Wednesday, Thursday and Friday next week. 

Lozza - I&#8217;ve heard a lot of stories about people saying they were told there where having big/little babies and it being completely wrong. My MIL was told that my BIL was going to be a tiny baby and he came out 2 ft long! I really hope that&#8217;s not a family trait.

Emera - I am now less annoyed with the whole thing :) lol thank you.


----------



## MsCrow

Morning ladies

Congratulations to Emera NOT having to go back to that ruddy job. Hurrah. I, like Mitch, finished yesterday. I fell asleep on the train in and on the train back, a full day of surveys with some admittedly ace volunteers was good but just finished me off. I've just got up having laid in bed awake since 9am thinking I'm quite hungry. I "officially" have 10 work days till annual/mat leave though I know that will incur some extra working in January, still, countdown starts here. 

Loo, the baby shop is called Hot Tots at 9 Castle Street in Edgeley. I like Edgeley, very nice feeling about it. Anyway, the owner was lovely, she stocks new and used baby gear and I think it's worth a peek. 

Well, home and doing the square root of nothing today. Christmas shopping is done but catarrh and infection is still lurking and I need the recovery time. Looks like the baby and I will be settling down to some trash tv.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo, congrats on 3rd tri! And happy solstice, yaaaaay, it's nearly summer again! 

I miss freztels so much! I've managed to get a similar effect by getting normal pretzels and dipping them in a pot of choc spread (even bread sticks work for this - it's like a grown up sized Choc Dip). 

I accidentally left my slow cooker on overnight... it stinks and is messy now. Oops.


----------



## lozza1uk

:happydance::happydance::happydance::xmas8:
DH's office has had a power cut so he's on his way home to work, via picking up the pram!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited to have a play!!!!

Slightly nervous about having it in the house and being bad luck, but will have to get over that.

Also, is anyone else still getting quiet days at 28 weeks? I've not felt much (the odd kick) in the last 24 hours, compared to hour long partying sessions some days. Heartbeat was 149 yesterday so sure everythings fine, might just be hiding behind my anterior placenta again?:shrug:

L&L - 2 foot long!! Long and skinny sounds preferable to short and wide though:xmas13:


----------



## emera35

Mmmm just shared an eccles cake with Roh, I got a couple of bites anyway :haha: he's great for curbing overeating!

MsCrow enjoy your recovery day! I'm doing much the same, although I'll likely blitz the house a bit when Roh naps, its a right state!

Lozza - I don't think anyone I know who's been told the weight of their baby ended up with an accurate estimate, even with scans, not sure why they bother even :haha:

Well OH went to work and was dreading a day with FIL. Anyway his ex girlfriend called about 20 mins ago asking if he wanted to go out for dinner (she's quite mental!!) And so he left about 5 mins later! :dance: so FIL is gone a day early, hurrah!


----------



## Nicnak282

citymouse said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> I am jealous of your registries :nope:.....although baby showers are not overly common in uk people are starting to do them...not sure i fancy it to be honest. Any proper party should involve wine not cups of tea :haha:....not sure i want all that attention...but would love the pressies:happydance:
> 
> Oh! I would do without all the presents just to be able to drink a bottle of wine! :swoon:
> 
> (Edit: yes, a BOTTLE. I have lots of lost time to make up for.)Click to expand...

Oooh laddies you are speaking to my heart!!!! :haha: I only said to hubby last night that when little laddie pops out...hopefully like shelling peas...I *DEMAND *a bottle (yep, a whole bottle!) of *CHAMPAGNE *on ice!!! :kiss: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....bubbles!


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning laddies!! Happy 3rd Tri, Loo! Happy solstice everyone! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!! :happydance:

DH woke up at 3:30 a.m. to pee (I swear he has had sympathy weight gain and sympathy bladder during this pregnancy! :thumbup:) Anyway, when he came back to bed he excitedly woke me up and kissed me to wish me a happy birthday. Awwwwww. I lub him. He also took me to breakfast for a giant stack of pancakes and bacon. Nomnomnomnom.

I'm at work today, but nobody else is here so it will be a nice quiet day to mess around on BnB and relax. :cloud9:

Good luck to all of us finishing up Christmas shopping and preparations today!! Hope everyone is happy and well. :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to wondertwins
happy birthday to you!


----------



## Nicnak282

Happy birthday wondertwins!!!! :cake: Have a good one sweetie xx

Hope you have a day filled with celebration, cakes, and (*racks brain for something not dirty beginning with 'c'...*) cosy cuddles - YAY!!

PS Your hubby sounds fab!


----------



## MsCrow

Happy birthday Wondertwins! Have a lovely day.

OK ladies, I need a Christmas day starter suggestion as neither my dad or I (mostly) can eat cream cheese or smoked (raw) fishes. My mother needs an alternative to the usual blinis that we eat whilst hanging about and chatting (so informal).

As this is a food related question I thought it was right up our streets.


----------



## wondertwins

Nicnak282 said:


> Hope you have a day filled with celebration, cakes, and (*racks brain for something not dirty beginning with 'c'...*) cosy cuddles - YAY!!

Haha. :haha: DH thought he was going to give me a birthday shag. I had to gently explain that it was more of a present _NOT _to DTD. Cozy cuddles sound much better for this year! :flower:


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow said:


> Happy birthday Wondertwins! Have a lovely day.
> 
> OK ladies, I need a Christmas day starter suggestion as neither my dad or I (mostly) can eat cream cheese or smoked (raw) fishes. My mother needs an alternative to the usual blinis that we eat whilst hanging about and chatting (so informal).
> 
> As this is a food related question I thought it was right up our streets.

What about a baked camenbert with toasted ciabatta to dip into it? Or if you are just hanging about and chatting, a load of olives, pitta & hummous, mezze type stuff? Can't be much help as we normally have smoked salmon, or a posh prawn cocktail. Stuffed mushrooms? Scallops & Chorizo? A pear/walnut/blue cheese salad, (leaving out the blue cheese for you!)?

Already facebooked you, but happy birthday again WT:cake:


----------



## pristock230

Happy Birthday Wondertwins!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Happy Birthday wondertwins :cake:


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks for the idea Lozza. I don't eat meat, just fish, and dad can't have a lot of cheeses/cold things due to a strict diet thanks to the Leukemia treatment e.g. walnuts are out. Have to have another think, it's a tricky one this year, particularly as my miserable grandparents will be there so olives etc are also out.


----------



## littleANDlost

Kelly! You've hit 30 weeks!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hmm, tricky then. Maybe just skip the starters and have two desserts!

My pram's in the house!! Waiting for DH to finish watching the Wire before he'll bring it upstairs so i can open the boxes!


----------



## KellyC75

littleANDlost said:


> Kelly! You've hit 30 weeks!!!!! :happydance:

Eeeek! :wacko: I know! :cloud9:

Heres my bump pic from today....:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







30 Week bump DD2.png
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## littleANDlost

Wow kelly. awseome bump! you look like you've dropped down a bit! is it heavy??


----------



## wondertwins

Beautiful bump, Kelly!!! 30 weeks already!!! WOW!


----------



## emera35

Nice bump Kelly! :thumbup:

Big Happy Birthday Wondertwins!!! :cake:

MsCrow - For nibbles, how about crostini (bagette toasted with a drop of olive oil) with a spreading of homous topped with diced fresh tomato and basil / cucumber discs with some cold flaked poached salmon or hot smoked salmon (could be mixed with a little dill and cream or yogurt or even a little oil if dairy is a problem) / new potatoes done like mini jacket potatoes and then with a filing of cheddar and chives, hmm thats a couple of ideas off the top of my head, shout if you need more, i'm sure i've made like a gazillion different canapes in my time ;)

Hmm, got to do a 30 week bump picture myself, but think that would be on Christmas day, might do one a couple of days early :)

Today just keeps getting better, not only has FIL left a day early :dance: But he's also left a tub of clotted cream and a whole pasturised brie in the fridge! Going to have me some brie and apple chutney and then a mince pie with clotted cream :munch:

Gettin loads of little jobs done, its very satisfying. Just put up our new house number tiles, which i've been nagging OH to do for over a month since we got a new front door without numbers on. I'm hoping it will stay up, i stick it on the wall with waterproof exterior sealant, as i didn't know what glue etc to use. :haha: I'm assuming it will stay put? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Kelly* - 30 weeks OMG!!!!! amaziiiingggggggg :dance: and that is one SUPER bump hun.

*WT* - happy birthday to you!!! :hugs:

*L&L* - Im sorry ur borderline GD hun BUT they will support and watch you closely now which is good? :hugs: and as emera sd, u dont need to cut OUT sugar - just minimise. Thats super that u measured on time and heard a HB :)

*Crow -* i too was going to suggest baked cheeses so im a little stumped. Are u any good at homemade soups - or is that too stodgy?Soup always goes down well at ours. Breaded or garlic mushrooms? Pastry tarts with onion marmalade / sautee leeks / roasted tomatoes? Asparagus? Homemade Hommmus and breads? Basil, tom & mozarella? Fish cakes? Stuffed peppers? sorry if ive said anything u cant eat..... :hugs:

*so AFM....*

DH and i just did our christmas day food shop. *all done!!* The bird in a bird in a bird (haha) is in the fridge - along with a BEAUTIFUL looking m&s raspberry and vanilla pannacotta terrine. OMG if i dont eat it by tonight then i deserve an award :dance: of sweets ;)

Also we popped into boots and the 'closer to nature' electric pump was down from 99.99 to £49! Im not sure if it was a mistake as it didnt register at till so they had to over ride price to match label. Its also still £99.99 online ??? its got mixed reviews but i thought for that price its worth a go. Esp as pumps seem to be so personal.

so all in all... a good days work!

My footy team (spurs) are polaying tonight,..... BIG GAME against Chelsea..... we better win as my hormones and football are NOT getting on :rofl:

EDIT:



> Today just keeps getting better, not only has FIL left a day early But he's also left a tub of clotted cream and a whole pasturised brie in the fridge! Going to have me some brie and apple chutney and then a mince pie with clotted cream

EMERA ive been soooooo excited since last night when u ladies said we can eat pasteurised camembert. My mum has a specialist cheese farm near hers so they are going to try to get me some :) couldnt find any in supermarket. The prospect of camembert on xmas day is soooooooooooo exciting :dance:


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- Your food talk all sounds YUMMY! YUMMY! YUMMY! What a great way to start your maternity leave!!! Enjoy the spoils left behind by FIL. You deserve them!! :xmas14:


----------



## citymouse

Happy birthday, wt! Lol about the birthday non-shag. 

Emera, hurray for your FIL going--and leaving food! Double bonus!

Kelly, congrats on 30 weeks. 

Ft, good luck finding your pasteurized Camembert.

So happy for the laddies on holiday break! 

AFM, last night was the first night with MIL and SIL together, and ... SIL was great! She was completely sweet and pleasant. Which really shined a spotlight on the way MIL wont let anyone finish a sentence, constantly contradicts everyone (I swear I've learned more about how to be a good wife by thinking, " what would mil do?" and doing the opposite...), and always talks to herself, occasionally in a passive-aggressive manner about whatever's going on around her.

But hurray for SIL!

And I had the weirdest dream last night. It was like the movie "Source Code," only the people in charge were Muppets.


----------



## newfielady

Wow ladies, what a lay in me and DH had. Didn't wake until 11 o'clock :shock: First time we done that since we were teenagers :haha: I know this was _pages_ ago but I just spotted it. Then I have to go get ready for Healthy Baby Club or I'll be later for our Christmas dinner. :dohh:


> Newfie just proved my point....and citymouse....yes you are probably mild mannered all the time with no exception

Mitch, I just about peed when I read that. You are the very first person to say I am mild mannered, *ever*. :rofl: But to be fair, hubby was surprised that I took it so calmly too when I told him the story. Maybe it because I know the baby can hear now and I don't want to be blaring all the time. :shrug:


----------



## newfielady

Happy Birthday WT's! Although, I may have said it on facebook... can't remember who's real name is who's user name anymore :haha:
Also, nice bump Kelley, it looks a lot like my friend Karla's bump, she's 31 weeks.


----------



## mitchnorm

WT - Happy Birthday!!!! )I have FB'ed you too :hugs:. And its YOUR birthday so you can demand cuddles instead of DTD (mmm whens his birthday as the tables could be turned :haha:)

FT - I got both pasteurised Brie and Camembert in Sainsburys today - just have a look on the back of the pack - it states whether its made from pasteurised milk...think it was the Coeur de Lion brand for both.:happydance: Although I think I am planning to bake the camembert Xmas day night to make doubly sure....with a hot baguette to dip

Ms Crow - I would have said a lovely soup too....mushroom or fresh tomato one - thicky and creamy yummy yummy

Kelly - great bump and 30 weeks.....wow..sounds like a real milestone

Also who was saying about little movement - Lozza? - I still get movement but certainly not as much or jabby...probably a growth spurt or slowly running out of room. Midwife said that would happen...I get more vibrations, shudders and turns now (for want of a better explanation). 

Hey - my midwife also said that they dont get you to official monitor baby movement - you know like so many moves in 10 minutes / hour etc as every baby is different and girls were getting worried. She said obviously be aware of it but there is no formal 'criteria' anymore


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> AFM, last night was the first night with MIL and SIL together, and ... SIL was great! She was completely sweet and pleasant. Which really shined a spotlight on the way MIL wont let anyone finish a sentence, constantly contradicts everyone (I swear I've learned more about how to be a good wife by thinking, " what would mil do?" and doing the opposite...), and always talks to herself, occasionally in a passive-aggressive manner about whatever's going on around her.
> 
> But hurray for SIL!
> 
> And I had the weirdest dream last night. It was like the movie "Source Code," only the people in charge were Muppets.

Great news on SIL - lets hope it lasts!!! :thumbup:. My relatives arrive tomorrow - 26 hours and counting :nope:
Muppets in your dream - how cool is that!!!! I am not getting the weirdy dreams anymore....perhaps more cheese is required :winkwink:


----------



## Widger

Afternoon laddies

Well, after my horrible Monday with GTT I got my results and all clear which is great news as the thought of doing that again arrghhh. Little&Lost - At least they are taking a close eye on you. This happened to my friend and she didn't actually have GD in the end, just a one off rise for the actual test. 

All you girls talking about MW appointments.... I haven't had once since I was 16 weeks and have to wait another 2 weeks till my 28 week appointment (late obviously)!!! They seriously just leave you after you've had one and it is a little scary. I haven't had my urine tested since 16 weeks and it is a worry. Plus, my baby's head wasn't down till about 35 weeks last time, breech up until that point so it really doesn't matter at the moment Mitch. 

I worry more about that than the food I eat. Seriously, I was really good first time round but this time I just think, sod it... if I want it I'll have it and not worry about it. In Europe they dont' give up their cheese or uncooked hams etc so why should I :haha: Also, if I want a glass of wine I'll have one. Don't get me wrong it isn't often as my heartburn takes over the desire but I sure will be having a glass or two of bubbly on Christmas day.

Niknak - I actually bought a small bottle of champs into hospital with me in my bag and we all had a few sips. It felt good and boy... do you deserve it :)

My son had his MMR booster on Tues so was up most of the night last night bouncing around in his cot. It would have been fine if he stopped singing at the same time and waking us up at 2am, 3am, 4am :haha: Seriously, you think you've got it all sorted with sleep and then one little thing can set them off again. Hoping he'll be sorted by Christmas eve so can feel recharged for Christmas day. Got a house to feed.... seemed a good idea at the time.

Ok so I will be queuing up at Waitrose at 8am tomorrow to do my Christmas food shopping too........ I remember working there when I was a teenager looking at all the sad creatures lining up before the doors had even opened.... and here I am about to do the same :rofl: FT - How was it for you in Tesco at 7am :haha:

Emera - Lucky you on maternity leave :happydance: I'm going at mid Feb so I get time to spend with my little boy.... I've got to keep on remembering that he's still going to be a baby too when the new one arrives.

Happy Birthday Wondertwins. Hope you have a good one xx

RE: Nursery child - Although I would seriously be so upset if my baby boy came home like that from nursery, we are only hearing one side of the story. This child may have some serious special needs and although it is unacceptable, it is also a fact of life that some children that shouldn't be in mainstream school actually are. I don't mean all special needs children, but those that have severe and complext needs. But regardless of that, your child just happens to be in the wrong place at the wrong time and bingo... something bad can happen BUT.... before everybody freaks out, it is really really uncommon. In my school I would say in 6 years, we have had about 2 incidents that have been really terrifying, abusive etc. Both of these incidents were with children with severe special needs (not understanding the consequences of their actions) and all you need to do is look away for that split second and something has happened. Thankfully, never in my care but it is something that can happen.

Got Christmas shopping to do tonight zzzzzzzzzzzzz when all I want to do is sleep!!!!


----------



## Widger

Oh and I'm in the 3rd trimester too :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi Widger - congrats on third trimester....:happydance:

I too will be taking alcohol into hospital - even if I have to smuggle it in :haha:. I think a lovely glass of red wine will go down a treat after all that pushing :thumbup:

Good luck with the shopping tomorrow....I popped out to get all my things for baking and as we are out at SIL for Xmas day then my folks for Boxing day - proper Xmas food shopping is not relaly needed....phew


----------



## firsttimer1

Widger - good luck with the shopping :haha:



> RE: Nursery child - Although I would seriously be so upset if my baby boy came home like that from nursery, we are only hearing one side of the story. This child may have some serious special needs and although it is unacceptable, it is also a fact of life that some children that shouldn't be in mainstream school actually are

thats exactly what i mean - this is a mainstream nursery and the''bullying'' child obviously needs some support and behaviour intervention.... its just made me angry thats its totally being ignored. Nearly breaking a 3 yr olds eye socket is soooooo not OK. I really hope the appropriate people looks into why this behavior is there in the first place :hugs:

is anyone else alot hungrier all the time now BTW? i definately am???


----------



## Widger

Lucky you Mitch - I just feel this huge sense of panic as the house is also a complete tip too. Luckily hubby off from tomorrow so got 2 days to sort it all out. Can't happen with an active toddler determined to have his own say in the proceedings :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

City- There's nothing like having an uber-dysfunctional person around to make the lesser-dysfunctional people seem more reasonable. :haha: 

Mitch- I'm glad to hear that there is no "official" number of movements. I think that would drive me mad trying to count since it's getting harder and harder to know who is who! 

And luckily, DH's birthday isn't until September, so I have a long time before worrying about that. :haha:

Widger- Great news on the GTT and YAY for 3rd Tri! :thumbup: Regarding the nursery incident... good point. 

Regarding alcohol..... YES! I will be smuggling a bottle into the hospital to have a little toast. Champagne would be nice because it's a celebration, and I like the idea of having something cold. But I prefer wine. A crisp, cold white might be the perfect solution. Of course, if I have a C-section, I'm sure I'll have to wait awhile. But that's okay. So long as my boys are healthy, I'll be happy to wait. :)


----------



## wondertwins

FT, I'm not sure if it's technically possible for me to get any hungrier than I already am. I was hungry when DH woke me up for a 3:30 a.m. birthday kiss. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Do hospitals not allow a littttttlllleeeeeeeee wee bottle for celebration? will we have to hide it? :blush:

Hope they allow pate and camembert :)


----------



## Widger

firsttimer1 said:


> thats exactly what i mean - this is a mainstream nursery and the''bullying'' child obviously needs some support and behaviour intervention.... its just made me angry thats its totally being ignored. Nearly breaking a 3 yr olds eye socket is soooooo not OK. I really hope the appropriate people looks into why this behavior is there in the first place :hugs:
> 
> is anyone else alot hungrier all the time now BTW? i definately am???

You are right FT, it is wrong to not have some type of intervention, but I would be really very surprised if this was actually the case. Maybe it is, but I think the picture of the little girl with a black eye provokes such an emotive picture to everybody, that the papers could quite easily create a sense of hysteria when in actual fact we aren't hearing the whole side of the story. Just trying to be devil's advocate. If the nursery hasn't then they should have the book thrown at them and shut down as it is a given right for any child and as a parent to have your child in an environment that is a safe place for them. 


I was thinking that after a few weeks my hunger had subsided slightly. It comes and goes but boy, when it comes....it comes :rofl:

I was doing well on the weight front and out of nowhere I've gained about 4lbs in a week!!!!! EEK! That was obviously when I had a craving for Sainsbury's 2 for 1 shortcrust pastry mince pies :)


----------



## Widger

My hospital didn't say anything although the curtains were shut in the post natal ward :haha: In fact it was my NCT antenatal group that had it on their things to bring to hospital... so I thought, well if they said it then I'm going to do it :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm definitely planning to buy one of those half bottles of champagne, just so i can polish it off myself! DH isn't a massive fan of champagne (although drinks it if its put in front of him!) and not sure i'd be allowed to leave the hospital after a full sized bottle to myself after a sober 9 months!


----------



## firsttimer1

> You are right FT, it is wrong to not have some type of intervention, but I would be really very surprised if this was actually the case. Maybe it is, but I think the picture of the little girl with a black eye provokes such an emotive picture to everybody, that the papers could quite easily create a sense of hysteria when in actual fact we aren't hearing the whole side of the story. Just trying to be devil's advocate. If the nursery hasn't then they should have the book thrown at them and shut down as it is a given right for any child and as a parent to have your child in an environment that is a safe place for them.

Totally agree but unfortunately i work in the field of S.N and behavioural support and its not always the case :( esp when it concerns children under 4 due to ''unseen patterns of development'' at such a young age. :( I feel sorry for everyone concerned though.

:hugs:

Glad u sneaked in alcohol widger... that gives me hope :)


----------



## Widger

Do you see it on the rise? I have. As with everything, if you don't get those kids young then they have no chance for the future. The amount of children that I now teach who come into school witnessing domestic violence is pretty shocking. Last year, a class of 24 had 8 (that we knew of) that had witnessed it. Luckily, we have had support from behavioural support groups but that did take ages. Sad times.


----------



## firsttimer1

erm..... just wanna check.... is everyones boobs a little sore again....? :blush:

Mine are : wanna check its normal at this point :blush:

*EDIT* widger - yer and its awful. But the good thing is schools have much more support now, im actually thinking of re-refreshing my registration to take on a L&D psych role in a local school.. but its still hard :( Nurseries can be the worst :( 
xxx

Oooooo also - widger just reminded me - when u do a blood test for your MW does she always ask ''any domestic violence?'' and then mark it on the packet? mine does and i cant figure out the relevance to bloods????


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> erm..... just wanna check.... is everyones boobs a little sore again....? :blush:
> 
> Mine are : wanna check its normal at this point :blush:

Mine are not sore, but they are super sensitive, so I hate it for DH to get too handsy with them. :blush: Luckily, he asked me, "when do I need to start worrying about milk coming out of them?" I told him, "now" which caused him to immediately leave them alone. :rofl: Poor guy.

EDIT TO ADD: How many of you have had leakage? I have not had any, and I never had any with DS. Just curious how common it is.


----------



## firsttimer1

WT ive been worried about milk..... so is that REALLY any time now? or did u just say that? ;)


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - she's not asked about domestic violence, just street drugs!!

WT & FT - no leakage, unless I squeeze deliberately and then I can get a few drops! Not sure i'm supposed to do that though!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmm i wasnt asked about drugs.... maybe i misheard :rofl:

lozza u squeeze them? haha i would freaaaaaak out if any comes out... im not ready for thay *just *yet!!! :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

You squeeze them, Lozza? Doesn't that hurt?!?!?! :rofl:

FT- I don't know how common it is, but I sure seem to read an awful lot of "leakage" posts in 2nd tri so it must happen. :shrug: I told DH that so he'd be nicer to them and also because I think we'd _BOTH _be freaked out if he caused some leakage during sexy time. :flasher: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

wondertwins said:


> You squeeze them, Lozza? Doesn't that hurt?!?!?! :rofl:
> 
> FT- I don't know how common it is, but I sure seem to read an awful lot of "leakage" posts in 2nd tri so it must happen. :shrug: I told DH that so he'd be nicer to them and also because I think we'd _BOTH _be freaked out if he caused some leakage during sexy time. :flasher: :rofl:

oh gosh it makes me feel ill at the thought! :( 

It may be controversial to say (and i dont pretend to be an 'earth momma') ... but im REALLY not looking forward to breast feeding :(

I struggle to get my head round it ... but will still give it a go! esp now i have my breast pads, pump etc...... :haha:


----------



## emera35

My boobs aren't sore or leaking, I didn't get any leakage last time until after the birth. Have had a bit this time but not for a while. Last time my boobs hurt like hell from 20 weeks onwards. Quite glad that's not happened this time :thumbup: I do get a few drops if I squeeze too. 

Well, sodding amazon! Ordered a load of stuff at the start of the month and it all arrived except OH's pressie. Called them 3 times and got the standard bollocks " due to unforseen circcumstances your delivery is still in transit" nonsense. I kept asking are you sure? As everythong else had come and they said this missing item was dispatched first. Anyway I was assured it would arrive by the 22nd. Anyway, guess what? :growlmad: called them, and of course its too late for them to get me a replacement in time :dohh: grr, got a refund, but now it means dragging Roh into town tomorrow, which was exactly what I wanted to avoid! Sulky sulk sulk!


----------



## blessedmomma

loo and widger- happy 3rd tri!!!
wt- happy birthday to you!!!
l&l- sorry to hear, but glad they are keeping any eye on you
mitch- yay for your last day 
emera- enjoy your FIL free time
lozza- yay for pram
kelly- lovely bumpage
ft- im definitely hungry all the time now and yes my boobs are sore again. 

where im at they dont ask about domestic violence until you are in labor. its so silly that the nurse leans down and asks me in my ear so my DH wont hear what she is saying :dohh: when she leaves i tell my DH what she asked and of course he goes through his myriad of jokes about how i better not tell them anything or he will beat me again lol.

found out today from the nurse that i have anemia. never had it before so dont really know what to expect. they are just saying i need to take some iron pills at this point. i guess its more of a concern this time since from the 6th pregnancy on the chance of hemorrhaging and dying during/after labor shoots up. this being my 6th i have to make sure i get on the iron soon. on the good side, i thought they were calling me to say i had gestational diabetes, and i dont yay!


----------



## loolindley

I'm not looking forward to it either FT. I don't know why? :shrug: I am definitely going to do it if I can (I had a breast reduction 11 years ago and may not be plumbed up properly to do it). It's free, being the main reason, and I will be able to express so oh can help, and also it's best for the baby. I guess I need to think of the baby, and not myself? :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - that sucks!! I have been quite lucky with Amazon this year to be honest. Good luck braving town tomorrow :wacko:

Lozza - thanks for that visual of us March Mamas squeezing our own boobs....I am not trying that any time soon....I am too scared of stuff coming out and not being able to stop it :wacko: I dont have any breast pads yet :cry:

FT - totally with you on the breast feeding thing....I am not looking forward to it really. I sort of thought it wasnt something I wanted to do. My mum formula fed both of us and my SIL has had to go straight to bottle too....any we are OK and my nephew is doing really well on it. That being said I feel like I want to give it a go - at least to get the good stuff in the first few weeks....thought I would for the first month or so and gauge from then on.


----------



## firsttimer1

EMERA - sorry for ur pressie worries hun :hugs: Make sure u get to the shops as early as poss :hugs:

Blessed - well at least u dont have GT hun, and iron tabs arent so bad? have u been tired? xxx

Loo - nice to know im not alone :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera - glad its not just me... i just wanted to test they worked! They then don't leak at all so don't think its done any harm, might save me £ on a breast bump too:shrug::haha:
I think for the first time i have shared too much...:blush:


----------



## emera35

I wasn't excited about breastfeeding, although i knew i wanted to do it, because it seemed like it was what you were meant to do, from a biological point of view iykwim? Anyway, turned out to be not so bad and i ended up carrying on until Roh was 11 months old. Everytime i thought about stopping it seemed silly to when it was still working :shrug:

It feels less weird than you expect ;)


----------



## wondertwins

FT- Don't worry about the weirdness too much. I think all different levels of comfort are normal and okay. :hugs: For me, there are some things that I'm very "earth momma" about, and other things I'm not. I was okay with BFing my son and definitely considered it a wonderful bonding time, but I had to draw a very clear line between grown-up time and mommy time. I wore a bra AT ALL TIMES because my brain was not prepared to blend those lines. :blush: I only breastfed for 6 months, and after that the weirdness went away. For me, this worked out well.


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh crap....just tried to do my last conference call / net training session with the sales team and the internet (or conferencing site) crashed...not sure which ....doesnt matter. Grrrr. Worked perfectly this morning - just as well cos that was the one that the sales manager and company MD dialled into :thumbup:....SOOOO just to get it out of the way...I am running it 8.30am tomorrow (MY DAY OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!)...but I shall be in my PJs, unshowered and smelly :haha:


----------



## Kel127

My boobs never leaked when I was pregnant with my son, but have started with a little bit of leaking this time. I think it may be because I was breastfeeding up till the time I got pregnant. 
I was a little worried about breastfeeding during my first pregnancy, but that all went away the second my son was born, and I knew it was best for him. I breastfeed him for 16 months, and can't wait to do it again. Though I am not looking forward to pumping at work again.


----------



## citymouse

Thank God Kel has leakage, too! Now at least I don't have to be dubbed Leakymouse. Because yes, my right boob leaks every damn morning. I'm terrified it's going to come through my bra at some point! My friend was like, "That's great, you won't have any problems producing!" and I'm like, uh, sure... yaaaaay. 

Blessed, boo for anemia, but yay for no GD! 

WT, so true about the lesser crazies looking good around the major crazies.

I have a few hours to myself (well, with the cleaning ladies) because I specifically told DH that everyone but me and the dog had to be out of the house. Mind you, this is after I talked to MIL about when she'd be getting into town and she said "Thursday," and I said, "That's great, because the cleaning ladies are here in the morning and it's good not to have anyone around when they're here." So is it my fault she decided to show up on Wednesday? 

Then she stood around this morning "joking" (har har har so funny) about being "kicked out" of the house. And I'm like, YEP! GET MOVING! 

And yes, Mitch, I am actually very even-tempered and sweet in real life. To most people, at least. :rofl:

I need a fretzel.


----------



## firsttimer1

leakymouse!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> leakymouse!!!!!! :haha:

I will consent to being Rashy and Beastie but I must drawn the line at Leaky... besides, do you _really_ want to tempt fate and wreck your boob-leakage karma in that manner?


----------



## MsCrow

I'm trying not to laugh, but, *giggle* LeakyMouse is rather good.

No leakage from me....in fact, I am a little apprehensive about the breast thing though look forward to breast feeding.....for years I had pierced nipples. I took them out 4 years ago but the holes, at least on the outside are still there. I have NO idea how this will effect either leakage or feeding. Ahem.

Thanks for the suggestions...mum's after finger food ideas so probably the crostini are a goer and not any faff with the oven which will be under strain. I don't care really, I'd just looking forward to not cooking for a few days...

Sorry to read about the GD and anemia problems ladies, I hope you have a healthy rest of a pregnancy.


----------



## emera35

I need a Fretzel too! Hmm, seeing as I have to trawl into town I can go to the american vintage sweet shop and get some bits and pieces, its sooo expensive there, but wow they do everything! I know they have white chocolate covered pretzels, and also they have a chocolate bar I forgot the name of, but its AMAZING! :D might get the stuff I'll need to cover my mock-Fretzels when I make them!
Hehe Leakymouse! I can't ruin my karma as I already have some leakage! :haha:


----------



## emera35

I take it back karma just turned round and bit me... Major peeze incident! :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- boo for your pushy in laws!!!! my goodness it really never ends. if one settles down a bit its like another one has to pick up the slack. we had some family here in may and had some uncomfortable spots. mostly with certain people in our family not enjoying the company of other certain people. all of which were here at the same time :dohh: i was too busy trying to keep kids busy and away from the drama to know too much of what was going on. but got an earful from SIL and DH later on.

ft- i havent really been anymore tired than my other pregnancies :shrug: im extra tired when i dont sleep good, but thats to be expected. the only real 'symptom' i found i have is heart palpitations. every now and then my heart will feel like its pounding or skipping.

im not leaking this time, but have in other pregnancies. you could always get some breastpads and wear them in your bra all day just in case. you really cant feel them after a while.

i had major issues with BF. i was molested by an uncle when i was ten. the thought of putting my breast in my childs mouth completely grossed me out, and even made me feel like i would be molesting my child. i seriously felt ill even thinking about it. i dont expect everyone to understand how it made me feel, but FF was the best option for my kids until i healed from all that. then of course everyone makes you feel like your a freak cuz it should be the most natural thing to a woman right??? i finally felt ok with it enough to fathom it with my last son. it didnt work out. im not upset about it though. i love and cradle my babies, and am very bonded to them. im gonna take a BF class this time and try again. although if it doesnt work out i am completely ok with that. i dont feel guilty or a bad mom in any way. im thankful the Lord provided formula for those of us who need it for our babies nourishment. back in the day if a woman couldnt BF, another woman would have to feed her baby. im grateful to be able to form that bond and have that time with my babies no matter how that has to be done. my other kids have always been very healthy, very intelligent, and very loved


----------



## firsttimer1

*City* - ok, ok.... i want to avoid bad karma so you shall remain, simply, Rashymouse :)

*emera *- i peezed too :( i made DH laugh - unfortunately just after he had taken a swig of squash.... and so begun the classic 'try not to laugh with squash in your mouth' routine... which he failed at..... prompting me to peeze. :blush:

*Blessed *- thanks for sharing your experience hun, and im soooo sorry that happened to you :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Blessed! :hugs: Your story illustrates as well as anything I have ever heard why people need to lay off and stop (a) judging mothers and (b) trying to tell them what to do.

And I imagine formula feeding is fun in your family because the other kids get to help feed the babies, too!


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> *City* - ok, ok.... i want to avoid bad karma so you shall remain, simply, Rashymouse :)

I can't believe I have to "Thank" you for this! :rofl: You are all such big bullies.


----------



## mitchnorm

Wise words blessed...sorry about your early experiences :hugs:.....there are i am sure lots of reasons why women cannot or wont breastfeed and it is 100% mums decision. Everyone has to do what is right for them. My mum was frowned upon in the early 70's when she had me and my brother as she bottle fed straight away...i am not going to be forced to do anything that i dont want to do. I will give it a try as i know its best for baby....but having a happy mummy and full belly is also good for baby :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

I just ate too much... :cry:

Hope my hormones dont play up too much Christmas day.... ive been VERY irritable today. Poor OH :(

Spurs had better win tonight or all of hell is going to unleash... poor Digger :(


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: rashymouse is soooo much nicer :rofl:

mouse- i tried to go to the BF section on here for some tips and support but its such a pushy forum there. i dont even venture that way anymore. they can be very judgemental about BF and FF.

when someone doesnt walk in your shoes, they really dont know. and i think you right, judgements can be so harh and uncalled for.


----------



## citymouse

Baby has taken to stomping my bladder lately... so I'll be sitting around and then it's like OMG I HAVE TO PEE! and then three seconds later "never mind." Then two minutes later OMG I HAVE TO PEE! and then again... never mind... Makes for an exciting way to spend the morning, that's for sure. 

Am I the only grinch who is annoyed by online greeting cards? I'm like, either put a card in the mail or just send me an email. Don't make me sit through 45 seconds of farm animals putting together a snowman, for heaven's sake.


----------



## citymouse

blessedmomma said:


> :rofl: rashymouse is soooo much nicer :rofl:

Yes, I'm quite used to it! Maybe it's okay because the rash is gone... but the leaking is here to stay, I fear!



blessedmomma said:


> when someone doesnt walk in your shoes, they really dont know. and i think you right, judgements can be so harh and uncalled for.

I can't understand why people get so militant. I can understand feeling strongly about your own choices, but getting aggressive and pushy about other people's choices is just... weird. It's like, maybe people need a hobby. Or maybe that IS their hobby! 

What would they have you do, neglect your own emotional and mental health completely? I'm sorry, but being a mother is a sacrifice on so many levels, no mother should have to lay down her own happiness on the altar. Especially when she is making healthy choices for her children. Just because they're different than what some people would choose...

Uh oh, here comes Angrymouse!


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- im sorry your mom had to go through that! i think on here is one thing, but to have people in real life is so much harder to deal with. i have an aunt who also goes to church with us who is terrible. i always drape a receiving blanket or nursing cover over them while i feed them so they wont be distracted and can fall asleep. i guess my aunt thought i was BF. when she found out i FF she went sideways on me. told me it wasnt Gods way to feed my baby. another time she said she thought i was a better mother than that. of course i went home from church both times in tears and had to do some praying. thankfully i have a DH who is very supportive of however i feed our babies and is also very understanding. he has pretty much said he is gonna have a thing or two to say if she does it again lol. orderly church conduct lol. i just wont be treated like im abusing my kids because i FF them. not trying to sound high and mighty, but i have laid down a lot of things for my children. a prosperous career as a psychologist, my time, a lot of my freedom, etc. and this is what moms do, we take care of our children as best we can and its not always the same way as other moms. its not like i beat them and neglect them for crying out loud!

i want to bring angrymouse home with me to have some words with a few people!:haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

grinchymouse- i dont like online greeting cards either. DH sent me one because he knows this. if thats not love.... i dont know what is :coffee:


----------



## wondertwins

My belly hurts from laughing so hard at Leakymouse. :rofl: :rofl: I must admit, I like the interchangeability of your moniker. Angrymouse, beastiemouse, rashymouse...

Blessed- :hugs: Thank you for sharing your story. 

Before I was pregnant with the twins, I saw an article that I thought was really insightful on the BFing debate -- mostly because it encourages moms to step away from the debate and do what's best for them and their family. The article recognizes the health benefits of BF, but also outlines the science behind those claims, and explains how they have been a bit overplayed by certain groups. 

Like I said before, I did enjoy the bonding aspect of BF (but like Blessed points out, there are lots of ways to bond!), and I hope to do it with the twins if it works out, but I will not beat myself up one way or another. :flower: So, I post the article here for you to read if you want or not read if you don't want. :hugs: I would never post this in another forum for fear of starting a row, but I know we all respect each other's viewpoints. https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2009/04/the-case-against-breast-feeding/7311/1/ (P.S. The title sounds more controversial than the actual underlying info).


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- are you for sure having a section for these lil guys?

is anyone looking at march and wondering what day their baby will come?


----------



## wondertwins

blessedmomma said:


> wt- are you for sure having a section for these lil guys?
> 
> is anyone looking at march and wondering what day their baby will come?

My doctor hasn't specifically said so, but they have told me to be "prepared" for one. My doctor is really good at letting women have what they want, which is probably why he's so popular among the moms in town. :thumbup: 

I read yet another birth story in the twins forum today in which the mom had the first twin vaginally and then had to have the second twin by emergency C. :wacko: That is my biggest fear, so I think I'm going to go ahead and make my preference for a C section known next week when I'm there. :)


----------



## citymouse

Interesting article, WT! I love the line about eating the coconut cream pie. 

[redacted]

Because I'm Angelmouse, obviously.


----------



## citymouse

https://img859.imageshack.us/img859/4508/mailegangelmouse11.jpg


----------



## wondertwins

Angelmouse! :rofl: You are making my belly soooooo sore with laughter.


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> Am I the only grinch who is annoyed by online greeting cards? I'm like, either put a card in the mail or just send me an email. Don't make me sit through 45 seconds of farm animals putting together a snowman, for heaven's sake.

They are terrible. My SIL sends them as they are "less wasteful to the environment" :dohh: They are also reeeally annoying!! If you want to be kind to the environment do what i do, don't send Christmas cards at all! I send out thankyou / newyear letters, saying thanks for Christmas card / present, a little update on what we've done / plan to do and a photo of Roh, plus a good wish for the year to come. That way i only have to send out one set of cards, the polite ones when people feel all warm and fuzzy for making me happy with gifts! Plus i think they mean more, i always get a million Christmas cards, but only about 2-3 thankyou notes ;)

Blessed - Sorry to hear about your experience :hugs: You sound like such an amazing mum i'm pretty sure that the way you fed your children as infants is quite irrelevant compared to the nurturing loving environment you've clearly created for them. :hugs:

Thats what gets me about feeding in infancy, yes, hurrah, we all know breastmilk is ideal, obviously, its a no brainer! Luckily, we also have the formula option, because we live in wealthy, medically and nutritionally advanced countries. It gives us the luxury of choice, and also a fallback should there be problems with breastfeeding, so we no longer have to rely on a wet nurse being available!
Thing is, in the grand scheme of things, its such a short period in our own and the babies' lives that to be honest, as long as the baby is well nourished and thriving, who the hell cares how they are fed, or with what? People who impose their own values and morals on others are foolish really, as the only result from it can be disappointment in other peoples decisions. And people who are judgmental about how babies are fed? Well, madness, i don't go round their houses checking whats in their fridges, looking through their meal plans, why should they think its ok to comment on what my baby eats?
On a personal level, i was really glad that breastfeeding worked well for me, i found it easy and natural once we got the hang of it, it never hurt, and it wasn't a chore (certainly no more than bottle feeding would have been in its place). I found it practical and convenient and got the hang of feeding in public without flashing any flesh quite quickly, so it was perfect to have an instant source of food available at any point. I did find it a lovely bonding experience at times too, although no doubt i could have had the same experience just holding Roh. At other times it was just a necessity. I felt sorry when we stopped really, mostly as it was such an easy instant way to calm Roh down if he was upset :thumbup: Now i'm actually looking forwards to doing it again this time round.

Hmph, thats my two pennies anyway!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening,

i want to try breastfeeding but im happy to go with whatever works out. I think i would prefer to breastfeed to save money and for convienence.

My MIL is very pro breastfeeding and BF all her children and all my SIL BF

My mum bottle fed and just assumes i will bottle feed, she makes comments like 'it will be nice to have a sofa in the nursery for when your giving the baby its bottle' or 'bouncers are good for bottle feeding' etc

she isnt anti-breastfeeding by any means but i dont think it even occurs to her that i will do it.

she thinks i am mad for wanting to use cloth nappies!

i am sooooo looking forward to my half day at work tomorrow and then off for xmas! yay


----------



## emera35

Hmm, Citymouse..... Maybe you are Dangermouse?


----------



## lozza1uk

Love the angelmouse picture - now if you could just find a rashy/leaky one for us that would make my evening!

On the bf/ff "debate" I'm hoping to bf purely because I am lazy and don't like the idea of making bottles, sterilising and remembering to have enough formula in stock! I don't really believe in all the health benefit arguments, I was ff and so was DH and neither of us (touch wood) are ever ill now or as kids. In fact I had one day off in 8 years and think I only ever had 1-2 days off in my whole school life. I think people should just do whatever works for them and certainly wouldn't try and tell anyone that either is "better"

DH has been coming up with some more ridiculous names, Intrepid, Hippo and Hip-hop-a-Potamus being just a few. Thinking we need a serious conversation sometime soon!


----------



## emera35

Decided to watch One born every minute. I haven't watched any of those sort of programmes this time round. Is it bad that i'm laughing my head off at the woman on this episode who is screaming loads? :haha: :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - what channels it on tonigtb? Cant find it instead watching Miss Congeniality :haha:


----------



## emera35

Mitch - I'm watching it on 4od, nearly crying laughing now, seriously, that woman sounds like she's being murdered! I can't work out why she's lying on her back though? It hurt like 10x more for me when i had to lie on my back briefly... :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Mitch - I'm watching it on 4od, nearly crying laughing now, seriously, that woman sounds like she's being murdered! I can't work out why she's lying on her back though? It hurt like 10x more for me when i had to lie on my back briefly... :shrug:

I think i will stick with miss congeniality :haha: x


----------



## emera35

mitchnorm said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> Mitch - I'm watching it on 4od, nearly crying laughing now, seriously, that woman sounds like she's being murdered! I can't work out why she's lying on her back though? It hurt like 10x more for me when i had to lie on my back briefly... :shrug:
> 
> I think i will stick with miss congeniality :haha: xClick to expand...


:haha:


----------



## loolindley

Blessed. Thank you for sharing that with us. I can't imagine what you have been through phsychologically, but I am so glad that you have come out strong on the other side. You are obviously a fantastic Mum, and well bonded with all your children. I agree that you have to do what is best for you. I think we can all learn something from that. :hugs:

I can't get comfortable tonight. I feel grumpy too, and snapped at oh because he forgot to put mushrooms in the pasta bake. (there were no mushrooms left because I used them all in the stew the other day, but that is beside the point). I also leaked in my knickers when i was walking up the stairs before. This is the first time it's happened, and it made me feel really upset. I know it's just how things are, but still :cry:

Soooooo tired as I haven't had a nap today. One more day before 3 off. Huzzah!


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, the new series of OBEM starts in January. xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im looking forward to the new series of OBEM. i always cried at the previous episodes when the baby is born, so emotional!

my poor hubs is still at work and will be until after midnight.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im looking forward to the new series of OBEM. i always cried at the previous episodes when the baby is born, so emotional!

my poor hubs is still at work and will be until after midnight.


----------



## emera35

Loo i proper wee'd myself earlier when i coughed, so glad i have a leather sofa. I had to change my trousers and got in the bath with Roh. Oh the joys :blush:

Mrs Cupcake i might be laughing at the screaming but i bawl my eyes out when the babies are born :cloud9: Funnily enough i didn't cry when Roh was born, the first thing i said when he was born was "no, no, wait i'm not ready yet" :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

well ladies, im not going to chat tonight as im afraid of my hormones. My team just drew - but after a perfectly good goal being disallowed* i AM NOT HAPPY.* :grr:

SO. i will be on in the morning back to my normal self (or whatever that is whilst pregnant).

*HAPPY CHATTING!!!! * Night ;) x


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks laddies!!! i usually dont comment on bnb about feeding, have gotten some really harsh comments. 

wt- i have always thought if i ever had twins i would for sure go for the section. it just feels safer to me.

angelmouse- :cloud9: i like that best!

im thankful im healed from my past enough to try BF. for me it will be a way to save money. same reason why i cloth diaper. its not that i think one is better than the other, its just that having many children and one income makes me think of ways i can save money. we also make our own dishwashing soap, laundry soap, baby soap, shampoo, body wash, hand soap, cleaning supplies, etc. i figure if i can save us money, thats part of my job while having no outside job. 

if BF doesnt work out im gonna try to pump. if that doesnt work out i will be fine with FF. i have done it with 5 others so its not a pain to me. bottles are sterilized in the dishwasher here and i have become very creative with how i FF, its very easy to have the bottles ready to mix on command. my babies dont eat their bottles heated so i can have them right next to the bed filled with water and just mix and feed at night. im almost nervous BF will be harder than FF but will be worth the money i can save. my babies dont like to be laid down with a bottle until they are over a year old, so im used to taking the time to hold and feed them a lot, so no adjusting there!

thankfully if i do have to FF my DH does not care one bit what it will cost us. and he is used to mixing bottles in the middle of the night (he makes the bottles and i feed them) so nothing will change for him if we FF.


----------



## Widger

Leakymouse :rofl: 

Blessed - Thank you for sharing your story :hugs: Everyone has their own ideas/experiences that need to be taken into account and nobody should be judged about it.

I have to admit that the thought of bfing pretty much repulsed me before I had my son. I told all midwives that I would make my decision when my baby was born. You will find that after delivery the midwives will pretty much squash your boobs and plonk baby on you (well for me it was after I got out of theatre). You think now oh god :blush: but once your little one comes out you are so exhausted and done in that someone touching your boobs is the last thing on your mind.

Anyway, he instantly wanted to suckle and I didn't give it a 2nd thought. I had a go then bfd for 7 months. I would offer a little advice laddies (if you decided to do it):

* Make sure your baby isn't tongue tied - get somebody to check straight away. My boy was and it hurt like hell... so so bad. Everyone kept saying it was just because I wasn't sitting properly and it was a bad latch but the reason for it was he was tongue tied. I was lucky that one midwife came round to see me and noticed it straight away. Referred me and went to hospital about a week or two later. Once snipped, it didn't hurt anymore (my son slept through the snipping). I have had so many friends with the same issue and it really irritates me. If you are pushed into BFing, then good enough support needs to be there afterwards with issues such as this. My friend was in a different borough and her son was eventually seen to be 98% tongue tied - 6 weeks of bfing in constant pain!! Her gp said, well it looks ok to me... maybe you aren't getting him on properly :dohh: clearly not.

* If you BF you MUST continue to take your vitamins as I stopped and was deficient in Vit D which of course then had the same impact on my son. Years ago babies used to have vitamin drops but I think these days, all health professionals are so paranoid that if they tell bfing mothers their baby needs vit drops, then that will mean people will think bfing isn't great......... do you get my point? Clearly, if you want to bf then you will, so you would give vit drops too?

Sorry, this is something that gets me really riled as you can prob tell :grr:
I loved bfing don't get me wrong... but it does irritate me how you are made to feel sooooo bad if you don't do it, yet the help and support isn't great once you get started on it.

FT - not asked about domestic violence yet as not had bloods taken as I've been left in the lurch 2nd time round


----------



## citymouse

Wow, Widger, I've never heard of tongue-tied babies before! And it seems like such an obvious problem if you take the time to look for it. Thanks for bringing that up.

Our friends are giving me, as my baby gift, a visit from their lactation consultant, probably when I'm still in the hospital (we generally have to stay 2-3 days here, so I'll have time). I'm glad because the ones around here drive vans that are all done up with wraps saying, "MY BREAST CONSULTANT" or whatever and I think it's kind of a weird thing to advertise so personally when it's parked in front of someone's house... like, "Somebody in this house is getting their boobs manhandled RIGHT NOW!" :rofl: I'm sure by the time you have one come you wouldn't care if they drove the Wienermobile, but...

Our neighbors with their twins did a combination of breast milk and formula for about 9 months and never had any issues. That seems very convenient, but I imagine there's some work involved in trying to find the formula that best agrees with baby. I feel too lazy to try that unless I have to. 

My little maternity support band came! It's basically just a wide piece of elastic with hook and eye closures on it. I bet I could go to the fabric store and make my own for $15 less. But I'm happy to have it! I put it on when the package came and then took it off to take a shower, and I was like, oh wow... it really makes a difference!


----------



## mitchnorm

Blessed and widger - thanks for the advice on feeding....it is so confusing. I think i will give bf a goand see how i get on...i like the idea of mixing bf and ff. My sister in law couldnt bf my nephew andwas a little disappointed...she tried but just.didnt work for her. They looked into.different formulas...cost and ease and actually found that the cartons of pre-prepared formula were just so quick and easy and only a few pence difference. They thought it was worth the difference for sure rsther than poweder and water faffing. Initially they only used prepared stuff when out and about etc...but hzve switched to it 100%. 

Blessed - can i just say you make everything sound so matter of fact and easy.....but i suppose this is number 6 for you. Do you remember not having a clue with number one?? I wonder if i will ever get to the stage where its just natural and an every day part of my life.....it just seems such a drastic change. But one that i am looki g forward to it. My sil certainly seems to have embraced it:thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Blessed and Widger, Thanks for the advice. I have never heard of tongue tied either, and would be concerned that I didn't detect it. Do I take it that I only need to get the baby checked if it is hurting me?


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> SO. i will be on in the morning back to my normal self (or whatever that is whilst pregnant).
> 
> *HAPPY CHATTING!!!! * Night ;) x

FT, I am really concerned now, not just about you....

I have got used to all of our (sometimes) unhinged states of minds.....and I like it! I have fears now that once our babies have been born we will all go back to being hormonally stable again, and we will have nothing to say :shrug: 

I doubt it though!!!!! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Well TFI FRIDAY!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

My last day before 3 days off for Christmas!!!

I never said yesterday, but the doctor, the wonderful man that he is gave me a daily tablet to take, which should COMPLETELY nutralise the acid, and then a massive bottle of gaviscon advance because I begged for it in case of an emergency. Well, I took the tablet yesterday, and BINGO! no heartburn!!! Why I never went to the doctor earlier I will never know!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks everyone for the advice about BF, will def keep an eye out for tounge tie.

I also think mixed feeding sounds good but I will just go with the flow.

I have had a long night and am very tired. luckily i only have a half day at the office today.

Hubs got in after midnight and had to leave at 6am. i didnt even really see him. Dog is still sick and leaking blood/fluids all over the floor. I have washed his bandage bodysuit thing because it was so gross and stinking so he has leaked all over the floor. i have been making a trail of old towels around the house so he leaks on them. and then to top it off he weed on the carpet in the night (we have open plan lounge/kitchen) which i have just cleaned up.

anyone tell im knackered??!! plus the house is a tip.

merry xmas eve eve and hope everyone else is a bit more relaxed than me xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Relaxed? Never!!! 

What does your husband do Mrs Cupcake? It sounds like he keeps worse hours than mine! It breaks my heart to see him at work so much, but he just doesn't have very good conditions :shrug:

I am knackered too. I slept well from 10.30 until 3.30, and have just tossed and turned since then. Yawn! We will clean the house tomorrow. Or being as we are at the MiL & FiL on Sunday, I might leave it for my oh to do when I am at work on Tuesday!!! :xmas13:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

my hubs is an IT professional (software engineer). he only occasionally has bad hours, they have been trying to release new software but it hasnt gone well.

im off to work now.

I would just like to officially say thank you to everyone for being the best preg buddies ever, i hope you and all yoru families have a fabulous xmas.

I might not be able to get on again until after boxing day because i have a lot to do this afternoon and then off to family early tomorrow morning!

xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Have a fantastic Christmas Mrs Cupcake (and anyone else who I might miss before Xmas). Have a lovely time with your family, and I will look forward to hearing all about it when you return! xx


----------



## lozza1uk

*MrsCupcake* - I've probably missed you, but have a fantastic christmas and I hope you get some time to relax after a difficult couple of weeks.:hugs::hugs2:

*Widger *- thanks for the advice, especially around the vitamins. I guess i'll have to make sure the extra 500 calories you're allowed when breastfeeding is a balanced 500 rather than a bag of sweets every day!:pizza:

Last day of work until new year for me. As i'm just at home and most people seem to have finished I'm hoping I won't do much, except DH's work has another power cut so he's also home so if i'm not pretending to work he'll insist on cleaning the house & packing for Christmas! I think i've pulled a muscle in my back during the night tossing and turning. 

Well, if people aren't on much today, then hope you all have a fantastic Christmas! Hoping to pick up a laptop in the sales so i'll be able to join in the evening rambles rather than following on my phone!:xmas6::xmas16:


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake - have a fabulous Christmas!!! :happydance:

And everyone else - just in case you all cant get on here much today. Shame we cant all tuck into the usual amount of booze but we should make up for it with food :haha:

I am finished work now (after a delayed conference call this morning grrrr).....so I am off to bake a banana, Walnut and Date Loaf....have a tidy up a bit and pop out for last minute food bits - just bread, milk etc. BIL and SIL land at 17.45 tonight :nope:.....NOOOOO remain positive Mitch :happydance:....so may not be in touch much after then

Happy Christmas girlies....and I echo Cupcake...thanks for being here for me in 2011 and I look forward to sharing an exciting 2012 with you all :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

well Christmas in our household starts today so im not going to be on here much either.... so i guess i should say..... 

*Merry Christmas ladies!*

Have a fantastic holiday season... and just think, when were all back on here we will be that little bit further on!! :dance:

Love to you all - and all your bumps!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

:xmas5: :xmas7: Wishing you all a Merry Christmas:xmas4: :xmas6:

:xmas8: :xmas9: :xmas7: :xmas10: :xmas12: :xmas14: :xmas16: :xmas23:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Merry xmas gals! I've missed out on loads yesterday (I was at a wedding). People kept coming up to me and saying "OMG, you look amazing!!!". Which prompted OH to ask me, when we got home, if I was dog rough before he knew me (everyone seems surprised at how I looked ok). 

He's decided he's gone off our first choice girls name... I'm nervous about girls names! I kind of hope it's a boy now as I'm sure about that one! 

I just handed in my last essay which means i'm officially on maternity leave from my degree! Yay!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

sorry just to bounce in here like this but has anyone heard form amy? seen this on my fb from another bnb meber 

*Thinking of Amy and baby Connie. Threatened labour at 26 weeks. Please stay safe and snug inside your Mummy for a good long while yet baby girl! xxx *

dont not if its amy from in here but if it is i hope all is ok x


----------



## newfielady

Merry Christmas everyone. I missed out the past 2 days, I was relaxing and off doing my own things. :haha: Working all day today and tomorrow, hope to chat to you all before next year. :rofl:
Also, now Danielle's post has me wondering, is Amy alright?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i no i hope she ok :(


----------



## newfielady

According to her profile on here she was on yesterday.


----------



## Kel127

Last I heard was that Connie will be entering the world via C-seaction today. My thoughts and prayers are with Amy, Connie and their whole family today!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

omg my throughts are with her hope eveything turns out ok x


----------



## loolindley

Oh my god. She was so hopeful earlier in the week for a ful term baby. I hop everything is ok for her and Connie. My thoughts are with them all today. xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

has anybody got her address that we could send a card gift via them or directly 2 her ?


----------



## _LauraK1982_

kel127 is correct - Amy is in preterm labour and should be having an emergency section today. Please pray for her and Connie. xxx

Danielle I can sort out an address for you for Amy if everyone does want to send something, although she does already have a just giving page that she actively promotes and fundraises for that people can leave a message and donate to if they so wish. xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry I have been awol....agter my GTT yesterday I was covering 2 jobs :cry::cry: I'm covering 3 today :cry: I just want to go home :nope:

Oh well never mind....just nipped on to day hope you all have a fabulous Christmas and what a great bunch of girls you all are :hugs::hugs:

Danielle...I really hope Amy & Connie are OK :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

_LauraK1982_ said:


> kel127 is correct - Amy is in preterm labour and should be having an emergency section today. Please pray for her and Connie. xxx
> 
> Danielle I can sort out an address for you for Amy if everyone does want to send something, although she does already have a just giving page that she actively promotes and fundraises for that people can leave a message and donate to if they so wish. xxx

I am really hoping and praying for her...she's made it so far...every week was a bonus and we had the same due date. I hope we get an update soon....worried for her and Connie :cry:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Sending love and prayers to Amy and Connie L xxxx


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Miss Connie was born at 13.26 and taken to neonatal. Amy is in post theatre recovery but awake. Please give them space she knows your all thinking about her and you can post on her wall but please close friends only texting, you know who you are. I will update when I know more xxx Welcome to the world Connie Sivewright &#9829; 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Amy and Connie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks so much Laura. I won't post anything here....I'm sure we are the last thing on her mind right now but we are all thinking of her and Connie.
C'mon Connie...you've been a wee fighter so far....please fight now for your Mummy :cry::cry:


----------



## Nicnak282

Sending HUGE hugs and thoughts to Amy and beautiful little Connie :hugs::hugs: Such a shock :cry: 

You're such a fighter...keep on fighting little lady for your wonderful mummy and family/ friends xxxxxxx


----------



## lauraclili

Sending love to Amy and Connie. 

X


----------



## emera35

Huge :hugs: for Amy and Connie and their family. They are in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Love to Amy and Connie, really hope she turns out to be amy's best Christmas present ever xx
Thanks for the update.


----------



## firsttimer1

*HUGE* love to both amy and connie xXxXx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh my word. I didn't know amy but I hope she's ok. Love to her and her family


----------



## sandy28

Love to Amy and Connie , hugs


----------



## xdaniellexpx

big hugs and congratulations lets hope she is a big fighter thinking of u all x


----------



## citymouse

Oh, wow! Connie has been such a good girl, holding out for 26 weeks! Hope Mama and baby are both healthy and well. :hugs: for Amy!


----------



## mitchnorm

OMG....i am praying for amy and beautiful Connie.....i know shes a fighter and will pull through to make her mummy very happy indeed :hugs::hugs:. I am sure she is in very good hands.

Laura - please send all of our hugs and kisses to them both:hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Praying for you Amy and Connie x :hugs:

To the rest of us here - just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas as I likely won't be on for the next few days. I hope you all have a wonderful, magical Christmas!:xmas3:

Oh and we got some snow last night, it finally looks more like Christmas outside! :xmas8:


----------



## MsCrow

I'm floored by Amy's news. I can't believe everything changed so quickly. Hoping, hoping that both she and Connie are well and continue to improve. 

It's been a quiet day today, gearing up to travel to the Midlands tomorrow and see our families. 

I think today was my last attempt to run for the train, it's just not happening these days, I am slowing down despite being pretty fit. *sigh* I need to learn to get ready for stuff a little earlier.


----------



## crowned

Ladies, I've been trying to catch up every day, but I logged on today and was 42 pages behind - ahhhhh! I have just been so busy with Christmas stuff, that I haven't been able to catch up! So sorry, but I'm not going to be able to read all of those.... 

I did read the last couple of pages though, and will definitely be praying for both Amy and Connie. Connie officially gets the title of our first March Mamas baby, right? :) She's going to fight and grow big and healthy and strong, I just know it!!


----------



## newfielady

Big :hugs: for Amy and Connie. I hope everything turns out wonderful for them. :)


----------



## loolindley

Massive hugs for Amy and Connie. I am sat here in floods of tears for them. I'm not religious, but my thoughts and hopes will be with them this Christmas time, and the coming weeks. Please fight on Connie. xxxxxxx

Laura, at some point over the next week or two, please could you get me Amy's address? I won't bother her right now, but would love to send her a card and some flowers from us all to let her know we are thinking of them.


----------



## loolindley

Crikey I am feeling emotional today!!

My ex's sister died overnight. She was in remission from cancer, and unfortunately caught pneumonia. I've not seen her since my ex and I split 6 years ago, but my heart is breaking for her family. She was only 35 and had 5 young children. Very sad.

Then I read that Struth had a succesful early scan where she saw a heartbeat. I am so happy for her that she has some good news finally, after a upsetting year of misscarriages.

Then my friend came round and starting crying about how much she is going to miss me when I go. Well that set me off good and proper!

Then I watched don't tell the bride, which always makes me cry.

So I have spend 'mad' Friday crying and making cheesecake (for oh's xmas present).

Anyone else feeling like this? Maybe I have everyone elses dose of extra hormones!! :xmas13:


----------



## kkl12

:hugs:My thoughts and prayers are with Amy, Connie and family:hugs:

I also want to say I hope everyone has a wonderful christmas :xmas3:

And Loo, I'm the same with emotions lately... so sorry to hear about your ex's sister.


----------



## loolindley

Have a great Christmas KKL12. I'm sure some of these hormones are tied in with Christmas, so maybe my life will gain some order in a couple of day!! :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Just wanted to wish everyone a merry Christmas! Hope you all get spoilt and enjoy yourselves!!

Also my thoughts go out to Amy and Connie! I look forward to logging on in the future and reading about her progress.. I hope she continues to be strong and fight for her family!


----------



## blessedmomma

amy- praying and thinking of you and your little girl :hugs:

loo- i hope you feel better very soon!

mitch- i dont think its so easy for me. i just learned that i could either go with the flow or be stressed out. being stressed about things doesnt solve anything so there really is no other answer. 

i hope you all have a wonderful christmas!!!!! :xmas16:


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning laddies :xmas3:

Just wanted to say hope you all have a wonderful Christmas :xmas4: 

Also thanks so much for being such a fabulous gaggle of virtual friends these last few months - your humour (sometimes dark, always, always pant-wettingly funny!! :haha:) and no nonsense practical advice and non-judgemental support has been truly invaluable during this brand new experience!!!! :flower: You are all stars xx

I'll be on here sporadically over the festive period so please all relax, eat your body weight in chocolate and spend time with loved ones watching repeats of sitcoms from years gone by and festive films as it's CHRISTMAS!! :xmas9::xmas6:

Lots love and :hugs: 

Nic xxxxx

PS Special :hugs: to Connie and Amy - you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Beautifully put Nicnak!

Being on here has made the time fly and been a real giggle a lot of the time, not to mention totally reassuring to know others are in the same place. Hope santa's kind to everyone and roll on 2012!!

Xx


----------



## MsCrow

Morning laddies, happy christmas :xmas6:

Just on our way to see family and hoping for a quiet train ride.

I couldn't have put it better either Nicnak, thanks for being such an amazing group of ladies so far. The unique cyber friendship of this group is reflected in the insane amount we talk lol. :xmas13:

Thinking of you Amy and Connie. :hugs:


----------



## waula

got my fingers crossed for amy and connie...sending love and prayers and Christmas wishes to them all...keep safe ladies xxxx


----------



## emera35

Right, presents made and wrapped, last minute shopping done, house clean, child clean, family on the way, sitting with a cuppa and a mince pie. Think I'm all set!

Really wanted to wish you all a fabulous Christmas! And thankyou all so much for welcoming me into your wonderful group, I can't tell you how much it means to have such lovely ladies to chat with about all things bumpy! :kiss: might be virtual chats, but they mean a lot to me so thankyou all of you! :hugs:

Have a wonderful time ladies! Special thoughts to those who have loved ones missing this Christmas, and also special prayers to Amy, Connie and family, hope they all find the strength they need to fight through. :hugs: 

Lots of Love Jo and Roh xxx


----------



## KellyC75

_LauraK1982_ said:


> Miss Connie was born at 13.26 and taken to neonatal. Amy is in post theatre recovery but awake. Please give them space she knows your all thinking about her and you can post on her wall but please close friends only texting, you know who you are. I will update when I know more xxx Welcome to the world Connie Sivewright
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Amy and Connie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thankyou for letting us know :flower:

Wishing them both the very best :hugs:~ Keep strong LO :baby:


----------



## wondertwins

Merry Christmas to all of my favorite preggos. Xoxoxox. You have made my holidays brighter.

Sending Amy and Connie a special batch of love, hugs and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

You can tell there is something "big" going on, there was only 1 page to read this morning. :rofl: By this time tomorrow we'll be at the in-laws (oh joy) opening presents up there.

Was hoping for a little Amy & Connie update. Hope they're both doing well. :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Well fast approaching the big day, hope you are all set?! 

Family arrived, not too stressed out yet, all going well. Baking this afternoon...after a bit of feet up time with Muppets Christmas Carol ha ha. 

Wishing you all a great day....thank you for being my fantastic support network and ranting, sounding board ;-)

X x x


----------



## citymouse

Merry Christmas to everyone! You have all been priceless throughout this pregnancy. Amazing that we're all going to be mothers soon and always remember each other from the trenches! 

Special thanks for listening to me whine. :hugs:

And extra-special hugs and best wishes for Amy and Connie. Thinking of you both!

https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4666/santamouse.png


----------



## LaRockera

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas, everybody! May this new year bring us the most valuable and precious of presents safe and sound, and may we find each other next year to celebrate it!

Hope you all have a wonderful time.

:xmas16::xmas3::xmas5:


----------



## citymouse

Off the Christmas topic... for the past few days I've been moving around a lot, as well as somewhat displaced from my "bed" on the couch because of our visitors, and I hadn't had a chance to really feel baby move for a couple of days. Last night for some reason I woke up in a panic, desperate to feel some movement. I had heartburn so I ate a few crackers. Then when I got back in bed: BAM! BAM! BAM! Bladder stomps all over the place. 

The crazy thing is, she can simultaneously stomp my bladder and poke me up above my belly button! Big, strong girl! :cloud9:

Hope you all get what you wish for when Santa comes... even if it involves bladder stompage. :haha:

(And now... back to Christmas.)


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey, for those of you that dont have me on fb... my little miss arrived yesterday weighing 1lb 14oz and is doing well

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/393355_10150480921503394_532428393_8611153_1876878105_n.jpg


----------



## blessedmomma

christmas mouse! yay for movements. i woke up to pee at 5:30 and couldnt fall back to sleep. at 6:30 he was partying in there. that kept me up til 7:30. my DH woke up today bragging about what a great sleep he had. nice.


----------



## citymouse

AMY! She's gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh Amy, she is soooo beautiful. Thank you for finding time to post up a photo on here for us ladies! Our first official March Mama baby...makes me wants to cry with joy. She looks so perfect and difficult to get perspective on how small she is. Glad she is doing well and love to you and your family...what a fantastic present for you x x x

Hope you have a lovely Christmas and keep in touch x x


----------



## blessedmomma

she is beautiful amy :cloud9:


----------



## Nicnak282

Amy - Connie is AMAZING!!! Wow, what a fighter she is - welcome to the world, you gorgeous first March Mama baby - YAY!!! :happydance:

Hope you are doing ok too! Thanks so much for keeping all us laddies updated at such an important time in your lives. :flower:

xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Such a beautiful girl! Congratulations Amy and family! 

xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

She's so so gorgeous! Congrats hun!


----------



## loolindley

Amy, she is beautiful, and congratulations on becoming a Mummy again! Thank you for taking the time to let us know you are both ok, and you are in my thoughts. xxx

Merry Christmas Laddies :xmas6:

I appear to be having an emotional few days, so probably going to set myself off again now, but thanks to each and every one of you for making this pregnancy so special. Who would have thought that such strong bonds could have been made virtually, but they have, and I feel really lucky to have found you all.

Have a marvellous Christmas, whatever you may be doing. Eat as much chocolate as you can to make up for the fact that we can't drink, and enjoy yourselves. Our lives are about to get a whole lot more hectic in a few months!!!

Lots of love, 

Loo. xxxxx

:xmas9::xmas8::xmas6::xmas9::xmas8::xmas6::xmas9::xmas8::xmas6:​


----------



## MsCrow

Amy, thank you so much for the update. Connie is beautiful, congratulations. What happens next for you both? x


----------



## newfielady

Thank you for the update Amy, and for taking the time to post a picture of darling little Connie. It means a lot to know you're both doing well. I wish you nothing but the best from here on out.


----------



## LaRockera

Amy - I replied to the cerclage thread, but will say it again here. She's adorable, and very strong. Please keep updating us.


----------



## Glowstar

Oh Amy she is just beautiful and what a head of hair!!! :cloud9:

All the very best to you and your family and little miracle Christmas miracle Connie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all have a wonderland day. 

YOU'VE all already said what I was going to say but I match it all. You've been wonderful and I couldn't have done it without you. 

X


----------



## xdaniellexpx

. This is my end of the year speach to the many "friends" I have never been in the same room with but who have inspired, amused, comforted, encouraged, and touched me in so many ways.
Here's to another year together, MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR! &#9829;

congrats amy she is fab look at all that hair i hope u have the best christmas u can. 

my livingroom is like a grotto i will flollow on with some chrismas porn!


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congrats Amy ~ Sending thoughts that your precious LO grows stronger each day :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Congratulations Amy!!! What a beautiful, precious child you have!! I hope you're recovering well and that Connie continues to grow big and strong and healthy!

To everyone else - have a very Merry Christmas! You've all been a wonderful source of laughter and advice, and a great sounding board too! I consider you all my friends, despite never having met any of you in real life. Thank you for being there during my big move from overseas back to Canada and making me feel like I wasn't alone in my pregnancy journey, but had friends even when I hadn't made any in my new town yet. Hugs to everyone, wherever you are in this big-yet-so-very-small world!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Merry christmas everyone!!

Amy, thats a really lovely photo to wake up to on christmas day! She looks great, hope you're doing well too all the best for the next few days and weeks xx


----------



## Cornish

Amy, Connie is beautiful.xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay its christmas!!!!!! merry christmas everyone. hope all you beautiful mommas have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## x-amy-x

Connie has had a hard day. We almost lost her at one point. They've stabilised her for now. Prayers much needed though. Thank you for all your messages x


----------



## loolindley

You, Connie and your oh are in my thoughts tonight. Wishing on a star that she stays strong. xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies. I'm on my new netbooks (finally :rofl:) so bear with me if I have typos. lol. Hope everyone else had a fantastic Christmas. Think what next Christmas will bring. :)

Amy, You and Connie are always in my thoughts. I have told a few people about my friend that had her baby early at only 26 weeks. Everyone wishes you the best.


----------



## lauraclili

I'm sending Connie all of my prayers this Christmas night. 

X


----------



## Glowstar

Sending Connie every positive vibe I possibly can and much love to you and your family Amy xxxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

havent stopped thinking about amy and connie today stay strong x


----------



## citymouse

Amy, prayers for Connie and the rest of your family. :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Thinking of you all Amy. Thank you for taking time to update.


----------



## KellyC75

x-amy-x said:


> Connie has had a hard day. We almost lost her at one point. They've stabilised her for now. Prayers much needed though. Thank you for all your messages x

Sending lots of prayers your way....Stay strong Connie :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

amy- DH and i prayed for connie. never underestimate the power of prayer! angels are surrounding her right now:hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Sending prayers, Amy. :hugs:

Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope everyone had lots of good food, good company, and in the case of Mitch, good Rioja! :haha:

Newfie, I'm happy you finally got your netbook. Hopefully you've already bookmarked BnB! :haha:

Danielle, the Facebook pics of Izzy with her baby doll are too cute for words!!!

Loo, I boo-hooed for a solid 2 hours yesterday, so your not alone in the hormone department. :shrug: :hugs:

Headed to bed now as my naughty little boys wiggle and kick non-stop. :cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

I agree WT's, Danielle's pics of Izzy are precious. :hugs: BnB, Facebook and hotmail, that's my three bookmarks. And here I planned to only use this netbook for school. :dohh:
My girl has been dancing around non-stop today as well. Must be the excitment in the air. :winkwink: Anyone else get their Christmas Shag :rofl: I think she may be shifting into breech position again though, judging by the movements. I don't think that's any better than transverse though is it. :shrug:
Homones are getting me too but I haven't been crying but angrey. :growlmad:.

Still thinking of you Amy & Connie. :hugs:


----------



## JadeEmChar

~*~*~*~*Sending prayers for little connie*~*~*~*

She is just gorgeous Amy


----------



## mitchnorm

Amy - my thoughts and prayers are with Connie...the little fighter will pull throigh and become your forever Christmas miracle and best present ever x x x 

Wt - loved my Rioja, single glass that filled me with excitement all day

Danielle - gorgeous pics of Izzy

Newfie - love your new avatar....i dont like pics of me at best of times and yesterday avoided the camera most the day. New Years may prove more difficult ha ha

Had a lovely day yesterday but have realised I am 'back' in first tri...in need of afternoon naps. Must remember that for NYE :-/ off to the parents today....oh and bil and sil from SA bought baby some adorable baby all in one vests with 'Baby Normington' on them. Aaaawww. Pics on FB but will post up here too when I have a moment x x 

Have a good day all x x


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies. :hi: Was checking to see if there was any news on Amy & Connie.

Mitch- I usually stay far away from pics but Christmas time I have to give in a little and get some pics. lol. Anyone thinking about getting maternity/bump pics done? It's very common here.


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- Good God NO! That's what I think about maternity photos. :haha: It's fine to chart my progress by showing bump pics to you laddies, but a camera lens is coming nowhere near my hairy, stretch-mark filled, vein-covered, ginormous belly! :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey :thumbup:

Amy - strong thoughts and hopes are with you and Connie xx

Hope everyone else is having a lovely break - I am shattered, full-bellied (in more ways than one!) and content :kiss:

Just got home from my dad's & OH mum's after 2 days of visiting family and off out again this eve to meet up with friends who are up from London...truthfully would prefer to put my PJ's on and sit on the sofa but will strap it on and enjoy it anyway!! 

Take care - a day in my comfies calls for me tomorrow watching films and eating lots!! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Things are getting back to normal for me now. OH has just gone to work for the night, and I'm back in tomorrow morning. *sigh* Three days have flown by.

Xmas day was fine, spent at Al's parents, so very diffrent to how my family spend theirs, but that's ok. We don't have to do it again next year!! :haha: I swear, I only had to press those sprouts against the roof of my mouth and they purified!! WHAT'S THE NEED IN COOKING THE VEG SO MUCH????????? :xmas13: 

Today, I didn't get dressed! OH walked the dogs both times, and I just lay on the sofa wishing we had some left over turkey for a turkey and stuffing sandwich!!! Oh well, chocolate will have to do!! :haha:

I was hoping for an update on Connie, I hope everything is as well as it can be. xxx

And newfie...bump pics? NOT IN A GAZZILION YEARS!!!! :xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## citymouse

No bump pics here! Have you seen the ones at Awkward Family Photos? So funny!

To me, it's just too personal for me to have them around because then everyone (family, I mean) would want to see them and I couldn't do that. 

Sorry, this is long... I just need to let it out... Feel free to skip if you want, LOL.

Well, laddies, my in-laws are wearing me down. Last night I went to bed early and everyone else stayed up to watch a movie. Then when they were going down to bed, MIL kicked the gate we have up to keep the dog from going downstairs (and snoring loudly and rooting through SIL's bag to find her food). And that sound woke me right up, and then the next thing I hear is her saying, "Why is that thing there, anyway?" 

And it made me so mad I couldn't sleep for three hours and ended up crying and waking DH, who was very sweet.

What it is is that little things like this happen all day every day and are just evidence to me that there is not a moment when the woman is NOT judging or thinking negatively about something. 99% of which is not her business. Can you imagine staying at someone's house and criticizing where they put their DOG gate? 

Nearly every word out of her mouth is negative. She's one of those people who enjoys looking at my dog and saying, "Well, YOUR life is about to change in a big way." Almost gleefully. As if the idea of a baby coming and making the dog feel left out and sad is a big joke.

For instance, yesterday DH, FIL, MIL, and SIL all cooked dinner. That's fine. It's not secret that I'm no cook--it's just not what we did in my family. I hung out with my sister (who helped some but found there wasn't enough for her to do) in the living room while they cooked. As soon as we sat down to dinner, MIL starts going on about how hot she is, and how can my sister be cold, and it's because MIL was slaving over the risotto for three hours while other people were sitting in chairs. 

Who is this directed at? Me? I'm 6 months pregnant and everyone knows I don't cook. Are you trying to make my little sister feel guilty? And furthermore, my little sister ALWAYS does the dishes, especially now that I'm pregnant. She won't even let me help, except for drying. 

(Oh, and the risotto was CRAP, btw.)

I could deal with it for short periods of time, but knowing the baby is coming and I'm going to have to hear her little snippy judgments and contradictions about EVERY DAMN THING that EVER HAPPENS in the house is nearly too much for me. I might just have a breakdown. Or I might just snap at her and tell her that unless she can adjust her attitude she will not be welcome in our home. 

It's all just little stuff but it's like tiny holes in the dam of my sanity. I can't take it!


----------



## MsCrow

Poor MitheredMouse, sounds like you've had a totally stressful few days. Any chance you can just bugger off out to watch a movie or go for a drive?

Our Christmas has been good and stressful. The latter because of my loatheful grandparents. The former thanks to my family's company. Today was hard, visiting inlaws who smoke - we stopped in June before I got pregnant. We both felt very upset and uncomfortable.


----------



## citymouse

Ouch, being around smokers must be tough. :( 

The crazy thing is that they do go out for hours at a time. So all of this concentrated rage comes from just a few small hours a day. Which makes it even more terrifying that the woman is going to want to practically move in with us after the baby is born.

I really, truly won't be able to take it. At what point do I have pregnant privilege and get to tell her exactly how I feel?


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- im so so sorry hun. like its not stressful enough to be 6+months pregnant, then to have all that on top of it. the constant snips and comments need to go. how much longer before they all leave??? i have a feeling when your baby comes that its all gonna hit the fan. when this behavior keeps up and your possibly sleep deprived and taking care of a newborn- still getting into a routine, this behavior will feel ten times worse.

mrsc- i can relate to the smoking thing. :sick:


----------



## loolindley

When is she going home C'Mouse? I really feel your pain, although not to the same extent. My MiL thinks that it is either her way or no way at all, and acts as if someone has slapped her in the face if you dare suggest different. Considering how strong minded I am, I feel like I need an award for not saying anything. This of course is going to be made more difficult once we move away, because instead of visiting for an hour or two, it will be a day or two :sad2: I hope for the rest of her visit you can bite your tongue. If anything has to be said, it would probably sound better from your DH's mouth, not yours!! :hugs:

MsCrow, I'm sorry you have had a stressful time too. My Grans are the only reason I am not looking forward to the move back up North. They are hateful women, one of whom has made it her lifes work to keep an eye on my weight, and has to snipe all the time about 'how fat I've got'. I have always had issues with my weight, and years ago when I was underweight she commented on the fact that I had fat feet!!!! My other Gran referred to my baby yesterday for the first time in 6 months, but called it 'the lump'. She then tries to counter act her rudeness by sending us a cheque through the post, or some flowers. Makes me beyond mad. Also, re the smoking thing, I gave up smoking 2 years ago, but constantly hear off my sil that she smoked all the way through her pregnancy and her little girl is fine. Does she not understand that although I am very glad that her baby was fine, it is not something you need to advertise or be proud of? Pppfffftttt!!!!!! When are you back home? I hope you had a nice time spending quality time with the rest of your family. :hugs:

And C'mouse....a friend of mine put their naked bump photos on FB!!!!! Is NOTHING sacred?!!?!!?!?!??!


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, lads. :hugs:

They're here for probably three more days, meaning SIL will have been here for 9 days and MIL for 8. I think when the baby is here the limit will be five days and anyone who wants to complain can kiss my grits. Five days is the longest anyone from my family has ever stayed with us. 

I feel bad getting so upset about it because they're not horrible people. (I actually really like FIL, he's great to have around.) But it's just a constant flow of MIL's negativity and SIL's entitlement. For instance, yesterday I told them that I had a workout scheduled today. They all went to a museum for the day (yay!), and I went downstairs and found that SIL left her stuff spread out ALL over all the workout equipment, meaning that I had to go around collecting it all. And she got an iPad for Christmas and just sits around complaining about it. 

I just want them to LEAVE. I want to be alone with my DH, my dog, and my baby! 

Loo, your grans sound awful! I thought grandmothers were at least supposed to be nice to the grandkids, even if they drive their daughters-in-law insane. "The lump"? WTF??

And yes, welcome to the wondrous world of going to sleep with your MIL in the house and waking up with her STILL there! *horror movie sound*


----------



## newfielady

:rofl: at the belly photo comments ladies. I would like to get some maternity photos done but no bare belly shots. Plus we usually get a set of professional pictures done every year or else we have no pics of us toether. :wacko:.
Mouse- I feel your pain. I know that my MIL and I are soon going to head butt. Like very soon. We have to tell her the baby is going to be my religion within the next few weeks so that should be interesting I think. Also, she's already saying she's not buying anything thing for us next year for Christmas (me yes, but for my DH she would rather die then not buy him Christmas gifts). Apparently she's buying everything for the baby. :saywhat: Well for one, everyone still like gifts :haha: but she *is not* buying $1500 worth of stuff for _my_ 9 month old when I'm only spending $500. :growlmad: 
Oh, and she brings an extra pair of socks when she comes to my house because there is dog hair on my floor. :saywhat: It may soon be time for our annual fight. :wacko:


----------



## MsCrow

Ick, no to public Facebook nakedness.

Thanks ladies, we were only there for 2 hours but we felt so sullied. Especially because we went to my brother's for a family get together and I felt so shamefully smoky. My poor baby, what on earth will we do when we have to visit the inlaws?

Citymouse, I really hope you can lay down clear parameters on sharing your space in future? Feeling like this definitely won't be ok with a new baby.

Loo, grandmothers, problem creatures. My maternal one sounds similar to yours and even having an eating disorder didn't stop the barbed comments growing up. I feel for you. 

My oldest brother gave me a photo of us three siblings, mum and my paternal grandmother, in it I am 3 years old. I burst into tears seeing her. She died when I was 12 and she left a gaping hole in our lives. She was everything my other grandparents are not. She's a woman to aspire to, and always will be.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Lord, Newfie! And you KNOW the only kind of toys grandmas buy are loud ones with 900 parts.


----------



## ttclou25

Amy - Just heard the news on PAL - i am praying everything that baby connie stays strong. Lots of hugs to you and your family :hugs::hugs:

Im a bit of a late starter really joining this thread :blush: and probably wont be able to keep up but I hope no one minds if i come over and join the march mamas to read and get advice and chat, i recognise some of the names from PAL due march. :flower: x


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow, what a lovely thing for your brother to give you :cloud9:

ttcLou :hi: There is so much to keep up with on this thread, but you are more than welcome to try!!! xxx

I forgot to say that my MiL got me 2 pairs of socks for Christmas. She got my OH, cd's, xbox games, t shirts, and a nice hat etc, but told me that she hasn't bought me much because she's going to get the baby something when it is born!!! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: It's a good job that I am not materialistic! I did snort into my glass of juice when she said it, which gained me a dirty look!! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> Oh, Lord, Newfie! And you KNOW the only kind of toys grandmas buy are loud ones with 900 parts.

I know right. How much stuff does a little baby need really. :shrug:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey Ladies,

Hope you all enjoyed Christmas. Sucks for those of you who have to deal with horrible in-laws. I am lucky I don't have horrible ones! But if I did.. and they were in MY house being rude to me.. You can bet I would tell them where to go.. Not in a horrible way but in a way that makes them feel stupid.. By answering there dumb little negative quotes with the reason behind the particular thing they are complaining about right back.. For example if they remarked about me not cooking the food I'd say I can cook if you want.. But it probably wont be edible.. Or I'd say some smart arse like well I paid for the food.. Doesn't hurt you to cook it does it haha.. But thats just me.. I hate people who are rude!!!!

So I had my 3D/4D scan done yesterday and it was AMAZING!!! I'd recommend anyone go and have one done! :thumbup: I'll post some piccies but they don't even do it justice! It was so great to see the baby moving around and it was much clearer on the screen then in my pics! I will also get a video posted out in a few days! 

My gorgeous boy:


Big smiles:


Cheeky bugger poking out his tongue:


I have LOAD's more pics then that! :cloud9: I ended up getting this done as part of my birthday present and it was totally one of the best presents ever!


----------



## loolindley

Wouldluv, what a fantastic Christmas/birthday present. I keep deciding againt one mainly because I know we could spend the money on something else, but your pics really make me want one!!! I especially love the one of him poking his tongue out!!! Gorgeous! xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Crap signal up here at folks...so a quick stop by to say sorry about in laws hassle Mouse and all :-(

Bump photos...wasnt really considering until one of my customers (dont know her well) offered to do for free as long as she could use in portfolio...still considering but probably wont, feeling a little chunkster :-(

Lovely 3d pics Wouldluv...amazing and clear x

Will catch up properly tomorrow evening....cant wait to go home. I want my own bed!!!! x x


----------



## wouldluvabub

loolindley said:


> Wouldluv, what a fantastic Christmas/birthday present. I keep deciding againt one mainly because I know we could spend the money on something else, but your pics really make me want one!!! I especially love the one of him poking his tongue out!!! Gorgeous! xx

I was up in the air about it too.. But I wanted to do it and considering I never could have it done again once he is here plus my mum and sister put money towards it for my birthday I thought why not.. It was so awesome to see.. It really was.. I don't think you would be disappointed at all. My sister who is 8 weeks pregnant has decided after seeing mine she will definitely have one done! It really is well worth the money! Just make sure you do research on which clinic's are good! My pics are much better then one of my friends who went some where different. I think where I went they have better equipment!


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ Such cute pics wouldluvabub :cloud9:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse and MrsCrow - sorry you're having to deal with crappy inlaws. I'm lucky in that I've got another 2 nights after tonight at my parents before going to the inlaws so I've got the fun still to come. They're actually pretty ok in small doses but I'm there for 3 nights and I'm sure all they'll want to talk about is the baby which I'm sure I won't! 

Wouldluv - those pictures are amazing!! I can't believe how clear they come out! What a great birthday present.

I actually fell asleep on the sofa for 20 mins today after an hours walk but although I still felt tired tonight it's now 1am and I've got up as I can't sleep. So annoying because I know I'm shattered! I've also noticed the baby has moved less over the last few days which I'm hoping is down to running out of space. The kicks just don't seem as strong and it's been worrying me a bit. Not much I can do about it though I guess other than trust everything is fine, it was only Wednesday I heard the heartbeat loud and clear. Every so often I get a big boot as if to reassure me. Ho hum.

Continuing to send Amy and Connie positive vibes and hope the rest of you are enjoying the break xx


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a good holiday.

Congrats to Amy and Connie. I'm sending you all the strong baby wishes and hopes I can.

I feel the in-law pain. My MIL seriously shows no emotion or listens to people talk in conversation. She got me a pair of boots that she "saw and instantly thought of me" They're red plaid. I don't wear red or plaid.... And she STILL spells my name wrong. There's a freaking Y in my name! But I made her cry! Tears or joy! I win! I got her a bead for her Pandora bracelet (I think they're dumb and over priced but all the in-laws are obsessed with them) that says GRANDMOTHER. She welled up when she opened it and again when she showed her siblings. I totally won.
But she refuses to let us do Christmas day dinner next year. I figure that she does Christmas Eve we can do Christmas day. As there is NO way I'm taking a 9 month old to four different houses in one day. My mom tells me so many stories about how cranky I was on my first Christmas eve, how could we even imagine our little guy can handle that? She says we have to do like Brittany (Cousin-in-law?) and haul the kids around. She doesn't have to go to four places! Her in-laws live in Florida. Both mine and my husbands parents are divorced.
I guess I just have to be happy that my in-laws don't overstay their welcome, the MIL won't even come visit for an hour!


----------



## firsttimer1

*HOLA LOVELIES! *

Happy holiday season - i hope your all having a smashing time :)

Sorry to those suffering with in-law and own family stress... im sure you have all had fun regardless :hugs:

OH and i have the day off together today and then OH returns to work tomo which is sad :( But at least there is NYE still to come. Its all gone sooooo fast!

Baby is fine - kicking in the eve/night like a goodun' ;) always quiet in the day tho. 

Sending heaps of love to baby Connie and mummy Amy - she is gorgeous and i just know she will be fine. Keeping you in prayers.

Will log on again tonight for proper catch up ladies - enjoy your day!

PS. cant wait to hear who got what in terms of baby related pressies? :dance:

Not long to go now ladies......... :hugs:

xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you for all your lovely messages.. just popping in with a quick photo before I have to whizz off again. She's improving slowly, but improvement however small is good.

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/397959_10150487019848394_532428393_8642440_2097661674_n.jpg 

she is 4 days old now... and been through a lot already... hoping to learn more about her bleed on her brain today and what damage that may have done.

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow she looks amazing Amy....i am surprised how big she looks against your hand. Makes me think about what mine looks like in my belly now  hope you get good news today...guessing she will be in for a good few weeks?

Big hugs to both of you....you must be so proud of your brave little girl x x


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. 
Thanks you for taking the time to update Amy. I log on 3 or 4 times aq day just to check. I'm glad to hear she in improving, even if it's only a little bit. I hope the bleed didn't do any serious, lasting damage. As Mitch said, I'm surpised at the size of compared to your hand. I wish you the best and look forward to your next update. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Amy, hope all continues to progress with sweet Connie! She is gorgeous and so big!

Happy Tuesday, all!


----------



## wondertwins

Sorry you're not feeling well, Sickymouse, but congrats on 27 weeks! :happydance: As for your MIL rant.... I had a nearly identical experience when DS was due/born. The only difference is that it was MY mother, not my MIL. :wacko: One at a time the slightly negative comments don't seem like a big deal, but put together they paint a picture of an antagonistic, negative person! One thing that I found very helpful when DS was born was taking him into my bedroom to nurse him -- and not coming out for hours and hours and hours. :rofl:

Kymied- Sorry about your MIL issues too, but LOL at your winning the gift exchange!!! 

Amy- She's gorgeous!!!! Look at all that hair! :cloud9:

FT- Baby-related pressies.... I now have both beds and both sets of bedding. And, DH put them together yesterday, so we can officially say we have a nursery!! YAY!

AFM... I just got back from a doctor's appointment, growth scan and GTT. Everything went pretty well. I won't find out the GTT results until later, but based on the fasting test, they think I will NOT have it. :happydance: Baby A is measuring 2 lbs 4 oz and Baby B is measuring 2 lbs. 0 oz. They have moved so that they are completely tangled up. They're both mostly transverse across my abdomen in an X shape, which explains why the movements have felt so crazy lately! We are doing a planned C-section which is a huge relief. They won't schedule it for awhile because they like to play that part by ear. My cervical length has definitely shortened (2.4) but that's still good for twins. All in all, a good visit. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse - sorry you are not well....silly people bringing germs into your house!!! :growlmad:. My mum has been sniffling and sneezing the last day or so we have been there...I am hoping she is passed contagious stage and it is the same cold I had a few weeks ago...fingers crossed.

WT - sounds like good news all round for your babies....all healthy and good weights :happydance:

Sorry about everyone having trouble with their in laws etc....luckily mine are in a different country and although I had BIL and SIL staying with us from South Africa it was pretty much stress free. They all got on OK on Christmas Day and it was nice that hubby and his brother and sister were all together on the day and we made a joint phone call to both their mum and dad (both still in SA at the moment). Boxing Day with my family was good....my nephew has come on sooo much since I last say him only 3 weeks ago....he was starting to wean and chewing on some bisbuits etc but this time he was gumming cheese and bits of turkey etc....bless him...so sweet. Actually feeding himself too...great hand eye co-ordination....scary how quickly he is growing up.

Didnt get too many baby related pressies - I think everyone presumed I would want our last Christmas just the two of us to be about presents for us and leave baby buying til near the time. We did get hold of the moses basket from SIL and they also bought us a nappy disposal systems with sanitiser bags etc for the nursery and got blankets and hooded towels and vests etc from BIL//SIL from SA. Will post pics of those very soon x


----------



## mitchnorm

Check these out.....SWEET!!!!:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Baby vests.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wondertwins

Those are so cute, Mitch!!!!

EDIT TO ADD: *15,000 posts!!!!!!* :cake::cake:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh yeah.....15000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hello all - im baaaack! lol

wow amy she is gorgeous, loads of hair! i hope there is no lasting damage.

Hope everyone has had an amazing xmas. we certainly have had a great time!

baby presents - we got a package of white baby grows, bibs and cardigan etc from my parents. and a cheque (yay) from hubs parents.

my bump has been aching quite a lot today and the stretch marks have started........ i blame over eating! lol

i also got soem clairns firming oil and bodyshop coca butter which will hopefully help.

will go and do some reading back now!


----------



## wondertwins

Here's a pic from today's scan. The babies are in a tangled mess right now, so it was really impossible to decipher anything, but this pic made me laugh. Baby A's foot is headed straight for Baby B's head! Such naughty babies!! DH is always joking about how he wants to get them into MMA training right away. It looks like they're already working on it. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00002-20111227-1100.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## newfielady

WT's, if the babys are all tangled up does that mean they are in the same sac? Such naughty babies. :haha:
Mrs C- I've heard you shouldn't use the firming oil as it causes _more_ stretch marks. Something about it firming the skin so it's harder for it to stretch and causes more marks. :shrug:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hallo y'all! We got a few bits for the baby but my family are quite supersticious and didn't want to jinx anything. We got some GORGEOUS hungry caterpillar stuff from OHs mum though and a Peter Rabbit moneybox from his nan. 

I'm so sleepy, i too am back to the first tri, napping stage (maybe even worse in fact!)


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- They're in separate sacs. That's the crazy thing! I still don't know how they managed to get where they are.


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> I actually fell asleep on the sofa for 20 mins today after an hours walk but although I still felt tired tonight it's now 1am and I've got up as I can't sleep. So annoying because I know I'm shattered! I've also noticed the baby has moved less over the last few days which I'm hoping is down to running out of space. The kicks just don't seem as strong and it's been worrying me a bit. Not much I can do about it though I guess other than trust everything is fine, it was only Wednesday I heard the heartbeat loud and clear. Every so often I get a big boot as if to reassure me. Ho hum.
> 
> Continuing to send Amy and Connie positive vibes and hope the rest of you are enjoying the break xx

Hey lozza...meant to reply earlier to your posting. I am noticing less noticable movement if that makes sense...well less proper kicks. Still periods of movement as in baby shuffling around and changing position but not as many jabs for sure. I think its normal as baby gets bigger and has less space....my baby book said that. Still more active at bedtime and more sleeping for baby during the day x x


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you for all your support <3

I will try set up a new journal in the next day or so and pass you the link :) x


----------



## newfielady

Wt's, that's crazy. It's crazy what can go on in there. :wacko:
Mitch, I agree. Before it was just really noticable kicks. Now it's more flips, jabs and turns. But I notice it all the time :wacko: I don't think she canget comfortable inthere. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks newfie i was planning on saving the firming oil for after the birth anyway but def will now.

sorry for my terrible spelling anf typing. i am really tired too and actually feeling a bit sick. im not sure if its cos i have eaten too much sweet stuff or whether i actually am going to be sick. yuck.


----------



## LaRockera

Amy - thanks for the update hon, I'd also love to start stalking your journal, please let us know in the cerclage thread as well, if you wish of course.

Lozza- I concur with the other ladies. 29 weeks today and she's been quieter than usual. I've still got my 10+ a day but today she mainly responded to my stimuli, ie. lying on side, kicking off my hand, that sort of thing. I suppose this will vary from day to day, but I was told as she you feel more than 10 movements a day and she more or less follows her patterns, the intensity can fluctuate. I've also read about the lack of space the other ladies refer to. 

x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi my gorgeous preggo gals!!!

Amy - sending love to little Connie...she looks awesome, praying for continued improvement :hugs::hugs:

Glad you all seem to have had a fab time...albeit the usual 'family' issues for some people. We have had a really quiet lovely time. I am back at work tomorrow and OH is still off...so that's a bit crap!!! 

WT - loving the ultrasound picture :thumbup: cute!!!

Wouldluv - awesome 4D pics...so detailed!!! 

Loving the pics of everyone's lovely baby goodies :kiss:

Well....I got my blender but I also got my ETERNITY RING :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Glowstar said:


> Well....I got my blender but I also got my ETERNITY RING :happydance::happydance:

Awwwww. So not only is your honey very hunky, he's also sneaky and sweet. :thumbup:

EDIT TO ADD: Notwithstanding his sweetness, I hope that doesn't put you on the hook for his Christmas BJ. :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

wondertwins said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Well....I got my blender but I also got my ETERNITY RING :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Awwwww. So not only is your honey very hunky, he's also sneaky and sweet. :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: Notwithstanding his sweetness, I hope that doesn't put you on the hook for his Christmas BJ. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: he's already had 'payment' in kind :rofl: :rofl: :blush:

Anyhoo...so glad your 'boys' are thriving in there....you're doing a great job WT!!


----------



## kymied

As for baby gifts we got $200 from hubby's biological father (estranged for 25 years) He told us to spend it on us, that the baby would be taken care of later. We said "Wow that's almost exactly what we spent on cloth diapers!" Would he rather we say we spent it on drywall or new windows?
MIL gave us a set of wooden alphabet blocks.
Friends got me an awesome shirt: https://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/bc2c/?srp=2#tabs
They also got hubby an amazing book: https://www.amazon.com/Dangerous-Th...4197/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325021777&sr=8-1 It's all about teaching kids how to dangerous things so they don't try it on their own and hurt themselves. So it's a few years before we can do any of it with the kiddo but still awesome.
(My mom got a bunch of stuff but we haven't done our gift exchange yet because she's visiting my brother out of state.)

Right now the little guy has shoved himself under my left rib, it's like there's a really awkward lump there. I can't slouch!

I passed my glucose tolerance test. It says normal is <135, I got 133. Is that cutting it too close? Or is passing good enough?

The other night I had a somewhat traumatic dream. The baby was getting lesions on her brain. (yes this dream baby was a girl) I don't know how they were able to image it but they showed us these little crescent moon shapes forming and dropping one drop of blood. They had to do surgery in utero. I don't know how it ended but I woke up and my nipples had made puddles on the sheet, I guess they were worried about the baby.


----------



## citymouse

Aw, your nipples love the baby.


----------



## wouldluvabub

citymouse said:


> Aw, your nipples love the baby.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Exactly what I was going to say, wouldluv! 

Scary dream though... And as one of the non-leakers on this thread, can I just say... :shock:


----------



## citymouse

lauraclili said:


> Scary dream though... And as one of the non-leakers on this thread, can I just say... :shock:

Oh, you haven't lived until you've been in a crowded room and thought, "How can I look down at my boob without making it super obvious that I'm checking for wet spots?"

Something happened the other day that made me concerned about the baby, and sure enough... though apparently it's only my right boob that cares at this point in time.


----------



## lauraclili

citymouse said:


> Something happened the other day that made me concerned about the baby, and sure enough... though apparently it's only my right boob that cares at this point in time.

The mind boggles, are you telling me you have one uncaring boob? How will this inconsiderate member buck up its ideas for later?


----------



## kymied

Lefty cares more than righty does but they both care.


----------



## lauraclili

:haha:


----------



## citymouse

lauraclili said:


> The mind boggles, are you telling me you have one uncaring boob? How will this inconsiderate member buck up its ideas for later?

:haha: 

I don't know. I think maybe my left boob has disassociative emotional issues. 

Sooooo... :blush: Can I tell ONE more MIL and SIL story?

I woke up this morning with a sore throat and all congested. I was instantly enraged because MIL and SIL have been sniffling and coughing all week and keep saying it's "allergies." DH went to work and I went to the grocery store to buy toilet paper since they've used about 100 rolls in the past week.

I came home and SIL was gone to a "minute clinic" because her tonsil is swollen. :roll: Turns out she's had an ear infection for weeks. They were all going to meet for lunch and I said, "I'm not going to be hanging around SIL." 

MIL: It's just an ear infection.

Me: But she's coughing. So...

MIL: And she's on antibiotics.

Me: But it will be two or three days before she's not contagious.

DH: Remember, (my darling, darling wife) can't take any medicine right now.

MIL: Oh, well, I'm sure you could get on antibiotics.

Me: Uh... 

(Me inside: WTF??? #[email protected]!* [email protected]%& !$*@#&*)

So I should be fine with SIL coughing all over the kitchen and house (does nobody know how to use a tissue anymore?) because if I DO catch her infection I can always just go on antibiotics. :growlmad:

[/MIL stories]


----------



## crowned

Hilarious boob stories, ladies! Mine don`t leak generally except a drop here or there, unless I squeeze them a bit. I guess maybe I should invest in bra pads soon though!

I had my 28 week appt with the midwife today, and she had reassuring news - she had no idea the obstetrician was going to go all psycho and start managing my care herself, so she`s going to call her tomorrow morning and figure out what`s going on. Hopefully I only have to have one doctor or midwife from here on out. It was a really good appt - DH got to come with me and meet her, finally, and he really liked her too, which is awesome :flower:

Hope everyone had a great Christmas - I`ve been reading and keeping up, just haven`t had time to post much. Got a couple of big bags of baby clothes and blankets from DH`s aunt, which was wonderful. Some are boy, some girl, some neutral, so she said just give away whatever we can`t use for our little one to someone else who can use it. I have a friend who`s expecting 3 months after me, so that`ll be perfect.


----------



## pristock230

Hey ladies! Hope all of you are feeling well and had a lovely holiday! Pur holiday was great! Busy but great! DH and I both had yesterday off and we changed around our 6 yr olds room to accomodate her brother and DH even put together her crib - I was so happy. Everyone has been saying that he will put together the crib once I am in labor so him putting it together yesteday was such a relief!

Amy - sending prayers your way for Connie! She seems like a fighter!


----------



## citymouse

How nice to get your crib up, pristock! I've officially entered the "OMG Christmas is over we're running out of TIME! PANIC NOW!" phase.


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies!

Hope you've all been having a good time! I'm feeling sympathy on the in laws issues. I have MIL and her mother coming tomorrow, oh god :shock: So i feel your pain :hugs:

Amy, its so thoughtful of you to take the time to update us, Connie is so beautiful and brave and strong :kiss: You are both in my thoughts and prayers each day :hugs:

We braved the Ikea sale today, got the units i've been wanting for a while for really cheap, ace. :thumbup:

Had some random woman ask me in a cafe this morning when i was due and when i said she sort of went :shock: and said, "only one?!?" I was like "erm, yes, just the one" and sort of sighed. Then she walked off a bit and suddenly turned round and looked really embarrassed and said "I'm sorry" and then "you must get that all the time" and left the shop. I was like :saywhat: ?!? So she realised she'd accidentally been a bit insulting, and then tried to apologise and basically made it even worse! :haha: My Mum said did i know her and when i said no she was really shocked :rofl: Thing is, she was right, i do get it all the time. I clearly just have an obscenely big bump? :haha: People keep staring at me, i'm feeling a bit like a freakshow at the moment :wacko:

Its finally sinking in i'm not going back to work :dance: Its just as well really as i'm definitely not feeling up to it! My Mum is off tomorrow, and although its been lovely having her here, i'll be quite glad when she goes, i'm allergic to dogs, and she has to bring her dog with her. Its usually fine, but i can't take any antihistamines in 3rd tri so i've been getting progressively worse and worse allergic reaction symptoms as the days have gone by :nope: I'm feeling pretty crappy tonight.

Oh, movement wise, i seem to be getting less kicks as such, but more of the weird rolling movements, where i can see my whole belly shifting about, i forgot how odd it feels!

Well this took about a million years to post as i just peezed really badly in the bed and had to change the bedsheets :dohh: Nightmare, its definitely time to get the mattress protector out. I swear i never had it this bad last time! Better get going on the pelvic floor exercises!


----------



## waula

evening ladies!

Amy - Connie looks so beautiful - hoping all goes well with her - keep strong xxx

so many in-law issues - little bit hormonal lads????!!! some of them sound hideous - can't believe so many of you have soooo many of them to stay!!!! we do in-laws at their houses for 36hrs max at a time - keeps things simple!!!!

Leaky boobs??? Still as dry as a board over here - not sure if I can cope with leaking just yet!!!!!!!! But would be nice to know they work!

Hoping your doggy issues are all resolved ladies? More doggy issues at this end - my other Collie dislocated her hip just before Christmas - takes putting her under anaesthetic to get it back in and incredibly painful (glad we're both vets!!!) and it came back out again this morning so we spent another 3 hours in theatre getting it back in - dealing with your own dog in the hospital is pretty awful - last chance before massive open hip operation by a consultant costing a lot of money so got fingers crossed...

Movement-wise - still getting a lot over here; jabs, pokes, rolls...but i think anterior placenta has kept him quiet-ish until now so loving the reassurance!

Apart from dog issues, Christmas was lovely at this end - just went far too fast and not looking forward to work tomorrow...

Night ladies xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

Spent the whole day yesterday searching for a new sofa....:wacko: But found one thankfully $3500 (A little over our origional budget!) :shock:

Now gotta get 3 beds, the washing machine, the fridge freezer & other essentials (pots/pans, cutlery, plates/cups etc etc)....ready for our move into 'unfurnished rental'....Wish me luck, cos its not easy, especially in shops I dont really know :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

I just about died laughing with the leaky boob thing ladies. Mine haven't leaked yet, fingers crossed, but I have noticed them a bit shiny once or twice. :wacko: 
C'Mouse- I have entered the "OMG Christmas is over and I have to get the baby stuff ready before she gets here" stage as well!


----------



## citymouse

I remember shiny nipples during the 2ww, Newfie! 

So laddies, is anyone counting kicks? Just wanted to mention that there are free iPhone/iPad apps if you search for "fetal kick counter" in the AppStore. All the fun of paying attention to baby without the arduous task of counting to ten. :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

just wrote a long reply, and it deleted itself :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## loolindley

lets try again...

Loving the leaky nipple talk, especially the bit about having to checking a crowded room :rofl: I've not had anything yet, which I know I should be grateful for (who wants leaky nipples, right? :haha:), but I would like some reassurance that I am all plumbed up and ready to go. Are any of you BF Mum's buying formula in just in case? I think I might. Also, UK Mums, is there any difference between the J&J breast pads and cheap ones like Asda's own (apart from the massive price difference?).

Ok...what was next...... Ummmmmm

Emera, I get rude comments about my bump size all the time. I feel like reassuring them and telling them that it's mostly fat, but they probably wouldn't appove of that either! My brother asked (jokingly) if it was triplets :grr: He now knows NEVER to say that to a pregnant woman again, after I threw a newspaper at him and started crying :rofl:

Amy, Thank you for taking the time to update us about Connie. She looks a good size, but her arms look so tiny next to your fingers. I am so glad that she is fighting on, and you remain in my thoughts daily :hugs:

Mouse, I obviously had the same opinion about Xmas overriding any baby panic, and it is hitting me like a sledgehammer what we have to do in the next 85(ish) days. I am determind to remain calm until the solicitors open again (3rd Jan), and then I am going to kick some house buying arse (or at least try to). Just hope that the baby doesn't decide to suprise us early!!

AFM, I went into work yesterday morning, and was in agony. My back was spasming, and I was having shooting pains up and down. I came home from work and went to bed, but it's still killing me. On top of that I have the usual leg aches, and now my hands and fingers have stared to get random pins and needles too. I'm at the midwife for my 28 week appointment at 11, so hopefully she can give me some bad back advice if nothing else.

I also appear to have eaten a bit too much over the festive period, as my work trousers were a bit tight yesterday :blush: I want to be healthy, but it is so hard when there is a chocolate mountain in your kitchen!!!!

Have a great day folks. x


----------



## kymied

My husband FINALLY felt the baby move. He was bouncing around last night at bed time so I had my husband put both hands on and kept say "Did you feel that?" (I can't tell what's on the outside or the inside) and eventually it turned to him asking "Was that him?" "That's so cool, do it again!" "See! I'm not making it up!" I think he was expecting something bigger. I had to tell him that right now his hands and feet are tiny but they'll get bigger and stronger. Kicks directly to your bladder/cervix/stomach/rib/spine probably feel a lot harder than kicks to your hand.

Anyways, he's a happy papa now.

Pregnancy is so pretty: leaky boobs, swamp crotch, excitement over bowel movements etc....


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good morning March Mamas *

Well im mildly peeved off. I had a lay in till 11am (was KNACKERED) and came downstairs to find a letter from the hospital saying my appt with the ob was TODAY at 11:10am!! So of course ive called and cancelled it - and its rearranged for next weds at 9am.

Thing is i could have seen the ob today and done a GTT test (this hasnt been mentioned yet as urine was clear but i assume i will?) and booked in for a growth scan for next week etc.... so its really annoying.

ALSO last rant - i saw someone i know on boxing day and he said ''sure your not carrying twins?'' :grr: everyone else has said im not very big? Its so annoying.

RIGHT. RANTING OVER!

so to catch up...

*Leaking *- None for me yet tho sometimes they do feel moist when i go to bed.... but no drops etc

*Movement - * still strongest at night but far less ''jabs'' now and more just ''rolling''. More than ten movements a day still but not as obvious as at say, 25 weeks. 
*
Body*- URGH feel huge. Putting on my shoes is now a pain in the ass. Defo having to start taking it easier now. Also, im tired easily.... just like first tri.

*Stretchies* - I got them reallllly low down (basically on lady part) a while ago and that doesnt bother me - as its always covered up :rofl: BUT ive not got one stretchie measuring about an inch coming off my appendix scar. I guess that skin cant strech as well? :shrug: No others....yet. Lots of horrible small spider veins tho... but apparently these go.

was that it on topics...... cant remember? :shrug:

*EDIT:* *ahhhhhhhh im a big round orange vegetable thing! YAY *


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - we've newfruited at last!!!!!!!!!! A Squash!!!!!!!!!

Hi all, still not been to the sales to buy a laptop so won't write much on my phone. Thanks for reassuring comments about movement, it's helped so much.

Catch up soon
X


----------



## Glowstar

Ahhhh the leaky boob topic....lush :rofl: strangely enough, I've BF 2 babies and never had leaky boobs until they were born :shrug: so you ladies must have udders :mamafy::rofl:

Whoever asked about breast pads....there is NO difference...save yourself a bomb and buy the Asda ones :winkwink:

Movement - back to hardly feeling any again...thank god for the doppler...no idea what he's doing in there :wacko:

FT - how crap is that!!! maybe they are just going straight for the scan and bypassing the GTT until later, sure the scan will give them a fairly good idea of what's going on. I've got my growth scan next Thursday :flower:

I'm back at work today and it's PANTS :brat: I want to go home :brat: and top it all off I'm still a bloody eggplant thingy :brat:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - ive not been booked to have a scan OR a GTT test - just for the ob to feel my bump lol. Thats the weird thing - they just dont seem too concerned. Maybe its because my nan had 11 babies all over 11pounds... :shrug:

we'll see. 

BTW ladies, have any of you weighed yourself to see your weight gain?


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies, Sorry been away over Christmas and not had time to update or really catch up.

Wanted to send my love and hugs to Amy and Connie though, She looks gorgeous and I am so glad she is a little fighter!! 

hope everyone else had a non eventful Christmas and is doing good.

I sadly am ill, i have tonsillitis but can't get a doctors appointment as my doctors are awful and keep just telling me to call back :( otherwise I'm all fine!

EDIT - oh and i got a message from the doctors (after i;d called them twice today) saying that i need to retake my blood test from last week as there was some abnormalities, but i called back they couldn&#8217;t tell me what it was. All she said was &#8216;some things are high and some things are low&#8217; brilliant. Gotta go see the nurse next Wednesday morning to have it re done.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon lads,

im glad its not just me that has entered the 'xmas is over panic now' stage.

im hormonal, i just cried because hubby wouldnt help clear the spare room. we are supposed to be painting the nursery tomorrow but obviously cant if it is still full of stuff. it amazes me how much crap we have!

in one cupboard (bearing in mind there is just two if us) i have found 6 pillows (spare), 2 double duvets, one single duvet, a ghetto blaster from the 1990's, a bin bag full of beanie babies (mine... lol), loads of teddies, about 10 board games, and tonnes more crap.

aaaargh. such a mess.

still its ready for painting now and the spare double bed has gone in the loft so its looking quite spacious.
 
leaky boobs..... mine leak if i squeeze them but i havent noticed any spontaneous leaking... hopefully not yet! might invest in some nipple pads anyway.

has anyone got any good baby bargains in the sales?


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - what sort of things were being tested via your bloods? its likely its just iron levels or something right? :hugs: stupid they couldnt tell you??!!


----------



## Glowstar

FT - :shrug: bit strange really :shrug: get your foot put down next week if you don't get all the answers you need that make you feel better. Sooo many people 'rape' the NHS for all it's worth....then there are those of us who hardly ever use it...get your moneys worth while you can :winkwink:

L&L - I would seriously phone back and say you want to know what was wonky about the results...maybe it's just me....but my attitude would be..it's my body...my blood...tell me what's wrong...set my mind at rest...then let's do the blood test again :winkwink: I'd hate not knowing for a whole week :wacko:

Mrs Cupcake....think we are all getting to the 'nesting' stage...wanting to get things ready. Last night I sat and cut all the tags off stuff and sorted it into sizes etc and then put it all in his drawers :baby: OH has banned me from buying anything else....and to be fair he's probably right :blush: 
Bought a couple of things in the Next sale....got a little hoody for £5 for free as girl forgot to scan it :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## littleANDlost

it was for iron levels so that's what I&#8217;m guessing, It was just the receptionist i spoke to who just didn't have a clue, I'm not sure if i should maybe call the midwife or not, it&#8217;s never my midwife i get through to though and i don't know if the people i speak to can actually access my notes and things. I'm not to worried really, just wish they could have told me so i knew for sure.


----------



## loolindley

I had the 28 week bloods today, and she said they were testing for Iron levels, and also check that the baby isn't reacting with my blood. I think it is unlikely to be the second if they are waiting until next week to retest you. They would have rushed it through if they were concerned.

Well, I've had an eventful morning. I went to my appointment, and she is worried that because I have shooting back pains, and pins and needles in my legs that I have syatica (sp?). I have have Carpel Tunnel syndrome because it's in my hands too. Anyway, she sent me straight to the doctors, and has had me signed off for 4 weeks!!!! A little excessive I think?? :shrug:

If my damn back wasn't hurting so much I would see it as perfect packing time, but as it is....OWWWWW!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ooh well done glow on the free hoodie!

i plan on venturing into town on friday to see what is about, i dont expect stuff to be discounted that much really and from what i have seen online nothing i want is reduced anyway. boo. i must remember that online discount codes are pretty good really like that 20% one for mothercare before xmas.

i want some duck egg coloured accessories for the nursery like cushions and throws etc to make it a bit more homely. im worried it will look bare!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oh dear loo doesnt sound good! dont forget that if you go sick towards the end of your pregnancy your employers can make you start maternity leave early. i forget the exact time scales but something to bear in mind....


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks Glow - im defo going to mention that altho my nanny had big babies, myself and my OH were NOT big babies so i want a scan AND the GTT! :)

L&L - i always get my results via the receptionist who has access to them, maybe u cud call back and see if its a different one and ask again? or as Glow says - mention that its YOUR blood and you want to know whats low / high. Saying that i bet its iron levels and therefore wouldnt worry :hugs:

Loo - 4 weeks off, thats good right? you dont have to start your mat leave tho as its preg related do you?? :shrug:

Cupcake - ive had a look in sales but think i have all the essentials i wanted now.... the nursery is looking good now too. so exciting :dance:
*
so ladies..... i know we dont like to talk weight but who has weighed themselves?? At week 26 i had put on 15 pounds .... and now te scale says ive put on 21 pounds?? Guessing Christmas turkey helped out there *


----------



## loolindley

Eeesh. Now I'm worried they are going to make me start my mat leave early! I thought they could only do that if it was 4 weeks before your edd? I hope not!

I will wait and see if work contact me I think.

Right! Think I am gong to squeeze a nap into my busy schedule! Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## firsttimer1

i just checked my contract and if i HAVE to have time off from week 28 my mat leave automatically starts.... so defo check hun xxx


----------



## wondertwins

*Good morning dearies*. :flower:

I am happy not to have leaky boobs, but I feel sort of bad that they are so emotionally disconnected and uncaring. :haha: 

*C'Mouse*- I'm ready to kick your MIL out and I don't even know her!!! Of course it's ridiculous of her to suggest that antibiotics aren't drugs, but even worse is the reality that she doesn't care about your suffering!!! Yes, you could take antibiotics to deal with an illness, but until they work, you're stuck with the pain and ickiness of being sick and you can't get all doped up like you'd like.

*Emera*- I think baby-brain is contagious, and when someone who is not pregnant is near one of us preggos, they lose their ability to filter their comments!!! :dohh: When people act like that, I'm in favor of making them feel uncomfortable in return.

*Cupcake*- I love that you have a ghetto blaster!!! :rofl: The one good thing about having just moved is that it forced me to clean things out. It was shocking to me how many linens we have for bed sizes that we don't have. And towels.... OMG we had a lot of towels. If you figure out what to do with your beanie babies, let me know. I have a bunch of those too. :shrug:

*Loo*- The mountain of chocolate in my kitchen is evil too. :devil:

*FT*- I have weighed myself. Drum roll please.... 27 pounds. :cry: 27 pounds at 27 weeks is not awful for twins, but it is definitely on the high side. I always have been an overachiever. :rofl: (Damn you, chocolate!!!)

*L&L*- I agree with Glowie. Call back and ask to speak to the nurse or midwife or whoever will know how to interpret the results. It's probably just your iron level, but you still have a right to know.

AFM.... I feel like a fat, misshapen cow. :cry: It's not the number on the scale that makes me feel that way, but rather the freakish shape my body is starting to take over the past 2 weeks. It's not a pretty site. :cry: Yesterday, I went home during lunch because DH is home this week. He started kissing me with big slobbery, passionate kisses. It was the sweetest thing ever to think he'd want to show me affection in my current cow-like state. So what did I do? Did take him to the bedroom and show him my appreciation? Of course not. I cried. Cause that's what I do best. Poor DH is very confused. :haha: (Don't worry about him too much... I made it up to him later. :winkwink:)


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - dont worry hun i feel the same :hugs:

DH tried it on last night and i said i couldnt due to being upset that i have ONE stretch mark. HA. its so silly. Added to that of course i feel huge. :rofl:

i am sooooooo impatient to reach 30 weeks...... 30 weeks seems so........ HUGE.


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies

Re. Enforced mat leave i'm pretty sure that what FT said is the standard. If you are inside the period you can take mat leave (ie.start of your 29th week +) and you have to take time off for pregnancy related illness, you employer MAY choose to start your mat leave early. They don't have to though, its just an option they legally have if it suits them to do so. 

Loo - Hope the Carpal tunnel isn't giving you too much trouble and you can enjoy relaxing a bit on your time off (and gently pack if you are up to it) :hugs:

FT - I've eaten enough for a whole family all by myself over christmas, noooo wayyy am i getting on the scales until after the baby comes now!! :haha:

L&L - I'm sure if it was anything desperate with your bloods they'd have you back in there sharpish. Mostly likely they just buggered it up. I had a call to say there was an anomaly with my test for syphilis, i was like... :shock: Turned out they had just fluffed the test, so the result was unreadable and they needed too do it again. I did spend several days trying to work out where i could have contracted syphilis from since i had Roh though :haha:

Hummm, sure i wanted to make more replies...... stupid baby brain!

Bleh, spent all morning cleaning the house now my mum has gone and trying to get rid of all the dog hair. I'm still sneezing loads though. :( I also have a really sore throat. I can't decide if its from the allergies or if i'm getting another cold. If its another cold i'll be seriously miffed!!

MIL Rant! Flipping MIL, was supposed to get here for 11am. Called at 10am to say she'd got some new tyres for her car and would be setting off soon. I figured she'd get here for 12.30 ish, seeing as she was talking about bringing mushrooms to make some soup for lunch (OH and i both hate mushrooms, so managed to put her off that idea!) So, spent the rest of my morning making a soup and a vegetarian stew for lunch and dinner (MIL is a veggie). Was really hungry by 12 noon but thought, no its fine, she'll be here soon. Got roh fed and to bed. By 13.20 i was starving so got OH to call MIL. She says "oh, we are about 20 mins away from the M4 (so like 1 hour 20 mins away minimum) we didn't want to rush so set off a bit later, and then decided to stop for lunch just now" WTF?!? At least call and say what your doing, surely?!?! Eesh, so now i have a ton of soup, which is fine, but i could have made less, i'll be eating the same thing all week now :dohh: And i was way too hungry by the time i ate, so i now have awful heartburn :( The bloody woman is soooo sketchy! :rolleyes Right, rant over. I'm now about to take a nap, and stuff whether she arrives before i'm done or not, i just don't care! She's a retired MW, so she should understand how it is when you are pregnant (not that she seemed to last time, but hey :shrug: )

Sure i'll be back before too long to bang my head against a wall or something :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies, just popping in. I still have a few things to get ready before the baby shower tonight, which my MIL just informed me (via FIL) that she will _not_ be attending. :nope: I don't like her and would rather she not be there but it still kinda hurts my feelings. Is that silly or just being pregnant?
When I stepped on my scales last week it said I had gained 8 lbs. M Doctors appointment is tomorrow so I'll find out for sure then. :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok ive just had a good hormonal cry over something thats probably stupid.

My MIL got me a maternity top for xmas and i just went to put it on... and its huge. so i look at the label and its a UK 16! im a 12 :( WTF?? did she think you have to buy a few sizes up or is she saying im bigger than am?

this combined with being asked ''sure its not twins'' and feeling generally huge and ugly has just made me reallllllllly down. 

Im sure its hormones but still. 

and i hope this doesnt offend anyone who is a uk 16 as thats not my intention at all - but she KNOWS im a 12 :cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT: I got the same comment a few weeks ago "Are you sure its not twins?" and "Are you sure they got your due date correct?" It made me question if my due date was wrong, so I asked my GP at my last appointment and she said I was right on track for my size and date. So don't worry we are all starting to feel like this. I think people just don't realize how much our bodies need to grow to accommodate a baby, and plus the woman who made my comments has never had a child.

How was everyone's Christmas? I haven't been on in a few days so i've missed out on things here. How is Amy and Connie doing, i've been thinking of them.


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT, I'm gonna weigh myself now. I'll let you know. Probably 900lbs!


----------



## wondertwins

FT- :hugs: So apparently MILs can be just as clueless as complete strangers when it comes to saying/doing stupid things!!! We should start a public service campaign informing the world of pregnancy etiquette.

_Good to say_:

1. You're XX weeks?! Wow! You look great! Congrats on your baby. You're going to make a wonderful mummy.

_Not allowed to say_:

1. You're XX weeks?! Wow! Are you sure you don't have an 80 pound tumor in there? I don't know how you're going to cope with having a baby at your age/station-in-life/etc.


----------



## MissyBlaze

OHs step mum asked me how much weight i'd put on on boxing day. I was SO tempted to ask her the same thing. Old cow. 

I've actually put on 16 boo hoo. Here is a bump pic from just now.
 



Attached Files:







30+2.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crowned

I weighed myself at my appointment yesterday, FT, and I've gained 21 (21!!!!!!) lbs over my lowest weight (11 weeks) during pregnancy, and 16 lbs over my pre-preg weight. The midwife was thrilled though - I thought it was ridiculous, as 10 of those lbs are from the last 5 weeks (we're not supposed to gain 2 lbs a week, are we?!?), but I guess she didn't think I was gaining fast enough before, so she's happy now.


----------



## loolindley

Missy, My MiL DID ask me of my weight was an 'issue' with the doctors!!! HOW VERY DARE YOU!!!!!! :rofl:

WT, 2 days ago my oh told me how beautiful he thought I was, and I cried. Not just a tear, but half an hour of proper gulpy sobbing. In fact, now I am crying again. Fool that I am!!!


----------



## loolindley

Ooh, please can someone confirm that this is correct. I know how I read it, but don't want to miss anything. It is from the letter Arriva Trains sent me when I informed them of my pregnancy...

*"Your maternity leave would start automatically if you are absent from work due to a pregnancy related illness the fourth week before the start of your EWC."*

It then goes on later to say

*"The earliest date you may begin to take your leave is the 11th week before the week in which your baby is due and where reasonably practicle you must give at least 28 days notice. If your baby were to be born before the date your leave was due to start your leave would start automatically on the day after you give birth."*

Now, I'm not mad am I? Does that suggest I am ok to take these 4 weeks off (the doctor wrote on the note pregnancy related back pains), and return back to work for 2 weeks before my planned leave was to start?

I think I just need confirmation, as everything has stopped making sense to me!


----------



## citymouse

Hi, lads! 

Sorry to those with midwife and doctor drama. L&L, it seems like they've told you some details so they ought to just tell you everything! 

Don't agonize over weight gain. This is a tough time of year to be entering the rapid gain stage. I'm afraid to look at my scale, especially since my Mom's box of Christmas cookies came in yesterday.

I found an in-law rant thread in third tri so I'm venting there. But I think they leave today! Which is an immense relief, because I have never met anyone with poorer sickness hygiene than they have. They cough all over everything! It makes me feel sick. :sick:


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- What does EWC mean?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loo, i would say that as you are going to be absent during the four weeks prior to your maternity leave starting it would seem that your maternity leave will automatically start now. anyone else agree?

you could just take 2 of the 4 weeks your doc has signed you off for and then go back to work, therefore not being off in the crucial 4 week period....

the second paragraph is about planned leave, the first paragraph is about unplanned leave


----------



## loolindley

EWC = Estimated week of childbirth.

Cupcake, the original plan was that I would work until Feb 1st, when I would take 9 weeks annual leave (all my leave due to me for the rest of the year), and after that I would start my maternity leave, so allthough I would be off from the 1st Feb, my actual maternity leave wouldn't start until later.

As it stands, the sick note will take me up to Jan 24th, where I plan to return to work until Feb 1st, and then start my leave, if that makes sense. Do you still think that it means they would start my mat leave now?


----------



## loolindley

I'm not ignoring anyone who is kind enough to reply, it's just my oh has come home and wants to go and do the weekly food shop. Oh joy. Did I say that with enough enthusiasm?? :rofl: :yipee:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo- i would read from that letter that if you are signed off sick with preg related illness within 4 weeks of when you are scheduled to start mat leave they can automatically enforce it. When are you due to go on mat leave? If less than 4 weeks away thenyes thsy will enforce mat leave...iflonger then no. Thats how i read it. Tbh i thought it was within 11 weeks of due date ghey could enforce but that doesnt seem to be what they say....their rules different i guess.

Weight gain wise...about 1 stone up on pre-preg weight...about 14lbs i guess so not too bad with xmas being in the way......i am though about 20 up on my low point weight wise - around 13 weeks...though that doesnt count. Mw not checking my weight...i said i was about a stone up though and she said thats good. I have been eating a little more and certainly more sugary foods than usual. 

Hormones wise.....i am not feeling the most sexy i have ever done in my life and that is making me feel a little down....was a little teary with hubby last night...saying that i wanted to dtd but just didnt feel the energy and desire to do it when it looks like i have swallowed a basketball.

Ft and l&l regards your appts and repeated bloods/results....try not to worry too much...they would get you straight in if anything to worry about. The fact that they didnt tell you exact results means that its not critical. Remember if only iron / haematinics (whic it is and some antibodies) at 28 weeks...then these are to be monitored but abnormal levels would not be harmful to you or baby.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ok, so EWC stands for week of childbirth, i just guessed it meant something to do with maternity leave. if you are taking 9 weeks annual leave before your maternity leave then i would say you are fine to take this 'signed off' leave.


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey guys, as promised... the link to my journal

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...eonatal-journey-born-26-2-a.html#post14700425

Hope you're all keeping well xx


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- If EWC means Estimated Week of Childbirth, then I read it the same way you do. If you have a pregnancy-related illness within the 4 weeks prior to the estimated week of childbirth (i.e. 40 weeks), then your maternity leave will automatically start. In other words, if you continued working through 36 weeks, and had a pregnancy-related illness, they would automatically put you on maternity leave even if you hadn't requested it. 

The second paragraph that you have quoted sets forth the guidelines for the earliest that you can request your maternity leave (i.e. 11 weeks before EWC), the notice period for requesting leave and what happens if you happen to give birth before starting leave.

I know nothing about UK maternity benefits/laws, but as a matter of contract interpretation, I agree with you. :)


----------



## newfielady

> loo, i would say that as you are going to be absent during the four weeks prior to your maternity leave starting it would seem that your maternity leave will automatically start now. anyone else agree?

I don't know much about UK leave and such but I understand it the same way as the others.
I'm going to check out Amy's journal now. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks for the journal link Amy, I've subscribed so I don't miss any updates!!

Gosh so much to catch up on in the last couple of hours...you chatterboxes!!

Bless everyone for crying :hugs:....even about having sex :rofl: wait till you've had baby and you're crying about how big your minky might feel to OH, or how your jelly belly might feel when he get's on top...that's a whole other blubbering topic :rofl:
Well we managed to DTD on Boxing Day which is the first time in a few weeks. Must admit it was a bit slippery :shock: so swamp crotch is back with a vengance!

Must admit if OH says something to me the tiniest wrong way I burst into tears...ahhhhh hormones :thumbup:


----------



## MsCrow

Just a quick post from my phone .... Loo, I think its all moot as you're nowhere near your ewc as your taking so much leave. If you're worried, take 2 weeks and talk to your manager about managing the sciatica which could also be non-pregnancy related?!?


----------



## lozza1uk

:hugs:Hi all,

So helpful to have a couple of lawyers on here helping Loo out!:thumbup:

Have borrowed my parents' laptop just to get on and post. Glad everyone seemed to have a good Christmas, now that's out the way I guess we can count down to March, eek! I've noticed the September babies group now, that is scary!:wacko:

Have had a lovely Christmas so far. Still at my parents and DH has gone to London to visit friends, so i'll pick him up tomorrow and we'll drive to the inlaws for 3 days (less if we're struggling).:dohh:

While i've not had to suffer inlaws (yet), we did have my aunt over for Christmas day, and again yesterday and she did annoy us. We were having a name conversation and she kept going "oh no, please don't call it..." Not in response to any names we said (as we made it clear we're not telling anyone) but just a whole long list of random names, including a couple that actually we do quite like. She also kept complaining about the fact she was having to wait for dinner and had only had 3 pieces of toast all day. I felt awful for my poor mum who was slaving away in the kitchen! She's always had a real chip on her shoulder and is a bit odd, but she's on her own so we always feel we should have her christmas day, and regret it halfway through the day!

In terms of baby gifts, I didn't get too much due to my very supersitious parents, but did get a glider chair from them, and a Mamas & Papas Gingerbread cot mobile & lovely pair of Gap maternity pyjamas from my sister. DH got me a really nice changing bag (for way more than i'd have spent myself, its gorgeous and i'll use it as a normal bag before & after!) and a voucher for a pregnancy massage which i can't wait to book! After all the time I spent stressing about pram colour, the bag is a nice green colour, so good thing i went for silver, it will go beautifully!:xmas12:
I got DH an "I love Daddy" baby gro from the bump which he loved.

Talking about the pram, we spent a day unpacking & practicing with it before Christmas - the maxi-cosi adaptors aren't in the box though so DH was really disappointed, also with the mattress which was creased so we're going to ask for a new one. Love the pram though!:happydance:

Sales - there seems to be quite a lot in the mamas and papas sale but not a lot else around that we actually need. 

Weight - think i've put on about a stone & a half. Given up weighing myself though. I've managed a few walks the last few days so making some attempt to walk off the vast amounts of chocolates & mince pies i've consumed!:haha:

Amy - thanks for taking the time to post your journal, she looks so cute and really hope test results come back positive.

Right, off to enjoy my last evening of peace before hitting the inlaws tomorrow. Seeing our nieces & nephew will be nice, but will be great to get home in the new year. Catch up with you all soon.

xx

ETA - sorry, didn't realise how long & dull that ramble was!!


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry about all the issues going on! in laws, maternity leave, hormones, sex, blood work/tests, weight, etc :nope:

my main issue is that my iron pills are making me sick and constipated. i felt like i had morning sickness all over again today. i have to figure something else out. 

mouse- i know just what you mean about sick people coming around. i am always aware when my kids or i are sick and we dont go to friends/family homes, or church, or anywhere! i cant stand it when someone comes over to my home thats sick. or when i drop my kids off at the church baby room and kids are running around coughing, runny nosed, sneezing, looking like they are running temps. why wouldnt people stay home? i dont want my kids running all over town sick and not feeling good, not to mention you never know who has a compromised immune system. like other kids, older folks, and pregnant women, people who already have illnesses, etc. 

im not gonna worry about weight. its usually older women who make comments, but thats cuz they were encouraged to gain as little as possible which is completely unhealthy. yes, im a cow, but being in the last tri of pregnancy im allowed to be. so everyone can shove it. im housing another human being for the next three months inside my body. if someone can do it skinnier, good for their scrawny butt. this is how i do it and my babies are all born healthy.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i've forgotten who it was who got the bugaboo donkey... loo?

and for anyone else who wants to help, what do you think of this accessory for my pram....

https://www.mothercare.com/Bugaboo-...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

i thought it might be useful when in carrycot mode as you can clip it to the end of the carrycot. will be easier than using the basket.

unnecessary??


----------



## wondertwins

blessedmomma said:


> im housing another human being for the next three months inside my body. if someone can do it skinnier, good for their scrawny butt.

:haha: Amen, sister! :) I don't envy you having to take the iron pills. I had severe anemia when I was a teenager due to donating bone marrow to my brother. (My hemoglobin was at 4!) It stayed that way for 11 months, but I simply refused to take those iron pills. :sick: Of course, I was young and not pregnant so I had the luxury of ignoring the doctor. :blush:

Lozza- So sweet that your DH got you a nice changing bag, and such a relief that you went with the silver pram. :rofl: I'm torn on what to do for a bag. My girlfriend gave me a nice changing bag for Christmas. It very fancy, but not really my style. It's ENORMOUS and made of this quilted blue and white toile. To me, it looks like a piece of overnight luggage. I'm more of a backpack kind of gal. :thumbup:

Glowie- I'd forgotten about the jelly belly!!! Oh noooo!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi laides hope ur all ok not much from my end same old :(

got my moses basket today in the sale 35 quid :D

theres a post in by swap and sell with some girls clothes if anybody is intresed x


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm well chuffed that my midwife is letting me try Spatone before she put me on the ferrous! She had to argue with the doctor but i think I feel better for it (although I am sick again). 

In other news, my friend is being induced on saturday, it's making me realise that it's actually getting close for us too! She's so scared. Poor thing


----------



## blessedmomma

nurse just called and my gd test came back with a number of 93. they said that was good. my iron levels were 10.6 and they said they usually dont get too worried until its under 10. so now im wondering if im even considered anemic at all! i realize there is more of a chance of hemorrhaging with 6th pregnancy on, but if im not anemic already i dont want to take these stupid pills.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Where I am, anything under 11 is considered abnormal, it would be much better to build up your levels at this stage... Then you can afford to lose more blood... could you try and get some more natural supplements? Like Spatone (I don't know if that's available where you are).


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for the advice lads! The HR department at work opens back up next Wednesday, so I will double check with them about stuff. I'm sure it must be how I read it, but would hate to be starting my maternity leave so early because of the effect it will have on how much time I have _afterwards_.

Cupcake, yep, it's me who has the donkey. It's getting delivered to my parents tomorrow, so I can't wait until I can go and play with it!!! We looked at the organiser, and decided that unless you were popping out (ie to the supermarket, or for a quick lunch), then it wouldn't be much good because it had very little room, so no space for clean clothes, bottles etc. We have, however indulged in a bugaboo changing bag. Only really because we got the 20% off at Mothercare (code SLB), and because it was the only one we could find that me oh and I would _both_ be happy carrying around. We got it in canvas, because the leather one looked a bit feminine, but we are verry happy with it. It also comes with matching bottle and food insulators (for what it's worth!!!) as I said, an indulgence, but it _was_ a bargain!!
https://www.mothercare.com/Bugaboo-...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, maybe you can take half?


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya lads :thumbup:

Sorry to hear of all the hormonal tears re weight gain/ sex/ MIL's/ family...doncha just lurve the joys that Christmas brings eh!! :haha:

I had my 28 week appt this afternoon (after lunch with MIL to celebrate her birthday...hmmm...). Little Miss is growing well and my fundal height is measuring at 29 which midwife said was good. She is also head down (though that can change she said) and blood pressure has gone down slightly (very surprising seen as I'd been at MIL's in the morning!! :haha:)...the only negative is that I am anaemic :nope: She asked me to get some Spatone liquid iron sachets as they are easier to handle (hubby got me some on way home) and to take with a glass of orange juice - if this doesn't work I'll be on the 'hard stuff'. Kinda explains why I am feeling so god-damn tired at the moment - I just put it down to just too much chocolate, crap food and socialising :dohh:

I hope you all have a good rest the next few days - I am intennding too...but am so rubbish at napping and putting my feet up...I WILL get better, or the hubby will make me!!! :thumbup:

Lots love to you all - I'm off to scoff my huge toblerone!! :munch:

xxxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Nicnak, didn't she get them prescribed? That's annoying! Free then innit? I read online that you can struggle to overdose on spatone so i'm being naughty and taking 2-3 at a time haha! 

It might actuaally be not enough chocolate, apparently dark choc is good for iron levels!


----------



## Nicnak282

MissyBlaze said:


> Nicnak, didn't she get them prescribed? That's annoying! Free then innit? I read online that you can struggle to overdose on spatone so i'm being naughty and taking 2-3 at a time haha!
> 
> It might actuaally be not enough chocolate, apparently dark choc is good for iron levels!

Nope she didn't the bugger!! I may go to docs and ask...last time I was anaemic they prescribed the crap 'constipation' pills and gave me the option of buying my own spatone...will check it out hon!!

I am now having some M&S dark chocolate as you've made a very valid point!!! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Also marmite (with LOADS of butter haha) and dried appricots. And beef, lots and lots of beef! It's for your baby's health, you NEED it


----------



## wondertwins

Yet again, chocolate rules the day! :rofl: MmmmMMmmMmmM


----------



## blessedmomma

missy- i just tried to find out what the normal range was for iron levels on the internet and there is so much difference in what everyone is told that i still dont know whats ok. im taking these pills called slow FE that is supposed to be easier on your stomach and reduce constipation because its absorbed over 24 hrs instead of all at once. it makes everything taste funny though and i feel very sick for a while after taking it. and im already constipated so adding to it is horrible. im seriously having cramps and i think its from being more constipated than normal. i dont know what spatone is or if they have it here. i will have to look it up.

im also thinking of starting some red raspberry leaf tea and nettle tea to my diet. the raspberry leaf tea will help strengthen the uterus to help during and after labor. and nettle tea has iron in it and will specifically help me to not hemorrhage after birth


----------



## MissyBlaze

They sound like a great idea! I'm starting on the RLT this week I think, but i love normal tea so very much, it makes me sad to have that instead. I hope it's not gross. 

I think you are on the cusp of anaemia as your level is below 11, i think proper anaemia starts at 10 (?) maybe! but they obviously want you to not drop to that low, which is why they've started you on the FE now, rather than waiting for it to drop super low and THEN having to give you super strong FE then. It's horrible, constipation is gross! 

I have to be up at 4am tomorrow. Sad face.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Well we are getting quite a snow storm here today (the kind of dry blowing snow, so some places it's quite deep)... so glad i'm off work all week and didn't have to go anywhere! 

Sorry everyone for all their troubles with MIL/sex/hormones, etc. I think I got a whole wack of new hormones last week and spent most of the week in tears. I feel much better this week and I just want to let you all know that you're not alone in the feelings!

Also this baby seems to be growing at an incredible pace right now, I feel massive! (in a good way). I remember about a month ago wearing a tighter shirt to try and emphasize the belly, now I am trying baggier shirts to hide the belly a little so it doesn't look so huge (i still look very pregnant in the bigger shirts) lol. So it's funny how much things change so fast. Time will certainly pass faster now that the holidays are almost over, can't believe how we are all due in about 3 months now!


----------



## loolindley

Isnt raspberry leaf tea something you should drink once you are full term to help bring on labour? Or is that another old wives tale?!?


----------



## citymouse

Do you hear it? Do you hear the silence? 

:dance: They're gone! :dance:

(Do you also hear that loud beating-heart sound? That is my blood pressure going through the roof from MIL's parting comment about getting around our two-week visitor moratorium by getting a hotel room... someone please stop me before I murder the woman!)


----------



## citymouse

Or just let me murder her and help me hide the evidence?


----------



## emera35

Citymouse - :hugs: I feel your pain! I want to stab my MIL in the head and she's only been here for the afternoon. She said "oh it will be great now i've retired, i'll put the cat in the cattery and i'll come and stay for 2 weeks or more when the new baby comes"

ARRRRGGGHHH!


I literally feel like some sort of serving wench, i've not sat down since she came at 3pm, i've cooked dinner, served dinner, served wine, served a cheeseboard with ALL the trimmings, served coffee (twice, it wasn't right the first time apparently, plus i didn't heat the milk enough and why wasn't i using the proper coffee cups that she bought be last year so she doesn't have to drink her coffee out of my "horrible" cups? ) then did all the washing up, then served more coffee and an after dinner chocolate selection in the lounge whilst they all watched tv. Then served mulled wine and mince pies with brandy butter, and fetched antacids and glasses of iced water (apparently the stew i made was too rich, nothing to do with scoffing loads of wine and cheese and mince pies ...) then did more washing up, when MIL finally got up and took her empty glass to the kitchen and was "appalled" at the fact that i hadn't washed the plates from the mince pies or the second helping of coffee. Just GAAAHHH! I'm not a slave, and i'm also 30 weeks pregnant and i deserve to be allowed to sit down for 2 minutes of the day! Then when she left she said "it would be better if you prepare the food for tomorrow tonight, then you might get a chance to relax, it pays to be organised"......

OH took them to the hotel, and i sat down and had a little cry! :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

I had my bloods done a couple of weeks ago, after arriving in Australia ~ Mine were level 9 & I was told that was very low

Am now on iron tablets 325mg daily :flower:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow Emera I hope you don't get offended by my comment but your MIL is a bitch! Holy cow, I'd sit down and cry too! I thought my grandmother was difficult but she is nothing like them. So sorry your day has been so hard, how long will they be staying?


----------



## emera35

Hah, Joanna, i'm not offended, she's a nightmare! :wacko: Luckily they will only be here for tomorrow, and then staying at the hotel again tomorrow night and then they are off to inflict on some other family members! I "happened" to organise my brother visiting tomorrow to drop off all the baby gear he's borrowed for my nephew, so he'll be about for most the day. He may be my younger brother, but he always sticks up for me, so at least i can stand behind him if things get too much!


----------



## citymouse

Wow, Emera! At least my in-laws will feed themselves (while spreading germs all over the kitchen as they do it, of course)... your MIL sounds like a nightmare. :hugs: What would happen if you just said you were too tired to cook a big meal and asked DH to get takeaway or something?

I seriously don't know how people can be so clueless. The worst part to me is that it pushes me out of my normally calm and collected mindset into this psycho place where it's all I can think about. And I can't even go for a walk to work through it because I'm sick. :( I can't stop thinking about how MIL probably really does think she will just get her own place to stay after the baby's born, and how DH is so unwilling to stand up to her. 

And then DH just texted to see if I want to see a movie tonight and was disappointed when I said I'm not going anywhere... I'm sick! Maybe being around crazy people who don't care who they sneeze on made him think everyone is that way, but I sure as hell don't plan to be the snuffling jerk in the crowded movie theatre!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Emera - glad your brother will be around to help you out a little or stand up for you. I agree with Citymouse - can't your DH take over some of the tasks?

Ok everyone a question for you... this may be TMI but have any of you noticed their breasts starting to leak a little? I think this is what they call "colostrum", but is it normal to have it already? Its not like I'm producing lots, just a little sort of 'bubbles' out lol... it's either clear or yellow in colour, would this be colostrum?


----------



## emera35

OH has had a bit of an ear bashing since he got back from the hotel :haha: Annoyingly he's actually working tomorrow, so not much he can do to help there, but he apologised for today, apparently he "didn't think about it" and he was "catching up with his mum and gran so couldn't come wash up with me" I narrowly avoided strangling him by taking deep breaths and reminding myself that he's a bit of a muppet sometimes, but not bad-natured. :dohh: I'm sure he'll learn from this experience! (there was quite alot of swearing and shouting on my part :haha: )

As for boob leakage, as far as i'm aware the initial leakage isn't actually colostrum, but its similar, like the base for it, if that makes sense? Sounds a bit weird, but if you taste it you can tell, colostrum is really quite sweet, where as the earlier stuff you leak tends to be pretty tasteless and is basically just like mucus from where your ducts are practicing and testing that they are clear, so to speak. Sounds a little gross to taste it, but i guess its less weird when you've tasted your own milk before. If you plan to express and store milk then you need to taste it really, as otherwise it can be hard to tell if the stored milk is off or not. I ended up tasting colostrum last time round, as i had to express for the first few days and feed Roh into his feeding tube, and then via syringe, as he was too weak to latch on. I have intermittent leakage, and it currently doesn't taste of anything. :haha: Everyone is different though, and some women leak much more and earlier than i have, so i'd imagine its very variable!


----------



## citymouse

Emera, interesting and a little gross! :rofl:

I know, they (husbands) don't mean any harm, but it's so hard when they won't just stand up for you. Yesterday I spent all day avoiding everyone and felt quite rude, but it occurred to me... this isn't about me. This is about an unborn baby being exposed to illness simply because MIL and SIL never stopped to think that there might be something in the house more important than them having a fun Christmas. 

Again, one more reinforcement of having a doula at the birth to be the bad cop!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Emera - good to know, thanks for the tips. I didn't taste it, but maybe next time I might give it a little try... seems a little weird for me somehow haha. Though it does make me realize that a little someone will eventually be drinking it, which is a very strange concept to think about. I just had a chat with my mom on the phone about it (we are very close luckly lol) and she mentioned that she also had it at around this stage of her pregnancies and it's a good thing to know that your body is doing what its supposed to. Pretty neat that our bodies are smarter than we are! lol.


----------



## citymouse

So, has anybody read any books about birth or babies?

I just ordered three: Ina May Gaskin's book about childbirth, a hypnobirthing book, and "The Happiest Baby on the Block." 

I had planned to take hypnobirthing classes, but my doula sat in on some and told me that she thought my husband and I would find them frustrating. :haha: She recommended instead getting a set of CDs and listening to those. 

We'll probably still do a one-day class through the hospital but I think that's more about what to expect from the facility.

The Ina May Gaskin book is mostly about natural childbirth, which I'm not planning on. But my biggest priority right now is to gain peace of mind about the process and get to the point where I wouldn't panic if something happened and I couldn't get an epidural.

Anybody else read anything good lately?


----------



## blessedmomma

:sick: wont be tasting any fluids coming from my body. i realize baby will be and thats fine. if i ever store any and question it, i will throw it out. just like leftovers in my house, if there is any question it goes into the disposal. also wont be eating any dried up placenta in pill form as well. i realize it keeps my baby alive for 9 months, but i think if i was meant to put things that came out of my body back in it would somehow be more pleasant of a thought.

emera- your MIL is a nightmare. :growlmad:

mouse- i hope you feel better very soon :hugs:

my Dh used to not realize when someone was being a butt to me. after a while i brought it up to him about certain people and now he is on guard when they come around. ready to stick up for me to anyone:thumbup:

i usually feel bad that our family doesnt really care enough to come visit and that we dont really have anyone to help out when im in labor so my Dh has to take over everything himself. my parents live in the same town as us and i still only see them on christmas, and even then its only if we go over there. i think after listening to all the stories of in laws i should be thankful things are the way they are for me.


----------



## kymied

I really think people just underestimate the amount of space a baby takes up in a belly. Since I started clearly showing last month everyone at work has started calling me Momma. Do you know how weird it is to have your 400lb 50 year old coworker calling you Momma?
Today my boss (actually boss's boss) asked me when I was due. I told him March he said "Oh. Good, we can get it in before then" (It being a piece of machinery that he wants to get a back up for that I am most experienced dealing with)

Today the cloth diapers I ordered came in. YAY! They're so cute. (Even though one of the "red" turned out to be more of a salmon, oh well!) Less than three months there will be a little bum to put in them!


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- im getting supernatural childbirth. have heard good things about it using scriptures to get past the pain. i have heard a lot of good things about happiest baby on the block too. i read some of ina mays books from the library. they were alright. im going to a new hospital so i was gonna schedule a tour. every other hospital would do these as you came in as long as they werent busy, but this hospital groups a bunch of couples together and does them all at once. not something i want to do so im just gonna have DH take me up there and do our own mini tour. i figure as long as i know where to go when in labor i can wing it from there. he just wants to know where vending machines are :dohh: it sounds silly but its a fun adventure for the little kids to go to vending machines on each floor of the hospital so they dont get too bored waiting around.


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- i counted mine today and only have 27 cloth diapers :shock: i thought i had enough for the new baby and my 10 month old, but realize now that i would have to wash every day if i dont get more. we will definitely be getting more within the next couple of months. what brand did you get?


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry triple post! mouse- i had a simple lamaze class where i learned to breath through contractions and to have a focal point to focus on. it sounds crazy, but up until my epidural i would stare at my focal point and try to move it with my mind. i know its silly and that i cant move it with my mind, but just being so focused on doing something like that has amazing results. my nurses always tell me i dont need the epidural, i do so good without it lol. i have done it once without and it wasnt a great experience. have enjoyed the ones with the epidural sooo much more.


----------



## kymied

Blessed - I got this pack: https://www.theluvyourbaby.com/xmas-best-gift-multifunction-package-30-mix-colors-style/ They seem to have pretty good reviews and they are by far the most economical I could find. (You probably won't need the whole 30 pack though....) What do you do when they're newborn before the umbilical cord heals? I've heard that cloth diapers irritate the healing umbilical cord. I've been thinking about using disposables just for this point but if I can avoid them it would be nice.

I plan to try and do the birth as naturally as I can handle but I've never done it before so I don't know what it will be like. I'm really kinda hoping that I follow in my mom's footsteps and have really quick births with little time to worry that something is wrong or too painful.


----------



## newfielady

Kymied- I've heard you should use disposables for the first few weeks for the cord and the black tar poop (I can't remember what it's called at the moment, it's 12:45 am here :shock:)
Well ladies, I feel like poo. I might as well admit, I've had a nice little cy for myself and I might just have another one. *None* of my family and none of my DH's family showed up for the baby shower. And _everyone_ was commenting on it. Not even my evil MIL showed. I feel so embaressed and depressed. Like come on, no one. :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- i have heard great reviews on kawaii! i bet you wont be disappointed, and they are adorable too. they look like my itti bitti's. we started cloth diapering when my youngest was already a couple months old so havent dealt with them on a newborn. im planning on waiting for the meconium to clear out and the cord to heal before using them. we are using disposables til then. it takes between 10-14 days on average for it to heal, so thats not too bad. i have heard some women use them right away, but like you said i could see it rubbing on the cord so we arent. and forget it about the meconium, theres no way im scrubbing that junk out of dipes. although you could use liners to help if you really wanted to. grovia has some good ones that are biodegradable and flushable. they are about 10 bucks for a pack of 200. 

im thinking we need about 15-20 more and we should be good to go. i need to get on ordering some so im not waiting for them and still using sposies by the time he needs them.

edit: im so sorry newfie, thats such crap!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## KellyC75

newfielady said:


> Kymied- I've heard you should use disposables for the first few weeks for the cord and the black tar poop (I can't remember what it's called at the moment, it's 12:45 am here :shock:)
> Well ladies, I feel like poo. I might as well admit, I've had a nice little cy for myself and I might just have another one. *None* of my family and none of my DH's family showed up for the baby shower. And _everyone_ was commenting on it. Not even my evil MIL showed. I feel so embaressed and depressed. Like come on, no one. :cry:

Sorry to hear that...:hugs: Did anyone say they were coming? 

We would have all come! :happydance: Now that would be fun!


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, Newfie! :(


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies!

so getting the flu jab was a waste of time, I have a viral infection, which is basically Flu, it's just not the one viral infection that the flu jab covers. My throat ears and sinuses are agony plus i can't even get to the loo with out feeling faint and dizzy :(. There is nothing the doctor can give me, i have to rest and keep trying to eat and drink, but if I start being sick, get diarrhoea or the paracetamol stop bring my temperature down I'm to call the day unit at the labour ward and go in to get put on a drip to keep my fluids up. Happy Holidays! 
I'm gonna curl backup in bed (but i can't sleep well as it all hurts to much and my noes wont let me breath) I'll try to keep popping back though as OH is at work and hoping you ladies can keep me sane today.
xx


----------



## loolindley

28 weeks!!!!!

C'Mouse, I think your MiL gave me a cold. Can you shout at her for me? :haha:

Newfie, that really does suck. I hope you had a good night with the people who could be bothered to turn up. :hugs:

L&L I hope you are feeling better soon. Get back to bed, and look after yourself. xx

Well I have woken up with a snotty nose and a sore throat. Marvellous. Am also gripped by the fear that I am moving in a matter of weeks and I have so much stuff. I need to buy some boxes off the internet I think. Also, to make my life more difficult, I have decided to move up to my parents with my oh next Wed because I'm not sure how I will cope here alone with my sciatica. I will be coming back for my scan, and then again for a week at the end of Jan when I am back in work, but this means I have a week in order to do everything. :shock: :sad2:

*digs head in sand whilst watching the telly for a while longer*


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how are you all.

right this 1 is for the uk laides really as we dont really have baby showers over here but i was thinking of having 1 more of just a girly get together what do u think? ano somebody else is ment to thow it for u but i dont no:shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> moring ladies how are you all.
> 
> right this 1 is for the uk laides really as we dont really have baby showers over here but i was thinking of having 1 more of just a girly get together what do u think? ano somebody else is ment to thow it for u but i dont no:shrug:

Defo have one :thumbup: 

I was going to with DD, but I was just too busy with planning the emigration that I didnt 

You can arrange it yourself, or plan it with someone else :kiss: If your worried about 'asking' for gifts, just say no gifts, just company....Or another nice (cheap) idea is to ask friends to bring a copy of their fav book from childhood, lovely for the LO


----------



## KellyC75

My 31 Week bump :kiss:

ONLY 8 weeks until LO arrives!!! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







31 Week bump ~ DD2.png
File size: 24 KB
Views: 27


----------



## loolindley

I'm not going to do it, but only because I don't want to put any pressure on my friends to buy presents.

What I might do is arrange to go out for a meal or something before the baby is due so I get a chance to have a catch up with everyone before my life changes forever!!! :haha:

Emera, you're mother in law :shock::shock::shock::grr::grr::grr: Want me to come and sort her out? I swear I wouldn't take any messing today!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

Kelly, that is one gorgeous bump! I'm impressed! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

loolindley said:


> I'm not going to do it, but only because I don't want to put any pressure on my friends to buy presents.
> 
> What I might do is arrange to go out for a meal or something before the baby is due so I get a chance to have a catch up with everyone before my life changes forever!!! :haha:
> 
> Emera, you're mother in law :shock::shock::shock::grr::grr::grr: Want me to come and sort her out? I swear I wouldn't take any messing today!!!!!

thats why i dont really want to have 1 but i dont no i like the idear of evey one together few buttys etc:shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> thats why i dont really want to have 1 but i dont no i like the idear of evey one together few buttys etc:shrug:

If your worried about 'asking' for gifts, just say no gifts, just company....:hugs:

Or another nice (cheap) idea is to ask friends to bring a copy of their fav book from childhood, lovely for the LO :baby:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

KellyC75 said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> thats why i dont really want to have 1 but i dont no i like the idear of evey one together few buttys etc:shrug:
> 
> If your worried about 'asking' for gifts, just say no gifts, just company....:hugs:
> 
> Or another nice (cheap) idea is to ask friends to bring a copy of their fav book from childhood, lovely for the LO :baby:Click to expand...

ooo brill idear but what do i do at them just a catch up really?x


----------



## loolindley

Getting everyone together is always fun! It's just the present thing that makes me uncomfortable!

Oooh, Danielle, did you say you had a bargain moses basket? I need to buy one and was wondering where you had it from? Mine doesn't need to be a great one as it's just to keep downstairs (we will have a crib by the bed), so I don't want to spend loads


----------



## wouldluvabub

Lovely bump Kelly!!

Have a baby shower Danielle! It will be fun!! 

I need some help.. Does anyone else suffer from pregnancy related insomnia?? It's driving me MAD I don't know what to do anymore.. I just want some sleep!!!!!!! Any suggestions..????


----------



## xdaniellexpx

loolindley said:


> Getting everyone together is always fun! It's just the present thing that makes me uncomfortable!
> 
> Oooh, Danielle, did you say you had a bargain moses basket? I need to buy one and was wondering where you had it from? Mine doesn't need to be a great one as it's just to keep downstairs (we will have a crib by the bed), so I don't want to spend loads

mothercare ill go and see if its online x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7


----------



## Glowstar

wouldluvabub said:


> Lovely bump Kelly!!
> 
> Have a baby shower Danielle! It will be fun!!
> 
> I need some help.. Does anyone else suffer from pregnancy related insomnia?? It's driving me MAD I don't know what to do anymore.. I just want some sleep!!!!!!! Any suggestions..????

Erm yes!!! and i have no answer :nope: :shrug: I can't sleep and then when I do fall asleep I wake myself up turning over...then up for a wee....blah blah :wacko:

L&L sorry you are feel unwell :hugs: Also Loo...hope it's just a snuffle :winkwink:

Kelly - AWESOME bumpety bump :thumbup::thumbup:

Well I weighed myself last night and I've gained 21lbs...not too bad is it :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

xdaniellexpx said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> thats why i dont really want to have 1 but i dont no i like the idear of evey one together few buttys etc:shrug:
> 
> If your worried about 'asking' for gifts, just say no gifts, just company....:hugs:
> 
> Or another nice (cheap) idea is to ask friends to bring a copy of their fav book from childhood, lovely for the LO :baby: Click to expand...
> 
> ooo brill idear but what do i do at them just a catch up really?xClick to expand...

You can have games & just lots of fun! :yipee:

Do a 'google' for ideas or check out some old threads on here, they have lots of ideas :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Just thought of a baby shower game.....

Put different foods (the soft kind, spreads etc) into diapers (nappies) & then each guest should guess whats inside it!! :haha: :sick: :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Wouldluv, YES, on the insomnia. It's driving me potty. I appear to be awake for hours each night, and consider it a good night when I only toss and turn and get up to go for a pee! I wish I knew the answer :shrug: My midwife suggested spraying the pillow with lavender, and having a bath before bed?

Thanks for the link Danielle. Just seen that they have an even cheaper one that is gender nutural! Perfect!
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i seen that 1 loo but the only 1 left in r store was a display 1 cant wait for my shower now x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks! It's driving me mad and everything I think of is not reccomended when pregnant.. It's just stupid, I was thinkining of trying a nice warm shower to relax my muscles then I was going to try this sleep lotion stuff I got for the baby. Surly that should be fine! I don't have a problem going to sleep.. It's staying asleep! I think I'm having trouble because I'm uncomfortable. Hmmm.. If anyone finds something that works please let me know!


----------



## MsCrow

Sorry to burst on. I just need to let off some steam. MrC just called, the hospital rang to say I'm anemic, I don't know how much. Just that a prescription will be at the doctors tomorrow. I'm so pissed off, I've taken such care to have a balanced diet and have continued taking vitamins. I suspect being so ill in December and working like I was made the situation worse. I can't entertain the thought of iron pills because they'll make me constipated and thus feel fat. I've taken such care to go with the flow as my body's changed but I'm not sure my head can cope with something else on top, I shall just rail at myself and it can be quite frightening. I've tried so hard not to.

I'm still down at my parents. MrC's at home and I'm wishing I was there. My mother is not coping well with life at the moment....dad's treatment....it's making here a pretty hard place to be, listening isn't helping, she can be quite harsh and wearing rather than discuss her fears. I can't talk about any of the things that are making me so sad at the moment. I feel like I've been alone for months.


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow. Firstly :hugs: Secondly, Sorry for busting in?????? :saywhat: Don't be daft.

Right. Re: the iron levels. I know you have been super careful with your diet, but here are some iron rich foods
https://www.mothers35plus.co.uk/iron.htm
Now go and make a spinach curry with a side order of saag aloo (with prunes on top?! :shock:).

This is nothing that you could have helped. Your baby is taking everything it needs from your body to keep healthy, the only person losing out is you. Discuss with your doctor maybe taking a reduced dosage of the iron tablet?

Life is bound to be difficult for you and your family at the moment. You have all had so much to come to terms with, and everyone deals with things differently. I know this is hard to deal with, but the best thing you can do is to just be there when your Mum needs you, or is ready to talk properly. She will be coming to terms with what is happening to your Dad, and doesn't sound like she is dealing with it very well, but it could be the only way she can deal with it at the moment. Whatever harsh comments she says, just know that she probably doesn't mean them, and perhaps regrets saying them afterwards?

I can only imagine what a difficult time you are all going through, but I know you will all pull together.

You also need to look after yourself. When are you back with your dh? I know you said you had no more surveys to carry out, but it is important to take the rest that you need, especially if you are a little bit aneamic.

Take care hun. xx


----------



## loolindley

Just seen in the mothers essentials bit on mothercare that we need some maternity bed mats. What are these? Am suddenly gripped with fear that I am going to start having 'accidents' in the night? :shock:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

loo i didnt have them just get some good maternity pads u will be fine x


----------



## loolindley

OK, a TMI question for Mum's. How many maternity pads do you need? Is 24 enough? Or will you need loads and loads? Am just wondering what quantities to get on my 3 for 2's!


----------



## Glowstar

loolindley said:


> Just seen in the mothers essentials bit on mothercare that we need some maternity bed mats. What are these? Am suddenly gripped with fear that I am going to start having 'accidents' in the night? :shock:

It's in case your waters break while you are in bed!! don't waste any money on them...all I normally do is get a black bin bag or white swing bin (a few of these), layer them over the bed....lay a couple of towels on top and then just pull the fitted sheet over as normal. The towels help to buffer the crinkly noise of the bag :shock:

OR...just had a really good CHEAP idea. If anyone had a Poundland...B&M..Home Bargains....you know the kind of shop I mean near them. Well the Poundland near me sells PUPPY training pads in a pack for £1!! they would prob do the trick. Or maybe a supermarket own brand of the toilet traing pads you use when potty training toddlers. 

MrsC - I am so sorry you are far away from DH and feeling so low. You are almost making it sound like needing extra iron is because of something you've done wrong...don't do that to yourself :nope: 
I can't say anymore than what Loo has said as she put it so beautifully...but take care...and hey...we are on Mat leave soon! so don't be lonely if you need to vent or just need to get out...you can meet up with me :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

loolindley said:


> OK, a TMI question for Mum's. How many maternity pads do you need? Is 24 enough? Or will you need loads and loads? Am just wondering what quantities to get on my 3 for 2's!

I suppose it depends really...everyone bleeds differently :rofl: I think I bought 3 packs from Asda as they were on offer (so prob about 24) but that's just for first couple of days. I was always frantic about changing them frequently because unfortunately the 'lochia' you bleed afterwards really doesn't smell very nice :sick: 
Afterwards depends if you've had stitches as to how long you'll use the maternity pads. Once you are less sore I switch over to heavy flow Always or something similar.


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks ladies. I can't tell you how grateful I am for your thoughtful and calming words.


----------



## loolindley

Oh my! I wasn't really aware of what 'fluids' came out. Marvellous! Will stock up...


----------



## firsttimer1

*Hi Ladies,*

Sorry not been on here properly but after yesterdays melt down over the big top and being asked if its twins, i watched a film with the OH and he cheered me up. He said i look NO different apart from my bump - and at the beg of preg he promised to tell me the truth. so i trust him :hugs:

Im glad some of you have been feeling the same tho, not in a mean way :rofl: ; but its nice to know its normal hormonal madness :)

Thanks to those that weighed themselves too :hugs: I was just freaked out that i had put on 16lbs and then it SUDDENLY shot up to 21lbs... oh well, i DID have a bump growth spurt as OH pointed out lol. 

*Loo* - i agree with whats been said about ur mat leave, u shud be OK x
*Blessed* - so glad ur test results were fine :hugs: i too was told anything under 11 and iron supplements are beneficial so maybe consider them anyway if you get tired hun x
*Amy* - thanks for link hun and loads of love to you both x
*Rashy* - YAY for the silence and time out :dance:
*Emera *- make sure you take it easy today hun and do NOT rush aorund doing everything :hugs:
*Joanna *- i *think* im leaking a tiny bit at night time... cant see it but can feel it. eww.
*Newfie *- that SUCKS about your family/baby shower. But i hope u enjoyed it regardless?
*L&L - * - I was sick after the flu jab too, tho it sounds like u have it worse. Keep warm, rest well and plenty of water LOL :hugs:
*Kelly *- GREAT bump
*Danielle* - My sister is organising my B. shower for early february :dance: why not i say! :dance:
*Crow - * - You can burst in here at any time and say ANYTHING you want. Thats why we are all here. And although we cant make it all better for you - we can try to cheer you up. NEVER feel alone hun :hugs: xxx 
*
CAFFEINE OVER CHRISTMAS*
ok ladies... be honest with me. have you watched your caffeine intake over Christmas? It just occured to me that ive eated a million chocolates every day since the 24th dec :rofl:
Mum doesnt help as she just says ''we didnt watch caffeine when i was pregnant - and you and your sister are fine'' :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

Mrs C - I'm sorry your feeling so down :( And what Loo's put about the baby taking everything it needs from you is true! Sometimes we just don't have enough left for ourselves (like energy in general lol) 
Everything must be very hard right now for you :hugs: 

I am listen to some Yiruma, he's a pianist and composer from South Korea. He's music is gorgeous and is making me feel a bit better. so i thought i'd share my two fav songs with you :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCSe66pWNmc
and 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-4wUfZD6oc

The second one is what i'm going to walk down the aisle to when we finally make it there lol. 

Hope these help to make everyone feel a little more relaxed and in a better place :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

mat pads i went through alot they were very comfy for my brused foof ha


----------



## firsttimer1

well if we are sharing what cheers us up, then i shall share my ''pick me ups'' though they are a little different to L&L's :rofl:

any of you fans of monty python? If not.... look away now :hugs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV0tCphFMr8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4

Not sure how that will go down with any of you - but monty python always does it for me :rofl:

EDIT: yes. my sense of humour is akin to that of a 3 year olds :rofl: How embarrassing. I should think before sharing. Lol.


----------



## loolindley

FT, yep, I was trying to watch my chocolate related caffine intake, but that lasted until boxing day, and i have definitely eaten more than i should....they were delicious though!

EDIT, I LOVE MP! x


----------



## littleANDlost

Monty Python is an awesome way to make yourself feel better :)


----------



## firsttimer1

once at uni i got realllllllyyyyyy drunk and watched 'The Holy Grail' 4 times in a row...... i was up all night howling in laughter.

You'd think that would put me off :rofl:

L&L - that music really is beautiful and wud b perfect for a wedding :dance:

so glad im not the only one who over indulged on the chocolate :haha: Bering pregnant at christmas is hard :rofl: 

and omg ive just realised - i probably now weight 21 pounds more due to my consumption of past. camembert cheese.... i ate two mounds!!!! :sick:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey all...ok the catch up just to prove i have been reading your posts :winkwink:

L&L - Sorry you feel sicky hugs:...get better soon x

mscrow - Sorry you are having a tough day...worried about my iron results now...nothing back yet but fi gers crossed. And dont worry about bursting on here...thats what we are here for.

Danielle - re shower...i am in two minds about having one and dont want to arrange myself. I think hubby is on the case for something very low key...just a get together really

Newfie - sorry about your shower and relatives not showing....but as someone said...if the people you really love were there, it doesnt matter :hugs:. Bet you had a fabtime anyway x x

Glow - :shock::-s:shock: on maternity bed pads....OMG!!!!! Never even thought about them....and havent read anything about them. :cry: we have a brand new memory foam mattress which i am pretty sure wouldnt survive lots of leaking fluid. I am going to looking into bed wetting, waterproof covers

LOO - packing!!!!!!!!! :happydance:. I do not envy you

Citynouse - was it you talking about books.....hubby bought me the 'What to expect...in the first year'. Imentioned that i have the pregnancy version but asked for a 'what the hell do i do after it is born ' version. Haha...not a clue!!!! Read a bit...very factual and good but scary stuff :nope:

Ft - i have been careful still with caffeine but dint really think about choccie...haveny eaten too much so should be ok...i hope

Kerry - great bump..you look fab:happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Now about MEEEEEEEEEEE ha ha

I am very uncomfy in bed...very restless and difficulty getting back to sleep..only going to get worse i guess.
Just been for a pedicure and polish reading for new year. Shaving my legs last night in bath was a struggle so gave up with painting toes...paid someone else to do it :happydance:

Off to Cornwall tomorrow....going to take my tablet as they have internet in the house we are all staying in...so expect big old rants. 14 adults...a couple of which can be a pain in the butt....i have bloody arranged and booked everything for this weekend ....3 nights of food and stuff for 14 people is not easy..but i bet you i cann name at least 2 people who will complain about something. WELL I ASKED FOR OFFERS OF HELP AND GOT NOTHING SO STUFF YOU..IWILL BE HAVING ONE OF THE ENSUITE ROOMS SO I CAN PEE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT IN PEACE. yes laddies it is true...i am no longer iron bladder...but only once during night then my early morning pee. Not soooo bad yet:haha:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, so far my packing this morning has consisted of pulling the towels and the bedding out of the cupboard and putting them in one of those vacuum bags (but not sucking the air out) and.......sitting on bnb, and browsing on the internet :rofl:

Speaking of which....I am looking at soothers (dummy's/pacifiers). How is there 4 pages of them on mothercare website????? I don't undertand the difference!!!!

EDIT - have an amazing time in Cornwall! I'm pretty jealous! I will be spending NYE alone as I have told oh to go out with his friends (it will be the last chance he gets before he moves), and I was planning on going out with the girls, but my back pain is so bad, I don't know if I should. Also I don't want to be seen out having fun whilst I am on sick leave. It feels like I would be taking the mick, so as I said a night in with a dvd for me. Party on Loo!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - enjoy your time away hun :dance:

Im disappointed in you though...... now it would appear that IM the only one left who has not yet woken up even ONCE to pee in the night.... im beginning to wonder why!!! :rofl:

Loo - i dont think we will be using dummies so i have NO idea on them NOR why there are sooo many? surely they all do the same thing? :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

FT, you must have the strongest bladder muscles EVER!!!!!

I thought they were all the same too?! :shrug: We have decided to use them only because my Mum didn't use them on my brother and I, and he still occasionally sucks his thumb (aged 32), and I sucked my fingers until I was 11 :shock: Taking a dummy away will hopefully be a lot easier than what we went through. It was SO embarassing sucking my fingers at that age, but I couldn't stop!!!!! :rofl: In the end my Mum painted 'nail bite' (a rank tasting liquid that is meant to make you stop biting your nails) all over my fingers twice a day!!!! :sick:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i peeze in the day though?? :shrug: My mind boggles! :haha:

Yer i have nothing against dummies at all - and if we change our minds then thats cool, but neither me nor my sis had one and i never sucked my thumb etc. My sis did tho and it pushed her teeth out of line a little - so i will be watching Digger like a hawk :rofl:

There is sooooooooooooooooooooooo much chocolate in the house. I was hoping to be ultra healthy before my appt with the ob on wednesday...... but im too weak to resist!! :cry:


----------



## loolindley

:rofl: I know, I'm the same! i just ate some biscuits that I didn't really want or need. I can resist anything but temptation!!!!!!

Your bladder confuses me!!!! :haha:

Just bought a moses basket, a baby bath, a crib mattress and some breast/maternity pads. ALL on offer, and with an extra 20% off! (thanks FT!!!) I should really be looking to throw some stuff away now I am buying extra!


----------



## firsttimer1

Greast buys :)

what sort of bath did you go for?

me and OH opted for a tummy tub as we thought they were hilarious!


----------



## Nicnak282

Arrrrrggghhhhhh!! Just spent most the morning on Mothercare and other baby sites...and my brain has finally given in!!!! 

I have _ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA _what I still need to buy :cry::nope::dohh:

Okay...need to get a grip Nic....gonna go and make myself some cheese on crackers :happydance: - washed down with nasty Spatone iron drink...pah bloody anaemia, tastes like sucking on rusty nails! :haha:

...harumph...may leave shopping 'til another day...and just settle down with chocolate (sod the caffeine today!) and my kindle!! 

Hope you lovely laddies are all good? :kiss:

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Nic - i vote you get the choccy and kindle out..... shopping can wait till tomorrow! :hugs:

Oh i forgot to tell you all me and OH witnessed the babys hiccups last night for first time... was soooooo funny. We couldnt stop laughing as my tummy shook! Brilliant. :kiss:


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies!

Well i'm taking a "nap" now (shut myself in the bedroom) and have given MIL and her mum a house key and kicked 'em out the door to go and forage for their lunch! My brother should be here by the time they get back. Not been a bad morning, as they had breakfast at the hotel, so i've only had to lay on morning coffee and christmas biscuits (homemade naturally) which MIL actually said were nice :shock: Anyway she looked alot less impressed when i told her she "needed" to try out the cafe up the road, as she'd love the food, and herded her out of the front door into the rain, saying i wasn't feeling well and needed a rest (true). Admittedly i did do a little :dance: once she'd grumbled off! :haha:

As for maternity pads/bed mats - Bed mats i never bothered with, i just layered a couple of old towels i use for hairdying under the sheet incase my waters broke in bed (which they did by the way, and there was loads of them!! But they are a bit thicker than water so don't sink through the sheet right away, you have time to whip the sheet off :winkwink:) which worked fine. I did the same for after against possible lochia leakage and the constant milk leakage, and i also slept on a towel over the sheet, as i was feeding lying down and co sleeping it was a very milky affair! 
As far as maternity pads go, i'm not sure how many i used. Maybe 12-20 a day for the first week (used 2 at a time for the first few days), and then like 6-8 a day for the next few weeks? Something like that? With breast pads, think i used about 3-6 pairs a day for about 4 months or so. I have reusable ones this time, should save a packet of ££ on those!

Loo - Dummies, just get a pack of a few different types, the cherry ones are popular for breastfeeding babies, as the shape is better apparently. There are also the TT closer to nature ones, which have a flattened shape, and then more standard shape ones, like the avent brand ones. Roh has always used the avent ones, as he liked them right away, but all babies are different, so you may have to try different brands and shapes before you find one your baby likes. That's if they like them at all, some babies aren't interested. :shrug: Of course you need not use one at all. Babies will find their hands within about 6 weeks and so will suck on their fingers or thumbs for comfort. 

MsCrow - So sorry you are feeling lonely :hugs: Don't forget we are all here, even if its virtual! When do you get back to MrCrow? As for anaemia, that's not your fault, your baby can easily hog all of your iron, even if your diet is relatively iron rich! Don't forget to make sure you have plenty of vitamin c rich foods with your iron rich foods though, as it considerably increases your bodies ability to absorb iron :thumbup: I had a big glass of orange juice with a vitamin c tablet in it with my iron supplements last time, and it really helped to avoid the constipation, as vitamin c has a laxative effect. They balanced eachother out :)

Danielle - I'd throw a baby shower if i were you, you deserve a party! But don't call it a shower if you are feeling weird about people thinking you want presents. Ask people to bring snacks and nibbles but not baby gifts :thumbup: Also if you wanted to turn it around, you could make little cupcakes or something and give them to your friends as a party gift "from the bump". Just a thought if you felt awkward about things :)

FT - I've eaten all the chocolate in the world basically! Also had 2, yes 2 glasses of champagne, on seperate days mind you, and small ones, but still :wacko: And i ate smoked salmon!!! I'm clearly a terrible mother! :blush:

L&L - Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Citymouse - I've not read much this time, but did read Birthing from Within, and Ina Mays Spiritual Midwifery last time. Also really recommend Baby Sense as a "what the hell do i do with a tiny baby?!?" read, i found it great :thumbup: Also we had one hypnobirthing class (should have had 2 but Roh came before we got to the second one) and i found it was the single most useful thing to help me in labour! I found the session fine, but then my mum did it for the 2 of us, as she's a hypnotherapist. I would say i could potentially have gained the same sort of help from a good CD if my mum hadn't been available to do it :thumbup: To be honest the most useful thing was the relaxation and focus exercise which is basically the same as any relaxation technique, not birth/labour specific at all.

Sure i've missed someone! Sorry if i have!! :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies. I have a "I'll rise but I won't shine" outlook today. :dohh: Hardly slept and when I did I had the weirdest dreams.
Mrs Crow- :hugs: Loo just about covered everything else.
Danielle- have a little shower, it _can_ be fun.
FT- my sister wants to have a shower for me where she lives to (and where I'm from) but I don't think DH could get any time off to go up, plus after last night's disaster, I may never go anywhere again. I actually skipped my Doctor's appointment today, just didn't feel like going.
Re: my shower. All the family said they were def coming. Wrote on my facebook wall, told my parents, told me! So I felt so foolish sitting there waiting for these people to come. And then the place I had rented decided to be jerks and like literally threw us out at 9. But that's okay, I'm not paying for the rent. :smug: I had fun playing the games with the few friends that showed but it was still so awful. The lady who was overseeing the place kept telling me "You have to leave at 9" and going on and on. I finally go so mad I told _her_ "if you'd shut the fuck up, I'd open my presents and leave". :shock: She didn't see that coming. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - ive eaten smoked salmon throughout this pregnancy and still 100% champion it... so if your a bad mother for eating it ONCE, i shudder to think what that makes me!! :rofl:

Good on you for kicking them out sweetie... you need a rest! You deserve it!
*
EDIT* Newfie - HOW DARE that women keep trying to rush you out of the door? I hope u will complain hun. Thats just awful. As for your family letting you down.... :nope: Have they contacted you today with reasons yet? x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Arrgh! I hadn't even thought about caffeine for months. I'm naughty, i'm a tea-a-holic so i would die without 900 cups a day. 

Nickers - I feel like spa tone tastes like blood, it grosses me out when I think about it! I am SO with you on what to buy, i'm really mixed up! I keep looking and then going, umm, nope nope too much choice, I don't understand, I give up! I looked at car seats yesterday and it mixed me up. Someone is lending us a bugaboo cameleon so i'm not going to bother buying a pushchair yet but it means i'm not sure what stuff we've got, (is a car seat included in that?!?)


----------



## emera35

newfielady said:


> I finally go so mad I told _her_ "if you'd shut the fuck up, I'd open my presents and leave". :shock: She didn't see that coming. :rofl:


Newfie i actually LOVE you, i was getting so angry on your behalf reading your post, then i read your response and cheered out loud! You are ace! :hugs: Shame on your family for standing you up! :growlmad: I hope they apologise suitably!! I'm glad your real friends showed though :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

Ah you're right it does taste like blood Missy....urrrggh! OH made me take it today in orange juice (for his info...this does not take away the blood/ rusty nails taste!!) and I just know he's gonna do that most days...PAH!! 

I'm glad you're also struggling - sorry hon but suffering is better in company!! :haha: - with things to buy!! There is so much bloody choice out there...think I'm giving up today and am just gonna eat :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning, y'all!

Newfie- I'm so sorry your family were such meanies by not showing up. :( I hope you enjoyed the rest of your company, and know that we were all there in spirit. :hugs:

L&L- So sorry you're sick. :( I can't imagine feeling sick on top of all the day-to-day pain and discomfort. Hugs to you. 

FT- I hadn't even considered the caffeine in chocolate. :blush: Random aside- when I was a kid, there was a cartoon here called Shirt Tales. One of the characters was a cute little mole named Digger. Have you ever seen it? 

Kelly- Your bump looks fabulous!!

Mitch- I can barely get my boots off, so there is NO way I can paint my toes. I think I'll get a pedicure later today too. As for your weekend trip... I hope it is lovely. If nothing else, you'll have pretty toes! :thumbup:

Loo- Is OH going to do most of the packing? Having just finished a move, I can attest to the reality that it's much harder while pregnant. And with your back pain, it's even more important that you have someone else handle the bulk of it.

Regarding maternity pads: As long as you can send your OH out for more, I wouldn't stress out about the number. Personally, I bled a LOT after DS, and it lasted for 6 full weeks. The first 2 weeks were the worst, and then it was more like regular period bleeding. The problem is that when you first have your little one, the blood pools up inside you. (Ewww. But true.) So when you stand up, it kind of gushes out in a pretty gross way. Or at least that was my experience. For those couple days, you probably want the heavy duty maternity pads. After that, you'll probably be fine with the super duper period pads. :)

AFM.... At the risk of sounding like a broken record, I'm so uncomfortable, and my naughty babies have decided that it would be fun to simultaneously kick my ribs and my bladder. :( And DH has officially booked his trip to China. He's going to be gone from March 9 - March 24. :cry: Although my doctor thinks I'll probably give birth before the 9th, my scheduled c-section will not be until about March 14. So, to sum up how I'm feeling: :sad2::brat::hissy::sad2::growlmad::cry:


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> OK, a TMI question for Mum's. How many maternity pads do you need? Is 24 enough? Or will you need loads and loads? Am just wondering what quantities to get on my 3 for 2's!

Get loads in (much more than 24~You bleed for quite some time usually) Also, 'night time' towels seem to be just as good for when you get home :winkwink:

If you get loads in it saves you having to send the OH to the shop for them, which they find most embarassing!! :blush::haha: :blush:

I had to send my DS1 (18 years old) to the corner shop, as I ran out & didnt realise! :dohh: Luckily he had his Girlfriend with him, so she bought them....But a lesson learnt for me :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

KellyC75 said:


> If you get loads in it saves you having to send the OH to the shop for them, which they find most embarassing!! :blush::haha: :blush:

:rofl: I guess that's where you and I are different. You are sweet and considerate to your OH. I, on the other hand, relish the idea of embarrassing DH after all he's put me through! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> Regarding maternity pads: As long as you can send your OH out for more, I wouldn't stress out about the number. Personally, I bled a LOT after DS, and it lasted for 6 full weeks. The first 2 weeks were the worst, and then it was more like regular period bleeding. The problem is that when you first have your little one, the blood pools up inside you. (Ewww. But true.) So when you stand up, it kind of gushes out in a pretty gross way. Or at least that was my experience. For those couple days, you probably want the heavy duty maternity pads. After that, you'll probably be fine with the super duper period pads. :)

Ahh, yes, the dreaded 'stand up = Gush out'! :blush: 

Please take this advice & make sure you are holding (if you dont have knickers on) a pad in place BEFORE standing up.....I didnt & blood ended up going on the floor, then with my csection scar I couldnt bend down to wipe it up & so had to buzz midwife....Was embarassing :blush::blush:


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> If you get loads in it saves you having to send the OH to the shop for them, which they find most embarassing!! :blush::haha: :blush:
> 
> :rofl: I guess that's where you and I are different. You are sweet and considerate to your OH. I, on the other hand, relish the idea of embarrassing DH after all he's put me through! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - nope never heard of that digger, will have to look it up lol :)

im SURE your LO's will be here before your OH leaves hun - i mean, its more likely that they will be early right? :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> WT - nope never heard of that digger, will have to look it up lol :)
> 
> im SURE your LO's will be here before your OH leaves hun - i mean, its more likely that they will be early right? :hugs:

https://wharble.com/Shirt_Tales_Characters.htm :)

As for the babies' grand entrance to this world.... you're right. It's "more likely" that they will be early. But "more likely" is not good enough for a hormone ridden pregnant woman. :haha: I keep thinking of how sad and mad I'll feel about not having my husband with me when I give birth to the twins. I know I sound like a hypocrite since I constantly tell everyone else not to worry about things. But that's what we do as preggos, right? We worry ourselves about the uncontrollable and then reassure each other. :) :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

All this bleeding talk is pretty gross....but i guess i should be used to is after leaky nips and swampy crotch :haha:
.....i am off to buy 20000 maternity pads now :happydance:

Ooooh loo...i am going to have to go back onto mothercare site....havent looked at babybaths or mat pads yet and should see if they have some good details on. At this rate there will be no point having a baby shower...we'll have everything!!!!!!

1/2 price stuff in boots pretty good btw....only got some bibs though.

Wt - fingers crossed babbies put in an early show....:hugs:

Newfie - you kick their asses....nasty venue. There should be warning signs around us preggo ladies :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

Ft- Nope, not a single excuse. Like I said, they ALL said they were def coming and then not one showed up... :cry:
Mitch- I find myself very irritable now a days. (More so then usual. Mom blames it on the Native Indian I have in me :rofl:)
Emera- if that's all it takes to get you to love me you'd move in my house. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

newfielady said:


> Ft- Nope, not a single excuse. Like I said, they ALL said they were def coming and then not one showed up... :cry:

Ok, please dont take this the wrong way.....But are you sure you got the right date! I know what a preggo brain is like! :dohh:

I just cannot believe that they would do that to you :nope::hugs:


----------



## loolindley

STAND UP AND GUSH OUT?????????? :sick::nope::sick::nope: I don't want to be pregnant anymore!!!!!!! :sad2:


----------



## KellyC75

loolindley said:


> STAND UP AND GUSH OUT?????????? :sick::nope::sick::nope: I don't want to be pregnant anymore!!!!!!! :sad2:

:rofl::haha: Its so glamorous hey :winkwink::kiss:


----------



## loolindley

This is the baby bath I bought. I love the sort that you have got FT, but I just wondered how hard it would be to actually bath (clean) the baby if I (or my ho) were by themselves. :shrug:
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

This was the moses basket I got too. I love it!
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

Emera, thanks for the top tips on dummy's. I will get a pack of each, and then baby can decide!


----------



## wondertwins

newfielady said:


> Emera- if that's all it takes to get you to love me you'd move in my house. :rofl:

Wait one minute! I wanted Emera (and her cooking!!!!) to move in with me! :kiss: Perhaps we can have a little March Mamas commune where we each bring something unique to the table. Newfie- Based on your ace skills at telling off the stupid lady at the rental venue, I vote for you as our designated strong arm. Whenever someone is being a jerk, you can tell them off for the lot of us! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Ooh, I have done too much. I haven't lifted ANYTHING (apart from books off shelves), but my back is killing me. Am going to go and lie down for a while I think. This back pain sucks ass :sad2:


----------



## wondertwins

KellyC75 said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> STAND UP AND GUSH OUT?????????? :sick::nope::sick::nope: I don't want to be pregnant anymore!!!!!!! :sad2:
> 
> :rofl::haha: Its so glamorous hey :winkwink::kiss:Click to expand...

:rofl:

On a positive note, you'll lose a ton of weight in a matter of days. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Ooh, I have done too much. I haven't lifted ANYTHING (apart from books off shelves), but my back is killing me. Am going to go and lie down for a while I think. This back pain sucks ass :sad2:

Loo -that sounds awful....i reckon it should be a good excuse to get on of those removal companies to pack everything for you, move and unpack at the other end :thumbup:...shame they're bloody pricey :dohh:

I have my eye on the winnie the pooh bath set...shall i shant i .....mmmm

That tummy tub thing is weird....you may as well use a bucket :haha:. They look a bit strange to me but have great reviews though


----------



## firsttimer1

Hehe we considered our bucket but it is too narrow :haha:

My friend has a tummytub and swears by it. And we watched heaps of vids where babies stopped crying once in it etc, so thought we'd give it a go :) we got it cheap so if its rubbish that's fine :) 

Ladies im in bed lol x got bored and cold. I only woke up at 11am so have no excuse! Wish dh wud come home :(


----------



## mitchnorm

My hubby is 'working from home' ....not alot of work going on though...its dead quiet.

I have just cooked coq au vin for tomorrows arrival dinner.....hope everyone appreciates it...again no one else offered :nope:. Also got lasagne...but with someone who is coeliac and another allergic to tomato an alternative was needed


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, I forgot about your food alergy friends! Good luck with that one! I don't envy you! You could always tell them my Mum's mantra from when we were kids:

"Eat it. Leave it. But DON'T moan" :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Mitch, I forgot about your food alergy friends! Good luck with that one! I don't envy you! You could always tell them my Mum's mantra from when we were kids:
> 
> "Eat it. Leave it. But DON'T moan" :haha:

With my hormones i will not be putting up with any crap:haha:

(Its good to have something to blame :thumbup:)


----------



## newfielady

Kelley, no offence taken. lol. Baby brain does weird things to you. But I know it was the 28th at 7. :wacko:
Yup, no one told us how glamorous being pregnant was before we got in this situation. :rofl:
You know, everyone uses me as their strong arm. :haha: I just don't take no shit from no one. :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Someone just posted a link to baby names 2011 on third tri......new list from bounty. 

My girls name...both first and middle are in top 10 :cry: still like it though...back up name not there though....mmmmm confused now


----------



## citymouse

Morning, lads! All caught up on your grossness. :haha:

:hugs: for MsCrow, Newfie, Loo, and Wt! Goodness, we all need hugs, don't we? Is there anyone who dares to confess that she feels great and is happy all the time?? :rofl:

Emera, thanks for the book recs & the info on hypnobirthing! 

Nutrition-wise, my downfall is my Mom's cookies... Can't stop eating them. But they're such a comfort! I still eat pretty small meals, though. People like to load up a pregnant lady's plate... They forget how squished our digestive system is!

Last night I dreamed I was at a convention someplace warm and tropical and I was drinking! I drank a glass of wine and was woozy and LOVED it and wanted more. :blush: i kept telling myself it wouldnt hurt the baby! Getting through my in-laws' visit wineless was horrible.

Still stuffed up but at least it's out of my throat so I can sleep. I love waking up in the morning because baby wakes up when I do and has a little wiggle session! :cloud9:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm pretty sure my cat has weed somewhere in the house, but I don't know where...


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> I'm pretty sure my cat has weed somewhere in the house, but I don't know where...

Oooops :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

mitchnorm said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure my cat has weed somewhere in the house, but I don't know where...
> 
> Oooops :haha:Click to expand...

I know, little git, the window has been open all day and freezing me so they can go out! 

I'm catching up on xmas Eastenders. It's stressful


----------



## loolindley

I made it to the shower!!!!!!!!! :happydance: At 4pm, id say that wasn't so much an achievement as a necessity, but it feels good to be clean!

Oh has just got home, and his list of jobs just slipped out of my mouth. He looked like he might cry. He's just taken the dogs out in the lashing rain. I feel terrible (but very cosy in my clean pj's). I think he needs a kiss and a cuddle when he gets in (once he has dried the dogs off of course :haha:). I'm going to hell. :shock:


----------



## loolindley

Missy, I caught up with xmas corrie and EEnders yesterday, and just bawled my eyes out. Good luck!


----------



## citymouse

OMG, Missy... I was sitting here trying to figure out why your cat would be hiding marijuana in your house! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> OMG, Missy... I was sitting here trying to figure out why your cat would be hiding marijuana in your house! :rofl:

Ha ha ha ha ha ha x


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> OMG, Missy... I was sitting here trying to figure out why your cat would be hiding marijuana in your house! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: C'Mouse, you are lucky I just didn't pee by laughing so much into my clean PJ's. Stop being so funny!


----------



## MissyBlaze

loolindley said:


> Missy, I caught up with xmas corrie and EEnders yesterday, and just bawled my eyes out. Good luck!

oooh, corrie is next, my fave! I can't beleive Peter, he's outrageous. 

I too just showered and got dressed, then realised I look like a pregnant peter pan, green leggings and a top with poofy arms haha. Now I'm back on the sofa with Easties and a poptart (OH bought me some for xmas). OH is in Belfast, at a wedding, he left his phone here though! Annoying.


----------



## MissyBlaze

citymouse said:


> OMG, Missy... I was sitting here trying to figure out why your cat would be hiding marijuana in your house! :rofl:

Ha!!! She's naughty, but not that naughty


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch, i think our girls name is 13th and boys name is 14th on list (not too sure)?? although we hv just thrown Edward into the mix which is much lower LOL


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> Mitch, i think our girls name is 13th and boys name is 14th on list (not too sure)?? although we hv just thrown Edward into the mix which is much lower LOL

I love Edward, that's my boys name i think (although OH keep chucking in curve balls, like Buck, Kermit, and Spike)

I am so stuck on gals names!


----------



## loolindley

I promised myself that I wouldn't choose a name from the top 50 (I have nothing against people who do, I just don't want another 3 of the same name in their class or something! :haha:), however, my second favourite girls name is Number 51. Possibly too close for comfort!

The midwife just called. My blood results have come back from yesterday and apparently I have an infection. "of where?" I said, and she replied " I don't know, I was hoping you could tell me" :rofl: Well apart from a little bit of a head cold, there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with me, so she just said to keep an eye out for feeling unwell, because I DEFINITELY have an infection!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - funny thing is i suggested Edward to the DH aggggges ago and he said no, then today he says ''i think i like edward more than george'' - george being the name i THOUGHT we'd decided on :rofl:

we want to have 3-4 names we like for labour day... and then will chose the ''one'' when we meet baby.

We are totally set on Sophia for a girl tho :dance:

so im still open to further boy name suggestions! Need 2 more! :haha:

*do you ladies realise were meant to have our labour bags packed in just 6/7 weeks time??  AMAZING! *

Loo - so do you have any non top 50 names in mind? xxx 

also - what does she mean she doesnt know where the infection is? LOL :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

We are the same with names...we want 3-4 favourites for each gender, and then we can decide when we can see what he/she looks like. We have decided on a middle name.

I don't know! She said my white blood cell count was showing an infection, but couldn't really tell more than that!!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

so it could just be a common cold maybe? :shrug:

she obv wasnt worried :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

we're the same, we have a selection of names for each, and will decide when we see it. At the moment I like a really random girls name which has lovely nicknames but is a bit gross in it's full form. 

We have middle names picked out, for sure, as OH's best friend died last year and we want to name it after him if it's a boy...


----------



## MissyBlaze

loolindley said:


> We are the same with names...we want 3-4 favourites for each gender, and then we can decide when we can see what he/she looks like. We have decided on a middle name.
> 
> I don't know! She said my white blood cell count was showing an infection, but couldn't really tell more than that!!! :haha:

Did she say she'd redo them? Usually they'd want to check to make sure it was going down rather than up?


----------



## firsttimer1

> we're the same, we have a selection of names for each, and will decide when we see it. At the moment I like a really random girls name which has lovely nicknames but is a bit gross in it's full form.

OH COOOME ON! you have to tell me the name now lol


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> we're the same, we have a selection of names for each, and will decide when we see it. At the moment I like a really random girls name which has lovely nicknames but is a bit gross in it's full form.
> 
> OH COOOME ON! you have to tell me the name now lolClick to expand...

Ha! Dolores, but I LOVE Lola and Dolly. They're cute. OH loves the full form, it means sorrow and he thinks it will make her cool and broody (or a flippin goth)


----------



## loolindley

She said not to worry unless I started to feel unwell. She seemed to think it could be a urine infection, but I've not noticed anything :shrug: I'm not thinking too much about it...i don't need much to start being a hypocondriac!!! :rofl:

My favourite girls name up to now is Cherry, and boys name is Osian, but Amber is lovely, and oh likes Cooper for a boy :shrug: We need some inspiration!


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo i love names like that - wwhere the full name is very 'adult' but the short names are very 'baby' - good choice!!

I liked Harrison (harry as a baby) but DH said *NO*. lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i lovvvve Amber. i also love Osian - more good choices!!!

edit: sorry that sounded like i dont like cherry; i do - but i like amber the best :)


----------



## loolindley

I LOVE Harrison, but wouldn't want it called Harry (far to common for my liking :haha:), and I KNOW it would just end up being called Harry by it's friends


----------



## firsttimer1

hahahaha im a bit pretentious - or so says my DH :haha: - but i associate Harry with PRINCE harry, so i guesss thats why i liked it :rofl:

im going to look at some name lists again... need inspiration!


----------



## MissyBlaze

My gorgeous little cousin is a Harrison, and he is absolutely Harrison, not Harry. I didn't really like it that much to start with but it suits him so much and he's such a lovely boy I love it now. 

I really like names which have loads of nicknames, like Elizabeth. I want my child to be able to chose their name. My friend thinks i'm an idiot, she thinks we should chose and just call it that.


----------



## firsttimer1

im SO picky. we are settled on Sophia BUT her nickname is to be Fia and not soph.... :rofl: 

Names are soooo hard :shrug:


----------



## emera35

I find names really difficult too! It feels like a big responsibility naming someone, as to some extent it goes towards peoples preconception of a person when they know there name before they get to know them, if you see what i mean. Plus, if you get it wrong they could have a sucky time in school. Tough stuff!

We settled on Roh's name so easily in retrospect, it was like the 4th name OH suggested and we both loved it. We never settled on a girl name last time and just hoped to hell it was a boy :haha: We've actually argued about names this time :shock: its gotten quite frustrating! Anyway, the name we've FINALLY agreed on is in the top 20 on the bounty list, and most of the others i've seen too. I was dead set against that previously, but i'm really not prepared to change my mind now. Plus the fact that as my brother pointed out when i told him our choice, i've loved that name since i was little, so hey, who cares if other people pick it too, its still special to me! :shrug:
I like alot of the choices you ladies have thrown up though, especially Osian, thats a lovely name! Our second choice for a boy's name this time was Orion, but we would have used Ozzie for short. If this baby turns out to be a boy he'll be named Tor William. :thumbup:


Oh, and yayness MIL is gone!!!! :dance: :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

like all your name choices, we only have one girls name and one boys name. i wish we had a selection.

Breaking news from the cupcake household - the nursery is painted!!! so exciting. we have been doing it all day and it looks so good.

no pics yet though girlies because i want to wait until we have the furniture and have put the wall stickers up. will post them later i promise!


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> ooo i love names like that - wwhere the full name is very 'adult' but the short names are very 'baby' - good choice!!
> 
> I liked Harrison (harry as a baby) but DH said *NO*. lol

I have managed to get OH to do a complete turn around on this name and it is now number 1 on our list, followed by Jackson and Oscar. 

can't catch up with everything as on my phone but regarding pacifiers both mine had them, always helped settle them. I always swear by Mam brand. Had a problem with DD2 as took hers away too early and she started sucking her thumb!! She's 13 and still does it! It never affected BF just helped me actually put her down! As she just wanted to be nursed 24/7!

Me alert moment :-/ I am on my way to pick my girls up as they don't live with me full time. I live 250 miles away. So I am on my way to Carlisle to pick them up. I have joint custody and a great relationship with ex hub. It's not conventional and I hate telling people because people tend to judge so easily. Anyway I hope you all don't think I'm some kind of crap mum :-/


----------



## MissyBlaze

Glowstar said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> ooo i love names like that - wwhere the full name is very 'adult' but the short names are very 'baby' - good choice!!
> 
> I liked Harrison (harry as a baby) but DH said *NO*. lol
> 
> I have managed to get OH to do a complete turn around on this name and it is now number 1 on our list, followed by Jackson and Oscar.
> 
> can't catch up with everything as on my phone but regarding pacifiers both mine had them, always helped settle them. I always swear by Mam brand. Had a problem with DD2 as took hers away too early and she started sucking her thumb!! She's 13 and still does it! It never affected BF just helped me actually put her down! As she just wanted to be nursed 24/7!
> 
> Me alert moment :-/ I am on my way to pick my girls up as they don't live with me full time. I live 250 miles away. So I am on my way to Carlisle to pick them up. I have joint custody and a great relationship with ex hub. It's not conventional and I hate telling people because people tend to judge so easily. Anyway I hope you all don't think I'm some kind of crap mum :-/Click to expand...

I think it's lovely that you have a nice relationship with your ex and are able to do that! So many families break down and take the kids down with them.


----------



## lauraclili

Glow, of course we don't! Whatever your situation is your situation and it's obviously the right thing for you. My parents weren't together when I was little and I hardly ever saw my dad. It's taken me 10 years to deal with that and develop an adult relationship with him. I think it's great if your girls can have a good relationship with both of their parents. 

I have to admit, I've always been anti dummies and pacifiers but only because I hate seeing much older children with them still in. That kind of freaks me it a little. I have to admit thoug, if my baby is particularly sucky and wanting to suck all the time, I'm not above giving the, a go!


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow - i am never one to judge....its an arrangement which suits you...i am sure you are a fab mum and will be once again.

Name talk....mmmmm i love sophia but thats one of my best friends name so would never choose it just for that reason. Guaranteed it will get shortened to Soph though ft sorry :nope:. Love Edward...as long as you like Eddie! It is difficult but you really have to.try them out in all shortened versions.

Missy - why not go straight for Lola rather than longer version if you prefer...its lovely as it is too.

My second choice as it stands is Kara (though hubby prefers with a C...less harsh he reckons?) Which isnt on top 100....but i am not going for it simply cos of that. Weird cos although Olivia top and was in top 5 year before i dont know anyone who has called their baby that :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Regards dummies...yes for babies to settle them etc but no for older children. Not a fan of older kids walking around shops with them still in....my mum wouldnt allow it anyway :haha:


----------



## emera35

Glowstar - I doubt you'll get judged here! :hugs: My parents had a good relationship after they split and had joint custody of me and my brother, we both grew up to love and respect our parents, and they are still fab at doing stuff with us together. We spent christmas all together, my brother, mum, dad and stepmum, plus my OH SIL and kiddies of course, and it was lovely ;)
My OH's parents went through a series of nasty court battles fighting over custody, involved OH and his brother in it all even though they were very young. It bankrupted both of them, and we still have to make sure they visit us totally seperately and that they don't know when the other is coming, or else they turn up on eachothers days and hurl abuse at eachother :dohh: (this is 23 years after their split....) Needless to say OH has very little respect for his parents, and only allows them to visit at all because he wants Roh to have access to his grandparents. Before that he cut them off for years.

I suppose my point is, you are clearly a great mum doing the best thing for your daughters, and when they are older they'll respect you for it :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - just like I want fia for Sophia... I want woody for Edward! Lol. Told u im picky. I think if us and grandparents set the tone from the word go then our nicknames will stick :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> Mitch - just like I want fia for Sophia... I want woody for Edward! Lol. Told u im picky. I think if us and grandparents set the tone from the word go then our nicknames will stick :)

OMG I love Woody! Never thought of that one, we'd thought about Ted loads but i'm loving Woody too. 

Mitchnorm, Thing is, I want the baby to decide what it's called, so we'd always choose the long version and then see what evolves. I don't want to dictate it from day one (although I'm sure we will find something and then it will rebel as a teenager).


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks ladies knew you would be supportive xxx

Here are other names I had picked if it helps anyone!

Daisy, honor, Eva, Ava, Heidi 

Dexter, Harvey, Jonah, Owen, rowan,


----------



## firsttimer1

There was a boy at school called woody, he was NEVER an ed... So if we chose Edward then just hope it sticks :)


----------



## Glowstar

Forgot to say my daughters are Hayley and Emily x


----------



## newfielady

I love the name Cherry for a girl. Edward is my step fathers name, although hes just Ed to us. :haha: I used to call him Ed-weird when I was little. :rofl: Spitely little thing that I was :rofl: You ladies had me all worried about name popularity so I went and checked mine but I don't see Danni on the top 100 list even. :thumbup:
Glow- we would _never_ (although I did type in beaver at first lol) judge you. My mom split with my father when I was 5 and it was U G L Y. Still is. But he was an asshole so... yeah. It's for the best for us. :D Glad you can be nice to each other though, not everyone has a big nasty breakup. :)
On the shower note, my Grandmother just phoned and was very upset that she couldn't come to my shower last night. She couldn't get a ride and she's over 80 so I don't hold any hard feeling towards her. On the other hand though, the 3 family members who were supposed to bring her up made a point of telling me a big story today as to why _they_ couldn't make it and nan told me it was (in her words mind you) "A god damn lie". Nan and I have a lot in common some days. :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Glowstar said:


> Thanks ladies knew you would be supportive xxx
> 
> Here are other names I had picked if it helps anyone!
> 
> Daisy, honor, Eva, Ava, Heidi
> 
> Dexter, Harvey, Jonah, Owen, rowan,

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Heidi, OH vetod it from my list though. 

I also LOVE Dexter, but i think it might be becoming super popular, OH suggested Baxter the other day, which is similar but maybe a bit more like a dog... One of your choices is OH's surname but is lovely :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

newfielady said:


> On the shower note, my Grandmother just phoned and was very upset that she couldn't come to my shower last night. She couldn't get a ride and she's over 80 so I don't hold any hard feeling towards her. On the other hand though, the 3 family members who were supposed to bring her up made a point of telling me a big story today as to why _they_ couldn't make it and nan told me it was (in her words mind you) "A god damn lie". Nan and I have a lot in common some days. :rofl:

I love the sound of your nan haha, she sounds ace.


----------



## emera35

Newfie - You clearly get your fiesty side from your nan, she sounds wicked! :lol:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

your nan sounds great!

also love the name heidi

im on the mothercare website trying to order stuff for the nursery but not sure what to get. The sheets are cheaper in Sainsburys even with 20% off.

I have a changing mat and a bouncer in my basket at the mo.

baby bath is coming from john lewis along with cot and mattress.

i feel like i should take more advantage of the 20% off but i dont know what to get!! lol


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- Ed-weird! You were a sassy little one, weren't you. You know this means Danni is likely to be a little spitfire just like her mama. :flower: 

Glowie- Of course we wouldn't judge you!!! I split custody of my DS with my ex husband. We live in the same town, and actually split time 50/50. Shared custody is a difficult, but worthy, commitment by parents that benefits the kids so much. I have enough mommy guilt as it is over being a professional mom, and I used to worry about how it would look to people that I only had my son 50% of the time. But in the end, I get to pat myself on the back knowing that we've managed a custody arrangement that is recommended by all the child psychologists and by seeing how incredibly well-adjusted and well-behaved our son is. So, don't feel bad in the least. :hugs:

Missy- I love nicknames too!!! Unfortunately, our sons' names are not really conducive to them. So I'll probably come up with completely random nicknames to call them. 

FT- Fia is adorable! But you're going to have a hard time overcoming Digger. :haha:

Because we're going the Ethiopian/Greek route, we don't have to worry about being in the top 50. :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

loving the name talk ladies!!!!! Dh and i have similar likes for names so its never too hard to pick. we had picked a name but not sure if we are sticking with it now. definitely the middle name will change, not sure about the first name.

emera- thanks on the oj info. i was told to take oj with iron pills to make them absorb better, but had no idea it would help things move along. im gonna start taking mine with it. im sending DH out today for prune juice as well:blush:

FT- i absolutely LOVE monty python. so funny. :happydance: 

Loo- the RLT wont start labor. it just gets your uterus toned for labor and after. it has to build in your system too, so even if it did start labor you would have to start taking it long before you wanted it to start it. its supposed to be really good for putting vitamins in breast milk too so i might keep taking it after baby comes.

kelly- looooove that bump, i want to be those freaky people that rubs and talks to it!

mrsc- :hugs:

mitch- i have two dd who are 11 and 13, they love to paint nails so by the end of my pregnancies they usually paint my toes up for me :cloud9: so sweet

glow- :hugs: i wouldnt even worry about it. if people judge you, that says more about them than you.

edit: i LOVE nicknames, but i usually come up with a million for my kids:blush: they can really be called ten different things on any given day:dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaah yes, raspberry leaf tea...i bought some in town the other day as i was passing the shop (holland and barrett for uk laddies).....i heard you should start taking it week 32...then woman in shop said 35 :wacko:. It doesnt bring on labour but apparently makes the later stages 'easier'.....every little helps :haha:

Loving name talk but gets me all confused about whether i should choose more just in case she doesnt 'look like' a xxxxxx.....:wacko:

Btw boys name was Daniel James....has been forever x x


----------



## MissyBlaze

My flippin boobs will NOT stop leaking. As soon as I take off my bra they dribble, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Glowstar

newfie your nan sounds like my kinda lady!!!

As for raspberry leaf tea, I was told from week 36 onwards and that's what I did last time, 2 cups a day. I went from 7-10cm in 5 minutes, shocked all the midwives who weren't even in the room when I started pushing! Can't say for sure if it was the RLT or because it was my 2nd but will def be taking it again this time.


----------



## Glowstar

Meant to say love the name Lola, called one of my dogs Lola but would be on my list for a girl as would Gracie another of my dogs.


----------



## emera35

Mitch - We were decided on Rohan James from the moment OH said it, and so he was always going to be a Rohan, whatever he looked like :) I also think if you are REALLY decided, then you attach that name so strongly with the baby that nothing else will fit anyway :thumbup:

I was gutted that my favourite girls name this time was vetoed by OH. I wanted to call her Athene, with the intention of calling her Theni as a nickname, which i still think is extra sweet! :cloud9: Sadly its not to be :( I also think it feels harder this time as we have to find something that works along side Rohan/Roh. Anyway think we've managed it :thumbup:

RLT - I started taking it at one cup a day from 32 weeks, and then up to 3 cups a day at 35 weeks. Never got any further than that as Roh came a couple of days later :rolleyes: I was really chuffed with how fast my tummy sorted itself out afterwards. Think i have a 5 days pp picture somewhere that i was brave enough to take. I'll route it out if it doesn't look gross now! :haha: 
I didn't keep taking it for the breastfeeding though as i didn't really like it much. I started on vit c, hydration sachets and hawthorn elixir all mixed in big jugs of squash to keep my milk supply plentiful and nutritious for the first few months :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - i wud love to see that photo if u can find it? :)

think i will buy some raspberry leaf tea then. so theory is it HELPS labour - or it hightens chance of giving birth on/near to due date???

also - any of u ladies noticed that your LOs are moving LOOOADS now? not jabs... but im constantly feeling pushes and rolls... outside of previous routine?


----------



## MissyBlaze

I can't join in on the movement chat as my LO is naughty and hides behind it's placenta. Most evenings it wobbles about...


----------



## citymouse

Emera, hurray for MIL being gone! Loved how you sent them out for lunch, good girl!

Newfie, your grandma sounds great!

Love the name talk! We've been set since five and a half weeks. I don't dare keep looking, I don't want to create any doubt! I can see myself panicking about the middle name at the last second, since it's a very strong family name on both sides but also my first name (I use a nickname, though)... Still feels a little odd to name her after myself.

I love Heidi... DH didn't go for it, though.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> emera - i wud love to see that photo if u can find it? :)
> 
> think i will buy some raspberry leaf tea then. so theory is it HELPS labour - or it hightens chance of giving birth on/near to due date???
> 
> also - any of u ladies noticed that your LOs are moving LOOOADS now? not jabs... but im constantly feeling pushes and rolls... outside of previous routine?

I googled rlt and it states (among other things) - soothes the cramping and calms the uterus generally....also helps delivery of baby and placenta. I have heard it can speed up last stages of labour but not necessarily linked to bringing on labour and ensuring a due date delivery...but who know. Going to start on one cup a day around 34 weeks i reckon then up the intake from 36 onwards


----------



## emera35

Ok especially for FT, here is my before and after. Remember i'm a size 18, so not a skinny minny! Still, i was pleased how fast my tummy went back, it wasn't dead flat to start with either, so yeah. This is 5 days after, and within i guess 3 weeks it was looking pretty normal (didn't really feel normal for a while after that though :haha:)

Oh, apologies for the naked shots, they are a bit on the boobie side :blush:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/Picture086-1.jpg


----------



## loolindley

I've just tried Heidi on my OH, but he ignored me, and the puppy sat to attention :shrug: So I said HEIDI? to my OH again and he said "oh sorry, I thought you said 'Hi Indy' (the puppy's name), so she must have thought I said that too!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: I gues that is Heidi out then!!! :haha:

I also like India for a name, but as we have an Indy the dog, then we can forget it!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

booo me again bizzy taking pics of the boxes of izzy clothes to sell names i have r
max
charlie
joesph
william

ill let u no when there all up if anyones intrested putting newborn 0-3 up xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera...you look great 5 days after.....what did you put that down too? You thknk rlt or something else helped?

Btw ladies...check out www.babycentre.co.uk...the have a question about rlt and says ubder certain circumstances you shouldnt take...and always tell your midwife/doctor if you take. No recommended for ladies with high bp, expecting twins, history of prem labour or previous history of short labours etc....there were other things to consider.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

em thats fab defo gona try rlt this time x


----------



## waula

Loving the name chat - Lola is an awesome name :thumbup: love cherry too but DH hates cherry healey so big no no for us... We're still going with Noah but another contender hit this week with Lucas...hmmm... :shrug:

Kelly - frickin awesome bumpage!!! Bet you get no end of bump rubs!!! I'd rub it if I saw you! :flower:

Amy: thinking about you lots and hoping all going well with you and Connie...xxx :hugs:

Sorry I have been R&R'ing the past few days - seem to have hit first tri exhaustion again so has been quick catch up whilst eating my tea then early nights for me... not sure why i bother though as i'm sleeping terribly - so uncomfy, managing 1-2hours before leg cramps/wee/bad back humph... :wacko:

on a good note - 25 working days left before AL starts before maternity! WOOOOOO! :happydance:

movement-wise: huge amounts of jabs, pokes, rolls, turns - baby head down with spine to the left and feet up in my right rib cage - causing a fair amount of discomfort - had to go to Doc's the other day and he said its tearing my stomach muscles off my rib cage on that side and there's nothing they can do! nice. sometimes i wish they wouldn't be quite so honest!

RLT - never even heard of it so thanks once again laddies on keeping me up to date!!!! 

right rosemary roast sausages and honey roasted parsnips need consuming in this household - yep, distinct lack of food chat over the past few days so thought i'd get your mouths watering! :haha:

PS here's my bump - and yes, those PJ's are my DH and are the comfiest things i've ever had on... and the belly button is OUT xxxx
 



Attached Files:







29+3.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for RLT info mitch, im going to copy what you do :haha: better buy some :)

emera - thanks so much for sharing that; i always wonder how the body changes afterwards. I guesss it takes a while to resemble anything we wud consider ''normal'' lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - great bump hun!

mitch - check ur link, my laptop wudnt open it? may be fault on my side? x


----------



## loolindley

I couldn't open it either?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loving the bumpies and Emera, your PP tummy is lovely, i'd be well happy with that! Aww, i'm glad you guys like La la la la Lola. 

Food porn - i made myself wedges and southern fried chicken, mmmmmm, dirty.


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- 5 days?!?! That's amazing!!!!

Loo- Is Indy the naughty puppy? If so, maybe using Heidi would be a great way to make him think you're always paying attention to him. :haha:


----------



## emera35

Mitch - I think the RLT really helped. Also i has a physiological 3rd stage, which i'm convinced helped too. I had very regular, but not especially painful contractions afterwards. Its all things that the RLT is supposed to help with, so i'm definitely doing it the same way again :thumbup:


----------



## waula

emera - your bump and 5d pp look bloody awesome! xxx

PS i've also been joining in with the frantic baby shopping! nursery now done..will have to get some piccies on here...xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks emera...gonna checkwith my midwife at 31 week appt just to check.its ok for me

Sorry loo and ft...i cant seem to post links from here:nope:. Its defo on www.babycentre.co.uk but is a question so a longer address. I found it by googling 'raspberry leaf tea in pregnancy'.....baby centre was first link to pop up on list. Try that...sorry x x


----------



## firsttimer1

Oooooo yes, i wanna see some nursery piccies ladies! :dance: Please :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Thanks emera...gonna checkwith my midwife at 31 week appt just to check.its ok for me
> 
> Sorry loo and ft...i cant seem to post links from here:nope:. Its defo on www.babycentre.co.uk but is a question so a longer address. I found it by googling 'raspberry leaf tea in pregnancy'.....baby centre was first link to pop up on list. Try that...sorry x x

got it:
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregna...gyourbabysbirth/raspberryteaeaselabourexpert/


----------



## loolindley

This link should work
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregna...gyourbabysbirth/raspberryteaeaselabourexpert/


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies...stooopid tablet technology (or maybe me being :dohh:)


----------



## wondertwins

BREAKING NEWS!!!! I have just learned that our hospital has both a Starbucks and a Chick-fil-A. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

oooo you can get capsules if dont like the tea taste. thats good to know x im going to take some from 32 weeks...thats just 3 weeks away! :dance:

edit: WT my little unit has...erm...one vending machine :haha:


----------



## loolindley

WT, that is frigging nuts! Seriously, your HOSPITAL has a fast food outlet? Bonkers! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> oooo you can get capsules if dont like the tea taste. thats good to know x im going to take some from 32 weeks...thats just 3 weeks away! :dance:
> 
> edit: WT my little unit has...erm...one vending machine :haha:

Just check with midwife first....apparently you should inform them anyway. Going to at my 31 week appt

Wt - mmmmmm Starbucks in hospital....yummy..could get my fix of cappuccino AND skinny blueberry muffins. We have crap coffee from a volunteers cafe i guess....nhs!!!!!! Though to be fair i work in and out of loads of hospitals and some have Costa mmmm


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> WT, that is frigging nuts! Seriously, your HOSPITAL has a fast food outlet? Bonkers! :rofl:

Loo ...i know of at least 3 hospitals in uk that have Burger Kings....Southampton General and Addenbrookes being 2 of them....bad eh??:wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> oooo you can get capsules if dont like the tea taste. thats good to know x im going to take some from 32 weeks...thats just 3 weeks away! :dance:
> 
> edit: WT my little unit has...erm...one vending machine :haha:

Apparently the tablets aren't as effective. 

Urgh I feel so sick. Heartburn is gross. 

I'm having a homebirth so no fun food for me! Although I live about a 3 second walk from Burger King in case of emergency!


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bumps ladies! 
i always feel really skinny within a few days after having mine, but i look 5 months preggo. i have no pics its just based off my clothes and how they fit. with my first 2 i was back down to starting weight within a month. the last 3 i have actually had to work at. the last 2 i havent lost it all before getting preggo again. 

im having second thoughts about the rlt now. i havent ever used it just heard and read. most of what i have come across says to start at 32 weeks but one girl on bnb swears by using by 27-28 weeks. i hadnt seen what mitch/ft posted til then. without it i have pretty quick labors already, my last was about 4 hours, i dilated from 3-10 in an hour. and had preterm labor with my first baby at 27 weeks. hospital stopped it and she was born at 38 weeks. maybe i wouldnt be a good person to take it then :shrug: also with anemia, this being my 6th baby, and having my last 3 within about 3 yrs, im already at risk for preterm labor


----------



## emera35

Heartburn is trying to kill me too!!!

The maternity hospital here has a proper coffee shop and panini bar they do a nice latte :thumbup: Happily all the nice cafes are on the way from our house to the hospital so OH can be dispatched to get stuff!


----------



## wondertwins

Yes, Loo, it seems a bit contradictory to have a fast food place at a hospital, but I guess it keeps them in business: hubbies gorge on fast food while their wives are in labor and then they can swing by the heart center to have a check up. :rofl: 

I picked the hospital where the new mommies get to order off a real menu after they give birth. (Steak and champagne!) By now, it shouldn't surprise any of you that I would make my healthcare choices based upon the availability of food. :haha: 

Speaking of food.... my girlfriend just sent me the menu for the food at my baby shower. 

-Baked Cheeses with Crusty Bread Slices
-Classic Tuscan Chicken Liver Crostini
-Crispy Prosciutto-Wrapped Roasted Vegetables (carrots, fennel, broccoli, potatoes) 
-Cannellini White Beans Stewed with Winter Greens, Tomatoes, Pine Nuts and Parmigiano Reggiano
-Pork Roasted with Garlic and Rosemary
-Tuscan Kale Chips 
-Cauliflower Salad with Olives, Tomatoes, Arugula and Balsamic Vinaigrette 
-Ricotta Pudding made with Homemade Ricotta and Homemade Candied Orange Peel

OMG I WANT TO EAT NOW. I would have been perfectly happy to order a few pizzas, but we luckily have a professional chef friend who is doing the cooking. :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

That is one hell of a menu! Amazing. Dribble.

Is anyone else having braxton hicks? I've been having them all day long. They are adding to the sickness. Emera, I'm glad it's not just me!


----------



## emera35

Like you Blessed, i'm thinking i should probably start later with the RLT this time, seeing as my labour last time was both preterm and really short, maybe i'll just start at 36 weeks so that i can get the effects for afterwards, rather than risk another preterm birth. If its meant to smooth your labour along though then it definitely did for me! :thumbup: Just not totally sure i want to go less than 2 hours if i can help it, that will be hardly enough time to get someone over to look after roh and head to the hospital :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Blimey wt....thats sounds amazing. Send her over to cater for me too pls :happydance:

Blessed -yeah not sure its a good bet for you with the rlt...doesnt seem like you'll need any help :winkwink:

Right ladies. I have to go throw some things in a bag for Cornwall trip (like packing but more chaotic :haha:)....i am excited but not looking forward to the 5 hour car journey :nope:. Will be in toucb soon.....happy chatting....happy eating.....happy hormones :happydance:

X x x x x


----------



## wondertwins

Have a fabulous time, Mitch!!! Throw a couple extra pillows in the car, and get a good snooze. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- thats a good idea to start it later! i was mainly wanting to use it to minimize the chance of hemorrhaging (which i have never had a problem with, but im told can be a prob w/anemia and multiple pregnancies) i have also heard nettle tea is great to minimize hemorrhaging too. know anything about that one??? 

my rlt smells like weed and the nettle tea just smells gross. i was a pothead back in college years ago, this tea may bring back memories :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

blessedmomma said:


> my rlt smells like weed and the nettle tea just smells gross. i was a pothead back in college years ago, this tea may bring back memories :dohh:

Missy- Better keep your cat away from Blessed. :rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

hi ladies i finay got a chance to catch up well sort of lol

my prayers are with you amy 

my little man is kicking like crazy righht now so might go feed im


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha ha, my little pothead cat. She's passed out on the sofa now. 

I don't know about nettle tea and haemorrhage, but i did read something about eating dates and reducing blood loss. so I've been stuffing my face with dates for a while.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - hv a fab time! xxx

missy ewwwwww dates :sick: not sure i can stomach them :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swa...hs-mostly-next-more-added-2.html#post14721005

few sleep suits n vests all in brill conditon am still adding some 2nd page x


----------



## blessedmomma

wondertwins said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> my rlt smells like weed and the nettle tea just smells gross. i was a pothead back in college years ago, this tea may bring back memories :dohh:
> 
> Missy- Better keep your cat away from Blessed. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

missed you 2ndtime!!!! my little guy is rambunctious too:baby:


----------



## citymouse

I love Missy's pothead cat. What a terrible influence for baby!

I ought to be working today, but what am I doing? Sewing Christmas napkins and placemats! I figure there's no way I'll have time to do them next year, and I promised myself I'd use my holiday fabric this year! They're going to be cute, if a little late.


----------



## loolindley

Or very very early Mouse!!!! How organised are you!!!!

Laughing my head off at Missy's pothead cat. Hilarious!

Right I am in agony, so going to pop a paracetamol and try and sleep it off.

Nos da folks. xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha, i'm glad my cat is making people giggle. I still haven't found the weed though. 

Is anyone thinking of hand expressing and storing some milk up later? I'm thinking it's silly to waste all the leakage so i might freeze some later.


----------



## KellyC75

waula said:


> Kelly - frickin awesome bumpage!!! Bet you get no end of bump rubs!!! I'd rub it if I saw you! :flower:




blessedmomma said:


> kelly- looooove that bump, i want to be those freaky people that rubs and talks to it!

Thanks lovelies :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

MissyBlaze said:


> Ha ha, i'm glad my cat is making people giggle. I still haven't found the weed though.

Call in the sniffer dogs! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

If this cough doesn't bugger off soon, then seriously i'm going to lose my mind! :wacko: I only had about a week off since the last bloody cough went away! Thinking i might double up on some vitamins for a while, i must be run down!

Blessed - I don't know about nettle tea (apart from its yucky!!) i'll have to do some reading up. I'm really keen to have a natural 3rd stage again, but the consultant was all concerned about pph for some reason, so i'll likely have a fight on my hands! Anything that can help things along afterwards is good in my book :thumbup:

Edit to add : Have a super time Mitch!!! :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> If this cough doesn't bugger off soon, then seriously i'm going to lose my mind! :wacko: I only had about a week off since the last bloody cough went away! Thinking i might double up on some vitamins for a while, i must be run down!
> 
> Blessed - I don't know about nettle tea (apart from its yucky!!) i'll have to do some reading up. I'm really keen to have a natural 3rd stage again, but the consultant was all concerned about pph for some reason, so i'll likely have a fight on my hands! Anything that can help things along afterwards is good in my book :thumbup:
> 
> Edit to add : Have a super time Mitch!!! :)

Why are they concerned about PPH? Did you have one last time? Maybe coz you had a quick labour? That's sometimes a risk factor. The midwife who delivers you might be more open to it than doctors. I defo want a natural third stage too, no puke drugs for me please!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh ladies, ouch! I keep getting sharp pains low down on left side of my lady area. Kinda hurts.

Any ideas on wat it is - any of u getting this?? X


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh ladies, ouch! I keep getting sharp pains low down on left side of my lady area. Kinda hurts.
> 
> Any ideas on wat it is - any of u getting this?? X

Uh oh... I think your fanny might fall off...?


----------



## emera35

Missy, I've got no clue why they are worried about it this time. There was no problems at all last time, natural 3rd stage went really perfectly and my bleeding was totally normal. It was heavy for a few days but not scary heavy, and then like a heavy period for another couple of weeks and then it stopped. :shrug: I did have a very fast labour, but I suspect they are worried due to my bmi again, it seems like being overweight is the root of all evil in my consultants eyes. Heks such a dick, I'm hoping I see a more reasonable member of the team for my next appointment. Apart from it being my second viable delivery (I had a 2nd tri loss a long time ago) which increases the risk of pph slightly, there is no reason why they need to worry as far as I know. :shrug:


----------



## crowned

Oh ladies, you crack me up with your pothead kitties and gory stories about lochia.:sick:

As far as the name talk goes, I like a lot of them! I'm surprised about Woody, though, as it's a slang word for boner here.... Probably different in the UK though!!

Unfortunately, I'm probably going to have a transfer of care from my midwife to a doctor, due to my heart condition, and that means being labeled as high risk and probably having to wear a heart monitor during labor AND having to have an epidural to keep stress on my heart down. It's all up to the cardiologist, so cross your fingers he says all is well and I can stay with my midwife and not need all that extra stuff!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> Missy, I've got no clue why they are worried about it this time. There was no problems at all last time, natural 3rd stage went really perfectly and my bleeding was totally normal. It was heavy for a few days but not scary heavy, and then like a heavy period for another couple of weeks and then it stopped. :shrug: I did have a very fast labour, but I suspect they are worried due to my bmi again, it seems like being overweight is the root of all evil in my consultants eyes. Heks such a dick, I'm hoping I see a more reasonable member of the team for my next appointment. Apart from it being my second viable delivery (I had a 2nd tri loss a long time ago) which increases the risk of pph slightly, there is no reason why they need to worry as far as I know. :shrug:

Being your second delivery wouldn't increase your risk, it's when you go above 5 they would be worried. Do you mind if i ask what your BMI is? Feel free to ignore if you want!

That's annoying that he's being a knob. At the end of the day though, they cannot FORCE you to consent to a drug. Physiological third stage is the natural way to go, you have to give informed consent to receive the drug. I'd say unless an emergency happens then they shouldn't be telling you you have to have anything.


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh ladies, ouch! I keep getting sharp pains low down on left side of my lady area. Kinda hurts.
> 
> Any ideas on wat it is - any of u getting this?? X

maybe baby sitting on a nerve?

emera- i hope you dont have pph, have you had it before? i have never had it, just have several risk factors for it this time.


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies, ouch! I keep getting sharp pains low down on left side of my lady area. Kinda hurts.
> 
> Any ideas on wat it is - any of u getting this?? X
> 
> Uh oh... I think your fanny might fall off...?Click to expand...

:haha: you made me giggle!

In seriousness though FT yes I get sharp pains down there and a little higher up too, pretty sure its normal, I definitely had them last time too. I always assumed it was nerves or ligaments doing stuff or because of the stretching and extra weight. Sometimes it feels like its because baby is stomping on something delicate, that feels really owchie!!


----------



## emera35

Missy I don't mind, my bmi is 34 which is high but not actually in the automatic high risk zone. They are treating me like I'm the size where they'd have to take the wall off my house to get me out :dohh: it does my head in really. And one of my consultants reasons for saying I couldn't have a home birth was risk of pph due to it being my second delivery and my weight. He actually said that! I think he's a bumhole! Anyway I plan to totally ignore him, and unless some sort of emergency happens I'll be getting exactly what I want!


----------



## MissyBlaze

He's wrong though! I don't get why you're under consultant care! That's mega bum holey! Tell them all to shove it


----------



## citymouse

MissyBlaze said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies, ouch! I keep getting sharp pains low down on left side of my lady area. Kinda hurts.
> 
> Any ideas on wat it is - any of u getting this?? X
> 
> Uh oh... I think your fanny might fall off...?Click to expand...

Lolololololol!


----------



## citymouse

My little sister's just been by... She is so dear and sweet and funny... She made me these earrings out of little plastic babies from the craft store. They're insane! She makes up for all the craziness of the inlaws.


----------



## emera35

Citymouse - ace present! :)

Missy - my MW is as mystified as you, she only booked me a consultant app. Because of my previous preterm labour (roh came at 35 weeks as I'd had a sick bug and the vomiting irritated my uterus). The consultant basically said, we'll not worry about the preterm labour as there was an identifiable cause for it, and then started harping on about my weight. My MW is a bit annoyed for me, but there isn't masses she can do as the consultant effectively outranks her. :nope: he'll get told what I thonk of him next appointment, which is in 3 weeks so plenty of time to work up a rage :D


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> My little sister's just been by... She is so dear and sweet and funny... She made me these earrings out of little plastic babies from the craft store. They're insane! She makes up for all the craziness of the inlaws.

How sweet :hugs:

Can we get a picture? :shrug:


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies, ouch! I keep getting sharp pains low down on left side of my lady area. Kinda hurts.
> 
> Any ideas on wat it is - any of u getting this?? X
> 
> Uh oh... I think your fanny might fall off...?Click to expand...
> 
> Lolololololol!Click to expand...




> As far as the name talk goes, I like a lot of them! I'm surprised about Woody, though, as it's a slang word for boner here.... Probably different in the UK though!!

:rofl: Glad I just peed or I may have again. Here's today's bump pic. If you ladies are interested, I posted pics on my facebook of my few baby shower gifts. :D.
Daddy thinks my sass is sexy, see how he deals with it coming from a little girl, if he still thinks it's cute. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







babystuff 012.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## loolindley

Morning Lads!

Crowned, Woody means the same over here!!! :rofl: I still like it as a name though :shrug: I guess it could come under fire from other kids though, they are so mean!

FT, dare I ask how your broken lady garden is this morning? :haha: I hope it didn't fall off overnight!!!!

I got up and had breakfast (cereal), and half an hour later I was still chewing my hand off, so instead of munching through a load of chocs I made some noodles. Is that just as bad??? :rofl: I was SO hungry!!!!

Under strict orders from my oh today not to lift a finger (apart to type on here, of course!). So hard when we have a mountain of things to do :sad2:


----------



## emera35

Loo, I'm under orders from OH to take it really easy as I was up coughing half the night and ended up waking him up at 4am and crying loads, telling him I couldn't cope with coughing anymore and that I wanted to die! :blush: anyway think he's decided I need a rest so he's made me stay in bed for the morning and he's looked after Roh. He's off to work soon but Roh is due his nap so I'll only jave to keep up with him for a few hours this afternoon :thumbup: oh and nothing wrong with a second breakfast/brunch!

Newfie - I love your bump so much! :D

Will post my bump pic once I can get on the laptop later :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Morning

Ive NEVER heard of the slang term woody for a mans erection?? not enough for it to bother me anyway. We had a boy called woody at school and that NEVER occured to any of us. :shrug: Think i still like George anyway x

Im guessing slang is different in different parts of the UK anyway - as i would never dream of saying the word fa*ny either! ewwwww.

anyway the pain was on and off pretty bad but seems OK now. bit scary though as not had it that bad before. :(

whats everyones plans for today / NYE? Im off to see friends at 12:45 and then having dinner there tonight. Ive then got a house party for NYE tomo - hope my dress/top still fiits!!!

EDIT: great bump Newfie x


----------



## loolindley

I forgot to say, I woke up my oh about 2am this morning because I could see my bump moving, and was excited and wanted him to see (he's never seen it before). ANYWAY, at the last moment, I realised that I DREAMED that my bump was moving, so then I had to explain to him that I woke him up for genuine reasons, but it turns out it was only a dream!!!!

He was NOT impressed!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## loolindley

FT, was Edward/George a middle name choice or first name? I'm sure you mentioned other boys names?


----------



## emera35

Loo haha! :haha: brilliant! That's what having a pregnant wife/partner is all about to be honest. Apart from being crap a few times, my OH has been so great this time round, as he has known what to expect from me. I think he secretly quite likes it when I have the pregnancy madness, as I'm generally very sensible so it amuses him to see my brain working in disarray! :haha:

FT- glad the pain has eased up, I've had it too, think its baby sitting somewhere delicate :hugs:
No plans here for NYE at all, OH is working and I'm home with Roh, so just a normal weekend evening for me. Probably watch some tv and do some knitting. How boring am I? Don't really care though, if I did I coul have planned a party here, or booked a babysitter ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - Edward and George are both first name choices hun x but we want to have at least 3 or 4 to pick from when baby arrives (girls name is sorted tho) x

we are both realllly picky so struggling a little :(

emera - i think a night in for NYE sounds LOVELY haha! We may end up doing that anyway if my red top/dress doesnt fit anymore :rofl: Im too lazy to go and try it on!


----------



## loolindley

I'm on for a night in too. I was planning on going out for a few hours later on (most of the town meet at the town clock for midnight), but my back is just beyond pain by that time at night so I guess I'll be ina drug fueled sleep (well, from a paracetamol!!!) come midnight!!! That's fine though. I want OH to go out and have a proper send off from his friends, so must remember not to be grumpy when it is 3am and he is rolling in drunk :haha:

FT, I know what you mean, we are so picky too. My problem is that we have our favourite girl name and our favourite boy name, so every other name doesn't seem to measure up to those. However, I still want some strong condenders for back up names just in case our favourites don't 'fit'.

EDIT is anyone watching Clueless on channel 4? I used to love this film and not seen it for years!


----------



## firsttimer1

I started watching Clueless and then realised im being picked up at 12:45 so stopped.... im now watching Buffy :rofl: not even a fan!

Just been looking at in/out goings money wise...and we are going to struggle whilst im on mat leave. Im the bigger earner and mat pay just doesnt cover the outgoings..... wish i had saved harder now! To be fauir though, we have done a whole nursery and bought all the baby essentials.... so technically that WAS with savings - seen as im not in debt :shrug:

But oh gosh its going to be hard. esp after seeing the price of nappies etc! Lets just hope BFing works out for me so we dont have to buy formula!!


----------



## loolindley

totally agree with the BF thing!!! We have saved up 9 mortgage payments, which is great, but OH is making noises that he would like to go to college to train as a teaching assistant, which is great, but will mean only my wage coming in for a couple of years. We will certainly have to tighten our belts big time, and just hope that it's enough :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

wow 9 mortgage payments - thats fab! i will have two :haha:

Ive never been the best at saving.... prob because ive never had too :blush:

Right my pal should be here to get me in any sec so i will chat to ya'll later :) MWAH XXX


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. The lady I work with tells me everyday she see's me now it seems like my belly is bigger. :dohh: I think all the food I'm eating is starting to catch up on me, although I don't have any weight on anywhere else. :happydance: (for now)

Ft- I laughed at this


> hope my dress/top still fiits!!!

. Was it a dress before and now it's a top? :rofl:

We got no NYE plans. I have to work (shocker) and NYD too! I suck.:xmas21: Tips should be good though. I've made $117 in the past 2 nights I worked. :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

TGIF!!!!! 

I'm at work today, but I'm the only one here so it means lots of goofing off (goofing off = BnB)! :happydance:

Emera- That's awful about your coughing. Every little sneeze, cough or laugh makes my belly hurt, so I can't imagine having a full blown coughing fit. :hugs: If it gets too bad, you definitely should see your doctor. 

FT- We're having my in-laws over tomorrow. In other words, it will be a quiet evening in. On a positive note, I really like my MIL. I'm sure it helps that she doesn't speak much English, so we mostly just hang out and eat. :thumbup:

FT/Loo- I feel you on the money stuff. DH is currently in graduate school, so I'm the only breadwinner at the moment. (Can you say unplanned pregnancy?!?! :rofl:) I've been hording money as best I can and think we'll be fine, but it takes a lot of discipline to go from care-free spending to strictly adhering to a budget. 

Newfie- Such a cutey bump as always. :flower:


----------



## emera35

WT - Its driving me round the bend, i'm coughing literally every 30 seconds whilst i'm awake, its making me feel sick and straining my tummy muscles, not to mention giving me a headache, its about the worst thing i can think of! It doesn't help that i've actually had to break into my maternity pad stash because i keep peezing when i cough! :dohh: It needs to get gone soon or i'll lose the plot totally! I think i'd mind less if i hadn't had a cough for 2 weeks already before Christmas. :sulk:

Right, so here is my most recent bump picture, its from 30+3 weeks. I put a progression underneath too! :) Think i understand why people keep asking if its twins :haha:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN19032.jpg



https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN19032-1.jpg


----------



## wondertwins

Great progression, Emera!!! 

Has anyone else noticed that they lean backwards when they stand? No wonder my low back is such a mess! I've taken waddling to a whole new level.


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely bump progression emera!!! 

Will someone please tell my boss to go the F home!!! :brat:

Was up all night with heartburn and had the runs a bit so got a sore bum! She said we can finish early so sitting waiting for her to let me go!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Glowie- Give me her number and I'll call her to tell her to go the F home. :)

I wish there were someone here to tell me to go home, but since I'm the only one here, I feel like I ought to stick around until at least 3:00. (It's 9:35 now). Of course, it's stupid that I feel this way since I'm not actually doing any productive work. :haha:

I should use this time for some baby planning/preparing/shopping. :)


----------



## loolindley

Great bump progression Emera!!

You laddies who are suffering from heartburn, ask your doctor for *Omeprazole*. It's one tablet a day, and perfectly safe in pregnancy. I have been taking them for a week, and my heartburn stopped from day one. I am going to start taking them every other day because they should still work, but stomach acid is good to help digest food, but I swear it has been my miracle cure!

WT, you have a full day left in work :shock: Thats not good! Can you shop on the internet? :haha:

Glowstar, I hope your boss has got their act together and realised that it is POETS day!


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- My boss has been out all week, and my job is very ... uhm ... lax. :rofl: So the only reason I'm here is that I didn't want to use any of my annual leave since I'm trying to save that for when the bambinos arrive. 

POETS day?


----------



## emera35

Got sick of coughing, so called the doctor, seems i have oral thrush, fun. I've had it before, i get it from my inhalers if i have to take high doses, which i've had to due to all the cats/dogs over christmas! The doctor has faxed a prescription to the local pharmacy, so i don't have to go all the way over to the surgery in the rain, my hero! Hoping it will stop the bloody coughing!! :dance:


----------



## emera35

So WT if you took the day off....who'd know? :lol:


----------



## newfielady

Ah ladies. I'm still feeling down. :cry: I don't think it's just preggo hormones either. MIL is really bringing me down. She's never liked me and she's not the least bit excited about this baby (presumably because it's _my_ daughter).


----------



## loolindley

WT - P!ss off early, tomorrow's Saturday!

Emera - Huzzah for doctors that take initiative rather than make you go and wait in a germy surgery for hours on end! I hope the presciption does the trick :hugs:

Newfie - Bah! Who wouldn't like you?! She obviously has no taste!


----------



## emera35

Newfie - Don't let the MIL get you down honey! :hugs: If she doesn't like you, well, thats her problem really, not yours, and definitely her loss. She could have a lovely relationship with her DIL if she made an effort, silly woman. If she's not seeming excited about the baby then again, that's her own silly mistake. If she doesn't dote over this baby then she's an idiot who is doing herself out of a really special bond with her grandaughter. Foolish of her i think. I'd pity her if i was you hon, definitely don't let her own negativity get to you though! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Emera - super bump photos :dance: and YAY for a prescription... surely that will help :hugs:

Newfie - your MIL sounds like an idiot so dont waste time on her hun. Think about baby stuff instead. Your hospital bag, birth plan, anything else you need etc.... :hugs:

As for the top/dress LOL - its a dress which can be worn over trousers - which is what im doing :) that way i can sprawwwwl across the sofa at every given chance without worrying about my modesty :haha:

*OK ladies whove been preggers before*, that pain ive been having low down is back - and its actually making me walk a little differently due to the pain :( do you think its due to pressure on my hips? It almost feels like a bone has been pushed out of position?? really hard to explain :( Is it something i cud ask the ob about on weds when i see him/her - or do i need to wait and ask the MW?


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- Brilliant! :rofl:

Emera- I'm glad you're getting some meds. Your little one will be happy that you stop waking her up with your coughing. :haha:

Newfie- Hugs, sweetie. :hugs: If your MIL doesn't like you, she's nuts, and if she's nuts, you're better off without her attention! Maybe your MIL isn't acting very excited because it doesn't really seem real to her yet? I suspect that when she sees your cutie baby, you're going to be fighting her off. If not....the cool thing about having a baby is that it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. This little girl will be the legacy of yours and DH's love for her and for each other. Together, you two will nurture her and raise her to be a lovely young woman. :flower: If grandma doesn't appreciate that or want to be a part of that.... then pppppppptttttttttpppppppptttttttttt on her!


----------



## wondertwins

FT- If it feels like a bone, it might be your tailbone/coccyx. As you get farther along in pregnancy, your joints loose up to get you good and limber for pushing a 7 pound watermelon out of your lady garden. So, when your hip joints loosen up, it can certainly affect your spine a bit. With DS I had a lot of pain in that region. If what you're feeling is the same thing I'm thinking, then try this: cross your feet at the ankles and use that leverage to pull your legs together tight. Then simultaneously push your knees apart from each other. (I don't know how else to describe it.) The effect you want is to sort of pop the joint or stretch the ligament that is hurting. In fact, it might actually pop, which is heavenly relief. Another thing that sometimes works is to lay on your side, leave your legs turned to the side while you turn your back towards the ground. 

If it still hurts, mention it to your doctor.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks WT! xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Emera- glad your getting something for your cough. The way one sneeze hurts me I can't bear to think how much always coughing must bother you.
Thanks for your kind words ladies. It's just that I don't have a lot of friends and she knows just how to play my buttons. She is nuts. That much is for sure, and it's not just my opinion either. In her screwed up head she thinks that if she can get me out of the picture then DH will move back with her. :wacko: She makes DH feel bad but I don't want to make him choose between her and me. But what else can I do, I can't ignore her, and if I say anything to her I hurt DH's feelings. Plus i make myself out the bitch she paints me. ](*,)She's trying to drive us apart and I'm afraid that it will eventually work. I can't live with her harping over me for the rest of my life like I have for the past 4 years. Is it so awful that I wish she would just dissapear? :shrug:


----------



## wondertwins

newfielady said:


> In her screwed up head she thinks that if she can get me out of the picture then DH will move back with her. :wacko: She makes DH feel bad but I don't want to make him choose between her and me. But what else can I do, I can't ignore her, and if I say anything to her I hurt DH's feelings. Plus i make myself out the bitch she paints me. ](*,)She's trying to drive us apart and I'm afraid that it will eventually work. I can't live with her harping over me for the rest of my life like I have for the past 4 years. Is it so awful that I wish she would just dissapear? :shrug:

Ugh. That sounds maddening! I have said it to my friends many, many times, and I'm not ashamed of it: I get along really well with my mother BECAUSE we live 1500 miles apart. :haha: Do you have a lot of family ties in the area? If not, maybe you guys can eventually move someplace where you can build your own life while still getting to see her on major holidays. :thumbup:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

firsttimer1 said:


> *OK ladies whove been preggers before*, that pain ive been having low down is back - and its actually making me walk a little differently due to the pain :( do you think its due to pressure on my hips? It almost feels like a bone has been pushed out of position?? really hard to explain :( Is it something i cud ask the ob about on weds when i see him/her - or do i need to wait and ask the MW?

I have this pain at night hun and have just been told I have spd. The advice WT gave is some of the advice the physio gave me. Evrything is shifting about ready for you to give birth. Its your body preparing itself. xx


----------



## newfielady

WT's- I _would_ move, in a heartbeat. DH won't budge. When I was growing up I dreamed of the day I could move away. Now, here I am, stuck. :( I have no family here, just my mother and step father.


----------



## citymouse

Loo and Emera, at least you didn't wake your DHs at 3 am crying about their mothers! 

Emera, glad they are getting you meds, the coughing sounds awful. I was going to suggest asking for a cough suppressant...I was on a preg-safe one while ttc.

Newfie, poor thing. Maybe she'll turn around after the baby's here. Babies do crazy things to people. Oprah had on one guy who was in the KKK and then his daughter had a biracial baby... He not only dropped out of the klan but adopted two black brothers who needed a home... So you never know. My own mom hated my stepmother until my little (half) sister was born. Then she was on her best behavior, and now they're really great friends. My little sis calls my mom "aunt". It's a shame your MIL is such a beast!

Ft, wonder if your aching ladybit could be a varicose vein?

Wt, have fun at work, lol! And have you considered a maternity support belt for your back?

Morning to everyone else!

AFM, I think I'm 85% better. Still a little stuffed but I can breathe through my nose, yay! I'm home alone but DH is taking a half-day and then we're doing stuff around the house. Maybe we'll make a plan for the baby's room. It's going to be about a 10-step process shuffling rooms around, selling furniture, buying furniture, storing some furniture, getting old furniture out of storage...


----------



## waula

emera awesome progression - your LO has certainly grown in the past few weeks!! eee - exciting!!! :thumbup:

newfie - sorry about MIL stress - MIL are a bit of a nightmare aren't they :dohh: - what does your DH say when you talk to him about it? I know its delicate but you will have to find a way of coping with her to stop her driving you apart - my DH is MIL first son and she's very tied to him, we live 25mins away and my relationship with her is pretty rocky - they think we've stolen their sons from them...madness...must remember to be nice to LO's wife in many years to come! But seriously - I know hormones can play a part but speak to your DH and explain to him how you feel, problem shared is a problem halved etc... good luck xxxx :flower:

PS i'm a little obsessed with hulahoops at the minute. 2 packs down and 4 calling me from the treat cupboard. very hard to resist... instead i'm going to dig out my camera and get some piccies of our nursery up... xxx


----------



## citymouse

Ft, your back pain sounds like piriformis pain, maybe. It's a muscle that wraps round and attaches to your spine. I get it a lot, especially after long periods of sitting or walking.

Maybe try this stretch (the top one)? https://www.livestrong.com/article/375268-stretches-for-sciatic-pain-in-pregnancy/

Just two things about stretching: try to warm up your body a bit first, like walk around the block or be moving around the house; and also be mindful that your body gets really bendy in third tri, so don't stretch farther than you would have done in second tri or pre-preg--you can damage your muscles.

I would recommend that everyone try at least one prenatal yoga class, even if you've never done yoga before. You can learn stretches and exercises that you can then do at home.


----------



## waula

ok so here goes the nursery so far...all furniture is in - moses basket just in there for storage at the min - will be downstairs/in our room when its being used... gone with the jamboree range from mamas and papas and got some wall stickers from cox and cox to put up as well as a couple of jamboree pics...

what do you reckon on this wall sticker for above the cot? https://www.coxandcox.co.uk/products/tree-and-birds-wall-sticker this is a piccie of the other sticker we've got - prob to go on the wall next to the door...https://www.coxandcox.co.uk/products/elephant-wall-sticker

xxx
 



Attached Files:







P1040026.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 9









P1040028.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10









P1040030.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 11









P1040029.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 8









P1040032.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## crowned

Waula, I love it! What a beautiful nursery :)

FT, I'm sorry if I offended you with my comment regarding your name choices - definitely didn't mean to, and I'm sure you're right that slang is different in different places!! :hug:

Got a rocking chair for the nursery today - and I'm SO excited!!


----------



## waula

WT - how big is your nursery going to be? Do you literally need double of everything??!! OMG!!! xxx


----------



## citymouse

Waula, I love the little pops of color! And the elephant decal is super cute.


----------



## loolindley

Waula, what a gorgeous nursery! Beautiful! I love the wall stickers too. We are going for wall stickers, but waiting until after it is born before we do the nursery I think (depending on how far we get on with the rest of the house).

I was in such a tizz that we wouldn't get the nursery sorted in time, but like my oh pointed out, the baby wont be sleeping in there from birth, so we have a bit of time on our side! I think I need to chill out!

OH working tonight, which I totally forgot about. Bah. Trying to make him feel guilty, but it's not working!


----------



## newfielady

Waula- That's sound advise and I try to share with him the way I feel. The only problem with that is Dh's mom is wacky and everyone has been saying stuff his whole life about her so now he gets defensive. He is her _only_ son so she's thinks I have "stolen" him as well. And she want's him back! But he's a grown man for fuck sakes (excuse my language I'm just angrey :growlmad:) and he was 22 before he moved out for the first time (with me I might add). I'm going to try and keep my cool though. Talking to you ladies has made me feel somewhat better. :)


----------



## newfielady

Waula- should add, I lvoe the pictures of your nursery. I am hoping to get at mine within the next few weeks. :D


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- Super cute nursery, and I love the elephant stickers and the tree decal. So cute!! I've spent most of the morning looking at wall decals on Etsy. (I'm almost embarrassed to get paid for being at work today. Almost.) 

The room we have as a "nursery" is huge (~200 square feet). However, it's pulling double duty as a guest bedroom too. I know lots of people put a bed in their nursery, but ours has a king sized bed in it. :wacko: I'm not really happy with that fact, but we're making the best of it. Currently the room has two cribs (cots) end-to-end, and a dresser that will also be the changing table. Plus a king sized bed. :dohh: I plan to put one of the cribs in our bedroom when the twins are born, but we're storing it in the nursery for now. We should be fine until they are mobile and actually want to play! At that point, the king bed will have to go.


----------



## waula

200 sq feet and a king sized bed??!! Thats is seriously cool WT. You've got 2 very lucky little boys in there! We've got 3 bedrooms but one's DH office and its quite liberating to get rid of our spare bed - seems to put people off outstaying their welcome - some of you ladies after the Christmas in-law stories seriously need to get rid of their spare beds too!!!!!

PS love etsy too...almost as much as a bag of hulahoops and a glass of milk! xxx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ladies - I have missed you guys 
Laptop broke xmas eve ( typical) so just got new one up and running
How is everyone doing?
Any news on Amy?

Waula - I love love your nursery, clean and chic , love the elephant and tree stickers - they fit in so well 

L xxxx


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- I agree that it's liberating to get rid of the guest bed! :rofl: However, in the beginning, I'll really need my sister and then my girlfriend and then my mom and then my MIL to come stay and help me out! I figure I owe them a place to sleep, and a king bed is what we already had from merging our stuff together. 

Vita- Amy has a neonatal blog for Connie. Her update for today is that she's stable and seems to be making small improvements. It's a long road ahead, but she's a little fighter.

EDIT TO ADD: If I did this right, here's the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...eonatal-journey-born-26-2-update-pg-10-a.html 

The latest updated is on page 10.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

wondertwins said:


> Waula- I agree that it's liberating to get rid of the guest bed! :rofl: However, in the beginning, I'll really need my sister and then my girlfriend and then my mom and then my MIL to come stay and help me out! I figure I owe them a place to sleep, and a king bed is what we already had from merging our stuff together.
> 
> Vita- Amy has a neonatal blog for Connie. Her update for today is that she's stable and seems to be making small improvements. It's a long road ahead, but she's a little fighter.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: If I did this right, here's the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...eonatal-journey-born-26-2-update-pg-10-a.html
> 
> The latest updated is on page 10.



Thanks huni 
This is reassuring to here, she will be getting stronger with everyday 
Does she have a link 


L xx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

thank you xx


----------



## waula

ok FT you were asking for some weight gains - I got on the scales after my nice relaxing bath... ERROR. 23LBS. OMG! :dohh: NEED TO STOP GAINING WEIGHT LIKE THIS OR I'M GOING TO HAVE NO LADY BITS LEFT... right. healthy eating starts now... do tinned peaches count?! xx


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- 23 pounds at nearly 30 weeks is great! But I know how you feel about not having any lady bits left. :blush: It's like everything is swollen up down there (which makes DTD interesting).

And I think any variety of peaches are healthy eating! ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies how are you all. me beeing bizzy bee cleaning up all day nesting me thinks..
hope ur all ok 
any 1 else feel like baby is about to fall out there foof ha


----------



## blessedmomma

hi laddies!!!!! my dh has been let go early from work all week, usually between noon and 2pm. today they let him go at 10am! its also our anniversary so yay:happydance:

ft- i was thinking maybe spd is starting for you??? havent had it myself, but i heard it can be just horrible. hope those stretches everyone put on here helps.:hugs:

newfie- i cant believe your MIL. seriously she needs to come back into reality! i cant wait for my kids to meet someone and get married!!!! i cant think of much greater joy than having my own. i hope your DH is willing to listen to your feelings on the matter. i know thats his mom, but you are his WIFE!!! Dh and you are one now, and mom needs to back off. its kinda silly she sees this baby as your daughter, her son is the other half that makes up that baby :dohh: hang in there hun.

emera- love the bumpy!

i got a whopping 3 hrs of sleep last night. i have a 10 month old who is just starting to teethe. he has none yet and like his siblings, will wait forever to grow some but then try to grow them in 2-3 at a time. poor baby was up last night. on the other hand i have a 2 yr old who is also cranky cuz his last 3 are finally popping through. 

i started my nettle leaf tea yesterday and its ok. it tastes better than it smells. supposed to combat anemia with iron, vit k, and something that boosts hemoglobin. plus it helps move things along and out and helps to prevent hemorrhoids.:thumbup:

edit: danielle- my baby has definitely dropped and yes he feels like he is about to fall out. i havent felt all of them drop, but this one has. i can breath easier, but he is so low its uncomfortable


----------



## winterbaby86

hellooo, im due 26th march - team PINK! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i didnt have this till around 38 weeks with izzy it feelins like is head is right in my bum reallyy annoying i do have this feeling he will come early tho. 

were is the best place to get rlt from? x


----------



## loolindley

Hi winterbaby :hi:

Happy Anniversary Blessed :hugs: Hope you have a lovely day despite being so tired. Poor baby. Teething must be the worst! xx


----------



## wondertwins

Welcome, Winterbaby! We're a chatty bunch. :haha:

Happy anniversary, Blessed! :hugs: 

It's only 2:30, but I've decided to call it a day. I've worked hard surfing Etsy and goofing off on Facebook, so I think I deserve the early quitting time. :thumbup: I hope everyone has a lovely evening. :kiss:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

23
24+5
26 weeks :baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00069-20111217-2203.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG00066-20111214-1221.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









26 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emera35

Danielle - holland and barrett are good for rlt. 

No dropping here yet happily. I really knew about it when it happened last time my bump felt like it was on the floor and the whole lot was about to just drop out :haha: I'd love to get past 35 weeks this time :)

Blessed - happy anniversary! :) phew 2 babies teething! I don't envy you. Roh has his 4 back ones to come, we've just finished the canines they were evil! :shock:

Waula - in my thinking all fruit is healthy! Also 23lbs is a good gain for 30 weeks :thumbup: and from your bump shots you can see its all in the bump! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies!

danielle- i got mine from an organic food store in my town, so probably wont help you much

they say after the 1st baby its unlikely the rest will drop before labor. i dont remember feeling it with my 1st actually. with my 2nd she dropped so low my legs would go numb when i sat down. didnt feel it with my 3rd, but 4th and 5th definitely dropped. and now this one i can feel it already. wasnt gonna say anything cuz im sure i sound like a freak being so early:blush: but, about a week ago i got up and noticed a difference immediately. i asked my DH if my bump looked different and he said it was a lot lower. i could breathe easier and havent had as much heartburn which is good. on the other hand the top of my legs get achey now and my foof aches too. it feels like he is gonna fall out. tmi- i also had something come out that looked like when i started losing my plug. (i have only lost my plug in one pregnancy and my water broke a couple weeks later). it was right after i felt him go lower. i got real crampy that night but it went away. i havent had anymore real crampy nights or anything coming out so im not worried about it. i dont think the baby dropping means you will for certain go into labor soon, so im not gonna worry unless i get contractions/cramps/bleeding/etc.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

blessedmomma said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> danielle- i got mine from an organic food store in my town, so probably wont help you much
> 
> they say after the 1st baby its unlikely the rest will drop before labor. i dont remember feeling it with my 1st actually. with my 2nd she dropped so low my legs would go numb when i sat down. didnt feel it with my 3rd, but 4th and 5th definitely dropped. and now this one i can feel it already. wasnt gonna say anything cuz im sure i sound like a freak being so early:blush: but, about a week ago i got up and noticed a difference immediately. i asked my DH if my bump looked different and he said it was a lot lower. i could breathe easier and havent had as much heartburn which is good. on the other hand the top of my legs get achey now and my foof aches too. it feels like he is gonna fall out. tmi- i also had something come out that looked like when i started losing my plug. (i have only lost my plug in one pregnancy and my water broke a couple weeks later). it was right after i felt him go lower. i got real crampy that night but it went away. i havent had anymore real crampy nights or anything coming out so im not worried about it. i dont think the baby dropping means you will for certain go into labor soon, so im not gonna worry unless i get contractions/cramps/bleeding/etc.


am the same hun feels like am going 2 sneez and he will pop out ha


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- its so uncomfortable! love the bumpy too :happydance:

welcome winterbaby!


----------



## citymouse

Nice bump, Danielle!

Welcome, winterbaby!

And happy anniversary, blessed!

Spent the morning wrapping up the Christmas decorations and working on my napkins... Oh, I hear the garage... DH is home! Better go!


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Winterbaby!!

WT - I got away at 3.00pm :thumbup:

My bump def hasn't dropped...not even sure this little monkey is head down :wacko: I felt it with DD1 but not DD2 she def didn't drop until labour started...I actually felt her head grinding down and then automatically had a show and a 2 hour labour. Would be very happy with that this time :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

meant to say...gorgeous nursery Waula :kiss:

And nice bump Danielle :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Have been texting my oh back and forth all night with names for the short list. I feel so bad, I shoot down every single one of his names. BUT THEY ARE ALL RUBBISH!!!!

I suggested Juno, and Travis.
He suggested Bailey (I said it sounded like a dogs name)
He then suggested Tia (I said no)
The then suggested Callum and Lois (Callum is rubbish, Lois sounds too much like Louise which is my name)
I suggested Ffion.
He suggested Hope. His fricking surname is Humphreys. It can't be called Hope Humphreys!!!!

I don't want to be so horrible, but I just wish he would think out of the box! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

YO!

Winterbaby :hi: welcome to our little group - will add u to first page

waula - thats a smashing nursery you have :dance:

Blessed - hope its not SPD but defo going to do the recommended stretchies you ladies hv suggested, fingers crossed will be ok then. Its weird as i now feel ok :shrug:

erm cant remember who said they hoped they hadnt offended me about nicknames - who ever it was of course you didnt :hugs:

Loo - ive shot down all of my OHs suggestions too :haha: I remember my mum saying that my dad wanted to call me Bubbles at one point............ evidence that men are RUBBISH at name chosing! :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey ladies

Thanks for the support yesterday, much appreciated. My mother and I went out for a drink and a chat and I finally got to the root of what was bugging her. I also spent a lot of time talking to dad about all the madness going on. They also know life isn't so rosy with me.

I missed MrC loads so it was good to go home today though I sorely miss my family. My mother sent me home with newborn clothes, wahey. We also picked up some really funky 2nd hand sleepsuits and vests, 12 in all, at our local charity shop. Think we're finally getting to a level of clothing that will take the inevitable puke and poo. MrC gets more excited by the day about all of this, keeps holding up little sleepsuits and smiling.

Great bumps ladies :) Everyone is so different but beautiful. :flower:

No drop for me but there has definitely been a lot of growth this week, the photo below was last week's update. When the baby is head up it's actually quite disconcerting as it's hard skull is quite touchable and poking out under my bust. Last night I spent ages trying to wriggle the baby out from my side where it was jabbing me and burrowing. *FT*, Digger is quite an appropriate name! :baby:

Leaky nipples? Yes, a little but definitely squeezable. It's quite comforting to know things are working. Weight gain? Last week it was 14lbs in total. OK I think :shrug:

Well the hospital promised my prescription would be with the surgery today. The surgery was shut....but had left all the prescriptions with the chemist but nothing there for me. I'll have to wait until 2nd January for the iron pills. In the meantime, I've bought some apricots, pumpkin seed mix, and bagloads more broccoli and spinach. We eat loads anyway and I live on chickpeas.

OK, I have a £20 voucher to burn in *babies2us*, what shall I get?
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow, firstly im glad you got a chance to talk with your family :hugs: xxx

secondly, that bump progression is amazing! such a neat bump and 14lbs sounds just perfect (unlike my 21pounds :haha: )

in terms of your voucher what HAVENT you got which is essential? e.g. newborn nappies, sleep suits, nursery bedding, bottles, maybe a first baby gift..... ?


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow, I am so glad you had a proper talk with you Mum. Hopefully that is the air cleared, but of course you will miss them.
Fantastic bump progression by the way. Really fab, and definite growth in the last picture. It's ALL baby though. Lovely!

I have spent the evening watching Juno, and then The Runaways. Brill way to waste a night, but I'm pooped now. I think we have a lot to do tomorrow packing wise, but realised that we only have about 5 boxes left, so we can't do that much!!! :haha:

Nos Da folks! x


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - when u sign on tomo please tell me if the runaways was good, as i randomly said to my pals today that i wanted to watch it!!! :)

Night all :) x


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks FT, I need to update the images as after a week of my parent's cooking, I am slightly less than neat - but it's been a massive growth week. I can't wait to get back to swimming.

I've rooted out some more nappy vouchers and then we're good for both newborn and reusable. I have sleepsuits now coming out of my ears, hurrah. I'm scoping out the newborn bottle set by Avent as it's a bargain at 12.99. Could do with a couple more swaddling sheets. As for the nursery :wacko:

Quite frankly, and [-o&lt;

At the moment it's a bombsite of a spare bedroom. We're waiting for the family cradle to be brought up but that will go in our room. The spare room needs plastering and a cupboard making out of a recess in the wall. PLEASE, someone, tell me they are as behind as me!

Our mountain buggy is being bought for us, I have a major purchase to make of an Ameda Lactaline but not for a little bit....I guess we could do with some more bedding....but also a cotbed....after a while.

Oh hell, I have the fear, the fear of disorganisation. I suppose we have a few deep drawers if the baby comes early. :nope:


----------



## MsCrow

I love, love, LOVE, Juno.


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - stop panicking! if your unsure then maybe sit on the voucher for a while? xxx maybe until nursery is plastered?

but remember - there is plenty of time :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

right im being summoned to :sleep: LOL!

Night ladies xxx


----------



## citymouse

Nice little bump there, MsCrow! 

FT, if it comes and goes it sounds like something stretching might help with. Good luck!

I've been trying to get DH to talk about reorganizing the house to make room for baby. He has to move his office down to the guest room so the baby can be upstairs with us. I like to make quick decisions on these things but he just completely shuts down... and it really hurts my feelings. He just won't talk about it, and to me that feels like he's really sad about the baby coming. :(

I mean, for heaven's sake, he hates his office the way it is now. It's the first room in the house and everything gets piled inside of it and it's always a mess. I guess I see why he's unhappy being moved out but I honestly don't see why it's bad enough to make him depressed. 

I think part of what frustrates me is that when we bought this house, it was based on the fact that HE loved it and wanted to live here. I would have been happy in a less expensive (and less modern and boxy and ambiguously laid out) house. And now all he can say is how much he hates the downstairs... which is 50% of this house that he loved and wanted soooo much. I love the house now, too, but I just don't think he has the RIGHT to hate giant parts of it.


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bumps Danielle & MsCrow :kiss:


----------



## newfielady

Good night ladies. I'm headed to bed soon. I have to work all day tomorrow. I've told them I want to be out of the restaurant def by Feb 1st but asap would be great. They responded by asking me to work all day tomorrow. :shock: Soon, soon.
Blessed- I was hoping MIL would come around but I have just given up. :shrug: There is no way I can get through her. She called me the devil for the first year and a half me and DH were together so I don't think there is any getting over that.


----------



## crowned

FT, it was me about the nicknames - glad it didn't offend you!!
Danielle, your bump is beautiful!!
Crow, I love your little bump!!
I've had a heck of a day, as we drove all morning to pick up friends from the airport, picked up a rocking chair for the nursery, came home only to find out that a friend is coming up for the weekend and wants to see me (on New Years weekend - I'm BUSY, folks!!), so we tried to schedule for this evening but realized we'd double booked with other friends, so I had to cancel that. Now she wants to come tomorrow morning, but we've got friends coming over for breakfast at nine, so now I have to hope they're done and gone by the time she wants to come over at 11:30am. Ahhhhhhh!! Also, was supposed to have some family over for New Years' Eve, as I invited them on Tuesday, but STILL haven't heard back, so no idea if they're actually coming or not tomorrow night. What a day. 

Oh, I just thought of a topic you all talked about then moved on from before I got a chance to catch up :) !! I still don't have to get up in the middle of the night to pee... does that mean something's wrong with me, or maybe I'm not drinking enough or something??


----------



## citymouse

Holy moly, crowned! I need a nap just reading about your schedule! 

That means there are two March Mamas who don't pee at night, right? I doubt it means you're not drinking enough... though you can always try drinking more if you're worried. I think I tend to be thirstier in the evening, so I drink more late in the day and then pee, pee, pee all night long. :haha:

I think my belly has finally gotten big enough that DH is unconsciously motivated to help out more. I did pick up the dog to carry him around earlier and found that I had nowhere to "put" him!


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bumps ladies!!!!

newfie- it sucks that its his mom. my dads girlfriend has pretty much not liked me or my siblings since she met us. she has no reason too, but hey. she also doesnt like his 10 brothers and sisters so he doesnt go to the family reunions anymore. i think some people are just that way and its sad. i pretty much put up with it until she started treating my kids like crap also. i dont go over there anymore. i used to be really close to my dad growing up, so it sucks that i dont have a relationship with him anymore, but i cant let my kids get treated like that. i hate to say it but if your MIL keeps her attitude about your daughter, it might send your DH into protection mode and he will end up dealing with her himself.


----------



## MsCrow

Whoa, Crowned, I hope whatever you do, that you end up with a solution that suits you, rather than other people!

Mouse, have you talked to you DH about the room? I imagine he's really looking forward to the baby but facing some mental readjustments, maybe the room is about that even though you both agree it's better to sort out? I have the opposite problem, MrC is non-plussed about losing his computer room where he WoWarcraft's. I'm really worried about what he'll do for mental space and he thinks I'm nuts. :shrug:

I'm not peeing at night either, and I mainline mint tea. So, dunno, I think my body just refuses to get out of my favourite place in the world for a wee. :sleep:

I laughed so much in bed last night I felt something SO PAINFUL where my bellybutton is, like a pulled muscle. Oh dear, bye bye stomach muscles.


----------



## Glowstar

Newfie, your MIL sounds like a complete COW :shock: at least you and OH have made it this far without her support....so you don't need it now, the problem is hers not yours. 

MrsC - glad you had a good chat with your parents, hopefully it's cleared the air. Your bump progression is lovely and 14lbs sounds perfect :thumbup: Don't worry about not having a nursery ready. Baby is in our room as our 2nd bedroom belongs to my girls and even though they aren't here full-time I didn't have the heart to decorate 'their' room into a nursery :wacko:
All we have is a cot bed and a small set of drawers in one corner, I'm planning to get a couple of wall hangings for the wall to make that 'corner' babies own. We have a moses basket for the first few weeks which I got off Ebay for £3!!! and a rocker seat which I also got off Ebay for £8 which by the way is still sold in Mothercare for £79!! both are in immaculate condition. Ebay is great for larger items and getting bargains because they can't post it they are relying on people in the area bidding etc. 

Crowned -your schedule sounds manic :wacko: take it easy!!!


----------



## emera35

MsC - OH lost his den when we had to make it a nursery too. He now has half the bedroom, its a squish because he has soo much stuff (he likes his little nest of cables an gadgets). Sucks a bit for me as the bedroom used to be my sanctuary, but hey, he goes a bit ma without his own space where as I don't mind hanging out in the lounge now I have it to myself. Only issue now is we have to try and fit another baby in the bedroom, its getting pretty crowded in there! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

MrsCrow- I think you're smaller than me :shock: It's okay though, you bumkp is growing nicely. :thumbup: Also, my nursery isn't done yet. Actually, it won't even be started for another couple weeks. Gotta get my momma out of that room first :rofl: I'm only getting up to pee once and it's not _every_ night. :haha:
Blessed- I'm going to try and have a serious sit down with DH very soon. Once I get a break from working :dohh: I certainly won't be letting her talk down about me in front of our daughter or saying anything about us. :growlmad:


----------



## waula

Ladies - anyone getting a lot of BH? :shrug: I get them quite often and have done for 3-4weeks when I'm moving around/changing position and they have been getting more frequent but had loads today and makes me quite breathless - just been out for an hours dog walk with DH and literally not stopped having BH for about an hour, having them every 2-3mins. Not painful but just feels very heavy and odd. Hmmm. Maybe feet up for a bit.
Hope all are well - Happy new year!!! xxx


----------



## emera35

Waula - I have BH everyday and have had since about 15 weeks or so. Some days I have them all day and it seems like all the time, at least every couple of minutes or so. Sitting/lying down and relaxing with feet up will definitely help them calm down. Feels so heavy low down doesn't it? And I find it so uncomfortable when my bump is all hard like that! X


----------



## waula

thanks emera - yes, very odd feeling... had tried a new bump support belt thing too today so maybe uterus/baby is saying sod off?! bump has completely changed shape today too - baby was head down but lying with back on one side whereas it feels like its spine out now - maybe thats aggravating BH too...hmmm...glad we've got you and some experience in here for us first timers!!!! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Afternoon Lads.

I woke up this morning (I say woke up...that would mean that I had slept previously, which I hadn't :cry:) with a full blown head cold. Bleugh. So I've spent all day drinking honey & lemon, and taking paracetamol. I've been in bed all day sleeping and have just got up for a shower and put some clean pj's on.

What a way to spend NYE :rofl:

FT, I love The Runaways, but I really like Joan Jett, so I guess I'm a bit biased. 

As for Juno, I think I would go as far as to say it is my favourite film ever. Just perfect!

So I guess I should wish you laddies who actually have a life and are planning a night out a very happy New Year. I will speak to you in 2012! Anyone who is spending the night in, no doubt I will be on here later! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, laddies, quick question... last night I had a clump of mucus (probably about a centimeter long, maybe a little longer) that had some stringy brown in it... old blood, I'm guessing. It was definitely more clear mucus than brown. Do you think I need to worry?

There was none this morning. And yesterday was a very active day--I was on my feet a lot, bending and stretching to take down the Christmas decorations, and walked through the neighborhood at a pretty brisk pace, and it's all uphill and downhill. Also, baby is just as active as ever (I've been counting kicks at night and I don't get out of bed in the morning until she wakes up after I wake up.)

Has anybody else seen anything like that? From everything I've seen online, losing pieces of your mucus plug is okay at this stage but you don't want bloody show.

My doctor appointment is Tuesday so I'm hoping I don't have to try to see anyone this holiday weekend, which would be a nightmare. Obviously if it happens again I'll make some phone calls.


----------



## crowned

Rashy, that sounds like mucus plug to me (not that I`d know what I`m talking about!!! :haha: ) but I would think bloody show would be a lot more than just a bit of brown.

Waula, I`ve had buckets of BH too. I asked my midwife and she said it`s totally normal, and sometimes just being very active or not drinking enough water can set them off. She said not to worry as long as they`re not painful, but to call if I start getting cramps or back pain with them.


----------



## loolindley

Mouse, I had cm with blood in the other week, but my mid wife was not concerned as long as it wasn't happening regulary. It really worried me though. I don't think you need to get in touch with anyone this weekend if you have an appointment lined up for next week, but keep an eye on it when you wipe, and if it gets worse, then I would call someone then. Chin up babe, I know how stressful it can be. Also, FT had a bit of bleeding a few weeks ago too, and I think her midwife told her the same. xxx


----------



## crowned

Anyone heard from Redsox? It's been a while, and I know someone mentioned a while back that her last post was at the beginning of November, but just wondering if there have been any updates since then...


----------



## emera35

Citymouse a bit gross but if the mucus was quite like jelly/jello then it sounds like part of your plug. Nothing to worry about on its own :thumbup: docs would only worry about fresh red blood in large quanities at this point :)


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, all! Emera, yeah, it was a different type of mucus than I've had before. 

I'm going to take it really easy for the rest of the weekend and drink tons of water.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - my night in is possibly sadder than yours, a night in at the in-laws!! They're babysitting my 17mth old niece who's just arrived and will probably be a nightmare. They don't stick to any sort of routine and will probably try to get her off to sleep with us in front of the tv before carrying her upstairs. Should be a fun night. 
Hardly slept at all last night either, or the night before so suspect I'll be asleep by 10! And probably before the baby!


----------



## lozza1uk

Oops, that was a bit miserable. I meant to add...

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## pristock230

Just wanted to drop in to say Happy New Year to all! We all have great things to look forward to in 2012!


----------



## emera35

Happy new year to everyone, although I'll be about this evening as I have the saddest nighy in out of everyone :lol: OH is working till after midnight and I'm still feeling rotten. I'm spending the evening clearing out the walk-in wardrobe so I can get some baby stuff in there, so glamourous! :dance: might treat mysewlf to alcohol free mulled wine and a soak in the bath if I get bored of doing that :haha: 

Lozza - your in-laws are mad, I'd never attempt to get roh to sleep in front of the tv in a room full of people, that's crazy! Total over stimulation! Roh has to wind down for at least 30 mins and then be in a dark quiet room to go to bed, to be fair, I like to do that too! :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

*HAPPY NEW YEAR *my gorgeous March Mama's...cannot believe that in 2012 we are all gonna be mommies!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you all have a _*FABULOUS *_evening whatever your plans...me and DH are gonna be in with an M&S Chinese banquet :thumbup: and cheesecake (plus extra goodies!) and will be quietly toasting to our beautiful baby girl-to-be in a couple of months time. 

Thanks again for being such a wonderful group of laddies - it's great to be able to share our woes and wonder at this special time of our lives!!!!

Lots of love - see ya on the other side of 2012!!

Nic xxxxxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera, I know it's crazy, really annoys me. I'm hoping I'm wrong and it doesn't happen like that!

Nicnak - you put that so well! Can't believe in a few hours I'll be having a baby THIS year!


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> Nicnak - you put that so well! Can't believe in a few hours I'll be having a baby THIS year!

....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, bloody hell Lozza!!!!!!! :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::loopy::loopy::loopy:

:haha::haha: have a great eve lovely xx


----------



## emera35

Nicnak - yum yum enjoy your meal, sounds delicious, drooling about cheesecake now! And very well put! I'm so excited to be having another baby, but in a way I'm even more excite for all you first time mummys to be, it really is the best thing ever!! :cloud9: and happening sooo soon! Eeek :D


----------



## Nicnak282

emera35 said:


> Nicnak - yum yum enjoy your meal, sounds delicious, drooling about cheesecake now! And very well put! I'm so excited to be having another baby, but in a way I'm even more excite for all you first time mummys to be, it really is the best thing ever!! :cloud9: and happening sooo soon! Eeek :D

Thanks honey!!! :flower:

The cheesecake is already calling me...would it be wrong to have it before the Chinese???!!! :haha::haha:

It's fantastic to have you lovely mommies that 'have been there, done it before' for us neurotic first-timers to ask daft questions!!! We truly appreciate it!!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## loolindley

Taken the oh down to the pub (wearing my pj's!), but made him go and collect my indian first!!! :haha:

Full belly now, and looking forward to my 2 paracetamol and honey & lemon later!!! Such a party girl!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am just soo gutted :( trying to come to terms with me beeing a single mummy its just so hard thats y i havent been around much am lonlely n hurt just want 2 feel loved :(


----------



## loolindley

Oh babe. New Years Eve is an evil night for making people feel lonely, even I feel fed up, and I'm only by myself for a few hours.

You know that no matter what, you will be an amazing Mum to Izzy and your little boy, and be a stronger person because you are doing it by yourself. You've said in the past that Izzy was the making of you, well just think about what a second baby will do! You'll be invincible!!! :hugs:

It's hard when a relationship breaks down, especially when you didn't want it to, but when the hurt has eased a little it will be easier to deal with things. You have such a busy year ahead of you, but I have complete faith that you can do this, and do it well too.

Can you get any friends over tonight, or call your Mum maybe? If all else fails, put a dvd on, and cwtch up on the sofa for the evening. :hug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got no 1 at all evey1s bizzy gettin on with there own lives its physically hurting me ive got pains in my chest i dont wanna go on anymore


----------



## loolindley

Don't say things like that honey. Think about all the good things you have got going for you rather than the things you don't :hugs:

Think of tomorrow as a fresh start. Start putting yourself and your babies first, and screw the people who don't want to be around you xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano i need to its just so bloody hard am struggling to pay rent n bill its just hard :(


----------



## loolindley

:hug: I wish their was an easy solution hun, but it _will_ all work out. You'll make it work! 

I hope you have a peaceful rest of evening, and try not to think about things too much tonight. xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

think am gona get a shower dvd n bed :(


----------



## MsCrow

:hugs: to you Danielle


----------



## emera35

:hugs: to you Danielle! :hugs: I hope the new year brings a fresh start for you, you'll get to meet your wonderful new baby and single or not, that's going to be amazing! I know how hard it is hun, stay strong, you'll get through this. Oh, and a shower dvd and bed sounds ideal to me! Xxx

I've decided to sit down for a bit. I've built some Ikea furniture and rearranged the lounge, loads more space now and Roh has his own corner. Also cleared a ton of stuff out of the bedroom, still can't get a cot in there though, so there's work to do. I just plan to do a few hours a day whilst roh is napping etc. And it should be done in no time. Might even get round to repainting the bedroom before bumpy arrives if I get a move on. Ah, love clearing out it makes me very happy! :D


----------



## MsCrow

Good for you Emera, it's so satisfying sorting and rearranging.

Sorry to read about the various colds and snuffles, I hope you're all buggled up warm.

Was going to meet a friend up the pub but she's ditched going out. I'm, yet again, feeling let down by her. After proclaiming she'd be there for me, reality couldn't be further from the truth. MrC isn't feeling well. Sat here, dressed and nowhere to go. I hate this loneliness. 2011 was utterly shit, I'll be glad the year has changed.


----------



## loolindley

Emera, you enjoy it? Well, have I got a treat for you......a whole house hold's worth of stuff that needs sorting and boxing!! I will even let you make decisions on what we keep/throw away! :rofl:

OH has been doing his bit today whilst I've been sleeping off my cold, and tomorrow we get the excitement of clearing out the coal shed and garden cupboards. Not sure I can contain the excitement!!! :haha:

Did I mention that we are moving on Wednesday? Well kind of. OH was moving on Wed anyway, and I know that I wont cope by myself with my back the way it is, so I am going to my parents too, then coming back to Wales for a week at the end of January to finish off at work. Only problem is we now have 4 days to pack rather than a month. I DO like a deadline!!!! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow said:


> Was going to meet a friend up the pub but she's ditched going out. I'm, yet again, feeling let down by her. After proclaiming she'd be there for me, reality couldn't be further from the truth. MrC isn't feeling well. Sat here, dressed and nowhere to go. I hate this loneliness. 2011 was utterly shit, I'll be glad the year has changed.

I have always found NYE to be a let down and a very loney night. Think of 2011 as the year you concieved your baby, and lets hope tonight is a turning point for the start of an exciting year. That's how I am trying to look at it anyway :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Good positive thinking Loo! MsCrow :hugs: Sorry your friend let you down again, its so frustrating when people make promises they can't or won't keep. At least in 2012 you'll get to meet your baby, and then trust me, you'll never be lonely again. I know i often feel lonely for a bit, as i have very few good friends and none of them live locally, but then i'll just be feeling down, and Roh will run over with a book and say "mummy book" and we'll read together, he'll give me a kiss and a cuddle, then run off again. He always seems to know if i'm down and will come and cheer me up :cloud9: Its so comforting to know that there is someone in the world who has such total and unconditional love to give me :)

Also NYE is rubbish in my opinion. When i've been working i've always offered to work, as its barely worth going out. I gave up after spending the millennium NYE in hospital. OH came and saw me at about 7pm at the end of visiting hours and then went out partying with all our friends. I remember just seeing all the fireworks out of the window at midnight and lying there crying :cry: Since then i've not really bothered.

Loo - Honestly, if i didn't have Roh i'd come over to Wales and give you a hand! Thats a tight deadline! I do find a good clearout very liberating, i'm quite brutal though, so if i did come, you might not have much left to take with you! :haha: Is your OH working right up to the move date, or is he off now to be able to pack up?


----------



## Glowstar

Danielle, my sister was single with 2 kids (one special needs) and met an amazing man. Your life is just beginning....xxxx

MrsC, TRUE friends are hard to come by, I could say I've only got one I can truly count on. Look forward to 2012 and welcoming your baby xxxx

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks ladies, you, yet again have the right words. Happy new year.

Loo, I'd offer to help but my version of sorting is to send everything moveable to Emmaus.


----------



## KellyC75

Happy New Year all :happydance: Its new baby year!!

I had an emotional one, (Aug) 2011 was the year I lost my wonderful Dad & although im glad to see the back of 2011, its also so hard starting a New Year without him here :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

happy new year everyone! i hope this year brings you all nothing but happiness. :D

mrsc- so sorry to hear about your friend not coming out. hopefully she will make some changes :hugs:

danielle- my heart hurts for you hun. i hope you feel better very soon and we are all here for you babe. i'll be praying for you! :hugs:

loo- i hope you get everything moved smoothly :flower:


----------



## emera35

Gaah! OH is snoring so loudly I have my ipod on full volume and I can still hear him! :wacko: I'm contemplating murder I'm so tired! I've been up coughing for the last 3 nights and now I'm finally not coughing he's keeping me awake! Grrrr! I wouldn't mind so much if he'd been drinking, but he hasn't :shock: might just hit him repeatedly until he stops!
Hope you are all sleeping peacefully :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Sorry to all the ladies who had a rough 2011... May 2012 be a fresh start and a year of happy memories for you!

DH and I went to see a movie and now we're going to eat an early dinner with friends. My bump was so uncomfy during the movie! All of a sudden it feels so heavy.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring laides dont really feel any better :( am hoping my anty is still willing to rent her house out 2 me am just going to get up am move my contract was up in october i havent signed a new 1 so il pay this months rent right landlord a letter and go new year new start :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning laddies....sorry i have been in communicado for a couple of days...staying with 13 friends in a big nouse in Cornwall. Been lovely and stress free so far

Danielle - :hugs: hope you get your living arrangements sorted soon and that tames away some stress and worry. This year is going to be great...you are going to have a gorgeous little boy who will always love you and be your friend no matter what and there is surely no better feeling than that....and of course your lovely izzy x x x

Sorry you ladies with the nye sadness......i am not a big fan and actually usually have a better night on the 30th :shrug:. Last night was lovely...not raucous at all....a bit of kinect.....loads of food, booze for drinkers (one glass of red for me:nope:) and some fireworks. Not as good as london though....they did us proud.

Anyway......still in cornwall...hubby is considering braving the sea for body boarding with a couple of others and i will be watching all cozy and warm from the sidelines :happydance:

This year is going to be amazing for us all.....it will eclipse all the in laws issues for you ladies and be a wonderful experience for us all....though i must say i woke up this morning feeling quite scared:wacko:.

Right off for brekkie.....yummmmmmmm

Just want to take this opportunity to thank all you lovely ladies again for being there for me during 2011 and i look forward to sharing the rest of this journey with you during 2012 (btw baby was going mental from 10-11pm last night and then kept going from 12-2pm


----------



## MsCrow

Cornwall is so beautiful in winter. I don't know where you are Mitch but I can highly recommend a walk along Porthmeor beach and wiggling your toes in the sand to welcome the new year.


----------



## waula

Happy New Year March mummies!!!

Hope all going well for Amy :flower:
Danielle :hugs: things will turn around I promise...

Sorry NYE was a bit of a let down for some of you - I almost always hate NYE; people get way too drunken, crap music, hideous clubs with sweatty ceilings etc etc but last night we went with BIL and his GF and a couple of our friends to Wagamama's and then onto a live music event at an art gallery in Notts (I think they were thinking of me when they booked it!) and it was AWESOME! They had salsa bands and a few salsa clubs there who put us all to shame and a brilliant string band complete with washboard and kazoo and it was so nice to be somewhere nice with good music... but similar to mitch, the bump was going mental to the live music. I think he's got some rythym (or was protesting at my attempt at salsa!)! At midnight there was champagne and posh hot dogs! :thumbup: OK so yes, most of the people there were my parents age but who cares - it was a great night apart from the 3am finish :wacko: 

I'm so excited for 2012 lads - we've got such a year ahead of us - and to echo what others have said - thank you for your support so far, honestly you've been bloody brilliant! Kinda wishing I hadn't paid for the NCT classes now seeing as you guys are way better!!!

Happy new year again and bring on the bumpies!!!! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING AND...... HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

Sorry not been on but ended up being super busy. The house party last night was good fun adn i made it up till 2:30am before having to leave - go me! :) 
To those who didnt have great nights - dont worry, its often hyped up beyond reality... and who cares when....

*THIS* year we all have our babies :dance:

Infact, i think the average for us all is about ten weeks to go?? Now thats something to be excited (and a tad scared :haha: ) about heehee

Another busy day for me... but will come on here again later :) HAVE A GREAT DAY ALL!

PS. RASHY, im prob too late now but i lost a clump of mucus plug quite early on - about 16 weeks i guess. MW wasnt concerned at all xxx


----------



## loolindley

Happy New Year Laddies!!!

I hope you are all having a lovely chilled out day?

I went to bed at midnight, and woke up at 2.30 and oh still wasn't home, so I was a bit concerned, but by 4am I was wide awake, worried and GRUMPY!!!! When he eventually came home, I just shot him a look, and then as a special present I let the dogs come on the bed at 8am to maul him :haha:

I told him that I didn't care what time he was out to (I don't really!), but I was disappointed (SUCH a good word, I'm a mother already! :haha:) that he was so thoughtless as to not text me to let me know it would be a late one.

He is obviously very sorry, and grovelling bringing me lots of honey and lemon to bed AND as a special bonus we were meant to be going to his Mum's for lunch again today, but I have said I didn't want to go because I wasn't feeling sociable!!!! :rofl: I told him that I _was_ hungry though, and could he plate me up some food to bring home. :rofl::rofl: RESULT!

I'm not actually annoyed, just feeling a bit sorry for myself!!


----------



## MsCrow

Well played Loo, very well played :lol:

I've been introduced to this site: https://www.loveitloveitloveit.co.uk/sale/ which has the most insanely gorgeous range of funky clothes (free UK postage, £6 international)

I've just bough these booties and this top in 3-6 months. I *must* not buy anymore clothes (except a cardigan and some socks).


----------



## MissyBlaze

loo, you are a genius! 

Mrscrow, you are naughty, that is SUCH a nice site. I love the monkey top. 

I am watching OH play FIFA 12. It is not fun.


----------



## citymouse

Nice, Loo!

Thanks, ft. :)

We ended up having a nice night... Went to dinner without friends, who told us they're expecting! That basically means that our group of four couples who have been close since college will all have children in the same school year! She's also my doula. 

Then we came home, had ice cream, and went to bed at 11:43, lol. I happened to wake up just at midnight and kissed DH, much to his confusion.

Happy 2012! May it be a magical one for everybody!


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Seems like last year since I talked to you last. :rofl: I feel hung over without the fun of having drank. :wacko: I worked 11 hours yesterday. :shock: and I'll have a few more tonight. At least we're only open from 3-11 and we have over a foot of snow last night so I'm hoping that will keep the customers away. :rofl: We never done anything last night either. I got off work at 10, the neighbors had some fireworks we dtd haha:) and went to sleep. 
I'm so ready to be done work now.


----------



## mitchnorm

Mscrow - we are staying in a large house in Polzeath...i am not familar with Cornwall at all but its 20 minutes from Padstow....house is 300 metres from beach which is lo ely. Not fantastic weather but mild and not too rainy. Its been great so far....heading back tomorrow.

I made it up til just gone 2am this morning which is probably cos i had a nap during the afternoon mmmmmmm. I was lent some ear plugs by a friend which are amazing ...means the house full of.people dont wake me AND hubbys breathing/snoring doesnt wake me from my light sleep.....and he avoids a poke in the ribs to turn over :haha:

Just been for a long walk along the beach/coastal path....was lovely though tiring. One of the mates who didnt join us just came and picked me up.....1.5 hour walk each way may have been a bit much. Baby seems to like the clean country air...is very active lasy ctouple of days

Just to turn the convo to food....we have 2 large chickens and a joint of pork for 14 of us tonight....roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings (US ladies you would love), veg and gravy yummy. Chocolate pudding, profiteroles or cheesecake for dessert :happydance:

Happy days.....

Work on Tuesday :nope:....but then only 7 weeks til i finish work woooop:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy new year everyone!

i had a great night at a dinner party, was served late so we just finished dinner and then had champagne with the 'bongs' of Big Ben. Was really funa nd stayed up until just after 2am!

up early this morning as hubby and mates went kayaking (the white water kind). I was on dog walking duty and then a nice leisurely pub lunch afterwards. It is pouring with rain here!

Im super tired now though....

Im so excited about 2012, we have got loads going on, new baby (!), queens diamond jubilee and the olympics! going to be busy


----------



## lozza1uk

MrsCrow - that site is brilliant! I will definitely be buying a few bits off there, loads for us team yellows!! I wandered round the sales yesterday and have come to the conclusion that they really do reduce nothing in terms of baby essentials. I need to get back home and make a full list of what I've got and still need then have a weekend shopping. As there's only 10 weeks left I need to do this quick!
New laptop being delivered Wednesday so I'll post pictures of our non-existent nursery and my bump! So much to do, so little time!


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza, glad you like the site. The clothes remind me of baby clothes when I was small, brightly coloured and pretty genderless, hurrah!

On discounts; I meant to post yesterday I had the greatest discount experience in Boots yesterday. If you got the latest round of Boots Advantage baby club vouchers which included the free Avent beauty set you can try the following....

I bought:
- a half price manual Avent pump (using my 20% off voucher too)...should have been £14.40
- A future mother Avent beauty set (free with voucher having spent over £10 on Avent)
- A packet of Pampers newborn (redeeming 50p of with Boots voucher and £2 off with a Pampers voucher). 

Expected total was £14.90 but I paid £6.04 because it took 20% off the full price of the pump and the £5.25 that the Avent beauty set was on offer for.

In addition, most stores, including Boots and BabiesRUs have the Avent newborn breastfeeding bottle set at half price for £12.49 or £13.00.


----------



## blessedmomma

so happy some of you are having a good new year. to the ones who arent i hope things get brighter every day. :hugs:

we didnt do much, but havent for a few years now. these last two NYE i have been pregnant (my last was born feb 2011) and the year before that i had just had a baby on dec 16. so not much partying on NYE for us lately. i dont mind it though. really the most people do here is party somewhere, so there is a lot of drunk driving. we cant really party that late at home with all the kids, i would rather they sleep lol. we stayed up til midnight which was fun. i had a wine cooler and he had a beer, kissed and went to bed lol- party animals! 

its so amazing our little ones will b here soon! i should have 11 weeks to go, but i REALLY dont think i will make it. i have a lot of risk factors for pre-term labor so im just hoping i can make it to march. hopefully he will stay in to at least 37 weeks and anything after that is just a huge bonus. since i am on my 6th baby, had 3 babies in about the last 3 yrs, have anemia, had a surgery on my cerivix that shortened it, and have had preterm labor in the past im kinda nervous to see how long this little one stays in. every week is another victory though and its good to know if he came anytime soon he woud have a good chance of making it


----------



## xdaniellexpx

weres the best places to get swaddling blankets from and what prices have u payed? xxxx


----------



## loolindley

If you are skint hun I read that you can just use normal blankets, and wrap him up snug. In fact that is what the sales assistant in John Lewis told me to do!!!

If you want the shaped ones though I have groswaddles which were £11 from amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...=aps&hvadid=9008665726&ref=pd_sl_2xe2gzzpc0_e, and Mothercare have some for a £10 https://www.mothercare.com/SwaddleM...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i done it with izzy and it was a pain ha she always broke out of it. so gona get some this time ill have a lil look at them now hun ta xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thats a really good discount combination MrsC, did you do it in store? and where did you get the 20% off voucher from? i have the new set of boots vouchers, was it in there?

i cant believe you only paid £6 ish for all that!! im tempted to try it.


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Cupcake, yes it was all in store, the 20% off Avent products is on the same sheet as the Pampers 50p and the free Avent Future Mum set. Not sure where the £2 Pampers one came from...horded from a previous freebie I think.

It was nice to get a basic breast pump set for peanuts....if it works out then I'll invest in the Ameda pump.

Fingers crossed for you Blessed, and take heart that from your experience you know how to look after yourself and the signs to be wary of.


----------



## lozza1uk

Danielle - I got a couple of swaddling blankets for £3.50 from an nct sale. Figure that's the kind of thing to buy second hand as then I've not wasted money if the baby turns out not to like it, which I've heard some don't. they're shaped and with Velcro and originally from JoJo Maman. 

Finally get to leave the inlaws in the morning and get home again, can't wait for my own bed and hopefully a decent nights sleep! Been really suffering insomnia since being here the last 3 nights.


----------



## lauraclili

I hate not being able to sleep when you're not at home, it's not even as Though you can wander around the house and make yourself secret middle of the night breakfasts.... Like I'm doing now! :rofl: 

Well, AFM, I'm back home. Yippee! Not looking forward to going back to work on Tuesday but were not talking about that! I've put curtains and blind up in the nursery. I've developed a whole patch of stretchies on my lower tummy. Boo!


----------



## KellyC75

Only 1 week & 1 day until we move into our new rental :yipee: I literally cant wait to feel more settled!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good Evening ladies - Just wanted to wish you all a very Happy New Year! 

Just wanted to repeat what FT just said "This year we have our babies!" So cool to think that!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks mrsc! :flower:

kelly- i can imagine you are ready to settle down a bit since you have been there. that should take a huge load off you and your family :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Just popped in to say good night. Work wasn't too bad tonight as I only had to work 6 hours. lol. I made the mistake of posting on my facebook to get other moms opinions on formula. :wacko: Ended up with at least 3 people telling me to bf. I told them to bugger off. I'm not interested. Besides, they bottle feed themselves. :dohh: There is just too much pressure on new moms to bf. More power to you if you can/want to but it's not for me.


----------



## blessedmomma

newfielady said:


> Just popped in to say good night. Work wasn't too bad tonight as I only had to work 6 hours. lol. I made the mistake of posting on my facebook to get other moms opinions on formula. :wacko: Ended up with at least 3 people telling me to bf. I told them to bugger off. I'm not interested. Besides, they bottle feed themselves. :dohh: There is just too much pressure on new moms to bf. More power to you if you can/want to but it's not for me.

im sorry hun! you have to do whats best for you and baby. contrary to what most people believe, bf is not always best. if it stresses a mom out to bf it will effect supply and increase cortisol, making mom more susceptible to illness that she can pass on to baby. (every mom knows when someone gets sick in the house, probably everyone will get it). it will also stress the baby out which increases the babies cortisol levels which directly effects their immune system by making them more susceptible to illness. it also effects how well they bond with you and many other aspects mentally and physically for them. they are smarter than most people give them credit for and they can feel when something is wrong with the person who is delivering their care. just cuddling, caressing, and talking to your baby boosts their immune system and makes them feel secure. that is how healthy bonds are formed. there are so many women who try to induce guilt towards a mom who cant or doesnt want to bf, its horrible. there is sometimes a thin line between bullying and support, but they dont see what they are doing. its more important for them to try to prove they are right then to have any compassion on the person they are attacking. it actually makes me wonder what kind of mothers they actually are with such a lack of empathy for others


----------



## waula

Kelly - good luck with the move! Getting settled is exactly what our brains/bodies need to be doing right now! :hugs:

ok so 30 weeks today :wacko: that is pretty mental! i'm considering moving my maternity leave too - was going to be leaving 14th Feb which gives me 3.5weeks annual leave before starting proper maternity leave on my due date but thinking of bringing it forward to beginning of Feb - cow vetting is getting a bit hairy with a bump the size of a small house... going to speak to HR tomorrow... :happydance:

Hope you all have lovely mondays - any new year resolutions?? I'm going to attempt to be a bit more organised about food and try to throw less out...starting as I mean to go on by making a list of what meals we'll do this week and NOT buying anything off list...hmmm how long will this one last?!!!!! the crisp aisle i imagine!!!! :haha:

oooh and a little bit of food porn for you lads - making steak and ale pie with a blue cheese crust for friends tonight. and one for the freezer! NOM NOM!

xxxx


----------



## waula

PS Newfie re: BF'ing - I'd love to be able to BF but I also realise it is bloody difficult and from what people say it suits some people/babies and just doesn't suit others...My rules for baby life is just do what you feel is right for you and your little one and don't rule anything out - that way you can't be disappointed! You may love it!!! My bestfriend is really struggling with it at the minute - baby is 3 weeks old and feeding every 2hrs but taking an hour to feed/change/get back to sleep and she's on the edge of sanity...just so tired. I'm sure one night-time bottle wouldn't hurt and just give her and her nipples a bit of a break!!! Ouch! xxx


----------



## emera35

Re breastfeeding, if you are keen to breastfeed, please try not to approach it with the mindset that its going to be hard, it really doesn't have to be. It has its challenges like everything else, but an "I can do this" mindset goes a long way :thumbup: That said, Waula its dead right to be open minded and to not make any fast decisions. You never know what will work best for you and your baby, and things you really frowned on when you were pregnant could become total lifesavers within days :haha: its a real learning experience :) caring for a newborn has its challenges full stop so one shouldn't assume breastfeeding is tougher or that bottle feeding is the "easy option" because its just not how it is, we are all going to be knackered and on the edge of madness in a few months! :hugs:

As for your bottle feeding friends telling you to breastfeed Newfie, hmph, how unhelpful of them! Clearly they are telling you about their preferences, and maybe transfering their own guilt on to you, instead of offering helpful useful advice :dohh: some people get very emotional about how babies are fed an it generally seems to be a frought subject. Sorry I can't offer any help with the brands you have over there, hope you find some useful advice :hugs:

Oh and Blessed is dead right about what's most important, "happy mum, happy baby" is very true. The priority is that the baby is fed (with whatever, and however) and loved. Cuddling and close contact and nurturing are the most important thing :)

Sorry if I seem to get a bit ranty sometimes, but it frustrates me because parenting is such an individual and unique experience its ridiculous when people criticise eachothers parenting, or say "you should do this" or "this is the best thing for your child" instead of giving advice from their own experience and letting other mums take whatever is useful for their own situation from that. So things like your friends saying to BF Newfie really sets me off! 

Phew, afm, we are having a lzy morning, Roh is trashing my bedoom as I'm typing this on my phone, so I better go! :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Crikey, that was some post for a phone and I agree with every bit of it. I'm usually very focused and know what I want. I do with the baby but am very clear that I'll go with the flow and be adaptable. It's really important any new mother is able to feel they can do what is right for them and their baby. It's especially important that certain decisions aren't loaded with how difficult they will be from the off.

Waula, suggest to your friend that her health visitor checks for a tongue tie if the baby is feeding for so long. I also moved my leave back to the beginning of February with some ad hoc work being done from home. Do it!

Hurrah for going home ladies, I made it back here a few days ago and it's bliss. That said I had a rubbish night and have woken up with a sore back.


----------



## lauraclili

I've moved my mat leave earlier too! I think there is a theme appearing! I've only moved mine a week but it makes all the difference to me, phychologically speaking anyway.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just wanted to say a huge thanks to *Mrs Crow*

i went to Boots today armed with my boots parenting vouchers and bought the Avent Pump and the Avent mother-to-be bath stuff pack

Total price paid - about £5!! (i think £5.07.... or something lol)

It was amazing to read at the bottom of the reciept "total savings today £46"!!!

It worked exactly as mrs crow said, the voucher took 20% off the full price of both the goods, so off £36 (pump) and £15.75 (care kit). Then both products were in the sale and reduced to £18 and £7.20 respectively. Less the 20% and less the care kit voucher which deducted the whole £15.75 off the total bill, total paid about £5.

The pump looks really good and comes with two storage cups, a sample pack of disposeable breast pads and a baby teat to convert one of the cups into a babys bottle and obviously the actual pump as well.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

newfielady said:


> Just popped in to say good night. Work wasn't too bad tonight as I only had to work 6 hours. lol. I made the mistake of posting on my facebook to get other moms opinions on formula. :wacko: Ended up with at least 3 people telling me to bf. I told them to bugger off. I'm not interested. Besides, they bottle feed themselves. :dohh: There is just too much pressure on new moms to bf. More power to you if you can/want to but it's not for me.

Hey, you do what suits you best ~ :hugs:
I FF DS1 because I just didnt want to BF then.....:nope:
After I had DS2 (10 years later) I decided to try BF.....& I must be 100% honest, DS1 is rarely ever poorly & is now taller than me! DS2 gets frequent tonsilitus & viruses (since he was a baby) :baby:
Im not saying the way they were fed is why...but just to say FF is good for babies too :winkwink:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Yey for 30 weeks waula :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,

I'm also back home, hooray! Waula - good luck being healthy, i've just come back from the supermarket and all the christmas stuff is so well reduced, so i've got a large white toblerone for just £1.20, a big bag of christmas haribo for 38p, and managed to resist everything else but it was tough. I only actually resisted because I knew DH would be unpacking the bags so there was only so much i could hide in my handbag!!:haha:

Got to spend the afternoon unpacking, and then making a list of our plan of attack. Getting our new laptop delivered on Wednesday so i'll be able to post photos of just how far behind we are. Can't believe there's only 10 weeks (or possibly anywhere between 8 & 12 weeks) to go. :shrug::happydance:
Time's been going really slowly I thought, but suddenly there's no time at all!:nope:

Starting to wish I was finishing work earlier, not because its remotely stressful, i just can't be bothered with the thought of logging on tomorrow:growlmad:


----------



## wondertwins

Morning my sweets. I'm not working today, and I'm trying to be very productive at home, so I won't be online much, but wanted to say HELLLLLLLO! 

Also.... Loo, you made a special appearance in my dream last night. We were both still pregnant and you decided to go back to school now so that you would be taking exams right before LO was due. I kept trying to convince you to wait until after LO was born, but you were very stubborn. :haha: To make matters tougher, you picked all of these ridiculously tough classes- graduate level bio-chemistry, quantum physics, etc. :wacko:


----------



## MsCrow

Mrs Cupcake said:


> just wanted to say a huge thanks to *Mrs Crow*
> 
> i went to Boots today armed with my boots parenting vouchers and bought the Avent Pump and the Avent mother-to-be bath stuff pack
> 
> Total price paid - about £5!! (i think £5.07.... or something lol)
> 
> It was amazing to read at the bottom of the reciept "total savings today £46"!!!

YAY! So glad you benefited from this. You're right, it discounts the pump as if it were full price and additionally takes off the £5.25 already discounted off the bathing set. The body oil is really nice btw.

Eh, Lozza I hear you. Our spare bedroom is a bomb site but it will happen and I am cheered that we won't need the room immediately......would be nice to house the books stacked against the wall though.


----------



## loolindley

wondertwins said:


> Also.... Loo, you made a special appearance in my dream last night. We were both still pregnant and you decided to go back to school now so that you would be taking exams right before LO was due. I kept trying to convince you to wait until after LO was born, but you were very stubborn. :haha: To make matters tougher, you picked all of these ridiculously tough classes- graduate level bio-chemistry, quantum physics, etc. :wacko:

D'ya'know WT, I'm not entirely sure I have taken on enough before the baby is due, with only moving house etc...I think a college course to be completed in 2 and a half months should be just the ticket!!!!! :rofl: Let me know how I get on will you :haha:

AFM, we have spent all day packing, and have run out of boxes! Huzzah! However, there is still a bit left to pack, so boo. We are getting some more tommorow, but might leave them until when I am back at the end of Jan to do. SO much stuff has gone to the tip and charity, and all round I'd say it was a productive day.

Phew!


----------



## firsttimer1

*EVENING LADDIES!*

Hope everyone is enjoying this Bank Holiday :) SUCKS that tomorrow means back to work and end of christmas season.... BUT its BRILL that it means we are even closer to march babies :dance:

Ps. sorry to anyone who hasnt stopped working or is already bk like Newfie :(

So im just chilling and watching footy, OH is looking at photos he took today with his new SLR, and Digger is doing god knows what! I thought movement was meant to die down a bit now that they are running out of space?? Digs seems to be partying like a rock star in there!! And given that im giving birth to a giant (maybe) - its even more confusing LOL :haha:

Speaking of which - got my appt with the ob at 9am on weds .... hope it hurrys up and gets here. 

BTW, the blood tests they do at 28 weeks - do they test for sugar in blood? Apparently they do? Just wanted confirmation (altho i know the GD tests are much better indicators). 

So how is everyone? any massive bump spurts lately? someone mentioned getting stretchies (aka baby love lines lol) so i assume our bumps are going thru another growth :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Good morning, lads!

Newfie, sorry your friends are being dumb. I'm planning to bf if I can, but the vehemently pro-bf people are a bit of a turnoff. There's a thing called "baby friendly" hospitals who have this insanely strict list of breastfeeding initiatives that I can imagine would make any new mommy feel stressed and pressured, especially if she already planned to ff. Plus the name is kind of rude... like feeding a baby formula isn't "baby friendly"? I guess "breast friendly" wouldn't sound as good in the brochures.

Lozza, lol at you hiding the naughty food in your handbag! It's probably for the best... post-Christmas sales are soooo tempting!

AFM, had a bit of a crazy night. There has been a serial arsonist around for the past four days and we live basically smack in the center of it all on a narrow street where all our neighbors refuse to park in their garages, so a very tempting road for someone who likes to start car fires. There were twelve fires started last night in about a two hour period! We kept hearing firetrucks and helicopters and checking Twitter for the latest news. The good news is that they picked up a suspect who's probably the guy so maybe it's over. The baby was up the whole time, wiggling around. She really responds to stress! Then this morning she was lazy and wanted to sleep in, but I still got my ten kicks.

Also, I had a dream where I was having yelling arguments with MIL! At one point I was so mad and said to her face that it was hard to be around her because she's so negative and contradicts everything. And she said, "No I don't!" and then realized that she DID. :rofl: And then she chilled out and thanked me for being honest. And I told her she needed a hobby and some friends. I laid it all out! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya all.....

Mouse - blimey its all action in your neighbourhood...glad you are ok x

Ft - i dont think they check for glucose in the blood at 28 weeks only on urine stick test. Well i know they didnt with me cos they only took one tube of blood which was a purple topped edta tube used fo haematinic checks (iron, ferritin, folate etc check for anaemia) and antibodies. They cannot do glucose testing on that type of tube. How many did they take from you and what colour(if same tube manufacturer i will know if glucose being done for you). Btw i used to be a biomedical scientist in labs running all these types of tests. We nearly forked out for an slr camera as a gift to ourselves in prep for baby but jessops recommended (as photographer novices) a really good compact camera which is fast acting and easy to use....plus a third of price. Ha ha me being stingy :haha:

Newfie - saw your fb status about bf.....dont let anyone pressure you. I am still on the fence about trying it...not worried about the cost of formula....ijust dont know if i will feel comfy giving it a go.....maybe. watch this space......either way i will do whats good for me and good for baby 

Blessed - wise words on feeding etc

Kelly - :happydance: about new rental

Loo - congrats on the packing progress

Afm ....back from cornwall.....am pooped and have the start of scratchy throad and runny nose....not happy. I think it was one of the infected boys :growlmad:....not impressed!!!!! Had a lovely time and everyone got on fine...house was fab. Would recommend this place to anyone. Managed to offend the ott, possessive mum with my views on the use of pacifierss/dummies in children over a certain age...just my view. I dont like to see if AND her kid doesnt even use one anymore (apart from naps and bed time he is 15 months)....oh well. :shrug:


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. I just don't feel comfortable bf, I'd feel weird. It's a very personal and intimate choice to make and I don't think it's right the whole world thinks it's okay to pounce on you. :nope: DH and I had a day off today so we went shopping. :D. Bought a couple girlie outfits :), some bottles and a pack of "dummies". I'll upload a pic of my buys later. :D We're off to get my new fish tank, I'm setting up a "au natural" koi tank. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - thanks for info hun. They took two tubes from me but unsure of colour x However, i actually meant to ask if they test for sugar in *urine* - not blood. Which u answered as well :hugs: ANNNND just as im typing ive remembered that my mw said to me ''there is NO trace of sugar so stop worrying - im not'' when i asked about GD (which i know isnt conclusive but its nice to hear) xxx Glad u had a fab time in cornwall! tho im sorry about the OTT mummy incident :haha:

Newfie - dont listen to people who say negative things about formula. its uncalled for. speaking of which - i saw a third tri thread saying that some formula called something like Enfamil (sorry cant remember exactly) is being recalled....? You may want to look at that thread :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooo also i forgot to ask, is anyone else getting painless BHicks alot now? Think ive had maybe 4 today? x is that normal? Painless but uncomfy :(


----------



## Nicnak282

Evening laddies!

Just a quick catch up tonight as I've been feeling ever so tired the last few days...been sleeping ok (well as ok as it gets being preggo...) but feeling exhausted :nope: not sure whether my iron drinks have kicked in yet as been quite dizzy too at various times of the day...will keep an eye on it.

FT - hope your appt goes well hon on Wed - not long too wait now - hope they are able to give you the reassurance you need :flower:

Rashy - bloody hell...that sounds mighty scary - hope they got the right guy and you and bubba can _reee-laaax_ tonight :thumbup:

Mitch - glad you had a lovely relaxing break, sounds heaven as love that part of the country!! :flower:

Newfie - I echo what the other laddies have said - BF/FF is a choice and whatever is right for that mommy is the right choice - be strong hon :thumbup:

Lozza - I'm with ya with the hiding goodies - I've hidden a bar of Hotel Chocolate upstairs away from hubby...my reason being that he really doesn't truly appreciate the taste so it's a bloomin' waste of great chocolate...:haha::haha:

Kelly and Loo - good luck on moves!! You brave, brave laddies!! :flower::winkwink:

I'm sure I've missed lots out :dohh:

Ahhh well, gonna make a cuppa, put the bins out (oh what a glamourous life I lead...) and settle down with my kindle for a cuddle with the hubby on the sofa...

xxxx

PS I have deffo got my MOJO back...:sex::blush::happydance:


----------



## newfielady

It is enfamil. I was going to mention it. It's been recalled due to some infant deaths. :shock: Certain types contain a rare (but serious) bacteria. It's turned me off enfamil. Same thing with Iams dog food a few years ago, started making dog sicks, I won't buy that anymore either. :dohh: It's scary and I think to myself, if it happened once it _could_ happen again.


----------



## blessedmomma

they recalled the formula, but have done a lot of tests and proven that it was nothing in the formula. they recalled it for cautionary measures, just to make sure. its already back on the shelves here. its good they are so quick to check though.

you have to figure anything can go wrong with any product, and even the childhood vaccines they give (if you choose to) can harm them. there have been problems with infant medicines in the past too which could be given to any infant, as well as baby food jars, etc.

even bf babies can have a severe allergic reaction to something the mother ate, or get thrush from the mother-which is a fungus. it doesnt matter if you bf or ff you have to be aware of everything you put in their body and any reactions that occur, so you can be quick to act.

my aunts baby died of sids and they checked her after her death and found out she was severely malnourished. i dont know if thats exactly what she died from, but its kinda scary. my aunt is very pro-bf, apparently even if baby wasnt getting what she needed. im sure its rare so not trying to get anyones panties in a bunch.


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i have been very crampy the last couple of days. stupidly, i went shopping today and had to come home and take tylenol, which i think is like parcetemol there. i have been having a lot of BH too. they usually pick up in the end. i guess just getting things ready to go. mine are starting to hurt now. not doubled over hurting yet, but i have had to catch my breath a few times. i notice if i do a lot more that day i get more. also if i have a full bladder i get them


----------



## MsCrow

Evening ladies

We have an SLR and would agree, unless you are confident with what your camera does and how to work quickly, SLR's can be a bit of a faff. I've had mine for years though, it's an extension of me, so I'll carry on using it - had great shots of my nephews with it - whilst MrC will use the compact for quick photos and video.

I need to ask a stupid question.....what do braxton hicks feel like? Because I'm not sure how I'd tell if I've had one....if I haven't, is that normal.

MrC and I got our mojo back but whilst DTD the baby kicked him, to say it was off putting for him would be an understatement :dohh: and understandable really. Is there a way around this? We have needs! :nope:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i havent caught up but just seen ft post about cramps i cant do anything :( i hover have to stop iron i get them in my back and sides :( bump has been very quiet today plus me getting cramps its not good :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for info on B.hicks ladies - seems its normal :) 

*Crow* - my tummy just goes tight and uncomfy and if i poke it its rock hard.... thats the only way i can describe it... im sure someone else can do better :flower: Defo get them more (as blessed said) when im doing alot e.g. go walking x

PS. *danielle* - sorry yours are so sore :hugs: How are u feeling in general now BTW? about OH etc? Hope ur okay x

*SLR's* - OH is realllllllllllly into photography so its a great buy for us. We went out today and he has taken some fab snaps already. He keeps saying ''wait till the babies here'' - like a kid in a sweet shop :) so cute :)

*Crow / DTD -* luckily digger hasnt interrupted us yet..... not sure there is a way around it heehee. Digger goes still when there is noise.... so maybe make LOADS of noise? :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

we also have an SLR which we love. we find the quality of the photos much better even though are just amateurs.

we are researching camcorders at the moment. Its our xmas present to each other and we cant wait to video the baby!

I have occasional BH. my description is the same as Ft, basically my bump feels tight and i am more aware of it and if i touch it is rock hard. I dont find them that uncomfortable to be honest.


----------



## 2nd time

well i now have wirelessinternet again no more squatting on the bottom of the stairs to try to catch up with you all. baby is nice and bouncy today although my little girls ahve been monsters today fightingwith each other already lol


----------



## 2nd time

well i now have wirelessinternet again no more squatting on the bottom of the stairs to try to catch up with you all. baby is nice and bouncy today although my little girls ahve been monsters today fightingwith each other already lol


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like everything is coming together 2ndtime!

i wish my BH didnt hurt. they feel like early contractions to me, ouch.:nope:


----------



## newfielady

I'm not sure if they are BH's or not to tell you the truth. But sometimes my belly goes really hard and it's a little uncomfortable for a few minutes. :shrug:
I missed the camera talk I guess. :dohh: I have a good canon but it's not a slr. I'm just going to stick with that. :thumbup:
I've uploaded the pics of my buys today. I feel like I've acomplished something babywise when I buy something for her. And I think I've finally figured out the formula thing too lol.
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4









008.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









009.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- your bottles bring back memories. we used those for one of my sons. they are supposed to reduce colic. it was fun putting them together at first but became a pain in the butt in the end so we switched. they are really good ones though. cute outfits too! sounds like BH to me. they can vary widely by women


----------



## MsCrow

Hmmmm.

Then I think I've had BH's from time to time but they are thankfully not painful, I'm just more aware of a hard bump. 

I lay in the bath this morning having had a poor night's sleep and waking up with backache. It sounds *really *silly, but I suddenly became aware that _my _child was really going to appear in a couple of months. I hugged the bump and felt quite emotional. 

For anyone interested you can get a Bumgenius AIO newborn nappy for free plus £2.95 postage or £10 off a standard V4 which retail at £15.99 plus postage at this site: https://www.babame.com/s.nl/it.I/id.3/.f. You need to provide a scan or photo of your MatB1 but they were very responsive and promise to delete all data.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Arg, I spent the night on delivery suite. ABout 10pm last night i went to the loo and the tissue was super bloody, looked in the loo and the water was red. Soooo, I had a heart attack, and went downstairs. I was shaking so much. Called delivery who asked me to go in, they found blood++++ and leukocytes+++ so i think that means I have a UTI... 

Grim. They put me on a monitor for aaaaaaaages and checked my cervix which was closed. The wanted to keep me in and scan me this morning but in the end decided not to (i was happy but also a bit sad as my best friend is on the ward at the moment, was looking forward to a PJ party!).

Gross.


----------



## MsCrow

Crikey Missy, how are you now? I'm so sorry, please take it easy :(

Was the bleeding from the UTI or your cervix/uterus? I hope things quieten down now.


----------



## MissyBlaze

MsCrow said:


> Crikey Missy, how are you now? I'm so sorry, please take it easy :(
> 
> Was the bleeding from the UTI or your cervix/uterus? I hope things quieten down now.

I'm ok now thank you (I think). The bleeding had stopped by the time the doctor came in! Embarrassing. There was a bit but it had slowed down lots, so it was just pinky. I have no idea where the blood came from. It was scary though, like a real proper period.


----------



## newfielady

Ah, that sounds scary missy. Take it easy.


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for all the good wishes for my move :hugs:

:wohoo: 1 Week today :yipee:


----------



## citymouse

Eek, Missy! Sorry you had to go through that. Glad the bleeding stopped!

Kelly, good luck with your move!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh wow missy! im glad it was a uti and your not dilated but how scary!!!! definately take it easy :hugs:

with my first baby i got up to pee in the middle of the night at 27 weeks. i had mastered keeping my eyes shut while i used the restroom so i wouldnt wake up too much and have a hard time going back to sleep. after peeing i washed my hands and momentarily openned one eye so i wouldnt run into the wall and noticed blood on my hands. i looked down and there was blood everywhere. it was all over my pj's, my hands, and the floor leading all the way from my bed to the bathroom. i started having contractions and hemorrhaging. i went to the hospital and they hooked me up to monitors and gave me some medicine that stopped the contractions. they never said what caused the bleeding and i dont remember if i was dilated. a nurse came in and told me two babies had been born at 27 weeks that day, one lived and one died. i was sent home but on bedrest until she came at 38 weeks. that was so scary!


----------



## citymouse

Wow, blessed! That would be traumatic.

My cm thing the other night made me realize that I literally still check the toilet paper every single time I use the bathroom!

I have my 28 week checkup tomorrow... really looking forward to the GTT. :sick: And having blood drawn. And peeing in a cup when I can't see the cup anymore. 

The other night I had an anxiety dream where I was at my doctor's office and went to pee in a cup but the lights were out in the bathroom, and when they came back on I realized I had peed in a jar of peanut butter. Wonder what the dream analysis websites say about that? :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all,

Missy that sounds very scary. Glad the docs dont seem too concerned and its only a uti and not contractions!

MsC - that seems like a good deal on the bumgenius. did you also alpply for the free (P&P payable) nappy from the bounty pack?

I havent applied as i have bought the itti bitti ones and dont want any extras. i have spent enough!! lol

My grandma came over yesterday and brought me a gorgeous little yellow cardigan with little sailing boats on the buttons. it was knitted by her friend especially for my baby which is so lovely! apparently she might be knitting me something else too

so exciting!


----------



## MsCrow

Cupcake, you can just apply from the weblink and not wait for the Bounty pack. We have a full (mixed) set of birth to potty nappies but I figure anything like the newborn nappy to help us transition from initial disposables to reusable is worth £3. 

I am soaked, absolutely soaked through to the bone having just got caught out in what I can only describe as a monsoon up here in Manchester. I haven't gotten so wet, so fast since getting off a boat in Thailand. I'm currently sat at my desk in an office that is 14.5 degrees with a towel around my waist. Top start to the year.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!!!

Missy - sounds traumatic...glad it wasnt anything too serious and they can sort it out for you :hugs:

Thanks for the slr advice.....we are going to see how this one goes....it has HD video on ittoo which will be great to capture baby action. At the moment ithas simply captured one of our friends doing a 'pig race' on the xbox kinect...lots of bum slapping :haha: was funny

Well lastnight i woke at 3:15am to find hubby not in bed...waited a while and wondered whether he was not being well in bathroom....but he was asleep in spare room:cry:...felt bit put out and upset. Stupidreally....i have another cold coming on and have a blocked up nose and apparentloy was snoring quite badly and he couldnt (and didnt want to ) wake me :nope: bless him...but i just felt all lonely and rejected...damn hormones. Nearly logged on here for a rant and weep.....checking out if anyUS ladies were awake :haha:. 

He crept into bed at 7am this morning for nice hugs though :thumbup:. I dont want to snore!!!!! I never snore :cry:

Anyway...shocking weather this morning all over UK i think.....be safe ladies. I am working from home to today but have shedloads to do so you maynot see much of me x x x will log on lunchtime ish x


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh and regards BHs....i havent had many and not tthat painful.....i mainly get them when i have over done it a bit and it is a tightening of the belly...uncomfortable rather than painful. I got them a couple of times over the new years weekend after 2 long coastal walks....well when i say long the were about 3 miles each. Also have got them after walking around shops for more than 1.5 hours...thats baby limit :haha:

Oh and i am the big 30 today:happydance:.....weeks gone and a new fruit...NOT my age unfortunately :cry:


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations on your big 3-0!!! :rofl: That means I'll get 2 big 3-0's year! How exciting!!!

Missy, I am so sorry that you had to go through that. I would have been so worried, but am glad that they are not too concerned. Look after yourself, and fx there wont be a repeat performance :hugs:

Well, Phase One of our move is taking place tomorrow. Basicly us, the dogs and a car load of stuff. We need to go to Stockport in order to drop the dogs off as we have to go to Felixstowe for a wedding on Thursday. I am NOT looking forward to 5 hours in the car with sciatica. Plenty of pillows I think!

Then I have to come back to Wales with my Mum as I have a scan next Tuesday, and we are going back with a second load of stuff. The rest can wait for the removals company when we actually get a house to move into :rofl:

I had such a strange conversation with my OH last night. We have not DTD for AGES, like FOREVER - 6 weeks or something. So we were chatting in bed last night and he said "I love you so much" so I answered (jokingly) "even though I don't have sex with you anymore?" and he said "I love you _more_ now". :wacko: I couldn't decide if I was more relieved that he didn't care about sex, or upset because he loves me more now we are NOT having sex???? :shrug::shrug: I guess there is no pleasing a pregnant woman!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, I have the same thing with MrC and I don't think it's entirely linked to sex, partly it is, like you are on a pedestal, your state a product of what was some great sex (and love), well it was in our case. But then I think it's also balanced by his general like of me being pregnant, a small vulnerability and a way in to take care of me that he also likes. My mother noticed over Christmas and commented on how happy he looked. I'm usually the assertive one in our relationship but pregnancy means I've looked to him to support me more. Apparently, like your OH, this has led to a more intensive love.

Course, impatient me, whilst being totally flattered and happy, also just wants some physicality!


----------



## mitchnorm

Wise words MsCrow and I am totally in the same boat as you are Loo.....I thought I was the only March mama not getting any DTD action :cry:. It has been probably 4 weeks for us and its not that I dont feel like doing it.....but to be honest the movement of baby puts me off slightly and I am sure he can sense this. He also doesnt want to hurt me or baby....he knows that he cant but obviously that thoughts always there :wacko:

I think Xmas has been so busy and tiring that we just havent got around to it....but we have been speaking alot about it and whether we are both OK and not feeling neglected....I think thats really important so it doesnt become a big white elephant for us :thumbup:

I think this weekend could be a go....IF I get rid of this cold...feel rotten :cry:

And good luck with first stage of moving Loo:happydance:....what scan you having? I havent got any more......is it a private one or 3D? x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh... In my panic I missed the slr chat. What ones have you bought? I'm just on the look out tooooooo. We've narrowed it down I think... It's so much cash though. 

Mitch, I'd have been sad too. I hate stuff like that. My oh told me he's going to buy ear plus to combat my new snoring habit!

Thanks for the good wishes gals! Nothing scary since then thank goodness. Xcxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING LADDIES!*... AND booooo for those of us now back to work... BOOOO! ;)

*Missy* - :hugs: so glad ur OK now... pregnancy is one heck of a scary ride :(

*Blessed *- wow thats scary - im glad for you it turned out to be a happy story :hugs:

*Cupcake* - enjoy todays 28wk appt - esp the peeing in a cup which u cant see anymore bit! :haha:

*Crow *- wow the rain must be covering most of the UK. Its soooooo loud here that i thought it was coming through the roof! and the wind!!! Great start for those bk to work eh? :rofl:
*
Mitch *- sorry you have a cold again hunni :( That sucks. and dont worry about not :sex: atm... it will happen when it happens! Of course by that point our tummies will get in the way.... but oh well :haha:

So im now on countdown till my 9am OB appt tomo morn..... just hope it comes round quickly. Should do as there is footy on tonight to entertain me :dance: 
No idea if its going to be a waste of time tho and they are just going to prod my tummy? I may eat nothing from 10pm tonight just in case they say ''lets do a GD test'' :shrug:

Not eating. :cry: Now theres a thought.

speaking of which - ive lost 2 pounds :wacko: so ive now put on a total of 19 pounds. weird?!

*EDIT: missy *we got the Canon 550D plus a great extra lens.... the photos are amazing so can vouch fr that camera with the extra lens (and polariser)...BUT it sureeeeeeee does add up! :(
*
EDIT AGAIN: Loo * Did u mention having a scan??? i must have missed that post?? when is it hun??


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ph yes! We're lookedat that one. What lens is it you got? My friend has that and loves it. WE just can't decide


----------



## mitchnorm

Worried about not getting the SLR camera now :haha:. I am sooo indecisive but this one was £100 compared to £380 plus plus.....I suppose we can see how this one goes and always trade up in a few months time. I think the pics will be good enough for the early days when baby is not moving around so much :haha:. We did speak to the guys at Jessop at some length about what we wanted it for and they were pretty helpful....plus we are by no means amateur photographers.

FT - hope the appt goes well tomorrow :happydance:

Yeah Loo mentioned a scan next week I think....first I remember hearing about it.

Missy - its me that has just started to pop in some ear plugs as I am developing a very light sleeping habit and waking quite alot during the night (though NOT for peeing I can just add ha ha).....then I can hear hubbys breathing - quite heavy but not always snoring standard :haha:. Seems like he needs some now but one of us has to hear the morning alarm!!


----------



## loolindley

Thanks ladies :hugs: It's a VERY strange time for me in that department. We will be staying in a hotel on Thursday and Friday night, before moving in with my parents until our house is ready, so I think some effort is needed on my part because it will be the last chance we get for a couple of months (possibly longer because we will have a newborn, and I will have a painful foof!). Oh my god. It really IS going to have to happen this weekend isn't it? :cry:

We talk about it every now and again, but the only time OH grumbles is because he has 'achey balls'. I don't think it's a hint :shrug: Maybe it is!! :rofl:

I have a NHS growth scan next Tuesday, because the midwife couldn't measure properly because of my chub remember? So hopefully I will know by this time next week if I am joining FT in (maybe) having a giant baby or not!


----------



## mitchnorm

Good luck with the scan Loo....I remember you mentioning now. I am sure everything will be a-OK AND very jealous as you get to see your LO again :happydance:. There is just so much happening for you at the moment...probably DTD is the last thing on your mind....but at least you are talking about it :thumbup:. This weekend could be d-day for me too....how bad are we :haha::haha::haha: poor hubbys!!!

Oh forgot to say that baby had hiccups last night :haha:.....could feel it clearly when my hand was on my belly - but it was pretty deeply buried inside. Hubby put ear to belly to hear HB but all he could feel was the hiccups....funny!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Take it easy Loo, it will happen when you're both up for it :)

Missy, I personally would sniff out a Panasonic Lumix with a Leica lens rather than get too worried about an SLR. Unless you're comfortable with a large, and heavy, format camera and have a good range of lenses that you use (I inherited my dad's K-mount lenses for a Pentax) it's not worth it.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo. The midwife said mine is giant too so I could be in the gang also. I'm seeing my mw today so will keep you posted. hopefully they're lanky babies and not massive headed ones!

Mitch some of our camera choices aren't slrs as just normal ones amazing these days. I'm sure what you got will be ace. 

I'm sleeping like the dead at the moment! Not good. I'm sure I read that it's good to get up in the night to wee. 

I'm sorry about my spelling by the way. My phone has silly ideas about what it wants me to say. X


----------



## lozza1uk

*Morning all*,

*Missy* - glad everything's OK, that must have been scary! :hugs:

*Loo* - Good luck for the move, don't envy you at all!:nope:

*Mouse* - saw about the fires on the news here, hope the guy they caught is the one responsible and you can get a decent night's sleep! I slept so much better last night in my own bed (not great, but better!)

About :sex: - Embarassing to admit, but we've done it once since BFP at 16 weeks and DH doesn't want to again until afterwards. He's a bit weirded out about it. To be honest, i'm not that bothered either.

Cameras - i'm hopeless at remembering to get photos developed, so just planning to stick with our basic one. I might change my mind once its here. My sister's got a decent slr camera though so can get a few decent photos each time she's here. 

Being back at work sucks. I'm only at home, but haven't done anything yet this morning. I just can't get motivated and am still in PJs. Only 8 full weeks of work left though!:happydance:

I made a list of what baby stuff we've got so far and its significantly shorter than the list of stuff we need to buy! :dohh: Plan to do a full weekend shopping, plus we'll order the furniture this week. Where's the time suddenly gone?:shrug:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

Missy/MsCrow, I have a Panasonic Lumix Leica (DMC-FX70), and it's fab. I found a really good deal on it a few months ago, and so pleased that I went for a point and shoot rather than an SLR. Like MsCrow says, unless you are comfortable with a big lens, then a good compact is perfect.


----------



## MsCrow

Oh how I lust for a Lumix; what a great camera Loo!

Somehow I think I _ ought to _ share Lozza's priorities and get a cotbed and buggy first.

Meh, boooring.

OK, there has been some definate bump growth as the baby is occasionally moving and hitting my desk. :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

Morning my sex depraved fellow preggo ladies :rofl:

Hope you are all well. Although Mitch - hope your cold gets better and Missy...what a fright take it easy! :winkwink:

MrsC - I drive through Stockport every day on the M60 to work and it was horrendous this morning (hope you are now all driec out!) I had to have my windscreen wipers on full and was getting buffeted about everywhere. 8 weeks on Friday until my Mat leave starts and I don't have to do this crappy journey anymore :happydance:

FT - good luck with the Ob tomorow, sure all will be fine. Was reading some threads in 3rd tri about growth scans etc and a few people were measuring 4 weeks ahead and ended up having normal sized babies looking at the details in their signatures so sure you will be fine :hugs:

Loo - good luck with the rest of your move :thumbup: must be stressful :wacko:

AFM - got my NHS growth scan on Thursday at 11.00am, so hopefully bubba will be growing OK. Will be nice to see him again but I always get worried and fret before scans in case they 'find' something wrong :wacko:

As for DTD - we talk about it alot....and that's about it :rofl: It's kind of died off a bit really which is a bit crap as we had a really good sex life :nope: I don't think OH is especially turned on by my big belly or bigger boobs :shrug: When we do I can tell he struggles wondering where the hell to put his hands and then he's weirded out by my boobs in case they suddenly start leaking milk and he get's a mouthful :rofl: :rofl:
I'm not too bothered by it and trying not to make a big deal out of it. We still have loads of cuddles and kisses in between and sometimes it's days and sometimes it's weeks. 
I have told him though that the last few weeks he is GETTING IT big time and he better tow the line! as I want this baby out by 40 weeks :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy* - im not sure which lens it was TBH (this is OHs thing lol) - i just know it cost alot lol! :wacko: but i hv to admit the piccies look fab :) cant wait till baby is here to take some shots :)

*Missy* is the MW measuring your fundal today then to check?

*Loo / Glow*- ooooo yay scans! i dont even know if i will be having a growth scan yet :shrug: Hope so. Altho scary with anticipation - its great to get to see LOs again :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh yer i forgot to mention. Ive got stretch marks right down low - basically the top of my 'lady area' - and a small stretch mark has now developed right on the crease where your leg meets your lady region???? :wacko: 

*But none on my actual tummy???*

whats going on LOL - you would think my lady area is pregnant??? :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Have you got a 'fat fanny' FT :rofl :rofl: 

I never got them there.....mainly on the top of my bum and right near the end with DD2...at around 38 weeks I got 2 tiny ones around my belly button.


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - DTD is probably only 4-5 times for us since BFP in July :cry:. Oh well.....

Glow - same reasons for lack of DTD as you I think...although i would be up for it...it seems like hubby will need teaching where he can put his hands now :haha: its like starting all over again learning a brand new body!!!

Camera wise we got a Fuji one but I cant remember the model - think it was S2970 or something.....hubbys area of knowledge I'm afraid.

Good luck with all the scans and appts ladies...I just have the bog standard MW appt next week - 12th Jan.

Bit gutted I have to cancel my NHS antenatal class for this Saturday as the NCT have re-scheduled my paid for ones to start this Sunday....I cannot do both Sat and Sun all day.....I will go crazy :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

its sooooooooo weird - i cant even tell any difference... not that i look alot :haha: but yeh - no others on tummy or on my behind...... :rofl:

urgh i feel quite :sick: today :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT, i feel pukey too! Yes she'll measure me, she said i was big last time, and then the midwife at the hospital said i was too. I wonder if i'll get another scan! 

My stretchies are all on my bobs... none on my tummy or lady area... weird


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - what time is your appt? Hope you measure spot on hunni x and if not you can join me and possibly Loo in the ''we are having giant babies... maybe'' club :hugs:

yep i feel positvely :sick: today. im passed out on the sofa feeling sorry for myself. As you are to, perhaps its our official welcome to weeks 30+....... :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning Ladies. Big shock, I have to work again today but I'm _hoping_ to get tomorrow off. I have to take down the Christmas stuff sometime. :wacko:
Is anyone else getting lot's of nosebleeds? They're never bad, just every so often I have to go clean the dried blood out of my nose. :shrug:
Re Moving. I wouldn't want to be moving right now, you're a brave lot. But then again, I'm starting school on Monday so I guess we all have something on our plates, lol.
Re DTD. :blush: My dear sex deprived friends, is it you don't want to or you don't feel sexy anymore? My little round belly doesn't deter me or DH. In fact, we done in 2 times yesterday. :rofl:
Also, slept like a log last night, After I feel asleep I should add. There was two cats out fighting in the yard. :shock: I don't know if you've ever heard 2 cats at it, it's errie.
Hope everyone is well. :D


----------



## Glowstar

You need a day off Newfie!!!

Missy good luck at your appointment :thumbup:

I constantly have a really bloody nose :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

I usually have a big bloody (dried) blow of my nose in the morning but no real nose bleeds and pretty much nothing during the day.

Agreed with Glow....best have a day off with the DTD, you will tire yourself out :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

No nose bleeds here! which is suprising as i was alwaaaaays having them when younger. lets hope they stay away x


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, I'm the same as you and Mitch, I have only done it a handfull of times (maybe 5?) since getting my bfp, though I would say it was less my oh, than me putting the barriers up. I can't explain it, i just haven't been feeling it! I love him just as much, and am just as attracted to him, but I'm just so tired and hurty all the time, I'm generally asleep by the time he comes to bed each night, and on the weekends we have the dogs to contend with!!! :rofl: Oh well.

I have just spent an hour and a half defrosting the freezer because someone wants to buy it off me. What a hateful job! On the upside, for lunch I got to eat the frozen Saag Aloo and the frozen egg fried rice. Indian meets chinese fusion. It was nice, but not a concoction I will be whipping up again any time soon!


----------



## kkl12

Happy New Year everyone! I have been on quick to read and catch up this past week but I've been really busy with relatives in from out of town.

Loo- good luck with the move, I know how much work it is and I don't envy you having to do it pregnant.

Missy- glad everything is ok, must have been really stressful.

Mitch- My DH told me this morning that he didn't sleep well last night because of my constant moving/snoring... I hate that I'm snoring! :cry:

Re: Stretch marks. I still only have a few, but they are right next to my belly button on either side.:blush:

I have my dr. appointment tomorrow morning. Looking forward to it except for getting weighed. I think I put on 5 lbs in the past week... too much holiday food I guess...:blush:

Anyway, I hope everyone is good and is having a great start to 2012 :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

G'morning March Mamas. I have been awake since 1:30 a.m. so I feel like a zombie. :wacko: I couldn't get comfortable due to achy hips and BH contractions. My naughty boys have been awake the ENTIRE time, rolling around and stabbing me. And now they seem to BOTH have hiccups, but not in sync. So the right side of my belly goes HIC then the left side of my belly goes HIC. :shrug: I'm going to have a hard time staying awake at my desk. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

*Re: BH*- I've been getting them more and more. Does anyone else get heart palpitations with their contractions? This just started with me yesterday. It feels a little like someone is squeezing on my chest/head and then it subsides as the contraction goes away. (This is part of what kept me awake last night.) 

*FT*- I have no strechies on my butt since it was already plenty roomy to begin with. :blush: However, I have them all over my lower belly. Sigh. Good luck with your appointment. I know it will go great. :hugs:

*Missy*- YIKES. It sounds like you had quite a scary weekend. I hope you're taking it easy now. :flower:

*Glowie*- My DH had been a bit weirded out by my belly and milk-filled boobs too. He seemed hyper careful not to touch anything. However, after a few good :sex::sex: with all the lights off, he now has his mojo back. I guess he figured that it's best to keep his hands on my back, and not look. :haha: TBH, I'm tired and uncomfortable, but as long as he's still interested, I'm going to try and indulge him since there will be a long dry spell when the twinnies come.

To all the rest of you loveies.... I'm soooooo sleepy that I forgot what I was going to say to you. :dohh:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies

Just had a quick read through and am relieved you all have the same sysmptoms as me at the mo...:haha:

I have had a few bad nose-bleeds (mostly like Mitch and have to 'clean' my nose every morning of dried blood, ick); I am absolutely knackered - sleeping ok-ish but my eyes are heavy and I feel lethargic most of the time; also the last few days I have started to feel nauseous (please gawd I hope the sickness doesn't come back!!!)...also to add to the pretty picture of health I am constipated :nope: and cannot bring myself to dose up on the dreaded prune juice yet..._GULP_!!! :cry:

On the plus side - me and hubby have defo got back into the groove...:sex:...tho not to the extent of Newfie by any means...I take my hat off to you sweetie, phew-eeeeee...:howdy:!!!!!

Good luck to FT and Missy on appt and/ or scans - I'm sure your babies are just perfect :hugs:

No stretchies for me...YET!!! I am not going to be :smug: about it as thats when it'll come and bite me on the ass (literally!! :haha:)

xxx

PS Missy glad you are ok after your scary night in hospital :flower: x


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - ewww defrosting the freezer is only second to cleaning the oven!! poor you :hugs:

Kk - glad ur well and enjoy your appt tomo :) and who DOESNT put on a little extra weight at christmas? :)


----------



## KellyC75

kkl12 ~ Im freaked out by your 'countdown to Christmas' :saywhat:


----------



## firsttimer1

I just read up on 'what to expect at 30 weeks'and its made me feel like im not reallllllyyyyy 30 weeks pregnant :wacko: 

Its says that common symptoms are:

Swelled feet / gone up a shoe size / swollen ankles -NO
Peeing in the night - NO
difficulty sleeping - NO
Start to feel and recognise individual limbs / parts of baby - NO
Weight gain of over 20 pounds - NO but nearly
Bump gets in the way due to size - NO
BBs leaking - NO
ETC

Now i am NOT moaning nor saying that i want most of the those symptoms..... its just made me feel a bit of a fraud :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Urgh, I need to sort out our freezer too. We're setting up the conservatory as a homebirth room with the pool etc in there so we need to get everything out (including our lovely spare fridge freezer which will make a rubbish noise and annoy me). 

OH is going to paint it a slightly darker colour (it's stark white at the moment) and clear the room out and get the pool in, plus a load of soft stuff round the edges for him and MW to sit on.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> I just read up on 'what to expect at 30 weeks'and its made me feel like im not reallllllyyyyy 30 weeks pregnant :wacko:
> 
> Its says that common symptoms are:
> 
> Swelled feet / gone up a shoe size / swollen ankles -NO
> Peeing in the night - NO
> difficulty sleeping - NO
> Start to feel and recognise individual limbs / parts of baby - NO
> Weight gain of over 20 pounds - NO but nearly
> Bump gets in the way due to size - NO
> BBs leaking - NO
> ETC
> 
> Now i am NOT moaning nor saying that i want most of the those symptoms..... its just made me feel a bit of a fraud :haha:

Well I have a couple but nothing to write home about.....

No to swollen feet etc
No/Yes to peeing in night - havent last few
Difficulty sleeping - no but wake up alot I guess
Nowhere near that sort of weight gain - still around 14lbs
BB leakage - no!
Bump gets in way - FT it must do sometimes....I found myself having to put my legs out to the side now to put on tights/leggings/shoes, shave legs and paint toes etc

I am certainly NO complaining......people still telling me 'oh I was Ok as well until X weeks before - then OMG!!!!' Yeah thanks for that guys :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> I just read up on 'what to expect at 30 weeks'and its made me feel like im not reallllllyyyyy 30 weeks pregnant :wacko:
> 
> Its says that common symptoms are:
> 
> Swelled feet / gone up a shoe size / swollen ankles -NO - NO
> Peeing in the night - NO - NO MORE THAN I HAVE BEEN
> difficulty sleeping - NO - NO!
> Start to feel and recognise individual limbs / parts of baby - NO - NOT EVEN CLOSE
> Weight gain of over 20 pounds - NO but nearly - NOPE
> Bump gets in the way due to size - NO - NOT NORMALLY BUT I JUST DID MY BIKINI LINE WHICH WAS TRICKY!
> BBs leaking - NO - YES!
> ETC
> 
> Now i am NOT moaning nor saying that i want most of the those symptoms..... its just made me feel a bit of a fraud :haha:

I know what you mean... i replied to them too... fakers! The lot of us!


----------



## emera35

Hi! Keep losing posts, really annoying!

Missy :hugs: glad everything is ok!

Loo best of luck with the move!

Stretchies- ergh I seem to be getting more this time round, all at the front of my bump, its not looking good :(

DTD - :lol: I think we've done it 2 times since bfp :blush: OH and I both lose our mojo when preggo, happened last time too. In fact we never really got back to normal after Roh was born, he was in our room for 8 months, so it tended to be less often then. It picked up a bit for a few months an then tailed off again not sure why :shrug: in fact OH and I were both really surprised when we got this bfp as we sat there and said "have we actually even DTD recently??" :haha: ah well. Neither of us are worried, we are very affectionate, kissy and cuddley and we love eachother to bits, so over all, things will work themselves out :)

Nose bleeds - I'm still having proper bleeds every morning when I sit up in bed, yuck!

BHs - getting them loads, mostly painless, sometimes quite painful, and most days pretty frequent. 

I had a worry day yesterday, roh had a really high temperature, had to keep putting him in a cool bath to bring it down. Hate temperatures they are scary! On top of that bumpy was unusually quiet all day, not totally quiet, but enough that I was worrying. This morning I woke up in loads of pain and realised I was having a proper contraction :shock: had about 10 of them, proper ones. Called my MW, she said as bumpy is moving again and I've not had continued contractions to just keep an eye on things. Taking it really easy today. Feeling a bit dodgy though :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh no, i'm sad. We're selling my old sofa. I love it so much but we just don't have room for it :( it's being picked up tomorrow. I know its the right thing but it's so much nicer and comfier than the one we're using now :(

I actually want to cry. How sad!


----------



## firsttimer1

Not just me then :)

Mitch - oops, after our :sex: talk i took the 'bump getting in the way' bit as refering to that hahaha! Yep bump gets in way when putting on shoes so i jyust widen legs :haha:

so we are all frauds together :hugs:

I think those lists are very general - but they are good fun :)

Mitch - your still around 14 pounds? is that since christmas? xxx

*EDIT*: oh no *emera*, pls take it easy yoday hun - tho im sure its nothing to worry about xxx poor roh too :(


----------



## emera35

Thanks FT, I'm fine now I think, and Roh's temp is down and he seems back to normal except cough and sniffles. I'm a lot happier now bumpy is kicking about again :)

Oh also, that list, bah, bump is getting in the way, and I have to pee in the night, also sometimes I can't sleep, but otherwise I'm all good. Wouldn't it SUCK to have all of those symptoms?! :shock:


----------



## em2656

Hiya ladies

Long time no speak! I was struggling to keep up with you all before Christmas, so there was no way I was gonna manage it during it lol.

How are you all? Hope you all had a fantastic Christmas and New Year. Any big news in the last few weeks that I've missed?

Afm - Well nothing new really. Managing the gestational diabetes really well. Decided not to take the meds they gave me as I didnt fancy the side effects and so far, every blood sugar reading has been well within a normal range, so very pleased with that.
Not been sleeping too well due to the Carpel tunnel syndrome in my right arm/hand, can be quite painful at times, but even the numbness alone wakes me up.
We go for our 3rd attempt at a 4d scan tomorrow, hopefully she will be lying the right way up this time as I'm getting a bit bored of going back and forth all the time. And then finally on Thursday we have a detailed scan appointment (NHS) to check on her development/size - due to the diabetes and also to have a detailed look at the position of the placenta. So far I've had no bleeding at all, so just keeping everything crossed that it's moved out of the way.
So that's me, the rest of my brood are all really well, had a great christmas and are all settling into their new bedrooms etc following the cellar conversion.

So come on then girls what's the gossip???

Emma xxx


----------



## wondertwins

FT, Mitch & Missy- I will gladly send you posers some authentic pregnancy symptoms since I have extra. ;)

Swelled feet / gone up a shoe size / swollen ankles - _Yes, but not too bad._
Peeing in the night - Yes.
difficulty sleeping - Hell yes.
Start to feel and recognise individual limbs / parts of baby - _I can tell when a limb is jacking up my ribs._
Weight gain of over 20 pounds - _Yes, plus 7._
Bump gets in the way due to size - _I can't do dishes, wash my hands, shave my legs, sit at my desk, etc. without it getting in the way. I'm also finding it harder to drive because I can't turn around to check my blind spot very well._
BBs leaking - _NO!! YAY for me._

I'm only 28 weeks.


----------



## wondertwins

Em- That's great news about your GD. I was able to manage mine with DS without using any medications, and he was perfect. :)


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> I just read up on 'what to expect at 30 weeks'and its made me feel like im not reallllllyyyyy 30 weeks pregnant :wacko:
> 
> Its says that common symptoms are:
> 
> Swelled feet / gone up a shoe size / swollen ankles -NO - still got my wedding ring on too, its no tighter
> Peeing in the night - Yes, but have been since the start!
> difficulty sleeping - Yes - but not helped by being away over christmas & not in my own bed
> Start to feel and recognise individual limbs / parts of baby - Not sure, possibly?
> Weight gain of over 20 pounds - Not dared step on the scales recently
> Bump gets in the way due to size - NO
> BBs leaking - NO
> ETC
> 
> Now i am NOT moaning nor saying that i want most of the those symptoms..... its just made me feel a bit of a fraud :haha:

I remember Citymouse saying a few days ago who would dare admit that everything is great... actually everything is for me with the exception of not sleeping great. I've been incredibly lucky the whole way through I guess, no sickness, tiredness, spotting, hormonal outbursts. Hope this run of luck continues all through labour, birth and the next 18 years +:haha: Sorry!:shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - but ur carrying twins hun so its bound to be a little more taxing for you :hugs: 

now u mention it - driving, thats going to become a pain. My bump isnt in the way so to speak, and i can turn and twist like normal BUT my bump is almost touching the steering wheel. and i cant put my seat back as im short :(

so i didnt realise it until recently, but i actually think driving is going to become impossible soon? :shrug:

em - great news on diabetes management hun x


----------



## emera35

Uh oh, hormone attack, Doctors has actually made me well up! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> I just read up on 'what to expect at 30 weeks'and its made me feel like im not reallllllyyyyy 30 weeks pregnant :wacko:
> 
> Its says that common symptoms are:
> 
> Swelled feet / gone up a shoe size / swollen ankles -NO
> Peeing in the night - NO
> difficulty sleeping - NO
> Start to feel and recognise individual limbs / parts of baby - NO
> Weight gain of over 20 pounds - NO but nearly
> Bump gets in the way due to size - NO
> BBs leaking - NO
> ETC
> 
> Now i am NOT moaning nor saying that i want most of the those symptoms..... its just made me feel a bit of a fraud :haha:


With DS1 I didnt really have any symptoms, was well all the way through, bit that was 19 years ago & he was my 1st...

Now, at baby number 4, my body is letting me know that im alot older now!! :jo:

This is me:

Swelled feet / gone up a shoe size / swollen ankles -Yes!
Peeing in the night - Yes, lots!
difficulty sleeping - Yep
Start to feel and recognise individual limbs / parts of baby - Yeah :cloud9:
Weight gain of over 20 pounds - Im sure! 
Bump gets in the way due to size - Oh yep!
BBs leaking - Well, not really, only if you squeeze!! :haha:

So, in summary ~ The Girls that arent suffering with the above, make the most of it, as if you have any more LOs, you will prob get more symptoms! :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

Kelly - yes i was thinking the same... that it prob gets worse the more LOs u have lol. 

i was sooo lucky not to have MS this time etc - but i just KNOW i will get it when i also have a toddler to care for :rofl:

emera - why has the doc made u :cry: LOL? :)


----------



## newfielady

emera- poor Roh, hope he's feeling better. You too, take care of yourself. It seems crazy that were now at the stage where contractions and painful BH are a concern. :shock: We're soon going to have baabies, arn't we? :haha:
I missed my Dr appointment last week, I was to contrary to go :rofl:. Now I'm trying to make another and I can't get any answer at the clinic. :wacko:
As to that list of symptoms, I don't have any. Well, _some_ nights I wake up tp pee, but not all. I'm wondering if my interest in DTD is related to the fact my bump isn't overly huge, even though it does make putting on socks a bit challenging. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> i was sooo lucky not to have MS this time etc - but i just KNOW i will get it when i also have a toddler to care for :rofl:

Even worse when you already have a baby that is still in nappies/diapers :sick: That really does not help with the MS! :nope: :sick:


----------



## KellyC75

I havent seen a midwife for agessssss! :dohh:

Got my first appointment here on Monday :thumbup: Im hoping to get my csection/babies birth-date too :baby:


----------



## firsttimer1

Kelly - will u defo have a c-sec then? sorry hun i can never remember who is having what and why xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - glad both you and Roh are feeling better today :thumbup: take it easy!!

I've got all those symptoms except for 'cankles' seem to have escaped that one for now! But in the place of that I am still being sick :sick: it's not every morning anymore but still at least twice a week :nope:

Also, I had breast augmentation almost 10 years ago. This was actually carried out on the NHS as I lost all my breast tissue after BF DD2. Anyhoo I had them put under the muscle which involves peeling the muscle from the wall of the chest. I have noticed the last couple of days that as my bump is getting bigger that I keep getting a terrible pain in between my boobs/breast bone. I think it might be to do with the the BA as I haven't been pregnant since and maybe the muscle is more prone to lifting off the wall of the chest :shrug: not sure if that makes any sense at all :rofl: :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

I stop for some noodles and Cadburys Chocolate buttons and it all goes crazy on here!!! :haha:

FT - weight gain dropped off a little between Xmas and New Year - havent weighed myself this morning....but was 14 lbs....then 12lbs.....and I am guessing back up to 14lbs again. Will check tomorrow morning 

Emera - hope Roh feels better soon....and your hormones calm down over there :hugs:

I guess us first timers have actually been quite lucky with symptoms.....but yeah will probably get caught out with the next ones (IF we all have next ones :haha:). I mentioned that to someone the other day and they were reall surprised that we may be considering even before this one comes...but at the end of the day, I dont particularly want an only child HOWEVER I shall see how I go with this one....birth and bringing up :thumbup:. I am considering it now and being honest because I have a few more years on the clock than alot of you first timers :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

I want four but my mum insists i may change my mind after having one :haha:

urrrgggghhhhh sooooooo bored. seems alot of people at my company are NOT bk at work yet as i cant get anyone on phone or emails.... oh wel.... i dont blame them ;)


----------



## loolindley

FT, you still have one more day to get all those symptoms....just wait until you wake up tomorrow morning!! :rofl:

Kelly - You're profile picture just made me laugh and pee simutaniously. Oh dear!!!!!!!

Emera - speaking of hormones, one of your posts made me well up a few pages back. It wasn't even sad, it just summed up how I felt! Pesky hormones!!!!!

OK, well I have cleaned the kitchen, and wiped all the pvc bits on the windows (cleaning windows is too much like hard work!). I am knackered and in pain with my sciatica now, so 2 paracetamol and bed for an hour before I attempt a shower.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - STOP CLEANING your making me feel bad ;) enjoy your nap hun - u deserve it xxx


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, we have even discussed when we would like to start trying for Number 2 :shock: Ideally, we would like a 18month/2 year gap, but due to the fact that it took me a year to get up the duff with this lo, then we have agreed I wont go on the pill or anything after I give birth, and just try and plan NOT to get pregnant in the first 9 months. If it happens though, it happens :shrug:

However, this could ALL change once I have had my first!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey according to Baby Gaga FB update......30 week baby is approx 4lbs in weight and 16 inches long....OMG!!!!:wacko:

but also :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

just watched a baby be born on tv (ok, ok, i closed my eyes for the actual birth bit lol) and the baby wass 10lbs 10oz.... but looked sooooo small? Not a giant as i imagined in my head at all. Im a little more relaxed now :haha:

Just received my 'welcome pack' from pampers containing newborn nappies and wipes.... must have applied agggges ago? :shrug:

Dealing with an issue at work atm - its doing my head in. Im not very patient at the best of times, less so when pregnant.... :grr:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Well, midwife... done... she's referred me for a scan as she's worried about the bleeding and also that i'm measuring slightly larger. Scary!


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy* - whats slightly larger? Do you have to wait for a letter with scan date or do you know when it will be? x :hugs: x she would have sent you to hosp today if she had serious concerns, so thats good right? x


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww hope you get your scan soon Missy. Sure you'll be fine? Hopefully they'll get one booked for you asap :hugs:

I've got a 2 1/2 year age gap between my daughters which I think is a good gap and surprisingly they rarely fight and get on pretty well.
This is def my last....I'm 41 in 10 days time :wacko::wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> Kelly - will u defo have a c-sec then? sorry hun i can never remember who is having what and why xxx

Yep, will be my 4th csection :baby:



mitchnorm said:


> I guess us first timers have actually been quite lucky with symptoms.....but yeah will probably get caught out with the next ones (IF we all have next ones :haha:)

.....You will! :winkwink:



loolindley said:


> Kelly - You're profile picture just made me laugh and pee simutaniously. Oh dear!!!!!!!

:rofl:



loolindley said:


> Mitch, we have even discussed when we would like to start trying for Number 2 :shock: Ideally, we would like a 18month/2 year gap, but due to the fact that it took me a year to get up the duff with this lo, then we have agreed I wont go on the pill or anything after I give birth, and just try and plan NOT to get pregnant in the first 9 months. If it happens though, it happens :shrug:
> 
> However, this could ALL change once I have had my first!!! :rofl:

It took me approx 2 years to concieve DS2, about a year for DD.....:baby:

This LO however was concieved on the 1st month of not using protection!! ~ Believe it when they say you are more fertile after having a baby :winkwink:



mitchnorm said:


> Hey according to Baby Gaga FB update......30 week baby is approx 4lbs in weight and 16 inches long....OMG!!!!:wacko:
> 
> but also :happydance:

Mines probably 6lbs already!! :wacko: Thank goodness I have csections!! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Gees Kelly - thats a whopper!!! :happydance:. Thank god for C sections indeed for you :haha:

FT - I got my welcome pack from pampers too....I applied ages ago but the dont send it out until you are around 30 weeks. Very uninspiring....10 nappies and a small pack of wipes ...rubbish but better than nowt I guess.

I would like to think we'll have a second - but thats my lot...I am 39 in May but actually feel pregnant pretty quickly with this one bearing in mind I have never had so much as a pregnancy scare in my life!!! Came off pill in February.....NTNP for a couple of months or so....peed on some ovulation sticks in June and hey presto :haha:. We want to get a house extension done end of this year so money may be a little tight to try straight away.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm still trying to persuade OH that we need a second...I've been super lucky this pregnancy with symptoms and stuff but i also want to know what the movements are like when there isn't a placenta in the way! I feel a bit like i've missed out! Plus I really have never wanted to only have one. I'd feel sad for it!

I'm measuring 34cm apparently, so not gigantic. She's also worried about the bleed and that maybe my placenta is slightly low after all. She said even she's not brave enough to go for a homebirth with that!

ETA - awwwwwww, my baby's toenails are complete! (random!)


----------



## wondertwins

Kelly- You've had 3 sections already? This is good for me because now I can ask you all my questions. :haha: For starters.... what happens if I go into labor before it's scheduled? Does that change how they do the section?

Mitch- You're 39?!? You wear your age well! I assumed you were late 20s. :kiss:

Loo- With all the packing and moving you have to do, I think you should skip things like cleaning windows! Seriously! You're making me tired. (Plus, you still have to work in those advanced physics courses. :rofl:)


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> Mitch- You're 39?!? You wear your age well! I assumed you were late 20s. :kiss:

Oi....not quite 39!!! Nearly 6 months away :blush:

:hugs:thank you!!


----------



## wondertwins

mitchnorm said:


> wondertwins said:
> 
> 
> Mitch- You're 39?!? You wear your age well! I assumed you were late 20s. :kiss:
> 
> Oi....not quite 39!!! Nearly 6 months away :blush:
> 
> :hugs:thank you!!Click to expand...

Haha. Ooops. Didn't mean to prematurely age you. I was just shocked because you look so fresh-faced and young. :)

Missy- Baby toenails!?!! Awwwwww.


----------



## mitchnorm

WT - I will forgive you. Good genes I guess......baby will probably age me now I have said that :haha:

Although there are some photos from New Years weekend on FB which make me look like a really fat head....not impressed. May even untag :cry:


----------



## emera35

Loo - :hugs: Hormones eh?

FT - Doctors the afternoon soap on the beeb, not the actual doctor....much to my shame! :blush: :rofl:

Mitch - I wouldn't worry too much about money, it all works itself out. Plus, you don't have to buy anything the second time round really, only thing i'm having to buy this time is a double stroller, everything else is sorted :thumbup: She'll have alot of blue cups, plates etc, but hey, who cares :haha: Double childcare could be ouchie though on the wallet! :wacko: Also i'm a tad older than average, which is why i thought i may as well get straight to ttc when Roh was 6 months old. It took a while though, but not the 6 years it took to conceive Roh :thumbup: Plus i'd like to have another i think, or maybe 2 more, got to fit that in before i'm 40 ideally! :haha:

Generally babies are fully grown size wise by about 36 weeks, after that they just focus on the body fat, so a 10lb baby doesn't look massive, they just have good reserves of fat. Overall growth is much slower the last 10 weeks though so they can chub up :) I was born at 32 weeks and i weighed 4lb 2oz,so that sounds about right.

Meh, just had another contraction... somewhat uncomfortable :nope: Think i'll call the MW again before she goes home for the day. Grrr, chill out uterus!


----------



## mitchnorm

Forgot to post up this pic. Purchase in Cornwall....hubby couldnt resist whilst in surf shop  sweeeeet - 9-12 months though

Mmmmm it is much more purple with pink writing in real life ha ha
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120103-00057.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, can't you call delivery suite? They might want to see you. Are they painful? I'm having them too but they're just achey...

Mitch that is SOOOOO cute!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch* - i know! The big green pampers box promised great things... but ten nappies and a wipe... HA!! :haha:

*On the 'having more babies topic' *- am i mad that my dream would be to have babies close together e.g. get pregnant again when this LO is about 9 months old? I know, i know, i may change my mind etc - but its good to have a plan of sorts i think lol. wud suck to have ANOTHER sober xmas / NYE tho haha. 

*Kelly *- do you have C-S's because u have big babies?

*Missy* - so ur only SLIGHTLY larger - thats good! and you will get to see LO again :dance: 

*emera *- :rofl: :rofl: oh ok... THAT doctors... :rofl: and yer give your MW a call for reassurance hun 

I was actually going to call my MW as felt really quite sick and light headed earlier- but i figure i can ask the OB tomorrow.... just hope they are nice.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hope the contractions calm down Emera but I would definately call MW just in case. 

Have any of you ladies actually had to call the MW much between appts? I havent at all and wondering whether I am working her hard enough :haha:...saying that I have been lucky not to have bleeding, heavy contractions / BHs or dizziness I guess. 

FT - good to have a plan.....I would like a second but my only real target would be to get pregnant before my 40th birthday (May 2013)....but we shall see. 

Regards the money aspect....I would seriously want to consider giving up work for 3-4 years if I had 2 children....get them both to schooling age if possible, rather than just let all my salary go on childcare so that will be a deciding factor.


----------



## citymouse

Morning, lads! Sorry to everyone feeling tired or poorly.

I got a Lumix last month, the one with interchangeable lenses. It's great. DH didn't want a point and shoot because iPhones take such good pictures now. We have an slr but I don't like it, and DH uses it for work a lot so it's not always here. The Lumix is a bit of a hybrid. We took it to Paris and the pictures are great.

Wt, do you have a maternity pillow?

No new fires last night... But it's been so warm here that i get really hot at night. My poor dog threw up this morning and he's so sad now. Poor guy!

I'm back to work today. Not wild about it, but if I don't get started I'll never get enough done before the baby! I do anticipate it making the weeks fly by!


----------



## Glowstar

I'd call L&D Emera :shrug: unless you have a really good relationship with your MW. After all you've already had a pre-term baby so surely contracting now might be a bit of a warning. They should get you on a monitor and see what's happening with your Uterous :thumbup:

Mitch - That's CUTE!!! 

FT- I couldn't have imagined having them that close together :wacko: I was still BF DD2 up till she was 8 months. It was fairly hard going potty training DD1 and BF'ing DD2 at the same time. Couldn't imagine tandom BF or BF'ing while pregnant with another :shrug: 2 1/2 year gap worked well for me as DD1was at playgroup 2 mornings a week and then started pre-school 5 mornings a week.


----------



## wondertwins

FYI- The boys have still not settled down. Forget 10 movements.... I've had hundreds today. I don't know what's going on in there, and I don't want to complain since it's a good sign that they're active. But all the rolling around is starting to make me feel a bit queasy. :sick:



citymouse said:


> Wt, do you have a maternity pillow?

I have one, and normally it is my best friend, but last night it was useless. My hip bones were hurting because I was lying on my side. I swear I'm being crushed by my own weight! :dohh: It felt like I was sleeping on a board when, in fact, I have a shamefully soft pillow top mattress. Perhaps I can figure out a way to lay on top of the maternity pillow rather than between the U shape. :shrug:

P.S. I'm glad there were no more fires last night, but poor puppy. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch* - nope ive not had to call my MW.
im not the sort of person that would unless i was sure it was serious. Which is not a good thing. 
When i was younger i had tummy pains and when i saw my doctor (mum made me) he said 'i think its ok but come back if pains persist'... anyway pains persisted for over 2 years.... until i passed out at school one day with a ruptured appendix! Really should learn my lesson and hound the MW :haha:

*Rashy* - yay for no new firwes and you being safe :hugs:
*
Glow* - i come from HUGE families (dad one of 11+half bro, im one of 5 etc) so im used to women in my family being pregnant all the time :haha: For me personally, the closer the better! But im unlikely to have 11 :haha:

*EDIT: EMERA* - Good Food HD channel has an old MC:The Professionals on... :dance: an unexpected roux fix... :dance:


----------



## Glowstar

WT - can't imagine how your hips are feeling but mine are so painful at night. It started off between my thighs (the pain) but now it's migrating to my hips and it wakes me up and feels like cramp :nope:

I SWEAR to god I had none of this with my other pregnancies...I was just pregnant and 9 months later gave birth :rofl: I'm sure mine is all down to my age and knackered body :wacko:

FT - one of 11.....GULP :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Wow, loads of chat today Laddies! I can't keep up when I have to go to work for a living! 

Miss - scary night although I'm glad you're feeling better this morning and are measuring only slightly larger.

SLRs - defo. DHs area although we have a Nikon D100 which is great but DH mostly uses it to take pictures of other peoples weddings. 

On the list of symptoms for 30 weeks... I have swollen ankles and swollen hands. So much so, I can't wear my wedding ring any more as it hurts me. :cry2: I don't have to get up to pee! And generally I sleep really well at the moment. No leaky boobage but bump definitely gets in the way (with SPD it's much more difficult to get into a good position to do anything about it too!). 

Work is pretty rubbish but I'm glad to say that I think I only have 27 working days left before Mat leave. Yippee! 

Loo, Im in awe of your moving and cleaning. I really don't think I could do it. My sofa is much too comfortable! 

I have yet to call the MW although she told me off for not calling her about the purple marks up my legs. :blush: perhaps I should learn my lesson too! 

Good luck with all your appointments over the next few days. I'm sure you're all great! 

Emera, please sit down and take a rest whenever you can. 

Xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Can I just jave a little rant please ladies - I know you will tell me if I am being unreasonable......

Hubbys brother and sister in law flew over on the 23rd December and stayed with us until Christmas day night. We knew that a friend of theirs was picking them up that evening so when we got back from hubbys sisters place (around 7pm) we expected they would head off....NO they stayed til around 10pm. I felt like it completely disrupted our evening. Just to say this 'friend' is his sisters ex-husband - still a source of pain for her as she feels blood is thinker than water and he should be 'loyal' to her. It hurts her that they are still in touch.....anyhow....

They then disappear off which is cool and we head off to Cornwall on the 30th which is the day they come back to ours to staying and leave on the 2nd (yesterday) the day we got back. NOW I may just be being over sensitive but isnt that a little rude? Now I am not close to them and prefer having our hosue to ourselves but it feels a little like they are treating it like a hotel...preferring to be here when we are not!! Even said they didnt need to borrow one of our cars (didnt fork out to hire one while they were here!!!!) and then changed their mind literally the day before we left to go to Cornwall....grrrrr. We had offered and they said no.

Now hubby had been messaging him today to find out their plans until they go back to SA on the 11th - for example if they are staying here tonight, please let me know so I can sort dinner and tidy up a bit etc....all he said is that they wont be staying tonight but dont know when they will be back - they are sorting out plans. It just feels a little cheeky....am I being stupid? They could stay here for all or none of their stay but at least give us some notice etc....

Rant over.....just feel like I dont want them here but if they are going to be here at least let me know. Plus we want to start doing nursery things and washing baby clothes etc and cant til they sod off :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Nope, not unreasonable at all. It's your house and your life and they should remember that!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - its soooooo not unreasonable to be a little PIFFED at this. I would be too hunni x its hard to relax if you dont know when theyre going to turn up! Its your HOME not a hotel! x

BTW ladies did i tell you that SIL did NOT buy my OH anyyythiing at ALL for christmas? Just like he got NOTHING on his bday?? (Nor me at xmas but i dont care about that). Cant remember if i altready whinged about this. Just thought i would add to mitchs rant with my own hehe :) :grr: :) i expected it... but still. 

Just had a lovely bath in some lavender soap and bath foam which OH gave me for christmas :dance: I love Lavender - sooo relaxing. altho u wudnt know it from that little rant :haha:

SO glad its the night before my OB appt already... roll on morning!


----------



## crowned

Hello laddies!

Missy - glad you're doing okay!
Emera - I second the motion that you call a mw or doctor and get checked out if you're having real contractions!!
Newfie - we're DTD a lot too... just gotta get a little more creative to get around the bump. Good for you though - I figure the guys are going to have a dry spell when the baby gets here, so we might as well let them enjoy things while they can!! :)

So I woke up this morning, and found a spot on the sheets AND on my shirt (poor DH - he found it when he leaned over to hug me!), so I guess I'm officially in the 'boob-leaking' club. Had to go buy bra pads because I'm terrified it'll happen when I'm out in public! Bought some overnight maxi pads too, as I don't think you can buy maternity pads in Canada... at least, I've never seen them and couldn't find them in the store.
Anyone else have a sore tailbone/back of hip? I get SO sore some days, and it's happening more and more... ladies with SPD, can you describe exactly where your pain is and what it feels like?


----------



## citymouse

Welcome to the club, crowned!

I have that pain. I don't think it's SPD. For me I think it's the soaz (sp?) and piriformis muscles and it is helped immensely by stretching and by wearing my maternity band. The best stretch I've found is fire log pose (also called double pigeon, I think).

Mitch, I don't think you're being unreasonable. One of the main things that gets me about my SIL is that she "informs" us when she'll be here without even saying, "Do these dates work for you? Is that too long?" (One Christmas she came for three weeks.) I think you have every right to ask for at least a day's notice. I mean, honestly, if they can't plan that far ahead they're disasters. 

As for them clearing out when you got home, that sounds like a dream to me! :rofl: But maybe they thought you'd want your house to yourself?


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - i dont have SPD (that i know of) but every so often my tailbone aches so much i cant sit down. and same with hip bone - but thats less often x 

horrible isnt it :( 

Im glad ive not had it for last few days - feel sorry for those with it every day :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse - I actually like the clearing out when we get home but at the same time I cant help feel a little miffed that they dont want to be around at the same as us....why travel all the way from Cape Town if you are spending no time with family!!! It is more for hubby than me....I couldnt care less :haha:. To be fair he is not as bothered as me...I am sure it is just hormones but they could have a little more considerations and, as you say, forward planning.

I dont think baby has stopped at all today.....very active after yesterdays quiet day (think that was car sending her to sleep though :haha:)


----------



## newfielady

Mitch- not in the least bit unreasonable. Barging in on you whenever they need somewhere to stay. :nope:
Crowned- my thought's exactly. though I haven't had any boob leakage yet, DH would probably laugh his ass off, as he would think it was funny. :dohh: I was wondering about the maxi/maternity pad thing too. I haven't seen any labeled Maternity. :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- i completely understand. it sucks to be in limbo not sure if you will have company or not. DH and i were plannng to visit his brother and SIL a ways back for labor day. well, a month before the trip we got a call from his brother that SIL had left him for someone else! he was devastated so we talked him into coming to visit us instead. he called all the time up til he got here and even during his trip. i had extra food and kept the house exceptionally well cleaned (hard with a bunch of kids sometimes) and he came for like an hour! he called their sister who lives near us and they went out partying an getting stupidly drunk for 3 days. their sister has 2 kids and always gripes about their dad not helping, but she is always going out getting drunk and leaving them with him:dohh: so anyways for 3-4 days we were in this constant not knowing if we should make extra food or keep the house up for company, etc. it was stressful because he was supposed to stay with us so i never knew if i should make more food or chance not and be rude if he did show. DH was wanting to take him golfing and spend some time with him, he was not happy after talking to him for a few weeks trying to help him through his wife leaving him, then not spending any time with him while he was in town. sorry that was long, rant over. anywho i can somewhat relate


----------



## MissyBlaze

I did a pic or two of my giant bump...
 



Attached Files:







31+1b.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









31+1.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MsCrow

It's funny how the babies seem to have a quiet day after an active day or vice versa. I spent one day feeling like WT, a little sick at the action, the next day hardly anything, and I'm prodding my stomach for a reaction.

Mitch, I'd feel a bit pissed at my hospitality being treated so casually, same with Mouse. I don't know how you keep your mouths shut.

Emera, did you call your MW? Did you go to the hospital? Can we mither you until you do?

Breast leaking....a minor fear for me, hence I am pleased to have just purchased some *Lilypadz*.

Newfie, you'll find the pads in the 'mum' bit of the baby section rather than with the usual monthly rags. Maybe they keep them there to stop scaring women?

Great bumpage Missy!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ta! Im naughty... I'm going to have burgers for tea tonight. Maybe with beans. Yum


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, rant away! I would feel the same. I however LOVE your use of 'treating our house like a hotel'. You sound like a Mum already :haha:

Also, Mitch, I have complete baby shopping envy. Animal is my favourite brand, and, your hoodie is by far my favourite of all the baby purchaces so far. Hence why I have just gone and bought this https://shop.animal.co.uk/0-24-months/skeeter-baby-boys-full-zip-hoody/invt/wy902j10/ That's fairly unisex right? I bought 9-12 months, so it will fit in the winter months, and I LOVE IT!!!!!! Also bought myself some stuff too. :rofl:

Right, We are off to say goodbye to oh's Mum (cue more tears and guilt tripping from her), and then to his Sisters where we will hopefully get lots of cwtches from Al's 13 month old niece if she isn't in bed already/ Will be the last time we see them for a few months. x


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - what a bargain - I love that one too. Ours was £16 so I dont feel like I have missed out on too much of a bargain there. Have a good trip :thumbup:

Thanks all ladies for your support. Blessed - I totally get where you are coming from....it is just living in a state of limbo and probably made worse by the fact that I am a bit of an organiser and just like to know things and not get caught unawares. Hubby just shrugs and says thats that just his way....but I think its unacceptable. 

Great bump Missy - it doesnt look that big.....really 34cms?? Well I think it looks perfect....similar shape to my girl bump :winkwink:


----------



## lauraclili

Loo, good luck with your DHs mum! 

MrsC those lily pads look ace. I know you can get them where you cool them down or warm them up to help make bf more comfortable but I didn't know they made a straightforward, really useful one! 

Crowned, with my SPD, the pain is in my pubic bone, right down the middle and is 
Articulately painful when I have my legs apart, walk, climb stairs, twist, particularly when weight bearing, etc. When it's bad, it radiates across my foof and down my legs and into my hips. I don't think I've ever had that feeling through my tailbone though. 

DH has Cooke me tea. Hooray! Lovely DH!


----------



## mitchnorm

Righty ho ladies - I am off to make my hubby some dinner....simple tuna pasta bake, garlic bread and salad I think...simple and uses stuff we have lying around :happydance

Catch you very soon x


----------



## emera35

Well, called MW again and she said best to get checked out, had to wait a while though for OH to get himself untangled from work and get back home to take care of Roh. So am lying here in delivery suite being monitored. Of course I've not had a single sodding contraction since I got here, so they can't tell me how strong they are etc. :dohh: Really boring here! All I can think is I hope I don't go in to labour because our friends who are on call to take Roh are in flipping Cuba, so I'd have to do it on my own, as OH would have to be with Roh. That thought is freaking me out a bit. No sign of that for now though, seeing as nothing is happened at all. Wonder if someone will get me a cuppa? :haha:


----------



## newfielady

MrsC- I'll have to check that section next time I'm out. Thanks. :thumbup:
Missy- your bump doesn't look that huge. We're convinced now that every morning when I get up I'm a bit bigger. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Sorry to read and run - EMERA - Mr roux is on celeb mastermind NOW!!!!! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Well that's the pitfalls of doing a r&R on a phone lol ! Emera im sure ur going to be fine xxx And when u get home u can look up roux on YouTube ;)


----------



## emera35

Damn it! Wish someone would come check on me, I'm wired to the bed and the tv in here is off! I feel a bit cheeky pressing the call button to ask for tea and the tv on when there might be someone who really needs something. What channel?! :hissy:


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- Well I'm glad you're not having any more contractions, but I do hate that when you go in with a problem and it stops as soon as you get there. :blush: The same thing happens with the car. 

Mitch- I'd be peeved too. I don't think you're being unreasonable at all.

Missy- Your bump is looking great. Today is the day that I'm supposed to take a new pic. I might manage.... but I'm getting to the point where it just seems so monstrous that I've started wondering why I would want to keep a photo of it. :shrug:

Glowie- I feel like a little old lady every time I walk from my car to my office. I'm slow, I hobble and I make all of these involuntary little noises as I grunt or moan. I don't remember doing that with DS. :haha:

I went home at lunch. DH is there, and he made me a lovely meal. :kiss: I then took a good nap. I love living close to work! My hips still hurt, when I lay on my side, but the exhaustion took over, and I was able to snooze. What a relief!


----------



## crowned

wouldluvabub, your avatar pic is on Pinterest... is that you, or did you borrow the pic from somewhere?


----------



## firsttimer1

OK got on a laptop so can read posts properly now :haha:

missy - your bump is lush and looks the perfect size to me? :shrug:

Emera - prob best you missed mastermind.... roux came last :( my man... last :cry:

right LOADS of footy on tonight so will try sign on again later.... if not, my appt tomo morn is at 9am so will get on here as soon as back...... :wacko:

emera - keep us upated lovely xxxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I was so disappointed in Mr Roux. He should know everything. Mind you i also adore Jessica Hynes and Neil Hanon, it was like the best people ever for me!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ladies did eveyone have a few days of hardly any movment around my stage i think ive felt about 7 kicks today no belly wobbling stuff same goes for yesterday i dont no what 2 doooooo


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mine really varies movement wise. I think they say that regular movements should be counted from 28 weeks? If you're really worried though i'd call delivery suite/day assessment?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Question... should I eat the double chocolate cheese cake which is in the fridge?


----------



## lozza1uk

MissyBlaze said:


> Question... should I eat the double chocolate cheese cake which is in the fridge?

Answer - Yes!


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch I don't blame you for being hacked off..I would be! I am like you and like to know exactly what I am doing and when.....bit anal really :blush:

Emera - soooooo glad your getting checked out, hope someone makes you a cup of tea soon :thumbup:

Missy - I don't think your bump looks big :shrug: just looks normal size to me :winkwink:

Danielle - I had that around 25-26 weeks, think it must have been a growth spurt. You've had movement today so I wouldn't worry :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

lozza1uk said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> Question... should I eat the double chocolate cheese cake which is in the fridge?
> 
> Answer - Yes!Click to expand...

Completely, yes!


----------



## firsttimer1

Yesssssssss. Jealous.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening!

just had so much fun spending £400 at John Lewis, now have:

- cotbed https://www.johnlewis.com/230700878/Product.aspx

- mattress

- car seat https://www.johnlewis.com/231326859/Product.aspx

- cot mobile https://www.johnlewis.com/230965195/Product.aspx


- baby bath https://www.johnlewis.com/231010481/Product.aspx

- and a few xmas bits for next year!

The nursery is really getting there now!


----------



## mitchnorm

I want double choc cheesecake :cry:

I only have mince pies!!!!!!!! :nope:

Oooooh hold on...i have double cream in the fridge...hope its in date:winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Fab haul cupcake........

The mobile link didnt work...which one is it? I am stuck with those

Emera - :hugs: hope you arent in there too long and everythings ok x


----------



## waula

emera - hope all is going well with you - sorry you've had to go in but best place and if being in there calms down uterus then thats a good thing! :flower:

missy - sorry to hear you had a scare, glad its stopped and MW are chilled out... and you're bump doesn't look excessive but i know photo's can be deceptive!!! :hugs:

Good luck for those with extra scans xxx

AFM: i am *sooo * excited because i now finish work on 31st Jan rather than 14th Feb :happydance: got lots of holiday to take and just really struggling with rib pain which is exacerbated by my silly job and driving in between calls and to be honest i am really not feeling the love anymore for work - really glad in a way, seem to remember worrying a few months ago that I would miss work etc but no, priorities seem to be changing! So, I've got 14 working days left as we're away for a week in Jan. 14 days is literally NOTHING!!!! Yippppeeeeeeeee! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Re: 30week symptoms, hmm... :nope: this is my first and I'll be honest I'm struggling a bit :cry: - no swollen ankles but for past 5 weeks i've been up 5-6times per night to pee, first tri exhaustion is back with a vengeance, absolutely can't get shoes/wellies/socks on without sitting down, disinfecting my waterproofs between calls is almost impossible, nose bleeds almost every day, bump is under my rib cage and i keep getting stuck squeezing through narrow gaps on farm, no stretchies on the belly but put way over 20lbs on and got hideous rib pain on the RHS where Dr says muscles are ripping off my rib cage. Nice. We wanted 4 kids before I got preggers, now I'm not so sure...I definitely want a fair amount of non-pregnant time to let me and my ribs recover!

Re: DTD I'm really not feeling it at all, since having the bleed at 16 weeks we've taken it easy and now bump is massively in the way and LO just wiggles whilst we're at it and then I get a series of big BH afterwards so i'm afraid I'm off duty down there... DH is good about it but does get to him...poor man!!! :dohh:

Right, well, sorry for the essay but it serves you all right for writing so much today when I was at work!!!! :haha:

Take care lads and FT good luck for tomorrow...I promise you I will be joining you on the giant baby front! xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, hope you're ok and have managed to get some tea! 

Mitch, I feel very sick now. You should have come and helped me eat it. 

Cuppie that is some good stuff! I went and got a load of stuff from a friend of my parents the other day... i got...a medela swing pump for £40, 

this with a stand https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Jungle-Family-Moses-Basket/dp/B002QSCG9C for £15 plus some bedding to go with it. 

this bath https://www.mothercare.com/My-Jungle-Family-Bath-Set/dp/B0030SFQA8 for £5


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula, that is SO gross, about your muscles coming ooff your ribs! I've got a weird rib pain/tingle feeling, I hope it's not that. Congrats on finishing early, such a good idea, when you work in a job like yours (i'm still jealous!)

I know what you mean about BH after DTD. Mine are actually quite painful afterwards.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey lovelies 

*Have any of you England-based laddies bought a bouncer/ rocker seat recently that you could recommend? Am bamboozled with choice!!!!  *

Ta!! xx

PS Emera - hope all ok and they give you the all-clear soon :flower: x

PPS I want cheeeeeesecake too Missy!!!! :cry:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Come over! I've got loads! My friend gave me a boingy chair... just a plain boring one... nowt fancy


----------



## Widger

Hi Laddies :hi: Happy new year to you all.

Have been able to catch up a little (taken me all night:) and can't believe we already have a March Mama. Amy - Congratulations and sending you, your family and your daughter all my best :hugs: 

I have been so busy between Xmas and new year and have prospect of going back to work tomorrow booooooooooo - but only 6 weeks to go yippppeeeeeeeeeeeee

Had mw appointment today which was a long time coming. Glad to hear baby's hb and know that all urine/bp ok. Discussed my secondary hemorrhage last time round and how I wouldn't be homebirth material/mw lead unit... that suits me fine. Delivery suite only for me again. Hoping that I won't have to wait 2 hours in the waiting room to be seen this time though :wacko:

HB was 152..... hmmm girl or boy? Team yellow speculation goes on. My son started around 150 but then went to 140 around now.... this one at 16 wks was 160.

Emera - Oh goodness. Glad you are getting checked out in hospital and things have calmed down xx

Cupcake - Bet it all feels more real getting all those bits now? 

I'm deciding what to do with my son as I dont' really want to buy another cot (he's in a cot bed).... so do I buy a toddler bed for when baby is out of moses basket? Decisions, decisions.

I've decided that I've had so many mince pies and icecream that I need to lay off any desserts this week........ but now you've mentioned chocolate cake argghhhh! I want some!
Going to see what I can grab.


----------



## waula

oooh i love hearing what you laddies have been buying!!! :thumbup: i literally love john lewis. :happydance: we got a few bits of baby clothes and changing mat/snuggle towel (all with cows on Missy!!!) and got our car seat from them too... 

I feel like we went from not being very organised to being very organised because one of my farmers said both his sons came at 31 weeks so i got the fear and so its been an expensive month!!! :haha: Now so organised I've got nipple cream!!! I've just had a big delivery through from M&S too: pramsuit, cardigan, jacket, muslins, mattress protector - lots from their petit bebe collection which is AWESOME! and very gender neutral... here's the pramsuit... https://www.marksandspencer.com/Pet...it/dp/B0033ZTZ1Y?_encoding=UTF8&mnSBrand=core

xxx


----------



## citymouse

Hey, lads! I went in for my check and my bp was slightly elevated, so when I went to pre-register at L&D they set me in a bed for serial blood pressure checks... All normal except I think they forgot about me. The last thing the nurse said was 5 more minutes and I think that was 30 minutes ago... Whoops! No big deal because if I were home I'd be lounging just like I am here... Only I kind of have to pee, lol.


----------



## waula

NikNak - we got a Wave rocker from M&P https://reviews.mamasandpapas.com/4006/460208300/reviews.htm as it had awesome reviews, washable, stores flat and we got the hodge podge version in the sale (£45, should be £90!) and its really lovely! I got completely bamboozled by the sheer number of rockers too... good luck! xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

here is a link to the mobile

https://www.johnlewis.com/230965195/Product.aspx

i have edited my orignal post too.

definately feeling more real now!

that pramsuit is lovely waula!

i too have only a boring bouncer chair (well its ordered, not here yet) from Mothercare. i only wanted a plain one

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

Startign maternity leave early sounds lovely but i am no where near ready to leave today. i have all my files to handover. im going to be sad about entrusting my clients to other people because you build up such a rapport with clients.

plus i hate to say it but i feel great! (hugs to those suffering). apart from my bad shoulder i feel fine, no swollen anything, not too tired etc. maybe my body likes being pregnant??? who knows


----------



## Widger

Hope all goes well Citymouse..... and you get to pee soon :haha:

I love John Lewis too!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi Widger, long time no see!

Waula - I never thought of m&s until today, there was a thread about primark somewhere and people said marks was better and not a lot more. That pram suit is lovely!

MrsC - great haul! I love John Lewis too, DH is trying to keep me out of there!


----------



## lozza1uk

Nicnak - on rockers, it might be something I leave til after birth and know the gender so haven't really looked, however, when we went for that John Lewis nursery consultation she advised against buying a vibrating one because be said they can get used to being rocked all the time and then struggle to sleep when put in a bed. They should be able to rock themselves in a plain rocker. No idea of course if this is true, our "experts" might be able to help!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

bargain baby stuff missy! i like the colourful jungle theme!

jealous of people with cheesecake and mincepies. i only have chocolate biscuits... still theyre not any chocolate biscuits, theyre M&S biscuits! lol


----------



## Nicnak282

Ta for the advice laddies!

Waula - I luuuurve that wave rocker...tho seems to not be in the sale anymore!! :nope: I just made hubby have a look(disturbing his footy watching!) and he also liked alot...he said we'll sleep on it...!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ooooh, i loves a biscuit. My friend just had a baby! (she went in for induction on Saturday and they were too busy) ended up with a section today but i'm so proud of her.


----------



## Widger

I was given a baby rocker from Mamas and Papas when my son was born. I don't think it really affected his sleep pattern whether he was rocked in it or not (it was the vibrating one). The only issue I had was we had to prop him up with towels etc either side of him for weeks as it was a little too upright and he was a relatively big boy at 8lb 9oz and could support his head quite early on too. Best bouncers to get are the ones that have different reclining positions and I plan to get one this time round. If you don't have one then don't fret... my boy managed it in his, I just didn't put him in it much until he could sit without all the towels to keep him up.


----------



## emera35

Hi!

Little update : I'm really bored!!! :rolleyes:

Have finally had a few contractions, and as i suspected they are the real deal although also as i suspected they aren't at full force. Nothing regular about them, they are random, and i'll have maybe 3-5 in an hour then nothing for hours, then 3 within 20 minutes etc. Bumpy seems fine and not really reacting to the contractions, which is good. Have refused an internal as i'm pretty certain i'm not dilated and i really don't want to have one. They can irritate the cervix anyway, which to be honest is the last thing i need right now!
They haven't sorted me any dinner out though :( I did finally get a cup of tea an hour or so ago. Hoping someone can pop to the vending machines, or they'll let me go, because i'm starving! Its crap being here without OH to run around sorting things out! I miss my boys and i want to go home! :( Horrible feeling that they will just keep me here overnight now for observation, although i expect they'll move me to the ward if there is space because i'm taking up a labour room and clearly not going to have a baby. Might just say i want to go home. OH has got a few days off now, so i can achieve the bedrest i know they'll want me to have. Glad i came in though, i feel pretty reassured its just my slightly excitable uterus playing up and not threatened labour or anything. Plus i've been listening to bumpy's heartbeat for hours now, its very comforting :)


----------



## crowned

Experienced mamas, how necessary is a bouncer, really? I don't think all my friends with babies have them, and I already have a pack'n'play to lay baby down in to play while I'm doing housework, etc. Do I need a bouncer too?


----------



## emera35

crowned - they aren't essential at all, i was given mine, and we used it a bit, but mostly laid Roh on his playmat so he could laugh at the dangling toys there. If i had to buy everything again i would maybe get one if it was extra cheap on sale, but otherwise i wouldn't bother. (does depend if you have pets though, a bouncer chair might be safer than the floor if you have big dogs etc. )


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've just had a massive cry about my sofa. I'm going to miss it. This sofa is so not comfy..


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> *Kelly *- do you have C-S's because u have big babies?

Had my 1st due to fetal distress ~ after 11 hours of labour! (GA)

Had my 2nd as was a predicted big baby & due to previous csection ~ He was nearly 10lb!!

Had 3rd, as matter of course & same with this LO :baby:



wondertwins said:


> Kelly- You've had 3 sections already? This is good for me because now I can ask you all my questions. :haha: For starters.... what happens if I go into labor before it's scheduled? Does that change how they do the section?

Sure, ask away :flower:

I was booked in for a elective csection with DS2 (due to his size) ~ But I went into labour the night before! So, got to hospital, had gas & air whilst waiting for theatre to become available :baby:

Out of all of my csections the planned elective with DD was by far the best experience :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

crowned said:


> Experienced mamas, how necessary is a bouncer, really? I don't think all my friends with babies have them, and I already have a pack'n'play to lay baby down in to play while I'm doing housework, etc. Do I need a bouncer too?

I think they are great, as when LO gets a little bigger, they like to see whats going on & not be laid flat :thumbup:


----------



## MsCrow

Fingers crossed for you Emera that your uterus just chills out and even if you can't go home today just reflect on the fact that going on maternity leave was the best decision you made....at least when you get home you can truly chill out...or as much as anyone can with an active toddler!

Missy, I remember when my dad sold our old sofa when I was a child. I cried and whispered to it quietly that we loved it and it wasn't to take going away personally. Talk about personification.

We bought a second hand bouncer with some lovely toys over the bar. It's a basic one but it vibrates. This cracks me up everytime as it makes me think of the episode of Sex and the City when Miranda is gifted a vibrating bouncer for her perpetually crying baby Brady. It breaks when Samantha is making a babysitting debut but she saves the day by sticking her brand new vibrator behind the baby. 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0698627/plotsummary


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mrscrow, that's what i just did. I went and sat on it (its currently taking up the room we're using for the home birth) and stroked it's arm and said I loved it. I honestly feel a bit bereft!


----------



## wouldluvabub

crowned said:


> wouldluvabub, your avatar pic is on Pinterest... is that you, or did you borrow the pic from somewhere?

Nope, it's not me!! Thanks for looking out for me though!!!


----------



## citymouse

Emera, hope you get to go home!

I ended up waiting another half hour or so because my doctor was dealing with a c-section. Then she came by, said my blood pressure was perfect, and sent me home. At which point I immediately drove to McDonalds. :blush:

It was interesting. Obviously I don't want issues with my blood pressure but I was kind of glad to have a chance to spend a little time in the labor and delivery section. I got to meet lots of nurses and they were all really nice. It was good to get a sense of the place and the energy while I wasn't in a tizzy of giving birth. I could hear the nurses chatting and they all seem very calm and seem to like their jobs. That will be good to have in the back of my head.

I go back every two weeks now. So weird to have my discharge talk with the nurse and have her say, "And if you're worried about XYZ, call us." Suddenly being in a position to call labor and delivery is scary! How did it happen so FAST, lol?


----------



## pristock230

chatty chatty today ladies! I surely can't comment on all that was talked about but I did just want to post to say hello and hope all is well. 

someone asked about RedSox pages and pages ago and she was online a few weeks back but no post :( I hope all is ok with her


----------



## blessedmomma

ive been thinking about redsox too. hope she is ok!

mitch- im the same. i like to be as organized as possible and be ready for what to expect. :thumbup:

emera and mouse- i hope everything stays settled down! :hugs:

mouse- im so glad you had a good experience in l&d. thats always nice to have good expectations for later. i bet it feels very real now too, that soon you will be in there delivering your precious little girl :cloud9:

crowned- i would def use a bouncer, but im sure not everyone uses them. i have used them with all five of mine. we actually have two. one vibrates and one rocks. they love the toy bars when they are a couple months old and start to bat around at things.

glow- we will be upping the dtd starting at 36ish weeks too! i like to help things along as much as possible also :winkwink:

as for dtd- DH and i usually cant keep our hands off each other :blush: it does go down during pregnancy for us, about once a week- sometimes twice. thats a lot less than usual though. he did have some reservations during our first pregnancy, but since then he has been fine. i do have BH after too, not nice.


----------



## newfielady

Night ladies.
Emera- glad someone got you some tea. lol. ope your home now. :D
Re: Cheesecake. I want some so bad and when I get home and read bnb you're all talking about it. Thanks. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, well, you don't get six children by sleeping in separate rooms! :rofl: And here I was going to put Newfie's bunny behavior down to her age but you're almost as old as I am and still at it. 

I was on BCP for about ten years and I really think that destroyed my sex drive. Then I went off it and suddenly I was like, _hmm..._ And things definitely picked up. Then I started feeling angry/hurt that DH didn't want to try for a baby and things slowed down. Then he said okay to trying and things picked WAY up. Then I got pregnant and everything screeched to a grinding halt. :haha: 

Thanks for the info on redsox, pristock... Redsox, if you're reading this, we miss you!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol thats true mouse! if nothing goes on for about a week DH is following me through the house with his tongue hanging out. the longest we have ever went is after having a baby. i could def see bcp changing how things go since its hormonal.


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, the difference was striking. Suddenly, when I was ovulating I would practically jump DH. Not bad for an old lady. ;) 

Ooh, baby is rocking and rolling tonight. It tickles!


----------



## Glowstar

It's eerily quiet this morning...where are you all....working per chance :rofl: 

Emera - hoping for an update. In all seriousness you need to REST. Can someone else help you with Roh for the next few weeks :hugs:

Hope FT is getting on OK at her OB appt :winkwink:

Excited to see my little guy again tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

ooooohh 30 weeks!!:happydance: For some reason that feels like a real milestone! Finally weighed myself this morning - somewhere around 24-25lb I think which is on the upper side of "normal", oops! Assuming I put on the estimated 1lb a week from now i'll end up 35lb heavier, ah well, more to lose afterwards:cry: I know i've eaten more than I should so only myself to blame!

Loo - hope the move goes well today, wave as you pass me on the M56!
FT - hope the appointment this morning went well
Emera - did you get to go home? Hope everything's OK this morning.


----------



## loolindley

OK, I'm going to have a rant...probably good idea that no one is here to read it.

First of all. Last night. 

We went to MiL's to say goodbye, and was expecting tears, but NOTHING like what we got. Big uncontrollable sobs, like can't-breathe-i'm-hyperventilating sobs. You would have thought her son had died, not moved two hours up the road. Seriously, we had to pick her up off the floor, and when we eventually left, go and get a neighbour to check on her. Al was really upset by it, and it hurt me that she made him feel like that.

We then went to SiL, which was great, and a nice happy good bye. He 13 month old has just that day stated taking a couple of unaided steps, so when we saw this, it made our day :cloud9: Made me upset that we are probably not going to see her for a few months though, and we will miss out on so much :cry:

So this morning I had a midwife check, and it was a different midwife that I hadn't seen before. She measured me, and I was 6 cm bigger than last Wed???? Surely that is impossible???????? I am measuring at 35cm????????? She must have got it wrong??? I have got my growth scan on Tuesday, so I am hoping it will prove her wrong. I HOPE SO!!

On top of that my house buying has come to a screetching halt. I was told before Christmas that allthough delayed, the contracts were being sent out to my solicitor. Today I learned that they have not been sent????? FFS we have done all our searches, sorted out our mortgage and the money is in the bank ready to go. The fecking vendor has JUST returned her forms to the solicitor this morning. So that means her searches for her next flat wont have been started, and nothing has got going on her side. I'M FURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MrsCupcake, is it true that searches for flats (leasehold) take longer than for a house? It's just something I heard, but the estate agents assure me this is not the case.

Soory about the rant, I just HAD to get it off my chest. We are doing phase one of the move today, but not setting off until OH finishes work at about 5.30. Got a busy few days ahead with a wedding down south. BLAH.


----------



## loolindley

Happy 30 weeks Lozza!!! :happydance: I think It's FT's 3o weeks too. :hi:


----------



## MsCrow

Quite frankly Loo, AGGHHHHHHH, what a crap 24 hours!

First of all, shame on your MIL. I think her behaviour constitutes emotional manipulation and it sends me cold. If I were you keep your trap shut, slap a positive face on for your OH and glide through it. Possibly the distance will be very positive for him. I know it was for MrC who's mum is quite a difficult character.

Second, your other MW blows. Of course it's mad to have 6cm difference and since measurement is totally subjective, varying from measurer to measurer then I wouldn't sweat it. It's often why some practices choose not to measure at all.

Lastly, your house. Ring the solicitor, find out of there are any problems with the vendor and start to outline a timetable for the contracts and completion. You have probably already done this but implore your solicitor that in a quiet market, you are ready to go and at this point your vendor might consider rented accommodation to enable her to progress the sale.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - a 6cm growth spurt sounds highly unlikely, no matter how much christmas chocholate you ate! :haha: Maybe the baby was lying a different way. Could be that the midwife didn't press as hard as the last one, I figure if they press harder, the distance must be a bit shorter! It seems a very unreliable measurement.

You're only moving a couple of hours away, I'm sure the MIL will come to terms with it. Mine tries to lay a guilt trip everytime we visit but i've learnt to ignore it. They leave the local paper house section out, tell me how certain villages in Leicestershire are lovely and have recently started to say how our nephew/niece say they wish we live nearer! Hope your house sale speeds up too :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Loo bless you, hope today improves :hugs: 
This is why I think fundal measurements should be scrapped, except in a rough, yep you are growing way! I once had a MW and a consultant measure me ON THE SAME DAY and there was 4cm difference in the measurement. So yeah its all so much bollocks. 
Afm - well I'm still here in the hospital, on the ward now. Had a bout of regular contractions in the night so they got all worried. Bumpy is still fine and doesn't seem to notice anything is going on. They ended up doing an internal, flipping ouch! :shock: I hate those so much! Its sort of bearable during labour as things already hurt, but when I've had them out of labour I generally end up threatening to kill the MW after a few seconds rummaging!! Anyway I'm not dilated at all so I think they are deciding if they want to do anything about the contractions. Doubt they will, as bumpy isn't affected. :shrug: hopefully home today for some rest :)


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 30 weeks Lozza :thumbup:

Loo - your MIL sounds really minipulative :shock: what the hell was she like when he moved out :shock: as MrsC says....just put on a brave face and ride the storm, she'll get over it :hugs:

As for the house move...hope all goes well. I don't really know much about English law when buying property, hopefully Mrs Cupcake can help :winkwink:

Re measuring 6cm ahead :wacko: that sounds completely batty to me :wacko: I believe these things are only accurate if it's the same person doing it. You have your growth scan anyway so hopefully that will go OK :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks MsCrow :hugs:

I actually feel better after exploding on here!!! 

You are spot on about MiL, and the space will be good for both Al and I. I really hope he will thrive up north, and can prove to all the people here here that there is more to life than this tiny town.

And now I'm crying.

I'm not _overly_ stressed about the MW. I have had 2 measurements from 2 previous midwives, and they both measured 1cm over my amount of weeks pregnant, then in just 6 days there has been a massive jump, so I am guessing she just measures from a different point.

OK, just got off the phone from my lovely solicitors, and they have told me that the other solicitores are preparing a draft contract today, that then has to be typed (why this can't be done on the same day, we are not sure!), and then posted to my solicitor. However, the vendor is buying a McCarthy & Stone retirement property which my solicitor has informed me are not the fastest company to work with. It is a case of grit my teeth, and don't hold my breath. My solicitor has informed me that they will keep on the others backs, and are doing everything they can.

I still want to have a tantrum though! :brat:

I feel a bit better now. OK, so we will _definitely_ not be in our new house by the time our lo comes (we will have the keys hopefully, but not have the necessary rewire/plumping done), but once I can resign myself to that, I can get on with preparing our bedroom, and the loft bedroom at my Mum and Dad's house to be our home for the next few months.

OK. Now I am properly crying.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good morning - im back!*

But first.....

*Emera* - really hope your okay hunni :hugs: Hope u update us soon xxx
*Loo *- As u know, your MIL will be fine :hugs: sorry about ur fundal - but more on stupid fundals in a min..... x Thats CRAP aboput the house forms hun. :grr: Rant away and get it all out!!!
*Lozza* - 30 weeks for us!!! Its a very big milestone i think. 30 weeks feels ''really pregnant'' :haha: Dont know why but it does. Home stretch now hun :hugs:

*Ok.... so my appt this morning:* (not word for word but what i can remember):

*Ob:* Im trying to work out from your notes why your here. Your weight gain is perfect (19 pounds); your bloods are fine and your urine is clear...
*Me:* Im measuring 33cm at 27 weeks so im measuring 6cm ahead...
*Ob: *Oh is that all? I really wouldnt worry. We worry when its small but not big - unless there is reason to think patient has GD etc - which i really dont think you do. Pop on bed and were measure you. Your measuring *33cm* - same as you were told at week 27.
*Me:* *passes out from anxiety and heat - and Ob gets me water. Embarrassing*

When ob returns she has the consultant with her to give me reassurance. He says 'You look splendid' - so i perked up at that :haha: He prob didnt want me to faint again.

He measures me at *34-35cm*. However he has a good feel and says the baby feels very normal in size and it does not feel like i have excess fluid. I should stop worrying and there is no need for a GD test or a growth scan (boo but yay). 
The baby is head down but the head is fairly high which is prob why im measuring ahead. For reassurance i should see him at 36 weeks.

So loo - i was 33cm at 27 weeks, then ob today said 33cm then the consultant said 34/35cm..... so ive decided fundal is a load of B**LOCKS. Esp if something aas simple as the baby being a little higher casn effect it?

so no more worrying for me.... im giving it up for lent!!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Darn it - when do we new fruit after 30 weeks :grr:

EDIT: thanks for update Emera! xxxxx

EDIT 2: double darn... fruit doesnt change until week 32 - BOOOOOOO


----------



## loolindley

lozza1uk said:


> Mine tries to lay a guilt trip everytime we visit but i've learnt to ignore it.

She said last night that she was so upset because she is not going to have the same relationship with our child that she has with SiL's. Well firstly, she see's Leila _every single bloody day_, and I can assure you, that even if we weren't moving she would NOT be visiting every day. Secondly, what about MY poor parents?!?! If we wtill lived here, then _they_ wouldn't have the same relationship with their grandchild :shug: Someone is always going to miss out.

AND BESIDES, IT HAS FECK ALL TO DO WITH HER, IT IS OUR BLOOMIN CHILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok, some rage has returned. And.......breathe.....


Thank you for putting up with me today lads....I know I'm coming across as slightly unhinged.


----------



## loolindley

Oh god, I am so rude.

Emera, I am so sorry you have been stuck in hospital over night, but glad that your lo is ok. Fingers crossed they let you go home soon and your dh can look after you. :hugs:

FT, you passed out!!! Are you ok?? Is that because you starved yourself in preperation for a diabetes test??? Please look after yourself. :hugs: I am so glad that they have told you not to worry. And you're right, fundal measurements sound like a right loads of b**locks. xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - ranting is good for the soul... at least, thats what i tell myself.... and OH.... :haha: Let it all out hun :hugs:

Yup, I passed out. Im crap at managing my anxiety - my brain goes OTT and always imagines the worst. Plus it it was hot in there. I always go faint when im around white coats and its me they want to look at LOL. Im not too concerned. I passed out around week 10 when i walked into the living room and saw 3 measly seconds of ''one born every minute''. :rofl: Im hoping when its its ME in labour i will be too busy to pass out :haha:

Yup. Fundal = Bo**ocks.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies.

Emera - I hope you and your lo are better soon, take care!

FT - was it the glucose test that you passed out from? I have that next week. 

Well I'm still pretty busy at work, but thought I'd get my butt on here to say hi and try and catch up a little, have I missed much? I'm planning to get the ball rolling on the Secret Stork this weekend, so i'll probably be sending everyone a private message looking for addresses and such. If anyone else is interested please let me know - by private message as this thread moves so quickly lol. I promise after the next week to be on here everyday but this and next week are super crazy busy for me (I work at a college and it's the winter semester registration and their classes start next week, so busy, busy, busy). 

Anywho, I'm officially 28 weeks today and in the 3rd trimester! To celebrate, I've posted my newest bump picture from this morning...
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loolindley

FT, it's just occured to me. What are you going to do with your name when you are not a firsttimer anymore?


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - was it the glucose test that you passed out from? I have that next week.

Joanna - Nope, wasnt asked to do any of the tests. I literally passed out cos im a wet wipe :blush: Good luck with yours tho hun - and i love ur bump update! :hugs:

Loo - i wondered the same about my name :haha: but then thought i can write in the tag beneath that ''im a liar as im a mummy now'' heehee :)

DH has ANOTHER gender dream last night where baby was a girl AGAIN. i havent had any of baby :cry: Just dreams of harry potter and jesus. Oh and last night i dreampt that me and OH were in the final of Mchef with Mr Roux! Gosh that was a GOOD dream.


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> Mine tries to lay a guilt trip everytime we visit but i've learnt to ignore it.
> 
> She said last night that she was so upset because she is not going to have the same relationship with our child that she has with SiL's. Well firstly, she see's Leila _every single bloody day_, and I can assure you, that even if we weren't moving she would NOT be visiting every day. Secondly, what about MY poor parents?!?! If we wtill lived here, then _they_ wouldn't have the same relationship with their grandchild :shug: Someone is always going to miss out.
> 
> AND BESIDES, IT HAS FECK ALL TO DO WITH HER, IT IS OUR BLOOMIN CHILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, some rage has returned. And.......breathe.....
> 
> 
> Thank you for putting up with me today lads....I know I'm coming across as slightly unhinged.Click to expand...

Loo - we're the same. MIL lives 20 minutes away from her other grandchildren (3 of them) and has them at least once a week, plus quite often overnight at weekends, and has since they were each about 3 weeks old. There's no way on earth I will be leaving my baby with anyone that young. My parents also live 3-4 hours away and it's their 1st grandchild, so i'm not moving any nearer to the inlaws who are only 1.5hrs away! His dad said last week they'll be up to visit every 2 weeks. DH told him they've got their own lives to live and not to just live for grandchildren - with no prompting from me! He also said they could, but we might not be there!:haha: This followed me telling him earlier in the day I would never move to Leicester, ever. FIL also wants me to set up facetime on his iphone, even the MIL said you'll get cut off!! Ah well, they're far enough away to ignore them most of the time, their other grandchildren need them more. 
We'll have to meet up when you move here, we can have joint inlaw moans!

Anyway, FT - Great news! Should be a new years resolution for all of us, no worrying!:hugs:
Joanna - hooray for secret stork:happydance:, i can't wait to shop!


----------



## MsCrow

Joanna, you just look lovely :)

FT, I hope you can spend the rest of the day relaxing and knowing everything is quite normal. I'm glad the consultant gave the MW's concerns short shrift as really, you displayed no other symptoms to be of worry. I hope you can spend the next few weeks with a little peace of mind....even if you don't get another look inside. Boo.

Emera, I'm sure you spent the night bored stupid and hungry but you did the right thing and it's helpful they witnessed the contractions and were able to monitor you. What advice do they have?

BTW, I'm conscious we've not seen *LittleAndLost *for quite a while, has anyone? Is she ok?

Loo, I'm glad you got a clearer picture of the move and I hope, after you have kept a gentle whipping going around the contracts, that after it continues to progress, albeit slowly. Good job you are able to be so flexible. Rant away, quite frankly, you've been under a load of stress and it won't let up for a little bit. You're quite right about your MIL, does she realise her righteousness is at the expense of your parents? Good grief, I hope Al does blossom and gets a taste of freedom ;)

Right, time for a stroll outside. I'm at home today, down to two days a week at work, and catching up on a load of other issues that took a lower priority as I worked to get the active part of my project done before christmas. Need to FINALLY go pick up my iron pill prescription which the surgery/hospital took ages over.


----------



## wondertwins

*Happy Hump Day Laddies!*

*Crowned*- I suppose having a bouncer is a personal choice, but I personally consider it an absolute necessity! :haha: You don't need to get a super fancy or expensive one. Baby will be happy so long as it bounces and preferably has the vibrating function. (That episode of SATC was HILARIOUS!) The main advantages of the bouncer are that it is entertaining/soothing to LO and very portable for you. With DS, I would take the bouncer into the bathroom with me while I showered since I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to hear him cry if I'd left him sleeping in his room. They have a limited lifespan because babies outgrow them pretty quickly (which is why I suggest going for the basic model), but I think they're worth the $30-$40. 

*Lozza*- Congratulations on being the "upper side of normal." :rofl: We spend our whole lives wanting to be above average, and when LO is born we'll crow about him/her being in the 95th percentile of whatever is being measured. So I say we should celebrate our weight being the "upper side of normal" now! :rofl: :) :) (Or that's what I'm telling myself).

*Loo*- Ditto what everyone else has said. Fundal height is worthless except in a generic "you're growing" way. My doctor has never measured mine.

*FT*- I'm so glad that your appointment went well, and I'm giggling at the thought of you passing out during labor from sight of your own blood. I think that sounds like a brilliant pain management plan! :thumbup:

*Emera*- I'm happy that little bumpy is just hanging out and not bothered by anything going on. Take care of yourself, and keep us posted. :hugs:

*Kelly*- Thanks for the CS answer. So here's another one for you (and anyone else who has done it). How long was it before you could: (1) walk, (2) pick up baby, (3) get out of bed without help, (4) walk/crawl up stairs, (4) walk without pain? I'm trying to anticipate how much help I'll need in the first few weeks. 

AFM- *I SLEPT ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!!!!!!! *:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I feel like a new woman. For anyone else having hip pain when they lay on their sides.... I found that mushing my maternity pillow together and then sleeping on top of it (rather than between it) helped. My point of my hip bone sank into the indentation of the two halves of the pillow while the pillowy part supported the weight of my belly/butt. :cloud9:

EDIT TO ADD: Joanna- You look great, hun!


----------



## kkl12

FT- glad your appointment went well, less worrying is always a good idea...
My appointment is at 10:15.

Loo- Sorry about the MIL meltdown. My SIL lives across country and although DH and I wish she lived closer, we would never make her feel guilty. And you are only moving a couple hours! :shrug:

Emera- I'm glad everything is ok, get some rest and hopefully they'll let you go home.

City- I've been thinking about taking a tour of the birthing suites just to know where I'll be and what it's like- your experience makes it sound like a good idea. I'm glad your visit there was positive.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

*MrsCupcake, is it true that searches for flats (leasehold) take longer than for a house? It's just something I heard, but the estate agents assure me this is not the case.*

Loo, searches for leasehold properties do not take longer than freehold. Th eonly differences in times are between different areas, ie one local authroity might take longer than another.

When purchasing a leashold property additional enquiries need to be made of the Freeholder, which in this case will be McCarthy & Stone or their managing agents. This can delay things a bit. To be honest whenever dealing with the large retirement company managed flats things do move slowly.

Dont panic about the contract. Unless you have an unusual transaction then it is just a two minute job to churn out a standard contract. You solicitor will need to check it and make sure it doesnt prejudice you. any additional terms about indemnity policies etc may have to be added, again depending on your transaction.

i would be more concerned about your vendors related purchase delaying matters rather than a slow to come contract.

good luck, any other Qs just let me know!

Good news FT

Im at work so only done a quick read, will catch up properly later x


----------



## emera35

FT - I pass out quite often if I'm suddenly in a hot place, especially if I'm hungry/thirsty or anxious so I sympathise, its so embarrassing! I did it in a supermarket when Roh was very little I had him in the buggy, fortunately I felt myself going and sat down on the floor before I actually fainted. Bloody nightmare in public though, they called an ambulance! I was like "can I have some water and then get on with my shopping?" :dohh: 

Loo - you are having a frustrating time hun :hugs: on the plus side, if you know you won't be in the new place you can mentally prepare for that and set yourself up so that everythng works for you and baby :). Happily newborns are very portable and don't take much space, just need a lot of stuff, but as long as you have somewhere you can feel comfortable and settle then everything will be fine :hugs:

MsCrow - thanks, I'm not sure what they will recommend, I'm pretty sure its the same problem as before, coughing irritating my uterus (honestly its more excitable than a puppy!) And I'll be on bedrest again. Dull, but I can handle that. You are dead right about mat leave being the best decision ever, at least I don't have to worry about work at all :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - your right, we havent heard heard from L&L have we? Mmmm. Hope she is ok xxx enjoy your stroll!

WT - yay for sleeping all night!!! :hugs: Im still sleeping all night BUT im finding it harder to actually fall asleep now.... maybe the last two nights has been due to anxiety tho (over todays appt) - we shall see tonight.

KK- good luck for today hunni, please update us :hugs:

Rashy - yes thats great u saw the labour suite, and its reminded me that THATS what i was meant to ask today - whether they do suite tours (as i know they used to). Sounds weird ''tour of a labour suite'' :haha: Imagine giving birth during a tour time :rofl: Anyway i will ask the MW at next weeks antenatal class.

Wow. Cant believe were all entering the 30+ week period and starting antenatal classes soon.

Doesnt seem that long ago when we were all poppy seeds!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

will you UK ladies be watching the new series of ''One Born Every Minute'' starting tonight?

I want to - but not sure i can take passing out a second time :haha: 

Have any of you seen it? is it totally reidic and OTT???


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i def on plan on watching one born every minute. I loved the previous series and its even more exciting now i am pregnant!

my hospital doesnt do tours unfortunately. when we went for our scan we spent about 20 mins wandering the corridors before we found the maternity department. i wish i knew where the labour ward was because i dont want to get lost again!!

my antenatal classes start this saturday.... not sure what to expect. i wish i hadnt booked them now. im sure the nhs ones will be fine and i could have saved myself £200. Still i'll have to make the most of it now because its too late to cancel!


----------



## emera35

FT - they pick the people on OBEM for the drama factor and how entertaining they are so it doesn't necessarily reflect reality fully ;) its interesting though, I usually end up swearing at the partners, laughing at the women and crying my eyes out when the babies are born :haha:
Oh, and I did give birth when the tour was round, well just before hand as I was being stitched when they came by, was off my head on g+a and told the MW to invite the in! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake im sure the NCT ones will be worth it hun :hugs: Mine are just three NHS ones which are 2 hours long each.

No idea what to expect :shrug: Hope i dont pass out too often.... im resigned to the fact i will at least once.... hoping to keep it under three. :haha:

emera - think i will try to watch then! and YES i remember your story now hahahaha :rofl: Hilarious! (sorry - but it is) :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

MrsCupcake. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I'm sure there will be plenty of questions to come, but that has made things clear for me. :hugs:

And to the rest of you lads, thank you all for your kind words this morning. I am feeling loads better after some food and a chocolate brownie, and ready to take on the world without crying.

Off for a leg/bikini/eyebrow wax now, and my waxing lady is like a therapist. She is my Mum's age, and just knows the right things to say. I look forward to seeing her every 4 weeks!!!

Chat in a bit...


----------



## loolindley

DEFO watching OBEM if I am up in Stockport in time. I LOVE it! I love shouting at the women to pipe down and stop being such a drama queen, but think I might bite my tongue this series, just in case I follow suit!


----------



## lozza1uk

I keep trying to book onto our hospital tour, but that involves getting through to the midwives on the phone which is seemingly impossible. They're either engaged, or it rings out. Hopefully I'll never actually need to get hold of them urgently! 

Antenatal starts Monday, for 4 weeks. Scary! I think the first one is labour/pain relief.

I've not watched OBEM before, except one episode a few weeks ago on 4OD when I burst into tears. Will watch tonight and see if DH will watch too (highly unlikely).

WT - hurrah for a great night's sleep. Mine was terrible. Good thing i'm working at home today, i actually went back to bed from 10-12, oops!
MrsCrow - glad you're taking things a bit easier at last!


----------



## emera35

Cupcake - our NCT classes were the best thing we ever did really , they gave OH loads of confidence as he really understood his roll in the labour process and what to expect after we'd done them. He was so amazing in labour, when before he'd been worrying about it. That was worth the cost alone. Plus we made really good friends there who we still see regularly now. 
The nhs ones were good too but more factual about the side of things that were usuful to me, and after the birth, so more parenting classes if you like. Saying that parenting was include in the nct ones too.


----------



## emera35

And yay yay yay I'm off home :D


----------



## firsttimer1

whooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo GO EMERA! :dance: Get home and have a cuppa :) NHS tea bags are gross where i am :haha: must be value lol - not that im complaining! :)


----------



## loolindley

My SiL is selling this bouncer https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/110012805681273/?notif_t=group_activity (it's about the 3rd post down...the bouncer).

Why has she not offered it to us?

Does anyone think it's a good buy?


----------



## loolindley

Just realised you wont be able to see it. Oops


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> *Kelly*- Thanks for the CS answer. So here's another one for you (and anyone else who has done it). How long was it before you could: (1) walk, (2) pick up baby, (3) get out of bed without help, (4) walk/crawl up stairs, (4) walk without pain? I'm trying to anticipate how much help I'll need in the first few weeks.

The recovery varies so much on the type of csection you have ~ An emergency, after a labour recovery is much harder (imo) than after an elective csection, with no labour

As I think you are having a planned csection, I will tell you about my DD's birth, as she was the elective :thumbup:

How long was it before you could:

(1) walk : I was up & walking (slowly) by early evening, having had her at approx 10am

2) pick up baby: I could pick her up straight away, you just have to factor in that it may take you longer to actually get to the baby/s

(3) get out of bed without help: For a fair amount of time after the csection, you need to be able to pull yourself up with something, in hospital it was the arm of the bed & once home, I used the bedside cabinet (this was the thing I found most frustrating & be prepared it may upset you :cry: As when baby is crying for you, you want to be able to 'just get to them'....But it takes a while)

(4) walk/crawl up stairs: I was home less than 24 hours after DD was born & stairs were Ok, again, just take it slowly

(5) walk without pain: I would guess (from memory) that its about a week before you feel able to walk further than 'just around your home' :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

er.....yer?.... why HASNT she offered it to you for first dibbs hun??


----------



## lozza1uk

emera35 said:


> And yay yay yay I'm off home :D

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> And yay yay yay I'm off home :D

Great news ~ :yipee:


----------



## wondertwins

So glad you're home, Emera. :) Now you can chat with us more easily. :rofl:

I have signed DH and I up for Child Birthing Classes that are being taught through our hospital. The classes cover pretty much everything -- including what to expect with c-sections. They will also outline all the procedures that our hospital follows and give us a tour of the labor and delivery suites. I decided they were a good idea after DH asked me: what exactly is the uterus? :haha: (He's an environmental engineer with 2 degrees from a top-5 university, and yet he knows nothing of basic biology. :blush:) I figure a class would be a kinder experience for him than turning on some YouTube videos. He'd certainly join FT in the fainting. :rofl:

BTW... here's my 28 week bump pic. I have also included a couple pics from the nursery. As you can see.... we've done virtually nothing. However, last night I started making a mobile to hang from the ceiling. (Something sort of like this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/867739...e=2&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade)
 



Attached Files:







28+1b.jpg
File size: 103.4 KB
Views: 5









28+1a.jpg
File size: 78 KB
Views: 4









clothes.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4









crib 1.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









crib 2.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wondertwins

Kelly- Thank you for the answers! This is exactly the type of info I need. :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> Kelly- Thank you for the answers! This is exactly the type of info I need. :hugs:

Hey, no bother at all ~ am happy to be of some help :flower:


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies, I was trying to keep up but I'm like six days behind so that's not going to happen. I've been keeping up om Amy and Connie though. Any one else have any big news?

So I've really taken a liking to the name E*liot (with the nickname Eli) but a close friend who is having a baby any day now (38 weeks, 2cm dilated, 40% effaced) is naming her daughter Ellora and they plan to call her Ellie. We see them all the time and they'll be born two-ish months apart, we can't have an Ellie and an Eli can we?

My newest obsession: coffee cake, with all the crumbly stuff on top.


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - your bumps amazing :dance: so neat! Love it! and the nursery is looking fab. I cant imagine what its like to be having twins - i hope i get to find out in the future :hugs:

Kymied - i dont see why you cant name your LO eliot/eli? :shrug: go for it!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow WT, great bump!

And great nursery - laptop's not arrived so rather than wait i'll use my work one to post pictures of just how far behind in terms of nursery prep we are!:dohh:

Kymied - I don't think that should put you off Eliot (it's usually Elliot over here I think). I presume you'd pronounce Ellie and Eli quite differently anyway? Ellie as in "el - ee" and Eli as in "ee - lie"? 

Also, anyone got any good blueberry muffin recipes? I got a muffin tin for Christmas that needs testing, and bought some blueberries to snack on that aren't that nice so plan to hide them in a muffin! Still healthy right?:haha:
 



Attached Files:







room1.JPG
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 9









room2.JPG
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kymied

Lozza, You're correct in how we would pronounce them but I'm worried it would be too similar. I'm going to go take pictures of our "nursery" for you so you won't feel as bad.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I started NCT at the weekend, it was fun and i was pleased as someone I knew was there. 

I want to watch OBEM, but it's sooooooooooo overly dramatic and stupid. They so rarely show the lovely births. Did anyone see that GORGEOUS woman in the last series who had a wonderful water birth? The one where her sister was sick on herself? I LOVED that one, she looked so beautiful and was so powerful. I want more like that!!!

Had a bit more bleeding this morning but i'm figuring it was after DTD so probably that, plus i'm having a scan soon anyway (plus i cannot bear anymore speculums! The first one she caught my lady garden hair in the mechanism and ripped a big chunk out!)


----------



## kymied

Here you go:
At least you don't have holes in the walls!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0652.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - no good recipes im afraid, but thanks for inbedding food into my brain. 
I just ate a cinnamon bagel with REAL butter (none of that fake spread) and it was AMAZING. 

I did a food shop on way home from hospital and tonight we are having Pork Madaliions in a white sauce with parsley, mash and fresh veg. 

Mmmmm food. 

Right back to babies.


----------



## KellyC75

Love your 'nursery' pics Girls :haha:

This LO wont have a bedroom for sometime, so cant share any pics, unless you wanna see my bedroom! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Emera - how did your hospital stay go? Hope you feel better now?
Joanna- I was going to ask you about the secret stork today. I can't waiit to get my girft sent off.
Our girl had a very active night last night. I had an ice cap from Tim Horton's last night and the baby got the hiccups. Then I figured which end was the head and which was the bum. And she stuck her leg out. :cloud9: And I heard her heartbeat. :)


----------



## wondertwins

Lozza and Kymied- Your nurseries make me feel a teensy bit better about only having beds. :haha: :blush: We have 12 outfits (6 each), but only 4 of them (2 each) are newborn. I also have 1 pack of newborn diapers. So realistically, I am prepared to get through about half a day so long as neither of them spit up too much.

Also... I don't think Eliot/Eli and Ellora/Ellie are too close.

FT- we have not had nearly enough food talk over the past couple days. I think you've been slacking on your evil temptress ways. :) Talking about the use of real butter is a good start. :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Im stressing Girls :wacko: Moving into unfurnished rental in 5 days (which is great)

But....Gotta buy beds, been looking today, but cant decide, really doesnt help that I dont know the brands here in Australia :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok firstly, that was weird. I just googled ''maternity tour horton'' to see if my local MW unit the horton (where i have scans and will have LO) does tours... and it came up with ''i had my baby at tim hortons'' - so i was like :shrug: Never heard of tim horton..... and then *NEWFIE *just posted about having a drink from tim hortons!!! Man the world is small and coincidental some times :rofl: so i now assume its a beverage place LOL.



> FT- we have not had nearly enough food talk over the past couple days. I think you've been slacking on your evil temptress ways. Talking about the use of real butter is a good start.

WT, your request is my pleasure..... here is my dinner menu for the week heehee:

Tonight: Pork Madallions in white sauce
Thurs night: Chicken in Plum Sauce with noodles (Pre zumba to burn it off :haha: )
Friday night: Beef Casserole with Sweet Potato Mash
Saturday Night: Mince Meat Dumplings 
Sunday: Bacon joint roast

Im so organised when it comes to food..... if* nothing *else :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Kym - OK you win!

WT - i made a list of what i actually have and i've only got 2 newborn sleepsuits. Bought a few more in 0-3 months so hopefully it will be a bigger baby! I have got 60 nappies so a week's worth I hope. Maybe that's not so bad after all. No cotton wool though so currently nappies are going back on a dirty bum, but on a nice changing mat!


----------



## firsttimer1

cant believe 60 nappies is only a weeks worth. Gahhhhh.


----------



## kymied

WT, glad I could help. :) We have more clothes though. We were given two babies wardrobes so I think we have more than enough for at least nine months. There's some preemie stuff in there too. I'd send you the extras but I don't know if the shipping would make it worth it.


----------



## MissyBlaze

60 is a week????? OMG... That's horrific. I thought it was like a month! Ruddy nora.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Food pron, i'm going to my parents house for a roast tonight, chicken (i'm hoping there are roasties and not dumb old boiled potatoes)


----------



## wondertwins

lozza1uk said:


> I have got 60 nappies so a week's worth I hope. Maybe that's not so bad after all. No cotton wool though so currently nappies are going back on a dirty bum, but on a nice changing mat!

:haha: I forgot about wipes! So I can only get through 1/2 a day if I hold babies over the tub and rinse their bums first. 

60 diapers would only get me through 3 days! OMG! I don't know what feels worse: the knowledge of how much I will single-handedly be polluting the landfills or the knowledge of how broke I'm going to be from covering my babies bums. :dohh:

FT- Excellent work on your menu. Yummmmm. I think I need further elaboration on your Sunday meal though. It has bacon which means it will be fab, but describe how it is cooked so I can drool. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i HATE boiled potatoes. I have to mash them up with butter like a kid LOL. My mum once said ''if you like chips then u like boiled pots - they are all potato''

:saywhat:

did she just compare the boiled potato to a chip? *HAAAAAAAAAAAA.*


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh my goodness FT, that's like potato blasfamy! You could say, if you like food then you like poo, it's all the same stuff!


----------



## firsttimer1

Well WT. Being from an irish family a good bacon joint roast is my favourite :dance:

I boil the joint in a saucepan which is full of half water and half dry cider. Into it i put 8 peppercorns, a carrot, an onion half studded with cloves and two tablespoons of dark brown sugar. I then boil depending on size until cooked. 

THEN, i scar the bacon and put cloves into each diamond score, before covering with a honey or mamalade glaze - depending on what i feel like. I then roast for the final 30 mins.

This bacon is usually served with:

Colcannon (mash with cabbage) OR roast pots with cabbage done seperatly with butter glaze. Plus veggies.

Was that specific enough ???? :rofl:

xXx OMG.... bacon.....mmmm...... 

PS. oh crap i keep forgetting u have to times everything by 2..... we should quite moaning :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

MissyBlaze said:


> Oh my goodness FT, that's like potato blasfamy! You could say, if you like food then you like poo, it's all the same stuff!

AGREED!!!!! Honestly. some people just dont know their potato cuisine. ;)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> Emera - how did your hospital stay go? Hope you feel better now?
> Joanna- I was going to ask you about the secret stork today. I can't waiit to get my girft sent off.
> Our girl had a very active night last night. I had an ice cap from Tim Horton's last night and the baby got the hiccups. Then I figured which end was the head and which was the bum. And she stuck her leg out. :cloud9: And I heard her heartbeat. :)

Glad you have your gift bought, I still haven't had chance to find anything yet. I think we will be sending our gift the first week of February. 

So everyone else, you've got about a month to find your gifts... I will be choosing partners this weekend and will let you know (privately so the one your buying for won't know)... and that way if you want to buy for a certain gender you should know (uless they are team yellow).

Edit: WT - great bump photo, looks like those boys are growing nicely!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for all the effort with the stork joanna xxx will buy my gift once know if its for team yel/pink/blue :dance:


----------



## wondertwins

We boil potatoes in order to make mashed potatoes, but I'd never even considered eating them before they were mashed (and smothered with lots of butter and salt). When eating a whole potato, I bake it. And still smother it with lots of butter and salt! MmmmMMmm. 

FT, I tell my son all the time that if he likes fries, he should like baked potatoes. :haha:


----------



## kymied

Joanna, should we message you our addresses so you can give them to the person?


----------



## wondertwins

FT- OMG YUMMY. Go ahead and set an extra place setting for Sunday dinner because I plan to stop by!


----------



## loolindley

FT, that food sounds amazing!

WT. Your bump is perfect!

Ladies, I think I win the unorganised in the nursery stakes. This is a photo of mine https://www.andrewsnape.com/property-details/cheshire/stockport/dialstone-lane It's the room above the door. :rofl:

Just had my wax, and feel good after having a chin wag for an hour with the woman. Came home to a text from OH saying he will be working late, so we will packing the car in the dark, and wont get back until late. Oh well, there is nowt we can do about it!

FT, she has totally sold that bouncer! I am so annoyed with her! What happened to family first??????


----------



## kymied

I love potatoes in all ways: boiled (as long as they have butter and herbs), mashed (even if made with dried flakes), fries/chips, roasted, baked etc. Even sweet potatoes.

Recently I've been finding I need food saltier than normal. We got Chinese take out (take away right?) last night and I'm sure it was soaked in full sodium soy sauce but I needed to add salt because it tasted bland.


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT, I tell my son all the time that if he likes fries, he should like baked potatoes.

Shame on you WT, shame on you. :haha:

Loo - that is suuuch an odd thing for your SIL to do?? i dont get it??


----------



## wondertwins

Loo- The good news about your nursery is that you don't have to clear anything out!! :haha: That room is going to have such lovely natural light.

EDIT TO ADD: Kymied-I'm with you on the salt. I can't seem to get enough.


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmmm salt. on Mcds fries.

DARN YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

My boiler is busted. It's going to cost £5000 to sort out. I don't know what to do...


----------



## firsttimer1

MissyBlaze said:


> My boiler is busted. It's going to cost £5000 to sort out. I don't know what to do...

£5000???????????????????? :nope: £5000????? is that for a new one?

omg. sorry i hv no helpful advice :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> My boiler is busted. It's going to cost £5000 to sort out. I don't know what to do...
> 
> £5000???????????????????? :nope: £5000????? is that for a new one?
> 
> omg. sorry i hv no helpful advice :(Click to expand...

Yeah a new one plus all new radiators as mine are 9 billion years old. There must be a grant or something for poor people! I'm a student and OH is self employed. ARG!


----------



## firsttimer1

Im sorry hun - look into different grants / payment options etc xxx

well ladies... im going to take a nap.... my first afternoon nap since been in 3rd tri :sleep:

EDIT: Scrap that nap- masterchef is on NOW on Good Food channel; now thats my sort of energy boost :haha:

xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

3rd tri today wooopppieee. 

and ive just got a bag of izzys old clothes out the loft to find a big bag of plain white babygrows vests n cardies woopie. 

i do have lots of newborn girl stuff if anybodys intrested lot of up to 3 months next mothcare x


----------



## lozza1uk

I had to take a nap this morning, first one ever! Actually that's wrong, i fell asleep for 20 mins on boxing day. It's because i've not had a proper night's sleep for the last 2 weeks.

Missy - gutted. I took out that British Gas cover a year ago because our boiler is ancient and i've been expecting it to go any time. That's terrible timing, there must be some sort of heating grant available, or at least a payment plan. Just don't buy through British Gas or any large company, they're always £000s more than an independent corgi guy.

FT - that bacon sounds amazing. I've never cooked it as i've no idea where to start, but might give it a try in a couple of weeks, how can you tell if it's cooked? The normal "juices running clear" test won't work in water?


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza- if U buy a joint it usually tells u how long to boil for. If u get one from butcher they will tell u too :) 
BTW soak the joint overnight in water prior to boiling.

Sounds like effort but soooo worth it :)

DAnielle - yay for 3rd tri Hun!!! Xxx 

I forgot to say, wen I was at hospital this lady was there for her 12 wk scan and her 2/3 yr old kept saying "but muuuuummy I want the baby out now!! I want to play with them" 

:) how cute is that :)


----------



## citymouse

Good morning, lads!

*Emera*, glad you get to go home!

*Loo*, what a mess of stuff to deal with. Your MIL sounds like a cow. Falling down crying on the ground? I distinctly remember having a temper tantrum when I was like 8-9 years old because my friend had to go home, and I fell down on the ground, and my friend was like, "Um, grow up." :rofl: Your MIL should do the same. 

I was talking to my mom about this last night, because of how MIL is being. My dear mother actually offered to wait and let MIL come visit FIRST because then I won't be stressed in anticipation of it. Plus then I could be like, "You have three days then you're GONE." 

But my mom was saying that when she was younger and when she was a new mom, there wasn't this "grandparent" culture that there is now. Honestly I just see it as another way that the baby boomers are trying to make themselves feel (a) young and (b) like the center of the universe, as always.

Anyway, hope the house sale straightens out soon and GLAD you're getting away from your MIL! Talk about breathing room!

*Missy,* sorry about your boiler. That is a shocking amount of money to face paying. :hugs: 

*WT*, hurray for a good night's sleep! I am all over my pillow all night. I think the legs are starting to splay out from overuse. :haha: I'll order a new one in a heartbeat if I need to. I'd have paid for one every month for how much relief it gives me!

Fundal heights--I remain glad that my doctor takes mine silently and never tells me what it is! 

Oh, yeah, what do you make of this? As I was checking out of labor & delivery yesterday, the nurse asked how far I was and when I said 28 weeks, she said, "Oh! You look really (mumble) for 28 weeks." I am dying to know what it was she was actually saying. Huge? Small? Normal? Comfortable? 

AFM, baby was inSANE last night! I think she must be trying to turn, because it seemed like a constant barrage of kicks, punches, and headbutts. Fun! I woke up at 3 to pee and didn't get back to sleep until 4:30 because she was going nuts the whole time!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

kymied said:


> Joanna, should we message you our addresses so you can give them to the person?

Sure, you can go ahead and message me your address... i've got a list started. I was going to send everyone a message this weekend to remind them to send me their address, so you can get a heads start if you want. 

*Is there anyone else i'm missing that wants to join the Secret Stork - for anyone who doesn't know what it is, it's like Secret Santa only meant for a baby shower and is between only us March Mamas. There is a link on the very first page that Firsttimer posted that will bring you to the page where there is more info. Message me if you want to be added to the list.*

I'll try to post a reminder for the next few days to make sure I have everyone who wants to be involved so we don't miss anyone. So if your already on the list, just ignore my reminders lol.


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Oh, yeah, what do you make of this? As I was checking out of labor & delivery yesterday, the nurse asked how far I was and when I said 28 weeks, she said, "Oh! You look really (mumble) for 28 weeks." I am dying to know what it was she was actually saying. Huge? Small? Normal? Comfortable?

She said "great." Promise! :)

After all the ridiculous movement I had yesterday, the boys have been fairly quiet today. (I needed the break quite honestly.) They're still doing a little bit of wiggling, but nothing like yesterday sea sick feeling from yesterday.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse - I think you're right about the grandparent culture thing actually. I used to visit my Dad's mum about 2-3 times a year, and don't really remember visiting my other grandparents more than once a month. They hardly ever came to visit as they were older and didn't like to drive too far It didn't mean i loved any of them any less, nor that they didn't love us!


----------



## loolindley

Aahh, I knew you ladies would understand!!! :hugs:

Right. I'm expecting OH home from work any time now. The rain is hammering down and the wind is STRONG!!! Perfect weather for loading the car full to the brim and going on a mini road trip, right? I just hope the weather is just as nice at the other end for the unload :rofl::rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies, I have someone coming to buy some of my (old) fish now in a minute so I should be off. lol.
Regarding bouncers. I had a real nice one my co-worker bought for my baby shower gift. She said he son loved his when he was a baby so she thought it would be a good thing to have. lol. And fundal height, the Doctor only measured mine once and I was behind and he never mentioned it again. :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - of course the weather is lovely over here at the moment...pack a large wind-proof umbrella would be my advice!


----------



## citymouse

Hmm... weird question. Should I change my baby registry from Babys R Us to Target? Everything seems significantly less expensive at Target!


----------



## MsCrow

Honestly, I come back from a stroll and there's friggin 6 pages of posts! And, what are they about? Food! Menus! I should have guessed! :dohh:

WT, you look amazing!!!

Well my order came from Loveitloveitloveit and OMG, the booties are just gorgeous and the 'bugs' top made me burst out smiling. They came wrapped in tissue paper and a day after posting. So, if you hesitated ordering, don't!

I bought some buttons to sew onto my freebie Boots changing bag to make it slightly less same-same as every other parent's bag in the North West.

The inevitable happened....having been given a car seat, cleaned it and bought a newborn support for it, one of my cats, the boy called Chester, found his way into it. I have of course thrown him out....he's been uber clingy since I got pregnant and I don't want him thinking the baby gear is his gear.

Excuse the raw mean flash, it was snapped with my phone.
 



Attached Files:







ChesterIsABaby.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MsCrow

Citymouse, yes!

Whilst it's more than likely Babies R Us is far better in the US than here, I bet it's still as bloody depressing to shop in. Target's a far more interesting (and probably better stocked) shop.


----------



## kkl12

Well, my appointment went great. Baby was measuring good, heartbeat was 156 (she was moving like crazy) and she is now head down. Explains all the kicks I've been getting up towards my ribs. 
I have to start going for check-ups every 2 weeks now, I know some of you had posted that you do also.

WT- great bump pics. Our nursery is about as far along as yours, only not as neat. There's still lots of stuff we have to move out. I also do not have any of the bedding yet.
My baby shower is at the end of the month, and anything we don't get that we still need we can buy after that.

Mouse- My parents and in-laws all live within 10 miles of us. It will be handy but I also know how annoying it can be. Not sure which is better :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

City- I know I'll probably regret it, but I'm registered at both... with nearly identical lists. Luckily, they're right next door to each other so that should make for easy returns. Target is great, but their selection is limited (especially in store), which is why I did both. My shower is January 15th, so I should have plenty of time to make exchanges.

Speaking of registries.... What categories of things are you registering for? What about things like diapers and clothes? I certainly hope to get some, but it seemed weird to be that specific. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy, having never heard of Target ive no idea :shrug: xxx

Crow - i LOVE cats so that photo is adorable :haha: and glad ur stuff is lovely :)

well... my pork is cooking and im gearing myself up for tonights O.B.E.MINUTE :rofl: I figure if i eat now im less likely to be :sick: come 9pm :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

KK - so glad the appt went well :hugs:


----------



## kkl12

City and WT- We registered at Buy Buy Baby and through amazon.com
Target has a limited in-store selection, and we chose amazon over target because most things are less expensive and also many things have free shipping.
Do you have BuyBuy Baby locations near you?


----------



## mitchnorm

Good grief ladies.....i actually put in a full days work and it goes crazy ...i have read it all cant remember all:cry:

Emera - glad you are home now....and everythings ok:hugs:
Ft - glad nothing to worry about with the fundal measurement....always thought it was a bit silly and subject to so much variation 
joanna - yeah for secret stork :happydance:
Wt and joanna - great bumps....

Loving all your nursery progress ladies...mine still hasnt progressed since last postings. All painted and has boxes and bags shoved in cot...mattress still wrapped up. Cant do much whilst hubbys family still drops in whenever they want....have to hide anything gender specific :haha:. Still a secret....

Waula - yours still secret? I havent really been too tempted....a little with my mum over christmas but didnt spill. I had my first and only girl bump prediction today from one of my friends on fb....after she spotted new years photos...everyone else says boy.

I am struggling today.....lots of driving is really tiring and gives me crampy belly after a while.....another 5 hours in car tomorrow i predict on way to ipswich and home. I nwed to finish at the emd of this month like waula i think :haha: or i just need to stay home more. So much to fit in before i leave though:shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - my tummy has been hard pretty much all day :( sucks doesnt it. Its not painful but it is uncomfy :(

well done on keeping the gender a secret still! Not sure i could have :)


----------



## blessedmomma

heeeelllloooooo laddies! 

lovely bumps on here!!!! i will try to get a pic soon. and yay for the 30 weekers! 

trying to catch up still, hope everyone is doing great. school started again from christmas break so have been trying to get back into teaching again. 

mouse- you could always do one at both, just make sure you have different items on them so you dont get the same things. in case there are people who prefer one store to the other? or maybe if there is some things at one store and not at the other. i know i go to target way more, but sometimes there are items at babies r us that i cant find at any other stores in town.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Phew, just caught up on all the posts!

kkl12 - good news on your appointment

emera - glad your home/on your way home now!

i've enjoyed reading about your food, we had macceroni cheese with yummy bacon bits

also enjoyed see ing your nursery/nearly nursery pics! my cot is arriving next week so perhaps next weekend i will be ready to post my own nursery pics. so excited to show you all!


----------



## kymied

I really don't want to register at Babies R Us because it is so expensive. I was considering doing Target and Amazon. It seems most prices are best on Amazon but some people think shopping online is scary. (In-laws) I figure if we are given stuff from Target we don't need it's easy to return and even if they give us store credit we'll use it.

I personally know Babies R Us is scary to those who don't have children or plan to have them soon.

I don't know what position my little guy is in but it feels like he's IN my rib cage. It's not constant but sometimes I'll feel a ton of pressure high up and I try to tell him to move down that there is more room lower down.


----------



## blessedmomma

just saw that some of you said pretty much the same as me about target and babies r us for mouse :dohh: wt- i hadnt thought about taking things back if you get them from both places but thats a great idea.

im having an emotional day today. i hate this part about pregnancy. i dont get many, but when i do it seems like everything either makes me so angry or sad. i have already cried a few times today. ugh. its so not my personality to be so emotional. i blow things off pretty easily usually. im not sleeping well at night either, so im sure that plays a part. :cry: boo.


----------



## waula

ladies please stop writing so much during the day - literally taken me an hour to catch up!!!! :coffee:

FT - phew about ob appt - stupid fundal measurement... :hugs:

Emera - glad you're home, please take it easy :hugs:

Joanna/WT - awesome bumpies (WT you've overtaken my bump completely - love seeing your bump as your boys grow - can't imagine having 2 of them in there!!! :wacko:)

Missy: £5000 seems really steep :nope: we replaced boiled/central heating system in our house in spring and boiler was £2000, £1000 for new rads and £400 for installation - it was whilst we were completely gutting our house so had builders in who sortedit but even so i'd shop around! keep warm!!! :hugs:

KK - good news on the appt xxx

Sorry for you lads with MIL issues - mine's a bit of a nightmare but bearable, sadly only 20mins away compared to 2 hours for my mum who is a complete legend!

Mitch - :hi: still team "yellow" but everyone sees the bump and says boy so not sure if its going to be much of a surprise, even my Mum said "he" the other day. I've found it quite hard to keep saying "it" and will be defo keeping proper team yellow next time, much easier! And also get joining me with the slightly early mat leave! Despite leaving on the 30th Jan I'll still only be starting Mat leave 2 weeks before my due date and justify it because my job hurts me and I reckon this is the only "me" time I'm going to get before starting a lot of mummy years... :cloud9:

OBEM: YES PLEASE!!! Although i loved the program whilst not preggers, might have a break down now that its getting a bit closer! But given my job I can normally cope with blood, goo and births! 

So...I'm afraid you laddies will be getting my slightly smug :smug: maternity leave countdown every day from now on...:smug: only got 13 days left!!!!!! WOOOOOO! :happydance:

right tea time...then PJ's..then OBEM!!! xxx


----------



## waula

:hugs: blessed - we all get days like this... having never struggled with back ache/sleep in my life I think pregnancy is WAY tougher than I expected...hats off to you for all your babies - you should be very proud of yourself... xxx


----------



## newfielady

Well, my fish are gone, :cry: Silly how we get attached to things that don't even know we exist :rofl:. Fish, couches lol.
We never did a regeristry, no one who actually check one here anyways. :shrug:
Food, sleep, and sex, the only three things we talk about. lol. We're worst then men. :rofl:
MsC- my cat has also been caught napping in the baby's car seat. lol. She only does in because she knows she's not allowed. We ignore her and she get out of it. :dohh: Damn stubborn cat.


----------



## blessedmomma

waula- yay for OBEM and maternity leave!!!

OBEM has been on where im at for quite a few weeks. new one was on last night. DH and i are glued while its 
on. :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

well im watching the footy and then at half time will decide if i can handle OBEM. i want to give it a shot but my body just seems to shut down on me - gosh im such a drama queen :haha:

OK ladies - can u eat too much fruit? Im thinking in terms of sugar. Its just if i have ANY craving (not sure i do) then its fruit. For instance today ive had 6 satsuma, one apple, one kiwi and one whole plummet of strawberries. Oops. It FEELS healthsy until i think of the sugar :shrug:

Its gotta be better than Mcds fries..... right? :haha:

My tummy feels like its done 200 sit ups today :( quite uncomfy.

emera - how is it to be home? :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

I was craving ice cubes yesterday.. is that weird :shrug:
I was taking down some Christmas decorations today but tummy went all hard and uncomfortable so I decided they can stay up another day or so. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mine will be coming down friday eve as OH is out tonight and ive got zumba tomo x it always seems sooooo BARE when the decorations come down :(

Question ladies - is the latest were allowed to go overdue before induction 42 weeks??


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks waula :flower: im not proud of anything except my Lord Jesus.:winkwink:

i think im gonna look up some safe stretches to do in the evenings. my Dh works out every other day and it makes him feel really good. i used to work out 3 kids ago, but these last 3 pregnancies in the last 3 years have really taken it all out of me. anyone have some good stretches that wont aggravate anything. i dont want to tempt the pre-term labor crap im under to start, but would like to feel a little better. i think the anemia is finally taking my evergy away


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- i haved craved ice in every pregnancy. its a sign of anemia sometimes which i have this time but never had before.

ft- i think it depends on how you feel about it. there are some risks associated with going over. like placenta probs and baby having a bowel movement and breathing it in


----------



## firsttimer1

so will they usually suggest an induction at 42 weeks due to those implications?


----------



## wondertwins

What are you talking about, Blessed? You still work out! DTD is definitely a workout in this state!!!!! :haha:

Newfie, FT and everyone else with hard, sore bumps: :hugs: FT, whenever my bump feels like I've done a ton of sit-ups, I just imagine that I'll have rock hard abs when this is all said and done. I wish!

Waula- You're allowed to be smug about your leave countdown. :) If I only had 13 days left, I'd be shouting it from the rooftops!


----------



## firsttimer1

about to watch OBEM for the first time...... :wacko: . . . . . SCARED! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> about to watch OBEM for the first time...... :wacko: . . . . . SCARED! :haha:

first time you have watched it!!!??? OMG....love this programme. Usually makes me all weepy...god knows what it will be like watching it with hormones ragin...here goes :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

wt :rofl:

ft- i dont know how they do it over there. might be good to ask your MW or OB to see what they think. i know some women say that nature will take its course when baby is ready even if its after 42 weeks. it would scare me though because there are instances when babies have died from nature not taking its course. or other complications have come up because of baby staying in too long. i just wouldnt chance it when it comes to my babies, just like i wouldnt chance inducing too early unless there was a medical reason.

here it seems to depend on the OB you have. with one of mine they stripped my membranes (sweeps i think you ladies call it) 3 times between 39 and 41 weeks. i had to beg my OB to induce me and he finally reluctantly agreed and unduced at 41+4. another OB i had here refused to strip membranes but was ok with inducing me at due date, but i went into labor the day before on my own. 

hospitals where i live will not induce until at least 39 weeks unless you have a medical need. so any OB in my state cant decide any earlier than that.


----------



## lozza1uk

Apart from that one episode befor Xmas on 4od I'm also a obem virgin. First episode is just annoying so far, theyve managed to find the 2 ugliest men in Leeds!? Hope it gets less irritating!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oooh! OBEM has started!


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah there seems to be alot of chat and no action....

I agree Lozza the men are gross!! (girls not much better :haha:)


----------



## newfielady

> newfie- i haved craved ice in every pregnancy. its a sign of anemia sometimes which i have this time but never had before.

Say what! Well let's hope not. I do find myself wicked tired. What are other symptoms?

OBEM- one born every minute? It doesn't come on here I don't think. :brat: 

P.S. We have a snowfall warning in effect here ladies. It's snowed so much I keep saying to DH, "Let's go on Ski-Doo". :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, sorry you're not feeling so hot. :hugs: Remind yourself that these feelings will pass and you will feel better and happier soon. 

My friend called and dropped by with her 3-month old baby girl. So cute! She stared at the fan while my friend and I vented about in-laws. Hers came and stayed for 10 days after the baby was born and were horrible. They sat around the house and didn't even cook or help out. Her FIL sat in the living room all day reading so she didn't feel comfortable watching TV and feeding the baby out there. She was so traumatized that she basically hates them now. And they're about to come back! For two weeks. :shock: 

If her in-laws are a 9 out of 10 on the horrible scale, mine are only a 6 or 7. At least I have that to be thankful for.

Okay, so I found that Amazon has everything cheaper than Target, LOL. And most of the stuff I wanted from Target isn't carried in stores. So I think I'll go with BRU and Amazon.

Looking for diaper bags is blowing my mind, though. I want a backpack-style bag that DH and I can both carry that doesn't cost $150. Apparently that's too much to ask?


----------



## mitchnorm

This bloke on OBEM is a right idiot!!!! Partner must be soooo proud...NOT!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

dont like that kurt (?) fella, the partner, he is scary!

poor little baby. im sure he will be fine in the end but a bit scary for the mum...


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> I just seen some on toys r us.
> https://www.toysrus.ca/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3699753


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

aaaaw! second birth so sweet. looked ok. i think she only had gas and air? i think i'll book myself in for one of those! lol


----------



## lozza1uk

I survived the first one as kurt such as twit, thought she was pathetic, until they weighed him, now I have some sympathy!!
Second one though... Now I'm sobbing


----------



## wondertwins

City- It is shameful how much they'll sell a diaper bag for these days! I registered for this one because it seemed to be a little less expensive while not being too cutesy so DH will be happy to carry it too: https://www.target.com/p/Fisher-Pri...rtible-Backpack-Diaper-Bag-Brown/-/A-13201587

There are some cooler looking ones with the brand of Diaper Dude, but they seem too small for all the gear we're gonna have to carry around.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

next week looks interesting... water birth in a red bikini!

well it hasnt put me off which i suppose is a good thing!


----------



## mitchnorm

Well if I am blubbing at that last birth....I will certainly be blubbing at my own :cry:....oh dear!!!!

Cupcake - I too liked the red bikini outfit for the water birth :haha:....


----------



## firsttimer1

i watched it without passing out :dance:

1. The twat in a hat. :grr: Ive recorded it so that OH can see exactly what i DONT want. 
2. That baby looked huge!! thought was bigger than 10 pounds something! :wacko: I now have severe respect for my nanny delivering my dad. She is my new superwomen.
3. Next weeks one seems to be a water birth.... did she say ''i made this red swimsuit outfit for it'' - or did i mishear that?! I will just be wearing any old bikini top i happen to grab!
4. The bit at the end with the army guy made me :cry: he was sweet and im so pleased he met his baby girl :cry:

I will watch again next week :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Right lads...I am off for a cup of tea and a belgian chocolate pudding (sponge and runny choc in middle....) yummy!!!

Night night! x x

p.s. Congrats on FT not passing out 
p.p.s that baby was 10lbs 10ozs
p.p.p.s I think my baby likes OBEM....it was kicking up a storm
p.p.p.p.s should I know what position my baby is in?? Kicks / jabs mainly on right hand side...though felt what I thought was a head...could she still be transverse :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

night mitch!

im glad you made it through FT, see it wasnt too bad was it? i tried to get hubby to watch but he didnt want to. 

im off the bed now. i have just eaten 3 chocolate biscuits and half a bunch of grapes. im hoping the grapes cancel out the biscuits! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

night night mitch xxx

Gosh that thread on circumcision in third tri is like the thread which wont stop giving - wish it would. Sick of seeing it at the top of the thread lists.....round and round they go.... BLLLLAAHHHHHH.

rant over. :haha:

Im going to do some of my labour bag list now :dance: need to add slippers!


----------



## citymouse

Thanks for the bag recommendations, laddies. I think I decided just to get one for me and DH can get his own, LOL.


----------



## waula

oooh excited to be tucked up in bed and ready to watch OBEM on 4od as we don't have a telly...but 10lb 10oz - should I be scared???! Well done for watching FT!!

Mitch - at my last MW appt she said LO was head down with spine on my LHS with bum up near ribs and huge amount of kicks to my upper right rib cage... she felt head by asking my to breathe out deeply and wiggled her hand down near pubic bone and could feel head down there...I haven't really been able to feel distinct head. I can still feel jabs all over the place though so I imagine its hands/arms down south and feet up in my ribs! 

Had loads more BH today and getting pretty breathless - keep getting DH to feel the uterus when its contracting and he gets a very panicked look on his face!!!!
xxx


----------



## waula

citymouse this is the bag we've gone for - tried looking for a man-bag for him for christmas and all were rank so we've gone for this one and to share it. I'm not exactly a flowery/pink person so it suits me fine!!! https://www.johnlewis.com/231263189/Product.aspx


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula, you won't be scared, just irritated!!

Ft - you heard right, she made an outfit specially for birth! I think I'll make DH watch it nearer the time too for "don't behave like this" tips. Have also just told him he needs to shave when I go into labour so he doesn't meet our baby with a spiky stubbly face and hurt it or me kissing us! Why I decided this tonight I don't know!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oooooo thats a good idea. Im going to add ''OH must be clean shaven'' to my birth plan!

Right laddies im off to :sleep: before an annoying thread in 3rd tri gets my goat - :rofl:

NIGHT NIGHT XXXXXXXXX


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- you should also get one from the hospital. one of the choices is an over the shoulder back pack looking one. cant remember if its the enfamil or similac one, i think similac. my DH likes them. i have 3 of them :blush: anyways even if you bf, they give you one. the bf one has formula in it still but also has some containers for storing bm and things like that. its a nice gift and they are black so my DH likes that too :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, blessed! Good idea to have formula around just in case... LOL, I would never have thought of that. I suppose that's what they're figuring.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula! That;s amazing on the heating! Wowee, I'd love it to be that much. was it a small company? DO you live oop north?

FT - most places will induce you once you get to 42 weeks. You can refuse it if you want to, though i think you'd have to go in for daily monitoring. 

My bump is also super hard, but it might have been an overdose on chicken and roast potatoes. I find (and this is so gushy) that when OH puts his hands on it it relaxes.

PS. WHY oh why oh why is the Boots website down???

PPS... this may be a dumb question... but instead of a real changing bag, can't I just use a bag? What goes in it?


----------



## citymouse

Missy, I think it's about having compartments for certain things and possible a changing pad and different ways to access the various items you have stuck in it... plus a degree of waterproofness and washability. But yes, absolutely you could use a regular bag!

This is the one I decided to go for... https://www.google.com/products/cat...a=X&ei=seMET6KPDqrMiQL8g5SqCw&ved=0CHkQ8wIwCQ

(It's not a backpack but maybe I'll make DH get a backpack one.)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ace, thanks Mousey. I'm thinking I might just use a super cheap bag and then buy a new one if i get too much poo on it haha!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies!! Hope your all keeping well!! I do keep up with all of you but hardly post as your always sleeping when I'm awake!! 30 weeks today for me!!! So exciting!! Means only 12 weeks at the most for me!! I'm really happy about that as I've been well and truly struggling the last few days!! After hardly being hormonal the whole time the last 3 days were not kind to me!! I kept getting so angry for no reason and I mean the anger where your blood boils and your skin itches!! Then I would get upset because I couldn't work out why I felt that way so I just wanted to cry.. Complete roller coaster! Lucky it seems to have let up now!! Also I've been swelling up a bit I guess from the heat here in Australia! We have had some pretty hot days lately!!!

I had an appointment with my OB last week and everything is going well.. My last lot of bloods were good, urine clear and no GD for me!! He tried to feel the position of the baby but he couldn't figure it out.. Said my tummy muscles were to good!! That made me feel good ha ha! He ended up doing a quick ultrasound and baby is head down!! :) I'm now starting 2 weekly visits!!! Oh and my fundel height measured a week ahead as always!!

We had a physio class 2 nights ago at the hospital where I will be having bub! It was pretty interesting.. Teaching us about pelvic floor exercises and all that!! She had some good advice for sleeping correctly.. Good weight gain guide.. She said that you put on 50% of your pregnancy weight in second tri!! I thought that was interesting!!! We have more classes soon!!

I'm getting very excited for my baby shower now!! It's on the 29th of this month! Can't wait!! 

Hope your all having a nice sleep!!


----------



## KellyC75

With DD I spent ages looking at changing bags...Finally deciding on the popular 'Pink Lining ~ Yummy Mummy' one :kiss:

It wasnt that great if im honest & the clasp broke....In fairness the customer service help at Pink Lining was fantastic & they were very willing to offer a replacement, however, I took a refund instead

I then went & got the free bag from Boots (the one id heard good things about, but was too fussy to get! :blush:)...I think its great :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> Hey ladies!! Hope your all keeping well!! I do keep up with all of you but hardly post as your always sleeping when I'm awake!!

Im here! :wave: Im also cooking in this Australian heat! Plenty of...:icecream:

Congrats on 30 weeks :happydance: Im 32 weeks today :yipee: (which means I have just 7 weeks to go!!!!)

Have a fantastic baby shower :thumbup:


----------



## wouldluvabub

KellyC75 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Hope your all keeping well!! I do keep up with all of you but hardly post as your always sleeping when I'm awake!!
> 
> Im here! :wave: Im also cooking in this Australian heat! Plenty of...:icecream:
> 
> Congrats on 30 weeks :happydance: Im 32 weeks today :yipee: (which means I have just 7 weeks to go!!!!)
> 
> Have a fantastic baby shower :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's lovely and warm isn't it!! Oh I'm jealous that you are 2 weeks ahead of me.. I'm getting to the 'I don't know how much more I can take' and 'I just wanna meet my baby already' point!!! Hoping time goes nice and quick!! I managed to get some lovely sunburn yesterday!! It SO itchy today!! :(


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> It's lovely and warm isn't it!! Oh I'm jealous that you are 2 weeks ahead of me.. I'm getting to the 'I don't know how much more I can take' and 'I just wanna meet my baby already' point!!! Hoping time goes nice and quick!! I managed to get some lovely sunburn yesterday!! It SO itchy today!! :(

Its a little too warm for me right now ~ :devil:

As 1/ not used to it yet 2/ am already a little oven 3/ having to madly dash about (with my 8 & 1 year old) looking for new furniture etc....:wacko::wacko::wacko:

In fact.....Can I please 'pick your brains'....:winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

Wouldluv, the idea of a sunburn right now sounds awful!! 

Kelly- WOW! You're nearly there!

Cute bag, City.

Missy- a regular bag will work fine. However, it is nice to have the waterproofness of the changing bags. It's pretty easy to score a free one though because there are so many companies trying to get your business as a new mom. :) Yay for free stuff!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yay! I love free stuff! How can I get it? ooooh, I loves it.


----------



## blessedmomma

here are the ones you will get to pick from at the hospital in US

https://www.enfamil.com/app/iwp/Con...s-SEM-_-Bing-EFB-_-Brand Coupon-_-enfamil bag

https://mybabydiaperbag.com/free-diaper-bag/


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> Kelly- WOW! You're nearly there!

:haha: <<<<Laughs nervously!!!

Im nearly there & also the least organised :dohh:


----------



## wouldluvabub

KellyC75 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> It's lovely and warm isn't it!! Oh I'm jealous that you are 2 weeks ahead of me.. I'm getting to the 'I don't know how much more I can take' and 'I just wanna meet my baby already' point!!! Hoping time goes nice and quick!! I managed to get some lovely sunburn yesterday!! It SO itchy today!! :(
> 
> Its a little too warm for me right now ~ :devil:
> 
> As 1/ not used to it yet 2/ am already a little oven 3/ having to madly dash about (with my 8 & 1 year old) looking for new furniture etc....:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> In fact.....Can I please 'pick your brains'....:winkwink:Click to expand...

Yesterday and today I can handle this heat but the few days before were like over 40 and that's way to hot for me!! 

Of course you can.. I'm happy to help if I can!!


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> Yesterday and today I can't handle this heat but the few days before were like over 40 and that's way to hot for me!!
> 
> Of course you can.. I'm happy to help if I can!!


Thankyou ~ Well, my latest dilemma is buying mattresses (we have all choosen the bed frames, from fourtywinks & bedshed) 

The mattresses are literally giving me a headache, as I dont know what brands are what & which are classed as a 'good brand'??? :shrug:

Been looking at Crown Royale & Sleepmaker...But then did an online review search & they didnt come up too great :wacko:

Helppppppp!!! :help: I need them by Tuesday, but dont want to make a quick/bad decision!!! :loopy:


----------



## wouldluvabub

wondertwins said:


> Wouldluv, the idea of a sunburn right now sounds awful!!!

Its crazy.. Over new years we had some stupidly hot weather and where I was (camping with my family!) It got to around 45 degrees both days.. I didn't get sunburnt at all those days but yesterday it managed to cool down enough that it was nice out in the yard about 27 degrees and hubby and I both got sunburnt lol!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

KellyC75 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today I can't handle this heat but the few days before were like over 40 and that's way to hot for me!!
> 
> Of course you can.. I'm happy to help if I can!!
> 
> 
> Thankyou ~ Well, my latest dilemma is buying mattresses (we have all choosen the bed frames, from fourtywinks & bedshed)
> 
> The mattresses are literally giving me a headache, as I dont know what brands are what & which are classed as a 'good brand'??? :shrug:
> 
> Been looking at Crown Royale & Sleepmaker...But then did an online review search & they didnt come up too great :wacko:
> 
> Helppppppp!!! :help: I need them by Tuesday, but dont want to make a quick/bad decision!!! :loopy:Click to expand...

Hmm.. Don't know how much help I can be but I am pretty sure it's somewhere like forty winks that will get you to lay on a bed and tell you what mattress is suited to your body because it detects where you have the most pressure and therefore where you need support.. A mattress is hard because some people might say a mattress is no good because it wasn't designed to suit their body.. I think it's individual rather then a certain brand!! Best to talk to the people in the shop.. They should have someone trained in that exact thing! Even go to a few different ones and see what they say.. If there all saying the same then it's probably right!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I've probably just confused you more lol!


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> Hmm.. Don't know how much help I can be but I am pretty sure it's somewhere like forty winks that will get you to lay on a bed and tell you what mattress is suited to your body because it detects where you have the most pressure and therefore where you need support.. A mattress is hard because some people might say a mattress is no good because it wasn't designed to suit their body.. I think it's individual rather then a certain brand!! Best to talk to the people in the shop.. They should have someone trained in that exact thing! Even go to a few different ones and see what they say.. If there all saying the same then it's probably right!!

Oh yes, they do that at Snooze, im gonna pop there today (kids will be pleased...not!)
Wonder what the machine will make of my bumpage!? :haha:

Someone has suggested that I go on my own, choose approx 5 & then get Hubby to try later & see which one he likes :thumbup: Sounds easy right....Not with my baby :baby::wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> I've probably just confused you more lol!

No, not at all....But which brands would you say are 'reputable' ones here in Australia? :shrug:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Well again I don't really know but you do hear good things about sealy or sleepmaker but when I just looked at reviews they don't look great.. I honestly think its individual.. Sealy might be great for me but not for you.. I don't even know what brand our matress is lol.. I just picked what ever one I thought was comfortable and it's been fine but of course I hate it now that I am pregnant and can't get comfy!! Lol


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> Well again I don't really know but you do hear good things about sealy or sleepmaker but when I just looked at reviews they don't look great.. I honestly think its individual.. Sealy might be great for me but not for you.. I don't even know what brand our matress is lol.. I just picked what ever one I thought was comfortable and it's been fine but of course I hate it now that I am pregnant and can't get comfy!! Lol

Thanks so much ~ I know I totally 'overthink' things, I drive my own self crazy!! :wacko:


----------



## wouldluvabub

KellyC75 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Well again I don't really know but you do hear good things about sealy or sleepmaker but when I just looked at reviews they don't look great.. I honestly think its individual.. Sealy might be great for me but not for you.. I don't even know what brand our matress is lol.. I just picked what ever one I thought was comfortable and it's been fine but of course I hate it now that I am pregnant and can't get comfy!! Lol
> 
> Thanks so much ~ I know I totally 'overthink' things, I drive my own self crazy!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Well to be honest I can't really find great reviews on any matress which is weird.. That would make it super confusing.. I guess I've never really looked up reviews on them before.. Weird.. You would think at least someone would be happy with their mattress.. I guess not!


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> Well to be honest I can't really find great reviews on any matress which is weird.. That would make it super confusing.. I guess I've never really looked up reviews on them before.. Weird.. You would think at least someone would be happy with their mattress.. I guess not!

:haha: I know, its crazy :wacko:

I am subscribed to 'choice' (like which from the Uk) & the reviews arent that great on there either, even when a matress has a fairly good review, they say they wouldnt buy it again!!!??? :shrug::shrug:

Thankyou so much for trying to help me though :friends:


----------



## citymouse

We've bought a few mattresses over the past few years. I think the biggest thing is to try them out. It will be harder for you to tell since you're pregnant, but your DH should have a sense of what he likes.

We've bought a $600 mattress (which was wooooooonderful and I still love it, it's in our guest room) and a $2100 mattress (which is probably better quality and technically better for us but not nearly so wonderful IMO). If you have a price range in mind, just talk to a salesman. They want you to be happy so they'll try to guide you. (And of course nudge you to a slightly higher price point... so maybe go in lower than you really mean?) 

New mattresses are so good you'll probably be happy with whatever you get.


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> We've bought a few mattresses over the past few years. I think the biggest thing is to try them out. It will be harder for you to tell since you're pregnant, but your DH should have a sense of what he likes.
> 
> We've bought a $600 mattress (which was wooooooonderful and I still love it, it's in our guest room) and a $2100 mattress (which is probably better quality and technically better for us but not nearly so wonderful IMO). If you have a price range in mind, just talk to a salesman. They want you to be happy so they'll try to guide you. (And of course nudge you to a slightly higher price point... so maybe go in lower than you really mean?)
> 
> New mattresses are so good you'll probably be happy with whatever you get.

Thankyou citymouse :flower: Thats interesting about how you prefer your cheaper mattress :thumbup: Goes to show you hey :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

we got ours from overstock.com and just love it. its one of those foam mattresses, forgot what they are called. its a king size and was a little over $500. i absolutely love it!!!! we got it during my last pregnancy and i could tell a difference immediately. mostly on my back and hips. :thumbup:


----------



## lauraclili

We have an expensive mattress on our bed but a cheaper IKEA one on the guest bed and everybody raves about how comfortable it it is. Just a thought...


----------



## Glowstar

Wow I've missed loads! Was so busy at work yesterday. Then had to take my girls to Carlisle to meet their dad. Basically left work at half four and got in last night at 11.00pm!! Treachorous driving conditions on M6, actually saw a lorry turned over on its side!! 
Had the worst stress headache when got back, think it was with gripping the steering wheel so tight!

Anyhoo , FT glad your appointment went well And they dont seem worried. 

Afm - growth scan at 11.00am! OH has just gone to get me a McDonald's breakfast in bed......yum xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

we bought our mattress as part of a divan and just layed on loads in the shop and then chose what we liked best within our budget. we didnt look at any reviews etc.

ours was about £400 and has a memory foan layer on top and then is pocket sprung underneath.

our ikea mattress that was in the guest room i always found really uncomfortable but it was very cheap!

as for changing bags, i plan on using the boots one for now but it seems very small! i have put a sample pack of nappies (the 10 pampers ones) and a sample pack of wipes in and it seems full. no clothes in it yet.... i dont want anything too big though!


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies, Sorry i've been away for a while, I've really not been well and still have a chest infection i just can't shift but I'm back at work and struggling on. My leave starts on the 17th january so I'm gonna struggle on till then, it's not long. I hope everything is ok with everyone and that everyone had a good new year? hope i haven't missed much.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well laides dont think i will be round here much shit hit the fan last night found out ex has been wth somebody else :( he keeps thinking it ok as we werrnt together but come on matter of days after splitting

and mums husband had a metal breakdown gone missing tryed to commit last time hasent been seen since 5pm last night police out with helecopters and dogs thinking the worse now :cry: 

any 1 feel free to speak to me on fb an keep eveyone posted on this ill try and get on when i can 
love u all x


----------



## lozza1uk

*Danielle* - :hugs: Hope everything gets better for you

*L&L* - great to hear from you, we were wondering if you were OK:flower:

*Glow *- don't envy you being on the M6 yesterday, the weather was awful.:nope:

I had the worst night's sleep in ages, couldn't drop off until about 3am then the rain & wind kept waking me up. It was so loud at one point it made me jump, and even the baby jumped! Welcome back to Cheshire Loo!!:nope: 

*Missy* - the Boots changing bag is free, you just need to join the parenting club with advantage card. I'll give that one to DH and use the gorgeous one he bought me for Christmas! :thumbup: You also get a free fold up changing mat with Huggies from Sainsburys if you join their "little ones" club which would fit in a normal bag.


----------



## littleANDlost

Danielle - :( what an awful time for you for all this to happen. Big hugs!!!!! 

Lozza- the wind kept me up as well and kept making me have wierd dreams. 
Sorry i made you guys worry :( I wont do it again lol


----------



## MsCrow

Great to see you L&L, I was wondering if you were ok. Hope your health returns pronto. 

Sorry to hear things are so difficult Danielle :(

I have the Boots freebie changing bag; it's the one I'm currently customising with buttons. 

Well, welcome 30 weeks with a hugely difficult time getting up this morning. Thank god I'm at home because it took an hour to drag my sorry self out. I kept waking through the night thanks to the wind raging outside and sometimes waking up on my back. Poor MrC says my snoring is pretty bad too, is this a pregnancy thing? 

Went and picked up my pregaday yesterday from the pharmacy. Took one with orange juice this morning and pray it doesn't bung me up.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Glow* - Good luck at todays scan, jealous of u seeing LO again - wish they had scanned me too :( Update us when can - and mmmmmmm Mcds...... ;)

*L&L *- So sorry your ill hun, we were all wondering where u had got to :hugs: Hope u get better soon and can then spend more time with us :hugs:

*Danielle *- Ooooooohhhhhhhhh hun :( we are always here if you need us and i will kp in contact via FB for sure :hugs: But try to get on here as we are a good cushion to rant/cry/shout to :hugs: and DARN your ex...... DARN DARN DARN. 
*
so good morning all!*

I didnt get up till 11am due to winds last night making me tired :( and i only woke up cos my work phone was going.... Ooopsy :blush:

My OHs company announced this morning that either allllllll workers take a 20% pay cut or the company is closing. :wacko: OH wont take the pay cut (and i back him up) as he is already paid WAYYYYY too little for his job. Ive said if he loses his job then HE will take mat leave and i will go back. :shrug: If needs must. Fingers crossed it all works out....... but what timing. :grr:

Thanks for whoever mentioned the sainsburys 'little ones' club..... i hadnt joined that yet so will do now :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

MsCrow- yes snoring is a pregnancy thing, we get blocked sinuses while pregnant which can lead to this!
I'm also now on Pregday as being ill seems to have made me anaemic. Nasty little things, I'm already constipated again :(. Drink lots of water with them and hopefully you&#8217;ll be fine!

FT- Sorry about your OH's work, it is very bad timing. Surly if all the workers say they wont take the pay cut the company will re look into it all ? is he in a union or anything like that?


----------



## firsttimer1

They dont recognise unions. The company have been in trouble for a while so at least it wasnt totally unexpected and im sure things will work out. 

But he is right to say no to another cut as they are already taking the pi**


----------



## littleANDlost

a 20 percent cut is a huge one as well!!! Just bad timing i guess :(. fingers crossed it will sort its self all out for you both


----------



## x-amy-x

Just poppin in to send you all my love :hugs: hope you're all doing alright xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Amy! That newest photo on your journal is just GORGEOUS ... xxxx Loads of love xxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi all you lovely laddies :thumbup:

Blimey it's bloomin' windy!!! :headspin:

L&L -good to see you back hon - sorry you're unwell, get better soon! x

Amy - such lovely pictures and updates on gorgeous Connie - so glad she is thriving. Hope you are doing ok too! x

FT - that sucks re your hubby's job! :growlmad: Companies are taking the p*ss lately and I don't blame you for taking a stand - crap timing and hope all works out ok hon x

Danielle - I'm sorry you are having such a hard time lovely - keep in touch and remember we are always here to try and keep your spirits up :hugs::hugs: x

I hear ya both MsCrow and Lozza on having a rubbish night's sleep :nope: a combination of the wind and rain and also just feeling achy and pants. 

My back is killing me today (and strangely enough my bump-cheeks!!! :blush::blush:). Think it may be 'cos I am just not used to carrying around this extra weight - it seems to have just appeared on my belly and boobs so feeling very front heavy!!!! :flasher::holly::dohh: I've tried a hot bath but still feel pah...may have to take a paracetomol and have a nap after some FOOD!!!!!! 

Anyone tempt mewith something nice...cannot get my taste-buds around anything at the moment as feeling nauseous again...go on FT...this is your area of excellence!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Nic - your feeling a bit :sick: ? I keep getting periods of feeling ''off'' too - and TBH the only thing i eat when not feeling right is bagels, teacakes or toasting muffins! Got any of them? (with real butter of course hehe) x

Urgh - speaking of food i really should start clow cooking tonights stew - but really cant be bothered. Im having such a lazy day.... TYPICAL when i have zumba tonight :(

EDIT: oops just polished off a whole golden lindor teddy chocolate thing. Not sure how it happened.... but its gone.... and i feel :sick:

EDIT 2: think i just developed a double chin.


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Nic - your feeling a bit :sick: ? I keep getting periods of feeling ''off'' too - and TBH the only thing i eat when not feeling right is bagels, teacakes or toasting muffins! Got any of them? (with real butter of course hehe) x
> 
> Urgh - speaking of food i really should start clow cooking tonights stew - but really cant be bothered. Im having such a lazy day.... TYPICAL when i have zumba tonight :(
> 
> EDIT: oops just polished off a whole golden lindor teddy chocolate thing. Not sure how it happened.... but its gone.... and i feel :sick:
> 
> EDIT 2: think i just developed a double chin.

He-he - just read your double chin comment!! :haha: 

Hmmmmmm, we have got crumpets!!! That may just do the trick - with real butter of course, what else!!! Ta hon :flower:

Will try and resist the chocolate orange sitting on top of the fridge and eat a 'proper' orange following my lunch...wish me luck!! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Good luck hun - but if it were me; i would eat both. Perfect balance ;)


----------



## littleANDlost

Nic - feel your pain with the back pain! Sitting at my desk at work all day kills mine and my ribs are also now very painful, worse right under my boobs! Can&#8217;t work out if it's the boobs doing it or the bump pressing upwards doing it.


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks L&L, thought it might be a sinus thing. Looks like we both had a pretty unwell December :( I went from lovely and healthy to anemic which was annoying to say the least.

Well, I've had an iron boosting lunch of warmed tinned sardines and grilled tomatoes on toast. How virtuous. I could do with a nap now but have to work. Meh.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Does anyone know anything about fabric? I want to drape a room in my house in it so it looks kind of tenty... i'm thinking of doing the walls in a kind of teal (like this https://www.dulux.co.uk/colour/crystal_surprise_1) and then not sure what colour of material to get... also, how much to buy???


----------



## wondertwins

I'm on my way to a meeting, so I'll have to catch up later. But first I wanted to send these coupons for any US laddies. You have to be a Babies R Us Rewards Club Member, but that's something you can sign up for in the store and it's free. :)

https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/me...nuary%20RRU%20Member%20Shopping%20Event%C2%A0


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - im rubbish with anything textiles based hun, but im sure someone will be able to offer help :hugs:

well dont on being healthy cfow - im currently cooking up some pasta.... *boring. *

sooooooooooooooooo bored too.


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> missy - im rubbish with anything textiles based hun, but im sure someone will be able to offer help :hugs:
> 
> well dont on being healthy cfow - im currently cooking up some pasta.... *boring. *
> 
> sooooooooooooooooo bored too.

Me too! I just watched the episode of Friends where Chandler and Monica get married and cried my eyes out.


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: LOL

friends is on allllllllllllllllllllllll the time isnt it? I swear its been on constant replay for 10 years!!! My fav is One Tree Hill :) Huge Sophia Bush fan :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've never seen one tree hill. But yeah Friends is on CONSTANTLY!

What shall we doooo?


----------



## firsttimer1

i attempted to do my ''birth bag'' list but its pretty much done thanks to the link on third tri. I want to do something pro-active baby wise..... but i dont want to leave the sofa :haha:

Im sooooooooooooooooo tired. doubt i will be zumba-ing tongiht :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

What?? Birth Bag? Already???? GULP!


----------



## firsttimer1

oh i havent packed it - just looked at a list of things we will need :)

apparently its best to have it ready fpr 35 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> oh i havent packed it - just looked at a list of things we will need :)
> 
> apparently its best to have it ready fpr 35 weeks! :wacko:

eeeek, that's scary. 

OK, so i went to the loo and i'm bleeding AGAIN! Not loads, like the start of a period... and i'm having a bit of periody pain... maybe i'm not pregnant afterall and i'm just coming on? 

Oh flippin hell


----------



## firsttimer1

oh hunni :( - are u going to call the mw? :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - that's a bit organised! 

I am still not particularly motivated to do any work. I think i might venture out for a walk instead. Worked out my maternity leave last night, and i get paid statutory until about 5th December, which is longer than I thought. I was going to add my 25 days holiday to the end and go back January, but there won't be 25 working days before the end of the year so not sure if i'll lose them or be able to carry over. I think if i get paid the holiday at the end of the year, i'll have to come back straight afterwards, and I'm now wondering if I can stretch out maternity leave for the full year?! I think i've got a couple of weeks to tell HR i've changed my mind so we'll do the maths over the weekend. I can always change my mind if we run out of money and come back earlier.


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, i literally copied and pasted the third tri list into word........ so not VERY organised :haha:

My AL year is april - april; which actually worksn out great.

My leave works out as:

*AL from 2011/12 *- March 2nd to 9th 
*OML AND AML -* March 12th - Dec 10th
*AL owed from mat leave (5 days) * Dec 10th-14th
*Normal AL from 2012/13* Dec 17th - 31st

So im basically off March 2nd 2012 - Jan 2nd 2013

I will then work jan and feb - and then have the whole of March 2013 off as remaining AL :dance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> oh hunni :( - are u going to call the mw? :hugs:

I'm not sure... I'd have to call delivery suite... i might wait a bit and see what happens. I've put a pad on to check it. Arrrg, I even rang this morning and they said the tests were all clear the other day.


----------



## firsttimer1

I know its hard but try not to worry. i bled a few times during this pregnancy tho - so i know how hard it is to stay calm! 

its good your results were clear. wat about the position of ur placenta? can that be causing some problems?

or did you :sex:??


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> I know its hard but try not to worry. i bled a few times during this pregnancy tho - so i know how hard it is to stay calm!
> 
> its good your results were clear. wat about the position of ur placenta? can that be causing some problems?
> 
> or did you :sex:??

we rumpy pumpied yesterday morning... but not today...

I think the scan they were talking about me having this week was going to double check the placental site... maybe if i go in they will just get on and do that. 

Oh and OH and my dad are on their way to pick up my lovely sofa :(


----------



## firsttimer1

RIP sofa :cry: :hugs: LOL xxxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I love you mr sofa! You served my arse well... Although I did spend a long time crying on it when my ex left, so maybe I should think of it like that...


----------



## littleANDlost

Missyblaze is baby still moving? i've had a few bleeds now since about 26weeks and everytime i call hospital they seem to worry alot less once they know baby is moving but have had me in to do a few trace (i've given birth very early before though so i think most of the time it's to stop me worrying lol)

FT i wrote my bag list out a while ago just as i wanted to feel like iwas doing something. i will be excatly 33 weeks on my first day of leave so will actualy start packing it then.

Why don't you attempt to do a birth plan draft??


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy - hope you get sorted and everything's OK.:hugs:

I've finally managed to get through to the midwives and booked onto the hospital tour for 8th Feb, and a breastfeeding session the week before.

Can't help on the fabric front either unfortunately Missy. Citymouse is pretty handy with a sewing machine.

I'm also after some help, can anyone recommend a nice hotel/spa or cottage somewhere roughly half way between Surrey & Manchester for a weekend? It's my Mum's 60th on valentines day so we want to go away (hoping the baby isn't early!). She's not a fan of spas, but I'll need something to do rather than just sitting round like a whale!


----------



## MissyBlaze

lozza1uk said:


> Missy - hope you get sorted and everything's OK.:hugs:
> 
> I've finally managed to get through to the midwives and booked onto the hospital tour for 8th Feb, and a breastfeeding session the week before.
> 
> Can't help on the fabric front either unfortunately Missy. Citymouse is pretty handy with a sewing machine.
> 
> I'm also after some help, can anyone recommend a nice hotel/spa or cottage somewhere roughly half way between Surrey & Manchester for a weekend? It's my Mum's 60th on valentines day so we want to go away (hoping the baby isn't early!). She's not a fan of spas, but I'll need something to do rather than just sitting round like a whale!

Somewhere around Birmingham would be about right, right? We must have a brummy somewhere round here! 

Baby has been moving today, yeah... good point....


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L, my birth plan is basically:


If pool is free then a water birth
If pool is not free then on bed
If on bed dont know which position
Want partner there
Open to all suggestions
open to all pain relief. all. any. 

what else am i meant to include??? :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> L&L, my birth plan is basically:
> 
> 
> If pool is free then a water birth
> If pool is not free then on bed
> If on bed dont know which position
> Want partner there
> Open to all suggestions
> open to all pain relief. all. any.
> 
> what else am i meant to include??? :haha:

Would you like the baby to have vitamin K? 
Would you like syntocinon/syntometrine for third stage or just to let the placenta come by itself?
Would you like to breast feed?
would you like baby delivered straight up onto you or rubbed clean first?
ummmmmmmmm can't think of anything else atm


----------



## firsttimer1

the thing is, i guess i dont know yet LOL. i might wait till my first antenatal class to do the plan as i dont know what they are meant to include? and i assume the MW will go thru it :shrug: i dont even know wat those things are which u just mentioned :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza, how about Coombe Abbey? It's a thoroughly beautiful hotel which you can book cheaper through the usual discount sites and has a country park attached. Very pretty.

God I am so bone weary and I have a meeting to chair this evening. Meh. The cats are on the bed having a mega sleep and I just want to join them.

Hope the spotting clears up Missy!

Our maternity tour is booked for the Sunday after next and we start antenatal classes next Thursday. My meeting today means we miss the 'labour' one and start with 'pain' with a 'labour' one tacked onto the end. Probably more useful then...

Replacement radiator for the cellar has been delivered and I've called the builder to help me sort out the nursery. I will make it to the birth without being disorganised!


----------



## littleANDlost

Mine so far. ( i keep ading bits to it when it;s quite at work. i think im about nearly there, just the after birth bits i think. i wanna add that if for anyreason she has to be taken anywhere i want my partenr to be with her at all times if i can;t go. oh and do i have to mention anything about c secetion if im not meant to have one incase anything happnes?

Thanks missy great points to add


*Birthing Plan
*

*Birthing companions
*With me while I give birth I would like my partner Alex, my Aunty Coral and if she can make it my Mother in law Wendy

*Induction 
*I am opening to being induced if I still have not given birth from 2 weeks after my due date.

*Pain Relief
*I am hoping to be able to manage with just gas and air and would not like to use Pathidine. I'm hoping to not have an epidural but am open to this if I am in labour for a long time and have no energy left.

*Monitoring
*I want to be able to stay active and move about through labour so would prefer to not have continuous electronic monitoring but if there is any concerns with baby and it is thought to be best to monitor continuously I am happy to have this done then. 

*Positions through labour*
I would like to remain active and be able to move around through labour. I would like to be off the bed and not laying down as much as possible.
I would also like, if possible, to use a birthing ball.





My next midwife appointment is at 34 weeks so will take it along and see what she says so need to finish by then


----------



## littleANDlost

is anyone else scared that we are actually at the point where we need to start thinking about all this? The baby is seen as being full term at 37 weeks. I only have 6 weeks to go for this!!!!! Sometimes I feel like I have been pregnant for ages, but other times it feels like it has flown by, the last few weeks have disappeared, I&#8217;m sure I was only 26 weeks gone last week!


----------



## MissyBlaze

What about use of massage/aromatherapy in labour? That's always lovely. 

Argh, I dunno if I should call... Sofa is half gone (sad).


----------



## MissyBlaze

littleANDlost said:


> is anyone else scared that we are actually at the point where we need to start thinking about all this? The baby is seen as being full term at 37 weeks. I only have 6 weeks to go for this!!!!! Sometimes I feel like I have been pregnant for ages, but other times it feels like it has flown by, the last few weeks have disappeared, Im sure I was only 26 weeks gone last week!

Yes! pooing myself! I feel the same way, like it seems like forever ago that i found out, but also it kind of doesn't


----------



## MsCrow

L&L your plan is looking good. 

The NHS do a lazy person's version here: https://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/Pages/BirthPlan.aspx which I need to complete.

My only major gripes are that there's immediate skin to skin and the cord is not cut for as long as possible. If the latter happens immediately I will hit the roof.


----------



## MissyBlaze

MsCrow said:


> L&L your plan is looking good.
> 
> The NHS do a lazy person's version here: https://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/Pages/BirthPlan.aspx which I need to complete.
> 
> My only major gripes are that there's immediate skin to skin and the cord is not cut for as long as possible. If the latter happens immediately I will hit the roof.

You want delayed cord clamping? Yeah I agree, i'd go nuts if someone chopped it before we were ready (as long as everything was ok)


----------



## MsCrow

Yes Missy, I get quite upset about cords being unnecessarily being cut early and depriving the baby of blood and antibodies that belongs rightfully to it. Skin to skin should help avoid this and fortunately my maternity unit practices this.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Me too. I've read quite a lot about it too. Even the UK resuscitation council advocate it. They reckon if a baba needs resuscitating they can have it between mums legs whilst still attached (as long as it's not like mega resus, or in the pool!)


----------



## wondertwins

*Missy*- Hugs about the bleeding. I know that's stressful. If you and OH DTD yesterday, I suspect that's what did it. During pregnancy, your lady garden is swollen from all the extra blood flow, and it only gets worse as the baby puts more pressure on everything. This can cause minor, harmless bleeds (or that's what my doctor told me when I had a bleed during first tri). Keep an eye on it, and if it is painful or increases in amount, call someone. 

*FT*- In an earlier post, you mentioned the thread that will not die in the 3rd tri (re: circumcision). I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I hadn't realized how controversial of a topic it was until reading those threads!!! (It's not really controversial here.) I just assumed it was a personal choice thing like lots of parenting decisions. I had no idea it garnered such strong opinions! :blush: It's good to know that I shouldn't bring it up! :thumbup:

*Danielle*- My heart breaks for you, sweetie. I can only imagine how tough this is for you. I want you to be happy, but I have a feeling that your happiness is going to require that OH take a hike (even though that may be difficult to see right now). He has not been supportive or loving to you in a way that you deserve. I can't believe he'd start seeing someone else while you are pregnant with his baby. It demonstrates how selfish and inconsiderate he is. You have your whole life ahead of you still, and there is no need to waste your energy on someone who brings you such grief. Maybe someday he'll get his act together. But for now, you should focus on yourself, Izzy and your little bubs. :hugs:

Regarding birth plans... because I'm having a scheduled C, my birth plan is to play everything by ear. :) I don't want to stress out about things not going according to plan, and the best way to accomplish that is to not have a plan! :rofl: With DS, I had some very specific birth plan choices, but ended up scrapping a lot of them (by my choice alone) because the circumstances changed. 

Regarding crafty mamas... who was it that was forever collecting t-shirts for a making a rag rug? _Was that C'Mouse?_ I'd love to see a picture of the finished product and know how difficult it was to make.

AFM... I'm sitting in my new, super awesome office chair. I had a meeting a few weeks ago in one of our colleges that has recently undergone major renovations. The chairs in their conference room were so wonderful, and I commented on how good my back felt while sitting in one of them. Well, the Dean of the college arranged to send one of them over to me yesterday afternoon. :cloud9: I work with awesome people.


----------



## littleANDlost

Birthing Plan


Birthing companions
With me while I give birth I would like my partner Alex, my Aunty Coral and if she can make it my Mother in law Wendy

Induction 
I am opening to being induced if I still have not given birth from 2 weeks after my due date.

Pain Relief
I am hoping to be able to manage with just gas and air and would not like to use Pathidine. I'm hoping to not have an epidural but am open to this if I am in labour for a long time and have no energy left.

Monitoring
I want to be able to stay active and move about through labour so would prefer to not have continuous electronic monitoring but if there is any concerns with baby and it is thought to be best to monitor continuously I am happy to have this done then. 

Positions through labour
I would like to remain active and be able to move around through labour. I would like to be off the bed and not laying down as much as possible.
I would also like, if possible, to use a birthing ball.

Delivery Positions
What like to deliver lying down. I am happy for partner and birthing companions to see delivery from bottom of bed.
I do not think I wish to feel the baby crowning. 

Birth
Would like baby placed on me as soon as she is born if possible. And would like Alex (partner) to cut the cord. 
If she has to be taken anywhere for any reason I would like Alex to be with her at all times. 

Placenta
I would like to be able to let the Placenta come by itself.

Vitamin K
I would like for her to be given the vitamin K by injection after she is born.

Feeding
I am planning on Breast feeding however am open to bottle feeding if baby has any problems with this. Would like to try to breast feed as soon as possible. 

This birth plan is for things going smoothly and I understand that it may not all be possible, I am open to things being changed and going differently if it is best for the baby.




that i think is me done! how organised am i hahaha!!

still not sure about the C-section and if i need to mention anything about it (willing to have one if baby needs it ect)?? or is that just kinda seen as going to happen anyway?

what do we think missed anything??


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh - i never knew this about the cord? I shall think on that. 

OK here is my newly done first draft:

*Birth Plan K and D  First time Parents*

*Allergies*
 K has mild reaction to Latex

*Birthing companions*
 D (Husband and father)
 Close family will be contacted but only to visit after babys birth

*Induction *
 Keen to be inducted at 2 weeks overdue

*Monitoring*
 Medical staff to decide how I am monitored in babys best interest but least intrusive preferred

*Atmosphere:*
 Quiet as possible
 Own music played
 Lights dimmed

*Birth and Pain Relief*
 Hoping to start labour at home with TENs machine relief
 Upon arrival at hospital may continue to use TENs machine
 Hoping to give birth in the Water pool with gas and air for pain relief 
 Hoping to play own music during water birth
 Do not wish to feel babys head as it crowns

If the pool room is not free:

 Will try different positions on bed  open to suggestions
 Will play own music & continue with TENs machine
 Will attempt to labour with gas and air
 May ask for extra pain relief e.g. epidural  open to suggestions

*C-Section*

 I would like to avoid a CS if possible, but will have one in emergency or babys best interest
 If I have a CS then D is to be with me
 If possible I am to remain awake but with screen up  I do not wish to see baby being born

*Upon birth of baby*

 _As yet undecided on cord_
 Baby should be wiped clean and then handed to D who will tell me the gender
 I will then hold baby before the checks are made
 If possible D to take photos of baby and I and someone to take one of him and baby

*Following birth  Placenta*
 I would like the injection to speed up placenta delivery
 We do not wish to see the placenta
 The placenta and cord may be used for medical research - or disposed

*Following Birth  Baby Checks*
 If possible I would like my baby in view during the checks / weighing
 If baby is taken away for checks / weighing  D to go with baby
 I am happy for baby to receive the vitamin K injection

*Following Birth  Care*
 If possible the baby and D should be with me as much as possible
 I would like to start breastfeeding with advice/guidance  but gentle supportive advice
 I do not wish my baby to be given any bottles unless discussed with us first or in an emergency
 No dummies to be given to baby
 If possible, D to take some photos freely


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - your plan seems great. Missy will be able to tell us if we have missed off anything obvious :haha:



> FT- In an earlier post, you mentioned the thread that will not die in the 3rd tri (re: circumcision). I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I hadn't realized how controversial of a topic it was until reading those threads!!! (It's not really controversial here.) I just assumed it was a personal choice thing like lots of parenting decisions. I had no idea it garnered such strong opinions! It's good to know that I shouldn't bring it up!

WT, just to clarify in case i confused you - i wasnt getting angry that people were talking about their experience.... just how heated it all got. You should never be afraid to bring something up if its what you think is right - even if i or anyone else disagree. I just hated how they all turned on eachother and let it get so out of hand. Whether i agree with cricumst. or not -its not for me to decide for other people :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

They both look flippin gorgeous. Very lovely :)


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> L&L - your plan seems great. Missy will be able to tell us if we have missed off anything obvious :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> FT- In an earlier post, you mentioned the thread that will not die in the 3rd tri (re: circumcision). I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I hadn't realized how controversial of a topic it was until reading those threads!!! (It's not really controversial here.) I just assumed it was a personal choice thing like lots of parenting decisions. I had no idea it garnered such strong opinions! It's good to know that I shouldn't bring it up!
> 
> WT, just to clarify in case i confused you - i wasnt getting angry that people were talking about their experience.... just how heated it all got. You should never be afraid to bring something up if its what you think is right - even if i or anyone else disagree. I just hated how they all turned on eachother and let it get so out of hand. Whether i agree with cricumst. or not -its not for me to decide for other people :hugs:Click to expand...

That's how I understood your post, and I agree with you that it's a shame that it got so heated and out of hand. :hugs: When I say I know not to bring it up, it's because I hate heated conversations, which is ironic considering that I spent about 6 years in courtrooms arguing with people and loved it. :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

OK, i'm going in to delivery suite. once OH gets here.


----------



## littleANDlost

I have now added

Birth
I wish to try to avoid having an episiotomy but do understand I might need one. I would however not want Forceps or a Ventouse to be used at all.

C-Section
I am not planning on a C-Section but if an emergency one is to be performed I wish for Alex to be with me and to be awake for this. I wish for baby to be passed to me as soon as possible. 


i forgot about forceos and feel really strongly about them not being used so that part is underlined!

if i say no to them will they listen to me though if they think i need them?? 

I'm quite excted about all this now!


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - :hugs: i like a good debate.... but not an argument which becomes packs of hounds baying for blood :haha: x

Missy - when is OH home? is there alot on your pad?


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - can u educate me in forceps please? I know what they are but not alot about them e.g. why are u against? :hugs:

Im getting excited too :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

MissyBlaze said:


> OK, i'm going in to delivery suite. once OH gets here.

Always best to get checked. sure everything is fine though specialy if baby has been moving around.


----------



## MsCrow

FT, if you do consider delayed cord cutting then you'd likely deliver the placenta naturally :) in which case, your baby would be placed on you initially without being taken away to be cleaned.


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy - Good luck:hugs:

MrsCrow - Combe Abbey looks great, i've given them a call so will show it to my Dad, thanks!:thumbup:

FT & L&L, that's very organised. I'm adopting the lazy approach as MrsCrow puts it and using the one on the NHS choices website I think, at least that's what the midwife suggested. Don't forget to add, DH must be clean shaven.:rofl:

I was pulled out with foreceps - it looked pretty brutal last night on OBEM, but apparently my mum had no pain relief, and i've not got a dented head:haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

to be honest i know alot of the bad things said about them are not correct, however Babies head does normaly take longer to become round and stays long for a while which scares me (surely making her head go like that will be painful for her)
And it just looks painfull to the baby.
I know women who have had them used and have said that it was more painfull for them but better for the baby as the baby was becoming stressed by the long birth. I just don't like them. lol. i know that sounds silly if she just wont come out and it's an option to get her out sooner i just think she'd be better off coming out as naturaly as possible.


----------



## MissyBlaze

They defo couldn't FORCE you to have a forceps delivery, you have to consent to anything. However they'd then probably head down the csection route... which if the baby's head is super low can also be quite traumatic. 

I don't know why we're even discussing this! We're clearly all going to have quick easy painless labours!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks L&L x

Hope missy is ok :(

well i feel very productive having done that plan - so im now treating myself to a diet coke :haha:

edit: Missy when do you to ward??


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> Thanks L&L x
> 
> Hope missy is ok :(
> 
> well i feel very productive having done that plan - so im now treating myself to a diet coke :haha:
> 
> edit: Missy when do you to ward??

Just waiting for OH to get home after delivering my sofa to his friend. SHouldn't be too long. I hope I don't have to stay overnight!


----------



## littleANDlost

She's gonna be so little though, i just don't wanna hurt her.

Good work on being organised FT well deserved diet coke!!

Seeing as i past the time at work doing that plan i am now off home. 
I shall speak to you all tomorrow (which i have off from work as im owed holiday from last year yay, only worked one day this week)


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhh im sooooooooooo :sleep: and my tummy feels so heavy :( speaking of which i need to take a 30 week bump piccie..... mm.... may do it tomo morn tho as just stuffed my face :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK sod it - gonna be brave, tho im sure there is a food baby in there today :haha:

so here is a side and front view of me @30 weeks.... sorry for the gross veins tho :( :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - lovely bump....not big at all. Tbey must have your fundal measurements all over thye place :haha:. My bump looks massive in comparison...or it justfeels like it. So heaVy now

Mscrow - defo snoring more......well hubby calls its heavy breathing. Of course i have a cold again at the moment so even worse :cry:

Missy - hope you get to delivery suite soon....hope everythings ok :hugs:

Landl - glad to see you back...glad all is ok but sorry you have been ill

Lozza - i have totally forgotten what i was going to say.....oh yes spa breaks. You can google or hubby got a good deal through lastminute.com. Ours was in Lincolnshire but they had plenty of choice. Try Q hotels...either direct or through lastminute...sure they have a spa hotel in the Warwick area which would be a good central location. Equally i have stayed at coombe abbey which mscrow recommended and it was also lovely.

Afm - sooooo tired. On the road again today - Ipswich and back to present.......TWICE. doing this bunged up is not good :nope:. So another 5 hours in car today. Slightly easier day tomorrow but still struggling.....my own fault for filling my diary and thinking it would be fine. Worked til 10pm last night...expect same tonight:cry:

Great birth plans girls and hospital bags. I have been thinking about both but havent started either. Work so busy for at least the next 2 weeks i dont think i will have time.....gutted. 

Want to sleep til the weekend is here......:sleep:

Ft- hope OH job gets sorted...timing sucks :nope:
Danielle - will keep in touch via fb...sorry about oh...hope things work themselves out for you :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

FT- Lovely bump! You don't look big at all. You look pregnant for sure, but not big. And the good news about the veins is that they go away after birth so there's nothing to worry about with them. :happydance: (I have a blue vein circle around my belly button that is kind of scary looking, so I'm glad it will go away. :blush:)


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- I can't believe you're still traveling so much. I get cranky after about an hour in the car, so I can't imagine 5! :hugs: When is your last day before you start working from home?


----------



## citymouse

Hi, lads!

*Danielle*, sorry you're going through more rough times. :hugs:

*Amy*, lovely to see you! And Connie's two weeks tomorrow, right? Amazing! :cloud9:

*FT*, that sucks about your DH's company. It's good that you were expecting it. If the company goes under will he get severance pay?

*Missy*, hope all goes well for you at the delivery suite! And you asked about the fabric? I guess it depends on how drapey you want it to be and how much convenience you want in terms of being able to throw them in the wash, etc. I would think there are some decent silky-type (or more of a natural silk feel rather than very shiny) synthetics that wouldn't be too expensive. The other thing you might want to think about is fire resistance. If I were you I would go to a fabric store, look around, and feel everything. Also, online fabric stores will usually send you swatches, The other thing you want to think about is how wide is the fabric--most bolts here are either 44" or 60". And if the selvage (the edges) is nicely finished that would definitely make it easier than if the edges are rough or look like they've been through a machine. As for the amount you need, that will depend on the width of the fabric, how big your room is, and how you want it to drape. I would take a rope or something and hook it up in approximately the way you want the fabric to drape. Then measure it and buy that length of your chosen fabric, and use that one length to figure out how much coverage you'll need to drape over your walls.

*WT*, thanks for the coupon! I was thinking about going to BRU today to look at strollers and high chairs. Yes, that was me with the rag rug. I haven't even started anything but the cutting and I can tell you the assembly is going to be a ton of work. I don't even know if it's worth the trouble, because I just KNOW baby will puke on it immediately!

AFM, I think I have an ear infection (thank you, SIL). So I'm (very wisely) self-medicating with the same drops I used earlier in the pregnancy. The fun part was searching the house for them at 3 am! And now every time I get up at night, I'm afraid I'll wake the baby and she'll be up and doing her calisthenics for 45 minutes.

I've been feeling that sea-sickness, too, when she moves a lot. :sick: And last night I tried to eat salmon and about three bites were plenty (and, um, that's putting it politely). 

On the plus side, I finished my Christmas napkins! And I put them through the wash and they come out not really needing to be ironed. My old nice napkins were a disaster after the wash and really, really hard to iron. Plus they were off-center. So now I'm going to make a few sets of nice, non-holiday napkins and give the old ones to charity.


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> Mitch- I can't believe you're still traveling so much. I get cranky after about an hour in the car, so I can't imagine 5! :hugs: When is your last day before you start working from home?

Well i have stuff in my diary til 31st January. I think after that i will try to cut out appts more than an hour away and may just do local stuff, go to office (35mins away) or work from home. I was thinking definately homebound from 13th Feb....i will be nearly 36 weeks


----------



## citymouse

On the baby gear front: we settled on a crib! It's this one: https://www.amazon.com/DaVinci-Rivi...H204/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325788136&sr=8-1 ... I just ordered it! Terrifying!

The Ikea cribs all felt really crappy and they didn't have the green one for sale yet. So I looked on Amazon... we have Amazon Prime so free shipping. I think DH will be less than thrilled to have such a big piece of furniture in the house so early but I started worrying that it would sell out. :blush:

Having a hell of a time with high chairs, though! Was thinking I'd do a booster seat: https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1325788251&sr=1-1

And then I realized the dog will probably be able to eat right off it since it's so low. :dohh: 

Any mommies have a high chair they like a lot? Preferably one that doesn't cost a million dollars? I saw the Oxo one and loved it then realized it was $250! https://www.amazon.com/OXO-Sprout-C...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1325788328&sr=1-1


----------



## wondertwins

Love the crib, C'Mouse. I love that highchair too...but dang, why do they cost so much money??? 

I used a booster seat with DS and will do that again with the twins. It was so convenient because it didn't take up any extra room and it was easy to stash in a closet. When DS was very small, we set it on top of the table, so there was never any problem with our dog eating from it. As DS got older, we set it in a regular dining chair and the table top was roughly the height of our table. Plus, our pup was getting plenty of easy pickings from the food DS dropped (threw) to the floor, so it never occurred to him to eat off of DS's plate. :haha:

Also, check into Amazon mom. (https://www.amazon.com/gp/mom/signup/info) It gives you free shipping and discounts on diapers (and other stuff). Some friends of ours use it and swear by it. They buy all of their diapers this way.

EDIT TO ADD: I see that Amazon Mom memberships are currently closed. However, the subscribe and save feature offers essentially the same discount.


----------



## lauraclili

Moue, Stokke Tripp Trapp is what were getting but not for a while as we're having it from my brother...


----------



## wondertwins

Laura- I just googled that high chair. I love the look, and you'll get a ton of use out of it since it keeps adjusting!


----------



## citymouse

WT, I didn't even think about putting it on the table... first of all, how cute is that! A baby eating on the table.

Laura, that one is gorgeous... DH would probably love it but I think it's a little out of our price range.

(I like to save my money for prenatal massages. :rofl: )

Kept looking and found this one... seems pretty versatile: https://www.amazon.com/Graco-Simple...TF8&coliid=I2UIB5G9V6GSV7&colid=37F5IBR647OUN

Part of our issue is that we will probably alternate between feeding baby at the dinner table and in the kitchen. 

And NEXT: strollers. I had been thinking the Britax but the car seat has tons of bad reviews about the seat moving around. So I'm thinking about going with the Chicco KeyFit and a snap & go frame? Then just getting another stroller later on? The Chicco travel systems are SO heavy... *groan*

This is so confusing!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im not even looking at high chairs yet... i guess i wont need it for quite a while yet! i think i will just go for a cheapish one. no idea really because i havent looked at them yet.

my mothercare order arrived today! now have bouncer, changing mat, bugaboo organiser, breast pads and nipple cream! yay


----------



## wondertwins

City- You'll be amazed at all the places you end up putting baby. For example... putting baby in his/her infant seat and then putting the infant seat on top of the dryer while you dry clothes is the BEST way to calm him/her down!!

Cupcake- Yay for getting your order! It sounds like your boobies are all set! :haha:

Regarding strollers -- My friends all swear by the Snap 'n Go stroller frame. We're planning to get the double because I think that's the only way I'll be able to ever buy groceries. (I won't be able to put 2 infant seats in a shopping cart. :wacko:) Once the babies are a bit older, we're going to move into a side-by-side jogger. (https://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Turi...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1325791798&sr=1-1) It's one of the few side-by-sides that is small enough to fit through a normal door while also costing less than a billion dollars. :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Yay, WT! I'm so glad you posted that. I think I just decided to do the Chicco Snap & Go frame and the Chicco Keyfit 30 carseat, without the rest of the travel system. Then at some point I'll get a cheap stroller. One of the hardest things is finding a reversible stroller so baby and I can make eyes at each other all day. Also, DH has a tiny trunk, so the smaller the better in case we end up in the Daddymobile instead of the Mommymobile at some point. 

And those two pieces together are less expensive than the Britax stroller alone.


----------



## firsttimer1

I cant remember who mentioned britax car seats and the bad reviews?

During university i worked for Halfords and became a babyseat fitter. They sent me to the different factories of brands etc - and Britax always impressed me. 

Having read some reviews where women have said ''the seat moves'' - i do wonder HOW much movement they are referring to??

alot of women dont seem to realise that a carseat should have a certain amount of movement or ''give'' .so that if (heaven forbid) there was any impact - the carseat can aborb it... soemthing it cant do if too rigid. 

Im not talking about heaps of movement - but a little.

why dont you go into a carseat shop and try a few out? :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

It was me, FT! I remembered you had said that about Britax. I think they used to have a different car seat--the Companion?--that was reviewed differently in terms of movement.

If you're curious, here are the reviews that worried me:

https://www.amazon.com/Britax-Chape...?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

I'm actually pretty happy with the idea of the snap & go, though, so I don't feel like I've "lost" something major, LOL. In fact our house has SO many stairs that having something really light and portable is a big deal.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

any Uk girlies need to buy maternity/nursing pijamas or nighties?

JoJo have reduced loads and there is free delivery:

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/pp+now+five-pounds

you cant go wrong!!


----------



## mitchnorm

What a bargain Cupcake....I am on it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

its amazing isnt it?! im a bit annoyed that i bought a feeding top for £15 in the sale that is now £5 and i still have the receipt and it still has the tags on! as the shop is quite a drive away im just having to suck it up. i was tempted to buy it again and take my one back! lol


----------



## lauraclili

Me too! I have one already... Oops! Should have waited! Lovely quality though and very comfy.


----------



## firsttimer1

SO ARE THE FEEDING TOPS GOOD? WORTH GETTING A COUPLE?

sorry didnt mean to shout :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi laddies! still not sleeping and feel very weak. think the anemia is getting worse. my muscles are achey. bit DH's head off today, sadly. he is a good DH and doesnt deserve it:cry: he took half day off to come home clean/teach/cook/shop. think he is considering taking tomorrow off too depending on how i feel. he put me on the couch with a pillow and blankets and hasnt let me get up. he is grocery shopping with the kids right now. i feel like a real turd for snapping at him, he is toooooo good to me :wacko:

danielle- i want to smack your ex. i wouldnt mind my giant DH going over and teaching him a lesson on being a man. :hugs:

missy- hope everything is ok!!!!! :hugs:

love the furniture and bumps! niiiiiice :thumbup:

love the birth plans ladies! what is with the shot they give you to deliver the placenta? out of all mine i have never heard of anything like that. maybe its something not practiced here? the placenta seems to come out pretty quickly in my experiences.

i have only done one birth plan and it changed a lot in action. my OB's encourage me to, but i never get around to it. the new OB im going to does one in the office with her clients. so i guess im gonna wait for her to do it with me. im kinda a go with the flow person, so i assume it wont be too detailed. 

it seems so close now that we will be holding our babies. im sure some will be coming in feb, like a month away!!!! 7 weeks to full term for me, feb 26th. although i reeeeaaally want him to stay in til march at least :flower:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i dont know fi they are any good but they are cheap enough and nice quality. one thing i would say is that the sizes come up quite big.

i wear a Small everything in JoJo but in most shops i am a Medium

i now have two feeding tops from JoJo, i dont think i will buy any more as it will be spring and then summer when our babies are here so we might prefer to buy some summer feeding tops/dresses.... still i am tempted to get a third! lol babies do puke up a lot...


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmmmm do buy or not to buy .....

Blessed - so sorry your feeling so rough hun - thats not fair :hugs: :( Yup over here u can have an injection meaning the placenta comes out within ten mins (or something) and you can concentrate on baby :)


----------



## wondertwins

Blessed- Sorry you're not feeling well. I know you have a bit of low iron, but do you think it's possible that you're coming down with something? Low iron can make you feel a bit run down, but it sounds like you're more tired and achy than would be expected with anemia. Take care of yourself, and give DH a big hug for being such a dear. I'm sure he understands that you didn't mean it personally when you bit his head off. :hugs:


----------



## kkl12

Mouse- This is the type of high chair we put on our registry... space is an issue so I'm hoping it works out 
https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-Space-Saver-Chair-Girls/dp/B005IWM9B8/ref=sr_1_64?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1325798998&sr=1-64
My mom got us the Chicco Key Fit travel system as an early shower gift... It had the best reviews I think. We will probably just get an inexpensive small stroller to use for quick trips because of the size.

Missy- I hope everything is ok and the bleeding stops.

Danielle- right now you need to focus on you, Izzy and baby. You deserve someone who will treat you better. I hope things get better for you :hugs:

Blessed- sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you start feeling better soon and I'm glad you have DH to help out.


----------



## lozza1uk

Im leaving the highchair until weaning time, but friends have recommended a really cheap ikea one. Apparently the key thing to watch for is it being easy to clean so no awkward bits for food to get trapped in.
Mitch - thanks for the recommendations, Lincoln would be about right. And you need to wind down!!
Damn, forgot everything else I was about to say!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ah yes, cupcake thanks! I only popped into JoJo yesterday as it's 2 mins from my house and they hadn't reduced stuff this much. Will definitely get on first thing and buy, have a few bits from there and it's good quality and fits nicely.
Blessed - hope you're feeling a bit better, like WT says maybe you're comig down with something? Rest up x


----------



## mitchnorm

Blessed - sorry you arent feeling well :cry:.....I am sure DH with give you some huge:hugs: even if you did snap at him. Surely he is used to those pregnancy hormones by now....it is number 6 :happydance:

I feel as if I have hit a wall in shopping for baby now....I have quite alot of things and have lost motivation.....thats sounds really bad. I think its either cos I started shopping too early and was too efficient with getting everything in advance and I cant think what else I need ....OR I am just so knackered from work and being back after Xmas. Plus hubbys family still hanging around and I cant start with washing all the clothes etc anyway. Fed up

Well at least his brother has finally told us when he is 'dropping by' next....apparently staying with us from Saturday til Monday....but no time. Plus we lost another cleaner...the company who we are going through are terrible....thats gonna be 2 weeks without my cleaner clean....with company around I am not a happy bunny

Sorry rant over


----------



## Glowstar

Blessed - sorry you're not well....hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:

Scan went well today, baby is lying in head down position :thumbup: he weighs approx 2lbs 5oz which is on the 50th centile so pretty much bang in the middle.
My Cyst has grown :nope: it's gone back up to what it was when initially discovered which is 7cm but apparantly will not affect having a vaginal delivery but I will have to have a scan 6 weeks after delivery to see what's happening.
I had a bit of a rant today though. The scans are always on time but waiting to see a Dr after :wacko: another hour and half wait :growlmad: was then ushered in by a moody Dr who just rushed through everything and even forgot to test my urine. When I came out I noticed the results/measurements of the scan she quickly flashed in front of us was not stuck in my notes like all the other scans I've had. I knocked back on the door and a Midwife came and went to ask the Dr why....the answer I got was 'she doesn't need it, it's kept in her hospital notes' :shrug: So I haven't actually 'seen' what the sonographer wrote or babies actual measurements. Maybe I'm just hormonal but it really pi$$ed me off :shrug:
Anyhoo here is a picture of my wee munchkin 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/babybirkett28weeks1day.jpg

flicking through recent pages I see there was talk of birth plans. All I will say is mine will be very simple. 
With regards to 'forceps' delivery or having an episiotomy I had both with my first. I would have both again if it meant getting baby out quickly (my baby was very distressed) I would also rather have a surgical cut which is MUCH quicker and easier to heal than tearing. I had tearing inside and out with DD2 and it took MUCH longer to heal. 
Obviously in the big scheme of things I would rather not have any of the above but my view is when babies health is on the line and a quick delivery is needed I will do whatever they see as fit to make sure baby is OK :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about your cleaners, Mitch. I hate watching dust pile up.

Blessed -- :hugs: I'm sure your DH understands. You're bringing a lot to the table right now in terms of being a mommy and wife, so don't be too hard on yourself. You can always be sweet to him later and apologize if the urge strikes.

KKL, I like that booster seat, too! I think aside from the dog the only reason I'm not going just with a booster is that our dining room chairs make the worst sound when you drag them around. So the chairs can stay put and we can move the frame of the high chair. I do like having the booster seat option, though.

I'd probably leave a lot of this stuff until later but my shower is next month and I figured we had to have some stuff on the registry. 

I'm starting to feel calmer about getting everything done. Next Tuesday we have a professional organizer/designer coming for a consultation. We just need some objective eyes to help us move the rooms around and get set up. And then as soon as she leaves I have to head off to my GTT (my doctor's office sends you out to an independent lab). Boo! Hiss!


----------



## waula

oooh thanks very much for the tip off on the JoJo stuff - just got 2 nursing tops and a long sleeved nursing nightdress and 3 of those tommee tippee closer to nature feeding bottles for £27 - ideal! Got the bottles just in case BF doesn't go to plan or for top-ups! Feeling super-organised and a little bit concerned I may have done too much too soon...what will I do in :smug: 12 days time :smug: when I'm on maternity :smug:!!!!

Mitch - sorry you feel a bit down and ranty - and that you are still being "dropped" in on by family - don't they realise Christmas is well and truly over??!!!! Big :hugs: xxx oh, and I want to see your bumpy please - you tempted us earlier by saying it was looking big!!! :haha: show us yours and I'll show you mine!!! :haha: and also...I would be in bloody agony if I had spent 5 hours driving - please can you slow down a bit at work and see if you can spend more time either at home or at the office :hugs: you wouldn't believe the difference in my mentality just by bringing my maternity 2 weeks earlier... 

and all you ladies who have written birth plans - hats off!!!! mine is currently 3 words long "get. baby. out." so maybe I should work on that a bit. :blush: Want to go in with an open mind - the only things I am not open about are forceps - just have a big thing about instrumental births, if I can't push it out then I think I would opt for a caesar - I am somewhat extrapolating from cows (!) but we would opt for a good caesar than a poor calving every time for cow and calf and when I saw that 10lb 10oz baby getting dragged out last night on One Born then being all floppy and not breathing for 3 mins it definitely confirmed that in my mind! :wacko:
xxx


----------



## waula

Lovely pic of your little one glowstar! And as much as I say I don't want forceps, obviously if it got to the stage where LO was distressed and being compromised then whatever it took to get it out safely would be fine - just thought the state the baby was in last night was a bit too close to the danger line and you'd hope that a decision could be made sooner about babies like that... xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - i would love to slow down with work now...but for some reason i feel guilty....like i need to work extra hard to make up for 10 months off...silly i know. Plus the way the companys treating people at the moment i dont think i should be busting a gut :nope:...... a bump pic is definately over due. Will get on to it tomorrow ......promise:happydance:


----------



## waula

Oh Mitch - we shouldn't feel guilty for the 10months "off" work - i do know what you mean though, when you have been/still are a career girl it takes some readjustment doesn't it. That feeling of guilt for me has really faded off over Christmas though - my back has taken enough and I do feel ready in a way... just don't get yourself run down/stressed out about work please and get that diary cleared for Feb!!!! Waula's orders... :hugs: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: xdaniellexpx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I am lying in hospital! I appear to be contracting quite a bit so they've given me steroids... No fun.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for the well wishes ladies. i couldnt fall asleep, but it was nice that he took the kids grocery shopping with him and i got to lay down and do nothing for a couple hours. thats just unheard of for me. im feeling much better now. 

wt- i could very well be coming down with something. my boys had colds they just got over so i could be catching that. i hope not. im kinda hoping its the lack of sleep. thats much easier to deal fix quickly.

ft- thats cool you guys have a shot. although i dont think it took longer than 10 minutes for mine to come out, maybe 3-4 minutes. i could be a freak though :wacko: by the time they have cleaned and weighed the baby, gotten them all ready to go, im waiting and have already delivered the placenta long before and even been stitched when needed. 

i hadnt done the waiting on the placenta to stop pumping blood, but will probably this time around. i had heard of it, but never really looked into it. after reading an article on it (maybe on here) i think i will.


----------



## blessedmomma

missy!!!!!! i hope you dont deliver right now!!!! 

sending prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Me too!.thank you honey. I have to stay in tomorrow night too as the second dose should be 24 hours later! Bum!


----------



## KellyC75

MissyBlaze said:


> I am lying in hospital! I appear to be contracting quite a bit so they've given me steroids... No fun.

:hugs:

Message to baby: 'Stay cooking for mumma please' :baby:


----------



## blessedmomma

yuck, at least they are taking good care of you. can they give you anything to possibly stop contractions??? i had preterm labor at 27 weeks with my first and they gave me something called newbane (not sure if i spelled that right) it stopped contractions.


----------



## wouldluvabub

MissyBlaze said:


> I am lying in hospital! I appear to be contracting quite a bit so they've given me steroids... No fun.

Omg!! I hope you and little one are ok!! How scary!!


----------



## newfielady

Sorry I missed so much ladies. I hope everyone is well. I had a busy day today. Got my hair done, went to Healthy baby Club, finished work and got school all paid for. :D A productive day to say the least. :thumbup: Baby girl must be trying to turn around today because she is digging into my ribs. It really hurts too. :wacko:
Take care :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

xdaniellexpx said:


> well laides dont think i will be round here much shit hit the fan last night found out ex has been wth somebody else :( he keeps thinking it ok as we werrnt together but come on matter of days after splitting
> 
> and mums husband had a metal breakdown gone missing tryed to commit last time hasent been seen since 5pm last night police out with helecopters and dogs thinking the worse now :cry:
> 
> any 1 feel free to speak to me on fb an keep eveyone posted on this ill try and get on when i can
> love u all x

Thinking of you Danielle. You sure are having a rough time of it. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, goodness, Missy! I hope they're able to stop your contractions. 

However, you being 31+ weeks and having steroids, your baby if born now would do very well--I think I read that the odds of lasting medical conditions are as low at 31 weeks as they are at term. Of course we hope baby stays put and cooks all the way, but just to reassure you. :hugs:


----------



## kymied

Missy, I hope everything turns out well.

We were given a high chair. I'm not sure what brand it is or anything, it's upstairs and I don't feel like going to check it.

What would you suggest putting on a registry? We've been given a ton of stuff: clothes, car seat, bouncer, swing, crib, changing table/bath, foam floor pads.... What's left that we need? (I've already purchased plenty of cloth diapers)


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- you could always go to the store your gonna use and just look around. there might be things to go along with your items like crib bedding/extra sheets, bath towels/wash cloths, extra blankets, diaper bag, toys, etc. it may seem like you have everything but if you actually go in you might see extras of things you need. even thinigs you dont need but just want


----------



## lauraclili

Missy, I hope you're doing ok. Thinking of you. 

X


----------



## Glowstar

Missy hope you are ok xxx

FT - nice bump x


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies!!

Missy i hope everything is ok? Your in the best place though just keep telling LO to stay put a little bit longer!!!! Will be on tender hooks for you till we hear an update though! xx

FT gorgeous bump! WT is right you look pregnant but not huge. i bet you have a huge growth spurt at some point soon. 

Glow - love the scan pic, sorry they were a bit s***y with you at the hospital though. 

Highchairs - we're not going to get one till baby is a bit bigger, but only gonna get a cheap one from mothercare, all i;m worried about with it is the straps to keep baby in, My little cousin seems to manage to get out of his and i've seen straps round his neck before, very scary, so a good solid strap that she can not escape from is all i wont. 

AFM I'm feeling really ill again :( i think i actually have a chest infection and if it's still painful this afternoon I'm gonna make another doctors appointment.


----------



## lozza1uk

*Missy* - hope you had a good night, you seem to be very calm under the circumstances - the best way to be!:hugs:

*L&L* - wrap up warm:hugs:

*Glow* - lovely picture! Annoying about the hospital being so crap though. You're far less likely to lose your notes than the hospital I suspect:wacko:
*
Cupcake *- thanks again for the JoJo heads up. I bought one of those feeding tops in the sale there last week for £19, so i'm going to take it back today and i've just ordered the same top for £5! Plus a couple of others and a sleeping bag! I bought a medium without trying it on, and you're right, they do come up quite big. Just wondering though, if our boobs swell up again massively when milk comes in do i need that extra space? :shrug: Have ordered one colour in medium and one in small. Have to remember i won't have the bump either!

I slept better last night, only got up to pee at 6am!:happydance:
New laptop arrived this morning too so hopefully I can keep up better and not on my iphone!:happydance:


----------



## MsCrow

Cupcake, thank you for the link!!! Got a short sleeved night dress in berry which is such good timing as I'm starting to not fit my satin slips, damn it. £5 was a bargain, particularly as there's no postage.

I'd say they size WAY larger, I have listed two vest tops on ebay in a 'small' and an 8 because they were laughably huge. It matters less with a nightdress but for me, the tops are no good.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all!!

Firstly, Missy...thinking of you:hugs:...hope little one stays put but to echo what Mouse said....you are quite far on so baby should be fine if he/she does decide to show :happydance:. However I am hoping for a few more weeks of cooking for that baby.....we want you to suffer the final stages of whaledom like us :winkwink::kiss:

Waula - Have taken your instructions and from the 2st February I am slowing right down :thumbup:...sod em!

LandL - sorry you are feeling rubbish....I have my second cold in as many months....lots of it going about but I seem to be working through it (with NO DRUGS!!!) while everyone else drops off at work. I am a sucker and should just stay in bed........

Which is actually where I am now :happydance:....until I need to leave for Southampton appt at 12pm. Earlier meeting cancelled....result!

I am not getting a high chair yet but will probably get one of the booster style seat ones....my nephew has one and it can be put anywhere. I have however asked my parents to buy the little one this which can be multi use
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3768648/Trail/searchtext>BABY+SEATS.htm. My nephew LOVES his.

I think someone asked about rockers too....we have bought this one (the only gender specific items of toys/furniture we have https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bright-Sta...s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1325843715&sr=1-4...though its more of a pale pink when assembled.


----------



## littleANDlost

Woo mitch your coming down to me!!! lol. You should take it easy though if your feel poorly!! our bodies our cooking babies as well as trying to get better when we're ill!!! It takes it out on you!

is it really bad that I'm sat here poking my bump to wake poppet up?? She's been moving fine this morning, had me up at 4 and was rolling around when i got up at 8 but i like to watch my belly rolling around and poking out lol. She laying right across my belly so if i push on one side she pokes right out the other lol.


----------



## MsCrow

Lol, L&L I do the same, MrC was doing it, poking somewhere on me and receiving a poke to his hand back. 

I was slightly worried that the baby likes to be head up a LOT, or bundled into a ball, there's no discernable turn to head down yet...Guess I'll see what the MW says on Tuesday.

Thinking of you Missy!


----------



## mitchnorm

:haha: L and L.....I poke my baby too...poor thing. Hubby laughs cos I complain when she is really active around 10-11pm when I want to sleep then I poke her awake when I am....I dont do it that often though :winkwink:. I come down to Southampton fairly regularly - we have a very large installation of my products in Southampton General pathology labs....the maternity hospital is right next to it is that right? Never been there

Also has anyone else noticed that sometimes when baby has a good old move and stretch about it not only shakes their belly but I feel like she is actually moving my whole body and making bed vibrate :haha:

Also Uk ladies - have you all been offered maternity ward tours at the hospital where you are having baby? Do they all go it and do you have to ask or does MW offer?


----------



## littleANDlost

Well at my midwife appointment on Wednesday she was laying straight across my belly and she wasn't worried about it at all, she said she still had plenty of time to turn. 
And I'm glad I'm not the only one who pokes lol.

EDIT - Mitch, yea the Maternity wards are just across the road from the General. It's very nice there and everyone I've ever delt with there has been lovely. I've not been offered a tour, and no ones mentioned them at all.


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep I poke a lot, DH tells me off in case i'm hurting it! No idea which way its lying, hopefully the midwife will tell me at the 31 week appt next week.

My hospital offers tours, I had to phone them to book on. Amazingly they're in the evening or weekends - unlike this area to be so helpful with times as the antenatal classes are on a Monday morning. Fortunately DH's boss has told him he has to go (he only asked yesterday after telling me he couldn't come, and i threw a strop). He's only asked for the first one, i want him at all really!


----------



## mitchnorm

I think I will ask my MW at my 31 week appt next week and see if we can get a tour....or perhaps I should just call them direct? mmmmm

Would like a bit of a look around.....if only to find out exactly where I need to go to when something happens :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

Ok so i know we've spoken about peezing, who knew that if you were sick it also happened? may have just peed on my bathroom floor a little :(. Was coughing and started heaving and was sick a little, sadly though didn't think to squeeze and stop any wee coming out. I'm only in PJ bottoms and it has gone everywhere, how disgusting :(. TMI i know sorry. :blush:


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza, are you Tameside antenatal classes all early? Mine are all late on a Thursay evening which is good.

I rang the maternity unit and booked on for a tour the weekend after next - they take place on Sundays at 6pm which is helpful.

Hmm, I am at work and the baby is quiet. I wonder if we're too tired out from going back to swimming? It was bliss to be in a pool this morning.

Poor L&L, how distressing but take heart, it's happened to me too :(


----------



## Glowstar

MrsC - I'm booked on the tour for the 15th.


----------



## lozza1uk

MrsC - no i'm at Wythenshawe (or University Hospital of South Manchester to give it the proper name!) so covered by Trafford. Antenatal classes are 2 hours on a Monday morning in the local library. Very handy for me as its a minutes walk, but not so great for DH!


----------



## MsCrow

Rats, my memory is pants, someone is also booked into Tameside.


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow said:


> Rats, my memory is pants, someone is also booked into Tameside.

Glowstar!:dohh:


----------



## MsCrow

lozza1uk said:


> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> Rats, my memory is pants, someone is also booked into Tameside.
> 
> Glowstar!:dohh:Click to expand...

:dohh: indeed

I wanted to type Glowstar but it somehow felt wrong!


----------



## mitchnorm

So did you ladies just call directly to hospital? To maternity ward itself? I am wondering which dept to call


----------



## kymied

We're going to childbirth class on the 22nd and 29th. Four hours each day. Wednesday night I went to a breastfeeding class (hubby didn't, he has a cold and didn't want to get all the preggos sick.) It was casual and informative, a lot of talk about how to get the proper latch on and things like that. And we got to meet one of the lactation consultants that will help us when the baby arrives.

So I was planning on stopping work after the baby arrives, switching to per-diem and only working Saturdays. I have an hour commute so partial days is not really possible. We figured out how to make this affordable, only losing a small portion of our income. Now my mom says she's thinking about taking widow's benefits in March and only working part time. If that was the case she could watch the baby and I could go to work knowing he was with someone I trust. But do I want to? Is being away from a 3 month old for 10-11 hours too much? Do you get enough bonding time with them? Is extra money worth having someone else parent your child the majority of the time? I just don't know.

Added: I haven't yet booked a hospital tour but I wondered the halls the other day. Does that count? My friend is delivering there any day now so I'm sure we'll be back there soon.


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> So did you ladies just call directly to hospital? To maternity ward itself? I am wondering which dept to call

Sort of. I don't have a named midwife, just community midwives and they're based at the hospital so I rang them. I have one number for pretty much everything - i'd try your midwife first if you have one.


----------



## lozza1uk

Kymied - could you do Saturdays at first and then work longer say after 6 months? That will give your mum some time to adjust and enjoy her free time first as well. I agree 3 months is pretty short but I know 12 weeks is about all the mat leave you guys get. I guess we're pretty lucky here.


----------



## mitchnorm

Frimley Park Hospital have only just stopped doing the tours......rubbish!!!:growlmad: Apparently you can go onto NHS website and they now do virtual tours...hmmmmm


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh and my NCT classes start this weekend...one all day Sunday 8th then next Tuesday night for a couple of hours (breastfeeding one - are you all taking fellas to that too??) and then another all dayer next Sunday 15th.

The NHS dates (which are just one whole day - a Saturday) clash with either NCT or my college course so I have decided to see how the NCT ones go before deciding if I need extras. Also if I dont like any of the ladies on NCT I will try and fit in an NHS one - see what they are like :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm snuggled in bed having a Glee day!!!!! :) Much happier now. 
Will catch up with everyone soon!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - when i went to book onto the antenatal classes, the midwife said to bring DH to the breastfeeding one - it was probably the most important (i'd assumed he could miss it). 
Just checked the NCT website in case they had any new courses, and they've got an evening class about 100m from my house but for June! Really annoyed as I could find nothing convenient for Feb/March when i looked months ago and now there are 2 classes that would have been perfect. Just hope there are nice people on the NHS one!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Are you ladies having separate bags for labour and hospital stay? Is that what your supposed to do?? I'm really confused or just 1 bag with everything in it... Also what size bag are you taking.. I have a medium size suit case that I figured I would use for both mine and babies things. I also have an over night bag for anything that doesn't fit plus hubbies stuff.. Is that to much..???


----------



## Glowstar

I've just got an overnight bag for myself, can fit book etc for OH and any small bits he might want and a changing bag for all the baby stuff.


----------



## wouldluvabub

We are going to a private hospital and will stay for about 3 nights depending how we feel! So I think an overnight bag would be too small.. I read about people having a separate bag for labour.. Is that the normal thing to do?? I just planned on having 1 with everything I needed..


----------



## Glowstar

I would have thought a smallish pull along suitcase type would be fine but maybe you could put all babies stuff in a seperate changing bag?? 
I'm hoping to only be in one night at the most. 
At the end of the day you have to pack what's right for you, OH and baby. So if you need a bigger bag so be it. 
I didn't need anything while in labour. But I suppose some people use an iPod or if you've had an epidural a book? All I needed was nightshirt, dressing gown and slippers.


----------



## mitchnorm

I really need to start thinking about hospital bags, birthing plans and the like....:nope:....just cant get my head around it at the moment.

I was simply taking mine and baby stuff in one bag and I will get hubby to throw some things in a holdall for him - keeps them separate and saves us all digging around in one bag. 

I guess in terms of nighties, PJs and slippers etc I have to presume these may not survive the event....i.e. dont take any of my best stuff in with me eh?:winkwink:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks! That's helpful!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

mitchnorm said:


> I really need to start thinking about hospital bags, birthing plans and the like....:nope:....just cant get my head around it at the moment.
> 
> I was simply taking mine and baby stuff in one bag and I will get hubby to throw some things in a holdall for him - keeps them separate and saves us all digging around in one bag.
> 
> I guess in terms of nighties, PJs and slippers etc I have to presume these may not survive the event....i.e. dont take any of my best stuff in with me eh?:winkwink:

I actually brought cheap bigger undies today as one of my friends who has a 3 month old said I needed lots of pairs of knickers!! She said she ruined a few! She also recommended really big clothing as everything felt clingy and annoying to her.. So I've listened to that advice and I'll take anymore I can get!


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch, I just got stuff out of primark and then not to fussed if it gets ruined. Dressing gown was £7.90, nightie was £4, slippers were £2 (all in the sale). 

I didn't use music, I found it too distracting and not calming at all. I tend to go very inwards and quiet when in labour. I'd then just have a normal chat in between contractions.


----------



## mitchnorm

Good idea ladies....may pop along to Primark and pick up some items including loads of spare knickers I guess. Still need to get maternity pads and the ones for the bed....I am NOT ruining this mattress, I love it :haha:

Just said to hubby that I am feeling totally unmotivated to do anything baby related....however I think I will be more inclined to after his brother and SIL leave...they come back tomorrow (so am getting house resorted and tidied etc) and then off on Monday....means I can start cleaning the baby clothes and sorting the nursery out properly with the more gender specific stuff (as we know and no one else does)


----------



## firsttimer1

Sorry i didnt get on here last night, BBump was going reallllly slow for me for some reason :(

Right - catch up!

*Glow* - YAY for baby being perfect and lovely :hugs:

*Missy* - i am so glad u went in as they will look after you and evreything will be fine

*L&L - * - See the doc hun - its no fun being ill :( keep warm, drink lots and tk it easy xxx

*Danielle *- any update hun? really hope ur ok....? xxx

*Glow - * Yer primark sounds great for knickers, nightie etc for labour... but my nearest one is Oxford which is mental to get too.... may try asda in MK.... but thats just as far really :haha:

Well this morning ive managed to take down all the christmas cheer and tree; put a slow cook stew on (which i was too tired to do the other day heehee) and sorted out my car insurance.......shame im now too exhausted to clean as the house is a* MESSSSSSS*


----------



## mitchnorm

I feel you on the cleaning motivation :cry:

Our 'new' cleaner has just cancelled second week in a row and the company is sorting a 3rd one....hopefully 3rd time lucky and they will stick around. Pain in the rear end as hubbys bro and SIL land on us again tomorrow til Monday. Soooo tonight is cleaning, decorations down and indian takeaway yummmmmyyy


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - have u been scaring them off??? :haha:

I should have got a cleaner :( But when i clean i REALLY clean..... i literally take a day and a half .... and i like things done my way heehee :haha:

so prob wouldnt have worked out ;)

So ive got my birth plan as done as it can be; start antenatal classes on Thursday (DH comes to all 3 of them - thankfuly i would hate to go alone) and i have a word doc of what to pack in my labour bag.

mmmmm. what to do now.

suppose i shud buy the stuff which is meant to be IN the bag... but really cant be bothered :dohh:

Hope Missy is okay ... xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Oops - just realised that osunded like i was saying a pro cleaner wouldnt do as thorough a job as me :rofl: Thats NOT what i meant. i meant im not sure i woulfd benefit from one as i always go on obsessive cleaning sprees anyway!!!!

:blush:


----------



## lozza1uk

On bags I'm planning to take one for me (with a book/ipod for DH) and then probably my changing bag for the baby with some nappies and a couple of sleepsuits in? I'm not sure but I think i'll only be in overnight if the baby's born late in the day. Otherwise I think we're kicked out after a few hours - will be asking at antenatal!

Thanks for the Primark tip - I might have to take a day off rather than brave the Manchester Primark on a Saturday!

I'm off to bake some blueberry scones & a shepherds pie.:munch: I've really taken the piss workwise this week, good thing i'm not busy. Hopefully Monday will be the start of a productive week!


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies.
FT- I like to clean things a certain way so having someone else do it just wouldn't work for me either. OCD :rofl:
I hope Missy is okay. Where are you Missy, you know how we worry. Especially at this later stage, when people dissapear it's a little frightening.:argh:


----------



## newfielady

Oh god, you ladies have sent me into another tail spin now. Just as I thought I was getting it under control. I don't have my birthplan ready, I don't even _know_ what should be in my hospital bag and I don't *own* a diaper bad yet. :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza- mmmmm ive never had a blueberry scone, sounds yum. Infact i dont think ive ever baked scones myself... that can be my next food mission :) Yer i would only ever go to primark (or shopping at all in my case) on a week day... x

In terms of my birth bag or whatever its called i think im going to bring a small pull along suitcase but within it have a bag for baby and a bag for me & DH :) 

are u all doing your bags for week 35 yeh? someone told me thats when to have it ready for??


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza, there is a good Primark in Bury. Not sure if that's to far.

If anyone can't get to primark, do you have a peacocks?? They had loads of slippers/night wear reduced. X

I know, worried about missy too and where is emera??

Crap spelling - on my phone!!


----------



## wondertwins

We didn't hear from Emera at all yesterday. :( Missy, Emera and anyone else trying to have bubs before March needs to stop! ;) :hugs:

EDIT TO ADD: P.S. Good morning, y'all! Didn't mean to jump into the convo with only negative stuff, but I went to bed last night worried about not having heard from Emera so I'd hoped to find a post from her.


----------



## firsttimer1

OK wel im now also worried about danielle - as well as missy and emera - as her fb status simply says 'RIP'.

Do you remember Danielle sd her mums partner had gone missing and police were searching for him? I hope im totally drawing incorrect conculsions and that everything is ok :( :(

Oh man.


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> OK wel im now also worried about danielle - as well as missy and emera - as her fb status simply says 'RIP'.
> 
> Do you remember Danielle sd her mums partner had gone missing and police were searching for him? I hope im totally drawing incorrect conculsions and that everything is ok :( :(
> 
> Oh man.

Oh dear. I had noticed but never put it together. :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

I may be - and am hoping i am - wrong. xxx i dont want to FB her as its not really appropriate atm xx will just keep her in thoguhts for now :(

Ok we need to cheer up. Danielle, missy and emera are all going to be -and are - fine!

*OK come on.... which boy name do you prefer ladies? George or Edward? xxx*


----------



## wondertwins

Oy. I had assumed Danielle's post was related to her relationship. Regardless, our March Mamas need to have a better patch of luck and health right now. I insist. :thumbup: We really are hitting the home stretch and babies will be in our arms soon. Hugs all around. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I would probably lean towards George, but they are both such classic names. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## firsttimer1

I agree - we need some luck WT :hugs:

me and OH want to have about 4 boys names ready for the day of birth but george and edward are all we have :cry:

WE ARE SOOO PICKY! :cry:


----------



## wondertwins

What are your criteria for names? A few nice names that I'd put in the same category as Edward and George are: Frederick, Nathaniel, Nicholas, Zachary...

Of course it's hard to suggest names across the pond because the associations and commonality are often really different.


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies!

Sorry didn't mean to dissappear, didn't get to check on the computer or phone yesterday as i was having a nice relaxing day with OH and Roh, our first day with just the 3 of us since before Christmas, so ignored the laptop for the day!

I really hope Missy is ok! :hugs:

I'm fine i think, the odd contraction here and there but nothing regular. Am about to call the MW again though as i have a horrible feeling i might be leaking waters :dohh: I thought it was just a peeze, but then its been like dripping out when there is no other pressure too :wacko: Hoping its just my bladder getting very squished, or some swamp crotch related activity, but think it might be a good idea to check it out considering the contraction situation....

*Sigh* would be quite nice just to have the standard backache and have i bought enough baby clothes worries to be honest! :dohh:


----------



## MsCrow

OK, who is on the 'in need of brackets' list?

(((Emera)))
(((Missy)))
(((Danielle))) 

:flower:

Hope things are ok with you all ladies and can check in to update your fretting internet-sisters.

On the upsite, TKMaxx are having a clearance and picked up a gro-swaddle for £1. :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Whew. Thanks for checking in, Emera. Don't leave us like that. ;) Hope everything checks out and you're not leaking waters. Plus, it will be much more fun for us to tease you about peezing that leaking waters. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Emera! :hugs: good for you having a nice family day. But yes - ring the MW for some reassurance :hugs: Yay that your ok :flower:

WT- we dont even have criteria..... apart from i guess we like old classic names that arent TOO popular. We discussed Freddie but then started doing impressions of Freddie Krugar so that ruined that (but was good fun :haha: )

Nathaniel.... mmmm...... might have a think about that one. and i quite like the nickname 'Nate' ....... thanks hun :flower:


----------



## newfielady

FT- I like Nathaniel as well. But I also like Edward. Wouldn't work for us as my step father is Edward and I a huge twilight fan. :dohh: lol.
Emera- glad to see you're okay I just hope your not leaking waters.

AFM- I got my Birth Plan done now. :thumbup:. At least I accomplished something today. Be ready, it's a long one lol.
Name: Shaumini Sheppard
Partner's Name: Daniel Sheppard
Due Date: March 20 2012

Allergies: laytex
Blood Type: A
Rh Factor: +

Health Care Provider Name: Dr. Farhat
Hospital/Birthing Center where you plan to deliver: Central Health

Labor induction/augmentation

If I go past my due date if baby and I's health is not at risk, I would prefer not to be induced

I would prefer trying the following methods to induce labor:
* Walking
* Sexual Intercourse

Environment
I would like the following to be present during labor: Daniel, family
I would like the following to be present during actual birth: Daniel
I would like to bring music.
I would like to wear my own clothes.
I would prefer to stay in one room during labor, birth, and post delivery if available.
I would like to be able to walk around, mobility is important to me.

Equipment
I would like the following equipment available to me. If unavailable, I would like to bring them with me, if possible.
* Birthing bed
* Shower

Preparation
I would prefer not to be given an enema
I would prefer no IV unless absolutely necessary.

Monitoring
I would prefer no monitoring to be done if there are no signs of distress.
I would prefer external monitoring if monitoring is necessary.

Anesthesia - Pain medication
I would prefer to try laboring without pain medication. I will ask if I would like something for pain. Please do not ask me.
I would like to try narcotic medications before being offered an epidural.

First Stage of Labor
I do not want to be seperated from my partner during labor or birth.
I would like the option of returning home if my labor is not progressing.
I would like no time limits on laboring and prefer labor not to be augmented unless medically necessary.
I would prefer my water not be broken during labor.
I would prefer vaginal exams kept to a minimum.




Episiotomy
I'd prefer not to have an episiotomy.

Second Stage of Labor (pushing)
I would like to be able to try any position comfortable during pushing.
I would like to wait to push until I feel the urge even if I am fully dilated.
I would like no time limits on pushing.
I would like counting to help me push.

After Birth
My partner does not wish to cut the cord. Please do not ask.
I would like to have baby\'s first bath and assessment to be done in my presence.
I do not wish to see my placenta after birth. Please do not show it to me.
I would like baby to room in with me.
I would like to be discharged as soon as possible.

Cesarian Section


Breastfeeding
bottlefeed
I would like my baby to have a pacifier. I am aware of the risks for nipple confusion.

Circumcision
I do not want to have my baby circumcised.

Additional Comments
If Cesarian Section is needed, I do NOT want to be awake. Baby should be given to Daniel asap. Do NOT offer me an epidural. I would like baby cleaned before being given to me.


----------



## littleANDlost

Emera - glad to hear your ok, hopefully you just have some monster swamp crotch going on.

with the hospital bag i was actually planning on having two one for the labour and one that will stay in the car in case i have to stay in for any reason. When i lost Lilly i was in the hospital for 5 days as i had to have a blood transplant and even though OH kept brining clean things in for me he actually stayed in the hospital with me each night so it was really tiring for him to keep going back and forth. I'm just planning on taking extra clothes and toiletries in another bag so that my hospital bag for the labour can be smaller and i'm hoping to not need the second bag at all.

FT i love Edward!! that was one of my boy choices!


EDIT - awesome birth plan newfi! you need to treat yourself now for your hard work!


----------



## firsttimer1

Brilliant newfie :hugs: how productive do you feel now? :)

and we are both allergic to latex - how odd!!! are u also allergic to cold tomatoes and avocado? I only ask as they are ''rubber'' fruits and link in with latex allergy... if i eat a tiny bit of cold tomato or avocado my lips swell up and i have a natural lip job :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

I haven't even read the whole thing yet, but had to reply already.



newfielady said:


> I would prefer trying the following methods to induce labor:
> * Walking
> * Sexual Intercourse

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You and your DH are absolute little rabbits!!!!


----------



## newfielady

I never realized that before FT. :shock: Maybe that's why I don't like tomatoes :shrug: :rofl:

I also found a good hospital bag checklist online, https://www.hospitalbag.org/print-hospital-bag-checklist.PDF, so now I know what to put in my bag. This day is starting off pretty good. :winkwink:

Ladies, do we bring diapers too? Just noticed that's not on the list. Or does the hospital give you some while you're in there?


----------



## newfielady

wondertwins said:


> I haven't even read the whole thing yet, but had to reply already.
> 
> 
> 
> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> I would prefer trying the following methods to induce labor:
> * Walking
> * Sexual Intercourse
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You and your DH are absolute little rabbits!!!!Click to expand...


:rofl: Thanks. I was wondering if anyone was going to pick up on that. :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> We discussed Freddie but then started doing impressions of Freddie Krugar so that ruined that (but was good fun :haha: )

Whenever Digger reaches his teens and is feeling low, you can tell him you considered naming him Freddie and then do your impersonations. I'm sure that will make him feel much better. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Newfie* - im going to bring some diapers just in case xxx seen as there will be room in my HUGE suitcase :haha:
*
WT -* im sure digs will just be eternally grateful that we never officially called him/her digger :rofl: :haha: although... i fear the name will stick anyway ;) I happen to think Digs is a rather cute name anyway ;)

*SO LADIES *- will any of you post a new bump photo today? I posted my 30week one yesterday and feel lonely :cry:


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- In the US, mommies get all kinds of swag (primarily provided by the companies that are trying to earn our loyalty by offering samples). With DS, I left the hospital with a free receiving blanket, a baby hat, a pack of diapers, a diaper bag filled with formula and other goodies, maternity pads, a pacifier and other little items like that rubber bulb thing that they use to suck snot from the babies nose. :)

EDIT TO ADD: I think Digs is a super cute nickname too. I think it should stick as your family pet name for him.


----------



## Glowstar

I love George, would be on my list but friend has a baby George.

OH seems to be taken with Adam, not sure like it.

OK HERE'S MY BIRTH PLAN

PUUUUUUUSSSHHHHH 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Joy, waiting for OH to get home then back off to Delivery suite. I swear they need to reserve me my own room there :dohh: Fingers crossed for peezy swamp crotch!!! (never thought i'd say that, ever! :haha:)


----------



## wondertwins

At least your L/D suite has internet so you can chat with us. :)


----------



## littleANDlost

I think it depends on the hospital if they provide nappies. And if your planning on bottle feeding i think some hospitals say you have to bring your own bottles and formula. Best to check with the hospital or take some just in case. 

FT i was planning on taking a 31 week photo today as i haven't taken a photo since before Christmas though and i think i've lost weight since being ill so not sure if the bump has gotten bigger or not.


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - maybe we should suck it up and call the baby Diggery for a :blue: and Digglet for :pink: :rofl:

Glow - i can see you spent alot of time on that birth plan - its F.A.N.T.A.S.T.I.C :haha:

Newfie, i dont think we get any free swag in the UK... so i will bring everything just in case :)

emera - fingers tightly crossed hun x

EDIT:

L&L take one anyway hun for your own timeline, then u can decide whether to post it or not :) Sucks your so ill :(


----------



## littleANDlost

emera35 - keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## newfielady

Thanks *Ft*, I think I'll just sneak some in there, in case.
*Wt's*- never heard anyone say that hear. Just complaining about what the hospital feeds the babies because they get it for free. :shrug:
*glowie*- that plan will get you through too. :rofl:
*emera*- swamp crotch is like the grosses thing ever, so it must be babd when we wish it on ourselves.


----------



## newfielady

Oh yeah, forgot to add. Digger is a cute pet name. But try explaining how he/she got that nickname to them when they're teenagers. :rofl: I shall take a new bump pic when I get out of the shower. lol.


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I just took a bump pic two days ago, so theoretically, mine wouldn't show any progress. Of course, I am gaining weight at an alarming rate, so it's possible it could have grown in 2 days. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ok WT i will let you off..... but *MITCH* defo owes us one after saying she is huge yesterday :rofl:

yay newfie cant wait to see it :)

love seeing everyones bumps photos :)


----------



## lozza1uk

newfielady said:


> wondertwins said:
> 
> 
> I haven't even read the whole thing yet, but had to reply already.
> 
> 
> 
> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> I would prefer trying the following methods to induce labor:
> * Walking
> * Sexual Intercourse
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You and your DH are absolute little rabbits!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: Thanks. I was wondering if anyone was going to pick up on that. :haha:Click to expand...


I actually spat my tea back into the cup :rofl::rofl:

Emera - I was about to come back on here and ask how you were. Just had a very failed attempt at baking scone (the dough was too wet and is now in the bin) :cry:and I was wishing you were here! Hope everything goes OK.

On names, I like George and Edward, and actually WT you've picked out my favourites, plus DH name! Think I prefer George on balance.
I can't have George as it was an ex.:blush: 
DH is called Nathan Edward which rules those out. Our middle name is definitely Frederick as conveniently both our Grandad's were called that so its not showing any favouritism and is important to Nathan who was close to his. My current favourite combination is Zachary Frederick P... to be called Zac. Still considering whether to have Freddie as a first name, but i'm not sure as Freddie sounds cute as a kid, but will it look good on a CV?


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza you could have fredrick and then call him freddie, meaning the long version goes on CVs etc when older.... Freddie is a lovely name x

Yup i think im pulling towards George over Edward... but think DH now likes Edward. Im going to throw Nate (Nathaniel) into the mix tonight and see what DH says :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmm are any of you ''dumpling supremos''? I want to throw some dumplings into my stew but mine always break up and are a bit heavy. 

Is it best to oven them or something first??? no idea.


----------



## littleANDlost

my aunty makes amazing dumplings but i have no idea what her secret is lol so i am no help!


----------



## newfielady

Ft- I scrolled back through and found your pic, you don't look so huge to me. :shrug:
Also, (when I take my pic) the bottom of my belly is broke out in a rash. So itchy, so just ignore that. :haha:
lozza- sorry dearie, didn't mean to make you spit. lol. My nephew is named Nathan Edward, how funny. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

I know, i feel like i *LOOK* pretty normal :haha: thats why ive decided to disregard fundal until they see me at 36 weeks to check it. 

worst things worst? I have a bigger than average baby. :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

I really don't think they can tell how big your baby is just from measuring you. i know so many people who have either had tiny babies but where measuring higher or had a huge baby when measuring dead on. However big or small your baby is he/she will be perfect!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks hun, im much more relaxed now and as i say if i measure ahead, i measure ahead. Consultant said baby feels normal sized so thats more accurate than fundal im sure :hugs:

stupid dumplings. soooooo cant be bothered.

watching a baby programme on home&health and im sooooooooooooo impatient now to meet Digs :( gahhhhh. i just KNOW i will go overdue too! :dohh:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey laddies 

Hope all you lovelies that are currently trying to jump outta the March Mama's keep cooking your bubba's for a little while yet!! Bloody scary stuff - hope all well xx :hugs:

I feel shattered today so won't gabble too long :wacko: just wanted to try and catch up. It's lovely that we all worry so much if it goes a few days without hearing from anyone!!! Such caring lassies :flower:

FT - I've attached a couple of pics from today (just under 30 weeks) as I didn't want you to feel lonely!! Is anyone else feeling pretty big all of a sudden???? It seems to have crept up overnight!!! :nope: My back is still very sore and it radiated to my bum-cheeks yesterday :blush: hope it's not sciatica and just the way little lady was lying.

Good news though, my sale order from Next has just arrived - lots of little pretties for the little bump-ette...and I popped into the store today and got a 'I love my daddy' romper suit for hubby's birthday next week! Well not exactly for the hubby (not his usual attire)...as that would be a little weird...:haha::haha:

take care xxx

PS Sorry about the quality of photos and the misty mirrors...cleaned them with a cleaner yesterday and by the time I'd finished I was too tired to make sure they were smear-free!!! Must do that tomorrow!!!! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







033.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 10









027.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak - BEAUTIFUL bump :flower:


----------



## citymouse

Just think, FT, if your baby is born big you can start a debate thread about how big babies are the best.

Nice bump, Nicnak! I feel giant too.

Hope Missy and Danielle are okay.

Happy Friday, everybody!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - yep, that's what i'm think we'd probably do if we chose Freddie as a first name. Although I walked past someone yesterday shouting "Freddie, stop that" and it sounded a bit pretentious!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok... i just ran up the stairs... and down again.... and im out of breath. Oh my gosh. so unfit. :dohh:


----------



## littleANDlost

lovely bump Nicnak.

I really hope Missy and Danielle are ok as well :(. Surely Missy should have updated us by now!!


----------



## wondertwins

FT- The stairs kill me, and I try to avoid them when I can. At home.... I simply put the things that need to go upstairs on the bottom step. DH and DS know this is their cue to do it for me. :haha: Luckily our master bedroom suite is downstairs. At work.... the only thing that will justify my taking stairs is food. (I'm sure you're surprised. :haha:) Somehow that manages to motivate me pretty well.


----------



## citymouse

I can't avoid the stairs in our house, but they get me out of breath so fast! And literally every time I say the word "stairs" on the phone with my mom, she says, "You're being very careful, right?" I finally commanded her to stop. It was like Pavlov's dog!


----------



## lauraclili

I hate stairs too! I have a lift key so I use that instead. :haha: 

I love the bumpage Ive seen over the last couple of days. I think I'm overdue a picture too. 

I have no idea about hospital bags or tours or anything. We're planning a home birth and my DH seems to think we don't need to bother with either but I'm really worried that if I need to go in, I'll have nothing g ready. 

FT, I like Edward and George. :) 

Missy, I hope you're doing ok. 

Emera, I'm glad you were ok yesterday and I hope you are ok now. 
xxx


----------



## newfielady

laura- I'd get a bag ready just in case. You wouldn't want to hurry to the hospital and have to stop to pack a bag to brinng with you. :wacko:
Love the bumps. :D


----------



## littleANDlost

Bump!!!!

i look huge! i have actually put weight on! I'm getting a fat back :( AND my bum is covered in stretch marks :( I;m not looking forward to turning into a huge pregnant women over the next 9 weeks. wish i could just stay this size now till she comes out!

I've also put up two from 2 weeks ago to show the difference, not sure the bump is bigger but it's a different shape altogether.
 



Attached Files:







30weeks 3 days (6).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6









30weeks 3 days (2).jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









30weeks 3 days (3).jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6









29 weeks (6).jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5









29 weeks (4).jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nicnak282

FABULOUS bumpage L&L!!! Not at all huge hon :flower: xx

PS Know how you feel - I could do with staying like this for the next 9 weeks or so...not looking forward to putting on a 1lb (or more, gulp!) every week til then!!!! :cry::cry:


----------



## emera35

Nice bumps!

Looks like you can call me Swampeeza! :dance: never thought I'd be happy about that, but I am :) they now want me to stay here because I'm having contractions...well duhh!? I told you that before, and you sent me home in the end, let me go home crazies! :wacko: 
On the plus side I'm in a 2 bed room and the bed next to me are waiting to go to the ward with their teeny gorgeous newborn! :cloud9: I love fresh babies!!! :D


----------



## lauraclili

Gorgeous bumps! 

Here's mine from today and one from 2 weeks ago... Sorry about all the black (I pretty much always wear black but it doesn't photograph well) 

Black dress is today... Blue patterned is two weeks ago as I don't think I've grown very much...
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 06-01-2012 at 16.44 #2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 10









Photo on 14-12-2011 at 16.40.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lauraclili

Swampeeza! I'm so glad things are ok. 

x


----------



## littleANDlost

Emera I'm so glad that it's just swamp crotch, I;m sure they are just being cautious with you and will let you out soon! 

Thanks Nicnak - and I'm already so uncomfortable i don't think i could getting any bigger and still be able to function. 

Laura - Lovely bump! maybe we wont get to much bigger now then if it's not just me thinking we're not getting bigger bump wise.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - your bump is SUPER! and ur lucky if your only JUST getting a fat back. I swear ive had one for months now LOL :haha:

emera - awwwwww i love newborns. ive never even held a small baby so im WAY excited to soon be holding my own. Make sure they get you a cuppa this time if they are keeping you in for a while. and a GOOD cuppa at that!!!

Laura - YYYYAAAAAYYYYY another bump piccie :dance: Your bump looks so neat :) cant see a huge difference but if i look at mine i dont think there was either. so maybe our growth spurts are on the way..... :wacko:

Are you all feeling your LOs LOADS at the mo? Digs is constantly on the go atm. My books says week 30 is the peak of movement due to their size and still having a bit of room? However after week 30 it will calm down a bit...... bet we will all start panicking... :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Arrrggghhhhhhh...I need a rant!!! Apologies in advance... :cry:

Hubby just come home and said he's decided what he wants for his birthday meal next week...he wants me to to cook a big roast dinner for him and his mum and perhaps his brother/ sister in-law the evening before i.e. Monday! Oh, that'll be fun - for you lot!! Every time his family come around I end up being a skivvy and have to do everything (they are quite a lazy family tbh)...whilst they all sit around chatting (or as hubby puts it - he entertains!!) :nope:

To add to this his mum has sight issues - I am very sympathetic and do do a lot to help her like shopping/ cleaning etc. However this will mean I end up getting up during the meal many times to mop up her split drink, get something for her etc, etc like Christmas Day! I know I sound selfish but I really could do without it as feel knackered all the time lately but he is now acting all affronted that I said that I could do without a day in the kitchen with my back the way it is! He so doesn't understand how tired I am feeling lately. :shrug:

I am also sorting out everything for the baby as he doesn't seem really interested and said that I have more time so it's only fair!!! Yes I do have more time as I make the time and I don't sit on my ass watching crap TV and then playing golf/ watching footy all weekend when I'm not at work!!! 

Sorry laddies...I feel like just saying sod it all. I know it's his birthday but he gets looked after every single day by me and feel he is taking the piss a tad. 

Thanks for the virtual ears...I'll be off soon to cook tea (oh the joys!) :haha:

xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Great bumps folks!

FT - I seem to have an active day, followed by a quiet day still. Yesterday was mad, so I think it was worn out by the evening (hence a good night's sleep) but its not done so much today. That probably means waking up tonight and me not sleeping again, hooray. I can feel it move around alot, just not kick out so much.

I look at myself and then people who are about to drop and either i'm going to double in size in the next 9 weeks, or i've got amazing stomach muscles!


----------



## firsttimer1

*L&L* - can i just say again, everytime i see ur 13 week scan photo it cheers me up. i STILLLL love it heehee x

*Nicnak *- :hugs: hunni :( that sucks. Could u talk him into a big take away instead? 
ORRRR could you buy pre-prepped stuff from M&S? They do great pre done veggies and meat. Get some dispoable oven foil trays so that all you have to wash up is plates and cutlery....? AND sit your DH next to his mum so that he is there to help her to stop u putting your back out by getting up & down...... and u dont sound selfish at all hun :hugs:

*Lozza* - i KNOW ive not got great tummy muscles as i never work out etc and eat too much ( :haha: ) and i look at people 8-12 weeks ahead and they seem sooooo much bigger on the whole.... so im guessing the spurt is around the corner..... mmmm.


----------



## littleANDlost

:hugs: nicnak!! you have every right to say no, birthday or not! your heavily pregnant! Men! do they not understand? :( tell him if he wants it then he cook it! i would anyway! lol

FT my LO is mental most of the time. i feel like she is always a millimetre away from skin level and rolling and moving everywhere, i get elbows and knees and a head and a bum all poking out. Shes yet to run out of room!

EDIT Thanks FT. i still love that picture to. She's still just as stubborn because when i try to get her to dance for OH she will refuse and then as soon as he moves he's hand she's off!!


----------



## littleANDlost

My OH is on his way home so i need to go look like i;ve been doing stuff today! may go potter in the kitchen and move things around lol. Shall catch you all latter. 
And missy when you get on here i want a full update with every detail!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG. 

I just watched a chef cut a banana in half and then put it in a frying pan with sugar and caramalise it. He then put vanilla ice cream on it. 

I MUST HAVE IT. dh has just been left a voice mail demanding bananas :dance:


----------



## citymouse

FT, I'm very suggestible, too... looking at L&L's bump pic made me remember the time I saw a pregnant lady at Subway and now all I can think about is Subway. 

And Nicnak, come cook me a roast! :munch: No, seriously, your DH is lucky you cook for him at all. I don't go near the kitchen. Maybe there's some kind of compromise... couldn't his brother or SIL help with his mom during dinner? Or maybe you could call your lazy SIL and ask her to come over early and help?

I don't know, any effort like that sounds supernatural to me so I say rant away!

Swampeeza, I'm glad somebody finally has a nickname to rival all of mine. :haha: Also glad you're... peeing yourself with a swampy crotch, I guess. :rofl: Never thought I would say THAT. I hope they release you! But hurray for a sweet new baby roommate!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ladies, danielle just FB messaged me and said to send her love and she will be on here soon - but just as we feared her step dad was found today :cry:

Im sure she will come on here when she is ready :(

Loads of love to her xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

BOOOOOOOO.......

I am home and not working for a change:happydance:

Ft - i never even thought that daniellees fb update would be about her mums husband :nope:...i thoughut it was a relationship update. Hope shes ok

Glow - loving your birth plan....can i copy that please :haha:

Missy - where are you....hope everythings ok :hugs:

Emera - did i read right that you are back off to hospital???? Hope it goes ok for you :hugs:

And will everyone else please stop being so organised with your birth plans and hospital bag lists (i want to pinch someones pls :winkwink:)

Ok ok with the bump pic demands....off to do one now before i stuffmy face with curry and non alc beers....mmmmm


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Ladies, danielle just FB messaged me and said to send her love and she will be on here soon - but just as we feared her step dad was found today :cry:
> 
> Im sure she will come on here when she is ready :(
> 
> Loads of love to her xxxx

Oh no thats awful news.....:cry: hope shes ok


----------



## firsttimer1

me too :( Poor danielle :(

get that bump pic up - we could all do with cheering up x


----------



## Glowstar

Swampeeza and Missy you are giving us a fright...keep those babies in there please! Glad you just peezed yourself Emera :haha: but BOO HISS for the contractions. Hope you get your cup of tea and some dinner :thumbup:

Lovely bumpage L&L...looks about normal to me...not big not small...just right :thumbup: hope your fella becomes a little more understanding....men eh :grr:

Here's my 28 weeks 2 days bump shot....

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/28weeks2days.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

Thats a gorge bump Glow :dance: u must be stoked that your measuring spot on etc :)


----------



## Glowstar

Poor Danielle :cry:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: for Danielle.


----------



## mitchnorm

Three bump pics no less..... 
But probably sideways again. Sorry x x
 



Attached Files:







Surrey%20Heath-20120106-00059.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 13









Surrey%20Heath-20120106-00060.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 13









Surrey%20Heath-20120106-00061.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: always sideways LOL :haha:

Your bump progression is great mitch, looks fab! I love seeing everyones bumps :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Excuse my messy dressing table :haha:

I think i am spreading a little around the sides which may support the girl bump theory hmmmm


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey glow...fab bumpage and we have a glimpse of your nursery...mobile looks nice in background. I cannot decide on one:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

I cant see any ''side bump''on those photos hun, but of course you can tell better LOL x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> I cant see any ''side bump''on those photos hun, but of course you can tell better LOL x

Abother boy guess from a customer today....thats about 15 boys guesses to 1 girl. Some people are going to be very surprised...unless sonographer got it wrong. I had no idea what i was looking at but he seemed convinced


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely bump Mitch...and you are NOT huge at all!!! 

FT - MW measured at 25 weeks but without tape measure so I suppose in theory I could have been measuring bigger :shrug: obviously having the growth scan is the real truth no matter how big bump is....and I think mine is pretty big. It is my 3rd though and that makes a big difference. This is my biggest bump yet :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

LOL mitch :) ive had a few guesses of both boy AND girl x 

Glow - did you say your having a growth scan soon?

Is anyone else having another scan? 3D / 4D / Wellbeing?

Ive been tempted....


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch it's just a corner of our bedroom with the Cot and some small drawers. I did buy a cot top changer too. The mobile is a Mothercare one...Precious Bear I think? Going to buy the Precious Bear wall hangings to put above the Cot. 
We can't do a nursery as I'd be kicking my girls out of their room even though 'they aren't here all the time and that's not fair. We;ll hopefully move in a year and have 3 bedrooms :winkwink:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/318GSR3qX1L._SX315_.jpg


----------



## Glowstar

I've got another growth scan on the 16th February at 34 weeks :flower:

Think they are keen to check this cyst again as it's grown back to 7cm :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thats right - well that will be here before u know it hun :hugs: and im sure it will be fine :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Cute mobile.....i really cant decide on theme or whether to just go little hint of bright fushsia (we have blackout blinds that colour). I love winnie the pooh stuff but will not match the fushsia...i have spotted some lovely prints for wall but they are colour and not a fushsia match mmmmm

Too confusing :wacko:.


----------



## Glowstar

You could go for neutral tones and then add in pink?

I really like the kids line bedding and wishing I'd waited now as I would have picked the Mosaic transport one :dohh: I like the Lily Pond bedding :winkwink:

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/kidsline/,1047/


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> You could go for neutral tones and then add in pink?
> 
> I really like the kids line bedding and wishing I'd waited now as I would have picked the Mosaic transport one :dohh: I like the Lily Pond bedding :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.preciouslittleone.com/kidsline/,1047/

Thats a great site....i love the lily pond but also the fruit punch one.....:happydance:.

Loving thw mosaic too...very cute for boys


----------



## waula

Missy - any news?? Hoping all is good with you... :hugs:

Here's my bump - seems to have headed south!!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo (10).JPG
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5









photo (11).JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waula

PS Mitch - you have GROWN!!! Looking awesome - and its ALL bump!!! xxx


----------



## citymouse

Nice bumps, lads! 

I'm getting obsessed with adding things to the registry... :shock: Somebody stop me! 

Anyhow, found this list, which I think is hilarious: https://www.stumbleupon.com/su/AW5V...p-10-passive-aggressive-presents-for-parents/


----------



## Glowstar

Waula are you having a boy? because your bump looks sooooo much like mine :hugs:

Mitch this one is cute too and a bit kitsch https://www.preciouslittleone.com/lollipop-lane/,531/&filt=1283-/


----------



## Glowstar

City :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow....waulas a boy bump....but ssssssssh dont tell anyone, she is keeping it secret too :winkwink:

Love that lollipop range....wise the main colour in it was fushsia and not purple hmmmmmm. Maybe i am obsessed....anyway purple goes with fuchsia.


----------



## Nicnak282

Really BRILLIANT bumpage laddies!!! :happydance:

Thanks for the kind words lovelies re my hubby rant! :flower: Have tried to calm down and will have a word with him about it later...:thumbup: cheeky bugger!

Anyways, I have just finally decided on and ordered our cot set and accessories for the nursery...didn't want anything too girlie (not really a pink fan!) and already have some lovely blackout curtains in the nursery in orangey colour...what do you think? 

https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/uk/collections/nursery-collections/prickles-and-two.html

Have bought a cot mobile already in the shape of a tree with a few anilamls hanging from it and am gonna put a couple of tree stencils on the wall surrounding the cotbed - aiming for a natural scheme!! :winkwink:

Enjoy your evenings - really could do with a large glass of decent red tonight but will resist!! Perhaps a non-alcoholic beer...

xxx


----------



## emera35

Still hoping Missy is ok :hugs:

Big :hugs: for Danielle xx

Loving all the bumps today, you all look totally fab ladies! Waula, you've definitely dropped :shock: Bet its more comfy round the ribs?

Nicnak :hugs: too, i always feel like a slave when OH's family come by as well, its fine (well, not fine but i can cope) normally, but with a big bump its rubbish! My sympathies! :hugs:

Wel, i've managed to escape and get my swampy self home again so i can peeze in peace! I have to go to the DAU everyday though (except weekends apparently :haha:) to be hooked up to the CTG thingy so they can keep an eye on the strength of the contractions. Dull and annoying. Other slight issue is that bumpy has decided to turn and is now sitting breech :dohh: Fine in the sense that she still has space to turn back round, less fine in the sense that if i labour early, she doesn't have much time to turn. Ah well, guess i'll be crawling round the house again :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Weird nicnak....thats exactly the range that glowstar just posted up too :shrug:


----------



## Nicnak282

Glowstar said:


> Waula are you having a boy? because your bump looks sooooo much like mine :hugs:
> 
> Mitch this one is cute too and a bit kitsch https://www.preciouslittleone.com/lollipop-lane/,531/&filt=1283-/

How bloody spooky!!!!!! :wohoo:

I've just this second posted that I've ordered this set today after much deliberation!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## waula

thanks emera - feel like its much comfier when I'm standing but a bit more weight down below if you know what I mean... but then get me sat down and its right up into my rib cage which he thinks is a wonderful game to kick!!! Loving the bumps laddies - can't believe we're getting so close!! xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

:hugs: Thanks Emera -nice to know others have the same issues :hugs: (well not nice, but you know what I mean!)

Also really glad you are just 'peezing' and not leaking other fluids...never thought I'd type that to anyone! - and that they are keeping an eye on you and little one xx


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: Nicknack!! how weird!!! good choice :thumbup:

Emera glad you are home to peez in privacy :haha: 

Waula - your bump is eerily similar shape to mine :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

Cute theme! We're ordering the furniture tomorrow, DH tried to do it over the phone today but we've got to visit the store which is great news for me as I can get bedding and other bits while we're there. I like the lollipop lane stuff, need to pick a theme I think although I've got the M&P gingerbread cot mobile already. 

Hugs for Danielle x


----------



## firsttimer1

emera so glad ur okay xxx now where is missy......! xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> Cute theme! We're ordering the furniture tomorrow, DH tried to do it over the phone today but we've got to visit the store which is great news for me as I can get bedding and other bits while we're there. I like the lollipop lane stuff, need to pick a theme I think although I've got the M&P gingerbread cot mobile already.
> 
> Hugs for Danielle x

Very nearly went with the 'Gingerbread' theme from M&P's myself Lozza - good choice!! :thumbup: I have fell in lurve with the stripy blanket from there - may have to get it for the pram!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nicnak282

PS :hugs: for Danielle :hugs: xx


----------



## newfielady

Loving the bump pics ladies.
Hope Danielle is feeling okay. :hugs: to her.


----------



## lozza1uk

Nic - we must have similar taste! Did you go for the uppababy in the end too? We did and love it. Their customer service has been brilliant too.


----------



## firsttimer1

well my stew cant hv agreed with me :nope: just been doubled over and then needed loo - sorry TMI :blush:

feel soooooo uncomfy :(

just re-reading my newest preg mag for about the 5th time :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> Nic - we must have similar taste! Did you go for the uppababy in the end too? We did and love it. Their customer service has been brilliant too.

How bizarre, we did and will be ordering it over weekend - only one me and hubby loved and apparently very suited to lanky peoples like us!!! Good to know the customer service is fab!!!!! :thumbup: 

We are SOOOOO similar!!! :haha::haha: xx


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> well my stew cant hv agreed with me :nope: just been doubled over and then needed loo - sorry TMI :blush:
> 
> feel soooooo uncomfy :(
> 
> just re-reading my newest preg mag for about the 5th time :haha:

Poor you!! :hugs: hope you feel better soon hon xx


----------



## citymouse

Wish we would hear from Missy but at least we know she's in good hands.


----------



## wondertwins

(((((Danielle)))))

Wow, you ladies have posted some awesome bump shots today!!! I'm jealous of them all. I'm trying really hard not to get down about the size of mine. I don't really mind the weight since it is perfectly normal and healthy with twins. But I'm starting to get down about the fact that my bump size severely limits my ability to do basic things for myself. I have a fiercely independent, feminist streak and have a hard time accepting help. :( I was a single mom for 5 years and always mowed my own lawn, fixed my own toilets, etc. Now, I'm barely able to use the toilet. (I need longer arms!) It's embarrassing and depressing. :cry: 

C'Mouse- That princess water cooler makes me happy to be having boys. :haha:

Swampeeza- I don't even know what to say to you except that I love your new nickname. :haha::haha:

Regarding nursery themes.... show me more!! This is the part of baby planning that I love the most.


----------



## emera35

Just watched How to cook like Heston. I love that man, but it was such a mistake watching it, i am dying for a steak now :munch:

Got terrible heartburn though so probably settle for some Gaviscon :rolleyes:

Lying here with my heartburn and giant maternity pad on with a baby headbutting my ribs and stamping on my bladder. So classy, but i'm so happy she's safely in there making me really uncomfortable! :cloud9:

Think i'm off to sleep, worrying is really tiring!:sleep:


----------



## citymouse

WT, you are doing great! You are just toting a heavier load than the rest of us at the moment. Go easy on yourself... Remember, with three boys you're going to have to learn to share the household chores at some point anyway. ;)

Emera, feel better and get some good rest!

I'm getting really strange kicks in my side. I really wish I could figure out how baby is positioned. Starting to think she's transverse with her head lower left and her feet upper right.


----------



## wondertwins

Thanks, Mouse. :flower: It doesn't make me too sad to let the boys in my life take over all the chores. :haha: But when I'm not able to put my own shoes on and using the bathroom is a struggle, I wanna cry. I'll be okay. I just plan to hold it against the boys when they're older. ;)

Baby A is lying transverse in the way that you suspect your little one is positioned. (Baby B is the mirror opposite of that). It certainly makes for some weird kicks and jabs!

Good night, Emera. Take care of bumpie. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

My Mw said my baby had thier back on the left.... ob said back on the right.... baby must have moved?? :shrug:

Danielle said to tell u all she will get on here tomo x she knows were all thinking of her :hugs: xxx


----------



## KellyC75

:hug: to Danielle & Missy (& anyone else that needs them) :hugs:



firsttimer1 said:


> Is anyone else having another scan? 3D / 4D / Wellbeing?
> 
> Ive been tempted....

I had one a few weeks ago, but if im honest, the quality here (australia) wasnt as good as when i had 4D in the Uk! (cost more here though :dohh:)


----------



## firsttimer1

i ammmmm tempted - but not sure i want to part with the money if im honest..... so prob wont. My car insurance is this month, maybe if it wasnt i wud have had the scan :haha:

worried about missy :(

my tummy has stopped hurting - i was a bit worried earlier... thought at one point that it might be early labour :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Can't sleep! Bumpy is wriggling too much!

FT - Seeing as when i was in before they said baby was head down and really low, and now a few days later she's basically sat upright like a little buddha i'd say its very likely your baby has moved :winkwink: Glad your tummy has stopped hurting. Any sort of upset stomach feels sooo much worse when you are this pregnant! :sick: Hope it stays settled down :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- glad you are ok!!!! :flower: hope you get some rest hun 

would be nice to hear from missy :wacko:

and danielle- im overwhelmed just knowing everything going on with her. i cant imagine being the one going through it all. :cry:

just caught up and have been on here off and on all day. love the bumpys and all the birth plan and furniture talk! i know i read some funny things that made me laugh but cant for the life of me remember anything specific :dohh:

i have a breastfeeding class next saturday the 14th. im excited but DH will not be coming. he will be taking care of the other 5 so he has a very important job :winkwink: i layed around most of the day. DH took the day off again and taught the girls their school work, made lunch (mmmmm bbq ribs), and cleaned up. i got better sleep last night so im feeling a lot better. i woke up with cramps really bad this morning but they went away after an hour.


----------



## citymouse

You feeling better, blessed?


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- yes thank you! i woke up all crampy this morning, but i feel a ton better now. and after getting good sleep im feeling all new. i love the toys list you had on here :haha:


----------



## newfielady

We're getting the Ladybird collection from babyboots. Also have the mobile ordered. I think we're going to paint the room a light pink and the wall the baby's crib is going on will be painted brown. My sister is getting the baby's name done in wooden letters and painted pink with brown poka dots. So cute to hang over the crib.

https://www.sears.ca/product/baby-boots-md-ladybird-4-piece-crib-set/632-000047530-38153

Getting ready to take my bump pic now.
Blessed- nice to hear from you and to know you're feeling okay. :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

The first pic is of my pussy cat who I found napping in the baby's car seat shortly after ready MsCrows post about her cat lol.

The second is my bump tonight, so that would make it 29 weeks 3 days.

The third is just so you ladies can see my rash. :dohh: I can see I may end up with a nickname too after this. lol.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









009.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kymied

Beautiful bump Newfie, rash and all.

Lots of love for all of you going through hard times. I just bawled my eyes out while watching a TV show where a 18 year old girl had to take her father off life support and wait for him to take his last breath. I had to do that a few years now. I'm mostly ok now but that's not something you ever forget.

I LOVE the name Fredrick and considered it until I realized I hate the name Fred. Freddie could be very cute.

The bedding you ladies have picked out is super cute. We haven't picked any bedding yet. I'm thinking jungle theme.... I don't know if we'll get a quilt. I've heard it's the most expensive part and not really used. So maybe just several sets of sheets? Is there a certain type of mattress you would recommend?

I hope to start a registry this weekend, time permitting. I really want to go to the store and use the price gun to set up the registry. We didn't have a wedding registry so I think it will be a fun experience.

I love the birthing plans. I'm totally going to steal and cut and paste what I want. Thanks for doing all the hard work for me!

I'm watching One Born Every Minute (US version, in Ohio) Some of the people are hilarious, some are terrible to each other. I really hope that we can have a loving supportive birth without yelling at each other. And there will be NO grandparents or other random family in the room. I think I'd like to have my mom at the hospital but maybe not in the room? They have a big comfy waiting room.

Just noticed the other day that I have very light linea nigra below my belly button (I can hardly see down there due to the angle, had to have hubby confirm that it wasn't just a shadow.)

I can feel the little guy hitting my rib and cervix at the same time. I think that means he's head down? He's either stretched out or really tall.


----------



## Skadi

Well ladies, I guess I'm out of the club since my water broke she is going to be induced mid-February if we can get her that far without going into labour naturally. :p


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- your still in the club :winkwink: im sure there will be more feb moms. i hope your baby makes it to mid feb and with no infections or problems!:hugs:

thanks newfie- i love your bedding, so very adorable :cloud9: and looooove the bumpy. its so little and cute :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh I wrote an update for you and it's gone! 

I'm here! I'm still in hospital and still pregnant. Yay. Just waiting for the doctors to review me so I can go home. I'm still having the odd tightening but nothing scary any more...

We've had both doses of steroids so little spike will be all buff when it makes an appearance! I'm still nit sure what it was. 

Someone mentioned cervical erosion but I don't know why we decided to have contractions!


----------



## lozza1uk

Good news Missy! Well, about being pregnant still, not about being in hospital still! Hope they let you out soon.
Off to pregnancy yoga this morning and then furniture buying, hooray!


----------



## waula

Phew Missy! You had us all worried - glad all is settling down - keep your feet up now please! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Glad you are ok missy!! Now you need to rest to keep bubba in there as long as possible, as does emera x

Skadi - you are still with us as you started this journey even if baby arrives in Feb! I hope you can hold on as long as possible xx

Great bump newfie!!

I fell asleep at 8.30pm last night on the sofa, OH had to wake me up at midnight to get me to bed. Only just woke up!!! Zzzzzzz tired.com!! 

WT - you should take this opportunity to let as many people as possible run around after you! Xx


----------



## emera35

Missy, really glad you are ok! :) and that you are still pregnant! :dance: Thanks for the update, been thinking about you :hugs:

Blessed I'm glad you are feeling better and that your DH can be so supportive, he sounds fab! :hugs:

Lovely bump Newfie, is the rash sore? 

Lozza enjoy preggie yoga, I'm jealous, I did it last time but this time I've not been able to as I can't take Roh along.

I seem to be less swampy today :thumbup: and less sore as I slept well once I got to sleep. Didn't get woken up by any contractions either so that's great progress. I'm just hoping everything goes back to normal and I can relax for the last few weeks of this pregnancy, would be really nice :) hope evryone has a nice weekend planned? I have the usual weekend with OH at work, except my mum is coming to help out with Roh which is great, means I can keep up the resting :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, aren't we naughty, keeping everyone on their toes? Thank goodness you're ok too. Keep those legs crossed. 

Someone once taught me a (gross) mantra for birth... Floppy face... Floppy fanny. Apparently it really works for relaxing things, preventing mega pain and all that! I think we need to be doing the opposite! tight faces for us!


----------



## emera35

Haha Missy that's gross! :haha: sort of true though, if you go with it and relax its not so bad! Saying that, I'm efinitely not going to relax yet! Stay put babies! I'd just love to get to 37 weeks so I can have a term baby and be allowed home right away! Fingers and legs crossed! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

MissyBlaze said:


> Emera, aren't we naughty, keeping everyone on their toes? Thank goodness you're ok too. Keep those legs crossed.
> 
> Someone once taught me a (gross) mantra for birth... Floppy face... Floppy fanny. Apparently it really works for relaxing things, preventing mega pain and all that! I think we need to be doing the opposite! tight faces for us!

:rofl: you can spend the next few weeks with a screwed up face :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Had a bit of a stressful afternoon...DD is teething & so was super whingy whilst we were trying to buy a dinner service & cutlery! 

Now, its set me off again, worrying how im gonna cope with 2 LO's :baby::wacko::baby:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all......just!!!!

Missy - :hugs: and :happydance: for baby still hanging in there....needs a bit more cooking that bubba. Glad you are feeling better

Newfie - great bump pic and cute cat....havent let mine anywhere near baby stuff but did find milly, one of them, curled up asleep on babys new Animal hoodie we bought from cornwall...had left on dining table...cheeky mare

Ft - i didnt have a bad belly last night after my indian takeaway but i could not.get comfy in bed last night for the life of me....baby was active but no more than usual...just every position felt horrible. Managed to.drop off eventually but i am finding lie ins are a thing of the past :nope:

Just been into town to pick up our car seat so we are all set if baby puts in an early appearance....what with amy....and emera and missy with their scares i was a little worried. Got the cybex aton to go into the m&p zoom travel system. Wanted cress colour (pale green) but they told me before xmas they no longer do it so got lime jelly instead.....its quite bright :haha:...willtry and take a sideways pic later:happydance:.

Also after lots of confusion around mobiles to match accessory.colour scheme....we bought a neutral white one that plays rock a bye baby....from m&p range and a side of cot hanging thing with toys....i think they are both millie and boris range (sorry cant post link from tablet :dohh:). Anyways they were reduced....£30 to £15 and £15 to £10 :happydance:. Also popped into primark.....was looking for cheapy nighties for me but ended up getting baby some bits too.....couple of babygros and 2 x towels (with hood and mitt)....bargain at £4:50 each. Not very thick but dont think they have to be....i dont mind buying stuff like that from primark...practical stuff. But main day outfits i will get elsewhere...not that i am being snobby.

Anyway sorry to bore you with my baby purchases....i also got maternity pads for bed just in case. Gonna get them on asap.....as you never know


----------



## mitchnorm

KellyC75 said:


> Had a bit of a stressful afternoon...DD is teething & so was super whingy whilst we were trying to buy a dinner service & cutlery!
> 
> Now, its set me off again, worrying how im gonna cope with 2 LO's :baby::wacko::baby:

Kelly....you will be fine....sorry you had stressful shopping trip:hugs:. Are you.enjoying being out in Australia? Suppose it will be nicer when you get settled in new rental :happydance:...is that this week?


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a stressful afternoon...DD is teething & so was super whingy whilst we were trying to buy a dinner service & cutlery!
> 
> Now, its set me off again, worrying how im gonna cope with 2 LO's :baby::wacko::baby:
> 
> Kelly....you will be fine....sorry you had stressful shopping trip:hugs:. Are you.enjoying being out in Australia? Suppose it will be nicer when you get settled in new rental :happydance:...is that this week?Click to expand...

Thankyou ~ I need some support right now :flower:

Ive never felt like this before, but then ive never had 2 small babies :baby::baby: & been trying to settle in a new country!

Im usually a real tough one & look on the bright side, but right now, im nervous as heck! :wacko: Im also feeling guilty as we dont have anything for this LO, dont even have a clue on names & im not even feeling the excitement that I usually do :nope: 

Just too overwhelmed with everything else to have time to think :nope:

I hope things will be better when we move, its on Tuesday :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

You have so much on your mind initially with the move, settling in and then moving into the new place .....its understandable that getting 'excited' about baby is last thing on your mind. Its good to have distractions and not worry about every twinge and pain like the rest of us are :haha:.....Plus its your natural mothery instinct to want to get everything sorted for the babys arrival....so in a way you are subconscously thinking of bubs all the time......

I think you are very brave making that big move....was it for a job or just something you always planned to do? 

:hugs: for you


----------



## wouldluvabub

KellyC75 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a stressful afternoon...DD is teething & so was super whingy whilst we were trying to buy a dinner service & cutlery!
> 
> Now, its set me off again, worrying how im gonna cope with 2 LO's :baby::wacko::baby:
> 
> Kelly....you will be fine....sorry you had stressful shopping trip:hugs:. Are you.enjoying being out in Australia? Suppose it will be nicer when you get settled in new rental :happydance:...is that this week?Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou ~ I need some support right now :flower:
> 
> Ive never felt like this before, but then ive never had 2 small babies :baby::baby: & been trying to settle in a new country!
> 
> Im usually a real tough one & look on the bright side, but right now, im nervous as heck! :wacko: Im also feeling guilty as we dont have anything for this LO, dont even have a clue on names & im not even feeling the excitement that I usually do :nope:
> 
> Just too overwhelmed with everything else to have time to think :nope:
> 
> I hope things will be better when we move, its on Tuesday :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh you poor thing!! It's understandable how your feeling, you have so much going on.. You will be fine though! I'm sure the pregnancy hormones are not helping but you know you can rant on here anytime you need!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Girls :flower: I dont often like to moan, but just got a bit emotional tonite :cry:



mitchnorm said:


> I think you are very brave making that big move....was it for a job or just something you always planned to do?
> 
> :hugs: for you

It was something we planned in 2008...But with one thing & another it took a very long time to actually be able to come here :dohh:

We had to come here in March, when DD was just 3 months old, that was hard too! :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Kelly, you'll be just fine! :hugs: Obviously there are going to be challenging moments with 2 babies, but after a little bit of finding your feet you'll be amazing :thumbup: I totally understand your worries about it though i feel nervous about having the 2 of them under 2 sometimes as well! At the end of the day though we'll just do our best :hugs:
Its the same thing with settling in a new place, you'll find your feet before long, and i'm sure once you move to your more permanent home next week things will start to feel alot better as you can get everything sorted and won't have another move looming over you :hugs:

Mitch, Primark is really pretty good for baby basics! All Roh's vests are from there as they are such a bargain. I also get alot of his pjs from there too. Only thing i'd say is make sure you check the pop fastenings as i've found a couple that weren't fully pressed in, so had sharp bits around the edge. Not ideal, but then i check over everything new i get for Roh anyway just in case, and for the price there, i don't mind occassionally having to throw one out or repair it :thumbup: Oh, also don't buy any of the logo printed t-shirts from Primark, i did once and it was very cute, but it smelt really horrible of the plastic stuff they used for the print, and it never went away even after lots of washes, so Roh never wore it :dohh:
Those little hooded towels (cuddle-drys) are good, but don't get loads as they aren't really big enough after 7-8 months. We went on to normal towels after that until we found these from Ikea which are the best find ever!! Hooded Towels Roh loves having them on, and they don't fall off, so he can run about and dry off after the bath, perfect! Probably a big large for a newborn though.


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Kelly, you'll be just fine! :hugs: Obviously there are going to be challenging moments with 2 babies, but after a little bit of finding your feet you'll be amazing :thumbup: I totally understand your worries about it though i feel nervous about having the 2 of them under 2 sometimes as well! At the end of the day though we'll just do our best :hugs:
> Its the same thing with settling in a new place, you'll find your feet before long, and i'm sure once you move to your more permanent home next week things will start to feel alot better as you can get everything sorted and won't have another move looming over you :hugs:

Thankyou ~ I really mean that :friends:


----------



## newfielady

Skadi- like the other girls said, you're still one of us. (Oh yes, there's no escaping lol) You're little one is just a bit egar. Take car :hugs:
MissyBlaze- glad you're still pregnant (and hopeful home by now).
emera35- glad you're feeling a bit better, and less wet. :haha: The rash is itchy and a little sore. I was thinking it was sore from me scratching at it though. :shrug: The pharmacy told me to try creams with oatmeal in it.

AFM- mother and I are going to try and take down the last few Christmas decorations. DH and I took down the tree two days ago. :wacko: Got a new Little Green Machine for Christmas so I tried it out on the couch. Amazing. :thumbup: Now I just have to finish the damn thing. Chat later, take care!

Edit to add: You'll be fine Kelly. I'm sure some days will be challenging but us super moms haha:) will get through everything/anything!
Also FT. Glad to read I'm not the only one who hasn't held a small baby. I was thinking I was the only one, I feel like such a novice. :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Aww kelly! What a massive change you've had. No wonder you're feeling wonky. I agree with Mitch too, it's not always a bad thing to be distracted and not obsessed with everything baby! I feel so boring sometimes! It's all I chat about and all anyone talks to me about. 

I'm home! My mum picked me up, and then washed up and cleaned the kitchen. I changed the bedding and stubbed my toe. OH will be back from work soon. I'm going to made him spoon me in bed for a bit i think, with a DVD on.


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou lovelies :hugs:



MissyBlaze said:


> OH will be back from work soon. I'm going to made him spoon me in bed for a bit i think, with a DVD on.


Now that sounds like a blissfull thing to do ~ :cloud9: You deserve it, enjoy & relax :flower:


----------



## lozza1uk

Newfie, you're not alone, I haven't had much to do with babies either! Actually I held my friends a couple of months ago, 9 days old but she was 9lb so still reasonably large!


----------



## mitchnorm

I held my nephew when hewas 10 days old for 20 mins...but not sure that has set me up for motherhood :wacko: :haha:


----------



## emera35

Don't worry too much ladies! Before I had Roh I'd held my niece for about 20 mins when she was 10 days old and that was my only contact with little babies at all! You'll be amazed how naturally it comes. All you want to do is hold them close and protect them, which is exactly what you should do ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Im kind of excited that the first baby i will ever hold is my own :dance:

Missy - sooooooooooooooooo glad ur okay, hope ur other OH treats u like a princess today :dance:

newfie - great bump huni, hope the rash is not too sore! x

Mitch - yay for baby purchases

Kelly - hugs :hugs: to you hun xxx

Digs is moving alot again at mo - so fun. Im still getting bouts of feeling :sick: tho.... anyone else? should i be worried? TBH i suddently just feel big and bluuuurgh. We went out this morning and i saw my reflection and i swear im HUGE :shrug:

another ten weeks to go eh.......mmmmmm.


----------



## Glowstar

I'll be honest and say I love kids but only my own!! I'm not the mumsy type at all but you don't have to be to be a good parent.

A room full of screaming kids is my worst nightmare!!


----------



## emera35

Glowstar, I have to say, babies are one thing, kids are another! I love Roh to bits, he's ace, and most my friend's toddlers are fine, but at playcentres and things, ergh, it gets a bit overload! I love babies, but I'm definitely not looking forwards to the screaming-horde 
-of-children-birthday-partys of the future! :haha:

Bumpy was just moving a lot so I told Roh to come and say hello to the baby, he ran over and patted my tummy, and then when it moved he laughed and cuddled it. Cute!


----------



## blessedmomma

emera and missy- so glad your babies are staying put!!!!!

kelly- of my youngest ones i have one that turned 2 in december, one will be 1 in february, and i will have a newborn in march. they will pretty much all turn a year older at the same time :flower: i know exactly how you feel. im confident a routine will ensue and things will calm down for all of us. its just getting to that point that makes me somewhat nervous :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - that is too cute. Does he understand he is getting a new sister? (My memory is correct and you are having a girl?)


----------



## citymouse

:blush: Is this a good time to confess that while my friend was here with her 3-month-old, I started to get that "uhhhh... Is this all you do all day?" feeling? I mean, I like watching a baby look at a ceiling fan as much as the next guy, but I need a little more than that.

Obviously not an issue for the multi-mamas, and not even really for me, as I have to get back to working (from home) pretty early on, but in theory I can see it getting a little monotonous.


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse :haha::haha::haha:

They are pretty uninteresting until 6 months i reckon....but i am sure its different when its your own. You'll be enraptured with every facial expression, goo goo and burp :haha:....its going to be action packed :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Mitch - I don't think he really understands. He looks at pictures of babies and says baby, so he knows what they are (he used to say baby when he saw himself in a mirror or picture too, but now he mostly says his name) and I think he grasps that there is some sort of connection with my tummy and babies, but I don't think he really understands that there will be an actual baby in the house before long. I have the exact age gap with my brother, and I don't remember my mum being pregnant or my brother arriving. He was just always there really. I think it will be the same for Roh, he'll have just always had a little sister. Its what I wanted really as me and my brother were very close growing up, I didn't really get jealous when he arrived because within a few days or so I couldn't really remember any different :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

So Olivia is still on the list but i am becoming more keen on the name Kara or Cara. Obviously the same name but different spellings.......which do you prefer as myself and hubby cant agree :wacko:

Also got a poll on 3rd trimester just in case i have to justify the decision to him....he cannot disagree with a loads of hormonal women for sure :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

when my sister annoys me i always wistfuly say ''oh... i remember those days when it was just me mum and dad....'' :haha: of course i dont really, and there are 3 1/2 yrs between us ;)

Urgh im so fed up of being uncomfy all of a sudeen.

ladies with a LO- is it REALLY possible that were going to get WAAAAAAAAAAAAY bigger over the next ten weeks? I feel so huge and yukky :(


----------



## firsttimer1

I vote Cara and will go and officially vote now ;)


----------



## emera35

Oh and yes babies are pretty boring, but also you'd be amazed how long you can stare at them feeding or sleeping when you are full of hormones and a bit nuts from sleep deprivation! :haha: and you get really proud of them everytime they burp, or smile, or poo! Its great fun! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

I vote Cara too! :thumbup:

And FT I only went 4 weeks more than I currently am, and oooh yes, its possible to get bigger! :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oopps sorry mitch - Cara is ur OHs choice eh? :haha: Ive put my reason on ur thread but i DOOOOO like both honestly so u cant go wrong xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

I forgive you ft :flower:

(Just this once though :haha:)


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh :( DH has said no to Nathaniel - because 'Nate' reminds him of family guy....... BOO!

so back to just George as first choice and edward secodn choice. NEED MORE :(

going on a name hunt now.... :)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh :( DH has said no to Nathaniel - because 'Nate' reminds him of family guy....... BOO!
> 
> so back to just George as first choice and edward secodn choice. NEED MORE :(
> 
> going on a name hunt now.... :)

If you like both edward and george...why do you need more names? You havent got choices for girl and have decided that x

Btw i like George out of those two


----------



## lozza1uk

Sorry Mitch, not voted officially but I'd go Cara too, just sounds softer and more traditional to me. 
Have ordered furniture today, should be here next week hopefully, plus got a Moses basket, cot mattress and a couple of sheets. Think I'm now going to wait until the furnitures up before I buy anything else so that I've got storage. Now I'm about to make a start clearing the desk :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Girl name was EASSSSYYY as ive loved the name since little.

But we feel like both George and Edward are just names we 'like' - rather than love :( If i loved either of them i would go with it - same for DH :(

we just went thru a book of names and picked out a few more we like... done a poll in third tri so would u ladies vote for your fav?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-please-vote-boys-name-we-struggling-bad.html

Im just still worried that we dont LOVE any of them :( - not like we do our girls choice xxxx

Lozza - well done for getting prepared hun :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks lozza.....hubbys choice has overtaken mine :growlmad:

Ft -i have voted for one of those names.....Evan but still like George as much.


----------



## blessedmomma

i voted finlay for you ft :winkwink: i realy like it, Dh does too.

mitch- olivia is getting really popular here, i think its very cute. cara and kara are adorable too. my Dh's cousin had a baby and named her olivia but spelled it alivia. Dh's best friend has a daughter named cara. we wouldnt be able to use either, but i really love them both. maybe olivia a little more :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

I think i still like Olivia more than Cara mitch. But they be because i know some Cara's and dont know any olivias :shrug:

But at least u have a couple you really like and then can decide when meet her on the day?? or do you want to have a definate name before the birth?

x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

I vote Olivia - but then I am a tad biased !!

Everybody tried to put me off the name as it had been in the top ten for a few years and everyone said it was too popular. I go to 4 different baby groups/clinics a week (Olivia is now 16 months) and have not yet met another Olivia !!

The name we've chosen this time is in the top 20 for a few years again and I haven't met any little boys with that name either yet so fingers crossed !! We've chosen Chester as a middle name but it will be spelt in Polish (after my grandad and uncle who have both passed on so will be spelt Czeslaw).


----------



## mitchnorm

We dont mind leave til the day as the two middle names arw already decided and go with both. I dont know any Olivias or Cara/Karas...but i know that Olivia is typically more common...top of top 100 list..which puts me off. Suppose with your irish background you would know alot of Caras

Confused.com


----------



## firsttimer1

Lovely names Laura

Chosing the right name is sooooo hard. I think im stressing more as i hate my full name (Kerry Anne) and want to get LO's right :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch it honestly suprises me that Olivia is top - as laura says - ive never met one? and i come from a huge family and there are lots of toddler cousins etc. There was no Olivia at my godsons nursery..... mmm.... nope... cant think of a single olivia ive ever met!!

:shrug: so odd?


----------



## waula

ooooh don't you just love afternoon naps that don't have an alarm on them!!!! napping for 2 hours seems to suit my back/ribs - going to get used to this from Feb!!! :smug:!!!

name-wise IKWYM FT - we settled on names years ago but I absolutely LOVE our girl name (Evelyn Mae) whereas "like" our boy names and am "happy" with them but not over the moon - I've looked at a lot of names and I'm not convinced there's ones out there I like more... so it's still down to Noah Charles - we did have a wobble the other day with Ethan but DH loves Noah and to be fair we have been calling bump Noah for a while now so its defo stuck! I think we'll just have to see what our LO's look like when they appear and if they suit then we're sorted!

xxxx


----------



## waula

oooh mitch i'm going to be eternally helpful and say I really like both Olivia and Kara!!! :haha: I think have the two options and see what she looks like on the day... there's no rush and she might just look like an Olivia or a Kara on the day... xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Noah is a lovely name waula - really like it. (we cant hv it as DHs cousin JUST had a newborn called Noah)

its funny that we all say we will wait and see if it ''fits'' the baby.... i wonder if a name really can / cant fit? IYKWIM. lol.


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Waula - Noah is what we have chosen as well - and Ethan was our 2nd choice !! How spooky !!!


----------



## emera35

Well I totally know what you mean about liking rather than loving a name. I loved Rohan right away it was easy. Girls names its been so hard, I like what we've picked but don't love it, even though its a name I've always liked :dohh: we decided to tell family our name choice so we couldn't change it. Solved a problem :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hello all thank you so much for all ur kinds words they really do help

on my mums husband as u all no he has taken his own life i am so heartbroken from my mum to see someone who has always been ur rock in bits and not the strong lady she is its destroying she has only been married 16 months. 
he had been suffring depression since october and i dont think they give him the help he needed his dad done the same thing.
ex has been amazing to say the least  hes been down cooking me food taking me up to my mums 60mile round trip and giving me the support i need. we have talked we can see a future toether can see us getting married and growing old so i think thats a positive hay :( its just going to be a long hard road for all.


https://www.southport.gb.com/southp...ody_discovered_at_Southport_Pier-51043676.htm new report onit he will be happy of all the fuss ha rip x


----------



## waula

laura - bonkers! but great taste!!! emera i love the fact you've told your family - simple way to stop the obsession!!!! Names are so tough - trying to match baby name/nickname/serious adult name... x


----------



## waula

:hugs: to you and izzy xxx


----------



## emera35

Danielle, just :hugs: I have so much sympathy with what you are going through! I'm so sorry your mum's husband was failed so badly :hugs: I know what its like to watch people who have always been strong and supported you in such distress, if you need to talk you can message me on here hun :hugs: my baby brother was killed in a hanging accident at the end of june this year and I spent a lot of time with my dad in the couple of months following, so I understand how it will be to support your mum. I'm glad your ex is being supportive. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Danielle! I'm so sorry for what your family is going through. If there is a bright spot it's that maybe this experience will teach your OH a bit about what it means to be a man and to be there for you. I know it will be tough, especially for your mom. Your new baby will be a real blessing.

:hugs: also to Skadi and Missy! Skadi, once a March Mama, always a March Mama! We still claim Amy as our own. ;) 

Mitch, how are you thinking of pronouncing Cara/Kara? Like "KAH-ra" or "KERR-ah"? I think the "C" spelling suggests the softer "a" and the K makes it a little shorter/sharper--and more modern feeling. I have always loved Kara with a K, partly because when I was in school I knew a girl several years behind me named Kara and she was adorable and sweet. 

We can't do names that end with an "a" or it would be on my list for sure!

FT, sorry you're feeling huge. I feel big all of a sudden. I figure I'll just keep stretching and take it week by week. 

Emera, that story of Roh cuddling your belly is so cute!

AFM, omg, as I was trying to go to sleep last night baby was absolutely breakdancing. It was ridiculous! I think she was turning or something. It was like PUNCH PUNCH PUNCH PUNCH KICK KICK KICK PUNCH PUNCH PUNCH. And then this POKE POKE POKE that made me completely yelp. I ended up turning to sleep propped up on my back because that seems to calm her down. Then of course I woke up at 4 with the world's stiffest hips.

Off to yoga and then a busy day from there. 

Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Love the name choices ladies... we've had our name picked out for more than a month, we are going with Kieran John... (John is DH's middle name and his grandfather's middle name, so sticking with the tradition). 

Danielle - so sorry about your family but glad you are able to be there for your mom during this hard time. I fear I will be in a somewhat similar position soon... my mom's best friend has been battling cancer for over a year and things are not looking good right now... my mom said this morning that her doctor said 'it's only a matter of time now'... so I know things are going to be really hard for her family and my mom who have been so supportive for her.


----------



## mitchnorm

Danielle...so sorry for your loss. Glad OH has been a rock for you :hugs:

Waula - i take comfort in the fact that although you like both names...you spelt Kara with a 'K'. I take that as a vote for me. Yippee!!!!


----------



## waula

mitch i think Kara would be a nicer looking signature than with a C - am I taking this too far perhaps??????! x


----------



## firsttimer1

Danielle - :hugs: x1000 to you hun xxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Alright ladies, time for me to get started on working out our SECRET STORK! So my plan is to give one more week before I choose partners... I would like to verify the list of people who wanted to be involved to make sure they are still going to participate so that we don't end up with someone who doesnt have a partner because the person I choose forgot or isn't going on BnB anymore. Make sense.

I am going to send everyone who is on my list a private message to get their mailing address... once I have the address you are good to go and next weekend I will give you a name and address of your chosen partner.

Details for those who have not heard of the SECRET STORK yet: 
- Everyone who is given a partner must purchase a gift for that person
- Prices: up to $20 (Canada or US)/ up to £15 (England) -it's up to you to factor in the extra cost for shipping, if you want to include shipping in the total thats fine too.
- Gifts must be mailed by the end of the second week of February - (1st -10th)... or before if you can not make it. This is to ensure that everyone will get their gift around the same time.

I am going to list the names of those involved... if I have any details wrong then please let me know:

- xdaniellexpx- boy
- Lauraclili - ?
- Crowned - yellow
- Mitchnorm - girl
- Loolindley - yellow (have mailing address)
- Newfielady - girl
- Lozza1uk - yellow (have mailing address)
- Littleandlist - girl
- Mscrow - yellow
- Kymied - boy (have mailing address)
- Firsttimer1 - yellow
- Citymouse - girl (have mailing address)
- Wondertwins - twin boys
- Sandy 23 - yellow
- Joannaxoxo - boy
- 2nd Time - boy
- Kk112 - girl
- Pristock230 - boy
- Waula - boy
- Glowstar - boy
- Vitawifetobe - girl
- Emera35 - girl
- Nicnak282 - girl
- Blessedmomma - boy (have mailing address)

So let me know if I have anything wrong (in terms of gender) or if you'd like some of the details changed or whatever :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

massive hugs for Danielle. Im sorry you feel your mums husband was let down and glad to hear to hear your ex is there for you. I hope you and your family can support each other.

Hub and I have just completed our first day at NCT. it was really good and made us think about lots of things such as the pain relief options open to us and the pros and cons. also the importance of making sure your partner knows your wishes etc we covered loads of topics.

hopefully we have made some friends, most of the couples were a bit older than us but we did meet one couple who seem similar to us so hopefully we will meet up again after the course ends.

next session is monday night!


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - great work :)

cupcake - glad u enjoyed your NCT :) cant wait for our NHS class on thurs... tho no idea at all what to expect xx

Just made and ate a curry and it was quite hot... hope Digs doesnt try to break out :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thank you sooo much the words really do help mum has been up to the spot today and she was reallly happy well as happy as can be in the situation so am pritty sure he was with her not to good now but its ups and downs. 
am not with her right no as i have been getting contrations been to hospital over them there braxton hicks but evey 3 mins for over an hr my cervix is softer than normal all though i want to be with my mum so much i no keeping this baby in my tum is impprtant to so trying to balance the 2. 

as on the weight front am back down 2 8st 4. babys around 1lb 9 said midwifes so what does that make my real weight around 7st 10 i was 9st 4-7 pre preg:O xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

FT- I think that is a weak excuse. :haha:


> DH has said no to Nathaniel - because 'Nate' reminds him of family guy....... BOO!

 It doesn't remind me of Family Guy at all. :shrug:
Olivia does though. Although it is a nice name. I perfer Kara.

Danielle- :hugs: I'm so sorry about your family. I'm glad you're OH wa there to help you and your mother through this rough time. Hopefully it will make him see the light and you guys can make a good life together.


----------



## firsttimer1

Danielle - :hugs:

is your MW giving you any food / weight advice hun? xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

they havent even checked my weight its been meen whos beeing doing it at home :(


----------



## firsttimer1

i know its hard but try to eat hunni :hugs: not just for LO but for yourself too :hugs: I know its prob last thing on ur mind at mo tho :( xxxx

Newfie - Nate Griffin was an ancestor of Peters in FG.... we watch it too much for it not to pop up :haha:

Just watching 'Take me out' - hilarious! x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am trying the ex been cooking me meals just brought me a mds at least i wont have 2 much baby weight to lose ha


----------



## firsttimer1

yeh thats true - unlike me!b ;) 

for some reason im soooooooooooo hungry this week.... cant stop eating! Had gained 19 pounds total on tuesday..... bet its already shot up a few pounds :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i just cant wait to let my hair down get my body back dancing shoes on and go out for a hell of a drinking shesh hahahaha


----------



## firsttimer1

I have to admit, i ammmmm looking forward to hitting the gym etc after pregnancy... but it wont be for at least 6weeks - 2months after birth realistically :haha:

and yeh... a night out.... WITH WINE!!!!! :wine: and lots of it :)


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie - Nate Griffin was an ancestor of Peters in FG.... we watch it too much for it not to pop up

That's the only reference to Nate I could think of. :rofl:

Okay, MIL rant. Hope no one minds.
Everyone remembers my mil hates me, never came to my baby shower, or wedding and called me "it" or "the devil" for a 1 1/2 years. Okay, just reminding you. She showed up today, after dinner unexpectly. DH is at work for another 2 hours, and we can't stand each other so why would she visit me. Then, to top it off, I wasn't dressed yet. (I know, aweful) but I spent all morning doing some serious cleaning and was taking a rest before I got in the shower. And, my mom was taking a nap because she has to work the night shift tonight and mil gets the dog all worked up. Dakota heard a truck, didn't know who it was and started barking. Then mil starts speaking all foolish to the dog and gets her going more, waking my mom up. I then got so angrey I put the dog in the kennel and went and got in the shower. She was gone when I got out. I may have over reacted a bit, but when I _know_ she doesn't like me, and she _knows_ I don't like her, why come out. :shrug:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i will be starting to get fit soon as poss long walks to start i was bk to 100%2 weeks after having izzy so i hope am the same this time i am the lighest ive been in 3 years at 6 months preg haha


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

anyone else get a lot of braxton hicks?

im getting a bit nervous because i seem to be having quite a lot. they dont hurt but i think i have had 3 or 4 in the last hour. does that sound a lot?

i think im worrying over nothing but wouldnt mind hearing other people's experiences?


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - im now getting loads :( mine are uncomfy but not painful so to speak. I know danielles have her doubled over :(

Not nice are they? x i think this evening ive prob had about 6 at a guess. 

well ladies, i got bored... and have finished reading ofstead reports! i now have a pre-school for digger to start at 3 years old... and a primary school to start at 4 years old :rofl:

Ooooo get me :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ft- you mentioned a while back about suddenly feeling huge and thinking it was impossible to get bigger!! That's totally me at the moment!! I feel huge and I hate all my clothes! If I could just find something that would hug my bump but not highlight my love handles it would be amazing!!! I think I need to eat healthier in the next 10 weeks so I don't get to huge!!! 

To all the babies trying to get out early!! Keep cooking!!

Danielle- so sorry for your loss.. Can't imagine what your going through :hugs:

On the names topic I have 2 boys names we love and can't choose between Braxton and Spencer, this week I love Spencer.. I'm hoping he looks like one or the other when we meet him!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ladies please tell me how we got this far on!!! ha


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh an cup cake if your worried give your mid wife a call! They will tell you if you need to be worried or not! When it comes to our LOs it's better to be safe then sorry!!


----------



## MsCrow

Hey ladies

Newfie, your MIL sounds like a real arse. Next time she happens to drop by, go out. Maybe she's realising she's about to become a grandmother and having such shitty relations with her DIL is a bad plan for regular and happy access. :wacko: Pigs might fly of course.

Loved the photo of your cat; do you think ours have been discussing things?

Danielle, I am so sorry about your step-father and what this must be like for your mum and you. Suicide runs through MrC's family but even if it sits there as an expected spectre it's no easier to deal with. I hope you can find a balance between looking after yourself and being there for your mum. Sounds like your OH might be helpful there. :flower:

No news really here, had a quiet day, lunch with a friend and an early evening listening to music - the baby likes Mercury Rev - and customising my freebie Boots changing bag. Still a little more to do but you get the idea. MrC is reflected in the mirror reading me out a recipe...I made him spiced chicken and dates.
 



Attached Files:







bag.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thanks girls am just hoping this is ex? oh? last lil thing before he actually grows up if u get me hes 25 next week so lets hope its a big turing point!.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my beautifull mummy and neil RIP:cry:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0291.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh Danielle that's a lovely photo - thank you for sharing. She IS beautiful xxx 

And ur right ... How DID we get this far?? Lol xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

I have to start eating smaller portions of food....i am in bloody agony over here. Same thing happened last night. Cant hack 'normal' portions :nope:
Cooked roast beef, yorkies and all the trimming for hubbys family...was pretty good i must say.

Lovely pic danielle...hope you are ok:flower:

Cupcake - have our first nct class tomorrow.....all day. Starts 10am and we take lunch....means i am going to have to make sarnies :haha: as shops wont be open yet. Oh hold on m&s garage will be...result!!!! Looking forward to tomorrow :happydance:. Oh i love your customised bag :happydance:

Right i have to go to bed...i see another night of not getting comfy :cry:

Night all......oh and btw hubbies choice of spelling for Cara/Kara is winning 15 to 12.....sucks


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ye am fine just really starting to sink in now :( my mummy is only 41 so hopefully 1 day she will findsome1 and they grow old together thats what am scared about her beeing alone.:(

am of 2 beddy bos night all xxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

She won't be alone Hun :hugs: 

Sleep well and in the morning... Have a good big brekky!!! X 

PS sorry ur oh is winning Mitch... :haha:


----------



## pristock230

Danielle - Hugs to you, I will keep you, your mom, Neil and Izzy in my thoughts and prays. I am glad your OH has been good to you, support is what you need right now.

Johanna - I sent you my PM, thanks for doing this, so exciting!!! :)

Mitch - I like Cara, very nice name

DH and I went baby shopping today to pick up a few things; I love baby shopping just don't like to spend the $$!!! lol. It was nice though, my feet are killing with all that walking though. I have def. taken some things off my list which is a relief to me. We have a nice bit of things coming in the mail cause I placed a big order online the other day! 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for agreeing MsC- I was starting to wonder if it was just me being an arse. lol. I told Dh all about it and he actually agreed with me :shock:. She never brought it up and she was talking to DH twice tonight (yes twice since he got off work! She also was in to talk to him at work twice today too! How embarassing for a grown man, you're mother checking in on you at work 2 times a day.) She might have actually figured out it's her that pisses me off. :growlmad:
You know, our cat's might have some secret skype time. :haha: She was just reading over my shoulder that time. :rofl: Sneaky pussy cat.

Danielle- beautiful pic of your mom and step dad. :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- :hugs:

newfie- your MIL just keeps getting better and better :wacko: i was thinking the same as mrsc


----------



## loolindley

Morning Laddies :hi:

Am finally on my computer rather than my phone! :happydance:

Danielle, I am so so sorry to hear about your Mum's husband. It will be a hard time for all of you, and I am glad you are pleased you oh is sorting things out with you. I hope this is the end of the upset between you to :hugs:

Newfie - your MiL! :gun::gun: She is beyond! You must have the patience of a saint girl!!! 

Sorry to hear about those of you who have had hospital visits. Best to be safe than sorry though, and I'm glad you are all back at home safe and sound.

I need to go back and read everyones birth plans properly. I skimmed through them a bit, but what I saw looked really helpful Thank you :hugs:

As for me, time has flown since Wednesday. We eventually got on the road to my parents about 6.30pm, and by the time we were here and unpacked it was 9pm and we were knackered and grumpy. Just what we both needed :nope:

On Thursday we headed down to Felixstowe for a friends wedding, but got stuck behind an overturned lorry on the motorway and it took over 5 hours :shock: Those of you (mitch!) who do a lot of motorway driving, I DO NOT envy you!!! It's uncomfortable (despite my 2 pillows), and because I drink 3 litres of squash a day, I just needed to constantly pee!!! I had to give 15 minute warnings to find services so I could 'empty' myself!!! :haha: By the time we got there and caught up with people/checked into the hotel/other stuff it was 11pm, and I just crashed!

Friday was the wedding, which was beautiful and perfect, but another long day, and because I was wearing heels for the first time since I found out I was preggo, my feet swelled up like water balloons. LUSH!!!!!!!

Saturday I slipped getting into the bath/shower and have a full leg of purple bruises!!! (is anyone else bruising like a peach at the moment?!?!), and we had the epic journey back.

No :sex: for OH. I feel terrible, as I was fully planning on 'sorting him out' before we were stuck at my parents for the forsable future, but I was too tired, and yesterday I just woke up so grumpy for no reason :shrug: I'm such a cow! so thats it now, no more :sex: until we have our own place. Poor OH!

There has been a lot of name discussion this weekend with everyones input so we need to sit down and have a proper chat about what were just pretending to like, and what could be a contender. My brothers suggestion of Stone Cold is a no go :rofl: His reasoning behind it being that the child would have an answer for everything ("Because Stone Cold sais so" :haha:) sorry for those who never watched the WWF as a kid!!

Anyway. Back to Wales tomorrow for the night. Scan on Tuesday and then back here. Keep your FX that my OH finds a job soon. It is really bothering him that he is unemployed for the first time in years. He will find something I'm sure!

Have a great sunday Lads. xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh wow!! Just sorting out some baby stuff and while holding up a cute little all in one I suddenly realized that in roughly 9 and 1/2 weeks I will actually have a little person to put in all these clothes!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

wouldluvabub said:


> Oh wow!! Just sorting out some baby stuff and while holding up a cute little all in one I suddenly realized that in roughly 9 and 1/2 weeks I will actually have a little person to put in all these clothes!!!!


GULP!

I'm so nervous i'm going to go into labour at any minute.


----------



## wouldluvabub

MissyBlaze said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! Just sorting out some baby stuff and while holding up a cute little all in one I suddenly realized that in roughly 9 and 1/2 weeks I will actually have a little person to put in all these clothes!!!!
> 
> 
> GULP!
> 
> I'm so nervous i'm going to go into labour at any minute.Click to expand...

Pack your hospital bag to jinx yourself so you go full term lol!


----------



## MissyBlaze

wouldluvabub said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! Just sorting out some baby stuff and while holding up a cute little all in one I suddenly realized that in roughly 9 and 1/2 weeks I will actually have a little person to put in all these clothes!!!!
> 
> 
> GULP!
> 
> I'm so nervous i'm going to go into labour at any minute.Click to expand...
> 
> Pack your hospital bag to jinx yourself so you go full term lol!Click to expand...

Ha ha, good idea! Half of me feels like it's going to pop out at any second and half feels like i'm going to go overdue and end up being induced.


----------



## wouldluvabub

MissyBlaze said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! Just sorting out some baby stuff and while holding up a cute little all in one I suddenly realized that in roughly 9 and 1/2 weeks I will actually have a little person to put in all these clothes!!!!
> 
> 
> GULP!
> 
> I'm so nervous i'm going to go into labour at any minute.Click to expand...
> 
> Pack your hospital bag to jinx yourself so you go full term lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha, good idea! Half of me feels like it's going to pop out at any second and half feels like i'm going to go overdue and end up being induced.Click to expand...

Baby will come when he/she is ready.. Best thing you can do is be prepared!!


----------



## KellyC75

Finally have a midwife appointment tommorow! :thumbup:

I havent seen a midwife since week 18!! :wacko: Although did have to see a consultant before I moved here


----------



## Glowstar

Bloody hell! that's a long time! hope all is well :hugs:

Danielle :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mitch - I vote for Cara with a C and I prefer it to Olivia :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Bloody hell! that's a long time! hope all is well :hugs:

Danielle :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mitch - I vote for Cara with a C and I prefer it to Olivia :winkwink:

Baby woke me up at 5.30am this morning :wacko: I then had massive hunger pangs and got up and ate a whole Avocado :shrug: WTF!!! :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

SOme people's bump pictures are funny. Mine are boring. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good afternoon ladies!*

OK i know its a long shot but if any of you are watching the manU vs ManC game... can u not mention the score etc... as im 20mins behind ;) :haha:

OK...

*Loo*- yay for your scan on tuesday! are u excited? will u ask for a piccie for us to see? :dance: Im keeping my fingers crossed -firmly - for your OH :)

*Kelly *- yay for your appt :)

*Missy* - maybe packing your bag isnt a bad idea anyway? its nice to be prepared...? But im sure baby blaze will hang on a while longer yet ;)

*Glow* - u ate an avocado at 5am? :haha: Now thats something only a preggers women would do :rofl:

so i popped into tesco with OH and todays baby purchases were..... drum roll....

cotton wall and nappy bags :rofl: ROCK N ROLL BABY!!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

OH and im sooooo glad we did the name poll, as we think we now like George and Finlay the best...altho not writing off the others :)

so now we have names to go in with on labour day! YAY!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yay FT! I'm actually watching the game, it's ACE. Who do you support?

I think we're stuck on Edward for a boy, we've always loved it and not had anything else which we want as a contender, so Edward Vernon (after OH's best friend who passed away). Or Dolores Lilian (Lola Lily :)) for a lady.


----------



## firsttimer1

Blaze - im a HUGE spurs fan so dont like either manchester teams LOL.... but love footy in general. ;) you?

Can any of you ladiews tell your babys body parts yet? eg. an elbow or a foot...? I cant... so just intrigued ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm not a major fan of either, but in this one i'm going for City. I used to play for my local team... 

I'm nowhere near picking up any body parts, apart from where the bum and back are... and that's mostly because when I have a contraction you can see it!

ETA photo... it looks a bit rubbish, but this is me flat on my back, so the right side is really high...
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-06 05.40.25.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5


----------



## loolindley

Ooh Mitch. I forgot to say I vote Kara with a K! x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Just found this site... very interesting, especially for those of us who are paranoid! 
https://www.lilaussieprems.com.au/then-now-photos-babies-born-at-31-weeks/


----------



## newfielady

Just popping on to say hello. :hi:
Back and side are paining so bad again. I think I have another water infection. :dohh: Though it's beyond me how they keep sneaking up on me like this. Mom and DH are thinking it may be kidney stones. :wacko: Whatever it is, I whis it would go away. It hurts so bad! And the baby moves on top oh it, Ouch!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hiya everyone! Got lots of addresses yesterday and today for the Secret Stork.. just waiting on 6 more people and if anyone else decides to join in the next few days. Then I can assign us all partners!!

I just read about one of you mentioning packing your hospital bag, has anyone done that yet? I hadn't even thought about having the bag packed yet but then again I'm not due until the very end of March. I think my brain is more focused on getting the baby room decorated and having the furniture coming in a few weeks time. DH and I have set aside a weekend at the end of the month the paint the nursery! So excited to get it all set up!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I have got a bag with basic stuff, like pajamas, underwear and a toothbrush etc. (like what I needed this week!) But not the proper one... that's a bit too scary


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon all,

lovely photo danielle and cool customising of the boots bag mrsC

i dont watch footy FT in fact i actively ignore it

im having a crappy stressful hormonal day. i just cried over being too tired. i have been making curtains for the nursery pretty much all day and they are still not done.

i have a pile of ironing as big as my sofa. if i dont do any we wont have anything to wear tomorrow.

the braxton hicks eventually went back to normal yesterday evening so im not worried anymore.

im fed up with not being as 'able' as pre-pregnancy


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies - hope you're all having nice, relaxing Sunday's...:thumbup:

We're having a proper lazy day in pj's, just what I needed! We were out last night to celebrate hubby's birthday with friends. Had a lovely time at a Comedy Club - though think I had too many orange juices and hubby too many beers!!! We had a rubbish night's sleep - me achy and little laddie poking me and hubby just the rubbish sleep that comes after a good ol' session!! :haha:

Today I think I have been having lots of Braxton Hicks...it got so bad that even hubby was roused from his sofa-surfing to time them just to make sure they weren't the real thang!! :shrug: some are actually quite painful :nope: so if they worsen I will be in touch with hospital I reckon. Scary, tho I am concerned about becoming a paranoid mummy-to-be! I have got quite a high pain threshold so hubby was a little concerned when I cried out a little earlier...oops...:wacko:

Hope you are all well? 

:hugs: to Danielle xx hope your mum is holding up ok, such a terrible thing to happen. My uncle committed suicide years ago and I know just how difficult it is for families to come to terms with it. Look after yourself hon :kiss:

I think there were lots more I was gonna say...hmmmmmm...will have a read back and come back to ya' all...:haha:

love for now xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Question about Braxton Hicks - not sure if i've felt them... is it something that I'd know if I had one? What do they feel like? A friend of mine says your bump goes all hard, is there any other pain associated with it? I've felt hard spots on my bump but I think that's just the baby pushing out a body part. I also felt pain down low a few weeks back, it was quick but about 3 in a row, I don't think my bump got hard with it, it just felt almost like what I'd expect a contraction to feel like - would this be a braxton hick?


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry cupcake! i feel the same. im used to being able to do everything, and everything gets so hard in the end. 

newfie- has your DH been checked? if you get cleared up, but he has an infection, he can pass it back to you during sex. most of the time men dont have any symptoms for infections like that. it can cause preterm labor too


----------



## emera35

Joanna some people don't get much by way of braxton hicks, and some get them and never notice them. I have found them much easier to identify this time, I guess as I know what I'm looking for now. Your bump goes hard all over and it can feel quite tight, I do find for me they make me ache very low down so it might be what you felt. 

Missy my bag is basically packed, just need some cotton wool and a few reusable nappies in there plus the baby clothes as they need washing. All my stuff and some baby stuff is ready. Oh and of course the blanket I'm knitting has yet to be finished and go in there :). Its just tucked into the carseat by the front door with a towel ontop for the taxi ride :haha:

Newfie, sorry to hear you are feeling poorly again :hugs: its so common to get these in fections in pregnancy, not that it makes it fun xx

Decided to go for a gentle walk today to take Roh to the park as I've not been a lot apart from to hospital and it was actually sunny today! Lovely! Treated myself to a couple of donuts :munch: I then got home and made a cuppa to have them with. Roh was shouting so I went to see what was up and my mums dog ate one of them! My mum rescued the other one which I managed one bite of and then Roh came to investigate, climbed up my tummy and grabbed it out my hand and shoved the whole thing in his mouth! I'm sufferibg from serious donut thief issues in this house!! Roh is currently walking round sniffing his own dirty socks with every sign of enjoyment, yucky smelly toddler feet! :sick: typical male already! :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi laddies......

Knackered...just back from our first nct day....10am-4pm....really good and now just relaxing. They seem like a lovely bunch of people....not many that live really close but all in the surrounding areas i guess. Most of today was all our worries and expectations frok class and heavily int labour...including onset of, prelabour, 1st stage, transition and 2nd stage....see i did learn something :haha:. Alot about what will be happenijg, how i will be feeling and things we can do to.help at each stage. Next week all about interventions...if c sections etc, pain relief and after baby comes. Have breastfeeding session tuesday night.

Feel a little overwhelmed about when to.call and go to.hospital and not be sent home....and about labour starting then stopping due to.stressing out etc :shrug:....all really good info and alot to remember.

Any how.....at last count 10 mins ago Kara was 5 votes ahead of Cara :happydance:. I think hubby realises that the outcome of the vote doesnt matter. Thanks for your opinions ladies.

Hope you are all well......danielle :hugs: and get a nice big dinner down you...in fact may 2 smaller ones would be better :thumbup:

Newfie - dont envy your mil.she sounds awful:nope:

Mscrow - love the customised bag

Gutted man u won too :growlmad:


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - haha, my right side of bump is ALWAYS higher as well! The last MW said the babys back was down that side?? however - i always get most movement that side too - which i owuld have thought wud come from the left IF thats where the feet are?? so confusing. :shrug: also - that was a great link!! as for the footy i was semi rooting for a draw to keep their schedules busy... or a united win. But didnt REALLY care. GREAT game tho :)

cupcake - BOO for a hormonal day :( BOOOOOO! :hugs: and i feel you on the ''not as able'' vibe... feel the same :(

Joanna - my hicks just mean my tummy goes hard and a little tight (bit uncomfy but not painful)

I had contractions with my MC and can say that the hicks are NOTTTHHHING like the real thing lol.

well ive just been baking and frerezing stuff for march. Made scones and have sponge muffins and a large victoria cake in the oven right now. I figured i could start stocking the freezer with goodies from now :)


----------



## mitchnorm

You freeze muffins, scones and sponge cake? Are they ok defrosted etc? 

I am buying 'TV' dinners from shops and may do a couple of curries, spag bol and lasagnes to freeze but not for a while


----------



## firsttimer1

Yup - i did a cake course a while back and one of the best things i learnt is that you can 100% freeze homemade bakery products. something i had nbever really considered :) Just make sure that the cake is not any sort of fat free cake (as if); that it goes into an air tight container - and it will keep for the 3 months if undecorated.

Infact, my MIL freezes allllll her mince pies, scones etc as she insists they taste better defrosted.... and i have to agree :)

so yer - im beginning my ''stock up'' period..... does this count as ''nesting''? 

as i still dont feel like cleaning :rofl:

EDIT: Mmmmmmm i DOOOO think i will wash all of babys clothes and towels in non-bio tomo tho...... maybe this ISSSSS nesting! :dance:


----------



## emera35

FT I meant to say I can mostly make out which bits are which when bumpy moves, can definitely tell limbs from head/bum! Head is VERY obvious at the moment as its on the right and infront of my ribs, looks like my bump has a growth sticking out the top :wacko:

Yummy baking fun! I'm going to make some dairyfree flapjacks this week which should keep for ages if they are airtight :thumbup: also going to make some stuffed bread rolls for the freezer, which is homemade bread stuffed with sundried toms olives ham and cheese. I just freeze them and then defrost and pop them in the oven for 10 mins. They are a great meal for breastfeeding days as you need stuff you can eat easily with one hand and that won't spill :haha: can also eat them cold, which is definitely a bonus if its a choice between a shower and heating food in your spare 10 mins a day ;) having lots of cake to hand sounds like an amazing plan!


----------



## waula

Afternoon lads, sorry to those down in the dumps or having issues :hugs: - Newfie - I'd get on to your Dr - you need to get these UTI's sorted out! Danielle hope you're feeling ok today and have managed to eat something proper :hugs:

Re: BH i'm getting loads when I roll over in bed/change position/have waistband over bump/need a wee/walking etc etc but they don't hurt just mean I get a bit breathless and bump is rock hard then fade away...getting 4-5/hour all day but seems lots of people have them and that they are very different from proper contractions!

Emera: hope bump is ok and calm...sorry about the donut thiefage :nope:

Joanna - can't wait for Secret Stork - thanks for sorting it all out!! x :flower:

AFM had some preggers friends over last night and had takeaway - she's due end of Jan and has always been quite tiny bump-wise, as in smaller than me even though she's only got 3 weeks left :wacko: and she made the comment "I think mine's a boy bump because its so neat and tidy - whereas yours definitely looks like a girl bump - you know, its big, and its big all over..."!!! HA|HAHAHAHAHAHA I may have nearly fell off my chair - and so DH has been taking the mick all day saying what a messy and untidy bump I have! :blush: i can't help having a big bump - here's hoping its all waters...:dohh:

DH dragged me swimming today - really not keen on swimming at the best of times, never mind when I'm over 2st heavier than normal and don't own a maternity cossie (!) but it was WONDERFUL! Felt amazing in the water, blasted through 50 lengths (and was quicker than DH tee hee!) and I feel so much better for doing some proper exercise so I may be a bit of a convert but might be needed a maternity costume - mine was almost see-through over the bump!!! Anyone recommend one? 

Right, well we've got fillet steak marinating in spices for a Mexican tonight YUM! Anyone watching sherlock??! I may be a little obsessed....:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i think i am going to save my batch cooking for when on maternity leave wshich of course assumes the baby doesnt come early

i have started packing the hospital bag yet but have started gathering stuff

i couldnt find maternity pads in sainsburys today, they werent with the baby stuff or the usual sanitary towels.... i dont my branch sells them. i bought maxi towels instead and they were only 99p. from what i remember the ones on the mothercare website wer about £4? any differences i should be aware of?

i have just eaten a load of cheesey doritos, 2 bits of fudge and 2 chocolate biscuits. feel a bit sick! lol

the ironing pile is still waiting.... sigh


----------



## firsttimer1

> having lots of cake to hand sounds like an amazing plan!

well i figure we will have visitors close to the labour day - or just after; and cake always goes down well :) i like to be prepared :haha: and flapjacks..... now theres an idea emera!! thanks :)

waula - with friends like that...... lol :dohh: and fillet steak? ohhhhh yyyeeeessss...... but its kiev for me. :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,

Finally on our new laptop! DH has been hogging it so far but he's just popped to the gym so I get a go!

MrsCupcake - My friend said maternity towels were about £4 in Mothercare but i'm sure i saw them in Boots for £1.05, were with the baby stuff. Don't know how pack sizes compared though - i haven't looked for them yet.

Waula - I got a maternity costume from Next for £22. It seems pretty good. I just bought my normal size. And yep, we'll definitely be watching Sherlock tonight too!

Newfie - sorry about your back. Mine aches at the end of every day, especially if I've been standing for too long so would hate for it to be all day.

Right, off to start dinner now, roast pork mmmm...


----------



## newfielady

I get some BH's but it's just a tightening of my stomach, no pain of any kind. :shrug:
Emera- I had heard water infections are common but I never get any symptoms until I get this breath taking pain in my side/back.
Blesses- I was starting to wonder that. Maybe when I go to the hopsital again I'll get his and my waters tested. Thanks. :thumbup:
Joanna- can't wait for secret stork (typed sex by accident at first :dohh:)
I'm starting to feel much better now. Not sure if the tylenol is helping or if it's passing. I'll wait a bit a see. We got lot's of snow last night so DH was out all morning with the snowblower. I can't wait to go out on ski doo.


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake (and all those looking into maternity pads) - I saw them in Boots yesterday = they were around the maternity / baby stuff and not with normal sanitary towels.....cant remember how much they were....they also had disposable knickers if anyone was interested. I havent bought them yet....but I did get the maternity pads for the bed (and car apparently :haha:) - they were £4.09 for 5 pads (60cm x 90cm) so I bought 2 packs and may think about putting them on the bed next weekend.....if they are comfy I may as well just incase.

Just ordered Papa Johns pizza....yummy......medium thin crust, cheese, mushrooms, fresh tomatoes, jalapenos and anchovies...gotta love it :happydance:


----------



## emera35

FT flapjacks are practically medicinal if you are breastfeeding, oats are meant to help boost milk nutrition and production :thumbup: also it does sound like you are nesting to me :haha: just in a food related way! I can't believe how obsessed with clearing out and cleaning I've been this time! :shock: I'm totally lazy with cleaning and my house is always a bit of a state to be honest. Well no, longer! All I want to do is organise things and clean! Of course I'm having to limit myself as I'm meant to take it easy, but I had a lovely time sat on the sofa cleaning all my jewellery with silver polish stuff :) so far this year I've totally reorganised the kitchen cupboards, rearrange and cleared out the living room, cleared out our walk on wardrobe and cleared the bathroom cupboards. Just roh's and our bedrooms to go really and I'll be all ready and sorted!

Bit peeved OH forgot to take the box of charity stuff to work with him to give out/offer round, and as it was sat in the hall bits from it keep appearing on the sitting room floor as roh keeps investigating :dohh: 

My mum just went home and its roh's bathtime... I really don't have the energy to bath him :blush: maybe I'll just get him ready for bed and give him a wash and brush his teeth... Eek, lazy mummy! :wacko:


----------



## waula

i love pizza...nom nom xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

OK - now i want a papa johns pizza :( :cry: Kiev is nothing LIKE pizza :(

i got 24 maternity pads but cant remember where from :dohh: think i just need two nighties and some cheap granny pants now for my bag.... then i think i done? Oh and slippers! i dont own any :( 

are u all using dispoable knickers? think i will stick to cheap granny pants :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I bought puppy training pads. Ha ha. They were 30 for £5. They're on me bed now. You can't feel them. I think normal pads are ok, as long as they're massive. Always aren't great as I think they have lots of chemicals.


----------



## waula

i'm a little confused about maternity pads :blush: - are they for putting on your bed just in case your waters go in bed??! Or are they for in your knickers for collecting goo after baby's exit? DH hadn't considered that he may get covered in waters in bed!!! :haha: xx


----------



## waula

Missy - thats a bloody great idea! I'll get a bunch from work.. ideal... hope you're ok? xxx


----------



## emera35

Disposable knickers are the most horrible thing ever!!! Don't bother! I bought some last time and put them on for about 30 seconds before I had to take them off!! Ergh! I have some really old granny knicker things that have always been my "period pants" they are all comfy and baggy, and ugly :haha:, that's what you want, not horrible scratchy paper things!


----------



## firsttimer1

i think they are for both situations waula? :shrug:

emera - just seen ur post lol; im sure roh doesnt neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed another bath...... :haha: i mean, my dad used to get one bath a week when younger - in a tin tub! He likes to remind me :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

phew. no disposables for me then! :dance:


----------



## emera35

Maternity pads are for everything, when your waters go and for afterwards too. There is the pads that go in your pants and then the big ones that line the bed/car seat, or whatever. I've never bothered with those though just used an old hairdying towel folded a few times. For the taxi I used a binbag with a towel on top which was fine. MWs and doctors will tell you that you have to use specific maternity pads, apparently they absorb differently to regular maxi pads and pads designed for periods can disguise signs of infection so I'm told. The other thing is maternity pads are really thick, and you might find you want the cushioning to start with. In reality I used maternity pads for about 10 days and then moved on to slimmer maxi pads for the next couple of weeks :thumbup:


----------



## waula

ok so maybe a little more food chat... DH and I are heading off for our "babymoon"/pre-baby holiday the week after next... we're going down to Suffolk for a week and basically eating our way around all the amazing restaurants we've found down there over the past few years...as well as going "crabbing" on the pier at Warbleswick (DH did this a lot as a little boy and is very excited about it), dog walking the beaches, general mooching...can't wait! I've just booked us in for a tasting menu at the Bildeston Crown on Sunday - its an amazing restaurant and it involves 8 courses of yummyness. :happydance: My only concern is that I may not be able to fit it all in...hmmm...going to get in training this week! :winkwink: xx


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - ahh crabbing, love it! i used to LOVE getting cockles..... i love them :)

do u know what ur 8 courses are?? :dance:


----------



## emera35

Waula - I'm actually drooling, I'm sure if you pace yourself it will all fit in ok :D


----------



## waula

FT - can you explain what crabbing is?! I think I may have done it a very long time ago in Anglesey... to be completely honest I'm a little bit scared of crabs :dohh: so I think it may be mostly DH participating!!!!!

Here's a sample tasting menu from the Crown... https://www.thebildestoncrown.com/crown-tasting-menu/ nom nom nom nom...

Quick question - anyone got/getting/not getting an Isofix base for their car to clip their car seat into?? Not entirely sure we can justify the price tag for what appears to be non-essential but handy and was wondering if I could suggest it to over-enthusiastic in-laws?!

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

waula its basically fishing - but for crabs heehee :) but we always used to put the crabs back. which in truth killed me - i love to eat crab :blush: U will have great fun :)

as for ur menu - YUM! i just looooooove Onion soup :dance: JEALOUS!!!! x

I dont have isofix points in car so wont be gettingn isofix, but if i did i think its worth it for the ease. But then im biased as an ex-car seat fitter.... as they made my job easier :haha:


----------



## waula

thanks FT - I thought with your car-seat fitting you'd be the one to ask! How do you know if your car fits an Isofix or not?? We've both got Ford Focus's ('05 and '56) - might be easier just to stick with using seat belts...hmmm...


----------



## emera35

Waula, i haven't bothered asking my brother for the isofix base back this time. We don't have a car, so its not really worth it. :haha: With Roh we had one installed in my mum's car and i absolutely hated it!!! It always took me longer to get the seat on and off the base properly than it did to strap it in, i could never get the ******* thing to click in properly, and with all the swearing and carseat jiggling i usually ended up waking Roh up, which totally defeated the point of the whole thing :dohh: 
That said, they are meant to be generally safer as they leave less margin for error rather than strapping the seat in, which potentially you can do wrongly, and easier if you don't have some sort of issue with the mechanism, like me! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahh now - if your using mutliple cars then you might wanna stick to non-isofix... as they tend to be cheaper...... as one car may have it and one not. If you look in your car manual it should say. My 56 plate fiesta doesnt have them.

TBH once you get to know your car seat it will take under a minute to fit in.... isofix or not!


----------



## firsttimer1

also just to add, if you dont know where ur car manual is - tomorrow go to the back seats of your car, stick your hands along the gap where the bit you sit on and the bit behind your back of the seats meet and see if you can feel two metal ''fix points'' - if you can then these are for isofix xxx

EDIT: this is what the isofix points in MOST focus of your year looks like... x

OMG another edit..... sorry... also and lastly, dont assume an isofix will fit your car just cos it has isofix points.... some dont. so you still need to try them ;)

will stop now :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ft you're a ruddy genius. Weirdly I've been worrying about isofix today. You've made me mind up not to bother!


----------



## emera35

So, i've just made up my list of the stuff i have and what i need to get. Its kind of specific to me, but didn't know if you ladies would either find it useful, or care to suggest anything you think i've missed! :)

Moses basket (mattress and a few changes of bedding)
Cot (matress and a few changes of bedding)
Glider nursing chair and glider stool
Maternity/nursing pillow
Blankets
Swaddling cloths
Sleeping bags
Sleep positioner
Bouncer chair
Playmat
Cosyring (like a rubber ring covered in material for baby to lie/sit in)
Changing mat
Top and tail bowl
Cot mobile
Carseat
Newborn insert for Ergo baby carrier
25 size 1 nappies
5 size 1 nappy covers
10 one size nappies
selection of clothes - vests, babygrows, tshirts, trousers, outfits, hats, booties etc. size prem to 0-3 months
Couple of wrist rattles and comforter toys
Breast pump
Breast milk storage bottles with teats
Steam steriliser
20 Muslin cloths
Olive oil and lavender oil
Cuddle-dry towels

To buy:
Feeding syringes
Cotton wool
Dummies
Twin Stroller
Buggy board


----------



## mitchnorm

Papa Johns was lush lush lush.....yummy!!!

To clear up, i am NOT getting disposable knickers...just saying thats where all the pads were. I am getting cheapuy Primark ones of something, then chucking. I have got the bed pads....we have a new memory foam mattress which is fab and pricey so want to protect against breaking waters. Mat pads for mum are for after the birth to mop up leakage....luuurrrrvely!

I picked up my Cybex Aton car seat yesterday, can be used with or without Isofix.....we are not getting (very pricey). But will be trying it out in both our cars next weekend to check thats OK and easy and secure to do x


----------



## waula

thanks everyone - going to do non-isofix - FT mine don't have those loopy things and to be fair people have managed for years with a car seat and a seat belt...we'll see how we get on!!

the steak fajita's were DELICIOUS...and now I'm being kicked a lot - so it would seem Noah likes Mexican!!! 

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - LOL oh no have i? haha xxx i like isofix BUT only if both me and OH had it in car to warrant the price etc :) x

emera - thanks for that list i will defo look thru it :) x

can u help actually - i got some ''pampers newborn nappies'' - but it says size 2.... midi or something? im soooo confused. i assume they are one size bigger than size 1 but they start at 6lbs????? also what is ''midi'' :shrug:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Nappies confuse me ever so. I went on to amazon to buy some and just got mixed up. 

I think ohs car won't have isofix as his car is 900 years old. I've got a focus and am hoping that the car seat can just live in that. I'm just so poor and spied that some places do car seats for like £30.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh and top tip... Primark pants have very weird sizing. I went and bought some recently. Size 20... Thinking ooooooh. These will be comfy. They wouldn't even go over my thighs! I was gutted. I have them to my friend who is a size 12 and they just about fit her! Lame


----------



## emera35

I don't use disposable nappies really, but i know that pampers "newborn" nappies come in mini (1), midi (2) and maxi (3) or something like that. All the sizes tend to overlap, so size 1 will be like 4-11lb, and then size 2 would be 6-13lb and then 9-15lb or something along those lines. Basically it depends on your babies shape when you change over to the next size, like if your baby has really chubby legs cloud9:) then you miht move to size 2 asap to get a better fit. If you have a skinny baby then you might want to stay in the smaller size until you are hitting the weight limit. Also bear in mind that the bigger nappies would have more absorbancy, so you'd have to change them less often. Does that help? ;)


----------



## emera35

Personally i splashed a bit in m&s and got some granny pants there, they were doing 2 for 1 at the time so i got like 10 pairs for £8 or something silly like that. They are sooo comfy, OH is a bit upset that i am quite keen on granny pants these days :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks emera :) so the size 2 relates to the leg holes being larger - plus a tiny bit more waist space?


----------



## emera35

Ooh, sorry posting like mad  Just realised i'm 32 weeks, that means i only have to go another 3 weeks and 3 days before i've beaten my record for being pregnant!!! :dance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im not going for isofix either as i agree people survived for years without it. plus they are so expensive and i personally only think it would be useful when using the infant car seat rather than the next stage seat so it is quite short lived

i too plan on getting some knickers from primark or something. i went the other day to look for a cheap nighty to give birth in but i couldnt find anything. all the nighties seemed to be made of fleece which i though would be way too hot. i was hopign for an oversized t-shirt style nighty but there was nothing


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> thanks emera :) so the size 2 relates to the leg holes being larger - plus a tiny bit more waist space?

Kind of, yeah the nappy will just generally be a bit bigger, which may be easier and more comfy :thumbup: At that stage the sizes are quite close together.


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> im not going for isofix either as i agree people survived for years without it. plus they are so expensive and i personally only think it would be useful when using the infant car seat rather than the next stage seat so it is quite short lived
> 
> i too plan on getting some knickers from primark or something. i went the other day to look for a cheap nighty to give birth in but i couldnt find anything. all the nighties seemed to be made of fleece which i though would be way too hot. i was hopign for an oversized t-shirt style nighty but there was nothing

I went into primark yesterday to look at nighties and spotted mostly pjs and shorts and t shirt sets. I did then spot a selection of 2 (yes 2.....dont get too excited:haha:) cotton nighties with thin straps.... they were £6 i think. I have bought one in size 12-14 (i am normally 10).....havent tried it one yet. Its shortish in navy and white stripe...it looks ok


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks hun :hugs:

and yay for nearly being at your pregnancy record! :dance:

Just had bananas & ice cream and now feel :sick: - serves me right ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

love all the talk today ladies! 

ft- i think you are nesting, it doesnt have to be cleaning :winkwink: i had gotten all my newby clothes out and DH is washing them up right now. great minds think alike!

i never cook and freeze anything specifically for baby's arrival. Dh will have some time off and he is a great cook. we cook together a lot and when i dont feel like cooking, he takes over. even after he goes back to work he will come home and make dinner for the first few months. we do however have things like pancakes froze for the kiddos all the time. its just easier than making a big breakfast up every day. 

im gonna get the newby clothes washed today and the just in case bottles sterilized. i plan on sterilizing them now, at the beginning of feb, and again beginning of march. if he ends up using them they will be sterilized in the dishwasher from then on. i got a boppy from a friend at church today and its so cute. has little pea pods with babies in them all over

i need some newby sposies for first two weeks and i think thats it! we get maternity pads from hospital, blankets, hats, shirts, etc.


----------



## emera35

I thought you disliked bananas FT???


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> I thought you disliked bananas FT???

Banana is her middle name.
She is considering it for a girls name too :haha:

Ft - sil came round last night and had made banoffee pie...you must drool over that :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera i hate bananas...... normally. :shrug: since about 3 weeks ago i cant get enough of banana flavored things... then this week ive wanted actual bananas heated up???

PREGNANCY IS MAKING ME MAD!!!! :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - bananas, whole sliced open stuffed with chocolate of choice, wrap i foil and bake in oven.......guess you've had on bbq before. This only thingis you have to leave the booze off.

Ooooh talking booze...i havent had my weekly glass of red this week:dohh:


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> emera i hate bananas...... normally. :shrug: since about 3 weeks ago i cant get enough of banana flavored things... then this week ive wanted actual bananas heated up???
> 
> PREGNANCY IS MAKING ME MAD!!!! :wacko:

:haha: Don't worry! I can't get enough of onions and peppers whilst i'm pregnant, i bloody hate them, they actually make me gag! :shrug: Its weird isn't it!

Bananas are a really good source of potassium, maybe your body wants that?


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - thanks for the tip :)

im debating whether to buy the reduced £5 jojo feeding nightie... Mmmmmm. 

REALLLLLLLLLLLLY want a glass of :wine: but DH is ill so doesnt want one... meaning rest of bottle wud goto waste :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Mitch - thanks for the tip :)
> 
> im debating whether to buy the reduced £5 jojo feeding nightie... Mmmmmm.
> 
> REALLLLLLLLLLLLY want a glass of :wine: but DH is ill so doesnt want one... meaning rest of bottle wud goto waste :dohh:

I have bought some of those small bottles of red....about the eqvivalent of 2 units generally.....like the ones on airlines. Have one in kitchen but so knackered after todays nctclass...i think i will give it a miss:nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

awwwww :( well you cud have it tomo? :hugs:

Just bought a feeding nightie, feeding top and 5xknickers for £15 :) 

think that just leaves me slippers to buy :dance:

are any of you planning on playing some music through labour? :blush: wud we have to bring a CD player or something - or do most hospitals have one? :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

No sure labour rooms would have them. I am taking my ipod and hubby has tunes on his phone....he also has one of those small x mini speakers (if you search on amazon you will find)....was only£15 and sound is fantastic. We took it down to hous in cornwall for new years :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yup think i will bring our small speakers and ipod then :) not sure i will notice music tho.... but eh its worth a shot ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Omg.....not many days left to go for us :wacko:

Loads of stuff still left to do aaaargh:cry:

Bed and switch off i think

Night girls x x


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> awwwww :( well you cud have it tomo? :hugs:
> 
> Just bought a feeding nightie, feeding top and 5xknickers for £15 :)
> 
> think that just leaves me slippers to buy :dance:
> 
> are any of you planning on playing some music through labour? :blush: wud we have to bring a CD player or something - or do most hospitals have one? :haha:

the horton has radios/cd players in the rooms. (unless they've been nicked)

Where did you get the knickers!?


----------



## Glowstar

mitchnorm said:


> Mrs Cupcake said:
> 
> 
> im not going for isofix either as i agree people survived for years without it. plus they are so expensive and i personally only think it would be useful when using the infant car seat rather than the next stage seat so it is quite short lived
> 
> i too plan on getting some knickers from primark or something. i went the other day to look for a cheap nighty to give birth in but i couldnt find anything. all the nighties seemed to be made of fleece which i though would be way too hot. i was hopign for an oversized t-shirt style nighty but there was nothing
> 
> I went into primark yesterday to look at nighties and spotted mostly pjs and shorts and t shirt sets. I did then spot a selection of 2 (yes 2.....dont get too excited:haha:) cotton nighties with thin straps.... they were £6 i think. I have bought one in size 12-14 (i am normally 10).....havent tried it one yet. Its shortish in navy and white stripe...it looks okClick to expand...

I'm sure that's the one I got :haha: mmmm come to think of it mine is lightweight t-shirt material but it has thin straps and is navy blue and white, I got 12-14 too :winkwink:

Mrs Cupcake - they had loads of t-shirt type ones in Bury. Not fleece...just cotton loads of different designs too.


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> I'm sure that's the one I got :haha: mmmm come to think of it mine is lightweight t-shirt material but it has thin straps and is navy blue and white, I got 12-14 too :winkwink:
> 
> Mrs Cupcake - they had loads of t-shirt type ones in Bury. Not fleece...just cotton loads of different designs too.

You tried it on yet glow? 
I saw t shirt ones too....i got a couple from bhs...£9 each so a little more pricey :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - i got them from jojo maman where i got the nighties ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

What pants are they? I can't see them, I wants nice massive pants.


----------



## firsttimer1

OMMMMMGGGGGGGGG - IM IN LOVE. with this bag. but £50????? eeeek. 
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/sale/yummy-mummy-blue-white-stripe-with-yellow-rose-laminate

missy i got these - after saying i didnt think i wud get dispoable, i read the review on these and thought Meh, why not :haha:
https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+7-pack-disposable-maternity-knickers-in+A3104

i prob wouldnt have if wasnt buying the feeding nighties which was a fiver.... and its free p&p

man i love those bags.....


----------



## newfielady

MissyBlaze said:


> What pants are they? I can't see them, I wants nice massive pants.

And there is the only time we'll ever say that in our lifes. :rofl: I plan on buying those puppy pee pads for the bed and truck too. lol. _Much_ cheaper. lol.

Read most of the post, then got sick and now can't remember what I was going to say.:dohh:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

nice bag FT! im going to see how i get on with the boots one first i think...

and as lovely as the girly ones are my hubs wouldnt be very impressed and nor would it go wiht my pram! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

true cupcake :)

i got a free black one with my pram for OH to use ;) i just sooooooooooooooo love this collection of bags.... but do i REAAAALLLYYYY need it.... mmmmmmm.


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - cant remember if i sd thanks for letting me know the horton has a cd player :) THANKS :) xxxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

well if your hubs can have a black one then you definately 'need' the pink lining one! lol

you are def talking to the wrong person if you want talking out of it because i am a complete sucker for buying exactly what i want if i love it which is why i have the worlds most expensive pram!


----------



## newfielady

I shall be bringing my ipod and speakers as well. I like to have music. :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I am about to buy some M&S pants. Exciting. Packs of 5 for £5. 

Emera, that list was ace, i've stolen it and adapted!


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Ooh, sorry posting like mad  Just realised i'm 32 weeks, that means i only have to go another 3 weeks and 3 days before i've beaten my record for being pregnant!!! :dance:

:happydance: Many Congrats ~ May baby continue cooking for some time to come :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Missy, i love M&S pants! :thumbup:

Glad the list was helpful, i don't think i've missed anything off having given it another look. :) I'm intentionally not bothering with a baby bath this time because we used it about twice last time and it was a bit annoying. OH and i both found that the way though have to lean over the bath to support the baby whilst you wash them was really uncomfortable. We ended up getting in with Roh and bathing him like that, held on our laps. It was sooo much nicer that way, so not even bothering this time :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> We ended up getting in with Roh and bathing him like that, held on our laps. It was sooo much nicer that way, so not even bothering this time :thumbup:


Thats just what I did with DD ~ As she didnt like the feeling of 'space'....It was lovely bonding time too :cloud9:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Awww, a lovely slippery bath with our little bundles sounds amazing :)

This is my list of stuff I've got and stuff i need, (nerdily i've also put it in excel with a list of who's said they're going to buy what)


*Got*
Bouncer chair
Breast pump
Changing mat
Cuddle-dry towels
Rocking Chair
Maternity/nursing pillow
Moses basket (mattress and a few changes of bedding)
Olive oil and lavender oil
Playmat

*Need*
20 Muslin cloths
Blankets
Breast milk storage bottles with teats
Carseat
Cot (matress and a few changes of bedding)
Cot mobile
Cotton wool
Couple of wrist rattles and comforter toys
Dummies
Feeding syringes
Pushchair
selection of clothes - vests, babygrows, tshirts, trousers, outfits, hats, booties etc. size prem to 0-3 months
Sleeping bags
Steam steriliser
Top and tail bowl
sling
Baby monitor
Room thermometer
Changing bag
Nappies
Wipes
Medela parts
Bedding for moses basket


----------



## KellyC75

OMG ~ Your lists are making me nervous.....:shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - im going to sleep on the bag decision then decide tomo :) I love it even more on pink but that's £75 :( Mmm. Decisions :) 

Missy - great list! What's a food syringe?? 

I'm currently eating crisps... And drinking tea .. In bed... Naughty! ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna are we going to all open our stock pressies on the same date? X im sooo excited to see who I get and start shopping :dance: 
Xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Feeding syringe is just an oral syringe. If you have issues latching the baby on to start with you can express some milk into them. Most (all) hospitals will actually have them, so i guess i don't need to take any actually! (plus milk pours out of me when i lie on my side so am hoping it won't be an issue.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> Joanna are we going to all open our stock pressies on the same date? X im sooo excited to see who I get and start shopping :dance:
> Xxx

Thats a good questions but I don't know how easy that would be to arrange lol. I can see some of us waiting until the date but lots will probably peek lol. It's probably easier to just send them all around the same time and so we get them all around the same time.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Only 5 more people to get addresses from and then I can pick everyone's partners! Excited to get this all arranged so we can have fun picking out some cute pressies :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

I've had my stork pressie bought since November :shock:. Good thing though as you can't get them anymore and I so wanted to send something with Newfoundland on it. :blush:. It's been a long night here ladies. Take tylenol and then take a nap, take some more, then take another nap. And the baby was squirming all over, and I had a BH, a real one that hurt a little. :shock:. Gonna see how I feel overnight or in the morning. I have to go see the Doctor on Tuesday anyways.
P.S. Starting school tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

cant wait for secret stork! 

newfie- i hope you feel better. my BH hurt. they always have. not as much as contractions, but close to the beginning contractions. yay for school!

i think it would be awesome to get something with another countries logo on it or something with a logo on it thats personal to the sender :cloud9:

i think i need some ideas of what to get. maybe when names are given out i can get a specific of what someone would like? i would hate to send something that someone would never use :shrug:

here is my 30 week bump pic...


----------



## citymouse

So I went to look at puppy pads on Amazon and found one that's not disposable and is huge... Thinking I might get that (though who will do the laundry?) because we could always find a use for something like it when the baby's here, I'm sure... Then I noticed it was a whelping pad and nearly died laughing. DH didn't get what was so funny. But the thought of using an actual whelping pad...


----------



## loolindley

Morning Lads!

I PROMISE you I am keeping up, but it's so hard to get on the computer to update at my parents house! I have to book the 6.30am slot ;) NOTHING to do with the fact that I am naturally waking up at that time :rofl:

Re- isofix...we got the base off ebay really cheap. We then bought our car seat from our SiL (no crashes or bumps, obviously), so we have got the whole package for under £100 which I feel quite happy about. Worth keeping your eyes open for a cheap one maybe?

Well I more or less have EVERYTHING on my list. I need a couple of extra blankets and some different styles of dummies, but that's it :smug: We haven't got ANY nursery furniture, but as we don't have a house to put it in, I'm not stressing about it!

Newfie -good luck for school today! xx

Re - paper knickers?????? EWWWWWW. Think I will defo go for some cheap granny pants!

FT - I love that you are stock piling some cake, but you have just made me want cake at 7.30am. Not good :nope:

Mitch - you have also made me want pizza for breakfast :nope: Must stop reading evening foodie posts in morning!!!!

Yesterday I mostly napped the weekend off, and in between made the pram up (ok, ok, sat around whilst my Mum and OH made the pram up :rofl: It looks GREAT and I love it! Am so pleased we went for it, so now just have to get the use out of it to justify the cost :haha:

Phase 2 of our move starts today as my Mum and I are going back to Wales to clean cupboards/touch up paint work. I have booked us in for a facial this afternoon, and tomorrow I have my growth scan which I am super exited about!! Lots of movement over past few days. Baby reacts particularly well to cheese :shrug: :rofl: The packing the car full of baby stuff and bringing it back to her house.

If I don't manage to get on again until I am back, all have great days. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

city mouse - that is hilarious! an actual whelping pad! lol

i have a very cheap plastic double sheet which i will put on our bed under the quilted mattress protector and sheet. it cost about £2 on ebay.

i was planning on buying this for my cotbed 

https://www.johnlewis.com/230507875/Product.aspx

i also thought this could be used for potty training or on a single bed in the future too

i have a spare quilted protector that i thought i might cut up for the crib and pram although its not waterproof

I have had the worst night ever. I think i have food poisoning and im blaming the re-heated chinese i had for lunch yesterday. way to much info but i had bad diaorreah last night, hot sweats, shaking, nearly fainted whilst on toilet, thought i was going to be sick etc

dont feel great this morning.... poor me!


----------



## emera35

Loo enjoy the facial, sounds lovely!

City, a whelping pad, hilarious! :haha:

Blessed I can't believe how lovely and neat your bump is! Beautiful! :)

Cupcake poor you! Sorry you are feeling rough. Reheating takeaways is soo dangerous especially if there is rice, you can get some of the worst food poisoning from rice! I would personally never do it, if you don't know how old the food is and exactly how its been stored then reheating it is a risk. Or you can get a digital food probe and check that all of the food you reheated reached above 80 degrees. That kills most bacteria.


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely bump Blessed :thumbup:

Newfie and Cupcake - hope you are both feeling better soon :hugs:

Loo - enjoy your facial :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!*

*Newfie* - what do u mean school hun? sorry if im being dumb :blush:
*Blessed* - lovely bump progression
*Rashy *- teeheehee :haha:
*Loo* - Well done for your bargain hun! and i hear ya on reading the food posts in the morning. Time restriction when it comes to food no longer applies to me... i could eat some prawn toast right NOW.... :blush: Dont work too hard today - and update us tomo after that growth scan... with pics if poss? :hugs:
*Cupcake* - oh you poor thing! :( and im so sorry that i just mentioned a chinese snack... probably the last thing you wanted to hear! I really hope u feel normal again soon hunni :hugs:

Sooooooo ive soooo fallen in love with the changing bags ive seen..... but.... i remembered its my birthday on March 9th! so ive asked mum and dad if i can have it as a bday pressies, and hv selected the following three designs for them to chose from - as i love them all :dance:

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...us-bags/blooming-gorgeous-blue-birds-and-bows

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/yummy-mummy/yummy-mummy-thistle-and-dragonfly

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/yummy-mummy/yummy-mummy-pink-butterflies

:dance:

OK now for TMI bit....... flatulence. Sorry to be gross. But please some of you tell me its really stepped up a disgusting gear for you too lately? I dont want to feel alone :( :blush: Its awful :(


----------



## citymouse

Hello, lads. Woke up with an uncomfortable bump so thought I'd pop on. 

Cupcake, you poor thing! I hope it passes quickly, what an awful way to spend the night. :(

Ft, I have been a burping fiend lately. DH hates it and is so grossed out. But I have to keep burping--what am I going to do, hold it in? As for the other end, it's not so bad... yet.

Loo, don't work too hard!

I don't know if i will get the whelping pad. I really do wonder who would wash it? I can't see myself going p and own stairs to the laundry room while I'm in labor! I've been thinking of a super cheap shower curtain (as somebody else suggested always back) or maybe a cheap flannel-backed vinyl table cloth.

All right, going to try to sleep again.


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

*FT* - Gas, yep. I thought i woke DH up in the middle of the night as it was really loud, but checked this morning and he had a great night's sleep (so I kept quiet about that one)

*Cupcake* - drink lots of water if you can this morning. I hate food poisoning.
*Newfie* - Enjoy school! I seem to remember you're doing something accountancy related? I'm an accountant so feel free to keep my brain tested while i'm on mat leave!

We cleared the spare room yesterday so its now just me and half a desk. We might paint this weekend (or get a decorator in!). 

I also took my wedding ring off yesterday, it felt a bit sticky and i'm paranoid about it being stuck on! Might use the time to get it polished up so it goes back on nice and shiny. 

Right, off to my first antenatal in 10 minutes. I'm really nervous, no idea why! Actually feel a bit sick!


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake.... go back to :sleep: - you crazy cat!!! lol

Lozza - enjoy your first class hun, cant wait to hear about it :) my first one is on thurs so very intrigued! also is it NCT or NHS? xxxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

No scan for me. I'm so annoyed. I just want to know that things are ok. Why does it have to be so effing hard?


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - im suprised ur not getting scanned after what youve been thru hun :( i wonder cud u demand one??

it seems different districts act very differently. Ive seen some ladies measuring just 3cm ahead on fundal gettig scans and doing the GD test.. whereas i was 6cm ahead at one point and nothing? Its all very inconsistant i guess.

But have faith that baby blaze is just fine.

do you own a doppler? xxx

EDIT: :saywhat: just watching a labour on tv and the DH answers his PHONE right in the middle of her labour !!!! and its his friend asking about the following nights plans!!! He actually ANSWERS it! OMG if my DH did that.... !!! :grr:


----------



## MissyBlaze

No I don't have a doppler. I don't really like the idea of over using them.I've read some dodgy evidence about them. Wish I did now though. I really want to demand one but I'm not sure how. It's impossible to get hold of my dumb midwife and the gp just says they can't do it. X


----------



## firsttimer1

awww im sorry hunni :( that sucks :( but im sure your LO is just fine xxx does he/she move about alot in the day - or do you have a night time baby?

I know what u mean about dopplers, they can get addictive :haha: Mind u i hardly ever use mine - just if i havent felt baby. Infact i think i prob use it once every 2 weeks if that now x

My LO had a quieter day yesterday... i wonder if they are about to start running out of room.... its gonna be scary when the movements slow down..... 

Hun why dont you call your MW and say ur realllly stressing out and ur anxiety levels are just so high that u cant relax? wud they not scan u for reassurance? :shrug:

sorry i cant help :( wish i cud :(


----------



## emera35

Missy how annoying! They won't scan me either for the contractions and things, if I wasn't already scheduled growth scans I might complain about it. It is weird how everywhere is different. 

FT, I suffer quite badly with "burpies" as we call them in this house (because I don't want Roh saying fart or anything, so both ends are burpies :haha:) its not great. Fortunately I have a disgusting OH who practically cheers at himself every time he burps or breaks wind and looks very proud :dohh: so mine still don't match up to his epic efforts!

I've no idea what's with Roh today he woke up early with more energy than anyone should ever have!! He's currently legging it round the house shouting and dancing :haha: I'm just letting him get on with it whilst I iron and fold laundry :rolleyes:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've got an anterior placenta do I hardly feel any movements, which makes it so much worse! I've tried calling her but they're only open between 9 and 9.30 and today nobody even answered it then. I rang every number I had. I don't know. I feel like I'm going to hey lost in the system.


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - awwww Rph sounds so cute :) 

I havent had an excess of ''burpies'' LOL - just down below :( hate it.

Missy - oh yesssssss i forgot its you who has the weird 9-9:30 opening time thing! Thats ludicrous!!! :grr: i just *DONT* get it.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks everyone for the sympathy

cant go back to bed FT as im at work! still feeling very rough and like i might be sick.... good job i have my own office so can wallow in private

there wasnt any rice in the chinese just noodles (with prawns.... i suspect the cause of the problem) and deep fried chicken with sweet and sour sauce.

i think ive learnt my lesson....

love the bags FT, any preference?

missey - i have anterior placenta too. i find i go through phases of feeling it lots and then hardely at all. must depend on how the baby is lying.


----------



## emera35

Missy that's crazy opening times! If you feel really nervous then phone delivery suite that's what I do if no one answers at the MW clinic. They are open like 8.30-5.30 here and they still NEVER bloody answer!! :dohh: 

FT I doubt they'd scan based on high anxiety levels, especially when they could just do a CTG and check accelerations, if the baby seemed fine then I doubt they'd scan. :shrug: Certainly they wouldn't here.


----------



## emera35

Cupcake - damn those evil prawns! Hope you are back to normal soon x


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - i love all three designs so leaving it up to my mum :) :dance: ah-ha! so its athe prawns we should blame heehee, im defo sorry for mentioning prawn toast then!! 

Emera- i wasnt even meant to see a consultant when i saw the OB last week - she only got him in as she sd she could see how anxious i was. They seemed to take it very seriously that i was that stressed lol. Thats why im seeing the consultant at 36 weeks - they said ''its more for you then baby'' :haha: im such a drama queen :) so thought it might work for a scan... but yeh prob not :( but either way im sure yours and missys LOs are just fine in there - all happy and gurgly :)

mmmm its 11:37 and im ready for lunch :( ...

Oh yer and how weird is this - ive woken up with a definate craving for savoury stuff eg crisps. There is cake on the side and i dont want any. AND...drum roll please... the thought of anything banana falvoured is positively repulsive!!!! :shrug: Pregnancy is WEIRD! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Isn't it odd? I made Roh and me french toast for breakfast today, Roh had his with yogurt banana and blueberries and I usually have the same or with cinnamon and sugar, but today I was wanting savoury so I ended up putting ham and tomato ontop and then melting some cheese over it! It was yummy! :D I'm dying for prawn toasts since you mentioned it though! I've put some minestrone soup on though so hoping that will be ready soon as it smells good! For some reason I want to eat it with tinned mackerel fillets though...

FT didn't you manage to faint at your OB app.? That aleways works amazingly to motivate people into reucing your stress levels! :haha: I think the thing with scans is, they know everyone wants more scans, which is why private scanning companies do such a roaring trade. Thing is the machines are pretty pricy and it takes a lot to train as a sonographer, so resources in that dept tend to be limited. I would think they wouldn't want to set a precedent by offering scans to people based on their concerns rather than to check on specific conditions, otherwise everyone would be asking for them. :shrug: I'd guess that would be the arguement anyway?


----------



## firsttimer1

Yep i did :haha:

I think im prob the only one not too bothered about having more scans. Not cos i dont want to see LO - but i work myself up into such a state over it :(

Well my Zumba teacher just said our annual 2 Hour zumbathon is on 7th july.... so 4months after LOs birth.... its going to be my after birth mission to have enough energy to ocmplete it :) Im not going to set weight loss targets etc.

speaking of which - i PIGGED out last week and the scales today are still a 19 pound gain. Its confusing the heck outta me. Not that im complaining... not at all!

enjoy ur soup emera.... im about to raid the cupboards :)

PS. you ladies remember Struth? she has her 8 week scan today.... in fact she shud be having it right now.... lets all kp our fingers crossed for her :dance:


----------



## emera35

FT I'm not fussed about another scan except I'm hoping they'll be able to confirm the gender for me :haha: but then I don't have an anterior placenta or any similar problems so I get movements most the time so I find hearing the heartbeat and that reassuring enough. I'll be interested to have such a late scan this time and see what bumpy looks like in there when she's so big :)


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i imagine with an anterior placenta it must be very annoying. 

does it basically mean you feel all movement but its lighter.....or you dont feel alot of movement until week such and such? or you have days of no movement at all???

Ive never really read about it?


----------



## MissyBlaze

I don't know as I have nowt to compare it to. I'd probably say I feel like 15 movements a day, but they're not prolonged. I don't have a period of time where bub wiggles around or gets hiccups or anything.Just one prod (which i always think i imagined) and then nothing for an hour or so. I get the occasional wobble like it's shuffling round.


----------



## emera35

Well generally it means the movements you feel are much reduced, sort of like there is an extra pillow between you and baby, so it can be very hard to tell with a lot of the movements. I've not had it in any of my pregnancies so I couldn't tell you first hand what the difference is.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh and I agree, i'd prefer not to have any more scans, I get super scared too!


----------



## firsttimer1

Im about to buy raspberry leaf tea :haha: will start taking it at 34 weeks .... i figure i will try anything that supposedly helps your cervix muscles during labour :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave:

Been to midwife today (1st time since 18 weeks!) I am measuring at 35 weeks already :winkwink:
But kinda knew that 1/ From my size & 2/ From my previous large LO's! :baby:

No names yet! Or anything to be honest! :wacko:

Moving tommorow & wont have internet until 20th Jan :dohh: 

Everyone take care & speak again soon :friends:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lovely to hear from you kelly and yay for a healthy LO who is growing strong :dance:

My ma and pa have chosen this bag for me and are ordering it today:
https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...us-bags/blooming-gorgeous-blue-birds-and-bows

WHOOOOHOOOO :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

31 & 32 Week bumpie pics....:kiss: Not sure if you can see a change?
 



Attached Files:







31 Week bump ~ DD2.png
File size: 24 KB
Views: 32









32 Week bump ~ DD2.png
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## wondertwins

*Good morning my lovely March Mamas!*

I've read everything to keep up over the weekend, but can only remember a few things to respond to. :dohh:

Danielle- Love and hugs to you and your family. :hugs: 

Mitch- I really like both Cara and Kara. 

Newfie- Good luck in classes today!! Yay for you!

Loo- I'm glad you made it finally. But we're going to need you to be online more so that you can obsess about things with us. :)

FT- Can you take Digger to the Zumbathon with you? That would be really cute. :) And you'd lose extra weight by putting him/her in a sling while you did your zumba. You'll be surprised at how strong your arms get during the first year just carrying around all the gear and baby.

AFM... I've had a rough weekend physically, and all the talk of preterm labor has me completely freaked out. I'm sure I'm just being paranoid. I've been having a lot of really painful cramps and some contractions too. They are worse at night, and they seem to calm down during the day. I read a statistic that said 60% of twins are born before 36 weeks! So, when I have these pains it makes me really scared. To make matters worse, I'm completely unprepared at work and at home. I'm going to do some "work nesting" this week in order to give myself the peace of mind that if something happens, I will be able to instantly pass stuff off.

EDIT TO ADD: Gorgeous bump, Kelly!


----------



## firsttimer1

Kelly - there is defo a change!!! :kiss:

WT - putting digger in a sling for extra oomph sounds great actually! and if not DH will be there for when i tire out - or when digs gets :sick: from being 'zumba-ed' about :haha:

as for your worries about pre-term labour... yes some twins come early, but not all hun. and no amount of stressing and worrying is going to change anything. so start relaxing - and get that work nesting done.... u will feel better then :hugs: 

In regards to the cramps - if it makes u feel any better i think its normal? Every night i feel off and have tummy cramping now. Its prob worse for you hun as your carrying two :( so i know its hard, but try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Thanks, FT. It helps knowing that you're having nighttime cramping too. Typically, I'm not a worrier. I'm usually the one that refuses to call the doctor when I'm sick, and I always think everything will be fine. So when I worry about the babies, I have a hard time knowing if I'm being paranoid or something is actually wrong. I called the nurse at my doctor's office to ask her for some guidance about when I should be worried versus when I should just tough it out. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

what did the nurse say hun? xxx or did u have to leave a message? xxx


----------



## wondertwins

I talked to the nurse, and she is going to call me back after talking to the doctor.


----------



## firsttimer1

well let us know hun :hugs: im sure it will all be okay :hugs: xxxx


----------



## emera35

WT - Just a quicky to say my cousin went to 38 weeks with twins, the last week she was phoning the MW each day just saying "GET THEM OUT!!!!" She had all sorts of cramps and contractions for weeks and weeks beforehand. She went on to have a standard delivery with both of them after induction. So yes some twins are born early, but not all. Her boys were both 6lb+ and really healthy :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm back from Antenatal!

This was the first session of 4, on the NHS. It was OK, a bit disorganised as the midwife was a bit late and was possibly going to be called out to a homebirth so she rattled through it all. Covered pain relief, birthing positions etc but actually not a lot that I didn't already know from reading up. DH looked pretty bored too, but did learn that they they really don't want you in labour on your back, everything was around being as active as possible, even with an epidural you can apparently stand up now. I do now know which phone number to ring though when i'm in labour, and was given a list of what to pack in my bag. I think the other sessions will be better (physio next week will help with antenatal exercises, breathing in labour & postnatal recovery).

Randomly there were 2 girls there I used to work with and haven't seen in years, plus 2 from my yoga class so hopefully i'll get to know them a bit better as they seem nice.

What was useful was discovering that one girl put her name down for a nursery back in August, and soonest she could get a place is Jan 2013, so looks like i need to get a move on with that!


----------



## emera35

:hugs: I find it really difficult to know when i need to worry too hun. I've decided since Roh was born that i'd rather be paranoid and contact the MW etc, than thinking i'll leave it and then regretting it. There is nothing wrong with being cautious about our babies!!


----------



## wondertwins

You're right, Emera. Thanks. :hugs:

Lozza, it's CRAZY that a nursery would have such a long wait!!!!! DH is nervous about letting "strangers" hold his babies. (It's so cute to see him this protective already.) So it's going to be interesting to see how we work things out.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

hey ladies - Im just back from my late 29 weeks check up and baby is on the mark, measuring well, head currently down, Bloods taken and also got a list of the antenatal classes, so going to book them in the morning
L xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok. i just grunted as i got off the sofa..... attractive. I fear this is the start of the downwards slope... :haha:

Lozza - glad the class was worth it, even if it did cover mostly what you knew. So your friend is pregnant NOW and cant get a nursery place until jan 2013? gosh..... so a years wait? 

I dont want to contact a nursery just yet as want the LO to start at 3 years old (for one year before primary school).... but will bare that in mind!

Vitfa - yay for another healthy appt and LO :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

ARGGGHHHHHHHH

My tummy just literally vibrated - as in for about 2 seconds the baby literally vibrated :wacko:

anyone had this? normal? not normal? FREAKING OUT LOL :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

I haven't had any vibrations with this pregnancy, but I had them with DS -- sometimes lasting a lot longer than 2 seconds. Once it happened while I was in the presence of the nurse and you could see my belly shaking. She said it was a BH contraction. Don't know if that's true. :shrug:

EDIT TO ADD: But it did seem to be normal. :hugs: Either that or Digger is doing zumba.


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. I don't have time to properly catch up at the moment. Just though I'd let you know, while I had a rough night, I _did_ make it through. Not a lot of sleep but I'm feeling much better this morning. :shrug: I'm going to go to the doctor after dinner to try and see the Doctor On Call, as I _know_ it's another water infection.
FT- I started college today. :thumbup: I graduated high school in '07 so it took me a while lol. But I was busy. :haha: I'm doing it online. Pj's is the best way to do school work.


----------



## firsttimer1

WT, thanks. i think the doppler might be coming out tonight!!!

Newfie - good on you hun and gd luck with it :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - mine vibrates as in more like a ripple from one side to the other, which i've always put down to it spinning round or running its leg across my stomach. It's been mega active since yesterday evening, felt like I had a hamster on a wheel when on my side in bed (worried I was squashing it, but when i turned over it just did the same on the other side!) and kicked all through antenatal. Quite pleased as for the last couple of days it had been pretty quiet, presume it must have moved but i'm another anterior placenta so might be to do with that!


----------



## firsttimer1

yer ive had the side to side ripple (which i love) but this was as if i had swallowed a mobile phone and it was vibrating (i could have said something worse :haha: ) . . . just sooo odd. Im sure its normal, but took me by suprise.

LO has been quieter yesterday and today after about two days of MAD movement too... but i know thats normal xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Grrrrrrr nightmare!!!!!! Just spent timw typing out a personalised reply.to.all of you and internet crashed losing it all :cry: and :growlmad: in equal measure. Sorry....story of my day......such a bad mood today...really snappy aith my colleagues and not sure why. Just random hormones i guess.

I want weekend to be here again :cry:

Just 2 updates from me.....Names -Kara scored 36 votes and Cara scored 35 votes so i win:happydance:. Cheeky hubby said 'ah well Olivia it is then' :haha:

Have volunteered for a project which will see me working totally from home from the 10th February....2 weeks before official annual leave/mat starts :happydance:. Its populating a new sales DB...very bored but means i dont have to travel and importantly drive long distance:thumbup:

Sorry no personal replies....forgive me x x x


----------



## MsCrow

Glad to hear you might have a boring, at home, project Mitch, good move!

Interesting to hear about your antenatal Lozza, I have mine on Thursday, starting with the 'pain' session so will report back and compare!

Been a day at home, going through political stuff, and catching up generally though MrC and I had a falling out so not a particularly chipper bunny. I have to go to a dinner thing this evening that I really wish I could skip.


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- I'm glad you'll get to have a break from all your traveling soon! I plan to start working from home on February 1 and will be doing a lot of boring stuff too. At this point... boring sounds wonderful!! 

And I want the weekend to be here again too. It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Glowstar

Gosh we are all sooo busy! I'm finding it hard to keep up and struggle to get online during the day when my boss is in as she sits right behind me :haha:

Mitch - yay for letting up and staying home a bit earlier. I am sure you will feel the benefit :winkwink:

Kelly -fab bump and good luck with the move :thumbup:

FT - I haven't had the vibrating feeling but I am pretty sure I had it with my 2nd...not sure what causes it :wacko:

WT - I hope you got to speak to a Dr to put your mind at rest :hugs:

Newfie - I hope it's not another UTI :nope: hope you get it sorted quickly :winkwink:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ft i have that feeling quite alot :D ha had it with izzy 2 

been to get a few bit for my hospital bag today got some
breast pads
toothbrush 
milk for baby 
shampoo n conditinor x


----------



## emera35

MsCrow hope the dinner goes by fast and :hugs: for the falling out with OH, I used to fall out with OH often, especially last pregnancy, always made me really miserable :( parenthood seems to have stabilised us a lot though and we rarely fall out at all now :thumbup: 

Mitch great news about the working from home arrangement! :)

FT- I've had vibration like you described before, like there was a mobile phone going off in my tummy! I think its not that unusual. Its like a tick, in the muscles in your uterus, like you can get under your eye when you are tired. Except because your uterus is now nearly 1000x bigger than normal its really dramatic! :haha: nothing to worry about ;)


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, hurray for your name winning! 

MsCrow, sorry about your argument with DH. The fact is that being pregnant is challenging physically AND emotionally. Sometimes it gets overwhelming. Hope things smooth out between you guys.

Danielle, how are you doing? How's your mom?

I don't get the vibrating, but I do remember reading a thread about it a long time ago and it seemed to be no big deal. 

What I get now are these little twisting sensations, like somebody's (LOL, somebody--who could it be?) putting her fist into my side and turning it. It doesn't really hurt but it makes me double over out of instinct. 

Yesterday we hung out with our friends who have two little girls and DH saw their fancy high chair and was hooked (the Stokke Tripp Trapp or something?). He started going on about not wanting a big plastic high chair, but I wasn't happy with the Stokke reviews, so I changed ours to be the Oxo Sprout. I'm like, hey, it's your money, if you want to spend that much of it on a high chair, be my guest! I think now we'll end up with a separate booster seat but there's one for liek $20-$30 so that's no big deal.


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooo i havent even looked at high chairs. when do babies start using them? when they can sit up unaided?

when is that usually? :blush: about 9 months?


----------



## citymouse

I think around 6-7 months. I wouldn't really put so much thought into it except that our shower is coming up and, hey, if some rich aunt wants to spend $250 on a high chair, far be it from me to keep her from doing so. :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I can't find twiglets on the asda website!i need them. 

Oh knew I was sad earlier and came home with a 5 pack of krispy kremes and the cutest baby grow. An orange mr man one with mr tickle on. Cute


----------



## lozza1uk

MissyBlaze said:


> I can't find twiglets on the asda website!i need them.
> 
> Oh knew I was sad earlier and came home with a 5 pack of krispy kremes and the cutest baby grow. An orange mr man one with mr tickle on. Cute

Cute!! I love Mr Tickle. Was always a bit scared of Mr Nosy though.
Maybe you could just spread some marmite on ordinary crisps if you're struggling with twiglets!


----------



## firsttimer1

eww twiglets :sick:

just had a boring lasagna for dinner :( I want steak :cry: 

danielle - good for u for getting some baby related stuff today :) Now that ive got my nightie, knickers and GORGEOUS baby bag ( :dance: ) ive just got slippers left to buy i think - YAY! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

mr wont keep still 2 night.

my mum is doing brilliantly really shes been in my nans all day today but she is really good giving the circumstances

ft izzy was sitting up by about 5 months and walking at 9 months heheh

i dont plan on staying in hosp 1 night so not taking much


----------



## mitchnorm

Erm....has everyone got everything for their hospital bags? There is alot of talk about nighties, slippers, shampoo etc etc.....nervous:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

SHE WALKED BY 9 MONTHS? :wacko:

oh gosh. i thought it was sit up around 9 months; then crawl then walk.... ive alot to learn ;)

so next christmas we could have walkers?? Lol.

Hope babies arent too advanced at 6 months as thats when we are on a family holiday in menorca. Was hoping baby may be in early stages of sitting up - but under NO circumstances crawling etc!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

My nephew was sitting up but with some support at 5 months......unaided at 7 months.....not.crawling yet. They pretty much support their own heads by 4 months......

9 months walking is very early....well done izzy  my friends baby walked around 12-14 months...think that average


----------



## _LauraK1982_

My daughter walked at 9 months - She crawled for about a week !!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Girls are definately more advance i reckon :winkwink:

My friends lo is a boy.....always slower bless em :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep walking at 9 months walking compleatly by her self for 5-10 mins by 11-12 months x


----------



## emera35

Roh could sit in a high chair by about 5-6 months, but not unsupported until later on. He started crawling at 7 months and cruising at the same time (pulling up and crab walking along furniture hanging on to it) but didn't walk without holding onto things until 16 months. He was FULLY mobile by 7-8 months though and could get to everything :shock: I think he only bothered walking because it meant he could run :dohh:

We had a Bumbo, which was brilliant! He could sit in it as soon as he could fully support his head, which for him was about 3-4 months old. It wasn't great for him after about 8 months though because he just escaped out of it and crawled off :haha:

Those Stokke high chairs are good, Roh has used them as they have them in a restaurant near us. However i read alot of things saying that they have a tendency to tip over backwards if you have the wrong sort of table as chi dren can kick against the table and unbalance them. 

Our highchair is a nightmare i hate it, its a total pain in the arse to clean!! My SIL gave it to me though, so it was free, and i'm a sucker for free stuff :rolleyes: Its this one: -
High Chair
I don't recommend it! 

These P&T ones are great though if you have a sturdy table or kitchen counter! Plus, yay, portable! Portable high chair


----------



## citymouse

My main problem with the Stokke is that you have to spend $220 on the chair, then $65 on the infant seat, which is poorly reviewed, then $85 on the tray! And it says you can convert it to a desk chair later, but we'd never do that. We spend too much time at our desks so we need really nice chairs. I figure if we get the Oxo we can get a booster seat too, for portability, etc., and then when baby #2 comes along baby #1 can use the booster seat at the table.

Our table also has a really low piece that hangs down so pulling the chair up to the table would be a disaster. I'm sure a baby could kick the finish off the edge of the table in no time!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ive started collecting for my bag 
Got cheap nightie ( want to get another though) and button front pjs from primark
Have laid out my toilet bag and made a list of mini toiletries to buy at my next shop
Its all so scary when it comes down to thinking not long to go 
L x


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch, don't worry I've not thought about hospital bag at all. Stuff I'd pack I'll need before so don't want to pack it yet! I do have slippers, free ones from a hotel so pick some up on your travels!!


----------



## emera35

Sounds like a good idea City. My SIL has just got the booster seat now, and as it has a tray and a detachable backrest my 5 month old nephew is using it straight off without them needing a highchair. Roh would be totally fine with a booster seat now, and would have been for the past 6 months i would think. To be honest he'd be fine sat on a chair with a cushion, but its nice to strap him in, as he can't stay still for more than about 5 minutes tops, and thats if you put his favourite food infront of him! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

I def think girls are a bit quicker than boys :winkwink: although saying that only having 2 girls so far...oldest one crawled around 8 months but didn't walk unaided until 15 months! she just found it easier and less stressful to crawl :haha:
DD2 walked on her 1st birthday because she's a complete show off...she never looked back and never reverted back to crawling.

I haven't got everything for my hospital bag yet, still need toiletries but think that's it :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

My doctor called. (I totally love him, by the way). He says that early cramping and contractions are a lot more common in twin pregnancies because my uterus is actually measuring at 36+ weeks already. :shock: :argh: He was a little concerned that the pain has been strong enough to wake me up at night, but if I'm fine now, then it's probably nothing to worry about. If I continue to get painful cramps, he wants me to let him know because they don't want the cramps/contractions getting out of hand. I'll keep an eye on it and see him next Tuesday. :thumbup:

Regarding sitting, crawling, walking, etc..... developmental milestones are really interesting, but they're nothing to worry about too much. The ranges of "normal" are really wide since kids often devote their developmental energy into one milestone or another. There are amazing stories of babies that have physical disabilities that start talking freakishly early. (No need to walk to get what you want when you can just ask for it!)


----------



## Widger

Well my son rolled over at 3/4 months, sat up at 5 months, unaided 6 months, crawled at 7 months, walked at 11 months. FT - we went on holiday when he was 6 months and was perfect!! He could sit up but not move. We were away for a month and about 2 weeks after we came home he was pulling himself up and crawling... nightmare. All other NCT babies started crawling at 9/10 months so brill time to go away. 

As for hospital bag, I dreamt last night baby came early ans woke up this morning thinking I need to get white newborn stuff down and washed. Obviously on my mind. First time round I don't think I got anything ready until 2 weeks before, if that. Obviously in denial. Will buy a brand new newborn babygro though for leaving hospital, only fair it doesn't have every hand me down going he he ( Daniel was in white mostly)

High chair - Ikea antilop. £14, easy to clean. Love it


----------



## Widger

Wondertwins - glad all ok and hope get better night tonight. I'm not being woken up by contraction type pain, but stiff back, leg, all over aches so not alone being woken up xx


----------



## 2nd time

i realy need to get my bag packed now i feel like baby could come any time now lol his is the best bit of pregnancy girls, the ohh it this it bit no just wind lol oh is ths it lol i love this part of pregnancy its the most exciting hope every one is well wonder twins are you aving a section do you have an idea of what date yet?


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies.......this weekend is going to be hospital bag weekend :haha:. Think i may need to buy one though as i use the others a fair amount for work stuff. I think there is a good thread set up by an admin on this site about hospital / labour bag content....top of third trimester page :thumbup:

Will be nicking that and adding some bits and bobs.

Wt - good news from your doctor :thumbup:.......some things are just totally diferent and far more advanced for twins eh....scary. Hope the cramping calms down :kiss:

Right off to bed for me.....hubby on way back from the Emirates stadiuum (Arsenal ground) so he will be a happy bunny with their win tonight :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for info on physical progression of babies ladies! I guess I study the mind so much that I've neglected the rest :haha: 

Think im going to go shopping tomo for final bits I need, and wash all of LOs clothes etc x not going to pack bag till week 34/35 tho :) incase I jinx it all hehe

Its soooo exciting. Convinced I will go the full hog to week 42 tho! All of u will hv had your cute LOs and I will be her talking to myself :rofl:


----------



## 2nd time

firsttimer1 said:


> Thanks for info on physical progression of babies ladies! I guess I study the mind so much that I've neglected the rest :haha:
> 
> Think im going to go shopping tomo for final bits I need, and wash all of LOs clothes etc x not going to pack bag till week 34/35 tho :) incase I jinx it all hehe
> 
> Its soooo exciting. Convinced I will go the full hog to week 42 tho! All of u will hv had your cute LOs and I will be her talking to myself :rofl:

we will still be her waiting for you lol


----------



## firsttimer1

If i DO go to 42 weeks, at this fundal rate i will be giving birth to a teenager :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Evening laddies!

On my phone, and my Mum went to bed an hour ago :shock: who is the pregnant one??? :haha: My back is killing today, so I let my Mum do EVERYTHING whilst I supervised!
Very excited about my scan tomorrow though scared about the size of my lo. EVERYONE keeps commenting on the size of my bump. STOP CALLING ME FAT! YOU WOULDNT DO IT BEFORE I WAS PREGGO (to my face) SO DON'T DO IT NOW!!! :rofl:

Mrs Cupcake - sorry to hear about your good poisoning. I had Compylobacter at 6 weeks and was very ill with it. I feel your pain :hugs:

Newfie - I hope school went well? Have you been in touch with your doc yet?

WT - so pleased your doc has reassured you. :hugs:

FT - ditto on the stinky gas. So embarrassing! You need a dog to blame it on :rofl:

Right. This is really hard to update on my phone, so I'm going to quit. Nos da ladies, I will update you with news of my giant baby tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Probably the reason I'm obsessed with hospital bag and all that is because I'm not working like all you ladies so I have nothing else to do!! I just want to feel organized and to be honest getting up and down off the floor which is where I am to pack my hospital bag, is getting so hard!! Imagine doing that at 35 weeks!! Eekk!! 

On the topic of high chairs, I just put this on layby
https://www.britax.com.au/nursery-products/milano-hi-lo
Not sure if it's any good.. But I liked it in the shop! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Ladies where are u feeling most of LOs movements now - in terms of height in relation to tummy button? X


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ft- I would say at belly button height. On both sides sometimes a bit higher or lower but mostly around there!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks Hun :)

Ladies.... Skadi has had her baby girl! At 29 weeks! X can't post a link to her thread in 3rd tri as on phone! Soooo happy for her, baby is gorgeous!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the update FT. I'll go check it out. 
Re hospital bags, I'm starting to put minr together. You never know when little miss will show up now. :thumbup:
Loo- ohh, a scan. I decided to wait and see the doctor tomorrow at my regular appointment rather than going down and possibly waiting 3 hours. Feeling a lot better after my 3 hour nap this evening thouh. :haha:
I got my highchair second hand from a lady here in toen. She sold me the highchair and a set of baby monitors for $20. :dance:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Thanks Hun :)
> 
> Ladies.... Skadi has had her baby girl! At 29 weeks! X can't post a link to her thread in 3rd tri as on phone! Soooo happy for her, baby is gorgeous!

Saw the photo, so cute! Can't believe there are 2 March babies already, you'll have to delete the scan dates and start putting on birth announcements on the front page FT!:thumbup:

Suffering insomnia again! I've been really uncomfortable all evening, i think i'm stretched from the baby kicking me literally every half hour for the last 24 hours. Had a stomach ache and back ache and finally got rid of it with a hot water bottle. Plus i'm shattered so headed to bed, and now i'm wide awake still 2 hours later! So annoying.:growlmad:

In an effort to cure my insomnia, i'll copy out the hospital bag list I was given at antenatal today in case it helps anyone.

- Pregnancy notes (apparently they'll send DH home for them if I forget!)
- Baby vests x 5!
- Baby grow x 5
- Baby hat x 2 (they said they'll stick one on straight away during skin to skin to keep warm)
- Baby scratch mittens
- Nappies
- Cotton wool (clearly my local NHS suffering budget cuts...)
- Baby towel
- Maternity pads
- Your own toiletries (body wash, toothbrush, toothpaste etc)
- Cheap or disposable pants
- Pyjamas or nightie
- Slippers
- Bath towel
- Change of clothes
- Something to read (midwife said she had a 17 yr old who pulled out her magazine when she had the ventouse as she presumed she could just lie there while the baby was pulled out!)
- Snacks & a drink
- Feeding bra if breastfeeding
- Minimal valuables!

Apparently if all's well we're sent home after 3-6 hours (more likely 3!):shrug:


----------



## citymouse

Hurray for Skadi! A 3-pound baby at 29 weeks is fantastic. So glad Keira's healthy and well! 

My mom is my hero! She called MIL to talk to her about getting addresses to my aunt for shower invites, and MIL started asking whether my mom will be here right after birth. Mom was like, "Oh, NO--they specifically have said they don't want anyone visiting and we have to respect that." And MIL went on about staying in a hotel because she thinks we'll want help, and my mom said, "Well, they're not 17-18 years old. They're adults and they have their own wishes about it. And if they need help, they can hire someone to come in for 3 hours a day. We need to do as they say."

:dance: Go, Mama! I've been reading a lot of Trollope lately (audiobooks, actually... my baby is totally going to be an Anglophile!) and to borrow his phrasing, she's a brick! 

:rofl: Then she gently suggested I maybe go see a counselor to deal with some of my rage issues toward MIL. I know, I know, I really ought to! 

One thing that makes me feel better is that apparently MIL's "get a hotel" comment she made as she was leaving wasn't just a flippant "in your FACE!" type of comment. She really is worried that we'll want help. But still, the woman needs to learn to listen! And to be honest her weirdly negative attitude toward everything still makes her just about the last person I'd call for help if I needed something anyway.


----------



## wondertwins

City- That's great! Maybe your mom can start a business in which she talks sense to MILs. She could make a killing.

Lozza- thanks for the list. That sounds like so much stuff. :wacko: As for the insomnia... I'll probably be joining you in a few hours when I can't sleep either. :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Citymouse, your mum sounds ace :) my MIL was threatening to come stay for a month after OH is back at work to "help", I can just imagine how helpful that would be! :dohh: Pointing out the housework I hadn't done is her idea of helpful :haha: to be honest a month with MY mum and iKd want her to bugger off, and she's the first person I'd call on!

Thing is, those first couple of months you want to settle into parenthood, learn the ropes yourself, get into the swing of things and get a routine going. Guests are about the least helpful thing! Why people think you want help then, and not after 6 months when you are shattered and would quite like someone to watch LO for a few hours so you can go get your hair done and a facial and go shopping without a hungry baby shouting at you, and have a romantic meal out with your OH... That's when you need helpers, and where are all the offers then? Eh? Eh? :haha:

Sorry just ranting because I can't sleep, so annoying when I'm so tired!! :sleep:


----------



## citymouse

Poor thing, Em, you really are up in the middle of the night, aren't you? :hugs:

I love your point about wanting help 6 months on.


----------



## kymied

I'm glad Skadi and Keira are doing well. It's kinda scary that our March Mama's are having their babies this early. I am so far from ready it's not even funny.


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, I'm going to have to stay away from here tomorrow because I have my glucose tolerance test (and therefore all the food talk will be too much for me)... but the earliest appointment the stupid lab had was 11 am! So I have to go all night and all morning without eating or drinking. :cry: I'm eating one last bowl of cheerios now as a sort of "last supper." 

What torture, how could they be so mean? I'm so sad. I'm not even allowed to drink water! Doesn't this qualify as cruel and unusual punishment? :nope:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all,

good hospital bag list. Our antenatal teacher also gave us a list which looks good. i really must start garthering the stuff from around the house and put it in a bag!

just had a dispatch email for my JoJo order and sadly my pyjama top appears to be out of stock. gutted.

off to work - Hi Ho!


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies, sorry I&#8217;ve been away for a while, just been really busy and still feeling a bit pooey.

Hope I&#8217;ve not missed anything major but to catch up I&#8217;d need to read about 50 pages lol.

Can't believe there are 2 March mama babies already!!! It's scary that Both where due a few weeks after me so in theory i could be any day now really!!!!! (32 weeks today argh)

In better news its my last full week at work, Monday is my last day!! woooo

With hospital bags I&#8217;ve started picking up stuff for it, Mothercare had 3for2 on maternity care stuff so now have 100 breast pads and 80 odd maternity pads. I think it&#8217;s to many but it said on the back it was only like a weeks worth!!!!!!!!!!!!! i also got a mat nighty from them for £6 and PJ's that will also work as nursing PJ's for £8 (bargains). Then went to primark and got cheap knickers (8 for £5) two nighties that will work for nursing and a dressing gown for £5 (as mine no longer covers my bump or bum lol). However i don't actually have a bag to put them in, i either have huge suitcases or bags that aren't big enough. So need to get me one.

We also finaly agreed on the pram, well in fact I gave in, we&#8217;re gonna get the bugaboo cameleon on the idea that I wont be able to use the pushchair by myself so will get a smaller easier one to manage when going on the bus ect. MIL is buying this for us though so just need to wait for her to get it.

All we have left to get now is sheets for mosses basket and cot bed (though as cot bed wont be used right away we don&#8217;t need this right now) and a changing bag which I just can&#8217;t decide on. 
Has anyone seen the pink lining changing bags? I love them, but the cheapest I can find is £50 which seems like a lot of money for a changing bags.

Edit - city mouse just seen you have your GTT test today, can't believe your not even aloud water! take it easy in the morning as i felt vert faint and sick before mine were i couldn't eat. Hope it all goes well though


----------



## MsCrow

Hey ladies

Emera, we have a similar high chair and I'm not mad about it, but it was gifted to us with the car seat and baby bath so I'm not going to complain. I would have preferred the IKEA one I think.

I'm getting most movement behind my belly button but it can be anywhere.

Good luck for your scan today Loo!

MIL/Mothers. Poor CityMouse, you have my sympathy with your MIL, she clearly doesn't get boundaries and I seriously hope she learns them very soon. My mother is saying she wants to come and stay for a week when the baby comes. But, she's not judgmental and we get along. After the past year with so much change and my dad unwell, I'd be pleased for the company, plus, if she can wait a week when it'll just be MrC and I, it'll just me her and I. I'll be getting harassed about the campaign so her support will be welcome to do bits at home when I have to go out with the baby strapped on.

Pushchairs, L&L glad you made your mind up :) We haven't got ours either yet, the Mountain Buggy Swift with a carrycot. Are you happy with the choice and will you be able to manage it?

Starting to panic now about the lack of a hospital bag....confession. I hate knickers. I haven't worn them since I was 13. I always loathed the feeling of elastic anywhere near my waist. I have 3 pairs I wear for the benefit of people like my MW. To contemplate having to wear them after the birth makes me go a little itchy. Mega granny pants here I come.

Dinner was ok, I stayed down one end of the table with someone I've worked with. MrC and I made up. I'll agree Emera, over the past few months, despite the additional stresses, we've become calmer and make up a lot quicker. I hope that continues.


----------



## mitchnorm

LandL - Hi there...sorry you have been feeling pooey :hugs:. I think FT was looking at those changing bags and requested one for her birthday. I must say I got the free one from Boots (that you get when you joined Parenting Club through Advantage card) - I havent looked at it in too much detail. I think it was Cupcake who cleverly customised hers too.

Hospital bag action for me this weekend :happydance:...I have about 4 lists now with lots of overlap so I hopefully wont miss anything.

Quick question - with regards nighties and PJs in hospital - what has everyone gone for? I have a little nighties with thin strap - I was told by antenatal class tutor that Frimley park mat ward is well hot and hubby should bring shorts, T shirt and flip flops for comfort....so I thought PJs will be too hot :wacko:. Also do we need front opening nighties for the actual birth?? So they can be opened to lay baby on you and BF (for those who are)


----------



## MsCrow

Mitch, I'll be going for bias cut slips because I can't bear how hot hospitals are and with adjustable straps, it will be easy to use for breastfeeding. 

Word of caution with changing bags....some are absolutely gorgeous but what may appeal to you, your OH wouldn't ever carry so you might be carrying it for a while. If you're cool with that, it's not a problem. 

It was me sewing buttons onto the Boots freebie....which effectively means MrC won't carry it but to be honest, I only see it on the back of the buggy. MrC is going to use a backpack so it means I shan't have to care about carrying nappies some of the time.


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> Mitch, I'll be going for bias cut slips because I can't bear how hot hospitals are and with adjustable straps, it will be easy to use for breastfeeding.
> 
> Word of caution with changing bags....some are absolutely gorgeous but what may appeal to you, your OH wouldn't ever carry so you might be carrying it for a while. If you're cool with that, it's not a problem.
> 
> It was me sewing buttons onto the Boots freebie....which effectively means MrC won't carry it but to be honest, I only see it on the back of the buggy. MrC is going to use a backpack so it means I shan't have to care about carrying nappies some of the time.

Aaah yes MsCrow - sorry - loved your customisation...want to do mine?? :winkwink:. Going to dig it out this weekend and take a looksie


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good morning!*

*Lozza-* thanks for sharing that list hun, hope u got some :sleep: in the end :hugs:

*Rashy -* Go mama rashy! :rofl: that told ur MIL! :haha: and gd luck with the GTT hun.... not long till you can eat.... :dance:

*Cupcake - * oh nooooooo was it the plum pj top with buttons? if so i ordered that too :( BOO!

*L&L -* nice to hear from you hun! YUP ive heard of the pink lining changing bags... cos i just got one... this one!... https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...us-bags/blooming-gorgeous-blue-birds-and-bows Its actually from mam and dad for my bday on march 9th :dance: They are alot of money BUT seen as i would usually spend that on a normal bag, i figure spending that on a bag i will have with me EVERYDAY FOR AGGGGEEEEESSSS makes sense ;) There is a lovely £50 in the sale section in blue xxx I got a free black bag with my pram which OH will use :)

*Crow - * You have just liberated me and i am now happy to share... tmi.... but i dont wear knickers either!!!! I find im allergic to most due to my latex allergy so i just hate them. I too own enough pairs for when i wear dresses or have hosp appts etc.... thank you for making me feel less alone.... :hugs: :haha:

*Mitch -* i was told its best to have front opening for the birth as it makes skin to skin easier... and then the first BFeed too if your planning on doing that? Im going to buy a button up shirt incase my pool birth doesnt work out. If it does then i shall be in a bikini top x

*as for me*..... im gutted. I have three stretchies on tummy :( I know its sooooo worth it but its dawned on me i will prob never be in a bikini again :cry: But they DO fade right? Im pretty upset - which i *know *deep down is silly. 

Last night i noticed that diggers movements were quite different - far less jabs and more rolls. Digs freaked me out at one point as he/she slid their bum (assuming its bum as was told head down) along my tummy really hard but slowly.... was fab but FREEEEAKKKKYYYY :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Wooo hooo you commando ladies!!!! :winkwink:

Movements for my LO have changed too FT....more rolls and flips and the odd jab but really low down and some aorund belly button.....was kicking my butt literally last night. I am sure she relaly helped with my constipation yesterday and kicked everything loose.....very loose :haha::haha: TMI I know!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Its going to get scary as the movements slow down / change / become less frquent isnt it? :wacko:

well i was going to pop out today for baby bits but DH has stolen my car heehee.... oh well. 

May put the baby clothes onto wash! :)


----------



## MsCrow

Mitch, why don't you get some different ribbons, twist them into nice patterns and sew them down? I haven't finished with mine yet....it's just an excuse to go to the craft shop and see what looks pretty and shiny...

Hurrah! FT! I am not alone! What a great feeling, on the occasion I ever say about my loathing at knickers, most women look at me oddly :shrug:

I agree about changes to movement, it felt like someone was tapping my tailbone yesterday.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hubby family leave us today :happydance: (I feel bad saying that...but enoughs enough)....so action for this weekend is baby clothes washing, clearing out nursery and hospital bag / birth plan work....getting excited. Too busy at work to do anything this week

(BTW am sat in a boring meeting and playing on here whilst listening with one ear :haha:)


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> Mitch, why don't you get some different ribbons, twist them into nice patterns and sew them down? I haven't finished with mine yet....it's just an excuse to go to the craft shop and see what looks pretty and shiny...

I am not overly 'crafty' apart from cake making :haha:.....worried it would end up a right mess ooops. But I suppose I can always take them off hmmmm


----------



## MsCrow

Thread can always be undone.....


----------



## littleANDlost

the internet crashed at work :( back up and running now though, i was o nthe phone to IT pretty sharpish moaning to them lol.

I had seen the sale pink lining bag FT and i think OH and i are going to get it, he says he's happy to carry a girly bag round, because of my back he ends up carrying my handbag for me most of the time when we are out now anyway (bless him) and the way he see's it is we're having a girl and the bag is hers!

I wont have trouble with knickers but before i was pregnant i hardly ever wore a bra, i was only a 34C and hate how uncomfortable they are, I now wear one every day as I am a 36E ( got measured on Saturday) and was told once baby is born will be a 34G!! I&#8217;m never gonna be able to not wear one :( plus I&#8217;m starting to now have to think about wearing one to bed(!!!!) as i keep ruining tops with milk leakage and it&#8217;s got so bad it's gone through to the mattress a few times. Have some lovely yellow stains on it now. I hate the idea of being that uncomfortable in bed but think pads are now needed.

I'm glad you guys mentioned baby clothes washing, I know it sounds silly but I had no idea you were meant to wash all the new baby clothes! I don&#8217;t really want to as I wont them to be all new when she wears them plus I'm worried about colouring running or shrinking them and ruining them before she even wears them? Is everyone washing the new baby clothes and hand me downs???


----------



## mitchnorm

L and L - I am washing all things....especially second hand stuff and things that werent wrapped in the shop. I am concerned about clothes being a bit 'starchy' and want to soften them up to get smelling nice for baby......The new stuff which wasnt wrapped has obviously been touched by loads of hands and I want to get nice and clean.

There are differing views on the subjects....thats me personally :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - yay! gorgeous bag and in my humble opinion, totally worth it :dance:

On the washing issue, i dont think alllllll women do wash the clothes actually (as there was a thread in third tri a while ago on this). as im team :yellow: all my baby essentials are white and cream so i dont hv the issue of colours running - so its easier for me to wash them. do what ever u think hun - thats what i say ;)

all my baby clothes are now in the wash as we speak, and im suprised by how many ive got actually. Only sleepsuits, vests, all in ones and a hat - very basic. But i dont want anything too nice until i know if its a he or she :)

Ladies whove had a LO before.... what should we bring them home in from hospital - in terms of layers given that it will be march?

e.g. a long sleeved and long leg sleepsuit, little cardy, little hat and wraspped in a blanket? or more... less?

so i know what to pack heehee


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - I am going to bring LO home in short sleeved, legless vest/onesie, sleepsuit/babygro over the top, hat, mitts......I will take both a cardigan and 'snow' suit (maybe a lighter weight one - still may be very cold snap) and choose according to weather.....then a blanket over her in car seat


----------



## littleANDlost

I got all the non bio washing stuff and comfert for baby things on sunday to wash it all but i've always been awfull with washing clothes, might hand wash some of the more delicate stuff as well as the red and white stripped stuff lol. I'm planning on keeping myself busy once i finish work as i will still be 7 weeks off due date lol. was going to wash it all then at some point. 
omg i can't beilive i'm 8 weeks away today! i remember only being 8 weeks pregnant and never thought i'd get here! crazy


----------



## firsttimer1

OOooooo i dont have a snow suit. Its hard in march as it depends on whether we have a spring march in which a vest, thick onesie, blanket etc will be enough.... or a harsh cold march! and its a shame as it wont get much wear either.

May keep eye out for a cheap one :shrug:

im getting soooooooooooooooo excited :dance: least it takes my mind offf the horrible stretchies :(


----------



## wouldluvabub

Is anyone else getting like period pain?? I've got it off and on for the last week.. It's really annoying..

Ft- someone told me that a baby should always have one extra layer then What you have.. So something like a singlet underneath.


----------



## firsttimer1

littleANDlost said:


> I got all the non bio washing stuff and comfert for baby things on sunday to wash it all but i've always been awfull with washing clothes, might hand wash some of the more delicate stuff as well as the red and white stripped stuff lol. I'm planning on keeping myself busy once i finish work as i will still be 7 weeks off due date lol. was going to wash it all then at some point.
> omg i can't beilive i'm 8 weeks away today! i remember only being 8 weeks pregnant and never thought i'd get here! crazy

and thats IF you go to the average pregnancy length hehe.... your baby will be fully ready in just *FIVE* weeks... :dance: arggghhhh amazing :dance:

EDIT:

Mitch - your 31 weeks today :happydance:

wudluv - ah-ha thats great advice, thanks! as for period pains ive had them on and off for about three weeks at a guess - plus the odd cramp. So hope its normal :hugs: seems to be worse in evenings?


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> OOooooo i dont have a snow suit. Its hard in march as it depends on whether we have a spring march in which a vest, thick onesie, blanket etc will be enough.... or a harsh cold march! and its a shame as it wont get much wear either.
> 
> May keep eye out for a cheap one :shrug:
> 
> im getting soooooooooooooooo excited :dance: least it takes my mind offf the horrible stretchies :(

I got one second hand at NCT sale.....though primark have some cheapy ones in sale (and Boots I think)....I have a thick and thinish one.....I think thick one is too thick for March but we shall see.

woop for 31 weeks
No period pains here


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah mine are worse at night.. I thought we got the privilege of having no period for nine months.. But we still get the pain.. That's not fair...


----------



## waula

hi lads, just popping on - sorry been R&Ring - glad all are ok and no more babies just yet please!

love the pink lining bags but DH just raised his eyebrows and said no and I couldn't justify us both having separate bags and keeping them both stocked so we've gone for a Bababing bag in grey/green and its awesome and will do for us both!

commando ladies??! crazy, bring on the granny pants for me!

Just had 31wk appointment - I am rubbish at forgetting all the things i'm meant to ask when I'm in there - was supposed to ask about all the BH and forgot...oops...measuring 33cm today and baby is breech - i know there's loads of time for it to turn but i'm going to be encouraging it as much as possible!!!!

Hope you're all ok, back to work for me... only 8 days left though :smug: xxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

I lucked out on the changing bag front, DH got me this one for Christmas which I love!

https://www.johnlewis.com/231281542/Product.aspx?img=231281542alt2

If it stays clean enough i'll use it as a laptop bag when i go back to work. I didn't even realise it was a changing bag until I pulled the mat out! John Lewis have got a pink lining bag on sale for £35 reduced from £59, not sure what design - Daisy?

Had another crap night's sleep and had to come into an office today, but only to meet up with people and go out for lunch so going to sneak home this afternoon.

L&L - I think i'll wash stuff, but only because i've read on here you're supposed to, wouldn't have done otherwise!


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - :happydance: for 8 days left.... you must be soooo excited xxx

Lozza - Your DH has great taste in bags ;) x

the john lewis daisy bag is quite a bit smaller with less compartments i think, still nice tho. L&L they are selling that pink lining sale bag (£50) for £75 still i think at J.lewis? :wacko:
https://www.johnlewis.com/Search/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=pink+lining


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - I am trying to sit in positions which encourage baby to move into head down position - was instructed in antenatal classes but not sure if working. Have a MW appt Thursday - hoping she can tell baby position - she had no idea at 29 week appt :wacko:

Our car seat - which fits into travel system is this one https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...-_-Cybex+Aton.+-+Lime+Jelly-_-118823201....so no pink for us for changing bag (hubby will be happy)


----------



## wouldluvabub

In regards to washing baby clothes before wear I think it's pretty important. I'm someone who has sensative skin and just the other day ended up with a rash on my face from a new unwashed pillow case.. They put stuff on clothes to stiffen them so they look good in shops.. Unfortunately you can be allergic to it so for a new baby it's best to try remove it just incase.. But each to their own..


----------



## firsttimer1

how many of you ladies will be trying to help labour along once full term? and how? I understand people who say 'why force it' but due to my mum and dad being on holiday whilst im due i want to do what i can - whether science says it makes a difference or not :haha:

so ive purchased: 
RLT to strengthen muscles (tho i know this doesnt help labour come faster)
EPO capsules to take orally

and then i plan at full term to:
walk alot (haha)
do figures of 8 (apparently this helps?!)
and maybbbbeeeee eat curries.

I was planning on eating frsh pineapple but you need to eat about 8 to make a differnce! and then DH kindly reminded me im allergic.

Pregnancy even makes you forget your allergies. :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT.....lots of :sex: apparently helps..... :winkwink:

I will be taking RLT (which doesnt really bring on labour), hot curries, bouncing on my ball a bit......

BUT any other ideas ladies????

p.s I think i am going to be early....not sure why I say that...maybe its hte amy and skadi factor unnerving me :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

thats funny, i think im going to be late :haha: IF the baby is like me they will arrive bang on due date - as i have a thing about strict time keeping :haha: hence i want to try things as much as poss.

i know some people say nothing works, but i dont care - i will give it a go! will be fun anyway :)

yes more ideas please ladies!

ps. i dont own a ball as i hate them after falling off one in the gym :haha: so i will just stick to :sex: :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

DTD is an ace one as it's Oxytocin which gets labour going. So smooching, nipple stimulation, the big O (for you not him!!!) things like that all work well. 

But yeah, walking, swivling those hips, bit of belly dancing... haha!


----------



## firsttimer1

I will try to keep up with Zumba then!! That shud help ;)


----------



## wondertwins

*Good morning chatty lads!*

Regarding pjs/gowns for the hospital.... TBH, I preferred wearing the hospital gown while I was in delivery with DS. It's not the most modest thing with a gaping split up the back, and it's certainly not pretty. But it makes access easy, and I didn't have to worry about messing anything up or throwing anything away. After delivery, I chose not to stay in the hospital for long (only one night). So I didn't actually change into my own clothes until I was ready to check out. This time I'll be staying longer, so I plan to take more lounging around clothes. But don't forget... in the beginning when you stand up from the bed, there will be a gush of yuck. No amount of granny panties or maternity pads will be enough, so I'd avoid any pants/shorts, and stick with gowns or long shirts for at least the first 24 hours.

FT- I had stretch marks really bad with DS. I also had the pouch of skin/fat that would never go away no matter how skinny I got or how many sit ups I did. In spite of that, I was still able to wear a bikini (once I was brave enough). Most of the stretchies are low and by the time your body shrinks back down, they are even lower. After a year of fading, they'll pretty much be obscured by your bikini bottom (but you may be a little more limited in the cut of the bottom). You do wear bikini bottoms don't you? :haha: 

Mitch- YAY for getting to reclaim your house finally! It's hard to prepare for baby when you have guests.

L&L- I will not wash all of the babies' clothes in advance but that is only because I'm leaving the tags on everything until I know it can be used. With DS, we had a ton of clothes that he outgrew before he even wore them. (Especially stuff that was the wrong size for the wrong season). I'd like to be able to take things back if that happens again. I'll wash the onesies and sleepers that I plan to use in the very beginning. 

Waula- In addition to different methods of sitting, I understand that playing music to the lower part of your bump can encourage a baby to turn. :shrug: It's worth a try. 

FT- I swear by nipple stimulation for starting labor. When I was pregnant with DS, my ex and I had virtually zero sex throughout the pregnancy because I had no interest in it. Two days before my due date, I suddenly felt the urge to have my nipples sucked/pinched. (You told us about your going comando, so I feel comfortable to tell you about my nips. :blush: :rofl:) My ex husband was happy to oblige and it's as if I could feel it releasing some hormone into my body. We didn't actually complete the deed (as I was WAY too uncomfortable). My water broke about 12 hours later and DS was born on his due date exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: WT yeeessss i wear bikini bottoms :haha: and thanks for the advice hun :)

just finished washing the baby clothing and OMG - seeing it all hanging up to dry almost makes me :cry: its all so smaaaaaallllll :) Love it x

DH just asked if i wanna do something tongiht but unsure wat to suggest :( i tend to be so tired in the evenings now :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies god i havent stoped today i have

cleaned the oven
took nets down washed ironed put them back out
sorted under the staris out
done all my washing and irnoing now going to do tea then hover n dust

nesting much??????


----------



## mitchnorm

I have a list of tasks I need to kick off with......starting with getting someone in to clean my oven....NOT doing that job myself :haha:. Now I have house back though I need to construct a list.

Tonight me and hubby are popping to local pub for dinner before our breastfeeding session (antenatal class) tonight.....7.30pm til 10pm...gonna be :sleep: by the end of that.


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - urrggghhhh cleaning LOL; make me feel bad why dont you ;)

Ok ladies just read this:



> If your baby doesn&#8217;t respond to noise or other stimulus or there is a big decrease in his movements during a day or a gradual decrease over several days you must call your midwife or doctor.

Mmmmm are ur babies reacting to loud noises? Mine doesnt and never has really? I test it now and again with music or shouting lol :blush: - but nothing?


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> :haha: WT yeeessss i wear bikini bottoms :haha: and thanks for the advice hun :)
> 
> just finished washing the baby clothing and OMG - seeing it all hanging up to dry almost makes me :cry: its all so smaaaaaallllll :) Love it x
> 
> DH just asked if i wanna do something tongiht but unsure wat to suggest :( i tend to be so tired in the evenings now :(

Cinemas easy and you can quietly snooze in your seat if film gets dull:haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> If your baby doesnt respond to noise or other stimulus or there is a big decrease in his movements during a day or a gradual decrease over several days you must call your midwife or doctor.
> 
> Mmmmm are ur babies reacting to loud noises? Mine doesnt and never has really? I test it now and again with music or shouting lol :blush: - but nothing?Click to expand...

Ooooh havent tested mine but havent noticed any reaction to really loud noises :cry: worried now!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

well if neither you nor i have noticed reactions hun then its prob not anything to worry about :hugs: 

These medical articles* doo* like to scare us dont they? :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

She reacts to orange juice...does that count?:haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

firsttimer1 said:


> danielle - urrggghhhh cleaning LOL; make me feel bad why dont you ;)
> 
> Ok ladies just read this:
> 
> 
> 
> If your baby doesn&#8217;t respond to noise or other stimulus or there is a big decrease in his movements during a day or a gradual decrease over several days you must call your midwife or doctor.
> 
> Mmmmm are ur babies reacting to loud noises? Mine doesnt and never has really? I test it now and again with music or shouting lol :blush: - but nothing?Click to expand...

the only time i have noticed baby react to noise was when she jumped once after i sneezed but then that could have been due to my body moving as well. I can now wake her up and get her to move just by rubbing belly gentle now though so if she doesn't do that for me i'd worry. I think that we know best when something is wrong and everyone is different.

EDIT - hehehehe so ijust rubbed my tummy for about 20 seconds in little circles on either side and she flipped over and kicked around a bit all annoyed i'd woken her. ooopss


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> She reacts to orange juice...does that count?:haha:

I think so ;)


----------



## wondertwins

I haven't tested loud noises exactly, but babies always start grooving out to music if I put the speaker right next to my belly. I love it. :cloud9:

Danielle, I'm nesting today too. I only wish it involved having my house cleaned. Instead, I'm cleaning my office. At least it's something. :thumbup:

FT- I love all the teeny tiny stuff!!!!! I hung up all of the boys' clothes last night and arranged it all according to size. The babies have a huge closet, so at this point, I'm hanging everything (even sleepers) so I can visualize how much I have (or don't have). It looks like a lot, but since I have stuff all the way through 12 months, and since there are two of these little fellas, it actually only works out to 3 outfits per size. :dohh: I hope to get some more stuff at my baby shower this weekend. 

Mitch- I feel like I need to make a list of all the lists I need to make. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

whoohhoooo i wanted to buy a bargain maternity tankini top for my planned water birth - but didnt want to spend alot in case it doesnt go to plan... and i just found and bought this... https://www.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-MATE...ni&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Tealspot £9 total! Score. :dance:

WT - i work from home and have Kerrang music channel on pretty much all day.... maybe my baby is just used to noise? mmm. im going to test some things later when baby is awake.

Movement has DEFO slowed down and become less over the last couple of days :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> waula - :happydance: for 8 days left.... you must be soooo excited xxx
> 
> Lozza - Your DH has great taste in bags ;) x

Thanks FT - amazed me, I hadn't even asked for a bag so a surprise as well as something I actually like!:thumbup: He's ordered me a pregnancy ball today apparently:happydance:

Movement wise, it tends to wake up if I talk for a while (or read out loud) but i haven't tried surprising it with loud noises. Seems to be quieter today after yesterday's marathon hamster wheel session (at least that's what it felt like!)

Midwife yesterday suggested DTD, long walks and pineapple for bringing on labour. She said curry doesn't really work just gives you heartburn (although I have curry at least once a week, really hot and haven't had heartburn from it yet so don't believe her). She also said make sure we eat the pineapple (fresh not tinned), don't apply it down there! Apparently she had someone who did!!:shrug: I don't like to imagine how...:haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I think my hubby has been in touch with my best friend and they are plotting to arrange a baby shower for me :haha: was unsure if I wanted one.....but she loves arranging that sort of thing (was great for my hen weekend too:thumbup:) so go for it I say.....think of all the lovely gifts :winkwink:

I reckon it will be first or second weekend in Feb - though I am not meant to know exactly when so its a surprise:happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oooh, mitch, that's exciting! I don't think i'm going to get a baby shower, but then I have always said how much i think they're horrible (but i likes presents)... will regret that now i'd imagine!

I think with movements they more want any major changes to be noted. Like if it suddenly goes mental all day or suddenly stops/slows down. Mine has never reacted to anything, I was thinking about it the other day, thinking "oh no maybe it's deaf!" Anxious mama! 

I just ate leftover chinese and donuts. Deeeeeeeeeelish


----------



## wondertwins

MissyBlaze said:


> I just ate leftover chinese and donuts. Deeeeeeeeeelish

That sounds so good!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> Oooh, mitch, that's exciting! I don't think i'm going to get a baby shower, but then I have always said how much i think they're horrible (but i likes presents)... will regret that now i'd imagine!

I wasnt keen on all the tea and cake boredom but my friend will make it fun I am sure......:happydance:. Maybe even a little bubbly or red wine yummy


----------



## MissyBlaze

mitchnorm said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, mitch, that's exciting! I don't think i'm going to get a baby shower, but then I have always said how much i think they're horrible (but i likes presents)... will regret that now i'd imagine!
> 
> I wasnt keen on all the tea and cake boredom but my friend will make it fun I am sure......:happydance:. Maybe even a little bubbly or red wine yummyClick to expand...

Yummmmmm. You know the only baby shower i've ever been to was so dull. Apart from the mum to be got REALLY drunk. She had like a bottle and a half of wine. Was weird.


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh dont think I will doing that :haha:....maybe we all need a post baby shower!!?? Or is that just a boozy night out (or in but not in charge of baby) :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, lads. I'm 29 weeks today, so here's my bump. Of course, calling it a "bump" seems a euphemistic at this point. :rofl: 

The quality of the pic isn't great, but hopefully you can tell that I'm wearing 2 shirts. See how short the top one is!! I had to wear an extra long maternity tank underneath my regular top or else my belly would have been peeking out. I'm going to have to start working from home soon simply because I have nothing to cover all of me!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







29.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wondertwins

EEEK! FT, I just saw that you updated the title of the thread to include our 2 early arrivals. YAY! :) :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - Mmmmmm chinese. I was totally going to suggest chinese to my OH for tonight, but after watching Mchef and seeing about six lamb dishes... im now craving lamb. Maybe chinese lamb? Yum.

Mitch - yay for a suprise Baby shower :dance: and nice new avatar piccie too :)

WT - You are ROCKIN' that bump mama! :dance: Beaut! :kiss:

AFM i felt hardly any movement today so i just got the doppler out.... found HB and :baby: kicked me so i was happy with that. But baby had better move alot later!!! Really had me worried :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Don't go relying on that doppler little miss, if you're worried go and see your midwife. 

WT - that's a fab bumpy, 

Mitch, good idea, my friend just asked me when i'm allowed to get REALLY REALLY drunk next. She said she couldn't comprehend that it might possibly be ages away...

I'm playing Spike some music. Take That, it is rockin out!


----------



## MsCrow

WT, you're looking mighty fine! Good job you have two (nicely contrasting) tops for a well dressed pair of twins.

Well, back from my MW check up, all ok, so it seems. Baby gave her a good thwack for listening in to its heartbeat and I measure ok. She advised not starting the RLT until term, 37 weeks, so I will hold off for a little bit. The nice news is that, as long as she's on shift, my MW will deliver the baby which makes me happy. I like her, she's a no nonsense kinda woman. I also received a letter from my health visitor requesting to come and see me at the end of January. This means I have a first home appointment with my antenatal community midwife to how see I'm doing, mentally, this Thursday, and my postnatal health visitor establishing a relationship before the birth. All open to this, any help during a mind bending time will be happily said yes to. My MW said the HV was lovely.

Wonder how Loo is doing at her scan?

Read/listen to this and tell me you didn't melt, just a little: https://www.graziadaily.co.uk/fashi...e-ivy-carter-x-on-jay-zs-new-track--glory.htm


----------



## MissyBlaze

MsCrow said:


> Read/listen to this and tell me you didn't melt, just a little: https://www.graziadaily.co.uk/fashi...e-ivy-carter-x-on-jay-zs-new-track--glory.htm

Awwwwwwwww i've got tears. What a loser I am. 

Ace news about your MW appointment. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy, dont worry - if :baby: doesnt move like normal tonight then i will call her in morning. Only reason im not totally panicking is because baby is usually very quiet in the day anyway.

On the chinese front - they are all shut on tuesdays :cry: Means a tesco run when OH is home :grr: stupid chineses.

Crow - i have to admit all that baby gushing ISSS cute. even if i do very much dislike beyonce lol.

OK.... so confessions time.... i dont know why, but i always feel like im cheating you all if i dont own up to naughty stuff...... i ate six bags of walkers crisps today. Mostly bacon flavour. 

Yer yer im disgusting....... but it was so totally worth it. so there. ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT, I'm so jealous! I love crisps. I might join you, lovely smoky bacon crisps!


----------



## firsttimer1

Just spoke to my mum and she is all worried that they are going on this holiday on march 10th. It was booked before we got pregnant so i 100% do NOT want them to cancel it and told them so... but im secretly gutted :( They go on 10th and back on 24th.... im due 14th.

so i either hope for an early :baby: which wud be perfect..... or late which isnt so great. esp as thats approaching induction stage :(

sorry to moan -esp when ive told them to go - just reallllly hope the baby comes at 37/38 weeks :nope: 

Loo - any update on scan hun?
Who was starving themselves for a GTT test... cupcake? hope it went ok :)
Glow - was ur scan today or is it on thurs?

Im getting all in a pickle :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Crow - cute i guess.....i thought her baby was due february...maybe came a little early but 7lbs pretty good and healthy weight.

Ft - 6 bags of crisps!!!!:winkwink: normal size packs i hope :haha:. I must say i could eat constantly now.....willpower definately needed to curb that a little

Bf antenatal session tonight, nct one from 7:30-10pm......going to be tiring. I hope they arent too pushy about the whole thing as i havent made my mind up on how to feed lo yet. Tonight should help i guess. The partners were asking on sundays session whether they needed to go...they were told in no uncertain terms YES :haha:. Its inportant that they are able to support us if we have problems bf etc.

Dinner at pub before.......mmmmm chips could be in order


----------



## waula

6 packs of walkers? :wacko: FT you crack me up. I've had 3 packs of hula hoops and 2 tins of peaches since 6pm. Yes, thats all in 8 minutes. :dohh:

i'm with you on the period-like cramps as well laddies... humph. had gotten used to not cramping every month! :growlmad:

WT - you look BLOODY fabulous. :flower: your bump is incredible. i'm similarly "filling" my maternity wear that used to be a bit baggy...hmmm...currently sat in DH big hoody and his tracky b's. Such a look.

Lads - what are the positions for helping baby into head down position from breech?? I read online that hand stands in water was recommended??! :haha: Hmmm..hoping you have more sensible options... I'm assuming there's still plenty of time for it to turn around???! To be honest I don't completely believe its breeched as I get way too many kicks around my rib cage which is where she said head was - maybe it could be hands but jeez have I got a boxer in there? They're pretty strong for fists...

Someone was asking where kicks were earlier - mine are right under my ribs on the right - sometimes a well placed kick/punch connects with my ribs and I squeal. I also get hit on my bladder which is very odd if this happens when i'm having a wee!!!!!

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Why has my signature reverted to 30+4 when i know i am 31 weeks today :wacko:....weird. same due date and everything. Not impressed:nope:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula, i have exactly the same kicks! Today I had one which really hurt my ribs. I'm 90% sure my baby isn't breech. Have they said they'll send you for a scan to confirm? Or for ECV?

I think swimming is meant to be ace for it. Let me find my friend's blog, she's a doula and wrote a lovely thing about how to turn a breechy... here she is! https://rebeccabatesdoula.blogspot.com/search/label/Breech Choices


----------



## waula

thanks missy!!! that blog looks awesome...:coffee: xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

waula said:


> thanks missy!!! that blog looks awesome...:coffee: xxx

She's loverly! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

not me on the GTT starving im afraid. not sure who that is.

I have my 31 week appointment tomorrow. i dont think it will be very interesting...

not much going on here at the moment to be honest


----------



## lozza1uk

It's citymouse who's starving!
I felt bad for eating a bar of the big purple quality street chocolate, but don't feel so bad now seeing what you guys have had!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

the month after next we will have r babys!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good point danielle! im so excited.

my bump is feeling heavy now and my back is taking the strain...


----------



## Glowstar

OMG it's just taken me an hour to catch up :shock:

Yay for Skadi and the gorgeous Keira :cloud9:

WT - gorgeous bumpage :thumbup:

FT - I had my scan last week :haha: don't have another one until 34 weeks :winkwink:

MrsC - glad your MW appointment went well. I noticed on my notes last week that I am consultant care rather than MW :wacko: bloody wish this cyst would go away and stop growing :wacko:

Waula - all fours with head down and rocking backwards and forwards with your bum in the air is supposed to help turn baby round :winkwink:

I'm washing all baby clothes....I like them to smell all clean and fresh :thumbup:

Just noticed new program starting on Sunday...'Call the Midwife' with that Miranda woman...playing a serious role. Looks quite good.

Sorry of I've forgot anyone :wacko:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thing is ermmmm ive got so much 2 dooo izzy needs to move room so i can do nursey loadsss to by plus sort me an oh out and be there for mummy :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

Glowstar said:


> Just noticed new program starting on Sunday...'Call the Midwife' with that Miranda woman...playing a serious role. Looks quite good.
> 
> Sorry of I've forgot anyone :wacko:

I'm super excited about this prog, the books are amazing, it;s all about midwifery and life in 1950s london. Apparently in episode 1 there's a woman who's preggers for the 25th time!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I just split me onsie


----------



## blessedmomma

hello lovely laddies! just caught up.... took all day of reading off and on

mouse- sorry you have to go all morning without eating for your test. they told me nothing sweet but suggested water and toast for breakfast, so thats what i did.

wt- you are fabulous with those 2! look amazing :happydance:

i have been having period like cramps for a couple weeks now. today its very bad and im feeling sick to my stomach. my OB discussed preterm labor and postpartum hemorrhage on monday at my appt. scary talk, but will keep my faith strong.

love all the natural induction talk. i usually start walking a lot and bouncing on my ball around 32+ weeks. and Dh and i kick up the dtd to nearly every night around 36 weeks or so. it sends oxytocin out and of course puts prostaglandins right on your cervix. i doubt i start so early with an increased risk of preterm labor this time. maybe start walking alot and bouncing around 36 weeks or so and dtd around 37 weeks.

ft- i hope you dont go over!!!!

edit- my 32 week scan is scheduled for jan 23rd, yay!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i just saw that trailer too glowstar. i think it looks good but it will be weird to see miranda doing a serious role.

are any of the crafty types making their own cot sheets? i have seen some lovely aqua coloured sheets with white polka dots but they are £24 + postage per sheet! i was wondering if i could make my own???

would love to hear if anyoen has made their own!


----------



## emera35

Right, i just caught up too!

Evening Ladies!

Waula - We are breech here too, i get loads of pushing sensations on the right up by my ribs, and what feels like sudden punches, thought they were kicks, but its her head and her hands up by her face i think. I then get kicks around belly button height (knees) and bladder fiddling (toes+feet). Best things to do, is on all fours rocking and swaying your pelvis (as has been suggested here already) crawling round the house on all fours, and lying on your left hand side. Also bouncing and rocking on a pregnancy / exercise ball. My MW wasn't too worried and said they'd worry about it if i got to 36 weeks and she hasn't turned.

Re: washing clothes. Ergh, please please wash them ladies!! I was everything new these days including stuff i buy for myself. Firstly clothes are treated with chemicals to make them hang / lie flat and attractively on the hanger / in the packaging. They aren't great for your skin, and newborns are sooo delicate! More importantly, i worked in a clothes distribution warehouse for a while years back, and oh my god its totally gross in there!! Think about where alot of clothes are made? We used to unpack boxes from india and plenty of other places that were full of dead cockroaches between the clothes, and same with beetles and flies and stuff, even a few dead mice sometimes, icky ick ick!!! The countries alot of clothes are manufactured in have proper insects!! Not to freak anyone out, but having seen it first hand, you should know, new clothes doesn't = clean clothes! Also its not only the cheap places, we packed clothes for all different companies, some of them pretty high end.
Only other comment i'd make is about washing clothes with strong smelling perfumed fabric softener etc. Feel free to do it, but i'd recommend hanging the clothes out to air well after if you do. Newborns are sooo sensitive to everything, and something as simple as being held by someone with strong perfume on can really overstimulate them! Their reaction to overstimulation tends to be to cry, so they can try and block everything out. So having all their new clothes smelling of fabric softener could be quite overwhelming, when all they actually want to smell is the smell of their mummy! What just smells fresh and clean to us, smells really really strongly to them! I slept with Roh's blankets in my bed overnight before i used them for him. Sounds a bit odd, but he settled alot better when i started doing that because he felt all safe as he could still smell me :thumbup: Same with wearing perfume yourself, just leave it off for a few weeks until baby gets used to the big bad world :)

WT - Ace bump lady!!! :dance:

FT - I want bacon crisps :(

MsCrow - Thats really good you get to build a relationship with your HV! The ones here you don't meet until a few weeks after when the MW team discharge you, and then they always seem so rushed off their feet. Plus after some of the advice they've given me, i don't really bother anymore. Sounds like yours are alot better organised :thumbup:

Period cramps, they SUCK! Have them most evenings, not fair! :growlmad:

Oh, about babies reacting to noises. Hmm, Roh went mental when i went to watch the new years eve fireworks when i was pregnant with him, it was like having a jumping bean in there! They were very loud though!! Bumpy i haven't noticed it so much, but she does react to Roh when he shrieks and when he cries, bless! :baby:

Mostly good here, quite a busy day, took Roh to playgroup today and he covered me and him in fingerpaint, a great look for the walk home, but he had alot of fun! :haha: Had a friend come round for lunch, i used to childmind her little girl, so that was nice. The kids were pleased to see eachother and played together swapping toys and showing eachother pictures in books, cute :)
Day was only slightly marred by OH getting his knickers in a twist about me moving some of his stuff, so he got all stroppy with me over the phone and via txt :dohh: I wouldn't normally worry about that, as he was being a plonker, but hormones attacked and he really upset me :( He txt me just now saying sorry and saying he was bringing me a jacket potato with beef chilli, cheese and sour cream home from work, so i'll let him off! :haha: He knows how to apologise to pregnant women! :D


----------



## MissyBlaze

Aww, i'd love to be that crafty, but alas, i'm not. I looked into doing a patchwork quilt and it just looked too hard. Good luck if you do though. 

I just did a bump photo (look how attractive i am too)
 



Attached Files:







32+1.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emera35

Woah sorry that was massive! :shock:

Cupcake i just saw your last post. Don't see why you couldn't make your own sheets? I find the fitted ones essential for the mattress, so it depends how handy you are as to whether you'd feel up to making fitted sheets. ( Roh pulls any normal sheet off the bed almost instantly :dohh:) I've started making a duvet cover for Roh recently though as i couldn't find what i wanted in the shops :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

:haha: Missy, loving the preggo onesie look!!! :dance: Nice bump!


----------



## lozza1uk

That midwife programme looks good, there's a bake off special on at the moment making me hungry!

Missy, thought of u earlier today as sainsburys had huge cylinders of twiglets reduced to 30p from £2 each! Couldn't resist the reduced Terry honeycomb chocolate oranges, oops!

Emera - thanks for the washing advice, will definitely wash all. Also the idea of sleeping with sheets makes a lot of sense so will probably do that too!


----------



## MissyBlaze

OMG, I may have to run to sainsburys now... OH would be chuffed. I also fell victim to the reduced honeycomb choc oranges the other day! So so good.


----------



## waula

missy - is that a christmas onesie?? seriously jealous... :thumbup: and is it the one you said you'd split??! :haha:

thanks for the advice on the positioning lads - i am currently writing this on the floor on all fours swaying slightly. DH thinks i've gone crackers. come on baby - turn around!!! :kiss:

emera - i'm with you on washing things too - and such a lovely idea about sleeping with stuff before they're born - makes me all emotional!!!!! i can't wait to be a mummy, sooo broody!!! good job really... :haha:

right, well i'm knackered so i'm off to bed for another night of not sleeping...:dohh:


----------



## emera35

Waula - Roh thinks i've gone mental because i'm crawling alot too! :haha: He keeps coming up to me and tugging on my clothes saying "nooo Mummy up up" and trying to make me stand up :rofl: He thinks its ok when i pretend to be a dog or a cow or something though :dohh:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yep, I've split it on the right buttock... one too many donuts today! It's from Primark. i just went crazy and bought a new one from ebay (OH will kill me)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

love the onsie!

i have a red christmas one with a reindeer on it which i can still squeeze into but bearing in mind you have split yours i might leave it off now....

i might give the fitted sheets a go, trouble is i dont want to spend too much money on the material etc will see if i can find some cheap fabric


----------



## firsttimer1

*evening lads!*

just returned from local pub after a lamb dinner - yay!

missy - beaut bump and VERY fashionable baby grow ur wearing ;) I will post my 31 week bump shot tomo :)

Yup i heard its good to sleep with baby sheets etc so they smell of you as well. I hope i remember too!

Glow / cupcake - sorry for accusing you both of having a scan and a GTT test coming up... My brain is so over the place atm that its a wonder i know who i am.


----------



## blessedmomma

missy- you look fab!!! and lol about splitting them.

emera- i always wash mine just from knowing they are so sensitive on their skin when they are little. and i dont do perfumes for a while after baby cuz i heard they can be sensitive to smells too. if i use lotion, i use home made baby lotion and only things that i also use on them. i even think its a good idea for moms to wash their stuff in whatever they wash babies stuff in when mom is using a sensitive/baby laundry soap. we make our own laundry soap out of baking soda and oxyclean, so it doesnt have the harsh chemicals in it. i dont add borax, fels, or extra washing soda (there is some in oxyclean) so its always sensitive on my kids skins. and still cleans very well. i use it for cloth dipes as well so i dont have to get alternative soaps for that. i hadnt ever heard of all the bugs in packing. it makes sense, but i was seriously grossed out by reading it :sick:- thanks for the info!


----------



## citymouse

Hello, all! Love the bump pics! 

So I am home and have finally eaten. The morning wasn't so bad as we had an appointment with a home organizer, so that was a distraction. The test itself was all right, too. The phlebotomist was amazing--I didn't even feel the needle, really! 

There was some mistake with the schedule having to do with my appointment and it caused drama among the women working there, but the lady taking care of me was soooo nice about it and stayed 20 minutes into her lunch hour to finish my test. I got the impression the other women would have made me come back another day! :shock: 

Anyway, the glucose solution was actually just like a Sprite, but after about 45 minutes of the 60-minute wait I started to feel sort of fluttery and my heart was beating fast. Not nauseated or anything, though. After the second blood draw I sat in my car and ate a sandwich and a string cheese DH had packed for me.

Now I'm home and have just had a massive amount of work dumped on me with zero notice, due tomorrow afternoon (east coast time!)... usually I get 5 days and spend about 30 hours on this part of the process but now I'm screwed. And what I really want is a nap!


----------



## emera35

Blessed i love that you make your own cosmetics and laundry soap! I use a brand called Bio-d, which is very natural, so doesn't have the harsh chemicals in either, OH has very sensitive skin, so i dare not have anything harsh even in the house. I also tend to use about 1/4 of the recommended dose of powder, as its not bneeded to use so much soap all the time. I use an oxygen bleach with it to keep things white, which also works with the cloth nappies too. For making clothes smell fresh i put a few drops of pure lavender oil in the softener compartment, and for cloth nappies i use teatree oil instead, as its naturally antibacterial. I'd love to make my own lotion though. For Roh i use just olive oil and lavender oil, although these days i use an organic shampoo for him as he gets soooo much food in his hair everyday :haha:

EDIT : City, glad the test went ok, good plan to eat right away after :thumbup: I'd have gone totally nuts if anyone had tried to change my GTT appointment on the day!!! Glad the woman who looked after you was kind enough to stay and sort out their mistake with the booking :)


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- I had previously planned to wash babies' clothes, but you have now made it a moral imperative! :sick: However, I still don't plan to do it until we're ready to actually use the clothes so that I can take stuff back if it's the wrong size.

Blessed- Thanks for the washing tips. :thumbup:

City- I'm glad you got through the test, but it stinks that you have to do boring work now. Taking a nap and pigging out are the best ways to spend the afternoon after a GTT.

Missy- Love the bump, and the maternity wear is awesome. :haha:

Cupcake- Even if you're not comfortable sewing elastic around the entire sheet, I bet you could make some version of a fitted sheet that works just as well. For example... after cutting and hemming the sheet, you could use elastic ties to keep it secure under the mattress. Of course, that would only be worth while if you find a fabric that you really love.

FT- Crisps now lamb. Mmmmmmmmmm. You make my so hungry.


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- i have a lot of family members with sensitive skin. i dont have it, but i figure one of my kids could end up with it so better safe than sorry. i used to use a natural commercial soap for my cloth dipes, but it became cheaper to use our stuff since its safe to use on them. im the same, i dont use near as much soap as some people do. 

i use tea tree oil in a lot of stuff, our dishwasher soap and other cleaning supplies and cosmetic stuff too, its great for clear skin now that my girls have hit puberty. its good stuff :thumbup: i use lavender oil in baby shampoo and my body wash. i have heard of it in the laundry but havent done that yet. apple cider vinegar can be a good fabric softener to use too. shouldnt use it on some cloth diapers though. we make a lot of our stuff to save money, and its just a huge bonus that it leaves the chemicals out of our house. we use vinegar a lot, lemon juice, natural oils and herbs, and baking soda, things like that. its amazing how much money you can save. have you ever heard of dr bonners soaps??? they are fantastic!

edit: city- glad its over with. hope work goes fast and smooth!!


----------



## emera35

Blessed, i don't know if they have Dr.Bonners here, i'll have to check it out, i do know the name though. I heard about vinegar being a good softener, i think i'd have to use distilled vinegar though as i'm allergic to apple cider or any fermented apple products, i might use it in with our sheets, as its nice to have soft bedsheets :) I use baking soda for cleaning, and vinegar for glass and mirrors too. Its loads cheaper isn't it! Only thing i've started buying recently is some antibacterial spray for the toilet as i keep catching Roh with his hands splashing in there :sick: so i want to be sure everything in there dies! :haha: I'll have to pick your brains for some recipes! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

ok IM SURE someone had a scan today..... Loo? if someone didnt then im properly losing my marbles :wacko:


----------



## MsCrow

It's Loo, I'm wondering when she'll throw her mum off the computer so she can UPDATE US PLEASE!


----------



## mitchnorm

Just been for our nct breast feeding session....i must say she did make it sound easy but a bit of a nightmare all at the same time......every 2 hours and each feed about 30-40 min depending on baby....going to be constant feeding and very much demand driven....got info about expressing to.

I just dont know.whether i fancy it still and dont want people to judge. :wacko:. Who is :-

(1) giving it a go
(2) definately, 100% doing it
(3) doing it for however long baby wants to
(4) going straight to formula


----------



## Glowstar

City glad you managed to get through the GTT...it is really horrible not being able to eat or drink!

Missy - Fab Onesie (and bump)....we've all got them here :thumbup: mine is from Tesco and cream and red stripes so I look like and umpa-loompa :shock: OH has the Devil one from Primark complete with hood with horns and a tail...only thing is when he sits down it the tail comes up between his legs and looks like a hard on :rofl:
My girls have got the snowman and the penguin too :thumbup:

Off to bed for yet another sleepless night :wacko: mega hip pain, rib pain, breast bone pain and mid night cramps.....joy!!! :nope:


----------



## MissyBlaze

mitchnorm said:


> Just been for our nct breast feeding session....i must say she did make it sound easy but a bit of a nightmare all at the same time......every 2 hours and each feed about 30-40 min depending on baby....going to be constant feeding and very much demand driven....got info about expressing to.
> 
> I just dont know.whether i fancy it still and dont want people to judge. :wacko:. Who is :-
> 
> (1) giving it a go
> (2) definately, 100% doing it
> (3) doing it for however long baby wants to
> (4) going straight to formula

I will be 2 and 3. But I am a trained BF advisor so would have to be something pretty drastic to stop me! No way I'd judge you. It's your baba and your boobies. My main reasoning, apart from the usual, is that i'm lazy and super skint and CANNOT bear to think about having to buy, make up and warm up formula.


----------



## Glowstar

It's a tough one Mitch....this is the first time I'm going straight to formula. Mainly because I've got breast implants and I know how demanding it is....plus I feel that OH will miss out on bonding time.
On the flip side...it is a special feeling, I suppose because it's the one thing that no one else can give them but you. 

My advice would be...give it a go, you have nothing to lose BUT do not crucify yourself over it. If you are not enjoying it, finding it to demanding etc etc then stop and do NOT feel guilty about it :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

I am going to try breast feeding but I won't get upset if it's not for me..


----------



## MissyBlaze

I agree with glowy. The bonding part is gorgeous so i'd DEFO go for at least a few feeds... however you need to be happy and relaxed once things ge established. 

I have to say though, my best friend had her baby last week and i offered her some support and she's not even needed it, they've both just taken to it really easily (whih is lucky as i was in hospital when she got home). It doesn't always have to be awful.


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - i kneeeeeeeeeeeeew i wasnt going mad! Come on Loo - update us please!!!! :)

Mitch - i am *(1) Giving it a go* :)
Do notttttt let anyone push you into it. who cares if people judge you. do what you think is best. I have to admit im having a hard time getting my head around Bfeeding and if it doesnt work then it doesnt work. I wud rather express into a bottle each time but i know that may become exhausting. and i dont like the idea of becoming a milk producing cow production for months on end. So i am NOT going to beat myself up about it if i chose formula in the end. :hugs:

Glow - hope u find some good :sleep: tonight hun. I too am at the poit of struggling to find the right position etc :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies....i am sort of thinking i would give it a go.....but they very much say it can take 4-6 weeks to get totally established so try not to give up til then. I know what i am like though.....if baby doesnt take in first day or two i wouldbe likely to just go with formula. 

Ft- i agree with the the milk producing machine statement....and i suppose we have spent the last 9 months worrying about what we eat and drink i am looking forward tonot worrying about that anymore....i know there arent ALOTof restrictions...but some all the same.

Plus if i end up expressing so hubby can feed and bond...i may as well just do formula. Hmmmmm

Think i will give it some more thought


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- I'll be giving it a go also, but only if I can successfully tandem feed. There is NO way that I can devote 30-40 minutes PER baby and do it again an hour and a half later. I will not give up right away though, and I'll make a solid effort to tandem. If that doesn't work I'll try for a combo of BF and FF for a bit. I plan not to feel guilty no matter what happens. :)


----------



## Widger

Congrats to Skadi :yipee: will have a look at baby announcement, but pleased all is well.

I was convinced my baby was going to come early last time, yet was a week late. I think I would have gone crazy if any later!! I tried EVERYTHING to get it out too and nothing worked. I was a real pro-RLT woman and got all the NCT laddies onto it.... yet, it did bugger all for my contractions during and after labour. Pineapples - put off for life :), did do the deed on numerous occasions although was hilarious, not exhilerating or orgasmic so maybe that was why it didn't work :haha:, had lots of curry.... but didn't try caster oil and orange is it? 

I remember my NCT bf chat. All girls went on our own and we spent most of time laughing like school girls at the size of the women's breasts on the video.... they were all at least 21 sizes bigger than me although that wouldn't take much :rofl:

City - glad all went well with glucose test and didn't faint

I HAVE to look for double buggys this weekend - tandem or side by side... hmmm that is the question?


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - yup i will defo express some of the time as DH wants to feed too. PLUS lets be honest, somethimes i will want a drink or six.... or i will express before drinking :haha:

widger - how are u chick? I hope the labour inducing stuff works for me :(


----------



## Widger

By the way, I didn't put any pressure on myself to BF yet it all seemed natural to give it a go. As I said, I was pretty much repulsed by the idea beforehand. Nothing will seem real until your baby is here seriously. I saw my next door neighbours 2 week old this evening (her 2nd), yet I still can't imagine having another one until it is actually here.... only when baby is here will you make up your mind so no point worrying about it until then. If you decide not to, then so be it!! My mum didn't BF me and I turned out alright :)


----------



## Widger

firsttimer1 said:


> widger - how are u chick? I hope the labour inducing stuff works for me :(

I'm struggling to sleep as in pain a lot and feeling very impatient this time round. I don't remember being so uncomfortable at night last time round so pretty peed off with it. I love my sleep too :cry:

But oh well, got to be thankful that I'm actually pregnant but glad I can vent on here :)

How are you?


----------



## firsttimer1

Im good but defo feeling you on the sleeping issue. I lay on the right, then the left, then my back but tilted.. then i rotate twenty times before getting a dead arm at some point! Then DH starts snoring... and i punch him.

so no quality sleep here ;)

still no night time peeing tho :smug: :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for your opinions girls.....i think i will just wait and see what happens when she arrives. I may take some formula into hospital just in case....but apparently they can provide IF bf doesnt go accordingly to plan....but not if you go straight to it i guess.



Ok bed for me....lovely nights sleep last night...first for a few nights...but another boring meeting tomorrow. Want to.stay home:cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

night mitch xxx

im off to :sleep: too - which is worse tonight thanks to the dreaded acid refux yuk thingy :( had it all blinkin evening... thank lordy its not accompanied by its friend heartburn!!!

NIGHT ALL XXXX


----------



## Widger

They will provide milk defo Mitch. Hope have good nights sleep. I better go too as got work too, although after this week only got 4 weeks to go woo hoo!!!

FT - :haha: exactly the same here!

Oh remember girls, champers in the hospital bag 
Did Loolindley get back to us on her scan? Hope all well


----------



## emera35

Mitch i'm definitely 2 and 3. I kinda just wanted to throw something positive out there, not in a "everyone should breastfeed" sort of way, but just for encouragement. With Roh even though he was tube fed and i had to express collostrum for him to start with, once he was strong enough, everything just worked fine. No soreness no trouble. Yes it took a few days or maybe a week for us both to work it out exactly and a couple of weeks after that to get confident, but it wasn't a nightmare at all. Yes he wanted to feed for long periods sometimes, and growth spurts were draining. But i seriously doubt that formula feeding is any less draining in those situations, i think thats just part of having a newborn.
For me breastfeeding was a really positive experience, and to be honest, the thought of having to bottle feed a newborn panics me a bit, i have no clue what you do about comforting and calming them when they aren't due a feed? I'm honestly choosing to breastfeed because bottle feeding looks like its more difficult to me! :haha:
Like i said, i think any way babies are fed is fine, they just need nutrition when it comes down to it, but i hear soo much uncertainty and fear and negativity about it (not specifically here, but in general) that i thought something positive wouldn't hurt :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Well if you girls didn't natter so much, maybe I would have been able to update earlier :rofl: on my phone again so please excuse spelling mistakes or non sensical sections. 

Lovely bumps lads!

Mitch- I will be trying my best to BF but due to a breast reduction 12 years ago I am not sure if I am ' plumbed' up or not, and won't until I either try or leak. If I can't, I will not beat myself up, and I will also be expressing for when I am out and about because I don't feel comfortable about doing it in public :shrug:

MsCrow - I'd get used to granny pants sharpish before all your carpets are ruined by this 'gushing' I keep hearing about :sick: glad you and your DH sorted it out. I think I'm going to have some enemy's by the end of this pregnancy! I just can't help myself at the moment!

Rashy - when do you get your results? I hope everything is ok. 

Whoever wanted to turn their baby, all fours and either crawl or wiggle your bum. Lush and sooooo dignified!!!! :rofl:

Sorry if I missed anyone. xx


----------



## loolindley

Oh, I missed me!!! :rofl:

Scan this morning (thanks for those lads who were asking!)

Went well. Baby is measuring slightly big at 31 weeks, but has freakishly long legs measuring 3 weeks ahead. On the chart my baby is just above average, but it's legs are on the top curve!! Me and oh both have short legs so very amusing! Baby is weighing in at approximately 3.14lbs. That's three point one four, not 3 lb 14!!!! So not giant by any stretch of the imagination!!!! :haha: they want me to have a follow up scan in 4 weeks so tomorrow I have to register at docs in Stockport to get a midwife so I can be booked in up here for the scan. Let's see if it actually works like that :rofl:

Phase 2 of move complete. ALL baby stuff now up at my parents. Though new house is at a standstill because their SHITE solicitors have STILL not sent the draft contract despite us asking for it on Nov 24th :grr:

Everyone seems in bad mood today. Oh because he got 2 knock backs for jobs. Dad because the dogs ate something in the woods earlier and are throwing up left right and centre. Mum because she is tired from the driving. And me because I am pregnant and want some salty cashews but don't want to go out and get some. Oh the Lindley household is a barrel of laughs tonight!

Right. Nos da folks. xxx


----------



## emera35

Ah that weight is fab Loo, glad everything is normal (apart from the legs up to the armpits :haha: ) :thumbup: Sorry about all the bad moods though, hope you all get a good night's sleep :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey ladies, been busy at work for the last 2 days so I hope I haven't missed anything too important. 

Update on the Secret Stork: Just waiting on 3 more addresses then I can choose partners. If I don't have the addresses by the weekend then I will be picking partners regardless. So I'm not sure what I will do with the other people if I don't hear from them... but hopefully I do.

Hope your all having a great week. Planning to go shopping on Saturday to get some furiture for the baby room and DH and I plan to paint the nursery next weekend! So excited to get all set up :)


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer1 said:


> Mitch - i am *(1) Giving it a go* :)
> Do notttttt let anyone push you into it. who cares if people judge you. do what you think is best. I have to admit im having a hard time getting my head around Bfeeding and if it doesnt work then it doesnt work. I wud rather express into a bottle each time but i know that may become exhausting. and i dont like the idea of becoming a milk producing cow production for months on end. So i am NOT going to beat myself up about it if i chose formula in the end. :hugs:

mitch- this is me exactly! im giving it a go. if it doesnt work, my baby will be fed and cuddled and loved no matter what, so no reason to feel gulty about anything. you are a fab mommy already. how you feed your baby in no way defines that. you will still bond just as much, baby will still be just as happy and healthy. you have to do whats best for you and baby. thats what makes you a great mommy! :hugs:

emera- any recipes you want let me know and i will post them! we do the same with vinegar and water to clean mirrors and windows.:flower:

loo- glad your LO is healthy :)


----------



## loolindley

Waaaa! I get on twice in 8 hours, and noone has been on!!!!! You must save all your chatting for when you know I am busy!!! :rofl:


----------



## waula

Mitch - there won't be any judgement on here over BF/FF/combo feeding :hugs: 

Personally I'm going to give BF my best shot - for similar reasons to Emera - the thought of a crying baby at 2am and having to sort out a bottle in the dark seems too much of a faff. And, contraversially, given my job I'd quite like to try the whole "milking cow" thing for a while and see what they go through!!!!! :haha: 

Loo - glad all went well with scans - 3lb 1.4oz sounds like a lovely weight!!! They're getting all big now aren't they!

Anyway hope Skadi and LO and Amy/Connie are doing well xxx


----------



## loolindley

Who is Skadi???? I think I have missed something :cry: I swear I have been keeping up, but I dont even recognise that name? Is it pregnancy brain, or do you all have a secret thread that I am not part of! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Ok, random question. Do we need talcum powder?

I want to pop into ASDA's today and get all the 'bits'. Sudocrem, cotton wool, baby shampoo, nappy bags etc.

Also, someone gave me a medium sized plastic bowl that is seperated into 2 sections for 'top and tailing'. I didn't want to ask what that was, so graciously accepted. From the name i'd guess it was something to do with washing, but why the two sections? And wouldn't you just give them a bath? SUCH a rookie!!!!


----------



## waula

Skadi is a march mummy who's waters went early and had a little girl "Kiera" on 9th Jan at 3lbs - her thread is on 3rd Tri I think.... xxx


----------



## loolindley

Aaaahhhh. Thanks Waula. Congratulations to her and her lo, and appologies about my sieve-for-brains!! :haha:


----------



## waula

ha! and all you've got this morning is another "rookie" who doesn't have a clue!!! 
I've heard people say no to talc because it can cause lung issues when its breathed in but I was defo doused in the stuff every day when I was little so who knows!!! 

Top and tail baths - for sponging/washing head and bottom end of baby when a bath seems too much faff??! We haven't got one...

xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i have bought talc anyway, i like the smell! and i think it stops the baby gettign sore in their little creases in their legs etc i have heard about the breathing thing but im sure they will be fine as long as they are not in a cloud of the stuff! lol

although i have read that if you are using re-useables then not to use it because it can affect the absorbency of the nappy. i wil probably still use a little bit though and see how it goes...

i dont see the point in top and tail bowls. i think you use one side for water for the face and one for the bum?? and just give a quick wipe with cotton wool?

i think a quick bath would be easier...


----------



## loolindley

Thanks ladies!

Lozza, was reading your list. 5 x vests and babygros if they are sending you home in 6 hours???? Seems a little excessive even if you were staying a couple of days!!!

Also, are any other first time Mummy's bricking it at the thought of going home after 3-6 hours?? I don't know the first thing about newborns and not sure 3-6 hours is enough to learn the basics!!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

*Loo* - does seem a little excessive doesn't it! I guess it covers you if you're in for longer maybe. I'll probably take 2-3 of everything. We only live 10 mins from the hospital so DH can pop home. Congrats on a good scan - sounds like you're growing a future Kate Moss!

*Mitch *- Can't remember what your 1-4 options were, but i'm 100% BF, as someone else said because i simply can't be bothered to make up bottles. I've not got any plans to express in the first few months, sure DH can bond in other ways, e.g. by changing all the nappies! He'll be at work in the day and so i'm planning to be the one that gets up at night anyway, he's really grumpy with lack of sleep so i'd be dealing with two babies during the day! I was talking to a friend yesterday and she said it did take 6 weeks, before that sometimes she really had to grit her teeth sometimes in pain. I know Glow said previously the nipple cream didn't help, but my friend yesterday said it did, so I guess we'll all just have to work out what works for us individually. I'm totally not against FF (I was, did me no harm) I just can't be arsed. It also means I can't give the baby to the inlaws to feed - they were always feeding their other grandchildren, hardly ever saw my SIL actually do it!

Top & Tail bowls seem a complete waste of money - 2 normal bowls from the kitchen do the same thing! It's just to keep the poo end cotton wool separate from the head end!

Oh, and *Loo* - i read on 3rd tri somewhere that the next Asda baby event is on Saturday so might be worth hanging on a couple of days for special offers?


----------



## lozza1uk

Just spotted this on the BBC website, just to warn us all...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-16492490 

Also, i woke up in the middle of the night on my stomach and haven't felt much movement this morning (2 prods). Do you think i've squashed it? Have got my 31 midwife appt at 11.30 so won't panic until i've seen her, but that's the first time i've done that! I've had orange juice and a normal tea (not decaff) but its not woken up yet.

EDIT - mild panic over, it's just started to wriggle


----------



## emera35

Loo - Talc isn't recommended anymore, drying babies well and then applying a gentle unscented baby moisturizer/lotion is more effective. Can recommend medicinal Olive oil, you can buy it from Boots, it kept Roh all soft and cuddly. Top and tail bowl has the to parts for the reason Cupcake said, half for face/neck etc, and half for the business end! Despite what you might think, it isn't recommended to bathe newborns too often in the first few weeks or so. First its a pain avoiding getting the cord stump wet, and second, their skin is so delicate that the water can really dry them out. They do however get quite mucky around the bottom (for obvious reasons!) and face, due to spit up etc. so its good to give them a nice wash with warm water and cotton wool twice a day :thumbup: Think Roh had his first bath after we got out of hospital plus a few days, so about 10 days old ish. Then we just did it a couple of times a week to start with. Once he was around 2-3 months, then we started bathing him each nice as we introduced a basic bedtime routine for him to start getting used to. Roh hated the baths to start with, he was really scared! LOVES them now though!!
Saying all that, some parents bathe their babies right away, so each to their own :winkwink:


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks for the article link. I can see how that conclusion is drawn. A) because the initial satiety of formula is much greater compared to breast milk, particularly if the baby gets mainly fore rather than hind milk and B) that crying is part of communicating anyways.

I can't remember the options Mitch but I plan to BF for as long as I can and try to chill out that it might take me a week for things to start going ok...it can take a few days for milk to come in so I think it's easy to feel it's not working and FF. That said, if I need to combine BF with FF a bottle at night, or some sort of expressing or combination, I'm going to try not to stress about it. No point.

I am also a lazy cheapskate and can't see the point of spending money on something that could be free or that takes me additional time in th night to sort out. But that's just me.

Lozza, you won't have squashed your baby, your body would have moved due to the discomfort rather than cause any damage but I hope you continue to get reassuringly jabbed about today.

I might brave Primark at lunch for hospital bag stuff...

Editd to add: Loo, glad you're growing a super model and everything appears ok!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies......I am still confused....

I think the problem is that BF works for some women and not for others (my SIL had a rough time and went to FF after 2-3 weeks) - I think if I am honest I am slightly scared of BF and getting it wrong, baby not getting enough, me being too tired and grouchy to want to do it every 2 hours.....I want to (selfishly I know) get baby into a routine fairly early and BF seems very demand driven according to the advisor last night. FF seems much more 'fulfilling' (not from a nutrition / antibodies level but from a 'filling' up baby point of view) and more likely to see them through the night at an early stage. I think it will help me get far more relaxed.

I suppose with FF there are definate guidelines on how to prepare bottles (liking the pre-prepared cartons :thumbup:), how much to feed them at different ages and how to establish a routine. I think I just have more exposure from friends about FF than BF. BF seems a bit ad hoc to me. 

Oh I dont think I am explaining myself correctly....

Loo - great news about baby progress and good scan :thumbup:
Talc - not recommended to fling it around and use early stages apparently.....slightly older and in small measures is ok.
Top and tail - not bothering as I couldnt work out when I would use it.


----------



## emera35

Just reading what you said Lozza, and you are right, 2 takeaway containers would work just as well as a top and tail bowl :haha: I used mine with warm water in one side, and the other for dumping used cotton wool for nappy changes for alot of the time to be honest. :shrug:

Also don't massively agree with the headline to that article, haven't read it all though. Cranky babys are cranky and cry more. Personally don't think its to do with how they are fed. Some babies are grumps, some are chilled out little things. They are all different and have a personality, even when they are teeny tiny, so everyone of us is going to have a different experience! Roh cried so little that the HV actually re-did his hearing tests as she was worried he might be deaf :wacko: Turned out he was just pretty happy and laid back. My niece was bottle fed and used to scream all the time, my friend's baby was breast fed and screamed all the time too....I could go on, but you get my point ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Interesting article Lozza - thanks x:thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Ouchie ouch! I've no clue what bumpy is trying to do this morning, but my goodness its hurting like hell! Happened a few times last night too, just massive huge movements :shock: really hurts! Hopefully trying to turn round, fingers crossed!


----------



## MsCrow

I just tried to post and got a message back saying double posting within 20 second was not allowed....I then waited and got a message saying to the post was moderation....WTF?

OK, so this posted ok. I was trying to tell Mitch about the Kellymom website for BF advice - https://kellymom.com/ whilst accidentally mentioning a banned childcare 'gurus' name.

If my original post every comes out of moderation you'll see the rest.


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> I just tried to post and got a message back saying double posting within 20 second was not allowed....I then waited and got a message saying to the post was moderation....WTF?
> 
> OK, so this posted ok. I wonder if it's because I posted the dreaded GF name....I was trying to tell Mitch about the Kellymom website for BF advice - https://kellymom.com/
> 
> If my original post every comes out of moderatio you'll see the rest.

Ooops did you say something VERY contraversial? :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaah no.....they are just being anti-competition:haha:

Thanks MsCrow - will give it a read :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

No its in the forum rules can't talk about GF at all!


----------



## MsCrow

Yes, it's to do with GF. A CLB thread was closed with the statement that 'Due to legal reasons, posts about the author 'GF' (I paraphrase) or any of her books are not permitted on BabyandBump.com' and my last post, testing her name disappeared into the ether. So, for the sake of not closing our thread, I will shut up.


----------



## loolindley

Kate Moss.....or perhaps a child that will thrive in the Circus? :rofl:

Lozza, Thanks for the article.

Aaaaannnnnnddddd....I've promptly forgot everything I was going to say.

Ummm. Will defo wait until the baby event to buy stuff now.

MsCrow - :rofl: BnB are keeping an eye on you!!!!

Ummmmmmm. something else, something else. Stupid stupid baby brain!


----------



## loolindley

What is gf??????????


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> What is gf??????????

Yeah I dont think I know this either :wacko:


----------



## MsCrow

Deleted to halt anymore speculation about B&B banned names, sorry!


----------



## mitchnorm

AAahhh Ok wasnt aware of that....you may want to delete asap x


----------



## firsttimer1

MORNING!!!!!!

*widger* - on a serious note, are we allowed a small bottle of champers in our labour bag? as im not being funny but i think my DH would need one.... even if i dont?! :shrug:

*Loo *- YAY for your supermodel baby! can you remind me why your having extra scans, sorry hun - i cant remember anything lately :(

*Joanna *- thanks for all the hard work on the stork... i think giving people until the weekend is fair enough... as we all need to shop :haha:

*Lozza *- enjoy your appt at 11:30am let us know how it goes :)

*Crow -* :haha: its like were all in harry potter.... the name that cannot be mentioned :haha:

so hope you are all dandy this morning? 

those around 31 weeks - has your baby stopped ''jabbing'' and started pressing/rolling etc? Digs went for it last night so that was good but its defo more pressing and rolling than kicks and punches? still the odd one tho.

Right here is my week 31 bump. although its a bit blurry so i apologise for that. 

sometimes i feel huge, sometimes i dont. Its confusing. :shrug:

also - here is all the cute titchy baby stuff drying in the nursery! :cry: so cute :cry:


----------



## emera35

Argh I think bumpy is officially trying to escape, and not in the conventional manner, feels like she's trying to perform a c-section from the inside with her knees :shock: ouch! I really don't remember Roh hurting me this much!


----------



## Glowstar

Loo - sounds like LO is growing nicely :thumbup:

Back to the BF v FF chat...I'll give you my 2 experiences.

DD1 - decided to give BF a go. Didn't find it particularly difficult. I probably wasn't latching her on properly and she was generally a lazy baby. Didn't have a great rooting/latching reflex and she seemed to give up easily. She slept fine without any problems but by 6 weeks her weight gain wasn't great and it started to upset me a bit that I was trying so hard and she wasn't really thriving. So after 6 weeks I gave in and turned to FF. Her weight gained soared after that and to be honest I felt better about things.

DD2 - decided to give BF another go. Different baby/different story. She latched on straight away. Was 7lb 6oz at birth and within 3 days had lost weight (as babies do) and gained it all back :wacko: I fed her ALOT, probably every 2 hours. I didn't have an issue with BF in public so rarely expressed but when I did it was a waste of time because there was NO WAY she was taking milk from a bottle. This became very difficult for me as I really couldn't go out of the house for more than 10 mins without OH phoning me to say I would have to come back as she wouldn't settle :wacko: I kept going until she was 8 months old and was extremely sad when it came to an end. I chose to wean her off BF as I was seriously underweight and with a toddler to manage to was just exhausted all the time. Weaning her off it was traumatic. She would NOT take a bottle. It literally took a week of sleepless nights and lot's of tears from me and her until we managed to switch over. 
I would not change the fact I BF her. Those moments were special even at 3.00am without much sleep. It created a VERY close bond but on the flipside it kind of left my ex OH out of the picture as she really didn't want anything to do with him or anyone else for that matter and would only settle when with me :shrug:

My advice would always be to encourage people to at least have a go at BF but I would always emphasise there must be no guilt whatsoever attached with stopping or giving up. It does not make you a failure and don't ever let anyone make you feel that way.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks Glow - really interesting to hear two different experiences. I wish I knew what my baby was going to prefer :haha:. ...I guess its trial and error. My current thinking is give it a go for 4-6 weeks then switch to formula....IF everything goes OK with BF of course. I want OH to bond with baby through feeding and if getting baby to take a bottle (expressed) is going to be an issue combined with BF it concerns me slightly

Time will tell....I may change my mind but I think that my baby will be FF after first month or so


----------



## mitchnorm

Great bump FT!!!:thumbup:

I would like to guess on whether :pink: or :blue: but to be honest I think mine looks more :blue: (and according to others) but sonographer said girl mmmmmmm


----------



## Glowstar

FT - nice bump :hugs: doesn't look massive though...would say average size about the same as mine. I sometimes think the whole measuring thing is a load of crap especially if you are shorter/longer in the body :shrug:

Lovely nursery too....I'm going to start washing this weekend :thumbup:

Mitch not everyone has the problem where baby won't take a bottle...that's just my experience but possibly my fault as I didn't make a great effort to start her earlier :wacko: 
I'm FF for the first time from the get-go and feel a tad guilty that I'm not giving my son the same as I gave the girls :nope: But with having implants and being 13+ years older since I had a baby and this being OH's one and only I really wanted to share things as much as possible :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> Great bump FT!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I would like to guess on whether :pink: or :blue: but to be honest I think mine looks more :blue: (and according to others) but sonographer said girl mmmmmmm

do you think it looks like a :blue: bump? 

i know what you mean - my pal just had a baby boy and EVERYONE guessed :pink: from her bump size, cravings etc... how wrong we were :)

not long till i find out though :dance:


----------



## emera35

Just wanted to add something about BF, Roh did have a dummy after the first week, as he wanted to suck either nipple or a finger all the time, he certainly let me know when he was actually hungry though! At around 3-4 weeks old, we started giving him a bottle of expressed milk in the evenings, so OH would bath him and then lie down with him, cuddle up and give him his bedtime bottle. It gave me time to go and have a nice relaxing soak in the bath which was amazing! Then I'd express for the next days bottle before bed. I do plan to do the same thing again, as first off it meant that Roh got used to bottles from early on, but was still predominantly BF so didnKt seem to get confused or anything. It meant I could basically take a feed off anytime I needed to go get my hair done or whatever I wanted, have inner with OH at a local restaurant etc. I think also it made transition to bottles a load easier when I went back to work at 10 months, my supply started to fail, and he was really keen on bottles then :). Just an idea for anyone who's worried about OH not having time with the baby or who is concerned about not being able to escape for an hour or 2, it worked well for us anyway :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning laddies :hi:

Very interesting BF/FF debate on here lovelies - and great to see no judgement as usual just common sense and sound advice...unlike some forums where BF is practically forced as the only way and bottles are evil!!! :nope: 

AFM I intend to give BF a good go as want to experience it and also give bubba the chance to see if she likes it too! :baby:

However saying that I have a medical condition that may/ may not return quite quickly after pregnancy and if so I will need to go back on strong medication urgently - if this is the case I will try to ignore it wacko:) and BF for a few weeks prior to being dosed up and hopefully express a quantity of breast-milk to freeze - then I will have no choice (or issue) with using bottles. :shrug: MIL said that I _should _BF as it is easy and it's best!!! Thanks for that love..._whatever_! :growlmad:

Okay...other stuff...hmmmm...cannot remember!! :dohh:

Loo - great news on scan and on your super lanky bubba!!! :happydance:

FT - great bump pic and nursery looking :thumbup:

Lozza - hope appt goes really well!! :flower:

Sorry if I've forgotten anything important!! 

I've been feeling super tired this week and also been having some 'period-like' aches in my groin/ upper legs - hope it's all normal! Bumpette is growing and I am feeling 'heavy' -it is getting very difficult to sit up from lying on sofa as cannot bend at the middle anymore!!! Freaky as used to be quite supple!!! :bodyb:

Hubby's birthday went ok in the end - we went out for a meal with his mum and bro/ SIL the evening before and I made him a cake for afters! Yesterday (his actual birthday) he was working 'til quite late so a made him his fave curry with some champagne and he was a happy lad and I didn't feel too put-upon - result!! :haha:

Got to go out later for my friend's birthday drinks. Not really looking forward to sitting there not drinkign whilst they all neck cocktails but hey-ho!!! Also I am then child-minding her daughter Friday night so she can go out with her boyfriend!! Busy week...and all I wanna do is nest... 

...our nursery bedding, cot changer, cot mattress etc came yesterday - so I will hopefully be getting it all set-up on Sunday (visiting family all day Sat, pah). Then I really must get my hospital back packed!!! You're all SOOOOOOOOO prepared and quite frankly you are giving me the panics!!! :cry: :ignore:

I *WILL *try and get bag and other stuff sorted next week!!!!!! GULP...!!!!! 

Have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning ladies,

We've been busy at work and it has taken me all morning to catch up lol.

FT i am taking a bottle of bubble in with me lol. My aunty brought me a small one for christmas just for that haha, not sure if i am meant to have it in there or not though.

Mitch - With BF I was very adamant to start with i wasn't going to do it. I think I&#8217;ve mentioned before that when i lost Lilly i was so far gone that my milk still came in, my whole body thought i had a baby to look after and reacted like she was there. My breast become huge and very very painful. i couldn't let the milk out anyway as if i did it would take longer to dry up so on top of everything i was going through i would wake up in the middle of the night soaked through as they leaked and was reminded i didn't have a baby to feed. to start with whenever i thought of BF i just thought of this and it put me right off, i didn't want to be reminded of it. but as the months have gone on I&#8217;ve come more to terms with it all. I will try, but i wont be heartbroken if i can't do it. As blessed (i think it was blessed) said my baby will be loved and cuddled and cared for so not breasting wont effect her really. However I'm worried when it comes to it mental i wont be able to do it so i will just see. I know however though if i don&#8217;t BF my in laws will judge me a lot. My family have never breastfeed any babies and wont care what i do with that either way but FIL is a doctor and MIL was a nurse and have already been very opinionated in the matter. I don&#8217;t care and wont be bullied into doing anything but i think OH will side with MIL (as he always does) and try to put pressure on me. SIGH we&#8217;ll just have to see if I kill him or not a few weeks in lol.

I&#8217;m not sure who mentioned being given a top and tail wash thingy ( I think it was loo maybe?) but I've seen these and thought I wont need it, I just assumed I&#8217;d use two bowls for it? am I going to need one do you think?

Thank you all for the washing baby clothes advise, I will be washing it all ad just hoping I don&#8217;t ruin anything.


----------



## lozza1uk

Back from the midwife - baby still there, not squashed:haha::happydance:

Measured 30cm, so i've been consistently 1cm behind each time. I said I feel small, but after measuring she thinks i've just got good abdominals so i'm carrying it well :thumbup: Hopefully its down to the 25+ years of horse riding!

Other than that I was in and out in 5 minutes. 

Oh, and the baby is head down, but not down in my pelvis so its still able to turn round. I'm noticing fewer kicks too FT, more wriggling and gentle nudges than anything else. I guess its running out of room to really draw back its knees and kick hard?:shrug:

Will try and post a 31 week bump later!


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak - wow you ARE busy- make some time for yourself too hun :hugs:

Lozza - yay for a good appt and yes please - get a bump pic up later :)


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - I think you look like a girl bump - but difficult without the front on angle. Anyway I am not guessing cos I have 15 boy guesses against mine and 1 girl....all rubbish :haha:

I feel really sick today - like I want to puke....:sick:....not great!


----------



## firsttimer1

awww sorry mitch x i keep getting bouts of nausea too.... do you think its a third tri thing then? x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> awww sorry mitch x i keep getting bouts of nausea too.... do you think its a third tri thing then? x

Not sure its cos I am overtired or something.....if so that is third tri thing. Will try to eat but want to go home :cry:


----------



## Nicnak282

Sorry you're feeling :sick: Mitch :flower: Think it is a 3rd Trimester thang as have it myself the last few weeks on and off...only actually :sick: once tho...hope you feel better soon hon x

TMI ALERT!!! Has anyone else experienced a sort've 'vibrating' sensation in between their lady-bits and bum??!!? It's been happening all morning and is kinda freaking me out as it feels very odd!!! :blush::blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

awww hang in there hunni :( are u in the office? if so take a break and eat/drink something :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak - ive had the vibrations but higher up then those bits LOL more in the bottom of my tummy. at first i panicked thinking it was baby but it could be muscle spasms xxx i dont think its anything to worry about :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am in the office - stuck in a meeting til 5pm but thinking of making my excuses and dipping out and going home. Lunch just arrived, will see how I feel after that. Maybe its my expanding uterus putting pressure on stomach.....I can feel it on my lungs (breathless alot) :cry:


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks hon!! Just very weird sensation!!! :wacko: Will try not to worry...

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - ive found since week 29 alot has slowly started changing. I feel sickish more often, acid reflux has increased, sleeping positions are harder and breathing in general isnt hard per say - but more labored. All of it points to a big uterus squahing us :haha:

which in a totally bleurggghh way - is a good thing :) 

Have some lunch and then if you dont feel well still, go home hun. Maybe your body is saying it needs a break :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Definately FT - I have a long journey Friday - 8 hours driving total for a customer presentation - stupid me for scheduling that!!!:nope:...so if I can go home now and also stay home tomorrow that would be good prep:thumbup:

European colleagues in meeting though so do feel rude leaving


----------



## firsttimer1

STUFF THEM! Are they male? if so start chattering about the pitfalls of pregnancy.... leaky boobs, period cramps etc... they will be BEGGING YOU to leave :haha:


----------



## emera35

Aww Mitch, its not rude hon if you feel ill then you feel ill :hugs: I feel sick often these days, normally means I need to eat something plain like toast etc, and then drink some water, although definitely drink after, as I find too much liquid makes me feel worse :sick:
I seem to have to eat about 5-6 times a day, but if I try to eat a proper sized meal I feel terrible with reflux and heartburn :( Poor squished stomachs we all have now!! :(

I'm still having proper painful movements today, its feeling quite sore! Has anyone else had movements that genuinely hurt? Haven't experienced it before. Last time, Roh's head was already in my pelvis by now, so he couldn't move as freely. Its freaking me out a bit!


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza - yay for a head down well behaved bubba :kiss: 

As I've said before with the measuring thing...it's a load of shite :blush: I measured 3 weeks less with DD2 and she was 7lbs 6oz at 40 weeks so I wouldn't class that as small :shrug:

Mitch - I am really really sensing you are NOT enjoying your job at the moment. To be honest it sounds quite stressfull and silly amounts of travelling for someone as pregnant as you. If you were my real life friend (I know we're cyber friends) I would be def telling you to start to call it a day now...let your feminine independance go a bit and try and enjoy the remaining few weeks you have left before baby arrives. Have some Mitch time. Otherwise you will be working one minute and baby will be here the next and you won't know what's hit you :winkwink:

As for feeling yucky...I've never stopped being sick/gagging :nope: not quite as much now but still a few days a week :wacko: Eat little and often. For some reason a banana always seems to work for me and makes me feel better :hugs:

I've been getting more nudges and rolls...alot of boney parts poking out that I have no idea what they are!


----------



## Glowstar

Meant to say....I'm a squash today :happydance:

Anyhoo - Emera, I've had a couple of boney bits sticking out that have felt uncomfortable but not really what you describe but then I have an AP and baby is head down. I can only assume it's because she's maybe lying bottom/feet first?? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - the only pain i have is reallll low down - almost as if his/her head is engaged.. which i know its not. sorry ur in pain hun :(

Glow - yay for being a squash! :)

SCORE!!!! was just about to fix some boring snoring soup for lunch... but DH just called saying he will get us a MCDS for lunch as he is traveling between sites :happydance:

This day just got good. ;)


----------



## MsCrow

Emera, I've had similar pain to you, a couple of ays ago and last night as I was drifting to sleep, both times it almost made me yelp. It's as if the baby was moving quite significantly right behind my belly button and really was uncomfortable. 

I agree Mitch, time to start slowing right down, please do go home. I'd do the same today if i didn't have to be here.


----------



## mitchnorm

I do have to be here :cry:. They specifically held the meeting in the UK to accomodate me ooops. I have had lunch and feel a bit better - just awfully tired!!! I am going to push through to the end of today and probably call in sick tomorrow.....then hopefully feeling better by Friday :thumbup:

Glow - I am not enjoying the job....cant concentrate on work and pregnancy with my leaking brain :haha:. I am trying to slow down ....defo will by end of this month...promise:flower:

Thanks girls......appreciate the moral support

FT - enjoy your McDs
Glow - :happydance: on being a squash!
Regards movement - maybe baby is making me have motion sickness :haha:....lots of rolls and general jabs. MW tomorrow - hope to find out what position shes in....no idea!


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning, lads. :flower:

Loo- Super model and circus worker aren't the only options. You could have a cancan dancer or a kickboxer too. :haha: Personally, I think circus worker sounds most fun. :thumbup:

FT- Beautiful bump and I love your nursery. To me, you look tiny! :winkwink:

Speaking of bump sizes... have any of y'all measured around your bump? I'm just over 43 inches!!!! Isn't that crazy? When you think about how much our bodies are expanding and stretching, it's no wonder we're all feeling cramps and pains!

As for movements, the stuff that seems to hurt me the most are the elbows/hands/feet across my belly button. Sometimes it looks like I'm popping popcorn in there with all the pokes. Yesterday my belly was actually distracting my co-workers during a meeting as one of the little fellas kept sticking his hand or elbow out and scraping across my midsection. The whole meeting came to a halt as everyone stopped to watch. :blush:

AFM... last night I had a nightmare that you all left BnB before our babies were born, and I was very sad. :cry: :( :cry: Please don't go!!! I rely on you ladies for so much support, reassurance and entertainment! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

i just had a WELL productive half an hour.....


ate a Mcds :)
Ordered 4 cellular blankets for £1 each from matalan 
ordered baby hat and mits for £2.50 from matalan
Washed my hair

GO ME! :dance:

The blankets are on sale in matalan from £4 to £1 so i got 4 of them. I figure even if theyre cheap theyre only going to end up covered in baby mess anyway :)

Think i ate a little too fast though... :sick:


----------



## Glowstar

Must admit I have whinged sooooooooooo much this pregnancy it's not even funny :blush: I genuinely feel really sorry for my OH :nope: 

I spent the first few weeks in tears and petrified because I'd just had a miscarriage. My sister was NOT happy because she said I almost died and how could I end up pregnant again so quick :wacko: Had early spotting, ended up in hospital and more tears :cry:

Spent 2nd tri - feeling/being sick and genuinely feeling exahusted

3rd tri - hormonal, tired, lack of get up and go, dying to finish work, not sleeping......................

:rofl: :rofl: not that I'm moaning or anything :rofl :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - as if we would EVER leave you! lol... who else could we all rant / moan/ cry to - let alone talk about bodily fluids, the woes of leaking boobs and dreams about harry potter / jesus / basketball nets? :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

FT - are you on Mat leave yet :-k

If not and you're managing to get all that done I'm well jealous :brat: 

WT - I'm not going anywhere. I don't know anyone my age with a baby so I'm a sad and lonely old moo :jo: and would go nuts with no one to talk to if it wasn't for you lot of lovely ladies :hugs::-$


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - haha no im not, but im working from home this month due to hectic october and november :) so when im not on here im sending work emails and ordering other people about :haha: Busier in Feb - but still no travel..... YAY! 

But yup - a very productive half hour :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow - i'm not worrying about measuring small in terms of fundal height, i've been consistently 1cm under each time which i'm happy with. I just _feel_ small considering there's only 9 weeks to go. When I think about friends who i've met up with 3-4 weeks before their due date they've been enormous, and I just think am i really going to have a massive growth spurt in the next few weeks?:shrug: Great if i'm not! Here's a photo anyway - i look quite big in a picture actually, it's just looking down on myself i think i'm small!:dohh:

WT - that's reminded me I did have a dream last night and everyone from here was in it! I just can't remember anything about what happened!:dohh:

Mitch - you're 7 months pregnant so nothing to feel guilty about. Definitely time to slow down, they're going to cope when you're on maternity leave so will have to learn sometime.

Just watched an old episode of OBEM on 4OD and cried again (bit bored of work). Looking forward to tonight and the home made bikini!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> i just had a WELL productive half an hour.....
> 
> 
> ate a Mcds :)
> Ordered 4 cellular blankets for £1 each from matalan
> ordered baby hat and mits for £2.50 from matalan
> Washed my hair
> 
> GO ME! :dance:
> 
> The blankets are on sale in matalan from £4 to £1 so i got 4 of them. I figure even if theyre cheap theyre only going to end up covered in baby mess anyway :)
> 
> Think i ate a little too fast though... :sick:

I saw the link to these blankets and was considering a purchase - they seem like a bargain.


----------



## emera35

Thanks ladies :) think it must hurt so much as she's breech and moving so freely, think she's spinning! Calmed down now though! :thumbup: never experienced such huge movements before, some of them made my eyes water, and OH actually asked if I was ok, I must have looked in pain. 
Had a productive naptime (Roh's nap that is) and have put together his toddler bed ready for tonight. Eeek, terrified! Need him in it before bumpy comes though, so it has to be done. Wish us luck for tonight! I'm scared of not having him in a cage!! :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Lozza- Great round bumpage. :flower:

Emera- It's so exciting that Roh will be getting his big boy bed tonight! When we put DS in a toddler bed, we found it helpful to put a bunch of blankets on the floor next to him because he kept falling out for the first few nights. We'd go in in the morning and he'd be asleep on the floor having slept right through it. :thumbup:

Glad to hear that nobody is leaving BnB anytime soon. xoxo :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - :hugs: i think you look about right hun? i'ld say your bump size doesnt look much different to mine? :shrug: but ewither way your measuring pretty perfect so try not to worry :)

Mitch - i figure for £1 each the blankets are worth it :)

emera - is Roh excited about his 'grown up' bed? :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Just thinking whether I will get into Matalan or order online and have to pay delivery :wacko:

Lozza - neat bumpage....is that an H&M top? I have same one....and I think Missy also has...good choice ha ha


----------



## waula

Thanks for the great BF/FF chat - and for being non judgemental - you lads are the BEST!

Great bumps FT and Lozza! I think you both look awesome!!! :thumbup:

Mitch - I second the opinion you need to slow down my dear - please allow you some you time... I will be keeping a check of you in Feb and making sure you're slowing down :haha: ...or else!!!

Just popped home for lunch - had a hideous morning - a poor deer had been hit by a car on a local road so the police phoned us and I had to clamber down into a ditch with 3 police men watching and who wouldn't join me because they couldn't risk assess the ditch (!) or help me restrain it so there's me, 7 months preggo, slipping down a ditch, knee deep in water trying to get an intravenous line into quite a large deer... hmmm... maybe I should have done a risk assessment!!!! oops...maybe not tell DH about this :wacko:

also can't wait for OBEM :happydance:

right, off to ultrasound scan 6 cows for pregnancy - its so tempting just to have another look at mine and check which way up it is!!!

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - is there one near you? if so save the £3 or whatever p&p is :) as thats three extra blankets heehee! Thats IF theyre in store tho.....

My nearest matalan is Oxford so no chance of me popping in :haha:

Im really nearing the end pf my pre-baby buying and im very excited about it. Wish my new changing bag would arrive now so i cud pack it with baby stuff for the big day.... but it wont arrive until early feb as was a pre-order :brat:

Gonna pack mine and DH stuff in a small pully suitcase. Not yet tho.... too scary....


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - the top's a hand me down from a friend, just checked and its from mothercare and I realised last week its also a feeding top! Had worn it a few times before realising what the holes were!

Waula - definitely use the U/S!

There's another programme on Channel 4 tonight straight after OBEM, about 6 mothers who are all slightly out there (the paper's words not mine) e.g. one who doesn't use nappies! Might be an interesting watch!


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - blimey - telling ME to slow down lady!!!!:haha:. You are a nightmare with your animal wrestling:haha:. Best not tell hubby - mine would not be impressed :shrug:

FT - Matalan not that far - just may not get chance to get over there :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - she doesnt use nappies? that sounds..... messy. I will certainly be watching that after OBEM! esp as ive just realised spurs arent on tv tonight :cry: so i will be watching OBEM and posting on here im sure ;)

Not heard from missy today - hope she is okay x

Mitch - maybe easier just to buy online then hun. and wud be annoying to get there and theres none left :shrug: Maybe check online for a free p&p code....x

waula - omgosh totally do NOT tell your DH about your antics in a ditch with a deer! Mine would go nuts!!! and maybe dont do it again........ ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Here i am! I can't keep up with you lot. I've been having visits from friends with babies today, first a 5 month old and second a week old bundle of gorgeousness! He made me boobies leak though, which was odd. 

I've also been online, ordered me boots changing bag and some replacement parts for the breast pump someone gave me (she told me it ws all clean and sterile but when i took it apart there was LUMPS of milk on it!!) PUKE! Also thinking about heading over to matalan for those blankies! 

Loz and FT, gorgeous bumpers! I've defo got a top like that, it's my comfiest default one (but its the H&M one what Mitch said). 

Waula, how can you resist.... do it!

Urgh, i saw a prog a while ago about elimination communication (no nappies). It loooked like SUCH hard work. So much walking around with your baby to go to the loo and so much cleaning up of poo!


----------



## mitchnorm

3 blankets and hat and mitts set - ordered :happydance:

Looked at bibs too as I havent got any yet but will look elsewhere...bit worried about going over board....I need to wash stuff this weekend and assess what we still need


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - did you get the 'bobbles hat and mitts for £2.50' ? if so thats exactly what i got after realising i had NO mits and only one hat :haha:



> Urgh, i saw a prog a while ago about elimination communication (no nappies). It loooked like SUCH hard work. So much walking around with your baby to go to the loo and so much cleaning up of poo!

Missy - i just DONT get it?? how can u know when baby is going to poo??? surely its unhygienic as there will be accidents all over the house? and the babies clothes?? URGHHHH freaking me out

BTW lozza, forgot to say - im sooooo looking forward to seeing the homemade bikini on OBEM too :haha: glad i got my labour tankini top yesterday so im not tempted to get the sewing machine out..... PAH!!!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

They reckon that you can tell by your baby's face when its going to poo or wee. It's all about attachment parenting and how you should KNOW your baby intimately. Too much work for me. 

Ages ago I bought this for the baby (OH is a mega beatles fan). Now i'm trying to find a matching top for OH and i can't!

ETA... i found one and I bought it! He will think i'm a pranny I think.


----------



## firsttimer1

MISSY - that babygro is soooo cute, i can just imagine your OH in a matching top :haha:

wow that no-nappy theory is verrrrrry out there. I did alot on attachment theory etc during my studies - but the issue of poo-ing was kindly excluded :rofl:

will be sticking to nappies! :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Me too, i'm sure it's wonderful for some people and i like to think that i will be close with spike and am hoping to do like baby wearing and stuff... but i don't want poo all down me please!


----------



## Mrs_Grissom

Ahhh just found this, gutted I missed it...am I too late to be added?

I'm due March 5th with a little boy X


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mrs_Grissom said:


> Ahhh just found this, gutted I missed it...am I too late to be added?
> 
> I'm due March 5th with a little boy X

Hello mrs! 

I joined late too. Don't worry, i'm due the same day as you but i'm a yellowy


----------



## firsttimer1

MrsG - welcome; will add u to first page!

so will any of you be on here during OBEM so we can all go ''noooooo'' together? :haha: 

Digger is on the move which is nice - after his/her quiet day yesterday. defo more ''moving'' than jabbing tho!


----------



## MissyBlaze

OH is having a fifa night tonight, i might see if i can set up the sky upstairs so i can watch it!


----------



## emera35

I can tell when Roh is peeing or pooing now, but a year ago, he'll, wouldn't have had a clue! My SIL does EC part time though, I don't know how she tells at all :shrug:

Think Roh is quite excited about his bed, he's been shouting "bed bed bed!!" And then getting in and tucking himself in, then getting out and doing it again for the last hour and a bit :haha: whether he'll stay in it tonight or not is a whole other matter! OH is currently bolting all the furniture in Roh's room to the walls in case of late night climbing sprees! Thanks for the blankets by the bed tip, will definitely do that! :thumbup:

Right, hungry now, time to cook Roh's dinner and my first dinner :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

hello laddies!!!

i think someone mentioned talc/baby powder... it can cause yeast diaper rashes, so we dont use it. and if baby breathes it in it can effect their lungs.

we attachment parent in many aspects, but the whole no nappy/diaper thing isnt for us. its considered very natural in a lot of countries. i think its widely practiced in china?? i might have gotten that wrong though. apparently the parent has to watch the child for cues and put them on the potty/toilet when they are going to pee or poop. to me it sounded more like the baby was potty training the parent :shrug: but i guess by a few months old the baby is potty trained and if the parent doesnt get them to the potty quickly, the baby will hold it til they get there. i never had any potty training probs with my kids, so i would rather wait til they are ready and go from there.

lovely bumps on here today!!!!:happydance:

edit: welcome mrs!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- do you guys have access to a bed rail there? we co-sleep, but when we put ours into their own toddler beds we have these mesh rails from the store that we put up. the toddler bed has side rails on each side, but its not very high and is hard. these mesh ones seem much safer. they slide under the mattress on each side and go along the whole bed


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - ill be watching obem and online probably!

Missy - thanks for posting the Beatles outfit. It reminded me of a website I've not been on in ages www.truffleshuffle.co.uk so I've just been on and they have a few cute baby grows including a "my father is darth vader" one I might get for DH! They do all sorts of retro stuff. There's a Dr Suess one for whoever it is on here doing a Dr Suess themed nursery!

And welcome Mrs G!


----------



## kkl12

FT and Lozza- great bumps! I need to take my 30 week pic, before I'm 31 weeks... been trying to get one every 2 weeks.

Waula- be careful! I would not tell DH, these days mine won't let me do anything that might be even a little bit dangerous. 

Mitch- hope you feel better :hugs:

Emera- very exciting Roh gets to sleep in a toddler bed! In regards to painful baby movements - I have had some very uncomfortable pokes and jabs while driving home from work on Monday. I'm glad I haven't had anymore but it was a strange feeling for sure.


----------



## MissyBlaze

lozza1uk said:


> FT - ill be watching obem and online probably!
> 
> Missy - thanks for posting the Beatles outfit. It reminded me of a website I've not been on in ages www.truffleshuffle.co.uk so I've just been on and they have a few cute baby grows including a "my father is darth vader" one I might get for DH! They do all sorts of retro stuff. There's a Dr Suess one for whoever it is on here doing a Dr Suess themed nursery!
> 
> And welcome Mrs G!

Oh dear! that is a naughty website. I could spend a fortune on that 

My bump is making me feel weird. It aches at the top and also feels fuzzy/pins and needlesey under my ribs. Grrr


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza- i love that truffle site; got my rainbow brite tshirt from there for 80s zumba :) and YAY for being on here thru OBEM... we can gasp together heehee

KK - :hugs: yup get a new bump photo up soon

well digs is shuffling about.... and its making me feel :sick: !!! almost seasick???!!! im not complaining as i worry when dont feel him / her.... but hate these bouts of nausea :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Well i ditched the meeting an hour early and have headed home....am now tucked up in bed til hubby gets home:haha:

Welcome mrsG - seen a few of your threads....havent you already finished work? Very jealous :winkwink:. There have been a couple of early deliveries on here so far but we are hoping the rest of us hold on a while yet...never too late to join.:haha:

UK ladies.....not sure if you are aware of the Asda baby events....there is one next week. Starts 17th jan...i received a booklet on it and there are some great deals, worth checking out

Defi watching obem tonight....making hubby too :happydance:....will be online x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Do you tink I can watch OBEM online at the same time as you lot?


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> Do you tink I can watch OBEM online at the same time as you lot?

Would think so....not sure if real time. My hubby has set up sky player or something like that meanswith his password he can watch sky on his laptop/computer from anywhere...not sure if thats sky std or something extra he has


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - i wud imagine so? xxx

mitch - i dont really get what the asda baby event is...? do they reduce baby stuff in store?


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> missy - i wud imagine so? xxx
> 
> mitch - i dont really get what the asda baby event is...? do they reduce baby stuff in store?

Yep loads of things reduced...silly prices for nappies, wipes, toys, high chair, rocker...etc etc. There are a few egs in my pack. Havent been before but girls rave about them onhere and are always posting to find out when next one is...loads of them stock up on nappies for months. Thought its worth a looksie. Moses basket for £16 bargain...though i already have one :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK cool - i will make the drive to milton keynes then :) may go on a weekday in hope of it being quieter...... lol


----------



## firsttimer1

are u sure it starts on 17th and not the 14th hun? just googled it and Asda dont seem to put it on their site (??!!) but all the online info says 14th?

xxx urrgghhhh still feel seasick :( xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> OK cool - i will make the drive to milton keynes then :) may go on a weekday in hope of it being quieter...... lol

Dont blame you....think you can check out whats on offer online to see if worth it and they have things you want....i wouldnt want to go to asda for no reason...sorry but dislike the place :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> are u sure it starts on 17th and not the 14th hun? just googled it and Asda dont seem to put it on their site (??!!) but all the online info says 14th?
> 
> xxx urrgghhhh still feel seasick :( xxx

I noticed someone said on here 14th but my pack in post said 17th...mmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

I wonder if its diff in different areas? annoying there is no info ont he actual asda site :grr: it makes me 40 mins to get to nearest one so wanna get date right :haha:

just so happens there is an IKEA next door too.... poor DH :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

But another site says the 14th :dohh:

Going to create a thread and ask


----------



## Glowstar

I'm all geared up for OBEM...will try and be online but think OH might nick laptop :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

my asda leaflet says the 17th if that is any help, plus i think it is the moses basket stand that is £16. the basket its self is £25.

i think the amazing discounts are usually found when the actual event is over and they are discounting the extra stock

still the prices are good, the gro-egg thermometer is £15 and this is often £20-30 in other shops etc

happy shopping!


----------



## blessedmomma

so can anyone tell me who the GF person is so i can look it up???? you can erase it right after. im intrigued to know why bnb would hurry up and shut anything down with that on it. of course they let people go for the jugular about circumcisions, feeding, sleeping, etc, all the time :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Blessed: https://www.babyandbump.com/announcement.php?f=17

Scroll down to Community Conduct and you'll find the forbidden name there!

Did everybody see Amy's latest update? Connie is adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## MsCrow

Blessed, believe it or not, I can't post her name otherwise the post disappears into the banned bin and I get a telling off. If you google c-o-n-t-e-n-t-e-d little b-a-b-y without the dashes you'll find out. 

Right, I have braved Primark and am now in possession of a cheap but rather nice seam free slip and a 4 pack of low rise shorts in 2 sizes too big. I'm sorry, I just can't do the granny pants, I'll be tearing them off my waist. I've bought two packs of maternity pads from Boots, anymore and I'd have needed a truck to carry them back, they are that big.

I'll be watching OBEM, alone, as MrC's off to watch City Vc Liverpool at the pub. If I can, I'll co-post lol.

In other, non hospital bag, preparation news, my mum is re-dressing the family cradle my dad made for me in lovely Laura Ashley fabric.


----------



## Glowstar

City - yeah just looked - too cute with her eyes open :kiss:

MrsC :haha: surf boards...like the ones they used to give you if you started your period at school :blush: I have never worn granny pants...I miss my thongs but have settled for the low rise boy shorts like you :winkwink:

Ooooo interested in the Gro Egg in the Asda event :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies, i will go take a look now!:thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loads of confusion about this asda baby event...i posted a thread. Someone said their friend worked there and they didnt know...another called a store and they dint know. What a balls up eh :haha:

Oooh l like the sounds of those low rise shorts mscrow...much more my thing. Are they jersey, stretchy materialor just cotton?


----------



## waula

Oooh i had a naughty visit to M&P's today.... bought a gorgeous denim dress and a red spot tankini - neither of which "hide" the bump :dohh:! Got the idea of tankini from you FT - good idea for my swimming and just in case the birthing pool is free when the time comes!!! :thumbup:https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-denim-dress/s0009408/type-s/ :happydance:

Hello Mrs! :flower:

DH just handed his notice in today so we're off out celebrating (with pizza!) - he's decided to work as a locum vet, he'll earn a fair amount more money and way more flexible for when LO comes along... his pay will literally double - it needed to seeing as he's been part time for a couple of years and now he'll be on more money and full-time!!! Yay for big decisions being made and sorted :happydance:

Right lads, will be on later to watch OBEM on catch up! xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i'll def be watching OBEM and that programme afterwards.

I forgot to say i had a good midwife appointment today, good wee and good blood. on target with the growth measuring 30.5cm and baby head down! yay

midwife said i am a perfect candidate for a water birth so hopefully the pool will be free as unfortunately there is only one. the pool is closed at the moment for refurbishment so hopefully that will be finished too.

lookign forward to seeing the girl's birthing swimming costume that she made herself tonight on OBEM. think i will just go for my maternity tankini top or perhaps naked??

i think naked would be easier/free-er plus the water gives you a bit of privacy...


----------



## waula

PS re: granny pants - I'm having issues with them literally rolling down my belly all of a sudden and nearly falling off the bump!!! :dohh: xx


----------



## MsCrow

Mitch, they're stretchy shorts but they are mean on size so I'd buy at least two sizes up, at least. Nothing like the quality of say, Elle Macpherson shorts but as they'll be ruined, I don't care.

Surf boards *spits out tea* ahahahaha.


----------



## citymouse

I just wear bikinis. They fit under the bump. Even my hipsters are too high now!

On a somewhat related note, last night I was getting up off the couch and thought, "These pants (* trousers) are really tight!" And then I realized I was wearing my loose pajama pants and the tightness was just the weight of the belly!


----------



## blessedmomma

i have noticed my pants are very tight now too. i had a pair that are stretchy and would fall off my bump before. i would have to roll them down under my tummy. now i can pull them up and they stay up :wacko: i am def getting bigger!

some of my other stretchy pants are getting too tight, even under the bump


----------



## Glowstar

I am wearing a size 14 boy short and I'm normally a 10 so yes MrsC a good couple of sizes up as find Primarni tends to be scant on sizing :wacko:

Mrs Cupcake - was just talking to OH about possibly using the pool, maybe not for giving birth but in early stages if it's free and I said about going naked. At the end of the day it's only OH and a couple of midwives who will be delving around your 'minky' so what's a bit of boob to them :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

Crow - that cot sounds lovely, how nice to have something in the family!

Mouse - thanks for the Amy update, I checked earlier today and nothing so will pop and have a look.

Cupcake - hooray for good appt. I'm hoping for water birth, think our centre has 8 pools so a reasonable chance if all goes to plan. I think I'll ask what to wear either an old t-shirt or naked. I think a bikini top might feel tight, plus if boobs grow any more I won't have one that fits!


----------



## firsttimer1

Hola ladies,

Got the footy on until OBEM... then im ready to be shocked ;)

Glow, cupcake etc - im wearing a tankini for my sense of ''normality'' rather than worrying about what the MW thinks. Also - i want DH to take some shots as soon as baby arrives and i dont want to be worrying about covering my ''bits'' for the photos. 

i certainly wont be wearing a swim skirt or anything on bottom tho :haha: i think the girl on OBEM tonight is :haha:

Yup asda event is CONFUSING. oh well... sure all will beome clear :)

Mitch - im having a glass of chardonnay :) I realised ive not had a glass of alcohol for YONKS and figured sipping one small glass over the next 3-4 hours would be nice :)

about to go and check in on amy and connies thread.... :)


----------



## pristock230

Hey ladies - hope all is well with everyone! tight pants! Ummmm ya, so me. so uncomfortable sometimes! I am very large too, and it's just not me who thinks it - at work - in the same day mind you I had someone ask me if I was having twins and then later in the day someone came up to me said any day now huh - I was like NO! so needless to say I am large! I need to post a bump pic for you ladies to see!


----------



## firsttimer1

pristock - yes please, we need picture evidence!!! ;)


----------



## wondertwins

I wear boy shorts or hipsters that are all low enough to fit below my belly. I can't imagine having panties that went over my bump. They would be embarrassingly huge. :blush:

City- I know what you mean! Even if I were naked, I'd feel like my pants were too tight. :haha:

Waula- Big congrats to your hubby for making this decision! And pizza sounds like a fabulous way to celebrate. :munch:

We need more bump pics! So post away, ladies! :flower:

AFM... I have potentially good news! I'm being very cautious about it, but DH emailed me earlier to say that he *might* be able to postpone his overseas trip until summer!!!! That means he'd be here for the birth, and I won't be stuck relying on other people to help me post-surgery! :happydance: :happydance: Everyone keep their fingers crossed that this change of plans works out!


----------



## lozza1uk

wondertwins said:


> I wear boy shorts or hipsters that are all low enough to fit below my belly. I can't imagine having panties that went over my bump. They would be embarrassingly huge. :blush:
> 
> City- I know what you mean! Even if I were naked, I'd feel like my pants were too tight. :haha:
> 
> Waula- Big congrats to your hubby for making this decision! And pizza sounds like a fabulous way to celebrate. :munch:
> 
> We need more bump pics! So post away, ladies! :flower:
> 
> AFM... I have potentially good news! I'm being very cautious about it, but DH emailed me earlier to say that he *might* be able to postpone his overseas trip until summer!!!! That means he'd be here for the birth, and I won't be stuck relying on other people to help me post-surgery! :happydance: :happydance: Everyone keep their fingers crossed that this change of plans works out!

Wooooooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Wt that wud be AMAZING :hugs: fingers firmly crossed you u hun :hugs:

My footy team are winning.... :happydance:

OBEM minus 34 mins... :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wow WT that is (fingers crossed) amazing!

Lucky you lozza with 8 birthing pools!

im making hubby watch OBEM tonight because of the water birth - hope it is a positive show and doesnt scare him too much! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Luckily my DH is out on wednesdays so we always watch OBEM together tomorrow.... however, if this water birth is NOT positive....it may get ''accidently'' deleted :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hmm cupcake/FT maybe I should sky plus it as well as watching so I can show him the edited highlights!


----------



## firsttimer1

:rofl: Im sure it will be okay.... the clip looked ok last week.... altho i WAS sidetracked by the fact she MADE a bikini! LOL

I hope the men in tonights one are nice - unlike that tw** in a hat last week. the army guy was sweet tho. The one in the hat stressed me out!!!


----------



## Glowstar

WT - that's awesome news.....keeping everything crossed for you both xxxx

FYI - thanks for the FB add....I don't post much but feel free to have a gander through my pics...you can see my kids too :winkwink:

Anyone else want to add me :shrug: as I said I'm not an avid poster but I do tend to read it everyday.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies
With the asda event looming - i was wondering what sizes of nappies i should stock up on - already have a size 2 large box of 88 - but confused wheather i need a bigger or smaller sizes
L x


----------



## firsttimer1

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH just saw an ad for that parent show after OBEM... she was cooking a placenta at home..... i repeat - ARGHHHHH :sick:

here we go ladies....

EDIT: OMG i love frazzle crisps.

EDIT 2: im wondering the same about nappies vitfa, so will see what others say about size 1, 2 etc ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

I am glued to TV for OBEM!!! :thumbup:

Glow - are you on my FB??? You can probably easily locate me through one of the other girlies


----------



## wondertwins

Glowie- You and your girls are gorgeous!!!!! And .... uhm.... I also appreciate taking a gander at your hot hubby. :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

At antenatal we were told about active labour ie avoid lying on your back at all possible but every birth I've watched so far has them flat on their back! Least they look less annoying than last week. Glow I'll add you too, will either find u thru ft or send a pm in the morning x


----------



## MsCrow

Yay! WT I am so pleased if that turns out to be the case.

Interesting couple this week on OBEM, potentially less annoying and chavvy than last week.


----------



## firsttimer1

im confused my who is who on FB heehee - and its all changed so i cant view mutual friends anymore with you ladies??? makes it sooo confusing....

that women on OBEM are in for a rude awakening ... ''i think labour will be easy'' - famous last words??


----------



## mitchnorm

WT - fantastic news about your hubby not being away for birth (fingers crossed):happydance:

OBEM seems awfully slow this series.....


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow i just send you a FB friend request :)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Glow i just send you a FB friend request :)

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK..... there isnt alot of water in that pool? thought there wud be a bit more? does it even cover her tummy??


----------



## emera35

WT - Fab news if your hubbie can postpone his trip! :dance:

Re . Granny pants, impossible to wear them at the moment, just end up with a wad of them rolled down under the bump! Like alot of you i'm in low rise boy short type jobbies, very comfy they are too. I have my granny pants ready for after the birth though, i remember how comfy and safe i felt with 2 surfboards stuck on the inside of those, the padding was just bliss! If i have bad tearing again, i might invest in a valley cushion this time! Saying that, OH just informed me he'll be taking a month off for paternity for definite, so maybe i'll just lie down for a month! :rofl:

Seems Roh LOVES his bed, bless him, he was so good going to sleep, he climbed in all by himself, demanded a cuddle, and then snuggled down and went right to sleep! :) We'll see how long it lasts, but he's been there 2.5 hours now, so going good so far :thumbup:

Blessed, i had considered those mesh guards, the bed i have for Roh has sides, and although they are low, i think they should be enough. Its very low to the ground, and i've put thick rugs and blankets all around, so i doubt he'll manage to hurt himself if he does fall out. I got emotional though, he seems sooo grown up! :cry:

Having to forgo watching OBEM on time, will have to catch up. Had to shuffle alot of stuff about to get Roh's bed in, so i'm still dealing with the aftermath. Need to sort it so i can get into bed! Just having a break for a yummy mackerel salad that OH made for me :)


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> OK..... there isnt alot of water in that pool? thought there wud be a bit more? does it even cover her tummy??

MMm dunno how much is meant to be in it....her fellas a little strange and naive :haha: bless....

The other woman is not having a good time:cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer he is very naive. i defo thought there wud be a little bit more water than that. maybe they didnt start filling it in time..... or maybe I was being naive too :haha: 

One i watched before had water up to arm pits?? 

emera - glad roh is being such a good boy in his new bed :)


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- We bought one of those mesh rails, but DS still managed to roll out, taking the rail with him since it just slides under the mattress. :haha: So we just had the bed close to the floor, and the blankets next to his bed. He rolled out several nights in a row (but never hurt himself or even woke up!). After about a week, he'd figured out how to stay in bed. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

OMMMMGGGGGGGGG that baby looked soooooo cute swimming up through the water!!!

:cry: Im so emotional!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ok, that red bikini girl is definitely how it will happen for me!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Well I am in tears.....:haha:

Surely every water birth isnt like that cos everyone would have them surely????:shrug:

My hospital has only one birthing pool so I reckon I have very little chance in getting one:cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> Ok, that red bikini girl is definitely how it will happen for me!!!

:rofl:

hahahaha i just KNOW it wont be like that for me!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

I was about to scoff at that couple....no antenatal classes hahaha but they coped so well and worked together. I was in floods when the 'about to be born music' started and she was delivered into the water.


----------



## firsttimer1

Im going to be like the other women - kerry.... i just know it ;)

Mitch my local MW unit only has one pool as well, so i may not get it either :( altho my MW said all her women have had the pool if want it :shrug:

thats why im trying to get Plan B into my head so i wont be too disappointed if pool isnt free :(

i cant get over how cute the baby looked in the water..... :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK that women is scaring me.... bad.


----------



## mitchnorm

Now we're stuck with the annoying one!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrr

edit - oooh heres another one!


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm thinking now I won't make DH watch, it was too easy and he might think its all like that! I can imagine when it's me him saying "that girl didn't make this fuss..."


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza- that is SOOOOO true! :rofl:

Phew - kerry is getting an epidural..... lol


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> I'm thinking now I won't make DH watch, it was too easy and he might think its all like that! I can imagine when it's me him saying "that girl didn't make this fuss..."

:haha::haha::haha:

That epidural looks like magic!!


----------



## firsttimer1

I think im going to make it clear that if i dont have the water pool.... an epidural may very much be needed...... :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

God I hope she gets the baby out without the use of forceps or her confidence will be knackered, it already mostly is.

I feel like shouting at her not to have had the epidural and just GET UP off the damn bed. It drives me mad. Obviously, this means I shall miss a waterbirth and shall be mooing from a bed having had all the pain relief going.

The new couple are hilarious but the pace is slower this series.


----------



## lozza1uk

Blimey 9 12 with no pain relief, this has been a good episode for confidence! Ignoring kerry of course.


----------



## mitchnorm

To be fair that Kerrys was apparently over 10lbs....must have smarted a bit :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG. 

Firstly - she is straightening her hair... :haha: remind me to add hair tongs to my list :haha:

secondly - im SO glad i watched this show as thats the second baby to come out limp and silent. If i hadnt of seen this i wud have thought ...well. You know. 

I fully hope to have a labour more like the bikini girl or the third girl.... if it goes like kerrys then i have no qualms in asking for an epi... as that was horrific :(

so onto the next show eh? cooking placentas, not using nappies, and keeping a photo of babys first poo on a mobile phone. :rofl:

Hope missy is catching all of this online! :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

OK, I take it back, Kerry did it and quite frankly it's a good job she had the epidural. I was in tears, again, praying the baby would come out, bit distressing really. She did it herself though. I wonder if the later couple were the ones who were having 1 minute apart contractions? It was so quick!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I'm going to ignorantly assume she was just pathetic so that I continue to believe I I have a 10lb+ baby it will still fly out!!! Positive thinking only here for the next 9 weeks!


----------



## mitchnorm

My straighteners are going in my hospital bag :haha:

Not sure I want to watch this next programme hmmmmm

Right cup of tea and see how much I can handle....

In case I dont log back on - night night ladies x x x


----------



## Glowstar

Well hats off to bikini girl she was amazing....as was the other girl with the big baby. Poor Kerry completely lost control...not good and she was soooo distressed :wacko:

Recording the other programme as OH is all babied out now :coffee:


----------



## Glowstar

I can see me and MrsC handbags at dawn over the birthing pool at Tameside Hospital :rofl: imagine that though we could easily be in at the same time :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: thats a funny thought glow :haha: i wonder who would win? maybe the march mamas should place bets just in case... ;)

Well im glad im seeing my MW tomo at my first antenatal class tomo night.... as this is about the 5th night in a row ive noticed my hands and feet itch - quite bad :( Having read that its a symptom of Obstetric Cholestasis i want to get a blood test done to check it out :(

im watching this parenting programme with one eye - i think all these parenting ideas are a little toooooo out there for me. :haha:
gaaaaah.

edit: yup. that women with the no nappy theory has just managed to greatly offend me twice - in about 2 mins. :grr:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

that waterbirth was amazing! that couple were so strong and worked together. it looked so controlled! i def want that! lol

i felt sorry for the girl with the big baby, it looked hard work and she looked very tired...

and the last girl seemed to do a damn good job!

watching the crazy mother programme now.... placenta capsules anyone??


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- i hope your DH can leave later!!!! that would be such a huge help for you and the boys. my LO's are very calm sleepers, so never had a prob with the mesh. they dont really roll a lot at night. must be from co-sleeping. 

the OBEM season that was on here is over now. it was on tuesdays and i looked for it last night and its not on. i hope they have another one starting again soon! i watched a show called preemie on pbs and it was so hard to watch. they were all born VERY early and had so many problems. i think only one died, the twin of that one lived. its amazing how many things happened and they still ended up being healthy in the long run.


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- im interested to see what the no nappy lady said that offended you :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Haha, Glowy, we'll be ok as they have two pools but we'll have to strong arm any other woman taking up one. Heh.

What was the offensive thing about the no nappy woman? Conditioned learning like that is quite interesting but I'd never be able to do it.


----------



## citymouse

I'm sort of glad we don't get that show here! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh she didnt offend me about the no nappy thing... erm.... minds gone blank.... what was it... oh yer, that mums go back to work to get away from their children! It was a very loaded statement. 

I would LOVVVEEEE to be a SAHM but we will prob not be able to afford it. Going bk to work comes with a lot of guilt anyway WITHOUT women like her making generalised statements like that.

and then that women cooking a placenta said that the reason she doesnt have a good relationship with her own mum is because she was born via c-sec! :grr:

Given my field of work i put ALOT of stock into attachment theory and bonding processes..... but i find that a totally innappropriate comment to make.....

RANT OVER!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

ft - yep, thought both those comments were sweeping statements, but this whole programme is a bit pointless really!


----------



## firsttimer1

yup its odd and i shud prob stop watching! Digger moved all the way thru so i think i was getting angry and they were picking up on it! - as its what happens when the footy is on :haha:

right laddies..... night night.... looking forward to a good nights sleep (PAH) - chat in the morrow! xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- YIKES!!!!!! that is a horrible thing to say!!!! i hated leaving my babies to go back to school/work and even cried sometimes. how big of her to speak up for EVERY mom. :growlmad: 

and wow on the c-section view! i guess whatever excuse she has. i wonder if that c-section saved her life??? how bitter :nope:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hi! 've not been able to watch OBEM yet, gutted. My annoying friend came over and jsut wouldn't leave. Eventually OH offered her a lift home as a hint so she's gone. I was SO looking forward to going to bed at about half 8 and jsut chilling with you guys. 

The waterbirth sounds amazing, can't wait to watch it. I hope mine is lovely (we're picking up our pool this week, eeeeeeeek)


----------



## citymouse

Honestly, whose business is it if a mom wants to go back to work? I have friends who were burning to be SAHMs but found that they just couldn't handle it. They aren't cut out to be quite that cut off from adult contact. Now they have jobs and they're much happier mommies than they would be. Being at home all day just isn't for everybody. Even back in the day when it _was_ for everybody, it was still really hard on a lot of women. Not to mention that back then most or all of your neighbors were other women who stayed home, so you had a much more active and supportive social circle. 

Lol, remove the soapbox now. :haha:

OMG, laddies, somebody bought something off my baby registry! :shock: I guess this means I'm actually having a baby! (And for the record, they bought the expensive diaper bag I was reluctant to register for!)


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- amen sista!!!!! my sister cried every day and got very depressed. i felt so bad for her. everyone is different and a happy mom will make for a happy healthy baby :flower:


----------



## emera35

Loving your OBEM chatter laddies!! :haha: Will enjoy watching it tomorrow.

I've sorted through all my clothes and the entire content of my dressing table. Taken my dressing table apart. Set up the changing area (chest of drawers with changing mat on top) and put all my clothes into it. Measured up for and ordered some shelves for baby's stuff online. Made dinner for OH and myself. Moved the cot and Moses basket into our bedroom, and moved the giant bag of baby clothes and nappies into our room ready to sort through and vac-pack into age grouped bags tomorrow, checked on Roh (he's still asleep yay :dance:) Done the washing up, put a nappy load on and now i'm happily sitting in bed with some Jasmine tea about to knit a few more rows of baby blanket before i go to sleep. Productive evening :) I love being on maternity leave, i get to spend all day with Roh, and still have enough energy to do the things i need to get done! When i was working i could just about stay on top of the washing up and laundry :wacko:

Right, night ladies, hopefully anyway, assuming i can sleep tonight! (and that Roh sleeps well!!!) :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I so agree Mousey! I think that about loads of things related to kids. Why is it the business of ANYONE else how we bring up our babies? However we decide to feed them, or clothe them, or educate them. We are their mummies. We are not going to deliberatly hurt them. Everything we are doing is for them. If we go back to work (which i 100% will as i LOVE my job, it's me, I am it) it's to make ourselves happy and to get them nice things. 

Mind your own beezwax world!


----------



## emera35

City - I loved staying at home with Roh during maternity leave, and i would happily have been a SAHM. We couldn't afford for me to do that though, so i went back part time and actually, i think apart from it being tiring, i enjoyed feeling like a "normal" person again rather than a mum with only other mums and babies to talk to. Plus i enjoy my work (although maybe not the job i've been in, but i like my career) so it was nice to have some variation, and time that was for me, even if it was as an employee.
I don't plan to go back to work this time, but only because i've decided i'd rather set up my own business and work for myself!
I admire anyone who can throw themselves into being a SAHM 100%, i'm not totally sure i could do it full time permanently! I also admire ladies who go back to work, whatever their reason, be it financial or for the love of it. Working and parenting is a seriously challenging life balancing act! Basically, us mums are amazing! :dance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Evening ladies, I see you've all been busy chatting today. I wish we got OBEM more overhere. We had the show (american version) on tv in the fall but I guess the season ended, so I haven't seen any since. I even look out for re-runs because i've only a couple episodes but even they aren't on. 

I hope everyone is keeping well. I can't wait to get back on here more but i'm so busy at work all day I haven't got chance (plus I never feel like sitting at the computer when I get home because I sit at one all day at work) lol. 

Anyways, I see most of you are off to bed, night. 

Oh and I've newfruited to a squash today!


----------



## Skadi

I couldn't watch the American version of OBEM before when it was on because it terrified me out of labour... and now that I've gone through it I don't think it would bother me at all to watch but I have no interest! Oh well! I won't have much time for TV now anyway.


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- i got tired just reading all you have done tonight. i do approx 2 loads of dishes in the dishwasher every day and 2 loads of laundry. every now and then 3 loads of laundry when i have to wash my dipes. by the time evening is here i feel im doing good just getting everyone fed dinner and cleaned up after while Dh bathes the little ones. look at you getting all kind of stuff done :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

I am sooo far behind ladies, sorry. Just thought I'd pop in to let you know I'm doing okay. :). Had to go out of town yesterday to get the rest of my school books and then wasn't feeling well yesterday evening. I've spent all day today doing school work. :dohh: Got most of it done anyhow. Sorry if I've missed anything important. :hugs:


----------



## kymied

I'm still debating if I'm going to stay home or go back to work after maternity leave (the max we get is 12 weeks). I was planning on staying home, I think we can afford the pay cut. But now my mom says she's thinking about taking early retirement, starting in March. That would be really convenient for her to watch the little guy and we could supplement her income. But I'd be gone about 11 hours a day. Isn't 11 hours too long for a mother to be away from her 3 month old? And think about all the pumping I would have to do. And that would only leave me with a few hours with him each evening.

It's a hard decision as I know monetarily going back to work is the best idea but I need to figure out what's best for us as a family. 

I think I'm going to take at least 6 month off. (My job will not be held for me and I think I'll lose my bonuses for working there for 5 years.) I'm hoping that I can find a part time job that is closer so I can work and have enough time to bond with him.

I'm off to make a smoothie....


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies, Just thought I'd show you my bump progression.. I'll add my 4 week shot so you can see how I started and also my 26 week shot as I think in the last month I've had a HUGE growth spurt and of course my 30 week shot (even know I am 31 weeks today I only took it a few days ago!)


----------



## kymied

Skadi! Welcome back. Congrats on your beautiful little one. When do we get more pictures?

Added: wouldluvabub - You look fantastic! I love the series in the stripey dress, it makes it easy to see the changes.


----------



## Skadi

Thanks! :) I decided I still wanted to see how the rest of you go on with your pregnancies even though I am done with mine.

This pic was taken tonight... her cpap is out for now! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0708.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wouldluvabub

Skadi she is gorgeous!! 

Kymied don't worry about work! If you can afford it have as much time off as you can, you only live once and your little man will only be a baby once.. You need to enjoy that.. Don't miss out if you don't have to! I understand some people need to go back to work but if you don't need to and don't want to then don't!! 

Newfie hope your feeling better now! 

Hope everyone else is well! :)


----------



## waula

Skadi - she's lovely - so great that she's off CPAP! She looks like she's really plumping up too - how are you keeping??? Sending lots of love and best wishes your way... :hugs:

Re: returning to work - I've always been little miss career woman, battling it out in a mans world and could never imagine being a full-time SAHM - now I'm getting closer to LO arrival something has definitely changed in me - not sure if its hormones/nesting but my focus really seems to have changed. Don't get me wrong, I still love my job but it seems to matter less IYKWIM... To be fair, I'm quite relieved as before Christmas I was a bit worried I was going to miss work a lot! Maybe its impending maternity leave and a bad back/rib pain/lack of sleep that's helping!!!! :wacko: :haha:

xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Skadi, she's beautiful, congratulations :) How are you doing?

Wouldluv, I adore you bump progression! Thanks for posting, seems we both had a bit of a growth spurt...I need to update mine today.

FT that woman ticked me off too. It was the fundamental judgement that it should be me, the mother, staying at home and I was a poor second for not doing so. Well whoop-de-fucking-dee, s'cuse me. But really, we only just about get by. Being off for maternity leave is just about doable but not permanently. I really respect those that can and totally see the value. My SIL does with my brother being an IT consultant, but equally, they're sacrificing a type of relationship my brother can achieve with his boys for doing so. 

Besides which, I'm the one with all the qualifications and we have always intended for MrC to be a SAHD. OK, so he doesn't have breasts, so that role can only kick in after a certain point but it's what I'm aiming for and what he wants.

That woman lived in the 19th century.


----------



## mitchnorm

Skadi - hiya......she looks amazing and glad shes off cpap....are you feeling ok? Are theyy keeping her in til nearer the actual due date?

Wouldluv - loving the bump progression from week 4 .......amazing how our bodies have changed. I cant rememeber what i looked like before....though i do miss it a bit :haha:

Ft - that woman last night hacked me off......she said there is a reason why women get baby fuzzy brains...its nature way of.telling women to slow down and become less career orientated and want to look after babies. So basically nature makes all.women thicfk after childbirth so.their only.option is to.become a sahm :growlmad:....bloody crazy woman

Hi everyone else.....i really wanted a water birth when i.first got pregnant but after i heard that there was only one birthing pool at Frimley i presumed i wouldnt get the option so.have ditched it. Also the inability to have an epidural put me off but they can always get you out of pool for that if needed. But after last night i am reconsidering.......havent written birth plan yet.......will speak to mw today and find out if its popular at frimley. Put it on plan but not be too disappointed if i dont get it 

I will feel much more comfy fighting someone i dont know for the pool.......good luck anyone who comes up against our glowy and mscrow :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - did you us yourself yesterday???? :winkwink:

Ladies- i am skipping last day of meeting today and decided to.stay in bed for the morning instead :happydance:...i dont care...i have been pushed all week and have a long day tomorrow. Woo hoo for me :haha:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Mitch we are the same at our hospital only 1 birthing pool - I am desperate for a water birth but know not to set my heart on it completly as have to have a plan b. We have our antenatal class on the 27th about birthing so going to ask then about different options
L x


----------



## mitchnorm

vitfawifetobe said:


> Mitch we are the same at our hospital only 1 birthing pool - I am desperate for a water birth but know not to set my heart on it completly as have to have a plan b. We have our antenatal class on the 27th about birthing so going to ask then about different options
> L x

Yeah i am going to.speak to mw plus bring it up at second antenatal.class on sunday.....we have covered labour stagesand this week is pain relief,birthing options and parenting itself i guess. Will wait til after that....i am thinking do i put on birthing plan and risk being disappointed mmmmm


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - glad you stayed in bed....go you :happydance::happydance:

FT - hope MW appt goes OK today and def ask about the itchy hands etc as my SIL had that and ended up having a c-section at 37 weeks :wacko: although I think that was my choice as the itching got really bad rather than neccesity :winkwink:

Sure someone else had a MW appt today....Msr Cupcake? can't bloody remember now :wacko:

Didn't watch that program last night so will watch it tonight...sounds interesting to say the least :thumbup:

Skadi - thanks for the update pic and yay for being off CPAP...clever girl :happydance:

Won't be on much till later as boss is in again....so pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease don't chat too much [-X[-o&lt;:-$


----------



## mitchnorm

I have mw today :happydance:.....must think of some questions...i never seem to have any :haha:

Have a good day glow x


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

*Glow *- I've sent you a FB friend request (I'm L.P.) having spotted you making friends with FT, Wondertwins and Mitch!

*Wouldluv* - Great bump photos!

*Mitch* - Good for you having a duvet day. Don't go feeling guilty about it later on!

*Skadi* - congrats again, she's gorgeous!

I only woke up once last night at 1.30, then slept til about half 7, amazing!! Still feel like I could go back to bed though. I might go for a swim today as its been a while, and may give aquanatal a try tomorrow!


----------



## emera35

Mitch yay for taking the day off! Hope MW goes well :)

Skadi, Keira is lovely and doing so well :dance:

MsCrow, when I went back to work we couldn't afford childcare, so OH and I have worked opposite shifts for a year. Its been tiring, but its meant sharing the parenting very equally, and OH has such a close relationship with Roh. Its been worth hardly seeing eachother! :)

I'd planned a waterbirth with Roh, of course I couldn't have one as he was premature. I asked to get in the bath but wasn't even allowed to do that. As it turned out after the first 10 minutes in hospital things got so intense all my plans went out the window and I spent the whole rest of the time curled up on my left side on the bed. Very comfy by the way! Lying on my back was hideous, had to do that for 5 mins or so as they needed to put a clip in Roh's head. Official worst position to contract in! I'd still love a waterbirth this time too, but same as other places the hospital only has the one pool. Afyer last time though I realise I don't care much where I am, as long as they turn the lights down and leave me alone! :haha:

Well its safe to say that the first night in a grown up bed went brilliantly. Roh didn't get out or fall out once, and slept for 14 hours. Quite frankly I'm jealous, I had to pee 3 times last night! OH went and got Roh up, and he was just lying there reading a bok that he'd insisted on sleeping with last night! :cloud9:


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw bless roh in his grown up bed.....long may it last :thumbup:. 14 hours....i am jealous too :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Wow!

14 hours straight in a grown up bed having been so excited is amazing. A credit to your parenting that he can be amusing himself until you go and get him.

I wish we could figure out a similar pattern Emera even though it must be very hard. 2012 looks like it'll be a scary year with the possibility of MrC being made redundant. We're just going to have to go with the flow and be flexible.


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!*

*Blessed; crow; mitch* - yup i know, i just found the views of some of those women very judgemental to say the least. Yuk. Everyone needs to make their own decisions about what they is best for their own children - without the judement of others who know NOTHING about you, your life and your personal situation. 

*Rashy* - YAY for an expensive diaper bag! Long may the registry buying continue ;)

*Joanna* - yay for being a squash!

*Skadi *- so nice to hear from you, lots of love to you and K xxx

*Wudluv* - Great bump and the progression is soooo clear! Love it!

*Glowie* - Thanks hun :hugs: i will defo mention the itching at antenatal class tonight. I read that OC is not so bad if managed these days but they ARE likely to induce so i want to at least do the blood test to get it eliminated so i dont worry. 

*Emera *- Goooo ROH!!!! 14 hours :sleep: eh? Lucky boy!!!

So im looking forward to my first antenatal class tonight :dance: Its an NHS one 6-8pm. No idea what its on though.
Will defo mention my itching to MW. Its hard tho as i itch when i come into contact with latex.... so ive been trying to think if ive done anything different this week, or used a different clothes wash (which i have) etc.... but best to eliminate OC. 

Just got on the scales :dohh: and ive gained 21 pounds. I dont think thats bad actually but the number on the scale still takes some getting used to! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooo and also - 

My ASDA leaflet arrived and it says jan 17th.....

My RLT and EPO capsules arrived - they are ready in cupboard for week 34 9and will let MW know of course :) )


----------



## emera35

MsCrow - personally I think going with the flow and being flexible is the key to a happy life in general, so I'm sure everything will work out for you :hugs:

I'd love to think Roh's good sleeping habits are down to my parenting, but I think we've been lucky with him really. I guess we'll find out if bumpy is as easy! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies, if your induced at 37-40 weeks - is a water birth out of the question? or is it a possibility depending on individual pregnancy?


----------



## loolindley

FT - I am having extra scans because of my extra weight :blush: as the midwife can't feel the size of the baby properly. Great bump by the way, and your nursery looks lovely!

Ms Crow - STILL don't know what GF is. Am I being really thick? :haha: Aaah. Just googled it. I don't feel in the dark anymore!

Glow - Thanks for that insight into BF. I hope I am not being rude in asking, but how did your DD2 drink water (or other liquids) if she didn't take to a bottle? Or do they not drink water that young? I really want my oh to have the opportunity to bond by feeding, so I was planning on expressing as well so he could join in (not with the expressing :rofl:), but if it doesn't always work like that then who knows! :shrug:

Lozza - fantastic bump. You are measuring really nicely, so I wouldn't worry at all. Remember to be nice to those enormous friends you have in late stages of pregnancy....that's what I'm like and I feel like a planet!!! :rofl:

Emera - How did Roh's first night in a bed go? Well I hope :hugs: EDIT - just seen how well he did! :happydance:

These groeggs are thermometers, right? My baby monitor has a termometer on it I think, so will that do, or will I need a seperate one? Thanks for the tips on the top and tail bowl. As it has been given to me, I'll use it, but wouldn't have bought one otherwise, and I will now not bother with baby talk because of the existing history of asthma in my side of the family.

OBEM was great, and I so wanted to cry, but it was taken the edge off a little by my oh, my Mum AND my Dad all sat there with me. Cosy. :grr: I LOVE the image of Glow and MsC both in labour rowing about who is going to use the pool. What an image!!! :rofl:

Skadi - your lo is gorgeous, and congratulations. xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - dont be :blush: over that hun! And i bet its great having extra scans ;)

If its any consolation, when i saw the consultant to measure my fundal he pressed around my lady parts for the lower end measurement and said ''Mmmm there must be a hard bit somewhere''... i was like ''alllright! its not my fault its my lady part that has decided to stretch and grow!!'' :rofl: It was the first place stretchies appeared :wacko: :haha: weird.


----------



## lozza1uk

Sorry FT - No idea about induction, one to ask tonight at antenatal!

Loo - I think by enormous, i mean normal! I expect all pregnant ladies at almost full term to look like they're carrying watermelons! After all, there's got to be room for a full sized baby! And yes, I think Gro Eggs are thermometers so i'm not planning on getting one as the monitor i've picked has one built in.


----------



## loolindley

It's just taken me hours to catch up :cry: 
Living with my parents is starting to get me down, and it has only been a week :cry: I've always been so independant, and used to my own space, and feels odd now the only personal space I have is sitting in my childhood bedroom with the door closed. I would get out and about, but my sciatica is knackering me, and I cant really walk anywhere.

OH and I went out for a while yesterday handing out CV's (him), and went to a fireplace and carpet showroom (when did my life become so mundane????). We went to pizza hut for dinner, but by the time I had done that I was nearly crying I was so tired. 

I need to get on and register with a midwife today so she can refer me for a follow up scan. I hope she will do as I feel I might cry if I dont get my own way today! I wrote to my local NHS and said I couldnt attend anti natal classes until the 1st Feb, and they ahve booked me on a course starting 21st Jan (which means I'll miss the first two). 

Sorry about the rant, I just feel a bit sorry for myself today. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: we all have downers babe, its part of being a hormonal mess. But you are bound to feel it more due to living with the parents and having a lack of space :( so if you ever need to moan or cry you know where we are :hugs: and trust me - im feeling mundane too. all i do is work all day form my own living room - and then sit in the living room ALL evening because im too tired to go anywhere. Honestly - atm its as if i never leave the house. BUT we are now (i think we can class ourselves as this) heavily pregnant..... and life sure isnt going to be mundane when our LOs get here .... anything but mundane i wud say! :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo :hugs:

Can you self refer to a physio for your sciatica? I was given the number of our physio to self refer if I had any problems. 
With antenatal, can you go to the second two and then go to the first 2 of the next block in February? I'm sure once you attend one class and speak to the midwife there they'll be a bit more flexible. They seemed to be at the class I was at this week anyway (one girl had to leave, so she's coming to the 1st session of the Feb classes instead).

If you do decide you can get out and about a bit you're welcome to pop over here for a drink during the day! I'm right next to a station which is on the line to stockport so minimal walking. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

does everyone on here live near someone else? i feel left out! I think missy is closest to me... at an hour and a half away! :haha:

but if anyone is ever in my neck of the woods feel free to pop in for a drink :haha:

Digs is rockin' & rollin' alot this morning :dance: love it :)


----------



## lozza1uk

I think there's just a few of us around Manchester. I think i'm about 15 mins drive from Loo and within half an hour of Glow & MrsCrow!

I seem to be having a baby rolling around day too today - if i press i can feel what could be knees or elbow or feet - something that pushes back anyway!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah FT, we're practically neighbours. I'm quite near Emera (in fact i'm heading to Bath this afternoon so i'll be even closer).

I just went to the dentist, he said i should come back in 3 months as I'm pregnant and that's what the NHS allow us to do... I asked when I have to take Spike and he said to bring it along next time (OMG!!! In 3 months I'll have a baby!!!).


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, worry not about the antenatal classes. Yours may be like mine and roll from month to month. I missed the labour one last week as I had a meeting but I can tack in onto the end by attending the February date. So, you may find that you can do the first two straight after the two you start with.

FT, we're just lucky round here but then the Manchester area is a huge conurbation. MrC and I are off to Stalybridge for the pain class this evening, report back eh?

Well I've had a mad morning cleaning, my windows have never looked so amazing. This is in part because I have the community midwife visiting at 1pm and partly because I have a visitors on Saturday and no chance to clean in the morning.

Jojo order arrived today, typically mahoooosive sizing but a nice, loose and well made short sleeved nursing nightdress is a welcome addition.


----------



## firsttimer1

omg thats crazy - that your be bringing along LO next time :happydance: I havent been to the dentist for agggesssss as i hate it :(

Need to buck up my ideas and go once Digs is here. 

missy - are water birthing pools normally only filled to about hip level? i saw a water birth before and water was up to the ladys arm pits... but on OBEM last night it was only half way up her bump?

I know it sounds a silly Q but i had a lovely vision of being submerged in water lol


----------



## 2nd time

Wow I can't believe we are having babies already


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - :hugs: sorry you are having a tough time.....if it helps my hormones are going overtime today (reason below). Very jealous of all you Manchester ladies all so close together....

Not sure who is nearest to me....certainly no one within 1.5 hours for sure :cry:. You are all much nicer than the NCT class ladies :haha:. A couple of them are joining up the pregnancy yoga classes in Bagshot and told me where they are,....unfortunately they are going on mat leave very soon so intend doing the Monday morning classes :nope:.....however I have looked at my diary and my Monday mornings are free work wise (or can work around appts) so I may book in for the 6 sessions £54. Must call today.

Well my lovely relaxed day has turned stressful.....while hubby was having a bath last night (bathroom overlooks back garden) he heard an all mighty cat fight.....probably our Archie and next doors cat....anyway he came in fine last night...we lock them in at night. But this morning he is all forlorn, wandering around, not his usual self and when me or hubby tried to pick him up of touch his belly he hissing and meows like mad.....SO I have made a vets appts at 2.40pm (MW at 3.30pm so bound to be stressed for that!!!!!!:cry:).....but I have no idea how I am going to get him in the carrier without a fight....in my state!!!!!!!! Not happy. Vet nurse said chuck a towel over him and drop him into the carrier - I am worried about hurting him more, but she says it will be fine. Wish me luck....I am getting a little weepy over the whole thing...stupid I know:nope:


----------



## Skadi

Thanks everyone! Yes, they are keeping her until close to her birthdate although there is a chance for early March/Late February depending on how she does with their release criteria. I am doing really well now, I'm being discharged today so I have a lot to do! <3


*Wudluv* I forgot to mention last night - your bump progression pics are great! I love the idea of wearing the same shirt!


----------



## loolindley

Thank you so much ladies :hug: had a bit of a cry when i read your replies, which really just proves how hormonal i am! just had a big moan to oh about my cabin fever and we have decided to try a short walk with the dogs this afternoon. If I can't manage far then I can sit on a bench getting some fresh air whilst he lets them run :haha:

Been on the phone to the midwife and have an anti natal appointment at the hospital tomorrow so she can book me in for a growth scan. Will also chat to her about the classes. 

I turn 30 in April and didn't think I would ever be living at my folks again, but I need to remember how good they ate being for putting us up, and just carrying on as if it's normal. Maybe I should take a leaf out of their book. 

Oh had just suggested a trip to b&q to look at kitchens and wallpaper. Bless him, he is trying SO hard to please me!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw Loo.....bless your OH trying so hard. Remember you living back with your folks is only a temporary measure until you move into your brand new home. How exciting!!! :happydance: Fingers crossed that gets sorted soon for you and you will have lots of fun decorating that nursery very soon :kiss:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch :hugs: your poor cat! I hope you manage to get him in his carrier easily and that nothing is seriously wrong. My mums Dalmatian is throwing up bile for the 3rd day running and it's breaking my heart to see him heaving and wretching. :cry:

Let us know how Archie gets on. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

aww mitch - im sorry hun, im sure ur cat will be ok :hugs: try to take it easy till then xxx BTW have u dont yoga before? Ive havent so dont think its a good idea if i try whilst pregnant :haha:

skadi - yay for being discharged and really hope Keira gets to join you late feb/march :dance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> omg thats crazy - that your be bringing along LO next time :happydance: I havent been to the dentist for agggesssss as i hate it :(
> 
> Need to buck up my ideas and go once Digs is here.
> 
> missy - are water birthing pools normally only filled to about hip level? i saw a water birth before and water was up to the ladys arm pits... but on OBEM last night it was only half way up her bump?
> 
> I know it sounds a silly Q but i had a lovely vision of being submerged in water lol

Nope, they should be lovely and deep and gorgeous. What is the point of a horrible shallow bath?? YUK. Much nicer to be fully submerged and then once the baby starts coming if you buck around a bit it will stll stay underwater and nice and warm. 

Do you know the name of the midwife doing your antenatal class?


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah i did yoga regularly about 2 years ago and had re-started it about 10 weeks before I got me BFP :happydance:. In fact I credit that (partly) with helping me to fall pregnant....I did it twice a week and then had to stop obviously as they dont recommend in early weeks. Great for destressing and I want to get some more practice at those breathing techniques.

Fingers crossed for Archie - I hope hes OK.....hoping its just a bruised ego bless him


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh no Mitch! Your poor meow, I HATE putting mine in carriers, it makes me so sad. 

OH really wants a dog, and I do too. And there's a rescue dog which has been available since the summer who we wanted then... he's still in foster care, i wants him (he looks so naughty though). They wrote this about him on the site...

"I do try really hard to be a good boy but my naughty side does come out. I'm always really really sorry afterwards and will roll over for a tummy rub. So if you are looking for a small, hairy dog, who now and again might bite you (particularly your feet) then I'm the boy for you. 
Love & Licks Jamie x x"

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, I KNOW we have to wait though, a new naughty dog and a new baby is just crazy... but i feel so sad that he's still there


----------



## MsCrow

Poor Archie :( I hope the tank who duffed him up is smarting too. My heart skips a beat whenever either of our cat's are unwell. Safest thing to do is tip the carrier up so the door is on top and lower him into it backwards. Nothing is going to save you from some scratched arms though.

(((((loo)))))

Missy! NO, do not get that dog! A snappy little dog around a baby would be a total nightmare. We went through a phase wanting a dog too but I'm happy we're waiting, for quite a while.


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks missy - thats what i thought :) maybe they were late in filling it on OBEM and she had a short labour anyway xxx My MW is Rita Long. Not sure ur know her tho as the classes are at our local library rather than in the horton? Not sure how big an area of Oxfordshire she covers... xxx she is lovely tho xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for your thoughts for little Archie (well not soo little anymore :haha:). He is fast asleep on sofa....mmmmm...doesnt look bad to me but I know he is not right so best to safe than sorry. They will probably give him a painkilling jab and charge me £50 plus for the pleasure :growlmad:

Missy - I am definately more a dog person.....cats are a little take, take, take for my liking - but hubby loves them. Archie is officially mine (we have another called Milly) but I am sure they realise he is the cat person and go straight to him. I keep joking with hubby that we cant get a dog as well but how about we trade in two cats for one dog....fair I think. Unsurprisingly he is not going for it :haha:. That doggie Jamie sounds CUTE but I agree not the time to be getting a snappy dog....but fair play to the kennels for being honest about his temprament.


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> Poor Archie :( I hope the tank who duffed him up is smarting too. My heart skips a beat whenever either of our cat's are unwell. Safest thing to do is tip the carrier up so the door is on top and lower him into it backwards. Nothing is going to save you from some scratched arms though.

I am chucking a towel over him to prevent scratches if possible...then lowering (or dropping :haha:) him into the carrier from the top. Vet receptionist said they will get one of the nurses to hold him and help me with him other end if he is distressed


----------



## crowned

FINALLY, 30+ pages and two days of reading later, I'm caught up with you chatterboxes!!

Skadi, your little girl is STUNNING and it's such good news that she's doing so well! Congratulations!

Mitch, sorry about your kitty - I hate it when we have to stuff ours in a carrier and take him to the vet!

Emera, Roh sounds perfectly darling, spending all night without a complaint in his big boy bed! You must a really good mama with some awesome parenting skills to raise a child who can amuse himself and seems so happy all the time!! Got any tips for first-timers like me?

Loo, it sounds like you have a really sweet OH. I know what you mean about cabin fever though - normally I love being home, but both FIL and SIL are staying with us right now, and our little house is feeling EXTRA tight!!

Beautiful bumps everyone - love seeing them all!

AFM, went to the MW this week, and all is well. She said I will probably have to be on a heart monitor during labour, but it's still to be decided whether I will be required to have the epidural to keep my heart calm or not. Going to the Dr. today to see if they can get the cardiologist to finally make an appointment for me!

P.s. Whoever sent the link to the Dr. Seuss onesie, SOOO CUTE!! Thanks!!


----------



## kkl12

Here's my 30 week bump- I included the 20 week for comparison.

Mitch- I hope your cat is ok... I hate putting mine in carriers also- it's usually an impossible task! 

Skadi- your little girl is beautiful and I'm glad to hear you are both doing well. 

Anyone with cats thought about how they will keep them out of the crib/bassinet when baby is here? I'm worried that they will want to sleep with the baby and I don't want to have to close the door.
We set up our crib on Saturday and I've only caught her in it once... maybe we'll luck out and she won't have any interest. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20 week.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









30 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wondertwins

Y'all have been chatty!! :wacko:

Emera- It's great to hear that Roh did so well last night!! My DS was a great sleeper -- sleeping 12 hours per night at 6 weeks!!! And as he got older he would entertain himself in his bed when he woke up. I have a feeling that I will not be so lucky with the twins. :nope:

Skadi- Congrats on being discharged. I know it must be tough that you can't take your sweetheart home with you yet, but it sounds like she's doing really well!

Mitch- Sorry about your kitteh. It might just be a bruised ego as cats can be pretty mental. :haha: 

KK- I love the comparison shot!! You've come a long way and look great! :thumbup:

Loo- Hugs, dearie. :hugs: :hugs: You have gone through quite a lot already with your job and the house and the move and the uncertainty... I think you're a real champ to be holding it together so well. Hell, having baby around is going to seem relaxing by comparison! :)

FT- I wish I lived near some of y'all. I think all of us US lads are pretty far apart though. :shrug:

AFM.... I need to get some work done. I'm supposed to meet with my boss later today to sort of go over where my projects stand and how I propose to pass them off when I start working at home and then when I go on actual maternity leave. So I guess I should get started so that I have something to show him. :dohh:


----------



## Skadi

kkl12 said:


> Anyone with cats thought about how they will keep them out of the crib/bassinet when baby is here? I'm worried that they will want to sleep with the baby and I don't want to have to close the door.
> We set up our crib on Saturday and I've only caught her in it once... maybe we'll luck out and she won't have any interest. :shrug:


Yeah I am a little worried about that. Fatty loves to cuddle up so I know he will try and take over the crib but I don't want to have to close the door to keep him out. He is an outdoor cat though so I guess I could try and keep him outside while she is asleep or something but :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks girls.....

Archie has scratches all over his belly...but vet was concerned about one which was about 1/2 inch long and had a flap of skin hanging off. She shaved his furr (not happy ha ha) and is going to keep him in, sedate him and pop in some small stitches, can pick him up in 3 hours. I wonder whether we are being too over sensitive and it would have healed itself but I guess you cant be sure......mmmm wonder how much this is going to cost??!!!:nope: Hope vet isnt doing anything unnececessary.

On phone to insurance company....never claimed before and unsure if he is covered for this type of thing......:shrug:.....I have good cover and have never claimed before so fingers crossed.

Regards the cats and baby - we dont let them on our bedroom at all so no problems when she is in moses basket.....we have also decided to make the nursery off limits. They have plenty of other rooms and potential beds ha ha


----------



## emera35

Aww Crowned, very sweet of you, but like I said to MsCrow I'm not convinced its my parenting skills that make Roh as sweet and easygoing as he is, I just got lucky and have a very good natured little boy! I might not be so lucky with this one :haha: 
WT I feel the same as you, having had a child who sleeps brilliantly, its going to be a bit scary if this one (or ones in your case) aren't the same. Let's hope its all down to nurture and we just have fabulous mummy powers!! :rofl:

Loo- :hugs: I can imagine how odd and frustrating it must be at your folks place! Just try to keep sight of the fact that its temporary and leading to you getting into your great new place! Hold on to that, hopefully it should make it a touch easier when you are feeling frazzled with cabin fever! X

Mitch I hope your kitty is ok and didn't maul you too badly going in the carrier! :hugs:

Spent the morning at the zoo, fun! Now lying in bed after a mile walk there and back and walking/running round the zoo for 3 hours having a well earned rest! I slept soo badly last night, ergh stupid micro-bladder! At least bumpy has stopped trying to internally injure me today! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Kk - beautiful bump progression hun x

Mitch - im glad ur cat will be ok hun, but yeh - hope the insurance covers the cost!

I am a totally cat person but OH is NOT a fan... esp now we are having a LO. so my dreams of having two kitties - Tiger and WileyCat - are on hold :nope: LOL

Well as disgusting as i am, ive sat aorund doing work all day in my pj's - unwashed :haha: so i better go shower and change soon for tonights first antenatal class :dance: Cant wait... makes it seem sooooooooooooooooooooooooo around the corner! :)


----------



## emera35

Aww Mitch, glad kitty is ok! Probably best that you took him in, last thing you want is if a cut had gotten infected. Hope the insurance pays out. 

FT. - for all that its a bit skanky, I love those days when you slouch about unwashed for a bit longer than is strictly right! :D Hope you enjoy your antenatal class tonight! I've got a refresher session next wednesday for 2nd time mums. Mostly going in the hope I'll met some other local mums in the same boat. Would be nice to have that social going-for-a-coffee thing again this time round :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive no idea at all what to expect - or what the class is on; but so glad that DH comes to all three classes with me for support. Just incase the ladies are mean :haha: i would LOVE to meet some mummys to be in my area, and as i live in a small town - i think that will be the case :)

Its 6-8 and will update you all when back - if any interesting info was given. x


----------



## emera35

Good that your OH is going, mine found them more useful than me really, as I'd read up and he was clueless :lol: so he thought they were great. Think I'll leave him at home with Roh this time though so I can actually sit down for the duration. I took Roh to the early parenting class when I was like 6 weeks and he was particularly manicn rummaging through other peoples handbags and such. Think he scared the crap out of all the nervous newly pregnant 1st time mums! :rofl: 
I'm sure you'll have a good time. And remember all the other couples/mums to be will be worrying about just the same stuff as you are ;)


----------



## loolindley

WT. maybe your boys will entertain each other. After all, they have been getting used to one another over the past 29 weeks!!!

Mitch - so glad Archie is ok. You'll probably find the vet bill is less than your excess, but check anyway. 

Emera, I am so impressed at you wandering around all morning. I seriously dont know how you do it!!

I am officially cream crackered after wandering around b&q choosing wallpaper then round Mataland. Got grumpy in Mataland too as the cellular blankets that were £1 in the sale had sold out on the Internet by the time I saw them so though I would go and pick a few up anyway as they were only £4, but OH NO, in my Mataland they are £6!!!!! Now I know you are all probably rolling your eyes at me, but it wound me up so I left them. 

At 'home' now having a lie down as everything aches


----------



## emera35

Loo :hugs: I'm knackered too! Let's both have a well earned rest :D Its a bit different the second time round, I don't have much choice but to run about after Roh. I can stay in the house and laze about, but then usually he acts up because he gets bored, so its easier to do something more tiring as he's less work later in the day when I'm fading ;). Plus today I wanted to treat him for being so good last night, and he loves the zoo, so yeah :)


----------



## emera35

Oh and Loo the price on those blankets would have narked me too! That's the sort of thing which really bugs me! :growlmad: I would have walked off without buying them on principle!! :sulk:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i saw someone else posted that they are £6 in store too - soooo annoying. :grr: sorry hunni xxx

well im all fresh, clean and clothed :haha: ive even got some slap on and earrings in - ooo get me! :) :rofl:

Just watching an old Mchef on Good Food channel and OMG monica galetti is sooooooo tough. But i love her :kiss: even if she does scare me!


----------



## mitchnorm

Back from midwife.....all a bit predictably normal....as usual :haha:. I should be really pleased I guess.....measurement was 32cms which is pretty much spot on....blood tests for anaemia and antibodies all good. Urine test for protein and glucose all good. BP all good. She had a good poke around of my LO who was NOT impressed :haha:...she said she had attitude! 

Getting a little annoyed that she still couldnt 100% tell if head was down.....back definately towards my right hand side so I am probably feeling elbows when I get digs there. Straight up and down - oblique....but was sort of sure that head was up....but also had a good feel down below. She isnt too concerned - its still early either way...she best be able to tell in 3 weeks time at my next appt.

RLT she recommended 37 weeks onwards apparently. The birthing pool at Frimley Park is apparently under-used and they are pretty good at trying to work around your needs (not leave mothers who have given birth hanging around in there too long if someones waiting) - so I think that is going on my birthing plan:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - u had to do blood again?? or was this from your 28wk appt?


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Mitch - u had to do blood again?? or was this from your 28wk appt?

It was results from my 28 weeks appt which i had guessed were normal cos they hadnt called me. Next bloods are at 34 week appt. She said my diet must be good......I almost laughed out loud :haha:


----------



## emera35

Its so weird having so many less appointments this time! You all seem to constantly be at the MWs from my point of view! :lol: Mitch, glad everything was normal and boring, best way :thumbup: wouldn't worry about breech or cephallic just yet, there is still time for spinning ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha my mw said my diet must be good too - due to high iron levels.... i remember thinking 'unless crisps are full of iron......' - goes to show really :haha:

emera - i had a MW appt at 28 weeks and next one is 34wks. I was meant to have a GP appt this week but as i saw consultant about fundal... im skipping it. all they do is BP and urine ... Booorrriiing :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Have fun at your antenatal class FT!! 

I have just booked into the yoga classes :happydance: unfortunately no availability until 30th January....but hopefully will be able to go to 6 sessions before baby comes :wacko:.....


----------



## blessedmomma

hi laddies. having a rough day today. been having a lot of BH and cramps the last week, mostly at night. started cramping today and am starting to lose my plug. i thought i had lost some a couple weeks ago and now im sure i did. trying to take it easy today. that puts my two dd's at helping out a lot, which they dont mind but i still have a few weeks before im full term and cant have them do this til then. praying and have a lot of people praying, so thats very reassuring. :(

loo- my heart goes out to you hun. i had preterm labor at 27 weeks with my first. had to quit work which meant DH and i couldnt afford anything. moved in with my parents and it was awful. im very indepenent too and like my space. i know just how you feel. :hugs:

mitch- i hope your kitty is doing ok :hugs:

i would love an animal. we had a dog growing up and some cats. DH and i had 2 cats for a while. after i had my son they whigged out. they were both declawed, but one started biting at him when he learned to walk. we had to get rid of him. the other one we got rid of right after he was born. i went in to check on him while he was napping and the stupid cat was laying right on his chest. i could have thrown her across the room i was so mad. she was always a turd though and never would listen and stay out of places she wasnt allowed. we have looked at animals off and on to get one, but we keep getting pregnant and putting it off. at this point we talk about having some cats and a dog after our kids get bigger:wacko:

edit: skadi- she is gorgeous! prayers coming yor way hun


----------



## mitchnorm

Well the cat cost me £151.... :nope:. Even worse we have to keep him in til Monday, feed him antibiotics and then back to vet to check he is ok. Back with cat litter in house which we havent had since he was a kitten...i shalk be staying away from it for sure.

Insurance has an excess of £65.....so should at least get £85 back from them......whenever that may be :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry mitch! i hope they get you paid back very soon. poor kitty. let DH take care of litter. sounds like a hassle, but what we do for those we love :flower: i hope archie is better very soon :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi laides just sorting babys hospital bag out i need to buy a changing bag but the 1 i had for izzy is in pritty good condition so just thew it in the machine so hopefully it will look like new. x


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies

Oh mitch hope your little one is ok - im a fellow cat lover (2 moggies) lots of love and cuddles

I went up town with my mum today - and im suffering now - back ache is not good - on a plus side got all my toilietries i need for the hospital and maternity pads 

How many did you ladies buy? Im not good with this quanity stuff!

Oh and i think i may have picked my changing bag if all is well when i see it - ie - its big enough 

Lxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i used alot of maternity pads in hosp i went through 24 havent got any yet might order online tonight anyone got a code for mothercare or boots? x

think i went through 100 odd alltogether x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

MissyBlaze said:


> Oh no Mitch! Your poor meow, I HATE putting mine in carriers, it makes me so sad.
> 
> OH really wants a dog, and I do too. And there's a rescue dog which has been available since the summer who we wanted then... he's still in foster care, i wants him (he looks so naughty though). They wrote this about him on the site...
> 
> "I do try really hard to be a good boy but my naughty side does come out. I'm always really really sorry afterwards and will roll over for a tummy rub. So if you are looking for a small, hairy dog, who now and again might bite you (particularly your feet) then I'm the boy for you.
> Love & Licks Jamie x x"
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, I KNOW we have to wait though, a new naughty dog and a new baby is just crazy... but i feel so sad that he's still there


My advice, DON'T DO IT! lol. We got a dog in the summer a few weeks before I found out I was pregant and it was the worst decision I have ever made. DH LOVES the dog to bits but I just find her more of a pest. She is a really sweet dog and i've never seen her angry or growl but she is just too big for me. She now weighs 65lbs and makes a lot of mess, mostly just shedding but I hate it. I'd never have let DH get her if I'd known I was pregnant. So if you decide to get the dog, have a serious think about it because once you get the dog your pretty much stuck (well I am, DH is in love and I really don't have much attachment to it).


----------



## wondertwins

Ouch, Mitch. Sorry about the vet bill! But it sounds like Archie will get all fixed up so that's good.

Blessed- You must be very proud of your DDs to help out so much. It won't be long before you're past the "preterm" stage and it won't really matter so much if you go into full labor. So hang tight and take it easy. :hugs: 

Vita- You have all your toiletries! Yikes that's exciting. I haven't even started my bag. As for quantity, it all depends on how long you'll be in the hospital and how much the hospital will provide you with. I'd take a pack of pads.

Danielle- I'm impressed that you're able to use Izzy's bag. By the time I was finished with DS's bag, it was completely worn out. But maybe that just says I was rough on it. :haha:

AFM.... meetings, meetings, meetings. My life is nothing but meetings these days! :sleep: On a positive note, I'm starting to put together a pretty good plan of action for how I will maintain projects while I'm on leave. :thumbup: At this point, I'm just counting down the days until I can start working from home (12 working days; 19 calendar days :happydance:).


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my bag is a mess but seams to come up nice after a wash :D

we now have to buy milk to take in to hospital i didnt with izzy :(


----------



## emera35

Blessed, take it easy lady! Your DDs sound amazing, and obviously they can't help out full time, but bless them for doing so much :hugs: You definitely need to find ways of not over doing it though! Praying that baby stays all comfy in there and that you feel well :hugs:

I'd love a dog, but definitely planning to wait until we have children, rather than babies in the house :thumbup:

Danielle, i've just washed the old bag i had for Roh too. Its not in bad nick as i replaced it with a new one that had a built in wet bag about 6 months ago, just needed a wash :thumbup: I'm taking 30 pads to hospital with me, i've bought the natural ones, and they come in packs of 10. Need a bag by itself just to fit the pads in! :rofl:

I've made reusable pads for when i get home out of some of Roh's clapped out old nappies. I figured seeing as i'm washing pooey stuff already, what the hell, i'll chuck 'em all in together! Just hoping i've made enough of them as i'd rather not buy any extra disposable ones!

Sitting and relaxing in bed tonight folding teeny tiny clothes that i moved in here last night. Going to vac-pack them all later once they are sized. They are all small, its making me tearful, in a nice way! :cry:

Roh isn't such an angel, we just had to unblock the filter on the washing machine and found that the blockage was caused by what remained of a whole banana! I really have to check the machine better, he's always putting things in there :dohh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

em he sounds exactly like izzy she put exs ps3 pad in there i ddint no and it went on a nice 50oc wash with the towls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- we are the same. i must wear out a diaper bag. mine are trashed after each kid. sometimes before :dohh: we just bought one a few months ago for my youngest two so its still nice. wouldnt be surprised if i need another one though at some point :dohh:

just got a call from my mom who is taking my kids to chucky cheese sunday. they are gonna have a blast. i will never hear the end of this one!


----------



## wondertwins

emera35 said:


> Roh isn't such an angel, we just had to unblock the filter on the washing machine and found that the blockage was caused by what remained of a whole banana! I really have to check the machine better, he's always putting things in there :dohh:

Bwahahahaha! :rofl: :rofl: Little boys can be curious little bugs. :) I once lost my keys for weeks. I finally found them buried inside a Tupperware bowl at the very back of a kitchen cabinet where only an 18 month old could reach. I think DS liked the way they sounded when he rattled them around in the bowl. :haha:


----------



## Skadi

That's funny, I used to hide my dads keys all the time because I didn't want him to go to work!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

thought i would post my 31 week photo taken today. I was trying on my tankini as im going swimming tomorrow!

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/31weeksside.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

so sorry it is so big!! i have no idea how to re-size.


----------



## blessedmomma

lol i love to hear the arnery toddler stories. my 2 yr old is in the midst of it right now. so much fun at this age.:haha:

love the bump cupcake!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Cute bump and cute tankini, Cupcake! Swimming sounds like such a relaxing thing right now.


----------



## emera35

Cupcake, you look fab! Lovely bump, and tankini too :dance:

Toddlers are little monkeys, aren't they! :haha:


----------



## Widger

Oh girls, I just had to say...

I'm so f***ing uncomfortable :cry:

My bump is so tight and hard, has been for last 2 days. Last mw appointment little one was head down but now don't think so as belly moving on left and right at same time. I have no idea how it is lying but as tummy rock hard, do you think it could be transverse and facing in? Anyone else in pain? Think should get on all fours to try and shift.

Sorry to moan.


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - sorry about you pussy...ooooo er Missus :haha: nah seriously not nice. I'm a big animal lover and hate it when they get hurt or are sick :nope:
Glad your MW appointment went well :thumbup:

Mrs Cupcake - lovely bump :thumbup:

Blessed -hope baby stays put for a few more weeks yet :hugs:

Widger - sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable :hugs:

I'm knackered today :wacko: didn't get in from work until 6.40pm and spent the whole evening cleaning up....sat down at 9.00pm...back killing me now :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

widger- :hugs: im uncomfortable but mostly from cramps and BH. i hope your baby shifts and you get more comfortable soon!


----------



## loolindley

MrsCupcake- fantastic bump!

Danielle - the code for Mothercare is SLB, but the pads are £4 for 24 (before discount). At tescos and adds they are 90p for 10

Widger - I am in pain too. My bump is killing me when I walk and I've been a bit miserable with it today.

I feel so hungry but feel like my mum is going to nag me if I go and get anything other than fruit to eat. What I really want us the tin of low fat rice pudding in her cupboard. :rofl: i really do feel like a teenager again. Maybe I should sneak some food into my bedroom :haha:


----------



## newfielady

I had to go out of town again today. :wacko: Starting to feel like I'll never catch up with you ladies again. :cry:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Widger! I just came on to say the same thing. I went to Bath today with OH and my parents to watch The Artist at the cinema and then go out for dinner. I am in SOOOO much pain now! My back is hurting so so much and my bump is so tight at the top. I need a bra for it.

FT - how was tonight?

Mitch - glaf the cat is ok, if expensive! Naughty little thing

Joanna - thanks for that advice, I do agree, you're so right. But i wants one. I will wait until later in the year for sure though. OH is away for three weeks inJuly, a dog is the last thing i need


----------



## wondertwins

Widger/Missy- Last night my bump was really hard and hurting. It seems to have softened up a bit today though. Hope you get some relief soon.

Remember back when we all wanted solid, hard bumps instead of the mushy bloat? Oh what I wouldn't give for some mushy bloat right now!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Blessed *- i will say a little prayer for u and LO tonight but i just know you will be OK :hugs:

*Mitch* - HOWWWWW MUUUCHHHH? thats nuts!!!!

*danielle *- defo use the bag you have if its in good nick :) i dont have ANY codes atm (mothercare one was for december only - SLB). Maybe wait for the asda event??

*WT* - 12 working days will flllly by :dance:

*cupcake *- love the bump and that tankini is GORGEOUS X

*widger* - yup.... we defo are at the uncomfy stage now arent we? :( hope it gets better for you soon hun :( xxx

*So tonights NHS antenatal class....*
was great! There was about 20 of us there (10 couples) and tonights first class was about pain relief. It was actually very interesting and im now thinking that if gas&air/water birth doesnt happen for me....and i NEED drugs.... then i think Meptid ( https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/painrelief/meptid/ ) will be my choice over an epidural. So if only for that im glad i went, as didnt know anything about it before. I always just thought it was epi OR pethidine (which i DONT want).

also found out that our birth unit does tours on the last 3 saturdays of the month at noon... so we are going to call up this sat :dance:

The other couples were nice and im sure by the third class we will all be loosened up. everyone is local too :) - there is however an Arsen*l fan in the mix... but hey, theres always one ;)

as for my itching the MW said im to call the surgery in the morning and they are to 100% book me in TOMORROW to see her and do a blood test. Prob best as im sitting here and im itching :(

so there we go. My opinion is that the NHS class was wellllll worth it and great fun. Never been to NCT tho so cannot compare xxxx


----------



## Widger

Thanks girls

Loo - my eating has now gone into overdrive. I seriously can't stop. I'm fine all day, but around 5pm I get ravenous and turn into an eating machine!! I baked cookies other day, rare occurrence for me, but had craving. I couldn't stop and pretty much ate the whole lot!! Pig :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, all! 

Cupcake, you look great!

Blessed, sorry you're having a rough day... hope you feel better soon. But I'll bet your girls are happy to help! Honestly they are probably up to helping out as long as they need to, young girls are pretty tough cookies! But obviously hope you're back up & around soon.

Loo, sorry you're feeling cramped. LOL about sneaking food to your room! That's how I feel about eating if there's anyone else around. 

Mitch, poor kitty! Glad you have insurance. We had it for our dog when he was a puppy, then let it lapse, and then we could never find a 3-month period without vet visits to renew it! He was just always at the vet and I figured there was no point as they could count everything as a pre-existing condition, since he really did get into every kind of trouble on a regular basis.

Newfie, we'll be here whenever you can catch up!

FT, sounds like a good class! I've never heard of Meptid, must be another magical UK thing that we can't get here. :haha:

Missy, definitely don't get a snappy little dog! I have the sweetest dog in the world and I'm still worried about him adjusting to the baby. Having a new dog is really trying in a lot of ways... I'd wait. My dog was a puppy right when my friend had her baby and we would talk on the phone and commiserate... teething, how to know when to feed them, how to get them to sleep... LOL. She didn't have to worry about her baby peeing on the carpet, at least. 

So baby has officially upset the household! We've taken the guest room apart, torn out the built-in closet, and are prepping it to be DH's office. The whole downstairs of the house is in disarray because of the stuff that had to be removed from the guest room. We'll get it sorted... I'm anxious to get my new furniture. I want my office set up before baby comes. But now I'm thinking I want to paint! I love green walls. So I think I'll do that. And maybe paint the built-in closets in my office some color other than dirt-brown!


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy.... Ooooooooo...someones nesting........ ;)


----------



## emera35

Loo - You definitely need to sort yourself out with a munchies stash in your room. Best thing is, illicit food always tastes waaaay better!! :D

FT - Glad you found the class useful. I've never even heard of Meptid, probably a good job i'm going to this refresher class eh? :haha: Hopefully i won't need pain relief again this time though, fingers crossed. Glad you are going to get the itching checked out! Hopefully its nothing to worry about, but best to know whats going on asap :hugs:

Widger - I was in agony yesterday, i think bumpy was somersaulting or something, it was very painful! A bit better today, but i'm pretty uncomfortable most the time at this point!

Missy - Have a good rest after the Bath trip lady! I love Bath so much, you were almost in waving distance today then! :haha:

Well just watched OBEM and the programme after on catch up. Was a great episode of OBEM, some giant babys eh??! :shock: The other programme amused me mostly, although its a shame that the more "natural" parenting techniques were represented by really judgmental crazy ladies :(


----------



## kymied

Holy Wow! The little guy is pounding away at my insides from like 5 different angles. Some of the punches? kicks? headbutts? actually take my breath away. I'm bouncing on my exercise ball in the hope that it will calm him down, it's really starting to hurt.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I did think about you today Emera! I would have waved but I wasn't sur what direction you were in! Bath is sooo lovely. Horrible to drive in though. 

I think Meptid is instead of Pethidine, it's either or, most places which use Meptid don't use Pethidine. It's milder and doesn't cross the placenta quite as much.


----------



## firsttimer1

Yer as missy said, Meptid is used instead of pethidine as it has less disadvantages (e.g. doesnt make baby sleepy like pethidine). Only prob is that not all units / hospitals offer it yet.... emera ask at your class if they dont mention it?

I defo prefer the sound of it over an epidural. 

altho of course, i shall be trying to go drug free - this is all a Plan B! :)


----------



## emera35

Ah, i see! Thanks , i'll definitely ask :thumbup: I don't know that pain relief will suit me well though, as weird as it sounds. The little try of g+a i had last time i hated, as it made it really hard to focus on what i was doing, so probably morphine based drugs aren't going to help either. :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for the well wishes and prayers ladies. my girls get a break from school work and pretty much get to play with their brothers all day, so yes, they are happy with the change. i had already done the dishes this morning and started the laundry so they didnt have to do any of that. Dh is gonna finish up the laundry and make dinner so i guess an easy night for me.

i took some tylenol earlier and cramps feel better. still having a lot of BH though. DH told me tonight that he doesnt think we will make it to march and he is getting his paternity paper work done for OB to fill out. makes me want to bawl. march 1st would be ok, just want to make it to march. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

DH is watching OBEM..........lol


----------



## Widger

After 2 days of early labour in horrendous pain and hardly any sleep, then going to the hospital to be told I was still only 3cm, I'd like to say the epidural was my best friend


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - thats exactly why i wont rule out drugs :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i had diamorphine and it was great shud c me on1 of the pics haha


----------



## emera35

Widger i'm not surprised! :hugs:

I have to point out, i'm all for pain relief if you want/need it, its a great part of modern medicine! I hate even feeling more than tipsy as i don't like the loss of control and focus, so anything that is stronger than a glass or so of wine was never going to go down well with me ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

widger- lol after delivering my first without anything, epidural has been my best friend the next 4 times! still awake and fully aware, yet relaxed and pain free. sign me up! i want one right now... :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

emera35 said:


> Widger i'm not surprised! :hugs:
> 
> I have to point out, i'm all for pain relief if you want/need it, its a great part of modern medicine! I hate even feeling more than tipsy as i don't like the loss of control and focus, so anything that is stronger than a glass or so of wine was never going to go down well with me ;)

i am exactly the same i had a few puffs of g+a and couldnt hack it but the diamorphine just made me sleep :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

FT, I'm nesting BIG TIME! But we've lived here for 6 years and there are some things we've never dealt with, and I know if we don't get to them now, we never will. Plus I want new office furniture. :rofl: I've never quite had the right combination of furniture and storage so the idea of finally setting it up properly is irresistible. 

Plus it's all such large-scale stuff (getting rid of a lot of old, heavy furniture, etc.) that I want it done NOW in case baby decides to pop in early. 

I don't want to be too active or have too many "to do" items right before baby's born. I'm old, I need that time to rest up. ;)


----------



## emera35

See, all this talk about pain relief just makes me think about my main worry i have. I think in my head i'm very much expecting my labour to be similar and maybe a bit faster than last time. That would be fantastic, but, its not necessarily going to work like that. It could be completely different! I'm not sure i'm psychologically prepared for it being anything but roughly the same... :wacko: it makes me a bit nervous!


----------



## blessedmomma

go nestymouse go!!!!! 

emera- :hugs: dont get psyched out! you will be fab hun


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am starting to get very scared more because i no what am lettin my self in for and will i be able 2 cope with 2 under 2 :(


----------



## citymouse

If anyone's curious, this is the best representation I've found of our color scheme--not as much the brown, although the room has one wood wall, but the blues, green, and orange. Very girly, no? :rofl: I've registered for the sheets and changing pad covers in this scheme and bought the blanket myself to have as a reference. 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/91-0uqtbuoL._AA1500_.jpg

We'll probably paint one wall of the baby's room in the lighter blue shade, and most of the other accents in the room will be green.


----------



## emera35

Thanks Blessed :hugs: I'm sure i'll do ok, i guess i just need to have the worry now so that by the time i get to labour i'l have the worrying done :)
I just read my birth story for the first time in about 18 months. I was loads more scared than i remember. I wrote it a few weeks after i think. I guess in retrospect i realise i coped pretty well. Glad i wrote it down now though, i wasn't going to bother at the time, but its sort of handy, there were things i'd forgotten!


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- you will be a lovely mom of two LO's. i find i get nervous about it too. i will have 4 that will be 4 and under for a while. littlest ones will be newborn, 1, and 2. and i mean barely 1 and 2. i remember being nervous with the last one and everything worked itself out. might just take a minute til a routine is started. it was surprisingly easier than i thought it was gonna be last time. :hugs:

nestymouse- love it!:thumbup:

emera- :hugs:


----------



## kymied

Blessed, hope the little one stays put a few weeks more.

Mouse - We have major house projects going on too. My hubby bought the house as a fixer-upper in 2004 and hasn't done the majority of the fixing up. I've given him a deadline, saying I don't want to have a newborn in a construction zone. So far the downstairs is done, the office/project room and the baby's room aren't even touched. I really wish we could have the baby's room done before our baby shower next month. Where are we going to put the stuff people give us?! We don't even have room for the stuff that isn't baby stuff!


----------



## crowned

blessed, emera, danielle, wondertwins and anyone else who's done this before - would you ladies care to share your birth stories from your first LOs with us?


----------



## blessedmomma

crowned- my first LO was not the norm. my water broke at about 6-7 months. my OB didnt believe me. she was a horrible woman. told me that i would have contractions or a fever if it had and that if i wanted to go to the hospital and get checked i could, but would be wasting everyones time. so of course i didnt go. had preterm labor where i bled a lot shortly after that. she refused to come in and check on me. hospital stopped contractions and sent me home. i was put on strict bedrest. went into labor at 38 weeks and when i called OB's office she said not to go to hospital yet. contractions were horribly hard. i couldnt breath through them. went to hospital and wanted epidural. she refused to let me have it because it wasnt on my birth plan :dohh: she finally came in to check me and said she was gonna break my water. she tried and got mad at me and asked why i didnt tell her my water had already broke. i was very upset and said, i did tell you months ago and you didnt believe me. another dr who was there said thats probably why i had such bad contractions right off the bat. after delivering my baby, she was stitching me up and i was tensed up. hurt so bad. she told me to quit tensing up and that i shouldnt be feeling anything since i had an epidural. i reminded her that i didnt have an epidural because of her and she just said, oh, well i only have a couple more to do. the woman didnt give me any numbing medicine for stitches!!!! forgot to mention when my dd was being born they almost dropped her! and then my OB laughed and said, that was almost a lawsuit. it was an absolutey horrible experience. i was so bruised up from the rough birth and being so tensed up for stitches and delivering placenta that i couldnt hold her for a few days. baby was very ill, dr said from my water breaking so early and not getting proper care. she had an infection. i was lucky i didnt lose her in the process of everything. was in very rough labor from 5:00am til 8:43pm

my next birth was much sweeter. had the dr from the first birth that was helping me, not the OB i had before. she was an angel. i went into labor at 3:30am when i woke up with bleeding and contractions. breathed through contractions til i got my epidural. the nurses said i was doing so well breathing through contractions i didnt need the epidural. i told them knowing i was getting it was what was getting me through. dr gave the okay for the epidural (she had been there for my first birth and was horrified at how my first OB had acted). had a lovely time joking and talking with family until i was told it was time to push. pushed baby out really quickly and was able to bond with her and hold her right away. she was born at 11:38am. lovely experience. 

have had epidurals with all of them since then. have had very beautiful experiences with the rest of them. i know i could go without it, having a normal birthing experience (not one where my water broke months ago- that really does make for bad conractions). but i also think i have learned theres no point in me going through all the pain for no reason. it doesnt make me a better person or mom. and with an epidural im not all loopy and out of it, like with the other options they offer here. my babies are always wide awake and lively when they are born, which i know some of the drugs they can give here can make the baby out of it which scares me. for me, it just takes the pain away and im able to enjoy the experience all the more. i have all the energy in the world to bond with my babies after they are born.:cloud9:


----------



## wondertwins

Crowned- I'll happily share my birth story... tomorrow. It had some good and some bad, but the overall experience of meeting DS was magical and empowering.

Tonight, however, I'm not feeling very magical or empowered. I'm in a lot of pain. Duh. But to make it worse, DH is being an ass. He was late coming home, so I planned to get some much needed housework done. Our bathroom was seriously in need of attention. Then I planned to make him dinner. Scrubbing the tub and shower did a number on my back, and I could barely stand without crying. Did this stop me from making dinner? Of course not. I went to the kitchen and started cooking dinner while also doing dishes. That's when DH came home. First, he complained that dinner wasn't finished. Then he went to change clothes and didn't even mention the cleaning I'd done. Then he came back to the kitchen and started to complain about the WAY I was cooking dinner. (I swear he must have been a nagging wife in his former life with the pickiness he displays!) I handed him the spatula I was using and went immediately to the bedroom without saying a word. I curled up on the bed and cried for a bit before getting up to completely clean the bedroom (which is primarilybhis mess). It's now been two hours since I walked out of the kitchen, and he still hasn't come to see if I'm okay or apologize for being a jerk. Grrrrrrrrr. To make things even worse, I know he's sitting out in the living room blaming this on MY hormones. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Poor WT :( did he come in and see how you were after a while? Please don't be doing that amount of housework again, even though it needs doing, it's not yu who should be doing it. You contained yourself missy, I've been like that before and had a benny at MrC when he's come in. 

Thanks for the birth story Blessed. I'm so sorry you received such poor care for your first birth...the fact you've been pregnant 4 times since is testament to your resilience. How do you think you'll birth this time? Epidural? I cross my fingers you make it to March.

Cupcake, you look lovely!

AFM, I had a mad busy day at home yesterday. A 1.5 hour chat with the community midwife who was just lovely. Though she was there to assess whether I need any additional mental support we just talked birth things for ages. All the questions in my head I can't ask my usual midwife because she's so busy I could ask her. The community midwife is a big supporter of waterbirths and thinks I'll suit them well as I'm a complete waterbaby anyway. As this pregnancy has gone on I've taken a strictly 'deal with it as it comes' attitude which she said was good. I see her again in 3 weeks, the same week I meet the health visitor who is also apparently lovely.

I'm told by hook or by crook my main midwife will be at the birth which will be good, I trust her implicitly and she's done everything right by me so far.

Also, like you FT, had our first antenatal class and it was on pain too. It was a MUCH BIGGER class, at least 30 so I don't know why I was worried about it being undersubscribed! The main midwife annoyed me, she was quite sexist, making men the joke whereas MrC and I see each other as equals in this. However, the pain info was interesting but nothing new and there was a sorting game for the hospital bag after. All those women packing massive wheel-cases need to think again it seems. The most bizarre thing was an old uni friend walking into the room with his partner both of whom I haven't seen since 2006. They're due late February and it was fab to talk after.

I left with a bit of a complex, feeling like a fraud. I measure fine, I thought I had ballooned out, my midwife is pleased with the growth spurt but I was a midget compared to everyone else. It was really disconcerting.


----------



## loolindley

Poor WT :hug: I seriously hope he has made it up to you by now??? What a plonker being like that with you :hug: I hope your saved some tears to tell him how upset/achey/fed up you were. xxx

Sorry to ignore all talk of the actual birth. Actually. Not I'm not. I still want to think that the stork is going to turn up at the last minute :rofl: LA LA LA LA LA :ignore::ignore::ignore:

MsCrow - So pleased you had a good chat with your comunity midwife. Thats all I have dealt with up to now as they are all comunity where I live(d). I guess I will find out today what the hospital ones are like!! Also, I think our bumps are like anything else in life, and we are never happy. I would LOVE a small neat bump like yours. As my Mum _so helpfully_ pointed out the other day, I am going to have a lot of weight to lose once the baby comes. Charming!!! :shock:

CityMouse - I had a dream about you last night. We had had a big falling out, and the rest of the March Mama's were feeling really awkward about it, so we decided to be grown up and meet to talk about it. I was wearing a really horrible grey cardigan (which is actually my Mum's in real life! :haha:), and you were looking so marvellous and obviously coping a lot better than I was. In the end I ran away crying. Odd.

I have decided that my afternoon nap is now a necessity, and I need to stop fighting it, but put it into my day (which lets face it, is not a hard thing to do at the moment! :haha:) I always feel so much better after it, so I am going to embrace the afternoon nap!

Midwife today. Am scared that she is going to weigh me. So far, I have not been weighed (which suits me fine), but feel my luck is out. Not sure if to take oh with me or not. He is obviously off, so available to come, but think it will just be a waste of time for him. Not sure.


----------



## emera35

Loo my MW never weighed me after the booking app last time and I gained like 6 stone or something insane. Don't think they plan to weigh me this time either, MW doesn't care about my weight, just my a-hole consultant who has an issue :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Oh, and I'll happily add my full birth story later when I get on the laptop ;)


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Birthday to me...Happy Birthday to me :cake: but I don't want to be 41 :brat: 

Anyhoo...WT - are you OK now? I had a similar but not as bad experience as you last night and went to bed on my own without giving OH a kiss. Men eh? seriously though, you REALLY need to be taking it easy hun, you need to keep those babies snug for a few more weeks yet :hugs:

I'll try and catch up later but boss is in soon so might not get on much :wacko:

Loo - loving your dream though :rofl:

MrsC - please don't worry about size of bump. When I was preg with DD1 there was a PE Teacher at my AN class and she has the smallest bump and the biggest baby out of 5 of us who became friends. Does not mean your having a tiddler, just means you are carrying ALL baby and prob have great stomach muscles :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

wondertwins said:


> Ouch, Mitch. Sorry about the vet bill! But it sounds like Archie will get all fixed up so that's good.
> 
> Blessed- You must be very proud of your DDs to help out so much. It won't be long before you're past the "preterm" stage and it won't really matter so much if you go into full labor. So hang tight and take it easy. :hugs:
> 
> Vita- You have all your toiletries! Yikes that's exciting. I haven't even started my bag. As for quantity, it all depends on how long you'll be in the hospital and how much the hospital will provide you with. I'd take a pack of pads.
> 
> Danielle- I'm impressed that you're able to use Izzy's bag. By the time I was finished with DS's bag, it was completely worn out. But maybe that just says I was rough on it. :haha:
> 
> AFM.... meetings, meetings, meetings. My life is nothing but meetings these days! :sleep: On a positive note, I'm starting to put together a pretty good plan of action for how I will maintain projects while I'm on leave. :thumbup: At this point, I'm just counting down the days until I can start working from home (12 working days; 19 calendar days :happydance:).


i know it brings it closer together - ive just been picking things up as i go and got some stuff for xmas but im struggling driving now so decided yesterday would be the last full on shopping trip for a while.
In UK you pretty much need everything ( the hospital supply very little). I dont think ill spend much time in there - its can be from 6 hours with no complication to 1 overnight stay - but ill have a back up bag at home in case hubby needs to get more to us

L xxx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

blessedmomma said:


> crowned- my first LO was not the norm. my water broke at about 6-7 months. my OB didnt believe me. she was a horrible woman. told me that i would have contractions or a fever if it had and that if i wanted to go to the hospital and get checked i could, but would be wasting everyones time. so of course i didnt go. had preterm labor where i bled a lot shortly after that. she refused to come in and check on me. hospital stopped contractions and sent me home. i was put on strict bedrest. went into labor at 38 weeks and when i called OB's office she said not to go to hospital yet. contractions were horribly hard. i couldnt breath through them. went to hospital and wanted epidural. she refused to let me have it because it wasnt on my birth plan :dohh: she finally came in to check me and said she was gonna break my water. she tried and got mad at me and asked why i didnt tell her my water had already broke. i was very upset and said, i did tell you months ago and you didnt believe me. another dr who was there said thats probably why i had such bad contractions right off the bat. after delivering my baby, she was stitching me up and i was tensed up. hurt so bad. she told me to quit tensing up and that i shouldnt be feeling anything since i had an epidural. i reminded her that i didnt have an epidural because of her and she just said, oh, well i only have a couple more to do. the woman didnt give me any numbing medicine for stitches!!!! forgot to mention when my dd was being born they almost dropped her! and then my OB laughed and said, that was almost a lawsuit. it was an absolutey horrible experience. i was so bruised up from the rough birth and being so tensed up for stitches and delivering placenta that i couldnt hold her for a few days. baby was very ill, dr said from my water breaking so early and not getting proper care. she had an infection. i was lucky i didnt lose her in the process of everything. was in very rough labor from 5:00am til 8:43pm
> 
> my next birth was much sweeter. had the dr from the first birth that was helping me, not the OB i had before. she was an angel. i went into labor at 3:30am when i woke up with bleeding and contractions. breathed through contractions til i got my epidural. the nurses said i was doing so well breathing through contractions i didnt need the epidural. i told them knowing i was getting it was what was getting me through. dr gave the okay for the epidural (she had been there for my first birth and was horrified at how my first OB had acted). had a lovely time joking and talking with family until i was told it was time to push. pushed baby out really quickly and was able to bond with her and hold her right away. she was born at 11:38am. lovely experience.
> 
> have had epidurals with all of them since then. have had very beautiful experiences with the rest of them. i know i could go without it, having a normal birthing experience (not one where my water broke months ago- that really does make for bad conractions). but i also think i have learned theres no point in me going through all the pain for no reason. it doesnt make me a better person or mom. and with an epidural im not all loopy and out of it, like with the other options they offer here. my babies are always wide awake and lively when they are born, which i know some of the drugs they can give here can make the baby out of it which scares me. for me, it just takes the pain away and im able to enjoy the experience all the more. i have all the energy in the world to bond with my babies after they are born.:cloud9:


Wow she sound horrid the OB - im so glad your second experience was better
L x


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies
Just catching up on the last few pages

Thanks to those whom has shared their birth experiences good or not so good they defintely tell the truth of labour.

I watched OBEM - for the very first time last night - i think me and hubby are still in shock.

Well ladies i think the time has come for me to finally give in at work, i went in this morning, felt really sick and agitated at handover - could not stand still, went to my first patient and nearly ended in bed with them. Been sent home and now tucked in bed with slight back cramping and tightenings, not sure weather to phone midwife or not.
Feel kinda sad as have another 3 weeks to work until mat leave offfically, dont get sick pay and have no annual leave left - defo need to have a serious think if i can work the rest of these weeks.

To put in more akward we move to a new hospital as a division and its a 40 mins drive

Sorry to moan ladies as i know there is more issues out there just feeling like a failure

L xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning!*

*Blessed *- wow... i hope that horrible MW who you had the displeasure of being assisted by no longer works..... horrible. :nope: Thaks for sharing x

*Crowned / Danielle* - i know danielle shared her birth story with us a while ago but unsure what page... danielle, any ideas? It involved nearly giving birth in a jail... so was a good read :haha: PS. DANIELLE - you were in my dream last night :haha:

*WT *- ohhhhhh you DID have a tough evening hun. How are things now? When we got in from antenatal class last night DH tried to advice me on my cooking - so i handed him the spoon and said ''You do it''. He totally mucked up dinner so dont think he will advice me again ;) Take it easy today as it sounds like ur over tired hun :hugs:

*Crow-* so glad your appt with the com MW went well hun x DO NOT feel bad about having a lovely figure still. You are measuring perfectly so you know LO is fine - and we are all jealous. Just dont go posting any photos of your perfect neat bump without checking were all having ''thin'' days first :hugs: :haha:

*Loo* - enjoy your appt! and MWs sooo dont care about weight it seems, that its unlikely u will be weighed. even if you are it prob wont be mentioned? Even if you are - PAH!!! update us :hugs:

*Glowie -* *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!  Whooohooooo have a fab day sweetie.... even if tonight WILL be dry on the old alcohol* :haha:

*As for me...*

Ive been booked into see the MW todsay at 11:50 to do the OC blood test. I very much doubt i have OC as i have sensitive skin and allergic to latex... and thats what this itching feels like. But happy to rule it out - or diagnose it if it is!

Tesco baby event is 16th jan - 5th feb. They have the tommee tippe CTN electric pump down from £99 to £49.99. There have been mixed reviews on this pump BUT the rubbish ones seem to be older reviews and they updated design since then. So may be worth a go.

Unsure if you all use kiddicare? anyway my pal recommended their ''just4bums'' nappies to me saying they were great- and all of the reviews on the site are fantastic for the nappies. You can buy a months supply of size 2 (6-13lb) (240nappies) for £19.99... and a months supply of size 3 (9-20lb) (210 nappies) for £21.99. Best bit is that if you order a size up and come to use them and they dont fit, Kiddicare will swap them for the size you want. Also - its next day delivery. I ordered mine yesterday and they are sitting in my living room now :) The prices above are reduced prices.... not sure how long they will last. Links:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...84133&OVKEY=nappies&url_id=16192086&adpos=1t1
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...uctdisplayA_5102_10751_-1_14552_128328_10001_

anyway - seemed well worth it to me so thought i would share.

sorry for essay!! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for the baby event / kiddicare links FT!

GLOW - *Happy Birthday to you  Happy Birthday to you  Happy Birthday dear Glowie  Happy Birthday to you!!! *

I will celebrate with cake for you later! xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

*Glow *- Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!:cake::wine:

*Vita* - I can't remember what you do, but sounds like you're on your feet and not surprised you're tired. I'm struggling in the mornings and I work from a desk at home! Don't feel like a failure, you're 7 months pregnant!:hugs:

*MrsCrow* - Your midwife sounds lovely! I'm having the same complex about size, I think as Loo said, we're never happy with what we've got. 

*Loo* - like others, i've not been weighed since my booking in appointment. Good luck today though, are you off to Stepping Hill? I'll post a link in a bit to a class near Stockport you might be interested in, its a relaxation/breathing/massage session next Saturday run by a yoga teacher. Looks good.

*FT* - Glad your antenatal went well. I've never heard of Meptid either - we get diamorphine instead of pethadine from memory.

*Mouse* - cute blanket, still waiting for my nesting instincts to kick in. Maybe this weekend as we're hopefully decorating the nursery.:shrug:

Looking forward to reading birthing stories, Blessed your first sounds awful. Hope you don't come across that OB again.

As for me, DH ordered me a birthing ball which came yesterday and is really comfy! :thumbup:I'm trying it now as a desk chair and watched TV on it last night. A batch of JoJo stuff has just come through the post too, hooray! :happydance:

I also think i've fixed my insomnia problem by sleeping with the window open! I still wake up in the night, but at least i get to sleep almost immediately when i first go up!:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - my MW said birthing balls are great, so enjoy it! Im farrrrrr too un-coordinated atm to even consider bouncing on one :haha:

My jojo package has been despatched... but there is only two items instead of three... so im guessing i ordered the same P.J top as cupcake which is now sold out.... boo :(

Happy to have my nappies tho :haha:

I feel like this LO is taking over the home already!!!


----------



## MsCrow

FT, worth checking Jojo again as the nightdress I ordered, and received, quickly went out of stock and has come back in. What's the OC thing about? Sorry, I think I've missed the original post. My stomach occasionally itches but I think that's just the skin stretching. It never lasts.

Lozza, glad it's not just me feeling the paranoia. None of it's to say I shan't balloon out over the next few weeks, I dunno, I find the whole commenting from people strange. You can't but help compare yourself to other women whereas usually I couldn't give a jot.

We always sleep with the window slightly open....though sometimes mice (MrC) seem to magically close it and don't own up. He won't believe me that it's good to have the room just a little fresh when you're asleep.

Glow! At the class last night I learnt there is the 'oasis' birth pool room at Tameside and an additional 4 inflatable birthing pools. Phew.

So tired, I could fall asleep at my desk. Swimming this morning was utterly knackering. Loo, you are perfectly sane to be factoring in an afternoon nap.


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I agree with MsCrow - I got an email saying 3 items were dispatched (having ordered 4) then the next day got an email about the single item being dispatched. Oddly the single item's arrived first.

Glad MsCrow & Glow won't be fighting for the pool!


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - thanks for Jojo tip. Ive emailed them and will kp an eye on it xxx OC is this: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/416-please-read-obstetric-cholestasis.html But dont worry if you just have tummy itches - itching in pregnancy is normal. Its just i have it on hands and feet which CAN be a sign of OC. so just want to be sure xxx

Lozza - yer i think as i didnt get an email saying i OWULDNT be receiving anything- that perhaps the other PJ top is coming in a different package. fingers crossed anyway!

Im kind of disappointed that crow and glowie wont be having a slam dunk.... :haha:

OMG i am soooooooooooo tired that im struggling to keep my eyes open to be honest. I think i slept OK as well :( Gotta walk to doctors at 11:30am but when i get back i might factor in an afternoon nap too... will be my first one of third tri... after many failed attempts :rofl:


----------



## kymied

I have a birthing ball and I am one of the least coordinated people around, even when my center or gravity isn't all screwed up. It's easy to sit on, just keep your feet on the floor and something like a table nearby to steady you. It really helps my back as it takes away the pressure.

WT - Lots of hugs for you. Men are just so stupid sometimes. My husband came home grumpy from work and refused to eat dinner for several hours even though part of the grumpy was him being hungry. Then he made me get up to throw one thing in the compost on the back porch so he could do dishes. I have to get up when my back has been hurting to walk 30 feet when he is already up and only has to walk 10 feet?
My biggest problem is we can't seem to get to bed before 11pm. I get up at 5am, 6 hours of sleep is NOT enough. He sleeps to 7am, he doesn't have a problem with 8 hours of sleep and can't understand why I'm always exhausted, it's not just the baby, it's that I don't get enough sleep for a non pregnant person! And he picks on me that we haven't had sex in months. Maybe if you let me get some sleep I would have some energy for sex!

I have managed to schedule my self working 4 Saturdays in a row (we have a rotating schedule) so that I can have a day off during the week for my doctor appointments. This Saturday is the last one I'll have free for a month. So he's heading out of town for the day. What about setting up a baby registry? What about getting this house ready for a baby?


----------



## lozza1uk

*Kym* - sounds like he needs a kick up the backside (thought there was an appropriate smiley for this, but can't find one!) :gun: Maybe on the saturday's he's got to himself he can finish all your DIY jobs...:hugs:

I agree about the birthing ball, it doesn't require much co-ordination. No real difference to sitting on a chair except it means you can't slouch so it's apparently good for helping the baby to have it's back towards the front.

Also, I know FT you said you hadn't done yoga before. I don't think that matters, pregnancy yoga is pretty simple. A lot of breathing and relaxation more than proper yoga!

*Loo* - This is the link i mentioned earlier. https://www.yoga4pregnancy.co.uk/


----------



## firsttimer1

*IM BACK* - wow its quiet on this thread today?!

Birthing ball - just been told by my MW that they only cost about £3 from tesco ... so may get one! ;)

Right - ive given my blood for the OC test and results will be back on weds. She said if it IS oc then its managed very well these days and there really is very little risk once known about. so thats good. would mean an earlier induction tho.... cant decide if thats good or bad if im honest..... 

Blood pressure - fine
weight gain - fine

Fundal height is 34... so 3 weeks ahead now..... was SIX weeks ahead at 27weeks ... so further evidance that it prob means very little. MW said to FORGET fundal height and she wishes they didnt have to do it all its so inaccurate.

so thats that :)

On another note ladies - can you tell me what HB rate your LO has had at each mw appt? as my LOs HB seems to be all over the place! Again the mw said its fine so im not worried... but intrigued?

:baby heartbeat rate:

16 weeks - 130bpm (altho my home doppler was aleays around 140-150?)
25weeks - 143bpm
27weeks - 136bpm
31weeks - 150bpm

if gender prediction is right my LO is 1/2 :blue: 1/2 :pink: :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Someone in third tri just posted a 20% off code for *matalan* (checked and it works):

*order54bzt*

xxx


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning, laddies, and thanks for all the love and hugs. Mwah.

*Kym*- You summed it up pretty well. Men area so stupid sometimes. :flower: I went to bed alone and continued to sulk. When DH came to bed, he said nothing, so I sulked more. (I'm pregnant, so sulking is one of my keener skills at the moment. :haha:) Anyway, this morning, he hugged me and apologized for being so grumpy last night. Then he got up and went to Chick-fil-A to get me a chicken biscuit for breakfast even though I hadn't asked for it. 

*Glowie*- Happy birthday, young lady!!! :cake: :happydance: :cake:

*FT*- Glad to hear that your freakishly large baby vessel has evened out a bit. :rofl:

*Mouse*- I LOVE your color scheme. So cute and friendly.

*Crow*- I love sleeping with the window open too, but DH is hyper paranoid about leaving anything open at night. :shrug:

Anyway.... I hope everyone is having a lovely day. Tonight is our first child birthing class. We opted for the weekend session, which consists of 3 hours tonight and all day tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT- Glad to hear that your freakishly large baby vessel has evened out a bit.

:witch: !!!! ;)

WT im glad ur DH made up for it with one of these chick-fil-a things i keep hearing about :) 

enjoy your class tonight and tomorrow - cant wait to hear about it :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

P.S. *Cupcake*, one of my friends posted this funny video on FB and the giant boom box made me think of you! Turns out there's a use for yours after all!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILxjxfB4zNk&feature=share


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I'm sure heartbeat means nothing. In one appointment mine went from 160 to 148. Can't remember what it's been at others, they've not always had one with a digital reader so i've only been told twice. It will just depend what the baby's doing at the time - it's heartbeat will be lower when its sleeping than moving, just like ours. 

WT - Glad you've made up! Enjoy the classes tonight.

Have been told it's -6 here tonight, better keep that from DH or he'll be closing the windoW


----------



## wondertwins

lozza1uk said:


> Have been told it's -6 here tonight, better keep that from DH or he'll be closing the windoW

I know it's wasteful, but I simply love cracking the window open a smidge while also having the heat on full blast. I want the warmth of the heater for my body, but my head/lungs need the fresh air! Hopefully, you can trick DH into not noticing. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive just seen on FB that its em's bday as well as glowies... so two march mamas are celebrating today :) :cake: 

Lozza - -6? geeez thats :cold:

i think this is the most quiet day this thread has had?? x


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo i forgot to say my maternity tankini for the planned water birth from asos is perfect!!! best £9 ive spent in a while :dance:


----------



## wondertwins

It is very quiet. :shrug: Come out and play, March Mamas!! Perhaps everyone is off celebrating Glowie and Em's birthdays. :cake: :munch:

FT- £9 is an excellent find! Have you tried it on yet? Maybe you can find a place to take a swim between now and March. Just this morning I was thinking about how nice it would be to float about in a nice indoor pool. :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yup tried it on and its great. i used to swim for my county and LOVE it - but DH hates it... but he promised he wud take me soon - so i reckon tomorrow is the day heehee... he just doesnt know it yet!!


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies. I've done 50 math questions this morning so I figured that entitled me to a 15 minute break. :rofl:
Still haven't had time to properly catch up, sorry :cry: Did see the "wish we had our mushy bumps back" comment, agreed! :thumbup:
I was at the Doctor on Tuesday, for my normal appointment and the doctor is now a little concerned about my size. I'm still below the weight I was when I got pregnant and my fundal height isn't measuring where is should be. Now to be fair, I don't think the poor doctor has any clue where my uterus is. He feels my belly and stops just up above my belly button and I'm thinking to myself, Doc it goes up _way_ further than that. When I get a BH my belly is hard from bra line to pubs. :dohh: But anyways, my baby _is_ transverse and if I don't put on 2 lbs in 2 weeks (from Tuesday) then I have to go see the ob/gyn for a "consultation". Don't know what that means. :shrug:. And I have to have another ultrasound the beginning of Feb. *AND* he told me the baby is pressing into my back, causing that pain, I don't have a uti. :dohh:
So that's me :haha:. Didn't some have a scan or something not so long ago? I can't remember if I missed it or what. :wacko: Back to school now, I think I'll do some English.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've jut been mega shopping. I went to Boots to take advantage of all the offers, bought

Some nappies (with 50p off voucher)
Breast shells £11 down to zero
Mascara
cotton wool

Then I popped to Mothercare and asked a lady to measure my bobs... I'm now a 38DD - E! I went to the sale bit and found LOADS in that size so I got 5 bras which came to £20 plus they gave me a voucher for £5 off lingerie. I also got a bump support which is totally amazing! A pressie for my friends new baby plus a little knitted character for spike (like the one off harry hill). 

Then I went to Matascam and got some gross but perfect for hospital PJs in the sale. 

Then I went to Homebase and bought loads of paint samples for the birth room. I'm excited!

ETA - FT I have no idea about the FH but it varies loads. It changes according to what bubs is up to (like if it's dancing or snoozing) and to do with gestation too. Mine varies from like 115-165bpm. Ha.


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie, I'm sure your bub is fine, but I think you should totally take advantage of the doctor's orders to gain weight!! :haha: Hurry, somebody get Newfie some doughnuts!! 

And it's good (sort of) that you don't have a UTI. Of course that means you're stuck with the pain. :( :( :( Hopefully she'll move about soon and stop poking you in the back!

Missy- FAB deals!!!! Way to go. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Well done on all your hard work newfie :hugs:

Missy - youve tired me out just describing what youve done today :haha: Thats alot of shopping :dance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Try hands and knees to get the baby out of your back. or lovely swimming! 

I'm in love with this sleeping bag, it's knitted and lush https://www.mothercare.com/Baby-Sle...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

FT - it was hard going. OH is taking me out for lunch now to celebrate my shopping.


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooooo when you come back tell us what you ate.... i need a dose of food porn today ;) ENJOY! X


----------



## MsCrow

WT, really, you must go swimming, it's the one bit of exercise I promised myself I'd do at least twice a week. I signed up to a swish health spa that has a really cheap early bird rate so I go before work and swim lengths to relaxing music. It's been heaven and I'll be gutted when I have to give my notice in. I think just the gentle support and long stretching is so soothing.

Missy, I'm curious to try those breast shells out because, well, they're very domed so I can't see how they're going to work.

Newfie, I order you to eat cupcakes! I think you had MS didn't you? That and a really active job, it's hardly surprising you've struggled to put on weight. But still. Worth getting a second opinion on your baby measurements though we've all seen how subjective they are.

I'd post more today but I am destroyed. I just want my bed. Inputting survey results is almost making my face hit the desk in boredom/knackeredness.


----------



## MissyBlaze

MrsCrow - they're free with boots parenting club... my friend reckons they're ace for catching it but then she always spills it. Other people i know said they're good for giving the milk to the baby... who knows! Free is free! :)


----------



## lozza1uk

I've been for a swim today. I walked there hoping to join the aquanatal class but when I got there they told me its not run anymore. Gutted! I had to do proper exercise, i.e. swim. I was hoping for a float around the baby pool not 25 lengths! I made the mistake of weighing myself this morning though - 30lb oops! And i'm about to attempt baking cupcakes for the first time... at least i've swum...

newfie - impressed with your dedication to school even though you're doing it from home. I don't think i'd have the discipline right now!


----------



## emera35

Back from playgroup, fun times, Roh ate lots of glitter, sparkley poohs are on the horizon i think!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Glowie!!! :cake:

WT - Glad your OH apologised appropriately! Men are sooo moody sometimes! :dohh: And they complain about us in pregnancy?!? Must feel like they are living with another man suddenly! :rofl:

FT - Good you got the tests done :thumbup: Also, the MW never checks bumpy's actual heartrate just writes that the heartrate was there :shrug:


Right, ok so i'll add my birth story, but i'll put it in a spoiler because its really long. Its how i wrote it a couple of weeks after Roh was born, feel free not to read it! :haha:


Spoiler
My Birth Story


So at 3.00am on Tuesday 6th April I woke up with terrible stomach pains, and feeling sick. Worried I called the delivery suite and was there 20 minutes later, where they put me on a monitor. That showed that all was well, and I wasnt having contractions, and baby was fine. Then I started being sick, more violently sick than Ive been ever in my life, and it hurt a lot. By about 8.00am the sickness was slowing, as the stronger anti-nausea injections seemed to be having some effect, and I realised that not all the pain I had was from my stomach cramping (which was calming down at this point) and I was put back on the monitor, which showed I was having irregular contractions, mild ones only. I had an internal exam, which showed my cervix firm and closed.
By Wednesday I was feeling a lot better, sickness was finished, and all the tests indicated that Id had a Norovirus of some sort. I was still having mild contractions, which had settled to a regular 10 minutes but were causing me no real discomfort, nor were they getting any stronger, the verdict was that the sickness had irritated my uterus. I was allowed to go home.
On Friday I had a follow up appointment at the hospital, and another trace, which showed baby was still just fine, and so were the contractions, still mild and still at 10 minutes apart. I went shopping, met friends for lunch and enjoyed the sunshine, generally felt normal again.
Saturday my brother dropped off a car seat for us, and we went to Ikea to get a cot and to Mothercare for a baby monitor and a last few bits, I was pretty exhausted by the afternoon, and was starting to find it hard to walk, not normal for me, so went home and took it easy. My husband commented that my bump was looking very low in the evening, but I said that at 35 weeks its not so strange for that to happen, and maybe he'ddropped down into my pelvis. Went to bed at 9.00pm as i was knackered.

Sunday 11th April, woke up at 10.30am feeling briliant after 13+ hours solid sleep, didn't even wake up once for the loo. Suggested to my husband that we take a walk in the sun and get some breakfast out as a treat. Then I said my back was sore, so he rubbed it a bit for me. I suddenly felt very odd, and had a sort of spasm in my back which made me sit up quickly, as I sat up I felt a pop and my waters broke, flying all across the bed! We both just sat there laughing for a while, and then I went to clean up a bit and my husband threw the sheets in the laundry and made a cup of tea (I asked for one). I called the delivery suite, who asked me to go straight in as I was only 35 weeks. I decided if I was going to have a baby today, Id at least finish my tea first! About half way through the cup I had a contraction, it was pretty strong, so I said to my husband to call a taxi right now.
We arrived at the delivery suite and were in a room by 11.10am, and I was feeling really manic, pacing the room, and struggling to cope with the contractions which were getting stronger with each one. I'd not expected them to be so strong right away, and i was feeling really worried that these were just the warm up contractions i'd been told about. Had no idea how i would cope if they got alot worse! Quickly discussed my birth plan with the MW, which i hadn't really written, so all i could remember was that i wanted to stay active and that i wanted a natural 3rd stage. Then was hooked up to the monitor again. My husband and the MW kept asking me what I wanted/needed, and I just kept answering I dont know, i really wanted them to leave me alone! After a while the bright lights in the room annoyed me, so the MW turned them down.
At this point everything gets a bit hazy, but my contractions quite suddenly went full on, about 1 minute long with between 30 seconds to 1 minute gaps. I was told I was measuring 1-2cm. I immediately panicked, as I wasnt coping well with the pain at all. I just curled up on my side on the bed and hugged my husband, who talked to me and helped to keep me calm. He went through some of our hypnobirthing relaxation excercises, which calmed me right down, and i suddenly started to be able to focus on the contractions. I could really feel my cervix opening, and decided the best thing to do would be to mentally throw myself into the contractions, to help my cervix, rather than feel scared of the pain.
At some point I heard the midwife saying to my husband that she thought the babys heartrate was dropping after the contractions, and that she was worried. The senior MW came and asked me if they could put a clip on the babys head to get a clearer idea what was happening, I agreed, and while they were doing that they told me I was 3-4cm. The few minutes lying on my back so they could fit the clip was total agony, and i nearly lost control again. I remember growling at the MW and swearing at her, telling her to hurry up! My husband tells me this was at 12.45pm. I was in agony by now, and was thinking about asking for an epidural, I was shouting at the MW to make it stop with each contraction, so I asked for some gas and air. On the next contraction I tried to use the gas and air, but the mouthpiece fell off, so I threw the whole thing at the MW and said I didnt want it! I managed to calm down again with some more meditation excercises and re-focus.

All I remember from there is just trying to make each contraction count, and i had no sense of where i was or how long it had lasted. I remember hearing the MW saying to my husband that the gap between my contractions was under 30 secs and something about the baby. I could hear this little tick noise in the background from the monitor, and thought it was odd it seemed to be going slower and slower. Suddenly I felt another spasm, a lot like when my waters had gone and felt massive pressure to push, I told the MW I needed to push, and she said dont push, dont its distressing the baby its too soon, you aren't ready!. I freaked out then, because I realised I was pushing and I couldnt help it, and this little tick was going slower and slower, so I shouted to the MW that I couldnt stop it. My husband tells me then that all hell broke loose, as the MW pushed the panic button and the room suddenly filled with people, I can remember trying so hard not to push, and crying because I couldnt stop it. Then looking up and seeing loads of people, and someone asking my husband to lift my leg up, and then suddenly the doctor says Oh, there is the babys head and everyone started shouting at me to push! It was really easy to push after trying so hard not to, and out popped my little boy after 2 pushes, with the cord wrapped twice round his neck and all dark blue. They unwrapped the cord and popped him straight on my chest, where he looked at me and started crying.
Rohan James was born at 1.18pm less than 3 hours after my waters broke! He looked disgusting and wrinkly and all covered in yuck, and he was the best thing i'd ever seen in my life! After a couple of good cries, he settled on my chest and just stared at me for a while. I held him like that for 30 minutes or so, and then my husband cut the cord and i delivered the placenta etc. with a couple of little pushes whilst my husband got his first cuddle. After a while they weighed him and he was a good 5lb9oz, big for his gestation!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey ladies, 

Thought some of you would like the winter picture i've posted. We are having an ice/snow storm right now. All day yesterday we had freezing rain, so everything is coated in ice and is very slippery. Then this morning starting about an hour and a half ago, the snow started... so all that snow is just in the last 1.5 hours! So the roads will probably be pretty treterous soon, what with the layer of ice underneith. Notice how the trees are all cloated in ice and hanging down with the weight. Super pretty, just wish I was in my nice warm house (at work right now). Will need my DH to escort me around outside so I don't slip and fall haha.. he called me Grandma this morning lol.
 



Attached Files:







Winter storm - Jan 13, 2012.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## loolindley

Afternoon Lads!

Nice productive morning for me. Registered at the doctors, went to my local hospital for antinatal appointment and they have booked me in for a glucose (GTT?) test on Monday. Apparently they do it as a matter of course because of my weight. Also booked in for another scan on Feb 10th. Can't wait to see my lo again! 

We then met my parents for lunch (they were paying, so we didn't want to say no! :haha: We had a bargain lunch as the fish and chips were on 2 for £6.99, and the pudding were on 2 for £3! Nom! Glowie, it's fair to say that I have celebrated your birthday, and now I need to lie down I am so full!

Lozza, thanks for the link - I will go and have a look now.

FT - thanks for the Mataland code. I went on to get the £4 blankets and the £1 are back in stock :happydance: so I got 3 blankets, 20% off (60p) :haha: paid postage and all for £5.35! ONE would have cost me £6 in store, so I am chuft to bits!

WT - SO pleased your dh made it up to you. Food is a great make up present!

Right, it must be getting near my nap time...


----------



## crowned

Thanks for the birth stories ladies! 
FT, I do remember reading Danielle's, now that you mention it (it's hard to forget the girl who nearly gave birth in a jail!!)
Emera's story made me second-guess my thoughts about birth, as I'd been thinking I want to do whatever I can to get this baby out once I'm 37 weeks, but if Roh was so little at 35 weeks, maybe I want to wait until 40 weeks to let my baby grow big and strong? Dunno... I just know I'm getting ready to NOT be pregnant anymore, and I want to meet my son or daughter!!
WT, sorry about your DH, but glad to hear he apologized and made up for it later!
Ladies struggling with size, I feel the same way. I've gained a 'normal' amount of weight, but a huge proportion of it has gone to my boobs, so my belly is actually quite small-looking for 30 + weeks. As long as our babies are healthy, I don't think it really matters!


----------



## MsCrow

Happy birthday Emera and Glowstar. (edited, sorry Em)

Emera, despite how stressful parts of your birth sounded, the last two paragraophs made me tear up. Thanks for posting it.

Oh, found Danielle's story. Hope today's a better day for her.


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - thanks soooo much for sharing, the last bit really made me laugh and well up :) Even though labour sounds awful - i just cant wait to have a :baby:

crowned, yup as much as i want to meet this LO as soon as poss - there does seem to be some truth to the 40 weeks+ and a larger baby = slightly (only slightly i stress) better labour :haha:

but we're see!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks ladies. It's so easy to get distracted when you are doing it at home, on _computer_. But I've caught up. I now have 2 assignments due for next Friday and a few more math questions. Not so bad.
I would love to go for a swim but the indoor pool is over an hour away. :dohh: Seen all the snow on the weather channel joanna. We're going out on a little Ski-doo trip on Sunday with another couple.
My back doesn't pain as much when I take a tylenol so it's kinda weird. But I (tmi here) haven't really had a good bowel movement since Sunday so that would make you tight and uncomfortable too. :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Oops, its not my birthday today?! Another Em maybe? ;)

Thing i remember looking back on my previous labour was less that it was painful, more that i was just scared. It was all the worry over Roh's heartrate dropping off so badly that made it frightening! Hopefully this time will be less scary as i've been through it before. The pain i don't care about, just a good result at the end :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- I loved reading your birth story -- especially the part about taking your time to finish your tea! :rofl:

Loo- I need a nap too. But since it's only 10:35 a.m. and I'm sitting at work, I guess it's going to have to wait, or I'll have to close my office door and sneak in a little snooze while nobody's watching. :blush:

Crow/Lozza- You have me convinced that I need to find a place to swim. Once I start "working" from home next month, I should be able to go each day for a lazy float. 

As for wanting baby/ies to come early... of course I want my little ones to be fat, healthy and happy when they're born, so I don't want them to be too early. But I'm not going to lie to you or to myself. There is no way that I could make it to 40 weeks!!! Or even 38 weeks. Once I hit 36 weeks, I will be praying for them to hurry up already.


----------



## firsttimer1

hehe - its the other em (emma) :)

i just had two bags of walkers... my love for crisps knows no bounds lately. Ooooo masterchef is on in 20 mins - score!

Im having toad in the hole for dinner tongiht at OHs request :( BORRRRINNNGGG! he likes simple food :( i like poncy food :) :haha:

i came on this thread to say something specific but baby brain has made my mind go blank..... will get back to you :haha:


----------



## emera35

Mmmm I love toad in the hole!

WT- no way was I having a baby without having a proper cup of tea inside me first!! :haha:
Also, as much as I don't want a premature labour, you can bet as soon as I'm past the magic 37 week mark I'll be grumbling everyday until she makes an appearence! ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

mrsc- yes, i plan on getting the epidural. having said that i may not have time, and if i dont thats fine. my last baby had to be induced at 37 weeks due to complications. by 37 weeks i was already 3cm dilated and 90% effaced. my labor lasted about 4 hrs, but most of that was waiting on them to get things started and then waiting on my OB to get in so i could push. i dilated from 3-10 in less than an hour total after the induction actually got started. i usually get my epi at about 5-6cm. with my last there was a higher risk of me having a c-section because of all the complications that had been going on. i didnt want to be knocked out if there had to be an emergency section so i got the epi very early. i have a feeling this one is gonna go very fast too. im gonna be focused on getting to the hospital and taking things from there.


----------



## wondertwins

Okay, you crazy Brits lost me. Toad in the hole? Is that anything like Pigs in a Blanket?


----------



## citymouse

Happy birthday, Glowie! And Em, if you drop by and see this. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - 

toad in the hole is sausages in a big yorkshire pudding :) (pic 1)

Pigs in blankets are mini sausages in bacon rasher :) (pic 2)


----------



## emera35

Toad in the hole is sausages cooked into a big yorkshire pudding, which is like a pancake batter baked in oiled muffin trays at high temperature usually but a big dish normally for toad in the hole. Its yummy!


----------



## wondertwins

So sausage seems to be the the common theme. MMMmmmMMM. :munch: 

FYI... here, we typically consider pigs in a blanket to be either sausage wrapped in pancakes or sausage wrapped in some type of dough. But I see y'all have upped the ante by wrapping the sausage in bacon!!! That's impressive! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Hah we do seem to have trouble calling a sausage a sausage in this country, its true. Damn your sausage pictures FT I want sausages again tonight, and we had bangers and mash already last night!! :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Okay, I switched to the computer, so I can do longer replies. 

*Loo,* LMAO at your dream. I'm sorry we quarreled! And I'm sorry you had to run away crying. I can assure you that I'm not looking more put-together than anybody these days. :rofl: 

*WT*, ugh! Men! I hope your DH realized what a turd he was being and apologized. I agree with whoever said don't exert yourself too much. You need to stay relaxed and unstressed and keep those twins cooking! My neighbor had to take it really easy because she wasn't even sure if she would make it to 34 weeks. You deserve a break. I say order a pizza. ;)

*Blessed*, I can't believe your first OB! What a monster. I was quite reassured by the fact that when I had to go to L&D for my blood pressure monitoring, they told me to just call them if I had any concerns. And I know they'd probably tell me to come right in, whereas my doctor's office doesn't always give the best answers (I wonder if they noticed my possible blood pressure issues before they told me to take Sudafed!). :hugs: So glad the rest of your births have been great. I never thought about the mom having more energy after an epidural. You hear so many things in the negative column about them, nice to hear a plus (since I'll most likely be getting one)!

*Emera*, didn't read your birth story yet but I will! Thanks for posting it!

Thanks for the compliments on the blanket/color scheme! I love frilly, girly rooms, but that style doesn't really go with our house. Plus, as I'm older, we'll probably try for #2 before #1 is out of the toddler bed, and if #2 should be a boy I would want a more gender neutral room. Sort of hoping we have two girls because then they can share a bedroom and we don't have to rearrange the whole house again, LOL.

Taking the dog to the vet this morning. I don't know if it's my imagination, but he's seemed really down and droopy for a couple of weeks, and I want to make sure he's okay. Plus yesterday he kept gagging. I'm worried his soft palate (in his throat) is too soft and is the reason he snores so badly. I don't want it to affect his breathing! He's totally my little buddy and I want him happy and healthy. 

Who mentioned the cold? It's been like early summer here. Driving me mad! Highs in the mid-high 70s (mid 20s celsius)... supposed to cool off over the next couple of days. I'm mostly worried that this means we're in for a burning hot summer. No fun with a little baby!


----------



## blessedmomma

happy birthday to glow and em!!!!:cake:

i was really nervous about having my last one at 37 weeks. he was ok though, had a touch of jaundice that cleared up on its own really quick. 

wt- i cant blame you one bit!!!! 1 baby is hard to carry in the end, i can imagine 2! isnt twins considered full term earlier?


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> WT -
> 
> toad in the hole is sausages in a big yorkshire pudding :) (pic 1)
> 
> Pigs in blankets are mini sausages in bacon rasher :) (pic 2)

There was a special 19 Kids & Counting where they went to the UK and ate at a restaurant... one of the dishes was toad in the hole and they all thought they were going to have to eat toads!

I thought that was an egg cooked in a hole in the middle of a piece of toast, though... I'm culinarily ignorant!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Happy birthday girly girls! Hope you have a gorgeous day! 

FT - for my lunch i had - a massive mug of tea with a giant sandwich which contained goats cheese and fig chutney and salad. Not that exciting, but nice. They took SOOOOO long to make i though I got a bit angry and faint.


----------



## emera35

Sausage in pastry is a sausage roll here, sausage in a pancake sounds kind of tasty though, hmmm... :munch:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh great! Now I need a sausage. With tons of mash and gravy


----------



## emera35

Hmm, I'm considering making pancakes now, I definately don't have any sausages :(


----------



## crowned

We have sausage rolls too, but they're different from pigs in a blanket, which are in pancakes or a dough that's less pastry-like than sausage rolls...

I thought toad in a hole would be some kind of egg in a hole in toast too! Brits have such funny names for their food... what was that egg dippy thing we talked about a while back? Plus 'bangers and mash' and 'toad in a hole'... what will you come up with next? :)

I made honey-dijon bacon chicken for dinner last night with mashed potatoes... DH and SIL loved it :) Makes me happy when food turns out well and I get compliments on it, as my cooking isn't nearly as nice as my baking, in general!!

Going out for dinner tonight as FIL has invited us - yay!! Excited to actually go to a sit-down restaurant for some yummy asian food.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

FT can you re post the matalan code i cant find the thread with it on
thanks
x


----------



## blessedmomma

im feeling sick to my stomach today so those pics about did me in :sick: im sure normally i would have had my mouth watering

mouse- are you still nesting??? thanks, the epi was wonderful for me! i know not for everyone. 

please dont anyone get all worried reading my birth story. i know it was not the normal first birth. just had a really bad OB. i wanted to switch at about 6-7 months when my water broke and she told me no one would take me on as a new patient that far along. i found out later that was completely untrue. i was naive with being my first pregnancy. now there is no way i would stay with an OB if i felt even a little uncomfortable. im sure you will all do just fabulous with your births! :hugs: its more scary the first time because you have nothing to draw experience from. its more fear of the unknown i think.


----------



## lozza1uk

Eggs & Soldiers I think you mean Crowned!

I've just made Earl Grey cupcakes. Amazingly (as i'm terrible at baking), they've turned out really nicely! Having just eaten one smothered in lime flavoured icing (i didn't have any lemon the recipe suggested) I'm feeling a bit sick though.


----------



## loolindley

order54bzt - Thats the 20% Mataland code.

I NEED a post nap sausage!


----------



## crowned

You're all making me hungry, and I already ate a ton of baking..... what else can I shove in my little piggy mouth?


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - YUM goats cheese! love it xxxx

I wish you lot could have my sausages... as i really dont want them :( but dont want to disappoint DH :cry: LOL

vitfa - order54bzt xxx

urgh ladies i think im coming down ill. my throat aches :cry:


----------



## emera35

Well I made crepes, savoury with peas, broccoli, cream cheese and cheddar (and ketchup for dipping, Roh was a bit suspicious of them, ketchup helps :haha:) and sweet for pudding with a dairyfree chocolate spread, banana and blueberries in. Roh got VERY chocolately! Saved some to do with butter and brandied oranges later on when OH gets home :thumbup:

Hey, what's so weird about egg and soldiers, or bangers and mash? Do you US ladies not have bubble n' squeak either? :shock:


----------



## lozza1uk

Quick question, is this the sort of thing i need to take to the hospital to wear in bed when i'm done? Its pretty horrible, but for £6 i can leave it there...
https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produ.../48341&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

wish i was having sausages for dinner but i've got lamb chops

went swimming this morn for the first time since being 'heavily' pregnant and it was lovely although i felt heavy when i got out!

then i had my NCT breastfeeding workshop which was good. no knitted boob though which i had heard about from friends, lol. we learnt about positions and baby led feeding etc

i got my jojo order, their clothes really are huge. also a bit disappointed that the white feeding top is a bit see-through and therefore the 'holes' are visible over the cover up bit. def one for wearing at home. great pyjama bottoms though that are more like leisure trousers/tracksuit bottoms so i will be wearing those lazying around the house.

im a piggy too. i just ate the majority of a bag of salt and vingear kettle chips! yum


----------



## emera35

Lozza that looks fine to me. I have some that have poppers to the waist, and they are fine. I brought them home as they didn't get ruined and will take them again this time.


----------



## citymouse

Bubble & squeak? Nope! I don't know what we have that would sound exotic to you... freedom fries? :rofl: and freedom toast? 

Just home from the vet. :/ Not ideal as they've finally found a heart murmur in my dog and now we have to go to the cardiologist. His breed (King Charles Spaniel) is very prone to Mitral Valve Defects and he's been clear up to now (half of them get it before 5 years... he's 6 1/2). They can live with it for years, but it makes me so sad to think that this could be the start of what will eventually kill him. :cry: My poor buddy. :( He's really one of my best friends, as lame as that sounds.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Girls, with all this food talk you're making me feelhungry! Emera, can you post that recipe you mentioned ages ago? Bread with stuff in, for eating whilst feeding? I need it, haven't stopped thinking about it! I might steal my parents' bread maker to make it. 

Well, OH has gone away for the weekend. I've come home and put on my new onsie (yes, after the terrible bum tearing incident i went to ebay and bought a new GIANT fleece one) I'm thinking this is more a dressing gown than PJs. SOOOOOOO comfy! and my new pajamas which i got in matalan (who knew you could get comfier things than normal PJ)

FT - ta for the voucher! I just bought 5 of those blankets, a jumper for OH, a lush furry hat for me, and slippers for hospital (if i end up going in) all for under £20 - amazaballs! What a brill shopping day i've had.


----------



## citymouse

Missy, I love the idea of you spending the whole weekend shopping online in your giant fleece footie pajamas.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse - sorry about your pup :hugs: I guess at least they've found it, can they put him on any meds to help?

Cupcake - sizes are huge aren't they! I bought the cream feeding top in medium and its massive. Will probably use it in the house only. I bought the blue one in small but that's not arrived yet. Their sizing is odd, i'm sure some other tops i've bought there are a M and fit OK.:shrug:

Emera thanks. I will buy and leave in the hospital dustbin when i check out!:haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh mousey I jsut did a big reply about your dog and it crashed and went away (sad). I'm so sorry to hear about the dog, my mum has cavaliers and they are such wonderful loving dogs. Can he live with it for a long time?

I wish I had the guts to go out in the onesie! This is it... not attractive
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqVHJB8E7yuqUr0GBPDDip5LMQ~~60_1.JPG
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, Lozza and Missy. I've had a little cry and now I'm okay. There are meds for it--they can have side effects, but what matters most is the big picture of his health.

It's just sad because he's always been my puppy, and now he's almost seven years old and I'm starting to realize he won't be around forever. I think especially with a baby on the way, looking forward to all the milestones to come in the future means also thinking about my poor little guy getting to be an old man. 

Aw, now I'm crying again. :dohh: I need to stop dwelling on it! 

Honestly, he has about the best, cushiest life of any dog I've ever heard of. Every day is heaven to him (except that he thinks we're really mean about sharing our food). As long as he is comfortable and safe I need to just focus on how great he has it. Plenty of dogs have horrible lives, and that is the real worth-crying-over tragedy.


----------



## emera35

City, you are right if you make your doggy's life just wonderful, then that's the best any of us, canine or otherwise could ever want! I'm sorry to hear about his condition, hopefully it can be managed and his life will stay happy and long :hugs:

.Missy- sure I'll root that recipe out soon as I can! :)

Just a word about nighties in hospital, and afterwards at home too, make sure you have a few you are happy to wear, no one warns you quite how much you sweat postpartum, seriously I was drenched every night! Especially if you have a stay in hospital, as they keep them at newborn cozy temperature, which is borderline tropical!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Awww mousey, now i'm crying. Losing a dog is just about one of the worst feelings ever. But he's got years in him yet. He'll know and love your LO for years yet!


----------



## wondertwins

Food talk!!! Yay. This makes my Friday happy. :happydance: Lozza- Earl grey cupcakes sound yummy. Were they hard to make?

Loo- I haven't had a nap yet, so I can't have a post nap sausage, but I could definitely go for a post lunch sausage. :thumbup:

Emera- Those crepes sound fantastic. :munch: 

Mouse- So sorry about your pup. :hugs: With such a cushy life, I hope he lives many, many more years in the lap of doggy luxury at Chez Mouse.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse - crying's totally understandable, until now/soon he's been your baby! My friend's got a dog and he really is like their child. She's 24 weeks pregnant and i think both the dog and them will take a while to get used to an actual baby in the house as well. Hopefully you've got a good few years to enjoy together yet!


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> .Missy- sure I'll root that recipe out soon as I can! :)
> 
> Just a word about nighties in hospital, and afterwards at home too, make sure you have a few you are happy to wear, no one warns you quite how much you sweat postpartum, seriously I was drenched every night! Especially if you have a stay in hospital, as they keep them at newborn cozy temperature, which is borderline tropical!

Thanks honey. 

Yes I so agree about the temp! I was on the PN ward for my first night in the hospital and was SOSOSOSOSOSO hot! I slept for about an hour. It was yukky. Then I got moved to AN and it was gorgeous and cool.


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- :cry: :hugs: i prayed for your pup

emera- bubbles and squeak? sounds like my boys' bath time. bubble bath and duck toys:haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

blessedmomma said:


> mouse- :cry: :hugs: i prayed for your pup
> 
> emera- bubbles and squeak? sounds like my boys' bath time. bubble bath and duck toys:haha:

Blessed, I so thought you were making a fart in the bath joke then :)

Bubble and squeak is basically left over veggies all squished together and fried. They are YUMMY.


----------



## beanzz

im due 14th! :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

Holy Moly - too much to catch up on for now as I'm about to be descended on by family :wacko:

Thanks for the Birthday wishes ladies :kiss:

City - I'll try and catch up later or tomorrow re your dog but as a fellow dog lover and owner I love mine like family members. Hope your little doglet is OK though :hugs::hugs:

Laters xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, everybody.

Sorry, Missy! I didn't mean to set you off. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

so sorry to hear about your dog citymouse i realy hope he has many years ahead of him. its great that he has had such a happy life so far! kisses for your pup xx

i am very sympathetic having my own dog problems as you all know... bit of an update, my pup is on strong steriods which seem to be doing the trick. the trouble is he is never going to be cured and we are going to have to be vigilant so we can pump him full of drugs if he suffers a trauma/illness again in the future. still just got to get on with it.

final nct day tomorrow


----------



## blessedmomma

MissyBlaze said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> mouse- :cry: :hugs: i prayed for your pup
> 
> emera- bubbles and squeak? sounds like my boys' bath time. bubble bath and duck toys:haha:
> 
> Blessed, I so thought you were making a fart in the bath joke then :)
> 
> Bubble and squeak is basically left over veggies all squished together and fried. They are YUMMY.Click to expand...

:rofl: theres plenty of that going on too! my 2 yr old has even had a couple accidents in the bath lately. he screams and gets all scared that his poop is gonna get him. its gross, but so funny at the same time. 

missy- that outifit is hideous, but actually looks so comfy

beanzz- he is lovely :cloud9:


----------



## emera35

Haha! Bubble and squeak is lush, its like leftover potato and root veg like carrots that have been boiled then mashed up with cabbage, you add an egg and then make it into patties, flour it and fry it in butter. I add cheese to mine too. Called bubble and squeak because that's what it sounds like when you cook it. Its lovely with bacon and a poached egg on top :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

my BF class is tomorrow!!!!!! im so excited!!!!!! :yipee:

look at me getting out of the house....


----------



## blessedmomma

emera35 said:


> Haha! Bubble and squeak is lush, its like leftover potato and root veg like carrots that have been boiled then mashed up with cabbage, you add an egg and then make it into patties, flour it and fry it in butter. I add cheese to mine too. Called bubble and squeak because that's what it sounds like when you cook it. Its lovely with bacon and a poached egg on top :thumbup:

anything fried in butter cant go wrong in my house. and cheese is just a huge bonus :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi: beanzz - ive added you to the front page with your :blue: bump :hugs:

ladies.... after my test for OC earlier i thought that wud be my lot for the day... but no. I was standing in the kitchen with DH and my right hip just gave way! Couldnt put foot down and take any weight on it :( had to get my wheelchair (which i use for training) out!! so im not on the sofa with legs up :dohh:

when i walked to doctors today my hip felt very pressured and i had to keep stopping... but as walking home was ok i forgot about it :(

start of that SPD thingy? what next.... :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

That;s weird FT! Doesn't sound right. ouchies. 

Welcome Beanzz

I'm watching OBEM now...


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- ouch!!!!! havent had spd, but heard its a nightmare!!!! :nope:


----------



## emera35

blessedmomma said:


> :rofl: theres plenty of that going on too! my 2 yr old has even had a couple accidents in the bath lately. he screams and gets all scared that his poop is gonna get him. its gross, but so funny at the same time.

:haha: :haha: :haha: Hysterical! Bless him! Last time Roh pooed in the bath i just heard OH scream, and Roh giggle. Went in and OH was fishing around under the bubbles to fish it out with a cup and chuck it down the loo. Roh kept turning round to watch what OH was doing, and then doing another little poo :haha: Roh thought it was the best game, as OH was being very overdramatic about it. When he stopped Roh was very dissappointed and was pointing into the bath shouting "more poo, more poo?" He asked for poo for the next few days when he got in the bath! :rofl: Kids :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Make sure you stretch, FT! Do butterfly stretches and seated pigeon: https://www.fitsugar.com/Work-Girl-Seated-Pigeon-208497

Oh, and I think you should go to yoga even if you've never done it before. Maybe call ahead or go in a few minutes early and talk to the teacher? My teacher asks everyone at the beginning of every class if they've done yoga before, and it's no big deal if they haven't. A good teacher will be able to instruct the class so that those with experience can do their thing and those without can understand the poses. Plus there are props and things to help you modify poses you're not completely comfortable with.


----------



## firsttimer1

missy -tell us what you think about OBEM when done :haha:

Blessed - yep - defo was ouchie :(

the good thing is OH is now finishing the cooking of our dinner ... he just said ''wow there is alot to think about isnt there?'' :haha:

He is finishing the:

Cooking of the toad in the hole
mashing the potato
frying up the cabbage and bacon in butter which i had boiled
Doing a gravy
Warming the plates

.... if this dinner comes out in one piece i will be VERY impressed. 

considering i once asked him to cook a pizza.... and he grilled it.


----------



## citymouse

LOL, in that link the girl has her leg up on her desk! Probably on your knee would do for now. :rofl: And lean forward until you feel the stretch in the back of your hip. Then repeat on the other side.


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, i bought a couple of those matalan nighties! I got a leaf one with buttons at the top - and a different coloured leaf one with buttons all the way down. and some coral coloured slippers for £2!

now that i have nighties and slippers - my labour bag shopping is complete! :dance:

Oooooo i can hear OH pouring gravy... dinner time!


----------



## mitchnorm

Crumbs girls.......i left the house before 7 this morning drove 250 miles to my appt and just drove all way home again...knackered is not the word. You have been busy on here

Cheers for that code ft
Happy birthday glow and em :happydance:
Thanks for all birthday stories...will read through them...promise
Mouse :hugs: for youx x x

I have read through all the pages but sorry for not replying to you all :cry:...feel bad when i cant catch up :nope:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mitch, you always impress me with your replies. I can NEVER remember what i've read and reply to people! I'm lame. 

OBEM - I am already crying. This pool birth looks so nice, they have such a nice attitude to birth. I feel bad for Kerry, someone needs to calm her down. Poor bear. 

For dinner tonight I am having... chicken breast with cheese, breadcrumbs and herbs plus some wedges and maybe peas...


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> .... if this dinner comes out in one piece i will be VERY impressed.
> 
> considering i once asked him to cook a pizza.... and he grilled it.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Mitch! :shock: That's a hell of a day. Normally that would call for drinking a large percentage of a bottle of wine. I guess you could have some... orange juice, or something. ;) Glad you're home safely!


----------



## loolindley

Mouse - I am so so sorry to read about your dog. Even the thought of anything happening to mine makes me upset. They really are part of the family and I'm sure that yours will remain as happy in later life as he has been for the first 6.5 years. :hug:

FT - sorry to hear about your pain. I have complete sympathy for you. My sciatica is agony some days and I can only hope it goes away when my lo arrives. 

My mum is wearing that ugly grey cardy I dreamed about last night. :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies havent caught up just packing los hospital bag how do u chose what 2 put in am stuck whaaaaaahhhh ha


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - i know its so confusing - have another look at the sticky thread at top of third tri maybe? :hugs:

missy - the thing is with that kerry, she totally psyched herself out. The mw even said (when she was very early on) ''kerry your not having a contraction yet'' as she was scccreeeaming. I guess its cos she had a tough birth before... so psychologicaly she just wacked herself out with worry. Was not pleasant to watch... esp in contrast to the amazing water birth! BUT she got through it and her baby was perfrect (as all babies are)

well credit when its due... DH made a good dinner. :haha:

looking forward to touring the horton mat unit tomorrow at noon... providing they are not too busy :dance:

Hip still hurts so still on sofa.... just hope its gone by the time i need to go up to bed :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

My dinner was a bit rubbish! Potatoes were yuk. I wish i'd had your OHs dinner. 

Totally agree, it was totally in her head. It would have been so useful if someone had sat her down in her pregnancy and told her that jsut becuase it's hard the first time doesn't mean it will be this time. It did look like a giant babber though! and there was a bit of a shoulder dystocia i think, ya?


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i think so - and im in noooo way saying it wasnt painful etc..... but defo at the begining she didnt help herself LOL xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh yeah for sure, i'm sure it hurts like hell! But they do reckon if you're tense that the pain is a billion times worse...


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i no what to put in it but its just wich 1 ive put
4 sleepsuits 
4 vests 
10 bibs 
2 dummys
14 nappys
nappy sacks
cotton wool
2 cartons of milk need to get 1 more
blanket
cardie
hat

any thing else hummmmmmm


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - On Matalan site....which nighties did you and Lozza get??? Really unsure which are the best


----------



## firsttimer1

i got one of each design on this page hun:
https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/product/fashion-to-buy-online//Leaf-Print-Button-Nightie/48340

not attractive i know but the buttons look handy LOL

mmmmm i really feel like a blueberry muffin.... now WHO wud have put that in my head.....? miiiitttccchhhhh!!??? LOL


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> i no what to put in it but its just wich 1 ive put
> 4 sleepsuits
> 4 vests
> 10 bibs
> 2 dummys
> 14 nappys
> nappy sacks
> cotton wool
> 2 cartons of milk need to get 1 more
> blanket
> cardie
> hat
> 
> any thing else hummmmmmm

danielle - not sure if this is a weird Q or not.... but do we wash/bath the baby whilst at hospital over night? :shrug:


----------



## emera35

I didn't realy wash oh in hospital FT and we were there a week. As he was early he was covered in vernix though, and thats really protective and good for their skin, so i didn't wash it off. I did top and tail him each morning and evening though and cleaned well around the cord stump :thumbup:

Arrrgh, i'm sooooooo looking forwards to that amazing newborn smell again! Its the best! :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> i got one of each design on this page hun:
> https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/product/fashion-to-buy-online//Leaf-Print-Button-Nightie/48340
> 
> not attractive i know but the buttons look handy LOL
> 
> mmmmm i really feel like a blueberry muffin.... now WHO wud have put that in my head.....? miiiitttccchhhhh!!??? LOL

:haha::haha: Get it right!!! It WAS a skinny one :winkwink::smug:

Thanks FT - I am looking at those ones but cant decide whether it is something I need to try on and might stick with Primark ones mmmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

> I didn't realy wash oh in hospital FT and we were there a week

EMERA - were expected to wash our OHs as well??!!! kinky! ;) :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Thanks FT - I am looking at those ones but cant decide whether it is something I need to try on and might stick with Primark ones mmmmm

if you have some Primarcheee (lol) ones hun then i wouldnt bother?? xxx

wish i cud pack my labour bag like danielle is, but want to pack when my baby bag arrives after jan 27th :dance: silly to be excited over a bag.... but i love them! all bags! bags. :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

Been told by hubby that I cant buy anymore bits for baby as plans are afoot for baby shower and gift ideas for people to get :happydance:

Have to concentrate on my hospital bag, nighties, toiletries, mat pads etc etc instead :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Those of you who got the boots changing bag, did you get it with the order you did or later? I ordered a pack of nappies and used the voucher and i got the nappies but no bag...


----------



## citymouse

LOLing for real, FT!


----------



## Widger

firsttimer1 said:


> crowned, yup as much as i want to meet this LO as soon as poss - there does seem to be some truth to the 40 weeks+ and a larger baby = slightly (only slightly i stress) better labour :haha: but we're see!

Ahem... this did not work that way for me, sorry! In fact, I won't be sharing my birth story as quite frankly, I was terrified the first time round and in denial and after it all I've decided that although I got through it, I really really really don't want to think about it until it is all over again. Loo - where is that ignore button you had earlier :haha: I NEVER watch OBEM as first time round I didn't even get through the opening credits without bursting into tears. Pathetic eh?

Well I made mousakka for dinner and was lovely I have to say. But boy what a day, Daniel was a real grouch and I couldn't wait for him to get to bed!!

Mitch - Sounds like you've had a pig of a day at work too and Citymouse - thinking of you :hugs:

Happy b'day to birthday girlies.

Emera - how did it go the other night with Roh in his toddler bed? I've been wondering whether to attempt this too but wondered if my boy is too young?

FT - I remember that the midwife washed Daniel in hospital the day after. He was born at 1pm the previous day and she gave him a top and tail (I had no idea what to do so was pleased she did it) in the morning. 


By the way, I did not buy any feeding tops at all when BFing. I think it was Lozza that got some from JoJo and was disappointed with quality? All I did was wear a top with a separate vest top underneath so I would bring down the strap of the vest on one side and then it also gave me protection underneath e.g. not showing flabby flesh :haha: so baby was kind of tucked up in between the two layers.... I'm hoping that makes sense? :dohh: I bought loads from h&m really cheap.


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> Those of you who got the boots changing bag, did you get it with the order you did or later? I ordered a pack of nappies and used the voucher and i got the nappies but no bag...

I got mine in store Missy so not sure about the arrangements when you order online...sorry


----------



## citymouse

Danielle, don't forget that somebody said to pack your own really soft toilet paper!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

it was me who was disappointed with the jojo feeding top quality. basically it is VERY obvious it is a feeding top and i would not wear it in public.

im hoping that once summer arrives i can just wear nice strappy summer tops/dresses and have easy access! lol


----------



## citymouse

Just a thought, laddies... In Connie's thread Amy says that they haven't gotten a lot of flowers or gifts... I thought maybe we could brighten up the thread by dropping off pictures of beautiful bouquets. Is that cheesy? Anyway, just an idea.


----------



## firsttimer1

> All I did was wear a top with a separate vest top underneath so I would bring down the strap of the vest on one side and then it also gave me protection underneath e.g. not showing flabby flesh

Thats not a bad idea widger - seen as i hv lots of vest tops, tshirts etc... wud save $ on feeding tops! xxx

Missy - no idea on boots bag as i got a free one with my pram, so never looked into it hun. maybe email them? xx

rashy - super soft toilet roll eh? wudnt hv thought of that! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

citymouse said:


> Danielle, don't forget that somebody said to pack your own really soft toilet paper!

hehe my trick for this was sensitive baby wipes:thumbup: into a nappy bag then bin

ft they came round the next day to bath lo i wanted to do it do the put a bath in my room and left me to it got some pics if ur intrested me dont look 2 good tho hehe x


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> Just a thought, laddies... In Connie's thread Amy says that they haven't gotten a lot of flowers or gifts... I thought maybe we could brighten up the thread by dropping off pictures of beautiful bouquets. Is that cheesy? Anyway, just an idea.

I think this is a LOVELY idea. shall we all find a picture of flowers each online now and then post it on her thread then? :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Just a thought, laddies... In Connie's thread Amy says that they haven't gotten a lot of flowers or gifts... I thought maybe we could brighten up the thread by dropping off pictures of beautiful bouquets. Is that cheesy? Anyway, just an idea.

I like that idea.....so we just all post up pics of bouquets etc from the internet??? I am up for that.....have you got the link handy?


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Danielle, don't forget that somebody said to pack your own really soft toilet paper!
> 
> hehe my trick for this was sensitive baby wipes:thumbup: into a nappy bag then bin
> 
> ft they came round the next day to bath lo i wanted to do it do the put a bath in my room and left me to it got some pics if ur intrested me dont look 2 good tho hehe xClick to expand...

awww yes please share them! i love seeing piccies of baby izzy :)


----------



## Widger

Sorry Mrs Cupcake, my brain can't remember anything anymore. Strappy tops underneath tops will work for you before then, promise!


----------



## firsttimer1

connies thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...-23-12-11-update-pg-39-a-40.html#post14993267


----------



## wondertwins

I'd forgotten about how toilet paper hurts. Ouchie. It wouldn't hurt to take some soft stuff with you, but TBH, I skipped TP while I was in the hospital. I used the squirty bottle filled with warm water to wash myself down. (And I refilled it as many times as desired since the toilet was right next to the sink). The squirty bottle is really magical! When I was clean, I'd start the elaborate process of putting a line of tucks pads (which are little round sheets infused with witch hazel) all up and down a ginormous maternity pad attached to my ginormous granny panties. During that time, I'd sorta air dry from my homemade bidet. Then I'd spray my lady bits with Dermoplast. Finally, I'd hold my breath as I pulled everything up and attempted to walk. 

Sheesh I'm exhausted just thinking about what a hassle that all was! To be fair... I had tearing and an episiotomy.


----------



## wondertwins

Brilliant idea to send e-flowers, City!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

just trying to convince my DH that i NEEEDDDDDDD fresh fruit smoothie..... :dance:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Thanks, FT (edit: and others!), glad the idea didn't sound ridiculous. I just thought seeing something pretty and knowing we'd all send real bouquets if we could might cheer Amy up a little.

Wow, WT! Sounds like a good process, though. Did the spray thing come from the hospital? 

I know at this point I should be thinking of the major life change coming, but honestly, my first thought is that in less than three months I'm going to have a very surprised hooha. :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

:flower: soorrryyyy hehe
 



Attached Files:







30062010056.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7









30062010063.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8









DSCF0071.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7









DSCF0045.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> connies thread:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...-23-12-11-update-pg-39-a-40.html#post14993267

Thanks FT - I had subscribed to her thread and forgot that I had :dohh:

Just 'sent' her a lovely bouquet...reminded me of my wedding bouquet:kiss:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Danielle, what a sweetie! Her little mits in the carseat picture are killing me!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thank you she was soo small that babygrow was prem baby up to 5lb and it was huge on her haha


----------



## firsttimer1

she is just adorable! :kiss:


----------



## wondertwins

Izzy is sooooo cute!!! :flower:

City, the hospital gave me the squirty bottle, the tucks and the spray, but you can find them at any pharmacy for when you get home. I little hoohah saver pack! :blush:

FT- Are your cravings turning healthy???? I'm not sure that I approve. :haha: What type of fruit smoothie?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

has any 1s movents changed to really deep 1s like inside. am sure hes got hickup but there evey second like something tapping my hip bone wireddd


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - to be honest the only REAL cravings ive had is for fruit (i ate BOXXXXXES of strawberries) and banana cake.

but yeh - tonight i want a strawberry and berry smoothie.... but alas, we do not have enough fruit. so tomorrow it shall be.... :(

right ladies, going to watch film with DH - catch u all tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## wondertwins

FT- Have fun with your DH. I know you've been a fruit fiend since the beginning, but I personally prefer your more evil temptations because they're more fun for my meal planning!!! So maybe toss some low fat vanilla ice cream in that smoothie and I'll support it. :haha:

I'm headed home to pick up DH. We're going out to dinner first and then heading into 3 hours of child birth class. I'll be lucky to stay awake the whole time. :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Good luck staying awake, WT! And enjoy dinner? I assume your DH is behaving himself now?

Danielle, I feel those little taps, too! They aren't quite like hiccups. Really almost like she's tapping away!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just sent amy a 'virtual' baby bouquet with a balloon and teddy! great idea

i could eat some fruit too but nothing exciting in the house


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh i have a loads of grapes....i will be having those then :haha:

Edit - oops just realised they gave me terrible runs.....aka diahorrea yesterday tmi sorry


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- great idea to send amy some flowers!:thumbup:

wt- oh the squirty bottle thing from the hospital. i always used nice warm water. even the times i didnt have an episiotomy. who needs toilet paper. makes me wanna pee thinking of that warm water :blush:


----------



## MissyBlaze

What kind of bottle do you use? I don't really get it. I noticed that my hospital has bidets in some rooms, not all though...


----------



## blessedmomma

missy- its just a plastic bottle they give you in the postpartum bag with the pads, maternity underwear, etc. it has a top on it that you can pop up to spray it or push it down and it closes it.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh i see, like a water bottle? Like a sports one?


----------



## lozza1uk

Blessed - we dont get any sort of post partum bag here I don't think, health service cutbacks!

Widger - the jojo tops are ok considering they were only £5 so will be handy to have the easy access whilst I get the hang of it. Not going to replace my whole wardrobe with them though. Most of my tops are fairly fitted though so will need some floatier summer ones!

Wt - cupcakes were easy, and I really can't bake! The tea flavour comes from infusing a tea bag in hot milk first. Never made a cupcake before so was impressed theyre not burnt or ruined!

Mitch - Ive just ordered a short sleeve button stripy night shirt from matalan, it was £6 before the 20% off so will be going in the bin after. Had no idea about size (how quickly will I shrink?) so got a size 16-18 which may end up tent-like as I'm normally a 12! Figure I'll look terrible whatever I'm wearing!


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza, I looked at the Jojo tops but they were 28" long and on me, that would almost be a dress. I have one Blooming Marvellous feeding top. It's ok, mahoosive as well. I think my strategy is going to be lots of feeding vests, or dresses that can easily drop a shoulder and to use the Lifft sling. I bought one with enough room to easily use it for discreet feeding and shall practice at home.

Lovely idea to send Amy some flowers, thanks Mouse.


----------



## lauraclili

It's taken me days to catch up! Sorry this post is going to be rubbish as I can't remember anything!

Birth stories are really interesting. Thank you all for sharing. 

DH has said we are defo going shopping for hospital bag stuff this weekend. I'm not that keen but he's insistent! I think it's me telling him how organised you all are! 

FT, your hip pain doesn't sound like SPD to me, or at least, its not the same as the symptoms I get. 

I really want pineapple at the moment. Is that still on the forbidden list? Or is a small amount ok? 

Finally, I've just had a little cry after seeing all the flowers in Amy's thread. 

X


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> I didn't realy wash oh in hospital FT and we were there a week
> 
> EMERA - were expected to wash our OHs as well??!!! kinky! ;) :haha:Click to expand...

Haha! :haha: good typo there :D I'm giggling!


----------



## emera35

Widger - Roh loves the toddler bed! This evening i've had to actively stop him from trying to go to bed. He kept announcing "bedtime" loudly and marching off and getting into bed and demanding a cuddle. This started at 4pm, and carried on every 20 minutes until bedtime, so safe to say its a hit :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

That's great, Emera! Must be nice not to have to worry about him resisting it!


----------



## emera35

City - It is, i just have a feeling that he hasn't really worked out that he can get out of it at any point though, if you know what i mean? Sort of dreading the day he figures that up :haha:


----------



## Skadi

I'm producing milk like a cow now and they are freezing it because I've brought them so much so I'm going to take advantage and have some wine with dinner and dump my next pumping! I didn't think I would be able to do that for months and months still so I guess that is the one nice thing about this situation. Other than meeting Keira extra early of course. :)

It snowed most of the day here and it is very icy, but knowing she wasn't inside me anymore made me a whole lot less nervous walking to the hospital. I can only imagine the panic attacks I would have had having to drive to work still pregnant! OH nearly killed himself on the way to work, his car hit an icy patch and did two 360s! Luckily it was very early in the morning and he managed to not hit anything.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I think I just felt a foot! right under my rib, on the other side to where i normally feel things. I had my hand there as it felt weird and something like swiped past. So weird!


----------



## kkl12

great idea to send Amy flowers :flower:

Happy Birthday Glow and Em!! My 30th birthday is tomorrow, sad I can't be drinking for it :wine: :blush:

Skadi- It snowed a lot here today too, first big snowfall of the winter.

Hope everyone has a great weekend - so glad it's Friday!!! :dance:


----------



## citymouse

Skadi, oh, you have completely earned a glass of wine! Dedicate a few sips to me, I'm so jealous! 

How scary about your DH. So glad he's all right! And hope you got to hold Keira tonight. Funny how she and Connie are so little now but they will be "big sisters" to all the other March babies!


----------



## Skadi

MissyBlaze said:


> I think I just felt a foot! right under my rib, on the other side to where i normally feel things. I had my hand there as it felt weird and something like swiped past. So weird!

Oh gosh I miss that feeling, I had just started feeling it maybe a week before. I started to be able to feel her hard little heels through my skin. What a crazy feeling! :happydance:


----------



## Skadi

kkl12 said:


> Skadi- It snowed a lot here today too, first big snowfall of the winter.

Isn't it crazy getting our first real snow of the year this far into winter?!


----------



## Skadi

citymouse said:


> Skadi, oh, you have completely earned a glass of wine! Dedicate a few sips to me, I'm so jealous!
> 
> How scary about your DH. So glad he's all right! And hope you got to hold Keira tonight. Funny how she and Connie are so little now but they will be "big sisters" to all the other March babies!

I'll dedicate most of the sips to you ladies! :flower:

I almost cried when he told me, I don't know what I would have done if something happened to him now. :/

I really hope I can tonight too! I can't wait to reach March for that to start happening!


----------



## citymouse

Mmm... dedicated sips of wine... droooool... :haha: I'm getting desperate!

So a thread in 3rd tri has just made me think. It was about telling your family when you go into labor. Now, for me, their showing up at the hospital isn't a possibility because they all live across the country (and they wouldn't be allowed in, anyway). But now I'm starting to think about having MIL on the phone every five minutes wanting to know the status of my vajayjay. 

Woe is me! :rofl: In-laws, who knew it would be such a pain to deal with them?


----------



## Skadi

I was lucky, my FIL lives in Jamaica and MIL is visiting Jamaica until the 17th! I was happy to have my parents present but I wouldn't have wanted his parents there... it just isn't the same thing.


----------



## Kel127

Looks like we have another March baby born early. This is from Buttonnose's journal today!!



> Little Man & Buttonnose are delighted to announce the early but safe arrival of Little Man's baby brother! Baby arrived this afternoon at 15.15 by emergency c-section weighing a healthy 3lbs 11ozs, he's breathing alone for now but may need a little CPAP later on
> 
> Poor Button went for her consultant's appt yesterday and was diagnosed with severe pre-eclampsia and HELLP syndrome yesterday, so as you can imagine the last 24 hrs has been a little crazy for the Button family.
> 
> Huge congrats Button, Mr Button & Little Man, can't wait to meet the newest addition!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wowee, there are lots of us having babies now! 

Skadi, it's a very weird feeling isn't it? It must be nice to be able to stroke those little heels and knees and fists though. I love that you're coming on here to cheer us all on. 

xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow its so amazing that there are now 3 of us who've had their babies. It makes things for me feel so real and how close they are... and how unprepared! It makes me realize how many things I still need to get... but in actuality those are just little things, its more important that we have a healthy baby.

Congrats to the Button family and to you Skadi, I hadn't had chance to say anything yet.


----------



## Skadi

Oh wow, 3 of us now! That is unbelievable. Where are we all going to meet up when all the babies have arrived?!

We got to hold Keira tonight! So exciting! I posted a few pics in my thread.


----------



## loolindley

Skadi - do pleased you got to hold Keira. What a perfect moment for you :hugs:

Laura - you have to have about 10 full pineapples for it to do anything :haha:

Achey night for me. Dead legs, but STILL managed to get cramp :shrug: and general acheyness. 

Oh is going so sand the crib we have been given in order to paint it white. Does anyone know if we have to use a special paint that is baby friendly?


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning.....could not sleep in so thought i would catch up

Congrats to buttonose...another one and the first boy :happydance:

Skadi - glad you got to.hold keira....going to go check out your thread for pics now :thumbup:

Loo - i guess there must be special nonflaking, non toxic paint you get...in csse baby chews on it later. I would google.....i dont really know the answer

Lozza - thanks for matalan nighty tip.....i am usually size 10....i just think any larger than 12-14 will be massive.....not sure on their sizes. Going to try my primani special on and buy a couple more of those maybe.....pushing the boat out at £7 :haha:

Happy birthday kkl :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Found something called naturepaint. Looks about right.


----------



## emera35

Was going to say about paint, main thing is its non-toxic and doesn't emit fumes, I've seen naturepaint before, that should be fine ;)

Amazing another baby arrived, and a little man too! Congratulations to Buttonose and family!

Skadi- so glad you got to have cuddles with Kiera, she's just beautiful! :cloud9:


Well, I slept really badly, and woke up feeling sick :( boo! Rubbish, wish OH was off but he's working all day and my mum is dog sitting, so I'm stuck on my own feeling crap. Ah well, suppose I'll just buck up and get on with it, lovely and sunny outside, which is a bonus! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Good morning!

Just a quick R&R but CONGRATS to buttonnose and to skadi for holding her GORGEOUS keira :dance:

we are just trying to get hold of the maternity reception to see if todays tour is on......

will sign on later ladies! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - sunnybutvery cold....wrap up warm x x hope you feel less fed up soon :hugs:

I just went through all the clothes, blankets and towels i have bought as i am kicking off the washing activites today :thumbup:. I have serious underestimated how much there is :haha:....but when you count everything i am sure its not too excessive:blush:. I am sure i havent got enough new born stuff....i have some onesies and babygros but more newborn up to 10lbs from mothercare and primark....hmmmmmm. Was very aware not to overbuy stuff tht was too small in case baby was big and it just didnt fit....but then i dont want her to be drowned in stuff either :winkwink: 

Its a minefield!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I am jealous ft! Wish I was going there. Wave for me. Let us know how it goes. X


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mitch, I'm the same, I have no idea how much stuff I'm going to need but I'm sure I've not got enough! 

Someone just put this on my facebook wall. It will be us next year! https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=MLErNXIYjMg&v=MLErNXIYjMg&gl=GB


----------



## lauraclili

That video is hilarious! Poor daddy stuck in the crib! 

Congratulations Button on the birth of your little boy. Congratulations Skadi on hold Kiera, she's so beautiful! 

I hope you get on your tour today FT.

loo, I was going to suggest naturepaint... 

As for having too much stuff... I have no idea! I've decided to make it up as I go along and hope for the best. I've put some money aside though so that I can go shopping when LO is here and I know what gender he/she is... But I have almost nothing newborn, some sleepsuits and best in 0-3 and that's about it. DH says we have plenty but my mum says we'll get a shock at how much we need. I'm tempted to believe my mummy though because she's actually done it before! :haha: 

I hope you all have a fabulous day today.

X


----------



## loolindley

We have a nappy box full of vests that were given to us but in babygros we have 3 newborn and 3 0-3 months. That's it!!! We didn't want to buy a pile just in case it was a big baby, but also because we don't know the gender. We are assuming we will get gifts of babygros too (because that's what we always buy as gifts!). If we don't though my oh will be dashing to the shops to get some more!!!

My sil got given so much stuff that her little girl never wore half of it. That seemed like such a shame.


----------



## emera35

Mitch, its tricky with baby clothes isn't it! I have put by a selection of premature clothes currently (which we had to send my mum out to get for roh as the up to 10lb stuff was like putting him in a duvet case!) And as the weeks go by I'll put those away in favour of early baby stuff (up to 7.5lb) unless I have a massive chunker then those with fit certainly for the first couple of weeks, although a 7lb baby will be fine in standard newborn stuff to be honest as long as you have 5 or so vests 5 babygrows and maybe a couple of outfits, a cardie and then a couple of pairs of socks gloves an hats, you'll be fine! Also you'll get bought an insane amount of stuff! When I got home from hospital the pile of cards and presents from all sorts of random long lost family took about an hour to open!! 

People forget too that its still possible to buy stuff once baby is here, so if you are short of anything just order it after, or sen someone out for it :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

That's a good point emera. We actually live about a 3 second drive from mothercare so it wouldn't be the end of the world! 

I really thought you were all talking about naturePANTS - I was mixed up. 

I've just emptied and cleaned out the (evil horrible) cupboard under the sink.


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy 30th Birthday kkl!! Stretch the celebrations out as long as you can!

I know I have nowhere near enough clothes but I live within 2 minutes of 24hr tesco, sainsburys and 5 mins from mothercare, babies r us and a boots so I think I'll wait til it's here and I know what I actually need.

Skadi - great photos, I love the look of adoration in your DH's face as he gazes down, so cute!

Off to visit my friend this afternoon to borrow some bits from her then we'll hopefully make a start on decorating the nursery!


----------



## emera35

Missy, I hate the cupboard under the sink, its truely evil! :shock: cleaned it out last week, there were spiders :(

Lozza enjoy your decorating!

Kkl happy birthday! :cake:

Ergh feeling really ropey now, really sicky, and like I'm going to have the runs (sorry bit tmi!) Also have a really sore throat and my ears ache. :dohh: just want to lie down and die for the day really! Couldn't find any paracetamol in the house, so just had some Calpol :haha: same thing I guess, but just less as it doesn't have a dosage above age 6 so I treated myself as a 6 year old! :lol: hopefully Roh will have a good nap soon, so I can too!


----------



## Skadi

Thanks! 

lol I was worried about buying too much newborn clothes too because I didn't know how long she would fit in them, now I can probably go crazy buying a ton of them for her! I'll hold off until she is about to be discharged though, I am not sure what weight she will need to be at or if its just that she needs to be gaining weight consistently. She has a ton of 3 month and up clothing though.

Happy Birthday kkl!


----------



## firsttimer1

Had the tour! The horton is lovely and the MWs all seemed really nice :dance: Love the look of the birth pool - though not sure how i will get in it - looked high :haha:

The MW doing the tour sd she reallllly recommends aromatherepy so im going to look into it more now x

hope your all good... my footy team is losing so not the best of moods :grr:


----------



## loolindley

Just had my kitchen fitter round. So exciting. He is doing it at cost price for us with a minute labour charge as I have known him forever. It still came in though at 10K. :cry: think I need to do some serious sucking up to oh when the rugby has finished. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - thats great, wish i had a new kitchen :( well to be fair - just need kitchen tops... but its still $$$$ 

oooo and just seen its Kk's bday :cake: HAPPY BDAY HUN! :dance:

My footy team just had a good onside goal ruled as off side..... needless to say..... digger bet hold tight! :grr:


----------



## citymouse

*17,000 posts! *

We are truly the chattiest month EVER!


----------



## loolindley

Happy Birthday KK!!!! I celebrated by having a nap. 

It was a GREAT nap. 

To be fair FT, I would never normally spend so much money on a kitchen, but we are doing our dream one as we won't be replacing it for a gazzilion years. :haha: we might celebrate the baby leaving home with a new kitchen!!


----------



## kymied

We went to Babies R Us last night to set up a registry for our baby shower and discovered there is so much we don't know anything about like:

How do you choose a crib mattress? Foam? Springs? Density?

How do you choose a baby monitor? My husband wants a video one because they're cool. I think we don't really need it. We're planning on co sleeping for the first couple months but what do we do with him in the evening when we're up and he's sleeping? Are the movement sensors needed/useful or just for neurotic parents?

Baby gates/fences? Where do we want them and what kind?

Car seats: We have an infant seat already but what do we get for when he's a toddler?

Breast pumps/bottles/pacifiers(dummies?) Do we need these? I plan to breast feed and stay home for six months do I still need to pump? Do I need an electric pump? What kind of bottles? Do you NEED pacifiers?

There is SO much that we just don't know about!


----------



## crowned

kymied said:


> We went to Babies R Us last night to set up a registry for our baby shower and discovered there is so much we don't know anything about like:
> 
> How do you choose a crib mattress? Foam? Springs? Density?
> 
> How do you choose a baby monitor? My husband wants a video one because they're cool. I think we don't really need it. We're planning on co sleeping for the first couple months but what do we do with him in the evening when we're up and he's sleeping? Are the movement sensors needed/useful or just for neurotic parents?
> 
> Baby gates/fences? Where do we want them and what kind?
> 
> Car seats: We have an infant seat already but what do we get for when he's a toddler?
> 
> Breast pumps/bottles/pacifiers(dummies?) Do we need these? I plan to breast feed and stay home for six months do I still need to pump? Do I need an electric pump? What kind of bottles? Do you NEED pacifiers?
> 
> There is SO much that we just don't know about!

I don't know about all of them, but I know using a pacifier is a choice. Some parents like it because it soothes their child, others don't because they don't want to have to deal with weaning the kid off of it, and some babies don't even like them at all. Totally your choice.
Breast pumps - you don't need it if you plan on solely breastfeeding. I only got a small manual one for the occasion time when DH might need to care for baby and I'm not available to feed (hair appointment, etc). If you want to go away frequently and leave baby with a sitter or if it's important that your OH can help with feedings, then a pump could be handy.
Car seats - you can get the next-level carseat, but you won't need it until your baby is nearly a year old, so don't worry too much about getting one right away - you have lots of time!
Baby gates - at the top and bottom of stairs and any doorways you don't want baby to get through (we're going to put one at the doorway to DH's office because the kitty litter is in there and I REALLY don't want to find baby playing in that EVER!)
Baby monitors- they're nice if you have a big house and can't hear your baby wherever you are. We're not getting one because our house is tiny and I'll be able to hear the baby wherever I am. If we were getting one, I'd aim for a video one because you don't have to sneak in there to check if baby is comfortable, has dummy/pacifier in, etc - you can just look at the video to find out why it's crying or even just to check it's warm and happy.
That's about all I can help with - other ladies have anything to add?


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, the parents I know all swear by their video baby monitors. At a certain point, babies wake themselves up at night but often settle without needing you. A video monitor will let you check the baby without going in/opening the door and waking him/her up further.

As for crib mattresses, I've just heard to get a firm one. We had to order one last year when my nephew came to visit, so happily that decision's made. I know I'd waffle way more now!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ohh, FT i'm a massive fan of aromatherapy. I got a LOAD for xmas from my mama plus a gorgeous box to keep it all in. Oh gets cross because I always make different rooms smell of things. He accused me of making the conservatory smell like a swimming pool the other day (i used tea tree oil in there as it smelled a bit damp). 

Kymied - i'm the same! I keep going into stores and looking at stuff still i nearly cry, then getting confused and leaving! haha


----------



## kymied

My grandmother gave me a beautiful aromatherapy night light and lavender oil. She (and my cousin) says it's fantastic for calming newborns. I've never thought about using it for the birth. What scents would you suggest for the labor/birth?


----------



## mitchnorm

They recommended aromatherapy and perhaps taking a massage oil into hospital at my nct class last week :thumbup:. Didnt get chance to check in town today though

I did however sort lots of things :happydance:. Got 2 nighties, strappy ones from primark, only £4 each, really comfy, seamless....a dressing gown, towelling one only a tenner, some slippers £3....picked up some more newborn baby vests, £2 for 3. Also went to.boots bought 50 maternity pads (aka surfboards :haha:), travel shampoo and conditioner, shower gel, cooling spray, some more baby wipes, breast pads, lip balm etc etc. So hospital bag coming on nicely. Unfortunately no actual bag.....really want to get a new holdall with wheels and debenhams have some great ones online but didnt have in either stores i went to.

Knackered now......have done one big loads of baby whites, clothes, towels and blankets. :happydance:. Just picked up a chinese meal for 2 at M&S...sorted.

Second nct tomorrow :thumbup:

Kymied - i amjust about clueless too. We did get a video monitor for the same reasons as the other ladies...it also has temp monitor through same device. Mattress.....it depends, we have a cot which converts into a bed and lasts up to 3-4 years so they recommend having a sprung mattress not just foam...lasts longer and firmer. I would recommend a pump for those times you cant bf or want hubby to.take a shift.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oils which I think are good for labour...
Lemon - lovely sunny smell which makes me feel really happy and summery
mandarin - similar to the above
Clary sage - can be useful if contractions go off. (don't touch it before labour though)
Lavender - nice and calming
Frankincense (although I dislike the smell of this personally) - great for anxiety. 
Peppermint (I carry this wherever i go) stops nausea.

Can't think of any more at the moment but if i do i'll let ya know. They're ace if you can get some in a carrier oil (like grapeseed or even plain olive) to have for a gorgeous strong lower back massage.


----------



## emera35

kymied said:


> We went to Babies R Us last night to set up a registry for our baby shower and discovered there is so much we don't know anything about like:
> 
> How do you choose a crib mattress? Foam? Springs? Density?* I'd definitely get a firm one, it really depends if you have a crib that will convert to a small bed, or if you'll buy a toddler/single bed later. If you will replace the bed, then don't spend out on an expensive mattress as for 2 or so years use a cheap one will be fine (ie. basic firm foam) If you have a crib/bed then get a mid-range price firm mattress that will hold up to a toddler jumping up and down on it! We bought a firm foam mattress that was the cheapest in the range for our crib(cot) and its still totally like new and good to use for this baby. Doesn't even need cleaning as we always used a plastic protector  *
> 
> How do you choose a baby monitor? My husband wants a video one because they're cool. I think we don't really need it. We're planning on co sleeping for the first couple months but what do we do with him in the evening when we're up and he's sleeping? Are the movement sensors needed/useful or just for neurotic parents? *This is very much down to your circumstances and personal preference. We got a top of the range audio monitor and its been excellent. I can hear everything and have always been able to hear Roh's breathing clearly on it. I would never have left him moaning or crying early on anyway, even if i could see he looked alright, so having that ability wasn't needed for me. Also even if i could have checked he was tucked in on a video monitor i would still want to check on him in person a few times in the evening anyway, so that was the basis for our decision. I have to admit though, in the last few months i have been wishing i had a video monitor, as he's been waking easily when i go and tuck him in before i go to bed, and especially with him in a bed now, it would be handy to see that hes still in it, and hasn't fallen out still asleep. So given my time again i'd maybe have gone for the video option  I've never seen the point of movement sensors, i think i'd be more paranoid with them than without to be honest, although some parents find them extremely reassuring! If you plan to co-sleep then they surely aren't needed though *
> 
> Baby gates/fences? Where do we want them and what kind? *Definitely get the kind with a door in that you can open, unless you are especially gymnastic and have long legs and can balance a cup of tea and a sandwich and a baby in your arms whilst vaulting over them! Generally you'll want them at the top and bottom of the stairs and across any doorway you want to close off, so kitchen, utility, office, places you don't want jammy fingers. We've just had one for ages, closing off the sitting room, which we have totally made child safe and use the gate to keep Roh in there if he is ever unattended. Now we have childproofed the rest of the house and fitted a high up bolt to the bathroom we use it across the kitchen door only. You won't need the gates for at least 6 months or so though, unless you have pets to shut away from the baby *
> 
> Car seats: We have an infant seat already but what do we get for when he's a toddler? * As has been mentioned, the infant seat will last until your baby weighs over 9kg or is about a year old. No rush. After that there are lots of options, but you don't need to worry about it much at this point
> *
> Breast pumps/bottles/pacifiers(dummies?) Do we need these? I plan to breast feed and stay home for six months do I still need to pump? Do I need an electric pump? What kind of bottles? Do you NEED pacifiers? * You don't NEED any of this, but you may decide you want some of it later on. Don't panic, the stores will still be open, and you'll still be able to leave the house after the baby comes, so you can buy stuff as and when you decide you want or need it
> *
> There is SO much that we just don't know about!

Hope that's helpful, and sorry if its repeating stuff!

By the way i swear by lavender oil, i still put one drop in Roh's bath each night, and always have, and when he was particularly disturbed with his sleep i'd put a drop on a muslin cloth and hang it on the side of his cot or put it under the sheet :)


----------



## emera35

Missy, thanks alot for that info, thats really helpful! Is Geranium oil any good in labour? I've always used it in my baths during my periods, as its meant to be great for balancing women's systems and easing menstrual cramps, so i wondered if it would have the same effect in labour?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oooh, I don't know about geranium oil. I bet it smells amazing... I've not used it though. I have to say i also LOVE Rose and Jasmine (lovely and relaxing and often bring back lovely gardeny grandmothery memories) but the genuine oils cost crazy money.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, did you call into radio1 today? Someone did and i'm sure she was called Ems, chilling with little Roh!


----------



## emera35

Aww, no Missy, it wasn't me! We spent the afternoon dancing to the crap music on 4music channel :haha:

I love Geranium, it smells lovely, my only worry with using it is if it eases cramps through reducing them, then it might not be so helpful for labour! I love a mix of Jasmine, ylang ylang with something zingy like lemon to cut through it, mmmm, relaxing and stimulating at the same time! :) I splash out on a little bottle of the pure Jasmine oil once a year as a treat, costs a bomb though, you're right!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just typed a long post about my day at nct but B&B ate it.......

anyway it was really good and we did loads of practical tasks like change babies (dolls), bathing, swaddling etc and learnt about induction and when things go wrong like ceseareans etc

also got a swaddle blanket today which looks good.

we are not bothering to get a monitor before the birth because we live in a small house and baby will be sleeping in out room. we will prob get one a bit later though!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Where do you get it from Em? I would love some, it's SUCH a yummy smell. Have you tried Flying Fox shower gel from Lush? That's nice and jasminey...


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - i love lavendar so think im going for that :)

Just had a dominos pizza with chillis - YUM ... but still hungry :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Oh, sounds lovely! I like the smell in Lush :haha: I use all organic stuff though, mostly Closer to Nature, and some Neal's Yard stuff, but its pricey, so not often! The store i bought the Geranium oil in has closed down now :cry: I'll check the brand on the bottle though!...


----------



## emera35

Missy - this is the particular oil i have its one of my favourites! Geranium oil All the oils i have at the moment are from this brand, and they are very high quality :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Ooh Cupcake, sounds like the NCT class was good, the content is pretty much identical to the one we did :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Thanks for that site, looks lovely. I may have to order some more oils (i'm terrible...) 

Rose oil is £99 for 5mls!


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> Rose oil is £99 for 5mls!


I know! :cry: I have the 5% one in coconut oil i think it is, from that company, its lovely :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

OoOOOoooOOOOOooooo coconut - my fav smell/taste/anything :)

cupcake - glad NCT was productive! :) Hope we get to dress a baby etc at ours.... as i have NO clue :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've heard recently that coconut water is meant to be amazing. Like really good for dehydration. My NCT lady said it was ace for labour... i might get some. 

I'm gonna order that rose and coconut, yum yums


----------



## Widger

Coconut water was being passed around my training session the other week and I had some (supposed to be good after training hard - not that I was)......... it tasted (not that I've tried it) like donkey's pee :rofl: Well I thought it did, only one person liked it.

Hang on............. I've just seen the title..... 3 BABIES????? I need to check out the front page


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy i heard coconut water is great too..... may just hv to get me some.... :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

yup 3 babies - skadi, amy and buttonnose. 2 girlies and 1 boy baby xxx


----------



## emera35

Widger - :rofl: Donkey pee eh? :haha: I quite like coconut water, reminds me of being in Thailand when they just cut the top off the coconut and stick a straw in. Yum! Even better if they pour a bit of rum in first! :dance:


----------



## kymied

Emera Thank you so much for your help! I know a bunch of this stuff we won't need for a while but as we were given a ton of hand me downs I want to make sure we put enough of an assortment of items on the registry for everyone who wants to give us gifts.


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmmm pina colada....my fav drink....first thing i think about when coconuts mentioned. Followed closely by dark choc bounty yummy.

Just digging into a bag of Twirl bites......shop out of giant choc buttons....watching Monty Python and the search for the Holy Grail:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - my fav film ever :dance: closely follwed by Monty Python Life of Brian and The wedding singer (Adam sandler) x enjjoooyyyy

but now i need chocolate. or cake. and i have neither :(

aso after seeing the ward today im VERY impatient now to meet LO :( i dont know how to get time to go quiiiccckkkker :(


----------



## Widger

I love coconut too....of the bounty chocolate variety so was really upset the coconut water tasted disgusting.... most things that are good generally do :haha:

Congrats to Buttonnose and Skadi - so glad you got to give your little one a cuddle.


Arrghhhhh all these babies are making me think that this one could come any minute... I know it is highly unlikely but Mitch going out today and buying all that stuff has me in a panic.

Ok, so I started writing a list of all the stuff I needed to get down from the attic and what I needed to buy in the shops. Can you believe I forgot about newborn nappies? :rofl: It wasn't very successful shop. I bought cotton wool, muslin as Daniel has nearly lost all his and that was it! There were no breast pads in the shop or Lansinoh, or anything else for that matter. Anyway, suppose it is a start. I was so looking forward to buying a new newborn outfit to buy first proper purchase for this baby but nothing about :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Love life of brian best...but havent seen this one for a while.

LoveAdam Sandler...good taste. Have the wedding singer and my fav film 50 first dates...you seen? Makes me cry everytime. I walked down the aisle that version of Somewhere over the Rainbow that of the end of the film:kiss:

Want a good sandler film......Happy Gilmore....hilarious:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahh i love 50 first dates. i watched an adam sandler film last (chuck and larry) and am watching a drew barrymore one right now (going the distance) :)

i LOOOVEEEEEE little nicky and the waterboy - HUUUGEEEE sandler fan :)

widger - good prep :) even without the nappies LOL

im running out of things to do for baby.... suppose i need to do a music playlist .... and get some lavender oil......


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh going the distance is the one with justin long in it......liked that. Get hold of happy gilmour for a good sandler film too

Widger - we still have plenty of time i hope...i just needed to get a start made on this stuff as i have a few hectic weekends at college coming up:nope:. Asda event for nappies:happydance:.....i think tesco got some details on them too x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Bum, my boobs has just leaked all over the flippin sofa. Gross


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> Bum, my boobs has just leaked all over the flippin sofa. Gross

:haha::haha::haha::haha:.....no good missy.

Had no leakage over here....i dont think mine work :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mine are weird. If I lie on my side it just pours out!


----------



## firsttimer1

ive not leaked yet either :nope: but suppose thas a good thing??


----------



## emera35

:cry: :cry: :cry: I want chocolate, OH is at work and i can't go out as Roh is asleep :(

Don't know what to do now :(


----------



## firsttimer1

i do too.... lets :cry: together :(


----------



## emera35

FT i never leaked a drop until after Roh was born, 4 days after if you breathed on them it sprayed out, so yeah, nothing to worry about, be thankful!! I had my first proper leak today though, got what felt like nipple cramp(ouch!) and then leaked. Took me by surprise. Guess the girls know what they are doing this time round :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh, FT, just s you know, they actually have the oils and massage oil at the Horton, so you don't need to bring your own (unless you want it at home too).


----------



## mitchnorm

Anyone else want to finish work now? :cry: dont want to go back Monday

My belly felt REALLY heavy today walking around shops.....like baby has moved right down low


----------



## Widger

Oh Missy.... :rofl: I love how you just have to tip to one side and it comes out :haha:

I never had this problem and don't seem to this time either. The only time I ever leaked really was in the morning after a long stretch of sleep, by the time I woke up they were bulging, waiting for a baby to drain :haha:

Right - I'll be stocking up at the baby asda even then!!


----------



## emera35

I have chocolate spread, and also cocoa powder, wondering if i could concoct something, but i know it just won't be the same :(


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: I want chocolate, OH is at work and i can't go out as Roh is asleep :(
> 
> Don't know what to do now :(

Iwill send you some of my twirl bites....they are yum:blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

MissyBlaze said:


> Oh, FT, just s you know, they actually have the oils and massage oil at the Horton, so you don't need to bring your own (unless you want it at home too).

SCORE!!! :happydance: thanks for tip hun :)

mitch - yup i feel the same. i only went out to a few shops today and my tummy kept hardening and was uncomfy.. i feel heavy and HUGE. i swear i look 9 months... :cry:


----------



## emera35

mitchnorm said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: I want chocolate, OH is at work and i can't go out as Roh is asleep :(
> 
> Don't know what to do now :(
> 
> Iwill send you some of my twirl bites....they are yum:blush:Click to expand...

can you email them?! :D


----------



## Widger

kymied said:


> We went to Babies R Us last night to set up a registry for our baby shower and discovered there is so much we don't know anything about like:
> 
> How do you choose a crib mattress? Foam? Springs? Density?
> *I just bought a cheapish foam mattress for Daniel's moses basket but paid good money for a decent cot mattress. I love having a decent mattress myself that is hard, good springs etc and thought that this one would last him as it is a cot bed, his didn't have springs but it cost about £100+*
> 
> How do you choose a baby monitor? My husband wants a video one because they're cool. I think we don't really need it. We're planning on co sleeping for the first couple months but what do we do with him in the evening when we're up and he's sleeping? Are the movement sensors needed/useful or just for neurotic parents?
> *I didn't buy a monitor. Even though have a 3 bed house I personally didn't want to become too obsessed by checking baby all the time. In the beginning weeks I was pretty much glued to the baby anyway and once he'd been moved to his bedroom it was only next door. I was given a friend's monitor in the end which I did find useful when I was visiting parents etc so it is defo useful but I didn't spend any money on getting a decent one. Think it is personal preference, whatever makes you feel more comfortable *
> 
> Baby gates/fences? Where do we want them and what kind?
> *I don't have any/never had any - god I sound such a cheapskate  Every time I'm upstairs etc, I close the door so my wandering son can't get out. He's always learnt not to go anywhere near the stairs, well, he snakes all the way down on his front now. I'm not sure whether it was because he didn't have them there so always knew to stop, or just a brainbox  Anyway, again, it is what you feel most comforable with. It wasn't that I didn't agree with them or anything. I just thought oh I'll buy those when he starts crawling/walking and I just didn't get round to it *
> 
> Car seats: We have an infant seat already but what do we get for when he's a toddler?
> *No need to worry about this as your baby will be in it to at least 12 months *
> 
> Breast pumps/bottles/pacifiers(dummies?) Do we need these? I plan to breast feed and stay home for six months do I still need to pump? Do I need an electric pump? What kind of bottles? Do you NEED pacifiers?
> *I bought a medela swing electric pump that never ever worked on me. I don't know why..... I tried about 4 times at different times - sometimes a month apart - yet still could not get anything out of it!! I then bought a manual pump as a friend said she had the same issue and hey presto.... it was gushing out!! (Sorry, prob tmi)
> 
> As for dummies, I didn't bother buying any to start with. Wasn't sure if I was going to try it out or not and after day 4 (Daniel cried all day long), I bought one, put it in and it worked. He did have reflux we found out after this so for him it was really soothing. There is no right or wrong answer to having them, it is whatever works for you so you don't have to buy them, but could have a pack close by just in case *
> 
> There is SO much that we just don't know about!

Hope this gives you another perspective.... I suppose I didn't have to register anything for a baby shower so never thought that far in advance. Lucky you Kymied!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

my bump has started to feel heavy too. i get tired standing up too long...

i feel a bit pathetic to be honest because i feel like i have quite a long way to go yet.

the braxton hicks are getting on my nerves, not painful but tight and distracting


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> Oh, FT, just s you know, they actually have the oils and massage oil at the Horton, so you don't need to bring your own (unless you want it at home too).
> 
> SCORE!!! :happydance: thanks for tip hun :)
> 
> mitch - yup i feel the same. i only went out to a few shops today and my tummy kept hardening and was uncomfy.. i feel heavy and HUGE. i swear i look 9 months... :cry:Click to expand...

Me too.....hope i dont get too much bigger :haha:...but its going to happen i guess


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm sure i'm just a freak! I gave up work at 23 weeks. My head was just nowhere near into it. I was really struggling and i fell down the stairs and hurt my back, so i was signed off for a month...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera, why dont you make a hot chocolate?


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: I want chocolate, OH is at work and i can't go out as Roh is asleep :(
> 
> Don't know what to do now :(
> 
> Iwill send you some of my twirl bites....they are yum:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> can you email them?! :DClick to expand...

Erm...probably not the same :cry: sorry. :haha:


----------



## emera35

Oh Mitch i'm the same with feeling heavy with walking. I also know its going to get worse! :wacko:
I have a horrid problem, if i sit down for long periods and i'm not lying on my left with a pillow between my legs then when i stand up it feels like my pubic bone is literally about to break in two :shock: It hurts like hell!! I have to hobble for about 5 minutes until it sorts itself out, sometimes it clicks shock:) and then feels better. It doesn't happen when i'm moving around though...


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh emera that sounds painful. I find myself grabbing the underside of my belly as i get up from sitting or lying down...just to hold the weight for a second whilst body adjusts


----------



## emera35

Mrs Cupcake said:


> emera, why dont you make a hot chocolate?

Mmm, i'm thinking hot chocolate too, do you think it would be really bad to put like half a shot of Baileys in it? :blush:


----------



## MissyBlaze

mitchnorm said:


> Oooh emera that sounds painful. I find myself grabbing the underside of my belly as i get up from sitting or lying down...just to hold the weight for a second whilst body adjusts

Me too! Mine aches right at the top, as if the skin/muscle can't support it. It aches so so much. Yesterday though I bought a bump support in mothercare and i'm hoping that well. It's not aching now but i've mostly just sat around!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Girls, don't let me forget to pick up OH... his train gets in at 21.56


----------



## firsttimer1

> if i sit down for long periods and i'm not lying on my left with a pillow between my legs then when i stand up it feels like my pubic bone is literally about to break in two It hurts like hell!! I have to hobble for about 5 minutes until it sorts itself out, sometimes it clicks

This is exactly what i had yesterday and cudnt ''unclick'' it - so dh got my trianing wheelchair out. Been mildly achey today.... but that i can handle :)

Hot Chocolate isnt the same as a chocolate bar.... :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Half shot of baileys.....defo :thumbup:

I had my glass of red wine earlier....was lush


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hot choc is not the same as a chocolate bar but if made with coca and milk and sugar its still pretty good.

couldnt comment on the baileys as i cant stand the stuff! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

i had my half a glass of white wine.... always takes 3 hrs to drink tho :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

3 hours???!!!!! What are you doing...breathing in the vapours :haha:


----------



## emera35

Mrs Cupcake said:


> hot choc is not the same as a chocolate bar but if made with coca and milk and sugar its still pretty good.
> 
> couldnt comment on the baileys as i cant stand the stuff! lol

I don't like it either, except in hot chocolate!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies!!!

soooo much to catch up on...so not going to bother :blush:

Hope everyone is well :thumbup: OH got me tickets to see Snow Patrol for my birthday!! 3rd of Feb should be OK as seated :winkwink:

I still haven't had a drink :wacko: could have done with a couple of glasses of white wine myself last night :nope: Oh well not long now eh?
Got our tour of the labour ward tomorrow at 6.00pm.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya glow - i wish my maternity ward still did tours....they stopped them recently.:nope:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

enjoy the tour glow, my hospital doesnt do one and i wish they did. i think i would feel a bit more confident about how it is going to happen on the big day. 

i dont even know where im going or which floor or anything. i only know i need to go to the maternity building. we spent about 20 mins looking for the ante natal clinic when we went for our first scan!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> enjoy the tour glow, my hospital doesnt do one and i wish they did. i think i would feel a bit more confident about how it is going to happen on the big day.
> 
> i dont even know where im going or which floor or anything. i only know i need to go to the maternity building. we spent about 20 mins looking for the ante natal clinic when we went for our first scan!!

Which hospital you going to cupcake?


----------



## Widger

Ok so things are really bad on the chocolate front here too, may have to get OH down to the shops. I had those twirl bites the other nights and were great (family pack went down quickly :haha:)


----------



## firsttimer1

i know - i cant seem to drink like i cud 7 months ago :haha:

glowie - love snow patrol ;) and funnily enough i have just been searching my fav bands to see if any of them are touring around august LOL (which theyre not... boo) - was hoping Jimmy Eat World would be :(

enjoy your tour tomo hun, makes it VERY real and exicting :dance:

today at the ward i saw my reflection in the mirror and cudnt believeeee the size of my bump!


----------



## mitchnorm

Widger said:


> Ok so things are really bad on the chocolate front here too, may have to get OH down to the shops. I had those twirl bites the other nights and were great (family pack went down quickly :haha:)

I have a fairly substantial bag of them :blush:


----------



## Widger

Girls please don't worry about not getting a maternity tour. Just make sure you know where to go when you get to the hospital. I wasn't able to go due to the hospital worried about spreading swine flu (not that I would have done anyway as I was way too scared to go anywhere near it) so they closed the visits for months and months on end.


----------



## kymied

Widger - Thank you for your perspectives. It really helps to hear from others who have been there before, the giant baby store is just so daunting.

We got an arm's reach cosleeper which I think he'll be in for 6 months. We have a spare twin(single) bed so I figure we'll put him in that (not on the frame so it's lower). So he'll be in the crib/cot for 1.5 years so we probably don't need a fancy expensive mattress? Will a midrate one last through a potential second child?

We have a small/medium sized house but the bedrooms are on the second floor so I think we will get a monitor for the times when we put him down for a nap when we're awake and downstairs. Maybe we'll put a video one on the registry if anyone wants to buy it. If no one does I think we'll just get a simple sound one.


----------



## MsCrow

*Glowstar*, because I am slow and forgetful, remind me which hospital you're touring tomorrow?


----------



## emera35

kymied said:


> We got an arm's reach cosleeper which I think he'll be in for 6 months. We have a spare twin(single) bed so I figure we'll put him in that (not on the frame so it's lower). So he'll be in the crib/cot for 1.5 years so we probably don't need a fancy expensive mattress? Will a midrate one last through a potential second child?

I'd say so, ours lasted just fine, we just got this one - Foam Mattress which as you see was very cheap, but i liked it as it was very firm, so seemed like it would be really safe. Its still like new pretty much :shrug: A midrange one would definitely last 2 children i'd say, based on that :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Bed for me very soon ladies:sleep::sleep::sleep:....been a busy day and another all day nct class tomorrow x x


----------



## Glowstar

MsCrow said:


> *Glowstar*, because I am slow and forgetful, remind me which hospital you're touring tomorrow?

Tameside :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Wow Mitch, intensive course! Have a good sleep! :hugs:

Well, my hot chocolate is nice, but not a perfect substitute for the real thing. Still, mmm, hot drinks are great :)

Kymied - I remember how confused i was when i started baby shopping the first time, and like you i had alot of hand-downs, so i didn't even need everything. After about 10 minutes in there my eyes would just glaze and it felt like someone stuffed my brain with cotton wool! I became incapable of making decisions! Problem is, its such a great money making industry, that there is waaay too much choice, its almost impossible to decide what you need. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

just found a whole box of Dairy Milk Chocolates we were given for christmas :dance: Ohhhhh yeeehhh :) yummmmm....

night mitch - update us on the class tomorrow :) x 

Im off to :sleep: too.......... night all xxx


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> just found a whole box of Dairy Milk Chocolates we were given for christmas :dance: Ohhhhh yeeehhh :) yummmmm....
> 
> night mitch - update us on the class tomorrow :) x
> 
> Im off to :sleep: too.......... night all xxx


Not fair!!! I txt my OH in the hope he leaves work before the shop closes! Fingers crossed, and night night too! :sleep: :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Glowstar said:


> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> *Glowstar*, because I am slow and forgetful, remind me which hospital you're touring tomorrow?
> 
> Tameside :winkwink:Click to expand...

Just checking....in which case, see you tomorrow!


----------



## citymouse

Hello, laddies!

Emera, I hope you get your chocolate! I know that feeling where you're about to go insane looking for something specific to eat. 

I'm wiped out today. I woke up at 3:30 when the dog came into the bedroom and laid down. I could hear him snoring and then I started thinking about how his snoring might be connected to his heart problems, which made me sad... and then the snoring was SO loud that I had to lure him out of the room to let DH sleep in peace. Then I felt guilty for not letting him sleep in the room, started crying and woke up DH... Couldn't stop crying so I decided to get out of bed for a while and do some work. (It turns out I'm insanely productive at 4 am.) By 5:45 I was tired enough to go back to sleep, but poor DH had been up the whole time! :blush:

Got a message from the vet about blood test results. His weren't too bad but we definitely need to see the cardiologist. 

I went to yoga, and after class heard the message from the vet, and my friend (the teacher) asked me how I was, and I started crying again! I'm such a mess. Luckily she understands as she has a dog with a lot of health problems. 

It was kind of funny, because there was only me, her, and another pregnant lady in the studio when she asked me, and I said, "[Dog's name -- which is also a people name] has a heart murmur," and started crying and then I apologized, and she said, "Don't be sorry, he's your child!" And then I felt it necessary to tell the other pregnant lady that we weren't actually talking about my human child, because I didn't want to traumatize her. :haha: Then I cried some more... and stopped at McDonald's on the way home for some comfort food. 

*SIGH* I know after another day passes I'll be more stable about it but right now I'm still easy to set off.

All right, I have to work now. Sorry to write so much.


----------



## Glowstar

MsCrow said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsCrow said:
> 
> 
> *Glowstar*, because I am slow and forgetful, remind me which hospital you're touring tomorrow?
> 
> Tameside :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Just checking....in which case, see you tomorrow!Click to expand...

Ha ha see you there :thumbup:


----------



## MsCrow

Yay, a mini meet. I'll link you to a photo tomorrow so you know my face :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

I am with everyone here on the 'I can't make a decision to save my life' front.. The way I found picking baby stuff easily was I made a list at home of what I wanted then when I got into the shop I found a sales assistant and asked her to reccommend things to me, so she would say ok now what are you looking for in a pram, I'd explain our situation and she would show me a couple and then we would pick from there.. I think the trick is to not over think it. In the end everything these days HAS to meet safety standards. 

In regards to the movement monitors I've got one to use. It was my mum and dads gift to us for the baby and it was really important to her that we have it as her second baby died of SIDS. She said she knew it was sort of over the top but it gave her piece of mind. 

After catching up with all your chat while laying in bed this morning I now want chocolate for breakfast!! Mmm..


----------



## citymouse

In general, I'm so decisive. Once I make a decision, BAM, that's it. But there's something crazy about buying _everything_ that will affect a little person's life.


----------



## Skadi

About the hospital tours and not knowing where to go when you go into labour if you can't get a tour... When my water broke we spent a good 30 minutes lost trying to find labour and delivery! However... I did actually know where it was as I had been in previously to the gynecology assessment ward which is right beside Labour and Delivery. In my panic with the situation I totally forgot how to get there!


----------



## loolindley

CityMouse :hug: It is _bound_ to be on your mind, and is such a hard thing to come to terms with, but you know that you are doing the best possible thing for him, and giving him lots of love too. :hugs:

Glow and MsC having the first BnB meet! I love it! :happydance:

Oh and I had a big chat this morning, and he has decided he really wants to train to be a teaching assistant, which will mean no second full time wage for a year and a half-2 years. I am SO pleased that he is following something that he wants to do, and I know that we will survive financially, but we will have to tighten our belts, and I will _potentially_ have to go back to work a little earlier if we are struggling that much.

Feels like a lot to deal with on a Sunday morning, but such is lie I guess. He has offered to put it off for a year, but we have saved up mortgage payments until January, and in a year we will have both the mortgage AND childcare fees to find, so I don't think we will be in a better situation.

*sigh*

Sorry to be thinking out loud, I just hate to air my worries to him as it takes him so much courage to make a decision like this.

So Sunday!!! The ground has frosted hard, and there is not a cloud in the sky. I seriously love crisp winters days like today. :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING!*

*Loo *- Thats great your OH is following what he wants to do :) It will be hard but it WILL be worth it. My DH is currently doing a lower paid job whilst he learns new website languages... altho hard it will defo be worth it too :hugs:
I would rather he do something that makes him happy :)

i too love winter mornings like this but unfortunately ive woken up with a chest cough :cry: its horrible when you dont know if u can take anything. So dont think i will be doing much today. Hipe feels OK though :dance:

Just text DH asking him to bring home (he is at golf) some smoked salmon for my lunch - YUM. Smoked salmon and cheese on crackers :dance:

PS. *lozza* - darn it! Thought we would be at 80% complete today :( Maybe tomorrow..... and do we become melons in 3 days? :haha: hope so!


----------



## emera35

Loo I think its great that your OH has made that decision. He'll be happier doing what he really wants and that's way more important than disposable income :) I wish my OH would do the same he's been unhappy in his career for years, but won't retrain because he's scared of the low income. He won't listen to me about it, wish I could convince him, but he's just too financially motivated :shrug:

Don't worry too much about finding L+D if you turn up giving birth in the hospital reception, then trust me someone will come and get you! :haha: receptionists hate clearing up that sort of mess! :lol:

Yay for my OH he liberated large quantities of milk and white chocolate callets from work and brought them home with him! :dance: yay for top quality chocolate :D 

Feeling a little less ill today which is a nice change :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - YAY for chocolate :happydance:

am i bad for now thinking ahead to after the baby is here and how BADLY i want to get back in the gym and dance classes :( Im realistic that this wont be STRAIGHT away but i love the idea that its not tooooo far off...... 

I swear i have the start of a double chin.


----------



## emera35

FT, I don't think that's bad, but remember, it can do some pretty serious damage if you o certain exercises before 6 weeks PP. I'd reccommend a post natal class where you can take the baby. I started one about 2 months after having Roh, it was very specifically geared to our needs and logistically tons easier being able to take babies along. Made me feel greatan and after the first few classes got pretty intensive, so I could really feel myu fitness increasing! :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks lads. 

Emera - huzzah for chocolate!!!!

FT - I definitely have the start if a double chin. I have banned photos unless I get to decide the angle and if they are kept or not :haha:


----------



## loolindley

The only thing I am planning on doing after my birthday in April is going back to slimming world and trying to get a grip on my eating again. I dare say I've got a bit out of hand in the past few months! :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thaks emera. Im planning on swimming around 6 weeks after borth and then going back to my normal gym classes etc after 8 weeks (but when i feel ready). I will keep it all low impact anyway and will build it up slowly. I have no expectations of getting back in a gym straight away and being able to do what i used to! Glad ive kept up with zumba though :) Makes me feel sane. 

Loo - i like weight watchers so was considering joining, but as i will be on mat pay im going to save my $ and just stick to healthy eating. If youve been doing slimming world tho and it works - i think its great that u will do it again... and im sure it will all come bk to you in no time!

Did i tell you all that i bought a birthing ball thingy in the end? as it was only about a fiver. Its soooo nice to sit on esp when i was having hip pain :)


----------



## emera35

I love my birthing ball! So does Roh unfortunately though :dohh:

Was going to take Roh to the park, but OH went an taught him the word "nipple" this morning and all he's done since is run around shouting "nipple, nipple, nipple" so I am now too embarrassed to take him out the house! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Emera - :rofl: Blinking DH's.... :haha:

urgh wish my DH wud hurry up and get home with my smoked salmon :haha: Im so bored.... when im bored i eat.... by the time he's home i wont be hungry LOL x


----------



## emera35

I'm considering weighing myself... I haven't done it since the start of 3rd tri, so at 27 weeks...


----------



## firsttimer1

OK i will weigh myself too.... x


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT - you're so good with your exercise plans. I'm rubbish. I also love my birthing ball, it's so comfy!!

City - you poor old sausage, I hope you manage to get a nap today. 

Loo - that is fab about OH. It's totally doable. Me and my OH both did it, (before we met each other). I went from earning about £30k to £6k as i'm a student and its SOOO hard and stressful but honestly, the best thing i have ever ever ever done. It's changed my life and I think it's changed me as a person. OH went from ambling around doing rubbish jobs to going back to uni and is now self employed in a job he LOVES. 

I got up and OH had gone to work, he'd left on the heating so it was about 90 degrees, and every single light in the house (apart from the bedroom). Weird as he's always moaning at me about having the heating on.

ETA: Spike seems to be playing with it's new favourite toy... my bladder, about every 5 minutes I think i'm going to wee myself.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I will too then!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok ladies... ive gained... drum roll..... 23 pounds since start of pregnancy! Im OK with that as seems average on the weight gain chart? Maybe i should *HOPE* for a ten pound baby though afterall haha :haha:

Missy - my DH always leaves things on as well! and then moans about it :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Emera :rofl: at you DH

Eurgh. I wish this house was a bit colder. I swear I've been in old folk's homes that are cooler than mym parents house! I've been walking round without my jeans on all morning :haha:

I'm NOT going to weigh myself! I would only need to console myself with food, where as with blissful ignorance, I can wait until lunchtime for my next feed!!!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

well my 23 pounds of gain is about to become 25 pounds as DH just called and said ''pllleaaase can we have fish and chips?'' - LOL :rofl:

so smoked salmon will be tomorrow :dohh:

Just updated my birth plan to say my preference of drug is Meptid IFFFFF i need drug relief.

Ive also put a summary box at the top with the 5 main bullet points of the birthing plan. I figure this may be handy incase there isnt time for whole thing to be read??


----------



## emera35

FT good idea with the summary at the top! My birth plan was non-existant :haha: just growled "let me move about, and if you give me a sodding injection or cut the cord before I say so, I'll sue you" :haha: oops, might write it down this time! :blush:

Well, decided to brave the park, took Roh in his wheeley trike, which he loves, it was actually really warm in the sun, but the wind is frrrrreezing! :cold:

Weighed myself, I've gained 9lb since 27 weeks, so that's 1.5lb a week, quite pleased with that :thumbup:


----------



## kkl12

Morning ladies!
Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I had a great day that included a glass of champagne and way too much food.

Glow- very jealous of you getting to see snow patrol, sounds like a great gift :happydance:
My dh got me a glider chair for the baby's room, it is super comfortable :thumbup: 

Kym- we registered last month and i have been online making changes ever since! I'm having the same problem whenever I go to those stores - there's so many options it seems overwhelming. My cousin (who is more like a sister) has 2 kids so I take her advise on most things baby related.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've still only put on 13lbs. I think my scales must be broken. 

OK, So I have just been crazy and gone to homebase and bought another sample of teal to try in the conservatory... i might put up a photo later so you gals can help me chose. ALso it was buy one get one free on Sanctuary paint. So I bought one called Wispy Cloud, which looked kind of grey/blue in the tin. It is quite blue! I think it might be quite nice though, my house is super hot all the time so i'm hoping that cool colours will help....


----------



## MsCrow

Afternoon laddies

It's a beautiful day here but I'd swap out cold house for Loo's old people's home. I know what you mean about parental heating levels. I feel like I'm entering early menopause at my parent's house.

Glowstar, here's me, with my tiny nephew who was born a month early.

I haven't really thought about going back to exercise after the birth. I should do and wish I could just sign up at my health spa where I currently am bt I'll have no reason to be in Manchester at 7am and I can hardly take the baby swimming.

OK, dumb question. Where do you put the baby when you go swimming? Unless it's like, once a week at the weekend so the OH can have the baby.

Weigh in out of curiosity shows a gain of 18lbs. I figured the chunk of fruit cake I just ate was therefore a-ok.


----------



## lozza1uk

I've put on 30lb when I got on the scales this week, oops! Not sure where it's all gone, just means more running afterwards, ah well.

FT - yep I keep watching to see when we hit 80% on your ticker! At least yesterday we could say 7 months pregnant, just 2 to go!

Have spent the morning painting the nursery. First coat's on and about to do the second one then I think I'll collapse in the bath for a while. Such a gorgeous wintry day outside too!


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - ooo yes post some piccies of paint options later :)

Lozza - hv u only just started saying your seven months? I have bn saying that since about week 28 as i follow this preg chart: https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html :haha: 

DH just bought home a red velvert cupcake each..... :happydance:

Unfortunately my pelvis area / right hip is playing up again, had to hoble out of kitchen with DHs support :( read up on SPD and it ounds like a mild version. thank lord i own a wheelchair for reassurance :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

OMG! FT - that makes me 8 months!!! OMG i'm 8 months pregnant...


----------



## emera35

MsCrow you won't really be able to go swimming unless you have someone with you to watch the baby. Although my friend went to an aqua-aerobics class where they had like bouncer chairs etc. At the side of the pool for the babies to sit in. Don't know if there is anything like that near you? That's why I found specific post-natal classes the easiest to get to, due to the logistics of leaving roh somewhere and getting to a class on time. He'd invariably do a huge poonami or want a feed the moment we actually had to get somewhere on time, so loads easier to just take him along to be honest! Plus he used to lie next to me on his little mat and laugj his head off at me exercising :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

MissyBlaze said:


> OMG! FT - that makes me 8 months!!! OMG i'm 8 months pregnant...

Its weird isnt it - how everyone does it differently? lol


----------



## emera35

Oh and FT my crotch is playing up again too. (Wow what a delightful sentence that is! :wacko:) I can recommend crawling, it seems to be helping me. Crawl along and sway your hips a little every-so-often seems to loosen it up, plus you look dead sexy too!! :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks Emera. I thought it would be a logistical nightmare. We've talked about swimming at the weekends together but really it would be for fun, and for the baby, rather than serious exercise. 

Fortunately, I suppose, I live on the side of a valley so I shall instead focus on daily walks with the baby in the Lifft sling as a way of getting back into shape - and hopefully soothing the baby.


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks emera - i actually had to crawl ysterday out of necessity :( the birthing ball thingy helps though when i sit on that :)


----------



## emera35

MsCrow, great idea, roh used to fall asleep the second I started walking, Bristol is pretty hilly so I used to just walk for 1.5 hours or so. Good thing about a sling if you breastfeed is that if they wake up mid walk you can just feed them on the go :thumbup:


----------



## kymied

I woke up grumpy today. Husband was yelling at the dog for throwing up in her bed. He had gotten up earlier and not take the dogs out. I have no idea why he thinks they will wait patiently for hours when someone is up. Maybe it's just because the last time he had a dog was when he was 7 so therefore has no idea about pet parenting? How is he going to handle a baby? You can't yell at someone for getting sick.

He's trying to clean out the third bed room which is supposed to be an office/sewing/craft room. (Originally I wanted it to be a den but there's not enough space) I am just so confused on why he is working on that room and not the baby's room. Doesn't he know he's hurting my nesting instinct? I really need to go through the baby stuff we have to see what we need but I can't because there is no place to put it. He's upset because I'm upset but when the tasks looked daunting at 6 months to D-day how am I supposed to feel when no much has changed and it's now 2 months left (if you need a reminder - our nursery: https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h424/kymied22/IMG_0652.jpg except now it's piled even higher with all the stuff from the other room....)

I haven't weighed myself since my 5th month or something. Every appointment I have they weigh me and it seems their scale is kinder (though it seemed higher in the beginning). My appointment is tomorrow so we'll see then....


----------



## MissyBlaze

Kymeid, my OH is the same. He totally doesn't understand the nesting thing. He doesn't help anyway, but the other day (the day i got out of hospital) I was on my hands and knees scrubbing the floor and he told me off because there were some clothes on our bedroom floor which i hadn't picked up. He keeps talking about tidying rooms which SO don't matter!


----------



## emera35

Ah ladies I sympathise! OH keeps telling me to take it easy and rest and do nothing, but then he can't even put his own washing up in the dishwasher or remember to wash his own clothes, so how am I meant to do nothing if the kitchen sides are full of dirty plates? Yuck!

Luckily he's a little more helpful with getting things ready for the baby, as last time we were not even close to ready when roh came! My mum came over to help, saw the state of thongs and went totally nuts! It was all the diy stuff I couldn't do he'd been putting off :dohh: he had to spen the whole week Roh and I were in hospital working day and night on the house so it was prepared! I think he's learned his lesson from that experience :haha: kick those men into shape ladies, its the only way!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

OK, this is the room i'm painting...and the selection of colours (bear in mind that two walls are just windows and the ceiling is white glass stuff and wood around the ceiling will stay white.
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-15 12.52.03.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 9









2012-01-15 16.16.48.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Skadi

Oh gosh, I am so glad my OH knows how to do household chores. I came home from the hospital to a nice and clean house. Thank God because my nesting instinct was replaced by the instinct to sleep after 4 hours of sleep a night at the hospital! lol Perhaps you guys should ask a family member to come help?


----------



## loolindley

Hmmmm. Maybe I've skipped the nesting instinct and gone straight to the sleeping instinct. That could explain a lot!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey ladies, 

So i`ve chosen partners for everyone who was interested in Secret Stork. There were only 2 people that I didnt get their address, so unfortunately they did not get chosen for partners. Have fun everyone picking out your gifts!


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - got my stork partner... cheers :)

missy - i am instantly drawn to the bigger block of teal on the right - EDIT: ORRRR the one on left, the more teal one- in the photo. I LOOOVEEE teal. esp in conservatory type rooms. however, i dont think u cud go wrong with the bluer tones either... x

anyone else hate the days when :baby: is quiet on movement? Im having one today :( Boo! wake up digs! x


----------



## emera35

FT bumpy is having a quiet day too, although it might be partly because Roh is having an especially active day, so I haven't had much time to stop and check. :shrug:

Missy- Weirdly I'm exactly the same as FT I instantly loved the teal on the right, that will look so fresh an lovely with the white woodwork and glass :thumbup: the darker on on the left would look nice too, but I prefer the other ;)

Joanna- thanks for sorting the secret stork! :)

Loo- I went right to sleeping instinct last time too, I was constantly falling asleep! Lovely! Think I'd like to do it this time too, but if I doze off Roh either jumps on my head or tries to peel my eyelids open :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy - i like the 2 on the far right I think.

We've finished painting the nursery! Well apart from the radiator, but that's a quick evening job. Managed to get two full coats of paint done today, so now hopefully the furniture will arrive soon. We've decided to wait until the baby arrives to add transfers or any bits of colour. Back's aching now though a little bit.

The only reason i'm saying 7 months is being due on the 14th March, which is 2 months away, therefore the full 9 months - 2 must mean i'm 7!

MsCrow/Glow - have you had your joint hospital tour yet? 

And FT - yep, hate the quiet days, but at least I know now to expect one after a hectic day.

Right, off to check who my stork partner is, how exciting!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

> The only reason i'm saying 7 months is being due on the 14th March, which is 2 months away, therefore the full 9 months - 2 must mean i'm 7!

its so confusing how everyone does it differently. I stick to my chart from preg books so that i match the symptoms they describe for that month (as most books concur with chart above). I would have been pig sick if i thought i was getting hip/pelvis pains etc etc at just 6 months pregnant :haha:

so the way i do it atm is that im on the cusp of 8 months - certainly the beg of feb im 8 months :)

soooo excited to have my stork partner... better get thinking :)

Yup - digs is defo quieter today. but to be honest most movement comes later on.... if it doesnt, the doppler may well come out! x


----------



## emera35

Oof, these BHs are getting a bit aggressive today! :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - take it easy hun :( :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Evening ladies......

Just back from my nct class...but first...

Loo - great news about oh knowing what he wants to do its important that they are happy...in fact that we all are in our jobs. Its a massive part of our lives.....and yes there may be a struggle for a while but you will find a way. As lojg as you can pay mortgage, feed yourselves and clothe yourselves thats all that matter :happydance:. There is never a right time to take that drop in salary...i have done it before too x x

Mouse :hugs: hope you are feeling better x x 

Weight gain....as of this morning 20lbs...normal?????

So nct was very good...went through normal labour last week....this week was interventions...scenarios such as sweeps, induction, pethidine, diamorphine ( i mentioned meptid....pretty much another opiate which some hospitals use...not as common), epidural (more intense and complicated experience than i thought...put me off a bit), ventouse, forceps, c section etc. Talked about cutting cord...when to and the placenta inducing drug....if to use, when to use. Gave me some serious things to think about in my birthing plan.....:wacko:

All good stuff......last 2-3 hours was to do with the parenting side....first few weeks and months. 

Joanna - got my secret stork :happydance:

So ladies.....question for you....especially those with children already....how long did you or should you have baby in same room as you? How old before you put it into cot in nursery???

Soooooo question for you ladies


----------



## loolindley

I do it the same as you lozza, so I am just nearly 7 months now...otherwise I would end up 10 months preggo?!? :shrug:

Missy - I love the teal! Gorgeous and fresh

FT - I'm having a quiet day on the movement too. Just had a slice of cheese as that usually wakes baby up, but it doesn't want to play!

Mum is making a roast pork dinner. Yum. Apart from the fact that I really fancy KFC :shrug: pork it is though. :rofl: is a pregnant woman ever happy?!? :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - Glad ur NCT class was good hun!



> ( i mentioned meptid....pretty much another opiate which some hospitals use...not as common), epidural (more intense and complicated experience than i thought...put me off a bit)

Meptid is an artificial version which does not have the cons for the baby which pethidine has. As u say, not all hospitals have it yet. After looking into it its defo my no.1 choice now over both peth AND epidural. Like u sd, i learnt alot more about epidural and im not sure for me personally i cud be hooked up and hv a cathetar etc. 

On the baby front - everyhting i read says :baby: should be in the same room as us for the first six months.... im sure the mothers on here can give us further insight tho :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mitch, a lot of my friends have moved the baby after about 8 weeks because of the snuffling noises etc. i think the parents have found it hard to rest with all the little baby noises.

personally i think i will try and keep baby in as long as possible especially if i am breastfeeding but im not going to worry to much if he or she is too noisy and i want to move them into their own room. im not going to ridgedly stick to the 6 month guidance.

im feeling very tired today. we built the cot and put up the wall stickers. i also finished making the curtains too.

tiredy tired


----------



## loolindley

Ooh, Mitch, I was wondering exactly the same thing. And do they need to sleep RIGHT next to the bed, or is across the room ok? The way my parents room is there is a space at the opposite side of the room, but I think we need to rearrange furniture to get the crib next to the bed. Maybe I am being neurotic?


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza, I'm stood here but shy!


----------



## mitchnorm

I dont think it has to be right next to the bed....but near too and same room.

Yeah i know guidelines state 6 months....but my nephew now 7 months was in his own nursery from 2-3 months....hmmmmmmm. I suppose i want dont want babies lovely new nursery to be empty for ages......AND the nursing chair will never get used :cry:


----------



## citymouse

Loo, I think they can sleep across the room, but that will just make it harder on you for middle of the night feedings (unless you're FFing, in which case you'll be up and about a bit anyway). 

And I agree with everyone else, good for your OH for pursuing his passion. I have left high-paying jobs for lower-paying ones that were close to what I've really wanted and I was never sorry about it! You have to follow your passion to some degree. Much better for a baby to grow up with slightly less money but seeing his/her parents happy and satisfied!

Oh, and I got my secret stork! :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> Lozza, I'm stood here but shy!

:haha: have you spotted Glow???


----------



## firsttimer1

i dont think there are any set rules hun - so maybe dont have a plan as such. Keep baby in your room and then when you think their ready - go for it. you have a video monitor too x


----------



## blessedmomma

hi laddies!!!

i had my BF class yesterday and it was fab. really enjoyed it :flower:

hope everyone is good today. joanna- thanks for the secret stork partner:winkwink: im gonna be looking through old posts to get a good idea of what she likes :thumbup:

i have only gained 8 lbs, but that had to be added to the weight i didnt lose after my last baby which was about 30 lbs. so its more like 38 for me :wacko: speaking of, he will be 1 on feb 21st :cloud9: i am as big as i was when i delivered him at 37 weeks last year :shock: i was due march 14 but induced on feb 21 for low amniotic fluid. cant believe im this big already and have 6 weeks til full term still and 9 weeks to due date :wacko:

skadi- i was thinking the same thing. im glad my DH knows how to do chores and doesnt have a prob with helping out. thats such a blessing!

i am most looking forward to seeing my DH hold his newest baby on his chest with his shirt wrapped around the both of them. :cloud9: it has to be the sweetest thing. we skipped church today to make sure the babies would get a good nap and be awake for chucky cheese. oh my, my kidlets are gonna go nuts!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

I agree ft....just have to see how it goes. Teacher said today that baby doesnt understand routine etc (self soothing and getting themselves to sleep) for the first 3 months so you have to just go with what baby needs......maybe at that stage introducinjg nursery might be a good idea.


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, glad you enjoyed your BF class! That's great!


----------



## emera35

We kept Roh in our room until he was around 8.5 months, for a mixture of reasons. First the layout of our house, the nursery is as far away as its possible, fully opposite end of the house, so wasn't keen to have him so far away, also wasn't keen on having to go the whole way there if he woke. Also by the time we moved him he was sleeping through pretty reliably most nights. I would have happily kept him in our room for longer, but OH was nagging. If we'd had a nursery close by our room though I'd maybe have moved him sooner, as we'd sometimes disturb him when we came to bed. We had the cot right by the bed, but purely because of layout. Ideally the cot should be near enough that the baby can hear your breathing, as apparently they sync up with your breathing, which is why its considered safer to share a room. It worked out good having it right by though as I'd just scoop him out, latch him on to feed and go back to sleep, the side of the cot meant he couldn't fall out of the bed. :thumbup:

Something I wasn't prepared for is quite how much noise newborns make in their sleep, Roh used to make the weirdest sounds!! So I can uderstand why some people have disturbed sleep. For me I found hearing those noises very reassuring, and sort of subconciously heard them, it stopped me waking to check on him so much ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for all the tips on sleeping ladies (even though it was mitch who asked - its soooo helpful) :)

Any UK ladies watching dancing on ice? That pixie lott just killed my ears - gaaaaaaaah :haha:

also - last rant. every time i stand up i need to wee :shrug: :grr:

PS. earlier on ''mama i love you'' by the spice girls came on the music channel..... and i cried. Hormonal much??


----------



## emera35

Oh and Mitch is right, don't even think about possibly having a routine before 3 months or so, its hopeless, and I'd think it would be pretty frustrating to try! What we did do though was start to introduce little mini set pieces of routine from about 6 weeks, like have a bath and then his expressed bottle with the same music every night and then put him in bed, so that the very start of his bedtime routine was set up. He still has the same music to fall asleep to now! We never set a time though, sometimes did it at 7pm, sometimes at 11pm, depending on when he woke up etc. And in the morning I'd always sing him the same song whilst washing him, and putting him in his day clothes. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Missed dancing on ice last week....have sky plussed it...waatching tonight though. Pixie lott was flat i thought...........

Thanks for the sleeping advice ladies...emera - our nursery is right next door to our room. I am worried about waking baby when we go to bed aaand not being able to get her back to sleep


----------



## emera35

Mitch, I'd say see how it goes, you never know how you'll feel about it, or how good at sleeping your baby will be, so decide about it when the time comes ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

ok - weird Q time - are any of you buying a special ''coming home'' outfit for :baby: to bring them home in from the hospital?

I kind of want to seen as its such a special day :blush: ... silly i know.

But im team yellow so i can hardly buy a dress or little man outfit :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - one of my friends lasted 6 days with his son in the room, another 3 months. I think it's whenever you feel confident enough to move them although 6 months is the minimum guidelines. Only a guide though. 

Waiting for my fish pie to cook, mmmm


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - although we are having a girl (apparently...still worried they got that wrong)....i havent bought a gender speciic coming home outfit. I have a lovely pale yellow, fluffy dungagree thingy from mothercare. It will either be that or something else...but defo unisex (i think:winkwink:).

Of course we dont know what size baby will be so it may not fit....may take two options plus just normal babygros for back up:happydance:


----------



## loolindley

My sil still has her daughter sleep next to her in a cot and she is 14 months. Personally, I won't be doing that. Somewhere between 4-6 months sounds about right to me, though I will certainly not be too proud to change my mind and just do what feels right. The only thing I would like is for the baby to be settled in its own room by the time I go back to work in Jan because I will be working nights and very early mornings (3am) so don't want to disturb the baby, or for it to rely on me being there when I can't. 

As for a going home outfit, it's not really for us. But we have only picked babygros that we really love anyway, so whatever we pick we will remember for special reasons. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - so you recommend something soft and yellow? like this then...? ;) :haha:

I might look on mothercare then and see whats available - thanks hun :hugs:

was considering one pink and one blue outfit and keeping the receipt of one i dont use... but knowing me i wud lose it :dohh:


----------



## emera35

FT I've bought a lovely babygrow that i thought would be nice as a going home outfit. Sooo not setting my heart on it though, as it might not fit, so taking a few options this time :thumbup: I was stubborn with Roh and put him in the outfit i'd bought especially, he looked ridiculous!!! It looked like it was eating him! Hmm, i'll find a picture! :haha:

There! Haha, poor thing!

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Picture073.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - :haha: he looks soooo tiny :kiss:


----------



## emera35

He was so small, the carseat really wasn't that safe for him to be honest, as he was just too small even with the newborn insert. The MW made me take him out again and we had to pack it with a couple of blankets to make it so we could strap him in without him sliding between the straps :shock:


----------



## _LauraK1982_

Olivia slept in our room until 13 months. She's now 16 months and in a cot bed and in her own room sleeping through 5 out of 7 nights. The other 2 nights she is normally in our bed at 4am and stays there until we wake up. She was a horrible sleeper and I was still breastfeeding her until 14 months so found it easier than having to drag my bum out of bed and go into another room to feed her.

And as for coming home outfits - we had a lovely pink one picked but as Olivia was also small my mum had to go and buy her tiny baby/premature outfits to come home in (She was 6lbs 5ozs)

Heres a pic of her at 1 day old and also our nursery....

https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/IMG_3353.jpg

https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/Nursery160820103.jpg

And a recent(ish) picture of my beautiful little girl !!
https://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq279/LJKowalczyk/381681_10150423337151220_726926219_9041655_1211831200_n.jpg


----------



## emera35

Awww, she's so sweet Laura! :) They grow up so fast don't they! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

laura - she is just gorgeous! :kiss:

Thanks for the sleeping advice xxx


----------



## emera35

Sent OH off for pizza, yay!!! :dance: For some reason i ordered tuna, anchovy, caper and olives.... i dislike most of those things, yummy! :D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera that does not sound appertising to me... but each pregnant woman to their own!

lovely photos laura! lots of people i know have needed tiny baby outfits for what i would consider a 'normal' sized baby. even an 8lb baby needed tiny baby. i think it has a lot to do with how long the baby is.

i have a few tiny baby and a few newborn sleepsuits. i will only be taking tiny baby size to the hospital (maybe one newborn?)


----------



## _LauraK1982_

emera35 said:


> Awww, she's so sweet Laura! :) They grow up so fast don't they! :wacko:

They so do :cry: I'm having a bit of a meltdown about it at the moment as she still seems so little and feels weird that a new baby will soon be here. Olivia is still rather small for her age (She now weighs 20lbs at 16months !!) She still feels like my baby though :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft :haha:...my hubby just burst out laughing at photo then corrected me that rather than fluffy the outfit we have is more fleecy....i couldnt think of the right word.

We will bring lo home in a nice babygro rather than special outfit as such

Thanks for the sleeping advice....seems like a long time to have them in our rooms and get intlo a routine (and my time with hubby back)......makes me wonder why we have bothered sorting the nursery so early :wacko:

Laura - olivia is gorgeous.....great name choice ha ha


----------



## emera35

Mitch, the time goes pretty quickly, you just have to make sure you and OH grab the time you can together and be flexible :thumbup: It won't feel like long before you're in a nice routine and things get a bit more predictable.

Laura, Roh is still my baby too! :cry: Although i have to say in the last couple of months he seems to have suddenly grown up alot. I have occassional feelings of guilt that he won't have me all to himself anymore soon and that i might not have as much time for him. It makes me feel a bit sad :( Then i think how much i liked having my brother to play with when i was little and i know everything will work out ;)

Well, weirdly my pizza was totally delicious! I actually hate capers and anchovies, but thoroughly enjoyed them tonight. Pregnancy is so weird! :wacko:


----------



## MsCrow

Laura, I love the photos of Olivia, she's truly scrumptious. 

Interesting to read the clothing ideas, my mum bought us a gender neutral little trouser and tshirt set in a newborn size so it'll either come home in that, with a vest on underneath and a small cardigan, or a vest, babygro and the cardigan.

Emera, how are you feeling about having a second baby? I'm being totally nosy and only ask because I remember my brother and SIL having a period of guilt that they weren't giving 100% attention to their second baby and the changing relationship with their first. It took a while for them to find their groove and realise there were a lot of positive too about being parent to a second baby. He's a very self assured little person now, in part to learning to be in his own space, I think.

Had huge fun thinking of something for my secret stork partner and in the end have chosen something personal, sentimental and very British. Thanks for setting this up Joanna, I think it's a lovely idea.

Was great to meet Glowstar today whom I immediately thought 'it's her' when I looked around the bust maternity tour group. Enjoyed going around with you and having a chance to chat. Just like carrying on the conversation here really. Liked Tameside a lot and seeing the neonatal babies made me realise what a journey Connie is on.

Anyone watch 'Call the Midwife'?


----------



## mitchnorm

Mscrow - soooo jealous you got to actually MEET another March Mama....how cool. However with everything we share on here it could equally been awkward :winkwink::haha:

I saw that programme on channel hop but didnt watch....wish i had now :nope:


----------



## Glowstar

MsCrow....I knew it was you too :haha:
Nice to see you although not enough time to chat. I found the tour really good and well worth going to. The Neonatal unit was a bit teary....a little boy born at 28 weeks weighing 2lbs 5oz and so tiny :wacko: 
Was nice to see the birthing pool too.

Hope everyone is well, feel like I've hardly been able to catch up since Friday :nope: hopefully can get back on track this week and keep up with the chat :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Ps...MsCrow did you know it was me because I looked like the oldest one there :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

No you dafty! I just had a picture of you in my head, partly informed from a photo you may have posted on here. But sometimes you just know. You looked cool and collected so I assumed that had to be a lady who'd been through this twice already!

MrC and I were laughing about the mother of the daughter there with her partner. All her questions, and shock, that babies aren't whipped away to be bathed immediately and they are, like, you know, not really bathed at all for at least a week. We think she'll be stealing off with the baby and bathing it quick smart with Johnsons baby wash.


----------



## Widger

I feel guilty too Emera. I keep giving Daniel cuddles, looking at his little face and you can see how much love he has for his mummy.... and his whole world is about to change.... but then sensible side thinks, it will be good for him to have a playmate in the end. I think I'm generally just freaking out at having 2 under 2. 

Ok, so does anyone else have pins and needles, numb feeling under boobs? It only happens on left side, didn't happen last time. Another weird symptom? It doesn't happen all the time. Notice it when lying on side.


----------



## emera35

Might watch "Meet the Midwife " on catch up.


I'm feeling really positive about having another baby, i occasionally worry how i'll cope and how it will change things, but generally i'm just excited now. I felt guilty to start with, but i also think Roh will love having a sibling and i'm glad the gap is small, age wise as they should be close :thumbup: The way i see it is i'll always feel the same about Roh, i adore him, i'll just have another little person to adore too, brilliant really :)


----------



## _LauraK1982_

emera35 said:


> Might watch "Meet the Midwife " on catch up.
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about having another baby, i occasionally worry how i'll cope and how it will change things, but generally i'm just excited now. I felt guilty to start with, but i also think Roh will love having a sibling and i'm glad the gap is small, age wise as they should be close :thumbup: The way i see it is i'll always feel the same about Roh, i adore him, i'll just have another little person to adore too, brilliant really :)

That pretty much sums up how I feel !! It took me and OH 8 years to conceive Olivia so feel very privileged that we get to do it again. Especially as this one was conceived whilst I was still breastfeeding ! For all you 1st time mums never believe the story of breastfeeding means you wont fall pregnant !!!

FT : If you really want a coming home outfit hun then why not get a nice white sleepsuit and then buy both a blue and a pink cardigan to go over the top ?? x


----------



## _LauraK1982_

mitchnorm said:


> Laura - olivia is gorgeous.....great name choice ha ha

Why thank you !! x


----------



## Glowstar

MsCrow said:


> No you dafty! I just had a picture of you in my head, partly informed from a photo you may have posted on here. But sometimes you just know. You looked cool and collected so I assumed that had to be a lady who'd been through this twice already!
> 
> MrC and I were laughing about the mother of the daughter there with her partner. All her questions, and shock, that babies aren't whipped away to be bathed immediately and they are, like, you know, not really bathed at all for at least a week. We think she'll be stealing off with the baby and bathing it quick smart with Johnsons baby wash.

:rofl: we were talking about that on the way home. She just went on and on and on about it :wacko: I felt like saying...'lady get a grip it's not even you that's having the bloody baby' :shrug:

Must admit my OH was not really to into going but he did say he def thought it was worth it :thumbup:


----------



## Widger

Ft - I'm going to buy a newborn sleepsuit as they'll be in hand me downs after that. So not special, but a new outfit at least. It won't be the fluffy yellow one :) 

Daniel was out of our room by 12 weeks. He would have gone sooner if hubby had anything to do with it. He was sleeping through from 8 weeks and was only in room next door. Wasn't an easy.sleep that night but soon got used to it. Lovely to not hear his every move. Babies do make noise and just think you are on auto pilot when they make a slight sound you hear it.


----------



## MsCrow

Glowstar said:


> :rofl: we were talking about that on the way home. She just went on and on and on about it :wacko: I felt like saying...'lady get a grip it's not even you that's having the bloody baby' :shrug:
> 
> Must admit my OH was not really to into going but he did say he def thought it was worth it :thumbup:

Heh, the daughter and SIL had my sympathy really, looks like the mother will be a bit of a handful. I felt like piping up 'well we're not thinking of washing our baby for at least the first year'. :haha:

So I'm definitely thinking of hanging out in the maternity ward for at least a night after the birth. Doing the tour, I could see the value of it, and you saying how long you stayed. I keep reminding MrC he'll be totally shell shocked. He was the same as your OH, and was getting nazzy we'd be there for ages but he could see the value of the tour, especially walking home and talking about the first 36 hours after. It helps he can picture what will happen.



> The way i see it is i'll always feel the same about Roh, i adore him, i'll just have another little person to adore too, brilliant really

Love this :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

There is an outside chance i ate too much pizza, oof! :sick:

Really suffering with pelvic pain tonight, i can't get comfy.


----------



## Glowstar

I def feel that you need that overnight stay if you can just to get all your emotions in check and there are many after giving birth. I also like the idea of sharing a room with other ladies rather than being isolated. I actually made some real friends from those first few days in hospital and there is a real feeling of support for each other. Obviously if you want some alone time you can just draw the curtain :winkwink:
It also gives you time with the Midwives to air any fears you may have and if you are BF get some good advice and help :hugs:


----------



## emera35

I have to agree with Glowstar, the hospital stay was helpful, and gave me some extra confidence that i was doing things right. Wasn't totally keen on the sharing a room though as the 3 other women in there all snored like freight trains so i didn't sleep a wink the first couple of nights. One night would be ideal though, rather than a week!

Just watched Call the Midwife, it made me cry :cry:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Widge! Yes! I totally have that feeling but it's kind of under my ribs. It makes me feel weird 

I feel dreadful tonight. Like I've run 100 miles and not stretched. My back is hurting, my tummy feels stretched to capacity and I feel sick. Moan moan moan!

I watched call the midwife. Made me cry. I've got all her books. she was brilliant.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hmm.. Just read the information about OC in 3rd tri and I'm actually going to mention in to my OB tomorrow as I've been really itchy! I have sensitive skin anyways so thought it was just that but after looking at that info it's more itchy on my legs and soles of feet and sometimes I'm so itchy I can't sleep!! I think it was Firsttimer who had the test done.. Did u get your result yet?


----------



## kymied

So I took a nap and had a dream that I went to my doctor appointment and I asked the midwife if she could tell what position the baby was in. She said "of course!" and proceeded to show me how to feel his head and his spine. He was swimming around like a sea monster. It was awesome! I thought "I have to tell the BnB girls about this!"

I was also worried about running out of milk but there was two more behind the one running low.


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Kymied, I wish your dream were true! 

Well, I've been trying my damnedest to nest today. But DH just gives up. He's like a little kid, he gets distracted and starts playing with stuff... I'm like, no way are we paying a professional organizer $85 an hour to sit here and watch my DH play with all the crap that gets pulled out of the closets! 

On the plus side, we are giving away a ton of stuff... on the minus side, there's another ton and a half to go. And it really bums me out that I can't just keep working like I would if I weren't pregnant!


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING LADDIES!*

Thanks for all the advice on the 'coming home' outfit for baby ladies :)


> Hmm.. Just read the information about OC in 3rd tri and I'm actually going to mention in to my OB tomorrow as I've been really itchy! I think it was Firsttimer who had the test done.. Did u get your result yet?

*wudluv *- i get the results on weds hun. I would say if your itchy on hands and feet then its worth doing a quick blood test just to rule it out :hugs: Its prob normal pregnancy itching.... but still :hugs:

So ive woken up today with a razor like throat and sniffy nose :nope: The nose i can handle - but my cough and my chest hurt :cry: 

I feel awkward, sore and heavy.


----------



## emera35

Aww FT rubbish I had a cough for ages, no fun :hugs:

City my OH is the same, so easy to distract! I hate that I can't just power through everything too! :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> *MORNING LADDIES!*
> 
> Thanks for all the advice on the 'coming home' outfit for baby ladies :)
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Just read the information about OC in 3rd tri and I'm actually going to mention in to my OB tomorrow as I've been really itchy! I think it was Firsttimer who had the test done.. Did u get your result yet?
> 
> *wudluv *- i get the results on weds hun. I would say if your itchy on hands and feet then its worth doing a quick blood test just to rule it out :hugs: Its prob normal pregnancy itching.... but still :hugs:
> 
> So ive woken up today with a razor like throat and sniffy nose :nope: The nose i can handle - but my cough and my chest hurt :cry:
> 
> I feel awkward, sore and heavy.Click to expand...

My itching is mostly on my legs and soles of my feet.. It keep me awake most nights.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ohhh and I am sorry your feeling ill... That's terrible.. Take it easy!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks laddies x

wudluv - you may as well request to do a blood test seen as its takes 5 mins and will give you peace of mind. xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - Sorry you're feeling crap, however, on the bright side... 80% done!!

Aching a bit today after my epic 4 hours of painting yesterday, time to book the pregnancy massage i think! I've got antenatal again this morning, its the physio this week so will report back on any useful exercises!


----------



## wouldluvabub

firsttimer1 said:


> thanks laddies x
> 
> wudluv - you may as well request to do a blood test seen as its takes 5 mins and will give you peace of mind. xxx

Think I will.. Will probably turn out to just to be my stupid sensitive skin!

Oh and I forgot to say before I knew the babies sex I actually brought a little out fit that is grey, white and yellow. It was a 4 piece set including a beanie, bib, t-shirt (clips up at crotch) pants and a little jacket. The whole thing matches and that's going to be babies going home outfit as it's very cute but also gender neutral and has everything I need considering the weather will be a bit unpredictable here in March!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - YAY ffor us :happydance:

I was reallllllly looking forward to 80% because i remember clearly when my box said ''20% done'' :dance:

Urgh ladies i feel sooooooooooooooooo yuk. I cannt look in the mirror without seeing a bloated version of me looking back. Perhaps its best i ban all mirrors for the next 9 weeks or so :haha: or at least cover them up!


----------



## emera35

Lozza a pregnancy massage sounds lovely! I'm sort of missing all the pregnancy pampering and classes this time round, but even with being on mat leave I don't really have the time to book anything! Spending too much time going to Roh's groups and sorting things out for the baby. Ah well, sure I'll get some pampering after the birth :)


----------



## MsCrow

Get well soon sick and itchy laddies. 

I've had a random cold over the past few days. Apparently today is Black Monday but it's sunny, crisp and I'm not at work so hardly suicide territory. Hope everyone stays chipper.

If you have a cat, have you noticed any changes to their behaviour? I ended up under both my cats on Saturday as we watched a film. My boy cat is very shy about sitting on people, my girl cat gets prissy if he tries. Recently though, they just don't care and pile on top of me. The boy, Chester, has been shadowing me ever since I got pregnant. I refer to him as the bad smell.

Wouldluv, your outfit sounds similar to mine :)


----------



## firsttimer1

is anyone due to post a bump photo today? Im SUUUURRRREEEE we are due some :dance:

My first jojo package arrived - my plum coloured pj top with buttons (its lovely)... and the disposable knickers i said i would never get! :haha: They are actually softer and ''nicer'' than i thought :shrug: They are just going into the labour bag as a precaution anyway :haha:

do any of your :baby: still do nearly all of their movement at night?

Digs is just about silent as a mouse during the day (stillll freaks me out) then has a bit of a dance session around 7/8pm and then again at 11:30pm ... then moves in the night (it doesnt wake me up - i just notice it whenever i randomly wake).


----------



## firsttimer1

> Apparently today is Black Monday but it's sunny, crisp and I'm not at work so hardly suicide territory. Hope everyone stays chipper.

ahhh yes MsCrow - today is indeed Blue Monday. The worst day of the year for depression and suicide due to unpaid xmas bills, new years resolutions crumbling...etc.... how pleasant!

But dont worry - the sun is out, the sky is blue - and in about 8/9/10 weeks we will all be meeting our little babies! so WE at least can call this happy yellow monday :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Crow- I don't have cats but I do have dogs and no they act no different towards me.. When I first fell pregnant we had a puppy who was nearing one year old and she was getting pretty big.. Anyways I had to train her not to jump up on me as I was scared she might hurt the baby when her and I both got bigger.. So the only thing she does different is not jump on me now lol.. But I think thats just because I taught her not to.. :haha:

I'll attach a pic of my going home outfit.. It's minus the bib as I don't think I'll need it lol!


And also this is the babies FIRST outift.. The all-in-one is from my mum and I went and picked out some matching wool and asked my mother in law to knit a matching beanie so his first outfit is from both his nan's!! 


FT- In regards to movement look's like your bubba has night and day mixed up!! Good luck with that lol! My little man is super lazy.. He occasionally wiggles round and does a few rolls and stuff but not alot. I've been told my placenta is at my back so I should be able to feel him move all the time (explains why i felt him from 16weeks on) But he is just happy chilling out and sleeping most of the time lol!!


----------



## emera35

FT - I definitely get most my movement at night, yes. 

Well I'm not feeling depressed today! It looks lovely out there :) we are all still snuggled in bed for now watching cartoons, lovely!

Think I'm overdue a bump picture :blush: will try and get round to it today! ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Great - trust me to have a confused baby :dohh: i defo dont feel Digs alllll the time - but then i never have. Oh well what can u do? :) i will just have to become a night owl :haha:

LOVING the outfits WUDLUV - good choices! x

EDIT: yes please to a bump piccie later opn emera..... enjoy those cartoons! :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

In the hospital I am going into the midwives ask you to lay out the babies first outfit in the bassinet that's in your room and my friend was telling me today its amazing because you look over while your in labor and see the little outfit laying there and think my little baby will be in that soon! She said it helped get her through!! 

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

wudluv - ahhhh thats so cute, i love to think that soon our LO will be in all these teeeeny clothes.

and guess what? since my post about not feeling Digs in the day..... digs has been rolling about. TYPICAL!!!! :haha:

Urgh - i have some NVQ work to mark..... baby brain wont let me ..... :dohh:


----------



## MsCrow

I love your outfits Wouldluv, your little beanie is gorgeous. :flower:

FT, I have days like that of not really feeling much until say 5pm and onwards. At the maternity tour last night MrC was sort of freaking out but I had to reassure him these days usually follow particularly active ones. Today the baby is having a party. :cloud9:

Attached is my progression image though it's getting a bit unwieldy. To see it full size-ish - click here.

MrC came back from the pub - he usually pops up the road for a read and a slow 2 pints on a Sunday. I'd go with him but it was SO COLD. He looked a little shell shocked so we had a long chat. He's quite anxious for the baby to be here already. He's worried about getting to that point, how it will be, but with regards to what happens after, he's as cool as a cucumber. Me? I'm freaking out about what I need to get done before then and worrying I shall be just a little bit shite as a mother. :dohh:

He makes me laugh, as a lifetime light sleeper/insomniac, he's quite ok about getting up a lot in the night and living on little sleep. Me? I'm a sleep monster and just think I'll end up a jibbering wreck. I've watched him change a lot over the past few months. He'd gone out yesterday. I was having a meltdown at home about doing some work and preparing dinner before we went out. I called him and instead of ending up as a nazzy fight he just came home, made dinner (pleased as punch with his chilli) and soothed me. 

We're not perfect, by any means, but I'm curious to know how your pregnancy has effected your OH and relationship?
 



Attached Files:







progressionweb.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wouldluvabub

Crow- My hubby is changing a bit. His still going on a little bit about spending plenty of time with his friends because he wont get to as much after baby is here (or rather he won't want to) but he is being more attentive. His always been a bit of a moody one (like me) so sometimes he is a jerk and other times a real sweet heart. He's so in love with the baby already though. He constantly talks about what he is going to do with the baby and how much he loves him already. He is going to be an amazing dad I can already see that.. Towards me though, if anything, really he is more protective.


----------



## littleANDlost

3 babies!??? what have i missed????????? 

sorry not yet caught up just saw this and have no patients to read through everything!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*MsCrow* - WOW! you have really had a bump spurt the last couple of weeks... your bump looks *amazing*! Its 100% all bump too. I bet you will leave the hospital looking your old self! BI*CH! :haha: Thanks for sharing!

As for pregnancy and how its effected us...

For one thing, over the last month ive been worrying and feeling guilty that i never want to do anything at the moment. We used to do alot but im struggling a little with self esteem looks wise and also with tiredness and aches. So i often worry that he is getting fed up. When i asked him last night he told me that im not to keep worrying as that hasnt crossed his mind. He said ''your doing the best thing in the world - carrying our baby'' so i now feel much better. Im going to make an effort tonight though to cook a nice dinner and NOT talk about babies (shouldnt be too hard as football is on :haha: ). Im also going to suggest going out tomorrow night with friends for local pub quiz. I want to at least try.

In terms of us and when the baby is here - my DH is a natural worrier. He is very in tune with his emotions and has told me he is scared stiff about everything from the labour to knowing what to do when baby is here. But rather than the baby being his main worry - its me. Before christmas we watched ''Noel edmunds christmas presents'' (or something like that) on tv; and there were two teenage boys whose mother died - during child birth. Well DH has struggled to shake it off and worries that something will happen to me. He also worries about the baby blues. I keep telling him it will all be okay - but i can always see its on his mind.

In terms of us in general - pregnancy has made DH even more protective of me - which i didnt think was possible! Im not allowed to walk ANYWHERE if its frosty (haha); when we go out he is ALWAYS the driver; he checks the band of my trousers to make sure they are not ''squashing baby'' and he likes to have an 30 mins a night where its just him and digger. Basically this means he puts his head on my tummy for 30 mins and listens and talks to bump.... and im not allowed to speak :rofl:

Sorry for the essay :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

littleANDlost said:


> 3 babies!??? what have i missed?????????
> 
> sorry not yet caught up just saw this and have no patients to read through everything!!!!!!

yup - three :)

Amy had Connie; Skadi had Keira - and then Buttonnose had her baby boy. She didnt post on here alot - just now and again.

Very exciting though eh? :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

ok so panic over just realised i could have read the front page, i tried to go back but it would have been like trying to find a needle in a haystack!!

congrats Buttonnose!!!!
can't believe babies are coming thick and fast now!!

Hope everyone is good!! 
I have 50 days left apparently.
And this is my last day at work, so from tomorrow onwards you will not get rid of me! Came into work this morning and my desk was covered in balloons and pink banners which was nice. I;m so happy to be starting my leave but sad to be leaving people i see everyday (it will be wierd not seeing them) and scared that i don't have long left now!


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - thats soooo exciting, enjoy your last day hun! :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

ohhh forgot to say lovely bump crow!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Morning ladies :hugs:

FT sorry you are feeling crap :wacko: it's awful because there's not much you can take for it :shrug: hopefully it comes and goes quickly :hugs:

Re the itching - I've had a bit but it's mainly the tops of my arms and only really when I go to bed at night.


----------



## Skadi

Keira is off humidity now so we can bring in some clothes for her so she doesn't have to always wear hospital clothes. So there is a shopping trip in my near future. I can't wait! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Skadi - that is great news :hugs: Keira can be fashionable!!! :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Grr.. Currently struggling to sleep because my legs are itchy!! Driving me mad!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

33 weeks today, can't believe we've got so little time left!


----------



## mitchnorm

Skadi - great news about Keira....her own wardrobe finally :happydance:

MsCrow - Great bumpage....so neat!

With regards relationship with hubby - nothing really changed. He is doing alot more around the house and looking after me...so I suppose more protective but not OTT....I am feeling alot more lovey dovey than I usually do...typically not one for PDAs but I am a bit more clingy....I think he likes it :haha:. I am generally the organised one....more the decision maker but I am finding I am letting him make more decisions. He is certainly not happy about me driving long distances thats for sure. Have just booked a train for next long distance work trip...that being said I am off to Hartlepool today and driving :cry:....travelling back tomorrow night after an all day workshop....oopsie!

ft - Regards baby movement....definately alot more at night. At my NCT they said that it totally normal cos during the day you are moving around alot, doing stuff (in my case driving) and it rocks baby to sleep more...they arent awake much at this stage of pregnancy and they tend to wake when NOT being rocked...i.e. when we are asleep, lying down :haha:. She came up with some good advice on how to try to amend your LOs routine when he/she is born.....i.e, trying to help him/her distinguish between day and night time routines (when they have very little awareness early weeks). She said to ensure that during the day you keep curtains open, TV /radio on, move around alot with baby in sling perhaps doing chores etc and dont get him/her used to darkness during daytime....then at night, lights off, low level lighting during feeds and quietness. It really helps apparently....these are things to do before baby establishs a real routine...i.e, bath, read story, music etc etc.....up until 3 months the more basic stuff is needed.

Oooh I feel like I actually learned something yesterday :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

wouldluvabub said:


> Grr.. Currently struggling to sleep because my legs are itchy!! Driving me mad!!!

Sorry you are struggling with the itching :hugs::hugs:


----------



## newfielady

I was trying to catch up ladies but I got through 11 pages and there was still 20 more. :shock: I did catch the food chat. Toad in a hole sounded like eggs in a basket to me, until FT uploaded the pic.
Glad Joanna sent us personal messages about the secret stork cause I would have missed _that_ too. :nope: Still trying to get in the groove of school. :wacko:
Hope everyone is well. Oh C'Mouse- :hugs: for your doggie. I'm sure he's still got some good years left in him to meet the baby. :D


----------



## firsttimer1

*wudluv* - get some :sleep: ! :) 

*missy* - wow 33 weeks!! i want to be that melon thingy too :(

*Mitch* - thanks for the tips hun! x


----------



## firsttimer1

Just eating philli cheese with smoked salmon and a drizzle of lemon on crackers...... OOOooooo soooooo goooooood......


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks FT, there was a total growth spurt over Christmas but I am still getting 'you're too small' comments. Bah!

I hear you on the doing less and feeling guilty, I'm out socialising a lot less. As for self confidence, listen to your OH as he thinks (and is right to) that you're absolutely marvellous. My MW said the more people worry about the baby blues or PND then the more likely it is to happen. Has he met your MW? It might help to, to ease his worries.

Glad you have (sort of) started to listen to your OH regarding the driving Mitch though naughty you about Hartlepool. Interesting what you wrote about routines, this is reflected in First Time Parent and in Baby Bliss. Both great books btw. i was going to ask how your NCT was going.

OK, spent the day having a clear out and off to Emmaus to give them a rather eclectic collection of books and bits.


----------



## mitchnorm

mscrow ' nct was great. Good value for money overall, tutor was fantastic. Only complaint is that although overall course length was spot on, it was squished into 8 days. Back to back Sundays with bf evening session in middle. Tiring and too intense to get to know people in only 3 sessions, should have spread over 5 sessions in maybe 4 weeks. 

Thanks for those book links.....nct lady (who was really straight forward, non-judgemental) recommended another, name escapes me but she is going to e-mail us with details.....will let you know 

Ft - waving at you passing Brackley in 10 minutes ha ha 

X


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> mscrow ' nct was great. Good value for money overall, tutor was fantastic. Only complaint is that although overall course length was spot on, it was squished into 8 days. Back to back Sundays with bf evening session in middle. Tiring and too intense to get to know people in only 3 sessions, should have spread over 5 sessions in maybe 4 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for those book links.....nct lady (who was really straight forward, non-judgemental) recommended another, name escapes me but she is going to e-mail us with details.....will let you know
> 
> Ft - waving at you passing Brackley in 10 minutes ha ha
> 
> X

:hi: !!!!! thats mad heehee

this NVQ work is killing me :( soooo booorrrriiinnnnggggggggggg. :coffee:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Here I am today! I think i'm shrinking.
 



Attached Files:







33.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## firsttimer1

yay bump photos - love it missy!

I hate the days when i feel smaller tho haha... i guess we just get used to it :shrug:


----------



## kymied

My little one was kicking around so I took my dog and snuggled her to my belly hoping she would get a kick to the head but the baby calmed down. He has periods of activity throughout the day with no pattern that I've noticed. If I sit and lean forward he kicks me in the ribs pretty good until I sit up straight.


----------



## firsttimer1

My matalan order just arrived!

Firstly the cellular blankets which were in the sale are GREAT! so glad i got 4 of them x so thats good as i know a few of you ordered them :) 

and mitch - if you got the same hat/mitts as i, then u will love them - they are soooo soft! :)

YAY!


----------



## newfielady

Got one assignment done and submitted! That's a relief. But I got two more to do. :dohh: MsC- I keep getting the to small comments from everyone, the doctor included! Mother is starting to worry for _me_ a bit as the baby is obviously growing but I appear to be shrinking :shock:.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi laddies

Hope you're all well? I'll try and go back and catch up as I have not been around much for the last week or so. Been very busy with hubby's birthday/ friends birthday/ baby-sitting/ pram & nursery shopping and then just life in general. :shrug:

Anyway, I had some dreadful news today. I had a message from my friend who was around 4-5 weeks behind me in pregnancy. She went to her usual hospital appt late last week and they could not find her baby's heartbeat :cry::cry: she has had to go through the ordeal of delivering her baby on 11th who had already died. I am heartbroken for her and her family - she was just so excited and this was their first baby too (they didn't find out the sex before but it was a baby girl who she held for a while). I just feel so sad. :cry::cry: I messaged her straight back but feel awkward and as if I cannot say anything to make this better. I am also now so scared that something can/ will go wrong...:nope: struggling to understand why these things happen to good people xxx

Sorry laddies - am gonna go home and rest as am feeling very upset. 

Take care - will catch up properly soon xxxx


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Nicknak... So sorry for your friend. :(


----------



## kymied

Nicnak that's terrible! I'm so sorry your friend had to go through that. Send her our love. Don't worry about your baby too much, I'm sure she's fine and the added stress won't help.

I just had my appointment and I guess I'm measuring 34 cm so the midwife wants to get another ultrasound to make sure the little guy isn't too big and to check his fluid levels. I asked if the added size could just be my fat and she said it's possible. So I'm not worried as I've always been overweight. I've put on 16 pounds since getting pregnant which is pretty much exactly average for the "overweight chart". But that means next Tuesday I get another peek at the little guy!


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak - :cry: im so sorry for your friend :( i know what you mean about not knowing what to say; and having concerns over why things like that happen :cry: Im just so sorry for her :( x

Kymied - i too am measuring 34 @31 weeks ... im not being sent for a scan though :shrug: Let us know when uve had ur scan - im sure it will be perfect xxx


----------



## kymied

FT maybe I'm going to have a giant baby just like you!


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak - thats so dreadful for your friend :-( things like that make me worry until right to the end. So sad!!

Ft - my delivery came but i wasnt home so they messaged me to say they tried to deliver :-( crap! I onky ordered 3 blankets as I knew i had another 3 or so at home....however during my washing phase I realised they were more like pram/car seat blankets. Doh!!!! Plus I have thrown the bag which my swaddling blankets came in and have no idea how they work, there is velcro everywhere!!!

Just pulled up at services....only 56 miles to destination woooop


----------



## firsttimer1

kymied said:


> FT maybe I'm going to have a giant baby just like you!

haha :rofl:

well at 28 weeks i was measuring 6cm ahead or something crazy - so i went to see a consultant. He felt the baby and said it feels like a normal sized baby and no excess fluid :shrug: and im now only measuring 3cm ahead..... so im not so sure that i AM giant baby vessel now haha :haha:

also - a lady in a PAL group im in was measuring the same as me, and just had her scan... her baby is normal and they estimate will weigh just over 7lb when born....

... further proof that fundal is RUBBISH :rofl:

but update us when u have ur scan hun... do u have a date for it yet? x

EDIT: just seen ur scan is on tuesday - u mean a week tomorrow and not tomorrow right? x


----------



## citymouse

As for our relationship, DH seems to be mellowing out a little about going out and doing things (but I'm trying to be better about watching movies at home, which he loves and I have been really lukewarm about... now we watch 3-4 movies a week). And since I've gotten bigger, he's finally been better about helping out with walking the dog, carrying things for me, etc. 

He's also been great about trying to indulge me in terms of my mad scramble to get the house in order, like, NOW. 

I think it's finally sinking in for him that he's going to be a dad. The other day he was talking to my belly and said, "I love you, baby." :cloud9: He's very sweet and loving with me (and sometimes the dog) but never with anyone else... I'm so looking forward to those first days when we are all together and just being a little family and falling in love.


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - the blankets arent massive but are quite nice and thick - and the size i expected. They are the only blankets of that style i have :)


----------



## emera35

Nicnak I'm so so sorry for your friend.:cry: Having been in her position myself a long time ago I can say one of the worst things is everyone is so scared to talk to you as they are so worried they'll say the wrong thing, so she could end up feeling very isolated. Be there for her if she needs someone is all you can do, and sadly there is nothing you can do or say that will help or make things better. But just be there as a friend. Its so sad when things like this happen, and a horrible reminder of how fragile life is. I'd imagine they'll be able to determine why its happened medically, but it doesn't help with accepting it. Big :hugs: to you. Xxx


----------



## newfielady

Nicnak- I'm so sorry for your friend, what a terrible loss.


----------



## kymied

firsttimer1 said:


> but update us when u have ur scan hun... do u have a date for it yet? x
> 
> EDIT: just seen ur scan is on tuesday - u mean a week tomorrow and not tomorrow right? x

Yep, the 24th. 3pm, so a little late for you ladies.


----------



## firsttimer1

kymied said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> but update us when u have ur scan hun... do u have a date for it yet? x
> 
> EDIT: just seen ur scan is on tuesday - u mean a week tomorrow and not tomorrow right? x
> 
> Yep, the 24th. 3pm, so a little late for you ladies.Click to expand...

well i will check on here on the 25th first thing in morning then - but you and LO will be fine :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Nicnak - so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:

Had my second antenatal class this morning with the physio which was really good. She covered a bit more than the midwife about positions for active labour and breathing, and we did a bit of relaxation. She also talked for a while at the beginning about SPD or pelvic girdle pain as she preferred to call it (as SPD is what they call when you feel pain in the front of your pelvis). Nice to know that having to turn over every 2 hours in bed due to hip pain is perfectly normal!

As for our relationship, i'm not sure it has changed much. He's definitely a bit more protective (telling me to make sure i checked my mirrors and wore my seatbelt when driving, like i ever wouldn't:shrug::haha:) but other than that things are pretty similar to before. He's always done his fair share round the house and he's trying to do a bit more, especially the bits i'm starting to struggle with like unloading the bottom drawer of the dishwasher (too much bending!)

Totally OT, but I had to swap my iphone for a new one on Friday night as it wasn't working. Today i'm having more problems and they think i need another new one! The earliest i can get in is Wednesday evening which means i'm without a phone until then (except my work one). I got off the phone to them and burst into tears. Hormones finally arrived:haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loz, you should have cried on the phone to them. That's how I got a new phone, next day delivery. :) the man didn't know what to do "sob sob, snot, but i'm pregnant and sob sob you're making me live without a phone, snot, cry, and i might go into labour and cry, sob, and i won't be able to tell anyone!"

Nik, that's so sad, your poor poor friend. 

Kym, i'm massive too, do not worry. 

Grrrrr. Our tescos shop has gone to OH's mum's house instead of ours. BOooohohohoho.


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks lovelies :flower: it is tragic for her and I feel so sad :cry:. 

Thanks Emera for your sound advice on not keeping away just because I don't know what to say xx I know it was totally different circumstances but when I lost my mum a few years ago several friends obviously didn't know what to say or how to act around me so kept their distance. This just made me feel alone and upset about that. I will give her a day or so and get back in touch just so she knows she is not alone - just hope me being pregnant is not too hard for her :nope:

Hope all good for you laddies xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

AWWW NICNAK; its so hard isnt it :nope: 

I think maybe sending her a very personal card / message / email / text or giving her a call (whatever feels right) letting her know that your there is the thing to do. Let her know that she can call on you. 
That way she knows your there... but without seeing your bump until she feels ready. As i imagine that will be hard for her (as you say).

Its sooooo sad when things like this happen :cry:


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks hon xx 

Will be sending a card and will contact her again in a few days. As you say I am trying to put myself in her shoes and I'm not sure I would want to see a bump on a friend whilst it is still so raw :cry:

Thanks for the advice and support - great gang of laddies we have here :flower: xxx


----------



## Skadi

Nicnak - I feel for your friend, I can't imagine having to go through that. That would honestly be the worst feeling ever.


----------



## kymied

MissyBlaze said:


> Loz, you should have cried on the phone to them. That's how I got a new phone, next day delivery. :) the man didn't know what to do "sob sob, snot, but i'm pregnant and sob sob you're making me live without a phone, snot, cry, and i might go into labour and cry, sob, and i won't be able to tell anyone!"
> 
> Kym, i'm massive too, do not worry.

I LOVE the "I might go into labor and won't be able to tell anyone" line. Awesome move there lady!

I don't _feel_ massive and my bump is smaller than a lot of 31 weekers, I think it's just that I have a couple centimeters of fat on top of the uterus so the measurement is a bit skewed. 

Right now hubby is trying to get the house in order and it's looking like a daunting task. I was talking to my mom and she said "Oh boy, you're never going to get it done in time, but it really doesn't matter, your brother spent his first week in a drawer before your father put the crib together." Well I guess I should be happy that we have a co-sleeper that unfolds and snaps together in less than 5 minutes. It will take longer to move the furniture so it will fit next to the bed.

Two baby showers are being planned, one for family and one for friends. It has turned into so much hub-bub. My mom and MIL are planning the family one and are shooting for March 4th. Isn't two weeks before the due date a little late? MIL is going on vacation for a week in February so says she can't plan anything because she won't have time. My mom has volunteered to take care of everything but she won't have that. I hope they don't end up killing each other....
The friends one is being planned by I think 5 different people. Hubby says they planned something I'll really appreciate but won't tell me what it is. Out of both of them I just really hope for decent food. (Like fatty me really needs more food ha!)


----------



## emera35

It really is the worst thing :cry: Nicnak, I think you are right that the reminder of pregnancy would be difficult at this early stage, also immediate contact like calling can be hard, as you don't always feel up to talking when you are shocked and grieving. However, cards, emails, txts or letters are great, as they can be looked at when she is feeling up to it, and also repeatedly if she needs reassurance that she has support available :thumbup: you sound like a great friend with how considerate you are being, I know she'll appreciate your effort :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok ladies ive confused myself :wacko:

during the day (a march day in the UK) a newborn baby wears.... a nappy, a little sleeveless body suit, then an all in one body suit over the top - right? Plus hat and mitts (and a blanket)?

the all in one suit should be long sleeved and encase the feet..... right? I mean, newborns dont wear shoes...... surely?


----------



## kymied

FT - I don't really know but that sounds ok to me. I think you have a it a little warmer than us in March (but that's not saying much as this week we've had both 50f(10c) and 10f(-12c) in January when it's supposed to be cold and snowy)
I think shoes are just for show (and to be kicked off) before they get to walking.


----------



## emera35

FT - no shoes! :haha: booties maybe, but they never stay on long, same as gloves! Are you talking about indoors or out? Indoors I'd say yes to a vest and sleepsuit (with feet or with socks if not) but probably not a hat indoors after the first week or so. Depends on the temperature in the house. If you aren't cuddling them, then maybe a blanket tucked round them, or just a swaddle if they are asleep. Again depends on temperature. If I took them out then I'd at hat, cardie and a little jacket / light padded suit and or blankets depending on the wind, temp shelter level of pram etc. 

To be honest I spent ages agonising about how the hell to dress Roh before he was born, d thought I'd never get my head round it. Once he was born I was like, why did I worry about that its totally obvious he's too cold/hot :haha: if in doubt you just feel their chest or upper back, if they feel hot/cold then they are ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies!

Emera - i was actually thinking about what to dress baby in when we LEAVE the hospital and go home so from what youve said i think right with: Sleeveless&legless body suit / Full body suit (socks if not foot bit) / mitts / hat / blanket.

Now youve stumped me though - the baby should wear a hat INDOORS for the first week you say? I wouldnt have known that LOL (providing house is not baking of course)

thanks hun x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

so sorry for your friend nicknak.

my shoulder is playing up today, off to the physio again tomorrow.

has anyone else had a letter from their future health visitor wanting to come and visit? its 10am on a thursday morning which really isnt convienant but im just going to come home from work for half an hour.

to be honest im gettign fed up with all these appointments. i feel like i have at least one baby related appointment per week, do they not know i have a job to do?!!


----------



## emera35

Yeah, really depends, sounds about right for going home though what you've said. The hospitals are flipping boiling so you'll want to keep them pretty snug whilst they adjust. Ideal sleeping temperature is 16-18 degrees though which you'll find feels pretty cool compared to comfortable adult sleeping temps! I just keep the house at about 18 degrees all the time now, as I'm used to it.


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok next Q. Hvaing looked at my babys bodysuits ive realised they are mostly footless - and i have no baby socks. 

so ive looked on a few diff sites and asdas seem cheap for baby socks.

But sizes are:

0-2.5
3-5.5
First Size

would a newborn be first size.....? :wacko:

(example: https://direct.asda.com/george/baby/socks-tights/5-pack-tote-socks/GEM62143,default,pd.html )

sorry ladies :blush:


----------



## kkl12

Nicnak- so sorry to hear about your friend, very sad. I can't imagine how she feels. :cry:

FT- I found size 0-3 month socks and hope they fit. How many pairs do you think we need?

I had cramping pains this morning that have gone away, but seems like less movements. I'm glad I have a dr. appointment tomorrow


----------



## Skadi

The first size (0-3 mos) should fit up to 10 lbs.


----------



## Glowstar

Yes def go for first size as you tend to find babies feet can be long but skinny! I prefer the towelling type ones as they tend to grip their little feet better. Saying that though I have got a selection of different types.


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies :hugs:

Kk - sorry youve been cramping hun but trrrry not to worry (tho its hard i know). Ive had cramps on and off for about 4 weeks - and twice the doppler came out due to LO being quiet...... :hugs: 

I think were at that scary stage now where their movements change etc xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies dont no if i wil eva catch up ha. 

socks i always by i size smaller so they stay on even now with izzy they always fall off. and they go missing like i dont no what.

neils frunral on wed:(


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

just looking at flowers mum wants red and white his fav colour colour of his business etc i dont no weather to get flowers to give to mum to place at the place he done it or to ontop of the coffin :(


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you lovely laddies today! quickly caught up :thumbup:

love the bumps pics! you ladies are gorgeous :cloud9:

cant remember what all everyone said, but im sure i laughed and sighed and boo'd at all the stuff going on.

DH is very protective of me when pregnant too. nothing makes him more mushy than his kids :cloud9:

nic- so sorry to hear about your friend. my 2 mc were very early. i cant imagine losing a baby so late :cry:

Dh and i went to OB office and dropped off his paternity paperwork for them to fill out. decided to go to next door to the hospital and check out the l&d. they gave us a tour :happydance: its a brand new hospital so everything is really nice. gets me all excited!

have a scan coming up next monday before my appt :D


----------



## blessedmomma

danielle- :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Danielle - :hugs: to you and your mum xx

Blessed, sounds like the facilities are going to be great for you! :)

Socks, you want to get some of these, they are extra brilliant, never lost a sock here! 
Sockons! They are pretty cheap on Amazon i think :thumbup:

Well, 3 nights of Prof. Brian Cox, that's my evenings sorted then!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Widger

:hugs: Danielle

:hugs: Niknak - I am so sorry to hear the awful news about your friend. I experienced 3 first trimester losses before my son and can't imagine how hard it must be to lose a baby so late on. I know that when I heard other people getting pregnant etc I found it so hard to hold it together when they told me over the phone or face to face etc, I much preferred email contact so I could get my head around things. But that is just me, and your dilemma is a lot more tricky as you were so close and sharing baby chat/stuff together. Sorry, I can't offer any advice but I'm sure as long as she knows you are there for her then that is the main thing. Life is so unfair sometimes :hugs:

FT - It will all become clear when you get your baby as to clothing etc. I couldn't work out what bedding etc to get either and I remember once baby was here how obvious everything seemed. 


My friend popped round today with her one month old (18 month gap between first and second). Jeez... I'd forgotten how newborns like to be held a LOT and so many other things. Think I'll be learning again and I only went through it 19 months ago :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Danielle - maybe ask your mum what she would prefer hun? otherwise - do what feels right xxx 

im hoping you ladies are right about baby clothes etc as right now - im confused LOL. but ive got newborn essentials to last me until im ''un-confused'' :haha:

and im now the proud owner of baby socks. I have to admit that i felt pretty rubbish when i remembered tonight that babies have feet :rofl: just in the nick of time :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- was it you who said you liked the chicago bears football team a while back or something like that? DH and i were talking about the cake you and your DH made to get your dad worked up and i was trying to find it to show him


----------



## Widger

firsttimer1 said:


> and im now the proud owner of baby socks. I have to admit that i felt pretty rubbish when i remembered tonight that babies have feet :rofl: just in the nick of time :rofl:

:rofl: I need to get down all my newborn stuff from the loft and it wasn't until you guys started talking about socks that I remembered they had them and booties too.... see what pregnancy/being a mother does...... gives you mush for brains....

So if I'm confused/forgetful and I've been through it.... god help the rest of you :wacko:

:rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> ft- was it you who said you liked the chicago bears football team a while back or something like that? DH and i were talking about the cake you and your DH made to get your dad worked up and i was trying to find it to show him

haha no im a miami dolphins fan! I put chicago bears on the cake to wind dad up :) Ive not got a pic of the cake to post LOL - otherwise i wud attach it.... that cake was a *MESS!* :rofl:

:rofl: hahahahahahahahahahahahaha DH just totally fell off my birthing ball!!!!! :rofl: Hilarious :haha:

ahhh ladies im itching :( hope my blood test results are in on weds morning as promised - i just want to know one way or another if i have OC :( 

EMERA - we are going to watch the Brian Cox thingy after the footy :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

PS. thanks alot widger!!!! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- lol im gonna have to do a search for it.:thumbup: my Dh loves football and my dad and step mom are bears fans. they all joke with each other.

i hope you dont have OC :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

Blessed! I found the cake on facebook - i scribbled over the naughty word on the cake though for you :blush: :)

i hope i dont have OC too :( BUT ive done alot of research and it seems that if its managed etc then it will be fine. so trying to see the positive in it ... will update you all on weds of course x


----------



## firsttimer1

can i just stress that the cake was decorated and controled by my HUSBAND and NOT ME!!! :haha:

right... professer brian cox..... here we come :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Danielle - :hugs: Hope it goes as well as can be expected on Wednesday for you and your mum x x 

FT - I think I have bought some socks....however all my babygro things (sleepsuits) have feet:wacko:. Now I am confused....I have a couple of outfits without feet so guess I will need some more......

Forgotten what everyone else was on about now :haha::haha:

I need to stop work right now!!!!!!!! Anyone else just getting fed up with it and I have found myself becoming very irritable and grumpy with colleagues, which I dont like. Sure its just tiredness and hormones mixed together but I dont want to be that p*ssed off person :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- :hugs: sounds like time to be done with work! when do you start your leave? we have baby socks, but dont really ever use them. all of our outfits are sleep sacks and feeted sleepers. by the time mine use socks they cant fit the newborn ones anymore

ft- looooove the cake, thanks for finding it. Dh was cracking up, he loves it. looks like something he would do for sure


----------



## mitchnorm

Officially working until 24th February - 2 1/2 weeks before due date :nope:.....I thought it would be fine...am doubting that now.

I have negotiated 2 weeks working from home before that so things will calm down from the 10th Feb....just seems like such a long time still :cry:


----------



## newfielady

I have a lot of sleepers with feet but I do need to get some. Around here most people recommend you buy sleepers with feet. :wacko: There is still a nice bit we have to figure out isn't it? And time is winding down now. I have to go see the doctor again next Tuesday. I think it's starting to lean towards c-section for me, as my baby has never been in the right position and doesn't seem inclined to turn. The doctor said to me "the baby can turn at any time, _but_ we won't let you go to far if you are transverse still." :shrug:


----------



## kymied

We were given a ton of hand-me-down infant clothes but the boy that wore them was really skinny and tall so all the feet have been cut off the sleepers. I either have to get a bunch of socks or all new sleepers.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Mitch- Stress is not good for the baby and it sounds as though work is really stressing you out. Just get a certificate from your doctor and start your maternity leave early. You need to be feeling better about things and focusing on the baby! Who cares about work really!!! Your LO is the most important thing now!!!!

Newfie- So does that mean you would have a c-section at like 37weeks or just when you go into labor you would have a c-section?? Thats a little bit scary but at least they have warned you so you have time to wrap your head around it!

Kymied- Thats kinda funny that all the feet are cut off the sleepers lol! I highly doubt our baby will have the issue of being to tall as hubby and I are both shorties! I think we will have a short chubby baby! Chubby babies are the best lol! My friends little girl is almost 4 months and she had over taken her cousin in weight who is 2 months older.. She is also the second youngest in her mothers group and the fattest lol! Shes so cute with her chubby cheeks!

AFM- Well I had my OB appointment this morning and I had to wait an hour to get in!! It's always like that! Drives me crazy.. There is no way I could plan anything afterwards.. Anyways he did say to me that he was sorry as he had had an unexpected delivery this morning which is ok. 

I was quite surprised as this time was the FIRST time I didn't measure bigger in my FH. I have been a week ahead the whole time but this time I was 32cm and I am 31+5 so pretty much 32 weeks!! Super glad to have slowed down a bit! I did mention to him about the itching and I have been and had the blood tests done so just have to wait on the results now.. 

I decided to go back to the place that I have had blood tests done my whole life as the place he wanted me to go I have been to the last 2 times and both times they have completely sucked at taking my blood! To the point last time she actually jabbed me in both arms and wiggles the needle around so much! It was so painful.. Mum thought maybe it was to do with being pregnant as I've never had issues before but sure enough at the place I've been going to my whole life the had no problem.. Needle was in and out in a second and pretty much painless! Stupid other place.. Won't be going there again!!!!

Anyways hope your all having a nice sleep! I can't believe I'm down to pretty much 8 weeks left!!! How exciting!


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- how are you feeling about a possible section? i would probably be a little scared, having not had it before. but certainly whatever is the safest and best way to get baby here :hugs:

edit: wouldluv- sorry you had to wait around so long! if i make my OB appts in the afternoon i have to wait around. i make them as early as possible so im in and out! i hope your test comes back ok. 

and mitch, i agree with wouldluv- your baby is more important. go early for your sanity! it will give you much needed r&r before baby gets here. in fact i would highly recommend any first time mom to take extra time before baby comes. i was in college for my first and really enjoyed the napping and doing what i wanted for a while. sometimes i would just go to the store and look around at baby stuff. you will never have another pregnancy where you can do this! any future babies you will automatically have another one to look after :)


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies!
I've been reading as I go, but haven't had much to say as far as updating goes. Baby had a quiet day today, but started moving tonight again, so all is well. 
Went to the cardiologist today, and he thinks my heart won't be an issue during labour, which is nice to hear. Makes me feel more confident as he doesn't think anything special needs to be done during labour/delivery.
Joanna, thanks for setting up the secret stork! I'm excited to go find something cute for it! My apologies to my secret partner though, as I'm going to have to include shipping in the cost so the gift won't be very big/heavy.
Ladies, does everyone have their hospital bag packed and ready to go already? I'm thinking that I need to get cracking on this as I've packed nothing yet!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

crowned- lovely news regarding your heart! That certainly makes things less scary!!! 

I have started packing my hospital bag. I made a huge list (at my hospital nothing is really supplied) and have started putting everything in my bag! Will just continue to pack it slowly.. Trying to figure out what clothes I want to take for myself. Making me feel much more organized!


----------



## Skadi

Keira is able to wear clothes now but I noticed the hospital provided clothes are obviously shared and stained so first thing in the morning I am going out to try and find some clothes that will fit her. I hate to see my princess in shabby looking onesies.


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning laddies

Thanks again for all your kind comments re my friend - I will pass them on. :flower:

Have been awake for hours (finally got up around 4am) and have been sat on sofa just thinking - my back/hip and head are hurting lots. Have just got myself a milky drink along with a couple of paracetamol's and will try an hour or so back in bed soon and try and switch off. 

Have great days lovelies xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning,

on the topic of baby socks i only have one pair which came free with the sainsburys mother and baby box. all my sleepers apart from one have built in feet so i dont think i need them!

do what you think is best Danielle and i also think asking your mum is best.

mitch, sounds like you need to rest more so at least you will be working from home soon. im not going on leave until 2nd march but so far i feel fine...

my stress is more from getting all my files ready to hand over particulary Trusts because accounts need doing etc aaah!

my bump is feeling big now, im like an old woman getting in and out of bed, i also have to wake up to turn over in bed which is disruptive. i feel a bit depressed that i feel like this with so long to go.... its only going to get worse!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ps forgot to say that you should def get some cute premie clothes skadi!

and booo! im still a squash. i was hoping i might newfruit today.


----------



## mitchnorm

Boooo Cupcake.....I was convinced we would be newfruiting today....its been 3 weeks hasnt it :cry:. Next one is a watermelon (I think) - maybe its not til 33 week...no fair!!!!

Thanks for your kind words and advice ladies......Only 3 weeks of 'busy' work coming up then I can relax to a certain extent...have cleared my diary now from beginning of February so at least I can hang out at the office (30 mins away) or home :happydance:. I should be fine....I just need to keep my hormones in check and not alienate my colleagues before then :haha:

Running a workshop for customers today up in Hartlepool - 10am - 4pm - just setting up. I hope they are a good bunch.....to be honest laboratory staff (who work in pathology where your lab tests are done) are not the most inspiring bunch...just hope its interactive so I have an easy day.:thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Morning ladies.

It's been a difficult 24 hours for me.

I found out in the early hours of yesterday morning that a dear friend of mine had passed away. He had been very ill for 6 months, so was expected, and I am glad that he is finally out of pain, but never the less was very sad.

I also had my GTT yesterday morning at 8.30. My veins (as they so often do) were playing up, so the nurse had to go in painfully from the side of my arm, rather than the 'crease'. I then had to go and sit in the waiting room for 2 hours. At 1 hour they are meant to draw more blood, but they couldn't find a vein, and the final blood test took 4 attempts!! :rofl: The nurse was someone my Mum used to teach child development to and she said "I wanted to do a good job so your Mum would be proud of me, but you are going to go away all bruised" :rofl: Bless her!

When I got home about 11.30 I just started shaking like mad. I was sat on the toilet crying because I was shaking so much I couldn't wipe :haha: OH fed and juiced me (that sounds vaguely rude.....it wasn't!) and sent me to bed where I never really felt better for the rest of the day :shrug:

Am feeling heaps better this morning, but am going to take it easy.


Hope you are all well? Mitch, please try and take it easy. FT, I really hope your tests come back clear. Skadi, defo go and buy new clothes! Cupcake, here here on the extra pains...I am making some _very_ odd noises when I get up off the sofa/out of bed! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Soooo much to catch up on!! :nope:

Danielle :hugs::hugs:

Newfie - can't find the post about possible c-section :shrug: hope you're OK though :hugs:

Crowned - good news about your heart :thumbup:

Mitch - SLOW DOWN!!! this baby could be here in 5 weeks! do you really think your employer is going to think any more of you for working so hard right up till the end! NO!! 

AFM - was in bed at 9.30pm last night! was knackered! didn't make any difference though as still couldn't sleep and I must wake up 50 times a night either needing a wee....in agony with right hip or heartburn :wacko:
Baby NEVER slept yesterday :shock: hope he sleeps more when he's here :haha:

Happy 32 weeks to those turning today :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Loo :hugs::hugs: sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:

The GTT is not nice...I was same as you, they couldn't find veins...took a Midwife they called 'the vampire' to come and extract it from me :shock: :rofl:
Hopefully your results will come back OK :thumbup:

meant to say - thanks to Joanna for sorting out the SS :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - lots of :hugs::hugs::kiss: for you. Sounds like you had an awful day!!! Hope things improve and the results of your GTT are fantastic :thumbup:

Glow - My LO seems to do nothing but sleep during the day :cry: even last night was quieter than usual....I took to poking :haha:. Poop to the pain you are having.

Right customers arriving....wish me luck


----------



## MsCrow

:( Loo :( I hope today is a slightly better day, definitely so health-wise. I hope the shaking was just related to the GTT or shock about your friend. I'm so sorry you've lost a good friend. 

Take it easy today laddies. I think we've all been overdoing things and Blessed is quite right, you don't get this time back.

I'm having a quiet day today, catching up on several things but plan not to move much.


----------



## emera35

Loo ouch sounds like your test was rubbish! So sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:

Skadi - definitely get some nice clothes for Kiera! When she grows out of them you can donate them to the neonatal dept and then they next little girl there can have pretty clothes too! That's what we did with Roh's tiny premie clothes :thumbup: (well we kept one little sleepsuit for sentimental reasons)

I'm hating rolling over in bed now, have to wake up every time now! I feel like a beached whale! :haha: 

Mitch hope your 3 weeks go fast! I agree with Blessed though go off as early as you can, you'll never have that time that's just for you again! I can't imagine still having to work now I've been off for a while! Its soo much better! 

OH told me my bump looked like a comedy bump this morning! When I gave him a look he added "well not comedy, but if you draw a cartoon of a huge bump it would look like that" :dohh: keep digging love! :haha: I think he was trying to say its grown...

Hmm can't remember what else I was going to say as Roh is climbing over my head, a bit distracting! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Lads :hugs:

The VAMPIRE!!! :shock: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

My GTT was just procedure for this hospital because my BMI is over *AHEM*, so I am expecting it to come back clear. Lets hope so!

I agree with MsC, we _all_ need to be taking thing easier now. We are heavily pregnant, and possibly not as capable of things we were 6 months ago. Look after yourselves. x


----------



## littleANDlost

Good morning Ladies!
NicNak &#8211; I&#8217;m so so sorry to hear about your friend! It&#8217;s so awful to go through that and is something that will always be with her. From personal experience when i went through the same thing the worst thing for me was people forgetting and moving on very quickly, i know now it wasn&#8217;t that and people just didn&#8217;t want to bring it up with me and acted like everything was fine. Just talk to her, ask her about her, what she looked like, whose nose she had, How beautiful she was. Though it hurts i wish someone had talked to me about it all more. My cousin was also pregnant at the time (she was 2 weeks behind me) and she felt really awkward with me and didn&#8217;t even come to the funeral as she thought it would be to much for me but it actually really helped me to be with her. It is sad to see her little boy Tommy now and know that my little girl should be doing all the same things he is, when he said his first word and took his first steps it was hard, but it helped me to put it all to one side and carry on to see those things and it takes away the fear my Lilly will be forgotten. My cousin never pushed her pregnancy in my face and it never really bothered me that she was still pregnant if that&#8217;s something you are worried about with your friend. She gonna need a lot of support and hugs!

Lozza &#8211; I;m getting that hip pain at night to! It&#8217;s doing my head in how much it&#8217;s waking me up but nice to hear it&#8217;s normal... i guess lol

FT - clothes are really confusing me to! I think i will go for layers that can be removed if it&#8217;s to much, as for socks, i&#8217;ve gone for first size ones from primark! Bargins

Danielle - :hugs:

Skadi &#8211; I totally get you not wanting your little girl in hospital clothes you can get tiny baby clothes that are normally even smaller than prem baby clothes on alot of websites so hopefully you can find some lovely things for her!

Loo &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:

Mitch &#8211; like everyone else has said take it easy!! You are now heavily pregnant (well I&#8217;ve decided we are all heavily pregnant as i now can&#8217;t even get off the sofa without nearly dying)

Glow I;m always in bed by 9.30 &#8211; i&#8217;m hoping that now i&#8217;ve finished work i will be able to nap in the day and then be able to stay up latter and spend more time with OH

Emera &#8211; My OH said to me in the bath last night that i was really pregnant now and then pointed out my stretch marks covering my bum, he meant it that i only have them on my bum so it&#8217;s a good thing but that wasn&#8217;t quite how it sounded. Lol. Our poor OH not knowing what to say

AFM - FIRST DAY OF MAT LEAVE! Already im sat on the sofa in my dressing gown just finished watching Jeremy kyle! Oh dear! I have a list of things to do (such as washing baby clothes, hospital bag, getting bedding reading ect ect) but have 7 weeks still to do this so need to stretch it all out a bit! Loving not getting shouted at while at work already though!


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING!*

*Mitch -* you poor thing still working so hard :( I hear you on the hormones at work thing though. I made an angry phone call yesterday to an external provider - and dont get me wrong - they deserved it, but BOY did i unleash!!! :grr: Defo more so than if i was not a hormonal pregnant melon!! :haha: But your home later today ...right? :hugs:

*Newfie - * Im sure you will anyway but read up on C-secs and how to keep them as personal as possible etc, that way if it does become apparent that you are having one - you will feel prepared :hugs:

*wudluv *- glad you got the test done for peace of mind hunni x let us know when results are bk - mine are tomorrow xxx

*Crowned -* great news about your ticker hun :) On the bag front, i will pack it during week 35... but all the stuff is bought and is being washed and prepareed etc :)

*skadi -* YAY for clean clothes for little keira :dance:

*Loo - *so sorry about your sad news hun :hugs: Even when you know it is coming - it doesnt make it any easier x :hugs: Glad u are feeling more yourself today. Try to take it easy and maybe have some ''me time'' tonight with your DH? :hugs:

*Glow -* Im intrigued by how much you ladies need to pee in the night (as ive still not had to - not even once).... do you pee alot in the day as well? :wacko: LOL

*Crow *- enjoy being still today ;)

*As for me....* im fine. But darling husband last night started laughing when i walked down in my PJ set which did up over my boobs but then opened up around the bump. He COULD NOT stop laughing and said i reminded him of this computer game character (See attached).

One is not amused. Lol.


----------



## littleANDlost

hahahaha FT that sounds so attractive!!! Mothercare had some very cheap mat PJ and nighties if your running low on things fitting. And i also got some nighties from primark that look like granny ones but fit and are very comfy!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

l&l - YAY for mat leave! Lucky you! :happydance: But URGHHHHH jeremy kyle?? worst man on PLANET!!!!! :sick: ;)

as your PJs im expecting some to be delivered today - yay... no more bump exposure for me :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

I know it sounds awful and i shouldn't say it but i spend most my day (normally) talking to people who all i can think is 'you belong on Jeremy kyle' I once spoken to a women with 4 children all names after alcoholic drinks (Chardonnay, Tiamaria, Bailey and Jack Daniel and no i kid you not) So maybe i'm missing work already!

And yay for the PJ's!!! though i love having my bump out and walk around at home with my top rolled up. it;s more comfy, i can;t stand tight stuff on it any more!


----------



## littleANDlost

I've just read that if my baby was born now at 33 weeks she would no longer be premature but a moderately preterm baby! Never heard of that before but it sounds good! Aprently it's the term used for babies born at 31-34 weeks.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - thats so exciting ''moderately preterm'' - love it :)

im begining to think that i dont have OC but that the socks i was given for xmas have latex running through them :haha: oh well... all will be revealed tomo if results are back lol

someone at work is seriously crusing for a verbal bruising. seems to be the theme of the week for me :haha: and im usually sooooooo nice - honest :haha:

cant believe we new fruit at 33 and not 32 weeks.... that sucks! x


----------



## emera35

L+L - I never heard the different classifications for preterm-ness, when Roh was born the doctors referred to both him and my labour as preterm and/or premature as if they were interchangable terms? He was only technically born 12 days before what is considered term (37 weeks) :shrug: guess its not a set thing? Still that little bit early made a fair bit of difference for the first couple of months with the tube feeding and struggling to maintain his body temperature. And he was a skinny little thing until he properly got into weaning, then. Had to have him on a high calorie diet and he caught up really quick! 

I am aiming for 23rd of Feb as my earliest date this time, don't know why exactly that date, but its in my head! :haha:

Don't want to get over excited until I've had it checked, but I 'think' bumpy might have finally turned!! My movements feel really different this morning! Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## littleANDlost

we could have our babies on the 29th feb you know!! id only need to be a week early for that! not sure how i feel about that really.

Emera this time you could be two weeks late!!!!
I thought my LO was head down on sunday, bump was much lower and it was more comfy under my ribs. then yesterday she was back to normal again. nice and long across my bump! Whens your next appointment to find out?


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - how many weeks will you be at feb 23rd? And yay for LO possibly turned! x

im hoping for an early LO - but after full term... so week 38 would be good! That way my ma and pa will be here :)

but ive a feeling this LO is too comfy and will be late :( late as possible. BOO!!!!


----------



## emera35

FT I'll be just about 38 weeks on the 23rd :thumbup:

L+L if I go overdue I'll be stunned! I'll be the first female in my family for over 100 years to carry to due date if I manage that! :shock:

I have my big decider appointment and scan next tuesday, I'm really nervous about it! :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT your hubby is hilarious hahaha! Kick some bottom at work, you can totally use pregnancy as an excuse. 

My dad just came over to do some DIY... now my birth room is wrecked... he's ripped a big hole in the wall. Arg! 

I THINK I might have a scan tomorrow. I just had a voicemail, which said it was for me, about making an appointment for tomorrow (no mention of who it actually was calling me!). I hope so!!! I wanna know that my placenta is high!

Oooh, i'll be 39 weeks on the 29th Feb, that could be fun...


----------



## Skadi

emera35 said:


> Skadi - definitely get some nice clothes for Kiera! When she grows out of them you can donate them to the neonatal dept and then they next little girl there can have pretty clothes too! That's what we did with Roh's tiny premie clothes :thumbup: (well we kept one little sleepsuit for sentimental reasons)

Oh that is such a great idea, it really looks like they could use them too.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

just think ill be the last to have baby :(


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - dads and DIY eh? :haha: was he MEANT to put a hole in the wall??? 

Danielle - you may not be hun! :hugs: and even if your little man IS the last; all that matters is that he is healthy :) besides, 2 or 3 weeks is no difference at all in the scheme of things :hugs: Hope your feeling OK hunni, i know tomo will be a hard day :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am crap crap n crap me an oh over for good now am so heartbroken ment 2 be getting married next year :(

to be honest dont think am going to get to 37 weeks constant braxton hicks and stress levels r so high n am still lossing weight :(


----------



## littleANDlost

Emera - Well i'm hopefully you'll make it to march atleast!

MIssy - what was he trying to do?? 

Danielle - You never know, I'm one of the early march ones and all it will take is for me to be two weeks late and you to be two weeks early and we'll only be 1 week apart!
EDIT :hugs: danielle, have you spoken to your midwife about it all?? i know stress right now is going to be high it might be an idea just to keep an extra eye on you and baby just to make sure everything is going ok health wise!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Well he was coming over to see why the wall seemed a bit damp... so he ripped all the wallpaper off and part of the wall which appears to have been totally bodged anyway. It's a good thing in the long run, just a pain now! 

I started painting the hallways/corridors yesterday and now the smell of paint is making me want to puke so I don't know how I'll be able to finish it.


----------



## littleANDlost

Oh no missy! i hope he's going to fix it for you!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am gona make an appt with doc i need to go an anti ds because i no i will end up with pnd i reallyyy dont want to :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Danielle - i know u have a lot on your plate but hv you spoke to your MW about whats going on in your personal life? She may be able to offer more support hun - you have so much weight on your shoulders at the moment :( Not good :(


----------



## lozza1uk

*Loo* - sorry about your friend, saw your update on facebook and did wonder :hugs:

*Missy* - I marched into the Apple store last night ready to use your words, but they were so nice I couldn't get angry. Shame. But I did get a new phone, again, i'm now on my 4th in 3 days!:shrug:

*L&L* - those 4 names are hilarious, and disturbing at the same time:haha: I can't watch more than 5 minutes of Jeremy Kyle.

I've had to travel to London today for work. Haven't seen most people I work with since before Christmas and its funny seeing everyone do a double take when i walk up to them! Just had a chat with my boss and he's going to plan to give me 5 weeks of work (i'm working for another 6) just in case, so that's good.:thumbup: I also told him i'm not feeling particularly motivated at the moment and would prefer short term pieces of work!:blush: He's trying to push my promotion through before I finish so I get better maternity pay so probably wasn't the wisest thing to own up to:blush:

*Crowned* - I'm leaving my bag until I finish. I only live 10 minutes from the hospital so even if i'm not prepared I can grab some essentials.

*FT* - I seem to constantly want to wee! I think most of the time it's the baby pressing on my bladder. Every time I went last night I was desperate again as soon as I got back into bed. Mind over matter sometimes:haha: I'm pretty sure it's still head down, all my movements are above my belly button and I'm sure I can feel feet or knees. Little lumps than when i press gently move away or kick me back. It's more rolling around and stretching than kicking now though.

Oh, and had a call this morning to say furniture's being delivered on Thursday:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

no i havent hun i cant talk to anyone about it because i end up in a state chest pains etc thats why i dont really right much on here just beacuse it bloody hurts :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - oh no lol, BUT as u say good in the long run. Have u got a face mask you can wear around the paint? might help a little?

just washed my new matalan blankets and they are perfect - just want a LO to wrap them around now haha :)


----------



## emera35

Danielle I second what FT has said, definitely talk to your MW they are trained to be able to offer a lot of support for people in all sorts of difficult situations, I know they'd be able to offer you all the help you need. Maybe they can help you avoid getting to the situation where you have to suffer with pnd. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

xdaniellexpx said:


> no i havent hun i cant talk to anyone about it because i end up in a stated chest pains etc thats why i dont really right much on here just beacuse it bloody hurts :(

I really wish i could do something to help hun - or at least say something :( im sending you HUGGGGEEEE hugs though and u always know where we are x

How is Izzy? :kiss:


----------



## lozza1uk

Danielle :hugs: I echo what the others have said, its definitely something to raise with your midwife/GP, although appreciate how difficult it will be to do that. That's what they're there for though :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

Sometimes you just need a little boost when your down and medication can help. You may only need to be on it for a little bit and you might find a low dose might just be enough to give you that helping hand out of it all! I was on anti depressants when i first feel pregnant until i was about 14 weeks. I've been on them a few times since i was 16 and hav to be open to the fact that it;s likely i will need them again but find they do help me. However everyone is different and just talking to your doctor or midwife might help you more than you think


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thank you all so much. i avent had a bath in 2 days thats how bad i am :( izzys not well full of cold :(


----------



## littleANDlost

:( bless her! Why don't you have a bath with izzy and have some play time!!


----------



## emera35

L+L I agree with you, antidepressants have really helped me in the past too, although I've not needed them for some years happily. They are definitely beneficial, but my personal feeling is the need to be coupled with practical and emotional support and counselling to be truly effective. 
I always think anyone admitting they need help is amazingly brave in the first place! :hugs: Danielle I hope you find the support you need and deserve :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Oh yes, Danielle steam up the bathroom and have a bath with Izzy, you'll get washed and the steam will help her cold! :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

the hardest part is always asking for the help. Just doing that can make you feel loads better! Just talking to us about it must be extremely hard daniellle :hugs: there's always someone here to talk to though if you need us. Even if it;s just to moan about how rubbish your postman is, or to talk about eastenders last night!


----------



## emera35

I have a moan!

I love my little boy, but unless he stops using my nipples as handholds to climb up my chest soon, I may cry! :shock:


----------



## littleANDlost

:( is he starting to get excited about being a big brother?


----------



## firsttimer1

awww poor izzy :( Ive got a cold too - must be going around :( Hope she is better soon hunni xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Danielle, it's SOOOO hard to ask for help. I would totally agree to go to your midwife though (although I've always chickened out asking for help at the last second). She is trained to know who to refer you to and will NEVER judge how you're feeling. 

Yay, scan is at 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - remind me, why are u being scanned? sorry hun i get sooo confused :hugs:


----------



## emera35

littleANDlost said:


> :( is he starting to get excited about being a big brother?

I don't think he really understands, he points at my tummy and says baby and asks for "cuggle baby" and pulls my top up to hug my tummy, but I'm not sure he fully understands that there will be an actual baby in the house soon. He's loving playing with the baby's stuff though, and is sweet if I say "no that's for the baby don't turn it upsidedown" he'll put everything back and say "no no baby" ;) 
The nipple thing is just as my boobs are bigger its a convenient handful of clothing to grab, but ooowwww! :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

*Good morning gorgeous laddies!*

I've tried to catch up on posts, but I've mostly just scanned. :blush: This past weekend was a busy one for me (and yesterday was a holiday for us). 

DH and I had our childbirth class on Friday and Saturday. It was good for DH to get to see the biology of how it all goes down because he was pretty clueless. :rofl: It earned me a lot of sympathy. :thumbup: The sad part was learning that I won't get to really cuddle my boys until about 2 hours after they're born. :cry: (DH will get skin-to-skin time while they fix me up and make sure I'm recovering well.) The hospital seems very nice, and they're really focused on making the experience pleasant for the mommies.

Sunday we had our first baby shower. It was lovely, and we walked away with some gorgeous gifts and a ton of gift certificates. Plus, one of my girlfriends offered me all of her baby stuff. So yesterday, we went to pick it up. OMG! It was a HUGE haul of goodies! Beautiful bassinet, pack 'n play, swing, bouncers, high chair, nursing pillow and gobs of little onesies and sleepers!!! Over the course of a single weekend, we went from being completely unprepared to being ready for babies!!

Anyway... that's an awful lot of rambling about myself. :blush: I hope everyone had good weekends. :flower: 

*Danielle*- I think it is a good idea to talk to your doctor. You've had so much going on bless you. :hugs: 

*Skadi*- When I was shopping this weekend, I saw a ton of cute little preemie clothes. Have fun buying a couple things for your little princess. :kiss:

*Emera*- Bwahahahaha! I'm sure it hurts for Roh to treat your body like a human ladder, but it's hilarious how little boys grab boobies with such innocence. :haha: 

*Joanna*- Thank you so much for putting together the SS!!! I can't wait. :)

*Everyone else*- Hope you're well, and I promise to go back and read what I've missed. :kiss::kiss:


----------



## littleANDlost

it sounds like he's going to be a very caring big brother! Boobs are obviously just a new play thing for him lol he'll get over it im sure!

I haven't stopped eating all morning. being on leave is going to make me very fat! i must start being more healthy, however i really want a pot noodle and have no idea why, i don't even like them lol


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - so glad ur class was useful and that you now have heaps of baby stuff! Thats ace!
:hugs:

so ladies who are now at 32 weeks + and were* planning *on starting to drink RLT... have you?

Im 32 weeks tomorrow and i think im going to start drinking one cup a day x


----------



## littleANDlost

FT i wasn't planning on drinking it but had looked into a tablet form for it. i haven't got any though lol. i kinda forgot. I might pop into town at some point and pick some up.


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT - I had one cup a while ago and then my premmie labour thing started so i've wimped out now! (plus it was gross). I might wait till a bit closer...

My scan is for large for dates officially but really it was because the midwife was worried about the bleeding and stuff...


----------



## emera35

I'm waiting on the rlt this time FT and starting at 36 weeks, started at 32 last time, I think it was great though, but seems wise to wait as Roh was early ;)

L+L I saw a multipack of pot noodles in the shop the other day and was like "oooh yum I want that" resisted though, I don't like them either :haha:


----------



## emera35

Bleugh, anyone else find cleaning their teeth has turned into a gore-fest lately? My gums are bleeding so badly, I'd forgotten they did this, gross! :sick:


----------



## littleANDlost

i caved and found a pot noodle in the cupboard, it tastes amazing!! lol

good luck with the scan tomorrow missy, kinda jealous you'll get to see baby though! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

oh yer - defo if youve had a pre-term labour etc then steer clear of RLT for a while. If my OC result tomo is negative then im going to start it :)

Urgggh pot noodle.... altho i MUST admit, every so often i crave one :haha:

I just had salmon salad in a cocktail sauce with bread.... feel a bit :sick: ... ooops


----------



## littleANDlost

emera - my gums have been bleeding for quite a while now but they were worse a month or so back, now it's only a little bit of blood at the front.

I normally hate pot noodles. i just really wanted one!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thank you all so much just had a bath izzys asleep tryung my best to put some make up on to get to the shops my cupbourds n fridge is bare no loo rool eather :(


----------



## emera35

I'm currently tucking into my lifetime favourite food. Toast with real butter and marmalade! I have to have it a very specific way for it to be proper and perfect, which this is, its heaven, I made 4 slices! :munch:


----------



## emera35

Good on you Danielle, I'm sure getting out will help even if its just to the shops :hugs: and putting a bit of make up on will make you feel better ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - i just ran out of loo roll too :dohh: :haha: 

emera - marmalade. yuck. :sick: now peanut butter.... THATS where its at! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i ran out about 3 days ago been using baby wipes any u shuddnt but at the min i reallllyyy dont care. i need a sleep of just putting foudation n powder on :( just weighed my self am 8st 2 was 9 5 before falling preg


----------



## littleANDlost

Get yourself a nice treat danielle! 

i love real butter on toast! enjoy emera!

i am going to go take a bump picture, i think i look huge today!


----------



## littleANDlost

double post. sorry


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - yes please - post a bump photo! That will cheer us all up a little :)

Mine is due tomo x :) x


----------



## emera35

Oh yes I need to do a bump piccie too! Will get on it right after my Doctors fix! :haha: (guilty pleasure)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got no money to get me self anything :(


----------



## firsttimer1

im broke too after doing stupid MOT and car insurance. which was sightly higher due to my points... oops. :blush: 

emera - Doctors :haha: LOL

my matalan order of slippers and nighties have arrived and they are all perfect. Slippers are soooo soft - cant believe they were £2. and nighties are perfect for labour (if not in water) and Bfeeding afterwards :dance:

feeling very prepared :)


----------



## littleANDlost

just get a cream egg!!! or a kitkat!

ok so a bit of a close up and sorry for the bra :blush: but this is me at 33 weeks!!! think i have got bigger
 



Attached Files:







33weeks (9).jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7









33weeks (8).jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10









33weeks (10).jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well exs new car we got it in argust. got dropped of here 3 days ago the engine has fell through the bottom of the car snapped the axel and its bacically feked he has been asking me what hes to do. i no exactly what needs doing but he can fooook offf ha

its a wright off its all on finance of 12k hahaha best thing is not down at my address its him mums 

revenge is sweeet!


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - gorgeous bump! and u have NO stretchies!! Lucky you! I have not been as lucky - got a cluster on bottom of tummy now... oh well xxx but yes - GORGE bump! :)

DANIELLE - :rofl: yep - he can sort it out himself... he is a grown man! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

he cant he dosent even no who hes insured with hhahaha he payed 250 for a toetruck to drop it of here. yet he payes monthly for the aa!


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - well my bump is stretch mark free but my bum and the bottom of my boobs are covered. I'm lucky though that i can hide them. My OH keeps saying that my bum looks sexy as it looks like it;s covered in finger nail scratches. He wishes is all i can say about that!

Danielle - i have such a foul temper i'd probably take a baseball bat to it myself, but i wouldn't recommend that!


----------



## firsttimer1

> he cant he dosent even no who hes insured with hhahaha he payed 250 for a toetruck to drop it of here. yet he payes monthly for the aa!

Danielle - hahahahaha thats hilarious!! Oh well LOL!

L&L - on your bum? LOL! thats the thing - i get my tummy out so rarely that tbh... if thats the worst that happens :shrug:

I had a dream last night that i had stretch marks on my face... maybe thats why today im happy to put up with tummy ones! :rofl:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

littleANDlost said:


> FT - well my bump is stretch mark free but my bum and the bottom of my boobs are covered. I'm lucky though that i can hide them. My OH keeps saying that my bum looks sexy as it looks like it;s covered in finger nail scratches. He wishes is all i can say about that!
> 
> Danielle - i have such a foul temper i'd probably take a baseball bat to it myself, but i wouldn't recommend that!

wellllll i did put my foot through his new phone as he text his new gf while he was in my house!


----------



## lozza1uk

Just worked out I still have 30 whole days left at work. That seems sooooooooooo long!

Great bump L&L!


----------



## emera35

Right, here is my bump progress then, i don't think i've grown looking at that?!?! Feels bigger though :haha: I also look like i've lost a bit of weight, so maybe baby has fit in where the fat was! :rofl:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN1908-1-1.jpg

Also, FT, i'm being VERY brave in an effort to make you feel better, here are my lovely stretchmarks! :cry:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN1910.jpg


----------



## littleANDlost

FT my bum has kinda shocked me as well, i don't think it's got any bigger and OH promises it hasn't but it is completely covered by them, not that i can see it myself any more. My OH hid it from me for ages that i was getting them on there bless him but i got out the bath and saw it in the mirror and then moaned at him for not telling me. 

i think breaking things helps sometimes danielle!


----------



## littleANDlost

Lozza it will fly by!!!!

Emera i can definitely see growth! awesome bump!


----------



## emera35

Nice bump L&L! :D


----------



## Widger

Sorry that there are so many feeling low today :hugs: Danielle - I, like the others, think you should book an appointment at your doctors (I know how you are left 2nd time round from the midwife). Maybe just chatting about everything will be a weight off your mind. Losing all that weight is not right during pregnancy so I would defo book yourself in xx
Loo - So sorry to hear about your friend. Whether they've been ill a long time or not, the day that somebody passes it only then becomes real :hugs:

As for RLT - I have to say it did NOTHING to help me out :grr:. Seriously, I was a big fan of the RLT taking it before anyone else in my NCT group, reminding everyone to take it, saying how it wouldn't be a problem giving it a go.... 

There is obviously no harm in trying it out as for you it may work but for me my contractions were all over the place for 2 days in early labour before I got into hospital, I was also pushing with all my might and the little blighter was stuck so that obviously didn't help - oh and my uterus didn't contract back properly so I hemorrhaged.

Saying that, I've yet to decide if I'll give it a go this time I mean.......... you just don't know right? :rofl:

Girls with toddler and baby on way, are you buying a double buggy?


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - he has a new gf???? :saywhat:

Lozza - i finish the last working day of feb :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - wow, great bump!!

widger - i think you shud give the RLT a go again.... i mean, its worth trying lol x


----------



## emera35

Widger - I'm planning to get a twin stroller, but have no intention if getting it before the baby comes. I have plenty of transport options, a full travel system, single stroller and a couple of baby carriers, so i'll definitely be able to transport them both without one. Not sure if i'll end up getting the twin, but we shall see. If i feel like its a struggle i'll just go and grab one :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Peanut butter is my fave too FT! MMMMM. I ran out on sunday and then tescos delivered to the wrong address so I had two days without any. DISASTER! 

Stretchies - I have none on my tummy at all but millions on my boobs. 

Danielle, good work on the phone thing, and hahaha to your exes car. SUCKA!!!

Emera - that is a loverly bump. mine feels the same size as always!

L&L - that is an ace bump - looks like a lovely perfect football. 

Just been to the MW - i'm currently measuring 35cm, but she's not worried and scan is tomorrow anyway, she gave me her mobile number so i can let her know how it goes and then she's going to come over and make sure the house is ok for a home birth! Yahoo!


----------



## Giftmum

hi ladies hope u all are doing great pls i have a question what does yellow bump represents?


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy, did you say your scan is at 12 tomorrow? x

giftmum - a yellow bump is when you dont know if your having a girl or a boy until the day they are born x


----------



## MissyBlaze

2pm FT :)


----------



## littleANDlost

don't show her they hole in the wall missy lol. It's nice that she cares enough to want to know how it goes.

I;m starting to get a little worried that i'm carry like it's a boy. I obviously wont care if she is a he but he may not enjoy the fact that everything here is now pink lol. for those already mums how did you carry with boys and girls and for those with one of each or expecting one of each is there a difference in how you are carrying?


----------



## emera35

Missy - I'm really jealous you are being supported for a homebirth! My MW was really encouraging, but my A-hole consultant has been awful and made me feel like i was intentionally wanting to endanger my baby for even thinking about homebirth :( Basically, to save myself any disappointment i've resigned myself to a hospital birth, plus he's really made me doubt myself so i've lost my confidence :( If he's as much of an A-hole next week then i'll be making a complaint i think! I'm really dreading this scan and appointment :(


----------



## firsttimer1

what exactly IS the bump theory with girls and boys.... as i think some people get the bump therory wrong??


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, stuff him! The midwife is the specialist in normality and if you get to full term and the midwife is happy then a homebirth is totally feasible. Nobody should be forced to give birth somewhere they don't want to be (that's how we end up with difficult labours cos of too much adrenaline and not enough oxytocin). 

Ha I'll put a nice poster over the hole... although it's MASSIVE>


----------



## emera35

Hmmm, L&L i'm not sure there is such a huge difference with how i'm carrying this time and last. My mum says i still have some shape this time, where as last time i lost my waist totally, and had a much bigger bum, sort of like i had a bump and a rubber ring :haha: Like i said though, the actual bump is pretty much identical, i feel smaller this time though. I'm pretty sure that the how you carry thing is a complete myth, its more to do with bodyshape ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

The bump theory is a pile of tosh i think. People say that if you're round and all out the front then its a boy and if it's more splatty and wide then it's a girl. But half the people who offer that theory get it the wrong way round and the other half are wrong anyway. I think bump shape is more to do with your body...


----------



## littleANDlost

from what people keep telling me is if your all at the front it's a boy and if your all around its a girl, people keep telling me to turn around to look at my from the back and say they can;t tell i'm pregnant from behind and therefore it looks like a boy.

EDIT - i thought it was all a load of tosh and ignored it for ages but I'm now starting to worry in case they did get it wrong. There was definitely 3 little lines though and nothing else!


----------



## firsttimer1

i dont look pregnant from behind and yet my SIL (the mildly annoying one) sd ''oh your carrying a girl'' - even tho everyone else has said ''oh your having a boy as its all bump'' so yeh... i think its a pile of poop.

and mitch sd that people kp saying she looks like she is carrying a boy.... but she is :pink: further evidence its all crap.

so chill L&L ;) you have a little princess in there :hugs:


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> Emera, stuff him! The midwife is the specialist in normality and if you get to full term and the midwife is happy then a homebirth is totally feasible. Nobody should be forced to give birth somewhere they don't want to be (that's how we end up with difficult labours cos of too much adrenaline and not enough oxytocin).

Thanks Missy, i know that yeah. I've also read up on my rights, and i'm well aware that all of the flimsy reasons the consultant reeled off are not considered to be issues that stand in the way of a homebirth! I'm actually really mad at him when i start thinking about it, because he's made me feel really shit ('scuse language) His main issue with me is that i'm overweight, but as my bmi is not actually in the high risk bracket, i'm quite inclined to tell him to stuff his "opinion" right where his head is!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I also finish last day of February (29th). That means 30 days, and that's only because i've got a friday off sometime in Feb!

Emera - the bump's definitely grown!

People keep looking at me and saying boy, but think Missy's right, its all a load of crap and more about your stomach muscles than anything else!


----------



## emera35

See L&L, there you go, last time i carried like i was going to give birth to a bus, it was a boy, and this time i'm carrying much more neatly and its apparently a girl. Its all nonsense :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

I was very small before i feel pregnant and haven't really put weight on anywhere else so i'm still small just with a bump so they way my OH see's it is that i was always just going to be bump as I'm lucky enough to never really put any weight on. Plus i had quite a tonned tummy which i think has pushed the bump very forward! hence the boy theory.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera i'm overweight too. my prepregnancy BMI was 29. Stupid consultant!


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks guys! feeling less worried now!


----------



## emera35

hmmm, think i might bake some cupcakes with Roh! :munch:


----------



## firsttimer1

I cant decide whether to get my sister to dye my hair pre-birth.... or after birth. Not in a H&S way as i know its safe (and BTW my sis is a hair stylist LOL)... but not sure if i want pampering now..... or will need it more afterwards?

Might be nice to have good hair in labour shots :haha:


----------



## emera35

Hah, FT I'd say beforen then you'll have nice hair for all your baby pictures, then get her to do it again when the baby is a month or so, as you'll want the pampering then :)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Emera and L&L - amazing bumps - most of mine are on hubbys phone so will need to get them and show a recent picture. I dont have an impressive bump though it feels almost square???

Danielle - Sorry to hear things are great hun, Not sure what i can say that the others havent said already. 

This is 1st official day of maternity leave - HR have allowed me to move it forward as the hospital i work in had now relocated and driving is something im struggling with.

So i went to the asda baby event - got some nappies, gro egg, muslins, car seat play toy, wipes, nipple pads, onies, vests oh and managed to food shop aswell which felt great to be out and about

L xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks emera :hugs: defo gonna think about it :) i need a colour change. 

Vitfa - yay, another mama on mat leave :happydance: - enjoy it! x


----------



## lozza1uk

Vita - I'm jealous! Enjoy!

Feeling really tired now, I don't know how Mitch has managed all the travelling. One early morning and a 2.5hr train journey and i'm exhausted! At least I only have to do this again once next week then i'm staying home and people can travel to Manchester if they really want to meet face to face!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I was thinking of going to a salon nearer the time. The only problem is that my (so called) best friend and MIL are both hairdressers... so they might be offended. I'm just fed up of having to make do with the colour they happen to have and then washing my hair over the bath. I want to be pampered and have a lovely head massage. 

EEEK, i'm excited, two of my friends are coming to visit on thursday, I hardly ever see them. They're both midwives and are GORGEOUS and one is a photographer so i think they're going to do some lovely bump shots for me. :)


----------



## littleANDlost

aww missy can;t wait to see the pictures!!!!! 

I;ve just been wrapping some of my OH birthday presents. As we didn't do Christmas for each other i'm excited! i've brought some things to give him form poppet and wrote a card from her to him and i'm so stupidly emotional it actual made me cry writing it out lol. I have to wait till 24th to give it to him though. I;m waiting on some internet orders to turn up anyway but i love giving presents so i'm excited.


----------



## wondertwins

L&L and Emera- Your bumps look great! Emera, thanks for bravely showing your lovely stretchies. :) Right now, even my stretchies are stretched. Ugh.

Vita- YAY for maternity leave!!!

Missy & FT- I'm trying to figure out the perfect time for my last trip to the stylist before all hell (a/k/a "life with twins") breaks loose. :haha: I typically go once every 6 weeks, so I'm going to be really sad to miss appointments. :dohh:

I just got back from a doctor's visit. 

BP- 92/70 (Huzza!)
Weight- OMG a lot! :haha: 
Hemoglobin - 11.9 (Not bad for twinnies) 

It took the doctor a really long time to find Baby B's heartbeat, but it seems that the little critter has turned completely transverse across the top of my bump while Baby A is vertex. So they're positioned like a T. 

I go back in 2 weeks for a new ultrasound and my first of many Fetal Non-Stress Tests. In other words, the doctor's office is about to become my second home. :wacko:


----------



## emera35

Thanks WT, what I love about that picture is you can only see my fresh stretchies, not all the ones from last time and puberty (when my hips grew stupidly fast!) Put all together my hips and lower stomach (and upper bum/lower back) look like some sort of insane road map! :haha: gutted that my stretchies are worse this time than before though :( ah well, I know from experience that they fade, plus, its worth it for a baby, proud of my "mummy marks"!! :D

By the way maybe you should get a tent set up in the obs reception area? Then you can just have a little home from home there! ;)


----------



## emera35

Phew forgot that baking with Roh was kind of stressful, he gets really angry that we have to put stuff in the oven before eating it all! :haha: got to say, I see where he's coming from!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

My old strechies on my boob have gotta awful again - all red and itchy but no bump strechies as off yet 

Yes ladies pampering at the hairdressers sounds bliss - im booked in for my last cut the 1st in March.

Wondertwins - great news from the doctors - do they let twins go naturally or do you have an induction date? Sorry if this sounds silly

Lozza - Im so happy they agreed and the stress of travel and then doing long shifts were not pleasant. Im not sure how the rest of you ladies are coping but im done in and cant think of the next 10 weeks as get to emotional.

Its my hubbys 30th a few days before baby due date and im getting organised early for his pressies, got him a kindle, kindle cover and light and also new bear grylls book and cd. I want to get him something meaningful from LO 

Any suggestions - i liked the cufflinks but they are so expensive

L xx


----------



## littleANDlost

well i got OH a book filled with poems about dads and daughters and a silver plectrum (he loves his guitar nearly as much as me and poppet) engraved with 'Love you always - Poppet xxx' (the poppet xxx is on one side and the love you always on the other) Plus i;ve made a cd with loads of songs on it that he loves and are kinda daddy daughter related so he can play it in the car.


----------



## littleANDlost

Oh FT i forgot to ask if you;d seen the new Mcdonals advert?? it reminds me of you so so much!!
for thoes who haven't seen it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss1uyn3w4FQ


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- I'm with Roh. The time in the oven is really a pain! :haha:

L&L- Those are the sweetest gifts!!!! He's going to love them.

Vita- On average, twins naturally come between 36 and 37 weeks. However, some stick around longer. If they don't come sooner, my doctor will schedule my c-section for around 38 weeks.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Woah so 6 or 7 more weeks - Are the twins your first babies??

L&L - Those sounds amazing - love the little book idea - mite have a wandering into Waterstones and see if they have anything like that. 

L xx


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - :haha: yup ive seen that advert and it did make me chuckle.... i think i might have told DH that i wud forgive him if it were us :rofl:

so ive just watched MChef and now want a pudding... and am now watching 'Chings Kitchen' and need something chinese based for dinner.... good job were doing a small food shop tonight! also going to buy a new pregnancy mag :dance:

so i made the mistake of going on my fav clothes website. There is a dress which i LOVE and if i were not pregnant i wud totally have bought it. 

So - do i buy it in a size 12 for a wedding evening reception which im going to in august... or is being back in a 12 totally non-doasble by then? Not really sure there is a correct answer to this?? :wacko:

If im breastfeeding, will my BBs still be REAL big? As in pre preg i was 32 E/F and now im wearing 34/36 G... Ive factored them in and hence think a size 12 and not a 10? xxx


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I depends on how practical the dress is. If it's something you could wear sooner or later, then go for it. If it's something you'd only wear for that particular wedding, I probably wouldn't risk it. You haven't gained a ton of weight thus far, and you're pretty active. So I suspect you will be close to your pre-preg weight by August. Your body shape may still be a little wacky though (e.g. bigger boobs), so getting a size up from your pre-preg size should cover it.

Vita- The twins are my 2nd/3rd. However, my 1st DS is 11, so it feels like a first time in many ways! :wacko:


----------



## emera35

FT my boobs stayed big until I was down to 2 feeds a day and that was at about 9 months. Even then they stayed 2 sizes bigger. Everyone is different though so its hard to say. Also, size wise for the rest of your body, it really depends how much size you've gaine in places other than bump, not the weight, so only you know really where the weight is ;) rule of thumb would say if you can wear size 10-12 mat clothes then you'll be able to wear 10-12 regular clothes. Buying for August is a tricky thing to do at this point, I'd say buy on the side of caution and thwn if you snap back to shape and love the dress just drop it in to an alterations place and have it taken in :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies - i think i will get it in a 12 :) and if im not in it by august... i will be at sooome point, so as not to pressure myself :hugs:
It was £210 and is now £50 so i cant resist it!!! :)

ahhhhhhh wish DH was home already - i want to hit the supermarket and get some dinner! Im STARVVVINNNNNGGGGGGG!

DH hasnt got pool tomorrow night so he will be watching OBEM with me for first time :haha: i usually like to vet it first!! x


----------



## emera35

Haha :haha: sure he'll cope with an unvetted episode FT! ;)

Aaahh yummy, double chocolate and oat cookies! So tasty! :munch:


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- You bake the yummiest things!!! And it has oats so it's healthy. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Hi, laddies!

:hugs: for Danielle and Loo.

*Danielle,* it may be hard to bring up how you're feeling when you're actually with your MW/doctor, so maybe you could call ahead or email (or even write a little bit down about what you're going through) so they can have a little background and talk it over without you having to be the one to broach the subject and give all the info at once? Anyway, I hope you talk to someone soon and get some help. It's no good to feel so badly. And let's hope somebody comes and steals your ex's hubcaps while his car rots in the street! ;)

*Loo,* so sorry about the loss of your friend. 

*Mitch,* work sounds awful! I hope you get to take it easy soon. I remember thinking my friend was crazy for working up to 34 weeks! I would definitely try to make sure you have enough quality time before baby comes so you can rest up and not be running around doing a million things.

*Emera,* love your bump! And LOL about Roh. He's Mr. Personality!

*L&L*--it was you watching Jeremy Kyle, yes? The other day I caught a couple of minutes of that show--I think it was that--and I was going to come here and post that you could feel free to keep him in the UK as we don't need any more of that drama here in the US. :haha: What I don't get is, how do these people look themselves in the eye every morning? 

*WT*, I'm just about to start the constant doctor's appointments, too--though not as constant as yours, I bet! It seems to make it go so much faster to be at the doctor's office all the time! :shock: Scary! I'd better get back to nesting, LOL. And hurray for getting so much loot! Was your shower fun? Mine's in 3 weeks and I feel like I have such little time to get the whole house in order. It's being hosted by out of towners so it's here at the house... I'll feel like a total fraud if the baby's room is still a junkfest. 

*AFM,* I finished one work project (the one they tried to give me a day to do last week) and now I'm off and running on a new, bigger one that HAS to be finished before the baby's born. No pressure! When I think about this paired with getting everything done around the house, I get a little nervous. 

I have a week to prep my office for painting and electrical work. Hopefully we can get DH moved to his new office over the weekend because we also need to paint one wall of his old office, the baby's room. 

In general, I feel good... I feel like we have a plan. But if I start thinking of specifics I freak out!


----------



## wondertwins

City- My shower was a lot of fun. My girlfriends went all out with the food and bar!! Of course, I was stuck drinking virgin bellinis, but they were still good and I drank them from a fancy champagne glass so I could pretend I was drinking the real deal. 

It sounds like you have a good, clear plan, and I'm sure you'll get everything done that really matters. Having the shower at your house will be a good motivator. :) But don't stress out too much.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse - sounds like a good plan. I'm hopin when our furniture arrives this week I'll feel more organised and will at least have somewhere to put stuff if I buy it!

I feel like my stomach is stretching as I sit here. Really uncomfortable and still an hour on the train til I get home. It's like I've eaten an enormous meal, feel like my skin could explode any moment! Plus I've got what I think is "rib flare" so if I try and sit up straight or stretch out I feel like I'm being stabbed in the rib cage! On the whole not a great evening for me!! The babys not stopped rolling around all day either, think its trying to create some space!


----------



## Glowstar

I've got about 6 pages to catch up on :wacko::haha: will post when I can remember what I've read so far......baby brain ahhhhhhhhhh :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just had to jump and say how excited i am that both my sisters-in-law are pregnant!

one is due in july and one in august!! aaaah exciting! we have borrowed one of their cribs but the baby should be in a cot by then hopefully


----------



## lozza1uk

Mrs Cupcake said:


> just had to jump and say how excited i am that both my sisters-in-law are pregnant!
> 
> one is due in july and one in august!! aaaah exciting! we have borrowed one of their cribs but the baby should be in a cot by then hopefully

Wow congrats!! Busy grandparents then!!


----------



## emera35

Mrs Cupcake said:


> just had to jump and say how excited i am that both my sisters-in-law are pregnant!
> 
> one is due in july and one in august!! aaaah exciting! we have borrowed one of their cribs but the baby should be in a cot by then hopefully

 Oh how lovely! Its so nice to have cousins close in age! Congratulations to them and your family :) My SIL and i will have had all of ours within 3 years, so they should have alot of fun together as a little gang in the future! :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am back ladies i went to asda had a panic attack :( decided then i have to go docs so ive been he was brill put me on 50mg of sertraline and he wants me to go and see him evey 14 days to see how i am 

only down side is baby will have to be wached very carefully as he can have withdrawal sysptoms but the benfits out weigh the risks

another think exs mum has kicked him out!!!! YESSSSSSSS!


----------



## wondertwins

That's so fun, Cupcake!!!!

Danielle- I'm glad you're getting some help from your doc! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

glad to hear you are getting some help danielle and hope you feel better soon. did you get anything from the asda baby event?

i think i only have the crib mattress and sheets left to get plus i need some more maternity pads. think im nearly there....

so excited about baby's future cousins, i think hubbys parents will then have 6 grandchildren under the age of 4! lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope hun most stuff ive got boucer swing eta got some babywipes for izzy thats it x


----------



## blessedmomma

still have to read back, but wanted to jump in and see how you laddies are

cupcake- my SIL is due a week after me. will be so much fun with them the same age.

danielle- :hugs: hope you start feeling better very quickly!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

anyone waqtching '15 kids and counting' on channel 4?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep i am


----------



## emera35

Was watching Stargazing on bbc2 instead, half watching it really though as i was actually trying to decide on a twin stroller. Really wanted to get it decided so that i won't have to think about it once the baby is here, i can just order it :thumbup: Decided on the Obaby Apollo plus Twin. Looks to be the best in the price range, and for what i need (from birth, lightweight, easy to fold and carry) so pleased i chose one as its really been hurting my brain!! :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies, trying to catch up as I go. :wacko:
Wouldluvabumb & Blessed- The way the doctor says it is he _won't_ be letting me go into labor naturally with a transverse baby. It's a bit scary as I've never had surgery before but I have talked about it with DH and I'm going to ask to be put asleep. 
The hospital just called today, while I wasn't home, and left a message saying I have a scan next tuesday. :saywhat: The doctor wanted me to see the ob/gyn first for a consultation but I guess he got me in quicker than expected for the ultrasound. :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi all.....

I got back successfully from the workshop with customers.....nearly 5 hour drive home, I am pooped. Realised 3 hours into the journey that I left some key notes and metrics on the flipchart in the meeting room and didnt bring home:dohh:. Called them - they are going to post them....:haha: baby brain strikes.

I have read through everything...but apologies I will forget some peeps :cry:

FT _ RLT - my midwife recommended that I dont start it until 37 weeks when baby is officially full term. To be honest it doesnt really bring on early labour as such....but I will be listening to her....maybe start 36 weeks...I have heard that mentioned on internet

Danielle - revenge is sweet on that doofuss of an ex of yours.....glad you are getting the help and support from doctor :hugs:

WT - great that you got all kitted out this weekend.....it doesnt help relax you a little when you know you are getting organised. I dont think there is much urgent stuff I need for baby which is cool.

L& L and Emera - great bumps!!!! With regards the shape = sex of baby - I think its all tosh. As FT said everyone has guessed a boy with me and although I didnt get a look at the 3 lines on scan the sonographer was 100% certain...(I was crying a bit at the time so forgot to look ha ha). I too was worried with all the boy guesses that he might be wrong :wacko: Hubby tells me I am being silly.

Vita - :happydance: on the mat leave starting

Right ladies...I hope you forgive me but I am soooo tired and have to head to bed right this minute....A little lie in tomorrow - office for 12pm so not early :happydance:

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Danielle, hahaha on your ex! Gutted! And how ace that your doc is brilliant. I love that he wants to see you regularly. It makes such a massive difference to know that somebody (other than us) cares about you. 

Mitch, that is a mammoth drive! I do not envy you one bit! 

Spike is really wiggly tonight, i'm hoping its not feeling the effects of the paint fumes too much. i'm hoping my house will look nice once it's done. I can't believe I decided to paint the hallways instead of any rooms. Weird.


----------



## newfielady

Danielle- glad your getting some help and care from your doctor. :hugs:
FT- RLT, I'm not taking it. I haven't really heard anything about it before, besides on here. :shrug:
Going to do some of my writting assignment. :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie, I guess I missed the update regarding your baby's position. If she stays transverse, it really is safest to have the doctor perform a c-section. However, there is stll time for her to move about. So don't worry yourself too much. As for the surgery aspect... I know it's scary. I'm in the same boat, but the doctors say getting a spinal is ideal because you will be able to see baby girl right away, but you won't feel any pain, and they'll put a curtain up so you won't see anything you don't want to see. Talk to your doctor, and don't feel like you have to decide rigt now.


----------



## pristock230

Newfie I am kinda in the same boat, my little boy isn't totally transverse but he is not fully heads down, kind ain between, he still has time to turn but due to the fact that my daughter was almost 8 lbs and I pushed for 3 + hours and she needed to be removed by the vacuum Midwife said that I will need another Ultrasound in a few weeks


----------



## newfielady

pristock and Wt's- nice to know I'm not alone. Wt's, I would rather be put completely out. I understand that I will lose some of that early bonding time but I don't know if you know how much I fear needles. I _can't_ get an epidural or a spinal, I would pass out. :wacko: I have to get the little numbing cream before an IV. :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

newfielady said:


> pristock and Wt's- nice to know I'm not alone. Wt's, I would rather be put completely out. I understand that I will lose some of that early bonding time but I don't know if you know how much I fear needles. I _can't_ get an epidural or a spinal, I would pass out. :wacko: I have to get the little numbing cream before an IV. :dohh:

Well we dont want you passing out. :haha: I'm afraid of needles too, but not to the point of passing out. I'm generally fine so long as I don't see it. :thumbup: Just wait till they give little Dani shots. That's the worst thing ever!


----------



## emera35

wondertwins said:


> Just wait till they give little Dani shots. That's the worst thing ever!

Oh no! I have to do all that again!! :cry: I always cry so much!! The last jab Roh had he ended up comforting me i was so upset! :dohh:

Newfie - I definitely don't think you need to be concerned just yet, there is still plenty of time for her to turn to a better position. Of course having a plan in case she doesn't is wise, but really there is still a good month or more for her to move. Oh and i'm not so scared of needles (i don't love them, i get a little giddy, but i just about hold it together), but the thought of having a spinal horrifies me too! :hugs:

Bumpy is still breech here, and i'm not sure what they are planning, but they will only check it next week, and then leave it another couple of weeks to fully decide if they need to intervene when the time comes. 


Bah, thought i'd decided on my stroller, but then my brother's friend has just offered me their iCandy pear with all the accessories for a really good price, so now i'm back to feeling confused again, its a great pram, but way way out of our price range usually, they retail for like £800 new, so i hadn't even considered it! :wacko: Gaah, i hated pram shopping the first time round, really bored with thinking about it again!! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Really bored with being awake too i should add to that, but pram confusion is keeping me awake! (helped out by heartburn!) :nope:


----------



## kymied

WT - I just found out that I have a set of twin friends who were born at 36 weeks at 8 lbs each! Their poor mother. (They're both 6 foot 4 now.)

I also found out from my grandmother that my dad was a 42 week baby. He had long fingernails, no vernix and slept through the night from the beginning! I guess that's the benefit of the extra two weeks?


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- :hugs: i hope she turns! i had one that turned at the last minute so its never too late. is your Dh allowed to be in the room if you are knocked out? or would he even want to be?


----------



## wondertwins

Kymied- wow! Those are big twins at any week, but especially 36 weeks! 

Emera- I feel you on the insomnia. It's 2:38 a.m., my hips hurt and I can't breathe well because I have a baby in my ribs. Boo!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!!!!

For all you laddies having trouble sleeping, i thoroughly recommend a full day workshop training customers....followed by a 5 hours drive home :haha:. Only kidding but i slept like a log last night...so deeply that i dont know if i snored bad....didnt ask hubby and to be honest i really dont care:haha:. It was fab. Not that i am going to do that journey again in a hurry....next long trip is a train journey...no more long distance car ones. Baby must have had something jammed into my ribs the entire time...so uncomfy:nope:

Anyway i have just got out of bed....8:30am and going to jump in the shower then off to the office. Hoping for a non stressful one...lunch with a colleague then meeting...easy i hope :happydance:

Right must head off.....just a quick question.....my company stupidly cancelled all christmas, annual meetings, kick off events 5 years ago which is the only opportunity we have to all get together with all departments etc etc. Anyway they have reinstated this year....24th-25th Feb which is officially when i go on my annual leave straight into mat leave. I will be nearly 38 weeks pregnany, event is overnight and about 1.5 hours drive away.....i would love to.see everyonr before i go...but too close???


----------



## MsCrow

Mitch, naaa, I wouldn't say so. If you went into labour when you were away you'd have time to get back. Have some fun, especially after all this driving.

I just got up, it's 8:30am here. I just have 0% energy right now and would have stayed in bed longer were it not for some rotten politician annoying me on my clock radio. I'm sleeping 8-10 hours straight, is this normal? Kinda worried it's not. 

Another day at home with bits and bats to do. Anyone noticed when they sit to close to a desk the baby squirms and jabs it?


----------



## littleANDlost

City mouse &#8211; Sorry for sending Jeremy Kyle to you! he&#8217;s not exactly our best export! I found the show a bit addictive though. Mainly to laugh at the people on there. 

Mrs Cupcake &#8211; Lots of babies for 2012 then! Congratulations to your family. Will be lovely for you LO to have cousins around the same age to play with!

Danielle &#8211; I;m glad you went to the doctor, hope your feeling at least a little better for getting some help. 

Mitch &#8211; Hope you&#8217;ve had a nice lie in to start with you deserve it! I&#8217;ve stopped worrying about the bump shape now and am just going with the flow. What do people know anyway?
With the meeting, if you want to go i think it would be fine as long as you were organised, maybe had a hospital bag with you just in case and your notes of course.

Newfi &#8211; like WT said your baby has a long time to still move round yet, MY LO is lying sideways to and my Midwife has said if she is still like it at 34 weeks she&#8217;ll look to book me in for a C section but if she moves round before then i can still have her naturally, some babies just leave it really late to go head down.

WT im worrying about baby shots already :( my OH has said he will take her to them all as he doesn&#8217;t want my fear of needles passing on to her and me being stressed making her worse, but i don&#8217;t think i could let her go without me.

Mscrow my baby used to do that when i was working, i have a laptop at home though so im never at a desk. 
I&#8217;m also in bed for at least 10 hours every night and sleeping loads is very normal. I don&#8217;t sleep straight through though.

AFM - i am dying from indigestion!! I have it constantly and have done for the last 4 days, i&#8217;ve tried rennie and gavaston but neither have worked. Even milk has stopped working now, Work up every two hours last night in so much pain, had a glass off milk and it died down enough to sleep then started up again :(
Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Glowstar

As usual struggling to keep up :wacko: It's year end at work and have no time to get on during the day and I've been in bed by 9.30pm the last 2 nights. Hasn't made a blind bit of difference as was awake at 2.37am :nope: and really didn't go back to sleep at all :cry:

Will try and catch up better later...love to you all :flower::hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

*Mitch* - you're braver than me if you go! I guess as long as you take your bag, notes and work out where the nearest hospital is just in case you'd probably be OK. Could someone else drive you there though? The thought of a 1.5 hour drive while having contractions doesn't sound good, or safe!:shrug:

M*sCrow* - i'd enjoy the sleep, am rather envious! I slept for about 4.5hrs straight last night and only needed to wee at 6.30. I think that's a record for me recently!:happydance:

32 weeks today, hooray!! Books say the baby will put on 2/3 to double its weight between now and birth so I guess feeling stretched and uncomfortable is about to become the norm. :nope:

*Newfie *- it seems very early for them to be thinking c-section already? Midwife said at 31 weeks they've still got loads of room to turn round, she didn't even feel for direction with me until i asked her. Maybe try all the tips for getting them head down like sitting backwards on a chair (so straddling the back) and crawling on all fours?

*L&L* - sorry, no indigestion tips for me, i've (touch wood) not had any yet. I have a yogurt every night for pudding, don't know if that helps?:shrug:

I'm off to view a day nursery today, any idea what questions I should be asking? I can't believe I have to think about this already, but there are only a few spaces for Jan 2013 left already.:nope:


----------



## littleANDlost

Glow - sorry you didn't get a good nights sleep :( 

Lozza - i have no idea about nurseries yet. Things like how many adults they have per child and what activities they do? ask what qualifications the staff have, not sure I'd want my child in a nursry that take on a lot of non experienced staff. I;m really not sure though i haven't looked into it at all.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Morning gorgeous laddies. 

Emera, if your baby does stay breech, do NOT let your evil consultant force you to have a section. You can totally have a vaginal birth (ask him if he's basing his evidence on the Hannah Trial - that's what they always argue and the trial was totally flawed and has totally wrecked breech care in Europe.)

L&L, i'm enjoying JK right now. I loves it. OH is out so I don't have to watch the news yaaaaaaaaaaaay, i'm such a flippin chav. 

Well, I have my scan this afternoon, i'm glad because i've just been to the loo and i'm spotting again. ARGH. Oh and yesterday the midwife said that me and OH should have stopped DTD because of our scare (oops, we've been doing it lots).


----------



## littleANDlost

MIssy - No JK for me this morning. though may catch it on ITV2 this afternoon haha.
I hope your scan goes well, surely DTD can't be that bad? 

I want to do something today rather than just sit around all day doing nothing, but can't face public transport so i'm not going out. we still haven't put the cot bed up and i kinda wanna do that but OH will kill me if i do it by myself.


----------



## MissyBlaze

L&L, come here and help me paint! I'm hating it now. haha


----------



## MsCrow

I'd agree with Missy. The key thing about a breech birth is to know the level of experience that your MW or consultant has who will be doing the delivery. My MW has 25 years experience of delivering babies. If mine was breech, I'd go for a VBAC. If she didn't have the experience, I'd ask for a co-MW who does. The Mumsnet book on pregnancy, and my community MW have been clear about this, breech doesn't automatically mean a caesarian. The mere fact women are pushed towards one means midwifery is losing the valuable experience of delivering less straightforward births. 

Either way, don't sweat it, you have ages yet for the baby to move and there's a lot that can be done to help, quite safely, if she's resistant. 

Lozza, here's to a better night for you!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well i took my first tab this moring i feel so sick dizzy shaking eveything common side affects me thinks.

am not going to the funeral today i cant face it and i dont thing it will be the best idear for me. on wards and upwards hay?


----------



## littleANDlost

I think i will give painting a miss missy lol. thanks for the offer though!! 

Mscrow that is very true.


----------



## littleANDlost

danielle - the dizzyness passes, they say it can take two weeks or so for your body to get used to them! Make sure you eat as they can make you loses your apatite as well so eat even if your not hungry!
Have a nice day with Izzy and do what is best for you, your daughter and lil man! 
Was thinking of you and your family this morning and know it;s gonna be a very hard day. :hugs:


----------



## kymied

Danielle, It's your choice to go or not but personally I would go just to hold your mom's hand, then maybe leave right after? 

My friend who is three days past her due date just got admitted into the hospital! Yay! I hope everything is going well for her. I don't think I should go see the baby though, I seem to finally have picked up my husband's cold. So far it's just a runny nose so it's not too bad but I don't want to give a newborn any extra germs to deal with.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive spoken to my mummy about it and she said she would rather me stay at home and look after my self and get better if i was there she would worrie like mad she has lots of suppotive family around they have been amazing. amd going to try and do some house work today slowly but i need to do something x


----------



## littleANDlost

kymied - good luck to your friend, keep us updated!! 

Danielle - Just take it easy if your feeling dizzy!


----------



## emera35

Danielle the side effects shoul die down a bit after a couple of weeks if not talk with the doctor :hugs: 

Missy/MsCrow thanks for the breech info :thumbup: My mum delivered my brother breech, she ended up having an epidural to do it, as it took a while and was more painful than having me, but I totally have first hand evidence that its doable! In my thinking a csection is an absolute last resort emergency procedure. Not that I have a problem with people having them, but the idea of having to recover from an op and care for a newborn worries me a lot. Of course if the baby is in danger I wouldn't hesitate, but knowing that my body does labour quite efficiently and successfully I see no reason to have a breech vaginal delivery? :shrug: 
My mum is coming on Saturday to do a hypnosis session with me in a breech tilt, I have a lot of faith that we can encourage the baby to turn with the tilt (which I'm doing daily now) and some pelvic relaxation visualisation :thumbup:
Anyway I keep thinking she's turned and thn feel a head again, so I think she still has pretty good freedom of movement at this stage ;)


----------



## littleANDlost

Emera the amount my LO is moving around still i don;t think she'd stay put head down yet anyway either. she's still right across my belly and seems to like it there best!


----------



## kymied

Danielle, I'm glad your mom has so many people to support her, in that case stay home, rest and relax, housework can wait.

Emera, I totally agree with you, c sections have gotten far too common these days. There are positions you can try to encourage the baby to flip, I've also hear that playing music to the bottom of your uterus encourages them to go listen to it? I've also seen some (somewhat disturbing pictures) about how the doctor can numb your belly and then manually turn your baby from the outside. I can't tell what position my baby is in, all I know is he likes my ribs. I guess I'll find out next week though.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning....* *sniff*.... my sore throat is now a stinking cold :cry:

Not even going to try to catch up from last night as my head wont take it in :(

I can call for my blood results in...... ten minutes :wacko:

Missy - yay for seeing your LO again at 2pm - thats wicked ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oooh, FT, let us know how it goes! x


----------



## firsttimer1

havent called yet as my ears are blocked :(

ahhhhhhh sooooooo miiiiissssseeeerrrraaaable!


----------



## littleANDlost

FT :( sorry your so ill. drink orange juice!!! lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

good am now throwing up and runs :( these r strong feel like am sitting on the roof!


----------



## emera35

FT - Poor you! I reccomend Beroca, its been keeping me alive I swear! I don't feel ready to face the day unless I have one, with all the stinking colds I've had, its like the elixir of life! :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Are we allowed Beroca?? i love that stuff! YUM! 

Danielle, they always gave me a bad tummy too, made me more depressed if anything hee hee. Hope you're ok. 
xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

BILE ACIDS - NORMAL
LIVER FUNCTION - NORMAL

:happydance:

so itt isssssssssssssssssssssss just my latex allergy! :dance:

No OC for me! whoooohoooooooooooooo :dance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wooo! Awesome FT, well done :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i feel like ive been out an a bender for about a week taking eveydrug under the sun 

hope these r legal haha


----------



## wouldluvabub

Danielle and ft- hope you feel better soon!!

Ft- yay for no OC!! I think my results will be normal and it will probably be just my stupid sensitive skin!!!

Emera- I hope baby turns for you! My baby is head down but when I said to my OB that he likes to stick his butt out to my right side a lot he said it couldn't be his bum because his head down but I am POSITIVE it's a bum.. He does put it up under my ribs a lot (ouch) but he sticks it right out the side pretty often.. Probably because I've got a short body lol!!


----------



## firsttimer1

wudluv, why couldnt it be babys bum on the right side?

apparently my LO is head down (has been since 25 weeks) with back running along my right side (as i look down) - yet i too experience something ''poking out'' on the right side!?

I cant get my head around baby positions and whats where :haha:

so glad i dont have OC as couldnt have had a water birth then :) annnnnd it means i can start on the RLT etc :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - great news about no OC. Hope you feel better soon though

Danielle - I am sure the side effects will calm down a little....guess you will have to persevere as hopefully they will make you feel much better asap :hugs:

So I have no idea where the hell my babies head is at....am I the only one????:cry: Midwife had a poke....seemed to 'think' she was head up still, back to my right but wasnt 100%...and didnt seem concerned to explore any further...guess there is loads more time to turn and flip around and she will recheck I guess at 34 week appt?? 

Feel a bit sad that I have no idea though and all you guys have been told:cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - hooray, great news!


----------



## wouldluvabub

He said because if he is head down he is too big to be out one side.. I have a photo I should show him of a massive bulge out the side and then have him tell me still it's not babies butt lol!!

I still have trouble too first timer but then again do does my OB he said my tummy muscles are very strong so it's hard to feel babies position..


----------



## emera35

FT yay :)

Missy there is no reason not to take Beroca, it doesn't have vit A in or anything that isn't in preg vitamin supplements, so why not? There is no "not advised in pregnancy" warning on it anywhere either ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

AWWW Mitch, dont worry hun. Main thing is that baby is in there and is lying however they want to atm... still plenty of time to move! Im not even convinced that Digs is head down as the movement is here there and everywhere!

Oh my gosh - RLT tastes like crap.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha ha FT, it really does! I was so sad when I had my first one!


----------



## littleANDlost

that is why i wanted to take the tablets and not drink the tea! lol guessed it would be yucky!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks FT....trying not to worry.

You are taking RLT then? I have in my cupboard but my midwife suggested waiting til 37 weeks :wacko: Did you speak to yours about it? Apparently it is recommended.


----------



## mitchnorm

But then on internet it says you can take from 32 weeks onwards..... :wacko: which do I listen to????


----------



## littleANDlost

I'd heard 32 weeks, hadn't spoken to my midwife about it though.


----------



## firsttimer1

haha ok well i now have one sip to go and...... im ENJOYING it???? :wacko: Mind over matter ui guess :haha:

Mitch - my mw said from 32 weeks. It strengthens muscles so starting it at 37 weeks + would surely mean it has less of an effect? as it needs to be absorbed by body. 

Im NOT going against your mw though :haha:

however as you say, everything i read on it says 32 weeks........

I wont be starting my daily does of Eve Primrose Oil until 36 weeks.


----------



## mitchnorm

I think my midwife must believe in the theory that it brings on labour which it doesnt through everything I have read....simply makes the second stage of labour easier by improving your uterus muscles (supposedly!!!!! :haha:). Thats why she said 37 weeks cos that is then classed as full term for baby

Hmmmmm perhaps just a cup every other day to start with :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I don't really know which way mine's lying either. When i asked she said she thought head down at that moment but that there was still plenty of room for it to move constantly, and from all the rolling & sweeping movements I get I think its doing so! 

Just booked my pregnancy massage for saturday afternoon, yippee! And discovered that when DH bought it, it came with another £25 voucher as a christmas offer so i'll have enough left over to have some other treatment either before or after the baby's here. Yay!


----------



## newfielady

FT- too bad you're feeling miserable. Feel better soon.
Danielle- thinking of you and your family this morning. Hopefully the pills will get into your system soon and they won't affect you so strongly. :hugs:


> newfie- i hope she turns! i had one that turned at the last minute so its never too late. is your Dh allowed to be in the room if you are knocked out? or would he even want to be?

Blessed- I don't think DH is allowed in if you're knocked out, not that he would want to be.
Good Morning Ladies. I have to agree when you say c-sections have become wayyy to common. Here I'd say they are done as often as natural births. Epidurals are so common too, when I tell people I plan on having a drug free birth they laugh and say yeah but you'll change you're mind when you get in there. :Saywhat: No I won't! Just pisses me off when people say stupid stuff like that. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza - enjoy ur massage!

did i tell you ladies that i HATE being massaged etc - and at antenatal class last week the MW chose me to demonstrate on!!! My dh couldnt stop laughing and actually snorted trying to keep quiet lol.

Im glad i have a performing arts degree :haha:

Mitch - i think one cup every other day will be fine.... i mean, if other MWs say from 32 weeks...? and no horror stories exsist... trust me ive looked... infact ive read alot of good things about taking it from 32 weeks :hugs:

cant wait for OBEM tonight and then antenatal class tomo :)

Much happier now i know im OC free lol :)


----------



## littleANDlost

sounds amazing Lozza! you make sure you ejnoy every second of it.

Newfi i get told the same thing when i say i just want gas and air, everyone seems to think that you can;t do it any more with out more than that. The only person on my side is my FIL who is a doctor and a very old fashion one at that! He's said if i need to have a c section or anything like that for the safty of the baby then it's worth the risks (obviously) but to have things as serious as a c section or even strong pain relief just to stop the pain (that wont last forever) isn't worth the risks. Though I have a feeling when i get there i might change my mind and stop agreeing with him lol.


----------



## Glowstar

Ladies, I'm going to try and write my birth stories out for you later. Two completely different births. They are not scary and will hopefully be encouraging. I suppose DD1 would be a story of when things don't go completely according to plan...ie; distressed baby and DD2 was what I would call the perfect labour and birth.
Labour is all about a mindset. Yes it is painful but also emotional and exciting :happydance: I'm seriously hoping I have another labour like my last one because it was an amazing euphoric experience :thumbup: 

FT - glad you don't have OC :thumbup: 

I'm still not to convinced about drinking RLT from 32 weeks :shrug: I'm not starting mine until at least week 36. I did take it with DD2, wether it helped towards an easy birth I'll never know but prepared to give it another go again.


----------



## 2nd time

Just trying to catch up again still got Internet problems


----------



## littleANDlost

can't wait to to hear your stories glow!! :)

Good luck with that 2nd time!


----------



## firsttimer1

has anyone actually found any reasons NOT to take RLT from 32 weeks?? i cant find anything - and surely MWs wouldnt recommend it if so? I think its the myth that it brings on labour which started people panicking?? I dunno. Im just not sure how it will help if start it so late? :shrug:

i was thinking, if im 32 weeks today.... then i have a MAXIMUM of ten weeks to go... right/ as we can be induced if 2 weeks over? :)


----------



## emera35

Lads, 
You can totally do no or limited pain relief if that's what you want! I didn't want pain relief, and when it came to it and labour started, I remember thinking "oh f*** that hurts!" But it didn't really change my mind. I was thinking with each contraction, "after the next one I'll ask for an epidural" but actually, when it came to it I never did, so it must have been me psychologically thinking if it got worse there was a way out. Its a weird sort of pain, the temptation is to try not to think about it, and preten its not happening. I foun that didn't work. For me, when I relaxed and let myself feel what was actually going on it wasn't one big blast of pain, but lots of different muscles doing different things. Sort of examining the pain let me turn things around so I could work with it, and try to relax my body where it needed to be relaxed. I don't know if that makes much sense, but its weird, its not like pain when you cut yourself or get a broken arm or something, that's a wrong sort of feeling. It hurts, but I thought it felt somehow very right and natural. ;).


----------



## littleANDlost

FT everyone i have spoken to about it have said 32 weeks. I've heard no horror stories or anything like that. 

Emera - i'd love to be able to have a labour like that but haven't ruled out pain relief if i just can't do it, im hoping having that open mind will make it easier like you;ve said. I also don;t want to stress myself out thinking this is it i have no other options and making myself worse.


----------



## firsttimer1

is there anything else thats recommended for strengthening muscles for labour etc? its worth knowing i guess to TRY to avoid medication etc during labour. Ive got RLT, birthing ball and pelvis floor exercises...anything else?

Im totally not ruling out meptid, epidural etc though x :) LOL - esp if the birthing pool isnt free and i end up on a bad!!! :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

General exercise is good to build up your stamina. I'm gonna start going for a walk every night with OH, we live right next to the sea so will walk along the coast and back and get a little further each day. right now i can;t go up the stairs with out being out of breath so i have no hope of getting through labour right now.


----------



## littleANDlost

hmmmm! just found this

4. Massage your perineum
From around 34 weeks, start gently massaging your perineum (the area between the opening of your vagina and your anus) using wheatgerm oil or sweet almond oil, to help prevent tears. 

'I was very nervous about tearing, so I massaged my perineum regularly and my husband helped too,' says Victoria Howes, 36, mum to Gaelle, eight weeks. 'During the birth, I felt more confident of my own body's ability to cope and was more relaxed when I pushed. The birth was hard, but luckily I didn't tear.'
(found it here https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/143768/Twenty-ways-to-have-an-easier-labour)

never heard of that before


----------



## xdaniellexpx

just tryed to have a nap no chance tabs r keeping me awake sicky feeling is going now thowoopie 

rip neil frunaral is going on now :(

i am so excited for labour i was sooo relaxed its enjoyable if u let it be xx


----------



## littleANDlost

:hugs: danielle I wish we could give you a big hug from us all!
and with the tablets you'll feel better on them in a few days hopefully.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

that was me at 8-9cm only on g+a wich i only bit cos i didnt like it i was only 19 hehehe
 



Attached Files:







29062010044.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 15









29062010045.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MsCrow

My community midwife was talking about the benefits of almond oil last week and really recommended it. She also recommended RLT but in capsule form. Both her and my main midwife stated 35 and 37 weeks respectively for starting RLT so I'm leaving it for a bit.

Aggghhhh, I have been offered the most amazing shadowing opportunity at the end of the month and it clashes with my antenatal appointment and first HV appointment. It's just one of those opportunities you can't say no to....and probably the latest I would dare to be away from home for a couple of nights. Sods law.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - you live by the sea? thats soooo cool. Oxford is the furthest place in the uk from the sea :( always liked the idea of popping out to the beach :)
Cool i think i might start going for walks too then. We ARE lucky that we live in the countryside and there are some lovely places to walk :)

as for the perineum massage - i actually HAD heard about it but chose to ignore it :haha: But maybe it IS a good thing to try...? sounds gross tho :shrug: :(

Danielle - :hugs:
and its nice to hear you ENJOYED labour :)


----------



## littleANDlost

yea reading about how to do it most things say to do it untill it burns and hurts? surely that's not good? 

And it;s not a pretty sea, we face the docks, it's pretty cool to see the cruise liners go by (the independence of the sea is the biggest cruise liner in the world and is in southampton every other week or so and goes by our window as it leaves) theres no sand though just a pebble coast 

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ANSdtofBHtM/SW9OVd3IPTI/AAAAAAAABoc/fT87LPnfzv8/s400/Westonshore.jpg

EDIT Danielle who was lovely enough to take these pictures? lol


----------



## firsttimer1

yeh i read that too - about the burning sensation.. and you are meant to put it slightly ''in there'' too... not sure im keen. 

ahhhhhh i miss the sea now :(

yeh - danielle, who DID take those photos haha?!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha my mum theres worse 1s when i was pushing but i was on a birthing stool has she was back to back so there nottttt good


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG you have photos of that????? half of me wants to see and the other half of me just ran out the door :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

no one is aloud to have a camera until she is well and truly out! lol. 

FT I might speak to my OH about this and see if he thinks it's any good. Any other ladies who are already mummies ever massaged their perineum??
Also reading about ways to help labour a lot of places just say to have sex more!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i have but there not on my lap top on me mums :( i pused for 2hrs so was pritty zonked ha


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - i just read that for :sex: to have an effect on labour, you would have to do it 14 times a day and lay with legs up in air afterwards (to get the seman to soften it all up)

:saywhat:

14 times??????? Mmmmm.

well my day just got better.... my GORGEOUS pink lining baby bag just arrived! :happydance: LOVE IT!


----------



## littleANDlost

OMG so jealous FT!!!!!!! I want one!!!!!!!!! are you going to fill it with bits now? 

and i'm finding it hard to manage DTD once a week let alone 14 times a day!!!


----------



## newfielady

Had a couple things to say and totally forgot. :dohh:

14 times a day! That's a bit much, even for us. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - Its amazing :kiss: even has a changing mat, little bits bag and a pull out mirror :haha: I looove it. Im not going to fill it with baby stuff YET.... but gosh its tempting.

should i use it for babys stuff when i go into labour? then i can put mine and OHs stuff in normal bag.. ?

Newfie - yup 14 times in one day is a bit much. and sounds SOREEEE!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Afternoon ladies

HOw are we all ?

Day 2 on mat leave - is it possible to be bored??? I think im more lonely though.

im going to catch up with 90210 and finish my wedding thank you notes

I had an idea for hubbies birthday - im wanting to get some of our vows framed in a kind of arty way( we wrote our whole service so very personal to us) - does anyone suggest how to go about doing this 

L&L - that photo looks bliss i could do with some fresh sea air right now. We have been out walking the past 3 nights and went swimming last night 0 or bobbing and hubby calls it for me

L xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> hmmmm! just found this
> 
> 4. Massage your perineum
> From around 34 weeks, start gently massaging your perineum (the area between the opening of your vagina and your anus) using wheatgerm oil or sweet almond oil, to help prevent tears.
> 
> 'I was very nervous about tearing, so I massaged my perineum regularly and my husband helped too,' says Victoria Howes, 36, mum to Gaelle, eight weeks. 'During the birth, I felt more confident of my own body's ability to cope and was more relaxed when I pushed. The birth was hard, but luckily I didn't tear.'
> (found it here https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/143768/Twenty-ways-to-have-an-easier-labour)
> 
> never heard of that before

Oooh they mentioned this at our antenatal class on Sunday.....was going to look into it and buy some oil....cant hurt. She was saying some women have avoided an episitomy by doing it


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT - I would take it with baby's stuff in it and your own things in a regular bag.. I think that is what i'm going to do. Plus, it makes things easier when you need to change a diaper or grab some new clothing, it will all be together, rather than mixed in with your things.

While we are on the topic of DTD... does anyone else find it really quite painful? DH and I have tried a few times in the last month and I think with all the pressure of baby down there, there is just no extra room. We've taken to doing other things but DTD is just too much for me now. Anyone else find the same?


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning lovely laddies.

Missy- Good luck at your scan today. Keep us posted. :flower:

Glow- Your sleep pattern sounds exactly like mine. Of course, I managed to fall asleep this morning at about 5:30 only to have the alarm wake me up at 6:00. :cry: :cry:

Lozza- I can't believe you're already looking at nurseries for January 2013!!! Yikes! Through a turn of events, it looks like DH will be able to stay home with the boys this summer, and that's as far as we've gotten. :shrug:

FT- :happydance: YAY for good test results and getting your perfect bag. Today is turning out to be a pretty good day for you after all. :)

Mitch- Regarding your trip... I think it would be fine IF you're feeling up to it, but I would not make the decision until the day before. Take your bag and know where the hospitals are located just in case. But if you're having a complication free pregnancy and there are no signs of labor, you should be fine even if labor started while you were there.

L&L- I've read about massaging the perineum. But how the hell do they expect us to reach it with our bumps in the way????? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Newfie- 14 times a day.... I'm glad to hear that even you have a limit. :haha:


----------



## Skadi

14 times a day?! Wow, thats more than what I got over my entire pregnancy.


----------



## lozza1uk

WT - I can't believe i've got to think about it either, however, the good ones are booked up til then already.:nope:

Just got back from my 1st nursery visit and the word I think is shell-shocked! :saywhat:Both at the price (although its roughly where I thought it was, it's still a blooming great shock!) and the sight of loads of small children in one place. I need to look at others though to compare it, but it seems OK. 

FT - i'm planning to use my changing bag as the baby bag in hospital, want to maximise its use!

Vitfa - lovely idea about your vows. I'm not remotely crafty unfortunately.

As others have said, i think just keeping relatively fit helps for labour. The physio this week said its like running a marathon, you need stamina!:wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

So I have a weird symptom question..... my hands and feet feel swollen this morning, and my feet hurt when I walk. I'm going to drink a lot of water today and hope that it goes down. I know swelling is pretty typical in pregnancy, so that's not the weird part. The weird part is that my right hand is red. What's that all about? Is that related to the swelling? If so, why not my left hand?

FYI- yesterday at my doctor's visit, my BP was 90/70, so it's not a BP problem.

EDIT TO ADD: I'm referring to the top of my hand, not the palm.


----------



## newfielady

Wt's- :rofl: Yes, even we have a limit. :rofl: That's weird about your hand. :shrug: I'm not sure what to tell you. 
In that pregnancy book we bought, the Rough Guide to Pregnancy, she says the teacher talked about massaging your perineum. She said it sounds like a reason to be at yourself. :rofl: I would have to as DH to do it for me as I can't see that area anymore. Only problem is he'd take that as a come on. :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

WT - not sure what the red hand would be from, is it painful? If so, I'd maybe make a quick call to your doctor just to be safe.

Do you all know what I just realized... in just over a months time, if any of us give birth we could potentially have a leap year baby if he/she is born on February 29th, that would be weird. I wonder if anyone actually has that date as a due date.


----------



## citymouse

Wt, I'd call the doctor. At this point with twins... I'd call about everything!

Danielle, hope your mom is doing okay. :hugs: And sorry about the side effects, they'll pass!

Missy, Newfie, all you sex maniacs... :rofl: I don't know how you do it! Seriously!

Mitch, I wouldn't rule out the work event. An hour and a half isn't too far away from home if you start feeling things move along. You just might not be comfortable driving yourself.

AFM, very happy because there's a :bfp: in my old TTC thread!

Have a checkup today... Going to have to ask about the fact that my... um... lady bits are swollen and a little sore. Seriously no fun!

Last night I dreamed I shared Beyonce's private birthing suite. I was very concerned for her baby's privacy. She was so nice! And there were a couple other mommies around. I think it's because of a comment in here the other day about liking the companionship of other new moms in the ward!


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, that would have been my due date if I'd conceived a month earlier!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Joannaxoxo said:


> FT - I would take it with baby's stuff in it and your own things in a regular bag.. I think that is what i'm going to do. Plus, it makes things easier when you need to change a diaper or grab some new clothing, it will all be together, rather than mixed in with your things.
> 
> While we are on the topic of DTD... does anyone else find it really quite painful? DH and I have tried a few times in the last month and I think with all the pressure of baby down there, there is just no extra room. We've taken to doing other things but DTD is just too much for me now. Anyone else find the same?

Yup defo not enoying it as much - i find the afterwards to painful and burning TMI sorry 
L x


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - no idea about hands so give ur MW a call. i bet its something silly :hugs: best to be reassured tho :)

Joanna - ome women in third tri are freaking out about having a leap year baby heehee... wouldnt worry me at all!

Rashy - yay for the BFP and :haha: for your dream :) we are all having odd dreams lately :wacko: I detest Beyonce so please keep her in your dreams and out of mine :rofl: i will stick to my dream about stretch marks on my face :haha:

Urggghhh i really need a cupcake so went in the kitchen to make some, but not enough butter :( thats what you get for trying to be clever :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh my gosh, I'm at work and about to fall asleep. It's pretty quite here at work today and I'm getting rather bored... my eyes keep trying to close. Hope my boss doesnt notice lol.

I had a funny dream last night. I dreamt that my cat was trying to escape out the door as we were going somewhere (he tries this everyday and is very fast)... and in my dream I actually threw my hand out to stop him and of course smacked DH in the arm haha. Woke us both up, oops. I haven't had any vivid dreams in a few months now... anyone else getting them still?


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I would not let a little missing butter keep me from cupcakes! Perhaps you could use whatever butter you have and a bit of oil? DH hates butter, so I'm constantly experimenting with substitutes because I refuse to go without all the goodies. :)

City- I don't hate Beyonce, but I have been a little disturbed about the stories of her birth experience. I don't begrudge her the money that comes with her success, but the stories present a sad tale of two Americas. I guess I wish she'd been a little more discreet about the excess. 

FT- I think I'd choose a Beyonce dream over a stretch mark on my face dream! That's downright frightening! 

Joanna- The average delivery date for twins is 36 weeks. February 29 will be 36+1 for me, so it is a possibility!!! I think it would be fun! DH thinks it would get him out of birthday parties at Chuck E Cheese by only having to celebrate once every four years. (For those of you across the pond, Chuck E Cheese is the most hideous place ever for adults, but kids love it: https://www.chuckecheese.com/ :haha:)

AFM... My swelling and mysterious red hand seem to be subsiding. So I think I'll give it another half hour. I've had 3 bonafide contractions this morning (over the course of 3 hours), so that's probably why I'm feeling a bit off. Yesterday, they told me to drink a lot of water when this happens and put my feet up. If I start getting them regularly, I'm supposed to call, but if they stay spread apart, I'm just supposed to relax. My uterus is measuring as if I were 37 weeks pregnant so it's getting a bit testy with me. :wacko:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

WT - we have Chuck E Cheese here too... I've never been but my co-worker takes her kids sometimes ... it sounds like a chaotic place haha. Even if your boys are born on the 29th you'd still probably celebrate their birthday each year... especially once they get old enough to understand that everyone else has a birthday every year, you wouldn't be able to get away with it haha.


----------



## wondertwins

Joannaxoxo said:


> WT - we have Chuck E Cheese here too... I've never been but my co-worker takes her kids sometimes ... it sounds like a chaotic place haha. Even if your boys are born on the 29th you'd still probably celebrate their birthday each year... especially once they get old enough to understand that everyone else has a birthday every year, you wouldn't be able to get away with it haha.

I'm so sorry that you Canadian laddies have to suffer Chuck E Cheese. "Chaotic" is the perfect word to describe it. 

Also, rest assured that if the twins are born on the 29th, we will still celebrate every year!! I LLLLOOOOOOVVVEEE birthdays. DH will simply have to get over his phobia of little kids running around. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

:happydance: i just bought the first bit of my secret stork pressie :happydance:

took me a while (a while being THREEE HOUUUURSSS) to find it but i did ;)

go me!


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> :happydance: i just bought the first bit of my secret stork pressie :happydance:
> 
> took me a while (a while being THREEE HOUUUURSSS) to find it but i did ;)
> 
> go me!

I'm finding the search difficult! Spent a while on the net yesterday and found some cool things but way over budget! I think my person may end up getting their present straight from the internet rather than wrapped by me to save paying postage twice, meaning I can spend more on the present, unless I can find something in a real shop!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hello!

So I rang delivery suite because I was bleeding a teeny bit and they asked me to go in before my scan. They monitored me for a bit, then sent me for the scan. Baby is large size of normal (head and tummy are currently measuring 35 weeks!) but ok, placenta is defo high, and she couldn't see any reason for bleeding. 

Then the doc did a speculum (MEGA OW) and said it looks like it's my cervix again. I had leukocytes in my wee again so they sent that off . 

RE perineal massage - I have recently done a TON of research into how to minimise perineal trauma (I'm SOOOOO squeamish about this!)... these are my findings....

-undertake perineal massage 1 to 2 times per week from 35 weeks
-Make sure you are upright loads and forward tilting your pelvis antenatally (like by sitting on the ball) to prevent a back to back baby
-In labour - try to stay off your back, all 4s is a brill position
-A warm compress during the pushing stage helps
-I think there also is some evidence that waterbirth is helpful but I couldn't fine it...


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - yer i thought about doing that to keep the cost down to - and its a good idea :) 

Im chuffed with what i have so far... just hope she likes it :)

Just listening to Jimmy Eat World - are they big in the USA ladies? They are known here but not WELL known - they are my fav :)

Cant wait till the two nursing bras i ordered the other day get here.... hoping going wireless will be more comfy.... as my wired bras are UNCOMFY. even tho ive gone a size up :(


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - i was wondering where you are! :hugs:

so is it OK that your LO is ahead on tummy and head m'ments or does that have implications?


----------



## newfielady

I heard Beyonce had her baby. Didn't she call her Blue :wacko: I don't think celebrities should be allowed to name their own children. :rofl:
I've still been having weird, vivid dreams. Is anyone getting tender nipples again? My nipples were extremely sore and sensitive in the first trimester but were fine for hte second and now are _so_ sensitive again.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I guess the implication is that i'm having a big headed fatty baby :) Scary!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Missy - I hope your lo is ok and the bleeding has stopped. Better I guess that baby is ahead of schedule then behind.

FT - glad you've got your stork pressie... i haven't had chance to get mine yet. And I'm busy painting the nursery this weekend, will have to wait until the following weekend to find a pressie... but my mom and I have a date to go shopping that weekend so it shouldn't be a problem. Can't wait to send off the gift and see how everyone else did!


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - i know its exciting :)

missy - well who cares if your having a little big head :) if its any concolation i have a HUGE head. always have always will :) and its done me no harm - apart from when i need a new hat ;) No honestly, my dads hats fit me :cry:

I wish they wud scan me as werent you only +2 on fundal? Im +3 :( maybe we can have a 'baby big head off' when our LO's are here :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

I was plus 3, but my midwife put that it was more so they'd scan me as she was also worried about the bleeding. She was really scared that my placenta might actually be low and she was worried about the home birth if that was the case!


----------



## firsttimer1

so its good news really then hun? as your home birth has the go ahead right? ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

I think so! GULP!


----------



## mitchnorm

Missy - great news for the green light on hone birth:hugs:

Newfie - i hear you on the sore...wll more sensitive nipples...defo come back since first trimester

Lozza - great idea to get secret stork sent directly IF i find something through internet of course instead of in shop. Need to start my research and shopping soon....posting between 31st jan and 8th feb if my baby brain remembered correctly

Just home and tired........early night i think tonight after making hubby watch obem with me:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yeh i cant wasit for TV tonight! Stargazing with Prof Cox, then OBEM then Masterchef :happydance: Im being spoilt :haha:

newfie - yup mine are sore again and hv been for a while. sucks eh.

anyhoo here is my weekly bump pic - week 32. 

You prob cant tell from these crappy photos but i defo had a spurt during week 31 LOL.... or ate too uch chocolate ;)


----------



## Glowstar

OK so I said I'd write my birth stories so here they are. Not meant to scare anyone, hopefully encourage you all :flower:

DD1 - EDD 14.12.1995
I was 2 weeks overdue and booked for induction at 8.00am on the 28.12.1995.
At this point I had no signs of labour at all before hand and pretty much tried everything to encourage it! at 5.30am on 28th December my ex had just finished a night shift early due to the induction to get a couple of hours sleep. He had the worst case of man flu ever so had just got to sleep. I was in bed but couldn't sleep with anticipation/excitement. I was laying there and heard a faint popping sound. I got up and decided to make a drink. 
Went into kitchen and waters broke! I knew it was my waters as it just kept coming as I was trying to wipe it off kitchen floor.
First contraction came within minutes, just felt like strong period pain. Got to hospital around 6.15am.
Was not in established labour as contractions were erratic to say the least. 10 mins, 5 mins, 15 mins etc etc.
OH was sent home for some rest and I was put on a side ward for some rest. 
At 12.30pm they gave me dinner :thumbup: but they also decided to put me on a monitor to monitor baby. At 1.15pm they came to look at the trace and said baby wasn't really tolerating the contractions and it would be a good idea to speed things along a bit.
Ex was called to come in and I was taken to a delivery room and started on Pitocin. Within minutes it kicked in! I asked for G&A as pain became more intense VERY quickly. At 2.00pm Ex had still not arrived and I was starting to struggle a bit with the speed the contractions were coming and asked for some Pethadine. At 2.30pm I was given the go ahead to start pushing (Ex arrived) but they took the G&A off me and put me on an oxygen mask as baby was still not tolerating contractions very well. 
I started pushing, got told off for grunting and also that I was not really pushing into my bottom properly. 
After 15 minutes of pushing the room became full of people :wacko: and I just remember someone pulling me further down the bed and putting my feet in stirrups. A Dr appeared and I remember feeling the quick sharp sting of the needle in my 'minky', I didn't feel being cut and then before I knew it the forceps were in and Hayley was pulled out very quickly. 
She wasn't handed to me straight away and was taken out of the room. She was brought back within a couple of minutes and was perfect, not a mark on her and had scored a healthy 9/10 on the Agpar test :thumbup:

I suppose the moral of this birth is despite my birth plan and everything I had envisaged, when it comes to the crunch and baby is in distress Dr's/Midwives know best and no matter what you want their and your health is paramount.


DD2 - EDD 01.07.1998
02.07.1998 I attended an antenatal refresher class. During the class I started having what to me really felt like BH. The Midwife in the class must have noted my discomfort (not pain) and after the class said she would like to monitor me for an hour. I went to be monitored still having the BH. MW looked at the trace and asked if I could feel anything. I said I could feel tightening but no pain. She said I wouldn't be long and sent me home.
Continued to have BH all day. By around 10pm I started to time them and noted they were fairly frequent but no real established pattern. 
I felt that weird knot in my chest, the kind you get when you are about to go on a roller coaster! but went to bed anyway at 12.00am.
1.00am couldn't really sleep and then had a very weird sensation that felt like baby's head was 'grinding' in my pelvis! Got up to go to toilet and had a bloody show, lot's of snot like mucus with blood in it. First contraction came within minutes and was pretty strong but totally manageable.
Got to Hospital at 2.00am. Got out of car and waters broke! all down my legs and in my shoes! 
MW examined me and I was 5-6cm! I was totally gobsmacked! I could feel the contractions and they were regular but totally bearable.
3.00am moved to delivery room and had some G&A. At this point I had the worst laughing fit I think I've ever had. The MW's were in hysterics as they said they'd never seen anyone so happy in labour :blush:!
3.50am I was checked again and told I was a good 7cm and it wouldn't be too long. 
4.10am I suddenly had this really weird almost serene like feeling (maybe too much G&A) but it was almost like time stood still and everything was in slow motion. 
4.14am I suddenly had a massive urge to push, I almost lifted myself off the bed the urge was so strong. Ex panicked as no MW in the room so he ran to get someone. Two MW's came running into the room and started frantically shouting at me to pant whilst grabbing everything and putting gloves on etc.
4.16am Emily was born kicking and screaming and delivered onto my chest. 
I told the MW's at the time that I didn't give birth that Emily birthed herself :shock: I seriously could not have stopped her from coming even if I had tried. Because she came so quickly I did tear and bruised fairly badly which resulted in a blood clot behind my stitches. They wanted to snip my stitches to release some of the pressure but I just couldn't do it. I ended up staying in hospital for four days and having pulse treatment to reduce the clot. 

This to me was the perfect labour. The pain was totally manageable. The G&A worked brilliantly. I never ever considered even wanting another form of pain relief. I seriously hope that ALL your labours are like this because it was a magical happy experience :thumbup:

Hope I haven't gone into too much detail :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for the birth stories glow:thumbup:....its amazing how diferent everyones birth experience is.......even two pregnancies of the same woman!!!!! I want your quick, hysterical laughter pregnancy pls :haha:

I am actually wondering whether to bother with a detailed birthing plan....as i really wonder how many actually go according to that plan:wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I failed my one-hour glucose test! I'm so pissed off about it! I'm especially annoyed because in the book I read a couple of weeks ago, they said that having the test later than 28 weeks can cause elevated results, and my doctor didn't even give me the referral until I was already 28 weeks. 

And I asked my doctor what happens if the results from the 3-hour come back elevated, and she said that I'll have to go to a dietician. Why can't I just adjust my diet now and not do the 3-hour test? I'm so irritated because my friend recently said, "I don't know anyone who's passed the one-hour. Every pregnant lady I know had to do the 3-hour and nobody had GD." 

On the plus side, I'm doing it at the hospital instead of a lab because then I can start it at 7 am instead of 11:30 like last time (so I'll finish and be able to eat before I even started the test last time). And they keep beds for pregnant ladies.

But arrrrrrrrrgh!

Anyway, I'm going to go completely low-carb this week and see if I can game the results. :haha: I went to the grocery store and angrily bought every low-carb food I could find. They all expire by Sunday. I think I'm going to have to eat every 30 minutes to keep from wasting it. :rofl: 

The baby being safe and healthy is obviously my top priority, but I'm just so annoyed. I was especially bothered by the fact that the nurse came in, weighed me, and said, "You failed your glucose test... let's take your blood pressure!" I was like, "Well, NOW it's going to be high!" :roll:

It's a good thing that I'll be eating less sugar... hopefully it'll keep my weight gain from spiking, especially now that I'm having cravings and losing self-control. But UGH.

Also, I was kind of bothered because I mentioned to my doc that there was some soreness down in the old nether regions and she said, "You start out thinking pregnancy is so wonderful and you feel so womanly and then gradually your body makes it so you welcome the pain of labor to get the baby out." 

I was like, "Uh, actually, in general I feel pretty good. Could you just tell me a sore hooha is normal and not spread your message of doom and gloom, please?"

I had actually brought her a book I mentioned to her last time I was there and I was so mad I didn't give it to her! :rofl: Yes, I'm a five-year-old.


----------



## Glowstar

I might not bother either Mitch :shrug:

I am a go with the flow kind of person. This labour will be different from my others I am sure so I have no idea on pain relief until I am in the thick of it. I don't see wanting more pain relief as failure in any way shape or form. I will start with G&A and see how I cope from there :thumbup: As for positions during the labour I will do what I feel at the time not go with what I have written on a piece of paper weeks in advance :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow - i agree....i dont know how i am going to feel tomorrow...never mind in several weeks when i am in labour!!!:haha: i am going to start on g & a and see what happens too...the drugs are there for a reason...i am not going to be a bloody hero about it :haha:

Mouse - sucks about the gtt test :nope: and your midwife sounds like a prize ass...i hate frigging lectures about pregnancy


----------



## wondertwins

Oh no, City. That stinks! Did they tell you how much you failed it by? During my first pregnancy, I failed both the 1 hour and the 3 hour, but only by a little bit each time. I had borderline GD which was completely controlled by diet. That was long before grocery stores advertised "low carb" foods or I probably would have done the same thing. :haha: (And I probably would have passed the 3 hour!) As for your doom and gloom doctor..... it sounds like we need to combine my doc and your doc to find a happy medium. My doc kept going on and on about how wonderfully and smoothly my pregnancy has gone. And about how magical and warm/fuzzy it all has been. I wanted to kick him in the shins for being so dismissive of my physical discomfort. :grr: It doesn't help his case that he is a he. :haha: 

Glow- I love the birth stories, but is there a typo with your DD2's EDD? It looks like she was a month overdue!! There's no way I'd be laughing if I went that long! :haha:

Mitch- Go with the flow does seem to be the best approach. It keeps you from being disappointed when some little detail doesn't work out like you wish, and allows for the best experience for baby.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Glow - wow two very different experience - thanks for sharing 

L xx


----------



## Glowstar

City - sorry about failing the GTT! but from what I recall when you posted sounded like they kind of cocked up when they did it :shrug: hopefully you can pass the next one with some clever diet adjustment :thumbup:

WT - I was 2 weeks overdue....have I posted something wrong...probably :haha:

FT - lovely bump progression!!

Missy - yay for good scan and all systems go for home birth!

OH has just come home from the Gym in a foul mood :growlmad: I feel like scratching his eyes out....is that a normal :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Glowstar said:


> DD2 - EDD 01.07.1998
> 02.07.1998 I attended an antenatal refresher class.

HAHAHAHAHA. I just figured out why I was freaked out. In the US, we use Month/Date/Year so I thought your due date was January 7 and that the rest of the story picked up a month later on February 7. Ooops. I should have picked up on that.


----------



## citymouse

Glow, meant to thank you for your birth stories. I really think epidural-free births would be much more popular in the US if we had gas & air! As it is we only have the narcotics which are portrayed as being much worse for baby than an epidural.

WT! Your doctor is crazy. A man telling a woman anything about how she should be feeling during pregnancy... that's cruising for a bruising in my book! 

Was it yesterday people were talking about c-sections? Reminded me of my prenatal yoga class; there was a second-time mom there and the teacher asked her where she delivered. She named a hospital that has a notoriously high c-section rate and said she was really happy with the experience. The teacher was surprised but glad--and THEN it came out that the woman had a c-section--because her doctor told her "her body just wasn't responding" and "she just wasn't built for having babies"--all the BS reasons that put the blame on the mother (for things that in most cases aren't even true). It was funny to see how the teacher was like, "Oh," and you could tell it was just what she originally expected to hear about this "great" birth experience. More power to the woman for managing to have positive feelings about it even after her doctor basically told her she was defective. 

Thanks for all the GTT sympathy, laddies. I know I'm being a baby about it, LOL. I just wasn't expecting it and I had a really stressful morning getting to the doctor on time. Now off to eat my between-meal snack of pot roast. :haha:


----------



## kkl12

Glow thanks for sharing your birth stories.

WT- I had the same problem with swelling hands and they looked red on and off. I asked my dr and she said it's normal because of an increase in blood flow and water retention.
I hate the swelling though... I hate not wearing my wedding ring :cry:
And I thought the same thing about the birthdate:dohh: oops!

FT- fantastic bump growth- you definitely had a growth spurt last week!

City- sorry about the glucose test. I hope the 3 hour one goes smoothly

I had my 2 week check up yesterday and everything was great... measuring on target, heartbeat around 150, only problem is I had to see a different dr. in the same practice because my dr is out having hip replacement surgery thorough Feb. 24... stressful! Hope she actually comes back on time!:grr:


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> --and THEN it came out that the woman had a c-section--because her doctor told her "her body just wasn't responding" and "she just wasn't built for having babies"--

If a doctor ever said that to me, I'd know something phony was going on since my hips are built for having babies if nothing else. :blush: 

As for my doc.... I would never have planned to use a male OB, but I've been seeing him for 7 years and absolutely adore/trust him. I will give him a teeny bit of credit by saying that he was genuinely pleased with how well my pregnancy has gone medically, and I know he didn't mean to be dismissive of all the "normal" pains and discomforts I'm feeling. And after I cried and complained (rather than kicking him in the shins), he gave me a big hug and his cell phone number to call him if I ever get worried about anything. So I probably shouldn't be too hard on him. :haha:


----------



## emera35

Evening Laddies!!

City - Annoying about the 1 hour test :( Sure you'll fly the second one, and at least you can lie down and nap whilst you wait! :thumbup:

Glow- I loved your birth stories, thankyou, its amazing how different every labour is! :)

FT - Good bumpage! :thumbup:

Missy - Glad the scan was good and you are having a perfect fatty baby! :haha: :hugs:



Hmm, as far as not writing a birth plan...i feel its worth writing down the main points. If only so you can give it to OH and say "right, this is how i feel, stick up for me when we are in the thick of it!" and he'll have something to refer to when he's in the midst of everything, in case he forgets. Of course, labour tends to progress however it wants, but there is nothing wrong with having your wishes known so it can be as close to what you want as possible :thumbup:

Perenial massage - We did it, although sadly as you start it at 34 weeks ish it was only for a week, so i suspect i didn't get to reap the benefits :haha: I say we as i couldn't reach. It was just one of those fun duties OH had, along with cutting my toenails and shaving my legs. He's such a lucky bloke!! :haha: Will be doing it again this time, as much as it wasn't our favourite evenings activity as i'd love to tear less this time!

As far as DTD, ergh, i find it quite painful afterwards and uncomfortable bordering on actively unpleasant whilst actually doing it at the moment. We did try the other day, but called a stop as i really didn't like it :blush: I do feel bad for OH, but he's good enough that he's not going to put any pressure on me to do something that i'm really not enjoying. He'll cope with cuddles for a month or two, he's man enough! :winkwink:


Went to my Antenatal refresher class today which was brilliant! It was great to have a reminder of labour and breastfeeding and the first couple of weeks. Also some advice on introducing toddlers to the new baby and keeping a familiar routine for the older child. Mostly though the MW (who isn't my MW, but did do all my postnatal work last time, so i know her pretty well) was sooo encouraging, and was massively pro-homebirth. I got a bit emotional when she was talking about homebirth so i stayed behind to talk to her. She's made me feel so positive, and basically has said that assuming i go to term that my history has ZERO indications of high risks, and that she felt the midwife team would support my homebirth, even if my consultant was still being difficult :dance: She made me feel so good about the idea :) I'm now just keeping everything crossed that things go smoothly at my appointments on tuesday and then that i get to 37 weeks! :D

Went into town afterwards and treated myself to some nice loungewear for after the birth, some new knickers and a meatball Subway :rofl: 

Nice day! Town knackered me out though, and i feel a bit sick from spending the last 30 minutes partially upside-down (doing my breech tilt thingy) other than that though, i'm feeling very chirpy! :)


----------



## MsCrow

Glad you cried at him WT, though clearly, his admiration for your handling of this pregnancy meant he had a sympathy lapse.

FT you are looking lovely :) You can really see the progression - there's definitely been a growth spurt for a few of us I think.

Glowstar, thanks for the ace birth stories. I think in many respects you're right, just go with the flow. It's mostly my plan with my main priority being able to shut people mentally out. I still quiver at the thought of tearing though. Now, that almond oil....

Poor SugarMouse, low carbing sucks but I can understand why though to be honest, those tests sound crapola. 

The baby has been moving, slowly, in large ways, a lot to day. I keep having to lean back from the table to give it space. I'm sure it's gone from head down to head up to curled in a ball. 

Anyone watch OBEM? Had a meeting and missed the first 15 minutes. I loved the Indian couple, I can't help but cry in the face of a good love match and he was so sweet with her.

Emera, trusting all the medical positivity, I hope you stick to your guns about the homebirth. There's NOTHING stopping you at least labouring at home and being transferred in, if absolute needs be. I'm sure your MW's know best.


----------



## newfielady

Anyone watching American Idol? I love the auditions. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, that starts tonight? We'll definitely watch it!


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- so sorry about the test. i read an article that was saying how some place was failing everyone for their GD test so that they could make more money when they had to come in for the 3 hr test. :dohh: dont know if its true or not, certainly cant believe everything we read but what a mess if it is.

newfie- im not sure why 90% of the people on american idol are even trying out. i feel so bad for them. my Dh says too many people lied to them and said they could sing :wacko: im embarassed for them


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, some of them are so shocked to be told they shouldn't be trying to make it in the music business. I blame our celebrity-worshipping culture.


----------



## mitchnorm

Well its Thursday.....and what does that mean for me???? Stay at home and sack off the office:happydance:...that sounds bad...i have a 2 meetings and 2 conference calls. Calls i can do from here and if they need me for meetings they can dial me in. Its been a hectic one already and like last week i seem to have run out of steam before the end of the week and just need that little breather to catch up:thumbup:. I feel guilty but ........i need it...baby needs it. She is kicking like made so i take that as encouragement to stay home :haha:

Emera - fantastic you had a lovely day yesterday...topped off with a meatball sub:haha:. The midwife sounds ace and i hope you get the homebirth you want...she sounds much more encouraging.:thumbup:. Reagrds the birth plan....i will probably still do a very rough one just to capture key points with hubby...things that we discussed and agreed on after the antenatal classes and pain relief options etcs...but it is not going to be long winded and only there as a guide for him. Hopefully he will feel more involved...its an important job

OBEM was good last night....a little slower than usual. The young girl annoyed me...but then her mother did too!!!!! That phone never came out of her hand the entire time and although it wasnt 100% clear it seemed that she just got pregnant by some random casual boyf who then (surprisingly ) didnt stick around :dohh:. Oh well....think she is in for a shock. 

Another water birth next week :happydance:

Today i am going to be working to get on top of everything else....but should hopefully find time to nip out to asda and tesco, both have baby events on and i want to see what i can pick up x x x

Good day laddies


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - I really hope you get the birth you want :hugs: I know the home birth route is not for me, probably after having a distressed baby that had to be delivered quickly I just can't imagine being 20 mins away from the Hospital...coward that I am :winkwink: 
I enjoyed my refresher class DD2 but not doing it this time as being on number 3 didn't think there was a great need although if MW offers a class I might take it. I suppose the thing with AN classes it's a chance to meet other Mums and I def don't have any friends who are having babies at 41! so I'll prob be Billy no mates when this one arrives :blush:

Mitch - glad you are staying at home, well deserved too! you make me dizzy with everything that you do! those few weeks of Mat leave are soooo important for a bit of 'ME' time before baby arrives and I fear if you keep on going you're going to miss out on that :wacko:

OBEM - enjoyed last night. The Indian couple were lovely and I think she did a good job. The young girl was just annoying :growlmad: all the time in my mind I kept thinking 'yes...and we are paying for YOU and your BABY!' :wacko:

MsCrow - yay for baby moving around alot! and I become very intreverted when in labour, which is probably the opposite of how I really am. I just want peace and quiet when I'm contracting and don't want anyone to talk to me. It's all about focus and finding an inner strength, in a lot of cases strength you didn't even know you had :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Newfie - Screw what other people say! If you want a pain relief free birth then do it! Everyones birth is different, and people are a bit too free and easy with their doubts and advice! I've just started saying thank you, smile at them, and then disregard what they have said (unless of course I agree with them!! :haha:

RLT - does the capsule form work as well as the liquid? I think I'd be better with a tablet.

L&L - my sil told me to massage my foof!!!! I've no idea how she knows this as she doesn't have any children herself!!! She then went on to say that if you didn't get a tear, does that mean that you are 'big' down there???? :rofl: I think she was implying that unless I had to have stitches then I obviously had a bucket foof!! :haha:

Danielle - how are you feeling? I really hope the tablets make you start to feel better soon. You have had a hell of a couple of weeks, and its bound to have taken it's toll. Please talk to the midwife, even if you find it hard, it might help to talk to someone impartial :hugs:

MsC - can you re arrange your anti natal. They will probably be able to squeeze you in for that class on the next cycle? Just a thought...

Ladies, ladies, ladies......doing the WHAT???????? :sex:????????? Ive forgot what that is?!?! :rofl::rofl::rofl: And 14 times a day??? Well I don't think my oh and I even managed that at the _start_ of our relationship!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Rashy - How was Beyonce? If you get that dream again, could you _please_ inform her that her damn Single Laddies song gets in my head for DAYS and I don't even like it! Pesky catchy song *grumble grumble*

WT - how are the contractions and the hand? I hope they have both eased off! xxx

FT - I saw Jimmy Eat World last Summer, and was a little disappointed :shrug: Have you seen them live? Great bump pics btw, you look fab!

Glowie - thank you for your birth stories, though I didn't read them....am still telling myself the stork is going to come :ignore::ignore::ignore:

Rashy - sorry to hear about your GTT. They couldn't get 1 hour bloods from me as my veins were crap, so only took ones at 2 hours. I really hope your next ones come out clear. Over here they are meant to do them at 26 weeks, but I had mine done at 30+4. Maybe I should be prepared for the worst?

Emera - I'm not sure I could get my oh to do a perenial massage?!?! I know it sounds rediculous, but i feel really embarassed about it! :blush: :saywhat:

Mitch - so pleased you are having a 'sack the office day'. I was watching OBEM last night (is it just me who has to turn their heads away when the actual birth happened?!?!?) That young girls ex was making me so mad!!! Did he seriously just get in touch because he thought he would get a council house out of it????? :grr:


----------



## Glowstar

Ha ha Loo.....you can chose to ignore it all you like....but that baby is coming our your FOOF or the SUNROOF! :rofl: :rofl: never mind a bucket Foof...how about a wheelie bin Foof....thing is if you tear you can always ask them to put an extra stitch in and make you 16 again :rofl:

As for DTD...we have been trying but I'm getting bored with spooning and OH just looking at my arse :wacko: we tried side by side but bump is way to big and in the way...we were like contortionists trying to get the position right the other day. I am finding it uncomfortable and feel like the end of his *bleep* is hitting off babies head :shock: sure OH would be pleased to hear me say that and think it was something to do with the size of his manhood :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning laddies,

Loo - I watched OBEM and yes, I think that's exactly why he got in touch! She made it quite clear I thought that she knew what she was doing getting pregnant, sounded like her friends had babies so she wanted one too. I cried at the first 2, but if i'm remotely annoyed by the person I don't get at all emotional!:haha:

Glow - there are a couple of people at my antenatal class on their 3rd babies.:shrug: I asked one (because I knew her from work) why she bothered and she said it was purely for the social side! It was also actually quite helpful having her relate her birth experience in the class for the rest of us. So she's at full antenatal for 4 weeks, not just a refresher!

Mitch - no feeling guilty for an easy day, think of it as levelling out your longer days!:thumbup:

Waiting in for furniture today, yippee!!:wohoo:


----------



## loolindley

AFM - I promise I am not ignoring you lads, i've just had a tricky few days. I read EVERYTHING though!

The dogs are sick again. Mum's Dalmation keeps throwing up, and my eldest cocker is throwing up AND has the runs. MARVELLOUS! Mine also rolled in badger/fox poo (and possibly ate it) yesterday, so she is STINKING despite me washing her in Detol AND Fabreezing her!!! :rofl: So at 7.30 this morning I was scrubbing my dogs runny bum mess of my Mums CREAM carpet!!!!! :sigh:

My OH spent all yesterday writing a kick ass letter to local schools to try and get a placement to support his college course (he has to work 3 days a week in a school), and 5 minutes after he e mailed he got a phone call from a headmaster who wanted to see him this morning :happydance: He is there right now, so FX it is going well. He REALLY needs a confidence boost right now.

Me, I've decided not to go back to work for that final 7 days, and I am just going to get a docs note to take me up to when my leave was going to kick in (1st Feb). I just dont feel like I have had one single 'good' day recently. I've either been a zombie through exhaustion, my sciatica, or a bad back. I realise I am taking advantage of a work system that are very generous and 'non-quibble' about sick pay, but I genuinely dont feel like i could offer anything if I was to go back for those few days :shrug:

I have to go back to Wales on Monday for Midwife/doctors/dentist, to pick up my secret stork present and to tie up a few loose ends, and I will also have to go back the following Monday for my friends funeral (which is 15 days after he died?? Does anyone else think that is a very long delay?? :shrug:)

Anwyay, that is more or less me. I am meeting an old friend (we started at nursery together when we were 3!) for lunch today. I only see her a few times a year because of living so far away, but she is a CSI in Manchester and has ALL the scary stories on the local crims!! She is amazing!! :rofl:

Did anyone get anything from ASDA baby event? I got the £25 travel cot, but no idea if it would have been cheaper elsewhere? :shrug:

Have lovely days! xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Lozza - photo's of the furniture please!!!

Glow - I wouldn't mind being 16 again :shock: Gotta be better than the wheelie bin alternative.....


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow - You make me laugh with the DTD talk.....we havent done it for 3-4 weeks now....I totally get you about the staring at my arse bit :haha:.....I did feel exceptionally horny yesterday but something is stopping me....maybe its the babies head thing, staring at my arse thing or just the general uncomfort thing....:wacko: Maybe we will try again this weekend.

Loo - great news about your OH - good luck with that. Definately the right idea not to go back to work espec if back still giving you jip :thumbup: Hows the house going?? Oh re: Asda baby event - I am popping along today to check it out. May just get soem nappies and nappy sacks etc....£25 is pretty good for a travel cot I would say. Tesco also have BTW

Lozza - :happydance: for the furniture arriving.....I feel a little in limbo with baby stuff. I have been instructed not to buy anything else (with forthcoming baby shower) but this weekend may be packing hospital bag and birth plan. Did I say that last weekend??? :haha::haha::haha: oopsie


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza - thanks for that. I might just ask Midwife when I go next Friday and see if I can get booked on to something :thumbup: 

Can't wait to see piccies of the new furniture :thumbup:

Loo - you've had a rough few weeks :nope: regarding the dogs, I usually try and give mine boiled rice or a tiny amount of scambled egg and then pretty much starve them for 24 hours if you can. 
15 days does seem a bit long but maybe it's family making arrangements or because he was younger maybe it just takes a bit longer for the death certificate to be signed. 

I don't blame you for not going back to work. I'd give up tomorrow if I could...I am tried.com all the time :sleep::sleep:

FX'd everything goes to plan with OH this morning and he get's those hours he needs!!


----------



## loolindley

Glow - thanks for the dog advice. I gave her boiled rice with a hand full of food last night as she was looking a bit brighter, but due to the runs this morning I think she will be on plain rice or nothing today. Poor thing.

Mitch - the house is going........................(pretty much like that). The contracts have _finally_ reached my solicitor, so they are getting started on them. I really hope we get the keys in the next month!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Al just got back from the school, they want him to do his placement there!! He starts after the Easter holidays (April 16th), which is PERFECT baby wise. The only thing is that it will be voulantary (which we knew about previously), so he will need to find a part time job working around his school days, which will be Mon, Tue, and Wed. I am over the moon for him, and he is buzzing he is so happy! Great stuff.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - keeping fingers & toes crossed for your OH! Really hope that works out for him. 15 days does seem a long time, but may be due to Christmas (I only think this because BIL's Grandad died the week before Christmas and funeral was only last week).

Furniture is hopefully being assembled (if it definitely arrives today) on Saturday so will definitely post pics when it's up!

Not heard much from Kelly or Waula recently? I guess Kelly's life is a bit hectic but she's also the furthest on of us all I think, due 1st March?


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> Al just got back from the school, they want him to do his placement there!! He starts after the Easter holidays (April 16th), which is PERFECT baby wise. The only thing is that it will be voulantary (which we knew about previously), so he will need to find a part time job working around his school days, which will be Mon, Tue, and Wed. I am over the moon for him, and he is buzzing he is so happy! Great stuff.

:cake::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Great news!!!!!!!! Wow that's quick, I can uncross my fingers & toes already


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mooorrrrning!*

so i had lots of replies etc all written out..... then deleted them :( sorry :cry:

so heres what i can remember:

Thanks to you all for the nice bumpage comments :dance:
*Rashy* - thats POOP about the GTT test hun :hugs: 
*Emera *- so glad yesterday was a success and its great to hv a more reassuring midwife :dance:
*Mitch - * enjoy your slower day today... u and :baby: deserve it!
*Glow *- thanks for sharing your stories; i love reading REAL experiences :hugs:
*Crow* - are there any other date options for your class hun? wud be a shame to have to chose :( 
*Lozza *- Lozza whoooop for furniture! ;) are we over 80% yet? will see when post this... :)

*Loo -* ah no i thought Jimmy Eat W were great live. Maybe they had an off day.. best band i ever saw live was actually scissor sisters on halloween. The whole crowd was in fancy dress and SS realllly put on a show. The foos are great too.
Sorry ur having a tough time lately - esp the dogs :( and ur friends funeral :( which yes...15 days does seem very late indeed :shrug: Enjoy your day with pal :dance:

*OBEM* - young girl was annoying... i think she is in for a HUGGGEEEEE wake up call when she realises how much hard work a baby is and how much they cost. It felt like she was saying ''my friend has a handbag so im getting one... my friend has a baby so im getting one''.... Mmmmm. But good luck to them. 

*AFM.... * Just had my cup of RLT and actually enjoyed it :) there is something quite soothing about it :) 

whoever asked - you can take the capsules but apparently from what ive read, they are not as well researched and there is some evidance that they are not as effective as drinking it :shrug: but who knows.

Got the 2nd of 3 NHS antenatal classes tonight and cant wait. Apparently the MW said this is the week when men struggle and she had the odd person pass out heehee... cant wait :)


----------



## firsttimer1

> Al just got back from the school, they want him to do his placement there!! He starts after the Easter holidays (April 16th), which is PERFECT baby wise.

BRILLIANT! congratulations to him :happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning guys!

Lalalalala have not yet watched OBEM so ignoring those posts lol. Gonna watch it on 4OD with OH tonight. 

Chuck E cheese sounds awesome! I love that kinda thing, I&#8217;m gonna be the kinda mum that plays hide and seek in the ball pits and falls of the monkey bars!

FT - i went to M&S the other week to get refitted. Non wired is so much more comfy!! I had gone up two cup sizes from about 25 weeks. And she measured me from nursing bras (apparently cup size will go up one but the inches will go down one size, so for example i am now in 36E but in 7 weeks will be a 34G, bra sizes confuse me lol)
And awesome bump picture!
AND lol &#8211; i think im gonna get some capsules of RLT today, i know i wont be able to drink it. 

Missy thank you for the tips on ripping!!! I think that OH and i have decided to try the massage thing but he has said if it hurts me he wont feel comfortable doing it to me. Will get oil today and start this next weekish.
And with the size if your baby big heads are fine, they run in my family and we all do ok lol. At my 12 week and 20week scans the head of LO was always bigger in proportion to rest of the body but nothing that worried them so i just decided it was all brains that she had got from her Daddy.

Glow &#8211; thank you so much for sharing those stories. It just goes to show than no two births are the same even for the same women. Can i ask a question, two actually? Did you find the pethadine worked and do you think it made you or the baby doppy? And when they were getting your daughter out did they ask you if it was ok to cut and use forceps or just tell you they were doing it?

Citymouse- i hope your 3 hour test goes ok, i;d never heard of the hour one before and can see why the results may not be to good. Surely it takes longer than an hour for any food or drink to go through our system?

Mitch &#8211; glad you get to stay at home today you definitely deserve it.

Loo &#8211; TBH I&#8217;d rather have a bucket foof then get a tear or have to be cut!!! 

We didn&#8217;t get anything from asda even as we kinda have everything now. Wish they had done it before Christmas. TBH we have gained alot from family and friends so have been very lucky. And if your not feel up to it a doctors note seems the best thing. There&#8217;s no point struggling with work on top of everything else.

Lozzaa ooww what you waiting for today?

AFM &#8211; Well not much to add really, heading into town latter to get a labour ball, some oil to try out this foof massage and RLT capsules. Work got me a mothercare voucher so hopefully can get the ball there and we need some sheets for moses basket and some baby towels. We are then well and truly done on baby stuff! woooo


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Al just got back from the school, they want him to do his placement there!! He starts after the Easter holidays (April 16th), which is PERFECT baby wise. The only thing is that it will be voulantary (which we knew about previously), so he will need to find a part time job working around his school days, which will be Mon, Tue, and Wed. I am over the moon for him, and he is buzzing he is so happy! Great stuff.

Fantastic news!!!! So pleased for you both. So how long has he got to volunteer for to get experience? I am guessing thats to 'qualify' to do the teaching qualification? My friend is considering a similar thing I think


----------



## lozza1uk

Well the furniture's arrived - all 15 or so boxes!!!!!!!! 
The delivery driver was the worst i've ever come across. Left the whole pallet on the road as he said he couldn't get up the kerb! Fortunately there's a garage a couple of doors down from me so a lovely guy carried all the boxes in for me. DH going to have a fit when he comes home and sees the self-assembly job he's got!! Now thinking the £65 home assembly charge would have been well worth it!


----------



## MsCrow

Morning laddies

Feeling very flat this morning. Gearing myself up to do a disasterous focus group where no one will turn up. 

GREAT NEWS *Loo *about your OH's placement and the house. Sicky dogs aside I hope this is the start of things looking up for you and a validation of moving to Stockport.

*Lozza*, what furniture did you buy? Beginning to reconcile myself that we might get a built in cupboard sorted but possibly not the plastering before the baby comes. Depressing. Did win an interesting set of drawers on ebay yesterday so we can move some of the paperwork out of the spare room though.

*Loo, FT*, if I go down to London for a couple of days it means I would be missing my usual MW appointment for 34 weeks. I'm hoping I can shift it a week after...I'll still be 34 weeks...

*Glow*, you give me hope, we may attempt DTD again though quite frankly, I'm happy with spoons. I'd rather avoid another occasion of the baby kicking MrC during....If it's any consolation, I was pissy with MrC last night. Hormones? Anxiety? :shrug:

*Mitch*, have a good day catching up with yourself....you really deserve it.


----------



## mitchnorm

Fantastic news Lozza.....delivery driver was a bit of an idiot...you requested home delivery!!! Not delivery to a neighbours garage...they should have delivered in a vehicle fit for purpose. Did they charge delivery? I would complain and get that refunded......but :happydance: for new furniture...should keep hubby busy for a while :winkwink:

So....quick question ladies. What are you planning to use baby wipes wise? Especially with your newborn...they recommend cotton wool and water for first few weeks before switching to baby wipes...BUT i have also heard that most of these wipes are so hypoallergenic / for sensitive skins that they CAN be used from birth???? However our midwife recommended herbal ones called Jackson Reece wipes and she used these - great for sensitive skin and avoiding eczmema. Hmmmm confused. They are a little more pricey...thinking about getting some of those then switching to normal ones (cotton wool seems like a faff)


----------



## littleANDlost

what did you get lozza?? it's killing me lol


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - ahhhh i see. i didnt realise the inches on bras will go down a size... but that makes sense. so when i come to buy nursing bras for after birth i will look at 32/34 G - cheers. Enjoy your baby shopping! :)

Lozza - wat an ass of a delivery guy. Its never like it is in the adverts where they carry it all upstairs for you is it?! 

Glow - yer you dont need it dead on 34 weeks. Ive had a couple of appts the backend of week before or beginning of following week. Im sure u will sort something out :hugs:

So are you* aalllllll* going to start this ''bottom massage'' thingy then? If so i dont want to be left out :haha: which oil are we supposed to use again???


----------



## kymied

Hi ladies, I have not been able to really keep up. I think I might finally be coming down with OH's cold. So far I've only gotten a runny/clogged nose so we'll see.

My friend had her baby early in the morning yesterday, so far I'm only getting info from the father through my husband so the details get lost. Men. We're not going to visit while they're in the hospital as we've got too many germs and my breast feeding class said having too many people coming through in the first two days can make it harder to get a balance with the initial learning to latch on. But she's beautiful! with a full head of dark hair!

I'm really jealous of all of you starting your maternity leaves. Here in the US our maternity leave starts on our due date unless you give birth sooner or your doctor says you can't work. I'm going to try to work as long as possible as I won't have an income for quite a while.

I think the US glucose 1 hour test is set at a really low threshold to make sure no one is missed (because we're all fatties remember?) I'm the only one out of four of my friends pregnant who managed to pass it (and only by 2 points!) but they all passed their 3 hour test. (though one was close so they wanted her to act like she had diabetes even though she officially didn't but it worked out for her as she was overweight and managed to LOSE weight on the treatment and still have a healthy baby)

I have a question about the swap. Is it considered uncool to buy something online and have it shipped direct? I just ask because I was checking shipping prices and the lowest price I can see is about $15. So the choice is to get a $5 gift (which would be kinda lame) or practically double the limit. I realize buying online would mean getting something available in the receiver's home country but it seems it would make a better gift?

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - ive got cotton wall AND wipes and will go with flow when baby is here. Not sure i want to spend £ on herbal wipes etc :shrug: i can just HEAR my mum ''we never had herbal wipes in my day - and your skin did alright'' :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

> I have a question about the swap. Is it considered uncool to buy something online and have it shipped direct? I just ask because I was checking shipping prices and the lowest price I can see is about $15. So the choice is to get a $5 gift (which would be kinda lame) or practically double the limit. I realize buying online would mean getting something available in the receiver's home country but it seems it would make a better gift?

Kymied - i think this is fine to do as some of us had already mentioned doing that :) and then if we realise its obviously from our secret stork... we can wait to open it. It may even be possible to include a message on the package syaing ''open on...'' xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

Mitch we have wipes! my whole family have always used them, the ones we have are no fragrance and no added stuff. If she has any kind of reaction to themi will then use cotton wool but am going for speed and convenience right now.

FT - according to the lady in M&S the number part of your bra should go back to how it was before pregnancy as the bump is making it bigger right now, but boobs themselves will still get bigger.


----------



## lozza1uk

kymied said:


> I think *the US glucose 1 hour test is set at a really low threshold to make sure no one is missed (because we're all fatties remember?)* I'm the only one out of four of my friends pregnant who managed to pass it (and only by 2 points!) but they all passed their 3 hour test. (though one was close so they wanted her to act like she had diabetes even though she officially didn't but it worked out for her as she was overweight and managed to LOSE weight on the treatment and still have a healthy baby)
> 
> I have a question about the swap. Is it considered uncool to buy something online and have it shipped direct? I just ask because I was checking shipping prices and the lowest price I can see is about $15. So the choice is to get a $5 gift (which would be kinda lame) or practically double the limit. I realize buying online would mean getting something available in the receiver's home country but it seems it would make a better gift?
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.

:haha: Kym that made me chuckle! And I think it's a clever idea to ship direct from a website if it means you can get a better gift!

Mitch - delivery was free. Unfortunately the manufacturer didn't have a van in the area for a while so they had to pay a courier and warned me it would be "door step" delivery. I would have been fine with doorstep, it could have stayed wrapped on the pallet in the garden, but roadside's taking the piss a bit. They told me on the phone it's only happened about 3 times in a few years that the driver hadn't carried it in on seeing a heavily pregnant woman... better tell them to make it 4!:wacko:

L&L/MsCrow - here's the furniture: https://www.lesters-nurseryworld.co.uk/details.php?product=14881


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - these wipes are £2.30 for 72 wipes so not overly expensive - just means starting with these for 2-3 weeks then switching. But to be honest, everything I read says that the high street branded wipes (if sensitive, fragrance free etc etc) are fine to use even on newborn...:dohh: so confusing!!

Kymied - I am currently surfing the internet looking for secret stork ideas....I agree with you on the P&P - I think some of us have been looking at direct shipping rather than getting delivery to us (paying some P&P straight away) and then diverting elsewhere.


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok ladies. i just dont think i can do the massage thing - not now i understand what im supposed to do :( im such a wuss. and no waaaay is DH doing it for me :( LOL

I feel :sick: Im so silly :(

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK2P8Ziqc6Y&feature=related


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - that furniture looks amazing...I love it...gorgeous colour wood:happydance:


----------



## MsCrow

Is anyone else feeling sick? I had a rubbish night getting to sleep, the baby was rollng around and I woke up feeling sick as a dog. Bleugh.

OoooooOOoo Lozza, that furniture is lovely! I say grab a screwdriver and have a go...but then I am sad like that.

I'll be using cotton wool - we have a large pleat ready, but I also bought some washable baby wipes like this as they have a very soft side and a terry side.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

FT - i need a giggle and im sure that video will give me it - im with you defo not hubby helping me.

Mitch - Im using both aswell - probably use the cotton balls/pleats in the house and wipes when out. My niece had super sensitive skin when she was a LO and my sil never used wipes but im going to unless baby skin doesnt like them.

Is anyone feeling they are getting super impatient even though there is still lots and lots to do, yesterday was such a bad for me in that way - heres hoping today is better

L xx


----------



## littleANDlost

Lozza - that is beautiful!!! 

FT - i think that video has made it look easy than i first thought, apart from me being able to reach down there. I think OH thinks it's gonna be some sexual thing and this is why he has agreed to give it a go. I does actually say on some websites it can be done as part of foreplay, however i don't think there's been any foreplay since i feel pregnant lol. This would not do it for me either so he can keep on hoping.


----------



## firsttimer1

McCrow - its weird as throughout third tri every so often ive felt mildy sick.... and (sorry) i sleep fine so i really feel for those that dont :(

Ive defo been feeling digger loads more lately - but in a different way. No more jabs just lots of pushes and rolls :) 

is that what keeps you up Mscrow rather than being just generally uncomfy? :hugs: 

Vitfa - its a great video but totally put me off as i didnt quite ''get it'' before :haha:


----------



## Skadi

As far as wipes go, some of the nurses use them on the premies in the NICU. Keira seems to like them over the cotton cloths too so they should be fine on a newborn. I'll continue using them when she comes home too.


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, I am appauled at the delivery driver. Shame on him. I do however LOVE the furniture. Do you mind me asking if it was expensive, Leisters Nursery is only 20 mins from here so I could get it too!

Mitch, we have sensitive pampers wipes AND cotton wool. Will go with the flow.


----------



## littleANDlost

MsCrow - i woke up feeling sick this morning, i've been waking up at about 2 every night with heartburn and it just didn't go off last night and this morning it had turned to feeling sick. 

Vitfa - i feel like that, i have loads of things left to do and want everything ready and baby here now but can't be arsed to actually do anything. might put things together for my hospital bag to see if i still need anything for it.
it scared me this morning to think that this time in 4 weeks i could actually give birth to a baby! well could give birth at any time now. 

Has anyone else found that the constipation has come back? mines back and worse than ever, im in a lot of pain from it and it hurts so much at the bottom of my back when i try to go. thought at one point it was contractions as i tried. TMI I know but thought i had passed this.


----------



## loolindley

Ft, I can't even watch that vid. I'm cringing even thinking about it!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Constipation.....I thought the iron pills would bring the mild case I had in first trimester back, but it's sort of been the opposite. 

FT, till last night I've been sleeping so well. The jabs and rolls were almost painful and though I usually get them when I lie down, the baby usually chills out after 5 minutes, only last night it didn't. Probably picked up on my nazzy stress.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - depends on your definition of expensive... it was £750 in Lesters down from £899, which got us the wardrobe, cotbed, chest of drawers (with changing top that comes off) and a shelf (which you can take out the package, its £50). I didn't think that was too bad as it feels good quality and will last a good few years. They're doing 25% off mattresses as well if you buy this set. There's a few nice sets in there, and they're definitely the cheapest place - DH tried shopping around and no-one could get close.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Lozza - thats stunning - and really good price - 

Im trying to bring alot of fibre into my diet to get constipation at bay seems to be working

L x


----------



## firsttimer1

VITFA - im 100% impatient now. Just want to meet my :baby: LOL

No constipation here - just tiredness and general achiness.

Loo - Yup im just not sure its for me. Will having a water birth make you less likely to tear i wonder? :shrug: I may have to rely on that heehee

Crow - i think my ''padding'' has meant that so far LO's movements have been pleasant and non painful for me :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

LO's movements are painful for me to now, especially the big rolls and stretches, i can feel her stretch out now and can feel little feet or knees one side and then a head coming out the other side (she's definitely not head down yet) it feels like she's going to break out sometimes. and her kicks on the inside, ones down on my cervix and into my bladder double me over sometimes.


----------



## firsttimer1

oh no - is anyone else NOT in pain form LO? or just me?

maybe its because digger is head down?

I feel big movements and sometimes things will poke out - but no idea what they are :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

apparently once baby is head down they move around a little less so maybe mine hurts as she's the wrong bloody way and there isn;t room for her longways anymore.


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - I am not in pain from LOs movements.....sometime uncomfortable and catch me unaware with a sharp poke in my lady bits or ribs :haha:

Thanks for the wipes opinions.....I think I will stick with all the wipes I have bought and pick up a pack of cotton wool in case she doesnt get on with wipes. I dont want to get into the herbal habit and be stuck there


----------



## firsttimer1

maybe it IS cos LO is head down then. Yer sometimes i jump but not in pain and defo cant tell feet from hands etc.

My LO has been head down since week 25.... feel so bad for them :haha:

UIs anyone else STARVING all the time now? At 11pm last night i had to have weetabix as tummy was rumbling. I feel like im eating allll the time - but i suppose my portions are smaller :shrug:

Mitch - yer i wud use what you have hun. I will start with my wool pleat/water and then straight to wipes x


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - not painful, although I do have a pain in my right ribs. I'm not sure if its from where they're stretching as the uterus is now meant to be at its highest point? Or if its a foot jammed there. Either way it feels like i've broken a rib (the only other time i've felt like this is when i used to fall off my horse & bruise them!). It's a sharp pain if I breathe in too deeply, or lean back/sideways and had to get DH to help me turn over in bed this morning!


----------



## MsCrow

L&L, I got the feeling the baby had moved from head down, to head up, to curled up, to moving back to head down all day yesterday, it was insane.

Woe is me alert: I'm so fed up with my job. I'm off to central library in Stockport this afternoon to run a focus group to which no one will turn up to. Honestly, mobilising people in my sector is like pulling teeth.


----------



## waula

ok..just popping on for a quick hello - no way I'm going to be able to catch up on the ten thousand posts since Saturday!!! Hope everyone is well and seems from the past few posts that we're all feeling a bit uncomfy! I'm with you there lads!

Staying down in Suffolk at cottage by the sea and its lovely - eaten so much good food - scared to do a bump shot when i get home in case its all food!!!!

Off to Minsmere for a walk and then fish and chips by the sea-side!!!

Keep well laddies and will have a proper catch up when I'm back on Sunday...keep baking babies!!! xxx


----------



## waula

PS anyone got a numb bump?? Weird patch beneath my right ribs about 4" diam all numb - guess LO sat on a nerve or its stretching and disturbed the nerve! Very weird... xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> FT - not painful, although I do have a pain in my right ribs. I'm not sure if its from where they're stretching as the uterus is now meant to be at its highest point? Or if its a foot jammed there. Either way it feels like i've broken a rib (the only other time i've felt like this is when i used to fall off my horse & bruise them!). It's a sharp pain if I breathe in too deeply, or lean back/sideways and had to get DH to help me turn over in bed this morning!

Mine is sore ribs too....just under right boob. Really uncomfortable and keep having to stretch my body backwards to try and stop cramping. It feels like something is jammed under there and I have to put my hand under my boob and try and 'push' my belly downwards (which looks strange at work :haha:)


----------



## firsttimer1

Waula - enjoy your seaside walk and fish lunch, im tres jealous :( esp as someone at work is REALLLLLLLLYYYYYYYY getting on my bad side..... again. Same person as always. Moaning. :grr:

No numbness for me hun BUT it is always my right side of torso that feels squished - just like u ladies have mentioned. Not painful - just ''full'' :haha:

Just having tomato soup after already having peanut butter toast for brekky and walkers crisps for a snack.... why am i soooooo hungry all the time? :cry:


----------



## littleANDlost

tomato soup??? don't tempt me might go have some myself, with cheese on top!!!! mmmmmmmm


----------



## newfielady

Lozza- love your furniture. So nice
FT- thanks for the video. :rofl: Hubby would def take that as a come on
Loo- sorry about the sick puppies. :nope: Hope they feel better soon. I have some "all natural" pain relievers planned for birth, if I don't have a section that is.
Mitch- you're too busy :wacko: All I've done in the past 2 weeks is 3 assignments for school. :haha:
I'll be using normal wipes right from the start. Sent free, hypo allergenic regular baby wipes. No one here uses anything else. :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza - lovely furniture but WTF! with the delivery driver :shrug:

Regarding baby wipes. I've had 2 girls and I always found Johnsons the most maliable to get into all the little 'cracks' so to speak :winkwink: Huggies are too stiff IMHO. I use cotton wool when topping and tailing and that's about it really. Mine never had a reaction to baby wipes and to be honest I like the smell of them!

I got a mega deal on wipes as my work colleagues OH was doing some work for a factory that produces them. I got around 30 packs for £6!! all different brands though and some might be the ones you were talking about Mitch. Just goes to show they are all produced by the same place :winkwink:

I've got rib pain too but mine is on my left side and not really near where baby is :shrug: but like you described Mitch it feels like cramp under my rib cage, it's really uncomfortable :wacko:

Waula - your mini break sounds fab...enjoy the rest of the week :thumbup:

MsCrow - sorry you're not enjoying work :nope: how long till you finish? it's hard to get motivated now don't you think :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

OK ladies....I apologise in advance, whole heartedly for the definate TMI.....but I know you have all spoken previously about swamp crotch and I have mentioned that I have had a little bit more moisture than usual...but....

*O........M...........G*

Its just not funny....I am in my dressing gown today....and have now realised that I cannot go without knickers (TMI I know:haha:). I have been wearing slim pads during the day generally but more for comfort than necessity. It has now become necessary.....not impressed!!!!:cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - my tomato soup went down as well as a carrot at a chocoholics meeting. In my head it sounded great - but reality is... im still hungry afterwards :( BOO!

I was just thinking how we joined third tri @ 27 weeks.....5 weeks ago (for me). Well those 5weeks have gone SUPER FAST. and its 5weeks till FULL TERM now! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i havent had increased discharge this trimester? should we expect that then?? i dont own any pads - apart from labour ones :haha:

may get some in just in case! :)

Ps. welcome to the world of no knickers.... liberating isnt it? :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Apparently it is a 'symptom' in third trimester again.....and if you get it FT you will grabbing for those knickers :haha::haha::haha:

I got some small slimline pads a while ago when some of the ladies were mentioned swamp crotch....just in case hmmmmm


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies i feel alot better today maybe cos its blue skys or tabs dont no havent taken one today will tonight the side affects are sooo stong 

just going to catch up x


----------



## littleANDlost

i've just had a weird craving, flat pepsie! lucky we had half a bottle and i just shook it all up to make it flat. now have a wine glass full. lovely. 

Swamp crotch, i have bad days of this, its more watery now so could see why no knickers would not be good. i keep think my waters are braking lol.

EDIT glad your feeling better today Danielle! maybe it's a bit of relief now that yesterday is over.


----------



## firsttimer1

Morning danielle :hugs: glad ur feeling ok xxx

SO..... OH MY GOSH.

i just received my soft cup nursing bras..... WHY didnt i get them earlier?? they are beyond comfortable!!!! No more wire bras for me! Going to order more on pay day :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

told you they were comfy FT! i don;t think i'll be going back to normal bras lol.


----------



## Glowstar

Ha ha Mitch :haha: nothing worse than that swamp crotch feeling when you've got no knickers on :rofl:
I've been wearing panty liners for a few weeks now....mainly 'cos I keep peeing myself :blush::blush:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Swamp Crotch definately has increased for me in the last few days... I can't go without a liner... I had a slight 'accident' in first trimester when it first started. I was at work (not a good place) and swamp crotch took over and I had no idea it had leaked through onto my beige pants until i'd gone to the bathroom! Since then, I wear liners religiously lol.

FT - I'm going to have to take a look for some new bras too. What are soft cup bras... is it a nursing bra or just one without underwire? We probably have them over here but they might be under a different name. I'm still wearing my pre-pregnancy bras! I haven't grown much but they are very tight and I just keep forgetting to get new ones... will need to get some new ones before I give birth or there wont be any extra room for those bra pads you need to wear when your milk comes in.


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - yep a nursing bra, they are soooooooooooo comfy its brilliant :dance:

Just been on my birthing ball as my pelvis pressure is there again. think its due to :baby: position as they had a huge shuffle in there :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Oh yeah, swap crotch got us all. :haha: I have to always wear panties now :dohh: tmi, tmi. lol

Danielle- glad to hear you're feeling more positive this morning.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

FT - what nursing bras did you go for? Im wanting to wait a few more weeks before i go and get fitted ( mainly because my boobs are growing for scotland) but always good to know which ones are comfy 

L xx


----------



## firsttimer1

i just got some cheap ones from asda hun as was an online impulse buy. very comfy tho and i think it was £10 for 2!

I intend on going in and getting measured after baby is here and trying some more expensive ones to see if there is any difference... if not i will stick with asda! :)

i wish my cold/cough would go away already...... its making me feel so ''off'' Blurgggh


----------



## wondertwins

*Good morning!!! * It has taken me forever, but I'm all caught up from your super chatty posts since last night. :thumbup:

*Newfie/City/Bessed*- There is no way I can keep up with AI. It's such a huge time commitment to watch that show! However, I always love the audition shows, so perhaps I can tune in for a bit just to have a good laugh.

*Mitch*- :happydance: Yay for a day of working from home! I'll be starting my work-from-home schedule on February 1. It can't come soon enough, and I don't have anywhere near as busy or demanding of a job as you. You are amazing to have kept up this whole time!

*Loo*- With all the doggie naughtiness and yuckiness that you have dealt with over the past 8 months, you'll be fully prepared for baby yuck. :thumbup:

*FT*- I'm getting painful baby movements where it seems like they are trying to give me a massage from the inside -- pushing against my belly as hard as they can and swiping their little elbows across my skin. Digger is such a good little boy/girl for nestling down. :kiss: 

*Glow*- DH and I are still DTD, but it's pretty obvious I'm doing it for his benefit not mine, and we only do it about once per week. He's already expressing concern about the fact that we'll have to go 6 weeks after birth. (I didn't tell him that my ex and I didn't DTD for about 4 months after DS was born. :blush::haha:) I've found that the best way is for me to be on top. Of course my bump is so big that I'm pretty much sitting straight up and can't lean down to kiss him, but it gets the job done with minimal discomfort to my hips or back. :rofl:

*FT*- Can you imagine being pregnant before the internet age? We wouldn't have lovely YouTube videos about perineal massage. There's no way I could reach, and since I'm having a C-Section it wouldn't help. 

*Lozza*- Love the furniture!

*Danielle*- I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. 

Whoever asked about constipation... Technically, I still haven't had any, but everything feels very sluggish and slow in that department. Plus, I'm so swollen down there that even normal movements scare me a bit. I've been eating a ton of fiber as a precaution.

I know I forgot a lot, but whew... y'all are chatty today!

AFM.... I continued having sporadic contractions yesterday evening, but they seemed to have settled down this morning. And my increased fluid intake took care of the swelling. My hands and feet appear normal again. :happydance: Of course the side effect of drinking so much is that I peed about 8 times last night. 

I had a vivid dream last night that I was in labor, but nobody would believe me. I reached down and felt a hand sticking out of my foof!!! I tried to poke it back in, but it kept coming out.


----------



## MsCrow

On maternity bras....I can recommend Elle Macpherson's Maternelle bra, it's super comfy and under clothing, just looks like another layer. 

Good scaffolding is my major weakness...I'm currently living in another Macpherson, an underwired (but very large and comfy) black silk number. If money were no object all I'd have would be Macpherson La Mere, Maternelle and Hot Milk bras.

I.refuse.to.adorn.knickers. Therefore I have told the crotch to keep the swamp at bay. Doesn't stop me tightening everything when I sneeze though.

Oh, I've been hoovering up Facebook people I recognise from the thread so if you get a request from Ellie, it's me. You can find me by searching [email protected].


----------



## firsttimer1

wt - that is one MESSED UP dream :haha: Glad ur contractions have calmed hun :hugs: and well done for still DTD... we havent for a while as we always go to bed around midnight and are both shattered! Perhaps tonight..... :)



> FT- Digger is such a good little boy/girl for nestling down.

TBH im a bit worried. Ive had no pains, no limbs sticking into me, no pee-ing in the night, no bad sleep, no excess swamp crotch....Mmmmm. Its making me uneasy.... as my mum said my sister was an amazing baby in the womb but was a pain in the butt when out!!!! Whereas i gave grief in womb and was great when out!!! We shall have to see when we all have our :baby: if there is any truth in this :haha:

at least Digger seems to have figured day and night now as i get movement whilst the sun is up finally :haha:

WT - remind me. will u have your c-sec during week37 IFFF the twins dont put in an early appearance?


----------



## littleANDlost

ladies.. is a fitness ball like this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fitness-Pi...sr_1_8?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1326982544&sr=1-8 the same as a birthing ball??


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - that looks just like my one so i guess so? I wondered myself as mine is called a fitness ball - but it was recommended by MW so MUST be the same... right?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT - I will be getting my nursing bras over the next few weeks then since you said they are so comfy! I think i've just gotten so used to the uncomfortable, tight bras i'm wearing that I'd forgotten about getting some new ones. 

I'm also hardly fitting into my maternity pants anymore! Anyone else finding that their maternity clothing is getting very tight now? 

When I get home every evening I instandly put on my warm jammies and take off the materntity clothing and bra lol... god forbit if anyone knocks on my door, I won't answer it in that state but it's way more comfy around the house in baggy jammies.


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - i assumed so as well, and it looks cheaper to get a fitness ball than a birthing ball which all seem to be so much more expensive, why does anything actually baby related mean it has to be more expensive?

Joanna - my mat vlothes are all very very tight and wont make it till 40 weeks. my jeans are not comfy anymore and most my top seem to be to short. Plus my boobs don't fit in any of the tighter mat tops. I have two mat tops that sill fit ok (one is a mat/nursing top) and one dress.


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I hadn't thought about the possibility that a good baby in utero could mean an ornery little one outside the womb! :rofl:

If the babies don't make their appearance sooner, my C will be scheduled for about 38 weeks. However, my doc doesn't like to commit to anything in advance because that could be moved up if there are any issues. 

So here's my weekly bump shot -- 30+2. As of this morning, I've gained 32 pounds. :blush: Extrapolating out...at 1.5 to 2 pounds per week, I will have gained the recommended 45 lbs. for a twin pregnancy. I feel huge, but I'm pretty proud of myself about that because plenty of twin (and singleton) moms gain quite a bit more than that and still manage to lose it all.
 



Attached Files:







30+2.jpg
File size: 69.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## littleANDlost

i think i can feel baby breathing!!!! her bum is pushed right out and when i put my hand on it it is rising and falling very rhythmically and at the right sort of speed to be her breathing. is that possible?


----------



## littleANDlost

WT you look ready to pop! amazing bump!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow WT you look amazing...that is a really neat (if big - expectedly so) bump:thumbup:......

LandL - I got a fitness ball....pretty much the same as those ones...they do the same job as far as I am concerned.

FT - was going to ask where you got your nursing bras from.....Asda....damn it!! I just came back from there....was checking out the baby event

Sooooo with regards baby event.....I am confused by nappies. I have a mixture of both Huggies and Pampers already (only about 110 of them). Soo they had both on offer at Asda (Huggies cheaper so tempting)....but didnt want to over buy as (a) worried which baby will get on with and (b) worried about buying too many of one size. Anyway I got 80 Huggies (6-11lbs) £8 and 88 Pampers (same size) £10......I probably have enough for one month supply....enough I think :haha:. also got nappy bags, wipes, breast pads, some formula (just in case) and couldnt resist some sleepsuits and a couple of girlies outfits :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - Dont see why that isnt possible? How cool! :)

Joanna - i live in my PJ bottoms too - just sooo comfy. all my mat tops are ok tho.... so far! I got them all in uk size 12 ansd normally wear a 12 x

WT - your bump is amazing and ur right to be proud of that correct weight gain - thats fab! x

EDIT: nice shopping mitch! :)


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, I thought you got nappies from Mothercare?

Swampcrotch...yep yep yep :sick:

Rib pain, yes, really bad on my left side. I cracked 2 of those ribs a couple of years ago and wondered if it was because of that, but if you lads have it too then it must just be normal. I am in so much pain if I have to sneeze!!!

Just got back from the most amazing lunch at a local deli. Everything was made in the deli and was just awesome. Proper good find. 

MsC, wish I knew you were in stocky library! I could have done a comedy following you around peaking over the top of a book!!!!

Right. Nap time now.


----------



## loolindley

Mitch. I love your bump. :blush:


----------



## littleANDlost

Mitch- not sure how true it is but was told a newborn can go through 10-15 nappys a day?? any advise on that mums??

I'm off out now to meet OH in town. hopefully will come back with a birthing/fitness ball to bounce on and get this LO to turn!!!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- I think having one month worth of diapers is excellent! Baby girl may grow faster or slower than you anticipate, so I think 2 bags of Size 1 sounds reasonable. After the first month, I found that I preferred buying diapers on an as-needed basis rather than stocking up on tons of them at a time. TBH, getting out of the house was fun because it allowed me to put DS in his cute little outfits, and it gave us both a change of scenery.


----------



## wondertwins

L&L- If you're using disposables, I can't imagine using more than 10 per day! They are incredibly absorbent, so most of the changes are done when they poo when they eat. (I think 8-10 is supposed to be the norm). In the beginning, you'll change them all the time because that's what we do as new mamas. :) However, by the time your LO is 12 months.... he won't be pooing so often, and you'll let him fill up each diaper with several pee pees before changing because you don't want to waste the diaper. :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

WT - amazing bump! So amazing that you're right on track for twin weight gain.

I don't think i've gained enough actually... so far i've only gained 7lbs! I'm all baby, no weight gain anywhere else and the doctor hasn't said that I'm underweight or that the bump is small, so I'm not too worried. Though I am consciously trying to eat a little more than usual... I had two small dinners last night and two breakfasts this morning, yum!

L&L - glad you brought up the birthing ball, I was meaning to get one and I forgot. I actually checked out the link you posted for Amazon and ended up ordering one through Amazon.ca... it'll be here in 5-10 days.. love amazon!


----------



## mitchnorm

L&L - yeah I have heard about 10-12 per day, I have about 270 ish of them now.

Loo - I was going to get them from Mothercare....but was confused about how many to buy and sizes etc....Asda ones were about the same price I think. Oh and the MC voucher didnt work on that order so I didnt go ahead.

Regards mat wear....certainly my leggings are struggling on size :haha:...they are meant to be over the bump but I wear them under now :thumbup:. Tops - some are getting too tight to wear really, I have cardigans I wear over which make them slightly less revealing :winkwink:

WT - I agree that I want enough nappies to last about a month ish and I am quite happy to then buy when required.....getting out of the house sounds perfect :happydance:...always got the option to get mail order


----------



## MsCrow

Hmm, my maternity wear is still roomy...but I live in dresses so easier I think. 

Loo, no comedy stalking needed...I'm sat all by myself in the Minor Hall and about to give up. 

We only have about 10 days worth of nappies....but lots of washable ones ok from birth so hoping to start mixing them in once I get over the shellshock of birth/motherhood.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

WT - amazing bump - i have put on the same weight and only having one baby so well done you look great - defo all bump.

Mitch - i was the same spent forever in asda going round and round for sizing etc, i in the end went with 1 box of size 1 and 2 boxes of size 2, im probably going to get another pack of size 1 and settle it for now.

Maternity clothes wise im sitting in my M&P jeans size 12 (reg 12 pre preg) and ive had to take the buttons on of them as they were so uncomfy - im planning in spending most of my mat leave in comfy pjs i invested in

L xx


----------



## firsttimer1

right im off to change / wash etc as need to get dinner ready before antenatal class at 6pm :)

chat to you ladies laaaatttter :) xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

vitfawifetobe said:


> Mitch - i was the same spent forever in asda going round and round for sizing etc, i in the end went with 1 box of size 1 and 2 boxes of size 2, im probably going to get another pack of size 1 and settle it for now.

I nearly did buy a mix of Sizes 1 and 2 in Pampers as there is some definate overlap in lbs weight of baby....Huggies are the same I think. I think I will be OK with what I have, then reassess what I need after baby comes.:thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks Laddies for the nice comments about our furniture, glad you like it!

Think i've sorted my secret stork present out today, hooray!

WT - great bump! I've also put on about that much, oops!

Despite weight gain, i'm actually finding all my maternity clothes fit really well still. If anything my JoJo jeans (in a 12, normally a 12) are still a bit big and i keep having to tug them up! I don't wear anything at all that isn't maternity though.

Finally my JoJo order turned up today. I'd forgotten i'd ordered a pyjama top! Now have a sleeping bag as well, and my Matalan order also arrived with blankets, little hat and nightie!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ladies whom order from matalan - what did you think of the blankets?
I was thinking of ordering moses basket fitted sheets from there

Im having a doh moment - went to start dinner to find the mince is still solid - arrrggghhhh to that 

L x


----------



## mitchnorm

Vita - I ordered three of them...they are for moses basket or pram....I havent opened up for a good look though I know FT has washed and dried hers and is really happy with them


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

sorry cant comment of what everyone has been up to as im busy catching up. Went to see War Horse last night on the orange wednesday deal. was really good but i cried! i totally recommend it but brace yourself for an emotional film!!

great bump WT!

As regards nappies, i have no idea how many we have but i think we have about 3 packs of size 1, 3 ish or 4 packs of size 2 and 2 packs of size three.

i dont think we have paid much for any of them as most were bought with vouchers or were free. Once we run out we will be starting on the cloth nappies.

i wish i had got the matalan blankets, i bought 3 from Mamas and Papas at about £4 each. oh well.

i missed OBEM last night so about to watch it online now


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies these tabs r brill i am in such a better place alredy motivation is riseing and feelin 10x better :D 

just took my 2nd 1 but i only took half as i took a full 1 yesterday 50mg i felt like i was floating think i will do that for 3 days then up to the 50mg xxx


----------



## wondertwins

That's great news, Danielle!! 

Cupcake- I was thinking of taking DS to see War Horse. At least if we watch it in the theatre, I can hide the fact that I'm crying. ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

the dizzyness is starting of this 1 woooweeee ha


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

great news danielle! :flower:

how old is your son? i would just warn you that there are a lot of scenes of war/violence (people and horses getting shot) and there is one particular scene that is very upsetting when the horse gets stuck in some barbed wire. i think the rating is 12A in the UK but i think some 12 year olds would be very upset by it.

watched OBEM. looking forward to seeing a waterbrith again next week.

even though it looks really painful i just cling onto the fact that at the end every mother is smiling holding her baby and gets through it!


----------



## lozza1uk

Cupcake - glad war horse the film is good, I saw the show in London last year and it was fantastic so looking forward to the film. Might go Saturday! Going prepared to cry as I wept through the show too!


----------



## wondertwins

My son is nearly 12. He loves histories and would be okay with most of your typical war scenes, but he doesn't handle violence well. Maybe I should wait or watch it first. Hmmm.... 

BTW.... my cousin just emailed me to find out how I'm doing. She recently delivered a baby that she carried as a surrogate for a friend with severe fertility problems. (My cousin is an awesome human being!) Anyway... the baby was 10 lbs. 7 oz. and 22 inches long!!!! :shock::shock::shock: She lost 20 pounds during the c-section alone!! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

IM BACK! Antenatal class was good but it was about what can go wrong / complications etc - at one point when talking about the cord i nearly passed out. But thats to be expected. LOL.

*Vitfa* - i think the Matalan blankets are great, as mitch said. x
*Danielle* - :hugs: glad ur feeling more yourself :hugs:
*Cupcake *- no way am i seeing war horse..... dont do sad. ;)
*WT* - your cousin is amazing :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wow surrogacy! that is amazing. dont think i would be strong enough personally but it is lovely that she has helped her friends out. i really admire people who can do it.

where have people bought crib sheets from? size about 90cm x 40cm i just want two white sheets but cant seem to find any cheap ones, as the cheap ones seem to be 'pram' sized.

getting bored of googling stuff!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Mrs Cupcake said:


> wow surrogacy! that is amazing. dont think i would be strong enough personally but it is lovely that she has helped her friends out. i really admire people who can do it.
> 
> where have people bought crib sheets from? size about 90cm x 40cm i just want two white sheets but cant seem to find any cheap ones, as the cheap ones seem to be 'pram' sized.
> 
> getting bored of googling stuff!

ive found allsheets quite expencive have u looked at kiddy care?

i got mine from john lewis :flower:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i could just get the john lewis ones... they look good but i was hoping to get them a little cheaper. 

i think all i need now is a crib mattress and sheets, i think i have run out of steam!

if i get too 'tired' then i will go back to good old john lewis


----------



## blessedmomma

hi laddies! i havent had a chance to read back. woke up to a horrible back ache and cramps today. took some tylenol and sat but it only got worse. after a few hours of it and more tylenol, it finally went away. i dont know whats going on, just trying to take it easy now. if it comes back tonight i may end up going to the hospital:nope:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - were they discussing when to cut the cord...tfhere is some research that states there are some benefits to baby to leave intact for 5-10 mins until its stopped pulsing...mmmm nice. What has everyone else had discussed with them?

Blessed :hugs: hope you feel better soon x x 

Danielle - glad the tablets have worked:happydance:

Cupcake - kidricare is good...i havent got my sheets for either moses basket or cot yet:nope:


----------



## wondertwins

Mrs Cupcake said:


> wow surrogacy! that is amazing. dont think i would be strong enough personally but it is lovely that she has helped her friends out. i really admire people who can do it.

Same here. My cousin suffered from a long period of infertility herself, but was finally able to carry twins via IVF from donated eggs. I know her own struggles to start a family are the source of her strength. :flower: For the surrogacy she carried the genetic material of the mother and father to be. She was just the vessel that made it all happen. :) 

Blessed- :hugs: Do you think you might be in labor? Perhaps you should have things checked out. You've had a rough week!! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

WT - beautiful twinny bump :kiss:

L&L - I'm sure it was you that asked if I was asked regarding episiotomy and forceps. The real answer is I don't think I was, it all happened very fast plus I think I the Pethedine was starting to kick in. :winkwink:

Oooooo just noticed MasterChef is on :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hope your ok blessed!

how accurate does the sizing for the crib sheets need to be? my mattress will be about 90 x 40 but these sheets at kiddicare are 85 x 43. i ahve the same problem with all the other shops etc mothercare etc.

i think the john lewis ones would fit as they have min and max sizes


----------



## Glowstar

I think those would fit fine Cupcake. Are they fitted ones with Elastic?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

yeah the sheets are fitted ones with elastic. maybe i will just go for them then

my stupid mamas and papas crib is bigger than a standard crib but the official m&P sheets are expensive!


----------



## mitchnorm

Argos have some reasonably priced sheets for cotbed and moses baskets...you would need to check out sizes though :thumbup:

Think i am going to get a new moses basket mattress and some fitted sheets from there....bargain:happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- im not sure, i hope not. it doesnt feel like contractions. its more like cramps and a back ache. i just looked up preterm labor though and it says thats some of the symptoms of it. i felt like i was gonna be sick this morning too, so i hope im not coming down with something.


----------



## lozza1uk

Blessed, hope you're feeling better soon x

Cupcake - I read somewhere on here Dunelm Mill do cheap sheets? I've only got a Moses basket/pram then straight to cot bed so haven't looked for crib sheets.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

night night all, im off to bed. very tired. at least its friday tomorrow!


----------



## loolindley

I got my Moses basket and crib sheets off amazon. Pack of two basket sheets for £5, pack if 2 crib sheets for about £9 I think. x

Danielle, I am so pleased that your tabs are working and you are starting to feel better. x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

that sounds like a good price loo, will have a look tomorrow.

and at dunelm mill.

both places i havent looked yet!

x


----------



## mitchnorm

Great tip loo...thanks for that. Need to go measure my moses basket and ensure i get the right size....amazon got some bargains:thumbup:

Night all...i am crashing out now x x


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - yup it was mentioned about the cord BUT im not sure i will wait as want to have DH have skin to skin with baby asap - something which will be made harder if cord is uncut (in water).... so unsure atm xxx

dunelm mill has quite a few sheets / bedding sets etc when i last went in xx

Glowie - did you watch MChef? Maannnnnn im hungry now :dohh: and sooo want to go out for dinner tomorrow! :dohh:

Missy hasnt been on today..... hope she is ok...... :wacko:

actually has emera been on?? Mmmm.


----------



## lozza1uk

It's getting to the stage where we panic if someone isn't on for a day!! Especially with those two having had visits to the delivery suite for various things already!

I also watched masterchef - really not a good idea before bed, am starving! Hope jay does well!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - same as me esp as its emera and missy!

Im about to have a bowl of cereal....im starving! :(


----------



## lozza1uk

I can see Emera's viewing below... Hello!

Right, shattered so off to bed, night all x


----------



## emera35

Evening! :hi:

Had a busy-ish day, wed/thurs is my weekend as its OHs days off, so we are always a bit busier those days :thumbup:

Hmm, soo i caught up a bit, what were you laddies talking about...

WT - Your bump is gorgeous, and the dress you have in is quite beautiful too! ;)

Lozza - Loved the furniture, a-hole delivery guy though!

humm,.. Perinial massage, good vid FT :thumbup: :haha: OH has agreed to do it again this time, he's quite keen to help me not tear so badly this time, bless him :)

Nappies, seriously, i think Roh never went through 10-15 ?! I basically changed his nappy before each feed, so every 3 hours to start with, as the getting undressed would wake him up more so he'd feed better. So thats 8 nappies per day. Of course if i heard or felt him poo in-between i'd change him, but otherwise that was about it :thumbup: Maybe we used 10 a day to start with. If i went to change him and the nappy only had a little wee in it and was basically dry, then i'd undo it, wipe him and put it back on again. :shrug:

Wipes - We used cotton wool to start with then moved on to our reusable wipes. We always used chamomile tea to wash Roh with, and still do most the time. I've got some organic cotton wool which i'll use as the wipes are like little flannels, not quite as soft as the disposable ones, so i'll use cotton wool to start with.

Swampiness.... Yes, yes, still Swampeeza right here! I gave up and bought incontinence pads the other day, oh the shame! :(

Movements - Mine really really hurt! They didn't hurt so much with Roh as he had his head in my pelvis by now, and so couldn't do the complex acrobatics bumpy seems to be hell bent on doing! It does seem to make a difference!


Well, i want to the doctors today, as i've been awake so much at night not able to get comfy and feeling in pain. As well as this problem of feeling like my crotch is going to break everytime i stand up from resting for a while! :shock: The last coulpe of mornings i've had to crawl to the bathroom as i physically couldn't walk :( Decided it was getting a bit silly! Anyway, yes, i have SPD :( Have been given codiene, which i really am not happy taking, i'll only do it if i'm desperate. Also a physio referral and some crutches. Damn. I'm feeling a bit upset, because i don't know how i'll take Roh to his playgroups if it gets much worse. I can't push a stroller on crutches :( I feel so bad he'll be stuck in with me all the time :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Me too .. :sleep: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah I watched it FT :winkwink: bloody starving now though...but got heartburn so deciding between being sensible and eating a Banana or a Gaviscon tablet :haha:


----------



## emera35

Eep, sorry to be a worry, i promise to do a check in from now on, even if i don't get to catch up! :thumbup: :haha:

Hope Missy is ok!


----------



## Glowstar

Oh dear Emera SPD sounds awful :nope: 
Not really sure what to suggest but have they given or prescribed you with a belly band? I had one with DD1 as she was lying on a nerve and it really did help to lift the pressure :hugs::hugs:


----------



## emera35

Glow, i'm sure it would help, but think i have to wait to see the physio first. At least i should have the appointment in the next week the doctor said, so not too long to wait :)


----------



## MsCrow

On skin to skin, for the sake of leaving the cord to finish it's job (5-10 minutes) the baby is better off on your chest, hearing your heartbeat and just being for a bit. Particularly if you are likely to then breastfeed as this takes about 20 minutes to happen naturally. The doctors will be so busy sorting you out time will fly and then your OH can take over s2s duties. Just my $2c anyway.

Edited to add: Emera I'm so sorry about the SPD but pleased to see you have been referred quick smart to physio.

FT, I saw this and thought of you. 

Eat me Michel, indeed.

Ahem.
 



Attached Files:







eatme.jpg
File size: 143.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## citymouse

Every time I think I've caught up, there are two more pages to read! I have to wait until you all go to bed to finally read to the end. :haha:

Blessed, hope all is well! Rest up and do go get checked out if it happens again!

Emera, sorry about the SPD. :( 

I think I missed some pages because I didn't see furniture or a belly shot. But I saw the delivery story and it's terrible! I hope the driver gets a lecture. Talk about bad for your company's public image! When our crib showed up, the driver brought it into the foyer for me (it's down a flight of stairs)... was much more than I expected. And much better than the postman, who just chucks stuff down the stairs at the front door. Back when the seventh Harry Potter book came out, he actually damaged the front door by throwing the book at it! I finally had to call and complain. 

Perineal massage... I'll try, but not if DH has to help. We don't have that kind of marriage, LOL. During the birth we're both quite happy for him to stay up at the head end of the bed. 

Last night I dreamed that I was in labor and went to the hospital and the admitting nurse was a hunky male nurse. He carried around this big rag doll that was supposed to be his female "partner" to make women feel more comfortable. I was like, "Whatever, everybody in the world is going to be staring at my hooha in a few minutes" and started to undress. :rofl: I was a little worried that DH would be sad, though.

Have decided that failing the 1-hour test was ultimately a good thing, either way. If I have GD, might as well know, and if I don't, at least I'm changing my diet for the (much much much) better. I haven't gained excess weight but I haven't been a poster child for healthy pregnancy eating, either.


----------



## emera35

Oh, hey i meant to mention about cord cutting. We delayed the cord cutting until just before i felt ready to deliver the placenta, so it was maybe 30 minutes after the birth that OH cut it. I loved that for several reasons. First i got 30 minutes with no one else touching Roh or being able to take him away for weighing etc. In fact the first few pictures we have of the two of us he's still attached under the sheets :haha:
The main reason i was keen to wait though is that babies who have the cord cut after it has stopped pulsing start life with 10-20% more blood volume. I felt, especially as he was so tiny, he really couldn't afford to put his energy into making more blood when he'd need it just to maintain his body heat, and manage to feed. I would have done the same thing even if he wasn't tiny, but it seemed even more important in the circumstances! I spent a couple of days umming and ahhing about the vit K injection too, as the main reason its needed is because cords are cut so fast.
With a managed 3rd stage its a little unsafe to delay cutting the cord as the contractions to pass the placenta quickly can cause a surge of blood through the cord, which can be bad for the baby. So you can only really delay cord cutting with a physiological 3rd stage. 
Both have pros and cons, managed 3rd stage reduces your bleeding immediately after the birth. Physiological 3rd stage lets the baby receive more blood from the placenta, and there is slightly less chance of retained products, but more chance of increased bleeding (or rather a normal chance of bleeding as opposed to the reduced chance with managed).
Oh, also a con of delaying cutting the cord, Roh did his first wee and poo on me! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

I've been thinking of asking my doctor to delay the cutting 3-5 minutes, just to get some more of that blood back into the baby's system.

Does anybody know if it affects your ability to bank the cord blood?


----------



## emera35

Hmm good question City, probably your doctor is the best person to ask ;)

Edited to add - found this, don't know how reputable/accurate the info is, bu its interesting:https://truthaboutdelayclampingandcordbloodcollection.webs.com/


----------



## lhamil88

hi everyone not been checking in here much sorry about that but i hope your all good and hope bumps are all doin well... a small update on me, i've been diagnosed with GD and am now on insulin injections 4 times a day with extra ultrasound sans every 2 weeks to check on little mans size, wich is by the way 2 weeks ahead of schedual. so have been told that there is a very high chance i will be induced 2 weeks early...

but if i'm induced EXACTLY 2 weeks early he'll probably be here either 29th feb or 1st march wich just so happens to be my birthday...exciting eh lol


----------



## em2656

Hey Everyone

Just wanted to say Hi. I'm still popping on every few days, but am never able to keep up I'm afriad. 
I hope you're all feeling well and coping with the slog that is 3rd tri.

I'm good. Really hormonal and emotional the last few days but nothing we can do about that is there. My GD is still under control, placenta still hasnt moved far enough to allow vaginal delivery, but getting scanned every 2 weeks until they decide exactly what's safest to do and when. And still suffering from carpal tunnel syndrom in my hand so not sleeping very well. But finally managed to get a physio referral for a wrist splint so fingers crossed that comes through soon.

So thats me, not exactly the picture of health, but it could be worse so trying not to moan (not too often anyway lol).

Night girls
Em xxx


----------



## kymied

My nose is now completely clogged. I have to breathe through my mouth which makes eating and drinking difficult. If I take a big gulp it feels like I'm drowning. And I'm chewing like a cow! So gross!

Constipation: Oh yeah, I'm on about an every 3-4 day schedule. I keep feeling like I have to go but nothing moves.

I've had a couple jabs that have made me stop what I was doing for a second or make weird faces but I can't say they've really HURT.

I seriously want baked goods. Something flaky with chocolate on top. Or a big ol cinnamon bun. Or pumpkin bread. Or gingerbread cookies.


----------



## wouldluvabub

All this talk about delayed cord clamping is interesting. I'd never really thought about it! 

Blessed- I think you need to get checked out!! I'm worried for you!! Things don't sound right!!

Danielle- glad your feeling better!

Loo- well done to your OH on the job!!

Em- to bad about your placenta still not moving!! That's no good but lucky there looking after you!!

Lham- sorry about your GD although sounds like LO is fine! 

I'm on my phone so I probably missed a million people but just know I am sending good vibes to everyone!! I do hope missy is ok!! 

Afm- I'm really getting sick of not feeling like my self and begginging to worry I may never feel like me again!! It's so weird.. I just don't feel right.. It's hard to explain.. I'm not like depressed of sick or anything I just don't feel like me.. Only 8 more weeks and I guess even if I still don't feel like myself I'll be too busy to notice!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Kymied- sorry your feeling yuk!


----------



## kymied

Wouldluv - I think it's normal to go through a funk (or several) during pregnancy. 
Are you looking forward to your baby shower?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah I sure am!! It will be fun!! 

I wouldn't so much say it's a funk.. I've felt like it the whole time!! I guess although I haven't had a difficult pregnancy I did have bad morning sickness till 16 weeks and then it would come back every now and then.. I've also been suffering insomnia and having problems with my sciatic nerve (however you spell it) plus I'm getting to the stage now that it's hard to get up and down and do everyday things PLUS the itching/feeling like there are bugs under my skin.. Ha ha I'm such a sook!! Then ALL the other lovely things that come with pregnancy.. I guess I wanted a baby for sssoo long and tried for 8 months and got diognosed with PCOS I just always told myself I'd enjoy it.. But I can't.. It's hardly glamorous and I'm just getting over it fast!! I just wanna be me again... But a mummy version lol!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

wouldluv- :hugs: we are almost finished hun! i have gotten to that stage too. i wake up itchy sometimes and have a hard time falling back to sleep cuz im so itchy. or just insomnia in general. i woke up this morning at 3 with a terrible back ache. im getting so big it hurts to move and forget about moving too fast. i got really big with my 4th and im on the same track as then. he was my biggest baby. i have a feeling this one will be big too if he makes it far enough. just loading the dishwasher makes me feel all achey in my back and i get a lot of pressure in my lower tummy and my legs. bringing the laundry up the stairs to fold it makes me have to catch my breath and take a break first. ugh.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks blessed!! I know it's not long to go but it still feels like an eternity!!! I'll get there!!


----------



## citymouse

Sorry everybody seems to be feeling down or under the weather! Must be something in the air! :hugs: all around!

It's been a long time since I put up a bump picture, thought it was time--this is 30weeks 2 days (oh, and you can see my dog!):

https://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2568/mousebump.jpg

PS - Oh my gosh, baby just did the weirdest movement. I rested my right hand on the right side of my belly and she jerked away to the left and bumped against the left side of my uterus. Did I startle her? :rofl: Poor baby!


----------



## citymouse

Okay, I had to post this picture... I got this sleeper planning to use it as a bassinet for the first couple of months, and I just noticed this on the website... Is it just me, or does it look like she folded the baby into the sleeper for easy traveling? :rofl:

https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/575/c26b002m77n223s.jpg


----------



## loolindley

Rashy - those pictures are hilarious, and yes, it's exactly what it looks like!! Great bump pic btw, and your pooch is gorgeous! 

Wouldluv - I feel the same. We tried for 11 months to get pregnant and I just assumed I would take to it and be a perfectly capable pregnant person, but in reality, I'm not enjoying it at all :nope: I feel like everything is a chore, everything hurts and I'm a bloody planet I am so big. I know it will all be worth it in the end, and can't wait to be a mummy, but I just want to be at that point NOW!!

Lhamil - so sorry to hear about your GD. I'm glad they are controlling it and sounds like you are on top of things :hugs:

AFM, I started having really bad cramps at 10pm last night. The last 2 times they have been this bad was when I had wind or was constipated :blush: so at the moment I am putting it down to that :shrug: Its a constant pain that has periods of elevated pain. I've taken 2 paracetamol but can't sleep through it. I will see how I am in the morning and maybe call the hospital. Trouble is, I don't want to waste their time if it's only wind!!!! :shrug:


----------



## kymied

Mouse - Those pictures are hilarious! I scared my dog with my giggle.

My bumpling doesn't seem to make sudden movements. He makes repetitive insistent movements. Like five jabs in a row to my right rib. He loves my right rib. I wonder if he's head down and his legs are my ribs. But only on the right. I don't think he's a big startler.... I mean he has been next to a cannon being fired, rifles, a marching band, dogs barking (often), fire alarms, an air compressor.... Yeah I have a noisy life.

OK time to collect my snow puppies and head to bed.... (Finally snowed here and one of my dogs is thrilled my other one thinks it's cold and there aren't enough frisbees when it's cold.)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Loo- I thought I wouldn't even mind having morning sickness but gee was I wrong! It was like nothing I ever experienced before!! Just a constant yuk feeling.. 40 weeks is too long to be pregnant.. 30 weeks would be just right.. The right amount of time to prepare and just long enough to have a nice beat bump.. It would be good if our babies were fully cooked then!!! Oh well.. We just have to struggle on.. And now that I've complained heres betting I make 42 weeks!! I hope your cramping turns out to be only wind!! 

Citymouse- lovely bump!! Your not very big for 30 weeks!! Nice and compact!! As for that bassinet thing I seen one in a shop and was thinking about getting one but then someone told me they didn't think you were allowed to use them as bassinets..?? I thought they looked fine though.. I couldn't see any warnings on the box or anything..


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, everyone! 

Wouldluv, it has like 700 reviews at Amazon and almost all of them are good, plus a ton of them talk about using it as a bassinet. I'll bet it's not completely ideal because the baby is at an angle instead of flat. But I'm going to try to have her nap in her crib or pack & play so I figure at night it's not a huge deal if she's at a bit of a tilt. I know people whose babies would only sleep in their car seats from the very beginning. On the plus side, being elevated like that can help with reflux.

It's funny, there seems to be a lot more emphasis on flat bassinet-style strollers, etc., in the UK than here. Basically everyone I know here uses a car seat style stroller and doesn't worry about the pram option, but the UK ladies all seem to have bassinets for their strollers. 

So our friend whose wife is almost 12 weeks pregnant came over and we were talking about babies, and then my DH's assistant showed up, and I can't remember if I kept talking about babies in front of her (and these people haven't gone public with their pregnancy yet). I seriously have no idea if I outed them in front of her or not! Pregnancy brain at its finest. Whoops. She'll be discreet either way, but I feel dumb. :dohh:

Must go, being barked at by the dog.


----------



## Glowstar

City...I can't see your pics because I'm at work :wacko: but will look later :thumbup::hugs:

As for car seat type strollers. I am pretty sure over here we are advised not to have them in a car seat for more than 2 hours at a time, something to do with development of the spine which is why we prob all buy lie flat type prams.

Never really thought about the cord cutting before :shrug: I'm inclined for me not to leave it. I am super worried about bleeding heavy as I almost died I bled so much from my miscarriage (ended up with transfusion) I really just want any dealings with my Foof over and done with quickly :thumbup:

Thank god it's Friday :thumbup: soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired :sleep::sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING! happy friday *

*Emera* - :hugs: for the SPD hun. I know its hard with a toddler but try to tk it easy xxx
*Crow/emera* - thanks for your thoughts on the cord hun, going to have a good think about it and then put what we decide into the birth plan. and HUGE thanks for the Mr Roux porn - what a way to start the day! :kiss:
*Ihamil *- im sorry youve got GD hun but im sure u will manage it well - and yay for seeing LO every 2 weeks :)
*Wudluv* - i dont feel like myself either hun.... so ur not alone :hugs: not long to go tho! x
*Rashy* - those photos are hilarious :haha: Not a bad idea tho.... ;)

*Loo - how are u this morning - have your cramps stopped??? xxx*

AFM.... Glad its friday, had my RLT which i enjoyed and now just willing 5pm to come quickly :)


----------



## firsttimer1

OK its 9:46am and i cant stop thinking about chinese food. From a restaurant (not take away). all you can eat.

Ive send DH a link to 'china girl' by david bowie to begin my day of (not very) subliminal messaging.


----------



## Widger

Ok, so I have totally lost my voice and have razor sharp pains going down my throat. I have had this since Weds night (pains in throat started late yesterday) and it is so frustrating when you can't take anything. Any ideas on what to do girls?

After 3 mcs before my son, I feel really blessed that I got pregnant straight away with this baby but it is ok to feel miserable at times. I mean, we are in the last final slog and it isn't always easy for everybody so don't feel bad about complaining. I'm defo in one of those moods today :wacko:

I donated my son's cord blood. Some woman came round to see me when I was just about to go into theatre and after days of labour I was exhausted. I had to sign a form and she took away my placenta etc after it had been delivered. I had no idea what really went on as I was in theatre with about a hundred people in there. I think initially they plonked him on top of me (again I was in shock) and then after a bit I think my husband cut the cord. I couldn't tell you whether all the blood had gone through or not as never heard of this before. In all honesty, all I cared about was that my son was crying and was alive. All the other stuff just didn't seem important. You can obviously have some idea on what you'd like to happen in labour but just realise and be prepared for the fact that sometimes nothing goes how you want it to. I have to go into hospital because I hemorrhaged after the birth last time but for me that is fine.

My SIL almost had a complete breakdown after her son was born as she had set in her mind she would have a vaginal delivery and it didn't happen, she had an emergency c-section. But, she never ever contemplated that it could happen so was utterly disappointed and felt like she'd failed. I, on the other hand, bought large and very large knickers just in case I had a c-section (knicker band that goes over your scar) as always knew it could be a possibility. So, I suppose I'm saying is have some idea of what you'd like by all means but be flexible. 

Loo - Hope cramping stopped. I had this the other night and think baby was in a funny position as by morning it stopped? Highly probable that is was wind but if you are still in any discomfort then get yourself down to the hospital.


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning,

*Widger*, when I had a sore throat a couple of months ago I bought a squeezy bottle of golden syrup and just tipped my head back and poured a spoonful sized amount down my throat! Repeat every hour or so. It coated my throat quite nicely and stopped that scratching feeling.

*Loo* - hope you're feeling OK this morning. 3.20am is not a fun time to be awake.

I'm also glad its Friday, not that i've had a particularly stressful week but its still nice to be a weekend!


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - no advice im afraid as i dont know what we can / cant take.... but Lozzas idea of syrup sounds yummy LOL!! Hope it gets better soon sweetie x


----------



## loolindley

I'm ok lads. Just exhausted after a night of pain. I was awake until 5am, in constant pain down the left side of my bump and also low down with stronger pains every so often. Wind? Braxton hicks? Who knows, but it appears to have stopped this morning. 

I feel like poo this morning. How the heck am I going to cope in actual labour? :rofl:

Hope you are all well. x


----------



## kymied

Widger = I was told taking Robitussin for a sore throat was ok.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi ladies...havent caught up on last 4 pages....and sorry if someone has already posted this but I received a new Matalan code ofr 20% off online...

order56apb 

Enjoy x x

Catch up very soon...in office today catching up from my 'relax' day yesterday


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - in labour there's pain relief available, you'll be fine! :haha: For everything before that there's only paracetamol


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo* - :hugs: hope your able to take it easy today x

*Mitch *- thanks for code hunni x

My ''i will one day fit into this dress again'' karen millen dress arrived today... i love it :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

I just realised I have absolutely no bedding for either moses basket or cotbed :wacko:...Now I am not too worried about cotbed cos it will be a while before LO goes in that. Regards moses basket / pram I only have a few blankets mmmmm. I have been told not to buy anything else as baby shower is approaching but I am worried that I have nothing to sleep baby on...in case early or I dont get what I need at shower :wacko:

Maybe I should just buy a couple of fitted sheets for moses basket.....then all I need is to swaddle baby and perhaps another blanket layer if cold.

I dont like being out of control and missing things.....but I have been told :dohh:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

*Morning ladies *

Gosh you were all busy last just catch up but my brain defies me again and i cant rememeber what i was going to reply lol.

Mitch thanks for the code - im defo going to order my sheets from there and see what they are like - i shall report back to you ladies.

Im steaming ahead with hubbys 30th bday - i can get a photobook from photobox and print our vows in them aswell so kinda kool.

I had te most vivid dream last night i gave birth to a baby boy and demand he was returned and my daughter brought to me - gosh im worried they have the sex correct now - so freaky 

L xx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Mitch 

My moses basket came with 1 sheet and i intend to buy 2 more - matalan were doing moses basket one 2 for £8 if my memory serves me correctly. I have growbags but not sure ive ill need extra blankets or not but we do have them 

L x


----------



## mitchnorm

vitfawifetobe said:


> Mitch
> 
> My moses basket came with 1 sheet and i intend to buy 2 more - matalan were doing moses basket one 2 for £8 if my memory serves me correctly. I have growbags but not sure ive ill need extra blankets or not but we do have them
> 
> L x

Yeah I am thinking I might just buy a couple of those moses basket sheets, spotted them this morning....always good to have extras anyway. Probably need a new mattress too as SIL has loaned me the basket and it already has a mattress - but they recommend a new one I believe. Have to go measure it first though


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning guys. 

i have caught up but seem to have forgotten what i wanted to reply

I hope missy is ok though. any news from her?

and mitch - we got https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...s-Basket-Bedding-Starter-Set-in-Cream(0079976) it has two sheets and two blankets and is for mosses basket/pram. and was only £20 quid.we are going to see how that goes and what else we get but not getting any more bedding for it. like you not yet worried about cotbed bedding.

Edit ggrr can;t seem to get the link to work sorry.


----------



## firsttimer1

no word from missy yet :( - sure she is OK though x


----------



## MissyBlaze

HI Laddies. 

It's taken me 90 years to catch up with you all and now I have no memory of any of it. 

I feel like I should buy a new mattress and bedding for our moses basket too. 

Sorry I worried you yesterday! I was hanging out with my friends and then went out for dinner. Annoyingly our friends aren't lending us the pushchair any more so I need to look into buying one, I have NO idea what I need! I'm so flippin confused. 

My bump is just killing me, last night we sat at the dinner table for hours and although it was lovely to see our friends it hurt so much. It feels like it's too heavy and is pulling the muscle/skin away at the top. Does anyone else have this? It KILLS! 

Mousey, that picture sequence cracked me up!


----------



## loolindley

Has missy been ill? I think I've missed something. I hope she is ok. xx


----------



## loolindley

Oh. :hi: hi missy!!! Our calling powers must have worked!


----------



## littleANDlost

hey missy :wave: glad your all good. Maybe we all worry to much. 
my bump doesn't hurt as such but my ribs in between my bump and boobs are agony.


----------



## firsttimer1

YAY missy! we were only worried due to you being in/out of hospital hunni - glad u were having fun with ur pals... even if bump is giving you grief :(

Mine is ok to be honest - defo heavy but not painful.

Ive noticed digs is moving ALOT more now though. Lots of rolls and pushes and getting into different positions i guess. I used to get movement mildy in the day and alot at night... but now its all day.

is the same for all of you? xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

littleANDlost said:


> hey missy :wave: glad your all good. Maybe we all worry to much.
> my bump doesn't hurt as such but my ribs in between my bump and boobs are agony.


Ditto! This is the 3rd day of it, I might try paracetamol today and see if it eases off. 
Missy - I have days where i literally feel like my skin is stretching as I sit there, only thing that helps is a hot bath or lying on my side feeling sorry for myself.:haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> YAY missy! we were only worried due to you being in/out of hospital hunni - glad u were having fun with ur pals... even if bump is giving you grief :(
> 
> Mine is ok to be honest - defo heavy but not painful.
> 
> Ive noticed digs is moving ALOT more now though. Lots of rolls and pushes and getting into different positions i guess. I used to get movement mildy in the day and alot at night... but now its all day.
> 
> is the same for all of you? xxx

Yes - last night it was rolling around so much DH asked if it was ok! How am I supposed to know?

Which does actually remind me to ask... i've seen people on other threads saying "the baby doesn't like it when..." So last night laying on my right hand side it was kicking and rolling like crazy. Does that mean it doesn't like it? Or it's just having loads of fun? I rolled on to my left hand side and it moved a bit less - could just have been because it was now tired, or preferred it, or hated it? I just don't understand how people can say they don't like certain things (without asking it!). BTW, this isn't about that "don't use a doppler thread", i've been meaning to ask this for a few days!


----------



## MissyBlaze

You all magicked me here! Ha ha. It's like a seance. 

Yes a hot bath or lying in weird positions helps for sure. I'm going to go and visit my pal and her teeny baby now. Yay.


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - Poppet seems to be awake a lot more than asleep now. She moves all the time, it's still the most when I'm lying down though. 

Forgot to say i got my 'Birthing ball' was actually £6.99 from sports direct :) I am now using it as a seat. so comfy and really helping my back, hoping if i stay bouncing on it baby will be head down by Wednesday which is my next midwife appointment. I'm worried if she hasn't she will start speaking about a c section.

Lozza- i thought that a few weeks ago! Baby moves the most for me while i'm lying on my side trying to get to sleep, i think that moving her so much wakes her up and then she is stretching and then getting comfy. i worried a little bit that i was squishing her and she was trying to get me to move but i can feel she has enough room by where her pokes are, bloody everywhere!


----------



## MissyBlaze

lozza1uk said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> YAY missy! we were only worried due to you being in/out of hospital hunni - glad u were having fun with ur pals... even if bump is giving you grief :(
> 
> Mine is ok to be honest - defo heavy but not painful.
> 
> Ive noticed digs is moving ALOT more now though. Lots of rolls and pushes and getting into different positions i guess. I used to get movement mildy in the day and alot at night... but now its all day.
> 
> is the same for all of you? xxx
> 
> Yes - last night it was rolling around so much DH asked if it was ok! How am I supposed to know?
> 
> Which does actually remind me to ask... i've seen people on other threads saying "the baby doesn't like it when..." So last night laying on my right hand side it was kicking and rolling like crazy. Does that mean it doesn't like it? Or it's just having loads of fun? I rolled on to my left hand side and it moved a bit less - could just have been because it was now tired, or preferred it, or hated it? I just don't understand how people can say they don't like certain things (without asking it!). BTW, this isn't about that "don't use a doppler thread", i've been meaning to ask this for a few days!Click to expand...

I always think that too! Like once i asked the baby if it wanted to be called Spike and it booted my hand, I took that to mean "yeah! that's a brilliant name" but OH said no it was thinking "get lost you idiot". It might really like it and be snuggling in...


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - my LO moves alot when im on my right side too! And like u say - no idea if they love it or hate it :shrug: How wud we know? LOL x maybe they are just shifting?? 

I do know that at my antenatal class last night whenever i rested my arm across my tummy - digs kicked it..... so unsure if it was a fun game foir them, or if i was restricting their 'womb' :haha: (sorry that was bad) x


----------



## loolindley

My Mum has just has a Mataland catalogue through the door and pram/moses blankets and sheets are 2 for £5. Save up to £7 apparently!


----------



## loolindley

Ooh, and cot/cotbed blankets and sheets are on for 2 for £10. x


----------



## littleANDlost

Loo - that's an amazing offer.

Hiccups!!!!

does anyone else's LO get hiccups at least 3/4 times a day, they last about 2 to 3 minuets each time and my whole belly moves with each one, it's mainly when she's asleep but they wake her up and she seems fine to hiccup away and move around in there. she has them right now and i love to feel them but im starting to worry she gets them to oftern


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - im still a little unsure on whether i feel hiccups? is the little rhythmic very light ''jabs''? If so i get them usually when i got to bed...?


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Lozza - my LO moves alot when im on my right side too! And like u say - no idea if they love it or hate it :shrug: How wud we know? LOL x maybe they are just shifting??
> 
> I do know that at my antenatal class last night whenever i rested my arm across my tummy - digs kicked it..... so unsure if it was a fun game foir them, or if i was restricting their 'womb' :haha: (sorry that was bad) x

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That took me a few seconds!
Mine does exactly the same though. I like to think we're playing rather than me squashing it!


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - it depends where baby is, some are very faint little jabs that are very rhythmic and some are much more defined and my whole belly seems to 'pop' rhythmically


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmm im confused then. They feel like light little movements about 3 seconds apart which go for about 2 mins... so i figure they must be hiccups.... but sooo unsure :(


----------



## littleANDlost

they sound like they are. digger is head down so would feel different to mine.


----------



## emera35

Hi Laddies! :hi:

We get hiccups here, 3/4 times a day,feels weird, sort of like a twitch :haha:

I always think if you put your hand firmly on your tummy and bumpy starts kicking at it, that its not so much annoying, or that they are playing, but probably thinking "hey, what the heck is this thing? Its not normally here" and then they prod at it to explore :D Same with the edge of the kitchen worktop when washing up, bumpy loves pushing against that! After they are born, you'll find if you put a bit of pressure against a foot for example, then they will automatically push back, so its probably the same thing :)

What you'll find amazing is after they are born, they'll keep doing the same things as they did inside, so they'll put their hands over their face, or pull their knees up and cross their ankles, and you'll suddenly realise that's the movement you've been feeling for weeks, its really fascinating :)

The top of my bump often feels like its really pulling too, although at the moment, everything is overshadowed by the pain in my pelvis :shock:


We struggled out to playgroup this morning. To be honest its about the easiest place for me to go, as the bus stops right outside my house and right outside the centre, so its not too much walking. Still, i'm just finding everything very hard work as its painful! Going to rest up for the rest of the day, and look forwards to my mum visiting tomorrow :)


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - enjoy your restful day hunni :) cant wait to see LO for real and think ''oooooooh thats what that feeling was'' :dance:

Do any of you USA ladies watch/ed ''Teen Mom''? That amber is such a little nasty madam!! :grr:


----------



## littleANDlost

:( just watching the news about the little babies in northern Ireland that have sadly caught a nasty bug from the hospital and died while in the neonatal ward. Those poor families.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - i know :cry: i turned over when it came on the news as cant handle watching it :cry: sooo sad :(


----------



## Nicnak282

Hello all

I've been a bit slack this week and haven't had chance to totally catch up with all your chatter...sorry...will try...:shrug: x

I echo what a few of you have said about not 'feeling yourself'. I defo am feeling a little blue/ nervous/ uneasy/ achy/ weird this week!! :wacko: :nope: I am also feeling v tired and sleeping lots (though not always at night, pah!). 

Hope those who are feeling poorly feel lots better soon and everyone else is doing just dandy. :kiss:

Speak later xxx


----------



## wondertwins

*Good morning laddies! * It's Friday!!!!! I'm excited to spend the whole weekend getting ready for babies! That means cleaning, cleaning, cleaning! I'm also hoping to finish the mobile I'm making. :flower:

*Emera*- I'm so sorry about your SPD. That stinks! Take it easy. :hugs:

*C'Mouse*- Great bump! I love your striped top. Your pup is so cute! No wonder he's your buddy. How could anyone resist all that cuteness.

*Kymied*- MMmmmmMMmmm... a cinnamon bun sounds really good. I think that will be my second breakfast this morning. :)

*Wouldluv*- The reason you're not feeling like yourself is because you have a giant parasite taking over your body. :rofl: Seriously though, I think it's perfectly normal to get to the stage where we feel like the only purpose for our existence is as an incubator. After birth, it's perfectly normal to feel like our only purpose is as a milk machine. (But at least that duty comes with good cuddles). In any event, I promise you that you will regain your sense of self!!! It may take a few months, but it will happen. :hugs:

*FT*- YAY for getting your motivational dress!! :happydance: I think I may steal your idea and find myself something to get excited about wearing. 

*Lozza*- Here's my theory on whether my babies "like" a particular food/activity/position or not: if it's something I like (e.g. a back massage from DH or a yummy cinnamon bun), then I interpret all the movement as wiggles of appreciation. If, however, I _don't _like something (e.g. standing for a long period of time while doing the dishes), then I interpret the movement as fits of disapproval. Is that scientific enough? :haha:

*Loo*- Sorry you're feeling icky. :( I think you'll do fabulously during labor because you'll feel immune to a lot of the pain by then and because there will be pain relief options. :)

AFM... I've had 2 good-ish nights of sleep in a row. :happydance: That feels like a major accomplishment! I'm hoping to use all the rest to help me focus on work today. I have 7 working days until I start working from home. So it's time to pour all of my nesting energy into work stuff. I know I'll feel much better for it later.


----------



## littleANDlost

ok ladies, seeing as I;m not working and don't yet have a baby to look after I;m gonna go be a good housewife and clean everything! if i don't make it back on here this afternoon hope you all have good days/evenings.


----------



## Glowstar

I think I've only ever felt hiccups once...kind of made we worried he wasn't breathing in the fluid or something the fact he doesn't seem to be getting them :shrug: maybe he's just not as greedy as all your babies gulping that maniotic fluid too quick :rofl: 
I've had loads of movement last 4 days...worried he never sleeps :shock: last night I had his hands in my groin and feet up near my ribs all at the same time, sure he was doing star jumps :haha: must say he was quite rythmic so he must be like his Mummy :smug: and NOT like his Daddy :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Y'all simply MUST read this article: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/glennon-melton/dont-carpe-diem_b_1206346.html

It made me laugh and cry. I think I'll tuck it away to re-read when I'm feeling particularly harried and unmotherly in a few months. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Wow that lady tells it like it really is!!! and she is soooooooo right. I think any Mother and soon the new Mothers on here will absolutely relate to everything she wrote :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

Glowie- I agree. I love the part: "Carry on, warrior. Six hours till bedtime." :)


----------



## mitchnorm

I have a feeling my LO is head down....I am getting the odd occasion of hiccups....rhythmic pulses but very low down - just above my lady parts....surely that means its her head???:wacko:

OK so dilemma here ladies....I have college tomorrow ALL DAY:cry:. It is the next of my marketing diploma modules. I have been doing some thinking about the forthcoming schedule of modules and seminars (all Saturdays) and I have 3 modules all needing 3 x Saturdays all before mid July. 

This next module is tomorrow and 18th Feb so should get those in before baby comes....however assignment (50-60 hours of work recommended) is draft due in 17th April and final submission 17th May. Now I thought (naive I think now) that I could break the back of the assignment and get pretty much done before baby comes and I am on mat leave.....mmmmm. Problem is that it is a heavily workplace based project so need to get lots of information and data from work where I wont be after 24th Feb :wacko:. Am I being optimistic that I can do this module.

The next module is a right off - Sat sessions are 31st March and 21st April - yeah right with newborn and exam in June.....so I will defer this. June/July sessions should be OK....however should I just defer the lot for now?? But this means stopping it and restarting January 2013 :nope:.....straight back to work, doing course, juggling baby and childcare. There just doesnt seem a right answer :cry: Timing sucks .......AGAIN!!!!!

Thanks for my rant....you probably cant help much but what would you do? Push on through and complete as much as possible OR defer and relax this year? I am going to chat to tutor tomorrow for his advice


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Did ya miss me?...........

Im finally back online Girls :yipee:

Its 11.40pm here now though, so off to :sleep: Catch up with you all soon

Anyone put me the updates into a nutshell please, as im pretty sure I wont be able to read back almost 2 weeks!! :coffee:


----------



## firsttimer1

wt - great article! :) very honest and lovely to hear xxxx

mitch - thats a toughy. either option you chose is going to be hard, and your right no one here can offer much help (unless one of the mamas is a secret marketing guru and wants to write an assignment for you... own up if so....) but i will be honest, if it were me i would push on and get as much as possible done. But thats because i know thats my character... not because its the best/right option. 

Can you push on and get as much done as poss... and THEN if its not all happening - discuss with the college continuing in 2013 (not re-starting but picking up where left of?)


----------



## firsttimer1

Kelly here is what youve missed:


Skadi and Buttonnose have had babies (did you know that?)
Loo is raising a boxer in her womb. The boxer is winning.
I bought the wrong size baby socks. At least my LO will have socks when they are 6 months old. 
Cot sheets have been a hot topic. Mitch & Cupcake are obsessed.
Wondertwins bump is planning on taking over the world. We can practically hear the twins discuss it from London. 
Cupcakes house is overrun with nappies... but still no cot sheets.
Crow has been feeding me Mr.Roux porn.
Missy has a crater in her birthing room wall - thanks to Daddy Missy D.I.Y supremeo :)
if you werent here when Emera told us all about Roh poo-ing in the bath; then you really should backtrack to read it. May fav story of all so far as a march mama :)

Think that covered everything.

Oh, and i had a dream that i got stretch marks on my face.

Now thats everything.


----------



## emera35

To be honest Mitch your tutor will be the best to advise you, and also, you know best how much work (college or otherwise) you are up to taking on. All I'd say is, you'll be pretty tired and busy once the baby is here, so don't bank on doing much at all in that first month or so. So, if you really could pretty much complete the assignment before your due then go ahead. If you are at all unsure then I'd say defer it. As much as it will be a lot to juggle in January, you'll at least have found your feet as a mum, established a routine and got over the worst of the tiredness. That's my opinion on it anyway ;)

Well, the pressure by my ribs feels different, much less like a head, a lot more like a bum! Also just got hiccups and it was all low down, not by my ribs! I think (pray) that bumpy has turned round!! Fingers crossed!!

In other news, Roh has started saying "sit" and "seat" today, which is all great, except he's pronouncing it with a "sh" :shock: it does not sound good at all! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I love your summary FT! haha. I also loved the poo story, but i enjoyed the pictures of the baby folded up in it's bed too.


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch that's a really tough one. I'm going with the opposite of FT and say push everything back until next year but also speak to your tutor. You have to be realistic about these things as frustrating as that may be.
Enjoy this precious time with your baby without any other added pressure.


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> Kelly here is what youve missed:
> 
> 
> Skadi and Buttonnose have had babies (did you know that?)
> Loo is raising a boxer in her womb. The boxer is winning.
> I bought the wrong size baby socks. At least my LO will have socks when they are 6 months old.
> Cot sheets have been a hot topic. Mitch & Cupcake are obsessed.
> Wondertwins bump is planning on taking over the world. We can practically hear the twins discuss it from London.
> Cupcakes house is overrun with nappies... but still no cot sheets.
> Crow has been feeding me Mr.Roux porn.
> Missy has a crater in her birthing room wall - thanks to Daddy Missy D.I.Y supremeo :)
> if you werent here when Emera told us all about Roh poo-ing in the bath; then you really should backtrack to read it. May fav story of all so far as a march mama :)
> 
> Think that covered everything.
> 
> Oh, and i had a dream that i got stretch marks on my face.
> 
> Now thats everything.

:rofl: :rofl:she's prob gone to bed now anyway :rofl:


----------



## emera35

WT - thanks for that article its made me laugh and cry too! Very very true! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - yup all the effort i put into sharing our big news has been wasted - cos she went to bed LOL. She sure will miss out ;)

Just watching masterchef but luckily ive been craving chinese/japenese/thai all day so whatever this programme shows it WILL NOT change my mind.... nope..... no way....


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks girls....I know it is difficult for you to give advice on the marketing/course specifics....but I appreciate your views as preggo ladies, feeling as tired as me and facing having to research, write and submit a 9000 word discretation type project....its a tough one!!

I will speak to the tutor tomorrow and make a decision after that. I think I will try and get as much done, crack on and then defer...perhaps there is a submission date in November instead....that sounds much more reasonable

Right I have had my end of 2011 review with my boss....looks like I will be getting some bonus payment :happydance: and all was fine and dandy

I am heading home via Tesco cos I havent had lunch yet :cry:


----------



## emera35

FT :haha: I nominate you to do our news round up everyday! Just had to change my incontinence pad from the giggling :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - wow thats one late lunch! Make it a goodun'!!! I recommend a subway s/w..... yuuummmmmm.

emera - Your wearing incontinence pads already LOL?! Love it!!! My next step is knickers..... ;)


----------



## wondertwins

HI KELLY!!!! Get some sleep, and we look forward to catching up with you once you're rested. :hugs:

FT- Brilliant summary of the highlights. :thumbup:

Mitch- You strike me as the type of personality that will always be busy because you're very driven and tend to take on more than most people would be willing to. You are the quintessential juggler! (Which is a fabulous skill for a mum to have!) It's just a matter of figuring out when you would prefer to do this particular juggling act, and honestly, I think you'll manage either way. :thumbup:

I think if you are able to cut down on the work stuff you're doing (traveling and daily trips to the office), you'll have more room in your life to buckle down and get some school stuff done before baby while still having easy access to the data you need. Then once baby comes, you can defer whatever parts you haven't finished until summer. And don't forget... life doesn't stop forever once baby is here. You'll be very busy in the beginning, but once you hit your stride and have a schedule, there will be more quiet time (during naps) when you can do a little catch up from home. 

On the other hand.... I think you'll be able to juggle all of this later too. I started law school when DS was 1 year old. I had a one hour commute _each _way, constant classes/reading/studying, and taking care of DS and getting him to/from daycare. In spite of all that, I swear law school was much easier for me than it was for my classmates because I had developed the discipline that comes from being a new mother! :shrug:

Good luck either way. :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - i'd probably defer, on the grounds that its possibly easier to start something from scratch than stop half way through and start again.

Good summary FT, especially about the twins! And Hi Kelly, yes we had missed you! At least i'd wondered where you were!

Off to read that article while I wait for someone to phone me about work. At gone 4pm on a Friday afternoon i really should be switching off, but then i've not done much all week!


----------



## firsttimer1

wow. really not sure what to make of this??? :shrug:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ex-The-Infant--keeping-secret-FIVE-YEARS.html


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> wow. really not sure what to make of this??? :shrug:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ex-The-Infant--keeping-secret-FIVE-YEARS.html

_'I dont think Id do it if I thought it was going to make him unhappy, but at the moment hes not really bothered either way. We havent had any difficult scenarios yet"_ - Yep probably because he's not started school yet and by the sounds of it people avoid her, so the kid doesn't come into contact with others yet to cause a problem.

There's a difference between stereotyping, and forcing the kid to wear flowery tops & blouses to school and "encouraging him to play with dolls". It sounds more like she's forcing him to do "girl" stuff as well as "boy" stuff rather than actually be neutral or do what he wants. My friend's little girl has a workbench with full tool kit, and a kitchen. Being a girl doesn't mean playing with stereotypically girly things, I think this woman is nuts. Sorry if anyone disagrees! Oops, long rant over!:haha:


----------



## citymouse

Hi to Missy & Kelly!

FT, wow. That's crazy. I do think they were pushing more "girl" than they would have if Sasha had been a girl! That was probably a tip-off to their friends. What I don't like is that they would push him to play with dolls to hide who he was. Just let him be! If he'd rather play with trucks, leave the dolls alone. (Also wow about that other thread where the crazies are coming out of the woodwork! :shock: So much rudeness!)

Mitch, if it were me, I'd probably push through the first one. I'm doing something really similar with a project--big deadlines right before baby's born and then lots more work soon after (and then probably more after that). I just figure I'll hire a part-time babysitter and make it work. In my line of work, time is of the essence. If I stopped now it would take me a long time to catch up. But only you know your own capability! 

WT, hurray for two good nights of sleep!

Blessed, how are you? Better, I hope!

Love the recap!

AFM, I almost had my first pants-peeing moment last night. My pg friend came over for dinner because our husbands were out together at a work thing. So while telling her about the low-rise bikini underwear I'm loving, I mentioned that because of the elastic, the cleaning ladies put them in DH's pile of undies. (He has yet to wear them, though.) Which reminded me of when we went to Ireland 5 years ago and both took our brown pants. And DH was getting dressed and was like, "What is WRONG with these pants?" and I looked over and he was wearing my pants. He'd zipped and buttoned them and everything. :rofl: It makes me giggle now, but last night I laughed my proverbial a$$ off and felt myself dangerously close to leaking!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza & rashy - couldnt agree more. I just think -for the kids sake - it was the wrong thing to do :nope: makes me sad actually.

rashy that story about ur DH putting on your pants just made me laugh out loud :rofl:


----------



## emera35

FT yeah incontinence pads, oh the shame of it! Since my pelvis has gotten really painful it sort of hurts to tense the muscles there, so when I laugh, its peeze-city! I was running out of knickers/trousers so went for it and bought some! Ah well, its only temporary, right? :(

Also, that article, hmm its a difficult issue. I've dressed Roh in quite a lot of reasonably neutral clothes, certainly neutral enough that people call him a girl sometimes ( thing is if they aren't in jeans and rugby tops then people seem to get a bit muddled :rolleyes: plus Roh loves red, he always chooses red clothes so I get a lot of red stuff, which apparently is girly? Anyway, the point is, I've been really interested in his development, and we've trie not to over do it on the boyishness, so he has a lot of animal toys an that sort of things, and a few trains and cars and a few dolls too. However, in my experience after about 16 months girls definitely start to act like girls and boys like boys. I don't know if that's because they are pre-disposed to or if we (subconciously) treat them differently and it guides them to that behaviour. Its interesting but I don't think I'd be prepared to use my own child as a social experiment to investigate it!


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- not trying to offend anyone who disagrees. im very much in support of letting people do what they think is best for their kids. but WOW! it really sounded like the parents of that article were pushing girl stuff on him instead of letting him choose. the mom encouraged him to play with dolls??? and said they wanted to make people think???-that sounds like it was something more for people in their head than because they thought it was the best way to raise their child. i would never worry about what others thought, or use my kid to try and make people think, people can get over it if they dont like how my kids are raised. i am really just hoping that this kid doesnt have any negative effects from all this. :shrug:

wt- your article cracked me up. and so true. there is always moments when we booga boo over our kids, and sometimes there are times when we are just trying to get through some moment of the day. theres nothing wrong with that. i have counted the hours til bedtime myself :blush: even though i truly love my kids:cloud9:

edit: just wanted to say, my boys play with their sisters dolls sometimes. and even watch their girly shows like powerpuff girls. and my girls had basketballs and cars. i dont think that screwed them up. but they definitely know if they are a boy or girl.


----------



## emera35

Crazy phone posted again :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- i dont think of red as a girly color. my oldest son loves red and green so he wears it all the time. i think it can be very much a boy color.:thumbup: and honestly i think my boys look really cute in red, and not just cuz my fave color is pink. DH likes red on them too, and he wears red quite A bit


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- im a little better today thank you. still having some achiness and lost some more plug today. i loooooove your bump, so little and cute.:flower: and had DH cracking up over your pics of the bassinette sleeper with baby inside :haha:


----------



## emera35

Blessed, I agree I don't think red is girlish at all, its pretty neutral in my thinking, and lots of red boys clothes about. I've no idea why people frequently think he's a girl? I find it odd, its not like I care, but I find it quite surprising, seeing as he looks like a boy! :haha: I'm assuming its the lack of hea to toe blue that's confusing them, but maybe its something else? :shrug: :haha:

Also I clearly remember playing with my brothers Transformers and Action man when I was little. He definitely played with my My Little Ponys too, although admittedly usually as war horses! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

I'm not sure how it is expressed or brought out by what they wear and toys they play with, but there is a definite difference between men and women! Evolutionarily speaking, we're wired differently. You can teach your children that there's no more value to one gender than the other, and you can encourage them to follow their own hearts and preferences, but you can't change how their brains are wired and the innate behaviors that come from that. For instance, women are much more inclined to seek social approval and to want to belong to a defined group. This stems from the fact that while the men were out, the moms who banded together had a better chance of protecting their young from predators. There's a great book called "The Female Brain" by Louise Brizendine that goes into a lot of detail about this. I'd recommend it to all mommies with pink bumps, for sure. For instance, eye contact is crucial for little girls and their self-esteem, even when they're infants. It's social recognition. But baby boys couldn't really care less. They're more oriented toward their environments.

I don't think that means we have to go too far in terms of defining our children's gender roles, though. The best thing to do is let them be whoever they want to be. Our friends have a daughter and a son, and the daughter has like seven princess dresses. So the son (2 1/2 years old) demanded one for Christmas. :haha: He got it, put it on, and came out of his room saying, "I feel fabulous!" 

We have a lot of gender-neutral stuff. I bought boy onesies because they're so cute. (And "boy" bibs, which means it's an assortment of colors without pink or purple?) And while in moderation I think it's okay, seeing little girls decked out in those "Spoiled" and "Princess" and "Diva in Training" shirts bugs me. 

Ahem. Stepping off the soapbox to go feed my dog now. (And yes, he's a boy dog and yes, I've gotten drunk and put him in frilly dresses. :rofl: )


----------



## citymouse

The whole pink/blue thing is really interesting. Those colors didn't really mean "boy" and "girl" until around WWII. Before that, pink was seen as masculine because it's a diluted version of red, which was seen as an aggressive, masculine color--not ladylike at all. (Think of Scarlett O'Hara being forced to go to the party in her outlandish red dress.)


----------



## emera35

I'd read that about the gender reversal with pink and blue, interesting isn't it!


----------



## Glowstar

City - only just managed to see your bump and it's lovely :kiss: looks all baby to me :winkwink:

FT - That article just made me choke on my brew! sorry but I think it's dreadfully wrong :shrug:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh I just think that poor little lad. Apart from the fact that they've probably confused him, the media intrusion on his little life is just gross. She could very easily have been gender neutral about him without putting it in all the papers and being so "ooooh, i'm not telling you!". 

My mum used to always really tell me off if i'd say about a certain toy or colour being for girls or boys. My little brother used to get to wear makeup if he wanted to and i'd play with whatever toys were going and neither of us turned into freaks (well not much anyway). 

OH has gone away for the weekend now, with work :( he bought me donuts before he left (yaaaaay) but i feel too sick to eat them! Dreadful!


----------



## citymouse

MissyBlaze said:


> neither of us turned into freaks (well not much anyway).

LOL!


----------



## emera35

Missy, that made me laugh! My brother used to put my dresses on sometimes, my parents never tried to stop him, he liked dancing around in them :haha: he's pretty well adjusted, except for if you invite him to a fancy dress party, then be prepared for something terrifying! (A 19 stone, built, bearded man dressed as Pammy in Baywatch is not something you EVER want to see!)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening, happy friday! yay

enjoyed the nutshell update FT although i sound like a crazy lady!!! (shhh... dont tell anyone else)

i had read about the gender neutral family before and thought it was slightly crazy.

i am definately pro-letting children do what they want and not forcing sterotypes. we have a blue nursery for either a boy or a girl!

im now reading the article posted by WT


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Missy :hugs: get those donuts eaten though :winkwink:

I've just sent OH to McDonalds and asked for 2 Cheeseburgers and 2 Hamburgers :shock: is that too much :shrug: :rofl: to be fair I'm not having fries :winkwink:

Just been reading a thread ion 3rd tri. Lady is overdue and said she's fed up of people asking her 'have you not had that baby yet?' she said if anyone else asks she's going to slap them in their face with her Placenta :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> Awww Missy :hugs: get those donuts eaten though :winkwink:
> 
> I've just sent OH to McDonalds and asked for 2 Cheeseburgers and 2 Hamburgers :shock: is that too much :shrug: :rofl: to be fair I'm not having fries :winkwink:
> 
> Just been reading a thread ion 3rd tri. Lady is overdue and said she's fed up of people asking her 'have you not had that baby yet?' she said if anyone else asks she's going to slap them in their face with her Placenta :rofl:

Glad you're not having fries...that would certainly be a step too far:haha::haha: enjoy x

Thanks for the advice ladies.....i want to point out that its a 9000 word assignment...not 900 that would make me look like a right lazy cow:haha:.......its does require 50-60 hours studying and recommended a 12 week programme of learning and assignment completion.....mmmm takes me to mid April when i will still be up to my armpits in pooey nappies and feeding. Even if hubby took baby what would i want to do.....errrrr :sleep: i think :haha:

Its a toughy...i will let you know what tutor says.

Gender neutral woman and son.......wrong wrong wrong...poor lad. If you are encouraging kid to be gender neutral then why dress him like a bloody fairy:wacko:. As you will remember i am certain not a girlie girl hence nursery has remained neutral ish and we have bought very few obviously girly pink outfits....i will let her choose to wear ott girly stuff if and when she chooses too


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i am pleased to report that i have just ordered a crib mattress, 2 crib sheets and 1 cotbed sheet.

amazon won in the end!!!


----------



## citymouse

Mitch! :rofl: I wasn't going to say anything about the 900 words. 9000 is quite a different matter.


----------



## emera35

Good work Cupcake! :dance:


I've just had chilli con carne and i'm now eating jalapeno pepper flavoured crisps for afters! Might as well just invite the heartburn in :dohh:

Also enjoying the porn for pregnant ladies link from 3rd tri :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mmm.... i want crisps now. jalapeano sounds good! what make are they? sounds good. i only have the standard walkers ones and they just dont sound as good...


----------



## citymouse

Okay, I know this makes me sound shallow, but I'm having so much fun looking at the registry and seeing what's been bought. :blush: It's not about getting presents--I'd be just as excited if it were me buying all of it for myself. It's just crazy... I'm like, we have a car seat now!


----------



## blessedmomma

mmm im hungry but nothing sounds good, nothing healthy anyways.

i was a huge tomboy growing up. i had two older brothers and a younger sister. i was always outside playing with my bros. my sis was always inside playing with dolls and painting her nails. they never thought i would want kids or a family. i played rough and always had bruises and scrapes. i guess how you are when you are little doesnt always predestin you as an adult.

emera- my oldest son used to always be mistaken for a girl. my DH has super long eye lashes and ds does too. i always thought that was why. :shrug: we used to always dress him in blue when he was little and even stuff that said 'daddys boy' or had sports stuff on it- DH is a sports fanatic. it didnt really matter apparently. our dr we had when he was little would ask how 'she' was doing. it would make DH so mad and once he said, who are you talking about? my son? :haha: i think it got on his nerves more than me.


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, I agree with Mitch--dressing a child gender-neutral doesn't mean you have to embrace the stereotypical stuff in the other direction! What about polo shirts and shorts? I hate it when people use children as tools to send a message.


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont think thats shallow mouse!!!! yay that you're getting stuff you want and need. its stuff baby needs and people are so giving in your life that they want to get her what she needs. its an awesome display of love for her :flower:


----------



## MissyBlaze

My friend jsut rang me to say that she's organising me a blessingway. I'm excited.


----------



## emera35

Cupcake - They were Real Handcooked brand Jalapeno pepper flavour crisps, yum! OH brought them home :)

Missy, meant to say i found a book on Aromatherapy in pregnancy and labour that my MIL left for me, it strongly recommends Geranium oil :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Kettle chips brand also do jalapenos flavour crisps......really really hot hot hot:winkwink:

Cupcake- congrats on the sheets. Was actually going to check out on matalan site as i have that 20% off code (hope everyone got that a few posts ago?)

Mouse - yeah 900 words makes me sound really lame.....:haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

found this site the other day i really like...

https://www.motherlove.com/mm5/merc...e=resources-faq-useful-herbs-during-pregnancy


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, lush, what does Geranium oil do? I don't know anything about it! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i love Real crisps and kettle chips. Feel let down by my standard walkers - i cant even be bothered to eat them because they are not what i fancy.

more decorating tomorrow. Hubbys study needs re-decorating and the furniture needs rearranging. i want it done before the baby arrives.


----------



## mitchnorm

Enjoy the decorating cupcake....its great to get it out of the way and relax.....another job done :thumbup:

Right its early but i am pooped and off to bed. Sucks i have college tomorrow....cant remember the last time i had a completely free weekend :cry:. I deserve a lie in and pjs day....maybe Sunday:winkwink:

Night night x x


----------



## emera35

Mitch - Sleep well, don't overdo it! Definitely have a duvet day on Sunday, you deserve it! :hugs:

Cupcake - Enjoy the decorating, i find it very satisfying :thumbup: I have my Mum coming tomorrow, hoping she'll help me with a few bits of patching up painting i need to get done. 

Missy - Ok Geranium oil is particularly good for women, its very balancing and uplifting. Its usually recommended for helping to balance the menstual cycle, so it calms cramps and PMT. Its such a lovely smell though! Anyway in labour it eases the pain of contractions whilst increasing their effectiveness, and also help to uplift, balance and increase positivity. Sounds perfect to be honest! I'm thinking now of using Bergamot and Geranium, as i think it will be really energising and uplifting together, and then maybe a lavender compress or bath as well. Apparently having Neroli oil on a tissue to sniff close to transition can really help if you are feeling shaky or confused :thumbup: Also lavender and geranium in combination either for bathing or as a compress or in a carrier oil are great for helping the uterus to contract back down after birth, and also for helping to ease sore and engorged brests when your milk comes in. Obviously with the breasts its best to use a warm compress, as the warmth helps hugely :)


----------



## Skadi

All this talk about decorating and registrys... :(

I made my registry back in September/October because I expected to have my shower around this time but it turns out my mom and sister are planning to have it after Keira comes home now. I've told them a hundred times I do not want people around her as soon as she comes home aside from immediate family AND it would be nice not to have to buy myself my entire registry. So far they still don't get it.

I also need my parents help with painting the nursery as OH is working long hours and between that and visiting with Keira he is too tired to really help. Everytime I ask when they can come help its "Oh not this week". I feel like she is going to be coming home before I even get to start on her room.


----------



## crowned

Skadi, sorry your family is making things rough:hugs:

FT, loved the recap for Kelly!

I'm also thinking of ordering something online for secret stork and having it sent directly to the recipient, as it'll save a lot in shipping.


----------



## newfielady

I fell behind again ladies. :( I took sick yesterday evening. I have a fever that went from 100 to 101 all evening and all last night. We went to the doctor this morning. Turns out that water test I had last Tuesday was positive and no one called to let me know. Now I have an water infection so bad they want me to go in tomorrow for IV antiobiotics along with my pills. :nope: I've been having BH's all day today as well. They aren't painful and there is no pattern to them so I'm just taking it easy.


----------



## loolindley

FT - Please can you do a daily re cap EVERY day??? That was hillarious!

Cupcake - Amazon won for me too, and they are lovely sheets! You'll have to update us when they have arrived....I don't think we have covered sheets enough :rofl:

Glowstar - So glad you held back on the fries...it's nice to have held onto some control!!! :haha: You have just really made me want a cheeseburger at 7.30 though.

FT - That article is nuts, but my brother was telling about this child over Christmas. Made me laugh in a slightly unrelated way though because my Mum is doing a cross stitch picture for the nursery and was concerned about putting trains on just in case it was a girl. I was like "Mum, you have one of a handful of female train drivers as a daughter, I'm sure I can break through a few stereotypes", and then told her that she should put some butterflys on it to even it out. Maybe i'm subconsiously trying to create a gender nutural child :shock::shock::shock: :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

AFM - I peed myself last night for the first time last night :blush: I needed a wee whilst cleaning the table after tea, knocked over a glass of red wine all over my bump, and my mum wiped my tummy with a cloth and I promptly wet myself. I was wearing pj's so there was nothing to 'catch' it, but I was determind not to let on, so waddled upstairs really quickly to get changed. NOT a great look!

We have our first anti natal class today. On the list it says to bring 2 pillows. Do you think they have heard about my need to constantly nap? I think I will set my pillows up in the corner, and just get OH to fill me in when I wake up :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Newfie, you poor thing, I can't believe no one contacted you! I hope everything clears up quickly! :hugs:

Loo, hope you enjoy your antenatal napping class! :haha:

I had a nightmare about being out shopping for my secret stork present last night! :wacko: Nuts really seeing as I've already ordered it! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Morning yummy mummies!

Newfie how rubbish they didn't pick that up! Hope you are better soon x's

Loo I actually managed to eat those 4 burgers then promptly fell asleep! Welcome to the peeing yourself club now you to can smell like a Guinea pig hutch :rofl: 

Mitch def a jimjam day for you tomorrow x


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies.
Glow- You didn't actually eat 4 burgers :sick: Since I've been pregnant it's been off and on with meat for me. NO Pork at all. :sick: Hope you enjoyed them. :rofl:
Loo-:haha: Hope it didn't dribble down your pants leg as you waddled away. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning!

oops on the wetting Loo... not happened to me yet but i think swamp crotch might have finally caught up with me. enjoy the antenatal class

newfie, terrible that no-one called you. hoep the antibiotics do the trick.

skadi, hope your family pull together to go with your wishes. i completely understand not wanting to overwhelm your LO with visitors when she gets home. Hope you get some help with the decorating too.

We havent started the painting yet, i think it will have to be delayed until tomorrow as im too tired after supermarket shop this morning. i bought a whole load of those tin-foil dishes for freezing food in and plan on making a bunch of shepherds pies etc this afternoon to freeze.

i know we are terrible at eating properly when we are really tired so i thought i would fill up the freezer with homemade meals to keep us going once the babe has arrived. might be moneysaving too if it stops us reaching for the takeaway!


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- :hugs: i hope it gets all cleared up this time

Loo- :rofl: hope you get a good nap in class today. and welcome to the pee pee club. ive been a member since 1998 :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all!

Newfie, sorry about the infection. Hopefully you'll feel much better soon!

Loo, I'm a girl and I love trains!

AFM, I'm on day 3 of trying to eat better... Scrambled eggs (1whole, 2whites) with cheese and spinach and a slice of whole grain toast... It's no pancakes, that's for sure. I certainly hope baby appreciates my sacrifice.

Last night we watched TV and I was kind of reclined with my stomach stretched out. Apparently baby was into having more room, because when I went to get up, it felt like she was taking up way more than her allotted space. It hurt to bend at all! Eventually she curled back up, naughty baby!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi all.....having issues with my secret stork and worried everyone else has already ordered theirs:cry:. I have been having a good look around and for the ladies who have been drawn an overseas partner....are you looking to order through a website based in that country and delivered direct OR ordering from a uk website and delivering to overseas address. Alternatively i suppose if you are buying the actual item from a shop it is cheaper to take to the post office.....

Help:cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ok everything else update....

Glow - congrats on polishing off those 4 burgers......definately deserves a reward and i am not surprised you needed to crash after

Skadi - sorry about the nursery and relatives not stepping up....that sucks. Yeah for the shower bur i understand your concerns with Keira so new out of hospital

Loo - glad antenatal class went well...sorry they burst your bubble about the stork coming....i didnt want to sayy, but i sort of knew this :winkwink::haha:

Can we have some more sheet talk please??? :winkwink: joking.

Afm - college went well....tiring and mind boggling. It is 17 years since i graduated from university and not with a marketing degree so i really need to put in more work than alot of the others:nope:. Tutor agreed that i can attend these seminars and sldefer assignment submission until August or November....ideally August if i can as it is the same assignements that we are reviewing now. I just need to work out how it will slot in with other modules....so some may get pushed to 2013. Feel better about it as it gives me more time to get into a routine with baby before tackling assignments.


----------



## newfielady

Mitch- I have bought my present here in a store and I plan to mail it. I'm just wondering about the ship time. I know it takes 2 weeks from here to the USA, who knows how long it would take for anywhere else. I'm afraid my gift will be the last one received. :cry:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wow! It's quiet today, i was expecting to come on and see loads of replies. How odd. 

Mitch, it's so hard to go back to education isn't it?

Mousey , you're trying to eat healthy? Oh dear, i'm naughty. my baby often does that strechy thing, and then when i go to sit normally i find that i can't! It's very weird. I'm assuming that soon when they engage we'll have a bit more room! 

Loo, did they notice your accident? Ha! I nearly did it in the outlet village today. I was wandering about thinking i could do with a wee when the baby booted me right in the bladder and made me squeal! 

GLow, I'm SO jealous of your 4 burgers! I'd kill for that now. I do live about 3 seconds from a burger king too...

AFM, My mum and auntie just took me shopping (to the aforementioned outlet village). Mum got me some CUTE babygrows from mamas and papas and we tried out a million pushchairs. Is anyone getting the Sola? It looks ok! Or does anyone have this one? https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...mart 3 Travel System - Billy Including Pack 8


----------



## loolindley

Mitch. Re secret stork overseas. If what you want is available in that country, I'd save pennies by doing it that way. Unfortunately I want something specific and welsh so not only have I got to collect it and post it, but I have to drive to Wales to collect it :rofl: boo me. :haha: I've checked postage overseas though it it doesn't seem stupidly expensive. 

So pleased your tutor was optimistic. You've obviously very capable and I'm sure you'll do great :hugs:

Antenatal was ok. Soooo busy. 24 in a class that really could only fit 12!! We concentrated on the labour today and relaxation techniques. I'm absolutely gutted because I was fully 100% committed to a water birth since day 1 and have found out today that if you are under consultant care for any reason (as I am) they don't allow it. They will let me go in whilst in labour but I have to get out for pushing just in case there are complications. I'm gutted. Al told me to just pretend that all the pools are busy as technically I'd be in the same position. :shrug: such is life, I guess.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo, why are you under consultant care, that's not always true...


----------



## loolindley

Missy, I don't think anyone noticed, but maybe the change of pj bottoms gave it away :rofl: fair play to them though, they were very discreet and said nothing!!:haha:

Newfie - I'm worried I'll be the last too, we can be tardy together!!! xx


----------



## loolindley

Because of my bmi. I've got a growth scan followed by a consultant appointment in 3 weeks so I am going to beg him/her to allow me, but it might have to be something I just have to accept :shrug:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Grr! That's so annoying! BMI doesn't always mean high risk. I guess the only worry they might have is being able to monitor the baby properly (and that depends on how high your BMI is). If you're in the water they'd normally want to just use a sonicaid and sometime if people have a really high BMI it can be tricky to pick up the baby's heart rate (and then if you're in the pool and in funny angles it's double hard to pick up).


----------



## citymouse

Helllllllp, laddies, I'm having a linen closet crisis. :rofl: 

I'm so tired of the linen closet being overstuffed and ALWAYS a mess, with all the different towels mixed together. So I'm thinking about chucking most of it and going with plain white everything... but I don't know what I'll need!

We have 2 adults, 1 baby (almost), 1 dog whose feet get really dirty, and a guest capacity of about 2. 

I'm thinking about ditching all the old washcloths & buying a pack of 24 white ones. Not sure what to do about hand towels, though. And bath towels?

I'm embarrassed to say this, but the way the cleaning ladies mess everything up is making me insane. I'm starting to feel like no matter how hard I try to stay on top of things, they will always just fold things randomly and shove them into the closet. :blush: What a problem to have, right? Except it's impossible to be organized. And I'm starting to feel like if I can't be organized I'll lose my mind. :brat: I grew up really messy in a really messy house and growing out of that and keeping things clean is very important to my peace of mind. 

Maybe the key is to get everything the way I want it, then just label everything really clearly and explain it all to the cleaning ladies, then just remind them and remind them until they're so sick of the sound of my voice that they give up and follow the system. :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mousey, I dyed all my towels so they match now. So I did have a random selection of green and horrible mauve towels and then I changed them all to black and hot pink. They look great! I hate when you have a way of arranging things and someone messes with it!


----------



## newfielady

Missy - I was surprised by the lack of post too when I logged on. :shrug:
Loo - as long as they didn't say anything then I supposed you kinda got away with it. :rofl:
Talking about secret stork, I can't wait to see what I'm going to get now. :happydance: I love getting things from different places. :blush:


----------



## loolindley

Rashy - I would keep a couple of old towels just to dry of the dogs after a muddy walk? We have a seperate cupboard with dog stuff in and keep their towels there. I wouldn't want their dirty paws on my towels...especially new ones!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm thanks girls.....i think i am buying here and post from post office. Agreed that its actually not that pricy if parcel isnt too heavy :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, ladies. :shy: It's definitely the kind of thing I feel really dumb for complaining about.

Loo, I love the idea of a separate dog closet. Maybe I could sew something to all the "b-list" towels, like a red zigzag across the bottom, and that would be the cleaning ladies' clue to put them in the second towel location! It could be for dog/rag towels.

Missy, that's amazing that you dyed your towels! I'm so impressed. I just know I'd end up ruining mine if I tried that. :rofl: Then DH would find me crying in a heap and wouldn't know what I meant when I sobbed, "BUT IT WORKED FOR MISSY!"


----------



## newfielady

All of my towels are beige, except for the ones people have given me. But who can complain about a gift. :) The dog's towel is brown with paw prints all over it so it never get's mixed up lol.
Mitch- that was my thought too, it won't cost that much. After all, it's only little baby stuff :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Hi Ladies!

As far as ordering and postage of secret stork, I've ordered stuff and will post it myself as I want to put personal touches in with the gift ;) I've chosen something light, and a hand-me-down, so the cost still stays within target, and postage will be cheap as its light :)

Loo on the peeing front, welcome to the club! I swear I never had a problem last time round, or after either, even though I had a full on tear (well 3 tears) it never affected my bladder control. I've no idea what's gone wrong this time, but as mentioned I bought a box of tenalady, I feel a lot more confident if I pop one on, hoping once the baby stops pressing on it that my bladder will regain its old trustworthiness!!

Had a nice day here, my mum did some hypnotherapy with me, one about helping my muscles to relax to help baby turn the right way round, and another for banishing anxiety and fears about labour, and helping to manifest the labour I hope for through having a positive attitude about it :thumbup: I feel calmer about the whole thing than I have the last few weeks :)

Sitting here scoffing granary baguette with garlic sausage slices and brie and homemade chutney. Yum, a post dinner snack! :haha:

Oh, meant to say,
Loo, best thing you can do is talk to your consultant about the waterbirth situation. If there is no evident further complications other than purely your bmi then they might still ok it :thumbup: like Missy said high bmi doesn't automatically make you high risk, it can just cause more complications, so they keep an eye on us ;). I ws desperate to get into the bath last time, but I wasn't allowed to due to the monitoring :( at the end of the day I got past it though, just found a comfortable position and went with it. I had a lovely soak in the bath afterwards instead :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Where is FT? Anyone seen her?


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

It's been ages since I've posted anything here but I have kept up with the reading (a need impossible task!) 

Loo, I'm glad no one noticed or are at least being discrete! And that antenatal was good. There are 8 people in my class and there almost aren't enough... I think theres probably a happy medium! 

Mitch, I'm posting my secret stork rather than having it delivered frm a company. Muc like Emera, because I wanted to add some stuff to it. I'm glad you had a useful conversation with your tutor and have some answers. I'm not sure there is a right way of doing something like that but it's good to have some built in flexibility. 

Emera, glad the hypnosis went well and you're feeling so positive. I'm sorry about the SPD too, I understand where you're coming from. I've got my physio appointment on Monday so I'll pass on any tips or exercises if you would like. 

Newfie, I'm sorry about the infection. I hope you feel better soon. Well done on all the school work though! 

Missy, I'm well impressed by the towel dyeing! I have the worlds. It's eclectic collection of towel and it's so hard to make pretty piles of them when people visit! 

City, I hear you on the being organised front. I deep cleaned the kitchen the other day, including emptying and cleaning all cupboards. I think it's nesting! However, linen cupboard is my next target. I'm going to do what my step-mum does and put ribbon around complete sets of sheets etc. to show what goes with what... At least that's my plan! 

AFM, I'm tired but I've spent the day organising things for my hospital bag and trying to sort out the stuff for my job handover. Only 15 working days left! Hooray!


----------



## MissyBlaze

It was super easy to dye the towels. In fact, OH did it. We just used machine dye. Was easy peasy! We even went crazy and died our sofa too!


----------



## emera35

City - I feel your pain about the linen cupboard! OH drives me nuts as he rams things in every-which-way, and then there isn't enough space for everything! I've cracked down and labelled the shelves now, which doesn't always mean he reads the labels, but it does mean i can berate him for it and he can't complain!! :haha: The other day though he'd obviously been trying to find something and knocked all the sheets out, i found all my freshly ironed bedsheets screwed up in a bundle and shoved back on the shelf, there was nearly some serious domestic abuse committed when i discovered that one!! :blush:
He's definitely improved though since the labelling, he doesn't have to think too hard :haha:
All my towels are currently navy blue as i had white ones, and then OH would "help" and do some laundry and all my white towels were eventually irreparably grey :( Figured he can't mess up navy blue too badly! I keep a selection of hairdying towels and such too, because you never know when you might need a sacrificial towel!


----------



## emera35

Missy, i've dyed my sofa cover in the past too, it looked lovely! :thumbup: I'm never doing it again though as last time i did some dying i was using this amazing indigo colour to dye some cushion covers and some curtains. Something went wrong somewhere along the line and the washing machine basically exploded dye everywhere! I had a lovely indigo explosion in the kitchen, which was basically permanent! :wacko: I'm not chancing my luck again, i can't afford to buy a new kitchen right now! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ooooh, that sounds nice though! 

I'm all alone. Boo hoo hoo, I hate OH being away. I'm having a glass of red wine and it is AMAZING (and I feel horribly guilty).


----------



## citymouse

I'm so glad I'm not the only person concerned about their linen closet. Why is it such a hotspot?

I've decided to try a new tactic with MIL. Talking to my mom and some friends about her has made me feel really bad for her, because she doesn't have anything going on in her life. But what I've been thinking is that if I try to keep up an email correspondence with her, it will give her a sense of what I'm thinking about things, AND keep her up to date, AND give her a chance to dispense of some advice without having to do it in a way that seems pushy.

I was telling my friend about how she interrupts and always has to be right, and my friend said, "That's the only way she has any power." And it's true. She has nothing else to be proud of or to talk about besides the facts she knows and can be right about.

So maybe I can try to interact with her more. At the very least it will give me a more solid place to stand if I need to talk to her and tell her she's driving me crazy. :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Missy, i'm all alone too! (except for toddler snores through the monitor) and i don't have any wine. :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

You've reminded me of an annoying linen closet thing. We had people over to stay at xmas and OH tidied everything away when they'd gone. I was so impressed and pleased that I didn't have to do it... then when i went to change the bedding a week or so later the door had been rammed shut and he'd stuffed all the duvet's in there! With the covers on them. They do NOT fit in there!


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> Missy, i'm all alone too! (except for toddler snores through the monitor) and i don't have any wine. :hugs:

Boo! We're sad and lonely! With just our efriends for company (i might polish off the donuts OH got me)


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> Missy, i'm all alone too! (except for toddler snores through the monitor) and i don't have any wine. :hugs:
> 
> Boo! We're sad and lonely! With just our efriends for company (i might polish off the donuts OH got me)Click to expand...

:haha: You've got all the good stuff there! I want donuts too :( Hmm, think i have some biscuits somewhere, but i might explode if i try to eat anything else! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Loo - boo hiss about the BMI :shrug: I might be in the same boat as you as although I don't have a high BMI I am under consultant care too :nope: 
I was quite keen to try the water but was still not sure that I actually want to give birth in it.
I really want OH as close as possible and to be able to see if he fancies a peek so i'd be quite happy to labour in the pool and then get out to deliver. I have a feeling though I will be monitored the whole way through, not sure why but just a feeling I have :winkwink:

I haven't really nested too much yet, well not around the house. Trying to save it for Mat leave as I know I will be bored out my mind so might set up a schedule where I tackle one room for each week.

Re Secret Stork - I haven't bought mine yet, plan on getting it end of this week and will post hopefully by weekend. Still no idea what I want to buy so will have a good think this week :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> Missy, i'm all alone too! (except for toddler snores through the monitor) and i don't have any wine. :hugs:
> 
> Boo! We're sad and lonely! With just our efriends for company (i might polish off the donuts OH got me)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: You've got all the good stuff there! I want donuts too :( Hmm, think i have some biscuits somewhere, but i might explode if i try to eat anything else! :haha:Click to expand...

Donuts are stale... i'm forcing them down anyway. OH Just sent me two MMS's of his doodles. He's been doodling our baby names. He's so CUTE!


----------



## loolindley

I can't really nest in my Mum and Dads house. In fact I can't even put on the fricking washing machine without her interfering!!! However if I get the keys to our new house any time soon I will be doing the mother of all nesting... Starting with a complete rewire, stripping the whole house of carpets and wall paper and ripping the kitchen out. When I say I'll be doing it, I mean I'll be standing there heavily pregnant watching other people do it!!! :rofl:

I have got the munchies so bad! So far this evening I have eaten some chicken nuggets, a portion of chow mein, a bowl of ice cream, and a bag of crisps. I am STILL peckish!!! What the hell is wrong with me? I need a gag!!!!


----------



## loolindley

And a bowl of cold custard. 

That's it. I'm done. Full!!! I should bloody well hope so too!!!

Can anyone post the link for Amy's thread? I appear the have unsubsribed accidentally :shrug: I thought things had been quiet for a while!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo, that is an amazing feast. I'm jealous!


----------



## loolindley

I've been _fairly _ controlled with what I've eaten, but tonight I've been like Mrs Pacman!!!! Nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## newfielady

Loo- :haha: at the pac man image. Here's the amy link 

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/836480-connies-neonatal-journey-born-26-2-23-12-11-update-pg-43-a-43.html#post15078447


----------



## Glowstar

I've decided I'm going to bu a knitting starter kit :shock: :rofl:
I need something to keep me occupied whilst on maternity leave and decided I might try and have a go at knitting a little cardigan.
I did some lovely cross stitch pictures for the nursery when the girls were little and I found it really relaxing :coffee:

Loo - here's the link to Connie's thread https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/836480-connies-neonatal-journey-born-26-2-23-12-11-update-pg-43-a-47.html


----------



## newfielady

I was wondering where ft was to? Not like her to not pop in.
C'Mouse- that sounds like a lovely idea with you mil. Only problem with it for me is my mil thinks the internet is the devil. :rofl:
Missy- I got a white robe for Christmas and I was thinking about dying it. (I *hate* white) :haha:. Everyone keeps telling me it's a big ordeal. :shrug:


----------



## newfielady

Oh double post but I have to ask. What kind of personalized things are you ladies talking about? A card, a little note, a pic? :shrug:


----------



## MissyBlaze

newfielady said:


> I was wondering where ft was to? Not like her to not pop in.
> C'Mouse- that sounds like a lovely idea with you mil. Only problem with it for me is my mil thinks the internet is the devil. :rofl:
> Missy- I got a white robe for Christmas and I was thinking about dying it. (I *hate* white) :haha:. Everyone keeps telling me it's a big ordeal. :shrug:

Nah it's well easy! You can buy dye which goes in your washing machine, you put it in with salt (or some of them don't need salt) and that's it. depends on the material though, some materials don't take.


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for the Amy/connie link. She looks beautiful. 

Newfie, I was going to put in a little note, but only really to explain the gift. The recipient may possibly think its a bit odd unless I explain!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

glow, knitting soudns great. i have tried and failed in the past before. i could knite a scarf if i tried but i wouldnt be able to get it off the needles! lol

luckily for me both my grandma and her friend are knitting me stuff. my grandma is knitting the most gorgeous blanket which is basically made up of white squares with flowers on - i cant explain but it is very fancy.

my linen cupboard is actually quite tidy because i attacked it before xmas. 

just finished the ironing at 10.45pm. i dont know where i have got the energy from...


----------



## kymied

citymouse said:


> Last night we watched TV and I was kind of reclined with my stomach stretched out. Apparently baby was into having more room, because when I went to get up, it felt like she was taking up way more than her allotted space. It hurt to bend at all! Eventually she curled back up, naughty baby!

You stretch out so does she! I'm picturing an exact mini-mouse following your movements perfectly. It's really funny in my head.


----------



## emera35

Glowstar - I've been knitting all evening :thumbup: I'm trying to get a blanket finished in time for the birth so i can take it to the hospital with me to wrap the baby :) Its the first thing i've ever knitted, and there are a few holes and mistakes, but its really nice and soft, so hopefully bumpy will like it :) I find it relaxing too.

Newfie - Yes i thought i'd put a little card in with my secret stork, and some nice wrapping to make it a bit more personal ;)

Loo - Love the pacman image too! :haha: I feel like that sometimes ;)

Yay OH got home finally, he's bought me a box of fancy chocolates :cloud9:


----------



## kymied

citymouse said:


> Helllllllp, laddies, I'm having a linen closet crisis. :rofl:
> 
> I'm so tired of the linen closet being overstuffed and ALWAYS a mess, with all the different towels mixed together. So I'm thinking about chucking most of it and going with plain white everything... but I don't know what I'll need!
> 
> We have 2 adults, 1 baby (almost), 1 dog whose feet get really dirty, and a guest capacity of about 2.
> 
> I'm thinking about ditching all the old washcloths & buying a pack of 24 white ones. Not sure what to do about hand towels, though. And bath towels?
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say this, but the way the cleaning ladies mess everything up is making me insane. I'm starting to feel like no matter how hard I try to stay on top of things, they will always just fold things randomly and shove them into the closet. :blush: What a problem to have, right? Except it's impossible to be organized. And I'm starting to feel like if I can't be organized I'll lose my mind. :brat: I grew up really messy in a really messy house and growing out of that and keeping things clean is very important to my peace of mind.
> 
> Maybe the key is to get everything the way I want it, then just label everything really clearly and explain it all to the cleaning ladies, then just remind them and remind them until they're so sick of the sound of my voice that they give up and follow the system. :rofl:

I don't do white towels, they get dingy looking way too fast. I used to have all teal both towels and dark purple hand towels. I loved the look of them in my light purple bathroom. I suggest buying new people towels and downgrading the current ones to dog towels. Store the dog towels near the door the dog comes in. We have a plastic bin on our back porch. If you have extras of these ask your cleaning ladies if they want the for rags. And if you have issues with your ladies cleaning too much send them to my house, there is so much dust and dog hair they'll never even get to folding laundry!


----------



## kymied

I'm probably the only one posting right now and I'm trying to catch up so it's probably post after post from me. Oh well.

For the secret stork I'm going to "post" directly from the store. I don't want to spend 50-75% of the cost in shipping. I'd love to include a personal card but I think I'll make a card and then email a picture of it.



lauraclili said:


> City, I hear you on the being organised front. I deep cleaned the kitchen the other day, including emptying and cleaning all cupboards. I think it's nesting! However, linen cupboard is my next target. I'm going to do what my step-mum does and put ribbon around complete sets of sheets etc. to show what goes with what... At least that's my plan!

My mom taught me the best way to organize/fold sheet sets: you shove everything into the pillow case. Done. Who cares about wrinkles, they're sheets! 

Tomorrow we have the first of two child birth classes. I have no idea what they cover but I think it'll be good?


----------



## MissyBlaze

kymied said:


> My mom taught me the best way to organize/fold sheet sets: you shove everything into the pillow case. Done. Who cares about wrinkles, they're sheets!
> 
> Tomorrow we have the first of two child birth classes. I have no idea what they cover but I think it'll be good?

That is an amazing tip! i'm always losing pillowcases. I'm SO going to do this from now on. 

Hope tomorrow is ok!


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, good point about the white towels. I don't mind so much wish washcloths because if I have to replace them all in a year, no big deal. And LOL about my issues with my cleaning ladies. I was pouring out my linen woes to DH and he said, "We can either standardize the towels or you can find a new cleaning lady who can understand your complicated linen closet needs." 

Newfie, your MIL sees the devil everywhere. What a fun way to go through life! I was super-duper religious for a few years when I was a teenager and I thought everything was a sign of the devil. I remember a Kiss video where the window frames were a letter "S" and I was like, "OMG! Satan!"


----------



## emera35

kymied said:


> My mom taught me the best way to organize/fold sheet sets: you shove everything into the pillow case. Done. Who cares about wrinkles, they're sheets!

That is actual genius right there! I just said to OH about it, and he started off like "You've seriously been chatting online about the best colour towels and how to organise the linen cupboard?!?" :rofl: then i told him your mum's tip and he was all like "why the hell don't we do that already that's really clever?" Haha, seee, in your face OH, our conversations can lead to picking up beneficial life skills!!! :rofl: :rofl:


Anyway, all excited about reorganising my linen cupboard tomorrow, so much so that i think i better go straight to sleep so i have the energy to do it!! :haha:

Night! :sleep:


----------



## citymouse

Speaking of going gender neutral, we went to Home Depot to buy paint, and when we were in line with our green (for my office) and blue (for one wall of the baby's room) paint, the cashier said, "So you're having a boy?" 

Nope, LOL. DH is starting to say, "How's she going to know she's a girl?"


----------



## newfielady

Kymied- That's Great advice. I shall be doing it from now on. :thumbup:
C'Mouse -


> I remember a Kiss video where the window frames were a letter "S" and I was like, "OMG! Satan!"

 Not to laugh at a religious time in your life but this really did make me lol. :rofl: I have decided to try to be as condensending and negative toward her as she been to me. :D I've done it a couple times already and she didn't like it. And the best part is, the first time I was just downright rude (I told you ladies about her unexpected visit) and she never mentions it to DH. I told him and he knew nothing about it. :shock: 
I was going to put a little card and wrap the present too, I was just wondering what you ladies we referring to. lol. But if you can save a big amount by direct shipping, then that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## citymouse

No problem, Newfie--laugh away! I was a little ridiculous. It kept me out of trouble, so I'm grateful for that, and I had a lot of fun at church with my friends, but in terms of a meaningful experience it did more harm than good. My approach was very fear-based and black and white... sounds like your MIL! 

Although my first kiss was at Bible camp and it was perrrrrfect! So some good came out of it.


----------



## kymied

So we went to a furniture store (mainly because they are having a sale and they give you a pair or good quality red wine glasses just for walking in) to look at gliders. They only had one. It was super comfy, and the wood color is pretty much the exact color of the crib. The regular price is the same as the one we saw at Babies R Us, and it had a 12% discount due to the sale, making it like $50 less for possibly a better chair. But I can't make quick decisions. The sale was ending in 30 minutes.

Coming home there was only one review online - saying it's the best glider ever (or atleast out of the two they owned) but they only got it two weeks ago.

Should I have gotten it? Are gliders a huge benefit? My mom said she would lend me her rocking chair (the same one she had when I was born). Is that just as good? It doesn't have cushions but I could probably buy cushions to fit.... It seems silly to pay like $400 on a chair I'll use for a year or two. I don't even know if it will last a year without falling apart or getting noisy as it seems most gliders do....

I'm really bad about making decisions.

I'm glad my mom's wisdom sounds good for all of you, my husband however insists on folding the sheet before shoving them in the pillowcase.


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, no regrets! You can't live that way, LOL.

We're getting a glider (it's less than $200 though), but I have friends who didn't and it didn't seem to be a big cause of regret for them. You'll find a way to be comfy. You can always buy it after the baby's born if you find you really want one.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning.....i cant sleep and have brought my laptop to bed whilst other half snoozes......

Laughing at all the sheets and towels conversations:haha:. We have issues with remmebering which duvet sets are for the spare room and which for our room (ones a double and ones a kingsize duvet).....been going on for years now....must work out a good system. No doggies here so no doggie towel issues :happydance:...my life feelinjg so much less complicated now :winkwink::haha:

Thanks for feedback on secret stork...i have plans in hand...just need to decide between 2-3 different items.....i am as bad as you with decisions kymied:dohh:....may jusy have another look around now...maybe pop to town this afternoon too

Gilder chairs....i dont have a 'proper' gilder, more of a rocking /bouncer style with foot stool....cost me £80....so about $130 ish i guess.....even i am doubting whether i will get good use out of it as its in the nursery and baby wont be in there for a while....but said tonhubby i suppose i can choose to daytime feed in there, get her used to the room and surrounding


----------



## lauraclili

mitchnorm said:


> Gilder chairs....i dont have a 'proper' gilder, more of a rocking /bouncer style with foot stool....cost me £80....so about $130 ish i guess.....even i am doubting whether i will get good use out of it as its in the nursery and baby wont be in there for a while....but said tonhubby i suppose i can choose to daytime feed in there, get her used to the room and surrounding

This is kind of what I'm thinking. I have a possibly crazy idea of letting LO sleep in there during the day, or at least for one of his/her naps a day to try and get them used to the surroundings. Even if that means that I have to have a sit down and a cup of tea on my nursery chair. (Also not a rocker/glider...)


----------



## emera35

Mitch, I used to always feed Roh in his room before naps so I'm sure your chair will get some use! Also don't underestimate how long they will want an evening milk feed. Roh still has milk before bed, an will often still curl up on my lap with it in our glider chair. Its also our story chair now and we have a cuddle and a book read every night before he gets into bed, so they don't have to be purely for feeding :thumbup:

I'd say thought its not essential they glide or rock, I fe an lulled Roh to sleep just as much sat on the sofa as I did in our glider, so I'd just get something really comfy personally :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Kymied - I have a hand me down rocking chair that used to be my Gran and Grandpas. I was in 2 minds whether to bother bringing it from my old place, but like someone said, I'm not sure I can justify spending so much money on a chair that is essentially for nursing :shrug: My friend spent a bonkers amound of money on a glider and stool, didn't get on with BF, and so never used the chair, so I think that has put me off a little.

I've woken up a right groutch this morning. I should imagine that I will have no allies by bed time!!! So far I have told my oh that "the crib NEEDS to be next to me so I can see if the baby is ok because lets face it you are hardly going to notice if the baby stops breathing or not" and I've told my Mum to stop interfering and that she is so out of touch because she last had a baby 30 years ago and things have changed.

Marvellous! Thats everyone in the house alienated. I'll have to go elsewhere to find someone new to upset......



I best think of some kick ass ways to appologise. So far I have come up with crying and blaming it on my hormones....


----------



## mitchnorm

Good idea about the daytime nap laura.....i wonder whether cot might be too big and they will be used to moses baskets....perhaps i can take moses basket and sit it in the cot itself (room not large enough to accomodate basket/stand and cotbed). 

Emera - good advice.....i am sure it will get used more than i think when shes in there fulltime...for pre afternoon nap feeds and bedtime stories and feeds. All i was focusing on was night time ones:haha:

Just checked out Skadis pages about Keira on third tri.....only just seen the video.....how cute is that????? She is soooo gorgeous and alert....and all that hair!!!!!!!! Actually made me comletely excited and broody about our lo arriving soon.....i suppose it makes it all very real


----------



## mitchnorm

Uh oh.....a hormone day is it Loo....ooopsie... you can take it out on us if you like????:haha:. Sorry you feel grumpy though:kiss:...

I have woken feeling excited about packing my hospital bag and feeling the urge to go spend money....dont care what on, random stuff really. Anyone have days like that? Anyideas what i can waste it on :haha:


----------



## loolindley

We are off to ikea. On a Sunday. This could either be a death wish or the perfect way to eliminate my hormones. 

Alls I'm saying is peoples best be nice to me...especially around the knife section...


----------



## emera35

Mitch - haha I never have any spare money, we are on a low income ( gives you some idea if I say that my being on mat leave hasn't alterered our finances at all :haha:) anyway, I'm now useless at spending money :lol: whenever I have anything spare I usually blow it on a treat for Roh, like a new book, as he adores them! Maybe buy yourself some really nice loungewear for after the baby comes? You'll want to feel like normal, so getting up and out of pjs, but you'll want something really comfy too, so maybe treat yourself to something really comfy and nice? Also a lovely new pair of slippers and a dressinggown, seeing as you'll be up and about in the night a lot more soon? I say you can't have too many nice pairs of slippers! ;)

Loo - Oops! I have days like that too! I like the crying and blaming hormones route myself, always works for me! :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Wow Ikea on a Sunday? :shock: at least everyone else will be grumpy too by the time you leave! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING LADIES!*

sorry ive been MIA over the weekend - ended up pretty busy and everytime i tried to get on here in the evening the site wud crash :cry:

But glad to see your all OK and discussing worldy issues such as where to store bed sheets and Gliders vs Rockers vs Sofas ;) Love it :)

I went swimming yesterday which was hilarious - well, mainly the part when i sqqquuuueeeezed into my swim cossie :haha: The water was lovely for taking the weight off so might start swimming more often now. 

Mitch - i randomly get the urge to SPENNNNDDDDD and when i was non-preggo it always went on home goods from Next; or books. Now i just want to buy baby stuff all the time. But i think ive got everything now... until the :baby: is here and we know pink or blue ;) So do you want mitch stuff or baby stuff? LOL

Just enjoyed a cup of RLT ... honestly, its really quite yummy! DH had a cup yesterday and loved it :) Anyone else started or just me?

Digger is REALLY shuffling about in there all the time now. Big rolls and turns.... best feeling ever :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW im going to be rubbish on here again today :haha:

The mighty spurs are playing man sh*tty at lunch time.... and then the scum play man u this afternoon....... this is like my dream day!!!! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Haha enjoy the footie FT! Neither OH or I follow football at all, but seeing as OH was born in sight of the Man U ground he nominally supports them (only if pressed to talk about football by Thai waiters practicing their English generally :haha:) 

Oh and I quite like RLT too, still holding off starting it though, just in case. 

I've finally finished all the baby washing (fitting it in round mucky toddler washing has been more challenging) so have all my clothes and nappies sized and stacked on the shelves, very satisfying! So, we are ready for bumpy now! I've not put sheets and bedding in the moses basket, as that seems a bit ott, but its all ready :dance: I just have the linen cupboard to do this afternoon and a few bits of painting to do round the house. Its all baking and playdough with Roh until she comes now :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

Yo ladies!!

Loo - Ikea on a Sunday...you are game :rofl: 

FT - enjoy the footie :thumbup: I'll be avoiding the TV and probably doing some housework as it bores the crap outta me :haha:

Soooo tired today....baby is moving constantly! even protesting at night when I lie on my right side. Kicked so hard last night that the vibrations even woke OH up! they are actually quite painful :shock: I keep getting feet (I think?) up near my right ribs and hands down in my left groin all at the same time :wacko: OH said he's ruling the roost and being bossy already by making me turn over all the time :haha:

Off to my sisters for tea later on...yummy and no cooking for me = bonus :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

FT and her football. lol
DH and I are just lazing around today, not doing much of anything. :D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

been swimming this morning and walked the dog so feeling quite good. I am soooo unfit it is ridiculous.

tired now and still havent started decorating the study. we bought the paint yesterday which is called apple white so i hope it will be ncie and fresh.

Loo, you are nuts for going to Ikea on sunday. I hope you reward yourself with somethign yummy from the cafe... meatballs and chips?! yum


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ooh, cuppy, my bedroom is apple white. I love it. I'm currently painting all the edges at my house in the hallway and OH is going to do the middle bits with the roller. I'm dreading doing the gloss though...


----------



## lauraclili

Mitch, I'm totally with you with the shopping. I'm like that too - its the bane of my DHs life although to be fair, I've really only wanted to get baby stuff since I got pregnant. 

Loo, good luck at Ikea! That's all I can say! 

Ft, enjoy the football. I'm a rugby woman myself. I used to live about 20 yards from the entrance to Prenton Park and. I love the atmosphere you get at footy! 

AFM, I've just got back from Costco. I hate shopping on a Sunday but it was better than working! :haha: however, now I need to get on with it and stop procrastinating. Fringe benefit for me of being on Mat leave is rediscovering weekends where I don't feel guilty about the amount I should be doing!


----------



## lauraclili

Gloss is foul stuff Missy! It just looks so good when it's just been done! 

Also, apple white is a. Lovely colour! 
X


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

right im getting off the internet and heading to the painting. speak later!


----------



## mitchnorm

I dont like shopping at all to be honest...but every so oftwn i have the urge to.buy one big item. What did i end up getting today??????? Hubby some new work shoes as a treat :haha:...hes a lucky fella.. alright:haha:. Dont want to invest in any more mat wear now and obviously not buying 'normal' clothes either :blush:

Did get a couple of new baby outfits....just tops and pedal pusher length trousers in boots....half price...oh and some socks for her...i had none.

Also got a storage unit....like the white plastic drawer, storage unit from argos...going to put in bottom of built in wardrobe in nursery for organised nappy, wipes, nappy sacks etc storage...rather than just dumping in there.

This afternoon i shall be mostly ironing baby clothes.ready to itemise what i have and hang up. Not ironing vests or babygrows through....going too far perhaps. Cant wait to.get the little things on hangers etc

Ooooh and went to Zizzis for lunch...yummy pizza. Lo really.quiet today, having a laxy day like.us....but has just woken up now i am planning to have a read of papers and a short nap....typical:haha:


----------



## lauraclili

I think that sounds like excellent shopping!


----------



## lozza1uk

Uh oh, the spurs game has just ended... Beware an angry FT back on later! 

My glider chair is now assembled, it's so comfy! Hell of a lot easier than the furniture which was attempted yesterday, instructions for wardrobe said 2 people, 60 minutes. Over 2 hours later, 3 people we have a half assembled wardrobe! There's a bit missing which didn't help but seriously these things are complex! DH is massively regretting not paying the £65 assembly charge like I suggested!

Loo hope you survived ikea. Hope everyone else having a good weekend x


----------



## firsttimer1

> Uh oh, the spurs game has just ended... Beware an angry FT back on later!

You have NO idea. Penalty in last 30secs given to them :grr: wouldnt mind but player who won the penalty shouldnt have been on the pitch! :grr:

i. am. fuming.

will come back on here later when feeling more...... friendly. lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- :hugs: sorry about your game. 

loo- i love trains! my dad was an engineer and my grandpa was too. along with several other uncles. i have fond memories of riding out to the train yards as a child and listening to them whistle. its so soothing to me now that when i lived by some tracks i really loved the night trains, made me fall asleep all cozy. everyone said how annoying it would be to them. 

i have a scan tomorrow before my appt, cant wait!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

edit: mouse was gonna say, on jon and kate plus 8 a ways back she had all white bath towels and hand towels so she could just bleach them all every now and then. i thought that was a great idea. it would keep them all looking sparkley white and ridding them of any lingering bacteria/fungus or whatever without ruining them. i wanted to get all white but of course i havent. i always seem to find something else we need more


----------



## citymouse

If we put Loo and FT in a thread in 2nd tri, would the forum explode? :rofl: Poor angry laddies! :hugs: 

I'm pretty sure I'll be going to Ikea later, Loo, so I'll headbutt some people for you. ;)

Had a spurt of pregnancy insomnia last night. Was awake for like an hour. Then I went to sleep and dreamed I was watching a friend's cookie store in a mall... and by the time she got back it had burned to the ground. I was very nonchalant in talking about it. I think I took it as pregnant lady's privilege to burn down a store. :haha:


----------



## kymied

My college roommate grew up in a town which still has a functioning steam train. They do Thomas The Tank Engine special events. I can't wait to bring my little one down there!

Thanks ladies for not making me regret my lack of decision. 

Oh and Loo - when I first got pregnant I really wanted a water birth but then I found out hospitals around here don't really do them. One hospital has a labor tub but they make you get out for pushing, and they don't let you get in if your water has already broken. My hospital has rooms with jacuzzi tubs or with large showers. You have to choose. Which would you ladies choose? My friend went with the showers because they're bigger and her husband could join her in there. Does the shower work as well as submersion?

Well I have to go make lunch for hubby so we won't be late to our childbirth class.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooopsie....an unhappy ft...thought so. To be honest we were wanting Man C to win just to keep Man U off the top.spot....sorry ft :blush:. Now we are onto the Arsenal game and really want them to beat Man U....plus hubby is an Arsenal fan ....sorry ft :blush::haha:

I am torn as i am a Newcastle fan and dojt want Arsenal to go above us......


Anyway...i am going to leave hubby and go off to.have a bath mmmmmmm. LO is soooo quiet to day i just got doppler out :haha:

Ironed all baby clothes and hung up....having difficultly working out how much i have to each size etc.....cos they come from different shops some are newborn up to 7.5lbs....some are new born up to 10lbs.....some are new or first baby up to 9lbs......then obviously up to 12 lbs which sort of fall in with the 0-3 months. So confusing. I think we have enough for now....loads of hats and mitts i have realised :haha:

Righty ho....bubble bath here i go :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

I have to sort out how much of what sizes I have but that's a job for tomorrow I think.
I have a scan tomorrow too blessed! :happydance: I'm a bit nervous but I'm excited to see our girl again. :)


----------



## loolindley

I survived! Not only did I survive Ikea, but I bloody killed it!!! :happydance:

The only thing that ruined it was we were planning a bacon butty pit stop half way round, and the stupid woman in front of me had the last three. :grr: I was very adult about the situation and waited for her to be out of earshot before I badmouthed her!!! :rofl:

So we came to a decision, and before I say this, I don't want to say that I disagree with any of you other lads have done this the other way, and don't want to upset anyone, but I was lay awake last night thinking why on earth am I thinking about spending upwards of £500 on nursery furniture. In a couple of years when my lo becomes a little boy/girl (NOT gender nutual!!!) rather than a baby we are going to want to buy it some 'kiddy' furniture, rather than the gorgeous nursery furniture that we had chosen previously. I figured that a toddler might want something a bit brghter and more 'fun' than the grown up chest of drawers etc I was eyeing up.

Sooooo....we have decided to do things cheaply, thinking that I wont feel so gutted then in a few years time! 

We have got this cot (we wanted a cot as supposed to a cot bed because we are planning number 2 to come along _before_ number one would have finished with the bed part of the cot bed and want to recycle iykwim) https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50208366/

And we have got 2 of these chest of drawers https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40214551/

We are either going to get a cot top changer OR just use the top of the drawers with a changing mat on it, and going to get some shelves too, but other than that, and our hand me down rocking chair thats it!! Our nursery furniture sorted for £130!!! As for decoration, we are going to use wall stickers and nice curtains to make the place look pretty.

As I said, you lads who have got gorgeous furniture, I am still jealous, but the money in our pocket will come in more use than us having some lovely things.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo, I've got that MALM, it's brill. I've put the changing mat on top of it. Looks fine. I think you're right, I was even not going to buy the cot until the baby is here. We don't know what we're having and it won't even sleep in a cot for months!


----------



## emera35

Ooh good look for the scans tomorrow ladies!

FT - Uh oh, sorry about the footie results :hugs:

Meh, baby clothes sizing is a nightmare, and it only gets worse as they get bigger! Roh's clothes that fit range from 12-18 months to 3-4 years :saywhat: You just get used to which stores are small and which are big :rolleyes:

We had a lovely afternoon, I took a nap with Roh, then we did some painting, mostly on my bump to be honest! (Roh calls my bump "baby" and so insisted that I pull up my top, think he wanted to paint a picture for the baby. He only does 2 word sentences so it can be hard to tell exactly what he means sometimes. Then we made dinner and Roh actually ate it all, always nice, never know if I'll get the whole plate chucked at me in disgust or not! :wacko: He's generally more keen if he helps to cook or choose it though. Currently Roh has found a picture of a turtle and is repeatedly showing it to our pet turtle! :haha:

Feeling nervous for my scan and app. on Tuesday already, I feel like a lot is resting on it.


----------



## loolindley

Good luck with your scans ladies. 

Emera, I'm sure everything will be fine, but I completely understand why you are anxious. Especially with your fussy consultant :hugs: hopefully tomorrow won't drag and Tuesday will be here before you know it. x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah don't take any rubbish Emera... or just smile sweetly and then talk to your midwife about it afterwards. She will help you more i'd imagine. 

My mum is thick sometimes. I'm sure she's going a bit funny...


----------



## firsttimer1

well..... at least the scum lost! so im in a LITTLE BIT of a better mood.... lol

wow - three scans tomorrow :dance: Emera - can u remind me why your having one again hunni? sorry, my memory is crap. Knew about newfies and Loos though :dance:

about to watch dancing on ice and TRYING but FAILING to talk DH into a dominos pizza.... :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Loo the Ikea furniture is ideal to be honest, we have the malm drawers with a changing mat on and a shelf above for wipes and nappies to be close at hand. Our cot is the plain white one that will turn into a basic cotbed from ikea same sort of price as yours. We had those 2 items some shelves and some animal flash cards stuck on the walls, along with nice colourful bedding and throws and cushions. I was really pleased with the nursery it looked cozy and cheery :) you can do a lot on a small budget if you try :thumbup: Also now we are starting to want to change Roh's room around as he has different needs to a baby, and so we are redecorating and he now has his bed (£30 second hand from a friend) so I'm glad we didn't spend too much money or time on it really. Also I'm impressed that the cheap Ikea stuff is still in really good nick to move back into our room for bumpy :)
To echo though, I think its lovely to have a matching furniture set and all co-ordinated furnishings, and some of the furniture sets I've seen are sooo lovely I get the occasional pang of longing, so have no criticism of anyone who splashes out, its nice to make things feel really special! :) I didn't and still don't have that option personally as we are on a tight budget, and I guess I'm not really a co-ordinated set sort of person either, I quite like the thrift and shabby chic type look (more shabby than chic if I'm honest :rofl:) 
I'm also of the thinking that over the next 18 years of so, most of the items in my house are going to take a real pounding from the demands of family life, so I'd rather not feel to precious about any of it. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - no judgement over here....in fact we have done exactly the same thing. I would rather spend the money on something else or save it so we are not struggling during mat leave. We have bought a cotbed (just in case second doesnt come around quickly:haha:)....it was only £100...then a narrow chest of drawers.....£70....we have gone for changer on top of cot. I did get the nursing chair but only cos it was £80....and thats it. More than you have spent but still not a fortune. 

Good luck with the scans ladies x x


----------



## loolindley

No scan for me FT! I don't want people waiting on scan results, especially as I probably wont be on to update tomorrow!

I'm off to Wales again tomorrow primarily for a midwife, dentist and doctors appointment, but am also popping into a local craft centre to pick up my secret stork gift :happydance: and clearing my locker at work :cry: It is very possibly (hopefully?) my last trip to my house which is really my pride and joy as I saved up every penny and spent blood, sweat and tears getting it how I wanted it when I bought it 5 years ago (oh had it easy as he only swanned in 3 years ago :rofl:). However, we really need it to sell because we I need the money for the new house!! :haha: 

Could be a sad day, but we are back on Tuesday, so it could be then before I am back on. x


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - that's what I was planning to do originally, then saw this furniture set and couldn't be bothered looking round anymore! I'd never have got DH to Ikea in a million years. We've just managed to put the chest of drawers up though, result! I also figured the stuff is pretty much almost full size so will last until teenage years. We're not sure if we'll have a second either yet.
Hoped to have the room done by today, oh well, hopefully next weekend!


----------



## emera35

Lozza no wonder you plumped for your set, it is lovely and good value too, saves visiting the 7th circle of hell, as OH calls Ikea :haha: Bet your OH is really wishing he'd spent the £65 having the furniture built though! Saying that, if the driver was such an arse, what would the person who turned up to build it be like? :wacko:

FT - it was Blessed and Newfie having scans tomorrow I think? Hoping baby brain hasn't scrambled that too quickly! 
My scan and appointment is on tuesday! Its ostensibly a growth scan to check i'm not growing a giant freak baby, but also I'll find out if she is the right way up, and also hopefully a little confirmation that she is a she! Its more the appointment afterwards I'm worried about, as I'm firstly hoping I'll get the head of the obs team, I had him last pregnancy and he was amazing! (Last time they thought I had a blood clotting disorder, which I don't it turns out, hence the consultant care) anyway I had one of his deputies at the last app and he was a total arse, he did say they could re-evaluate my high risk-ness at this app coming, so its sort of a big deal!


----------



## firsttimer1

> No scan for me FT! I don't want people waiting on scan results, especially as I probably wont be on to update tomorrow!

sorry loo - meant newfie and blessed :)

urgh. cooking a roast as DH didnt want dominos. reallllly dont want it so going to end up with a sandwich :cry: Im sooo funny with chicken atm :(

emera - ahhhh i see; well roll on tuesday then so you can hv lots of peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- i wouldnt worry about the furniture too much :hugs: like you said, they will want their own cute kid stuff in a couple years.

yay for scans ladies!!!! im glad to see others have one as well. i want to see how big he is getting. although i know its not totally accurate, i still want to see. with my last 2 babies they have found problems at the 32 weeks scan, so im hoping this one will be lovely and no issues. 

i have to agree with emera on the babies/kids clothes. it all depends on where you get them from. i have outfits that say they are 6 months, but are bigger than 12 months outfits i have. and it only gets crazier as they grow. :wacko:


----------



## lauraclili

I think the Ikea stuff is brilliant! And no judgement from me. My DH is a gadget and design freak and he chose what we were getting because it does cool things like transform into new furniture over time. However, I refused to let him have it new so we bought it on eBay instead! 

Good luck in Wales tomorrow Loo I hope you have a lovely day rather than a sad one. Think about the lovely new house and all the fun and new experiences you are going to have there. 

Lozza, any furniture is good, any progress is good. :) 

FT sorry about the lack of dominoes. If its any comfort, I had pizza at lunch time and it's given me wicked heartburn!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

well done loo on conquering Ikea.

We have done something very similar, we have the 4 drawer white malm drawers with a changing mat on (£45) and a john lewis cotbed (£160) plus some cheap ikea curtains in white (£30) and then wall stickers! great minds think alike!!

study now has one coat of apple white paint on it. we are covering beige so unfortunately i think it is going to need 3 coats.

DTD with hubs this afternoon and looks like i have colstrum...... not going to say any more but hubs a bit shocked! lol


----------



## MissyBlaze

What is the benefit of a 3 wheel pushchair over a 4 wheeler? OH has his heart set on a 3 wheeler and i'm not quite sure if there's a major benefit!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mrs Cupcake said:


> DTD with hubs this afternoon and looks like i have colstrum...... not going to say any more but hubs a bit shocked! lol

Haaa, this happened to us too! OH hasn't quite recovered since. Poor guy.


----------



## emera35

I have had a 3 wheeler Missy, it was fine, although I've only ever had a dirt cheap 4 wheeled one, so its hard to compare. 3 wheelers are meant to be better for off road and stuff and meant to be more manoeuvrable generally, although I'd say that's more to do with design rather than number of wheels. I think that's the basic difference though, 4 wheels for streets, 3 wheels for off road :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Just watching "I didn't know I was pregnant" ... I just dooooont get it lol! 

ladies this excess gas is just killing me :blush:


----------



## MsCrow

I'm looking to get a 3 wheeler, this evening if I'm lucky on an auction. We've been looking at the Mountain Buggy range as where we live it's semi rural but the model I'm after is an urban one too. I was restricted by the gap in the wall where I'll take the buggy, behind the house, is 60cm wide. This sort of restricts your options! My brother and SIL have a very sturdy Out 'n About which I also rate - both are extremely light, less than 10kg. Personal preference really but when it rains here, it's a mud pit, there's cobbles everywhere and the hills are literally vertiginous, I need an all terrain buggy!

On furniture, the only specialised bit of furniture we bought was this changing unit though it's an older model with three drawers. I always remember my brother saying how much he loved coming home from work and spending ages changing my nephew on a similar model, playing music and dancing about. Aside from that we'll buy a cotbed when we're ready so it can grow with the baby and we'll look for a vintage tallboy or small gentleman's wardrobe as they have useful drawers and a small hanging space. All our bedroom furniture is antique so I'd just personally prefer to go that way....and it's cheaper as we're blessed to have a local Emmaus.

Glowstar, I've been getting very strong jabs that have made me yelp in pain or shock. :wacko: I managed to get MrC's hand around my side in time as I lay in bed so he felt what I've been going on about these past few weeks. He was shocked it was that strong!

Well, just booked train tickets so I shall be away in Yorkshire and London from 27th Jan to 1st Feb doing personal development/work things, not contract work things. Aside from visiting my parents around my birthday, mid February, these will be the last journey's away before the baby....hopefully. Though MrC was quick to point out I wouldn't be alone....might see if I can get a ticket to the opera as a last hurrah...or maybe to see Orchestra Beobab. Or, I might just go to my favourite Japanese restaurant called Hazuki.


----------



## Glowstar

Loo - regarding furniture I think you've done the right thing :winkwink: 
We don't have a Nursery nut we bought the white Aneboda drawers from Ikea for £30! and we have a lovely white cot bed which was given to us. We bought a new mattress from Amazon that cost £44.99 delivered and I have to say it got 5/5 on reviews and I'm not surprised it's the equivalent of ones I have seen in shops £100+. 
We also bought a cot top changer, this one https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Cot-Changer-Slide-Shelf/dp/B000JDWCO0?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_2&nodeId=44365031&sr=1-2&qid=1327267994&pf_rd_r=1F15XX8EB0M49129KVH8&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=44365031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5 except we didn't get it from Mothercare. There is a lady who has a GORGEOUS baby stall on Ashton indoor market and she sells slight seconds but the stuff is all new! she has amazing bargains on prams, cots, bedding basically everything baby related. We got the cot top changer for £35 boxed :thumbup: she also has the same stall on Smithfield Market every Sunday :winkwink:
When I want a new Buggy I am def going to her for one as she has all the top brands including Quinny etc and they are almost all half price!

Just had a lovely tea at my Sisters :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

MrsCrow - The stall in Ashton or Smithfield on a Sunday is a must to visit if you don't get lucky on your auction. She really has some fantastic buys :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Watched Call the Midwife, really enjoying it I have to say! :)

Cupcake - your poor shocked OH :lol: I didn't leak before last time, but did have an incident afterwards when I was in the shower, OH came in and asked if I wanted a cuppa and I turned round and sprayed him in the face with milk! :rofl: hot showers make one flow quite freely! :haha:

Bumpy is kicking up a storm this evening! Also seems to have moved a bit as my poor bladder is being a lot less leaky! :dance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i also watched Call the Midwife and enjoyed it too.

watching Birdsong now. i have read the book a few times although many years ago and i cant really remember what happens... its good so far.


----------



## MsCrow

Oh rats, I totally forgot Call the Midwife, too busy listening to music.

Thanks Glowy, I'll definitely go look on a Sunday soon. I wish I knew if she stocked Mountain Buggy now! I'm not kidding, 60cm width is quite a restriction.


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmm I'm not sure but I'm going next Sunday so will certainly have a look for you :winkwink: She def does 3 wheelers though but not sure of brand. I think it's just a case that it's just what she gets and when she gets it. 
I get all my Loo rolls from Smithfield...£6 for LOADS and good quality. I like to have a wander round on a Sunday morning just because there's absolutely allsorts!!


----------



## lauraclili

Just caught up with Call the Midwife - thought it started at 9 :dohh: Thought it was really good though. :D


----------



## Glowstar

I haven't watched any of it yet, I've recorded both episodes and will try and watch it this week when OH at the Gym. It does look good though :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

hope everyone gets their strollers/buggys they want! we are getting a double that has 3 wheels. i have had several with 4 wheels and they dont seem to maneuver as well. we have been doing a lot of comparing since we sold our last double and found the perfect one. the handle is adjustable since im short and DH is a giant. both seats lean back all the way and sit up really good too. there is a big basket underneath, which has been an issue with some of our other ones. the best part is that it seems to turn really easily with the 3 wheels. although i dont know if its cuz it has 3 wheels or cuz its also a jogging stroller???


----------



## MsCrow

Yay, won the buggy. Shall pick it up when I'm in London! What a relief; my parents are buying it for us which is very kind but I was loathed for them to be buying a new one at full price plus a carrycot. This has only been used as a second/car buggy for 9 months and it's in my favourite colour way.


----------



## emera35

Yay, well done MsC! How satisfying to have that sorted out :)

Currently draped over my birthing ball dreading having to move to go to bed, in loads of pain this evening :( seriously doubt I could sleep on the ball though, mores the pity!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay mrsc!!!!!!! great job :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Argh, can't sleep again! Having a massive "I'm going to have a baby in a few weeks" flap! I really thought it would be easier to get my head round it the 2nd time round, but apparently not. :wacko: 

Wish it wouldn't keep me awake though!


----------



## wondertwins

Good evening, laddies. Just wanted to check in with a quick hello. 

It's been a very crafty weekend for me. I'm nearly finished with the boys' mobile which is so cute! Plus I made some simple wall hangings with their initials to hang above their beds. :flower: Once everything is hung, I'll take pictures. :)

Hope everyone has had a decent weekend. :hugs:

P.S. Cupcake, yikes about your colostrum discovery! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Oh dear MrsCupcake, that's one of my fears. We DTD today for the first time since I've been sick. I have to say the sex part itself was great :winkwink: But afterwards I got 3 or 4 actual contractions. Kinda freaked me out, they weren't strong but the were more uncomfortable then the BH. 
FT- I don't get that show either. The women talk about no weight gain but I haven't gained any weight either and I well look pregnant. :wacko:
Glow/Loo- Our biggest purchase for the baby's room was the glider at $239. The crib, the mattress, and the change table second hand (but never used) for $75! I'm all for saving money. :thumbup:
MsC- My stroller has 4 wheels. Most of the 3 wheelers I see are the jogging ones. Around here anyways. :shrug:
Emera- :rofl: I can't believe you squirted your DH in the face. :rofl: My husband would die laughing if I did that!


----------



## blessedmomma

emera-:hugs: it doesnt change no matter how many you have. you would think you'd have it all together after a couple at least, but its always a new experience.

newfie- how are you feeling??? infection all cleared up?


----------



## KellyC75

The internet company sent me the wrong modem :growlmad: So I cant go wireless until the end of the week!

It makes it hard for me to get online, as LO keeps trying to pull wires/press buttons! :comp:

Hope you are all well :flower:

I get my csection date on Wednesday ~ Eeekk! Its coming round so fast! :baby:


----------



## loolindley

Kelly - great to hear from you!!! Can't wait to hear when your C Section is! Will you still be going full term do you think?

Mrs Cupcake - Oh dear!!!!! I think I should be grateful that mine havent started leaking yet! I dont think I could cope with that!

MsC - Huzzah for ebay purchaces! I applaud you! x

AFM - After about 5 hours broken sleep (before the day when I have the _most_ to do :shrug:), and lots of crying, I have decided that I need to do something about my weight. I feel like I have lost control completely, which on someone a lot slimmer wouldn't be as much of an issue, but for me is just rediculous. It was the start of a double chin that did it, followed by my first stand on the scales in about 3 months. I know that if I carry on the way I am I could be a stone heavier by the time this lo comes, and I _know_ that I wont be able to get my head around a healthy eating plan with a new baby to get used to, so I am hoping that by joining now I can get into a routine with it, that could be easier (not easy!) to carry on after the baby comes. I feel sp fed up with myself. Unfortunately I can't get to a class until Thursday because of going back to Wales this morning, but I fully intend to be there and to do some damage limitation in the coming weeks.


----------



## waula

Hi Lads - eventually back home after our little holiday to Suffolk - was lovely and chilled but man I do NOT want to go back to work this morning!

Had a quick catch up - sorry, but nearly 1800 pages?!!? No "leaking" at this end, pram ordered but not arrived, loving the bargainous nursery furniture (ours was a display set from a closing down shop that was £700 down to £200 and included a mattress and free delivery and was all set up already...couldn't say no!), re-using an old ikea rocking chair in nursery that i've re-covered, bump feeling pretty "tight" and had hideous insomnia/upper back pain whilst on holiday which led to a lot of early mornings much to DH disgust!

33 weeks today. well that's scary! but amazing - thought I'd never get here and feeling all the kicks/rolls just makes me so happy... seems to have dawned on DH that we've got a little one coming - he's started reading all he can on babies!!!

Right, off to work BRRRRRRR! but only go 6.5days left :smug: wooo!!!!

hope all is well lads xxxxx


----------



## waula

Loo - :hugs: hormones + scales in the morning after a sleepless night - are you mad?!!!!!!!! Don't beat yourself up about it though - nothing wrong with a bit of healthy eating routine but don't go mad - now is really not the time with hormones flying round and variable self images!!!! sending lots of love to you xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Thanks hun. I just want to gain some control back whilst I feel I still can :hugs:

Glad you had a nice time away, it sounded perfect and really relaxing. I am insanely jealous!

Have a nice day with the cows! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning!

congrats on the pram purchase Mrs C

Kelly - exciting news about your soon to be announced C-section date. at least you will have th certainty of knowing when it is going to happen! jealous

Loo - try not to stress about your weight too much. A healthy eating plan is probably a good idea and will hopefully give you some control and is a good habit to get into!

scary contractions Newfie. I have BH post- dtd but nothing as strong as that. maybe the myth about sex starting things off is true?

Glad you had a good holiday Waula, its so nice to get away. I dont know when we will next get away, we dont have anything planned for this summer because of the baby but i want to do something... will have to see how we are coping and how the finances are coping too


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yuk!! I had such terrible acid reflux last night that I've got a really sore throat this morning.. I think it's burnt :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Uuuurrrrggghh everyone its Monday morning :cry:

Morning waula and welcome back sounds like you had a lovely break and soooo jealous of your 6.5 days left (very accurate:winkwink:). Hope your back pain etc eases up:hugs:

Cupcake - :haha: for the colostrum accident. I really wanted to dtd with hubby yesterday morning...he went for the sleeping in whilst i got laptop out for bnb action and general internet surfing...ooops. I probably could have given him a bigger hint...he is just presuming i am not in the mood at all recently.....it is hit and miss and the poor guy is having difficulty mindreading:haha:. No milk generation over here...

Emera - impressive milk production, you think your body knows exactly what to do cos that seems far more 'advanced' than any or us ladies? Sorry you cant sleep.......i am sure you never stop worrying whether its you first, second or 6th like our blessed. I am worried about knowing what the hell to do with it????!!!! But you have different worries with juggling too....it will come natural i am sure

Mscrow - oooh congrats on the ebay purchase....it is always satisfying when you win something on there. I have never done it too often....i get all agitated :haha:

Loo - sorry you are feeling down about weight etc babe....i agree with waula...hormones and scales do not mix well. Dont go overboard but if its going to make you feel alot better then get into that healthy eating now.........perhaps try alot more walking but are still having back troubles? Would it aggravate that or help? :shrug:. I am goi g to try to make an effort to walk more when i go on mat leave and i am very aware that third trimester is the weight gain one...so trying to limit my bad food intake.

Soooooo afm.....i am fed up its Monday already. I want to give up work now. Co sidering bringing forward leaving date by another week and taking another week annual leave but i have purposely left 5 days in the 'pot' so that when i come back to work in January and company maybr doesnt let me do a 4 day week....i can at least take a few weeks of 4 days using those in January.....might help ease me back in. 
Oh yeah and spoke to my boss about the works do....24th-25th Feb and sha had already booked me in to going along, be a nice farewell she thought (she is lovely).....she knows i am concerns about going into labour and beijg able to get back....it is only 5pm on the Friday and leave again Saturday at midday (could probably miss that meeting and head off) so i think it will be ok. Would you ladies go along?

Sorry for monday essay :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Where abouts is the do? I think you will be fine going. Like my midwife says, just take your notes with you 'just incase' :haha: Just watch your energy levels and try and pace yourself! :hugs:

I think thats what has been my problem, the fact that I can't do excercise because of my sciatica, nor do any normal household things like hoovering, cleaning etc. I've also had to stop walking the dog daily because I just cant keep up with them. That combined with eating crap like I was doing before I stopped exercising has piled on the weight. Going to slimming world isn't really about 'dieting' at this point, more the structure and control that I'm not providing myself. Am also going to bring back my swimming cossie from Wales, because a few laps in the pool may ease the back pain AND be beneficial exercise-wise.


----------



## mitchnorm

I thought about swimming after i posted....not really my thing but i know it is really good in pregnancy and easy on the back. :hugs:

Oh and work do venue is about 1 1/2-2 hours drive away


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - i'd say go for it. You can always pull out at the last minute if you change your mind, they'll understand. Take your notes and find out where the nearest maternity unit is. Can DH come with you and have the night in the hotel? If they're paying for your room it's probably a double so won't cost company any more - not much fun for him staying in while you go out but might be worth considering?

Loo - have a good trip back to Wales and swimming should be great for you. Maybe you could walk laps of a shallow pool if swimming is too much for your back? Or is there an aqua-natal class you could join? They're usually run by physio/midwife so will be able to tailor for your sciatica.

MsC - great news about the Mountain Buggy! I love winning ebay stuff. Trying to sell a few bits here and there to finance newer purchases. I paid for Matalan order using paypal which meant it was funded by ebay sales!

AFM - breast feeding antenatal class this morning. Have my teddy bear packed and ready to pretend to feed. Should be entertaining.


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning guys!!!

I can never catch up over the weekend, so sorry if i have missed anything. Still only 3 babies so glad to see everyone's LO's are still cooking! 

Mitch i think it would be fine for you to go as long as like everyone else has said your prepared with your notes and things. Labour takes a lot longer than 2 hours so you'd be able to get yourself back home even if it did happen. Like lozza said is there anyway you OH can go just incase? Pretty sure everything would be fine though. it's unlikely that anything would happen on that one night anyway.

I know your worries though, we're going to in the inlaws this week and even though i'll only be 34 nearly 35 weeks I'm still scared something will happen and seeing as they live over 4 hours away I'm making sure my hospital bag is done and we take the car seat lol. However FIL is a doctor and MIL was a nurse so will probably actually be better off going into labour there lol. 

AFM - feeling really shitty again today, think i've got another UTI so drinking alot of water to hopefully make it go away. It's so painful when Poppet is kicking down there though and feeling pretty sore down there. However it;s my OH's birthday tomorrow so i've got loads to do today.


----------



## Glowstar

Yay MsC for winning the Auction :thumbup:

Waula - glad you had a fab time and lucky you for only have 6.5 days left....I've got 4 weeks 3 days :cry:

Mitch - I think you should go :thumbup: it's not that far away and as long as you take your notes.

It took me 2 hours to get to work this morning...in which time I ate half a packet of jaffa cakes in the car :blush: I absolutely hate the MF***in60 though...I am struggling with all the travelling now it's getting me down, I just want to finish work :brat:


----------



## firsttimer1

*MOOORNINGGGG*

*Crow *- yay for getting that pram! :)
*Emera*- i really hope u got some sleep and feel better today? :hugs:
*Cupcake* - was it you whos colostrum has come in? think mine has too :wacko:
*WT*- Cant wait to see a piccie of your finished mobile :)
*Kelly *- cant wait for your C-sec date :)
*Missy*- what did you squirt your OH with? I missed that story. Is it the obvious.... :sick: .... :haha:
*Loo* - :hugs: hunni xxx Eat healthily but as waula sd, dont beat yourself up :hugs:
*Waula* - so glad u had an ace holiday... and not long left of work for you! :dance:
*Wudluv* - i get acid reflux too.... its nasty :( 
*Mitch* - i would go to the work do!
*Lozza*- enjoy your class! Update us after xx
*L&L *- sorry your feeling poop hunni, but yay for bday planning!
*Glowie *- Urgh 2 hours? and jaffa cakes? Blllleuuuurgh! lol ;)

*Call the midwife thingy *- not watching it so feel very left out LOL

*Buggies* - not sure on all benefits of 3 wheelers but thought they were mainly for joggers and going ''off road'' as it were :shrug:

*AFM*..... i think as i said to cupcake; my colustrum (sp?) has come in??? :wacko: well... i woke up this morning and there were two wet patches at boob level..... im 50% excited that my body is working and 50% FREAAAAKKKKKEDDDDD OOOOOUUUUUT! 
Plus at first i thought my waters had broke..... :haha:

weight - weighed myself this morning and im the same weight as last week (so +23pounds since start) but i feel HUGE! feel like i have the start of a double chin :cry: and thought i would be healthy today but DH bought some scones, jam and clotted cream..... im pregnant.... i cant resist that!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for the advice ladies....I think I will go. I did think about dragging my OH along as the room is paid for an it is extenuatiing circumstances for sure. Not sure how the logistics will work out with him being at work....he may not be able to leave early as he has a big meeting....but could always follow me up. May pitch the idea to him....I am sure he would be fine and I would feel far more comfortable going :thumbup:

Glow - traffic sucks.....nightmare of my life....I have to hit the M25 if I travel to the office......M3 / M4/M40 section so thats always a joy. Seems like we are finishing work about the same time....my last working day is 24th Feb, yours a little earlier?

Lozza - enjoy the BF class.....mine was good but weirdly put me off it more than the other way around. I am sure that wasnt her objective :haha:

L&L - sorry you are feeling a bit shitty.....but yeah for LO moving around alot...mine had a quiet day yesterday...got me worried. Kicking up a storm since I got up this morning :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

Glow - Sorry it took you so long to get to work :( your last weeks will fly by though.

FT - my boobs have been leaking alot for a while and i have even started to wear breast pads when I'm wearing a top that i know it will show through (is going through some bra's quite easily) I was ready for it to happen when baby was here or even a few weeks before but mine have been going for ages. I'm changing my bed covers every other day now! It's worrying me how bad it will be when baby is here. 

Mitch - sure your OH will work something out to come with you.


----------



## littleANDlost

oh also anyone who is worrying about baby not being head down (like me) there is a post in third tri that has asked when babies become engaged and most women posting are saying there LO's aren't yet head down and most are 36 weeks plus and they don't seem to worried, in fact one women is overdue and LO is not head down and she said that her midwife doesn't seem worried at all. so I'm going to stop worrying about that and know that LO will go down whenever she is ready even if it's right before i pop!


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> oh also anyone who is worrying about baby not being head down (like me) there is a post in third tri that has asked when babies become engaged and most women posting are saying there LO's aren't yet head down and most are 36 weeks plus and they don't seem to worried, in fact one women is overdue and LO is not head down and she said that her midwife doesn't seem worried at all. so I'm going to stop worrying about that and know that LO will go down whenever she is ready even if it's right before i pop!

Thanks L&L - I have been a little worried about this.....but more so as I dont know what position my LO is in at all and midwife didnt seem too sure....hope she has better luck at my 34 week appt. Although she didnt seem concerned....I want to know :growlmad:. She may be head down already!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - glad im not alone on leaking lol!

Babies turning around - when is it that they run out of room then? My mw said at some point they prob wont turn due to room restriction and have to be ''helped'' to turn? :shrug: Digger has been head down since week 25 but im panicked that he/she has turned as im suddenly feeling movement alot lower??!! That wud be just typical :haha:

Our annual Zumba curry night has been arranged - for March 13th! The night before my due date... PERFECT! if digger isnt here already i shall be ordering a hot curry :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh I could really eat a curry right now....yummy!!!!!

One of my friends plays in a band and they have a gig scheduled in Ascot (about 10 min drive up the road) for the 10th March....3 days before due date...if baby hasnt showed up by then, I am seriously considering going along. Loud music and the vibrations might kick start the contractions :happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm not to sure how the moving round bit works. I'm gonna speak to my MW about it all on wednesday as it has really been playing on my mind. I've been bouncing on my ball so much my bum muscles have muscles now! (i wish) It's not working though i can still feel her long ways and there is definitely nothing going on at the bottom of my bump just the sides and on top. i think she is laying with her back to the floor and her hands and feet facing upwards if that makes sense. so totally the wrong way round!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Babies turning around - when is it that they run out of room then? My mw said at some point they prob wont turn due to room restriction and have to be ''helped'' to turn? :shrug: Digger has been head down since week 25 but im panicked that he/she has turned as im suddenly feeling movement alot lower??!! That wud be just typical :haha:

How do you know Diggers been head down since week 25? Could your midwife tell just by feeling? Dont think you had a scan did you?


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch - u live 10mins from Ascot? Thats where i was born   *

L&L - im sure there is still plenty of time for LO to spin. its confusing isnt it?

Yup MW started feeling my tummy from week 25 and has put in my notes at every appt that baby is head down. Ob and then consulgtant confirmed it as well at 28 weeks (or 30 weeks - when ever i saw them). 
BUT im concerned that movement feels a bit diff now - kinda lower? :shrug: May just be that the general movements have changed..... but if :baby: ISSSS still head down then they like boxing or head banging thats for sure :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

has no one else had the MW confirm where baby is just by feeling? :wacko:

Mitch - did yours say why she didnt know? Maybe it depends which way their back is facing etc etc


----------



## mitchnorm

My midwife had a good feel about at my 31 week appt....bit uncomfortable to be honest...then stated she wasnt 100% sure...but thought head was up in ribs....back pointing out to righthand side (which makes sense cos always hard there) and feet down in pelvic area. So oblique not back to back )which is good) but breech currently. She didnt seem totally convinced and said it didnt really matter at this stage....she said she will check at 34 weeks and then see where we are :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

my midwife has told us from about 25 weeks that she is long ways when she checks heart beat and thats just by feeling my belly, though she has never been to sure which side is bum and which side is head so atleast it's not just us.

Does anyone else think they will miss being pregnant. i wont miss the bad bit (no sleep lots of wee and swamp crotch) but will miss having a constant moving belly and knowing she is in there. I know i'll have a baby but i quite like being the only person with this connection right now. 
Hadn't really thought about it before but OH was saying he wasn't sure if he wanted to cut the cord as he didn't want to be the one who broke that connection. I've told him if anyone is to do it i;d want it to be him and now he;s excited that it will be like an operation and he'll get to use the 'cutty' things.


----------



## firsttimer1

well im sure our LOs have a good couple of weeks to turn around during still... and even after that im sure they can be helped to turn :hugs: Will become clearer at our 34wk appts im sure :hugs:

L&L - ahhhh bless ur OH :) tell him to think of cutting the cord as officially bringing baby into the world LOL :)

I was saying the other day that im going to reallllllllllllllllllllllly miss feeling digs roll and punch inside me :( BUT of course they will be here and we will hear them, rock them etc.... but yeh... will miss it.


----------



## firsttimer1

Have u all seen Amys update on connie (page 47)?

she is one month old today - thats gone so fast its scary. There are new piccies and she just looks delightful :cloud9: and she cried for first time....... its made me well up :cry:


----------



## littleANDlost

yea i read that this morning! she looks amazing! I'm so glad she was, and is, such a little fighter! I'm always thinking of Amy and her family and will probably be doing so for a very long time.


----------



## mitchnorm

I have just been on to check.....how lovely!! So pleased for Amy :kiss:

Have you also checked out the video of Keira, Skadis LO, on her thread....so active and alert and then gets sleepy...it is sooo cute...I also cried a little at that


----------



## littleANDlost

i didn't know Skadis has a thread, does anyone have a link as I;m not sure how i can find it.


hmmm what to have for lunch? I miss the ease of my pack lunch lol, i might start making myself one again when i make OH's.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - here is a link to skadis thread... just about to wtach the video :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/843407-waters-broke-huge-update-page-8-a.html

Im eating a bacon s/w for lunch..... there goes my healthy eating :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> L&L - here is a link to skadis thread... just about to wtach the video :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/843407-waters-broke-huge-update-page-8-a.html
> 
> Im eating a bacon s/w for lunch..... there goes my healthy eating :haha:

Was just about to post same link.....video link to Youtube is on Page 22 and there are some more recent photos on Page 26 :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh I am getting there with hospital bag now.....pretty much done. Just gotta put in baby clothes (cant decide which to take :haha:) and some coming home clothes for me.....then last minute things like maternity notes and make up bag as I leave the house.

Have you bothered packing some things for OH? I have decided he can throw his own clothes, snacks and camera etc in a bag....I dont need to do that!


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks ladies - I;m feeling quite emotional right now. Keira is doing amazing and to think our babies are that size in us perhaps even bigger is so mind boggerling.

Mitch what sort of clothes are you taken for LO, i don't know on sizes or how much i will need or what she will need to wear. I know i will need something to take her home in but what will she be in as soon as she is born? I've told OH if he wants anything to add it to my bag but i wont do it for him. 

FT - bacon sandwich sounds nice but greasy food gives me heartburn. i might have some soup. or some mac and cheese!!! mmmmm cheese!


----------



## firsttimer1

Im doing my bag on week 35 and cant wait :dance:

Im going to pack OHs stuff as if i dont, he will forget something and be moannnninnnggg :rofl:

EDIT: L&L isnt mac&cheese greasy :haha: I dont eat it so have no idea lol :) Bacon sarny went down well... followed by an apple to ease the guilt :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

https://spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/belly-mapping

someone just posted this in third try, way to much effort for me to do right now but might give it a go when i'm bored with nothing to do,

meant to help you tell where your baby is in your belly!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks L&L - going to check out that link cos baby is having a right old party in my belly today and I am sure there are different body parts in different places than usual :haha:

Regards baby clothes.....alot of these hospital bag help threads have mentioned 2/3 vests/onesies and 2/3 babygros, hat/s, blanket and then a coming home outfit. I am taking 3 vests and 3 babygros/sleepsuits plus maybe 2-3 little hats, 2 blankets and the coming outfit (probably including a snowsuit, but lighter weight one). Oh and maybe some socks/mitts depending on the coming home outfit and whether they will be needed....i.e. footless outfit

I am doing hubby a bag list but not doing it for him :thumbup:


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - nah i seem fine with that, pasta and cheese is fine lol. i still can't decide what to eat. im hungry but don't fancy anything. hmmmmmm

EDIT- Mitch - im thinking that i'd rather take to much than to little so i think i'm going to take things in all different sizes just in case.


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> EDIT- Mitch - im thinking that i'd rather take to much than to little so i think i'm going to take things in all different sizes just in case.

Oh yeah sizes....sorry. I am taking up to 7.5lbs for vests (maybe a couple up to 10lbs just in case) and then sleepsuits in same.....so maybe total 5 vests and 5 sleepsuits...they are only little so shouldnt take up to much room. Going home outfit - I have a couple of ideas which are first baby sizes, up to 9lbs so should fit her (unless I have a mahossive baby - if so hubby will pop home :haha:)

I want mac and cheese now.....how you making yours L&L???


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for link L&L, gonna take a look in a sec ;) enjoy whatever u have for lunch :)

mitch - yer perhaps i will do DH a list and then he can actually do the packing lol. 

whats the visitor hours at your maternity ward? At ours is 10am-10pm for partners and an hour in AM and an hour in PM for other visitors (prob wont have any myself until home). x bit scared of being in mat ward overnight without DH :wacko:


----------



## littleANDlost

we got taught how to make it in school when i was 12 and i've always made it that way since lol, just a simple cheese sauce with flour milk butter and cheese on pasta, sometime i will add cheese on top and stick it in the oven for a bit but depends how hungry i am and if i can wait lol.


----------



## citymouse

Hello, lads! 

MsC, hurray for winning your auction! 

Mitch, I say leave work early. There's no point in being a wreck by the time baby arrives!

Kelly, crazy that you get your c-section date! You're getting so close!

L&L, I'm not sure if I'll miss being pregnant or not. I've had it pretty easy so far but I think I'll like being able to see the baby more than feeling her. Although I'm sure we'll all miss the ease of feeding a baby via the placenta. :haha:

Blessed, glad you picked your stroller!

WT, I want photos of your craftiness. 

Keira and Connie are such precious little girls, amazing to think they're so much like our babies only out there fighting for it! 

AFM... :sleep: It's 5 am and I'm wide awake (since about 4). My head got stuck on the logistics of putting together Ikea furniture and I couldn't think about anything else or even try to sleep. Maybe it's karma... we bought baskets for the linen closet and told the cashier we had eight, but when we got home and unstacked them, DH had picked up nine. :rofl: We'll pay for the extra one next time we go. In the mean time, it's haunting me.

Furniture-wise, we're going cheap, too. The crib is new but it was just a little over $200, and my mom bought my glider. The rest of the furniture will be dressers and shelves we've had forever. Of course we both have to have new office furniture so that's expensive when all added up, but at least it's for us and not for the baby. :haha:

Had our hospital tour yesterday. Such a waste of time! The whole thing could have taken 20 minutes but it was almost two hours. The lady spent most of her time talking about which parking lot to park in and how to get to one parking lot if you started from the other... only she didn't know any of the street names around the hospital! She's worked there for years! She just succeeded in confusing people who aren't familiar with the hospital (my doctor's office is around the corner from L&D so I'm there all the time). The rooms themselves are nice, the baby is always with you, and there's a bed on the side for DH. 

I may have overdone it as far as Ikea, the tour, cleaning up the linen closet (found FOUR duvet covers we no longer use!) and trying to get my office ready for painting. I guess I'll know tomorrow. Obviously I'm not tired enough to sleep. :coffee:


----------



## mitchnorm

These are my visiting hours for Frimley Park - looks like I am going to have more time without hubby :cry:

Maternity 
For partners only: 9am to 1pm and 3pm to 9pm
For general visiting: 3pm to 5pm and 7pm to 8pm

I am planning to not allow any visitors (apart from hubby) until I get home. Maybe SIL IF I am in for a few days....but not otherwise.


----------



## littleANDlost

FT - OH thinks that he is going to be able to stay nights with me as they let him last time, though this time will be different and he wont listen to me that they will MAKE him leave. Last time we had our own room and it was kinda like a cheap hotel room lol (microwave and kettle and everything) but it wasn't a mat ward, i got taken to the early pregnancy ward so there were no babies around. 

the website says
'Partners can visit between 9am and 9pm.
Normal visiting hours: 2.30-4pm, 7-8.30pm'


EDIT - city mouse your crazy being up so early!


----------



## newfielady

Blessed- feeling much better thanks. ;)


> scary contractions Newfie. I have BH post- dtd but nothing as strong as that. maybe the myth about sex starting things off is true?

 Makes you wonder doesn't it.
Headed to my scan shortly. I'll be sure to share when I get home.


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning, dearies. :flower:

Kelly- It's good to hear from you! Sorry about the modem situation, but we'll be happy to chat with LO. :)

Loo- Oh, sweetie. Stressing out about weight during pregnancy stinks. Of course it's a great idea to put a healthy eating routine into place now before LO arrives, but please don't stress yourself out about it. :hugs: 

Waula- Only 6.5 days left? :happydance: Good for you!!!! I'm sure the cows will miss you though. :haha:

L&L- I will not miss pregnancy!!! However, I will miss feeling the babies inside of me. There's something very comforting about feeling your baby that close to you. :cloud9: It was the same when DS was born. For several months, anytime I had gas bubbles in my tummy, I would just sit there and smile remember the sensation. :haha:

Mitch- I have my hospital bag packed too -- except for baby's clothes. My mom knitted two precious little hats that I want the boys to wear home, and I plan to buy some simple sleepers that match. I just don't know if I should buy the super small newborn sizes or the regular newborn sizes.

FT- So sweet of you to pack your DH's bag. My hubby is so dang picky that I wouldn't dare. I'll be in the hospital for at least 4 days due to having a C-section, so there will be plenty of time for him to run home and get what he needs.

AFM.... The reality that I'm going to have TWO babies to watch over is starting to hit me pretty hard. My life is currently so simple and smooth. I have a good career; I travel when I want to; DS is completely independent and sweet. I thought I was done with babies. Now, life is about to be incredibly different. I guess because I'm a bit older, I feel like I'm moving backwards. :shock::headspin::shock: Don't get me wrong... I'm so excited to meet these little boys!!! And I get all mushy thinking about the sweet and wonderful things that I will get to experience because of them. But I'm also a bit scared thinking about all the work too.


----------



## citymouse

It makes sense since it's a shared ward, but I still can't believe your OHs have to leave. But most of you are only planning to be there one night, right?


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - i doubt they will ask your OH to leave you in the middle of the day unless they think u need to rest etc. Besides... you may be in labour at that point and not even be there the following day at that point :hugs:

L&L - uh-oh ur DH is going to be disappointed then lol; oh well - you DID try to tell him ;)

Rashy - shut your brain down and get some :sleep: women! You will be EXHAUSTED today otherwise :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Newfie - yay for scan cant wait for update :)

WT - sometimes i get scared too, its only just dawning on me just how different things are about to become. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> Rashy - shut your brain down and get some :sleep: women! You will be EXHAUSTED today otherwise :hugs:

It's up to you all to bore me to sleep. :sleep:

WT, my neighbors had twins and the first few months were about getting a routine--then their lives got much smoother. They actually get out and about a lot more than they used to. They're always going somewhere with the babies. I'm sure once you hit your stride it will be tons of fun. 

It's just hit me how many places we have for the baby to sit or lie down. The bouncer, the crib, the sleeper, the pack & play, the bumbo seat, the jumparoo, the swing, the high chair, the car seat/stroller... it makes sense because all they do is sit/lie around but it still seems like a lot. :rofl:

The sleeper or pack & play will probably live downstairs permanently. But still!


----------



## lozza1uk

18000 posts!

I'll check visiting hours but i did hear we can pay £40 to get a private room overnight rather than be in the maternity ward. Will wait until the hospital tour to see if that's true. 

Antenatal class was good, people are getting chattier with each other now so might meet up with some of them afterward hopefully. The midwife did rather ram BF down our throats (as I was expecting) with things like BF makes babies more intelligent, you won't find an obese BF child, they're never ill etc etc. Formula feeding wasn't mentioned, other than to discourage it! I sat there trying to keep my eyebrows from raising too high. I'm still happy to BF, i just don't think they should be quite so dismissive of formula, i imagine people who want to BF and fail for one reason or another will feel very guilty which is wrong IMO.

Just bought some pick & mix sweets, mmm


----------



## littleANDlost

If i have baby first thing in the morning they may let me go home by the night right? that is what i am holding out for! 
My aunty lives 5 mins from the hospital and has said he can go stay there the nights i'm in so he is closer, his brother got to stay in with his wife when she had her little girl but I'm not sure why and that was a different hospital. i think he will end up fighting to stay but he wont get very far. Then again he may be so tired depending o nthe birth that he needs to go home to have a nap.

EDIT lozza - i agree that BF is put forwarding in a way that could make women who are unable to BF or who BF for a while but are unable to BF for a long period of time feel guilty for this. All options should be explained and explored with out opinion in things like that.


----------



## wondertwins

Why don't they let partners stay overnight? Are you sharing a room with another mama? I'm such a baby that I'm sad that I'll have to spend 2 hours in recovery without DH. I can't imagine spending the whole night without him after just having baby. Fortunately, they have a couch-bed in each room for partners.

C'Mouse- I'm laughing at the thought of your Ikea-guilt induced insomnia. If it makes you rest better, I assure you that I've bought plenty of things from Ikea only to discover when I got home that I had a damaged version. I'm the worst about taking things back, so Ikea got away with those. So I'll share my karma with you, and it will all be even. :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

WT over here we will go on a ward that could have a few other mamas and babies with us.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning ladies from over the pond....was it our talk of bacon sarnies, mac and cheese and general food/lunch chat that guided you onto here....Mouse so early for you....but food wins everytime eh :haha::winkwink:

WT - I sometimes forget both you and Glow are sort of starting again....like a second faimly creation....how exciting!!! I bet everyone just expects you to know what to do and it will all come back naturally.....at least with 2 its unchartered territory :happydance:...Scary.....scary enough with one but I sure you will be fabulous!!!:kiss:

FT - thats the maternity ward visiting times.....I guess hubby will be with me continuously whilst I am in delivery room. I dont know about other visitors there but I wont be accepting them. Visiting hours only come into effect when they move you to mat ward.

Mouse - jealous that you guys get your own little room / bed for OH etc etc. But if everything goes according to plan, they like to get you home in about 24 hours (some even quicker - I have heard some are same day, within 6 hours after borth so something :wacko:)

Wishing I had got more work done this morning now...I can see this getting very chatting now you are all up and about :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy - wow! Thats a lot of stuff for you LO to sit on LOL!!! 

lozza - was it NCT or NHS? 

L&L - yup i think they only keep you overnight if you hv baby later in day; due to complications/healing; or if you want support with Bfing etc as its first baby xxx

WT- if we go into own rooms then partners can usually stay - but if go onto open ward then they cant. Im actually excited about an open ward so can see other mams and babies - rather than request own room... but of course that may change! LOL


----------



## citymouse

lozza1uk said:


> you won't find an obese BF child

Oh, please! That's such a stupid generalization (the others, too, but this one especially). If you FF or BF a child and then just shove them full of junky processed food and let them play video games all day, they're going to gain the same amount of weight. Just come to the US and look around a mall sometime!

(Edit: to be clear I'm directing all of my vitriol at the midwife, not at Lozza. :rofl: )


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - thats the maternity ward visiting times.....I guess hubby will be with me continuously whilst I am in delivery room. I dont know about other visitors there but I wont be accepting them. Visiting hours only come into effect when they move you to mat ward.

Sorry mitch think i confused you. I know these are the times for the mat ward and not delivery; what i meant was - you may not be without your OH between 1-3 as you may not be on the mat leave ward over that time. You may give birth after that time, stay one night and then be going home the following morning :hugs:

sorry think my reply was confusing. Lol x

I hadnt considered until today that i may go into labour on a weekday whilst DH is at work... i just assumed it would happen at night for some reason!! Not that early labour is when you go into hospital anyway.... but its nice to have someone with u! x


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse - regards your question about baby seats etc....I have asked my parents to buy us this....no rush as baby needs to be 4 months old and able to support her own head

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3768648/Trail/searchtext>BABY+SEATS.htm

My nephew who was 6-7 months when I saw him in it...loved it....loved the toys plus they gave him extra toys to play with, he has snacks in it now he is weaning and they read him books etc.....obviously they keep it on the floor

EDIT _ love your comment on obese BF children Mouse - couldnt agree more!!! There are alot of other factors that contribute to that.


----------



## citymouse

mitchnorm said:


> Mouse - jealous that you guys get your own little room / bed for OH etc etc. But if everything goes according to plan, they like to get you home in about 24 hours (some even quicker - I have heard some are same day, within 6 hours after borth so something :wacko:)

DH was shocked today to learn that it's a two-night stay, minimum! I think the general rule of thumb is that you stay through your first BM.

FT, I know! It's tons of stuff. The bouncer and bumbo were given to us, and I think we'll use the pack & play or the sleeper as a bassinet in the bedroom and the other one downstairs... it's just weird to think that we'll actually have all of these things under one roof. I guess the rule is, when you have a huge family, you're going to get most everything off your registry! I think it was seeing the Jumperoo gone that sent me over the edge. :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

Talking about partners and labour, have your partners all got there paternity leave sorted yet? My OH is dragging his feet at getting it sorted out. His company can sometimes be a bit nasty and i;m worried they will give him a hard time with it. 
Mitch - that looks awesome!


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, that seat is so cute!


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> Talking about partners and labour, have your partners all got there paternity leave sorted yet? My OH is dragging his feet at getting it sorted out. His company can sometimes be a bit nasty and i;m worried they will give him a hard time with it.
> Mitch - that looks awesome!

Mine took a copy of my MatB1 form into work the same time I did.....I think he gets 2 weeks off (though that may be 1 week paternity and 1 week annual leave - cant remember)....i think its pretty much sorted, he just needs to know when I go into labour / have the baby.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - my DH is taking 2 weeks AL instead of pat leave. He gets alot of AL so it made sense - rather than struggle money wise xxx he has been told he can start it the day im in labour so thats good :)


----------



## citymouse

Well, you lot are NOT boring me but I'm going to try for some more sleep anyway. Wish me luck!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch that seat is sooo cool! x

EDIT: good night rashy :sleep: xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> you won't find an obese BF child
> 
> Oh, please! That's such a stupid generalization (the others, too, but this one especially). If you FF or BF a child and then just shove them full of junky processed food and let them play video games all day, they're going to gain the same amount of weight. Just come to the US and look around a mall sometime!
> 
> (Edit: to be clear I'm directing all of my vitriol at the midwife, not at Lozza. :rofl: )Click to expand...

:haha: I really had to try hard and keep my mouth shut. Fortunately we had a tea & biscuit break almost immediately afterwards so a few of us were saying, uh - crisps? 
She basically used her own 3 children to support facts she wanted us to believe, and said she didn't have any evidence for the other facts.

Oh in fact, the link to intelligence. She said her middle child BF for about a year longer than the others, and is the most intelligent. And then she said she had a colleague who tried to argue with her by saying she bottle fed and child is now a GP. The midwife actually said "I didn't say this to her, but thought well if you had BF child might now be a professor!!":shrug: 

FT - this was an NHS class. I know they're pretty hot on BF round here but I thought she was a bit much. 

Apparently we may need to feed 8-15 times a day for the first few days as their stomachs are so tiny (teaspoon size amount of milk only). When am I going to get anything else done!!?:haha:

Actually one useful thing she did say was that there's nothing we can't eat or drink, but to keep it to a small wine or a spritzer as its illegal to be drunk in charge of a baby. No need to express or leave it a certain amount of time though, which supports what i've heard from a friend & her midwife. Bring on the sauvignon blanc!:happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Well, you lot are NOT boring me but I'm going to try for some more sleep anyway. Wish me luck!

Night mouse and mouselet!! :kiss:

Thanks ladies...thoroughly recommend that seat...it really is multi-purpose and has great reviews online too:happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - that sounds awful.....could have been a professor???!!!!! What a silly cow :haha:. Ours also mentioned about the number of time you feed and said around 12 times per day.....and baby feed (including nappy change if needed etc) could take up to 30-40 minutes...so thats 1 hour 20 mins rest between feeds :wacko:.....she also said about nothing food drink wise being off limits.....apart from stressing that the alcohol should clear out of your system (rate of a unit per hour) before BFing.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## MsCrow

I agree about the BFing propaganda. Though I intend to BF for at least 6 months I got really annoyed at my antenatal class about her sanctimonious attitude to BFing over FFing. However, I have a little sympathy as BFing rates in our area drop to 40% very quickly after birth as so many mothers give up and they are desperate to raise this statistic. However, what was billed as a baby feeding class was really a BFing class and my main query - how to build on the ability to express and enable MrC to take on some feeding wasn't answered which royally peed me off. I suppose this was too close to bottle feeding for her to feel comfortable answering. I face the very real need to have MrC being able to bottle feed expressed milk as I have evening meetings that I will have to attend regardless of having given birth.

Happy year of the dragon ladies - a most auspicious year to have a baby. I'm a monkey and MrC is a rat which are apparently the dragon's most compatible signs. Yay.

Loo, don't worry, you will reach a healthy equilibrium but just go gently about it ok? I highly recommend swimming, it has really kept me sane throughout the pregnancy. 

Visiting times - ours are pretty similar to yours. MrC and I were talking about what he'd do when he had to leave the baby and I alone. I don't think he realises what a mental reality check it will be to have to go home, how tired he'll be yet wired with happiness. I suggested he go to our local, have a good single malt and then get as much sleep as possible because it'll be his last moments of privacy. 

Poor Mousey, you could try counting IKEA baskets until you start to nod off? That pesky ninth extra one might do a little skip for you over the fence. 

Mitch I really hope you can stop just a little earlier....I hear you on the going away anxiety. MrC thinks I'm nuts that I would try and get a train straight home if I felt the start of early labour. I'm not giving birth elsewhere!!!!

L&L I've often thought about how I'll personally feel after the birth, I do think I'll miss the sensation of a baby being there and the private relationship I have. It's very easy to drift into a private and special space when you feel a kick or a roll. 

Good luck for your scan Newfie, and I think Blessed has one too?

I have a cold, I think, not stopped sneezing....and peezing all morning. Might go have a lie down after I do this tax return and sort some paperwork. Meh.


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch- Cute seat! I think my DH will go nuts if we add any more seating apparatuses to our house. We currently have bouncer x 2, swing x 2, pack-n-play x 1, bassinet x 2, crib x 2, high chair x 2, infant car seat x 2. Our house is starting to look like a baby store. :wacko:

Regarding hospital stays.... when I was pregnant with DS, it was pretty common in the US for moms to go home right away or within 24 hours. However, the reason women were going home so fast was due to insurance companies being cheap and refusing to pay. It became a pretty hot button political topic because insurance companies were dictating the standard of medical care without regard to the woman or her doctor. Things changed so that the new "standard" is 2 nights for a vaginal delivery and 4 nights for a C-section. My hospital does a really cool thing and lets parents stay an extra 4 nights for free (in a separate parents' suite) if their baby has to stay in the NICU.

Lozza- it is crazy to think of how tiny their little tummies are. No wonder they eat so often!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - Thats terrible she was so heavy on the BF. my feeding class is on thurs and MW has said she talks about both BF and formula, and not to worry. I agree BF'ing is great - but geeeesh if it doesnt work out - it doesnt work out :shrug:



> its illegal to be drunk in charge of a baby

Mmmmmm... now im not a ''drunkerd'' but hadnt thought of this :haha: 

Crow - Yup one of best friends is japenese and very excitedly told me all about the chinese year of the dragon, and how its the best year to have a baby. More so because this year is specifically the 'water' dragon - which comes about only every 60 years. Fitting i guess as alot of us will be having march pisces water babies lol x

I like the advice you gave to your DH about what to do when he is not in the ward.... malt and a sleep sounds perfect!! :kiss:


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow - thanks for the Chinese new year link. DH is a Rat, and his best friend is I think a dragon, and is actually described pretty well by that link!

Visiting hours for us are 9-9 for partner, then there's an hour in the morning where Grandparents can come and an hour in the afternoon where anyone can come. Hopefully i'll be home before anyone needs to come and visit!

Regarding seats, I've been lent a bumbo, a mamas and papas wave rocker and a door bouncer so plenty of options here too! Plus there's always the floor. I want to get a baby gym to keep it entertained but think i'll leave that until its here, or suggest it as a present from my parents (who have been too superstitious to buy me anything before birth!)

Oh, and I finally had my first "accident" on Sunday. Drank some water which went down the wrong way prompting a coughing fit. I ran to the bathroom yelling "oops, Pelvic Floor issues!!" Fortunately it was a very tiny amount!


----------



## wondertwins

lozza1uk said:


> "oops, Pelvic Floor issues!!"

:rofl: :rofl: That sounds so much daintier than "I'm pissing my pants!" :haha:


----------



## emera35

Hi Laddies! :hi:

Ergh i had about 3 hours of broken sleep last night, sucks! I'm all grumbly today :(

Re. BF classes/antenatal classes. I think the nhs are really keen to promote BF for a few reasons. First because its historical i think. When it first really hit the market, formula was touted as the big new thing, a better way to feed your baby, etc. So i guess they are trying to compensate for that to try and bring people back over to BF, seeing as it genuinely does have alot of benefits, particularly the collostrum stage, and the antibodies it provides. Also i think they push it quite hard in an attempt to be encouraging as alot of women are very nervous, if not actively afraid of BF, so they push the benefits in your face over and over in an attempt to make you feel like its something worth pursuing, even if its not immediately easygoing. I'm not suggesting they are going about it the right way, and to be honest i think they need to offer more postnatal support, with more trained BF supporters available on wards and for home visits to help encourage new mums when its actually going to help rather than lecturing them beforehand.
I think they assume if they don't tell you about formula feeding and how it works then you'll not do it, or something? :haha: They have alot to learn about how to be encouraging i think, but one thing i would say is that some of the MWs on the wards are AMAZING when it comes to helping with BF and some are shocking, they really need to sort out the consistancy of their training!

Also like Citymouse said i hate it when they generalise about stuff! "BF babies never get ill" lies! Roh got ill plenty in the first year and was BF until 11 months, so thats nonsense! "BF babies don't need burping" err, what?!? I hate whoever told me that, Roh screamed for hours the first few days of BF until i figured out he might have wind :dohh: BF babies absolutely DO need burping! And yeah, if you wean a BF baby on crap then they will get fat just the same as a formula fed baby would!

Ooh, sorry for going on about it! :wacko:

Re. Missing being pregnant: No way will i miss it!! :nope: I really dislike being pregnant, i remember once i recovered from the birth afterwards how grateful i was to have my body back to myself, even with the BF, i could be comfy, wee when i wanted, breathe properly, eat without heatburn, walk properly, sleep properly (well, when i had the chance :haha:)! It was amazing :dance: It sounds awful, but i see pregnancy as a means to an end, not a great experience in itself. I will probably occasionally get a little misty abut feeling bumpy moving, but to be honest, i even find the movements stressful, constantly worrying if she's moving enough etc. 

Babies position: I've been told where the baby is at every appointment since 16 weeks, mind you thats only 3 appointments for me :haha:

FT - I had loads of movement low down when Roh was head down, in retrospect i think it was basically punches and wriggling hands. Its a reasonably tight gap if their crowns actually sink in to your pelvis, so they aren't likely to move once there. Their heads are something mad like 60% of their weight, so gravity keeps them head down. Also the tightness means fingers wriggling and hands punching feel quite obvious! 

Loo - :hugs: Try not to stress too much about your weight at the moment, however, i totally understand where you are coming from, i felt exactly the same last time round! I gained sooo much weight and my eating was totally out of control from the start of pregnancy to the end. I kept thinking i'd just loose it after, and i didn't because i carried on letting myself eat whatever whenever, so started this pregnancy the same weight as i ended the last one! Thats why i took tight control as soon as i fell pregnant this time and its made me feel a hell of alot better about myself, even though i'm still gaining, i know i'm gaining the right amount this time :thumbup: 
Good on you for wanting to take control! Its really empowering, and although you can't loose weight at this point, you can set up the good habits you want to continue with afterwards and feel really positive about yourself once you've had the baby. Go you! :hugs:

Visiting hours at the hospital here are pretty standard too i think. 9-9 for fathers and 1.30-3.30 then 6-8 for other visitors. Think they basically time it around when the paeds are doing their rounds so that they can see all the babies. Also if your birth is uncomplicated expect to be discharged anywhere from 6-24 hours after, depending on when you give birth. Often if delivery suite isn't too busy you'll be discharged straight from there if everything has gone smoothly :thumbup: We can pay £80 a night for a side room, assuming there is one available, otherwise its with the snoring gang on the 4 bed wards :haha:

Ok, think that post is epic enough, bet you've done 2 pages since i started trying to post!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> I ran to the bathroom yelling "oops, Pelvic Floor issues!!

:haha: very well put!!

Last night i actually woke up in the middle of the night!! I woke up at 3:40am and was like ''yes! I must need to pee! This is MY moment!'' - but then realised DH was looking out the window as he thought someone had knocked on the door..... :dohh: so still no waking for night peeing for me :( 

BTW since ive been pregnant DH has started having nightmares and anxieties about dropping the baby?! He literally cant get it out of his head - poor thing :(


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - i dont particularly WANT to stay a night on the mat ward... BUT i do think it may be beneficial if only to get some Bfeeding advice..... are they likely to send home a first time mother without an other night stay??

or does it literally depend on the individual hospital, their policies and how busy they are etc?


----------



## emera35

lozza1uk said:


> Apparently we may need to feed 8-15 times a day for the first few days as their stomachs are so tiny (teaspoon size amount of milk only). When am I going to get anything else done!!?:haha:

Newborns (first 4 weeks) need feeding every 3 hours (on average, so 8 feeds a day), you have to wake them up if they try to sleep through more than 4 hours between feeds. By the time you've changed their nappy, fed them, burped them and settled them down you have around 45 mins-1.5 hours free, depending on how well they settle. Also to start with they wake up the second you put them down, as a rule as they are sooo used to the sound of your heart. Get a cd of womb sounds, seriously, and a pink light. They help alot :thumbup:
And no, you basically won't get anything else done! :haha:


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> emera - i dont particularly WANT to stay a night on the mat ward... BUT i do think it may be beneficial if only to get some Bfeeding advice..... are they likely to send home a first time mother without an other night stay??
> 
> or does it literally depend on the individual hospital, their policies and how busy they are etc?

It really depends. If you do get sent home right away then don't panic, you can call the MWs or the breastfeeding support line basically anytime. If you give birth later in the day, like much after lunch you are likely to stay overnight. Also you'll have a home visit pretty much the next day to do all the checks for you and bubs, so there is still plenty of support available :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

EMERA THANKS FOR THE ADVICE ON WOMB SOUNDS / LIGHTING.

our friend had a baby and hardly got any sleep; and then bought one of these sleep sheep thingys: https://www.sleepsheepandfriends.com/sheep.html they said it was the best thing they bought!

anyone else been recommended certain sound/light thingys?

EDIT: i linked to the wrong sheep; the one i meant is the one emera has poseted as well below... https://www.easidream.co.uk/


----------



## emera35

Ewan!

This little chappy has been recommended to me by several friends now. I didn't have anything like that. I slept with Roh's sheets (so they smelt of me), played a womb sound cd, and bought a little nightlight that had a pink setting (don't remember where from now sorry) also, i changed my breastpads after a feed and put the used ones in the moses basket with Roh so it REALLY smelt like me :haha: Another trick is to put a warm hot water bottle into the basket for 10 minutes or so before you put the baby in, so when they go in there its close to body temperature. We also used a dummy from early on (about 12 days old). Anything that makes not being held and fed more like being held and fed is a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> EMERA THANKS FOR THE ADVICE ON WOMB SOUNDS / LIGHTING.
> 
> our friend had a baby and hardly got any sleep; and then bought one of these sleep sheep thingys: https://www.sleepsheepandfriends.com/sheep.html they said it was the best thing they bought!
> 
> anyone else been recommended certain sound/light thingys?

We have one of these.....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-Lio...1B0K/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327330702&sr=8-4

Picked up for £8 at the NCT sale....bargain. It plays womb sounds and music and you can record things onto it like your voice etc. Hubby still trying to work it out as it didnt come with the instructions (sure he can look them up on line but you know boys :haha:). Am looking into light thingies that hang off the side of the cot but havent chosen yet. Think Asda had something in their baby event too


----------



## littleANDlost

emera i love all the advise you give us ladies! I think when our LO's are born it will be you we all come asking help from!! 
Sorry you;ve had such a bad nights sleep though!!

I have finally finished wrapping all OHs presents, (i get a bit OCD when wrapping they all have ribbons and bows and look amazing) I'm not sure if I should leave them out for him to tease him tonight lol. Also done 3 loads of washing today (there was a lot of dirty clothes) now need to tidy up the kitchen as i have some cakes to make. I;ve brought an actual birthday cake as i wouldn't be able to go that far but I'm making cupcakes for him to take to work as apparently he has to take some.


----------



## emera35

With lighting, personally i'd have it away from the cot, and sort of wean them off it over a couple of weeks. Newborns often get day and night mixed up and sleep amazingly in the day and horribly at night. So gradually reducing the lighting at night, and increasing the noise and light levels in the day helps to orientate them, but it does take a while. From my thinking, the cotside night lights are like saying "hey little person, only sleep when its light ok?" :wacko: Different babies respond to different things though, so its good to have a set of options to try if the first thing doesn't work ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

emera- EWAN! thats what i meant - NOT the sleep sheep, as ewan has a light as well. Thanks for that :hugs:

mitch - that bear looks great as well!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Great advice ladies. I remember one of my friends recommending one of those teddies that mades the heart beat sound, I'll make sure to get one. Emera - never heard of a pink light but that mades lots of sense, I'll look for one of those too, and the hot water bottle is a great idea. 

How was everyone's weekend? We painted the nursery this weekend! We chose a nice light yellowy-orange as it goes with our safari animal theme. Got some wall stickers of giraffes, lions, zebras, monkeys... etc... coming in the mail, so will post a picture of the completed nursery when it's all done. So excited to get the furniture set up, which we plan to do in the next week :)


----------



## emera35

littleANDlost said:


> emera i love all the advise you give us ladies! I think when our LO's are born it will be you we all come asking help from!!
> Sorry you;ve had such a bad nights sleep though!!

:haha: Well i hope some of it turns out to be helpful! :hugs: I'm going to be there trying to work out how you settle a newborn down when you have a toddler covered in jam climbing up your legs and throwing duplo bricks at you! :haha: Should be fun! Maybe i'lll write a book if i survive long enough with my mental faculties intact!! ;)


----------



## emera35

Mitch i hear good things about that lionheart lion too :thumbup: I'd download the instruction pdf discreetly though, you don't want baby being soothed by a recording of your OH swearing whilst trying to work out how it works! :lol:


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - cant wait to see photos of completed nursery :dance: i lovvvve nursery piccies :)


----------



## littleANDlost

emera i'm sure it will all be helpful! and I;m sure you will be amazing with them both!


----------



## emera35

Aww thanks L&L ;) I do love having the one, so hopefully 2 will be twice as nice :cloud9:

Right, Roh has finally decided to get up from his nap so i guess i better hobble out to the shops, i'm out of paracetamol!


----------



## firsttimer1

OK so im going to get EWAN :dance:

so next question (sorry) - BABY CARRIERS. i plan on using a sling/carrier quite alot, esp when we go food shopping, and on hols when baby is 6 months etc so does anyone have any recommendations; or no any good info sites about carriers/slings?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> Joanna - cant wait to see photos of completed nursery :dance: i lovvvve nursery piccies :)

Thanks, I will definately post a picture as soon as I can. We also got our crib and change table over the weekend. DH's family brought us the furniture as we were getting it from a family friend and they live near the family. Anyways, we are only missing one part for the crib that they couldn't fit in... which we get next weekend... so can't set up the crib yet :( I am so anxious to get it all set up, just want to sit in the nursery on my rocking chair and dream about the day lo gets here! lol. I'm sure we are all getting anxious now.


----------



## firsttimer1

JOANNA- i know, having nursery furniture just makes it all the more close/real/scary/exciting doesnt it?! :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna - cant wait to see pics either....it is exciting but cant believe they wont use the nursery for a while yet...I am impatient :haha:

Emera - very good point....hubby has already trial and errored saying 'GO TO SLEEP BABY!!!' as if thats going to work :wacko:

FT - carriers wise.....a friend at work gave us a baby bjorn one....I have heard good things about them...its for newborn upwards as it has a head/neck support. NCT tutor recommended a fabric type sling that you wrap around yourself for doing house work etc with baby close so if you bend down baby doesnt fall out :wacko:....she showed us how to get it done up, looked awfully complicated to me and uncomfortable....but I think there are good options out there for that type of thing.


----------



## littleANDlost

firsttimer1 said:


> OK so im going to get EWAN :dance:
> 
> so next question (sorry) - BABY CARRIERS. i plan on using a sling/carrier quite alot, esp when we go food shopping, and on hols when baby is 6 months etc so does anyone have any recommendations; or no any good info sites about carriers/slings?

we're getting the Close Parent Caboo Carrier,, we didn't like the bulky ones and this is all done with two pieces of fabric,. https://www.kiddicare.tv/v/22725/how-to-caboo-close-parent-kiddicare-carrier-natural/ shows you how it works there.

it was the most comfy for us and looks like the baby would be all snuggly

EDIT just seen the video doesn't show how a new born baby is supported, their head goes in the cross over part, you can also use it to BF with no one seeing.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks mitch - will look up Bbay Bjorn.

so MW recommended a fabric one? I was only looking at structured ones as want one that will last quite a while (eg front carrier and then becomes back carrier when baby is bigger etc) ... i better start researching!


----------



## firsttimer1

> we're getting the Close Parent Caboo Carrier,, we didn't like the bulky ones and this is all done with two pieces of fabric,. https://www.kiddicare.tv/v/22725/how-to-caboo-close-parent-kiddicare-carrier-natural/ shows you how it works there. it was the most comfy for us and looks like the baby would be all snuggly

ooo that looks comfy. i may go somewhere and try some on before i decide i want a structured one then x


----------



## littleANDlost

we did that in John lewis and they were really good about them. they recommended this one to us as OH was really uncomfortable in the structured ones, he has very broad shoulders.
Trouble is with a bump it;s hard for us to try them on right now as it doesn't lay right. your OH may be better trying them on for you lol

EDIT - also the fact that you can BF baby while they are in it swung it for me. My SIL uses her carrier all around the house as well and hers is a fabric one, but they have a structured one for when they go out as her DH did not want to wear a fabric one and he does the carryng outside.


----------



## lozza1uk

I got a babasling from the NCT sale. Figure i'll try and use at at first (you can also BF in it apparently) and then maybe get a back carrier later on - i think they need to be able to sit up and support their own head before they go on your back. I've read things about not putting them in a proper carrier too early as it can affect their hips - no idea how true that is. 
I think when i do progress to carrying on back it will be Dh doing the carrying to save my back!


----------



## wondertwins

L&L, that Caboo looks super easy and cuddly!!! (I don't think it's available here though. Boo.)

I spent a lot of time looking into carriers and talking to other twin moms, but the general consensus is that they're not terribly helpful for twins after the first 2 months because the babies get so heavy and really hot to wear. I was given a classic Baby Bjorn, and plan to use it for one baby while I carry the other. It seems fairly simply and small. (I had one of the fancy Baby Bjorns with DS and hated it after the first few months because it killed my back. I think the small basic version will actually be better). That will get me through a couple months. After that.... I think I'll be stuck using a stroller.


----------



## mitchnorm

I dont actually fancy the sling too much when its newborn anyway....may not really use out and about for the first couple of months. We shall see.....I quite fancy getting the use out of my carrycot attachment to pram :thumbup:

Will see what LO prefers I guess.....so confusing and so many different options:wacko::wacko:


----------



## littleANDlost

WT can you get carriers that carry both at once? I imagine that would hard for you with the weight after a while!


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> I dont actually fancy the sling too much when its newborn anyway....may not really use out and about for the first couple of months. We shall see.....I quite fancy getting the use out of my carrycot attachment to pram :thumbup:
> 
> Will see what LO prefers I guess.....so confusing and so many different options:wacko::wacko:

Same here, I love my carrycot and want to get value out of it! :thumbup: 
I only bought a sling cos it was second hand, and thought it might be useful round the house occasionally. My friend used hers loads, but she lives in central london so it's easy getting on & off busses etc. If i've not got the car then I can walk everywhere I need to so think the pram will be easier.


----------



## firsttimer1

uRGHhhhh - so off topic but watching that teen mom thing again and honestly that amber is just... just... :grr: !!!!!! 

sorry had to vent and get it off my chest as she is just SOOOOO manipulative :grr:

rant over :)

slings, carriers = confusion as far as im concerned. and yeh - i hadnt considered that even if i do try them on, my bump will be in the way :haha: gonna have a think about it :)


----------



## MsCrow

FT, I intend to use the sling. MrC intends to use the carrier. I've bought a Lifft sling having tried one on at the baby show and was impressed. You can use it for breastfeeding and it felt very well made.

We also bought a Red Kite premier baby carrier which is like the Baby Bjorn but much cheaper and came with an all weather add-on. Some babies love or loathe the Baby Bjorn....just as some apparently love or loathe a carrycot! I'm definitely getting the carrycot for my buggy though.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks crow! Going to look at them both now. I have a carrycot pram but just dont fancy doing certain things e.g. weekly food shop; with the pram! x


----------



## wondertwins

littleANDlost said:


> WT can you get carriers that carry both at once? I imagine that would hard for you with the weight after a while!

There are a couple products on the market that are designed for twins. However, the "twin" carriers/slings are pretty pricey and since I've heard they have a limited life, we're going to pass. Several twin mamas have suggested wearing one baby and carrying the other, so I figure we'll give that a try since the Baby Bjorn was free. :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I cannot catch up! You chatter boxes! I have a friend who is obsessed with baby carriers though and she reckons that baby bjorns are evil (i don't know why though). She swears by the moby wraps and i've tried out a Kari me (at NCT) and it was SOOOO comfy and snuggly.


----------



## littleANDlost

that sounds good WT. Is everything for 'twins' more expensive just because it;s for 'twins' it seems really outrageous that company's do that. It;s like if something is for a wedding it;s 4 times the price then what it would be if it was just for something normal.


----------



## MissyBlaze

This is what she wrote to me when I asked about slings... 



> the kari me and moby are virtually the same - stretchy slings and PERFECT for small babies, I adored my moby. But they really are lush for newborns. I probably wouldn't recommend it past 6 months though because of the stretchy fabric when babies get bigger it won't be as tight, it can start to drag down and you also cannot use stretchys for back wraps at all!
> 
> woven wraps are great for when they are bigger - 6 is the most 'average' size and there are billions of different carries you can do (youtube is great) from basic 'front cross carry' to harder 'double hammocks' etc. they are so versatile, you can use from from babies up till about 5! Not that most people still use them at that age but I know some people that do when their children are ill etc.
> 
> then there are other types - ring slings (I would personally only get a wrap conversion ring sling) which are a bit pants I think for babies but great for toddlers who want to get up and down all the time.
> 
> mei tais and SSCs are good. Mei tais are prob my fav asian style carrier and other than my moby the easiest I've ever used - you can use for both front and back carries but unlike the wraps where one size fits all you have 'baby' size, 'toddler size' etc. SSCs are soft structured carriers so like men tais but the material is thick padded material, guys sometimes prefer them for some reason, but I find mei tais comfier. The SSCs usually have buckles whereas mei tais you tie.
> 
> I'm probably crap at explaining all this if you youtube 'mei tai tutorial' and 'front carry woven wrap' etc you should get some vids that are a lot better explaining than I am!!!
> 
> Also the website naturalmamas.co.uk has some really fab info and helped me to get started when I was a bit clueless. I started with a baby bjorn style and now looking back can't believe I wore them and every time I see people with them it annoys me that shops like mothercare don't have better options!
> 
> At the mo we have our wrap conversion which is the one if I ever use nowadays - it's like a mei tai but a custom made owly one.
> 
> I also have a 4 for doing short carries (think it can also be used like a rebozo?), and a couple of 6s that I rarely use these days as I just seem to be rushing about the place. A joey slings mei tai and a cheap mei tai


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Thanks crow! Going to look at them both now. I have a carrycot pram but just dont fancy doing certain things e.g. weekly food shop; with the pram! x

You may find that online food shopping is a god send at times like that.....I have tried it a couple of times and dont really get on with it...I like to browse...however I can see me changing my mind when baby comes. :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

I always see baby's in car seats on top of trolleys in Sainsburys so assumed that was what i'd do. Although I can walk there from here, so might go every couple of days to get out the house rather than a weekly shop. Means i get to use my big shopping basket under the pram too! Or i'll be sending DH.


----------



## littleANDlost

I've made cupcakes but have no icing sugar! nooooooooo


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - thats true! LOL

has anyone else found that the ''first tri tiredness'' is creeping back in...? or just me??

L&L: oh nooooo!!!!!! so u dont have any butter or icing sugar??? DISASTER!


----------



## MsCrow

I come out in hives when I go near a supermarket, it's just too stressful and I figure, if I have an hour window to 'do things' going to do a food shop isn't going to be top of my list....once you get the hang of ordering online and getting it delivered you won't look back.

Baby Bjorn carriers do polarise opinion but I personally think it's more down to the baby's preference than any major reasoning....carious grumblings about hip and spine dysplasia but nothing concrete...not that I can see anyway? Missy does your friend expound on her loathing of them?

My irk would be that they're only really good for the first few months. It's why I'm interested to see how long my Lifft sling lasts as opposed to the Red Kite one.


----------



## littleANDlost

i have butter, can you make icing without icing sugar?


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - thanks for that sling info, just made a note of it all for when i research! :kiss:


----------



## MissyBlaze

MsC, i'm sure she has told me but I think i switched off as it was a bit ranty!


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - have you got normal granulated sugar? if so you can pulse it with a little bit of corn starch and mix into the butter (with an optional tad of vanilla extract) :kiss:

Ive made icing butter by just pulsing the granulated sugar before when desperate LOL

EDIT: sorry - i do mean buttercream icing rather than runny icing LOL; i forget that just cos IIIIII like buttercream icing - doesnt mean everyone else does :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

I've text my OH to pick some up on his way home, if he fails i'll give that a go.


----------



## littleANDlost

i;ve just got really excited think about baking cakes with my LO when she's bigger!!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - not noticing too much first tri tiredness (as i wasn't really tired then) unless i do too much in a day (next 2 days i'm in London so that will hit me).

I am noticing 2nd tri hormonal-ness creeping into the 3rd tri board occasionally though... which means probably the people from the second tri board as we were leaving are now entering the 3rd tri!


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> FT - not noticing too much first tri tiredness (as i wasn't really tired then) unless i do too much in a day (next 2 days i'm in London so that will hit me).
> 
> I am noticing 2nd tri hormonal-ness creeping into the 3rd tri board occasionally though... which means probably the people from the second tri board as we were leaving are now entering the 3rd tri!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! omgosh i remember leaving 2nd tri and thinking thank lordy ... it was too much sometimes :(


----------



## wondertwins

Completely random but I really want a milkshake right now. And I mean RIGHT now.


----------



## crowned

I've got a home-made ring sling (jersey-type fabric and rings bought from www.slingrings.com) and a hand-me-down Baby Bjorn for now. We'll see what baby likes, and I might make a wrap like a Moby wrap if I think I'll use it a lot.

Names... opinions on the following name. In order to avoid typing it, this man was president of the USA during the civil war, very famous, first name was Abraham, and I want to use his last name as a first name for a boy. Like? Dislike? Too different? Too popular? I thought it wasn't popular at all but discovered two little boys with that name in the last two weeks....


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh Crowned.....I wouldnt have thought that was an overly popular name but I quite like it....depending on how it going with your last name of course.

Of course - preferences and popularity of names is different here in UK to over there so perhaps some of the local laddies would comment. 

I like though....unusual I thought


----------



## lozza1uk

crowned said:


> I've got a home-made ring sling (jersey-type fabric and rings bought from www.slingrings.com) and a hand-me-down Baby Bjorn for now. We'll see what baby likes, and I might make a wrap like a Moby wrap if I think I'll use it a lot.
> 
> Names... opinions on the following name. In order to avoid typing it, this man was president of the USA during the civil war, very famous, first name was Abraham, and I want to use his last name as a first name for a boy. Like? Dislike? Too different? Too popular? I thought it wasn't popular at all but discovered two little boys with that name in the last two weeks....

Unusual, but actually, I quite like it.:thumbup: Sounds very distinguished! Not sure about popularity over there, but certainly never heard it used over here. There's a city in the UK called that; coincidentally its where I was born!


----------



## littleANDlost

i really like that crowned. (and good way of getting around writing it) like mitch said it may be different over here but i've never met anyone named that, but saying that it doesn't sound odd or anything. 

right ladies i am off for the evening, need to cook tea and finish these cakes. shall catch up (hopefully if you don;t all talk to much) tomorrow.


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - I keep wanting a fruit smoothie too so i feel ur pain :hugs:

crowned - im going to chew over that name. I cant decide if like or not. But one things for sure - i defo DONT hate it! x


----------



## lauraclili

Crowned, I really like it. It's different without being too out there if you known what I mean. 

We have a babasling and then are planning on investing in a more structured carrier for later on if we want. 

Right, so it's taken me hours to catch up today and now I'm off to the bath before my antenatal course tonight. Birthing positions. Yikes!


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh Laura has got me thinking about a bath now.....mmmmm. Had one last night and it was lush.....but always a pain in the backside to washing your hair in it....I used to dunk and then grab showerhead, but with bumpy its getting more difficult to perform such manovers.

Might have to be a shower then :cry:....not quite as satisfying. And YES I have not showered yet today......actually I believe I may not have even brushed my teeth ooopies...that is gross and was not my intention:blush: SORRY!!!!

In fact hubby home in about an hour and I look like I havent moved all day except to grab laptop for work. Hmmmmm he is lucky to have me thats for sure :winkwink:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've just discovered my first non booby stretch marks. They're on my love handles. Joy.

ETA - mitch - i've JUST had a shower too haha! Scruffs together


----------



## mitchnorm

Bath time I think.......hair can wait :haha:

Catch you later laddies x x


----------



## firsttimer1

Im too busy eating to wash. Plus an old masterchef is on :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Gulp, my fish started having babies today... We're going to have billions. Does anyone want any tropical fish? Ha ha!


----------



## MsCrow

LOL, I just got out of a bubble bath having struggled all day sneezing and feeling rubbish.

It was bliss, I wanted it hotter tho'.

I like the name, Crowned. If we have a boy, our name is mostly used as a surname. How would you shorten it though? It makes me want to say Cony which is old English slang for a rabbit.


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy* - you have one pregnant household there! Must be something in the water, make sure ur DH doesnt drink it :haha:
*
crow / crowned* - i was thinking how the name wud be shortened as well. Even names u think will never be shortened can be. We thought George was a safe bet for not being shortened, until DH remembered he once knew a George that went by 'G' !! ARGHHHH so NOT happening lol x I suppose would be *the first 4 letters*?

*emera* - 'The Roux Legacy' starts Sunday at 8pm on The Good Food Channel... enough said. :dance:


----------



## crowned

FT is correct- we would use the first four letters as a short form or nickname if we chose that name. It's at the top of our boy name list for now... :)


----------



## emera35

Carriers/slings - like Missy's friend I tend to get a bit ranty about baby bjorn style carriers, but I'll restrain myself. The actual research behind the rantiness is slightly flimsy as yet anyway! All I'll say is IDEALLY any upright carrier should have the baby/child in a position where their knees are above their bottom so their weight is evenly distributed along both their upper legs, so they are sitting in the carrier not dangling from it. Any baby bjorn style carrier or any outward facing carriers or ties can't really acheive that weight distribution, so I'd be inclined to avoid them. That said, baby bjorns when the baby is worn facing in to your chest are fine :thumbup: Before I got pregnant OH and I wore Roh pretty much full time, we only used the buggy if carrying him would be impractical or there was a lot of shopping to carry (hang all the shopping on the buggy, win!) Roh always hated the shoulder sling, where he was lying down in it, went nuts every single time! He loved the upright carrier, I've used a close wrap, a homemade woven wrap and a wilkinet carrier, and they all worked well, tying them has a knack though so it takes a bit of practice. When Roh got bigger we got an Ergo, and omg I seriously never needed anything else after that! I can't recommend it enough! I've bought a newborn insert for it for bumpy, which looks sooo snuggly! Roh weighs 12.5kg now and I was still quite happily wearing him for a couple of hours at a time about 2 months ago :thumbup: All I'd say is its a bit of an investment, so make sure you like babywearing before getting one ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Crowned - ive edited my last post to say 'the last 4 letters' heehee

emera- thanks on sling imput :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Thanks FT! I know it's silly, but I'm paranoid about baby finding him/herself on here one day. 
WT, I found this and thought of you!! https://pinterest.com/pin/5981411974881224/


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oooh, i quite like the first 4 letters as a nickname, I think I prefer it to the full name. (Personally I prefer Abe) But I do actually quite like it now you've said what the nickname would be...


----------



## emera35

Crowned I like the name choice too :thumbup: possible nickname makes me think of the movie California Man, which in my opinion is very cool! :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> Crowned I like the name choice too :thumbup: possible nickname makes me think of the movie California Man, which in my opinion is very cool! :)

Me too! I watched that the other day (it's called Encino Man in America I think).


----------



## emera35

Oh and FT I don't have the good food channel :(


----------



## Glowstar

**old fashioned alert** :haha: I'm probably going to sound like some of your Mums now :blush:

I'm not buying womb sound things or red lights :wacko: or anything like that. I didn't have it with my others and I won't have it with this one either :winkwink: Mine were both great sleepers, one BF for 6 weeks then formula and 2nd BF for 8 months then formula. Both had dummies from around 2 weeks old and were both weaned off them by the time they were 2 1/2. 
To be fair we just didn't have things like that 16 & 13 years ago and maybe I am being old fashioned but it never did mine any harm and they were great babies and have turned into lovely, clever well rounded teenagers :thumbup:
I did have a baby carrier for DD1, that was because we lived in an upper floor flat and OH was working away for first 4 months and I found it easier to walk the dog. 

I used to have the pram set up downstairs for daytime naps and the moses basket was purely used at night, to differentiate between day and night. I used to hoover during the day around the pram when mine were asleep :shock: as I think they need to get used to everyday sounds and there's nothing worse than tip-toeing around your own house. 

At the end of the day we all will do things differently, there's no right way or wrong way with anything when it comes to being a parent. It has to be what suits you, what makes you happy and what suits your lifestyle :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Ah that's true Missy! Mmm, Brendan Frazer.... :munch:


----------



## emera35

Glow - think it was the "never did mine any harm" that made you sound a touch like my mum/aunty! :haha: but I totally agree with you. Especially about the noise in the daytime, we used to crash about intentionally whilst Roh was napping, and I thing OH once did some hammeraction drilling right outside the bedroom, he didn't even blink :haha:

From experience once you have a baby successfully asleep, the only thing that actually wakes them up is themselves! Some of them are tricky to get to sleep though. 

I'm also a firm believer in dummies! Roh still has his at night and naps, but hands it to me when he wakes up and never wants it in the day. I was really against them before I was a parent! :haha: never say never!


----------



## wondertwins

crowned said:


> Thanks FT!
> WT, I found this and thought of you!! https://pinterest.com/pin/5981411974881224/

Tee hee! :haha:

P.S. I heart pinterest.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Girls, can I just say... I can't believe how lovely you all are. I feel so lucky to have found some LOVERLY gals in the same boat as me, and even when we don't agree on things nobody is horrible to each other. 

I was also super proud looking around in 3rd tri the other day that lots of the loveliness came from us (well, not me, you lot, but you know what I mean). 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

You are so right Emera...never say never is definitely a good moto to have as a Mother. 
I've already bought dummies for this little one for when he arrives. He might not need them but I'm being prepared! I only ever used one brand with mine and that was MAM. At the time you could only order them via Mail Order but now most supermarkets seem to stock them. 

I find some of the posts in 3rd tri a bit :wacko::shrug: There is one interesting one at the moment about the lady who was told different sexes at 2 different scans so waiting to see the outcome as private clinic re-scanning tonight! cliffhanger :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

MissyBlaze said:


> Girls, can I just say... I can't believe how lovely you all are. I feel so lucky to have found some LOVERLY gals in the same boat as me, and even when we don't agree on things nobody is horrible to each other.
> 
> I was also super proud looking around in 3rd tri the other day that lots of the loveliness came from us (well, not me, you lot, but you know what I mean).
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:awww::friends: What a lovely thing to say! I quite agree!


----------



## lauraclili

lozza1uk said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> Girls, can I just say... I can't believe how lovely you all are. I feel so lucky to have found some LOVERLY gals in the same boat as me, and even when we don't agree on things nobody is horrible to each other.
> 
> I was also super proud looking around in 3rd tri the other day that lots of the loveliness came from us (well, not me, you lot, but you know what I mean).
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :awww::friends: What a lovely thing to say! I quite agree!Click to expand...

I agree too! :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Glow, I've bought dummies already too, like you only ever used one brand, avent, and that's purely because my SIL gave me an avent steriliser so I happened to know the brand name :haha: Roh took straight to them though, so see no reason to get a selection this time :shrug:

3rd tri scares me a bit to be honest, well all the "big" forum sections do. Anyway if you think 3rd tri is bad, wait until Baby Club, it can get very messy in there! 

Thing is, its only to be expected when you get a group of hormonal women together from all round the world who's only common link is that they happen to have concieved at about the same time! :haha: especially when their conversations have no body language or facial expressions to mitigate things that sound harsh! Its a wonder there aren't more rows really ;)

Missy, bless! Calls for a group :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Bath was lush but I'm getting fed up of not being able to have it properly hot. 

I've been and had a look at baby club... :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> Girls, can I just say... I can't believe how lovely you all are. I feel so lucky to have found some LOVERLY gals in the same boat as me, and even when we don't agree on things nobody is horrible to each other.
> 
> I was also super proud looking around in 3rd tri the other day that lots of the loveliness came from us (well, not me, you lot, but you know what I mean).
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :awww::friends: What a lovely thing to say! I quite agree!Click to expand...

I agree too .....big :hugs: to you all!!!!

Had a lovely bath and now am off to pop a chicken pie in the oven for dinner....yummy with chips :haha: and salad....for my healthy side :winkwink:

EDIT _ just ordered my Secret Stork pressie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emera35

Ahhhhhh! Sweet sweet 7pm! :cloud9:

I love Roh more than anything, and love being a Mum, but there is really no better time of day than once he's settled down and i've cleared up the days mess and made a cup of de-caf tea (formally poured a glass of wine!) I'm going to miss this!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh just made me a lush salad and then went out and got me a tea and a massive bowl of mini eggs. I heart him. 

Oh and my best friend is showing some signs that she might be in labour!


----------



## loolindley

I am such a spanner (I think)

Before I tell you this, can I just say that I have never done secret stork/Santa things before. I picked up my gift today and had ordered a little inscription on it that says "with lots of love from Loo". When I got back in the car I wondered if the whole point was that it was anonymous? I feel like such a spoon!! :rofl:

Its too late to change it now though :shrug: I wish I could show you lads what it is. I LOVE it, and it's for someone who I haven't seen on here for months so maybe I'll take a pic and show you afterwards?

Busy busy day. Midwife was fine. Baby had hiccups! Almost finished packing but going to leave it for the rest of the night as I've had enough. 

Will catch up properly tomorrow when I am on a computer. xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

OOOoooo missy your so sweet :kiss:


> I was also super proud looking around in 3rd tri the other day that lots of the loveliness came from us (well, not me, you lot, but you know what I mean).

However perhaps this doesnt apply to me in the instance when i told some ladies giving some poor women grief that perhaps they are not ready to be mothers the way they were ganging up and bullying her! :haha: and that i hoped their children never met a pack of hounds like them! LOL :rofl: But they deserved it, honestly! LOL :haha: 

emera - enjoy that 7pm quiet time :) 
missy - stop mentioning salad and making me feel bad...

... i have a dominos pizza on the way!!!!! :dance:

EDIT: loo, i think we can tell the person who its from when we send it hunni - just not before, im certainly including a card or something :hugs: so ur not a spoon :) glad MWs went well :)


----------



## crowned

I also thought we could tell with the gift, just not before. Some secret santas really are secret and you aren't supposed to tell, but that's usually because it runs over a gift-giving season, so a person gives and receives multiple small items. Since we're just doing the one, I would think it's fine to say who it's from. I really want to know who mine comes from - I think it'll be exciting!!

EDIT: WT, I love pinterest too - it's addicting!!


----------



## loolindley

Aaaahhh. Feel less stupid now!!! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Yep Loo, i think the agreed rules say you could say who sent it in the package but not before, so an inscription sounds perfect :)

FT - You tell 'em!! :D

Missy, yummy dinner, and good luck to your friend!

I've made a tower of custard creams on my bump and my challenge is to eat them all before they get kicked over! :munch:


----------



## crowned

Ladies, I got an email yesterday from Nestle Baby saying, "Think you're done planning for baby? Think again!" Then it lists all the things you probably forgot to plan for... including "Who's going to give baby the first kiss?" Oh my word... Do people really plan things down to the tiniest detail like that? No offense if any of you have first kisses in your birth plan - I really just didn't know people thought of things like that!


----------



## emera35

Wow, Crowned, that definitely wasn't in my birth plan! :haha: It mjight just be possible to go too far with the planning :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Crowned....... oh no, i totally forgot to add the first kiss to my birth plan! :wacko: will have to make sure i put that in ASAP ....... :rofl:

thats hilarious!!! :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

I agree, this is the nicest group of ladies on BnB! Love how we can all take different points of view and nobody's ginormous pregnancy knickers get in a bunch.

Loo, what you did sounds perfectly right for Secret Stork! 

It's so surreal to think that by the end of this week the baby's room will be so much closer to being finished. Wall painted, crib in place (we built it yesterday), shelves brought up from downstairs, and hopefully at least one dresser in position. Then we can bring all the baby stuff up and get it sorted! I really wanted the room to look like a nursery before the shower.

I didn't realize people had such rigid expectations of nursery colors until I bought blue paint for my baby girl's room! I mean, for heaven's sake! Maybe we just don't want our house decked out in all pink! The guy who came to paint saw the blue and said, "I thought you were having a girl." :roll: 

At least I know if I have one of those gender surprises I won't have to change the nursery, LOL.


----------



## wondertwins

Oooo. I've ordered my SS present today as well!!! It's so cute, I want to order one (or two) for myself. :haha:

Crowned- Baby's first kiss sounds a bit extreme for a birth plan, but now that you mention it, I think I'm going to insist that I get to give the boys their first kisses!! I hate how my hospital does c-section recovery. After a short cuddle with my babies, they'll take me to a recovery room where nobody is allowed to be with me. *sniff* (DH will be with the babies during that entire time.) I stay there for TWO hours after babies are born. Perhaps I'll be so tired that I'll sleep through it, but it seems like that will be the longest 2 hours ever!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - your secret stork pressie sounds very exciting.....have ordered mine now, not exactly what i wanted to get but the nearest thing i could find within price range. :wacko:

I get worried about things like this :blush:


----------



## emera35

Hmm, WT, i'm not sure i'd like that, being away from the babies. However, i have to say, i'd rather i was left on my own, knowing OH was with the babies, than him being with me and the babies being out or either of our sight, if that makes sense? :hugs:

City - People get so set on things don't they? Really i think blue can look pretty girly, depending on your accent colours and the style of furniture, etc. :shrug: It amazes me how rigidly people view what is "normal" for babies as far as gender goes.
I had Roh in a tunic style shirt and jeans my SIL made, which were soo lovely, but every time he wore them, everyone called him a girl? :shrug: I'll try and find a picture, i'd be interested to see what you lads think!


----------



## Kel127

:hi: Everyone!! I haven't written in here in awhile! I really try hard to keep up, but I work full time during the day and my son keeps me busy in the evenings.
I hope everyone is doing well! I feel like this pregnancy is going by way to quickly, and I am completely disorganized, and so not ready for her to come anytime soon. 
The only purchase I have made this entire pregnancy is my Mei Tai Carrier that I recieved today. :happydance: So excited to use it. I have one friend that passed down some girly clothes, but for the most part she will be in Connor's clothes, so lots of blues, browns and greens :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

city mouse - our nursery is blue too! and we dont know if we are having a boy or girl!

could anyone who has ever visited devon complete this questionnaire for my sisters dissertation? pretty please. you don't need to provide any personal information.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDk0RlNJVXQteU5qeHBWYTN5eEpaSGc6MQ

hope the link works.

right im off to read up on what everyone has been up to


----------



## emera35

Ok, so mini survey of my own (Cupcake i'll get right on that link in a sec :thumbup:)

Girly clothes, or not???

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/Phonepictures150511044.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera i can see why people think they look a little girly but i personally dont think they look girly! i think they look a little 'indian', hope you know what i mean!


----------



## Glowstar

I'm digging Roh's little outfit....kind of agree with Cupcake it looks a bit Indian :shrug: possibly a little girlie but to be honest having seen pictures of Roh he looks like a boy to me whatever he wears :winkwink:

Aghhhhhhhhhhhhh getting stressed now...I haven't bought my secret stork yet and having really got a clue :shrug: are clothing items a no no :shrug:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, they're a teeny bit girly but I love them. OH said he'd wear them, but he's got a beard :)


----------



## lauraclili

Emera, I love them! I do think theyre a bit girly but then I also think it doesn't matter! 

I've got my secret stork prezzie mostly sorted but now I'm worrying about whether the person might already have them or not like them :wacko: 

AFM, I'm back from antenatal. It was good fun tonight and much more chatty than before. Did birthing positions, induction and the mans role in birth and beyond. Interesting stuff but it still surprises me that all the old gender stereotypes come out when discussing this kind of thing. My DH and I share most things equally. Don't know if it was bravado and nerves from the men in the group though!


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> I'm digging Roh's little outfit....kind of agree with Cupcake it looks a bit Indian :shrug: possibly a little girlie but to be honest having seen pictures of Roh he looks like a boy to me whatever he wears :winkwink:
> 
> Aghhhhhhhhhhhhh getting stressed now...I haven't bought my secret stork yet and having really got a clue :shrug: are clothing items a no no :shrug:

I dont think clothing items are a no no....or have i missed something??:shrug:

Emera - vert ethnic outfit, love it.....could be classed very unisex more than anything else


----------



## lauraclili

I meant to say, I have 2 and a half hours of breast feeding class tomorrow night! :shock: 

Oh, and our nursery is the colour of mushroom soup (yummy). I don't think there's a right way to do it at all. 
I'm off to my bed before I turn into a pumpkin! 

X


----------



## Glowstar

Phew!!! just checking Mitch :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Haha, thanks lads! I think they are a bit "hippy" rather than girly, but then i guess we are a little bit hippy really! :haha: Missy my OH would wear them, he also has a beard :haha: I just loved them as my SIL made them especially for Roh :) The tunic has an applique dinosaur on the front which you can't see, which i think makes them a bit more boyish I guess i just find it amusing how tight people's expectations of how you dress a child are ;)

Oh by the way Missy, your OH is going to get all the baby love, they ADORE beards! :)


----------



## emera35

Argh, i'm so dumb, i'm just chomping down on my late night snack of handcut chips with black pepper and mayo which i spent ages lovingly making myself. Now i've eaten most of it i remembered that having carbs at night is what makes glucose show up in my samples! I have my big appointment tomorrow!! :cry: Nooo! What am i going to do? :( If i have glucose in my sample they are never going to let me get away without retaking the GTT :( I passed it again, i don't have GD damn it, they won't believe me again!!! :hissy: ARRGGHH!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh bum! That's so annoying emera! Try and sweat all the carbs out tonight. 

My OH also has glasses and wears a hat so babies tend to LOVE him. Sounds like we have similar man taste haha. :)

I'm SO stuck on what pushchair to get. Someone chose me one. My budget is about £350, OH wants a 3 wheeler but i'm not bothered. I want it to rear face to start with but i'm not bothered about a carry cot. I want it to include the car seat... I'm so mixed up.


----------



## waula

OMG lads - how much chat today?! blasted through 18000 posts!!! :coffee: 

emera i'm fairly sure your body will get rid of the carbs much earlier than tomorrow morning - the glucose/insulin cycle works really quickly...well it does in animals anyway!!! :haha: 

is it about time for some bump pic updates ladies??? :thumbup: i'm missing the bump pics....off she goes to badger DH to take some pics...i'm feeling big/tight/stretched. :blush:

xx


----------



## emera35

Waula - It should yeah, but for some reason it doesn't happen that way with me, i seem to hold on to the sugars in the carbs for an eternity! :dohh:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oooh yeah bumpies! here is mine, you just reminded me!

So, nearly 32 weeks, 33 weeks, 34 weeks (today) and me being attacked by charlie cat
 



Attached Files:







31+6.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









33.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 1









34.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









34 charlie 2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emera35

Wow, Missy you've had a real growth spurt there! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I dunno if i have or if 33 weeks was a weird blip! I don't get it!


----------



## citymouse

:rofl: Missy, that picture with your cat is EPIC. Love it! What the heck was he doing?

Emera, I've heard that exercising makes your whatever they're called levels go down... I have the 3-hour GTT Friday and I'm so dreading it. Hope you escape! (Oh, and I think it's the aqua that makes people think "girl". But I think it's adorable!)

I must say I was really shocked to go to the hospital for the tour yesterday and find that the only snacks they had for the pregnant ladies were cookies and fruit! How about some protein or a veggie tray? You know pregnant women can't resist cookies, so we all got a sugar rush and then ended the tour on a slump. Really weird choice, health professionals! 

I just ordered some baby-related stuff from Amazon... a black labor gown (I know you should just wear the hospital one but I don't want to if I don't have to... and I can always wear it around after the birth if I don't wear it there), breast pads, and "soothing gel" breast pads. As soon as I placed the order, Amazon encouraged me to "share" the details on Facebook and Twitter. Uh... I'm sure all my old high school teachers on FB want to know that I'm buying soothing gel breast pads.


----------



## waula

Missy - you're looking GOOD!! such a great bump and yes...big growth spurt!

here's mine... apologies for the odd angle on the front shot - DH was in bed!!! last one is from 27 weeks EEEEEK!!!

right, night night lads...off to bed...xxx
 



Attached Files:







33weeks.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2









33side.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2









33weeksfront.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 2









27+1 side.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and since that last post is so breast-centric, I might as well share this little anecdote. DH came home the other day and for whatever reason I'd taken off my bra while I was sitting around. It was on the desk so I was like, "Oh, yeah, I wanted to take that off," and he said, "You decided it was time to get National Geographic up in here." 

Yes, because my boobs are currently shaped like those of the African women who spend their entire lives topless, flinging their boobs over their shoulders to feed their babies. :rofl: I tried to tell him that they'll probably look more exciting when the milk comes in.


----------



## waula

citymouse that's hilarious....I got out of the shower last night and DH told me I looked like one of those monkeys with droopy boobs...ahem. they are not droopy. they are just being taken over by bump. who needs enemies hey!! xxx


----------



## emera35

Haha, you two made me giggle! :D

By the way, just to report, my boobs are no saggier after breastfeeding for 11 months than they were before hand, so yay to that! :dance: They are however, hmm, what's the word OH used? Ah, "pendulous" :rofl: I was an A cup before Roh, and went to an F/G when my milk came in. Then back to a C/D when i stopped feeding. Now i'm already busting out of my nursing bras, and my milk hasn't come in yet! There is a chance my boobs may actually just pop this time!!!!
Also, TMI type conversation, but are anyone elses nipples reaching epic proportions? Mine seem to be huge! :shock:

Edit : Seem to have deleted the start of my post :wacko: Waula, thats one amazing bump! :)


----------



## wondertwins

Great bumps, Missy and waula! Waula- you always have the cutest frontal shots. I wanna rub the Buddha!!

City- :rofl: LOL at the thought of tweeting your breast pad purchase.


----------



## emera35

Don't think i'm going to be able to sleep tonight, all nervous about my appointment tomorrow! :shock:


----------



## citymouse

Emera, mine are huge and brown. Surreal. That's never been a part of my body that called attention to itself before now!


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bumps :kiss:


----------



## blessedmomma

havent had a chance to read up on everything yet. just wanted to update that my scan went great. baby is head down with one foot up in my ribs and one foot down by his forehead. she printed some pics and in one he was scratching his forehead with his toes. that doesnt sound too comfortable to me, but hey. he is approx 3 lbs 14 oz and looked very healthy.

lol about all the boob stories. mine are definitely still in good shape, but havent BF yet. i was worried about BF making them saggy, but i decided too bad. Dh will have to get used to the national geographic look i guess if they do sag after that. they will be working boobs and not just for show anymore :haha:

waula- lovely bump!!!

Dh is all excited about getting the secret stork gift, yes i know he is a dork. he asked me when it had to be sent and i said i didnt know so he made me look it up, then got all worried that we better hurry and get something LOL.

have to read up on all the stuff i missed today!


----------



## citymouse

I laughed out loud about your baby's position and DH made me explain. They really are little monkeys at this point.

Doesn't it seem like they have this secret-agent life in the womb, and then they get born and get demoted all of a sudden? Right now I feel like baby totally knows what she's about, and it doesn't seem fair that she'll be so helpless again. I know I'm wrong, of course. :rofl: I mean, I guess they do get familiar with floating around and scratching their heads with their convenient little feet.


----------



## emera35

Blessed, I'm so glad your scan went well, I chuckled at your baby scratching his head! :haha:

Still now when Roh is asleep I go and check on him and find him in positions that make me think "how is that possibly comfortable?!?" I guess little ones are just bendy!


----------



## MsCrow

Hehe, great posts ladies. Don't forget to tell FB and Twitter than your giant surfboard maternity pads are on your list Mouse! I can't remember if it was here or another thread but the gendered nature of colours was discussed and pink was, until the 1940's, a masculine colour as a derivative of red.....ahhh good old wikipedia.....

"An article in the trade publication Earnshaw's Infants' Department in June 1918 said: "The generally accepted rule is pink for the boys, and blue for the girls. The reason is that pink, being a more decided and stronger color, is more suitable for the boy, while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl." From then until the 1940s, pink was considered appropriate for boys because being related to red it was the more masculine and decided color, while blue was considered appropriate for girls because it was the more delicate and dainty color, or related to the Virgin Mary. Since the 1940s, the societal norm was inverted; pink became considered appropriate for girls and blue appropriate for boys, a practice that has continued into the 21st century."

Gorgeous bumps Waula and Missy. The cat appearance made me laugh; I have to shoo one of mine away everytime.

Emera! I hope you went to bed! I see the last post was veerrrryy recently and I got up at 5:30am for my pre-work swim.

Loo, I wrote a letter to my secret stork partner so I had to check the rules that this was ok - it is. I had to explain the rationale for why I got what I did lol.

I am so full of cold, I just want to go back to bed but I have to go in and pretend to be effectual at work.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow there were SSOOO many pages to catch up on when I woke up.. It seriously took me like near 2 hours!!

I can't possibly reply to everyone so I never try :haha:

Love the bump pictures! Here is my bump this week and also my 22 week bump so you can see the progress in 10 weeks! I sadly have the beginnings on stretch marks on the bottom of my belly! :( No wonder with the massive growth spurt though!



Baby slings: I put one on layby and don't yet have it.. I brought this one: 
https://www.totsntales.com/shop/min....html?osCsid=31661e038241c361ab89dc8865355711
At least I am pretty sure thats the one! I didn't do alot of research on it.. I didn't realize there was so much to think about. The lady in the shop said it's a great sling.. :shrug:

Leaking boobs and breast feeding: I hate how people push BF also! It's totally a personal choice. To be honest when I first fell pregnant I honestly didn't like the idea of BF. It felt wrong but as the pregnancy has progressed I have been able to see past the first feeling's I had of it being gross and now I see it for what it is.. A way of feeding baby and something thats a great bonding experience. It did take me a while though! I will be giving it a go but I am not putting pressure on myself if it doesnt work too bad.. I've no problem FF. And I have been in the leaking boob club for a while now! Mainly at night.. Actually last night DH had his arm around me cuddling me and it was resting on my boob and after a while I noticed my boob was leaking on his arm!!! He was half asleep and when I tried to wipe it off his arm he woke up and asked if I had drooled on him!!!! hahahaha :haha: I was like no sorry babe!

Also on the colour of nursery's I had mine painted blue before we knew the gender and I planned to pretty it up with some pink and purple if bubs had of been a girl.. But he turned out to be a boy and everyone says well thats lucky because you painted the room blue!! Pfft... I think some people just don't have and vision and can't see how you plan on having things look in the end! 

Baby names.. I can't remember who it was asking for the opinion on the boys name but I like it. I don't think it's too popular. And I like the nickname as well. As for us I think it's been settled.. I am still not saying 100% that it will be babies name as I still want to see him and make sure it suits but we are like 99% sure.

I can't remember anything else... Oh I had a look for buttonnose to see if there was any photos and the last update on her journal was from someone else saying the baby wasn't doing too well and had been transferred to a different hospital.. I hope they are ok!


----------



## wouldluvabub

*This is the update on Buttonnose's journal*

I've heard from Buttonnose today to say that Pea Pod has been called Lucas Alexander. Unfortunately he's had to be ventilated this morning and was transferred to St James in the nearest big city to Button. Button has gone with him and as you can imagine she is very worried, he's doing ok now. She's also missing Little Man too, can't imagine how hard this must be for her as she's never had a night apart from him


----------



## wouldluvabub

Sorry for the triple post but there are a few threads in 3rd tri about going overdue and peoples babies dieing before birth.. It's really scared me!! I don't wanna go over now!!!


----------



## waula

wouldluv - thats some impressive growth - loving the bump shot!!!! 
blessed - congrats on a good scan - i can't believe the positions our LO's get themselves into! can't work out where mine is at all - feels different to when it was breech a few weeks ago but it may be wishful thinking!!! getting really big kicks/jabs/rolls so i'm sure there's time for a turn!
xxx


----------



## waula

ooooh just sorted secret stork!! so exciting - thanks Joanna for sorting it all out!!! right off to work - 5.5 days left :smug: 
Mitch - hope you're coping ok with work - remember what I said about me checking that you're taking it easy once I'm a lady of leisure! xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

*Morning ladies!!!!!*


*Missy* - I to agree that It&#8217;s been a blessing having all these lovely ladies for support! I find myself worrying and thinking about you all all the time and hope that we can all remain in contact once LO&#8217;s are here :kiss: though i know it will be harder.
Also awesome bump! AND love the cat! Though he/she doesn;t look to impressed with having her photo taken.

*Emera* - i hope your glucose are ok today. I passed my GTT test but have not had one wee sample with out at least 2 plus glucose in it, they are just doing random blood test on me (which i have tomorrow) to check the levels. I really hope they don&#8217;t make you re do the full test. Good luck today though.

*Walua* i bloody love your bump!!! However it does look as if it may be getting more uncomfortable for you each week!

*Wouldluvabub* &#8211; Another amazing bump!!!! I also love the top!
Thanks for the update on button &#8211; i hope her little man stay a little fighter!!
And i have never heard of anyone going overdue to the point of it hurting or effecting the baby :shrug:. I think 2 weeks is the maximum they will let you go and babies always seem to do fine and it never seems to effect them. 

*AFM* &#8211; well today is OH&#8217;s birthday and he has to work :( we gonna have a nice evening in tonight though an celebrate then. He got one present from me this morning before we got up :sex: :blush: hope he realises that I&#8217;m thinking I won&#8217;t be able to do it again till after baby is born. I&#8217;m so tired now it&#8217;s unreal Also my lady bits seem to be swollen?? Has anyone had this? It&#8217;s kinda worrying. 

I &#8216;Think&#8217; Poppet is head down!! Only because i was up half the night with something digging into my rib and I&#8217;m hoping it was a foot!!!


----------



## emera35

Thinking of Buttonnose and little Lucas :hugs: thanks for the update x

Thanks ladies I hope I won't have to take the test again, they made me redo it last pregnancy, I assume they thought I cheated or something? :haha:

I'm really tired, I did go to bed but was up most the night and when I did sleep I had stress dreams. I'll feel a lot better later once I know what's going on, even if its a result I don't like. I'm soo bad for worrying about things if they are unknown :wacko: 

I hope everyone has a good day!! :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

what time is your appointment Emera??


----------



## emera35

Scan is at 1.15pm and appointment afterwards, wish it had been a morning one! :(


----------



## Glowstar

L&L - yes my lady bits are very swollen :shock: so you're def not alone there...feel like I've had a right good seeing to :rofl: I bloody wish!!! :haha:

Waula & Missy - Fab bumpage - Waula I think your baby is going to be close to 9lbs or slightly more :winkwink: 

City - Yes for massive nips! mine look like chocolate digestives...I have a VERY distinct line going all the way round! and they are very veiny too! 

Emera - sure you'll be fine today, fingers crossed :hugs:

Did someone have a scan today I can't remember :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: you just answered my quation Emera :thumbup: good luck at the scan, sure it will be nice to see LO again :kiss:


----------



## emera35

Oh I hope Newfie is ok, she had a scan yesterday, but don't think we heard from her?


----------



## littleANDlost

Just try to take your mind off it this morning Emera! I'm sure it will all be fine and like glow said you'll get to see LO again, little bit jealous of that bit. 

Glow - will this go away or last now till baby is born? It's quite 'uncomfortable' to wee and even to sit on certain things. 

all your talks yesterday of lovely bubble baths has made me want one! i think i will go soak for a bit :)


----------



## emera35

Glowie - thanks, yes that's about the only bit I'm looking forwards to! Will be nice to see :)


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good morning!*

*Glow* - i think clothes are fine for S.stork are they not? xxx
*Emera* - Love the indian style outfit on Roh! x Would never hv thought he was a girl?? :shrug: Let us know how ur appt goes hun, esp around the glucose x and enjoy that scan ;)
*Missy* - love the bump pics! defo had a spurt! Cat one is hilarious :haha:
*Rashy* - Yer i noticed that the food on offer within the ward is not the healthiest... but im not going to moan LOL... something tells me i will feel like i DESERVE a cookie :rofl:
*Blessed* - YAY for a great scan - will you post a piccie? :hugs:
*Wudluv -* 1. GREAT bump 2. Thanks for buttonnose update 3. Im scared of going too overdue too :(
*Newfie* - where are u hun? Scan update please :dance: Hope u enjoyed it :)

*AFM...* 
Drinking RLT.... lush.
Just missed 2 work calls due to going to loo both times.... so probably sacked.
Hungry.

Have a good day ya'llllllll :)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Morning lovely ladies

Ive just caught up on 20 pages from the weekend and yesterday - wow - loving the sling chat and foody aswell.

We have went with baby bjorn but only as was recommended by a friend - so we will see how it goes - looks complex though trying to get it on with one person..

Had such a busy weekend - babys room and hall now have wooden floor on them which took up a crazy amount of time to do ... glad i have such a handy dad as he did it all.

Bought blinds for our room and babies as we dont have black out and in the summer sun faces our rooms -5am rises not good ....

Have any of you ladies been experiencing rib pain - i could barely sleep last night as my ribs on both sides but more my left are in agony - i tried hot water bottle not no help ... have next antenatal check up on monday so if not better will defo ask for some advice from midwife

Good luck to ladies whom have their scans today 

L xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Morning Vitfa - ive had rib pain but mostly due to baby putting pressure there i think. Defo get it checked out at your next appt :hugs:

Just bought from mothercare a load of sleepsuits in various sizes, some newborn socks and a couple of sheets for our rocker crib which baby will be in until move into nursery. Now that i own a Ewan the sheep ( :haha: ) the only thing left to buy is a carrier/sling :dance:

BTW there is a mothercare code *WP7M* for £5 off orders £25 and above. As delivery is 4.95 it basically gives u free delivery . Better than nothing! x


----------



## littleANDlost

Vitawife - rib pain! yes yes yes!!!! unless i am sat holding my boobs off my bump and have my shoulders right back it hurts so much!!!! apparently it's normal and just because out muscles are being pushed up against the ribs by our bumps and when baby becomes engaged and out bumps drop it will ease up (sadly this could still be a while)

FT - i hope your not sacked. if they moan say you thought your waters had broke and they will brush right over it lol.

as for my lovely relaxing bath, had it all set up, candles,gorgeous bathbomb from lush (the one with the rose in it) perfect temperature , just sat in it about to lie back when ... the doorbell rings. Had to sign for a parcel for OH (think it's a present from his mum). Don't think i was to polite to the posty!!!

anyway off to get some munchies and tidy up a bit. 

Oh before i go had a thought in the bath. Anyone heard from Danielle? she wasn;t on yesterday was she?


----------



## firsttimer1

Not heard from danielle for a couple of days :nope:

sorry about ur bath L&L; kinda reminds me of that 'WKD Blue' advert ''have u got a wicked side'' where the women is having a relaxing bath and then her DH comes in and uses the loo :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

I hope she's ok :( don;t these women know we worry if they don't check in!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Thanks ladies - glad to have you ladies to stop me worrying - When go babies normal engage? Im 31 and a half weeks so ive probably got a while to go 


I would love to go for a bath but i have the boiler guy and the sky man coming around today - means i cant even nap how rude lol

I got some moses basket fitted sheet from matalan at the weekend and so pleased with the quality of them for £5 for 2 of them - super soft and fluffy - very snug.

What you ladies plans for today 

L xx


----------



## littleANDlost

well i got an email today saying my baby can become engaged at any time from now till labour. Trouble is she not head down yet, she definitely still laying long ways, i can push one side of my bump and watch her poke out the other side!! it's funny but this wakes her up and i normaly get a kick/punch! she was head down at one point last night though so she knows where she has to go!


----------



## firsttimer1

Vitfa - i think engaging REALLY varies? there was a thread recently on third tri and some first time mothers said their babies started to engage at 36 weeks - others not until they were due :wacko:

so i guess anytime?? :shrug:

Im trying to plough through some work marking today for work.... but feel so sleepy all the time atm. Just like first tri again! BOO :(


----------



## Glowstar

I'm pretty sure with my first head was engaged from 36 weeks, I just remember is being 3/5for evvvvvvvvvvvvvvvverrrr. It stayed like that until 42weeks :shock: :rofl:

Sure it was much later with 2nd....like 38/39 weeks or something, I can't really remember :dohh:

Don't read those horror stories! your baby will be fine! most hospitals won't let you go over 2 weeks anyway now. I had regular monitoring those last couple of weeks so I was never worried :winkwink:


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies. This will be a post about me I'm afraid. I don't have time to catch up, I gotta go to school. :wacko: lol. I do have school work to do though lol.
My appointment was supposed to be at 12 yesterday. One of the techs didn't come in to work so I was told to come back at 3! _Okay,_ so we came back at 3 and there was 2 emergencies and they couldn't scan me until 4! _So_ we went back at 4. But on the plus side, the tech I had was so greatful that I wasn't pitching a hissy fit (she even said, wow, you sure are taking this calmly :D) she let me and DH watch the whole ultrasound! We were in there 45 minutes. And it turns out, the baby is almost in the right position. :thumbsup: Her head is way down, which is what's causing me to pee so much, her body is up along my right side and her super long legs over on my left. I knew it was legs I felt over there :shock: In between all the waiting I bought another bottle and a pack of wipes so all and all, not a bad day. :D
I'll try to keep up with you today lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

NEWFIE - thanks for update and yay for a long full scan xxx

its funny that a few of us have babies with long legs :shrug: Maybe its just a generation thing - seen as humans are getting taller? :shrug: LOL


----------



## mitchnorm

Testing for new fruit....

Hi laddies.....at work in a meeting but am excited about being a new fruit so will catch up later......


----------



## littleANDlost

glad your scan went well Newfi :) :thumbup:

I'm trying to avoid housework it would seem and instead took my 34 week bump picture. I think i have gotten bigger again!!! :) sorry though for the bra and sexy spotty PJ bottoms lol, i though the bottoms were better than wonder women knickers that i was actually walking round my house in. No clothes is so much more comfy these days! :blush:

EDIT -And now it is lunch time so house work will have to wait a little longer.
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks (3).jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5









34 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lozza1uk

*Newfie *- hooray for a great scan!
*Vitfa* - rib pain, definitely! Had it since Tuesday, feels like its eased a bit the last 2 days but i can't breathe in too deeply or push my shoulders back. I can also "pop" my rib in and out! Not sure I should be doing that. I think everything's just pushed up and outwards.
However, on top of that I also feel like i've been kicked in the pubic bone, feels really bruised and turning over in bed is becoming a real ordeal. Is this the start of SPD?

*FT* - to balance it out, we're convinced ours has stumpy legs following the 20 week scan. Hopefully they've caught up now, I don't want a stumpy baby! 
Oh, and 50 days to go!!

Well, we complained about the furniture delivery so we're being sent a free mattress! We've already got a mattress so the shop we bought it from said we can get a refund on theirs if we prefer this one, otherwise it will be going on ebay I think. Unless anyone still needs to purchase a cotbed sprung mattress? 

*Emera* - I'm also sleeping badly so feel your pain. Dropped off at 2am last night, woke a few times in the night with hip pain and was up at 6.30 to get the train to London. In a hotel tonight so doubt i'll sleep that well again despite only 3.5hrs sleep! I don't know why I feel so awake now, must be due a slump shortly.


----------



## Glowstar

Newfie - yay for a great scan but bloody hell that was a loooooong wait!!!
but bet it was soooooooo worth it :hugs:

Mitch - Yay for being a Honeydew.....means I've got weeks left of being whatever I still am :sleep:

Lozza - go you :happydance: getting a new mattress! so they should compensate you though!

I had what you are describing between about 20-24 weeks. Was AWFUL turning over in bed :nope: super painful and I thought it was the start of SPD but it weirdly seems to have disappeared on it's own :shrug: might be worth talking to your MW about though especially the further on you get :winkwink:
Of course the pubic pain was replaced by the oh so wonderful rib pain and hip pain :wacko:
I think I wake up every 30 minutes with my right hip hurting like hell, then it's painful to turnover, then I need a wee......bah...the cycle continues all night long :shock:


----------



## Glowstar

Meant to say...fab bump L&L!!! I actually think mines quite small :shrug: might try and do a pic tonight.


----------



## emera35

My OH does that WKD advert thing to me ALL THE TIME :hissy: :sick: he thinks its hysterical! :dohh:

In the waiting room waiting for my scan :shock:


----------



## mitchnorm

OK quick lunch break.....

Lovely bump pics ladies - I am very aware that I havent done one in a while. Feeling a little large and unattractive but will work up the nerve to do it

Waula - I shall look forward to your cyber stalking to ensure I dont work too hard. I have actually just looked at my diary and after a Chester trip this Thursday / Friday and Taunton Monday/Tuesday....I actually have a pretty clear diary for long journeys AND away from home to be honest. Happy happy happy :happydance:

Newfie - glad scan went well......Emera should be in having hers right now :thumbup:

Lozza - make them pay!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad: free mattress is the way forward.

Vitfa - I get rib pain on one side - right - I am hoping its babies feet but have a feeling it could be head. I am hoping she engages soon but not too worried yet bearing in mind what Glow said 

My thoughts are with Buttonose - hope Lucas is OK :kiss:

AFM - all day meeting today prepping for a very very very big presentation next week :wacko:.....Feeling a little weepy and tired today.......Very hungry (echo you FT!!!).......Someone out getting me lunch, had to curtail my real order so I didnt look like a complete pig........Unmotivated at work.......still feeling urge to shop, thinking that may be my nesting instinct rather than cleaning :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - YES! that means Lozza and i join u as a honeydew tomorrow :dance: BRILLIANT!!!! whooohooooo ;)

L&L - Your bump is amazing! is it ''hard'' all the time e.g. to touch?

Lozza - whhooooppp for a free mattress :)

emera - ahhhh scan time :dance: 

wish i had another scan :( - maybe they will scan me when i see the consulatnt @36 weeks for my ''reassurance'' as they put it LOL :) actually im going to measure my fundal now LOL

is anyone else due to post a bump piccie today? Mine isnt till tomorrow :( I love bump pics :(


----------



## emera35

Baby is perfect, head down and definitely a girl I saw a burger for sure! :dance: just gathering my hormones to maul the consultant now!


----------



## littleANDlost

GoodLuck Emera!!!!!!

FT it's hard all the time and then like a brick wall when she's pushed outwards.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Good luck emera! 

I have to do my tax return. Annoying, considering i earn nowt!


----------



## mitchnorm

I can do one of my traditional sideways bump shots for you ladies :winkwink:

EDIT - anyone else slightly worried that they may have got the gender wrong at your 20 weeks scan and havent had another check since? I am just getting used to mine being a girl and now really looking forward to it.......what if she isnt???


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - don't you think it just hits you? the urge to want everything done and ready? Also regarding work...I am so unmotivated, feel like crying like a baby every morning because I don't want to go anymore :rofl: :brat: 

Emera - yay for a great scan! and :happydance: she's got a burger :haha: how exciting to be having a little girl :cloud9: glad she's head down too :thumbup: now go kick that consultants arse :winkwink: did they give you a EFW?

I've pigged out today :sick:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - yay for a great scan! did they give u an estimated weight etc? :)

missy - tax return? :sick:

mitch - cant wait for a sideways bump heehee :)

Just measured my fundal and its still 34 by my calculations - same as last week. which would mean im now just one week ahead :shrug: Havent got an appt this week but ive got one the following week with MW.... very intrigued. Esp as a lady on the PAL thread had the same fundal as mine (+6 at one point) and is now spot on??? surely our babys are not engaged :shrug:

Cant wait for some bump pics tonight :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - Yeah for a great scan!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - why break a tradition :rofl: 

I've got MW's on Friday...bet I'm measuring small. To be fair I'm not paying attention to it as they said DD2 was measuring 3 weeks to small and she was 7lbs 6oz so it's a load of crap TBH :shrug:


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning, lovely lads. As an aside, I think it's wonderful that we call each other "laddies"; we all love blue rooms for our baby girls, and we dress our little boys up in slightly girly tunics. :rofl: :flower: We really are an awesome group of mamas. :kiss:

I'm loving all the gorgeous bump pics! Mitch, I'm sure you look fabulous as you have this entire pregnancy. And when you're ready to post, we'll be ready to tell you so! The reality is that we're all reaching the biggest points in our pregnancies, so it's hard to look in the mirror and not quite recognize the person looking back. The growth will continue, but it will probably be more subtle from week to week.

Newfie/Blessed/Emera- Yay for good scans. 

Whoever asked about swollen lady bits.... uhm.... yeah. :blush: I am shockingly swollen down there (front and back if you catch my drift). I guess I don't have to worry about the twinnies coming early because there is no way they could get out even if they wanted. :haha: 

AFM... Today is 31 weeks for me and Citymouse! w00t. I get all snuggly thinking about having 8 or 9 more weeks, but that's highly unlikely. I am most likely looking at 5 more weeks of pregnancy!!!! OMG!!!!

Here are a couple of quick snapshots of the mobile I made. I still need to clip all the extra fishing line and get a hook to hang it from the ceiling. The pictures are crummy because my cell phone has the WORST camera. But you get the gist of what it looks like. :) It's hard to make out the designs, but I used various, printed scrapbook papers in blues, greens and browns to match the bedding. I love it!!!
 



Attached Files:







mobile1.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 9









mobile2.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - thats GORGEOUS! X so talented! :)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Yea for scan all going well

Yea Mitch - i worry if she isnt a girl - i have a fully warobe of girlies clothes so my baby will defo be gender confused it she turns blue - lets hope not though i really feel bonded with my baby girl 

WT - love love your mobile - what a crafty mama you are

L xx


----------



## mitchnorm

WT - I agree - fantastic mobiles....hope you are my secret stork and I await receiving my lovely one too :winkwink:.......:haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Wow WT - that's gorgeous! you talented lady =D&gt;:-$

I only want 5 weeks left...I'm jealous :brat: okay maybe only a little because you've got 2 of the little guys to look after :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wow!!! That is an amazing mobile. So much nicer than any shop ones.

Who is it on here who watches Doctors? I just watched it. Made me a bit sad! Now OH is away again so i'm catching up on OBEM, Call the Midwife, Corrie and Eastenders. Love it. 

Painted the bannisters this morning. What fun. (and it made me nearly vomit from the painty smells).


----------



## newfielady

Shesh, I promise to keep up then you chat er up for 3 pages in a bloody hour. :shock: lol.
Wt's- such a cute mobile. Means more that momma made it for them. :D
Great bumpage. I'm going to try to upload one today. I'm well over due for one I think.
I have to get a few things together too today. DH is in a right panic since we found out the baby's head is down (and I mean _low_, I almost had to take my damn pants off for the tech to scan her head lol) so now he wants hospital bags packed and stuff ready to go. lol. He's so sweet. I tried to explain to him that down doesn't always mean ready to go but you know first time dads. :cloud9:


----------



## littleANDlost

ok so housework is truly done now!!!! hovering is becoming a mission and i have to stop after each room to catch my breath.

Mitch i worrie that this LO will be a boy. I obviously love him just as much but we have a lot of girly things and in my head i'm having a daughter. It is very very rare though for it to be gotten wrong. right?

WT - lovely mobiles!!!!! it makes me wish i was crafty to make things like that. 
As much as i wouldn't wish it on anyone i'm kinda glad i'm not the only one with swollen lady bits as it did worry me quite a bit.

I've been starting to wonder who are 4th march mama will be, Missy, kelly, emera and myself only have 3 weeks till we're full term! and like WT said she only has 5(ish) weeks till the twins are likely to show themselves! scary!! I can't believe we're nearly there!


----------



## wondertwins

Awww. Thanks for all the crafty love. :flower:

Missy- Take it easy with the painting, lady! And I thought I was nuts for trying to clean the dust off of the ceiling fans (20 ft high). :haha: But at least I was able to do that from the ground. 

Glowie- I'm completely torn on how I feel about the 5 weeks aspect. On the one hand... it will be the end (or the beginning of the end) of my physical discomfort and my reacquaintance with wine!! On the other hand... it will instantly thrust me back to being the mama of a newborn (x2) which is pretty damn scary!!!

Newfie- You better not tell DH that DTD is rumored to bring about labor! He might make you go cold turkey. :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

WT - I did feel slightly naughty when I was dangling from the stairs by one hand to reach the corners... Dodgy. 

L&L - OMG! That is scary mary. We're going to have babies so soon!


----------



## Widger

Hi laddies :hi: Well, I can actually speak now after losing my voice completely last week and no more razor blades going down my throat which is good but still feel bleurgh. Think it is just a 3rd trimester feeling though.

Went looking for double buggies on Sat and it started to hit home that there will be another person in our household in a few months time eek! Crazy. The 2nd trimester seemed to go so slowly but it seems to be picking up speed again. Think it is because I've got so much to sort out still.

Lovely bump pics laddies. I tell you what, you will not believe how big your belly will grow :haha: Seriously, you think you look big now.... you just wait!!! :rofl:

Just started buying things for my hospital bag and new baby. Got Ocado delivery of breast pads, Lansinoh cream, newborn nappies.... glucose tablets and cartons of ribena for me!! I bought a babybjorn on ebay too. I borrowed one last time round and it was amazing. They are really easy to use vitfawifetobe. Need to get another baby bouncer. I do have one but a friend suggested it would be really useful to have one downstairs and upstairs whilst doing bathtime with my son. Oh and I bought a digital camera as ours is broken/old and thought it was only fair to have one for this baby too as we took ridiculous amounts of photos of my son in hopsital/coming home etc.

Emera/Newfie - Lucky girls getting another scan. Emera - Wow if you think you saw girl bits. I have no idea and would love to have a sneaky peek :haha: Newfie - my friends baby was in right position weeks before yet she then went to 40 weeks! Sometimes they set up home early. 

I'm not quite sure where this baby is now and this morning I felt jabs on the left and the right so maybe it has moved again? I won't get checked again until 34 weeks now. Actually need to book that appointment with my doctor.

WT - What a crafty lady you are :)

Oh and can I join the baby with long legs club? Check out my profile pic :haha: We are hardly the long legged family too.


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - think its emera that watches doctors lol x

newfie - thats sweet of your DH, but yeh reassure him that a low head doesnt mean anything lol! If it did i would have been panicking at 25 weeks :haha: My dh keeps mentioning getting the bag ready too... but ive had it in my head that i will do it at 35weeks and want to stick to that. maybe so i have something to look forward to? :shrug:

L&L -


> I've been starting to wonder who are 4th march mama will be

 Ive been wondering who will be last :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey laddies
Loving the talk, photos and craftwork going on. 
I am putting out of my mine the weeks left...too much to do. 
I might be asked to a function in London at the end of February. Would you risk it?
So tired today, my head could hit the desk at any moment.
Meh.


----------



## firsttimer1

Glad ur feeling better widger! 
And u just reminded me by mentioning Lansinoh cream; is everyone aware that we can get it on prescription (UK)? Not sure from when (eg whether it has to be after LOs arrival) but doctors will prescribe it :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

didn't know this FT. I;m at the inlaws this weekend and will ask FIL when you can get it. Hmm wonder if he'll write a prescription out for us?


----------



## firsttimer1

Yup defo on prescription x may be worth buying one tube now tho as widger has done as apparently its even more beneficial if start using before arrival of baby xx 

will ask my mw as well next week if can get it on pres BEFORE babys arrival :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT, this is ace news, I never knew that


----------



## Widger

SEriously? On prescription? Wow, I didn't know that and went through tub loads of the stuff last time. I didn't start it before baby but not sure if would have helped anyway. Oh boy... I'm not looking forward to that pain again OUCH. Hopefully it won't happen this time as it didn't help with Daniel being tongue tied so couldn't latch.


----------



## emera35

Hi Lads! Soo, back from the hospital :) Sorry this post will be a bit self-centred :blush:

Well, saw the consultant, not the same one, a junior, but i was very happy to see her "sorry Dr.X is ill today, so i'll be taking your appointment" yipee:)

Anyway, she's really happy with everything and said she could sign me off consultant care, which was great news :thumbup: Then i said, "so i'd be fine for a homebirth?" and she was like hmmm..
She said she was concerned that if my MWs read my notes as they stand then they might be nervous about doing a homebirth, so in an effort to help, she's decided to keep me on consultant care and do another scan in 3 weeks time. If everything is just as perfect with that one, then she'll sign me off and recommend me as a good candidate for home birth. :) All in all i'm pretty pleased with that. I don't mind being cautious at all, its just so nice to have an appointment that didn't end all doom and gloom!
Also she said if i go into labour in the 3 days before i get signed off, then she has no issue with me using the hospital's birthing pool, which is the other option i'm considering :) Hurrah!

Its really such a relief to feel more positive about it all :)
Also lovely to get confirmation my bumpy really is :pink: by seeing what was very obviously a fanny with my own eyes! :haha:

Oh, and current EW is about 5lb, with EW at 40 weeks being 8lb :thumbup:

The lovely sonographer even printed me off a couple of pictures, even though he wasn't really allowed to! :winkwink:

So here is a picture of bumpy having a lovely snooze! :haha: :sleep:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/396669_10150504972961696_591891695_9581941_1273134899_n.jpg


----------



## MsCrow

That's wonderful news Emera, so glad you had a positive appointment and might potentially have the birth you would rather.


----------



## littleANDlost

YAY emera!! i;m so glad it went well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

> Oh, and current EW is about 5lb, with EW at 40 weeks being 8lb

 8lb is supposedly the perfect baby wieght LOL - so well done you!! :hugs:

Ok im going to be honest - i cant work out whats what with the scan photo - can you help me out? :blush:


----------



## emera35

haha, FT its a face on it's side, with hair on the right and chin on the left. Her eyes are closed :) She has quite chubby cheeks! :baby:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooooo i was trying to see a head/body/legs etc! :rofl:

Omg i turned my laptop on its side and can sooo clearly see her little face... amazing! :kiss:


----------



## emera35

FT, i know, its so strange seeing such a grown baby on a scan, she looks pretty squished in there :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - soooo glad it all went well. Sounds like things are starting to fit into place for you and you might actually end up with the birth you want :thumbup::hugs: I can't work the piccy out either :winkwink:

WT - I certainly don't envy you having 2 babies :shock: so maybe I should keep my mouth shut and thank my lucky stars I've only got one coming :rofl: and here, here to wine! my god I am dying for a white wine spritzer with ice :wine:

Widger, glad you are feeling better :thumbup: sounds like you are starting to get all the final bits and bobs sorted :flower:

FT - If anyone will be last it will be me or Joanna or City as we are end of March mammas! I will make ALL attempts necessary though for this baby to make a prompt or early arrival.


----------



## firsttimer1

squished but gorgeous :kiss: wish i had a scan booked now :(


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - I get it now..................bless! she is catching flies!!! how cute :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

Wasnt Danielle really late in March and actually probably more into April (honourary March Mama after an early date scan if I remember rightly)....so she might be last:wacko:

Hope its not me....I am ready in exactly 4 weeks thank you

Crow - re your work commitment in London end of February - similar dilemma to me apart from mine involves an over night. Do you have to commit now? I would leave it for a while and see how you feel - Manchester to London is quite a distance:nope:


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow - I would probably avoid going, however i'd think through the following:

Do you have to book & pay now and is it non-refundable? If yes, don't go.
Can DH go with you just in case? 
Can you face being in early labour on a virgin train for 2 hours on your own, or even with DH? - If yes, then go!

Personally I don't think i'd risk it. I'm going for a weekend away in Stratford for my Mum's 60th on 11th Feb and that was the latest I was willing to be away from home just in case! 

Emera - congrats for a great scan and finally some happy news from a consultant!


----------



## firsttimer1

yup danielle is due early april i think x Ive FB messaged her to see if she is ok as not heard from her in a while xxx


----------



## citymouse

Hurray for good scans and appointments, Newfie and Emera! Emera, love the picture! I finally figured it out, LOL. 

I've read everything but can't remember most of it. :dohh: Pregnancy brain! We're still waiting for Missy to check in...? She was here yesterday, right, with the cat picture?

Why would you lads want your Lansinoh discreetly by prescription when you can order it from Amazon and with one easy click share your purchase with your friends? :rofl: 

Hurray for 31 weeks today! Like Glowie, I am going to be trying everything I can to get baby to exit. Probably start the hard sell around 38.5 weeks. Walking, massages, working out (assuming my body will still let me at that point), maybe even a little DTD... assuming my body will still let me at that point. :haha: I'd much rather go early than late. My doula was like, "Maybe you'll have an April Fool's baby!" and I was like, "Bite your tongue! I want a March 22 baby." Or 23, 25, 26, or 27. I'm very picky about numbers so the 24th isn't my choice.

PS - All of a sudden I'm always hot. Anybody else?


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and WT, love the mobile! My sewing room will hopefully be reassembled by the end of the week so I can get onto sewing a few things. I'm a little behind!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm here! I can't remember if i've been replying or just reading your stuff! I'm stupid. 

Emera, that's flipping FAB about your birth, even the compromise sounds positive. I'm so pleased for you! 

I'm just taking my uterus to the gym (drinking RLT)


----------



## emera35

I'm allllways hot!


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks laddies. The journey would be for a reception and a goodbye at the end of a training scheme which is why I'd like to go but might see if I can just do it in a day. I'm contemplating the possibility of early labour on a train and wondering how doable that would be....hmmm.....lol. 'Spose it's only two hours....

I have a question....sometimes I get a sort of rythmic thumping which feels like it's right in my cervix. Is this hiccups with the baby's head hitting down low? It's rather a strange sensation.


----------



## littleANDlost

ok guys i am off, my OH is on his way home and i wont to try to at least make an effort for him lol. i might even put make-up on! not done that in a while!

i hope you all have a good evening and let us know when danielle gets in contact FT!


----------



## Widger

Glad to hear all was so positive today Emera

MsCrow, that is defo hiccups. My little one gets them about 4/5 times a day and sometimes not in a great place :haha: I would just wait and see how you feel for trip to London etc. You could always cancel last minute if not up to it.

Last time I was 41 weeks when Daniel decided to enter the world at 8lb 9oz.... obviously this time I'm hoping for a slightly smaller baby (at least the head part anyway :haha:) so will also be trying everything to get him out again althjough, as I found out last time. Nothing worked for me baaaahhhh!


----------



## newfielady

C'Mouse- I thought it was just me. Normally I'm shivering all the bloody time and now I'm sleeping on top of the sheets (naked I might add just to add the the mental image :rofl:) sweating and DH is under the sheets. :wacko:

P.S I got 2 scan photo's I'll upload after lunch with my bump pic. DH kept the pics of "daddy's girl" in the truck with him. :cloud9: He's gonna be such a good dad. :blush:


----------



## emera35

Aww, Newfie, that's soo sweet, your OH sounds so cute :)

Meant to say happy bday Mr L+L! Have a good evening :cake:

Widger, sure as soon as I get passed 37 weeks I'll be trying o evict too! No having been in that situation before though I've no idea what will work for me! If anything!

MsC definitely hiccups and if bubs is head down hen you feel them right down low! Can be a bit of bladder torture sometimes!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies sorry i havent been on for a few days been soo tired tablets have been wipeing me out i slept 7pm-6am last night. hehe

i hope ur all ok

ps when do we need to post r prezzies?x


----------



## lozza1uk

Danielle - after 1st February I think? At least that's when i plan to post mine!

My 3 hour sleep is finally catching up with me so i'm off to collapse on my hotel bed. It's conveniently a couple of doors down from Mothercare on Oxford Street, so I might pop in. Or it's a couple of doors up from Selfridges, which is where i normally visit. How times have changed!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Missy *- yay for doing RLT now im not alone :)

*being hot* - oh yes! Ive been sleeping with half my body on top of bed sheets. Also when i went swimming with DH i was like ''wow this pool is freezing!'' - but he said it was warm..... so think it was my hot preggo skin and body lol x 

*Danielle* - :hugs: xxx i think from memory we need to post presents *BY* feb 8th latest x

*rashy* - i will be doing things like EPO, walking, DTD etc from 37 weeks. I figure it cant do any harm! i at least want to try to get LO here before my parents holiday. which is hilarious as if LO doesnt arrive by the 10th, i will then be trying to delay them a little :rofl: im only willing to go ten days over tho medically.... but i assume they wud induce then anyway x


----------



## firsttimer1

ah-ha here we go:

_- Please mail your gift to your partner during the following dates: Monday, January 31st to Wednesday, February 8th. This is to ensure that we all receive a gift around the same time._


----------



## crowned

Glad to see you back on here Danielle!
Lovely bumps all!

Yes to the swollen bits - very awkward, and hoping it goes away! Also yes to the massive nips... very weird. 

So my baby has been VERY naughty. He/she has been head down for a long time now. Yesterday while shopping, I felt some very strange pressure and bumping against my cervix that made me clench - almost felt like baby was going to fall out! I was worried my waters might break. Today I found out (via 3 midwives poking me, a doppler, and finally an ultrasound scan) that the feelings were baby doing a complete 180 and he/she is now very comfortably head UP, right under my ribs. So now I'm in the same boat as the rest of you breech mamas! Someone remind me what that stretch was on all fours that is supposed to help encourage baby to go head down please?

Anyway, all is well otherwise - fundal height is 32 (which is exactly perfect :D ) and ultrasound measured baby at 31 weeks plus 6 days, which is only a day less than my gestation, so we're doing very well!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I too am going to work on getting the baby out on time... so DTD 14 times a day for me! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse - I am always hot too.....having to sleep with window open and covers off....totally unlike me. Hubby wouldnt let me open window last night as it was a bit colder......pooey

Ooooooh I get that pulsating and sure it is hiccups way low down above my lady parts....does that mean my baby COULD BE head down after all. I think she is you know and I get a good feel of her bum on my right hand side and she really shoves it out sometimes :haha:

Yep - secret storks to be sent between 31st Jan and 8th Feb....hoping mine to arrive either this Friday or Monday/Tuesday which should give me enough time to turn it around and get to post office. Exciting!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Glad I'm not the only person turning into a radiator! And thank you, *Newfie*, for the naked-pregnant-lady-sweating-on-top-of-the-sheets visual. :rofl:

*MsC,* yes, sounds like hiccups. Mine are very fast. Apparently they're just "practice" hiccups so they aren't quite like non-womb-bound people's. 

*Danielle,* glad to see you checking in! Hope you're eating lots these days.

*FT,* what dates are your parents traveling again?

AFM... yay! They're painting my office today! I hope I like the color once it's on the walls. The walls will be pale green, the furniture, chandelier, and built-in closets will be white, and the main accent color is red. And then everything else I own is every color of the rainbow. 

I think by now I've earned the right to be called Nestymouse instead of Rashymouse... right? :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no, Crowned! Naughty baby!


----------



## citymouse

Triple post! I just wanted to share the picture of my chandelier, which I found SO cheap on Overstock. (I like things better if they're cheap, LOL.) DH is sort of appalled because our house was built in the mid 1960s and is very streamlined and California modern, but I don't care! It's my office. :haha:

https://img835.imageshack.us/img835/4127/l13299106.jpg


----------



## kymied

I think I've reached the "constantly burning up" point. I usually wear several layers of clothes and turn up the heat when hubby isn't looking. Now I'm wandering around the house in a t shirt and no socks and the temperature is at the "low daytime temp" on the thermostat. I've woken up several times and thought "That's weird, I don't have to pee, oh, I'm sweating to death under all these blankets!" OH doesn't think three blankets is too much....

I just ordered my secret stork present. Yay! I can't wait for her to get it. (And she may get it early....) I had fun making a card even though I only sent a link to a picture of it.

Three hours until my scan and non-stress test. They told me to drink juice before going to wake up the little guy. Yay! I can't wait to see him again.

Every time I go to the doctor's they print out info which has my BMI on it. I do NOT think this is fair. The last time I went it was 29.72. 30 is the obese cut off line! I think if you're adding his weight to mine you should add his height too. If he's 16 inches tall our combined BMI should be 19.3: Normal weight!


----------



## newfielady

You're very welcome *Mouse*. :rofl:
Nice to see you back on *Danielle.* Have you started to come back around yet? 
I will be posting my secret stork gift on the 31st because it takes everything _forever_ to get from Newfoundland. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy that chandelier is stunning!!!




> FT, what dates are your parents traveling again?

They are away sat 10th march - sat 24th march :cry: IM DUE ON MARCH 14TH! :cry:

so want the baby to come about a week early ideally :( doubt i will be so lucky though :(


----------



## citymouse

You never know, FT. Babies make up their own minds about these things!


----------



## kymied

Mouse - I used to have chandeliers very similar to that in my previous house. Like one (or two) in every room. The house was built it 1900 so it wasn't too weird but they are a B!TC# to clean. The previous owner of the house had a hobby of refurbishing chandeliers so each one was different. There's a picture here of my dining room. If you look closely the two chandeliers don't actually match. That house had so much "character"


----------



## emera35

Love that chandelier Nesty! :thumbup: 

Hi Danielle good to hear from you! :hugs: 

Kymied, I love your bmi theory! :haha: I get really picky, today the consultant wrote my bmi at 35 I was like "excuse me, its 34.90, don't be rounding me up now!!" She laughed and changed it, good girl! :haha:

I'm like all of you lads, sweaing my tits off in bed whilst OH is moaning about having the heating off! Only bit that gets cold is my feet sometimes! A warning, if you think you are sweating now, wait until after the birth, seriously one night I thought the place was flooding I was soaked!

I just showed Roh he scan picture and said baby, after a few seconds he pointed at it and said "oh, eyes, nose, mouth" :shock: :haha: he is clearly a natural at deciphering scan pictures :rofl:


----------



## kymied

Emera, that is so cute! It's so great that he understands and is excited about his new little sibling.


----------



## firsttimer1

have you ALLLLL sorted your stork pressies now? Im in a panic as mine is only half done :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Mine is ready to post FT.

Here is my today's bump shot and my scan pics.
 



Attached Files:







31weeks.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 19









002.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## emera35

My secret stork is only half arrived, a bit annoying! Should be ok for time though! Really looking forwards to packing it nicely :)


----------



## citymouse

FT, mine's half-done AND I can't finish it until the weekend at the earliest. So don't worry. You're not alone. 

Cute little foot, Newfie! Can't tell what's in the first pic, LOL.

Kymied, those are gorgeous! Mine will be hung from a high ceiling so hopefully it'll be so far away that nobody will notice if I only clean it once a year or so. It's not very high quality but I'm excited to see it against the green walls.


----------



## citymouse

emera35 said:


> My secret stork is only half arrived, a bit annoying! Should be ok for time though! Really looking forwards to packing it nicely :)

I'm looking forward to cramming mine into the smallest/cheapest possible shipping option. :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Oh and lovely bump Newfie, I can't make out the scan ones as I'm on my phone again (someone was trying to bend my laptop in half so had to abandon it!) Excited to check them out later :dance:


----------



## newfielady

The first pic is her hands folded together. (I told the tech she was praying to get out lol) and the second is her foot.
Emera- I wonder who could be trying to bend your laptop? :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

OK, I'm cross :growlmad:

I was guaranteed, by everyone, I would become a little furnace. I thought, great, it'll be winter, I shall save on heating, I shall stop vampiring the heat off MrC at night.

They *lied! **Lied!*

I still feel the cold, all the time. I feel so short changed. :nope:

Newfie, you're looking lovely!

Secret stork is sorted, wrapped and ready to go...:happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- Eeek your little bumpy is so cute!!! 

Nesty- You've definitely earned your new name, and your office sounds dreamy. The color scheme and chandelier are my version of girly! 

Danielle- Good to see you poke your head in for a quick hello. Take care and keep us posted.

AFM.... I've been more productive at work today than I have been over the past 8 weeks combined. I guess the nesting bug has finally hit my work performance. YAY! :happydance: 

But the baby brain is still in control. As proof: I just finished eating TWO lunches. The first one I ate at my desk while being uber productive. About 3 minutes after I finished, I noticed that I had a lunch meeting scheduled with some male colleagues. :dohh: They had planned to take me out to wish me well going into maternity leave. I couldn't cancel or I'd have to blow my cover and let them know what a flake I've become. So I went and ordered the smallest thing on the menu. I still feel sick from eating too much though. :sick:


----------



## citymouse

MsC, I feel cold at night, still. Just during the day, sitting around, I find the heat comes in waves... I take my sweater off, then five minutes later I want it back on. Then repeat fifty gazillion times. Better to be consistently cold because at least then you aren't spending half your time getting dressed & undressed.

Back when I was on Depo (boo, hiss), I got night sweats... they were awful. I'd always wake up in the morning with no shirt on! :shock:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening lads,

you lot have been chatting A LOT today. i have no hope of catching upp. from i have seen it looks like good news for emera, lovely mobiles made by WT, hello danielle! glad your ok and sleeping sounds great, Nesty mouse... enough said, MrsC just keep stealing hubbys heat! its part of their job description

sorry to anyone ive missed

im v v v tired today. hard day at the office with brain melting legal stuff. had physio again this morning and now my shoulder/back is killing. i want it over. bump aching too.

hub and I are having a belated chinese new year celebration tonight with the chinese meal deal from sainsburys. I think the year of the Dragon sounds like a good year for our babes to be born in. according to wiki it is considered the luckiest year to be born in! yay


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ooooooooh!!! new fruit! at last!


----------



## crowned

Nesty, I woke up this morning with the same thing - i get hot and take my shirt off in my sleep. DH is always trying to cover me up because he thinks I'm cold but really i'm out of the covers because it's HOT in there!

EDIT: not done my stork present yet either... I know what I want to get for half of it, but haven't decided on the other half and can't decide whether to order them and get them shipped directly (cheaper but less personal) or get them myself, personalize it, and then send it (more expensive, but so nice to get a personalized gift!)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i havent got my prezzie yet shal be getting it monday when i get payed dohh i no what am getting tho :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey cupcake...my new fruiting buddy...glad you have popped in.....sorry you're tired though

Still worried about my stork present but i am sure it'llbe fine.....its got hubbies seal of approval (for all thats worth :haha:....i jest, he has developed quite good taste in bubba clothes)

Danielle - forgot to say....welcome back on here...hope you are feeling more with it and the tablets have calmed down

Fab scan pics girls :happydance:....i want another scan!!!!!!!:cry:
Mouse - love the chandlier.....

So afm.....home, cooked up a spag bol, waiting for hubby to get home....oh and got some non alcoholic becks....yummy...had run out. Apart from that cant wait for the weekend


----------



## sandy28

I read everything but can't remember most of it sorry, it this Pregnancy brain.

Citymouse- I havent been hot this time around, but last time with my son, I was always getting hot.

Emera- thats wonderful new, so glad everything went good.

Im so excited about the secret stork, will be going out to buy the gift

Wt's- such a cute mobile

I think i have some things ready for hospital bag, still need to get baby things and a couple other things missing.

I have been getting morning,day, night sickness again has anyone been feeling sick again. Baby has been moving alot everyday. This Saturday will be my baby shower excited will take pictures to share with you ladies. I have been feeling alot of pain when i have to walk or due alot of cleaning I'm worried baby will come early again. Doctor told me to try and rest. I have alot of things to tell you ladies but I just went blank (Pregnancy brain) I will come back and finish


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Newfie - great bump, and I love the scan pics. So amazing to know what our LOs look like now, my last scan was at 20 weeks so its been awhile.

You ladies seems ahead of me for the Secret Stork lol. I haven't had chance to get a pressie yet, but will be getting one this weekend and will mail it out next week. So exciting!

MsCrow - I'm the same, still cold all the time! Definately haven't noticed a temperature change in me yet. Still go to bed with fuzzy pjs, socks and extra blankets lol.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I want to make juice in my juicer, but it's in my shed, and that's at the bottom of the garden, and it's raining :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Has anyone else found their back is really sore these days? My upper-mid back is killing me today, perhaps I've been sitting at the computer too long. 

Has anyone else been getting leg cramps? I keep getting charlie horses that effin hurt! My calf is sore today because of one I had last night, now I not only waddle but hobble too! lol.


----------



## lauraclili

Ok, just spent ages catching up but can't remember anything! Good job on the chatting today girls! 

I'm just off to my breast feeding session but I e only key got inform work. Boo!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

joanna, my upper middle bacxk is hurting! that is the main place i get back pain. i thought it would be lower be lower back pain when i imagined being pregnant with a big baby bump.

my physiotherapist says it is to do with posture and teh way we hold ourselves to distribute the weight.

my hub is still not home. grrr. im getting hungry and want my dinner.


----------



## emera35

Missy, that's not the best spot for a juicer! I just sold my juicer, i was soooo bored of cleaning it :haha: I decided, sod it, i'll drink smoothies or just eat the damn fruit!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mrs Cupcake said:


> joanna, my upper middle bacxk is hurting! that is the main place i get back pain. i thought it would be lower be lower back pain when i imagined being pregnant with a big baby bump.
> 
> my physiotherapist says it is to do with posture and teh way we hold ourselves to distribute the weight.
> 
> my hub is still not home. grrr. im getting hungry and want my dinner.

I thought it would have been my lower back too.. thats where I usually feel sore if I've had a busy day or something. Now-a-days its my middle/upper back thats sore, I think your right about posture. I keep having to conciously make myself sit back on the computer chair so my back is straight, otherwise i'm sort of leaning forwards and I get sore in no time.


----------



## emera35

Joanna - I don't so much get cramps as something my Dad always called Restless leg. I get it in my arms as well now, and i just can't keep my arms and legs still. If i leave them still it feels horrible! Paracetamol seems to help, which is just as well, because its always right when i get into bed and i just end up flailing about like some crazy fish out of water! :wacko:
I'm not getting too much back pain this time, although i did last time. Its just my pubic bone thats agonising! Maybe i do have back pain and i don't really feel it as the SPD hurts so much? Ah, who knows? Roll on 3 weeks time!!


----------



## Glowstar

Newfie lovely bump.....and cute little footsie in the scan pic :happydance:

Anyone notice we are all in our PJ's when we take bump shots :rofl: 

Here's my bump pics from tonight (in my PJ's :haha:) well bottom half anyway at 30+6.

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/306.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/306front.jpg


----------



## kymied

Joanna - I've gotten three really bad charlie horses so far. They say increasing your calcium might prevent them. Also, stretch your toes up, towards your head to ease the pain and prevent it. I've started doing this as often as I can remember and haven't gotten one since.

My low low back hurts when I do a lot of bending or lifting. It has been hurting a lot lately with all the dog paws I've had to dry off due to snow/mud/rain.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Gahhhhhhhhhh, i'm such a hormonal wally! I'm crying my eyes out at the One Show.


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> Gahhhhhhhhhh, i'm such a hormonal wally! I'm crying my eyes out at the One Show.

Aww! :hugs: I'm always crying at nonsense these days! :haha: :dohh:


Right, i'm hungry but i don't know what i want to eat, i skipped lunch as i was too nervous, and i shared a tin of soup with Roh earlier, he was hungry though so ate most of mine!

I don't know what i fancy, Help ladies, suggestions welcome!


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> Gahhhhhhhhhh, i'm such a hormonal wally! I'm crying my eyes out at the One Show.
> 
> Aww! :hugs: I'm always crying at nonsense these days! :haha: :dohh:
> 
> 
> Right, i'm hungry but i don't know what i want to eat, i skipped lunch as i was too nervous, and i shared a tin of soup with Roh earlier, he was hungry though so ate most of mine!
> 
> I don't know what i fancy, Help ladies, suggestions welcome!Click to expand...

Toad in the hole! That's what i'm having.


----------



## emera35

Damn, that would be yum! No sausages though :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

I might not have it. It's already nearly 8pm and i've not started making it...


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> I might not have it. It's already nearly 8pm and i've not started making it...

:haha:


----------



## loolindley

Missy, that's so funny because I was getting so ANGRY at the one show. I had to turn it off. Hormones huh!!! I was walking around the living room ranting "why does tv have to be so mundane! Who gives a sh!t if they turn street lights off after midnight or not" :rofl: I daresay we were being angry/crying at different parts though!

Great scans Newfie and Emera! Did blessed have one too?

Also loving the bump pics. You all look so marvellous!

MsCrow. You have obviously been missold on your pregnancy. Do you think you can get your money back or exchange it for a warmer one? :haha:

I've had another angry day!!! Oh asked if we could go to pizza hut on the way home for buffet because of starting at slimming world on Thursday. So we went in and it was crap. The pasta was luke warm, there was no vegi option and not a lot else. I asked them to put a margarita in and whined about the pasta and told them to go and check the temperature (it was too cold and had to be removed) I told the manager that it was wrong that there was no vegi option (whilst munching on a piece of ham and pineapple), and then I decided that I had had enough and informed him that we were leaving and not paying for what we had had. 

Oops. It was really crap though!!!

I then bitched about it all the way home when the estate agent called to say the house sale could still be 5-6 weeks away (we signed the contract yesterday so was expecting it to be 2 weeks) and I burst into tears and told her it was NOT acceptable. 

I had a nap and I feel fine now :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi lovelys!!!!!

love the bumpys ladies, you are all soooo adorable :cloud9:

on feeling hot- im burning up at night, but cold during the day. opposite of nestymouse???

on stork- ive decided what to get but we are looking at stores here before ordering it online. running out of time!!!!

on getting baby out- about 36 weeks im gonna get all over sitting on my ball, dtd, rlt, walking. i started this last time and when i had to be induced at 37 weeks i was already 90% effaced and 3cm dilated. dont want to start to early with preterm labor risks.

love the room deco ideas, they sound like they will be fab :thumbup:

scns sounded wonderful ladies. ft- i will try to get a pic or two up.

im sure i had more to say, but preggo brain strikes again...:dohh:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo! That is flippin brill! Free (crap) buffet. 

I was crying at the midwife/new babies part. I too HATE the inane nature of the one show. It is SO terrible.


----------



## newfielady

:haha: Loo- I'm glad I'm not the only pregnant lady who fly's off the handle. :rofl: I find I don't get sad I get angry.
Thanks for pointing that out Glowie. I'm always in my pj bottoms; only thing that fits. :haha:
Who said it was raining? It's snowing here and calling for freezing rain tonight.
Got my secret stork present packed and ready to post. So excited :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

here is my little guy... one with his profile and one with his foot at his forehead. :cloud9:


----------



## loolindley

Such a clear photo blessed. Fab! xx


----------



## emera35

To quote my brother directly: "WTF is the One Show? Surely its just daytime tv aired 8 hours too late?" :shrug: He has a point :haha:

Loo - I love that you complained about there not being a veggie option even though you're not a veggie! :hugs: Lukewarm food on a buffet is dangerous though, i'd have gone ballistic about that! When I had my restaurant we ran an Italian buffet and to be honest, although it was a good money maker it was sooo high maintance with having to temperature check and refresh it every 15 minutes. If any of my staff had let things go lukewarm they'd have felt my foot on their rears as they went out the door!!

Missy was it you asking about who watched Doctors by the way, because its me, to my shame! Just caught up on the episode (yes, i'm that sad!) it was horrible! :cry: Didn't make me cry i just wanted to hit that idiot woman!

I ended up having cheesy beans on toast for dinner! Not something i eat alot, but i wasn't up to cooking really, and i have to say i thoroughly enjoyed it! :munch:

I officially really dislike Lorraine Pascale! She's so insipid and wet!! I love watching shows about baking, but she can just shove her macaroons! She's there with her pristine white shirt saying "mmm, i can't wait to eat these" then goes and drops them round her firend's house and never actually eats one! What's wrong with you woman! Anyone who actually bakes is all covered in cake mix and flour and there licking the bowl the second the stuff is in the oven!

Oh dear i'm really ranting... i may have a few hormonal rage issues of my own, off to lie on the sofa and doze to Masterchef i think! :blush:


----------



## MsCrow

Lovely to see your scans Blessed :)

Glow you're looking ace! Not small, just right - you were worrying about being a bit small?

Loo, I PMSL at your post, that was the ultimate pissy flounce extended for a good few hours of quality show-womanship. Poor lady, I'd have cried about the house. Probably wouldn't have paid at pizza hut either. 

On aches and pains, someone mentioned pain in their calf muscles, can you describe it? I just cannot walk fast anymore, or run very much. It's getting frustrating but what worries me are little bumps in my calf muscles that make putting weight on them painful. I don't know if my high arches and the additional weight are putting more strain on my legs?

Either way, the jolts of pain or the seizing up of muscles is making me feel sick.

Edited to add: Emera, my favourite lazy meal at the moment seems to be a jacket potato with cheese and beans. It's like a hug on a plate.


----------



## emera35

Aww Blessed, love the pictures! :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely pics blessed....loving his foot touching his head :haha:

Loo - My kids always drag me to PH and I hate it, it's so over rated! good for you for complaining, us Brits are way to polite sometimes :winkwink: Hope the house comes through quicker though :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

poor loo on the delayed house purchase, any idea why it is taking so long?

i got my dinner: sweet and sour chicken, black bean beef and rice followed by victoria sandwich cake wiith custard! happy now


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, now I need a Hawaiian pizza for dinner! DH will protest... only one of us will prevail... perhaps I can arrange for him to have a dinner meeting and then order it behind his back.

Loo, love your whole post. Especially the bit about MsC exchanging her pregnancy. 

Blessed, beautiful pics! I love his foot/head pose.

There's an open house down the street and all the cars coming to look at it are doing (piss poor might I qualify) 3-point turns in our driveway. It's my least favorite thing about being on the last corner of our quiet dead-end street. People have destroyed our garage door by backing into it... and then of course they drive away. :roll:

I feel weary. My forearms are tired! I think a nap may be called for. :sleep: That or less shopping online. :blush: Today I ordered X-Large size puppy pads to put under the sheets in case of waters breaking. Decided not to go with the whelping pad because I don't know who's going to be around to do laundry for a couple of days.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Toad in the hole was AMAZING. I'm an amazing cook (not really, it puffed up massive and was a bit too soft inside). 

My belly is killing me today, right at the top of the bump, i feel like i'm having a million BH too. 

Cuppie - that tea sounds amaizng too. Cake is always a winner! 

Blessed - that is So cute, little silly head :)


----------



## loolindley

Mrs Cupcake. The vendors solicitor is clearly incompetent. I daresay my unborn child could have done a quicker job. The draft contracts that were requested on 24th Nov weren't received until last Monday! Rediculous. I have requested that as we are ready to exchange/complete that the vendor perhaps finds alternative accommodation, but whether this has fallen on deaf eArs, I am not sure. :shrug: estate agent was meant to be caking me back today but I'll chase it up tomorrow. 

My mum (who obviously has secret issues with my weight...she is definitely her mothers daughter :haha:) has only gone and booked me in for a hypnotherapy session specifically about food/weight issues. I've told her that the reason I'm fat is because I eat too much of the wrong things, nothing else! Anyway, she has booked a session because her gym were offering a sesh for £15 rather than £70. I hope I don't laugh out loud during it!! How cheeky is my mum!!! :rofl: will let you know on Fri how it went!


----------



## mitchnorm

Ok so i either have BHs in the lower part of my bump or wind....slightly concerned. Havent really had these before.....i get tightening around the belly sometimes.

So ladies explain what BHs feel like pls? :wacko:

Fab bump glow and loving your scan pic blessed ....soooo sweet


----------



## waula

lovely bump glow - and you're right - our bumps could be twins!!! you're a boy bump too right?? :hugs:

loving all the hormonal ranting... you ladies literally keep me sane and make me realise i'm not the only one having hormonal "issues"... :flower:

lads with upper back pain - join the club, i've been a member of the club since 23 weeks and not enjoying it very much. for me its much much worse when i'm driving hence the early maternity leave in 4.5days :smug: the only thing that helps me are yoga rib stretches which i found out today are not possible to do whilst driving. :dohh:

AFM just got back from first nhs antenatal class which was really pretty awful. really patronising midwives, no mention of instrumental births "in case we scare you" WTF?! No mention of using any breathing/water birth for pain relief...grrrrr... but thankfully a very nice bunch of people - quite glad we've got NCT one's now - thought i'd wasted the money...hoping they're going to be better... interesting factsheet on perineal massage given out - ladies is anyone doing this? not sure i can even bloody reach - and the idea of DH "helping" with "hooked thumbs" arghhhhhhhhhhhh :blush::nope:

xxxx


----------



## MsCrow

loolindley said:


> estate agent was meant to be caking me back today but I'll chase it up tomorrow.




loolindley said:


> My mum (who obviously has secret issues with my weight...she is definitely her mothers daughter :haha:) has only gone and booked me in for a hypnotherapy session specifically about food/weight issues. !

I'm sorry, I couldn't let this typo slide, it's just too lush next to the paragraph with your paranoid mother. I think a few similar slips of the tongue in her presence would be too much fun. :happydance:

Don't sweat it Loo, if you feel confident about your your relationship with food, laugh your arse off, give it a go, walk out. Bit presumptuous of your mum to have booked it though. :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula - i'm planning on doing iit but i have no idea how i will reach either... OH is SUPER squeamish so i'm pretty sure will go nowhere near it! 

Mitch - mine feel tight across the top and then mixed with horrible stabby period pains (only occasionally do i get the stabby bit). They're a bit sore today...


----------



## waula

mitch - i get a lot of BH - my whole uterus goes rock hard and really sticks out, not painful like period cramps but feels really heavy and can make me a bit breathless... did have a few days last week of proper period cramps which i've not had for ages - guess its just things stretching again??! x


----------



## MissyBlaze

I agree about the hypnosis. OH works for someone with more money than sense (married to a very minor celeb), she was telling us that she got hypnotised by Paul Mackenna to never eat chocolate again. Apparently that was like 6 years ago and she's never touched it since.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Then OH pointed out that the previous day at work she'd eaten an entire bag of Twirl Bites and ALL her son's Halloween chocolate.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies.....i think its nothing to be worried about...just took me a bit by surprise...really stabby then crampy...weird:wacko:

Loo - :haha: at your mum....and good on you for pizza hut rant. Nobody argues with a preggo lady:thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow. My subliminal world revolves around food!! To be fair I was crying my eyes out to my mum about my weight gain the other day, but I have to say she has been VERY active about finding solutions!!! I will go and listen to the lady on Friday, but am sure that the only person who can change things is ME, and not a hypnotherapist. We will see. 

I just asked Mum what was for tea tomorrow and saw her face tighten. This winding up business could be fun!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Laddies, want to share your opinions? Can't promise I'll take anyone's advice as I'm pregnant and crazy ;), but I'd love to know if there's a prevailing opinion.

Looking at these fabrics to make my curtains. Thinking it would be four smaller panels-- (A)(B) (B)(A), with white muslin as sheers behind.

Right now I'm thinking Amsterdam Slub for A and the Oxygen Dots or Canopy Stripe for B... any general or specific thoughts? 

Here are the fabrics: https://www.fabric.com/home-decor-f...on-premier-prints-carrie-stripe-lipstick.aspx


----------



## blessedmomma

mitch- my BH really hurt now. some not as much as others, but some stop me completely in my tracks and i have to breath through them. i look at it like its preparing me for early labor when i will have to breath through my contractions. i know a lot of women they dont hurt at all and its just tightenings and some women its just uncomfortable for. my early weeks ones were like that. i think they can range widely for women. i think you have to remember that they really are contractions of the uterus, they just dont change the cervix or come in set timings. if they do, get your butt to the hospital. and if you have concerns go get checked even if they arent in intervals. some of my early labors didnt have certain intervals in the beginning, but i had a feeling and i was right. also, i read online that real contractions hurt in your back and BH only hurt your stomach. this is not true. mine never hurt in my back, even in the middle of labor


----------



## loolindley

Missy, that's hilarious! I might start telling people I have given up a certain food/drink and then blatantly eat it infront of them. See if they have the balls to point it out! Like someone said...no one argues with a pregnant lady!!!

We went for food the other day and my parents had the 'buy 2 glasses of wine get the rest of the bottle free' offer, of which they took the rest of the bottle home. I walked out of the pub holding the half empty bottle of wine and SO many people gave me dirty looks :rofl:

I may just spend the rest of this pregnancy winding people up!! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Rashy, I know nothing about style, but I like those prints!


----------



## MissyBlaze

loolindley said:


> Missy, that's hilarious! I might start telling people I have given up a certain food/drink and then blatantly eat it infront of them. See if they have the balls to point it out! Like someone said...no one argues with a pregnant lady!!!
> 
> We went for food the other day and my parents had the 'buy 2 glasses of wine get the rest of the bottle free' offer, of which they took the rest of the bottle home. I walked out of the pub holding the half empty bottle of wine and SO many people gave me dirty looks :rofl:
> 
> I may just spend the rest of this pregnancy winding people up!! :haha:

Ha! Yes, you should. Do it with a gob full of said food. 

My mum was outraged the other day as I got a glass of wine in a pub. She was SO scared that people were going to tell me off. I'm sorry but i'm allowed one flipping glass of red now and again!


----------



## MsCrow

I quite like the thought of Anderson and Tunisia together but only because Tunisia reminds me of the cover of Joy Division's Unknown Pleasures. 

The muted Small Paisley or Tuscany would go well with some starker graphical prints too. 

Loo, I think you need to go easy on yourself and reflect on the last few months. They've not been easy and you've been making some massive life decisions whilst being pregnant. I think you'll feel confident in yourself and with food again when things settle down.

Missy, of course you're allowed a glass of wine. Bugger what other people think. Everyone at my pub thinks I'm mad for having really weak halves of bitter shandy every now and again. They think half a Guinness would be fine.


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- i agree with mrsc! you have had a lot going on, on top of being pregnant which is a lot in itself :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hope the chasing goes well loo. def think you should put pressure on them to move out. as the buyer you should be calling all the shots!!

missy thats hilarious!

mitch my BH make my bump rock hard and make it feel tight and make it stick out more. they dont hurt and dont feel like period pains but can make me feel quite breathless. i think i have quite a lot of them. i have them quite regularly throughout the day.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, MsC, I like Small Paisley a lot! I hadn't really noticed it before.


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow said:


> Everyone at my pub thinks I'm mad for having really weak halves of bitter shandy every now and again. They think half a Guinness would be fine.

This made me laugh Ms Crow. When we were in the pub the other week (same time as wine gate) my oh asked my Dad for a shandy. When he returned with a bitter shandy rather than the assumed lager variety my Dad replied with "you're in the North now, Son. We drink bitter up here" :rofl: I think you have just proven his point!! :haha:

Thanks for the support laddies. I think I am a bad advert for taking on too much during pregnancy, but everything will sort itself out house/weight wise. I'm just a little sick of the hormonal inbalance this pregnancy is putting me through, and am looking forward to showing you lads that I really am a nice person who doesn't normally shout at strangers and is generally grumpy! :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Missy, thats a brilliant story, maybe she was hypnotised to not remember ever eating chocolate after the act of eating it? :rofl:

Loo, i'm a big fan of hypnotherapy, my mum is a really highly qualified hypnotherapist up to clinical level, and i always used to be sceptical. However since she's done a few sessions with me for various things i'm a bit more open to it. What you said, that you think you are the one who will sort any issues you have with food out, not a hypnotherapist is sort of the whole point behind hypnotherapy ;)
Anyone who's never been hypnotised before; its not like some weird arcane magical mind control :haha: You are fully aware of everything thats going on, and fully aware that at any point you could just get up and walk out of the appointment. All it is is to get you in a relaxed state and then, whilst you are relaxed both examine various issues, and then suggest solutions. Because you are not fully using your conscious mind things just sink in, and then sit there as ideas. It won't work if you don't actually want to do it, like the lady giving up chocolate, if she really wants chocolate, ain't nothing going to stop her! :haha: However if you are really keen to overcome a certain issue, then hypnotherapy can give you a good boost :thumbup: 
My mum refuses to do stop smoking sessions with anyone who has been sent there by their partners etc. as it just doesn't work unless the person is there because they themselves are genuinely desperate to stop.


----------



## lauraclili

On the wine front... My mum was prescribed Guinness when she was pregnant with all of us so I really don't think one glass is going to hurt!


----------



## MissyBlaze

We're allowed 1-2 units once or twice a week (I think)... Hopefully not every week, but hey!


----------



## firsttimer1

:growlmad: So i leave for one evening and THISSSSS is how much talking you do???? LOL! i cant catch up ladies :(

I can see a mix of talk from hypnotherepy to paisley print tho.... hilarious! :thumbup:

So DH and i did a HUGE (huge, massive, BIG! or whatever she says in pretty women) shop tonight - literally have enough food for a month lol. Made me realise tho that i need to empty ALL my kitchen cupboards and then clean and organise them. Might do it this week so that when i start nesting it will be a general house clean! :dohh:

Had moroccon lamb and couscous for dinner - YUM. then watched masterchef and craving everything they made heehee

Loving all the bump and scan photos - *blessed *that foot vs head one is great!

*Mitch* i get BH and today i had one which made me stand still and gasp.... not cos it was painful... just took me by suprise! :wacko:


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> We're allowed 1-2 units once or twice a week (I think)... Hopefully not every week, but hey!

When i was pregnant last time, this was the case. I was shocked that they changed it, and medical advice will now only say that you should completely abstain from drinking alcohol during pregnancy! :cry: I asked the MW why and she basically said its because they don't really know the effects of alcohol on an unborn baby (except in large quantities) and as its impossible to do any sort of ethical testing its safest to have a blanket abstinence policy. Meanies!
Realisitcally though the odd half of Guinness/Shandy/Glass of wine isn't going to do any harm ;)


Argh sitting here with chronic heartburn :shock: the sonographer asked me if i got alot of heartburn, because apparently bumpy has alot of hair, or rather as he put it "you have a very hairy baby!" Now wondering if i'm having a monkey?


----------



## kymied

My scan went great! Everything is measuring exactly on target. His head is down in my pelvis and both his feet are in my right rib. I told you he liked that one! Heat rate was good and he's doing practice breathing. He's over 4 lbs. The pictures aren't very good because he was hiding behind my pelvis with his hands in his face (again).

My friend came over with her 6 day old baby! She's so stinking cute! She slept the whole time she was here. My dogs wanted to jump and say hi but they when mostly good, sniffed and then walked away. Yay!

Added - Oh! my husband saw the card I made and said "what's this secret stork thing?" I had to explain it to him....


----------



## firsttimer1

> Argh sitting here with chronic heartburn the sonographer asked me if i got alot of heartburn, because apparently bumpy has alot of hair, or rather as he put it "you have a very hairy baby!" Now wondering if i'm having a monkey?

REALLY? i thought that was a myth?? cool! i have not had heartburn but ive had ALOT of acid reflux.... does that mean hair on head? Or does everyone get acid in throat anyway due to squished organs?

My hair is REALLY thick and curly so maybe my :baby: will come out with a 'fro! I had one until i was 3 :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied - CONGRATS :) did they give you an estimated birth weight? xxx


----------



## emera35

Ah Kymied, really glad everything was great with the scan :) Roh was the same for pictures, always with his hands in his face!

FT - i thought it was a myth too, but according to the sonographer every woman he's asked who says yes they have heartburn has a hairy baby! :shrug: Not sure that is scientifically accurate testing on the theory, but its interesting. I get more reflux than heartburn too, but i do get both.


----------



## wouldluvabub

On the drinking issue.. I don't really like drinking anyway so I don't bother at all.. I have heard they have not done enough study to see if drinking small amounts has any effect so considering its not something I miss or enjoy I just don't bother.. I do other things your not supposed to though.. Like eat ham... Oops!! 

Lovely bumps and scan pics ladies!!

Emera and ft I've had heart burn but more acid reflux so I wonder if my bub will have hair.. We're going to have to bring this back up once babies are here.. Myself and DH were both bald babies so if he has hair it will be a bit strange I think.. I'm totally expecting a baldy!!


----------



## Skadi

I never had heartburn and Keira has a full head of black hair. lol I'm going to have to say it is 100% myth.


----------



## KellyC75

I literally cant read back anymore :nope: Hope you are all well though

Get my csection date today! :baby: Then the countdown is well & truly on!


----------



## wouldluvabub

KellyC75 said:


> I literally cant read back anymore :nope: Hope you are all well though
> 
> Get my csection date today! :baby: Then the countdown is well & truly on!

Ohhh... you might end up being the 4th March mumma!! :happydance: I'm really excited to know who it will be! I'll probably have a stubborn baby and end up being the last!!!


----------



## newfielady

Ah ladies, did a lot of school work and house work today so I'm gonna call it a early night. :sleep: Night.


----------



## citymouse

Go crawl on top of the sheets naked and have sweet dreams, Newfie! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

i have to believe the hair thing is a myth too. my first had hair all over her back and everywhere. she had a full head of long black hair too. i used to puff it all up and put it in mohawks. i loved how it looked with all her headbands i had bought her. i called her my monkey cuz she was so hairy, she hates it now when i call her monkey. i really believed the reflux and heartburn thing, til i had 4 more babies that were bald and had the same heartburn and reflux with them. :wacko: genes are a funny thing sometimes

im kinda overwhelmed with how close we are now. full term is just a skip away and im not ready. i need to start preparing myself for labor and a newborn, but i need the time/energy to do it. i wish the nesting would kick in so i had some energy to get things done and get prepared for my mental state

edit: kelly- cant wait to hear what day its set for!!!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Nesty - I looooooove the Slub fabric (but what sort of name is that). For the B fabric I like that muted paisley or the polka dot.

Loo- You are quite the trouble maker. :haha: If we're ever in the same place, I hope we can eat pizza buffet! 

Nighty night Newfie.

As for heartburn... I've had none. It's the one symptom that I seem to have totally avoided. :thumbup: I think this is because I have a stomach of steel rather than bald babies though.

AFM.... I had an incredibly productive work day getting things finished and organized for when I start my leave. :happydance::happydance: 

Now I'm just relaxing on the couch as my boys do some sort of karate moves on my uterus as if they're trying to break outta there. DH can see it from across the room even. Sweetest thing... he came over and leaned in really close, cupping his hands to his mouth so he could speak Amharic to them as if they're sharing a secret.


----------



## citymouse

WT, my baby has been doing so pretty dynamic stuff, too. Earlier I was sitting on the couch and she kicked me in a way that made me say, "OH!" Hello, Baby, I know you're in there! 

Thanks for the fabric opinions... just peeked in at the paint job, it's nice! Very, very green. I'm so excited to be able to get back in there and spread my stuff out.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and Blessed, hope you get your energy back! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks nestymouse! im sure it will kick in, i just hope soon. i liked all the prints, but didnt comment as i have little decorating skills. i can look at something when its done and decide if i like it or not, but as for putting it together myself- sometimes it looks ok, sometimes not. 

wt- thats so stinkin sweet!!!! i love how daddys do sweet things like that :cloud9:

i got some moo-moo's this weekend for sleeping in. oh my, im so comfortable. i hope i can transition back to real clothes, this is just to wonderful. :blush:


----------



## citymouse

Knowing that you like them is good! :thumbup:

Oooh, soft, floppy clothes. My favorite! If I had some good maternity leggings I'd be wearing these dresses I got at Target that are basically glorified sacks. You put them on over a long sleeve tee-shirt and it's like pajamas!


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations on your great scan Kymied :)

Kelly, come on, you need to tell us your scan date!!!

Emera, on alcohol, my MW said officially they say don't drink. The guidance says no more than 1-2 units in one sitting however people are so stupid about alcohol they can't judge this. So hence them saying to abstain. I know if I have two halves of bitter :haha: shandy (with about an inch and a half of 3.6% bitter) that constitutes half a unit. I probably have this once a week over 4 hours watching football, along with a pint of water.

The baby definitely had hiccups last night and I think it was head down again, MrC could feel them just to the side of my pubis. :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

Nesty - I like Paisley print.....tried to post last night but forum going really slow :shrug:

Yay for good scan Kymied :thumbup:

As for heartburn = hair It's a myth I think. I never had heartburn with my girls and one had loads of dark hair and the other was fair and practically bald :shrug: I've had lot's of heartburn this time but not really thinking baby will have loads of hair. 

What's with all the red writing on the forum :wacko:


----------



## littleANDlost

well Babyandbump seems to be playing up for me and wont let me go back to older pages to catch up. I will try again latte. (not sure if it will even let me post this). Just a quick one to say that i have a midwife appointment today at 3.50 but nothing major, trying not to eat sugar though as she has said she will be doing random glaucous tests on me where it still in my urine. 
i;ve been waiting in all of last week to get a parcel that was due and today the postman came with 8 letters and 6 parcels, all for my OH though lol. Think something went wrong with the post and they are late birthday presents, i know one is anyway as it was from me lol. 

Is anyones LO's feeling squashed now? i can feel every tiny move and when i'm laying down she is pushed right out and it hurts so much when she even just twitches, I can no longer work out how she is laying as my whole tummy feel rock solid from her. guessing she's had a growth spurt so i may end up having one soon to give her more room?


----------



## kymied

I don't know if he's squashed or what but whenever I'm sitting and slouch even a little he starts kicking my ribs.
It seems like if a link is red it won't let you click it but if you refresh sometimes they change. (And sometimes the page fails to load)


----------



## firsttimer1

WTF? i wrote a big reply and its not here.... STUPID BABYBUMP!!!!! :grr:

well im not writing it out again :cry:

Instead i will just say.... Lozza.... we are frikkin MELON THINGYS!!!!!! :dance: and i think we are now just 49 days to go... lets see......... :dance:


----------



## emera35

Morning! 
Bn'B is definitely not feeling very well today is it? Just posting quickly to say hi! :hi:

By the way I'm sure the heartburn-hair thing is not accurate, just was amusing hat the sonographer asked and then pointed out all of bumpy's hair! Mad to be able to see that!

Ladies with squished babies, I'm definitely getting tha way now. We just keep stretching outwards now, as basically there is nowhere else to go! :wacko: 

In other news, I have like 1 week to go until I'm more pregnant than I've ever been! How exciting! Really starting to feel like I might go to term and have a "proper" labour :dance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh no, BNB is nutty! 

So... my MW just came over and we are homebirth ready! Argh! Just need to make it to 38 weeks now :)


----------



## MsCrow

Definitely less able to hunch over or bend down to do things. 

Good luck with the (potential) test today L&L.

B&B has obviously had some major server outages today. It was getting slower and slower last night and must have fallen over this morning.

Emera, fingers crossed for a full term and happy rest of your pregnancy :)

I'm having a crappy day, I have a dodgy stomach, I'm feeling chunky and want to hide, I dropped the cat's water bowl all over the floor and I dropped one of our lovely bone china bowls. 6 bowls left means no leeway and the factory shut years ago.

Bah. Baby is being quiet too which is freaking me out.


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning, lads. Poor BnB is having a rough start this morning. Probably hormones. :haha:

Well I was woken up last night with horrific pain. Babies are moving about and they are being rather fierce about it. The first time I woke up there was a visible head sticking out of the top right section of my bump while feet were obviously pushing on my cervix. It was as if naughty baby was standing up as straight as possible and pushing as hard as he could on my ribs and my pubic bone simultaneously. All that moving about gave me some yucky cramping, so I didn't sleep very well. But this morning it feels like they're back to their comfy transverse positions. :shrug: I see a nap in my future. :)


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> I literally cant read back anymore :nope: Hope you are all well though
> 
> Get my csection date today! :baby: Then the countdown is well & truly on!
> 
> Ohhh... you might end up being the 4th March mumma!! :happydance: I'm really excited to know who it will be! I'll probably have a stubborn baby and end up being the last!!!Click to expand...




blessedmomma said:


> edit: kelly- cant wait to hear what day its set for!!!!!



Thanks Girls ~ :flower:

The date is set......24th February :baby: I now have a countdown ticker too :argh:


----------



## wondertwins

Yay, Kelly!!! It must be so exciting to have a firm date set.


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> Yay, Kelly!!! It must be so exciting to have a firm date set.

Ermm, a little scary, as we are totally not ready!! :wacko:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

kymied said:


> I don't know if he's squashed or what but whenever I'm sitting and slouch even a little he starts kicking my ribs.
> (And sometimes the page fails to load)

This is the same for me, he likes to kick my ribs on the right side. I still think he is transverse, with his head on my left and feet on my right side. Definately feeling like there isn't much room left and his kicks are getting more powerful where they feel a bit uncomfortable at times. Some of you ladies are almost a month ahead of me, so I'm not quite where you are in the no room left stage.

MsCrow - My lo had a quite day yesterday too, it does freak you out a bit. But I have felt movements, they are just a lot lighter then they were a few days ago. Hopefully your lo is just tired from a growth spurt and will start kicking you again soon.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats on the C-section date Kelly! so exciting

my crib sheets have arrived today (knew we would need more conversation about sheets!) and they look fab. will try them out once i get home. i got the cheap amazon ones in the end, £3.50 ish for the crib sheets and £5.50 ish for the cotbed sheet with free delivery! cant go wrong there!


----------



## wondertwins

Awesome deal, Cupcake!


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera *- WOW! just one week away from longest pregnancy? Thats amazing!!
*Missy *- thats great! You must be excited that a home birth is all confirmed. did you get that hole in the wall fixed? :haha:
*L&L *- good luck for your maybe test today hun :hugs:
*Kelly* - 24th feb - thats fantastic! so you will more than likely be the 4th march mama heehee
*WT* - i defo see a nap in your future today.... u deserve it :hugs:
*Cupcake *- :haha: for the cot sheet talk LOL; speaking of which i bought some yesterday too ;)

so yer BnB was crap all morning wasnt it?! seems bk to normal now so we can post away... finally!

I just finished my secret stork purchasing! :dance: Thing is ive bought things based on the personality of the march mama.... so i hope she likes them :wacko: im a tad scared! Dont want her to be disappointed :nope:

Im defo feeling like digs is running out of room as the movement is contant now.. all rolls and pushes as they try to get comfy. BUT- although i can guess that its digs' feet up in my ribcage (as she/he is head down) i cant SEE that its feet etc.... is that the same for everyone else? if that makes sense. Like, i cant see aspecific limb - just something move across my tummy heehee x

speaking of which - last nights dream consisted of digs pushing his arm out of my tummy and letting himself/herself out. we were all like ''naughty digs - get back in!!'' Once again my dream did not reveal a gender for baby :shrug:

Looking forward to tonight OBEM!!! :happydance:

and sooo excited to be a melon :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Ladies - sorry to bring down tone but do you know if there is a way to report a member on bnb? rather than just a post? x
*
EDIT: SORTED *


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Ok ladies, I am really wishing I called in sick today for work... i'm ready for bed and it's only 10am here. I had a really crappy sleep last night and can hardly keep my eyes open here at work. 

I've had the worst leg muscle cramps (charlie horses) that I think are caused when I stretch in my sleep. They kill and I don't know how to prevent them. I had one 2 nights ago and then last night my calf was still sore from it and I think it's caused strain on my other leg because of it. So now both my calfs are sore and it's making it hard to sleep and I also sleep very lightly because I think even in my sleep i'm conscious of trying not to stretch so I don't get another leg cramp. Anyone have any cures for this or know what causes them?


----------



## firsttimer1

awwww im sorry your legs are giving you grieve hunni :( cant be nice. Unfortunately i cant offer any advice but im pretty sure a few of the mamas have had leg cramps and someone will be able to help :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Not sure if any of you have a morrisons near you; but they now have a baby event on as well xxx https://www.morrisons.co.uk/Offers/Categories/Baby/


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> Ladies - sorry to bring down tone but do you know if there is a way to report a member on bnb? rather than just a post? x
> *
> EDIT: SORTED *

Okay FT, this has me curious. :rofl: I can see "parts" moving across my stomach but I can also see when it's legs or arms. She was having a right party earlier (when I was trying to do my Math lol) but has settled down for a nap now.

I'm headed down the road later and I and hoping to get some crib sheets. They are the hardest thing to find around here, and the ones you do find are $15 a sheet, which seems expensive to me. :shrug:

Kelley, at least you know _when_ you baby is coming now. You know you have to be ready for that date.

EDIT: typed to soon. Baby is playing the drums on my insides again. :kiss:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks FT.

Newfie - your lucky you can tell what parts the baby is kicking you with. Like you Firsttimer, I can't tell. I'm fairly postitive that my lo is lying transverse with his head on my right and feet at my left side... but I can't be sure. And when he 'kicks' i'm not sure if it's his feet/hands/back etc lol. Maybe in a few weeks when hes a little bigger i'll be able to tell.


----------



## wondertwins

Joanna- I haven't had the sharp charlie horse pains, but I have had a few nights where my legs were cramping up so that I couldn't sleep. I have weird joints, so this is something that happens even when I'm not pregnant. For me, taking a quick soak in the tub (even if it's the middle of the night) is the only way to really get rid of them and get back to sleep. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

*WT* - im sooooo pleased that your so lovely! Im just watching this baby programme and the mother has baby twins and she said ''when mothers of one baby tell me they are struggling i just say to them - pah, you have NO idea what struggling is, no idea. One baby is a pinch of salt'' 

... HOW RUDE!!!!! :grr:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

wondertwins said:


> Joanna- I haven't had the sharp charlie horse pains, but I have had a few nights where my legs were cramping up so that I couldn't sleep. I have weird joints, so this is something that happens even when I'm not pregnant. For me, taking a quick soak in the tub (even if it's the middle of the night) is the only way to really get rid of them and get back to sleep. :(

Thanks for the advice. Luckily I'm able to get back to sleep after I have one but they seem to be waking me up all the time. Perhaps a soak will help to calm the muscle down.. or i'll get my magic bag (heated compress) to add some warmth to the muscles to help.


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT, is it you who watches teen mom? I HATE Farrah's mum!


----------



## loolindley

Hi lads! 

BnB really was throwing it's toys out of the pram this morning, wasn't it!!

Does anyone know if we need to buy sheets for the pram too? I cant think if we need to make that up like a bed, or if we just wrap them in a blanket :shrug:

I defo feel like the baby is growing out of room, but every day seems to be a freak out day for me, just because I have a very quiet baby :shrug: I have NEVER had a day where is is _really_ active, but my midwife just said thats how some babies are!

My doctor also diagnosed me with SPD the other day too. I was complaining that my lower bump was killing me and I was struggling to walk anywhere. He explained that it was my pelvis hurting, helped by the weight of my bump, and sent me off with 100 paracetamol! :haha: I guess it does explain why I've been walking like John Wayne though! :rofl:

AFM. Crap day. I've had a huge row with my mum (it was only a matter of time), mega tears and shouting at OH. I've been on a soul destroying walk around Stockport town centre whilst oh gets told repeatedly that there are NO jobs available :nope:, and in one hour I have to go and register at Slimming World and find out how fat I really am :nope:

I really do feel down in the dumps at the moment. I need to go out and make some friends in this damn town, but because I feel so fat and horrible, it makes me not want to go and meet new people in case they judge me on my weight :nope: I know I'm being ridiculous deep down, but I just feel so down on myself at the moment.

So sorry for whining all the time to you girls. I promise I'll buck up soon and sort myself out.


----------



## loolindley

MissyBlaze said:


> FT, is it you who watches teen mom? I HATE Farrah's mum!

I hate her too! What an interfering bag!!!!! I also hate Amber and her useless boyfriend, am not keen on Farrah, Macy was ok, but she is so needy with Kyle. In fact the only ones I really like are the 2 that gave up their daughter for adoption :shrug:

I still watch it though! :haha::haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

loolindley said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> FT, is it you who watches teen mom? I HATE Farrah's mum!
> 
> I hate her too! What an interfering bag!!!!! I also hate Amber and her useless boyfriend, am not keen on Farrah, Macy was ok, but she is so needy with Kyle. In fact the only ones I really like are the 2 that gave up their daughter for adoption :shrug:
> 
> I still watch it though! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

OMG I was almost on the floor when she had her baby and gave her up. And then the mum gave her that bracelet. Goodness me! 

It's brill.


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - :blush: yup its me. Farrahs mum is a nutter. But its that amber that really grinds on me. She is so manipulative and selfish towards her partner Gary (who isnt much better but still). REALLY winds me up. I dont watch it religiously though and think im waaaaay behing lol! x

Loo - :hugs: Oh hunni, i wish i could come visit you and have a cuppa and cheer you up :( Dont be down about tonight. Weight is just a number - its how u feel that counts. and if your feeling down about your weight then tonight is your first step to getting happy again :) It will be fine - and afterwards you will be glad u went :hugs: Dont be down hun. And we all have family fights. Geesh i cant be around my sister for more than an hour.... and my mum and me are like chalk and cheese.... so i think your doing incredibly well xxxxxxx :kiss: xxxxxx

missy - as you had lots of carrier info from your friend - what do you think about this? https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_140351_10001 any other ladies please feel free to add opinions? I just thought a carrier for 19.99 which is multiway seems pretty good? Only confusing thing is the description lists it as a red kite carrier :shrug:

Ive ordered LOADS from kiddicare and they are great if want to return something so unsure whether to just go for it...?


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> *WT* - im sooooo pleased that your so lovely! Im just watching this baby programme and the mother has baby twins and she said ''when mothers of one baby tell me they are struggling i just say to them - pah, you have NO idea what struggling is, no idea. One baby is a pinch of salt''
> 
> ... HOW RUDE!!!!! :grr:

Bah! That is so rude and presumptuous of her! Every woman's pregnancy is different and every baby is different. We all hope for the best and support each other when things are tough. :hugs: The only time I've ever said something like that involved a male colleague. He was trying to get out of a long term project that we're both on because his wife is having a baby soon and he's afraid he'll be sleep deprived. I jokingly told him that I wasn't cutting anyone any slack unless they had 2 or more babies. :haha::haha: 



loolindley said:


> Hi lads!
> AFM. Crap day. I've had a huge row with my mum (it was only a matter of time), mega tears and shouting at OH. I've been on a soul destroying walk around Stockport town centre whilst oh gets told repeatedly that there are NO jobs available :nope:, and in one hour I have to go and register at Slimming World and find out how fat I really am :nope:
> 
> I really do feel down in the dumps at the moment. I need to go out and make some friends in this damn town, but because I feel so fat and horrible, it makes me not want to go and meet new people in case they judge me on my weight :nope: I know I'm being ridiculous deep down, but I just feel so down on myself at the moment.
> 
> So sorry for whining all the time to you girls. I promise I'll buck up soon and sort myself out.

Hugs, honey. :hugs: It makes me sad to see you down like this. Even when not pregnant, it's tough to be in a new place without your social support system, so I don't think you're being ridiculous. And you're not fat! You're pregnant! After our bubs are born, we're allowed to call ourselves fat. But until then, nope. Not fat. :haha::flower:


----------



## citymouse

I think it's Loo & MsC that need :hugs: today? Poor laddies! :( Loo, being out of work and wanting a job is the worst feeling. But it will get better! MsC, have you checked eBay for your bowls?

Kelly, hurray for your c-section date! Amazing! 

My new furniture was going to get dropped off today but they're paving our street so no cars can travel on it. Glad I didn't have a doctor appointment this morning! I would have had to take a taxi from the back yard. (It's not so much leaving through the back yard as coming back through it, LOL--it's a hill so there are about five floors of stairs!)

Poor DH had a crap night last night with some work news that really stressed him out. Everything's fine but he was so down. Somebody he worked with dropped the ball in a big and unexpected way. :( I felt awful for him. I didn't even order my Hawaiian pizza because it didn't seem worth being fun/naughty on such a bad night. He's better today, thankfully. 

Second coat of paint on the office walls today and hopefully the primer and at least one coat on the cabinets! :dance: 

WT, sorry about the painful night. My baby was bumping around like crazy last night! I kept feeling something round like a kneecap or butt shifting around on my left side.


----------



## emera35

Aww Loo, big cuddles for you! :hugs: it just be soo hard being so unsettled, in a new place with everything up in the air, and then on top of that your body isn't even yours anymore and you feel like you have no control! :hugs: no wonder you don't feel confident making new friends right now! :hugs: just hold it in your mind that is all temporary! Did you say you were thinking of slimming world or something? If you go o those meetings or similar then the ladies there definitely won't judge you. Might be worth a shot? Xxx


----------



## newfielady

Aw Loo, don't get down. At least you're in a new ton and that's why you have no friends around. I've lived here for 15 years and I have no one. And as everyone has said, now is not the time to worry about your weight. I can't put on any, and I'm trying. It's worse to not put n enough then to put on a bit extra I think. :hugs: to everyone who needs it.


----------



## crowned

Joanna, I get Charlie horses sometimes, and I've heard they're due to low potassium levels in the axons of your nerves, so they can be prevented by eating potassium-rich foods like bananas. Not sure if it's true, but I've been eating a lot of bananas and the charlie horses have almost disappeared completely, so it might be worth trying!

Crap night for me too - woke up a million times and had trouble sleeping. Supposed to haul the laundry to the laundromat today, as well as get groceries. Did the shopping, but the laundry might have to wait a few hours - I need a break! 
Excited to have 2 of our best friends come visit for a few days. They arrive tomorrow night and DH and I are SO excited to see them again :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Crowned - there cud be something in that banana theory.... seen as i became OBSESSED with banana stuff and never had leg problems LOL

im off bananas now tho.... :dohh: But mmmmmmm to coconut :)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Kelly - How exciting you have a date - super close aswell
WT - Hope you are feeling better and resting
Loo- Im sorry you feel down huni - Ive no advice really as i lived in the same place my whole life, But i can say please dont get hung up on you weight at the moment. Ive been there - having previously lost 4 stone with SW i have pretty much put it all back on being pregnant, focus on you and the baby and trying to make the best decision eating now and when he/she comes then take a little more time. Hope you dont think im being nosey just know how it feels to be concerned about your weight - ive cried may times during this pregnancy 

L xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks NestyMouse, checked eBay, I have it on email notification in case any ever gets listed. Bought a load off there a few years ago as backup but not bowls...meh. 

Today got worse, the most horrendous attack of possibly gas just now, only my bump was rock hard and it came in waves every few minutes, quite frightening. It's finally subsided...I'm in the bath...ironically I can feel the bump having hiccups again.

Loo, its so hard staying with family....especially mother/daughter fights. Just say the word and I'd pop down to visit or you're welcome here, chat, let off steam. Think we should organise a Manchester get together sooner rather than later....and we've seen your photos....and think you're gorgeous.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi ladies....back to back meetings today and you have been chatty. Bnb was driving nuts last night....sooooo slow

Kelly - :happydance: on your c section date....so exciting to have a definate date. I cen be a control freak and would love to know the exact date ages going to arrive. And regards having nothing ready, at least you have a date to aim for

Loo - :hugs::hugs: double hugs....sorry you are feeling down....living with your folks must be difficult...all will be fine once you get into your own place, oh will get a job sorted soon guaranteed and regards your weight...please try not to worry, you are not fat...just pregnant and i am sure we are all feeling a little uncomfortable about our present weight and shape (well i am :haha:). :kiss:

Baby position....you know what...i think she is head down......OR at the very least transverse :happydance:....reasons....hiccups way down low only and felt like feet in my lefthand side...like baby kicking out. Fingers crossed:thumbup:

My secret stork arrived today!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:.....want to find something else to accompany then i am good to go to post office next week. FT - hoping my lady likes her gift too :wacko:

Kymied - glad scan was all good :thumbup:

Oh other ladies....sorry cant remember all the posts:kiss:


----------



## lozza1uk

Will post properly on laptop tomorrow, but Loo, just wanted to echo MsC - you've got her, Glow and me all very nearby, we should definitely arrange a meet soon. I'm working from home now until I finish and I'm not busy so pretty easy to meet up during the day. And there will be no judgment from me (unless you turn up with a 6 pack of Stella under one arm and a packet of silk cut sticking out your pocket - unlikely!)


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Will post properly on laptop tomorrow, but Loo, just wanted to echo MsC - you've got her, Glow and me all very nearby, we should definitely arrange a meet soon. I'm working from home now until I finish and I'm not busy so pretty easy to meet up during the day. And there will be no judgment from me (unless you turn up with a 6 pack of Stella under one arm and a packet of silk cut sticking out your pocket - unlikely!)

Would love to see that happen :haha::haha:....you all gonna meet up and hang out down the park :winkwink:. 

I want to join in (the meet up not the hanging out down park with stella and fags :haha:).....you are sooooo lucky x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies i had midwife today babys messuring fine thank god hes head down and partly engadged :D

izzys having tea with her dad so just had a clean up and a realx now hopeur all ok x


----------



## lauraclili

lozza1uk said:


> Will post properly on laptop tomorrow, but Loo, just wanted to echo MsC - you've got her, Glow and me all very nearby, we should definitely arrange a meet soon. I'm working from home now until I finish and I'm not busy so pretty easy to meet up during the day. And there will be no judgment from me (unless you turn up with a 6 pack of Stella under one arm and a packet of silk cut sticking out your pocket - unlikely!)

Loo, I'm not the far away either and any time you want to meet up I can just jump it he car. 

X


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> Joanna, I get Charlie horses sometimes, and I've heard they're due to low potassium levels in the axons of your nerves, so they can be prevented by eating potassium-rich foods like bananas. Not sure if it's true, but I've been eating a lot of bananas and the charlie horses have almost disappeared completely, so it might be worth trying!

One of my co-workers said it was due to a lack of potassium and to eat lots of bananas. I also spoke to another co-worker who said it was a lack of calcium (this lady teaches a nursing program) and been told it's due to a lack of iron as well... so I am not sure who to believe at this point. lol. I am seriously craving calcium lately... so i've been having lots of milk, yogurt, cheese, etc... so not sure if I am really lacking the calcium. I'll give banana's a try and I have some at home. Really hoping my doctor can give me some advice as I'm really feeling exhausted today due to these leg cramps waking me up at night.


----------



## emera35

Danielle I'm glad everything is ok with the baby and that you had a chance to relax for a bit! :hugs:

MsC whether it was gas or something else that made your tummy crampy a warm bath is always the best way to calm it down, so good call :thumbup: hope you are feeling better now :hugs:


With cramps and potassium rich foods; avocados also have a lot of potassium in if you don't like bananas much. Think I read that broccoli does too, but avocados for sure ;)

Not a bad day today, my shelves arrived but were the wrong ones, a tad annoying, sent them back and called the company. The sizing has been listed wrongly online and they don't have any in the size I need :dohh: ah well their customer service was great and they apologised and refunded my card immediately, so no need to get all ranty at them :) Then just went online to Ikea and ordered some floating shelves that are only 1cm too short, I think they should look neat though, with delivery it was still £20 cheaper, good old Ikea. Annoying having to wait till next tuesday for them, but hey-ho, at least OH can put them up next week. 
OH has been a star, kept Roh occupied all morning and let me lie in! I haven't had a lie in for soo long, it was much needed. Feel a lot better for it :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all!

hugs to loo xx

not much to report here...

baby kicking like mad. i heard a pop from my bump earlier whic was weird, like the baby kicked the edge too hard!


----------



## newfielady

Received my coupons in the mail yesterday and got my gift cards today so I'm headed out to get $80 worth of free baby items. :D. Who ever said airmiles give you nothing. :winkwink:

Danielle- glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. :) You can relax a little while Izzy is with her dad.


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs: to everyone having a hard time today

loo- my heart goes out to you. hope you feel better soon:cry:

kelly- yay for date :happydance:

my OB called today and baby's amniotic fluid is low. this happened with my last pregnancy and he had to be induced at 37 weeks since it kept dropping. they found out during labor that his placenta was pulling away for weeks and thats why his fluid was low. im so sad about it happening again. as of now they have scheduled weekly scans and the rest of my appts up to due date. if his fluid keeps getting lower and there are any other problems they will induce immediately. i just want him to be ok. feeling a little overwhelmed about all of it right now. i was told it was something that just happens sometimes and shouldnt effect future pregnancies, but here we go again. :nope: they also said it could explain all the cramps i have been having if his placenta is pulling away. if it were to pull away completely he would die. its just so much to take in today. on top of that my grandma passed away yesterday. not doing good today. :(


----------



## lauraclili

Oh bLessed, I'm so sorry about your grandma and the worrying news. I'll say a prayer for you and for her.

Xxx


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, so sorry about your grand(edit:mother), and about the scary placenta situation. :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Oh Blessed, I'm so sorry about your grandma and the worries with your placenta/fluid.

:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Blessed im so sorry about your nan :( I really hope that you got to say goodbye and that it was at least peaceful? Love and thoughts to you and yours hun xxx as for your LO, everything is going to be just fine. You will have weekly scans and if they think they need to give baby an early entrance to the world - then thats what they will do, and it will be fine :hugs: I know its hard but try not to worry... easy to say i know :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Blessed - so sorry to hear about your grandma:hugs:.....its good that they have scheduled weekly appts and scans, i am sure everything will be fine now they are keeping a close eye on LOs progress x x 

Danielle - glad you have had a relaxing time, you deserve it :thumbup:

Newfie - yeah for free stuff!!!!!! :happydance: i keep forgetting i have £70 worth of store vouchers, £40 boots points saved and £60 tesco....keep forgetting spend them instead of using cash ooops

OBEM on tonight uk ladies :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - thats great ur measuring spot on hun, and enjoy your down time!!

Mitch - yup im getting ready for OBEM :dance: watching the national tv awards till then... PLUS recording Mchef later.... wat a night LOL :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies. there is all kind of drama about my grandma. she was living with an aunt of mine and the aunt was using her social security number for illegal stuff. she didnt call any of the family when she died, posted it on facebook instead :dohh: now one of my other aunts thinks she was also abusing my grandma cuz she is acting funny about things. trying to cremate my grandma before an autopsy can be done or anyone can see her. its all a big mess really. im trying to stay out of all the drama. i cant go to the funeral cuz my uncle who molested me will be there. 

im glad they will be monitoring him, but still worried. im trying to remain faithful that everything will be ok. it will take a lot of prayer before i have some peace and stop worrying. i think it just hit me like a brick today. wasnt expecting that news at all, especially after being told it was a fluke last time and shouldnt happen again. boo


----------



## firsttimer1

Blessed - gosh all of that is just terrible! You really are doing the right thing in avoiding it all, as you just do NOT need the stress. As for your uncle... well. :nope: Stay strong hunni. and you dont need to attend the funeral to say goodbye - you can do that in your own way :hugs:

Your LO will be fine. Look at the positives - the monitoring will be top notch and u will get confirmation constantly that your little man is doing great :) I just know its all going to be OK - but im going to keep you in my prayers anyway xxx

speaking of which, i contacted my catholic priest over a week ago as want to ensure we have a christening in June and im still awaiting his reply....... i shall have to start stalking him ;)


----------



## citymouse

D'oh, Blessed, I'm so sorry--I meant grandma. I guess I was thinking grandfather as mine passed away last year. 

The circumstances sound really skeezy. It's probably for the best that you aren't going to the funeral, but it's a very sad event for you and your family to have to go through. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- baby's christening will be lovely in june! our girls were baptized 2 summers ago when we were. i found out when we got home from being baptized that i was pregnant with nathon, what a lovely day. i had taken the test and thought it was negative, came home to a positive! we are still waiting on our pastor to do the boys' dedications. might as well wait til the next one is here before i throw a fit lol. or may have to find a catholic church to do christenings on them. i have always thought it was such a beautiful thing to do. im jealous :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks blessed ;) we would like the christening on 4th june as thats when we got married last year :cloud9: would be ideal if we can :kiss:

Oh gosh UK ladies..... keith lemon on national tv awards just made me laugh and pee with his Billy Ocean joke..... oops :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol mouse- thats ok. i knew what you meant. ...my family can be seriously messed up. if i was around them much i would probably get an ulcer

edit: ft- that is such a lovely idea! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

:rofl: ladies, just had to share this list of food which is recommended for eating during contractions / labour:

*A few good options are:

bread, naan, chapati or toast
cereals
pasta
potatoes
bananas
yoghurt
plain biscuits
soup*

Yup. i can just see me eating messy hot soup whilst having contractions :haha:


----------



## citymouse

I can imagine some nurses/midwives/birth partners getting soup to the face!

Well, laddies, since cutting all the extra sugar and empty carbs from my diet last week, I've lost four pounds! I'm eating all the time, I guess I was just carrying a lot of water weight or something. I really did go overboard with cookies and stuff for the holidays. Though it still pinches to eat fruit instead of a cookie. :haha: 

I usually like to slice up oranges and eat them with whipped cream, but today I tried it with vanilla Greek yogurt, and it was actually good... mind blown.


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- lol, to be honest most of that stuff sounds yucky in labor. i get an upset tummy sometimes and once i threw up during and right after labor. i realize they are trying to get some carbs for energy in ya, but a lot of it sounds heavy. some women get sick in transition or when they hit 10 cm and are ready to push. as for me i wouldnt eat anything i didnt want to taste a second time, blah:wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - im catholic too and also thought a june christening would be lovely. sadly we have moved out of the parish of 'my' church and the one we got married in (and everything else, first communion, church school etc etc) which is a bit sad. and bad me hasnt been to church much since i moved house and so i dont even know the new priest or what to do about arranging a christening. its a bit daunting... im shy!

Blessed, sorry to hear about your grandma. hope you can say goodbye in your own way as you cant attend the funeral

looking forward to OBEM! yay


----------



## firsttimer1

Yup - i think i will give the soup a miss and stick to fruit / cereal bars / muffins etc!

BabyBump is still being slow for me.... always is in evenings but this is worse than usual :( BOO! sort it out BnB!

is everyone packing their bags during week 35 (if not done it already)? Im getting excited :)


----------



## wondertwins

Blessed- :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about your grandma, but agree with everyone else that you're doing the right thing by avoiding all the drama. :flower:

FT- With my son, I was so worried about being hungry during labor since my child birthing class had recommended clear liquids or broth-based soups only. However, when it came time to actually BE in labor.... food was the furthest thing from my mind!! I was so excited to meet him and nervous about the birth that I didn't even think about eating until after he was born -- at which point I ate the biggest apple fritter known to mankind!! :haha: I had GD with DS, so I hadn't eaten any sugar for 3 whole months. It was a well-deserved and delicious fritter. MMmmmmmMMmm. 

That sounds like a fun thing to plan! What will your first postpartum meal consist of? Personally, I'd kill for some good sushi and a glass of cold sauvignon blanc. As for dessert.... let me think about it....


----------



## crowned

Blessed, I'm so sorry about your news from the doc and about your grandma. I'll pray for you and for your little one.

Emera, was it you whose baby was also breech? Can you describe the stretches you were doing to help it move head-down?
Went shopping today and found a button-up nightie for my hospital bag :) It's not cute at all, but it was cheap and will be perfect for the purpose.


----------



## firsttimer1

Mine has been planned for ages :dance:

Glass of champagne with seafood platter to start
Rare steak for main
Mild camembert non-pasteurised to finish

and i dont care what people say.... i WILLLLL want it :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Blessed :hugs: I am so sorry to hear about your fluid worries, and am glad they are going to keep an eye on you. As for your Grandma passing away, and the circumstances how you found out, that is dreadful, and can't make things any easier. You are right to stay away from your uncle, but I'm sorry that means you can't go to the funeral. I hope you can find a way to greave at home :hugs: xxx

As for the rest of you..... :hugs::hugs::hugs: You made me cry saying all those lovely things. Northern Laddies, a meet would be lovely, though I have to say I feel a bit shy about it. At least I know you lot wont judge me (lozza, I'll leave the special brew at home then???! :haha::sick:). I just seem to have lost a grip on myself recently, and my unsettled situation is only making things harder. As for me and my Mum, I daresay we will be back to normal by the morning!

Well I went to be weighed and was shocked, but it felt good to be doing something positive. The woman who runs the group put on 4st during her last pregnancy, and the woman weighing me put on 5st. They are both slim and healthy now, so good inspiration for me.

Onwards and upwards! (well downwards scale wise!)

Thanks again for your support. It makes a massive difference knowing I can come on here and get all emotional without you rolling your eyes (or at least me seeing you do it! :haha:) xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - hate to say i told you so.... but i told you it would be worth it! and its great to have some inspiration :) I will prob be joining you by joining a slimming club sometime after the birth :hugs:

ten mins to OBEM whooohooooo!

also just notcied ive eaten 4 mini coconut snowballs without realising. Ooops.


----------



## firsttimer1

UK ladies - 5 mins into OBEM and im crying :cry:


----------



## loolindley

Ha! I knew I couldn't take it tonight so it's on record whilst I watch masterchef!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :cry: its so emotional :cry: given the sector i work in i thought this couple wouldnt affect me.... but they do - its lovely..... :cry:

*enjoy Masterchef... i have it on record so dont say anything heehee*


----------



## Glowstar

Tooooooo much to catch up on!!! :wacko:

Bought my secret stork today :thumbup: so will have it posted by the weekend.

FT - re hospital bags, Cow & Gate sent me an email today to tell me to get mine packed :haha: I've thought of a couple of things to add to list if it's not already on everyones. For those with long hair, I've bought a stretchy hairband as I want my hair out of my face and sometimes having a bobble in can stop you from lying your head back. I also have bought some fleecy socks because you won't be wearing slippers in the bed but your feet can get really cold :winkwink:

Behind watching OBEM as waiting on OH getting off the PS3 :growlmad:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks glowie - thats just gone on my list :hugs:

I know it sounds silly but im hoping they wont mind me getting my hair wet when i first get in the birthing pool... i know it sounds odd and i risk a cold head (plus wet hair afterwards).... but i LOVE water and want it to feel more ''normal''. 

i know - im nuts!


----------



## Glowstar

I'm gonna smash OH's face in if he doesn't get off his PS3 NOW!!! :growlmad::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

You should glow! this couple are beyond lovely x


----------



## mitchnorm

OMG this couple are adorable.....massive weeoping session from me later i predict :cry:

Internet or bnb going sllloooowwww so will sign in again later x


----------



## newfielady

I wish I could watch OBEM. :growlmad: It's not on tv here. :wacko:
Loo- We would never roll our eyes at you. :haha: We've all ranted away here and it helps. :thumbup:
Blessed- sorry to hear about your family woes. It's sad enough that you're Grandmother has passed on but then to have all these things being whispered around and he said she said makes it harder. I know I would just want to greive and not worry about all that other stuff. :(. Also, sorry about your fluid worries. At least they'll keep a close eye on you.
Mitch- use that free stuff girl. I'm headed down after supper. DH and FIL are downstairs trying to get the bathroom up and running so Ma and Pa can move downstairs and I can get the baby's room up and running. :D
FT- Yup, just what I'm gonna ask for during labor, soup. :dohh: I want a rare steak with loads of mushrooms and a _large_ glass of vodka and orange juice. :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol glow- make that man share!!!!

my bags are all packed except for an outfit for me to wear home. i think that will be last minute since im running out of stuff that comfortably fits me. i do have a brush and some hair tyes, and the lovely slipper socks. thanks glowie!


----------



## citymouse

I definitely want a glass of champagne, even if DH has to sneak it in for me. I'm going to put my sister or one of my friends on champagne duty. 

In the video at my hospital tour, they said that the partner can go out after the birth and bring the new mother some treats... then they showed this guy presenting his wife with a giant tray of brownies and pastries. I don't know if they meant it to be funny but it was hilarious.

Just off the phone with my little sister about my shower. Every suggestion she had I countered with a less-classy version. :rofl: But I told her to do what she wants. Heaven knows she doesn't want my friends thinking she's throwing me a lowbrow shower to match my lowbrow tastes. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i enjoyed OBEM but this is the first one where i have not cried, maybe im getting hardened to it?!

just told hubby that you have all packed/starting packing your hospital bags and he turned to me and said i should have packed mine too and he has been tryng to drop hints!!! aaaargh i feel all panicky now. i will put some effort in at the weekend i think.


----------



## mitchnorm

My bag ready to go.....apart from baby clothes, my clothes to come home and makeup bag.....i think :wacko:

Glw - definate got both hair headband and elastics after doing a practice position in nct class andthought yes i need :thumbup:

Loo :hugs: glad your first session went well.....hope you feel better after a good nights sleep:kiss:

OBEM love that couple and glad they gave an update on their situation :thumbup:

Red wine for me after birth mmmmmm. Havent really missed any foods really....maybe a nice steak dinner....medium rare :happydance:

Right bed for me ladies......off oop north tomorrow...Chester but by train :thumbup: Hubby dropping me at station in the morning and picking me up Friday night :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

i still cant keep up with this thread lol i have packed my hopital bag and got most things sorted cant wat for baby now i have a scan on friday to see how he is growing bu i must admit i am still losing weigh an feel skinnier now than before i go pregnant ths time sorry girls


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - im refusing to do mine until week 35 :haha: NOOOO idea why :shrug:

Mitch - night night dont work too hard! :sleep:

Im now watching masterchef..... i swear this is why i always have late night munchies!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Has anyone else noticed that after the increased movement from LO - that its now getting quieter again?

Im not worried as i knew this was coming as they run out of room..... but i liked it more last week when i could feel them rolling and prodding all the time :(


----------



## wondertwins

City- I was running into a similar thing with my shower. My super sweet friends planned a fabulous, catered event complete with fancy cocktails and a professional chef preparing the food onsite. I kept saying, it would be fine to just order some pizza and hang out. :haha: In the end, I'm glad they out-classed me because it was really fun and the food was great.

Glow- You get him, girl!! :thumbup:

Nighty night, Mitch. You're getting closer and closer to being finished with your wretched schedule! :happydance:

As for bags... mine is packed except for going home clothes. I figure I'll wait until after my c-section to see how I'm feeling and I can send DH home to get it. (I'll be there for at least 4 days, so there will be plenty of time. TBH, I'm not opposed to simply wearing my pajama pants and t-shirt home. :shrug:

Well... I'm headed out for a girls-night dinner. This is probably my last girly indulgence for awhile so I'm going to enjoy it. :kiss:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

night night girlies. im off to bed x

ps my lo seems to have started moving more... i think he / she is squashed so i can feel it more!


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - ENJOY IT! :kiss:

Cupcake - i felt my LO non stop last week due to lack of room, but little less now :shrug: weird x still more than 10 movements tho and i can feel them now so not worried :)
Night hun xxx


----------



## citymouse

Have fun, WT!


----------



## blessedmomma

nestymouse- i hope you have a great shower!!!! indulge a little, it will be worth it :winkwink:

wt- i was thinking the same thing about leaving in jams:haha:


----------



## newfielady

Enjoy WT's!
Mouse- enjoy your lovely shower.

Back from my shopping. I got 3 mega packs of pampers, a pack of wipes, and 2 packs of overnight pads. I had coupons to save $2, $2.50, $1.00 and $0.50 plus the pampers were on sale and I had gift certificates so I never paid for anything. :thumbup:

Having a lunch and going to bed. Chips and bar are considered a lunch, right. :rofl:


----------



## kymied

Joannaxoxo said:


> This is the same for me, he likes to kick my ribs on the right side. I still think he is transverse, with his head on my left and feet on my right side. Definately feeling like there isn't much room left and his kicks are getting more powerful where they feel a bit uncomfortable at times. Some of you ladies are almost a month ahead of me, so I'm not quite where you are in the no room left stage.

I get the same thing, all kicks to my right rib. My ultrasound yesterday showed that he has his head settled down in my pelvis with both feet in my right rib. His bum is more to the left.


----------



## citymouse

Ooooh, I had the most delicious nap and STILL managed to get some work done... it's miraculous! 

DH is having a better day so I ordered my pizza! :dance:

As for leaving the hospital, I will definitely be in something pajama-like, comfort-wise. My stripey tops are heavenly, so probably one of them and a pair of sweats!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for your pizza finally mouse!!!! im sure mouselet enjoyed it :baby:

one time i packed up my Dh's sweat pants and one of his long sleeve t-shirts to wear home. that worked really good since he is a giant and his clothes are huge on me. thinking of doing that again:thumbup:

forgot to say, when my OB's office was scheduling all my scans today they commented about my due date being march 23. i said i thought it was march 18??? apparently im going by scan dates and they are going off lmp. now i have to change all my stuff on here to march 23. i feel like i lost almost a week today boo :(


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Blessed, sorry about the days. It's funny, in the very beginning when the weeks seemed to take forever, I always assumed that by the time I got to second/third tri, I'd relax about the amount of weeks. But I don't know if you ever do. 

On the plus side, 3-23-12 would be a very cool birthday. Flows right off the tongue. :thumbup:

The pizza was good. I thought I'd get a Hawaiian for me and a sausage/mushroom for DH. Somehow I ordered a Hawaiian... and another Hawaiian with sausage and mushroom.


----------



## wondertwins

4:30 a.m. 

One word: insomnia. :shock:


----------



## loolindley

I was the same last night WT. was awake from 4am until 6.30 (and then woken up by a dog jumping on me at 7.30. Yawn! Now get back to sleep!!! :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Sorry for the insomnia ladies :(

Blessed, how odd about being put back, surely scan dates are more accurate? Which date do you feel is more 'right' for you?

OK NW ladies, I finish work on 3rd Feb but am working from home for 2 weeks, so will be more free after 20th February. Happy to travel to Stockport, Manchester, Hyde, wherever, but lets see if we can fix a date? I get terribly shy about meeting people but within seconds you just carry on online conversations so it's no biggie :)

I'm still in pain. I feel dreadfully sick, my stomach is not well, my chest is tight and I don;t know what to do. Experience tells me it's gas and indigestion...I used to get this years ago, but being pregnant at the same time, it's worrying me.


----------



## firsttimer1

Good morning laddies...... slow start for me, im still chomping on my cereal as i do some work :( what IS it about pregnancy that makes the head foggy? :shrug:

*Blessed* - which date do YOU think is more likely hun? Stick to whichever one it is :hugs:
*WT / Loo* - :sleep: issues suck. :hugs:
*Crow *- have you contacted your MW for peace of mind hun? are u in the office today? Pls tk it easy :(

Urgh. meant to say something but cant remember :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

*WT/Loo* - I feel your insomnia pain. For me its more that I can't get to sleep rather than waking up in the middle of the night. Was kicked out to the sofa last night for wriggling too much. DH suggested we sleep in separate beds from now on, but i don't really want 7 weeks of that!

*MsCrow* - maybe call your midwife just in case? 
*Blessed* - Sorry to hear about your Grandma

North West people - I'm working from home from now, and my boss agreed yesterday not to really give me any more work, just be around to do ad hoc bits if they come in, lucky me! I'll most likely be on the train so Stockport or Manchester work best for me. We seem to be a pretty chatty bunch so conversation should flow, at least we've all got at least one thing in common and by then we'll all want to moan about something!

*FT* - a day late, but hooray for being a newfruit! It's weird to think of something so long and heavy curled up inside me, I can't work out how it fits!

Sure i've got SPD, I feel like i've fallen off a bike and landed on the crossbar, i.e. bruised pubic bone. Turning over in bed is becoming a mission. Will possibly post a bump picture later.


----------



## wouldluvabub

You ladies meeting up should make up a questionnaire together on here to start your conversation off and break the ice. That's what we had to do at our class.. Wish I could meet up with people!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wouldluv - I knew there was something else I had to say... Happy Australia Day!


----------



## wouldluvabub

lozza1uk said:


> Wouldluv - I knew there was something else I had to say... Happy Australia Day!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey Guys, i gave up with B&B yesterday, sorry. (ps, my spacebar is playing up so sorry if it all ends up as one big blob of writing lol)

*Kelly!!* &#8211; Cn&#8217;t beilive you have a date! So exciting!! 

*FT* - I&#8217;m so intrigued, who did you report? What happened? 

*Loo* - :hugs: I;m sorry you had such an awful day yesterday! Here&#8217;s hoping today is much better!

*Hey Danielle!!* Glad to hear everything is ok.we started to worry where you had got to!! 

Sorry if i missed anything. 

AFM &#8211; *BABY IS HEAD DOWN* &#8211; well she was when i saw midwife yesterday. However i saw a new midwife as mine was sick, she was from the actual labour ward and in her 50&#8217;s and all old school and lovely!!! Just to let everyone know who&#8217;s worrying about baby position &#8211; *don&#8217;t*- apparently baby will keep moving and changing until about 37 weeks as they do (apparently) still have plenty of room in there. She said that by the time i left the surgery baby could be breech for all she knew. Baby is back to back right now though which is why i can feel so much movement and get poked so much and it&#8217;s painful. Was told not to worry about it though. Everything else was fine, measured spot on and heartbeat was perfect :)! She also said not to worry about having glucose in my urine, which i did again, plus 2, as i passed the test so there was nothing for them to worry about and she wouldn&#8217;t bother with the random blood test. She really was lovely and i hope she is there when i give birth!!! That or the other lovely old ones from OBEM series 1 and 2 as they seem lovely as well.

Oh and i got some raspberry leaf tea yesterday (opted out of the capsules as they where 8 quid for 100 and you have to take three a day where as the tea was 3 quid for 50 tea bags which you start off at one a day and according to the box build it up to 3 a day) had the first cup yesterday and was disgusting, but added some sugar and when it cooled a little was actually alright.

Right gonna go catch up on the last two OBEM that i missed. Speak to you all soon!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*wudluv *- whats australia day? :) Happy Australia day anyway :)

*L&L* - I reported this women who ive noticed is on EVERY controversial thread ever made saying really inappropriate and upsetting things. The thing is, i nearly always agree with her view - but she goes about putting it across in the most rude, disgusting ways - really attacking. i think one lady even left BnB because of her. so i had enough yesterday and reported her haha. I didnt even get involved in the thread in question - just read it and decided enough was enough LOL x :blush: 

Glad your appt went well hun and that MW sounds lovely. As for RLT.... it will grow on you! I now love it!

Enjoy OBEM! X


----------



## loolindley

Morning laddies. 

I'm still in bed! It's lovely and peaceful. The house is quiet and the sun is streaming through the window. I feel like I could (and might) stay here all day!

MsC, waiting until you finish work is fine by me, and Stockport or Manchester are very easy for me to get to. 

Lozza. Turning over in bed is beyond a chore. I find it so painful when I am on my back and then the rest of the turn is done with gritted teeth. Who knew swapping sides would be such a mission?!?


----------



## loolindley

L&L glad you had a good appointment. My midwife said the same thing "your baby is in the right position....for today" I guess anything can happen!

I also bought some RLT yesterday. Didn't realise we were meant to up it to 3 cups a day!! I might try my first cup today (possibly with sweetener though!!!)


----------



## mitchnorm

Well i have arrived at Reading station ready for my marathon journey, sure I can do it qyuicker in a car but hubby insisted . Gotta change at B'ham, hate changing, rather just sit on it and get off the other end. Unfortunately that means i would end up in Manchester :-( although could give you ladies a call

Lots of movement today, quite uncomfy whilst hubby driving, obviously doesnt like his driving ha ha. 

Wearing home from hospital comfy yoga pants/joggers and my stripey mat top, its sooooo comfy mmmm

Right off to jump on this train. Have a good day alll

Happy Australia Day (not sure of significance) for Joanna and Wouldluv x x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ft here is a little bit about Australia day:

Australia Day, 26 January, is the anniversary of the arrival of the First Fleet of 11 convict ships from Great Britain, and the raising of the Union Jack at Sydney Cove by its commander Captain Arthur Phillip, in 1788 (to read a comprehensive history of the evolution of Australia Day, click here).
Though 26 January marks this specific event, today Australia Day celebrations reflect contemporary Australia: our diverse society and landscape, our remarkable achievements and our bright future. It also is an opportunity to reflect on our nation's history, and to consider how we can make Australia an even better place in future.
On Australia Day, over half of the nation&#8217;s population of 21 million attend either an organised community event, or get together with family and friends with the intention of celebrating our national day. Many more spend the public holiday relaxing with family and friends.
Yet Australia Day is much more than barbeques and fireworks. It is more than another public holiday. It is more than the pride and excitement of new citizens who call themselves Australian for the first time on 26 January after being conferred citizenship.
At its core, Australia Day is a day driven by communities, and the celebrations held in each town, suburb or city &#8211; unified by the celebration of what&#8217;s great about Australia and being Australian &#8211; are the foundation of its ongoing success.


Basically australians have a public holiday and everyone gets together with friends and has a BBQ and drinks with friends.. Just to celebrate being Australian!


----------



## kymied

Australia day sounds like our July 4th/ Independence day: currently just an excuse to have BBQs parades and fireworks.

This is the results I got from the doctor: There is a single live intrauterine pregnancy in cephalic presentation. 
Aggregate measurements are consistent with a gestational age of 32 weeks/3
days. HC = 33 weeks/2 days; AC = 31 weeks/5 days; FL = 32 weeks/3 days. 
The estimated fetal weight is 1898 grams. The placenta is anterior 
without previa. The fetal heart rate is 139 bpm. AFI is 16.35, which is above 
the mean of 14.4. Biophysical profile shows normal fetal movement, tone,
respiration and a single amniotic fluid pocket. Biophysical profile score is 8/8.

So there is a little extra fluid, his head is a little big and his waist a little small but all in all he's doing great and very normal.

Oh one impressive thing: Apparently at this point the baby is producing testosterone which fights with mother's estrogen and makes the testicles huge. It really does look like a turtle.


----------



## emera35

Morning ladies, still lounging in bed today, lovely! Got the Moses basket set up yesterday so Roh can get used to it and not get over-excited once bumpy arrives. Also hoping he'll get used to not being allowed to touch it. Filled It with tempting new blankets and teddies, so far he's stopping when warned away, so fingers crossed!
Was going to reply to everyone, but seems my eyes are closing again :sleep: trying to make up for a few weeks really poor sleep. Still not sleeping brilliantly but feel more relaxed at least!

Oh one thing, Lozza it could be SPD sounds exactly like I feel, like my crotch is bruised and then when its worse like it might just snap in half :shock:

:hugs: to you all!!

:sleep:


----------



## littleANDlost

normally i can handle OBEM but it's all to close and real for me now. I'm terrified watching this. seeing just the head hanging out is so scary! i can't fit a baby out of there and i can't handle pain! :( Midwife yesterday mentioned that in less than 3 weeks baby could come at any time.


----------



## firsttimer1

WUDLUV - fantastic! well enjoy all of the festivities then!

Kymied - those measurements are perfect. well done you! :smug:

L&L - i know...this is when it gets scary right?? :hugs:

Mitch - enjoy relaxing on the trian with a :coffee: 

Digs is moving loads again... big long rolls. It confuses me. I guess i need to just get used to the fact that babies have quiet days heehee x

Mam and dad have bought me 2 karen millen dresses for my bday.... so i now have three ''i will get back to a size 10/12 dresses'' :haha: I know i sound crazy but its the only way ive stuck to healthy eating plans in the past - by buying gorgeous dresses to fit into! Although my best pal got married 2 years ago and i took it a little far and lost a bit too much. I CAN get a bit addicted :blush:

Im soooooooooooooooooo tired today - just like emera. I suppose i should not moan as i do not have a toddler to look after.... but i DO have work to do :haha:

Antenatal class tonight..... last one. Baby feeding and baby care. looking forward to it :dance:

PS. debenhams are doing 20% off today with code TH96 if anyone is interested :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies, if you saw a baby in this - would u assume its a boy??? i was thinking i need a pram suit rather than a really thick snow suit for this sort of weather...... personally i wouldnt put a baby boy in pink but i would put a baby girl in blue? :shrug:
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...mb=Home~Kids~Coats+&amp;+jackets#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I think people will assume blue = boy, but as it will probably be under blankets anyway in the pram will it really be seen? That's also my usual weight loss tactic, buy something that is slightly too small! 

On OBEM, I only cried at the second birth last night. I think I was busy being a little bit annoyed by the first one and her blatent disappointment that it was a girl. I also wonder about these people and birth control - how can you have a 5th baby, by mistake! 

I'm sure there was loads of other stuff I read yesterday and wanted to catch up on today but can't remember any of it, sorry!


----------



## loolindley

FT. I have an almost identically coloured pram suit that someone gave me. Like they said, it will be mostly covered up in the pram anyway :shrug: I'm not letting the colour bother me. 

I'm still in bed. It really does feel like such a treat just reading and being quiet. 

We have our 2nd antenatal class tonight. The one where they talk about 'when things don't go to plan'. 2 hours of that could get a little scary and it's between 6-8 so I'll be hungry too (usually have my tea at 7.30 and I'm a creature of habit:haha:)


----------



## Nicnak282

Hello laddies :thumbup:

Hope you're all ok? I haven't been on for quite a few days so have absolutely no chance of catching up - sorry :nope:

I have tried to read the last few pages...

Blessed - so sorry to hear the sad news about your Grandmother :hugs: hope you manage to grieve and say goodbye honey xx

Danielle - hope all ok hon and the tablets are helping you feel more yourself xx

Mitch - glad you are slowing down a little now hon - put your feet up and enjoy the train journey...say hi as you change at Brum (well I'm Solihull but it's near enough!!) :flower: xx

Loo - :hugs: hope you are feeling much better hon. Please try not too worry too much about your weight. Remember your amazing body is doing such an fabulous and miraculous thing...carrying a baby :happydance:!!!). If you feel more in control by attending SW then that's great however. I - along with many others of us here no doubt - am having serious body issues as we are all heavily preganant and our bodies are changing by the second it seems!! xx

AFM...well have been feeling quite strange/ weepy and emotional the last week since my friends still-birth. I am trying to be there for her and am keeping in contact lots but also trying to give her space. I felt a little selfish as I also have been feeling scared for our baby :cry:. Feel a little better today as saw the midwife yesterday and she assured me that bubba is all on track and measuring absolutely fine :thumbup:. My friend is adamant that I look after myself and try to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy - a beautiful lady :flower: xx

Also had our first NCT class last night and it was really good. There were around 8 couples and most seem really nice (there was a really loud man but I am giving him the benefit of the doubt as it could've been nerves!! :haha:). Hubby really loved it and it was so nice to see him getting involved and talking about our baby at last!!!! :kiss: He said this morning yhat he couldn't wait for the next session as he had learnt alot, hehe! Also he said I was like Hermione Granger (Harry Potter fans!!) as I knew so much already :blush: ooopps...perhaps you ladies are to blame for that!!! :haha:

Sorry for the epic post...'cos I haven't been on in a while :blush:...will try and post my 32 weeks (how the hell did that happen, eek!) picture a little later. 

I'm sure I've missed out loads out but hope everyone is fine and dandy...?

Lots love xxxx

PS Jealous of you laddies meeting up in 'real-life'!!!!! hope you manage to sort and I'm sure (looking at this thread) that you'll not be stuck for things to say!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i had that class 6-8 last week LOL, i nearly passed out whilst talking about the cord! Oops. Just remember - its only discussed JUST in case :hugs:

Nicnak - your friend sounds lovely and its so unfair what she is going through, but she is right - you need to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy x

Ladies - read this. I can tell you now, that if i had been on the receiving end of a strangers ''view on my parenting skill'' - well....... hats off to thsi women for ONLY ending up in tears, and not behind bars!!!!
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2091861/Is-right-intervene-parent-lost-control-child.html


----------



## KellyC75

lozza1uk said:


> I also wonder about these people and birth control - how can you have a 5th baby, by mistake!

It annoys me when people ask me if this LO was a 'mistake/accident/suprise'.........Im like, im 36 years old, married with a 19year old, 8 year old and 1 year old..........I know all about the birds n bees! :haha::dohh:


----------



## littleANDlost

well lasts nights OBEM had me in tears. Still scared though. I wanna skip labour and just have my baby now please!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

You ladies are lucky you have OBEM, we don't get it over here anymore. They played the American version here for a few episodes back in the fall but nothing since. Its such a great show, so jealous of you all lol.

Not much to report here... feeling more rested today. I had a crap nights sleep for the past few nights and yesterday I was feeling really run down. Last night I slept much better and feel good today :) Have my next doctors appointment today and I plan to ask her about what is causing my horrid leg cramps and what I can do to prevent them. 

How are the rest of you feeling?


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning, lads. Happy Australia Day to our mates down under. 



kymied said:


> Oh one impressive thing: Apparently at this point the baby is producing testosterone which fights with mother's estrogen and makes the testicles huge. It really does look like a turtle.

During our child birthing classes, they kept showing pictures of baby boys and their testicles were all HUUUUUGE. DH was incredibly shocked and impressed. :haha: I had no idea what caused this but assured him they'd shrink down to a normal size. )



firsttimer1 said:


> Ladies - read this. I can tell you now, that if i had been on the receiving end of a strangers ''view on my parenting skill'' - well....... hats off to thsi women for ONLY ending up in tears, and not behind bars!!!!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2091861/Is-right-intervene-parent-lost-control-child.html

WOW! Mean people suck. I must say, though, the picture of the boy in the shopping cart is priceless! :haha: 




KellyC75 said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> I also wonder about these people and birth control - how can you have a 5th baby, by mistake!
> 
> It annoys me when people ask me if this LO was a 'mistake/accident/suprise'.........Im like, im 36 years old, married with a 19year old, 8 year old and 1 year old..........I know all about the birds n bees! :haha::dohh:Click to expand...

This annoys me too, but mostly because I think it's highly personal and inappropriate for people to ask. However..... uhm.... well.... I'm 37 and conceived these little critters while taking BCP!!!!! :blush::haha: I know all about the birds n bees, but still had a surprise. In fact, I was diagnosed with this twin pregnancy while I was at the doctor's office for my annual exam. :dohh: So it does happen. Five "mistakes" sounds like a bit much though! :shrug:

Anyway.... I have to focus on work today. Only 3.5 more work days until I start working from home. :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

wondertwins said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> I also wonder about these people and birth control - how can you have a 5th baby, by mistake!
> 
> It annoys me when people ask me if this LO was a 'mistake/accident/suprise'.........Im like, im 36 years old, married with a 19year old, 8 year old and 1 year old..........I know all about the birds n bees! :haha::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> This annoys me too, but mostly because I think it's highly personal and inappropriate for people to ask. However..... uhm.... well.... I'm 37 and conceived these little critters while taking BCP!!!!! :blush::haha: I know all about the birds n bees, but still had a surprise. In fact, I was diagnosed with this twin pregnancy while I was at the doctor's office for my annual exam. :dohh: So it does happen. Five "mistakes" sounds like a bit much though! :shrug:
> 
> Anyway.... I have to focus on work today. Only 3.5 more work days until I start working from home. :happydance:Click to expand...

Sorry, hope I didn't offend anyone :blush:, I just thought that 5 babies by the time she was 27 was a lot to happen by mistake! Apparently her husband went off for a vasectomy 5 minutes after the positive test! They were also really gutted it was a girl, rang their son to apologise. I understand disappointment, but it just came across badly I thought.


----------



## firsttimer1

yeh, i dont think it came across well at all. I totally understand gender disappointment - i really do... but if they knew it was VERY important to have a boy, then why did they not find out at a scan? They then could hv prepared their son etc :shrug:


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning Ladies. I would seem we're all lazing about this morning. My alarm clock (a.k.a the dog) failed me this morning and let me sleep in. Now I'm behind, :dohh: and I was going to finish my math assignment too.
FT- I would freak out on anyone who comes over and tries to tell me how to parent. They don't know the whole story, or even the reason for this particular tantrum. I would never say anything to another mom, unless she was downright abusing the child. :nope:
Had a dream about you last night *WT's*. I dreampt it was later on, after we've had our babies. You phoned me and said you were coming to visit. After I got off the phone I looked at my DH and said "WT's and the boys are coming to visit". He said "Isn't that the ne who comes here, let's her kids fall asleep and then leaves them here on us all night?" I said "Yup". :rofl: What a thing to dream. :rofl:


----------



## emera35

FT that article annoyed me a bit, not the writer, but the interfering woman! I've had to deal with Roh having a public tantrum before, and its not fun at all! Roh is a really calm sweet boy almost all the time, but like the lady in the article, some days things just don't go right. A few weeks ago he had a meltdown coming out of playgroup, because i wouldn't let him walk by the buggy as we got by the road (he can bolt off unpredictably, and being quite pregnant i can't catch him, so its not safe). Normally he'll let me strap him in the buggy just fine, but he was tired and hungry so he lost the plot about it! I ended up having to really manhandle him into the pushchair, with him kicking me in the stomach in the process :dohh: Not classy! Anyway as always as soon as he was strapped in and i gave him some carrot he was all smiles and sweetness again, its how it goes!
The problem is, the people who walked past me in the 2 minutes we were battling were all tutting, and even one mum with a newborn said to her friend after they were past me "God, some mother's just can't control their own children, i won't be like that" :shock: I just felt like shouting after her "you come talk to me about it in 18 months time lady!!" People just judge you on the 2 minutes of your day that's going wrong, and you have to ignore them really, because you know that the other 23 hours and 58 minutes, your day is lovely and your parenting is just fine thanks very much! :thumbup:

Also, that pram suit is so sweet, but i'd definitely assume it was a boy, not that it matters really! I never correct people who say about Roh "oh she's so sweet" i just say "yes, thankyou :)" I don't care if strangers mistake the gender of my child, not when they are soo tiny and gender isn't really relevant in anyway (except for nappy change fountain time! :haha:) so stick em in whatever you want, or have been given :thumbup:

Re. Oopsie babies! See, i can totally get surprises when BC fails, none of it is 100%, it happens. And WT i didn't realise your boys were a surprise, bet that took a bit of getting used to! :hugs: Roh was a surprise too, we'd given up ttc after 6 years and then finally being told we wouldn't conceive naturally, was devastated for ages. But then put our flat on the market and were planning a 2 year round the world trip! We just got an offer on the flat and were about to book tickets when i started feeling ill, had an old preg test in the cupboard and though "before i go to the doctors i'll just test so we don't have to have that discussion again" and then got the biggest shock of my life and nearly passed out! :shock: :haha:
However, surprises aside, if it happens 5 times in a row, then surely after the first couple of times you'd be thinking, "hmm, maybe i should consider using some additional protection?!??"

Well, i'm STILL in bed! :dance: Its lovely! I remember wanting to sleep all the time last time at this point, shame its harder to achieve this time round. Still OH is a hero and is keeping Roh busy :cloud9: If i could just sleep better at night i probably wouldn't need to nap all day though, really annoying that!


----------



## kkl12

Morning!
So much to catch up on!

I have also been noticing baby movement is crazy one day then not much at all.

Last Saturday we had our birthing class, it was all day. Very informative but I must admit I'm a little nervous about DH while I'm in labor... he almost passed out during one of the videos :dohh: I'm thinking in his case ignorance would have been better :rofl:
My baby shower is Saturday... so excited about it! First, to get to see everyone, and second because DH and I have been holding off on baby purchases until after the shower. I feel like we have nothing but the crib and it will be nice to know what we still need and go shopping!!! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a relaxing day :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera i cant believe someone who doesnt know a thing about you, your life or your child could dare walk past you and tut and comment! Unfortunately i have a ....er... fiery.... side ( :haha: ) and i just know i wud make some smart arse remark which is TOTALLY not worth it. I shall have to do some mental training over the next few weeks so that i am prepared. I knew my Psychology training would come in handy eventually... just didnt know it would be on myself! haha But we say honest self analysis is the first step :haha:

Im so glad emera that you just sd you were tired all the time at this stage last time round. Ive defo hit the third tri tiredness stage :( Ive not yet taken any naps (mainly as still working) but its sooooo tempting to :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh. and my boobs are ACHING.

didnt even get that in first tri :( i suppose its my time...... LOL


----------



## loolindley

Emera, I am still in bed too! :happydance: though I am starting to wonder about a shower now :haha:


----------



## emera35

Loo - Yes, i think i might be getting a bit stinky now, Roh is in bed with me though and is force feeding me blueberries, so might stay here for a few more minutes incase there is more fruit on the go! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Emera- I would of had a few words to say to that woman. For that matter I've had people tut me for the way I correct my dog.

EDIT: FT, my boobs are so achey. :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Well I arrived in Chester and have got to my hotel (right opposite station - bonus:haha:). Am I less tired than if I had driven....I am not sure to be honest, still just sat down for nearly 4 hours :wacko:. 

My plan of getting some work done enroute and booking a seat on the train near to power sockets (battery on laptop sucks) failed.....friggin things did not work and now I have to work tonight in hotel room :cry:......I shall treat myself to room service to make up for it I guess.

Wishing I could have stayed in bed like you Loo and Emera - very jealous :haha:. Cant even lie in Saturday morning as we have the NHS antenatal class ALL DAY from 9.30-4.30.....gees!!!!!

Just bought a little something extra to go with my secret stork.....will get posted middle of next week....bang on target :happydance:

EDIT - oh yeah....just checked in and got 3 vouchers given to me at reception for free drinks at the bar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant even make full use of those.....OJ here I come wooop woopp


----------



## loolindley

What a productive day so far! No less than 4, _yes four_ naps, a shower, and half my clothes on!! :happydance: Can't possibly think of putting my jeans on because this house is so fricking warm!

Whats the betting I don't sleep tonight! :haha:

I am bored, so that means I am hungry (plus, this is afternoon snack time for me!), but I have nothing in to snack on and really dont want to resort to crisps on day one of SW :haha: The only fruit in the house is in a fruit salad for after tea tonight, so I don't want to munch on that. I need a hobby!!!


----------



## wondertwins

lozza1uk said:


> Sorry, hope I didn't offend anyone :blush:, I just thought that 5 babies by the time she was 27 was a lot to happen by mistake! Apparently her husband went off for a vasectomy 5 minutes after the positive test! They were also really gutted it was a girl, rang their son to apologise. I understand disappointment, but it just came across badly I thought.

You certainly didn't offend me!!! I completely agree! I just had to laugh at myself -- a supposedly responsible 36 year old with many years of education -- in the situation feeling a bit like a high school girl who got knocked up by her boyfriend. :haha: 



newfielady said:


> Had a dream about you last night *WT's*. I dreampt it was later on, after we've had our babies. You phoned me and said you were coming to visit. After I got off the phone I looked at my DH and said "WT's and the boys are coming to visit". He said "Isn't that the ne who comes here, let's her kids fall asleep and then leaves them here on us all night?" I said "Yup". :rofl: What a thing to dream. :rofl:

:rofl: So are you offering me free overnight babysitting? :thumbup:



emera35 said:


> And WT i didn't realise your boys were a surprise, bet that took a bit of getting used to!

Definitely a surprise.... but a fabulous one. :cloud9: As for getting used to it.... uhm... I still not used to it!!! :haha: Seriously.... I'm gonna have to do WHAT?!?! :wacko: But I guess I'll just figure it out as I go. I think that's what _all _moms do -- whether they have one baby or many and whether their LOs were the result of LTTC or a simple oopsie. :flower:

FT- No sore boobs, but I do feel a constant need to pee -- even if I just peed. I suppose I have a baby sitting directly on my bladder because the sensation hasn't gone away all morning despite my 5 trips to the bathroom. :dohh:

Edit to add:
Loo- 4 naps? Very impressive, lady! :thumbup:
Mitch- Have them put the OJ in a fancy glass so you can at least feel fancy. ;)


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, I believe I have stayed in that hotel too! My train driver training was split between Chester and Cardiff, so I spent 4 months solid in hotels. :nope:

Also, whats with the extra long NHS sessions? Are they cramming the whole course into one day? Thats got to be overwhelming!


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Mitch, I believe I have stayed in that hotel too! My train driver training was split between Chester and Cardiff, so I spent 4 months solid in hotels. :nope:
> 
> Also, whats with the extra long NHS sessions? Are they cramming the whole course into one day? Thats got to be overwhelming!

Yeah they seem to do full day one day sessions around by me....I asked the midwife about it and she said that they actually wanted to do two separate 1/2 day sessions on Saturdays but the NHS will not pay the increased rate to support these...hence cramming into one day. Not sure why they dont do week nights :cry:. We were umming and aaahing about going to this one....but I guess its a different perspective and another chance to meet other mums to be. 

Loo - I know you mentioned yesterday about knowing nobody in your new area.......I dont really have any close friends in same village as me but more importantly none of them in same boat as me....having a baby!!!!! Any that makes me worried that I am going to be soooo lonely at home with baby:cry:

WT - anything in fancy glass is good :happydance:...perhaps they have non alcoholic beer.....ooooh yummy


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - maybe you can take up knitting! Not that it sounds like you need any woolly clothes at the moment.

Have had a really lazy day. Good thing i'm not busy workwise - i've managed half an hour of work, watched masterchef from last night and painted the radiator. No idea what we're having for dinner as I couldn't be bothered to leave the house to buy anything so i think its beans on toast!

I've not had achey boobs, but pelvic pain definitely getting worse each day.


----------



## loolindley

mitchnorm said:


> Loo - I know you mentioned yesterday about knowing nobody in your new area.......I dont really have any close friends in same village as me but more importantly none of them in same boat as me....having a baby!!!!! Any that makes me worried that I am going to be soooo lonely at home with baby:cry:

I feel exactly the same way. Especially being off work for so long, I wonder if the days are going to stretch into a baby blur until my oh can come home and have an adult conversation with me? :shrug: I know I'll need to force myself into some social situations, but where as going to a group seems possible with a toddler, I wonder if it would be worth it with a baby? I've heard sure start groups can be useful


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, you should say to the bartender, "Can you make it look like a real drink? I don't want anyone to know I'm pregnant!" and see what they say. 

Ooh, sleeping in... I went probably 6-7 weeks without needing naps and now for the past couple of days it sounds so good. Might go lie down on the couch right now.

My furniture's coming today but I don't know that we'll put it all together... the big stuff will need to be assembled in the room and the paint will be fumey... but the little stuff can get put together elsewhere and carried inside later. Or maybe I'll try lighting candles and fans and setting up an air purifier.


----------



## citymouse

Loo & Mitch, my friends with babies who live a bit out of the city have met lots and lots of women through either breastfeeding support groups or mommy clubs. I'm sure some of the women there will be insufferable, but there are bound to be a few normal lads you can stand to be around!


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Loo - I know you mentioned yesterday about knowing nobody in your new area.......I dont really have any close friends in same village as me but more importantly none of them in same boat as me....having a baby!!!!! Any that makes me worried that I am going to be soooo lonely at home with baby:cry:
> 
> I feel exactly the same way. Especially being off work for so long, I wonder if the days are going to stretch into a baby blur until my oh can come home and have an adult conversation with me? :shrug: I know I'll need to force myself into some social situations, but where as going to a group seems possible with a toddler, I wonder if it would be worth it with a baby? I've heard sure start groups can be usefulClick to expand...

I have heard they are good....I have asked them to pop me on the e-mail list for forthcoming things. Also I thoroughly recommend becoming a member of the local NCT group (I cant remember if you went to NCT classes or were planning too - dont think its prerequisite)....its £9 a quarter and they send you a local newsletter and general magazine and e-mail you things coming up that you can volunteer for. I am planning to try and get involved but probably after first couple of trying months with LO. Initially I shall be tagging along to coffee mornings - ours do them once a week at a different members house and monthly mums nights out. 

I agree with Mouse - I am little worried about them being mumsie and not really my type of people BUT I am bound to meet 1-2 that I get on with. 

I am not great at just bonding with new people believe me......which is really strange in my job where I have to speak to complete strangers every day...I am seen as ultra confident at work :haha:. In fact, people thought I was a bit arrogant to start with (bit of a front there) until they got to know me:winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm planning to hit the baby groups as I don't know many people either who won't be at work during the day. I'm lucky i've a friend 3 weeks ahead who is 5 minutes away, but can't stand her husband so don't want to spend all my time with her!
I've seen adverts for things like baby yoga, jo jingles, baby massage, water babies etc so will just try a few things. Local sure start centres run a lot and are meant to be cheap I think. I'm just going to force myself along to a few things early on and see how it goes. I can see where my maternity pay is going to go!


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> Mitch, you should say to the bartender, "Can you make it look like a real drink? I don't want anyone to know I'm pregnant!" and see what they say.

Quite simply hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> Mitch, you should say to the bartender, "Can you make it look like a real drink? I don't want anyone to know I'm pregnant!" and see what they say.
> 
> Quite simply hilarious! :rofl:Click to expand...

Welllllll I will give it a go.....he may think I am officially nuts!!! If I get carted off by the men in white coats I shall blame you Mousey:winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Even better, Mitch, get one or two co-workers to wait in line with you and be in on the joke. 

I feel so productive... I just shredded a pile of papers about four inches thick. The dog got very concerned for some reason and insisted on sitting in my lap while I did it! He's so crazy.


----------



## emera35

Lads, definitely hit the baby groups! I knew no one here before I had a baby, now I have 3 or 4 really good friends (never been much good at maintaining a social circle a lot bigger than that). Naturally most the people you meet there you aren't going to bond with, being that the only thing you have in common is sleep deprivation and sick down your back! :haha: Its worth sticking at it though, the people I have bonded with will be friends for life I'd say :thumbup: 
Even if you don't make any lasting realationships its great to get out of the house and do something. Especially with people who know what your life is like. If you stay home alone with a little baby for too long you can really loose perspective, its good to chat to other mums even if its just to. Normalise what you are going through ;)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Evening Ladies

Im hoping to get secret stock finalised this week - im getting it made so no def date but hoping this week.

We have out NHS antenatal class tommorow - its the birth, labour part not sure what to expect and slightly nervous

Im the same not met any other mums - but my friend goes to jo jingle and baby yoga so hoping to do the same

L xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i have heard the sure start centres are good too. 

at the moment im not that bothered about going to loads of classes with baby but i might change my mind when im bored at home and wanting to socialise.

im not sure what im going to do during the day, im only having 6 months maternity leave and guess that the first too months will be spent getting to grips with things. that doesnt leave me long until i go back to work and as its summer im hoping for lots of trips to the park with the pram and dog.


----------



## emera35

Cupcake i'm sure you'll be busy enough when it comes to it! I found attempting or planning to do more than one thing in a day was about as far as i should go, anymore than that there was always the chance of things going pearshaped! Like if i had to do a supermarket shop that would be the only thing on the "going out" list for the day. It wasn't hard to fill up a whole week. To be honest i still try not to do too much all in one day, its a bit too much excitement for Roh and he gets harder to handle in those situations ;)


----------



## wondertwins

Regarding baby classes... if anyone is near a Gymboree, they offer really great classes. With DS, I had a girlfriend in my neighborhood who had a baby 6 weeks after me. That was a lifesaver for keeping me sane during the early days! I need to find something like that this time around too.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good afternoon (or evening) ladies. Just had a doctors appointment and things seem to be going well. Glucose test results were in and I passed. Baby's heart sounded good and I've gained another 3lbs, which puts my total to 10lbs weight gain now lol. I also found out that baby is in head down position, which is great news as I thought he was transverse still :) How is everyone else feeling this afternoon (or evening lol)?


----------



## citymouse

Yay for good appointment, Joanna! I'm jealous of you passing your glucose test, lol... Did you have to fast beforehand?

WT, have you looked around for twin groups? Our neighbors get so much freaking free stuff from theirs!


----------



## emera35

Glad you had a good appointment Joanna!

Gaah, whats wrong with me, OH has been amazing all day and looked after me, and Roh, and now i'm just sitting on the bed giving him grief whilst he's doing some tidying and rearranging i asked him to do, because he's not doing it right! :blush: Gods i'm a horrible wife :( I'm so lucky he is this patient with me whilst i'm pregnant. Think i'll leave him to it and go and bake him something yummy to say sorry before i cry from feeling guilty! :(


----------



## wondertwins

Yay for the good appointment, Joanna!!! 

When is your re-test, Mouse? Or did you already take it and I missed it in the many pages of chattiness about sheets, food and boobs? 

The twins group that is actually in my area appears to be essentially defunct at the moment. :( I know there are a lot more options _in _Atlanta though. I might try getting involved with one of those.


----------



## Glowstar

Hello Chatterboxes :thumbup::hugs:

Way too much to catch up on although I have tried to read back a few pages.

FT - I love KM too......I tend to sell all my dresses on Ebay after I've worn them as I don't like to wear the same one twice. Doubt I'll be able to afford one for a while now :wacko:

MsCrow, Loo - I finish work 23rd of Feb so am happy to meet up anytime after that :thumbup: 

I'm really suffering from exhaustion at the moment...been up in the middle of the night for the last couple of weeks with insomnia and then up at 6.15am for work is really starting to tell and my eyes are burning and I just feel bloody knackered :shock:

Love to you all....hopefully can get on better tomorrow and partake in some proper chat :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hola lads!

Im back from antenatal class - it was on baby care and breastfeeding and was good :) My mw said at the start ''im pig sick of MW's literally cramming the importance of BFeeding down peoples throats - if u want to do it, do it, if you dont, dont. I support you either way'' - so that was great :dance:

altho i plan on BFeeding i certainly dont want to feel guilty if it doesnt go to plan! x

Mitch - glad u arrived up there safely hun :) 

I dont know whats wrong with me lately - i cant stop buying stuff..... for myself! Im now busy chosing myself some new Ray-bans! :dohh: Maybe its my way of rebelling against everything being about the baby LOL :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - wish they were all like that! Did your antenatal group make any arrangement to keep in touch?

Glow - its nearly the weekend so just tomorrow to get through x

I've definitely had a quiet movement day today, hope it perks up tomorrow and if my think I'll be asking for a check as I don't remember it being too lively yesterday either. It moves around, just hard to know if it's less than its supposed to or when we're supposed to worry! Glad there's only 7 weeks until I can see what it's doing instead of guessing!


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies, I have a toothache again tonight. That damn dentist did a piss poor job. The second thing I'm doing after I have this baby is getting that damn tooth fixed. :wacko:
I mailed my secret stork present today. It was a lot cheaper then I thought it would be. :thumbup: I would have put something else in it if I knew it was so cheep. :dohh:
Also, got an assignment done today that isn't due until the 5th so that's a fine days work in my books.
And WT's, pop up anytime :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - we all got each others numbers but no set plans. But yeh, my MW is brill :) Try not to worry about movement - yesterday and tuesday digs was VERY quiet..... today? Non stop movement. I guess they still have sleepy days... like us :hugs:

Newfie - well done on your fine days work :) and URGH tooth ache SUCKS!!! BOOOOOOO tooth ache!!!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Evening lovely Laddies, 

I've caught up but I can't seem to remember any of the things I wanted to say... Too tired! 

On,y thing, is northern Laddies, I finish work on 11th feb so any time after that would be great and Manchester is good for me as I can just hop on a train


Night all, if I don't go now I'll turn into a pumpkin! 

X


----------



## loolindley

Evening lads!

Emera, I am so glad it's not just me being a cow. I instantly feel guilty afterwards, but it's a bit late then. I think our oh's deserve medals!

Newfie, boo on the toothache :grr: but huzzah on the posing of present. I sent mine on Wed (a but early I know) and was also surprised about how little it cost. Ah well, it's sent now. 

FT, such a refreshing attitude to BF. like Lozza, I think mine is going to stuff it down our throats next Thurs. she said as much tonight :grr:

Class went well tonight. I'm very very squeamish and so wasn't good talking about what could go wrong, but I understand that they have to tell us everything. I've got my booking appointment (!) tomorrow. I hope she realises in advance I am 32 weeks pregnant :rofl: she will be shocked if she thinks I am only 8!!!!


----------



## Skadi

FINALLY starting on our nursery! I got one coat of primer on the wall and feel exhausted now. Tomorrow I will get the second coat done and then we can go out and get the actual paint. I'll paint the room by myself if that is what it takes to get this room done!

I wish I could start breastfeeding now or very soon and not have to wait until 35-36 weeks to start. She has a ton of frozen breast milk at the hospital and my freezer is now completely full. However that does mean I can afford to pump and dump more so... bring on the wine! :)


----------



## emera35

Hah, Loo that could be a bit of a surprise for your MW :haha:

And yes, i've been a total bitch today, my poor OH :( He's being like a saint though, its almost like the nastier i get, the nicer he's getting :shock: I don't deserve him! Well i tried to make up for my horribleness by cooking him Cottage pie for dinner, which he loves, and i've baked spiced oat cookies this evening and only had 2 myself and left the plate by him with a cuppa. :blush: Not sure it totally makes up for accusing him of being useless every 5 minutes all day, when he was doing me a massive favour, but he seems happy :shrug: 

Just had a total meltdown about not being able to afford expensive oils for my labour aromatherapy set, and he's just transferred some of his personal savings to our account so i can buy them :cry: and then he offered me a massage! I was like "i don't deserve it!! :cry:" He just said he doesn't mind, and he knows its all difficult and uncomfortable and i'm in pain, bless him. What a hero! :cloud9:

I'm definitely having a bad hormone day :wacko: Think i'll just knit and go to sleep!


----------



## citymouse

Wt, my retest is tomorrow at 7 am. :sick: I'm hoping I get through without passing out. :(

Emera, your DH sounds great. I'm feeling awful because apparently getting all my new office furniture at Ikea was a hellacious ordeal... DH isn't great about hiding his feelings over stuff like that! Then he got in the car and the air conditioner wasn't working... And it was ridiculously hot today, mid-80s (high 20s celsius). So now I have to take it to the dealer, 20 miles away, first thing Monday. It's 3 months old, for heaven's sake!

I feel terrible but at the same time I dread dealing with him when he comes home grouchy about it. I really hate not being able to do anything for myself! I'm normally a total worker bee and I feel helpless.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Citymouse- sorry your aircon broke. It I had to giggle when u said its ridiculously hot though.. It's 33 degrees Celsius here today and this is pretty average!!


----------



## KellyC75

I have no aircon in this darn rental house :brat:

Its supposed to be 41 degrees here today 42/43 over the weekend, I think I may melt....:wacko:


----------



## crowned

Ladies, you make me jealous with all your chat about it being hot out - I want hot weather too, it's time for winter to be over!!

SUCH a busy day today... got up with DH, made breakfast, cleaned up whole house, dusted, shopped, vacuumed, cleaned bathroom and shower/tub, did 6 loads of laundry, lots of dishes, cleaned the floors, made up a bed for guests coming later tonight and I don't remember what all else... but I haven't stopped all day until just now, and I'm TIRED!! Just gotta install a doorknob on the guestroom door and then I'm going to sit my butt back down and do nothing for an hour or two. :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Kelly- go shopping or to a movie! Those sort of places should have aircon!!!


----------



## loolindley

You girls want to move to the UK. When I got home from class last night at 8pm is was a chilly 3 degrees. Brrrrrrr!!!!!! Sometimes I'm glad my mums house is a furnace!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning laddies.......TFIF thats all I have to say.....

Emera - You OH sounds like a star.....bless him. I know you and missy were chatting about aromatherapy oils and massage oils....I am interested in picking up an oil burner for labour rather than massage one. Thing is you seem to get them everywhere in the shops around Xmas and I dont have a clue where to look for one now. Thought about just Body Shop (havent really researched too well yet :blush:)...but wondered if you had any tips on best place and oils etc? Thank you x

Newfie - sorry about the toothache....what a nightmare....but :happydance: on the productive day and your grades on recent assignments :happydance:

They keep talking about snow coming in the UK - goodness knows where....they have mentioned North West so maybe you ladies will get some :happydance: LOVE SNOW!!!! Although please can it start after I get on my train this evening and are well on my way back home!!!:haha:

Skadi - very jealous about your wine......go for it :happydance:

Right off to do my workshop with 7 (hopefully happy) customers.....they are few and far between....they are full of the joys of working for the NHS :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning laddies,

happy friday!

im so glad its nearly the weekend. i plan on doing some more batch cooking for the freezer this weekend which i will enjoy and will help with my baby prepartions.

must get the hospital bag started... so far i have a few nutrigrain bars and a packet of knickers in a bag! lol

have a good day everyone!


----------



## MsCrow

Oh gosh, Mitch, I hope you're not right. I'm going over to Barnsley today for a training residential and come back tomorrow. Could do without some snow and though I love it, am grateful it's been a mild winter during my pregnancy.

NW laddies, Manchester suits me. Guess we could go for lunch? I can recommend Abode's Amazing Grazing lunch menu which is always on offer but beware, the portions are tiny and it's really about tapas type grazing. Or the Northern Quarter restaurant. Actually, there's tonnes of places and since we all like discussing food, we can cogitate over various places till late Feb. :coffee:

I hope to use our local sure start centre. A friend credited hers with putting her in touch with a really diverse group of parents. In many ways, the future with a baby is unknown for me. I'm running for local coucillor so if I got in, life will become a strange balancing act of breast feeding and meetings. :shrug:

Emera, I hear you on the stinky mood and having amazingly tolerant husbands. Mine dealt with me having a big paddywhack about 4OD not working on my laptop so I could catch up with OBEM, loaded it on his computer and retired downstairs so I could watch it in peace. This was after I got shoe dye on the wall (!) through rush matching a boot in readiness for today ::dohh: I was a whirlwind of annoyance.


----------



## Glowstar

City - Hope your AC get's fixed.....but you lucky thing actually needing AC....it's bloody damp and freezing here! :haha:

MsCrow - wow, good for you, running for councillor :thumbup: sure you'll be able to juggle. Anytime, anywhere is good for me, only 15 mins drive from city centre :thumbup:

Lozza - re movement: I have had days of non stop movement to the point I was worried he was never asleep and then a weird 2 days in between where I hardly feel anything. I think even though they are head down they rotate their bodies so it depends where the limbs are (back/front) depending on how much movement you feel. If you are in doubt though I would def call your MW, that's what they are there for afterall :thumbup:

MW for me this afternoon :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning - Friday..... YAY!*

*Loo *- remind me, why are u only just having a booking appt with MW? :wacko:
*Skadi* - does expressing milk hurt? well dont on nursery :)
*Rashy* - good luck with re-test :)
*emera* - hope your less hormonal today.... ? :)
*Mitch* - So what exactly do you do in your workshops? You do them for NHS? im a trainer for a private care company but also train NHS carers / nurses in specific courses (learning disabilities, autism, epilepsy etc)... one thing i will say about the NHS..... they get a great maternity package LOL!
*Glow* - enjoy your MW appt :hugs:

*Weather *- we finally got a bit of snow last night... but just a sprinkling :( Our office in birmingham was hit on and off by snow and hail tho all day! x sooooo weird reading about how hot it is where some of you are! :haha:

*as for me*... one cup of RLT done and lots of marking to do. Oh joy. At least training 30 care staff makes the day go quick.... maybe i SHOULDNT have got all my training done pre-chrimbo... oh well, too late now :dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

NW people - Manchester sounds good, and lunch even better! Not so sure about the mention of small portions though...

I had a dream last night that I somehow gave birth to a baby girl, but without being there. I turned up about 6 hours later and was really annoyed that i'd missed out on skin to skin, so undressed the baby and was hugging her to make up for lost time. Worse was that MIL was there so had seen her before my parents or my sister and I was really annoyed. And because it was a girl, DH wasn't interested. These must have been all my fears coming out in one dream!


----------



## firsttimer1

*ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*

I just weighed myself and since week 30 (3 weeks ago) ive put on 6 pounds!!! Thats 2 pound a week and we are meant to be gaining ONE pound a week.... so double!!! If i continue at this rate by week 40 im going to be about another stone heavier?!!! :cry:

Im 2 pound off the weight i didnt want to go above already...... disaster!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza, I'd usually agree regarding portion size....however, I don;t know about you, but my capacity for volumes of food is decreasing! Oh the irony, as you need more calories, you are only able to eat little and often.

I'm having a quiet movement day too. I hate them. I am just trying to keep in mind the jabs I got drifting off to sleep and the movement yesterday :-|


----------



## lozza1uk

MsC - I wish it was, I seem to be able to eat as much as ever! This morning i've already had a large bowl of dorset cereal (which is normally very filling), some dried fruit and a Nature Valley cereal bar. And I could easily eat a couple of slices of toast right now! Should be saving some room for a chinese takeaway tonight really. But actually I love tapas, so will have a look at your links!

FT - I daren't get on the scales, maybe tomorrow. Helps that i can't really see the dial easily any more.


----------



## loolindley

FT, I've got a booking appointment because I have moved over from Wales to England and need to be booked in with a midwife/hospital. 

NW lads, lunch sounds great! I will save some slimming world points up!!

Lozza. That sounds like exactly the sort of dream I have. In fact I think I will put in my birth plan that I don't want any visitors to the hospital (unless there are complications and I am there a while). Is anyone else being grumpy like me and not wanting visitors whilst they are in hospital?


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow. I must have stolen your appetite!! I appear to be able to eat enough for an army. Oh what a time to start a diet!! :haha:

FT. I thought 2lbs a week was right at this late stage in pregnancy :shrug:

Right. To the Midwifes!!!


----------



## MsCrow

I'd quite like my appetite back please though I think it's more linked to the iron pills having the opposite effect on me than the usual and generally having a mashed up digestive system.

OK, I have to flap and run. I'm taking part in a debate tonight. The amount of reading is enough to hold a door back. I'm halfway through, have made no notes yet and have just been asked to second the proposer - so a longer speech. *tiny panics* *tiny panics*


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - good luck for tonight, you will ace it! :hugs:

Loo - oh is it? i thought it was 1 pound for some reason. Either way i CANT put on another stone.... i feel soooooo heeeeaaaavy as it is :cry: sorry for the self pity.... just a bit of a shock :(

enjoy your mw appt! x


----------



## crowned

Loo, I don't really want visitors in the hospital either, but I'm kind of hoping the midwife will send me home really quickly and I won't have to stay overnight.

Ladies, I was woken at 6:10am today by the drywaller beginning work on the basement ceiling (underside of my bedroom floor). Would you agree that it's super rude to be starting so blinking early? We have no control over it (landlord is renovating the basement, not us), but it seems awfully rude to be starting so early. There have been days when they've stayed working until 12:30am too - and I am TIRED by then, but can't sleep due to construction noises. :( Maybe I'm just being oversensitive though.


----------



## firsttimer1

Crowned - 6:10am is crazy! Esp as your pregnant hun and we dont sleep well as it is. can you have a word with your landlord about it?

BTW ladies - i forgot to mention that at last nights class my MW mentioned 'Ewan the sleep sheep' which we were talking about recently (my Ewan just arrived and reminded me). 
She said that they are GREAT and she really recommends one. When someone said ''well my mum managed without one'' she basically said well we are always learning more about babies and we now know that womb sounds and white noise help them feel secure and sleep easier... we didnt know that when your mum had you. 

So im pleased i got one! I only found out about them because DHs boss said to him ''whatever you buy - buy this Ewan sleep sheep thing!'' :haha:


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow - good luck for tonight!

Crowned - Thats far too early! What a pain in the bum!

Right. Lets get to the bottom of this RLT thing. FT, you said you had drank your first cup, so how many cups are you drinking a day? And when do you up the amount? I want to start drinking it now I think.

Just found out my baby is breach. Naughty baby. :grr: I've already got a scan booked in, so they are going to check then (in 2 weeks) if it is still upside down. If it is, they told me they will try a CVE (I've possibly just picked 3 random letters from the alphabet there!! :haha:) where they will try and physically turn the baby, but if they cant then it will mean a C section, which is my worst case senario. :cry: Naughty baby!!!!!!!!!!

She told me to bounce on my ball, and to get on all fours with my elbows resting on the ground and my bum in the air (I hope I have painted you all a nice picture there!!!). Booooooooooooooooo.

Right. I'm starving. Ham and egg salad for me (boooooooooooooooo) when what I really want is stodge. Nice comforting stodge.


----------



## Glowstar

FT - I thought about 2lbs a week was kind of OK for this stage :shrug:
PS. It was me that said about womb sounds/gimicky things :rofl: think it's prob because I managed without any of those things, not saying they don't work though but I'm not spending money on anything like that and hoping this baby is as good as my last two....but laws of averages probably mean he'll be a typical whinging bloke and if OH has anything to do with it, he'll fuss over him that much he'll be mega unsettled :haha: :shock:

Loo - Naughty, naughty baby-Loo! get that arse in the air lady :haha: sure that'll go down well at your Mums, crawling around on all 4's with your bum in the air!!

MrsCrow - sure you'll be fine tonight!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - oh maybe 2 pounds is OK then? i was just shocked as i dont FEEL like ive put on 6pounds in 3weeks :shrug: And i do NOT like the idea of being a stone heavier at 40 weeks :( :nope: ps. if you have good sleepy babies then i agree, i owuldnt bother with sheep either ;)

Loo- Yup ive been drinking RLT since 32 weeks. This is what i will be doing:

32 & 33 weeks - one cup a day infused for 4/5 mins
34 & 35 weeks - two cups a day infused as above
36 & 37 weeks - three cups a day infused as above (Plus start EPO)
past 37 weeks i will have four cups IF i can manage it. 

I actually REALLY like it so i have no problem having 2/3 cups :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

citymouse said:


> Yay for good appointment, Joanna! I'm jealous of you passing your glucose test, lol... Did you have to fast beforehand?
> 
> WT, have you looked around for twin groups? Our neighbors get so much freaking free stuff from theirs!

I didn't have to fast beforehand but I know some people who did. I just had the 1 hour test... I basically went to the hospital and drank that sugary stuff and then went home for an hour... after the hour went back and they took a blood test. It was easy and I didnt have any side effects. -I should mention that we live across from the hospital so it's a 5 min walk lol. Did you fail your 1 hour test and have to do the 3 hour one?


----------



## emera35

Hi Laddies!

Been to babygroup this morning, Roh ate his own body-weight in fruit at snack time :dohh: Also tried to stuff a small plastic cat up another little boy's nose, so all in all a standard session!

Sooo...

FT - between 1-2lb a week is a healthy gain in 3rd tri :thumbup: Don't worry too much about going a few pounds over your "target" term weight, you'll be amazed how much you lose quickly afterwards. Around 1 - 1 1/2 stone right away, and then another 1/2 - 1 stone in the week or so after, and then by 6 weeks after maybe another 1/2 stone in retained water etc. You have to remember as well that you will still have massive boobs full of milk, which weigh a fair bit, and extra blood for a little while too, so that takes time for it all to drop back to normal levels :thumbup: If you go back to a normal (ish) diet and start exercising after 6 weeks, you'll wonder why you worried in no time :thumbup:
Oh, also i saw you asked, no expressing milk doesn't hurt, its usually quite a relief :thumbup:

Loo, and Crowned - Think you were both talking about being breech or transverse? Good exercises are crawling round the house, or swaying your hips whilst on all fours. Also on all fours, keep your hips high and rest your head on folded arms on the floor. Failing that you could try a breech tilt, which is what i was doing twice a day: Use cushions pillows etc to tilt your hips and legs at a 30 degree angle, or prop an ironing board against the sofa and lie on it head down (i didn't want to break the ironing board so stuck with cushions). Do this for 10-15 minutes twice a day. The idea is, the baby's head is the heaviest part, so they should automatically turn head down. If they don't their bottom/legs might be tucked in your pelvis. Tilting your hips or whole body to 30 degrees allows them to slide out of your pelvis, so that when you stand up afterwards it allows the "floating" baby to naturally turn head down due to gravity. 

Also, Loo, did they tell you if turning the baby didn't work it would automatically mean a c-section? That's not really true, at my hospital 6 out of 10 breech babies are born vaginally, it just takes a bit of planning and management. Just saying, if a c-section is something you'd really like to leave for pure emergencies, then there are other options, and they definitely should discuss them with you! On the other hand if you don't mind the idea of a c-section then it might be the simple course of action. :shrug: I wouldn't let them talk you into it if its something you'd be unhappy with though, not when there are alternatives they should discuss first! 

MsCrow - I don't have a huge appetite at the moment :shrug: I'm eating regularly as although i don't feel that hungry i do start feeling a bit ill (dizzy and very tired) if i don't eat. I'm not really fancying much though. Obviously if biscuits, cake or chocolate comes into range i can manage it though! :haha:

Mitch - Was it you asking about Aromatherapy? Anyway, you likely could get a burner from Body shop, not been in there in years though so not totally sure! I really recommend this site for buying oils, here is their burner section Oil Burners Their oils are excellent quality! The oils i'm using for labour (and PP too) are Lavender, Bergamot, Clary Sage, Geranium (Bourbon) and Neroli. Most of them are recommended for labour, Bergamot i'm using as i love the smell, and citrus oils like lemon or Mandarin are good in labour, so i'm just making a substitution :thumbup. Missy did post a really nice list on here pages and pages back. I'm sure she could give you more info :)


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - you are like a little puddle which is full to the brim with information - love it! Thanks for help settling mine (and others) mind :)

Ok so maybe 2 pounds a week is OK then... but i still feel like im the only one on this thread putting any weight on! :haha:
*
Aromatherepy* - are you all planning to make this part of labour? I havent really considered it properly (though i remember missy saying its great). I THOUGHT about getting some lavendar scents but just not sure i will get around to it :shrug:

PS. argghhhh just remembered ive got a ''boys night'' tonight (i get included as a footy fan) and we are having Mcds..... maybe next week at this rate i will have gained another THREE pounds and will be wishing it was just two!! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Crowned- 6:30am is crazy! My hubby is a carpenter so 'm use to construction sounds and can actually sleep through it now. :wacko:
FT- I agree with the other girls, 2 lbs don't sound like way to much. :shrug:
Loo- was it you that needed your A/C fixed? How dare you tell us that! lol. It's nice and sunny here today, and about 1 degree and tomorrow we are supposed to get 20 cms of snow. :shock:

AFM- got a doctors appointment in a hour so I guess I should go get ready. I was awake most of the night with toothache so I am so sleepy. :sleep: Have a good day ladies.


----------



## newfielady

Oops, computer had a moment there, double post!


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning, chatters!

I'm getting down to the wire at work, so I won't be on much today, but I wanted to say TFIF!!!!!!!! (I love that y'all naughty ladies taught me that version. :thumbup:)

Also... if you want to do aromatherapy, you might want to ask your hospital what their rules are. My hospital welcomes all sorts of stuff, but it cannot involve a flame because there are oxygen tanks behind the walls in the labor rooms. So moms have to stick to oils with plug-in warmers. 

I'm so jealous of you lads who get to meet up. Can I come too? We could have a skype lunch. :haha: :munch:


----------



## Glowstar

Hey could you imagine...we can have SKYPE Mother and Baby weekly meetings :rofl:...I'd be up for that :thumbup:

Can imagine us all sat there in Pyjamas :rofl: 

Meant to say actually, because FT did an awesome job managing this thread....is it time to create one in a baby section somewhere so we can all eventually migrate over once our LO's are born? :shrug: 

and yes WT......*TFIF!!!!*


----------



## firsttimer1

> Meant to say actually, because FT did an awesome job managing this thread....is it time to create one in a baby section somewhere so we can all eventually migrate over once our LO's are born?

THATS SO FRICKIN WEIRD. 

in my dream last night we all had a ''march mama baby thread' in the baby section but we were all talking via video link and WT and crow got in an argument over whether babies should sleep the right way up - or upside down!! and we were like ''guys either way the baby wont BE upside down'' :haha:

should we start a thread already then do you think? x

EDIT TO ADD: when we DOOOO do a mummy thread, i think it goes in this section: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/ ... there is a 2009 march mummys group in there.... crazy! :)


----------



## citymouse

wouldluvabub said:


> Citymouse- sorry your aircon broke. It I had to giggle when u said its ridiculously hot though.. It's 33 degrees Celsius here today and this is pretty average!!

Only it's the middle of winter! :brat: 

The a/c seemed to be working when DH was driving home from work, so I'm hoping it just needed a little time, that being the first time it's been used?

Joanna, yes, I failed the one hour... Was looking online and fasting before the one hour seems to correlate strongly with failing it. :roll:

FT, I love the idea of a new thread but I want us all to stick together unil the late March babies are born! I don't think I could keep up with two threads like this! :rofl:

MsC, good luck with your debate! In November I was on a panel and found out 3 hours ahead of time that it was unmoderated... They were like, "Oh, just speak for ten minutes" (on the topic, which ended up not being the topic I'd expected). :shock: I got through it but I still have no idea if I made any sense at all! I'm sure you'll do better than I did. :rofl:

AFM, up early to get over to the hospital for my 7 am test. I had dreams about it all night! In the first one, they let the pregnant ladies rest in armchairs and watch tv and brought us a big piece of chocolate cake. :haha: In the second, I was in a little cubicle with three ten-year-old boys trying to watch tv, and finally I made a huge fuss and kicked them out. Everyone thought I was mean but I didn't care at all. 

In four hours, it will be done... So there's that.


----------



## wondertwins

FT- I think that looks like a good location for our new thread. Should I be a little concerned about the dreams I'm showing up in? Newfie dreams that I'm going to dump my kids at her house overnight. (Admittedly, that's pretty tempting. :rofl:) And you dream I'm arguing with Crow. :haha: Instead, perhaps someone could please dream that I have a quick and easy delivery and recovery! :thumbup: :haha:

Actually.... last night I had some disturbing dreams. In one I had given birth, but there was only one baby. :( :(


----------



## emera35

FT - My other Mummy thread is in there, it will be fun to have 2 in the same place ;) I think you can just ask a mod to move this thread when we are ready though, rather than start a new one?

Re-oil burners in hospital, true, you can't have anything with an open flame, and some hospitals here don't like you to plug things in either, as they aren't safety checked. I know in my hospital if you want music it has to be battery operated. There are plenty of ways to use aromatherapy without a burner or diffuser though. Mix oils with a little carrier oil (like sweet almond) and dab it on your pulse points (where you usually put perfume), dab it on your temples, add it to more carrier oil and have OH massage it into your back/arms/tummy/legs/whatever feels good. You can mix the oils with water into a misting spray and either spray your skin or just into the air. You can even just put drops of neat oils onto a tissue or muslin cloth and sniff at it when you want to. :thumbup: If you get in the bath a couple of drops each of lavender, geranium and clary sage would be fantastic during labour just dropped into the bath right before you get in :)


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - My other Mummy thread is in there, it will be fun to have 2 in the same place I think you can just ask a mod to move this thread when we are ready though, rather than start a new one?

ah-ha! brill. well lets wait until we all have our :baby: then and then we can make a group decision whether to start afresh there or carry this one over :) 

Rashy - wow you ARE up early! Your appt and tests will go fine. :hugs: great dreams though :haha:

WT - im going to make it my mission for tonights dream, that i dream you have a beautiful easy labour, where the babies do not need to come out via c-sec OR labour - they just float out magically into your arms :dance:

Im going to have a bath in a minute....... im soooooooooooooo tired!


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> WT - im going to make it my mission for tonights dream, that i dream you have a beautiful easy labour, where the babies do not need to come out via c-sec OR labour - they just float out magically into your arms :dance:

Oooooo. That would be lovely and magical. :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## emera35

I had a dream last night that my friend announced she was pregnant. I was really happy for her, but when i met up with her i realised she'd stolen my pregnancy! :shock: I was really annoyed with her! :haha: Random! :shrug:

I had a dream when i was carrying Roh that i had him early (ironic) and that the doctors said that because he was small i had to take him out of my tummy only to feed him, and then put him back in between feeds so he could keep growing... :shrug: happily the mechanism for doing the putting in and taking out was very vague! :haha:


----------



## emera35

wondertwins said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> WT - im going to make it my mission for tonights dream, that i dream you have a beautiful easy labour, where the babies do not need to come out via c-sec OR labour - they just float out magically into your arms :dance:
> 
> Oooooo. That would be lovely and magical. :hugs: :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oooh, you can sign me up for that birthing method too! :D


----------



## firsttimer1

pregnancy dreams are SOOOO weird. Other than my one about harry potter and Jesus in a basketball hoop; my weirdest one was the other night when digger kept getting out of my tummy and we were going ''Digger! Get back in!!'' sooooo weird.

even weirder - when i dream about this :baby: i never EVER see the babys gender :shrug: DH dreampt digger is a girl but ive had noooooo gender dreams.

Speaking of which - *EMERA*, do you have a 20 week shot of your baby girls skull shape?? if so, would you post it? 

I ask because -as you all know- ive been convinced digs is a boy.... but now im beginning to wonder as realised that one shot shows a boy shaped skull (my avatar) but the other is clearer and defo girlier!! I lovveeeee being team yellow.... its defo kept me guessing!!! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Hmm, FT what did you want to compare, was it profile or face on?

Edit: This is the only digital picture i have right now;

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/DSCN1882.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks emera, yup it was profile i wanted :) Im beginning to realise that i need to start thinking of Digger as a girl for a while.... just incase he is a she :haha: Ive been to heavily leaning to the :blue: side lately! :rofl:

right. Bath time. lush :kiss:


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow - Just heard from my gran that the road up there is closed due to snow. Has it affected you too? :hugs: Hope not.

Right. Time to be hypnotised...or something.


----------



## emera35

Oh, hope you find it relaxing Loo! ;)


----------



## emera35

Wait WTH? Its currently blue sky and sunny at the front of my house, and then out the back its overcast and raining? :saywhat: how is this possible? My brain hurts! :wacko:

By the way, haven't seen Missy about, are you ok lady? :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies, nice to see it's just dream talk and no food talk, yet. lol.
Where can I sign up for this magical birthing process? :rofl:
Back from the Doctors and all is well. My bp is good (110/70), the baby's heartbeat is good, she is still head down and no swelling. _and_ I put on 4 lbs. :happydance: So I am now a grand total of 142 lbs. :dohh:. All and all, a good appointment.


----------



## lozza1uk

It's just rain here, although we had some mega hailstones earlier. Hope the snow comes over as it will mean DH stays home and assembles furniture tomorrow morning instead of 4 hours out rowing that he's got planned! :haha:I'll be at yoga & coffee afterwards so it doesn't really matter.

So i'm in 2 minds whether to go in and get checked or not. The baby's moved occasionally today, but nowhere near as strong as it has been. I rang triage and she said I could go in and be monitored but didn't really say one way or the other if i should be concerned. It's been moving, it's just not been as strong as usual. :shrug: Everytime i say to myself, or someone else, i'll go in, it moves! Like it's just moving now and did when i was on the phone to midwife. Hmm.:nope:


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer1 said:


> Speaking of which - *EMERA*, do you have a 20 week shot of your baby girls skull shape?? if so, would you post it?
> 
> I ask because -as you all know- ive been convinced digs is a boy.... but now im beginning to wonder as realised that one shot shows a boy shaped skull (my avatar) but the other is clearer and defo girlier!! I lovveeeee being team yellow.... its defo kept me guessing!!! :haha:

first, I reckon your avatar has a girly skull! Can you post any or if you've time all your u/s pics for me to have a good guess at?? After all I did invent the skull theory:rofl:


----------



## 6lilpigs

lozza1uk said:


> So i'm in 2 minds whether to go in and get checked or not. The baby's moved occasionally today, but nowhere near as strong as it has been. I rang triage and she said I could go in and be monitored but didn't really say one way or the other if i should be concerned. It's been moving, it's just not been as strong as usual. :shrug: Everytime i say to myself, or someone else, i'll go in, it moves! Like it's just moving now and did when i was on the phone to midwife. Hmm.:nope:

lozza, if you're worried then it is worth going in and getting checked out, they will hopefully be able to check blood flow for you so you know everything is running fine inside. Its probably just that baby is getting squashed as they grow now and is growing fatter faster so sleeping more, but better safe than sorry, so if your worried about reduced movement get it checked:flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmmm bath...... DONE!

yup i was thinking yesterday that missy hadnt been on for a couple of days.... im sure she is fine, just busy probably :hugs: We cant all afford baths in work time :haha:

Lozza - have you done the ''drink something cold, eat something sugary and then lie on your side'' trick. You shud defo feel baby then within an hour. Im sure (esp as ur baby has moved a couple of times) that all is fine - but if your that worried then go in hunni, if only for peace of mind :hugs:
If its any help i had two days of barely any movement from digs the other day... seems they just have quiet days?


----------



## firsttimer1

6lilpigs - here is the other skull shot! I thought this one was girlie and the avatar one boyish... so that proves what i know :haha:

I mean, i dont want to know for sure what im having LOL (being team yellow and all) but defo need to stop assuming im having a boy i think! :rofl:


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer1 said:


> 6lilpigs - here is the other skull shot! I thought this one was girlie and the avatar one boyish... so that proves what i know :haha:
> 
> I mean, i dont want to know for sure what im having LOL (being team yellow and all) but defo need to stop assuming im having a boy i think! :rofl:

:dohh:You see now, I reckon the avatar looks more girly but the new one looks more boyish!!!:rofl: Sorry, but you are definately team yellow:haha:

I'm gonna have a quick hunt back for your nub shots aswell, see if theres any clues there:thumbup: Back soon as I can!


----------



## 6lilpigs

first, even your nubshots lol!! tricky, tricky, there seems to be a nice flat girl nub in pic 1 but I think not all of the detail is showing, so is there a boy clue just out of sight????? or is it a nice clear girl nub lol!!

Did you ever post any of your pics for a guess on any site but here?? IG or genderdreaming maybe?? You could post your selction om genderdreaming and see what the scale tips towards!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Think i'll leave it until tomorrow. It seems to be have been wiggling round for the last half an hour. Typical! Have a friend with a doppler so i might pop round there later. Thanks guys.


----------



## firsttimer1

haha my baby is mystery then! Just as i wanted it ;)

No i never did any gender sites - and when i posted the nub shot ones i had 50% boy and 50% girl guesses really ... which i suppose is best as if EVERYONE had said one way or another i prob would have been gutted!

Cant wait to find out on the day - im now going to get my head around the fact that i DONT know what the sex is, and shud stop therefore imagining a boy!! :hugs:

Just made a fuit smoothy and MAN its sharp :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - if you can feel your baby now and again then i really wouldnt worry - they are just having a sleepy day :hugs: if only they knew how much panic it sends us into :nope:


----------



## citymouse

Wifi at the hospital... Bodes well for labor!

When I got here they informed me that the three-hour test is actually a four-hour test... Drank the narsty 100-gram solution, took a walk... Next blood draw in 20 minutes. Really wish I could have some water. :sick:


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy - :hugs: not long and it will be over hun xxx


----------



## citymouse

(Please call me pitymouse this morning.)


----------



## firsttimer1

OK pitymouse....... your wish is my command..... but tomorrow your back to being rashy :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Pitymouse, it will all be over soon!

Lozza - if you are genuinely concerned just go up to be monitored...no harm done except to set your mind at rest! sure if we were paying for health service we'd be up there in a shot, sometimes we are to polite and not wanting to be a bother for our own good us Brits! xxx

Well back from the Midwife and baby Glowie has now decided to go from head down to transverse :wacko: naughty baby! measuring spot on at 31 weeks and BP and urine all OK. I did have a bit of a whinge about not getting copy of last scan report so now on a mission to get a copy when go for next scan on 16th Feb. Hope this little Monkey has turned by then or I'll be heading down the same route as Loo with ECV - External cephalic version :shock: 

Talking about dreams - I don't have any about baby or anyone on here.....probably because I can't sleep to begin with :brat:


----------



## blessedmomma

pitymouse- :( so sorry, it will be over soon!

ft- im in the march mummies 2011 thread, but dont know where its located on here :shrug: when everyone started having their babies last march they posted the new thread and i looked at both for a minute til everyone moved over. im subscribed so have no idea where it actually is

im sooooo happy this week is over. i put in a request for a good long nap this weekend. my Dh is lovely and takes good care of me so of course he complied.:thumbup: i hope i dont get put on bedrest again. it was about 33 or 34 weeks with my last pregnancy when i had same issues going on with the fluid and got put oon bedrest. have been doing a lot of praying and crying. i gave myself a huge headache yesterday and my eyes were burning all day. :nope: have a funeral on tues, boo


----------



## emera35

Blessed - Big :hugs: for you! Trust that you and babes are getting looked after, you're both in my prayers. Xxx
So good to hear your DH is taking care of you, just take it really easy! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowie there is still time for baby glowie to turn.... stay positive! :hugs:

Blessed :hugs: i hope you get that nap!! x The funeral your going to is not the one your uncle is at for your nanny is it? I hope not xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- it is. i will be visiting with family before the funeral and going to visit my grandmas grave after the funeral. so will not actually be at the funeral, but as close as i can get. thankfully my Dh will have breavement leave from work on tuesday. im so drained from this week. all i want to do is lay around and sleep. Dh has been doing dinner and last of the chores plus finishing up the girls school work. he really has been doing a lot around here. i feel like i have no energy emotionally or physically. 

will have scans every monday til due date so i get to see more of whats going on with baby this monday. im hoping his fluid has went up and placenta is not pulling away again. nothing i did last time helped and it was very depressing to be on bedrest and see it not help.


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed - :hugs: its all going to be okay hun x


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Blessed!

And sorry you aren't sleeping, Glowie. :(

I decided to get out and walk and get fresh air during the test and that seems to help. And for my next hour I'm saving the comfy chairs outside the gift shop. I still feel gross but the glucose is well in my system and it shouldn't get worse.

Just realized what a big baby I am... Women with morning sickness feel like this all the time!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

citymouse said:


> Wifi at the hospital... Bodes well for labor!
> 
> When I got here they informed me that the three-hour test is actually a four-hour test... Drank the narsty 100-gram solution, took a walk... Next blood draw in 20 minutes. Really wish I could have some water. :sick:

I found it made me really thursty too! Bhhh that its 4 hours! Did you have to fast for this test too?


----------



## newfielady

Ah mousey, it'll be over soon. I never even done my GD test. When I went for it no one had a clue what to do. :shrug: So I just left and never bothered to go back. Doctor isn't concerned as everything else is normal on me. :thumbup:
You'll never guess what I'm doing; starting my next assignment. lol. I wish I had been this motivated in high school. Too busy out with boys :rofl:
Blessed- don't worry yourself too much. Things could still work okay for you, right. :D
It's my friends Birthday next week and we are all going out to a restaurant to celebrate. I hope they make mocktails :rofl:.


----------



## wondertwins

Mouse- Wifi during labor means we'll want running commentary -- with appropriate nickname changes -- along the way. ;)

Blessed- :hugs: You need a good solid day and night of sleep so you can just put these worries out of your head! :hugs: 

Newfie- I'm so happy for you that you're enjoying your school work! And yes, I'm sure it helps that you're not spending your time chasing boys. :haha:

Loo- Let us know how the hypnotism works. I think I'm too cynical and would spend the whole time making sarcastic remarks. :haha: However, if you find it helps, maybe we can all get hypnotized for our labor, insomnia, weight loss, etc.!!! That would be fab!

AFM... the girls at work had a lovely luncheon for me. It was very sweet and the little critters got some sweet new stuff. Now I feel like I need a nap. Zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, yes, I had to fast. But this one will end by the time my one-hour started. So that might be helping.

Newfie, ugh, I'm so jealous! What really gets me are the threads where the women talk about how all they eat is cookies and sweets, and I think, "If you lived in the US, you'd be failing your glucose test right now!" 

Last hour! I'm in a nice squishy love seat outside the gift shop. Sooo much better than the dumb chairs outside the lab. 

I brought bread and cheese to eat before the drive home... However, I'm taking it as a given that I'll be driving through McDonald's! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, yeah, I'm so curious about Loo's hypnotism session!


----------



## loolindley

Hi lads!

Hypnosis was very relaxing, I can't deny that. She was telling my subconscious (apparently) that I needed to make better food choices and eat smaller amounts. She said I can practice it at night, so I guess time will tell!! As it turns out I've actually lost weight over the past couple of days, so I hope I get a nice result at SW on Wed. An feeling generally positive about food at the moment, but that could be because I have started something new...ask me again in a month and I'll probably be craving chips!!! :rofl:

Off to my brothers tonight for a bit of a break from my mum. 

Pitymouse, I hope it all went well in the end. When do you get your result?


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, sounds cool, Loo!

Results are available Monday. Just a bout to head over to the lab for the final blood draw, hurray!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

yay for the final blood draw pitymouse!

did anyone celebrate Burns night on wednesday? we had haggis and tonight i have made pasties using the left over haggis. yum yum.

showed my parents the finished nursery tonight and they both love it but my mum agrees it looks like a boys room!

i will try and get some photos up for you all this weekend


----------



## emera35

Yay, glad its nearly over Mouse! :hugs:

Loo, glad hypnotherapy was relaxing :thumbup:

Ergh, i'm tired i think, how could i have had so much rest the last couple of days and still be tired? :shrug: 

I'm being a grump again, i feel horrible! Worst thing is i seemed to spend all evening telling Roh off for either throwing his dinner at me or on the floor, taking his clothes off at bathtime and then throwing them all right in the bath when for once they were clean enough to wear again dohh:) and then intentionally sprinkling his milk over the sitting room carpet so he could get a cloth and clean it up :nope: Lucky he's like his Dad and just seems pretty not bothered by my grumpiness! He just finished wiping up his milk came over, said "Mummy shhhush" and gave me a cuddle, bless! 

Hoping i can just curl up in bed and get an early night :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

pitymouse :happydance:

emera- dont you just love that age :haha: they are so lively and busy


----------



## Skadi

FT - No, expressing doesn't hurt. It actually feels like a giant relief most of the time, especially if I get to it a little late!


----------



## newfielady

Skadi- how is your little girl doing?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hi girlies! I've been busy and achey and stupid old tired! 

*Emera *- Sorry to hear about your grumples, i've been the same, been so flippin miserable all day. 

*Mouseycakes *- Sorry about your tests today, they sound yuk! 

*Loo *- That sounds like quite a nice way to spend an evening. I hope it works for your diet and doesn't just tell you you've not eaten stuff, like my friend! I want someone to hypnotise me. I've suddenly got it in my head that something is going to go wrong. I'm sure it's because nobody is resisting my requests for a homebirth, so i'm freaking myself out. 

Was someone asking something about aromatherapy? I've forgotten what it was. *FT *- don't worry about buying any oils, they defo have them at the unit you're going to (the cupboard is the yummiest smelling thing in the world).


----------



## Skadi

newfielady said:


> Skadi- how is your little girl doing?

She is just doing great - she keeps exceeding her Drs expectations. She is now 3 lbs and 11 ounces - Almost 4 lbs! Every nurse that works with her comments on how fiesty but happy she is. :baby:


----------



## crowned

Skadi said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Skadi- how is your little girl doing?
> 
> She is just doing great - she keeps exceeding her Drs expectations. She is now 3 lbs and 11 ounces - Almost 4 lbs! Every nurse that works with her comments on how fiesty but happy she is. :baby:Click to expand...

That's wonderful, Skadi! You must be so proud :kiss:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey laddies, just caught up with you all. Thinking of you Blessed and Lozza, I hope movement has been more frequent? 

Since leaving the house my bump has been mega active. Just about managed the debate, frightening and not as well planned as I usually am but good fun and all about learning the process. Mega intensive day tomorrow....just hope the snow stays wet so I can go home!


----------



## newfielady

Skadi said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Skadi- how is your little girl doing?
> 
> She is just doing great - she keeps exceeding her Drs expectations. She is now 3 lbs and 11 ounces - Almost 4 lbs! Every nurse that works with her comments on how fiesty but happy she is. :baby:Click to expand...

That's amazing! I so glad to hear she's doing well.:kiss:


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- so happy to hear she is doing so well :hugs:

mrsc- i hope tomorrow goes good and you are able to go home :flower:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,
Seems to be back to normal, naughty baby. Off to yoga now followed I think by a coffee with a couple of girls from my antenatal class who also go to yoga! 

Then an afternoon of hell putting this furniture up again. I am now wishing we'd headed down the ikea route, at least their instructions usually make some sense! 

Have a good day all x


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow, glad you had fun last night. Looks like the snow will stay at bay until tomorrow evening, but take care anyway.

Lozza, glad your baby has started behaving themselve. From someone who has a very quiet bump constantly, I know what a worry it can be. We will have to give these babies a stern talking to about their behaviour once they are 'out' :haha:

Skadi, Great news about Keira. Am really pleased that she is doing so well :hugs:

I had a lovely time last night, really nice to have a break from my Mum, and my Dad is back from France tomorrow. He is like the PH neutraliser to our acidity! :haha: On the cards today. ASDA (booo), watch the car being washed and cleaned by oh, watch oh put together some IKEA furniture, and possibly manage a short walk round the park. I feel tired (and a little guilty) just thinking about it all :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all......

Exhausing day running the workshop in Chester and thwn journey home....train was a little late leaving Crewe connection so got home about 9:45pm. Tired....tea, marmite on toast and then bed. Havinjg to turn alot in my sleep now cos too long on either side makes my hips hurt (even with preg pillow between legs). Feeling a bit guilty today as meant to be going to an all day nhs antenatal session......we have already been to a full set of nct ones. Wanted to go to this one to see if anyone worth buddying up with mainly, not to learn anything new.....but wasnt available dates for my local village ones and today is only 6 miles away but in Woking. So after 4back to back weekends of nct and college and 3 busy weekends ahead.....decided to skip it. Feel guilty but i am confident that i can meet people through alot of.post natal groups and sessions around here. I just need compete relaxwtion this weekend.....:happydance:

Guilty, lazy confessions over....

I did read up on all posts last night but was soooo tired i didnt reply and now cant remember much. 

Mouse - remember you have a glucose test.....so hope you get good results from that and got your McDs :happydance:

FT - you were asking what training i was doing. In my job (private sector but most of our customers are Pathology labs in nhs) i manage a product line so involved with marketing and sales.....however it involves solution design and process improvements. Soooo i am trained at a Lean practioner and Change management....so workshop was running practical exercises for lab staff to improve their lab processes. Very interesting, quite rewarding but stressfull......they are very very resistant to change so can be hugely sceptical of some lean techniques.

Thanks for aromatherapy advice ladies x x


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. It's not a very good one here though :shock: (And a surprisingly slow start on here lol). We are getting the 30 cms of snow that was called and with such strong winds the visability is nearly 0. I hope DH get's a snow day and get's to come home early. :winkwink:
Hope all is well, and I just read something about McD's? Now I want some. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck for the ladies assembling furniture (or watching their OHs do it)

i have just sat down after painting all day and have just eaten 2 hot cross buns and they were delicious!


----------



## firsttimer1

Good day lads!!!

Sorry didnt get on last night - went over to watch the footy with DH and a couple of friends (which we won :dance: ) anyway.... on the way there me and DH picked up Mcds for everyone... and when we got to pals house we realised that..... drumroll..... they had forgot to put in my chicken burger!!!!! :grr: I was about to drive back there all in all my pregnant rage but we couldnt find the receipt :cry: Needless to say i was inconsolable.... but DH gave me his big mac :) My hero :kiss:

anyway off to our friends house for dinner tonight which should be fun, so have a lovely day ladies.... and glad to see your all good (esp you Missy :) )

xxxx ps. Pitymouse.... your officially back to being Rashy :kiss:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Flipin heck FT, I'd have gone mad. I think that's the thing which makes me the most mad in all the world, people depriving me of food. 

Oooh, cuppy, i'd LOVE a hot cross bun, I might have to buy some. 

My LO is being super quiet today too, I don't like it! It's stressful. 

We went to pick up the cot yesterday, mamas and papas had sent an email to say it was in store, we went there and they said it wasn't coming until next Tuesday. plop. I'm hoping FIL will complain so we can get a bit of a discount on the pushchair! 

Did I tell you guys, my friend's waters broke the other day, she's only 30 weeks, poor thing. She's SO anxious. She's being kept in now. Then last night my other friend had her lovely little baby (and she said the labour was FINE! She did it on 4 paracetamol)


----------



## citymouse

Morning, lads!

Damn it, FT, I liked your post before I caught the Rashy bit! :rofl: 

Newfie, hope your DH gets the day off!

MsC, glad it went well... I'm sure you did great!

Mitch, sorry you got home late and didn't sleep well. A relaxation day sounds great!

MrsCupcake, if I knew what a hot cross bun was, I'm sure I'd be craving one now.

Missy, your friend's labor sounds amazing!

AFM, thinking I'll skip yoga today because there's so much to do, I think I'd better conserve my energy. Building furniture, getting rid of a big old desk, hopefully getting my office organized a little... This is my last pre-shower weekend! No time to waste because the house needs to be reasonably clean.

I got my McDonalds yesterday... Also got a McFlurry, then had an ice cream bar for dessert after dinner. Not going to do that all the time but I felt I had earned it. 

The high chair and glider arrived yesterday. Think we'll put the high chair up or display during the shower then put it in storage for 6 months.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

how annoying Missy... fingers crossed for a discount though

your oh is very sweet FT, i would have been so annoyed about them forgetting my food!

citymouse, or Rashy as you now seem to be again, exciting on having stuff delivered

btw this is what a hot cross bun is

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_cross_bun

yum yum


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hot cross buns are SOOO good, raisins, cinnamon, yumminess, toast it and smother it in butter. (Oh god, I REALLY need some)


----------



## newfielady

Thanks mousey but he didn't get the day off. They're finding things to do in the office :rofl:. On the other hand, _I_ got called into work today.... :saywhat: I don't work. lol. They asked me if I could work tonight and tomorrow. Sure, why not. I get a bit of extra money anyways. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> citymouse, or Rashy as you now seem to be again, exciting on having stuff delivered

She has always been rashy to me :kiss:

Missy - gosh i hope your friend is OK! :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Missy hope your friend is ok :hugs: and good on your other friend, labour IS fine by the way, as she discovered! :) :thumbup:

Funny you should mention hot cross buns, I've just made some today, well wholemeal versions, and without the crosses as I couldn't be bothered :haha: yum, going to make a bloomer tonight as I've run out of bread and can't walk much today, I fancy some toast!

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

You made hot cross buns! OMG (marry me!)


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm hot cross buns :winkwink:

Me and hubby got a lovely dinner for later from m&s......gastro or bistro range. Chicken cassoulet, parmesan potatoes and veg yummmy cant wait

Just wanted to update you on my shopping trip today....ended up in mothercare looking for a couple of bits and they have a few things in the sale. I am still hoping for a waterbirth in hospital and as such had no idea what i would wear.....dont think i would be making something like the obem woman....but thought the tankini and bottoms idea was a good one (woman last week wore one, saw it in mothercare). Anyway they are £26 or something but they had one reduced twice i sale for £7.50!!!!!!! Didnt know if you other water birth ladies were kitted out yet. I wont be wearing it for any other purpose so i thought 7.50 was a bargain and if i dont get to use it ...no problems :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Mitch if I go for a waterbirth then I'll likely either wear the top from my old maternity tankini that I somehow have lost the bottom half of :shrug: or I'll wear a regular vest top, or I'll just wear nothing! :dance: see how I'm feeling! I ended up naked last time as I found clothes just started annoying the crap out of me suddenly :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wow emera on making hot cross buns, the wholemeal version sounds delicious too.

I hope to have a waterbirth and plan on wearing my tankini top but think i might end up naked...


----------



## Skadi

Ooooh Hot Cross Buns! I got my OH on them, I guess they don't have them in Jamaica. I love them under the broiler with butter. Mmmmm


----------



## MsCrow

OoooOOOooo hot cross buns, cinnamon loveliness!

Skadi, great to read about Keira's great progress, keeping everything crossed.

I'm looking out for a cheap tankini top but suspect I'll be like Emera and get annoyed with clothing so taking it off. I always was a happy naked child.

Well, back home after 36 hours of intensive mentoring and training. I had to do another speech this morning and did far better. I clearly thrive off no preparation. Suspect having a baby isn't quite the same so I'm pleased that my parents are visiting next weekend, partly to see my dad who's just out of round three of chemo and partly because they're bringing my cradle! The one dad made for me and has since looked after 5 other little relatives. Their name plaques are at the foot of it :)

So, no finished nursery but at least a bed for the baby in our room.


----------



## Glowstar

OMG to tired to read everything! but love to you all! :hugs:

Busy weekend visiting people etc etc. Bought a lovely knitting pattern today and all the bits to get started so might have a go tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Mmmmmmm. Hot cross buns with butter! Yum. Obviously not as delicious as my fruit salad :grr: which was...um....fruity :shrug::haha:

Have just spent the evening at Lozza's local hospital (wythenshaw, right?) as my uncle fell off some ladders into a privit hedge (sounds harmless enough, yes?), but has cut his leg so badly that he needs plastic surgery attention with skin grafts. Eesh. He's ok, but going to keep him in for about a week they think. 

We are due snow here tmoz and snow in Wales on Mon and we are meant to be driving back for a funeral. God knows if we will make it over the hills. Let's see what tomorrow brings. 

Hope you all had lovely days. xx


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow, I love the idea of plaques on the family crib. That's a gorgeous idea!


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies, I survived 5 hours of work. :haha:
I don't plan on a water birth but if I did I think I would wear a bikini top.
MsC- love the family cradle with the name plaques. 
We're still getting blasted with snow. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

i wish we had some snow here newfie! it feels like springtime already and im not ready for it. we have a mix of chilly days to warm days. the temp has been swaying between 20's to upper 60's. i hope that doesnt mean another really hot summer coming our way. last summer was horrible.


----------



## lauraclili

Snow... Was interesting. We've had hail and some snow but nothing that has stuck around. Boo! 

Well, yesterday was interesting to say the least. 


I had to go and find my MW quick sharp although everything turned out to be normal I was a bit freaked out and I've realised it's really hard to get hold of a MW at the weekend! 

My hands have been a bit swollen (which I put down to the fact I've been really hot recently) and my legs, right up to my knees have been really swollen too (which I put down to being on my feet a lot) but I got up yesterday and found I had shooting lights in front of my eyes. It went away but then left my vision really blurry so I decided I wanted the advice of my MW only to discover I can't get hold of her at the weekend. Anyway, we have a mums and midwives shop in the local town so I went there in the end. 

I'm glad I did although I feel like a complete fraud as everything was normal. MW seems to think it was caused by low blood pressure but I think I'll just keep an eye on it and talk to my normal MW on Wednesday. 

X


----------



## emera35

Ooh Laura those are definitely symptoms to check out asap, so good you did get in touch in the end! Glad everything was ok, its better to be a "fraud" and check than it be serious and do nothing!! Next time I'd call your labour and delivery suite in the hospital, they will be able to give you advice and decide if you need seeing, and they are available 24/7 :thumbup:

MsC having a family cradle is just the most lovely thing! :) Our Moses basket that we bought 2nd hand for Roh is about to do child number 6 now (been round family and friends a bit in the last 2 years!) But instead of plaques its just looking a bit saggy :haha:

Its chilly here at the moment, and allegedly its going to snow tomorrow, we shall see!

We've been having a lazy Sunday morning all of us have had brekkie in bed, mmmm porridge :) think Roh has decided is time to get up now though, might go to the zoo if its not too cold and I can walk enough today. :)


----------



## lozza1uk

I've replied in full on my laptop 3 time now and it's lost each one! So back to my phone and a shorter response.

Laura - saw your 3rd tri post, glad you got checked and all ok.
MsC - that crib sounds gorgeous, what a beautiful idea! Hope you carry on the tradition!
Loo - yep that's my hospital! Lovely isn't it!! Hope your uncle is ok, sounds painful.

Afm, furniture nearly assembled so will post pic when all moved into place! Got on scales this morning, 35lb oops! I know it's not too bad but was hoping to stay within the recommended guidelines, just means harder work on the other side as I'm not buying any new post pregnancy clothes unless they're the same size as my pre-pregnancy ones! 

Hope you all have nice Sundays x


----------



## 2nd time

Well scan went well but ba y is breech so have to go back in two weeks to see if he has moved


----------



## firsttimer1

Laura - its ALWAYS best to get checked :hugs:
2ndtime - there is still time for baby to dance and turn around... stay positive!

So good morning lads... and happy sunday!

Quiet weekend on here... guess we are all busy LOL :) x ive got more footy today... and.... drumroll.... im giving in to the DH and we are packing our labour bag today! :dohh: Should be fun i guess.... certainly makes it feel real haha x

HAVE A GOOD DAY YA'LL.... will get on here tonight :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning ladies ....it has been quiet on here

Laura - glad you got checked out....best to be safe about symptoms like that
loo - sorry about your uncle, sounds bad. Hope funeral is ok and you get there and back safely. They have mentioned snow here but i dont thinkso...again too far south:cry:...quite disappointed about lack of snow this year
lozza - :happydance:on the furniture nearly there
mscrow - plaque on cot sounds sweet :kiss:
glow - sorry you are tired....have a lovely day though

Afm - well hubby needed to get a light bulb changed in car and halfords is right nextdoor to mamas and papas....ooops :shrug:. Had a feeling it would be towards the end of their sale and it was the last day :happydance:.....so i had the mobile from the bedtime hugs range which is cream/fawn neutral....and they had the set with bumper, quilt, blanket, cutrtains, tiebacks, fitted sheet, lampshade reduced from £199 (which i would never pay) to £100......still pricey but good quality and 50% off....too good an opportunity for the matching set. A little plainbut we are jazzing up with fushcia (when she defo comes out a girl:haha:). Got a new mosesbasket mattress too....

Sorry tmi but me and hubby dtd this morning.....well tried too. Halfway through we had to stop, he said he could feel something sharp and scratchy up there....god know what that was :shrug:....bit :blush: but we had to stop. Any ideas? I think everythings shifted down there so who knows.....

Off to meet the sil for lunch today to talk childcare arrangements for january onwards....shes a childminder and we decided it was about time we talked money :nope:....hate that but we have to work out our sums compared to nurseries etc


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies, didn't take me as long to catch up as I feared. I have to work again today but only for 2 hours. Then I have a baby shower to go too :dohh:. Have to see how I'm feeling then.
Okay tmi for me too. DH and dtd last night _and_ this morning :blush: Anyways, I was thinking it was fine as I didn't get even a BH last night but I think we may have "over done it" a bit as this morning there was some blood. :shock: Mom's, what does you're mucus plug look like? Does it just plop out in one piece or what? I don't have any BH or contractions and I put on a pad so I can see if any more comes out so I'm not overly worried. And the baby is still moving. I was just thinking maybe he rubbed something down there? :shrug:


----------



## waula

Hi Lads, apologies for being MIA the past few days - I've been R&Ring but trying to keep up with all the hot cross bun/Mc D's chat :haha: 

Laura - glad you got checked out - I would have gone for check up too - glad all ok but defo mention it to MW this week...

2nd time - I was breech at my last MW appointment at 31 weeks but NCT lady said don't worry about it until 36weeks but in the meantime just be aware of not slouching/back sleeping and get on all fours or on birthing ball for 20-30mins/day (supposedly bouncing on it gently also sorts out pelvic floor exercises for all us peezing lads!!)

FT: labour bag already??!!! :thumbup: thought you were adamant about the whole 35 weeks thing?!! My head is firmly stuck in the sand about the transition between pregnancy - mummyhood and so labour bag can wait a few more weeks...got to have something to do in my mat leave!

Jeez ladies - hats off to the DTD!! Mitch - could be your cervix??! We haven't DTD for weeks - just got really bad BH afterwards and DH got a bit freaked out...bless him...at NCT yesterday we got told that one study has shown a natural method to get into labour is a "sperm mouthwash" :blush: so now he's a bit panicked about that too - poor man...!!!!! :haha:

Mitch/Lozza - exciting on the nursery - any pics??! We got our wall stickers up this morning and our pictures so nursery ready now... love it!!!


Lozza: I haven't been on the scales for a while, when I hit 2 1/2 stone gain at 31 weeks I figured I didn't want to know for the next few months!!! Ignorance is bliss and DH hid the scales as I might have had a melt down last time I got on them!!!

Right well, we're off for a dog walk and then a big house clean before a well-deserved curry for tea :happydance: 

Happy Sunday's everyone xxxx


----------



## emera35

Newfie - mucus plug looks sort of like strings of jello, sometimes with a bit of blood in, it can come in one bit or in little bits, it depends, if it comes all in one bit is maybe, hmm, the size of a pencil, ish? Mine was anyway and didn't come until after my waters broke and I was in labour, everyone is different :shrug: If you are just bleeding a little, not heavy then likely OH irritated your cervix a bit, if it gets even close to being like a period in heaviness, rather than a little blood then get right to your doctor asap! Maybe take it a tiny bit easy on dtd for a couple of days? :winkwink:

Just got prepared for possible snow, put grit and salt on my steps and outside the front of the house. I'm too pregnant to be falling on my butt in the snow! :haha:

Been going through and organising my size 1 nappies and somehow I have ended up with 35 size 1 and 8 spare one size nappies (the one size aren't absorbant enough for toddler wees :( ) that's tons! :wacko: guess my SIL bought some extras :shrug: At least I'll only have to do a wash everyother day and not stress about drying times :)

I can't believe this time last pregnancy I'd just gotten out of hospital and was in slow labour, unknown to me! :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

Waula - Yup i didnt want to do it until week 35 but DH kept on about it... and then when i woke up this morning my bump felt ''different''. Freaked me out a bit (esp as everyone on DHs side seems to have babies 5-6weeks early :wacko: ) so gave in.

Its now done! :dance:

also by feeling ''different'' - i mean REALLY uncomfy. its as if babys head is way lower.... i dont know. But its given me back ache and bum ache :blush: whatever Digs is up to in there! :( VERY uncomfy. 

newfie - Emera has explained plugs so i wont repeat... I would echo tho - that perhaps DTD as often as you are is maybe not a good idea from now? esp if youve had a tiny bit of pink discharge etc? x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

bit teary here this afternoon.

Had a bit of a shock when sitting at my desk and one of the shelves (very high up, about 2 metres..) collapsed and 5 heavy wedding albums and 4 wooden magazine holders crashed on to me. I have a cut lip at the side and inside and a swollen upper lip.

I also have a slightly sore upper bump but i dont think much of it hit my bump. My face took the brunt of it. I was convinced i had smashed my teeth because my mouth was throbbing so much.

I was in massive shock afterwards as i realised that everything could have hit my bump and hurt the baby. Im getting upset just thinking about it...

Im ok and baby is moving happily so im sure everything is ok. Hubby is going to fill the holes left in the wall and rehang the shelf (but the heavy wedding albums are going to be stored elsewhere).

MrsC your cradle sounds lovely, i love the idea of name plaques!

No photos of my nursery today because to be frank im not in the mood now and its rainy so the photos won't look good (lol!)

Hope everyone else is having a less eventful sunday xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Oh, no, MrsCupcake! :shock: That's so scary! And the second story I've heard this week of shelves falling off a wall. Glad it didn't hit the bump. :hugs:

Laura, you definitely did the right thing being seen. Did they do a urine sample? Take it easy and go right back if the swelling keeps up.

AFM, spent all day yesterday working hard around the house. My office furniture is all in and set up! Now to fill it with my crap. :haha: DH was an angel, he was right there working all day. 

Went to dinner last night and had the dumbest waitress of all time. All three of us got the tasting menu, and she said they'd tailor it to my needs. First course? A big lump of foie gras! :dohh: Sent it back. Second course... A runny egg!


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - oh you poor thing :hugs: Im just glad that your ok (in general) and that bump escaped the worst of it. Of course, if youve cut your lip you will have to rest it so it can heal... so no talking for you ;) Hope you feel better soon hun once ur over the shock :nope: xxxx

Rashy - silly waitress heehee; hope u enjoyed it anyway! x


----------



## kymied

So here's a little story about my evening yesterday. I had to work so I was up at 5 am. Then afterwards I met hubby at a friend's house (friend A) for a birthday party for another friend (friend B). Another friend drove him up as it's closer to my work than home. We didn't bother to bring food for me to eat as friend A always makes great food and plenty that vegetarian me can eat. But it turns out that friend B's wife was doing all the cooking so the meal food was chicken quesadillas, pasta mixed with sausage and a huge pot of meat balls. So I filled myself up on chips(crisps) and onion dip, carrot sticks and chocolate covered chex mix. We stayed at the party too late and I had to drive home as hubby can't drive my car (it's standard transmission and he doesn't know how to drive it). It's almost a two hour drive home from Friend A's. I got terrible acid reflux on the way home and my back started hurting from all the bloat and sitting upright in the car. I stopped at the rest stop to go to McDonald's 24 hour drive through to get a milk shake. (thick creamy dairy products is the only thing that works for me.) The woman on the speaker says the drive through it closed. What?! It's a 24 hour drive through! So I had to turn around in this tiny tiny space as they design it so you can't turn around but there's a car blocking the way to go forward. So eventually we get into the place and find that a bus has dropped off an entire hockey team, like 30 teenage boys. We have to wait in line for like 30 minutes. Finally I get up there and ask for a milkshake and the woman says "hold on" and walks away. I tell hubby that if she says they don't have milkshakes I'm going to cry (I'm already fighting back tears). But they had it so it was ok. We got home at about 1am to dogs that needed to be played with before bed. Note to self: don't skip eating meals for junk food.


----------



## lozza1uk

Kym - you had a good night then!!

MrsC. - hope you're ok! I pulled a blind down on myself at about 20 weeks which was bad enough, my bust took the hit. Dread to think what a shelf of heavy books is like!

Waula - welcome back! Has your may leave started now? Jealous if so!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied - :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## kymied

Wow new fruit! Only one more fruit to go! 
Someone bought something off my registry! It was my grandmother. Naughty Amazon for telling me who bought what.
Cupcake - You're team yellow? Then this is probably too pink for you: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Halo-Sleep...sr_1_55?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1327854908&sr=1-55


----------



## waula

Cupcake you poor thing about the shelf!!! :hugs: Please take it easy and get your feet up with a cup of tea... I know its scary with a bump - but they are quite tough in there...thank goodness!! xxx

Ft: feeling different?? As in do you think Diggers dropped?? Now that is exciting! :happydance: I've just come back from dog walking and all the way round was having quite sharp pains at the front of my pelvis down into lady bits - wondered if that was maybe LO moving down and stretching things out down there... Got MW appt on Tues and will be intrigued to see what position/how engaged or if at all/if its just trapped wind!! :blush:

Lozza - :wave: hope all is well with you - Mat leave starts on Tues at 1pm!!!! and I may be a little bit excited!!! :loopy: got a month of annual leave to take first and going to make the most of it. to be honest - i'm mostly feeling relief - I feel like I've prob put bump through enough risk this pregnancy working with cows. Silly job really. 

Lads - when I first got pregnant I had thought about home birthing but got put off by a number of negative people (first time, not knowing how I'll cope etc) and so opted for hospital but wanted to stay at home for as long as possible... at nct the other day i was talking to the trainer about me/DH slight lack of trust for midwives (hideous experience with bleed at 16 weeks, numpty midwife on labour ward, wouldn't get the right doppler - couldn't find heartbeat etc) and she just said have you thought about home births - she said because you have a midwife there all the time its actually safer and we're only 10mins from the hospital anyway...anyone considering homebirthing?? Is Missy???

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - nope dont THINK digger has dropped, as my bump looks the same at the top. Theyve prob just pushed their arms into my cervix or something LOL :( all i know is when i stand up its like gravity is now pulling me down onto the floor; and it feels like im carrying a brick of lead right in my pelvis.... its NOT comfy. Hope it doesnt stay like this for next six+ weeks!! :nope:

Im looking forward to an update on baby position from u on tues :)

Yup Missy is defo having a home birth; and i think emera is now considering it... tho i may be wrong on that....


----------



## MissyBlaze

I am! I love the fact that the care is more one on one. Basically when you start labour you cal the midwife. The one on call comes to your house and assesses you and either stays or leaves you to it and comes back later. Then when you're about to deliver they call a second midwife. Then they clean up and leave you to it and come back later in the day to make sure everything is ok . 

I really also like that the midwives on call will be community midwives, do they trend to be more experienced and be advocates for natural birth. Walua, you know the importance of keeping calm and relaxed during labour from your job, I'm sure! Feel free to pm me, or ask me on here. I'm becoming an expert. Ha ha. X

Please excuse my typos. My phone is so lame!


----------



## emera35

Cupcake - poor you what a scare! :hugs:

Kymied - argh its the worst thing when you can't eat when you need to! :hugs:

Waula - I know Missy is planning a homebirth, and so am I, although its a little up in the air until my next scan. We are also 5-10 mins from the hospital. One thing my MW said that was really encouraging was that even if everything is gong well, if you go into labour or decide half way through that you don't want to stay at home, then its no problem and they can transfer you right away. It made me feel very comfortable with the idea of saying at home :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I agree emera. I live close to the hospital. My reasoningg is that if I plan a home birth and want to transfer in I can. If I plan a hospital birth and suddenly go into labour and want to hide in my under stairs cupboard that become more complicated.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Kymeid, I'd have cried at the party. Food is so important. Me and oh have been known to leave weddings because of a lack of food!

Cuppie, that of so scary! Hope you're ok

Ft, sounds like digger might be mining for gold...defo sounds like that's what it is!


----------



## firsttimer1

well i wish they would stop ;)


----------



## emera35

FT I meant to say I'm feeling different yesterday and today as well, my bump hasn't dropped in any visable way, but the low (low, low, low!) heavy feeling is there for me too, like you said, as if there is a head and arms or something in my pelvis! I had it last time with Roh, and likely it means that bumpy has started to engage. Especially for 1st babies that doesn't mean a lot though, Roh started engaging from about 32 weeks and I imagine had I not had the virus I had would have hung about for at least a month after :thumbup: 2nd babies tend to engage later and faster apparently, although I imagine there are always exceptions! I'm sort of hoping hat. Bumpy is starting to drop because apparently it can often stabalise the pelvis, so my SPD should improve! I'll swap that for feeling like my uterus might drop out at any point cheerfully :)

Missy, I'm with you I figure if I don't plan a homebirth then it takes that choice away, and if I find I don't like being at home, then I still have all the other options open :)

All my oils arrived yesterday, I can't stop sniffing at them :D


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi lads! 

Hope you're all good? Had a really chilled Sunday which has been lovely for a change! Not had chance to catch up properly so hope I haven't missed anything really important (it takes up lots of time/ energy to totally relax doncha know!! :haha:

I've had a massive craving for a MD's milkshake today so hubby has just popped out and is satisfying this for me!! Really do not have maccies so this is very strange...hope I'm not disappointed!!! 

Back later lovelies xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Ps Cupcake - I really hope you feel better soon hon! It must've been sch a bloody shock! Some TLC and lots of sweet tea for you xxx


----------



## emera35

Hmm, not to rain on anyone's parade, but I keep hearing you lads talking about mcD's milkshakes, and I was wondering out of curiousity if you knew that they are on the list of foods you should avoid when pregnant? Not that I wouldn't grab one if I fancied, but then I also eat very runny eggs and brie and rare steak, so I'm not exactly that well behaved. The reason its on the list is that the machines that make them rely on thorough cleaning and maintainance to remain hygenic as milk is left in them all day etc. Because of that, if the cleaning isn't spot on, they do carry a listeria risk. Same with ice cream that comes out of machines. Just thought I'd mention it, incase anyone was wanting to be really strict with the "list"! Sorry! :blush:
Milkshakes made fresh in a blender etc are fine though, I recommend ShakeAway to anyone who has one locally!!


----------



## firsttimer1

nic - enjoy your mcds milkshake :) Ive got Beef Stroganoff and rice......... ok i guess LOL, but its not Mcds fries :)

Getting ready for Daning on Ice :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - i think its too late for alot of us now :haha: :)


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> emera - i think its too late for alot of us now :haha: :)

Yeah sort of thought so! :haha: anyway I drank a ton of them last time round as I was craving milk but didn't want to just drink milk, they are all yummy! With all these things its all about avoiding what is effectively a tiny risk ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

I couldnt have got through it all without the odd banana milkshake.... altho ive now moved onto banana yogurt and all things coconut :dance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

love the pink cupcake sleeping bag kymied! def too girly for me at the mo as im team yellow but if bump turns pinkk.... i have seen other girly cupcake stuff too!!

reading about all your mcD milkshakes made me want one so i got hubby to wizz up some yeo valley strawberry frozen yoghurt (so so delicous) with milk and it was great! thought i might pick up some proper milkshake mix tomorrow. 

I seem to have a craving for strawberry flavoured things as i also ate two strawberry whip puddings (like angel delight).

exciting news about those babies that might have 'dropped', perhaps it is a good thing that you packed your bag FT?!

I have been adding to my freezer stash this afternoon and have also washed all the baby clothes. I dont think i have the energy to attack the worlds biggest pile of ironing this evening...

My face doesnt look too bad after this afternoons accident, got a thick lip but the cuts are in the corner of my mouth and on the inside of my lip so you cant really see them which is good.

thanks for everyones concern xx


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks Emera! I know I had heard about McD's milkshakes...but today I have thrown caution to the wind!!! I have been very good throughout pregnancy and have not given in until now to this strong craving! I'm hoping all gonna be ok - it really sated it. The last time I had a McD's was around 3 years so not sure why the sudden craving/ need!! xx

FT - yep I did enjoy it hon...hope the stroganoff is good! xx


----------



## emera35

Gaah I really fancy Angel Delight now! :wacko: haven't had that since I was little! :)

Sundays are bad here, as our food delivery comes on Mondays, so Sunday is cupboard supper night, or leftovers! This week I seem to have ordered badly and we are sooo low on food :shock: I've just put myself in some oven chips and fishfingers, which I'll have with peas! Basically I'm eating Roh's emergency meals which I have incase I don't have time to cook. :dohh: Ah well, sort of looking forwards to it, with OH's homemade ketchup it should be nice :D 

Weirdly the only craving I've had (apart from the donut one which has calmed down now) is for orange squash! I haven' been able to drink plain water for months, and usually I love water, but noo now it has to be orange squash. No clue why! :shrug:


----------



## Nicnak282

OMG...angel delight...not had that for bloomin yonks :happydance:

Hmmmm...need to do an on-line shop so may find a couple of packets get put in the trolley...purely by accident you understand! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## loolindley

I've been avoiding mcd's milkshakes and mcflurrys for 7 months. They are my biggest non pregnant craving too, so I dread to think how many I would have had if I'd allowed myself. Oh is going to get me a celebratory one when I've given birth. I can't wait! I hate everything else from mcd's though :shrug:

Cupcake, I hope you are feeling better. What a horrid shock for you :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

O.M.G 

sorry to butt in but are any of you UK ladies watching dancing on ice? That matt from emmerdale just blew my mind.... amazing!!!!! :loopy:


----------



## lauraclili

Cupcake, sorry you had such a scary experience! 

McDs... I have to admit I haven't eaten anything from there since I was about 10 so at least 20 years. I really don't think I can think of anything I'd like to eat less! 

I have, however, developed the worlds biggest craving for all things orange. It's brilliant! And I'm loving eating them all. I am going to turn into an orange though! 

I'm also planning a home birth. I like the idea of being a bit more in control of your environment and the one to one care aspect of it all. Also, I'm only about 5-10 minutes from hospital and my MW made the point that if I needed emergency care, things don't actually happen that quickly and if I needed to theatre I'd probably get it quicker because they'd prepare it while we were in transit. This made me feel really confident with it all. 
And, as Emera (I think :blush:) said, I really like all the community MWs and they are the ones that are responsible for home births around here.

X


----------



## firsttimer1

Laura - i wonder if our fruity cravings indicate a :blue: or a :pink: for us? :)

Ive just polished off a creme brulee.... yum... whilst ordering myself those Ray-Ban sunglasses i wanted...... Ooopsss.... :blush:...''But damiiiannnn i DIDNT buy them, they bought themselves!!!'' :haha:


----------



## newfielady

MrsCupcake- that's scary, shelves falling off the wall!
Thanks for the info Emera. I was just curious. I was just a bit of blood and it was stopped right after I posted. FT, we have been taking easy with :sex:. I haven't done it in a whole week. :shock: The best part is, DH understands and don't even ask for it, _I_ jump him. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Newfie - LOL; im sure its fine anyway hun... ive had a couple of scary times where ive wiped and its been pink - both after :sex: ... and everything has always been ok :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - i have been watching DOI...but tonight have recorded it...i like to skip through ads and bits and bobs...same with strictly. I actually prefer when the numbers reduce. I like that Jorgi Porter bird......she is good.....more importantly Matt Evers is FIT as.....:haha:

Cupcake - hope you are feeling ok after your scary shelf encounter...not great:nope:

Regard McDs ....i hadnt had one in years...but hubbies brother wanted to go on christmas eve when he was over from south africa......strange:shrug:. It was ok but not my fav food....if i have to rank in order its KFC, Burger King and then McDs

Welcome back waula:thumbup:

Newfie - glad your pink has.calmed down.....i had some today as well after our attempted dtd

First pregnancy yoga tomorrow morning before heading of to Taunton.....massively important work presentation on Tuesday:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - yer i like to watch it a little behind so i can F.Forward Christine Bleakley :haha: Jorgi is good :) enjoy it!

Good luck with your big presentation prep - im sure tuesday will be just fine :) Ive got a lot to do tomo.... hope that means it goes fast!

I thought third tri was going slow but actually - i cant believe ive been in 3rd tri for nearly 7 weeks!! Less than that left until D-day!!! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hey - ive just realised my countdown ticker hasnt taken into account leap year or something.... Lozza when you next look at my ticker for our countdown... deduct a day LOL!!! X


----------



## mitchnorm

I cwn feel this trimester starting to drag a little.....maybe cos we have alot of things sorted and havent much else to get prepped for baby arrival.....counting days til finishing work which also seems to be making it go slower doh:dohh:


----------



## emera35

Call the Midwife has made me cry AGAIN! :cry:

I'm knitting like mad I must get this blanket finished!

Its going soo fast isn't it! 35 weeks today, I only have to do 4 days and I've been preggers longer than ever! :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

EMERA thats amazing :) i wonder who will be next...... lol


----------



## Nicnak282

Emera - Sky plus-ed 'Call the Midwife' to watch properly tomorrow (without hubby!)...loving it! :thumbup:

Mitch - I'm with ya lads on really not loving McD's - which was why I cannot explain my sudden urge!!! It's given me chronic heartburn though so think it'll be years again until my next one!!!! :wacko: Good luck with your important work thang, you'll be fab! :winkwink:

Laura - totally the same with craving all things orange!! Been consuming satsumas and jaffa oranges like they've gone out of fashion and supping a large orange juice everyday! :blush: Bumpette also goes crazy afterwards too!! :happydance:

Newfie - glad the spotting has stopped hon :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Laura, apparently eating lots of orange stuff gives you extra vitamin c which makes your membranes super strong! :) no early waters breaking for you.


----------



## HelenJane

I'm due 12th March and having a suprise!:yellow:


----------



## newfielady

:hi: Helen. Welcome.

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. :D


----------



## emera35

I quite fancy OJ often but can't drink or eat anything acidic due to the shocking heartburn and reflux :( yuck! I do have to have my Berocca everyday though, and that's packed with vit c as are loads of other things, so at least I'm still getting it :thumbup:

Hi Helen! :hi:

After all your discussions about McDs I've been craving burger!! Called OH and he's about to leave work, he's chargrilling me a bacon and cheese burger to bring home! Yummy! :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> O.M.G
> 
> sorry to butt in but are any of you UK ladies watching dancing on ice? That matt from emmerdale just blew my mind.... amazing!!!!! :loopy:

Im misssing dancing on ice.....:sad2:

Its one of my favourite shows :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

I have exciting news.....

We have bought a house! :happydance:

We move in 4 days before bubs is born! :loopy:


----------



## kymied

Oh wow Kelly. Congrats! Good luck!


----------



## blessedmomma

cupcake :hugs:

kelly congrats on your new home! hope its not too stressful moving that close to baby coming :)

newfie so glad the spotting has stopped :flower:

welcome helen

hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## citymouse

Kelly, congrats! OMG, you're almost 36 weeks... That's INSANE!


----------



## KellyC75

Totally insane & bubba arrives in less than 4 weeks! :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Bumpie picture time!.....Havent taken one for a while

Heres 32 & 35 weeks....Any changes??? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







32 Week bump ~ DD2.png
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 34









35 Week bump DD2.png
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## waula

Kelly - thats awesome news on the house!!! congratulations!!! and i hope you take a more "managerial" role on the moving in front!!!!!! loving the bump too - definitely bigger but much lower too - is LO engaged???

i might be having a bit of insomnia... been up for an hour, showered, scrubbed the kitchen floor and already made dinner for tonight...is this normal behaviour???!!!

xxx


----------



## KellyC75

waula said:


> Kelly - thats awesome news on the house!!! congratulations!!! and i hope you take a more "managerial" role on the moving in front!!!!!! loving the bump too - definitely bigger but much lower too - is LO engaged???
> 
> i might be having a bit of insomnia... been up for an hour, showered, scrubbed the kitchen floor and already made dinner for tonight...is this normal behaviour???!!!
> 
> xxx

Thanks so much, yes....I shall be delegating (sp?) jobs on move day! :winkwink:

I have had 3 people tell me bump has 'dropped'....one of whom was a stranger & hadnt seen my bump before! :haha:

I have no idea if she is engaged? :shrug: Getting lots of niggles, BH & sleepless nights with aches ~ Please dont come early LO :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

waula said:


> i might be having a bit of insomnia... been up for an hour, showered, scrubbed the kitchen floor and already made dinner for tonight...is this normal behaviour???!!!
> 
> xxx

Nesting by the sounds of it....:winkwink:


----------



## Skadi

We had a snow storm today. I went to the hospital tonight as usual to see Keira before bed. When you go into the NICU you have to hang your coat in a family waiting room. When we came out to leave my coat was gone. :( 

I am so upset! I mean why would anyone do that, especially on a night like tonight and from a room only used by parents and family of sick little babies?! How disgusting is that! ugh.


----------



## KellyC75

Skadi said:


> We had a snow storm today. I went to the hospital tonight as usual to see Keira before bed. When you go into the NICU you have to hang your coat in a family waiting room. When we came out to leave my coat was gone. :(
> 
> I am so upset! I mean why would anyone do that, especially on a night like tonight and from a room only used by parents and family of sick little babies?! How disgusting is that! ugh.

Thats terrible ~ Sorry to hear :nope:


----------



## waula

oh skadi - hideous...hopefully it was just someone mistaking it for theirs and you'll get it back... hope you didn't freeze on the way home... and its so lovely to see how Kiera is getting on... lots of love xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Skadi, that's really, really low behaviour. Do they have security cameras in that area?

Kelly, amazing news, I thought you were renting so how great to have found somewhere more permanent :)

I have another bloody cold. Barely had any sleep and have work this morning and down to London this afternoon :(


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Skadi, that's awful. :(


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

skadi that is terrible. hopefully it is just a mix up and it will turn up.

kelly, i think your bump looks like it has dropped too!

i have a very dirty house at the mo, i have another labrador staying so i have 2 dogs walking in mud from the garden. my previously cream carpets are brown and grey.... not happy.

hope everyone has a good day. i think my days of sleeping through the night are over. until now i haven't had to get up in the night and have been sleeping soundly BUT for the last three days i have had to get up once or twice a night and i cant get comfortable at all!! sympathies to those who have been suffering longer than me.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oooh just saw that Kelly has bought a new house! congrats! how nice to have somewhere permenant. hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## mitchnorm

Kelly - fantastic news on the house......you move quickly over there :winkwink:...Hope baby stays put until you're settled.....definately a change in bump....very low now :happydance:

Skadi - thats really awful....some people are just a nightmare

Mscrow - take is easy on your trip down to London today

Cupcake - sympathy on the sleeping issues (and Waula).....I have been up to the toilet 2x per night for 2-3 weeks now....thats not really a problem as I have managed to get back to sleep easily.....last night though I was turning so much more.....sore hips when too long on one side. I even propped myself up and laid on my back to snooze for a little while ooopsie.

I am off to pregnancy yoga (first time) at 9.30 this morning...then home to shower and pack...then driving down to Taunton. Heard there was going to be some snow down that way but only a couple of cms and hopefully on higher ground. Just want to get tomorrow out of the way and then although I am still working until the 24th Feb I have no more stressful appts / presentations...I am home or in office :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Kelly, you have a house!!! I am so pleased for you (and secretly jealous!!). I think you are nuts with your moving day :haha: but at least it means there will be less to do when your lo arrives. Good luck! xx

Skadi, I really just hope it was a mix up and they return it, but what a horrid thing to come out of neo natal to. You have enough on your plate already. Have you tried asking the nurses or lost property to see if it has been handed in? :hugs:

Cupcake, I've been part of the wide awake club this whole pregnancy. It sucks!

Mitch, I hope there is not too much snow for you, but take care driving anyway. Have fun at pregnancy yoga. 

AFM...we took a short, slow walk on sat (no more than a KM) and since then my SPD and sciatica has gone so much worse. Yesterday I couldn't really make it out of bed my legs were dead weights and aching like never before. My hips hurt and I had terrible pins and needles up and down my legs. I told my midwife on Friday that I wanted a referral to a physio but she said there was no point as the waiting list was 4-6 weeks. I think I need to call her today and get referred anyway. I can always cancel if it improves. 

There is no way I can get over to Wales for my friends funeral in this state and I feel so upset about that. I hope people understand I'm not just making excuses :nope:

Anyway. Happy Monday to everyone. Hope you have a good one. xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaw Loo :hugs: sorry you are suffering over there....and cant make the funeral. I am sure everyone will understand your situation....its not ideal travelling that far when you are not great :hugs:. Feel better soon x x


----------



## emera35

Mitch it is snowing here currently, but not the heavy snow we were forecast. Been raining all night too, so the roads will be a touch slushy at the very worst I'd think. My mum is in devon and reports slightly more snow, but not significant, and Taunton is between the two places. 

Post properly later, just a quick weather update for Mitch!


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Mitch it is snowing here currently, but not the heavy snow we were forecast. Been raining all night too, so the roads will be a touch slushy at the very worst I'd think. My mum is in devon and reports slightly more snow, but not significant, and Taunton is between the two places.
> 
> Post properly later, just a quick weather update for Mitch!

Thanks Emera - I know you are over that way (well South West :haha:) and was hoping for a real time update :winkwink:. I think it should be OK....I am driving down leisurely this afternoon to miss the traffic and stay overnight before meeting tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - have a safe journey and enjoy yoga!
Loo - sorry you're feeling rough, im sure your friends in Wales will understand.
Skadi - thats shocking about your coat!
Kelly - congrats on finding a house! Will be great to be settled.

MrsC & Mitch - you're so lucky to have survived until now with sleep - I've been awake 2-3 times a night since 1st tri! If I only wake once that's a great night. Now it's less toilet related, more hip pain related. 2 hours per hip is about average, at least I go straight to sleep again once I've turned!

Last parentcraft session for me this morning, bringing the baby home! DH coming along too so hope it's good. Baby's got hiccups this morning and seems to be awake so I'm getting hiccup movements as well as kicks at all angles!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh, and FT thanks for pointing out the leap year thing, but are you sure that doesn't mean add a day?


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey guys! 

I'm sorry that I've not had time to catch up, had a bit off an awful day yesterday and night. I'm currently still in hospital on my OH's phone but wanted to update you all as i know how much you worry lol.

We came back from the in-laws yesterday afternoon, it's a 4 hour drive and normally i sleep through most off it, we where about an hour and a half away from home and i started to get pains and tightening in my belly and then my lower back. I had 5 in the car each about 10 minutes apart and they were getting more painful, and i could feel pressure lower down and felt instantly like i was about to wet myself. we pulled over at a McDonalds and i ran to the loo to find not only did i need a wee but i also had some lovely diarrhoea going on. That's when i called the midwife (while sat on the loo) in tears. Trouble was we where still an hour away from home. they said not to panic and keep driving and head to them but if the pain got really bad or the contractions started to last longer to head to a nearer hospital. I only had two more contractions on the way to the hospital and when i got there they hooked my up to a machine to see if i was still contracting and did a trace on babies heart. Everything was fine and after an examination they said that i wasn't at all dilated but was still contracting a little every 10-15 minuets but i couldn't really feel these.

My waters haven't broke and baby is completely fine, from the sounds of it the contractions have now completely stopped so i'm hoping they will send me home today.

I will try to keep you all updated but everything is fine and hopefully just a huge false alarm.

speak to you all soon


----------



## MsCrow

:( L&L, how frightening, I'm so sorry.

Fingers crossed things remain really, really calm!


----------



## emera35

L+L how scary, I know exactly how you feel :hugs: very similar to what happened to me with Roh. Its great news that your waters are intact and you aren't dilated though. The contractions were likely set off by the runs I imagine?

Don't worry about anything, even if your bubs makes a appearance very soon, you are far enough along that she likely won't need any sort of neonatal treatment at all! I think Roh came about 5 days further on than you are now and we were both home within 8 days. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know how scary it all is though. Hope everything calms down for you and you can get home very soon xxx


----------



## Glowstar

L&L - how scary! but glad baby is staying put and things seem to have calmed down :hugs:

Loo - sorry you are in so much pain, I am sure people will understand that you can't make it :hugs: I think you prob need a lot of bed rest now as crap as that sounds :hugs:

Mitch - have a good trip and be safe :thumbup:

Mrs Cupcake and everyone else in the wide awake club :cry: I feel your pain...I am absolutely knackered and finding it hard to get through the day....3 weeks on Thursday till mat leave starts...CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

L&L - sounds scary, especially being so far away from home.....(that worries my slightly :wacko:)....glad you got checked out and monitored and everything is ok....hope baby cooks for a a few more weeks yet :hugs:

Just been to yoga - it was good. A couple of the NCT class ladies were attending but only caught up with one....seems the other had her baby last Monday. She was 38 weeks so all good. Apparently easiest labour ever....started with come contractions 5 mins apart around 1.30am Monday.....got some more sleep, eventually woke at 5.30am, contractions a little stronger....went to hospital at 8am, was 8cm dilated. Went in birthing pool for a while but felt like she was pooing in bath :haha: so got out and pushed baby out at 10am - was home by 3pm!!! I want that birth :cry:


----------



## loolindley

L&L, how awful for you. :hugs: I'm glad you were checked out and they are looking after you. Fingers crossed things stay calm and you are home soon. xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good Morning! *

*Kelly* - congrats on new house! and double congrats on a super looking bump!
*Skadi *- Someone stole your coat? thats disgusting :nope: do you think maybe it was taken by accidnt? I would like to think so but :nope:
*Crow *- stock up on VitC and show that cold whoes boss :hugs:
*Mitch* - Hiope yoga was good and your big Taunton presentation goes well :)
*Loo *- im sure people understand that you would be at the funeral if you could :hugs:
*Lozza *- ah-ha; maybe my countdown HAS taken into aco**** the leap day and mitchs hasnt? I only noticed as mitch is due day before us but there are 2 days difference on ticker :wacko: (edit: Just seen that two of Mitchs tickers are a day ahead.. so yep, its 44 days left for us :) )
*L&L* - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: im glad your ok please kp us updated :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

well im still sleeping fine through the night :shrug: Its funny that im worrying about it haha. 
HOWEVER i am having some weirdo hip problems. I was stood in the front room and my right hip just went?!! I literally just fell... thankfuly onto the sofa. And now its funny again. Is anyone else having on/off hip problems? Im scared to walk anywhere alone now just in case :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooo also - is anyone getting most of LOs movements/kicks around the tummy button area? I keep seeing posts about kicks near ribs...


----------



## mitchnorm

I get kicks (or elbows????:wacko:) coming out on my right hand side....most movement around either side of belly button and then some fluttering digs in pelvic area.....hence I am VERY confused about babies position:wacko:

Hey.....out of those who attended antenatal classes (NHS or NCT) have you exchanged numbers, kept in touch, met outside of classes yet?


----------



## Glowstar

FT - I never had kicks in ribs with any of my other 2 or this one :shrug: I think it's just the way my body carries things but I'm still measuring right. 
Mine are what feels like a bum above and to the right of my belly button. I was mostly getting kicks in low left groin area and off to the right of my belly. At the moment he's lying in an upside down C shape so that explains that but pretty sure he was different this morning as was getting kicked in right groin and way above belly button :wacko::wacko:

I also think it depends how tall you are and how long your torso is in general and obviously how you carry and size of baby regarding being kicked in ribs.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies. I thought i would get it bad in the ribs as im short; but maybe not. My movement sounds like yours mitch and my LO is head down - so fingers crossed ures is too :) 

Mitch we all got eachothers numbers at the NHS class but we didnt really have time to get to know eachother with all the information overload.... so im just not sure that any of us will ring anyone else etc? Im not even sure which couple is what name etc :haha: I guess im relying on meeting other mothers once :baby: is here and i join the ''new mothers walking group'' etc :shrug: We have a local sure start centre so could meet people there i guess? Hadnt really thought about the fact that i dont know any other mums/babies really :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh also, i had another weirdo preggo dream last night! I was Justin Biebers girlfriend!!!! :sick: At least i was honest with him tho... i told him his songs were rubbish and when he looked hurt i said ''well i am older than your fan catchment age darling!'' :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Just noticed how rambling my posts are :rofl: I sound illiterate when I read them back :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

aww i dont think they are rambling at all.... at least your not going on about justin bieber :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - does your LO get hiccups? If so, where do you feel them? I get them fairly regularly....and I can feel the pulses down low next to pelvis.....which is why i am hoping head is down too:happydance:

Glow - your post made sense to me......not sure if thats a good thing :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Is anyone feeling like they are in the 'quiet before the storm' stage :haha: everythings pretty much done and now you are just waiting.....I hate this part! well actually I would like it more if I was at home in my PJ's watching trash TV and having an afternoon nap at 2.00pm :brat:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - i dont seem to get them as much as others do, but when i do they are lower down yeh :) I think your LO is head down :)

Basically i get - 

Little uncomfy movements in cervix/pelvis area (which i assume is hands)
Alot of big movement around tummy button which i think is bum / knees etc
The odd jabbier movement to the right or left which i assume is feet
The odd rare jab in the ribs which i assume is feet

:) 2 weeks ago baby was confirmed as head down still... got appt on friday to confirm again :)

Glow - defo calm before storm. But im very aware that the whole house needs cleaning BIG time. But i dont want to do it toooooo early so that its a mess again when LO when arrives :(

BTW ladies, at my appt on friday if my fundal measurement is still ahead by over 2 weeks... then im going to demand a growth scan!!! everyone else seems to get them for high fundal measurements!! YEH! go me. :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Wooop for head down (I hope) - have midwife appt on Thursday so hoping she is a little more specific and knows whats going on!!!:wacko:

Glow - definately calm before the storm - I have pretty much everything sorted and feel at a bit of a loose end now baby wise. Sort of glad I am working for another 4 weeks really....(though I am knackered)

FT - I agree about exchanging numbers / emails at NCT - unfortunately several (in fact most) of women were ahead of me so bound to have their babies way before me. I am going to hook up with some of these Sure Start and NCT groups after baby comes. Any socialising and meeting up we do now would be out of the window when baby comes and we may be out of action and wrapped up in that...so best to start from scratch then, when we have a routine


----------



## newfielady

Glowstar said:


> Is anyone feeling like they are in the 'quiet before the storm' stage :haha: everythings pretty much done and now you are just waiting.....I hate this part! well actually I would like it more if I was at home in my PJ's watching trash TV and having an afternoon nap at 2.00pm :brat:

:haha: You just described my day lol. Well, I _do_ do some school work inbetween but it's all on the computer so it doesn't seem like I'm up to much of anything. :rofl:

Sleepless ladies- I'm with ya. I wake up 3 -4 times. Couple of times to pee and a couple to turn over. Sleeping i so hard. :dohh: I can't get comfortable on my left and the baby has a fit when I lie on my right (that's where she's mostly to).

Skadi- I hope someone took your coat by accident. That would just be awful if they took it on purpose, especially in the neonatal. :nope:

Cupcake (I believe)- there's too much snow here for my lab to bring in any mud. She did however puke all over my floor. :dohh: I think it snuck up on her too though because she normally goes to the door to be let up when she's sick. She such a good girl. :hugs:

Kelly- bump def looks lower and congrats :dance: on the house.

I am def not ready for the baby to come. We don't have her room ready. :dohh: DH has given me a "hopefully in two weeks". We'll see.


----------



## firsttimer1

yer thats how i feel. I kinda want to see what sort of baby i get first e.g. a non sleeper, a crier.... before i go trying to connect with others....as i may just need to be a hermit for a while first :haha:

i was going to go with DH to gym every morning starting tomo... just to walk on the treadmill, nothing heavy. But after my hip giving way earlier, im really scared! :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Right I suppose I had better hit the road ladies......sorry to love you and leave you.

Really really fancy a decaff cappuccino and a skinny blueberry muffin from Starbucks....mmmm that'll be me stopping at first services, Fleet, 10 minutes into journey then....gotta be done....baby wants NOW!!!:winkwink:

FT - I plan to be a hermit for a the first few weeks too....in fact I dont really want many visitors either, is that really bad??


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - nope not bad at all. My MIL has taken three days off the week after the due date and i keep reminding DH that i dont know how im going to be FEELING and whether i will want people about. I keep begging him to remember that we need to go with the flow once baby is here. I now feel pressured already that if :baby: ISSSS here on those three days that i will HAVE to see MIL. and what if :baby: arrives during those three days?

I understand people wanting to be there incase i need them..... but it ends up doing the opposite and i just feel crowded :(

enjoy your starbucks stop and drive safely hun. Enjoy your presentation - sure it will go smashing! xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all,

Well, last antenatal class finished, so now i'm supposed to know everything:shrug: It was a good one, covered everything that will happen from just after its born to the first couple of weeks at home. Sadly nothing practical, and i feel like i've forgotten most of it already!

One good thing I did learn was that on the FSID website (cot death) there's a bit where you can put the temperature of your room and it tells you what to put on the baby to sleep in, i.e. 1/2 blankets, vest etc. Not checked it out yet but hope it's helpful!

Re meeting up, we all filled out a contact sheet and one girl's said she'll email everyone. A few of us walked out together and said we could continue to meet up on Monday mornings, so we'll see if it happens. A few of them i'd be happy to meet again. Saturday morning I went for coffee after yoga with a couple of others which was nice.

Movement wise - mine all seem to be roughly half way between belly button & ribs and on either side. When i get hiccups (which is very rare), I can feel it more much lower down (like i'm pulsing on a seat!:haha:) Assume it's head down but no real idea - i have my 34 week appt on Wednesday so will ask then.

As for calm before a storm, i'm nowhere near ready yet so there's still plenty to do! Not done any washing, put anything into the nursery other than the furniture (which i can't decide the ideal layout of), packed my bag or even finished buying stuff. So no calm for me:wacko:

FT - my hip's not given way, but if I sit down for too long or in the wrong position and then stand up to walk, my lower back on one side seems to go and i can't put any weight on my right leg for a few seconds. I've always assumed the baby's been sat on a nerve? It's been happening for weeks and is fine after a couple of steps.

ooh, that was long, sorry!:haha:


----------



## loolindley

I feel like I want my space too. My mum has said that oh's parents can stay if they like after the birth, so I had to say that it was going to be hard enough having my own parents around permenantly, and I didn't want another set of parents. It's important that Al and I have our own time to bond with the baby by ourselves. Going to be a very difficult time I think. 

I forgot to mention the dream I had on Sat night. It was an ensemble dream including all you lads. We were the dancers for Brittney Spears' live concerts but we were all heavily pregnant. Glowie was the lead dancer and it was fun!!!! No idea why Brittney Spears though...I can't stand her!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i LOOOVEEEEEEE britney!!!!! nearly as much as i love shakira!!!! (you wouldnt know from that that old rockNroll is my main choice in music :haha: ) - i have* very* mixed taste in music heehee x

why couldnt i dream of britters instead of stupid Justin bieber..... :cry: ..... stupid pregnancy :(


----------



## newfielady

loolindley said:


> I feel like I want my space too. My mum has said that oh's parents can stay if they like after the birth, so I had to say that it was going to be hard enough having my own parents around permenantly, and I didn't want another set of parents. It's important that Al and I have our own time to bond with the baby by ourselves. Going to be a very difficult time I think.
> 
> I forgot to mention the dream I had on Sat night. It was an ensemble dream including all you lads. We were the dancers for Brittney Spears' live concerts but we were all heavily pregnant. Glowie was the lead dancer and it was fun!!!! No idea why Brittney Spears though...I can't stand her!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That's too funny. Especially if you've ever seen me dance. :rofl::rofl:

Ft/Loo- I know what you mean. I want the first couple weeks to be about me, DH and baby. My parents live here but _we're_ comfortable around them, and don't mind asking mom "What the hell do I do next?". I get the feeling that DH isn' even comfortable around his mother and I certainly don't want her hovering around. My mother even said "Newfielady haha:) I can see you telling her to go F*** herself when she tries to tell you what to do with that baby" :dohh: Some people are just interferring. :shrug:


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i LOOOVEEEEEEE britney!!!!! nearly as much as i love shakira!!!! (you wouldnt know from that that old rockNroll is my main choice in music :haha: ) - i have* very* mixed taste in music heehee x
> 
> why couldnt i dream of britters instead of stupid Justin bieber..... :cry: ..... stupid pregnancy :(


No FT, I'm glad someone finally told Justin he sucks. Even if it was just a dream. :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

I don't know what to do about the parents. Mine live 200 miles away, and DH's 120 miles away (which is doable in a day trip). I think i will probably want my mum here for a few days - as she'll be great at leaving us to get on with it, but will cook and clean and not interfere unless I ask her to.
DH's parents will want to play with the baby rather than help me out. And his Dad will annoy the hell out of me. However, this is where BF will come in handy as i'll be able to escape upstairs (not willing to whip anything out in front of inlaws just yet) and hide for long periods of time. Might encourage them to leave and come back a few weeks later!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies. I hope everyone had a great weekend, I had a great productive weekend. Spent Saturday with my Mom out shopping, we managed to find the cot and curtain fabric for the baby's room (my mom will be making the curtains and crib bedding). This was our second attempt at fabric shops looking for the perfect fabric and we have managed to find it! lol... i'm still going with my Safari theme and found fabrics with giraffes, lions, monkeys, elephants, etc on them.

I also managed to get my Secret Stork present and it's here with me waiting until the end of the day to mail. Can't wait for everyone to recieve their gifts, has anyone already got theirs? I haven't been on since Thursday so I've missed a few days on here.


----------



## firsttimer1

Nobody has got theirs yet that i know of (which is a good thing as i thought today was earliest we could post) LOL xxx

YAY for getting some nursery stuff hun :hugs: 

im at the point now where im just trying to think whether i have remembered everything!! Probably not. I guess you NEVER have everything when it comes to babies Lol. :)


----------



## crowned

I feel the same way - not ready to have people here the instant baby arrives. My mom isn't coming until 2.5 weeks after the due date though, so even if baby is late we'll have nearly a week on our own before she shows up, which is wonderful (midwife said they probably won't let me go longer than 10 days overdue). 
Sleep - still only getting up to pee about once a week in the middle of the night, otherwise I stay in bed all night. I do wake up a number of times to roll over and try to get comfortable again. I find I need a LOT more sleep than I used to!
McD's - thanks everyone. On the day I DON'T have a car, you make me crave a milkshake. :haha:


----------



## crowned

I thought we couldn't post Secret Stork until tomorrow? Goodness, I need to do some shopping - I still haven't got mine all ready to go!!


----------



## firsttimer1

is anyone else still waking up on their back? I am :( i always fall asleep on side with pillows tucked around me to stop me from getting onto my back... but obv doesnt work LOL! the ob said however that if you roll onto your back the pressure is too much, your body will wake u - so not to worry :shrug:

EDIT: crowned - dont worry, im sure the earliest posting date for stork was today / tomo and up to something like feb 8th. I have half of mine and the other half should be with me tomo. will post later this week :)


----------



## Glowstar

:rofl: who moi? a lead dancer Loo :rofl: 

I had a weird dream yesterday afternoon but I can't remember it now :haha: think preggo brain is kicking in. I do remember at the time thinking how weird it was :wacko:

I went to Smithfield Market yesterday. OMG I got some bargains, I might take a picture and show you what I got. But basically, 0-3 Disney Store Tigger dungaress & T-shirt £3, Boots Mini Club dungarees and top £3, George dungarees and T-shirt £3, a little velour jumpsuit with long sleeve top £3!
ALL BRAND NEW

I then got off another lady, beautiful velour gro-bag, and 2 pale blue newborn velour sets...£10 for all three...BRAND NEW!

So basically I got 6 brand new outifits and a gro bag for £22!!


----------



## emera35

I ended up with lots of visitors when I got home, I think hey fel they waited enough whilst I was in hospital or something :dohh: On a saturday when Roh was about 10 days old I ended up with like 8 family members in my very small house! They all said they couldn't make it otherwise and guilted me into saying it was ok :growlmad:
Anyway I just got OH to grab lots of dips and cheese and ham and baguettes from the supermarket and told them to sort themselves out! It was sort of fun for about an hour, then I got tired and spent most of the rest of the day in my bedroom with Roh. Whether they were happy with only seeing Roh and I for an hour or not, I didn't and still don't care!
Anyway in retrospect it worked out well, as I got a big chunk of visitors dealt with all at once! :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Oh! Just read they last few posts about secret stork presents and then the doorbell rang, thought it was a package I've been expecting, but it wasn't it was some lovely gifts! My secret stork arrived! Awww, thankyou very much! I won't say who sent it as then it reduces the surprise of who's sending to everyone else, but its lovely!!! :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

cool! when we have all received our pressies we should post some piccies :) x its exciting :) x


----------



## newfielady

I can't believe you got yours already emera. I posted mine a couple days early because it takes so bloody long from Newfoundland to anywhere. :dohh:


----------



## Widger

Hello laddies. Hope you are all well.

I've been feeling pretty awful really with this cough that will not go away at night. Have got some cough linctus which helps a little but then I end up with heartburn :grr: I also have really dry eyes (under my eyes) so can't wear any makeup as it is all so sore. This happened about a month ago and thought it was a change in eye cream. Obviously not. Anybody else have some issue?

My son has become super clingy. He will not let anybody come near my belly (even my husband) and shouts NO and he pulls away any hand that comes within an inch of my belly. He's also been pretty teary when we go out to playgroups etc which is so unlike him. Now refusing to sit in highchairs outside of the home (even in booster seats at friends houses) and wants to sit on my lap. All I keep thinking about is arrghhh, will he ever do it again! Hope it is just a phase as I really want to be able to go out and not have to worry about him being upset/clingy too. I know he will still be a baby but would be nice to have some kind of social life when the new one appears. 

I've been pretty good on the buying front... in fact, much more organised that last time round. I just need to get the newborn stuff from the loft down and washed, plus moses basket etc down and then should have everything ready.

I've also been getting period type pains over the weekend and was not sure if it was to do with trapped wind etc but then I remembered that this happened last time round too. Will just keep an eye on it. Anybody else getting pains?

Mmmmm milkshake. I have not stepped foot inside a McD's in years (or drive through for that matter) but have to say, the thought of a strawberry milkshake is pretty appealing.

Hope everybody else is well xx

I obviously completely missed this secret stork business too. I kept meaning to ask what it was all about and then obviously forgot..... bird brain :dohh:


----------



## pristock230

Hey ladies hope all is well - I have been reading and running when I can. I haven't got my secret stork yet and just want to admit now that I won't be able to send mine until sometime next week, sorry ladies! I just have so much going on right now I want to pull my hair out

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## firsttimer1

*Emera* - can you / will you post some photos of what you got? even though we are not allowed to know who its from.... im soooooooooo intrigued!!!!! Plllleeeeaaaasssseeeeee :)

*widger -* Im sorry your feeling ill hunni, no dry eye here... could anything else be causing it? are u tired?? awww its sweet on one hand that your son has become clingy; but yes - on the other hand i can see its disadvantages! Its seperation anxiety i guess - thinking that the newborn baby is going to take all your time etc; im SURE its just a phase though and all will be back to normal in good time :hugs:
*
Pristock* - hope your OK and dont run yourself into the ground!


----------



## Glowstar

I brought my SS to work to post today and forgot the brown paper I'd bought to wrap it in :wacko: so mine will go tomorrow.

*rant* - I have never been offered ante-natal classes, prob because I'm a 3rd time Mum. Anyway, I had to bring the subject up at MW's on Friday and she gave me a number to phone. Phoned today and all classes are booked up :nope: so no socialising for me with other Mums. Bit pee'd off really because I don't know anyone who lives near me.
I could feel myself getting grumpy and felt like saying if I was 16 I'd prob have a designated MW and allsorts including benefits flung in my face :growlmad:


----------



## firsttimer1

awwww glow :hugs: you will make friends when LO is here hun, thats what me and mitch are doing via local groups.... i certainly havent realllllly met anyone via the classes!

But yes. you defo should have been offered the chance to attend classes! :grr:


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all! 

FT, definitely stay off the treadmill! At least if you're walking on the regular ground and your hip goes out, you fall straight down. And LOL at your Bieber dream... guess you're not a true Belieber.

Mitch, my movements sound exactly like yours! Flutters and niggles down low, some sort of body part sticking out the middle of my left side, and thumps around my bellybutton. I have a scan Wednesday so we'll see what that all means.

I'm with everyone who doesn't want visitors after the birth. I'm fine with my sister coming by, but I'm afraid SIL is going to try to show up and camp out (as is her style). DH is going to have to be firm with her--or I am. The moms seem to have understood that nobody is allowed to be here right away, thank heavens. The big dividing line for me is, "Do you have somewhere else to go/be/do? If not, stay away until you're invited." I don't need people hanging around whose only focus is the baby.

Worked SO hard this weekend! I wonder if my hips will ever forgive me. On the plus side, we have the nursery almost all the way set up, furniture-wise! DH carried the shelves up the stairs by himself yesterday, and the glider and crib are all set. The room has two big closets so we're going to try not having any dressers in there at all, to leave a little floorspace free. Instead, I ordered a cheap changing table. It should arrive tomorrow, hurray! And the carpet tiles should be here today. Now we just need to deal with the non-baby stuff hiding in the closets. I think I'll make one a baby closet and one a grown-up closet for now... that way I can start organizing the baby closet.

It's been SO much work but I'm so pleased that (a) I'll have time to rest before the baby comes and (b) we'll have a nursery to show off at the shower.

And my new office furniture is amaaaaazing and I love it! I have drawers now, so all the random stuff that used to be in boxes is organized! Now I need to get my curtains made.


----------



## citymouse

PS - When did Wondertwins last check in?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> I feel the same way - not ready to have people here the instant baby arrives. My mom isn't coming until 2.5 weeks after the due date though, so even if baby is late we'll have nearly a week on our own before she shows up, which is wonderful (midwife said they probably won't let me go longer than 10 days overdue).
> Sleep - still only getting up to pee about once a week in the middle of the night, otherwise I stay in bed all night. I do wake up a number of times to roll over and try to get comfortable again. I find I need a LOT more sleep than I used to!
> McD's - thanks everyone. On the day I DON'T have a car, you make me crave a milkshake. :haha:

I think the dates I gave everyone were the start of this week and into mid next week for posting, so everyone has a week and a half to send their gift. You have lots of time left!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi all....have arrived in Taunton....only 2 hour drive so not bad at all.

Pristock - sounds like you have alot on your plate at the moment....take it easy :hugs:

Mouse - yeah for the nursery and office furniture. I think WT last checked in a couple of days ago....she seemed OK then. Hope alls ok

Glow - they should have offered you classes:nope: I am finding it difficult to remain in touch with the girls who attended mine.....I would have a look into Sure Start type post-natal groups in your area instead...you will be able to go along to those. And/or join NCT :happydance: Oh and yeh for the bargains.

I have my secret stork gift ready to wrap and go....need to get a jiffy bag for it to post in.....will probably go to post office either Weds or Thurs to get it off 

When are we going to do the big reveal on who sent and what we have received? Going to be difficult with so many

Oh and regards visitors.....My parent want to come down - they live 3 hours drive away so no day trip, they will actually have to stay with us which is not great. Thinking of asking them to come down 1-2 weeks after baby arrives so me, hubby and baby can have bonding time. Hubby has 2 weeks off....so perhaps they can do a handover haha


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch thats what my mum is doing, me and DH have 2 weeks off following the babys arrival - then mum is coming to stay mon-friday :) The thing is with my mum, she will know when to offer help - and wen not too haha. It was just important to me that DH and i have those 2 weeks together with the baby so that we can find our feet and get used to our new life. Thats why MIL having those 3 days off has made me a tad nervous. :wacko:

Oh gosh ive had food programmes on ALLLLLL day whilst working. Im overdosing on Roux. If thats possible. Watching him gut a fish doesnt even make me want to turn over :haha:

Digger just stuck his/her bum right out hahaha - i assume it was her/his bum as it was a rather large area and about 2 inches above tummy button :kiss: Love it :cloud9:

any of you ladies started your RLT yet? I up it to two cups a day in weds :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh and mitch im not sure how the stork reveal will work :shrug: maybe we could post photos when we get our pressies and private message the sender to thank them... but not say on here who it was from until later? x


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - I had my first cup yesterday....back of my mind I kept thinking of the 37 weeks that my MW recommended. However I took the plunge and had one yesterday and have brought a bag with me. 

I will probably wait til 35 weeks to up to 2 cups.....it tastes OK actually. I quite like it.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh and mitch im not sure how the stork reveal will work :shrug: maybe we could post photos when we get our pressies and private message the sender to thank them... but not say on here who it was from until later? x

Good idea....private message thanks then perhaps a big reveal towards the end of Feb to ensure everyone has received :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

I'm doing similar to you ladies in that OH is off for 3 weeks, then my mum will come for 2 weeks, which will be great, so I'll have help for the first 5 weeks, perfect! Mostly I think it will be good to have someone to take Roh out to the park, etc so he can burn off some energy! :haha: or to take bumpy out in the pram so I can spend some time with Roh. Either way an extra pair of hands will be helpful :)

FT - I see no reason not to post a picture of what I got from my secret stork! I'll sort that out later once Mr. Laptop-bender is in bed ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch are u going to start taking EPO?

*Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38*

Im considering it - but only ever orally! I will not be sticking ANYTHING down there lol

EDIT: emera - :dance:


----------



## emera35

Oh FT meant to say, regards to MIL, ergh, I'd kill for 3 days, my MIL is trying to plan 2 weeks visit after my mum leaves! :cry: I think we've already established how helpful she is!:shock: Really you think she'd be more useful being that she's a retired MW and NCT teacher?! Trouble is, she's so dippy she is incapable of applying her knowledge practically, also when she comes here I think she just automatically flips into holiday mode :dohh: I'm trying to. Think of a way to shorten her visit :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh I remember you saying something about Evening primrose oil.....I just read your message and EPO is something completely different in lab - erythropoietin - which athletes take (banded substance) to up their ability to carry more oxygen in blood cells......ha ha....freaked me out for a minute. Thought that that cannot be good for baby :haha:

May mention to MW on Thursday - cant see any harm in it


----------



## mitchnorm

Luckily MIL lives in Cape Town....she will never come over...never been on a plane. She probably wont see LO until we visit there - maybe next year :nope:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Liking the ideas for Secret Stork big reveal. I still have the list as to who is partners with whom. Maybe the last week of February I can privately email everyone and see if anyone didn't get their pressie... if everyone got their pressie then I suppose I can do a big revel of who was partners with who... or would everyone prefer to just mention their partner on here themselves when I know everyone has received something? 

Private messages to say thanks are good for now.


----------



## firsttimer1

EMERA - TWO WHOLE WEEKS?????? eeeeeeek. No way would i have that LOL!!!!!!! Mitch if you mention EPO to your MW on thurs can u let me know what she says? im asking my MW on friday - we can then compare advice ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - im easy either way :) i just cant wait to see what people get/got :)


----------



## firsttimer1

oops third post :blush:

Mitch read this: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/isitsafeto/eveningprimroseexpert/

Maybe not then......


----------



## Glowstar

Joanna - I like your idea of the big reveal :thumbup:

FT/Mitch - will try and look into Sure Start after LO arrives then, just feel peeved I wasn't offered even a chance :shrug: oh well!

I'm not starting my RLT until around week 35/36, sure I started it at week 36 last time. I'll start 2 cups for a week and then up it to 3 for remainder. I liked it last time but I did add half a teaspoon of sugar. 

City - yeah for getting Nursery organised :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

FT - I've started on the RLT - I LOVE it|!!!!! Can't wait to up my dosage to 2 cups a day!! :happydance:

Glowie - If it's any consolation, you were a GREAT dancer in my dream! Put us all to shame :haha: Can you ask for a refresher tp antenatal just to meet people, I know thats what they offer experienced Mum's round here :shrug:

Secret Stork, I posted mine last wednesday :blush: It did have a long way to go....


----------



## Glowstar

Meant to say I'm not worried about family. My sister won't drive on the motorway :wacko: so no chance of her coming by herself unless her OH brings her.

My Mum can't drive :wacko: but we don't have a typical Mother/Daughter relationship anyway so not to bothered.

Only people who will be coming will be MIL & FIL and I don't mind them as I get on fine with them.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

We are having trouble with deciding how and when family will first meet/visit the baby. My mom and DH's brother live in town, so they can drop by anytime - both we are very close with so it will be easy to tell them to come or not to come or to leave lol. 

DH's parents are another thing. They want to be there for the birth - I have refused to let them in the birthing room - just for DH and I. They are an hour away so our next dilemma is when to let them know we are in labour... I almost don't want to tell them until just after the birth - that way they will arrive just after all the crazyness is over and we are setted in the recovey room. I guess it will also depend on hospital visiting hours too and what time of the day it is. 

As for the days after we arrive home with the baby will be another matter. It scares me to think of a ton of visitors, more for the safety of baby as we don't want him to pick up anything from people. I may get away with just having close family around for the first week and then the second week we can allow others to come.


----------



## MsCrow

Glowie, I didn't have to book onto mine, you just turn up. I'm sure there's classes in Hyde. They just loop the course of 4 sessions. Check the tameside maternity website and call your nearest health centre.

Well laddies, here in London, full of cold but have picked up my mountain buggy swift....I'm in love! It's in lovely condition as it was used as a spare. Mega day tomorrow so soup and bed I think.

Yes, where is WT?


----------



## Widger

I was thinking of taking raspberry leaf capsules instead as tea had no effect for me last time.... as long as you don't prod in areas you shouldn't :haha:

My parents visited within 4 hours of Daniel being born. I was so delighted to see them but also very exhausted, in a daze actually. My mil and fil were too old/ ill to come but they'd have been only other visitors i'd have wanted as only fair my husband's parents got same treatment too. I had rest of family etc from 4 days onwards and found it pretty tiring. Thing is, you just need to say thanks for visit. I'm exhausted now so I need to lie down. I stayed up mostly as didn't want to seem anti-social yet as visitors went on, I didn't care :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening,

my parents only live 5 miles away and i dont mind them visiting any time. i know they will respect our space. they are on dog-sitting duty for the birth so will come over straight away to return our dog to us.

the in-laws live about 50 miles away. im not sure what their expectations are for visiting, they have a lot of animals so i expect they will just come over for the day. i know MIL has stayed for a few days when her daughters have had babies and FIl has stayed at home with the animals. im not sure she would do that with me.... im not keen anyway!

sounds like im getting off lightly compared to some of you!

btw just had to say that my grandma is the best. she has knitted baby a blanket and said she enjoyed it so much that she telephoned to ask what else i would like her to make. what is so lovely is not only is she making me stuff but she _asked_ what i would like/need rather than just making me something hideous!

i love knitted baby stuff!


----------



## pristock230

Firsttimer & Mitch - thanks for the kind words ladies. I tell myself I need to pace myself and I try. DH has been real good with helping out lately so it has taken some load off me but still just madness! lol


----------



## newfielady

Widger- Every time I read Daniel in your post I have to stop for a second and then I'm like :dohh: that's _her_ son. Not my Hubbs :rofl:
The visitor thing is going to be tricky I think. :wacko:
Joanna- I like the idea of the pm's and then the big reveal at the end of the month.

Got another assignment passed in ladies. :thumbup:. I am so proud of myself :smug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

well done newfie on handing in your assignment!


----------



## emera35

Right, finally sorted.

So, here is a picture of my lovely, lovely Secret Stork gift! Thankyou Storky!! :)

The bunny is going in our hospital bag, its a perfect first crib toy for bumpy! :cloud9:

Going to have to buy some pretty dresses to go with the snazzy socks! :dance:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/IMG00065-20120130-1859.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wow your secret stork prezzie looks amazing! love the bunny and the socks. 

wishing for a pink bump now...


----------



## firsttimer1

emera they are sooooooooooooooooooo cute :dance: BnB is being *super* slow for me tonight so not sure how much i will get on :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

Me too FT, nothing is loading properly! nIt's taken about 10 years to upload these pics...

Wow, the bump looks different!
 



Attached Files:







34.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









35b.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Glowstar

OMG!!! how cute is that Bunny! and the socks are adorable :kiss:

Missy - nice bump progression xx


----------



## firsttimer1

YOUR BUMP LOOKS FAB!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Thanks gals, it hurts!

Emera, those socks are SO cute, i'm sad I didn't join in now. I want pretty stuff.


----------



## firsttimer1

Im itching loads today - must be having growth spurt!! BOO im huge already!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Good evening, lads.

I've quickly scanned back to see that you've all been your chatty selves. L&L, I hope you're feeling better. :hugs: And C'Mouse, congrats on the big nursery / office productivity!!

AFM.... I've had a rough day following a rough night last night. The contractions and cramping are getting more painful (although they are still very inconsistent). So, I spent part of the night awake with that. And I spent part of the night awake worrying about logistics of getting some personal stuff done. (Long story short: I own a house which I have had rented out to a family. I had to evict them after they didn't pay rent for 2 months, and yesterday I went to see the condition of the house which they completely trashed). So between the contractions and the stressing about things, I barely slept at all. Plus, when I do doze off, I wake up feeling wet down there. It freaks me out, but when I get up and about, it stops. So it seems that on top of my sleeplessness, I'm actually peeing myself a bit when I do sleep. :blush: :blush:

I have a long appointment tomorrow including a growth scan and an Non Stress Test. I think I have to start having these once per week (or more) to monitor for stress on the babies and my contractions. It will be a pain because it takes up so much of my time, but I'm really going to appreciate the reassurance that comes from it.

I'll talk to you all tomorrow. Have a great night. :flower:


----------



## loolindley

WT :hugs: definitely stress that you don't need right now. I hope everything goes ok at the hospital, it sounds as though you need a break. FX the contractions stop soon. 

L&L did they allow you home from hospital? Hope so. 

Missy fab bump progression!!

Emera those socks are just too cute!!

I'm getting some very strange pains tonight. Right down in my foof!!! Really sharp, so I'm not sure what that is all about :shrug:

MsC so pleased the pram is in good nick. It's always a concern when something is bought on eBay, isn't it!! Have a great day tomorrow. xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Good to hear from you WT, my mum had issues like that with my grandads house when they rented it out. Loads of trashing and then people not paying bills. Luckily they were stupid and owned a business near where we live so they got caught haha. Not what you need in your situation though! 

Loo, my foof is the same! Really horrible stabby pain, right at the front. Maybe like my pelvis is separating or something. 

FT, you're gorgeous. You need lots more growing.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Good to hear from you WT, my mum had issues like that with my grandads house when they rented it out. Loads of trashing and then people not paying bills. Luckily they were stupid and owned a business near where we live so they got caught haha. Not what you need in your situation though! 

Loo, my foof is the same! Really horrible stabby pain, right at the front. Maybe like my pelvis is separating or something. 

FT, you're gorgeous. You need lots more growing.


----------



## loolindley

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/ 

Porn for pregnant women *name of article, not actually porn but very very amusing!


----------



## firsttimer1

awww thanks missy.... but i feel like i look ewwwwwwwwwww lately :( just want to find out my fundal is now normal at friday appt so that i dont feel EVEN bigger :cry: (self pity over lol)

WT - thats terrible that they left it trashed... just what you need :hugs:

Loo - urgh ive had those horrid sharp pains down there too... and always on the right side, never the left! For me anyway!

Imust have alot of air trapped in my tummy as i can HEAR the bubbles :sick:


----------



## crowned

Yay! Got the last bit for my secret stork tonight - can't wait to send it out tomorrow!

You ladies have given me an all-day milkshake craving... might have to go out to satisfy the need tonight!


----------



## lozza1uk

I've had the stabbing pains too, really annoying!

That stork gift is lovely! Lucky Emera!

WT glad you're ok, try and relax as much as possible, not easy I'm sure. Hope you finish work soon!
L&L hope you're ok and they let you out!
Missy - fab bump!

I can't sleep, know its only 11 but I felt tired before I came to bed! I also think I've finally figured out a pattern to this baby's movements - manic Monday's! Every Monday it goes mental all day. Maybe it likes antenatal classes? Literally hasn't stopped moving all day and has always moved through every class, hope it's as pleased to see Monday's when it's a bit older!


----------



## Skadi

Yeah I don't think my coat was taken by accident. I checked around while I was there earlier and nothing. I talked to the receptionist today and she was kind of just like "So sad too bad" pretty much. They DO have cameras but I am guessing a winter coat isn't a priority of theirs. :<


----------



## citymouse

Gah, Skadi! I can't believe somebody would do that. 

WT, sorry about your house. My parents had rental houses when I was growing up and it seems like we spent so many weekends repairing damage people had done. It's unreal what people will do to a place just because they don't own it. 

Missy, lovely bump!

Emera, so cute... love that bunny!


----------



## newfielady

Emera- I love the bunny, and the socks are so cute. :)
Missy- great bump and there is a big difference. :thumbup:
FT- don't worry about growing still. I feel like I've gone a totally different shape. :wacko:
Loo- thanks you very much for the porn. :rofl: That sounds so wrong.
Damn it ladies, now I want a milkshake. :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Right, finally sorted.
> 
> So, here is a picture of my lovely, lovely Secret Stork gift! Thankyou Storky!! :)
> 
> The bunny is going in our hospital bag, its a perfect first crib toy for bumpy! :cloud9:
> 
> Going to have to buy some pretty dresses to go with the snazzy socks! :dance:
> 
> https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/IMG00065-20120130-1859.jpg

My DD has that 'Jellycat' bunny & another grey coloured one ~ She totally adores them & we have one in the car & one in her bed ~ She snuggles it on her nose! :cloud9:

Great choice 'Stork'!:cloud9:


----------



## crowned

Drove through treacherous snowy conditions to get myself a Mc'D's milkshake after all your chatter, and it was sooooo good!!! 

Super cute storky presents, Emera!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hello Ladies!

I am keeping up just not posting much! 

L&L- Hope your able to keep cooking that LO of yours for a bit longer still! But it's reassuring to know that if you were to have LO now that things would be ok!

Emera- Cute SS present! I would have loved to be involved but with me not working we really couldn't afford it :(

Skadi- That is disgusting about your jacket.. I honestly have no idea what is wrong with some people these days!

I am sure there was lots of people I wanted to reply to but can't remember!!!

I had my baby shower on the weekend and it was great! Lot's of fun.. Although it was held at my house so the day before I cleaned the whole house including vacuuming and mopping all my floors (my house is pretty big) and it literally took me nearly all day.. I was in so much pain that night that I hardly slept a wink.. Couldn't even bloody walk to the toilet because my leg kept giving way! Anyways after the shower you wouldnt even know I'd cleaned my house :( Such a waste of time and effort lol! Bump and I got very spoilt though! 

I am so confused about baby names.. We have 2 that we like and can't choose between.. Hubby likes one better and I like the other... I had a bit of a wobble with my name which was going to be babies name and then decided I like it again! Needless to say since my wobble hubby has told me he hates the name and we are not using it.. But I tried out HIS name for a week and it just doesnt feel right!! It's such a big thing to name another person!! I even had a look at a few different names but nothing seems to fit.. I am hoping once we meet him we will know!


----------



## KellyC75

Love your siggy ~ wouldluvabub :baby::cloud9:


----------



## wouldluvabub

KellyC75 said:


> Love your siggy ~ wouldluvabub :baby::cloud9:

Thanks! I got bored yesterday so made it myself!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies sorry i havent been around ive had no changer for my laptop left it in my mummys silly me. off 2 get my storky prezzie today will be posting 2 morrow moring :D.

ill be back on 2 night off 2 the shops xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Wouldluv - we've not even got a name shortlist yet! I know what you mean, it's a huge responsibility and really don't want to regret any decision! At least here you have 6 weeks to decide and register the name!


----------



## loolindley

The names thing is really bugging me!! SUCH a massive responsibility to think that they will have this name for the rest of their lives! I don't want to pick a boring name, but equally, not something so stupid that they will get picked on for their entire childhood!!

We have a shortlist, but are definitely going to have to see what he or she looks like before we decide! :haha:

Trouble is, we have stopped talking about it because it is just scaring us too much!! At this rate they will be called Baby!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I never had this trouble naming a pet!! I think it's because pregnancy is too long.. We have way to long to over think it!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING LADS*

So tomorrow is February.... which means we can then say ''Im having a baby next month!'' :happydance: Some can even say THIS month :dance:

EXCITING!

So ... this should make u all happy :haha: .... i woke up in the night!!! But *not* to pee (sorry) - to turn over. It seems i now have to swap sides :)

is anyone else hearing ''air/gas'' bubbles in their tummy? or just me? :blush: 
(Thats the weirdest question ive ever asked. :haha: )


----------



## loolindley

OK, TMI problem....

Has anyone else noticed that sometimes when they really really need a pee, they go to the loo, and ummmmm...the 'stream' is tiny? :blush: I feel like I am really pushing to get it out, and though there is loads of pee there, it just takes forever?

I'm not saying I used to pee like Sea Biscuit, but the stream was definitely more forceful than it is at the moment! :shrug:

Also TMI again, loads and loads and loads of clear EWCM. I never even had this much when I was O'ing :shrug:

Ok, thats enough TMI for one morning ! :blush:


----------



## Nicnak282

Mornings lads :wave:

Hope you're all well xx

Oooh ta muchly Loo for the porn!! :haha: Just what my tired bloodshot eyes needed this morning...Ryan Gosling...:kiss::happydance::headspin::loopy::bunny:

WT - how crap!! Sorry you're having to deal with such alot on your plate hon :hugs:

L&L - how scary-mary!! Hope bubba stays put and cooks for a little while yet - take care hon :flower:

Skadi - scandalous about your coat honey! :nope::nope: sometimes the depths some people will stoop to amazes me. Hope your precious little girl is continuing to thrive!! :kiss:

Emera - FAB secret stork pressie :happydance:...I have ordered some socks like that, just couldn't resist!! 

Crowned - sorry about the milkshake frenzy I seemed to have caused :blush: hope it was worth the artic trek hon?!? :winkwink:

FT - yep, cannot believe it is nearly February...WTF?? It is getting so close now...:headspin:

AFM...well I had one of the worse night's sleep ever last night :cry: could not get comfy at all and had blocked nose and chest/ back pain. I had lots planned for today but think I may just have a sofa day :thumbup:

Also has anyone else had bad nosebleeds lately? In the last 2 days I've had lots of little ones plus 2 bad dripping constantly for over 10 mins over the sink ones...sorry if TMI! Also last night and this morning I've had an upset stomach (bad pains/ wind/ diarrhoea etc) and just feel off...unsure whether this is just another late pregnancy symptom or whether I should give my midwife a call? :shrug:

Anyways, hope you all have a lovely day - keep warm...it's bloomin' freezing outside here today and we've just had a brief snow shower!! :happydance:

lots love xxxx


----------



## littleANDlost

hey ladies!! doctor wouldn't let me leave hospital untill i'd had 24 hours of no contractions so i had to stay again last night but got sent home this morning and now in my own bed! Gonna get some sleep as i can never sleep in hospitals and will hopefully catch up with you all latter this afternoon!!


----------



## kymied

TMI time: Is anyone else finding it hard to wipe after using the toilet? I'm seriously afraid that if I get any bigger I won't be able to reach.

On Sunday we had our second (and last) child birth class. It was about medical interventions. I found it seriously terrifying. It all seemed like if you sign up for one thing you're going to get ten more. If you get an epidural you're going to get an IV and probably a catheter and continuous monitoring and you're more likely to need vacuum delivery or a c-section. Did you know in the US one in three babies is born by c-section? That statistic sounds so high. The class basically confirmed my thoughts in going as naturally as possible.

We also had a tour of the hospital. It gave me a really good feeling about delivering there but we're definitely going to have to bring lots of pillows for my OH, those little couches look so very uncomfortable.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo *- when i next pee i will take notice of whether im still seabiscuit or not ;)
*Nic *- no nosebleeds for me... yet!
*L&L *- are u on bedrest hunni? enjoy getting some well needed :sleep: in your own bed hun :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied - i know its all scary really isnt it? x 

Im not finding it hard to wipe.... BUT DH andd I DTD last night and it was the first time ive found that difficult.... tummy is defo in the way! :(


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - scary point about February, eek! Plus I see we've suddenly leapt to 85% done, I'm sure it was 82% last time i looked so that's a nice surprise!

I washed most of my baby stuff last night so its all hanging out. Has made me realise I definitely don't have enough! Seem to have oodles of moses basket blankets but not much else so a few shopping trips required.

Can't help much on all the TMI queries! My nose is blocked every morning, but not had any nosebleeds, and haven't noticed much in the way of CM! As for weeing, well I go so often that not much ever comes out!


----------



## firsttimer1

ooops.... another triple post :haha:

have you all seen this: 
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-s...3lb-baby-boy-without-surgery-115875-23728331/

cant believe my daddy was 13lbs!


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> ooops.... another triple post :haha:
> 
> have you all seen this:
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-s...3lb-baby-boy-without-surgery-115875-23728331/
> 
> cant believe my daddy was 13lbs!

:brat::saywhat::ignore::argh:...13lb 13oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nope :nope:...please god!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

OK, there's one TMI query I can help on...wiping... yes! I'm sure i've pulled a couple of muscles trying, it seems to depend which way the baby's lying as to whether I can bend or not!!

L&L - glad you're home safe, enjoy your rest.
Mitch - bit late but good luck for your presentation today, and hooray for it being your last big journey!


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> ooops.... another triple post :haha:
> 
> have you all seen this:
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-s...3lb-baby-boy-without-surgery-115875-23728331/
> 
> cant believe my daddy was 13lbs!

:ignore: especially ignoring this fact
"According to the Guiness World Records, the heaviest baby born to a healthy mum weighed in at 22lbs 8oz. It was recorded in September 1955 in Aversa, Italy"


----------



## loolindley

Wiping - yes! When did that get hard work? But it is!! :shrug:

13lb 13oz?????? Oh my giddy aunt. :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

i know - 22lb!!! mad :haha:

laura, 85% is AMAZING isnt it? :)

Mmmm just sitting here working and went verrrry dizzy :( sure its normal though. Glad ive got MW appt on friday as i measured my fundal last night and SEEMS to be spot on - so dying to find out LOL.

digger is being very quiet today so far..... come on digs, wake up and hit mummy!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Helllloooo Ladies - Not been on much over the last few weekend - but we have now finished out nursery - only furniture to build and curtains to hang - sooooo super excited just needs a little person in it now....... Will hopefully get a picture up at some point 

How is everyone keeping?

I got my secret stork just need to post it on thursday - how exciting

L xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi Vitfa,

good luck building furniture, ours was a nightmare and still isn't finished completely!

Are you guys getting a baby monitor? If so which one?
I was thinking about the BT 250, but now i'm looking at either the BT Monitor Pacifier or the Angelcare movement one, i'm just not sure I actually want a movement monitor or if that will make me really paranoid with false alarms?


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, i went for a tomy digital one (i think LOL) x I would recommend the ones with little screens so that you can see the baby - but not the alarmed ones in my opinion.

When i worked as a support worker when younger, some of our service users had nocturnal seizures and so had alarmed matresses. Honestly, every time they went off it upset the service user and nearly gave me a heart attack... and most the time they were simply moving.

For babies i can imagine the opposite - they are all relaxed and sleeping.... when beeeeepbeeeeepbeeeeeep LOL

But thats just my own opinion of course :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry - double post x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning,

Sorry a lot of you are having troubles and contractions and such, I hope things go well and baby(s) stay cooking a little longer. 

Not much new to report here, got some yucky weather right now and I'm glad to be in my nice warm office at work (after braving the snow storm to get here). 

Took my 32 weeks bump picture this morning, wow have we grown! The first picture if from 28 weeks, the last two are from today... a lot happens in 1 month clearly.
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4









32 weeks (1).jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> When i worked as a support worker when younger, some of our service users had nocturnal seizures and so had alarmed matresses. Honestly, every time they went off it upset the service user and nearly gave me a heart attack... and most the time they were simply moving.
> 
> For babies i can imagine the opposite - they are all relaxed and sleeping.... when beeeeepbeeeeepbeeeeeep LOL
> 
> But thats just my own opinion of course :hugs:

I think that's also why i'm not convinced I want or need one, but people do keep recommending it.


----------



## emera35

I have the BT 250 monitor, its great. :thumbup: I didn't get a movement monitor, I decided that if there was a false alarm I would just end up having a nervous breakdown! Anyway ended up co-sleeping for the earlier months, very reassuring as you can feel bubs breathing :)

Re dissappointing weeing; yep I hate the thimble wees :( rubbish! Its like "I'm bursting I'm bursting, oh, seriously, that's it?" I hate having a gnat's bladder! :haha:

Gaah other stuff but Roh is up, must dash! Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - great bump progression! :)

lozza - Mmmmm im just not sure that an alarm is needed, and whether actually it may do more harm than good? You will be tired enough as it is without an alarm going off. Is the baby going to be sleeping in your room at first? If so its likely you will naturally wake up every so often to check on them anyway. and all mums keep telling me that if even the babies breathing changes - i will wake.... :shrug:

But up to you hun, im sure there are some mums who swear by alarms :hugs:

EDIT: yay! Digs has woken up and is rolling about :dance:


----------



## crowned

I know most of us haven't sent out our packages yet, or received any, but I had SO much fun picking out my Secret Stork package yesterday that I wanted to dedicate a post to Joanna to say THANK YOU for organizing this for us! I know it was a bit of work for you, but it's been so fun so far, and even more fun is coming, and your effort at organizing and putting this all together is very much appreciated!!


----------



## crowned

Nicnak, the milkshake was DEFINITELY worth the arctic trek - so yummy!

FT - I love that it's nearly February! I can't wait to be only one month away from meeting my sweet baby and taking him/her home.

All the TMI ladies - yes, DTD is harder now :blush:; yes, swamp crotch has taken over my life:haha:; yes, I have a harder time wiping now:dohh:.

No nosebleeds here yet, surprisingly, since I had them all the time as a kid and expected to get lots while pregnant. 
Baby is still breech, despite LOTS of movement yesterday :( I was hoping he/she was in the process of flipping head-down, but I can feel a head up between my ribs again this morning, so I guess it doesn't work. Anyone know anything about the Webster technique? My midwife said it might work...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> I know most of us haven't sent out our packages yet, or received any, but I had SO much fun picking out my Secret Stork package yesterday that I wanted to dedicate a post to Joanna to say THANK YOU for organizing this for us! I know it was a bit of work for you, but it's been so fun so far, and even more fun is coming, and your effort at organizing and putting this all together is very much appreciated!!

Thanks Crowned! I had fun putting it together and I didn't do it all, you guys certainly helped with a lot of the ideas and fine tuning of things so it worked for everyone. I just hope we didn't choose a date that was a little late, it seems there are quite a few people who are in a lot of pain at the minute and are ready to have a baby anytime. I hope they are able to get out and send their gift so that some of us don't get left out but i'm sure everyone will understand, our bodies and babies come first!


----------



## newfielady

Morning Ladies.
FT- Danni is wide awake this morning. My netbook is up against my stomach and she keeps kicking at it. I think she's saying "Mom, I'm not a table" :haha:
L&L- Glad you're back home. :hugs:
I was thinking the same thing about tomorrow. When someone asks me when I'm due I can say, Oh next month. :shock: But then that puts me in a panic state. I counted out my outfits for the baby this morning and I realized I do not have enough sleepers. Lot's of onesies but not enough anything else. So I wrote up a list of things I need for when the baby gets here. Hubby shall be pleased about another shopping trip. :rofl: I bought a pink exersaucer last night.https://www.google.ca/imgres?q=evenflo+pink+exersaucer&um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=Cyu&sa=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&biw=1024&bih=477&tbm=isch&tbnid=S4QE7I_0eQ64kM:&imgrefurl=https://whitby.canadianlisted.com/kids-products-toys/evenflo-123-tea-for-me-exersaucer_453764.html&docid=HbNH-POTF16_hM&imgurl=https://images.canadianlisted.com/nlarge/evenflo-123-tea-for-me-exersaucer_4829459.jpg&w=469&h=500&ei=Q_gnT4S7Cqrc0QHcsO3gAg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=94&vpy=115&dur=100&hovh=232&hovw=217&tx=125&ty=159&sig=103446952176536001201&page=1&tbnh=133&tbnw=125&start=0&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0 and DH said "Don't we already have an exersaucer"? I said Yes, but this one is pink. :rofl: He didn't find it as funny as I did. lol


----------



## crowned

Newfielady, I have no idea if I have 'enough' of anything. How do you know if you have or don't have enough sleepers? How many does a baby need at first?


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera/FT - I'm with you (or I was until my slight wobble today), I think movement monitoring is OTT especially as it will be right next to the bed. I'm not even sure i need a monitor straight away as i'll usually be in the same room!

Crowned - no idea how many is enough. But i'm pretty sure i've not got enough! They can get through a few a day if they're sicky/pooey and I think i've only got enough for 1-2 days in that case! Not going to buy loads as they grow so fast, but also don't want to live for the washing machine!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think a lot of us will be sending DH out after the first week or two to pick up some extra things we thought we had enough of. 

I'm the same for clothing. I have a lot of onesies (sized 0-3 months, aprox 10lb baby)... but only about 3 onesies of a smaller size (for 5-8lbs)... they look soooo small that I don't want to get too many esp if I end up with an 8lb baby, he'd get a weeks use out of them. 

What sizes are everyone stocking up on?


----------



## newfielady

I don't have an exact number crowned I just know I don't have enough. Like Lozza said, they grow so quick but you don't want to have to be washing so they have something to wear. :dohh: I'm thinking 15 should get me through every second day at least. :shrug: Honestly, most of my clothes I got second hand from people I know so I didn't pay a lot for clothes. I just got a few new things I bought because I thought they were cute. :blush:, or I needed them. (Like the sleepers)
Just found out that exersaucer is on recall :dohh: Called and turns out it's only one toy so they have sent me a replacement toy. Thank goodness, hubby would have been real amused. :dohh:

EDIT: I'm stocking up on mostly 0-3 and 3-6 months Joanna.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Thank lozza Im hoping it wont be to much hassle - 

With regards to monitor im also in between mind changing - our babys room is right next to our and we live on the one level but i still feel i need one - i like the bt monitior and pacifier but im not sure which are the best and which arent


Ladies im just doing some washing for baby and wondering how many sleepsuits and vests are you taking into hospital and how what size ? Im wanting to prepare my bag ad the babys over the next coming weeks and was thinking of just taking in newborn vests and sleepsuits??

L xx


opsy just realised you ladies had started chatting about size etc

x


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive put three newborn onesies in my labour bag and three 0-3month onsies in as well. Plus three vests and also 2 blankets, a hat and some mits. Think that osunds about right as i dont think we are kept in long? :shrug: Besides we only live 15 mins away so if i am kept in a bit longer due to a c-sec or anything then DH can grab more bits when goes home to sleep at nighttime :)

anyone else supppperrrrr sleepy?? Ive been threatening to take my first third tri nap for weeks now :haha: Wonder when i will give in :haha:

at least my hip hasnt given way on me today!!! :rofl:


----------



## crowned

I'm super sleepy too, FT. Just want to nap all day.

I have way less clothes than most of you, but it's really hard to find team yellow things here, and DH and I want to do a big shop when the baby is born so we can get some gender-appropriate clothing. 

I think UK onesies are sleepers here, and UK vests are onesies here - correct?


----------



## firsttimer1

*I think* here, a onesie and a sleeping suit are pretty much the same thing: long legged, long sleeved suits with do up with poppers down the front (and usually enclose the feet).

a vest is just a short sleeved / no legged body suit that goes under the onsie/sleeper.

Or at least thats what i call them? :shrug:

Maybe i use american terms though..... LOL :haha:

first image a vest; second image a onesie/sleeper...


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW crowned i have hardly any clothes either; wanted to see what flavour were baking first ;)


----------



## emera35

Phew I'm knackered! Walked to MW this morning, then back via post office to post SS pressie :dance: then home, gave Roh lunch and got him to sleep. Tidied up his toys, put laundry on, folded and put away the last load, cleaned the kitchen, got a stew on for dinner, sat for 20 mins with toast and tea then got Roh up and sorted and went out on a playdate, which was good fun. Met with one of the other mums from the 2nd timers antenatal I went to the other week. Her son is only a couple of months older than Roh, so it worked well :). I'm exhausted now though and am sat here with my feet up having stuck a dvd on to keep Roh occupied for a bit so I can recover before dinner and bedtime start! :wacko: this is going to be a challenge when I have to fit in a newborn's pooing and feeding around everything else! At least I won't be heavily pregnant though! :dance:

MW was really up for the whole homebirth thing, which was great :) bumpy is back to back at the moment, which explains why it feels like she's trying to kick my belly button out and escape, the front of my bump is lumpy as its all elbows, feet and knees! :haha: Not really worried though I could feel her back last night, so she is happily headspinning in there! :headspin: !

Right, better sort dinner out for Roh then!

:hugs: all round! Xxx


----------



## emera35

Oh don't panic about clothes lads, as long as you have about 5 of each vests and sleepsuits then you'll survive long enough to go buy more, its no biggie! If you happen to run out, bubs is not going to get diva-ish abou being wrapped in a couple of blankets for a few hours whilst you wash stuff, or even some fluffy towels! Even if its not warm, a baby indoors can be naked with a blanket or 2 over them and chill out on mum or dads bare chest for a while, infact they get sooo calmed by the skin to skin contact its a good thing to do anyway. 
Basically your babies aren't going to suffer if you don't have tons and tons of clothes ;) x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Also I figured when we are at home during the day with our little one, we will be putting them in a vest and swaddling them (at least to sleep in)... that way it wont be too difficult to change them. If you put them in a vest and a sleeper then its a lot more layers to get through to change them, esp in the middle of the night. Plus, most of our babies will be born near spring time, so the weather will warming up hopefully.


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - wow that tired me out just reading what youve done today :haha: Glad it was productive! Is back to back position the position we want or dont want? I cant remember?? :dohh: Im pretty sure my LO has there back along my tummy as i only ever feel a bum and back Really? Or what i think is their bum etc :haha:

So ive eaten alot today. This is what happens when you work from home with no distractions... i dare say i will find it ALOT easier to lose weight with a baby keeping me busy! Anyway im so disgusted with myself that im going to write it all down to shock me and shame me into not repeating this tomorrow:-

Cheerios
Hula Hoops
Satsuma
5 jacobs crackers with pickle and cheese
McCoys
Apple
Yogurt
2 cookies and 2 custard creams
HoneyNut Cornflakes

... yup. im disgusting. still got dinner to go. 

Message to me tomorrow: Is this *REALLY* what you want to eat??? IS IT???? do you want to be a whale??? I thought not. so step *AWAY* from the snacks!!!!!!

That should do it.


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - loving the message! It's so easy to eat when you're bored - fortunately our house is currently pretty empty of food! A friend popped in with her 8 month baby and i couldn't even offer them a biscuit. Must stock up for when I start having visitors (not that i'm expecting many, but useful to have biscuits!)

I checked out my second nursery today. Was about £10 a day cheaper than the first one I saw, but didn't get a warm fuzzy feeling, plus I passed one of the staff hiding round a corner having a fag on my way in, which kind of put me off. I've emailed a childminder too as might think about that rather than a nursery. 

Right, off out for dinner with some friends tonight, taking advantage of the January 50% off offers, hooray!


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> *I think* here, a onesie and a sleeping suit are pretty much the same thing: long legged, long sleeved suits with do up with poppers down the front (and usually enclose the feet).
> 
> a vest is just a short sleeved / no legged body suit that goes under the onsie/sleeper.
> 
> Or at least thats what i call them? :shrug:
> 
> Maybe i use american terms though..... LOL :haha:
> 
> first image a vest; second image a onesie/sleeper...

The first image is a onesie. The second is a sleeper. :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oooooooo enjoy your meal out hunni - make sure u provide us with some food porn information tomorrow! have fun :) :hugs:

Ps stop talking about childminders and nurseries.... ur scaring the bejeebies outta me ;) :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Lads....posted my SS today...just hope it makes it in time :shock: 

Woke up this morning in agony on right side (were cyst is) had a bath, went to work but still niggling pain everytime I got up from my chair. Wasn't worried about baby as he was moving around ALOT! phoned MW who wanted me up at Ante-Natal. Just got back a while ago after being monitored for ages. 
They have signed me off work for a week and advising plenty of rest. Baby's heart rate was a bit dippy at times :shock: but on the end they seemed happy with it so let me go. 
Bit worried now as I know my work can force me to start my Mat Leave now :nope: but spoke to my boss who wants me back to do my last couple of weeks next week so hopefully she will persuade HR to let me carry on :winkwink:

Oh and my urine was 'loaded' term the MW used with Protein and Glucose :shrug: not sure what that exactly means, think they've sent it away to get tested :shrug: I hadn't really eaten anything sweet except for a Creme Egg so hope it's a blip and not anything underlying.


----------



## wondertwins

Well I'm back from my marathon long appointment. It was a doozy of information and news.

They hooked me up to the monitors for my NST. This is a test where they sit you in a reclined chair with monitors across your belly to measure the baby/ies' heart rates as well as any contractions you might be having. The doctor can see the test from his computer in his office. I was supposed to be monitored for about 30 minutes, but after about 10 minutes, the doctor came rushing into the room asking me if I could feel the contractions. Well DUH. That's what I've been saying for weeks. :shrug: 

Anyway... he was slightly concerned with how regular my contractions are so he wanted to check my cervix with the ultrasound. It turns out that I'm not dilated at all, but my cervix has shortened to 2 cm. This isn't great, but it's not uncommon with twins, and since there is no funneling, the doctor is not too concerned. However, he did tell me that I need to drink more and more fluids. Being really well hydrated will actually hold off contractions. He also wants to see me every week to keep a close watch on it.

In other news... babies are both head down and seem to be doing well. Baby A is measuring 3 lbs. 12 oz. and Baby B is measuring 3 lbs. 4 oz. I guess this is good because the doctor actually did a fist pump and said "good girl!" :haha: They were able to get the sweetest 3D picture of Baby B's face. :cloud9::cloud9: 

I also now have a date by which my life will forever change! :happydance::happydance: Unless I go into labor sooner, my scheduled c-section is set for March 5th!!!! That's both exciting and terrifying!!! :dohh:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glowstart - that all seems a little scary, I hope you and little one get your much needed rest and put your feel up for a few days. Good luck and I hope LO is ok... the good sign of it all is that they let you go home, if it was worse they'd keep you in hospital until results, etc came back.

Wow Wondertwins! So exciting that you've got a date set! I hope those contractions go away soon and you continue baking those two for a few more weeks :)


----------



## emera35

FT back to back isn't ideal when you go into labour, can be hard for the baby to get out. Not an issue for now though at all, they can turn to have their backs at the side during labour even. It just makes for crazy movement at this point which is quite amusing! The student MW was trying to find her heartbeat and was failing badly due to bumpy just wriggling arms and legs and kicking the heck out of the doppler! :haha: she was a brand new student, and got a bit flustered after a few minutes as she couldn't find a heartbeat. I was just giggling as I could feel bumpy making her life really tricky :haha:

Also loving your message to youself :haha: your list isn't THAT bad ;) :hugs: reminds me I should maybe eat something, I think I've had some muesli, a banana and some marmalade on toast so far today. Oh and a couple of spoons of pea and bacon stew, as I have to eat a bit with Roh, he won't eat otherwise :shrug:


----------



## waula

Hi Lads, hope you're all well...

L&L please take care of yourself and get some rest...xxx
Glowie: sorry to hear your cyst is playing up - good that work is being ok about it though :hugs:
FT: you didn't specify how many of each bags of crisps you'd had today (!!!!) and knowing your crisp obsession is somewhat similar to mine I'm intrigued!!!!!
WT: hope things are calming down for you on the contraction front? :flower: xxx
Mitch: hope you're slowing down at work...I'll be keeping my eye on you!!! :winkwink:
Emera: I thought mat leave was meant for resting??! Hope you're not over doing it and have got your feet up now - everyone keeps saying make the most of this first pregnancy as if/when we have the next pregnancy there'll be a LO running round too and its all a bit mental!! I try to keep this in mind when I'm grumping about how busy/tired I am!!!! Hats off to you all who have got LO's already :thumbup: 

AFM - well I'm now on official maternity leave!!! :happydance: and when I went to MW at lunch she's said baby is defo head down, not engaged but head down which I'm so relieved about as she was convinced it was breech last time... woo hoo!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Final NHS antenatal class tonight - DH not coming, hated the last one but loves the NCT ones and is more than happy to come to all 18hrs of those (!)... anyone else OH suddenly seemed to have realised we're going to become a family and got really into this pregnancy thing??!! I'm loving the change and the back rubs etc!!

Right, sorry for the essay... catch up laters xxxx


----------



## emera35

Glowie - take it easy :hugs: hope the sample is a blip! The glucose might well be creme egg goodness ;)

WT - glad the boys are such a good weight, that's really good for twins at this stage :thumbup: also good that you are not dilating yet at all :) like your doc said, just drink loads, and take it really easy! :hugs:


----------



## waula

WT wowsers!!! you've got a lot of baby in there! Hope all going ok with the contractions..drink up lady and a date of March 5th is awesome!!!! you take care please xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Wow WT!!! that's exciting having a date! and what great weights for 32 weeks and twins! hopefully putting your feet up for the next few weeks will stop any further funneling and keep those babies cooking for a few weeks longer. Probably best at this stage to be monitored more closely. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for being on Mat Leave Waula :happydance: and for your OH starting to get involved more :winkwink: wish mine was the same as I text him an hour and half ago and he hasn't replied :cry: wouldn't have minded a text back to ask if me and baby are OK!!! at times he is so laid back it's not even funny and I still don't think it's actually dawned on him that there is a real live baby on it's way SOON! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Glow* - awww hun, lets hope ur boss works her magic :) as for ur urine.... as u say it could be a weird blip hunni :hugs:

*WT* - 5th march :dance: thats only a month away really - how exciting! did you get a piccie of the babys face??

*Emera *- poor student MW :haha: My list IS that bad... considering im about to eat burritos.... and then prob a pudding.... :devil: :rofl:

*waula* - :rofl: in the words of elaine paige ''you know me soooo welllllll'' :haha: but no it was just one pack of each today.... because thats all i had :rofl: !! As for starting your mat leave.... ur so lucky, enjoy it :hugs: enjoy your class :)


----------



## citymouse

Hello, all! 

WT, omg! You have a date! That's my dad's birthday. :)

Waula, hurray for maternity leave!

Glowie, hope everything comes out okay in your urine test.

FT, your list didn't look THAT bad. By the way, the gas bubbles question is nowhere NEAR the weirdest thing you've posted! And yes, I get them... I got one right after I read your post, in fact. 

Joanna, seconding the thanks for all your secret stork work! I think the timing is great. 

Re: monitors, I'm getting both. We're a big audio-visual family, LOL. We got a Motorola video monitor that has night vision, zooms, tilts, does the temperature in the room, etc. And then the movement monitor... I'm a worrier so every bit of peace of mind helps. I think you can set the alarm to be pretty quiet, or if the baby's in another room it obviously wouldn't wake him/her because you'd have the monitor piece with you wherever you are. But I don't think it's totally necessary. It's just one of those things I tossed on the registry, and lo and behold, somebody bought it. 

My shower is Saturday... three days to get the house into some semblance of order! 

I'm about to head out to the fabric store to look for curtains for my office and fabric for curtains, pillows, and a bedskirt for the nursery. But somehow the math of figuring out how much I need seems overwhelming. :rofl: DH just about lost his mind when I told him I was going to look for fabric. I mean, yes, I have a lot, but none of it is right for this. Why is that hard to understand? :haha:

The changing table and the chandelier for my office are set to arrive today, hurray!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and re: clothes for right after birth, I've heard that it's good to have kimono-style tee-shirts so you don't have to worry about them rubbing the stump. And my friend said you can't have enough little sweatpants, but I think that's more for 2-3 months old and up. 

After the shower I'll take inventory and then go on a crazy shopping spree if necessary.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Rassshhhhyyyyyy!* I was depending on you lot to tell me i was pig!!! Now that youve all said it wasnt that bad, there will be no stopping me tomorrow :rofl: and thanks for making me feel better about the bubbles question :haha: although i am now wondering what the worst thing ive ever posted is. Perhaps admitting to dreaming about the biebs :rofl:

Wow you really are getting alot done today! Fabric, changing table and your new chandelier! :dance: cant wait to see a photo when its up :hugs: ENJOY SHOPPING!

my burritos are cooking.....mmmmm.


----------



## citymouse

I don't know, I think I still go back to the itchy knees as being pretty weird.


----------



## emera35

Glowie - my OH was the same first time, I think it hadn't really occured to him that the end result of pregnancy was going to be an actual baby! :haha: he struggled a bit afterwards, kept saying things like "I don't feel like I have a life anymore" I was just like "honey, just start revising your definition of having a life and you'll get much happier!" He did in the end and LOVES being a dad, he's been extra amazing this time round :)

Waula - yay for mat leave! :dance: I love being on mat leave its so relaxing! :D I feel so much less stressed! :) 
Also its true about enjoying the first pregnancy, I have no time for the lovely big lie ins and long soaks in the bath I I last time! Saying that though its gone loads quicker this time, as I'm always busy and toddlers are pretty demanding, so my focus has been on that and not obssessing over every little pregnancy symptom. I have to say that's made it a lot easier in a way this time round :) 

Being pregnant again has made me remember how short a time its been since Roh was a newborn, and how amazing and facinating its been to see him grow and develop. I love him being this age and demanding like he is, he's great company. It will make having a newborn around easier I think, as again I was quite obssessive about all the little details last time, and I'm not too sure that is emotionally very healthy, so I expect Roh will save me from myself! :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

FT- It took me awhile to figure out... but here's a picture of the picture of Baby B's sweet little face. He has his hand across his mouth so you can't see his lips, but you can actually see eyelashes. Awwwww. :kiss:

C'Mouse- I think March 5th sounds like a lovely day to have a baby... or a dad. :haha: :) And I completely agree that FT's question about gas was nowhere near the weirdest question she's asked. I seem to recall something about itchy knees.... just saying! ;) 

Glowie- I hope you're feeling better soon and that work goes smoothly. :hugs:

Waula- Huzzah for maternity leave!!! :happydance: Starting tomorrow, I'm going to work from home. I won't technically be on maternity leave, but I'll be on FT's version of working from home. :haha: In other words, lots of snacks and tv breaks will be incorporated into my day!

EDIT TO ADD: Ha ha. I see that C'Mouse has already called FT out on the itchy knees. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







sweet baby face.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## emera35

WT that picture is amazing! What a cutie!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Amazing picture WT! It's hard to image my little one like that, with eyelashes and such. It's hard to picture them at this stage because well... we don't know what they look like yet lol. I wish I could get a 3D scan but they aren't very common here unless your doctor orders one for one reason or another.


----------



## firsttimer1

*WT* - that piccie is just adorable! :cloud9: As you kindly shared it and it made me smile, i shall forgive you for bringing up the time i had itchy knees!!! :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Adorable picture WT!!! :cloud9:


----------



## mitchnorm

Phew....have read throught everything...so here goes....

Wt - that is a fab picture and so cool you have a date.....your babies sound a lovely weight and obciously doc was happy :happydance:

Waula - woooop on mat leave. Uodate on me and taking it easy...i am getting there i promise. Last long trip the last couple of days and now just either home or office 30 min drive away. 3 1/2 weeks left

Glow :hugs::hugs:.....put your feet up lady and let that oh take good care of you:kiss:

Emera - you are already wonder-mum.....i thought i was tired from work and my long drives....but looking after roh whilst cooking a new one is a challenge

Yeah on everyones secret stork coming along nicely......hope alot of them arrive before kellys due date....which i notice on your signature is just over 3 weeks away:wacko:

Just to echo crowned.....great job on secret stork arrangements....i think everyone will get their pressies fine...i am sure we can kick our ohs down to post them if laid up.....:happydance:. Posting mine tomorrow wooop

Gees i cant remember everything else sorry......hi everyone.....oh yeah danielle popped in so hiya to you, are you feeling alot better? Tablets kicked in?

Ok afm......nothing really to report. Presentation went well but grief i cant carry as much breath ehen speaking and the room was damn hot hot hot :nope:. Customer wad meant to be making a purchasing decision on 24th feb so would have been nice to hear before mat leave but maybe delayed :cry:. Phone will remain switced on then :haha: (dont tell waula:winkwink:). 

Peeing ....yes thimble amounts and cant decide whether easier to wipe forward or to the back :haha: theres tmi for you!!!!! Dtd - not sure i will get hubby to oblige again after the 'scratchy' feeling....i keep winding him up that maybe it was baby with fully grown finger nails now :haha::haha:....he freaked slightly until i said only joking (i am too mean)

Oh baby clothes...i am taking 2 onesies and sleepsuits in newborn (up to 7.5lbs) and 2 each of up to 10lbs to hospital plus a going home outfit in each size. Also a couple of.blankets, hats and mitts :happydance:

Gettin exciting now xxxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening!

lovely pick WT.

picking up on FT question about gas bubbles in the bump (i think that is what she asked...) can anyone else hear clicks from their bump? it sounds like someone cracking a knuckle? 

for babys hospital bag i am taking 3 tinybaby sleepsuits, 3 onsies and 1 0-3 month sleepsuit (incase i have a big un!), 3 hats, one swaddle blanket and one cellar blanket and one cardigan. think that is enough!


----------



## emera35

As far as baby clothes for hospital go, i have 6 sets of clothes packed (like 4 vests and sleepsuits and 2 little outfits) all of them either early or tiny baby (so a range of 5lb-7lb clothes) Roh fit into the 5lb ones just fine until he was nearly 7lb, so i figured i'll keep those packed until i get to due date, then switch the tiny ones out for a couple of newborn (up to 10lb) items :thumbup: 

Only packing those sizes as i happen to have them by the way, a few newborn items would be fine for any baby! Its all we had when Roh came, and they worked, they were just really baggy and big on him! Even a big baby is going to fit in newborn sizes for the first couple of weeks i'd say ;)


----------



## Glowstar

I wasn't going to pack any blankets or swaddling things for hospital. I'm thinking of putting those things in the car seat so that when OH comes to pick us up he just needs to lift the car seat with everything in (including my change of clothes :winkwink:) We only live 15 mins from the hospital so it's not far for him to go back and get things. 

I have bought waaaaaaaaaay to much...might take some pics tomorrow to shame myself :blush: haven't started washing clothes yet so will start tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies. Just couldn't get in the mood for school today so instead I cleaned the house. I think that's a fair trade though. Here's a pic of me today. I caught site of myself in the mirror as I was cleaning so I figured I'd take a pic. 
Hope everyone is well. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## firsttimer1

CUPCAKE - no clicking for me BUT i have read some other threads and ladies hv mentioned it! so your not going mad LOL

NEWFIE - great bump hun!

well BnB is soooooooooooo slow again tonight. it just cant handle the online traffic at this time of the day/eve i guess :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

I thought it was my home internet going slow........

Where have all you ladies gone? :cry:

Nice bumpy there newfie:happydance:


----------



## emera35

Nice bump Newfie!

Decided after my busy day with not much food that i seriously couldn't face cooking again, i'm too tired, so crawled into bed without dinner. OH got home early and saw me and was like "Its two for tuesday, you clearly need calories", and has ordered Dominos, and waffles for pudding, my hero! :cloud9:


----------



## emera35

BnB's been slow for me too, but seems a bit better now?


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely bump Newfie....and of course in PJ's :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Nice bump Newfie!
> 
> Decided after my busy day with not much food that i seriously couldn't face cooking again, i'm too tired, so crawled into bed without dinner. OH got home early and saw me and was like "Its two for tuesday, you clearly need calories", and has ordered Dominos, and waffles for pudding, my hero! :cloud9:

Oooooh what a star.....enjoy your pizza :happydance:

Just watching the transfer deadline countdown wondering if my teams gonna signanyone decent.........mmmmmm no chance :growlmad: stingy owner


----------



## firsttimer1

emera i literally LOVE Dominos atm... wasnt keen before pregnancy, but now i cant get enough of it! 

which one have you gone for??? (that sounds creepy lol)

mitch im here :) - but watching the footy too - lots of exciting games are on :happydance:


----------



## emera35

FT we've gone half and half on a Hawaiian and a Meatilicious! :munch: Really fancied meat! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ha ha laughing at that fan handcuffing himself to the post at everton.....

Only thing i cant stand is that shouty presenter bloke who does the running commentary on sky sports news

Yeah emera....what flavour? Anchovies? Yummy. We have herbies and dominos in our village but choose to get papa johns to deliver from neighbouring village....love em...my fav


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> FT we've gone half and half on a Hawaiian and a Meatilicious! :munch: Really fancied meat! :haha:

Yeh :happydance: for the meaty bit......boooo :nope: for the hawaiian


----------



## emera35

Oh, and to add, i sooo rarely eat anything like Dominos, all our food is locally sourced, organic etc etc. Sometimes though you just can't beat a bit of high calorie junk! :D


----------



## emera35

Mitch i'd prefer Papa Johns too, but there isn't one near us! I always get some when we leave my Brother's place in Sandhurst, mostly as my SIL is vegan and for some reason i'm desperate for a meat fix when i leave each time! :haha:


----------



## waula

slightly less exciting tea in my house...cheesy beans on toast with spinach...hmmm...want pizza a lot more...

nhs class tonight - did life after birth - was such a negative class about how little sleep/how many feeds/baby blues etc etc I nearly walked out - I know its my first time and maybe i'm being naive but are we not aware we're going to be sleep deprived and its going to be bloody hard but there was literally nothing positive. made me mad... couple of bits of advice I wanted to ask you lads about:
swaddling: big no no up here at any age
hats: not to be used unless outside and cold (so why use them in hospital?!)
BF'ing: expect 1-2hrly feeds for first 3 weeks and it to take 30mins plus
nipple cream: to use or not to use?? one of the MW was adamant to rub in milk and leave to dry other one adamant on use of nip cream...

any ideas/opinions lads??

ok now i'm going to jazz up this tea time with a Gu pudding...nom nom 
xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey guess what?

I have a day at home tomorrow......working from here but i have a feeling no alot of work going to get done :happydance:......might do some baking, bit of food shopping ane general junk tv:haha:

Good result for you FT


----------



## waula

black forest Gu pudding is my new best friend....


----------



## firsttimer1

i usually love papa johns but since about a month ago only Dominos will do. Which is a good thing, as out here in the sticks we dont HAVE papa johns... infact the dominos only opened at christmas :haha:

Oh emera youve made me hungry! did they give you a leaflet full of offers too? Listen to me! all excited about pizza :haha:

Mitch - yup i know the shouty one, he ISSSS annoying lol. I love transfer day :dance: spurs just won... chels*a were jammy and got a late goal... and man sh*tty are losing! 10 mins to go!! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> slightly less exciting tea in my house...cheesy beans on toast with spinach...hmmm...want pizza a lot more...
> 
> nhs class tonight - did life after birth - was such a negative class about how little sleep/how many feeds/baby blues etc etc I nearly walked out - I know its my first time and maybe i'm being naive but are we not aware we're going to be sleep deprived and its going to be bloody hard but there was literally nothing positive. made me mad... couple of bits of advice I wanted to ask you lads about:
> swaddling: big no no up here at any age
> hats: not to be used unless outside and cold (so why use them in hospital?!)
> BF'ing: expect 1-2hrly feeds for first 3 weeks and it to take 30mins plus
> nipple cream: to use or not to use?? one of the MW was adamant to rub in milk and leave to dry other one adamant on use of nip cream...
> 
> any ideas/opinions lads??
> 
> ok now i'm going to jazz up this tea time with a Gu pudding...nom nom
> xxx

Mmmmm i can only comment on what i have been told.

Yes to swaddling....showed us how to do it in nct class
Hats a yes....espec when baby first born.....though probably not needed in the house after first 2-3 weeks 
yep they said about bf every 2 hours....can take 30-40 min each time....on demand pretty much.....must say put me off some what....that and lots of things in our bf session
nipple cream - told itss perfectly ok....and just as good is vaseline apparently


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - why is swaddling a no-no?? Most cultures swaddle and it was recommended at my classes by mw?

*Im confused!*

and im defo getting some n.cream as its given free on prescription and seems to be very much recommended??

confused.com LOL xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

oh and on hats - yes and no. for the first two days a newborn cant regulate its body temp so our MW said to keep a hat on (but not when asleep in night)... but after first two days only put it on if out and cold ......


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

pizza sounds yummy. i had a chicken and bacon (and cheese sauce) pie made by hubby with mash and peas. it was delicious!

im watching 15 kids and counting... i wonder how many kids i'll have? i think 4 is the most i would have! probably will have stop at 3 though. (i say this, i havent even got one yet!!! i might change my mind!)

as for swaddling, i have a gro-swaddle blanket. we learnt swaddling at NCT so i guess they approve.

I start my NHS classes on thursday so will let you what they say.

midwife tomorrow, think i will mention clicking and see what she says


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

what you said about bbreastfeeding matches what i was told by NCT too


----------



## mitchnorm

Happy 34 weeks cupcake :happydance:


----------



## waula

i know...i hate being given conflicting advice...humph...swaddling a no-no because they can't regulate their temperature and its too restrictive. i thought that was the point?! to make them feel safe like they were back in the uterus... 
another one was dummies - one said don't use, the other said we should use them as they are protective against SIDS...
a little bit of me just thinks surely as humans we've been doing this for a very long time and have been pretty successful and that we'll be fine regardless!
xx


----------



## firsttimer1

> I start my NHS classes on thursday so will let you what they say.

My class was NHS and she recommends, so yeh im interested in what your nhs mw says lol. and defo mention that clicking - altho im sure its normal as defo seen it mentioned a few times :)

Mitch - have u made any decision about taking EPO yet? Im really undecided. as usual with anything to do with pregnancy - ive read mixed things.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> oh and on hats - yes and no. for the first two days a newborn cant regulate its body temp so our MW said to keep a hat on (but not when asleep in night)... but after first two days only put it on if out and cold ......

Mmmm actually may have been 2-3 days not 2-3 weeks ooopsie:dohh:


----------



## waula

i've got one of those gro-swaddle blankets too cupcake...maybe i'll just hide it when MW visits after LO arrives!!! x


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> i know...i hate being given conflicting advice...humph...swaddling a no-no because they can't regulate their temperature and its too restrictive. i thought that was the point?! to make them feel safe like they were back in the uterus...
> another one was dummies - one said don't use, the other said we should use them as they are protective against SIDS...
> a little bit of me just thinks surely as humans we've been doing this for a very long time and have been pretty successful and that we'll be fine regardless!
> xx

They advise against the use of dummies if you are bf.....or at least until that is established so maybe thats where they were coming from.

Ft - havent had much of a chance to look into EPO as yet.....will do tomorrow and then speak to mw on appt thursday. Though she advised rlt only from 37 weeks :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

waula not to go against your MW, but swaddling is far from a no-no from all the research i did. Much safer than blankets and sleeping bags at first? and what else is there? MMmmm. Its only for the first few months until they go into sleepbag thingys???

dummies - there is no right or wrong. Yes apparently it lowers risk of SIDS but so does sleeping baby on back and in your room for first 6 months...... BUT dummies can also be hard to get off a baby, push out teeth etc etc.... so very much personal choice. 

Im going with the flow on dummies. I wont give my baby one from the start... but if it becomes needed - fine.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy 34 weeks too Mitch!!


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo yes i forgot ur seeing her on thurs mitch, let me know what she says. I up the RLT to 2 cups tomo :dance: its yummy ;)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i agree with FT on the dummies, i plan to just go with the flow. i would say i would probably prefer for baby not to have a dummy but if the baby is very 'sucky' then im open to using one.

i didnt have a dummy and sucked my thumb and wrecked my teeth that way. braces for about 5 years!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> ooo yes i forgot ur seeing her on thurs mitch, let me know what she says. I up the RLT to 2 cups tomo :dance: its yummy ;)

I dont mind it either actually.....bit like vegetable water for the first few sips then gets to taste no bad at all...only on one cup at moment. Might just let mw know i went against her advice on further research :winkwink:

Also need to confess i skipped my nhs class on saturday......:nope:


----------



## emera35

waula said:


> swaddling: big no no up here at any age * Babies have no control over their own limbs to start with, so their hands flap about alot and they rake and hit themselves in the face all the time. It scares them and wakes them up constantly. Seems cruel not to wrap them up all snug like they are used to to me. Each to their own though *
> 
> hats: not to be used unless outside and cold (so why use them in hospital?!) *True, babies overheat easily, hats inside not a great idea after the first few days. In the first few days some babies (especially small or premature ones) can have trouble staying warm, so hats help. Thats why they use them in hospital, and also why you shouldn't really bother at home. You'll be able to tell if your baby is cold *
> 
> BF'ing: expect 1-2hrly feeds for first 3 weeks and it to take 30mins plus *Hmm, broadly accurate, ideally a newborn (up to 3-4 weeks old) needs feeding every 3 hours. A feed will generally take 10-20 minutes, maybe increasing a bit to 30-40 minutes as they grow and their tiny tummies get bigger (but then they will be able to go 3-4 hours between feeds). Sometimes they'll want to feed longer though  Best thing to do in my thinking is set an alarm for every 3 hours, wake them up by changing their nappy and then feed them, and gently burp them and they should dose off when they are full. Sometimes not though, sometimes they want feeding again right away, but generally if you wake them each 3 hours, then you'll get a guarenteed 1-1 1/2 hours to sleep in  It sounds a bit horrendous, but taken in perspective its really an extremely short period of yours and your babies life that you'll have to do this for  Also I used to try to fit in more feeds in the evening after 4 weeks, so feed each 1 1/2 hours from late afternoon to evening, then you have the chance of a 4 hour sleep for the first part of the night, which trust me feels AMAZING! *
> 
> nipple cream: to use or not to use?? one of the MW was adamant to rub in milk and leave to dry other one adamant on use of nip cream...
> * Hmm, some people have the point of view that breast milk fixes everything from babies with crusty eyes to sore nipples. Personally i think people get a bit carried away  Basically, don't put anything on your nipples, just wash them with warm boiled water and cotton wool like you would a newborn, and leave them to air dry. IF they get dry/sore/cracked etc then use Lansinoh or some other pure lanolin on them and slather it on as often as you like/can. Don't bother with any other type of nipple cream, they are all crap (unless you have a lanolin allergy, and then talk to the MW or doctors). I did put breastmilk on Roh's baby acne though, and it seemed to help *

:flower:


----------



## Nicnak282

Emera...you are fab at advising us new-timers and should write a book!!! I'd buy it!!! :thumbsup: xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks for the info emera!


----------



## Glowstar

I know I will sound like an old fart but it's true Waula...we have been doing this for years and while I agree there are advancements a lot of the basics still apply.

Nipple Cream - Never used it, had sore nips for a couple of days and then all OK. A lot depends on how quickly you master getting baby to latch on properly.

Hats - this is a new one on me...especially during hospital :shrug::shrug: I know babies lose most heat through their head but I was never advised to put a hat on either of my babies unless outside :shrug: 

Sleeping -mine were put to sleep on their backs and were always fine...so I will do the same this time.

Dummies - ahhhhh the whole nipple confusion debate :wacko: Mine both had dummies...neither of them are remotely goofy, have never needed braces and quite frankly have the kind of teeth people would pay for. Neither suffered from nipple confusion, it didn't stop them feeding BUT when you are BF every 1-2 hours and you know baby is basically using you as a dummy you'll appreciate the fact that a dummy helps them to pacify themselves and you get an extra hour where you can actually manage a shower! 
Both of mine were off them around 2 1/2 although that was a huge mistake for DD2 who immediately started sucking her thumb.....at age 13 she is STILL sucking her thumb :nope: 

Swaddling - I had one that liked to be swaddled and one that didn't......either way it didn't do them any harm :thumbup:


----------



## waula

u ladies are immense...thank you... xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Can i ask an honest question (i know i wont be judged on this).....but are any of you ladies considering NOT bf'ing and going straight to bottle? And why? Thought i would ask as i am seriously undecided whether bf is something i actually have a desire to do.

I would like to think that maybe i will give it a go.....but it still doesnt appeal


----------



## emera35

I have to agree with Glowie about the dummies :thumbup: I used a dummy with Roh from the day after we got home. I personally think nipple confusion is a bit over played. Introducing bottles too early if you want to BF is a bit of an issue as it can mess with supply, however, dummies are a whole other thing i think. I personally found they actually helped Roh feed more effectively. The dummy fulfilled his need to suck without constantly dripfeeding him milk, so that when we did the feeds each 3 hours he drank properly, filled himself right up, and being satisfied he'd take the dummy again and go happily back to sleep. So worked well for us :thumbup: Roh still has a dummy for sleeping, it doesn't leave his bedroom and he takes it out and hands it to me when i go and get him. If we are out he'll happily doze off without one. I'll stop him having them when he stops asking for it at bedtime. :shrug: All i'd say, is if a baby is really hungry, they damn well won't settle for a dummy!! :haha:

Also i should have mentioned with swaddling, whilst Roh loved it and it stopped him freaking himself out, my friends little girl HATED it and went mad every time she was swaddled. Its going to be pretty obvious if they like it or not, so play it by ear ;)


----------



## Glowstar

At the end of the day there is no right or wrong...there is YOUR way, that might not suit someone else...it just has to suit you and your baby and no one else.

I could tell you a million things but they have been relevant to me and what I did with my kids....they totally might not be relevant to any of you. I think it's important to gather information and then form your own opinion and do what is right for you. At some point someone will say to you.....'Ooooo I didn't do it like that'.....'when I had mine I used to....'

I know you will all be fantastic Mothers, as individual as your babies :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - swaddling, our antenatal midwife didn't seem convinced but a friend there has a mum who's been a neonatal nurse for years and highly recommends. I bought a couple of second hand blankets so will try it, I know not all like it.

Nipple cream - all my friends without exception have recommended lanisoh cream (sp?) so I've bought some and will see.

Hats - in hospital it's because they've just come out of a warm place so lose heat but midwife said never to have a hat on indoors once you're home as that's how they cool down. Biggest problem they see is being too hot not too cold.

Ate a lasagne that was too big now I feel really bloated and sick! 

WT - congrats on a date!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch after BF my other two I am going straight to formula this time.

It has to be what works for YOU it doesn't matter what anyone else is doing. It doesn't make you any less a Mother in any way shape or form. Please go with what is in your heart and what you think will work for you :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## waula

mitch - no judgement on here don't worry!! personally i'm up for BFing, used to be a bit squeamish about it but can't wait to give it a try...not going to have bottles etc in but if it doesn't work out after 3-4 weeks or if LO not gaining then onto FF no worries... xx


----------



## emera35

Glowstar said:


> At the end of the day there is no right or wrong...there is YOUR way, that might not suit someone else...it just has to suit you and your baby and no one else.
> 
> I could tell you a million things but they have been relevant to me and what I did with my kids....they totally might not be relevant to any of you. I think it's important to gather information and then form your own opinion and do what is right for you. At some point someone will say to you.....'Ooooo I didn't do it like that'.....'when I had mine I used to....'
> 
> I know you will all be fantastic Mothers, as individual as your babies :thumbup::hugs:

Well said! I'll happily tell you all what i think and what i did, i hope it is useful in parts, but Glowie is dead right!!! You'll all work out your own "best" way to do things :) Plus, every child is different, so who knows, i'm most likely going to be learning everything all over again with the rest of you. :baby:


----------



## Nicnak282

Cheers glowie!!! You lovely mums are such a massive help to us newies! Means a lot xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> Mitch after BF my other two I am going straight to formula this time.
> 
> It has to be what works for YOU it doesn't matter what anyone else is doing. It doesn't make you any less a Mother in any way shape or form. Please go with what is in your heart and what you think will work for you :winkwink::hugs:

Thanks glow and waula.....

Glow - have you made a decision on which formula? And powder or ready made milk? 

I would like to think lo will take to bf and i will love it.....i just cannot envisage that hapoening but i am determined not to stress about it and see how the mood takes me after she is born


----------



## emera35

Mitch - Can't give you a perspective on FF, as Roh went from BF to cows milk in cups, so i've no experience. I'm expecting to BF again this time, and i'll admit the thought of FF scares me, because i wouldn't know what i was doing, where as i know where i'm at with BF. I found it easy and free, and as i'm naturally quite lazy, that suits me well! :haha:
I know my SIL BF for a few days, hated it and so my niece was FF and has always been really happy and healthy. She felt guilty and tried BF again with my nephew, i think it made her unhappy doing it though, so she's changed over to FF again and is much happier.
Like you said, maybe give BF a bash, see if you find you like it more than you expected, if not then switch over, and be happy with your decision knowing it was the right thing for you? :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch I am going with Aptamil. It's the most expensive but I've heard good things about it from friends. I've bought some small cartons to take into hospital and one tub to start off with, in case it doesn't suit, I'm using Avent bottles. 

Emera - you give great advice, way more current than mine...I feel like a newbie starting all over again :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies.....i have bought some aptamil cartons ready made for the hospital just in case....our hospital didnt do maternity tours and havent asked if they provide formula if needed. I think alot of policies depend on whether you give bf a try and then have to ff....rather than go straight to it. Best to be on safe side. I also have avent steriliser and bottles which i got ages ago.....may need more bottles if i go ff fulltime.


----------



## emera35

I used Avent bottles for when Roh had expressed milk, i liked them. Really easy to clean! :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Righty ho....thanks for the bf and ff advice girls...going to love you and leave you and get some kip :sleep:

Catch you tomorrow i am sure xxxxxx


----------



## crowned

Mitch, I'm hoping to BF, but if it doesn't work, I don't feel at all guilty switching to FF. I'm going to give it a good shot though, even just for the sake of BF being so much cheaper!!
Glowie and Emera, thanks for the advice and tips!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Grr.. I'm really starting to suffer badly with carpal tunnel particularly in my left hand.. Anyone got any ideas on what you can do.. Im sick of my hands being tingly and falling asleep!!


----------



## wondertwins

Evening, lads. Just a quick note to say I'm in the hospital due to contractions. They've given me a shot of something to make them stop plus 2 liters of fluid. But 2 hours later and I'm still having them so I'm not sure if I will get to go home tonight. 

Good news is babies are great and not bothered by any of it. And my cervix is still closed. I'll try to check in later but don't worry. I'm good. If anything significant happens, I'll have DH post to my fb page.


----------



## wouldluvabub

wondertwins said:


> Evening, lads. Just a quick note to say I'm in the hospital due to contractions. They've given me a shot of something to make them stop plus 2 liters of fluid. But 2 hours later and I'm still having them so I'm not sure if I will get to go home tonight.
> 
> Good news is babies are great and not bothered by any of it. And my cervix is still closed. I'll try to check in later but don't worry. I'm good. If anything significant happens, I'll have DH post to my fb page.

Wishing you the best of luck with whatever happens!! Weather they stay put or decide they want a February birthday!! Your in the right place anyway!!


----------



## Skadi

Good luck wt! 

Just home from the hospital now, I have to wash and dry all the dishes and then get together our dinner for tomorrow before I can even think about a shower. This is exhausting, I can't wait for her to get home so I can be new parent exhausted instead THIS.


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- :hugs: i cant even imagine how hard that all is!

wt- i hope those lil guys stay put :flower:

i wouldnt stress too much about all the details of what to do with your babies laddies. what works for some doesnt work for others and you will quickly realize how individual your LO's personalities are. i think any mom who has more than one and has had to do things differently with the next would agree. i have had a couple that hated swaddling and a couple that loved it. one that hated binkies/dummies and the rest loved them (also it wasnt hard to break them when it was time and they all have healthy straight teeth). you will notice when your baby is getting too warm with a hat on. some of mine it was a couple days and some a week or two. one of mine i had to have on a strict eating/sleeping routine or he would get really cranky, the rest were very easy going and slept/ate on demand. you can read a ton and get advice from many but what i believe works best is to be ready and open to anything. your LO will be unique to any other baby and you are unique to any other mom. be confident you are a great mom and that you can absolutely do this and you will do great.:thumbup: the most important thing is to love them. you will be naturally very focused on them and will make adjustments as you see fit.

mitch- FF was very easy for me. i kept everything by the bed at night so it was a breeze. our dishwashers sterilize bottles here so i didnt have to do that though and after 5 kids its really second nature to me. im trying BF to save money this time. of course i have issues from childhood, so i also know if i get in hospital and just find im really put off by BF, my LO will go straight to FF. i think our hospitals are different though and will provide formula. plus i still have an 11 month old at home on formula so i will be prepared at home already as well. we have different brands here so i cant really help on brands.


----------



## mitchnorm

Wt - ooooh good luck...hope the babies stay put over therek. Fingers crossed and big :hugs:

Blessed - loving your post...thank you. All babies are different and what works for one doesnt work for another......i know people try to help saying i did this, and i did it that way bu we have to go with what feels natural. As long as our babies are fed well, kept warm and clean and have lots of cuddles they will be happy and so will we :happydance:. Idealistic and sounds easy....i am sure its not.....we will all find our feet i am sure x x :kiss:

Blessed - i remember you mentioning ff and bf before and your reasons :hugs:. I am not worried about the cost so much i guess.....if its right for baby and me then thats all that matters. Watch this space....i may take to bf like a duck to.water :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Skadi said:


> Good luck wt!
> 
> Just home from the hospital now, I have to wash and dry all the dishes and then get together our dinner for tomorrow before I can even think about a shower. This is exhausting, I can't wait for her to get home so I can be new parent exhausted instead THIS.

:hugs:skadi...must be tiring. Any ideas when she can come home? Is it usual to keep them in until officially.gestational full term...therefore 37 weeks? Does that mean another 4-5 weeks?


----------



## lozza1uk

WT - hope you're ok And they stay put a bit longer! Will keep a close eye on FB just in case x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning,

good luck WT - hope the boys stay put!

hugs to skadi, do you have any idea how much longer she will have to stay at the hospital?

I really hope to be able to breastfeed for the usual reasons, good for baby, FREE!, convienant and on tap etc I have no probs changing to FF if i need to but i havent bought any bottles or a steriliser or anything. i take the view that if it doesnt work out we can call into mothercare/boots which are handily next to the hospital and pick some stuff up.

off to midwife this morning, will ask about whether the baby is head down and my clicky noises - if i remember! i seem to always forget what i wanted to ask when i get in.


----------



## waula

skadi :hugs: not long before you can be an at home mummy :hugs:

WT: hang in there babies!!! glad you are safe and being looked after well and the twins don't mind the contractions... xxx

cupcake - i sometimes get the clicky noises - normally corresponds to a kick to the ribs!

so...day one of maternity leave...and I've already made a enormous vat of bolognese!!! :happydance: 

got a ladies only NCT class 10-2 today and so now am making a quiche to take for shared lunch...Mitch - did you have a ladies only session?? what did it cover?? 

Happy wednesdays everyone...xxxx


----------



## wondertwins

4:04 a.m. and still awake... and still at the hospital. FYI magnesium sulfate is evil.

Cervix is soft but not dilating. They reduced contractions to ten min apart for awhile but they're back to five minutes apart. I may be stuck here until I delver... hopefully at 36 weeks. :cry: 

Sorry for typos. I'm typing with one hand on my iPad. :wacko:

Thanks for all the love and good wishes. Xoxo


----------



## mitchnorm

Wt - glad they seem to have things under control......and you are not dilating. Your body seems determined to hang onto those babies :happydance:. Scary that you may be in there for another 4 weeks though....but guess if that gives the best outcome, its totally worth it. Had you actually started mat leave....i seem to remember you were still working? Hope work have been good about everything :hugs: and thinking of you 3 (plus hubby i guess :winkwink:).

Waula - oh to be first day of mat leave aaaaah bliss. Will ask again how bored you are by friday :haha:. I didnt have any women only sessions with my nct ones....seems a little strange as they seemed to be keen on theguys being involved at every stage....even bf seseion they were keen for them to go and understand how they can help.with that aspect. Interested to see what they talk about......might be easier to make friends with thr smaller girls only group. How many in your sessions?


----------



## loolindley

WT - I hope you are ok? I bet you're feeling exhausted? By the sounds of it the boys are staying put for now, so lets hope it stays that way :hugs: Thinking lots of positive thoughts for you.

Skadi - It also sounds like you are exhausted :hugs: Can you have a word with your oh about helping a bit more, or is he in just the same state as you? It wont be long until you can be at home with your little girl. xxx

A bit late on the chat from last night, but BF, I'm going to give it a bash...mainly because it is free! Mitch, I too feel unsure about the thought of it, and if formula was free I would probably be doing that :shrug:, however it's not, so I am going to give it my best go. I really like the idea of OH sharing some feeds though, so am planning on expressing and letting him do one or two a day. I realise this is creating extra work, but in my mind, thats what I fancy doing.

Well, my fantabulous oh has finally got a job interview for a paid part time job :happydance: In the past month he has been getting really down about the lack of work, and he has spent 7 days a week applying for various positions, only to be turned down, or not hear anything back. He's got the interview tomorrow, so I will let you lads know how he gets on.

I've got my first SW weigh in either tonight or tomorrow morning (not sure which class I am going to yet). I know I shouldn't be bothered about how well I have done, but I have really kicked my ass into healthy town this week, so I hope I see a small loss. I am aware that baby weight will have put on a lb or two though...


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Just back from my 34 week midwife appointment and have explained away the occasional stabbing pains i've been getting around my pubic bone... the baby's head down and 2/5 engaged!:wacko: Apparently the pains are "fixing pains" as it gets its head well into the pelvis. She's reassured me it doesn't mean its coming early, i could still go overdue (and the baby could in theory still somersault to breech, but its unlikely as the weight of its head makes that hard work:thumbup:)

I measured 32cm, but apparently that's OK. Because its head is in my pelvis, she can't now measure that bit, so my fundal measurements will be a bit lower, although should still increase each time. 

Asked about RLT and apparently NHS can't officially recommend until 37 weeks just in case, but she said she knows lots of women who have taken it earlier and have found it really helps in improving the efficiency of contractions. She hasn't come across anyone that it brough on early labour for (and even though people have tried taking it to bring on labour, that hasn't worked) so I might pop to the shop later.

She also told me about some pregnancy vitamins called "healthy start vitamins" that are for pregnancy & BF, and I can get them from the baby clinic for 91p for 56 tablets!:thumbup: Way cheaper than the supermarket ones and these are government produced so contain the RDA for Vit D, C & folic acid (which she said is good for preventing anaemia, not needed now for spinal development obviously).

so all in all, a good visit! :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for your take on the whole BF/FF conversation Loo.....i am seriously undecided...I certainly want OH to take some of the feeds therefore expressing is a definate.....however my boss (who has 5 young children - incl 2 sets of twins) said that she combined BF and FF and her babies were happy with that so that may be a good option too. Depends what baby likes eh?? :haha:.
Congrats on OHs job :happydance: must be a big relief!! And good luck at SW...you'll do great.....you sound alot happier which is great to hear (or read more appropriately):happydance:

Lozza - sounds like a great mw appt.....that recommendation of 37 weeks for RLT makes sense then....I was confused but if its just something they have to say, thats fine. I will continue with one cup a day and perhaps just be careful about my ramp up:haha:. I sooooo hope my baby is head down....mw appt tomorrow at 3.30pm for me :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Lozza great about baby being engaged, its good to know they are in the right position :thumbup: Here those healthy start vitamins are free and offered more a each appointment. That's new from last time!

WT - hope they manage to stabalise everything for you! :hugs: I'm sure being stuck in hospital for weeks is going to suck, but its also the best and safest place to be and they can look after you and the boys :)

Argh what else was I wanting to say, there was loads :(

Oh Blessed, loved your post, I still have loads to learn about being a mum! :) I'm glad I do really, I enjoy the journey :) definitely worked out just from having one child tha being open minded and flexibe is crucial though :)

Hmm, now I've gone totally blank, sure my brain is decaying :wacko:

Yay my shelves arrived his morning, we'll hang tthem later!

All the walking I did yesterday was a mistake, I'm in loads of pain today and had a terrible night, it was agony each time I moved :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Secret Stork wrapped up and ready to go.....:happydance:

Just got to try and get my butt out the door to the post office....its tooooo cold!!!!!!!!!:cold:

EDIT - just to add that I bought some banana flavoured milk in M&S which is yummy!


----------



## lozza1uk

I've still not bought half of my secret stork! We've got until the 8th to post it though right? I will try and pop out today! It's freezing here too!


----------



## emera35

2 days to go till i'm in my longest pregnancy!!


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> 2 days to go till i'm in my longest pregnancy!!

:happydance: congratulations Emera!!! :thumbup:

Lozza - I am having trouble lifting myself out the house and even more problems with doing any work from home :nope:. Yeah and posting til 8th Feb


----------



## firsttimer1

*Good morning lads.... we can now officially say ''WERE HAVING BABIES NEXT MONTH!''* :happydance:

*Mitch* - on BFeeding; i seriously considered going straight to bottle but in the end thought i would give BFeeding a go. Im not too sure why i changed my mind - perhaps just to see if i like it... to see if its as bad as i imagine... as i will be honest - i DONT like the thought of Bfeeding. And if I DOOOO bf, i will be stopping at 6 months as i cant bare the thought of an older child Bfeeding. I dont LIKE the idea that my mum Bfed me. I would -in an ideal world - express milk into a bottle.... but that takes more energy / time etc. and even then i will feel like a milking cow. So i do not look down on those who go straight to bottle, and i wont rule it out if Bfeeding just doesnt work - OR if it freaks me out soooo much on the day that i cant even try it :hugs:

*WT - *rest well in there hunni and im glad the twins are totally oblivious! :haha: however, would they really keep you in until 36 weeks??? i hope not hun...but if they do... think of what you will have at the end :dance:

*Cupcake/waula* - enjoy your mw appt / ladies only NCT class :hugs:
*
Loo's husband *- :happydance:

*Loo-* Gd luck at your weigh in; but rermember even if your weight is the same - youve still lost. Like you say, its baby getting porky... not you ;)

*Lozza-* how exciting that the baby is engaged!! so that DOESNT mean they will come early/on time? thats a shame heehee. Cant wait for my appt on friday. Yeh, 32 on fundal sounds perfect seen as baby has dropped :dance:
Thanks for asking about RLT - i thought that would be the case. :) glad i started it at week 32 now... im upping to two cups a day...one down...one to go... :)
Also - im still waiting on part of my SS pressie too... so dont worry xxx

*Emera *- YAY for longest pregnancy ever for you in just TWO DAYS time...! :dance:


----------



## Glowstar

Morning gorgeous gals!

WT - I really hope the boys stay put for a while longer. Sending positive vibes that they do but just in case I am sure they will be FINE if they come now :hugs::kiss:

Skadi - I can only imagine the tired and stressful roller coaster you are on now...hopefully she will be home within a couple of weeks? Have they given you any ideas?

Lozza - yay for a great MW appointment. Think my first was head down and engaged around same time...she decided to stay and extra 2 weeks! 

Waula - enjoy your class today :thumbup: 

Well I am off sick so wondering what to do with myself. I didn't sleep great, as per usual. I'm a bit worried about the trace they did yesterday and worried there is something wrong with baby because I didn't have any of the testing done :cry::nope: Paranoid I know.
Wouldn't mind but the MW said we are looking for HB to stay above a baseline of 110. Of course my LO's kept fluctuating and frequently dropped to between 100-110 and then would shoot back up to between 120-150 depending on wether he was moving...which he did ALOT! She called the consultant in who had a look and said she was happy because his heart rate kept recovering quickly...I'm still worried though :nope:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks FT - sounds exactly like me. My mum FF both me and my brother and we have turned out OK...yes there is a cost consideration but that wouldnt be a primary reason for me to BF for sure. I just dont think i like the idea....BUT never say never. I will try anything once....but Aptamil is definately coming into the hospital with me :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi laides nothing much happning over here off 2 order a tv unit today and so wallpaper for my living room :D

secret storky is on its way :D


----------



## Glowstar

WTF! I'm still a Squash :brat:

Worried my SS won't get there in time and I posted it yesterday :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Hope all you lovely Girls are doing well ~ :flower:

Sorry I dont get to read back now & tbh I dont think I will ever get time too.....Well mayby when the LOs are starting school :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Glow *- nothing i can say will make you stop worrying, so just remember that a consulatant is very good at what they do and if they had any worries you would have been kept in etc :hugs: so try to distract yourself ... put on a film, make some lunch (nice and fatty of course) and if you need to worry outloud / rant / cry - then we are here. But its all going to be just fine :) xxxx 

And there is nothing wrong with being a squash :haha: do you remember when we were all apple pips?? :haha:

*danielle -* nice to see you hunni! OOOoooo i love wallpaper shopping :dance: Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG. its nearly noon??? i havent even had a shower :sick: :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks FT :hugs:

Neither have I...minger that I am...still tramping about in my PJ's!! might get dressed and go treat myself to a Costa :thumbup: and while I think about it...Greggs for lunch :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am not showered either......have considered it but then thought NAH!!!:haha:

Have to pop out later - bit of food shopping and SS posting....so will get a shower but skip the hair wash :haha:


----------



## emera35

FT I found it interesting what you said about not wanting to BF after 6 months. That's exactly what I thought too. I never didn't like the idea of breastfeeding, I guess in my head I thought, "well BF is just how you feed a baby, and formula is for if you can't BF" thats all I really knew about the whole thing (very simplistic and naïve in retrospect!) So I suppose it didn't really occur to me that there was even a choice involved. I also just assumed that at 6 months you started feeding them food and stopped feeding them milk, and people who carried on after that were all a bit hippy-ish! :haha: Anyway, when it came to it, 6 months came and went and I didn't find it weird, and the thought of stopping seemed wrong as Roh definitely didn't seem like an older child by then, but totally still like a baby. :shrug: admittedly we didn't feed in public much after 6 months, mostly as he'd get distracted and pop of to look around, so I got bored of sitting in cafes with a boob hanging out! :dohh:

I guess my point is 2 things, first, once you start it feels really normal really fast, or it did for me anyway, I guess if it doesn't then that's a sign that maybe its not your thing, I don't know? And secondly, my little story goes to show exactly what Blessed and Glowie have said, you should decide about things once you get there and make your own unique decisions about what works for you. Don't base your choices on what you thought before or what anyone tells you :)


----------



## emera35

Ooh Glowie Costas and Greggs sound soo good! I haven't eaten this morning yet, think I'm still in recovery from the Dominos last night! :shock: I could kill a costas iced coffee though, they are like coffee slush puppies, yum! I'm going through a weird craving phase for absolutely icy ice cold drinks!


----------



## emera35

Oops triple post, but bumpy is definitely still back to back today and is currently pushing all 4 limbs out, and I can see 4 obvious lumps in my bump! In my mind she's attached to the inside of my tummy like those teddies you get for car windows with the suckers on each paw! Its making me giggle! :haha:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Morning ladies 
Just catching up 
WT - Hope those little ones stay in there longer - rest and we are all thinking of you 

Emera - Thanks for the advice - i agree with niknak i would buy the emera baby book 

Mitch ( and the other ladies whom mentioned FF & BF) - im with you all want to give BF my all but i do have a back up plan although i would love for us to be able to breastfeed natuarally.

Skadi - You are really an inspiration - after everything you guys are going through you are keeping going. You're a great mummy 

Loo - Just keep in thoughts of how you feel and how well you have done this week - when i put on and i have every week of my pregnancy i like to look back and see all the goodness my body has got 

Ladies i havent even though of RLT - i know my friend drunk i regliously - went late and had a very long birth but i think i need to do some research into it 

Im finding maternity leave pretty lonely - we have lots to do and im being kept busy but im constantly on the phone to my mum as just needing some company 

L xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmm yup a shower just doesnt appeal today :haha: but i will.... later :) Im lucky that i have curly hair as it only needs washing every third day! If i washed my hair every day it would be a giant fuzzy fro LOL

*emera *- i get what your saying about Bfeeding and i will as much as poss go with the flow, but its VERY unlikely i will go past six months anyway due to returning to work etc. and honestly - i was soooo against Bfeeding that even agreeing to it for 6 months is a stretch for me. I honestly think im doing it cos its free...and DH wants me to. I cant say i have any real desire for myself. and altho its good for the baby - i believe formula is good now too. and given that im uncomfy with the fact that my mum BF me - i certainly dont want it to be a long thing with my own child. I know plenty of people would say ''thats just silly'' - but its just how i feel :hugs:

*glow* - if i had my car i would totally drive into town for a subway now :( cant walk though as im scared my hip will go :cry: 

speaking of which - got my first zumba class tomo after three weeks of missing it (due to antenatal) ... i forsee doing lot of arm movements and not moving my legs in my future! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - sounds like you have a lttle gymnast in there :haha:

FT - totally agree with you on BF and FF preference. Hubby not fussed on whether I BF or not....he wants to get involved (and can do with expressed or bottle) but wants me to do what makes me happy. We shall see

Vita - I cant wait to finish work but I think it will be weird trying to fill my days with something other than just eating :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning lads!

WT - you're in the right place - fingers crossed your beautiful boys stay put hon!!! Thinking of you :hugs: xx

Ahhh Glowie...hope you're ok hon and keep your mind busy, I'm sure the consultant is looking after you!! :hugs: xx Also what have you done...I *NEEEEED *a lovely Costa's and a vegatable pasty from Gregg's too!!!! :brat: but it is much toooo cold to brave going out!!! (also I am still in my slobby yoga pants and not showered as yet...minging bugger I know!! :haha:)...

...but in my defence I have done a huge pile of ironing, another load of laundry *and *wrapped my Secret Stork pressie ready to be posted tomorrow - YAY!! 

Off to our 2nd NCT session later...hubby really enjoyed last one so hope he keeps the enthusiasm up! :thumbup: 

Can't remember who said it blush:) but we have also missed out on attending NHS Parentcraft sessions as they are apparently full-up! It followed a game of telephone tennis for a month - they are only open on a Wednesday (WTF) so when you call you have to leave a message and they then call you back around 5.58pm on Wednesday and if you miss it (which we did :dohh:) they leave a message saying sorry they missed you! Last week we were driving to NCT Class so hubby rang them back less than a minute later...and surprise, surprise the ansaphone was on once more!!! They'd obviously rang whilst putting their coat on and going home!!! :growlmad::nope: Not happy bunnies but hopefully the NCT ones are sufficient...and I hope I don't go into labour anyday but Wednesday as they won't be there!!!! GULP...:wacko:

Catch you later xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

urm... so another weird question from me :haha:

they warn you that during pregnancy your body hair may grow faster - be it on the face, legs, arms etc.... but have any of you noticed its slowed down?? Like, my leg hair is pretty non existant???

anyone else??


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak - we missed our NHS parentcraft class - was all day Saturday and it was after 5 weeks of weekend commitments....college and NCT classes and we just fancied having a weekend completely free. We were only going to meet new people and feel the NCT class was sufficient. I think the NHS ones would be more of the same but perhaps a different point of view....I can get that from the ladies on here and reading books :haha:. The lie in was worth it.

I really do need to shower......stinky ha ha


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> urm... so another weird question from me :haha:
> 
> they warn you that during pregnancy your body hair may grow faster - be it on the face, legs, arms etc.... but have any of you noticed its slowed down?? Like, my leg hair is pretty non existant???
> 
> anyone else??

YES totally and what is there is soooo soft and not prickly. I was chatting to hairdresser last time I was there (about the hair on my head not general body hair :haha:) and she said that although hair is known to thicken in pregnancy it grows ALOT slower due to baby taking all the nutrients etc. I have noticed my hair hasnt grow as much between cuts.

When it comes to bikini line.....I have not got a clue...I cant see it!!!:cry:...though I know I desperately need a wax before birth.....thinking how close I can push it to date


----------



## firsttimer1

It will be interesting to see if those carrying :blue: bumps have the same thing regarding body hair :)

at least i feel normal now - me and my odd questions :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

double post x


----------



## mitchnorm

Right whoever mentioned Costa and Greggs has started something.......

It has inspired me to get in the shower and out of the house.....off to Sainsburys....WHY!!??? Cos they have a Starbucks in it....mmm decaff cappuccino and skinny blueberry muffin...I think so :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

I think my hair's growing slower. Definitely less is falling out from my head when I brush - normally i moult loads, and haven't had to clean the plug hole after washing my hair for ages! It apparently all falls out afterwards though.

FT - I'm lucky like you, only have to wash my hair every few days, seem to be able to stretch to 5-6 days at the moment which is great!

You've all made me hungry too so when i've finished a conference call i'm currently listening to i'm going to walk into town where there's a pancake van and get a nutella pancake! I was too stuffed for dessert last night so I have a gap to make up!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ive just finished a huge toasted bagel and jam - needing to go to the shop but it will wait until tomz - meeting a friend for lunch at starbucks tommorow - skinny blueberry defo all the way mitch

Lx


----------



## emera35

I hear you on the head hair thing. Mine feels much thicker, and hardly any falls out, and i'm the same in that it hasn't grown much at all! I do remember about 2 months after Roh was born i felt like all my hair was falling out. There would be a TON of it on the pillow every morning, and the shower plughole totally blocked every day :shock: It was really freaky! 
Body hair wise, hmm, haven't noticed a significant change, except my facial hair (from PCOS, joy :( ) has slowed down a bit, which is lovely! (haha, that sentence makes it sound like i grow a big beard every day! :rofl:)
I did have a blind trim of the old garden the other day though with a pair of scissors! :blush: I'm definitely not going anywhere near there with a razor until i can at the very least see my own feet again, but i figured at least it can be short, if not neat!

FT - I think you should do whatever you want as far as feeding your baby goes. Whatever feels right to you. I don't think anyone else has a say in it really, including OH. It may be both of you's child but its your body, and so you get to make that call in my opinion! :hugs:

Just ate my leftover waffle with chocolate dip from Dominos last night, i feel happier!

OH has broken his drill putting up the shelves, so thats all drawn to a halt :dohh: He's now about to go out power tool shopping, so he's literally going to heaven! :haha: Never seen him so pleased about something breaking!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks emera :hugs:

Yer i knew our head hair stopped falling out (my pal warned me) and im not looking forward to when it does start again after pregnancy, as i already malt like a pet! But everything i read said excess body and facial hair :shrug: Obv not true then!!

On the topic of lady bits... are u all just trimming down there before your due date? Thats all right?? LOL

and sorry to now mention food in the same breath... but im sooooooooo hungry and want to get out... that i may brave a walk to the local tesco..... bit scared of hip though ..... :wacko:


----------



## emera35

:lol: FT as far as trimming "down there" goes, hell, anyone who has a look at that area (MW, doctors, etc ) isn't going to give a crap if you have a forest or a neat landing strip! There is no requirement to do anything at all! Other than your personal preference obviously.
For me personally, i've abandoned all effort or chance of "shaping" but from experience i want it to be pretty clipped back, as when its all sore afterwards it makes it a ton easier to keep yourself all fresh and clean :thumbup: Maybe a bit TMI, but its the little things that make a difference! If you have a c-section i think they shave the top bit off, and i know years ago they used to shave you when you went into labour as a matter of course. Its not necessary though and they don't do it anymore :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just a quick log in as im at work 

Waula - our ladies only NCT class included breastfeeding (we had a seperate session witht the guys too), pelvic floor exercises, stitches and generally what to expect to happen to your body post birth (aka the gross stuff)

Midwife app good although different midwife again. baby is head down right near/on my pelvic bone. baby is back to back at the mo but hopefully will change around before the birth! and midwife had never heard of clicking from the womb or baby. im not concerned though just thought i would ask. 

next midwife app is at home to discuss the birth plan - yay! sounds real.

got the health visitor coming over tomorrow. not really looking forward to that. i think it will be a lot of questions...

hair growth - def slowed down and hair very soft too. i like!

have a productive afternoon you lazy lot. i got to get on with work... boo x


----------



## emera35

Oh, and same as you FT i'm hungry for specific things and really want to go out, but i genuinely can only just hobble to the loo and back today, so there is no chance :(


----------



## firsttimer1

great i will just literally give it a trim then using a mirror heehee xxx

*cupcake* - glad ur class included alot of info! and BOO for having work to do... being lazy is the way forward ;)

*emera* - i just went had a quick shower and put my clothes on, when i got out of shower my hip started tingling.... so no little walk for me :( getting a bit depressed about it :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies, just caught up.

WT - Keeping you in my thoughts, I hope those contractions go away and you are able to go home soon. And if not, you are in the right place and those babies are big enough now that things should be just fine :flower:

Glow - I hope you can keep your mind busy today so you don't worry too much, I hope things go well and your lo is ok.

Skadi - I bet your exhausted, I can't imagine going from home to hospital to visit your lo must be hard work. But I bet it's worth it, i hope it wont be long now before you can take her home.

Mitch - I plan to BF but have also stocked up on some formula just incase things don't work out. Everyone is different, I plan to just go with the flow of things and see how it turns out. My suggestion to you to save you some money, I went onto a bunch of different formula brand websites and 'subscribed' to their site... basically just giving my email address... in turn I got a bunch of freebies sent to me. I've got a ton of free formula in my cupboard for future and all I need to get now is some bottles. Well worth the occasional email I get from the companies that I can chose to read or not.

FT - I've also noticed my body hair slow down in growth, esp my leg hair. I go like every 2 weeks shaving it now lol. The only hair I find still growing is the hair on my belly! I never had much hair on my belly before (being a red head its so light) ... but now its really long! Anyone else get belly hair they never really had before. 

As for the forest, I've managed to keep it tidy lately, but I can't see it anymore so am not really too concerned about it lol! It must have been comical to see me trimming last time, trying to peer around my bump, wasn't easy haha. I will try to have it trimmed decently before going to hospital but you never know what they may happen. 

Emera - glad you mentioned that they no longer shave you, I know my mom brings that up every now and then! lol... I never really thought it was necessary unless you were having a c-section.


----------



## emera35

FT :hugs: I find it depressing too, i don't own a car and usually walk everywhere. Not being able to get out and about is sooo frustrating for me! I just keep thinking its all for a good cause and its not forever, these things tend to resolve themselves pretty much immediately after you give birth. Also, more good news is often once the babies head engages it helps to stabilise the pelvis, so it can really reduce the pain and problems :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - i wish you had the 'goodfood network'; im watching the Roux Legacy and Michel Snr and Alain Roux are cooking together for first time in 25 years.... its hilarious and so heart warming! and making me hungry too :dohh: I wish tesco did a takeaway service :haha:

Joanna - well ur having a :blue: so have proven that hair slowing down on legs etc is just a preggo thing - and not an indication of what flavour we are baking heehee ;) yep i have hair on my tummy. Luckily (being a dark head) its very sparse and very light. PHEW. its something i do NOT wish to keep when Digger has made her/his arrival :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey laddies

Back from London and totally knackered. I spent the day shadowing my mentor which was totally awesome, it lasted from 8:30am to 7:30pm and with a lot of walking! Still, it was the perfect end to a program that has been great for personal development. The mountain buggy made it back with me and just need to make the final leg home on the train. I can't decide whether to be bothered about pram superstition with it being in the house. I guess I don't get any choice.

Glowstar, really really sorry to hear about your scare, I hope you are spending the day gently and though I'm sure you're worrying, that you can do something relaxing and nurturing. 

Same for you WT, I'm so sorry you're in hospital even though it's the best place to be. Stop you naughty contractions please!!!!

I do plan on breastfeeding, to me, it's what my body was partly made to do but like anything, I shan't be rule rigid about it all. No point, my body will do what it wants to and I'll go with the flow. Now believe me, for someone who has been verrryy rigid about their body, this mentality is new to me but feels good.

I agree on the hair thing. Head hair is thick and doesn't drop out so readily at the moment. Leg hair ha hardly grown and faded lighter.


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - glad you had a great time with your mentor! As for prams in the house... i dont buy into superstition myself, although ours is being stored at my MIL's as my dad insisted on it! :haha: silly really :shrug: why the pram? why not all the other baby stuff in the house :shrug: LOL

But then ive never been one for superstition... my lucky number is 13!!!


----------



## emera35

Ooh, FT that show sounds great! You do know that Tesco's deliver, right?! :haha: Admittedly not right away, but you could always do yourself an order of lovely yummy treats and then look forwards to it arriving in a day or two! :haha:

MsC, good to hear the London trip was so worthwhile! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

HI lads! 

Loving the pube chat. I might brng a razor into the birthing pool with me hahaha. 

Shall I make these? https://www.donutrecipes.co.uk/bread-machine.html


----------



## emera35

Wish someone had told me about the pram superstition! We had ours when i was about 6 months last time and had it up and playing with it, wheeling it round the house etc! :haha: Maybe its just bad luck for the pram, as the poor thing looks very much worse for wear 22 months down the line! I could have saved that pram months of suffering and abuse if i'd stored it somewhere else! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Ooh, FT that show sounds great! You do know that Tesco's deliver, right?!

Oh yeh - thats a classic moment of baby brain if ever i had one :haha: My DH is going to take me to little local one tonight so i can get a new preg magazine and some snacks - all in prep for tonights OBEM! wonder what they will have in store for us this time? :rofl:

*BTW.... why is Missy*? has she been on lately? I panic when missy, WT and emera do not check in because you are all more prone to early delivery/etc!!!


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> Shall I make these? https://www.donutrecipes.co.uk/bread-machine.html

Duuur, yes!! Then once they are made get yourself round here with a box full, lady!!! :munch:


----------



## firsttimer1

HAHAHAHA missy how freaky is that???!!! and i love that i was worried about you and your opening line was about pubes!!! :rofl:

as for the donuts...... well, DUUUUH! of course you should make them! and then send some my way please! Just sugar on top please... no icing or anything for me... wouldnt want to be a pig ;)


----------



## loolindley

Hi Lads!!!!!!!

Well, you laddies who are still sat around unshowered and in pj's...what a discrace!! You would NEVER catch me doing that :rofl::rofl:

Mitch - I have just been to Tesco's and bought 3 cartons of the ready made Aptimal first milk just in case my boobs are not plumbed up after my reduction/I feel like it's not for me. Was it you who suggested Aptimal (sp?) There were so many. SMA is the brand I have heard of, but dont know anyone who uses it?

I would kill for a greggs/starbucks/dominoes right now. I just had slimming world quiche (with no pastry/milk/cheese WTF!!!!!!) for my lunch. It was...um..........fine.

MsC - Our pram has been at my Mum's since the new year, and as we are living there too, I guess we didn't have a choice either! :shrug: I wouldn't worry!

Are jobs like busses? My OH just got a phone call from a hotel asking him to come for an interview at 3.30 for the Bar Managers job. Huzzah! Keep fingers/toes/arms crossed please!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha! That is so so weird. I love how you're all serious and i'm a pube monster. OH has toothache so i've been trying to look after him plus not vomit every time i move. Honestly, who knew that morning sickness could ONLY occur in the 3rd tri!

OK, that's done it. Once OHs tooth is better I'll think about doing the donuts (or maybe for my blesssingway on sunday)

Regarding early delivery, i'm pretty sure i'll go overdue. WT - how exciting that you might be able to meet your lovely boys soon. I hope you're ok. 
xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo* - so your quiche consisted of....... flour??? (edit: mmmm you said no pastry...so what the hell WAS in it??) :haha: and YAY for your DH ! :happydance:

*Missy * - whats a blessingway? 

wish i had some dohnuts - i checked the ingredient list and i dont have eggs :nope: BOO! *I NEED FOOOOOOOOOOD! *


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Has anyone else been having dairy cravings? There is nothing better to me right now then a huge tall glass of cold milk mmmm.... I'm at work and just went to the cafeteria to buy some milk and its 2%! lol... I usually only by 1% at home but I LOVE the taste of 2% right now, baby must be needing the extra calcium because this craving is very strong lol.


----------



## loolindley

Milk - BLEUGH!!!! :sick::sick: Now, give me a nice pasty...thats another story!! Gawd, how Northern do I sound?? :haha::rofl:

My 'syn free' quiche was the least fun quiche ever. It had all sorts of veg, and some bacon, then the bit that is normally cheesy and creamy was 3 eggs blended with fat free cottage cheese. Pour that over the veg, and bake. No base. Thats usually the best bit...I LOVE pastry!!! It was ok :haha: I'll appreciate it at weigh in tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - yup lately ive been having two bowls of cereal a day so that i can have the milk :haha:

I just went and raided the kitchen after deciding i MUST have a donut (knowing full well i dont have any!) - and the sweetest thing i could find was 'sweet popcorn'. The thing is, my DH is the ''popcorn chef'' of the house and ive never made it ('made' used loosely here as u just stick it into a microwave)... and i managed to BURN IT!!! :cry: Im now picking out the white bits from a sea of burnt popcorn :cry:


----------



## loolindley

*snigger*


----------



## MissyBlaze

A Blessingway is a ceremony which celebrates the transition to motherhood. I've made mine less hippyish than it sounds and i think it will be less of a ceremony and more of a party. 

https://www.rebeccabatesdoula.co.uk/blessingway.php

Basically it's my girls coming over, reading nice things, me talking about my fears and then us burning them! Them massaging me and painting/photographing my bump and then eating LOADS of food. YUM. 

FT, that is devastating. I find that it's useful to keep a stock of pop tarts in the house because they're a bit gross, but when you need something sweet they really hit the spot!


----------



## mitchnorm

Well you ladies must have read my mind with your pube chat, i have been 'tidying' but always planned to get just one more wax before due date. Couldnt wait and just booked in for Monday at beauty salon. Poor girl...i dont think its too shocking down there....but have gone for ano expanded wax rather than usual brazilian ha ha. 

Just done food shopping....i really shouldnt do by myself. Now sat in starbucks with coffee and muffin to rest before pushing stuff to car and home. Knackered and baby feels LOW!!! Really heavy in lower tummy. Have ingredients for triple chocolate muffins and a lemon and poppy seed loaf.....yum!

Regards milk...cant stand the stuff but randomly picked up banana flavour milk last night. Weird!!!

Posted secret stork.....i am done wooop x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> Joanna - yup lately ive been having two bowls of cereal a day so that i can have the milk :haha:
> 
> I just went and raided the kitchen after deciding i MUST have a donut (knowing full well i dont have any!) - and the sweetest thing i could find was 'sweet popcorn'. The thing is, my DH is the ''popcorn chef'' of the house and ive never made it ('made' used loosely here as u just stick it into a microwave)... and i managed to BURN IT!!! :cry: Im now picking out the white bits from a sea of burnt popcorn :cry:

I seem to burn popcorn a lot too! Never use the sensor popcorn button on the microwave as it just burns the popcorn. What works for me is to just listen to the popcorn popping and when there isn't an abundance of pops, just a few pops going then its done. You may have quite a few kernels left but it wont burn.


----------



## waula

Hi Lads,

Loving the lady garden chat too - might have had a "blind trim" :blush: down there the other day and ended up nearly bald - DH found it hilarious... :haha: Think i'm going to "treat" myself to a wax session on 1st March to get prepared - i know it doesn't really matter for giving birth and will be the last thing on my mind but i'm assuming if we need stitches it would need to be shaved first??

NCT ladies class was lovely - think it was more of an opportunity for us ladies to chat...we covered physical/emotional changes, pelvic floor, birthing positions and breathing. also gave us a chance to air issues with partners that she'll then cleverly bring up with the mixed group such as reality of life with a baby, sex after birth, coping with less sleep... nct teacher said that 30mins gentle ball bouncing was all the pelvic floor exercises we needed to do pre-birth...ideal!

hair: leg hair not growing at all apart form around my ankles...head hair slow growing...

milk - can't get enough of the stuff - drunk a couple of pints a day since week 16... still on with my tinned peach cravings too!!! :wacko:

edit: mitch - "ano expanded wax" WTF????!!!! please tell me this is a typo!!!!! xx
so first day of mat leave going well...made 1.5kg of spag bol, nct class, walked dogs, going out for girly night tonight...might just pop off for a little snooze now...


----------



## loolindley

re Pubes - 

I am due my 4 weekly wax today (eyebrows/legs/bikini), but due to me moving, I had to cancel the appointment :cry:

My legs are fine, my eyebrows I can pluck the odd stray myself, but my bikini is driving me bonkers. I swear I have caught a couple on my knicker leg and ripped them out OUCH. I don't know if I want to go to a stranger to have it done properly, but I cant cope with this. Was thinking about some Immac around the edges as I seriously don't trust myself 'blind' with a razor! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

THOSE OF YOU WHO LAUGH AT ME IN MY HOUR HOUR OF POPCORN NEED.... YOU SHALL HAVE YOUR COMEUPPANCE!!! :devil: :haha:

*Joanna* - thank you for your helpful (*TAKE NOTE EVIL LADIES*) on how to avoid a popcorn disaster in the future.... i may try again tonight.... :hugs:

*Missy* - that sounds fantastic fun! What a great thing to do. Appart from the paint /massage the bump bit... but thats only because i hate massages LOL. 

*Mitch *- wow. well done you, very productive! Lemon loaf sounds lush.... i wonder if i could make coconut loaf... mmmmm.

*waula* - what are ur girlie night plans? enjoy your snooze :)

Im having a couple of girls over for a girls night on sat. Just a night in though. Im making a chicken, sweet pepper and chorizo casserole with sweet potato mash... and one of the girls is bringing a homemade white chocolate cake. Add to that a film which OF COURSE means (non-burnt) popcorn and lots of chocolate treats - we should have one calorific night!!! Im going to regret this when the time comes to lose all this weight.... and Loo will be laughing ;)


----------



## Glowstar

loving the pube chat!! :rofl:

I hadn't done mine in a few weeks...mainly because I couldn't see it anyway :blush: so on Saturday I used OH's Whal manscaping trimmer to give it a good going over. I sat in the the bath but on the edge with a mirror so I could kind of see. After I washed all the hair (there was a fair amount) down the plug hole and had a shower.......only thing is the water wasn't going down :shock: :rofl: my lady garden has obviously turned into a mammoth forest! 
I have just bought some sink and drain unblocker because the water still isn;t draining away properly :shock: :haha:


----------



## loolindley

:rofl: at your lady garden turning into a mamouth forrest :rofl: Having said that, I am probably the same, just in blissful ignorance!


----------



## loolindley

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Have just remembered that I never took out my piercing from 'down there' I guess I will be twinkling at the midwife then!!

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

*glow *- that is TOOOOO funny :rofl:

*loo *- hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha your pierced down there??! Love it!!!! 

this thread is a hoot.


----------



## Glowstar

Ooooo you kinky biatch Loo with a foof piercing :haha:


----------



## emera35

Waula they certainly didn't shave me when I had stitches :shrug: and as I was early I hadn't trimmed and it looked like forestry commission protected woodland down there I'm sure! To be honest, most the tearing happens internally, or on the labia or across the perinium and all those areas are hairless anyway. Plus they kindly stitched me from the inside (for neatness :haha:) so the stitching wasn't even visable from the outside! :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - i've only ever done popcorn on the hob. Stick some oil in a saucepan and heat until you hear it all popping (easiest with a glass lid), and keep shaking the pan so it doesn't stick.:thumbup:

Loo - the thought of a piercing down there is just "ouch":argh:

I've just wondered round town, enjoyed an amazing nutella & banana crepe and managed to buy a few basics - cotton wool balls (200 should last me a few days?!:shrug:), 7 up to 1 month vests, 7 up to 3 month vests, 2 hats and a pack of 5 muslin cloths, all from M&S which was surprisingly reasonable! I now feel like i'm sorted for the first few days:thumbup:

Oh, and FT - more food porn for you at the weekend, we're going to John Torode's restaurant in London on saturday night!


----------



## crowned

what a lovely chat you're having, ladies!!

I can't STAND when my lady garden starts to grown in - gets SO itchy, so I've been blinding swiping it with a razor every now and then to avoid that. Haven't sliced anything off yet, but I'm lucky that my bump isn't massive either so it's a bit easier. I don't know how you ladies let it grow in - makes me crazy itchy!!

Sent off my Secret Stork today - and glad I chose to add shipping on top of the gift cost, as shipping was nearly as much as our limit!! I could have gone for half that price, but then the package wouldn't have arrived for up to 2 months, which would be a real shame for the recipient. Oh well - glad it's sent, and can't wait for the person to get it!


----------



## mitchnorm

:haha::haha:Loving the foof talk.....got even worse during my drive back from Starbucks!!!!

Glow - loving the need for sink and plughole unblocker....get that Mr Muscle on it....:haha::haha:. I did do some trimming and ended up with hair all over the place.....

Waula - OK...thismay be TMI....I usually get a Brazilian but with everything taken off underneath and only a very small landing strip at the front. A normal bikini wax is just taking it off around the edges and down legs etc etc. They mentioned an expanded wax...which can only think is what I had last time which is somewhere in between.....not so close in on the underneath lips area :haha::haha: Gees I cant believe I am actually writing this......:blush:

And Loo with the pierced foof.....who'd have thought it eh?? :winkwink:


----------



## crowned

woohoo! Just realized I'm a honeydew now!


----------



## mitchnorm

My secret stork went overseas with standard air mail....hoping it doesnt take 2 months :wacko: Going to check post office website and see what they say


----------



## crowned

Airmail should be okay - it's surface mail that usually takes forever. When we lived in Korea, it could take up to 3 months to ship by boat (surface), but it was a lot cheaper too.


----------



## Glowstar

Yay Crowned!!! not that I'm remotely jealous because I am STILL a bloody Sqaush...aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Mitch - that's the kind of wax I would normally have :winkwink: a little fun size mars bar on top with everything off underneath. I might have to get OH to do all the 'fuzzy' bits around the top of my legs....but underneath if that makes sense because I don't think I can reach. Not so keen on him going near my bum hole though to be honest :rofl: especially because and this is a big TMI! I have an extra bit of skin that doesn't really belong there :shock: that's what having babies does to you ladies :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Mitch, I sent standard airmail too, let me know what it says!


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> Airmail should be okay - it's surface mail that usually takes forever. When we lived in Korea, it could take up to 3 months to ship by boat (surface), but it was a lot cheaper too.

Just checked - it says airmail is 7 days to rest of world (outside of Europe). Phew!!!:happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Mine went Standard Airmail too and I was told MINIMUM 5 working days :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza- your going to The Luxe????? no waaaaay - if so, i only mentioned to my mum literally last week about going there for a meal after the baby has arrived! (so i can have champagne :haha: ) ... how weird!!!

so jealous. OMG you have to tell me what you eat :)

I know - im soooo creepy when i talk about food. I think i need a job as a critic or something to rein myself in!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

I just wanted to say.....19,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emera35

Jeez 19000 posts about intimate hair removal, itchy knees, and food! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

:cry: Ive leaked onto my top :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> I just wanted to say.....19,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow!:happydance: Chatty bunch

I'm almost at 1,000 posts myself, since joining in July. Just shows how much work i've got done:blush:

FT - no, it's Smiths of Smithfield i'm going to? I'm guessing he's got more than one then! Will be a bit of a meat feast I think but after going out for dinner last night and feeling stuffed I might go for 2 starters instead of a main!


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> :cry: Ive leaked onto my top :cry:

:haha: sorry, it was just coming after Emera's post about how we'd written 19,000 posts of random stuff this fitted perfectly!:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, he has a few places yeh - just looked up where your going and it looks lush! i LOVEEEE meat and australian style food so your have to tell me what its like :)

lucky you!

totally feel like going out for a meal now. Of course i would now have to change my top first.... which is effort ;)


----------



## waula

Thanks Mitch! It was the "*ano *expanded wax" I needed clarifying :haha: but i'm guesssing a typo!!!! I go for normal wax, just have self sorted since pregnancy but think i may need a wax sort out before birth!

glowie - you make me laugh so much! where did the extra piece of skin come from!!!! LOL!!! actually you do not need to answer that!!! :haha: xxx

FT: is that you boob leaking?? amazing... not had that one yet... just massive pigmentation around nips...mmmm aren't we a lovely lot this afternoon!

right is it time for some pics??? maybe bump, pram and nursery updates???!!!

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

yer my boob :( ive leaked once before but was in bed... having a stain on your top is just NOT nice. :cry:

YUP - im due a bump piccie today so will go take one now, will re-post one of my nursery and the website image of the pram we chose :dance:


----------



## waula

right lads...here's me and bump today...here's a couple of nursery pics and one of our pram!!!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







34 side 3.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 10









nursery.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12









nursery2.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11









pram.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - your nursery looks fantastic - mine still looks a little like a dumping ground :nope: I want to make up the bed and put bumper on and everything but keeping it covered until ready for it to keep it pristine :haha: Also I still am doubting that this LO is a girl (stupid I know) so dont want to put up blinds and artwork yet which is not gender neutral.

I shall go get a bump pic now

(fab bump btw):happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - gorgoeus bump! and i love your nursey esp the tree :)

right going to post mine now... x


----------



## waula

Thanks about the nursery - really pleased with it... still haven't done labour bag/washed clothes/bedding yet so still behind u girls - saving it for my bored days!!! :winkwink:

Mitch I love the fact you're still in denial its a girl!!! are you going to tell midwives that "its" a girl when ur giving birth or are you keeping it from them too??! I think it'll be too hard to keep as a secret when i'm in labour!!! :haha:

Yay for bump pictures!!!! :coffee: xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Bump AND not sideways (I hope)

Waula - I think I will tell them that we THINK and have been told its a girl ha ha
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120201-00063.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glowstar said:


> Yay Crowned!!! not that I'm remotely jealous because I am STILL a bloody Sqaush...aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> :

Same here! I though I'd New Fruit today too! I guess we New Fruit next week.


----------



## firsttimer1

OK so here is my bump at week32 and then today at week34.... cant really tell a difference if im honest? which isnt a bad thing i guess :haha: maybe giant baby has slowed down :shrug:

then there is a couple of pics of our nursery - which will be brightened up when we know what flavour baby we are baking...

then there is the pram we have (silvercross 3D) x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch oh my gosh - your bump has really grown since u last posted a piccie... dont u think? *Its fab! *

Maybe i should do one without a t-shirt.


----------



## waula

Great bumpage Mitch!!! Your bump has definitely grown since I last saw you :thumbup: - you look fab (and have much less of an "arse bump" than I do!!!! :dohh:)

I like your idea about saying we think its a boy - we may steal that one!

Anyone got either "the social baby" or "why love matters" - was recommended both of them at NCT this morning - I've kept away from "how to" parenting manuals so far but they both seem quite good...and scientific which might suit me and DH!!!

xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - hooray for a photo the right way up!!! (And great bump)

Waula - love your nursery, and kitchen!! (and also great bump!)

Will try and get a photo up later or tomorrow.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Love the nursery pics ladies. Our nursery is almost done... just waiting on some more wall stickers that we ordered and to set up our crib. Then I promise to post a picture.

Anyone else find themselves just sitting in their nursery room looking around all the time? Lol I love going in there and day dreaming :)


----------



## waula

FT - I think you have grown since 32 weeks - it seems to have grown higher if you know what I mean...get a bare belly shot!!!

Love the nursery shots - and that chaise longue looks immense for night feeds!!! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Here is the pram that we have chosen....havent collected it yet (apart from car seat).....this is it with carry cot and carseat attached....our car seat is Lime Jelly colour for a bit of colour
 



Attached Files:







Zoom.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 7









Zoom with car seat.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for the bump appreciation ladies :happydance:

I think its got really BIG....but I think my last posting on here was 31 weeks ish......got fed up with crap sideways shots but have worked out on new camera the download to laptop :happydance:

I will have a blast of the nursery this weekend and get a pic up.....we have everything (pretty much) just not all installed and washed etc


----------



## firsttimer1

> Love the nursery shots - and that chaise longue looks immense for night feeds!!! xxx

Thanks - its a fold out double bed too :) its soooo comfy :)

right here is my bump without top... apologies for crappy pic but i only have my mobile phone camera :( maybe it IS higher?? :shrug:


----------



## waula

i think it is bigger FT and higher up... you hide your monster toddler well!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i think its higher - although maybe not ''out'' alot more :shrug: maybe im having a loooong toddler rather than a porky one :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> yer i think its higher - although maybe not ''out'' alot more :shrug: Maybe im having a loooong toddler rather than a porky one :haha:

girl bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

does :pink: = high? 

cos honestly after months of thinking (knowing) that digs is a boy.... im now thinking i got it wrong :haha:

Cant wait for tonights OBEM.... dh should be home soon to take me to purchase my evenings snacks :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I dont know....but thought I'd throw it out there :haha::winkwink:

Sorry.....just the shape looks similar to mine thats all I am basing it on


----------



## mitchnorm

Right I am off to make a damn hot hot hot chilli for dinner:happydance:

catch you later ladies......probably for an OBEM debrief.

L&L hasnt been on for a while after her little scare....hope shes ok:wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

loooooove the bump/nursery/pram pics ladies!!!! ok lets see what i can remember.....

emera- every baby is a learning experience for me, i still have a ton to learn too! i have grown with each one and im sure if i end up with 20 kids i will still be growing as a mom :cloud9:

loo- :shock: ouch! i had my belly button pierced and that hurt, i cant imagine there. childbirth should be a breeze for you, you are tough... and my new hero:haha:

ft- 13 is my fave number!!!!! im not superstitious at all though either, maybe thats why? and my bday is on 13th so maybe thats why?

mitch- cost is my main reason for trying bf, but thats only my view. as a 1 income family with soon to be 6 children i feel like i should try to save money where i can. Dh just wants me and baby to be happy and comfy so of course money is not an issue if ff is how it goes. im not stressing too much about it all. we have a lot of faith that our money comes from the Lord and He will provide for all of our needs :thumbup:

wt and glow- i hope those babies are healthy and stay put! :hugs:

i know i had a ton to say, but i stepped away from the computer in mid post to make lunch for the kiddos and well... :dohh: i hope everyone is having a great week! i love how the conversation flows between pubes and food so freely lol

my ss pressie will be going out this saturday or monday. i hope it doesnt get there too late!!! we shopped all over town for something specific and had to order it in the end so waiting on it to get here.


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - yer i always think my bump is like yours x so maybe i will call digs a she for a while :)

blessed - :hi: :hugs:

Yer i hope L&L is good too xxx

right - off to shops for snack shopping... will be on later to disect OBEM with you UK ladies - and to generally catch up with USA ladies :)

mwah x


----------



## emera35

Lovely bumps ladies! :thumbup: you all look so rounded! Beautiful!
Because of my stubborn innie belly button my bump is yet again a flat fronted wonder, not fair! :hissy: :haha:

I've been having contractions for the last 45 minutes! About every 5 minutes or so. Grrr, didn't help I was cooking Roh's dinner and he was having a tantrum most the time because I wouldn't pick him up :dohh: am sat down again now and planning to get in the bath as soon as Roh is in bed to try and calm them down. Booo! Stupid things need to chill out, they are hurting! :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loving the bumps, well done FT for doing a naked one. Maybe we should have some proper nakedy ones (has anyone noticed someone who does that in the bumps thread? GULP). 

Mitch, i nearly bought that pram, but i think we're going for the Sola instead (same as Amy and Connie). I want to get the exciting colour of car seat too though, maybe plum or red. 

Walua, i love that tree, is it a sticker or did you do it?

Emera, i'm having sympathy contractions too. I hope they settle down, bum in ribs plus contraction = missy wanna puke!
x


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- i hope things calm down! every night i get really crampy and start having contractions. seems like one after another. i usually take tylenol and they calm down after a while :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Fab bumps ladies!!!

Mitch - wowzer...yours has def grown in the last few weeks!

Waula - your bump is soooooooo like mine, shape wise :winkwink:

FT - I think you are having a normal size baby and I also think Digger is a girl :winkwink:

Loving the prams too....FT has the same pram as me so I won't post a pic :winkwink:

Loving the Nurserys too! we haven't got one, just a corner of the room :nope: oh well my wall canvases arrived today so might try and persuade OH to put them up.

Emera - don't hang about hun....off you go to get monitored please!! Missy I hope yours calms down soon.

Haven't heard from WT for a while...hope she's OK :shrug:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So sorry you two ladies are having contractions, I hope they stop or get better, though the both of you a few weeks ahead of me, so hopefully baby would be just fine if he/she came early at this point. 

Braxton Hicks vs. Contactions - I know this topic has come up before but I just wanted to check because at the time I don't lthink i'd had them yet. Is a braxton hick when your bump goes really hard for a few seconds/minute and generally doesn't come with pain? I get that lots now, no pain just a little uncomfortable. If there is pain, where is pain felt, down low? How can you tell if you get a braxon hick or contraction? Does a contraction make your bump go hard too?


----------



## Glowstar

I think everyone experiences different contractions...mine were alot like BH but with really bad period pains thrown in.


----------



## waula

emera sorry you're having contractions...is it a case of bath and chill out and see how they go or is it go in for monitoring? we need you to have a longer pregnancy this time around please!!!! xx

Missy - not at all creative so the tree came from Cox&Cox https://www.coxandcox.co.uk/products/tree-and-birds-wall-sticker and a bargain at only £6.50!

Glowie - glad our blue bumps are still the same!!!

Joanna - having lots of BH too, had them for a while now - NCT teacher said you'll know when its contractions because its painful rather than just tight and you normally can't talk through them... 

xxx


----------



## emera35

BH are actual contractions, they show up on the ctg monitor etc. But they are very mild. I suppose its a matter of opinion when you stop saying they are BH and start calling them contractions proper. 
Mine are reasonably mild right now but they hurt and I feel the need to think about my breathing, plus getting the period type ache low down on top. Also the fact they are coming every 5 mins regularly rather than random is something to take note of. 
I'm not dashing in for monitoring right away, I'll relax in the bath, wait for paracetamol to kick in and then have a lie down. Should stop it I hope :thumbup:
Missy, sorry yours are making you sick! :hugs: 
I'm only going to worry if my waters break or if I start feeling the contractions acually in my cervix, which is what I could feel in labour before, until that happens its just annoying!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

gosh you are calm emera! i would not be so calm if i was having bh/contractions like that.

you lot have been chatting about pubes all afternoon! i am cultivating a small forest, i cant be bothered when i cant see what im doing and i hate stubble growth too. What the eye cant see the heart doesnt grieve over! :rofl:

looking forward to OBEM later

has anyoen had their health visitor visit yet?? what should i expect? she is coming tomorrow


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera - hope they settle down!
Glow - not seen anything on FB re wondertwins so presuming no news is good news!
MrsC - I don't think I get a visit from health visitor, only time I've heard them mentioned is that they'll visit around day 15 post birth after the midwife stops coming. I only get a midwife visit day 1, 5 and 10 - they used to visit every day at first but cutbacks!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Evening ladies - Im currently watching hubby put together our wardrobe so ill hopefully have a nursery picture to share soon - im sitting in the middle of boxes at the moment 

We have went for the MY4 from Mothercare in Red but im not sure how to post a pic - can i do it straight from the website?

Emera - hope they ease of hun 

Ladies loving the bump pics - very lovely so real isnt it

L xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Im back from tesco with snacks and preg mags! YAY! :dance:

*Emera* - i still have an ''innie'' too - i knew my tummy button wouldnt pop as its so deep darn it :haha: Im sure your flat fronted bump is just gorgeous!

*Cupcake *- does everyone get a home health visit..its not been mentioned to me?

Just reading my preg mag and one story is about this mum who gave her daughter a £7,000 lipsosuction voucher for her SEVENTH bday! 
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-s...uction-voucher-for-christmas-115875-23682364/

HONESTLY!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

everyone in our area gets one. i feel like a freak now... someone else must have a pre-baby visit??????

vitfa - its fun watching hubs assemble furniture isnt it?!

i have had dinner but want more pudding. i have stewed plums but im worried if i eat too many more i might make myself ill! lol


----------



## emera35

Grr, bloody OH! He's taken all day to put up 5 out of the 8 shelves we need up. He can't drill anymore as Roh is in bed and its waaay too loud! He had to go and buy a drill as his old one broke (there was fire coming from it :shock:) and whilst he was there he decided to get a new mixer tap for the bath, as our cold tap on the bath has been broken for ages. So he's got 5 shelves done, and replaced the bath taps. All good stuff, so not really complaining, and i love the tap he picked out, but.... Has he bloody covered anything in the bedroom before he started drilling? Has he f***!!! :grr: Everything is all covered in a layer of dust! :growlmad: Including the moses basket full of freshly washed and ironed baby sheets and blankets and all my crystals and books on my bedside table, and the sodding bed! :dohh: Sooo annoying! Just when all i really want to do is relax in bed, i can't because everything is filthy with brick and plaster dust! :hissy: I dare not go and clear it up, because first stressing and standing up cleaning is not a great plan right now, and second i'm severely allergic to dust!
What makes it more annoying, is the first shelf he put up was the one for him above his computer, and he very carefully covered his stuff and his computer with a dust sheet before drilling! Gaaah, GIT! I could strangle him!

Eesh, sorry for the rant, pain is making me a grump! :blush: I feel better now though, so thanks for listening! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

well i think tonight should now be known as the ''march mama hicks night'' as my tummy is ROCK hard, uncomfy and i just (TMI) had a load of d/c come out :blush:

Not nice.

EDIT: emera :hugs: let it all out hunni :hugs: :)


----------



## blessedmomma

ft and emera- mine is a deep innie too. it never pops with pregnancy :flower:

ft- that article is really horrid imo. not to offend anyone, its just that outer appearance is not something i want my children to be focused on in any way. those poor girls :nope:


----------



## emera35

FT / Cupcake - Different areas operate really differently with MW and HV services :shrug: Here, we don't get any home visits before the birth, except from a MW if you plan a homebirth, and you don't even meet the HV until after the MW have signed you off. The MWs come over the day after you get home from hospital, and then possibly again a few days later, depending on your needs and babies weight and health etc. Then they start making appointments with you to go to the clinic, rather than doing home visits! Once they sign you off the HV comes to your home once (basically to check out that you have suitable accommodation for raising a baby, ie you don't live in a rat infested crack den or anything ) and then after that you just visit the weekly clinic as and when :shrug:
My SIL on the other hand had nearly all of her MW appointments right from booking in at her house, so it can really vary!

One thing i would say, when the MWs come over for the post birth visit don't go mad trying to get up and showered and make up on etc. I was still in bed when they came over and they gave me the big thumbs up for taking it easy :thumbup: If you try to look all up together, they just tell you off for not relaxing enough :haha:


----------



## emera35

Ergh, FT what a horrible article! Seriously, 7 years old?!?! Let children be children for crying out loud! Innocence is soooo precious, it shouldn't just be wasted, lt the poor girl hang on to it for a few years at least. It makes me really sad :( I don't give a crap if adults want cosmetic surgery, fine, nothing wrong with that, but encouraging children so early on to become interested in something that is really pretty adult as far as the decision making process behind it goes is actually bordering on sick! :(


----------



## vitfawifetobe

emera our comm midwife said the same thing - she gets concerned if she sees new mums with anything but sweats or pjs - thumbs up from me ....

Cupcake - its so fun although even though our bedroom is bigger than average nursery its a weird shape so not sure how we are going to arrange everything which is kinda stressful 

L x


----------



## lozza1uk

Slightly random question before OBEM starts... Where can I get mini size coat hangers for the baby clothes in the wardrobe? Realised I can't hang anything!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i think i have seen them in jojo

one min

nope cant find them but found these instead https://www.johnlewis.com/230856303/Product.aspx?source=63258

any good?


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - take it easy over there and try and relax....obviously not easy with hubby being a plank :haha: i hate mess during diy....why dont they just cover stuff :growlmad:. Big :hugs: hopethe contractions calm down

I get hardness around the belly but not really bh i think...should i be worried that i DONT get any???:shrug:

Cupcake- no health visitor visits spoken about for me at all...might speak to mw at my appt tomorrow about what support/visits i get after lo arrives

Nearly obem time :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Slightly random question before OBEM starts... Where can I get mini size coat hangers for the baby clothes in the wardrobe? Realised I can't hang anything!

I got some in babies r us....not cheap though.....£5 for only 5-6.....i would have a looksie on e-bay or amazon x

Wdit - amazon have some like 6 for 90p or something.....lots of choice. Might get me some too. Sorry cant post link


----------



## emera35

Mitch, intermittent hard belly feelings probably are BHs, different people feel them really differently. Some people never feel them at all, some people find them really achey ;) They are nothing to worry about either way :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Hmm, good selection on Amazon : Baby clothes hangers.


----------



## MsCrow

Evening laddies

Emera, really worried about you, I hope you are having a bath now and chilling out. Here's hoping the contractions stop please! :flower:

Gosh what is it about the last 36 hours for March Mamas? Too many things going on and I just hope the babes stay snugged and bugged up. :nope:

Loving all the bump pictures, you all look so, well, bumpy! Neat, and really pregnant at the same time! You can really tell the bumps inside have been adding their own little fat reserves over the past couple of weeks - mine has too I think. Though, like Emera, I still have an innie button and so a flat bump.

Glad to be home. MrC and I have been deconstructing and reconstructing the Mountain Buggy so we know what we're doing with it. Hurrah. He's really pleased as it's rugged enough to be a manly buggy. Just the carrycot to add...which I might ask mum and dad to look after.

Speaking of whom, they were supposed to be coming up at the weekend with the cradle but my dad came down with another infection and is back in hospital. We're anxiously awaiting news about a bone marrow transplant. My mum is quietly falling apart as each infection, though so easily picked up, is such a wrench. :cry: I just want him to be healthy again.
 



Attached Files:







mountain-buggy-swift.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firsttimer1

OBEM TIME! :) with my 2nd cup of RLT..... :dance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mrs Cupcake said:


> i think i have seen them in jojo
> 
> one min
> 
> nope cant find them but found these instead https://www.johnlewis.com/230856303/Product.aspx?source=63258
> 
> any good?

Perfect thanks, am going there tomorrow. Will check out amazon too Mitch thanks, i just had a complete mental blank about something so simple!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mscrow...sorry about your dad.....sounds like everyone is having a rough time:hugs::kiss:


----------



## emera35

Yay, OBEM!

Don't worry about me lads, i'll be alright, if it gets bad i'll pop off to hospital :thumbup:

MsC - :hugs: Thinking of your mum and dad, and you, i hope he fights this one off easily. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mccrow - :hugs: x1million are being sent your way hun :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Eep, why did they use the speculum on that young girl, its waaay more painful than just feeling with their fingers! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera i wondered that :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

If all the.women tonight birth on their backs....i am going to flip :growlmad:....why why why? I dont understand


----------



## MsCrow

I crossed my legs at that...


----------



## loolindley

MsC :hug: lots of positive thoughts for you and your family. xxx

Can't watch OBEM as sick of watching it with my parents. We will catch up with it tomorrow.


----------



## emera35

Oh Mitch i know it drives me bloody mental! I can't think of a less comfortable position to be in than on your back!!! :shock:


----------



## MissyBlaze

They might have speculumed her if her waters had gone? Or maybe if she'd been bleeding or something. I've had about 90 speculums in this pregnancy!


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow - hugs for you and your family xx


----------



## emera35

Missy, they will tend to use a speculum, unless you are in labour, when they use fingers, so i guess they didn't know she was in labour?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah, maybe she'd suspected her waters had gone but she wasn't sure if anything else was happening...


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - 90? ouch! LOL

so is labouring on your back REALLY that bad? I know its not meant to be great but if my water birth doesnt work out i always picture myself on my back on the bed.. not sure why.. 

..what positions are you all doing? x

My 2nd RLT od the day has gone done well.... still trying to decide on EPO though!!! by the time i make a decision this LO will be here :haha:


----------



## emera35

FT i don't mind what position i'm in as long as its not on my back, contractions hurt like 10x more lke that! You can use pillows to prop you into a half sitting lying on your back type position though which isn't quite as bad. I liked being sat on my ball to start with or leaning over the bed, but when the contractions got full on my legs went to jelly and i couldn't stand up. I spent most the time lying on my left hand side, its a really good position for labouring and delivering in :thumbup:

This young girl, what the heck, is that seriously her not-boyfriend and his sister come to see her in labour?!?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Labouring on your back just means that your baby is more likely to move into a back to back position... which means that it's head won't be pressing on your cervix in quite the same way so contractions might not be as effective... plus when your baby comes down your coccyx pushes out to give the baby room, and if you're on your back that can't happen..


----------



## firsttimer1

Yep! it is most certainly her non-bf and his sis :saywhat:

EDIT: thanks missy! x


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> This young girl, what the heck, is that seriously her not-boyfriend and his sister come to see her in labour?!?

I was thinking that! Its not the flipping cinema!


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep, and the ex's sister really did say 'have you been out for a cig?' and was outraged when told she wasn't allowed!

I've been given a sheet of labour positions, if not a water birth might squat or on all fours over a ball or end of the bed. On your back means baby has to travel uphill to get out so not helped by gravity!


----------



## mitchnorm

I firstly thought iteas the non-bf and his new bird until they putnames etc up:wacko:


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> This young girl, what the heck, is that seriously her not-boyfriend and his sister come to see her in labour?!?
> 
> I was thinking that! Its not the flipping cinema!Click to expand...

:rofl: 

She made me laugh, saying "don't touch my feet" :haha: My god, i wouldn't let them in the hospital, let alone the room!! Clearly they gave her too much mophine :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*lozza*- of course, i totally forgot i was given a sheet of positions! :dohh:

Geesh, how many visitors is this girl having during her labour???!!

Missy as a MW; will you be taking anything to help labour (eg to bring it on OR to help the muscles prepare etc)? eg RLT,epo, bouncing on ball, curries, sex...


----------



## emera35

I quite like the other couple ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

i did too... until she just ate through that contraction! FILTHY SHOW OFF!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> I quite like the other couple ;)

They are funny :haha:


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> i did too... until she just ate through that contraction! FILTHY SHOW OFF!!!!

Haha, loved it, "oh, am i having a contraction?" :haha:

That young girl i'm feeling for her now. I think this is my issue with strong pain relief and interventions, once you start you tend to have to keep going, so you have morphine, then your progress slows down so they have to help you along, then baby gets tired, then you need an epidural, etc etc. I'd find it a very hard decision to have pain relief i think.


----------



## lozza1uk

I like the others too. Shows the importance of knowing what your options are, younger ones clueless thinking only gas and air existed. I'll be skippig straight to epidural if I need anything, don't like the side effects of morphine


----------



## emera35

Lozza i feel the same, that girl had quite a whack of morphine and with the pain as well, and the tiredness she isn't thinking straight really. Refusing an exam because it hurts is mad really, its not going to hurt more than the contractions. :shrug: I'd be wanting to know for sure what was going on at that point i think.


----------



## emera35

and again, both of them have been on their backs for the duration :dohh: At least they've sat the young girl up to push though....


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

god that other lady is doing a good job!


----------



## emera35

omg, that other lady is AMAZING! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

aaaaaw so cute!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> god that other lady is doing a good job!

She certainly has :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

that poor young young has got the non-bf back again.... she looks knackered


----------



## emera35

THAT is how you do it, nice and paced and calm :) Cuuute baby too :D


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

omg!!!! did you see the closing credits???????????????????


----------



## mitchnorm

Paternity test!!!!! What an ending and probably not unexpected :dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

I thought she looked a bit pale before that last sentence appeared!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Riyeka is an unusual name..... and oh gosh a paternity test???

and now for MASTERCHEF!


----------



## emera35

:shock: So the not-boyfriend might be the not-daddy? Oops!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lol, i wondered too........... bet its not his


----------



## MissyBlaze

Awww, I can't wait for that snuggle like Jess had at the end!


----------



## emera35

Cute baby though :)


----------



## emera35

Awww, yeah Missy i can't wait for the snuggle either! And getting wee'd on! :cloud9: :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ME TOO missy - and i just looove hearing babys first cry - brings a tear to my eye :cry:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

masterchef? not for me. im off to bed now...

been reading up on turning a posterior baby. looks like me slouching on the sofa is probably the cause. most work harder on my posture and crawl about on the floor. boo.

night march mamas x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Gulp! How embarrassing... although mixed race babies do tend to be very pale at birth... my friend has a baby who is mixed race with blonde hair and blue eyes...


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha emera! Yes! And maybe a tummy covered in poo!


----------



## mitchnorm

Night cupcake....

Mmmm think my baby was traumatised by obem....i am not getting my usual 10pm jabs and movements :shrug:.....dont like it when shes quiet:cry:


----------



## emera35

Night Cupcake! Sleep well!

Well i was so impressed with that older lady, doing her induction so smoothly on g+a :thumbup:

Next week looks scary though :wacko:


----------



## emera35

Mitch, give her a poke! ;)

Saying that bumpy has been a bit quiet with these contractions, they seem to have receeded into my back though, s maybe they are easing off, i might go for another bath :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

MITCH! all day ive not felt digs as much. I know he/she is okay as ive had the occassional big roll... but *defo* a quiet day. Im not panicking though as i learnt last week that babies just ARE quiet sometimes :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Off to bed ladies......will lie on my back fo a while and that usually gets her moving ...fingers crossed

Catch you tomorrow x


----------



## wondertwins

ARGH. JUST TYPED A HUGE RESPONSE ON MY IPAD BUT HIT THE WRONG BUTTON AND LOST IT!!!

I'm still pregnant and will be in the hospital for the duration of the thing. I'll update more in the morning. In the meantime, FT, be a dear and update me on everything I've missed. Y'all have been extra chatty.


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- im so sorry hun. that would be a huge upset for me if i had to stay in til delivery. hang in there and i hope your son at home and DH are ok through all of it.


----------



## Skadi

wondertwins said:


> ARGH. JUST TYPED A HUGE RESPONSE ON MY IPAD BUT HIT THE WRONG BUTTON AND LOST IT!!!
> 
> I'm still pregnant and will be in the hospital for the duration of the thing. I'll update more in the morning. In the meantime, FT, be a dear and update me on everything I've missed. Y'all have been extra chatty.

Well hopefully they wait until full term before showing up!


----------



## citymouse

Okay, lads, I've read up to page 951 but no matter how I tried today, I couldn't catch up. I'll try to read over breakfast tomorrow, but I doubt it will help. :rofl:

Had my 32-week appointment this morning... *no diabetes!* :dance: Can't believe I had to endure that miserable test for nothing. But still glad, LOL. Also had an ultrasound... baby is head down, face forward. We saw her little face, too... not the clearest image, but we definitely saw eyes, nose, lips, chin... :cloud9: 

And I talked to the doctor a little about childbirth, but we'll talk more later. Today was a good start. I liked what she said. She will do delayed cord clamping unless the cord is an issue somehow, but you have to choose between that and cord blood banking. So that's something to think about. Hmm.

Finished my secret stork gift... will try to mail it out tomorrow! Had a minor heart attack when I thought the lowest postage was $38 :shock: but there are other rates less than that. I would have had to find someone flying to the UK and have them mule it over there for me. 

Built the changing table tonight. It matches the rest of the furniture, but it is a rickety piece of crap. 

So much going on tomorrow... window washers, cleaning ladies, contractor installing light fixtures, DH staying home, and last day of prep before the family arrives for the shower. I'm feeling SLIGHTLY overwhelmed!

All right, enough of the pitymouse party. Will log on tomorrow and be more cheerful.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, WT, wow! Sorry you're confined, though if it's best for the boys it's good you're there. Hope the time passes quickly for you. :hugs: 

(But, uh, not quickly for me, as I'm very behind on my pre-baby deadline project.)


----------



## loolindley

Morning lads!

WT, I'm so sorry you are stuck in hospital until they arrive. That really does suck :hugs:

Emera, have the contractions slowed? I hope so and no visit to the hospital was needed :hugs:

Rashy, I am starting to wonder if I sent my stork in the correct post because unless some of you lads are sending lumps of gold, my postage was cheap as chips!!! I think my recipient may be waiting some time!!!! 

Got my weigh in at 9.30. Eek!!!!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck for the weigh in Loo!

WT - sorry you're stuck in hospital, least you have your iPad and can keep in touch with us to pass the time! 


Citymouse - you sound ultra busy! Still 8 weeks to go though right? Plenty of time!

I'm off for a bf session at the hospital this morning, a good chance to see the place again and get more advice I hope.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!!!!

WT- sucks that you have to remain in hospital but sooo glad your boys are staying put and they are keeping a very close eye on you....take it easy and stay in touch. Regards an update....i am sure FT will oblige later....my lasting memory of the last 24 hours of chat was ALOT of talk about lady gardens, pube trimming, waxing styles and Loos lady bits piercing which she forgot about and it now looking to twinkling at the midwife during labour:haha::haha:. So question is.....did you manage to keep yours in order OR did this episode catch you unawares?:winkwink:

Mouse - still time on your project completion...glad you found cheaper postage for secret stork....the first option they gave me was £45!!!!! Quickly got that down though

Loo - good luck with weigh in 

Lozza - enjoy the bf session. Very jealous of you ladies with your hospital tours and visits there....our mat ward offers nothing!!!!!! Sucks as i have lots of questions

Afm today i shall be working from home and actually doing some work. I have two reports to write which i must do whilst fresh in my mind and get them out of the way asap so i canstart to really forget about work:happydance:. Midwife appt at 3.30 this afternoon...hoping she is more on the ball and works out what position this babies in. Has anyone been told (uk) when and if we will be given a positioning scan if baby position isnt known? Probably a bit early now....maybe 36 week appt??:wacko:


----------



## emera35

WT :hugs: hope those boys stay cosy for a while longer still! :hugs:

Mitch, probably 36 weeks+ they'd scan if unsure of position, but really they should be able to feel it at this point? :shrug:

Loo - good luck with the weigh-in!! :hugs:

Nesty/stressymouse - go easy, everything will be ready I'm sure! :hugs:

AFM still having contractions and still regular-ish but. Go a pretty good night's sleep with them, only a couple woke me up, so thinking they've calmed down some. Just going to take it very easy today :thumbup:


----------



## waula

WT - sorry to hear you're hospital bound :wacko: we'll try and keep you entertained!!! Hope things are calming down for you and the boys are doing well!!! :thumbup:

Emera: chilled out day for you i hope... xx

Loo: good luck with the weigh in - glad SW can be a healthy focus for you but it'll be really hard to lose at this stage of pregnancy so don't get upset if you don't lose!!! there will be time for losing once LO is here... hope you're keeping ok xxx

Mitch - glad to hear you're having a home day...hoping you're still in your PJ's! We haven't had any hospital tours or anything - bit annoying really! I like to be prepared!!

AFM - was meant to be going for lunch with a friend who was due on 28th Jan but she's texted to say she's having contractions every 4mins eeeep!!! :wacko: so maybe "lunch date plans" should be added onto the list of pineapple/scrubbing floors/sex/curry!

xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Morning Lads!

Missed the OBEM chatter last night as OH nicked the laptop! ah well. Now that lady did an amazing job of 'controlled' pushing....hope mines like that. As for the other girl....sheeesh is it me or is this series full of scrubbers :saywhat: the girl next week looks about 15 :shock: 

Mitch - hope they can tell you what position baby is in today :thumbup:

WT - thinking of you and your boys...you are in the best place :winkwink::hugs:

I was meant to have a lie in but OH woke me up by stinking the bedroom out! so I'm just about to get all LO's stuff out to start washing it....I'll take some pics so you can all see what I've got.


----------



## emera35

Glowie I got a stinky wake up this morning too, the joys! :sick:

Waula good luck to your friend! :dance:

I just realised that today is the day I've reached the gestation that Roh was born at! From tonight I'm in unchartered territory!! :shock:


----------



## Glowstar

Ooooo Emera how exciting :happydance: I'll be honest though and don't think your little lady is going to stay put until 40 weeks :winkwink: but every extra day is a bonus :hugs:

Glad it's not just my OH then....told him he needs his back passage poked out with a christmas tree...he truly is RANK! :rofl:


----------



## waula

Glowie - couldn't have said it better myself - I think this series of OBEM is way worse than previous ones at showing the dramatic births rather than the normal ones... to be honest i'm not sure i want to see 16 yr olds giving birth high on diamorphine with questionable dads in the room - bit sad really...used to love OBEM now it just feels like a more extreme version of jeremy kyle! 

xx

oooh emera that is exciting!!!! keep baking LO!!! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for your well wishes ladies! I feel I have cheated a little by going for a morning weigh in after last weeks evening wi (my weight can go up 4lbs EASILY between a morning and evening, no kidding!), but will report back in an hour!

Glowie - I was wondering the same about the patients on OBEM. I guess if they were normal people (like us :rofl:) then it probably wouldn't be worth watching. They pick the people who anger me, I'm sure!

Emera - I totally missread what you called rashymouse, and was so shocked! I thought you had wrote Nasty/Stickymouse!!!!!! :rofl::rofl: Poor rashy!

Alls I can say re SS postage is I'm glad I posted it a week early, because mine only cost £3.50! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

It's because they moved it to Leeds Waula :haha: only kidding sure it's much the same as any other Hospital for teen pregnancies :winkwink:

I kind of want to see normal loving couples who are excited etc going through the experience together. Getting a bit fed up of the teens :growlmad: especially their attitude.

When I was on the ANU on Tuesday getting monitored a young girl came in with 2 older family members. She was kicking off because the consultant had sent her to be monitored as they were worried her baby was small. You should have heard the langauge, bad mouthing the Dr etc. Really got my goat and I was going to say something but thought better of it :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Glowie- I've been threatening to have OH's bum sewn shut for years! :haha: he's gross! 

I can't see me going to 40 weeks either, but I just want to make it another 10 days to "term" at 37 weeks :) ideally a week after that, as then I'll be on the home birth list I think so I can stay here :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 33 weeks Loo!


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Emera I hope so too......please stay in there cooking until 38+1 minimum little lady! 

Loo - not sure how you think you are cheating weighing in the morning. I was always told it's the best time to weigh yourself and your true weight :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all,

hope WT is ok in hospital and not too bored...

completely agree that this series of OBEM is not as good as previous series. There seems to be a lot of teenage girls.... (agree with whoever made the comment about jeremy kyle)

also is it just me or did they used to do 3 births a show and now they are just doing 2? either that or it has just got a bit more boring. i used to get emotional about it but now im not...?

waiting for the health visitor to come. will let you know what happens later


----------



## waula

Right, eventually made my decision on homebirths...
I've been umming and ahhing about it all week - main reasons putting me off is supposed shortage of midwives (used to be 8 available, now 2) so could start at home and still have to go in if someone else is having a homebirth in the county (!) my NCT teacher said you can just demand a midwife and they'll have to accommodate you but don't really fancy a fight in labour!! and also not sure I can cope with the idea of all the mess issue at home!!! so opted to stay as long as possible at home with DH and my mum and then head in to hospital (10 mins away) for actual birth - the midwife led care rooms are supposed to be lovely, en suite, no beds, just balls/bean bags/slings/i pod docks/birthing pool/huge bath etc...

maybe its time now i had a think about birth plans!!!! or maybe stick head back in the sand and go walk the dogs in the frost!!! :happydance: for maternity leave!!! :smug:

xxxx


----------



## emera35

Those rooms sound lovely Waula, you should definitely do what makes you feel safest and most comfortable. If you'd be worried about a MW shortage if you planned a homebirth then t might be better to plan to go in and not have to worry. Sounds like a good decision to me :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - which hospital are you having LO in? I am not sure whereabouts in UK you live?

OBEM chat - yep...sorry but I agree that fact that its moved up north AND the fact that they are focussing on 'complicated / young / no-fathers etc' births has been disappointing. I found it far more interesting and factual last couple of series......but then I suppose it is aimed at everyone and maybe our sensitive pregnancy brains are demanding more :haha:

Regards stinky OHs - I agree totally.....although to be honest my hubby is fairly considerate and general just leaves lovely smells in bathroom only. To be fair, my butt was evil in the early days of pregnancy so I did do a bit of getting my own back and he never complained:haha:

AND........my secret stork arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As Emera opened hers, I did too and it is sooooo cute....thank you ......... In fact I cant even tell you who it was from as they decided to remain anonymous :nope:....I am hoping they private message me please.......or reveal themselves later this month.

Shall I get a pic up??


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning to my lovely chatty laddies. :flower: It's early in the morning here, but I'm happy to report that I have finally slept! After about 40 hours straight of no sleep, this cheers me up considerably. The nurses here are beyond amazing at trying to make me comfortable in spite of the high level of intervention that is required by this magnesium sulfate. 

Skadi, did they give you mag to stop contractions? 

The game plan now is to fully wean me from this devil med and discharge me to the maternity wing (rather than the L/D wing) so that I can be more comfy and wait out the rest of my pregnancy without all of these monitors and restrictions. Fingers crossed that will happen sometime over the next 12 hours.I haven't had a bm since Saturday so that's my big goal for today. :rofl: I aim high with my goals. :haha: Thanks for all the well wishes and entertainment. Xoxo

DH is being an angel and DS is with his dad. It's times like these that it's pretty helpful to have a good relationship with my ex husband!


----------



## wondertwins

P.S. I ordered my stork pressie awhile ago since it needed to be personalized. Hopefully they'll have it done and shipped off soon. :happydance: Whenever my gift arrives from my SS I'll have to explain to DH who you all are. Currently you march mamas are my secret. So now my cover will be blown regarding all the UK info I've been spouting to him for the past few months. Lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> I haven't had a bm since Saturday so that's my big goal for today. :rofl: I aim high with my goals. :haha:

:rofl::rofl: glad you have your priorities right over there WT :winkwink:....this made me giggle. 

Seriously though, glad you got a good nights sleep and they are treating you right. Fingers crossed for moving to a more comfortable environment that will make all the difference for your longer stay. 

How long you think before they deliver the babies? 4 weeks or so or maybe earlier? (unless they force the issue)

EDIT - cant believe you kept us as your dirty little secret ha ha ha


----------



## waula

WT - hope weaning off mag goes well and you have a successful day with your goals...remind your body of the dreaded prune juice...normally gets me into action!!!!

Mitch - i'm going to be a Derby Royal which is only 10mins away from home, new-ish hospital...had a bit of a shitty experience there at 16 weeks with a bleed but hoping for a better experience when LO is fully baked!!! There is a really good video thing on their website that shows you around virtually which I've just found...

Anyone else been told as soon as waters go to go in and get checked out? We've been told to go in, check no meconium in waters and then we'll be sent home...know its important but wonder if the move/stress would hinder contractions getting going??? 

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

I was told at NCT class that we should call L&D when my waters break but not go in unless there is meconium in waters - ie, they are not clear etc etc. i think hospital policies vary but they typically say if you dont start to labour and nothing happens for 24 hours then you should go in cos there is a risk of infection (depending on whether full waters or hindwaters).

You hospital may have different policies I guess. I am going to check with MW today (good question to ask - thanks for that Waula :winkwink:) as it was NCT advice not my actually community MW advice


----------



## littleANDlost

morning ladies!

sorry i wasn't on yesterday, OH took the day off work to stay with me as i've been told i have to rest and not do anything more stressful then make myself a cup of tea (which OH wouldn't even let me do yesterday). He's back at work today though so I'm staying in bed with a book and lots of junk food.

Bubs and I are still all good though and no more contractions or any other signs of labour for us. 

not had time to catch up on everything as i've missed everything since Thursday. 
Hope everyone is ok though i've just seen WT's in in hospital so i hope everything is ok?

With OBEM i may be biased here but i think it was better in the last two series as it was filmed down south in the Southampton!!!! Was on the labour ward myself this weekend lol. 
Did anyone else get really frustrated with the 17 year old last night refusing to let them examine her? I know it's not nice but it's not that painful especially compared to what is already happening and about to happen down there! And when the LO was born all she could say was thank f*** it's over? lovely! 


ohohohohoh AND my changing bag arrived this morning, so today i will be packing it ready with LO's stuff for the hospital. After the weekend I'm making sure everything is now ready!
It's this bag by the way https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005M0ITOM

EDIT - My hospital is the same as Mitch's for if your waters brake, you have to call labour ward but it's unlikely you'll go straight in unless they break before 37 weeks i think.


----------



## mitchnorm

OOohh I love your changing bag.....I have just got that free one from Boots but when I opened it at the weekend, it looked really small :wacko:. Plus there are no added extras like changing mats etc (which I have from elsewhere but still - would be nice to match).

Definately take it easy over there and let OH wait on you:hugs:

Oh and I agree that 17 year old on OBEM last night was precious.....honestly!!!!


----------



## wondertwins

mitchnorm said:


> How long you think before they deliver the babies? 4 weeks or so or maybe earlier? (unless they force the issue)
> 
> Because I've had both doses of the steroid shot, I think they'll be comfortable delivering them in 3-4 weeks at 35-36 weeks. The steroid shot is supposed to gain a weeks worth of development.


----------



## Glowstar

WT - lovely to hear an update from you :hugs: hope you get moved to somewhere more comfortable and babies stay put as long as possible. Glad your OH is OK and DS is being taken care of. Hope you get to do a poo today :rofl: 

L&L - glad you are feeling better but you haven't got long to go until full term. Hope your little lady stays baking for another couple of weeks :thumbup:

Ermmmmm ladies - I'm a Northerner....we are not ALL like that you know! some of us are quite decent :haha: I think the whole teen thing is common in any major city but I suppose Leeds might have a higher number of teen pregnancies :shrug: 

Waula - I saw the MWLC room at our hospital and it was lovely, really lovely mood lighting, sofa's etc and not like a hospital room at all. Don't think I can use it though as under Consultant not Midwife :nope:

OK going to bore you all now with all my baby clothes....think I need to stop buying now :shock:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/vests.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/babygros.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/bibs.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/outfit1-1.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/outfit5.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/outfit2.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/outfit4.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/swaddle.jpg


----------



## wondertwins

L&L I love your bag. So cute!

Eeek! Glowie those clothes look so cute and cuddly!


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOOOOOD MOOOORNING!*

*WT* - oh no... i missed an opportunity to do a newsflash for you last night :cry: DH stole my laptop... :cry: BOO! anyway - sorry to hear your stuck in there but very happy to hear ur still pregnant! :)

*Rashy* - yay for no diabetes!* Lozza* - enjoy your class! *Loo* - finghers crossed for weigh in!

*Glow* - that bear suit is adorable :kiss:

*Mitch *- yes please!!! post a photo of your SS gifts!! :dance: Im still waiting on half of my SS to arrive..... :saywhat: ..... should soooooo be here by now for me to wrap and send :(

erm.... so there was loads more.... but now ive forgotton :(


----------



## KellyC75

littleANDlost said:


> Did anyone else get really frustrated with the 17 year old last night refusing to let them examine her? I know it's not nice but it's not that painful especially compared to what is already happening and about to happen down there! And when the LO was born all she could say was thank f*** it's over? lovely!

Nice! :dohh: Hope she doesnt give young mums a bad name, hate that when that happens :growlmad:


----------



## mitchnorm

oops Glow - no offence intended...I am in fact a Midlands girl myself originally...and I agree there are young single mums in all areas.....some areas of London may be the worst in the country potentially....I think its just the fact that with this series of OBEM they seem to be focussing on them and it makes it look like a higher percentage than previous series. Thats 2 young mums in 2 weeks.....maybe they are taking their inspiration from some of the american programmes like 16 and pregnant. :shrug:
Blimey you have been shopping ALOT!!!!! I probably would have bought alot more IF I was 100% convinced that this LO is a girl....I know it sounds silly but they could be wrong....I didnt see what I should have been looking at on the scan :haha:...so I suppose I am buying more unisex clothes and only a few girly things. LOVE the selection you have...some cute outfits!!


----------



## waula

Glowie - thats an impressive amount of clothes!!! We've got the basics and a couple of outfits but hoping that if people buy us anything then they'll get us clothes!!!!

Thanks for the advice on waters - Mitch thats what I thought, phone and tell them but not go in unless nothing happens for 24hrs...just seems a bit of a pain to go in to come back when ur all settled at home!

L&L have a lovely restful day please...xxx

i'm also a northener (was born and brought up in preston) and would try and defend us northerners too!!! we're not all like on OBEM!!!!!! promise xxx


----------



## Glowstar

FT - that bear outfit is from H&M...they also do it in off white. It's so cute, the little hands turn over to make gloves and it even has a tail on the back :cloud9:

House smells gorgeous....washing baby clothes in Fairy...smells lush and has banished OH's farts from this morning for good. 

OK lads - advice please. I am a blonde but for the last 3 years have dyed my hair dark. I haven't done it this whole pregnancy so my sister decided to pull some blonde highlights through on top. Now I have even worse roots and I don't like it :nope: I am tempted to go and by some dye and just do it...what do you think :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Also meant to say...even though I'm a Northerner I was born in Bury (Lancs) at the age of 4 moved to Purley in Surrey. Came back to Bury at age 11 and at 21 moved to Scotland where I lived until I was 38. Now I am in Cheshire.....not really sure where I belong on the map :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - i didnt know H&M did baby stuff so thanks for the tip :hugs:

what colour dye are u thinking of getting? if you get brown/dark then that owuld be fine - but blond wont work as it wont be able to strip the 3 years of dark hair dye without a peroxide etc...... i would imagine anyway. Why dont you get a semi-permenant colour like a light brown and put it all over.... then when youve had baby you can restyle your hair from scratch?


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow - so what colour is your hair at the moment if you havent been dyeing it brown.....was that permanent? For example do you have two tone hair now :wacko:. I would suggest if you are not happy with it, go buy some dye and get it on there.....justr avoid ones with bleach in I guess (dont think most do these days anyway). I have mid-brown hair (used to be blonde hightlights etc) but started semi-permanent dyeing at hairdressers ages ago...more dark brown / mahogany tinge. I have been having it done throughout the pregnancy (not first 12 weeks though) so no problem.

I am Wolverhampton / Telford born, left when I was 18 to go to Portsmouth Uni, then London, then Surrey.....so really over half my life as a southerner now

EDIT - oooh H and M do some gorgeous baby stuff....though i find their sizing a little weird....VERY small but have bought a few things from there


----------



## firsttimer1

On the northern topic - i remember recently getting an email from my liverpool friend saying that a new programme was about to come out called ''desperate scousewives''. She wanted to apologise in advance and explain that they are not all like that.... HILARIOUS! 

as it happens i never watched D.S and i think it tanked anyway :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Secret stork gift....and my first PINK girly outfit bought by anyone other than myself (feels really strange):happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120202-00066.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wondertwins

Glow, hair dyes (the ones that are peroxide and bleach free) are very gentle these days, so I think you have nothing to worry about regarding pregnancy. As for color choice... I adore dark warm browns. My hair seems to have a million colors - darker underneath and blonder on top with various highlights. I love it. Getting my hair done professionally is one of my few splurges. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch thats adorable!!!! :kiss:


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks guys, will try to rest but it turns out doing hospital bags are stressfull so i have stopped!!!!! i think im taking to much and nothing fits in the bags! i got worried about sizing with baby so am taking a range of clothes just in case. plus unsure how cold it's going to be so not sure what i will need for her to leave hospital in yet. And i;ve just realised i may have to buy some more stuff for my bag as can;t pack things like toothbrush and hairbrush just yet. i have paked what i can and written a list for everything else that is left to be packed (alot) I;m not sure on things like towels for me? and i also read somewhere to take baby shampoo and body wash? will i really need that?? I've packed it just i case but it is taken up alot of room now. 
And i don;t know what i will wear home? i;m think just joggy bottoms and a nursing top as i know normal jeans wont fit but surely mat jeans wont either?? 
I think im gonna go back to bed lol.

WT glad to hear your doing ok! lets get your bubbas nice and big and out safely!!! By the sounds of it, unless anyone is early, you should be out next mama!!!!

I know a lot of women who had babies very young (my cousins girlfriend was actualy 15 for her frst) and they are all lovely caring mums who i can't fault, but the teenager from last night was awful!)

Mitch didn't realise you went to pompy uni? thought i was all alone so far down south with all your ladies further up.


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww how cute is that!!!! :cloud9: 

Re my hair: it's really three tone at the moment :haha: as I used to dye it a vibrant reddy/brown. Now the top is roots...plus blonde...and the bottom half is still the original reddy brown :wacko: it's an attractive look NOT :rofl:

So I might have to buy 2 hair dyes, one dark brown to neutralise the blonde and then the colour I used to put on it. Because that has red undertones if I put it straight onto this blonde I think I'll end up Ginger :shock:


----------



## Glowstar

L&L - step away from the hospital bag :haha:

My advice would be this: put all your going home outfits for you and baby with your car seat. The when OH comes to pick you both up he brings it and you and baby can get dressed then. That's what I'm doing, saves taking too much stuff.
As for taking a towel...I'm just taking a hand towel as I hate having showers in hospital and won't be washing my hair there....so a soft (dark coloured) hand towel should suffice drying/patting you dry after a quick shower.


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow i would just get a brown with red tone semi-perm, im sure that would look lovely :)

well after digs didnt hardly move yesterday / last night - we seem back on track :) i hate it when our babys have quiet days!


----------



## littleANDlost

the idea of leaving going home stuff in car is a good idea!!! was planning at one point to have two bags for me, one for labour and then one in the car in case i need to stay the night with extra bits in it but it seemed a bit excessive. 

I think i might wanna have a shower after it all if i have to stay there the night so might take a towel but leave in the car?? i'm not sure will speak to OH and see what he thinks (though i bet he moans that i've done it lol. )

EDIT - FT we're going to have even more quieter days now babies are running out of room but should still feel pokes and prods, bet we all worry ourself silly over it.


----------



## emera35

L+L I spent a lot of my childhood/teen years in pompey too, know southampton pretty well. Went to uni in surrey and lived in london for a few years too. Although I was born in Devon i'm definitely a southern girl! In terms of this country anyway, I've spent most my life moving (my dad's job) and have lived all around the world (italy, norway, oman, hongkong, australia, florida) never stayed anywhere as long as I've been in bristol though. Its nice to stop moving around :) married to a northerner though! :thumbup:

I love that little secret stork outfit! :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

very true L&L

i just read an article on ''34 weeks pregnant'' and it says that LO's movements no doubt hurt or are uncomfy now......

...actually mine arent? is anyone else pain free when their LO moves? Infact i dont really get anything to the ribs etc - more the sides.

Pretty sure baby has their back to my tummy though, would that make a difference? :shrug:

My new Ray-Bans have arrived - i *LOVE* them BUT i thought it was the SStork bit im waiting on... boo! :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks Ladies...I love it too :kiss:

Glow - what about a little treat for yourself during mat leave and a trip to the hairdressers to get the colour done.....semi-permanent or permanent all over isnt that expensive (certainly cheaper than highlights I used to have!) . That way you ensure avoiding ginger and get a little bit of pampering :happydance:. I think with a three tone effect, salon may be the way forward. The home colouring kits are really good these days but I would worry about getting even coverage and its going to be very comfortable leaning over baths / sinks getting it done at home :wacko:

L&L - I have a bigger bag for me....mainly labour and hospital stay (it alos has the nappies and cotton wools etc for baby) and a smaller one for baby clothes only. Yes it will be probably too much and I know we are only 4 miles from hospital but I would prefer to have it with me than have to think about whats missing when I specifically need it (if that makes sense)


----------



## littleANDlost

Emera is good to be southern lol but my OH is from Doncaster originally so i;m with a northerner to. He's a posh northerner though and I'm more a common southerner so the tables are kinda turned, he hates me calling him posh though but he is, held never eaten a MacDonalds untill i made him when he was 22!!!!!!!! 

FT my baby is all legs and arms facing outwards and she does get very painful, i was adamant she had bruised me the other day. But you were measuring ahead so maybe your all water and so can't quite feel her as much?

EDIT - Mitch I;m taking changing bag with me for baby so it now has nappies and wipes and things plus her clothes and things in it but couldn't fit her teddy, blanket or what every thickness snowsuit i will need in it so they will go in mine.


----------



## mitchnorm

As an aside ladies.....I was just thinking about getting something for hubby from baby AND with valentines day approaching (at which we wont do much really)...I found this....too cute and probably a little corny for me....I dont know what these hormones have done to me!!! Turned me into a big softy ha ha

It says on it - Me and my mum love Daddy :haha::haha:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004BF8KSE/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## littleANDlost

awww Mitch that's lovely!!!! I might have to get something like that as well, we don't really do valentines day either but get something little for each other.


----------



## waula

hmmm...you lads are worrying me - i've not got labour/changing bag sorted at all...i'm very impressed with how organised you all are! maybe that would have been more important to sort than the nursery which isn't going to get used for the first few months anyway!!! :dohh:

hope i didn't offend anyone earlier with my comments about teenage mums :flower: there have been some awesome teenage mums on OBEM (first series, Abbie - anyone remember her??) but I just can't cope with people who are portrayed as not having thought this through/prepared... and I miss seeing what I'm hoping for from birth... there's a couple of peoples births from previous series that I re-watch on 4od - if you've not seen Penny's or Lydia's ladies I'd go and have a look on the one born website!!!

FT did you get a pink lining bag in the end??? my SIL surprised me with one the other day - i absolutely LOVE it!!! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pink-Linin...f=sr_1_1?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1328186997&sr=1-1

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - i love the onesie! Me and DH have agreed to do a card and a meal out this year so no pressie buying for me. But i did a fab moonpig personalised card yesterday :)

L&L - mmmm maybe i do have excess water then? 

anyone else NOT getting painful jabs?


----------



## Glowstar

L&L - meant to say, I have a separate bag for baby with all his things in that I will need. I will be having a shower in hospital but I HATE!! washing my hair there because it's so thick, hence the smaller towel to save space. 
If I remember last 2 times I didn't really feel like standing under it for very long (felt lightheaded) and ended up taking the shower hose off the hook and showering myself down all over. Def didn't feel like touching ANYWHERE near my foof though I can tell you :winkwink:

Mmmmm off to Boots to see what offers on hair dye. I'm tight, so begrudge spending £60+ quid for someone to dye my hair when I know I can do just as good a job :winkwink:

FT - Movements are quiet painful at times but still nothing in ribs, never did with last 2 either. I've said to DH some of the movements are so strong I actually feel like my skin is going to burst :wacko: All babies are different though, DD1 was a gentle little mover, DD2 was manic and this ones manic too.


----------



## littleANDlost

Waula - i had nothing packed and after the scare this weekend realised that i really should do somthing lol. It's still only half done though so don't worry about it. If it hadn't happened i doubt i would have packed one till about 38 weeks lol. And I'm pretty sure n one was offended. Thankfully none of us seem like that at all on here which is one reason i think that it;s so easy to talk to you all.

EDIT - Glow I've not really thought about what down there will be like straight after, i'd guessed if there was ripping or if i needed to be cut it would be painful but hadn't considered what i would be like if all went ok. Are we gonna need to take rubber rings with us to sit on??


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - YAY! i am indeed a pink lining bag girl ;) yours is lush! xxx good arent they? and so many little compartments etc :)

On the bag topic - ive packed the baby a bag (pink lining bag) and a small bag of stuff for me and a couple of bits for DH. added to that we shall bring our camera bag. The bag weve packed for ourselves is literally a small carrybag... rather than a suitcase... so i think we did quite well? will keep some back up tshirts etc in the car.


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - love that...so cute!!! not going to bother for my OH as he'd just see it as a way of me buying more clothes via him :rofl:

ERMMMM WAULA HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO - your full term in 2 1/2 weeks!!! get that bag packed :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Re hospital bags I made up a little wash bag, I bought some travel sized empty bottles and just popped enough of my usual shampoo and body wash etc into them for a couple of washes. Also bought a little tube of toothpaste and an extra toothbrush. It was enough to make me feel fresh after labour :thumbup: I have all the baby clothes and a blanket and little teddy in the changing bag, and have extra blankets and snowsuit tucked into the car seat. For me I have a bag with spare nighty, pants, baggy oufit, slippers and dressinggown and owel with my washbag. All nappies and cotton wool and maternity pads I just have in a carrier bag seperately as they are stupidly bulky! So I have 3 small bags and a carseat to take in :)


----------



## waula

FT - I bet you prefer the idea that your monster child is normal sized and just having a really deep bath!!! Not really painful here, got head down, a bottom under my left ribs and feet under my right ribs so get rolls under the left side when he stretches out and quite big kicks/scrapes on the right side but not painful - sometimes takes my breath a bit but always leaves me smiling!! DH very much enjoying poking where he's kicking and getting a boot back!!!

When I was out walking the dogs I got the similar sharp pains right down into lady bits - someone else mentioned this - hoping its head settling down into pelvis... fingers crossed! anyone felt like its dropped/engaged??

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Nope not me...I've still got a big gaping space under my bump so I'm pretty sure he's still not head down :wacko:


----------



## waula

ok Glowie... you just scared me. :wacko: 2 1/2 weeks. feck. right. out comes the pen and paper. i have been officially motivated. :haha: xx

PS NCT mentioned about taking in dark towels (I hadn't thought that far ahead) and some Flash wipes because sometimes the communal showers/toilets can be a bit rank!!!!!!! :nope: xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmm im going to look into excess fluid now lol :haha:

is it possible for a baby to be head down but in a straight line down the middle of your tummy - rather than off to one side? as i think thats how digs lays? :shrug:

Waula - i get the sharp pains down in my lady bits and just to the sides... i just figure that its ligaments stretching? guess i will find out tomo if baby has engaged at all.... 

Oh geesh, u guys should see my unhealthy lunch. A ham&cheese s/w but with white chocolate buttons and cheesepuffs! :dohh: Hope the MW doesnt weigh me tomo :haha:


----------



## emera35

Also, last time I had a bath in my room, not a shower, so I had a soak in the bath after I was stitched, it was flipping awesome! I don't think I could have stood up long enough for a shower! Didn't need a rubber ring to sit on, even with 3 tears (one of them a nasty perinial jobbie) I sort of sat to one side most the time, and actually the pressure of sitting on the maternity pad was soothing rather than uncomfortable. Felt like I needed a bit of pressure down there for a good couple of weeks after. Sitting and lying down was fine, as was walking, but standing up still was totally horrible!


----------



## littleANDlost

OMG got so into the bag packing i forgot lunch time!!!! hmmmm what to have! 

with baby being head down mine keeps changing and moving I'm %100 sure that she is not always head down but long ways as, like glow said, i have a lot of squishyness at the bottom and top of bump, and when she isn't long ways i don;t know if it's had down or feet down. she was head down at the weekend and actualy engaged but by the time i left she was long ways again. It;s so confusing but Midwife said till 37 weeks she still has enough room to move herself all around.

EDIT - Emera was it painful to go to the loo? Don't worry if that TMI lol. I think i'm starting to freak myself out a little about the labour and the pain. I'm trying so hard not to think about it.


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - I think mines the opposite way to you, bum under right rib so feet under left. I got the pains in pubic bone last week on and off all week and was told I'm 2/5 engaged yesterday and those pains were probably fixing pains as pelvis starts to separate slightly. If I walk fast I get lower pains which feel like its bouncing on my cervix!

I live in Cheshire now but will always be a southerner, from surrey. Lived here for 12 years and not lost my Surrey accent yet!


----------



## waula

ok well my panicked list making/labour bag planning didn't last long.. i got distracted by the idea of making shortbread so am now creaming butter and sugar!!! YUM!!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

ooooo im getting upset cos i dont know where digs bum/feet/etc are ... i just know i get movement here there and everywhere - but just feels like pressure.... defo cant see/feel a particular limb :(


----------



## emera35

L+L weeing was just fine, tipped a bit of water on the area as I wee'd to dilute it at first so it didn't sting and that was totally ok :thumbup: 
I was utterly terrified of pooing though! Bit TMI but I did tear fully, so the whole perinium was stitched, fortunately only to the first muscle layer so I didn't need surgery to fix it, but still, I was very aware it was all held together with string! I was so frightened to go, as everytime I tried the muscles out it felt like the stitches would rip :shock: Also didn't help that I was really constipated :dohh: It took me 3 days to pluck up the courage! I really hurt the first time, but not as much as I'd expected! And of course the stitches held fine. :) I definitely recommend going asap and not holding on, because I made it soo much worse for myself by waiting! :rolleyes:


----------



## waula

ft - the only reason i know where he is is because the MW the other day pointed it all out to me and to be honest it now makes sense where i get the kicks...this morning i got little flutters down low on my rhs which i think are my first hand movements i've notices... defo can't feel individual limbs, only when i get kicked!

emera - thanks for the reassurance about stitches - it was something i was really worried about but the nearer we get the more prepared I feel for stitches...just hope don't need surgical repair down there!!! heard that peeing in a bath/jug of water to dilute are great for first week of wee's! eeep stingy!!! and yes, can imagine constipation is not exactly ideal!!!! xx


----------



## emera35

Don't be scared of the pain by the way. If it hurts too much for coping with there is pain relief so there is nothing to worry about. I had lovely painkillers after for the ache from the stitches :thumbup: Also, as illustrated by my pooing story, the thought of pain is generally way worse than the reality, and the more you expect it to hurt, the more it will, if that makes sense?


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft - like Waula I only know cos the midwife explained yesterday! Imagine doing a squat and that that's the movements I feel - bum pushes out on rhs and feet on lhs. Knees somewhere in the middle I think. I cant tell otherwise de to anterior placenta. With pregnant friends before I've been able to see feet from the outside but I've not had this. 

Right off to check out another nursery then I'll come back and get on laptop. Not on may leave but haven't actually logged on yet, oops! Thank god for blackberrys so noone can tell!


----------



## littleANDlost

Thanks Emera, I know the worrying before hand makes it worse and i shouldn't do it so I'm trying to take my mind off it by keeping busy, though I'm now not meant to do that either.

I'm not sure if i should carry on drinking raspberry leaf tea, i spoke to the doctor who said it would be fine as it does nothing to actually bring labour on but the way he was speaking about it sounded like he didn't believe it did anything and was just humouring me. He did say to not :sex: however. I;ve not drunk any this week as i think i wanna be more safe than sorry but what do you ladies think?


----------



## firsttimer1

mmm what was the reasoning for not :sex: ? incase it brings labour on? 

RLT - ive done heapssssss of research now and it really does seem to help women with the active part of labour. As my MW said she thinks it makes a difference im going to keep having it. 
As your doctor said it wont do any harm i guess its up to you hun?

i think if i had any complications, causes for concern, a pre-term labour threat etc then i wouldnt take or do anything... :shrug: including rlt, sex, bouncing on a ball etc xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Hmmm, try to reply from memory:

*OBEM*: I think we're expecting too much from this series; it's less about a north/south thing. The first two series were about the gentle observations around childbirth. I think the producers felt there might be less interest and so have done a more agenda led programme this series. One thing that has changed is there's less of the talking heads style which characterised the last series. So even though they've only ever done two births per programme, it feels more spare.

*Leeds*: Born there, proud of it but have lived in the Midlands, South and now the wrong side of the Pennines. I married a Dorset boy so, pretty varied but I stand by my home city. It has the biggest hearted people but who can be rather caustic. Haha. Possibly a small reason for the different feel of OBEM.

*Hospital Bag*: Whoever said to take the changing bag....inspired. That means I'll just have my customised Boots bag and a gym bag to take with me. I have started mine but it's all a bit half arsed and need to sort it out. I'm in denial as I have some major tasks to do over the next two weeks and then, maybe I can finish the nursery and do the bag....

*Movements*: I get little sharp pains down low sometimes, I think it's a hand on my bladder or a head weighing down on there. At least, I hope it is.

*Glowstar's hair*: I loved your hair when I saw you, it suited you. Whatever you do though, I'm sure it will look lovely.

Gorgeous clothes and secret stork gifts ladies. I just posted mine today!

I have the community midwife coming in a little bit. Timely I suppose as I'm in the middle of a low. Just too much going on. Then, it's the last antenatal class at Stalybridge though the first of the set of four - labour. We had to miss that and start at class two. Glowstar, if you wanted to do classes, just turn up!


----------



## littleANDlost

they didn't seem to have any answer as to why i started contracting so it's more a just in case thing with the :sex: he said he wouldn't risk anything that could open my cervix and as i;ve had a few bleeds through the pregnancy as well they seem to just be being really cautious. I want to keep taking it if it helps but im scared maybe thats why it started it all, maybe my body reacted differently or somthing. I;m just being silly though i know.


----------



## firsttimer1

I dont think your being silly at all hun :hugs: i doubt RLT started it off BUT if i were you i would not take it until 37 weeks. then you can be safe and sure xx and it should still have an effect hun xx you may just have to drink a few a day instead of one :) xxx


----------



## emera35

With RLT, i'm just going to go right on to 4 cups a day at 37 weeks :thumbup: I'd start earlier, but with a previous prem labour, seems wiser not to. Oh and doctors as a rule think that all herbal / complimentary stuff is nonsense, so they tend to just humour you ;) I asked the MW about taking Arnica tablets after the birth to help with the foof bruising, and she just looked at me with a "what are you on about?!?" expression. :haha: This was a hospital MW rather than my community MW though. In fact the same hospital MW who when i asked about co-sleeping, instead of talking to me about how to do it safely just said, "don't do it, you'll kill your baby!" and walked off! :shock:
This time i've been given a really good leaflet about it already, and have everything set up so its perfectly safe :)
Oh, i'm rambling, i wanted to recommend taking arnica after the birth!I think it really helped speed up my healing :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Just had leftover chilli for lunch and some grapes.....yummy. Hubby at tennis tonight so not big dinner for me....I will still be stuffed from that.

Getting excited about mw appt in an hour now :happydance:...just hope I am not disappointed if she still cannot tell babies position.

FT and movement - I am getting more shuffles around inside rather than painful jabs and kicks. If she makes a big movement or stretch it sometimes takes me by surprise and can take my breath away - but rarely painful to be honest

Have had a fairly productive morning for work - half finished my report but stalling on doing some flowcharts as it is a bit faffy. Have to go get sheets out of car in driveway to and its cold out there....keep delaying. Office tomorrow as I feel myself going a little stir crazy after two days home:wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Hi lads :hi:

I LOVE the fact that we are WT's dirty little secret :rofl:

MsC, sorry to hear you are in a bit of a low. I was exactly the same for a couple of weeks, and I haven't even got a percentage of what you have going on both personally and professionally. You know where we are :hugs:

Hospital bags? *digs head in sand* I haven't even thought about mine. At all. Baby wise, my oh is currently putting together a chest of drawers (I am lying on the bed with the dogs supervising!), so when that is done we can wash what little clothes/bedding we have and put it away. We also changed round the bedroom (mum n dads spare room don't forget!) so we can fit the crib and stuff in. It looks really nice if a bit odd having an empty crib next to the bed. Not for long I guess!!

NEWSFLASH!!!!! My OH got the bar managers job at the hotel :happydance: AMAZING!!! Slight worry is that it is a full time job (40-50 hrs p/w), but he is able to fit his 3 school days around it whilst he trains to be a teaching assistant. He is a bit concerned that he won't see the baby much but we are going to worry about that as and when it becomes an issue. I'm SO pleased for him. 

AFM.....I only bloody lost 10lbs!!!!!!!!!! I swear I have been eating like a horse too. A very healthy horse, but plenty none the less!! Feel really pleased.


----------



## emera35

My FIL just arrived with 2kg of Belgian chocolates from OH's uncle. Hell yeeeaahh!! :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Wooop Loo....well done!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

And I love the fact that Emera mentions 2kgs of Belgian chocolate straight after your posting :haha::haha::haha: ...obviously written at the same time

And congrats to OH on the new job!!! Fantastic day all round x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow you ladies have been busy chatting this morning, it's taken me ages to catch up (and I'm at work lol, good thing no one can see my computer screen and think i'm just reading). 

WT - Sorry your still in hospital but i'm glad the all three of you are doing well. I'll keep my finger's crossed for you that they are able to move to you a more comfortable room soon.

Mitch - It's too bad your SS didn't reveal herself to you. I still have the list so if she doesn't reveal herself to you by private message I'll be doing a big reveal in a few weeks time, so you will eventually find out lol.

FT - My lo's movements are not really hurting but they do get pretty uncomfy sometimes. I think he is head down and his back is facing outwards... which is why I don't really feel his movements in the centre of my belly only at my sides and ribs. I think he is still up pretty high as at the moment I feel like by breasts are resting on my tummy now! My lungs are pretty squished and I loose my breath easily, so my poor ribs are getting a beating right now, I'm sure his feet are up under them at times. 

Hosptial Bags - you ladies are making me nervous, I still haven't even thought about packing a hospital bag yet. I'm waiting to get my diaper bag (which my Mom is making for me, but isn't giving it to me until the baby shower which isn't until the last week of Feb). Once I have the diaper bag I'll pack up the baby's things, or perhaps until then, I will put some things aside and if needed I can just throw them into any bag if we have to rush to the hospital for some reason. I hate packing to go away, I usually wait until the day before or day of, but in this case I guess i'll have to be more organized.


----------



## emera35

Yaaay Loo for your OH, that's great news! Its so soul destroying being unemployed when you really want to work. Go him, for getting a good job so quickly! :yipee:

And you lost 10lb?!?!? :saywhat: that's flipping amazing lady!!! :)

I'm about to gain 2kg in chocolate in celebration of your amazingness! :munch:


----------



## waula

Loo 10lbs is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!! Well done you - you must be over the moon... :thumbup: 

We were told the other day at antenatal that 3rd tri is the really important one to eat well in - healthy stuff only...shame i'm currently making 30 vanilla shortbread biscuits...oops!!! :dohh: the smell is amazing though... xxx

Mitch - hope mw goes well and she can feel where LO is - fingers crossed!! 

right well me and dh are popping out for lunch (salad for me...hmmm) catch you laters xxxx


----------



## emera35

waula said:


> We were told the other day at antenatal that 3rd tri is the really important one to eat well in - healthy stuff only...shame i'm currently making 30 vanilla shortbread biscuits...oops!!! :dohh: the smell is amazing though... xxx

Butter is really good for you, so shortbread is like...healthy choice biscuits! Chocolates are good for you too, probably..... :blush: I did have muesli and a fruit platter this morning, think that balances out?


----------



## loolindley

Am on such a high, thanks lads. 

Just celebrated by dry heaving over the toilet for a couple of minutes. Is anyone else suffering with nausea again (not actually been sick, but often feeling a bit gippy?)

Emera, have some Belgium choc for me. Sounds amazing.


----------



## wondertwins

FT, I knew I could count on you take us back to food and Emera to cap it off with choccy talk. Xoxo.

I have officially been cleared for solid foods! :happydance: I was good and ordered oatmeal with brown sugar and maple, a bran muffin and hot tea for breakfast. But rest assured I'll order pancakes tomorrow after I've taken care of bathroom business today.

Loo, whoop for your good healthy eating horse week. :haha:

For the record... I've never really considered you lads to be my "dirty" secret.... just MY secret. :hugs: A place where I can talk about DH without his knowledge. :rofl: The gig was just about up anyway because I'm constantly telling him how they do L/D stuff in the UK and he seems skeptical of my newfound expertise. ;) It's funny because he fancies himself to be the expert on all things international, and he teases me for having grown up in a small town in middle America. :)

As for bags... I used a changing bag, and it has all my toiletries. I bought all new stuff so I wouldn't have to worry about grabbing anything last minute. It's been a lifesaver by making me feel more comfy, and I'll just add them to my stock of stuff when iget home so nothing is wasted.


----------



## littleANDlost

Yay Loo on the weight losing! and congrats to you OH for the new job!! I'm sure when baby comes you can figure something out if he feels he isn't home enough.

Mitch- good luck with the appointment today, im sure that she can tell where baby is (roughly atleast) 

emera! mmmm chocolate!

Joanna, you've still got a few weeks before you have to really think about your hospital bag, always good to know what you want to take though so you can grab it if you need to.

Waula -have a lovely (healthy) lunch lol


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo* - fantastic! Good day for you and your DH eh? :)

*Mitch* - cant wait for your MW appt update :)

Think im going to go use doppler.... im feeling lonely! :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Wohoo, Loo, congratulations! To you for losing 10lbs which is incredible and to your OH for finding employment in really hard times. He must have skills and charisma.

Your description of your chest of drawers is pretty like us at the moment. I have the IKEA changing chest of drawers full of arranged baby clothes, reusable nappies and toys. It's the only island of sorted babyness in the whole fricken house and I have no excuse like yours....

Yes I've felt a bit sick recently and never was during the first trimester. I think it's because the baby is so high up like Joanna said. I went for a drink yesterday with MrC and had to sit very straight as I was being squashed and crushed by the bump.


----------



## kymied

I've been trying to catch up for three days and I just can't do it, I keep getting more and more behind.

I have an appointment with the OB in 1.5 hours. It's a male! It's the only male in the OB department at my location, he works as a team with the other OB who I've met and the midwives. My friend said he was nice and funny but I've never had a male looking at my bits that wasn't sexual.... He won't be looking at my bits today as I think it's just a quick appointment. The place I'm going to has you visiting the midwife most of your pregnancy (if all is normal) but the last two months they have you see the doctor. I guess since they have four locations in the area the midwife and doctor on call at the hospital when you go may not be one you've met before. My friend says this is ok though because everything goes in your chart.


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied - :hi: enjoy your male OB

just used the doppler and heard diggers lovely loud little heart beating :) It was just to the left of my tummy button... so i think digs is head down with back to left (where he/she was at last MW appt) meaning feet etc are to the right (right side being my right arm side).

which would makes sense... as when i lay on my left side i dont get jabbed... but when i lay down on my right side to sleep i get jabbed - the side the feet are on :haha:

so pointless message really... just happy i figured it out!

;) mitch should be at her appt right? it was at either 3 or 3:30 xxx yay xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

*WT* - Hooray for being able to eat! Not so hooray for not being able to poo.
*Loo* - great news on the 10lb loss (must have been that no-pastry quiche!) and on DH's job. Main thing is to get a job in this environment, you can worry about the hours further down the line.
Bags - I think i'll pack mine next week before I go away for the weekend for Mum's birthday. Will also pop the car seat in the car just in case!

Had my first cup of RLT this morning, it's actually rather nice! Midwife although couldn't officially recommend until 37 weeks did say all the ladies she's known use it to have felt they benefitted during labour, and hasn't had anyone go into early labour because of it. This was the midwife who's about to retire so she's very matter of fact and i'm more willing to trust her than any of the others!

BF workshop was good this morning, slightly different technique than the other midwife showed us but some good tips. It was by the hospital's BF consultant and may see her again on post natal ward.

*Waula/Emera* - both butter and chocolate contain dairy, therefore officially good for you (calcium's important right now!)

Just been to see a nursery which I think is my favourite so far. All the kids looked really happy - unfortunately i think it might be the wrong side of town and so a pain to get to at rush hour. Will have to think about it.


----------



## Glowstar

Nice to hear from you MrsC! word of warning....wind everything down over the next week...take some time for yourself :hugs:

L&L - re going for a poo afterwards. I had an episiotomy the first time and tore inside and out the 2nd time....if it happens this time..I'm asking them to put in a couple more stitches to make me 16 again :rofl:
Anyhoo......I was constipated for 5 days after :shock: so it was pretty uncomfortable to go after....2nd time I was much wiser and asked for a pessary up the back passage to make me go and to make sure it was soft this helped keep my bowels moving :winkwink:

Can't remember what anyone said now :wacko: I've just eaten a cornish pasty, a steak bake and a vanilla slice :shock: think I might need a lie down now :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0bahFFAKaM

LO has had loads of hiccups last couple of days, last night I said to OH I can feel my fanny beating :rofl: if anyone ever watched Gilbert on the Morgana Show on Channel 4...you might find that funny :winkwink:


----------



## kymied

A while back I saw you ladies talking about dairy products. I've been crazy about them! The other day we went out 20 minutes before the store closed to get milk, yogurt and ice cream. I've taken to making a milkshake a night to slow down the acid reflux. The thickness make it work better than milk or ice cream alone

Oh, We may have decided on a first name. We've both really taken a liking to Eliot. We still haven't decided if he's going to get my father's name as a middle name or something else with my maiden name as a second middle name. We're not telling anyone and we're going to come up with a second name in case he doesn't look like an Eliot. We want to go with one L because my friend just named her daughter Ellora and they're thinking about nicknaming her Ellie, if they do we'd call ours Eli because Ellie and Eliot are too similar.

So WT you're in the hospital now? But the twins are still cooking?


----------



## littleANDlost

right ladies i think i should do something so OH doesn't moan at me for not staying in bed all day ( i got bored so did two loads of washing and cleaned the bathroom). I think i will go have a long soak now and relax a little. don't think i can take 5 weeks of doing nothing. though i guess once i hit 37 weeks it doesn't matter quite as much.


----------



## lozza1uk

I like Eliot, and Eli as a nickname (have put Elijah on my shortlist just because i like Eli!)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> just used the doppler and heard diggers lovely loud little heart beating :) It was just to the left of my tummy button... so i think digs is head down with back to left (where he/she was at last MW appt) meaning feet etc are to the right (right side being my right arm side).
> 
> which would makes sense... as when i lay on my left side i dont get jabbed... but when i lay down on my right side to sleep i get jabbed - the side the feet are on :haha:
> 
> so pointless message really... just happy i figured it out!

FT - You have totally just described exactly what I feel! I think my lo is laying exactly the same way. If I lie on my right side I get massive kicks so I have to sleep on my left side to keep him happy. Thought I think at times when he stretches he kicks my right side of my ribs. 

MsCrow - exactly, I also feel like I have to sit up straight or lo will be squished as he is up so high... and sometimes he kicks me if I am slouched too much.


----------



## mitchnorm

Back from midwife.....blimey she had a good old feel about, grabbing bits of my baby, made me feel quite protective that she was hurting her (over-reaction - I am sure she wasnt)....anyway........

WE BELIEVE SHE IS HEAD DOWN BUT NOT ENGAGED YET!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Her head is still 'wobbly' which means not engaged (so she could flip:nope:)....back is to my right hand side which I knew from her sticking out, its well hard. Legs are sort of over to the left - hence I am getting alot of movement of baby from left to right which she said is normal and kicks on left hand side mainly. But a few on right (less so now) which could be elbows. I mentioned about hiccups (noticed you mentioned those Glow) which do feel lik my fanny pulsating.....:haha::haha:...it was my first idea that babies head was down there. 

Really strong heartbeat - lots of fluctuation which is good apparently....between 117 - 132 so she averaged to 128. 

Waula - I asked about waters breaking and the policy at my hospital....apparently you put a pad on straight away (to check colour and make sure its not urine), phone L&D who will probably ask me to go in so they can inspect pad etc etc....then make an appt for within the next 24 hours. So slightly different to NCT advice. I think the main thing is - if waters break - PAD ON AND STRAIGHT ON PHONE then go from there :happydance:

Think thats all ladies...had a chat about BF....she is not too pushy which is good. Also asked about my hospital bag (laddies!!!!!!!) and birth plan etc.

All good - next appt at 36 weeks where she will double check babies position and its at that point if shes moved or unsure etc I will get a scan


----------



## firsttimer1

*Glow* - i loved the Morgana show! so funny :)



> Had my first cup of RLT this morning, it's actually rather nice! Midwife although couldn't officially recommend until 37 weeks did say all the ladies she's known use it to have felt they benefitted during labour, and hasn't had anyone go into early labour because of it. This was the midwife who's about to retire so she's very matter of fact and i'm more willing to trust her than any of the others!

*Lozza* - this is good to hear! :hugs:

*Kymied* - i love Eliot :)

*Mitch* - yay for a head down :baby: from everything ive read it looks unlikely that they will turn now... so im sure your 36wk appt will be just fine, with baby maybe even engaged :) 

Did you ask about EPO?

I cant wait for my appt tomo just for confirmation on baby position and where bits are :dance:


----------



## emera35

Yerr once they are head down s less likely they will turn back over, their heads are really heavy so gravity keeps them head down as a rule :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Damn it.....forgot about EPO :dohh:.... I always forget stuff.....

Over to you on our behalf FT....sorry!!


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Yerr once they are head down s less likely they will turn back over, their heads are really heavy so gravity keeps them head down as a rule :thumbup:

I was wondering whether I need to do something to encourage head to stay down....guess just more ball work, some bouncing on that and avoid slouching and lying on back too much?


----------



## firsttimer1

haha i will ask tomo :)

i really dont think you need to do anything to encourage the baby to stay head down... i think if a baby wants to turn then they will... but it really is unlikely now :hugs:

I just got to make an angry phone call (work related) to tell off an external trianing venue! What a good way to let off some hormonal steam... :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - great! Sounds just like my movements and positioning except my head's partly engaged. 

I've not packed my bag, or even bought everything for it. That's next week's task while my boss is on holiday and i'm even less busy than this week!

I think i've also had the same advice about waters going (already forgotten everything i have learnt at antenatal). If in doubt ring and they'll ask you enough questions to help make a decision I think.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Kymied - it was me that brought up craving dairy. I am obsessed at the minute with having glasses of milk... nothing better than a big cold glass of milk, yumm. And I certainly have been eating more ice cream that usual (though I bought frozen yogurt to make it a little healthier lol).

Also, I love the name Eliot, very cute.


----------



## kymied

The little guy is having a DANCE PARTY right now. I'm sit/laying on the couch and it started as a few jabs to the ribs but then changed to full out dancing, both feet arms head.

I'm hungry. But I want boxed mac and cheese. I don't know why, I haven't had it in years, but I want it. I plan to go pick some up after my appointment. When I was a kid we used to mix it with tuna and green beans to make it a meal. That sounds delicious right now. I guess I will tide myself over with these girl scout cookies....

I'm so jealous of all of you with finished or nearly finished nurseries. We STILL haven't even started the room. The office is now painted but my husband wants to get the hardwood flood refinished. So it'll be at least a week before we can get the furniture into there from the nursery and hallway. Well we're planning on having the little guy sleep in our room the first few months so at least when the office is done we can rearrange our room to make that ready.

I also have not yet packed any bags or washed any clothes. (I need the dresser to put them in which isn't even in the house). This kid better cook the full time, we need it!


----------



## lozza1uk

I think as Emera says, once they're head down the weight of it means they'll probably stay like that even though technically a full somersault is still possible. What's important now is keeping their back to your front, so no slouching on the sofa - sit on ball, or back to front on a dining room chair, and on all 4s to create a hammock they naturally fall into (OK, so i do remember some of the antenatal stuff!)


----------



## firsttimer1

ewwwww everytime someone mentions Mac Cheese i feel :sick: :haha: I LOOOVEEEE cheese but not melted ... very fussy me :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> ewwwww everytime someone mentions Mac Cheese i feel :sick: :haha: I LOOOVEEEE cheese but not melted ... very fussy me :haha:

Really??? Thats weird....not even cheese on toast mmmm?

My hubby loves tomatoes and tomato sauce (which I hate!!!!)...but really dislikes them cooked as in grilled with steak etc. Love them that way

Right ball bouncing and hammock manouvers for tonight:happydance:....this LO is NOT MOVING except DOWN!!!

Joanna - YUM...jsut remembered my banana milk in fridge.....happy happy. Now going to make some triple choc cookies


----------



## waula

Mitch - awesome news about head down :happydance: and yes, i've been very aware of keeping my LO head down since last MW told me it was breech so "upright, forward, open" as my NCT lady says - lots of ball bouncing, left side sleeping and all fours...to be fair its the only places i'm comfy at the minute anyway - cannot cope with being on my back, feel like i can't breathe and if i lie on my right side there a lot of quite dramatic movements that scare me that he's trying to turn round or flip over!!

well...my healthy lunch became pizza...we have an amazing pub in the village that has a brick pizza oven in the downstairs seating bit and they make fab pizza's...i had the london one which is shaved ham, button mushroom and spinach!!! yummy!!! :happydance: two things made it healthy; 1-the spinach, 2-the fact i only ate half and brought the other half home....for later when watching masterchef!!!!

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Pizza sounds yummy!!!!

I am definately finishing up work now and going to bake some cookies that hubby can take to work tomorrow :happydance:...what a good wifey I am (sometimes :haha:)

oh and more banana milk needed.......love it!!!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yumm... loving all this food talk, making me very hungry... good thing it's lunch hour in 5 minutes... PB and banana sandwich with fruit and yogurt. 

Kymied - you have started a craving for me... I must have mac and cheese for dinner tonight... maybe it's another dairy craving for us as I always mix the cheese with milk, which is why I think I am craving it.


----------



## wondertwins

I'm reading on my iPad which makes it really easy to accidentally hit links that I don't intend. I just hit "report post" on kym's post, and then hit the back key really fast. Oops! Hopefully I don't get sweet Kymied banned. :rofl:

Mag is officially stopped. Shower and lunch are in my future. Yay!

Mitch- fab heads down news. Such a good girlie.

Oh, and add me to the list of people who love the name Eliot/Eli!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch*, im literally a cheese fiend but as soon as its melted its ruined. Im funny with textures so thats prob why. Every now and then though i will crave and want melted mild cheeder cheese on toast?! But the next day im back to hating it and cant believe i ate it :haha: so who knows :shrug: My fav cheese is camembert with grapes.... YUM.
*
Waula* - thanks for the food porn :) Mmmmmm brick oven pizza.... YUM.

*Mitch* - are u actually craving banana stuff or just the milk? Its weird that our bumps look similar and i was OBSESSED with banana stuff (coconut now though) x altho trust me, i would NOT say no to some banana milk or banana loaf. I repeat for a third time - YUM. 

first Zumba class tonight after having missed 3 weeks due to antenatal :dance: I wont be able to move muich, but i have a friend with me and a wheelchair in the car incase my hip locks up! Oh to be :jo: at the grand age of 28 :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am not sure I am actually craving bananas as such but I am eating more of them than usual.....I think the banana milk was more of a milk thing and better option compared to strawberry or chocolate).....I just felt like I was getting no calcium....I dont like milk generally so therefore use in on my cereal to 'wet it' rather than drink it.

I think my cravings as such havent really progressed passed the first trimester really :shrug:

Any one getting savoury cravings??


----------



## emera35

Mitch I've been having meat cravings! :haha: mostly sausages, random. I'm also having oily fish cravings tuna, mackerel, sardines etc. The other thing I want a lot is things like fennel, celery, raw carrot, that sort of thing. I think that is textural though as they are all crunchy :shrug: the fish one is frustrating as we can only have one portion a week :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mitch - what sort of savoury cravings do you mean?

My cravings at the moment have mostly been dairy and fruit... lots and lots of fruit... I make a fruit salad most evenings because I love it so much :) I'm also craving chocolate but that just might be a Joanna thing because I loved chocolate before I was pregnant lol.


----------



## littleANDlost

food talk again!! guys your killing me! i had to go get a large chunk of ham (that my OH's lovely Granny cooked for us) and now want a strawberry milk shake! but the really nasty kind that involved powder mixed into milk lol! thankfully my lil cousins love that stuff so i have some in the cupboard

OH is at rowing training (though not on the water as it's to dark and they row in the sea) and i am yet again home alone, starting to get quite lonely now.


----------



## mitchnorm

Well those three replies has put paid to any boy / girl and sweet / savoury craving pattern :haha:

emera is having a girl and is savoury
L&L is having a girl and is currently eating ham and wants a strawberry milkshake
Joanna - is having a boy and is more sweet stuff I guess
And me - having a girl (supposedly :winkwink:) and wanting more sweet stuff than usual

Mmmm old wives tales eh???

Hubby is running a 'babybet' event on FB for our close friends to guess the sex and date of birth of the baby....:haha: 3 girls and 5 boy guesses so far and dates vary


----------



## emera35

L+L I know the feeling. I feel lonely often as OH works late most nights. Guess I'm pretty used to it by now though. I just save the stuff I like doing on my own for the days he's not home, and try to make it special 'me' time, then it feels easier. :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera we can have two portions of oily fish a week hun :) so you can have a tad more! :)
https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/should...-of-fish.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=216

i LOOOOVE fish :)

well im all dressed for zumba... i had to snip the top of my gym bottoms :haha: i suppose this is the sacrifice i make for not investing in mat ones!


----------



## littleANDlost

I think all the baby girl/boy things are old wife tales that don't work. 

emera - i'm hoping when baby comes it will be easier as i'll be to busy to be lonely, i've never not worked though and it's starting to feel weird to be home alone so much.


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - glad your appointment went well and yay for head down :happydance:

OMG! just watching Birth Stories and lady being hypnotised because she's not sure about a home birth. The lady is asking her...'does baby want to have a home birth?......' :saywhat:


----------



## kymied

Mitch I'm having a boy but have wanted highly processed foods - fake mashed potatoes, box mac and cheese. And chocolate lots of chocolate.

I got my mac and cheese. It was terrible (I'm a homemade mac and cheese snob) but I want more of it now!

The doc said everything looks perfect, that I'm a baby making machine, whatever I'm doing keep it up because it's working. I asked him about RLT and he said it may not help but it won't hurt so why not? And I actually found that they have it at my local supermarket. They also have tea for constipation which I considered....

Don't ban me WT! I love this board! (My husband found out about it when I made a card for the secret stork gift.)


----------



## emera35

Glowie that sounds random! I'm really pro hypnotherapy, but I think that sounds a little weird myself! All the stuff I've done about birth has been help with visualising your body dong wha you want/ need it to do during birth, not asking the baby questions! :haha:

L+L It takes some getting used to not working. You likely will feel lonely still with a baby, as although they keep you occupied its a lot of sitting doing stuff, like feeding them, or rocking them etc. My advice would be to plan stuff you want to do, go out everyday if you can, if only for a walk round the block, and get really into watching tv/films! I found if I planned one decent thing (lunch date, walk, shopping trip or even just a film I wanted to see) then I felt like I had something to do, and didn't go too nutty! :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks emera I'll try to keep all of that in mind when it happens. I have been worrying a little about postnatal depression and have asked my OH and family to keep an eye on me for it.


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - that sounds nuts :saywhat:

kymied - well done on being a great baby machine :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh great....havent felt baby move since mw appointment:cry:....shes probably tramatised her with alot of poking and moving her about. Hope shes ok :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch im sure she is fine :hugs: we all seem to be going through quiet periods with our LOs dont we? :hugs:


----------



## emera35

:hugs: L+L try not to worry about it too much. You will feel very emotional for the first few weeks anyway, and that's normal and shouldn't be confused with pnd. Its if after a month or 2 or even after 6 months you feel down, feel like you can't cope, or like you can't be bothered to do anything then definitely talk about it with people you trust and/or doctors asap. The best thing to do really is to get yourself in a good 3-4 hourly routine for the first few months, rather than try to have an all day routine, that will help you feel in control. Make sure you take at least 30 minutes for yourself a day, and take several 30 minute 'me' time breaks f you can, but at least one. I recommend going to a local cafe on your own with a book or magazine for a coffee while LO is with OH, and make time for your usual appointments hair etc, it will just take some planning. 
Most important get out and meet and talk to as many other new mums as you can, you don't have to make friends with them on a permanent basis to be able to share your experiences. Talking to oher people in the same boat as you will help to keep everything in perspective, something I found very important! (Bear in mind a lot of mums will exaggerate how well things are going "little jonny sleeps through already, he's an angel" probably translates as "jonny sleeps for 6 hours 4/7 nights if we are lucky, I'm knackered!", so take it with a pinch of salt there is a lot of social pressure to be supermum these days!)

That was my experience anyway, hope some of that helps a bit xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm sure she's fine Mitch! Have you tried lying on your side or back to get her to move?? and drink/eat something sugary


----------



## mitchnorm

I asure she is just hacked off with being poked :haha:

Willdo the lying on my back thing....that typically wakes her up:thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Mitch I've had quiet patches today too. Babies can handle alot of poking and prodding, trust me! Lie down, drink something cold and sweet and relax :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

Emera, I was diagnosed with server depression when i was 16 and have had highs and lows with it all my life, that's the main reason I'm worried that it will get worse once baby is here. My midwife and doctors have all been keeping an eye on me this pregnancy and always ask if i think i'm doing ok. And i have been fine but have felt little things happening these last couple of weeks, like not wanting to get out of bed, forgetting to eat, not wanting to answer phone/door and ignoring texts from people that makes me worried things are slipping again. I;m hoping that it's all just baby stuff and i'll be fine and haven;t said anything to OH but think i should before next MW visit next week to maybe talk to her about it.


----------



## Glowstar

Fab advice Emera :thumbup: couldnt have out it better myself :winkwink:

Your comment about people trying to be 'supermum' is so true! I always used to find other Mums were bleating on about how brill their babies were blah blah. I've only ever found a couple of Mums who really told it like it was :winkwink:

Has she moved yet Mitch :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

L&L.....:hugs::flower:....please speak to your oh and mw ...they will put your mind at rest. I am sure what you are experiencing is just feeling at a bit of a loose end and the weirdness of not working every day.....but better to speak to someone than bottling it up x x

Edit - a few little tickles tell me shes ok ladies.....but nothing too substantial....yet ha ha. I do hate it when shes quiet....though i complain when she gives me a huge boot


----------



## emera35

L+L sounds like you are doing the right thing. Definitely take with OH about it, and talk with MWs and the HVs later on about it as much as you need to, its what they are there for, and keeping on top of it is the best way to make sure you can nip it n the bud, so to speak. It sounds like you are very self aware, and notice quickly when you are starting to slip. I've suffered with severe depression, when I was a teenager too, and some really bad episodes since then, so I had (and have again) the same concerns as you do :hugs: In fact i'm more worried about pnd this time, as its going to be more challenging to get out and meet people with a toddler too. Hopefully I'll find ways to stay afloat like I did last time! :hugs: I do try to not worry to much about things before the event though, so I'm just staying self aware for now. ;)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies how are you are am not going to even try and catch up hope youare all well :D


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks guys. I hate worrying OH about it i know how much he suffers when i do as well. Will speak to him though before it gets worse. I;m hoping to be able to keep on top of it all this time.

EDIT - Hi Danielle!!! hope your doing alright?


----------



## littleANDlost

right ladies I'm gonna get off for the evening and cook some dinner. 
Baby has hiccups :) hehe

speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## emera35

Night L+L :hugs:

Argh help me! OH is cooking dinner and FIL is boring the crap out of me!!! He always tells me the same dull stories every time I see him, and after 14 years its getting very very old! Been hiding in bed all day, but had to be vaguely polite and hobble to the sitting room for a while, but oh god, he needs to shut up!! :ignore:


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitch* - digs is hardly moving now as well so i think its the stage were at? I know she/he is OK cos i keep feeling a little lump of their body push out... but no jabs, kicks, big moves etc. and far less than last week. I figure they are just out of room? :shrug: of course like u, im still worried.

*danielle *- :hi: how you feeling?

so im REALLY upset and just had a little cry. I got ready for zumba and as i did my pelvic pain came back :nope: so so SO gutted. was really looking forward to getting back to it. but looks like no dance/zumba classes for me now until digs is here and im ready :cry: i know its silly but so gutted :cry:


----------



## emera35

Oh FT, poor you, how frustrating! :( I have soo much sympathy, I'm sick of having to hobble about, and not being able to go out and do normal stuff. :hugs: It won't be for long hun! :hugs: xxx


----------



## citymouse

waula said:


> AFM - was meant to be going for lunch with a friend who was due on 28th Jan but she's texted to say she's having contractions every 4mins eeeep!!! :wacko: so maybe "lunch date plans" should be added onto the list of pineapple/scrubbing floors/sex/curry!
> 
> xxxx

Funny, the same thing happened with a friend of mine a few years ago. She was a week overdue and went into labor the day we had plans to go to this place that makes a "labor salad."


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am good not been round much as by 7pm am asleep sooo tired latly. 

are we telling r secret storks who the gift is off when we have all recived them x


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks emera - im full of so much self pity atm that i could give Pitymouse a run for her money ;)

Rashy - labor salad, love it!

danielle - were just posting pics of our gifts at first ;) we will do a big reveal of who they were from in a couple of weeks when everyone has theirs :)


----------



## emera35

FT I'm the same :hugs: I've been so grumbley and mopey about it even my ever patient OH got stroppy with me today! He must be sooo bored of me moaning! Just have to hope that Digger engages a bit more soon, its meant to really help stabalise the hips and reduce the pain!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks emera :) I hope digs isnt engaged then when i see mw tomo, as if THIS is meant to be better lol :rofl:

just having second cup of RLT. im well impressed that ive not missed a days drink! GO ME!


----------



## emera35

Think their heads have to be quite far down for it to work, so partially engaged might not help. ;)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all, 

health visitor visit went as expected, loads of questions about mine and hubbys relationship and our family support network etc. just trying to find out if im at risk basically.

had nhs classes this evening. was good to have another perspective to the nct and useful because they are lead by a midwife and she can tell us what actually happens in our hospital. sad news is that waterbirths are not available at our hospital until the summer due to refurbishment so no waterbirth for me. gutted.

sorry havent caught up with what you have been chatting about.

Ft i had banana cake and custard for pudding. it was delicious!


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - sorry about the waterbirth issue hun, did u have ur heart set on one? I hope that lush banana cake helped ease the woe ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

hello march mommies!

mouse- i think i heard about that salad on tv!!!

ft- sorry for the hip pain. my hips dont hurt, but after loading the dishwasher my back will hurt for an hour. he is so low i have a ton of pressure in my pelvis too.... and since he has a foot by his head i get kicked in my ovaries and my ribs :wacko:

l&l- :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch - Have you felt your lo yet? :hugs: I can often go through the whole day without really feeling anything, and then at night time only get a few kicks. Some babies are quieter than others, some just have quiet days, so try not to worry too much :hugs:

FT - am so sorry to hear about Zumba. I am in the same position with my hip pain, and cant even get out for a walk. It's soul destrying to think I potentially have another 9 weeks of this (if I go overdue), but think how much it will all be worth it in the end :hugs:

L&L and Emera - I am going to be in the same position as you as when my oh starts work tomorrow he will be managing a lot of functions and working most nights until midnight. L&L I used to suffer really badly from depression too, and am dreading pnd. It's a huge worry. The only advice I can offer is keep talking to people (even if it just us on here). I always get worse the more I lock up inside. I am so glad I have you lot here, even if you are virtual friends it feels like we have lots in common :hugs:

I went to breast feeding class tonight. Defo the best out of the NHS classes so far. She didn't force it down our throats at all and said that the last thing she would ever want to do is make someone feel like they have to do this as it is a personal choice. What a woman!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i did really want a waterbirth... i can go to a birthing centre but it is a long way from the hospital and there are no doctors/epidurals etc. its basically a homebirth at a centre.

banana cake was tres yum!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks blessed :hugs: sorry about ur back xxx

Loo - i know i started crying because not only did i REALLY want to go, but i also thought ''i cant handle another 6-8 weeks as a hermit'' :cry: I will deefo be trying everything to try to ensure this baby comes bewteen 37-40 weeks now LOL

Glad u had a great MW like me who did not ENFORCE bfeeding... but just gave good advice :hugs:


----------



## kymied

"Labor salad"? I've heard of the "labor eggplant parm" and the "labor cookies". My friend got a "labor pedicure." I really think it's just people overdue trying anything to get the kid moving.

Cupcake - At first I was really disappointed that I couldn't have a water birth as it seems there's only one hospital in my area that does them and it's 30 minutes away when a really good hospital is 5 minutes away. But I've heard a lot of good things about the hospital and they have tubs you can labor in and big showers and are open to many many positions for pushing so I think it will be good anyway.


----------



## kymied

"Labor salad"? I've heard of the "labor eggplant parm" and the "labor cookies". My friend got a "labor pedicure." I really think it's just people overdue trying anything to get the kid moving.

Cupcake - At first I was really disappointed that I couldn't have a water birth as it seems there's only one hospital in my area that does them and it's 30 minutes away when a really good hospital is 5 minutes away. But I've heard a lot of good things about the hospital and they have tubs you can labor in and big showers and are open to many many positions for pushing so I think it will be good anyway.

I also wanted to show you ladies this: Toy chicken. What will they come up with next?


----------



## wondertwins

Evening lads. 

FT- so sorry about zumba but we don't want you falling on your bum mid dance. Take care this evening. :hugs:

Danielle- thanks for dropping by. :flower:

Waula- I can add evicting bad tenants from your rental home to the list too since I was at my house reviewing all the damages when my contractions started to pick up. :haha:

AFM- I've had a lush shower and feel like a new woman. One thing I really love about my hospital is that I get to order whatever I want off a menu at any time of the day! For lunch I had a chicken salad wrap, fries, fresh fruit and some tasty chocolate chip cookies. Tonight I think y'all have convinced me to get a strawberry shake! 

They're going to monitor m one more night here in the labor ward (but without all the gear strapped on me). If all goes well, I'll move rooms tomorrow to the maternity ward where I'll have a window and more room to spread out. For now.... I'm going to nap. 

P.S. Mitch- When they unstrapped me earlier, it released a lot of pressure and prodding from my belly and both babies proceeded to take a long nap. So I think you're exactly right that it wears them out! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

> but we don't want you falling on your bum mid dance

you sure about that? would be pretty funny :haha:

glad ur feeling good and well-fed WT... fries.... yum. I bet the USA do the best fries. I cant wait to visit one day.

when we were younger we used to go to Poole on englands south coast every year and also to Menorca. One year dad said to me and my sister ''would you rather go to america or poole?'' Guess what we chose :dohh:

But i figure we can take digs when they are a little older to disney land... that would be fun ;)


----------



## emera35

I'm in the bath again! More contractions, likely because I stood up for more than 5 minutes to put on some laundry and fill the dishwasher :dohh:

On a more postive note, I'm having a celebratory hot chocolate in the bath, toasting my longest ever pregnancy! :yipee: Go me!


----------



## blessedmomma

okay... i realize im spoiled... DH is stopping to get a new blender and ice cream so i can start making milkshakes.... thanks ladies, it only took a few days of milkshake talk to put it in my head. i thought i was good with the ice shaver, but no.:winkwink:


i want several different types of ice cream to give me a variety :shrug: im thankful i just have to mention it to him and he gets it...

AND my ss gift i ordered showed up today, ready for me to put a card in and send out!!! now have to decide to use US post office, UPS, or fedex???? whats everyone else using from US?


----------



## blessedmomma

just remembered i have some cadbury creme eggs in the cupboard... mmmmm


----------



## emera35

Cupcake I mean to say, I had my heart set on a waterbirth last time too, but as I was early I couldn't even get in the bath! A lot of birthing suite rooms these days have big baths and you can labour as long as you like in there under normal circumstances. Well certainly you can at my hospital. Thnk you have to get out to push etc, bu still, you might find it relaxing and a partial substitute. Might be worth asking a local MW to see if that would work for you? X


----------



## KellyC75

:saywhat: ONLY 3 weeks until I have the baby!! :argh:

Gotta start getting ready me thinks!!.....:help:


----------



## kymied

Wow Kelly, time flies!


----------



## crowned

Glad to hear you're doing okay, WT!

Ladies, I got the most wonderful gift today from my SIL! A big bag filled with so many new things for baby:
2 baby boy outfits
1 baby girl outfit
5 newborn onesies
4 0-3 month onesies
nursing cover
hooded towel with a little ducky on the hood
5 new yellow baby washcloths
2 pairs of baby mitts
2 little baby hats
Feeling SO spoiled today!!


----------



## wondertwins

FT, if you take digs to Disney we could meet you there with our lil dudes and have a March mamas reunion! 

Kelly, I'm suddenly in your same shoes and it's pretty crazy!! I have a feeling our perception of time will vary. Since I'm stuck in a hospital bed, 3 weeks will seem like forever. For you, having just moved, 3 weeks will fly!! :)

Crowned- that was so lovely of your SIL! She should give in law lessons for City and FTs SILs!

Blessed- we've known your DH is an angel, but seriously that's so sweet!

Emera- way to go! It's smooth sailing now. :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> Kelly, I'm suddenly in your same shoes and it's pretty crazy!! I have a feeling our perception of time will vary. Since I'm stuck in a hospital bed, 3 weeks will seem like forever. For you, having just moved, 3 weeks will fly!! :)

:hugs: Im sorry your stuck in hospital, that must suck ~ But equally make the most of the rest :thumbup:

And yeah.....3 weeks is gonna fly by, im moving again in just over 2 weeks :wacko:


----------



## crowned

WT, I totally agree - SIL is amazing (having her own baby in just a couple of weeks too!) and SO generous!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oooh not long kelly!

how lovely crowned. baby gifts are just the best arent they. sounds like you have a fantastic sil especially if she is due her own baby soon too!

hope the hospital stay is going ok WT

emera, i think the hospital has bath tubs so i will use those as much as im allowed which is an ok substitue. I dont have a bath at home (only a giant shower) so i like to make the most of having a bath when i can! lol

anyone remember me saying ages ago that i had a lovely old secretary that lost a baby herself and has been really interested in my pregnancy?? sad news is she resigned yesterday and will be leaving the same time as i go off on maternity leave. i will miss her... i will make sure we meet up for coffee etc but it wont be the same.


----------



## firsttimer1

Morning all! just a hit and run aas off to my mw appt now to find out if im still a giant baby vessel.... :haha:

will catch up and chat when back :) xxxx

have a good morning ya'llllllll :) xxxx


----------



## MsCrow

Morning laddies

Have a good appointment FT.

L&L, on PND, I've spoken at length to my MW about it as it's also a concern for me; it's the reason I have an extra MW and early HV bookings. Her, I think sound, advice was that the more you worry about it the more likely it will happen. For many women, as Emera is an example, where depression has been a significant factor in the past, pregnancy and motherhood can often be 'the making of you' as my MW went on. Some self belief and some self awareness, both of which you have, L&L, will mean, I think, you will be ok. :flower:

My community MW didn't turn up yesterday which was a bit of a disappointment. I'm in a funk about all I've got to get done over the next couple of weeks and would have appreciated the talk time. Meh.

OK, last day in the office today, just come in from a swim and changed the last month of my health club membership so I can go in anytime. Bliss. Loads to do...


----------



## lozza1uk

*FT/WT *- I'll join you at Disneyworld for the March Mama's holiday! :plane:That's one of the things i'm most excited about by having kids as i'm a big kid myself and have never been. That and Lapland which is definitely on the agenda, can't wait to meet Santa!:xmas6:

*FT* - hope the appointment went well.:hugs: A few ladies at my yoga class were told they were having giant babies (one even had a scheduled CS because of it), only to have normal size babies (CS one was 7lb something!) - it seems a very inaccurate science. :shrug:

*L&L* - so you're another rowing widow? :hugs:Is your OH as obsessed with erg times and splits as mine? I nearly told him last night that there was a rowing widow on here but resisted as he'd have made me ask you for 2K times or something silly. Fortunately mine's realised (finally) he needs to ease off the training a bit to help me out, although he announced this week he'll go and train twice a day while on paternity leave as my mum will be here and as i'll be BF there's not much he can do:dohh:

*WT* - your hospital food sounds great, i've been told we get a cup of tea, and toast. That's it!

*Mitch* - hope you got movement in the end yesterday.:hugs:
*Emera* - have your contractions calmed down?

My LO wriggled non-stop yesterday. Not much so far this morning, maybe it works on a 4 day week as it was quiet last friday too and wakes up on a Monday!:haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi ladies.....


Lots of movement from LO......a fair bit before I went to bed...the typical 10pm activity and loads during the night. I woke a few times with cats scratching at the door and took the opportunity to nip to the loo and bubs was very active. :happydance: So I am happy again!!

Emera - take it easy over there......and congratulations on officially your longest pregnancy ever :happydance:

FT - hope MW goes well x x

Cupcake - shame about the birthing pool situation, which hospital? But yeah if you can get in a big bath....next best thing. A lady off my NCT had her baby last week, 38 weeks, and went in the birthing pool which really helped with the pain but felt the need to come out to finally push baby out. Said it felt weird like she was pooing in the bath....:haha:

Blessed - yeah for the blender....enjoy all those milkshakes and let the kiddies get a look in :winkwink:

Crowned - a great haul!!! I am hoping to get some hand me downs when people know what we are having:happydance:. My SIL has a girl and has already said she has loads of things to give us....probably not commiting to clothes etc yet cos she doesnt know sex

Kelly - wooop for 3 weeks left....so exciting. I really hope mine comes 38 weeks on the dot - that would be perfect (nothing is that perfectly planned though)

Lozza - I know you are looking into nurseries....did you just google for local ones and give them a call? Anyone else that organised? My SIL is a child minder and we met for lunch on Saturday to discuss her looking after our LO...she already has a place reserved but is happy for us to look at other options if we prefer....mayber hers a couple of days and nursery a couple of days....both have advantages and disadvantages I guess. Be nice to mix the two. She is only 15 minute drive away so not too bad.....she has also given us a very very good reduced rate for looking after LO. We dont want her to be out of pocket...its her business


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I started off on google, but at our last antenatal class a woman came along from the council's "family information service" - we gave her our postcode and she emailed me the next day a list of all within a 1 mile radius (including childminders). Alternatively you can go on the Ofsted website and search there - all the recent Ofsted reports are loaded and I just rang the ones rated Good or Outstanding. Satisfactory didn't sound good enough to me! I also asked around at the antenatal class and people keep naming the same few.

Last night though DH said - i'm not sure I want to leave my child with anyone else. Well, it's our only choice with parents living 120 and 225 miles away and he's not getting to give up work!


----------



## lozza1uk

In fact thinking about it, I looked on the council's website - list of approved childcare facilities are under "education & learning".


----------



## waula

morning lads - omg i'm only just writing a list for what goes in labour bag and you're onto day care nurseries already!!!!!!!!!!!

ft - hope your mw appt goes well
kelly - 3 weeks EEEEEK! hope the move goes well...
mitch - glad for the movement from LO - i still find when i'm up and about i find it much harder to feel movements - its when i have a sit down/lie down they become very obvious!

beware, i may be about to be smug :smug: done 50 lengths this morning, already walked the dogs and cleaned the downstairs windows inside!!!! now for a cuppa before my friend comes over for lunch...we're going to a local pub that does the BEST fish finger sandwiches ever with a massive bowl of mushy peas... is it too early to talk about lunch???!!!

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Waula - that sounds like my kind of lunch....Mmmmmm mushy peas = Heaven :haha:

I should take Lola for a walk really :shock: but it's too cold and I'm supposed to be off sick :wacko: She's piling the weight on since finishing her season. I keep telling her 'NO babies for you Lola' so stop pretending to be Preggo! I've had to cut her food right back and she's begging like a maniac so frequently getting told off!

Mitch - yay for loads of movement. After weeks of hardly any from this little guy because of AP....he's a nutter now :shock: 

FT - good luck at the MW today :hugs:

I'm refusing to even look at childcare until baby is 3 months old. I just want to enjoy my time with him before I have to think of leaving him. I hated that part with my girls and went back to work when they were 13 weeks and 19 weeks :cry: Mine both went to childminders and that worked great as my Ex worked shifts and childminders tend to be more flexible than Nurseries.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks Lozza - might be something to look into when I am off on mat leave....at least make a start. 

Waula - LOVE LOVE LOVE fish finger sandwiches.....in fact a colleague is taking me out to lunch today and guess what is THE best thing on the menu??!!!:happydance::happydance: Very excited.

Glow - hiya.....I think childminder is a better idea....and the SIL is perfect....the only concern I have is baby becoming more attached to her than me :cry:..and her being family it is likely that would happen. How much time are you able to take off after this LO's born Glow?


----------



## Glowstar

I won't lie Mitch it's tough! BUT if I had a SIL doing it I seriously would be jumping for joy. I never found mine got more attached to the childminder but possibly being your SIL baby will have a good bond. I actually see that as a super positive because you will need to feel absolutely 100% OK about leaving her. When you turn your back to walk away you need to feel relaxed and confident that LO will be fine, if you have that then it's great.
Working and being a Mum takes a lot of juggling and really is all about being organised. I found I had to be less anal about things like housework for example so I could spend quality time with the girls. 
One thing I did with both of mine was as going back to work was approaching I would take them 1-2 days a week for a couple of hours each time. It's less of a shock to both of you when you go back full time. I'm sure your SIL would have you do that anyway :winkwink:

I've officially taken off until 2nd January 2013. I might not actually take that long depending on finances but I really hope I can :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow/Waula - I wish I didn't have to think about it yet either! Unfortunately the good ones near me get booked up, they're all full until Sept 12 so I need do need to reserve a place for Jan 13 already! Am going to check out childminders as well as they're about £10-20 a day cheaper, which is a lot over 4 days a week! A lot of people from the BBC are moving in around here too as they move up to Media City, so its likely to get worse!

Waula - this is the only thing i'm being organised about, not even thought which bag to pack yet, never mind what's going in it!

Enjoy your lunches girls, i've only got cheese in the house so that's a plain cheese sandwich for me.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thats fantastic that you have so much more time off this time....I am finding that one of the joys of being slightly older (only slightly mind you :haha:) is that I have a pretty good salary behind me and therefore although its a huge loss for most of this year....I have managed to save a bit whilst pregnant.

I am also ultra anal about things.....not sure how I am going to cope with just 'going with the flow'....have never had to do that before. I like an element of control so I am looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Morning ladies just checking in and will catch up with the chat soon 

Ive been poorly for the last few days - flu- ish and achy - think the nursery furniture really took it out of me ...

Ive not had a chance to post my SS but hubby going to do it in the morning for me although im sure we still have to next week if my memory serves me correctly 

Got nursery pics for you guys just need to figure how to up load them 

L x


----------



## firsttimer1

*Crowned* - what a wonderful SIL you have! :hugs:

*WT *- imagine a march mama meet up in disney heehee - would be brilliant! :) have you been before?

*Cupcake* - im sorry to hear about your secretary leaving, but i hope she is moving onto something/somewhere equally as exciting :hugs: and im sure you will kp in touch xxx

*Lozza* - lapland would be AMAZING!!!!!!!! :) i think digs works a 4 day week too.... must take after his mama... laaazyyyyyyy :haha:

*waula* - mushy peas.... :sick: ..... GROSS! :)

*Glow *- IM OFF TILL JAN 2ND TOO :dance: Cant wait.... im not looking into childcare yet... too upsetting. 

*MY UPDATE*

so mw appointment was good! Urine clear, BP good, no swelling etc.... babys HB was 150bpm and MW admitted she thinks its a *girl* ... so we will see :)

and..... im now measuring...... only 2cm ahead! so measuring 36 at 34+2. She said my baby just had a growth spurt before and that i should finally relax.... which i am :smug:

Baby is head down still :dance: but NOT engaged and sitting highish, which is prob why i have a fundal slightly ahead. 

she said that whether the baby is engaged now or not doesnt really matter, as most engage at 36weeks... around half of babies (first time mums) dont engage till labour day! so thats good as i panicked over whether the baby being high would mean they will be late!

Asked about *EPO* and she said that they cant recommend anything like that officially, and there are mixed reports about whether it works or not. She said that ladies in the past have used it and swear by it. But thats all she could say.... LOL she also added do NOT use castor oil.... but we all knew that anyway :)

*Movement*- digs is still being quiet. Moved a bit last night in bed, and when i woke up at 7am. and i get the odd shuffle. But its VERY different now. The mw said this was normal due to the lack of space in there..... still makes me worry a little tho.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lozza- ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH 40 DAYS LEFT!*

:happydance: I swear we only did the countdown to 50 days yesterday! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Vitfa - hope you're feeling a bit better
FT - yay for a great appointment! Interesting that your midwife took a guess... Mine also said that being engaged can still mean going overdue so where they are right now really doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## mitchnorm

Sounds like a great appt FT......my fundal measurement was 35 which she said was spot on really.

Interesting about the HB.....I am even more concerned about whether this LO is a girl.....she eventually registered mine (after alot of fluctuation) at 128bpm.....:wacko:...which is way lower than yours. Did your fluctuate during measuring at all?

Loads of baby movement today which is extremely uncomfortable whilst in work attire and sat on a office chair :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> *Lozza- ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH 40 DAYS LEFT!*
> 
> :happydance: I swear we only did the countdown to 50 days yesterday! :haha:

For some reason it made me think of Ali Baba or Aladdin this morning, 40 days and 40 nights! :haha:less than 6 weeks:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh mitch dont worry about HB rate, my last two appts its been 150bpm but before then it was 128bpm and the one before that was 132bpm!

she said its normal for it to go up and down depending on what baby is up to in there :)

so please dont worry about that. and i honestly think the HB gender thing is a myth anyway :hugs:

Your baby was probably relaxing whilst yours was being done xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - you can't complain about too much movement after not enough movement yesterday!! And I'm not convinced the HB means anything - surely it depends what they're doing at the time. My resting HB is low 40's, but at least doubles if i stand up suddenly so i'm sure theirs must do similar. (used to wear a HR monitor if i was going running!)

FT - by the way, what did she say about your hips giving way?


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh yes i told and she said that if she was to refer me now, the baby would be here by the time i got an appt :( so im to take it easy - no zumba LOL - and use my birthing ball. Im to call her if it gets worse xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

:haha: Trying not to complain about too much or not enough movement but it is difficult cos one is uncomfortable and one is worrying........

Lozza - are you on mat leave now?

Glow - what about you? I think you may have finished too?

FT - I think you are still working....what date finishing?


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> :haha: Trying not to complain about too much or not enough movement but it is difficult cos one is uncomfortable and one is worrying........
> 
> Lozza - are you on mat leave now?
> 
> Glow - what about you? I think you may have finished too?
> 
> FT - I think you are still working....what date finishing?

I know - i like to try and have a one way complaining policy so that DH can't say i'm never happy! :haha: So i only moan about being cold (never too hot) and i'm trying to never moan about too much movement as I worry about too little:haha:

As for mat leave... not until 29th February! Fortunately I just have naff all to do. My boss is very relaxed and so isn't giving me much to do. I'm trying not to take the piss, but yesterday I only logged on at 3pm:blush: Most of my work is project based, so they don't want to give me a new project that i won't be able to see through. Have done a few bits this morning, but keep up on here while i'm waiting for stuff to load. I've had a thrilling morning loading our team's action/development plan for 2012 onto a new system.


----------



## firsttimer1

yup im still working - but from home doing marking and arranging future courses / external courses. As soon as i got my BFP in June i arranged all trianing that i deliver to take place by christmas ;) at first i thought this was a bad idea as im not busy now, but having driven this morning with the steering wheel touching my bump (i cant move seat back - short) it turned out to be a good decision ;) Got the odd trip to regional offices coming up - but thats more to say bye until next Jan :dance:

My last working day is last day of feb... not long :dance:

when do u finish mitch?


----------



## mitchnorm

Sounds a little like me Lozza...I am stepping away from ongoing projects / sales cycles now. I have two workshop reports to write up before I finish and have volunteered to upload a shedload of data to a new project database....going to be WELL DULL for my last two weeks but will also mean a load of 1/2 days :happydance::happydance:

Last working day on 24th officially and have said YES to the works do that weekend......depending what happens with LO and how I feel. Taking hubby and placing him in the hotel room with room service and Sky Sports as an insurance...he should be happy.

Off til 2nd January too woop

I try not to complain about too much movement....but at the moment she is going crazy and I am going out for a nice lunch in 30 minutes and at the moment feel a little queasy :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK so i swear i should have my own ''random question corner'' or something... as i seem to have a daily weird Q :haha: .... here is todays:

*Im taking pregnacare again (it was reduced) and have been for past 2 weeks.... when you all took it in the first trimester, do you remember your wee being REALLY yellow????* :wacko:

Mine is and im trying to figure out why - as im not dehydrated!!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> OK so i swear i should have my own ''random question corner'' or something... as i seem to have a daily weird Q :haha: .... here is todays:
> 
> *Im taking pregnacare again (it was reduced) and have been for past 2 weeks.... when you all took it in the first trimester, do you remember your wee being REALLY yellow????* :wacko:
> 
> Mine is and im trying to figure out why - as im not dehydrated!!

Mmm cant help you there...I am on the Boots own Mother to be ones and have been before I go pregnant....though in 3rd tri I have reduced to 1 tablet every other day to try to avoid constipation etc.

No yelllow wee here:happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Morning Lads!

FT - Huzzah for the baby being head down and not giant! So a girl eh??!?!?! :haha: I take pregnacare, and yes, my pee is bonkersly yellow despite the fact that I drink 3 litres of fluid a day. Must be the vitamins.

Lozza - I have been looking at nurserys too for the same reason, also I think January when I plan to go back to work could be a busy time for them to book up anyway as it seems like a natural time for people to go back to work :shrug: Not actually looked at any yet, but made a list. £40 a day though (sometimes up to £46). Shocking!!! :shock:

Mitch - So glad that your lo has woken up. Mine is having such a lazy 24 hours. Have barely felt it at all, and am only not worrying because it gave me a single kick this morning. Naughty baby!!!!

I'm starving, and really want fish fingers and mush peas. :grr: Guess I'll stick with my ham and egg salad with melon afterwards :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - phew!!! :) yellow wee it is then :haha: 

Your healthy lunch sounds lush hun... much nice then mushy yucky peas :) and digs REALLY isnt moving about today so im in same boat as you... not a fan of this ''running out of space malarcky'' :(


----------



## mitchnorm

I am worried about the prices of nurseries etc down here.....they inflate ALL prices down South....sucks!!! :cry:

My mum is looking after my nephew 2 x per week (up in Shropshire) when my SIL goes back to work in March (blimey next month!!!! where has the time gone??)....to alleviate childcare costs for them. She said to me....'I cant believe its about £30-40 per day!!' - I have a feeling down here is going to be more like £60 per day :nope:

Need to do some pricing up I think so its not too much of a shock later in year


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - do you have two dogs?

DH wants a dog but im not so sure... more a cat girl. Prob neither until digs is older xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

The cheapest i've looked at so far is £46 a day, dearest is £55. I've seen a childminder for £32 a day, others around £20-30. 
My work does those childcare vouchers, which should save me around £120 a month I think - if DH can get them too that makes childcare over £200 less a month. Still hugely expensive though.


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for a good appointment FT :thumbup: 

Mitch I'm off sick until Tuesday - then back until 23rd February when I officially finish. My work have been really good as realise they could make me start mat leave now but they want me back to finish properly :thumbup:

We've not really been able to save anything :shock: I spend quite a lot on my girls every month so will see how we cope :wacko:

Vitfa - hope you feel better soon.

Can't remember what anyone else said now as in middle of cleaning oven....to be honest I'd rather shovel shit!!! BUT it is on my list of 'things to do' :wacko:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ladies sharing nursery pictures sorry if they come out huge - still have finishings to do and cot to organise but decorating and furniture all completed 

Oh a an added bump pic from 2 weeks ago (31 weeks)

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v705/hunny4urtummy/baby%20cross/2012-02-02185603.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v705/hunny4urtummy/baby%20cross/2012-02-02185553.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v705/hunny4urtummy/baby%20cross/2012-02-02185538.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v705/hunny4urtummy/baby%20cross/2012-01-30210943.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v705/hunny4urtummy/baby%20cross/2012-02-02185625.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v705/hunny4urtummy/baby%20cross/31weeks.jpg[/IMG]

Hope this works
L x


----------



## firsttimer1

Gorgeous nursery Vitfa - and loving the bump!!!


----------



## crowned

Love it all, Vitfa!

Ladies, when you were talking about Lapland, is this what you were referring to: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapland_New_Forest
I'm so confused, as I've never heard of it before today, and not entirely sure why you'd want to go there...

Some more weird pregnancy dreams last night... the raunchy ones are returning, and I had a very weird one about baby needing surgery while I was pregnant, so docs took him/her out, fixed him/her up, then put back inside me, and all I needed was a couple of Tylenol. Very odd...


----------



## lozza1uk

OMG Crowned, where does the Canadian Santa fly from if not Lapland?:wacko::shrug::haha: It's in Finland I think, up near the north pole. 
You can visit Santa & the elves, take husky rides, meet reindeer etc. I see it is actually quite hard to find on Wikipedia, so here's a link to a holiday website (might not be a good one but gives you the idea!)
https://www.inghams.co.uk/santa-holidays/lapland-activities/

EDIT - oh yeah, that "theme park" opened in the UK last year and was apparently a death trap! I think it lasted a week before being deemed probably the worst theme park in the world.


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - that link made me pee with laughter! :haha:


----------



## crowned

In Canada, we just say Santa lives at the North Pole. I've never heard of Lapland before, but thanks for the link - looks like fun! DH says Santa lives in Canada, as Canada is one of the countries who arguably 'owns' the north pole.


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning dears.

I'd say TFIF, but at this point, all the days run together for me. It is Friday though. Right? :shrug:

Lozza- One of the best things about having kids is the ability to indulge in all the fun kid stuff without anyone looking at you like you're a weirdo. :haha: Taking these little fellas to Disney will be so much fun when they're bigger!!!

Vita- Loving the pics, and your bump looks fab!

FT- I'm not having yellow pee, but my poo is a toxic green at the moment due to the stuff they have me taking. After all we've talked about, I know that's not TMI for y'all at this point. :rofl: :rofl:

AFM... I continue to do well. I'm managing to squeeze in a bit of work from my hospital bed which is nice because it means I get to continue getting paid!! I'm already feeling like a nap though (it's 8:26 a.m.). I think Waula wore me out by telling me all the productive things she did!!!

Much love to you all.


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi: WT :hugs: glad ur resting even if you ARE working from bed :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely pics vitfa!

i am soo looking forward to taking the babe (and hopefully future siblings!!) to Lapland and disneyland! it has to be one of the perks of being a parent

when i go back to work in september i am hoping my mum will look after the baby otherwise we have something near my office which is a childminder nursery thing. its basically not a nursery because it is too small and in someones house but is more professional than a childminder and has several members of staff. i cant think what the technical term is. looks like a good compromise. i think the fees are about £35 - 40 a day. gulp.


----------



## crowned

Daycare, perhaps, Cupcake?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i've just googled it because it was annoying me. Its called Childcare in a Domestic Premises (as opposed to commercial premises)

yes it is a daycare!

its so confusing with so many options! lol


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely nursery Vitfa and Bump!!! :hugs:

WT - great to hear you are doing well...even though you have green poo! :haha: can't believe you are working though...you naughty girl :winkwink:

Ooooo going to see Snow Patrol tonight :thumbup: obviously I've got a massive choice of what to wear :dohh:NOT!!! :nope: oh well...leggings it is then :haha:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ladies after my own heart - I love everything about disneyworld and florida - we are planning our next trip for next september - our 4th babys 1st -woohoo

WT - hope you are hanging in there - yea all days are running together here since start of mat leave - but i agree TFIF as hubby is home at 6 and get to spend weekend together.

Cats have there boaster tonight and im hoping i feel better enough to go along with them - been pottering around doing small loads of babys washing - so fiddly to iron as they are so small 

L xx


----------



## Josiejo

Hello, can I join? I did join another March group, but it's been inactive since mid december. I'm due 29th March with a boy x


----------



## emera35

Hi Lads!

Not feeling amazing here today, suffering from D&V which is a REALLY bad sign :( Its taking it out of me. I just hope i get to recover properly!

WT - Go lad, taking working from "home" to new highs i see, congratulations for getting paid from in hospital. I can just see you having your section and knocking out a quick email at the same time! :haha: :hugs:

Childcare is bonkers expensive! Round here childminders are the best bet at 3.20-3.50 per hour, or a touch more depending on what they offer. Most nurseries are £60-75 a day! Seeing as i earn about £180 a week on average the thought of putting 2 children in childcare is hysterically funny! If my new business doesn't take off i'm not worried though, as i'm a fully qualified childminder myself, so that is my back up plan :thumbup:

My cousin and aunt took my cousin's twin boys (8 years old) to Lapland last Christmas, they LOVED it!!! :)

I'm up for Disneyworld! My friend works for Disney so can get me in for free! Not sure about the whole March Mamas posse though, could be a stretch!! :haha:

Just had an invite to my niece's 3rd birthday trip. Peppa Pig world at Paulton's Park. Sounds hideous to me but i expect Roh will pretty much die from excitement! Its at the end of May, so hopefully i don't end up with a demonically difficult baby, or i might be a bit shattered at that point in time!

Vita - Lovely nursery and bump! :)

Oh and the heartrate speed boy/girl thing is so much waffle, just like all the rest of these things. They all fluctuate from 110-150+ bpm depending. I'm definitely having a girl and last time she was monitored she was asleep and her hr was 117bpm until she woke up, then it bounced about near 140bpm :shrug:

Gaah, sure i wanted to say something more, i feel poo! :(


----------



## KellyC75

Josiejo said:


> Hello, can I join? I did join another March group, but it's been inactive since mid december. I'm due 29th March with a boy x

:wave:

There is no chance of this group going inactive ~ :haha:

Such a chatty bunch of lovely Girls ~ Its hard to keep up! :friends:


----------



## Glowstar

HI Josie :hugs: welcome to the group! we're a busy bunch so don't worry if you can't always stay caught uo...I can't half the time :winkwink: I'm due a baby boy 28th March :thumbup:

Emera - :nope: hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

*Vitfa* - I presume you mean your baby's first trip but your fourth trip, not that this is your 4th baby and a first trip for the family (unless i've missed any mention of 3 previous babies!:rofl:). Lovely nursery (and bump) by the way!

*Emera* - hope you feel better soon.
*Josie* - welcome, and as Kelly says, there's more chance of those predictions of the world ending in 2012 being true than this thread being inactive anytime before 2013!:haha:
Hi *WT!:*hi:Sounds like you're being more productive than me, even from a bed:haha:
*Mrs C *- that childcare arrangement sounds interesting, might have a look and see if there's anything like that near me.
*Glow* - enjoy Snow Patrol! At least getting dressed to go out is a simple process these days... which of the one outfit I possess shall I wear, hmm:dohh:
*Crowned* - I was sure movies like Elf mentioned lapland, maybe they just say North Pole then. Can't believe I'm already thinking of Christmas in February:dohh:


----------



## emera35

Hi Josie! :hi:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi Josie.....as the other ladies have said there is no chance of inactivity on this site....in fact more chance of us re-naming the group after all the births are done and carrying it forward for the next baby....and next ....and next....:haha:. Hope you are well x x 

Emera - sounds like you are having a rough day....prices on child minders and nurserys vary so much. Just had lunch with a friend who lives up the road and said that he and his wife pay £60 per day for nursery for each of theirs :nope: Be interesting to go check out options though I guess. Quite like the idea of being with SIL for 2 days and nursery for 2 days (if price comparable).

I have forgotten everything else.....I am back from lunch - had a yummy fish finger sandwich and a few chips on the side (fries for our US laddies:winkwink:) and now I want to crack on with this report and try and leave the office before 3-3.30. That way I miss the dreaded M25 on a Friday night rush hour/s

EDIT - Oh and yes to Disneyland for me!!!!! perhaps we can rent a house and have a March Mammas pad for the week ha ha


----------



## wondertwins

Glowie- Your wardrobe may seem limited right now, but I promise you that leggings sound a lot more exotic than my hospital gown right now. I've been sitting around for the past couple days with my ass exposed. :rofl: All modesty goes out the window when you're at the hospital! Have fun at the concert!!!!

Emera- :hugs: Hope you feel better. 

Josie- We're a chatty bunch and welcome all newcomers. :flower:

EDIT- Mitch- I LOVE that idea!!


----------



## lozza1uk

wondertwins said:


> EDIT- Mitch- I LOVE that idea!!

Ditto! I thought we were being brave branching out from the virtual world into Secret Stork (Just posted mine BTW), but renting a house takes things to a whole new level!!:haha::haha:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

lozza1uk said:


> *Vitfa* - I presume you mean your baby's first trip but your fourth trip, not that this is your 4th baby and a first trip for the family (unless i've missed any mention of 3 previous babies!:rofl:). Lovely nursery (and bump) by the way!
> 
> *Emera* - hope you feel better soon.
> *Josie* - welcome, and as Kelly says, there's more chance of those predictions of the world ending in 2012 being true than this thread being inactive anytime before 2013!:haha:
> Hi *WT!:*hi:Sounds like you're being more productive than me, even from a bed:haha:
> *Mrs C *- that childcare arrangement sounds interesting, might have a look and see if there's anything like that near me.
> *Glow* - enjoy Snow Patrol! At least getting dressed to go out is a simple process these days... which of the one outfit I possess shall I wear, hmm:dohh:
> *Crowned* - I was sure movies like Elf mentioned lapland, maybe they just say North Pole then. Can't believe I'm already thinking of Christmas in February:dohh:

Haha ues defo meant babys first trip - no previous babys here lol 

xx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Yea a march mamas deluxe villa - 

Hi Josie and welcome - 

Emera - sorry to hear you are poorly - hugs your way 

L x


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry had to disappear and actually DO some work :haha:

:hi: *Josie* - will add you to the first page list xxx

*emera* - peppa pig world???? :wacko: Goodness me that sounds horrific!!!!! I like to eat percy pigs though... not sure that counts.

is anyone else thirsty all the darn time?? cant get enough liquid in me it seems. Gaaaah.

i am STILLLLLLL WAITING on half of my secret stalk present to arrive!!! :grr: Thankfuly im posting to UK.... i think im allowed to say that as some of you have mentioned that ur posting elsewhere LOL. it better be here tomorrow :cry: ordered it YONKS ago :(


----------



## firsttimer1

so with josie on board its now....

32 :pink: VS 24 :blue: VS 16 :yellow: :dance:

*EDIT:* YES! digs is moving about..... phew :dance:


----------



## emera35

Eek its so cold, I don't seem to be able to get my livingroom warm today at all :shock: really want to stay in bed but OH is at work and Roh's toys are in the livingroom. I'd take some in the bedroom, but he'll try to put them all back where they belong! :haha: ah well, I'll survive! Suppose. Can always call OH if things get too bad!


----------



## emera35

:lol: my niece loves Peppa Pig! :haha: Roh will love it even though we don't watch the programme, he has a little toy of one of the characters that someone bought him and he loves that :lol: Sounds a dreadful place to me, but the merits of taking toddlers somewhere age appropriate where they can totally knacker themselves out and have a lovely time really outweigh anything about it I might not like! ;)


----------



## emera35

Oh, meant to say, Glowie, are there actually any other clothes other than leggings? I mean,I'm aware of pj bums and joggers, but as far as clothes to wear out, anything apart from leggings is well off my radar these days! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

morning lovelies:flower:

feeling crappy today. woke up with cramps that havent settled down. finally took some tylenol a few minutes ago. got dishes done so gonna rest a minute before laundry. girls are taking care of the boys for a minute, which is a godsend, but also means they will have to catch up on their school work during naptime. they are almost done with school work for the week anyways, both only have 2 assignments left. 

... my kids looooove peppa pig! i have to admit i think its pretty cute too. they walk around with an accent after watching it sometimes :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Did any of your little ones come out of the womb wanting to watch things like powerpuff girls, samuri jack, thundercats?... they are my fav.... fingers crossed digs comes out with not only the weight of a 5 yr old, but the TV taste of one too :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Leggijgs are pretty much the only thing i wear out now....work trousers although mat wear are starting to feel very tight :cry: 

Blessed - hope you feel better soon...i think its fantastic that your kids all pitch in....bless em:kiss:

Ft - we shall be training our lo to watch the clangers, bagpuss and mr ben.....old school stuff from my childhood....yes yes i am 10 years older than you:cry:

Hubby and i both took my homemade cookies into work today and one of tlbis colleagues just passed them, grabbed one and after tasting said 'who brought millies cookies in?' :happydance:......must have been gooduns wooop.


----------



## emera35

Hah, FT :lol: OH tries to get Roh to watch Battle of the Planets and Thundercats, but he's just too young for now! He's obssessed with In the Night Garden, which to have to admit to loving too, its just how young children's programmes should be, mad, surreal and completely nonsensical! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i used to love thundercats!!! my 4 older ones watch powerpuff girls, and i almost watched it last night :blush:


----------



## emera35

Aww Mitch I loved Bagpuss and the Clangers, Mr.Ben used to frighten me though! I liked Will'O the Wisp too!

Blessed, hope some painkillers and rest make you feel better and calm things down! :hugs: your girls sound just amazing! :)

My contractions had calmed down, but with being sick and stuck on the loo half the nigh and all morning they are back with a vengence. I'm ashamed to admit that I'm parked on the sofa with a dvd keeping Roh occupied :( Dreadful parenting, but I'm scared to move about much incase I'm either sick, or start another contraction :(


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch* - i love Mr Ben! so there!! :) BTW if your cookies taste like millies ones then i hope i was your SS and am about to receive some... yummy! white chocolate ones please :)
*
emera -* ok, ok, so i was overreaching.... but how about buttonmoon then? reckon Roh would watch that? at least then i can laugh as i watch it knowing that the writers were all stoned!!! :haha:

*Blessed* - I own powerpuff girls on dvd and have a 'bubbles' plush doll :blush: even worse.... i made my DH go to the cinema with me to see the film.... he has never let me forget.... never.... :cry:

*emera* - i dont blame you for taking it easy hun - u want that :baby: to bake a little longer yet :) and i bet Roh doesnt mind :)

*BTW ladies *- i mentioned to the MW today that i still havent woke up once in the night to wee, and was this something to worry about? She laughed and said ''Oh, kerry! Youve done it now. You shouldnt have said that....''

Im nervous.


----------



## crowned

firsttimer1 said:


> i am STILLLLLLL WAITING on half of my secret stalk present to arrive!!! :grr:

"Secret Stalk" bwahahaha!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
I KNEW someone was going to use our real-life information from Secret stork to stalk us, but I didn't think it was you, FT! You just gave your secret away!!!:winkwink::haha:


----------



## emera35

FT - Roh would probably quite like buttonmoon, yes :haha: mostly he likes anything with animals and trains in too. He's only really taken any interest in nything on the tv in the last 6 months or so though. Before that he'd only watch F1 or football :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- i hope things settle down for you soon! roh will be fine hun. sometimes i think parents forget that not every second needs to be a learning experience for a child. they need a break to veg out too :hugs:

sometimes DH and i rent a video for us and the place we go to rents a free kid video with it. we put the kids one on in the playroom or the basement and watch ours together in the living room. send some movie snacks with the kids and get some for ourselves, everyone is happy. its the closest thing to a "date" we can get right now. i dont feel bad at all for it, or feel like a bad parent in any way.


----------



## emera35

Thanks Blessed I know you are right, I just feel bad for it, but Roh is quiet happy really. He's currently having a great time watching his dvd and sitting in the baby's vibrating rocker chair fiddling with the speed settings and with his feet in the canopy. Nott sure its going to last unless the baby comes at this rate! :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Crowned *- i had to read ''secret stalk'' about 5 times before i realised my typo :haha: 

*Emera* - stop press. Roh LIKES f1 and footy already??? omgosh.... roh sounds perfect. :kiss: Hope i have a roh :) or a roh-ette :)

ive got SUCH a banging headache today. :(


----------



## blessedmomma

lol my boys are so intrigued by sports. DH is a ridiculous sports fan, so anytime he is watching golf, football, basketball, etc, etc, they all stop and watch with him. even my 11 month old!!!!! its adorable but silly. we have a little tykes basketball goal in our living room and they all sit and shoot baskets :dohh:


----------



## emera35

FT - OH and I don't even like football! :haha: when Roh was proper little though if he was grouchy we'd find a footie match on tv and pop him infront of it, he was entranced by it! :haha: I think its the bright grass and the bright strips they wear, quite captivating for a baby. Same with F1 the cars are bright and interesting :shrug: also I think the crowd sound and engine noises respectively are just the sort of thing that seem to soothe babies. Random eh? ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Well lets just hope that if i AM baking a :pink: that she is just like me - very girlie, loves dresses, loves pink... BUT DONT GET IN THE WAY OF MY F1 OR FOOTY! :haha:


----------



## waula

hi ladies - sorry for setting people off on a rush of fish finger butties!!!! it was soooo yum!!! :happydance: 

emera - i'm not surprised you're taking it easy after the V/D - please rest up, give up the guilt trip and enjoy your dvd time!!! :thumbup:

...we don't have a telly at this end but will be more than happy to put on radio/iplayer/dvd - i agree with blessed - we all need our veg time... (the reason we don't have a telly is because we renovated our house and the lounge is quite "rustic" (log burner/piano/oak beam) that a big flat screen just looked awful - no moral reason at all!!)...

right lads, might need your help here...just had a friend round with her 2yr old. i love kids and can't wait for ours but are all kids so covered in goo?? she had a biscuit and some chocs and ran around dropping crumbs all over and smearing chocolate hands all over my newly cleaned windows. :cry: i'm hoping i don't sound hideous but all my family's kids if they're eating, sit down then when they've finished will have hands/face wiped before getting down to play... is this unrealistic??? didn't think i was house proud until i found her under my sofa smearing chocolate onto our cream carpet!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeek! thankfully it seems baby wipes are designed for just that! can i put a request in for a clean one?? don't mind baby mess but toddler mess is another thing!!!! sorry if i sound unrealistic :dohh:

xxx


----------



## loolindley

Sorry lads, was having a super nap!!!

'Were off to Button Moon. To follow Mr Spoon" LOVE IT!!! 

:hi: hi josie. These girls can talk the hind legs off a donkey :haha: get ready!!

FT - yep, we have 2 cocker spaniels. I love them and wouldn't change them for the world....buuuuuuuuuuttttt..... A new puppy is supposedly like a new child. In the first few weeks the house training is relentless and the training carries on much longer. Also ours have 2 proper walks and a last thing at night walk round the block. Great whilst on Mat leave, but finding the time do do that when both in full time jobs can be tricky. They are so rewarding though and Indy (my pup) is like a tail. She follows me around everywhere!!! I love them emensely, but I'm not sure I would take on the commitment afresh with a new baby. What do you other lads think?

Disney, I LOVE IT!!!! My parents took me when I was 6, but I don't really remember it too well. We have been to Euro Disney a bunch of times though. I love rides!!!

Well, I know you lads have been hanging on the edge of your seats for this info....especially considering how rushed off my feet recently... Well this is my last official day in work :haha: ok, ok, I know I've been on sick FOREVER!!! :rofl: definitely no more work until the second week of January. Huzzah!!!!!! Least anticipated announcement ever, huh?!? :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Ooh, Waula, I've ordered a clean one too. Clean and quiet!!!


----------



## waula

oooh congrats Loo - i welcome you to the world of maternity...of lovely dog walks and endless B&B chatter.... :thumbup:

i would echo you on the dogs front too...i have two collies - love them to bits but wouldn't try to do puppy and baby all at once!!!!! madness... xxx


----------



## citymouse

I give up, laddies! I'm not going to catch up on the last 15 pages. 

My family comes today and I have several errands to run--including mailing my secret stork!--before they get here. Hope all are well. Somebody PM me if I've missed something big!


----------



## crowned

Congrats loo! You might've been on sick leave, but it's still nice to know you're off work for a long time and get to spend loads of it with your new baby! :)

Waula, I feel exactly the same way! I have a lot of younger siblings, and we always had to sit on the kitchen floor to eat our snack (at the table when we got older) and wipe our hands and faces before we went ANYWHERE else in the house. My friend came over recently with her 2 year old, and he had a candy cane and was dripping sticky wet candy ALL over my sofa and floor and handmade afghan (wedding present from a friend). I think it really depends on how you want to raise your kids. I plan to be very strict about not eating in the living room though, as I want my kids to sit down and eat their food and wipe their hands before going anywhere else - saves a TON of work when you don't have to wipe down all your furniture, floors and their toys every day to keep after the stickiness! 
Maybe some of the more experienced moms have an opinion though?


----------



## firsttimer1

*waula -* dont worry, the LOs on my families side have to eat at the table (even snack time) and are wiped before let lose... BUT my friends LO? total opposite. House always looks destroyed when they leave. so although you cant order a ''non-messy'' one - im sure u can keep it in check! (most of the time ;) )

*Loo *- yer if we dooooo get a pet it wont be for a good while yet! and YAY for maternity leave :happydance:


----------



## waula

thanks crowned - was worried i was having a bit of a blip with the ol' maternal instinct thing...:winkwink: i know its meant to be different when its your own kid but really - dribbly candy is not my best friend right now...especially not in my lounge... perhaps thinking our decor wasn't our smartest decision in our house! but as my mum always says - your kids will fit in with whatever you do normally...so food at the table. not on my carpet/doors/sofa/windows thank you please. x


----------



## Glowstar

Yo family mouse :thumbup: nothing new to report I don't think but maybe FT can give you one of her updates!

I've just woken from a nap :smug:

Off to have a bath now and 'attempt' to make myself look decent...it's going to take a while :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

rashymouse - no need for a full report as it can be summed up very quickly as follows:

Childcare is expensive.
New kids tv programmes suck.
We all like fish fingers but are divided on mushy peas.
Waula doesnt like sticky fingers. Esp near her windows.

Your caught up ;)


----------



## waula

ft - if you're waiting a while for a pet then defo get a dog!!!! :thumbup: they're soooo much better than cats!! (cowers awaiting the onslaught of abuse from all the cat owners!!!!! :haha:) joking....

i'm much more of a dog person but they're much more of a commitment in my opinion - Loo's right - its all about 2 good dog walks a day, no matter what happens and thats hard to fit in... its been easier for me as the dogs used to come to work with me so now even more important i'm out and about for dog walks! looking forward to dog walks with little one Loo??? I can't flipping wait - its going to be a great summer!!

xxx


----------



## emera35

Haha, I ordered a clean quiet one too, seems I got the wrong model! :haha: 
Toddlers are naturally messy, so NO WAY would I give Roh choccy in someone elses house and set him free!! At home, he is allowed to wonder round with a non-messy snack (a big chunk of carrot or some grapes in a grabpot) that I know he'll just eat and not smear everywhere! If I plan to give him biscuit snacks or sandwiches, or anything at all tha is going to require me cleaning up then he has to sit either at the dining table, or on his little bench. He knows this now, and if he gets up I just have to look at him and he sits down again :thumbup: Meals we always do at the table! And we wash hands before and after. He has a step stool so he can wash his hand in the sink, and if I say dinnertime, then he'll drag his stool over to he sink. If he wants to ge down from the table he holds his hands out and says "wash hands". So its all a matter of how you parent as to how much you have to clean up after them. I would point out that none of this stops him from throwing food at the walls and floor whilst eating, or from hiding things and then taking them to the sittingroom later to smush into the carpet, or even intentionally shaking his non-spill (yeah right!) Cup upsidown over the carpet to sprinkle milk everywhere because he loves wiping it up afterwards! :dohh: but that's just having a toddler, there will be mess, but it oesn't have to be constant and uncontrolled! ;)


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, if you are waiting, defo get a dog FT. 

Waula, am so excited about Summer pram walking with the dogs :thumbsup: CUE rainy Summer!! :rofl: also, I could be over romanticising it. My 2 are 'spirited' to say the least, and even a normal dog walk can be challenging!!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

digs is moving still.... so weird after two days of nearly nothing.... :kiss:

whats everyones plans for tonight? Im making a curry (''making'' being used losely there as im actually cheating and using a pre-made one heehee) and then as usual DH and i shall be festering in our PJ's :) Got my girls night tomo tho - pizza and film :)


----------



## crowned

Ohhh, summer....
Now I want it to be sunny and warm and babies in strollers and going to the park, and DH off school for the season, and camping and vacations and the beach.... I LOVE summer!


----------



## waula

snap loo!!! i like the term spirited!!! covers all manor of sins... i've got the great excuse that one of mine is a rescue so that excuse gets used a LOT. i'm thinking that baby in sling + 2 dogs might be simpler than baby in pram + 2 dogs for walks... very lucky that 5/7 ladies from my NCT have all got dogs and very much up for dog walks too, better not be a rainy summer!!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

I actually LOVE the uk seasons.... PROVIDING we get our summer... i dont mind having it in may/june (which is when we seem to now) - as long we get one. Esp now i have new sunglasses ( :haha: )

has anyone started nesting yet? Im the opposite of nesting.... not interested AT ALL!


----------



## mitchnorm

Well all this talk about summer is lovely....but tonight for us they say it could get down to - 10 or something.....brrrrrr. may be leaving the heating on low.....hopefull will stop cats scratching at bedroom door.

Love dogs....but with both of us working full time just felt it was wrong time for us to get one.......hence compromise....hubbys family always had cats. Not as keen myself :haha:

Tonight could be papa johns night.....hopefully a takeaway though i have got loads of food in :shrug:. Tomorrow night a load of us are out in guildford for 3 friends birthdays....should be a good night...though i am sure i will get knackered AND i am driving....obviously. weather permittijg on sunday lunch in kingston with a mate.....i used to live there....i do miss walking down to the river for drinks and food:cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> I actually LOVE the uk seasons.... PROVIDING we get our summer... i dont mind having it in may/june (which is when we seem to now) - as long we get one. Esp now i have new sunglasses ( :haha: )
> 
> has anyone started nesting yet? Im the opposite of nesting.... not interested AT ALL!

No interest in cleaning but baking....yes!


----------



## crowned

Nesting, yes... lots of reorganizing kitchen cupboards, a major push to get baby's room finished, more painting (did a green eggs and ham mural, a cat in the hat, and now working on the fish from the Cat in the Hat!), making a bunting for the nursery, wanting to wash and fold baby's clothes and pack hospital bag, freezing meals as I make them.... I think all this free time (not working) means prepping for baby!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmm see ive done the baking, packed the labour bag, nursery is done, baby clothes washed and put away... but cleaning the house?

Nah.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Mmmmmm see ive done the baking, packed the labour bag, nursery is done, baby clothes washed and put away... but cleaning the house?
> 
> Nah.

Yeah baby things i have been doing......all clothes washed and ironed apart from more blankets etc. Nursery just about there apart from shelves the girly accessories.....

But agreed cleaning house...nah. Thats why we pay a cleaner:happydance:


----------



## crowned

I love my house being clean - makes me crazy when it's not, so it might not be "nesting", just my obsessive cleaning :) Sounds like you're all ready for baby otherwise, though!


----------



## emera35

Organising and DIY bits, and throwing things away, hell yes! Cleaning, meh, I can only just keep up with Roh and OH at the best of times, my house will never be sparkling! :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Afternoon/Evening ladies. All this talk about cleaning reminds me of what i've got to do this weekend, you've all also reminded me that I need to wash all of the new clothing I've got for baby. 

For me, I've got nursery almost done, hospital bag/diaper bag not done and cleaning of the house is a weekly thing. Hopefully labour will happen the day after I clean the house, so it will be clean when we get home from the hospital lol.

So feeling very rejuvinated this afternoon after having a morning being pampered. I finally made it to my hair appointment (after rescheduling a number of times due to icy weather conditions and not wanting to fall on the ice). I got a message, hair cut and highlights in my hair! So glad to get it all nice and cleaned up, shorter than usual so it will be easy to manage in the coming months. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

nesting has def started... i cant bear the mess but mostly i just moan about it. love baking and tidying but havent started much actual cleaning yet. Got a friend coming over tomorrow so that will spure me on to clean.

going to make a tarte au citron for pud tomorrow night

caramel flavoured instant whip thing for pud tonight

plus have a total craving for strawberry milkshake. im going to have to buy some nesquik stuff tomorrow and a giant 6 pt bottle of milk to satisfy my cravings over the next few days... yum

good ol hub has just made a cottage pie for supper

looking forward to summer walks with baby and dog too (fingers crossed for no long rainy summer).


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna - yeah for the pampering. I am having my hair done in two weeks...they do a scalp massage, think i will add one of those:happydance:. Think a manicure and pedicure could be in order next week too

Cupcake - mmmmmm tarte au citron....yummy

Hubby home and papa johns pizza agreed upon. Going to cook a lovely beef stew tomorrow morning ready for a quick dinner tomorrow night before we head out

Ok ladies....i am going to log off for the evening now....food, non alc beer and a movie awaits

Have a lovely evening all x x


----------



## emera35

I'm really craving strawberry milk! Have to wait until Roh's in bed though, technically its his milk, he'll want some too, and he's had his milk and teeth cleaned so its a big no-no! Plus sugar before bed would be sleep suicide! :haha:


----------



## kkl12

Happy Friday :happydance:

*Vitfa*- love the nursery pics and fab bump 

*WT*- I'm glad everything is ok, even if you have to stay in the hospital. hang in there
*
Blessed and Emera*- sorry you aren't feeling well... I hope you both feel better soon

*Glow*- enjoy Snow Patrol- sounds like so much fun, wish they would have a concert near us!

*Loo*- congrats on the weight loss and on official maternity leave

*Disneyworld*- Love Love Love it there. My DH and I had our honeymoon there. I went with my family a few times as a kid, and _cannot wait_ to take our LO there

Did not go to work today. Stayed home and went swimming... it felt amazing! I think I will go more often now. Not sure what I've been waiting for.

Quick question: How many sleepers (the kind with feet) do you think is good for a newborn? Is 6-8 enough?

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Laddies

Well, given my office keys back, that's it. From 20th Feb I will be unemployed, for now I'm on 'annual leave' (working from home) and then on maternity leave. Strange feeling really as I've brought so much back and will see my boss for a day in a couple of weeks I don't feel like I've finished. We went for a nice lunch tho'.

No nesting for me, the nursery is non existent, I just don't have time to get it done for a couple of week :(


----------



## loolindley

Nesting? :nope: unless asking my oh to run the Hoover round and clean the kitchen counts?!?!? :rofl:

You are all making me SO jealous with pizza and baking talk. However I have pushed the boat out tonight and have prepared Tandori chicken with the most amazing lime and mint salsa. It tastes amazing...and all SW friendly food too :happydance: would rather a pizza though!!!! :haha:

Waula - baby/dog/mummy walking groups sounds just up my street. Will have to see what is going on around here. I really want to use my pram though. Solely for the fact that it was the price of a small car and I am determined to get my moneys worth from it :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

MsC, you're not unemployed until your mat leave finishes!!! :happydance:


----------



## crowned

Ladies, my Secret Stork package just arrived!! SO exciting :)
I took pictures for you all (I untied it, then realized I ought to take pics of the whole thing, so retied and took a photo even before I opened it all to see what was inside!)

Even DH was excited to see what was inside :) Thank you Secret Stork!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4774.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_4777.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 17


----------



## wondertwins

I just moved to my new room. It's amazing with the most comfortable bed I've ever been in, a fridge, table, rocking chair, 2 recliners and a couch. All for us. Just one problem.... There is virtually no wifi signal!!! What will I do if I can't get on BnB?!


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- sounds comfy :winkwink: hope the signal gets better!

cupcake- we always have nesquick chocolate and strawberry for milk. besides cereal its the only milk i can get in my kids :dohh:

we are having a very rainy day today so making beans, cornbread, a big fat ham, and macaroni and cheese. this meal is one of my kids faves and so nice to have comfort food on a rainy day :thumbup:

waula- i think how you raise them will depend on what they do for the most part. of course during toddler yrs they seem to be the messiest. my kids are rarely allowed to have a snack away from table and high chairs. when im getting ready to vacuum they are sometimes allowed a crumbly cookie or snack that will make a mess. they all know very well not to make a mess at peoples homes though. my biggest thing at other peoples homes is if they dont have kids, their house usually isnt very kid friendly. my mom has a ton of knick-knacks that are glass or ceramic and breakable. of course they are all in the reach of my toddler (2 yrs old) and my crawler (11 mos old). i really hate going there cuz its so stressful to have to constantly make sure they arent touching anything. there is really nowhere for them to play. my nerves are frazzled when we leave. :wacko:


----------



## emera35

Aww Crowned, what a lovely gift! :) They are wrist rattles yes? They are adorable!


Waah, i'm gutted, strawberry milk was delicious and felt so nice on my poor stomach, but it's made me sick again, thought i'd finished being sick :( I'm keeping my fingers crossed that i last to 37 weeks as i have a feeling this might have irritated my uterus, again. Grr, bloody sick bugs! Think i'm just going to collapse in bed and hope for the best!


----------



## loolindley

No wifi signal????? :grr: the new room sounds lush though!

Crowned, that SS pressie is lovely. Am starting to wonder that my present isn't at all in any way 'cute' or for a baby to use now. :cry:

My Tandori chicken and salsa kicked ass. Dad and Al didn't even know it was slimming world food. :happydance:


----------



## emera35

blessedmomma said:


> my biggest thing at other peoples homes is if they dont have kids, their house usually isnt very kid friendly. my mom has a ton of knick-knacks that are glass or ceramic and breakable. of course they are all in the reach of my toddler (2 yrs old) and my crawler (11 mos old). i really hate going there cuz its so stressful to have to constantly make sure they arent touching anything. there is really nowhere for them to play. my nerves are frazzled when we leave. :wacko:


This
! Goodness, my mum's house is sooo stressful to be in! EVERYTHING is valuable and breakable, i often feel like asking her to box everything up before we arrive just so i can relax for a few seconds whilst we are there! What i find most shocking is that i have friends who have toddlers, and their houses are still really baby unfriendly! I went to a friend's house a couple of months ago and there was a box with saws and hammers and power tools sat on the lounge floor, Roh was like "oooh these look amazing fun" and i nearly had a heart attack. After 5 minutes, i had to ask my friend to please let me move the box to a shelf. She seemed surprised, apparently her little girl hadn't been interested in the box and it wasn't a problem?!? :shock: Even if Roh didn't look immediately, i would never leave anything dangerous like that in his reach, even supervised its a disaster waiting to happen!! Some people scare me! :argh:


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- yay for your yummy dinner! im sure your ss is fab :thumbup:

emera- i have been feeling sick in the morning the past week. hope you feel better soon!

crowned- cute pressie :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Kkl12 *- i have 6 newborn sleepers and some 0-3months ones too :)
*Crowned - * gorgeous SS pressies :dance:
*WT-* yay for new comfier room ;)
*Loo* - my SS pressie isnt exactly cute either.... u will all see what i mean... ;)
*Emera* - hope your feeling less sick now? 

I never had first tri sickness (although my pregnacare vits made me feel ''off'' in the evenings) but ive felt on/off :sick: for the whole of third tri. Today i nearly put my basket down in tesco to go outside thinking i was going to be sick?? anyone else had the same?? Maybe its just my pregnacare vitimins again :shrug:

*Blessed* - not sure why im telling you this but my geography is VERY bad (very VERY bad) and it was only about 5 years ago that i found out Kansas was a real place.. and not made up by The Wizard Of Oz :blush:


----------



## waula

oh my gosh, i just lost a massive message grrrrrrrrrrr. 
going to have to do a much shorter summary:
blessed: was more annoyed at mother rather than 2yr old. i may have also been slightly hormonal. i like children honest!!!
wt - glad ur room is more comfy - but no wifi - er hello...get the hormones out my dear!!!
loo - yummy tea, don't worry about SS - people will get all sorts - posting mine on Monday!
emera - warm bath, comfy pj's and bed please - we need to keep that bubba cooking please!!! xxx
afm - i may be packing my bag for a rather indulgent spa day tomorrow with my mum, two SIL and my sis - we all bought each other vouchers for christmas for a girly day - arriving a 9am and got mother to be massage booked in as well as a 3course lunch... going to be a day of swimming, feet in jacuzzi, book reading and pampering... ideal!!!

right night night lads... xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

emera35 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> my biggest thing at other peoples homes is if they dont have kids, their house usually isnt very kid friendly. my mom has a ton of knick-knacks that are glass or ceramic and breakable. of course they are all in the reach of my toddler (2 yrs old) and my crawler (11 mos old). i really hate going there cuz its so stressful to have to constantly make sure they arent touching anything. there is really nowhere for them to play. my nerves are frazzled when we leave. :wacko:
> 
> 
> This
> ! Goodness, my mum's house is sooo stressful to be in! EVERYTHING is valuable and breakable, i often feel like asking her to box everything up before we arrive just so i can relax for a few seconds whilst we are there! What i find most shocking is that i have friends who have toddlers, and their houses are still really baby unfriendly! I went to a friend's house a couple of months ago and there was a box with saws and hammers and power tools sat on the lounge floor, Roh was like "oooh these look amazing fun" and i nearly had a heart attack. After 5 minutes, i had to ask my friend to please let me move the box to a shelf. She seemed surprised, apparently her little girl hadn't been interested in the box and it wasn't a problem?!? :shock: Even if Roh didn't look immediately, i would never leave anything dangerous like that in his reach, even supervised its a disaster waiting to happen!! Some people scare me! :argh:Click to expand...

lol i know just what you mean!!!! i dont understand it. i have things the kids arent allowed to play with, of course, but its put up. they are too curious to chance some things. my mom has all her breakable stuff on shelves on the floor. she even has these water fountains on the floor that of course my two little ones want to splash in. she told me once she has to bleach them cuz they get all slimey. eeeewwwww! i realise im... a tad bit ocd :blush:.... but the thought of my kids putting their hands in that slimey water is so gross to me. you know their hands are always in their mouth or rubbing their eyes, etc. she adopted my step-sisters kid at 6 mos old who is 4 now, so i cant even think how she has always kept her out of these things. i would never tell anyone how to have their house, but i guess i envision myself as a grandma and still having my house kid ready for all the grandkids i plan to have lol. i hardly take mine over there cuz its just stressful to stay on their toddler butts to not touch this or that. on top of that she always wants to give them cheetos or chocolate chip cookies to run around with, oh my i dont even have to tell you how crazy it drives me to follow them around with a baby wipe before they touch anything. :wacko: sorry rant over....


----------



## loolindley

Waula, that sounds lush. Have a fantastic day!!

FT, am definitely getting nausea in the 3rd tri, but I've been taking vits throughout, so not sure it is that for me :shrug: not actually been sick, just dry heaving and nausea. :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

same as me then Loo. Ive not actually been sick like some ladies here have - but defo suffer nausea. Today in tescos was the worst :(

Luckily i had it waaaaaaaaaaay before RLT - or else i would be questionning it LOL

my DH is singing bon jovi....... kill me.


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- lol i understand completely! they are trying to make toto the state dog :dohh: and PETA- this animal activist group is fighting it :dohh: no.. seriously

waula- im with ya! i live in a world of toys and toyboxes. we have coloring books, balls, games, etc. i have an entire bedroom that we call the playroom. it has a little kids kitchen set, a ball pit, lots of things to climb on and play in. i still have to stop peoples kids from coloring on the walls! you would think they would be busy playing :shrug: and honestly, i love kids too!!! i just cant have my house trashed :flower:


----------



## crowned

Blessed, your playroom sounds incredible! I'd love to be able to have something like that for my LO :kiss:

So happy to have found bra extenders that make me a little more comfy - my bras were DIGGING into my ribs and causing a lot of pain due to expanding ribs from the bump. Also installed the carseat base into the car today and got some more painting done in the nursery :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Crowned, you're a genius!!!!! BRA EXTENDERS!!!! Why didn't I think of this before???

My bras have been getting tighter and one of my favourite times if the day has been bra removal time. They don't suggest you get measured for nursing bras until 36-38 weeks here, and don't want to waste money on buying new ones for a couple of weeks. 

Bra extenders could be the answer to my prayers!!

Now, as I will have probably forgot all about this by the time I wake up, please will someone be so kind as to remind me?? :haha:

Night folks! xx


----------



## Glowstar

Well lads I'm back...Snow Patrol were AWESOME :happydance: as was the Hard Rock Cafe for dinner :thumbup:

Waula - enjoy your spa day you lucky girl!

WT - WTF! no wi-fi! get them to sort it out ASAP!! glad you got a super nice room though :hugs:

Emera - sorry you are still ill......take care :hugs:

Crowned - Cute SS gift! 

My SIL gave me some bra extenders, think they were from Betterware. Anyhoo I've been using them last couple of weeks and they are ace so thoroughly recommend :thumbup:


----------



## kymied

I'm pretty sure the baby had hiccups today. He was kicking my ribs and then I felt a lighter rhythmic thumping down real low. I think it may have annoyed him because the kicking got harder until the hiccuping stopped. 

My tailbone has been hurting so I'm on my ball now. And drinking my first cup of RLT, it's not bad, very mild, maybe next time I'll let it steep a little longer.


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh bra extenders....fantastic idea...thanks crowned
Town today i think....where can i get them from in uk....any department store lingerie section, m&s? UK ladies?

Glow - sounds like you had a great timw last night, very jealous

Waula - loads of jealousy your way too.....i need a spa pamper day :blush:

Wt - loving the sound of your room but getting them to.sort that internet out:shrug:

Crowned - loving your secret stork....did they put their name in parcel (dont say just wondering if you know.already)

So exciting that gifts have started to arrive.....btw i dont have any wrist rattles for baby.....are they good??? Something else to.buy :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Read Pristock (at least I think it's her? Get a bit confused... ) on Facebook and am devestated for her. Can't even begin to imagine what she's going through right now and it's put life into perspective this morning. :-(


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Read Pristock (at least I think it's her? Get a bit confused... ) on Facebook and am devestated for her. Can't even begin to imagine what she's going through right now and it's put life into perspective this morning. :-(

Yes its Pristock.....saw this last night. Terrible and shocking news. I have sent a short message to say that we are all here for her.....it does indeed put things in perspective :cry:


----------



## loolindley

lozza1uk said:


> Read Pristock (at least I think it's her? Get a bit confused... ) on Facebook and am devestated for her. Can't even begin to imagine what she's going through right now and it's put life into perspective this morning. :-(

You are right. What an awful thing to happen. Very sad time for her. 
My thoughts are with her family and I'm so glad she has her lo to keep memories alive. very sad


----------



## wouldluvabub

What's happened to pristock??


----------



## mitchnorm

wouldluvabub said:


> What's happened to pristock??

She posted up on fb that her OH has passed away. We dont know any details....seems to have happened in last 48 hours or so. So sad


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh my god!!! That's terrible!! Poor pristock!! I hope her and little one are doing ok.. Im just devestated for her!!! :cry:


----------



## emera35

I don't have any of you on facebook, so didn't know about this, but all my thoughts and love are with Pristock. I'm devastated for her. That's just terrible :cry:

Could someone please tell bumpy to have a good wiggle, she's been unusually quiet for the last day, I've barely had any movements. Thinking about getting it checked. Starting to worry about her!


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - definately go get checked out especially with the contractions and illness in last few days. I am sure everything is fine but best to be safe :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wow wow wow i have just recived my secret stork i am amazed had a really good cry so touched izzy loves her little gift to walking round hugging and kissing her going to catch up and i will get back to you all:kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> wow wow wow i have just recived my secret stork i am amazed had a really good cry so touched izzy loves her little gift to walking round hugging and kissing her going to catch up and i will get back to you all:kiss:

We need photos of the pressies danielle :kiss:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i shal take them once izzy goes down for a nap she is after them hehe. am soooo over the moon with them.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

wonder if my secret stork has recived theres yet? i posted it wed first class should be there today:happydance::happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Photos please Danielle!!!

Is it just me, or is everyone waiting for the postman to bring theirs?? A package came yesterday, and I was gutted when it was for my dad!!! :rofl:

Emera, I would get checked out considering how tough the last week has been for you. I hadn't felt anything for a day and a half, but got the doppler out last night, and thought the heart beat took me AGES to find, it was a reassurance. Maybe thats what you need :hugs:


----------



## kymied

Oh no! I feel terrible for Pristock. That has to be one of the worse bits of news. Those of you who are facebook friends with her, send our love and support.

Yesterday I came home and there were two packages on the step and I had only ordered one thing so I thought maybe it was the secret stork gift. It wasn't, it was a super awesome gift from my cousin. https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3889606 Unfortunately it probably means she can't make it to the shower which is sad because I wish I could see her more. (I don't like the whole thing where someone else throws it and takes the RSVPs, I want to know what's going on with the planning!)


----------



## emera35

Sitting here in DS feeling like a crazy lady as bumpy is moving all over the place. Her heartrate is really high though and they think she/we might be dehydrated. Feeling glad I came in I have to say.


----------



## firsttimer1

Morning ladies, so sad to hear about pristock. Im going to send her some flowers from all of us if thats ok with you all xxx


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. I'm sorry I've been awol. Just not feeling up to much. :shrug: Still at the books though. Could someone give me a recap on big things that's happened? I know WT's was in the hospital (due to facebook) but not much else. Did anyone else get their SS gifts yet?
Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## crowned

FT, that's a great idea!
Newfie, Danielle and I both received our SS gifts. She has yet to post piccies, but we're both in love with ours. Pristock recently posted on fbook that her OH has passed away, so we're all feeling very sympathetic and worrying about her. Emera is in the hospital (?) due to lack of movement with her baby, and they think she and baby might be dehydrated. WT is still in hospital and trying to work from there on her laptop but has a terrible wifi signal. We've all discovered the joys of bra extenders to help us get through the last few weeks before buying nursing bras. That's about it - you're caught up, I think, unless there's something important I missed?

Mitch, yes, I know who it's from, as there was a sweet little card tucked in the package as well, but I can't tell until the big reveal :)
Emera, yes they're wrist rattles - I think they're adorable!! Hope they take good care of you and bumpy and you can both go home soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

so sad to hear about pristock! my thoughts and prayers are with her today :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

I have received my ss and posted a picture....cant remember what page on though. Mine didnt reveal herself in package so i am hoping she will private message me or i wait til big reveal i guess :happydance:...love it.

Emera also received hers first up....i think you may have seen that one newfie.

Emera - glad you went and got checked out and everything is fine.....did they just check her on doppler/monitor or a scan?


----------



## emera35

Hi Lads

Still here on delivery suite. Feeling pretty crappy actually and really guilty, as i didn't realise that i was quite ill. I am quite seriously dehydrated and have low blood sugar and low blood pressure. The result is that bumpy has been struggling a bit, hence the reduced movements :( Her baseline heartrate is around 165-170 which is too high to fit normal. Got rushed up for a scan, which showed that the placenta is currently fine, but that i have reduced waters, so low fluid around bumpy as i've been absorbing it back to help the dehydration. Being forced to drink as much water as humanly possible and given sweet tea and a big (revolting) meal, that i've failed to eat :dohh: Also on IV fluids, which is definitely helping bumpy, as i've been feeling movements again now, although her heartrate is still high. Think the plan is to keep up the IV and fluids, and OH is going to bring in some decent food that won't make me sick looking at it! Hopefully that should solve the problems.
I'm feeling like a horrible mother though, as i'm supposed to be growing my little girl and keeping her safe, and i let myself get in a situation where i was harming her! :cry: I'm pretty upset with myself :(


----------



## Skadi

Oh Gosh, I can't imagine what pristock is going through right now, that is horrible!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh poor Pristock, I saw her message on her facebook this morning. My thoughts go out to her and her family. FT - what a nice thing to do, sending her flowers from us all, thank you!

Emera - I hope you and your lo are doing alright. Don't blame yourself hun, we all know you wouldnt do this on purpose! Your a wonderful mommy :) Glad your little one is moving around a lot more, thats a great sign. I hope you'll be allowed to go home soon x.


----------



## newfielady

I had read on facebook that Amanda's OH had died but couldn't remember who's real name was who's username. :( I did post on her wall.
Emera- you're not a bad mother. :shock: I can't believe you even thought it. We can't be sure what's going on in there. And if we don't know what's going on then we can't fix it. :hugs: Things are getting better for you and baby now, that's the main thing. :thumbup:
Mitch- you got your SS! Lucky you. When my girl get's mine and post a pic you're all going to know it's from me. :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- you had been very ill lately. you did nothing wrong at all, it could have happened to anyone :hugs: praying baby girl will soon be ok with the iv fluids :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi ladies - just a read and run as waiting for the girls to come over. Just to say i will sort some flowers out tomo via interflora international from all of us, so consider that sorted.

Emera - i reallllllyyyyyy hope your ok

Will get on here properly tomorrow for proper chat :) xxxxx


----------



## MsCrow

I'm so, so sorry for Pristock, I can't believe such sadness has happened :-(

Emera, don't blame yourself, it's easy to miss little signs but glad you're being looked after, albeit with crap food.

Really heavy snow here which has been coming down since lunchtime. Spent the afternoon sorting out our cds as we were trying to find some for the birth. Now all geekily arranged into genres. The image is of half of them....music is our life.

And.....huge thank you SS partner, I LOVE the dungarees, they're so funky and I think the foot and hand print set is perfect. Always wanted to get something like it and it felt too frivolous to do so. Your package really brightened my day.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0165.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 13









IMAG0166-1.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mitchnorm

Grrrr just wrote a long message and it deleted :growlmad:

Mscrow - love your ss...what a fab gift :thumbup:

Emera - big:hugs:...its not your fault you are a fab mother and cant have known....you havent been well either. You and lo are being looked after thats all that matters

Ft - have messaged you on fb.....thanks for sorting the flowers :flower:

Well i was meant to be driving me and hubby over to guildford for some friends birthdays but snow has started to fall in the last hour and temps due to plummet...he does fancy me driving so we could be staying in. You canadian ladies must be laughing....not ALOT of snow but people go a bit mental over here and council are crap at clearing roads. Dont mind driving in the snow....its the icy roads and not wanting to take risks with LO x


----------



## em2656

Hi everyone

How are you all bearling up?
Such devastating news about Pritstock, can't even begin to imagine how she must be feeling. FT - such a lovely thing to do xxx

Emera - There's no way on earth you should feel to blame. It's just one of those things, but you are in the right place now and getting all the right care, so try not to worry too much. 

I've been nipping in and out of b&b trying to keep as up to date as I can with you all (we all know what a challenge that can be lol), and of course now cant remember much of what I've read. The joys of pregnancy brain!
Had a bit of a read through some of our first posts the other day and cant believe just how quick its all gone, considering how impatient we all felt so early on lol

Afm - Not too bad in myself, not sleeping much and getting a lot of heartburn, pelvic aching and sciatic nerve pain. But nothing out of the ordinary for this stage I guess.
Had another scan on thursday to check placenta again and it's only moved another 2mm so now its 1cm from the cervix (needs to be 5cm for a natural delivery) so still have placenta previa. They also suspect placenta accreta (where the placenta grows into the wall of the uterus, in my case via my previous c-section scar). This is yet another high risk complication. I've got to go for an mri scan on thursday so they can see if it definately is and if so start planning the surgery/delivery.
I've basically been told to be prepared for a hyterectomy at the same time as the c-section as there is likely to be significantly heavy bleeding and this is the only way to stop it. Have to be prepared for lots of blood transfusions too as a result. 
It means that baby will be born in one of the general theatres instead of the obstetric theatres at the maternity hospital we have here in sheffield as there needs to be such a huge team involved and they need the extra space.
I've been told in the mean time to take it easy, no intercourse (we've been on this ban since 19 weeks anyway), no constipation (the consultant said this in a way that implied it may have been something I was considering doing/having lol), and that at the first sign of any bleeding, contractions or if my waters break I must get a blue light 999 ambulance to the nearest hospital.
Quite a scary appointment to be honest, and such a lot to take in. Basically, hopefully it will all be alright, but get your affairs in order and cross your fingers until we know for sure!
OH is freaked out and wants me to sleep with the one of the other kids whenever he's at work on nights incase I start to bleed and doesnt quite seem to understand why I'd rather bleed to death alone than in front of any of my children. At the end of the day there is a phone at either side of our bed and if I'm too ill to make that call myself then it would already be too late to save me anyway.
Sorry this all sounds so morbid and not at all the excited, happy expectant mum I'd hoped to be at this point. Just having to try and be prepared for all possibilities I guess.
Anyway, I've not had any bleeding at throughout the pregnancy so far, so lets just hoe it stays like that!
After the mri on thursday, I've to call my consultants sec. to chase the results and then she's said we will discuss them on the phone. Then have another scan in just under 3 weeks at which point we'll have a date and an action plan in place. 
I'm just fed up not knowing and being scared :(

Emma xxx


----------



## crowned

Emma,
I'm so sorry hon - what a lot to take in at this point!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
You will be in my prayers, that everything will go smoothly and easily and both you and your little one will make it through this safely. :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Em :hugs: it must be hard to take all that in. Is good that they are ready with such a detailed plan of care to make sure the delivery will go as smoothly as possible. Hoping for the best results from your mri scan as you can have! :hugs:

MsC love the SS pressie how sweet! Your CD collection looks like ours, still love my books more though!

Mitch snow is fine if you are somewhere equipped to cope with it, otherwise its really hazardous! I swear this country is only just about equipped to cope with light drizzle! Anything more extreme in either direction and everything goes to pieces! :dohh:

Thanks for the kind words lads, you are such a great group of people, not sure what I'd do without all your reassurances to be honest! :hugs: I still feel like I should have realised I was putting strain on bumpy with being ill sooner, but at least we are both on the mend now! OH bought me miso chicken noodle soup, much more edible!


----------



## newfielady

Emera- glad you got something sensible to eat. lol.
MsC- What a nice SS present. :D. I'm really starting to get impatient now, I want mine :brat: :rofl:
em- that _is_ scary. I'm sure you'll be fine. And I can understand you not wanting to be bleeding in front of your children, although I understand your DH's point too. :dohh: 
ft- that's a lovely thing for you to do. :flower: Thank you, I'm sure it'll mean a lot to pristock. :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Emera - am so glad you are being looked after, and please please never feel guilty. In fact, I am starting to feel bad that I have had very little movement for 3 days and maybe I should be checked out soon...you could be a lesson to us all!!! :hugs: Are they keeping you in over night? I hope you get some sleep. xxx

MsC - Those dungerees are right up my street. I wish I knew where you ss got them from! I will have to remember to ask after the reveal. Stay warm and out of the snow. We only have about 5cm here, and it's just started to sleet a little. Lush. Not.

FT - Great idea about the flowers, I have FB'd you. xx

Em - what a lot to deal with :hugs: You must feel so uneasy at the moment, and scared. I hope you are being looked after well. So much to come to terms with :hugs:

Mitch - stay wrapped up!

AFM, well, my oh is doing his first shift as a hotel bar manager, and he has a wedding on! Talk about the deep end!!! My parents have naffed off to crewe to meet friends for the evening, and so I have been left home alone (with 2 cockers and a dalmation for company). I have to say I'm fairly bored! 

I've had lots of bump pain just after midnight last night, and again after lunch today, but no real movement. I am assuming that the baby has just turned its back to my belly, so I wouldn't feel the jabs. Will see how things go overnight I think.


----------



## Glowstar

Wow....I am floored by the news about Pristock :cry::cry: so very sad and tragic. FT thank you for being so wonderful and sending flowers :hugs:

Emera - you are NOT a bad mother! you are an inspiration. How were you to know you were dehydrated. You are in the right place and hope the fluids get LO's heart rate down a bit :hugs:

MrsC - Love the SS...how cute! and wow what a collection of CD's!

Em - take care of yourself :hugs:

Loo - do not hesitate if you are unsure. L&D will NOT turn you away, if you are even the tiniest bit unsure don't wait.....phone them and go up asap. :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Loo - Might be a touch boring, but try to enjoy the personal space! It must be tricky to get it with your current circumstances! :hugs:
Yes they will be transferring me to the ward and certainly i'll be here over night as bumpy is still a bit stressed and i think they want to keep me on the monitor continuously until her heartrate is a bit more to the middle of the "normal" range. It has dropped a bit though, which is good. 

Thanks again to all of you for being lovely! :hugs:

They are also monitoring my contractions closely as some of them are quite strong. They've said they are worse because of the dehydration and hopefully they will drop in intensity as my hydration level improves more :thumbup:. I have a pretty uncomfortable night ahead with the IV line and ctg monitor on all night, but its best to keep a close eye whats going on. I'll need another scan in the morning, to check the placenta again, and hopefully there will be signs of the fluids maybe increasing again. Although its possible they just won't replenish or that it will take a while. I'm assuming if everything settles right down i can go home tomorrow, but who knows :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

so sorry to hear about pristocks OH. I cant imagine life without my hubby.

Your SS presents look really good!


----------



## MsCrow

Glad you got some decent soup and I hope you have a quiet, if uncomfortable, night. Good to hear her heartbeat is settling down. What a fright.

Heh, the cds are only half the story, you can't see 3 6ft bookshelves and all the vinyl records. We had to get rid if some books, that was painful.

Em, goodness me, I am so sorry :( I really hope you have a quiet time and a smooth as possible birth. Will keep my fingers crossed....do they think the placenta might move at all?


----------



## blessedmomma

sooooo, who are US ladies using to ship ss presents to another country? DH went to fedex and UPS and they both want $130 to ship it!!!!! :shock:

needless to say, we have to find somewhere else to send through...


----------



## em2656

Thanks for all your well wishes girls, it means a lot.

As for the placenta moving, it depends really, if it is placenta accreta then it cant move as it means it has not just attached to the old scar but actually grown into it. It's for this reason that a hysterectomy is likely as it would be impossible for it to come away and be delivered as it should and would just bleed instead.
If its not placenta accreta and only placenta previa, then there is a chance it could continue to move, but unlikely it would move far enough to allow a natural delivery and so would still require a c-section.
In the last 4 weeks its moved 2mm, to be allowed to labour it would need to move another 4cm by my next scan in 3 weeks.

I'm now not allowed out the house until the snow has gone :( 
I went out to shut the gate earlier to stop the dogs getting out and managed to fall over. So, so stupid! I'm absolutely fine, bumped my head and landed on my bum, but seems to have had no impact on bump, she's still wriggling all over and I've no pain or anything. Just really lucky it could have been a lot worse. But I've obviously freaked OH and my Mum out. 
Just feel so useless. I know I need to be careful etc and I wont do anything daft, just hate feeling so restricted. Silly really, the last thing I want to do is go outside and freeze, but I'd still like the option to be mine lol.

Gonna go to bed in a bit and then start sorting through all the bits and pieces we've bought for the baby tomorrow. It's about time we got organised and there's bound to be stuff I've forgotten.

Night girls xxx


----------



## kymied

Speaking of music, what type of music are you planning on bringing? I do want to bring music but it's supposed to be calming right? I mostly use music to energize or entertain my self. For instance I have my "house cleaning mix".

Emera, it's a good thing that you're being looked after. You're doing a great job as a mother, just remember you've already made it longer this pregnancy, even if she is a little stressed out she would be even more so if she were hooked up to machines instead of still safe inside you. My urine was rather dark today so I dark an entire liter of water in one sitting and now I feel very sloshy.

Emma - Hopefully all their information is just a worse case scenario and none of it will happen that way. 

And me - I'm doing pretty well though my back/tail bone/pelvis has been aching. I guess I'm no longer allowed to lounge on the couch, I'm rocking on my ball now. Which by the way makes it harder to type.

Huge hugs and best wishes to all of the March Mamas going through rough spots.


----------



## kymied

Blessed - I sent mine directly from the company to avoid shipping costs.


----------



## blessedmomma

em- im soooo sorry to hear what your going through! i had low lying placenta once, but it moved up. and nothing like what your dealing with. sending prayers your way hun :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks kymied! we had our main thing shipped here to add with a couple small items so that wasnt gonna work for us. i think DH found something on US postal service, but cant do anything til monday now.:wacko:


----------



## MsCrow

Kymied, were just taking favourites but a mix, so far: Beth Ribbons & Rustin Man, Kings of Convenience, Royksopp, John Martyn, Nick Drake, The Beatles' Love album, Cinematic Orchestra, Mercury Rev....amongst others.

Em, I hope you've got your feet up now!


----------



## newfielady

Blessed- I sent mine through the regular mail (Canada Post here).
Em- hoping for the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Ooh MsC I could definitely handle a bit of Royksopp and Mercury Rev! Think this time I'm filling my ipod with the Baraka soundtrack, some Mongolian overtone chanting and a selection of ragas. I think that suits me best for labour, just need something without understandable lyrics to breathe to, I listen to lyrics too much so they distract me! :haha:

Emma you should defintely stay inside! Frustrating as it is, an accident would be way worse! :hugs:

Blessed $130 :shock: woah! Hope the postal service comes up with something for you!

Kymied I love rocking on my ball, soo comfy!

I'm also feeling very sloshy, I've drunk over 4 litres of water and had another 4 litres intravenously with another one going through now, although they've slowed the flow down now. Definitely feeling better in myself for it though, I hadn't realised how dodgy and fuzzy headed I was feeling. Its nice to feel clear headed again :). Bit tired though I can't sleep, and naturally I now need to get up every 30 minutes to pee, which is a right faff with the IV in! Have to call someone each time so they can write on the trace that it was interrupted as well, so feel like a right pain! Bumpy's heartrate's now at 145 as a baseline, which is loads better, so I'm feeling a bit more relaxed :) slightly bored now though, at least I can lie here listening to her heartbeat and know she's ok though :)


----------



## sandy28

I have received my SS gift and love it will get some pic later today, my husband loved it also thank you very much.

Pristock- I'm so sorry hun 


I will be posting my SS gift on Monday

I will come back in a little bit need to finish packing


----------



## wondertwins

Oh my, I have missed a lot. My heart breaks for Pristock. Thank you FT for taking the lead on flowers. 

Emera, em and others.... hugs to you, and please take it easy!!!

Danielle- The thought of Izzy snuggling with a SS pressie is so sweet. I can't wait to see pics.

Blessed- I ordered my SS gift and had it shipped directly from the maker. That way it only cost $5. 

AFM... everything is still the same. I'm continuing to take procardia to control contractions, but my doctor is otherwise pleased with how I'm doing and the babies are great. I think once I hit about 34 weeks, he's going to take me off the meds and just let my body do what it needs to do. With the steroid shots and everything else, he thinks the babies will be ready. He's also encouraging me to do a vaginal delivery since both babies are vertex. This scares the crap out of me, but I do trust his judgment. I'm equally scared of a c-section...but at least there's some element of control about what's going to happen. With a vaginal, it seems like it could go deliriously well or miserably wrong. Perhaps I'm being too paranoid....

As for my SS... I special ordered it, and it will be sent directly to my laddie as soon as it's finished. I expect that my SS partner will receive it late this week or early next week. I'm so excited to see how it turned out!!!! It's supposed to contain a note saying who it's from. 

Anyway.... I'm still having crappy wifi problems, so don't worry too much if you don't see me around. If anything happens, I'll find a way to let you lads know.  :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK so its 1:35am and the girls just left. Had a great night just chatting and chilling - and thought i would catch up before :sleep:
*
Those whove received SS pressies* - get some piccies up :dance:

*Kymied* - super gift from your cousin :)
*
em2656* - i hear you with the pelvis pain.... grrr its annoying :( Hope ur following the doctors orders and taking it easy :hugs:

*Crow* - love the SS pressie!!!

*Loo*- hope your OHs first shift went well? x
*
emera - * Hope they are looking after you in there!! :)

*WT* - soooooooooooo glad to hear your all well and good :) and im SO intrigued by your personalised SS gift :dance: Cant wait to see a piccie of it.... unless its for me heehee!

I posted my secret stork today - i REALLY hope i got it right as i got things based on this persons personality.... bit scary really :wacko:

there was probably loads more that i meant to say but think tiredness is kicking in... :( Night night march mamas.... chat to you all tomorrow :)


----------



## kymied

WT - I'm glad things are going well. Waiting until 34 weeks doesn't sound too bad (I hate hospitals so spending weeks in one sounds torturous to me) Good luck with vaginal delivery. My grandmother did it, you can too! I've heard once the first one is out the second is quick and easy.


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- i hope the delivery goes well. is there any possibility of the second baby being born to go transverse or breech after the first is out? it would be scary for me too, but having never had twins i dont know all the ins and outs. 

ok tmi- i have started leaking in the shower a lot. i know i have leaked before during pregnancies, but never really paid much attention. i noticed this time one side is leaking white and the other side clear. weird.


----------



## kymied

Blessed, I've only leaked a little and it's been clear but then I find white crusties in my bra.

I spent more than an hour talking to my mom tonight. We talked about a little of everything. A lot about the baby and life. Some about the baby shower (next week) I found it funny that my mom got the same opinion of my MIL that I did. My mom suggested an ice cream cake, MIL said "Some people don't like that" (mind you we had a cake plus ice cream cake at our wedding and everyone said it was the best cake ever) So my mom suggested getting a sheet cake from our local warehouse store, MIL says "Their cake is too sweet" (I find this hilarious because I never eat the frosting on the cakes the inlaws buy because it's too sweet but I love the cream cheese frosting at the warehouse store but "some people don't like cream cheese") So my mom says she had to let MIL have her way on a lot of things but she thinks she put enough into it to have something I'll enjoy. I just asked if there would be food I could eat. My mom assured me that there would be. (After 4 years MIL still has no clue what vegetarians eat.)
Apparently no one likes the stuff I put on the registry. They say I put too many diaper bags. I put two diaper bags (one for me, one for hubby) and a large and a small wet/dry bag and a door hanging hamper for dirty diapers. How is that too much? Frankly I think we'll likely need more wet/dry bags if we have to leave the house often. My response is "Fine, buy what you want or just come and have a good time, I don't care about gifts."

Why does everything have to be difficult? I'm sure they're going to judge the way I raise him too.... I'm working hard on memorizing "Thank you for your advice but I want to try things my way first."


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry kymied! its really hard to deal with people like that, especially someone in your (or DH's) family that you will have to deal with forever. for me, it was actually my mom who had very strong ideas of what should happen with every little detail of my life and how i raised my kids. no matter what i did it wasnt good enough and i was constantly being told how she did things. well, that was years ago when she raised her kids and things have changed dramatically now. it seemed with my first i was always saying, "they dont recommend that anymore." it went too far when i walked around the corner one day and she was calling herself momma to my first baby. i didnt visit for a very long time. 

it makes me laugh now because she adopted my step sisters child when she was a baby and would say, "did you know they dont recommend you do this or that with a baby anymore?" i thought to myself, of course, dont you remember arguing with me about that and trying to convince me how messed up my kids would be?? :haha: 

i dont really have to deal with people in my life trying to tell me how to raise my kids anymore. i think its a perk to having many. they pretty much see my kids are healthy and taken care of, and therefore keep their opinions to themselves. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

just wanted to share my 3 little guys in the bath tonight :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, lads...

So sorry for pristock. How devastating. :(

Emma, sorry you're living with such uncertainty. Sounds like you're under good care, though, and know the warning signs. Hope all goes smoothly.

Emera, glad you're feeling better and baby's heartbeat has stabilized.

Love the SS presents! I sent mine yesterday (via USPS, it was $15 airmail). Was so relieved to be done with it, lol.

Shower was today... Holy cow, insane amount of presents. Must say we're pretty well stocked now! Thank you notes will be a bear. But I can wash and sort it all and get things in their proper places. And my office is almost done, too. decided to buy curtains instead of making them. Quite relieved about that.

All right, so exhausted! To bed.


----------



## loolindley

Morning Laddies.

Emera, how are you feeling this morning? Fresh and full of liquid? Or crap after a night in hospital? With any luck they will send you home this morning :hugs:

Blessed, your pictures are gorgeous. I used to love bathtime, and my parents have loads of embarassing bath shots of me having the best time!!! :haha:

Rashy, glad you had a lovely shower, and sounds like it's been Cristmas at your place with the amount of presents! A little bit jealous, I have to admit!!! :rofl:

Kymied, I could eat a whole ice cream cake now, and i've never even tried one! Sounds delicious!!!

AFM, I usually get my late night flurry of movement to reassure me about my quiet baby, but didn't get anything last night. I realise that it could just be (and probably is) how the baby is lay, but I have decided to phone triage this morning, to ask their advice. I hate that I can't just relax about this, but it's driving me potty. Just having some cold water and going to see if that wakes it up. We shall see...


----------



## waula

Hi Lads, woah i leave for a day and it all kicks off!

Loo - hope LO has moved?? you know your baby and if its not moving as normal then i'd phone and get it checked out xxx

Emera - don't feel bad - its almost impossible to keep hydrated when you're V/D - so glad your in safe hands and they're getting you back on track :hugs:

Pristock - can't believe it :cry: - massive :hugs: and thanks FT for sorting flowers :flower:

FT - glad you had a fun night in with the girlies - really important to keep up with your friends and it is something i'm a bit worried about once LO is here - there's 5 of us at work who do a girly night per week with film/food and its something i definitely want to keep up with if i can...maybe once i'm happy expressing or i'll just have to take LO with me and subject him to awful chick flicks!!! :thumbup:

City - glad to hear you've had a fab baby shower - they're not that common over here but i think my work have organised me a surprise one this afternoon - i say surprise because one of the nurses let it slip! to be honest, and not to sound ungrateful but it sounds like my idea of hell!!!!! centre of attention, having to open gifts in front of people....urghhhhh i'm weird i know...:dohh:

AFM - the spa was fab but we had no idea it had put 6" snow down whilst we were inside (US/Canada ladies don't laugh - 6" is quite a lot for us without 4wd or snow chains!) and as the spa was at the bottom of 3 hills i wheel spun/got pushed/towed out onto the road before my car got stuck again - thankfully some nice people pushed me out onto the main road but i had 30miles to drive back home on completely snow covered roads with my mobile phone battery dying and people spinning off the road in front of me! i barely breathed the whole way home, 2nd gear 20mph all the way home without using my brakes.... 2hrs later i made it home in floods of tears - i was fine, just didn't want to be out in that and had horrible BH all the way home... DH made me big cup of tea and made a big fire which helped but i still feel frazzled - maybe i need another spa day?! defo no more big journeys on my own for me now...

anyway - hope all are well, keep safe in the snow :wacko:

xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Waula - Hooray for a lovely spa day, but boo for the horrendous drive home :hugs: That sounded really stressful :cry: Have a nice calming day now and put your feet up!

Well I called the hospital at 8am, and they asked me to go in at 9.30. In the meantime, they suggested a good breakfast, and if movements pick up to call up and cancel. So I had a bowl of porridge with honey in, and the baby has moved, but only once. Do I cancel? AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!! I hate hate HATE wasting peoples time :cry:


----------



## waula

Loo to be honest i'd go in and get checked out...i know our babies are running out of room and all babies activities are different but i haven't had any quiet days and for your reassurance i'd go in and check - they wont mind popping you on a monitor hun! let us know how you get on...sure all will be fine :hugs: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Well I'm too late to post but my advice would have been to go...so I hope you are there now :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Blooming' baby is an attention seeker. 15 mins on the monitor and it doesn't just move but starts performing rhythmic gymnastics :grr:

Monkey.


----------



## Glowstar

Blessed -loving the pics of your boys in the bath! so cute! 

WT - wow possibly not long at all now? Maybe your OB thinks a vaginal delivery will be easier on the boys? I know sometimes with a c-section they can have 'wet lungs' which means more special care after. I suppose ultimately the decision lies with you but to be honest I think you can do it :thumbup::thumbup::hugs:

Waula - that sounds absolutely awful :nope: glad you got home safe :hugs: I'm not driving anywhere in this snow so hope it's all gone by Tuesday or I'm not going back to work :haha: Enjoy your 'surprise' baby shower :thumbup:

FT - glad you had a good night with the girls. I've not had one for ages, we tend to have them once a month but last few times it's clashed with when the girls are here so haven't been able to go. Plan on making up for it once LO is here though :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Lol, Loo, its way better that way than staying home and missing something important! Personally I'd rather look like a neurotic mum than not go in and possibly regret it for the rest of my life!

Anyway, glad you got checked and babes is clearly fine! :)

As for me, looks like they might send me home later if I can just not have another contraction! Bumpy is fine now, and although the scan this morning showed there is still low fluid, I'm pretty sure that no more liquids are going to fit in me at this point! I'm off the IV but still on the monitor for the contractions. Bumpy seems to be having a kip for now and is good and relaxed, so that's great news :) Currently have Roh cuddled up with me in the bed as OH and he bought me fruit smoothie and pastries for breakfast :cloud9: I'm tired though, didn't get much sleep, although did manage a few hours :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

loolindley said:


> Blooming' baby is an attention seeker. 15 mins on the monitor and it doesn't just move but starts performing rhythmic gymnastics :grr:
> 
> Monkey.

Are you up there now? Loo - you 10000% did the right thing. The thing is it could have been something, it could be nothing but surely it's better to find out LO is still safe and sound. I found the MW's lovely at Tameside ANU they made me feel like I'd done the right thing coming up last week :winkwink:
If you are ever concerned give me a shout and I'll pop over with my doppler :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

emera35 said:


> Lol, Loo, its way better that way than staying home and missing something important! Personally I'd rather look like a neurotic mum than not go in and possibly regret it for the rest of my life!
> 
> Anyway, glad you got checked and babes is clearly fine! :)
> 
> As for me, looks like they might send me home later if I can just not have another contraction! Bumpy is fine now, and although the scan this morning showed there is still low fluid, I'm pretty sure that no more liquids are going to fit in me at this point! I'm off the IV but still on the monitor for the contractions. Bumpy seems to be having a kip for now and is good and relaxed, so that's great news :) Currently have Roh cuddled up with me in the bed as OH and he bought me fruit smoothie and pastries for breakfast :cloud9: I'm tired though, didn't get much sleep, although did manage a few hours :thumbup:

Glad you are feeling better, although tired and bumpy is good :thumbup:

I had low fluid with DD2 Emera - I got scanned on the Wednesday and they booked me for induction on the Monday. This was close to my due date and I ended up having her early hours Friday morning anyway (so no induction)
I wouldn't be surprised if they get you back for another scan to check the fluid levels again. I would actually be asking for that :winkwink:
Glad yo hear you're getting a cuddle with Roh :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Ugh, there are times I wish I had a doppler. Loo, you did the absolutely right thing and glad the baby is putting on a performance.

Fingers crossed for a quiet time so you can go home. Hurrah did emergency smoothies and pastries from lovely husbands.

Poor Waula, you need another massage to relieve the tension from driving home :( It's Baltic here, not moving a muscle.


----------



## Glowstar

Must admit the Doppler has been my life saver this pregnancy...it literally has kept me sane :winkwink: Coming straight off the back of a miscarriage into this pregnancy was scary :nope: I pretty much used the doppler at least once a day from 9 weeks....up until recently when I've felt movement on a regular basis. I probably haven't used it for a couple of weeks now but if LO has a quiet day I just have a little listen in :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Glowie I have a scan booked for 8 days time anyway along with a consultant app. The doctor (part of my consulting team anyway) seems happy enough to check it again then. I'm assuming my waters aren't significantly low and just a bit low, they weren't that specific when they talked to me about it. They've just sad about 100 times that when hey do send me home, I'm to go straight back if there is any change or anything I'm worried about :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks lads. On my way home now. Hospital were lovely and reassuring. Will give baby stern talking to for being a monkey when I get home :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Blessed* - gorge piccies! ;)

*Loo* - any call back from hospital about movements??? UPDATE: ah-ha! so your baby is naughty :haha: TYPICAL!!!!

*waula *- so glad u got home safe in snow ;) I know some ladies from snowy lands laugh at us but actually our tyre wheels here are generally VERY unsuitable for snow, plus we dont get the roads gritted etc... can be very scary! I wont be doing ANY snow driving. Got about six inches atm.

*Emera* - soooooooooo glad your ok hunni :hugs: yay for cuddles with Roh ;)

*Doppler*
Yep after to admit it was one of best things i bought.... dont use it alot but when ever im worried it does the job :)

so whats everyones plans today? we wont be leaving house due to snow... its all footy, films and food for us!!! :dance:


----------



## waula

Phew Loo - glad all ok - always best to be safe than sorry... xxx
Emera glad all going ok with you - snuggles with LO in bed on sunday mornings (ok, so not as hospital!) is very much something i'm looking forwards to! xxx

Just taken the dogs out for a walk in the snow with DH and OMG i had the worst cramp in my calves EVER and might have had to do a sneaky wee! thankfully we're pretty remote and no-one spotted me but poor DH - not sure this is what he signed up for!!!!

enjoy your sundays lads xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

waula :haha:


----------



## emera35

Waula, bless! :haha:

Quite glad we have no snow here, and think its a few degrees warmer than in the east, however, OH and Roh have gone home to get the heating on, and sort Roh's lunch out. Not had a contraction for an hour :happydance: justt hoping that's enough, I did tell them about a million times that they don't feel like full on labour contractions, but they don't want to listen! :dohh: anyway, hoping now everything else is fine and dandy that they'll let me go home and sleep!

Keeping fingers crossed!

Hope evryone is having a safe and warm sunday! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

GREAT NEWS EMERA :)

*USA LADIES*.... how stoked are you for tonights superbowl??? (or are you not at all LOL)?? it starts at 11:30pm UK time and i cant WAIT. i shall be supporting the giants as my dad is a huge fan.... and will prob be starting work very late tomorrrow (if at all) :)
Got lots of cupcakes and cookies in to keep me up all night :haha:


----------



## emera35

I'm ashamed to admit I don't even know which sport the superbowl is! :blush: is it baseball?


----------



## firsttimer1

LOL emera.... NFL american football :hugs:


----------



## waula

i'm making quiche and it is smelling YUMMY!!! Its a gordon ramsey special with roasted tomatoes...and quite a lot of double cream oops!!! xxx


----------



## emera35

Wow I look dumb! :rofl: :dohh: I thought it might be baseball as you have to bowl in that, right, like cricket, type thing? So, super'bowl' it made sense in my head anyway! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

hahahaha i see your thinking!!! ;)

Our friends are coming over soon to build a snowman... but DH says i cant go out incase i fall :haha: to be fair.... i cant get my PJ bottoms wet anyway as they are the only thing im comfy in at the mo, and i REFUSE to take them off! :)

When i was up last night at about 2:30am Digger was moving LOADS. they seem to have swapped their movements from day to night.... and i read in my book that nows the right time to get them into a routine?? using sunlight etc and going to bed at correct time.... so im obv doing something wrong :haha:


----------



## emera35

Mmmm, creamy quiche! :munch: sounds great! I'm sat here with my flaccid sandwich, poking it. I really didn't want to risk hospital hotpot! :sick: think OH has something tasty at home waiting :)
Just waiting for the doctor to come and confirm I can go! :happydance: I don't mind for now, I'm full of maple + pecan danish and just getting on with my knitting :)


----------



## waula

getting babies into a routine before they're born??!! hmmm...sounds ideal but maybe somewhat unrealistic to me!!! :dohh: supposedly its only really at 12wks that their brain development recognises night and day :wacko: and so realistic to get into a "routine"... hate the "pressure" of getting baby into a routine - i figure for me its best if i have fairly low expectations of the first few weeks and just be happy to nap/feed... xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

yep i know waula, sounds ridic to me too. but it says ''start setting good routine basics now by going to bed at a good time'' ??

I guess its to do with light, noise, movement etc....

who knows.

not gonna work with digs anyway haha :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey lads!

How're you all doing today? 

Such heartbreaking news about Pristock :cry::nope: I just cannot imagine what she is going through and how she is coping. :cry: FT - such a lovely thought about sending flowers hon (please let us know how we can contribute etc?) xx

Emera - you poor laddie :kiss: so glad you are feeling much better hon! And happy bumpie seems much more settled in there. Stop thinking you are to blame :nope: you are a fabulous mum to Roh and will be exactly the same to little bumpie when she arrives - safe and sound!! :hugs: xx Also I asked my hubby what kinda sport the Superbowl is yesterday...:blush:

Waula - let's hear it for a bladder the size of a gnat's :haha::haha: xx

Loo - glad your bump was just attention-seeking and all is good!! :thumbup: Always best to check it out though if you are in any doubt xx

Blessed - lovely pics!! Your children just look so happy and content, you must be a fabulous mummy!! :flower: xx

WT - keep keeping those gorgeous babes of yours safe and sound and hope you are not too bored! Fingers crossed your hospital bed wifi manages to keep up with our endless banter!! take care hon xx

I know there is loads more I have read but cannot remember who said what...I will read again and try and get my poor addled brain to work on this cold and snowy Sunday!!! :dohh:

AFM - well had a little scare on Friday. Had a blood test on Thursday to check my levels but then received a call from the doctors on Friday pm asking to give them an urgent call back! Obviously thought the worst...apparently even after taking lots of iron supplements the last month my iron levels are very low :nope: The doctor has written me a prescription for a high dose and I need to call them on Monday to discuss and arrange to go in again - have a midwife appt also on Wednesday. I knew I was feeling quite shattered and out of breath all the time but just thought that was normal 3rd trimester feelings and just kept going as I thought I was being a wimp!! :haha:

Keep warm today lovelies - we're having a pj's day - watching footy and involving food! :haha:

xxx


----------



## emera35

The only routine a newborn will settle into with any reliability is a 3-4 hourly one, and its the same day and night! Saying that, keeping the room bright and noisy in the day and dark and quiet at night is very helpful for starting to set their natural rhythms. There is a reason why people say "sleep when baby sleeps" and its because, you really need to! I found it hard to sleep in the day at first, but you have to get used to 3 or so naps in the day and then the same in the night for a little while. It gets easier the more tired you get :haha:
Getting babies into a routine before birth sounds a touch optimistic! :lol: Can't hurt to try i suppose though, just don't be disappointed when you are awake all night like the rest of us! :baby:


----------



## waula

Hi Nik! hope all ok and the iron tablets do the trick - no anaemia at this end but iron level has dropped from 13.5 to 11 at 31 weeks so I am taking my preg vits again which have iron in and eat a lot of steak!!!!! hope they make you feel better!!!!! :flower: its hard to know what 3rd tri knackeredness is and what is abnormal isn't it!!!

ft - i can see the logic in having early nights (is anyone else unable to stay up past 10pm??!) and the sense in trying to do dark/movements/noise etc but i find like you that LO gets up when i go to bed so its working in reverse at the minute!!! :dohh:

right, well i'm off to get showered in babies...wish me luck!!!! :wacko:
xxx


----------



## emera35

Nicnak :hugs: Glad you are getting a higher dose of iron supplement. Its so hard to know whats normal symptoms and what really needs sorting out, isn't it. I think most of us are the "i don't want to bother anyone, i'll just solider on" types, and actually, it appears that's not a great idea at this end of 3rd tri! At least we are all getting seen to and sorted out :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Enjoy being pelted with babies Waula! :baby:


----------



## lauraclili

And...breathe! I've just caught up on the last 20 or so pages... I guarantee I will not remember most of what I wanted to say but at least I made it! 

Pristock, there just aren't words for what you must be going through at the moment but I'm sending you all the love I can. 

FT can you let me know if there's any way I can contribute to the flowers? 

I'm liking all the SS prezzies that have been received. We need pictures of those we haven't seen yet though! 

Loo, I'm glad your baby is just being a monkey! 

WT well done on still cooking your boys! Shame about the wifi though! 

US Laddies, enjoy the Superbowl, if you're watching it! 

Emera, I'm glad it looks like you'll be sent home and being I'll is not your fault but please try and find a way to take it easier at home when youre back. I know how impossible that will be with Roh but... 

Well done on the weight loss, Loo.

Fish fingers are yuck! :haha: as are mushy peas! 

AFM, my parents have been up this weekend which is nice but I'm now knackered and lying in my duvet on the sofa. I did, however, manage to get dressed this morning and dye my hair so I'm feeling part way to being human. 

DH has decided he's ill so is moping around feeling sorry for himself. I am not amused! 

We haven't had a single snowflake this week end and I'm feeling a bit left out! 

In a fit of madness, I have agreed to work two more weeks (!) and although it may still not happen I think I might have made the wrong decision, particularly given how tired I'm feeling today. Baby has moved position onto my bladder and I was up 5 times last night! Boo! 

And, I'm really sorry that I can't eemember who this is, but I'm sorry about the placenta problems and I hope that they are as simple as thy can be. 

X


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lauraclili - we havent had any snow at all either! gutted! when are you finishing work now and what do you do? im working up to 2nd march and seem to be doing fine so far.

im knackered too, went swimming this morning and walked the dog and have now collapsed on the sofa watching Super Nanny US. i cant move lol

need to try and get the energy to do the ironing later


----------



## emera35

Yay, waiting for a taxi home! :yipee:


----------



## MsCrow

Niknak, I'm really sorry about the anemia. One thing I was advised to do to help with absorbing the supplements was to avoid having a cup of tea within an hour, or leave an hour after your last cup of tea. Also, take it with some orange juice. Hope your levels start to rise. Having finished my low dose pregaday I have my MW on Tuesday and followup blood tests. I'm hoping my levels have risen.

Yeahhhh Emera, go home, chill out and demand water!


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - Glad they might let you out soon and things seem to be settling down again. They obviously aren't to concerned about the fluid at the moment and it's good you've got a scan in 8 days...you get to see LO again :thumbup::hugs:

Loo - naughty, naughty baby! :haha: you don't come across as a worry wart to me so the fact you went up should tell you that you were genuinely worried and valid in going as I am sure the MW's told you :winkwink::hugs:

Waula- ha for peeing on the snow....it's the kind of thing I'd do (and have done in the past) so you're a girl after my own heart :haha: also you sound like a fab cook so I'm coming to yours for tea :haha:

Laura - nice to hear from you :hugs:

FT -enjoy the Superbowl...I'd rather poke needles in my eyes :rofl:

AFM - I have rearranged all my kitchen cupboards this morning to accomodate all the baby stuff; steriliser, bottles etc :thumbup: I am knackered though! must have been up about 10 times last night and ended up in tears at one point at my right hip feels like it's dislocating every time I turn over :wacko::nope: Weird as it doesn't bother me at all during the day!
Bump isn't bothered his bum though! every time I woke up so did he...morphing about in there like a maniac!


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies. Read through the pages and I'm fairly positive I won't remember half of what I was supposed to say. :dohh:
Waula- peeing outside, that's normal here. We do so much outdoor activities, (cutting wood, fishing, hunting, ski-dooing) that peeing outdoors is just a part of life :rofl: Also, _was_ laughing at your 6'' of snow but not at your scary drive home. No 4wd :shock: What kind of car/truck do you have? We have 4wd, studded tires (which is a Newfoundland only thing I think), and sanded roads. It's the only way to be safe here in the winter. :thumbup:
Emera- glad you're going home, to sensible food :haha:
WT's- glad to hear from you. Hope things keep going well for you and the boys. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Phew a mammoth task to cat h up

emera - they sending you home yet? Fingers crossed for you

Emma - wow thats alot to take in....hope its just worse case scenario and take it easy on the snow and ice

Blessed - cute boys :hugs:

Mouse - sounjds lime a great haul from the baby shower :happydance:....i have a feeling my 'surprise ' one is next sunday:haha:. My hubby knows i hate secrets and fessed up but swore me to secrecy :haha:

Hi to everyone else.....sorry have forgot. WT - nice to hear babies are still cooking well:happydance:

Waula - glad you got home ok and had a lovely spa day...you got your shower today??

Afm -well we stayed in last night...i was not risking those roads. Good plan too as it seems evens cabbies in Guildford werent risking it...they were few and dair between


----------



## mitchnorm

damn it ....premature post.....

Any way even taxis were off the road....gutted as everyone seemed to have a really good time so we missed out....but a few nightmares getting home.

Just baked a lemon and poppy seed loaf with lemon drizzle.....waiting for it to set and a coffee to accompany it. Also have walked up shop....needed some freash air said hubby....mmm tooo cold. Thats me holed up for the rest of the day with footie.....

Newcastle won!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh and have words with that naughty baby Loo :winkwink:

Oooh and ordered some lovely winnie the pooh prints for nursery. Mobile and curtains up AND moses basket in our room ready...scary!!!!

Think thats all :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

Glowstar said:


> WT - wow possibly not long at all now? Maybe your OB thinks a vaginal delivery will be easier on the boys? I know sometimes with a c-section they can have 'wet lungs' which means more special care after. I suppose ultimately the decision lies with you but to be honest I think you can do it :thumbup::thumbup::hugs:

Thanks, Glowie! :hugs: I had an epiphany this morning where I suddenly felt brave enough to face it. :thumbup:



blessedmomma said:


> just wanted to share my 3 little guys in the bath tonight :cloud9:

SOOOOO CUUUUUUTE! Thanks for sharing, Blessed. It's no wonder you keep spitting out babies when they're that precious. :rofl:



mitchnorm said:


> Just baked a lemon and poppy seed loaf with lemon drizzle.....waiting for it to set and a coffee to accompany it.

That sounds heavenly. :munch:

FT- I will be cheering on the Giants tonight also. I don't really care for the Giants, but I hate the Patriots. :haha: DH keeps joking we're having a Super Bowl Party here in the hospital and telling our friends the should come by. I'm not sure what the nurses will think if our friends actually show up. :rofl: 

Mouse- It's awesome that your shower went well. It's amazing how quickly you can get stocked up that way!!! Hopefully all the family types behaved. :)

Waula- Sneaky pee... :rofl: Thank you for providing me with such entertainment!!

AFM.... feeling sleepy and ready for a nap, so I'll catch up with you all later. :kiss:


----------



## loolindley

Just awoke from a 3 hour nap :shock: I must be finally able to relax! Though I'll bet that I'm wide awake tonight again now!!! :grr:


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar, I'm the same. My hips, legs and pelvis giving me SO much crap, but mainly at night :shrug: I need to turn over, but by the time I've grunted and grimaced my way onto the other side, I'm wide awake again!! :grr:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi all

Hope you've had good weekends and no slips in the snow!

We had a lovely weekend in London. Was dreading the journey home today as we woke up to 4 inches of snow, but once we'd got the car up and out of the underground garage the rest of the journey was fine and we were home in 3 hours. I had visions of being stuck on the M40 but seemed to be media scaremongering to keep people off the roads as it was all easy. Barely any snow up here though :-(

*FT* - John Torode's restaurant was fab! Went for the lighter fish options to make sure I could squeeze in 3 courses. Sticky toffee pudding was lush! Enjoy the superbowl; I always used to watch when I was younger but haven't seen it in years. I'll be fast asleep by start time anyway!

*Emma* - sorry to hear all your placenta troubles, sounds scary. Hope everything works out OK.
*Emera* - hooray for being allowed home! Rest up and drink plenty!
*Glow/Loo* - with you on the hip pain. Every 2 hours is about normal for me before needing to turn. Fortunately i'm straight back to sleep afterwards!
Looking forward to seeing secret stork photos, love seeing what presents other people get!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lozza *- so glad it was good, i nearly always opt for fish when out - YUM! :hugs:

All you ladies who have received your SS gifts.. danielle etc.... get some piccies up!! :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Yep i am having to regularly turn during the night...most of the time i can get back to sleep ok....but its a mammoth effort.

Emera - hope you got home ok and are nice and relaxed :coffee:

I must say that the lemon and poppy seed cake with lemon drizzle i made was amazing.....i am generally ultra critical of my cooking but this was fab :happydance:...had to scoff two slices.

Just had a little nap....cozied up on sofa...want a bath but dont want to move:cry:


----------



## emera35

Mmm, I'm good thanks :) just chilling out in the kitchen making a huge batch of marmalade. Quite relaxing, sat here with de caf tea, a salad sandwich listening to the radio and finely shredding orange peel. OH is giving Roh a bath and they are both giggling their heads off. Perfect Sunday evening really :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Ladies, ive sorted the flowers. I did it via a USA florist and the card will say simply ''The march mamas are thinking of you xxx'' - i dont think there are words which are adequate so wanted to keep it simple. Im just glad that amanda knows we are all here if she ever needs to talk x

Thanks for offers of contributions but really is no need xxxx But thank you xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch can you send me some lemon cake please? or if you happen to be passing brackley this week ;)

Just finished a day of footy.... now waiting for D.O.Ice and then superbowl :)

Digs is moving alot today - :dance: about to do even MORE research into EPO now then i have already... :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Ladies, ive sorted the flowers. I did it via a USA florist and the card will say simply ''The march mamas are thinking of you xxx'' - i dont think there are words which are adequate so wanted to keep it simple. Im just glad that amanda knows we are all here if she ever needs to talk x
> 
> Thanks for offers of contributions but really is no need xxxx But thank you xxxx

Thanks for sorting that out....you sure you dont need cash towards it? Pls feel free to ask....its a lovely thought and a nice simple message..... :kiss:

No trips near brackley :cry: sorry...can send you recipe? :haha:

Right going for that soak in bath....glad you are relaxing over there emera:flower:


----------



## lauraclili

Ft - thanks for sorting that out. I echo what Mitch said though - are you sure you don't want anything towards them? 

x


----------



## firsttimer1

Yep im sure ladies :hugs: thank you x

enjoy that bath mitch! and im pretty sure my own lemon cake wouldnt taste as goos as yours..... its like roast dinners, always better when made by someone else :haha: ;)


----------



## waula

thank you very much FT for sending the flowers but I echo everyone else - please let us know if we can contribute xxx

mitch - hello, yes i'd like the recipe for the lemon drizzle please!!! sounds scrummy!!!! enjoy your bath xx :hugs:

emera - so glad you're home but making a huge batch of marmalade doesn't sound like what the Dr's meant about feet up!!! but if you're like me i know its maybe your way of relaxing :hugs: but please take it easy... and your OH sounds like an awesome daddy! :flower:

thanks for all the reassurances that wee-ing al fresco is a normal activity!!!! :blush: the dogs thought it was an odd thing for me to be doing and wanted to get a bit too involved! :blush:

baby shower - well it was actually very nice - we had a tea party and loads of people from work came armed with homemade cakes/tarts/pies/scones/cupcakes so am feeling a bit sugared out!!! and there were a couple of toddlers there (2 and 4 yrs) who were more than happy to sit down, eat their cakes then have their hands/faces wiped before carrying on playing so i can now say i like toddlers again!!!!!!!!! :dohh:

lads - those of you who are turning over in bed - which side are you sleeping on? or are you happy to sleep on both sides? my preggo pillow makes me lie on my LHS and its a massive effort to rearrange it to lie on my RHS during the night but my left hip/ribs are killing by 4am so I normally end up getting up and reading on my ball...am I taking this left sided sleeping thing a bit far??? was so panicked when MW said about him being breech at 31 weeks i've been trying to do all the rules :dohh: but i'm not so good without my sleep! :cry:

xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - I usually do 2 hours per side and swap through the night! Turning over is a bit of an effort but can't last any longer than that on one side!

Ft - thanks so much for organising flowers, got your reply on FB but still, only if you're sure! You're a truly lovely person xx

Pizza in the oven mmm


----------



## firsttimer1

awww thanks lozza, were a lovely bunch all round :)

waula -my OB said that the difference bewteen sleeping on left or right side is MINISCULE. she said honestly do NOT worry whether its right or left. In actual fact, most women can even sleep on their back as your body will tell you if you cant - it will wake u! 

as for me, i ALWAYS go to sleep on my right (i CANNOT do left) and have done it this whole pregnancy. BUT i always wake up on my back!!! even when surrounded by pillows.

so really - dont worry :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Re: sleeping positions. I can not sleep on my left. I am always on my right and sometimes I still sleep on my back. Like ft said, when I get uncomfortable I roll over, with a lot of grunts and groans.

We got some maternity photos done yesterday ladies so as soon as I get them I'll share some with you. :D

FT- thanks again for the flowers. The message was perfect, short and sweet.


----------



## emera35

With the sleeping / turning over - I try to spend more time on my left side, but have to turn over, generally every hour now my SPD is worse. Its agony doing it, but i can't sleep without turning over. Weirdly i've found getting rid of the pillow nest, and just sleeping normally with only a pillow between my knees is suddenly more comfortable. Usually after my 2nd toilet trip both hips hurt so much that i end up stacking up a load of pillows and sleeping propped up on my back. I've never slept flat on my back and still can't so that's never been an option. If you worry about sleeping on your back, then propping yourself up a bit is much less strain on your organs and arteries :thumbup:

Waula - Aww the shower sounds like it was lovely :) Homemade cake treats, yummy :) Most the people from my work forgot to even say goodbye or anything to me. I popped in for a coffee the other week, and one of the lads was like, "oh, have you left?" Nice... :dohh: A couple of my colleagues i get along with i've met up with for coffee though, which has been lovely :). Just as a whole no one bothered to notice :shrug:
Also yes, making marmalade is one of my favourite cooking "jobs" i love love love it! I've had all the stuff for almost a week and i didn't want to risk the oranges going off or anything! Anyway, it was hardly any effort, i just sat at the kitchen table cutting stuff up and juicing ;) Am now in bed with some homemade soup about to be served to me. OH made chicken and veg broth, and he baked some bread rolls, it all smells amazing!! He's so good at bread! Love having a chef as a husband! Even though i'm a chef myself (turned patissiere) its nice to have someone else who can cook decent food! :) His omlettes are terrible for some weird reason though! :haha:

:hugs: to all of you! xx


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - thanks for sorting flowers...again :flower:. I messaged pristock on fb....as she is 'friends' with me on there, felt odd not sending a private message. She is obviously not ina good place and still coming to terms with everything.....however she is really touched about everyone thinking of her andsending love and says she will be back when she has gathered her thoughts and emotions.....only to be expected. I just said we would love to welcome her back when only she is ready. Soooo sad:cry:

Sleeping sides....i think either is ok...i have to turn every couple of hours too....always fall asleep on my right facing hubby ....much to his disappointment as i still have a bit of a snoring habit :haha:

Waula - sounds like you had a lovely shower...looking forward to mine now. Was worried it might be a naff thing to do.....but hey...i am up for receiving gifts and drinking tea....bring it on:haha:. I think after your sugar fest, lemon drizzle cake would be the last thing on your mind....will send you recipe though :happydance:

Thanks to lozza for thw heads up on where to investigate nurseries....have requested a couple of information packs....seems to be in the order of £46-55 per day from 8am-6pm.....mmmmm was expecting about a grand a month ouch:wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

hope everyone is having a great weekend! Dh is having a super bowl party tonight. going for giants since patriots cheated before :haha:

i usually sleep on my right side. i know left is supposed to be better, but i will lay there wide awake if i do. just cant get comfy on my left side. i freaked out in my first couple of pregnancies about waking up on my back. had someone remind me that before they came out with the left side thing, there were probably many women who slept on their backs and had perfectly fine babies. made sense to me so it doesnt bother me anymore.


----------



## Babydance

Hello Ladies!! 

How are you all? i havent posted in here for about 20 weeks lol!! Hope youre all keeping well!!
Anyone got any cravings now? and how far are your bubs engaged? im 1/5 engaged at the last appointment and i know shes further down now lol im walking like John Wayne hehe 

:) xxx (34 weeks)


----------



## kymied

mitchnorm said:


> Just baked a lemon and poppy seed loaf with lemon drizzle.....waiting for it to set and a coffee to accompany it

Mitch! I absolutely LOVE lemon poppy seed bread. Now I'm going to want nothing but that!

All you ladies with more snow than normal, you obviously stole it from us. January and February are usually the coldest months of the year. We've had hardly any snow and it's 50° F! (10°c) The crocus and daffodils are already poking out of the ground and they still have two months before they're supposed to! I hope we don't get a hard freeze that kills them. I will never laugh at anyone having to drive in the snow even though we have to do it all the time. Last March (after a really long snowy winter) my car spun out on the highway and I got his by a tractor trailer. I was fine but my car was totaled. And now I'm far more afraid about driving in snow/ice.

Here's a story that should make you laugh: I was sitting on my ball, with my laptop on the arm of the couch. The other couch is about 8 inches behind me. I tried to stop the dog from chasing the cat by rolling backwards and managed to slip off the ball. The couch behind me made it so it didn't hurt. The best part is that when I tried to get up I was stuck between the two couches, the ball and my belly. The ridiculousness of it made me crack up so my husband had to come see how I managed to get myself stuck and help (the ball, not me). Yeah I laughed so hard I cried and peezed.

I'm so not looking forward to the superbowl. I live in Patriots territory so it's a huge deal but I personally hate football. So I can either stay home by myself or go to a friend's house to watch the game and eat crappy snacky food.

I switch between my right and left side. Sometimes I wake up on my back. If I wake up in the night and don't have to pee I try to fall asleep on the same side I'm on but it usually doesn't work. switching sides has gotten to be a lot of work and I usually end up kneeing my poor hubby.
I have a friend who at 38 weeks fell asleep on her back in a recliner. She woke up and thought she was having a heart attack. She called the doc and as she was pacing talking to them she felt better. They instantly knew it was because her uterus had cut off the blood supply and told her to stop sleeping on her back. I think if your body doesn't say something is wrong sleeping on your back is ok.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just a quick post to say the first lady from NCT group has had her baby, no details yet but its so exciting that the babies are starting to arrive!

oh dear kymied! peezing! i havent had that joy yet thankfully


----------



## firsttimer1

CUPCAKE thats so exciting!! do you know what week she was at? x


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh exciting cupcake....our first one was born 2 weeks ago....she was 38 weeks...perfect, i want mine then :haha:. Shes invited 3 of us girls over in weds lunchtime for coffee and to meet her little boy...can you believe its the only day i have to be in the office :cry:....bad timing

Kymied - never had a peezing episode yet...thank goodness. Our wingers been pretty mild compared to last year so far....so i reckon this is a one off. We had only about 2-3 inches...hoping it wont freeze too much tonight...driving to.yoga tomorrow


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh ft who you think going out tonight on DOI??? I dont like rosemary......and charlene...think her times run out

And a revelation tonight....just found out my hubby has NEVER seen The Shining!!!!! OMG....cant believe it (he also hadnt seen wizard of oz til i made him this christmas)...have you all seen it? My fav horror film of all time....scares the living beejesus out of me....have ordered it for £4 on amazon, bargain....going to have our movie night this saturday if it comes on time


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

she was 39-40 weeks so right on time. i am the second to last person due in my group so my NCT group is more of a joint feb and march group rather than just march mamas.

it is exciting!


----------



## lauraclili

Ooo, Cupcake, exciting times! 

Our first from NCT had hers (twins) the day after our first meeting!  She was 34 weeks but the boys are doing well I think. They're still in the SCBU though.


----------



## emera35

Cupcake, how exciting! :)

Mitch, i flipping LOVE the Shining! One of my fav films :) I'm a bit of a film nut, my dissertation was on horror films! :haha:

Kymied - Your peezing story made me giggle! :rofl:

Oh i forgot to mention, apparently bumpy is 3/5 engaged now :shrug: Read it in my notes. I can safely say, it hasn't improved the SPD yet :nope:
I'm starting to feel a bit like i did in the days before Roh came along since i got home. I can't stand for long, and feeling very "heavy". Hmm, not sure if it means anything though. Knowing how random this pregnancy has been i'll probably be posting at 41+6 about begging the baby to come out!! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

I was convinced that my baby had turned, but my notes from this morning said its still breech. Boooooo :grr: I've got a growth scan on Friday so fx'd it will have turned by then or still be small enough to wriggle round!!

An I the only one whos not made friends at antenatal class. We haven't exchanged numbers/FB nothing!! I've got my last class on Thursday and oh can't go because of work so maybe people will feel sorry for me and talk to me! :haha:

Hope everyone is having a good evening. Both my patents and oh are fast asleep on sofa and have been since about 9pm. They should take a leaf from my book and have an afternoon nap!!


----------



## newfielady

> I will never laugh at anyone having to drive in the snow even though we have to do it all the time. Last March (after a really long snowy winter) my car spun out on the highway and I got his by a tractor trailer. I was fine but my car was totaled. And now I'm far more afraid about driving in snow/ice.
> 
> Here's a story that should make you laugh: I was sitting on my ball, with my laptop on the arm of the couch. The other couch is about 8 inches behind me. I tried to stop the dog from chasing the cat by rolling backwards and managed to slip off the ball. The couch behind me made it so it didn't hurt. The best part is that when I tried to get up I was stuck between the two couches, the ball and my belly. The ridiculousness of it made me crack up so my husband had to come see how I managed to get myself stuck and help (the ball, not me). Yeah I laughed so hard I cried and peezed.

Oh dear, I'm hoping you didn't misread my message (or I didn't mis-type it :dohh:) I would never laugh at the driving but I was laughing at how 6" of snow was a huge amount. 
:rofl: That was a funny story, I can picture myself stuck and peeing and not being able to do anything about it lol. :rofl:
Ah, how do the doctor tell you how engaged you are? :shrug: I have no idea but I got a lot of pressure down "there" today. Not comfy at all.
One of the girls from our baby group had her baby yesterday. They induced her early (37 weeks though) as she had very high blood pressure. A little girl 5lb 15 oz. :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo....its only cos a couple of the girls go to this monday am yoga class....they are probably going to have their los before me.....i dont know if we will stay in touch, just thought i should make an effort. Feels a little forced though as we dont have much in common yet....not like chatting to you ladies. We will see but i am much more hopeful of meeting people through post natal groups, coffee morning things etc

Emera - i feel your time is coming close.....you are officially full term in a weeks time so if bubbas ready....bring it on:happydance:. I said to hubby tonight would love to have my lo at 38 weeks exactly......dont think she will listen to my pleas though :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Ooh. 38 weeks would be lovely! I can almost guarantee I've got a 42 weeker in there though :haha: unless baby stays breech, then they c section at 39 weeks, but hopefully not :ignore:


----------



## mitchnorm

I could join you there.....i think my lo's going to be as stubborn as her mummy :winkwink:

Right time for bed for me.......hubby will be watching the superbowl in bed....dont mind as nothing stops me falling asleep at the moment:thumbup:
:sleep:


----------



## Nicnak282

Just gonna pop off to bed but wanted to add my huge thanks to FT for sorting out flowers from us all to Pristock. I echo what I said earlier hon re contributing towards them - please PM me if you want. Lovely thought and sentiment and we all appreciate you doing this lovely laddie!!! :hugs::kiss: xxx


----------



## emera35

Mitch, i'd be happy with 37 weeks (err, that's like only 7 days away!!! :shock: :ignore:) but 38 weeks would be perfect :)

Newfie, the MW checked how engaged the head was by basically digging two fingers really hard into my tummy right above the pubic bone, they can then feel the head and they wiggle it to see how much its able to move, the further down it is the less movement = the more engaged. I've had other MWs check it many times before and do it a bit more gently, but this one REALLY checked :wacko: It hurt! I can't even remotely see that area these days, but i reckon i have bruises! Anyway, what with the ouwchie i forgot to ask her where the head was at. Fortunately she put it in my notes 3/5. 5/5 is like "right Mum, i'm ready to goooo!" Appparently though particularly 2nd+ babies can go up and down a bit, so it doesn't necessarily mean she'll stay that low. Why 1st babies don't go up and down so much i don't know, i suspect a bit of a myth there myself! :shrug:

There was something sticking out of the top of my bump this evening, and it was really hurting me! I told OH to come have a feel, and he was like "erm, thats definitely a foot, i can feel the toes!" We could both feel the actual bumps where it was toes! Crazy stuff!


----------



## newfielady

That's amazing you could feel toes. :cloud9: I have def felt a foot/feet but no toes. Thanks for the description Emera. My doctor is afraid of "lady parts" so he hardly even touches you. :shock: I've got a lot of pressure down there today, all day. It feels so strange. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

i started spotting after my shower tonight. :( i have an appt at 8:30am tomorrow so if it goes away im just gonna go in then. if it gets worse i will have to go to hospital tonight :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

I woke Saturday morning to a small bleed of bright red blood, went to hospital, the bleed stopped, but had to stay overnight for obs....

The next day, was told if ecg was clear I could go home, but LOs heartrate was fast, so had to be put on drip, scanned twice & had blood tests (as im rheusus negative)

They were takling of delivering LO if her heartrate didnt stabilise :wacko:

By the afternoon her heartrate was back to normal & all scans & blood tests were good :thumbup:

Got home yesterday ~ But have terrible backache & feel really drained :awww:


----------



## sandy28

Ft- thanks alot for sorting the flowers that was very nice. 
I have been packing for two days, since we will be moving this week . I have pain right about now it comes and goes I'm just trying to relax now and see what happens. Baby has to stay put for a little longer. I don't even want to tell my husband Because he is going to panic. Sorry for the typo on my phone


----------



## lauraclili

Yikes, girls! Keep those babies cooking a bit longer! 

Blessed, I hope all is well, one way or the other. 

Kelly, sorry for the scare. Are you resting now? 

Sandy, take it easy and make other people do the moving for you! 

X


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yikes!!! Lots of people trying to have babies early!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Lots of baby activity on here!!! Kelly, blessed and sandy...please keep those babies cooking for a little while longer 

On my phone so just a quick check in to.see if everyones ok. Also can baby be TOO active? We always worry about too little movement so just curious. 

Off to yoga this morning, then coffee with one of the girl and then maybe some work from home ha ha x x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hope emera, blessed and kelly keep those babies in for a bit longer! everyone seems to need monitoring at the same time! aaah!

plus Loo good luck on the turning of the breech baby. I was watching telly on all fours last night trying to stretch my back and also get baby to turn from posterior. Also went swimming which is said to be very good for turning both posterior and breech babies.

i think i am beginning to get to that stage where i have had enough. i couldnt get my tights on this morning and hubby had to help. i just cant reach my feet!


----------



## MsCrow

Sandy, Blessed, Kelly, I hope you're all ok! Please rest but you're doing the right thing Kelly I'm glad they let you out and Blessed, I really hope you had a quiet night.

Cupcake, I hope you're right with the swimming, it was one reason I've kept it up throughout the pregnancy. I hear you on the not being so flexible. I can just about get socks on but MrC had to help with my snow grips. Everything just gets so crushed when I lean down and my lungs take a battering.

FT, don't hesitate to ask and I'd be pleased to Paypoo some money over. Thanks for sorting the flowers for Pristock. I'm sending her all my love. 

MrC felt a foot too! When we go to bed I do start off on my left...the dreamgenii allows me to switch with it...and the baby always moves a lot to my left. He had his arm around me and felt some huge movements along with what he insisted were toes. :cloud9:

If that's the case, baby's in the right direction....I'll find out at my MW appointment tomorrow though I hope it's not as painful as Emera's jabbed session.


----------



## loolindley

Yikes lads!!! Keep your legs crossed for a few weeks longer!!!! Seriously, it's too early, and with Sandy and Kelly moving home and Blessed with a football team of children to look after, I'm worried!!! Put your feet up ladies, Loo's orders!!!!

Newfie, made me laugh that your dr is scared of lady parts!!!! :rofl:

Cupcake, I have been at that stage for ages. Am just fed up of being pregnant now!! Also mega impatient to meet my lo. As for putting my socks on.....pppffftttt. Slippers will do (however I am at home all day and they may laugh at you in work if you turn up in slippers!!!)

Mitch, not sure about too many movements, but since my monitor yesterday my lo has taken up Zumba, I'm sure!!! The monkey has been having a party all night!! I'll defo take this over 4 days of nothing though!


----------



## waula

ladies can you all please keep on cooking your babies!!!!!

35 weeks today!!! woop woop!

am back off to the spa to pick up my tankini that i left :dohh: but just realised there is a mamas and papas outlet 10 mins away from there! :happydance: then off for lunch with a friend and cinema at 2pm before yoga!!! busy time this maternity leave malarkey!!! there's still time for boredom yet mitch...watch this space! :haha:

happy mondays everyone!!! xxx


----------



## emera35

Blessed hope things stayed quiet overnight :hugs:

Kelly, glad things settled down! :hugs:

Sandy, you take it easy!! :hugs:

Msc I hope your MW is more delicate than mine! :shock:

Loo, I'm with you on the raving baby beng preferable to a quiet one. 

Mitch, generally you don't have to worry about too much movement, but if its really significant then a MW should be contacted. Any change at this point should be taken note of!

Newfie I had to chuckle at your doc being scared of lady bits! :haha: that's like a postie being scared of mail!! :lol:

Cupcake, I'm not sure I still have feet, not seen them for a while, but my old trainers seem to stay on when I stamp on them, so hey! I go sockless if OH isn't here though!

I'm definitely reaching the fed up stage, although I admit its mitigated somewhat by wanting to reach term!


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Girls :flower: Am trying to take things a bit easier, really want LO to stay cooking until the csection date :baby:


----------



## loolindley

Waula, happy 35 weeks :happydance:

Emera, only 6 days to go until term!!!!! I had to go back and check that was correct!!! :shock:

I can't believe how near we all all, but when I think about it in terms of weeks, it still feels like a lifetime for me!!! :cry:

Right. Off to the hospital because I have seen that you can pay £10 for a parking pass that lasts throught pregnancy and a month afterwards. I thought we will probably put more than that in the meter when I am in labour alone, AND I have a scan Friday, and an aneasthetist appointment next week, so probably a tenner well spent.

Happy Monday Everyone!


----------



## Glowstar

OMG it's all been happening overnight. I hope you can all keep those babies cooking a little while longer :hugs:

Back to work tomorrow for me...BOOOOOO :cry: oh well only 2 more weeks to go :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

*EMERA *- YOU COULD FEEL THE TOES??? :wacko: Thats sooooo cool, i still dont know whats what - feel left out :( must be my extra tummy padding?? :haha:

*kelly & blessed* - Please keep us to date regarding your spotting etc :hugs: 

*Mitch* - hope you enjoyed yoga :) i was actually wondering the same about baby movements as my baby seems to be either REALLY quiet - or REALLY busy? :wacko:

*waula* - happy 35weeks and enjoy your busy day!! :dance:

Superbowl - WHAT A GAME! and the result i wanted :) Plus madonna (im not a fan in general) put on a great show i thought.... it made me cry.... :cry: .... stupid hormones.

so ive got a few things to do for work today PLUS NFL wembley ticks go on sale at 2pm so need to make sure i get some :dance:

DH and i :sex: last night and havent felt digs this morning.... wake up digs!!! :(


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: digs just moved!!! :haha:

positive thinking/threatening must work even in the womb ;)


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: at FT :haha:

We DTD on Saturday morning. Still trying to keep things going.....so that I can assault OH when 37 weeks comes :shock: :rofl:

I'm not even dressed yet :sleep:


----------



## waula

oh my goodness, just popped back home to let the dogs out and my SS has arrived!!! its amazing!!! so thank you very much (you know who you are!!!) - I'll get pics up later...but think along the cow theme :haha: its brilliant!!! xxx

FT - glad digs has moved - and there must have been something in the air last night as me and DH also DTD!!! :blush: It had been a long time - like before Christmas poor chap so off he went to work all smiley this morning!!!! :haha:

see you later lads xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Yoga was relaxing.....feel good for it actually. One of the girls in class (NCT one) came back to my place for a slice of lemon.poppy drizzle cake and RLT afterwards :haha: She hasnt been taking it....but has been doing loads of things to try and bring on labour. She is 38 weeks today and due to be induced next Monday (due to GD).....so she want to try and get into labour naturally.

LO is really really active again today.....quietened down during yoga until the end when she really started booting around...

Waula - :happydance: for 35 weeks.....me tomorrow too!!!

Havent done DTD since hubbies 'bad experience' last time.....might have to jump him again to see what happens :winkwink:

EDIT - yeah for SS arriving Waula......pic!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Your lucky hubbys......there is no way i could think about dtd right now :nope:


----------



## lozza1uk

Afternoon all,

Keep those babies cooking Emera, Kelly & others!:thumbup:

Been for a coffee with a few of the antenatal girls this morning which was nice! One's due tomorrow but seems very relaxed about it! Apparently another one had hers last Monday, by a scheduled c-section so may bring him along next week. 

Was hoping for a nice quiet week as my boss is on holiday, but Friday afternoon he gave me a load of work to do! So i've got a really busy week (still working from home though) but at least it might make time go faster, plus i'm off on Friday - getting my hair cut, meeting some friends and heading to Stratford for my mum's birthday weekend. Speaking of which, any good ideas for a 60th birthday present?:shrug:

Also, here's my bump photo from yesterday morning, 34+4 (just had to chop the top off, realised I had a terrible double chin from looking down at the camera - hope it was just that, not that my chin really has doubled!:haha:)
 



Attached Files:







34 wks.JPG
File size: 48 KB
Views: 7


----------



## loolindley

DTD :haha: WHATEVER!!!!!!!! :ignore: Living with my parents isn't exactly helping things!!!!!!

Waula, pics, now!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Awww, what a neat bump Lozza!

Yours is still high too....I feel like I'm out of breath and being crunched.


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah for all the preggo sex maniacs :rofl: 

Must admit I think it's me rather than OH that wants it :wacko: don't think he's mega attracted to by big belly. :wacko:

Off to the shops to buy some ingredients for soup and shephards pie :thumbup: might stop via Costa on the way back :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely bump Lozza :thumbup: still looks pretty high. 

Waula - yay for SS...piccies please :flower:

My bump doesn't feel like it's grown at all the last few weeks :shrug: might take a picture on Wednesday at 33 weeks and compare it to 28 weeks but to me it doesn't look any bigger.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh get a blueberry muffin with that coffee Glow :happydance:

we are not really into the DTD these days but I feel like I should make an effort....hes not that fussed now :cry:

OK...I know this is like mentioning Macbeth - MSCROW - GF and the Con*en*ed B*by book....just recommended to me...have you read/bought?


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - i think someone's lent me Macbeth, although i've not read it yet. If I do have a flick through i'll let you know! 

I suppose it does look high, but i'm 2/5 engaged so maybe a long baby? Or it's disengaged again!

As for DTD - not since 16 weeks for us, i know, terrible but he's not fussed and neither am I! Will be weird finally doing it again afterwards though after so long!


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah Macbeth only £7 on Amazon so just ordered...thought I would give it a look....apparently good but dont follow to the letter.

Me and hubby have DTD probably 10 times since BFP so not in the realms of sex maniac...average once a month....but good on your ladies who have and want to keep it up :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

G'morning lads. 

Hope everyone is doing well as we head into these last few weeks!!! 

It's just another day in hospital paradise for me. :( I'm trying to do a bit of work from my hospital bed to keep me occupied, and I had my OH bring me the entire Lord of the Rings Trilogy on DVD. When they're older and being ornery, I look forward to telling these bubs all the trouble I went through to get them here fat and happy. :)


----------



## emera35

I had a flick through MacBeth last time and thought, ooh that would be good! In retrospect, trying to stick to ANY system at all would have made my head explode with stress! Going with the flow was the only thing that made any sense to me. But then everyone is different :shrug:

DTD! Argh you're having a laugh, right!? :shock: Actually i'd sort of like to, in my mind, but fact is with the SPD it would be agonizingly painful, so its definitely not an option! :( Poor OH i feel sorry for him, i'm feeling so horrible and uncomfortable, even our usual snuggles are going out the window at the moment! Ah well, won't be long and we can have a proper cuddle without a giant beach ball style hindrance in the way! :dance:

I really think i need to have a word with my neighbour, she practiced her violin for nearly 4 hours solid this morning :shock: I wouldn't mind, but she started at 6.30am, and although she's very good and its a pleasant sound, i still didn't really want to be woken up at that time of day when i had no reason to be up! Think its unreasonable to ask her to leave it until after 8.30am? She has started at 4am before, i'm sure she must be an insomniac, as i hear her pacing about at all times of night. I just think once i'm on baby time and sleep is precious i'll end up losing my rag! :blush:


----------



## MsCrow

I got a copy from an NCT sale Mitch, in total innocence. I read the first chapter with a growing feeling of horror that anyone would try to regiment their baby in such a rigid manner during the first couple of months. It has to be said, the author is NOT a mother and writes from other people's experiences. 

Sufficed to say I googled Macbeth and decided she lacked complete credibility for me....and a lack of understanding of babies. I went and bought Dr Karp's book on sleep techniques, felt much happier and threw my copy of Macbeth's book away lest it go back into general circulation.

WT, I had highly recommend the BBC radio series of LOTR to listen to....it also lasts 13 hours so good to keep you occupied.


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - I agree.....like with all these books etc with differing advice and antenatal classes...I think you can just pick out bits which suit you....I am not planning to follow any strict rules...certainly not for first 2-3 months.

WT - Ditch the work and watch the movies :happydance: Wish some of us March mamas lived closer....we'd come in and keep you company...bring cakes and choccies too :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

> We DTD on Saturday morning. Still trying to keep things going.....so that I can assault OH when 37 weeks comes

*Glow* - is it bad that this morning i thought to myself ''thank god weve not stopped, otherwise in week 37 he would probably be wondering why i suddenly want it all the time'' LOL :haha: Im lucky i guess that i seem to want it alot lately!!!

*waula* - cant wait to see a piccie of SS pres :) anyone else got theirs?? :)

*Mitch -* what sort of things is your friend trying? im intrigued ;) I might try and drink 3 RLT from wednesday - as mine are 30% rasp leaf xxx

*Lozza* - BEAUT of a bump! I would guess :blue: ... unsure what i guessed last time.... probably girl seen as im not very good at gender predictions :haha: Just to break from the norm, i actually DONT think your bump looks high? :shrug: I would say its more neat and ''out'' :shrug: its high as in above the cervix but not up by the ribs... :shrug: and happy 60th to your mum! Will let you know if i think of a pressie ;) 
*
emera* - defo have a word with your neighbour and ask for a start time of about 8:30am!! whether she is good or not - thats the last thing you need when you have a toddler, a newborn and have to sleep when your baby does :haha:

So im a busy working bee atm. Every month i release a training article called a ''cribsheet'' on that months chosen topic. Ive just written one on 'safeguarding vulnerable adults' for this month and 'autism and asperger awareness' for next month. I kindly said to my company i will write an extra five to keep them ticking over when im on mat leave!! But what to do them on.... im thinking next up is dyslexia... and then general first aid rules such as CPR, burns etc....

...what an exciting life i lead :rofl:


----------



## emera35

mitchnorm said:


> Emera - I agree.....like with all these books etc with differing advice and antenatal classes...I think you can just pick out bits which suit you....I am not planning to follow any strict rules...certainly not for first 2-3 months.


This exactly! Fact is, it doesn't really work to set a (daily) routine in the first 3 months or so ( a short, repeating routine of nappy change-feed-sleep works quite well though). I think any rigid attempts to do so would only lead to frustration and feeling like you must be doing something wrong, which isn't very helpful. Definitely staying relaxed and flexible during that time will result in less stress, and allow you time to get to know your baby and also work out who you are as a mother. THEN you can decide how you want to progress once a routine is actually feasible :) I'd say like you said Mitch, read lots of books and then take the bits that sound like they'd suit you and try them on for size! :)


----------



## newfielady

Woah ladies, do you realize we're almost at the 20,000 post mark. :shock: And that's between work, school and children, imagine what we could do if this was all we had. :rofl:
DTD- you lucky dogs. We've stopped after the bleeding last time, it was kinda scary. There must have been something int he air last night because we _wanted_ to. :rofl:
Ladies being monitored/spotting, keep us updated. We don't want any more early babies. That being said, as soon as the nursery is done, I'm ready. And with all the downward pressure yesterday, I'm packing all my stuff in my hospital bag today!


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmmmm Caramel Latte! It's my guilty pleasure and because I drink decaf all the time a real treat. I didn't get a blueberry muffin Mitch....came home with a Tesco finest Scottish Smoked Salmon and Cream Cheese sandwich...lush!
It is a tad embarrassing that they know my order before I open my mouth in my local Costa :blush:

I've tried really hard to keep our sex lives going. We are really close and cuddly anyway but I want the 'us' part to be separate to everything baby related. At times it's been difficult because of the MC I was really petrified for the first few weeks. I've told OH I want our sex life back as soon as possible afterwards because I do think it's easy to get into a habit of not doing it. Only problem we have after is contraception. I'm 41 and have been told I can't be on the pill :nope: I've had the implant in before and that was a nightmare as I bled pretty much constantly. The only other option is the Coil and I really don't fancy messing with my bits as I've had level 3 pre-cancerous cells. So it might be back to condoms which is not a thought I'm relishing at the moment :nope:

Anyhoo - books, smooks.... I haven't read any :rofl: not because I think I know it all but I'd just rather find my own way. You will be surprised about how naturally things come to you even though it's something you've never done before and a brand new experience. The one thing I learned from DD1 to DD2 was routine is key. When I say routine I don't mean a regimented anal routine but I was always strict on bath time or the 3 B's as I call it...Bath, Bottle, Bed :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - i love starbucks caramel frappucino :) YUM. and youve totally made me want smoked salmon :(

Ive not considered getting a book on baby care... which is very strange as im very much a book fiend. Ive LOVED my pregnancy books. :)

TMI i know, but since taking my RLT my BMovements are much better.... not sure if its coincidence or not, but there we go!!! :blush:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hello peeps! I've been sulking. I spend AGES catching up the other day and wrote the best post ever, responding to loads of you and B&B lost it. So i ran away and haven't been on since! Ha. 

Emera, I hope you're feeling ok! 

FT, please stop stressing about Digs, get the hell to delivery suite next time you're worried, they won't mind, they will just monitor you for a bit and make sure it's ok. Naughty. 

I want something amazing to eat please, i've been eating leftovers from my blessingway/baby shower thingy, but i need more... OH and his dad have gone to pick up the cot. EEKKKK

ETA a bum pic..
 



Attached Files:







35 + 0b.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









36 + 0a.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4









35+5.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## firsttimer1

MISSY! you *have* been MIA :haha:

and yer yer i know... im naughty LOL xxx but digs always moves about loads just when im about to ring MW! honest! :rofl:

so how was your blessingway? and more importantly - what food did you have?? :)


----------



## emera35

Ooh just got a text from my NCT buddy (from last time) saying she had her baby today at lunchtime on her due date, by planned section! :) Really pleased for her! Just as well they did the c section though he was big like his brother, nearly 10lbs! :shock: 

Suppose I better go get Roh up he's been playing in his room for the last 40 minutes. I'm determined to keep naptime though, even if he's not going to sleep! He's been good though, slept for an hour then 40 mins chatting to his toys :thumbup: usually sleeps the whole time though so bedtime might be fun :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

The blessingway was ok, the main organiser was amazing and dropped loads of the bits i felt weird about (like chanting), but my friend kept saying "oh no, you HAVE to do that bit". It was ace to see my friends though. 

Everyone had to bring a dish, so there was LOADS of cheese, crackers, bread, pasta with roast veg and mozzarella, a sausage, chorizo and bean casserole (amazing), some brownies, a blackcurrent crumble cake, bagels with salmon and cream cheese, homemade coleslaw, little canapes with goats cheese and also spinach ricotta ones. Just loads of loveliness (embarrassingly the cat licked the salmon but i took the top layer off and nobody really minded hahaha).


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy *- gorgeous bump... im thinking a girl.... do you have any inclination as to the gender? 

I must admit though - i am soooooooooooooo fed up of all of you lot showing off your TOTALLY stretch mark free tummies! LOL x I have two clusters of s.marks on either side of my tummy darn it :(

Glad your blessingway was fun and the food sounds lush! I would probably take some cat licked salmon right now if i could get it. LOL.

*emera* - i love that Roh chats to his toys :cloud9: adorable.


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> Hello peeps! I've been sulking. I spend AGES catching up the other day and wrote the best post ever, responding to loads of you and B&B lost it. So i ran away and haven't been on since! Ha.
> 
> Emera, I hope you're feeling ok!
> 
> FT, please stop stressing about Digs, get the hell to delivery suite next time you're worried, they won't mind, they will just monitor you for a bit and make sure it's ok. Naughty.
> 
> I want something amazing to eat please, i've been eating leftovers from my blessingway/baby shower thingy, but i need more... OH and his dad have gone to pick up the cot. EEKKKK
> 
> ETA a bum pic..

Hiya Missy.....was really shocked that we were about to get a BUM pic :haha:....I though crumbs we are sharing everything now eh? What next :wacko:

Glow - latte sounds yum....just having a home made decaff cappuccino and its not bad at all. Have my bikini wax appt in an hour....really looking forward to that...NOT!!!


----------



## emera35

FT my stretch marks are horrible!! I planned to take a bare bump shot this evening anyway, so maybe I'll be nice and post it to make you feel better! :lol:


----------



## firsttimer1

please do :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *
> Glad your blessingway was fun and the food sounds lush! I would probably take some cat licked salmon right now if i could get it. LOL.
> 
> *

*

You and food obsessions are *


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies,

Blessed, Kelly, Sandy - Keep those babies cooking a little longer! Hope things are alright for you all.

Emera - Thats so cool that you could feel her little toes. I'm still having trouble distinguishing if it's elbows, knees, hands or feet that protrude. Maybe in a few weeks when I get closer to where you are in your pregnancy I will see a difference.

MsCrow & Cupcake - I know what you mean when it comes to feeling squished and not being able to touch your toes. DH has to zip up my snow boots now because I get all red faced and out of breath doing it! I'm also starting to feel a little fed up of being pregnant, sleeping is no fun anymore. I'm fine during the day walking and sitting around but when I lie down baby doesn't like it and kicks hard, there is only one position he likes me sleeping in and I get uncomfy fast. I wake up with a sore back these days :(

As for DTD - we tried a few weeks ago but it gets painful quickly, I think baby is just getting so big that there is too much pressure down there as it is. I feel guilty when DH suggests DTD and I have to turn him down. Luckily he understands, can't wait until we can get our DTD lives back lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

Food talk is banned today anyway, as all i have is Cheerios... :cry: they are not making me very cheery :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

I just had a blueberry muffin :winkwink:

You think LO is going to come out with a blue tinge :haha::haha:


----------



## emera35

FT the good thing about stretch marks is that they are LOADS smaller once you don't have a bump anymore, and they fade really well too, so after a time, they aren't so noticable at all :thumbup: Do yours go above your belly button?


----------



## MissyBlaze

I have strechies!! On my love handles (you can kind of see that i'm hiding them with my hands). I also have them LOADS on my boobs. 

OMG Mitch, I didn't even realise i'd said bum pics. You can have some if you like but they won't be pretty. 

I just had a peanut butter sarnie, a honey sarnie and some japanese chilli crackers. 

Joanna, i too am miserable at night, i'm so so so tired but simply don't want to go because i know i'm going to lie there feeling uncomfortable huffy and puffing and annoying OH. I keep waking up about 2 and not being able to sleep until 4 or 5. Last night i resorted to putting a million pillows there and sitting up to sleep. I simply can't bear to be on my side any more.


----------



## sandy28

Good morning 
I feel a little better today, but have to try and take it easy moving things today. Will catch up in a little bit


----------



## emera35

mitchnorm said:


> I just had a blueberry muffin :winkwink:
> 
> You think LO is going to come out with a blue tinge :haha::haha:

Hehe, this made me think of Violet in charlie and the chocolate factory! :lol:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

MissyBlaze said:


> Joanna, i too am miserable at night, i'm so so so tired but simply don't want to go because i know i'm going to lie there feeling uncomfortable huffy and puffing and annoying OH. I keep waking up about 2 and not being able to sleep until 4 or 5. Last night i resorted to putting a million pillows there and sitting up to sleep. I simply can't bear to be on my side any more.

I know, I'm getting up 2-3 times a night to pee too, I don't know where it all comes from either! lol. I'd usually just ignore the urge to pee but now-a-days it physically hurts not to get up and go. Using pillows don't really help me because after being in one position too long I feel like I need to move and then baby wakes and wriggles and kicks me because he hates other postions. It's going to be a long 8ish weeks if sleeping is going to be such a pain. Sorry your feeling the same way :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitch *- maybe you will give birth to a smurf! :rofl: that rhymed :)

*emera *- nope they are not past the tummy button....yet!!! its just so hard to imagine where they will be without a bump?! :wacko: also lots of women in 3rd tri get to week 36 with NO stretchies and then BOOOOM! they are there!!!! so im expecting the worst :cry:
*
sandy* - :hi:

On the peeing topic - how come *IM* the one carrying a possible giant... yet *IM* the one not peeing in the night?? perhaps my baby is too busy paying tennis with my lungs. LOL

ahhhhhhh *missy*! your 36 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Joannaxoxo said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> Joanna, i too am miserable at night, i'm so so so tired but simply don't want to go because i know i'm going to lie there feeling uncomfortable huffy and puffing and annoying OH. I keep waking up about 2 and not being able to sleep until 4 or 5. Last night i resorted to putting a million pillows there and sitting up to sleep. I simply can't bear to be on my side any more.
> 
> I know, I'm getting up 2-3 times a night to pee too, I don't know where it all comes from either! lol. I'd usually just ignore the urge to pee but now-a-days it physically hurts not to get up and go. Using pillows don't really help me because after being in one position too long I feel like I need to move and then baby wakes and wriggles and kicks me because he hates other postions. It's going to be a long 8ish weeks if sleeping is going to be such a pain. Sorry your feeling the same way :hugs:Click to expand...

Goodness, you poor thing, this has only been really bad for me in the last week or two, so you must be suffering more than me! 

I might have a nap... i've just realised that in 6 weeks I will DEFO be a mama. GULP


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> ahhhhhhh *missy*! your 36 weeks today!!! :happydance:

Gahhhhhh i know! Scary mary


----------



## emera35

FT if they don't come above your belly button then when your tummy is back to normal, you will barely be able to see them above the top of some bikini bottoms, unless you wear the pube skimmers, then they will show! Just slap on a crapload of bio-oil and/or cocoa butter or something at least 2 times a day. It won't stop them, but it will really help reduce the effects, and helps them fade down again after! Also, resign yourself if its going to happen then its going to happen, you can't stop them sadly! :hugs:
My OH says they are Mummy Marks and that I should be proud. His thinking is he says, "its not like you got them from doing something bad, you grew a whole frickin' person in your tummy for 9 months, that's a bloody miracle, so show them off!". Sweet of him! Obviously I'm not flashing them on the street, but he does have a point! ;)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Missy - my bad nights have really only been in the last week too. Hopefully this is just a phase and I'll find another position that baby will like soon and I can sleep again. But I doubt the getting up to pee is going to get any better as baby grows lol.


----------



## waula

Good to have you back Missy - and you are going to LOVE my SS!!! :happydance:

right here's the pic of my SS!! its so lovely - thank you!!! and a bump from today - no bum picture from me I'm afraid!!! :haha:

i'm right with you on the whole sleeping thing lads - but i did sleep a lot better last night - half on my left, half on my right so thanks for the reassurance yesterday...or maybe it was DTD!!!! Ha!! :winkwink: And to all you lads who are feeling bad for not DTD - that was our first time in over 2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and it was very "sedate"!!!! :blush: but my DH is cooking tea tonight and that NEVER happens so maybe this DTD thing isn't a bad idea!!!! :haha:

had lovely afternoon in town with my friend from work - went for lunch (more fish finger butties! nom! :happydance:) and then to the cinema at 2pm which was lovely - saw the descendants which was ok - popcorn was immense though - mixed sweet/savoury!!! my favourite! to all the lads who are worried about getting bored on mat leave...don't! it is FAB!!! sorry for being :smug:! xx

just off to post my SS - apologies it has take a while...hopefully you'll like it!!! :flower:

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







SS.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 21









35 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6









35 weeks2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## firsttimer1

WAULA - another beautiful (stretch mark free) bump!!! GORGEOUS!

And your SS pressie is just soooooo cute!!!! 

im worrying now as my SS pres isnt ''cute'' - it is however on its way (or should be) to the receiver.... :wacko: Scary! LOL

gosh all of a sudden this afternoon breathing is a bit restrictive... guess digs is squishing my lungs :(


----------



## emera35

Aww Waula, LOVE the cow themed SS pressie, ace! Mat leave is great isn't it!

Love the bump too Waula, and yours Missy, just realised I didn't say so earlier, I thought it though!! ;)

Joanna, know how you feel with the sleeping! Its the one thing about after you have the baby. You don't get to sleep loads, but when you do, its really comfy!!! :dance:


----------



## newfielady

Cute SS present Waula. Waula, you just told who your partner was :shock: lol
I was thinking this baby must be very long. I got pressure down through and pressure up under my lungs.


----------



## firsttimer1

i think she means Missy will love the SS presents she (waula) received....... i think :)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO a dominos pizza advert just came on!!!! I repeat - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I got my wembley NFL tickets sorted today..... :smug: ..... cant wait! October is AGES away tho :haha:


----------



## waula

nope - FT's right Newfie - I just remember that Missy loves cows like me so would defo appreciate the cow theme!!! phew!! you had me worried!!!! :wacko:

thanks about the bump - got stretch marks all over my bum/hips so they will be on their way on my bump... i was moaning to DH about getting them the other day and I got a right telling off :blush: he said can you imagine if someone who was struggling to get pregnant could hear you...I felt really bad and he's right - mummy tattoo's and it is a miracle isn't it :happydance:

xxx


----------



## emera35

FT the SS pressie I sent out wasn't that cute either, more practical really :blush: Ah well, hope they still like it!


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> i think she means Missy will love the SS presents she (waula) received....... i think :)
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO a dominos pizza advert just came on!!!! I repeat - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I got my wembley NFL tickets sorted today..... :smug: ..... cant wait! October is AGES away tho :haha:

Yep, doesn't Missy also have a cow obsession?:haha:

Visited another nursery today (sorry!) - the appointment took an hour! The babies sleep outside for their sleep breaks, in big old fashioned kensington prams (a la Mary Poppins). Apparently that's 2 places round here that do that - strange but quite cute to see them all wrapped up in snow suits:sleep:

I've escaped stretch marks so far. Really hope they stay away although i've recently heard you can also get them after the birth as you shrink so quickly. Here's hoping not!

Got to walk to the shop now to get dinner, as DH has taken clients out to watch the football. FT you'll be delighted to hear he's at Anfield, and will definitely be cheering Spurs as he hates Liverpool with a passion. He may have to cheer silently though as he's in the home end:haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

No strech marks for me yet. I have a few stretch marks on my hips and inner thighs... but not from being pregnant. So hopefully they don't start spreading to my bump, i've been using Palmer's cream twice a day, so perhaps that has helped so far.  But like Waula said, they are mommy tattoo's and we should be just glad we've got out little ones. 

As for the sleeping issues, maybe I need to look at it in another way.. it's crappy that sleeping is getting harder but like Waula said about stretch marks... I should just be happy that i've got a little baby growing and this is just another quirk of pregnancy.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, I do loves a cow. My friends hubby is a farmer and he's got millions calving at the moment me and my friend were talking about stealing one and raising it as our own. Ha!


----------



## crowned

Love the SS, Waula - very cute!!

All these beautiful bumps - you're all gorgeous!
Isn't pregnancy just the most amazing thing? I think we're all going to feel SO good when we meet our LO's and see what we've been growing inside our tummies!!

Thanks for sorting the flowers, FT!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

love seeing pics of all your SS prezzies (even though im not taking part)

I too have no stretch marks (other than on hips but they are from puberty) so i am really hoping to stay that way. i understand from other threads though that loads of people get them right at the end or even after the birth

our second NCT baby arrived this morning! theyre coming thick and fast now!

off to read what you have been up to today


----------



## citymouse

All caught up, babies stay put!

Lovely bumps and SS presents!

Family all left this morning, blessedly quiet house... Now I have to work like a maniac to finish a project before baby shows up. 

Looking forward to being mommies with you all! I feel like the fun is just starting!


----------



## newfielady

haha, oh well. No harm no foul. I love cows too but not to obsession lol. We work on our friends farm from the spring to the fall but he doesn't have cows. He's got llamas though. They're my favorite. lol.
I haven't got any stretch marks... yet. I used bio-oil in the beginning and belly butter now. It's quite nice. :D


----------



## emera35

Right, sorry to post this monstrosity around dinner time, hope you're not eating and viewing!

So, a lovely picture of my bare belly at 36 (and a day) weeks!

FT i hope this makes you feel better, I very rarely bare this much flesh ever, let alone photograph it!! However, i am proud of my bump, there's a baby in there, don't 'cha know!!! :dance:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN1919.jpg


----------



## lauraclili

Gorgeous bump Emera! I love the fact that we have babies in our bellies! 

X


----------



## Widger

Hello girls :hi:

Wow... it is all kicking off here baby wise. I hope that Kelly, Emera, Sandy, WT, Blessed and anybody else who has a baby that wants to come out early has their little ones staying put for a little longer.

Em - I read your post about having c-section due to placental something or other (I only know about abruption) and just want you to know that I'm thinking of you. It must be incredibly terrifying to know what you will have to go through all that after the birth. Want to send you my love and hope all goes well for you xxx

I've gone back so many pages and can't find out what has happened to Pristock. Please can somebody let me know as I'm really concerned xx

I remember when my NCT friend had her son 2 weeks early and she was due 1 day before me. I started freaking out thinking arrghhh I could be next (in a good way of course).... but my son was born at 41 weeks. I got to the point where I was in tears because everybody had signs/symptoms before me and I was due before them. Totally irrational but you do just get to that point where you think - get the hell out :haha:

DTD - What's that??? Seriously, we have a handful if that of times. I feel so bad but I'm a little paranoid that something will happen. I've been having awful dreams that something will go wrong and I stupidly left it too late to get an appointment with the doctor so I last saw somebody at 29 weeks and I now won't see doc till I'm 35 weeks, with midwife at 36 weeks!! Just hope all is ok.

Loo - Daniel was breach up until 34 weeks, breach at 36, then head down at 38! Fingers crossed for you.

Oh and as for Macbeth, if it is your thing then fine go for it but I have come across some women that have gone totally loopy if things don't go according to plan. Like Emera said, the best thing to do is just go with the flow and see what happens with your baby. I used to feed Daniel (not your husband Newfie :haha:) every 3 hours during day and at night until he gained birth weight. Then at night I'd leave baby to take the lead and it worked well for me. In the early days I'd get 4/5 hours if I was lucky. I just think I was lucky full stop as I'd wake him up at 10pm for a top up (before I went to bed) and then he started sleeping through the night at 8 weeks. I've got everything crossed I'll be lucky in that respect this time round too

AFM - Yesterday was such a great day. It is the first time in years that being out in the snow has been enjoyable. Daniel was so so happy being pulled on the sledge and going down a little slope. Seriously, it was so little but boy.... did he enjoy it :) Giggling and smiling. So much fun.

I still haven't got everything packed/ready yet. All newborn stuff still in the loft. My hubby keeps saying, yes I'll get it yet it is still up there. Think I need to put my foot down a bit now. Although I'm getting rid of the Icandy on Saturday and he'll have to go up there to get the pram so I'll move the ladder until he's got everything else down :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely Bumps, Waula, Missy and Emera :hugs: 

Loving the SS gift Wauls...how cute.

BnB is going really slow for me tonight :sleep: so I'm off to do a bit of knitting :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

Widger - i've PM'd you about Pristock.
Sleeping through at 8 weeks sounds amazing! Fingers crossed that's what happens to me too!


----------



## mitchnorm

It is going really slow on here tonight....

Hi widger...glad you are all good....i want a baby that sleeps through at 8 weeks:haha:...regards macbeth...i guess i just wanted to see what it was all about....might be some tips but i am definately playing it by ear.

Regards Pristock....a few of us have her as a friend on fb and her OH passed away a few days ago. We dont know any details.....a few of us have dropped messages through fb and she has replied....obviously devastated but hopefully will be back sometime when she has gathered herselt. Ft kindly sorted some flowers to be delivered from us all with a simple message saying we are thinking of her...terrible time


----------



## firsttimer1

*Emera* - GORGEOUS BUMP and it HAS made me feel better, but only because its NOT hideous!!!!! im totally going to embrace my stretchies as baby marks and remember that im VERY lucky :hugs:

right... footy is coming back on (COME ON YOU SPURS) so will chat after :dance:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

firsttimer1 said:


> i think she means Missy will love the SS presents she (waula) received....... i think :)
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO a dominos pizza advert just came on!!!! I repeat - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I got my wembley NFL tickets sorted today..... :smug: ..... cant wait! October is AGES away tho :haha:

How exciting FT - im trying to get tickets for hubbys birthday - we are big NFL fans - went in 2010 to wembley 

L x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Lovely bumps and ss presents!! 

Stretch marks- yes I have them!! I've used oil the whole time and I mean at least 3 times a day! They were really getting me down the other day but hubby insists there not really noticeable. I have a fairly big bunch of them though.. Still down low so I'm hoping when belly shrinks they will end up below undies line.. Thing that terrifies me is them spreading heaps more as I've still got 5-7 weeks left.. I know we shouldn't complain about them but with everything you go through durin pregnancy eg. Insomnia, morning sickness, hormonal melt downs.. It's just hard to have yet another thing!! But it's all in preparation for baby I guess.. Pregnancy really does prepare you for being a mummy.. Well in my case it has.. It's so demanding and suddenly it's not about you any more! My friend had a very easy pregnancy.. Pretty much just grew a belly and that was it... No sickness nothing.. She was a bit shocked when bubs finally got here!! where as I feel like my body has been slowly preparing me for a baby.. But I guess I won't know until I actually have LO!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Lovely bumps and ss presents!! 

Stretch marks- yes I have them!! I've used oil the whole time and I mean at least 3 times a day! They were really getting me down the other day but hubby insists there not really noticeable. I have a fairly big bunch of them though.. Still down low so I'm hoping when belly shrinks they will end up below undies line.. Thing that terrifies me is them spreading heaps more as I've still got 5-7 weeks left.. I know we shouldn't complain about them but with everything you go through durin pregnancy eg. Insomnia, morning sickness, hormonal melt downs.. It's just hard to have yet another thing!! But it's all in preparation for baby I guess.. Pregnancy really does prepare you for being a mummy.. Well in my case it has.. It's so demanding and suddenly it's not about you any more! My friend had a very easy pregnancy.. Pretty much just grew a belly and that was it... No sickness nothing.. She was a bit shocked when bubs finally got here!! where as I feel like my body has been slowly preparing me for a baby.. But I guess I won't know until I actually have LO!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Vitfa - we go every year, cant wait!! Hope u get some tickets sorted :)

wudluv - yer i know what you mean about s.marks. 
Also in regards to baby training; It sounds silly but i was thinking this morning how i havent really had the ''sleep'' training yet in preparation for baby.... not that i WANT my sleep disturbed... not at all... but its going to be hard to go from a solid 8 hours a night to whatever i can get :wacko: ive had a pretty easy pregnancy. So far. lol.


----------



## wouldluvabub

I wouldn't worry too much FT about the sleep thing!! It won't take long for u to get used to it!! I have found that sleeping on my back is the only way I am getting any sleep at the moment!! So naughty but I don't have any issues with my legs going funny or breathing so I assume it's ok! I wake up to pee about an average of 3 times a night!! So annoying! But now I've started to suffer pretty badly from carpal tunnel and my hands wake me up.. Either cause there hurting or have gone dead!! I also occasionally get woken by acid reflux burning my throat! Other times it's just general pains! Im still not allowing myself any afternoon naps though as I want to sleep at night and I feel like naps would make that harder!


----------



## firsttimer1

yep - im still a back sleeper too wudluv :blush: waking up with acid reflux is a nightmare u poor thing... i dont envy you! :nope:


----------



## emera35

i wake up with acid reflux most nights too, so sympathy! Its rubbish! I just have my bottle of Gaviscon by the bed and take a swig each time i wake up. It helps!

Just been woken up by OH coming home with a giant saucepan from his work so i can make my marmalade. Been asleep a while so strangely i'm not quite in the mood! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Tums are my new best friend. I hope heartburn goes away after I've had this little baby. I never had it before. :dohh:
Ladies I'm trying to do some reading for school but it's just so _boring_ and there is so much to distract me on the internet. lol. I suppose I'm still 2 weeks ahead so I don't need to sweat it too much, yet. :rofl: Back to the books. Chat in morning (I'd say)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for all the well wishes ladies. i only spotted once last night and nothing since. at my appt today, OB just said if it happens again to go to hospital. my scan was ok, but fluid levels have went down again. its still ok for now but she doesnt want them going any lower. 

love the bump pics and ss pics ladies!


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot to say baby was being very silly. he is head down, but had both his hands and feet by his face. he was batting at his feet and the grabbed his toes for a minute. then he let go of his toes and pushed his feet up under my ribs. 

since the main thing she is monitoring is amniotic fluid levels she waited for him to pee before she measured it. it sounds funny but she really looked at his bladder and said it was very full. she checked it a minute later and it was smaller. she said he was done peeing, so she then measured the fluid levels.:haha:


----------



## kymied

Hi! I went out to dinner with my coworkers and ate too much, had to make the hour drive home feeling bloated and exhausted. Feeling a bit better now but still exhausted. No chance of getting to bed early tonight as Hubby is playing with power tools with his step-father and I do NOT want to distract them from making progress on the house.

Here's a bump picture for you, 34 weeks.
https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h424/kymied22/IMG_0656.jpg


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely bump pics Girls :kiss:


----------



## citymouse

Excellent bumpage, Kymied! :thumbup:

Blessed, how cute that your LO grabbed his toes! That's so sweet. 

OMG, I am so wiped out today. I worked out at about 1 and then slept for two and a half hours. Woke up and cleaned up a bit and now I'm completely out of energy for the night. 

Feeling a little overwhelmed because all the cleaning and tidying I did for the past two weeks feels like it's been undone by the whirlwind weekend. I guess I'll take it one task at a time, but now I'm definitely feeling the disadvantage of having the shower in one's own house. I'm getting rid of the junk food since it feels like that's all I've eaten since Saturday. 

:sleep: Okay, going to work for ten more minutes, then... I don't know. Go to bed, maybe!


----------



## citymouse

LOL, I ate some pot roast and bounced right back. I guess maybe I just needed protein? (You mean you can't survive on a diet of Jelly Bellies and Doritos when you're 8 months pregnant??)

Still going to bed, but at least I have energy to climb the stairs!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

great bump kymied! i must take another photo soon. A client asked if i was expecting twins which i huess must mean my bump looks big! it doesnt feel that big though, i guess its going to get bigger.

sadly i have run out of palmers stretch mark cream. i was wondering about not buying anymore and just using normal moisturiser but i think it has done a good job so far so i will splash out and get some more.

i have various potions for my stretch marks as follows:
- palmers stretch mark cream - excellent but smells vile
- Avent future mother cream - lovely and smells great
- Avent future mother light oil - absorbed easily, smells great and pump bottle is good
- Clarins stretch mark oil - smells very strong, not sure that it is absorbed quickly, very expensive
- Bodyshop cocoa butter stick - easily to apply but feels dry, can leave white marks on clothes

i have a lot of creams............:blush:

oh well my 'reviews' might be useful for someone!!


----------



## emera35

Quite the selection Cupcake!

I can add to that various brands of cocoa butter moisturisers, all ok as far as I can tell, cocoa butter is a main ingredient in the Palmers one, and recommended for stretchmarks. 
Also Bio-oil which smells lush and mostly was fantastic at reducing the appearance of stretchmarks afterwards!

Sadly nothing 'works' in that you still get the stretchies, but having nice soft skin is a good thing to help everything 'snap back' afterwards :)


----------



## em2656

Wouldluv - Have you thought about getting a wrist splint to help ease the pain and numbness in your arms/hands?
I've been suffering with the same thing and although it's not got rid of it obviously, it has certainly reduced the amount of time I wake up because of it. It needs to be a proper splint though (with the metal bar in it), not a wrist suppport, but you can buy them from most big chemists.

Em xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake - thats a right concoction....I am just on the Palmers cream for stretch marks and only at night....it does smell a little rank. I have no stretch marks:happydance: (YET!)....but my mum didnt get any in either of her pregnancies so maybe I will be lucky with the genes.

Kymied - great bumpage!! Cupcake - get a photo up here!!!:thumbup:

I am going to have to start to succumb to the afternoon nap...had a little one yesterday from 5-6.30pm and it was lush!!! I actually slept better last night right the way through to the alarm....so may that helped...perhaps I wasnt over tired....who knows.

OK I am posting up a second post - UK ladies - especially those in the south....may not be ideal for all of you but please read!!!!!!

SEE BELOW!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Are any UK ladies on Groupon and get alerts for your local area??? Thoroughly recommend it....get yourself registered. I have got a spa day in London reduced from £290 to £85 for two people including champagne lunch, a memory foam mattress for £250 (reduced from £1000!!!!) and wine tasting, cucake decorating courses and all sorts. They do loads of things which may be interest. 

Anyway I have been keeping an eye out for photo sessions for me, hubby and LO....and spotted this yesterday...only running til midnight tonight and in Reading, Oxford (FT thought of you) and Bracknell.....its for up to 15 people/family members and you get a framed canvas, and 6 prints I think plus 30-40 on a DVD....all for £39...bargain!!!

Heres the link - https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/surrey - its on first page I think.....one hour photo shoot etc etc.....may be of interest? Gonna buy for hubbies valentines :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Emera - snap back???? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yea, right! I should be so lucky!!!

I actually haven't got a single 'new' stretch mark, however I have a belly load of old white ones from when I put on weight quickly about 10 years ago. I guess my skin never 'snapped back' the first time, so it was fairly accomodating :haha: I have been using cheap moisturiser, whatever ASDA's own is with cocoa at the moment, and have done so every day since i found I was preggers. Like I say, no stretchies, but there are loads of old ones :cry:

I need something to do today that doesn't involve walking too far or spending money. Hmmmm. Apart from a walk, I don't see any options! :haha: I'd go and look at things for the house, but it's making me want to cry that we still havent exchanged on it yet, and any window shopping for it seems pointless :shrug:

Anyway, the sun is shining, the sky is blue, and I really have nothing to grumble about.

Happy Tuesday Lads! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, I never said - great bump shots lads! You all look fantastic!

Mitch, I love Groupon! Slightly less exciting, but I got one on Sunday for 2 rooms and a hallway carpet cleaning for £28 (down from £90) I've given it to my parents so they can get it done when we move out and my dogs wont be there to pee on it anymore :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Mitch, I love Groupon! Slightly less exciting, but I got one on Sunday for 2 rooms and a hallway carpet cleaning for £28 (down from £90) I've given it to my parents so they can get it done when we move out and my dogs wont be there to pee on it anymore :haha:

It is fab....they do some great ones :thumbup: We have looked at the carpet cleaning ones too but didnt do it in the end. 

Great pressie for your folks though....very thoughtful

Whats the latest on the house purchase for exchange? You going to get in before baby comes....hopefully you have played the sympathy card to death now?? And the hormonal one?:winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Ha! The hormonal card went into overdrive yesterday! After a phone call from my solicitors saying that the vendors searches on her flat were complete, but she was still refusing to give a date for exchange/completion, I went nuts! :grr:

I flew round to the estate agents and burst into tears saying that she HAD TO SORT THIS OUT NOW!!!!!!! I mean seriously! If I have to have a C section then this baby will be coming in 5 weeks!!! She said that the vendors solicitor was raising some questions on the searches, so nothing can be exchanged yet :cry: :sad2:

Looks like my hormonal card is getting me nowhere but in a tizz!

The thought of being in my parents for much longer is driving me potty. Last night my Mum and Dad had a row over a jiffy bag (seriously). I had to get out to my brothers for an hour before I murdered someone! I guess we are all a bit tense living on top of each other!!!

Bring on the new house!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaww Loo big :hugs::hugs:...it is soooo frustrating. Apparently it is one of the 3 most stressful situations in life which also include planning a wedding and also having a baby....I do not envy you doing 2 of those. 

Please try and stay relaxed and calm and get your OH to go kick a*s....it will all be sorted soon....you will be in....baby will come and you will look back and forget how stressful it was. :kiss:

EDIT - Jiffy bag!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## waula

morning lads

Loo :hugs: I agree with Mitch - doing house and baby all at once - you need a medal!! xxx
Mitch: i'm right with you on the afternoon naps! :sleep:

stretch mark creams...i'm slathering on the bio-oil and have done since day 1 (its much cheaper if you buy it online!) and have got some botanics mother to be oil too which smells yummy...shiny slippery belly at this end!!!! :haha:

Lads - my SIL works for NHS and just sent me round a memo they've had re: vit D in pregnancy - vit D deficiency is on the rise in the UK and they're seeing a lot more cases of rickets/weak bones in little one's so recommendations now is to take 10micrograms of Vit D throughout preg and breastfeeding (bottle feeding ok as it should be fortified with extra vit D) and 30mins sunlight exposure for you and LO (obv not in middle of the day or when its scorching!)... they're recommending vit D drops for LO's when stopped BF too...dunno if this has come up before but thought i'd mention it!!! :flower:

anyone tried to do aquanatal?? all the classes round me seem to have been cancelled :growlmad: humph...back to boring old swimming for me :nope:

right, off to walk the dogs... then going for a swim and planning on making jamie olivers carrot cake with lime mascarpone topping this afternoon... YUM!

xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I love groupon too. I got OH an mot and car health check for £18. I'm considering getting myself something pampering. There is one today for a luxury mani/pedi for about £20, with nail varnish which lasts 3 weeks...


----------



## emera35

Loo :hugs: Mitch is right, moving house and having a baby are two of the most stressful things you can do! Be proud of how well you are handling it all! Living with your folks must be taxing too, hang on in there hun, you'll make it through! :hugs:

Oh also, I'm covered in old stretchies from puberty, various weight yo-yo-ing phases and my previous pregnancy, so my whole middle section looks like a road map with all the different coloured roads! :rofl: anyway, I don't care much, as long as my shape goes back to normal (that being rather curvy!) And all the stretchies fade down to look the same :thumbup:

'Snap back' is a fairly optimistic term to use I'll admit, but compared to being heavily pregnant I felt AMAZING after a few weeks! :) I wasn't back to normal by a long stretch, but I could see my feet, lie on my front, wear clothes without feeling constricted, eat without heartburn, put my own shoes on, go for a few hours without weeing and roll over in bed as much as I liked!! Oh my goodness, I can't wait!!! I'm thrilled to be having a baby, but being heavily pregnant is not my idea of fun at all!!


----------



## loolindley

Waula - Marry me. That cake sounds like my idea of heaven. I also like date and walnut if you wanted to make me some of that too??? :haha:

Mitch - re jiffy bag - my parents row ended with my Mum stood in the back garden in the -3 temperature tearing through the recycling wheelie bin to look for said bag that my dad had insisted she had moved :dohh: This was not aided by me telling her that Jiffy bags shouldn't be recycled :haha: THATS when I decided to slip away quietly :rofl:

Waula, thanks for the Vit D heads up. I had actually heard something last week about it, but it certainly shows the importance. I need to check if my pregnacare have enough in. :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh Waula that cake sounds amazing....I am not a massive fan of carrot cake but the lime mascarpone has just sold it to me....bring me some too please. Are we all going to be master bakers (careful on how you say that :haha:) by the time we have our LOs....our OHs are going to expect loads of baking now and be sorely disappointed when LOs are born and we have no time.

Loo - :haha:on jiffy bag.....parents can be hilarious....they dont seem to have anything better to do....mine are retired therefore I am sure have too much time on their hands :haha:

OK - there is a Due in March group on FB and someone posted up asking if anyone had been told they were having one gender and the other popped out, they got it wrong......loads of people posted saying yes!!!!:wacko:.....my girl doubt creeps in yet again!:cry: I know some of your remember from way back that my preference was for a boy......but now I really want my little girl:happydance:

EDIT - oh yeah I am never going to complain about having a little sticky out belly before pregnant again.....just transferred a load of photos at all stages of pregnancy to my new phone....OMG....I looked GOOD ha ha. I miss it!


----------



## lozza1uk

Re vitamin D - it annoys me the guidance on this has been a bit vague. My midwife only asked me for the first time last week if I was taking a supplement. I have fortunately taken my vitamins most days, but not all. Tried to get as much sunlight as possible early on and will definitely make sure I keep taking through BF now. My sister has Multiple Sclerosis and last year they reported a link between this and insufficient vit D while in the womb which made me a bit paranoid!

Loo - you're a hero for surviving that long with your parents. As much as I love my parents I couldn't live with them and my DH. Al must also be a hero as I definitely couldn't live with my inlaws!!!

Question for our resident expert bakers (Emera, and now apparently Waula - I am drooling over thoughts of cake btw), I want to make a birthday cake for my mum for this weekend - when should I bake it? Would Thursday day time be OK for a sponge or will it be too dry by sat/sun?


----------



## emera35

Mitch apparently it does happen a fair bit that people are told the wrong gender, and whilst it might be a bit of a shock to start with if you've been told the wrong gender, its one of those things I think you'd get used to, especially once you have your baby. Saying that, you create a future in your head once you 'know' what you are having, and all that has to be re-thought. There is a degree of mourning in that process, as we have a tendancy to make quite an emotional investment in our imagined futures. I can see why people get upset and struggle with it. Even when I was told Roh was a boy for sure I still kept a bit of my mind thinking about a girl, and still had a girl's name picked out, just in case! This time its a bit different as I saw actual girl bits on the scan for myself. If this baby comes out a boy I'll eat my placenta!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING LADS! 
*
*Kymied *- GREAT bump! :hugs:

*Mitch -* thanks for groupon link! I used groupon when i got a wedding photo book made... fab!

*Loo -* :hugs: it wont be long till you have a new house hunni :hugs:

*Waula *- yep i watched a report on VitD the other day, so thanks for that. I WISH our local gym did aquanatal - no such luck.
*
Emera / Carrot Cake* - i must have missed your post about cake but just to say carrot cake is my all time fav cake, esp with a cream cheese icing. YUM.
*
Mitch -* i really wouldnt have thought that gender mistakes happen that often hunni? how sure was the sonographer when they told you it was :pink: ? :hugs:
*
More on VitD* - just checked my pregnacare and they have 200% of VitD in... so had it all of first tri and most of third tri... pretty sure most preg vits will be the same.

*Work* - wish i was on mat leave.... i cant concentrate anymore and in a way, i dont care. 

Anyone else received their SS pressie? Need cheering up lol! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - I didnt see the girl bits myself on scan as I was in shock and started to cry and couldnt see anything passed the end of my nose:haha:. I keep questioning my hubby to make sure......he just says that the sonograph said it was definately a girl on 3 separate occasions during the same scan....I asked are you sure twice and sonographer said that he would be very very very surprised if a boy came out :haha:....pretty conclusive (well as much as he could be I guess).

Even if he had pointed out the girl bits - I dont think I would know what I was looking for back then and still would question even now.

Luckily we are the only ones that know we are having a girl (and you ladies obviously) so havent received loads of gender specific items / clothes. I also have reigned in the urge to buy too much girl stuff....a few items but not broken the bank


----------



## MsCrow

Oh, be still my heart, carrot cake, please Waula, can you visit me please? :munch:

Mitch, it's so lovely to see you excited about a daughter...remember months ago when you weren't sure how you felt? Don't sweat it about the facebook thing. At my hospital it said they got 1 out of 99 wrong at the 20 week scan so unless the sonographer scratched their head and ummed/ahhhed for ages, I think you'll be ok. 

:rofl:I'm sorry, I should laugh Loo, a JIFFY BAG? Crikey, tempers are frayed in your house! I'm sorry the hormonal card didn't work as by rights, it should have.

Well some good news for once. They have found three good stem cell matches in Germany for my dad (he's Austrian) and it looks like it will go ahead at the end of the month. It carries a high risk though so I'm nervous but trying to remain optimistic. I'm also crushed he will miss the birth. In the end though, I just want my dad to be here for as long as possible please.

Still feeling squashed and the quality of my sleep is decreasing a little....waking up....could just be worrying about what I need to finish over the next few weeks tho'. I have my delayed MW appointment this afternoon and am anxious to know if I measure ok. I'm still getting little shocked looks and 'you don't look _that _pregnant' reactions. It knocks my confidence everytime.


----------



## emera35

If you bake the sponge on thursday Lozza then wait until its totally cooled on the rack then wrap it up in baking parchment paper and then in clingfilm. Make sure its wrapped snug not loosely. If you do that then pop it in the fridge sponge cakes can stay fresh for almost a week! Make sure you take it out the fridge at least 6-8 hours before you want to ice/decorate/serve it, so it can come back to room temperature though. :) so if its for sunday, take it out saturday night and leave it wrapped up until the morning then decorate it then :)


----------



## emera35

FT sadly 'm not making carrot cake today, although that would be nice! Waula is if you want to get round to her's though!
I'm making 20 jars of marmalade and a vat of hearty beef stew and dumplings! Less exciting, but its on my cooking list for the day. I'm hoping 20 jars will last me the year! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks Emera - i need to ice it and pack it to take away on Friday night, we just might not get round to cutting it until Sunday. If I shove it in an airtight tin it should last right? Maybe i'll make the sponge Thursday then decorate Friday.

MsCrow - that's great news about your Dad! And I wouldn't worry about being small, it should just be amazing stomach muscles! My best friend is 28 weeks pregnant and people where she work have only just started to notice. Apparently they're falling over with shock when she says she's 6 months pregnant! She's a similar build to you (i.e. very thin!)

No secret stork here yet, and the postman's just been so nothing for me today!

I'm sure we're missing a few pictures of others aren't we?


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow - great news about your dad :happydance:. Sad he will miss the birth but it is more important that he is alive and well to share the rest of your LOs life for as long as possible, Great news!!! You were measuring OK on all your previous appts though yeah? I am sure they would have highlighted if there was anything to be worried about....you are just one of the lucky ones :thumbup:

I am excited about a little girl and really excited about how thrilled my parents are going to be....and how shocked :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

em2656 said:


> Wouldluv - Have you thought about getting a wrist splint to help ease the pain and numbness in your arms/hands?
> I've been suffering with the same thing and although it's not got rid of it obviously, it has certainly reduced the amount of time I wake up because of it. It needs to be a proper splint though (with the metal bar in it), not a wrist suppport, but you can buy them from most big chemists.
> 
> Em xxx

Thanks for the tip!! :)


----------



## emera35

Lozza I was going to say that if you have an airtight container the right sort of size that would be a good alternative. I'm sure it will keep it fresh enough for a couple of days. Also f you cover the whole outside in icing and not just the top, then that will help keep the sponge soft :)

MsC don't worry too much, everyone carries differently, and if you are feeling verry squashed then you probably have a lot of baby 'inside' so less sticking out as a bump. I'm always amused by peoples perceptions of how pregnant you should look at any given point, I've been told I look massive from about 5 months onwards, but then last week was told I looked very neat for someone due in a month! :shrug: what can you do?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Emera- hearing u talk about after bubs is born is making me excited to feel normal again!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks laddies. MrC and I were talking over my dad last night and I guess we'll just be on the edge of nervousness until June which is the critical time (100 days) for a transplant. With all that's happened, his sisters not being matches, I had begun to think of it all verrryy darkly. 

I have been measuring spot on, my mother just thinks I dress the bump well. I feel heavily pregnant...squashed...short of breath...unable to eat lots...but it seems people have a picture of what you _should _look like at 34 weeks. And they're not afraid to express it. Can't win really can you?

My HV is supposed to be visiting this morning....I think Cupcake has already has hers visit, how did it go?

Team yellowers, are you desperate to know now whether it's a girl or boy? I know I am.


----------



## waula

master bakers hahahhahaha :haha: xxxx

ms crow - glad about the good news about your dad - like you said, sad he missed the birth but so good you've got some hope about the future for him :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

MsC - My feelings about meeting LO swing between terror and excitement, but the last few days I've just been excited! I want to know what "it" is, what its going to look like and looking forward to cuddles! Saying all that, I don't quite feel ready so I don't want to be early, unless its by a couple of days. Mentally i'm prepared (sort of!) for the week beginning 14th, any earlier just doesn't enter my head!


----------



## emera35

Its amazing what people think its ok to say to a pregnant woman that they would never dream of saying normally! Last time I had a total stranger say "ooh, long to go?" When I said 6 weeks she sad "oh you're really carrying right round the middle aren't you!" And off she went! I was left there thinkng, "did she just openly call me fat?!" :dohh:


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT - I love that you did a message to the carrot cake. (I agree, I LOVE it too).

I've met a gal who had been told she was having a little girl and she ended up with a boy. She was in total shock and quite depressed. She'd imagined this little girly all the way through her pregnancy and then he wasn't there any more, she was replaced with a little boy... quite traumatic i think! 

I had to have porridge made with water for breakfast as i'm out of bread, marg, milk and can't be bothered to shop.


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow - Such good news about your Dad's matches :happydance: That sounds really optomistic. Of course it is sad that he wont be here for the birth, but remain positive that he could be here for much longer after it :hugs:

Also - re gender - I don't just want to know....I want to meet the little monkey!! The suspense is killing me! (I have never been good at waiting for what I want!!!)

Well I looked up when my local aqua natal was and found it is only 10 minutes drive away, tomorrow at 11am :happydance: I thought I should try on my cossie just to make sure it still fit, and it was a bit tight, but I got it on............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and then all the frigging elastics broke and popped white from the lycra. :sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr::sad2::grr:

NOT IMPRESSED


----------



## mitchnorm

I have a feeling that Loo is not that happy about the swimming cossie episode...anyone else? :haha::haha:

I cant wait to have this baby now.....work is dragging, time is generally dragging (which is why I am introducing an afternoon nap to kill some more time) and I feel ready....well as ready as I will ever be. I hope that I do a good job of raising this LO and she turns out to be a 'fairly' easy baby :haha: (I did pre-order one of those but I understand that you cant send it back :winkwink:)

Just finished report number 1 - sending to customer now..... :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Awww Loo, my last cossie went the same way! :cry: I think I wouldn't have minded so much, but I wasn't even pregnant at the time! It was after and I wanted to take Roh swimming, tried my cossie on just incase, and ping, it died a death :( I have a lovely maternity one now which fits an actual bump in :thumbup: can you pop out and shop for one this afternoon? :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Hah, Mitch the customer service on baby returns is shockingly bad! Easiest just to keep 'em and muddle on through! :haha:


----------



## waula

oh loo - you poor thing... i'm very impressed you got yours on at all - my non-mat one just covers my belly, becomes a thong on my ass and hasn't got enough stretch to contain the boobs so they squash out under my arm pits... its a really good look. :nope: 

you do realise that normal swimming cossies are really not meant to fit at this stage!!!! i think you probably deserve a maternity one :hugs: 

PS since failing to get into my old cossie i now have a maternity one...just in case you lads were worried i was still being seen in public in my old one! :wacko:


----------



## waula

er lads...there is an october due dates pregnancy group on here. is that not the maddest thing ever. jeez. we're really pregnant aren't we :wacko: arghhhhhhh


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo -* is it bad that its KINDA funny? :haha: sorry :hugs: i think mine nearly burst too LOL

*waula* - an october group? crazy!!!! :wacko: I keep forgetting we are all due *next* month!!!!

is anyone brave enough to weight themselves? I know its scary!


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> er lads...there is an october due dates pregnancy group on here. is that not the maddest thing ever. jeez. we're really pregnant aren't we :wacko: arghhhhhhh

:haha::haha: quote of the day goes to Waula for stating the obvious :kiss:

October due dates I agree are very very scary....I was checking the groups the other day to see how many postings each had (any rivals for our crown)......June 2012 had about 6,500.....BAH!!!! Not even near yet:winkwink:

EDIT - weighed myself yesterday FT - still hovering at 22lbs ish gain


----------



## emera35

FT after he kilos of Belgian choccie that have been in this house... I'm not feeling brave enough! :argh:


----------



## loolindley

Waula - Yes we are!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch *- i LOVE that your competitiveness made you look at how many posts other groups have.... i literally love it! :rofl:

Thanks for sharing weight gain. i asked because ive gained 27pounds.....which is the same as 5 weeks ago (i think); so was confused as to why it hadnt gone up LOL... not that i want it to mind! :)

Its weird actually as weight shot up when baby measured 6weeks ahead... and has stabalised now im only 2weeks ahead LOL! guess they had a spurt!! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Mine hasnt changed in the last 4 weeks or so either.....not that I am worried. I sort of had in my mind very early on - if I gained less than 2 stone i was doing well:thumbup:...so I am happy....SO FAR!!:haha:


----------



## emera35

FT, you are likely right with the weight gain, also probably your body put on some fat reserves then baby used them up. It all evens out in the end :thumbup: 
Right, damn you curiosity has got me now, I'll go get on the scales. I have to hide them at the moment as Roh thinks they are a clock and keeps shouting "cock!!" At them :dohh: slightly embarrassing if anyone comes over!


----------



## waula

ok...after saying i wouldn't get on the scales again this pregnancy i just did...hmmm....thanks FT!!! :winkwink: 

so i think i'm in the lead...i was 65kg to start with at booking in appointment and am now 78kg :blush: which is about 28lbs!!! does that mean i'm the winner???????!!! :happydance: :haha:

right off to do a super speedy 50 lengths :haha: catch you laters!

xxx


----------



## emera35

I've gained 15lb! Eek that feels like a lot! Guess its nothing on the 60lb I gained with Roh though. Saying that, I really only want to gain another few lbs, or I'll be back up to the 60lb gain in total if that makes sense.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i had two stone in my head as well but im thinking that now needs to become 2 stone and a half.... which i still dont think is bad :shrug:

emera - 15pounds, you lucky thing! ps. :rofl: at roh saying cock :rofl:

waula - thats only a pound more than me so we are pretty much the same hun!


----------



## mitchnorm

They say an average of 25-35 lbs is 'normal' :wacko:.....is there any 'normal' in pregnancy? As long as we are all happy and healthy (apart from some random hip pains, SPD and cramping:haha:)...then thats all that matters :thumbup:

Enjoy your swim Waula. I must say I feel better for yoga....but we just do gentle stretching, breathing and relaxing which is very inactive :haha:

P.s. have to laugh at my hubby (he is lucky I am relaxed about my weight gain / big bump really) - he has been on a health kick t he last few weeks, gym at work every day, tennis etc and has lost 7-8 lbs - really chuffed for him...he did indulge at Christmas....but he has just sent me a message saying 'guess what babe...I am wearing my M&S slim fit suit to work today and it fits wooop'....GRRR really ha ha ha


----------



## firsttimer1

MITCH, Why do our men decide NOWS the time to get slim and fit? :haha: My DH has also got on a fitness/healthy living drive..... GRRR! 

timing sucks! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - I think I can top you on the weight gain, sorry! I think i've put on about 34lb, 15-16kg. On a happy note, i seem to have lost a kilo in the last 2 weeks, hooray!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm still stuck on a stone and a half weight gain i think... gross...

ummm, TMI, me and OH DTD yesterday and my lady parts hurt sooooo much today. I'm sad! 

Midwife today... Hope my bloods are good, if my iron level isn't higher than it was then i'm not allowed a homebirth. Plops.


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh no Missy....not good!! And not encouraging for me and hubby to have another go this weekend :nope:....

Loo - I have found the site where you can make up your own 'Keep Calm and.....' pictures / logo.....want to make one up for FB page but cant decide what to say...may have to nick yours :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - do you want to increase your iron levels? if so i recommend loads of.... monster munch!!!

My last iron levels (before i started pregnacare again) were 13.8... my MW asked what i regularly include in my diet because apparently thats a really good iron level for a pregnant women (altho i wouldnt have known that), so i told her. MONSTER MUNCH! :rofl:

i was slightly gutted.... i was hoping to blame my lazy attitude on low iron count :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

MMMMMMmmmmm was beyonce even pregnant? i smell a RAT!!! :rofl:
https://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/new...tter-than-victoria-beckham-s-115875-23739280/


----------



## mitchnorm

I bought that photo shoot Groupon offer for hubby for valentines day - well its for both of us really....love it!!! Bargain. Baby should hopefully be around 4 months when we go along - if I leave to end of offer:happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> MMMMMMmmmmm was beyonce even pregnant? i smell a RAT!!! :rofl:
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/new...tter-than-victoria-beckham-s-115875-23739280/

Blimey.....she looks like the body shape that would put on alot of weight and padding during pregnancy too.....well suppose she has a personal trainer all day , every day!!! Lucky girl


----------



## firsttimer1

yes..... im not sure i buy it all...... not sure WHAT i dont buy..... but i dont buy it.

:rofl:


----------



## emera35

Gaah I'd hate to be a celeb and be pregnant or post pregnancy! Its bad enough with your own head slagging you off, let alone the whole planet!! The pressure to bounce back post preg must be horrendous!!

My iron level was 12 last time and when I had my asppointment last week the MW was like 'oh w need to do bloods' I pulled a face and she checked my iron level, asked me how I was feeling and then said she wouldn't bother doing the test. :dance: got to love her for that!

Good luck for your test Missy! X


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ladies - ive put on 35lbs - major yuck and tears - having lost alot of weight in the last 3 years im scared ill egde back to where i started - trying to have a better week this week as last two were filled with chocolate and junk - oh and eating out 
x


----------



## mitchnorm

vitfawifetobe said:


> Ladies - ive put on 35lbs - major yuck and tears - having lost alot of weight in the last 3 years im scared ill egde back to where i started - trying to have a better week this week as last two were filled with chocolate and junk - oh and eating out
> x

It is so easy to eat general crap...its quick and easy and our bodies seem to be craving those simple foods. Plus I am with you on eating out and takeaways....its so easy when you are knackered. I am sure you will get your pre-pregnancy body back :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Vitfa - before pregnancy i really didnt care for chocolate... since being pregnant all i seem to eat is chocolate and sweet stuff... my body is defo not going to ''snap back'' from it :haha:

but we will get our bodys back when they are ready :hugs: i hope so anyway. 

Im going to menorca in september when digs should be 6 months old and i just hope to be able to wear a bikini/cossie without feeling like a big hippo. Thats my aim.


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. I have to go clean (the sunlight is shinning in on the sofa chair and I can see I need to steam clean it) :wacko:. I weighed myself last night and I've put on another 1.1kgs in 10 days. So that's good! :thumbup: 
Great bump shots ladies, and cake talk. Yummy.


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT, I will get some monster munch today! I love them anyway so it's a good excuse. Any preference on flavour?

I'm so annoyed. OH's dad bought us the cot and it's lovely but has no mattress, the website is really ambiguous and I stupidly assumed that if you spend £300 on a cot it would include a mattress. The one they recomend is £115. I REFUSE to do that. So i'm sending it back and getting a cheaper one with a decent matress. Why does everything have to be a flippin battle? I HATE shops. 

Also in an argument with Homebase where they rejected an order I made but took the cash anyway. RAH!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy - they might recommend a mattress, but can't you just get any one that's the right dimension? Ours was £80 (reduced to £60) whivh I thought was OK as its to last 5-6 years.

Newfie - definitely not fair that you're trying to gain weight and the rest of us are trying not to! 

For some reason i've just been reminded of coconut M&Ms - didn't someone find them in the UK somewhere? Feel like i should order a box.


----------



## firsttimer1

Well missy, my flavour of choice alternates. One week its onion, the next is beef and after that its the hot flavour. That way, u get a good balanced diet. I totally put my iron levels down to this balanced diet of crispy goodness ;)

sorry about the cot hunni, but you dont need the recommended mattress? why not look at argos etc?? if it saves you sending cot back....


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> For some reason i've just been reminded of coconut M&Ms - didn't someone find them in the UK somewhere? Feel like i should order a box.

You can find on amazon or ebay I think....they are about £1.30 or something for a standard 30g bag....not sure about delivery costs either.:cry:

Sucks I love them too!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, yup i found them in the UK i think they were on this site:
https://www.americangrocery.co.uk/american-confectionary-17-c.asp

prob not cheap tho.

Yum...coconut.....


----------



## mitchnorm

mitchnorm said:


> lozza1uk said:
> 
> 
> For some reason i've just been reminded of coconut M&Ms - didn't someone find them in the UK somewhere? Feel like i should order a box.
> 
> You can find on amazon or ebay I think....they are about £1.30 or something for a standard 30g bag....not sure about delivery costs either.:cry:
> 
> Sucks I love them too!!!Click to expand...

Not a bad offer for a large bag and free P&P

https://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/190636380818?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla

Ooooh or 2kgs of goodness - https://www.amazon.co.uk/M-Coconut-Pack-24/dp/B0043GZRD2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1328621705&sr=8-3


----------



## MsCrow

I think unless ALL you've eaten is general carp then I wouldn't worry about weight gain. I find it helpful to see the breakdown of what the placenta, baby, fluid weighs and then it makes sense to me. I've just eaten cheese on toast and a cracker with peanut butter and jam but I shall go for a walk later and a swim tomorrow. It all balances out.

The Beyonce thing sort of pisses me off BUT at least she looks voluptuous and beautiful rather than stick-insect-like.

Well, I just met my HV and she was lovely, we spent a good hour and a half talking and she knows all of my worries, pressures and history so I'm confident this will be a good thing. She's putting me in touch with Home Start to find a 'buddy' as I have no family up here and no friends with children.


----------



## mitchnorm

Glad you had a good HV meeting MsCrow....it does help if you get to know some girls in the same position as you. I am the same around here really.....but am trying to stay in touch with a couple of antenatal class ladies and we have a local sure start centre too....they do loads of classes and post-natal meetings for free. :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, boy have you all been busy this morning, taken me 45 mins to catch up lol.

Wudluv - I'm the same way about naps, I try not to take them so I can sleep through the night. But I do often fall asleep in front of the tv after dinner sometimes but usually only for about 30-40 mins lol.

MsCrow - Thats great news about your Dad getting stem cells soon. Sorry he will miss the birth but like you said, if this will keep him around longer than its well worth it.

FT - weight - i've only put on 10lbs from my post pregnancy weight. But the 3rd month of pregnancy i'd lost 4lbs due to feeling like crap, so since then i've actually gained 14lbs. So a steady weight gain of a few pounds a month... though in January I put on 4lbs in 2 weeks... so who knows what I'm at 2 weeks later lol. 

So something strange is going on in our house with our electricity. Ever since the fall when we put on the heating our lights in the house would flicker a little when the heating would kick on. It's gotten much worse in the last 2 weeks where all our lights in the house will just go off. It's not the breaker because the lights will evenually come back on (5-30mins later). Now the weird part is that it's not all of the electricity that goes off... everything upstairs goes off but downstairs our tv, computer and fridge are still working but all the lights go out!! So not sure whats happening, DH has called an electrician to come take a look as we are worried it could be a fire hazard. - we added new batteries to our fire alarms yesterday so we could sleep easy last night. Lets just hope we don't have to spend too much money having to get this fixed :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow that American Grocery site looks amazing. I used to love watermelon & raspberry Nerds! And raspberry M&Ms look good.
I think I may have to order some coat hangers from Amazon though and accidently drop a bag of M&Ms into the order...


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Wow that American Grocery site looks amazing. I used to love watermelon & raspberry Nerds! And raspberry M&Ms look good.
> I think I may have to order some coat hangers from Amazon though and accidently drop a bag of M&Ms into the order...

Great idea :happydance:....I have placed 3 separate orders this week on Amazon and Coconut M&Ms havent made their way into any of them :cry:

Got baby/kids coat hangers from Amazon - waiting for them to arrive - £12 for 50 bargain! Also got my bra extenders (thanks CROWNED) - cant wait til they arrive!!!


----------



## newfielady

Oh Joanna, that sounds scary. One of the things I panic the most about is electrical stuff. Makes me worry. Yet the face that we have a fire burning in my house almost 24/7 doesn't faze me in the least bit. :wacko:
Okay ladies, the candy talk has got to stop. lol. Now I have to get ready, go out and find a pack of Nerds somewhere. :dohh: Good things it's nice out. :haha:
Lozza- As of last night, I'm 5lbs over my starting weight. When I should be at 25-30 lbs over. :( But the baby is growing fine so it's just _my_ body that's losing weight, not the baby. :D


----------



## kymied

"Swim cossie" I love it! We call them bathing suits. I have an old one and the elastic was already shot so it still fits. I only wear it for sitting in our hot tub (warm tub really as the temp is set low for me) so I don't really care what it looks like.

The guys are refinishing the floor in our soon to be office this week and today is my day off so I get serenaded by the lovely sound of floor sanders. The dogs and I are hiding in our bedroom with a blanket over the door to prevent dust coming in the cracks. The dogs sure don't like strangers in their house. The whining, barking scratching at their crates made such a racket when the guys first came in.

I just have to keep telling myself this is a big step to getting the baby's room set up. As a reminder: The walls still look like this but now there is even more STUFF in there that belongs in the office. https://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h424/kymied22/IMG_0652.jpg

My mom called last night as she decided she wanted to get us a baby monitor and was looking up reviews for an hour. She asked what we actually want in one and my answer was I really don't know. We plan to have the baby sleeping in our room at night at least for a couple months. The question is will I put him in his crib upstairs while I'm downstairs during the day? Or should I just put a bassinet downstairs or should I start hanging out upstairs? I really don't know how I'll handle it because I've never done it before. I'm starting to really think baby showers should be after baby is here and you have some clue what you'll need.

As for weight I've put on about 20lbs. This is exactly where the doctors want me even if it is a little more than I would like I'm happy with it. I've always been 20-30lbs overweight so I worry about gaining a ton but losing weight is for after the baby is here right?


----------



## kkl12

Now I must have coconut M&M's!!!:happydance:

Our dresser/changing table is due to be delivered today. I'm so excited because we can finally start getting the baby's room together :thumbup:

Vit D: Lozza, my dad had MS also and I've been reading all the studies linking vitamin D to the disease. During pregnancy I've been taking 800 units per day. I plan to continue taking it while bf to make sure baby gets plenty.
My dad passed away 2 years ago this march, and I wish he was here to meet his granddaughter. :cry: I miss him 

MsC- glad your dad has some good news. :hugs: I know this must be a stressful time for your family.:hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Newfie - yes it is scary, we just hope it's not going to be something where they have to rip down walls to find out whats happening. I hope its a simply and cheap fix! It costs a minimum of $80/hour for someone to come out and take a look, even if they don't do anything. So electrical stuff isn't cheap, keep your fingers cross for me ladies, we don't have the funds to fix stuff like this at the minute.


----------



## kymied

kk - My dad passed away four years ago (right after I started dating my hubby, they never got to meet) so I know exactly what you mean. I wish he could have been there to walk me down the isle (Though my mom did a wonderful job) and now with his first grandbaby on the way.... I want to give the baby my dad's name as a middle name but I also wanted to give him my maiden name as a second middle name but I think it would be weird to have my dad's name in the middle of my son's name.


----------



## crowned

I've gained about 21 lbs as of yesterday... been steadily gaining just under a pound a week for a while now. As long as I stay under 30 lbs total gained during the pregnancy, I'll be happy as it should be relatively easy to lose again afterward. 
Whoever (lozza??) asked about whether we want to find out about our team yellow babies - YES!! I just want to know SO bad whether it's a boy or a girl... the worst part is that they've asked me if I want to know at every ultrasound (I had one at 19 weeks, one at 21 weeks to retake pics of the heart that they missed and the fiasco regarding bent pinky finger, and then one at 32 weeks to check baby's position) and I've had to steel myself to stay team yellow as I REALLY want to know at this point. It's hard, but I can't wait to meet my baby son or daughter soon!!


----------



## kkl12

Kym- sorry to hear about your dad. I had thought about giving our baby (if we were having a boy) my dad's name as his middle name. DH and I never really discussed it because we are having a girl. I do think it would be nice to do though. :flower:

Oh and I bought a maternity bathing suit last week. I tried on my normal suit and there was no way it was even close to covering my belly.
Forgot to mention weight gain - 24 lbs for me.... more than I wanted to gain, but everyone keeps telling me I'm all baby. I disagree, but I'm still hoping I can stay under 25 lbs. 

Joanna- hope everything is ok with your electric... hopefully it's just a small fix.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Joanna *- wow i hope you get your rubbish electricity problem sorted soon hun, and for as little $ as posisble! :hugs:

*Kymied *- i think monitors are handy just incase you DO put baby upstairs to sleep (eg if friends come over)... and then you will have it already for when they move into own room... also, you will prob put baby to sleep in your room alot earlier than you will go to bed. So you may want it then? 

*KK and kymied* - im lucky enough to have both my mum and dad so i can hardly say i understand, but i can imagine what its like to lose one :cry: Im sure your dads are watching though and will be very proud of your LO's :hugs:

well ive just had to close the front room curtains - the sunlight was too much for me. Im now trying to resist the urge to take my first third tri nap.... its sooo hard.... think DH will be cooking tonight as i just feel gaaaah.


----------



## mitchnorm

I have just written my birth plan......:happydance:. Will take it to MW appt next week to get her look at it.

Finally....been putting it off for a while now


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned said:


> I've gained about 21 lbs as of yesterday... been steadily gaining just under a pound a week for a while now. As long as I stay under 30 lbs total gained during the pregnancy, I'll be happy as it should be relatively easy to lose again afterward.
> Whoever (lozza??) asked about whether we want to find out about our team yellow babies - YES!! I just want to know SO bad whether it's a boy or a girl... the worst part is that they've asked me if I want to know at every ultrasound (I had one at 19 weeks, one at 21 weeks to retake pics of the heart that they missed and the fiasco regarding bent pinky finger, and then one at 32 weeks to check baby's position) and I've had to steel myself to stay team yellow as I REALLY want to know at this point. It's hard, but I can't wait to meet my baby son or daughter soon!!

Do you know what? Im going to be honest - being team yellow has been one of the best decisions we made during this pregnancy. I am sooooooooooo EXCITED that not only will we get to meet our baby on labour day, but DH gets to announce ''its a daughter... son...whatever'' - both to me, and outr families xx 

I am literally enjoying every second of guessing and not knowing, that i havent once considered finding out. 

Please dont think that i mean those who found out made the wrong decision, *not AT ALL*. We all made the right decision for ourselves... and team :yellow: has just been so perfect and so much fun for us :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

> I have just written my birth plan....... Will take it to MW appt next week to get her look at it.

Mitch, when i saw my MW on friday i was all proud and said ''ive written my birth plan'' and she told me that she encourages all her ladies to literally have a few bullet points of main points instead of a whole birth plan... cos they never get a chance to read it all / remember it all / things go wrong / blahblahblah.... and that the best advice she can give me is to go with the flow and make sure DH knows what i want!!!

GREAT. AFTER I WROTE A THREE PAGE PLAN. :dohh: :grr:


----------



## kymied

Our hospital gives us a sheet to fill out that asks the basic yes or no questions and says you can add comments on anything you wish to elaborate on. And they'll put it in your chart so it's digital and will be there even if you forget to bring your copy.


----------



## MsCrow

Just got back from my MW appointment, my 34 week one, just but I had to delay it from last week due to being away. The baby measures fine, which is good, and is head down. I hope it stays that way, she implied it would as I'm quite short of space. Or 'tight' as she put it. She warned me I'd get 'some tightening' in a few weeks as the baby descended.

<RANT>
Go out to make an appointment for 2 weeks time at just about 36 weeks and there's nothing available. There's nothing available for the week after either. All booked up. Receptionist looks at me blankly and shrugs when I ask her what am I supposed to do? So I have no appointment. I need to have my bloods checked for anemia. It's such a stupid system, the clinic is 1.5 hours long and you make your next appointment when you leave, that means you eventually drop off the end as it's been getting busier and busier with new patients every time.

</RANT>

OK, surgery just rang and offered me one for next Tuesday which resets me back where I should be for appointments. Honestly, I've felt fed up since I left. I don't know if I said but my community midwife never turned up for the appointment here last week. I was beginning to feel rejected and at sea.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I agree with you FT, i'm SOOOOO chuffed i'm team yellow. I can't wait for OH to tell me what we've got! I'm so excited to know what's been in there all this time. 

I just went to the midwife and then the Co-op for monster munch (and gaviscon). Midwife was ace, baby sounded ace, heart rate was 150bpm ish, my HB was 11.8, woop woop! Baby's head is still down, but not engaged (but it is fixed). Oh and i got told off for not going to delivery suite this weekend as i'd been bleeding again. Oopsies. 

Co-op was all out of monster munch though! I could NOT believe it. So i got loads of chocolate milk instead.

Mrsc! That sucks! 1.5 hours is so not long enough! Can you ask to move to another MW?


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> I have just written my birth plan....... Will take it to MW appt next week to get her look at it.
> 
> Mitch, when i saw my MW on friday i was all proud and said ''ive written my birth plan'' and she told me that she encourages all her ladies to literally have a few bullet points of main points instead of a whole birth plan... cos they never get a chance to read it all / remember it all / things go wrong / blahblahblah.... and that the best advice she can give me is to go with the flow and make sure DH knows what i want!!!
> 
> GREAT. AFTER I WROTE A THREE PAGE PLAN. :dohh: :grr:Click to expand...

Mine is very brief cos I know they dont like wordy ones....its written very much in bullet points and well spaced out....come to about 1.5 pages ish.

I dont regret finding out what sex we are having but I am really chuffed with myself and hubby for keeping it as our little secret. It is great to have our own little secret from the whole world (apart from you lot :haha:)for the last 4 months :happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

mitchnorm said:


> I dont regret finding out what sex we are having but I am really chuffed with myself and hubby for keeping it as our little secret. It is great to have our own little secret from the whole world (apart from you lot :haha:)for the last 4 months :happydance:

I am SO impressed you managed to do this. I have NO idea how you managed it.


----------



## loolindley

I don't want my pre pregnancy body back :brat: I WANT BEYONCES!!!!!! :rofl:

Mitch steal away! I knicked it from google images!

MsCrow - sounds like a good visit from your HV. We have been told that although they like to visit, they generally wont have time to. I wish I could talk to someone about my worries, but guess I will just deal with it at the time.


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> I dont regret finding out what sex we are having but I am really chuffed with myself and hubby for keeping it as our little secret. It is great to have our own little secret from the whole world (apart from you lot :haha:)for the last 4 months :happydance:
> 
> I am SO impressed you managed to do this. I have NO idea how you managed it.Click to expand...

Initially it was quite difficult to say no we havent found out.....then it just became second nature and easy to reply to people. I think it helps that everyone thinks that WE dont even know (some people tell others they know but are keeping it secret - then people try and catch them out!) so they just accept it :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I have no idea how you ladies have been able to not find out the gender but I'm so glad it was the right decision for you. I personally love knowing we are having a boy and we have his named picked out and all... I frequently use his name when referring to him rather than 'the baby' now lol. But again, this was the best decision for us.

No birth plan yet for us. I'd like to just go with the flow of things. I'm going to try going without an epidural for as long as possible but am not opposed to pain medication lol. We have also yet to meet to doctor who will be delivering, (will be meeting on Feb 21st)... so I will see then if they require a birth plan of any kind. 

No word from hubby yet on if the electricians have been. It's killing me not knowing whats going on, I have resisted the urge to text him as I'm sure he will text me the second he knows something.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Missy* - you know i was joking about monster munch right :rofl: ALTHO... they may well be packed full of iron?? LOL x glad ur appt went well... and do you mean 11.8 for iron? thats GOOD right? x

*MsCrow *- that sounds like a rubbish way to book appts!! :grr: but at least you now have one :hugs:

On the baby gender topic... i honestly dont think it matters what gender this baby is OR what we eventually decide to call him/her.... as all our friends have pouinted out; this baby will alwaaaays be known as Digs/Digger/Diglet!!! :dohh: what have we done. :haha:


----------



## emera35

I love knowing I'm having a little girl! But part of me secretly wishes there was no way I could have found out. I can't cope with suspense and surprises so I was always going to cave! Mostly though at the birth I didn't care I found, I just was so thrilled to have delivered a healthy baby that the MW asked me about 10 minutes after Roh was born if she could check his gender for my notes and I realised I hadn't double checked! :haha:

So sorry to the ladies who have lost their parents :hugs: I haven't, but my nan, grandad and uncle all died in the year I fell pregnant with Roh, and particularly my nan would have been so excited for me after all the heartache when I was told I would never conceive. I lost my youngest brother in the week I got my bfp this time, and my due date will be his birthday. He would have been so excited to be an uncle again, he adored Roh. It makes me feel very sad :( When they are a little older I'll tell them about their angel uncles looking after them from heaven, so they know they always have someone to talk to if they are sad or scared (we lost my BIL 7 years ago also). 

MsC that is a terrble system! I'm glad they offered you an appointment in the end, but still, they clearly need to increase their clinic hours! :hugs:

Birth plans. Mine is;

-Want to be active as long as I feel like it
-minimum fetal monitoring unless there is a serious rsk detected
-minimum examinations
-no medication or intervention except if there is significant risk detected, or I request it directly
-low lighting levels and quiet in the room
-no "cheerleading" through pushing stage. I'll be using self hypnosis techniques and plan to breath the baby down, so being quietly informed the baby is ready will be sufficient. 
-no injection, natural 3rd stage please
- DO NOT cut the cord without my express permission! Preferably not until I'm ready to deliver the 3rd stage. 
-skin to skin with baby for as long as I wish to before any weighing checking and stitching will take place. 

Anything that needs discussing with me is to be done through my birth partner first nd he will decide if I need to be disturbed or not. 


That's it! :thumbup:

Ergh, got to cook roh some dinner and I'm scared to stand up! I'm sat here with all my muscles clenched as it feels like bumpy is trying to punch through my cervix!! :shock: crumbs its freaking me out!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> *Missy* - you know i was joking about monster munch right :rofl: ALTHO... they may well be packed full of iron?? LOL x glad ur appt went well... and do you mean 11.8 for iron? thats GOOD right? x
> 
> *MsCrow *- that sounds like a rubbish way to book appts!! :grr: but at least you now have one :hugs:
> 
> On the baby gender topic... i honestly dont think it matters what gender this baby is OR what we eventually decide to call him/her.... as all our friends have pouinted out; this baby will alwaaaays be known as Digs/Digger/Diglet!!! :dohh: what have we done. :haha:

Urrrm, no, i firmly believe that you've done a proper trial and that they're good for you! (plus i super love them). 11.8 iron, yes, which is ace. 

We've done the same with our babber, it's always going to be called Spike now!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - there seem to be a lot of baby clothes around at the moment with Diggers on them, keep thinking of you when I see them!

MsC - i'd have flipped out in the surgery if they told me that. What a stupid system. Can you book your 38 & 40 week appointments now?

Reminded me I must look at birth plan - it's going to be very short, along the lines of "ideally a water birth, but whatever you think's best if that doesn't work out!"


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - there seem to be a lot of baby clothes around at the moment with Diggers on them, keep thinking of you when I see them!

yer i noticed this too?? so random LOL x 

so what HAVENT we all done in prep for labour/baby etc.... most of us have a birth plan (written or not); some of us have packed labour bags....

... is there anything else huge still to do before labour day??


----------



## blessedmomma

hello laddies!

mitch- not to freak you out, but my 4th baby they got gender wrong. the tech said girl at first scan. fortunately we hadnt bought anything yet, since he was our 4th and at the next scan she was sure he was a boy! his placenta was low lying so i had several scans at the end and all were saying boy, he is definitely a boy lol :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi: blessed!



> mitch- not to freak you out, but my 4th baby they got gender wrong. the tech said girl at first scan

was this at your 20 weeks scan?? :wacko:


----------



## kymied

FT - We already determined that our baby will end up being called "monkey butt" most of the time. I'm not afraid of them getting the gender wrong, we've seen boy bit at three scans, the last one really did look like a turtle.

The floor guys finished sanding and boy do they look nice. The cat urine stains even came up, I was certain they wouldn't!

Emera - That's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## lozza1uk

Here's what I haven't done....

Written a birth plan
Packed my bag
Bought the right things to enable me to pack my bag
Started bulk cooking (although I'm doing my first double size batch of chilli tonight)
Finished assembling the furniture (still!)
Washed and ironed everything I've bought.
Chosen a shortlist of names!

Hmm, this is why i'm hoping i'm not early!


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks laddies, finally calming down. I realise I am generally on an even keel until a small thing goes wrong and I descend very quickly. 

Loo, I'm grateful that for once, being flagged up on the system has worked for me and that the HV is lovely, particularly having been forgotten by the community MW. Have you asked at your surgery whether you can meet your HV early? If it were me I'd be talking to my MW about the pressures, moving, job uncertainty, struggles, to see if that might prompt it. You know, I, or I'm sure us other NWesties would be pleased to pick up the phone or meet, listen and natter about fears and expectations.

Mitch, I think you did amazingly keeping your secret between you.

Finding out or not is personal, I asked MrC if he'd not find out again with a second child and he said no, he'd rather know. But at the same time, he's loved the suspense. For me, it was always about not putting any preconceived ideas or expectations onto a person yet to emerge. But that's just how I feel. I imagine them left of stage, waiting in the wings, in shadow, ready to come out and introduce themselves.


----------



## firsttimer1

oh good! More confusing advice LOL
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/healt...ikely-to-become-fat-children-115875-23738963/

BTW where is danielle? she promised us a SS piccie.... im going to hound her on FB now... :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> oh good! More confusing advice LOL
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/healt...ikely-to-become-fat-children-115875-23738963/

Oh ruddy nora...


----------



## waula

Lozza - i'm with you on having a bigger list of stuff I HAVEN'T done than what I have... no birth plan, no hospital bag, not done the baby washing yet, irrespective of what volume of food I make we eat it before it heads to the freezer... maybe this is why I'm not really able to empathise with you lads who are wanting 38 weekers!!!!! I may live to regret that comment!

Popped into work to see one of the nurses who's had a tiny baby girl (6lb 2oz, full term) and she got me to feed her - OMG. Literally I was awful. So kack handed. I know it'll be different when its mine etc but once again i'm staggered that they don't come with an owners manual! And there's me merrily saying "oh yes, i'm hoping to breast feed" when I can barely co-ordinate getting her hands out of the way and getting a teat into her mouth. Jeez. I feel a bit sorry for our LO!

anyone else absolutely knackered? like can't keep their eyes open? maybe its the swimming but I very nearly fell asleep in the carpark at the supermarket. and the thought of unpacking the food shopping...gahhh...

xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Hi, lads! Chatty morning, as usual!

Joanna, hope the electric issue is easily solved!

Who was waiting to find out if she could have a home birth today?

AFM, need to get to work. Wrote some shower thank-you notes this morning but can only handle a few at a time, lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - i am soooo very tired :sleep: still resisting urge to take naps... but feel like my first afternoon nap will be any day now... :(


----------



## emera35

I'm sooo tired, I could happily sleep all day given the choice!

Seriously the cervix punching is scaring me! I'm hobbling round with clenched buttocks hoping that will keep everything inside! :shock:
On the plus side I must look hysterical! :haha:


----------



## kymied

lozza1uk said:


> Here's what I haven't done....
> 
> Written a birth plan
> Packed my bag
> Bought the right things to enable me to pack my bag
> Started bulk cooking (although I'm doing my first double size batch of chilli tonight)
> Finished assembling the furniture (still!)
> Washed and ironed everything I've bought.
> Chosen a shortlist of names!
> 
> Hmm, this is why i'm hoping i'm not early!

Lozza -It's ok, I'm in the exact same boat but there are still holes in the plaster of the walls of the baby's room. Nor have I bought any nursing bras or shirts. I also don't start maternity leave until two days before my due date (and that's just because it's a weekend).

I have eaten a bunch of girl scout cookies though.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, i've got some weird cervix pain too! I don't know if it's punching as the baby isn't engaged but it's certainly something odd! Made me squeal earlier!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Waula - while reading this I am yawning! I am feeling very tired today too.


----------



## waula

when are people getting nursing bra's??? what size do you get?! how do you know how big you'll be?! next week i am going to get organised. x

ooh cervix pain sounds awful! not had that but my bottom is definitely hiccupping. i'm assuming that its LO and not actually my bottom....


----------



## MissyBlaze

I was wondering that about nursing bras! Confusing. 

I'm super sleepy too. Althoguh i was worse yesterday, today hasn't been too bad, but maybe because I only had to wake up once last night...


----------



## firsttimer1

urm... :blush: .... im already wearing a nursing bra LOL xxx i decided when i needed non wire that i may as well get nursing ones?! LOL i just went up a cup size i think... cant remember. 

ok TMI: i just chose my indian meal for our zumba night out (the night before im DUE lol)... i chose something of mild/medium heat..... was tempting to go for my usual hot,hot,hot dish but was worried about my bowel movement the following day if i DID go into labour! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Lol FT curry bum and labour! :haha: that's ring of fire x2 :rofl:

Missy apparently bumpy is 3/5ths engaged, so its freaking me out! Pretty sure her hands are in there too :shock: 

Roh is currently trying to do headstands in the bath...


----------



## emera35

Oh and nursing bras, I go measured a 35 weeks last tme and the lady recommended which size, I think you go up about 2 cupsizes to start with. I'm wearing mine from last time at the moment. Probably go out and by some more once my milk is in. I can strongly recommend sleep bras for wearing round the house too, as when my milk first came in even he well fitting nursng bra made me want to cry wearing it. The sleep bras were the only thing I could cope with!


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, I am about as organised at you!!!! Oh, add not having a house to that list :haha:

Nursing bras, they recommend you get fitted for one between 36-38 weeks and a good service (Mothercare?) will take into account what your boobs are going to do right after birth. I'm going to leave my fitting for a few more weeks I think. 

Thanks MsC :hug:

I've suddenly realised that I've not got a baby coat today. Do I need one to get home from the hospital or will my padded baby gro (it's not as padded as a snow suit) with clothes underneath and a blanket do? The only reason I ask is that although I LOVE being team yellow, I am SICK of frigging white/beige/cream clothes. I want a red coat, or at least a nice bright colour, but everything I see is either gender specific or bland bland bland. I thought if I could get away with waiting at least I could get something nice?


----------



## kkl12

I'm with you ladies who are not ready for the baby yet. 
DH asked me yesterday when I was going to pack the hospital bag... if _he's _asking it probably means I should get it done 

City- I agree with the thank you notes. I have about 15 left and just don't feel like doing them today


----------



## Joannaxoxo

emera35 said:


> Lol FT curry bum and labour! :haha: that's ring of fire x2 :rofl:

 :haha:

I just bought a couple nursing bras on the weekend. (Sears had a 45% off sale on most bra brands here :thumbup:)... I just went up a cup size. I had planned to wear them already but could find anything that I wanted to wear in public - not without the bra pads in them at least. They are very flimsy around the nipple area unless you add the bra pad and you don't want to wear that in public yet, esp in the cold! haha. So i've stuck them in my closet waiting until I actually need them.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

kkl - I haven't packaed my hospital bags yet either, still need to buy most things for baby that will go in this bag. I'm waiting until after my baby shower to get these things so I don't end up with lots of the same thing - baby shower is not until Feb 25th, so still have a few weeks to wait. Getting anxious to get these things done, are you feeling the same?


----------



## emera35

Loo for getting home from the hospital a big coat or padded snowsuit type thing won't be safe. Anything too padded stops you doing the car seat straps up tight enough. Best way is to put baby in a normal outfit (so 3-4 thin layers) with warm socks or booties and a hat and then layer up with blankets for the outside bit then take some/all the blankets off once in the car, depending how warm you'll have the car :thumbup: of course if its not so cold then just one blanket or so will do. ;)


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, EDITED TO SAY......what Emera says! I have been looking for something similar, I have one cardigan which is lovely as it's modern and really funky, but I've not found anything else. I lack cardigan layers and some baby socks.

I have a couple of nursing bras in one back size up and one cup size up but only because they were very good ones, very soft and uber cheap. I've been using them as maternity bras. I'm curious to try a Bravado bra, for me in a Small ++ because one bra takes in various back and cup sizes. Some women I know think they're ace.

As for being ready? I'm well in the not-at-all-ready club. I'm sat here avoiding work because I feel overwhelmed with 4 reports to write, a toolkit to write and my PhD to amend in 12 days. I could cry. Then I need to see my dad and return home to possibly sort the nursery which has a shower cubicle in it that needs converting into a cupboard and the whole thing needs wallpaper stripping, plastering and painting. My nerves are on the edge.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - ok so at least i don't have "buy house" on my list! 

I don't have any sort of outer clothing at the moment, just some sleep suits and vests. Had forgotten about anything else. Hopefully it warms up and a couple of blankets will do the trick, it's only a 10 min journey from hospital to home.

Interesting article ft - I'm hoping to do that baby led weaning. Watched my friend do it with her daughter and looked brilliant, she was eating salmon, broccoli and pasta when I went round, my niece at the same time and same age was on yucky looking purées from a jar, even now my mil seems nervous to give her anything bigger than a pea. It's messy but more fun than hours of sitting there sayin here comes the aeroplane shoving a spoonful of purée down! To be honest I don't know loads about either method, this is only my opinion from a 5 minute observation!


----------



## emera35

Lads, seriously are you all actually worried about weaning already? Cease and desist!!! :dohh: how about we have our babies, get some milk in them and have a sit down with a cuppa before we start thinking about weaning! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Top tips on the outerwear lads. Thanks! :thumbup:

MsC, it sounds like we are rivals for the having too much on our ates before the baby arrives crown. Eeesshh. I think I would be stressed too!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera - I just like to think well ahead!

Ps - realise that last post sounded a bit opinionated, sorry!!!! Totally didn't mean to!


----------



## Nicnak282

MsCrow said:


> Just got back from my MW appointment, my 34 week one, just but I had to delay it from last week due to being away. The baby measures fine, which is good, and is head down. I hope it stays that way, she implied it would as I'm quite short of space. Or 'tight' as she put it. She warned me I'd get 'some tightening' in a few weeks as the baby descended.
> 
> <RANT>
> Go out to make an appointment for 2 weeks time at just about 36 weeks and there's nothing available. There's nothing available for the week after either. All booked up. Receptionist looks at me blankly and shrugs when I ask her what am I supposed to do? So I have no appointment. I need to have my bloods checked for anemia. It's such a stupid system, the clinic is 1.5 hours long and you make your next appointment when you leave, that means you eventually drop off the end as it's been getting busier and busier with new patients every time.
> 
> </RANT>
> 
> OK, surgery just rang and offered me one for next Tuesday which resets me back where I should be for appointments. Honestly, I've felt fed up since I left. I don't know if I said but my community midwife never turned up for the appointment here last week. I was beginning to feel rejected and at sea.

Ah I share your pain there lovely :-( however I'm glad all was well with baby :thumbup:

Your surgery seems just as over-crowded and chaotic as mine. :nope: I have been playing telephone tennis with them the last 2 days. I first rang yesterday morning as I noticed that my new mid-wife hadn't written a time down for my 34 week appt tomorrow - it's usually 2pm. The receptionist checked and told me that I hadn't been booked in even though she had written it in my green book! She offered me an appt in 2 weeks...I explained that by then I would be nearly 36 weeks and should be scheduled for my next one, and she said I needed to call the midwife directly...

...(back story being that this is my second midwife as my first is now off sick until after I give birth). I left a couple of messages yesterday but had no reply. I rang again this morning and straight to ansa-phone again but I eventually got a call back at 4pm today!! She said that my surgery just cannot fit me in as they are 'chokka-bloc' so she will need to pass me over to the surgery in the next district!!!!!! I am now currently awaiting a call back (promised 3 hours ago...!) from a midwife in the next area - I am appalled and feel like I am getting real shoddy treatment :cry::cry:

This is following the fact that I could not get on any Parentcraft sessions as they were fully booked and had to pay for NCT ones. :nope:

Oh well, I WILL try and remain positive (hard with all these hormones floating!) and please do the same MsCrow - know you are not on your own :flower:

Off to our NCT Breastfeeding class very soon which I hope is good and not too dictatorial...hubby is looking forward to it though I'm sure he's gonna be a little disappointed to what he is imagining!! :haha:

Hope all you laddies are keeping well and I'll catch up soon xxx


----------



## emera35

Lozza, it didn't sound opinionated to me :winkwink: There is a whole lot i could say to you about weaning, and i also have a whole lot of opinions, some of them pretty critical of various things i have seen other mums doing to feed their babies! However, i genuinely think its something to not think about for the time being! And naturally, as with everything else, you'll find the method which suits you best when you get there :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - so does bringing my baby home in:

Vest
All in one with encased feet
Hat 
2 blankets

sound ok?


----------



## MsCrow

Nicnak282 said:


> Your surgery seems just as over-crowded and chaotic as mine. :nope: I have been playing telephone tennis with them the last 2 days. I first rang yesterday morning as I noticed that my new mid-wife hadn't written a time down for my 34 week appt tomorrow - it's usually 2pm. The receptionist checked and told me that I hadn't been booked in even though she had written it in my green book! She offered me an appt in 2 weeks...I explained that by then I would be nearly 36 weeks and should be scheduled for my next one, and she said I needed to call the midwife directly...
> 
> ...(back story being that this is my second midwife as my first is now off sick until after I give birth). I left a couple of messages yesterday but had no reply. I rang again this morning and straight to ansa-phone again but I eventually got a call back at 4pm today!! She said that my surgery just cannot fit me in as they are 'chokka-bloc' so she will need to pass me over to the surgery in the next district!!!!!! I am now currently awaiting a call back (promised 3 hours ago...!) from a midwife in the next area - I am appalled and feel like I am getting real shoddy treatment :cry::cry:

Oh GOD, poor you! I think I'd be huddled in a corner in useless tears in your position. It's amazing how the system can just fall apart isn't it? When you're feeling already very vulnerable and subject to the care of (very experienced) midwives, it's so easy to feel really powerless. Because of the system they run where it's quite separate from the usual doctors appointment system (our surgery has a different paper diary for the MW) you can't even feel backed up by saying 'oh well I'll just see the doctor'. 

In your mind you're thinking, but I need to see her! She measures a certain way! My bloods need doing! I need to check the baby is the right way at 36 weeks! *stress* :dohh:

Thing is, if this was a routine 16 week check up or whatever, no sweat, but so close to the end, a consistency of care and clockwork regularity seems to matter so much more!

MrC and I were saying we reckon everyone in our town seems to have sprogged or is mid spog. People our area are suddenly appearing either pregnant or with smallys up our local and I don't think it's pregnancy brain meaning I notice this. The recession and general uncertainty tends to result in small birth spikes and the busy (chokka-bloc) nature of the appointments and parentcraft are testimony to this.....our last class on labour had 35 people there!

Still, think of it like this, you're far more likely to have a more intimate and involved class with NCT and more likely to meet people long enough to develop potential post natal friendships like Mitch is doing.


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> emera - so does bringing my baby home in:
> 
> Vest
> All in one with encased feet
> Hat
> 2 blankets
> 
> sound ok?

Sounds ok. :thumbup: If its cold like this i'd maybe pop socks on over the all in one for extra foot warmth, and bring along an extra fleece blanket to tuck them in nice and cosy :) Of course if its like 10 feet from the hospital doors to the car then i really wouldn't worry too much a blanket or 2 will be quite adequate. Personally i'd get OH to go warm the car and pick you up outside anyway, whilst you and Digs wait indoors :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

MsC / Nicnak - I can't believe the poor treatment you are both getting! Rest assured, if you have both had normal pregnancies, then it won't be doing the baby any harm to have wonky appointments, apart from probably your blood pressure!! Still, they need to organise themselves better, that sort of failure really annoys me!
Also, i think you both want to move down here, i was talking to one of the MWs the other week and she said its shockingly quiet, both at the clinic i go to and the regional hospital! :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera - I've realised I'm already mentally preparing myself to do battle with the inlaws on it! Same with breastfeeding as my fil already assumes he'll be babysitting about 2 weeks after the birth while we go out! They'll get a surprise when they realise they can't hog the baby for all the feeds like they did with my nieces and nephew. I've watched them do so much stuff that annoys me that I'm determined to do mostly the opposite out of sheer bloody-mindedness! Crazy I know, never mind!

Nic - enjoy the class!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I just did some hand expressing... it's made me really sleepy.


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks emera :hugs: its a small unit so carpark is literally just outside the door :) will bring 3 blankets just in case and some socks :hugs:

Ladies does anyone occasionally get a shooting pain sort of RIGHT in lady bits / backside area??? :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> thanks emera :hugs: its a small unit so carpark is literally just outside the door :) will bring 3 blankets just in case and some socks :hugs:
> 
> Ladies does anyone occasionally get a shooting pain sort of RIGHT in lady bits / backside area??? :wacko:

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## pristock230

I don't know where to begin or what to say. 

1st let me say thank you for the flowers, I came home to them and it made me smile. Thank you for all the messages and posts on here and on FB. None of us have never even met and you all have made me feel like we have all been friends for years. 

I really don't know what else to say but that I am a wreck but I am staying strong for my little one on the way and our 6 yr old as that is what he would want me to do. When I said good bye to him I promised him that I would do right but providing everything I could for the kids and would never let them forget him. I know he will live on through his son! I will hopefully be back soon ladies. Take care of each of your bumps and hug your DH/OH tight every night!


----------



## emera35

lozza1uk said:


> Emera - I've realised I'm already mentally preparing myself to do battle with the inlaws on it! Same with breastfeeding as my fil already assumes he'll be babysitting about 2 weeks after the birth while we go out! They'll get a surprise when they realise they can't hog the baby for all the feeds like they did with my nieces and nephew. I've watched them do so much stuff that annoys me that I'm determined to do mostly the opposite out of sheer bloody-mindedness! Crazy I know, never mind!
> !

Good for you!!!

Meddling in laws need a smack down! :thumbup:

Also, if you want some thoughts on weaning i think we should do it privately, as my opinons aren't for everyone! sounds like we might have some common thinking though!:haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

pristock- :hugs::hugs::hugs: prayers coming yor way for you and the LO's. if you need anything at all, please pm me


----------



## emera35

Pristock - Just massive massive hugs :hugs: We are here whenever you want or need us. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

pristock230 said:


> I don't know where to begin or what to say.
> 
> 1st let me say thank you for the flowers, I came home to them and it made me smile. Thank you for all the messages and posts on here and on FB. None of us have never even met and you all have made me feel like we have all been friends for years.
> 
> I really don't know what else to say but that I am a wreck but I am staying strong for my little one on the way and our 6 yr old as that is what he would want me to do. When I said good bye to him I promised him that I would do right but providing everything I could for the kids and would never let them forget him. I know he will live on through his son! I will hopefully be back soon ladies. Take care of each of your bumps and hug your DH/OH tight every night!

Pristock, thank you for taking time to come and say hello in the midst of such sad times. I won't pretend to imagine how things are or how you are feeling but we're thinking of you and know that everyone on the thread is here to listen, whenever, if you need a space. It was Firsttimer who took the initiative of sending the flowers. Thanks FT.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Pritstock, I cannot imagine what you're going through. You are amazing. Look after yourself and take all the love you can from everyone. xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Pristock - :hugs: I hope you are able to find some comfort in the coming weeks and months. We will always be here if you need sympathetic ears.


----------



## mitchnorm

Pristock - i can only echo the other ladies......my thoughts and prayers are with you:hugs:. I cant even begin to imagine what you are going through....but thank you for popping on here to.say hello and we will be here for you whenever you need us x x


----------



## waula

Pristock - thank you for coming on here - we think of you all the time and send you love, hugs and friendship. I can't imagine what you're going through but know that your LO's will give you the strength you need to keep going. Please take care of yourself and be kind to yourself - we are ALWAYS here if you need a space to vent away from "real" people. Lots of love xxx


----------



## loolindley

Wise words Pristock. It makes me exceedingly thankful for what I have. 

I hope you find some comfort in the coming months, and sure your son will feel like he knows his father just from the stories you can tell him. 

xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Waula - I couldn't have put it better myself. Pristock :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Pristock - a million hugs to you x


----------



## kkl12

Sending love and prayers to Pristock and family :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Pristock - massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I can't add anything the other girls haven't already said. I've been thinking about you a lot and hoping you're doing OK. We're all here if you need us xx


----------



## kkl12

Joannaxoxo said:


> kkl - I haven't packaed my hospital bags yet either, still need to buy most things for baby that will go in this bag. I'm waiting until after my baby shower to get these things so I don't end up with lots of the same thing - baby shower is not until Feb 25th, so still have a few weeks to wait. Getting anxious to get these things done, are you feeling the same?

Yes! Feeling the same way! I had my baby shower last weekend, but now we need to sort through everything we got and decide what's still needed before baby comes. We did a hospital orientation last sunday and it sounds like they provide almost everything for the baby while in the hospital, so main thing is to pack mine and DH's things. Just need a going home outfit for the baby. Feb. 25th is a long time to wait, but I'm sure you'll manage to get it all done.


----------



## firsttimer1

im going to have to stop using BnB the the evenings soon as its making me* sooooooooo *angry :grr:

...its soooooo slow!!!! 

Guess what ladies..... my itchy knees are back!!! so i think it must be pregnacare? :haha:


----------



## mummy2bm

Evening Ladies,

Can I ask u if ur babies are starting to engage. This is my 2nd & I'm sure she's not turned yet as I feel kicks & poke low down by the left hand side. See mw on thursday but wondered what u thought.

Also do u know what happens if they dont turn like if u get a scan etc & when they do that by?


----------



## MissyBlaze

mummy2bm said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Can I ask u if ur babies are starting to engage. This is my 2nd & I'm sure she's not turned yet as I feel kicks & poke low down by the left hand side. See mw on thursday but wondered what u thought.
> 
> Also do u know what happens if they dont turn like if u get a scan etc & when they do that by?


Is your baby breech you mean? They mostly turn round by 36 weeks and if not you'd probably be referred to have it turned by doctors under scan (if you want). If you mean actual engagement into the pelvis, for a second and beyond baby they wait till super late to do it! Some don't engage until labour!


----------



## firsttimer1

DITTO what missy our resident MW said LOL x


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> If you mean actual engagement into the pelvis, for a second and beyond baby they wait till super late to do it! Some don't engage until labour!


Eek, Missy, don't scare me! Knowing bumpy is 3/5 engaged is making me nervous, along with the feeling that if i relax my pelvic floor she's just going to drop out! :shock: I think i might stand on my head for the next 5 days!


----------



## firsttimer1

emera, if you do... take photos ;)

ladies i just read that week 35 is the peak of weight gain and that



> If you started your pregnancy at a healthy weight, you may have put on between 10kg and 12.5kg (22lb to 28lb) by now. You probably won't gain much more from now on.

is this true? i was expecting to keep gaining 1-2 pounds till week 42 (if i get that late LOL)?!

apparently alot of women lose a bit of weight bewteen weeks 35 - due date..... any opinions from already mummys?


----------



## emera35

FT i lost loads of weight after 35 weeks last time! :haha:

Edit: Sorry couldn't resist! :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Agree...this site is soooooo slow to tonight again!!!!!:nope:

Does my bead in!!!! Bubs isreally active tonight again.....alot of shuffling about.:haha:

Right going to try and upload this posting then off to bed i think.....

Going to be quiet tomorrow...actually in the office:cry:

Oooh just to add that i am happy aboutthe potential of a bit of weight loss....my as* has definately expanded :-(


----------



## mummy2bm

MissyBlaze said:


> mummy2bm said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Can I ask u if ur babies are starting to engage. This is my 2nd & I'm sure she's not turned yet as I feel kicks & poke low down by the left hand side. See mw on thursday but wondered what u thought.
> 
> Also do u know what happens if they dont turn like if u get a scan etc & when they do that by?
> 
> 
> Is your baby breech you mean? They mostly turn round by 36 weeks and if not you'd probably be referred to have it turned by doctors under scan (if you want). If you mean actual engagement into the pelvis, for a second and beyond baby they wait till super late to do it! Some don't engage until labour!Click to expand...

OOhh not sure what I mean now, I take it as long as head has started to move down this is a good sign. This is my 2nd & by now my 1st had already starting turning I remember the 1/5 2/5 thingy. With the 2nd do they still give u til 36wks to start moving then or do they just leave u til u go into labour?

Sorry for being a pain was pregnant only the othe year & I cant remember anything. Have deffinately got baby brain :D


----------



## firsttimer1

emera35 said:


> FT i lost loads of weight after 35 weeks last time! :haha:
> 
> Edit: Sorry couldn't resist! :blush:

:haha:

night night mitch xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> im going to have to stop using BnB the the evenings soon as its making me* sooooooooo *angry :grr:
> 
> ...its soooooo slow!!!!
> 
> Guess what ladies..... my itchy knees are back!!! so i think it must be pregnacare? :haha:

sooooooooooooooo sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow! It's breaking my heart


----------



## firsttimer1

seems to be faster now :shrug: maybe mitch going to bed made the difference :haha:

im so very excited to be 35weeks tomo (lozza too)... :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep, Wednesday's are my current favourite day of the week! It will go back to being the weekend after 40 weeks but for now I love newfruiting day!! (even though we've stopped newfruiting). I'm going to have to find another scenario to use that great verb in!

Not heard from L&L or wondertwins in a few days?


----------



## MissyBlaze

mummy2bm said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2bm said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Can I ask u if ur babies are starting to engage. This is my 2nd & I'm sure she's not turned yet as I feel kicks & poke low down by the left hand side. See mw on thursday but wondered what u thought.
> 
> Also do u know what happens if they dont turn like if u get a scan etc & when they do that by?
> 
> 
> Is your baby breech you mean? They mostly turn round by 36 weeks and if not you'd probably be referred to have it turned by doctors under scan (if you want). If you mean actual engagement into the pelvis, for a second and beyond baby they wait till super late to do it! Some don't engage until labour!Click to expand...
> 
> OOhh not sure what I mean now, I take it as long as head has started to move down this is a good sign. This is my 2nd & by now my 1st had already starting turning I remember the 1/5 2/5 thingy. With the 2nd do they still give u til 36wks to start moving then or do they just leave u til u go into labour?
> 
> Sorry for being a pain was pregnant only the othe year & I cant remember anything. Have deffinately got baby brain :DClick to expand...

Has your baby got it's head down? Or is it's head in your ribs? as long as it's head down at this stage you're fine. Even if it's not, it's not the end of the world. 

Engagement isn't everything, especially with second and third babbers. :)

Emera, sorry! I didn't mean to scare ya, some do engage early, it just doesn't matter if they haven't :)


----------



## firsttimer1

having the fruit day on weds makes the week go quicker too.... as we change fruit, then im like ''whoohoo half way thru week'' then im all ''its the weekend'' ... then its a new week :haha:

well i know WT was reading and keeping up rather than replying from hosp bed.... unsure on L&L? X

I hope more of us get our SS pressies tomo... i wanna see more pics!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy/mummy2bm* - i read that only half of all first babies engage at this point of pregnancy (the other half engaging late or on labour day)... and nearly all 2nd+ babies engage at start of labour :shrug: So as missy said - perfectly normal.

If your baby is breech though the consultant will keep an eye on you weekly and may suggest ''turning the baby'' etc (as missy said)

so really atm, you have nothing to be concerned about :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Thanks FT! I'm too tired to explain myself properly! :)


----------



## citymouse

WT said the new room they were going to take her to had worse internet service than the one she was originally in. So maybe she can't post, especially if the site's being slow.

On the topic of setting up nurseries, mine is now extraordinarily well-stocked but in a state of chaos. I'm telling myself that if I get my work done I will go to Bed Bath & Beyond and buy the bins I need for the baby's closet. Then I can at least start washing towels and sheets and sorting clothes. 

I guess I could also start packing my diaper bag. (I got this one at the shower--Petunia Picklebottom in Moroccan Mint.)

https://img713.imageshack.us/img713/6640/petuniapicklebottommoro.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

Im tired too.... guess we are back at the sleepy stage of pregnancy.

I dont know why, but all of a sudden im VERY aware of how far along we all are, how far weve come. Im really excited ;)

Im not nesting yet though so im not THAT excited obviously LOL. my friend swore she knew that labour was round the corner with her 2nd son when she started to clean the oven!!! :haha:

EDIT: rashy that bag is LUSH. and i just love the name of it ''picklebottom'' :rofl:


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> ... and nearly all 2nd+ babies engage at start of labour :shrug:

Argh, don't you start!!

:ignore:


----------



## emera35

Hmm, here is a link to a cute video of Roh, anyone who needs a smile!! :)

Wigglewiggle dance!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh Mouse, nice bag!!!
I'm still waiting for the nesting urge to kick in, washed some stuff today but only because I thought I should not because of any desire to! It would be nice to want to clean, might make me do it!


----------



## firsttimer1

emera35 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> ... and nearly all 2nd+ babies engage at start of labour :shrug:
> 
> Argh, don't you start!!
> 
> :ignore:Click to expand...

OOOoooooo nooooooooo :dohh: - you are totally different emera! Your LO just likes it down there where its snug and warm........ :thumbup:

besides, your doing so well.... longest pregnancy EVER remember?! and if :baby: DOES come a little early - say at week 37... thats perfect!! I will be jealous! :hugs:

EDIT: emera - i love that vid link! :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Emera, what a cutie! Makes me tired just looking at him, though! Who has energy to wiggle that much? :haha:


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> Emera, what a cutie! Makes me tired just looking at him, though! Who has energy to wiggle that much? :haha:

:haha: Trust me he could keep that up allllll day! :sleep:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera he is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute! OMG, we're having one of them.


----------



## emera35

Missy, that's the best thing, yes, you all get one of those! :dance: They are really the best tonic for life ever! :cloud9:


----------



## MissyBlaze

It's so weird. Mine is doing a little wiggly dance now. It's poking parts out.


----------



## firsttimer1

i kinda look like Roh when i do zumba :) but im less coordinated ;)


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> i kinda look like Roh when i do zumba :) but im less coordinated ;)

:rofl: I may have just peezed! :lol:


----------



## blessedmomma

love that bag mouse!

emera- cute video, i have a monster with energy like that :haha: i wouldnt worry too much about when engagement happens. i havent ever even had an OB tell me how much im engaged in any pregnancy. it must be something they dont worry about in my state. i have had them tell me when baby has dropped though and it can happen long before labor in any pregnancy. dont know if thats the same :shrug: in fact, im more looking forward to around 35 or 36 weeks when they start checking cervix for dilation/effacement. im not sure they do that there though

kymied- we ordered $35 worth of girl scout cookies, cant wait for them to get here!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks emera, making you all peeze now and again is my mission ;) 

i can literally HEAR air bubbles in my stomach..... its soooooooooo off putting!!!


----------



## emera35

Blessed, thanks that makes me feel better. :hugs: They don't routinely check for dilation/effacement here, nope. Only once you are in active labour or your waters break. I did have an internal whilst i was in the other day though and i wasn't dilated at all, although she noted my cervix was softening, so its possibly shortening, i'm not sure. I'm sure with any luck i'll make it another 5 days. I better do, my blanket isn't quite finished yet and i want it ready for the birth!!


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - you must be excited that in just 5 days time you could be meeting your :baby: ? :) Im sure you will make it till then :hugs:

I can only hope for a week37/8 labour so my parents about... but it wont happen. Fact.


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- my OB's always tell me effacement (cervix softening) is a bigger indication of impending labor than dilation. i hope you make it a little while later, but at least you made it further than with roh already!:winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Yup, every extra day feels like an achievement :) Ok, i'm knitting faster now! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

right lads, im off to dreamland..... chat in the morrow' :hugs: xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Good night, FT! 

Emera, wow! So potentially close! Good job for keeping baby all snuggly inside, even if it's through sheer will power. 

Ohhhh, Girl Scout Cookies, I think I totally missed them this year! What a huge bummer! It must be my cosmic punishment for never going to the grocery store.


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- DH and i used to get ours from his nieces but they arent in it anymore. now he gets them from some guy at work who has a daughter in it. and got one extra box from a girl up the road. cant wait for them to come in, can taste them already! :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Hello lads.

I've been really tired today and my hand with the IV is bothering me, so I haven't felt like typing. But I've been trying to keep up for the most part. Hugs to you all.

Pristock- I have no words to express my sadness for you, but also my admiration for your strength and grace. :hugs:

I'm going to sleep soon, but wanted to update you. Things are stable and babies are holding tight. Today I was allowed to be wheeled around in a wheel chair and even allowed to go outside. :happydance: 

My cervix has shortened to 1.6 cm, but my doctor isn't too worried. At this point he is happy with any length. I'm 33 weeks today. One week to go and everyone will be feeling much better.

Hopefully, they'll agree to let me lose the IV tomorrow. That will make life much better.


----------



## kymied

WT - I'm glad things are going (mostly) well. Hopefully they'll take out the silly IV tomorrow. Are they giving you anything besides fluid with it?

I told my husband that he only has 6 weeks left when my boobs are his. Now he's randomly squeezing them. I find it amusing.


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, you must not be leaking yet or he wouldn't be enjoying his squeeze sessions. :rofl:

WT, glad everybody is holding tight! Sorry about your hand. :( So once you reach 34 weeks, will they stop intervening and see what happens? Or schedule a c-section? You poor thing, being stuck at the hospital. :hugs:

Blessed, I can't like your post on principle, because I'm too consumed with jealousy! :haha: 

AFM, went out and bought the bins for baby's closet, so I'm starting some laundry. Kind of forgot that the closet's not all the way cleared out yet, so I can put the laundry in the bins but not put the bins in the closet. Hello, pregnant brain! 

And oh my goodness, my bump feels so heavy and sore today. My belly button is going to pop any minute, I just know it. Baby must be having a growth spurt!


----------



## Skadi

Everyone is getting so close to having their babies! I'm so excited to see everyone's LOs and read their birth stories! :)

I feel kind of strange lurking around third tri still and pregnancy groups but I can't even think about going into Baby Club when I don't even have my baby with me... 

Keira is doing really well, I posted updated pictures in her thread.


----------



## emera35

Skadi Keira is so lovely and doing so well! :) once a march mama always a march mama, you still belong here! :) it must be so hard not having your litle girl at home. But she's coming along so fast I'm sure it won't be long now! :hugs:

WT hope they take the cannula out for you, they really make your hand ache after a while eh? :hugs: good to here your doc is happy with things :)

Kymied seriously if OH squeezed my boobs I'd punch him in the face! :blush: They are quite tender at the moment!

Well I had a lovely dream that someone gave me a beautifully decorated stick to help keep me calm in labour (yeah I know :shrug: right?) Anyway I refused to put it down. When I woke up I realised I've been holding my thumb in my fist all night and now its totally stiff and sooo painful! I couldn't feel it for about 10 minutes! :shock:

Muppet! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

remember all the chat abotu stretch marks and cream yesterday??? i have woken up with a cluster of stretch marks under my bekky button!! aaah. im convinced it is because i have run out of the palmers stretch mark cream

:sad2:

my skin is sore

my nips are sore too. why... 

WT - sympathies with the IV, very annoying, hope they take it out soon!


----------



## waula

morning lads,

Hi Skadi - so lovely to hear from you and to see Kiera doing so well :hugs: and it wont be long now til she's home... :hugs: we're not going off to parenting club don't you worry - I love the idea of staying March Mama :flower:

Emera - i am SO excited for you about your longest pregnancy yet, and I'd like a Roh please!!! That video made me smile....make sure we're going to be Mummy's!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! :happydance:

Lozza - well done for washing LO's stuff....might have to do a load today - was holding out for a sunny day so i could peg it out but our babies will prob be here by then....must take head out of sand...!

WT - lovely to hear from you, bet you can't wait til 34 weeks :hugs:

Carrot cake update: it looks immense :happydance: sorry if its too early for cake stories!!!!! ...but there was a small disaster in that I grated most of my thumb off with my new graterer - I managed to retrieve the chunk of thumb from the cake...so my question is...what should I do with the cake???????!!! :blush:

xxx


----------



## emera35

Cupcake. I have sore nips too, and condolences on the stretchies, they just lulled you into a false sense of security! Meanies!!

Waula, ouch to the grated thumb! :cry: that hurts a treat! As for the cake, could there still be bits of thumb in it? If so its probably not hygienic to share it, so you might have to keep it all to eat by yourself!!! :winkwink: 

Oh and its never too early for cake! I could manage some for breakfast I reckon! :munch: Probably just stick with my muesli, banana and berocca though, ol' faithful brekkie! Hmmm maybe cake for elevensise!!


----------



## MsCrow

Cake. I'd eat it, even with Waula's discarded body parts. I am very cross now as I'm hungry for cake and all this house has is bloody healthy food.

Skadi, the new photos of Kiera are just heavenly, fingers crossed thins continue to look so positive and you can leave the not so modern unit soon.

I've nearly run out of Palmers too (though I like the smell) and I'm also nearly out of the Avent light oil which I love. Bum, better see if MrC can pick me some up. We still have snow on the ground here so I don't have the confidence to go out.

Well a productive breakfast; 3 cellular blankets ordered from Matalan as they were down to £1 each and I've been offered an electric breast pump.

Does anyone know if L&L is ok?


----------



## lozza1uk

Not cake talk already:dohh: I've just had a bowl of porridge but am hungry again already now!
*
MrsCupcake* - the perils of speaking too soon! :dohh:I will keep quiet about mine and keep slapping on the palmers cocoa butter. I love the smell, its like chocolate!

*Waula *- I live in Manchester, if I held out for sunny days I'd never do any washing:haha:

*WT *- glad to hear from you, thought you'd been a bit quiet. Hope you can get the IV out and be a bit more comfortable :hugs:

*Skadi *- gorgeous pics!:flower:

Hospital tour this evening then I think i'll pack my bag finally.


----------



## loolindley

Rashy - I LOVE LOVE LOVE that bag! I am green with envy. Why wont anyone buy me anything that lovely? :brat:

Skadi - I am so pleased that Kiera is doing well. She really is beuatiful. Wont be long until you can take her home now.

WT - I hope the nasty doctors take the drip from your hand today!! Huzzah for going outside. I bet the fresh air was lovely after being couped up for days.

Emera - A beautifully decorated stick huh? :haha:

MrsCupcaKE - How mean of your tummy!!!!! Do I take it you will be going and buying some palmers today then?! :hugs:

Waula - I would still post the cake to me. I'm not too fussy about body parts...not when there is lime frosting! Nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom

Well, I have been eating healthily (dieting :grr:) for 2 weeks now, and after my super dooper 10lb loss last week, I have only lost half a lb this week. Makes me so grumpy!! Especially when I just want a little bit of cake!!!!! I've got my weigh in tomorrow, so maybe I can pee out another half a lb by then!?!?! I don't mind deprivation if there are results at the end of it, but this is silly!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*morning lads! *

*WT *- :hi: glad to hear the three of you are doing so well!

*Skadi *- going to go check our your new cute keira piccies in a sec... :dance:

*waula*.... er.... eat it of course! :rofl: thumb or no thumb!!! :rofl:

*Lozza *- 35 weeks for us :happydance:

*Loo -* to be losing weight at all whilst pregnant is fantastic work... dont be so hard on yourself when your doing so well! :hugs:

*I was hoping to see that more ladies had received their SS pressies today  BOO!*

Ive pretty much no food in the house so may have to face the :cold: and get my ass to the local little tesco ...... dont want to..... :brat: ....... but soooo hunry..... :cry:


----------



## loolindley

I am so impatient to get my SS!!! Seriously, I have watched the post man come down the street some days! :haha:

Last day for posting lads!


----------



## lozza1uk

I was so disappointed when the postman didn't know, all I got this morning was a Sweaty Betty catalogue, full of clothes I can't even currently fit into:brat:


----------



## firsttimer1

all i got this morning was a NEXT statement..... :dohh:

so i just braved the :cold: ... im not a fan of -1c i can tell you... not at noon anyway! Anyway im now the proud owner of weetabix, milk, bread, wispa gold, matches, monster munch, hog roast s/w and a baby mag..... GO ME! :dance:

i hope danielle posts photos of her SS for us tonight... she has got slow internet but hopes to be on here later :) i want to see izzy with whatever she got! :dance:

I hope we all gave the right addresses heehee x Im no.19 and there is a 19A also (sooo weird as their house isnt even attached) so if mine isnt here in a weeks time i will check with them :haha: 
Loo - did you give your parents address?

xxxx so exciting xxxx Oh and its OBEM tonight! Double whoop! x


----------



## loolindley

Yes, I gave my parents address. Nothing arrived today...not even a bill :sad2:


----------



## firsttimer1

trust me, you dont want bills!!! :haha:

ladies ive completed my RLT and EPO research and i have read soooooo much good stuff about drinking RLT in the lead up to labour. I really have. So many women have said it made a difference to the second part of labour. Im glad - it makes me feel like im doing something worthwhile!!! :haha:


----------



## Skadi

Thanks, I am so happy with how things have gone so far, but I don't think I will feel truly relieved until we get home.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thats understandle Skadi :hugs: 

Keira looks amazing though... she has little chubby cheeks now!!! :kiss:


----------



## Skadi

Oh my gosh yes, I love it! She is still extremely extremely tiny though. I don't think she has really gotten bigger bigger just a little chubbier but I am happy with that still. 

Ugh so OH left his cell phone by accident... and well I posted about it here. I don't know what to do, I just feel sick to my stomach and anxious. I just want to know. :(


----------



## wondertwins

*Good morning all.*

*Skadi*- She's a regular chunky little cherub!!!! :cloud9::kiss::cloud9:

*Regarding SS*- Mine still hasn't been mailed! :shrug: I special ordered it on the 23rd, and it was supposed to take 10-12 business days for completion and 2-3 business days for shipping. So it *should* be shipped out today and hopefully received by Monday. 

*Lozza*- Last week I received some Victoria Secret catalogs in the mail. They went directly into the trash. I think I would have preferred to get bills. :haha:

*FT*- Glad to hear that you're all stocked up on yummies now. :)

Speaking of yummies... my breakfast should be delivered any minute now. I'm starving! It's hard work to lie around all day. :haha:


----------



## Josiejo

firsttimer1 said:


> trust me, you dont want bills!!! :haha:
> 
> ladies ive completed my RLT and EPO research and i have read soooooo much good stuff about drinking RLT in the lead up to labour. I really have. So many women have said it made a difference to the second part of labour. Im glad - it makes me feel like im doing something worthwhile!!! :haha:

I've taken RLT and EPO with my last 3 labours and it really does work - I promise! My last labour was 2 hours - beginning to end (pushing 5 mins).

Crikey, you girls weren't kidding when you said this thread is fast - what a bunch of chatterboxes lol. No chance getting bored in here :winkwink:

I'm tired today coz Lily had me up ALL night with teething/cold/cough and it's her 1st birthday today!


----------



## Skadi

WT - I'm so glad your babies are staying put! Yay!


----------



## firsttimer1

*skadi *- oh no, you too... there seems to be alot of women on here who are worried in regards to their OHs... this is the LAST thing you need to be worrying about. Im not really sure what to suggest. I suppose you have a few options:

*Ask your OH straight out... you will know immediately if he is lying.
*text this women from your OHs cell phone..... dangerous perhaps but its an option.
*set your own phone to NOT send caller ID and call ''denkah'' to at least see if a women defo answers

erm....... its a toughy. its worrying that youve obviously had this issue in the past....?


----------



## firsttimer1

*WT* - Enjoy that brekky! I just enjoyed my monster munch :) YUM :)

*Josiejo *- HAPPY BDAY TO LILY!!! :cake: and yep, we sure are chatterboxes :haha:

when did you start taking EPO? and did you only take it orally? I started taking one a day at week 34 (after much research) and will continue to take orally as im not keen on putting it ''down below'' :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Josiejo said:


> I'm tired today coz Lily had me up ALL night with teething/cold/cough and it's her 1st birthday today!

:cake: Happy 1st Birthday Lily :bunny:

Sorry to hear shes not feeling too well, my Daughter has just been teething her back teeth :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> Hello lads.
> 
> I've been really tired today and my hand with the IV is bothering me, so I haven't felt like typing. But I've been trying to keep up for the most part. Hugs to you all.
> 
> Pristock- I have no words to express my sadness for you, but also my admiration for your strength and grace. :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to sleep soon, but wanted to update you. Things are stable and babies are holding tight. Today I was allowed to be wheeled around in a wheel chair and even allowed to go outside. :happydance:
> 
> My cervix has shortened to 1.6 cm, but my doctor isn't too worried. At this point he is happy with any length. I'm 33 weeks today. One week to go and everyone will be feeling much better.
> 
> Hopefully, they'll agree to let me lose the IV tomorrow. That will make life much better.

So glad to read the babies are doing well :baby::baby::thumbup:

I had a canula in my hand at the weekend, to get fluids into me & I feel your pain, nasty blinking things :growlmad: They are especially evil just after the baby is born, as you cant hold them properly :growlmad: Why cant someone make them kinder? 



waula said:


> Carrot cake update: it looks immense :happydance: sorry if its too early for cake stories!!!!! ...but there was a small disaster in that I grated most of my thumb off with my new graterer - I managed to retrieve the chunk of thumb from the cake...so my question is...what should I do with the cake???????!!! :blush:
> 
> xxx

Eeek, sorry about your thumb! :wacko: I wouldnt normally say this....But eat it still :thumbup:

NEVER too early for cake :cake: Although you have just made me want cake (its 9pm here ~ Just wish I had some!:dohh:)


----------



## Skadi

I really didn't want to be worrying about this now but I have a feeling I have to make a decision about him. I just know I can't go on like this with him but I just <3 him so much its killing me. I caught him texting some women and messaging women on FB before I was pregnant asking them for sex but it was obvious he hadn't actually done anything. He apologised and said he only did it because he thought I was cheating on him because I had a BV infection?! I had to show him BV is not sexually transmitted. Then after I found out I was pregnant suddenly all my friends were telling me "Oh no, not with him! He's cheating on you!!!1!!!" but nobody would tell me with whom he was cheating. He denied it completely and my best friend told me that the person who told her seemed more like it was just gossip and probably not even true. Then on New Years this year he went out without me and I found unused condoms in his coat... they were a pack of 3 and they do come in a pack of 3 so he didn't do anything but I think the intent was there. He insisted they were his friends who had dropped them in our house and he said he hid them in his coat until his friend came back to get them. I ripped them up and put them back in his coat. The next time his friend came over they were gone from his coat so I am not sure about it now... 

If I ask him he will get mad that I went through his phone, which is why I can't let him know I did that unless I find out for sure. (Which also rules out calling or texting from his phone.) I just wish I could trust him. It just seems odd that he would have a female friend that he hangs out with and not tell me if nothing is going on.


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Skadi ~ Im sorry your going through this :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

I have been in hospital for a few days got dehydrated as had a tummy bug back home now all fine and trying to catch up with you all again lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh skadi :hugs:

whether or not he IS cheating - there is clearly a trust issue; and sometimes when it gets this bad i wonder if it can ever be resolved without some time apart? It sounds like there have been quite a few causes for concern - and whilst this doesnt make him guilty... well, sometimes what people INTEND to do can be just as bad / hurt just as much as what they actually do. 

Only you can decide on what to do next... which i know is not what you want to hear.

I would suggest being honest with him as much as possible. So although you dont want to tell him you looked at his phone, tell him that you have a gut feeling that something is wrong - and you feel like you are always looking over your shoulder. If you are brave and feeling up to it (given what your going through with caring for keira atm) perhaps suggest you have some time out? or at least a serious talk about your rel'ship? ask him straight out if he has cheated on you or ever set out with that intent..... you will know before he answers.

*EDIT:* 2nd time.... omg you poor thing... i hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## Skadi

2nd time said:


> I have been in hospital for a few days got dehydrated as had a tummy bug back home now all fine and trying to catch up with you all again lol

Glad things are better now!


----------



## Skadi

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh skadi :hugs:

Honestly I feel like I just need to be brave and tell him to leave for good. I think it might be better to break my own heart than have to keep going through this with him. I am just afraid of not being able to take care of Keira alone and I know I can't afford this house on my own while on Maternity leave. 

He gets so mad at me whenever I try to ask him if he is up to something to the point where he always threatens to leave.


----------



## emera35

2nd time :hugs: its horrible being ill at this point. Glad you are feeling better, take It easy hun! :hugs:

Skadi :hugs: for you! So sorry you are having this trouble, especially now when you have so much stress in your life and you need support and stability. :hugs: all I can say advice-wise is that a relationship where you can't trust can never make you happy, even with all the love in the world. As heartbreaking as it would be to start with, ending this situation will be better for your heart, yourr life and your baby in the long run. However, if you think that you can have honest open communication, and start to build trust between you both, then its up to you if you think its worth investing in. Or if you think you can ever trust eachother. Obviously if you find proof that he is cheating, its your call if you can forgive that or put up with it. I'd say if he's not willing to talk to you about It and always just gets mad at you and threatens to leave then he's not going to be able to communicate with you honestly and openly. 

Very difficult :hugs: you know what your heart tells you though. Trust yourself, and your strength! :hugs:

Well I felt tired at 10am so asked OH for a quick snooze. He only just woke me up!! Lovely! :sleep:


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry to just pop in and comment Skadi but have just been reading through last few postings during a meeting break and I just want to say sorry you are going through this and now of all times!!!!! Sometimes it takes drastic circumstances to make you think about the situation and what you really want for yourself and your new daughter:kiss:. She is the centre of your world now and needs a happy mummy who is not always wondering, worrying and being stressed about the situation with dad. I am not advocating leaving him by any means as I dont know all the ins and outs of the situation - only what you have said here....but it doesnt look ideal and the fact that he threatens to leave everytime you bring it up and question him, stinks of a guilty conscience....he is obviously calling your bluff especially when you are so vulnerable.

I agree with FT that there is an obviously trust issue and perhaps a temporary split / some time apart may help you both realise what you want and need from this relationship.:flower:

BTW - Keira looks beautiful :kiss::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*skadi *- you can TOTALLY care for keira hun... you need to do whatever it is that deep down feels right. Be it breaking it off altogether - or taking some time apart. Whatever you chose, it will be OK :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Thanks ladies, I really need to think this over hard. :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, just spent the last 40 mins catching up, loving the cake talk :)

WT - Hope you get that horrible IV out today. 

Skadi - So glad Keria is doing well, she is so beautiful :) I hope you can figure out the best way to sort things with your OH, whatever happens remember that you've got a beautiful little baby who is going to love you no matter what. 

2nd time - sorry you've been sick, I hope your on the mend now :hugs:

I had a horrible sleep last night again. I just feel so restless in bed as baby is so picky about how I lie in bed and will kick me until I get back into his preferred position. A nap this afternoon when I get home from work may be in the plan.

As for our electrical issues that I was worried about yesterday. A few weeks ago DH tried to install a dimmer switch in the baby's room but it wouldn't work, so we ended up returning the dimmer switch and putting the light back as it was. However, seems he must have knocked an old wire that was cracked and that was what was causing all of the lights in our house to randomly turn off. Luckily the electricians were able to fix it and we didn't have any problems last night! So this was probably the best we could hope for, phew :thumbup:

Edit: OOOOOHHHH i'm finally a honeydew :)


----------



## 2nd time

Hope we will. Be fine now both my girls have bad tummys so it's nappy central at my house, I really can't see little man waiting til march now lol today is my eldests 2nd birthday too. When I went to hospital on Sunday the dr said he was going to do a c section then and there and I was like no your not so they waited a bit I wasn't in labour and baby was not distressed he had just moved of the monitor can you imagine If I had just gone along with him I would now have a premi and be recovering from surgery


----------



## lozza1uk

Joanna - hooray for newfruiting! And that's great about the electrics! I keep thinking we should install some dimmer switches - our bedrooms are all spot lights which are really bright. Don't know whether to just buy a night light, or get someone in to do the dimmer thing (we are hopeless so would never attempt it ourselves!)

Skadi - I can't offer any advice, but agree with what FT & Mitch have said I think. Either way, hope you get things sorted quickly, being in a position of doubt is probably the worst thing. You'll be a great mum to Keira whatever happens, and to be honest, from the photos that have included your OH it does look like he adores her too. Hope it works out.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Joanna *- so glad that your electrics problem is fixed LOL! :hugs:

*skadi* - its going to be tough, but whatever you decide will be better in the long run..... 

*Mitch* - meetings? Blurghhh. 

My DH just called to tell me that he is taking me to the theatre on saturday to see 'The King and I' for our early valentines :dance: we dont usually do anything so im very suprised! x it was very funny though as he booked the tickets and then called me and said ''oh no, you might be disappointed - apparently this thing is a musical!!'' I couldnt stop laughing.... of course its a musical, its one of the most famous of all time!! :haha: bless him :)


----------



## firsttimer1

2nd time - oh my gosh!!! thank the lord you stood up and said no your not!!! :wacko:


----------



## Skadi

Omg 2nd Time! Thank goodness you stood up for yourself! I know if it were me I probably would have just gone along with the Dr and said nothing. I'm such a push over!

I was just talking about this with my best friend and she thinks I should just put up with it for now while Keira is in the hospital and try not to stress out and deal with it if something comes up that really pushes me to the edge. I don't know if that is the best plan, that feels like its what I have been telling to myself for a year now about him.


----------



## emera35

Skadi, much as. Think it needs dealing with, if its not actively adding to your stress then maybe waiting is easier. But is it really going to be easier to deal with when Keira is at home? Just a thought :hugs: xxx

2ndtime thank goodness you said no! Honestly, I know they are trying to do their best to care for us and our babies but these doctors can be sooo quick to jump to emergency procedures! Good job you were on the ball! Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

so there is a thread in third tri where some poor women was told by one of her friends that her baby looks ugly - basically. This is based on one of those 3D/4D scans. Honestly, with friends like those who needs enemies?? :grr:

I replied saying that all babies in those 3d/4d scan things look exactly the same - basically they look like cute little winston churchills.... hope that doesnt offend anyone who chose to pay the fee for one :blush: :haha: But its so true.


----------



## Skadi

Oh gosh, that is a terrible thing to say! I saw Keira on 3D scan at the hospital and she looked nothing like the picture on the screen once she was born!


----------



## wondertwins

Skadi- I agree with FT. Once upon a time I had a boyfriend that acted somewhat similar to what you're describing. He did some shady things that made it appear that he was open to the idea of cheating on me even if he didn't actually follow through with it. When I questioned him, he turned it around on me in an attempt to paint me as a paranoid/crazy girlfriend. At first, this made me question myself because I was definitely feeling paranoid/crazy. So I spent months trying to stifle my own emotions. However, I know myself pretty well, and I knew that the _real _me is far from paranoid/crazy. He was making me that way. I trust very easily and am very laid back. So, it dawned on me that the "truth" was less important than the lack of trust. If you can't trust him, you will never be happy or at peace with him. However, for the time being, you should simply do whatever is going to cause you the least amount of stress so that you can focus on Kiera. 

FT- If ever get tired of your job, you could always start an advice column. :)


----------



## lozza1uk

I saw that thread! And then saw her photo and thought exactly that - cute baby, exactly the same as all the other 3D photos I've seen! On one my apps there's a 3D photo of a baby each week, and her baby looked just like that one too!
In fact, I visited (yet another) nursery this morning, and was struck by how loads of the children looked the same in one room! I was tempted to ask if loads were related!!


----------



## wondertwins

double post.


----------



## firsttimer1

i know its ridiculous! i admit that i thought about having a 3/4d scan thing... but if im honest it was more so that i could prepare myself for any abnormalities... eg. cleft lip... is that wrong of me? i dont know. :shrug: But it was NOT so i could see what Digs looks like, as they are all squished in there! so for friends to say anything negative is just rubbish. 

Ive 100% had a bump spurt ladies. driving this morning was DIFFICULT due to steering wheel now sticking into my bump. i will take my weekly photo tonight.... :wacko:

*EDIT*: lozza - i wish you hadve asked if they are all related....hilarious....!!! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Skadi, i'm so sorry you're going through this, i had a very similar situation a while ago and it was horrific. 

I just went into town for a bit of a change, it is so gross. I bought some thermal pajama/underwear things for me to wear, sleepsuits for baby (but not the ones i wanted), kitkat chunky and two massive bags of monster munch (medicinal).


----------



## firsttimer1

i had some monster munch too missy, and can practically feel my iron levels rising ;) 

well im about to close the curtains, snooze and read my baby mag i think.

anyone else noticd how the so called ''new mums'' on baby mags always have clean clothes, freshly washed hair and no bags under their eyes? Im considering sueing over misrepresentation. ;)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

lozza1uk said:


> Joanna - hooray for newfruiting! And that's great about the electrics! I keep thinking we should install some dimmer switches - our bedrooms are all spot lights which are really bright. Don't know whether to just buy a night light, or get someone in to do the dimmer thing (we are hopeless so would never attempt it ourselves!)

Take my advice, buy a dimmer lamp or get the nightlight. Don't go messing with the electrical like my DH did lol. I know it wasn't technically his fault but it's not really something we know anything about and has now cost us $80 for the electrical guys to come in and fix it. - but thankfully thats all the problem was, i suppose it could have been much worse, this was the best outcome really... but it could have also been avoided.


----------



## citymouse

Skadi, ugh, sorry about your OH. Doesn't it seem like times that bring out the best in women can bring out the worst in men? :hugs: You deserve to be treated with respect and love right now. Sorry he's being a turd!

2nd time, good for you, standing up for yourself! That doctor sounds jumpy!

Joanna, glad you got the problem sorted out without too much expense.

Hmm... Someone brought up L&L, it has been a while!

AFM, baby was going nuts yesterday and I got a spotty night of sleep. I think my pillows were arranged wrong. Might be a nap in my future today. But first, I have to get my work done.


----------



## emera35

Just waddled to the shops (5 mins walk) bought some cleaning stuff paracetamol, epo, berocca and arnica tablets, oh and manuka honey for after! Well got to the shops, went round the first one, thought 'oh crap need to sit down!' Hobbled to the museum with clenched everything! Sat there for 20 mins, went for a wee then went back to shopping. Considering its 5 mins away it took me 1.5 hours for the whole trip! I had to abandon going to the wholefoods store for my RLT, I didn't think I'd make it! :shock: I'm officially not leaving the house alone again until bumpy comes, its too hazardous! :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Fed up! Stupid homebase are basically calling me a liar, saying they delivered stuff to me (at a time when I was in the house). So i can't have a refund, but they will send me a replacement, i don't want a stupid replacement of your rubbish. I want my money back.


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> Just waddled to the shops (5 mins walk) bought some cleaning stuff paracetamol, epo, berocca and arnica tablets, oh and manuka honey for after! Well got to the shops, went round the first one, thought 'oh crap need to sit down!' Hobbled to the museum with clenched everything! Sat there for 20 mins, went for a wee then went back to shopping. Considering its 5 mins away it took me 1.5 hours for the whole trip! I had to abandon going to the wholefoods store for my RLT, I didn't think I'd make it! :shock: I'm officially not leaving the house alone again until bumpy comes, its too hazardous! :wacko:

Oh that sounds a bit tricky. Defo stay on the sofa with all your bits crossed! 

I'm having mega period pain after my walk into town...


----------



## emera35

Oh, did buy a sharing bag of bacon crispies though (medicinal!) :dance: :munch: Roh has grabbed a handful but doesn't like them so is putting them in my boots one by one :dohh:


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> Oh, did buy a sharing bag of bacon crispies though (medicinal!) :dance: :munch: Roh has grabbed a handful but doesn't like them so is putting them in my boots one by one :dohh:

Is that like Frazzles? Now I want that!


----------



## citymouse

Emera, I don't know a word of your shopping list, lol! Stay close to home, sounds perilous!

Missy, I hate it when stores imply you're lying! Grr!


----------



## crowned

Skadi, so sorry about what you're going through :hugs::hugs:

Emera, keep those legs crossed - we need bumpy to stay in just a few days longer!!

AFM, just got my contour change table pad delivered :happydance::happydance: and my kitty is happy to have a new postal box to play in too. :haha: Now I think I need to buy a cover, as the pad is waterproof, and therefore made of some kind of vinyl or plastic and will be very cold on baby's bum!!

Baby is still breech, after midwife appointment yesterday. Oddly, when I arrived at the appointment, they told me to have a seat and wait, and I waited nearly an hour to be seen. While there, I overheard them telling someone they would take them early as the 2:30pm appointment hadn't shown up (me???) . Today I got a phone call asking why I never came to my appointment. I did, and I was seen eventually... Forty mins after the appointment time, granted, but I arrived 15 mins early and ended up waiting for a VERY long time! I think the receptionist messed up and forgot to check me in and that's why A) they thought I'd never shown up and had an appointment and B) I had to wait so long yesterday. So odd.


----------



## crowned

citymouse said:


> Emera, I don't know a word of your shopping list, lol!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Me either, except I know arnica and I think paracetamol is the UK version of Tylenol...


----------



## emera35

Missy that's terrible about Homebase, a-holes!! :grr:

And yes like Frazzles, yummy! :D

Hope L+L is ok! :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Haha, paracetamol is tylenol, yes, arnica is a herbal remedy for bruising, epo is evening primrose oil. And Manuka honey is special medicinal active honey which is great for speeding healing and immune boosting. Oh, and berocca is like a fizzy multi vitamin tablet, particularly geared to combatting tiredness! ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

*Emera *- since my pelvis went on me in waitrose the other day and i couldnt move my leg (resulting in call to OH) ive not walked ANYWHERE alone and do not intend to until this baby moves out! :hugs: but well done on being brave :hugs:

*Missy* - what happened to the customer is always right? LOL! surely you would have had to sign for it if it was home delivered? so ask to see your signature! i would totally contact trianing standards if they are saying you received something which you didnt!!!! :grr:

*LADIES *- would anyone tell me how many pints of water they are drinking a day? Im drinking a minimum of 6 pints a day i reckon.... yet im ALWAYS thirsty! does that sounds right??

*EDIT: crowned* - that IS odd! i remember they didnt book my arrival for my week 28 appt so i waited aggggggggesssss..... pah.


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I'm probably drinking at least 4 pints of water/squash a day, plus 4-5 cups of decaff tea so sounds OK to me. Sometimes still in the evening I feel like i'm dying of thirst. I mentioned this to the midwife at 31 weeks cos was worried it might be a sign of diabetes but she said we just need a lot more fluid than usual so not to worry about it. 

I also thought that this was my craving, what a rubbish one to have if it was!


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> *Emera *- since my pelvis went on me in waitrose the other day and i couldnt move my leg (resulting in call to OH) ive not walked ANYWHERE alone and do not intend to until this baby moves out! :hugs: but well done on being brave :hugs:
> 
> *Missy* - what happened to the customer is always right? LOL! surely you would have had to sign for it if it was home delivered? so ask to see your signature! i would totally contact trianing standards if they are saying you received something which you didnt!!!! :grr:
> 
> *LADIES *- would anyone tell me how many pints of water they are drinking a day? Im drinking a minimum of 6 pints a day i reckon.... yet im ALWAYS thirsty! does that sounds right??
> 
> *EDIT: crowned* - that IS odd! i remember they didnt book my arrival for my week 28 appt so i waited aggggggggesssss..... pah.

That seems like quite a lot of water, i drink nowhere near that much. I just kinda drink a little glass when i feel like it (probably why i went into premmie labour haha). 

I know, they are saying that the delivery guy put it behind my gate (which has a broken lock). But why would he do that if I was in? I just want my money (£120!)


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies.... ive always drank about 6 pints a day anyway (which is funny as i HATE dirnking water)... so i guess my body is used to receiving that amount WITHOUT baby? i dunno. I only had my urine tested last friday though and there were no abnormalities so i wont worry. 

missy - honestly they cant do that. if they dont have your signature then you didnt receive it. demand your money back. have you got your receipt yes? this calls for a VERY angry email. Enjoy writing it and make sure you mention trading standards and that your HEAVILY pregnant...... ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> thanks ladies.... ive always drank about 6 pints a day anyway (which is funny as i HATE dirnking water)... so i guess my body is used to receiving that amount WITHOUT baby? i dunno. I only had my urine tested last friday though and there were no abnormalities so i wont worry.
> 
> missy - honestly they cant do that. if they dont have your signature then you didnt receive it. demand your money back. have you got your receipt yes? this calls for a VERY angry email. Enjoy writing it and make sure you mention trading standards and that your HEAVILY pregnant...... ;)

I don't have a receipt, this is the whole thing. Basiclaly I went to place an order, and when the payment was going through it took AGES, like 20 minutes, then it popped up saying that the payment had failed and the order hadn't worked. So i was like urgh, and OH said we couldn't really afford it anyway (then we had a row). So we thought, oh well, that's fate telling us not to get new knobs. 

I never got any order confirmation or anything like that (Homebase have since said that that was due to a system error). Then I looked in my bank and ARGOS RETAIL group had taken £120. The only thing i could think of was that it was HB, (which they confirmed).


----------



## lozza1uk

You've got proof of payment if its on your bank statement, should be worth the same as a receipt i think?


----------



## MissyBlaze

lozza1uk said:


> You've got proof of payment if its on your bank statement, should be worth the same as a receipt i think?

Ahh i see what ya mean. But they say that because the delivery man said he delivered it then it's tough, and that they'd replace the items but not refund. I don't want them though


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmm the plot thickens then. well if it was a glitch on THIER system and you have a bank statement confirming the debit then thats still proof of payment. Or at least it was when i worked in retail and issues like this went through our head office... :shrug:

give 'em HELL babe!!!! we will help ... ;)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm not sure how much I drink during the day. In the morning I have an orange juice and a decafe tea, then by late afternoon and evening I crave lots of water. So probably with the oj and tea I have about 6-8 glasses of water/milk/tea/oj ect a day.. I hope that is enough. I'm always super thirsty before I go to bed, but I try not to drink much because then i'm up a lot over night, which i'm already getting up 2-3 times a night to pee lol. 

Sorry Missy your having trouble with the Homebase. I've had similar things happen to me too regarding crappy customer service and a company blaming me that I was the one in the wrong. No fun. I hope everything gets sorted for you.


----------



## MissyBlaze

The other thing is that they take 90 years to respond to emails. I would ring them but i'm sure i'll cry and be all pregnant and losery! 

What's everyone having for dinner? I'm doing goats cheese quiche with spicy homemade wedges and homemade coleslaw...


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> Hmm... Someone brought up L&L, it has been a while!

Just checked and she's not been on since Feb 2nd so hope she's OK. I vaguely recall she was visiting inlaws for a few days?

Right, got to get ready for hospital tour, hope there's no screaming!


----------



## firsttimer1

*lozza *- enjoy your tour!

*missy* - let this evenings food talk commence!! 

well im doing a mince meat jalfrezi curry.. but now i want goats cheese :cry: TYPICAL! 

Ive got a cold can of diet coke though to have whilst watching tonights OBEM.... hope its a good one! want them to pick up the pace a little...


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ooooh I'd love a curry. YUM. Freezing cold coke sounds amazing.

We got our new camera, did I tell you? It's amazing! Here is a pic what I taked with it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0666.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0575.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## emera35

Missy, nice pictures! You should definitely kick off big time a Homebase, the whole thing sounds like they ballsed it up!

I'm going to attempt to cook a hotpot tonight, but to be honest, I neither feel like cooking or eating a big meal! Might just do OH a sausage and egg buttie and have crisps and fruit myself, its all I feel like eating. 
Actually, not feeling to great after my epic shopping trip! :haha: I can't have a lie down though as OH is finishing the shelves off in the bedroom and I'm desperate for them to be up and finished so I can fill them with baby stuff!


----------



## emera35

FT I meant to say, I never keep track of what I drink. Really you should always just drink to thirst, whether pregnant or not, so I drink when I'm thirsty. :shrug: I'd guess its about 4-5 cups of hot drinks a day both caf and decaf and then about 4-5 glasses of cold drinks like squash or water or milk. I drink fizzy drnks once in a blue moon.


----------



## firsttimer1

missy i LOVE that cat picture!!

I love cats and their whole attitude to life ;)


----------



## citymouse

Missy, can you dispute the charge?

I'm not sure how much I drink... I know it's always more at night. Lately I haven't been getting up to pee, hope I'm not underhydrating. Maybe baby has just settled away from my bladder?

Okay, I just spent 1.5 hours breaking down cardboard boxes and getting them out to the curb. I keep waiting for the truck to refuse to take them because we've had so many. So far so good... I also fill my neighbors' bins (but only on pickup day when I know they'll be emptied by evening). 

Now I'm completely zonked!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Missy - you cat is gorgeous - looks really like my male cat - will have to post a piccies for show you 
What camera did you go for?
x


----------



## firsttimer1

so here is my weekly bump shot!

Blue top is 34weeks.... white top is 35weeks.

U prob cant tell a difference :haha: but still :)

*EDIT: Rashy* - well it seems that im prob drinking the most water out of us all, and ive never woken in night to pee? so maybe there is some random link to do with drink too much and not peeing....LOL

*2ND EDIT: *wish i hadnt worn white!!! it shows up every lump and bump :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> missy i LOVE that cat picture!!
> 
> I love cats and their whole attitude to life ;)

She's cute hey! I was chuffed with that. Here are some extras...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0580.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0596.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> so here is my weekly bump shot!
> 
> Blue top is 34weeks.... white top is 35weeks.
> 
> U prob cant tell a difference :haha: but still :)
> 
> *EDIT: Rashy* - well it seems that im prob drinking the most water out of us all, and ive never woken in night to pee? so maybe there is some random link to do with drink too much and not peeing....LOL


Lush bump, it does look a little bit bigger, still perfectly formed though! Maybe it's that your body is happy and is flushing out the water as you drink it, (good for your kidneys!!) and we're all retaining it until we sleep. 

I went for the Canon 1100D, I LOVE LOVE LOVE it and am being nerdy about it.


----------



## firsttimer1

wish i was allowed a cat :cry:


----------



## emera35

FT love your bump!

Missy your cat has pretty cool facial expressions :) has high praise from me, as I actually really dislike cats on the whole (my Nan had a vicious tom cat when I was little and is scarred me for life, quite literally! He hated me! :( ) anyway, I've met a few cats I like, but not many. I do accept they have real personality though, which is a plus. I'm also massively allergic to them! :dohh:


----------



## waula

FT your bump has GROWN! you look fab! :hugs:

Missy - loving the pics...get practising - i'm assuming there's going to be a lot of pics on here over the next month or so!

Emera - I'm worried about your little girl falling out of you - please will you keep safe and with your legs crossed until you hit 37 weeks!!! :haha:

Ok so having not really eaten curry all pregnancy (completely went off it) I am now very much back on it. I need it. And yet we're on pasta tonight...hmmm...not sure I can combine curry/pasta can I!

Right well guess what, thanks to you lot...I am on my 2nd load of baby whites washing!!! :happydance: and it all looks so tiny and cute and is making me go a little bit mushy...so thank you for the much needed kick up the backside! :winkwink:

drinking-wise - now i'm not at work and its much easier to go for a wee i'm spreading my 2 litres out a bit more - but like you I am soooo thirsty and soooo peeeee-ey at night - last night i had 7 wees in as many hours. :dohh:

xxx


----------



## waula

PS the carrot cake was immense...took it when i visited my friend who's got s 6 day old little girl (hoping she'll return the favour!) so I am now making another 2, one for the freezer... does this mean nesting has started???!

Emera - you're out "master baker" aren't you??! The recipe has a mascarpone/cream cheese/icing sugar/lime juice/lime rind topping - what are your thoughts about freezing cake with this on top or should I leave it un-iced??! xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Aww, thanks for the nice comments lads. 

This is what i went into town to buy today... I WANT them. But my town is so ploppy that they didnt have any in the right sizes. They actually didn't have ANY neutral newborn stuff at all. 

Waula - I was thinking of you today. I was in Next and saw SUCH a cute hat, it was a cow hat with ears and a face and everything. I was giggling and about to take a photo of it for you when i suddenly realised it was a zebra. I am thick.


----------



## waula

Missy - I like those sleepsuits a LOT!!! In fact, M&S is awesome for baby stuff - love the stuff I've got from them! and LOL about the zebra/cow mismatch...its easy to do - in my 2nd yr exam at vet school I was shown an entire skeleton of a horse and told them it was a cow. :dohh:


----------



## waula

OMG M&S have a LOT of cow stuff!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeep! xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

waula said:


> Missy - I like those sleepsuits a LOT!!! In fact, M&S is awesome for baby stuff - love the stuff I've got from them! and LOL about the zebra/cow mismatch...its easy to do - in my 2nd yr exam at vet school I was shown an entire skeleton of a horse and told them it was a cow. :dohh:

Ha ha ha! Love it. How long is the training for vettiness? (I simply can't do a third degree but I can always wish). 

OK you've convinced me, I might just buy them online.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I wish I was as organized as most of you with all this dinner talk. But I guess thats because I only just ate lunch (1:15pm here). I never know day-to-day what I'm having for dinner, I come up with something when I get home... usually whatever I have in the cupboard, freezer or leftovers lol. If I wasn't working I'd probably have more time and desire to cook things and I'd actually get the ingredients before hand. I will need to be more organized when the baby starts eating meals with us and especially in future when we've got 2 or 3 kids to feed. 

FT - Lovely bump picture, I think I can actually see a difference in size from your photo last week. Baby must be having a very fast growth spurt. 

Missy - you have a very cute kitty. I had a black cat who had the same colour eyes but was a long hair kitty and was very fat lol... I gave her to my mom to look after as I already have another kitty and a puppy (with a baby on the way)... so too many animals for me to look after.


----------



## waula

Missy - its 5yrs to be a vet...and a fairly hard-core 5yrs...9-5 lectures for 4 years with all holidays taken up with "seeing practice" then worked like a monkey in final year as basically a slave...not missing work much yet!!! Buy them online, I just have!!!! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah, my current degree is a bit of a work like a dog one. Hard!

I've ordered those stripy sleepsuits plus a pram suit with a little elephant on it.


----------



## emera35

Waula definitely never freeze an iced cake the results are never good! Carrot cake freezes brilliantly though so ice them after defrosting they will be lush! :)


----------



## waula

Missy - i've also got the pram suit with an elephant on it - its immense! and I've got the matching coat. And it seems I have a million muslins... quite literally. x


----------



## wondertwins

Cute bump, FT!! And cute kitteh, Missy!!

Regarding drinking.... I typically drink to thirst, but my doctor has really stressed the importance of being extra hydrated at this stage of pregnancy. If you're not fully hydrated, your uterus will get irritated and start contracting. Also, having a too full bladder will often irritate your uterus as well. So drink and pee. :)

So here's my 33 week bump. I haven't stepped on a scale in a week, but at this time last week, I'd gained a total of 34 pounds. This will probably be my last bump pic. :shrug:

P.S. You'll notice that my right hand only has a band aid on it, which means I was successful at getting the IV removed today. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MissyBlaze

waula said:


> Missy - i've also got the pram suit with an elephant on it - its immense! and I've got the matching coat. And it seems I have a million muslins... quite literally. x

I only have a few muslins, they are so expensive! What size pram suit did you buy? They are confusing.


----------



## waula

Missy - I'v got 20 muslins (seems a lot more when I'm drying them in a variety of places around the house!!!!) and I thought the ones from M&S were cheapest.... the pram suit I've got in "Up to 1 month", got the newborn coat and newborn white cardi from there too... figure it should be warming up and possibly not need big padded pram suit from apr/may onwards...

thanks emera - one iced for eating now, one not iced for in the freezer! xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Cool, I bought the 1 month too. I would like to eat your cake.


----------



## waula

WT - your bump is literally INCREDIBLE! Aren't our bodies wonderful! And so stretchy!!!! You keep well and good news on your cannula...scary that its your possible last bump shot...! xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

WT that is an awesome bump. I love when they look like they defy gravity!


----------



## wondertwins

MissyBlaze said:


> WT that is an awesome bump. I love when they look like they defy gravity!

I love that too. It makes me giggle to see the big ball o' baby poking out. I'll tell you what is not defying gravity though.... my boobs!!! I have't bothered to put on a bra in a week so they're just resting atop my bump. :blush:

Here are a couple pics of my gigantic hospital room (minus the side of the room with my bed). Notice BnB open on my laptop. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







view 1.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 8









view 2.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mitchnorm

Evening alll.

WT - amazing bumpage and yeah for getting off the iv drip. Immense hospital room....is that where you are going to be based from now on then? 

Waula - carrot cake sounds a success, freeze one for me pleeeassee

Missy - cute cat....i will post some pics of my little hubby-loving munchkins

I agree muslins are pricey, i keep looking out for cheap ones on sale...nothing yet. Well baby shower sunday, hoping to get goodies then:happydance:

Dinner was kfc for me....zinger burger meal yummy. I feel like i have been grazing all day today....in meetings all day surrounded by biscuits.....and fruit, tried to head towards them

OBEM tonight...:happydance:

Sorry i have forgotten everything else.....

Skadi - hope you make the right decision for you and lo.....but i agree, perhaps get that gorgeous girl home first and work out your next move. Good luck x x x


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - great bump!

so DH has just had some jelly and ice cream ( :haha: ) and has headed out for his weekly pool game LOL... so its me, diet coke, a mag and OBEM tonight ;)

Thanks for bump comments, i think its grown too! funny as im now measuring fine (+2) LOL x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

yummy giant white choc cookies from sainsburys for pud for me! (no monster munch though sadly)

so sorry to read what you have been going through skadi, i also agree that FT could write her own advice column!

my poor skin is stretching like mad and is very sore. i tried to buy some palmers cream at sainsburys tonight but they didnt sell it!! aaah. will have to go to Boots tomorrow now.

like the talk fo the M&S baby stuff. my mum bought me a lovely neutral white 'starter kit' which has sleepsuits, cardigan, leggings and vests in it. really nice and great quality. i also really like the Gap baby stuff especially teh organic cotton (only when on sale though!)

oooh thanks for the reminder mitch. looking forward to OBEM! i cant believe i had forgotten


----------



## firsttimer1

UK ladies - Fabio Capello has resigned as England manager :(

This is very bad news esp as a spurs fan... i was looking forward to enjoying Euro 2012 on mat leave... but not now :( BOO!!!

where is my chocolate.


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT - maybe someone even amazinger will take over! 

B&B is going slow again...


----------



## citymouse

Great bump, WT! I can't believe your babies are leaving my baby in the dust, birthday-wise... I'm so used to sharing a due date with you! And that room looks lovely. Bet you can't wait get home, though.

Waula, lol at the cow skeleton!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

WT - amazing bump, I love how you mentioned the boobs thing. When I don't wear a bra mine also rest on my bump too haha! I've also noticed that the baby kicks the bottom of my bra when I sit back or slouch, I think he gets poked by the underwire lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - jose mourinho is fav to take job at spurs if Harry goes..... but he's not Harry :cry: Im so upset :cry: only today was harry saying spurs fans made him emotional at last home game chanting his name amongst all his court aggro.... so really hoping he stays :cry:

when martin jol left us i was up at midnight sobbing my heart out..... this is way worse. 

Bring on OBEM to distract me....


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmmm capello....was on the cards all week. FT -Think Redknapp will be offered it? And more importantly take it?


----------



## firsttimer1

i hope not! :brat: :cry:

he said about a month ago that he wasnt sure he would accept due to health problems and the wishes of his family.... hope that is still the same.... but i think he will :cry:

Just to warn u all, if harry leaves us you will all need to send me cake, chocolate, monster munch and cookies to keep me going. :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Not great timing so close to the Euros mmmmmm whoever takes over is going to have to turn things around pretty quick or we havent a hope in hell :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

i actually think roy hodgson would be a great choice as well. so fingers crossed.

well im eating a whole box of maltesers to cheer myself up. 

but i just went on third tri and someone mentioned that with their last pregnancy something went wrong (wont go into it) so now im all worried, depressed and getting upset.

Tonight sucks :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft :hugs: havent spotted that one :nope: Chin up missus....you'll be fine x x

Enjoy your maltesers.....but try cadburys bitesize twirls next time.....they rival giant chocolates buttons, yummy:winkwink::flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks hun, well lets start cheering up...... OBEM minus 40 mins!!! :happydance: I hope its a good one!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry just have to share this - i used to date Ben Freeman (actor from emmerdale); and him and his wife now do a ''monthly pregnancy column'' in the mother&baby mag i buy.... so basically i get an update every month on my ex's pregnancy!!! :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> sorry just have to share this - i used to date Ben Freeman (actor from emmerdale); and him and his wife now do a ''monthly pregnancy column'' in the mother&baby mag i buy.... so basically i get an update every month on my ex's pregnancy!!! :rofl:

That's so weird! Is he the one who was falsely accused of rape? I have a friend from emmerdale too!


----------



## Glowstar

Hey Lads! well I would like to say I've made a valiant attempt to catch up and I have tried but there's just waaaaaaaaaaaay to much! Back at work so finding it difficult to keep up plus BnB running like treacle at night :wacko:

Anyhoo---FT & WT fabulous bumpage shots ladies :hugs:

My Secret Stork arrived today and I just want to say to the lovely sender it is VERY much appreciated and this will be wrapped around by little man when he comes home from hospital :cloud9: I love the 'stars' theme to...super thoughtful :hugs: (sorry it's fuzzy...crappy camera on phone)

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/secretstork.jpg

Getting settle down for OBEM :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy *- yep that was him! he was a bit of a prat when he got his emmerdale job but he was sooo not the type to do what he was accused of. Sad really. but yeh, its weird!!! LOL

*Glow* - that blanket is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## waula

Mini eggs are my new favourite thing. Fact. x


----------



## firsttimer1

''A DRAMATIC STRUGGLE TO SURVIVE''....?

oh crap.


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> Mini eggs are my new favourite thing. Fact. x

:haha::haha:. I love any chocolate at the moment....totally not me usually:wacko:...didnt touch it from one month to the next before pregnant

Lovely ss glow:happydance:.....everyones got such great stuff so far 

Right rlt and obem:coffee: x x


----------



## wondertwins

Great blanket, Glowie! 

I have checked and my SS present was shipped out today. According to the Postal Service, it will take about 10 days to get there. So, it looks like my stork partner has to wait a bit. :( However, it is sooooo cute that I think it's worth it.

FT- Sorry about all the bad footy news. Doesn't he know you're 8 months pregnant and don't need this stress right now?! ;) It's very inconsiderate of him if you ask me. :haha:

All this talk of sweets has me really wanting some!!! But since I'm being a complete sloth in a hospital bed all day, I feel really bad about eating them. :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

This midwifes annoying laugh is going to pee me off all through obem grrrr:growlmad:


----------



## firsttimer1

*WT* - Dont worry, im going to write our manager a letter explaining that im pregnant ;) and i am SURE your SS pres will be worth the wait :hugs: and NEVER, ever feel bad about eating sweets!! :haha:

OK UK ladies..... i didnt watch OBEM series 1 or whatever... this is the first series ive watched.... do they ALWAYS focus on a realllly young mum in every episode? I have nothing against young mums but im beginning to notice a trend i will be honest - its beginning to annoy me. Dont lynch me. :blush:

EDIT: also - why do they play funny music whenever they show the older MW with short blond hair. and they always focus on her eating... ive never seen her deliver a baby! If i were her i would be seething!!


----------



## waula

WT - you're growing twins...that is not being a sloth. you deserve a lot of sweets...xxx

FT - you should go back and watch series 1 and 2 of OBEM - it was never like it is now and you would like it a LOT more - have you had a look on 4OD?? Brilliant viewing... and you wont get lynched here... I made the exact same comments last week...xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

OK.... i was actually looking forward to labour in a strange way.... until i saw that. 

Im now scared stiff.


----------



## mitchnorm

Traumatic indeed:cry:


----------



## emera35

Not watching OBEM as we've been finishing off sorting the bedroom/nursery out. I now have all my nappies and clothes and baby blankets arranged on shelves, we are READY! (except i need to finish knitting my blanket)

FT, even though i've not been watching OBEM, whatever happened DO NOT LET IT SCARE YOU!!! Every single labour is unique so yours will be different to that one! :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT - you will be fine. You're healthy, fit and you're going to a lush unit with amazing midwives. Things do go wrong, yes, but statistically the numbers are so weeny. xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

She was a biggun for sure......10lbs 5oz!!!!! Made my eyes water:wacko:

I am weirdly looking forward to labour.....just hope its not too long :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Um, so lads...my bump has definitely dropped, i wasn't sure so took a picture.... what do you think?

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN1920-1.jpg

Oh, also, our "nursery" :dance:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN1922.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera *- arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its SOOOOOO dropped! what does that mean??? and i love the nursery!!

*missy* - you watched OBEM right? well what if that had happended in a birth pool? I mean, what happens if my baby gets stuck and im in a pool? im all in a worry...


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> *emera *- arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its SOOOOOO dropped! what does that mean???


It means bumpy is loooooooooowwwww! :winkwink:


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT - i haven't watched it et... was it a shoulder dystocia?

If you were delivering in the pool the midwife would be looking for signs that the baby was going to be stuck (same as they would out of the pool), if there was ANY scariness they'd get you straight out (which is 90% of the time enough to dislodge the baby - opening your pelvis by stepping over the edge of the pool), get you on the bed and start the manoeuvres. It's something we're trained in LOADS, we have simulations all the time.

ETA - emera! WOAH! That is a change and a half, no wonder your cervix is getting tickled/thumped!


----------



## mitchnorm

Definately dropped emera....exciting stuff :happydance: and lovely nursery :flower:

Right may have to head to bed ladies.....baby does not like the tablet resting on my belly...keeps kicking :haha:

Night x


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera* im so excited.... as surely now your nearly 37 weeks thats OK right? :dance: Your soooo gonna be the next mama... then WT and kelly.... :happydance: Cant wait to see photos..... :)

*Missy* - yup it was shoulder thingy; thnks so much for sharing advice xxx
im scared i wont be able to get out of the pool if they are stuck or something. Im prob worrying because although i am FINE with my fundal being two weeks ahead, if that DOES indicate a big baby (im not even sure it does??) then i dont want to take any risks :(

edit: night night mitch xxx


----------



## Glowstar

FT - both Waula and me commented on the teen births last week......I think I might have called them scubbers *runs and hides* :blush: 

Well I bubbled through that ladies birth...how traumatic was that! I had forceps with NO pain relied....yay me! I wouldn't recommend it though. When I had Hayley she was only 6lb 5oz...so not quite the same. A lady had her baby day after me and came up to the ward....she to had forceps and they had to break the babies clavical to get it out....all 11lbs 13oz of her :shock:. Was twice the size of my baby :shock: 

Anyhoo- as Emera says...every birth is different. I think all you should take from that is to be flexible and not to rigid about how things will go. 

I would def go back and watch the last couple of series on 4OD if you get a chance...there were some lovely couples on there. 

Emera - great shelving and room and WOWZER that bump has dropped...don't think your LO is waiting until March and will be a February baby :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Oooooo I'm FINALLY a HONEYDEW :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emera35

Yeah, pretty sure now that i won't be making it until March now, but really hoping i make it another week or so, as i might well be able to stay at home if i can go another week, which i would be thrilled about!! I'm sure i will :) I have no experience about how early on a bump can drop, but with Roh it was the day before, so who knows? We'll see! All i know is that i'm ready whenever now, and pretty psyched up, both for a wait or for things to start, either way :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> *emera* im so excited.... as surely now your nearly 37 weeks thats OK right? :dance: Your soooo gonna be the next mama... then WT and kelly.... :happydance: Cant wait to see photos..... :)
> 
> *Missy* - yup it was shoulder thingy; thnks so much for sharing advice xxx
> im scared i wont be able to get out of the pool if they are stuck or something. Im prob worrying because although i am FINE with my fundal being two weeks ahead, if that DOES indicate a big baby (im not even sure it does??) then i dont want to take any risks :(
> 
> edit: night night mitch xxx

They would get you out, and you'd be able to. It's hard but there's no messing around.


----------



## emera35

FT if things do get really complex in the pool, trust me there will be enough people on hand to haul you out of the pool! You don't have to worry about that. If the MW presses the emergency button, literally the room will fill with people in seconds and they will all be very well qualified and totally geared to helping you and your baby. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks missy :hugs:

emera... you realise we will have to chuck you out of the march mamas and make you join the ''february frittatas'' right?? ;) only kidding... im stoked that you think D-day is round the corner... :dance:


----------



## emera35

Boohoo, i don't want to be a Frittata! :cry: 

Speaking of which i just nearly drooled all down my front over the tortilla the guy just cooked on Masterchef!! Yum! :munch:


----------



## firsttimer1

Im just watching it now.... totally want tapas.... 

night night lads... chat tomo xxxx


----------



## crowned

Nursery pics! I'm going to delete these tomorrow, but I thought you lads might like to see what I've been working on. All the pics on the wall except the bunting are hand-painted murals :) Sorry a couple of pics are sideways - you'll have to tilt your head :)
Now I need to get a little white table, put up a few shelves, get a rug, and put some curtains on the window.

EDIT: photos deleted for privacy purposes :)


----------



## wondertwins

Crowned- you did an amazing job on the nursery!!! Doesn't it sort of make you wish it was your room? :)


----------



## crowned

WT, it does a little! I really hope we get lots of use out of it before we have to leave (it's a rental house). Helps that it also has to serve as the guest room on occasion - lots of other people get to enjoy it too! Hope you're feeling well - thanks for posting that bump pic of you earlier! You're beautiful! Keep those babies cooking just a little while longer!


----------



## citymouse

Hello, all!

Emera, wow! The baby train is on the tracks, no going back now! Hurray for getting your nursery settled, that must make you feel better. You will never be a Frittata (do they really call themselves that? if we have to name ourselves after food it will either be the March McDonalds or the March Monster Munches)... you will always be a March Mama with us!

Well, laddies... my Secret Stork arrived today! :dance: It's sooooo cute, I'm so excited that my baby has genuine imported European baby clothes. She's certainly fancier than her mother!

Thank you, Stork! :hugs: (You know who you are!) And I loved the card!

Some pictures:

The haul:
https://img31.imageshack.us/img31/3277/imagerab.jpg

The adorable backside of the sleepsuit:
https://img513.imageshack.us/img513/8228/imagejnf.jpg

And what the dog thinks of it all (it basically boils down to "why did you put that stuff on my pillow?"):
https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/4892/imagejru.jpg


----------



## emera35

Crowned I love dr. Seuss! The room looks so nice :) you've done such a good job making is cosy and homely, I wouldn't have guessed you were renting! You must be so pleased with it :) I have to say I think kids get the best bedrooms ;)

WT I meant to say how amazing your bump is, it does look like you have some invisible helper holding it up! Fab! :D I'm dead jealous seeing as mine just hit the floor :haha:

I can't sleep, I got all angry with my knitting as I kept having to undo it due to mistakes so now I'm all twitchy! Oops! Ah well chilling out with some music an bumpy is being very wiggly :)


----------



## emera35

Ooh City that sleepsuit is adorable! Lovely clothes, good ol' Storky! :dance:


----------



## citymouse

Crowned, your nursery is adorable!

Emera, I'm sure all of our bumps will hit the floor, just consider yourself a trendsetter! 

Found this on another thread, it's soooo funny (to me, at least)--had to share:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-breastfeeding-shawl-covers.html#post15464274


----------



## blessedmomma

lol mouse!!!! DH was cracking up too. :haha:

emera- bump has def dropped :winkwink: mine did a couple weeks ago and i have so much pressure on my pelvis and thighs, boo! at least i can breath easier though

love all the bumps, nurseries and ss gifts :flower: 

here is my bump pic from today...


----------



## KellyC75

37 weeks today :happydance: & im feeling truly the size of a watermelon! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Kelly, our first full-termer! 

That is TERRIFYING! (Edit: and wonderful, LOL!)

:shock:

Laddies, think about it! Very soon, WE are going to be the ones having babies, instead of just comparing symptoms... craaaaazy!


----------



## KellyC75

Almost time for :cake: Nearly at 20,000 posts!!! :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Well, damn, if I go to bed now I'll come back in the morning and you guys will be at 20,300 or something. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> Well, damn, if I go to bed now I'll come back in the morning and you guys will be at 20,300 or something. :rofl:


So true! :lol:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!! Rapidly approaching 20000!!!

Kelly - love your new watermelon avatar ha ha...and full term omg...congrats!!!!! Whats your c section date again

crowned - love your nursery....so sweet

mouse - ss gift is fab.....another success....so pleased we did this ladies your doggie sooooo cute

Glow - i watched both prev obem seriesbut may go back and watch online 

emera - february fritata..ha ha....love it

afm apparently more snow for us tonight :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

*Crowned *- love the nursery, especially that chair you've covered! If you hand painted all those pictures you're amazing!
*Citymouse* - love the secret stork!:thumbup:
*WT* - what an amazing room! I had the hospital tour last night, and your room looks the same size as the rooms that 2 people share post natally!:flower:
*FT* - DH got a text about Capello 10 minutes into the tour, so that was the end of him paying any attention. :dohh:
*Kelly* - congrats on being full term, wow!

The tour... well turns out hospital only has 2 birthing pools at the moment:nope:, I thought they had more but they've not finished the renovations (when there will be 6) and March is apparently going to be busy so in for a fight! I've only mentally prepared for a water birth, guess i'll have to consider other options. You have to share a room if you move up to the post natal ward, but it's £50 overnight for a private room which is a no-brainer. I really don't want to be sharing the room with some chav:haha: - and I can say that's more than a distinct possibility in my hospital. On the tour last night there was a room with 2 women - one had about 6 visitors, the other 10, and one relative had brought a McDonalds in with her - i don't think it was for the mum! We're not expecting any visitors in the hospital (unless for some reason i'm kept in) and really don't want to have to lie there watching someone else fill the room!

And mid post my secret stork arrived... from overseas! I'm so excited, off to open it!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

OMG... I LOVE IT!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:

Thanks sooooooooo much stork!! :hugs:

Will post a photo shortly. I even like the extensive range of stamps on the envelope:haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Kelly - happy FULL TERM :happydance:

Crowned - Nursery is gorgeous!! 

Loving all the SS gifts...agree with Mitch was such a nice idea :thumbup:

Ooooo exciting Lozza...get the pics up asap :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh Lozza - SS arriving mid post - how apt is that????!!!! Cant wait to see what you got....and overseas too. Might be the first that has arrived with someone from another country :happydance:

Our hospital doesnt do tours and I wonder whether they do private rooms.....really fancy one too but unsure how to find out. Does say on internet and wonder whether I call them. Our hospital only has one birthing pool so expecting to be disappointed :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> OMG... I LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks sooooooooo much stork!! :hugs:
> 
> Will post a photo shortly. I even like the extensive range of stamps on the envelope:haha:

PIC!!!!! Very appropriate for what may be the 20000th posting :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

Ah, so exciting! So many posts! 

AFM, I'm at home today as I didn't sleep last night and have been having wicked BHs since lunchtime yesterday. Nothing seems to be shifting the, but they're not getting any more painful or closer together or anything so I've taken the day to lie on the sofa! 

I'm loving the SS gifts and I can't wait to get mine! 

X


----------



## emera35

Mitch give the hospital a bell! They pretty much all have side rooms, for people who need to be in isolation and most places seem to have a pay by the night policy if they aren't all full for medical reasons. Its worth checking out! I spent 7 days on a 4 bed bay, and it wasn't great. All the other women snored loudly, and the babies woke up one at a time, so every 30 mins someone would cry, except Roh who didn't cry for a week or so unless you were messing with him. I barely got any sleep in the week or so I was there! Was knackering! Not to mention other peoples older kids spending most the day there, which I can understand sort of, but someone else's whinging bored 6 year old isn't what you need all day on no sleep! That said, if I had to do it again for a few nights, I'd cope! Earplugs lads, pack them! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I will give the hospital a call today....dont want to sound all stuck up about it though :haha:

Emera - congrats on being our 20000th post!!!!!!!!!!

AND my bubba has HICCUPS!!! You never get bored of it do you :kiss:


----------



## emera35

Hiccups are funny! :haha:

Ooh was I 20,000?? How exciting! :dance:


----------



## lauraclili

Hiccups are brilliant!


----------



## lozza1uk

:cake: for the 20,000th post Emera!

Here's my stork present... the book is so cute! I'm a massive book lover and so this is my first baby book to go on my new shelf! Love that "Z" is for "Zamboni" - those big machines that clean ice rinks... going to have a very advanced child!!
 



Attached Files:







secret stork.JPG
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mitchnorm

Sooooo cute Lozza......:happydance:


----------



## emera35

Aww how lovely! This stork of ours has good taste!! :)


----------



## lauraclili

Very good taste! I love that we did the secret stork. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING LADS!*

*Crowned* - WOW fab nursery! Cant believe those bits are hand painted, very talented! :)

*Rashy -* FAB SS present, its lush! x ps. that BF shawl is great... perhaps* emera *could knit us all one? :haha:

*Blessed *- great bump, defo grown :hugs:

*Lozza - *That sucks about the birthing pools hun, but fingers crossed. Just start considering how you want to labour IF your on a bed. Im beginning to think about that too - just in case. we can think together :hugs: NOW lets see that SS pres! :hugs:

*Hospital rooms*
am i the only one who is kinda looking forward to being on a shared ward? Im keeping private rooms in mind just in case.... but kinda leaning towards the ward? I will be honest though - i live in the countryside and we dont have many ''chavs'' around here... so maybe thats why! :haha: BUT if i have a c-sec and have to stay more than one night, then yer - defo private room is preference!

*EDIT: LOZZA* - such a great SS present!!
is anyone else suprised by how well weve all done with a £15 limit???? :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Question ladies....have you all got bumpers for your cots? Most of the photos I have seen have them.....I bought a reduced M&Ps set, its gorgeous and it had bumper, quilt (I know I cant use til baby older), curtains, tiebacks, lampshade, blanket, sheet etc. Anyway I put the bumper one just to see what it looked like and it only goes around the top and partial sides....see attached link

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-bedtime-hugs-nursery-pack/773103800/type-i/

My question is that when baby is tiny and going feet to foot she is not going to be up that high....do I need a bumper that goes all the way around as well....was thinking of one of these breathable ones. I would worry about baby banging head....and at least these are neutral for early months.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Safe-Dream...f=sr_1_1?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1328782938&sr=1-1

Thoughts Please?? :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - i have a bumper JUST like that which is a gift from my sister. im afraid i cant help as im still undecided. I *think* im going to use it on the small crib.... and get a breathable one for when baby goes into the bigger cot.

Im afraid there is soooo much conflicting info on bumpers that 50% will say one thing, 50% another.... so annoying.


----------



## lozza1uk

I've not bothered with bumpers, but that's more because I haven't really decided on a theme yet. Might get some once we finalise the nursery once the baby's here.

FT - i've posted a picture above!

Waula/Missy - I also meant to say i've bought a few basics from M&S and they've washed really nicely. Surprised how cheap they were too!


----------



## firsttimer1

whooohooooooo i just counted and i have 15 actual work days left :happydance:

roll on Thurs march 1st... my last day! :dance:


----------



## emera35

We never used a bumper at all, no particular reason why. I thought about getting one but never got round to it :shrug: I guess from that I'd say they aren't really necessary. Roh never banged his head, often he'd stick his arms and legs through the bars, but if they were caught he just woke up and took them out, or woke me up to take them out for him, he never hurt himself. 

FT I could totally knit everyone a nursing shawl! They'd probably be ready for your grandchildren! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> whooohooooooo i just counted and i have 15 actual work days left :happydance:
> 
> roll on Thurs march 1st... my last day! :dance:

Like we are doing alot of work at the moment :haha::haha:

in fact I am being quite productive.....although probably putting in half my usual number of hours.

last day for me 24th Feb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I can't imagine how you're still at work! I've been off since 23 weeks. My brain just stopped working. 

I feel yuk today. Tired and achy.


----------



## Glowstar

I finish work 2 weeks today......23rd February...CAN'T WAIT!!! :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

I've still got 13 "working" days left if I ignore today (taken a day's holiday tomorrow):cry: Last day 29th Feb, can't wait!

I've actually been given bits of work to do which is good because the days go faster, and fortunately not got too much that i can't get on here!


----------



## lauraclili

I was supposed to finish tomorrow... But now I'm supposed to finish on 1 st march. However, if these BHs don't calm down I don't think I'll make it that far!


----------



## wondertwins

*Happy Thursday, Lads!* (It is Thursday, right? The days sort of run together in here.)

*HAPPY 20,000!!!* Holy cow we're chatty. 

*City*- Your stork present is so cute and made even cuter by the addition of your pup in the pic.

*Lozza*- That's an awesome stork present!!!

I don't know what I'm more excited about... getting my stork present or my partner getting theirs. :)

*Emera*- Hiccups are pretty funny. I have NSTs several times a day and the boys are determined to make them as difficult as possible -- sometimes kicking the monitors and sometimes being so noisy that nothing can be heard. Last night, Baby A was hiccuping when the nurses were trying to measure his heartbeat. So the monitor sounded something like this: woosh, woosh, HICK, woosh, woosh, HICK. Naughty boy!

*FT/Mitch*- I have bumpers in the boys' beds, but honestly I don't think they serve any real purpose/harm. They're just cute. I'll probably take them off for the first several months just to be safe, but after the boys are mobile enough to roll about freely, I'll put them back in.


----------



## MsCrow

Yay for finishing work in two weeks! Surely after that we can get together for lunch?

I bloody hate bumpers and think they're a waste of space and time. But, I am all for economy of time and just see them as something else to clean and faff with. I'm sure there are absolutely fine and logical reasons to use them and I sound like I have sour grapes. I don't, they're just not for me.

I am having a hassled day already, too much going on and feeling totally fed up. I currently hate my life and the conflicts of priorities.

35 weeks today, I guess I should be pleased. I just feel shit scared and worried I won't get everything done. Don;t even talk to me about a nursery. We don't have one, I have no idea when the builder will come. I give up. I am complete failure.


----------



## lauraclili

MsCrow said:


> Yay for finishing work in two weeks! Surely after that we can get together for lunch?
> 
> I bloody hate bumpers and think they're a waste of space and time. But, I am all for economy of time and just see them as something else to clean and faff with. I'm sure there are absolutely fine and logical reasons to use them and I sound like I have sour grapes. I don't, they're just not for me.
> 
> I am having a hassled day already, too much going on and feeling totally fed up. I currently hate my life and the conflicts of priorities.
> 
> 35 weeks today, I guess I should be pleased. I just feel shit scared and worried I won't get everything done. Don;t even talk to me about a nursery. We don't have one, I have no idea when the builder will come. I give up. I am complete failure.

Absolutely not! There's no way you're a failure msC. you've just got loads going on n your life and stressful stuff has a habit of all coming along at once. 

You'll be an amazing mummy when your baby comes and I know for one that you're not the only one who is bloody petrified of the thought of the baby arriving. 

As for the nursery, my mum pointed out to me that you don't need one anyway. Apparently my brother happily slept in a drawer while the house was being done up. 

Sending you a whole skip load of positivity and hugs, Honey. And I'm sooo up for lunch in a couple of weeks! 

X


----------



## lozza1uk

MsC - can't word it better than Laura, so just :hugs:

Let's get lunch arranged so we have something else to look forward to. Laura - are you the LF on facebook? If so then all us NW people are on there, so i'll send a message on there to save it getting lost here.


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaaw MsCrow - sounds like you have a big dose of the hormones today...sorry and big :hugs:. We all go through days like that and hitting a big milestone of 35 weeks is bound to unsettle you. I go from being exciting to completely sh*tting myself to be honest....on a regular basis. And dont worry about nursery....i sort of feel that we have done it far too early...stuff to keep clean and dust free....he/she will be in the moses basket / crib next to your bed for up to 6 months anyway so it wont get used too much. You have plenty of time and are not a failure.

Girls in Manchester area!!??? Get that lunch sorted....Crow is in need of a big feed and more than a virtual hug

:flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

awwww so i finish work last :cry: and there i was all excited! :( Im writing loads of training pamphlets at the mo and its doing my head in - cant concentrate :( and i should have a LOAD of workbooks arriving on monday for marking and accredidation..... BOO!!!!!
Rant over. :haha:

mscrow and missy... you both sound like you need a good hug... so here you go... :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

lozza1uk said:


> MsC - can't word it better than Laura, so just :hugs:
> 
> Let's get lunch arranged so we have something else to look forward to. Laura - are you the LF on facebook? If so then all us NW people are on there, so i'll send a message on there to save it getting lost here.

Yup, that's me! :D


----------



## lauraclili

Argh!! Just received my SS prezzie! It's brilliant! Thank you so much stork! I'll post a pic 
After when I'm by. Proper computer and not hanging out on my tablet? 

Xx


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> Argh!! Just received my SS prezzie! It's brilliant! Thank you so much stork! I'll post a pic
> After when I'm by. Proper computer and not hanging out on my tablet?
> 
> Xx

We want pics......:happydance:

Can you tell whether overseas or UK?? Exciting that they are all arriving now


----------



## lauraclili

Mine was definitely from.... Overseas! :D


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> Argh!! Just received my SS prezzie! It's brilliant! Thank you so much stork! I'll post a pic
> After when I'm by. Proper computer and not hanging out on my tablet?
> 
> Xx
> 
> We want pics......:happydance:
> 
> Can you tell whether overseas or UK?? Exciting that they are all arriving nowClick to expand...

It was such a brilliant idea - was it Joanna's? I know she organised it but can't remember who came up with the idea! Whoever it was, they're a genius:hugs:. It's so nice to have something to remember BnB by in years to come. We should win some sort of prize for being the chattiest thread ever:haha:, and I bet this is the first secret stork!

NW girls - i've sent a long rambling message on FB to organise lunch.


----------



## Glowstar

MsCrow - we will 100% do lunch!!! 

1st of all you do NOT need a nursery. All you need is YOU! nothing else! we don't have a nursery, just a corner of the room. 

Maybe it's time to really give up work and put you and baby first???


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> Argh!! Just received my SS prezzie! It's brilliant! Thank you so much stork! I'll post a pic
> After when I'm by. Proper computer and not hanging out on my tablet?
> 
> Xx
> 
> We want pics......:happydance:
> 
> Can you tell whether overseas or UK?? Exciting that they are all arriving nowClick to expand...
> 
> It was such a brilliant idea - was it Joanna's? I know she organised it but can't remember who came up with the idea! Whoever it was, they're a genius:hugs:. It's so nice to have something to remember BnB by in years to come. We should win some sort of prize for being the chattiest thread ever:haha:, and I bet this is the first secret stork!
> 
> NW girls - i've sent a long rambling message on FB to organise lunch.Click to expand...

I think it might have been me....well initially I was talking about Secret Santa stuff and said it was too late for us...but maybe baby pressies was a good idea....I definately mentioned Secret Stork as a name and there it stuck :thumbup:.....

Love that everyone is involved and has been so dedicated to it.....but must say it wouldnt have happen without Joanna fantastic organisational skills....she is a star :flower:...working like clockwork (so far) for 20 people in te far reaches of the world is no mean feat


----------



## MissyBlaze

Awwww, i wish i'd joined in. I love presents. I got a delivery today but it was a boring uni book. 

i dreamed that i was FTs midwife last night, it was exciting!

Oh and mrsc, i don't have a nursery either, just a back room with loads of crap piled up!


----------



## lauraclili

Lozano, I've replied!


----------



## emera35

MsC :hugs: everyone is right! First, you'll be a fab mum! Second, if you think I'm not shitting myself, then you are mistaken! We are all crapping it I'm sure! :shock: I'm surrounding myself in positivity and trying to keep my mind off the fact that labour, and therefore looking after another tiny helpless person are VERY close! However, it is truely as wonderful as it is terrifying, and having had that experence before I guess it helps me stay calm :) Thirdly, you really don't need anything for a newborn. Somewhere enclosed for them to sleep (drawer/cardboard box/whatever) and a flat surface somewhere to change their nappies/clothes (ie. The floor!) Layer a few towels if you don't want to scrub the carpet alot mind! Heating and running water are handy too, but as a lot of people in the world can demonstrate, not essential!
Sorry you are having a tough time,:hugs: when there is so much going on n life it can be so hard to see how you'll ever get it done. I was given great advice years ago: If you were trying to eat an elephant, you wouldn't even consider trying to eat it whole! You'd cut little bits off and eat them one by one. Life is exactly the same. Just tackle things one little problem at a time, then it gets a lot easier. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - thats weird... as last night i dreampt that i was labour and then Digs was here!! Maybe you WERE my mw in it :haha:

Urgh. Im currently writing about Infection Control. Whooop-e-do.

Laura - get that SS photo up :dance:


----------



## Glowstar

Can anyone shed some light on this......

Last night MIL phoned me on my mobile. We happily chatted for half an hour but when she hung up and I went to move my arm/hand away from my ear I couldn't move my arm :shock: It was like my arm had a cramp/spasm and it took me ages while wincing in pain to move my arm. All night my left arm felt like I'd just had a really big injection or someone had given me a dead arm :shrug: Today it's still aching, especially when I try to straighten it :shrug:

Any ideas?


----------



## emera35

Missy, ace dream! :haha:

I dreamt last night (when I eventually slept) that I couldn't get out of the house so called an ambulance and that when they arrived it was my friend there and she delivered the baby. I was really embarrassed!
Wouldn't be so bad, but my friend really is a paramedic and has delivered several babies recently!!! :wacko: hope its not a premonition! Would be pretty embarrassing! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh Glow I dont have a clue....probably just a cramp. Get plenty more fluids down you and keep it on the move gently to loosen it. If it still hurts later / tomorrow I would give doc / mw a call:hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

Wow I read every post since yesterday feeling proud of myself . Had a good chat with dh about labour and stuff we have decided we will take advice from Dr s but ultimately we will make decisions about the birth I think it's important to stick up for yourself sometimes so having a plan in advance is good. Dr s get a bit surprised when you do it though


----------



## KellyC75

Firstly, I cant remember who said it but :hugs: To the person worried about not being organised or having a nursery.....

If it makes you feel better............

my LO arrives 2 weeks tommorow & I have nothing, literally zilch, not one item of clothing, or even a car seat! :help:

I am also moving 4 days before she is born :wacko: 



mitchnorm said:


> Kelly - love your new watermelon avatar ha ha...and full term omg...congrats!!!!! Whats your c section date again

Thankyou :flower: My csection is 24th :baby:



firsttimer1 said:


> roll on Thurs march 1st... my last day! :dance:

:yipee: Congrats & 1st March is my LOs due date! :winkwink:



mitchnorm said:


> last day for me 24th Feb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

:wohoo: Congrats & 24th Feb is when my LO arrives! :baby:


----------



## loolindley

I have read so much, but remember so little!!!!

Kelly - Happy full term!!! The first one of us :happydance: :cake: 

crowned - love your nursery! Those drawings are great. I love Dr Seus!! I especially like that your guests are going to enjoy the room too!!! 

The SS presents are AMAZING!!!!!!!! Mine was not cute whatsoever, and am regretting my choice a bit, but my lady hasn't posted a pic, so thats ok!!! :rofl:

Glow - I think the main issue is that you managed to talk on the phone to your mil for half an hour. Crazy!!!!!! 

emera - anything to report? I was holding my breath that you were going to go in today!!!! How exciting!!!! I love the 'nursery' btw. That is all that we can do, dedicate a set of drawers and a corner for the crib, but its enough I think!

MsC - :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*glow*.... no idea :shrug: :hugs:

*emera*.... i too woke up (like loo) wondering if today would be the day for you.... i prob will until your little womb raider busts out :rofl:

*mmm...* im going to go back through the thread and check who has had their SS pressies... as im pretty sure mine should have arrived with the person by now! :wacko:


----------



## emera35

Sorry Loo, nothing to report as yet! My mum is going to try and come for the weekend tomorrow assuming the snow isn't too much of an issue! I've been resting all morning still have a lot of low down pressure, but who knows how long this will last? Could be weeks for all I know! 
Also a corner of the room with drawers + basket is more than enough! :) no totally how we wll fit the cot in the space when it comes to it. We'll have to though, its the only space we have free!


----------



## loolindley

SELF PITYING POST BELOW.

Will put it in a spoiler, as I'm sure you are all fed up of them coming from me by now...


Spoiler
Ok, so a pretty horrible 24 hours for me. Bare with me because I'm sure once I write it all down here it wont be as bad as it has felt, and I'll appologise in advance for the huge dose of self pity...

So yesterday lunchtime after a bad phonecall from my solicitors, I started having a little cry. My Dad came in and said (grumpily) "Louise, you have to STOP getting so stressed about it" So I snottily and tearfully replied "I _want_ to stay calm, but I just cant get a grip. He responded with something unsympathetic to which I told him that he "doesn't f**king understand" (I know, how teenage does that sound?) and we just decended into a yelling match.

I decided to get out, so grabbed a hoodie and the dogs and drove to the park where I cried in the car for an hour before going and hobbling round the park in the freezing cold for 2 hours.

When I returned home, no one was speaking to me (Al was working), so I just went and sat in my room. When Al got home we went to the hospital tour, came home, ate tea in silence and we went and watched a film on the lap top in the bedroom.

This morning I thought things would be easier, but no. I woke up to find the dog had pee'd, but no one had bothered to clean it up or let me know, so I had to start scrubbing the carpet.

I then had to walk round to SW by myself in the freezing rain (even though my Mum had drove round there and back) and was nearly in tears by the time I got there (I lost 2.5lbs by the way), and when I got home, my parents were out. They are back now, but Dad is giving me the silent treatment and slammed a door in my face.

I ended up skipping lunch and my afternoon fruit snack yesterday, and lunch again today because I don't want to go downstairs and feel worse and I just can't stop crying.

I've got my last ante natal this afternoon, and just hope I can get through it without making a fool out of myself by being emotional.

Feeling so sorry for myself it's untrue. I'm in half a mind about going back to Wales for a few weeks, but don't know if I can cope by myself (especially as we have packed EVERYTHING), and wondering if we can put off the rewire/damp proofing/ kitchen and decorating in the new house and just live in it as is until my parents go to France for the Summer and we can stay here whilst it is completed.

I love my parents to bits, but for some reason we just can't live easily together. Ive never had a problem with my Dad though, it's usually my mum and me that spark :cry: 

I'm freaking out big time about post natal depression, and even worried that I could be suffering from pre natal :shrug:

I've got to go now and get to the class.

Thanks for listening, xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Ok Loo - Breath honey :hugs:

First of all, you are under immense pressure right now. You have up rooted yourself whilst in the final throws of pregnancy....and probably the most important and hormonal time of your life. I am quite sure your parents are trying to be understanding and I'm sure they do understand. Remember though...this is as hard for them as it is for you ie; they're not used to you living there and I am quite sure that ALL of you feel like your space has been invaded when especially for YOU right now what you need is your OWN space :hugs:
I don't think it matters how old you are....moving back in with family when you are your own independant person is HARD at any age and the dynamics of child/parent never really change! 

When you come back from ante-natal. Have a word with your Dad....explain that you are just finding everything really difficult at the moment and explain why. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo* - 

firstly, enjoy your class... you WILL hold it together :hugs:

secondly - stop using spoilers. we all care about you and you do not need to feel bad or ashamed about coming on here to let it all out :hugs: we WANT to hear it... even if we can only offer an ear and virtual hugs x

thirdly - parents make us ALL behave like teenagers. nothing new there lol xxx is there anything you can do to keep yourself out of the house during the day? Its soooo tough. You obviously feel like you have no space and thats not healthy. DONT consider going back to wales tho - it would be too stressful amongst the chaos. 

I know your worried about depression but you need to remember that your currently in a VERY stressful situation which is NOT a true reflection of your day to day normal life. ANYONE in your current situation would be pulling their hair out. Start taking things hour by hour.


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh Loo :hugs:...there is no need to write every thing down in a spoiler...I bet every one on here opened it up and wants to help and offer advice. 

What can I say.....well obviously you had a very upsetting call with the solicitors and maybe your dad (and mum) dont really understand exactly how this is affecting you. You feel bad invading their space.....putting more urgency into the move for you. They are probably quite happy having you both around (probably like the company) but dont understand after years of living away from them and mixed with hormones how it is making you feel. :hugs: I understand how things can descend into a slanging match when you are just so overwhelmed by it all. Your dads feelings are probably hurt and he probably doesnt know how to help you or make it right again.....I would suggest a sit down as s family together when Al is around and just say sorry and get all the issues out in the air.....explain how the house situation mixed with pregnancy is making you feel right now and maybe they will give you more of a break. They probably just dont realise how on the edge you are right now.....some parents just dont understand...they just think baby on way, house going through, hubby in new job.....why is she soooo ungrateful. :wacko: I think a good house meeting to air everything.....i think you will find he apologises too.

Clear the air Loo.....its the only thing you can do.....

p.s. congrats on the 2.5lbs :happydance: and big :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Meant to say...when I finish in a couple of weeks we can always take the mad 'cockers' for a walk...if you are up to it of course :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh man, all you northern birds making these meet up plans... BOO! mind you, i couldnt join in anyway with my funky hip :haha:

just had to order more RLT... didnt realise how quickly i was getting thru it LOL x im taking a leaf out of Loos book and having a healthy lunch (BOOO!) salad with salmon..... maybe i will be naughty and chuck in a piece of bread... HA! 

Ive still got a consultant appt booked for wednesday.. the consultant booked me in to see him when i was measuring 6 weeks ahead, but only cos of how anxious i was.... im now only measuring 2 weeks ahead and im actually not anxious about it at all anymore... so is it wrong that i keep the appt?? MW said to keep it as may as well.. :shrug: it will replace the 36 week GP appt.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - I know i've offered a thousand times, but i do mean it... pop round any time! I may still be technically working, but i'm at home and only really doing 2-3 hours a day! 
You're only 10-15 minutes away by car and even the dogs are welcome (as long as they don't wee on _my_ carpet too!). I have a massive supply of decaff tea in, and no cakes or biscuits to help with SW! (Congrats on the 2.5lb loss btw!)

Moving house is stressful, never mind with the hormones floating around, plus you get used to your own space. I love being with my parents, but after 4 days at Christmas I was ready to head home. I agree with Mitch, have a good clear the air conversation with them. My advice would also be to apologise, whether you think it's needed or not. Someone has to make the first move and sounds like it might not be your parents that do so this time!


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza is right....hit the nail on the head...someone has to make the first move and apologise (I think they will too) and much as it pains me....I am sooo stubborn that it typically wouldnt be me. But I am sure you are not like that :haha:

Seems like MsCrow and Loo are going to be well looked after over the next few weeks and months with the NW crew :happydance:

FT - I agree - very jealous :cry:


----------



## lauraclili

Loo, I'm sorry you're feeling poo. I can't really say more than the others have already said (other than to agree with them) but I think clearing the air will help a lot. 

xxx

So... my SS prezzie! I love it, the most gorgeous patchwork quilt! 

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 09-02-2012 at 13.32 #2.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## firsttimer1

*Laura,* omg i LOVE patchqork quilts! amazing pressie! :)

*EDIT*: so this is what i get for being healthy. Fish splatter stain down my top. This would NEVER have happened if i had stuck to monster munch.


----------



## lozza1uk

Laura - wow that's lovely! Has your stork made that?!


----------



## lauraclili

Yes! My bump is such a lucky bump!


----------



## mitchnorm

Laura - thats a lovely gift....homemade and very personal love it:happydance:

Thats it..... your stork is making all us mamas one of those AND Emera is knitting us all shawls...happy days :haha:

FT - Leftover curry for lunch for me.....not at all healthy :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

im still hungry :(


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies just popping by - im still under the weather

Feeling so on egde and tearful all the time - being on mat leave is making it worse - my hubbys jsut had a go at me and said i should speak to my midwife but i dont know what to say and dont think i can talk through the tears

On top of it my maternity pay has been completely mucked up and im sat here in tears not even sure i know myself why im crying

sorry to just drop in and be so down


----------



## mitchnorm

Vitfa - there seems to be alot of that around today on here....a couple of girls are feeling a little down and stressed out.....we all go through it...I am sure it is completely normal. Are you getting out and about a bit even for walks / shops / see friends / family? That will probably really help to try and fill your days with stuff except worrying about things to come.......

I have days like that too so dont worry about coming on here to vent your thoughts...thats what we are here for :hugs:

Has your employer mucked up mat leave / pay? If so, get on the phone to them and try and get it sorted...at least you'll feel a little more in control 

Big :hugs: though x x


----------



## Glowstar

Oh dear those pregnancy hormones are really kicking in for a lot of people today :wacko:

:hugs: Vitfa - speak to your midwide :hugs:

Laura - loving the homemade SS...how personal is that!


----------



## MissyBlaze

*Loo*, you poor thing, I had an almost identical conversation with my dad when I was buying my first house (and i couldn't even blame the extra stress on hormones). Antenatal depression IS a real thing and if you're worried maybe you should ask your midwife about it, however I do think that its due to the stress of moving and living with the parents! Your family really could try and be a bit more sympathetic and remember what you're having to do here, whilst making a whole new human being. 

My parents just took me to ASK for lunch. It was nice. I love food.

Oh and Homebase have refunded me! I think!


----------



## em2656

Well that'll be a full house of complications then! Thankfully it was the specialist team that saw me today for the Mri and not just a technician. The doc was great and showed us all the images and talked us through them. It definately looks like placenta Accreta as well as placenta previa and so now the planning begins between the different surgical teams as to what to do with me and when. Very scary times, but at least we're being well looked after.
Obviously my safety and that of little miss is what's most important, but I'm absolutley gutted that I'll have to have a general anesthetic and will not only miss the birth and feel groggy for a couple of days, but I'll miss OH meeting his daughter for the first time. Absolutely gutted!

Em xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh no em! What has the placenta adhered to? is it your bladder? Nightmare! Do you know when they will do the CS?
Hugs
xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, 

Would have been on here earlier but I guess the site when down for a bit and this is the first chance I've got to catch up. 

Crowned - love the nursery pictures, your yellow wall colour is very similar to mine. Love the dr. seuss murals, very talented.

SS presents - love everything you've all been getting. Can't wait for mine to arrive :) 

Lozza - I think the idea for ss come from a bunch of us, I think Mitch mentioned one thing and then the idea kinda grew from there. But it was a collective idea from us all at the time, I wanted to tweak it so it would work for everyone. I hope it has done that for us all as it seems like everyone has loved their gifts and had fun buying a gift for their partner. I had fun choosing partners and love that I'm the only know who knows everyone's partners. I'll make the big reveal in a few weeks once everyone has got their gift. 

FT - Your not the last one to finish work. I'm not done until March 16th - so I still have 19 working days left :( So I will actually be 38 weeks pregnant at that point!! Everyone at work is also understanding if the baby comes earlier than that or if my doctor suggests that I need to stop working... but if all goes well I'll be here until March 16th.

Loo - Sorry your having such problems with your living situation. Maybe you should get a small stack of snacks for your room so you don't have to go hungry while avoiding going down to get food.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Em - sorry about how things have to go for the delivery of your little one but just remember that the doctors are doing things this way to make sure of the best outcome possible, a healthy mommy and baby :hugs:


----------



## em2656

Its grown through my previous c-section scar and so is now basically a part of the uterus wall. This therefore makes it impossible for it to come away after delivery and puts me a huge risk of heamorraging.
They will consent me for an emergency hysterectomy and do everything they can to try and prevent it, but I think from what the consultant was saying and showing us on the scan, I need to be prepared for it to come to that. 
As for what happens next, they're going to be having a meeting with all the relevant teams to discuss my case and put together a thorough plan during the next 2 weeks and then fill me in on the details and give me a date at my next scan appointment on the 23rd.


----------



## wondertwins

Very scary, Em. But I'm glad you're getting such good care. You'll have quite a story to share with your little miss some day about all the lengths you went to get her here safe and sound. :hugs:

Loo- Ditto what everyone else has said. Don't be so hard on yourself and massive hugs to you! :hugs:

Perhaps when we're done, Joanna can do a master post that includes a reference all the post numbers of SS pics. That would be fun! Of course, we'll need to keep track of our post numbers since we fly through pages these days.


----------



## loolindley

Thanks laddies.

Dad just got back from walking the dogs, so I am going to go and appologise to him whilst I am feeling brave enough.x


----------



## em2656

Thanks guys, I know it's what needs to happen and it might seem so irrelevant to some in comparison I'm just really dissappointed.

I know there is nothing else I can do and what will be, will be, it's just that moment when a Daddy gets to see his newborn baby for the first time....... it's such an incredible, intense and overwhelming moment and was one of the first things that I thought about and was looking forward to before we even fell pregnant. Especially as this is his first child too, I'm just sad I'll miss it.

Feels really silly given the huge risk to my life that should actually be worrying me, but I cant help it.

Sorry for these rather self indulgent posts lads.

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Thanks laddies.
> 
> Dad just got back from walking the dogs, so I am going to go and appologise to him whilst I am feeling brave enough.x

Good luck Loo.....:flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Em - :hugs: sounds like you are being really strong about everything and at least you have all the facts now.....glad you are getting the best care. I know its not an ideal situation but things will be fine....as long as you and your LO are healthy and happy thats the main thing :flower:


----------



## emera35

Em :hugs: I'm so sorry that your mri showed the worst case. :hugs: it must be so gutting not to have the birth experience to look forwards too, and having to recover from a major op too. Big huge :hugs: for you! On the plus side you are clearly being well cared for which means you and your OH will both get to enjoy your daughter together. :hugs:

General huge :hugs: to all the lads feeling down for various reasons, its hard enough being pregnant on its own, let alone when there is loads going on in life on top! Be gentle with yourselves all of you!

I'm feelng a bit sorry for myself too, OH and Roh have gone to the zoo for the afternoon and there is nothing I want to do more than be there with them. Instead I'm stuck here, it hurts to walk to the bathroom and the hospital just called to say I have thrush, joy of joys! On top of that I'm really crampy and feel like I might be starting with some contractions again so I can' even settle down for a snooze. Oh and I feel sick too, grumble grumble!
Bleh, hark at the grumpy pregnant lady, all sad cos she can't stuff herself with more crisps!! :haha: stupid hormones and slack pelvis!! :dohh:

Tell you what is cheering me up though, all the amazing SS pressies! Gorgeous! :dance: what a super bunch of lads to meet on here! I feel privileged to share my pregnancy (highs and lows) with all of you wonderful mamas!! :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

Em - wow scary times. Sounds like they have a good plan of action though :winkwink: Can you not get someone else to film LO's arrival and your OH getting to hold her? a family member maybe? or even a MW?
Looks like you might be next to have your LO :winkwink::hugs:

Loo - brave girl! :hugs:

WT - lovely to hear from you....you're doing a fab job keeping those little boys cooking in there :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

*Vitfa *- sorry, i wanted to reply earlier and then this site seemed to crash. Like someone else said, have a chat with your midwife, i'm sure they're used to it and will help you through the hormones. Hugs.

*Loo* - hope the apology went well!

*Em* - all sounds very scary, but at least they know and can look after you properly. I assume as you're under a general DH won't be in there with you, is there anyone else who can go with him to see your daughter for the first time and capture his reaction on a video? Sounds a bit daft, but at least you will perhaps get to see it that way. 

*Joanna* - you did an excellent job, can't wait for the big reveal!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Lovely thing to say Emera and totally agree thats how I feel about everyone on here :flower:

Please take it easy over there....you are doing soooo well holding onto that baby....I feel it will not be long before you are holding that LO :thumbup: soooo exciting x x

p.s. you think we crashed site ha ha


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - so the site DID crash... i was beginning to think it was my laptop lol x

a general :hugs: to all of you going through it at the mo...vitfa, emera, em (but im glad they are looking after you) and loo (be brave and update us).... :hugs:

emera- sorry if this is personal, but is thrush shown up in our urine samples then?? Im not very clued up about this stuff.

Im so tired.


----------



## citymouse

Emma, can you ask someone to videotape it (their meeting) for you? He'll probably be in the waiting room, so potentially someone could be here with him? :hugs: 

Loo, good luck with your dad! Don't spoiler your troubles around here, we are all here for each other. You are in such stressful circumstances, you poor thing!

MsCrow, the baby won't know if it's sleeping in a suitcase or a $1000 crib. All s/he will really want is to have its parents near. Don't worry!

Mitch, i went with a breathable bumper. Put it on yesterday... Right now my primary thought is, holy crap, changing the sheets in a crib is a lot of work... Especially with a massive bump to keep you from leaning over all the way!

AFM, crappy night of sleep. DH worked late, and when he got home I started to feel refluxy and barfy. And my throat is sore... And baby was poking, poking, poking me all night! I'm wondering if she changed positions or just had a growth spurt. And I kept having anxiety dreams about my SS not getting to its recipient! :rofl: SS stands for "sleepless stork" today!

Love the SS presents!


----------



## loolindley

Ok, done.

I appologised and explained how I was feeling, and how I couldn't control it. He told me that I can't lose it to the point where I am screaming at him. I said I would try my absolute best not to, but if I do get upset again, to just realise that I wouldn't be like that if I could help it.

I think the air has been cleared, if not the issue resolved completely. Probably about as good as I am going to get today.

Feel really empty and upset, I wish that Al wasn't working.

Northern Quarter laddies, I am really looking forward to meeting up. Lozza, thank you so much for offering to be there, and i will take you up at some point. I would just rather our first meeting would be on happy terms rather than snotty tearfull ones :haha:

Glow, if I can manage it, dog walking sounds like a plan! I start my physio on Tuesday, so hoping to walk away a new woman!

Thank you to all of you. Things arent so bad when you air them out on here :hugs:

In other news, I had my last class, and no one swapped numbers :shrug: Although we chatted and asked questions, I've not come away with any potential friends, which is a bit sad......

but........ when I was on my 2 hour waddle round the park yesterday (this involved a massive amount of sitting on benches looking very sorry for myself), a group of 3 women walked past and our dogs started playing. One of the women asked if I was pregnant :haha:, and we ended up having a good chat. They started a group meeting up every Wednesday at a local church hall, and basicly it came out of them suffering pnd and needing a bit of company and support. It has grown and grown, and seems to be more about parents meeting and doing something for them, rather than the sure start groups which are more children focused. They asked me if I wanted to come along, and I think it's a really good idea. It took me loads of courage to speak to a stranger like that, but I am really glad that I did!


----------



## citymouse

Good for you, Loo!

Things with your dad will settle, just give it a little time. You did a brave thing by apologizing!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

wondertwins said:


> Perhaps when we're done, Joanna can do a master post that includes a reference all the post numbers of SS pics. That would be fun! Of course, we'll need to keep track of our post numbers since we fly through pages these days.

I actually had thought about that, getting a collection of the ss pictures together so I could post them with the partner reveal but that would be quite a task lol. So if anyone has a better idea then maybe we could make it work.

Em - I'm sure you've got to be gutted with missing your OH holding your little girl for the first time... but perhaps you could do things the opposite way... maybe he can introduce you to your little girl once you wake up from the surgery, he will get to have the experience of seeing your face when you first meet her.


----------



## mitchnorm

Fantastic news Loo....that will be great to meet up with other women and no all centred around your babies will be a nice change too :happydance:. Regards your dad situation....I hope he was sort of understanding and that he accepted what you were going through :wacko:.....glad you spoke to him though :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

> In other news, I had my last class, and no one swapped numbers Although we chatted and asked questions, I've not come away with any potential friends, which is a bit sad......

Loo - our antenatal class wont be keeping in touch either as we didnt really get the time to get to know each other .... sucks really. 

but thats GREAT about meeting women in the park!!!

In Brackley there is this group of pram pushing women who all meet at 10am and go on an hours walk together (or something like that) - its £2 and arranged by the gym i think.... so maybe i will do that when my body is willing and will meet some nice new friends :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Aww, loo, that's so cute about the women in the park. Do you think you will go? They're not a scary cult are they?? I think your dad is being a bit harsh on you to be honest. Everyone knows that pregnant women are emotional, plus all the other stuff going on in your life!

ETA - the only person i'm keeping in contact with from NCT is a girl I used to work with so we have mutual friends anyway. It's weird because my friend from another area is super good friends with her girls now!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Thank you ladies - i suppose ive struggled throughout the pregnancy - ive always been a bit of a 'loner' so hard to chat to family and friends that i have - just had a nice chat with my MIL who is lovely and she has offered me batch rememdies again ( she is a practitioner in this) so think i will take her up on it - i think because birth is so close yet so far away - anyhow glad you ladies are here to listen and understand with no judgement

Mitch - yes they mucked it up - i changed my mat leave date and email confirmed it - waited 3 weeks for letter to which i phoned and phoned as no letter was arriving - phoned my employer today to be told no one changed it and if im lucky ill get paid on the 23rd of feb with the back money - the lady who is sorting it was a little aburpt to start with but was understanding in the end.

Loo - sorry to hear your situation hun - glad you got the air cleared with you dad though - hopefully things start looking up soon

Em - Hugs lovely - Defintely not ideal but if its best for LO - although im sure that doesnt make it easier 

Thanks again ladies

oh ps im desperate for my SS to get here - they are all amazing

x


----------



## mitchnorm

Just bought this.....will go perfect with my Winnie the Pooh new canvases that arrived this morning :happydance:

https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...gId=1500002951&langId=-1&productId=1501216063

Regards NCT ladies....I have exchanged numbers with a couple and one of the girls has set up a FB group for us.....I dont know how much we will keep in touch....everyone just focussed on getting LOs here. Plus they live scattered a bit around. I think I will see what happens with Sure Start locally after baby comes.....after I have got used to it myself :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Yea, I think I will definitely go! I'll just have to sift out the cult members!!! :haha:

Moving back to Stockport after being away since I was 18 is tougher than I thought. It's really hard meeting new people, and I've gotton lazy over the past 11 years and not pushed myself into any social situations that I haven't been comfortable with (mainly because the town I moved from is so close that everyone knows everyone and you just fit into that!). The hard thing (but best thing) is to force myself into talking to people when before I might have just put my head down.

If we are going to make a go of it here, then we both need to make some friends.

Em, can I just say that what you are dealing with at the moment is just off the scale, and you seem be coping admirably. I realise this is not the perfect birth that you dreamed of, but we know that you are going to be well looked after and as long as you and your lo are ok, that is the main thing. xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Changing the subject (but its OK, i'm changing it to cake...)

Emera - as cake expert (again), if i'm going to make this birthday cake, what shall I do? Just a victoria sponge with butter icing? Or a chocolate sponge? I want a cake with icing in the middle, and iced to some extent on the top that I can stick a candle in. And I need to some how make it between now and tomorrow at 4pm (but i'm out tonight and most of tomorrow!) ready to take to the hotel in a tin (where it won't be refridgerated).

thanks!


----------



## emera35

Vanilla or chocolate sponge will do you fine Lozza! Whichever you find easier really :thumbup: I find chocolatye copes better with icing in the mddle and vanilla sponge is better wittth jam :)

FT I had a cervical swab whilst in the delivery suite to check for infection, primarily strepB, so that was what showed the thrush. Surprised me as I'm not symptomatic :shrug:

Loo- well done you its hard meeting people! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*

add me to the ''having a bad day crew'' as my pelvis just went on the right side... AGAIN! it last went last thursday.... so maybe there is something about thursdays?! literally cant stand up at the mo GRrrrr.

I can put up up with this for a while longer but NOT till week 42.... so digs had better take after his mummy and have good time keeping!!! 

but my husband is amazing :kiss: not only is he taking me to see ''the king and i'' on saturday (for valentines), but he is also going to buy me some food out after watching the spurs game.... thats my man :cloud9:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Annoying FT! Stupid. 

Where are you all buying your RLT from?


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy - i live near a little independent health food shop, which doesn't help you. My tea's 48% raspberry leaf, hope that's enough! Came in a white box.

Loo - dogs & babies seem to be good ways to meet people! How nice of those ladies to come up for a chat.


----------



## firsttimer1

missy i bought my first pack from amazon but its the same as the one in holland and barretts... its this one (48% rasp leaf - not 30% as i first said, that was a typo) :https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/p...id=1511&searchterm=raspberry leaf tea&rdcnt=1 
(but i originally got 50 bags for £2.09)

but today i got Clipper ones as they are 50% and i wanted alot of them as will be drinking 3 cups a day next week onwards: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clipper-Or...4Y/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1328807742&sr=8-20

also... im hoping to have some teabags left for afterwards as apparently RLT also helps with shrinking the uterus nicely xxx


----------



## loolindley

How much EPO do we need a day?

Just realised i was going to start taking it today, but haven't bought any


----------



## loolindley

Also, FT, I have those Holland and Barrent RLT, but I'm sure it said on the box more than 30%...nearer to 50% I thought. I probably read it wrong though...


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo, these are the EPO i got (apart from i accidently chose the 1300mg ones!!!)

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=898&prodid=170&cid=18&sid=0

how long they last depends on how your going to take them.

Ive taken one orally since week 34.... i dont think i will ever insert ''down below'' though....

EDIT: loo - sorry that was a typo, they ARE 48% xxx


----------



## loolindley

Is it a case of the more EPO the better, or are we best sticking to 1000mg? What is it meant to do anyway? FT you are our resident tablet researcher!

And believe me, the only place I will be inserting these will be in my mouth!


----------



## firsttimer1

RLT - strengthens muscles of uterus
EPO - ripens cervix

Both said to help with the pushing/hard/yukky bit of labour.

have a read of this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html

also, if you search 'rasp leaf tea' and 'evening primrose oil' in search bar quite a few success stories come up!! it wont search if you put in RLT or EPO though :shrug:

anyway - you can get EPO in a smaller quantity on H&B website if your only going to take one a day.... but i think recommendation is 1x1000mg orally from (earliest) week 34 till week 38... then past week 38 you can take 3-4 capsules. Most people have one orally and insert one down below.

Like you im not putting ANYTHING down below (mainly as i dont want to risk infection) but will continue to take 1xEPO a day until week 38, then will prob up it to 2xEPO

xxx

PS. most articles say 1000mg so i would suggest sticking with that amount xxx


----------



## emera35

I started on RLT and EPO today, I'm only taking 500 EPO until 37 weeks then I'll up it. RLT I have organic loose leaf stuff, its pure, 100% uncut stuff! :haha: I tend to make it by the pint with some Manuka honey and a splash of Elderflower cordial then fridge it and have it with ice, yum :) starting on a pint a day for now ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, that sounds lush, i'll have one of those please!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Are you ladies just taking the EPO and drinking the raspberry tea because its something you've chosen to do or did your doctor/midwife recommend for you to do it? My doctor hasn't said anything regarding these things yet.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I am just because i'm cool. I've not even seen a doctor :)

I'm so stuck on pushchairs/travel systems. I find it so dull! I really need to get one though as we don't even have a car seat.


----------



## firsttimer1

ive chosen to do it joanna - but i must have researched it for about 3 weeks solid first :haha: when i asked my MW about it she simply said that the NHS cannot recommend herbal remedies... BUT that she can tell me she has had ladies in the past swear by it.. so that was enough for me :)

if you do searches on here you will find lots of threads by women who used it - you can then decide if its for you or not :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

I wish there was something i could take to make labour happen ON TIME :haha:

it seems :sex: is the way forward. Do you think we have to start having :sex: all the time now ''to build it up in our system'' :haha:


----------



## loolindley

No :sex: for me! Wouldn't want to upset the parents again :haha: (or really do it at all whilst my parents are in :sick:)

Joanna, it's a personal choice for me too with the RLT, though I have to say I have jumped on the bandwagon a bit with the EPO as though I knew I wanted to take it, today is the first chance I have read up on it.

Thanks for the thread FT. Very useful!


----------



## emera35

Joanna doctors will not likely ever recommend herbal remedies, mine refused to discuss it! Same as the MW refused to discuss taking Arnica tablets after the birth (do it lads!!) There is info out there though if you look, FT had a good link there :)

FT I'm pretty sure that :sex: is actually quite effective, and apparently oral just as much so. Semen is meant to help ripen the cervix whether internally or orally taken :haha: also I swear that it was having an orgasm the night before was what brought on my labour with Roh :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

im hoping to have a labour like this ladies.... 4 mins of pushing? YES PLEASE! SIGN ME UP! :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/875545-rlt-success-story.html

emera - so should we star :sex: all the time now... or can it not be ''built up''? :haha:


----------



## emera35

:rofl: FT I've no clue! :haha: we did it once and it was the first time for months, so, from my experience, no! :haha: 

And if my pushing phase is 4 minutes then that will be twice as long as last time :smug:

If I'm honest. Hope this time lasts a bit longer and is a bit less like a champagne cork popping out a bottle, but hey I'll settle for quick and stitches again if that's what's coming :lol: I'm a bit weird in that I hope my whole labour lasts a bit longer this time and is generally more relaxed and paced. There is a fast labour, and then there is scary!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I once had a really embarrassing shift with a VERY old, old school midwife. We saw a young couple who were overdue and she started talking about induction. It culminated in her explaining about :sex: which is fine. But she decided to do a demonstration, she got down on her hands and knees and slapped her own behind, demonstrating that it needed to be vigorous. 

Me and the couple nearly died. I went SO red.


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> :rofl: FT I've no clue! :haha: we did it once and it was the first time for months, so, from my experience, no! :haha:
> 
> And if my pushing phase is 4 minutes then that will be twice as long as last time :smug:
> 
> If I'm honest. Hope this time lasts a bit longer and is a bit less like a champagne cork popping out a bottle, but hey I'll settle for quick and stitches again if that's what's coming :lol: I'm a bit weird in that I hope my whole labour lasts a bit longer this time and is generally more relaxed and paced. There is a fast labour, and then there is scary!

I agree! I always think people underestimate how traumatic fast labours are! I want a medium one please.


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - i think i just peezed :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

hello laddies!!!!

loo, mrsc, vitfa, em, and anyone i missed- sorry for the rotten day going on :cry:

loo- how wonderful you are connecting and have some support in your community! :hugs:

i will be taking a class called the happiest baby on the block and DH is taking a daddy boot camp class where they pair veteran dads with rookie dads to learn baby care. 

here is a link to play a video of the hospital room i will be in. its at the bottom of the page if i do this right. looks fab to me!

https://www.via-christi.org/body_nobanner.cfm?id=3430&fr=true


----------



## firsttimer1

Blessed that looks lush... good choice! :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

wowza blessed! How jealous am I!


----------



## blessedmomma

honestly i dont think you can know if the RLT or EPO helps at all. if you take it, you dont know if your labor was better than if you didnt take it. you really cant compare with other women or even past labors because they really are all different. i know some women swear by it, but they dont know if they would have had the same experience without it, if that makes any sense. and women who took it but still had a hard time dont know how much worse it could have gone. i havent ever taken it til this pregnancy, but never pushed longer than an hr, and that baby was stuck sideways so he wasnt budging til he turned. i average about 30 minutes of pushing. i dont think they do any harm though. i also know the mind is very powerful and if you believe it will help, it very well could go how you believe it will. i have had a 14 hr labor and a 4 hr labor so i guess from my experience it just seems like anything can happen. mine havent gotten quicker each time either. also my two longest labor/pushing times i had stitches and my 3 quickest i had none, so that really can go either way too. my fastest was absolutely amazing, honestly i wouldnt mind another one of those!

im not taking epo just because Dh and i already dtd a couple times a week as it is and in the next week or so it will be nearly every night. i cant say for sure if this helps either, but it seems too. i might consider EPO if i wasnt so... ahem "active" :blush: with my DH already. and im doing the RLT this time but sticking to one cup a night and sometimes not even that since i have a chance for premature labor. i notice i have more BH the next day after having it. 

the human body is amazing and i really believe whether you take it or not you will be fine in labor. your body was designed to naturally do what its supposed to do even without any supplements.


----------



## citymouse

Am I the only person who hasn't noticed BH? That doesn't mean I'm not having them... Just that if I am, I'm not aware of it!


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Am I the only person who hasn't noticed BH? That doesn't mean I'm not having them... Just that if I am, I'm not aware of it!

Me!!!!!! I dont know if i am getting them at all.....have had some hardening of bump a couple of times (generally after dtd or been on my feet and walking around shops for a while)......not sure whether i should be noticing it :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

i'm the same rashy, not a single tightening! Ive had belly/bump ache, but not sure if they are bh or not :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! its a new low intervention hospital. has same as most the hospitals around here, all private rooms, queen sized beds, room service, etc, but its only 15 mins from my house. if i have any issues as it gets closer i will have to go to another one, but i hope not!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Great advice ladies on EPO and RLT - probably not for me, but who knows I might change my mind once I get very sick of being pregnant and want the baby to COME! lol. I think DH and I might just try DTD once we get a little closer, I'm still at 33 weeks, I want my baby in there a few more weeks before I start trying natural remidies to get him out. 

City - I haven't really gotten many BH before this week, just once in awhile. But in the last few days I've been noticing them more. Not really painful, just that your belly goes really hard for a few seconds... gets uncomfy. Maybe your BH are right around the corner since we are due around the same date.


----------



## firsttimer1

sounds great blessed x

rashy - my whole tummy goes hard sometimes so pretty sure thats a BH ... BUT sometimes im confused as think it may just be baby pushing outwards with their back :haha:

Joanna - yup it wont be for everyone hunni, but just to clarify EPO and RLT wont make baby come out or come quicker/on time... they just help with when you ARE in labour.

so far the only _fairly_ conclusive help to getting baby out on time seems to be :sex: ... i bet its not easy with a 40week bump :haha: (edit: and by fairly conclusive, i mean even that sometimes has no effect at all LOL)

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

not sure if its true, but i found an article before my last labor that said semen taken orally works 10x better to efface your cervix than putting it directly on your cervix. this makes my DH ecstatic.... although things aint going down like that at my house


----------



## firsttimer1

*lol blessed!* yup apparently its true.... but at the risk of TMI.... i dont think i will be doing that..... :sick: so good old fashioned :sex: it is :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Ha ha, Blessed... Not here, either. That hospital room is great! I'm especially jealous of the queen-size bed. That seems like such a nice thing for a family.

Thanks, all, glad to know I'm not the only BH-less laddie. The thing is, I feel like my belly's pretty tight a lot of the time, so it's figuring out the difference that has me stumped. I haven't had anything that leaves me breathless (except for, you know, walking :rofl: ).


----------



## blessedmomma

i will be completely by myself this time for labor so im really nervous. since we have a 2 yr old and almost 1 yr old that still need naps and a lot of attention, DH and i decided he will come up when he can. i have no one to be with me in labor and we have no one who can watch the kids while he is up with me. if i go into labor at night i will likely have to try driving myself or taking a taxi. not too happy about either. we dont want to throw the kids all out of whack and mess up their routines by getting them up in the middle of the night and dragging them anywhere or trying to make them be good for hours at a hospital. he is gonna come up with them between naps and some meals and bedtimes. its starting to feel overwhelming though. :wacko:


----------



## emera35

BH are funny old things! I never really thought I had them last time at all, except for the final week or so. Now I know what I'm looking/feeling for though I realise I had them a fair bit last time, and just never knew it. Those feelings like where it feels like baby is pushing its whole back outwards are probably BH, and if your whole belly feels hard/tight/ uncomfortable for a few seconds, that's likely BH too. They can also just feel like period pains. Loads of people never feel them at all. :shrug: either way as long as they don't seriously hurt, they are nothing to worry about ;)


----------



## emera35

Aww Blessed it sounds tricky! Do you not have a Doula network over there so that you could have someone with you to help you out all the time through the labour?
I have got my head round the idea that I might be alone for bits/all of my labour too. We have friends that will watch Roh, but most of them can be pretty flakey so there is no guarantee they will be around! My mum is about 2 hours away and will come when I call her, but with the weather like it is for now, who knows if it will actually be safe to drive? In my head I have accepted the possibility that OH might have to stay with Roh and i'll be alone. Slighly scary, but what else can you do? I'm sure we will manage though! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

UK ladies.... sky living HD.... ''my fake baby''..... im seriously weird-ed out :wacko:

i just had a good winge to DH about how i am SOOOO ready to meet Digs... i just hope i dont go 2 weeks overdue :brat:

edit: blessed - you cant drive yourself during labour hunni :nope: is there NO fmaily member who could come over :( :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Aw, laddies! We'll all be there with you in spirit!

I read something online about how the woman was experiencing BH when she thought she was feeling her baby move... that makes me wonder if I'm having them after all. Baby seems to be stretching a lot today. Perhaps she's just getting squished by the mean old uterus? Right now, she's punching just behind my belly button! 

I have to work out at 12:45... I'm tired just thinking about it! I think I'm getting the third tri sleepiness on a regular basis these days.


----------



## citymouse

FT, you need to think positively, LOL. If you keep posting about going overdue you're going to give the universe ideas! :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Blessed :nope: I feel sad that potentially you might be on your own! don't you have a close friend who can come and sit with you??

As for the Semen thing...never heard about orally being better :shrug: surely a MAN wrote that :rofl: will please my OH no end to hear that one :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

I had to give my bumpy a talking to before...he's REALLY strong :shock: and actually HURTING me when he moves :wacko: I keep getting the same movements.....feels like bum/head about 2 inches above my belly button...really pushing hard out....and then what feel like feet/hands down in my left groin area :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun, sounds silly but im glad you understand... even if its cuz you may be in the same boat! i have a brother in town, but he is single and BUSY. we tried to ask him with my 4th pregnancy and it didnt work out with his schedule, so not reliable. my sis is in town but she has 2 kids and her DH has 4 so 6 between the two of them. not too comfortable with asking her to add 5 more to her mix. we have doula and midwife services but our insurance doesnt cover them and we cant afford them. my mom has adopted my step sisters kid, she has just turned 4. my mom brought her to my last labor and tried to stay the whole time. i told her it was a bad idea as kids cant be expected to stay seated and quiet for hours on end imo. of course she got very bored and i felt horrible for her. so my mom kept telling her to sit back down and be quiet. it made for a stressful time. we have some friends, but they are either flakey like you said or our kids just dont really know them. our 2 youngest would throw a fit for sure if we tried to leave them with someone they dont know, not to mention stress us out even more. there really is no other way and i accepted that, but its really hitting me now.:(


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry ladies, im just grumbling today. i dont really have close friends that i could ask to stay with me. i have an aunt who could come, her kids are grown, but she drives me crazy. my only really close friend has 3 small kids and i wouldnt dream of asking her to find a sitter for her kids to come sit with me. she has an 18 month old, a 3 yr old, and a 2 yr old she adopted. love her to death and she would probably agree to come sit with me, but not gonna happen. i know how stressful it is to find a sitter so im not gonna do that to her and her kids. 

just feeling sorry for myself. im sure everything will be ok. i still sit and wonder about the what ifs. since i have low amniotic fluid many things could happen including a higher chance of needing an emergency section for several reasons. i wouldnt want to do that alone:nope:


----------



## citymouse

Glowstar said:


> I had to give my bumpy a talking to before...he's REALLY strong :shock: and actually HURTING me when he moves :wacko: I keep getting the same movements.....feels like bum/head about 2 inches above my belly button...really pushing hard out....and then what feel like feet/hands down in my left groin area :wacko:

Me, too! It's like she's doing karate or something. 

It's not what I would call painful, but it's unsettling. And it was definitely unpleasant to wake up to in the middle of the night!


----------



## citymouse

blessedmomma said:


> sorry ladies, im just grumbling today. i dont really have close friends that i could ask to stay with me. i have an aunt who could come, her kids are grown, but she drives me crazy. my only really close friend has 3 small kids and i wouldnt dream of asking her to find a sitter for her kids to come sit with me. she has an 18 month old, a 3 yr old, and a 2 yr old she adopted. love her to death and she would probably agree to come sit with me, but not gonna happen. i know how stressful it is to find a sitter so im not gonna do that to her and her kids.
> 
> just feeling sorry for myself. im sure everything will be ok. i still sit and wonder about the what ifs. since i have low amniotic fluid many things could happen including a higher chance of needing an emergency section for several reasons. i wouldnt want to do that alone:nope:

:hugs: Pray about it and maybe some wonderful solution will pop up out of nowhere!


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed... i just know you will figure something out, and that you wont be alone. I know it :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

blessedmomma said:


> sorry ladies, im just grumbling today. i dont really have close friends that i could ask to stay with me. i have an aunt who could come, her kids are grown, but she drives me crazy. my only really close friend has 3 small kids and i wouldnt dream of asking her to find a sitter for her kids to come sit with me. she has an 18 month old, a 3 yr old, and a 2 yr old she adopted. love her to death and she would probably agree to come sit with me, but not gonna happen. i know how stressful it is to find a sitter so im not gonna do that to her and her kids.
> 
> just feeling sorry for myself. im sure everything will be ok. i still sit and wonder about the what ifs. since i have low amniotic fluid many things could happen including a higher chance of needing an emergency section for several reasons. i wouldnt want to do that alone:nope:



Blessed I can't imagine how strong you would need to be to go through it by yourself :hugs: I know that you are doing it for the right reasons, but even so it must be a hard decision to make. You need to think very positivly about things going right, and in a worst case senario, and you need to have a c section, then I'm sure your dh will be able to pull something out of the bag and be there. You poor thing. Very brave. xxx :hug:


----------



## emera35

Blessed, :hugs: I'm sure everything will work out ok for you, there is a plan for all of us :hugs: And as you know we are never totally alone! City is right, pray for a solution :) 
Anyway, in my reading up about labour, women in many cultures still go off alone to labour and birth their babies. They are supported for the first birth, but after that they do it privately! We may have modern advanced medicine to help us, but we are still strong and we can all of us do this, whatever the situation! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK. seriously. this ''fake baby'' thing is weird. have u seen them? so lifelike! this women used to look after her daughters baby whilst her daughter was battling cancer... her daughter got better and moved to australia with her son.... so her mum got a ''reborn baby'' made in his exact replica? I cant get my head around it. I mean, i get it must be hard to let go.... but surely it freaks her daughter out.... just a little?? :wacko: GAHHHH.


----------



## emera35

I think they are fine if you collect/make them, and treat them like dolls. Its when they treat them like babies that i think its wrong. Those women clearly have issues that need resolving! :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

i know! this one women said ''im not mad, i know its not real''... but then half an hour later bought a new baby outfit and said ''they should be warm enough in this''....... WARM ENOUGH??? 

Mmmmmm.


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks laddies! i know you are all right. and i pray about it sometimes, but then let some doubt in and start that train wreck. i text DH and told him we need to add it to our prayers together and he said we would and that we would make clear plans of what we were gonna try to do in each situation to put my mind at ease. thats a big feat for him, he is a see how things go kinda guy- very laid back and calm. im a planner and want defined ideas of what to expect when im worried. he is too good to me :cloud9:

fake babies ladies???? why dont they just get a cat or dog to cuddle? seems kinda creepy to me :wacko:


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> i know! this one women said ''im not mad, i know its not real''... but then half an hour later bought a new baby outfit and said ''they should be warm enough in this''....... WARM ENOUGH???
> 
> Mmmmmm.

Mmmmmm indeed! :wacko:


Well, my dinner is taking far too long! Its nearly done though, made a lovely root veg and beef stew and have decided due to some random international suet shortage that instead of dumplings to do a cheese and herb cobbler topping! Its just baking now! :munch: Slightly hybrid stew/casserole/cobbler thing. Smells good though!

OH snapped at me earlier and of course being pregnant i instantly burst into tears! :dohh: Anyway he went to take the recycling up the road (no bloody plastics collection still!!) and came back with a tub of Ben&Jerrys saying sorry he upset me! Bless him! Bumpy better move down more, there is alot of food to fit in tonight!!! :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - wow thats a late dinner! but sounds yummy :) 

I just had a caramac ice-cream lolly thing.... LUSH! :kiss:

Im so uncomfy tonight. Sounds weird but i feel like there is pressure on/in my bum!? sorry for TMI. got back pain, cant get comfy and sharp pains in rib area. SORRY - RANT OVER. lol.


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> OK. seriously. this ''fake baby'' thing is weird. have u seen them? so lifelike! this women used to look after her daughters baby whilst her daughter was battling cancer... her daughter got better and moved to australia with her son.... so her mum got a ''reborn baby'' made in his exact replica? I cant get my head around it. I mean, i get it must be hard to let go.... but surely it freaks her daughter out.... just a little?? :wacko: GAHHHH.

Ha ha I've seen this programme before FT! I loved the woman who went all the way to the States to pick her 'reborn' up because she was scared something would happen to it in transit :wacko: Wouldn't mind but when I looked at it, it looked like the 'chucky' doll to me! then she get's home and then finds it's got a crack in it's head :shock: :rofl: she must have been gutted after spending a fortune on designer clothes to bring it home in!
I know I probably shouldn't laugh about it but it is completely weird! and that granny takes her reborn out in the car and pram like you would a real baby!


----------



## emera35

There is Caramac icecream lollies?!?!? OMG!!!!1111 :shock:


----------



## mitchnorm

Its snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Weird people with the fake babies:wacko:

Blessed -hope you work out a solution for the birth....:hugs:.....otherwise take your laptop in and we'll be there on skype....:haha:

Emera - your dinner sounds amazing......hubby bought home two boxes of yummy cookies....i have only had 4 but he has left them sat in front of me aaaarrghh


----------



## emera35

I really don't want it to snow! My Mum is coming tomorrow and if it snows too much she likely won't be able to make it. I really want to see her!!! :cry:


----------



## citymouse

Um... those crazy grannies need to get a grip! And a chihuahua or something.

I was wrong about my workout... it's at 1:45, not 12:45. And of course I figured this out after I got home from my warm-up walk. *sigh*


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow... i know... right? :wacko:

Emera... there sure is... purchased in tesco ;) get yourself some... yum!

Mitch.. yer its snowing and settling here too!! :cold:


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- has your baby dropped lower????


----------



## firsttimer1

GAAAAHHHHH :wacko:

LOL


----------



## firsttimer1

> ft- has your baby dropped lower????

I DONT THINK SO BLESSED... my bump feels just as high.... maybe my baby IS agiant who manages to reach not only my ribs, but also my buttocks?? :rofl:

i guess consultant will be able to tell me on weds if baby is engaging... but i doubt it knowing my luck LOL.

just SO uncomfy all of a sudden :(


----------



## blessedmomma

thats so weird FT!!!!!!! i would be afraid for them to babysit my kids thinking they would kidnap them!

mouse- how do you have energy to work out??? im so exhausted lately theres no way. you are my hero lady. i barely have the energy to get up and go pee.:wacko: if only there was a better way...


----------



## emera35

Oooh, my dinner was soo nice! :) Not sure i can fit the ice cream in now though :(

Back to my knitting!


----------



## firsttimer1

are you knitting our breastfeeding cosy's? I DO hope so emera ;)


----------



## Glowstar

Can we stop talking about snow please!!! I have to traverse the M60 tomorrow you know! It's bad enough when it drizzles....makes everyone turn into numpties! 

City - can't believe you are working out :wacko:

Emera - I am knitting to! well attempting to knit :rofl: so far I have done the back and one side of this cardigan...I'm doing a sleeve at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya lads! Hope you're all ok? :thumbup:

My gawd. You've all been bloody busy again!!! :dohh: By the time I've tried to catch up I am much too knackered to actually type a reply!! 

Ok here goes...

Em - really sorry you're having a tough time hon - glad that they are looking after you though and your precious cargo :thumbup: The most important thing is that you're both healthy and happy tho I can understand you being upset at having a major op and all this stress beforehand - take care sweetie :flower: xx

Loo - so sorry you;re having such a rough time at the moment hon - please don't feel you have to reign in your feelings here tho...that is what we're here for...the sharing of good times and bad!! xx ps well done on stranger-chatting!!! :thumbup:

McCrow - look after yourself lovely :flower: you are not on your own...I for one am also absolutely sh*tting myself at what is to come and I'm sure we will all be around in the coming sleep deprived hours to rant and rage. Please be kind to yourself xx

WT - congrats on keeping those boys a-cooking!! :thumbup: xx

Emera - keep little miss warm a little longer hon :baby: xx

Vitfa - hoep you feel much better in yourself soon sweetie xx

FT - I hope your dodgy pelvis/ hip stops collapsing on you!! Sounds bloomin' painful! xx

Blessed - :hugs: hon, you are a brave and lovely lady so I'm sure you'll be just fab! xx

All you other gorgeous laddies - I'm sorry if I've missed anything vital...you're just too chatty for me!! :haha:

AFM - I've had a really nice day as hubby booked a day off and we've spent an 'us day' which has been lovely! :happydance: Went to a lovely pub and had brunch...followed by a bit of shopping...and finished off at the cinema and watched 'The Artist' (fab by the way!). Now just chilling out on the sofa before bed and perhaps, maybe a little :sex:...

Also I have calmed down a tad after my meltdown re midwife appt drama earlier in the week :blush:. I eventually got seen by a lovely midwife at home yesterday - as they cocked it up - however she informed me that I may be moved to a high risk pregnancy as my iron levels are quite seriously low :cry:. I was really looking forward to being admitted to our local midwife led ward but if they don't improve to over 10 then I will need to go to the hospital further away :nope:. I am eating lots of iron-rich foods as well as taking 3 massive iron tablets a day but it seems little miss is taking lots from me the little munchkin!! :kiss: Oh well, better to be safe than sorry I suppose...

I will endeavour to keep up from now on although I always seem to be busy nowadays...and I thought I'd be bored on maternity leave!! :happydance:

lots of love to you all and take care xxx

PS Cannot wait for my SS to arrive!!!!!! Loving the pics of everyones pressies so far - such a great gang of laddies to be part of!! :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

:lol: FT i warned you, those are for your grandchildren :haha: and i'm STILL knitting this blanket!! You'd think something that is effectively square would be a bit easier to make!


----------



## Nicnak282

Sorry for the HUGE post BTW...cough...:blush: xx


----------



## firsttimer1

nicnak... so glad u had a great idea.... enjoy the rest of the evening/night... ;) ;) ;)

well lads, this is very boy-ish of me but im off to watch the rest of the darts ( :haha: ) so will wish u all a good night :sleep:

chat tomo.... TGIF!!! :)


----------



## lozza1uk

I want the snow to stay away for once - surprise weekend for mum this weekend so need roads to be clear from Surrey to warwickshire and mcr to Warwick!


----------



## KellyC75

2 weeks today & LO arrives!....:baby: :dance:


----------



## citymouse

Nicnak, sorry about your iron levels. :( So it was you who had the appointment yesterday that determined whether you could have a home birth? Did they say that you definitely can't?

Kelly, eeeeeeek! 

FT, that picture is just horribly disturbing! :shock: 

As for working out, it's pretty tame stuff. No big cardio effort, and I get worse every session. :rofl: It's just that (aside from all the house crap we've been doing), my work and lifestyle can be pretty sedentary, so I thought it was a good idea to keep going as long as I could. A lot of what I'm doing now is stretching and labor-specific stuff, so getting less hardcore with each passing week!


----------



## loolindley

Kelly- AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Lozza - FX the snow stays away, I think it is going to up here, but not sure your Mum will be so lucky down south. I hope I'm wrong :hugs:

FT - those things are just wrong wrong wrong. Dolls really freak me out anyway, but those are especially creepy. Bleugh.

AFM - I've been watching the last Harry Potter (in my bedroom on a laptop :haha:), and I really hate the ending. Did anyone else think it was a pile of poo?

I'm pretty excited because at 9.40 in the morning I get to see my lo!!! I kept that one quiet, didn't I?!?! It's the follow up growth scan, and I'm also hoping they will tell me that the baby is no longer breech (FX). So exciting to think this should be the last time we see it before he/she arrives. EeeekkkkK!!!!

Will let you know how we get on! 

Nos Da! xx


----------



## emera35

Lozza. I feel the same, no snow on the M5 please! :(


----------



## loolindley

Nik Nak - plenty of iron rich foods for you!!! I hear chocolate is good!!!

Seriously, I am really hoping things sort themselves out and you get the birth you want. :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Glowstar said:


> Can we stop talking about snow please!!! I have to traverse the M60 tomorrow you know! It's bad enough when it drizzles....makes everyone turn into numpties!

Ok, your wish is my command:winkwink:....I can talk about how blinking hot it is here, unbearably so & im so annoyed my one single air con box has now broken :brat:

Good luck with your drive & im with you on all drivers turning crazy :wacko: The do it in the sunshine in the UK too!!! :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

I love the word "numpties"! Hope they're in short supply for you tomorrow, Glowie!

I want to go upstairs and get my soda from the fridge... and some chocolate or something. I have no self-control!


----------



## KellyC75

Now I need chocolate too! :munch: & its only 7am here!! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Awww, i've missed all the evening chat here! Boo! 

I put on facebook about what pushchair to buy and a friend has said she's selling a quinny travel system with isofix so i'm going to get that! Yahoo!


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo kelly :happydance::happydance:

NikNak - sorry about the iron levels....hope you can get them up so you can have the birth you want :kiss:


----------



## emera35

Missy I love when things are made easy for you like that. I found choosing a buggy etc last time a mix of stressful and boring! Well, same this time actually, hence why I haven't bought a double buggy. Hopefully I won't have to bother!
Glad you got it sorted :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Same Emera, really stressful and really boring! 

I can't eat ice lollies as I have a massive aversion to wood in food. PUKE! 

Niknac, that's horrid about your iron level, are you on any treatment?


----------



## kymied

I haven't caught up from yesterday (I was out with my mom for the evening) But I wanted to tell you all that I got my super awesome secret stork gift yesterday. It came wrapped up all pretty and with a sweet little note.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0657.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0658.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- looks like my 2 amber necklaces my boys are using right now for teething. will be great for your LO in time if thats what it is!!!

its snowing here too. it snowed a few days ago and has been raining off and on for a week. it was getting really warm here so im very happy it cooled down.

kelly- i woke up today and realized as of tomorrow i have a max of 5 weeks left before induction and it freaked me out. you have 2 weeks!!!!!!! thats completely crazy to me. :flower:


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Kymied!

Seriously, I do love that we actually pulled off the SS thing. I'm also quite proud of our 20,000 posts and the fact that we are so supportive of one another. I think this is the best group on BnB!

Missy, I agree with Emera, it's so nice when decisions are made "for" you like that. I was on the fence about strollers/travel systems, and I finally came up with a plan I thought would work for us (a car seat and a stroller frame--good because we have stairs just to get into the house, so the lighter the better)--and then I talked to our friend who's a research nut and found out that was exactly what they did. I was like, DONE!


----------



## citymouse

(And I'm impressed by Missy for jumping in later and swimming right along with the stream... I'd say 95% of people who found this thread after 20 weeks couldn't keep up!)


----------



## kymied

Blessed - it is an amber necklace. I've only heard a little about them but it's good to know they come highly recommended.


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> (And I'm impressed by Missy for jumping in later and swimming right along with the stream... I'd say 95% of people who found this thread after 20 weeks couldn't keep up!)

Very true! A lot of people pop in, demand to join then never post again! There was a girl who was really rude about ft not having posted her name on the first page - cant remember who she was but needless to say we never saw her again!
Told DH about SS tonight (he loved our gift), didn't dare before as he's the cynical type and would have assumed I sent a present and got nothing in return. Glad I'm much more trusting! Nice to know that some Internet chat rooms do have genuinely nice people in!!


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- i cant recommend them enough. my boys take forever to pop a tooth through, my youngest will be a year old on the 21st and he just got his. the problem is that they teeth off and on for months. running temps, drooling, being cranky, etc. the day i got my youngest one (around 3 months old) he stopped all his symptoms up until this month when he decided to pop 5 through at once:wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

lozza- lol thats so funny! i told my Dh right off when i decided to do it. i think he was just as excited as me, maybe more! when i got my person and told him what i was thinking about sending he loved it. we went around shopping everywhere and couldnt find it so he ordered it. when it got here he was so excited to pack it up and ship it! we finally got it shipped and taken care of after he had to run around town trying to find somewhere to ship from. 

he realized the other day that someone would be sending us something too. he said he cant wait to see what comes in the mail for the baby now :haha: its adorable to see him so excited about something like this. he hears a lot of whats going on with you ladies, although he probably couldnt remember by name whats happening with who. he thinks your all a riot! :)


----------



## Skadi

Nicnak, my iron levels were so low a month before I went into labour I almost got admitted to the hospital for a blood transfusion. I was on a crazy amount of iron supplements and when I was admitted after my waters broke nobody thought to prescribe me iron despite me asking daily about it. I was freaked out when I went into labour because of it and my mother made the doctors check my levels and they were pretty low... low enough that there was a huge concern about my needing a blood transfusion if things went wrong. It ended up Ok even after my placenta failed to completely detach and i had to lay there with a doctors hand up my vagina as she tried to yank it out. (Ouch!) As long as you keep up with the supplements your levels should hopefully get high enough that you won't remain high risk. Good luck with it!


----------



## Skadi

Awww BM that is so cute of your OH. I <3 it!


----------



## citymouse

LOL, I remember the rude lady. As if this thread were run by robots! I'm sure that whoever she was is off beating people up in debate threads even as we speak.


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> kelly- i woke up today and realized as of tomorrow i have a max of 5 weeks left before induction and it freaked me out. you have 2 weeks!!!!!!! thats completely crazy to me. :flower:

Its completely crazy to me too! :loopy: :haha:



lozza1uk said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> (And I'm impressed by Missy for jumping in later and swimming right along with the stream... I'd say 95% of people who found this thread after 20 weeks couldn't keep up!)
> 
> Very true! A lot of people pop in, demand to join then never post again! There was a girl who was really rude about ft not having posted her name on the first page - cant remember who she was but needless to say we never saw her again!
> Told DH about SS tonight (he loved our gift), didn't dare before as he's the cynical type and would have assumed I sent a present and got nothing in return. Glad I'm much more trusting! Nice to know that some Internet chat rooms do have genuinely nice people in!!Click to expand...

I really do struggle to keep up with the thread, since emigrating anyhow, but I wouldnt ever leave completely, your my buds...:winkwink: :friends:


----------



## lozza1uk

Kelly - there are those who have been here since early days and you're one that's not forgotten! Don't worry about keepin up with everything else you've got going on! It just means we worry if we don't hear from you for ages, like L&L and actually Newfie has been quiet although I've seen her post on FB so know she's good x


----------



## citymouse

Yes, it's always open arms here! Especially for the old guard.


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning gals - yep up again at ridiculous hours, danm you preggo insomnia!! :dohh::dohh:

Thanks for all your kind posts re my iron levels :hugs: such lovely, lovely laddies here xxx 

Skadi - how bloody scary for you hon x I'm also on very high dose iron tablets after the recommended natural liquid Spatone failed to do anything. Apparently if these don't work quickly enough (before labour) then the next step is a drip/ transfusion at hospital :nope: 

Rashy (I feel bad calling you that but it seems to have stuck :haha:) thanks hon! Nope wasn't me with the home birth (Emera?) but I was hoping to be allowed to go to the low-risk mid-wife led surgery as I really liked the look of it (very natural but with no consultants/ theatres etc in case of any troubles). If my levels do not increase this is deffo not an option :shrug: ps sooo impressed with you still working out :thumbup:

Loo - thanks hon - I had a chocolate biscuit at 6am...this will no doubt help my iron levels considerably...:haha: 

Missy - ta lovely! Yep on highest dose iron tabs and hoping they do the trick...fx but if not will go with safest option.

Lozza - hehe, my hubby was exactly the same re the SS thing when I first told him!! :haha: Glad we're much more trusting of people!! :happydance: So looking forward to receiving mine now...c'mon Mr Postie! Also was chuffed that mine seemed to go down great - fab idea that we pulled off lads! xx 

Blessed you obviously have a real beaut of a hubby!! :kiss:

I'm now off to do some internet browsing...not sure what for but I feel the need to BUY!!!!!! :happydance:

Have a brill day xxx


----------



## loolindley

Couldn't sleep Lozza?!? I remember that woman!!! She was so bloomin rude! I wanted to say something at the time (she obviously caught me on a more hormonal day:blush:) but all you lads seemed to be rising above it :haha: where is she now, huh?!?!

I need to look into amber necklaces. I remember Emera saying how good they were too. Do you rub them against the baby's cheek or something? I like the idea of them. 

Niknac, the chocolate biscuit will have helped emensely. I would have had two to make sure!!!

So excited to be seeing my lo in 2 hours, if only on the small screen. :cloud9:


----------



## Nicnak282

So excited for you Loo!!! Another chance to see baby!! :happydance: xx

Also I had another choc biscuit...as you say I must make sure the levels rise!!! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Nic. - ft has prove that monster munch raise iron levels too, any flavour apparently

Loo - yep, stupid insomnia! I just take hours to drop off. Really annoying as I've got tonnes to do today! Enjoy your scan x


----------



## Nicnak282

Oooh ta Lozza...forgot about the wonders of Monster Munch!!! I had lots in 1st trimester and my consumption has deffo trickled off of late...obviously this is a major factor...

...is it so very wrong to have Roast Beef ones for brekkie...after my two choccie biscuits??!! :shrug: xx


----------



## loolindley

Nicnik, it's for the good of the baby. You need those monster munch!


----------



## loolindley

*disclaimer. Would probably also take iron tablets
Just to make sure! :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

loolindley said:


> *disclaimer. Would probably also take iron tablets
> Just to make sure! :haha:

:rofl: hehe, love the disclaimer Loo!! Don't worry I won't sue!!! :haha: xx


----------



## MsCrow

Hello laddies

Nicnak, I'm so sorry about your iron levels but glad you got to see your MW. It's why I was so wound up about seeing mine..I need to know if the pregaday worked. Do they have a plan to get your levels up over the next few weeks?

Loo, good luck for your scan! Upload a photo! Lucky thing but fingers crossed your baby has turned.

Loving the SS pictures and getting just a leeeeeetle antsy that mine doesn't appear to have arrived as yet....I thought it would take a week. I told MrC as soon as the idea got cooked up and he loved our present. However none os it surprised him, I met my best friend via a forum 12 years ago, she's a Kiwi and we've flown over to see each other at least twice each. Due another visit but the baby puts a pause to that. She's recently made a documentary about natural birth so I'll post the link when she sends it.

Blessed, have you thought about finding a student doula? If you can find one in the UK they will come and help out for free as they have covered all the theory but need to start practical experience. However, as so many doulas also have children then you're not likely to get a clueless 16 year old.

Sorry if I missed out anyone. Thanks for the kind thoughts yesterday. I have days when I just can't see an end to being torn in directions I don't want to be but feel like I have very little choice over. On the upside, the community MW who didn't turn up rang and made a new appointment and I went to a jumble sale yesterday evening and bought a lovely bright Mothercare playmat and toys as well as this little guy whose wings turn and the bell on his tail jingles when you pull him along, plus some clothing for....£1. Bargainous.

Another day working at home, desperate to complete this sodding job and feeling like I have an elephant to eat (good analogy). Guess I better just nibble a toe.


----------



## emera35

MsC I met my best friend through online gaming about 6 years ago! She's dutch and we see eachother twice a year! Talk/type most days though! She'll be coming over after my mum and MIL have finished helping out for a week or two to help me out. She's the best. :) As a consequence my OH thought the SS pressies were a great idea too! :)

Nicnak hope the monster munch and choccie fill you with iron goodness! :hugs:

Um, lost my train of thought...
Everyone else, :hugs:!!!

Oh Loo enjoy seeing bubs again!! :)


----------



## Nicnak282

MsCrow said:


> Hello laddies
> 
> Nicnak, I'm so sorry about your iron levels but glad you got to see your MW. It's why I was so wound up about seeing mine..I need to know if the pregaday worked. Do they have a plan to get your levels up over the next few weeks?
> 
> Another day working at home, desperate to complete this sodding job and feeling like I have an elephant to eat (good analogy). Guess I better just nibble a toe.

Thanks lovely :hugs: I finally met with a midwife from another practice as apparently my own is overbooked and she was fab - kind and genuine and I didn't feel like she wanted to rush out the door as soon as she arrived, which made a pleasant visit...they've put me on a very high dose of iron tablets for 28 days and will be re-taking my bloods w/c 20 Feb (at 36 weeks) to see if they have risen sufficiently. If not then they will class me as high-risk as there is a significant chance of me bleeding heavily or haemorrhaging after labour :nope: trying to keep positive and will be eating those monster munch for added iron-power!! :winkwink:

Hope you manage to get a toes worth of that sodding job done today!!! :flower: xx


----------



## Nicnak282

emera35 said:


> Nicnak hope the monster munch and choccie fill you with iron goodness! :hugs:

Thanks hon :flower: I'm am doing my damnest!! Though no roast beef in and even I couldn't quite fancy pickled onion for brekkie...perhaps elevenses...:haha:

How're you feeling today? Hope little miss is keeping a hold for you and Roh is being his adorable self :kiss: xx


----------



## MsCrow

Thank you :flower:

I probably said, so sorry if I did but, not taking the iron tablets within an hour of having a cup of black tea or coffee and taking the tablet with orange juice is supposed to help with absorption. The caffeine at the same time as my pregnancy supplement was my biggest mistake I think. I found this website helpful: https://www.drugs.com/cg/iron-deficiency-anemia.html


----------



## Nicnak282

MsCrow said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> I probably said, so sorry if I did but, not taking the iron tablets within an hour of having a cup of black tea or coffee and taking the tablet with orange juice is supposed to help with absorption. The caffeine at the same time as my pregnancy supplement was my biggest mistake I think. I found this website helpful: https://www.drugs.com/cg/iron-deficiency-anemia.html

Thanks - I'll take a look now xx :flower:


----------



## waula

Morning lads - hope you're all well and we're having a better day today - I think it was obviously hormonal day yesterday :hugs:

Sorry for those suffering with iron/placenta issues - we're very lucky to be looked after well aren't we... and keep up the medicinal monster munches. I bloody love monster munches but get disapproving looks from DH for raising our LO on crisps...so I do it secretly!!! :haha:

SS - I think it was a flipping brilliant idea lads and has worked out sooo well - i echo what you lads have said, I've never used chat rooms before this and probably wont again but I am not sure what I would have done without you guys - to have 30 other people who are going through the same thing is a brilliant support system... thanks :hugs: and I cannot WAIT until we suddenly start going into labour - it is going to be so bloody exciting!!!!! :happydance:

Ms Crow - hope the elephant toe is manageable today :hugs:
Mitch - how's work going??

Anyone else getting a lot of braxton hicks plus period pains? I had pretty bad pains last night, a warm bath and a lie down eventually sorted them out but I was a bit worried! I did go for a fairly massive walk including a few big hills yesterday with a friend and wondered if i'd overdone it a bit... 

right, off to make another batch of carrot cakes...without thumb involvement this time...xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING LADS!*



> (And I'm impressed by Missy for jumping in later and swimming right along with the stream... I'd say 95% of people who found this thread after 20 weeks couldn't keep up!)

*Rashy/lozza* - i was just the other day thinking this about missy... she deserves a marach mama award for ''best newcomer'' :haha: and i totally remember the rude lady because she REALLY got my back up! :grr: i was like ''thats cos you never post here'' :grr: ... i actually thought i was the only one who noticed it!!! Seems you are all just more tactful than me :haha:

*Kymied *- super present! :dance: I love how weve all sent totally different stuff :)

*Loo* - i *think* your having your scan right NOW?? :dance: cant wait to hear all about it!!! i wonder how squished ur LO will look at this point? hope they give you a piccie :dance:

*Nicnak* - NEVER question the power of beef flavoured Monster Munch... even at breakfast ;)

*Crow* - im worried about my SS pres too... should defo have arrived by now :( Hope its not lost :cry:

so i had a RUBBISH nights sleep. Tried sleeping on left side to help my right pelvis pains, but i just cant. so right side it was. woke up on back - as per usual :dohh: My head hurts and when i got on the scales i saw the number i wanted to see at the END of pregnancy. GAAH. On a happier note, i read most women LOSE abit of weight at end of pregnancy.... but that article was probably trying to be kind.

It snowed and we have about 4 inches - not enough to keep DH home... shame. :(


----------



## waula

FT - sleeping is becoming really hard work isn't it...sorry about your naughty hips - what did your MW say when you mentioned it last time?? surely hips giving way is not "normal" and you need it checking out?? and step away from the scales...!!!!! that is NOT what you need after a bad nights sleep and when the monster munch are calling... xxx


----------



## emera35

Looks like my prayers were heard and the snow won't stop my mum from coming! :dance: feel like I really need her at the moment, odd feeling :lol:

Nicnak - thanks little bumpy is behaving, as far as she ever does! :lol: Roh is being a cheeky one and is currently filling he moses basket with random stuff from round the house saying "for baby!" Why he thinks she'll need a whisk and my address b book is a mystery, but he seems to have a plan! Also don't think I could do pickled onion monster munch for brekkie either! :shock: in fac my toast is still sat here as it made me feel queasy. :(


----------



## waula

Glad the snow has held off for you Emera - and that you can have some Mum time - I've always been quite fiercely independent but this pregnancy has definitely changed that and my Mum has been exactly what i've needed when things have gone a bit tits up... I've asked her to be here for when I go into labour - for when I'm at home at least, when I go into hospital I think i'd like it to just be DH and me...

Are you still hoping for homebirth Emera?? xxx


----------



## emera35

Waula, yes I'm hoping to make my scan on tuesday, and then assuming growth is normal they said they will sign me off, so a home birth will be fully supported :dance: soo, bumpy only needs to hang on for he scan an then a few more days after to get the check done with the MW :thumbup: If she can't wait I'll need to go to hospital which is fine, they were lovely there last time, so I know hast option is ok ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

*Waula-* unfortunately its my pelvis and it is normal :( if i had it earlier on i owuld have got physio help - but too late now. Ive actually seen LOADS of women in third tri with same problem... and i shouldnt moan as i aappear to be getting off lightly by having it now and again. Poor emera has had it much worse :(

Sleeping is defo harder now for sure.... just glad i dont have to get up to pee as well!!! Digs is not happy however i lay, unless im on my back :dohh: I was going to make a crude joke there refering to his/her daddy... but think i shall refrain... :smug: LOL

*Emera *- you feel :sick: hun???* is that a sign......?* :dance: 

just went on third tri and a lady i remember from first tri is being induced today at 39weeks..... soooo weird!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

where is Loo. im impatient and want a baby update.... it feels like forever since one of us had a scan (think it was Blessed last?).... Glow has one next week too....

... and maybe i can talk the consultant on weds into scanning me .... i can but hope.


----------



## MsCrow

Ft would it help to wear a bump band to support your hips and abdomen a little bit? Though, your bump is neat and not heavy looking. Might help? 

Emera, fingers totally crossed for a good scan and follow up. I can totally understand you wanting a homebirth and really hope it happens for you. 

Waula, I miss my mum too. We were talking on the phone and she said 'you will just say if you need some company, I'll jump in the car. I just want to be the support I never had'. My response was 'of course, I might not be able to tell you why but I'll say'. She meansshe had quite judgemental and interfering support, but I know she's nothing like that.

Actually, on mothers, I noticed that my pregnancy seems different to when my brother and SIL had their sons. I think the relationship between mother and daughter matters. For my mum, she felt like a secondary grandma, who wouldn't automatically be called - still really included but not the same. With me, she's been so excited to be "primary" grandma and I am starting to see how different the dynamics will be.

It's snowing here again, blast it, I had wanted to go to my spa in the city and have a slow swim. I've felt so cooped up this week with all the residual ice.


----------



## waula

ahhhhhhhhhhh.... are we going to be back to symptom spotting again after all these months??????!!!! :happydance:


----------



## waula

Ms Crow - I completely agree about the whole primary/secondary grandma thing - my SIL had a little boy last summer and my mum was very aware that is was my SIL and HER mum's time and visited etc but felt a bit like she was intruding...whereas with me she is soooo excited even though its her 6th grandchild - it really has brought us closer and she's loving being involved... like you, i know she wont be the interfering type - she's been doing freezer food for weeks now and is promising to be our visitor drawbridge!!! we are really lucky to have our mums aren't we... :flower: xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Just done my good deed for the day and made some workmen mending a fence by our house a cuppa!! :smug: I felt sorry for them as it's bloody freezing out there today...

...was gonna offer them biscuits too, but after checking realised there was only a couple of nice chocolate ones left (there were 3 workmen!) so kept quiet!!! Am I bad?? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Crow -* thats not a bad idea, i might look into it... thanks hun :flower: I feel a bit of a fraud though as your right, my bump really is not particularly heavy or anything?! LOL

*Waula *- YOUR RIGHT!!!! with labour, we TOTALLY get to symptom spot again....... YES! :dance:



> Actually, on mothers, I noticed that my pregnancy seems different to when my brother and SIL had their sons. I think the relationship between mother and daughter matters. For my mum, she felt like a secondary grandma, who wouldn't automatically be called - still really included but not the same. With me, she's been so excited to be "primary" grandma and I am starting to see how different the dynamics will be.

I couldnt agree with this more. Esp as i know that if i need anything, i will always go to my mum first.

Im very excited about this weekend as we are going for sunday lunch at my mum and dads on sunday, first time i will have seen them since christmas. :dance:

*EDIT*: nicnak... your not bad... your pregnant and those chocolate biscuits have a bigger purpose :smug:


----------



## MsCrow

Nicnak no! You're pregnant, you need the biscuits!

Sorry FT, I didn't mean you were a fraud, just that your body is probably working hard to keep your very pregnant bump up and that might be causing a transference of the pain to your hips. Poor you. 

Waula, I agree, I feel totally lucky to have my mum. We still fall out occasionally but that's because we are so similar. We learnt to say sorry a long time ago so now she's my rock and I hope I am to her. I'm really looking forward to her involvement as she is an amazing mother.

Yeah, FT gets parental time again!!!


----------



## Nicnak282

MsCrow/ Waula/ Emera - I would definitely make the most of your mum's offer of help/ support and just generally being there as this is such an exciting time for them too! 

I for one am desperately missing my own mum who we lost in 2005 to leukaemia :angel: As the time comes closer to actually having this baby I seem to miss her even more than ever (if that's possible). She would've been so excited and such a help (in the useful not interfering way!) - but that's life I suppose :shrug:

Get whatever support you can from them lovelies as I'm sure they are so willing to give it and will make tremendous grandma's!! :kiss:


----------



## emera35

Nicnak giving out the last choccie biccies is above and beyond the call of duty!!

FT I've no idea if feeling sick is a sign of anything! :haha: :shrug: 

I love my mum, not sure I want her in the room when I'm labouring she can really wind me up sometimes :haha:, but last time I called her before the cord was cut and asked her to come visit right away, I was desperate to see her! She visited me when I was still in delivery suite and all the mess was still there :lol: she gave me a bath, which was a little weird, but very comforting! She was clearly delighted to have such an early on cuddle with Roh too! This time I want her around because there is no one (apart from OH), that I trust more to care for Roh, so if she's with him I can really relax :) 
Its definitely different for my mum with my pregnancy/birth to my brother's children. She adores all her grandchildren the same, but its definitely different. Think about it, all of us carrying girls, we have already made the eggs that will become our grandchildren! That's a pretty big deal! I would have been thrilled to have another boy this time, but looking far ahead, I'm glad its a girl. It will be nice to be the mum, and not always the MIL if that makes sense? And that's the difference, with your son's kids, you are always the MIL.


----------



## Nicnak282

MsCrow said:


> Nicnak no! You're pregnant, you need the biscuits!

:haha::haha::haha: sorry...it was just a brief moment of madness...the biscuits are staying in the tin!!! :thumbup:


----------



## waula

NikNak - massive :hugs: hun - so sorry your mum isn't around but you know she'll be with you and be so proud of you becoming a mum... makes me appreciate what I do have... xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Nicnak282 said:


> :haha::haha::haha: sorry...it was just a brief moment of madness...the biscuits are staying in the tin!!! :thumbup:

Thank goodness! Panic over! I have one, ONE, cracker left, waiting for a slathering of peanut butter and raspberry jam. It's a dire situation. Sainsbury's aren't due to deliver until 6pm.

:hugs: to you about your mum, I'm so sorry she's not here to share in this pregnancy. Well, she is in the sense that she lives through you but I hope you can call on some collected additional mums* for support. It's not the same though.

*being oooop north means I seem to collect extra mothers who seem to have bustled into our lives.


----------



## waula

Ms crow...one cracker...that is a genuine emergency. you need to speak to sainsburys. its probably not going to help but i'm having a banoffee Gu pudding. I'm not sure that counts as a healthy elevenses but i'm planning on heading out to buy contents for hospital bag (surf boad mat pads!!!! still love this!!!) so may need the energy... xxx


----------



## emera35

I need more surf boards too. Roh found a box and stuck them all to the window. :dohh: I'd worry what the postman thought but I've already answered the door to him without realising I had a boob hanging out as I hadn't done my nursing top back up in the past, so he probably already thinks I'm some mental hippy witch and the pads on the window are some sort of occult sign! :blush:


----------



## Nicnak282

emera35 said:


> I need more surf boards too. Roh found a box and stuck them all to the window. :dohh: I'd worry what the postman thought but I've already answered the door to him without realising I had a boob hanging out as I hadn't done my nursing top back up in the past, so he probably already thinks I'm some mental hippy witch and the pads on the window are some sort of occult sign! :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: love it!!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

emera35 said:


> I need more surf boards too. Roh found a box and stuck them all to the window. :dohh:

I die!

I die laughing! :haha:

:headspin::laugh2::rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

am i the only one who doesnt know what a surf board is??? have i missed something LOL.... surely you dont mean a seaside surfing board.... im stuck?? :wacko:


----------



## Nicnak282

MsCrow said:


> Nicnak282 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: sorry...it was just a brief moment of madness...the biscuits are staying in the tin!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thank goodness! Panic over! I have one, ONE, cracker left, waiting for a slathering of peanut butter and raspberry jam. It's a dire situation. Sainsbury's aren't due to deliver until 6pm.
> 
> :hugs: to you about your mum, I'm so sorry she's not here to share in this pregnancy. Well, she is in the sense that she lives through you but I hope you can call on some collected additional mums* for support. It's not the same though.
> 
> *being oooop north means I seem to collect extra mothers who seem to have bustled into our lives.Click to expand...

One cracker????? To last until 6pm??? Ohh dear :nope: that is indeed a dire situation :dohh: 

Thanks for the :hugs: I know I was lucky to have such a fabulous mum and am trying to stay strong. My hubby said the other day that he hopes our daughter has some of my mum's spirit and sense of humour - so do I :flower:

My MIL tries her best but she has a quite a few vision problems herself due to a stroke so is reliant on us alot of the time and my dad lives quite far away. However I do have a great little support network of brill friends1 I cannot lie though there have been a few tears this pregnancy as it dawns on me that there is a gaping hole where my mum should be and we do lack the emotional support that I would get from her unconditionally xxx


----------



## waula

Nik - no-one can ever fill the gap that your mum left but maybe having your little girl will help you realise how much she loved you...and she will live on in your little girl. Big hugs :hugs: xxx

FT - surf boards - I couldn't stop laughing the other day when some likened maternity towels as being as large and as cumbersome as surfboards... no wonder new mums waddle around!!! its all to do with the surf board stuffed in their pants and nothing to do with swelling/stitches.... :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG - ROH STUCK LADY PADS TO THE WINDOW???????

THATS HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!! and sounds sooooooooooo much fun!!!!! :rofl:

i wondered what you all meant :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

waula said:


> Nik - no-one can ever fill the gap that your mum left but maybe having your little girl will help you realise how much she loved you...and she will live on in your little girl. Big hugs :hugs: xxx
> 
> FT - surf boards - I couldn't stop laughing the other day when some likened maternity towels as being as large and as cumbersome as surfboards... no wonder new mums waddle around!!! its all to do with the surf board stuffed in their pants and nothing to do with swelling/stitches.... :winkwink:

Thanks hon xxx :flower: means alot- such lovely laddies here!!


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning, lads! I haven't gone back to read the past several pages, but I will. However, I just wanted to pop on quickly to say that my SS present arrived yesterday!!!! 

It's so cute! I'll get pics up later. :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - :hi: cant wait to see piccies :)

well im about to be VERY naughty and go and have a lavendar bath whilst watching the newest vampire diaries.... well.... a girl can do what she likes on her lunch break... right??

Besides, i need something soothing to get over the shock of Roh sticking lady pads to emera's living room window! :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Nicnak - my mum lost her mum before she had me (mum was only about 19 I think) and she said that being pregnant with me made her miss her a million times more and made her a bit anxious. But then one night she had a dream that our cat at the time (Bod) came to her and said, "oh dear, don't worry, there's nothing to worry about, i'll be your mummy and i'll deliver your baby." She felt looked after after that. Plus, it's good that you didn't give the builders biscuits, they might have had a fight over them. 


My hip just gave way. Plops, I thought i'd escaped pelvis issues. Today i've set up my birth room... who wants to see? 

I'm SO excited that you're impressed with my staying power, how on earth could I keep away from you lot!? And please can someone tell me who was mean to FT? I love stuff like that. There are some evils about! 

Emera - your postie must LOVE you! You ruddy hippy!

ETA this is the pushchair my friend is selling, with maxicosi car seat, isofix and shopping baskets. wahoo. https://strollersandprams.com/strollers/image/3378/stroller.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

*MISSY -* ME!!! i want to see piccies of your borth room please :dance:

i cant remember the persons name who who rude; but they literally came on here and said ''im not on the list'' (refering to first page) so i was like ''thats cos you never post here. tell me your details and i will add you''. :shrug: so weird. miaow :)

i was REALLY hoping i would get out of the bath and that Loo would have posted about her scan.... im excited!

PS. missy, oh not you too with the pelvis pains - take it easy hun xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha, FT, do you not have the details of EVERY person in the universe who is pregnant and due in march? TUT, lazy!

Here is the pic... I need to sort the bit above the doors so it doesn't look so gross, put up some fairy lights, and put the protective flooring on (shower curtains and old duvet covers)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1145.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy, i know.... im terrible :cry: :)

so when i had my bath Digs went NUTS with the movement. Totally recommend trying it if you ever go through a quiet movement day. Its the second time its happened (i prefer showers).... i just hope it means Digs LIKES water and doesnt HATE it... seen as im planning a water birth :haha: I think its more the noise of the water anyway ;)

the snow is melting here... probably a good thing as actually want to get out of the house this weekend LOL!

where is loo.... im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO impatient!!!! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I put a pic up there...^

Mine always goes to sleep in the bath, which is annoying as LOADS of people have said the same as you, that it's really fun.


----------



## firsttimer1

omg for some reason - your pic has just made labour REALLY real and around the corner! amazing! I love the pool :) are you excited now its all taking shape?? :dance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I know, it's freaky isn't it! I was blowing up the pool (pointless as i have to partially deflate it to put the liner in) thinking, OMG, I could meet my baby in here!


----------



## firsttimer1

do you have iny inclining of when baby will be here.... like a gut feeling on early/late? :dance:

PS. i can see that Loo is reading this thread now..... YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yay, scan update please Loo! 

I have no idea. I'm hoping not soon because OH (and my parents) is now away until next thursday. He finishes work then, which is ace.


----------



## waula

ok...Missy - that is seriously cool... jeez that DOES make it all seem very real! I like the idea of fairy lights. Do you think I can take some into the hospital?! :haha: I am so excited for when the first few of us start saying..."is this it?" eeeeeeee! you all have to promise to post on here as soon as you get twinges...no sneaking off to hospital without us knowing!!!!

we had our penultimate NCT class last night...we discussed life with a newborn and not in a completely negative way - seems like both me and DH have completely focussed on pregnancy and birth and not really thought too much about what happens then! oops!

sorry about all your pelvic pain lads - i'm very lucky i don't have that but i feel like i'm taking it in the ribs instead...and have been since 23 weeks :dohh: 

just come back from a big dog walk in the snow and have noticed quite sharp pains at the front of my pelvis down into lady bits - hoping its our LO settling further down... i feel like i might have dropped a bit - none of my maternity trousers are comfy at all - all seem to be digging into my bump really low down on the waistband... hmmmm fingers crossed!
xxx

ooooh Loo - scan update please!!! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Have I arrived just in time for Loos scan news :happydance::happydance:

Been having coffee with a couple of NCT girls.....one being induced on Monday (due to GD) and one having a c section next Friday (twins and 37 weeks shes done really well) - then popped into town for a couple of bits and bobs and to hang around in Costa people watching....love it!!

FT - I saw a weight on the scales this morning which I did not want to see - what is happening in week 35 :cry:

Waula - works OK...just taking it easy from home now....motivation is a problem, hence the coffee this morning :haha:. Two more weeks left

Emera - :haha:at Roh with your lady pads!!!! And goodluck with scan next week......hope you get your home birth:happydance:

Nicnak - sorry about your mum :hugs:....I am sure she is looking down one you really proud!

Missy - great birthing pool at home....did you hire it from hospital or something?

Right Loo should have posted by the time I post this up......:flower:

EDIT - like Waula I am not getting the pelvic pain....a bit sore in lower back and definately in ribs. Usually later in day weirdly.......my mat trousers are really uncomfy too and dig in to my lower belly....soo sore


----------



## waula

Glad its not just me Mitch with the uncomfy trousers - since my last weigh in I am NOT getting on the scales again so am hoping its a dropped bump rather than a fat pad down there!!! :blush: really glad you've got a couple of nice girlies from NCT Mitch - thats so lovely...and its never too early to start with coffee mornings!!! :happydance:

well i'm off out to sort out stuff for hospital bag and possibly try and find something other than tracky b's or leggings that are comfy...got some vouchers for mothercare so here goes!

xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

The pool belongs to a friend who wanted a homebirth, but she never got to use it, so she lent it to me!! yaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - I saw a weight on the scales this morning which I did not want to see - what is happening in week 35

Mitch, week 35 sucks...... :cry:

Darn it loo, read quicker and post your scan update!!! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Ok, ok, ok! If you lads didn't chat so much, I would have been able to post earlier!!!

First of all I wanted to say massive hug to NicNak. I know I whine about my Mum, but I love her more than anything, and when we nearly lost her 7 years ago, it felt like my world would end too. She would be so proud of you honey, and your lo will love to hear stories about her Grandma. Her memories will live on. xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

hey lads you chattery bunch!

Think it might have been me that likened lady pads to SURFBOARDS. Mind you, I am a lady of a certain age and if your period caught you unawares at school you had to go the office and get an emergency 'surfboard'...think they were Dr Whites....everyone used to sing the theme tune to Hawaii -5-O when you came out :haha::blush:

Emera :rofl: @ Roh...for sticking them all over the window and also kudos for answering the door with your tit hanging out :rofl: could you imagine of you'd accidentally started talking about the weather and he mentioned how 'nippy' it was hinting to you.....:haha::haha:

Mitch - I have to admit I have a Costa addiction :blush: it's embarrassing because they all know my order in our local one :blush: I have also passed this terrible addiction on to my children.....it's an expensive one :shock:

Hopefully I've blabbed enough and Loo will have her update done :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Wooo thats a bonus Missy.....can I also add (to show I have read through previous posts) that I am also well impressed as a later comer to this group you have really stuck around. I remember that girl from a few weeks ago FT....cant remember name but it was like 'hey you havent put me on the front page' then disappear :haha: And yes we all kept quiet....probably seriously hoping FT may kick off :haha::haha:

Waula - good time to spend the Mothercare vouchers - I walked passed it today (did pop in but bought nothing :nope:) but they have a sale on....a bit of money off stuff and loads of buy one get one half price....get stuck in:happydance:

Regards the NCT ladies....I hope I manage to stay in touch - they all seem to live a little close to each other than me and are due alot earlier so we will see


----------



## firsttimer1

loo your killing me.... LOL


----------



## mitchnorm

Its like waiting for my 20 weeks scan gender results all over again!!!:haha::haha:...you take your time Loo :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Well, I have a genius baby :happydance: And it's Mum is pretty cool too!

Not only has my fantastic baby done a 180 and is now head down, but I have been taken OFF consultant care which means I can go the the birth centre rather than delivery AND I CAN HAVE MY FRIGGING WATER BIRTH!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am beyond happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

There is one other thing....and FT, please feel free to mock me as I did you.....I am a giant baby vessel :rofl:

Although the baby's head measured bang on the average line, the tummy was on the top line (this could also be because it had a full tummy and full bladder), and it's legs were measuring 3 weeks ahead :shock: Though they wont make a prediction for birth weight..........it's weight now is......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................with 6 weeks until full term...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and potentially another 2 weeks to grow after that.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................6lbs :shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore::shock::ignore:


----------



## Glowstar

Erm....no Mitch it's not......you really, really, really, really dragged that out :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for head down Loo and being able to have the birth you want....BUT can't FREAKIN read the EFW as you've got a whole load of ................................................................... going on :wacko::haha:


----------



## loolindley

I'm going to have a bucket foof

:sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:

EDIT - appologies to anyone reading this on a phone with all the added .....!


----------



## mitchnorm

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: For Loo and baby Loo/Al:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Another toddler birth in the group eh???:haha:

So pleased for you that he/she is head down.....and woop woop for water birth :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

It'll be a fucket boof if you don't tell us the EFW!!!! can't bloody read it LOO!


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> Yay for head down Loo and being able to have the birth you want....BUT can't FREAKIN read the EFW as you've got a whole load of ................................................................... going on :wacko::haha:

I nearly missed it too Glow....her little one (not so little one) is 6lbs with 6 weeks to go :wacko:


----------



## crowned

Yay for head-down Loo! Sorry about the 6 lb kid though.... maybe it'll come early at 37 or 38 weeks and you'll still have a normal 7 or 8 lb baby?

Speaking of head-down... does this mean I'm the only one left with a definitely breech baby? Loo, what's your trick? I need to get this kid in line!!


----------



## loolindley

It's an adult!


----------



## Glowstar

Actually this is a really good thing because my scan next week is at 34+1 too...so we will find out who is potentially going to have a slack fanny :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

LOO - HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I *demand *that you change your tag line to ''Giant Baby Vessel'' as payback for the ribbing you gave me!!!!! ;)

But in all seriousness... who cares. so your baby may be a little bit bigger (if they gain half a pound a week then your still only looking at 9lbs... and technically the baby has to be 9lbs14oz i think to be classed as ''big'') - its totally healthy. 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!! *

Remind me - is your fundal ahead??


----------



## loolindley

Crowned, I sat on my ball a fair amount, but I stopped slouching on the sofa. They say that is the worst thing you can do. If it's comfy, sit on the floor with your back against the sofa for at least part of the evening. Also, there is the old faithful, get on all fours, rest on your elbows and stick your bum in the air :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Erm....no Mitch it's not......you really, really, really, really dragged that out

soooooo true!!! :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Mitch!!!! wowser 6lb ALREADY! T=You have def nicked the Giant Baby Vessel crown from FT! My first was only 6lb 5oz at 42 weeks :rofl:

Thing is though...they won't give an EDD weight because sometimes babies slow down...suppose they all grow at different rates. I would say somewhere between 8-9lbs which is totally normal :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Crowned, I sat on my ball a fair amount, but I stopped slouching on the sofa. They say that is the worst thing you can do. If it's comfy, sit on the floor with your back against the sofa for at least part of the evening. Also, there is the old faithful, get on all fours, rest on your elbows and stick your bum in the air :rofl:

As I am not convinced babies head is down (and not guaranteed to stay there if not at all engaged) I have stop slouching on sofa....I try to sit upright everywhere...not so much on all fours though...need to give that a go. The ball is getting some action every night although its sooo tempting to flop out on sofa


----------



## loolindley

I've not taken notice of my fundal because the little crosses are all over the place. Different midwives measure differently AND it depends on how your lo is lay. I was measuring over though. Anything between 5 weeks and 2 weeks over


----------



## firsttimer1

> wowser 6lb ALREADY! T=You have def nicked the Giant Baby Vessel crown from FT! My first was only 6lb 5oz at 42 weeks

alright glow- show off! :rofl: :rofl: LOL ;)

i hope i get scanned on weds and hv the opportunity to steal by coverted crown back :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar said:


> Thanks Mitch!!!! wowser 6lb ALREADY! T=You have def nicked the Giant Baby Vessel crown from FT! My first was only 6lb 5oz at 42 weeks :rofl:

:grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Glowstar

FT you need to change your tagline to 'Fundal Obsessive Disorder' :haha: 
Most babies weigh around the 8lb and more mark nowadays and looking at your bump I think yours might be around that weight...it's not massive though. 
I don't have big babies....don't think my body is made to carry them that way...I think mine will be between 61/2lbs - 71/2lbs.


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - im considering ''fundal/RLT/EPO Obsessive'' ;)


----------



## loolindley

*searching through the toddler section at Next*


----------



## Glowstar

Thing is..because it was my first I had no idea what felt big or small :shrug: I was fairly surprised she was so small...it had never been picked up at any appointments. I did feel that DD2 was a bit bigger but surprised she was a whole pound bigger.
I think this one will be somewhere in between the other 2 :winkwink:

By the way - my neighbours first baby, a little boy was 9lbs 9oz :shock:


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> Glow - im considering ''fundal/RLT/EPO Obsessive'' ;)

Nice one :rofl:

Loo's new tagline can be 'TODDLERS-R-US' :rofl:

I better stop now or she'll lynch me when we go out for lunch :winkwink::haha:


----------



## crowned

loolindley said:


> *searching through the toddler section at Next*


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## loolindley

It's going to be a bruiser, isn't it!!!!!!!!

Am soooooooo pleased about the water birth though, because giving birth to a giant baby has got to be easier in water, hasn't it?!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo, if it helps - my mum was told through her whole pregnancy with me to expect a HUGE baby. This was due to a big bump, my dad being 13pounds when born etc... and when i came out i was 7lb. Same happened with my sis... she was 6lb 7oz.

8lb is the favoured weight now and i bet your LO will be about 8lb; esp as even scans are notoriously off sometimes :hugs:

see how nice i am to you even after the stick i got? :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Can my SS scrap their idea and send me a rubber ring to sit on please! :rofl:


----------



## em2656

Fantastic news Loo!!

I'll never forget my ex husbands sister saying (following the birth of my son who weighed 9lbs 4oz) "ooo, she'll have a chuff like a wizards sleeve after that one". Hahaha had to laugh otherwise I think I would have cried for weeks.

Em xxx


----------



## KellyC75

:haha: You Girls are funny!

I had a scan last weekend (36 weeks) & they said my LO is about 3.5kg (7lb 11oz) :baby:

My DS2 weighed 9lb 10oz (born on due date)
DD weighed 8lb 10oz (born a week early)

Think this one will be a high 8lb'er....Thankfully ive only had csections! :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

My Mum said something similar FT, and then added....oh yea, but your brother WAS a big baby wasn't he! :grr:

I've no idea if it will help, but I am going to eat super healthily for the rest of this pregnancy in the hope that I wont be direct feeding the baby a load of fat. I know it will take what it needs from my stores, so that should be ok, Could be too little too late though!!! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Loo and FT's babies can babysit for the rest of the babies!

Missy, exciting about your birth room! Though looking at your picture I thought maybe ou should hire Roh to decorate your windows. ;)

Nicnak, :hugs: about your mom. 

Loo, glad your baby turned. (Insert joke about giant baby reading college textbook and realizing s/he should be head down.)

AFM, lying in bed with a sore throat, waiting for my lovely DH to return with meds, orange juice, and McDonalds! What a champ! Not that I want to be sick, but at least I get McDs out of it.


----------



## loolindley

A chuff like a wizzards sleeve?!?!?!?!?! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Charming!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Loo and FT's babies can babysit for the rest of the babies!

OI!!! i dont think im even carrying a big baby!! :rofl: 

Rashy... i cant believe you just the M word..... :dohh:


----------



## em2656

wasn't it? lol 

We never really got on after that hehehe xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

OH MANNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry::cry:

A friend of ours whose baby was due 3rd March (so 10 days before me) has had her little boy yesterday....That would have been 36+5 I guess so just short of term...they are doing well but being keep in for 72 hours.

Now dont get me wrong - I am totally chuffed for them....but all these early and on time babies are getting me down....I am totally going to go overdue arent I?????:cry::cry::cry: Of course I dont want LO right now but 38 weeks on the dot would be nice.....but good luck like that doesnt happen to me.

Feel happy for them but sad for me at same time (pregnancy can be sooo self centred cant it :haha:)


----------



## mitchnorm

em2656 said:


> Fantastic news Loo!!
> 
> I'll never forget my ex husbands sister saying (following the birth of my son who weighed 9lbs 4oz) "ooo, she'll have a chuff like a wizards sleeve after that one". Hahaha had to laugh otherwise I think I would have cried for weeks.
> 
> Em xxx

PMSL:rofl::rofl: that cheered me right up Em = thanks :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i feel exactly the same.... and im pretty sure i will go past 40 weeks :cry: I was 7 days late and my sis was TEN days late... hope there are no research links saying thats an indicator for me... :cry:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch! How DARE your friend give birth before you? :haha: :hugs::hugs:

I'd get inserting EPO up your foof sharpish, and swallowing some man juice :rofl:

I know what you mean about 38 being nice though, but I guess there is not a lot we can do until our babies want to comply. :cry:

Right, I'm going to go for 40 winks. It's hard work growing a massive baby!


----------



## mitchnorm

Frigging baby brain - knew there was something else I needed in town....more raspberry leaf tea and EPO tablets.....damn it. Costa is even nextdoor:growlmad::growlmad:

I am not happy with myself at all right now!!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon laddies,

nice topics today......... giant babies, slack fannies etc just what i want to read about on a rainy day!

im off for fish and chips tonight (steering the conversation back to food!)

i bought more palmers stretch mark cream but my skin is suddenly so sore. it feels like it is on fire. im going to be covered with stretch marks. cant believe i got to 35 weeks without a single one and then boom - im covered.


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah Mitch...get swallowing that man juice :sick: :sick:

:rofl: @ Em

City - sorry you are feeling poorly :hugs:

I want to go home :brat: I don't want to be at work anymore :brat:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo* - have a few more than 40 winks... growing a toddler demands it ;)

*mitch* - there must be something in the air today as two or three ladies in third tri went out for RLT/EPO today and forgot it :haha:

*Cupcake* - mmmmm fish and chips... im going to talk DH into a dominos pizza tonight :dance: i hope

on the stretch marks thing - i cant believe how many women make it to either week 35 or 37 with NO marks... and then BOOM!!!! its so mean of mother nature :nope:


----------



## Glowstar

Think I got to 37 weeks with last one......hoping I escape them this time :wacko:

Today was my original due date before my MC.....10.02.12 :cry:....can't believe I fell pregnant so quickly and my EDD is only a few weeks later!


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaww glow :hugs:...you did get 'lucky' very quickly after that :flower:

I am going to go onto Amazon and see if I can get a job lot of RLT and EPO with quick delivery...cant be bothered going back into town

I am such a bad mood now and there is absolutely NO reason for it :cry:

Going to go 'join' Loo for those 40winks I think :sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - :hugs: I remember my MC due date in november and it was a tough day... even tho we are lucky enough to be pregnant again x :hugs:

I hope you escape the stretchies too hunni.... ive still got my two patches but they are still low down.... so fingers crossed! x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT we had pizza last night, not dominos, but a local place and it was delicious so good choice!

everyone sorted for valentines day? i am feeling smug because i sorted my present to him this afternoon. I have bought him a new TV! i know its a bit OTT for valentines but i know he will love it and will be so surprised. i dont think i have ever bought him anything technical before (he is an expert in these things so it is even more amazing that i have bought this)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hugs glow x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - you can defo get a job lot of RLT on amazon... the clipper one which is 50% xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

> everyone sorted for valentines day? i am feeling smug because i sorted my present to him this afternoon. I have bought him a new TV!

Cupcake - LUCKY DH!!!

Actually me and D said we wouldnt do anything... but then he went and booked us to see the 'King and I' on saturday for a valentines gift... so its just hit me that i should get him a little comething really!!! 

Thanks for the reminder!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> so its just hit me that i should get him a little comething really!!!
> 
> Sound like something found in the adult store :haha: Im sure he'll be happy!Click to expand...


----------



## KellyC75

Ahhh, how I love typos! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

KellyC75 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its just hit me that i should get him a little comething really!!!
> 
> Sound like something found in the adult store :haha: Im sure he'll be happy!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> FT - thanks for the tip on RLT Clipper one is higher strength :happydance:- have ordered on Amazon for delivery. Will pop into town tomorrow for EPO thats easy to pick up from Tesco / Sainsburys tooClick to expand...


----------



## firsttimer1

KELLY - YOU HAVE A DIRTY MIND!!! i didnt even notice my typo.... :haha:

mitch - yer most places have EPO but check the dosage on the bottle. meant to be 1000mg but i got 1300mg :dohh: after research im taking it anyway though (esp as dosage shoots up to 3000mg at 38 weeks) :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ha ha Kelly - well spotted!! lol


----------



## Glowstar

Wow nice Valentines gift Cupcake...sure he'll be pleased :thumbup:

:rofl: @ FT's typo :haha::haha:

I ordered some RLT off Ebay think it was 48%....can't remember make but it wasn't Clipper :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

We refuse to do anything remotely romantic for Valentine's Day. Worst restaurant service, worst traffic, worst flower prices, worst everything! 

As for gifts, DH will buy himself whatever he wants anyway. I'll just sit back and watch. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow was it heath&heather? thats what im drinking atm and its LUSH (48%) x

darn it, DH wants to watch Shawshank redemption tonight and i DOOO love it but ive seen it about FIFTY times :dohh: so i hope some of you have no friday night plans and will kp me company on here tonight :haha:

at least i can guilt him into a dominos.... :rofl:

EDIT: soooooo loving this song atm...esp the girl bit.... (i havent posted a random song im listening to in AGES so it was about time LOL)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY


----------



## mitchnorm

Gutted The Shining hasnt arrived today....fancied watching that tonight and scaring the hubby :haha:...maybe tomorrow.

Meant to be a girls night out tonight but two of them crying off sick and another doesnt want to travel down and get stuck if snow still around.....:cry::cry:...rescheduled for next Friday but I am getting tired now!!

Hey FT Spurs v Newcastle this weekend .....bring it on!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Hey FT Spurs v Newcastle this weekend .....bring it on!!!!!

its annoying that its on at 5:30!! we are having a meal whilst watching it, but then will have to miss the end of second half to go to 'King and I'.... i will get someone to text me result tho ;) 

this is the first season ive not been to see spurs at the lane..... i miss them :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

City - my OH's the same...we're not going out either :winkwink:

FT - yep that's the one..think I got 2 boxes for £2.50 inc P&P! bargain!


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> City - my OH's the same...we're not going out either :winkwink:
> 
> FT - yep that's the one..think I got 2 boxes for £2.50 inc P&P! bargain!

Poop they didnt have that cheap when I just checked :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

i dont use ebay anymore after i had that money stolen via paypal :( Oh well! 

urm.... if you go overdue....can you still have a water birth? i guess missy is the person to ask.... just wondered?


----------



## blessedmomma

how are all you lovely laddies today????

loo- i woke up thinking about your scan today :happydance: so glad to hear your toddler is head down! i think it was you who commented about the amber necklace. you dont have to rub it on their cheeks. you just put the necklace on them and it absorbs in their skin. if you are worried about putting it on their neck, you can wrap it around their ankle. also i have heard if you BF you can wear one and they will absorb it that way. 

mrsc- thanks for the article on anemia! this is my first pregnancy with it so i saved your article and im gonna read it here in a minute.

hope everyone has a great valentines weekend! we do same as mouse, its so extra expensive here for anything this month i would rather wait to be spoiled!

ft- i am not sure if i was last for a scan, but i will have one every monday due to complications. i have low amniotic fluid and same thing happened last pregnancy. last time the placenta slowly pulled away so they are keeping a good eye this time:wacko:


----------



## lauraclili

I think you can have a water birth until 42 weeks. That's the rules with home birth here anyway. 

I'm just about to order some RLt and EPO... Quite excited! 

We're going away for valentines day, an evening in a hotel and their set menu. I'm really looking forward t it!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hallo peeps! You've all been gross since I went out!!! Ha

I'm back from picking up my new pushchair, thank god! Its ace. So much better than I could have ever afforded! 

OH is going away in a minute, i'm sad, no valentines for me.


----------



## wondertwins

25 pages later, and I'm exhausted but caught up!!:thumbup:

Of course now I don't remember anything that I wanted to say since all I can think about is Loo's giant baby and the wizard's sleeve!!!!

Also, I echo all the love for March Mamas. You ladies have really made my pregnancy enjoyable and less scary. :flower:

Anyway... since I've forgotten everything else, I'll get right down to posting a pic of the stork gift I received. Isn't it the sweet! DH was particularly smitten with the Michael Jordan socks! Thank you stork!!!

Speaking of SS... here's a suggestion for the big reveal. Maybe we can all PM Joanna with the post number of our pics of the present we received. Then she can simply post a list of partners in the big reveal with post numbers for picture references.

Unfortunately, the gift I sent seems to be a bit slow, and won't arrive until next week.
 



Attached Files:







stork.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## loolindley

Glow :hugs: 

Mitch, if you are going to Tesco tomorrow why didn't you just get your tea there too and save on postage? I've got the clipper one there today £1.62 for 20 bags AND my EPO torpedoes are on buy 2 get one free!!! Love a bargain!

Blessed, that sounds great. I'm going to look into buying one, though my toddler will probably come out complete with a full set of adult teeth! :haha:

Am on Operation: Don't let any crap pass my lips in the next 6 weeks and WHO sends me a text? Dominos Pizza telling me how cheaply they are selling them this wknd :dohh: Must. Be. Good.


----------



## citymouse

So cute, WT!

Missy, sorry your OH is going away. You can spend V-Day here on BnB with us. :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Missy, my oh is working all night on V day! I've not even got him a card. Maybe I should. Maybe i'll ask him if we are bothering before I fork out for one though :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Ooooo enjoy your Valentines dirty night in a hotel Laura :thumbup:

WT - how cute are those outfits and the little socks are tiny! so sweet! hope you are keeping well :thumbup:

Blessed - glad the Dr's are keeping a close eye on you. I had low fluid last pregnancy but it was towards the end so will see what's happening on Thursday.


----------



## wondertwins

I think I'll be in the hospital for Valentine's day, so the best I can offer hubby is the chance to snuggle in my hospital bed with me. We don't usually do anything anyway, but I do normally make him a Valentine out of construction paper and glitter just like being in elementary school. :) One of the best things about my preterm labor situation is that all thoughts or discussions of DTD are completely off the table. So I don't have to worry about feeling any pressure to have a V-Day shag. Whew!

Today I've had the strangest cravings for kid's food. I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, a bag of salty potato chips, apple sauce and a giant rice crispy treat for lunch. It was delish!!!


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar said:


> Ooooo enjoy your Valentines dirty night in a hotel Laura :thumbup:
> .

I first read that as Enjoy your Valentines night in a dirty hotel

:wacko::wacko: Not so appealing!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

wondertwins said:


> Today I've had the strangest cravings for kid's food. I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, a bag of salty potato chips, apple sauce and a giant rice crispy treat for lunch. It was delish!!!

Thats pretty much what i have for lunch every day (pregnant or not!)


----------



## MsCrow

wondertwins said:


> I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich

SNAP! Just finished eating half a P,B&J. Scrummy.

I hadn't thought about V-day DTD, I rather think MrC feels a bit funny about it after he got kicked last time. We'll see though.

Well, achieved a few things today and none of them project related. Working through the weekend on that. Managed to pick up a decent 2nd hand mountain buggy swift carrycot. It's being couriered so, in my paranoia, if I give birth before the cradle gets here, at least the baby will have somewhere to sleep!

I've also taken the plunge and, after years of battling my body, booked a photoshoot. Everyone has said I look like I'm doing really well, errr, blooming, including MrC who tells me I look beautiful. All I have are the clinical progress photos so a lady down at the artist mills near me is doing the shoot on my birthday next week. I might, might, brave it naked. The idea is to have just one good image to give MrC to thank him for endless years of support and love. It's a surprise for him really.

I thought someone had a shoot done recently, who was it? I'd like to know what they, or anyone thinks of them and what images you've seen and rate. The shoot will be in black and white.


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - awww you can have a delayed valentines :hugs: x

Laura - enjoy the kinky hotel trip ;)

WT - those SS suits and boots are soooo darn cute :dance: and thats a great idea about sending joanna our page link with piccie xxx (just hope mine arrives with receiver soon... getting worried :( )

Loo - dont read this next bit....

*FOOD PORN ALERT!!!*

As Loo quite rightly said, Dominos are doing any pizza any size for £9.99.... so ive just ordered a LARGE HALF&HALF :dance:

Side one: BBQ sauce, Chicken strips, Bacon, Spinach and Sweet chilli peppers
Side two: Tom & garlic sauce, ground beef, green peppers, ham and sweetcorn

IT CANT GET HERE QUICK ENOUGH!!! (plus a can of diet coke)
*
*FOOD PORN ALERT - OVER AND OUT**

edit: urm... i sm sharing this large pizza with dh BTW.... lol :blush: not the diet coke tho... thats mine.


----------



## firsttimer1

crow - wow a photoshoot will be amazing, MrC will love it :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Agghhhm and Loo I am so pleased to read your news :) So glad you've got a baby the right way down and to have been signed off to midwife care, hurrah!!!!!

Course, after the toddler predictions, I thought it prudent to check, you have bought some almond oil and you are massaging your perineum? Ahem.


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> Missy - awww you can have a delayed valentines :hugs: x
> 
> Laura - enjoy the kinky hotel trip ;)
> 
> WT - those SS suits and boots are soooo darn cute :dance: and thats a great idea about sending joanna our page link with piccie xxx (just hope mine arrives with receiver soon... getting worried :( )
> 
> Loo - dont read this next bit....
> 
> *FOOD PORN ALERT!!!*
> 
> As Loo quite rightly said, Dominos are doing any pizza any size for £9.99.... so ive just ordered a LARGE HALF&HALF :dance:
> 
> Side one: BBQ sauce, Chicken strips, Bacon, Spinach and Sweet chilli peppers
> Side two: Tom & garlic sauce, ground beef, green peppers, ham and sweetcorn
> 
> IT CANT GET HERE QUICK ENOUGH!!! (plus a can of diet coke)
> *
> *FOOD PORN ALERT - OVER AND OUT**
> 
> edit: urm... i sm sharing this large pizza with dh BTW.... lol :blush: not the diet coke tho... thats mine.

Hmmmm, seeing as OH is away now, should I order that... it would keep me going for days... i think i'll need some kind of tandoori chicken on it, maybe pineapple....


----------



## loolindley

MsC, good for you going for the photoshoot. It was Newfie who had some done too. It sounds like a really special thing to have done for MrC, and I'm sure he will love them :hugs:

I'm not entirely sure I could reach my perineum :wacko: and before you say it there is no way I can get my oh to do it!!!! The poor man has been sex starved for an age, and I dont think (in true animal kingdom style) presenting myself to him would be either fair, nor within my capabilities :blush: right now. :rofl: I am hoping the water will help me though, but maybe I'm being too optomistic!!!

Is anyone else massaging?

FT - I like you a little less after that food porn alert :grr:


----------



## loolindley

MissyBlaze said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Missy - awww you can have a delayed valentines :hugs: x
> 
> Laura - enjoy the kinky hotel trip ;)
> 
> WT - those SS suits and boots are soooo darn cute :dance: and thats a great idea about sending joanna our page link with piccie xxx (just hope mine arrives with receiver soon... getting worried :( )
> 
> Loo - dont read this next bit....
> 
> *FOOD PORN ALERT!!!*
> 
> As Loo quite rightly said, Dominos are doing any pizza any size for £9.99.... so ive just ordered a LARGE HALF&HALF :dance:
> 
> Side one: BBQ sauce, Chicken strips, Bacon, Spinach and Sweet chilli peppers
> Side two: Tom & garlic sauce, ground beef, green peppers, ham and sweetcorn
> 
> IT CANT GET HERE QUICK ENOUGH!!! (plus a can of diet coke)
> *
> *FOOD PORN ALERT - OVER AND OUT**
> 
> edit: urm... i sm sharing this large pizza with dh BTW.... lol :blush: not the diet coke tho... thats mine.
> 
> Hmmmm, seeing as OH is away now, should I order that... it would keep me going for days... i think i'll need some kind of tandoori chicken on it, maybe pineapple....Click to expand...

La La La :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:

*goes and tends to her slimming world approved fish pie*


----------



## waula

wow lads - i pop out to buy some baby things and its goes crazy in here... 

Loo - awesome news you're "little one" is head down - 6lb is immense. you grow good sized babies!!!! :winkwink: and I've broken my lack of inappropriate weeing at the wizards sleeve comment. :blush:

I'm impressed by all the valentines plans - we try not to do anything apart from cook dinner/film by the fire etc but DH is suprising me with a day out on sunday...always a worry when they're left to their own devices!!! :wacko: I've just made sure that a toilet is always nearby. :blush: 

Ms Crow - your photoshoot sounds immense...and what a lovely present for MrC!!! :hugs:

FT - your food porn cracks me up! Do you know, I don't think i've ever ordered a domino's pizza - am i missing out???! :haha: i've just had 2 slices of toast with homemade rhubarb and vanilla jam - not quite pizza but scrummy!!! 

Oh and I've also just ordered the raspberry leaf tea from amazon too...are you on commision FT?! Going to start it from 37 weeks...just cos I'm a wimp! :dohh:

So shopping spree...well, it turns out I'm not a fan of mothercare and could only find a bra and a nighty...but something has happened to my rib cage. I've gone from 32C at my last measurement to 36D :holly: and so thought this was appropriate... got myself a pretty nursing bra and a gorgeous new nighty - DH raised his eyebrows when I showed him...he can't wait for week 37!!! :blush: and then I went to Boots and finally it seems I am ready to pack my hospital bag!!! :happydance: surfboards, nip pads, lotions, potions, mini travel pots of shampoo/conditioner/shower gel... I am sooo prepared. and a little scared!!

Lads - someone recommended lavendar oil? is that for baths after the birth or now? Emera was it you who said about Teatree oil in baths?? And I got arnica :smug:

xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

loolindley said:


> MsC, good for you going for the photoshoot. It was Newfie who had some done too. It sounds like a really special thing to have done for MrC, and I'm sure he will love them :hugs:
> 
> I'm not entirely sure I could reach my perineum :wacko: and before you say it there is no way I can get my oh to do it!!!! The poor man has been sex starved for an age, and I dont think (in true animal kingdom style) presenting myself to him would be either fair, nor within my capabilities :blush: right now. :rofl: I am hoping the water will help me though, but maybe I'm being too optomistic!!!
> 
> Is anyone else massaging?
> 
> FT - I like you a little less after that food porn alert :grr:

I REALLY want to do this, my last essay was on the benefits of it (there is a cochrane review which shows it's effective), but I also think i won't be able to reach, and OH is grossed out by anything like that. 

FT, i'm ordering a pizza, thanks a bunch! its going to give me heartburn! 

Large (13.5") Create Your Own

+ Thin & Crispy Crust

+ No Dominos own tomato sauce

+ Single Sundried Tomato and Garlic Sauce

+ Single Tandoori Chicken

+ Single Pineapple

+ Single Pepperoni

+ Single Jalapeno Peppers


----------



## loolindley

Ok, sensible grown up question!

I have a lot of baby grows that are white with red stripes/bight colours. Now i know that we have to wash things in very gentle detergent/softener, but can we use colour catchers to stop the colours from running into the whites, or are the chemicals too strong?


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - there was tandori chicken on the BBQ side... forgot to mention that... just finished demolishing it! :) enjoy yours, that sounds lush! :dance: i love pineapple on pizza but DH hates it... so eat a chunk for me ;)

Loo - :blush: :hugs: if it makes you feel any better, i ate it slightly too fast and now feel :sick: Ok, ok... no i dont... it was amazing!!! LOL :haha:

as for massaging.... no im not doing it... i cant reach and no waaaaay am i letting DH do it LOL x

waula - before being pregnant a dominos pizza would have been BOTTOM of my take away options... but cant get enough of it lately LOL... its the smell.... OH GOSH - SO SORRY LOO.... lets move on...

... thats some good shopping youve done waula :) i always put lavendar in my baths.... but yeh missy and emera are your oil experts!


----------



## waula

I've just finished my baby washing Loo - had a lot of stripey stuff too... I just put it on an "Eco" quick wash cycle which is a really cool wash (I think 15 degrees?) and the colours haven't run - I did sit there with my fingers crossed though!!! xx


----------



## wondertwins

Apparently pizza is on everyone's mind! Missy and FT, I love your toppings list.

DS is coming to hang out with me tonight, and I plan to order Papa Johns. Loo- it is possible to eat healthy pizza! You just have to order the thin crust and stick with vegetable toppings. It's actually quite healthy (and yummy) that way. 

Waula- LOL at the thought of your poor hubby not knowing what is in store for him once week 37 hits! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> Ok, sensible grown up question!
> 
> I have a lot of baby grows that are white with red stripes/bight colours. Now i know that we have to wash things in very gentle detergent/softener, but can we use colour catchers to stop the colours from running into the whites, or are the chemicals too strong?

loo cant find a definitive answer, but this website seems to suggest they are fine - as well as a few other forums threads i just found:
https://chopsybaby.com/magazine/?p=9509


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha, i thought you'd all vomit at my toppings. OH is a veggy so i NEVER normally get what I want. Squeak! 

I have no idea about colour catchers....


----------



## loolindley

YOU ARE ALL SO MEAN :brat::brat::brat:

My sw fish pie followed by fruit salad will be fine.

Gaaaahhhhhhhhh. WHO AM I KIDDING???????? I WANT PIZZA :brat::brat::brat:


----------



## waula

oh and perineal massage...tried it once. it was almost impossible to reach and it hurt (am I a wuss??!) so I wont be trying it again :blush: i'm with Loo on the waterbirth approach... whats a bit of stretching going to do now compared to what is on its way!!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## MsCrow

I can't believe what a bunch of rotters you are talking all this pizza!

Loo, take heart, it would only make you feel all stodgy full at this stage of pregnancy.

Unless you're FT with an iron constitution.

I'm having leftover soup. Wooo. I might, just might have a slice of cheese on diced mushrooms and marmite on toast. It is the food of the gods.

I can hear you hurling at reading that, but you just have to trust me and try it.


----------



## MissyBlaze

MsC - that sounds amazing. I LOVE marmite.


----------



## firsttimer1

marmite? :sick:

Im feeling smug that im an 'iron constitution' :smug: i think it will be my new tagline....


----------



## wondertwins

I cannot even fathom the idea of being able to reach around for perineal massage! At this point, it requires a lot of creativity (and back bending) just to properly wipe when I pee!! :blush: I can manage about 1/2 a swipe coming at it from the front and the other 1/2 a swipe coming at it from the back. 

Crow- Cheese and mushrooms on toast sounds yummy. But marmite? :sick:


----------



## loolindley

Can I just tell you all how delicious my fish pie was :smug: With green beans and broccoli I can't imagine a tea I would rather have! *searches but fails to find a pinochio emoticon*

Why have 3 people got in touch with me to say don't watch Wednesday's OBEM. Did a baby not make it? I'm curious, but not hormonally stable enough to see anything like that.


----------



## firsttimer1

the baby was fine hun - but it WAS hard to watch.... baby got stuck and had to have a little bit more breathing support than most.... but was all happy in end :hugs:

im glad your pie was so lush...... :haha:


----------



## emera35

About to have a hypnobirthing refresher with my mum, so briefly someone was asking about oils in the bath?

I love 2 drops of lavender and 2 drops of geranium! For baths after the birth then that plus 1 drop of tea tree :thumbup:

Oh and yay to getting Arnica tablets for afterwards, DO IT! :dance: Even if you don't have any tearing, there will be bruising :hugs:

Right, off to drink some Gaviscon before hypnotherapy!

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I need to get me some geranium oil...

After my moan and melt down at OH about the cot having no mattress, OHs dad sad he'd rather just buy a mattress than get a refund (i'm lucky he's lazy!). Which one shall i tell him to get? It's a mamas and papas cot bed


----------



## firsttimer1

ive NO idea on mattresses huni :shrug: xxxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hang on a minute... How come I go out for a meal and suddenly I'm having a dirty hotel weekend?! DH will be lucky if that's his idea... I'm more just looking forward to a bed I don't ave to make and a dinner I don't have to cook!


----------



## firsttimer1

DH has shawshank on and i cant stop crying at the bit with the old man.... :cry:


----------



## loolindley

I've not got a mattress yet for my cot, so I'll find this interesting too. Is it worth spending a bomb or are cheaper ones any cop?


----------



## loolindley

Laura, we are only jealous :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Glerp, we're all as thick as each other. I kind of feel like I should be spending a bit more on a mattress, I have NO idea though


----------



## waula

i was completely bamboozled by mattresses - i never know if more money = better quality or rip off with these things... I literally spent days looking at loads of different ones...then we got our cotbed on offer and it came with a free mattress worth £80 which suited me fine! :dohh:

I think sprung is preferable to foam and then you go into hypo-allergenic ones which are advised if you/any of family are allergic types and then crazy memory foam ones... ours is just a normal pocket sprung one and i've put a hypoallergenic mattress protector on top before sheets... good luck!!! :flower: xx


----------



## firsttimer1

i think we got a hypo-allerg one for about £60.... but really not sure :shrug: no idea sprung or foam LOL


----------



## loolindley

DOMINO'S JUST TXT ME AGAIN!!!!! Twice in one night!!!!!!! :grr:


----------



## MissyBlaze

loolindley said:


> DOMINO'S JUST TXT ME AGAIN!!!!! Twice in one night!!!!!!! :grr:

That is bullying!


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> DOMINO'S JUST TXT ME AGAIN!!!!! Twice in one night!!!!!!! :grr:

they're going to regret it.... heehee :winkwink:

digs hasnt stopped moving today. anyone else experience the same? i cant believe im about to ask this but - can a baby move TOO much? :shrug:

maybe its cos they are taking up so much room now that EVERY time they move i feel it??


----------



## waula

FT you crack me up!!!! Poor digs - he/she can't win!!! Not sure if they can move too much - my MW always just seems happy that I get at least 10 kicks in and writes down active baby in my notes and I rarely get past 9am if i'm kick counting... Are we not getting to the stage now where amniotic fluid is decreasing a bit? Maybe that means we feel more pronounced kicks... xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i think they are out of room and fluid :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I have heartburn


----------



## waula

Poor you Missy - is that the pizza???! Loo are you feeling :smug:??? you are allowed to I think... xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

missy.... heehee.... did you eat ALL of that pizza? LOL


----------



## MissyBlaze

I may have.... in my defense it was thin and crispy... hahahaha


----------



## loolindley

Nope! No heart burn here!!!! Just the sweet smell of smugness :rofl:


----------



## emera35

We bought Ikea's cheapest mattress, stuck it in a cover, then covered it with a plastic sheet and a flannel sheet. Roh always seemed really comfy and has always slept well, so i'm assuming the lack of mattress luxury has never really bothered him. :shrug: Its good as new, i just popped the cover through the wash and bought a new plastic sheet, would probably happily sleep like 5 more babies without looking tired. Its literally in perfect condition!
Babies just need a really firm surface to sleep on, that has just enough give that they don't end up with a flat head. Think thats about all you need to consider when buying a mattress :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

:bodyb: Loo... i dont have heartburn :smug:

must be iron constitution which protects me ;)

ooooooooooo im SOOOO out of baby related things to research... its depressing me!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ummmm, why don't you research mattresses...

or the bestest toy

or if eating dates prevents haemorrhage?


----------



## firsttimer1

> or if eating dates prevents haemorrhage?

Oh crap! i read something about dates and pregnancy recently and meant to look it up... runs off to research....


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yay! I found one for ya!


----------



## firsttimer1

KNEW IT ... here you go.... 

Dates help strengthen muscles &#8211; It has been found that dates can help people with a weak heart by strengthening the heart muscles. _It is also advised the pregnant women eat fresh or dried dates so that the muscles of the uterus are strengthened for easier delivery._ Many body builder eat good amounts of dates prior to a workout, as it provides them with energy and strength to workout longer.

However, as im taking RLT and EPO i think i will give prunes/dates a miss. 

Plus they taste gross. :sick:


----------



## loolindley

Ha! I live that you are researching dates on a Friday night!!!

Living it up, aren't we?!?


----------



## firsttimer1

apparently this is the most popular and bestest toy for babies aged 0-2yrs for 2011/12:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Einstein-Take-Along-Tunes/dp/B000YDDF6O

now i will research mattresses!


----------



## firsttimer1

your on here too so ''na-na-nana-naaaa'' :smug:


----------



## KellyC75

Well, ive had a nights sleep (all be it short & not so comfy!)........:sleep:

And your all still chatterboxing away :winkwink::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

''The Foundation for the Study of Infant Deaths states that* it doesn't matter what kind of mattress you use*, as long as it's firm not soft, fits the cot without any gaps, doesn't sag at all or show any signs of wear and tear.''

well that was quick. this link has good info on different types... 
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/buyingforbaby/cotscribsbedding/mattress/

Research jobs...... DONE!!! :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wow! FT, you're so efficient! I love dates. I'm gonna keep scoffing em!


----------



## waula

my bottom is hiccupping - very odd!!!! x


----------



## MissyBlaze

I might do a bit more hand expressing, I slept SOOOOO well last time, it made me super sleepy!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula! I love you hahaha. I had bum hiccups today too


----------



## loolindley

waula said:


> my bottom is hiccupping - very odd!!!! x

Is that your way of telling us you have wind??? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

ah yes, missy, i meant to ask about that.... has your milk come in?! or is this from past bambino? I meant to ask last time lol x sorry if im being dumb x

edit: waula... :rofl:


----------



## waula

no wind (yet) just baby hiccups very very low down...odd odd odd... Missy - i want to know about this hand expressing malarkey too please... intrigued. :coffee: xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> ah yes, missy, i meant to ask about that.... has your milk come in?! or is this from past bambino? I meant to ask last time lol x sorry if im being dumb x
> 
> edit: waula... :rofl:

No, you can start at 36 weeks. You hardly get any out but it helps you kind of get to know your boobs and what does what, plus I've got a (tiny) little stock in the freezer now so if i stress out and struggle postnatally I've got something there. I can't find the proper leaflet which my friend sent me but this one has a bit about it... https://www.derbyhospitals.nhs.uk/easysiteweb/getresource.axd?assetid=2816&type=0&servicetype=1


----------



## waula

by the way...i'm making more cake...:dohh: and this is why I'm not standing on the scales again until this baby is out of me!!!! :blush:

its banana cake with passion fruit icing. and yes, its an odd time of day to be baking. but it smells INCREDIBLE! xxx


----------



## loolindley

My boobs aren't leaking yet. I guess that means there is not much point in me doing it


----------



## MissyBlaze

loolindley said:


> My boobs aren't leaking yet. I guess that means there is not much point in me doing it

They don't have to be leaking. Honestly, you might get literally drops but it's interesting to see (from 36 weeks).


----------



## waula

bloody hell missy that is a nipple that's being squeezed HARD!!!! ouch!!!! i may have to give it a go next week though...crazy bodies x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha! It is, i hadn't noticed that! I didn't squeeze that hard...


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - ahh i didnt know that... not sure i can do it though as ive only just my head around Bfing at all! :hugs:

Waula... you realise banana cake is my MAJOR and only on-going craving... you :witch: !!!


----------



## firsttimer1

right lads, im off as i want to try to convince DH that digs is now asleep so we can.... :blush:

that was prob TMI and i prob should hv just said night..... NIGHT!! :)


----------



## citymouse

Jiminy Christmas laddies, you all need to get off maternity leave so we can keep up. Go back to work. :rofl: 

As for mattresses, my recommendation, after putting the sheets and pad on mine the other day, is to get the lightest one you can find! Seriously! What a PITA that process was. We bought our mattress a year ago when my brother brought his toddler out for the holidays, and they said he would only sleep on a crib mattress. We figured we'd need one eventually, so I just bought a mid-range one from Amazon. I think it's a Sealy. 

I had a PB&J for lunch, inspired by you lads.

And speaking of hypnobirthing, I've just put a call in to a local woman asking about private sessions. DH and I were supposed to do the childbirth class at the hospital on Sunday, but he moaned and groaned. He finds all the other people that go to those classes insufferably dumb. :haha: I must admit, the woman who led the tour really didn't give us the motivation to come back for a seven-hour session. 

But I told him he has to read some books and do a private hypnobirthing session if we're going to skip the group class. I still don't know if it's the right decision, but I have a doula, and poor DH had a really hard week. I don't want to steal his only free day in a three-week span.

Oh, and speaking of wind--last night I sat down to pee and let loose the loudest trumpet. It totally scared me. So I sat there, laughing so hard I was practically crying, and DH heard me (but somehow didn't hear the bodily function itself), and thought I was crying in the bathroom and that something was wrong, which made me laugh even harder because I didn't want to shout, "I'M FINE I JUST SCARED MYSELF FARTING!" through the bathroom door.

Ah, good times. Being pregnant is just so freaking magical, isn't it?


----------



## loolindley

Oh. My. Life. :shock:

I just gave my boobs an experimental squeeze and out of the right one came out a few beads of clear 'something' and a couple of beads of white, and out of the left one came a bead of yellowy creamy stuff and some more white. 

I am beyond freaked out. 

Does this mean they are going to start leaking everywhere??? What have I started?!?


----------



## MissyBlaze

You don't need to do it at all, its just something i always planned to do (and especially because i've been leaking for yonks). The midwives sometimes show you how to do it postnatally if you need/want to


----------



## waula

hahahhaa FT!!! we won't tell on you...but yes, perhaps TMI even for us!!! xx


----------



## waula

hahaha Loo - i'm going to have to give it a go now...oh my christ. panicked. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

woooooow! just got through all the perineal, pizza, mattress, toy, and milk expressing talk! its amazing how much the conversation swings on here :haha:

no perineal massage here, no way! im not even gonna try, i can barely waddle my big hiney around as it is and catch my breath. im not trying to make life harder:wacko: and DH is a 37 yr old man with the mind of an 18 yr old when it comes to sex. im certain he would agree to it, but i wouldnt get out of there without dtd. i barely keep up with his appetite as it is, im not adding anything that entices him for more!

my girls are going to a sleepover at a girlfriend of theirs for her birthday. Dh is bringing home dinner, yay no cooking or dishes!!!! 

we got our double stroller today, absolutely cant wait to use it :happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha i'm loving that i've made you lactate Loo! Ha ha haaaaaaaaa! Sorry, I'm sure you will be fine and won't leak all over the shop (and if you do you can be in my gang). 

Go waula!


----------



## waula

nothing :nope:


----------



## waula

ooooooooooooooooooooh something clear!!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

What IS that clear stuff?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mine started with the clear stuff!! And then the whitey/yellow stuff comes.


----------



## citymouse

Ah, welcome to the world of wondering if you've got wet spots on your shirt!


----------



## MissyBlaze

loolindley said:


> What IS that clear stuff?

The clear stuff is kind of mucousy stuff, it lubricates your nipples (i think)


----------



## waula

oh my goodness... Loo, i'm with you. Bit freaked out. But amazed at the same time! We are bloody incredible!!!!! x


----------



## loolindley

I wiped it away with a tissue :haha:

How Bizarre! I know it's normal and all that, but I had no idea?!?!?

The baby isn't even due for a gazzilion days yet and now my boobs are all leaky!

I'm a cow!


----------



## MissyBlaze

We're all amazing cows! I nearly died of a heart attack the first time it happened. It's like we're real mummies.


----------



## waula

Ha!! DH out tonight....wait til he comes home...poor chap!!! They are now completely off limits - and be proud of being a cow Loo!! :mamafy:


----------



## loolindley

I agree. Amazing, in a really freaky way.

I don't think I can tell my oh about this! I'm not sure why, it just feels a bit odd at the moment.

Eeesh. I need to sleep to digest this new body wonder!

Nos da folks. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

i leak every night in the shower and when i get up in the morning so im not squeezing right now i know what its capable of....

here is our new double stroller:happydance: (please ignore the little tikes basketball goal and balls around my floor. it really is like toys r us here)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Nos da you goddess :)

Quite early in pg OH found out that i was lactating in an intimate moment. He was sad about it. He had to go and get a drink.


----------



## waula

hmmm...boob squeezing seems to have woken LO up a LOT!!! Maybe he doesn't want his clear boob juice going to waste!!!!!! right, cake out and cooling and filling house with amazing fumes... off to bed, nights lads!!!! and thanks for the entertainment as always!!! xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Nahnight gals! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Lovey stroller Blessed :thumbup:

Well I for one am not squeezing my tits :haha: I never did it before last 2 times and had no problemo lactating :baby:


----------



## citymouse

Good night, all you Brits!

I was thinking the other day that once the LOs come, this board will be hopping day and night because we'll all be up for middle of the night feedings.


----------



## emera35

Haha! :haha: I pop on to catch up, and what have you all been doing?!? :dance: You've made me giggle! I never really expressed beforehand last time either, and never leaked a drop! This time i've had the occasional leak, and i have done a bit of hand expressing in the bath, as i've had a slightly sore nip (same boob i had on and off blocked ducts with last time) so figured expressing might help, which it seemed to :)
According to the funky updated breastfeeding leaflet my MW proudly upgraded me to the other week "Collostrum can be clear, white, off-white, yellow, green, brown or even red in colour, these are all normal". Just imagine, snazzy rainbow milk!?!? Have to admit, i think the first few times i hand expressed (had to get good at it quick as Roh couldn't feed for a few days) it was sort of brown, and i was a bit freaked. This new leaflet is better! :haha:

Hypnobirthing refresher was fine! Went over the anesthetic method (self anesthesia, feels sort of odd) and a nice visualisation of being on a warm sandy beach with the waves lapping at your toes, and the waves are your contractions. Used that one mostly last time, it was ace :thumbup: 

Only problem was i have really weird busy hands and i couldn't stop moving them about. Random :shrug: Also OH started snoring halfway through and made me giggle! :dohh:


----------



## emera35

City, true! There is nothing better than knowing you are not the only one awake at 3.30am! :hugs:

On that note, nighters! xxx


----------



## wondertwins

City - My belly hurts from laughing at your surprise trumpet story. I had one of those while in bed one night and I whispered very quietly to my DH, "did you hear that?" In a regular awake voice he said, "yes." It put me into fits of laughter for a good 10 minutes. In many ways I'm about as mature as a teenage boy. :haha:

Waula/Missy/Loo- I've said it before and I'll say it again... I really do think there may be a connection between nipple stimulation and your uterus. (So maybe it did wake up your LO, Waula!) The night before I went into labor with DS, I had this odd desire to have my nipples pinched, sucked, tugged on, and I swear it started my labor. This seems to support the theory: https://www.birthingnaturally.net/cn/technique/nipple.html

I love the stroller, Blessed! It looks like it will stand up to lots of use! :thumbup: 

Loo- I have no heartburn, but I'm so full of baby that I was only able to eat about a piece and a half before calling it quits. There's just no more room for food. :cry:

Nighty night to everyone. I'm sure the next time I log on there will be another 30 pages. :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

LOL, WT! Every time I burp loudly, I turn to DH and say, "Did you HEAR that?" like Will Ferrell in "Elf." When I pass gas from the other end I usually just giggle.

I think whoever's post ends up at the top of a new page should have to go back and summarize the previous page.


----------



## kymied

I agree mouse! Go! (Can you also summarize from page 29, I'm way behind!)

My baby shower is on Sunday and things are disappearing off the registry quickly. I hope it's fun an not stressful (like most times with the inlaws) I have to decide what to wear as there will be pictures and I'm not used to being the center of attention. I'll probably just end up wearing a tank top as the MIL's house is always HOT!

Hubby is planning on finishing up the office tomorrow (I hope he gets a lot done!) I hope we can set up the crib soon, someone bought the mattress and sheets and blankets!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning laddies....busy chat and general breast squeezing last night....nothing shocks me on here:haha:

Quick question....anyone taken their rings off yet? Mine are getting a little tight but still fine to wear but have heard that if you have to go to theatre then they may have to cut them off if they cannot remove but have also heard they tape them.....i dont want this to happen (cuttibg anywsy espec not wedding ring and engagement one). They are ok and i feel naked without....but wouls rather pre-empt now than leave too late 

thoughts? X


----------



## firsttimer1

MORNING!

mine are still on and are fine mitch..... might wait a bit more (say week 37) and then decide. I dont think they will be too tight to remove before then..... (fmaous last words haha)

I may take them off for labour day anyway... so i know they are safe at home IF they are taken off for c-sec etc? :shrug:

Hope some SS pressies arrive today :dance: want piccies... still waiting on danielles! :dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

I've had to take mine off. I've not been wearing my wedding ring for weeks now and my engagement ring (which is half a size bigger) went last week. But, I've had loads of swelling in my hands and feet so I felt it was best even though it generally gets better over night.


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> I've had to take mine off. I've not been wearing my wedding ring for weeks now and my engagement ring (which is half a size bigger) went last week. But, I've had loads of swelling in my hands and feet so I felt it was best even though it generally gets better over night.

Yeah its fine at the moment but thinking probably get more and more tight..... Maybe as .my mw on weds but think they'll have to go. Was trying on eternity rings last weekend and usual size was tight. 

Anyone elses oh doing the eternity ring tradition for first born?


----------



## waula

ah Mitch - the eternity ring thing...I've dropped hints about tradition of first child and he's dropped hints back that I'll get one for child number 4!!! :haha: we'll see... my rings are still on and haven't really had swollen hands yet - when I do i'm just going to pop them both on my necklace that I always wear and then they can still be with me... I don't like not having them on me!

We're just back from swimming - 50 lengths when it was -8 outside took quite a lot of motivation this morning - but it feels so good once i'm in! I think I suit life in water more than land at the minute!

Hope everyone has nice weekends, take care in the snow/ice and keep cooking those babies please!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

> Anyone elses oh doing the eternity ring tradition for first born?

we were going to do it on our like, ten year anniversary :shrug: i didnt know they were associated with children :shrug:

*EDIT:*
ah, just looked it up. apparently they are commonly given on the birth of a child - but that was not intial purpose. 

Phew. hubby is saved.... he has 9 years to save up... :haha:


----------



## emera35

Mmm lazy morning! Keep thinking its sunday! Nearly finished my blanket! :)

Waula 50 lengths sounds a bit hardcore for me, even though I used to be a county level swimmer, walking round the house right now is a challenge! I imagine swimming would be nice exercise if I could make it to the pool. Its a shame really last time the weather was really nice and I was walking about 4-6 miles a day. I feel so unfit, but really I can't do anything about it for now!

Might have a nap :sleep:


----------



## emera35

Oh and my rings fit just the same :shrug: never had swollen hands as a symptom. Ankles yes, but not hands and feet.


----------



## wondertwins

*Happy Saturday hot mamas.* :flower:



kymied said:


> I have to decide what to wear as there will be pictures and I'm not used to being the center of attention. I'll probably just end up wearing a tank top as the MIL's house is always HOT!

A tank top in Massachusetts? In February? Pregnancy must be good for your heating bill. :thumbup: Have fun at your shower! 



mitchnorm said:


> Quick question....anyone taken their rings off yet?

If your hands are not currently swollen, then I think it's fine to keep wearing them. I still have mine on. I took it off when I first came into the hospital because the IV causes my hand to swell, but now that they've removed the IV, it's fine. I'm with FT regarding labor... I plan to take it off just so I know it's somewhere safe.



waula said:


> We're just back from swimming - 50 lengths when it was -8 outside took quite a lot of motivation this morning - but it feels so good once i'm in! I think I suit life in water more than land at the minute!

You stop working so you're no longer climbing into ditches to take care of cows, but you still manage this? :wacko: You're super woman!

Emera- Please post a pic of your blanket when you're finished!! I can't wait to see it.

AFM... A friend of mine delivered her baby yesterday morning and she's in the same hospital as me. I might try to figure out a way to sneak down to the next floor so I can see her. :) Other than that... I'll just be hanging out not swimming 50 lengths. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

wt - wow congrats to your friend! :hugs: I hope you get to sneak off and meet her baby! :dance:

i think my SS pres is lost in post :cry: im sure the person shouldve had it by now :cry:


----------



## wondertwins

Is there any way you can track the package, FT?


----------



## emera35

Aww, FT hope it turns up, I'm sure it will! :hugs:

WT hope you get to sneak down to see your friend, and congratulations to her! :)

Its flipping freezng here, heatng is on and I'm under my duvet with a hot cup of RLT and I'm still cold! Had a lovely nap! :)

Just realised that all I ate yesterday was one slice of toast and marmalade and a toddler sized portion of leftover cobbler! I didn't feel very hungry though, weird!
Bit better today my cornflakes didn't make me feel queasy! :dance: and I had a cheese and tom sarnie for lunch with lots of mayo! Mmm, mayo! Only normally like it with tuna, but for some reason wanted loads of it today :shrug: also had 3 squares of chocolate. I'm rationing it now as I won't get more until monday. Its my fancy single estate cocoa organic stuff. I trained as a chocolatiere when I was younger, so I can be snobby about chocolate! No that I'm not partial to the odd kitcat chunky here and there!!! :D that's for scoffng though, this stuff is for savouring! :)

Right Roh is snoozing, so on with the blanket! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

exciting news for your friend WT and def sneak downstairs for a cuddle!

i just ate two delicous egg and bacon muffins with strawberry milkshake! i still have complete strawberry milkshake cravings

my mum thinks my bump might have dropped which might explain the stretchies, the pressure down below and the pelvic pain i seem to have suddenly developed. lifting my own leg is painful ie putting on jeans, walking etc. hope its not spd...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

well done waula on the swimming. im off to the pool again tomorrow, i love feeling weightless! i need to buy some goggles though so i can do some proper lengths rather than just bobbing about.

on the ring thing, my hands havent swollen up yet, but i seem to be a couple of weeks behind everyone else on symptoms...

i would love an eternity ring! but i dont think my hubby will do it because it is such an extravagance and we need the money with me going on maternity etc.


----------



## emera35

Cupcake - Hope you don't develop SPD! :hugs: Putting on pants and trousers is one of the most painful things in the world for me right now :( I'm mostly in dresses or sarongs for the duration, unless OH can help me. Roh put my slippers on for me yesterday, so cute!! :cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

Holy crap I am far behind. Hope all are well. I just wanted to check in so no one starts to worry lol. I will try to read back through some pages. I finally have my hospital bag packed and I plan to start the nursery next week so I'm feeling like we're getting somewhere. :D Take care. :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> Anyone elses oh doing the eternity ring tradition for first born?
> 
> we were going to do it on our like, ten year anniversary :shrug: i didnt know they were associated with children :shrug:
> 
> *EDIT:*
> ah, just looked it up. apparently they are commonly given on the birth of a child - but that was not intial purpose.
> 
> Phew. hubby is saved.... he has 9 years to save up... :haha:Click to expand...


I just looked it up too.. lol. They are more commonly referred to as anniversary bands here. I got one for our first anniversary. :blush:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Afternoon ladies

Well after a rubbish week im having a lovely weekend and just popping on to check in - we have my 8 year old little cousin through who is a gem so its nice to spend sometime with her.

Picked up my boots changing bag today - im sure they have changed the design ????
Also picked up more bio oil - hoping these strechies will stay at bay --

I also posted my SS - so sorry to my lady as i know its a little later but hopefully she will love it, it should be with her by tuesday --

Well ladies we are having movie night so will check in later and see how many pages you guys have gotten us to -- yes yes ladies can chat hehe

Hope all is well and enjoying weekend 

L xx


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- :flower: was wondering about you!

mitch- my rings got too small during my 4th pregnancy so i took them off and wore a different ring that DH had bought me. i figured i would get them back on after i had him. got preggo again a few months later and had to keep the other ring on. about midway through that pregnancy i said forget it and got my rings resized one size bigger. we have them insured from the jewelry store so they did it for free and will size them back if i need them to one day (they have had to replace diamonds for free and clean/inspect them every 6 mos anyways). i have been able to keep them on this whole pregnancy so far. im hoping to lose the weight and be able to have them resized back down but who knows, they may stay this size a while. after not wearing them a year i just wanted them to fit again :wacko:

i never heard of the eternity band thing, but sounds lovely! right now DH has been looking at mom rings. although we dont know how many kids we will end up with and i dont want to keep adding birthstones, so looking more for one that says mom :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Good morning!

WT, good luck seeing your friend's baby! Hope you manage it!

Waula, holy moly, woman--that's a lot of laps!

FT, don't worry, I'm sure your gift will show up.

Good morning to all!

I anticipate a slow weekend. My stuffiness has spread own to be a sore throat. :( Have to skip yoga and will probably try to take it pretty easy. I actually slept all right last night, even though I woke up a lot... I was still comfortable. It was weird.

One thing I've noticed at night is that baby wakes when I wake and sleeps when I sleep. Good baby! :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, hi, Newfie, thanks for checking in!

Regarding rings, I took mine off and keep forgetting to put it back on. I intended to sleep without them... Heard a horror story about a woman who woke up and her finger was so swollen they had to cut her ring, and it happened overnight. But so far I can't remember to actually put it on.


----------



## kkl12

I had to take my rings off a few weeks ago. Seems like I get swelling in my fingers, not my feet. I do hate not wearing them though..

Hope you are all having a lovely Saturday!


----------



## Skadi

So I confronted OH about the texts I found and of course he blew up over my looking through his phone and then tried saying the texts weren't his... at which point I pointed out that that made no sense. He told me to take his name off the car insurance. So I texted this girl and asked her wtf was going on. So then she must have messaged him something because he is all "Yo why are you texting ppl from my phone?" I feel so done right now.


----------



## MissyBlaze

oh no skadi, i'm sorry. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Skadi

I really don't know. I feel just </3


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, does this other girl know he has a brand new baby?

What is WRONG with some people??

:hugs: Sorry, Skadi.


----------



## newfielady

:hi: ladies. Regarding rings, mine still fit. They're a little tight in the morning when I first get up but that happens to non-pregnant people. :shrug:
Blessed- I have hinted around to DH that I would _love_ a MOM ring for mother's day. :cloud9: Hopefully he takes the hint :rofl:
FT- I know I have missed lots of stuff but I gather you are worried about your SS pressie. I'm sure it will show up, it really hasn't been that long. I don't think my lady has her's yet. Did anyone else get the SS presents?
Skadi- :shock: I'm sorry, I don't really know what's going on but I read that last post and it made me make this face :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Skadi......that sucks....typical to fly off the handle to cover his 'mistakes' up:nope:....

How did you leave it with him? And whats the car insurance statement mean???! Hope things work out for you, stay strong :hugs:x x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hugs skadi, also wondering what he meant about the car insurance....

on a foody note, i have just had my second strawberry milkshake of the day with cheesy doritos for dinner followed by tinned fruit. not my healthiest meal...... oops


----------



## emera35

Mmmm, strawberry milk! :)

Skadi - :hugs: to you hun xx


Well, yay i finished my blanket! :dance: Here are some pictures, i'm sooo pleased with it, even though its a bit wonky and full of mistakes, its taken ages, and i'm just happy i got it done before bumpy arrives!! I can't wait to snuggle my baby girl in it!! :cloud9:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/DSCN1929.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/DSCN1928.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/DSCN1930.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

well done on the blanket! it looks great! i cant knit to save my life but luckily have a willing grandma who is busy knitting for me


----------



## Babydance

Hello lovlies, im a bit scared and mixed up with my delivery choices, i was just wondering is anyone having a section? xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- wow what a jerk. i hope you are ok, as ok as you can be. i was wondering the same thing too, does this girl know he just had a baby? 

praying for you and baby girl hun! you both dont deserve this :hugs:

newfie- i hope you get your MOM ring! i really want one too. DH says i earned it lol


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- thats stinking gorgeous! good job miss :winkwink:

babydance- there are a few scheduled sections on here. im sure someone can help :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Great work, Emera. Now PUSH!

:rofl:


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> Great work, Emera. Now PUSH!
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl: Nooo, want to wait until tomorrow at the soonest!!! :baby:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera! That is amazing! Well done! I want us to have twin babies so keep hanging on. I am having mega BH tonight though...


----------



## emera35

Haha, Missy! Well i'm definitely having twinges, but to be honest, i feel a bit lost now! I have zero clue what i'm looking for or how labour might start. It wasn't exactly "typical" last time. I just feel weird that i'm still pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm way behind today as only just managed to steal the laptop from OH :growlmad:

Anyhoo - Emera love the blanket it's gorgeous and something keep and cherish...not sure my cardigan will turn out as nice as that! I keep avoing doing the right side because I've got to make buttonholes :shock: 

Regarding rings - I haven't taken mine off yet but then my hands don't seem to have swollen at all. Weighed myself today, I've put about 26lbs on which isn't to bad as I'm probably going pile on another 1/2 stone in the next few weeks :wacko:


----------



## Skadi

citymouse said:


> Ugh, does this other girl know he has a brand new baby?
> 
> What is WRONG with some people??
> 
> :hugs: Sorry, Skadi.

Yep! One of her texts was asking how KEIRA was. Are you kidding me? You are telling some other woman about MY daughter.

We were just arguing again and he kept insisting nothing was going on that he hadn't even hung out with her. She still hasnt answered my text but obviously texted him something. Then he kept going to walk out and I kept saying I was going to call her and find out the truth so he kept coming back. Then I just kept dialing and he told me it was over if I called her. So I didn't but he wouldn't tell me why he was so against me calling! He said he only didn't tell me about this girl because he thought I would be jealous. Huh?!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Urgh, skadi, he's horrible. I have no idea of what to advise but I hope you get it sorted and you make the right choice for you... xxx


----------



## loolindley

Skadi - :hug: What a numpty! Is he completely blind not to notice what he has got going for him?!?! I really hope he has given you some answers by now. Please stay strong for Kiera :hugs:

Emera - I love that blanket!! You're full term tomorrow! Congratulations!!!!!

Quiet day for me. Magic (my dog) puked 4 times, but hardly a highlight! Al wants (yes, WANTS) to go to the Trafford Centre tomorrow :shrug: He has never been and never even seen that many shops in one place. I really hate shopping though :sad2: I can't even have a nice lunch there to make up for the trudging round the shops. Booo!!!!

I do need to buy a maternity tankini though as I can now have my waterbirth :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Still mega over the moon about being taken off consultant care...can you tell!??!?!


----------



## wondertwins

Emera- Way to go!! That blanket is fabulous! 

Glowie- 26 pounds is great! I think that means you should have a strawberry shake. :haha:

Skadi- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You deserve to be treated so much better that this. No matter how you decide to handle it or how things turn out, please please please don't let him make you feel like you did anything wrong. The notion that he'd be pursuing another woman (even if he's not following through with actual cheating) while he has a preemie baby in the hospital makes me so mad I could spit! :growlmad: For him to try and turn it around on you is simply ridiculous. We all deserve our privacy in our relationships. True. But we also deserve to be treated with common respect.


----------



## Skadi

mitchnorm said:


> Skadi......that sucks....typical to fly off the handle to cover his 'mistakes' up:nope:....
> 
> How did you leave it with him? And whats the car insurance statement mean???! Hope things work out for you, stay strong :hugs:x x

No kidding! Then during the whole argument he is bringing up shit from 3 years ago! He has it in his head I was cheating on him and I cheat on him all the time for some reason. Yet he has no real reason to believe this except I have some friends who are a little on the slutty (yet single) side. I've never ever ever once even talked to another guy on that kind of level and he knows my one male friend that i hang out with. 

We've been arguing for the last two hours and honestly I feel like we got nowhere with it as usual and then he left to go to his moms to bring his brother food. I really don't believe him about this. 

I own both our cars and the insurance is under me as the primary driver and him as an occasional so he wanted me to take him off the car insurance. I suppose because that was his way of saying he was going to leave me.


----------



## Skadi

Emera - That blanket is gorgeous! I wish I knew how to make things like that!


----------



## Skadi

loolindley said:


> Skadi - :hug: What a numpty! Is he completely blind not to notice what he has got going for him?!?! I really hope he has given you some answers by now. Please stay strong for Kiera :hugs:

No, he really doesn't. He spent the entire argument telling me everything I do wrong - most of it imaginary. He hasn't given me answers and he probably never will. :cry:


----------



## Skadi

wondertwins said:


> Skadi- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You deserve to be treated so much better that this. No matter how you decide to handle it or how things turn out, please please please don't let him make you feel like you did anything wrong. The notion that he'd be pursuing another woman (even if he's not following through with actual cheating) while he has a preemie baby in the hospital makes me so mad I could spit! :growlmad: For him to try and turn it around on you is simply ridiculous. We all deserve our privacy in our relationships. True. But we also deserve to be treated with common respect.

Thanks! Oh trust me, it makes me sick. Plus since the one text was asking what happened to her on Sunday - obviously he made plans for her knowing I would be at the hospital with Keira all day and night as usual. I said that to him too and he didn't even say anything! I feel so sad for her. :nope:


----------



## loolindley

Well lets get one thing straight. This is NOT your fault, and he needs to stop suggesting it is. Please don't start blaming yourself for anything. 

If he is making suggestions that he wants to go, then let him. It might take a bit of space for him to realise he has to change his ways. And if he doesn't want to buck up his ideas, then you know you can do this without him.

It's such a tough time, for you both, and ovbiously there are additional stresses on your lives at the moment, but that means he should be there more for you rather than leaning on another girl for an emotional crutch. Anyone would act the same as you, I'm sure. xxxx


----------



## citymouse

I'm starting to be a big believer in karma as I get older. He will reap what he sows! It's just a shame it has to have a negative impact on you.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Totally agree Rashy. Karma totally works. 

My ex, who cheated on me lots (I ignored it for years, thinking it was my imagination, and he always talked his way out of it). Eventually he left me for someone else. Within a year he was engaged to her, then a year later he married her. Each time anything happened it felt like another stab in my heart, it was DEVASTATING. Then a couple of weeks ago I found out that he'd continued cheating... less than 6 months after the wedding she left him. He's devastated. Mwahahaha. Took ages but karma got to him in the end!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Skadi- I'm sorry your going through this... But if he wants to walk out let him. Eventually the whole thing will hit him and he will realize what his lost. Even know you don't know the whole truth his actions scream guilty. What a weak excuse for a man cheating on you.. Especially now you have Keira and the situation she is in!!! I get so annoyed with people who cheat.. Honestly how hard is it to tell someone you supposedly loved that you don't feel the same anymore.. Where is the respect... I'm so sorry your going through this but you and Keira deserve everything and more..

Emera- I love the blanket!! Wish I was crafty!!! So many cute things I'd love to try but yet I have no idea how to knit or sew!! 

Rings.. Mine have been off for ages.. My hands swell so bad.. Especially now with my carpal tunnel.. I can't wait to wear them again though!!


----------



## citymouse

Lord, deliver me from BnB cat threads!


----------



## wondertwins

citymouse said:


> Lord, deliver me from BnB cat threads!

City- are you going to make me venture outside of the March Mamas thread?

EDIT TO ADD: Wow. That's a lot of pages about a cat.


----------



## Skadi

loolindley said:


> Well lets get one thing straight. This is NOT your fault, and he needs to stop suggesting it is. Please don't start blaming yourself for anything.
> 
> If he is making suggestions that he wants to go, then let him. It might take a bit of space for him to realise he has to change his ways. And if he doesn't want to buck up his ideas, then you know you can do this without him.
> 
> It's such a tough time, for you both, and ovbiously there are additional stresses on your lives at the moment, but that means he should be there more for you rather than leaning on another girl for an emotional crutch. Anyone would act the same as you, I'm sure. xxxx

Loo - It's hard though, It's so easy to say yeah I want him gone and right now I do but its hard to actually do something about it especially without Keira here. I don't think I could take that right now.

City & Missy - I hope so. The worst I have ever done to him is look through his phone. I mean.. are you kidding me? He rates that as worse than the girls who cheated on him when he was dating them. :growlmad:

wouldluvabub - I even asked him when we were arguing why he was still with me because I feel like he doesn't want to be - whether or not he has cheated - and he was like "Yo if I never wanted to be with you I wouldn't be living here with you". :nope:


----------



## emera35

Skadi :hugs: your man sounds really manipulative. Never think that his inability to be honest or give you a straight answer is your fault! I would be soo suspicious if he wasn't able to give a decent explanation of where he was and what he's been doing if asked directly! Gaah, I feel so frustrated for you. Only experience I can draw on is that the only guy who was ever suspicious I was cheating on him (and accused me all the time!) Was cheating on me for most of our relationship! Turning arguements around was a classic trick of his, he used to make me feel like crap, and turn everything round onto me so I felt wrong to accuse him. Eventually one of the girls he was seeing came to see me and said he was seeing her and a few others she knew about (think she felt sorry for me as I was in hospital for like 2 months ). Anyway the way your man is behaving rings massive alarm bells with me. I'm sure all the threatening to leave is just to see that he can push you as far as he wants and you won't kick him out :( its not a good way for him to behave, and it seems like he's just taking advantage of the stress of your current situation. You deserve someone more committed and supportive. Sorry you are going through this hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Skadi

Thanks Emera. :) 

I'm really not stupid, I know he at least intended something with her, I just honestly don't have the guts to do anything about it right now. I just feel so down right now between everything.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Skadi- honestly only you know what is best for yourself and Keira. All I can say is be strong, deep down you know the right thing to do. Remember your a mother now and you need to be able to make the hard choices for Keira's sake!! You will be fine Hun in whatever you choose.


----------



## citymouse

Skadi take things at your own pace for now. Let the situation with him be on the back burner. Keira and you should be your priorities. It will be tough, but you have to look out for yourself and your daughter.


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Skadi ~ Im so sorry your going through this :hug:


----------



## Skadi

I love you ladies. <3


----------



## newfielady

> Skadi- I'm sorry your going through this... But if he wants to walk out let him. Eventually the whole thing will hit him and he will realize what his lost. Even know you don't know the whole truth his actions scream guilty. What a weak excuse for a man cheating on you.. Especially now you have Keira and the situation she is in!!! I get so annoyed with people who cheat.. Honestly how hard is it to tell someone you supposedly loved that you don't feel the same anymore.. Where is the respect... I'm so sorry your going through this but you and Keira deserve everything and more..

I so agree with this, this is the exact way I feel. I told my dh (when we were dating) that if I didn't want him then he would be the first to know. (Although I did cheat on my past bf to be with my dh but it was an abusive relationship and a bit of a different situation) Skadi, you don't deserve this at all. :nope:


----------



## citymouse

No, you don't deserve it. You deserve to find a man who will treat you and your daughter with respect! 

And what really sucks is that he's making this hard time harder for you. But once you get to a place where you can deal decisively with him (since you own the cars, I can't stop thinking of the song "Irreplaceable" where she says, "Oops, it's my name that's on that Jag, so move your bags, let me call you a cab"), you and Keira will move forward, and things will be better than ever. I promise. :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Twitter's saying Whitney Houston died? But I can't find confirmation of it anywhere real.

(Edit: Yahoo's reporting it as coming from the AP: https://news.yahoo.com/whitney-houston-superstar-records-films-dies-005927033.html)


----------



## emera35

Citymouse - Yep, bbc news are reporting it, they tend to make sure these things are true before they break the news.


----------



## citymouse

That's very sad, especially for her children. :(

Advice from the already-mommies among us, particularly those who have breastfed or pumped... how much nursing-friendly clothing do you need? It just occurred to me that I have maybe two shirts that are designed for nursing.


----------



## emera35

No need for things to be 'designed' for nursing, jus need to be practical. For example, vest tops under loose sweaters, so you pull the sweater up and the vest down are very discreet. Button up shirts are ideal for at home where you don't mind hanging out. Also a couple of vest tops layered with a nice cuddly cardigan over so you again lift one top, lower the other and drape the cardigan round the side. I just didn't wear anything with a high neckline or that was too tight in a single layer for a while. Basically anything that allows you to access a boob without showng more flesh than you are happy with is great. Also scarves and shawls are good accessories. Wear them instead of necklaces, then you won't get strangled by a fiddling child whilst you feed them :haha:
Edit to add: I do own a few nursing tops also, and they are great, best one by far is a nursing vest top which unclips like the nursing bras do, I used to wear that ALL the time as it was so convenienent! :) the purpose made stuff is expensive though, and often a bit 'mumsie' for my tastes :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> Twitter's saying Whitney Houston died? But I can't find confirmation of it anywhere real.
> 
> (Edit: Yahoo's reporting it as coming from the AP: https://news.yahoo.com/whitney-houston-superstar-records-films-dies-005927033.html)

Thats so tragic ~ Just seen it on the news :cry:


----------



## newfielady

Just got some of my maternity pics from the photographer. They are the photographer's copy so her name is across the bottom but still, I love most of them. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







l.cphoto.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 20









l.cphoto2.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 19









l.cphoto3.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## blessedmomma

thats gorgeous newfie!!!! you're a hottie :kiss:


----------



## Skadi

newfie - I told him the same thing too when we first got together... If you have to cheat you are just better to break up with your partner first. Those photos of you are great too! I really wanted to get some taken and was waiting to get to around now to have them taken. Ooops!

It's sad about Whitney dying, but I'm a little surprised she made it to 48!


----------



## citymouse

Lovely, Newfie!

Skadi, lol, I guess you can spend the money on a mommy & me session!

AFM, I still feel awful. Sent DH out to dinner with friends. I'm tired but not looking forward to tossing and turning all night!


----------



## waula

Hi Lads, early post for me...fed up with not sleeping so thought it seemed like a good idea to get up! :nope:

Skadi - humph, he sounds like a toe rag. In your own time you'll know what to do about him but I would take him up on the offer and get him off your insurance. You keep strong and positive please and give Kiera all your cuddles :hugs:

Emera - that is one AWESOME blanket... so how are all of our blankets getting on??!! :haha: you may have just inspired me to restart my knitting...i CAN knit, i just find scarves/cushion covers (or anything else square shaped!!) my limit! so baby blanket might suit me just fine! and huge congrats on making it to 37 weeks. that is IMMENSE! :flower:

Newfie - lovely pics... your DH will love those... :kiss:

AFM we had our last NCT class yesterday, really glad we did the classes and we're now booked in for a coffee/cake session at each others houses for the next 8 weeks :wacko: so should be plenty of opportunity to make friends. We all went out for a curry after the class and it was so lovely that all the DH got on so well too - they've organised a dad's night out too before we all start popping!!! 

Right, off to start clackety clacking with my knitting needles...wish me luck!

xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Gorgeous pics Newfie! xx


----------



## KellyC75

such lovely photos newfie :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

Skadi - i agree with all the ladies....good advice; you are NOT in the wrong...this is 100% his fault and he needs to man up!!!!! What a horrible person....for now forget about him, concentrate your energy on beautiful keira and just let things work themselves out. No point puttting extra stress on yourself to attempt to resolve things if he is clearly not bothered about being honest. Keira and you for now....everything else can wait x x x big hugs

newfie - gorgeous pics. You look amazing. A customer of mine who does prof photographer on the side offered to take mine for infree to help with her portfolio....havent taken.it up. I did get hubby that photo package for after lo comes though

sorry about spelling...on phone still in bed....my 'surprise' baby.shower today....my hubby sucks at keeping secrets ha ha. My bf arranging at her place where i.am picking her up at 2pm for 'lunch' :-D


----------



## waula

mitch - enjoy your surprise baby shower!!!!! :dohh: i think i'm even more impressed now that your DH has kept your secret a secret!!!!!!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Newfie- lovely photos!! 

Waula- glad your making new friends sounds great! We were a bit odd in ours as we were at least 5 years younger then everyone there! Was a bit awkward!!

Mitch- enjoy your baby shower!! It's lots of fun!! 

AFM- I had my second person tell me today they think I've dropped!! I thought I had even just a little but because my body is so short it's kinda hard to tell!! Ive got my next appointment tomorrow so I'll ask my OB what he thinks.


----------



## MsCrow

Morning ladies

Loving the photos of our lovely Newfie and Emera's fabulous blanket, well done! I suck at knitting so you have my total admiration. Have a lovely baby shower Mitch :)

Skadi, you're in such a difficult situation. Just a little bit of bravery, if you can muster it, will put the emphasis back on him to tell you the truth and make a sincere reconciliation or to go. If it were me I'd go very quiet on him; withdraw and protect yourself by _not _engaging with anything he says or feel the need to justify your suspicions. It makes it difficult to keep manipulating the situation over to you. I personally would ask him to stay away with his family for a few days. You need some mental space and respite from the worrying. Yes, he might go see the other woman, but you know that and so does he. He'd be a fool to but it's his choice. All you can do is respect yourself and concentrate on your beautiful Keira. 

Another day welded to my laptop writing reports. I feel like I am trying to achieve the unachievable with my job and no one is there to support me. All they care about is to be able to write a nice neat end of project report to sign it off. On the upside, after a huge argument with MrC about the fact I still take too much on, we curled up in bed and the baby was full on kicking him. He was positive he could feel its heartbeat.


----------



## emera35

MsC :hugs: if they can find the right spot then our OHs should be able to hear the heartbeat just by putting an ear to the bump now! :shock:

Can't believe I made it to 37 weeks!!! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ladies, just a quick R&R so you all know im not in labour heehee :haha:

Had a brill day yesterday it was Kas 5 - 0 Mitch ( :rofl: - sorry couldnt help myself mitch :rofl: ) in the footy stakes.... then went to see the king and I with DH which was fab!

We off to slough now to spend day with my ma and pa so i wont get on here till tomorrow morning.... xxxx

Have a super sunday everyone - mitch, i think its your baby shower today, if so have a *fab* time! 

XXXX


----------



## Glowstar

Skadi - :hugs::hugs::hugs: for you and Kiera

Newfie - WOW!!! I love your photo's they are gorgeous! and you are sooooo pretty :kiss:

Emera - happy 37 weeks......YAY FOR FULL TERM :happydance:

Mitch enjoy your......erm 'lunch'/surprise baby shower :hugs:

City - like Emera said I didn't actually buy one piece of BF clothing! yes I had drop cup bras but I used to wear shirts or like Emera said a stretchy vest top under a cardigan or something similar. DD2 used to love being draped with a cellular blanket and this hid the BF from any prying eyes. In fact she is 14 in July and STILL has the same blanket.....well what's left of it anyway it's just a few pieces of grey old thread now :shock:

Off to in-laws for the afternoon and for tea :thumbup: catch you all later :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, enjoy your secret shower!! :haha:

Been thinking about L&L. She's not been on here all week has she? I hope everything is ok?

MsC, fab that MrC could feel the heartbeat! That's lovely! :cloud9: I had a dream about you last night :shock: Don't worry, it was after the births and I was giving you all my newborn clothes because my baby was too big to fit into them. Could be more of a premanition!!!! :haha: Not sure why the other lads didn't get a look in thoug? :shrug:

I have had a terrible night. About 11.30 last night I started with horrible tummy pains. I took 2 paracetamol, but they didn't help, so I figured it must be bad trapped wind again. The pain carried on all night, and is down one side, and VERY low down (almost in my foof) I still can't stand straight. I've been drinking peppermint tea to try and bring any wind up (or down!). I dont feel constipated or anything, but this pain is just beyond!!!

If I can't handle this, what on earth am I going to be like during labour?!?! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

*Loo*, i had that kind of weird pain yesterday evening too! I have no idea what it was but it was horrid. My BH have calmed down from last night too. 

*FT *- I was starting to worry! 

*Emera *- happy 37 weeks! You've inspired me to learn how to knit, it's something i've thought about for a while anyway... but that blankie is too cute for words! 

*Mitch *- I'm well jeal about your baby shower. I wish one of my friends would do something like that. One of mine did kind of but she made it all about her and what she'd like and it meant that hardly any of my friends came (she also neglected to invite a load of my favourite people - like my mum, and OHs mum). I only got one present too. Ha. 

Last night I dreamed I had my baby, a girl, who I called Hannah. She was super cute.


----------



## loolindley

Ok, ok, ok, I know some of you have been through this before, but I kind of wasn't fully paying attention because I didn't think I would be having a birth centre birth :blush: But now I can, I am so interested in using aromatherapy during labour and was hoping for a bit of advice.

I don't want to use it as a massage oil, as I don't really like to be 'mauled' :haha:, but would like to take in a little oil burner if the hospital allow it.

I've never done anything like this before, so will have to buy everything from scratch, and don't want to go crazy on cost, but some ideas / quantities would be interesting to look into.


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Can't believe I made it to 37 weeks!!! :dance:

:dance: Congrats on 37 weeks :yipee:


----------



## MissyBlaze

You probably won't be allowed an oil burner because open flames are naughty in hospital as there is oxygen all around which is explodey. But you can have it in some hot water to make the air stinky, or probably easier is to put some on a bit of cotton wool or something (when i was in hospital I had my scarf with some drops of lavender on). 

Some nice oils are....

Clary sage - gets contractions going if they tail off a bit
Lemon - just super relaxing and smells yummy (makes me think of nice holidays/beaches/sweets) also other citrus oils do similar
Lavender - Calming and also antiseptic
Geranium - Lovely smell (emera can tell you more about that one as i've never used it)
Tea tree - good with some lavender for a bath after the birth (If you use it in a bath you can put it in a bit of milk). 

Don't need to go mad and buy them all, just buy the ones you like the smells of. Also - you could call the unit you're going to and see if they use aromatherapy, then you won't need to buy anything!


----------



## loolindley

Top tip Missy! I would hate to cause an explosion!!!!! :rofl:

A bowl of hot water with some oils in should be just as stinky and nice. I think I need to see if there is an aromatherapy shop in Stockport so that I can check the smells out!


----------



## emera35

Loo the other thing my book recommends is warm compresses if you don't fancy massage. So you'd get warm/hot water with a few drops of the oils you choose and then dip in a muslin cloth or something similar (t-towel, or whatever) and then put it against your lower back or tummy, which ever is more soothing until it loses warmth :thumbup: Its a good job for your OH, instead of massaging, he can just hold the compress in place :) Also cool compresses are really good on your face and forehead if you get hot and bothered, so some uplifting refreshing oils and cool/cold water on a cloth so you can wipe your face with them will help :thumbup:

The only oil i'd add to Missy's list is Neroli which helps to reduce fear and apprehension and assists regular breathing. Really good on a cloth or tissue to sniff if you get a bit panicky, especially good around the transition stage, when you can go a bit confused :)


----------



## emera35

Missy, did you get some Geranium by the way?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh yes! Warm compress is a great shout. If you don't have any cloths to hand which you can use, a maternity towel is a good thing to use as a compress :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> Missy, did you get some Geranium by the way?

No i've not got round to it yet. However my brother's fiance got me some swedish products for xmas, one of which is called Lovely Mother and it's geranium and patchouli, it's SOOOO lush. I think i might have to find some.


----------



## mitchnorm

Grrrr FT....i would like say you were lucky but 5-0 is just embarrassing. Oh well must be nice to win a match from your last 5 :winkwink:

emera - congrats on 37 weeks wooop

loo - i had terrible pains ladt night followed by the most horrible runs.....sooooo painful. Hit and cold sweats....though omg loose bowels is a very early sign. Had fish and chips from chippy so may just too rich for me :-/ ok today but tender in lower tummy. Hope you feel better soon and yeah for the birth centre!!!

Mscrow- starting to worty about you not taking it easier at work....watch it waula will be on to you :haha:

right off to get ready x


----------



## emera35

Must have been something in the air last night, because i went to bed with stomach cramps last night, that felt like i was going to get the runs or something. Spent ages sat on the loo, but nothing :shrug: They woke me up a bit in the night too. In fact i'm still getting them on and off. Definitely tummy pains rather than bump pains though. Ergh!

Missy that sounds nice to me, but OH hates patchouli oil with a passion! It reminds him of goths and tramps apparently! :haha:
On that note, i'm mixing some oils today in preparation. Thought i'd leave the clary sage seperate, so i'll have one mix that is Lavender, Geranium and Bergamot, and another i thought with Geranium, Bergamot and Neroli. I thought i'd put those in almond oil so if i want a massage they are ready, or i can just rub it into my arms and neck so the smell is all around. I was planning on clary sage and neroli (seperately) neat so a few drops on a hankie to sniff at. And then for my bath after a mix of Lavender, Geranium and a drop of Tea tree. Wonder if i should put a little Bergamot and Neroli in a spritz bottle too? What do you think of that selection?


----------



## MissyBlaze

oooh, that sounds gorgeous. Yeah defo agree about leaving the clary sage separate, you had a quick labour last time didn't you? Don't want to go crazy with contractions! :)

I know what your OH means about patchouli, it is a bit hippy!


----------



## loolindley

Such fab ideas!!! Am quite excited about this now.

Sooooooo. Can I put more than one oil in the hot water/compress?

And for the face, am I better with citrus/fresh scents?

And where is a good on line place to buy some little bottles? I don't want to buy huge ones for obvious reasons, but dont mind buying a few smaller ones if they aren't bonkers in price


----------



## emera35

Loo, think i spent about £30 ish on my oils. I got some almond oil too though, which you wouldn't need to worry about if you don't fancy a massage. I recommend this company, it all arrived very fast, and i've been using their oils for years! Absolute Aromas. If you go for Neroli, unless you are feeling flush i'd get the 5% in coconut oil one!

You can put a mix of oils on a compress, so Lavender and Geranium for example, you'd put 2/3 drops of each in a bowl of warm water and then soak a cloth in it. Generally mixing more than 3 oils isn't great because it gets a bit over the top. If you go for Geranium, go easy on it, maybe 1/2 drops at most as its a very strong scent. 
For a facial spritz or cool compress, i'd go with the more citrus type scents, lemon, mandarin or bergamot and also neroli, mostly because they will be nice and refreshing and help regulate your breathing. If you only get one oil, i'd say to get lavender and use it alone for everything. You can buy it from Boots. :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

MissyBlaze said:


> Oh yes! Warm compress is a great shout. If you don't have any cloths to hand which you can use, a maternity towel is a good thing to use as a compress :)

Surf boards?!?!?! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## emera35

Phew, just sniffed at my Clary Sage and feel a bit spangled! I was reading that you can use it instead of gas and air! I now believe it! :shock:


----------



## newfielady

Emera- I forgot to mention (I think lol) that's a lovely blanket. I would never be able to make something like that, great job. :thumbup: Also, congrats on being 37 weeks. :shock: We're getting close ladies.
Mitch- enjoy your "lunch" :winkwink:

You ladies are all too nice. I'm not sure that I'll be having any more children so I wanted some pics of me pregnant.


----------



## loolindley

How exciting! I just bought:

Clary Sage and Neroli - to put on a hanky for me to sniff

Orange and lemon - to put in a cold bowl of water for face wipes

Geranium and lavender - to put in hot water to scent the room, and have as a hot compress

Fabbu!!!!!

Am still feeling really grim in the tummy pain department, so going to try and nap and see if that helps.

Thanks for all your help Missy and Emera! My birth centre birth is going to kick the ass out of a delivery suite one!!! (watch me have to be induced now at 40+12, and therefore have to go onto delivery!!! :haha:)


----------



## emera35

Sounds lovely Loo, and you can always use all of those nice oils, even if you are induced on Delivery Suite so don't despair about that! I just know you'll have your lovely birth that you want though! :)

I still have tummy pains too! Decided i might be hungry though so i have beans and cheese on toast! Hmm, not normally the best stomach settler, but hey its tasty! :D


----------



## em2656

Def something in the air, I've also had a really unsettled stomach/bowel for the last week or so and going far more often than my usual once a day. Fed up with having to walk upstairs to the loo all the time! lol

Loving all the talk of essential oils, one thing to bear in mind with lavender oil, it's a fantasic oil that I recommend everyone has at home at all times, very healing for the skin (it was discovered through someone being very badly burnt in fact), great for spots, grazes etc. but it has both a relaxing and an uplifting effect depending on the quantity used. By that I mean, a little can really help you to relax, but too much can have the reverse effect and actually be quite stimulating. Obviously if you're trying to rest during early labour etc, the last thing you need is an oil keeping you from switching off. So less is more. You can also buy electric oil burners/humidifiers that plug into the wall and ones that use a usb connection, wich maybe more suitable than bowls of hot water for filling the air with a particular scent, depending on how much space you have in your birthing rooms.

Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

morning laddies~ or afternoon depending on where you are.

i havent been sleeping well the last couple of nights and got a total of 3 hrs last night. gonna be a rough day today. i think Dh is gonna talk me into a nap which sounds lovely, but i hope it doesnt mean less sleep for tonight if i do:wacko:


----------



## Skadi

citymouse said:


> Skadi, lol, I guess you can spend the money on a mommy & me session!

Yep! As soon as she can leave the NICU I will probably take her to Sears for some photos. I can't afford a real photographer and Sears does a wonderful job, especially for what they charge.

Thanks ladies - I am going to try and just concentrate on getting Keira out of the NICU and try not to worry about what he is doing.


----------



## citymouse

Ah, yes, you could soak a surfboard and stick it to your forehead! :rofl:

This makes me want to call my aunt who does tons of work with oils and see if she can send me something.

Emera, hurray for full term! Now... PUSH!

Sorry about all the upset tummies. :(

I got the absolute worst night of sleep. I started out comfortable, then got a heartburn "attack," which is like five times worse than my regular heartburn. Haven't had one in a while and when not preg I just drink Pepto straight out of the bottle... Obviously couldn't. So waited it out, went back to bed, and then it was just one thing after another. My throat hurts, I couldn't breathe well, I was hot and cold and my heart was racing...

Almost positive I'm having BH now. Feels like the whole baby's being squeezed!

Pretty sure I kept poor DH up most of the night. And now I just want out of bed, I'm so sick of lying here, but I know I should take it easy. :nope:


----------



## citymouse

It's just ironic that being almost 34 weeks pregnant is the least of my complaints! Although baby's feet do seem to have discovered Mommy's ribs.


----------



## kymied

Blessed - I haven't been sleeping well either. I got more than three hours but I woke up three or four times needing to either turn or pee. I'm fortunate that I fall back asleep easy.

My baby shower is in two hours (the family one, we're doing friends separate to make it smaller and less awkward for friends). We went over my MIL's house yesterday because it was her birthday and she had the living room set up like a theater with folding chairs all facing one chair. EEEEK! I don't want 50 eyes all looking at me! :nope: 25 people are coming but only 12 things have been purchased off the registry. My MIL didn't bother to tell people about the amazon registry we created that has all the stuff we really want. I really hope I don't get a lot of non returnable stuff. Oh well, I have to remain positive, it will be fun, my mom made food I can eat and hubby was convinced he should come even though it's girls only. (MIL got pink cupcakes, they're obviously the ready made valentine themed ones but seriously, we're having a boy! :wacko:)

OH! I told my mom a name we were considering and apparently she told my MIL! :dohh: We hadn't told my inlaws any names because they were so negative last time I mentioned one. Now MIL is mad at my hubby for not telling her but telling my mom. My mom never said "Oh I don't like that." or "You can't name him that!" so yeah I'm more apt to tell her.

I haven't felt like cooking in months! My hubby has been trying to help but he's not very good at thinking of meals to make. We've been eating out a lot and eating a lot of easy to prepare crap. We still have a lot of root veggies stored from the fall crop but I really don't feel like eating turnips or beets or parsnips etc. But I was good, I didn't have the chocolate covered cannoli for breakfast. I had whole wheat toast with peanut butter and nutella. :haha: The whole wheat makes it healthy right?

Ok my laundry is dry so I should go get dressed (no way I was going to go through today without comfy underwear/knickers)


----------



## kymied

Mouse - My little guy keeps bouncing off my right rib into my cervix. It hits me hard and makes me clench. The other day my whole lower region was achy from all the clenching. I still can't tell if I'm getting braxton hicks. Twice the baby has gotten hiccups and started pounding my rib! I don't think he likes hiccups and is fuming like his poppa does when he gets mad. And yes it's all on the right. My friend told me the other day that my bump is noticeably lopsided! I was hoping I was the only one who could tell!


----------



## citymouse

Have fun at your shower, Kymied! We did the same thing with names. MIL was practically the last one to know, thanks to her comments when we told her one of our choices.


----------



## MsCrow

Good luck for your performing baby shower Kymied....I'm sure it'll be ok. Once people have gotten over the initial excitement of watching you open one present, it'll be half attention and a lot of chatter.

Loo, are you implying I have a midget baby? Huh?! What a queer dream....but for what it's worth, I bet your baby will come out average size.

I hadn't really thought about essential oils....MrC has been more bothered about finding all the Nick Drake albums to take. Ho hum.

Well, went to pick up the mystery breast pump which was offered to me via freecycle and it's a pretty decent Medela mini plus so I've spent a grand total of £14 on spare parts to refresh it and it's all ready :)

Back to work...but don't pity me, in fact I can feel a mass pie throwing event when I cheerfully say I'm still sleeping like a log.


----------



## blessedmomma

kymied- i hope you have a great baby shower today, even with MIL there acting up! try to enjoy yourself as much as possible and dont focus on her, its you and baby's time today. thats silly that she got some pink cupcakes when your having a boy!!! i realize valentines is coming up, but this is not a valentines party, its a baby shower.... FOR A BOY! it just seems silly to me. she really didnt want to order some blue ones in advance, it doesnt cost any extra and she obviously knew today was coming. ok, sorry i havent had enough sleep and im gumpy.

i actually slept from about 12:30-2:30am, then 6-7am :wacko: my two youngest are teething and they were both up off and on last night. DH stayed up with our 2 yr old and i was up with the 1 yr old. they werent up those whole times, it was more that they woke up and when we got them back to sleep i couldnt fall back to sleep. not supposed to be drinking coffee with low amniotic fluid but there was no way im gonna make it all day without it. boo


----------



## newfielady

Enjoy you're baby shower Kymied. _I_ don't tell my mother in law _anything_. I tell my mother and family and tell DH it's his responsibility to tell MIL about anything. As of right now I'm still not sure if she knows the baby is going to be my religion. Actually, I'm not sure DH has fully accepted it yet. :dohh:
Last night I dreampt I had my baby and she was 5lbs 2 ozs! That was the main feature of the dream, how small she was. :wacko: Wishful thinking maybe. :rofl:
Well, I just popped in on my study break. Trying to get this bloody Math Assignment done. ttyl.


----------



## loolindley

Blessed - embrace the nap! I sleep terribly at night, but find that a nap doesn't really make things worse, so I'd rather do it knowing that I'll get a good hour or two in the afternoon.

Kymied - Have a fantastic shower!!!!! I love how you are planning on returning your gifts already and exchanging them for ones on your list :rofl: As for the cake....I wouldn't worry too much, it all goes down the same hole!

Crow - Not a midget baby, mearly one smaller than the toddler I am going to pull out of a hat (well, not a hat...but ykwim!) Besides, some of my favourite gender nutural, but colourful, not boring grows are in newborn size! Id be grateful!!!!!!

I've been looking through names this morning again. I got to 477 on the Bounty Boy list and found 2 names that I really liked. One is already on our short list, and the other wont work because of our chosen middle name :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Ergh well the dodgy tummy thing is clearly not confined to pregnant ladies! Roh was looking a bit peaky since his nap and has just wondered into the kitchen and been sick. Poor little guy. We are now parked on the sofa wrapped in a towel with dry toast and banana milk. Hopefully it was a one off and he doesn't have a bug :(


----------



## citymouse

Poor little guy!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi ladies....juststopping by briefly as i am exhaustedafter my baby shower....

Kymied - hope you had fun at yours

Emera and missy - thanks for the oil tips....may go get me some too:happydance:

Shower was lovely....very tired now. There was about 12 of us....my best mate did games....guess the famous kid and mother.....sniff the nappies and guess the content (turns out snickers, mint aero choc and bournville dark cho)....sounds weird but was hilarious. Then outcame 4 different jars of baby food and guess the content by smelling and eating a bit...pretty gross...was funny though :haha:.

Got some great gifts....some clothes, muslins, lots of baby cleaning things, nursing pads, knickers, soothers, bibs, ear thermometer, nappies, towel, booties etc etc......really lovely stuff. 

So am really knackered and need a kip......hoping to hold out for another couple of hours

Hope you are all good ladies x x


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Ergh well the dodgy tummy thing is clearly not confined to pregnant ladies! Roh was looking a bit peaky since his nap and has just wondered into the kitchen and been sick. Poor little guy. We are now parked on the sofa wrapped in a towel with dry toast and banana milk. Hopefully it was a one off and he doesn't have a bug :(

Hope roh feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Hope Roh is feeling better soon. I hope we all are!!! :hugs:

I'm off to bed. Feel naff. :sad2:


----------



## mitchnorm

Night loo.....

I just bought all those oils too :happydance:


----------



## Skadi

kymied - I told my mom Keira's name and she told me she HATED both her first and middle name and how she was going to give her a nickname to call her by etc... and now she says her name is lovely. Pfft. lol People just shouldn't say anything negative about a name because eventually they will get used to it and probably start to like it too!


----------



## waula

Hi Lads, hope all are well (or as well as we can be when carrying round an incredible stretched belly!) - similar aches and pains at this end, been up since 5am which wasn't great and just had a snooze stretched out on the sofa which was much needed... i too try not to snooze in case i sleep worse that night and actually become nocturnal!! :dohh:

Glad you had fun at your shower Mitch - you're right, when you explain the games on here they do sound a bit curious!!!!! :haha: but sounds like you got some awesome gifts :thumbup:

Oils - hmmm...maybe I should keep quiet or have said something when I bought mine on Friday (!) but Boots are doing 3 for 2 on essential oils... sorry lads! :blush:

hope everyone on a romantic valentine sunday are having fun days...we went up to Bolsover castle but it was shut due to snow/ice :dohh: which could have made the romantic trip more of a grumpy trip :growlmad: but there was another national trust place close by called Hardwick Hall which was awesome and then onto a posh pub for sunday lunch...then onto the in-laws for a cuppa...phew!!! i deserved my nap I think!!!! :sleep:

we've been having a slight rethink on names too...still love noah but slightly unsure about middle name charles... i don't have a middle name so not sure how important they are - definitely don't want a "charlie"... been through the bounty name list again (like Loo!!) and can't really find any middle name alternatives apart from Noah James (and this is DH middle name too) but then we thought of Lucas James as a complete alternative - what do you think?? Love the name Lucas, not so keen on Luke though...hmmmm...:wacko:

don't you just love pregnancy indecision!!!! :haha:
xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hope your doing ok skadi!

glad you had a great time at your shower kymied.

waula - i love both noah and lucas (i dont think it would be shortened to luke)

i like noah james best i think out of your suggestions

I am feeling tired this evening. i went swimming this mornign and counted my lengths, i think i did 16 lengths of a 33m pool so no where as near as many as 50!!

i had a giant nap yesterday from 1pm until 6pm! and then still went to bed at 10pm. third tri is definately proving to be tiring


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula, I agree with you, i love lucas but not quite as keen on Luke. My bro is a James, good solid name!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Sorry for all the upset bellies!! 

Waula I like Noah James or Noah Lucas :) I love the name Noah but I already know a few meaning I can't use it for bubs.. But I really do love the name! We are still unable to agree on names. I think I'm slowly working DH onto my name :)


----------



## Skadi

waula - I don't really think Noah Charles flows as well as Noah James so I would go with that over Noah Charles.


----------



## emera35

Waula with names, Lucas would definitely end up shortened to Luke I think, like it or not. I don't have a middle name either, which doesn't bother me now, but sort of did as a child as my brother had one, so I sort of though my parents just couldn't be bothered to think of one for me! :haha: Noah is lovely though, even though its quite popular, so is the name we've choosen, and I think if you love the name then hell, who cares if its popular?

Oh and Boots have had a 3 for 2 on essential oils for ever :haha: last few times I've been I've bought 3, but even the big one near me only stocks teatree and lavender. :(

Well, I've had a lovely time mixing my oils up, they smell amazing! :)

Roh seems to be ok, a bit quiet and clingy, but think I was just a funny moment. Hopefully anyway. Will just have to keep an eye on him really I think. 

OH and I have called off Valentines this year as he's working a late shift so we can't even have a stay at home date. Boo hiss, I shall be spending valentines evening home alone... Again! Meh ah well. I don't care much, we tend to do spontaneous romantic things for eachother on random days for no reason. That's way more important in my mind!

I'm all geared up now, I feels very weird to be at a poin where I'm actually waiting for labour to happen and being prepared for it. I never had this last time! I popped into maman jojo bebe earlier ( was so stircrazy I had to go out!!) To look in the sales rack and had a bit of a moment there when I had to ask if I could sit in the changing booth for a while! I really need to be carrying a pair of knickers and a pad around with me now, just in case!!

Anyway think I might jump in the bath with some lovely oils! :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

I like Noah Charles or Noah James. I don't think Charlie is a concern, I don't know anyone who goes by his/her middle name!

Shower sounds fun,Mitch!

DH went off to the farmers market with friends while I took a 3-hour nap. I definitely needed the sleep!

Of course the friends told him we don't need any sort of childbirth prep if I'm getting an epidural. :roll: the two women I know who did it that way are "head in the sand" types. I had to remind him that (a) I'm not getting an epidural at 1 cm like our friend did (then she almost needed a c-section), and (b) epidurals don't always work!


----------



## emera35

City - nothing wrong with getting an epidual right off if you are happy to have a highly medicalised high intervention birth. Some women feel so much safer and more relaxed that way. However going into it without any preparation seems a little unwise! If I was having any major medical treatment I'd want to know all the ins and outs of it. :shrug: 
For myself, the idea of not being able to tell what my body is doing in labour and not being able to control what I can feel or not myself sounds absolutely terrifying! :shock: I believe there is a reason that we can feel the sensations in our bodies as we give birth, and that is so we can understand when to relax and when to work with our bodies to make each contraction as efficient as possible. That makes it less stressful for mum and for baby. I'd be quite scared of not knowing what was happening. But then, I'm a total control freak, so there you go! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Hey lads.....grrrrrr at OH keep nicking the laptop...actually MY laptop :growlmad::growlmad:

Anyhoo - Mitch glad your shower went well :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is OK...apart from the lack of sleep...I was wide awake from 4.30am - 5.30am this morning :sleep: 

Here's a couple of recent pics of bump...think it's grown a bit but not loads :shrug:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/334-1.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

*wow you lot have been busy!*

*Loo* - hope your tummy is okay 
*skadi *- :hugs:
*Emera *- WOW 37 WEEKS! :dance: HOPE ROH IS BETTER SOON HUNNI X
*Emera / missy *- when is it safe for us to use clary sage oil? (or whatever its called LOL) :shrug:
*Rashy/Blessed/Kymied* - sorry you ladies arent sleeping well :hugs: and *Kymied* i hope ur baby shower was ACE! :)
*Mitch* - Glad u had such a good baby shower xxx and those gifts sound great!
*Waula* - i honestly LOVE noah charles xxx but i also like james as a middle name

*NAMES*
So my stupid sister tonight mentioned the girls name 'sophia' (our choice) after i had said i dont want to discuss names as i dont want peoples opinions...and guess what? My mum says ''mmm im not sure im keen''. GREAT. we were only sure on the girls name. :( THATS why i dont want to discuss names in real life, there is always someone who wont like it.... and i dont want to know. rant over.

*OILS*
Are we OK to use all oils in the bath apart from clary sage at this point? and as i asked missy/emera above...when CAN we use clary sage? I know there is a risk or pre term labour or something :shrug:

also if i bought oils from Boots... do i just put a drop in the bath... or you need to mix them with something? never used oils before xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Glow*....... i totally diagree, you bump had DEFO grown loads!!! its gorge! x


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> *Glow*....... i totally diagree, you bump had DEFO grown loads!!! its gorge! x

I agree....fab bump, definately grown Glow!! 

Regards clary sage...i thought it was only advisable to use after you are full term....therefore 37 weeks plus. A girl at nct has been.trying it in an attempt to labour naturallt....she being induced tomorrow


----------



## firsttimer1

so it obv doesnt work then :rofl:

darn it.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I would say to avoid clary sage until you're in actual labour. I'm nit sure that it would actually cause you to go into labour but some people are more sensitive than others. I know some people hate using it work at the totm because it makes them have mega period pains. 

Personally I'd put about 3-6 drops of oil (mix em how ya like) into a little bit of milk and swirl it around a bit, then it won't just sit on top of the water but will disperse. X


----------



## Skadi

Emera... I had a really good experience with my epidural. I got it at 5 cm dilated and honestly the only difference was the lack of pain during contractions. I could still move my legs, I could still feel each and every contraction and I could still tell when I was supposed to push. They only give you enough medication to mask the pain. 

That said, I would opt to go without the epidural next time although it was a life saver this time. I just think I will be more prepared for labour next time and be able to handle the pain. 

Also going into labour unprepared is not something I would recommend, but if you have good doctors they will explain everything and help you through it. I knew NOTHING about labour... I had been holding off to read about it for when I started pre-natal classes. (Which were scheduled for 1 day afte Keira was born lol!) However my Drs walked me through it all and made me feel confident about the situation.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Are anyone else's boobs super itchy? Mine are driving me mental.


----------



## newfielady

Waula- I'd rather Noah James. I know a few Lucas' here and they are all called Luke.
Mitch, you're shower sounds like it was fun. And you got loads of nice gifts. Lucky you. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks missy thats good advice xxx

OMG all the way back from slough my boobs were itching :( surely not growing again... not yet anyway.... please.... :(


----------



## citymouse

Yes, I'm hoping to hold off until 5 cm. the other thing is that my friend's water had broken so she knew she had a ticking clock. If my waters don't break, I'll be on a more flexible timeline.

I'm like you, Emera, in that I want to know what's going on. But I do think I'll end up with an epidural... My hospital has no facilities for giving birth in any position but on your back. 

Of course, best case scenario, I'm a champion hypnobirther and won't need it... But I don't really see that happening, lol.


----------



## Glowstar

Ladies...I'll be honest here.....I had never heard of 37 weeks as being full term until I joined this forum.....I was always told 40 weeks was full term.

Anyway...after going 2 WEEKS late with my first...so 42 weeks I would encourage you all to aim for 40 weeks and NOT 37. Because otherwise you've got a whole load of mental torture/frustration for 5 weeks! :wacko: and believe me...2 weeks was bad enough never mind 5 :shock: :wacko:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Nice bump glow!! 

So I have my appointment with the OB today and every time I go they give me a pee jar to bring in the next time. It has my name on it. So I go to get my pee jar this morning from my bag and it's gone!! I've obviously lost it somewhere!! Ha ha!!! I wonder where it is!! No where to embarrassing I hope lol!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Glow* - i always assume that im going to go the full hog to week42 (as that wud be just my luck) BUT i think of 37weeks as the point when i can at least try to get things moving :hugs:

BTW, still no word from L&L? :wacko:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Glowstar said:


> Ladies...I'll be honest here.....I had never heard of 37 weeks as being full term until I joined this forum.....I was always told 40 weeks was full term.
> 
> Anyway...after going 2 WEEKS late with my first...so 42 weeks I would encourage you all to aim for 40 weeks and NOT 37. Because otherwise you've got a whole load of mental torture/frustration for 5 weeks! :wacko: and believe me...2 weeks was bad enough never mind 5 :shock: :wacko:

I am telling myself I'll go over otherwise I know it will be torture if I do. I will celebrate being full term at 37 weeks but won't expect bubs till closer to 40 weeks. I do have a feeling though I will go early but I don't want to read into it at all as if I tell myself I'll go early I'll be disappointed if I don't lol! So I keep saying I've got between 4 1/2 to 6 1/2 weeks left!


----------



## emera35

Skadi, I'm glad you had a great doctor who clearly reassured you :) also I'm not anti-epidurals in any way, I think they can really help especially if its a long and difficult labour. I'm actually not anti pain relief at all, modern medicine is a wonderful tool and not having to suffer unnecessarily is a great thing! I can also empathise a lot with not being prepared for labour! Although Roh wasn't very pre-term an I'd done my research and classes I definitely wasn't mentally prepared for labour when t happened and as a result I'm pretty sure I was in mild shock for a while after! I think my point is, if you are planning a medicalised birth, its still best to do your research. It was just in response to the comment from Citymouse's friend that it wasn't needed if you have an epidural.
Anyway, I'd imagine if I end up having a 3 day labour, and need some rest, I might well plump for an epidural! Personally though, I genuinely am a control freak and if labour was progressing fine I wouldn't have any pain relief. Several of my friends had epdurals that were nowhere near as effective as yours Skadi, they lost sensation one side only, or couldn't feel anything from the waist down for several days, so I'm not sure I'd take the risk. Anyway, I also have a lot of confidence in the hypnotherapy I have done, it worked brilliantly last time and I can honestly say that when I was doing the visualisations, although I could feel everything it wasn't what I would describe as painful. Also the experience of feelng like. Was actively willing everything to open up was very empowering, and I'm weirdly looking forwards to doing it again :)


----------



## Skadi

I don't think it's weird to look forward to it, I feel the same way! I think the birth was the most amazing thing and that is why next time I want to try to go without the medication and hopefully take some classes to help manage the pain for next time. Having gone through it before though really removes the fear that I think made me rush into the epidural in the first place.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Emera- that last little part of what you just said reminds me of some advice a client gave me.. She said it hurts to give birth but she said you need to keep reminding yourself that it's only your baby trying to enter the world and that it will be over soon.. If you relax you will feel that your body is working on opening up and doing something incredible. If you are scared and trying to stop your body it will only make it harder and more painful. I'd like to think I can follow this advice and try and remain calm. I've asked hubby to keep reminding me if I start to freak out that it's just baby coming and there is no need to be scared. I'm really hoping I can do it but considering its something I've never experienced I'm still open to pain relief.


----------



## emera35

Glow, I'd always seen term as 40 weeks too, and it is really, I'm just celebrating getting this far as 37 weeks is the point at which they stop treating going into labour as pre-term and automatically high risk, so if I went no labour now I wouldn't have to have constant monitoring and could get in the bath, etc. That's sooo exciting! I actually have a perfect date in my head, and its not in the next couple of weeks! :haha: I'll be stunned to make it to March, but hey, maybe I will now!! :D

Had a call from my Dad earlier asking if he could come and visit on my due date. He'll stay in a hotel of course, but I feel so honoured! It would have been my baby brother's 13th birthday, its the first one since he's been gone :cry: I'm so glad I'll get to be with my Dad on that day :) it would be lovely if the baby arrves near her due date, as it will be wonderful for us all to celebrate a new life whilst we feel sad about the one that was lost. If she's not here by then, then she's very naughty!


----------



## Skadi

Omg I didn't realise how close we are to March already! That means more babies will be joining us soon! :)


----------



## waula

Glowie - that bump has grown and is LOWER!!!! Does it feel lower??! Fab bump by the way :flower:

Thanks lads on the name thing... I think we'll probably stick with Noah and decide middle name on the day...exciting!!! :wacko:

Thanks for the advice on the milk/oils thing - I just put some drops straight in tonight and wondered where it'd gone!!!! :dohh:

Good advice on the whole 37 weeks thing - I know 40 weeks is term and most 1st babies come late but I too am just relieved to have gotten close enough that its nearly normal to go into labour... I'm wondering if I dare leave it to week 37 to actually pack the hospital bag!!!!!! At least i've now at least GOT the stuff to go into the bag!!! :haha:

I'm really quite excited about labour - such a massive unknown and I am trying not to have any expectations of no pain relief, must get a pool etc just in case - I'm just so fascinated by what our bodies and our babies can do and how I'll manage...having seen it so many times in cows I can't believe I'm going to be going through the same process!!! Bonkers!

Right, well off to bed - fingers crossed for some sleep!!!
Night lads xxxx


----------



## emera35

Night Waula!

I'm sure your wealth of cow based experience will do you proud in labour! :lol: It is a flipping amazing process eh? 

Wouldluv - That's exactly what i would say, if you panic and try to stop the pain/get tense etc. then it hurts like hell! If you accept that your body is doing what it needs to do, and its working along with your baby to get the baby born then its intense rather than painful. I can't deny that i experienced pain, but also, its not a bad pain. If you have ever injured yourself, burnt yourself, broken a bone, that sort of thing. That's scary pain, thats a warning! Labour isn't like that, i found it more bearable because i knew that it was only hurting so that i got to hold my little baby!
A couple of things that helped me - be pleased about each contraction, because each one you have, you'll never have to experience again, and you are one contraction closer to meeting your baby. - visualise a flower with its petals slowly slowly opening, see them open a bit more with each contraction. -breath deeply and slowly as much as possible, it hurts waaay less when you do!

I read a great quote in a book a way back, i can't remember it exactly, or remember which book it was from, but the gist of it was - when a really young woman had gone into labour and the doctor was called, she'd hidden her pregnancy and not discussed it with anyone, so was totally unaware of the process of childbirth. When the doctor arrived the baby was nearly born and the girl was quiet and focused on her bed. After the baby came the doctor asked the girl how she'd stayed so calm with the pain? She answered "i didn't know it was supposed to hurt, did i do it wrong?"
I loved that, because it made me realise how much our expectations can affect our experiences ;)


----------



## kymied

Waula- I love Noah James.

The shower went well. The food was good. There was no drama! Yay! Everyone seemed ok with the "We're going to decide on two names and not make the final choice when we meet him" They did keep asking but it was ok. SO MANY gifts! They are taking up the entire couch plus all the bigger things on the floor. We have to go through it all to see what we have too much of and what we still need. And get ready for thank you cards! Oy!

My plan for birth is to go as natural as I can handle. I haven't done it before so I don't know how I'll react. I'm definitely looking forward to it but a little scared too.


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- i have had many epidurals and never had a bad experience. it didnt add any extra interventions or anything, i didnt need any oils or teas, extra meds, no c-sections, nothing. and my body still birthed just fine. i could still push and could feel the baby come out, just without pain. there are different kinds of epidurals too and one that you can even still get up and walk around with. you should really know what the hospital you go to offers.

i would not go in without anything to get you through til you get some kind of pain relief if thats your plan though. i still used lamaze for a couple of births until i was 5-6 cm dilated. with my last i had to have the epi as soon as i got there cuz i was high risk for emergency c-section and was told i would be knocked out if baby was in danger and i didnt have the epi already. i was worried it would effect the labor negatively, but it was very easy and smooth. im thinking of using the supernatural childbirth book this time to go without anything, but of course i still think its most important to remember that getting the baby into the world safely is the most important thing to me. the rest is just minor details compared to that


----------



## emera35

Blessed, what is lamaze? Also thanks for adding to the positive epidural stories :thumbup: I've heard so many negative ones from friends that its nice to hear they can work really well! I do seem to get the impression that they are better at doing them over in the states than here for some reason! :haha: I guess its just how good your anesthetist is and how your body reacts? I need to try and stop being so scared of it as an option, as i always promised to myself i'd keep all my options open!

Kymied Glad the shower went well! Sounds like alot of gifts!! :shock: I hope most of it is useful though :hugs: 
I have to say the whole registery and baby shower thing seems so weird to me still. Here you just receive totally random gifts from people after the baby arrives, i'd feel sort of rude giving people a list :haha: Mind you, its much more practical that way, and i did it for my wedding, so its no different really! Also i'd have liked to have written all the thankyou cards when i wasn't totally sleep deprived and covered in sick! :lol:

Well i think my boobs were reading when you girls were saying about having itchy ones and have got ideas, i suddenly can't stop scratching them! :dohh: Also my stretchies are really itching!

I have terrible insomnia at the moment :(


----------



## citymouse

I was going to ask what you were doing online, Emera!

Thanks for the stories and opinions, ladies. I do think avoiding fear is a huge priority. It's kind of like my heartburn attacks. When I first had them, I thought I was having a heart attack. It was so scary and painful. Now they ache but I can breathe my way through it. And watching I Love Lucy always helps, lol.

This may be gross and TMI--I read in a thread here a few months ago that if someone described pooping to you it would be terrifying, considering the size of the, uh, product versus the size of the, uh, doorway. But your body knows what to do and relaxes enough to make it all work. I found that gross but quite comforting. :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Wouldloveabub- Wouldn't it be funny if someone you knew picked up that pee bottle. :rofl:
Glowie (I think) I think there was def growage with your bump. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

City, that is so gross :haha: but also true!
Way I see it with being scared about labour, err, there is like 7 billion people on the planet right? And they all got born, so hey, how hard can it really be? :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

newfielady said:


> Wouldloveabub- Wouldn't it be funny if someone you knew picked up that pee bottle. :rofl:
> Glowie (I think) I think there was def growage with your bump. Looks great. :thumbup:

Ha ha that's what I was thinking!!! I hope it didn't fall out at a friends house or something!!!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, yes, Glowie, I can definitely see a change in your bump!

And Kymied, glad your shower was fun. The volume of stuff is overwhelming, isn't it? I stalled halfway through my thank-you notes... Must get back to them tomorrow.


----------



## kymied

I think because we already had so much clothes as hand me downs that we have way too much of some of the sizes but that's better than needing more right?

How many receiving blankets would you suggest? (I don't know if you ladies in the UK have another term for them, they're thin blankets often used for swaddling and stuff like that)
What about crib(cot) sheets? Is 5 good or too many?

Emera - I'd say only 25% of people actually look at the registry or buy off of it. Most people just find something cute and buy. I swear there were several "want to be grandmothers" who went out at the opportunity to buy for a baby. Or knit/crochet. We didn't do a registry when we got married because we already had a house together with everything in it. So this was my first registry experience.

I just ordered some cute thank you notes on amazon! (I have an amazon addiction, this is true)


----------



## KellyC75

kymied said:


> I just ordered some cute thank you notes on amazon! (I have an amazon addiction, this is true)

I <3 amazon too ~ Miss it here :cry:


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, I'm an Amazon addict, too! We have Prime so I order everything there.

I have 11-13 receiving blankets plus a ton of burp cloths from a friend. And four crib sheets, plus two mattress pads, and I'm going to get two Ultimate Crib Sheets at some point. 

I'm overstocked on some clothing items, too. Not worried, I'll just use the cute ones!

I'd say 90% of my gifts were from my registry!


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- lamaze is just one technique used to help a woman in labor here. it uses breathing techniques, hypnotherapy, focal points, relaxation, massage, changing positions, water birthing, etc to ease pain in labor. there is also tips for partners as to how to support the woman in labor. there is quite a bit to it.

here is a small site on it..https://www.babycenter.com/0_the-lamaze-method-of-childbirth_640.bc


----------



## blessedmomma

when i have to go to a wedding or baby shower, i LOVE a registry. i dont have to guess what someone already has or what their taste is. it just makes things so much easier i think.

kymied- i think its really nice to have a lot of burp cloths and receiving blankets on hand especially at first. if your baby likes to be swaddled, you will need the big sized ones though. i bought some and they were pretty useless cuz they were too small to swaddle. if you go to a hospital where they tell you to take what you want (all but one hospital is that way here and its a private one) i would suggest taking quite a few of the receiving blankets they have. they are fab!


----------



## waula

insomnia plus nausea seems a harsh thing to happen to a pregnant lady. :nope:


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, Waula, sorry. :(


----------



## emera35

Waula I know the feeling :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> insomnia plus nausea seems a harsh thing to happen to a pregnant lady. :nope:

That sucks......but on a more positive note you are 36 w:happydance:eeks today


----------



## waula

Thanks Emera and Mitch - 36 weeks seems very pregnant!!! Managed to catch another hour on the sofa and now have a cushion cover inprinted on my face...oh well!!!! :dohh:

Happy mondays everyone :flower:

xxx

EDIT: will we ever get annoyed at getting our ribs battered by our little one's???!!!! It still make me sooo happy!!! :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

It's 1am here and I'm up drinking hot water/orange juice/honey/ginger in an effort to clear my throat so I can breathe. Plus I was having this stressful dream about giant paper envelopes... There were two kinds, one of which I didn't want around, and I kept finding them and startling myself awake. :roll: Thank you, brain, very helpful.

I thought you lads would have racked up 4-5 pages by now. ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hello! Not much sleep for me lsat night. Could not get comfy. I keep rolling onto my back which gives me mega bh. Last night I dreamed I had a baby boy and called him ross...stupid dreams tricking me into thinking I'm psychic. Oh, plus he was mixed race. Think I'd have some questions to answer!

Waula, poopies to feeling sick at night. And I agree, kicks make me smile (mostly because they're still quite new to me). 

I'm 37 weeks today.... Does that mean "i carried a watermelon"?


----------



## loolindley

Happy Monday lads!!!

Glow, that bump is lovely and HAS grown!

Waula, insomnia sucks bum, but nausea on top??? That is just unfair!!!! :hugs: Glad you don't have to be in work today.

My next tankinis have just arrived, so going to try them on and see which one I _least_ look like a hippo in.

AFM, I want your honest opinion. I swear I wont be upset if you don't like it. A new girl name has popped on our radar overnight, but is an odd choice as it has an Indian origen. Dharma. We both really like it as it's so pretty, but don't know if we should pick a name that is from a country that we have never been to? Please honest opinions. We have quite a long short list for girls names, but the strongest contender is Cherry.


----------



## loolindley

Missy! Happy full term!!!!! You are officially a watermelon!!! :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning Lads,

You have had a chatty weekend! I've kept up reading on my phone, but signal where we were was so bad I couldn't post. Had a lovely weekend away though. My mum was so pleased to see us, and totally surprised that me and my sister turned up. My cake tasted amazing which is a small miracle!:happydance:

So what can I remember...

*Missy* - Congrats on being a watermelon!:happydance:
*Waula* - not tired of kicks yet, but i have been kicked pretty much non-stop since Friday afternoon. I would like a little break (but not one where I then start to worry its not moving enough!) And I like Noah!
*Loo* - honestly... not sure about Dharma. Although actually, the more I sit and think about it, it does grow. And good luck for your toddler baby!:haha:

Am I the only person that doesn't want this baby to appear any earlier than 40 weeks? I am not mentally prepared for it coming any earlier than my due date!

Have now packed my bag though (took it away this weekend just in case). And I picked up a bikini top in Debenhams for £2. Not sure it fits round my ribs, but hopefully as the baby drops a bit more my ribs will shrink:haha:

ooh, and a girl from my antenatal group had her baby last week (2 weeks early) via C-section as it was transverse. My really good friend is due on Sunday, can't believe we're all so nearly there:wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Id quite like to go to 42 weeks please!!!!! Any extra time we can get considering we still have no house would be a bonus!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING LADS!*

*loo* - i actually like Dharma and can see no reason why you should not chose it based on never having been to India.... however, i REALLY like Cherry :hugs:

*Missy* - cant believe your a full term watermelon :dance:

*Lozza *- we are nearly 36 weeks... sounds soooooo pregnant LOL

Ok silly worry rant time.... im honestly beginning to slightly worry that im not as far ahead as i thought; based on what is going on with you ladies :wacko: Honestly... i *never* thought i would worry about *NOT* peeing in the night, sleeping *FINE *all night and *NO* painful ribs!!! :haha: *BUT I AM!!!* 

im worried that when i see the consultant on weds he is going to say ''sorry miss, we have no record of you - and you are not pregnant... you've merely swallowed a football!'' 

Oh and also..... weight gain rant..... ive now put on 29lbs :cry: My overall target was 28lbs. Massive... FAIL!!!! :cry:

Rant over. Over and out ;)


----------



## wondertwins

*Good morning dearies.*

*Newfie*- Your bump pics turned out really well. I'm especially fond of the bow around your belly shot. Soooooo sweeet!

*Glowie*- Your bump seems to have dropped lower for sure. Gorgeous as always.

*Kymied*- It sounds like your shower was a big, drama-free success! :happydance: As for thank you notes.... I feel like they're never ending. I'm so grateful of all the love and generosity!!! But I keep worrying that I'm going to forget someone, so I'm trying my best to get them caught up while I'm on bed rest.

*City*- I seem to be overstocked with receiving blankets (and blankets generally). Actually, I have a question that you might be able to help out with since you are our resident seamstress. I was thinking about cutting some of the flannel receiving blankets into smaller squares to use as burp clothes (which you can never have too many of). If I do that, do you think they'll hold up without being hemmed since they're flannel? They don't need to look perfect since their primary function is wiping away baby puke, but I don't want them to completely unravel. 

*Loo*- I actually love the name Dharma. (Are you familiar with the tv show Dharma and Greg?) Dharma was the name of the cute, funky, hippy lead. I always thought it was a pretty name, and that was about 10 years ago, so you wouldn't have to worry about people thinking you were using the name from the show. Of course... I plan to give my sons pretty funky names, so my opinion might not be the most reliable. :rofl:

*Lozza*- I find myself forcing myself to come to terms with the reality that I won't make it to 40 weeks. I'm not worried about the babies... I'm worried about me because I'm not mentally prepared either!! I've been hit with this sudden wave of denial about having 2 infants to take care of!!!! 

*AFM*... I was able to get out of the room this weekend (so long as I stayed in a wheelchair). I went down to see my friend's baby. :kiss: I'd forgotten how small newborns are! She is 7 lbs. 7 oz. which is a decent birth weight, but even so, she looks so teeny tiny. Her birth story was pretty close to FT's vision of babies being magically handed to us. :)

She was induced at 39 weeks by choice because her last two babies were large (over 9 lbs) despite the fact that she has incredibly petite bone structure. Anyway, she opted for an epidural immediately, so she never felt a single contraction. She and her husband spent the afternoon reading a funny website (https://damnyouautocorrect.com/) as she dilated. They got to laughing really hard. The nurse came in to do a periodic check and told her that she needed to stop laughing because she was at 10 cm and they were calling the doctor so she could start pushing. 2 pushes later, she had her baby, and less than 6 hours after that she was walking around! She went home less than 24 hours later. 

Laughing my way through labor sounds pretty heavenly! I respect every woman's personal preferences about the type of delivery they want to have (and how much of it they want to feel), so I just thought I'd put a positive epidural story out there. :thumbup:

EDIT TO ADD: FT- You crack me up!!!!! It's a lovely football that you're carrying around.


----------



## kymied

I'm hoping for 40 +3. That would put him on the 21st which just sounds like a good day to me, officially spring and it's between my mom's birthday and mine. I really don't want him to come early because there is so much still to do around the house. I have resigned to the fact that the baby's room will not be ready before he's born. I mention this to my husband trying to take the stress off of him but it just makes him more stressed because he really wants to give me the room. Projects just aren't progressing, I thought on Saturday he was going to paint the trim in the office so we could call it done and put the furniture back. But he started installing crown molding. :dohh: Sure it will look great but I just want it done! But I can't get upset because he's working full time and working on the house in all of his evenings and weekends. My plan is to just set up the co sleeper, changing table and dresser in our room. That's all you REALLY need right?

I enjoy the rib kicks except the ones where he launches himself into my cervix. Those sometimes hurt and make me clench. But that may make pushing easy. :haha: Stay in there little buddy you still have 5 weeks!


----------



## firsttimer1

*WT -* wow your friends birth sounds perfect... can i order one like that please? ;) sooo glad you got to move about a bit too :) How are you feeling in general? :hugs:


----------



## waula

Loo - LOVE Cherry a lot... Dharma is nice but I'm going to have to go round saying it all day for me to get used to it IYKWIM - any unusual names I find "grow" on me the more I say it...so I'll be doing my lengths whilst saying "dharma" repeatedly...thanks!!!! And hope the tankini's are good!!! My tankini is now showing more belly than I'd like between bottom/top - how can you grow out of a maternity tankini!?! :haha: and yes, i am very glad there is no work for me today... hats off to you lads who are still working through the crappy nights sleep :thumbup:

Missy - I have a watermelon in the kitchen - it is enormously heavy so well done to you and Emera!!!! :happydance:

FT - :hugs: you are pregnant missus! you are either designed to carry a baby better than the rest of us or its your iron constitution coming into play again!! :haha: and STOP weighing yourself!!!! :dohh: xx

well...this may make you all sad who loved the Christmas tree porn... :winkwink: I've just sawn up our Christmas tree and bagged it for our log burner... i like to think of it as recycling and it smells amazing when its burning!!! PS it was not a big tree so don't shout at me for doing too much!!!! :flower:

Now off to book a pregnancy reflexology treatment at a local place who have a deal on - 45mins only a tenner!! Yes PLEASE!!! Maybe time for a cuppa and a slice of carrot cake now :happydance:

xxx


----------



## wondertwins

waula said:


> I've just sawn up our Christmas tree and bagged it for our log burner... i like to think of it as recycling and it smells amazing when its burning!!! PS it was not a big tree so don't shout at me for doing too much!!!! :flower:

:rofl: Step away from the saw, Waula!!


----------



## emera35

kymied said:


> My plan is to just set up the co sleeper, changing table and dresser in our room. That's all you REALLY need right?

Right! :thumbup:

Hardly any sleep here and suspicions are growing that Roh has an ear infection. joy! All the grumbles and fun anti-biotic fights are just how i want to spend the week! :dohh: Being ill does make him seriously snuggly though, what a shame, its the one upside, tons of cuddling! :cloud9: So guessing my day consists of visiting the doctors. I prefer the 7th circle of hell myself, but hey! :rolleyes:


----------



## firsttimer1

*waula* - be careful using saws! esp after the 'paul daniels' incident recently :rofl: enjoy that carrot cake too :) but now i want some. not even had my cereal yet :(

*emera -* poor little roh :( My dh suffers with his ears and it instantly brings him back to being a three year old. I have to totally mother him :haha:

I need to go to the supermarket and buy some food for tomorrows valentines meal... that im ''cooking'' :rofl: think im totally going to be lazy and buy one of the £15 meal deals hahaha x

BTW if anyone comes across any mothercare codes then let me know :kiss: need a couple of things :hugs:
*
EDIT*: BTW paul daniels had his finger sewn back on... and is fine... so im not being evil laughing at him! :blush:


----------



## emera35

ooh watermelon! Oof, no wonder i feel heavy!

Loo, i love the name Dharma! It started on our list but then i remembered that terrible show "Dharma and Greg" and i had to get rid of it. If you never saw or heard of it, carry on in blissful ignorance! I'm not keen on Cherry, but only because of a girl with that name at school who i didn't get on with, so very personal reason ;)
There is a little girl at the playgroup we go to called Delphi, which i love and want to steal! I'd have to find another playgroup though :haha:


----------



## waula

FT - I am cooking for valentines day tomorrow too... sadly DH has put his menu request in so no skiving off for a meal deal for me!!! Thankfully he like simple food so the request is steak fajita's with nacho's (YES!!! Nacho's = legal crisps) and then an apple crumble with home-made custard...which is also my favourite!!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

waula that sounds lush!!! well i was going to cook his fav dishes (Pie of sort sort and then bannoffee pudding) but i realised my pelvis would not make it around tesco that long; so i DID go for the valentines meal (all in one place and easy to grab heehee):-

Salmon en Croute
dauphinoise potatoes
Roasted Vegetables
&
Chocolate and praline pudding
(sadly we wont be drinking the champagne.... yet.)

...but i sooooooooooooooo want nachos now!

I also got him a single red rose.... how chessy is that? esp compbined with my personalised card :haha: :serenade: how smooooth of me ;)

BTW did i tell you all about digs @ the 'king and i' show we saw? I didnt think digs was responding to sound much but OH MY LORDY... at the start of *every* darn song digs pushed out on my tummy (it felt lovely) so they either love or hate music... unsure which haha. but at one point, the cast broke into this reallly LOUD song and digs went NUTS. violent! Luckily not near my ribs but just 'bang bang bang BANG!' on my tummy :) it made me jump and gasp and i was SO embarrassed :rofl:

but i love it... im really going to miss feeling these movements :)


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I know, 36 weeks! Tomorrow i'll be officially saying 1 month to go! 
When i went to watch Phantom before Christmas the music set the baby off loads. I've never had kicks to the ribs either so i wouldn't worry about that. And just think yourself lucky that you're not waking up 3-4 times a night with hip pain and bladder issues!

WT - sounds a perfect birth, i will order one of those! I understand you not wanting to last the 40 weeks!!

Loo - I've never heard of Dharma and Greg, only the Dharma initiative on Lost! But the name has grown on me during the morning. My DH is half Indian, but has a completely English name, so I don't think factors like that matter too much. I wanted to try and have a slighly indian name to reflect the heritage, but there aren't many i like enough! We're still no closer to having a shortlist of names anyway.

Just been to meet the antenatal crew for a coffee. They actually seem quite a nice bunch so hopfully this will stay a regular Monday morning session!


----------



## wondertwins

Is anyone FB friends with L&L? Where the heck is that mama?????


----------



## emera35

:haha: at Digs liking music FT! How cute :). Bumpy reacts really strongly to Roh's noise, especially his shrieking and when he cries, how cute :baby: 
I'm jealous of all the Valentines meal plans etc. :( ah well, a least I have my scan and app. Tomorrow so I'll get to say hi to bumpy again :) even though OH won't be there. Roh will be though, so that will be nice. Just hoping the Calpol will keep him cheery enough. 
Roh is being very cute about the baby now. I put some little teddies in the moses basket so he could get used to them not being his. He kept picking them up to cuddle so I told him they were in the baby's bed sleeping and waitng for the baby to come. He now picks them up, cuddles them, gives them a kiss and says "night night" then puts them back :D. Also was trying to explain that the baby was going to come out soon, so now, in addition to pullng up my top and demanding baby cuddles he then says "baby hiding! No baby! Baby OUT!" Then knocks on my bump and laughs. Its hysterical! I reckon my only problem will be trying to stop him picking the baby up for a cuddle all the time!

Having a bit of a fight with the doctor's surgery as I phoned to try and make an appointment and the snotty receptionist wouldn't let me and told me to come to the drop in surgery like everyone else! I'm now waiting for the doctor to phone as he's made me an appointment before, but its taking ages, I bet that cow has intentionally not passed on my message before he's gone to lunch :grr: I got a bit annoyed with her I was like "come on, I'm heavily pregnant and in a lot of pain and can't spend the usual hour and a half trying to entertain my unwell toddler in your crowded overheated waiting room!!" Apparently though that's not enough reason to get an appointment! :dohh: Bitch! :growlmad:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Is anyone FB friends with L&L? Where the heck is that mama?????

Really hope she is ok :wacko:

emera - ooooo you hv ur scan tomo?? :dance: YAY!!! im excited for my appt on weds with consultant but doubt i will be lucky enough to be scanned x Roh sounds so cute :kiss:

whats the deal with the grotty receptionist though?? if you call back after lunch will it be a different one? :grr:

*EDIT:* just noticed that Loo's tagline is now ''giant baby vessel'' :haha:


----------



## emera35

I hope L+L is ok! :hugs:

FT - meh I don't know, they are all interchangeably snotty there, it seems to be part of their job requirements! :dohh: very annoying how my surgery runs, its all very well that you can just roll up without an appointment, but when you have a little child with a short attention span, its a bloody pain having to wait forever to see anyone!


----------



## Glowstar

Pah Emera most Doctors receptionists are like that.....they are total 'jobsworths' :growlmad: Hope you get an appointment soon though :winkwink:

Loo - Mmmmm Dharma and Cherry....Think I prefer Dharma although it does remind of Dharma & Gregg as others have mentioned but mosty LOST the TV series as the whole thing was based around the 'Dharma Initiative'. 

Waula - I am with you on the insomnia and nausea :nope: I actually haven't gone to work today because I literally have had about an hour all night of I'm lucky. My right hip is crippling me.....then I woke up with cramp in my left leg....then I had a nosebleed....then I felt sick...then I couldn't breath. I ended up sobbing my heart out about 5.00am this morning and I mean REALLY sobbing I couldn't stop :cry: My eyes are all puffy and I didn't think it was safe to traverse the M60 in rush hour traffic with next to no sleep. 

FT - I am pretty convinced you are having a girl :winkwink: your pregnancy sounds like a mirror image of mine with DD1 :winkwink:
Stop stressing about weight too! I have put on about 27lbs I think 2 stone to 2 1/2 stone is totally normal :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Glow, I was SURE you had a scan today?!? Am I going mad?

FT, stop stressing....I'm doing enough of that for all of us!

Emera, Just turn op at the dogs and start crying. Loudly. That should get you sorted!!!

MsCrow, I am having major major guilt. We have just been down into Stockport, and it was raining (surprise surprise), anyway, this poor woman was stood out in it asking people if we had 2 minutes, obviously to carry out a survey. I was polite and said no thank you, but then all the way round town I was just thinking about you stood there before Christmas freezing your ass off. Gaaaaaaahhhhhhh. THE GUILT!!!!!!!!

Thanks for your opinions on Dharma. I really like the fact that they are a bit split...thats how it's going to be in the real world! I've never seen Dharma and Greg OR Lost, so not sure on the connections. We both really like it though, so I think it's going to make it on the short list!

The tankinis were disappointing. One was a swimming cossie! Well, thats no bloody good, is it!!!!! The other two had no bottoms with them, despite no bottoms being sold seperately OR them informing you of this on the Next website! I don't know if I want to pay £22 for a tankini top that I will only wear once, and if I want to wear it again, I'll need to spend an extra £10 or so on bottoms! Humph. FAIL! AND I paid £4 for postage. Humph humph humph! :grr:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Glow* - sorry about your painful hip hunni :hugs: 

and yer.... after being CONVINVED for 6 months that i was carrying a little dude.... im now thinking its a girl.... LOL. The worst bit is, if this ISSSS girl... i owe DH £50!!!! :rofl:

*Loo* - after i laughed at the girl on OBEM in a tankini and bottoms... im now going to get a swim skirt myself! Ive decided i will do whatever it takes to make the situation seem more comfy and ''normal''. LOL x of course... i shall be buying mine and not making it :haha:

im very sleepy today :sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

Just had to share this link... this little dude was born at 35+6 :kiss: Crazy to think one just like him in all of us at the mo :cloud9:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/879630-35-6-he-here.html


----------



## emera35

Loo you could just wear a regular vest top and a sarong or something? All i have packed for if i end up in the birthing pool is an extra stretchy £2 vest top from H&M or somewhere and 2 old sarongs incase i want to keep one dry. I can't think of a reason to have actual swimming cossie fabric really? Its not like i'm going to the beach or the swimming pool, so yeah :shrug:


----------



## emera35

FT i saw that thread, soo cute! :cloud9: He's a little bit bigger than Roh was! :shock:


----------



## citymouse

Loo, I like Dharma! :thumbup:

WT, I'll look at some of my flannels that have been washed unhemmed and see how they look.

Congrats on 37 weeks, Missy!

*Enter... Pitymouse.*

I'm sitting awake, have been since 4:45, and before that I feel like I got about an hour of sleep. If I lean back, I cough so hard I start gasping. But I'm afraid to take anything until I can call my doctor's office. :cry: I'm out on the couch with the dog so DH can sleep and I just know its going to be a miserable day.

I guess I might as well take Sudafed. I was holding off because it keeps me awake... But I'm not sleeping anyway, so I might as well be able to breathe, right?

:( :( I have a serious case of feeling sorry for myself ATM!


----------



## emera35

Argh, ffs, the doctor called, but not my nice doctor the useless wet one that i hate! Anyway she thinks Roh has an infection (duuh, yeah that's what i said to you?!?) and that i need to take him in (umm, yes?! :dohh:). I asked for an appointment, and she said to just bring him to the drop in surgery! :saywhat: Apparently she's "not allowed to send short notice appointment requests through to reception as its too much workload for them to process"?!?!?!? sorry but W.T.F??? I swear those evil witches run the place and have the doctors enslaved or something!!! Think i'm going to write a letter! :growlmad:


----------



## KellyC75

My 37 week bumpie pic....:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







37 Week bump ~ DD2.png
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## emera35

Poor Pitymouse :(

I don't think you should take Sudafed or other decongestants during pregnancy? Might be best to check with the doctor first. :hugs:


----------



## waula

kelly - tht is incredible!!! defies gravity!!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Pitymouse *- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You poor thing :( have you had some hot water with lemon or anything? :hugs:

*emera*- firstly write an angry letter :haha: then leave. surely there is another more accomodating surgery near you? :shrug:

_*Kelly -*_ thats one AWESOME bump! amazing! sooooo round!

right im going to do some research into oils as still unsure of their purpose and whether i want any during pregnancy! x


----------



## KellyC75

waula said:


> kelly - tht is incredible!!! defies gravity!!!! xxx

:rofl:


----------



## waula

Pitymouse - check about the decongestant hun - I'm sure there's an alternative for most drugs for pregnancy...honey/lemon does work really well though or hot juice :hugs:

FT - i love your "research"!!! Let us know what you find out!!! :haha: you make the rest of us lazy!!!

Mitch - can you point me in the direction of your recipe for the lemon drizzle/poppy seed yummy cake please! or anyone else!!!!! :flower:

Emera - sorry your Doc's being a pain - big :hugs: for Roh!! xxx

Glowie - sorry you had a crap night too :hugs: and i'm very glad you didn't go into work...hormones/no sleep/bad back and hips is a terrible combo! and i'm not even sure I can be positive and take it as good preparation for sleepless nights with LO - I think a lot of sleep in the bag would be much more useful!

Well the outside of our house is now spring cleaned!!! Windows and doors washed, patio swept and washed and drive hosed down...phew...no swimming for me today...done enough!!! And i've prepped DH about what I've done and warned him to notice it all or ELSE!!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Waula :hugs:

Kelly -awesome bump...it's massssssssssssive :haha:

Pity - I think they tell you to avoid medicines like Sudafed over in the UK....I'm sure there's some kind of cough mixture you can get that's more natural :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha my ''research'' isnt going well as ive just got some ACTUAL work to do! :haha: 

does anyone know what L&Ls real name is? i dont THINK she is on FB??


----------



## newfielady

waula said:


> EDIT: will we ever get annoyed at getting our ribs battered by our little one's???!!!! It still make me sooo happy!!! :cloud9:

I don't think we ever will, and I'm sure after the babies are born we'll miss it. That being said, little miss kicked me in the ribs so hard this morning I heard a "thump". :shock: I think she hurt her toes 'cause she hasn't done it since. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Loo- I like the name Dharma. I really love Cherry though. When I hear Cherry I think sweet little girl but sexy, fun woman. :winkwink:
WT's- nice to hear from you. I want a labor like your friends. Just minus the epidural. lol. Can I still go pain free :haha: damnyouautocorrect is one of my favorite websites. lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - had to come into the office today (which sucks!!) and the lemon and poppy seed cake recipe is in a book at home....I will type it up and post this evening....it was lush lush lush!!!:happydance:

Hi everyone....just a quick stop in.....meeting with the big boss lady (VP of marketing globally for our company aaargh....basically my boss's, boss's boss)

:wacko: wish me luck and hope preggers baby brain doesnt strike and makes me look stoopid :winkwink:


----------



## newfielady

I'm starting to wonder just where L&L has gotten to as well.
Poor mousey, :hugs: feel better soon.
Emera- your doctors sound like our doctors, useless. Hope Roh feels better soon.
Kelly- hate to say it but the others ladies are right. That bump is amazing! :rofl:

On the topic of girl names, just thought I'd throw out a couple that we liked. Scarlet was our second choice. I also like Daphney..


----------



## loolindley

Poor poor Pitymouse! Honey, lemon and hotwater is what I was taking on my off days. Also, a good pregnancy safe multi vit wouldn't go amiss. Go give the dog a cuddle. It's good for the soul. :hugs:

Eeeeekk. I've had my Peugeot 308 from new just nearly 3 years ago. We had decided that _if_ we were going to change it, we would go for a pre registered one this time, and low and behold, my man from Peugeot has just called up saying he has 2 top spec £20K cars down to £12K. Would it be wrong to take a little sneaky peak at them? I KNOW we cant _really_ afford it, but they will be all shiney and new and pretty and I SO LOVE a new car. And I don't have a house (apart from one in Wales), so I DO need cheering up. AND Al is in work, so he need never know until I have checked them out.

Would it be wrong to just go and stroke them?


----------



## lauraclili

I'm loving all this talk of names. :D I love Dharma, absolutely love it! (and, i prefer it to Cherry - am I allowed to say that?) 

WT - glad you got out for a bit and met the baby. I'd love to have a labour I can laugh my way through.

Mouse - sorry you're feeling rubbish. I've been having really bad coughing and sore throat at night too and I've found that ice cubes (crunched or just sucked) really help. In fact, I seem to have developed a bit of a craving... 

Emera - sorry Roh is feeling so ropey and the doctors are being rubbish. x

I was thinking that we haven't heard much from a couple of people recently... L+L and Danielle...? 

AFM - MW has just left after my home birth meeting. Yay! It looks like as long as I go into labour at the right time then I will be having my baby at home (soonish) Yikes! This thought is fab but it scares me silly! Baby is fine (she estimates about 6 pounds and likely to be about 8 pounds at 40 weeks) and is 4/5ths engaged. I'm excited! 
Also, spent the weekend washing all of the baby's clothes and blankets and things. DH still thinks we have LOADS to stuff but I'm really not convinced! I think this is a good excuse for shopping when baby arrives! 

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitch *- good luck but you will be fine! :hugs: 
*newfie* - i LOVE scarlet x
*Loo* - i stroke cars all the time :rofl: so no judgement here!

*Laura*
YAY for home birth thats super! so does 4/5 engaged mean that only one part of the head is NOT engaged.... or other way round? It confuses me lol.


----------



## lauraclili

FT - I have no idea! Perhaps Missy can help? I was a bit alarmed that it could be nearly all engaged though!


----------



## lozza1uk

Newfie - meant to say, great maternity photos! Scarlett is also on our shortlist for a girl, just worried it can be a bit chavvy over here. DH has also decided he likes Alexa but we really must sit down and get a few names sorted (i have been saying this every week for weeks now!)

Glow/Kelly - fab bumps!

Laura - wow, 4/5 engaged?! Keep it in til after 2nd March though for our lunch date! Or have the baby early enough to bring it along! I'm hoping at my MW appointment on Wednesday that mine's a bit more engaged now, just to explain the cramping/stabbing pains i had last week.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Laura *- wow i just looked it up and 3/5 engaged means only 2 parts of the head are NOT engaged

as opposed to

3/5 palable which would mean 2 parts are engaged..3 parts not. 

WOW!


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, yes, Laura, have it sooner rather than later so we can all meet it on the 2nd! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh :( i just read and apperently even being 3/5's engaged at 35 weeks doesnt mean the baby will on time / early :( 

not that im willing your baby to come out too early.... but im getting excited that we could have babies on this thread soon!!

Im sure when missy signs on later she can tell us more :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Oh, don't! You're all scaring me a little bit! I'd like it to wait until 37/38 weeks please! :D


----------



## firsttimer1

ha ha :haha: a stupid annoying song came on by Dappy from N-Dubz and digs went a bit crazy..... so lets HOPE thats to say they DONT like it!! 

I dont want to have to play N-Dubz to get digs to sleep :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Skadi

How do they know if the baby is engaged? I don't think they checked with Keira... they just kept making sure she was head down.


----------



## firsttimer1

skadi - the mw or ob can feel just by touch...odd isnt it? i cant tell whats what in there! LOL

look at this article ladies.... as if we didnt know pregnancy was weird already, it just got weirder.... https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...rs-bizarre-escalation-tourettes-syndrome.html


----------



## buttonnose82

hope you girls are all doing well!

Thought I'd swing by and update you all

I had Lucas Alexander on Jan 13th (32+1), he was 3lb 11.5 oz and perfect! He had too be ventilated & have a chest drain put in on day 3 so had too be transfered too another hospital with a nicu, he recovered amazingly and within 7 days was transfered back too our original hospital too the SCBU. He was discharged on thursday a healthy 4lb 3.5oz and fully breast feeding, he really is a little trooper!

x


----------



## firsttimer1

Buttonnose - HUGE congrats to you! i updated the first page a little while ago with your LO's birth and will update now with name etc :hugs:

HUUUGEEEEEEE CONGRATS and i am so glad he is perfect and home :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Buttonnose! I'm glad you got him home so quickly!


----------



## MsCrow

Wow Buttonnose, congratulations and so pleased for you to be home already, that's lovely news. 

PityPoorMouse, awww, I hate feeling that ill when pregnant, I hope you're curled up somewhere warm and comforting.

Laura, please cross your legs! Ahhh, I think you'll be ok.......well I hope so or you can just bring a baby to lunch :)

Loo, Dharma means two things to me, I have been to India and many of my tattoos are Buddhist related so to me Dharma means "natural order" so not hugely name-meanginful but significant for the faith. It also means the Dharma Bums by Jack Kerouac, the beat generation follow up to On the Road. I like Indian names and think they can be transferable, my great aunt is called Rani and it relates to our family history of being in India during the Raj. I always thought of her as so exotic when I was little. Not sure about Dharma though....for what it means. Probably lost on most though. 

Kelly, your bump is beautiful and very well dressed!

Well, morning doing my job at an event, back home to carry on working and meeting later. Blah, blah, blah. I woke up in the middle of the night in a lot of bump pain. I don't know if it was a BH but it wasn't fun. Turning over seemed to sort it thought>!>


----------



## newfielady

Congrats buttonnose. Thanks fantastic! Love the name too. :hugs:
That is an odd story FT. Pregnancy is a weird thing.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, laddies. :hugs: Last time I was sick, my doctor told me Sudafed was okay. I just take the lowest dose. (I'd rather switch with you UK ladies and be allowed wine. :rofl: ) I'm hoping today she'll tell me I can have Robitussin. That way I could sleep for more than an hour at a time. 

I've been drinking honey, ginger, hot water, and a bit of orange juice religiously. It doesn't seem to cut through the choky stuff. 

Kelly, what a bump!

Emera, who on earth can get an appointment on short notice if the doctors can't?!?

Buttonnose, congrats on your healthy boy at home! That's great news!

Laura, very exciting. I don't understand being engaged, but I know that's progress, lol. I'm sure you'll hang in there for another couple of weeks. :thumbup:

Ha ha, my stomach just rumbled and startled the baby.


----------



## mitchnorm

Buttonnose - thanks for checking in :flower:....so pleased for you and your LO coming home....us girls need to see a photo :winkwink:

Waula - I have pm'ed you the lemon and poppy seed cake recipe so it doesnt get lost in all the posts on here :haha:

Well meeting with VP went well.....says she would like the LO to join the company in January :haha:.....I think she was joking around:winkwink:. Glad my baby brain didnt let me down :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hello Ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days, had a busy weekend. I hope I didn't miss much, let me know if I've missing something important. 

Buttonnose - Congratulations, glad to know he's doing so well! Got any pictures you can show us of the little guy?

So I've taken a picture of my 34 week bump... (will be 34 weeks on Wed). This picture is only 2 weeks from my last bump picture, and I've think we've grown quite a bit (the centre of the belly looks larger). I'll post the one from 32 weeks to show you comparisons (first picture).
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 2









34 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch -* glad ur meeting went well hun, though i think starting your LO at work in January may be a little early :) maybe that summer though ;)

*Joanna* - great bump shots, can defo see a change! and i dont think youve missed much :hugs:

whoever mentioned it earlier yes we are missing some ladies - L&L, redsox and danielle... but at least we know danielle is OK x

Im just eating a bowl of cereal (honey nut) - i seem to want three bowls a day lately :shrug:

EDIT: btw..... we should defo see some bump shots this week as im SURE some of you havent posted one in a while.... mmmm..... :trouble:


----------



## mitchnorm

Been 2 weeks since a bump shot from me so I will get one up later....dont think there is too much of a change.

Love love love Crunchy nut cornflakes - I cant get enough of them:happydance:

Yeah L&L hasnt been on here since 3rd feb I think.....but Redsox hasnt been on here for several weeks....like well before Christmas :nope:. Hope they are both OK


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, I can see a difference! Welcome back!

I'm so bored! I'm sick of being sick! At least I know it's not the flu, because all I'd want to do is lie in bed. I want to go do things. *pout*


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Joanna, I can see a difference! Welcome back!
> 
> I'm so bored! I'm sick of being sick! At least I know it's not the flu, because all I'd want to do is lie in bed. I want to go do things. *pout*

I can see why you are Pitymouse today :hugs:

I feel fed up today.....went to the office but I seriously cannot sit at my desk doing work.....so uncomfy and I am soooo tired all the time....anyone else?


----------



## MsCrow

I really wish I knew how Redsox and L&L are. In particular, Redsox just disappeared suddenly having regularly posted and I automatically get worried :-(

L&L, hope you're ok and have just gone away as I think you sometimes do...

I am also getting antsy as to the whereabouts of my sent secret stork. Grrrr.


----------



## firsttimer1

*rashy and mitch* - im the same... :( i have been sleepy all day but now i think it actually may be a cold :( we can all pity each other :hugs:

Yup redsox has not been on for agggggggeeeeeeeeees - BOO! :( and i wanna see danielles SS pressie!!! 

*Mscrow -* i was thinking that maybe the post has been delayed with all the snow? as my pressie should have arrived by now......


----------



## mitchnorm

I really cant understand the nesting thing....I havent felt the need. I need to sleep and cozy up in bed....especially with the cold weather :cry:. 

I know I need to start thinking about doing some big cooking batches and freezing stuff....but have no motivation

Has everyone else started this already??


----------



## firsttimer1

I havent. i look around the house and can SEEEEEE that i need to do a big clean before baby arrives.... i KNOW i need to freeze food (apparently? LOL)... but honestly.... i just dont want to. and i hv to be honest - im not sure i will! but we will see.

Cant wait to see a bump shot mitch :)


----------



## newfielady

> EDIT: btw..... we should defo see some bump shots this week as im SURE some of you havent posted one in a while.... mmmm.....

FT- lol. I posted my professional ones a couple days ago. Not sure if you seen them. :shrug:
Redsox has been lost a long time. I hope she's fine just not on here.


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie nope i dont think i did?? *goes back now to look!*

EDIT: newfie - just found them :dance: amazing! esp love the ribbon one and can see your funky nails LOL :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - I really dont think I will either....It requires being organised and finding somewhere to buy those foil containers (like curry houses have :haha:).....I bet I just go out and fill up freezer with all supermarket 'TV' dinners. They suggest homecooking as its better (maybe cheaper) - but I think the supermarket stuff is much better than it used to be


----------



## waula

Oooh I love bump shots!!! I will get one up later with DH comes home... exciting!

Mitch thanks for the recipe - am going to make it for Wed when I've got 8 (!) NCT ladies coming round!!!! Glad your meeting went well - no idea how you are all still working or in fact what you are wearing to work - is anyone else growing out of maternity stuff!??? That upsets me!!!!

Nesting - well, yes, its definitely kicked in here big style... not sure the outside of the house was really a priority to be "nested" until I woke up this morning and attacked the patio, the drive, the windows, the doors, the conservatory - i may be suffering tomorrow :dohh:!!! but coming from a really physical/active job I find it very hard to "relax" all day everyday!!! I haven't quite had the urge to do the mass catering part yet...i'm thinking that seems a better job for when i'm even bigger/more uncomfy!!!!

Right, off for a bath in my squeaky clean bathroom and time to read more of my books... do I have to remind you lads that i am LOVING maternity leave!???!!! :smug:

xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hello! Blimers, it's so hard to catch up with you lads. 

FT - if you like I could make up some little selections of oils? I'll have to find some kind of receptacle... orrrrr... do you have your appointments at the Horton itself? I wonder if a nice MW might be able to sneak you some?

Ya, 4/5 engaged means that there's just a tiny bit of head left out of the pelvis, however, this is another one like fundal height, where it's REALLY subjective. I am a bit rubbish at palpating that part ). I can work it out from VE, but not abdominally. 

I've had a lovely day with OHs mum and her pals. They bought me lunch and we sat around and drank tea. I got REALLY uncomfy though and had a few mega painful contractions, a couple of which were in my back and made me want to poo myself. URGH.

Here are this weeks bumpies. 35, 36 and today and then a gratuitous 14 week one (i miss my tan!!!)
 



Attached Files:







35 + 0b.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









36 + 0f.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









37+0a.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5









14+1 001.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## waula

Lovely bump piccies Missy!!! :flower: your bump is growing straight outwards like mine - love it!!!! and yes, looking back at early pregnancy shots is a bit sad isn't it!!! I can't believe my belly will EVER be the same!!!! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Buttonnose - thanks so much for checking in! what an amazing little man you have there! and he was born on my birthday so that makes him super cool :haha::thumbup:

Joanna - lovely bump progression, can see a big difference :thumbup:

Laura - I was 3/5 to 4/5 engaged for WEEKS before I had my first...thought it meant she might come early but no...she hung on until 42 weeks :wacko:

Mrs Crow - when are you giving up work!!!

Mitch - glad your meeting went well :hugs:

I like the name Scarlett...I still like my girls name of choice which was Heidi...I wish picking a boys name was as easy :wacko:

Loo - I work in a garage...(Toyota) so I look at cars all day long so they hold no meaning to me :winkwink: but go and have a stroke....won't do any harm :haha:

Re Redsox.....if I remember correctly she was having issues when she had her scan. There was some mention of her baby being high risk for Downs, something to do with the curvature of the little finger and something else :shrug: I'm seriously beginning to think that something went wrong because it just seems odd that she disappeared :shrug::cry:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh and i'm kind of cleaning a bit... but like Waula, random stuff which does not need doing, like the fish tank (SERIOUSLY!? It's not even mine!)

And I usually love cooking but have not got round to freezing anything. I was expecting a load of people around for dinner last night but they all cancelled apart from one so i froze what i'd cooked there. (I put it in sandwich bags = takes up less space than foil things, and i don't have to buy extra stuff)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Aww glow, i love Heidi too, OH said no to it though. Boo! 

Thanks Waula, i think i'm nowhere near engaged so it's kinda got nowhere to go other than out (and up!) I don't think it looks any different from 35 weeks.


----------



## citymouse

Ah, cooking... The one aspect of nesting I don't think I'll buy into!

I went ahead and made myself an appointment at urgent care for 12:30. I don't want this to turn out to be an undiagnosed infection. I've realized that as bored as I am, I still feel a little shaky when I try to move around too much.


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitch*, yer im just not convinced that i need to stock freezer with homemade stuff..... besides i would have to do enough for me AND dh .... mmmm. I will just buy some weight watchers meals for lunches! ;)

*newfie* - ive added an edit to my post above about ur piccie :hugs:

*waula* - blah blllaaaahhhh maternity leave ;) make up for the gloating with a great bump shot tonight ;)
*
missy - * firstly, twit-a-woo amazing bump missus! :dance: and thank you for offering about the oils you lovely thing... but im still trying to decide if its even my thing.. i only really love lavendar and i already own lavendar everything :haha: but thank you hunni xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy - glad your being pro-active... just in case :hugs:



> Re Redsox.....if I remember correctly she was having issues when she had her scan. There was some mention of her baby being high risk for Downs, something to do with the curvature of the little finger and something else I'm seriously beginning to think that something went wrong because it just seems odd that she disappeared

i think your right.... this rings a bell. :( i just wish she would let us know she is OK :(


----------



## citymouse

Oh, for WT: if you have a friend who sews, ask to borrow her pinking shears to cut your flannel squares. They cut a zig-zag that keeps threads from unraveling. (And any sewing friend worth her salt will say, "Oh, just give them to me and I'll do it." ;) )


----------



## mitchnorm

I remember the Downs things and curving finger but actually didnt think that was Redsox - I could be wrong....its a shame that we cant find out any way :nope:....suppose we can only keep an eye on her profile and hope that she falls pregnant again soon.

What happened to Struth?? She obviously got pregnant again and lost it but I think she was back on and pregnant again in a group later this year. FT - I think you 'knew' her well

EDIT - Waula - glad you are loving mat leave...I cannot wait. Another couple of days annual leave entitlement popped up so now I am taking this friday and next Monday off - two 4 day weeks before I finish.....wooop


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - here is a link to struth's preg journal :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/873746-growing-bump.html

And yep - it was redsox who was having some baby worries.... she last posted on Nov 4th that she and DH had decided not to have further testing.... and then didnt come back... :(


----------



## emera35

Evening lads!
Ergh well that was a fun round trip! Left here at 2.30pm and got back like 10 minutes ago. Doc thinks Roh might be geting hand foot and mouth, although no spots yet so could be the usual random virus. Ah well at least its nothing dramatic :) he's still feeling all sorry for himself though poor little chap. I feel like absolute crap. I'm in total agony from the walking and exhausted generally. Bumpy is really putting a lot of pressure low down and its hard and scary to walk :shock: ergh, rubbish!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - here is a link to struth's preg journal :)
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/873746-growing-bump.html
> 
> And yep - it was redsox who was having some baby worries.... she last posted on Nov 4th that she and DH had decided not to have further testing.... and then didnt come back... :(

Redsox has logged on since then....I think 14th Dec was last time :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

I keep hoping nesting will kick in, no sign yet. What I might do rather than cook is get some stuff chopped up, like chicken breasts & onions so at least things like stir fry will be quick. I feel tired and a bit uncomfortable now towards the end of the day. Keep wishing I was on mat leave... Only 12 days to "work"

Pitymouse - hope your visit to the docs goes well and it turns out to be nothing.

I like Heidi but my DH dismissed it too, can't remember why.


----------



## newfielady

I do remember redsox having high downs risk. I was trying to stay positive but am fearing the worst as she hasn't come back.

Ft- glad you like my crackle nail polish. :winkwink:


----------



## crowned

Glowstar said:


> Re Redsox.....if I remember correctly she was having issues when she had her scan. There was some mention of her baby being high risk for Downs, something to do with the curvature of the little finger and something else :shrug: I'm seriously beginning to think that something went wrong because it just seems odd that she disappeared :shrug::cry:

Glowie, this was me. My baby has a curved finger and has increased risk as a result. Maybe Redsox had something similar, but I was the one who posted about the little finger. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Re Redsox.....if I remember correctly she was having issues when she had her scan. There was some mention of her baby being high risk for Downs, something to do with the curvature of the little finger and something else :shrug: I'm seriously beginning to think that something went wrong because it just seems odd that she disappeared :shrug::cry:
> 
> Glowie, this was me. My baby has a curved finger and has increased risk as a result. Maybe Redsox had something similar, but I was the one who posted about the little finger. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aaaah I thought it was someone else....thanks Crowned.

FT (our resident labour inducer:haha:) - quick question on EPO - I bought some 1000mg capsules this weekend and planning to start taking tomorrow at 36 weeks....is it just one tablet, 1000mg per day??? I am NOT doing the application up my foof:nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

*EMERA *- what the hell is hand foot and mouth???

*mitch -* yer sorry, i know she logged on in dec but her last post here was nov 4th? or at least it seems to be. :shrug:

*crowned *- yer redsox was general higher risk i think xxx

*newfie* - oh is it the barry m crackle effect? i have that too... good taste :)

*mitch *- yep its meant to be 1x1000mg a day and then you can up it once full term.... will try to find out amounts now xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

this is the general consensus on EPO:

32 weeks - 1 RLT 
33 weeks - 1 RLT
34 weeks - 2 RLT
35 weeks - 2 RLT 
36 weeks - 3 RLT, 1 EPO orally 
37 weeks - 3 RLT, 1 EPO orally AM, 1 EPO vaginally or orally PM
38 weeks - 3/4 RLT, 3 EPO - 2 orally AM and 1 vaginally/orally PM
39 weeks 'till baby arrives - same RLT as above, 2 EPO orally in the AM, 2 EPO vaginally in the PM


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Nesting - Some days I think it kicks in for me, other days not so much. I went mad last weekend cleaning all of the baby clothing and getting it all sorted. But this weekend I didn't even clean the house (left it to DH haha). 

As for freezing food - I'm not planning to do that. DH will be taking a week off when the baby is first born, so he'll be around to cook (good thing I married a chef!). My mom and SIL/BIL live in the same town and I bet they will be bringing us food. Plus, we are always running out of room in our freezer, so no room for extras.

Waula - great bump, can really see a progression! We all must be in growth spurts as I've definately grown in the last 2 weeks... I found 20-25 weeks wasn't much different in my belly growth but recently i've expanded lol.

Emera - Hope Roh is feeling better soon.


----------



## emera35

FT hand foot and mouth is a pretty common very infectious childhood illness, its not that severe, and they are generally unwell (grumpy, temperature, off food etc. ) Plus pinprick purplish rash on the palms, soles of the feet and inside and around the mouth. Its one of those things kids get, like chickenpox, and then they are immune. Doc said chances are I'm immune so the baby would be too. The only arse would be if I ended up in hospital before Roh recovers then he won't be able to visit. Anyway if he gets no spots then its just random virus, which as you will discover is what it ALWAYS is when they are ill! :haha: anyway, calpol is keeping him cheerful and he's just a bit less manic than normal, which is actually a bit of a blessing :blush:


----------



## loolindley

Oops. I started EPO at 24 weeks!! Will it do much harm?


----------



## firsttimer1

I had never heard of it, it sounded serious LOL! i have much to learn ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> Oops. I started EPO at 24 weeks!! Will it do much harm?

Do you mean 34 weeks? if so thats when i started hun. You can take it orally from week 34 :) i just put that link up as mitch is approaching week 36... :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> this is the general consensus on EPO:
> 
> 32 weeks - 1 RLT
> 33 weeks - 1 RLT
> 34 weeks - 2 RLT
> 35 weeks - 2 RLT
> 36 weeks - 3 RLT, 1 EPO orally
> 37 weeks - 3 RLT, 1 EPO orally AM, 1 EPO vaginally or orally PM
> 38 weeks - 3/4 RLT, 3 EPO - 2 orally AM and 1 vaginally/orally PM
> 39 weeks 'till baby arrives - same RLT as above, 2 EPO orally in the AM, 2 EPO vaginally in the PM

Thanks FT - you're a star. Think I will skip the vaginal one....anyone else planning it??:haha::haha:

I am still on 1 RLT a day.....finding it difficult to drink more than...usually have before I go to bed...mmmmm need to step it up I think:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

im actually drinking three RLT a day (have been all of week 35) as i actually really enjoy it :) been taking 1 x EPO a day since week 34... my plan atm is to continue JUST taking it orally and not inserting down below.

Besides, nearly everything i read said that orally is more effective as your body can then absorb it :shrug:

however, i wont rule out anything totally..... yet. :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Don't think I'll take epo, not for any reason other than I've not bothered to read what it does! Hard enough remembering to take vitamins, RLT and drink enough water nevermind anything else! Have noticed more/stronger braxton hicks since starting to take RLT so think I might stick at 1 cup a day of that for a while.


----------



## citymouse

Not to be stalkery, but I went back to the post of Redsox's video (remember, the stop motion one?) and the video seems to be gone from YouTube. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> Not to be stalkery, but I went back to the post of Redsox's video (remember, the stop motion one?) and the video seems to be gone from YouTube. :(

*rashy *- i did this too....... i didnt know whether to say anything. I feel really sad but wish we knew for sure :(


----------



## waula

Naughty BnB just lost my post :growlmad: 

Right lads here's my bump picture - apologies for the grainyness - put me in charge of an iphone and thats what happens i'm afraid!!! the second one is from last week...

I'm feeling very "outty" and in your face pregnant :blush: xx

EDIT: OMG growth spurt??!!!
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks!.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 3









35 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## citymouse

I'll say you've had a growth spurt, Waula!


----------



## firsttimer1

*waula *- SERIOUS growth spurt!!! AMAZING! that is one of the most perfectly rounded bumps ive ever seen!!


----------



## waula

Not sure there's been much lowering of the bump though!!! More "highering" of it! Got MW appointment in the morning so we'll see if its engaged or if I too, am carrying a toddler.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wahoo! That is an awesome bump! Mega spurtage.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Great bump picture waula, mega growth spurt! 

Ladies i'm feeling a little funny this afternoon... not sure if these are just normal prego symptoms: Feeling tired, very hot and a little swollen - all came on in the last hour - I'm never hot and have not had any swelling yet. Perhaps i'm only swollen because i'm feeling hot?? I know these are all reguar symptoms but not for me. Should I wait it out and see what happens or are these something I should be concerned about?

Edit: Preclempsia scares the crap outta me, so any swelling freaks me out.


----------



## emera35

Waula, that's very in your face bumpage you have going on there for sure!! :shock: Its ace! :dance:


----------



## crowned

Joanna, has your blood pressure ever been high?


----------



## emera35

Joanna, when you say swollen, do you mean hands and feet or generally feeling puffed up? Have you had a lie down and a cool glass of water? If not maybe do, and if you don't feel any better for it i'd maybe call your MW/doctor just to check what they think :hugs: Just because things are normal for one person doesn't mean they are for another. I think at this stage anything you feel is odd or out of the ordinary, or that doesn't "feel right" should be checked out, just to be safe :hugs:

Edit : As Crowned just asked i was going to say that it sounds a little bit like i felt when my blood pressure was higher.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

No high blood pressure yet. I'm due this week for my next doctors appointment but unfortunately my doctor is away, so i'm set for next week. By then it will be almost 4 weeks since my last appointment and they are supposed to be ever 2 weeks now. So this scares me a little because it'll be another week (Feb 22) before they will see me. I guess if anything gets worse I can always go over to the hospital.

Edit: Emera - my hands feel swollen (rings are tight)... not sure about my feet because they are still in my boots (i'm at work still). Sitting down at my desk and drinking a glass of water. I'll be going home in a few minutes so i'll have a lie down and hope things go away.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Joannaxoxo said:


> Great bump picture waula, mega growth spurt!
> 
> Ladies i'm feeling a little funny this afternoon... not sure if these are just normal prego symptoms: Feeling tired, very hot and a little swollen - all came on in the last hour - I'm never hot and have not had any swelling yet. Perhaps i'm only swollen because i'm feeling hot?? I know these are all reguar symptoms but not for me. Should I wait it out and see what happens or are these something I should be concerned about?
> 
> Edit: Preclempsia scares the crap outta me, so any swelling freaks me out.

Keep a look out for a headache, also any weird abdominal pain (top right hand side of bump usually). If you get a mega headache or wobbly eyes, or you just get really worried then i'd give someone a call.


----------



## emera35

Hmm, Joanna, i'd definitely have a lie down and drink, if you won't be seen for a whole week, then i'd be very inclined to get it checked out at the hospital if you still feel odd in a couple of hours.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Evening ladies

Loving the bump photo update - we havent taken one since 31 weeks so will have to get an update one soon

I got some RLT in town today and being 34 weeks its safe to starts - can anyone point me in the direction of some good articles or research as would like to do some reading befor taking it 

Wow ladies i cant believe so many are full term - its super excited ( im also a tad jealous) 

We have HV popping in for a 'chat' tommorow so not sure what to expect

Spent the day with my friend and her baby and we went to baby sensory class was soooo much fun and have pre booked me and baby in for summer as they have a waiting list already 

L xxx


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, I think some swelling is natural at this stage, but not sure when it's combined with other symptoms. :(

Laddies, am I dumb? The nurse from my OB's office just called me back and said I could go there but I told her I'd just go to urgent care. I have an OB visit Wednesday and baby's been really active, so I'm not really worried. Plus urgent care is about 1 mile away and my doctor is 10, and I don't feel like making the trek.

Mistake?

(Edit: I know I don't have a fever, and if my BP is high, I could go see my OB.)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

thanks girls. I'm not sure if it's from look at the computer all day that I feel tired but I also feel a little light headed. Having a glass of water now and going home in a few minutes (at work)... we live across the street from the hospital and DH is home tonight, so if we need to go in and get checked then I will.


----------



## emera35

Speaking of feeling odd... Since whoever asked asked, my boobs literally have not stopped itching, i look like i have flipping fleas or something!!!! Also, my err, lady bits, are really swollen up (argh TMI) it feels weird and its freaking me out!!! :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oops, sorry Emera, that was me. my boobies are driving me mental. I've been smothering them in hydrocortisone.


----------



## citymouse

Good heavens, we're all falling apart!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Did anyone look at the Feb Frittatas yesterday? About 160 of them had their babies. It all kicked off... that will be us soon!


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> Oops, sorry Emera, that was me. my boobies are driving me mental. I've been smothering them in hydrocortisone.

:haha: Now, just because you want twin babies, doesn't mean we both have to have itching boobs! :rofl: I swear you gave them ideas!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha, matching itching boobs. It's the most infuriating symptom ever. 

My child has gone mad all day today. I don't understand why.


----------



## Glowstar

Joanna - I would 100% go and get checked out as soon as you get home...just go straight to Triage...it's not worth the risk to hang on...all they will do will check you over. At this late stage it's always better to be safe than sorry :hugs:

Waula - friggin' 'ell!!! you growing a calf in there :rofl: it's MASSIVE and it's grown loads and then some! still think your bump is very similar in shape to mine :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Hmm, my brother's prediction is in for my labour date! 21st Feb he says. Now i know you'll think i'm a bit barmy, but my brother has accurately predicted every child born in my family's birth date to within 2 days over the last 10 years! That's a pretty good accuracy rate! He was only 2 days out with Roh, which considering what a shock his birth was is pretty amazing! So yeah, watch this space! Anyway, that would be an ace date of birth to have! 21/02/2012 !! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Joanna* - i cant offer any advice that the ladies having already, but huge :hugs: and take it easy x 

*Vitfa -* RLT info:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html
https://www.pregnanthealth.com/evening-primrose-oil/

*Missy *- thats nuts about the feb ladies..... and exciting.... us next :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - fabulous bumpage.....gees another giant bubba :winkwink:...looks fab and a definate boy bump. Still havent told??? Are people guessing boy? At my shower yesterday the girls guessed sex, date of birth, weight and name ...... 7 girls and 5 boy guesses so a swing seems to have happened

Joanna - agreed....you should get checked out. I was getting really hot flushes today......so warm in our office but no one else thought so :shrug:. Coupled with other symptoms you're getting best be on safe side


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> Hmm, my brother's prediction is in for my labour date! 21st Feb he says. Now i know you'll think i'm a bit barmy, but my brother has accurately predicted every child born in my family's birth date to within 2 days over the last 10 years! That's a pretty good accuracy rate! He was only 2 days out with Roh, which considering what a shock his birth was is pretty amazing! So yeah, watch this space! Anyway, that would be an ace date of birth to have! 21/02/2012 !! :thumbup:

My OH has predicted the 22nd for us... so we could nearly be Twinnies... (that would annoy me though as it's my exes birthday)


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, my brother's prediction is in for my labour date! 21st Feb he says. Now i know you'll think i'm a bit barmy, but my brother has accurately predicted every child born in my family's birth date to within 2 days over the last 10 years! That's a pretty good accuracy rate! He was only 2 days out with Roh, which considering what a shock his birth was is pretty amazing! So yeah, watch this space! Anyway, that would be an ace date of birth to have! 21/02/2012 !! :thumbup:
> 
> My OH has predicted the 22nd for us... so we could nearly be Twinnies... (that would annoy me though as it's my exes birthday)Click to expand...

My personal gut feeling prediction was the 23rd Feb :haha: Either way pretty close! My only issue with the 21st is that someone better sort me out with some pancakes even if i'm in labour!!!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Joanna - take it easy and rest - im sure swelling is normal at our stage but more from fluid retention if you feel uneasy please get checked out...

FT - thank you very much - off to do some bedtime reading 

No itchy boobs here but itcy and red rashy face - normal super oily skin has become red and dry not a good look

Lx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oooooooooooh I LOVE pancake day! I cannot wait. Don't want to be in labour on that day.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies hope ur all ok sorry i havent been around missed u all x


----------



## firsttimer1

DANIELLE! :happydance:

how have you been hunni? and can we see your SS pressies.. esp one of izzy ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

xdaniellexpx said:


> hi ladies hope ur all ok sorry i havent been around missed u all x

Hi danielle....where you been? Hope everythings ok with you?:flower:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi Danielle! Yep secret stork pic please!

Mmm pancake day... Nicked some sachets of nutella from the hotel breakfast on Sunday so might have to have a banana and nutella pancake tomorrow!


----------



## firsttimer1

BnB is being slooooooooooooooooooooow :(


----------



## emera35

Hi Danielle, hope you are doing ok! :hugs:

Mmm, pancake fantasies happening now! Mmmm, cinnamon, apple compote and Chantilly cream crepes. Or chocolate and lime, or blueberry, honey and greek yougurt, or simple lemon and sugar! Yum yum yum yum yum!! :munch:

I had a fruit smoothie which gave me reflux, then fancied some Skips so ate 3 packets and now my reflux is gone!!! Amazing, Skips are now officially medicinal! :dance:

I just had the biggest kick/punch to the cervix area and heard and felt an actual "thunk"! :shock: I had to jump up and check nothing was leaking! OH thinks we should call her Beatrice after The Bride in Kill Bill as he jokes that she's doing that one inch punching exercise into my cervix! :haha: He has a point, its what it feels like!


----------



## firsttimer1

> Amazing, Skips are now officially medicinal!

all crisps are ... didnt you know? LOL :haha:


----------



## kkl12

Just got home from work and I got my SS present!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

After a terrible day (work related) there was nothing that could have cheered me up more :winkwink: great job SS. Love it!

Can't believe some of us are already at 37 weeks, amazing!

Love the bump pics ladies, I need to post one myself... Hopefully I'll have time tomorrow.


----------



## firsttimer1

Kk - yes and when you do a bump shot, also do a piccie of SS pres :dance: :)


----------



## KellyC75

10 days until LO arrives! :help: :happydance: :baby: :wacko: :cloud9: <this is about how im feeling!!


----------



## firsttimer1

wow kelly - thats nuts, and SO exciting! :) TEN days :wacko:


----------



## emera35

Wow Kelly, 10 days! :shock: I'm not surprised thats how you are feeling! :hugs: So exciting though :)

Well, just caught up on today's Doctors and now i'm all tearful! Stupid crappy soap makes me so emotional, but then if i will watch stuff with babies and pregnancy in.... :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

Redsox' video was gone? I never thought to check. It's not looking promising. :nope: I hope she comes back and proves me wrong though.


----------



## firsttimer1

OK sorry to change the topic to something so silly... but has anyone else noticed the amount of 'cat' threads on third tri? honestly some of them have had me crying in laughter... and now another one has gone and got itself locked :dohh: :haha:


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> OK sorry to change the topic to something so silly... but has anyone else noticed the amount of 'cat' threads on third tri? honestly some of them have had me crying in laughter... and now another one has gone and got itself locked :dohh: :haha:

:rofl: I'm going to have to go check this out.


----------



## MsCrow

ANOTHER cat thead? Friggin hell, that place is strange and there are some women on there with really banal things to worry about. 

Waula, your bump is incredible, so smooth and rounded! 

Joanna, I hope you're feeling a little better but tell your DH about your symptoms so he knows to keep an eye on you. :flower:

Itchy boobs? Check, I've had them on and off for ages. Not the most beguiling of pregnancy symptoms. Today's new one was quietly yelping in shock/pain as i walked down the street this morning. It's like the baby's head was catching my bladder but it hurt!!

Well I updated my progress frieze but it's too big to post now so have a 31 and 35 week comparison and a totally nondescript front shot in that order.

Emera! Oooohhhh 21st February, how exciting!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







31weekssmaller.JPG
File size: 123.4 KB
Views: 8









35 weekssmaller.JPG
File size: 119.3 KB
Views: 9









35 weeksfrontsmaller.JPG
File size: 124.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## citymouse

(Re: cat threads) We can't discuss them too much... Would hate to get our champion-length thread closed for breaking the rules. But yes, they're nuts. I got pulled into one without seeing the monster lurking in its closet.

Just been to urgent care and really confused. The doctor listened to my lungs, which are fine, but was really squirrelly about cough medicines. I know at least SOME are okay, b/c my OB's office said urgent care would prescribe me one! Plus the whole reason I went in is because I can't sleep for more than an hour at a time. Finally she wrote me a prescription for one that I was specifically NOT prescribed earlier in the pregnancy. :dohh: So now I'm holding with my OB's office and going to beg them to tell me what's safe.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Argh just woken from a terrible nights sleep in so much pain from my carpal tunnel, can hardly type this on my phone :( I'm nearly in tears it's SO bad!! I don't know how much more I can take.. This is beyond ridiculous I hope it goes when baby is born... :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - you can really see the progression and its ALL bump! amazing!

I love bump shots :)


----------



## wondertwins

City- Sorry you're still sick. I don't think it's a bad decision to go to the urgent care clinic. 

Hi, Danielle!!! :wave:

KK- Can't wait to see your SS present! 

Missy and Emera- You can keep your itchy boobs, but I'll join you on the pancake cravings. MmmmMMMMmmm. :munch:

FT- City pointed out the cat thread obsession over the weekend. Very strange.

Kelly - EEEK!!! 10 days!!!!

As for Redsox.... I can still see her video on Youtube. :shrug: I sent her a BnB friend request the last time we were all asking about her, and it appears that she accepted it, but she hasn't posted anything.

As for L&L.... her last post to us was something along the lines of "going to bed, see you tomorrow." :( :shrug:

AFM.... the psychological strain of having been in the hospital for 2 weeks straight is starting to sink in. Fortunately I've been able to do a bit of work which helps to keep me occupied, but I still feel really cooped up in the confines of these four walls. :wacko: I just have to get to Wednesday though. I had another ultrasound today, and my cervix is still unchanged. So things still look good for my release. :thumbup:


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks FT, I wasn't sure.

Mouse, I hope you get a helpful answer. When I had a chest infection I felt totally at the mercy of higher medical knowledge to feel safe with what to do.

Wouldluv, can you try a wrist support? You have my total sympathy.


----------



## firsttimer1

> I got pulled into one without seeing the monster lurking in its closet.

*Haha Rashy* - poor you LOL! x

Regarding medicines - honestly, sometime your have to wonder if even THEY know what they are doing. Thank lord your on the ball, and yes obv dont take anything your uncertain about. 

*Wudluv* - :hugs: have you seen the doc or is it something that you just have to ride out?

*EDIT TO ADD:*
*WT* - 2 weeks is a long time hun so thats understandable... but you and the twins are doing so well :) fingers are firmly crossed for your release :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Ah cats. Such opinionated people. :rofl: I just ignore my cat. She is always in the exersaucer but when there is a baby in it she won't be the least bit interested. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Are any UK ladies still up? if so, do you know where to buy a swim skirt?? :shrug: looked at NEXT, debenhams, bhs, m&s... :(


----------



## emera35

WT long hospital stays are quite stressful psychologically :hugs: I've had several long stays over my adult life, and have found them all difficult! I have everything crossed for you being let out though it sounds like you are doing a fabby job of keeping the boys cookin'! :hugs:

MsC - Ace bump there, you look all full of baby! :dance:

Wouldluv - You poor thing it must be horrible! :hugs: Can the doctors not do anything to help?

City - Hope you can clear up this prescription thing! Its really confusing i find! Like i wasn't allowed to buy paracetamol and vitamin c drink (basic Lemsip) but i could buy paracetamol tablets and vitamin c tablets separately. :saywhat: Apparently its to do with licensing and not necessarily the safety of the product. Whenever doctors prescribe me anything i always say "i'm xx weeks pregnant, are you sure this is the safest thing?" Given that a doctor i saw a couple of months ago didn't even notice my 30 week bump, it seems the wisest course of action to check up on them!

Hmm, cats! I'm VERY allergic to them, so they have earned a certain dislike from me! Does that make me a bad person? :haha:

I'm worrying about our AWOL Mamas! :(

I have really painful lower back ache, i probably need more crisps. Or maybe a mayonnaise and smoked cheese sandwich.... What a weird thing to want to eat at 11pm!? :wacko:


----------



## wouldluvabub

I asked my OB yesterday if there is anything I can do, he suggested talking to the physio up at the hospital if it gets worse. But no pretty much nothing I can do.. Unless I get surgery he said but from everything I've read it should hopefully bugger off once bubs is born.. 

You ladies sound like you get so much more information at your appointments.. He hardly tells me anything like I asked about baby starting to engage and he said no I can still wiggle him round so his not.. But I reckon he has started to engage even just a little.. But he does not feel bubs head to see how much he can feel he just wobbles him round. Also I asked if he thought bubs is average or big?? He just goes oh just average I think. It's annoying that you guys all get such fun information and I'm just left with short half arse answers..


----------



## emera35

Sorry FT i wouldn't have a clue :shrug: As i said earlier in the day, for possible waterbirth i have packed a sarong and a vest top, and an extra sarong if i want a dry one if i want to get out the pool. Figured that would do the same sort of thing as a swim skirt?


----------



## emera35

Wouldluv - :hugs: I'd go back about the pain though hun. Have they even offered you wrist splints or supports? Its probably worth talking with the physio people, as another month is a long time to put up with pain :hugs: Your Doc is right that if he can move baby around a fair bit then he's still not engaged to any real degree. I can feel now that bumpy can only kick about from where she is and swivel from side to side and she's reasonably engaged. I have to say though, what you might lack in information from your appointments is made up for by you having some of the most beautiful 3D pictures of your boy i've ever seen, he is sooo gorgeous! I'm jealous! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks emera - a sarong is not a bad idea at all... will look in the mornin ;) Im worried about our AWOL mamas too... esp redsox :(

right laddies..... up the wooden hill i go..... night all :sleep: :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

I just feel like bubs is lower.. More pressure down below and I can breath easy now.. Plus I've had 3 people tell me my bump looks lower in the last 2 days.. Oh well maybe he just moved position! I don't care if he's engaged or not really as everything I've read said it doesn't mean much anyway! 

Regards to the pain I asked and he just said to take panadol when I need it. I'd like to go see about splints but to be honest we can really afford anything at the moment.. This time of year is when we get all our BIG bills which just keep piling up and hubby is stressing because he is trying to save so he can have 2 weeks off when bubs is born! If it gets too much worse though I'll have to do something!!!

Thanks for your comments about babies photos! It sure was an amazing scan! Totally worth the money (it was a birthday present anyway) but I loved seeing what he looked like! We were lucky we got such great pictures.. Bubs was very sleepy at the time so was a good boy! I know people tend to think they all look the same but if you actually had one of the 4D scans you would be amazed! Our tech zoomed in on bubbas nose and rotated it so we could choose if he had mine or DHs nose.. They all aggreed he has mine!! Just what they can do with showing you your babies features is amazing.. Now I got some amazing pics but even they don't do what we saw any justice!! I loved it!!!


----------



## citymouse

Wouldluvabub, I think all the detailed info is a UK thing! My doctor never says anything unless something is wrong (like my blood pressure or failing my glucose test--thankfully nothing with baby). 

Thanks for the support on the cough syrup thing, I feel silly but I want to make sure I'm getting good info!

(Edit: the nurse called me back, and I was right... my OB doesn't want me taking that cough syrup. But they gave me the name of a non-prescription one that I can take.)


----------



## blessedmomma

i will have to read back after this. havent had time to get on today til now, but wanted to say i got my ss pressie!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

and thank you, thank you, thank you to my secret stork!!!! what a fabulous gift. it is just perfect. i love that it has a personal part of your life attached to it :cloud9: and im gonna love telling baby about how he got his first gift:flower:

after we do our family prayers, DH always puts the kids to bed and reads them a book and some of the bible. they are so excited to have him read this to them tonight. :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Adorable, Blessed!

And are you feeling better today? Weren't you feeling pretty poorly yesterday?


----------



## Skadi

wouldluvabub - I felt the same way a few days before Christmas and even a few family members mentioned it looked like I had dropped already. I don't think it necessarily meant anything other than that she was head down already. It felt like such a relief not to have painful ribs and be able to breathe so much better! 

So! Keira fed herself today, she got 30 mls at the boob and took the rest (15 mls) by bottle! This was a real breakthrough for her. She was too pooped at her next meal for a repeat but tonight when we went after an hour of pooping and refusing to latch on properly (grr) she took the bottle and finished all 48 mls within about 10 minutes! :happydance:

...and here we are today after her noon meal cuddling together. :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

you two look adorable skadi!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: and yay for BF today :happydance:

mouse- im just not sleeping well. last night was a little better, but still woke up early and stayed awake. :wacko:

had my weekly scan today and amniotic fluid went down a little again. not drastically, so thats good. also baby hasnt been moving much. i was told if it concerned me this week to call or go to hospital. well, isnt that why i brought it up, it already concerned me?? :shrug: so now i dont know what to think...

lovely bumps ladies!!!! and congrats button nose!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Skadi, look at her! She loooooves her mommy!

Ahhhh, DH brought home my Tussin (they were out of Robitussin, lol), and I think it's helping already! Plus I can take it every four hours, win!

And baby is eagerly showing off how she can move her foot up and down along the inside of the uterus... Good job, baby.


----------



## wouldluvabub

So today I went out to my friends beauty salon as she sells oils. I decided to spend my Christmas voucher and get some. I did a little google search while out there because I couldn't remember which ones emera and missy suggested. I ended up getting 2 oils. I got Lavender which I see you guys recommended but the other one I found on google was Jasmine. This is what I found on it 

Jasmine-dulls uterine pain, strengthens contractions, promotes birth and increases milk supply. Excellent when mixed with lavender and a carrier oil of Evening Primrose and Vit. E for perinial and cervical massage

Have you guys heard anything about it? She said if I changed my mind I can just swap them over. I did want to get some Neroli but she didn't have any.. :(

Also my friend who owns the salon offered to give me a free pedicure next week as a gift for having bubs rather then give me something I've already got for bubs! Sounds ssooo nice! I can't wait!!!

I had my breast feeding class. Was actually really good and interesting!

Lovely SS pressie blessed 

Skadi- Yay for Keira feeding! Lovely picture too!

*ETA* I just found this..

During early labor using lavender to calm the early jitters, both for Mom and her partner by diffusing in the room or using with a carrier oil for light massage.

As labor progresses, Jasmine is a wonderful oil to use. It helps to increase the intensity of the contractions but also acts as an analgesic, helping to take away some of the sensations of the contractions. This can be used on the lower abdomen or used with a carrier oil for massage.

I think I am happy with my choices!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all,

great SS photos

love your photo skadi

FT - i have no idea where you would get a swim skirt. i think it would depend on if they were 'in fashion' as to whether you will be able to get one at all. i presume you have just searched the Net?

Hope the hospital isnt dragging on too much WT

I was at a party last night, until the late time of 10.30pm! lol but at least i got to wear my maternity party dress again and had some very yummy food.

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!

Hubby loved his TV also did say he thought it made his present to me seem crap, which is not true at all, he gave me a very yummy looking box of mixed Green&Blacks chocolates. I think i will be going to bed early tonight to watch tv and eat chocolate! lol

hope everyone has a good (and romantic) day


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy 36 weeks mitch!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> happy 36 weeks mitch!

And you cupcake...enjoy that choccie!!! Hubby got up a little early today and popped out to get me fresh coffee and pastries...usually my weekend treat 

Skafi - gorgeous pic...she looks beautiful x x

blessed - great ss pressie 

Ft - no idea on.the swimskirt.....they would have some in airport shops i guess....it is out of season. Defo check out the net and emeras advice on sarong is a great idea....or get stitching ha ha

Happy Valentine Day you lovely ladies....hope you all get a little treat. My hubby and i just did small pressies...i got a silver teddy bear baby photo frame ready for bubs, perfume for me and a bagpuss dvd to start our babies vintage tv education ;-) He loved his babygro and photo session....have booked for 4th august when.bubs will be about 4-5 months....so exciting!!!!
The Shining also arrived....thats saturday night sorted....scared alreafy


----------



## loolindley

Morning laddies!!!!!!

It's apparently Valentines Day, so Happy V day to those you you celebrating, and Happy Tuesday to those of you (like me) who are not!

I LOVE that SS presents are starting to arrive again! Fab gifts lads!

Skadi, what a beautiful photo. Such a breakthrough day for you! :hugs:

FT, I defo saw a swim skirt yesterday on my trawls through the internet. I will have another look after breakfast and get back to you (I have priorities, ok!?!?!?! :haha:)

Would luv, my CTS is keeping me awake at night too, but I am determind to to whine to a 'professional' about ANYTHING because I don't want to be put back on consultant care!!! Some paracetamol (or the Oz equivelant) should take the edge off it :hugs:

AFM, I have physio this afternoon which I'm hoping to come away pretending to walk like a new woman! I want ALL the professionals to see how marvellous everything is so I can have my waterbirth!!! :rofl:

Right. Sat in bed hungry. Lets rock n roll to the fridge!


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo....i have a spare maple and pecan pastry that has your name written all over it :winkwink:.... i woukd drop it round but i am not out of pjs yet :haha:


----------



## emera35

Wouldluv Jasmine is a lovely oil, great choice. I'd have gotten some but its so expensive so I went for cheaper options!

Blessed love the SS pressie! :)

Skadi the picce of you and Keira having a post-lunch cuddle make me feel all melty! So adorable! :flower:

Well, baah humbug to Valentines day! :ignore: 
Well to be fair hope all you lovely lads have a fabby time! That won't be the case here I can promise! Its like poo-world here! Roh is definitely having some sort of clear out :sick: and OH has spent more time going to the loo in the night than me! (And stinking the place out!) My morning so far has consisted of weeing in a pot (for my sample) changing the nappy from hell, scrubbing and disinfecting tthe whole bathroom and sorting the boys out with some plain porridge for breakfast. Not much chance of a treat for me I'd say! :sulk:

Oh well, at least I get to see bumpy again later on :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh dear emera...both your boys got dicky tummies...not pleasant. Enjoy seeing bubs todsy....exciting. i am sort of hoping mw cant tell baby position tomorrow so i canget a positioning scan :thumbup:

Ooooh my essential oils have arrived....all but neroli which is coming from a different place :happydance:


----------



## Widger

Hello Laddies
I've had no internet for week or so, only just been able to log back on.
Lozza - thanks again for message about Pristock. I'm so shocked and can't believe how difficult things must be for her and her daughter. 

Edit - lovely of you ft to sort flowers out xx

Well, I've finished work thankfully but am now ill again after getting over bad cold only few weeks ago. I'm so glad to have finished school as it seems I'm likely to pick everything and anything going recently. I've got docs this pm as not only up all night with horrendous throat and cold but now have developed rash on my neck. Apparently slapped cheek and scarlet fever doing rounds.... I just want to get checked as although it is antenatal appointment on Thu, I've not seen anyone since 4th Jan and just want to check all ok. Somebody please check my urine!!

I've also still got pins and needles feeling under my left boob which has not gone since 29 weeks it even happens now when I'm not lying down and gets painful at times.

So that is me.... Ill infested post here. Sounds like many of you.feeling pretty bad.

Skadi - lovely to hear your news
Buttonnose - congrats again on baby boy


----------



## lozza1uk

*Blessed* - lovely SS pressie! *KKL*, looking forward to seeing what you got too (and others that haven't put pics up yet!):thumbup:

*Widger/Emera/Wouldluv/Citymouse* - sorry you're all feeling rubbish.:hugs:

*Mitch/Cupcake* - congrats on being 36 weeks! :happydance:

*FT* - we're due a month today!!:happydance::nope:

And Happy Valentines! I have a totally unromantic husband. Left this morning telling me he'll be late home as he's off to the gym and last night said oh crap, i've not bought a card, better pop out now. He was very relieved when i told him he could wait until tonight! Hopeless, but the same every year so I know what to expect! I normally stand next to him as he writes the card! :dohh:He's always said though if I wanted romance i should have picked someone else! Ah well, good thing I don't really mind. Valentine's Day has always been my mum's birthday so i've always seen it as that first.

Definitely being hit by 3rd tri tiredness now. I would just love one night's sleep of more than 2-3 hours in a row but its hit me I won't get that for months and months when the baby might sleep through. I have always been a 8-9 hours a night girl and it made me a bit upset last night to realise i haven't had that in months and won't again.:cry:


----------



## emera35

Lozza :hugs: I know the feeling, I love my sleep! I'm a bit traumatised that I'll be back to broken sleep again, especially having been there before and got back to a full nights sleep! Only good thing is you get used to it, and once you start getting 5-6 hour blocks again after a couple of months, it feels lush! Also the weirdness of when they start sleeping for 8 hours or more and you are still waking up every few hours to check on them makes you realise how much you just adapt ;)


----------



## waula

Lozza - do we share husbands???! :hugs: I said I'd cook him dinner and he could choose whatever he wanted so planned on doing steak fajitas, nachos etc then apple crumble and homemade custard...he finishes work at 7 and then at 11pm last night his bro phones and they arrange a gym trip for after work - he said "we're not doing anything for valentines, just having some dinner - we did valentines at the weekend" ooooh angered pregnant one at bed time = definitely no sleep = angrier pregnant one. so now i can't really be arsed - romantic dinner at 9pm with a hypoglycaemic pregnant wife. Great. Maybe you should come round for tea instead Lozza?!!! xx 

Anyway rant over (!) 

So, to cheer myself up I've just booked myself a 45min pregnancy reflexology session this afternoon...might as well treat myself on valentines day!!!!! :happydance: and it was only a tenner!!!! bargain!

MW appointment went ok - 4/5th PP to brim which I assume is a bit engaged?? and head down...measuring 36cm and she said "well this isn't going to be a tiny baby is it" ha!!! I'll interpret that as not quite toddler sized!!!! I had bloods taken for iron again as was 11.5 last time...

right, off to supermarket...i feel like there may be some comfort food heading into my trolley!!!!

xxx


----------



## loolindley

Aaarrrrggghhhhhhhh!!!

I shouldn't have gone downstairs for breakfast as I appear to have sparked Lindley house Armageddon off again!!!!! :dohh: Gaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh. Sat back in the safety of my bedroom which is where I am guessing I will stay until physio at 1.30, and then back again afterwards! Thank god for box sets!!!! I have series one of The Big Bang theory to watch and series 1 & 2 of Flight of the Conchords. 

FT, I can't find the swim skirt anywhere!!! And it was so cheap too!! There are loads available on amazon and ebay though. Ebay may have good offers on, but Amazon seemed expensive. Might be cheaper to go with sarongs if you have got some?


----------



## waula

Oh Loo - big :hugs: and enjoy your box sets... we lived with the inlaws for 3 months last year when we renovated the house.. it was hideous and that was with us both working full time, leaving house at 7.30am and getting back at 7pm and being away every weekend. Hats off to you. xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Waula, you just reminded me!

In HSBC yesterday some stranger came up to me and went "ooh, not long to go". "No, only 5 weeks" I replied. Her face said it all!|! But just in case it didn't she went on to say how big I was, to which I somehow felt the need to explain that it was already 6lbs and was probably going to end up about 10lbs (god knows why I told her that). THEN she said, probably more like 11-12lb. 

WHAT A CHEEKY BINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

However, Waula, if you are measuring 36, then you are bang on, right???

Mitch and Cupcake - happy 36 weeks btw!


----------



## waula

Loo - I can't believe the cheek of complete strangers!!! :dohh: 

To be honest I think the whole fundal height thing is hugely over rated... MW said to me this morning - its one thing for your uterus to be the right height but that doesn't take into account baby being engaged, amount of fluids etc so as long as you're growing on your graph in a nice straight line they don't worry... she guestimated i'd be on for an 8 1/2 pounder but who knows!!! xxx


----------



## emera35

Loo people do my head in, I always say "I'm due next week" these days and it shuts people up, they look a bit scared, like you might suddenly cough and then hand them your placenta :haha: there is possibly some people if they've spotted me again who think I'm about 6 weeks overdue, but hey! Who cares!

Waula 4/5 to brim is basically fully engaged, yup! Not that it means a lot, except a lot of low pressure for the next few weeks ;). Good news though, means your bubs is basically staying put in a good position :thumbup:

Starting to get nervy about my appointment now!

OH is hacking me off, sitting faffing with his pc. He's in work in an hour until midnight, pff not even a hug, rubbish! :nope:


----------



## waula

Dont OH's realise the combo of valentines day + hormones = the need for a cuddle? Emera - there'll be plenty of steak fajitas to go round for you and Lozza too tonight!!! But, no handing me your placenta please!!!! :haha: xxx

EDIT: mine hasn't even checked in with me about MW appointment. Humph.


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - having read what you're capable of cooking, yep i'll be round for dinner about 7 OK?:haha:

Loo - uh oh, dare we ask what happened?! Not much longer...

I've not had many comments from strangers. Does make me feel bad though that over the years I've always said to people "OMG you're huge" or "you're tiny" etc. I never dreamt it would upset people, just thought i was making small talk:shrug: Until I came on here and saw so many posts about people being really offended, oops!

At my last appointment midwife said my fundal height will now be behind as the head's partly engaged, so they can't measure that part as it's too far into the pelvis. Seems a very vague science so as long as the number goes up at every appointment they're happy. Next appointment tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Emera :hugs: My oh was the same. He has gone to work now as he has a wedding on today at the hotel, but not even a "happy valentines day" this morning. Humph.

Lozza, to explain will make me sound like a witch, but here we go....

Basicly, my 2 dogs are tiny (8kg ish), and have teeny tiny bladders, but still try and drink enough water to sink a ship. So what Al and I do is take up the water each evening after they have had a drink so they don't go stupid. (At this point befor anyone calls the RSPCA, I KNOW water should be left down constantly, but seriously my two don't get it) Annnnyyyway. My Dad thinks I am being mean, and refuses to lift up the water, which has resulted in me having to scrub accidents off the carpet every morning this week.

Are you still with me?

So this morning, I said to Dad that we needed to lift up the water as I didn't want them to get into a routine of having a pee on the carpet each night. Also that when I have a baby, I wont be able to be scrubbing carpets first thing as I will have other things to do. He is refusing to pick up the water still and said that I can't come into his house and make rules up! :grr:

I could see that there would be no resolution, so I went upstairs before I started crying only to get a dirty look from my Mum! BAH!

I know it sounds so trivial, and believe me, I feel like a right moomin sat up here, but it all made sense in my head!


----------



## lozza1uk

Blimey, they're your dogs! You did well to walk off. I'd agree to leave the water down, if he'll clean up the wee every morning, but you're right, you really don't want to get them into the habit of weeing every night!


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> I had my breast feeding class. Was actually really good and interesting!

What was it like...Im due to go Thursday, but not sure if to bother, as it may be aimed at 1st time mums? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Rashy *- glad your ob rang back with details on what to take... hope you feel better soon :hugs:

*Blessed* - that SS pressie is just sooooooooo cute :) Hope the kiddies enjoyed their story? :)

*Skadi *- i have nothing to say about keira other than :cloud9: :kiss: ADORABLE! :cloud9: :kiss:

*Wudluv *- good choices on the oils and thanks for the info! x

*Cupcake *- your DH clearly underestimates the power of chocolate ;)

*Mitch* - HAPPY 36 WEEKS!

*Lozza *- arghhhhhh one month :dance:

*Emera *- lots of :hugs: for your sickly boys ... and a HUGE :hugs: for you cleaning up after them!!

*Waula *- YAY for baby being a teeny bit engaged - i assume you mean 1/5 engaged or 4/5 palpable :) and you COULD have a smallish baby as measuring spot on doesnt really tell them ANYTHING i imagine :shrug: How she has guessed an 8lber is beyiond me when you are told 8-9lb when measuring ahead :shrug: 
Enjoy your reflexology session!

*Swimskirt* - Believe it or not UK ladies, all the swimsuits and beach gear ARE in season.... yup its true... they always hit the store in February.... feels weird i know! infact, the geri halliwell collection at NEXT is divine!!! :) but no swim skirts.* Loo* - if you DO find a link let me know, otherwise i will probably buy a sarong as *emera* suggested :hugs: EDIT TO ADD: dont worry loo, i will buy a sarong! :)

*Sleep*
So half :dance: and half :grr: . . . ladies..... last night.... i couldnt sleep! JUST LIKE ALL OF YOU! i literally could NOT get comfy and when i was baby made it clear that they werent :( i think i must have had about 2 hours sleep. My hips hurt, my arms were in the way, my legs went dead...yada yada.... so ive joined you all :) but BOO for now being crabby and tired :( it sucks!!! bring back :sleep: ! But in a strange way im glad.... as im thinking of it as training :)

*Secret Stork*
Im giving my present till thursday to arrive... if it hasnt by then, i think i will need to re-buy and re-send. I cant track it.... just hoping the snow delayed it :(
*
EDIT TO ADD: LOZZA- * we are 90% complete!!!!! i remember being soooo excited when i was 10% complete :dance: cant believe it :dance:


----------



## waula

Oh Loo...mixing two doggies into the equation is a recipe for disaster!!!! I know what you mean re: water... 8 hours without when they are asleep is not cruel - they should be asleep! You're going to have to put your foot down - silly to say my house, my rules - you're going to have a baby there and will need to have your own rules/space/support. I know it must be hard work for parents too when we go back home all grown up and used to our own space but you can't live like this for the next few weeks whilst preggers and then throw in the sleepless nights with a new born... Big :hugs: mate. And its not trivial. xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

waula said:


> Oh Loo...mixing two doggies into the equation is a recipe for disaster!!!! I know what you mean re: water... 8 hours without when they are asleep is not cruel - they should be asleep! You're going to have to put your foot down - silly to say my house, my rules - you're going to have a baby there and will need to have your own rules/space/support. I know it must be hard work for parents too when we go back home all grown up and used to our own space but you can't live like this for the next few weeks whilst preggers and then throw in the sleepless nights with a new born... Big :hugs: mate. And its not trivial. xxx

There you go Loo - official advice from a vet!

FT - 90% arrggh!:wacko::happydance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

KellyC75 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> I had my breast feeding class. Was actually really good and interesting!
> 
> What was it like...Im due to go Thursday, but not sure if to bother, as it may be aimed at 1st time mums? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm not sure how much you would benefit from it if you have done it before but there were some nice people and it was very informative for me considering I had no idea about any of it!! She went through other stuff as well like nappies and sleeping. If you wanted to refresh it might be good.


----------



## loolindley

My essential oils just arrived!!! :happydance:

They all say on not to use during pregnancy, but I had a little whiff of them all. Lovely! The only one that was a bit :sick: was clary sage. Obviously an aquired smell!!!

Now, I might go and douse my dad in lavender so he chills the heck out!


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha Loo... when are you going to start using them, straight away? will you wait till week 37 for clary sage? xx


----------



## emera35

Haha Loo, lavender him up! And yes Clary sage isn't a pretty smell! It is quite effective though. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

My oils arrived today too.....:happydance:

I am probably going to start using clary sage in a bath from 37 weeks. The rest I dont really know apart from during labour:wacko:. My pregnancy yoga teacher has eeb studying aromatherapy oils in pregnancy and labour and is apparently going to e-mail out to us all a couple of dates that she will be running a 1-1.5 hour session on it....free of charge too. So hopefully in next two weeks I will be less clueless.

FT - Yeah :happydance: and boo:cry: for the sleepless night

Loo - I dont think you are being trivial = they are your dogs and you know their bladders better than most. Surely your dad cant like the peeing on the carpet every night:wacko:


----------



## loolindley

So which ones CAN i use yet? I'm guessing that lemon, orange, geranium and lavender will all be fine, but I should probably wait until closer to the day for neroli and clary sage?

Also, I know Missy said about mixing them in milk to disperse through water. Will this be the same for putting them in a bowl of hot water to scent the room, I'd love to have a bath with the geranium and lavender, but my parents only have a shower :cry: I'd love to make my room smell all lush though!

Dads gone to the gym. I might go and put a drop or two on his pillow :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

mitchnorm said:


> Loo - I dont think you are being trivial = they are your dogs and you know their bladders better than most. Surely your dad cant like the peeing on the carpet every night:wacko:

Well now I bought them the groupon for carpet cleaning, I don't think he cares!!!!! If I didn;t mind about them getting into a peeing routine, I would tell him to clean it up :haha:

He's gone out now, so I can nip out of my bedroom and grab some lunch and a shower!


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> I had my breast feeding class. Was actually really good and interesting!
> 
> What was it like...Im due to go Thursday, but not sure if to bother, as it may be aimed at 1st time mums? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure how much you would benefit from it if you have done it before but there were some nice people and it was very informative for me considering I had no idea about any of it!! She went through other stuff as well like nappies and sleeping. If you wanted to refresh it might be good.Click to expand...

Thankyou so much for the info :flower:

I dont think I will bother to go, as my DD would get really bored & it would make for a stressful time :wacko:

I have just contacted the b/f champions in the b/f section of here ~ As my problem has always been terrible oversupply, to the point of blocked ducts & even mastitus :cry: Hopefully I can be given advice that way :winkwink:


----------



## Widger

Am I only one without essential oils? I had lavender and tea tree last time post birth for ahem healing but nothing during. Think I'll have to check it out.

Last night was first night ever I had oh sleeping in back bedroom as I was tossing and turning past few nights and he did manage to sleep. Thankfully as I was up for hours last night. FT - you've been so lucky to sleep so well with 5 weeks to gi

Loo - I think he deserves the clary sage oil if you ask me :haha:

Emera - how is Roh now? Daniel is not unwell but boy is he clingy


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo, I hate the smell of clary sage too, it's yuk. Sorry but your dad has crazy logic! It's like he's just trying to boss you around because he can. They are your dogs, you are trying to avoid his carpets being covered in dog wee and he won't do it?! That is crazy. I'd just stop scrubbing, see how he likes that. I'm a massive flight of the conchords fan. I even went all the way to america for a gig. Hee! 

Ft have you tried accessorize? They do stuff like that sometimes. 

Emera poor old you! Poo house is no fun for anyone. J hope today goes well. 

Ft I was telling oh about how I'd got those two consultants mixed up and now he lives the name of the one I got out mixed up with (ernest) I quite like ernie... It might be embarrassing to go back to work though and explain that I named my baby after him!

Afm, I only just woke up. I slept quite badly until about 7 and them I conked totally out. Oops! I got a valentines card in the post though, which it's quite sweet. Oh signed it from ?


----------



## wouldluvabub

KellyC75 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> I had my breast feeding class. Was actually really good and interesting!
> 
> What was it like...Im due to go Thursday, but not sure if to bother, as it may be aimed at 1st time mums? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure how much you would benefit from it if you have done it before but there were some nice people and it was very informative for me considering I had no idea about any of it!! She went through other stuff as well like nappies and sleeping. If you wanted to refresh it might be good.Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou so much for the info :flower:
> 
> I dont think I will bother to go, as my DD would get really bored & it would make for a stressful time :wacko:
> 
> I have just contacted the b/f champions in the b/f section of here ~ As my problem has always been terrible oversupply, to the point of blocked ducts & even mastitus :cry: Hopefully I can be given advice that way :winkwink:Click to expand...

She did say about being able to contact them after bubs is here for help with any problems. For mastitis she said you need to keep moving the milk even know it hurts. She explained the milk is not effected so baby can still drink it but she explained the more you express and feed the more your body will make. She suggested rather then doing a session where you express a lot at once just express a bit after bubs has had a feed. It was very interesting.


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - ive not got any oils hun as still undecided ;)

and yer - i guess i shouldnt moan after just one night of missed sleep heehee! x

EDIT TO ADD:

MMmmmmmm i may get some oils seen as so many of you have then x
loo - i think you can use them all apart from clary sage before 37 weeks

im still unsure on whether to get clary sage IF i buy oils....xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Just going through some of my pregnancy belly shot pictures from the last 36 weeks.......and then looking back at some shots that I had taken professionally for a wedding pressie for hubby. They were those underwear / black and white type ones....promised I would get them done before 'things' started to sag :cry:.....

OMG - am I ever going to look like that again :haha:.....making me a bit sad (just like to say not that I have ever been skinny or fit)

Feeling a little flat today

EDIT to add - Missy - re: card from OH - thats sooo sweet!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ft- I only got oils because I had a gift voucher. But reading about them makes me think it was a good idea. The jasmine oil smells lovely!!


----------



## Widger

Lavender and tea tree appeared to help me afterwards. Oh and I had arnica tablets too I think. Ouch


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> She did say about being able to contact them after bubs is here for help with any problems. For mastitis she said you need to keep moving the milk even know it hurts. She explained the milk is not effected so baby can still drink it but she explained the more you express and feed the more your body will make. She suggested rather then doing a session where you express a lot at once just express a bit after bubs has had a feed. It was very interesting.

:friends: Thankyou so much :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

MITCH - I know what you mean.

I keep looking at my ten weeks ''bump'' pic and wondering if i will ever get back to that.... :shrug:

I mean, will we really NOT go back to pre-pregnancy tummys? I keep looking at my bump and thinking ''surely im going to be left with excess droopy skin??''


----------



## Widger

Mitchnorm - you can and will get body back with a bit of exercise etc.... she says looking down at her boobs :) I put on 3.5 stone with Daniel, lost it all and managed to look good in a bikini again. It ca happen.. she says also hoping it will 2nd time round.... 

I've put on 2 stone so far and was bigger last time. Now wondering if girl....

We've still not decided on names :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

FT, if you are unsure, then try this website. They do 5ml bottles for a couple of quid, and postage is free (if you spend over £7.50). That means you wont have loads of the stuff you don't need or like, but still plenty to get you through the labour and to 'try' before hand.

https://www.aromatherapydirect.com/


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - I searched for oils on Amazon and found most of them through this company https://www.calmersolutionsltd.co.uk/ - suppose you can either go through Amazon (I did and was £2.50 p&P for all) or direct (not sure on their delivery charges).

I got the 6 oils for £23 ish including delivery


----------



## MsCrow

If you're feeling lazy, some ebay sellers do labour and pregnancy formulations. Not sure how to use them in labour though if you're having a water birth and you can't burn them. Suggestions?

Mitch, I feel the same. MrC and I were looking at progress photos and I got quite a shock seeing the difference between 14 weeks when I lost the pregnancy bloat to now. I'm trying not to think about it, avoiding the scales and keeping up walking and swimming. 

FT when did you post your SS? I would hold off purchasing and sending another depending...

Antenatal appointment in little bit which puts me back on track and then back to work, another sodding report and then the PhD.


----------



## firsttimer1

*widger *- do you mind me asking how long it took you to lose the 3.5 stone? x

*loo & mitch *- thanks for those links girlies :) i actually just went on amazon and impulse bought clary sage (still unsure if will ever use as missy sd we shouldnt - i think) plus lavendar and also some carrier almond oil. I just got small bottles for a total (incl p&p) for £7 xxx 

*Crow *- i will hold off for a bit... but i would HATE for my SS to be the only one which does not arrive :( we will see :)


----------



## loolindley

MsC, Missy and Emera gave me the idea of have a cold water bowl with the fresher oils in (orange and lemon). Then I could get a cloth and have a nice fresh wipe for my face. The lavender and geranium I am going to put in hot water to scent the room, and also soak a cloth in to use as a warm back compress or tummy compress.
The Clary sage and Neroli I am going to drip onto a hanky or something to sniff I think. If you are really into aromatherapy Em suggested buying a plug in 'burner' that you can add oils to, but I think I will try the hot water method at home first to try and save money. 

I got 6 oils for £15.90 from https://www.aromatherapydirect.com/ so seemed a good buy


----------



## mitchnorm

Bargain Loo - could have saved myself a few quid.....didnt locate that site. Looked at Emeras link and Calmer solutions seemed cheaper.....good bargain hunting skills:happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

If you're putting it in hot water to disperse around the room you don#t need to use milk. The milk just means that the oil disperses around the bath rather than sitting on the surface, but if you're not getting into the water then it doesn't matter... there have been cases of people being burnt from oily baths where it jsut sits on the surface. 

I don't know about clary sage antenatally as i've only used it in labour. So where people's labours have been good and then kind of tailed off, we'd use it... maybe with a bit of rose or sommink... I don't know if it can be used to kind of induce contractions if you're not in labour...

Ooooh, today i got my RLT and it's SOOOO much nicer than the previous stuff I had. I actually think I can drink this and not want to cry! 

Right, i'm off to climb a ladder and clean my windows... (yup that's what I need to do today).


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - having a work break and found these for you....(you may have already located) https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...hing&hvadid=9509837585&ref=pd_sl_6cgo4tosih_b

Seems to be a good selection and I clicked on a couple that said that the 'panties' (hate that word :haha:) were not included so may be what you are looking for


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha! I hate the word panties too. makes me shudder. 

Aww look at these... I want https://www.aromatherapydirect.com/product_info.php?cPath=33_46&products_id=311


----------



## Widger

If I remember back to last time I must admit I had no time to think about oils etc at the hospital, didn't think about it at home. Had my ball and neighbours tens machine. Boy was that in use by the time I got to hospital 

FT - I did no exercise for 4 months and got into pre pregnancy jeans although they were tight at around 4 months. Weight just kept falling off gradually. It was an amazing summer so was out walking every day. 

I remember coming out of hospital and weighing myself within a few days which was a bad move as I'd lost nothing really and Daniel was 8lb 9oz too, think I lost 3lbs or something so be prepared laddies.... Better still, do not get on the scales :haha:

Although weight was coming off gradually, I was floppy and I'm usually slim etc so decided to take action and this was obviously fuelled by a holiday to South Africa. So with ten weeks to go to that trip I exercised 3-4 times a week. I had a goal to get rid of flab and it worked for me. Had stone to lose too. I went on that holiday feeling great after loathing my body. Loads of people would say, people like you make me sick... always slim, I have to look at a cake blah blah which really annoyed me because I had to.work to get it off. I'm hoping this time I'm going to be so busy chasing toddler and baby that it drops off because will be trickier this time to find time to myself. Took 6 months

Oohh top tip. I took Daniel to at least one of training sessions in the park every week too. I figured that giving myself one hour of me time was going to be a good thing instead of all.baby classes.


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT plllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease buy this one!!! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Velour-Hal..._1_4?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1329225087&sr=1-4


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy *- be careful on that ladder (i sound like your mum heehee) 



> Ooooh, today i got my RLT and it's SOOOO much nicer than the previous stuff I had. I actually think I can drink this and not want to cry!

My bulk purchase of RLT arrived from amazon today (clipper) and its fine - but i think i prefer the holland&Barratt one.... but as its fine it doesnt matter :) infact i need my second cup now :)

*Mitch -* thanks for link hunni i will have a look. Last time i bought a swim skirt it was just £6 (from new look) so i know it sounds stingy, but i dont want to spend alot on one for LABOUR! :haha: x
*
EDIT TO ADD:*


> FT plllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease buy this one!!! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Velour-Halte...9225087&sr=1-4

HAAAAAA can you imagine the horton MW's if i wore that?? at least they wud have a good laugh!!! Oh and missy i just saw ur post about 'ernest' - i actually love it!!!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies 

Im waiting on my HV appointment she is 2 hours late - do you think i should phone or just leave it ?

Got my RLT and read the information FT posted as i requested to starting it tonight - what make do you all use i just got the one from H&B
x


----------



## MissyBlaze

I did have heath and heather which was YUK and now I have clipper which is much nicer...


----------



## firsttimer1

Vitfa - thats VERY late..... i would call hun xx

I used the holland&barratt (heath&heather) one at first (i have three teabags of it left to use today). I lovveeeee it - but as missy just said, she hates it. 

I then ordered the clipper version on amazon as i wanted to bulk buy and i dont like it as much... but it is still fine.

so i think any brand will do :)

You can always add a drop of sugar or honey if HATE it :)


----------



## Widger

Oh wow missy you are fully cooked as they say. Congrats.

Off for nap as got docs in hour and half. Feel bit better now which is typical. Feel a fraud :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha, oops FT, looks like our shared taste buds stop at monster munch and a hatred of bananas...


----------



## lozza1uk

Widger - i've not bought essential oils either. I can imagine with everything else i've got to remember I'll forget to take them with me anyway! I've got some aromatherapy associate bath oils, one of which is called "relax" so i might have a bath in that if I'm labouring at home. They say don't use during pregnancy, but i've used them twice in a bath and not noticed any ill effects. 

I bought a bikini top in Debenhams for £2 at the weekend, they had them all reduced in the lingerie section. I assumed i wouldn't need anything blocking the bottom half! Maybe i'll chuck a sarong in.


----------



## emera35

Argh going to leave for my scan soon! :wacko:

Roh worked out he can get out of bed today, knew it would happen eventually, but ooooh crap, little pattering feet coming down the hall in the middle of the night is in my future! :argh:


----------



## mitchnorm

Vitfa - I have been drinking the H&B heath and heather one too which is quite nice. I forgot to get more in town the other day so ended up getting the clipper one online through amazon. Bought 3 boxes....hasnt arrived yet and I am down to my last 3 bags. Clipper is a higher concentration one.

Missy - I must say I did like the look of that 'clubwear' one :haha::haha: NOT!!!! 

FT - They do seem a bit pricey and you probably dont need two and cant seem to buy individually...but its a starting point I guess. I would do a sarong although the material on these 'proper' ones is better I guess


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Argh going to leave for my scan soon! :wacko:
> 
> Roh worked out he can get out of bed today, knew it would happen eventually, but ooooh crap, little pattering feet coming down the hall in the middle of the night is in my future! :argh:

Aaaaaw sweet.....took him a little while though. 

Good luck at your scan :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera -* thats TOO funny... go roh! :haha: and enjoy your scan! pls update us when you are back :hugs:

*missy -* wish we had some monster munch :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning lads, 

Feeling better today. Yesterday I had an aweful headache, was getting hot flashes and felt a little swollen (all symptoms I haven't had since being pregnant). So I went home and took a nap. Felt much better and managed to stay awake until bed time.

Still have a little headache but probably because I can't get a full nights sleep anymore. I was up twice last night to pee (between 11pm - 6am!). ... so basically every 3 hours i'm up. I swear, this is our bodies way of getting us ready for a screaming baby at all hours of the night lol. So with my lack of sleep and headache, I'm a little grumpy this morning... DH said 'Happy Valentines Day" and I stuck my tounge out at him (he laughed because he knew my mood). 

How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna- it most defo does seem like its our bodys way of getting us ready for baby doesnt it :hugs: glad ur head is a little better... is swelling totally gone? x

shamefuly, im feeling quite good today.... apart from i constantly seem to have two dead upper arms these days? i guess its how im sleeping?! :wacko:

DH left me an amazing card this morning BTW... my first one as a wife :dance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Aww FT, that's special. I'm a naughty unmarried mum. We conceived on our first year anniversary. Ha, oopsie. (we didn't even live together at the time)

My arms ache from the window cleaning. I did that then i got on my hands and knees and did the kitchen floor. Now i'm haivng BH so i've given up for a bit. Need to walk into town and pay a cheque in soon.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes swelling seems to be gone, i'm not even entirely sure if I did swell yesterday or if it was just due to getting hot flashes. I've managed to still be able to wear my wedding rings this pregnancy and when they get tight (which they did yesterday), its my indication that i'm a little swollen.


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna - glad you are feeling better...but make sure you keep an eye on those symptoms. I think its difficult to know what things we should be worried about and which we shouldnt....I am not one to bother doctors etc unless I really have too...but with a LO to think about, we have to be careful I guess.

I am slowly (very slowly) ploughing through my second report....but going downstairs now to see what food we have in. Probably not alot :cry:.....mmmmm spicy noodles again then - have a box full, love em!!!:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy* - dont over do it :( defo rest now!
Well DH and i got married on june 4th and im now due in march... making it look like we got pregnant on our wedding night :haha: soooo not the case... we had the patience to wait until our honeymoon ;) but no one believes us :rofl:

*joanna* - my rings get tighter when im hot so lets hope thats all it was xxx just take it easy and if you get it again maybe give the doc a call :) xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I believe ya! I think we conceived on the 11th June...


----------



## firsttimer1

that would make sense as im convinced we conceived bewteen june 25th - 28th :)

On the last day of our honeymoon (think it was june 29th/30th) we went on a boat and i got seriously seasick and i NEVER EVER get seasick... ever. i LOVE water and i LOVE boats and had been on them all holiday). so im convinved my body had JUST got pregnant and some weird hormone thing was taking hold and put me off my balance! 

wow.... feels so long ago now :( this time last year i was like ''less than 4 months to go till wedddddiiinnnggggg'' :kiss: it was amazing :)


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> *missy* - dont over do it :( defo rest now!
> Well DH and i got married on june 4th and im now due in march... making it look like we got pregnant on our wedding night :haha: soooo not the case... we had the patience to wait until our honeymoon ;) but no one believes us :rofl:

I believe you.... there's no way we could have conceived on our wedding night!! :drunk::rofl: From memory I just about managed to get out of my dress!


----------



## newfielady

FT- we got married on June 6. :) But this is my 3rd Valentine's Day as his wife. :winkwink: He woke me up a little early for a early morning cuddle and gave me my Valentine's Gift. (Breaking Dawn, Chocolate hugs and a chocolate heart filled with candy). I have my whole day planned lol.
Blessed- cute SS gift. I can't wait to get mine. :brat:

EDIT:
We most likely conceived on June 28th, which was, _my birthday!_ lol.


----------



## crowned

Newfie, did you realize we're due the same day? I was celebrating being 35 weeks today:happydance::happydance::happydance:, and then notice that not only are you the same (35 weeks today), but you also think you conceived on the 28th of June, which is when I think we did too, not that I specifically remember the occasion. 

Happy Valentines' Day, all! DH didn't get me anything yet... I know he will, but he's not exactly good at thinking of these things in advance. I gave him a mushy card and a bunch of food things he loves (frozen hot wings, popcorn seasoning (he makes his own popcorn at home a lot and has been talking about buying some kind of special seasoning for it), a big tub of candy, and a tub of mixed nuts). He loved it. My expectations are really low, as he never remembers to do things until the day he needs them, so I know I'll get something, just not until later today.


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT, I felt weird instantly. like i KNEW that something had changed (which is dumb because physiologically speaking it probably hadn't). 

I need to go and buy OH a suitcase (not very romantic but he needs one and would love it.)

He also wants some fragrance, one he normally has is Ralph Lauren Romance Silver, but I can't find it ANYWHERE!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Believe it or not DH and I have been together for 8 Valentines Days now (since we started dating we are almost at 9 years)... we got together in high school at age 16 and have been together ever since. This is only our 2nd Valentines as a married couple lol. 

When we were trying to conceive I was charting my temperature for ovulation, so I've pin pointed the two days that I'm sure we conceived - July 4-5th.


----------



## firsttimer1

weird question but did/do you all have the normal period length of 28 days too? 

I have 36 day period lengths so i always have to adjust the due date calculater thingys. 

so based on crowned/newfie thinking they conceived on june 28th, i would have on june 22nd.... that makes sense still xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mine are slightly longer I think, maybe like 31 days...?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My periods were regular but not exactly 28 days. They ranged from 27-30 days. So taking my temperature just after my period was an easy way to see which day I'd ovulated as it wasn't exactly the same each month. - I actually only did 2 months of temping because I got pregnant the 2nd time :)


----------



## crowned

firsttimer1 said:


> weird question but did/do you all have the normal period length of 28 days too?
> 
> I have 36 day period lengths so i always have to adjust the due date calculater thingys.
> 
> so based on crowned/newfie thinking they conceived on june 28th, i would have on june 22nd.... that makes sense still xxx

No, I don't have 28 day periods, mine vary between 36 and 46 days, but like Joanna I was charting my temperature at the time, and knew when I ovulated plus I have a normal luteal phase length of 14 days, it's just the time before I ovulate that would vary. 
P.S. My knees just got REALLY itchy - so weird!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies. the doc took into account my 36 day cycle as it was backed up by a 7 week scan anyway :) and it concurs with my due date now :)

i love having 36 day cycles... less periods hahahaha x hope pregnancy doesnt change it!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> P.S. My knees just got REALLY itchy - so weird!

*ITCHY KNEES?????*

weirdest thing ive *EVER* heard of..... 

:winkwink:


----------



## waula

Flippin heck - conception seems like a very long time ago!!!! :wacko: I used the CB digi ovulation thing as i'd come off the pill after about 10 yrs and wanted to know i was working! I got a smiley face on the 24th June but scan measurements put us 5 days previously which makes me think this little one wont be coming early!!! I remember having weird cramps about a week before my period was due and phoning DH and him getting all emotional!!!! Awwww...sod valentines day...these boys are good aren't they... :blush:

Well, supermarket shopping done and I am prepared to start the massive cooking process - got those foil things with lids!!!! :happydance: but I've got my feet to be reflexologied, dogs to walk, lemon drizzle cake to make, valentines tea to make so it may have to be a job for another day!!!!

xxx


----------



## crowned

Have you ladies visited google today? click the little play button in the google icon... so sweet!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm having an afternoon snack... RLT, choccy donut and Pickled onion monster munch.


----------



## waula

Crowned - very sweet...i think i'm a little bit too emotional today!!! oops!!! :cry:

I LOVE PICKLED ONION MONSTER MUNCH. AND I NEVER HAVE ANY. :nope:

xxx

EDIT: my snack involves pickled beetroot and a yoghurt. separately.


----------



## mitchnorm

I came off the pill last March but after 18 years on it had no idea of my cycle so in june i started peeing on.the cb ovulation sticks too....happy smiley face popped up on a friday....bonus as i had been.in munich all week and was convinced i would miss the windoe. Anyway defo that friday or saturday....first time really trying. Cant remember exsctly date....thats bad ha ha. Know my bfp was 9th july though

efit - checked diary....was 24th or 25th june woop


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - i love it!

missy - J.E.A.L.O.U.S

Im going to have a nice lavender-y bath soon :dance:


----------



## crowned

Did anyone else take longer than a month or two? We really wanted kids but had waited a year and five months after our wedding to try to conceive, and assumed it would happen right away, since we're both young and healthy. I didn't get that second pink line until 6 full months after we started trying, and had started to wonder if it would ever really happen for us. I know 6 months is short compared to some who try for years, but it is quite long compared to you girls getting pregnant on your honeymoons!


----------



## firsttimer1

The first time we got pregnant we got a BFP the first month of trying... sadly I had a MC on april 29th (royal wedding day) x

i then had one period on 4th June (about 6weeks after MC) and got this BFP in july on return from honeymoon. So i think we were very blessed both times xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I was first time too, I had my coil removed and conceived two weeks later... I think i'd have gone insane having to wait.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I came off the pill after 5 years on it - did not plan on getting pregnant at the time but wanted a natural cycle again - DH and I used condoms for a few years until we were ready to conceive. We tried for 3 months to get pregnant with 2 months of taking my temperature to pin point ovulation - got pregnant on the 3rd month.


----------



## newfielady

Crowned- I came off the b/c pill in Sept 2010. We assumed it would happen right away for us as we were both young and healthy. I charted my temps and used Ovulation sticks. I joined here Feb 2011, still nothing. I got a :bfp: in June 2011 and sadly m/c the 17th of June. :cry: Got another :bfp: July 7th. Doctor's couldn't believe it. (Neither could we). So it took us 10 months.
FT- I had 28 day cycles. I remember in Feb of 2011 I had 2 periods and it was the weirdest thing ever. Other than that, 28 days.


----------



## Skadi

We had a fairly lengthy ttc period.. from around the time I first joined this forum. One of the only reasons it took so long was because of his hours at work. Hopefully when it comes time for baby #2, IF we are still together, he will have a day job.

My cycles are always long, generally 34 days but I've had anything from 29 day cycles to 42 day cycles. (Also a factor in ttc)

I think we conceived when I got back from my vacation in Cuba around June 26th but according to my Drs from the dating ultrasound it was July 3rdish.


----------



## mitchnorm

Being 37 when I came off the pill last February (and knowing the problems some of my older friends had had) I was convinced it may not happen for a long time....maybe at all:cry:...I have never had a pregnancy scare in my life and have always been ultra careful. I always thought that I may have left it too long and sods law....after 20 years of trying to prevent it...turns out I couldnt anyway.

So we sort of did the NTNP course of action but not targetting any specific time of month....nothing. Then my company who own the exclusive rights to a test called AMH (anti mullerian hormone) were thinking of promoting it direct to the consumer through stores in Uk (Boots). Its currently used as an indicator of ovarian reserve to see how many eggs you have and whether you should start trying soon.....main use is to tailor IVF treatment so thaey know how much of the egg stimulating hormone to give you etc etc. Soooo they asked if anyone wanted to be a guinea pig to road test the current internet ordering process.....I said yes...thought I may as well know (no one knew we were trying - I was least likely in our whole company to want to be a mother :haha:).....took the test, sent it off, lab running my companies test sent back the results. 

I got results the day I landed back from holiday in Vegas last year (end of May) and the day before our first wedding anniverary party. LOW FERTILITY!!!! I was shocked but as we were just sort of seeing if it would happen for us I was not too distraught.

Then it sort of hit me.....I presumed it wouldnt happen for us and started looking into new jobs, change of scenery etc (remember that job I got offered when 6-7 weeks pregnant??:haha:).....then I thought well lets try these ovulation test thingies and BAM!!!! First month conceived!! I was shocked.

Through speaking to our scientific guys at work - it seems that AMH is a good check of OV reserve and it said low fertility for me....BUT it was actually pretty normal for my age (37-38) - it would have been low for someone 10 years plus younger....so just goes to show that even with my medical background, interpretation of these tests is everything......no amount of research on the internet is ever going to interpret these things accurately - taking into account so many variables. Obviously a lo egg count (though normal for age) - but what was there was good quality :happydance:

I just cant believe it happened for us so quickly with my dried up old eggs :haha:

p.s. sorry really long post and probably a boring story for most :flower:


----------



## MsCrow

Hmmm interesting. I think I conceived on 26 June, we had only just decided to try but we hadn't seriously discussed it. That said, we've been together since I was 16 and he 23. That's half my life now (I'm 32 tomorrow); we met in 1996, married in 2000, so I'm glad we didn't have to wait too long. We'd anticipated a "right time" for ages. Anyway, they have my due date as 15th March but I think, from the dates, it's likely to be around 19th. 

Just back from the MW and apparently the baby's "fixed in brim" which I take to mean it's not going anywhere now. She gave it a stern talking to that it needed to start moving down now.

I have such a bossy MW. 

Someone said they just "knew", well I think that was the case for me. Something just felt...different.


----------



## lozza1uk

I came off BCP in August, took 90 days ish to get my first period, then it was a bit irregular after that, between 29 and 35 days. I think each month I kept thinking it would be 28 days, so timed DTD around that basis, and finally conceived in June (22nd I think) when I decided to assume a 35 day cycle. I had just bought a thermometer to try temping but kept forgetting to measure it so that was pretty pointless!

We've been together just over 13 years now, married for 2 and a bit - it took him a long time to get his head round getting married! The idea of a wedding put him off, but he ended up loving the day.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch,* that wasnt boring - the opposite in fact! :)

I know ive not even had my first yet (and may change my mind) but Ive ALWAYS had my heart set on having two babies close together...say get pregnant again when LO is 9months - 1 year old.. so i just hope we are as lucky whenever we do next try x

*Crow* - Oooo do you have any birthday plans for tomorrow? :) 

*Lozza *- so we both think around 22nd june x

speaking of the pill, i should probably add that maybe we were lucky to get pregnant straight away (both times) due to me having NEVER been on the pill?? just a thought. 

So ive just emailed DH and we are going to go on a day trip on saturday with our camera and a picnic :) So im now looking for where to go (ideally up to an hour away). Im excited... but of course, its a shame i will have to bring my wheelchair .... just in case :( 

stupid pelvis.


----------



## citymouse

Well, I've caught up!

I had a very romantic night curled up with my dog on the couch. :rofl: DH won't come near me because he's afraid I'll get him sick. This morning he stood about ten feet away and said, "Happy Valentine's Day!" I don't expect any presents... We never do anything romantic on V Day.

We conceived in month 2. DH had to go to Vegas so I tagged along. But I was horribly sick and got him sick, too. I was so miserable from not taking any meds, and I made him try every night... It was like something from a horror movie. :haha: But it worked! I didn't chart because I have really clear signs of ovulation. So... what happens in Vegas doesn't always stay in Vegas! ;)

(Oh, and THANK GOD for Tussin! I got 9 hours of sleep! :dance: )


----------



## loolindley

We were trying for 11 months, so it felt like luck was _finally_ on our side when I got pregnant. In fact, our doctor had just 3 weeks before refered us to a specialist!!! 

I have heard that they come round pretty quickly after birth and try and get you back on the pill, but I wont be going back on, and we will just be carefull before hopefully trying again for number two 9-12 months later. If I fall pregnant again sooner then I think we will just feel lucky not to have to go through the months and months of trying :shrug:

Physio went great! I have decided to buy a bigger ball, as the small one I've got feels rubbish compared to her 65cm one. FX it makes all the difference!


----------



## kkl12

We were TTC for just over 1 year. My cycles were very irregular, and when I finally went to the dr. she recommended clomid. We got a bfp the second month of taking it, so I believe we conceived June 25-27 and I got my :bfp: July 8th... we were thrilled but cautious to tell because it had taken so long to get pregnant. :cloud9::cloud9: Seems like that was ages ago now 
I remember driving home in the car and getting terrible cramps, and being really worried and telling DH that this would be another failed cycle. It was the next day I tested and was completely shocked that there were 2 pink lines.

We got married on 08/08/08 so this year will be our 4th anniversary.:wedding:
It's our 6th valentines day together, and I think we are going out for a nice dinner tonight:happydance: He's surprising me with where we're going

Here's my SS pic- I hope it's ok that the pic reveals who it is from but I checked with the sender and she said it was ok. :coolio:
2nd pic is my 35 week bump
 



Attached Files:







newfie.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 12









35 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MsCrow

Oh poor Mouse :( It sucks to be so ill and not even get a morning V day snog. I have to say I'm dying with laughter that you made him try despite both being unwell, lol. What is it about Vegas and this thread?

FT, I don't know if the pill necessarily messes things up. I had been on it for 14 years and came off it in September 2010 thanks to rocking migraines. I got regular periods very quickly, thankfully. Some report getting pregnant quickly as they come off the pill. Others, like Lozza, take a while to find their stride.

We're going for a 'last meal out' (haha), dead woman walking. But it's to our favourite place called the White Hart in Lydgate. How much I'll be able to eat though, I don't know. I also have the photo shoot tomorrow morning but shhhhh, MrC doesn't know about that.


----------



## Widger

Why did I bother going to doc? Viral infection and rash... should have known. Didn't check blood pressure or urine!! Thankfully got antenatal appointment on Thu after 6 weeks of nothing. Sorry, feeling sorry for myself.

Lovely stories. Mitch - good eggs for a fellow middle aged woman eh FT :rofl: I'm still getting over the fact I'm middle aged as you can tell :haha:

Well, after 3 mcs before I had Daniel, we decided we were blessed enough so would not try properly but go down ntnp route and if it happened then it happened. We had only just started ntnp. We defo conceived either 27 or 28th June as I had planned lots of sex on holiday yet our place had no air con so was way to hot for any action :) I was convinced we had missed ovulation peak times yet was pregnant. Been a real blessing.


----------



## kkl12

I agree about the pill... I will probably stay off it until we are done having kids. I was on it for 12 years, and I believe that's what messed up my cycles and made it so difficult to get pregnant.
I know it's different for everyone but that's just my experience.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Kk *- super duper bump :) and loving the SS pressie :) - esp as its so personal... good job Newfie!

*Pitymouse (or are we bk to rashy yet?) -* haha at your DH... and i hope you feel a little better after getting some well needed sleep :hugs:

Crow - yer im sure the pill doesnt always mess things up so to speak, but i think there are so many different types and therefore alot of differant effects; and ive got alot of friends who had the cycles messed up etc... and that scared me into never using the pill. But as you say, it doesnt always x I also have a friend who has NEVER been on a pill and is having trouble conceiving :nope:


----------



## lozza1uk

kkl - yep that can only really be from one person! It's very cute!

Loo - the right sized ball makes a big difference. Your knees have got to be below your hips when you sit on it apparently.

Manchester ladies - i've been invited to a market research thing on pregnancy vitamins. You have to be between 25 & 35, first baby. It's 2 hours in Manchester city centre on Tues 28th Feb, plus a bit of online questionnaire filling in but you get paid £90 cash. Let me know if you're interested and i'll PM over the email.


----------



## firsttimer1

> Lovely stories. Mitch - good eggs for a fellow middle aged woman eh FT I'm still getting over the fact I'm middle aged as you can tell

everytime i watch a programme which says at _'insert age as im too scared to name one'_ you are approaching middle age.... im like, ''nooooooooooooooooo learn from my mistake!'' :rofl: In my defense though i WAS coming at it from a psychology viewpoint! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Widger - :haha: on middle age....it is weird cos I dont think of myself as 38. I was at my baby shower this weekend and a couple of the girls are 28....and although I know I am a full 10 years older than them....I dont look it. Time has been good to me.....and seemingly has not fried every one of my precious eggs :haha::haha:

Plus my great 'middle aged' body is handling pregnancy pretty well....thought I may suffer more than a young pup but I suppose I have nothing to compare it to.....apart from you ladies. :thumbup:

Regards having another baby - I never thought I would have ANY children but now the thought of an only child is not appealing. I wouldnt be surprised if I am pregnant again within a year (all being well and there is at least one egg left :haha:).....

Oh and me and hubby have been together since April 2008, engagement Sept 2009, married May 2010 and pregnant July 2011.....no messin around at my age. He is 2 years younger....and the first relationship I have EVER thought about having children in....weirdly...had a couple of 5 year relationships too. 

When you know....you just know:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

ive been with damo for 7years (we met at uni when he was 20) and i know what you mean about ''you just know'' xx

OK so i would say im about to ask a weird question but i think were all past that.... is anyone getting a funny taste in mouth lately and things just dont taste quite ''right''?? I know this is a first tri symptom (which i didnt get) but ive had it lately.... and brushing my teeth makes no difference! My snack of honeynut cornflakes did not taste right again..... just like yesterday..... nor did my dinner or this mornings toast... :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

lozza1uk said:


> kkl - yep that can only really be from one person! It's very cute!
> 
> Loo - the right sized ball makes a big difference. Your knees have got to be below your hips when you sit on it apparently.
> 
> Manchester ladies - i've been invited to a market research thing on pregnancy vitamins. You have to be between 25 & 35, first baby. It's 2 hours in Manchester city centre on Tues 28th Feb, plus a bit of online questionnaire filling in but you get paid £90 cash. Let me know if you're interested and i'll PM over the email.

Me! me! me!

Interested in getting paid £90 for 2 hours research.....hell yeah!


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - i've PM'd you the email! Her contact details are at the bottom.


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - I think that MAY be a yes from Loo ....but I am not 100% sure :winkwink::haha:

FT - maybe you have reverse trimester symptoms??? Ooooh theres a new one. Not weird taste as such here.....although I frequently get a bloody taste (sorry TMI) which may just be slight bleeding gums every so often

Mmmm and thanks for the crunchy nut cornflakes craving I NOW have :dohh:


----------



## crowned

FT, when I said we tried for 6 months before falling pregnant, I forgot to mention that I've never been on the pill either, or any other form of hormonal birth control, so it wasn't that which messed me up either. We temped for 4 months before falling preg, and actually used the Sperm Meets Egg Plan on the month that we finally succeeded. DH says we're going to use the plan again right away next time we want a baby, rather than waiting. 

We met when DH was 18 and I was 19, and have been together for nearly six years, married for 2.5 years. 3 years of our relationship was long distance due to university, before we got married, though. That sucked and I don't recommend it, but it made us stronger, and neither of us has any regrets.


----------



## citymouse

I know I'm feeling better because I got back to work on my shower thank-you notes!

Oh, and note to right boob: I GET IT! You're excited about the baby. But could you please keep the excitement to yourself until she's born?


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - maybe you have reverse trimester symptoms???

Probably :dohh:

Im just glad that crowned is now experiencing the pain of having ITCHY KNEES after the rollicking i got for mentioning it! :haha:

Gosh that seems agessssss ago.... x


----------



## crowned

citymouse said:


> Oh, and note to right boob: I GET IT! You're excited about the baby. But could you please keep the excitement to yourself until she's born?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



FT, thank you for recognizing the agony I'm in. Itchy knees is no joke, ladies!!


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> !
> 
> Oh, and note to right boob: I GET IT! You're excited about the baby. But could you please keep the excitement to yourself until she's born?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Rashy, you are too funny!


----------



## x-amy-x

eek! good luck ladies! its getting super close now :)


----------



## firsttimer1

AMY I LOVE YOUR NEW PICCIE OF CONNIE......amazing :kiss: x


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Amy! Glad to hear that you are both doing well.xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Madness to think my little lady will be 8 weeks old soon!

are you all ready for your bundles to arrive? prams, cots etc? ive still not bought stuff like steriliser, cot bedding!


----------



## loolindley

To be fair Amy, you have had a pretty good excuse!!! :haha:

I think I have bought everything, but just putting off doing things like packing a hospital bag. Maybe a should take a leaf out of your book and get myself ready!


----------



## x-amy-x

yep.. chop chop now! wont be long before its baby time :D cant wait to see pics of your gorgeous newborns!


----------



## newfielady

Hi Amy, love watching Connie's progress. :kiss:
Ft- the past few days I've been noticing a weird taste in my mouth too. I've been brushing more than usual but it doesn't help. :nope:


----------



## crowned

Amy, Connie is just gorgeous! So glad she's getting so big and strong!!

Yep, I packed my hospital bags this morning, and almost everything else is ready. Still need a cover for the changetable mattress and a waterproof mattress cover for the crib/cot, but almost everything else has been bought.

FT, I just noticed on the first page that my name is listed twice - once under the 20 weeks scans but team yellow isn't indicated, and then again further down on the list where you just put people who just told their team later on. Just thought I'd mention it :) Not trying to be like the rude lady or anything - and thanks for being the manager of our champion-length thread!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya Amy.....Connie looks fantastic and cant believe its been 8 weeks since you had her....bless :kiss: Have they said anything yet about when you may be able to bring her home?

I am pretty much sorted for everything we need.....though I am sure I will have forgotten something :haha:


----------



## newfielady

You ladies with the water-proof covers for the baby mattress'? Is your crib mattress' not plastic covered?


----------



## emera35

Just a quick update to say scan was fine, bumpy is perfect, and sweet looking and fully engaged (brim) and has her hands shoved in there too, estimated about 6.5lb :haha:, I love her so much! :) also fluid and placenta are fine! Fluid level is just above average, so that worry is gone! Feeling really fed up though as had +1glucose in my sample so now they are forcing me to do another GTT before I can have a homebirth assessment. I'm 37 weeks pregnant, I want to have a plan in place by now!!! Oh and... I AM NOT FUCKING DIABETIC!!! :growlmad: its getting sooooo boring! 5 GTTs in 2 pregnancies should indicate that I'm STILL not diabetic!! Seriously feel like my head will explode with this! I'm about ready to give up on the homebirth idea, because hoping to be able to plan it and then constantly having that delayed and issues put in the way is feeling more stressful than just going into hospital :(

Excuse my language, just, well frustrated doesn't cover it! :blush: :( think I'll go calm down, or have a cry or something!


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaw Emera.....Great news about your little girl but I can understand you being frustrated about the home birth....they are leaving it a little late to be worried about things like that!!!! I suppose they are just being thorough. 

:hugs: hope you get the outcome you want :flower:


----------



## crowned

Newfie, mine is plastic-covered, but I guess a) everyone talks about covers, so I assumed I'd need one and b) my mom said I ought to get one and c) the pattern (colorful balloons) on the plastic of the mattress shows through my crib sheets a little bit, which I don't think is very attractive, so I thought a plain white cover would help fix that.


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Emera, that stinks! :hugs: Can't believe they're stringing you along like this!


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> Newfie, mine is plastic-covered, but I guess a) everyone talks about covers, so I assumed I'd need one and b) my mom said I ought to get one and c) the pattern (colorful balloons) on the plastic of the mattress shows through my crib sheets a little bit, which I don't think is very attractive, so I thought a plain white cover would help fix that.

Ah, I can see you trying to cover the colorful balloons pattern. Mine is just plain white. I've read a few people's post talking about these waterproof covers so I was wondering if it was just here the plastic covered ones were popular.:shrug:


----------



## citymouse

Newfie, I just figured its easier to switch out a mattress pad in the middle of the night than to clean the nooks and crannies of the mattress. Although, having put the mattress pad on, it's not as easy as it looks! :haha:

Oh, and Crowned, that's not how you say it... You say, "Ex-CUSE me, why is my name on the list twice? What brainless numpties are running this thread? I have rights! I demand restitution!" (It's more fun that way.)


----------



## crowned

Newfie, Skadi and Joanna (and anyone else who's from Canada!), where did you buy covers for your change table contour mattresses? I find they're so expensive, but the mattress itself is plastic and cold on baby's bum without a cover!


----------



## firsttimer1

*newfie* - thanks hun i thought i was going crazy!
*crowned -* ah, i must have not been able to see your name when did the :yellow: :pink: :blue: thanks hun x
*emera -* yay for scan and a perfect little lady in there. Boo for GTT though, but it shouldnt ruin your homebirth plans surely??

*WATERPROOF COVERS FOR MATTRESS.....*

I knew i forgot something! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *runs off to look and then buy!*


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> Newfie, Skadi and Joanna (and anyone else who's from Canada!), where did you buy covers for your change table contour mattresses? I find they're so expensive, but the mattress itself is plastic and cold on baby's bum without a cover!

I actually haven't picked one up yet but I've seen them at Wal-Mart.


----------



## citymouse

Crowned,if it helps,I have a very contoured changing pad and I've just gotten regular covers. As long as they're long enough, they work fine!


----------



## loolindley

I've not got a waterproof cover for my crib! Newfie, I think you could have just sparked off mass panic buying of waterproof covers!!!

Emera :grr: (that was for your GTT, not for you). I totally understand that at well over 37 weeks preggo you want to KNOW what is going on. It would drive me bonkers. Have a good cry and something nice to cheer you up. xxx


----------



## newfielady

:rofl: Loo. I was saying _not_ to buy them. My mattress is already water proof. :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

A read and run from me as back at work...no PC time and now just rushed home to let the dog out and back in the car to drive to Carlisle and back to pick up my girls who are staying until Sunday so I might be awol for a bit :wacko: Bit stressed as sooooooooo f***in tired and don't want to go to work anymore and now feel like I'm coming down with the cold :cry::cry: feeling sorry for myself or what! :rofl:

Anyhoo - Emera I hope you get the birth you want....wish they'd just leave you alone now at 37 weeks :wacko:

HUGE hugs to all you panic buying waterproof mattress cover ladies :haha::haha:

Laters...preggo babes :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Glowie, feel better! Take it easy if you can! :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Hope the drive up to Carlisle isn't heinous Glow. Take it easy. x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

crowned said:


> Newfie, Skadi and Joanna (and anyone else who's from Canada!), where did you buy covers for your change table contour mattresses? I find they're so expensive, but the mattress itself is plastic and cold on baby's bum without a cover!

I saw them at walmart on the weekend. We have a change table mattress that is flat and we could only see the ones for the contour mattesses. I will have to look elsewhere.

I still haven't bought my mattress for the crib yet but might convince DH to go afterwork today. I did buy mattress covers and bottom sheets over the weekend though. The mattresses that we saw in walmart are plastic covered so should wipe clean but I thought having a mattres cover under my bottom sheet was just a little extra coverage. As someone said, in the middle of the night I dont want to be wiping down the mattress, much easier to throw the bottom sheet and mattress cover into a pile to wash the next morning.


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw man....posting deletion :growlmad:

It was - waterproof cover...really? Will check tomorrow - didnt think I needed one

Glow - big :hugs: only 7 days of work left eh? Can you not agree to work from home next week or something?:shrug:

We've just ordered Papa Johns pizza for our valentines dinner yummy.....who said romance was dead!!!!!!!!!!!!

So....I am off to give hubby full attention tonight :happydance:

See you tomorrow laddies x x x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening girlies,

mattress covers - im not bothering with crib because the mattress only cost £10 so i figure if it gets ruinbed ill just buy another! 

i will however get one for the cotbed because the mattress was expensive. i have seen a 'soaker' pad in john lewis which i will prob go for. its about £20 and can also be used on a single bed. im thinking it might be useful for potty training.

Im supposed to be having a home visit from the midwife tomorrow to go through the birth plan but she hasnt made an appointment. apparently she is going to call me tomorrow to re-schedule.

stretch marks are coming with vengence now

FT - did you get any where with the swim skirt? sorry i havent read back....

Nervouse times here, hub is giving up his full-time permenant employment (reasonably well paid) to become a consultant meaning self employed (very well paid) but no guaranteed work. im scared that we wont have any money!!

aaaah i think we are mad in this financial climate and with a new baby on the way....


----------



## waula

:hugs: glowie - please take it easy on the drive up... if you're struggling at J31 of M6 pop in and see my Mum - she'll feed you, sit you in front of the fire and make you feel human again!!!

Mitch - thanks for the recipe hun :flower: I have doubled it and cooking two - one for tomorrow and one for the freezer...can't wait to be able to lick the bloody spoon after baking again!!!! such a waste of yummyness...xx

So, hilarious story this afternoon at the reflexologist...she found a tender bit on my feet and i asked her what "part" did that correspond to - she said it was my pituatory gland and that is was "loaded up" before saying do you know what sex your little one is - as a fully loaded pituatory with a free thyroid gland area is always a little girl. :haha: but we're meant to be having a boy one!!!! :haha: DH thinks its a load of tosh - it might make the naming issue easier!!!! hahaha!!! so i'm with you Mitch on gender doubts!!!!

But - the reflexolgy was FABULOUS! and only a tenner so i'mbooked in next week too...not being funny but my back/ribs feel 100% better so fingers crossed for some sleep tonight!!!! 

xxx


----------



## waula

Cupcake - i'm with you on the job front - DH also given up his reasonably well paid job and finishes 1st April to do self-employed vet work which pays loads and there's a lot about but some of which he'll have to travel to and possibly stay nights/weekends...terrifies me :cry: but i'm sure you lads will keep me sane!!! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

OH NO WAULA!!!!! Dont say that......gender doubts come back a vengance:wacko::haha:

I am convinced we are both OK on the gender front....but if its any consolation....at least we havent told anyone:winkwink:

Enjoy the cake - they do smell yummy dont they???:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula, that is also the problem with what my hub will be doing. He will almost certainly be working a couple of hours drive away so will rent a flat during the week and just come home at the weekend..... :cry:

we will have to keep each other company!


----------



## waula

oh cupcake....poor us.... i'll be here!!! xxx


----------



## wondertwins

Yikes. It has taken me forever to catch up. But I did it. :thumbup:

*Regarding conception *- As I've mentioned before... I was on the pill when I conceived these little dudes so it took us 0 months of TTC. :haha: I'd been on the pill for 11 years but it started doing some weird hormonal things to me a few months before I got pregnant. I had assumed it was something to do with my old age and some sort of hormonal fluctuations. :shrug: 

*What about future birth control? * For those of you who do not plan to get pregnant right away.... what sorts of birth control are you considering when your LOs arrive? I really want to avoid anything hormonal since it was doing such weird things to me (and didn't work!!) I think I have convinced DH to get snipped, but he's really nervous about it.

*Regarding mattress covers *- I think a full mattress cover is not necessary, but I had a waterproof pad that I used with DS and it saved a lot of headache in the middle of the night when my son had a leak or got sick because I could just whisk it away without the big production of completely changing every part of his bed.

*Regarding Valentine's Day*- It will be pretty non-romantic around here. DH got up super early this morning and as he kissed me good bye for the day he wished me a Happy Valentine's Day. And I changed my FB profile pic to a kissy pic of DH and me. I think that's about as mushy as we'll get under the circumstances. 

*FT*- I've had a weird taste in my mouth too.... like I need to brush my teeth a million times. I thought it had to do something with all the damn chocolate I've been eating that people keep bringing me when they visit. :munch:

*Cupcake and Waula*- I can understand why you feel nervous about DH's job changes, but that's very exciting! My DH is making major career changes too which means I will be the breadwinner for the family for the foreseeable future. It will be worth it though if he is able to do something he is passionate about because that means he will be happier which means I'll be happier which means our whole family will be happier. :flower:

*AFM*.... Only 1 day to go!!!! At this time tomorrow, I should be home. :happydance: Also the doctor confirmed that no matter what, I will have babies by March 5th. It's nice to have that date set in stone because it gives me a better idea of the window of time I'm facing.

EDIT TO ADD: But, City, I'll always be a March 27th EDD in my heart. ;)


----------



## emera35

Gah, today isn't going great :(

Been crying most the evening so far. Poor little Roh got shouted at for everything, which he didn't deserve :( OH just called me, and he's all in a strop because his request for a payrise got turned down AND they've increased his contracted hours! :saywhat: Its such a joke, he works so hard and they are taking the piss really, he talked to his boss about it, and his boss was basically like "you should be grateful you have a job these days"! (his boss earns over £10k a year more than my OH and there is no one inbetween, right that's fair and reasonable isn't it?!) Gaah, so of course, he wasn't in any mood to talk to me about all the stuff in my head now. :cry: I don't really know what's best to do, i'm just feeling so deflated. I'm thinking of asking my MW where i would stand if i refused the GTT, wondering if they'd still come and do an assessment. The only issue at this point with GD (WHICH I STILL DON'T HAVE!!! ](*,) ) is that bumpy could be born with low blood sugar. Roh was too (due to being a bit early/small), and they didn't do anything at all except tube feed him formula twice. Surely if that was necessary then they could transfer us into hospital after the birth?
Bah, i don't know, i just hate having things so up in the air this late on, i'm a control freak, so not having a solid plan in place is making me very stressed! I'm sort of wishing she just turns up really soon, as then i wouldn't have had my home assessment done anyway and would have to go in to hospital. :shrug:

Meh, i'm feeling ill with it now, my tummy really hurts :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

My oh is self employed too! He does work ask over the uk which is why I'm nervous now. He's been far away for 5 days now. He goes away at least once a week and is going to be in new york for 3 weeks in july... Scary. But it does mean we also get long periods together.... It's great.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oh dear emera, hugs, sounds stressful. Im afraid i dont know what to suggest regarding your hubbys job. Hope it gets better soon. Im no help of the GTT either... i hope you get the birth you want.

WT - we conceived on our first month TTC. I dont take any hormonal contraception because i dont like the idea of them. i think i am scared of them basically. Hubs and i (tmi!) use withdrawel and always have done. We have never had a scare or anything. i think we will be going back to that post-birth.

ideally we will have baby number 2 in a couple of years time


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

aaaaaaaaaaah! my stretch marks hurt. i swear my skin is literally stretching and burning as i sit here.


----------



## emera35

Ah i saw you all talking about your time TTC and such, very interesting! :hugs:

Cupcake, we used withdrawal "method" for years :shrug: i'm sure its not particularly effective if you are more fertile than OH and myself though :haha: I'm not sure i'm willing to go back to that after this bump pops though! Haven't decided if i'll stop at 2, but i'd like to not have another right away, and now my body has noticed it can get pregnant i'm thinking something with a sightly lower margin for error might be good :haha: We didn't use any contraception between Roh and this BFP, apart from abstinence for a while! :rofl: We wanted to get trying again right away seeing as it was so difficult and took so long with conceiving Roh (well, miraculous might be a better word) I had a very early MC in January last year, which was very sad, but weirdly reassuring when you are coming from a low fertility point of view. Anyway, so i guess it took about 8 months of TTC for us this time round. I'm very happy, the age gap is just about perfect in my eyes :)

Can't believe its my 9th wedding anniversary this year though, and 15 years since OH and I moved in together! Nuts!! :shock:


----------



## emera35

Poo bums i need tasty treats to cheer myself up, and i don't have any :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

Willy bums. Emera, I'm on me phone at the mo but when I get in later I'll do a post saying what I'd do... Pain in the bum!


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> Willy bums. Emera, I'm on me phone at the mo but when I get in later I'll do a post saying what I'd do... Pain in the bum!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Mrs Cupcake said:


> aaaaaaaaaaah! my stretch marks hurt. i swear my skin is literally stretching and burning as i sit here.

Argh, yes! My stretch marks itch like hell!!! :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

awww i hope everyone having a rough time feel better very soon! :hugs:

and LOVE all the conception stories!!!! so fun to read. :happydance:

im pretty sure we conceived first chance after our last baby. we are ntnp the rest of our lives and just trusting the Lord to plan our family. so have no idea how many we will have or when. after having our last baby on feb 21, 2011 my cycles were messed up for a minute. i finally had a normal period in early june and think i had my first ovulation since having him shortly after. one morning in early july my DH was leaving to mow the church lawn and i got up to pee and was so hot and dizzy. i told him i was either sick or pregnant. he left and was supposed to pick me up a test on his way home, but i found one under the bathroom sink. i took it and it was very faintly positive. i called right away and he was so happy. he had to mow before he came home. he then brought me home some more tests to see if they were getting darker. (he might as well be a pee addict too when it comes to tests). we were very excited to add another LO to our family and give God so much glory for blessing us so much when we dont deserve it :cloud9: we look forward to seeing what he has in store for our family as to how many children He plans for us and what He has planned for each of their lives :D


----------



## newfielady

After this baby is born I plan on using bc pills again until I've decided wither or not I'll have another. My plan is, if by in five years time, we don't have another, one of us is getting neutered. :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

OH is threatening to have the snip, because he never actually wanted any kids at all and he thinks he's done well to compromise at one... I'll probably get a coil though if not. Worked well for me last time. 

Emera, I would have the GTT but also say to the midwife that you want the homebirth check too. At the end of the day, nobody can force you to go anywhere you don't want to. Plus considering how fast your labour was last time i think it would be wise to have the kit there (if they do provide you with anything) and to go through the check list so that you can make sure you're prepared. Just little things like making sure that you have a resus area set up for bubs (changing mat and a towel in an area which has good light). You can use the fast delivery thing as a good excuse to have the check. And can always say that you're aware that if the GTT comes back positive that you'll go in. However, like you say, it won't! and all they'd do anyway is take the babies blood sugar and encourage you to feed more (there's no evidence that giving formula is a good idea in cases like that).


----------



## emera35

Missy, thanks so much for that! Really appreciate it :hugs: I was really upset that when Roh had low blood sugar they insisted on giving him the formula straight off when he was too sleepy to feed. They just fitted the tube and squirted it in. I was horrified as they barely asked me, just went ahead really. In retrospect, they really should have asked me if i'd tried expressing, and showed me how etc. before making that decision for me, the worst thing was that the formula made Roh so sick afterwards, it was horrible, i spent my first night with him panicking every time he was sick, and no one really came to check what was going on except once to pour more formula down the tube (when i was told off for holding him all night!!) and then to tell me off for not feeding him (i was like, err what? you all decided to take that job off me already!?). It wasn't a fun first night, especially after the fast labour! 
Anyway, all that is one of the reasons i'd like to be at home really. Although i suppose i wouldn't let things happen like that this time, i was in shock and frightened last time, where as i have alot more knowledge and confidence this time :) Luckily things improved alot after the first night :thumbup:

Anyway, thanks Missy, its pretty much the decision i'd come to anyway, for my peace of mind i really need to get things rolling or i'm going to end up panicking!


----------



## wouldluvabub

In regards to TTC it took us 8 months but 4 cycles to finally get our little man! I have PCOS which was only discovered when I came off the pill to try. My cycles were so abnormal the shortest I has was 43 days or something similar and the longest around 73 days!! Talk about crazy body!! The cycle where we finally conceived was when I stopped thinking about it so much! DH was working in a job that kept him away for 10 days at a time and with my crazy cycles there was no way I could predict when I was ovulating. I had an appointment with my now OB to discuss options for getting pregnant coming up also, but basically on the weekends DH was away I'd drive up to meet him and DTD and when he was home we would try and BD also. There was nothing more I could do and once I accepted that I fell pregnant!! :) so by the time I had my appointment to discuss our further options I was 6 weeks pregnant! 

After this baby I'm not sure what contraception we will use. I have no idea what time frame I'd like before or if we have another. I always wanted 3 but since being pregnant this time and not really enjoying it and also realizing his blessed we are to have this baby I don't know if I want another! But as I have PCOS the treatment they normally prescribe is going on the pill!! It's so confusing and weird to have to think about contraception again. Part of me just thinks maybe we should just see how it goes and if we are ment to have another then we will.. But maybe that's just being silly!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and on the funny tasting mouth thing yes that's been happening to me! It's strange! I find that flossing my teeth helps a lot but doesn't make it go away completely!


----------



## blessedmomma

DH just called and said he is ordering pizza for the kids and bringing home steak and shrimp for dinner from our fave steakhouse!!!! i love that man :cloud9:


----------



## emera35

Wouldluv, your cycles sound like mine, except mine are extra bonkers in that they range from 16 days to about 64 days (i had 2 periods a month all through my younger teen years and no one thought to check why :dohh:) I have PCOS too. I agree its weird to think about contraception! I might try the pill, i haven't been on it since i was a teenager (when it made me unwell, migraines, excessive weight gain, loss of libido etc. ) but might be worth a try again :shrug:


----------



## emera35

blessedmomma said:


> DH just called and said he is ordering pizza for the kids and bringing home steak and shrimp for dinner from our fave steakhouse!!!! i love that man :cloud9:

What a hero! :) My OH brought me a bacon and cheese burger home with him, it was delicious, and also my Valentines present apparently :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- how scary :hugs: my first was really sick and they had all these pediatricians coming in to check on her. she was throwing up a lot and they had her in a warming bed. they told me i couldnt hold her and i didnt get to til she was a couple days old- it was very depressing. this nurse came in and said it would do her better if i kept her on my body to keep her warm than using that bed. so she put her on my chest and put some blankets on us. then another nurse came in and yelled at me for picking her up! :dohh: i told her the last nurse had given her to me and she stormed out. i didnt care, i wasnt letting go of her by then. they would have had to pry her from me with a crowbar.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Aww, i wish my OH would come home! I miss him. 

Emera, why don't you freeze some expressed milk just in case? At least then you know you have a store of it if your little laddy needs it? and then they absolutely cannot say they will give her formula! Poor little Roh. I'm gonna snuggle my baby as much as I can when it gets here, how annoying that they told you off for cuddling him.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Emera- yes the Pill is a bit scary with all it's side effects but when I wasn't trying to get pregnant I loved it because I could controll my cycles! I alway had heavy painful periods and at a sleepover at a friends place once leaked so badly when I was asleep that I think I was traumatized!! I hate going anywhere when I have my period.. Like another time I went for a walk around the park with my sister and suddenly felt a massive gush.. I had to get to a toilet ASAP or it would have soaked through everything!!! I just hate having a period so bad that using the pill to skip it if I had an event or something was so convinent but of course before I knew I had PCOS I thought my dodgy cycles were because I'd stuffed my cycles up with the pill!!! So then I hated it ha ha! But now I know it wasn't the pill I think I'd use it again. It's just the weight gain I hate..


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- im getting a popcorn machine for valentines day, which sounds silly but i have wanted it a long time. it takes 3-4 bags of microwave popcorn to make a snack during a movie for us all so it seems to take forever. we love to sit as a family and watch a good movie, so it really will be useful lol. i wasnt expecting a fancy dinner at all. there isnt much better than not having to cook or clean up after 7 people for dinner, except maybe having steak on top of that!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Blessed that is one of my fears.. Not being able to hold my baby when I give birth. :(


----------



## Skadi

I think we will be using condoms or maybe withdrawal (scary) if we ever have sex again as far as contraception goes.

Keira had another great feeding day today... she did 36 mls at breast and 9 mls by bottle to top up her feed. Then at her next handle time I gave her a bath and she STILL took her entire feed by bottle. I'm so proud of her! 

As far as Valentines Day.. OH got me a gift card to get my nails done. We are going to go visit our little valentine in a few minutes too. <3


----------



## MsCrow

Well, I don't think I can take much more. I really don't. My laptop died again and I've spent much of today reviving it whilst quietly going into meltdown. My deadlines are slipping, right into the small amount of time I was trying to leave for me. I can't stop crying. It's been such a dreadful day that has ended up me alone, still working and MrC in the spare bedroom that's nowhere near ever being a nursery. I feel like I've hit rock bottom.


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- so glad she is eating good :flower:

wouldluv- it really sucked. there was a lot going on so hopefully you wont have any of those problems. my water broke around 27 weeks and i ended up having an infection so she did too. and i got pre-eclampsia the last week i was pregnant. if i would have went another day i would have been induced. she was a very sick baby when she was born. i only got to hold her a minute and then she was put in her warming bed. i was glad she could stay in the room with me, but it was so hard not to be able to hold her. i started getting very depressed


----------



## blessedmomma

mrsc- :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kymied

My right leaning baby suddenly became left leaning yesterday. I guess it's time the left rib got some beating. The top half of my bump has gotten super firm. I swear there's a basketball in there, shoved right under my boobs. (The bottom half doesn't seem stretched at all.)

I really wish I could catch up with you ladies but you're far too chatty!


----------



## wouldluvabub

MsCrow- just take a deep breath. Everything will work out! Is there anyone who can help you with your work. Maybe you need to forget about it and start your leave early. YOU are much more important then your job Hun! Don't let it put pressure on you..


----------



## citymouse

WT, hurray for getting out tomorrow! Did you see that I answered your flannel question?

MsC, sorry about your deadlines. Mine is slipping away from me, too, thanks to my being sick (and my starting late). And are you able to get our laptop back up and running? I hope so! :hugs:

So interesting to hear everyone's plans for birth control. We'll go back to condoms, probably. The pill was weirding me out and (I discovered when I came off of it in 2010) totally sapping my sex drive! All of a sudden I was dragging DH to bed, lol.

MrsC and Waula, is it, whose OHs are taking freelance work? We'll be here for you! We can be your Internet sister wives. :rofl:

Emera, I think Missy has a great plan. It seems like they're just trying to wear you down. :(

Must go feed the dog. Tonight DH and I are making our old college casserole. And I got break and bake cookies (cover your ears, bakers) and some salted caramel ice cream. Yum!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Hopefully today will be a better day MrsC


----------



## lozza1uk

Crow - what happens if you just don't do it. Does it have to be done before the baby arrives? Will anyone thank you if you bust a gut trying or is this a deadline you've imposed on yourself? If you really have no choice but to complete it, maybe take today or tomorrow off completely, guilt free, so you can come back refreshed and ready to tackle it again. I think you need to take a step back and breathe. You can do it. Hugs xx


----------



## waula

MsC - I am officially the work life balance police on this thread...ask Mitch if you don't believe me! I think you need to take a deep breath and tell someone that you aren't coping at work. That's not your fault, you're pregnant and its really hard to do everything you used to do. You are MUCH more important that work and you're doing a full-time job anyway, growing a human inside you, so tell them to back off a little bit. Even if you had a few days off, it would probably mean you'd be much more refreshed and productive afterwards. Big :hugs: because we all know its really hard to juggle everything - but really the only important thing to juggle at this stage is you and baby. Please do something nice for yourself, run a bath or go out for a coffee, read a book or wrap up warm and go for a walk. We're here if you need us...xxx

Emera - hope all goes smoothly with the GD test - I know its frustrating but good advice from Missy if you can do the test and have the homebirth assessment too - I'd worry if you didn't have the test that they would put you back on consultant led care to be honest!! How's Roh doing with his hand, foot and mouth??? Big :hugs: and keep your legs crossed until your assessment is done!!!!

Mitch - the cakes are IMMENSE. :flower: hope you're taking it easier at work too?!! xxx

Well...AFM...I had 8 hours sleep last night!!! :happydance: ok so I was still up every 2 hours for a wee but to be able to go back to sleep was FABULOUS!!! And I do feel a little bit like a new person! Hope your bad night last night FT was a one off...!

I'm off to try an aquanatal class this morning...hope its good!!!

xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hapy 36 weeks lozza and ft!!! 

MsC - i agree with above.....you need to take a day off away from the project to clear your head and come back afresh....you will be fair more productive on.your return....hugs!!!!!

Midwife this morning......i am determined not to.influence her judgement on baby position.....she just seems to be guided by where i say movement is...but it seems to.be shuffling all over so i have no idea. Either be 100% definate lady or get me a positional scan!!!!!! (then i can sneakily check.gender again ha ha)

Morning all ladies x x
edit - i can vouch for waula 'work police'....she is harsh...listen and heed the warning or else ha ha ;-)


----------



## waula

I love the fact we don't believe them on the gender front!!!! Hope MW goes well Mitch! xx


----------



## loolindley

Agh! My wireless connection went down yesterday night, and I was too lazy to go and reset the router which means I have so much to catch up on this morning!

Cupcake - It sounds like a difficult time ahead, but the anticipation of it is probably worse, and it sounds like you have made the decision considering whats best in the long run. My oh gave up his job in January when we moved, and although has found another job, we are now concerned that he is doing 50 hours p/w as a bar manager plus 3 days a week at a placement in a school plus completeing his teaching assistants qualification. It's not going to be an easy year, and he is worried about what he will miss out on, but I'm trying to focus on the fact that it will be much better long term. You'll be fine, and we will all be here being your cheerleading squad! :hugs:

Waula, so......a girl eh?!?!?!? :rofl::rofl: I am SO glad I stayed team yellow!!! Let us know what Aquanatal was like. I was hoping to start this morning (in my brand new cossie), but they have cancelled it because of school holidays!!!! BOOOOOOOOO!

Emera, so sorry to hear about oh's tough time at work. I can understand why he was so annoyed :grr: I just don't see what they are gaining by doing ANOTHER GTT?!?! Surely no one needs this stress at nearly 38 weeks pregnant? I hope you get some answers from your mw today. :hugs:

Skadi - Keira is doing so well. I can just tell how proud you are of her :cloud9: Lovely! xx

MsC - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Listen to the other lads....they are wise! AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :cake::cake::cake:

Happy 36 weeks Lozza and FT!!! You're having a baby in 4 weeks (apparently!)

AFM - My naughty baby has moved. I have had much reduced movement, but felt _somethings_ but in different places than I was feeling them a few days ago. I am hoping s/he has just turned inwards slightly...but *addresses baby* If you even think about turning breech again, then Mummy will NOT be happy! Get back to where you are meant to be and STAY there until you are ready to make your grand apperance. Thats an order. :haha:

Nothing on the cards for me today. OH working, dogs still peeing. blah blah blah!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh yes, HAPPY BIRTHDAY MSCROW!!!!

Definitely take the day off now, this is your one day a year to be selfish xx


----------



## emera35

MsC :hugs: and also Happy Birthday! :cake: please at least take today out for yourself, refresh, regroup and clear your head! :hugs:

What the hell is it with MWs, they are officially the most elusive and hardest to contact creatures on the planet! Trying to get to speak to one of them is like getting blood out of a stone! :shock:


----------



## loolindley

Call up and say it's an emergency! That should do the trick!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

:cake::cake:Happy Birthday MsCrow - must have missed that....sorry....definately deserved of a day off :dance::dance:


----------



## emera35

Ah Loo, my MWs are cunning, if its an emergency they duck out completely and you either call the doctors or delivery suite! :rolleyes:
Managed to get hold of one after an hour, note to self, they respond well to answerphone messages! Chatted through things and they basically said the same as Missy, that we can do the home visit whilst waiting for the GTT results. She also said that even if I do have GD it won't necessarily stop a homebirth, they'll just do different checks on bumpy. :) so good news! So glad I won't have to see the consultants again until I'm 41 weeks, so hopefully never!! Oh also the MW was really good about my worries with geting stuff planned so has fitted me in for the GTT on friday morning and home visit on friday afternoon. Love her! :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Huzzah for a good mw conversation!! :happydance: :hugs:

I'm thinking that I might take my man to the cinema tonight (well it is Orange Wednesdays! :haha: Thinking about either The Decendants (the new George Clooney one), or The Muppets. Anyone seen either of them?


----------



## emera35

Don't get to go to the cinema these days Loo, well not unless I get a babysitter, but I heard good reviews about the Decendants :thumbup: I'm sure the Muppets would be fun too :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Baby hasn't been moving much today and now that it's bed time he usually goes mental but his hardly moving.. Should I be worried about little movement or only if I've felt nothing at all..??


----------



## loolindley

Wouldluv - I've not felt any movement since last night and reduced movement for the past day or so. If you are worried, I would go and get checked out. Personally after my last performance at the hospital, I am giving it a miss!

Maybe try ice cold water, and lay on your back/side for 5 mins to see if that kick starts things? x


----------



## emera35

Like Loo said, lie down and drink something cold Wouldluv. If you feel worried just get checked out, its better to check and find everything is fine than not to and worry! :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah I've tried that and played him some music, he is moving just no where near as much as normal! I'm just not sure if your supposed to worry about less movement or only no movement.. I think his just being lazy but I'm still worried!!!


----------



## emera35

Reduced movements are something to worry about, as well as no movements. The general advice is that any change to your baby's normal pattern that concerns you should be investigated. I'm sure babes is just being lazy, like you said, but thats the advice we are given here :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Would luv, I'd defo go in. It's probably jsut that he's out of room and a bit squished but at least if you go and get checked you can relax a bit. Call Delivery suite now, they will be happy to see ya. 

Emera - amazing news! Yay for a lovely midwife. Fabbola. 

Waula - let us know how aquanatal goes, I went to one and loved it, but then it was xmas and then i was in hospital and now i keep forgetting. 

Crowy - I agree with the others, I know its easy for us to say but you should look after you and your tummy. 

AFM - I'm knackered... snoooooooooooooore. but OH is back tonight, yaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## wouldluvabub

If there were something wrong with him would it be accompanied by anything else? Like pain or feeling sick.. Or just reduced movement is enough to worry!? Sorry to ask so many questions!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm SURE he's fine, but if there WAS something wrong there aren't always indicators, which is why we are told to look out for changes in movement activity...


----------



## emera35

I know some of the ladies on here have had problems with their babies, and the only sign was reduced movements. I'm not trying to worry or scare you, but technically yes, if baby stops moving as much there could be something wrong, and there wouldn't necessarily be any other signs. Often something serious would make you feel unwell in yourself, with flu like symptoms etc, but that isn't always the case. 
Have you tried eating something really sweet and sugary, or having some caffeine. I know its bedtime, but I expect you'll lie awake waitng for movements anyway :hugs: my bumpy always gets more active about 30 mins after I have something sugary. Trust your instincts though, if you think something might be wrong, check ;)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks ladies, I'm am stressing a bit but I do feel like his ok. Its late here so I think I'll just lay here a wait.. Like I said he is movIng just not as much. He is a lazy baby anyway. If he stops moving or anything changes I'll give them a call. I'll just try to chill out for now! I'm sure his fine! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kymied

I'm still trying to catch up but only have a few minutes before I have to head out for work. Apparently my hubby caught your insomnia and is up now. He usually gets up about an hour after I leave.

A lot of people asked if we conceived on our honeymoon but we didn't, it was the month after. We weren't using any protection on the honeymoon figuring if we got pregnant early, who cares? but I was drinking a glass or two of wine each night. We said if we did get pregnant on the honeymoon we would give him/her an Alaskan name. I don't know specifically when I got pregnant, my cycles were always like 40-45 days. I was charting my temp but the rise was on July 2nd which would put be a week later than what the doctors have calculated. I didn't feel different right away in fact I thought I had gotten my period when I started spotting in early July and told hubby his job wasn't done yet, but three days later I peed on a stick to see two pretty little lines.

I don't know what we'll do for protection after the baby. I've always been fine on the pill but the pill I was on is not safe for breast feeding. I always hated condoms, mostly because of the smell, and sometimes they caused chafing. 

I hope you are all well, I don't think I'll be able to catch up tonight as I have to go to my mother's after work today to have a funeral for her cat who died last night. She was almost 19 and had a lot of things wrong with her so it isn't a surprise. I just don't know if we can bury her, the ground is pretty hard.


----------



## wouldluvabub

And I did have a coke with dinner but that didn't do much.. His probably just growing!


----------



## Skadi

wouldluvabub - Maybe baby is getting to that stage where they stop moving as much because they are squished in there? I would go get checked now though if you are even a little worried about it.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Blessed* - i love your conception story :) My nan was also NTNP her whole life but i just cant imagine having as many children as she did. I have days where i think 2... days when i think 4 (thats what i think now)....days when i think six. Of course growing up in a large irish family, when i was little i ALWAYS said i wanted 11... but that was all i knew. Im sure whatever the Lord has in store for you - it will be great :hugs:

*WT* - conception wise, we will use condoms. which have to be latex free due to allergy, which is a pain as they are more expensive! :haha: BUT it wouldnt be the worst thing in the world iff i fell pregnant pretty soon after this LO.

*Wudluv* - welcome to the 'we have a strange tasting mouth crew' currently consisting of myself and newfie :rofl: in regards to your LO's movements... defo at least give the mw/hosp a call tomorrow hun, even if just for peace of mind.

*Skadi -* GOOOOOOOOOO super keira! :dance:

*Crow* - im probably very late now but huge :hugs: and i hope you sorted out your laptop/work xxx But even more importantly - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!* :cake:
*
waula* - :blush: :blush: seems my one off bad night of sleep was exactly that.... slept like a baby last night...... sorry everyone :blush: :blush:

*Lozza *- happy 36 WEEKS to us! :dance: (and thanks *Loo*) :dance:

*Mitch *- how did your MW appt go?

*OK so im back from my consultants appt*
Baby is now measuring.......... bang on 36 weeks !!!!! so thats great! Consultant felt my tummy and said baby feels normal sized, fluid feels normal, still head down - though not engaged. Blood pressure etc fine. So i guess i am no more likely to have a giant baby then anyone else :rofl:
PS. *missy*, i saw a women consultant! I didnt catch her name as she spoke way too fast. A nice indian lady but with the WORST fashion sense in the world. I couldnt stop staring at her ankle socks in leopard print clog shoes.

anyone else got a LO that is still not at all engaged? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh also - regarding fetal movements.... has anyone else noticed that they feel their LO just as much as always have - perhaps even more as they push out for more space? I thought we were meant to feel less now....?


----------



## lozza1uk

Quick update on 36 week midwife appointment then i've actually been given some work to do, gutted!

Everything was fine, student midwife thinks 3/5 engaged (from 2/5 last week) but did say its a bit subjective and depends on the midwife so as last week's has retired, who knows! She did say its in a great position though, hooray! The actual midwife said that's probably as far as it will go now until labour. HR 110 (first time i've been given a reading in ages) and fundal height 34cm (up from 32cm at 34 wk appt). So all looking good, she said its just a case of waiting now!


----------



## mitchnorm

Wouldluv - i guessyou dont have a doppler to have a quick listen to hb? Although to be fair thats not 100% indicator of everything being ok. I would get to hospital just to put your mind at rest as you'll beup all night worrying

I had a horrible midwife today....mine off sick.....feeling really down about everything now....only just back so off to have a little cry and will explain all later :cry:

Just to say everything with baby is ok...but they spoke to me like a bloody child...hated it


----------



## loolindley

Mine isn't engaged yet FT. I want my baby locked down already! :brat: I guess we can't force them, right?


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - thats great news, and as your baby is partly engaged your fundal would have prob been spot on @36 had they still have been ''free'' - brillaint xxx 

dont work too hard! x


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i might get DH to have a word with :baby: tonight in his stern voice..... :)

Mitch - oh no poor you hunni, cry it out, then come and talk to us xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Mitch :hugs: Tell us about it when you get home. Want me to duff anyone up for you?!? :haha: Take it easy x


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT, my movements are loads more now. But I think that's because it's grown around the placenta and so i can feel it around the sides. I hardly felt it at all until a few weeks ago. Maybe one or two movements a day, now it's loads more...


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Mine isn't engaged yet FT. I want my baby locked down already! :brat: I guess we can't force them, right?

Mine not engaged at all either but head down defo


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - i seem to feel digs more. lots of pushing out and a foot/knee going across etc. sometimes also its as if the baby ''shudders'' :wacko:

missy should i be worried that baby isnt at ALL engaged at 36 weeks?

and do you know the consultant i mentioned? :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm not sure if I do... I probably do, but I can't think. Is she REALLY pretty?

Mine isn't engaged yet and i'm 37 weeks! Naughty thing (I bet i'm one of the last of us to give flipping birth). 

Girls, pleeeeeeeeeeeeease don't use dopplers in cases where you are worried about movements, just go in. When you go in to be listened into and they put you on the monitor there are LOADS of things they look out for, not just that there is a FH. They look for things like changes in heart rate, and how they react to certain things. Dopplers just cannot pick that up.


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> Wouldluv - i guessyou dont have a doppler to have a quick listen to hb? Although to be fair thats not 100% indicator of everything being ok. I would get to hospital just to put your mind at rest as you'll beup all night worrying
> 
> I had a horrible midwife today....mine off sick.....feeling really down about everything now....only just back so off to have a little cry and will explain all later :cry:
> 
> Just to say everything with baby is ok...but they spoke to me like a bloody child...hated it

:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

> I'm not sure if I do... I probably do, but I can't think. Is she REALLY pretty?

erm.... pretty but not overly.... BUT that may have been because the shoes were distracting me :rofl:

Oh i htought you were engaged missy! OK so it doesnt mean alot. thats good. Thanks for all the advice hun... you must hate me hounding you all the darn time :blush:

mitch - im worried about you, hope your ok :(

i just took my week 36 picture... *and it just proves what a difference clothes makes!* I think because im wearing black i look smaller than last week when wearing white! Should have worn same top for all photos like some of you brainy ladies did :haha:

PS. ive included my week10 pic to remind myself that i wont always be this size.... i hope :rofl:


----------



## waula

Hi lads, sorry that you had a shitty appointment Mitch...:hugs: but glad LO is all ok...

FT - awesome news on your little one being just that!!! we like nice normal sized babies please!!!! And when MW said yesterday about me being 4/5 PP to brim, that means 4/5 head palpable so only a tiny bit inside pelvis - don't worry!!!

Missy - aquanatal was fun but everyone was 20ish weeks and I resembled some sea mammal in comparison :blush: but really liked it so will be going again I think! Less ideal that I got a parking ticket for 3 mins over my time :growlmad: so I think a pregnancy email is called for to plead innocence/baby brain!!!

Normally my LO is head down with back on my left side and i get kick under my right ribs but it feels like its the opposite today with back on my right and kicks on my left - they obviously still have some room to play around in!!!! I'd get reduced/changed movements checked out too...xxx


----------



## waula

FT i agree that clothes make a huge difference but are you not at the stage where a smaller bump pic seems like a good thing??!! I think I am!!! Had enough of being so enormous now...I like the idea of a slowing in the growth of this belly!!!!
xx


----------



## firsttimer1

haha yer thats true i guess!!!! BUT i know in real life i am noooo smaller.... so i come back to earth with a bump LOL x

like you ispent this morning surrounded by 12 and 20 weekers (waiting for their scans) feeling like a WHALE. Im sure they were all looking at me like ''surely IIIIII wont get that big?!'' :haha:

Of course it was worse when i got up to walk as i now have a limp due to my pelvis... :rofl: ... oh the horror on their faces! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - you're right about clothes, you do look smaller in black! Probably why i think I look small, most of what i've been wearing is black - although I grow at night in my light grey pyjamas!

Mitch - sorry your midwife was rubbish. If you've been lucky enough to have the same one all 9 months I can imagine its awful having a different rubbish one. My heart sank when I saw the student appear to call me in, but thankfully she had someone with her and she was actually OK. The only midwife i've seen more than once though has now definitely retired which is a shame. This one did write "wants to use birth centre" at the top of my notes though which I was pleased about.


----------



## mitchnorm

I am more angry now than upset......

My usual midwife is really nice but she is off sick and I had a different one....I think I saw her a few weeks back and she was miserable then too....just very to the point and speaks to you like you are 2 years old.

Luckily there was a student midwife there today and they didnt ask about where I was getting movement etc as I wanted them not to be influenced by where I thought the baby was. Anyway student was really good....head definately down :happydance: but not engaged:nope:....bum up....felt some definate limbs and at the moment back to my belly and to the right (but she does tend to switch to left too).:happydance: all good for now.....

So main midwife is just very short.....asks if I have any questions (I didnt but wouldnt have asked her anyway!!!:growlmad:)...I went off to peed on a stick and said to them that my birthing plan draft was in the back of my notes if they could take a look and advise if I had missed anything....I came back and she just said 'its very negative isnt it???' and then launched into one.......

After NCT classes and hearing about the umblical cord pulsing and how you can wait to have clamped until blood flow stops....I said I would like to wait 5-10 mins for this to happen before clamp and cut - she just said well pulsating can go on from 40 minutes plus and they usually dont wait that long etc etc....basically saying that they will do what they want :nope:

Then mentioned about how if any intervention like C section needed (unless a downright emergency which is very rare) of course they would discuss everything with me...it basically felt like she was speaking to me like I was 16 years old and to stop being silly and just go with what the experts think!!!!! FFS I am 38 years of age and work associated with the medical industry - do not treat me like a child.

I couldnt understand why she thought my birthing plan was negative until I came out and realised she had only read the 2nd page with some key points about interventions etc.....read nothing about water birth, birthing partner, positions for labour, tens, what drugs I wanted etc etc.....silly cow!!!!! Really upset and angry...she signed in my notes that we had discussed the birthing plan but didnt even read it!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure why I bothered to write one....its only 1 1/2 pages bullet points, little writing.....just with some ideas and thoughts - not set in stone!!!!!!:growlmad: Why bother asking us to do one if they are going to be so negative!!???

I came out feeling down about the whole thing....like I was a school child and stupid for even suggesting some ideas.....for god sake I have been reading and listening to NCT classes - I havent made this stuff up!!!!

To be honest I am not after the perfect 'birthing experience' and perfect karma etc etc....I just want baby out safely and healthy for us both....its not too much to ask!!!!

Hopefully usual midwife back in 2 weeks time.....


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i hope youve had a bloody good cry and feel a little bit better for it hunni ... and eat some chocolate :)

Lozza, yup - black in pregnancy = flattering :rofl:

BTW ladies, a sticker was stuck to the front of my notes today saying 'This patient is under the care of SHC' ... any idea what SHC is? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

awww mitch, im so sorry..... she sounds like a right grotbag! :grr: well ive not had the opportunity to show anyone my birth plan yet (mw is currently on hols) and next appt @38weeks is with the GP... so im going to show therm :shrug:

maybe you could show yours @38weeks to GP / MW... someone who is a little more sociable!!!!

Please dont let her get you down hun....you know its not negative (and so would she if she bothered to read it) and she would have acted like that with ANYONE... so dont take it personally. 

what a witch.

*EDIT: *and focus on the positive..... BABY IS HEAD DOWN!!!!!! :happydance: remember how worried you were at one point? :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

She sounds horrid! That's so frustrating! If your cord pulsates for 40 minutes, then it can be left for 40 minutes! All you will be doing in that time is snuggling your baby, it's not like the midwife will have to be doing anything different. Once baby comes out there is NO reason to cut the cord unless you start bleeding lots, or you change your mind and want the injection. 

This is how I would like it to go...
Baby comes out, sit and cuddle it, maybe give it a feed, (midwife watches blood loss but pretty much leaves you alone, doesn't touch cord, doesn't inject anyone with anything) you get some contractions, you push out placenta, then cord can be cut (or earlier if you want). 

If you start bleeding THEN the midwife can consent you to the injection and try to get the placenta out. She TOTALLY can't do whatever she wants. It's your body and you've made a decision, sytometrine has some side effects which aren't that lovely and if you're going to be injected with it then you should be up for it!


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch - i hope youve had a bloody good cry and feel a little bit better for it hunni ... and eat some chocolate :)
> 
> Lozza, yup - black in pregnancy = flattering :rofl:
> 
> BTW ladies, a sticker was stuck to the front of my notes today saying 'This patient is under the care of SHC' ... any idea what SHC is? :shrug:

SHC is your consultant :)


----------



## waula

Mitch :hugs: what a witch. This is why I'm a bit apprehensive of midwives - it so luck of the draw on the day (no offence Missy - you'll be one of the fab ones obviously!)

It is your body, your baby, your birth and you have every right to wait until the cord stops pulsing. Gahhh... :hugs:

I still haven't written one - for that reason to be honest. Who's really going to read it!?? We've thought about one and gone through what we want and when and we may just do a bullet point list of "ideal birth plan" to take with us...but we're all adults with brains and understand that its not set in stone... grrrr...I'm mad for you! xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Don't worry, i'm wary of some of them too! 

TBH as long as you have an idea of what you want I wouldn't panic.


----------



## firsttimer1

MissyBlaze said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> mitch - i hope youve had a bloody good cry and feel a little bit better for it hunni ... and eat some chocolate :)
> 
> Lozza, yup - black in pregnancy = flattering :rofl:
> 
> BTW ladies, a sticker was stuck to the front of my notes today saying 'This patient is under the care of SHC' ... any idea what SHC is? :shrug:
> 
> SHC is your consultant :)Click to expand...

Oh.... but im not under consultant care..... hope that doesnt confuse them on labour day as she confirmed today im midewife care/loss risk LOL xxx

thanks missy :)


----------



## wondertwins

G'morning lads.

I don't have long on the computer since I'm waiting for the doctor to come in and see me to discharge me. :happydance: 

Mitch- :hugs: Is there a way that you can request this particular MW not be assigned to you? I had a really bad nurse when DS was born who treated me like a child. When I complained (a/k/a screamed) about the high level of pitocin being given to me, she rolled her eyes and said "First time moms.... I've been doing this for 22 years and know what I'm doing." Aside from finding her to be very rude, she was WRONG. I went from 2 cm to 10 cm in 90 minutes (crying the whole time) which caused me to miss my opportunity for an epidural and to have massive tearing. The next day this same nurse was assigned to me on the maternity floor. It upset me so much that I opted to check out early rather than be under her care. Thinking back on it, I wish I had spoken up and asked to be assigned another nurse.

Anyway... I'll try to update y'all later. Hugs all around.


----------



## wondertwins

P.S. City- I missed it on the first go around, but just found your flannel advice. Thanks! I have a sewing friend who can surely help me out with some pinking shears. :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

firsttimer1 said:


> oh also - regarding fetal movements.... has anyone else noticed that they feel their LO just as much as always have - perhaps even more as they push out for more space? I thought we were meant to feel less now....?

Yes FT, yes. I've been saying the same thing to DH since 32 weeks. "I thought we were supposed to feel less movement as they run out of space"? Now it's like I fell _every_ little movement she does. Like right now, she has the hiccups.:haha:
I don't think my baby is engaged at all. :nope: Just based on my opinion though. I don't see the doctor until the 20ish or later. There are days (like today) where she seems head down but yesterday I'm positive she was transverse again.:dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - your being discharged, how exciting :dance: defo update us later hun! xxx


----------



## emera35

Mmmm morning snooze, lovely :sleep:

Mitch, :hugs: these OBs and MWs really need to realise how much they can totally demoralise you and shatter your confidence with a few flip sentences! :growlmad: I mean sure, you and I are big enough and grown up enough to get over it (after a good cry) and build our confidence back ourselves, but what if we weren't? They need to take more care really! If your birth plan has all the elements you care about in it then fully brief your OH about it, he'll be the one making sure its carried out at the time. When you arrve make sure you catagorically state the most important things and direct the MW who will be with you for the birth to read the full birth plan. Of course things may still go way off piste, but then that's the nature of the beast, best we can do is plan ;)

Ergh I'm sooo achey! I have bad lower back ache and constant period pain cramps. Might get in the bath shortly to try and ease it off :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Yeah WT's, you get to go home. :D
Mitch (and other lads :winkwink:) I'm _so_ sick of people saying, "Well the doctor WILL have to do this or they WILL have to do that" :saywhat: The hell he will. Like one lady told me I *have* to get an IV. I was like, what for. She said, to make sure you don't get dehydrated. So, whats wrong with my mouth I can't drink water? They can't force an IV in me. If I say no then they can't do it. The woman seemed shocked that I would even think to say no. :dohh:


----------



## waula

there hasn't been enough food chatter on here today...so lunch for me is grilled cheese on toast with spinach salad and beetroot! yummy!!!!

WT: fingers crossed all goes to plan with discarge xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

waula, i havent mentioned food because im too ashamed to share with you all what ive eaten :cry: But i WILL say this.... supernoodles taste better in imagination than reality!! LOL

wow all of a sudden im sooo :sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooo just read about tonights OBEM episode and i think its gonna be a good 'un! Someone who is expecting twins ... and someone who is a MW! :dance:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch :hugs: What a cow. FX you dont see her again in a hurry.

WT - You're going home!!!!! Who would have thought it??? So pleased for you hun :happydance:

Missssssyyyyyyyy - Can I pick your brains? OK, if I get my ideal water birth, can I still have delayed cord cutting? I only want to wait 10-15 minutes, but will they let me stay in the water, or will they worry about the baby getting too cold?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Lads, 

MsCrow - Happy Birthday! :cake:

Wouldluv - I felt very reduced movements over the weekend. I could still feel the odd kicks but he was definitely quiet for a few days there... which I also worried about. But I think either he was growing and so was quiet or he had moved to a position that I felt less. Anyways he is back to his normal movment so I'm not worried. If it had gone on any longer I would have gone to get him checked out.

WT - :happydance: for being discharged! I bet your excited to be going home, how many days have you been in hospital?

Mitch - Sorry about the horrid MW. Hopefully you wont get her again.

So its 8:30am here and I feel half asleep. Getting up to pee every few hours is really taking a toll on me. I still have another 4 weeks of work left (16 working days)... and I don't know if I'll be able to handle it. I luckily just have a desk job but getting up at 6am every morning and being awake throughout the night isn't easy. I'm starting to find the littlest thing will piss me off... and i'm taking it out on DH and the cat and dog. I am getting really sick of being so bitchy all the time and am getting sick of being pregnant. I'm sure some of you are feeling the same way. I also feel like I can't complain because people just say "well imagine how tired your going to feel when baby arrives"... duh I know it's going to be worse but at least I dont have to go to work and will have the chance to nap at any time.


----------



## Glowstar

A quick R&R from me :nope:

Mitch - :hugs: and :growlmad: for shitty MW!! ask for another one next time!

MrsCrow - :hugs::hugs:

WT - :happydance: for being discharged :happydance:

Can't remember what anyone else said now :blush: but I have read it all :winkwink: scan for me tomorrow and also asked for reduced hours at work for the next week or so as I am struggling....so exhausted with not sleeping and working full-time :sleep::cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies....I feel alot calmer about the situation now and hopefully will not see her again. I will be mentioning something to my usual midwife in 2 weeks and PROPERLY discussing the birthing plan. 

I am interested in the cutting of cord and water birth side of it too. We were discussing in NCT generally about cord cutting and she said that there has been some good research into the benefits of delaying for 5-10 mins (approx until it stops pulsating) - means baby gets good blood volume from birth. So thats what I wrote in plan....she just poo poo'ed it saying well cord can pulsate for 40 minutes plus.....fine well I shall state only 5-10 minutes and take my chances that that gets the majority of blood head start for baby. I didnt say I wanted it there for 40 minutes anyway. Especially if water birth like Loo.....I dont want baby (or me) to get cold....Grrrrrr...maybe I am not so calm :haha:

WT - great news about your discharge today :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

A quick R&R from me :nope:

Mitch - :hugs: and :growlmad: for shitty MW!! ask for another one next time!

MrsCrow - :hugs::hugs:

WT - :happydance: for being discharged :happydance:

Can't remember what anyone else said now :blush: but I have read it all :winkwink: scan for me tomorrow and also asked for reduced hours at work for the next week or so as I am struggling....so exhausted with not sleeping and working full-time :sleep::cry:


----------



## newfielady

I know nothing of waterbirths or delayed cord cutting so I can't give an opinion. :shrug: You ladies do what's best for you. :)
Happy Birthday MsCrow. I posted it on face book too :)
:happydance: Do you *see* how many post we're at! :shock:


----------



## mitchnorm

21000+++++

we should get a prize!!!!:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh poop - so annoyed at myself. whilst at the hospital the NHS tv advertised some website which provides opportunities to work from home etc.... was called SOMETHING like 'watchyourbabygrow' ... but of course i didnt write it down and now i cant find it :(

In regards to cord cutting - i was told about 10-15 mins after birth is ideal? i *think* i was also told that cord would be cut when out of pool.... but missy will be able to tell us for sure. There is something creepy about getting out of a pool and walking over to a bed with a cord hanging out of me....... ew. 

glow - im not suprised youve asked for shorter hours hun :hugs:

Ive got 2 weeks and a half left of work and am now doing a mental countdown!!! LOL


----------



## emera35

FT, :haha: the cord won't be hanging out of you! :rofl: they aren't as long as you might imagine ;) when I had Roh on my chest he was more like on my chest/tummy and the cord was tight! To be honest you want to have it clamped when the cord goes white, I think, which is when all the blood has gone through it. For me it took about 15-20 mins, although it may have been a little sooner the MW took the chance to write up some stuff in my notes, so she wasn't constantly checking, and I wasn't counting. 5 mins will seem like a very very short time once you are holding your baby anyway, so don't get too hung up about the exact length of time, I'd just say that the cord should absolutely not be clamped or cut until you say to do it. That way you can just go with the flow and have it done when you feel you want to. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

emera, so your saying the cord wont be like how ive imagined it? (demonstrated by my drawing)

:rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Oh FT, you're so artistic. :D (P.S That's how I pictured it too lol)


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> emera, so your saying the cord wont be like how ive imagined it? (demonstrated by my drawing)
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That's the best drawing ever!! You look very pleased with yourself! And non you won't be tripping over it like some crazy horror film entrails special effects prop! :haha:
I was pretty surprised I have to say, when I tried to move Roh further up to give him a kiss and couldn't! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh right - you see i dont know much about the cord as its the part which makes me faint! When ever they go to show it on OBEM i shut my eyes :haha: so i just thought it was real long and gross and i may not be able to walk with it hanging there!

Newfie - glad i wasnt alone LOL

thanks for explaining though emera :hugs:

PS. check out my cartoon babys 'fro! Oh yeah!


----------



## newfielady

Okay, bit of grossness now for you ladies. The past week or so I'm feeling really _wet_ down there, and when I go to the bathroom it's lots of discharge. It's kinda stringy and white. Anyone else getting this? Sorry if it's a little TMI.


----------



## emera35

FT I loved the 'fro too! :D

Newfie - yeah I get that too, icky! Its normal apparently.


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - my MW mentioned to me that if i get increased discharge in this part of pregnancy then to let her know. she didnt sound overly concerned and didnt extend on why, but apparently we are meant to? So i owuldnt worry -but just mention it at your next appt just to be sure? xxx

EDIT: just to add - everything i READ says its perfectly normal xxx i think MWs just like to know about ANY changes? (incase of labour signs etc maybe?)


----------



## mitchnorm

Such a pretty baby FT :haha::haha::haha:

I never thought it was THAT long!!! But still sounds like an effort to negotiate yourself out of the pool whilst holding the baby and trying not to drop it if its attached to you:wacko:


----------



## emera35

I still haven't gotten out of bed today! :blush: well, I went to the loo a few times, but otherwise, laaazzyyy! 

Been watching my bump go up and down a teeny bit, bumpy is doing lots of fetal breathing, could see her doing it on the scan, so cute, practicing away in there! :) Also, talking of 'fros bumpy has tons of hair! You could see it all there on the scan like a fluffy halo! Roh had quite a lot too, but it all fell out! Hope that doesn't happen with my girlie!


----------



## emera35

Mitch, I have to say, with how wobbly I felt after labour I wouldn't have wanted to try and move about whilst holding a baby right away. Ask your MW about details of the logistics of it all, how they'll get you out the pool etc so that you don't feel any nerves about it ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Mitch, I have to say, with how wobbly I felt after labour I wouldn't have wanted to try and move about whilst holding a baby right away. Ask your MW about details of the logistics of it all, how they'll get you out the pool etc so that you don't feel any nerves about it ;)

Mmmmm I was thinking that exact same thing....and if baby still attached it would be a logistically nightmare for someone else to hold her whilst I climb out :wacko::wacko:

Guess we maybe stay put for a while....they best get some more hot water in :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - our babys practise breathing in there? i freaked out last night when i had rhythmic movement which i KNEW wasnt hiccups - so maybe that was it? Oh there is sooo much i dont know :nope:

I LOVE that your little girl has hair :) and that roh did too. shame it usually falls out though.... but baldy babies ARE quite funny :) I was a baldy baby before acquiring my 'fro which was the bane of my mothers life until i was 3 and the curls dropped :haha:

Mitch - im sure the pool would be kept to a warm temp anyway :) Missy is prob gonna come on later and be like :saywhat: about everything weve discussed!!!

I feel like such a dunce!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## emera35

The pools at hospitals and birthing centres are heated, so I doubt it would be a huge issue to stay in there a little while. I know they usually say to keep the baby in the water, as its set to body temp :thumbup: I'm sure if you wanted to get out it would be perfectly possible to do so with a baby attached, although it could be one of those fun comedy memories you take home with you! :haha:
Just to point out, at the point in time after you've had the baby, you will have zero dignity left, and won't really care what sort of odd things happen whilst you have all your bits out and trying to climb over stuff etc. :haha: the adrenalin and total elation will just make you giggle a lot ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

ive just eaten 600 calories of crisps........ :blush: 

thanks for advice emera and im sure your right about all dignity going tout the window LOL!!!

arghhhhhh its still bothering me that my mum said she isnt keen on the name 'sophia' (without knowing thats what weve chosen).... i knowwwwww it shouldnt matter; but i at least wanted my own mum to like our name choice :dohh:


----------



## emera35

FT she'll love it if its her granddaughter's name! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

I shouldnt worry about what your mum thinks about your name choice....I have randomly thrown in ones that we have chosen into conversations with my parents with nonplus reactions....not very keen at all......BUT...when associated with their beautiful new grandchild they wont care what it is called.

As long as you both love it and are 100% and it comes across that way to them....they will not ever disagree:thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I can possibly beat you on the calorie intake today. Just baked a batch of 15 raisin & oat biscuits, and eaten half of them. I deliberately halved the recipe so I couldn't eat 30, oops! This is on top of 5 jaffa cakes (plus breakfast and lunch).

And i'm the same with my mum liking the name. We've deliberately kept quiet, but at the weekend my family were mentioning names. Fortunately they didn't name any we like too much as I know her opinion will sway mine!

WT - hooray for being discharged!!


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - I can possibly beat you on the calorie intake today. Just baked a batch of 15 raisin & oat biscuits, and eaten half of them. I deliberately halved the recipe so I couldn't eat 30, oops! This is on top of 5 jaffa cakes (plus breakfast and lunch).

This makes me feel a little better LOL :hugs: but i wont even start to tell you what ELSE ive eaten :haha: those biscuits sound good.... wish i had some :(

thanks emera and mitch :hugs: we DOOOO love the name.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies

Just needed to post as my Secret Stork came yesterday - so excited!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'd had a rubbish night's sleep and was feeling pretty blurgh knowing that I was going to the doctors for some liquid to help with a little blockage, cough, constipation :blush: (damn you mega iron pills!!) when there was a knock at the door...there was a fabulous big parcel from my Secret Stork!!! 

Thank-you SOOOOOOOOOO much lovely laddie, it's BRILLIANT!!!!!!! :kiss::hugs::flower: (pics below) 

I haven't had chance to catchup on the rest of your amusing chatter so will do so now and post again more personally a little later. 

Also pics below taken today at 35wks 3 days (after a lovely lunch with sis-in-law and mum-in-law at local pub so some of bump could possibly be gorgeous fresh granary bread and cheese...:haha:)

Lots love xxx
 



Attached Files:







Secret Stork pressie!!.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 14









Gorgeous booties & mittens - Secret Stork.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 14









35 and 3 days!.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8









35 and 3 days -left.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mitchnorm

I need to get some decent food in this house :nope:

I have had 2 bowls of Crunchy Nut Cornflakes, 2 ginger biscuits, 1 bag of Sunbite low fat crisps, 1 bowl of noodles (low fat!!!:haha:), banana and some vanilla and maple syrup smoothie. 

Not exactly a rounded diet :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

nicnak - wow they are gorgeous! I just love the little booties :dance: and lovely bump update! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Fab SS nicnak....they look homemade too, thats so lovely. I wish I wsa that talented to make something for my partner :blush:

Great bumpage too :happydance:

Oh and also.....are we meant to stop gaining so much weight from now on? Bit worried as I am right on the edge of the total weight gain I had in mind for this pregnancy


----------



## MissyBlaze

OK so with the third stage in the pool it REALLY depends on your midwife.

In one place I worked the midwives tended to be a bit jumpy about it and once the baby was out they'd ask you to get out of the pool and onto the bed to deliver the placenta. However you can just sit and chill. Baby won't get cold if it's skin to skin with you (i'd also wrap a towel round it's back) and if the water is warm enough (they usually heat the pool up for second stage anyway so that the baby can stay warm. 

In another place they'd let you sit in the pool and wait to see what happened (this is what i'm going to do as a mama and a midwife). 

The cords REALLY vary in length, emera sounds like yours was short. Basically they're usually long enough to get the baby up to your chest and to smooch it, they tend not to hang down but some do (not like your pic though FT haha)

Gwetting out of the pool with baby still attachd is fine. It's a bit more tricky but not majorly. You just need someone to help you, and there will be tons of them! 

When I had the discussion with my MW about my HB she went onto the part about third stage and just said "so, third stage, physiological in the pool with delayed cord clamping?" I was fully expecting to have to fight for it but i guess some midwives are up for it. Depends on their experience i guess. 

None of these are silly questions by the way!


----------



## firsttimer1

> Oh and also.....are we meant to stop gaining so much weight from now on? Bit worried as I am right on the edge of the total weight gain I had in mind for this pregnancy

doesnt seem to be any ''rules'' now hun.... some women continue putting on at same rate, some actually lose weight? Im already 2pounds over what i wanted to be! BOO!!!!

EDIT: thanks for advice missy xxx


----------



## emera35

Thanks Missy! Knew my cord was short-ish I think I remember the MW commenting, I knew they could vary, but figured not by feet! :haha: 

Also thanks again for the advice last night, the MW I spoke to today said exactly the same as you, and has sorted everything for friday. :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Nicnak love the SS :flower: and super bump! :D

I've only eaten a bowl of cornflakes so far today :blush: although to be fair I'm STILL in bed, so I doubt I'm burning many calories :haha: really want a milkshake though!


----------



## citymouse

Had so much to say, forgot it all... 

WT, yay for being discharged! Are you on any kind of bed rest at home?

Mitch, that sucks about that mw. Some doctor-types get total god complexes. (Not Missy,of course!) I've even met vets like that (not Waula, of course! :rofl: )

Hurray for more SS! Those booties are wonderful!

I'll have to catch up more later, because I just realized I can't plan to leave for my 9:15 checkup at 9:15. :dohh: Imagine that.

PS - FT, your self-portrait is lovely. I admire you for the bravely honest portrayal of your tiny arm.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks Missy - so in my birthing plan I can state that I want a delayed cord clamping until I say so....I dont have to state a time exactly? I know obviously that they will clamp and cut earlier if any problems / bleeding etc


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy- i try to be honest in my self portraits, its very important to me. So thank you for noticing :winkwink:

whoever mentioned cornflakes just then.... thanks alot... honey nut here i come..... :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, meant to ask--do you do cord blood banking in the UK/Canada/Australia?

Trying to weigh that against delayed cord clamping.


----------



## emera35

City yes you can do cord blood banking, but its not really common here in the UK. We don't really receive any information on it antenatally, so its not well known about. 

Sent OH out for cake and ingreidients for a serious milkshake! :D I'm going to make a Chilli I think :)


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - I mentioned I had 2 bowls of crunchy nut cornflakes....ooops sorry

Emera - hubby out at cinema and dinner with a mate.....so dinner for one for me :nope:.....mmmm spag bol I think


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks mitch :( im now STUFFED at least lol.

im making a homemade risotto tonight.... felt like a good idea when i bought the ingredients this morning.... not so much now. :nope:

just want to sleep.


----------



## mitchnorm

Afternoon nap is the way forward FT....I am just logging off now for my 1 hour nap....it hits the spot :thumbup:

Catch you all later.,......OBEM tonight!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh yes, OBEM, hooray!

I seem to get to 5pm and suddenly feel tired. After my moan yesterday though I actually got 4.5 hours uninterupted sleep between 1am and 5.30am last night - it was amazing! 2-3 hours is my usual, fortunately i have no problem dropping off each time I wake up but it's still annoying. i was so chuffed with myself when I woke at half 5 though!

Nic - lovely SS present! 

Boring old omelette for me tonight - probably a good thing given the number of biscuits i ate though. plus DH bought a big box of Milk Tray home last night for valentines. Forgotten how nice they were!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Nicnak - Love the SS gift! Those booties look like the ones I'm making for my lo. 

I need to post piccies of my knitted items... i've made a baby blanket and 2 pairs of booties so far. I'll try and get a picture tonight. Also, my mom has finished making the curtains for the nursery and she is coming over tonight to help me hang them. Can't wait, i'll post a picture for you all tomorrow.

Citymouse - Cord Blood Banking... its done here but I think it's quite costly. Plus, my doctor hasn't once mentioned it to us, so I think it's up to people to bring up the conversation if they are interested. I'd do it if it wouldnt cost so much.

FT - Love the picture lol. I usually close my eyes during those scenes on tv, I can easily watch the birth but the afterbirth stuff is too gross for my eyes lol.

Whoever mentioned Jaffa Cakes... oooohh I miss! We don't get them over here and I love them! We always stock up whenever we go to England to visit our family... I will have to get my mom to bring me some back when she goes to see her parents in the summer.


----------



## blessedmomma

hello laddies!

mitch- sorry about the bad appt!:hugs:

mrsc- i hope you have a great bday and get a chance to relax. i had two pregnancies in college and it was rough. was doing my own research to be published and of course went through stress of finals, etc. at 9 months pregnant. its stressful enough without adding anything. my heart goes out to you :wacko:

ft- looooooove the pic, you and baby are gorgeous :cloud9:

for literature im reading a book with my girls today and when we are finished we are gonna watch the movie. i didnt realise that the book is way below their educational levels, but oh well. we will probably get done with it within an hour :dohh: will be a fun day to watch the movie though!


----------



## waula

FT that picture has made my day. thank you!

Mitch - glad you're feeling a bit better - lemon drizzle went down VERY well with NCT ladies!

Missy - you are the best late-comer to this thread ever... Are you available for 12th March?? Could do with you up in Derby for a few weeks...:haha:

One of the NCT ladies has just left a questionnaire thing at mine re: birth plans so maybe I will do one after all...

WT - well done for escaping!!! :happydance:

Right, off to walk the dogs then onto making lots of chicken/ham pies for the freezer...

xxx


----------



## loolindley

Way to go FT making me pee with laughter at your pic!!!!! :rofl::rofl: It was kind of how I imagined it to be though!!!!! :haha: Also, don't worry about your name choice. When I told my Mum our chosen middle name she pulled a face and told me I COULD NOT call her grandchild that. A bit of convincing later, and they understand why we have chosen it. Bit like someone said, it's their grandchild and they will love it no matter what it is called :hugs:

Nicnak - fab ss pressie! I love it!

Missy - thanks for the pool advice. I'm seeing my midwife a week Fri (4 weeks between appointments - does that seem odd at this stage??), and we are writing my birthplan so I will ask her about the whole delayed cord cutting whilst being in the pool type thing.

Just made a bolognaise/chili for tea (not decided yet). I cant wait to get my own kitchen and start some proper cooking, you lads are making me so jealous talking about your kitchen ventures!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh yeah, my mum hates our girls name choice too, but i don't care. I love it and i'm sure she will grow to like it! 

No worries on the advice, just bear in mind that i'm still a student and am quite stupid. Plus I personally hate managed third stage so i'm really biased towards delayed cord clamping and physiological third stages!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Argh, two of my friends miscarried today, one at 8 weeks and one at 12 weeks... dunno if i should say anything to them (they're friends with each other too)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Missy - sorry about your two friends miscarrying today, I wouldn't know what to say to them either.

The rest of you must be off watching OBEM - this thread has been quiet for the last hour haha.


----------



## lauraclili

Not yet... OBEM isn't on for about another 1 and 3/4 but... I reckon they're all off eating!


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry to the ones with family that doesnt like the names you picked. really, you are the only ones that have to love the name though:flower:

my mom didnt like our oldest name, alyana- pronounced alee-anna. she tried to get me to change it and then wanted me to at least change the spelling. didnt change anything about it. we usually just call her aly anyways. she made such a fuss i didnt tell her what i was naming our second til she was born. then when i had her and told her it was felicia she said 'all the fuss over that?' when actually all the fuss was over not seeing that crappy look on her face and defending the name we picked for months. she still pronounces her name funny, not sure why. she probably doesnt even remember doing all that. im not sure if she has liked any of the names we picked. for this one when i told her his name would be mason, she said it was a girls name?? anyways, i think if nothing else i have decided when my kids have kids- no matter what name they say im gonna fall in love with it. i dont want them to ever remember me making some funky face and telling them i dont like it. its forever the first response i remember my mom having about all my kids. not good.:nope:

edit: missy sorry to hear. i said a prayer for them


----------



## citymouse

Missy, so sorry for your friends. :(

Back from my checkup. All's fine. Doc told me to go ahead and take antibiotics. If I weren't pregnant I might wait, but as it's been six days since i started o feel sick, I don't want to have an infection grow out of it unchecked. I'm quite prone to sinus infections, so better safe than sorry. 

Seems like everyone around here is sick, though. I went and waited in the larger waiting area outside my doctor's office. I was shocked by the people blithely coughing or letting their kids cough in the smaller room. Get a clue! All they have to do is tell the nurse they're waiting outside and then there's no worry of getting somebody sick! Initially I waited outside to protect other preggies and then I realized how much better off I was out there alone. 

I haven't gained weight since 30 weeks. So naturally I stopped and got my self some McDonalds on the drive home!


----------



## lauraclili

Mouse - glad things went well with your appointment although I'm constantly amazed at how unaware people are at the Doctor's! 

I need to have a little rant... Sorry about this in advance! 

Anyway, just back from lovely night away with DH for Valentine's Day. It was nice although I'm going to have a small rant... 

The hotel I booked (and paid for) was lovely, as was the meal I booked (and paid for). And, for the record, it's not about the money but we have a shared account for things we take equal account for so this counts as a gift from me. (Ok, that makes it look like it's about the money! It's not!) He is directing a play at the moment and so we spent literally all our time walking around shops looking for costume stuff. This, I will admit is quite good fun but I was finding it really hard work and at one point I asked for a sit down and a cup of tea and he just walked off and said we could do it in an hour. In the end, I refused to do any more shopping until I'd had a sit down. 

Anyway, he didn't organise anything. No card, no anything. To be honest I'm really disappointed because I know he thinks that the trip away was a shared thing but I didn't get to do any of the things I wanted to do and I arranged everything. 

I'm feeling a bit pissed off about it but I don't know if I should say anything because I don't think he thinks he's done anything wrong. And, being honest, I did enjoy looking for all the bits and pieces but it feels like he has kind of taken advantage of that and hasn't made any effort because he either didn't think he needed to or was so focussed on what he was doing. He also spent most of dinner going over what we had bought that day.


----------



## lauraclili

I think maybe I'm just a pissed off preggo but we normally do something for each other so I'm confused and a little hurt. 

Needless to say, he didn't get any yesterday! (despite some pretty big hints! :rofl:)


----------



## emera35

Aww. Laura, sounds a bit disappointing on the OH front! From what you've said it sounds like he's really involved with this play and that was probably just taking up all his attention, to the point that he was so absorbed it didn't occur to him that maybe you might have things you wanted to do too? My OH can be really like that too, he gets soo focused on something that it excludes everything else, even when normally he'd be quite giving and thoughtful, if something really grabs him, i'm basically screwed until he can de-focus! :dohh: He should have at least bought you a treat or a bunch of flowers though, that's a bit naughty! And said thankyou for organising the trip away too! I'm sure he doesn't realise how put out you feel about it. Maybe you should gently tell him how he (inadvertantly) made you feel, so at least he's aware of it, incase it comes up later?


----------



## emera35

I made the most AMAZING milkshake! Milk, snickers, toffee crisp, malt powder and icecream with crushed maltesers on the top! Needless to say i feel horribly sick right now, but it was IMMENSE!!! :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- i hope you get better very soon! im sure i would take the antibiotics also just to make sure you and baby are ok :hugs: enjoy your mcdee's too. :happydance:

laura- i hope he realizes what he has done :nope: not good to piss off a pregnant woman.

i know everyone was already talking about it and i read it, but cant remember now. when is everyone starting 2 cups RLT and when to go to 3 cups? preggo brain :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

> No worries on the advice, just bear in mind that i'm still a student and am quite stupid.

missy - :rofl:



> Argh, two of my friends miscarried today, one at 8 weeks and one at 12 weeks... dunno if i should say anything to them (they're friends with each other too)

Oh no thats awful news. so did they not know that e'other was pregnant? It might be of comfort to them to depend on e'other.... so sad :(

Joanna - i was eating.... but nothing new there. 
Risotto was a success but wouldnt have made it without my first 3rd tri powernap! 



> I haven't gained weight since 30 weeks.

rashy - show off!!! :rofl:

Laura.... MEN!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera that sounds delicous!

sorry im no help blessed as im not drinking the RLT. Im sure someone will be along soon.

Im dreading tomorrow at work, i have a really akward client coming in and i know she is going to have a go at me, i havent done anything wrong but she is frustrated because she wants to get on and buy her house but there are problems with the title.... sigh. 

dont you just hate dreading going into work? normally i love me job


----------



## firsttimer1

> i know everyone was already talking about it and i read it, but cant remember now. when is everyone starting 2 cups RLT and when to go to 3 cups? preggo brain

My plan...

week 32 & 33 - one cup
week 34 & 35 - two cups
week 36 & 37 - three cups

or at least that was the proposed plan.... i enjoyed RLT so much that i went onto three cups at week 35 :blush:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh and whats the EPO rule? I bought some today in aldi, well cheap!


----------



## emera35

Blessed, due to the prem thing with Roh, i started with 1 cup a day at 36 weeks, but have gone straight up to 3 a day since 37 weeks, its yum! :) Which reminds me must have another cup and my EPO!

Missy, so sorry about your friends, its horrible news :( My closest friend locally was 6 weeks behind me and had a MMC at 11 weeks or so, i was really upset for her :( It was hard as we see alot of eachother, and i felt really guilty for a while. Of course, she told me not to be silly, and we talked alot about how she was feeling. She knows i've had losses so at least it wasn't too awkward for her to talk about with me. I find it really hard when something sad like that happens because i really want to "fix" people, if you know what i mean? My thoughts are with your friends :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Laura - id say something just because if you bottle it up it will end up coming out as a bigger argument later! He probably just didn't think, but won't realise unless you say something x


----------



## emera35

Oh, Missy, random question for you, don't know if you know the answer. When a baby starts with fetal breathing, is it then a constant thing, or do they just do it on and off? I only ask because bumpy doesn't seem to have stopped. My bump is breathing! :haha: Its going up and down a bit faster than i breathe, and when i hold my breath it keeps going. I've never had a baby this big in there, i'm finding it really amazing! :D


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! :kiss:

im at higher risk for preterm labor and i def have more BH when i drink it, but thinking it wont hurt to go to 2 cups now??? i read somewhere that it can possibly help with stopping hemorrhage after childbirth which im also higher risk for.


----------



## firsttimer1

Blessed, yeh i heard it should help with that and i dont see how two cups can do any harm. xxx

Missy - are you planning on inserting EPO ''down below''? If so, what the lady suggests on this thread seems to be standard doses:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...my-rlt-epo-plan-timings-dosages-opinions.html

Im only taking EPO orally and am doing the following (i started at 32 weeks):
weeks 32,33,34,35,36 - 1 EPO
week 37 - 2 EPO 
week 38 - 3 epo
(THIS IS BASED ON 1000MG CAPSULES)

edit: btw the ladies thread above - she used 500mg capsules, but everything ive read said to have a 1000mg capsule. Mine are actually 1300mg as i picked up the wrong ones!!! LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- i think they do it pretty constant. with my last pregnancy and this one i have had very low fluid so they do biophysical profile scans every week. they have to check for certain things and fetal breathing is one of them. in order for my LO to pass his biophysical profile she has to show she has seen him doing it.


----------



## lozza1uk

Blessed - I've noticed having BH more since starting the rlt although could be coincidence with just being further on! I think I'll stick to one cup and may up it next week. 

Missy - sorry about your friends, that sucks.

I've not noticed any fetal breathing! Just hiccups and don't get those too often. Baby's been wiggling loads though the last week, just wish I could tell what pointy bit is what!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks lozza! im pretty sure its the RLT. i even didnt take it a couple times just to see and i had less the next day. :flower:

i dont feel the fetal breathing either but i can see him do it on his scans. its supposed to be something they are doing right now if they are healthy. since they are checking my amniotic fluid levels she also waits for him to pee before measuring the fluid lol. its pretty funny to see his bladder all big and full, then little again. its kinda gross to know he just pee'd inside me. i guess i shouldnt be grossed out though, he is the sixth person to pee inside 
me :haha:


----------



## emera35

Lozza i've only noticed it because i had a scan yesterday and the sonographer showed me and explained it. Since then i've noticed i can see the little movement of her breathing from the outside. I've no clue if Roh ever did it i certainly didn't know about it if he did. I'm just finding it unbelievable cute that she's in there doing everything, peeing, and dreaming and drinking and breathing, the lot, amazing! Roh was 2 weeks old already at this point, i had him home and everything, so having a baby that size inside feels very weird to me!

Thanks Blessed, i wasn't sure if it was like with hiccups that they just practice breathe on and off, but it kind of makes sense for it to be constant once they start :)


----------



## emera35

blessedmomma said:


> i guess i shouldnt be grossed out though, he is the sixth person to pee inside
> me :haha:

:rofl: Blessed that just sounds sooo wrong! :lol: Its sort of gross, but then i guess its all the same stuff he's drinking, so its not really pee.....


----------



## blessedmomma

emera35 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> i guess i shouldnt be grossed out though, he is the sixth person to pee inside
> me :haha:
> 
> :rofl: Blessed that just sounds sooo wrong! :lol: Its sort of gross, but then i guess its all the same stuff he's drinking, so its not really pee.....Click to expand...

it does sound wrong, doesnt it!!! i read about it and it didnt really seem gross, i think its just seeing him do it and the sonographer saying ok, he has pee'd lets measure the fluid. its just knowing that baby pee is just then floating around :rofl: im glad he is doing it though since low fluid can be a result of bladder or kidney problems. at least his plumbing is working!:haha:

at my last scan the sonographer said the practice breathing helps prepare their lungs for when they are born. i havent ever researched it and it wasnt my OB who told me that so not sure how true that is


----------



## lozza1uk

My friend who is due on Sunday has just texted me to say she had a baby boy today!!!! We're 3 weeks apart so this suddenly seems very real! Arrgh!


----------



## emera35

Well i guess the practice breathing is good, its exercising the muscles in the lungs/chest etc. so its bound to help. I never even knew about it before, i thought they just hiccuped, and i knew that was meant to be to help warm up the muscles for breathing. Its all so clever and amazing, these little miracles we are given! :baby:


----------



## emera35

Ooh, Lozza, congratulations to your friend, how exciting, you'll have babies soo close in age! :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

amen emera!

lozza- how awesome! my SIL is due a week after me and we are so excited to be having little cousins so close together :)


----------



## mitchnorm

This Clipper rlt is much nicer than holland and barrett one....bit sweeter actually.

Laura - i would say something to hubby...best to.clear the air. He was probably just being a guy and thinking it was a joint thing :dohh:

Started my epo today...one capsule....will up to 2 capsules next week. On 2 x rlt a day at the moment. 

Obem on so i am distracted....sorry ladies x

Oooh congrats to.your friend lozza...exciting eh


----------



## emera35

Watching OBEM too Mitch ;)


----------



## emera35

Laughing at the lady with the twins OH, he looks horrified or terrified at everything she says! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Sorry, FT, it was really more about the McDs than the weight. I'm sure I would have gained more if I hadn't been sick and tired for a week. Plus we never seem to have food in the house... that will do wonders to keep you from overeating. :haha:

Laura, I think men are just clueless sometimes. They take things for granted in a way that women never would. My DH, for instance, NEVER does little things around the house. He just doesn't even seem to notice that they need to be done. Even if I'm sick and say, "I'm not going to empty the dishwasher because I'm sick," he'll just let the clean dishes sit until I'm well enough to empty them. If I want something done, I have to really specifically say, "Because of XYZ, I really need your help with [very specific description of task]." And the same applies all the way up the food chain of tasks.

I guess what I'm saying is, he was probably completely wrapped up in the shopping. And men's brains only do one thing at a time. So if he stopped to think about it, he would probably be very grateful to you for doing all the planning. 

My DH, for instance, came home from work, and as we were settling into the kitchen to make dinner, he got a call from a guy he works with. He even answered the phone, "Happy Valentine's Day." Then proceeded to make small talk for like 20 minutes. I wouldn't begrudge a real work call, but when they got to the point where they were talking about ME, I started miming "HANG UP!" very clearly. But that was two clueless men working as a team... I didn't stand a chance. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

LOVING obem :flower: will be back on here afterwards :)


----------



## emera35

Wow, that twin birth was just amazing! :shock:


----------



## mitchnorm

She did really well :flower:

A less traumatic episode this week :thumbup:

Anyone know why the birthing midwife didnt get back in pool to have baby?


----------



## emera35

She had merconium in the waters, so there was chance the baby was in distress. I'm surprised they weren't constantly monitoring her to be honest. I think if you have merconium then they keep you out of the pool for monitoring as the risks go up.


----------



## firsttimer1

i realllllllllllly enjoyed it tonight and i shed a little tear... was better then last few episodes i think.

and now im catching up on masterchef!!! :dance: (no one mention anything about it LOL)

am i the only one who hasnt noticed BH increse since starting RLT?


----------



## emera35

The lady having the twins was amazing! I can't believe she just said "you really have to stop doing that" i'd have been screaming blue murder if anyone had put their hand that far up! :shock: She's a total heroine in my eyes! She was tiny too, i've no clue how those babies fit in her!


----------



## emera35

On to Masterchef for me too! :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaah must have missed the meconium being mentioned

No increase i bh over here ft....in fact i rarely (if ever) get them.....sometimes belly hardens when i over do it

Right hubby still out so i am heading to bed to get a head start off to sleep....apparently i am really restless in bed these days....hopefully i'll be fast asleep when he gets back and not keep him awake.

Grrrr just heard that mortgage rates may not significantly increase in the next 5 years....:growlmad:serves me right for fixing my mortgage....poop!!! Sorry off topic there.....everyone else cashes in on the low rates :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

we are fixed in too mitch for two more years - BOOOOOOOO x sleep well hun x

emera - soooo much good looking food on this MC.... yum! x


----------



## lauraclili

My variable rate is great but I still wake myself up at night worrying in case it skyrockets! I remember the 80s when my parents couldn't afford our house :( 

OBEM was brilliant tonight! :happydance: 

Right, I'm off to get some sleep but I'm giving DH the bed! 

x


----------



## emera35

We are on a variable repayment mortgage so that's music to my ears Mitch, sorry! We shopped about for a fixed rate one but nothing could beat what we have with current interest rates! If they go up by a couple of % then we'd have to move and fast!


----------



## emera35

Hah just realised I must look nuts, posting on my phone whilst watching Masterchef on my laptop whilst having a bath! :haha: Maybe I should go get a roast dinner to eat in here a la Last of the Summer Wine! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

TV here is pretty bad ~ Even with Foxtel (like Sky):dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Emera, sounds like you're cramming everything in before baby arrives. Don't drop your electronics in the tub, please.


----------



## crowned

Haven't caught up yet, but I wanted to update you lads on what's been going on.
Last night at 9:30pm I started experiencing regular contractions. I kept track of them for a while, then called my midwife who told me to come in for an assessment. At 11:30pm we arrived at the hospital and were told that I had dilated 3 cm and was experiencing preterm labour. We stayed overnight and they managed to slow the contractions. I have been kept in for observation today, and will be assessed in the morning to decide if things have progressed at all and whether I need to stay in the hospital or can return home to rest there. The good news is that baby has turned head-down, and is no longer breech, which we are very thankful for, as we would have had to go to an immediate C-section upon our arrival last night if the baby had continued to be breech. We are just praying that the things will continue to remain calm and that I will be able to go home soon. We would like this baby to hang on for two more weeks at which point I will be 37 weeks and full term. 

So I'm in the hospital for now, but DH bought me 24 hours of wireless internet, so I can gab with you lads! :happydance::happydance:

Off to read what you all have been up to!


----------



## citymouse

Oh my gosh, Crowned! Glad you're settled in the hospital and everything is looking stable. You've got a nice, fat 35-weeker in there so there's no crisis, but definitely crossing fingers that your baby stays put until full-term! 

Do they give you steroid shots at this point?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Crowned- I hope LO stays put for you!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks for all the advice last night ladies, baby has been moving much more today so I assume he was just tired! AFM I'm feeling rubbish today.. I feel hot and sick and I have a head ache! I'm totally over being pregnant.. Lucky I don't have too much longer left. Also it's my brothers birthday today and were going out for dinner but I can't be bothered trying to dress up :( nothing fits and I just don't have the energy.. Sorry about the sooky rant!!!


----------



## crowned

No steroid shots at this point, as baby's lungs are well-enough developed. Had antibiotics for Group B Strep just in case though, as preemies are prone to infection. Everything seems to have calmed down, so I'm hoping if I get through tonight I can go home in the morning.


----------



## Skadi

Good luck with keeping your LO in! Even if not 35 weeks is far enough along you wouldn't have a very long nicu stay anyway.


----------



## KellyC75

fingers crossed for you crowned :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya crowned - just spotted your post....hope everythings ok....sorry i wasnt awake to gab with you for 24 hours. Bet you and bubs are getting some well earned rest now. I agree with the others...it would be great to hang on to lo for another couple of weeks but they'd be strobg enough now. Scary though eh....sendin:hugs: and hope you can come home very soon

Morning all.....i am awake, baby is asleep.... Facing another dull day of working from home.....it sucks. Tomorrow off though for hair appt and pedicure (gave up reaching toes).


----------



## waula

crowned - hope all is going ok with you :hugs: and glad you're in the right place!!! xxx

OBEM - much better last night I agree...wowzers to the twin lads!!!! amazing. 

AFM - baby seems to have switched sides from yesterday morning (from back on right to back on left) and really haven't had much movement in past 24 hrs. Maybe 5-6 little flutters which is really abnormal for me - normally get 10 big kicks by 9am... I have phoned the hospital and they said have some food, monitor at home for 2hrs and then let them know if still no more kicks. So somehow that has allowed me to eat crumble for breakfast...! Also been having pretty much constant braxton hicks and low down period pains...hmmm...i'm going to have my crumble and pack my hospital bag!!!!!

Hope all you lads are ok...

xxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned - Keep your legs crossed and hold that baby in! Although as everyone says 35 weeks is pretty good. Hope you get to go home this morning.

I had 3 painful BH in the middle of the night, started to think they were contractions but know they weren't. Expecting the real thing to be painful as even these made me wince a bit!

Think I might ask my boss today if I can finish next friday, so 3 days earlier. Friend having the baby 4 days early has freaked me a bit, I was so convinced we'd both be late!


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - ha ha....i knew somethibg would get you packing that hospital bag soon. Seriously though....hope everythings ok x x

yeah for finishing earlier lozza...its the way forward.

Right i have to get up, am starving.

Another nct lady had her baby this morning.....yellow turned pink. Was induced monday and only had her 5am this morning. She was just over 39 weeks but had GD so hence the induction....a great 7.5lbs


----------



## Nicnak282

Crowned - hope that bubba stays put hon! Take good care and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs: 

Waula - hope the crumble for brekkie does the trick hon and bubba starts dancing for you very soon!!! :hugs: 

Morning all other laddies :thumbup: 

Had another crap nights sleep and eventually got up and read/ snoozed on sofa around 4.45am. Think I'm gonna head back to bed soon but am hungry but feel sicky...and wishing I had some settling crumble to send me off to sleep!! Had some sharp BH's in the night too - am defo getting hospital bag finished off this week... 

Have a great day lovelies xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

Crowned, I hope your baby stays cooking a little longer! X 

Waula, I hope the crumble works wonders for you! 

AFM, I'm off in a bit to go and clear out a house. We're moving in a while but we've inherited it and it's yucky!


----------



## emera35

Crowned big :hugs: I hope you and bubs are getting some rest. Roh was born at 35 weeks and we didn't even have to go near NICU so if things do progress, trust you will both be fine! :hugs: Keep cooking in there a few more weeks though mini-Crowned!! :baby:

Waula, hope baby enjoyed the creumble brekkie and ggets to dancing! ;)

Well, we had planned to go out to the zoo today, I was going to get the bus to cut down the walking. Anyway just had a call from the MWs asking if they could move my home visit to today at 10.30am. I now feel the desperate urge to clean the house! :haha:

I had constant backache and period pains in the night, and a few contractions good enough to wake me up! Hmm, maybe things are warming up? Wait for the homebirth to get signed off bumpy, we are so close!!! ;)


----------



## loolindley

Emera - That milkshake sounds AWESOME!!! When at festivals I always ditch the cider for a couple of hours and go to the real chocolate bar milkshake stand. They are lush!!! My favourite is dime bar I think!!!! YUMMY!

Cupcake - :blush: Are you sure you are not my solicitor????:blush: Note to self - be nice to solicitors and their associated staff :blush:

Crowned - :hugs: I really hope that the baby stays put for a bit longer, but like rashy says, even if it does decide to make an appearence then it is pretty much geared up for the outside world, and I'm sure will be fine. Great news about it not being breech anymore though. Keep in touch. xxx

Waula - EEK!!!! Get that bag packed!!!! Mine has been the same. All week it has been lying the same position as yours, then yesterday turned so the back was on my left, and this morning it's moved again so it's back is right down the middle of my tummy. I'm not feeling loads of movement, but I guess it's legs are towards my back. Good luck honey. I hope the crumble does the trick :hugs:

AFM - the film was fab last night. Lovely! Was so nice to get out and have some time with Al too. I miss him!!!!! We didnt get home until midnight, which is waaaaaaayyyyyyyyy past my bedtime.

I've got fat camp this morning...will update you when I get home.

Bit worried about MsCrow. I hope she had a good birthday and is ok.


----------



## Glowstar

Morning gorgeous gals!!!

Crowned - hope you and LO are OK? but like everyone said...baby will be just fine if born now :hugs:

Bump Twinny = Waula - hope that little man gets moving...if not you are totally doing the right thing going to get checked over :hugs:

Too much else to read from yesterday :wacko:

Home birth stories is on Home & Health if anyone fancies watching it :thumbup:

I'm still choked with the cold :nope: and have asked work to reduced my hours from tomorrow...so I am only working 8.30am - 2.30pm and working an extra day so finishing 24th Feb :thumbup:

We took the girls to watch Woman in Black last night....it was pretty good and fairly scarey :shock: bumpy moved all the way through! 

Well I have my scan at 11.00am so let's see what position bump is in...think head down at the moment, everyone keeps saying bump looks lower. I won;t be a giant baby carrying vessel like Loo though :haha::winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera - fingers crossed for a home birth sign off today!

Glow - good luck for your scan today!

Waula - hope the crumble has the desired effect. Could you please do some baking/cooking for the rest of us and post it round?!


----------



## waula

It would appear that crumble (with custard of course) plus orange juice plus bath seems to be the way to wake up the baby!!!! Phew!!! He's moved back across too which is very reassuring - he was definitely kicking my boobs in the bath - not sure if that means my bump is high or my boobs are low!!!!! :haha: :blush:

Thanks for the kind words lads - proper panic isn't it... DH was convinced labour was starting which he can't bloody wait for - I was less excited!!!! Purely because I haven't bought my enormous pants from Primark yet (yes, yes, thats now todays job!)...

Glowie - hope all goes well with the scan and good news on cutting back the hours - great idea... :hugs:

Lozza - its scary when people you know start popping early isn't it!! It was one of the reasons I left when I did - a friend stopped at 37 weeks and gave birth 2 days later. Eeek!!!

Emera - hope all goes well with HV this morning - I know what you mean about cleaning - I will be exactly the same!!!! And i'm sure they see some proper sights so don't stress/do too much please!!! xxx

xxx


----------



## waula

PS to continue the glutinous food morning - my best friend just popped round with an awesome tin of sweets (shrimps and foam bananas). She knows how to make a pregnant lady very happy...nom nom... no rest for baby today - have some more sugar!!! xxx


----------



## MsCrow

I'm here Loo and getting there. Thanks for thinking about me.

Crowned, you're in my thoughts, I really hope the contractions calm down and you can be allowed home to take it easy. Have they said what is likely to be the next step?

Lozza, I hear you on the painful BH. I've not had any (obvious) ones until last week when I woke up in a lot of pain. Turning over seemed to help to relieve them.

Laura, I'm sorry about your night away, I can imagine it's far from how you anticipated it. Please do talk to your OH, I agree, he'll have been mentally floating off in theatre land but it would be nice if he realised and did something for you. 

Wouldluv, so glad to hear your baby is moving about as normal again. I'd agree, I feel movements, long and slow ones, much more now though my MW pointed out I don't have a lot of amniotic fluid so will anyway I guess.

Well yesterday was mixed. Woke up alone in the house as MrC had gone to work and we'd not been speaking. The occasions my meltdowns mean I hit rock bottom, I can be pretty difficult. But still. Cried at HSBC wanting to charge me £16. I have to laugh now, the Indian call centre lady got all worried, took the charge off and predicted a beautiful and happy year ahead. Honestly, I was a mess and she, some far off and freaked out stranger was quite sweet.

Went to the photohoot in a quiet mood. The photographer was lovely and we just worked on naked images, black and white using a lot of light and shadow so shall be interested to see what come out. I really liked her and it was worth doing. 

In the meantime work were emailing suggesting I borrow the work laptop....nothing about acknowledging how unattainable the project is at this stage. I emailed back and gently said "sod off" as I had to move onto other priorities. I've decided to propose they get me in for 5 contacts days (there's money in the budget) to complete it. They take it or leave it. I realise I've been far too negotiable with them and they've done nothing to help me, instead leaving a tonne of pressure for me to deal with.

I met a good friend for tea and cake which was soul nourishing to be honest. She said my 4 main girlfriends have been talking and would I mind being thrown a baby shower? To which I promptly had a bit of a cry. So that will happen in early March.

MrC and I had a long and initially depressing talk when he got home. We worked things out eventually and went out to dinner which was lovely. Having gotten ready I came downstairs to my favourite present....jewellery from a loved designer, which got opened at the restaurant. Little pink/gold heart earrings. 

Well today I move onto the PhD for a bit, I need to clear it before the baby comes and one examiner is there to support me. Whether I do anymore of the contract depends on how I feel. I'll write the take it or leave it proposal and suggest it at my final meeting.

Thanks for the concern and for reading this far. Your thoughts were much appreciated.


----------



## waula

MsCrow :hugs: and so glad you gently told them to sod off...exactly what was needed...i like the call centre ladies thoughts...a beautiful and happy year indeed...xxxx


----------



## pristock230

Hi Ladies - just wanted to check in to say that I hope everyone is well

We will lay my OH to rest today, Monday was his birthday and Tuesday was V-Day, needless to say it's been rough but my 6 year old is keeping me calm and busy. My little boy on the inside is doing well as they gave me an Ultrasound just to check everything and everything is going as planned, I see the Midwife early next week to re check to ensure that I am still on track.

I miss you all and I thank you for your continued prayers & thoughts


----------



## waula

Pristock - words can't express how much we're all thinking of you...I hope today is manageable for you and your little ones will give you the comfort you need. Be kind to yourself and know we're always here...xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Thank you so much for popping by to update us Pristock. We're all thinking about you and hoping for the best as it can be right now. Glad to hear the baby is all ok. Sending love and strength. x


----------



## mitchnorm

Pristock......my thoughts and prays are with you today.....i hope everything goes as smoothly as possible and your little girl gives you the strength you need today:hugs:

Thank you for stopping by to update us....and great news that your baby boy is doing soooo well....:flower:


----------



## lozza1uk

Pristock -big :hugs: Hope today goes OK. Thinking of you and your family x

Crow - :hugs: 

Waula :happydance: for a wiggly baby again!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mscrow - glad you had a nice birthday in the end and i hope you find a solution at work that doesnt leave you stressed. Please relax and enjoy the last few weeks of total freedom....:hugs:....your health matters......work/projects can wait:winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Crowned -* WOW i hope you are ok hunni and pray your bubs can hold on till week37... but if not, they are coming becasue THEY are ready and everything will be fine :hugs: Wow.... im soooo excited for you :dance:

*Wudluv* - happy 36 weeks! :)

*waula - *oh gosh its all going on today isnt it lol, kp us updated please! EDIT: ah brilliant, so baby was just being lazy :haha: and clearly loves crumble :haha:
*
Mitch -* i feel like everyone is having early labour signs other than us... LOL

*Glowie -* i REALLLLLY want to see 'Women in Black'. Ive seen the west end / tour show about 3 or 4 times - i loved it. So scary :dance: Might talk DH into it soon for a date night :winkwink:
*
Crow* - firstly :hugs: Secondly, your photos sound like they are going to be AMAZING. i wish i was brave enough to do it! Thirdly, well done for standing up for yourself at work. Right thing to do. 

*Pristock - * we are ALL always thinking of you hunni and will always be here if you need us xxxx i will say a prayer for your OH and all of you and yours today xxxx we miss you xxx

*secret stork*..... convinced mine must have been lost on post..... gaaaaaaaaaaah. im soooo gutted :( i guess i will give it till monday and then re-buy it. im just annoyed as had it ready ages ago :cry: so im so sorry that someone is prob going to get theirs late :cry:

*AFM...* well i was talking to my DH tonight and we have decided that i should finally set up my own website selling health care E-learning which is actually interactive and has some depth to it. He designs websites etc so it seems to be the way forward. So im prob going to write some courses today. But i just feel too URGH to get motivated atm. 

I feel ready to meet LO to be honest. Im done feeling like a whale on steroids.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - i sent mine 2 weeks ago now and it should have arrived too......seems like there is no sign though :cry:....not sure what to do:shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Ft - i sent mine 2 weeks ago now and it should have arrived too......seems like there is no sign though ....not sure what to do

ah ok - well maybe we should both hang on until monday then as it may well be that post was delayed due to snow?

I hope so!!!

Can then decide on monday what to do.... nightmare :grr:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch/FT - can you PM Joanna and just check you haven't missed a post where your gift arrived?


----------



## firsttimer1

yeh will do lozza - pretty sure ive not missed it tho. BOO! anyway. so much for my course writing. i just cant be bothered :dohh: but during my hunt for one of my work folders i DID find a full back of ginger nut biscuits. score.


----------



## mitchnorm

Is anyone else going through what they have bought for baby and have a feeling they have forgotten something really important???? I am sure we are missing some critical items....or maybe I am just have shopping withdrawal symptoms after being ultra prepared early on......

Have identified the need for a baby bath, bath grooming kit and some more muslins....even after shower I think we only have 6-7 of them....

Kiddicare here I come......or Amazon....or Mothercare (any sign of any more money off discount voucher codes ladies??)


----------



## firsttimer1

Not yet.... but mothercare have a playmat that i want so going to look for codes now... if you find any post them here - will do same :winkwink:

and yeh i think i only have 8 muslins! thing is, i didnt want to buy anything else incase we get baby gifts... i know that sounds bad!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Mitch, I'm missing loads probably. Off the top of my head:
- Changing mat
- Muslins
- Bedding and family cot (to be delivered in March)
- More washable wipes
- Nappy pail
- Bits for my breast pump
- Couple more hooded towels
- Breast pads and more surfboards


----------



## mitchnorm

Glad its not just me then.....I may go and buying a couple of extra bits and bobs.....

FT - yeah I think we will get gifts and stuff but as soon as people know the sex, they tend to get clothes etc rather than practical (boring) bits like baths, sheets etc

I have no sheets for cotbed but figure no urgency for those anyway


----------



## Nicnak282

Yep any mothercare 9or that ilk!) codes gratefully received laddies!! :thumbup: Have remembered that we're lacking a baby bath and have no clue what type I want...any suggestions???

Pristock - huge love and thoughts coming your way today. You're such a strong lady, hope today goes as well as it can :hugs: xx

MsCrow - glad you managed to have a good birthday hon. Remember, please try and be kind to yourself in the coming weeks/ months and HUGE well done on telling work to quietly sod off...it was the right thing to do - you have different priorities now :thumbup: xx


----------



## Nicnak282

Oh yeah...prob need more 'surfboards' too...am a little in denial about that tho... :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> Oh yeah...prob need more 'surfboards' too...am a little in denial about that tho... :haha:

I bought 5 packs of 10 surfboards and am taking 2 packs to hospital. At my shower the two girls who are aready mums said 'oooooh you will need more than that' and then cackled....I hate that!!!!!!!! I sort of said yes I imagine that I MIGHT but I dont want to cram my cupboard full of them and will get more as and when I need......:growlmad:


----------



## lozza1uk

I bought surfboards at the weekend. 20 huge ones (2 packs), and a pack of 12 slim ones. That's probably not enough but it will last a couple of days, then i'll send my mum to the shop as she'll hopefully be here for a few days!
I'm also missing nappy sacks, hooded towels (not a necessity but i don't really have any spare normal towels at home) and who knows what else. Hopefully i'll pop and see my friend in a few days and check what she's used in the first few days!

Re a bath, i wasn't going to bother but have been lent one. It still looks huge compared to a baby. I was going to get one of those bath supports or use the sink otherwise!

I was also given a good tip yesterday... while on maternity leave get a standard shopping list saved on a supermarket website. My friend said the first few weeks she struggled to get 15 minutes to herself so she'd start a shopping list and it would log out by the time she got back to it!


----------



## firsttimer1

are you all swaddling your LO and then putting in a sleeping bag when bigger?

just in middle of shopping spree on kiddicare...... :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Swaddling for me (if baby likes it) and probably sleeping bag from 6 months - I think they dont recommend before then....although my nephew loved them from 3-4 months. As long as they are not too big for baby and they could work their way down inside....you are fine:happydance:


----------



## Nicnak282

By the way laddies, have any of you been suffering with heartburn/ throat burn the last few days? I have - it actually woke me up last night and when I did get up in the early hours I had a banana it got worse...and since then have felt nauseous and as if I'm going to be sick again!!!! :cry:

FT - think I'm gonna try swaddling if baby likes and like Mitch will use a sleeping bag once she is big enough not to shuffle down!


----------



## lozza1uk

Swaddling if it likes it and I thought you could use sleeping bags once they're over 8lb? I've bought one because it was in a sale, to be honest though i might wait until it's in the cot to use it as looks a bit big to try and shove into a moses basket. This is the sort of thing i'm hoping my mum can help with! Pretty sure i need more blankets, i've got 2 cellular ones and that's it.
Basically, i've no idea! (runs off to read a book...)


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak - never had heartburn throughout this pregnancy though now you say about a throat burning..I have had a sensation of burning or bit acidy at back of throat for a few days.....not really unpleasant, just annoying.


----------



## mitchnorm

Is everyone swaddling with cellular blankets? I guess any of them (as long as big enough) are suitable? I bought some proper swaddling blankets but they look a little confusing with velcro on them etc..thought if I dont do it right baby might get scratched:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Swaddling for me (if baby likes it) and probably sleeping bag from 6 months

Brilliant - this is my plan. Im swaddling with ''swaddleme'' wraps rather than blankets, in the hope they wont come undone and wake up baby!!! Mind u... i just looked at the one i have and have NO IDEA how to wrap it :rofl:

I know it sounds silly but im now buying stuff that i will need when baby is 6 months ish e.g. high chair, growbag...... simply because my DH got told his new salary today for as of april (not sure if you all remember but his whole company has had to take a pay cut... a BIG one.... not good) so i want to buy stuff whilst i am still earning well, and not on crappy mat pay! Planning ahead i know.... esp as he is now applying for other jobs.... but i dont want us to struggle whilst on maternity. :(

nicnak - ive never had heart burn but i get acid reflux EVERY night pretty much. I take a remmy thingy before bed every night LOL - sexy!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> Is everyone swaddling with cellular blankets? I guess any of them (as long as big enough) are suitable? I bought some proper swaddling blankets but they look a little confusing with velcro on them etc..thought if I dont do it right baby might get scratched:wacko:

I bought some swaddling thingy blankets (non-velcro) but threw away the packaging when i washed them so using them is going to be inetresting to say the least!!! :dohh: I think I need to get some more cellular blankets too - only have 2!

Yep, throat- burny sensation explains it more than heartburn...though is very painful. :nope: I have never suffered before with any kind of heartburn prior to pregnancy - I had to ask my hubby what he thought was the matter with me when I first had it in the first trimester!! :haha: Have tried gaviscon (shudder, not exactly to my taste!!) and rennies but it's still there. 

Apparently according to old wives tales our baby could come out with a big fro on her head (sorry FT!!! :haha:)!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> nicnak - ive never had heart burn but i get acid reflux EVERY night pretty much. I take a remmy thingy before bed every night LOL - sexy!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Teehee...now that should make me just god-damn irresistible to the hubby - alongside the chastity-belt that is my preggo pillow...cheers for the tip!!! :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha dont worry, im pretty sure our baby will inherit my 'fro... so it will be interesting to see if the old wives tale is true!!! i would ask my mum but i didnt acquire my fro until about 6months old... i was bald as a babys bottom till then lol. :haha:

as for swaddling- yup thats exactly what i did too... threw away the instructions! oh well.... how hard can it be...... :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

I bought a couple of swaddling blankets from an NCT sale so i've no idea how they do up either! They're from JoJo so i might pop in there and ask them to show me with a new packet, or search online for instructions!

Have avoided heartburn so far, convinced that eating a muller corner every night for pudding has kept it away (yoghurt/milk supposed to help i thought)


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> I bought a couple of swaddling blankets from an NCT sale so i've no idea how they do up either! They're from JoJo so i might pop in there and ask them to show me with a new packet, or search online for instructions!
> 
> Have avoided heartburn so far, convinced that eating a muller corner every night for pudding has kept it away (yoghurt/milk supposed to help i thought)

Ta Lozza! Just had a half pint of nesquik (strawberry!) milkshake to see if it woudl quell it as feeling quite queasy with it. I also have a yoghurt most evenings for pudding :shrug: so obviously our baby is gonna be a little hairy monkey like her dadda...jeez poor thing!!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

i only get it at night - because i try to eat a fully sized meal, and of course there is never enough room for it :haha:

oh gosh, about to spend loads at kiddicare... at least im now the proud owner of a playgym, a high chair, a swaddle, sleeping bags, nipple cream (!!) and a baby carrier :rofl:

I just really think it will help if i buy this stuff now xxx


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies! Thanks for all the kinds words - you're so sweet! It's been a really good night. I got lots of sleep, and haven't had any contractions, so really hoping the docs come by soon and tell me I am free to go home! The only problem is that they keep doing internal exams to check my dilation (AWFUL, by the way - why does no one tell you how painful those can be? the last one was not terrible, but I had a really mean doc for the first two and she was SO rough... I officially hate internal exams!!) and the exams trigger more contractions and some bleeding, so then we have to wait till the contractions stop, but then they want to do another check, and so the cycle continues... I'm going to try to talk them out of doing a cervical exam this morning, as I think 20 hours free of contractions should be enough to convince them! 

Pristock, my thoughts are with you and your family today. May you have comfort in this difficult time.


FT, I'm swaddling at first, but only bought one real swaddling blanket in case baby doesn't like it. I'll go to sleeping bags eventually, but again, haven't bought any yet.

Can I recommend something ladies? PACK YOUR HOSPITAL BAGS! I only just did it Valentines' morning, because I was 35 weeks and had some free time, but ended up needing them that very night!! So, learn from my almost-mistake, and make sure you have bags ready to go! :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Good advice Crowned.....I have had mine packed for a couple of weeks but nothing for baby in there yet (apart from nappies and a blanket) - best get some clothes sorted for her :wacko:

What is it with us all......I did exactly the same thing with my swaddling blankets....washed them and chucked the instructions away. I think you can get these ones in shops too (Mothercare) so will go and check it out. 

After the shower I have SOOOOOO many onesie / baby vest thingies in all sizes I could dress ALL of our babies :haha:......With summer coming up do you still always put the short sleeved/leggless onesies under a babygro during day and night time?


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies. Read a few pages but entirely impossible to catch up when you got a couple of assignments to do. :dohh: lol
Nic- love the SS. To me, everyone else seems like they sent a larger gift than me. :cry: I'm sorry kk, I didn't cheep out. Those souvenir type gifts are more expensive. :blush: (And if I had of left "sheep out" there you would have all died from laughter :rofl:)
Missy- sad to hear of your two friends m/c. :(
RE: cord blood banking. Like Joanna said, it's really expensive here. I wanted to ask someone (the doctors in small town Newfoundland are useless but I'm sure I've told you that before) about donating the cord blood. I know it contains valuable stem cells so it seems awful to waste it, even if _I_ can't afford to bank it.


----------



## firsttimer1

Crowned, so glad your OK :hugs: you should really tell that doctor that she should work on her handling of patients LOL :grr: 
i packed by bag at week 33 cos DH made me :haha: xxx

mitch - i think i remember emera saying 'the general rule is one extra layer than we would wear' ... i think it was emera anyway. so my guess would be we would still put baby in a vest and a all-in-one in summer :shrug:

i cant find ANY kiddicare codes and i HATE buying things without a code.... gahaahhhhhh.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Crowned - so glad things seem to be better and that the contractions have mostly stopped. Hopefully you get to go home and can put your feet up. Good advice about the hospital bags - I haven't packed mine yet and think I might do so this weekend. 

Waula - glad lo started moving again. My lo was really quiet over the weekend but must have just been a lazy weekend for him as he's been a right monkey this week, kicking me in the ribs all the time. (though I prefer the kicking to low movement).

Pristock - Thinking about you today, you are such a strong woman :hugs:

Emera - you mentioned feeling period cramps. I too have on and off over the last few days felt sort of like mild period cramps. But perhaps they are more like BH which I've been getting more often. No other symptoms but just the odd feelings. Are period cramps a sign that things are happening soon or normal at this stage?

Someone mentioned surfboards? What are these? I'm sure its something we have here just called something different.


----------



## crowned

:D Joanna, surfboards are the girls' nickname for big thick feminine pads. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna - Surfboard are the nickname for the extra thick maternity pads that they recommend after birth.....eeeew.....just cos thats what they resemble.

FT - Kiddicare doesnt really do codes as such - I am on their mailing list....though they did e-mail me today saying that lots of stuff was 80% off :wacko:

Any good bargains?


----------



## firsttimer1

well everything i am buying is reduced - so thats good..... i just always feel cheated if i dont have a code :haha: how cheap is that!!!! :rofl:

haha digs has been well quiet today so sure enough, i put on music channel and have a sing along... and digs moves about. works a treat everytime :) Maybe im breeding the next Shakira or if my hubby has his way, Lional Richie.... :sick: LOL


----------



## crowned

9 am and bored already... if the docs don't come soon, this is going to be a LONG day! DH is here, but studying, so not much for entertainment. Come on, ladies, get chatting!


----------



## KellyC75

crowned said:


> Come on, ladies, get chatting!

Im sure the lad's on this thread need no encouragement to chat!!! :winkwink::friends:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> i only get it at night - because i try to eat a fully sized meal, and of course there is never enough room for it :haha:
> 
> oh gosh, about to spend loads at kiddicare... at least im now the proud owner of a playgym, a high chair, a swaddle, sleeping bags, nipple cream (!!) and a baby carrier :rofl:
> 
> I just really think it will help if i buy this stuff now xxx


I <3 Kiddicare :kiss:

& yes, you shoulod get it now, ive still to get mine, went tonite & came home with nothing but aching hips, legs & back! :wacko:

Gotta go again at weekend :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

LOL crowned.... im chatting but im still doing my huge spending spree :rofl:

Oh yeh - u ladies should see the bruise on my arm from having bloods done yesterday... the lady at the hospital remembered me she said ''your bodys blood greedy and bruises like a peach''.... glad i made an impression! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I would buy loads more stuff in advance but I really dont like stuff lying around the house.....might get damp in garage.....just anal about clutter I guess :haha:

I must clear out some kitchen cupboards this weekend to get baby stuff in there....steriliser, bottles etc etc

I THINK but not 100% sure that I may go straight onto formula feeding ladies.....(please dont judge....at least I am being honest with myself....I just dont fancy BF:cry:)


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned - hope you get let out soon!:coffee:

Mitch - no judgement on this thread... just stay away from some others:haha: One of the other reasons i'm not FF is just that though, having to clear space in the kitchen for stuff to go:haha::haha:

Just popped into JoJo and discovered that one swaddling blanket was £16!:nope: My NCT was clearly a bargain, I got 2 for £3.50, and they look dead simple reading the back of the packet. Might practice with a teddy bear later:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> I THINK but not 100% sure that I may go straight onto formula feeding ladies.....(please dont judge....at least I am being honest with myself....I just dont fancy BF:cry:)

Happy Mum = Happy baby :winkwink:

I didnt b/f my DS1 ~ Didnt want to & im not saying this is why, but he is probably the most healthy of my 2 Sons, rarely gets poorly :thumbup:

Where as DS2 has tonsilitus, ear infections etc etc

As I say, im not saying its to do with the way they were fed as babys, but just to re-assure you ~ FF is good too :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi: KELLY :)

Mitch, as IFFFFF we would judge you. TBH, if money wasnt going to be so tight whilst on mat leave then i would prib go to formula, as i honestly have no real deire to breastfeed. So you will not get ANY judgement from me missus. 

Im with you on the ''clear out'' thing too - im just too unmotivated to do it at the mo.

:rofl: a doorstep seller just came to the door and started talking so i cut him off with ''no'' and pointed to my stomach. he said sorry and went on his merry way. BRILLIANT. 

i might invest in a fake tummy for when digs is here. 

Just WAIT till they wake me whilst on mat leave :grr: :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hahaha Surfboards are big period pads :dohh: :rofl:

I don't know what I expected the answer to be but that wasn't it lol. Oh well, good thing I asked because I definately forgot to add those to my list of things to buy. I have some little ones left over from my last period (back in June OMG that feels forever ago)... but they wont do.


----------



## firsttimer1

is it rude to make a sign to go on the front door saying:

*NEW MOTHER INSIDE. DISTURB IF YOU DARE. *

? :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> :hi: KELLY :)

:wave: Right back at 'cha


----------



## lozza1uk

KellyC75 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> I THINK but not 100% sure that I may go straight onto formula feeding ladies.....(please dont judge....at least I am being honest with myself....I just dont fancy BF:cry:)
> 
> Happy Mum = Happy baby :winkwink:
> 
> I didnt b/f my DS1 ~ Didnt want to & im not saying this is why, but he is probably the most healthy of my 2 Sons, rarely gets poorly :thumbup:
> 
> Where as DS2 has tonsilitus, ear infections etc etc
> 
> As I say, im not saying its to do with the way they were fed as babys, but just to re-assure you ~ FF is good too :hugs:Click to expand...

Exactly - i don't believe most of the "facts" they try and use to make you BF. I'm doing it purely for the less hassle factor for me (i rarely bother to wash fruit/veg etc never mind sterilise bottles!:blush:). I was bottle fed and am rarely ill, friends who were BF have excema, pet allergies so there's all sorts of factors in play. If formula was so bad it wouldn't be on sale! Do what you want Mitch and don't let anyone make you feel guilty about it.:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> is it rude to make a sign to go on the front door saying:
> 
> *NEW MOTHER INSIDE. DISTURB IF YOU DARE. *
> 
> ? :rofl:

In these last weeks of pregnancy we should make one saying......

Heavily pregnant woman inside ~ DO NOT make her get up :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

oops, bit ranty there...climbs off soapbox...


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> is it rude to make a sign to go on the front door saying:
> 
> *NEW MOTHER INSIDE. DISTURB IF YOU DARE. *
> 
> ? :rofl:

No I would definately do it!!!! My friend (well girlfriend of my hubbys best mate and a pain in a*se if I am honest) still has a sign that she puts on the door saying please do not ring as baby sleeping - baby is now 18 months old. 

Thanks everyone....I am not going around discussing it anywhere on this site as I know some people can be very judgemental....that being said there is a Formula Feeding section on Baby Forums that I have been hanging around and asking so questions. It seems most mums give BF a chance and then switch.....but I am tempted to go straight to formula....although maybe I will try BF in hospital just to get midwifes off my back and save working out what bottles etc to take in


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch, Do whatever makes YOU comfy hun - not the midwives :) I sometimes think its good that we are in and out of the hospital so quickly now (with no complications obv) so that we can get home and relax a little..... without the fear of being ''watched'' x LOL x

I hope pristocks service for her OH is going well... been thinking alot about her. 

and crowned - youve gone quiet after demanding that we talk :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah Crowned......where are you??????:happydance:


----------



## pristock230

Mitch - I am sorry I didn't post once I received my stork presnet - Thank you so much! The onsie is soooo cute and the frame was great, already have his ultrasound pic in there - sorry for the late post but I did receive it!


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> and crowned - youve gone quiet after demanding that we talk :rofl:

Mayby she cant get a word in edgeways!!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Crowned, lovely to hear from you so soon and so pleased it's god news. May they let you out asap but only home to watch lots of dvd box sets please!

Mitch, I know Glowstar is planning to go straight to FF so she's definitely worth asking a few questions of. As strongly as I feel BF is something _I_ want to do, I cannot abide making other people feel guilty for their considered choices. You are doing what is right for you. 

The carrycot came for the Mountain Buggy Swift yesterday and have been taking the odd break to practice removing the seat and attaching it to the Swift frame. I'm in love....and slightly relieved we have _somewhere _to put a baby before the family cot comes up with my mother. Here it is.
 



Attached Files:







mbcarry.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mitchnorm

pristock230 said:


> Mitch - I am sorry I didn't post once I received my stork presnet - Thank you so much! The onsie is soooo cute and the frame was great, already have his ultrasound pic in there - sorry for the late post but I did receive it!

I have PM'ed you x x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> is it rude to make a sign to go on the front door saying:
> 
> *NEW MOTHER INSIDE. DISTURB IF YOU DARE. *
> 
> ? :rofl:

Nah, who would find it rude? People would probably just laugh and then make sure not to ring the door bell lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

I really really really want some fruit.....or fruit juice.....something citrusy.....

Surprise surprise - nothing like that in the house :cry:

Oh and apparently I am now addicted to cheddar cheese....obsessed by the stuff....cant get enough


----------



## KellyC75

I *really *want chocolate :brat: None in the house.....bad times! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Or mix ours together mitch........

CHOCOLATE ORANGE.....:cloud9: Mmmmmmmm


----------



## mitchnorm

KellyC75 said:


> Or mix ours together mitch........
> 
> CHOCOLATE ORANGE.....:cloud9: Mmmmmmmm

OH NOOOOOO Kelly do not swear!!!! I detest chocolate orange.....its my worst ever!!! Now minty chocolate I could really get on board with....mmmm after eights.....

Oh and I have Belgian chocolate desserts in my fridge - the microwavable ones which you heat and they are runny choc sauce in middle....aaaah. I am resisting :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmm chocolate orange. But i digress.... im here to rant.

DEEP breath, 

when i got married in june i told DH that i wanted to take his surname but keep mine as well - so i would have two. anyway, he asked me not to as he is very traditional. I agreed to this but was heartbroken (i was very attached to my surname and the heritage it brings). anyway when we fell pregnant i was gutted that digs wont get my own surname so DH and i agreed that digs could have an irish passport - like me (ive only ever had irish documents), based on my dad, grandparents etc etc all being irish.

anyway - i just looked up how to get digs an irish passport and i would have to register their birth with the foreign records first.... which can take 12-14 months. 

we go on holiday in august so this is out of the question, so it looks like digs will get an english passport.

I know this probably makes NO sense at all to anyone else but im gutted and had a little cry. I feel like ive given up my own families identity :cry:

rant over, sorry - i dont expect any replies LOL,... just needed to let it out. :cry:


----------



## kkl12

Newfie- don't be silly! I love the gift and didn't think for one minute that you were being cheap! I just can't wait for the baby to wear it 

Crowned- glad to hear that you are ok and that the contractions have stopped.

Mitch- I crave citrus too... Oranges, lemonade, any citrus flavored things, pineapple. Maybe there is a link to fruit cravings and having a girl.

Joanna- going to pack my hospital bag this weekend also. I've been seriously procrastinating about it and have no idea why. Even DH is asking me to pack!


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw FT.....I can tell how important this is to you. Could you have not gone double barreled with yours and hubby surname? If it went well together.....

Can you still get irish passport AND English one....dual passport? Or is it one or the other? I know my hubby had to choice which to give up between SA and UK several years ago.

Another thing to consider - could your surname be the second middle name for your little ones? I was always keen to have my nans maiden name in mine and my childrens - however that may not happen. Something to consider?


----------



## Skadi

It's my moms birthday today, the three of us got her a gift certificate to get her hair cut at the salon. She is going to come to the hospital today to feed Keira by bottle for the first time, and she is so excited about it! I posted some pics and a video of her being fed and burped. She is just so extra cute when she is getting burped. She was even cooing a bit while getting burped. :)

My cousin is coming to visit and we are going to sneak her into the NICU despite the stupid restrictions since she is going to England for a year on Saturday.


----------



## mitchnorm

kkl12 said:


> Mitch- I crave citrus too... Oranges, lemonade, any citrus flavored things, pineapple. Maybe there is a link to fruit cravings and having a girl.

Mmmm hubby went out last night to get me a mixed fruit salad.....melon, grapes, pineapple etc etc....it was yummy. Should have got two:cry:


----------



## MsCrow

Agree with Mitch that your surname could be a middle name. 

I understand the importance of a surname. There's only mum, dad and me with our surname. It signifies the struggle my dad's family had leaving Austria during the war. I took on MrC's so we both have the same double barreled surname however...he mostly uses mine at work now as he said he's not bothered by his. We discussed the baby's surname and I'm extremely grateful that he's ok about the baby having mine as there's no son to carry it on. To me, it's sort of a non negotiable. We haven't told his family though....

If it's really important FT, talk to your OH. You have already sacrificed your surname for him, I hope he can compromise about the baby.


----------



## Glowstar

Pristock - I hope everything can go as well as it possibly can under the circumstances and that your little girl and soon to be little boy are keeping you going...thinking of you today :hugs:

MrsCrow - you sound better today! and I love your pram...it's snazzy!! 

Glad all the babies are moving again Wouldluv & Waula :thumbup:

AFM - scan went well. Baby is measuring just over 50th percentile for everything and approx weight today is approx 5lbs. So I'm not a giant baby carrying vessel like Loo :rofl: but he's still a decent weight :thumbup:
Here are some measurements.....Head Circumference - 315mm, Fermur Length - 66mm, Abdominal Circ - 293mm. He is head down, with bum/back to my right :thumbup: Didn't get a picture today as everything was so squashed hard to really see anything at all in any detail. 

My cyst has moved....thought it was attached to my ovary but apparantly not :shrug: anyway it's moved under my womb and half way up my side :wacko: still hasn't shrunk so they have marked on my notes that I have to go back for a scan post-natally, so 12 weeks after giving birth to see if it's still there and decide what to do after that.


----------



## Glowstar

My daughters both have surnames for middle names...no way any of them were having granny names as middle names :wacko:


----------



## Skadi

Glow - I didn't know cysts could move, thats crazy!


----------



## mitchnorm

Skadi - she is sooo adorable....and has got really big now :kiss:

Glow - sounds like a successful scan and everything on track :happydance:

I am hungry and really want that choccy dessert....instead it may have to be vanilla custard Muller rice (low fat!) and heated up ....yum (though not quite choccy yum:nope:)


----------



## firsttimer1

> Aaaaw FT.....I can tell how important this is to you. Could you have not gone double barreled with yours and hubby surname? If it went well together.....

Thats what i wanted to, but DH asked me not to... and he so rarely asks me to do anything for him that i agreed x Im just looking into dual passports but i have a feeling i will still need to go through the registration. Whereas digs could have a british one straight away. I feel so silly but it really is important to me. :(

We prob would have considered it as a middle name BUT weve already settled on our parents names... x

Ive emailed the irish embassy to see if there is anything we can do.... will take it from there :(

*Crow* - thanks for understanding :hugs:

*skadi* - going to check out your keira link now.... :hugs:

*glow* - yay for a good scan :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Afternoon lads!

Pristock - :hugs: Thinking of you honey xx

Crowned - You can't be forced to have an internal exam (yes they are bloody awful!), and you should point out that your reason for refusing is that they keep triggering more contractions! Hope they let you go home for some proper comfy rest! :hugs:

Joanna - Low down period cramps and lower back ache are really common at this point, as are stronger BHs. have a lower back massage or a warm bath to help ease them. Or a warm hot water bottle works a treat too :thumbup: I feel like things are revving up because i could feel the contractions in my cervix last night, so putting everything together its definitely a warm up! Not that it means anything, it could go on for weeks! :haha:

Mitch - There is nowt wrong with FF. Women were considered lucky to get a wet nurse to take the pressure off them having to feed back in the day, and formula has just replaced that option and made it more widely available. Maybe there is some truth in the pros/cons that they tout about, and maybe there isn't. It could be marketing / anti-marketing propaganda, it could be more to do with past issues in 3rd world countries, when mothers were pushed formula products for free as a better way to feed their children by unscrupulous companies, obviously then they lost their breastmilk supply and had to continue buying a product they couldn't afford. Its one of the reasons that formula advertising for under 6 months is illegal here. Anyway, my point is, formula is not the devil, and choosing to use it is unlikely to harm your baby, given that millions of children are raised on it and grow up to be healthy and happy :) Personally i quite like wondering about with my boobs hanging out and scaring the crap out of the postman, so i'll stick to BF! :rofl:

Oh, someone mentioned a bath grooming kit? Can i recommend baby emery boards, rather than nail clippers! Nail clippers are scary and i cut Roh's finger when he was tiny! :cry: He was fine after a minute, but i cried for hours! :(

Well, had my home birth visit, everything went fine :) OH is going to go and pick up some plastic sheeting in a minute, and i've ordered some bed mats from Mothercare (and a new Close baby sling so that we got free delivery!! :rofl: any excuse!) I have to do the GTT in the morning tomorrow, and the results will be in by the end of the day, so assuming its clear, as long as i don't go into labour before tomorrow night, i'll be able to stay at home! :dance: :yipee: :dance: The MW said my chances of failing the GTT having had 2 previous clear results this pregnancy are very slim :thumbup:

Went to the zoo straight after and caught up with OH and Roh, lovely day so far :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Skadi she's adorable!!

Ft - sorry if I'm being stupid, but don't we all just get the same EU passport these days? Hope you can get something sorted, names are emotional things especially when you know you're the last in the line being female. One of my arguments for getting married was so that when we had kids they'd have the same name so I didn't really have a leg to stand on when it came to not taking DH's surname!


----------



## citymouse

Morning! I feel like catching up with this thread is my morning homework. :haha: 

Ft, sorry about the passport. Hope it gets sorted out. I'm quite attached to my maiden name, as it was both my mother and father's names (no, I'm not inbred). I made it a second middle name but I never use it, except as a middle initial. 

MsCrow, glad you're feeling better! And told work to sod off!

Crowned, hurray for no contractions. 

Pristock, we are all thinking of you. :hugs:

Mitch, nobody here will judge you for your decisions. Your baby, your body, your choices! The way people have to try to push their opinions on other people makes me sick.

Newfie, your SS wasn't too small! It was adorable! (Lol, not going to pretend I didnt notice which one was yours. :rofl: )

AFM, still sleeping on the couch with the dog... No coughing fits, but I woke up at one point and he was on his back, belly in the air, smack on top of me. And I was rubbing his belly! In my sleep!

I'm going to put my hands over my ears and sing LALALALALALA about hospital bags. I'm on deadline! Baby stays put until Mommy finishes her project! Besides, all the clothes I would pack for myself are the ones I wear every day. What the heck do I do about that?


----------



## Glowstar

yay Emera - that's great news :hugs:

Meant to say before....asked MW today and she said I can ask for a stretch and sweep at term....so have midwife at 37 weeks and then next appt will be close to term....so going to ask for S&S at that appointment and then book them every few days at drop-in clinics nearby until baby arrives :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Personally i quite like wondering about with my boobs hanging out and scaring the crap out of the postman, so i'll stick to BF! :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha: You think I could just do that anyway or wrong???:winkwink:

Sounds like a very good day for you Emera.....good luck on GTT - not that you need it...homebirth all the way for you:happydance:

Mouse - I think its adorable that you love your doggy.....but may be a bit too much ha ha


----------



## emera35

Oh, damn, missed a bit! 

MsC i really like your pram/pushchair, it looks sturdy and compact, perfect! :thumbup:

FT - I hope you can find a way to resolve the passport issue hun! You know names can always be changed by deed poll too, so all is not lost if you make the decision that you want your surname somewhere in Digs' name in the future. :hugs: I think your OH needs to understand quite how important it is to you :hugs:

Bet i've still missed stuff :( But Roh is dismantling my wallet, so better sort him out!


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, my dog, my body, my choices! :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

citymouse said:


> I'm going to put my hands over my ears and sing LALALALALALA about hospital bags. I'm on deadline! Baby stays put until Mommy finishes her project! Besides, all the clothes I would pack for myself are the ones I wear every day. What the heck do I do about that?

I agree! The clothes I would pack are ones I wear everyday too - plus I only have so many maternity clothes left over, which I wear every week! I feel like if I have a bag packed for the hospital it would just sit on the floor with 1 or 2 things in it.. can't even add my tolietries as I use them everyday. I may need to just have a list sit on top of my bag with things I need so don't forget anything and either myself or DH can grab at a moments notice.

Emera - I haven't been getting back cramps, just period like cramps at the front of my bump low down and only once in awhile. A hot compress is a good idea. Glad you mentioned that these symptoms can go on for a few weeks and my bubs still needs a few more weeks to cook. 

FT - Sorry your having trouble with the name/passport thing. Are you able to get an English passport for the time being and then when it expires you can apply for an Irish one? Here in canada our passports expire every 5 years, so we have to get it updated every once in awhile.

Whoever mentioned fruit cravings meaning your having a girl isn't true in my case. I've been craving fruit for weeks and I'm having a boy lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> Mitch, my dog, my body, my choices! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Amen....I am not arguing with that one :winkwink:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ladies - just catchin up wow - took me ages ..

Emera - glad your home visit went well and home birth is looking good.

Crowned - Hope you are well and baby is cooking away nicely.

Busy week ahead of me - been looking after my little cousin again and we are throwing hubby an early birthday party - so between running her to dance classes and trying to keep up with the house etc im soo not getting enough B&B fix ....

on the topic of baby stuff - i think im swadldling then going on to grobags when she is big enough ( i have three as pressies) but need to get swaddling blankets 

My SS hasnt arrived - am i allowed to be sad - the ss look amazing 

L x


----------



## firsttimer1

*skadi - *that video of keira is just adorable xxx
*emera -* yay for a good day and for making it to the zoo... sounds like fun!
*lozza- * heehee yer i suppose you HAD to take his name in that case! Nope the passport is still irish rather than european, infact i just received my new one with my married name... was so annoyed as my old one was only a year old! :dohh:
*Glow -* by term do you mean your due date of 40 weeks? (ragarding stretch and sweep) - rather than full term which is 37 weeks?
*Rashy -* DO YOUR BAG! :rofl: plus the clothes i wear every day consist if a differnt top... but same P.J bottoms. Yup. Im gross like that. So they are not packed. *Joanna - * yer it looks like digs will be english until the age of 5 and then irish after that. :rofl: im still gutted though :( On the fruit thing - my friend who had 2 boys craved HEAPS of fruit and has therefore decided taht my strawberry obsession means im carrying a boy :dohh: i think fruit is just a general girl OR boy craving based on all of you on this thread LOL x
*Vitfa -* my SS hasnt arrived yet either; but nor has the one i sent two weeks ago been received gaaaahhhhhhhh - so your not alone :hugs:

well ive had a good cry and eaten a whole pack of gingernut biscuits. So now im down AND fat. Nice one Kas. :grr:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

My little one has the hiccups right now, so cute to watch my belly twitch with every hiccup x


----------



## firsttimer1

ive been amazed by the ''practise breathing'' that digs did.... only done it twice but im pretty sure its that; as wasnt hiccups. Im going to miss all these little feelings :(

for godsake - the advertising all over BnB for me is now ALLLLLL irish stuff!!! like irish baby grows, trips to ireland :rofl: rub it in BnB!!!!! LOL


----------



## waula

Hi lads...loads to catch up on and its all immediately gone out of my brain...which resembles not a sieve but a colander. :dohh:

emera - great news on the homebirth and fingers crossed for the GTT tomorrow... xx
pristock - massive :hugs:
mitch - bf/ff schmerrrrrrrr who really cares. i agree, happy mummy = happy baby...xxx
crowned - hope all going well and bad doctor stop doing that thing in there...eeek... xxx
WT - you home yet??? hope all going well xxxx
FT - i miss my surname too...especially as i prefer my family to my inlaws!!! :haha: 

AFM - big dog walk this morning and i fell over walking down a hill in some mud - like a child, covered in sloppy mud - didn't hurt myself at all, i was just mortified. and have decided that in addition to a monster belly we should also grow longer feet to compensate. 

then had lunch in town (more massive fish finger sandwiches :happydance:) and then a big shop in Primark for big t-shirts, big pants, big pj's, light dressing gown, bikini top just in case i get the pool and all for £28 - gotta love that place for throwaway stuff!!!! so now i'm nearly ready to pack my bags :haha:

hope all are ok...i really want crisps. but am resisting as we're going out for DH leaving do tonight - curry curry curry!!!! (not a spicy one!!!)

xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh waula - get a chicken jalfrezi down you......love a hot curry!!! Hubby promised me one tomorrow night :happydance:

I bought all my 'disposable' labour clothing in Primarni too :haha:....I bought a dressing gown for £8 of something silly...but then read everywhere that I should have got a lighter one....this is fleecy and I will boil :cry: Oh well....it will have to do....its already detagged and in bag.

Conference calls to the US done for the afternoon......and now off for a lovely long bath :thumbup:

Have tomorrow off....hair appointment to get a colour wooop...then may stop in for a quick pedicure cos I am worth it!!:haha:


----------



## crowned

I'm back home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry - clicked 'post' instead of 'go advanced' there!

Sorry to make you all chat and then disappear like that, but the doc came in and we had a little chat, and she agreed that it's silly to do an internal exam when that'll trigger contractions. She was happy with the amount of time I'd been without a contraction, and agreed to send me home on condition that I take it easy (no DTD, nothing that will trigger contractions, contact them if any excess discharge or contractions or cramping or waters breaking) and don't work at all. Nothing like an excuse to stay home and sit on the sofa all day!! 

Joanna, I didn't really pack clothes in my bag - they give you a hospital gown anyway. It was nice to have a blanket for DH and some lip balm and fresh underwear and a toothbrush though.


----------



## emera35

I still have all my hospital/ labour stuff from last time :thumbup: Seems I was really well behaved and didn't spray blood all round the room and over everything like some low budget 70's horror movie! :haha: I have a nice nursing/maternity nighty and a normal towelling dressinggown both navy blue, so if there is any leaking afterwards then it should be easy to get it out without it being terminal :thumbup: Only thing I did kill last time was my slippers (note to self, blood runs downwards!) So this time I have a pair from Ikea for like 2 quid so they can go in the bin ;)
Well we now have enough plastic sheeting to protect everything, definitely don't want to trash the carpets here! :haha:
Feels weird to have to keep bags packed, but need to have everything ready in case of a transfer.


----------



## firsttimer1

Waula - i usually have hot curries; but when i want a mild-med one and im bored of a korma my absolute FAVOURITE is hariyali chicken. Give it a go if you see it - its LUSH.

Its what im having the night before my due date at our annual zumba indian night.

i didnt want to chose a hot one as 1. I dont believe currys bring on labour and 2. if i DID go into labour the last thing i want to have after a hot curry is ...well... the runs! SORRY TMI. :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

*crowned* - so glad your home :dance: make sure you listen to the doctor and dont DTD, do too much (which in my view includes cleaning) etc xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Crowned - glad your home safely and can just relax on the couch.

I think your right about the packing a bag... major things I need is clean undies, toothbrush (might buy a new one so I can keep it in the bag) and some comfy jammies. Also got to remember to get myself some large pads... I think a shopping trip this weekend will be a good idea so I can get the essentials that I'll need for any unexpected hospital trips.


----------



## blessedmomma

hello laddies!!! 

pristock- :hugs::hugs::hugs: praying for you hun

mrsc- so glad you got to take a break and the shower will be such a lovely event :flower:

mitch- im gonna try BF for the first time, even though its my 6th. i actually never heard anyone be rude about FF til i got on bnb, its pretty rampant here. i know with my past issues i may still get in there and decide i cant do it and use formula. thankfully, the only other opinion i care about is DH and he is supportive no matter how we feed the babies, as long as they are fed :haha:

ft- i understand the surname thing. :hugs: im traditional too and really wanted to take DH's name, but i really loved my maiden name too. they arent that different though. maiden name was jennings and married name is fleming. my maiden name is english and married name is irish. i think i switched opposite of you. we look forward to teaching LO's about both backgrounds :) DH really wanted to have a son when we met so his last name would go on. his brother doesnt want kids and he is the only other with their name. with his army of little boys he has going on i dont think it will be a prob, im sure at least one of them will have a son :wacko: and my maiden name will surely go on, i have a huge extended family

crowned- keep that baby cooking a bit longer!!! earliest i had one was 37 weeks induced for complications. i know its full term, but i was so worried. your dr's must be very rough with their exams! i will have one every week starting monday and i agree they hurt awful, but have never had bleeding or contractions from them. 

is anyone considering getting membranes stripped when it gets closer??? they usually give the option after 38 weeks here, and havent decided yet. it hurts so bad, but could make it easier to go into labor naturally instead of being induced. i will be induced at 39 weeks at the latest with low fluid to try and stop baby from having probs


----------



## emera35

Yay glad you are home Crowned! :) you take things VERY easy now lady! :hugs:

Oooh, I do like a good spicy curry! Not insane hot, but with lots of spice and good and warming! :). FT damn right though, the last thing I'd want to be worrying about whilst pushing is treating everyone to a post curry poo! :sick: 
My fav is definitely a Dansak though, the local place does an excellent one! They do a great jalfrezi too, yum yum! Think I'll treat myself to a curry after bumpy comes! :)


----------



## citymouse

Okay, now I'm more worried than ever about hospital bags. I'll be in for 2-4 days (4 if c-section) and I don't have that many spare clean clothes EVER! :rofl:

I thinking may bag two spare pillows and leave them in the car... Plus DH will need his pillow, his own blanket... A change of shirt and undies... Toothbrush, toothpaste...! Here, husbands are encouraged to stay the whole time. Realistically I can see him coming home to shower.

Argh, help!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm not too worried about the hospital bag thing mainly because I literally live right across the street from the hospital and DH can always run home for whatever we need (to walk it will take less than 5 mins)! 

Is everyone leaving their hospital bag in their car or at home? What if your out of your home when you suddenly need to go to the hospital? Or if your at your MW/GP check up and they advise you to go staight to the hospital - a friend of mine had sever preclampsia and was told to go staight to hospital and not to go home first.


----------



## emera35

Blessed they won't do a sweep here until you are a few days overdue at the earliest. I'll certainly consider it if I go over as I'd ideally like to avoid induction. If I go to 41 weeks I'm back to a hospital birth again, so if a sweep gets things going I'd have it done ;)


----------



## emera35

Joanna the hospital bag is just for convienence and comfort really, in an emergency it wouldn't matter if you had nothing except your notes really. They do suggest taking your notes with you to the shops and everyything once you get close to due :)


----------



## loolindley

You lads chatted so much that I had to have a nap mid catch up!!!!!! :haha:

Hey Glow!!!! :grr: Less of the giant! :rofl: I've decided my baby is going to be long and thin. In fact, I probably will only need to sneeze and it will delicately slide out!!! :haha: BTW, even _I_ wouldn't go and watch that film! Am far too much of a scardy cat!!!! 

Pristock - Such a hard day for you, and you and your family remain in my thoughts. xxx

Mitch - The only thing I can think that we definitely haven't got (apart from the whole house thing :haha:) is a coat. We're going to wait until it arrives though as I'm sick of so much white and cream stuff! Oh, that and the fact that we might need to buy it in 0-3(years) :rofl:

FT - I was fully up for swaddling (have bought the swaddle blankets and everything), and then on our last antenatal she more or less told us not to, or if we _have_ to then swaddle with their arms OUT :shrug: She said that they babies need access to their hands to self soothe. Well, like I said, we have bought the blankets, so I think I will be doing it anyway! Will switch to a grobag when I feel confident they are not going to slide down in it.

Crowned - so pleased the contractions have stopped! :happydance: I haven't packed my hospital bag yet...I keep putting it off. Maybe this should be a lesson to me!

MsC - Nice pram! I love red prams! Thought I was the only mama with one! Good taste! ;)

FT - My friend has her surname as her babies middle name. It works really well. I can totally understand why you are upset over this though. I hope by the time I have caught up, a good solution has been found :hugs:

Emera - Fab news!!!!!! Im so pleased for you :happydance::happydance:

Vita - My SS hasn't arrived yet either :grr: The postman must think I have a crush on him, because I wait for him to arrive every day!!!! :haha:

AFM - not a lot to report. I lost 1.5lbs at slimming world, so that is exactly a stone in 3 weeks. :happydance: Oh, my big ball arrived! I ordered a BIG one (65cm) because they were comfier, but when it arrived it was only a 55cm one. :cry: It's back on it's way to the shop as we speak :grr: Apart from my nap and doing a bit of aromatherapy, thats really as far as I have got today!!!


----------



## loolindley

Can I just say :hi: Sillysmiles!! I've seen a few times that you are viewing this thread, but never seen you post! Come on in for a chat! There are only a few scary ones :haha:


----------



## crowned

Joanna, I was going to leave mine at the house, but after our little incident, DH wants to leave everything (bags and carseat) in the car, ready to go. I don't mind, as I could go into labour at any minute and have been told to contact L&D immediately if anything happens.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Argh, I totally can't catch up! This is like having a job. 

Emera, amazing hb news! Chuffed for ya. 

Mitch, if you want to go straight to ff do not worry! I'm sure the midwives won't nag you if you say that's what you want!

Afm... Today I thought my waters went! I stood up and felt something weird. no idea what it was but it was scary. 

Going out for nepalese curry with oh and my parents tonight! He bought me a gorgeous necklace from pia today. So nice to have him home. Xxxx


----------



## citymouse

loolindley said:


> Can I just say :hi: Sillysmiles!! I've seen a few times that you are viewing this thread, but never seen you post! Come on in for a chat! There are only a few scary ones :haha:

Lol, I agree! And you must know who the scary ones are by now... Hint: ITCHY KNEES, GIANT BABY, RABID IRISH NATIONAL


----------



## citymouse

God, Missy, I almost had a heart attack just reading that! :shock:


----------



## emera35

Ooh Missy glad your waters didn't go! And glad your man is back and bearing gifts! :)
Listen if you want twins then you have to at least wait until tomorrow after I've done my GTT! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

citymouse said:


> God, Missy, I almost had a heart attack just reading that! :shock:

What, that I thought my waters went? So did I! Especially because our friend came over today who had her first baby at 37 and 3 days. Her waters went on the bus... We were laughing about it.

Ha, sorry emera! I'm sure i'll go over.


----------



## firsttimer1

OI! YOU LOT! :grr:

im not scary! .... just a bit odd :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

and lay off my itchy knees.... crowned had them too!

:rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, well, there have been other rashes around here but I don't see those becoming part of anyone else's permanent record.


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> Yeah, well, there have been other rashes around here but I don't see those becoming part of anyone else's permanent record.

:rofl: :rofl: fair cop, fair cop :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

I might as well confess that whenever someone else mentions having a rash, I try out their username with variations of "rash" and "rashy," but nobody's flows like mine. So in a way I asked for it. 

Yes, Missy, the bit about your waters.

Laddies, I know some of you are tired of being pregnant, but I don't think I'm ready for the babies yet. I'm practically quaking in my boots! And you know they're going to come BAM BAM BAM one after another. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Afm... Today I thought my waters went! I stood up and felt something weird. no idea what it was but it was scary.

missy - ive only just seen this.... so you dont know what it was??? so it COULD have been your waters?? x


----------



## emera35

Mouse - I'm not ready either, even though i'm "ready"! I still won't be ready when there is a baby in my arms! :haha: 
I do keep expecting it to happen though!


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh fruit craving is well and truly satisfied........

Just had a big bowl of melon, grapes, pineapple, blueberries, raspberries and strawberries......mmmmmm and still loads left in fridge for tomorrow:happydance:

Now for a rlt and location location location


----------



## wondertwins

24 pages later and I'm finally caught up. Whew.

Pristock- Sending you lots of love and hugs. :hugs: You are being so brave and strong for your little ones. 

Regarding hospital bags- I have to repack mine since I used everything! :dohh:

Well I made it home yesterday afternoon. YAY. :happydance: Of course now that I'm home, I'm all stressed out about not being able to do the nesting that I want to do. I'm in too much pain. I have some natural OCD tendencies to begin with so add the nesting urge to that, and I'm feeling pretty helpless. :( My doctor has placed me on modified bed rest, and honestly, I couldn't disobey his orders even if I wanted to. 

The next few weeks are going to be hell. My hips hurt pretty much non-stop unless I'm standing up. And when I'm standing up, my pubic bone feels like it's going to snap in two. And walking is a major chore. In spite of all that.... I'm with you City. I'm still not ready to have these babies. :shrug:

I did manage to take some time today to get my hair cut and colored. It was nice to be pampered for a bit, and I'm feeling much less grungy. :thumbup:

Anyway... take care. I'm going to take a little nap before picking DS up from school. I've missed him terribly!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

So glad you are home WT....but sorry so much pain. Have a lovely time being reunited with your ds :hugs:

Regards 24 pages...you can partially blame Crowned there...she was stuck in hospital waiting to be discharged and demanded that we chat more.....so we obviously obliged:happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

City - I read something tonight that links not mentally being ready for birth with going overdue! So I started to read about labour etc tonight again, want to be just about mentally prepared so that it comes on time, but not too early!


----------



## citymouse

I'm definitely not mentally ready! 

WT, I'm sorry... is there anyplace nearby where you can hang out in a pool or (cooled-off) hot tub to take some of the pressure off your hips and pelvis?


----------



## emera35

Arghh, nooo, having contractions and soooo much pressure! This WILL NOT happen today!!! :growlmad: Stay put baby!

Gonna jump in the bath and try to ease it off :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Missy - are you trying to tell us you wet yourself??? :rofl::rofl:

So pleased that all our march mamas are back at home and sitting patiently with their legs crossed (apart from Emera who sounds like she is sitting rather uncomfortably with her legs clamped together!). Going to catch up with OBEM on line now.


----------



## loolindley

Oh, Emera, I tried your trick of telling a stranger I was due this week today (when they said "oooh nearly there?"). SUCH a better reaction than when I tell people I have 5 weeks to go! Marvellous!


----------



## mitchnorm

OMG emera........get those plastic sheets down!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Now for a rlt and location location location

*Mitch* - you sure your not middle aged? :rofl: sorry - couldnt help it :blush: and im no better... i watch anything with Kirstie allsopp knitting in! :rofl:

*WT* - :hugs: im just glad that you and the twins are home safe.... really hope your hip doesnt continue to be so bothersome until they arrive though :( 

*Lozza*- well if thats true i better start doing some positive thinking! cos this baby is still free as a bird engagement wise, i have NO urge to nest (ie/clean) and quite frankly labour and a newborn scare the crap ouuta me :rofl:

*emera -* bath, bath, BAAAATTTHHHHHHH! 



> Missy - are you trying to tell us you wet yourself???

Pah hahahahahahaha :rofl: im going to call her Wetssy for a while :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Well i am fast approaching it ft :cry:....but i console myself with the fact that i dont watch programmes with kirsty allsop or anyone else knitting !!!!!

Anyway phil spencer is a little bit fit.......and no one can disagree with that:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

i watch all her stuff, and attempted to join the Women's Institute last summer after watching her do stuff with them.... but DH put his foot down! He said im not 60, i dont wear tweed and if i join i will become a busy-body! :rofl: he has high opinions of the W.I obviously :rofl:

You can have Spencer.... I have no room left in my Roux filled heart :winkwink:

DISCLAIMER: firsttimer1 means no offence to any of the marchmama's mums, grandmums or future W.I wannabes.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh spencer all to myself:blush:


----------



## loolindley

My friend just emailed me...It's probably best if I just copy and paste the part of the email that confused me...

*After getting a new ice cream churner for Christmas, there has been lengthy discussion this end about me making breast milk ice cream - if you have a spare 250ml you don't want you know where to post it!* 

Do you think she is being serious??? :shock::shock::shock: We are not very close friends, but closer than aquantances.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

i must get down to primarni for a big birthing nighty. my bag doesnt contain anything suitable yet so ill end up giving birth naked at this rate.

hubs has just bought me a strawberry milk and cadburys caramel bar! yum

loo - im def not your solicitor!!! lol. my meeting this afternoon went fine. i think the client let it all out on the phone to me earlier this week so was all meek this afternoon.

glad to hear out march mamas are back home. emera - keep your legs crossed!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

btw im a total WI wannabe. im already on the village committe and won best 'domestic' category in the village show for the last two years in a row!! lol

and i bet im one of the younger ones here too.... lol

erm... breastmilk ice cream??!


----------



## citymouse

Emera, into the bath! Stat!

So am I going to spend a whole day freaking out and trying to figure out what kind of pads to order for postpartum? 

Yes, yes, I think I am.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo-* urrrrrr........she has GOT to be kidding.... right?????

*cupcake -* glad im not alone! and DH doesnt know it.... but ive been looking at a nice fitted tweed coat for aggggesss now... :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - ermmmmmmm.....i would reply saying i really hope you are joking :haha: and see what she says.


----------



## emera35

Had a bath, got uncomfortable, now in Polar bear position with OH making me a chamomile tea! Fingers and legs crossed! :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

> now in Polar bear position

may i have photo evidence please? :rofl:

oh poor you hun..... bless your OH, glad he is looking after you. As a thank you ask him if he would like Loo to send him some breastmilk ice-cream.. i hear she works in that market now. :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

firsttimer1 said:


> now in Polar bear position
> 
> may i have photo evidence please? :rofl:
> 
> oh poor you hun..... bless your OH, glad he is looking after you. As a thank you ask him if he would like Loo to send him some breastmilk ice-cream.. i hear she works in that market now. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> now in Polar bear position
> 
> may i have photo evidence please? :rofl:
> 
> oh poor you hun..... bless your OH, glad he is looking after you. As a thank you ask him if he would like Loo to send him some breastmilk ice-cream.. i hear she works in that market now. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - Joules do some lovely tweed field coats.... personally i have my eye on a barbour quilted jacket... shhh

polar bear position? does that mean on all fours with bum in the air? lol


----------



## firsttimer1

> polar bear position? does that mean on all fours with bum in the air? lol

I am BEYOND intriuged LOL xxx

and about to check out Joules :) haha


----------



## emera35

Google images for polar bear position you'll get the idea. They look really cute though, I seriously doubt I do!

Oh and having tasted breastmilk ... Bleugh :sick:


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> now in Polar bear position
> 
> may i have photo evidence please? :rofl:
> 
> oh poor you hun..... bless your OH, glad he is looking after you. As a thank you ask him if he would like Loo to send him some breastmilk ice-cream.. i hear she works in that market now. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - was it your OWN breastmilk? :haha:

one of my ''friends'' at work (a bit of a weirdo) asked me quite seriously if i would be making ''lady cheese'' 

soooooooooooooooooooo gross.


----------



## emera35

FT yes it was mine, eww gross someone else's yuck! :sick: I decided I better try it when I was storing it so I knew what it should taste and smell like, so I'd know if it went off. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh gosh, are we meant to taste it then when we defrost frozen stores? Im not sure i could..... ive only just got my head around BFeeding... would take me till christmas to get my head around tasting it MYSELF :sick:


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake....darn you.... im in love with this.... is it too early to ask for it for christmas?LOL
https://www.joules.com/en-GB/Womens-Tweed-Jacket/Hardy-Tweed/M_HARTWELL/ProductDetail.raction


----------



## loolindley

Aaawwwwww. One born was fab this week!!!! :cloud9::cloud9:

I'm going to have a baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :dance: i know i thought it was MUCH better :dance:

we are all going to have babies :happydance: Poopy, screamy, messy babies :happydance:


----------



## emera35

:dance: yay babies! :baby:

FT you can probably just smell when its off to be honest, from experience its fairly obvious! ;)


----------



## lozza1uk

Did anyone watch the programme that was just on bbc, birth from a man's perspective? Managed to get DH to watch with me and he thought it was quite good. 

There was a place in the news last year that was selling breast milk ice cream - baby gaga it was called. 

Emera - fingers crossed for you! At least you're full term now though, sounds like it could be any day!!


----------



## KellyC75

When my DD wakes me at 5.30am ~ Ready to get up & face the day.......I wonder how I am gonna cope with such sleepless nights & no time to catch up in the day???? :help:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lozza-* you mean ive been watching ''west ireland tv'' when there was a baby show on? GUTTED! wonder if i can watch it on BBC iplayer tomorrow with DH. esp if it was good.

apparently breast milk is good for fighting off certain types of serious illnesses? but i wouldnt touch it otherwise. 

is anyone else finding that their LO now manages to have a foot really high up - but at the same time be shuffling their hands or something RIGHT into the cervix? Kinda freaks me out!

*edit to add: Kelly - 5:30am??? OUCH!*


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha, just call me pissyblaze... No, I don't think it was wee, I think it was like sweat or something gross. 

Emera! stop it! Stay pregnant for a bit please...


----------



## blessedmomma

i just saw the end of one of those courtroom shows the other day where some lady was suing another lady for the other lady taking her breastmilk from their freezer and using it in their ice cream store's ice cream and selling it! i thought it sounded too silly to be true...

thats so crazy it would be the next topic on here! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Ha, just call me pissyblaze...

:rofl: 

but seriously - you excreted enough sweat to think it was your waters??? love it.


----------



## firsttimer1

*blessed - *thats just nuts!!! who DOES that??? :sick:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - it should be on iplayer, was on bbc hd at 9 tonight, part of the wonderland series I think.

Also, I've got a tweed hacking jacket! Although to be fair it's a riding jacket and I've only ever worn it at a horse show on a horse! My sisters the one more suited to the WI, she even entered their national jam making competition last year!


----------



## emera35

Hmm contractions are a bit calmer but still got such massive pressure going on its scary to move. Just lying in bed watching a movie :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, i love Polo but would never ride a horse myself... too scared! did ur sister place in the jam competition? They take it SOOOOOOOO seriously that i bet its tough!!

Emera, which film? :)


----------



## lozza1uk

No, but it was a national comp! She once won 1st prize at a village fete, cost her 10p to enter and she won £1! Ha ha. Unfortunately she inherited all the useful genes like baking, DIY, making curtains etc, all the stuff a mum does and I'm hopeless at!

Emera - are you actually in labour?!


----------



## emera35

FT - the Shining, fancied something relaxing! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, dont worry i cannot sew at all. wouldnt even try. good job one of my best friends is a fashion designer!

emera - seriously? The shining :rofl: you will scare yourself into labour :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

WT - glad you are home......take it easy :hugs:

FT - regarding stretch and sweep when I said term I meant 40 weeks.....I still don't get the whole 37 weeks thing to be honest as I think I probably know 3 people in my whole life who have had a baby around 37 weeks :winkwink: I will be trying to make an appointment a couple of days before my due date to get the ball rolling :winkwink:

Had a conversation with the MW today about water births. I asked about what to wear and she said in all the studies they had done etc etc most women actually go naked which is what (if I get in the water) I will do. I am a bit put off by actually delivering in the water as I feel OH will be further away and not right by my side as I would like him to be :shrug: anyway she went and phoned labour ward to see if OH was allowed in the pool with me...turns out he's not. She then also mentioned about bowel movements and the poop scoop...think that put me RIGHT OFF :shock:


Loo - is your friend a bit mental :shock: :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Haaa! Id forgot about the whole pooping in water thing. :sick:


----------



## firsttimer1

glow- ahhh thats what confused me as i didnt think they would do a sweep at full term (37wks). 37weeks is when baby is fully formed so to spk, 40 weeks is average baby delivery date lol. confusing eh. Oppossite to you - i dont know many people whove made it to 40 weeks - let alone past it!! of course, i will be exception and go the full 42 :dohh:

did your MW mention if you are to bring a ''poop scoop'' or if they have one?? I was too embarrassed to ask when i did the tour of our unit.... and i remember someone on BnB saying your meant to bring your own???? :wacko:

i mean, i own a flour sieve? :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Not sure if I'm in labour, could be latent/early labour I guess. :shrug: Hard to tell at this point, it could easily all fizzle out or get more intense at any point :shrug: will keep you posted of anything interesting ;)


----------



## loolindley

I dont know anyone who had their first baby by 40 weeks! Infact, 4 of them had to be induced! I'm fully expecting to go to 42 if only to prepare myself for the eventuality!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ft. you don't need to bring one. I think they would use some tissue. In all the water births I've done only one woman had that issue... Also I did one where dad got in the water and he just annoyed the mum as she couldn't move freely. People do though. 

It wasn't much sweat, just a teeny bit when I stood up!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo, yer im expecting to go the full 42 weeks too.... not sure why :shrug: but i will. Im resigned to it :rofl:

well i only know a few mummies but they were:

35 weeks x 2 ladies
37 weeks x 1 lady
39 weeks x 1 lady

my mum went to 41 with me though :flower:

*EDIT*:


> It wasn't much sweat, just a teeny bit when I stood up!

Sure, sure Pissyblaze... sure sure...


----------



## Glowstar

FT - no they have their own scoop or net thingy whatever they use! 

With regard to term....term is 40 weeks to me...not 37. Both my babies were born at 42 & 40+1...I know a couple of people who have gone around 39 weeks-ish but apart from that it's been pretty close to 40 weeks or more :winkwink: 

Emera - hope this is it for you :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

i think they refer to 37 weeks as term because if we have our babies at 37 weeks, they are not considered premmies :hugs:

right i should hit the sack.... hope you all sleep well tonight, no night time toilet trips etc!
xxxx :sleep: xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Right lads. Just watched My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding, and it's made me feel exhausted!!! Are they serious?!?!? 

Anyway. Bed time. Anaesthiatist (sp?) at 11am.

Nos da! x


----------



## emera35

I sort of hope this lasts a while though as I want to stay here! Need to wait like 24 hours or so before I'm allowed to do proper labour! :haha:
If I was to carry to term I'd be the first woman in my family to carry for 40 weeks in 100 years! :shock:


----------



## citymouse

My FTM friends have gone at...

34 weeks - 1
37 weeks - 2
38 weeks - 1
39 weeks - 2
41 weeks - 1

Emera, maybe you can time it so that when the mw shows up for your homebirth evaluation tomorrow, you can just be like, "Ready? Let's go!" :rofl: And seriously, The Shining? 

FT, oooh, poor Missy! All I can say is that if you ever admit to being gassy you're going to be called FartTimer or something! 

I have my Amazon cart loaded with vile giant pads and other embarrassing items. I just have no idea at all what we're going to need.

I also don't know when to get the bottles sterilized, etc., and put away. 

Suddenly I feel completely clueless!


----------



## emera35

Night lads! Off to sleep too I hope! :sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT, oooh, poor Missy! All I can say is that if you ever admit to being gassy you're going to be called FartTimer or something!

:rofl: omgosh this just made me (and DH) laugh so hard.... thanks for sending me to bed in a good mood rashy; after a rather crap day LOL ;) :rofl:

night all xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Nighty night, UK lads. Sleep sweet and keep those babies cooking!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow it's taken me AGES to catch up on all the chat!! 

Sound like everyone is going ok though! I'm interested in hearing your progress emera! You have done a good job holding on so far!! 

AFM- managed to get a reasonable sleep last night and although not feeling 100% I'm feeling much better today. My goal is to get the floors done and organize something for dinner.. Shouldn't be too hard!! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- take it easy! dont let the shining scare that munchky out!

here is how mine have went...

#1- 37+6 weeks (natural)
#2- 40 weeks (natural- exact due date)
#3- 41+4 weeks (induced)
#4- 38+6 weeks (natural)
#5- 37 weeks (induced- complications)


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, how far are you hoping to go with this one?


----------



## blessedmomma

i want to go as far as possible. mostly cuz my youngest will turn 1 on tuesday next week, and he is so little and still needs so much i just dont think he is ready. with that being said though if baby needs to come sooner from the low fluid or anything else that comes up im prepared for it. since my last was induced at 37 for low fluid as well and they found out after he was born his placenta had slowly been pulling away for weeks, i was very thankful they induced when they did. just knowing he could have died if it would have pulled away completely is frightening to me. and knowing that since it happened before raises my risk for it happening again makes me want to be prepared for anything.

ideally i really want to make it to march, every day after is just a bonus to me. march 10 has stuck in my head a while now, not sure why just sounds lke a nice day lol

what about you mouse??? do you have a date in mind?

what about everyone else?


----------



## citymouse

I like 3-27, my original due date. If I finish my work early, I'd take 3-22 or 3-23. But I also like 3-29--that would make 75% of birthdays in our house (DH, the dog, and the baby) on the 29th.


----------



## emera35

Well, still here lads, looking forwards to my GTT in a bit. Ergh! :sick:


----------



## Widger

What a week! I start off ill, still bad cold then Daniel decides to get temp and then vomit everywhere. I'm so glad to be off school. Full of germs and it has knocked me out. hopefully next week tge two of us will start enjoying our time together just the two of us.

My valentines day consisted of me lying in bed coughing, sneezing, blocked up nose and sweaty with hubby in back bedroom. How romantic. Not that we usually do anything anyway but thought I might even attempt dtd as been such a long time :rofl:

So Emera - no more Labour signs? Hope gtt goes well. I know it must be frustrating not knowing if can homebirth or not still so hope this helps your situation. I have no option but to go to delivery suite.

Oh the poo chat :rofl: I was so concerned about that during the pushing stage - was not in water by the way - particularly when you are being told to push like you are doing a big poo.... at thst point I could have pooed for England and wouldn't have cared as just wanted baby out. Glad it didn't happen though :haha:

Guess what.... Somebody is actually going to test my urine and blood pressure today after 6 weeks of nothing!!! My 34 week appointment although now 35 was cancelled yesterday due to doc being sick. Watch this space.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Oh and I delivered at 40+6. Seeing your due date come and go is horrible


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - glad you are still hanging on :winkwink:

Widger - sorry you are ill....I've managed so far without a cold or anything and have it now the last week I have to work...it sucks!

HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## loolindley

Emera - well done for making it through the night :haha: Have the contractions completely stopped? Hope so.

I have stuff to do today! Huzzah! Hospital, decathalon (for a new big ball) and Mataland! How on earth am I going to contain the excitment?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wooah loo, just the thought of your day makes me want to sleep. 

Good luck today emera. Thank goodness your contractions calmed down. 

I am so sleepy. I wake up every two hours now. X


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING and HAPPY FRIIIDAAYYYYY *

*Blessed - *i guess im trying to avoid March 9th as thats MY birthday (im selfish like that); but would love LO to come between march 1st-8th OR on St Patricks day (17th) :dance:

*Emera -* good luck with the GTT! and the first thing i thought when i woke up was 'i wonder if emera WAS in labour??'

*widger *- YAY for them doing what they should be doing and taking your BP etc today :) Really hope both you and daniel feel 100% again soon :hugs:

*Loo - *yay for doing stuff!!!!!! another day stuck inside for me though. :(

Still no SS pres for me.. BUT my marathon spending spree at kiddicare yesterday all arrived today :dance: apart from the baby carrier as i got that on pre-order. The farmland playgym is actually really good! :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

I feel exhausted this morning, just can't seem to get going and i've got some work to do by lunchtime. :sleep:I think i got my boss to agree to me finishing next friday though, hooray! Even though i'm not that busy, just being sat in front of a computer all day not really being able to do anything else for more than an hour at a time is slowly finishing me off!:coffee:

*Emera *- hang on for that home birth!

I'm trying to avoid 7th & 22nd as they're the birthdays of this LO's cousins, so i'd rather he/she didn't have to share (as they're on the inlaw side!:haha:) I read last night that 8 days overdue is the average for first time babies, but thinking about my four most recent friends they've all been 2-6 days early, so who knows!

*FT* - hope your present arrives soon, there were definitely a couple of people who posted quite late i remember. I'm waiting for the missing wardrobe parts still which were apparently posted 2 weeks ago! There must be a baby-black hole somewhere in the UK. At least your kiddicare stuff arrived, that's well quick!:happydance:

Oh, and I asked DH if he learnt anything from that birth programme... he was surprised/impressed that a woman gave birth without screaming!:dohh: No wonder he doesn't want to be there if he's expecting me to scream my head off for hours:haha:


----------



## waula

Morning lads... hoping all ok - well done Emera so far and hope all goes ok for GT test :hugs:

Loo: nice day plans...any more dog wee's??!
Lozza: glad you got work sorted...hats off to those lads still working xxx
FT: still no SS?! Boo... and thanks for the curry advice - went for the tasting menu so had ridiculous amounts of yummy things - fav was defo chicken makhani and curried seabass...immense! but hugely uncomfortable sat at a table for 4 hours :cry:

Due dates - who knows!!! my friends with first babies have been 37+4, 40+5, 40+3 and 41+4 so bit of a spread...got DH on-call from monday (37weeks) so no drinking etc for him...he's SOOOO excited about meeting LO that he's quite happy with the on-call thing!!!

Right, off to do my thank you cards for the baby shower....yawn!!!!!
Happy fridays everyone - keep well!!! xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lozza,* im more worried that the SS pres which i sent hasnt arrived yet LOL... just hope it arrives before the big reveal :) I sent it nearly 2 weeks ago! :(

Mmmmmm if that programme shows a women NOT screaming thru labour, then perhaps i wont show it to my DH afterall..... dont want any expectations :haha:

Yer kiddicare are SOOOOO quick. I ordered at about 2pm yesterday, and got an email saying stuff would be here between 8:52-9:52... and it was.... amazing really. 

DH and i DTD last night, and then i slept like a baby.... so i highly recommend DTD to anyone who is not sleeping well! :)

urgh - thought my oils may arrive today so held off having a bath, but dont think they will now. 

Im going to look on internet but so i get it right - how much carrier oil (almond) do i use to mix with the drop of lavendar oil?? :shrug: any ideas?


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> *Lozza,* im more worried that the SS pres which i sent hasnt arrived yet LOL... just hope it arrives before the big reveal :) I sent it nearly 2 weeks ago! :(
> 
> Mmmmmm if that programme shows a women NOT screaming thru labour, then perhaps i wont show it to my DH afterall..... dont want any expectations :haha:
> 
> Yer kiddicare are SOOOOO quick. I ordered at about 2pm yesterday, and got an email saying stuff would be here between 8:52-9:52... and it was.... amazing really.
> 
> DH and i DTD last night, and then i slept like a baby.... so i highly recommend DTD to anyone who is not sleeping well! :)
> 
> urgh - thought my oils may arrive today so held off having a bath, but dont think they will now.
> 
> Im going to look on internet but so i get it right - how much carrier oil (almond) do i use to mix with the drop of lavendar oil?? :shrug: any ideas?

I'd do about a shot of almond for 3 drops of lav... but in a bath swap the almond oil for milkie mookins. 

FT you ALWAYS sleep like a baby! Me and OH have DTD for the last two nights and it's not helped me... (sleep wise, I did have some mega contractions afterwards last night which looked like the ones I had in hospital).


----------



## Widger

Ok missy you've convinced me, no dtd if it brings on false labour..... :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT you ALWAYS sleep like a baby! Me and OH have DTD for the last two nights and it's not helped me... (sleep wise, I did have some mega contractions afterwards last night which looked like the ones I had in hospital).

I know i do... im beginning to think there is something wrong with me :( I slept through a fire alarm at uni once... my DH is a bit worried that i wont wake up if baby cries (and that he will :haha: ) - but from what i read i WILL wake up as i will be in tune.... in some motherly way or something. Im more worried that i always get 8+ hours sleep a night and am missing out on ''sleep deprivation training'' LOL

Thanks for tips on oils hun x

Missy - are your contractions painful? Do you have a gut instinct that you wont get to 40 weeks? Youve been having them a while right??


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - just think that you'll be entering labour & motherhood nice and refreshed. Those of us waking every 2 hours will be knackered from the start! I would love to swap just one night's sleep with you!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I agree with Lozza, I keep thinking "Oh please don't let it be today, I'm too tired and need more sleep!". So I think it bodes well for you, you will be all refreshed and alert and feel amazing for labour - which equals lovely calm easy labour in the water. 

The contractions aren't really painful at all, but i can defo feel them, they kind of take my breath away (which is how i notice them) and then they feel tight/a bit sore at the top of the bump. I'm sure i'll deliver on about the 17th March.


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!!! Have read everything and caught up but will forget everything:wacko:

Loo - busy day planned have fun
emera - hope that babies still.cooking and good luck with gtt. Ooooh and the shhining...good choice...i mentioned that a while ago and hubby has never seen....anyway ordered a copy and it arrived earlier this week. Tonights viewing with curry i think:happydance:

Blessed - my due date is 13th March but i am quite happy for her to come maybe 1st-3rd March...we made a pact last night :winkwink:

Ft - yeah for kiddicare stuff....they are really quick. Boooo for ss now arriving yet

Waula - i have just bought som thank you cards which i have to.write today and send wooop:nope:

Afm - for some stupid reasoj at my last hair appt 8 weeks ago...i thought it would be a good idea to book my next appt for 9am....am i mad???? So today i have the day off (had annual leave days to play with) and had to get up earlier than usual....my hairdressers is 40 min drive away...havent changed it in 11 years when i used to live over that way. Anyway colour done....semi permanetnnt so feel much better.....though when it came to booking next appr for arond 14th april i was stumped. I mean i know baby will be here by then but do i take her, leave her with hubby...will i WANT to leave her?????? I dont know

So rest of my day involves vacating house for when cleaner arrives (hate being around)......i have left some 'traps' for them to.fall into as i am not convinced they are doing a thorough enough job...i know bonkers but will let you know later:haha:. So Sainsburys food shopping....maybe pop into town for some window shopping and then a pedicure later. Annoys me that after i have to wear flipflops though :wacko:

Right off i go.....

Oh hairdresser said to me today that she cant believe i can still cross my legs...baby is obviously not ready :cry:....i want her to drop. Can anyone else still leg cross?


----------



## MissyBlaze

My legs still cross! Easy. (although i'm not sure we're meant to cross them - bad for the pelvis). 

I SOOOOO want my hair done. I want to be proper blonde again, not horrible dirty skanky blonde. I need to find a good hairdresser though. I might actually text my friend who is a beautician and see if she'll do me a nice facial and something else, at least then i might feel half decent again, what else shall I get done?


----------



## mitchnorm

Manicure and pedicure....mmmmmm. Especially pedicure as its not.comfy to reach your own toes for long periods of time. They will just have to ease off the pressure points....i halear it can bring on labour :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy, wow they take your breath away? My tummy goes hard quite alot now but never painful. Make sure u take it easy hun xxx

Mitch - :haha: i cannot WAIT to hear if your cleaner found the traps.....! :rofl: and yup i just checked, i can cross my legs with ease. so we are all going over due then. :rofl:

Im soooo lucky that my sis is a hair colourist, but im not going to get it done till after digs is here... simply because i cant decide on whether to go my usual deep red or give the ombre dip dye a go... and then dye the blond bits pink whilst on mat leave still! always wanted pink hair haha.


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm supposedly 3/5 engaged and can still cross my legs! Bump gets in the way a bit so its not that comfortable though and I don't do it much anymore.

Just heard from my friend who gave birth this week. Sounded great, birth centre, 13 hours mostly in the birthing pool with a bit of help from the ventouse at the end. 7lb 2oz and all on gas and air. Going round early next week to get all the details (feel like i need to hear it all before she forgets any bad bits!). He looks gorgeous in the photos she's sent me. I want ours now!


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo Mitch you were obviously still in work mode when you made that hair appointment :haha: Oh well you've got it done now and it will make you feel more refreshed. I LOVE flip flops and wish the weather was better because that's all I'd be wearing right now :thumbup:
Enjoy your pedicure and get a Costa/Starbucks while you're at it :winkwink:

FT - I would GLADLY swap a nights sleep with you....in fact PRETTY PLEASE! I went to bed at 11.30pm last night...up at 2.25am, 5.20am and 6.55am....so pretty sure my body thinks it;s doing night feeds already :shrug::haha: Just wish it would give me a bloody break so I can at least feel a BIT rested before LO comes :dohh:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I want pink hair tooooooo! My ex best friend is a hairdresser so I used to always go to her. Boo!

Now, I have a worry about manicure, if you have to have a section they have to remove your nail varnish. So I have a stupid great that if I have lovely finger nails I will defo end up with a section. Ha ha. Pedicure would be amazing though!


----------



## mitchnorm

I am still banking on 10 days early...fingers crossed.

Oh one of the nct girls was induced Monday morning at 9am (39 weeks but induced due to gd)....she didnt have til 5am yesterday!!!!!!!!!:wacko:...3 days later! 

Another of nct ladies is having her c sectio for twins today...she is 38 weeks i think so has done really well. I am going to be last :cry:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ps, they don't take my breath away from the pain, it's more like they just make my lungs feel weird


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> Oooo Mitch you were obviously still in work mode when you made that hair appointment :haha: Oh well you've got it done now and it will make you feel more refreshed. I LOVE flip flops and wish the weather was better because that's all I'd be wearing right now :thumbup:
> Enjoy your pedicure and get a Costa/Starbucks while you're at it :winkwink:
> 
> FT - I would GLADLY swap a nights sleep with you....in fact PRETTY PLEASE! I went to bed at 11.30pm last night...up at 2.25am, 5.20am and 6.55am....so pretty sure my body thinks it;s doing night feeds already :shrug::haha: Just wish it would give me a bloody break so I can at least feel a BIT rested before LO comes :dohh:

Already had one skinny, decaff cappuccino and skinny blueberry muffin today :happydance:...was my mid morning snacket after hair appt


----------



## MissyBlaze

OK so my mum reckons the bump has changed, what do you think? I think it's the same
 



Attached Files:







37+0a.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2









37+4.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lozza1uk

Difficult because at first i though the one on the left was bigger, but i'm not sure now. Both photos are from different distances so it's hard to tell! They look pretty similar I think?


----------



## MissyBlaze

I think they do too. She reckons it's changed shape (i think she's going senile). 

I'm getting a bit sad. OH was away for 5 days. Now he's back. Yesterday he went out in the morning to a meeting so I didn't see him. Then he invited a friend (and also my dad) over who was here all afternoon (she's lovely but I was knackered). The we went out for dinner and he invited my parents too (which was lovely). Then this morning he got up super early and went to pick up his mum to bring her here. They're still not back. Tomorrow he's working in the morning and going to football with my dad. Monday I'm seeing family, tuesday he's working again. Wednesday he's arranged for us to see some friends. Honestly, he's meant to be on leave now. I just want to spend a flippin day with him!


----------



## emera35

Missy - :hugs: Tell him you want a day with just the 2 of you ;) Also i think your bump looks a touch lower, but the same shape ;)

Crossing legs, i can't cross my legs if i'm sitting on a chair now. Mind you i tend not to cross my legs like that due to some vein damage in my knee from a car accident, because it makes my leg hurt. I hate sitting in chairs for any length of time anyway as i broke my coccyx and it still gives me gip 20 years on! I can (and am right now) still sit in lotus position, which has always been my sitting position of choice :thumbup:

Mitch i'm a touch jealous, i really need my hair doing, it looks like crap! :( Ah well, i'll just keep with the bandanas and tying it back for a while i think. Last haircut i had i hated it, so i'm not feeling that enthused to go back to a salon.

Ummm, there was other stuff, its gone out of my head :(

Hardly had any sleep! I'm so tired, contractions kept waking me up, either those or my damn pelvis, so the over all result was terrible sleep. OH left for work at 5.30am which woke me up too. I'm not feeling such intense pressure now as i was last night, but still having contractions, although they are irregular and infrequent now. So over all i'd say things have calmed a bit. I could be in slow labour, i was having contractions similar to this for a good few days before my waters broke last time, so maybe it will be the same again who knows :shrug:

So glad to get the GTT out of the way. God i felt absolutely horrendous all morning. I nearly passed out in the waiting room several times :wacko: It's definitely worse fasting the later on in pregnancy you are. I need my morning cuppa, seriously, that was hell!
Anyway, all done and out of the way :dance: Only annoying issue was i got back here, took my cardie off and the whole of my right arm of my top is covered in blood! :shock: The MW obviously stuck the plaster on without checking it had stopped bleeding :dohh: A shame i like this top alot, blood is a pain to get out!

Right, having a nap with Roh before i die!! 

:hugs: to all of you xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yay Emera! So does that mean you're good to go with HB? Did you get GTT results there and then? Squeak!


----------



## newfielady

So I can tell that one post a day isn't going to keep me up to date. lol. Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Emera, let us know when you find out the results!!

FT, we DTD on valentines' day and then within a few hours I was in the hospital with regular contractions that lasted into the next day and 3 cm dilated... I am forbidden anymore DTD until I'm 37 weeks. Doc said we didn't trigger it, but since they forbid it I'm not so sure. Really embarrassing to have to tell everyone what you were doing that night though...

SIL took me shopping yesterday afternoon and I did a bit too much walking I guess as I started getting some seriously braxton hicks and one good contraction on the way home, so today is a lie-at-home-and-do-nothing day! Gotta keep this baby in there for a week and a half yet! Maybe some internet shopping for remaining baby things?


----------



## Glowstar

Emera Glad you got the GTT out the way :thumbup:

Missy I don't see that much change in bump shape....doesn't really look any lower to me...but as Lozza said maybe because it's at a different difference :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch -* there is nothing wrong with your LO being last to come out of your NCT lot :hugs: i was thinking (in the bath LOL) how little difference 4-5 weeks makes in the scheme of things. I know its frustrating for us all waiting now.... but thinking ahead it makes so little difference.... :hugs:

*P.Blaze -* mmmm i *think* the bump looks the same?? i thought mine felt different but when i looked in mirror its the exact same :dohh:

*emera* - im so sorry your not sleeping well, BUT yay for GTT being out the way... and u know it will be fine... and then you can have a lovely home birth :dance:

*Crowned -* yup i agree, internet shopping is the way forward for you missus!!! 

I dont seem to get BH after DTD but i defo do whenever i walk. and as me and DH are going to go out for the day tomo (with a car picnic and his camera heehee) i shall be expecting many BH's x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hellooo,

i can still cross my legs but i try not too because i read its not good for getting bab into a good position. my babe is back to back so i try really hard not to lie on my back, slouch, lounge about on sofa etc. the theory is that by leaning forward the baby turns....

mitch - i will be last or nearly last in my nct group too.... sucks doesnt it. 

only 2 more weeks at work for me!! hurrah!


----------



## firsttimer1

> only 2 more weeks at work for me!! hurrah!

YAY :dance: 

i finish on March 1st to use up AL... cant wait! :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Did all you lads buy covers for your change table mattresses? I'm finding them difficult to acquire and very expensive! It just feels mean to put baby's naked bum on cold vinyl though...


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - i didnt know covers existed? I just have a wipe clean changing mat from NEXT and will just be using that? xx


----------



## crowned

They exist, they're just hard to find. I found this one (maybe in green or red?) but 18 dollars plus 4.50 shipping seems like a lot for what is essentially just a sheet... https://www.etsy.com/listing/61610218/changing-pad-cover-brown-chocolate?ref=v1_other_1


----------



## firsttimer1

MMMMmmmm is it worth it? when a mucky bottom will be going on it? if you want a cover i would literally just buy a cheap sheet which is washable?


----------



## firsttimer1

Digs just ate DH's easter egg...... ooops. :blush:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Digs just ate DH's easter egg...... ooops. :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I just bought a 100g bar of white chocolate to make some muffins with. Could have sworn the recipe said use 50g so ate a third of it, just rechecked and it's 100g:haha: oh well, bit less chocolatey than they're supposed to be then!:blush:

Crowned - i think i've heard just to lie a towel on top of the mat if it's a bit cold so that's all i'm going to do.

Loo/MsCrow - am i imagining things or are you 2 both registered to do this market research? I've just logged on to the site to do the pre-work!:hi:


----------



## Skadi

crowned - I asked on my registry for a kit from babies r us that includes the change pad and 2 change pad protector covers as well as a mattress protector and I can't remember what else.


----------



## firsttimer1

https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/mother-gives-birth-to-the-heaviest-girl-born-in-the-uk.html

she thinks it was down to too much tuna... and smoked salmon.... oh no.... what have i done LOL :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> crowned - i didnt know covers existed? I just have a wipe clean changing mat from NEXT and will just be using that? xx

I must be honest, a cover/towel of some sort is a good idea :thumbup: Otherwise you are laying your LO on a cold change mat.....They dont seem to like that! :nope:

I did buy a small one from babies r us, only cost about £8 & had a waterproof back :winkwink: But, as you say, an old towel would do the job


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/mother-gives-birth-to-the-heaviest-girl-born-in-the-uk.html
> 
> she thinks it was down to too much tuna... and smoked salmon.... oh no.... what have i done LOL :dohh:

I dont believe that, so dont worry :winkwink:

Im a Vegetarian (so never eat meat or fish) & my babies have been big (8lb 3 ~ 8lb 10 & 9lb 10:baby:)


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks kelly x yer i think i will just put my change mat by a radiator while i wash baby TBH, rather than buy a cover. and if i forget then i will just use an old towel / sheet /muslin

xxx

i hope it wasnt all the smoked salmon :haha:

im pretty sure she just makes big babies... LOL


----------



## loolindley

Hi Lozza, yep, I'm logged on to do task one. Gutted because I've just made a 4 minute blog for the first bit, (after having to figure out how do do it on my camera), and it's too bloody large!!! Going to have to do another one, but not sure what I can squeeze into 2 mins!

Crap crap crap morning at hospital. We were partly given the wrong info last week. Yes, I have been downgraded from Consultant care to midwife led care, but I CANT use the birth centre because my BMI is too high, and allthough if the right midwife is on they will let me labour in the pool, I will have to get out to give birth. Thats only if the midwife on duty is kind and lets me get in in the first place.

My chips have been pissed on. :sad2:


----------



## mitchnorm

Its official...i am knackered. Got my pedicure but LO was going crazy try to jump out of my belly therefore wasnt exactly the relaxing experience i was hoping for :haha:

Need a kip now.....more tiring than work!!


----------



## emera35

Yerr cold changing mat means screaming babber! I just had 2 old hand towels that were a bit manky coloured that I kept for lining the changing mat, worked a treat, especially if you fold them double and leave them on the heater between changes (assuming they haven't been wee'd/poo'd on :sick:) and then tadaa, warm cosy changing mat! :thumbup: note for those of us who have blue bumps, don't put anything you care about within 1metre of the changing mat! Roh managed to wee on a family photo, successfully hitting every member of his extended family at once! :haha: it was a safe distance away, or so I thought!

Well I'm still tired, nap consisted of 20 minutes sleep and an hour of trying to sleep whilst Roh examined my face! (Apparently I have funny hair according to him! :shrug: ) anyway, gave up. Just eaten a Chelsea bun and a cream egg, what the hell has happened to cream eggs? The inside is NOT the same!!?! :cry:


Oh and Missy I get my GTT results on Monday, but if I go into labour over the weekend I have to call delivery suite and they should have the results on the system from tonight. :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw loo that sucks :cry:....its so uncertain too....rubbish!


----------



## emera35

Aww Loo :hugs: that's crappy honey! I think bmi is such a crappy arbitrary system, it doesn't take into account body shape, muscle mass or fitness level at all, which is ridiculous! I wish they'd just stop treating women with a higher bmi as a liability and start being more individual and reasonable with their approach to our care. I mean fine if the fron wall of my house had tto be removed and a crane bought in to hoist me out, then yes there would be definite risks! :growlmad:
All I'd say is that I've had a hospital birth, and if I have to have another one I'll not throw a shitfit, its just that. Being at home is easier logistically with Roh. The MWs in the labour and delivery in hospital are ace, and most rooms these days have a big bath, so you can hang out in there to stay comfy. They'll still accomodate your birth plan as far as possible too. :hugs: At least you aren't finding this out much closer to the time hon, and you have time to adjust your mental image a bit xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo - *really sorry hunni :hugs: do something positive now to cheer yourself up hun xxx

*emera -* can we see your funny hair :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

I know. I literally wont know anything until I get to the hospital. Boooooooooo. I guess I have to go back to expecting the worst (well, that I will have to be out of water), and if I get a nice surprise then great. Still feel a bit niggled though.

AND I want a pedicure. My feet a manky because I can't reach them for long enough to do anything with them. Might treat myself a bit closer to the date.


----------



## emera35

FT, my hair is shoulder length and brown with a very slight wave, I've no clue what's funny about it! :shrug: :haha: Roh was just grabbing bits and fiddling with it saying "mummy hair, funny, funny" :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

everything is funny to LO's :haha:

Mmmmmm to nap or not to nap..... and i still need to find a daytrip for me and DH to do tomorrow... too much effort!!!


----------



## citymouse

Good morning! 

Emera, glad you're still hanging around!

Loo, sorry about your situation. :hugs: 

Newfie, just make sure you keep checking in!

Everyone must be sleepy... Less than 10 pages to catch up on.


----------



## Skadi

lol @ Funny Hair


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - that's a bit rubbish. I guess there's no guarantee the pool will be free anyway so it might be a good thing you're prepared for the alternative (as i was only prepared for water birth until i realised there are only 2 pools and i might not get one if timings are bad!). I've now got to think about alternative positions. BMI seems a daft reason not to be able to use it though.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya you lovely lads :thumbup:

Just managed to catch up in between visitors today :wacko:. My fantastic dad has been around to visit this morning and has erected a shelf by the changing table and helped me put up a complicated wall transfer of a tree above the cot in the nursery...it's getting there at last!!! :happydance: 

We've got the BIL & SIL over a little later for a curry (not too spicy for me!!) then early tomorrow mornin' we have the window-fitter coming to put in new double-glazed windows to the majority of our house!! :dohh: what are we doing??? Meant to have it done a couple of weeks ago but the snow has delayed plans and now I could really do without it!!! Ah well, will be glad it's done I suppose. 

Loo - sorry honey :hugs: it is very upsetting when we have a fixed image of how we want things to happen and these get knocked over. I'm sure that you'll just be happy to hold your little one when s/he gets here (as we all will! xx

Emera - YAY for the test being done!! Not so YAY on having funny hair!! :haha: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and you keep your legs crossed!! :kiss: xx

FT - nap laddie, lad!!! :thumbup: xx

Mitch - good move on the hair and pedicure - think I'm gonna book myself in for late next week for both as a pre-birthday treat - just hope little laddie stays puts for a couple of weeks!! 

Hope all you other laddies are fairing well? :flower:

lots love xxx

PS Had a 'hormonal' day yesterday and cried on hubby's shoulder. I just felt so tired and fed-up and just wanted it all done with. Don't think these iron tablets are doing their trick as I feel shattered and look very pasty (almost blue my sister said, ta love!) and they are also making me feel sick. Feel a little better today (emotionally) and am havign another blood test on Monday to see if my levels have risen - otherwise I too will be considered 'high risk'...boohoo. xx


----------



## crowned

Citymouse, I'm stuck on the couch all day so I'm free to chat with you!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Nic- awww sorry you were down yesterday hun, but fingers crossed things are looking up now.. esp with your busy weekend ahead!!! :dance:

I want to nap but it feels wrong when i had 9 hours sleep last night!!! i think instead im going to look up what i should have ready by week 37 to make sure im prepared :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh yes, thats what i wanted to ask you UK ladies... do we get tested for Strep B? xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Nic- awww sorry you were down yesterday hun, but fingers crossed things are looking up now.. esp with your busy weekend ahead!!! :dance:
> 
> I want to nap but it feels wrong when i had 9 hours sleep last night!!! i think instead im going to look up what i should have ready by week 37 to make sure im prepared :happydance:

9 HOURS!!???????????? =D&gt; :drool: I cannot remember when I last had 9 HOURS!!!! Probably when I was a :baby:!!! I am sooooooooooooo jealous laddie!


----------



## Nicnak282

Hmmmm, Strep B FT...??? Not sure...not been mentioned to me yet but my midwives have been pretty flaky!


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - yeah they checked me for strep b at the hospital...i think it was same time as my 20 week scan. They simply gave me a swab and asked me to go to the ladies and rub around my groin...nice:wacko:. Oh think there was another swab that went in my mouth


----------



## emera35

I want 9 hours sleep too! I can tell you the last time I slept that long, April 10th 2010! :haha:

I'd give anything for 5 hours a night right now! Last time round I could sleep for england, I was napping like 4 hours a day and sleeping 8-9 at night, it was amazing!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh no, dont be jealous nic... ive already decided i am going to suffer FAR worse than those of you already in sleep deprivation training ;)

strep B - mmmmmmm i was tested when i had my MC but i havent been during this pregnancy.... and its not been mentioned to me? I just keep seeing threads on it...

*EDIT:*


> I want 9 hours sleep too! I can tell you the last time I slept that long, April 10th 2010!

not you too emera LOL :dohh: im beginning to think i MUST have iron deficiency that makes me sleepy.... BUT my iron level is 12 something!! :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Oh FT I was tested for StrepB when I went in for reduced movements. No idea if they test you otherwise. :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

I think it depends on the individual hospitals policy....about strep b


----------



## lozza1uk

I've not been tested for strep B, at least not as far as I know! I might have remembered being asked to "wipe round my groin" though so suspect I haven't been!


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha lozza yer i think you'd remember :)

what are all your plans tonight? i want to do something but i dont want to get too tired for our day out tomorrow.

I found out the other day that DH has never seen 'my Girl' OR 'sleepers' so i ordered them but havent arrived yet :( I love my girl, and even his male friends were like ''dude! you gotta see it!!'' :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Steak, fries and onion rings for dinner, with some peas for one of my 5 a day (the onions count as the second), and i'm trying to make some cakes for DH to sell at his rowing club regatta tomorrow!
Inlaws are visiting on sunday, thankfully just for the day so probably have a bit of tidying up to do too. I feel like i should go to the pub while i still can as well!


----------



## loolindley

No groin swap for me either :shrug:

I've just stood and made a tuna pasta bake to do for tea, and my Dad walks in and says "That doesn't look like tuna surprise to me", so I asked him what he thought should go into a tuna pasta bake. Tuna he said (which I have put in). I swear he is going to be wearing it if he keeps this up!!!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Most people in the uk don't get tested I think... Ft, I know in your trust they don't test anyone unless there is a reason. Mostly because you can get a negative result one week and a positive the next. Studies show that there isn't any difference in outcomes for places that test and those that don't. So lots of places don't. If you were at risk you'd get treated anyway (like if your waters were gone for ages)


----------



## loolindley

I want steak!!!! :brat:

I have completely abstained from red meat during this pregnancy because I like my steak rare. Very rare. Blue. In fact, just wipe it's arse and put it on a radiator for 5 minutes. 

For my 30th birthday in April I have told Al that he is to take me somewhere that serves a good blue steak and copious ammounts of red wine. Thats all I want!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :rofl:
Lozza - Mmmmmm steak

well it desnt matter what i do tonight now anyway, as DH has a business meeting :( Hate being alone in the evenings :( but enough of the self pity LOL

Thanks Missy x


----------



## loolindley

enough of the self pity????????? God, I must have missed that memo!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

i've been cooking steak medium to medium rare anyway! Sure the nhs website says whole cuts of meat are fine, just watch how you cook mince. I trust the butcher i buy the meat from anyway so happy to eat it like that! Sorry!


----------



## loolindley

OK, FT...where is this list of things that we are meant to have done by certain weeks? I want to see how far behind I am so I can REALLY feel sorry for myself!


----------



## crowned

I was supposed to get tested for group b strep at midwives' on monday, but was given a swab when i was in the hospital this week. "wipe around the groin" sounds a lot better than what I had to do with that swab!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

I had a swab at my appointment Wednesday... My doctor did it, so I imagine it was for strep B. The crazy thing is that I'm on antibiotics now anyway... Wouldnt that get rid of it?

Just found out some neighbors (who are moving soon) are pregnant with twins through fertility treatments. I didn't know they were trying... Hope I wasn't all "smug pregnant lady" around them.


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza/loo - ive still eaten rare-ish steak :blush: from reputable suppliers of course :wink:

loo - i didnt find a list... i got side tracked by a third tri thread thats getting heated LOL (as usual)

rashy - im sure you werent all smug around them hun, just happy... as they are now too :)

right me and DH are going to go to stratford upon avon tomorrow :dance: anyone been before?


----------



## Widger

Loo - sorry things didn't go to plan. Unfortunately it rarely does so as someone else said, maybe t 


Boo hoo.... My message has just deleted and i wrote war and peace too. My phone got stuck.on delete button and I had to watch and wait whilst every word was deleted apart from top bit.... Think I will get my computer out :grr:


----------



## loolindley

Widger said:


> Loo - sorry things didn't go to plan. Unfortunately it rarely does so as someone else said, maybe t
> 
> 
> Boo hoo.... My message has just deleted and i wrote war and peace too. My phone got stuck.on delete button and I had to watch and wait whilst every word was deleted apart from top bit.... Think I will get my computer out :grr:

Im glad you explained that! I was confused by maybe t!


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - love stratford upon avon..have fun

tonight is takeaway curry.....chicken jalfrezi mmmmm....and making hubby watch the Shining ha ha. He probably wont be as freaked out and scared as i am when i watch it. Also got microwave popcorn...sweet for me and savoury for him....plus giant choc buttons and caramel nibbles mmmmm
hey did i.ever say thst i have been to that hotel used as the scene for the shining....its halfwat up mount hood in oregon....i dated a guy from portland and during one of my visits he took me there....freaky. The inside however not the same....that bit obviously in a studio


----------



## MissyBlaze

I love love love the shining. Brill film. I think i'd die of a heartattack if i went there though. I'd love to watch it but it's always so much scarier than I remember!


----------



## blessedmomma

hey laddies!!!

i was up with contractions for a couple hours last night. remembered this morning that i was really thirsty before bed, but im up peeing so much that i dont dare drink before bed. hope i didnt dehydrate myself :wacko: ive been sick too so im sure that didnt help.

im hoping at my appt monday my OB checks me for dilation/effacement. i want to know where i am starting.

i cant remember everything everyone said....:dohh: but had responses. go distracted giving my girls their spelling tests


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> I love love love the shining. Brill film. I think i'd die of a heartattack if i went there though. I'd love to watch it but it's always so much scarier than I remember!

It was very very freaky...luckily it was August and therefore no snow like in the film........there was higher up the mountain. I hope hubby likes te film


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> I love love love the shining. Brill film. I think i'd die of a heartattack if i went there though. I'd love to watch it but it's always so much scarier than I remember!

It was very very freaky...luckily it was August and therefore no snow like in the film........there was higher up the mountain. I hope hubby likes the film


----------



## kkl12

love The Shining - SIL lives near Mt Hood in Oregon, when we visited last christmas I wish we had visited.

My OB said at my appointment today that she'll do the strep B test next week and also check my cervix.... I scheduled my next 4 appointments, can't believe there's only one month left!

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## emera35

The Shining did me proud last night, i enjoyed it as much as i always do, although it still manages to freak me out after like 40 viewings! Ace film! :thumbup: How cool to go to the location Mitch! Most of Stanley Kubrick's films are shot on sets. Eyes wide shut is set in, erm is it LA, i think it is, but anyway, the whole thing was shot in the UK as Kubrick hates flying, so they basically rebuilt the bits of the city they wanted to film in. He always was slightly bonkers! There is a great documentary about the making of the Shining, i recommend it!

I suspect broccoli cheese with pork loin steak and spuds of some description for dinner. Looked in the fridge earlier and we have 5 heads of broccoli?!?! I think they must be breeding in there! :shrug:

OH has just reported that Roh wee'd in the potty during nappy off time for the second evening in a row! :thumbup: Excellent!

FT i spend most my evenings alone, it can be a bit dull. :hugs:

Loo - I've eaten rare steak :blush: I've also eaten some cheeses that were "probably" pasturised. Tons of runny eggs, and some fish pates! :shock: Probably worked my way through most the banned food list by now! Oops! :munch:

I'm slacking off parenting as OH got home, so i;m lying in bed whilst he does bedtime! :cloud9: I love that man!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft - Stratford is where I was this weekend for my mum's birthday! If you're going for lunch we ate at a nice place called essence at red lion court, and there was a tea room that looked amazing called the Fourteas. Other than that we just ambled round until I felt tired. There was a nice pub actually, called the embers or something like that. It's at the bottom of bridge street ona corner. Have a lovely time!


----------



## crowned

I've never seen the Shining. I loved horror films until I saw Saw III in university- it went TOO far! I ran away after 20 mins and hid in my dorm room crying because it traumatized me. No more scary movies for me after that! 

Any of you ladies seen the TV show Once Upon a Time?


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for the tips Lozza - looking forward to it! 

crowned - im with you on the Saw films... i refuse to wtach them now... horrible! 

The worst though was when my cousins made me watch 'IT the clown' when i was 7/8 yrs old... ive been terrified of clowns ever since and could never now call a little girl Penny (Pennywise)!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh noooooooooooooooooooo ive just remembered that the first of his victims was 'Gerogie'...... george is our boys name..... think happy thoughts... think happy thoughts....


----------



## newfielady

crowned said:


> They exist, they're just hard to find. I found this one (maybe in green or red?) but 18 dollars plus 4.50 shipping seems like a lot for what is essentially just a sheet... https://www.etsy.com/listing/61610218/changing-pad-cover-brown-chocolate?ref=v1_other_1

I found a faux fur one in Wal-Mart for $10. :rofl: Just what you need on your change pad, a pretend _white_ fur blanket. lol. All the regular ones were sold out. Needless to say, I'm going to check for the regular ones again. :haha: They were only $5.


----------



## citymouse

Did I already mention Amazon? That's where I've found several for around $10. But I agree, after seeing them in person, you could just use a blanket. 

Laddies, how did we all get so lucky to find each other? Third tri is just full of crazies who are all out to beat each other up! It's amazing how combative and preachy people can get on just a normal thread about nice, normal stuff. And then the threads that are actually combative...! Duck and cover!


----------



## firsttimer1

*rashy *- i think i know the thread to which you refer :rofl:

*Newfie* - oh... so u dont think a furry faux white rug is good for a changing mat? cos i was totally gonna get one... :winkwink: must of been a man who designed that! LOL

im so lonely without DH. and tv is rubbish.


----------



## emera35

Third tri wasn't like it is now, when i was pregnant with Roh. :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - yes others have said that too. I dont know - i just think some people need to read what they have typed before posting it and consider whether it could upset anyone. I mean, its a hoard of hormonal women! 

i just ate some 'goats cheese and chilli jam' tesco finest crisps..... delicious.

What to eat now..... LOL my weight gain is going to go thru the roof. Im hungry ALLLLL the darn time! :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

The white changing pad reminds me of this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRf35wCmzWw

(I wish I knew how to embed YT videos here... oh well.) EDIT: Oh, ha ha! I DO know how! I'm so smart. 

FT, yes, that's one of them, but the other was a perfectly nice "share your opinion/experience" thread and a preachzombie came in and wrecked it.


----------



## lozza1uk

Blimey FT - you were brave getting involved in that thread! I saw it this morning and it was quite tame then, seems about to be shut now!


----------



## firsttimer1

i had NO idea it was going to get that heated. I dont get some peoples gun-ho attitudes. I mean, disagree or agree - but do it nicely!!!

right lads, couple of questions for you:

1. those doing RLT / EPO - have you noticed any changes eg. increased BH or discharge etc? i only ask as i dont think i have.

2. I was just walking around the house and all of a sudden its as if something is bouncing on my lady area?! is this likely the baby beginning to move down? Is that how you girls feel who know the baby is slightly engaged?? thing is - my bump doesnt look lower.... does it always look lower straight after a tiny bit of engagement??

xxx


----------



## loolindley

I've noticed increased bump pain (low down) since I started taking the EPO a week ago, but this could just be the baby moving down? :shrug:

Look at my crib.....I think I need to stop dumping all my junk in it!!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## emera35

FT, could be moving down. My bump didn't drop to start with and it can be quite a slow process. If you can feel "bouncing" maybe Dig's head is a bit lower and they have hiccups? I know they feel really weird for me now bumpy is fully engaged!!


----------



## emera35

:haha: Loo i'm sure you can nestle baby in amongst everything! ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - you have everything in there but the kitchen sink :rofl: and a baby of course :rofl:

Thanks ladies - not sure WHAT the pressure is but its defo different. still a high bump though. 

why is TV so crap on a friday? gosh i miss having a life.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loo - my crib looked just like that too a couple of weeks ago....!

FT - im watching Hustle 

im absolutely knackered and so pleased its friday


----------



## MsCrow

For laddies looking for a changing mat with covers, try IKEA: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90140548/ which I do believe are in the US now....

Loo, what on earth is in that cot, a TV?

Heh, I see we're all on the focus group. Wicked. Cramming in the tasks now as I don't have any other time. 

A quiet day spent on the PhD with a wildly active baby which included continuing to boot me in the ribs as I swam late this afternoon. Thanks baby.


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi: Cupcake! 
Im now watching ''russell howards good news'' - but i find it so over the top funny, that i always worry it will send me into early labour! :rofl:

Crow - of course, IKEA is a great shout. I should pay a visit to the MK one actually at some point. and YAY for a quiet day hun... i think you needed one :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Hello mamacitas!

I just wanted to check in and let you know that I'm still pregnant. I'm having more contractions now that I'm home. (Probably because I'm naughty and don't stay in bed all day.) However, I had a doctor's appointment this morning with ultrasound and NST. My cervix still looks good and babies are still doing great. They're going to wear me out on these doctor's visits though. I go back on Monday and then again next Friday if I'm still pregnant. Oh, and I've now gained 37 lbs -- 35 to 45 is recommended for twins. *pats self on back for not gaining 60* :haha:

I have managed to get a few things done today (VERY SLOWLY) which has helped my stress levels considerably. DH has been a sweetheart, but he just doesn't get why I neeeeeeed to have this stuff done. At this pace, I think I can get the minimum stuff done by the end of the weekend. After that, I'll be all calm and zen about it even if I don't get anything else finished.

Anyway... I scanned through all the pages that I missed, and I'm glad to see everyone is still pregnant and managing to still crave tasty treats. :thumbup: (Loo, Can I join you for your birthday? Rare steak and copious amounts of wine sounds heavenly right now.) 

Missy- Why won't they let you have nail polish on during a C Section? They don't worry about that here (although they do require removal of all piercings and contact lenses).


----------



## MsCrow

I think the IKEA ones are actually quite nice, you get a two pack which is handy....we need to get some for the changing chest of drawers we have which is IKEA too.

I agree, Friday TV is shite at the moment, I may delve into an old SATC for some comfort before bed. It, I hate that film, for the same reason, I hate clowns now too. I think it's genuinely chilling. I also hate Childs Play 1, 2 and 3, another film I watched when I was 7 and was scarred for life from. Oh and Poltergeist, 1 2 and is there a 3? I remember all these films had myths and stories surrounding the death or mishaps that happened to actors and staff on them.

The Shining however is pure class.

FT, the day was at least stress free, though grappling with ten pages of theory wasn't much fun. It was at least reassuring to get my head back into it. Off to see my family/carry on working on the PhD over the weekend from tomorrow.

Nicnak! I hope the iron supplements have worked too. I got a re-prescription and this time have basic Ferrous Sulphate but also await my results...

OI! Wondertwins, get back to bed woman!


----------



## emera35

Oh bugger contractions are back up to painful and regular again, I was all in bed dozing off and everything! Its totally not fair if they are going to do this every night! :(


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi: WT! 

*You can't wear nail polish during an operation because the doctors and nurses need to be able to see your natural finger nail to check your circulation. Nail polish may also get in the way of the pulse monitor, which is a small machine that gently clips onto your finger to keep track of your pulse. Its also best for infection control.*

i stole that from the internet :haha:

so glad to hear your doing well but take it easy please. also, i think ive put on nearly as much weight as you LOL :dohh:

crow - the scary thing is, that if kids watched IT now - they would probably laugh at it!


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - how close are your contractions???? like, properly regular?? im semi excited and semi BOO! for you....


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, Emera! I feel really excited!

MsC, it's a lap top in the crib. where else would we keep it?!! :haha:

WT - So pleased you are home, but PLEASE take it easy! For us! :flower:

I've got back to the start of OBEM and watching it on 4OD. Did anyone else see the first episode? I'd totally forgot that Mum had her 18 year old son in with her. Does anyone else find that strange??? He was even peering round???? Odd. Odd. Odd.


----------



## emera35

FT I'm more boo because I just have a feeling they aren't going anywhere! They are about 10-12 mins apart, and not breath through painful, but enough to keep me awake. Boo hiss!


----------



## emera35

Loo I remember that episode yeah, bit odd and a strange OH too if I remember?


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - is that an old series? if so im gonna take a look as only watched this series xxx 

emera- defo BOO HISS! :(


----------



## citymouse

All the March Mamas smart enough to turn off the power to the fan before touching the wires step forward...

Not so fast, citymouse!

:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

wt and ft- i was thinking the same thing about nail polish too. never heard that before and i know they dont remove it here either. but they will have us remove rings, piercings, jewelry, etc. maybe they have a different way of monitoring circulation here?? :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Didnt watch the shining yet...saving it for tomorrow night...am very tired. So.hubby just went.white as a sheet....was convinced i was having contractions. I was certainly getting something....awful lower tummy.cramps and shocking pain.in lower back. Horrible....breathing through it helped but was a little worried espec as i had a lovely curry tonight....do not want to be labouring with that inside me :-( feeling better.now cramping calmed down.after 40 mins....baby was really active during, wonder whether it was just her shuffling down and kicking nerves enroute!!??

Wt - take it easy over there lady!!!! And you emera x x


----------



## citymouse

We have some impatient March babies here! :shock:


----------



## loolindley

FT - you can watch them all back on 4od. I'm getting a proper baby hit tonight!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- is it time!!!!!!!!!!!

mouse- meant to say earlier, what is it with the other forums??? it seems like its become just another place to argue! every time i venture out, im amazed at how quick things turn


----------



## MsCrow

Emera, really hoping the contractions do go and don't hang about! OK, so I realise you are term and everything but still.

Same goes for you WT, bed please, the both of you. I demand that you demand hot chocolate and cookies.

I now pronounce you, CityMouse, to be LeckyMouse.


----------



## citymouse

Well, if my baby grows up to be the mad scientist of the bunch, we'll all know why.


----------



## blessedmomma

mrsc- where did you find that slang dictionary :rofl: i will have to show DH when he gets home


----------



## crowned

Mitch, those sound similar to the contractions I had that put me in the hospital for two days. Take it easy, lady!

Newfie, thanks for the advice - I'll definitely check out Walmart then (not for the furry cover, for a regular one)! Zellers has NOTHING so it would be great if Walmart did.


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - i had exactly the same tonight! I actually came up to lie down as cramps were soo uncomfy :wacko:

Rashy - you crack me up.

RIGHT UK LADIES. i just watched series one episode two of OBEM.... hilarious. for allllllll the wrong reasons :rofl: if you havent watched it then do ;) Its the one with the 20 year old and the japenese lady called Joy; who is obsesssed with pillows and not having had her lunch. i LAUGHED thru half of the episode solidly LOL.

im off to :sleep: now.... will catch up with you all tomo night after my day out in stratford :kiss: 

emera and WT - dont have those babies till im back ;) xxx


----------



## crowned

Bump pic for you ladies! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I decided that since I feel like a ticking time-bomb and could go into labour any time, I ought to take a picture just in case it's my last one, so here you go :)
EDIT - This is me at 35 weeks + 3 days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4787-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KellyC75

Girls......Just found a new smiley!! :drool:


----------



## wondertwins

Don't worry, FT. I have no intention of having any babies until 36 weeks. (I think it would be very fitting to have Leap Twins.) 

Gorgeous bump, Crowned.

Emera- I think it's time for you to have this baby just so that you can stop the nightly round of contractions! :hugs:

AFM... DH was a dream all evening doing all the things I needed him to do -- hanging shelves in babies' room, installing the video cameras for the video monitor, moving the dresser in our room so I can put the bassinet right next to me, etc. :kiss: If it weren't on bed rest, I would totally try to have some thank-you-DTD. Luckily for me, the doctor has forbid it. Whew! :thumbup:

So the baby movements are getting out of hand (even the doctor was shocked to watch my belly roll). Anyway... tonight, one of the babies is having a fun time head butting both my bladder and my bowels at the same time. Every time it happens, I feel like I should run to the bathroom! :blush:

I'm headed to bed. I'm looking forward to a nice relaxing, baby-free weekend. :flower:


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Kelly!

WT, good job resting today! I got a bit nesty. I realized that we've been keeping certain things in the nursery until the downstairs is ready for them, but the downstairs is a wreck anyway, so why shouldn't I get the nursery cleaned up and ready and just make the downstairs a tad bit messier? Then I can breathe.

Ahh... I ordered a bunch of supplies and I feel a little calmer. I got ginormous pads (whee), slightly less ginormous and much less fancy ones to drizzle with water and freeze (apparently you just stick them inside the ginormous ones and give your hooha a break), Tucks (witch hazel) pads, numbing spray, newborn diapers, and a squirt bottle. 

Now I have to bug my sister about sending the little hangers she said she was going to send. If it takes her too long I know I'll just freak out and buy a bunch of them new.


----------



## newfielady

lol Kelly. :haha:
Crowned- glad I could help.
To the owner of the crib full of random stuff (lol I can't remember) my crib is still in 4 pieces. :shock:
So my desktop contracted a HUGE virus today and is now gone to see the "computer doctor". :rofl:
I think I need another bump photo as I'm sure I'm growing overnight. Won't be until I get my desktop back though, on *Sunday* :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

newfie- sorry about the virus :(

crowned- you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## loolindley

Any babies over night? Emera??? I need to know!!!


----------



## MsCrow

OoooOOooo yes, that's a point, Emera, thinking of you!

You seemed to go mute after proclaiming regular contractions so I'm keeping everything, including my legs, crossed for you.

Heh, glad the slang dictionary tickled you Blessed.

Crowned, you look LOVELY and here's hoping it's not quite the last photo.

Up early to go to some sodding training. I had a disturbed night, woke up at some point feeling very uncomfortable, like my bump hurt. It happened once last week and not sure what that's about.


----------



## mitchnorm

Checking in to see if there are any more babies too:haha:

Meant to be going to college today but really cannot face being sat down on a room for 8 hours for lectures......plus i have spoken to the college and worked out my deferral plan for assignments and exames that clash with baby. Going to be a busy end to the year but better to delay for a few months. :happydance:....feel a bit guilty but i think i was being a bit ambitious about what i could manage.....

MsCrow - listen up :winkwink:....take it easy please os you'll need all your energy when lo arrives...so everyone keeps telling me :haha:. I am making the most of lie ins (if baby lets me).

This weekend i will be mostly cleaning out a couple of cupboards in the kitchen ready for baby stuff....hubby is putting up canvases and blind in nursery :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!! My parents have booked a holiday!!!! :haha: They leave for Egypt on Friday and Al and I will have 11 blissful days to ourselves!!! :happydance::happydance:

Off to ASDA this morning which is my idea of hell on a Saturday morning, but as we have run out of food, I guess it is called for. Al has today off, and my parents have very kindly decided to give us some space tonight and are going to a neighbours for the evening, so i'm going to make some slimming world friendly tandori chicken and have a nice night....just the two of us :cloud9:

McS - when are you going to start taking it easy???? I thought you were visiting your parents this weekend anyway? If you are, have a nice time!

Mitch - enjoy college. At least having a plan in place will allow you to relax a bit more for the time being. Face the work when it is time to!

FT - I watched that episode last night too! SOOOOOOoooo funny! That woman was one grumpy lady! You should watch ep3, she is in it again...just brilliant! :rofl:

Crowned - fab bump pic, but you will have another, I'm sure!


----------



## loolindley

With my parents out of the house for 11 days, does this mean I am finally going to have to start :sex: again?????? :shock::shock::shock: 

I think I forgot what you have to do!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> With my parents out of the house for 11 days, does this mean I am finally going to have to start :sex: again?????? :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> I think I forgot what you have to do!!!!!!! :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha: just take it easy...not 14 times a day unless you want to go into labour too.......:winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

mitchnorm said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> With my parents out of the house for 11 days, does this mean I am finally going to have to start :sex: again?????? :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> I think I forgot what you have to do!!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: just take it easy...not 14 times a day unless you want to go into labour too.......:winkwink:Click to expand...

:ignore::ignore::ignore:

You HAVE to be kidding!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## waula

Morning lads!!!!

Loo - did you try the lavendar oil on your dad?? It seems to be working marvellously!!!! :haha: hope you have a fab night in tonight too...

Mitch - erm...contractions lady???!!!!!!! Glad they've calmed down but please take it easy today...and good decisions on the college thing :hugs:

Emera...where are you????! Hope all is calm and serene and you're having a lie-in rather than in labour!!! :thumbup:

FT - pressure and cramps...?! I officially LOVE symptom spotting at this end of pregnancy!!!!! Much better than at the start... how exciting that we're all readying ourselves for birth!!!! :happydance: :wacko: :cry: 

Crowned - thats a lovely bump there and fingers crossed LO will be cooking for a few more weeks yet! :hugs:

OBEM - I think the past 2 series are WAY better than this one, so if anyone is bored and in need of a baby fix you've got hours and hours of entertainment on 4od!!!!! I agree, 16yr old boy peering round at foof area of mum WTF!!! :dohh:

Anyone got a really stingy patch on their bumps??? I've had it for ages on the top right and its been numb but for the past week its now just horribly stingy - feels a bit like a nerve that going a bit mental or muscle that is ripping apart wacko:) but really uncomfy... nothing to see on the surface...maybe its time bump dropped lower and took some pressure off :cry:

Right, well more freezer cooking for me today! Yawn...

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

OK...... firstly..... my SS arrived....

and i* LOVVEEEEEEEE ITTTTTT* :happydance:

i really really dooooo; it could not be more perfect! - thank you so much secret stork!!! Im wearing the Bracelets today to Stratford as they match my pink top. The plaque is going above the kitchen door (the irish traditionally put blessings there) and i just love the babygrow... esp as it will wind up my daddy :rofl:

THANK YOU X10000 :hugs: Your the best :happydance:

*and now secondly.... cough.* 

*well, some of you may have noticed that i have been worried as i posted my SS present 2 weeks ago..... welll....  ..... erm.... i just found it in my car!!!!!  It must be baby brain!!!! Im soooooo sorry - BUT soooooo happy its not lost. 

SO - someone will have their SS gift by this wednesday *

Cant believe i did that. :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW im off to stratford now but will read back later - sorry to be rude xxx

ps... im soooo embarrasseeeedddd LOL xxx


----------



## emera35

Loo, to :sex: at this point I'm pretty sure that you just assume a vaguely comfortable and accessible position and hope for the best! :rofl: have OH booked in for an attempt tonight if these contractions start up again, maybe we can get them to do something other than be bloody annoying!

On that note, obviously no baby over night, contractions calmed by 1am I took a couple of paracetamol and managed to get to sleep. Then a miracle happened, OH didn't wake me going to work, and Roh decided to have a lie in and didn't wake me up until 9.20am :shock: I slept solidly from 1am to 9.20am!!! Bladder was VERY painful when Roh woke me up, but I feel amazing!!! :dance: that's the most sleep I've had for, maybe years! Lovely!

So operation "have a baby" is on! Going for a nice long walk today (slowly and gently, still have the pelvic issues) and then lots of bouncing on my ball! Followed by possible :sex: let's see if we can get things going! I'm 38 weeks tomorrow, so that's proper fully baked rather than 'not prem' :haha: I still think 21st - 23rd is when it will happen though, don't know why :shrug:

Hope you all have/ are having a lovely Saturday! :hugs:


----------



## waula

FT awesome SS pressie and I also can't quite believe you've been blaming the snow for delayed post :haha: that is the best case of baby brain that I've heard of yet :hugs: have a lovely day in Stratford xxx


----------



## emera35

FT :rofl: that's really made me giggle about your SS :haha: Bless, baby brain is a debilitating illness! :winkwink:
Love the SS you received though! Have a fab time in Stratford! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft- what a complete duffus you are:haha::haha::haha:....even hubby peed himself laughing at you. Well its good news anyway....have fun in Stratford. (Ooooh i think...in fact i know who your ss is from....it is lovely btw)

Emera - glad bubba is hanging in there....i havea pact with my little girl to come out between 1st-3rd March...hubby laughed and said she is comfy and will come out when shes ready.....lovely but I am not.comfy :haha:

Waula - enjoy your cooking ....i really should do some:blush:...but may just window shop for more baby clothes.......still unsure about gender (at least you got to see his willy therefore 100% certain its a boy....they tend to confuse girls more) so reluctant to buy more girlie stuff and sick of unisex


----------



## emera35

Mitch I wasn't 100% sure roh would be a boy, I never saw boy bits myself with him! If they said boy at the scan though then it probably is a boy! If they aren't sure they tend to say they can't tell. :hugs: this time I'm glad I've had 3 confirmations of girl bits though, I know how that bit of doubt feels ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Mitch I wasn't 100% sure roh would be a boy, I never saw boy bits myself with him! If they said boy at the scan though then it probably is a boy! If they aren't sure they tend to say they can't tell. :hugs: this time I'm glad I've had 3 confirmations of girl bits though, I know how that bit of doubt feels ;)

I must say the sonographer at my 20 week scan was very confident it was a girl....i asked 3 times and he was never in any doubt. Said he would be VERY surprised if a boy came out :haha:....well he must be confident then.....

Must say i have really bonded alot with this little girl.....after wanting a boy :kiss:


----------



## citymouse

:rofl: Omg, FT, that's the funniest thing ever. 

Just up to take some cough syrup and thought I'd check in for babies! Glad to hear you've held on, Emera! 38 weeks is a proper number, indeed!

It's seriously hitting me that I am basically @&$!ed work-wise if this baby comes early. It's time I start actually applying myself. :dohh: Hate this part!


----------



## emera35

Yeah Mitch, that's what I got with Roh, "I'd be very surprised if this baby came out as a girl!" ;) they aren't allowed to say 100% at nhs scans really, to cover their backs, as it is possible to make mistakes at 20 weeks, but as a rule they can tell very accurately, I mean they spend all day every day looking at babies! :haha:
My 34 week scan it was so clear I may as well have been changing her nappy, it was DEFINITELY girl bits :haha:
I have to say, last time I didn't care on gender, after thinking I couldn't conceive again, but really bonded with the boy I'd been told I was having ;) I wasn't too fussed this time either, but think I had a secret girl preference, just because one of each is very neat :haha: The only person who is dissappointed of who even cares about gender is my FIL, who was clearly really unhappy when we told him this was a girl! :rolleyes:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - that's hilarious! And I can guess who your SS is from, remember reading her cryptic post a few weeks ago and thinking that you might get something like that, it looks great!

Just had a really relaxing yoga class, was quite small this week so we seemed to do a lot more. Might do a bit of shopping today too as DH is out all day. 

Emera - jealous of your long sleep! Maybe it's your body resting for labour! 
Loo - 11 days on your own, bliss!


----------



## waula

Well Mitch, I actually haven't seen any boy bits what so ever!!! I was almost upside down on the hospital bed when they were scanning me because he wouldn't behave....DH assures me there was defo a 3rd leg though!!!! Ha! Somehow he's taking credit for that!!!! :haha: PS there is a couple at NCT who were told they thought it was a girl at 20 weeks (but only "thought" as it was cross legged) and at 32 week scan was told nope, defo a boy!!!! They had a lot of pink to take back!!!! But i'm sure if the sonographer says very sure its a girl then it will be Mitch!!!!!! :wacko:

Re: arrival dates...am I the only one who's quite happy for a full term/late(ish) one???! I am uncomfortable and not sleeping much, don't get me wrong, but I am making the most of my last bit of me time, completely selfish i know but making the most of going swimming, going out for dinner, having a nap after lunch etc etc - I think 17th March would suit me just fine!!! :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Lozza - you are probably right, I slept 14 hours solid the night before my waters broke last time! :shock: mmm lovely rest!

Waula - Its a bit different for me with wanting 'me' time etc. I'm really uncomfortable, its hard to move around and get out of the house with Roh, I can't keep him occupied very easily and carrying him is painful. I can barely walk most evenings! Its actually going to be a lot easier for me to manage once the baby comes and I'm a bit more mobile again! So sooner rather than later would be good for me ;)


----------



## loolindley

Waula - I would be quite happy for this baby to stay put until we have a house/get a full rewire/stripped wallpaper/plastered/and new kitchen installed....but as that could be the eleventy-fourth of never, I'll settle for 41 weeks!!! :haha:

Oooh, did I tell you that I managed to convince oh that we should defo get a fancy £10K kitchen with super american fridge and granite worktops??? WAAAHHHHHH!!! I'm so happy!

FT - YOU SPOON!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I am guessing you could be my SS then because I still haven't recieved mine! :haha:

Well, ASDAs is done, chicken is marinating in spices and yoghurt and I have NOTHING to do for the rest of the day!

Lozza, did you complete all the tasks? I sat down to do the third one last night, and saw I had to get all creative with a collage and left it! :haha: Tomorrows job I think!


----------



## newfielady

Waula- nope, you aren't alone. I keep hoping she'll wait until the 20th of March so we can get the last few things ready for her. :dohh:
FT- :rofl: I don't think I would even have admitted that to tell the truth, :haha:

AFM- hubby has to work by himself today so he doesn't get to come home for lunch. Now I have the full day by myself. :growlmad: And I hate being by myself. I asked my friend to go out for a coffee with me (to break up the day you know) and she said she has too much school work to go out during the day she could go out tonight though... *crickets* :saywhat: What's the damn difference. Go out during the day and do your work at night, that was my plan. (She does it online too) Anyone see that movie "I Love You Man"? I need some fucking friends. :dohh:


----------



## waula

Emera - completely agree with you - everyone says make the most of your first pregnancy as it becomes mental once there's a little one toddling about...that's all I mean! can't imagine what is must be like to have a little Roh that needs entertaining too...no rest!!!! no afternoon snoozes...hmmm... xxx


----------



## emera35

Newfie I feel the same! I'm really bored! I wanted to go for a walk but its chucking it down now! OH isn't back until this evening, and so txt all my friends (didn't take long!) Didn't bother with my mummy friends as they all do family stuff every weekend. All my non- parent friends are like 'ooh sorry i'm busy and got a big night out tonight so I'll be no good tomorrow either' :rolleyes: Pff! Its not that Roh isn't good company, because he is, but a bit of adult conversation would hit the spot today! Ah well, guess I'll have to stick with lego and playing trains! :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Waula, Roh still naps in the afternoon, so I can grab a little nap, not normally for long though. Better than nothing though! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy saturday girlies,

your kitchen sounds amazing loo, i love granite! (dont have it myself though) got any links for inspiration? i love being nosey

did i tell you that last sat i slept form lunch until 6pm? im hoping to keep awake today. it seems such a waste of a weekend!

anyone into gardening? i really need to plant my chilli seeds, sweet peppers, sweet peas and broad beans but i just cant be bothered. they should have gone in a couple of weeks ago really. it just seems to much effort to go out to the garden, lug the compost about (or convince hub to do it) and sow the seeds. urgh


----------



## waula

Hi Cupcake :hi: i used to be into gardening but then we moved house and our retired next door neighbour has literally turned his entire garden into farmland and properly cultivates it so my normal pots of tiny, non-ripened green tomatoes and weedy peppers seem a little embarrassing in comparison!!! :blush: so i'm more of a lawn/flowers person now...also i'm a little lazy so plant everything on one day which means we have a glut of produce on one day in summer and then nothing else!!!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula, i usually end up with everything ripe on one day too. i mean who can use 30 lettuces in a couple of days?! lol

im by no means an expert gardener and like to grow easy stuff. chillis are easy in my conservatory. its just gettign started... maybe this afternoon...


----------



## loolindley

Thought I would treat you girls to a good old laugh. This is only the 2nd bump picture I have taken. Please excuse the toddler sized bump...I realise it is enormous!!! :rofl:

Other two pics are Indy (the 11month old working cocker) sunbathing in the window, and I wasn't sure if I had shown a picture of my pram, so have thrown one of those in too!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0598.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0599.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0600.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## newfielady

I think I've been spending too much time alone. I'm turning into a couponer. lol. I guess I'll do my chores *sigh*. How exciting.\\:D/


----------



## loolindley

Cupcake - this is the kitchen we have chosen https://www.jjoplc.com/brochure_viewer.htm?brochure=col-kitchens its the Integra gloss oyster on page 79.

We are either going to go for a jet black granite, or one with little bronze flecks in it.

Now....we just need a house to put it in!!! :rofl:


----------



## waula

Loo that is an incredible bump!!!! :flower: and you're dog has the brains...I could do with a snooze in the sun! Is the pram a bugaboo donkey??? Looks lovely...and loving the redness!!! Do they convert into a double??

xxx

EDIT: wowsers - that kitchen is gorgeous... love shiny cupboards...but i'm already worried about sticky fingers!!!! :haha:

EDIT x2: attack of the swamp crotch...am I alone in this??? considering upgrading from pant liners to something more "substantial"! sorry if TMI!!!! :blush:


----------



## loolindley

Sticky fingers and scratchy dog paws! I am worried too! But I've always wanted one like this, so I'll just have to tie dusters to the baby's hands!!!

Yep it's a Donkey :haha: Not only did we love it in a single configuration (I know, we have odd tastes!), but it could come in handy if number 2 comes shortly afterwards. In single it's actually no wider than the bugaboo cam (60cm), but from some angles it looks huge :wacko:

My swap crotch has temporarily calmed down, though it was bonkers a couple of weeks ago. I feel your pain (well, swappyness!)


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - I'm with you, 14th march suits me fine, by 18th would be nice though to have a first mothers day! 
Loo - your bump doesn't look like its hiding a toddler! And no, I did the first task last night but haven't done the others yet. Will do the collage tomorrow once I've bought the paper.

Cupcake - I kill most things in the garden, there just isn't enough sun here to grow anything successfully which is a shame. My parents have an allotment so I stock up (usually on courgettes!) when I visit.

I'm off to check out tk Maxx to see if there's any good stuff there. enjoying these last few weekends of freedom too!


----------



## emera35

Waula - I'm still swamp lady! :sick: Its terrible! I either have to wear proper pads or incontinence pads when its more liquid (eeww, gross, sorry!!!) They've checked for infections a couple of times, but apparently its all good except a bout of thrush i had, which is clear now. 

Loo - Ace bumpage! I'm pretty jealous about the nice shape of it! Mine is still flat fronted, and now its low it "dangles" at the bottom, i'm not impressed!
Your dog is cute! :flower: I like the look of the bugaboo donkey, and red is very snazzy! Good and practical if you are planning a 2nd LO in the next couple of years too :thumbup: I'm not even going to look at the kitchen :haha: I'll never have a decent one, so its better if i don't even go there! ;)

Oh and Cupcake, i'm a plant serial killer! :blush: I love plants and the idea of gardening, but my house is definitely where plants come to die. Sort of a plant Dignitas! Saying that, my Mum bought me an orchid in november for my birthday and it still has flowers on, i've been very careful with it! :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Newfie- I collect coupons but then I forget to ever use them. 

Mitch- enjoy your nesty day. :)

Loo-I think your bump is lovely! You have nothing to be shy about! And the kitchen sounds fab!

FT- :rofl: 

City- Is your cough/cold getting any better?

Regarding the burning spot.... I have that too and it seems to be a pretty common pain associated with stretching skin. I wonder why it's usually on the right though?

AFM.... Last night was tough. I had contractions every 7 minutes for much of the night, but they finally settled down this morning. And my hips hurt so bad, there is no comfortable position. I know I sound like a broken, whiney record, but whaaaaaaa! I've been able to sleep for the past 3 hours so hopefully that will help my disposition.


----------



## Glowstar

Loo - :shock: awesome bumpage :thumbup: love your pram...and your cocker!!!

a quick read and run from me - hope you are all doing OK...off shopping with the girls....bloody knackered not getting a minute to sit down but it's all good we are having a good time. Only 5 days left to work on Monday :happydance:

Catch up later and hope you all have a good weekend :kiss::hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Gosh, that was a mammoth catch up. 

Emera, glad you're hanging on still. 

Waula, I'm not a victim of swamp crotch at the moment, but it certainly does vary. (I was wondering if my "waters breaking" was an attack which happened all in one go haha. Also, my midwife friends were asking if a wild animal could get pre eclamsia, or is it just humans? Plus, how would you take a blood pressure from a badger?

Loo, that is an ace bumpy, and your face is still lovely and thin, i'm sure my head is getting all fat! Dog is amazing and that pushchair looks ace... here is mine if i've forgotten to show you...

I have mega heart burn and am SO tired today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1146.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wondertwins

P.S. I forgot to mention this yesterday for all of you fundal height obsessors, but at 34 + 3, I'm measuring 41 cm. :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Missy - I love the Quinny Buzz. It looks like your cat is just about to be run over though! :haha:

Right, I think it's nap time! I hope you are all enjoying your weekends shopping / relaxing / trying not to give birth


----------



## MissyBlaze

It's lush, i'm so chuffed I got it second hand, i'd have never been able to afford a new one. Second hand is amazing!


----------



## waula

Missy - there's nothing like pre-eclampsia in the animal world as far as I know...there are plenty of other complications around birth like twin-lamb disease (sheep carrying undiagnosed twins/triplets and not fed enough for them so gets keto-acidosis like a diabetic would) and milk fever in cows (too much calcium going into milk compared to how much they can eat so they can't get up/pass placenta) and I have NO idea on badgers... they're savage little buggers so it might be me that would need blood pressure taking!!!! :haha:


----------



## waula

WT - 41cms??!!!!!!!! oh my christ that's a whole lot of uterus.... we salute you and we promise to moan less... :haha: glad its not just me with the burny skin patch...ouch! xxxxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Awwwwwww, gutted, we had an ongoing joke about pre-eclamptic badgers, looks like we were wrong!


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- no reason to moan less. ;) Pain is pain regardless of whether you have just one little succubus in there or two. I just like to give y'all a preview of life as a 40 weeker. Most of you will be there soon enough. :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

waula, it could actually be muscles detatching... but that's ok! (normal anyway!)

Urgh, i'm watching that OBEM with the shoulder dystocia, i've been in that situation in real life and it still made me BOOHOHOHOHOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Skadi

I just want to say:Yikes!


----------



## MsCrow

Hey laddies

Ok, I hear you. Unfortunately where one commitment ends another takes over. Had to do the training so my absence at a Sunday and Monday meeting wasn't frowned on. However, on a train now to my parents  

Nervous about this as yes, swamp crotch has got me too but I keep freaking out its signs that I might go into labour whilst away.

Anyone else getting really sharp stabs of pain right in the foof? It's making me jolt.

Emera, pleased to see you're chipper and had a good sleep.

Loo, lovely to see a bump shot. Always think you look really pretty so I'm sorry you've not posted more! Great RED pram  btw.

Missy, I agree about secondhand. Our buggy and carrycot are. My parents bought us both but I was really happy to be able to save them £200 especially as they're in lovely condition. In fact, everything we have is, mostly, secondhand....so you can have a baby on a very tight budget.

Well, my pregnancy photos are in! Going to have real trouble picking one or two. If I can save one I'll post it up. Be warned though, it's naked all the way.


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow - I had those stabbing pains, turned out it coincided with the head engaging, so I think the midwife was right when she called it fixing pains. Had them for about a week then they eased off. They were worse when I walked, kept thinking the baby was about to fall out! 

Wt - wow at 41cm! Hope you get some more rest today x

Just picked up some hangers in mothercare and a couple of bath towels. Asda had some nice neutral baby grows and vests but think I have enough, and TK Maxx is the place to go for Grobags! They had loads half price.


----------



## citymouse

WT, you win. Your babies together might be almost as big as FT's!

Newfie and Emera, sorry you're lonely... I guess we don't count as adult conversation... Too much talk of swamp crotch! :rofl:

It's funny, what you call TK Maxx, we call TJ Maxx. I used to think it was a typo.

After I was up at 3 am, I went to sleep listening to my Hypnobabies positive pregnancy affirmations... But the dog's snoring kept drowning it out!


----------



## newfielady

Here's a "you know you're pregnant when" moment for you ladies. I was in Wal-Mart on Thursday and they had the jumbo (45 count) pack of overnight super always maxi pads on for $6. And I got a little excited about it. :rofl:
Take care or your rapidly expanding uterus WT's. :D
Nice strollers ladies. :thumbup: Er, pushchairs or prams whatever it is you call them.
Swamp crotch is still wild and wicked here too ladies. I'm getting lot's of stringy white discharge and I'm starting to wonder if that means my plug is starting to go/will be going soon. :shrug: I have no idea on this. Anyone know more than me?

AFM: I got up and forced myself to do my few chores and then I felt re-energized. Now I'm starting the baby's room. :happydance: Only problem is now I've discovered old wall paper (well boarders) under the paint that HAVE to come off before I re-paint. :dohh: I hate that. Did I mention, there is 2 layers. :growlmad:


----------



## MissyBlaze

OK.... I'm hving loads of crampies now... OH is away, grrrrr. I'm going to go to argos and buy the tap adapter for the pool. I want to know I can fill it!


----------



## emera35

I'm crampy too! Been playing with Roh on the floor! Just doing some drawing (crayon eating) and then on to building towers of wooden bricks. Feeling very achy though, can't wait for OH to get back! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely red pram!

sorry i cant see the link to the kitchen, it wants me to install microsoft sliverlight which i have done but it still wont open for me.


----------



## firsttimer1

*ALRIGHT YOU HORRIBLE LOT!*

Firstly - baby brain is a certified illness and i am a mere victim. If you dont believe that, then let me know and i will make up some other equally plausible excuse for not posting the SS pres :dohh: :rofl: The receiver had BETTER like it after all this :rofl:

Secondly - OI RASHY MOUSE!!! ''Your babies together might be almost as big as FT's!'' - I noticed that comment ;) Besides - Loo has taken my crown. Ps. you realise i am going to have a FIELD DAY with you if mini-mouse comes out weighing 10pounds and i have a nice 7pounder :haha:

Thirdly - if your not on FB; check out this food porn .... immense scones. yum.

Stratford was sooooo nice - rainy, but gorgeous. Was great to be out and about and my hip didnt let me down once :dance: DH and i are now planning tomorrows trip to IKEA..... boo..... hate shopping (unless virtual) but needs to be done. 

Loo - i noticed your bump as i skim-read through all the posts... GORGEOUS!

Emera & P.Blaze - please take it easy girls with the cramps... perhaps shopping / crayon eating isnt the best idea :hugs: LOL


----------



## MissyBlaze

I want that big meaty looking pie please Farttimer! 

I bought the hose. No idea how to attach it to the tap though. Gaffa tape I guess! Cramps have calmed right down now... might have a nap.


----------



## firsttimer1

> I want that big meaty looking pie please Farttimer!

OI! that was a vicious rumour started by rashy mouse LOL :rofl:

and im joining you in national nap time.... defo the way forward.


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- gorgeous bumpy lady!!!! we used to have a cat named indy :flower:

newfie- i would bet your plug is in the process of going. when i lost it with #4 thats how it started. tmi- within a week or so i was losing chunks of it. a few days after that my water broke! only time my water broke to start labor.

ft- im with ya, baby brain is a documented illness. i might have permanent damage...


----------



## mitchnorm

We did ikea today.....southampton...in and out quick.as you like. Bought a nice set of drawers for our bedroom.....and got it in white for nursery. We already had a white chest of drawers for nursery but its a bit cheapy,not great runners in drawers...so fussy ha ha. It would have annoyed me!!!!!

Hope it fits....wish we had a bigger room for baby but really wanted yo retain a spare room.....roll on later this year...might get our extension 

Crampy ladies...take it easy
ft - i cannot believe you didnt nosh two of those scones


----------



## crowned

FT, thanks for admitting your baby brain episode - made for a good laugh!!

Loo, I never realized you were a blonde - somehow I've pictured you with dark curly hair all this time. You look very pretty! :D

If I'm 3 cm dilated, at what point should I expect to lose my plug? Shouldn't it have already gone at this point?


----------



## emera35

Mitch, love Ikea trips, definitely doing one if I don't go into labour before my due date! :haha: did a trip the day before I had Roh ;). Oh and little people don't need big rooms, Roh's room is tiny, and he loves it :)
FT those scones look like serous business! :shock:

Yay for OH getting home :) His stupid boss has given him all breakfast shifts for next week, works well for us, as he's home by 4pm, which is lovely as he gets to play with Roh and I don't spend every evening alone. However, it means he's the only chef in the hotel until 9-10am. I was just like, "err he does know I could go into labour at any point right?". No idea what they will do if I go into labour at like 7am and OH has to leave?! Guess they will have a lot of hungry residents! :haha: Ah well, not our problem really, OH just said, "I'll just leave right away and call my boss on the way home"
Just having a nice RLT break between a bit of cleaning. I've finally caught up with the laundry :dance: and its actually all folded and away, bloody miracle! Its going to be interesting coping with 2 kids' clothes and nappies to wash, plus OH's chef whites! :wacko: I do a wash for myself maybe once a week if I'm lucky? :haha: I'm constantly on my last outfit it feels like :rolleyes: I have this thing about 30 minute tidies. If the house is ever more than 30 minutes worth of cleaning and tidying away from spotless then things feel a bit stressful! It took me over 30 mins just to fold the clean laundry :dohh: ah well, nearly there now! I have this huge compulsion to nake sure everything is nice and tidy for when the baby arrives, so that means staying on top of everything all the time now! Hmm, its possble I'm a bit cleaning fixated today, nesting per chance?! :haha:


----------



## waula

crowned I'd imagine that if you're 3cm that the plug will have gone somewhere!!!! :shrug:

FT - those bloody scones are beyond immense. i NEED one. 

mitch - brave lady doing IKEA...blurghhh...last time i went i had a bad wagamama's just before and got hideous food poisoning in the textiles department which couldn't have been further from the toilets. thankfully i was carrying one of those yellow bags! :nope:

DH just came home armed with labour snacks...including pickled onion monster munches, Gu puddings, minstrels, jaffa cakes, paracetamol, lucozade tablets and cartons of apple juice. now that makes me want to go into labour NOW!!! what a good boy... :cloud9:

right well we're off to the inlaws. gah. i just want to get cuddled up on the sofa and watch grand designs. how middle aged. oh well!!! :dohh:

night lads...xxx

PS there's only 4 babies left to arrive in the Feb baby thread ARGHHHHHHHHHH! :happydance::haha:

EDIT: emera - that is the definition of nesting...you are soooo going to have to go and join the Feb fritattas!!!!!! :haha: joke xxxx


----------



## emera35

Crowned, the whole loosing your plug thing is a bit of a hit and miss indicator, much like everything else really, these things can happen in any order. My waters broke first, then contractions started, then about halfway through labour I went to the loo and lost my plug whole, I was probably about 4-5 cm at the time? Anyway, dilating doesn't necessarily mean it will come away, it mght not come until the baby does. :shrug:


----------



## newfielady

See, I would have assumed at 3cms dilated you would have lost your plug already. :shrug:

Anyone else watching the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show?


----------



## mitchnorm

Am i the only person not nesting??? I have the desire, urge and need to start tidyibg and decluttering etc but sooooo cant get the motivation :-( maybe its cos i am still workibg and feel like i dont have time and still need to show willing at work. Maybe when.i am on mat leave i.will throw myself into it 

What is everyone elses plans with regards family coming over after baby comes??? Mine live 2.5 hours drive awsy so.will have to.stay over...they want to come as soon.as and tbh may stay only 2-3 days.....but i want to get home and settled. Hubby has 2 weeks off after baby arrives....thinkibg of saying to.my.folks to come middle of second week....then i have 'buffer' of hubby to deflect attention slightly if that makes sense. He can keep dad occupied perhaps down pub


----------



## crowned

Thanks ladies! Maybe missy has some thing to add? Also, Missy, I was wondering if the bit of bleeding from a rough internal exam can last several days... I have pinky tinged discharge, but haven't had an internal exam since 9 am on the 15th, so over 3 days ago... is that bloody show, or just remnants from the exam?


----------



## citymouse

Ah, meant to say lovely pictures, Loo!

FT and Missy, careful now, let's not turn into raging third tri cliches in here! :rofl:

I did the first self-hypnosis/relaxation session from Hypnobabies this morning! It was quite nice,I felt very relaxed. Then with about three minutes to go, the dog knocked over a bag of stuff... But I stayed relaxed! Then he jumped up on the glider with me... And I stayed relaxed. Then he seemed annoyed to be ignored and went to sleep in the closet. :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Ah, I was watching for the sporting group but it don't come on until tomorrow. :dohh:

I don't want any visitors until I'm feeling "back to normal" and comfortable with my "Mommy ability".


----------



## loolindley

My other cocker is currently chasing my 75cm gym ball round the living room. How I have not peed laughing I don't know!!!

Waula, the image of you throwing up into a yellow sack in IKEA is too much. Genius!

I defo had more to add than this. Stupid stupid brain. Bah!!

Tandoori chicken was emense. Now I'm going to treat myself to a curly wurly :happydance: proper chocolate!!!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I would say that what emera said is what I'd have said, the show can come at any time really. Plus there are various ones, like when you get to about 8 or 9 cm you usually have another one. 

Defo would say that the pinky could be from the exam, if it changes to red/loads more I'd give delivery suite a call... X


----------



## emera35

Visitors wise, my Mum will be here for the birth (hopefully, if she makes it in time), not in the actual room though :shock: I'd hate that, but she's on call to get here asap to look after Roh, so she'll be about. I think then she'll visit again about 3 weeks after for a week or so to help out :thumbup: My Dad and stepMum are booked into my OH's hotel for the night on the 4th March which is my due date :wacko: Its also my brother's birthday though, the first since he died, so whatever i'm doing they are welcome. My Dad is quite aware i could be having a baby on the day, and therefore likely won't want visitors! :haha: The inlaws are another matter :dohh: Luckily FIL is in the US until mid-March :dance: so that sorts that out. MIL is flakey and dippy as hell, so i'm sure she'll eventually get round to visiting :haha: Friends are welcome whenever as long as they call first, and are happy to get a no, or get booted out when i've had enough :) I would guess my Brother and SIL and niece and nephew will come for the afternoon the first Saturday after the birth, which will be chaos as always, but its never going to be any different with 4 children between us! :haha:
So yeah, that's the visiting sorted out :thumbup: I didn't really think about it last time and ended up with MIL and FIL coming to the hospital without me knowing they were coming, it wasn't great and i had a bit of a meltdown infront of my MIL :dohh: FIL bought tons of Thorntons with him though, so i let him off! :haha: Most sensible thing he's ever done!


----------



## lozza1uk

My parents live 3-4 hours away but have agreed with my mum to play it by ear. I think they'll come up straight away (not to visit in hospital, don't want anyone there as not expecting to be in long) and stay I guess 4-5 days? Depends how we get on, basically my mum will cook & clean and do shopping so that we can concentrate on looking after the baby and learning the ropes. The inlaws are 1.5 hrs away so doable in a day but they're grandchild mad so will want to stay and play with the baby. Theyre visiting tomorrow so might be negotiating with them! They've already got 3, I understand they want to see this one ASAP but hope they'll do a day visit and come back a couple of weeks later.


----------



## loolindley

Aaahh, THAT'S what I was going to say!

I'm having a ban on visitors at the hospital unless I have to be there for a few days for whatever reason. My parents have said they will go to France for a few weeks once they know we are both safe to give us some room and the in laws will be visiting from Wales, but as they will have to stay in a hotel, I should imagine it won't be longer than a night or two. Hopefully anyway! I cant be doing with looking after guests at the same time as getting to grips with a new born!!!


----------



## emera35

Mmmm, just ordered curry! Lamb Rogan coming up! :dance: With popadoms and chutneys, yum yum! :D Went for something milder than normal, i don't want curry bum if i have a baby!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - that's how i feel about the inlaws, i worry they'll expect to be treated as guests! I know my parents will just get on with it, and will take themselves out of the house if they think we need time to ourselves. I won't feel at all as though i've got to look after them. I guess you can do that with your own parents, but inlaws are a bit different. 
They're also used to their other 3 grandchildren who only live 20 minutes from them, and from about 3 weeks old they've had them overnight, and still have them all once a week. It will be a bit weird for them living so far from us, but they'll have to get used to it. Seeing them less often doesn't have to mean they're loved any less. I just know we'll parent completely differently to my BIL/SIL and they'll have to adjust to that!

Right, going to do a big sainsburys online shop full of tins /washing powder & toilet rolls!


----------



## newfielady

Well my parents and DH's parents will be at the hospital. They will NOT be in the room with me at any point. Depending on how long I am in labor I was thinking I could call our parents once the baby is born and by the time they get to the hospital (1 - 1 1/2 hours) I'll be somewhat ready for visitors. But that's the only people I want to see in the hospital.


----------



## emera35

Lozza, wow i can't imagine letting my baby out of my sight at 3 weeks, let alone giving them to someone else overnight! :shock: I mean i know people do it, but wow, not a hope in hell! My mum watched Roh for a couple of hours whilst we went to a local restaurant, but he was like 4 months old by then. It was the first time i felt ready to leave him with anyone other than OH! I still haven't left him overnight, there really hasn't been any need to. :shrug: I think if there was a need to then i'd be totally fine with it by now, of course, but not when he was really little!


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, that's the same with ours. They visited the hospital 30 mins after their grand daughter was born and mil visits her EVERY DAY and sometimes twice :shock: they also look after her overnight once a week too. Mil is constantly in tears that she won't have same relationship with our baby, but tbh even if we did still live in Machynlleth, there is no way I would let her be like that :shrug: also, I wanted this baby, why would I want to dump it on someone else for a sleepover once a week?!?!? Makes me a bit grumpy :grr:


----------



## emera35

Thing is, with the whole sleeping over at grandparents thing.... I think its totally fine, and great even. But not for no actual reason! I just don't really understand it, why would they want a baby sleeping in their house necessarily? Whats the point to it, it makes no sense to me? :shrug: I mean if OH and I wanted to get away for the weekend, have a romantic time for our anniversary, or go to a friend's wedding or something, then brilliant! It would be perfect to leave the kids with my mum and get away. But i wouldn't just ship them off once a week and then sit about the house doing normal stuff! :shrug:

Edit : Just wanted to add, i don't mean to offend anyone who wants to leave their children with their parents regularly, i do see going out for the night and having a break from being a parent as a great reason to do it! :thumbup: (although i was way too scared to leave Roh for long for quite a while, plus my boobs would have exploded!, but that's more my problem than anything else!) . Its why the grandparents are so desperate to have newborns stay over that i don't understand! :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

loolindley said:


> Lozza, that's the same with ours. They visited the hospital 30 mins after their grand daughter was born and mil visits her EVERY DAY and sometimes twice :shock: they also look after her overnight once a week too. Mil is constantly in tears that she won't have same relationship with our baby, but tbh even if we did still live in Machynlleth, there is no way I would let her be like that :shrug: also, I wanted this baby, why would I want to dump it on someone else for a sleepover once a week?!?!? Makes me a bit grumpy :grr:

EXACTLY! So glad someone understands!:hugs: They're here tomorrow so i'll see if the subject of visiting comes up!

Just done task 2 by the way, i've just written an essay, might try and shove a couple of photos on but not doing another video! Apart from you and MsCrow, I also know another girl in the group as we worked together! She's lovely - lives in Heaton Moor and is due in May.


----------



## loolindley

I only added a couple of Internet pages for research, but most if my advice was from friends! Not looking forward to the collage tomorrow. Are you making one and taking photos of it? I can't think how else to do it?

Can I echo what Emera said. I don't want to offend anyone who leaves their babies overnight. I know that we may need to do it occasionally. I just dislike how my sil feels like its her right to dump her baby at every opportunity :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep, figure I'll spend 5 minutes cutting some pictures out of the paper tomorrow, and maybe the box of vitamins then just upload a picture! Not going to try very hard! And I think we perhaps share a SIL!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi ladies, 

Not too much chat to catch up on this morning so that's good!! 

For me with visitors I will be in hospital for around 5 days as we have private health meaning we will go to a private hospital and have our own room and all that. I'd like for most people to visit while we are there so when I get home I can concentrat on baby rather then people coming in and out! That being said I have already pre written our babies birth announcement text which we will obviously add the details too once we know them but basically I've written it as though it's from the baby (wanted something cute not just the old name, time, weight text) and at the end of the message it says I can't wait to meet you, but not untill tomorrow as I'm still getting to know my mummy and daddy! I want the first day to be about us and obviously I'll let my family and OH family come up but that's it. I'd like some recovery time and I've waited a bloody long time for this baby and I want to hold him and kiss him and meet him before I go passing him round! Most of my friends have said that getting visitors out of the way in hospital is the way to go but each to their own I guess!!

Oh and on the topic of leaving bubs overnight, I was shopping with my mum and she all of a sudden says oh and I'll need this for when I have the baby for the weekend! I was like say what..?? She's like you know.. So you and Ryan can have a break.. I was like ok mum keep dreaming lol! I'll defnetly let her look after him but I don't think she will be getting a weekend stay for a while ha h! She can dream I guess lol! 

Is anyone taking their babies on a holiday while they are still little.. We have a family trip organized to Bali when bubs will be 6 months old. I really want to go but at the same time I'm so scared to take baby!!! Has anyone already taken one of their children on an overseas holiday at that age, if so how was it????

Anyways hope your all well!!

Ps FT I think that 2ndtimer had her baby and was apart of this thread so we actually have 4 babies now!


----------



## loolindley

We will be driving to France for a week in the Summer to visit my parents probably, and we were also considering a holiday, but I think we will weigh it up nearer the time to see how we are coping and what we would need to pack etc. Im not sure I would fly long haul though for no reason apart from I wouldn't be happy if the baby couldn't settle on the plane for what could be 12+ hours :shrug: we will see. 

I'm soooooo full after my tea. Lots of bouncing on my ball before bed to get any wind/gas up!! :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and is anyone else still not decided on babies name yet?? We're not.. It's driving me mad!! I love 3 names, DH LOVES one of them thinks ones ok but doesn't like the other!! So you think I'd just be like ok we will go with the one you like BUT one of the names I like is just starting to become popular and also when I told my sister the name she is like no that's our baby name.. This sister is now pregnant and babies sex is still unknown so I feel like if we don't use that name this time then we can't use it ever where as the other name we can use for another child. While I like hubbies fav name I guess I'm just having trouble letting go of the other one... So hard!!! By the way the names are 

B r a x t o n (this is the one I'm having trouble letting go of particularly as I loved it from the start of this pregnancy and it was totally not popular and now that I'm near the end it's popping up on all the popular lists, it's also the one my sister loves)
S p e n c e r (this is hubbies fav, which I do love but just can't leave Braxton)
D a l l a s (LOVE this but hubby hates it as he knew someone he didn't like with this name and just loves spencer way too much to consider this name)

Babies middle name will be William. That's the same as his dads middle name! it's just such a hard choice.. Now we are reffering to baby as baby nameless lol!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Loo- I thought about weighing it up closer to the date but I want to book with the rest of the family so I don't miss out!! Gahh.. It's too hard!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Re holidays, we are going to go to cornwall for a week or two in june. (my dad owns some houses there so will stay there). 

I can't imagine wanting to leave the baby in the next few weeks to be honest...

Still cramping, no other symptoms though!

Crowned, I should have asked, is this baby no 1? (sorry if that is dumb, I got mixed up) If not your dilation might be a bit irrelevant. Women can easily be dilated for a while (like forever) when it's not first baby. 

Has anyone seen a website called mybeautifulcervix? It's v interesting to know what we are talking about. X


----------



## emera35

Wouldluv - 6 months is actually not a bad time to take a baby on holiday. They aren't mobile really yet which makes life tons easier, but equally they aren't weeny newborns so they can look about and appreciate the new sights. If you are BF then milk etc. is easy, and at 6 months they'd be partially weaned so you'd have to think about their food etc. and their milk if they were taking formula. Still, i'd rather take a 6 month old on a flight than a 2 year old!!! My friend just took her 21 month old to Cuba, they had a great time, but the flights were hell!


----------



## emera35

Just to add, we'll be going camping in the summer, so if i can handle a 2 year old and a 4 month old in a tent in the middle of a rainy field in Lincolnshire then a 6 month old in Bali should be a doddle! :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks emera that makes me feel better about it! I feel like it would be great but as I've never had a 6 month old I have no clue! Truth is my parents and sisters will be there so it's not like I'd have no support or anything it's just scary to plan it when he isn't even here yet!


----------



## emera35

Understandable! By 6 months you'll be feeling alot more confident and settled in to parenting, so as long as you pack sensibly then i'm sure you'll have a lovely time on holiday :) And like you said, you aren't going alone so you'll have help on hand :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay!! I'm so excited now!! I did talk to my friend who has a 5 month old and she said she would take her baby on holiday now.. Not only is she feeling better being a mum but she's also feeling better about herself again. More like her normal non hormonal self. I can't wait to feel like that again!!! Plus having something like Bali to look forward will hopefully help with getting back into shape after bubs! I wanted to try stay active while pregnant but it's so hard! My body just hates me for trying to be active! I do one day and spend the next 3 miserable because my hips and back hurt!!


----------



## emera35

Yeah i was alot more active last time, but this time its soo painful to do too much its not really worth it. Don't worry you'll get back in shape. It feels like it takes ages, you don't really feel right for about 6 weeks and like your friend says it takes months before you truly feel yourself again, emotionally and physically. Its a massive deal having a baby, and it has more impact on your body and hormones than people realise! Just be gentle with yourself afterwards, and don't rush things, you DO get back to normal!! 6 months is an ideal time in that sense too! :hugs: And as my Mum always says to me, "it takes 9 months to make a baby, and 9 months to recover!" She's not far wrong ;)


----------



## waula

something has happened to my ankles...they have been replaced by something my DH calls "cankles" meaning calf and ankle have merged. they're pretty swollen :wacko: and feeling crampy and all my intestines seems to be on top of bump and gurgling horribly...oh the joys of pregnancy "bloom"... off to have a bath and calm this uterus down...lots of low down pressure eeek. xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

In our antenatal classes they have all said that your body is effected by a pregnancy for 12 months, they say it takes 9 months to grow the baby and 3 months for the hormones and body to go back to normal. My friend said it's taken her 4-5 months to feel better about herself again such as getting to her pre pregnancy weight after the birth of her little one. She's lucky though I know she's bounced back nice and quick! 

Hubby and I went and had a look at cars yesterday because we know I'll have to upgrade mine soonish! We can't afford it right now but the car seat basically takes up the whole backseat and with the pram in the boot nothing else fits!!! It's going to get old very quick trying to get baby in and out plus trying to do shopping with basically no room lol! So anyway we thought we would have a look around see what's available! The car sales man told us he just delt with a couple who had a six month old and are expecting TWINS in July!! They will have 3 under 1!! Needless to say they need to upgrade thier car to fit them all in!!! Can you imagine!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Waula- hope everything's ok!! I've been suffering from swelling and actually got told my nose is swollen!! Great so now my nose is fat!! 

It's getting exciting now.. We really all are on labor watch now! Strange that u just don't know when or how it's going to happen!! Look after yourself!


----------



## emera35

wouldluvabub said:


> The car sales man told us he just delt with a couple who had a six month old and are expecting TWINS in July!! They will have 3 under 1!! Needless to say they need to upgrade thier car to fit them all in!!! Can you imagine!!!

:shock: :argh:

I don't think i want to imagine that! :wacko:

Waula - Mmmmm cankles are so attractive, no? Even more attractive solution, support socks really help! I have to wear them often these days, no wonder my OH just grunted and started up Angry Birds on his phone when i mentioned :sex: earlier! :nope: Ah well, a bath should help with that and the pressure.

I recommend Polar bear position to help with low down pressure, and sea salt (a few tablespoons) in the bath, for the swelling ;)


----------



## lozza1uk

Wouldluv - we're hoping for a holiday in september, so when LO is about 6 months. I want to try and pack in a few before it turns 2 and we have to start payIng full price for flights!

And we've not decided on any names, or even got a shortlist. Id like some sort of shortlist but I'm happy to wait until we see what it looks like before making a final decision. Figure we have 6 weeks until we have to register the birth so it may be baby x for a while at this rate! 

Went to bed about 10, had an hour and a half really good sleep but then woke up and now I can't drop off again, so annoying!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Sorry your having trouble sleeping lozza!! I managed a pretty good sleep last night which was nice! 

I'm having a serious craving for cold.. Like my drinks need to be so cold with lots of ice.. Even the ice blocks dont feel cold enough.. It's really weird lol!


----------



## newfielady

WouldLuv- I crave ice. I just want ice cubes all the time. :shrug:
We are going to my sisters again this summer, the baby will be about 5 months old. It's a 7 hour drive, should be a bit interesting I think.
We have a good start on the baby's room. Hubby even did some plastering tonight. :D I feel a lot better knowing the baby's room is started. There's a winter storm warning on here and with the wind there is 0% visability. :shock:


----------



## crowned

Missy, yes this is my first baby. The nurses seemed to think it was a pretty big deal that I was already at 3 cm, and acted like I could go into active labour at any second.

I'm going on a trip with my LO in July, and it's a 5 hour flight... so that's just 5 months at most (if it's born this month, which it looks like might happen) or 4 months old if it's on time.


----------



## blessedmomma

wouldluv- we currently have a minivan that will only hold all of us once baby gets here. we will have 6 kids and a total of 8 seats. so if we have anymore kids (which we very well could with NTNP the rest of our lives and plenty of fertile years left) we will have to upgrade to something bigger:flower: DH says a 12 passenger van is next and a bus after that :haha:

crowned- i hope you keep munchky in there a while longer! :hugs:

we are going on a 12 hour drive to DH's brothers wedding on june 8. will have approx a 3 month old, 1 yr old, 2 yr old, almost 5 yr old, 12 yr old, and 13 yr old. should be interesting :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning ladies.....hope you UK ladies (and US) are sleeping like babies...although i am going tto be pretty bored o here. Been awake for over anhour....just so restless. I reckon my body is getting me used to a 2-3am wake up call and 6.30-7am one...hope bubs gits that pattern :winkwink:

So sorry to dump the visitors quesion then disappear.....actually got to watch the Shining with oh last night....his first rime and was a bit freakd out. I havent seen it for years and ithas the making of the shining documentary on dvd which you mentioned emera so i will be viewing that.

Wouldluv - holidays .....my favourite subject before pregnancy. We like at least 2 a year...last year we had NYC, Vegas and France and we typically have the next one booked before returning from one :haha:. So this year definately taking LO away while free:happydance:....we were thinking summer holiday somewhere in europe....maybe a villa/house in france or something....probably drive down. Hubbies dad lives in SW France. Then Dubai in late November....lo should be around 8 months so still young enough but not too young. I would def do Bali when baby 6 months....you will have lots of support and probably be desperate for a break :happydance:

Wouldluv again - i quite like B r a x t o n....very unusual for uk so take more getting used to....i prefer S p e n c e r out of those names....goes nicely with William. Not sure on your last name so just need make sure that goes too.

Waula - mmmmmmm cankles is such a good look right now....you are rocking this pregnancy lark :winkwink:.....seriously though...hope your bath helped

Lastly.....i have my works do next weekend after finishing work on friday...straight up to Birmingham way which is about 2 hour drive max.....have arranged a lift up and hubby if driving to meet me there and stay over in case of labour. Work were cool about that....really want to go just make sure hospital bag and notesare in car:wacko:. Fingers crossed its a non eventful evening...back sat lunchtime. Get to wear my maternity party dress again:happydance: just hope it still fits :shrug: though i am defo going to look more whalelike:cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooops ........essay? Check!:haha:


----------



## emera35

Mitch OH told me I looked like a whale last night, smooth eh? :dohh:
Currently have Roh blowing raspberries on my tummy and shouting "come out baby!" At it, :haha: standard sunday morning then...
I spent all night with the worst reflux :( it was so bad it was to he point it was actually coming into my mouth! :sick: I've hd tto be upright all night :( yucky! So, apparently curry is a no-no for now, shame. 

Hope everyone is well this morning!? :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Still wide awake over here.....wondering how long to leave it before i.go back to bed to pester hubby to wake up :haha:...usually i lie there til about 8am so anything after that is a bonus for him. Need my first cup of tea of the day....but can be a*sed moving from sofa......

Sounds like its going to be a productive day.....NOT!!! Though i do have nesting/decluttering / sorting out drawers in bedroom tasks today.....joy:dohh:


----------



## emera35

Sent OH off to make tea/sort Roh's brekkie out, wondering whether I can get away with staying in bed for a nap whilst hm and Roh play. Fingers are crossed!! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am just so restless....tried to.have a nap yesterday.morning but no joy :-( 

Come back.to bed but just to chill rather than sleep....afternoon nap in order


----------



## waula

Morning lads... hope you're all well and intact!!!!

Mitch - restless in bed is a bloody nightmare isn't it! the effort of getting comfy... hope you're chilling out :hugs: and have we seen a bump shot recently??!! :flower:

Emera - i like the sound of Roh a lot and do you think your OH could give our OH's some Daddy lessons???!!!! :haha: Support socks on - check...cankles still here? yes...hmmm...i'm now going to be permanently based in my slippers or wellies. :blush:

Holidays - we hadn't really thought about this until a few weeks ago but have agreed that in September we'll go to a villa either in S France of Italy for a week...just chill out holiday - been told that travelling with babies is FAR preferable to travelling with toddlers - been told that's like herding goats. I like the idea of a holiday a LOT! :happydance:

Right well i'm going to have a slow walk with the dogs in the sunshine and see what happens to my cankles... fingers crossed i can still fit in my wellies!!! :blush:

xxxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Sounds like I'm over thinking the whole holiday thing! I mean how hard can it be!! Its a holiday!! Feeling more confident with it now! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Glowstar

Morning ladies!

didn't think anyone would be up....I've been up for ages too :shock: it's really crap and frustrating as I keep feeling I should be resting now as I know I won't get it in a few weeks :wacko: OH is still snoring his head off :growlmad: wouldn't mind but our dog has a built in alarm clock and usually starts howling about 7.00am at the very latest to be let out for the toilet. Usually when I'm working I am up anyway but at the weekends I ALWAYS get up :nope: OH says she won't settle for him....which technically is true but only because he doesn't check to see if she's done the toilet and he doesn't feed her, a routine that I always do. 
I actually feel like scratching his eyes out right now as he sleeps fine all night...I don't and I am still being made to get up :cry:

OK rant over :haha::haha: I'm going to get the girls up...we are going for a Costa and then to Smithfield Market. Might get a sunday joint from there...never tried the meat before but it's supposed to be good :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Morning Lads! 

Waula - I think i've got cankles but OH says they look no different (cheers then!) and i'm sure my hands were a bit swollen last night. PLUS I had that weird feeling last night of gurgling at the top of the bump! OH thought I was scratching the cushions on the sofa but it was something weird in my belly. 

Emera - I love that Roh is trying to make his sister come out. I wonder how he'll feel when she's here. 

Crowned - I wouldn't worry too much about being 3cm. It is unusual at this stage in a first pregnancy and you COULD go into labour at any point, but we all could and at least you're not like 20 weeks now...Plus, like all things pregnancy VEs are subjective. I took over care from someone once who had examined a woman, told me (and her) she was 7cm and when i examined her a bit later she was only 5cm. 

I actually only got up for 2 wees last night! At 2am and 5am (and one at 7 but I don't think that counts).


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok this might be a dumb question but does everyone experience false labor before real labor? I think I've had Braxton hicks contraction but they are in no way painful. I've experienced some period like pains too but that's it really!! Nothing like labor.. I'm only asking because I'd like to know if I should experience my body practicing or if I could just boom go into labor...


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING LADDIES!*

Im just reading and running atm - but i am keeping up. Off to IKEA in MK today with DH to get some new bookcases and of course, i will take him via the childs section :dance:

Glad there are no new babies (altho i will check on 2ndtimer - thanks wudluv) and hope you all have stonking good days!

Chat tonight!

Ps.Loo - i watched OBEM series 1 where Joy had her baby - finally - last night.... OMG she cracked me up. Prefer it to newer series xxxx

xXx


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> *GOOD MORNING LADDIES!*
> 
> Ps.Loo - i watched OBEM series 1 where Joy had her baby - finally - last night.... OMG she cracked me up. Prefer it to newer series xxxx
> 
> xXx

Hallo! 

Wait till you see the GORGEOUS water borth with the hilarious sister who's sick on herself. That's what you're gonna look like (the gorgeous waterbirth, not the vommy sister). I LOVED that episode.


----------



## firsttimer1

That sounds fun! will watch some more tonight then ;)

I just did a search for 2ndtimer but couldnt find anything, so if any of you come across it let me know and i will add her LO birth date to first page..... if not, then we will hv to see if she lets us know. :hugs:

CHAT TONIGHT! XXXX


----------



## mitchnorm

I think our lady is 2ndtime.....there is another person on bnb called 2ndtimer....maybe shes had her baby. Confusing! 

I had a massive baby brain episode yesterday and got the wrong coloured chest of drawers for nursery from ikea. Hubbies had to go.back this morning.....:-( plus they dont havr white one in stock in southampton...so have sent him to croydon which he hates oooopsie. I have slightly wrong shade in our bedroom too but its up now and cant be arsed changing


----------



## kymied

Ugh. I've been up since before 5am on a Sunday. This is the time I get up on weekdays but I'm supposed to sleep late on weekends. But not today, I have a head ache, insomnia and diarrhea. I tried a bunch of water and tylenol but it's just making me feel all sloshy. I was trying to catch up with you guys but my head doesn't like the monitor.


----------



## loolindley

Morning lads!

It's a gorgeous gorgeous day up here, and I have been out for a waddle round the park with the man and the dogs, and then finishing my assignment.

Mitch - like you, my favourite subject is holidays. This time last year we were only a couple of weeks away from the most amazing hotel in Mexico, and I would LOVE to go back, but think we would have to stay in the children section of the hotel, which I'm not sure is as attractive an offer!!!!

Wouldluv - I don't think I have had any braxton hicks. Maybe a couple. I do get some pains that make me gasp, but they are gone as soon as they arrive.

I only got up for 2 pees a well last night. So pleased with myself that I felt the need to tell everyone in the house. The don't understand!!!! :cry:

Waula - cankles, eh? Twit twoo! You are really rocking the 3rd trimester look!!! Keep your feet up, and plenty of liquid to minimise what you are retaining :hugs:

Lozza - do you know if we have to submit these tasks? It says On Going, but I have finished them all. Presumably when it closes tomorrow they will be ok, but let me know if you are doing anything different.

Glow - I've still not been to Smithfield Market, but heard great things. Maybe try and get my arse into gear for next week! 

Hope you are all having fantastic Sundays! x


----------



## 2nd time

Hi still having probes with my Internet which is annoying I haven't had the baby yet if that clears anything up


----------



## newfielady

:hi: 2nd time. Nice to see you. Thanks for clearing that up. :)
Regarding B/H's, I was wondering the same as WouldLuv. I haven't had a painful contraction yet. *knock on wood* lol. I never know 'm having one unless I feel my stomach. :shrug:
I know there was something else. :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Ahhh, love my OH! He let me stay in bed until 11.30am, when he had to go to work. After my reflux/sick burp night its what i needed!
My friend was supposed to come over for lunch but hasn't shown up and her phone is off, so i'm thinking her night out last night was a bit heavier than anticipated! :dohh: Ah well, i don't care much i haven't even showered yet and my hair is minging, so just as well i'm not having to be seen! Plus i was only going to defrost some soup from the freezer for lunch,saves me a job, i'll just have some toast. I really fancy some pate with it, typical! 

You lads are making me jealous with all your fancy holidays! We've never really had the money for holidays, although saying that we went skiing every year until i was pregnant! :haha: I think i'd rather go skiing than spend a couple of weeks on a beach, i love the mountain air! :cloud9: Obviously i couldn't really go pregnant, then last year Roh was too young, and then this year, preggers again, next year, bumpy will be a bit young, but the year after that i think we'll go for it!! Roh will certainly be old enough to really enjoy it and i can't wait to see him do the terrifying fearless child bit on skis! :haha:

I'm at a weirdly loose end this afternoon... the house is clean and tidy, everything is sorted and away, and all my jobs are done. Hmmm, i've no idea what to do with myself?!?! Guess i'll take Roh to the park when he wakes up....


----------



## loolindley

Happy 38 weeks btw Emera!!! :cake:

I feel the same, I think I peaked too early with my flurry of morning activity. I'm just weighing up the advantages of a post lunch nap vs doing something. I've never liked Sundays :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Newfie / Wouldluv - I never experienced anything painful at all last time i was pregnant. I didn't really notice my BH unless like you said i felt my tummy and it was hard all over, then i knew i was having one. Even after i had the sick bug that bought on my labour, and i was having contractions that the MW were asking me, "can't you feel that?" i still couldn't feel them :shrug: It was only after my waters broke that i felt anything at all, and then it went right from "nope, can't feel a thing" to "holy crap, get me to hospital!!" within about 20 minutes. I'm sure thats not typical, but then i'm not sure that there is such a thing as typical when it comes to the start of labour and labour itself. :shrug: We are all going to have a different experience. Its why everyone does so much symptom spotting at this point, because i think its actually hard to know exactly what is the start of labour and what is just some cramping that will settle down!
I think the basics to look out for are if you have more than one of the following: 
- Strong period type pains
- Loosing your plug / show
- Contractions that increase in strength and regularity
- Strong lower back pain
- Waters breaking/leaking

I think if you have a couple or more of those going on, then you could well be in early labour. If in doubt, have a warm bath / shower / massage / hot water bottle and some paracetamol/tylanol and see if things calm down. If it doesn't then contact MW/hospital/doctors/ whoever you are meant to call and they will be able to do an assessment.
If you are going into active labour, you are probably going to be pretty certain whats going on, trust me! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow emera thats a fantastic lie in...love it:happydance:

I felt guilty for sending hubby off to ikea again so i have been a busy girl....tidying our bedroom, decluttering and sorting stuff into new drawers (sure they will be full before long and storage will become an issue again)....made a banana, walnut and date loaf...currently in oven.....dishwasher loaded and on and second load of washing in machine.....phew knackered now. Waiting for hubby to get back....hoping he does before sil arrives....she may want to see nursery progress and which means moving a couple of gender specific items out of sight....i need his help :wacko:

As soon as sil goes i am kipping on sofa....sooooo tired with no lie in this morning:sleep:


----------



## emera35

Ooh, thanks Loo, i forgot about that! Officially fully baked then! :dance:

Ok baby, lets gooooo! That would be something to do this afternoon!! :rofl:


----------



## waula

mitch - you say you're not nesting??!!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## emera35

waula said:


> mitch - you say you're not nesting??!!!! :haha: xxx

The lady has a point Mitch! :haha:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Afternoon ladies 

Just caught up on all the chat

Yes i agree sounds like nesting mitch 

Ive went into over drive mode with nesting and kinda got in trouble from hubby for overdoing it

Is anyone else swollen as in hands feet??

Up until last week i had no fluid what so ever but this week and weekend my hands and feet have went swollen, tight and sore, my joints also ache in my hands, had a midwife check up tommorow so will mention then as its definately pitting -
just wondered if anyone else had/has experienced this


L x


----------



## mitchnorm

Good point well made ladies ha ha......to be fair this is the first day i have felt the urge and it was partially through guilt :blush:


----------



## waula

vita - over the past few days i've acquired swollen ankles - nothing else swollen (yet!) - seems its pretty common as we get closer to due date, been told you get swollen ankles because big weight in pelvis stops lymph drainage from legs so it pools in ankles...nice!!! I think as long as blood pressure keeping normal its ok but ask your MW and let us know what she says!!! xx


----------



## emera35

Its a good idea to ask MW about swelling, yeah. Like Waula said if your BP stays ok then its just water retention, which is not fun, but not really a big problem either. I had cankles last time and they went within a week of giving birth :thumbup:
Roh has spent the afternoon trying to learn how to jump. I've been trying to show him, but not feeling that jumping up and down repeatedly is the best activity for a heavily pregnant woman! :haha:


----------



## kymied

My head is feeling mostly better so I'm catching up. It was probably just a dehydration head ache as I don't think I drank enough water yesterday. 

Gosh I swear the baby has grown significantly in the past week. I should get a picture up for you. It feels like he's trying to kick his way out of my lower chest.

I guess I'm fortunate that most of our family lives nearby so no one will have to stay overnight. My brother and step mom would be the only ones visiting from a distance but my brother always stays with him friend (who has a HUGE house) and my step mom stays in a hotel. The only unfortunate thing is that OH's aunts and uncles LOVE babies and have issues with the calling before showing up thing. I'm worried about them visiting at the hospital. I think only the grandmothers need to visit at the hospital, everyone else can wait until we get home. I'm still trying to decide if I will have my mom visit while I'm laboring or not have her come until after the kid is born. (MIL will need to wait as she would drive me batty.)

If my step mom is not able to visit in the spring or summer I would like to visit her in the fall. So baby will be 6-8 months old. Would a 12 hour drive be better or two short flights? (There are no direct flights.) 

We still don't have an official name. Hubby and I both like Eliot but I also love Jasper and Leonardo. And we don't have a middle name picked out yet. We've been thinking about giving him my dad's name as a middle name but also thinking about giving him my maiden name as a second middle name. I think putting my dad's first and last name in the middle of my son's name would be weird. I really want to settle on two names because I've heard so many people say that they had the perfect name picked out and then met the kid and found out it didn't match at all and came up with one on the spot.

Well, time for me to go back to sending out the wedding thank you cards. Hubby says I have to do them before the baby shower ones need to go out.


----------



## crowned

Kymied, I would think that two short flights would be better/easier than a 12 hour drive, even just for the sake that a) you can give baby all your attention and don't have to focus on driving and b) flying is a shorter period of time if baby is miserable.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Thanks ladies 

Will keep an eye on BP tommorow - im a nurse myself but still worried as its so sore - will update you ladies tommorow after check up 

All bless him - yea im not sure 38 week pregnant lady and jumping are suited but it may help get it all started.

I was in costa with a friend this morning and there was a tiny newborn little girl - made my heart melt thinking will be holding my own soon 

L x


----------



## newfielady

Well it's interesting to know I'm not the only one with painless B/H. Hope that means my early contractions will be painless too. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Glad you're feeling better, Kymied!

Glowie, that's how our dog is, too. I'm the slave, DH is the buddy. DH is actually being more helpful recently--he'll feed him and take him out--but he'll do things like feed him, then get in the shower. I'm like, how would you like to have to wait 30 minutes when you have to poop? We're thinking of trying "potty grass" on our balcony. Not sure if the dog will take to it, though. 

Don't want to jinx anything, but I think I feel pretty good this morning! 

Has anyone else noticed this--when I get really tired, like from being out and about--my arm gets sore?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

no swelling here yet...

i wouldnt say my BH are painful but they do take my breath away a bit just due to the sheer tightness of them

i saw my midwife in sainsburys and she said i was looking very well (yay!) and said she would be lookign out for me on the labour ward in the next couple of weeks!! so exciting when she said that as it makes it seem much more real.

My grandma came over this afternoon and gave me the _most_ beautiful white knitted blanket. it looks like a christening blanket. and a little jumper and knitted teddy. i feel so blessed to have so many people who are excited about my baby arriving. he or she is already so loved.

plus, exciting news, i have taken photos of my nursery, pram and bumo so will be posting them soon. warnign though, they are taken on the SLR so are high res images and will be huge. i have no idea how to re-size them so brace yourselves!! lol


----------



## citymouse

Cupcake, I use Imageshack... It gives you different resizing options. Also, I think BnB will resize for you if the attachments are too big.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1415.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1421.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1423.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1432.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1431.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1424.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1420.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1419.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1438.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1439.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/IMG_1440.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

phew - there you go. warned you they were large!!

i will be deleting the one of me shortly!!


----------



## citymouse

Looks fab, Cupcake! And so do you! Lol, I love the one of the dog. Our dogs know something is coming, don't they?


----------



## emera35

Boo, my phone has gone into meltdown with all the pictures and won't let me see them properly! :( will have to have a proper look once Roh's in bed ;)


----------



## loolindley

Cupcake. I must be having an emotional one because I just cried at how beautiful your nursery is. Absolutely gorgeous. My Mum bought that book for the baby the other day too!

As for the pram....don't get me started.....I've got some serious pram envy right now!!


----------



## loolindley

And you're looking fab too Missus!!! Great bump!


----------



## waula

Cupcake!!! Some fab photo's!!!!!!! Love the nursery and the colour of the walls...looks so fab!!!! Where did you get the moon from?? Its awesome... and I bet you're glad you got the special colour pack for the bugaboo now aren't you!!! Oh and bump-wise...INCREDIBLE!!! Haven't we grown :wacko: yours just looks like its all bump and goes straight outwards!!!! :happydance:

well, just changed the bed and the incontinence pads are now on...just in case we have a watery incident!!! It is getting so close now lads...i'm so excited about it all :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks for your kind comments!

Loo - we have mutual pram appreciation going on! lol


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula, the moon is great isnt it?! its actually an xmas decoration from Laura Ashley (although im not sure what is xmassy about a moon?)

my bump does go all out. typical boy bump according to the old wives tales. We will find out in a few weeks!

plus im very pleased with the extra colour pack from bugaboo now. ive thankfully got over the cost now lol


----------



## waula

i think boy bump for you too cupcake!!!! xx


----------



## citymouse

Cupcake, DH and I saw that pram at a store in France. He really liked it but I didn't let him get any ideas. I'm too cheap! :rofl:

Oh, and I love your doors!


----------



## newfielady

Love love love the nursery Cupcake. And the pic of your puppy. How's he/she doing now? (I believe your doggy was the one who had to got o the vet and was crying for a while?) Wait until you see my nursery _before_ pics. It's dreadful :cry:
Hubby was out all morning with the snowblower (we got about 8 inches) so me and Dakota went out to play in the snow. She's pooped now. lol. I think she ate more snow than anything else.


----------



## newfielady

Okay, some freakshow is outside, in this snow (as it's still snowing a little) in the middle of the day (as it's only 3 pm here) shooting off fireworks. :saywhat:


----------



## kymied

Cupcake, it's all gorgeous, the room, the stroller and you!
My hubby is starting on the baby's room this week. Yeah he's certainly cutting it close. I'm just going to set up our bed room as a temporary room. That just needs the carpets shampooed and furniture rearranged.

Don't hate me but I've never had period cramps. I'm not sure what they feel like. I have no idea if I've had baxton hicks contractions and I'm a little worried that I won't know when I'm in labor. It was really quick for my mom, she barely made it to the hospital with my brother.

I'm thinking about making a diaper stacker. I found a pattern here that looks pretty easy and I have some awesome dinosaur fabric that I think would look super cute.


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake - your nursery looks amazing and fantastic bump there. Cant guess whether boy or girl hmmmmmmm. Very jealous of nursery though and love the moon too x x

Hubbys cooking lasagne for dinner....yummy!!! He put up.new chest of drawers while i had a nap.....bless him x


----------



## lozza1uk

Cupcake that nursery is gorgeous! I love that book, is it a guess how much I love you border round the top? Where did you find that? I still need to post pics of ours but it will look very plain in comparison. We've painted it white and I think are leaving decorations til the baby appears. You also look completely different to what I imagined somehow!

Loo - re the tasks, mine also show as in progress, can't see there's anything to do except save them. Maybe they'll stay in progress so we can edit until end of tomorrow? Just done my collage so need to finish the rest of task 2 and will do a quick video for the final part of task 3. It's not been as tedious as I thought it might me.

Inlaws left an hour ago. It wasn't too painful. They gave us 3 packs of wipes, a box of cotton buds, some johnsons bubble bath and talcum powder (!), a pack of white sleep suits and 5 more bibs. They've now given us 10 bibs, am I even going to use them BF? Thought I'd just use muslins. I guess I can keep them until we start on solids! I just know everytime they visit they'll bring a load of stuff we don't need! Hearts are in the right place I know but we'll have to try and teach them to save their money!


----------



## emera35

Awww, Cupcake, i love all your pictures! :) Your bump is amazing! :D 

All of you with your new shiny prams! Mine looks like its been through a warzone! :haha: Ah well, i'm sure bumpy won't notice, i've given it a good clean out! Its amazing how much biscuit can gather in one pram!! :shock:

Kymied, the nappy stacker is really sweet! :) I have mine on shelves, (Roh's are in drawers) just because its easy to see which ones i'm low on, etc, but if i didn't have shelf space i'd be right on that pattern! :thumbup:

Newfie - Fireworks at 3pm in the snow? Really?! :shrug:

Hmph, well i'm feeling a bit down, likely just hormones, i can't think of a good reason to be fed up, so it must be! My bump looks so horrible its all low and droopy, like a slightly deflating balloon :haha: Not a good look! I'm also just all achey and feel a bit "off", i've been having some cervical pain today, and shooting pains in the top of my bump, which could well be tummy related rather than bump related, who knows though :shrug: Bah, i guess i'm just feeling sorry for myself, and OH won't be home until late tonight, which is poo! Hmm, think i'll maybe get in the bath and really deep condition my hair and have a body scrub or something. Pamper myself a bit, that should cheer me up, i hope!


----------



## emera35

Oh, lozza, yes, you'll use bibs, if not for the (pretty much constant) sick ups, then for the drool once they start teething!! Talc though? Hmmm, i'm a bit anti talc myself, but then i'm also allergic to it, so couldn't use it if i wanted to!


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, we have to do another video for task 3??? Eek. I only did one for task 1. I took a photo of my collage for task 3 :dohh: will check tomorrow. 

Emera, :hugs: didn't your brother predict you will have your little girl on 21st? That's only 2 days away and certainly something to be excited about!!! xx

I am sooooooo hungry tonight. SW spaghetti and meatballs tonight but I hope there is enough for all of us. I swear I could eat for 3!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mitch - my hub is also cooking lasagne for dinner! 

newfie - yes it was my doggy that was poorly and cryign for ages. He is doing much better but is/was on a serious steroid doseage. we are currently tapering the dose to wean him off. he has been on the high level since before xmas so we are taking it easily. he should be weaned off in a few weeks time.

citymouse - my doors are old. my cottage is about 1850 and although i dont think the doors are original they are still old! lol

kymied - that diaper stacker looks pretty do-able. i love the idea of dinosaur fabric

lozza - yes it is 'guess how much i love you' border around the top with matching wall stickers. we bought it all off good old amazon. it seems to be a much more american theme as you can buy all sorts of matching stuff in the usa, like bedding, decorations etc but it is very limited in the uk

emera - sounds like baby might be on her way??


----------



## emera35

Loo - Yep, he said the 21st :haha: He was meant to be visiting tomorrow, but his meeting up this way got cancelled, so he isn't anymore :( I think my problem is i'm not a very patient person when it comes to waiting for things to happen! I'm very patient with people, but not with events. So this is killing me!!! I hadn't appreciated how much Roh being such a surprise had saved me from myself last time! :dohh: I'm also swinging between excited and terrified about labour, which is not helping much :haha: I think thats probably pretty standard emotions to have, but the longer this goes on the more i'm going to wind myself up i think! Wow, i really just need to chillax and stop thinking so much eh? :rolleyes:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo, don't think it has to be a video, just thought that might be quicker than writing about packaging!


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake - hope you enjoyed your lasagne...mine was yummy....also remembered i bought apple pie and custard yesterdat so thats for later when dinners gone down a bit :happydance:

Loo - hope theres enough meatballs and spaghetti for you and baby....i think everyone will understand if you start eating from their plates :haha:....

Anyone else find that they are shovelling their food in so quickly like someones gonna steal it away if you dont eat fast :haha:...such a piggy ha ha

Emera - oh boooo a down moment for you....sure its just hormones and maybe a sign of an imminent arrival....so exciting but with nervousness in equal measure....i know how that feels.

I was talking to sil today about feeding baby....on demand, dream feeds pros and cons and establishing a routine and i am actually quite impressed with how much info i have retained from books and nct.....just hope i get to use it :haha:...i know every baby is different and it probably wont be text book....but i feel sense of calm (at the moment) and thats unlike me.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Afternoon ladies (or evening). Just checking in... everytime I haven't been on in a few days I'm excited to see if anyone has given birth lol. I keep expecting to see our 'March Mammas" name status changed to a new number.

I haven't had chance to catch up, i'm way behind since Thursday afternoon. I hope everyone is doing well and please let me know if I've missed anything important. 

Nothing new to report here. Just had a nice relaxing weekend and getting house chores done. Had some regular braxton hicks on Friday night where in the end I recorded about 4 in an hour (every 20 mins or so)... but then they stopped. I'm assuming they were braxton hicks since then I've only had the odd one since Friday.


----------



## firsttimer1

*EVENING!*

well ive NO chance of catching up but couple of things -

Cupcake - gorgeous nursery, and it DOES look like a boy bump :winkwink:

Kymied - Ive never had period pains too (v.lucky) but ive defo had cramps lately :(

Emera - :dance: your SO going to have a new arrival soon :dance:

well ive had a very productive day. We hv put up two new book cases and transferred all my books; built a new desk cubby and are about to build LO's chest of drawers. Plus i cooked a roast and we just demolished a fruit strudel with custard.... YUM! 

has anyone else noticed their mood is a bit ''swingy'' again lately? I didnt really suffer from mood swings in early preg but im a bit up/down lately :shrug:

Just watched D.O.ice..... god that Matthew guy is good! x


----------



## MissyBlaze

I have been so grumpy today. Not had any mood swings at all but today I'm cross. Everything is annoying me. X


----------



## firsttimer1

yer - i seem to be happy and normal but then i will be quite cross for a while... but not sure sure :dohh: Poor DH LOL!


----------



## mitchnorm

I tend to swing between relaxed and almost serene (totally NOT me:haha:) and a bit depressed and sad.......no angry/bad moods as such....i feel really impatient all the time.

Still getting really bad aches and pains in ribs u der right boob.....think its babies feet :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

our babies must be pretty big now and outta room so i forsee more rib ache for us to come ;)

Im so excited to hit full term this week :dance: and then just 3 weeks till due date whoop whoop :dance:

Im sure im getting more pressure down south but my bump has NOT dropped... or if it has then only slightly :( My next appt is the 38week one which we have with the GP (In my area anyway) - i wonder if GP's can tell whether the baby is starting to engage :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Yeah i'm definitely up and down emotionally, and also my energy levels are all over the place too. I'll feel full of beans one minute and then suddenly need to flop, its making it so hard to do things as i'll start doing something with gusto and then have to stop after 5 minutes! :dohh:

Well, i feel alot better after a nice bath and hair treatment :) I body scrubbed everything i could reach :haha: I'l deal with my feet when i can see them again i reckon! I've now rubbed some lovely Rose and Neroli massage oil all over, which i think has cheered me up alot, and smells yum :) Only think was as i got out the bath i felt a weird sensation and i'm now feeling very wet :shock: I'm not sure if its bath water or swampiness or what! I've put a big surf board on and i'll see how it fills up. :shrug: Not sure what else to do right now?


----------



## firsttimer1

omg COULD it be your waters......???????


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh emera...keep an eye on that surfboard....i sometimes get the after bath leakage :blush:

Ft - i read somewhere yesterday that official full term is the end of your 37th week...therefore when we hit 38 :wacko:....but i think it differed elsewhere mmmmm not sure...anyone confirm?


----------



## emera35

FT i find it so odd that you have GP appointments and MW appointments! Here i went to see my GP when i got pregnant with Roh and she gave me a leaflet with the MW's details on and told me not to get my hopes up because 2/3 pregnancies miscarry before 12 weeks (WTF kind of thing is that to say to someone who TTC for 6 years unsuccessfully?!?! Not to mention inaccurate! anyway...), and that was about it! I never saw her about anything again except to get prescriptions for heartburn :haha: This time i just called the HV and got the MW's number as they'd changed it, screw the GP!!


----------



## crowned

Emera, when I was in hospital, the doc asked if my water had broken, and I said no, but I'd been in the bath a good portion of the evening and might not have noticed. She said I would still have noticed, as it's a strange sensation and different from bathwater.... maybe you're having a baby tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## emera35

Mitch, i think after 37 weeks is considered term in the sense that babies born in week 37 are not treated as premature. However i think technically, fully cooked is 38-42 weeks, which is why they give you your EDD slap in the middle of that.

FT - I wondered if it was my waters, yes, but i think its just post bath leakage as Mitch said ;)


----------



## emera35

Crowned, I totally knew it was my waters last time, i heard and felt a huge "pop" and then it was like someone chucked a glass of water across the bed! What i felt was a bit like that, which is why i wondered, but it could have been an oddly timed punch as i was getting out of the bath :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

I havent had any GPs appointments....no need i think :wacko:...only midwife ones. Not even to confirm pregnancy...booking in til now...only midwives....

Emera - thats an awful thing for GP to say


----------



## emera35

Mitch, i know, terrible eh? I was terrified for the first 12 weeks! I had an amazing mid-week break booked with OH in the flashest hotel in Royal Crescent in Bath the week after, and it totally ruined it for me because i was in bits, i was literally shaking all the time thinking i'd lose the baby :( Stupid thoughtless doctor!

Right, there is officially no laundry left in this house. I win!!! :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

This skate off on DOI is a nightmare......feel sooo sorry for Sebastian...but just as well 2 are going :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh gosh emera, im sorry about your horrible GP. luckily mine is lovely.

Yup when in Oxfordshire care you see your GP at booking in appt (when get BFP) and then you see them twice during pregnancy so that they can do a general health check e.g. swelling xxx i actually quite like it and think its a good way of doing things.... providing you have a great GP! x

Mitch i was told by MW that when i hit 37 weeks im full term as if i have baby at 37+2 its no longer premature :shrug: so i go by that :) x but agree that week 38-42 is fully bakes and prob when will deliver. No doubt for me will be 42 weeks :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

OMG FT......24 days left to.go for you!!!!!!#:happydance:

Means i am 23 :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

yay for 23/24 days! :dance:

i know that D.O.I sucked.... i liked watching seb :cry:


----------



## emera35

14 days :shock: I mean, i know i could have a baby any time, but still.....14? :argh:


----------



## mitchnorm

And 225 since i found out i was pregnant.....:haha:....seems like yesterday but also an age ago.....weird


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG me and DH have literally re-arranged the whole living room lol.... totally needs a clean though. still no urge to actually clean.... not sure its going to heehee x


----------



## emera35

Well pad is still fairly dry, i'm thinking not waters, then each time i'm feeling sure its not i feel a trickle.... bah, who cares! I'll think about it in the morning! :sulk:


----------



## firsttimer1

LOL emera you make me laugh :)

right im signing off to concentrate on moving the rest of our stuff about..... chat tomorrow lovely laddies :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

FT i have no urge to clean as in hoover, dust, scrub etc. All my nesting drive seems to be going into laundry and just tidying and clearing stuff out! :shrug:

Edit : Night FT! Sleep well, as always! ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - keep dry over there :thumbup:

Ft - hope you werent moving furniture around and giving instructions only:haha:

Right ladies...i am logging off....watching the rest of the golf in bed....yes yes yes i love golf....just wish i could play half as good as other half :cry:....

Night x


----------



## newfielady

I've only got 30 days left. :shock:
I got a mid term on Wed and a quiz on Thursday so I think I shall be studying this week. :dohh:

EDIT that, 29 days!


----------



## newfielady

Oh, wanted to add. I sent redsox a friend request a couple days ago and she accepted it yesterday. I checked and it said her last activity was yesterday but she never posted anywhere. I would really like to know what's happened with her.


----------



## lozza1uk

Newfie - that's strange, let us know if you hear from her. And good luck with the studying this week!

MrsCupcake - I was on my phone earlier looking at photos but now on the laptop and can see the Missoni Bugaboo in all it's glory... it looks amazing!

Insomnia seems to be striking me again. At 8.30 I felt so tired I actually felt sick so went up to bed. Wide awake as soon as I got under the duvet so an hour later got up to watch Homeland, then tried going back to bed at 11, and i'm still wide awake now! Putting my time to good use finishing up my market research task for next week!


----------



## citymouse

Hello, all... Emera, lol, let us know in the morning.

Newfie, maybe she'll check in at some point!

Long day here... Redoing a guest bathroom starting tomorrow, so ordered the fixtures, faucets, tile, etc. I'm excited, because the tile is cooler than I thought we could find... Light browns and grays and almost like driftwood, kind of... Very spa-looking.

Also excited because I got a new chopper for the dog's vegetables... He eats carrots and broccoli with his kibble because his digestive system needs extra fiber. Could make life so much easier!

It's the little things, lol.


----------



## KellyC75

*REDSOX UPDATE*

Re: March mommas group are worried about you


Quote:
Originally Posted by KellyC75 
Hope all is Ok 


Kelly you are so sweet! I am happy to see you are in Australia! Congrats!

I am doing fine - pregnancy is going well - just my ability to the access the internet has changed and I didn't mean to just bolt without explanation. : )

Hope all is well with you and your new move!


----------



## crowned

Kelly, thanks SO much for posting that update about Redsox! I know a lot of us were worried, so it's really good to hear from her and know she's okay.

Do you remember Em posted something about placenta accreta and how she was worried about it? I don't think we've heard much about her since then, and I'm a bit worried....

Ugh, been experiencing more contractions this evening... hoping they'll calm down, but I might be headed back to the hospital tonight if not.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Crowned ive seen em viewing the thread a few times. So I think she is still ok. 

Hope your contractions calm down soon.

I got hubby to take me out for breakfast this morning. Half way through I started to feel really sick and then the cramping kicked in. I'm now in bed and I think they are going away. I'm sure there not contractions or anything.. Must have just eaten something dodgy.. Scares me a bit for labor!! 

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## blessedmomma

wouldluv- i have felt sick the last few days and have noticed a lot of cramps/contractions. hope im not coming down with something :(

soooooo glad to hear redsox is ok!!!! we have been praying for her. DH was relieved to hear she and baby are well too :thumbup:

crowned- hope baby can stay put, but at least you have made it this far if not :hugs:

mitch- DH and i like to golf too. he bought me my own set of clubs a couple years ago, but i have either had a tiny baby or been pregnant since. looking like our girls will get to use them before me :wacko:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey I thought I'd ask the question to you ladies who have experienced contractions. What do they feel like? I've read a lot about them being like period pain and sometimes being in your back but is that what they always feel like or can they feel different. I did read once that they start in the top of your bump and then squeeze down.. I guess in an effort to get the baby out but from everything I've read in here no one describes them like that. I'm just curious and I asked my mum but she was no help as she couldn't feel her contractions ever. She had 6 babies and would just get a feeling she was in labor. With her second she actually just had her standard weekly appointment and when he felt for babies positions was shocked to feel her having a contraction.. He then checked for dilation at which point she was already 6cm dilated so he told her to get to hospital quick. She's a lucky woman my mum! I'd love to take after her but I'm betting I won't! So yeah.. Basically she is no help with telling me what a contraction feels like..


----------



## citymouse

Wish I could help, wouldluv! :hugs:

Kelly, yay! Thank you so much for the update! So happy to hear all is well.


----------



## emera35

Kelly thanks for the update about Redsox, really glad everything is ok!

Crowned I hope you are ok! :hugs:

Citymouse, I'd love a spa feel bathroom, sounds amazing!

Wouldluv, I can try to describe my contractions, but I don't know how helpful it will be as everyone seems to feel them differently. For me they started with very bad low down period feel cramping and also back ache, my whole bump felt very hard and like it was being squeezed. As they got stronger, which for me happened very fast, most of what I could feel was fully low down around my cervix and the sensation was, well, basically it felt like my cervix was pulling and stretching, which is exactly what it was doing I guess :shrug: Its pretty hard to describe them actually! - think its why people are often quite vague about it, because unless you experience it, its hard to explain. ;)

Hope Wondertwins is ok too! :hugs:

I'm fine, if a little miffed to. Be awake already, OH disturbed me going to work! :dohh:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Thanks for that emera! I am just curious.. And you did a good job explaining! :) 

I guess I will know soon enough. It's just good to hear other people's experiences and mentally prepaid myself! I expect them to feel like period pain but if there not going to feel like that I need to start telling myself to expect something different! It's just the cramps I was having today hubby was like omg is it labor.. I was like look I really don't think so but then I suddenly realized I had no idea what to expect so it could have been! He was sweet he was getting nervous. I told him I really didn't think it was and all we could do was wait and see! Lucky they have gone now!


----------



## em2656

Morning Girls

Thanks for thinking of me, I'm still here. I'm on here every day tbh. Just dont get time to post as well as keep up with you all lol.

I'm doing ok, had my baby shower yesturday and it was lovely. Great to catch up with everyone and got some gorgeous gifts too.

I am most definately at the fed up stage of pregnancy. 9 months is just too long isnt it?
Baby is still very active, to the point of it being quite sore. She is in the breech position (obviously with all the other complications this doesn't matter) and so her head is right in the middle of my ribs and makes it really difficult to get comfy when I sit down as there's just not enough room.
I have a home visit from the midwife tomorrow. Not really sure if it's gonna be of any use to me as it's when they like to go through/write a birth plan with you and have a look at where the baby's going to be sleeping etc. Obviously the birth is entirely out of my control and there's not much to see yet when it comes to where the baby's going to sleep. She has a moses basket in our room for now and then a cotbed in her own room (currently a dumping ground/spare room), which we'll get ready over the next couple of months. 
Then on thursday I have my next scan and consultant appointment. At which we will be told a lot more about what they're going to do and how and most importantly when. So by thursday we'll have a date!!! exciting (and scary).

Does anyone know what the rules are regarding breast feeding following a general anesthetic? I know you can feel groggy for a couple of days afterwards as your body detoxes the drugs used, so a bit worried that it might interfere with feeding. Obviously I can ask all this tomorrow and thursday, but just wondered if any of you already knew.

Happy Monday Guys!

Em xxx


----------



## wondertwins

Happy Monday friends.

I am about to go read back (especially since I see there may be a Redsox update), but wanted to reassure you I'm fine. I made it through another day/night.


----------



## emera35

Well hey, guess what... I DON'T HAVE DIABETES!!! Who knew??? :haha: :rolleyes: soo, we are on for the home birth! :dance:


----------



## loolindley

SO pleased that Redsox is ok, that Em is fine (though I knew this from seeing her update on FB yesterday), that Emera is still crossing her legs (though I think she is a little fed up about this!) and that WT is still with child(ren).............but now I am worried about L&L. Has anyone heard anything from her for a while? I hope everything is ok.

Lozza - I hear you on the being so tired I want to cry, then instant insomnia as soon as my head hits the pillow. Also my legs were crazy painful last night and I just kept waking up every hour with either cramps or nuts pins and needles. Booooooooooooo.

Baby DID NOT move all day yesterday, and had us in such a tizz by tea time. I had a glass of ice cold water and lay on the bed with oh's head on my tummy to report anything I may not have felt, and low and behold he got kicked in the ear. FABBU!

Absolutely nothing on the cards for today which is a little soul destroying. I might think starting a list for things I need in my hospital bag....or at least THINK about starting a list! :rofl:

HAPPY MONDAY FOLKS!


----------



## loolindley

EMERA! :happydance:

Are you sure though?

I think you could do with another test just to check!!!!!!!!! *runs and hides*


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning Lads!*

*Newfie -* Oh gosh im sooo worried about Redsox :( I really hope she is OK :( *EDIT:* just seen *kellys* post - thats great news about Redsox xxx

*Crowned - * How are those contractions hun...?

*Rashy *- Your new bathroom sounds lush, cant wait to see photos when all done :)

*Wudluv* - I too am getting lots of cramps - mostly at night. Defo not contractions for me though. Im not sure if it helps but when i had my natural MC i contracted with no pain relief (i was at home) and it was NOTHING like a cramp. I could never confuse the two, so im hoping when i contract this time... i will know it LOL. All i remember really is them starting painful but far apart; then getting closer together and i was literally writhing about on the sofa :( was not nice. I would have a little cry in between them knowing that another would be on its way soon :( the pain was very low down. 

*em- * I know... 9 months REALLY IS too long LOL. make sure you update us after your scan on thursday hunni :hugs: No idea on Bfeeding after a general A :shrug:

*WT - * whoop whoop for the twins staying put :dance:

*Sleeping *- well it turns out that whilst IIIIII am sleeping like a baby.... my DH apparently isnt. I now snore :cry: and grunt :blush: I feel sorry for him. :(

*Weight -* Mmmmm well either ive been a good girl OR its true that you lose some weight near the end? Ive lost 3 pounds so my total weight gain is now back to 2stone (28pounds). Which is the target i set at the very beginning of pregnancy... so lets hope it stays that way!!! 

Boring day ahead today. 2 weeks left of work. Cant be bothered. LOL.


----------



## firsttimer1

and ...... YAY *emera* for what you already knew... no diabetes! HOME BIRTH HERE YOU COME!! :happydance:

Loo - its so scary when our LOs dont move for a while isnt it :hugs: Glad yours give your OH a kick tho :haha:

i havent really - overall - noticed that the movements have slowed down? has anyone else? Mine feel pretty much the same. Thought they were meant to be outta room by now?? :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Finally dropped off about 3.30am, so frustrating! Only this week of work to get through, then i can sleep during the day instead perhaps! 

Great news about Redsox, now just littleandlost to worry about. I really hope she's OK.

FT - i'm not noticing any real change in movement. It feels like it's bones have definitely hardened though as I get more pointy bits sticking out which I think are feet and elbows. When i gently touch them they move about, it's quite cute but DH always tells me to leave the poor thing alone, and my mum's convinced it will come out with bruises on, oops!

Oh, and i remembered. The first thing MIL said to me yesterday when they arrived was that i've put on weight on my face. Well thanks! I told her that was just what i wanted to hear, and no one else had said that!! I think she felt a bit bad.


----------



## waula

maybe its time to be a watermelon????? :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

WAULA - HAPPY 37 WEEKS!!!! You newfruited for the last time!!!! Have a cake to celebrate! :cake:

LOZZA - I am shocked at you mil! I hope you made her feel really bad. Thats the sort of thing that would make me cry at the moment. What a cow!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yay! You're a watermelon. I'm 38 weeks! Eeeeeeeeeeeek! Gulps

I too am super struggling to sleep. Went to bed at 12, woke up at 2, went back to sleep at half 3, woke up at 7. Urgh. My eyes sting.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lozza *- ive defo put weight on at the face... infact every now and again i think i see a hint of a double chin :cry:

*P.Blaze -* YAY go go watermelon! The LAST fruit..... amazing. :kiss:


----------



## kymied

I'm so glad Redsox is well.

Congrats on the home birth Emera, I'm a bit jealous but pretty much no one does home births around here. And I can't imagine my dogs being helpful...

Em all I can offer is hugs and good luck. It will be good having a date. Hopefully everything will go better than the possibilities they've told you.

FT - My husband isn't sleeping well either, last night I turned over and elbowed him in the kidney. He was on my side of the bed! You can't expect an awkward sleeping pregnant woman not to fail around a bit right?


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Cupcake &#8211; the nursery is absolutely adorable &#8211; super gorgeous and unique &#8211; I love it &#8211; cute doggy too &#8230;.

Emera &#8211; pleased they are finally listening to you with regards to the diabetes
Waula - Happy 37 weeks x

Me and bubby spent 5 hours at A&E last night due to a football injury involving his eye &#8211; good men and sports, which has resulted in a very tired mummy to be &#8211; todays agenda is midwife check up and relax as much as possible &#8211; hope they ok my swelling as its throbbing now &#8211; I&#8217;ve moisturised my feet and legs which seems to help with the tightness

I can&#8217;t believe some of us only have 14days &#8211; it&#8217;s so exciting and scary &#8211; 34 days here &#8211; which is seeming like an age at the moment 

L x


----------



## loolindley

VITFA - you can reach your feet for long enough to moisturise??? SOooooooo jealous! :rofl:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

loolindley said:


> VITFA - you can reach your feet for long enough to moisturise??? SOooooooo jealous! :rofl:

Loo - i wish - no my hubby has taken over the pleasure of my feet care lol - much to his disaproval


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera - Yeah for the home birth go ahead:happydance:

Great news about Redsox....wonder if she'll be back though :wacko:

Oh blimey I have forgotten everything else!!!!!!!!

Everything OK over here anyway.....yoga this morning which was relaxing....last week at work for me :happydance:......sore hips last night and couldnt really get comfy in bed:cry:.......I think I have a double chin now (hopefully only double and not triple :cry:)......congrats on weight loss/stabilisation....I havent been on scales for a couple of days.

Oh yeah - woooop wooop for the last newfruiters....watermelon!!! Me tomorrow


----------



## KellyC75

I cant believe it....No internet as of tommorow for approx 10 days! :nope:

Your all gonna have to wait even longer for my update! :dohh:

Take care all & I will update as soon as I can :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Kelly - good luck for Friday! Looking forward to seeing photos of possibly the first full term March Mama!! Good luck with the house move too.


----------



## loolindley

:happydance::happydance::happydance: MY SECRET STORK ARRIVED!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am SO pleased! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!! It is completely perfect, and so tailored to us it's amazing!!! Someone has been doing their homework!!!! :winkwink:

It's amazing because we were looking at these CD's a few weeks ago, but thought they were too pricey..... AND one of the vests.....well, I can tell you that the middle name we have chosen for the baby is (like it or lump it!) GROHL!!!!!!!!! HOW DID THEY KNOW???????? I think my SS is psychic!!!! Either that, or I post in my sleep.....

Thank you so much. You have completely 100% made my day :hug: And I love the card. It's so thoughtful :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0606.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## loolindley

Kelly - good luck for Friday. Please try and update us somehow :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - that SS present is amazing!!! Someone has gone to A LOT of trouble!

Waula - happy newfruiting!


----------



## mitchnorm

Fantastic SS pressie Loo.....love it!!!:thumbup:

Kelly - no internet!!!!!!!!! Good luck for Friday - cant wait to hear all the news :flower:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats on being a watermelon waula!! and 38 weeks for missey.

me and mitch are watermelons tomorrow! its so exciting

love love love your ss pressie loo. its very thoughtful!

btw i have totally put weight on my face... at least it will go away though!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Kelly -* OMG good luck hunni :hugs:

*Loo -* i love how our SS presents have cheered us all up; i know when i received mine it made my day that little bit better! :) Perhaps your SS issssss psychic ;) BTW i simply love Grohl as a middle name :dance:

so ive just spent my lunch hour VERY happily watching OBEM series 2 episode 1 :haha: Do you know - i realllllyyyyy feel for the young dads whoes partners have a c-sec. Because 9/10 times the partner choses their mum to go with them :( I understand why when they are so young... but its heartbreaking for the dad :(

oh and a mini rant - why do the young mums always say things like ''well if a grown women cant handle it then how can i?'' - geesh, im pretty sure when its a first baby it doesnt matter if your 18 or 58; labour *hurts*. Rant over, ;)


----------



## kkl12

Good morning everyone
So glad to hear Redsox is ok.

Loo- amazing SS gift, so thoughtful :thumbup:

emera- glad you can have a homebirth, so happy for you

Kelly- good luck and update asap!

Em- glad to hear things are still ok, at least it will be good to have a date:hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Okay, was writing out my post and somehow managed to close the tab with a button combination. :shrug: Who knew?
Glad to hear Red sox is okay. But now we need to get an update on L&L. (Seems Em and Wt's showed :winkwink:)
Loo- what an amazing SS. Someone certainly put a lot of time and effort into that. :thumbup:

Had a really crampy day with little movement yesterday. However, the is an elbow/knee stuck up about 2 inches and moving all around my right side. It's cute, but it hurts a little. I told hubby the last time I seen something like this was in a horror movie. Usually something pops out of your belly button by now. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Its quiet on here today.... i think its because we are all nearly at the end of work and have to get things done? :haha: Ive got this week and next week at work so thats defo the case for me LOL x

newfie - i always think of ''alien'' when i watch digs move around.... :rofl:

yep, i too would love to hear from L&L... just to know she is ok x

also emera is usually on at about this time..... hope she is just busy with little Roh or taking a nap after her 6am post this morning! xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

hello laddies!!! i have my monday scan in about an hour. hopefully babies fluid isnt too low. 36 weeks now though so at least if they have to induce he will be ok i feel like, even though very little. im hoping my OB checks for dilation and effacement today, but not sure if that starts this week or next week :)

emera- yay for no diabetes!!!!

kelly- praying for a great birth and quick recovery!!!! 

woldluv- my contractions strarted as period cramps. got more intense from there, came quicker, and lasted longer. i never had any kind of back pain. and also never felt any pain radiating from sides or back to front or top down. much like emera said, mine was pretty much up front and low. my BH are pretty painful and my contractions feel the same except dont go away and get more intense. everyone is different so that may be no help to you.

i slept sooo good last night. i feel like i have a ton of energy now! here is my 36+1 bump today


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Loo - amazing SS - hope mines come soon to cheer me up 

Just back from Midwife appointment, baby head down measuring 34 weeks ( im 35 +1 ) but she said that its totally normal.She was very active during getting examined

Bad news - i blubbed like a baby - She agrees im completely swollen and bp is getting higher and higher, she is wanting to see me next week at clinic again to re check everything - no protein so good sign in one way, She has also referred me for reflexology to try and help,
She thinks baby may be back to back but was so wriggly was hard to get proper check on her 

x


----------



## emera35

Hi lads! 

Went out for a walk this morning and then had my friend and her daughter round (her and roh love eachother aww) so been a nice day, then OH came home early :dance: lovely! I'm currently pacing round the house like some restless caged lion typing this on my phone walking up about down the hall. I'm restless and excited because I'm having contractions an they are about 10 mins apart, pretty mild, but I feel weird, hyper, restless, just odd! I'm desperate to keep them going, I sooo want this to be the proper start of something! Anyway, don't het excited seeing as I'm basically the queen of false alarms it feels like! :haha: but cross your fingers for me!!! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh good luck Emera - heres hoping for no false alarm this time :happydance: exciting!!!!

Vitfa - oh thats not good news.....good that they are keeping an eye on you though...hope BP drops, try and relax :flower:

FT - A load of sh*t seems to have hit the fan at work this week....i thinkt hey have realised that I finish on Friday and are digging up loads of orders to be installed in customer accounts to ensure there are no problems....and as always there are. I just hope I can keep calm and keep my BP way down. Really considered chucking in the towel this week and finishing up early but have the work do on Friday / Saturday so no escape.

OH has been headhunted for yet another new job (he is currently interviewing for one).....and its a massive pay rise....in fact enough for me not to have to go back to work....apart from the fact we want to finance an extension. But hey we will see what happens....I would love to take a drop in salary, less stressy job and do something a bit different but it means drop in salary but still working means not so much spare cash towards childcare....vicious circle eh


----------



## pristock230

Hey ladies just wanted to pop in to say hello - services for OH went as well as they could. It was very hard but we made it through. I don't think I am going o last to 40 weeks but we shall see. I am trying to hold up and keep my stress level down as best as I can. My short term disabilty still hasn't been approved and they called me on the way to the service Thursday night to tell me this, just not something I needed to hear on the way to lay my love to rest. I am trying to rest as much as I can and my parents have been such a help. Hope all you ladies are well and will stop back in soon! Hugs to all!


----------



## crowned

Emera, how exciting!

AFM, my contractions weren't super strong last night, but I had a bit of lower backache like I had in the hospital last week. I woke up last night in the middle of the night with one VERY strong contraction, but it was all by itself, and then felt very nauseous for a while. Went back to sleep. Just little contractions this morning and the lower backache. Going for a midwife appointment in a few minutes, so we'll see what she has to say.


----------



## mitchnorm

pristock230 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to pop in to say hello - services for OH went as well as they could. It was very hard but we made it through. I don't think I am going o last to 40 weeks but we shall see. I am trying to hold up and keep my stress level down as best as I can. My short term disabilty still hasn't been approved and they called me on the way to the service Thursday night to tell me this, just not something I needed to hear on the way to lay my love to rest. I am trying to rest as much as I can and my parents have been such a help. Hope all you ladies are well and will stop back in soon! Hugs to all!

Lovely to hear from you Pristock - thanks for dropping in. Glad to hear service went well ....everyone on here was thinking about you I am sure :hugs:. Please try and stay as relaxed and stress free as possible but I am sure it cannot be easy...I am glad you have your parents there for you (and probably lots of other family and friends willing to help). News here is definate symptom watching - some ladies trying to get babies to hanging on for a while and some just wanting them out. 

Blessed - I forget to say....great bump.....very neat:flower:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Vitfa, did she take bloods from you when she said your BP was up? I'd have thought she'd want to do a LFT etc. 

Emera, keep that pacing going trying some belly dancing too please. 

Just been to my aunties, she bought me a lovely little pack of lovely organic baby products, and ordered us the foot muff for the quinny. I'm so excited to be 38 weeks! It's mad, but it did make me realise I actually could have another month to go (boo hoo).


----------



## newfielady

Blessed- you're bump is lovely. :thumbup:
Pristock- great to hear from you. Ypo're going through such a difficult time and I know there isn't much we can say or do to make it easier. Just know we are thinking of you always. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Blessed -* good luck for the scan today and of course, update us when possible :hugs: PS. im glad u slept good too... makes me feel less guilty :blush: Beautiful bump too :flower:

*Vitfa -* nothing wrong at all with blubbing like a baby... and so glad ur getting the care/observation you need xxx

*emera -* sorry hun..... but im excited :happydance: cant help it :happydance:
PS. how far apart should contractions be before we ring labour ward? i cant remember... 

*Mitch -* let us know how ur hubbys interview goes :) I hear you on stressy jobs... at the moment i cover London up to Derbushire/nottinghamshire but when i return to work i will be covering the whole of England. Training that many staff and doing that many over night stays with a newborn is well, impossible. I know deep down that i need to look for a new job on mat leave :( 

*Crowned...* you as well! Update us!

*P.Blaze -* ahhh i love unexpected baby gifts :dance: and hun you DONT really have perhaps another month to go... because they would induce you just before going 2 weeks overdue right? and besides, your not going to go that far over.... positive thinking :)

*Pristock -* i kept you and your family in my thoughts that day and we are always here for you hunni; whenever you want to check in xxx so much love to you xxx


----------



## waula

Hi Lads....hope all are well and babies are behaving...

Pristock - thanks for popping in and our love as always... :hugs:

Vitfa - sorry to hear your swelling is no better and your BP is a bit up too - having something this big in your abdomen must put such a strain on our bodies - so glad you had a midwife appointment and they can monitor you now...and I would have blubbed too. think positively :winkwink: and all those foot rubs from DH that you now MEDICALLY need!!! :haha: :hugs:

Mitch/FT: work police checking in to say I'll be keeping a close eye on you once babies are here.... :hugs: hope your DH interview goes well Mitch!! Similar situation here Mitch with DH given up his job to do self-employed work, hugely increases his wage to what we were both on and means I don't have to go back either - I will want to go back to work but its nice for the pressure to be off if my work don't offer part-time (which they wont!! or never have done before!!!)

Emera - OMG YOU ARE SOOOO GOING TO BE A FEBRUARY FRITTATA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm pretty excited for one of us to be contracting, and every 10 minutes?? Thats immense. Go baby go!!!!! :happydance:

AFM - been up since 5am, including 6 wee's in 6 hours of being in bed. Done some much needed pruning in the garden, been swimming, walked the dogs...got yoga later but not sure i can be bothered but a little bit of me thinks at least i'll be tired later and maybe sleep better???! 

I can't believe this hasn't been mentioned yet but PANCAKE DAY!!!! I want your suggestions please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm a bit of a fan of lemon and sugar and for the pancakes to be quite thin and crispy....nom nom nom xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

WAULA - urgh just READING what you have been up to makes me tired LOL :haha: Poor you and lack of sleep though, that sucks :(

I meant to mention pankcake day earlier actually... im a typical pankcake with sugar and lemon or syrup girl myself ;) boring i know. not a fan of jams etc. I might have some ice cream and maple syrup though... yum :)

Urghhhhh i dont know whats brought it on but i REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYY want to go to an all you can eat chinese where i can fill my plate wtih chinese appetisers, with heaps of seaweed and loads of satay sauce :( any other food just pales in comparison..... boo......


----------



## vitfawifetobe

MissyBlaze said:


> Vitfa, did she take bloods from you when she said your BP was up? I'd have thought she'd want to do a LFT etc.
> 
> Emera, keep that pacing going trying some belly dancing too please.
> 
> Just been to my aunties, she bought me a lovely little pack of lovely organic baby products, and ordered us the foot muff for the quinny. I'm so excited to be 38 weeks! It's mad, but it did make me realise I actually could have another month to go (boo hoo).


She didnt no - im back at clinic end of the week to recheck if higher then she said more action will need to be taken - im assuming this means bloods and a trip to the mat hospital -


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies, I'm back from the midwife.
She said baby is completely engaged, and that she expects I'll be having a baby within a week or so.:help::happydance::happydance::saywhat: I'm both terrified and excited by this! I would really like to hold out until next Monday, as that's when DH is beginning a week off school AND when my regular midwife is back from vacation, but we'll see if baby agrees.

Emera, what's the latest news???


----------



## waula

crowned that's quite some news!!!!!!!!! do you feel like LO is completely engaged??? Your range of faces made me laugh!!!! So its between you and Emera...who has gone quiet...eeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!!! Is there such a thing as labour dust???! xxx


----------



## emera35

Well, been for a walk with OH and cooked dinner for Roh and OH, I ate a bit too, but not that hungry! Its been a couple of hours now I think, OH timed a few contractions for me, and it seems they are around 5-8 minutes apart now. Still able to talk through them though. I've no idea if they are going to keep it up, not really sure if I should call my mum or not, she'll be pretty pissed off with a false alarm I think, its 1.5 hours each way to get here :wacko: hmmm, what to do...

Sorry for not replying properly to people, have skimmed through, but not really able to focus. Trying to be very zen! :haha: not easy with Roh and OH tearing about shrieking! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow Crowned, so you could end up being a February Mum too!

Waula/FT - I'm with you on the pancakes - lemon & sugar normally. Although I also like golden syrup. There's a crepe van parked about a mile away from my house and i did have his nutella & banana a couple of weeks ago. I might try that tomorrow, but i don't think anything really beats lemon & sugar.

ooh, can't wait until tomorrow night now! Maybe i'll also have some for breakfast actually.


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - :saywhat: OMG. thats sooooo exciting :happydance:

(BIG BOOMING SCOTTISH VOICE): its crowned vs emera.... which march mama will be first to pop?

:happydance:


----------



## waula

oooh emera...this sounds GOOD!!!! 5-8mins apart is good stuff!!! you keep all zen :hugs: i'd probably give your mum a heads up just in case... a lot can happen in 1.5hrs and did you not have a fairly fast labour last time???! xxx

EDIT: my money is now on Emera....(sorry crowned!!!! :hugs:)


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - when are we supposed to call the ward??? when they are 5 mins apart??? if so - your nearly there? 

is that how it works? im confused LOL


----------



## waula

FT we were told to think about going in when you get consistently get 2-3 contractions in 10 mins and each lasting a minute...and to plan the car journey and how you're going to cope with contractions whilst strapped in!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## crowned

firsttimer1 said:


> crowned - :saywhat: OMG. thats sooooo exciting :happydance:
> 
> (BIG BOOMING SCOTTISH VOICE): its crowned vs emera.... which march mama will be first to pop?
> 
> :happydance:

Pretty sure Emera's going to win this one. I've not got active contractions right now, and she does! We'll see though - I've already dilated 3 cm, so I would skip the early labour phase and head straight into active labour once my contractions start!


----------



## waula

crowned - 3cm sounds like a fair amount of dilation to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fingers crossed you hold out until OH is home for the week...legs crossed lady!!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

> I've already dilated 3 cm, so I would skip the early labour phase and head straight into active labour once my contractions start!

i didnt even know you could skip that part.... oh no.... i feel sooooo under prepared.... prob a good thing that Digs isnt engaged... i am very NOT ready! :haha:


----------



## crowned

waula said:


> crowned that's quite some news!!!!!!!!! do you feel like LO is completely engaged??? Your range of faces made me laugh!!!! So its between you and Emera...who has gone quiet...eeeeeeeeeeeeep!!!!! Is there such a thing as labour dust???! xxx

I definitely feel like baby is engaged. There is a LOT of pressure in my hips, back and pelvic bones and I can feel baby wiggling against my cervix sometimes. It's kind of an odd feeling... The midwife said that normally if it was just engagement, she wouldn't think too much, but combined with my dilation and hospital experience last week, she thinks we're just about ready to pop!


----------



## crowned

firsttimer1 said:


> I've already dilated 3 cm, so I would skip the early labour phase and head straight into active labour once my contractions start!
> 
> i didnt even know you could skip that part.... oh no.... i feel sooooo under prepared.... prob a good thing that Digs isnt engaged... i am very NOT ready! :haha:Click to expand...

It's not 'skipping' it, just more that I already went through it last week when I had those contractions and began to dilate. Also, Digs not being engaged doesn't mean much - he could engage at the same time that you begin contracting, so better get prepared, lady!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Double posting oops


----------



## mitchnorm

OMG its all happening on here..i signed up for march mamas and you are all racing ahead of me :cry:...well maybe an over reaction there :haha:

Yeah was going to say the same as waula, i was told 2-3 contractions in 10 minutes each lasting about one minute....but some people dont get them THAT regular....but they just know its time. I am soooooo excited for you both....COME ON BABIES:haha::haha:

Waula / Ft - i hear you on the work situation....i cover the whole of UK and Ireland (and support scandanavia and netherlands) so lots of travel and overnights. I am just going to have to be ruthless with my diary. But also no one in my type of position has been able to go part timer...they class it as a fulltime job :nope:....4 days is the best i can hope for but only if they really miss me, really need me back and dont want to lose me. I am worried they wont even notice i have gone :cry:. But it doesnt make it really cost effective to work for a massive drop in salary...once you take childcare into account...have to have a good think about what i want to do....but for now i am just thinking about my hubby, me and bubba :kiss:

Oh and the pain in my ribs!!!!! Sure bubba got a foot stuck up there:cry:

P.s. come on baby crowned and emera:happydance::happydance:


----------



## crowned

no no no! baby crowned needs to keep baking a bit longer... baby emera can come out- she's fully baked!! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> no no no! baby crowned needs to keep baking a bit longer... baby emera can come out- she's fully baked!! :)

Ok:ban: baby crowned.....bring on baby emera:happydance:


----------



## crowned

Thanks Mitch! Sorry if that last post seemed harsh - I re-read it and it sounded worse than I meant it to. As much as I'd like to lose this discomfort, I would really like baby crowned to be full-term when he/she decides to make an appearance.


----------



## mitchnorm

crowned said:


> Thanks Mitch! Sorry if that last post seemed harsh - I re-read it and it sounded worse than I meant it to. As much as I'd like to lose this discomfort, I would really like baby crowned to be full-term when he/she decides to make an appearance.

Not harsh at all....i was laughing. Forgot you are still short of 36 weeks....another couple of weeks and i will be cheering you on again:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Wow! Just knowing that the baby train is coming down the tracks is pretty crazy. As for me, I'm hoping to hold out until 40 weeks! So I'm dodging the birth dust. 

So excited for you, emera!

Yay for the happy news this morning... 

:hugs: for Pristock, we are thinking of you all the time!

Vitfa, glad they're monitoring you! 

Have a good scan, Blessed...

And that's all I can remember, sorry!

Now seriously must get to work! These early babies are freaking me out!


----------



## emera35

Well just called up as I wasn't sure exactly how the home birth system was going to work. Technically I'm having 1-2 contractions per 10 mins, so probably jumping the gun a bit, just wanted to ask the MW what she thought though. Anyway, my MW is going to give me a call apparently. :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

will have to read back, but wanted to update.
baby's fluid levels dropped more and he had no movements on his biophysical profile, so he failed it. they had me do a nonstress test and he passed that. they did my group b strep test early as OB doesnt think i will go much longer. im always negative for group b, so im not concerned about that. she did check me and im 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced. i dont want labor to start anytime soon, but its good to know things are changing. less of a chance of a section if your already dilated and effaced a little. i REALLY want to make it to march, and a couple more weeks at least would really be ideal

if i think im losing fluid, if his movements dont pick up today, or if i start having a lot of cramps/contractions i have to go to the hospital right away :wacko: i just really need a couple more weeks!


----------



## loolindley

Vitfa :hugs: The mw is keeping an eye on you though, thats the main thing. Right. Get turning that baby!! My friend was back to back and was told lots of bouncing, and crawl around on your hands and knees!!! Good luck!

Emera - Exciting!!!!!!!!!!!! EDIT -SUPER EXCITING!!!!!!

Pristock - Thank you so much for the update. I'm so glad that you have lots of help and support around you :hugs: Even if your lo comes now, then it will be perfectly safe and 'ready' im sure. Look after yourself :hug:

Crowned - hope you had a good appointment? and that the contractions have eased a little. WOWZA - just heard you could be on your way in a few days too!!! xx

Wow, can't a girl take a nap around here without everyone engaging and going into labour????

I'm still on a high from my SS. I put a picture on FB, and everyone loves it!!!! I'm so lucky! :cloud9:

Had a hard day looking at holidays :haha: The whole house business is getting me down, and there is one guarenteed thing to always cheer me up...booking a holiday!!! Think we are going to go to Thomsons tomorrow to see what we can see. As for the house...we are STILL waiting for the vendors solicitors questions to be answered - 4 weeks after they were submitted. Feel like walking away from it. :cry: Not going to dwell though...


----------



## loolindley

Blessed - I'm really sorry you didn't have a great check up, and hope that the baby stays nice and calm for the time being :hugs: Thinking of you lots. xx


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, sorry to hear about your appointment. But I'm sure your baby will be born safe and healthy when he does decide to come. Hoping for your sake he hangs out for a while!

Loo, ugh, I can't believe they've given you such a runaround about the house.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo, I was thinking the same about naps. I just woke up and it's all kicking off. I'm so excited! 

God luck emera, keep us posted. You're doing amazing, rememberer to relax those shoulders, maybe bang out a rhythm whilst you contract. 

Blessed, I'm sorry about your day. :(


----------



## emera35

Gaah I suddenly feel like everythings stopped, contractions are really mild again and have sort of lost track of them waah! :cry: MW still hasn't called back, so unless things kick off again I'm going to feel like a right muppet :( Come back silly contractions!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Make oh dtd! 

As for pancakes, I'm a lemon and sugar gal too. Although I also love cadburys spread. Amazing


----------



## emera35

Missy, he's lying here snoring, don't think its on the cards! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Did you say a BJ worked last time? Give him a nice wake up :winkwink: I'm sure he wont object!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha, how selfish! 

Loo, that is grim. hahaha.

Here est ma belly
 



Attached Files:







36 + 0f.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3









38+0.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies! im not too worried, i went through this same thing last pregnancy. we have prayed a lot and i know everything will be ok :flower:

missy- gorgeous bumpy!!!

emera- what about your clary sage? didnt you say it could help contractions be more regular??? with my 2nd baby i was at the hospital at least 5 times with false labor :wacko: contractions would be monitored and then stop. they would send me home for not dilating. she didnt come til her exact due date :wacko: she is still very stubborn! 

loo- things need to settle down and go smoothly for you for a minute!!! you need a break hun :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Blessed -* hope your ok hunni - what does does 50% effaced mean??

*Loo *- i loooveeeeee holidays too and cant wait till we go on one in September :) its odd to think it will be with a LO but very cool at same time :)
*
emera *- mmmmm... why dont you give DH a BJ, after DTD whilst IN a bath of clary sage? Then eat a hot pineapple curry :rofl:

*missy* - gorgeous bump as always :hugs:

ladies, BnB is loading reallllllllllllllllllly slowly for me atm.... :grr:


----------



## blessedmomma

forgot to say, DH is nesting yesterday and today :haha: he always does this during the last month. he has rearranged our living room, dusted all the fans and cleaned the bedrooms, and says he is hitting the kitchen next to do the floors and fix the sink sprayer. last night at 11pm he put knobs on the laundry room cabinets and cleaned the dining room. im just cheering him on from my chair, with what energy i have lol. he just came in and said he wants to go to the store and stock up on newborn diapers and baby supplies. slow down mr!!!!! it makes me tired to see him run around so much :sleep:


----------



## loolindley

Blessed - :rofl: at your dh nesting!!

Missy - fab bump!

FT - BnB is doing my head in - sooooooo slow!! Am watching old OBEM to pass the time!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ft... With dilatation you are looking for lots of things, before it starts opening it has to thin out. I always liken it to a roll neck jumper. It starts long and thin and closed, then as it goes more around the head it gets shorter and thinner. Then it opens for the head to fit through.... That makes no sense if I can't do the actions!


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- you have to dilate to 10 cm and efface to 100% in labor. it just means that the cervix is softening, shortening, and thinning out. i have heard that effacement is a bigger indicator of impending labor than dilation. i have also heard that if you get to 100% efffaced you will dilate pretty quick. i havent researched those though so dont know how true that is.

edit: found something https://www.givingbirthnaturally.com/cervix-effacement.html


----------



## emera35

I'm giving up and joining OH with the snoring! Night lads :sleep:


----------



## loolindley

Could be a big day tomorrow Emera!!! Sleep tight! Well, hopefully sleep anyway! xx


----------



## citymouse

Emera, don't worry--your baby and your body know what they're doing! She will be here soon. Get some good sleep!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm bouncing on my ball... Very gentle cramps which are defo not going to go anywhere, but I want them to!


----------



## loolindley

I'm bounching too. Is there a limit to how much we should be doing this? I've been on my ball for a couple of hours now!! SO much comfier than being on a sofa/in bed


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just been catching up - potentially exciting news for emera and crowned soon??!

i have just been to the cinema to see Best exotic marigold hotel - very good! totally recommend it

had fish and chips for dinner and now about to have strawberry ice cream for pud.

all every exciting for a monday evening

i think my babe will be a late one even though i wish he/she would come earlier


----------



## firsttimer1

*Blessed* - My DH seems to be nesting too..... shame its not rubbing off on me LOL :)

*Loo *- im up to OBEM series 2 episode 3 now... cant get enouggh of it :dance:

*missy / blessed* - i *think* i get the effaced thing ... ! ah blessed thanks for the link hun x

*emera *- get a good night sleep hunni :hugs:

*loo-* what does bouncing on the ball encourage? ive bought one but hardly use it :blush:

sorry im always full of Q's ... :blush:


----------



## loolindley

It's meant to encourage the baby into the correct possition, but I'm using it to take away some hip pain. It really works! I do gentle bounces and hip rotations. I had to buy a bigger ball though because my smaller one wasn't helping at all. This one is marvellous! I sit my lap top on the bed and then I can sit on my ball to use it!

EDIT - cupcake - sounds like a fab night. Al and I are going to the pictures again on Wednesday. Its suddenly occured to us that there wont be many more chances for cinema visits!


----------



## firsttimer1

does the ball encourage the baby to engage? x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loo , i agree i dont think there will be many more opportunities! in fact it is on my phone app as something to do in the next couple of weeks before baby arrives.

right off to bed xx


----------



## loolindley

I'm not too sure FT :shrug: I guess P.Blaze would be the one to ask about that. I hear of a lot of over due women bouncing on balls, so there must be some rumour that it helps :shrug:

I do it for the pain relief though.

Right. Off the ball and into bed!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks loo - sleep well hun! x and Cupcake too :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I reckon bouncing can't hurt with engaging, it opens the pelvis. I also find it the comfiest place to sit.


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks missy - i think i will get my ball down and watch an OBEM episode then :hugs:

Night lovely ladies.... Monday? Done. :)

xxx


----------



## sandy28

hi laddies, how is everyone feeling we are getting close to the due date, I'm starting to get scared already. I finally moved and got my internet back up. I have my doctor appointment on Thursday and will see what the doctor says but on my last appointment she mention having a c section on Feb 28th. will keep you all updates or if i even make it to that date because i have been having pain everyday not strong but just a little pain


----------



## citymouse

Hey, Sandy! Thanks for checking in! :) If you go before the 28th, will you still do a c-section?


----------



## sandy28

no if i go before that date i will not have a c section, have you been gaining any weight lately. i have a month and i haven't gained any weight doctor told me to please eat more protein. How are you feeling citymouse?


----------



## sandy28

:hi:hi pristock, mscrow,missyblaze


----------



## citymouse

I'm feeling really good... except for being sick, I'm pretty much able to stay comfortable. 

I haven't gained much weight for the past month... though I feel like I went on an eating spree today, so who knows?


----------



## sandy28

i have been sick on and off but still able to eat everything. Will see if i gained any weight for this week. Citymouse if you dont mine me asking where in the US do you stay, i'm in California


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi Sandy, glad the house move went well! Is it your birthday this week?! 

So that's sandy, Emera, crowned, blessed and maybe missy who could all slip into February! Plus Kelly who's definitely booked in for Friday, makes it all seem very close!!

Seriously bored of insomnia now. I just want to fall asleep! Have resorted to watching celebrity apprentice USA even though I only know who 2 or 3 of them are!


----------



## citymouse

I'm in California, too, Sandy! :)

Lozza, the only thing worse than insomnia is insomnia spent in the company of Donald Trump. :rofl:


----------



## sandy28

lozza - yes my birthday is wed the 22nd

I'm sorry about the insomnia hun,


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> I'm in California, too, Sandy! :)
> 
> Lozza, the only thing worse than insomnia is insomnia spent in the company of Donald Trump. :rofl:

He has the widest shoulders I've ever seen on anyone! Right, going to try the bed again.


----------



## blessedmomma

i thought i was bleeding tonight, but im just losing my plug again. :wacko:

Dh has been flying all over this house cleaning. he just let me know his nesting is done for the night.


----------



## wondertwins

Monday is nearly over and tomorrow I will officially be 35 weeks. :happydance: considering that I've essentially been in labor since week 32, I'm pretty happy with that.

I had a doctor's appointment today. Heart rates good, fluids good, cervix good and vitals good. They did a growth scan and baby A is measuring big (5 lb 12 oz!!!) but baby B is measuring a little small (4 lb 8 oz). Measurements have a high margin of error, and the doctor has emphasized that I have nothing to worry about, but a few hours after my appointment, the office called and asked me to come back on Thursday in case he decides to go ahead and deliver me before the weekend. Just think... If those weights are correct, I have 10 and a half pounds of baby in my belly plus two placentas plus two amniotic sacs! I look forward to the instant weight loss plan of giving birth. :haha:

Anyway... I'm glad to read that we have some baby progress from Emera, crowned and blessed. I love reading birth stories and seeing pictures, so I hope everyone shares as their little ones say hello.

Loo- your SS gift is fab!

Pristock- so glad to hear your family is helping you out. Hopefully the disability paperwork will be sorted soon. Is it through your work? If so, it might be worth calling your HR department. The benefits person where I work is great about talking to the right people to make things happen.

City, Waula, Mitch and anyone else who still manages to do things for work or around the house- I'm so jealous!


----------



## blessedmomma

pristock- i hope you get everything worked out soon! i cant even fathom all you have been through and are going through :hugs: 

wt- you could be having those boys very soon!!!!! how exciting :happydance: that sounds like good weights for twins and momma will def lose some immediate weight :haha:

i actually dont want to go into labor anytime soon. shooting for march, 10 days away. anything after that would be excellent too. might have to lay off dtd for a while.


----------



## Skadi

Oh this is all so exciting for everyone! I can't wait to read the birth stories and maybe pictures(!) from everyone.

WT - even Baby B's weight is great! My hospital roomie had her twins at 35 weeks and they were both around 3.5 lbs. They just graduated out of the NICU on Sunday after 3 weeks. Seeing as how 'big' your twins are you shouldn't have a long visit at all! Remember too that Keira was estimated to be 3.5 lbs but was only 3 when she was born so there is definitely room for error either way.

Keira is doing so well, she is off the last of her meds now and is being monitored to see how she does for the next week. We had great success at breastfeeding today... her minimum feed is 49 mls and she did 54 mls at breast! I was so so so proud of her!


----------



## citymouse

I could give you some pointers on that, blessed! :rofl: Step one: sleep on the couch with the dog and 14 pillows. 

WT, so glad you're hanging in there and your babies are doing well. I hope you're able to get comfy. How exciting that you could deliver before the weekend! Are you hoping to hold out longer or are you ready to go?


----------



## wondertwins

Skadi- Kiera is such a champ! You're right about the weights... They're both good enough at this point that we shouldn't have to stay long. I think the thing they watch for with the disparity is whether one baby is being underfed because his brother's placenta is hogging all the good stuff. However, for now, the cords and placentas look good, so I'm not going to worry. 

Blessed- I hope baby stays put if that's what you're hoping for. :hugs: Your DH might have different ideas though if it means no more DTD. ;)


----------



## wondertwins

City- if I were able to get any work done, I'd be fine with waiting it out. But I'm in so much pain now that I am feeling ready to have it over with.


----------



## citymouse

Aw... :hugs: I know what you mean. I think my encroaching deadline is singlehandedly keeping my subconscious from letting me feel uncomfortable! It's just funny because they extended it to March 30... so I'm like 40 weeks, 3 days, okay. I'm prepared for that.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hello lads! I am awake... I've been up for an hour as I think I was starting to worry about getting on ohs nerves huffing and puffing and trying to get comfy. 

My hips are so over sleeping on my side.


----------



## emera35

Missy I know the feeling! 

Oh I just couldn't get comfy last night! :growlmad: And I feel so cheated! Boo hiss, like 5 hours of really regular proper feeling contractions right to nothing, very confusing! :( ah well I have a MW app this morning I'll get her to have a word with my body! :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Sorry to hear you ladies are having trouble sleeping.. Sad fact is I am actually used to it now. It bugs the hell outta me but I guess I'll cope that bit better with the lack of sleep from a new born! 

Had my OB appointment today and he said baby is half way engaged!! YAY! :) still not all the way but being a good boy! He also told me the the average date people have their babies is 39 weeks 4 days!! That's kinda cool I thought! 

I also had my pedicure from my friend today! Went into her salon and spent the hour relaxing while she worked her magic! It was so lovely! If you ladies have time you should defnetly try and get around to having one! Made me feel lovely!! 

Hope everyone is well! I have a feeling someone on here will have a baby soon. Like in the next day!


----------



## waula

Morning lads... hope you're all well this morning...

WT - fabulous weights hun!!! hats off to you for keeping them baking so well...10.5lbs of baby is incredible... and for vitals/fluids etc to be keeping good too...:hugs:

Emera - don't worry - your little girl will come when she's good and ready - and did someone not predict the 21st??!!!!!!!! Hope Roh is keeping your mind off things and your MW appointment goes well :flower:

FT - ball bouncing: we've been told 20-30 mins of gentle bouncing/hip rolls on the ball pre-labour also works out the ol' pelvic floor...similarly to Loo/Lozza its the only place I can sit and get comfy. If its blown up correctly so your hips are higher than knees then you can't do anything but sit properly and so your hips are tilted forward and open which is good position for baby to head down into... get yours blown up!!!!! :thumbup:

Skadi - awesome news on Kiera's feeding...hope things having settled with OH too :hugs:

I'm off for dog walk with a friend this morning before my reflexology session and then a very chilled out day as my back is killing me...perhaps a huge pruning session yesterday in the garden wasn't such a good idea :nope:

ITS PANCAKE DAY LADS!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## loolindley

PANCAKE DAY?????????? BOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not sure even slimming world can come up with a lighter version of fried batter covered in delicious toppings :grr:

AND I've just stood on the scales and I'm .2lb heavier than I was last Thurs!! :saywhat: FT has lost 3lbs not trying, and I've put on when I am really really really trying (in more ways than one! :haha:). Humph. *shakes fist grumpily in general direction of uterus*

I've just seen my Mum and she said "good night?" MEH! I said. I had to get up 6 times for miniscule pee's. "at least your legs have stopped cramping" she says. "NO MUM!!!! I've just stopped whining about them because I'm not getting any sympathy" :rofl: Grumble grumble.

Other than that, I'm grand!!!!!!!

Nice to see Sandy log on last night. I hope the move went well?!

WT, those are fabbu weights!!!! I love the fact that baby A is nearly the size of my one giant baby! We can have toddler-babies together!!!!! You've done so well to get so far. Everyone should applaud your cervix for staying closed. Or something. :wacko:

Al is off work today, so we are going to look at more holidays and maybe book one. I'm having doubts a little because if we go away at the start of August, that will mean me having to stop breast feeding at about 3.5 months when I had intended to do it for 6. I dont think being T total on an all inclusive holiday would please me though :shrug: Maybe it's selfish? Maybe I wouldn't still be feeding then anyway if it doesn't work out? :shrug: Maybe I SHOULD pass up on the booze to make the holiday easier because we wont need to pack a steriliser etc. I'm all confuddled :wacko:


----------



## waula

sorry about the pancakes Loo... you will be able to feel all smug later when we're rolling around on the floor groaning with indigestion!!!! re: holidays...we're thinking of going in mid to late September but prob just a villa/little hotel in italy/s france so not all inclusive... you could always go all inclusive but just take a pump with you and feed normally but then pump for feeds when you've had a glass or two?? I don't think you should let it affect your decision to be honest...we may all be FF'ing by then and wanting our boobs back!!!!!!!!!! I love the idea of a holiday with a little one... someone to keep my DH entertained so I can relax!!! :haha: please do not spoil this idea for me and tell me the reality... :ignore:
xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*MOOOOORNING *

*WT* - So glad the twins are going great... those weights are fab! and yay to instant weight loss ;)

*Sandy -* sorry youve been in pain hun and hope your appt goes well... 28th feb is just round the corner!
*
Skadi - *keira is doing so amazing, you must be one proud mama :hugs:

*Lozza *- you were up at 1am?? oh gosh... poor you :hugs:
*
P.Blaze & Emera* - you too? :( hope you both get to nap today xxx and good luck at appt emera!

*wudluv -* thats great that baby is engaging - makes it more exciting! ;)

*waula -* enjoy your walk and thanks for the bouncy ball tips :)

*Loo - * i think my weight loss may have been water retension or something? You remember a couple of weeks ago i was drinking like, eight pints of water a day??? well i stopped and am now drinking 3-4.... so think that has something to do with it. NO IDEA why i was drinking 8 blinking pints a day... thought we were meant to i guess :haha: 
*
In regards to holiday/breastfeeding* - we are taking digs away with my mum and dad in August (EDIT: i meant september). Providing Bfeeding goes to plan i shall be exclusively breastfeeding until the end of the august holiday. this means i dont have to worry about weaning on foreign food etc. Anyway, my friend who is a mum said the baby SHOULD be sleeping through the night by that point - so no night time breast feeds. In terms of alcohol leaving the body i intend to pump milk the day before - before i go for the evening meals/drinks. This should then allow me a morning feed from clear milk... and then by the next feed my body should be clear of alcohol. Thats the plan anyway :haha:

*Carseats*- do you all have your baby car seat in your car now or at least ready to grab? Im guessing we all should now as otherwise cant take baby home :rofl: So im going to pick mine up from the MIL's this week.... exciting! :dance:


----------



## emera35

Loo, I wasn't T total whilst bfeeding Roh :shrug: at 3.5-4 months, he'd sleep at least 6 hours or so at the start of the night, if not more. I'd feed him and then have a couple of glasses of wine :shrug: if I had any more than 2 then I'd pump before I went to sleep. Anyway, very little alcohol gets through, so being totally alcohol free seems a touch extreme! If you want to have a bender (don't recommen it when you have to get up with a baby, but hey! :haha:) then just make sure you pump some feeds for them before you go for it. ;). Simply fact is though that a couple of units right after their last feed before bed isn't going to hurt really :)


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo -* you can still have pancakes! Have a really healthy dinner like a massive salad, and then have pancakes with strawberries, squeeze of lemon etc .... YUM!


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Well Donald Trump eventually bored me to sleep around 2am. Got up at 7.30 so hoping i'll feel more tired tonight.

Re holidays, i'm hopeful we'll rent a villa/apartment in Portugal in September, or possibly June if feeling brave! We don't normally go back somewhere we've been before, but we went to a place in September just after my 12 week scan and so know what the owner has in terms of travel cot/bath etc. There was a 6 month baby staying there while we were there and she was so cute to watch in the pool, made me very broody at the time knowing it would be us the next year!

And pancakes can be healthy... skimmed milk? Plus lemon is a fruit, so one of your 5 a day.

WT - glad the twins are doing well, they sound like good sizes but no wonder you're uncomfortable!
Mitch/Cupcake - happy final newfruiting day!


----------



## loolindley

Oooh Mitch and Cupcake - Happy newfruiting!!!!! :cake:

Lozza, please could you give me the name or website of the portugal place? We were originally looking for villas and appartments, but they didn't seem to work out that cheap compared to a hotel if there were only 2 of you. It would defo suit us better though


----------



## loolindley

Also, thanks for the tips on the holiday. I'd not thought about taking a pump, much less the fact that I wouldn't really want to have _that_ much booze if I have to get up at 6am with a baby! :rofl: I'm such a rookie!


----------



## firsttimer1

My essential oils have finally arrived - YAY :dance:

I cant wait to go on holiday.... from what i can tell 6 months old is the perfect time as they should be respondant & sitting up etc but not yet walking..... i hope :) so cant wait :dance:


----------



## loolindley

FT - thought you said you would be going in August? That would make them just 4-5 months old wouldn't it??? :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

OOOps sorry no - september xxx mid sep so should be 6 months xxx

well this is going to sound bitchy and i dont mean it to at all - both hilary duff and jessica simpson are pregnant, and i think i have a similar body shape to them. anyway - they both look fab BUT.... ive noticed they both have a verrrryyyyyy slight double chin. Let me repeat - they both look GORGEOUS.... but im so glad that they have put on a little weight on their faces as it does make me feel a little better, :blush:


----------



## loolindley

Good for them! Make us mortals feel better about ourselves!!! I don't suppose either of their arses have started extending up their backs have they? No? Just me then!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

actually i would say that jessica has some extra junk in the trunk :haha:

Im just so happy that they both look really great; yet have still put on a little weight in places other than ''bump territory'' :) gives me hope that i dont look quite as ''hippo'' as i think i do :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - we stayed here. https://www.quintabavaria.com/quinta.htm 
Booked it all separately (car hire, flights) so a package holiday probably works out cheaper, but we like avoiding other people on holiday! This is a large villa divided into apartments, but although it was full when we went everyone else went sightseeing and we were the only people by the pool most days! Portugal seems cheaper than a lot of Europe, we were paying &#8364;20 for a meal for 2 most nights, and they have non-alcoholic beer everywhere! At 12 weeks pregnant that made my holiday!

I meant to add earlier, the inlaws want us to go on holiday with them and the whole extended family. My idea of hell especially as we'd have to go in school holidays. We're hoping they forget.


----------



## firsttimer1

we are going to Menorca :) we had a yearly holiday there when i was growing up so it holds sooooo many happy memories for us, plus we know the area well (which is nice when worried about a baby). Very excited about a villa and i think its the way to go with a young baby - less people to worry about being around them :shrug:


----------



## emera35

On my way back from the MWs, she said my body was revving up :thumbup: have decided to stop symptom spotting and just have fun with Roh until bumpy decides its time, all this suspense is doing my head in! She did decide to weigh me though! :shock: I didn't know she would and had a big porridge brekkie! :blush: oops! Anyway big happiness I weigh 8kg more than at my booking appointment :dance: the MW said I should be very proud of myself :) so that's great, feeling pretty happy :)
She also said to me not to worry about phoning the MW until things got PAINFUL! :haha: so at least I know now ;). Giggled, I think it was the way she had a gleeful look on her face when she said it. I like my MW she's really down to earth :) hoping she's the one to come over when its time! 

You girls are making me jealous with your holidays! Think I might book our campsite today! Wondering if I can convince OH we should get a yurt rather than take the tent! :haha: I'm so glamourous eh? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - thats just 17 pounds right??

Oh man.... :cry:

and i LOVE camping.... DH never wants to go tho... :(


----------



## emera35

Yeah, FT you have to remember I've been treated as high risk due to my bmi all the way through, so it was quite important not to gain the full quota! If I'd been a "normal" weight then that gain would be considered a bit on the low side! :hugs:


----------



## emera35

I love camping too! Yurts are lush to stay in though last one we were in was great, it had a wood burning stove and proper nice futon style beds all layered with furs and stuff, very snug! Nothing like having a proper bed for camping! I just have an image of the 4 of us all snuggled infront of the wood burner amongst all the furs at bedtime! :cloud9:


----------



## lozza1uk

i've always wanted to stay in a yurt! Looked last year for a last minute weekend away but they were either full, or didn't take dogs (and we were going with friends who had a dog)


----------



## firsttimer1

i just had to look up what a yurt was :haha: i had heard of glamping etc but not a yurt... looks amazing! I dont even mind rainn when i camp... i kinda love rain. it makes me laugh when people say Britain rains all the time... it actually doesnt x lol x

I just ate a tub of seaweed..... soooooo delicious. DH wants stupid toad in the hole tonight so ive just prepped it as im always SOOOO tired at 4pm-6pm. 

Just went and looked through my labour bag and the babys bag. DH needs to do his little bag but other than that and putting in my last minute things (toothbrush, make up) - its all ready. Just need to get that car seat from MILs this week :dance:


----------



## waula

loving the camping chat - we always go 3-4 times in the summer and camp with friends who have a VW camper van - means if its a wash out at least we can get some shelter!!! Hoping to do it again this summer...but no idea how camping happens with a baby (never mind a baby plus a toddler...once again, hats off Emera!!). I LOVE the idea of a yurt. :thumbup:

had my reflexology again today - not so relaxing as i had pretty much constant cramps and BH - think it was because i was laid on my back, LO does NOT like that... she said everything feels much more heightened today, hormones all over the place and very swollen over ovaries/uterus points - she reckons it wont be long now - bonkers!!!! really must pack this bloody bag!!! There's something about packing this "bag" that I really don't want to do!!!!!! :dohh:

anyway...off to make one of the hairy bikers pies - i would wholeheartedly recommend their book on perfect pies to anyone who's partial to a bit of pie!!!!!!! yummy!!!!!!!

See you laters lads xxxxx


----------



## waula

PS lads...we're heading up to my parents thurs/fri this week for a couple of days...its 2 hours away - i'm thinking it'd be sensible to take hospital/baby bag plus car seat or am i being a bit precautious??!


----------



## firsttimer1

> anyway...off to make one of the hairy bikers pies - i would wholeheartedly recommend their book on perfect pies to anyone who's partial to a bit of pie!!!!!!! yummy!!!!!!!

waula, thanks for the tip hun - my DH is known as the pie man to our friends... so i will DEFO get that book!

as for your trip - do you know what, i would take the stuff in the car... in my opinion, it doesnt hurt to be prepared if all you need to do is throw it in the car :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

You mean this one yeh?
https://www.hairybikers.com/books/perfect-pies/1323


----------



## MissyBlaze

waula said:


> PS lads...we're heading up to my parents thurs/fri this week for a couple of days...its 2 hours away - i'm thinking it'd be sensible to take hospital/baby bag plus car seat or am i being a bit precautious??!

Defo take all that, plus your notes. If you don't you will defo have the baby, ha ha


----------



## firsttimer1

waula, HA! :rofl: i just read a few reviews on that book and this one made me laugh:

_the pie book is great even if you did not write in it what i asked. i asked for "keep on cooking" and you wrote "keep cooking" but never mind the book is fab.._

Really Andy Wilkins? you felt you had to tell them that?? LOL :rofl: HAAAAAAAA sorry really tickled me...


----------



## waula

FT - yup its that one...i got mine from amazon though...£7!!! bargain... making the open chicken and pepper pie with mozzarella!!!!!! slobber...

thanks Missy - DH just thinks we'd drive back but a 2 hour car journey with me in labour???! Ha, i think not... i'll put the stuff in just in case... xx

EDIT FT :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - as Missy said, the law of Sod means you'll need a bag if you don't take it, and won't if you do! Our friends have camped with babies, say it's fairly easy as long as you've got a zip up tent to keep them in if they're crawling!


----------



## waula

are we meant to be feeling babies movements LESS now??? jeez LO are you trying to kick your way out of there???!!! Obviously likes the combo of heinz tomato soup and cheese stuffed pitta breads... oh god i love food!

Lozza - love the concept of a zip up tent/prison. i have used that for our dogs in the past...


----------



## MissyBlaze

I love food too! I just had lovely cheese on toast with pickle. Mmmm. And some mini cheddars. I might make some flapjack this afternoon (good for labour I reckon!)

You might be able to drive back with you in labour, but what if you have a REALLY quick labour!?


----------



## loolindley

We LOVE camping, but only went once last year because I was sick so much in the first tri. We go to the same place because you are right on the sea cliff edge and just ahve the most amazing views and sunsets. You can have a camp fire too which is a bonus too. This was our view from our tent last year...

EDIT - :rofl: ALWAYS a sideways shot!
 



Attached Files:







P1000268(1).JPG
File size: 128.6 KB
Views: 7









P1000283(1).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## waula

Missy... exactly... "baby born in boot on M6" that is NOT in my birth plan... :nope: PS i've had mini cheddars today too... love them...somehow they're not as naughty as real crisps in my brain. :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

wow Loo, do you mind if i ask where that is? you can PM me if want the location to be kept scretive :haha: looks amazing!!!

waula - defo take stuff hun, you will be more relaxed knowing you have it. 

Just smelt that clary sage stuff (im allowed to smell it right?) - its odd.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - where's that, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## waula

Loo - that looks fab... possibly a campsite to return to before LO starts independent movement???!!! That cliff edge looks mental!!!!! xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah clary sage smell manky mookins. Effective though. Mix it with something nice (like lavender). 

Waula - yes mini cheddars are very good for you, plus they're mini soooo...


----------



## loolindley

It looks a lot worse than it is - once you are at the edge, it slopes down a bit before it drops. It's Called Cae Du, Tonfanau (possibly classed as rhoslefain). There is another Cae Du in north wales - it's not that one. Hang on, let me find my review on coolcamping...
https://www.coolcamping.co.uk/campsites/uk/wales/snowdonia/gwynedd/cae-du

Don't listen to the bad reviews - they obviously know nothing! Go straight to mine!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - ooooo i didnt think of mixing two oils.... :dohh: im going to research clary sage oil later today before deciding when/how/where/if to use it :flower:

loo - thanks for link hun! x


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies. I fell a bit behind yesterday. Just popping in to say hello. :hi: and to see if there was any more babies in the title. Take care :D


----------



## emera35

Waula - Mmmmm pie! And yes definitely take everything you'll need for labour, plus look up the nearest labour ward to near where you are going or you'll end up in an Alanis-Morisette-definition-of-irony-type-situation! Also, love Mini Cheddars! Yum, i can only have them if Roh isn't around though, he's pretty obsessed with them if he sees them!

Loo - That campsite looks lush! :thumbup: Amazing view! 

Camping - Camping with a baby is basically the same as doing anything with a baby, think it through before you do it, and make sure you pack the right stuff (and by that i mean keep it minimal!) It was lovely taking Roh camping last summer he really liked crawling about in the grass etc, and as we have a zip up sleeping compartment we just layered the whole floor with ground mats and blankets and then all slept in there together, didn't worry about a travel cot or any madness like that :thumbup: Its perfect too, because we had a campfire, and as you tend to stay with the tent once it gets dark with camping, we just sat by the fire whilst Roh was in the tent asleep, cooked a yummy dinner, had a few beers and enjoyed ourselves, so logistically its really easy. Only thing to worry about is that you have a bin to get rid of nappies etc. Or a zippable waterproof bag to put them in until you find somewhere to dispose of them. Otherwise, eww, stinky! As far as washing etc, i just took Roh with me to the shower block a couple of times in the week and we had a shower together, which he thought was brilliant :haha:
The main reason i want a yurt this year is that bumpy is going to be pretty young, so if i'm doing night feeds, having an actual bed would be brilliant! Plus Roh has figured out how zips work since last summer, so a door would be good! :haha:
Yurts are sooo popular, they are always booked up well in advance, i've just been looking and can't find any avaialble the dates i was thinking :( I've txt my friend though, she builds them, so she might be able to sort me out! :dance:

FT - Yeah, like Missy said, Clary Sage smells pretty funky! I had some in my bath last night though with a drop of lavender and bergamot (citrus) and it actually fades to the background then and smells quite nice :thumbup:

Ooooh weee, i'm all excited, my new baby carrier just arrived!! :dance: New toys, fun, fun, fun! Baby carriers are my favourite thing! :D We NEED another one though!! The only one we love at the moment is the Ergo, (so i sold the rest they weren't great) which we have a newborn insert for, but OH and i were talking, and he pointed out, if we go camping, for example, or for a walk etc. We've actually only got one carrier. Roh can't walk far yet (he gets tired after 10 minutes and starts falling over alot) so we need 2 carriers! I was obviously horrified about this and got straight on to remedying the situation! :yipee: Going to go and play with it, it looks more complicated than i was expecting! :shock:

Argh, i have REALLY itchy nipples?!?!?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i love camping too. we normally go to a lovely little place in cornwall - the more rustic the better! not sure about it this year with a young baby.

one place i have always wanted to visit is yorkshire... seems quite expensive for self catering cottages etc

maybe we will get to go abroad?


----------



## firsttimer1

> Roh can't walk far yet (he gets tired after 10 minutes and starts falling over alot)

Emera, am i a :witch: for laughing at the thought of this? :blush:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

aaah another nct baby has arrived! all girls so far in our group. must be time for a boy soon!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, my nipples are too! Driving me mad! What carrier did you buy? I need one. 

I'm tired. I feel likee all I do is drink tea and clean or tidy. Oh doesn't help at all with that. It's tiring.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lunch break over so back to work...

chat later about dinner time (pancake time!!!!!!!!!! yay lemon and sugar all the way for me)


----------



## firsttimer1

*Cupcake*.... mmm.... pancakes..... 

ladies i forgot to say - if you HAVENT recieved your 'peek-a-boo' letter from cow and gate yet (around 37 weeks) be careful when you open it.... i opened it up at 7:30am this morning after being woken by the postie.... and when you open it it plays (like those annoying loud birthday cards) A BABY CRYING!!!! Urgh - just what i wanted to hear. Maybe they are trying to ''train'' us for the real thing :haha:


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> Roh can't walk far yet (he gets tired after 10 minutes and starts falling over alot)
> 
> Emera, am i a :witch: for laughing at the thought of this? :blush:Click to expand...

GASP! You :witch:!!! How could you??!?!

Naah, its really cute and funny! :haha: Eventually he just gives up and lies face down on the floor until you go and pick him up :rofl:


His problem is that he runs all the time, and i can't carry enough bananas to recharge him fast enough! :lol: I had someone come up to me today specifically to tell me how cute his run was, this was as i was huffing and puffing running to catch up with him! :dohh: It is cute though, he runs like a girl, his legs go out to the side and he waggles his arms above his head!! I must video it before he develops more co-ordination!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - i just LOVE watching little toddlers try to walk... its the waddle that does me in.... people will think im a terrible mother as i laugh at my own LO falling over :rofl: Its just sooo darn cute. Cant wait :)

PS. if you DOOOOO film him running, make sure you share :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

Missy and Emera- I'm in the itchy nipple club too -- but only my left nipple. It's driving me crazy!

Waula- Yesterday after our appointment went so well, we asked the doctor about the possibility of going to visit family 2 hours away, coming back the same day. I'd be sitting in the car and then sitting on the couch, so no major activity. My doctor emphatically said ABSOLUTELY NOT. Oh well. I guess it didn't hurt to ask. 

AFM.... I'm just camping out on my couch trying to ignore the fact that my hips hurt. In a little while, we're going to go out to get a new camera. I pulled out my old camera last night and discovered that the rechargeable battery is completely shot. DH suggested that we get a whole new camera rather than simply replacing the battery since the camera is several years old. So that will be fun!! I have a feeling my productivity on work projects is going to be very low today.


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> Emera, my nipples are too! Driving me mad! What carrier did you buy? I need one.
> 
> I'm tired. I feel likee all I do is drink tea and clean or tidy. Oh doesn't help at all with that. It's tiring.

Ooh, we have matching boobies again! :haha: And seriously you'd at least think OH would help with the tea drinking!! :growlmad:

I got the Close Caboo carrier, just been test running it with my brand new rolled up towel baby (blue, so i'm thinking its a boy! :haha:) its absolutely lovely! Its all organic cotton so very soft, and although the instructions look a bit complex, its pretty simple to use :thumbup: Other thing i like about it is it actually looks really nice on, like a top (sort of) rather than having a baby lashed on to you with straps, or dangling from a weird rucksack. The feeding (hammock) position feels really supportive too, although it looks like a bit of a mission to switch sides, so i'll have to have an experiment with that. Not an issue to start with when all the feeds are one side only though :thumbup: Yeah, i'm very happy! Apparently it will carry up to 14.5kg too, so i might get OH to try it on with Roh later on.

Its this one - Close Parent Caboo carrier - Taupe


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies, someone else mentioned this earlier - arent our babies meant to move less now? Im so confused :dohh:

Digs is moving loads atm and i can see loads of pushes and movement from left to right... (high up but in middle of my torso so no where near ribs)...as well as the odd shake... im just so confused as to whether this is normal. Really thought movement would be a lot.... erm... 'slower' i guess?

:shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi ladies....

Too much to catch up on but just a couple of things that caught my eye that I must comment on.....

Waula - You mentioned a yummy pie last week too....think it was chicken and ham....probably from same book so I am off to purchase too. I love piiiieeeee :happydance:. Regards taking hospital bag and notes with you this weekend.....yes yes yes.....I have my works do this weekend....off Friday afternoon and back Saturday afternoon....I will be getting hubby to bring the bag with him (I will take my notes). Although I must say, I thought if things started to happen I would jump straight in car back to my local hospital not to a one around Birmingham :wacko:

Pancakes - yum yum.....just lemon and sugar for me please. Hubby likes with Nutella and banana so may get that in too. He is late back from work tonight - hope we have time for dinner and pancake dessert :wacko:

Camping - not for me :nope:...not the biggest fan for sure. But like you ladies, we are thinking of the villa holiday around September time.....or if not maybe a UK location cottage / house. Definately Dubai in late November through...bubs will be around 8 months I guess.

Happy new (and last) fruiting Cupcake - scary stuff....we have run out of fruit :shrug:

Emera - glad you are more relaxed about the contractions etc.....bubba will come when she is good and ready I guess. 

AFM - not alot really....in the office for handover with my boss and working out what to do with phone, e-mail etc etc. Just been out for lunch - FISH FINGER SANDWICH AND CHIPS :happydance::happydance: and now lots of movement from baby.....must have been that J20 juice :haha:

Now just backing up some files from laptop onto external hard drive and feeling really weird about finishing work this Friday now....all seems very real all of a sudden mmmm


----------



## waula

i'm with you FT on the excessive movements... i just thought they'd be out of room and more rolling movements...but there's definitely room for limbs to come poking out whilst head butting my cervix...which sets off a BH. lovely! x


----------



## newfielady

FT- like I said before, our baby hasn't slowed down in the least bit. Last night me and DH watched her roll and kick in my belly for 15 minutes. He was laughing and saying, "OMG, that _has_ to hurt!" I was starting to get faint. :sick: And then she started banging off my ribs, thumb thumb. :wacko:
Emera- my cousin has a baby sling that she s giving me to try. I don't even know what it looks like yet, I'll get it next week. But I'll try it (seems it's free :haha:)

Studies all my English this morning so if I can get all my house work done I'm going to treat myself to the afternoon out with my friend again (she asked me yesterday if I could go again). :smug: I'll study my math tonight, as I have a Math mid-term tomorrow night (not until 7 though so I got lot's of time tomorrow to study too :rofl:)


----------



## emera35

FT the less movement refers to less spinning and somersaulting, you'll still get tons of rolls and pushes and little wriggling sensations. I don't get the shaking, but lots of people do! There isn't a lot of room so they can't full on boogie about, but they are still going to fiddle, play, stretch, shuffle, roll and wriggle, because they are babies being babies. And that's what they do :shrug: I get most my movement either right down low where her hands are in her mouth etc or somewhere between belly button and ribs where its obviously knees/feet being rearranged or stretched. Looks like a bucket of eels! :haha:


----------



## waula

Mitch - I am sooooo excited for you to finish work on Friday!!!!!!!! :happydance: this is excellent news for the work police :winkwink: and jealous of the fish finger sandwich... 

Not working has taken a little bit of getting used to (officially i'm still on annual leave until 28th Feb) but its amazing what you can fill your day doing...mostly food based (pies or cakes) or dog walking or swimming to combat the food based activities... xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - you described it perfectly. Eel like movement above tummy button; and hands in cervix :rofl:

i like knowing things are normal :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am officially on annual leave til the 9th March and then maternity leave kicks off straight after :happydance:

Actually going to have a quick chat with my HR department before I leave office today.....I want to know what happens if I decided to take my full 12 months of maternity leave (until March 2013).....as in what happens to my annual leave entitlement from this year. Typically under normal circumstances our company only allows you to take 5 days over so obviously thats no good....unsure if circumstances change if you CANNOT physically take your annual leave due to being on maternity.

Just want to know.....:shrug:

EDIT - oh btw lots of 'movement' over here too....rolling and eeling about - good term!


----------



## waula

Mitch - the way it works with mine is AL runs from April to April so at the end of my maternity leave (end Feb 2013) I'll then have 6 weeks of full paid annual leave to take before the end of April plus 7 bank holidays so they all get lumped together at the end... we're not allowed to take any days of AL over to the next year... xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

still need to read back but wanted to share...

:cloud9:my youngest is 1 today. he loved his cake and presents, he's getting so big! he was due march 14 last year, but had to come early.


----------



## loolindley

My baby has never moved a lot. It scares the hell out of me, but it's always been the same.

Mitch, is there any chance you can take your entire complement of leave at the start of your mat leave? Thats what I have done. It means I dont officially start mat leave until the middle of April, but I know I will defo get all my leave in that way.

We have booked a holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing will live up to the hotel we had in mexico last year (it had a swim up lazy river with a personal jacuzzi in :cloud9:, but this one looks nice enough. We have booked the fanciest room upgrade to a large bungalow, because we know we will probably have to spend more time than usual in the room. Heck of a bargain too! Exciting! 22 weeks and 5 days to go!!!


https://www.thomson.co.uk/destinati...mamet/hotels/riu-palace-hammamet-marhaba.html

Huzzah!


----------



## loolindley

Happy Birthday Nathon Daniel!!!!!!! He looks gorgeous!!! :cake:


----------



## crowned

blessed, what a cutie! Happy birthday to your boy!

FT, we installed the carseat base at 34 weeks, but since I was in the hospital with preterm labour, DH has insisted that we keep the entire carseat in there so he doesn`t forget about it, and the hospital bags in the car too. 

You are all making me hungry, chatting about pie and mini cheddars! 
I`m starting to want to go into labour - 36 weeks today:happydance: and starting to feel a lot of pressure and achiness. I just can`t decide if 36 weeks is too early, and if I should hope for 37 instead...


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw blessed....how cute!!!! You will have another small one again soon. :kiss: Happy Birthday from us x x 

Waula - Ours runs January - December so I have the 'issue' with rolling over but surely they cannot penalise you if you get pregnant the 'wrong' time of year.....we have to take the AL at either end of maternity but I cant see anyone wanting to finish 5 wekes before birth.....and then saying they cant take the full year....WELL I could but I would lose 6 weeks of annual leave :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Blessed,* he is gorgeous! Happy birthday to him :) Hope he is sharing his cake with you... ;)

*Loo,* great choice of holiday! Tunisia = lush :) mmm im feeling all holiday feverish... but weve all got to have babies first :haha: and maybe having a laid back baby in the womb = laid back baby when out ;)


----------



## waula

Hmmm....I'm sure they can't penalise you for being pregnant at the wrong time of year either Mitch! I'm sure there will be a way of working it out. Quite looking forward to the 2 months of full pay at the end - might need it by then!!!! Let us know what your HR say...

Blessed - awwww...he looks so lovely!! Happy birthday!!! :baby:

Loo -that holiday looks incredible....get you and your 5*!!!!! :haha: i think you deserve it completely :flower: love the fact you've now got a new countdown!!!!! xxx


----------



## loolindley

HA!!!! My Mum said havent we got enough to look forward to with having a baby and a new house!!! Mmmmmm....you cant have enough to look forward to can you?!?!


----------



## emera35

Aww look at him, what a cutie! Happy 1st Birthday Baby Blessed! :cake:

Mitch yay for leave! My work arrange to pay me holiday as its accrued so I get a months worth of holiday pay along with my smp each paycheck when the smp runs out, I'll still be getting the holiday each month, although its not exactly a lot, but we have savings. If there are problems with carrying your entitlement over then maybe that would be a solution? I do know that they are obliged to pay you all your holiday entitlement for the mat leave period though, however they choose to do it. They can't just say you can't have it because your Mat leave happens to end on the 1st Jan etc. :thumbup:

Waula I found not working tough last time, I just slept loads :haha: this time its just lovely as I spend my days pottering about keeping the house and playing with Roh :)


----------



## waula

Loo - there's nothing wrong with looking forward to a new baby, new house and a holiday all in one year... its just you wont be allowed back on here after the holiday all bronzed and smug!!!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - i was concerned about the same thing as I thought originally i'd use my holiday in December then come back in January. However, if we can afford it, i'll stay off until into 2013 so I was worried about losing the holiday but have been told I can carry it into 2013. Normally we can only carry over 5 days but like you say, you can't be penalised for getting pregnant the wrong time of year!

Loo - jealous you've actually booked a holiday, we tend to do everything last minute!

Blessed - happy birthday to your littlest one! Hope you have a fun day and lots of cake!

EDIT - Loo, now that i've clicked on the link, i'm even more jealous! That looks lovely, i've had enough of grey skies now, want some sun!


----------



## Skadi

I lost all my vacation time for this year because I was supposed to be taking it starting March 2nd and I'm taking a full year off! My company does not pay out vacation pay so if you don't use it, you lose it. It's so ridiculous! 

Things with OH and I have been better, but I still don't believe him about that girl at all. We went to his friends wedding the other day and after months and months of no sex, I finally finally finally got some. I forgot what it felt like! lol He seems to be making a point of telling me who he is on the phone with now too which is hilarious. I don't know, anyway, I'm just concentrating on getting Keira home.

I finally have most of her nursery done. I put together all the furniture myself. I decided on getting her a nice dresser and a cheap change table instead of a dresser that could be temporarily a change table too. I figured I could use it in my bathroom later to stack towels and things on anyway. I just need to figure out how I want to arrange the furniture now and put up the wall shelves and the wall decals after that. So hopefully this weekend I will finally be able to show everyone our nursery pictures!


----------



## loolindley

Skadi - I'm so pleased things are better with you and your oh. He's bound to be walking on egg shells for a while, but good! He should be!

Lozza, we are usually last minute bookers too, but I wanted to make sure we had somewhere nicer for with a little baby. We've lucked out with a couple of last mins, and wouldn't want to have a baby in a dirty place. Plus this was an absolute bargain at £680 each!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry I am not able to catch up this morning, been a bit crazy here at the office. I also have an appointment in less than a hour at the hospital to meet the doctor who will be delivering as we have not met him yet. 

Anyway just wanted to pop in and say hi :wave: and show you all my ss gift which I got this morning! It's so super cute and such a soft little blanket, and custom made too!!! A big thank you to my partner, can't wait to show DH this evening.
 



Attached Files:







Secret Stork.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lozza1uk

Joanna - that's cute! I've loved seeing all the SS presents, can't be too many left to arrive now?


----------



## loolindley

Joanna, that is faB!!! Great shade of green too. I love it!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Ok I have spoken to HR and apparently I dont lose it and they will carry over into 2013.....what they may not let me do is if I decide to take the full year maternity until March 2013 they may not let me take the full 6 weeks (or so) in one chunk at the end - cos that will mean I would have been off for nearly 14 months total.....they would probably insist that I take it gradually in smaller chunks. Doesnt matter as long as I dont lose it....

This means that I may (depending on how money goes) take up til February 2013 maternity and top up to one year total time off with annual leave from this year and use the rest for some extended holidays, long weekends etc during 2013. Feel much happier and chuffed that they actually knew the answer to my question (they are usually poor with these things)

Skadi - Glad things are better with OH :flower:. Rubbish to losing your annual leave though:nope:

Joanna - lovely SS gift.....lovely being personalised too:kiss:


----------



## emera35

Ooh, lovely blanket, fab colour, green is my favourite, so I fully approve! I've loved seeing all the SS presents too, I think its fab how they've all been so different and individual :D

Made my pancake batter up, just waiting for OH to get home and we can start the pancake session! Roh enjoyed "helping" and just shouted 'mix, mix, mix!' At me then stuck his hand in the batter and coated his trousers in it... :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies!!! he is such a happy guy today :flower:

on the vacation talk, i cant wait to get away! i know we will have so much fun. i also know i will be exhausted when we get home, but its all worth it to get away for a minute :kiss: also looking forward to camping this year and many visits to the zoo- we bought a years pass for the fam, hopefully get the kids some fresh air and help me lose some baby weight

on the carriers, i have a maya ring sling i love and a regular pouch sling thats ok. i just bought the material yesterday to make my own moby wrap too. i have wanted one for a while so decided to make one for myself. material was only $8 so im saving a lot doing it myself. i even bought extra so might be able to make a nursing cover or receiving blanket with the leftovers :happydance:

yay for leave ladies!!!! the last time i worked outside the home i was 6 months preggo with my 3rd. it was so nice to finally be done :) couldnt afford daycare with all my little ones now. i hope you all enjoy your leaves to the fullest


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey ladies......very excited over here!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know there is alot to remember on here from us all....but way back November I was completingmy first marketing college assignment....9000 words plus....crapping myself.....coupling with work etc etc...>WELLL!!!!!!

I got a Grade B......:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am sooooo happy.....it makes me really want to crack on with the next module but with drafts realistically having to be completed before end of April and final submission end of May I cannot see me being able to handle alongside baby :wacko: . I can delay and submit in August so aiming towards that...(just hope I dont lose the momentum)


----------



## blessedmomma

great job mitch! :happydance:

on movements- i havent had much. some pokes and kicks, but not much at all. can be scary, but its expected with low amniotic fluid levels.

no itchy boobs either, but i couldnt fall asleep one night cuz my tummy and legs were itching like crazy. so annoying!!!:growlmad:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Joanna -* thats LUSH!!!! think i know who it is from too ;) its gorgeous, your OH will love it x

*Mitch -* well done hunni :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch - well done! :happydance::happydance: Thats great news!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies....I was soooo nervous. My degree background isnt marketing and hadnt studied for 17 years!!!!! So very pleased....makes me want to crack on with next assignment though :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations Mitch! X


----------



## em2656

That's fantastic Mitch, well done!!!

xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Well done Mitch :happydance::happydance: x

Blessed - happy birthday to your gorgeous little bohy, so sweet!!! :cake: X

Loo - well done on booking hols, looks FAB!!! :thumbup: We went to a a brilliant place in Mexico a few years ago which sounds very similar to yours last year - Adventura Spa Palace - Riviera Maya. We loved our 5*'s in the past...though not got anything booked for this year as yet :cry: all this talk makes me wanna book something soon...perhaps a little look after pancakes later!! :winkwink:

:hi: veryone else - hoep you're having good days!!

I'm knackered. Hubby just rang me on his way home and I had to admit I was washing the front door!!!! :haha: He was not impressed!!! Not sure why I felt the sudden urge but think it was 'cos we had new double glazing fitted over the wkend and I noticed it looked a little shabby in comparison!!! :dohh: Ah well, all done now!! 

Had some bloods taken yesterday to see if my iron counts have risen. I'm not at all convinced as my energy is not great (apart from my door scrubbing antics!!) so we'll find out at my assessment tomorrow morning...

Forgot lots of stuff I was gonna say...brain feels fuzzy :wacko:

Back later for no doubt lots of pancake chatter!!!! Lemon and sugar, classic all the way for me!!! :drool::loopy:

xx

PS Well done to those laddies still hangin' in there with their contractions/ dilations...it's all getting bloody close now eh!!! :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

gosh.... i wish the urge to nest would kick in for me!!! the day i feel like cleaning the front door is the day Wayne Rooney grows his own head hair... !!

i reallllllyyyyy should at least attempt to clean..... tomorrow..... maybe.


----------



## crowned

I wish we had pancake day... sounds yummy! Maybe I`ll have to convince DH that we ought to have breakfast for dinner today....

Really starting to hope for some serious contractions... I want to meet this little one!! 

I`ve been banned from doing anything that can`t be done on the sofa today, by DH. I think my kitchen-scrubbing ways yesterday worried him a bit. I cleaned every inch of our kitchen, and then started cleaning the grooves between the rungs on our dining room chairs... nesting maybe? I asked if I could vacuum today, he said 'no way.' I'm allowed to sit on the sofa, watch movies and TV, read books, surf the internet and only get up for bathroom or food. Oh, and for naps in the bed if I want to. Exciting, isn't it? On the plus side, SIL is coming over for a while to entertain and another friend is coming over tomorrow morning for a visit, and another friend has called saying she's going to drop off some homemade pea soup for us! So nice :D But I have nothing to serve these guests who will be visiting.... hmm...


----------



## firsttimer1

Crowned - Canada does pancake day (shrove tuesday) i thought? - or do you mean you specifically dont do it as not religious etc? x I think you should make today your first one :)

i still havent decided what to give up for lent. I usually give up crisps (my fav thing in the world) but just not sure i can face the next three + weeks without them :shrug:


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> gosh.... i wish the urge to nest would kick in for me!!! the day i feel like cleaning the front door is the day Wayne Rooney grows his own head hair... !!
> 
> i reallllllyyyyy should at least attempt to clean..... tomorrow..... maybe.

:laugh2::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::laugh2:


----------



## loolindley

FT - :rofl: at the 'not sure if I can give up crisps' :rofl::rofl:

Well, I've made a start on my hospital bag!!!! Ok, I haven't really...buuuuuuuttttt.......I have typed out a list of names and numbers for Al to call/text once the baby arrives. That list will be going _into_ the hospital bag when I get round to be arsed doing it!

Wow! What it feels like to be organised!!!!!!

I hope you are all getting ready to enjoy your pancakes? With a yummy beef stew in the oven, I wont be missing out! (and i genuinely mean that - it smells amazing!!!!!!!)


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo, i honestly dont think i can :rofl: esp as lent continues after LO will be here.... crisps may be my only friend at that point! Think i will give up alcohol and cigarettes... its easier to give up the things you dont have anyway :rofl:

well done on your list writing... very productive! :hugs:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies

Loo - holiday looks fabby - mucho jealous of the holiday chat - in so much need of one but we will see if we get a little week away when bubs is about 6mths

Mitch - yea for AL and ML starting - you'll be sooooo looking forward to it

Emera - Ive been looking at the Ergo - is it something you would recommended - can you carry from birth in it ??

I too just did a quick scan so hey to everyone 

L xx


----------



## emera35

I was hoping to give up being pregnant for lent, but may have to rethink! :haha: maybe I'll give up internet shopping for baby carriers and nappy covers, that seems to be where most of my spare money goes! :haha:

Just had tuna tomato and cheese pancakes for tea, followed by strawberry banana and icecream with a little chocolate ones for afters. Think its safe to say Roh very much enjoyed the ice cream one! That was one happy toddler! He never gets to eat stuff like that, his usual idea of a naughty treat is a hot cross bun, or a digestive biscuit. So a whole fruit icecream and choc pancake was yum overload :D I liked mine too. OH an I have some left over for the lemon and sugar later on :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

Blessed- what a lil cutie. Tell him we all wish him Happy Birthday. :kiss:
All you ladies talking about holidays. :wacko: The only holiday we get is to the other side of the province. lol. I've only been off the island once!
Here's a bump photo of me today. I know you've all been dying to see me in my bra (lol).
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## blessedmomma

sounds like a lot of nesting going on!!

crowned- hope its soon!

edit: newfie what a lovely bump!!!!! :)


----------



## emera35

Vitfa you can use the Ergo from birth if you buy the infant insert too, which is sold seperately ;) I definitely recommend it from 6 months + but haven't tried it with the insert yet. My nephew looked very snuggley in it though when I saw my SIL using it.


----------



## waula

Great bump newfie!!! Your bump looks lower... :flower: 

I am sooooooooo excited about pancakes!!!!!

xx


----------



## lozza1uk

We had the arch bishop of Canterbury visit school once years ago and he told us that giving up something for lent could be a bit negative so encouraged us all to take something up for lent instead! I'm not particularly religious so don't tend to do either, but has always been a good excuse not to give up chocolate! Maybe I'll take up a 30 minute walk every day ( as I'm still in pj's this might actually be challenging!)


----------



## waula

Lozza - i love that idea... nothing wrong with a bit of positivity is there!!!! And :rofl: re you still in PJ's... i now only fit in my slightly too short yoga trousers. anything else sets off BH as bump has dropped (/i've got fatter!!!) and all my waist bands dig in!!! xxx


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all!

Mitch, good job! :thumbup: My sister is taking classes for the first time in twenty years, it's so funny to see her FB statuses about studying, etc. Especially because she was never much of a star student. 

I am grumpy today. It's like a parade of loonies through my house--first DH's trainer, who's a frustrated actor type and loves to prattle on about himself for a solid hour (while being paid, naturally)... then the contractor came by, and he's like a big overgrown eight-year-old. As he was leaving, he asked if my feet were swelling. :dohh: I told him to come look for himself and then told him I was going to brick him into a wall. 

I'm just tired, but have tons of work to do today. And every other day until I give birth! 

And I'm hungry. :brat: :awww:


----------



## mitchnorm

Well hubbys put in his order for lemon, cinnamon and sugar pancakes tonight and i approve. I am jormally just a lemon and sugar gal but cinnamon sounds yum too :happydance:. So i am just makijg a chicken stirfry for dinner....something healthy and light so we have room for.pancakes mmmmmmm

So tired today...getting up, showered, dressed and to the office is a real chore. I agree waula that there are only a few items icanwear that are not annoyingly tight and hurt around my lower bump area. Even bras with extenders are sooooo uncomfy....braless whenever i can:haha:

Edit - i am very aware that i havent done a bump pic for a while...i will get around to it i promise

Great neat bump newfie


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm going to my friends for pancakes now. I want to stay on the sofa in me PJs. So sleepy. mitch, mmmmm, i LOVE cinnamon. I want.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ok...maybe a silly question but sometuing thats got me a bit worried.....

Saw a thread on third tri from a uk lady who is going in for a c section tomorrow, just over 37 weeks cos baby has only gained a pound in the last month, she has little fluid around baby and estimated weight of 5lbs 14oz (i think)....well my question is...how does she know this??? I have never had any mw appts where they have estimated babys weight..... or indicated fluid around her.....am i missing something? Do they check this at appts and just never mention it to us????

I am sure my baby is fine.....movement is good but i know for a fact that i am not drinking enough water...i was really good with my 2 litres a day early on....but lucky if i drink one litre a day now.....

A little worried why some people know this information and some dont:wacko:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Howdy ladies, 

Just got back from my appointment from meeting the doctor who will be delivering, yikes not a nice trip! I thought it was more of a meet and greet... well no one warned me that he would be preforming an exam and taking blood work. I guess he wanted to check things are going well (which I understand) and he even check to see if I was dilated at all (which I'm not). Ouch, not so much the checking to see if I was dilated but the contraption the put in for doing exams, he wasn't as gentle as my doctor usually is. Then he sent me for more bloodwork :(

Oh well, I guess its good to be all updated and such. Baby is head down still, which is great and I've officially put on 14lbs haha. 

I see I haven't missed much from this morning, just talk about pancakes lol, yum.


----------



## emera35

Mitch that's the sort of info you'd get from a late on scan, so she must have been refered for that due to other factors and indicators, either in her history, a lack of fundal progression or reduced movements. That or possibly she's been unwell/ seriously dehydrated to cause it. Its for the sort of thing that's happened to her that fundal height, and heart rate are checked at each app and why we need to keep an eye on our movements and other signs of not feeling right etc. I don't think you need to worry if you feel ok and your MW is happy with your progress :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

mitchnorm said:


> Ok...maybe a silly question but sometuing thats got me a bit worried.....
> 
> Saw a thread on third tri from a uk lady who is going in for a c section tomorrow, just over 37 weeks cos baby has only gained a pound in the last month, she has little fluid around baby and estimated weight of 5lbs 14oz (i think)....well my question is...how does she know this??? I have never had any mw appts where they have estimated babys weight..... or indicated fluid around her.....am i missing something? Do they check this at appts and just never mention it to us????
> 
> I am sure my baby is fine.....movement is good but i know for a fact that i am not drinking enough water...i was really good with my 2 litres a day early on....but lucky if i drink one litre a day now.....
> 
> A little worried why some people know this information and some dont:wacko:

I would imagine her fundal height has been teeny so they would have been scanning her lots. That's why we do fundal height really, to catch cases like this.


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, I have no idea. I imagine they use the fundal measurement... maybe that mama had reduced movements? 

Joanna, don't you love surprises? :shock: And bloodwork, boo!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, you should be a flippin midwife!


----------



## citymouse

MissyBlaze said:


> Emera, you should be a flippin midwife!

Then you could order yourself eight hundred glucose tests.


----------



## MissyBlaze

citymouse said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> Emera, you should be a flippin midwife!
> 
> Then you could order yourself eight hundred glucose tests.Click to expand...

800 a week!


----------



## emera35

Also if you are drinking other liquids and eating a normal diet then at 1 litre of water or so a day you are unlikely to be seriously dehydrated :hugs: the whole 2 litres a day thing is totally misunderstood. There was a study years ago which stated that a healthy adult needed 2 litres of water a day to maintain optimum health and cognitive functions. What its also said in the report is that this 2 litres INCLUDES all the water in other liquids and all water in the food we eat. In the average balanced diet food alone provides about 60-70% of the daily water requirement. Even caffeinated drinks count as the diuretic effects of caffeine are not so significant that you lose more liquid than you gain (unless you live off of short expresso shots maybe). Anyway, sorry to harp on! Of course drinking 2 litres a day at this point is lovely and will ensure you are well hydrated and keep your system flushed through. However if you really struggle to drink that much, which I know I do, then likely you don't need it all. :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Laddies, I must be having a hormone bath because I feel wicked. I could just about slap somebody. (None of you, of course... just society in general. I logged onto FB and wanted to post something snarky in response to every single entry on the newsfeed. :rofl: ) 

Arrrrrrgh!


----------



## citymouse

Quick vent: I had no idea that the question I'd get most sick of answering is, when we tell people the baby's name, they ask: "Oh! How nice! Will you call her Fullname or Nickname?"

I don't know why, but that question just pisses me off. Of course, everything pisses me off at the moment. :shy:


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> Emera, you should be a flippin midwife!
> 
> Then you could order yourself eight hundred glucose tests.Click to expand...
> 
> 800 a week!Click to expand...

Yay then I could fend against my daily risks of suddenly becoming diabetic!! :haha:

Missy I did think about training actually, but my problem is I'm interested in too many different things. I was never good at settling down to study one thing, I get half way through a course and suddenly get interested in something else :dohh: I've realised this now so I just tend to study stuff on my own time rather than wasting money on different training all the time! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse - this is why we haven't told anyone any names. Oh yes, and we haven't actually picked any that we could tell people about!

Tried to have a light dinner, cod and vegetables but I'm stuffed. Having a break before pancakes!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Missy *- enjoy your friends pancakes!

*Mitch* - i thought the same when i read that 3rd tri thread. It makes u wonder doesnt it... :shrug: I mean, i THINK digs is ok cos i can feel them... but still would be nice to have scan assurance etc :hugs:

*Rashy* - you sound like me on a good day. FB status' always pis* me off by certain people. so every time i see a status that annoys the heck outta me, and its the 2nd or 3rd time by the same person.... i remove their news from my news feed :blush: 

Honestly, life is bliss now i dont have to read about my SIL's new love of tattoos every 5 darn minutes... and how she cant afford to buy her own brother a bday present but CAN go on holiday...... oopsss..... sorry went off on one there.... :blush:

well i cooked toad in the hole and then couldnt eat it. My tummy cramp struck and it was worst one ive had. Pretty uncomfortable. totally normal right? I did sniff my new clary sage earlier today.. hope it wasnt that :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza....same here...stuffed after my stirfry

Thanks for the answers to my question....i knew bp and fundal measurement must be being considered...just a little concerned that everything seems to be going soooo well and uneventful with this pregnancy...i suppose i am 'waiting' for problems:wacko:

I feel fine...getting plenty of movement but will try and up my water / fluids....at least with 2 cups of rlt a day it supplements it :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

sad ive finished eating my pancakes now... they were so good

i wanna book a holiday!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch i feel the same, i keep thinking ''with a pregnancy this good - your gonna have one sucky, drawn out labour women'' :haha: 

stupid tummy cramp. cant eat any pancakes now..... well, i will try again in an hour :winkwink: 

mitch have you been keeping up with the RLT (and epo?) Ive taken 1 epo a day religiously and have had 3 cups of RLT every day since last week. I will start taking 2xEPO tomo (both oral tho) x


----------



## mitchnorm

I am dedicating my 2weeks.off before due date to researching and booking something...may be a bit distracted when baby comes :thumbup:

Mmmmm how long should i wait til pancakes :haha:......


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Mitch i feel the same, i keep thinking ''with a pregnancy this good - your gonna have one sucky, drawn out labour women'' :haha:
> 
> stupid tummy cramp. cant eat any pancakes now..... well, i will try again in an hour :winkwink:
> 
> mitch have you been keeping up with the RLT (and epo?) Ive taken 1 epo a day religiously and have had 3 cups of RLT every day since last week. I will start taking 2xEPO tomo (both oral tho) x

I am only on 2 rlts a day and started with 2 x 1000mg epo yesterday (ooops a day early)....might up the rlt next week...finding it difficult to.drink.more thatn 2 cups.as i.generally dont drink alot of.hot drinks.etc


----------



## emera35

I have pancakes on the way, yum! I'm giggling though as i can hear OH cheering himself every time he flips a pancake successfully :haha:

Mitch, the majority of pregnancies are uneventful and "normal" :hugs:

Citymouse - Everything pisses me off most the time! :hugs: 

FT - Although its been nice to see that bumpy is ok a couple of extra times this pregnancy, the reason behind having those scans has been stressful and worrying. I'd definitely prefer to not have the scans or the stress than how its been. If they haven't given you extra scans, take it as a blessing :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - i know what you mean with having a great pregnancy and jinxing yourself for a horrible labour... my hub said the same thing a couple of days ago


----------



## emera35

Oh, FT i've been doing 1600mg EPO once a day and 3x RLT this past week. Not sure i'll up it again, i doubt i could drink any more tea than i am :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera RE:scans* - yup i agree that scans can mean stress. When i went in about fundal i knew if they wanted to scan me then something was wrong/worrying etc... so i do agree. BUT i think for a 1st pregnancy (and esp after a MC) having a scan at 20 weeks and then nothing at all is VERY daunting. xx

*RLT / EPO *- well done us then ladies :) Its the only pro-active thing i do hahaha x i didnt want to up my EPO too soon as my capsules are 1300mg instead of 1000mg! Im actually enjoying my 3 cups of RLT a day though :)
*
Cupcake *- yep, my DH actually said ''surely no one is allowed to have NO morning sickness, sleep like a baby through the night AND get a great labour'' :haha:

THANKS ALOT :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

No, no, laddies! Think positively about birth! Don't let yourself get tense or afraid. Staying relaxed, mind and body, is super important because tension is counterintuitive to the process of getting baby out. Tell yourself lots of positive things, even if it feels silly in the moment. 

:hugs: Glad I'm not the only one who has crazy moments. It's funny, because I know exactly when there's something hormonal going on--it makes me feel completely nuts and out of control, and that's not how I feel most of the time. (Well, except about stupid FB statuses.) 

I may treat myself to something really yummy and naughty for lunch. Food loves me no matter how badly I behave! :rofl:

I feel slightly better because I'm actually in a state of "butt in chair" getting my work done.


----------



## emera35

YES!

What you all need to know about labour/birth.....

It doesn't matter what happens, how it goes, where you are, what medication you have, how much it does or doesn't hurt, etc. etc. etc. None of it is really important!

What you need to think about is, you have to do it to meet your baby, which is totally amazing and wonderful...sooo.....

Labour/birth is going to be amazing and wonderful, no matter what! :thumbup: Relax and look forwards to it :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera - you are so positive! i love your posts


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> emera - you are so positive! i love your posts

Agreed....she has almost made me look forward to labour in a weird way :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Yes, Emera! Thank you for that! I scared myself after dealing with all those contractions last week, but I've changed my perspective in the last couple of days after reading a lot about the fear-tension-pain cycle. Millions of women have done this before, most with no pain relief, and I can do absolutely anything I put my mind to. I can't wait to prove myself and to experience this, and the best part, meet my baby and take him or her home to love and take care of!!!

EDIT : FT, according to Wikipedia, Pancake Day is celebrated in Canada, but I really truly had never heard of it until you ladies started talking about it. I do know Ash Wednesday and Lent, but only heard of today referred to as Fat Tuesday. Didn't know about Pancakes though... Maybe it's cause I'm not Catholic?


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- i hope you feel better! :hugs:

mitch- where i live they normally do a scan at 32 weeks. in fact, this is the first OB i have had that doesnt automatically schedule it. i asked about it cuz of my last two pregnancies. i had low lying placenta with my 4th that actually moved up in time and low fluid with my last pregnancy. they suspected low fluid with my last cuz of small fundal height. i also suspected something with him cuz he wasnt moving much. my OB with this pregnancy doesnt just do a 32 week scan but i wanted one to make sure everything was ok. i had no indicators of issues. fundal height is always right on and up to this week he has been moving fine. she did the 32 week scan though and he has low fluid like my last baby. if i didnt ask for the scan i wouldnt have known. with my last baby the placenta was pulling away slowly, but they didnt know til i was in labor. they check on placenta with this one, but its not always detected on scans so even though it looks good it could still have problems. there can be so many reasons for low fluid its crazy. maternal dehydration, problems with baby's organs like bladder and kidneys, problems with placenta like aging or abrupting, and sometimes they cant explain it. i wouldnt worry unless your mw says something to you though. it was honestly a shock that this one would have low fluid, as nothing indicated that. but i still think he will be ok


----------



## firsttimer1

*crowned - *could be hun, although its observed by many christian faiths other than catholics. Its just one of those things i guess that catches on in some places and not others :shrug: But yup Fat Tuesday is the same thing, mainly because people used to eat up all the yummy food in their house before lent heehee xxx But i say you instate it ASAP so that you can feast on pancakes once a year GUILT FREE :dance: LOL ... not that ive ever needed an excuse to eat pancakes i guess :winkwink:

*Blessed - *i think its good if you get a routine 32 week scan in your area... week 20 seems like a VERRYYYY long time ago now! :hugs:

BnB is always soooooooooooooo slow at this time of night.... i guess ALL countries are awake?! LOL


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - with ref to the girl in 3rd tri.....as Emera said this is the kind of information picked up from a growth scan. At mine they told me estimated weight and also AFI (Amniotic Fluid Index) mine was 12.1 which is OK....I think 14 is average so mine was a bit lower than average, low is anything 8 and under I think. 
I was booked for induction with DD2 due to low AFI but ended up labouring on my own anyway.


----------



## crowned

FT, I agree, and so does DH! Therefore, we are having breakfast for dinner tonight, including both pancakes and bacon. Yum :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Who's watching the Brits? I forgot how much I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE Blur! 

Pancakes were good but now I feel quite sick. 

Girls, i'm super excited about labour now. I keep having mini panics about the parts AFTER the labour but i'm actually looking forward to it mostly.


----------



## blessedmomma

glow- what was your fluid level with your dd that they were gonna induce you for? is the 12 for this pregnancy? i didnt know you had issues for it before :hugs: did they ever find out why????


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT, I agree, and so does DH! Therefore, we are having breakfast for dinner tonight, including both pancakes and bacon. Yum

i feel like, in some small way, ive made the world a better place for you :winkwink: enjoy those bacon pancakes..... sounds lush :kiss:

wish i had some bacon.... cramps are gone now so im hungry again :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Darn it *Missy*, i forgot about the brits! Will have to watch it online tomorrow in full x 

Im looking forward to labour too, i have been for a while. Once i realised that if someone said to me ''i will do this for you so you dont have to'' and i realised i would say NO - ive been looking forward to it.

Im more worried about afterwards - being in pain etc x Or having a c-sec.... not because of the op itself; but how long it takes to recover. 

xxx


----------



## citymouse

FT, I think things like that are always worse when you worry about them ahead of time than when you just deal with them. :hugs: Glad your cramps went away!

Just revenge-devoured a slice of apple pie and the rest of the ice cream. :devil: Now wishing I had water downstairs... don't feel like trekking all the way up to get it. Boo hoo hoo hoo.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah that's how I feel too FT. I'm excited. Its kind of a right of passage. Someone once described it to me as like "labour" and "contractions" are this famous person who you've heard about all your life and are super excited to meet, but you don't know at all what they're going to be like. 

I'm more scared about bleeding afterwards (mind over matter, i'll put a stop to that), and needing loads of stiches - I REALLY don't want that.


----------



## Glowstar

blessedmomma said:


> glow- what was your fluid level with your dd that they were gonna induce you for? is the 12 for this pregnancy? i didnt know you had issues for it before :hugs: did they ever find out why????

Hi Blessed :hugs: I don't know what it was to be honest, this was 14 years ago so they didn't really tell you that much back then. I had been for a check up and was measuring 3 weeks too small fundal height so they booked me for a growth scan. I think I was around 37 weeks at the time. Fluid was fairly low but not dangerously. They then re-booked me for another scan just before my due date and estimated weight to be 7lbs 10oz. They gave me 3 days to labour on my own and then I was to be induced. As it turned out I went into labour the next day and didn't have to be induced...they were close on weight as she was 7lbs 6oz :winkwink:

Edited to add: yes 12.1 is for this pregnancy...so it's a little bit lower than average but not a worry at the moment...I also think it's the reason why I feel so much movement. I mean I seriously don't go 30 minutes without feeling some kind of movement from this baby! it's insane! Baby was measuring just above average at growth scan so If I start to measure smaller at next appointment at 37 weeks I will be asking for another scan to check fluid levels.


----------



## mitchnorm

Uk ladies...obem USA version showing on more 4 now...started at 10pm...can get on +1. I am recording it 

thanks for the info on the low fluid stuff...i suppose i have always.been low risk and should be very.chuffed about it 

Right just finished my rlt and now off to bed i think (no nap today:-()


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch *- thanks for headsup - ive put it on to record :hugs: nighty night hun x

*rashy* - couldnt agree more :hugs: ps. are u feeling less wicked yet? LOL

*missy* - ive not really thought about the stitches - but like u say, mind over matter!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Rashy i'm feeling furious too! Everyone is an idiot!!!


----------



## crowned

Oh I don't like to think about the after-part! But I do have a question for you, Missy and anyone who's given birth before. Maybe it's different in the UK, but the women in my book club were talking about how the nurse has to push on your belly to get the placenta out after the baby is born. Is this true? It sounds awful! I told those ladies I'd probably kick the nurse in the face if she tried to push that hard on my tummy :S


----------



## firsttimer1

wow - crowned - they push to get it out?? never heard of that so intrigued by what missy etc say...


----------



## emera35

I have no idea what a medical 3rd stage is like, i think they give you the injection, it makes you contract quite hard, and then they tend to push your stomach and tug on the cord to get the placenta out? Anyway, as i say i think thats how it is...
With the natural 3rd stage it was nothing at all, i just sat there cuddling Roh for 30 minutes, the MW asked a couple of times if i felt like pushing, i said no. She had a feel of my tummy, but not a push, just a feel like when they check the baby in appointments. Then she asked me to try pushing, so i did one little push and it came out. :shrug: It was nothing at all really ;)

Just wanted to add, with the stitches, i couldn't have cared less at the time! I was soo blissed out on all the endorphins from the labour and meeting Roh that it just didn't really figure. The local anesthetic wasn't comfortable, but they gave me gas and air which was lovely! I was talking some total crap at that point apparently! :haha: So i just chugged away on that, felt really elated and drunk and mentally congratulated myself on a job well done whilst staring at OH cuddling Roh. Didn't give a monkeys about being patched up down below! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

My friend who gave birth in October said that the nurses were "punching" her in the stomach to get the placenta out... the thing is, this friend went into birth very uneducated--she purposefully didn't take any classes or anything because she didn't want to know! She just wanted her epidural. Because of that, I think there were a lot of things she didn't have/express an opinion about that she otherwise might have. For instance, she could have told the nurses to be more gentle, but she's so non-assertive that she didn't.

There were a lot of things about her birth that bothered her and she was actually a big motivation for me to educate myself and prepare for a more empowered experience. Plus I'll have my doula there as a bit of a watchdog. 

From various things I've read, if the nurses try to help you deliver the placenta, you can still say, "Ow! Please be more gentle," and they'll usually listen. Whereas if you just sit there feeling victimized and in pain, but don't say anything, they'll just do what they came to do.


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> My friend who gave birth in October said that the nurses were "punching" her in the stomach to get the placenta out...

WTF?!?! :shock: If someone punched me in the stomach after i'd just given birth, blissed out or not i wouldn't say "ow, can you be more gentle please?" I'd sodding punch them back! 
Argh....birth is a natural process, the placenta is designed to come out, its only medical practitioners thinking that everything has to be sorted and cleaned up 5 minutes after the babies head comes out that make things like that happen! Madness i tell you, madness!! :shock:

Edit to add: Citymouse, i'm glad that her experience has allowed you to arm yourself with some knowledge and also help for the process! :hugs: I know you'll be just fine! You might be a mouse, but i can't imagine you taking any crap! :haha:


----------



## Widger

These babies are just hanging on in there. I keep trying to check thinking someone will have had a baby by now but no :)

I've started to get period type cramps which happened last time too. Anyone else?

All I will say citymouse is that you can be as prepared as you want to be, yet when the time comes your mind cam literally switch off for all sorts of reasons. I had midwives grappling my boobs trying to get Daniel to latch on yet it was only afterwards I thought it was a bit much. I was in shock holding my baby and literally couldn't really speak. I had ventouse so was prepped for c-section so felt no tugging or punching. In fact, I remember the doc asking me to push and she was pulling on cord? See, i can barely remember yet was only 20 months ago :haha:

Congrats Mitch on result. Well done
I booked hols today too Loo. Going in July to Portugal and CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, by that point she was very much feeling at the mercy of the people "conducting" the birth. She was really stressed because her doctor was on the phone at one point, between contractions, and she just felt like they weren't taking her seriously. So I can see how she would see it as just part of the "birth machine" that she couldn't object to. Plus she was really tired. She got an epidural immediately so everything was really drawn out. She'd been up for more than 36 hours at that point. 

Like I said, I was immediately inspired by her experience to claim some degree of control over my own birthing! Medical necessities are one thing, but the idea of going in without having any opinions of my own is just unimaginable.

Then again, I find it unimaginable not to have opinions on just about every subject. :rofl: Clearly.

FT, to answer your question, I'm feeling slightly less wicked, but I'm still not the world's happiest camper. At least I hit my work quota for the day.

But I got an email back about this all-day workshop thing I said I'd do this Saturday and had completely forgotten about! I did it last year and loved it but now I'm wondering what on earth I was thinking.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ok, so natural (physiological) 3rd stage is as emera said. Nobody should be fiddling with anything. 

If you haven't had a physiological birth then am managed 3rd stage is recommended (so induction, epidural, forceps etc). In that case, they should give you the injection... FEEL your tummy to check uuuuuuuu are contracting, then they do what's called guarding the uterus as they pull on the cord (basically from the outside they hold your tummy) There shouldn't be any punching or horrible stuff. The only thing I can think of is maybe your friend was bleeding and they were trying to encourage her uterus to contract. To do that you have to rub super hard and it is pretty uncomfortable. (important though)


----------



## citymouse

Widger said:


> All I will say citymouse is that you can be as prepared as you want to be, yet when the time comes your mind cam literally switch off for all sorts of reasons. I had midwives grappling my boobs trying to get Daniel to latch on yet it was only afterwards I thought it was a bit much. I was in shock holding my baby and literally couldn't really speak. I had ventouse so was prepped for c-section so felt no tugging or punching. In fact, I remember the doc asking me to push and pulling on cord? See, i can barely remember yet was only 20 months ago :haha:

I'm totally setting my doula up to be bad cop (since God knows DH would never object to anything). I'm basically going to ask her to be paying attention and expressing all of my many, many opinions should I get too distracted to express them myself. :rofl:


----------



## sandy28

Skadi - keira is doing so amazing, you must be one proud mama

wudluv - thats great that baby is engaging 

loo- pancake yummy

Happy Birthday Nathon Daniel

Joanna-that a cute blanket

great job mitch


----------



## citymouse

Interesting, Missy. It wouldn't surprise me if the nurses had some reason for doing what they were doing, but maybe since she went in without having prepped herself at all, they were just not in the habit of explaining what they were doing or why?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah, to be honest it's pretty horrible to be doing things to people without explaining them or the reasons behind them. I think I am a bit overkill sometimes because I like to explain everything to women, especially in emergencies. But I just think it's so important that people aren't left traumatised by something which I see every day!


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> Interesting, Missy. It wouldn't surprise me if the nurses had some reason for doing what they were doing, but maybe since she went in without having prepped herself at all, they were just not in the habit of explaining what they were doing or why?


I have to say, if there was something urgent, like really emergency urgent, then i'd rather they just got it fixed ASAP than stand and explain it to me first! 

However, City like you have said your friend's experience just illustrates why having some knowledge of what you are going in to can make the experience less frightening and stressful, even if you can't be prepared for everything :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

> I've started to get period type cramps which happened last time too. Anyone else?

me widger.... they are sore :(


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope none of you have a bad experience! 

with my first they were rubbing my tummy really hard to get me to stop bleeding, but that was after the placenta had come out. that was without the epidural. and it was very painful!

with the next 4 i had the epidural and all they did was tug a couple small tugs on the cord after baby came out. it came out on its own really quick. they dont do injections here (that i have ever heard of anyways) to make it come out with epidural or not. they also didnt push on my tummy to make it come out or after that to stop bleeding.

i do know they come in to check your uterus is contracting down and you are not bleeding a few times after the baby is born, like hours after though. i dont remember it hurting with my first 2, but the last 3 it was very uncomfortable


----------



## Widger

City - Doula.... Great idea when you've got lots you want to say, yet poss can't :haha: why didn't I think of that. 

Ft - I still went to 41 weeks with pains last time. I kept thinking it would happen but daniel had other ideas :)


----------



## blessedmomma

glow- i hope your fluid stays ok the rest of this pregnancy! with my last baby (nathon) it was 8cm at 32 weeks and dropped every week from there. by 36 weeks it was just over 3cm, so they induced me at 37 weeks. with this pregnancy it was 7cm at 32 weeks. now it just above 6cm so not dropping as fast, thankfully. i definitely feel like i can feel his every move more and his kicks and pokes seem to hurt so much, but he doesnt move as much as my others did and it was same with nathon.

i drink so much water i feel sick sometimes, but it doesnt seem to help. it was same last time, so i really hope its not placenta probs again!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol missy! i like some things explained to me, but on my 4th birth i had someone who was ridiculous about it. im sure you explain the procedures, which i think is good! this lady seriously was too much. they always ask if you want a mirror to see whats going on down there. im sure this is ideal for some women, but i dont want to see. i need to focus on things and i think its much prettier in my head than what is actually going on down there:haha:

so anyways, this assistant to my dr asked if i wanted a mirror and i said no. she then proceeded to describe my bits to me. if i dont want a mirror, i certainly dont need to know exactly what my parts look like to her :nope: 

i think its good to know what THEY are doing, unless in an emergency like emera said. but that was too much!


----------



## emera35

Missy - reading your last post next to mine it looks a bit like I'm criticising you! :shock: I'm not! I'd rather things were explained to me whenever practically possible, but if it was life or death, then I'd be ok with things explained afterwards. That's what I meant :hugs: 

Blessed I really hope everything is ok for you this time! :hugs: at least you are nearly there now this time. Hope your fluid stays the same! :hugs:

Widger - I thought about a doula too, but decided that OH was good enough last time so I'd go with that again, risky but hey... :haha: oh and I get cramps a lot too :hugs:

Oh also, same as what Blessed said I had my tummy prodded a few times in the hours after labour, to check the uterus was on its way back down, I'd forgotten about that. The afterpains were generally bearble for me, occassionally pretty painful, but overall not too bad.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, gosh, Blessed! I think I would have started shouting, "TMI! TMI!"

Missy, I really like to know what's being done and why. I think that actually makes uncomfortable situations less uncomfortable, because you aren't feeling the fear of the unknown on top of the physical aspect. I'm sure your patients appreciate it! As long as you aren't describing their ladybits in detail. :rofl:



Widger said:


> City - Doula.... Great idea when you've got lots you want to say, yet poss can't :haha: why didn't I think of that.

LOL, my doula friend makes me look like a freaking pussycat. I actually didn't know if DH would want her there because she scares him a little. :haha: But I think he knows that somebody is going to have to be willing to stand up to the nurses and be very clear about our wishes, and that's the absolute last thing he would ever want to have to do.


----------



## emera35

Oh my, Blessed! :haha: I would not want that at all! The MW asked me if I wanted to have a feel as his head was coming out before, I was like "hell no!". I was really surprised I was just thinking, "I'm waay to busy to care what it looks/feels like!" :haha:


----------



## citymouse

You lads are night owls these days! Makes it much more fun to be eight hours behind if you all stay up all night.


----------



## emera35

Haha, City, I'm up because I had a late night nesting session and decided to put my livingroom curtains through the washing machine. :saywhat: I now need to wait until the spin has finished so I can hang them to dry so they won't need flat ironing and I can iron them hung :dohh: what a wally! :haha: I'm considering cleaning the skirting boards in the bathroom whilst I wait...


----------



## citymouse

Yes, I'd call that nesting! :rofl: But please, woman, take it easy! Keep your energy for the day you get to bring your bubba into the world. Then guilt someone ELSE into doing the cleaning for you!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha! I didn't take it like that at all emera. In an emergency I would describe it as it's happening. It's one of the benefits of being a student. I'm often shoved out of the way so I stay up by mums head and talk her through it. (like ok, they're going to rub your belly now, or, your baby is a bit stuck, w are going to move you into some crazy positions to try and free it, etc) but always time appropriate!
Also would not be describing peoples bits to them! Silence is golden in birth sometimes!
I feel so so sick tonight. I actually might be sick. Gross


----------



## emera35

I keep trying to stop myself, but I get weirdly hyper every so often and have to do crazy cleaning! :wacko: Trust me, its very out of character, I'm a total slob normally! :haha: OH is snoring very very loudly anyway, so I doubt sleep would be possible! He is working the layte shift tomorrow so I get to lounge about in bed for the morning, lovely! :dance:


----------



## citymouse

Sorry you're not feeling well, Missy. :hugs: 

Emera, I know what you mean... I'm not the world's tidiest person in general, but when I get in a cleaning/organizing jag, I'm like a crazy person. That's one of the most frustrating things about being this far along... if I were just a little smaller and more mobile, I could get everything done myself instead of having to beg DH to help me carry stuff around.


----------



## emera35

Aww Missy, sorry you feel sick, that's no fun :( I had acid reflux soo badly the other night it was actually in my mouth, though i would full on be sick! :sick: Its so yucky!
I'm having some student MW's at my birth, although i said they have to save me some biscuits! :haha: There is a brand new student who is always with my MW, she's really sweet, and looks a bit frightened alot of the time, bless her ;) I'm glad to have them there though as like you said they can spend more time talking to you. Plus i'm a little nervous if i go as fast as last time, they are no way going to have the 2nd MW here for delivery, so having a student sort of eases my mind a bit as there will technically already be 2 of them here :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I know what you mean. I feel like I'm constantly saying to my oh "can you veet the hoover up/down stairs?" Or, "can you pick up that off the floor?" "take the cat litter out"

I've done a list of jobs for him to do when I go into labour, including change the bedding on our bed, fill the pool, etc etc. bossy!


----------



## emera35

City, i'm the same, OH went ballistic when he saw me climbing on furniture to take the curtains down! :blush: I just have like a momentary lapse of common sense sometimes when i forget how giant i am, and that i really shouldn't be balancing on the arm of the sofa unhooking curtains :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Missy i like your style! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ohh, I wonder if I know her, I have a couple of friends who are first year bristol students. I would life a student at my birth, imagine being sometimes first catch/witness. I will remember mine forever. My first witness was a lovely home birth and the mum sent me a lush card with a really personal message and s bottle of wine! 

Yes I think it's reflux I've got. I'm nibbling gabiscon while oh plays on the playstation


----------



## citymouse

I imagine having student midwives would be heavenly... "You can rub my back and you can massage my feet..."


----------



## MissyBlaze

I hate my phone... Touch screen is rubbish. Why would I need oh to veet the hoover? Ha!


----------



## emera35

Missy, her name is Vicky, she has blonde hair, thats all i know about her really :haha: It wuld be really nice for it to be someone's first experience. However i know when they came over here for my home visit, they were off to a homebirth after, in a caravan apparently, of all places :haha: Bet that got cosy!


----------



## citymouse

MissyBlaze said:


> I hate my phone... Touch screen is rubbish. Why would I need oh to veet the hoover? Ha!

I just figured that was some British term. :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wow! That is exciting... I've only been to a couple of home births but they were ace. Sometimes they have to witness some before they can deliver so you could possibly be her first catch. or just a very memorable lovely day!


----------



## MissyBlaze

citymouse said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> I hate my phone... Touch screen is rubbish. Why would I need oh to veet the hoover? Ha!
> 
> I just figured that was some British term. :rofl:Click to expand...

It is! It's that hair removal cream! Is it called nair there? I meant carry!


----------



## emera35

Aww, just found this picture of Roh from when he would have been 38 weeks gestation! This is what our babies look like!!

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/15000_10150189435210201_684485200_1.jpg


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> I hate my phone... Touch screen is rubbish. Why would I need oh to veet the hoover? Ha!
> 
> I just figured that was some British term. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> It is! It's that hair removal cream! Is it called nair there? I meant carry!Click to expand...

:rofl: I thought it was some local slang! :dohh:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh em actual geeeeeeeee! He is gorgeous! I am so excited! One of them, in my tummy. (yikes, he's massive)


----------



## emera35

Naah, he's teeny! He weighed about 6lb ish there :) Hmm, i'll find one with me in so you can see....

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/28332_394210586695_591891695_474141.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Awww, he's soooo adorable! And you look lovely!

Missy, you're going to have the rest of us veeting stuff around our houses.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yes... I might veet the oven tomorrow (it can't make it any grosser)


----------



## citymouse

I have a question... I bought curtains for my office and now I need to make white muslin "liners" to go behind them (so I have privacy even if the curtains are open). I have a cut and washed piece of muslin that, if I cut it in half, would be just about the exact size of the window--so it wouldn't have any drape to it, it would just fit (obviously it would drape if it were pushed open). 

Is that weird? Do I need to cut and wash another piece and just make them a normal curtain width so they have a little slack?


----------



## emera35

He was still wearing the premmie clothes then, so yeah little, they are a good 3 inches smaller than the newborn size! I feel the same though, can't believe one of those is in my tummy!!! :shock:


----------



## emera35

City, will it bug you to look at if they don't drape when they are closed? If it will i'd say go bigger, if it won't then it will be fine! ;)


I think there is something up with my washing machine..... its making bad sounds! :(


----------



## citymouse

I'm not sure. I think there's a chance that the very plain look might be kind of clean and nice, especially in a room as packed with stuff as my sewing room. 

What I really don't want to do is spend the time making one and then discover I hate it. :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Agreed City, that's about the most annoying thing in the world! Personally i think flat panels will look simple and clean, like you said, so i think i'd like it! And if the curtains themselves have a drape to them when they are drawn back, then you'll still have the effect.
Hmm, also flat panels should let in more natural light than if there is more material, which is a good thing in a workroom, no?


----------



## emera35

Right, my washing machine is done, time to hang up my stupid (but clean!) curtains and get some sleep. Nighty night! :sleep:


----------



## blessedmomma

ah i would love to have a doula or midwife with me this time! we cant afford it and insurance doesnt cover it which sucks. without Dh there to stand my ground i dont know how things will go. Dh is usually my bad cop, and the reason why i dont need a birth plan. it works out really well that i have beat all my requests into his head and he stands up for me for them all, knowing i will take one of his limbs off if he forgets and beat him with it when we get home. im nervous that without someone there i will get run over. its a lot to throw a fit about what you want while in labor at the same time. im gonna try to pray my way through labor this time too, so not getting the epidural hopefully. that will make it even harder i think.

missy- i actually remember and appreciate the ones who are up by my head explaining things so much more. :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, I wonder if there are any doulas in training who might be willing to work with you? I'd think a mom on #6 would have as much to offer as she would receive!

Edit: good night, Emera!


----------



## newfielady

I didn't even realize it was pancake day until I read all your comments about pancakes. :dohh: I don't really like pancakes so I guess that's why. :rofl:

I have to tell you a funny story. I was at the drug store and a couple of the employees (that I know very well) were teasing me about "how fat" I was getting. We were going on and on and getting a real laugh out of it. Then this old man walked by us and heard them ask me what I was eating to get so big and he was shocked. He patted me on the shoulder and said, "They're just teasing you my love, your not a big girl". I was laughing to hard to correct him but the employees has the sense to tell him they were just teasing me as I was 8 months pregnant. He was like Oh, and just walked away. Just think what that man must've thought. :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks mouse- i think i may look into that! :flower:


----------



## Skadi

lol newfie that is pretty funny.

I am so frustrated right now. I realised that EI is only giving me a full year even though the social worker at the hospital got me a Doctors letter stating my daughter was born premature and that she would have a very lengthy hospital stay. She told me if I submitted that to Service Canada with my EI claim that they would extend my benefit period by the length of her hospital stay. I even found this: https://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/tb_864/mpbg-gpmpp01-eng.asp Which says the same thing.



> _If the baby is born prematurely or with a condition that requires hospitalization, this 17-week maximum can be extended by the period of the child's hospitalization up to a maximum of 52 weeks after the week of the actual date of confinement._

So I called Service Canada through their EI contact number and waited 30 minutes to get through to a guy that told me they can't do that. That I would have to get a Drs note saying that I couldn't work. UM HELLO! My daughter is in the hospital and I have to be there constantly to care for her! How am I supposed to work? I think I am going to go into the Service Canada office here and see what is going on. I didn't think it would be this hard. I overheard another girl in the NICU who has only been there for 2 weeks and will be done there in the net week or two talking about how she got hers extended. I wanted to ask her what she did to get it but I didn't want to be rude because of listening in to her conversation. I just don't know what to do. :/


----------



## citymouse

Grr, Skadi, sorry they're giving you the runaround. At least it seems sort-outable if that other girl got hers taken care of. :hugs: But probably not what you need right now!

Newfie, that's so funny. Poor old man!


----------



## wondertwins

Wow. It's been a chatty evening! 

Regarding the placenta delivery: during labor with DS, I was given pitocin because my contractions had been so unproductive for so long despite my waters having broken the day before. Anyway, after DS was born, they turned the pitocin way down, but it was still connected to encourage delivery of the placenta/shrinking of my uterus. After a short time I felt the urge to push again, and the placenta came out without any crazy things being done to my tummy!!! I agree with Emera and would have flipped out if someone had punched my stomach! Neither that nor the stitches hurt at all, and I had no epidural or drugs. Instead, I was so exhausted and delirious about how amazing I was. :haha: (Giving birth was a seriously empowering "I am woman; hear me roar" type of moment so I was feeling pretty mighty.)

Craftymose- I tend to like my curtain liners to have less drape to them because I like the clean, crisp look.

Skadi- good luck getting that all sorted! When dealing with red tape, sometimes the best solution is to call back and get a new person on the phone.

Newfie- awwwwwww. It's nice to hear a story about a stranger who was actually sensitive about a pregnant woman's feelings.

Regarding doulas: I know this is going to sound nuts, but after spending two weeks in the hospital, my doctor has become my biggest advocate so he's like a mini doula when it comes to the way the nurses handle my care. Seriously, he's hilarious and rather demanding on my behalf. I adore him. 

Anyway... I'm off to bed. Hopefully. Sleep well everyone. :sleep:


----------



## Skadi

WT - Aww it's great you have such a good Dr to watch out for you!


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning laddies :thumbup:

Been up for an hour or so as just couldn't drop off after my last nocturnal trip to the loo!!! :wacko: Also have had a very dodgy tummy this morning and totally freaked out by my green poo!!!! Sorry TMI, I know!!! :blush::blush: this however links with my iron tablets and I've got my assessment at hospital this morning to see if my iron levels have improved enough to be considered 'low risk'. I'm really not sure they have as still feel 'peaky' 9esp. after the above incident!)...ah well. 

My friend who had a baby boy at Christmas is coming over for a cuppa after my appt so hoping to get lots of snuggles :happydance::happydance:

Back is very sore today - think it may have been washing the front door yesterday :dohh: Hubby has made me promise I cut down today after finding me up the step ladder at 9.30pm last night cleaning the bathroom ceiling...:haha:

Have smashing days xxx

I will catch up properly tomorrow - I have no plans at the moment...YAY!!


----------



## emera35

Nicnak hope your assessment goes well! :hugs:

Gaah its a good job Roh is so darn cute or I'd strangle him for jumping on me at 6am! Managed to get him to go back to bed until 7am though, so that's a victory :)


----------



## loolindley

MORNING LADS!!!!!!

Right. Straight to business...

So the placenta/3rd stage. I ideally would like to delay the cord cutting for 10-15 minutes. I take it this means that I do NOT want the injection that helps the placenta come out quickly? Or will they give me the injection just after they cut the cord? They way they described it at antenatal classes was that the Mum often wont know that the injection has been given :shock: I'm confused :wacko: Is anyone else going for a natual 3rd stage? (Apart from Emera, obviously)

Widger - we are all staying put because no one wants to be a February fritata!!!!! I'm not having period cramps, but the shooting pains into my foof are getting stronger. I had them most of yesterday. I assume this is the baby engaging :shrug: Hooray for holidays!!!!!!!! I really can't wait to take my little one away!!!

Rashy - if you are paying for a doula, then damn straight you should get things the way you want them!!!! I would TOTALLY be making them be bad cop!!! Also, don't forget that if you ever had to wash the piece of muslin it could shrink and not fit the window anymore...

Kicnak - good luck at the appointment. I really hope your iron levels have sorted themselves out :hugs:

PHEW!! -wowza lads - you were chatty last night! I'm starting to get a bit concerned about writing my birth plan (I'm doing it with the midwife on Friday). I know i'm going to talk about delayed cord cutting and she will possibly pull a face and just tell me to go with the flow (which is what she told me last time). I think I need to borrow Rashy's Doula to take with me as my OH is RUBBISH at voicing an opinion. BAH. :brat:

Aqua natal this morning!! I have bought a brand new cossie (Mataland have started doing a range of 3, and it was only £12!), and i look like a whale in it, but I'm hoping to slip from the changing room into the pool quickly!

This afternoon I am visiting my Grans who I have not seen since they found out I was pregnant. They were both really rude and uninterested about my baby because Al and I weren't married. One of my Grans is OBSESSED with weight, and I swear if she dares say anything about how fat I look I will not be happy. Oh well, got to be done. 

Off to Ashton tonight to go to the pictures if I'm not a zombie by then!

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## loolindley

Eesh. Essay! Sorry :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all......been awake for a while just having my morning cuppa in bed and reading a baby book.....confusing myself over feeding 'schedules' and amounts and naps etc...have to get a spreadsheet sorted:wacko: (i am semi-joking)

Nicnak - hope hospital appt goes well and slow down...thereis some very randomnesting going on the extreme on here:haha:

Emera - read all of this mornings early morning posts...hope your curtains are ok and you avoided creasing.....:haha:funny

Today i am still 'working' suppose i best do something productive but really cannot be bothered....

Edit- morning loo....my midwife (horrible one though) was also very dismissive of my cord cutting delay (about 10 mins but also state til stopped pulsating and turned white)...i said i was happy to take the injectionafter that is placenta hasnt passed. She turned to student mw and said thats not the way they usually do it at frimley...they just get the cord cut etc etc......i dont care what they USUALLY do...you lot asked for a birth plan so you get one!!!!


----------



## loolindley

HAPPY NEW FRUITING DAY FT!!!!!!! YOU'RE A WATERMELON!! :cake::cake::cake:

Gaaaahhhhh-I know someone else newfruits today, but cant remember who. You will have to wait for your cake until later :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

mitchnorm said:


> Edit- morning loo....my midwife (horrible one though) was also very dismissive of my cord cutting delay (about 10 mins but also state til stopped pulsating and turned white)...i said i was happy to take the injectionafter that is placenta hasnt passed. She turned to student mw and said thats not the way they usually do it at frimley...they just get the cord cut etc etc......i dont care what they USUALLY do...you lot asked for a birth plan so you get one!!!!

Eessshhhh. I remember in antenatal they were talking about the injection and _everyone_ came to the conclusion of 'just get it out' :shock: Then when I saw the midwife 4 weeks ago and she said about writing a birthplan when I saw her next but then said "it's just easier to write go with the flow".

Think there maybe tears on Friday...


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> HAPPY NEW FRUITING DAY FT!!!!!!! YOU'RE A WATERMELON!! :cake::cake::cake:
> 
> Gaaaahhhhh-I know someone else newfruits today, but cant remember who. You will have to wait for your cake until later :rofl:

I think its her and Lozza that share a new fruiting day :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh today i think i will decide on which baby clothes etc are coming to hospital with me and get them in the hospital bag. Have been putting it off as i am sooooo indecisive and cant choose a goijg home outfit....you know.what she will probably just come home in a normal babygro:haha:


----------



## loolindley

Lozza - have some cake!!! HAPPY NEWFRUITING DAY!!!!! :cake::cake::cake:

I know exactly which vest my little one will be coming home in!!!! (thanks to my SS!!!) Is anyone taking more than one size of babygro? With my toddler sized baby, I'm not sure there is much point in taking newborn sized, but dont want to just take 0-3 and they be too big?


----------



## MsCrow

Hey ladies

Loo, I'll be asking for a natural third stage. It means that I don't want an injection and if I manage to give birth in the pool, will get out and deliver the placenta whilst the baby and I are just chilling. I'm in no rush and MrC knows to tell the MW's not to be either, unless my health is in danger.

It might be easier at our hospital though as they do skin-to-skin as standard.

Congratulations Mitch on your good grades :) Going back to education can be daunting but you seem to have taken to it with gusto.

No lent in this house, not a chance.

Back from visiting family. It broke my heart to leave my parents, especially my dad. I spent most of yesterday travelling back and at meetings on the verge of tears. I'm trying to have a quiet few days working on the PhD amendments whilst we await his test results which will determine the next few months.


----------



## loolindley

MsC :hug: Will be thinking lots of positive thoughts for you and your family. xx


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW FRUITING DAY FT!!!!!!! YOU'RE A WATERMELON!! :cake::cake::cake:
> 
> Gaaaahhhhh-I know someone else newfruits today, but cant remember who. You will have to wait for your cake until later :rofl:
> 
> I think its her and Lozza that share a new fruiting day :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

It is! :cake: :cake:please Loo! A bit sad to have newfruited for the last time, i'll have to find some other use in life for my favourite word.

Well it was a chatty evening, and for once not about food or farting!:haha: And on the one night I actually fell asleeep before midnight:happydance:

Mitch - i know you've not got an iphone, but there all sorts of apps that track feeding etc which you can probably get on android too. I only know this because someone I know has an ipad and when i visited her husband was busy recording feeds and nappy changes on there! Bit too organised for me (as i'd forget to update it) but a good idea.

Loo - I wouldn't worry about looking like a whale - when i looked through the glass at the antenatal class near me (before they cancelled it:growlmad:) all the women looked like whales, its part of being 8 months pregnant. Admittedly i was only 5 months at the time so they all looked enormous!:haha:

I did jot a birth plan down, it's only half a page. I'm happy to have the injection if they think i need it and haven't really thought too much about the delayed clamping. DH is a bit squeamish so might get it cut sooner so he doesn't have to think about it (and he doesn't want to be the one that cuts it:nope:)

I thought about some things that needed cleaning/sorting :dishes:yesterday but haven't quite progressed the nesting instinct as far as actually doing them. Thinking is a start though right?:shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mscrow- good luck for your dads test results :hugs: and take it easy yourself

Loo- i am taking a 2-3of newborn up to 7.5lbs vests and babygros and a 2-3 of up to 9lb ones of each too....hopefully that will cover it:wacko:. I have a lovely babygro.outfit thingy (not really sleepsuit) that is up to 9lbs too....so going to take that for coming home i guess. If she is smaller it will be home in sleepsuit...no worries. Not like she will have all her fans gathered outside to welcome her home:haha:

Oh also got a couple of hats, mittens, a cardie and couple of blankets. Have a thinnersnowsuit thingy which i may pack just in case its cold


----------



## mitchnorm

Exactly lozza....hit the nail on the head there....i am thinking about nesting stuff and things i could be doing.....but not ACTUALLY doing them....they do say its the thought that counts:haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

At the end of the day your birth plan is YOUR birth plan. Your antenatal midwife can roll her eyes all she likes but she probably won't be doing your delivery so you can roll your eyes back at her and discuss it with the midwife who does the delivery. 

I'm going to have a normal 3rd stage (as long as everything is normal). I'm planning on not having the injection at all. 

Happy new fruit FT and Lozzyplops! How exciting!


----------



## lozza1uk

MsCrow -:hugs: Will keep everything crossed for good test results :hugs:

I can't remember what i've packed for the baby, think it's 3 vests & 3 sleepsuits all in plain white plus a couple of hats. I think I put in 2 newborn and 1 0-3 just in case its huge. I might pack my SS sleepsuit too for coming home! If it's too big I can just fold the ends over i'm sure. It's only a 7 minute journey though and not like anyone's going to be here to greet us (unless we stay in longer than expected). I need to remember to chuck a blanket in for the car journey (will put it in the car seat I think)


----------



## mitchnorm

I am mightily fed up....i just want my baby to be here now:cry:

Going around to one of the nct ladies houses for coffee tomorrow......and 3 out of the 4 of them have their babies :cry:....gonna feel left out...hope i am not too overwhelmed:haha:

Mine is going to be late ...i just know it


----------



## wouldluvabub

Mitch- I am fed up too!! I am terrible with surprises and sitting here tonight with hubby watching my belly move I said I can't believe that's him.. That's who we're waiting for.. His so close but we still have to wait.. I feel like someone's wrapped up a big beautiful gift and sat it in front of me and said don't open it till I say!! It's just not fair!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I feel the same, mitch. No signs at all. It's depressing. Especially when I'd thought I was going to have it at 31 weeks!


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING LADS!*

wow youve been chatty. have you all given up sleep for lent???!!! No way i can catch up properly, but thankfuly it looks like an awful lot of talk about... curtains??!!! :rofl:

*Loo - *enjoy your swim class. Also i remember you telling us about your grandma... just breath and rise above it. If she starts moaning - cut her off. Make tea or something. You are pregnant and you look lovely :hugs:

*Mitch / Loo* - i cant believe me and lozza are a watermelon :dance: its the first thing i thought when woke up as it suuuuccchhh a big milestone :dance: thanks lads :)

*Loo again heehee - *ive only packed newborn clothes, BUT i may put in one 0-3 sleeper suit just in case :shrug: In fact this is what im bringing:

3 x newborn vests
3 x newborn sleep suit things
2 x hat
1 x mitts
1 x cardigan
2 x blankets
plus will put in 1 x 0-3 sleeper suit just in case

Loo - my mum was told throughout her pregnancy that i would be a very big baby (based on scan and stomach etc - plus remember my dad was 13lbs) ... and yet i came out at 7lb... so you still may NOT have a toddler baby you know....! x

*Cleaning*
I keep WANTING to clean but i want to realllllyyyyyyy clean and i just dont see the point until March 2nd. My parents are staying with us on march 3rd for my birthday meal and i know if i clean now it will be a mess again by then. So if i DO have any nesting instinct (which i dont think i do) - its on hold!
*
BABY FEEDING*
Wow. you are all making me feel under prepared.... are you all doing some sort of feeding schedule thingy plan? I was just planning to feed on demand at first and keep a note of times in a little note book. Will implement some sort of plan at some point (maybe).. but not at first...... or should i. Mmmmm. :wacko:


----------



## littleANDlost

Hi Ladies!

Firstly me and little poppet are fine, I'm sorry I've been away for a while and I'm sure i worried you all.

I've been officially diagnosed with bipolar and have spent the last few weeks either sleeping or crying or a bit of both. Seems my postnatal depression hit in a little bit early.

Though I;m still horribly weepy (i cried for 4 hours last night as i couldn't reach to do the washing up properly) and not always quite in the right state of mind i'm medicated again and have friends and family looking out for me (when i let them) 
The main thing that kicks off my depression is me hiding away and blocking out everyone which is what i've been doing with you ladies and I'm sorry. I;m terrified as to how i will be when the baby is born and I;m hoping that having her will change everything but i have a feeling it's going to make it worse, we're going to see what happens and take it all day by day. 

i will stop bringing everyone down now. i hope everyone else is doing ok, i;ve read back a bit and can see that there;s been some cramps and pains which is lovely to hear, I'm secretly glad i've not missed any babies though.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ft, if you are planning on bf the best thing is to feed on demand, otherwise you'll get in a tizz! Not sure about formula so much, but I'd guess for a newborn, the same. Or u will just have to listen to screaming!


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - It's so lovely to have you back!:happydance: We've all been thinking about you (in fact I even googled Southampton baby announcements last week just in case!). Sorry to hear you've had a tough time. Hope things get better for you and we're always here for you:hugs::hugs::hugs:

FT - i'm not doing any sort of feeding schedule, just feeding on demand. I think if you're FF you might need to be more organised which is maybe why Mitch is planning ahead (and hooray for us being watermelons!:happydance:)

I'm quite happy to wait until 14th to have this baby. But then I can leave Christmas presents under the tree until the evening!:coffee: DH is pretty impatient for him/her to make an appearance though. My mum's just told me she's got the car being serviced on 5th March and a hospital appointment on 7th so it can't appear before then!


----------



## MsCrow

L&L, really good to hear from you but I'm sorry you've been having such a rough time :-( I wanted to reassure you in some way about what is coming. Having a baby won't flick a switch in your brain and change things for the better, it just won't....sorry...but it won't make things worse either. You will still be you and you have the ability to cope very well. I totally hear you on the depression and closing off. I do that too and, whilst I won't go into the details of last week, I hit rock bottom. It wasn't pretty, it was disturbingly dangerous and I scared the shit out of myself for me, and the baby. 

I'm posting this because I have faith something my midwife said to me and I think it can apply to you. She said, knowing my full history 'I think having a baby will be the making of you. But, the more you worry, and expect PND, the more likely it will happen'. 

Have faith in yourself, you are self aware L&L and that is great, you know the warning signs and have you people looking out for you. Don't be afraid to ask for extra help, like Home Start, for some companionship outside the usual friends and family dynamics. Most of all, bipolar isn't something that will mean you are less able to cope. Life might not be totally straight forward, but you will be ok. 

My best friend was diagnosed first with bipolar and later with dissociative identity disorder. I personally don't know a better mother or two more amazing teenagers than hers.


----------



## firsttimer1

*L&L -* its soooo good to hear from you hun :hugs: im glad u have your friends and family around you - LET them help you as you can totally get through this with them and their support. We are always here and you are NOT bringing us all down by talking to us... thats exactly what we are here for Non biased, good virtual ears for you to rejoice/moan/cry/cheer with :) We all do it. Infact *rashy* had a wickedly hormonal day yesterday.... i dont like to stir things, but i think she mentioned slapping someone!!! OK ok im joking - she did but joking of course ;) I for one am just glad that you and LO are ok as we were worried xxx so depend on us as much or as little as you like hun. And dont second guess how you are going to feel tomorrow - let alone when LO is here... take it all hour by hour :hugs:

*Lozza -* you can leave christmas presents alone? OMG. i shake mine about a week before christmas day and guess what they are... sometimes... i er... rip the paper a little! :blush: Its a wonder im team :yellow: so proud of myself! :smug:


----------



## mitchnorm

LandL - so sorry to hear you are going through a rough time but please dont apologise for coming on here and ranting, venting or 'bringing us down'.....thats what we are all here for....to share both the highs and lows :hugs::hugs:

And :hugs:for MsCrow last week - I know you were having a rough time too.

Regards feeding - I am planning to demand feed initially and then see what happens....but with FF (think you can with BF to a certain extent too) I am going to try to work around some rough routines after the first few weeks have past. The thing with FF is that you know exactly how much milk baby if getting and can adjust amounts different times per day to encourage sleeping through night. I am sure this is all possible with BF but I am reading more about FF right now. I plan to note down what milk baby gets and just see how it goes first off.

Glad I am not the only one fed up.....so I thought I would cheer myself up (yeah right!!!! probably not best idea) with some whale......ooops sorry.....bump shots....

Stand back ladies here they are......(think I have dropped a little but not certain)....
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120222-00069.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mitchnorm

Only uploaded one.

Here is another week 37 and and second one is Week 34 for comparision
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120222-00068.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120201-00063.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - it definitely looks lower this week!


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> Mitch - it definitely looks lower this week!

Yeah looking at them side by side....I think it has definately dropped:happydance:...happy about that means baby should get away from my damn ribs grrrr


----------



## littleANDlost

thank you guys!!

Normally i'm quite good at masking how i feel so will try to be as honest as possible and having you guys here to do that with sounds good to me.

Mitch you have definitely dropped my bump is still way under my boobs and up right, she's no where near ready to come out yet. 

I hadn't really planned on making feeding schedules and was just going to feed when babies wants it, I;m really considering not BF at all though at the moment. Having something that only i can do and that no one else can help with seems quite daunting, atleast with FF if everything gets to much i can take myself away from the situation for a afternoon or night (id rather not cope at my aunts or something away from the baby than break down at home with baby around and my poor OH having to deal with us both lol) and OH can take over. With BF am i right in thinking your not meant to express and use a bottle for at least 6 weeks and baby may not then go back to the breast? I guess i could express and bottle feed and make sure theres always bottles in the fridge.


----------



## firsttimer1

gorgeous bump mitch! 

TBH unless the bump drops drastically, im rubbish at noticing - even with my own. As obv the bump gets bigger and changes anyway. But it LOOKS like uve dropped a little??

with my own bump - i dont think it looks like its dropped AT ALL.... but im sure digs engaged a little bit this week, because it just ''feels'' different in there :shrug:

I need to take a week 37 photo but it just depresses me now. lol.


----------



## newfielady

Mitch- that pic is the right way up. :shock: :rofl: Look's lovely :thumbup:
L&L- sure is great to hear from you. Like the other ladies said, don't worry about bringing us down, we're here for better or worse. :winkwink: I know it seems bad in the beginning but don't let something like bipolar stop you from living and being yourself. Most of the women in my family are bipolar. I suspect myself to have a depression issue but I never let it get me down. :D. Know that we are _always_ here for you. :hugs:
ft- Sleep, what sleep. And I'm such a good Christian girl, I don't even remember when Lent begins or how it works. :rofl: As my MIL tells me, I'm going to Hell. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Having something that only i can do and that no one else can help with seems quite daunting,

*L&L -* i couldnt agree more hun. This point above freaks me out a little too! x My mw said its best not to express for first 6 weeks so body find rhythm - but she puts no faith at all in the whole ''nipple confusion thing'' and said that from her experience with mums, babies are quite happy to drink from both mum and bottle :shrug: so im not going to let that theory put me off. If i cant express now and then so that i can have a drink and a break (sorry if that sounds bad) then i would go MAD. also, DH wants to feed baby xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

LandL - they say ideally you should exclusively BF and not express for the first 6 weeks....but I have spotted loads of posts up on BnB from girls who have combined the two in order to increase their production and supplement babies intake....plus for OH to share the responsibility or when out and about. I think if baby takes to BF in first week or so you should be fine to combine. Some girls and friends that I have spoken to have even combi fed a mixture of BF and FF.....

I would suggest if BF is the way you want to go - give it a go and see how it pans out. The whole nipple / bottle confusion is a bit of a myth I think (to a certain extent) and some of the teats on bottles are designed to be more breast like


----------



## emera35

Mitch nice bump, is it weird I sort of miss the sideways ones? :haha: I'd say you have dropped slightly though!

L+L so good to hear from you! :hugs: I'm so sorry you are having a tough time of it. It must be very difficult for you. :hugs: I hope the medication is helping for now. As MsC says, the baby won't really change things, except to bring something beautiful and complicated into your life, but that doesn't mean you can't and won't cope. Just allow yourself to feel the love from those who care about you, allow yourself to have the support you need, and ask for help as soon as you need it. Also, feel free to moan, rant, cry, wail, cheer, and bounce up and down at us lot! :hugs: xxx

Feeding schedules, eek, really? I don't really know how formula feeding works after the first demand phase, but I think a schedule is useful. I do lnow with BF its pretty pointless. Rule of thumb is every 3 hours to start with and then once you know baby s gaining weight well with that, see what happens and go with it. They do tend to set themselves into a little routine after a while, although somedays they seem to forget about it! :haha: think its a bit different for us though, as we already have quite a set routine with Roh so bumpy is just going to have to come along for the ride!

Speaking of which got to sort Roh, back soon xx


----------



## emera35

Re expressing for bottle feeds whilst BF. I started doing it for Roh once a day when he was 3 weeks old. I wanted to make sure he'd take a bottle. It worked fine. I felt like we both knew what we were doing with BF by then and it gave me 4 hours off each evening whilst OH fed Roh, lovely :)


----------



## littleANDlost

i think i;m just going to see how it goes, i had a falling out with MIL last week about it all though, she came down for the weekend to 'help out' and went on and on about how i shouldn't give up on BF if it's hard and how it;s sooo much better for the baby bla bla bla. really trying to guilt trip me about it all and i just flipped and went and stayed with my aunt as i told her i couldn't stay under the same roof as her. I was FF as was my whole family. I would love to be able to BF but with everything else i want to try to make everything as simply and run as smoothly as possible. FF would make it so much easier to get help from my family when it comes to looking after LO and in the long run that would be better for her than me struggerling by myself to BF and completely going nuts.


----------



## mitchnorm

L&L - you have to do what is right for you.....in terms of what I choose to do...I will BF in hospital I think (just to say I have tried) but for several reasons I feel FF is the way I will go. I am not broadcasting that fact...it is no one elses business (I was also FF ) I noticed you said that you would love to BF.....then please do give it a try and if it doesnt work out for you, at least you gave it a go. You will know when baby arrives what is best for you and her....:hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

I;m going to prepare myself for both and just see how it goes.If anything my MIL has made me wont to BF less as i will feel like i've failed if i can't do it. I;m not going to let her get to me though. 
and why oh why do men always think the sun shines out of there mothers backsides and that they can do know wrong? lol


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - i would always expect mums and MILs to know better than to inflict and force their strong views on to other mums, as they should know how it feels.... but it seems thats sometimes not the case :nope:

whether you BF of FF you and you baby will be happy and healthy - and will have one of the strongest natural bonds that mother nature makes. 

Being made to feel guilty is totally crap.... tell her its not up for discussion again! :grr:


----------



## firsttimer1

and tell your OH that u love his mum, but like all of us mere human beings... mums can sometimes be WRONG. lol :hugs:

*EDIT: lozza *- when i posted this my ticker when from 92% to 93% :happydance: whoohooooo xxx cant wait till we get to do 10,9,8,7..... :dance:


----------



## emera35

L&L there is definitely no need for you to put undue pressure on yourself about how you feed your baby, and its certainly not anyone else's place to do it either!?!? You're MIL needs to back off with the "aggressive support" :growlmad: From personal experience, i'd say what i always do. If you are undecided about how you want to feed your baby, give BF a try, you might like it and find it a breeze, and a comforting experience. 
Some women find it very empowering that they are single-handedly helping their babies to grow, some women find it a stressful distressing and painful grind :shrug: Most i think somewhere in the middle! I definitely had days when i was sat BF Roh and all i wanted to do was dump him on the floor and run away because it was making me stir-crazy and trapped to feel so totally needed! I had other days when he'd want a feed, and it would make me cry because it was such a lovely personal experience and i felt like i was doing something really worthwhile feeding him. 
I guess my point is, if you don't try it on for size, you'll never know if it fits. If you love it, great! If you hate it, well, that's simple and easy and you formula feed and your baby ends up happy and healthy just the same, and you don't go through unnecessary stress! :hugs:


----------



## waula

Mitch - great bumpage my dear...and looks quite a lot lower to me...do you feel any different "down there"???! Mine's meant to be a bit engaged and i don't feel any different yet...

L&L: so lovely to have you back...sorry to hear you've had a rough time - I echo the other lads - we're always here for you - irrespective of good times or bad...

Feeding schedules????!! :ignore: :haha: hmmm...maybe need to pack my bag first :dohh:!!!

Hope the aquanatal was good Loo (? - sorry if it wasn't, baby brain) I went to aquanatal this morning and the bloody midwife didn't turn up :growlmad: so i pottered up and down and did more flipping lengths. bored. wanted to wiggle around to back-to-back abba soundtrack from last week!!! :haha: i feel like i'm being judged :haha:

got my best friend coming over today for lunch with her 12 week old boy - she's driving up from Kent and I can't wait to see them...:happydance: and a very good excuse for more pancakes!!!! :thumbup: then its off to NCT coffee afternoon for me...Mitch i'm the other way round in my group - i'm the 2nd one due out of 8 couples so am hoping i even make it to these coffee afternoons in the next few weeks :wacko: 

right, off to put the open chicken and pepper puff pastry pie in the oven for lunch!!!! yum. xxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - A girl in my antenatal group said she gave her LO a bottle at 8 days, because she'd booked Cirque Du Soleil tickets before finding out she was pregnant and was determined to go!! She said it was fine and caused no confusion, plus her mum's a neonatal nurse and had said it would be alright. From memory your MIL lives miles away from you so don't let her influence you, its not like she'll be round every day. I was also FF and suffer no ill effects from it! My friend was BF and is allergic to cats, dogs, and always seems to have a cold!

My DH isn't too bad quoting his mum, but if I moan says how she managed to bring up 3 kids with very little help from his Dad (who's pretty useless), and she was only 19 so I should be fine. Quite infuriating at times, he needs to realise everyone's different!


----------



## waula

emera :flower:... you officially win the prize for the best advice ever. i may need you to relocate to my sitting room come march 12th...for about 3 months. is that ok??! yeah yeah bring Roh and LO. xxx


----------



## emera35

littleANDlost said:


> and why oh why do men always think the sun shines out of there mothers backsides and that they can do know wrong? lol

Annoying, granted, but seeing as i have a son, is it wrong that i quite like that they think that? :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> *EDIT: lozza *- when i posted this my ticker when from 92% to 93% :happydance: whoohooooo xxx cant wait till we get to do 10,9,8,7..... :dance:

:yipee::headspin::wohoo::ignore:


----------



## emera35

waula said:


> emera :flower:... you officially win the prize for the best advice ever. i may need you to relocate to my sitting room come march 12th...for about 3 months. is that ok??! yeah yeah bring Roh and LO. xxx

Ah, that's flattering, i think i just want to share my experience in the hope it might help someone, somehow :shrug: Hopefully you can all take from it what you want, it won't all be "right" but then nothing ever is i think! ;) I was a bit clueless when i had Roh (i read lots of books....yeah right!! :rofl:) so i guess i would have liked to have someone to give me more (useful) advice at the time...

Waula....how much cake will there be if i come?!? :munch:


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula - right lady....I am now assuming the role of the 'hospital bag police' - how long have you been 'talking' about packing that thing :haha: Get it done lady!!! Definately think bump has dropped....I am getting more stabbing pains lower down and last night baby digging around right towards my butt :haha: Lovely....so i can feel everything is a little lower...but ribs still hurt....maybe she is stretching out as she drops hmmmmm:wacko:

EDIT - Emera - sod the cake.....she is the pie queen.....they sound fabulous!!!! I am getting me that book for sure


----------



## littleANDlost

but emera you would never be a nasty MIL to his partner so it's fine for him to think that way.

I have a feeling that she's not going to appreciate how i bring my children up as my OH was brought up in a completely different world to me and his mum thinks that everyone should be brought up like this. His younger brother is curently at a private school about to apply to attend harvard and princeton as oxford or camberidge just isn't good enough anymore). I didn't even go to uni! i took a year out to decide what to do and never did decide lol. He;s brother is under so much pressure to be the best at everything and become rich and amazing. I'd be happy for my child to be in the circus if thats what she wanted and even though I;m sure some private school are amazing i wouldn;t ever want her going to one. (i know however when she turns 8 theres going to be an argument about that) argh I;m letter her get to me so will stop not and put two fingers up to her and just say i will do it my way and even if i make mistakes, which im sure i will, atleast i;ve bright her up how i see best and not how someone else does.


----------



## loolindley

Just a quickie...

L&L I am so pleased to have you back, and know that everything is ok. The other lads have said it all, but you know where we are, and you dont have to chat about any_thing_ but knowing we are here to just keep yourself from shutting away will be good. :hugs:

Aqua was AMAZING!!!! I LOVED it!

Off to the Grans now. Eeeekk :grr:


----------



## mitchnorm

Here here L&L - its about you, OH and baby now.....she has no say whatsoever. Of course she is allowed to give her opinion but there is no right or wrong way to raise a child....everyone has their own ideas.

I went to private school from 5 years old and it suited me....fine. But my brother did not excel at all...my parents eventually moved him to comprehensive where he struggled to get his O levels...scrapped 1 A level and is now doing really well as a computer analyst....he was always extremely good with computers and NOT academic at all. To be honest I was very jealous that he discovered something he loves, that he could do as a job and hobby from the age of 8-10....private education does NOT make the individual


----------



## firsttimer1

well, obviously im hormonal. This photo from Facebook just made me well up... go teddy, GO! :cry:


----------



## waula

:argh:...slinks off to have a look at the hospital bag...


----------



## littleANDlost

i've actually just amazed myself that I'm thinking about school for LO already lol. thinking about it if mainstream schools didn't work for her i'd let her go to private school but i wouldn't let the in laws pay for it. I think they'd need to be a bug reason though as to why it wasn't working. Like she gets her dads and uncles brains and is a little genius.

EDIT - ft great picture


----------



## lozza1uk

I was at private school from 11, and loved it, however its not for everyone. There are definitely girls I went to school with who really didn't like it - the pressure, bitchiness etc (which I never really noticed, but i'm incredibly laid back and never fell into a clique fortunately). Although I went, we're not planning on sending LO - the fees now are just incredible and fortunately there are loads of good free schools near us. The only reason I went was the local schools at the time were really poor, but my parents had to sacrifice a lot for us to go. 

Fortunately this won't be something i'll be arguing with inlaws about, but there will be other stuff (I think they'll actually be gutted i'm BF as means they won't be able to steal LO for feeds ALL the time like they do with the other grandkids!)


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> :argh:...slinks off to have a look at the hospital bag...

No no no ....not just look!!!:hissy:

In fact.....sort that pie out first....priorities and all that :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

mitchnorm said:


> ....private education does NOT make the individual

Ain't that the truth! I was at private boarding schools from the age of 5, and grew up in another world i have to say. I was an ex-pat brat! :haha: Although i'd say that my upbringing made me well rounded and well educated from an academic point of view, it didn't really prepare me for the "real world" in any way and i struggled badly for years once i was in "normal" life!! :wacko: 

Anyway, L&L you are totally right, this is YOUR baby, and YOUR family now! Its up to you and your OH how you parent and how you build your family's life! If your MIL has some useful input then great, if not, then ignore her, its really none of her business! :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

I could never doubt that Ollie (my BIL) has had an amazing education, he's curently doing he's A levels which include accent Greek and latin, both of which he speaks fluently in. But he goes to school 6 days a week from 6-6 everyday (he rows for them and has 3 hours worth of training each day). he isnlt what i would call a normal teenage boy. he's 17 and doesn't have a life outside of school and rowing. He's hoping next year (his final year) to be be made captin of the rowing club and his mum is already worrying he wont get it and trying to make him do more to make sure he does get it. I always just wanna hug him and shake him and tell him to live his own life. I got shouted at quite a bit at Christmas for getting him drunk (well i couldn't so someone had to) because he couldn;t go out for his morning run on boxing day and i was interfering with his training. Crazyness.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thats bonkers, poor lad (probably knows no different really).....sooo glad you got him drunk...must have been hilarious and I bet he loved you for that :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

i get wanting the best for your child but i think that's taking it to far. I hope once he moves out for uni he will get some freedom and be himself. he's already starting to fight it as he doesn't want to become a doctor like his mum wants him to. he wants to do a degree in languages of some kind. She keeps trying to get my OH and his other older brothers to 'talk some sense into him'.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon lads, lunch time for me again

i would like to send my LO to a private prep school as the primary schools around here are terrible. There are some great secondaries though so i wouldnt bother sending him/her private then. plus its too expensive.

had my 37 week check up at home this morn and we went through the birth plan. baby has gone from measuring 9lb + to being a bit small. midwife thinks its because baby is 2/5 engaged but she wants to see me next week again to check. hopefully all ok.
she winked at me when she left saying hopefully i will make it to next weeks appointment! im so excited, i dont know how im going to cope if i go over due.


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake - I am sure everything will be fine. Gets your hopes up a bit when they say 'hopefully' see you next week etc etc.....you find yourself thinking that perhaps they know something we dont (but of course they dont).

I am going to be gutted to hit 40 weeks and nothing happening :nope:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i know mitch, its going to be so disappointing isnt it!


----------



## littleANDlost

my LO still isn't staying head down all the time, let alone becoming engaged. i've got a feeling i've got a while to go


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

back to work now, dont forget OBEM tonight! is the series nearly over? i presume there is one on tonight!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> back to work now, dont forget OBEM tonight! is the series nearly over? i presume there is one on tonight!

I think we have only had 4 episodes so guessing that there are at least a couple more to come.

L&L - although they say baby is head down....its not engaged so I am sure showing no signs of leaving me yet :cry:


----------



## waula

Going overdue i think is probably something we have to prepare for lads!!! I'd always thought it was quite common for first time mums to go overdue?? I know its going to be hard the closer we get to due dates but personally i want to chill out about the whole due date thing - i read so many threads on 3rd tri about people going crazy because they haven't had them and they're 39 weeks and can't imagine that pressure will help me very much or make me chilled out enough for labour... my dates from ovulation say 17th and its a boy so they bake a bit longer don't they so i'm going for 20th! :flower:

People always say to me make the most of this pregnancy because if you have any more it is so different second time around... make the most of it lads - get making PIES!!!!!! yummy!!!!! :munch:


----------



## mitchnorm

Good point Waula.....

I may get onto the pie baking next week when I am officially off work and not pretending to work :haha:

I am sooooo slack this week....doing absolutely nothing!!! :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

*RE: SCHOOLS *- do none of you live in areas where you have public schools but have to take exams to get in? In buckinghamshire we have exams and i got into a catholic convent which scores higher than the local private school (in beaconsfield) and the year i was there had equal table scores to eton (which is up the road). Just an idea :hugs: Of course, i know not all kids suit exams - and this is farrrr down the road anyway :haha: xxx The primary schools in our area seem pretty good. xxx

Digs is head down and thats all i know. im pretty sure something has changed in there though as my breathing has changed and ive had pressure pain down low. so i will be suprised if they have not engaged even a TINNNNY bit when i see the GP next week! :dohh:

cupcake - i know engaging can effect the estimated weight of baby etc quite alot so it could well be that. but YAY for maybe being ready to pop.... soooooo exciting! Im tres jealous though. :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> Good point Waula.....
> 
> I may get onto the pie baking next week when I am officially off work and not pretending to work :haha:
> 
> I am sooooo slack this week....doing absolutely nothing!!! :blush:

Same here! But neither am I doing anything else because I feel like i should be "working" So i'm doing not much of any use at all. Maybe nesting proper will kick in next week when i don't have the excuse of needing to be near my laptop "just in case"!


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry that sounded snooty about schools haha, i rushed it. I just meant that to save money sometimes exam schools are a very good option :hugs: if its right for the child xxx


----------



## emera35

Waula its sooo true about enjoying this one, its very different when you already have a little person to run around after!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - yep where I live now still has the Grammar system, and both the girls & boys schools are really good so that would be ideal. However, there are about 20 applications for every place because its free. A girl I work with is currently paying for private primary school plus a tutor to get her daughter in and she's really stressed out about it. I say this now, but i'm not going to do that, the kid will either be intelligent enough to get in or not, I'm not going to ruin their childhood weekends doing hours of additional homework. Who knows though, i may end up as a Tiger Mum!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm making flap jacks. And I prepared a whole pineapple to schnarf. Yum. Going to our posh friends house tonight for a take away and to watch a film in their home cinema.


----------



## emera35

I'm planning to circumvent the whole school issue personally and put my fairly redundant private education to use by home-schooling! The schools round here are ok, assuming I can get the kids into one of the local ones, if not the city schools are pretty average to poor and a real trek, so I think it takes the worry out of it to just do it yourself! There are some really active homeschooling groups round here too, so there would be plenty of socialising for them and lots of group activities and sports. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Going overdue is bloody horrible :haha: I went 2 weeks over with my first and it drives you batty, people kept phoning say 'have you not had it yet!' and I was like 'well obviously not because I'm answering the bloody phone!' (of course this was in the days before mobile phones :winkwink: My advice would be to try and fill the week before AND the week after with things to do. Obviosuly chances are you won't make any arrangements you have made for the week after due date but it gives you something else to focus on :winkwink:
Agreed that 2nd time around is sooooooooo different. I remember the first time feeling special and people wanted to help me or do things for me. All backward really because I need the help way more the 2nd time around when I had a toddler, working etc. 
Relish maternity leave and be good to yourself and treat yourself :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Good point Waula.....
> 
> I may get onto the pie baking next week when I am officially off work and not pretending to work :haha:
> 
> I am sooooo slack this week....doing absolutely nothing!!! :blush:
> 
> Same here! But neither am I doing anything else because I feel like i should be "working" So i'm doing not much of any use at all. Maybe nesting proper will kick in next week when i don't have the excuse of needing to be near my laptop "just in case"!Click to expand...

Exactly like me Lozza.....I feel like I should be working and when I am not (which is 100% of the time) I feel like I cant really do anything else...so watching crap daytime TV, on BnB and trying not to eat too much.

Next week will be different when work is done...I am going to do more cooking and general nesting (in among the sleeping :haha:)


----------



## lozza1uk

Right, just a thought but you lot told me off for talking about nurseries already, now we're talking secondary schools!! 

Missy - thanks for changing the subject back to food. I've just found a Delia website of cakes & how best to freeze them so might go and make something!


----------



## emera35

Glow, sooo true, everyone was all dropping meals round and buying gifts offering help etc last time, this time, nothing! :haha: not that I expect it but hell, I could really use a pair of hands some days! :lol: its very siimilar to how everyone wants to visit and help out the second the baby is born the first time and you are drowning in "help" then 6 weeks down the line when you are shattered and could really use a hand, you're lucky if anyone phones to see how you are! :dohh: people are strange! :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Good point Lozza.....I have actually started looking up nurseries and have had the chat with SIL (who is a childminder) about taking LO from January. Obviously we will pay her - its her business.

Quick opinion poll ladies.....if I go back to work 4 days a week - would you leave LO with SIL as a childminder the full 4 days....I am slightly worried that baby wont mix with kids of a similar age...BUT I am not sure thats a worry when they are still quite young. I am slightly concerned about LO getting more attached to her than me and hubby :wacko:. We have considered and she recommended we look into....doing 2 days with SIL and 2 days in nursery to mix better. Soooo confusing really. Prices arent that much different.

I am looking at £50 per day I reckon down here


----------



## Glowstar

To coin a phrase....when you have your second 'it's all arse to elbow' :rofl:
Strangely enough, I feel more tired this time than I did when I was 27, pregnant and looking after a toddler :shock: it's taken me by surprise really as I loved being pregnant with the girls but can't say I've loved it this time :wacko: would help if I hadn't started with morning sickness again :nope:


----------



## emera35

Lozza, good point! :haha: To be fair Roh is nearly 2 and I haven't thought seriously about school really, just that I plan to homeschool. ;) probably don't need to have a plan in place just yet! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

If it was me Mitch...and this is just MY personal preference. I would 100% leave my baby with someone i knew and trusted over putting them in a Nursery with some 18 year old snot nosed kid *runs and hides*

Edited to add: my Childminder was a member of many parent and toddler groups and childminding groups so I never felt they missed out on mixing with other kids.


----------



## mitchnorm

Glowstar said:


> If it was me Mitch...and this is just MY personal preference. I would 100% leave my baby with someone i knew and trusted over putting them in a Nursery with some 18 year old snot nosed kid *runs and hides*
> 
> Edited to add: my Childminder was a member of many parent and toddler groups and childminding groups so I never felt they missed out on mixing with other kids.

I agree.....maybe I am just being a bit precious that LO will prefer SIL to me :cry:.....

I was talking to my boss who has a nanny (5 kids) and she leaves the house before she arrives and gets back after she has left cos she cannot bear to see how much her children adore the nanny.....that worries me. Although I know I will always be her mum....still nags in the back of my mind

EDIT - SIL does take the children to toddler groups, has season tickets for Thorpe Park and the like, takes them swimming etc etc....so no worries with mixing I guess


----------



## emera35

Mitch, does your SIL not take her charges to minders groups etc? They would get to socialise just fine then. Roh has never been in childcare, always at home with me or OH, but OH takes him to a Dad's breakfast club once a week, and he goes to stay and play groups twice or 3 times a week with me. Plus I'll take him to soft play centres or the park or something a couple of times a week normally, so he's interacting with children his age or about that pretty much every day, and a minimum of 2 times a week. :shrug: He's perfectly confident and able to interact with other children (as much as any toddler is anyway! :haha:) so I'd say don't over think it too much. As long as children are in a nurturing stimulating environment and have the chance to interact with different adults and children reasonably regularly you shouldn't have anything to worry about :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies. Schooling here in Canada sounds quite a bit different and if we plan to put them in a public or catholic school you only need to call and register with the school a few months ahead of time... so I've got lots of time to think about that. Private schools are probably a bit different but I don't know if there are actually any in my area.

I learned yesterday that I am a O negative blood type... and was supposed to have some sort of needle around 28 weeks which my doctor never even mentioned (the doctor who I met yesterday who will be delivering the baby brought it up). Anyone know much about blood types and how this affects me or baby? I think it has something to do with my negative blood type attacking postive blood types (like LO who might be a postive).


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lozza - *the delia smith webiste is like my cooking bible, her recipes etc NEVER fail me :) ive still got cake frozen for when digs is here, and last night froze the toad in a hole that i couldnt eat. I intend to freeze something small every night now ;)

*missy -* are u eating pineapple for labour reasons... or just cos you love pineapple? :kiss:

*mitch - * its a toughy. My gut instinct is 50% SIL and 50% baby/toddler group.... but thats what would prob suit me personally. i will have to consider family vs nursery care too but am trying to put it off for a couple of months lol. My worry is finding a balance of fun vs education (even at a very young age); mixing with other babies and learning to share... and not overloading a family member. I know its a little different with your SIL as she works in the trade LOL. Its sooo tough.


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - so you are rhesus negative then.... have a look at these:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/whatisrhesusstatus/
https://www.midwivesonline.com/parents/parents1//121
https://www.bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/rhesus-negative-pregnancy

i wouldnt worry hun; i think as long as they know so they can offer you appropriate injections - what has your doctor suggested?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks FT - that makes it much clearer. My doctor never even mentioned to me that my blood type was different, so I was unaware until yesterday that I needed to have this injection. Good thing I had a second option yesterday, I feel a lot more confident of the doctor who will be delivering then my general practioner who I've been going to all this time. I did read in one of the articles that the injection can be given between 28-34 weeks, so I am just past that... from what i've read so far, 28 weeks was the norm.


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna, missy might be able to tell you more later. Im just going to go grab my NHS book as i msure it has a bit on rh negative xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

yer, it basically says if you Rh neg then you have:

injection @ 28 weeks
2nd injection @ 34 weeks

it also says ''it is not usually a worry for first child'' - so thats good? and your doctor would not have been so relaxed if this wasnt the case, im sure? x

EDIT: btw i think preventative measures can be taken to stop if effecting 2nd child... i assume thats the injections purpose xxx

sorry i dont know anymore :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - tricky but given the choice I'd probably go with the SIL. Even childminders have to follow the same nursery curriculum as nurseries and being with a family member would be preferable (I've got no option but to use the snotty 18 yr olds!!). I guess the only thing to consider is what do you do if you're not happy at any stage? Harder to tell family than a stranger but you'd have that issue 2 days or 4. I think they'll always know who mum is, and I presume she'll have others as well as yours to look after?


----------



## Skadi

mitch - I would probably leave LO with your SIL. I don't necessarily trust childcare and there are so many other opportunities for LO to play with other children. Hopefully when I go back to work my parents will be able to watch LO. I'll be taking her to church with me where they have a children's nursery and when she is bigger, Sunday School. There are also parks etc...as Emera said. That's just me though.


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies...we will definately be using her whether 2 or 4 days so yes if we are not happy, we would still have a problem. To be honest she is lovely, I know how she has her place set up - she is fully registered and inspected, has all the teaching and playing materials etc etc. I suppose my main concern is the jealousy I would feel if LO gets closer to her...which sounds awfully possessive :blush:

We have official paperwork from her and a contract etc which has a probationary period on both sides....she is being sure to treat us no different from other families who use her...which is good


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks FT - such helpful information. I will be sure to mention it at my doctors today and get some questions answered.


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> yer, it basically says if you Rh neg then you have:
> 
> injection @ 28 weeks
> 2nd injection @ 34 weeks
> 
> it also says ''it is not usually a worry for first child'' - so thats good? and your doctor would not have been so relaxed if this wasnt the case, im sure? x
> 
> EDIT: btw i think preventative measures can be taken to stop if effecting 2nd child... i assume thats the injections purpose xxx
> 
> sorry i dont know anymore :hugs:

Just to add that it is not so much of an issue during ifrst pregnancy - being Rh negative, as your body has not had previous exposure through previous pregnancies to a Rh+ baby....therefore has no antibodies already established. The reaction is therefore minimal and not a huge cause for concern. During subsequent pregnancies your immune system has built up 'recognition' to the Rh+ antibodies so can 'mount an attack' very very quickly.....so therefore they are much more cautious with further pregnancies....hence the injections of anti-D

Hope this makes sense.....going back to my laboratory immunology training 10 years ago :wacko:. Doctors know now and thats all that matters:flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - is it you who is using clary sage? I put some milk, clary and lavender oil in my bath and gosh its potent - i only used 2 drops as was a tad scared LOL xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks Mitch - glad its not so much a concern for first pregnancies as what I was worried about was the effect on this baby and that I was supposed to get the injection a few weeks ago. But good to know that this other doctor has caught this in time and it should all be fine. Going to see my GP now, talk to you all later.


----------



## struth

Hey ladies :wave:

I just wanted to pop in and say hello. Some of you may remember me from earlier on in this thread - unfortunately my March baby went to visit the angels but I now have an August baby in the making!

I have kept in touch with many of you lovely ladies and you have been a great support to me - always checking on my journal and so on - so I wanted to pop in and say that I am thinking of you all as you approach full term, birth and finally the meeting of your babies. I will be thinking of you all over the coming weeks and will stalk this thread to see how you are all getting on. Look after yourselves and enjoy these last few weeks. 

:hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Re: Schools. We don't have any private schools or catholic schools around here. It's public school or nothing :shrug: 
Re: Childminder. I'm hoping to get _my_ mother to look after the baby anytime we need a sitter. We don't have any plans for me to go back to work full time. I'm kinda hoping to get a few hours in the evening for the summers (while I'm still in school) and after school is done. We don't really need two full incomes to live comfortably. 
Re: MIL. I wouldn't be letting MIL influence any decisions I make regarding the baby. And I won't be leaving the baby alone with her for as long as I can manage without hurting DH's feelings. She already thinks I'm useless for wanting to christen the baby Roman Catholic. And what's worse is she influences DH's opinion on it. :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

*struth *- i just posted on ur thread heehee :hugs: so glad you are good hunni; im stalking you every week.... :rofl:

*ladies -* Tonights OBEM shows women giving birth who hv previously suffered a loss (incl a still birth i think) .... i know it will have a happy ending but wanted to warn you all. Ive not been able to watch some of the series 1 and 2 ones that are like this online cos they make me a little sad :(


----------



## emera35

FT yes I used a couple of drops of Clary Sage in my bath, not really meant to in pregnancy, but I'm sleeping so badly, and its meant to make you sleepy, so I thought I'd give it a try! I have my doubts about anything that's supposed to bring on labour anyway, so have used it a couple of times. I did find I made me a bit light headed when I sniffed the bottle :haha: my book suggests sniffing some on a tissue as an alternative to gas and air! :shrug: anyway I found my bath relaxing :)

Mitch, I can totally understand where you are coming from with the jealousy thing! I really don't think there is anything wrong with being possessive over your own child!! As long as you keep your perspective about it. You are taking nearly a year off right? Can promise that's long enough to firmly establish your bonds as Mummy. And yes, you child will develop and should develop (its healthy) a strong trusting relationship with her caregiver, whoever that is. There might even be times when she's having fun and you pick her up and she won't want to leave. You are still always gong to be her Mummy though! OH and I had it when he was with Roh 3 days a week, the first day when I was there, he wasn't interested in me, it was alll about Daddy, and then by the end of my days off, he didn't want to go to Daddy for a hug. It feels a bit upsetting sometimes, but you get used to it really, and I know at the end of the day if Roh is upset, its my name he'll shout first every time, nothing replaces Mummy ;)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Joanna, also, if your OH knows what blood type he is, it helps. If the baby is the same as you then it's not an issue. :) so if your OH is also RH neg then the need for the injection is less


----------



## lozza1uk

Struth - hi! FT posted a link to your thread a while ago so I've stalked it occasionally! Glad everything is going well for you x


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi Struth - glad everything is going well.....we are indeed all symptom spotting on here now:haha:

Emera - I am off work til January 2013 earliest (may tag on a little more) and at least if I get to go back 4 days a week....thats 4 days with SIL and 3 days with me.....more even :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

Firstly, HELLO L&L!!! So happy to see you. :flower: :happydance: I'm sorry you've had a tough time lately, and I hope we can help in some small way by being a safe place for all your venting, crying or other delirium. :haha:

Secondly, WTF are you all doing talking about schools?!?! :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore: Didn't you know that my little ones are going to remain cute, cuddly babies forever. :winkwink:

Mitch: Congratulations on posting a right side up bump pic! :thumbup: You look adorable.

FT: That teddy pic made me a little weepy too. Soooo sweet.

City: I've been looking around at diaper bags since the one I have is not really appropriate for DH and I don't even like it. Anyway... have you seen this tote? https://www.amazon.com/Sprouts-Orga...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1329927280&sr=1-19 I think your mouselet needs that cute little tote. 

AFM... I'm officially over being pregnant. I have an appointment tomorrow and I'm really hoping the doctor tells me that it's time. I'll post a bump pic later and you'll understand why I say that. 

Hope you're all having a fabulous day. Now please start talking about food!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - i loooveeeeee that mouse bag!!! and i cant wait to see that bump pic ;)

Food wise... last night i marinated chicken and onion in a Nandos hot peri peri sauce, so i shall be skewering them tonight to cook and serving with garlic bread and cous cous :)

ive eaten SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much today:

rice krispies cereal
sunbites
orange
chocolate bar
ham s/w with pickle
activia yoghurt
bowl of weetabix
walker lights
2 cups of rlt and a tea...

...and its only 4:42pm.... whats WRONG with me?????? :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

WT - I made a really lovely banana, date and walnut loaf yesterday....was yummy. Am now having a slice with my low cal hot chocolate drink :winkwink: Better??? And yes yes yes we want to see your bump that puts all our bumps to shame :kiss:

FT - thats alot of food....my breakdown is Cheerios, 2 slices of marmite on toast, low fat noodles, two chunks of cheese (loving the stuff), a slice of said loaf above...and that is it....quite proud actually

EDIT - to be fair FT...thats alot of small and pretty healthy stuff so good for you ;-)


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> WT - i loooveeeeee that mouse bag!!! and i cant wait to see that bump pic ;)
> 
> Food wise... last night i marinated chicken and onion in a Nandos hot peri peri sauce, so i shall be skewering them tonight to cook and serving with garlic bread and cous cous :)
> 
> ive eaten SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much today:
> 
> rice krispies cereal
> sunbites
> orange
> chocolate bar
> ham s/w with pickle
> activia yoghurt
> bowl of weetabix
> walker lights
> 2 cups of rlt and a tea...
> 
> ...and its only 4:42pm.... whats WRONG with me?????? :cry:

I've had... 

toast with peanut butter
Tin of tuna with salad cream
mini cheddars
Chilli peanuts
Snackajacks
Brunch bar
Yoghurt
two normal teas and a RLT
half a pineapple
Most of the bits which "fell off" the flapjack I made
The melted chocolate which wouldn't fit on the flapjack I made

I win! and I feel sick. And we're having a take away tonight!


----------



## mitchnorm

Missy :rofl::rofl: Good girl!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

MissyBlaze said:


> Joanna, also, if your OH knows what blood type he is, it helps. If the baby is the same as you then it's not an issue. :) so if your OH is also RH neg then the need for the injection is less

Unfortunately DH doesn't know his blood type... we could easily find out if he called over to his doctor but my doctor said it didnt really matter, he would give me the injection anyway. 

So ladies, I am officially done seeing my GP and now move to weekly visits with the OB (who will deliver me). My GP sees you for montly visits and when you are down to every 2 week visits (from 6 weeks - 35 weeks). So its getting so much more real now that my doctor visits are every week and with the OB, super exciting and a little nerve racking lol! 

Struth - so glad to see you doing so well, 15 weeks is great! Congratulations!

All you ladies with your food talk. Thank god its just a few minutes away from lunch time, I am starving and reading your food talk is making my tummy rumble.


----------



## citymouse

L&L! So happy you've come back to us. :hugs: Don't ever stay away because of what you do or don't have to say... as you know, we can make conversation out of any topic. So just drop in and say something and we'll find a way to distract you from your in-laws and other woes. 

WT, I did actually see that bag at one point... it's so cute, isn't it? I'm tempted to say I could just make it myself for less money, but the truth is, I can't go to the fabric store without spending a hundred dollars on stuff I don't need. So I should probably just order something ready-made.

Loo, good luck with the grans! :shock:

Hope everybody else is having a good day!

Re: schools, we live close to a good elementary school (ages 5-11), and after that we'll probably go with a private day school. There's a good Catholic one that's about 1/3 the price of the others... the ones near us are very status-oriented and they cost a bazillion dollars a year. But I'd never, ever send my child to a Los Angeles public school for high school! It's just amazing to think that every year in the non-Catholic private schools costs as much as my entire college education.

I've been so good about working this week and I think it's destroying my right hip and making my feet swell. So this morning I put on my compression socks first thing (torture!) and I think I might try to work sitting on the yoga ball. Fun!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Missy -* the days not over... yet :winkwink: what take away are u having? haha im SOOOO nosey!!!

ladies does totally changing you living room about and buying new furniture count as nesting??? if so.... something has gone wrong and DH is the one nesting. At the weekend we changed the whole living room around with new furniture too, plus he sorted office space in the house... and today he is buying us a new tv unit / side unit.... !!! :wacko:

I thought it was ME who is supposed to nest :dohh:


----------



## emera35

I've eaten 
2 slices of toast and marmalade
1 big bowl of muesli
Chinese leaf and tuna with lemon and olive oil
2 dgestive biscuits
Little pot of bombay mix
1/2 litre banana milk

Not done my dinner yet but I'm having tuscan sausage and bean soup. Just made sausage meatballs, potato rostis and steamed broccoli for Roh, I nibbled some rosti, yum. Also thinking a batch of cinnamon oat and banana chip cookies would be nice...


----------



## firsttimer1

so much food talk :dance:

HOWEVER - i just made the mistake of looking at some holiday snaps incl me in a bikini... :cry: .... will i ever be that size again ... :cry: LOL


----------



## emera35

Hmm, do you think cinnamon, oat, banana chip and white chocolate is too much for one biscuit? Hmm I really want to do a butterscotch drizzle icing for them too, a bit OTT? Actually, might just make some brandy snaps and whip some cream to fill them ... Decisions decisions...


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> so much food talk :dance:
> 
> HOWEVER - i just made the mistake of looking at some holiday snaps incl me in a bikini... :cry: .... will i ever be that size again ... :cry: LOL

Yes. You WILL be that size again. We all will. :thumbup: And if not, we'll just hold our babies strategically for all photos. :haha:

Thanks for the food talk, lads. It makes me happy. I'm really craving some homemade chocolate chip cookies right now, but I know if I bothered to make them, I'd simply eat the entire batch and make myself miserable.


----------



## mitchnorm

I am starving!!!!!!!! Thanks for that ha ha.....

Boring dinner of chicken kievs for us....straight out of freezer ha ha


----------



## loolindley

I'm so hungry!!!!! :brat:

I've had fruit and yoghurt for breakie and porridge for lunch. Boo. Sea bass with vegi's for tea which all though is nice, it's so not going to hit the spot. :sad2: what I really want is a large pizza. To myself!! :haha:

Grans were fine. Neither mentioned the fact that I was 36 weeks preggo. Odd. 

I've discovered that I am getting car sick again though. :sick: about 20-25 mins was my limit before I turned green and started gipping...in both directions!! 

I also drove past MsC's cake dealer earlier. (does everyone remember those amazing cupcakes??) If I wasn't feeling so crap I swear I could have eaten the entire shops contents!! Yum. 

Cinema tonight to see something....ummmm...Extremally loud and Extremally close???? It something like that. Al's choice tonight, but I wouldn't let him Choose that scary one. Eekk. I'm not good with those!!


----------



## newfielady

> Grans were fine. Neither mentioned the fact that I was 36 weeks preggo. Odd.

:saywhat: Very odd. Pooh on them then. :D
Okay, the food talk is a killer. I had a very specific craving for lunch, I wanted 3 hot dogs with relish and ketchup. Poor hubbs went out looking for _3_ hot dogs and could only get 1! It was delish though. Worst part, I don't like hot dogs! DH thought it was hilarious :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Lol, Newfie! What made you settle on _three_ hot dogs?

Loo, glad the grans behaved, in their own way. I was thinking we should have prepared you with a positive affirmation in case they went on the attack... So you could repeat, "My friends think you are a pair of cows" in your head. :rofl:

Food talk! I think I want McDs for lunch. Also, I was walking the dog and saw a smashed piece of chocolate and determined then and there that I would find myself some chocolate. :nope: Only a pregnant lady...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening, happy food chatting! i just had an early dinner of left over lasagne. now wondering what i can eat for pudding.... i dont count the strawberry muller corner yoghurt i just ate...


----------



## loolindley

Yoghurt is NOT pudding!!! You'll just have to find something else!! :haha:

Rashy, could have been worse...I thought you were going to say you picked the chocolate off the floor!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lol loo - i thought the same thing about rashy and the chocolate!

what can i have for pud... got cadbury caramel bars? banana cake? fruit?

i really fancy a choco chip cookie but i dont have any of those...


----------



## citymouse

If it had been a beautiful, pristine piece of chocolate just sitting in the street... I would have had an internal debate about it for sure! Luckily, it has been run over by about forty cars. So I was saved from my own base instincts.

Ugh, must try to get some work done.


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm cooking meatballs and spaghetti, I've made double, can I freeze the meatballs in their sauce? 
Citymouse - lol at the mantra for loo to repeat!!

FT - apparently guys do nest too! Wish my DH would start though!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

citymouse said:


> If it had been a beautiful, pristine piece of chocolate just sitting in the street... I would have had an internal debate about it for sure! Luckily, it has been run over by about forty cars. So I was saved from my own base instincts.
> 
> Ugh, must try to get some work done.

:rofl::rofl:

You ladies are making me crack up! I am sooo badly craving something sweet now but I have no change on me to get anything at the vending machines. I will have to wait 2 hours before I can get home to find something chocolatey! Why did I pack a bag a chips and not the cookies I debated over this morning???!!


----------



## Glowstar

I'm having home made sausage casserole with creamy mash :thumbup: then for dessert I'm having lemon cheese cake....yum!


----------



## citymouse

Wait, no one celebrated...

*22,000*? :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo:

(Ha ha, just saw this smiley... he is a hugger with boundary issues: :hugs2: )


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> Wait, no one celebrated...
> 
> *22,000*? :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo:
> 
> (Ha ha, just saw this smiley... he is a hugger with boundary issues: :hugs2: )

I was thinking the same thing. (The lack of celebration not the issues :rofl:)

I don't know what made me settle on three. :rofl: Who actually knows how pregnancy brain works. :dohh: Talking of chocolate, :drool:. I seriously debated eating DH's chocolate bunny _I bought him_ and going to get another one to replace it before he got home. :rofl: That's saying something seems as I would have to walk to the store and it's not the warmest. :cold:


----------



## lozza1uk

Too busy chatting about schools to notice obviously!


----------



## firsttimer1

> I seriously debated eating DH's chocolate bunny I bought him and going to get another one to replace it before he got home.

digger ate my DH's easter egg a little while ago.... so get Danni to do the same!! :hugs:

dinner done... now on to pudding before tonights OBEM etc :dance:


----------



## Glowstar

This is TOTALLY off topic but I thought I would share this with you. Firstly, let me say I am not a great believer in prediction/conception readings but when we were TTC to conceive I had a few done.....here are the dates I had them done and the results, bearing min mind I got pregnant in May 2011, Miscarried in June 2011 and then BFP in July 2011. 

21st Jan 2011. I am seeing you having a little boy and they relate him to MARCH so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

26th Feb 2011. June 2011 and the conception of a baby boy Birth Prediction 20th to 28th March 2012 (My due date is 28th March :shock: )

12th May 2011. As I connect around you today I have been shown conception around you as being that of a baby boy and feel that he will be with you before the spring months of 2012 , the month that I was shown with my baby cards shows to me apositive month for July 2011 I do feel that this would be a month for positive results I would also like to mention that from time to time the months that I give can also relate to scans or births but I do feel the month given as a month of relevance around pregnancy .
(I got my BFP in July 2011)


----------



## emera35

Lozza you can totally freeze meatballs in their sauce :thumbup:

Well, i made my tuscan sausage and bean soup and then decided i didn't want it, so have a salad the size of my actual bump in a serving bowl infront of me, why i want to gorge myself on lettuce, chinese leaf, celery, tomato and cucumber i have no clue, but i want it, and i want it in mammoth quantities! I think its the crunchiness? :shrug: 
Also discovered i ran out of flour yesterday with the pancake fest so no cookies :( I have banana chip and white chocolate flapjacks in the oven instead! :) (thanks to Missy for the inspiration) :munch:

OH is making me laugh, he's started phone me from work twice a day! :haha: He's never done that in the 14 years we've been together. Bless him!


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow - wow that's freaky! 
Emera - thanks for that, I would have exploded from overeating otherwise! My DH has started to panic if I don't answer the phone first time he calls! And panic a bit when I call him!


----------



## citymouse

Glowie, is there even such a thing as ON topic in this thread? :haha:

That's very interesting! Were those the only readings you ever had?


----------



## mitchnorm

Right I totally blame you lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:

Kievs just wereny doing it for me and we just ordered Papa Johns pizza....got a BOGOF offer with 2 free tubs of Ben and Jerrys thrown in....£14 total...cant go wrong.

So you guys are going to p*ss yourself laughing at this one.....cut a long story short I was on a work call today and some geezer rang the doorbell talking about wall and loft insulation grants etc etc and how they were in the area publicising them.....asked him to come back at 6.30 as hubby would be home....he caught me on the hop. Anyway hubby late...geezer showed, checked walls and loft and said we qualified etc etc....anyway I am half awake from a nap and he gets halfway through the forms and calls to head office and they want to book in for 23rd March :wacko:...I am getting a bit upset cos he is talking about clearing the loft....HELLLOOO I am having a baby. Anyway I felt it was too far down line and signed the forms (after checking I could cancel)....he left, hubby walked through the door and I burst into tears.....bloody hormones. Cost was £373 (a fraction of normal price) ...but I just dont usually buy into these things

I was inconsolable and crying as if I had just signed our whole house over to some crooks......doh:dohh:....I felt a bit silly....for over reacting AND for signing anything...all I could think was - I AM GOING TO BE ON WATCHDOG (UK ladies will know...consumer programme where people get stitched up with things like this and cant cancel).....

Anyway hubby is taking forms to work tomorrow and cancelling :happydance: Stupid pregger lady


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh and Mousey - totally peed myself laughing at the chocolate in the street

Glow - amazing readings:thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Mitch - :haha: Bless you! :hugs: I hate that sort of thing! Good that your hubbie is fixing everything :thumbup: Its the other way round here, i'm the most suspicious person in the world and won't sign anything ever unless the person is willing to contact me in 24 hours and sod off out of my house without a deal. If they try the hard sell, i'm like "ok, out of my house now!" I came home one day and OH was all pleased as he'd organised carpet cleaning for £9.99 through some cold call. I was like "eh? We'll have to move all the furniture etc. sounds like a pain" When i checked the company online it was a total scam where they turn up, test a patch and then clean the carpets but say they used a different process because of the type of dirt or some crap like that and charge you £300 :dohh: Anyway, OH checks with me first now! :haha:
Good work on the pizza deal though, very very sensible!!! :D

Lozza - Hah, yeah if i phone OH at work he just goes "Hello? HELLO?!? ARE YOU OK??!?! " :rofl: he's bricking it! :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

You girls are cracking me up tonight!


----------



## mitchnorm

The thing is Emera that I am usually the suspicious one like you...I never agree to anything etc etc.....just he caught me first on a work call and then in middle of nap time.....mixed with preggers hormones...its totally unbalanced my whole natural personality :haha::haha:

And bless your OH for phoning all the time


----------



## blessedmomma

no time to catch up chatty laddies! 

woke up with bad cramps today. took some tylenol and trying to relax a bit. losing a lot of plug since yesterday. feeling sick lately. text Dh to say thanks for doing the dishes and he freaked out thinking it was time :dohh: i think i would try to call before text lol. anyways, hope you are all having a great day. my girls took the boys outside to swing on our playground out back for a while, its a gorgeous day here. dont know how much school work we will get done today...


----------



## waula

hi lads...mitch what are you like??!!! hate being caught on the hop too...glad DH is dealing with it and IMPRESSED that the lads on here changed your dinner to pizza...YES!!!!!

Glowie - those predictions are crazy!!!!!! never did any of them but they certainly worked for you!!!

Dinner...i'm with you Emera - had a large bowl of salad...but that was because i had the open chicken and pepper pie for lunch and possibly a pancake...and then maybe i had to finish off the pancake mixutre again for pudding after the salad!!! :dohh:

my food for the day: small bowl of crunchy nut (YUM), half tube soft mints, half a bag of percy pigs (YUM), 3 chocolate truffles (YUM and DH's!!! oops), chicken/pepper pie with salad, pancake(s), 2 pears, 1 apple...hmmm i thought i'd been naughtier...maybe i'll have a white chocolate and raspberry cookie to catch you lads up!!!!!!!! :haha:

was so lovely to see my friend and her 9week old, he makes me very broody (thank goodness!) but I do feel a little bit scared about the whole change from being pregnant to being mum. I know it'll happen and I'll be fine but I've just about got my head around being pregnant and its all about to change!!! :wacko: 

right...where are those cookies...


----------



## emera35

Argh, sorry, random rant! Every time the name OH and i have picked out is discussed on here, everyone says, "ooh its really nice, but its soo popular these days!" :growlmad: Now, we want to spell it more traditionally and i'm a bit worried its going to come across as pretentious or something. Thing is, i've loved the name since i was little, i remember making a paper boat when i was 5 and giving it this name, and i was very upset when it got wet and ruined! :haha: The point is, do you think that if a name is already special to you personally you should not choose it just because its popular?

Also something else interesting to note. Even if you were to name your child with the no. 1 top most popular name on the list for the year, that is in reality still only 1% of the children in this country born that year who will have that name. So picking no. 20 on the list for example, the chances of another child in their class having the same name are statistically quite low! Just thought that was interesting ;)


----------



## emera35

Oh, and Mitch, i meant to say i can totally understand the mix of hormones, naptime confusion and feeling a bit flustered making you a bit easier than normal to sway! :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Emera - I say go with the name you and your OH choose, not what is popular or what other people think. 

I had some names early on that my mom hated, so we stopped discussing the name issue with her. I do take into account the popularity issue but thats just me, if it doesnt bother you then go with your name choice. 

Blessed - loosing you plug... does that not mean you could be close to delivery or can you loose bits of your plug weeks before?


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Mitch - hopefully hubby can cancel it :hugs: 

Couldn't fit my lemon cheese cake in :nope: might try again in a bit :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

Emera - I dont think there's anything wrong with a name in the top 20, most of them are nicer than the names people think of as "unique". There's a reason some names are unique, because theyre not great! And what's popular now might change anyway. All through school years I was the only Lauren, in the whole school not just my class but now I think it's in the top 20!


----------



## mitchnorm

Our original first choice was olivia....its number one i.think.or at top 5......that hasnt put me off. Dont really know any olivias...i would go with name you love x


----------



## Glowstar

Blessed - hope LO stays put a little while longer :hugs:

I feel MASSIVE today...like baby has doubled in size overnight :wacko: he's been beating me up all day today too :wacko:


----------



## crowned

Hello to Struth and L&L! So glad to see you two on here again!


Schools - I was homeschooled except for the last two years when I went to a public high school. We will probably be sending our kids to private school, but only because our church has its own school system and we want to support that. 

Food - Vector cereal, two cups of tea, 2 pieces of toast with choc sprinkles, 3 choc chip cookies... I'm the least healthy of ALL of us today!! 
P.s. What's marmite, and aren't flapjacks and pancakes the same thing? 

Names - Our names are not the most popular, but not super odd either. I love them and can't wait to use one or the other when this little one is born! It's going to be amazing. I just can't believe we came up with names BOTH of us adore, after changing our minds so many times throughout this pregnancy.


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - youve hardly eaten anything! what time is it over there??

15 mins till OBEM :)


----------



## crowned

firsttimer1 said:


> crowned - youve hardly eaten anything! what time is it over there??
> 
> 15 mins till OBEM :)

Nearly 4 pm.... I really haven't eaten much today, have I? Hmm... maybe some yogurt to cancel out all the sugar I've had...


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned - marmite is some sort of yeast extract you have on toast, or I have it with cheese in a sandwich! 
Flapjacks and pancakes are totally different! Flapjacks have oats in and arê crunchy/chewy depending on how long you bake them in the oven for. A bit like a cereal bar if you have those in Canada?
DH has offered to watch obem with me tonight and to talk birth plan at the weekend. Don't know what's come over him!


----------



## firsttimer1

DEFO eat something substantial hun, a sandwich or something :hugs:

Im nervous that tonights OBEM is going to be sad ladies... seen as its ladies whove prev had losses :cry:

On another note i couldnt resist buying this today:
https://www.marksandspencer.com/Win...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=215485807&pf_rd_s=center-3


----------



## MsCrow

You're talking about SCHOOLS?! Really? 

Crimminy. 

I was a grammar streamed state school girl and it did me ok. Where we live we have a very well performing idyllic primary school about 200m away at the back of the house. If we're here the baby will eventually go there. I joined the governing board; first meeting last night, as it's such a lovely community school. If we're then still here there is a newly rebuilt brilliant performing state high school. It's just on the other side of the valley which is ace, about a ten minute walk. 

Not that I've thought this through...I worry more about care before and what job I'll be doing.

OBEM is making me cry a lot today :-( 

Poor taken advantage of Mitch!

MrC has just stated a wish for a daughter. Oh poo, I hope he gets what he wants. He says he'd be happy either way....but I always knew in the back of my mind, he'd want to be the father to a daddy's girl.


----------



## emera35

MsC - OBEM made me sniffle tonight too! Also, you should warn MrC that they don't always live up to the stereotypes, Roh is sooo not a Mummy's boy, he love love loves his Daddy to bits! I'm good for cuddles and when he's ill etc. But for fun and playing and all the good stuff i literally get shoved away, and Daddy is demanded! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I do think advantage has been.taken in my hormonal state ha ha

Nice obem tonight....poor forceps baby looked like he had been in a boxing ring....bless

lovely pram suit ft....i am tempted. Realised i only have up to 9lb newborn sleepsuits. Wonder if i need smaller...mmmmmm. Have got baby clothes for bag reafy woooop


----------



## emera35

Mitch, Roh started off in the 9lb sleepsuits! They were massive, but they were clothes! :haha: They kept him warm, and it was only for a day or so, then my mum arrived with smaller ones i'd sent her out for. I wouldn't buy smaller ones until you definitely have a small baby in your arms ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

I was thinking that...i have a feeling i am going to have a good 7.5lb plus baby....from family history etc and most clothes seem to.be either 7.5lb then shoot right to 9lb anyway. 

I will wait....but just going to have a little internet surfing for baby things.....feel like i need more clothes....hubby despairs:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Im glad that OBEM wasnt as sad as i thought it may be, still was hard to watch as reminds me of things that COULD go wrong (my DH's mum had a stillborn)... but i still feel pretty positive :)

ok ladies..... im going to ask again.... as ive still got it pretty bad... :blush: ... excess gas??? Its soooooooooooooooooooo annoying and embarrassing :blush:


----------



## citymouse

F--tTimer, I've noticed that it seems to be directly correlated to certain foods, though I never pay close enough attention to know which foods. All I know is there have been nights lately when I'm thankful for DH's sake that I've been sleeping on the couch!

I got my McDs... :dance: but they left the fries off the order! It's probably for the best as I'm not hungry for them anyway. 

Oh, and I decided just to order white sheers in a size that will fit ready-made. Just looking at my pieces of muslin and imagining doing all that hemming makes me tired!


----------



## firsttimer1

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT MY NICKNAME!!! Oh *Rashy*, you wouldnt!!!! Darn it i shouldnt have posted about that :rofl: :cry: Rashy is such a cute nickname to have.... and pissyBlaze has a nice ring to it.... F*rttimer is GROSS! i dont even SAY the word fa*t in real life... i refer to it as pops :rofl:

anyway i digress (as usual) - mmmm i dont think mine is linked to certain types of food... maybe its just too MUCH food :haha:

xxx

*emera -* was it you who said that hip discomfort should ease a little bit as baby starts to engage? or did i totally imagine this......


----------



## firsttimer1

> I got my McDs... but they left the fries off the order! It's probably for the best as I'm not hungry for them anyway.

:saywhat:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm baby quiet at her usually busy time.....hmmmm maybe just out of room in their next to the medium pizza and ben and jerrys cookie dough ice cream:thumbup:

Rightly ho.....i am tucked up in bed, going to sleep soon so i shall bid farewell laddies :kiss:
:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lo has been quiet for me too much - maybe its one of those days. Sleep well hun :hugs:


----------



## emera35

FT I did say that! My doctor told me the head engaging can help to stabalise he pelvis, it hasn't worked for me sadly, but then most of my pain is in the pubic bone area rather than the hips. Oh and no additional excess gas here, some foods have always done t to me, but I'm lucky OH is a revolting bag of body functions most the time, so a few little "burpies" from me doesn't even figure! :haha:

Mitch I say any excuse to shop for baby clothes is a good one!! 

Got to say I found the part in OBEM when the lady was talking about her 2nd tri loss really hard to watch :( I wasn't concious when I had my loss for about a week after, so never experienced the delivery and just woke up to be told I'd lost my baby (I had a car accident) so whenever I hear stories like that I feel really sad. I never even saw my baby :( It was such a long time ago, but it still comes back every time. 
The births were both a bit challenging I thought, but overall it was still positive! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

emera, i thought so and i just looked it up and research does suggest it helps. Its just i hv just realised ive not had any discomfort in my hips all week which is realllllly strange... and i kept saying this week that altho my bump doesnt look different, im SURE baby has dropped a little. so it may well be that. Will be interesting to see! :hugs:

Hun, i dont think i was aware that you had suffered a loss... im so sorry :hugs: It WAS hard to watch... but they - and you - all got a happy ending :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Congrats on getting to full term girls!! Eviction process starting soon? I tried everything yet. Sick to death of curry, pineapples, rlt, can't think what else, oh and dtd yet my little boy didn't budge. Seriously thought we would have some babies by now and do did a lot of you :haha: a friend was 6 weeks early with first, 2 weeks late with her little boy who arrived last week so you never can tell.

I've got mw appointment tomo, week after last one then I'm not technically supposed to see anyone until 40 weeks!!! I've already told my doctor I'm going to come in at 38 weeks because it is ridiculous otherwise. A lot can change in four weeks!!

I seem to be piling pounds on over past week too. 4lb to be exact. Papa johns pizza tonight prob didn't help :) oh and free choc brownie ice cream.

Gassy? Moi? Oh defo. Half time wondering if I do have period crps or if it is trapped wind.


----------



## Widger

Baby been digging away down low this evening ouch.

Emera, didn't know about 2nd trim loss :hugs: I lost 3 in first trim and can't imagine how hard it is further.along you go xx


----------



## emera35

FT yay for no pain! :dance: hope it carries on that way! :)

And don't worry hun I don't talk about it much. I was 17 and had a pretty serious car accident when I was 25 weeks pregnant, I was lucky in that I didn't suffer too many broken bones, but I did have a severe concussion and was comatose for 8 days. Sadly I also lost the baby due to the trauma apparently. I never did know the full details, they weren't especially caring in the hospital so didn't really explain much to me. Just got me well and sent me home. Anyway it was near to 20 years ago now, and I have a different life and I'm a different person :shrug: it rarely comes up, although pregnancy naturally brings it back to me.


----------



## firsttimer1

*widger,* 
well im doing RLT and EPO but thats not to induce labour (just to help with it). 
Dont think i will do pineapples as im allergic and after eating 7 whole ones may well be dead. 
I keep thinking of DTD but it feels too calculated so im going to continue as have been and we will do it when actually want to. 
Currys? well i struggle there cos if i DOOOO then go into labour i dont want to have curry waiting in me to come out! :sick: :haha:

so im a bit rubbish at this induction stuff.

Oh but i did have a bath with clary and lavender in tonight..... i used so little it was prob pointless though :rofl:

what else is there to try...... ? :) give me some ideas :)


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - :hugs: thank you for sharing your story :hugs:


----------



## crowned

I was told no DTD after my threatened pre-term labour... do you think that's until baby's born, or just until 37 weeks? I want my baby to come soon!


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned... i would say 37 weeks....


----------



## emera35

FT I popped a few drops of clary sage and geranium in my bath tonight too, feeling nice and relaxed :)

Oh also we :sex: night before last for the first time in like months and months !!! Bumpy still hasn't made any signs she's shifting, I sooo don't want to have to DTD again it wasn't fun really (although I think OH was pretty pleased :rofl:) funny yes, but fun, not so much :haha:


----------



## emera35

Apparently nipple stimulation works really well, but you have to do it loads, like LOADS, my friend went 3 weeks overdue and was about to cave in and accept induction. The day before she spent like 4 hours doing it and went into labour as she was doing it :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera i know what you mean - when we DTD the other night finding the right position made me laugh so much we had to stop a while .... :blush: The only position which works is doggy!!!! :blush:

Not sure why i felt i had to share that last bit... :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Apparently nipple stimulation works really well, but you have to do it loads, like LOADS

see, the idea of this just creeps me out... makes me feel peverse almost!!! BUT if get to 41 weeks i will be doing it all day every day!!!


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> Apparently nipple stimulation works really well, but you have to do it loads, like LOADS
> 
> see, the idea of this just creeps me out... makes me feel peverse almost!!! BUT if get to 41 weeks i will be doing it all day every day!!!Click to expand...

:haha: I'm not totally sure I could do it either but practising hand expressing counts, so hey, its not pervy! :haha:

Oh also, yes "doggy" with a load of pillows to prop me up was the only feasible option! :haha: Classy chick! :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmm hand expressing for me in week 41 then :haha:

right im odd to the land of nod.... night ladies! xxx


----------



## emera35

Me too, nighty! :sleep:


----------



## citymouse

You guys with your sexy talk! :rofl:

:hugs: Emera, that must have been very difficult and confusing for such a young girl.

PopsTimer, can we just call you Popsy?


----------



## citymouse

I went on a nursery binge and set up the swing and the car seat/stroller frame. The swing is so loud! Is that normal?


----------



## blessedmomma

lol oh my laddies, the talk on this thread!

joanna- from my understanding you can lose your plug while in labor or days to weeks before. my only experience with losing it before was my 4th baby. i was losing it about a week to 2 weeks and then my water broke. it also was my only experience with my water breaking to start labor. i know im dilating and effacing a little so thats probably why its started coming out. i have dilated and effaced early on in my other labors and didnt lose my plug so im just taking it in stride. 

8 days to march 1st! my goal is march and if i can make it a couple weeks past i would be overjoyed!!!!


----------



## newfielady

FT- I ate the bunny. :rofl:

Got my mid-term done now. I think it went okay. :thumbup: The baby is way up in my ribs and she's banging away at them. :wacko:


----------



## wouldluvabub

37 weeks today!! :happydance:

5 weeks and I will defnetly no doubt about it meet my little man!!! Ahh sooooo exciting!! It's hard to believe that the little people we are all waiting for are right there.. Inside our bellies.. DH and I were talking about it last night saying this little man we keep talking about is literally RIGHT in front of me.. Just there.. I can feel and see him moving but we just don't know when we get to meet him!! It's a total tease!! For those people who think finding out the gender ruins the surprise there totally wrong.. This kind of suspence about meeting him is FAR too much for me as it is!! Not knowing when it's going to happen is so frustrating and exciting all at once!! 

Come out come out little man.. We want to meet you SO badly now!! Please don't decide 42 weeks is how long you want to stay in there for.. I promise my cuddles are better then hanging out in there :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

By the way I can't believe all the talk about school!! I don't want to even think about that right now!! The thought of my little baby being that grown up is just way to much lol!! 

And I can't believe we still don't have another baby in here yet! I think Kelly is tomorrow.. I wonder if anyone will beat her!


----------



## citymouse

Newfie, what did he expect? He only got you ONE hot dog! That bunny was on borrowed time.

Wouldluv, I imagine Kelly's still at the head of the pack... or somebody's in for a gigantic surprise tomorrow. :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

> Newfie, what did he expect? He only got you ONE hot dog! That bunny was on borrowed time.

:rofl: Damn it, now I want another hot dog. :rofl:

OHH, I had forgotten kelly was going very soon. It still seems surreal to me to picture a little baby here instead of an unknown critter banging around in my belly. :cloud9:


----------



## Skadi

I can't believe all the school talk either, I don't even want to begin to think about that! 

Keira had a record day today! Her feed is at 51 mls every 3 hrs. At her noon feed she got 71 mls at breast(!!!), at 3pm she got 49 mls (after having had a bath!) and tonight at 9 she got another 52 mls all at breast! I think she has the breastfeeding down to a science now. I am just so proud of her. 

She is doing well off her medication, she only has 3 more days to go on the monitors now. Fingers crossed that she has no episodes! The nurse said once she is off the monitors we can bring in our car seat and do the car seat test. She also said Keira should be ready to go home in a week! (*Knocks on wood*)


----------



## wondertwins

Okay so this topic is old now, but I had no idea that pancakes and flapjacks are different to y'all Brits. To us... flapjacks is just a nickname for pancakes. 

Speaking of food.... I ate some healthy stuff today blah blah blah. But then this afternoon, DH took me out for cupcakes. I got two -- eating one immediately and one after dinner. The first was a spiced apple cake with a caramel cream frosting on top and apple chunks inside. The second had an Oreo cookie bottom and top with a moist white cake in between the cookies. It was topped with a cookies and cream cheese icing and Oreo crumbles on top of that. :cloud9: :munch: 

DH and I had a very productive nesting day today. Of course this mostly involved me telling DH what to do as I watched to make sure he did it correctly. :haha: Most notably, we finally got the infant car seat bases installed in the car. Now we can actually bring babies home!! 

I have a very early doctor's appointment tomorrow -- he's squeezing me in before the office even opens. I think he wants to keep close watch on Baby B since he's kinda lagging behind on the growth charts. There was some mention of possibly having babies before the weekend. :shock: I'll keep you posted.

EDIT TO ADD: That's fabulous news, Skadi!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow WT! By the weekend! Maybe we're going to have a boom this weekend of babies.. Between yourself and Kelly that's 3 babies at least!

And Skadi sounds like Keira is doing fantastic! How exciting to take her home!!!


----------



## Skadi

Yay, I can't wait for the current number of babies to double that quickly. :)


----------



## newfielady

Skadi- that's awesome news. I know you can't wait to get her home now. :hugs:
Wt's - you mean they weren't talking about pancakes when they said flapjacks? :shock: I'm hoping to get the car seat base installed in the truck tomorrow. Hoping...

Night ladies, it's a bit late here. :sleep:


----------



## citymouse

WT, hurray for getting the car seat bases in! Do you feel ready to go now, or is there more stuff you want DH to do for you?

Skadi, that's great news about Keira! She's doing so well! :dance:


----------



## crowned

Glad I'm not the only one who thought flapjacks and pancakes were the same thing!


YAY for babies!! :happydance:


----------



## Skadi

...but wait, if flapjacks aren't pancakes what are they?!

Also, I just saw a picture of Beyonce's baby and I am wondering how the hell Keira is so much darker than her! What the hell? Is Jay-Z really the father? lol

To compare:

 

vs.

https://thatgrapejuice.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Blue-Ivy-Carter.jpg


----------



## Widger

Arrgh i can't sleep!! Tossing and turning. Bad heartburn due.to coughing... why wont this cold budge.

School? I'm a teacher and not thought about it. Not sure where i will be living.

Wow WT! You could have your babies this weekend? So exciting.

Skadi - great news xx

Wouldluv - the waiting, every twinge... You do go crazy... Well i did :haha: going over due date is the worst. Especially with everyone texting and calling "have you had that baby yet?"

Ft - as for dtd, we defo laughed a lot last time trying to do it. I dont think hubby really cared though after months of nothing. Got a little way to go. Oh and right position is crucial


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning widgger....cant sleep either....maybe the common factor is papa johns ....we also succumbed to the buy one get one free with free B&J ice cream :blush:.....caant sleep...not a cold...just hubbies breathing keeping me awake....:haha:...now on sofa.

Wt - cant believe babies could be here before the weekend :happydance:...so.exciting the those cupcakes sounded amazing.

Skadi - great news about keira...you must be soooo plroud

Ladies wondering about flapjacks vs pancakes....definately different here. I am on my tablet/ipad but once on laptop later will post pics of both. Flapjacks are like oaty, buttery,nutty cereal bars baked together with butter and pancakes are simply flour, egg, milk mixed and fried thinly.....yummy....could eat the right now


----------



## Widger

Hmmm papa had a lot to answer for eh? Or maybe my greedy belly :) couldn't sleep much last night too though. My hubby is in back bedroom as I've Been keeping him awake with my coughing.

Luckily going away for a few nights next week just two of us... Maybe I could muster up.some dtd time :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Geees....everyone was talking about dtd on here last night....last time we tried it was just soooo uncomfortable and weirdly painful for him :wacko:.....but i know it helps bring on some activity ...maybe. 

I have my works do which is 2 hours away from home this friday/saturday (hubby coming to stay in hotel room on standby just in case) so dont particular want to get down to it before then or while there.....just my luck it will ping me into labour:wacko:...maybe sunday....

Papa johns just gives me excessive thirst :haha:....it was the bogof e-mail that tempted me :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all!

skadi, can i ask how you know how much keira has had at the breast? are you pumping and measuring? glad to hear she is doing so well

cant believe you guys dont know the difference between flapjacks and pancakes! i think mitch's description is the best.

flapjacks are basically homemade cereal bars with oats
pancakes are like your pancakes except ours are bigger and thinner more like french crepes. we call your pancakes Drop Scones or Scotch Pancakes

WT - exciting news about the twins

and good luck to kelly for tomorrow

its exciting that the babies are finally arriving in droves!


----------



## emera35

Yay, bring on the babies!!! Its time its time! :dance: :baby: :dance:

If my comfy little bumpy isn't going to budge then someone else's needs to. I need my snuggle fix, even if its by proxy!!! (Not that the babies that are here aren't snuggley, they are!! I'm just being greedy! :D )

I had a little chat with bumpy whilst she was trying to move my ribs and hip bones last night... I explained she'd have more room if she came out! :haha: Hope she was paying attention! 

Considering, last night's sleep wasn't so bad. I did have a weird dream though that I was dating an old school friend I haven't seen for years except she was a man?! Very odd! :shock: one of those dreams when you wake up and think :saywhat: where the heck did that come from??

Anyone got any fun plans for the day? :)


----------



## Skadi

Mrs Cupcake said:


> morning all!
> 
> skadi, can i ask how you know how much keira has had at the breast? are you pumping and measuring? glad to hear she is doing so well

We weigh her before and after each feed. 1 gram gained = 1 ml of breastmilk.


----------



## emera35

Skadi, I meant to say, sounds like Keira is doing amazingly! Do they measure the breastfeeds through the feeding tube? That's what they did with Roh to see how much he was taking, so just wondering?
Also about skin colour, its sort of pot luck I think with that sort of thing, genetics can do really unexpected things! There was a programme on here a while ago about twins born to mixed race parents and one of them was about 2 brothers who were twins, one had black skin and one white! So if that can happen when they are in the womb at the same time, I figure pretty much anything can happen depending which genes your baby inherits, and which are switched on or off. :shrug:

As for Beyonce and JayZ, who knows, maybe is their baby and all the media speculation is so much crap to sell papers/magazines. Maybe they did use a surrogate or adopt or something for whatever personal reasons. If so I can understand them not wanting to share that with the whole world and allow their child to be told about it in their own time. :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Skadi said:


> Mrs Cupcake said:
> 
> 
> morning all!
> 
> skadi, can i ask how you know how much keira has had at the breast? are you pumping and measuring? glad to hear she is doing so well
> 
> We weigh her before and after each feed. 1 gram gained = 1 ml of breastmilk.Click to expand...

Ahh thanks I was wondering too, as I just looked at the lovely picture again and realised she doesn't have a tube! She's soooo cute! :cloud9:


----------



## waula

morning lads, hope all are well and "intact"!

kelly -thinking of you, your house move and baby!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck!

skadi - kiera is doing fabulously!!! :flower:

well...i eventually did it...been up since 5am and PACKED THE BAGS!!!!!!!!!!!! woo hoo!!!! yes, they're coming with us this weekend just in case :wacko: and i now need to figure out the car seat....xxxxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Skadi - Keira's doing brilliantly, congratulations!:flower:

WT - i foolishly logged on this morning before having breakfast and am drooling at the thought of those cupcakes.:cry: Plus Loo drove past MsC's cupcake store so I now have cupcakes on the brain, not fair! Can't believe you may have the twins before the weekend, let us know!

2 nights in a row now i've fallen asleep before midnight!:happydance:

Nothing exciting planned here today, just work... :dohh:just today and tomorrow to go!:happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Well was up at 5:30...couldnt sleep.....luckily my friendin Dubai was on FB chat :happydance: havent managed to catch up in ages. Hubby left for work at 7 so came back to bed to snooze for a couple of hours. Feel more tired now:cry:

Waula - wooooop:happydance: for the hospital bag. Well done :winkwink:

Today is working from home......:haha::haha::haha: yeah right. Actually its shower, get ready, out into town for sone bits and bobs then over to nct ladies for coffee...she had twins last Friday....going to be 2 other babies there....hope i am not to freaked out/scared :haha::blush: may not pester for a cuddle.


----------



## MsCrow

lozza1uk said:


> Plus Loo drove past MsC's cupcake store

Waaaaa, when? I missed her? Boo. Which reminds me, who's at the event next week? 

Really pleased to read of Keira's progress, here's to a growing baby :flower:

And thinking of Kelly, is she booked in today?

Had a really bad night last night for the first time ever. Something was wrong and I can't put my finger on it. I woke up on my back and it hurt.

37 weeks today....baby's quiet but it usually is during the morning. *Wake up baby*


----------



## lozza1uk

Yesterday I think loo drove by. It's me, you and loo there tuesday! And think we're still on for lunch on Friday just need a venue! Hope baby wakes up for you soon


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning!*

Flapjack vs pancake - pics attached (oaty one is flapjack)

Skadi - yup it sounds awful but there are defo some fishy things about beyonces baby / birth... but hey-ho; happy mum dad and baby so at the end of the day thats great. So glad keira is doing so fab :dance:

Mitch - get some sleep today hun.

as for me..... feel a bit sick, head hurts but i need to go do some cleaning .... so much needs doing :( 

so chat in a bit xxxx


----------



## MsCrow

Wahey, looking forward to meeting you both :) 

I await guidance from you Stockport ladies about lunch.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks skadi re the feeding thing

im jealous of you ladies meeting up. i think the nearest person to me is Emera but she is still over 100 miles... boring old south west.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm sarf west too Cuppy cake (kinda).


----------



## littleANDlost

morning guys.

Skadi - i really hope that you get to take keira home next week!!!! keep everything crossed for you! 

and with the jay z/ beyonce baby thing i think she looks like a little spit of him (it's the noes) only lighter, they may just both carry a recessive gene for light colour skin and Jay z's darker gene didn't get through?? 

MsCrow, baby may big to big to move around as much as before, eat something really sugary and poke a bit lol.

i had pains and tingles last night!!!! went away for an hour and a half though. i thought to start with it was just baby going head down and putting pressure on me down there but then it changed and pains felt like they where coming from my bum (like she was pushing her way out down there) after a while i realised they where gradually hurting for longer and where quite rhythmic rather than random. But they then just stopped. Think it must have been braxton hicks that's just hurt a little more. OH got excited though bless him, he was ready to run to the car. 

and OBEM really got to us last night. we're in the same position as the lady who lost her little boy at 22 weeks. If anything even starts to go the tiniest bit off plan i think we're going to freak out that it will be like last time. 
and the forceps one put me off wanting them to be used even more!! That poor babies head :(

i hope everyone is ok today? any twinges or dropped bumps??


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've got some weird feelings. Hard to describe really, kind of tight but not horrible at all. Still don't think LO has dropped... 

I just answered the door to the (super hot) delivery man. Realised i was wearing my onsie and hadn't taken off yesterday's make up. I'm such a hotty.


----------



## littleANDlost

i haven't worn make up since i left work at the beginning of January lol. i;ve given up even trying to look anything other than huge and warn out lol.

this was my bump on monday - still well and truly up!
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks 6 days (8).jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









37 weeks 6 days (9).jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









37 weeks 6 days (10).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha L&L! I don't normally wear make up. But we went out last night and I look like a pig without it. people always tell me I look ill otherwise! That is a gorgeous bump! x


----------



## littleANDlost

i don't think i look as big as i thought i would do at this stage?? i feel like a whale though. 
i'mnot sure where the whole pregnancy glow thing ever came from as i never thought i glowed, from day one i've looked rougher than ever.


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> I just answered the door to the (super hot) delivery man. Realised i was wearing my onsie and hadn't taken off yesterday's make up. I'm such a hotty.

:haha: Missy, love it!! He should start a club with my poor postman! Also realised my food delivery guy has stopped looking me in the eye since i answered the door in just my dressing gown a week or two ago. See, dressing gown is fine, but with the bump so big now, it doesn't close properly, its open from the belly button down, and i was sort of about to get in the shower....... Poor poor man! :nope: I noticed he was training a new guy up this week, i hope i haven't forced him to quit with my bush flashing!!! :blush:

I've just finished eating the emergency packet of biscuits i bought for the midwives to eat :dohh: I'm sensing a visit to the shops in my future!
Should be classy, i look like total crap at the moment, and Roh went out this morning with OH, played in the mud in the park, fell over, cut his eyebrow, and then when he got home i showered him down and put him in a fleece sleepsuit. He immediately ran off down the hall and slipped over and landed on his face and cut his lip. He now has a huge fat lip and a cut on his eyebrow, he looks like he's been boxing, poor little guy!
So, waddling heavily pregnant bedraggled looking mum off down the shops with an abused looking child.... ace! :dohh:


----------



## emera35

littleANDlost said:


> i don't think i look as big as i thought i would do at this stage?? i feel like a whale though.
> i'mnot sure where the whole pregnancy glow thing ever came from as i never thought i glowed, from day one i've looked rougher than ever.

I think your bump looks lovely! :) I don't feel like i look much bigger than 2 weeks ago really either, sort of thought it would keep getting more and more massive? :shrug: Oh and the glow thing... i think its a lie personally, i've looked like a clapped out granny mixed with a spotty teenager through this pregnancy and with Roh too. I think i felt great for about 2 weeks in the middle of 2nd tri both times, but other than that, yuck, hide the mirrors!! :sick:


----------



## loolindley

Wish I had stayed in and chatted with you lads last night.....sounds like it was more fun than that crap film I went to watch!!!!

Emera - You should totally go with your gut instinct for names. If it is that special to you, then it doesn't matter at all if it is popular or not. We have got some wacky names, and they are going to go down like a lead baloon...but we are still going with our gut instinct!

Blessed - Wow - losing your plug makes things sound like they are going to happen!!!

Joanna - are you still craving sweet stuff? There's a bit of chocolate on the road by Rashy's (unless she gave into temptation and ate it herself :rofl:)

MsC - Thats nice of MrC to state a preference at such a late stage :wacko: :rofl: He _does_ realise those sort of details were decided 37 weeks ago??? :rofl: HAPPY NEWFRUITING DAY!!!! :cake::cake::cake:

Mitch - I love how you are wondering if you will need smaller sleep suits!! I am wondering the opposite!!! BTW, did we decide the difference (if any) between babygros and sleepsuits??? I'm SUCH a rookie!

FT - My Auntie (Dad's sister) had 2 still born babies. It's going to be a tough episode for me to watch I think, as it's always a fear. It's not anything that could have been passed onto me, but what a dreadful thing to go through. I also know someone who had a still born because they swallowed meconium when they were being delivered. That is hugely scary to me :cry: ALSO - are your hips still hurting?? Get bouncing on that ball - it's such a pain relief!

Wouldluv - HAPPY NEWFRUITING DAY!!!! :cake::cake::cake:

WT - hang on, hang on, hang on......having the babies before the weekend???? But that means today or tomorrow????????????? WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :happydance::happydance: It's about time we had some more babies on this thread!!!!

Waula - BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :rofl::rofl: I was in the car last night thinking about you, and those damn bags. I thought, well, I'll pack mine when Waula eventually packs hers because you're due AGES before me. Now I am starting to think I'll pack mine when you go into labour!! I like that I can use you as a benchmark for my lack or organisation!!!!!

MsC - yea, I went through your village last night and past your delicious cake supplier!!!! Can I just say in advance that you are going to be one fit and healthy Mum...those are some serious hills up there!!!!!

Lozza and MsC - oooh, the event is on Tuesday isn't it?? I've totally neglected my find a nice place to have lunch duties. I don't know Stockport anymore!!! :cry: I'll text my brother and see if he can suggest anywhere!

L&L - I've not worn make up since a wedding I went to in January :shock: I'm such a let down to myself!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

That was such an essay - I'm sorry!!!

AFM.......

I lost 2lbs at fat camp this week!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im so pleased! Must have been all that whaling around at aquanatal yesterday!!!!!

I was soooooo rough last night. I was just really nauseous after my car journeys, and going to the cinema to see a CRAP film didn't help. I wanted to leave from about 30 minutes in, but wouldn't because I hate to waste money!!! :rofl: So I sat there for 2 hours, wriggling, going to the toilet, sighing really loudly, making rude comments about the very annoying child in the film, and making a blanket from our hoodies to snuggle under. Rubbish. My choice next week.....and it can't be much worse than that film!

Potential non news on the house........all the questions have come back and been answered. Technically this should mean that there is nothing in the way of us exchanging and completeing now...........potentially. :grr:


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - great bump!

Loo - was thinking what about Heaton Moor, which is pretty close to Stockport. Just need to check if MsC's train stops there rather than just at Stockport, or one of us can pick her up from the station (i was getting train, think i'll drive though). I've tried googling places in Stockport and there really isn't much! Loads of nice places to eat in the Heatons though. And congrats on the 2lb loss!

Thanks to Loo & WT I have been out and bought a chocolate cupcake. It was delicious! Discovered a new place called the Cake Gallery - and it's a 30 minute round trip to walk, so fits in nicely with my "taking up a 30 minute walk every day" for Lent!


----------



## emera35

Lozza I LOVE that you have taken up a daily 30 mins walk to the cake shop! :D Best lent decision ever!! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

emera35 said:


> Lozza I LOVE that you have taken up a daily 30 mins walk to the cake shop! :D Best lent decision ever!! :haha:

Well strictly speaking i've only taken up the 30 minute walk.:haha: However, today I discovered that's just enough time to reach the cake shop:thumbup:

It's actually uphill on the way though and I was surprisingly tired when I got back (it's unusually hot today though) so might not go that way every day! Got to check out places to hang out with babies though so treating it as research too:haha:


----------



## newfielady

Good morning ladies. Firstly, stop talking about cupcakes. :brat: My "dealer" lives a little over an hour away, and they are g.o.o.d. :drool:
Hubby is working at the baby's room again today. We've had to tear everything out except the gyproc, which wasn't the first plan. :dohh:
I can't believe how different flapjacks and pancakes are.:haha:
I had a dream about Emera last night. I dreampt she had her baby. What you were doing in Newfoundland at my house Emera, I'll never know. :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Lozza - great lent 'thing'. Taking up a 30 minute walk is both healthy and a productive use of your day!

My brother text back and said everywhere within waddling distance of the train station is a bit grim, but he would txt me back later when he has spoken to my sil. Heatons sound good though, and I'll be driving down so can pick up people. Only potential sticking point could be if we complete on the house on the same day or before........but I think I am dreaming if I think that is going to happen!!!!

Could have just potentially fecked things up by demanding that we complete by the end of next week as I think the vendor has had plenty of time to sort herself out and got packed. Basicly got told by the estate agent that she was elderly and wasn't going to be pushed, but she would let her know that we would pull out if not done by the end of next week.....

But that's not what I said :sad2::sad2:


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - your bump looks lush!

Loo - which film was it?xxx and nope my hips arent hurting - which makes me think LO engaged a little :hugs: really hope ur house is sorted soon hun as sounds sooo stressful :hugs:

so ladies ive just spent 4 and a half hours cleaning the living room and kitchen. I literally emptied all the kitchen cupboards, scrubbed them and reorganised where everything goes. I even did the oven. :wacko:

Ive now got to make some space for baby stuff e.g. steriliser and then will do a bit more if still got any puff.

Im knackered.


----------



## loolindley

FT - why would you do so much??? It just makes me look really lazy!!!

We went to see Extremally Close and Incredibly Loud (or something like that). I can't say I recommend it! Think I will be choosing The Muppet Show next week if nothing better comes out!!! :haha:

It bloomin gorgeous here. Blue skies and 15 degrees. Think I'm going to go for a waddle round the park with Al and the dogs.


----------



## sandy28

Hi laddies
I think this might be it for me, starting having pain all last night and this morning I went to the bathroom and I'm bleeding a little with pain still. I have a doctor appointment today will see if I will be off to the hospital to have my baby, I'm really scared laddies


----------



## newfielady

L&L- meant to say dear; your bump looks fabulous :thumbup:
FT- you say you're hips _don't_ hurt. Mine have been hurting a lot now. Walking is getting quite painful. :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Sandy, don't be scared! This is really exciting!!!!!

Try and enjoy yourself, because we never know if or when this might happen again! Update us all soon please! :hugs:

Good luck! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Newfie -* yup pain is gone all of a sudden, and supposedly hip pain eases when baby starts to engage (pelvis pain is another matter) xx

*Loo *- dont worry ive stopped.... i cant do anymore im SOOOO tired. really wanted the whole house done :( 

The good news is - i guess im officially nesting?!
*
SANDY -* OMG good luck hunni and please do not be scared... this is a wonderful thing! update us whenever you are ready to. :hugs: ENJOY IT :hugs:


----------



## sandy28

The pain is really starting to hit hard right about now, should I call the doctors or wait for my appointment in 2hours


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - that definitely sounds like nesting!

Sandy - Good luck! Hope everything goes OK x


----------



## firsttimer1

sandy - call the doctors and if you cant get thru skip them and call your local labour ward / MW xxx explain that your in pain and had some blood etc - they will get u in asap i would imagine xxx

GOOD LUCK HUNNI XXXX


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Sandy! Don't be scared, we are all sending you best wishes! 

Loo, call back and clarify! I can't believe they get all high and mighty with you about an elderly lady when you're about to have a baby. Especially when it's not your fault that everything has taken so long.

Everyone at my house is in a pissy mood this morning. I finally went back to sleeping in the bedroom only to be awakened by DH's alarm going off at 6:15 for no reason whatsoever. Then the coffee machine wouldn't work, which turned DH into a bear (I offered to let him go to McDs and get me a bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit with his coffee, but he refused). 

Now he's sitting around with a sore back, and I have sore hips, and I think I'm going to back out of the workshop thing I said I'd do Saturday (I warned them that I might have to). The idea of being either stuck in a chair for five hours or forced to hobble around in front of a hundred teenagers isn't exactly appetizing.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sandy - OMG good luck hun! I'll be scared too, so your not alone... I'm sure you probably wont enjoy the labour part but you might be meeting your little one soon... something I KNOW you will enjoy. :hugs:

Emera - Sorry Roh has had some falls, poor little guy. Thats the thing with toddlers, they trip and bang themselves all the time.

Hospital Bag - haven't packed mine yet but did watch a vlog on YouTube last night from a lady i've been following who has had two children so far. She has great informative videos and did one about packing a hospital bag... so I've made a list from what she brought. So now I just need to get a bag together.

Baby Shower - I have my baby shower this weekend that my mom is throwing for me. I'm excited but mostly because my sister is coming to the shower, she arrives tomorrow and I haven't seen her since Christmas :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for baby shower joanna!

lol about the flapjack/pancake talk laddies. they are the exact same thing here :haha: its so funny how things differ from place to place. 

sandy- hope your fears are calmed a little and im praying for you :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

Sandy - hope everything is going ok!! can't wait for your next update.

My hips to are hurting a lot and i've started getting pains down my legs from it, OH thinks it's a bit of sciatica as i have struggled with my back since 24 weeks but it's not to often and mainly after i've been laying on my side all night.

Well i just had a lovely nap and then soe gorgeous hot cross loaf toast. mmmmmmmm. Going to now try to persuade my OH that he wants to go into town when he's finished work to look at baby stuff we don't need as i wanna get out the house!!


----------



## littleANDlost

ohh and just realised if babies come next Tuesday for any of us it will be on the leap year!!!!


----------



## emera35

Well I go to the shops and everyone gets online!

Newfie, sorry for coming to your house to have my baby, hope I didn't make any mess! :haha:

Sandy - don't be scared, relax everything will go just fine! :hugs: if you didn't already then call the doctors now hun xxx

FT you were bound to nest eventually! :haha: now relax and treat yourself for all your hard work! ;) 

Joanna enjoy the shower! :)

Citymouse hope the pissiness in the Mouse house receeds as the day goes on! Look on the bright side, at least its not peeziness!

Oohn think I've missed something, silly preggy brain!

Just killed myself going to the shops, but we needed supplies! Poor Roh woke up from his nap crying, his lip is huuuuge! Bought him some melon though, which seems to be cheering him up ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

l&l- i absolutely do NOT want a leap year baby!!!! if he comes then i guess i will have to be ok with it, but it would be the least of my preferences


----------



## newfielady

Emera, don't worry. You didn't make any mess. :winkwink: And I was surprisingly calm for someone who had to have a baby after watching you have yours. :wacko:
FT- this is probably going to sound stupid, what's the difference in hip pain a pelvis pain? :shrug: All I know is my "area" is hurting.


----------



## littleANDlost

blessed - I'm not to keen on a leap year baby either. legs are staying crossed next Wednesday!

Newfi - i call it hip pain when it's more on the outside of my legs or bum area, i then call the pain nearer my lady bits pelvic pain.


----------



## emera35

Ooh I'd not thought that carefully about having a leap year baby. My friend's birthday was the 29th Feb. When she was little she used to have presents on the 28th and on the 1st too, and they celebrated both days. She always thought actual leap years were crappy as she only got one birthday! :haha: 

I guess I don't really mind, I mean, what can you do if baby comes then? :shrug: plus, if its a girl then they are going to be quite happy to say they are only 15 when they are 60, surely? :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Newfie, basically what L&L said - its just slightly different areas x mine was always my right hip which immobilised me xx

I dont REALLY mind about leap year - but would not chose it LOL

Im still hoping my LO will arrive around march 2nd - 7th (wk38/39) so parents are here... but thats so not going to happen... and worst bit is that i will prob need to clean again by the time they DO come :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh Sandy - exciting - if you havent already...call them!!!! And good luck :hugs:

I dont particularly want a leap year baby....I have set my sights on baby coming 1st-3rd march but like FT I have not hope of that happening

Definately been some droppage not only in bump but also baby I reckon...havent got a MW appt til next Wednesday so wont know for sure but baby definately feels lower and my legs have to be wider at the moment :happydance: exciting if engagement is happening.

So went around for coffee at one of the NCT ladies houses = she had twins girls last Friday, another one there her little girl exactly one week old and another one whos boy is 1 month......all sooooo cute:flower:. I thought I was going to be afraid of holding someone elses precious cargo...but one of hubbies offered me a coffee then one of the twins whilst he went off to make it...aaargh....but so small and cute...I was quite broody...phew!!!!

Anyway a lovely couple of hours,....they all fed, had nappy changes and slept so I can deal with that. One other girl who is 39 weeks now said that with all those well behaved babies she is bound to have the screamer....made me giggle....then I though :dohh: could be me too.....:haha:

Popped into town and Boots had 3 for 2 baby event so another 3 little outfit/sleepsuits were bought (again 2 unisex and one girly :haha:)....but after seeing these little ones even newborn ones I bought (up to 9.9lbs) looked massive....worried I dont have smaller things mmmmmm


----------



## Skadi

Emera - Nope she has no feeding tube anymore, it's been out since she got moved to the other hospital. They have been making her gag on it by shoving it down her throat when they don't feel like bottle feeding her. :growlmad:



emera35 said:


> Also about skin colour, its sort of pot luck I think with that sort of thing, genetics can do really unexpected things! There was a programme on here a while ago about twins born to mixed race parents and one of them was about 2 brothers who were twins, one had black skin and one white! So if that can happen when they are in the womb at the same time, I figure pretty much anything can happen depending which genes your baby inherits, and which are switched on or off. :shrug:

That is true. It is just strange to see a baby by a black couple be a whole lot lighter than mine!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch im pretty sure digs has dropped too. My bump only looks a LITTLE different but pressure down below is quite alot more.... it was uncomfy when i went to the wee even. and im with you on the waddle! x

emera, im just watching last nights Mchef.... its sooo exciting :dance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I went for a walk yesterday and realised I now officially waddle rather than walk! 

I'd rather not have a leap year baby, plus wednesday next week is way too early, I'd miss the north west BnB meet up too!


----------



## Skadi

I'm glad I avoided the risk of both a Christmas Baby (It was pretty close!) as well as a leap year baby AND as well as an April Fools baby had I gone late! Yikes. Good luck to all you ladies hoping to avoid certain days!


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhh michel roux jr has made a suprise appearance on Mchef! this has cheered me up no end :happydance: :cloud9: :kiss:

i actually got my steriliser out of its box today and looked at how to actually use it :haha: seems pretty simple - its a microwave one as was recommended by a few people :) i also put babys bottles in ''baby drawer'' in the kitchen. 

Tonight im going to test the TENS machine on my DH :dance: 

and also - should i now try out my breast pump? Or should i not do that till LO is here :shrug: I suppose it doesnt need testing?? :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

lozza1uk said:


> Mitch - I went for a walk yesterday and realised I now officially waddle rather than walk!
> 
> I'd rather not have a leap year baby, plus wednesday next week is way too early, I'd miss the north west BnB meet up too!

Oooo yes really looking forward to it :hugs: as long as you don't clock me one for my 'snot nosed teen' faux pas yesterday :wacko::winkwink:

I finish work tomorrow!!! woo hoo :happydance::happydance:

Out of interest I measured my belly yesterday....prob would have helped if I'd been doing it from the beginning....anyhoo I now have a 43 1/2 inch waist :shock:


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - Which microwavable steriliser did you get?? We have the Avent one....I asked on another thread whether you could use for other bottles incase baby didnt take to the Avent ones and we had to change....really good advice on the FF thread.

I need to clear out cupboard for baby stuff too.....maybe a job for next week when on mat leave :happydance:

Oh and I think I may have too many size one nappies :-(


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - don't buy any more (no idea how many you have) as my friend had a load of Huggies size 1 and told me yesterday they don't fit her little boy - wrong shape. I guess you should be able to swap closed packs for the next size up anyway.

Glow - I've got out my boxing gloves specially! Xx


----------



## emera35

Mitch we have an avent microwave sterilizer, I've put all sorts of things in there, dummys, pump parts, sippy cups, teething toys, whatever really. As long as the steam can circulate then its fine :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

I've got the Avent microwave one too :thumbup: I think it fits other bottles, they don't have to be that strategically placed to be honest, as long as they are at an angle were all the steam gets in to them. 
I had the Avent electric one with the girls and it was really good but didn't fancy spending £40+ quid one one to be honest and I got my microwave half price from Boots think it was around £10.50. :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

Good afternoon my dears! :hugs:

It's official. I will be having my babies tomorrow morning at about 11:00 a.m. EST. The doctor is concerned that Baby B is starting to be stressed and he doesn't want to risk my going into labor. So I'm booked for a C. Also, there is a little concern that B is not receiving as much nourishment which is why he is so much smaller. Thus, the doctor says it's safest to go ahead and meet them now rather than waiting.

I'm nervous and anxious a bit. But mostly, I'm really excited. I'll try to update y'all, but if I can't, I'll get DH to post something on my FB. :)


----------



## Skadi

I just added some pictures of Keira's nursery SO FAR to her facebook album. I still have to put up curtains and shelves and I want to find a cute rug to put down. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151143649010084.789565.574510083&type=3&l=377cc27eed


----------



## firsttimer1

*Glow -* why did you have to mention that?? i immediately ran off and measured my tummy :dohh: 44 inches!!??? :dohh: darn it. 

*Mitch - * i have the tommee tippee one as i got the tommee anti-colic bottles. I got posted a free avent bottle and i just checked and it fits in my steriliser; so im guessing you can easily swap bottles if need to? x

nappy wise - ive got about a month and a half worth of size one and then lots of size 2 as they seem to overlap in weight. i buy nappies from kiddicare (again they were recommended and come in 1 month supply boxes) and they will take back any unopened boxes and swap for the size we now need if needed :)

Ladies, im beginning to feel like im FINALLY getting organised :smug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Skadi - soooo cute:flower:

WT - OMG OMG OMG I am soooo over excited for you.....11am eastern time....thats gotta be around 4pm UK time ish?? Oooh good luck and big :kiss:...you get to meet your :baby::baby: soon x x x

I have the Avent steriliser too...thats great news it fits loads of things and potentially different bottles

I have a mixture of Huggies and Pampers nappies so one is bound to be OK....but I have LOADS and LOADS....I think she will grow out of them before I get through them. Good idea Lozza - I will keep boxes / packs intact so I can always swap over in the shop


----------



## firsttimer1

*WT - *ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! :happydance: omg :happydance: i cant wait to see piccies of your two LO's :happydance: dont be scared and anxious..... your about to meet them. I couldnt beeee more jealous :)

*skadi - * firstly that cot bedding is gorgeous, but i LOVVVEEEEEE the coulour on the walls. Great choice! x


----------



## mitchnorm

FT - yeah size ones fit up to 11lbs but I saw one of the NCT ladies today with her one month old and he is already in next size up....he doesnt look THAT big hmmmmm


----------



## emera35

WT wohoo! Exciting! I'm sure everything will go just fine, and its obviously the safest thing to do so that greedy boyA stops hogging all the good stuff! Will say a prayer for you tonight, although I'm sure you are in good hands your doctor sounds soo attentive! :hugs:

FT I watched Mchef last night, was going to mention Mr Roux but thought I'd leave it as a surprise for you :winkwink:

Mitch - babies tend not to come out of their shells much for the first few weeks. So they are all calm and sleepy most the time, then they find their voices a bit later on! :haha: 

Skadi I hated Roh having the feeding tube too, it was horrid he'd always be sick when they fed him as they'd do it so fast. Hen they'd come with a syringe, measure what was in his stomach, then give him to me to breastfeed. Once we were done it was back with the syringe again to see how much more there was in there :sick: I hated it :(

Babies :baby: babies
:baby: babies :baby: babies :baby: babies :baby:
Squweeeeeeee! :dance:
(I might be slightly excited! :blush:)


----------



## Glowstar

WT so excited for you :happydance::happydance: you've done an AMAZING job keeping those LO's cooking for this long! can't wait for an update and some pictures :hugs: Much love to you and your OH :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

WT! Soooooooooo excited that you get to meet your little men tomorrow! It's going to be wonderful and amazing, and of course you will be posting pictures from the recovery room, RIGHT? ;) 

So we will have three 2/24 babies--Kelly's and WT's!

:headspin:


----------



## Skadi

FT - Thanks! My sister got me the bedding, I love it! As far as the wall colour, I am really happy with how it turned out, especially with the white trim and furniture. I wish I took pictures of the room before, you wouldn't believe the difference the colour alone makes!

WT - OMGSH! So exciting! I can't wait to see your little ones! Good luck!

Emera - I am SO glad they don't do it that way here. I would hate to see her go through that. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

yer thats why i have mostly size 2's atm. dont worry tho hun - as you say, you can exchange them :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera* - im so happy he is in it, i had no idea :) what a suprise.... just about to find out who is leaving..... 
*
skadi* - its honestly lush! sooooooo lovely xxxx bet you cant wait to get her in there :kiss:

EDIT TO ADD: omg ive just noticed how dirty all our house windows are. Thats my friday sorted... :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm wish I had kept the receipt...think I threw it :dohh:....Sure they'll exchange without receipt if still in box

And anyway...its not like buying more is going to break the bank.....the nct lady with twins uses Asda ones and she said they are great


----------



## Joannaxoxo

WT - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Sooo excited for you! Good luck tomorrow, can't wait to see pictures of your little ones. Sounds like you are in great hands!

As for me... not feeling so great today. My tummy feels off... this morning I felt a little nauseated and yet hungry at the same time. After eating lunch, I now feel like I might have diarreah (sorry TMI)... my tummy just feels icky. Perhaps its because the baby has been super kicky, maybe he is pushing on my stomach in a funny way and making me feel sick.


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive heard the asda ones are good too. I only went with kiddicare cos the deal they have on is great, and of course they are delivered the next day.... suits my lazy attitude :haha:

*edit to add:* Joanna, :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Joannaxoxo said:


> WT - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Sooo excited for you! Good luck tomorrow, can't wait to see pictures of your little ones. Sounds like you are in great hands!
> 
> As for me... not feeling so great today. My tummy feels off... this morning I felt a little nauseated and yet hungry at the same time. After eating lunch, I now feel like I might have diarreah (sorry TMI)... my tummy just feels icky. Perhaps its because the baby has been super kicky, maybe he is pushing on my stomach in a funny way and making me feel sick.

Oh no Joanna.....is it something you ate??? Apart from that....a system 'clearout' is a sign of body getting ready to birth :wacko:


----------



## Skadi

I really can't wait, although she will be in our room in the cradle I have setup for the first few months. I will definitely be too nervous to have her in her own room for awhile because of all this!


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, feel better! :hugs: 

Popsy, for heaven's sake, take it easy. I don't think window cleaning is on the approved activities list! I do find it hilarious that you've vaulted headfirst into nesting!


----------



## Widger

Oh wow..... babies on their way :happydance:

WT - Good luck with tomorrow. I remember being in delivery suite and mw saying to me - after epidural - you will have your baby by 11... (I eventually had him at 1) but anyway that night I could not sleep a wink!! Hope you manage to get some rest. So exciting.

Sandy - Hope you are doing ok. I know it is a long time since you posted but I would have just called mw.... hope doing ok xx

I am soooooooo tired! I could not sleep last night and properly got up around 5am. Daniel has not slept at all today too which I was kind of banking on for a couple of hours which is highly unusual for him. Typical.

Anyway, the good news is because it was so warm this afternoon, when I took him out to the local playgroup I was wearing flip flops.... so no bending down sorting out socks and boots. Was bliss. Small things in life eh?

I've also had my 36 week appointment and she said I had a very neat bump and measured exactly as should. She also said that baby appeared to be average size (although not sure what that is at 36 weeks? HB 144.... girl? Boy? Yikes - who knows. Oh and the good thing is.... head is centre and down where it should. Daniel's rather large head was stuck in wrong position, hence the really long early labour. So I'm hoping that won't be a problem this time - you can only hope.

Oh and have been having a constant ache on my left hand side... I'm wondering if it means I need the loo (sorry tmi!) I know it isn't contraction pain as it is constant. 

Anyway, off to do Daniel's bath. Hope to catch up for news on Sandy, WT and Kelly tomo....


By the way, does anybody know when a full moon is due? Apparently that helps kick things off too :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Full moon March 8!


----------



## em2656

WT - That's fantastic news and so exciting! Really hope you manage to get a good nights sleep tonight too. Can't wait to see pics!

Hope everyone else is having a good day??? Have had to skip about 20 pages, so not sure what you're all up to atm.

Afm - We had our scan and consultant appointments today. Appointment was at 1pm and we didn't get out of there until 5:45pm!!! Very, very long day, consisting of ultrasound, diabetes midwife, consultant, then scan by the consultant, half an hour wait for an internal scan and then back into see the consultant again. 

So, we now know that the c-section will definately take place during the week of 12th March and will find out exactly which day either tomorrow or monday. She said she would have prefered to have me in now, but there are no theatre spots available for elective surgery until that week.

Baby is now head down (not that it matters now anyway) and the placenta has moved a bit. It's now 4cm away from the cervix, meaning they have a bit more room to make the incision when the time comes, so thats a good thing. Whats really annoying is that if it was only the placenta previa and not placenta accreta, they would probably have let me laboured as it has moved so well. Never mind, just wasn't meant to be I guess.

So all in all, we know a little more but not much and are still waiting, boooooooooooooo!

Em xxx


----------



## crowned

WT, :happydance: congrats!!! can't wait to hear more....

Joanna, ME TOO! Diarrhea for the last couple days, then today feel very nauseated and sick, and just 'off' overall. Not fun. I'm hoping it's a sign of something though...

Em, thanks for keeping us up to date - stay well!


----------



## Glowstar

Em, sounds like things are slightly better than last time and not long now :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Crowned - Yeah same, just an 'off' feeling. Definately a crampy stomach feeling, I think it might be gas and diarreah making me feel this way. I hope its not a sign of anything yet ... I'd like to cook him a couple more weeks lol.

Mitch - don't think it was something I ate, felt like this before I had lunch and before that i'd just had some oatmeal for breakfast. 

Hoping it will pass soon (literally hahah). Going home in a half hour so I will just relax and perhaps I will feel better.


----------



## citymouse

I ordered fabric for curtains for the nursery! These will be easier than the ones for my office as the window is smaller, LOL.

I'm going to do two panels of each, the waves on the outside and the elephants on the inside.

https://img221.imageshack.us/img221/3356/mediumeu297ra.jpg https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/5659/mediumeu294.jpg

It took me a ridiculous amount of time to decide on these! 

For the sheers I think I'll just order from Amazon like I did for my office.


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- very cute!

wt- yay!!!! good job keeping them in so long momma :thumbup:

joanna- hope you feel better, or its just the start of labor and your not sick :hugs:

afm- baby didnt move for 2 hrs. had to do another nonstress test. he barely moved for it and they agree he isnt moving like he should be. supposed to have 6 movements minimum per hour. his heart beat was good though so im back home :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

WT - I am SO excited for you, I can't say! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: You'll get to meet your boys in a few hours! :cloud9:

So that will mean Kelly, WT, and probably Sandy will all have their February Fritatas tomorrow!!! Awesome.

EM - sorry you had such a long day in the hospital, but at least you know what will be happening now, and that isn't long to wait at all! Shame about the C section, but I can totally understand why they are being cautious :hugs:

Mouse - I LOVE those fabrics! Especially the one with the hefalumps on them. Gorgeous!

My bump is really hurting low down tonight. The only thing to ease it is when I lie down on my side. BAH.

Just taking it easy tonight (like I ever do anything else!), but getting up at 5.30 to take my parents to the airport. Thankfully it's only 10 mins away!!


----------



## loolindley

Blessed - I'm so sorry to hear that. When will they have you in again? Will they be deciding on a c section if things don't change? :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy - gorgeous patterns :)

blessed - hope you are being monitored and cared for; kp us updated :hugs:

this thread is getting exciting now... lots of babies sound like they are on the way :dance:

Joanna, and others - i too have had an ''off'' evening. After nesting all day i then couldnt eat my dinner, was ridiculously hot and then felt sick. Its all fun fun fun at this stage of pregnancy isnt it LOL?!

Loo - 5:30am??? make sure u get an early night missus! I know ur used to early starts, but still! x


----------



## emera35

Em - :hugs: hope everything goes well for you!

Blessed - :hugs: too, hope you and baby are getting looked after xxx

I'm having my first ever freaky food combo.. Was desperate for custard creams with mature cheddar cheese? Um, bit weird, but very much enjoying it... :shrug:

Watching old OBEM :)


----------



## newfielady

Just wanted to pop in with a quick update before I cram in some last minute studying. My doctors appointment was a little confusing to tell you ladies the truth. He finally had my ultrasound results. I had my scan on Jan 21 (when I was 31 weeks and 1 day according to him; 31 weeks and 6 days by me). According the the results, I was measuring 33 weeks and 3 days. Spot on for it too, baby was a little over 4 lbs at the time and the estimated birth weight was 6-6 1/2 lbs. :shock: So if that's right I could be delivering almost two weeks earlier than I thought! Cue Panic!!


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- i go in for my regular appt on monday. even though he isnt moving like he should be, they arent doing anythiing unless there is a problem with his heartbeat or i start bleeding- which would indicate placenta abruption. if that happens i would have an emergency csection. otherwise still just waiting things out and checking on things.

the nurse said if i have concerns about his movement to call and come in again. im not sure what i would be looking for now though since they said he isnt moving like he should be already??? i dont want to keep going in to be checked and told he isnt moving, but hb is ok. now i wish i had a heart monitor to check on him :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera *- that ISSS weird.....!
Ive not had ANY weird cravings... and TBH havent realllyyy craved at all. I went thru a a banana flavoured thing but thats it :shrug:

Hope i crave something odd so i have a story to tell ;)

As some of you know, its standard in oxfordshire for me to have my 38week appt with the GP, will she be able to tell if baby is engaging?? Perhaps *Missy* will know when she signs on.... wasnt sure if a GP would know :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Oh Blessed that sounds scary :hugs: I guess you should just go back the moment you feel concerned (well more than you already are) ? Praying for you both. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Blessed - find it weird they have sent you home if they have actually said he isn't moving like he should be :shrug: even if his heartbeat is OK. I would ef go back if you are even a tiny bit concerned :hugs:

Rashy - love the fabrics :hugs:

Newfie - weird you should post about dates as when we started this thread I was always sure your EDD was around the same time as mine :wacko: looks like Dani might make her arrival earlier than expected :thumbup:

Joanna - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

FT - I am sure your GP will be able to check or why else have your appointment with him :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Newfie -* scans are sooo confusing arent they. we are always told over here that later scans are inaccurate because babies develop at their own speed then. So here, we would always go by LMP date - or the 12 week scan. :shrug: I guess just be ready from 2 weeks earlier LOL! x

*Blessed *- can you get hold of a doppler or anything? and dont be put off calling them the INSTANT you think something is wrong movement wise :hugs:


----------



## emera35

FT if the GPs there regularly do antenatal apps then they should be fairly experienced with checking babies' positions :)

And yes I'm eating this combo thinking "weird but yum!!" :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks glow and emera!

OK another Q.... i keep seeing ladies on third tri say ''ive had a second sweep and im now 4cm dilated......''

should we not be in pain at 4cm??? im sure ive watched OBEM and some ladies are screaming and are only 1-3cm... :shrug:

sorry if im being dunb... :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

love the fabric mousey

FT i have no idea about the cm and sweep thing. have to say it hadnt occurred to me.

I am officially the best wife ever, i made my hubby a 4 course meal tonight, with candles and homemade heart shaped cookies with coffee - served with lemonade in wine glasses lol!

poor boy he is off to work at 11pm until about 8am tomorrow


----------



## newfielady

FT- we don't get 12 week scans here. :shrug: They just go by the size and weight of the baby on the scans. :shrug:
blessed- I'm not sure what's going on with you but take care of yourself. :hugs:
So I understand we have some babies tomorrow? Exciting! 

P.S
Nothing lights a fire under DH's ass quite light being told the baby may come early. :rofl:


----------



## emera35

FT it totally depends! Alot is to do with how fast it happens. If you take a week to get to 4cm then its going to have happened gradually so not necessarily painfully. If you take an hour to get to 4cm then you are going to bloody know about it! ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies, im not sure what to think. 

ft- i can probably look for a doppler when DH gets home. not sure where i would go

glow- i dont know what to think. not sure whats going on. when they said he wasnt moving like he should be i was worried i would get sent over to labor and delivery. my OB wasnt in the office though to look things over so another OB looked at results of nonstress test and said heartbeat was ok so come back if i needed to???


----------



## emera35

Hmmm, Blessed is there any way you can get in touch with your own OB and discuss the last non-stress test? Will he be back in the office soon? You sound like you are pretty concerned, i'm not sure its best to leave it like this if you are, as even if everything is fine, you are going to be worried sick. :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Wondertwins - GOOD LUCK!!!! How exciting, can't wait to see pictures, will be thinking of you tomorrow just as I finish up work for the rest of the year, hooray!

Joanna - "natures clearout" as our antenatal class
Midwife put it could be a first sign!

Newfie - eek, 2 weeks early, I would be in shock.

Blessed - agree with the others, can you call back? Hope everything goes ok with you too.

Xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera *- oh i see.... so technically some of us could be dilated as we type right now? like 1,2,3,4cm? interesting.

I think im more likely to get to 4cm the painful way :haha:

*blessed -* i agree with the other ladies :hugs: if you can contact OB then do :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Em - Glad that things seem to have improved so bigger area for incision xx

Blessed - Forget the doppler, next time lack of movement again just get yourself to the hospital

City - Lovely fabric

Newfie - My friend was told baby would be 11lb+ and he was 9lb 8, still big but nowhere near as big as scan predicted

FT - It depends on your GP. I found last time that one knew what to do, the other not so sure (have a medical centre here and can't always get same gp)

As for dilation. I was in horrible pain for 2 days before I was admitted to hospital and I was STILL only 3cm dilated.

I forgot to say earlier that baby's head was at the brim? Does that mean not engaged but about to be? Missy.... need your help :) 2nd babies usually don't descend or get in place until last minute, Daniel's head was free at 36 weeks I'm sure. Emera - do you know if your baby is engaged yet?


----------



## emera35

FT yes, technically you can dilate through contractions that you can't feel strongly, some people never feel really strong contractions :shrug: I know my friend only decided to call the hospital after 5 hours of mild contractions because her waters broke, and they had to rush her in from the car because the baby was crowning as they arrived there, she had no idea she was fully dilated! Where as I was only 2cm after my waters broke and then took 1.5 hours to get to 10cm and i definitely knew i was contracting! :haha: It all depends! ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- i think im most worried that something isnt being picked up. this pregnancy is mirroring my last. my last baby wasnt moving like he should have been either, and also had low fluid levels. i had to be induced at 37 weeks from it. they kept checking his weight, heartbeat, fluid, etc and he seemed ok except for fluid levels. it wasnt until they broke my water that they found out his fluid was filled with blood and there was a concealed placenta abruption. after i had him his placenta was tested and found to be slowly pulling away for weeks which they figured was probably related to low fluid and decreased movements. they said i was very lucky to get him out when i did cuz at any time it could have just pulled completely away and of course he would have died in minutes. 

i dont want to be that overdramatic woman that keeps calling throwing a fit, im just worried it could be happening again. and of course i cant help but think what if it was pulling away again and suddenly pulled away completely... i would lose him


----------



## emera35

Widger - Yes i think if babies head is at the brim it means they are in position to engage but haven't yet. My consultant said i was fully engaged, but in my notes from my MW appointment on tuesday it says 1/5 palpable (above brim) so i think that means i'm 4/5 engaged. The MW didn't seem to think it meant much :haha: I asked about 2nd babies engaging late, she said its common for them to not engage until the last minute then move down fast, but equally they can engage early and hang out for weeks! :rolleyes:


----------



## newfielady

Ah Blessed! That's scary. I don't think you're being over dramatic!


----------



## emera35

Blessed - To be honest i would be that overdramatic woman throwing a fit if it was me! Its not like its without precedent, so i'd be asking for alot more re-assurance than you've been given! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

gosh blessed that does sound very scary! i hope everything goes well


----------



## MsCrow

Widger, my MW said the baby was in the brim last week which she said was in place but not engaged...but not going anywhere either. Since then I've had a lot of sharp pains which I think is the baby descending down.

WonderTwins, will be thinking of you all day tomorrow and really hoping all goes well!

Blessed, you're in my thoughts lady, I think you're totally right to be cautious. I hope you can get some helpful investigation soon.

Sandy, hope you're ok!

Baby has been rolling today which after a quiet morning, has been good. My builder is finally finishing the tiles in the kitchen and then starting on the cupboard in the nursery. It won't be stripped and plastered before I give birth but at least the stuff in there will just be about the baby. Otherwise, it's been a massively shitty day.


----------



## firsttimer1

Blessed - stop worrying about being the ''dramatic women'' :hugs: Your concerned and they should be giving you all the help and advice you need hunni :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

I don't think that is being overdramatic Blessed! I think any of us would react and think the same way after an experience like that!


----------



## firsttimer1

> Otherwise, it's been a massively shitty day.


Crow - are u ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Blessed - Never EVER feel like you are being overdramatic. You know what happened last time and know what feels right so trust your instinct. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Widger

Emera - I was hoping that as Daniel was stuck that this one even having its head anywhere near where it should could only be a good sign i.e. not 2 days of painful early labour.... I can dream :rofl:

Oh by the way girls.... I have a confession to make

I've not packed my bags yet!!!! EEK!


----------



## MsCrow

I'm ok FT, just been a bad day, things going wrong technically with websites (I design), the convergence of my community MW, my builder and people installing loft installation all at one, and very little progress made on phd amendments.

Tick, tick, tick in my head. Time is running out.

I agree Blessed, you're a very experienced mother, trust your instinct!

One image is here from the photoshoot. Beware, nudity.

Here's to a better, and exciting day tomorrow. When is Kelly's c-section?

Widger, I haven't finished mine. It's only nearly done thanks to a dear MrC bringing back a bagload of maternity pads and breast pads. Shall we agree to both be done by the end of the weekend?


----------



## emera35

MsC sorry for the bad day :hugs: I hate it when everything just goes a bit to shit like that! :growlmad: Hope tomorrow is brighter for you :hugs: That picture is absolutely stunning lady, i love it, so beautifully posed! I'm very jealous! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

*Widger......* pack!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!! :grr: or as its late... tomorrow :winkwink:

*Crow...* firstly, wowwwwwwww that photo is beautiful!!! I assume MrC has seen it? ITS GORGEOUS! and your so brave! love it xxx as for having a stressful day.... draw a line under it... tomorrow you can start afresh :hugs: and get your bag done too missus! :haha:

PS. kelly is induced tomorrow.... as is WT... :dance: .... and maybe even sandy too .... :)


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks for the comments. I did show MrC in the end because I knew he'd choose some different ones. That one is one I'll get for me. She was a great photographer and I'm glad I did it. 

I look forward to tomorrow being a better day FT!

Crikey, tomorrow will be a knicker-gripping day on the March Mamas thread.


----------



## firsttimer1

I know im so excited that tomorrow we will have more babies.... even if we dont get updates/photos for a while.... its nice to know :dance:


----------



## emera35

Babiiieeess!!! :dance: :baby: :dance:


----------



## loolindley

MsC, sorry to hear about your massively shit day :hugs: Have a word with your baby - I'm sure it wont mind being 2 weeks late of you need the extra time? I'm going to have a chat with mine tomorrow :winkwink: Stunning photo by the way. Really beautiful. xx

Widger - I've not packed mine either. I think I'm going to wait for babies to start happening before I scare myself into action!

Nice chilled out evening watching old OBEM. Bed now for my 5.30 wake up. YAWN!

Nos da. xx


----------



## firsttimer1

is anyone else sick of drinking the RLT now...lol xx as much as i like it.... its getting old!!! :coffee:


----------



## Nicnak282

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:...YAYEEEEAAAHHHH!!! How exciting!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck to all of you xx

Just tried to catch up - please stop chattering so much laddies...I cannot have a life and have a hope in hell of keeping up!!!! :dohh:

MsCrow - Stunning pic!! Here's to tomorrow being a better day xx

Blessed - please be a 'neurotic' mum...you have every reason to want to be kept an eye on. take good care xx

Lots more I meant to say...arrrgghh forgotten it all :nope:

I've been very busy the last few days with hospital appts etc and catching up with friends. 

Hospital appt was quite disappointing as iron levels have not changed even though I have been taking 3 mega pills a day and they've been makign me feel quite dreadful :cry: However a nice midwife is giving me another 2 weeks (if baby keeps cooking!) to see if I can raise them enough to be considered low risk again!! I really hope so as I had my heart set on a mid-wife led birth in a pool. We visited the consultant led hospital last night just in case it doesn't improve and I nearly cried. Am still trying to get my head around it all as it is so far off my dreams...I know the main thing is that baby is delivered safe and sound and I am in safe hands in case of excess bleeding so I WILL be mature about it...soon. :blush:

Off to bed soon as shattered. I'm booked in to get my bikini-line and legs waxed tomorrow morning wacko:) and then having a pedicure!! I cannot bend enough now to deal with things below the waist so I hoep she's not horrified!!! :haha: Hubby said I could have these treatments as part of my birthday pressie....I don't think so honey!! Only a man could possibly think that a wax treatment was a gift!!!! :dohh:

Sleep tight and catch up tomorrow - with hopefully some babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lots love xxx


----------



## MsCrow

:hugs: Nicnak, I'm aiming for the same as you and have the same worries. I am awaiting my results.

Can I ask what's making you feel off about the tablets? I'm on basic Ferrous Sulphate, 200mg, 3 times a day. They're making bowel movements, um, loose, 'scuse me. I feel washed out and I'm worried the way they make me feel will mean I'm missing other vital nutrients.

Meh. Not much fun for you, especially to be reassessing how your birth might be at what must feel a late stage. Thinking of you.


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks MsCrow :hugs: xx

I'm on Ferrous Fumarate 305mg tabs 3 times a day and yep they do make things 'loose' and I've had stomach cramps and rushing to the bathroom the last day or so. Also feel nauseous every time I take one, meh indeed :nope:

Am trying to get my head around it and I'm not expecting things to have changed in 2 weeks. I think I need to think I'll be in the other hospital and anything other will be great. 

Really hope your levels and results are better :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

*nicnak -* im keeping my fingers crossed - firmly - for you hun :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Hey, it's tomorrow in Australia which means Kelly is probably up and getting ready for her c-section! I think it's 6 am there right now! :dance: 

Blessed, don't worry about being overdramatic! You have earned the right to trust your instincts. I'll bet they get a ton of calls from women who don't have 10% as much reason to be legitimately concerned as you. Honestly, I'd go right back if you feel worried. :hugs: You are a good mama and you need to look out for yourself and your bubba. Caring for pregnant women is what they get paid for, so don't think you're wasting their time.

MsCrow, sorry about your shitty day, but your picture is beautiful! You look like a classical statue or something, so graceful and lovely.

Emera, what an exotic combination of foods. Sounds... er... nice. 

Sending DH's assistant out to buy me a laptop desk. My sciatic nerve can't take this "sitting all day in a chair" business. With a laptop desk I can move from the ball to the couch to... I don't know, another chair? LOL! Anyway, it should help.


----------



## Widger

Ok so I've got a really busy weekend but I will aim to have them packed by Sun night?? What do you say MrsC and loo? 

I've still got constant ache on lower left side :( maybe I've pulled something?

Mrsc - amazing photo

Ft - you know my thoughts on rlt!!!

Nicnak - sorry about iron levels. Once Labour kicks in you'll not be too bothered about how you have the baby I'm sure. At least ad you say, you've got time to get head around things and hopefully levels will rise so you get what you want xx


----------



## wondertwins

How in the world am I going to sleep tonight? :shock: 

Btw... here's some interesting c-section protocol (for the US anyway). I have to take a shower tonight before bed and again tomorrow morning before I go to the hospital, and they gave me a medicinal type of soap to use everywhere but my face or private parts. I'm not allowed to shave. No conditioner for my hair, no styling products, no jewelry, no makeup, no lotion, etc. In other words, I'm going to look super sexy! :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

WT - that's a bit strict! I know over here there's something about not having nail varnish on (so they can use nail colour to monitor your vitals) but not being able to wash your hair? That's a bit random! What about emergency C-sections?!

Good luck getting some sleep anyhow - i've had 2 nights in a row dropping off before midnight - thought it was too much to hope for 3 in a row, and i've not even got anything exciting happening tomorrow!

Nic/MsC - hope your iron levels improve. Plenty of spinach & steak required on top of the iron tablets!


----------



## kymied

Ok, so I have several days to catch up on but I wanted to tell you how sad I am that this is on UK amazon and not my amazon. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babymoov-Baby-Fly-Changing-Bag/dp/B005M0ITOC I think it's the perfect amount of feminine without being girly!

So I think I may have started braxton hicks. Yesterday and today I've had short waves of cramps that feel like I really need to poo. But I try to and sometimes a bit of gas comes out but nothing else. Everything feels super tight and I feel really warm and a tiny bit nauseous. Is that what a contraction feels like? Is this really going to continue another month?

Edited to add: WT - Tomorrow's the day?!?!? WOW! YAY! Congrats! I can't wait to see those little boys!
Kelly too! WOW! There's going to be a ton of babies soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks bunches ladies! if anyone told me the same thing i would insist they do something about it, but i feel like a turd taking my own advice

mrsc- sorry you had such a bad day and you look absoulutely amazing in your pic!!!! mrc is a lucky guy :kiss:

nic- i hope the iron goes up anyways! will be praying for you :hugs:

mouse- ouch on the sciatic nerve! get another chair stat :flower:

OB just referred me to a perinatologist for high risk pregnancy. i have to see him next week for a more in depth scan to check on baby. im feeling like he will be able to either find out if more is wrong or give me some peace about it all if he doesnt find anything. will still be seeing my regular OB and can stay with her for delivery, which im very thankful for she is great. will be praying for this little guy immensely and hopefully will be holding a healthy munchkin at just the right time


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, not that I run around quoting Dr. Phil all the time, but he has a quote I love: Trust in God, but swim TOWARD the shore. :rofl: 

Be a turd! Be a turd! Promise you'll call or go in if you're worried. :hugs:

Don't make me get out the super-hugging smiley... :hugs2:


----------



## blessedmomma

wt and kelly- i am over the moon for you two!!!!!!

wt- thats crazy! i havent ever had a section so i had no idea it was so strict. im sure they have to forgoe in emergencies. my sil is scheduled for one in march if she doesnt go before that. i didnt know she would have to do all that! :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

kymied said:


> Ok, so I have several days to catch up on but I wanted to tell you how sad I am that this is on UK amazon and not my amazon. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babymoov-Baby-Fly-Changing-Bag/dp/B005M0ITOC I think it's the perfect amount of feminine without being girly!

What a shame, that is a nice bag! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

citymouse said:


> Blessed, not that I run around quoting Dr. Phil all the time, but he has a quote I love: Trust in God, but swim TOWARD the shore. :rofl:
> 
> Be a turd! Be a turd! Promise you'll call or go in if you're worried. :hugs:
> 
> Don't make me get out the super-hugging smiley... :hugs2:

lol i agree completely mouse! that reminds me of a funny story i heard once about a guy shipwrecked in the ocean. he prayed and asked God to help him. a big boat came along and tried to rescue him and he told them he was trusting in God to rescue him so they left him there. then another boat came along and tried to rescue him and he told them he was trusting in God to rescue him so they left him there. of course another boat came along and same thing happened. the man drowned and when he got to heaven he asked God why He didnt rescue him??? God said I sent 3 boats to rescue you and you refused them all. moral of the story, He can send help, but He wont force you to get in the boat. 

i will do something if i need to. DH got on me about it. their not the ones who will mourn the loss if things go wrong. im glad my OB is taking extra measures now. i wish she would have been there today to see me


----------



## citymouse

Yes, Blessed, I've heard that story! 

Kymied, that is a really cute bag. I had a really tough time narrowing down diaper bags until my mommy friends all told me to go with one that could function as a backpack. And as I am a sheep, I obeyed. :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

All the bathing stuff is just precautionary to cut down on the risk of surgical site infections. Of course if it were an emergency, they wouldn't worry about all that. 

Blessed- Definitely call if you feel concerned.

Kyrmied- Cute bag! I'm still looking for the perfect bag. Like Mouse, I'm leaning towards something that will function like a backpack. In the meantime, I have a huge bag that a friend gave me. It's cute, but way too big for daily use -- even with twins.


----------



## kymied

Mouse - I picked out one that can be a shoulder pack or a back pack. It's here, I haven't bought it yet as I still have a baby shower coming up and I don't know if someone will want to buy it.

Apparently my hubby's coworkers threw him a baby shower today. I have no idea what he got for gifts as he teaches a class on Thursdays and won't be home until bed time.


----------



## emera35

Argh I'm so tired, Roh is playing silly and keeps wondering up and down the hall asking for cuddles :dohh: He went quite for a while and when. Went to check he'd brought his duvet and pillow and teddy to the front door mat and was making a bed there! :saywhat: now after 1.5 hours of mucking about I'm all alert and listening out for him :dohh: pretty sure he's gone back to sleep, but I'm irritated now because OH wasn't snoring for once, and now he is and I want to stuff things up his nose!! :grr:

Blessed glad you talked with your OB :hugs: hope evrything is well, but its best to get it all checked as thoroughly as possible :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow I said I had a feeling we were going to have a weekend of babies and now we will possibly have 4 by next week! Then I bet someone will probably pop in with a surprise one too!! I'd love for it to be me as I'm getting so impatient but at the same time I'd like him to cook a bit longer and I do fancy march to be his birth month! 

Kelly has possibly had her baby now! I can't wait for pics of everyone's bundles and name announcements! 

Blessed honestly if I had the same concerns as you with your last pregnancy I'd be standing in the middle of the hospital screaming untill someone listened to me! You know your body and you wouldn't be worried if u didn't think u needed to be! 

Hope everyone's else is well!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and 

*GOOD LUCK WT!!!*


----------



## Glowstar

Grrrrr it's 2.28am and I am wide awake!!! Got to get up for work in less than 4 hours! Oh is giving it big zzzzzzzz by my side......there's an evil part of me that wants to nip him and make him share my insomnia. :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

its amazing kelly might already have her baby!

im sure wt will get no sleep tonight :nope: i had to be induced twice now and it was so hard sleeping the night before both times. with my baby that had to be induced at 41+4 i was up at 5am walking and trying to go into labor before having to be at the hospital at 7am.:dohh:

emera- i hate when one of the kids gets up and then you stay wide awake worried about them:wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, wow, Kymied, that bag is super cute! I'm sort of miffed as I feel like I scoured the internet for cute backpack/shoulder bag options and never came across that brand. 

Ah, Glowie, sorry about your OH's snoring. I've never been patient about that, even pre-preg!

Well, I got my laptop desk, so now I'm sitting on the couch trying to get it set to a good angle. Sure beats sitting hunched over in the kitchen chair or hanging out downstairs with the contractor. :haha: He's long gone for the day, but I don't even feel like being down there when I know there's work going on. 

We're supposed to go out to dinner tonight with a friend from out of town whose wife is around 24 weeks-ish... I feel like I'm going to strike terror into his heart when he sees what he's in for in eleven short weeks!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and I had the most interesting hypnobirthing practice session today... I totally zoned out and I was completely aware that I was zoning out... I was totally focused on the color yellow for a while, and then I would have sworn I fell asleep, except that when the lady was counting up to three at the end (to end the practice session), I came up out of it just as she counted! 

Very strange and relaxing. Now I'm obsessed with making a yellow blanket to have at the birth. (Not obsessed enough to do anything about it today, mind you.)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok I've officially got some strange cravings going on. First is coldness.. The colder the better.. Like I am literally eating ice blocks and there still not cold enough! And the smell of dusty air conditioning! Weird!


----------



## loolindley

FT - funny you should mention the RLT thing. I have just made myself a cup whilst thinking 'have I really got to have 2 more cups of this today'. I don't dislike it, but it's no diet coke!!!! :haha:

NikNac - the rest of us have had to give up our lives to dedicate ourselves to this thread - why should you be any different!!! :rofl: :winkwink: I am so sorry your iron levels have not dropped either. I've been in a similar position with swapping from consultant to midwife led, happydance:) but then finding out a week later that I still can't be in the birth centre cry:). I felt so messed about, and no one seems to be straight with you. I guess the harsh thing to say would be prepare yourself for the hospital, and if you manage to get the BC, then it will be a bonus :hugs:

Widger - uhhhhhhhh, I'm not sure....I need to go and check my diary!! :ignore::rofl::ignore::rofl: I think the fact that I've still got (potentially) 6 weeks to go is making me very relaxed about things! I dont think for a second that I will go early!!!!!! CUE: labour.

WT - way to go making you feel all lovely for the section :wacko: Why no hair removal or conditioner??? If you can't shave your legs, you should at least want to condition them!!! :rofl::rofl:

Blessed - I am so pleased you called your OB :hugs: Hopefully you will get some answers now. xx

Emera - that post was quite funny to read back, but I'm sure was annoying at that time of the morning!! Do what I do with oh and hold his nose. If all else fails, he wakes up so you can grumpily tell him he was snoring or bark ROLL OVER (my preferred method). Hope you slept ok afterwards....but you probably didn't :hugs:

Rashy - Obsessed, but not obesessed enough to do anything about it. :rofl: I LOVE that!!!!!! :rofl:

AFM - well, not a lot since I last logged on! I have my midwife appointment at 11 where we are writing the birth plan and I am COMPLETELY torn between writing 'natural 3rd stage - DO NOT cut my cord until I say so' and 'just get on with it'. GAH!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

Oh my god! BABY DAY!!!!!! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

I reckon Kelly will have definitely have had hers by now...possibly Sandy too! WT will be this afternoon (well, for us in the uk anyway).

SO EXCITING!!!!!

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## mitchnorm

Woo hoo.....itts a great day already. I slept til 7.....its my last day at work.....the only thing to.do is drive to.office to get lift to.work do (no actual work).....and babies are being born today ......so excited...and on phone so cant do.smilies :-(

Kelly and sandy may have their los.....congrats
And WT.....ultra excited for you and your boys....and getting you body back. The twins i saw yesterday were so small and cute....you are going to.have soooo much fun x x x

Hi.everyone else....loving the pact between widger, loo and crow to get those bags packed...i will hunt you down like i.did with waula. Mines coming with.hubby tonight.

Oh and kymied.....i.think.i.love you the best today....that changing bag is perfect for me. My car seat attachment for stroller is black.and a sort of lime jelly colour so.that bag.matches perfectly!!!!!  sorry you can have but big thanks x x 

Ok i.am in a strange loving life sort of mood today.....one thing that makes me a bit sad is that i may never get to.meet any or all of you :-( (cue jealousy of NW laddies) 

Xxxx


----------



## emera35

Loo I guess you got your folks to the airport on time then? How long do you have space to yourself for? Should be bliss!

Oh and Loo I too growl ROLL OVER! At the snoring one. I still usually get a grumble like I'm a sleep interrupting meanie! Yeah yeah sorry for disturbing 1 second of your sleep love! :growlmad:
Also there is a part of me that find's Roh's antics amusing at 2am, but a much bigger part shouting LET ME SLEEP! Naturally after keeping me up until 2.30am he was up again at 6.30am bright eyed and bushy tailed reciting his extensive list of food vocabulary! :dohh:

Mitch glad you've had a good first 30 mins of your day! :haha: I need to channel some of your happy this morning! ;)

Woohoo, baby day!! :baby: very exciting!!! :wohoo:

Booo, wish I felt a bit better! I'm soo tired, and have a headache, I just want to sleep really :( technically I should have woken OH up to sort Roh this morning, but he's been getting progressively more grumpy through the week as he's missed out on the odd hour of sleep here and there. He's such a total a-hole when he's tirred that to be honest I'd rather be knackered myself and let him rest than have him lose sleep. :rolleyes:
I'll just have to try and nap later...

I've decided to skip the RLT this morning in favour of some breakfast tea. I deserve it!


----------



## emera35

Citymouse thanks, re-reading your hypnobirthing post reminded me to relax and think of my relaxing colour :thumbup: it does work amazingly well :)

Life will go better today if I relax a bit! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Forgot to say....Glow - didnt you finish work.yesterday? I had in my head the day before me for some reason :-/


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy friday everyone! and super happy friday to the ladies having babies today!

im guessing that kellyw ill have had hers by now? time difference in australia...poss

and good luck WT

cant wait to see updates later.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

what has happened to my fruit ticker??????????


----------



## Widger

Morning everyone.

Well after 3 nights of dreadful sleep, I finally got uninterrupted sleep last night. So feel better. After Daniel being awake all day yesterday and hubby not home till 8pm, I thought I was going to collapse by end of the day. It's so much harder being pregnant looking after little ones and didnt realise how lucky I had it last time.

I've still got this ache on my left hand side and wonder whether I've pulled a muscle. It hurts every time I get up/stand up. Ouch.


Mitch - :yipee: last day at work. It is such a great feeling

Loo - I think what you need to do is ignore the ignore button :rofl:

Baby day today.... :yipee:


----------



## emera35

Widger, tell me about it, I'm knackered! :sleep:


----------



## wondertwins

It's 4:30 a.m. and I've been awake for an hour. I'm hungry, thirsty and nervous. Unfortunately, there's not much I can do about any if those things. I just want the boys to be healthy. On the flip side of all my nerves... I'm super excited to meet my little dudes today!


----------



## lozza1uk

wondertwins said:


> It's 4:30 a.m. and I've been awake for an hour. I'm hungry, thirsty and nervous. Unfortunately, there's not much I can do about any if those things. I just want the boys to be healthy. On the flip side of all my nerves... I'm super excited to meet my little dudes today!

We're all nearly as excited as you I think!:happydance::twinboys:

Mitch - I've seen you popping to Guildford a few times on here, so when i'm visiting my parents I'll let you know and we can do lunch in Guildford!:thumbup:

So i'm guessing Kelly must have had her baby by now!:happydance:

Ooh, last day at work for me too!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Not that i've been doing much the last week but at least I can sleep in, or go out without my blackberry:happydance:

I don't think I can up the RLT from one cup a day. It means sacrificing a normal cup of (decaff) tea. RLT just doesn't wash biscuits down the same way tea does:dohh:

TFI FRIDAY!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

wondertwins said:


> It's 4:30 a.m. and I've been awake for an hour. I'm hungry, thirsty and nervous. Unfortunately, there's not much I can do about any if those things. I just want the boys to be healthy. On the flip side of all my nerves... I'm super excited to meet my little dudes today!

Sooooo excited for you too WT....I am off to my works do this afternoon and tomorrow but I have my phone and will be access BnB and FB regularly to check updates.
Good luck and less than 7 hours to go x x x:hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

I am so jealous WT! I wanna meet my little man.. I'm totally over myself right now.. Can't imagine how you have been feeling.. I am to the point that I am always uncomfortable because I'm just too big!! It's not nice at all!!

Good luck today and I can not wait to see some pics and hear their names!!


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch you have a good memory! I was supposed to finish yesterday but reduced my hours by 2 hours a day this week so was asked to work today to make up for it. I finish at 2.30pm :thumbup: I've brought cream cakes in for everyone...yum :flower:
Hope you have a fab last day...I feel kind of sad but also excited because I've got a bigger project to look forward to...being a MUMMY! :happydance:

Also - I am equeally up for a meet up once we've all had our LO's with other people too...not just the NW ladies! :thumbup:

How exciting....babies arriving ALL weekend :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Hat's off to you ladies who have managed to work longer.....the last couple of weeks have been so tiring for me I don't think I could have done another couple of weeks......I'm blaming my age as that's as good an excuse as any :haha::winkwink:


----------



## emera35

WT - Weeee! Best of luck with today, so excited for you! :hugs: just think, you can meet your gorgeous boys and then have something totally delicious to eat after :) fab day! X


----------



## emera35

Hmmm just discovered a weird patch of spots on my belly, they are kind of itchy... Anyone had that? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Blessed *- im glad youve got that extra scan and that they are looking after you hunni. i will say a little prayer for you and LO - but you dont need it :hugs:

*WT, KELLY - * :dance: :dance: :dance: argghhhhhhh :dance: :dance: :dance:

*rashy -* how weird... ive always loved yellow but yesterday i spent ALOT of time looking up yellow jackets and shawls as i MUST have one :haha:

*Wudluv -* dusty air conditioning? :sick: that isssss odd! PROB our weirdest craving yet? I get the ice thing tho :)

*Mitch -* YAY for last working day and work do!!!!!!and i hv a sneaky suspicion that at some point some of us down south will be able to meet :hugs: 

*Emera -* drink your RLT you naughty girl :winkwink: 

*Cupcake -* maybe your fruit ticker is in labour atm? strange, its just disappeared!!! wonder if mine is still here.... 

well i have just today and then mon-thurs left at work. i *NEEEEEED* to do a bit more cleaning today tho.... unfortunately as i manage my own time that means working long days next week to get everything done..... but so worth it. i cant relax thinking about how messy the nursery, bedroom and conservatory are :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wt, good luck today, you will be amazing and your lads are going to be so fab. 

Emera, your postman bush story made me giggle so much. I bet you will get loads of extra deliveries rather than making them quit!

Now I remember someone asked me a midwifery question but I've totally forgotten what it was! 

Afm, I felt really odd yesterday. Started thinking things might actually be happening. My way of testing it was lovely hot bath and an early night then if it was something I'd be woken up. I've just woken up with a killer headache so I'm assuming I wasn't in labour! 

My dad and oh finally fixed the big hole in the wall of the birth room so we are good to go! Come on bub! X


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - yeah for guildford meet up.....its only 20 mins or so for me....go there alit for shopping etc. And definately up for a 'southern' meet when we can ft x

glow - 'enjoy' your last day....i know what you mean about feeling sad....i feel weird about it....happy but gonna miss everyone at work. Have sent my farewell e-mail and i am sure i will have some tears tonigjt. Damn hormones 

right gotta hit the road up to Brum x x


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG... cleaning sucks arssssssssse.


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> OMG... cleaning sucks arssssssssse.

:haha: you are the Anti-nester!!! ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

considering it took me 5 hours yesterday to do the kitchen and living room, im happy to say its taken just 3 hours to do 2 x bedrooms and a bathroom :haha: I think i will save the conservatory and all the windows for tomorrow though as DH will be here to move stuff for me first.

JOB WELL DONE! hated every bloody second though. :grr:

so ladies.... i finally have.... water retension! My fingers are officially a little more sausage like :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh and guess what i found? a whole unopened crate of beer.... which went out of date in june 2011!!! Im going to open it all and pour it down the sink before my dad or DH find out..... :haha: my dad would stuill drink it :dohh: men.


----------



## emera35

FT that's going to look dodgy when you take the recycling out! :haha: Pregnant lady with a whole crate worth of empty beers!! :)
Sound's like you've done well! Now sit down and rest, or have a salted bath to ease that water retention! (I dissolve a couple of tablespoons of salt and a couple of drops of lavender in a bath to help with my swollen ankles, it actually works! )


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - oh yer i didnt think how that will look when i take all the cans out hahahahahaha ... but i cant risk DH and dad drinking it!!! :haha:

im defo resting now and then im going to have a warm bath with some oils in :dance: whilst i watch last nights Vampire diaries in the bath :dance:

emera - do you reckon ur make it to march now.....any more signs???


----------



## newfielady

Any babies yet? lol. I'm going to read back through now. :D


----------



## newfielady

emera35 said:


> Hmmm just discovered a weird patch of spots on my belly, they are kind of itchy... Anyone had that? :shrug:

I have, twice. And I think the third time is there now. (it's on the downward part of my belly so I can't see to be sure) :haha:


----------



## Kas75

Not a happy bunny :( after being head down all the way through the pregnancy at 36 weeks + 3 days my lil angel decides its time to move! Shes now lying across my tummy so now its a waiting game to see if she shifts back! Got consulant on tuesday so gotta wait and see what she says. Bummer right at the last month but just one of those things.

Hope everyone is doing well, I dont get time to get on here as often as I'd like so good luck everyone I will check in when I can :) xxx


----------



## emera35

Newfie - same I can't see it. Just feels weird and itches a bit :shrug:

FT - I really have no clue! I have the odd strong contractions here and there, but to be honest nothing that obvious sign wise! Mind you last time it was totally out of the blue, I felt fine the day before, just woke up in the morning and boom! In labour :shrug: I feel the same as I have all week really... I'm shocked to think it, but maybe I really will avoid a Fritatta!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*kas75 -* oh no..... BUT there is still time for them to move again hunni :hugs: good luck xxx

Infact... i had only considered my hip pain easing due to digger perhaps engaging... perhaps i should also prepare myself for the fact that they might have changed position (been head down since wk 25) x Mmmmm. roll on GP appt on weds! xx
*
emera -* well at least your prepared hunni. and being 38 weeks baby will be taken straight home etc.... how exciting!!! :dance:

right... bath and vampire diaries time.... :dance:

EDIT: bath ruined. no vampire diaries :cry: stupid USA hiatus' :cry:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok for over an hour my little man has been going crazy!! No idea what it's all about.. Had to take some panadol earlier to ease some really horrible hip pain to try sleep.. The min that kicked in baby decided to start having a full blown party in there.. Not sure what's going on.. Considering his usually a lazy baby this is just weird!


----------



## emera35

FT i'm nearly 39 weeks :shock: and hopefully baby will never have to even visit the hospital! :dance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Woop woop emera! Same here. I'm so excited now. I'm getting well weird feelings in my pelvis. I don't know what it is!


----------



## lozza1uk

Double post, sorry!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft, that's only 8 months out of date... I'm terrible, would have still drunk them or at least tested one! But then I'm currently eating a jar of marmite (not right this minute) that expired around march 2011 I think, and a bottle of Worcester sauce I was using that expired 2010 until DH spotted it! I totally ignore bb dates!

Off to visit my friend who had her boy last week now!!


----------



## newfielady

lozza- my DH is the the "best before" date police. He's check's everything. :dohh:
Kas- Like FT said, there's still time for your baby to shift back. My baby was transverse for 30 weeks before she decided to shift at all.
Emera- I have an apricot body scrub (it's kinda abrasive) and I rub it on those itchy spots when I'm in the shower and I find it helps. I don't know if it rubs off the dead skin or if it's rough so it makes the itch go away. :shrug: Either way, it helps. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - i think because i deliver food hygiene training as part of my job, ive had use by dates drummed into me!!! but ur right - i just emailed my dad and he said ''dont you DARE through them out, i will have them'' :haha:

waste not want not i suppose!

well bath turned into shower.... i cant bath unless i have something to watch to keep me occupied :rofl:

Its SUCH a nice day here.... only Britain could have a week of snow followed by a week of 18c sunshine haha. meant to be nice here too tomorrow :dance:

Ladies this may be TMI but i noticed a small 'scratch/crack' on my nipple (sorry if TMI) so i put some of that cream on (lipsonah?) and it works WONDERS!!!! really helped. so if you havent got any already in your labour bag... get some in! Im going to put it on every 2/3 days before labour from now to ''ready'' myself haha. I heard it can help :)

*edit to add:*

hahahaha my dad is soooo funny, he is so disgusted that i was going to throw them that he emailed mum to tell her and then HAD to email me again: _''SACRE BLEU, don&#8217;t you realize that I have a weak heart, of cause you keep them for me (unless you want to drink them)''_ Dads are sooo funny :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT, fancy this? https://www.facebook.com/pages/Zumba-BUMP/105365196253830?sk=info


----------



## crowned

FT, I should go get some of that nipple cream... was on the phone with my mom yesterday, and she asked if i'd been 'roughing' up my nipples (she told me I ought to rub them with a towel every day) and I said no, that the internets told me it wouldn't help and could cause even more cracking and drying. She said I was going to have to learn the hard way:dohh:

Kymied, I LOVE that bag!!! How CUTE!!! :happydance::happydance: I wish they had it in Canada too.

So I had a doc's appointment yesterday, as a follow-up from my hospitalization last week. We waited for an hour in the waiting room, and I had 4 strong contractions in that time, so the Dr did another internal exam :nope: and I haven't dilated any more. She was concerned about the way I was feeling yesterday (just off, and nauseated and crampy), so asked if I was comfortable going home and just coming in if things got worse. Went home, but then woke up a LOT last night with cramps and contractions. They seem to have eased off a bit this morning though. So strange.


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhh missy! amazing... but why didnt they start it last year - we wont have bumps by then :haha: 

firstly thats the uni i went to where i met DH :) 

secondly, the instructor - George M - is BRILLIANT! he fills in for my brackley instructor when she is off (she is also brilliant). He is sooooooo much fun!!!! absolutely crazy though!!!

do u do zumba missy? its fab!


----------



## firsttimer1

*crowned *- oh gosh, not sure about ''roughing them up'' LOL... think i will stick to cream! LOL xxx so you are no more dilated than before... well do exactly as they say and as soon as you start cramping again call them hunni :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Everyone's fruit ticker is gone!!


----------



## firsttimer1

ah-ha!!!! Cupcake mentioned that hers was gone earlier and then i forgot to check my own.... oh well... i saw myself become a water melon :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

I get little red itchy spots. I woke up this morning itching the top of my bump something rotten and Newfie's right, a shower did help. 

I'm pacing the floor waiting for news of our potential Mamas and hoping all is well.

I need to go back upstairs to work. At least sitting up there I don't lean on the table which in turn, annoys the baby who pokes me.


----------



## emera35

Lads, no chaffing those nips unnecessarily please!! If you want to practice hand expressing or a bit of nipple stimulation to get that oxytocin flowing for labour, fair enough, but there is no need to toughen your nipples up! Lansinoh is amazing stuff by the way, you should slap a load on if your nipples feel sore, or rather as soon as they feel sore once you are feeding! Also keeping your nipple clean and dry, but moisturise between feeds helps. I never had any cracking or that sort of thing, but did have a bit of soreness to start with. The most important think really is to stop feeding if its feeling like its chaffing straight away, and re-latch your baby. It can be very frustrating! But its worse to leave them with a poor latch and end up with damaged nips! If you have very sensitive nipples then some regular rolling of your nipples between your fingers in the weeks before birth can help to de-sensitise them. I think rubbing them with a towel or similar will just make them sore and dry and reduce the flexibility of the skin, so therefore make it more likely to split later on? :shrug: anyway, that's my best shot at advice on the subject ;). :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

morning laddies, and afternoon to some:flower:

crowned- i hope you feel better

cant wait for some baby updates!

i had a bad backache and cramps with a lot of pressure before bed last night. i woke up with contractions from 2-3:30am and 4-5am. im still having them but nothing in any pattern. it was my 2nd night with little sleep so now im exhausted and still very crampy and in pain. boo


----------



## Skadi

I bought a ton of the nipple cream and so far haven't needed it. I always forget to bring it to the hospital so i just wet my nipple with milk when I am done and that works wonders itself. I think the cracking etc is really only an issue if you don't get a proper latch???

No new babies yet?!


----------



## firsttimer1

*blessed....* you poor thing :hugs: is there any chance of a nap for you today??

*skadi -* yup i hear milk works very well too :)

*Crow -* you work too hard. makes me feel guilty! :haha:

So, Digger has been quiet.... but i think its cos i was cleaning and busy. So i thought i would use the doppler......well.

I put the doppler on my tummy and literally my whole tummy shifted and right under the doppler rose into a ''peak'' at which point i cud hear diggers heart REAL loud - and then the doppler got THUMPED away...really THUMPED.. and then the peak when down.

On that basis, i think Digger is fine..... if a little miffed off at being disturbed!!!!

LOL

*EDIT TO ADD:* NO new babies skadi - BUT kelly must have had hers now i think (in australia) ... and WT is scheduled to have hers (USA) in about half an hour i think... :dance: Plus weve not heard back from sandy yet who was a possible for today. Of course, they will all be faaaaaaar too busy to update us straight away (and kelly has no net for a week) - but its exciting none the less isnt it?!


----------



## mitchnorm

Up in brum...in hotel room which has too may mirrors ffs i look huge!!!!!! I am going to look whale like in this dress boo hoo

kymied and crowned - i couldnt resist. I bought that changing bag on amazon today

ft - fingers are a little fatter but legs feel weird....tingly like they are retaining but not obviously noticable yet :-(

Had a little glass of red wine so.going to.take 40 winks.....meeting starts at 5pm for 2 hours before dinner......i will stop by soon for baby news x


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitch *- enjoy! and u do NOT look like a whale!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- a nap is doubtful, but when my youngest naps i will probably rest on the couch and have my girls play with the other 2 boys. DH is taking the girls to a christian worship concert tonight to see some of their fave bands, so they are being extra helpful today lol


----------



## firsttimer1

*blessed,* aww thats so cute that they are extra helping - they must be excited :) well make sure u rest as soon - and whenever - you can :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all!

Babies, babies, babies! :dance:

Hurray for last days of work!

Blessed, take it easy and slip a nap in there.

AFM, tried to sleep on the bed again but coughed so hard I almost threw up. :sick: Moved to the couch and I was fine. Nice way to end the day. :dohh:


----------



## kkl12

Can't wait to hear the baby updates! 

Blessed- I hope you can get some rest

AMF, I woke up this morning with upset stomach and feeling really achy like the flu. Went to my Dr. appointment and everything looks good. Got home and tried to lay down, but got really nauseous and sick:sick:. I'm hoping it's just something I ate and that it goes away quickly :shrug:

Hope you all are having a lovely Friday!


----------



## citymouse

Feel better, kk!

Where is everyone? Are you all out scrubbing down your conservatories?


----------



## firsttimer1

yes :cry: cleaning has become the thorn in my backside :cry: i keep thinking of something new to clean!!! :grr:

im having friday night fish and chips tonight :dance: and tomo im finally getting to see that film 'Bridesmaids' - wanted to see it for ages :)

cant believe both kelly and WT prob have their babies in their arms by now... im soooooo beyond jealous !!!


----------



## lozza1uk

citymouse said:


> Feel better, kk!
> 
> Where is everyone? Are you all out scrubbing down your conservatories?

I've spent the afternoon with my friend and new baby. Got there at 2 just as she was trying to get him to latch on, and at 3.30 she'd just about finished BF! But apparently apart from a few latching issues everything's going great. I watched her change a nappy (it doesn't look too hard) and he's already gained 2oz in 10 days!:thumbup: He's 7lb 4oz, so I can't believe there's something only 1lb less than that in my belly:shrug::nope:

Now i'm just deleting all the emails in my work inbox, setting up my permanent out of office and coming to terms with switching off for the final time! It's weird, and also slightly annoying i've not had a single email to say good luck. Gotta love my team!

Off for a curry tonight to celebrate end of working life for a year, hooray!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

oh, and i just got the first of no doubt many such texts from the MIL checking I wasn't in labour as she'd had 2 missed calls from DH and he didn't answer when she rang back.

Am I going to have this for the next 3 weeks?


----------



## firsttimer1

_*lozza-*_ enjoy celebrating! cant wait to join you by giving up work on thursday :dance: not that im doing much now anyway :haha:

and wowza 2-3:30 breastfeeding?? geesh.


----------



## loolindley

Emera - place to myself for 11 days!!!! If I was 17 again I would be arraning a party right now, but as I am not, and also 36 weeks pregnant, I will be arranging an early night :haha:

Happy maternity leave to those leaving yesterday/today and happy retirement to those who don't plan to return!!!!! :cake::cake::cake:

FT/P.Blaze - They do AQUA Zumba round here! It sounds so much fun! I wasn't into Zumba because I just kept falling over, but EVERYONE is uncoordinated in the water, so no one will notice! I can't wait to start!

Crowned - FX the contractions stay away :hugs:


----------



## crowned

They've stayed away (the contractions) most of this morning, but I've been sitting on the couch doing nothing all morning so that might've helped. DH is officially off school for the next week (reading week) so now we're good with baby coming any time!! 37 weeks would be ideal, but we're good with any time now. :happydance:


----------



## loolindley

AFM - horrible horrible day.

I went to the mw for my appointment, and first of all, got a lecture for not going into hospital when I get reduced movement....she said I want you in daily if thats the case! OK! :blush:

Got on the 'bed' for the heart beat bit, but she couldn't find it. She was trying for what seemed an age, but nothing :cry: In the end she just said "I'm not happy, lets get you into the hospital to check.

I got to the hospital in floods of tears where they strapped me up and luckily found it. They scanned me, just to check, and then sent me up again to be monitored for a while. HB strong at 160bpm (this is the average for me), and the baby kicked for a few mins before going back to sleep again.

All is fine, but I NEVER want to go through that again :cry::cry: They are having me in again on Monday for another monitor, and to see the consultant about my reduced movements (I hope this doesnt mean I'm back on consultant care!?).

I then came home and slept. I felt emotionally drained. Made me realise that I am NEVER going to stop worrying about my baby, no matter what age it is. Really puts things into perspective.

BAH. Think my doppler will be staying in the box from now on.

Right. It's about time we had some baby news. I need cheering up as Al is working, and the dogs are sleeping!


----------



## newfielady

Okay, I got to admit. I have no idea what a conservatories is. I know it's on the clue board game :rofl: But somehow, that just doesn't help me at all.
My brother just called and he's decided to "come visit his little sister" for 2 days. :dohh: Damn it, now I have to squeeze cleaning the house into studying and getting the baby's stuff ready. It'll be nice to see him though. Him and his DF are breaking up (in the process) and he wants to lay low for a few days. She cheats and spends his money :nope: but he won't leave his children (which is admirable). Busy evening ahead for me I see. And I'm now convinced I'm having "show" and I had a couple ladies tell me I look like I've dropped. (It feels a bit like it too). So now I'm in a washing frenzy. :wacko:


----------



## loolindley

Has anyone seen Pristock's bump photos on FB? They are beautiful and just made me cry again.


----------



## crowned

smile, loo! baby is fine - they found the heartbeat, then all is well. :hugs: I know it's hard not to worry, but soon baby will be here and you'll know for sure that he/she is okay. :)


----------



## crowned

newfielady said:


> Okay, I got to admit. I have no idea what a conservatories is. I know it's on the clue board game :rofl: But somehow, that just doesn't help me at all.
> My brother just called and he's decided to "come visit his little sister" for 2 days. :dohh: Damn it, now I have to squeeze cleaning the house into studying and getting the baby's stuff ready. It'll be nice to see him though. Him and his DF are breaking up (in the process) and he wants to lay low for a few days. She cheats and spends his money :nope: but he won't leave his children (which is admirable). Busy evening ahead for me I see. And I'm now convinced I'm having "show" and I had a couple ladies tell me I look like I've dropped. (It feels a bit like it too). So now I'm in a washing frenzy. :wacko:

Newfie, a bunch of us didn't know what a conservatory was a while ago, either. I think we decided it's the equivalent of a North American sunroom.


----------



## firsttimer1

newfie - yup as crowned said its like a sunroom, a room of glass.... gorgoeus in the summer :)

Loo - you poor thing. BUT your LO is perfect and thats a GREAT hb!!! they wont put you on consultant care im sure - why wud they? everything is fab!? xxx and yer i saw the FB piccies pristock put up.... so lovely :cry:


----------



## loolindley

I'm not sure - maybe because of my reduced movement. I've just had an emotional day. I'll snap out of it!!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies just catching up - still resting and hope blood pressure is down on monday 


WT &#8211; How exciting &#8211; How amazing &#8211; Hope all is going well &#8211; Wishing you all the love and best wishes for you and the twins xx

Skadi &#8211; Nursery looks lovely and keira is coming on soooo well 

City Mouse &#8211; love the elephant&#8217;s pattern &#8211; very cute

BM &#8211; Hold on to that baby &#8211; hope they are looking after you well 

Nik &#8211; Hope you are feeling better. Fingers crossed that the iron can improve before delivery. Waxing &#8211; ouch &#8211; I soooo need to book in as well

Kymied -Love the bag &#8211; im going with the same range but the red and white bag

Mitch -Have a great weekend, hope the works night out goes well. Happy Maternity Leave !

Loo &#8211; sorry to hear you had a bad day &#8211; glad both you and baby are ok though &#8211; scary to have went through that no wonder you are tired


L xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening lads, just checking in!

last week at work next week - yay!

FT what is this about conservatories? are you cleaning yours or something? think i missed the reference to them. Mine desperately needs cleaning as it gets a bit mouldy in the winter due to the fact it has no heating. 

and yes USA girls it is a sun room with glass walls and glass roof

i got new knitted stuff for the baby today. my grandma's friend has knitted us a gorgeous white cardigan and a little cardigan with multicoloured mice on it


----------



## MsCrow

Loo, :hugs: I'm so sorry you have had such a scare and a stressful day.


----------



## Widger

Arrgh no baby news yet!! Can't wait to hear.

Loo - sorry you've had a tough day. glad all was well :hugs:

You are right to put that Doppler away now. I seriously think laddies you should all just trust your own judgement as lots of you have had worries recently and let's face it, we are not experts on what sound you'd hear if was distressed heartbeat etc. I've heard some horror stories about people listening to hb on Doppler for reassurance at later stages, not trusted their instinct and rhings have gone wrong. I'm not trying to scare anyone, but I stopped using doppler once had scan, felt movement as wouldn't want it to give me false reassurance. We now all know what is normal movement and what isn't for our own babies so if not normal then get yourself to hospital xx as loo found out today, the docs etc can only rely on our instincts as it isnt an exact science as to how all babies should be.

Wouldluv - I remember in latter stages pregnant with Daniel and he went seriously nuts moving about but midwives said, good to have movement. I think if baby seems to be thrashing about then you should prob get checked. hope all ok

Oh it is such a worry. From the moment you get pregnant, to becoming a mother.... we will officially be stressed out nutters to the end of our days :)

Anyway, babies..... We need to find out about the babies.


----------



## citymouse

Vitfa, good luck with your blood pressure!

Aw, Loo, of course you're emotional. A lecture AND a big mean old scare like that? :hugs: However, all is well with your bub and now you know that nobody will consider it a pain if you pop in every day to get checked. You're so close now, just think... soon you will be holding that wonderful, healthy baby in your arms. And you have 11 days of freedom! 

MrsC, I want pictures of your little knitted gifts! Especially the mice. :)

Newfie, your brother won't care if you clean or not. Kick back and put your feet up!

Crowned, glad the baby has stayed put for you. 

Blessed, hope you're getting some rest. I'm sure your dear girls are helping you out! 

Lozza, phooey on your team for not sending emails to wish you well. I'm sure they're all just wondering how they'll survive without you. ;) Hurray for the last day of work! I used to work on a cycle of 10 weeks on/4 weeks off, and my last day was always the BEST... I would clean my desk, change my voicemail greeting, wipe off the calendar, and feel like I was free as a bird. Of course now I work from home and I'm NEVER free, LOL.

Hope you're all well. Had a lovely hypnosis session. Also got the package with my sheers and my new box cutter, I'm so excited. I had a little one and it got lost in the shuffle of the baby shower, with dozens of boxes coming in from all the relatives... I'm the one who breaks down boxes here and I just know I'd cut my hand off if I tried to do it with scissors, LOL. 

It's the little things!


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - sounds like they at least take stuff seriously, at least it's not the other way round ie they ignore your concerns!
And I saw pristock's photos and was almost reduced to tears. They're amazing. 
Keep checking FB for news of wt but nothing yet!


----------



## citymouse

Gah, I was going to tell WT my cell number so she could text me with baby news... should we all be finding bump buddies amongst people in our own countries so somebody can update the thread?


----------



## newfielady

Mouse- you're right, my brother won't care if he has to kick his way through. I'm too much like my mom I think. :dohh:
Loo- what a stressful and scary day. :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Good idea mouse - she did say she'd get her DH to update Facebook but a text would be quicker! We're so demanding!!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, I didn't think about FB because I'm not connected with you all over there. :dohh: Maybe it's time... after all, we've all discussed every personal matter possible. What's left to hide? :rofl:


----------



## waula

hi lads, quick catch up as i'm away for a few days with DH doing a family tour (with bags packed and car seat in the car i promise!)

only checked back a few pages but Loo :hugs: such a scary day... but glad all ok and you check in with them if you have any more worries!! :flower:

no baby news??? what about kelly?? and wt???

congrats on the maternity leave :happydance: and welcome to my world of mass catering and baking :munch:

i'm more concerned that my LO is going to kick his way out of here - my skin is really sore just under my ribs where his feet are... ouch.

hope everyone else is well...lots of love xxx


----------



## citymouse

Kelly said she wouldn't have internet for ten days... how many days ago was that? 

And what WT thinks her excuse is, I can't imagine. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i know, i cant believe we havent got any baby news yet. Surely they realise their priority should be updating us!!! lol

maybe get pics of the knitted stuff up tomorrow - cant be bothered now


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy thats a great idea about numbers in own country... i will defo share mine one with someone when go into labour ;)

cupcake - i think conservatory came up as its the last room of the house i have to clean. I would have done it today but DH has some wood in there which was too heavy for me to shift :(

i feel soooooooooooooooo heavy tonight ladies :cry:


----------



## loolindley

Evening lads. A good bowl of pasta has made me feel loads better. Huzzah for carbohydrates!

Lozza - I was grumpy with my colleages for not wishing me well too, but it turns out they might all be a touch narked with me because I found out this week from one of them that they all got me a present and left it with my mil...but she never bothered to tell us!!! :grr: I can't even thank them because I don't know what it is! 

Isn't it about time that there was some baby news?? I feel like an impatient family member!!! What do these Mum's think they are doing by not immediately logging on to give a full and frank description of their birth...or at least an update?!?! :rofl::rofl:

Awwwwwww.......I bet they are all snuggling their little new born babies!!!!!!! I WANT A BABY TO SNUGGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i doubt we will get updated for a while.... but soooo excited for them :dance: and jealous. very jealous.


----------



## loolindley

I can't believe I potentially have 5 and a half weeks to go :brat: 

I'm feeling really impatient tonight!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

me too hun :( come ooonnnnnn digs.... altho i wanna be march mama and not a february fritata! so i cant be pleased :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

me too FT, as soon as it march next week i will be desperate for baby to be born plus i will be starting maternity leave so will be 'ready'

im busy browsing rightmove for a new house, god knows why because we cant afford a new one and i love my current house! its depressing how little our money would buy us, nothing looks as good as our house and would cost us a couple of hundred K more!

loo - how is the house going? got a moving date yet?


----------



## Widger

Glad feeling better Loo. Amazing what a bit of food can do.... got dessert sorted?? I've got a lemon tart in the fridge as got people coming round tomo night..... hmmmm think it may get demolished tonight :haha:

Girls - I still have this horrible pain on left side of groin, around pubic area. It won't go and is so sore when I get up to walk etc. Do you think it could be SPD?


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - has it only just started? could be SPD. which wud be sucky. you need to take it easy hun - maybe google a few things for possible ways to ease it? :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Just posted in 3rd trimester. I was sorting out the house yesterday and did pick up something that probably shouldn't have been picked up by a very pregnant woman..... plus I'm constantly having to pick Daniel up as he's become Mr Clingon. Arrghh if it is SPD, those poor women that have it all the way through :( I should count myself lucky really.

Ok so no need to demolish the lemon tart as hubby has come home with a family pack of minstrels :yipee:


----------



## loolindley

Widger - It could be the head really low down or a hand? Does it hurt more when you walk? My SPD is always worse when I have been on my feet for a while. Try bouncing and doing hip rotations on a ball if you have one. I find that my magic cure!



Mrs Cupcake said:


> loo - how is the house going? got a moving date yet?


I wasn't going to say anything until I was more sure on Monday.....but YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We found out yesterday that our vendor is going against her solicitors advice as she just wants it done and dusted and hopefully HOPEFULLY will be exchanging on Thursday and completing after the weekend on Monday 5th!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

The potential fly in the ointment could be if the solicitor manages to convince her to wait, but we should know more on Monday if they have booked her in to sign the contract for Thurs or not.

This could be ours in just over a week!!!!! https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-20645667.html


----------



## emera35

Loo - :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry about your scary day, but soo glad everything is fine. Get your bum to the hospital the moment you have reduced movements again! :hugs: Very glad you have the house to yourselves for so long though, fantastic, spread out and chill out lady, you deserve it! xxx

Widger - That sound's exactly like my SPD hon :hugs: Not been fun! :wacko: Try a warm hot water bottle and some paracetamol, it eases it a little bit for me :hugs:

Bah, my mum just called and now i've lost my train of thought!! (she called to say she was having dinner with friends tomorrow night so could i not have a baby just then :rofl: obviously then clarified she was joking, it was just to say she'd be on her mobile, not at home :haha:)

Met up with an old friend who I haven't seen for years this evening. Think Roh is in love, he was all over her and demanding cuddles!! :shrug: He's usually really shy with new people!? Bless him :haha:

Also just went over the road to the video shop (its a privately run one and basically the best in the whole world, i love it!!) We go there a fair bit, and so i know the guys who work there pretty well. Anyway they gave me my movie for free as an early congratulations, think the guy was a bit nervous at how preggers i looked and wanted me out the shop asap! :rofl: Very sweet of him though. He shouted after me that if i am busy having a baby tomorrow he won't charge me the overdue fee as long as i bring the baby in as evidence! :rofl: He really made me laugh :D

Welcome to the March Mamas babies who were born today! Despite no updates, welcome to the world new little people!!! :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## newfielady

Loo- I love you're house. Is your house slightly rounded or are all the pics taken with a fish eye lens? :rofl: Maybe it's just me. :haha:
Emera- That was nice of the video people. Isn't it funny how nervous a heavly pregnant woman makes people. Sometimes I just want to do something to freak them out. :haha:
City- I have refused every internal exam and anything else that I did not think was needed. My doctor (the one who is afraid of lady parts, remember) said it was my choice.


----------



## newfielady

Just seen this.


> ..WT'S twins Babies have arrived 5lb 13 oz 4lbs 9oz.


----------



## loolindley

Newfie - I thought the same thing too!! :haha: I think they have used a panoramic lens or something?!? It's bizarre! I'll take some better shots when I get in! You got any further with the nursery today?

Mouse - I can't see why they would need to do an internal at this stage unless you had given them reason to do one? I'd refuse if you weren't happy!

Emera - I love family owned businesses. That's one thing I miss after moving here


----------



## loolindley

Newfie, that's cracking news! Thank you for the update!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

News on FB! 5lb 13 and 4lb 9 I think (or other way round, forgot already!) all well it says!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay finally some baby news!! Just need some names and photos now!!!!!!!!

Congratulations wonder twins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- so sorry you had a rough day! happy to hear about and see your gorgeous home and that your feeling a little better :flower: please go in if you have concerns about fetal movement. despite the lack of concern i experienced yesterday, it really can mean bad things.

i got to rest a little earlier and im feeling better. DH said he is bringing home mcdonalds tonight so nothing to cook or clean up tonight. VERY happy about that lol. 

yay the weekend is finally here!!!!! :happydance:

just realized im 37 weeks sunday. cant believe baby could come anytime now, i feel shell shocked!


----------



## emera35

newfielady said:


> Just seen this.
> 
> 
> twins Babies have arrived 5lb 13 oz 4lbs 9oz.Click to expand...

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

Congratulations! :dance: :headspin: :dance:


----------



## Skadi

ooooh Exciting! Congrats Wondertwins!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hurrah Loo! hope it goes well. I cant imagine what advice the venodr solicitor is giving because from a vendor point of view as long as you have the money then i cant see what the problem could be?! its always more risky for the buyer if the papers etc aren't properly in order. any idea what the prob is?

and super congrats to WT!!!!!! 2 babies! so amazing!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for wt!!!!!!! :happydance:

mouse- they usually start them at 35-36 weeks where im at. i wouldnt worry about it starting labor. not anywhere near even what having sex does to your cervix. if you dont want it done though, certainly they wont. i like to know where im at, so even though its not a fave thing i dont mind.


----------



## Skadi

city - I had an internal exam after my water broke, so if they would risk it then I am certain it is safe to have one with a sealed in baby. Regardless though, if you aren't comfortable with getting them done and there is no medical reason to get them then I don't see why you shouldn't refuse.


----------



## citymouse

YAY for WT! Two awesome babies! :twinboys:

Thanks, Blessed... I am totally fine not knowing whether I'm dilating or not! So I'll talk to my doctor about not having it done.


----------



## crowned

I've had a few internal exams, city, but only because of the threatened preterm labour. If I wasn't experiencing other signs, I would probably refuse too. They're not fun. 

Thanks for the update on WonderTwins, ladies!!! I do wonder if maybe we shouldn't be posting WT's full name on BnB though, as she might like the anonymity....? So excited about her little babies - can't wait to see pictures!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## emera35

City - Yes, here they will only do it if you have a problem (suspected pre-term labour/suspected rupture of membranes etc.) If you go overdue, or if you are suspected to be in active labour. To that end i seriously doubt refusing them will do you any harm ;)
They hold off from doing them too much here as first they are invasive, second they can irritate the cervix (as Blessed pointed out, there are other, more fun ways to achieve this, should you wish! :haha:), and third they do present a small increased risk of infection to the area (but then again, so does DTD), so unless there is a need to, they won't examine internally.


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- im certain they wont have a prob with it. i think its more to let you know if things are changing or not. if you dont want to be checked in the hospital you might want to think about putting that in your birth plan. otherwise when you get there thinking you are in labor, they will check you right away. then they will monitor you a while and check you again to see if you are admitted or not. unless of course your water has broken, then they will just do a test for that. thats the way its done here anyways. :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Fab news about WT!! and what super weights for twins at 35 weeks!!!

Loo - sorry you have had a crap day. Glad the MW saw fit to get you seen asap and got to hear LO's heartbeat. Maybe you have a lot of fluid hence not feeling as much movement? maybe an induction might be on the cards for you? but obviously not before 5th March!!! your house looks lovely by the way.

Well I finished work today :cry: felt quite sad really. Got some lovely flowers, a massive card, a Gro Egg thermometer and a baby snug seat (like a bumbo) from Mamas and Papas. :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Aww, Glow, your colleagues sound sweet, how lovely to get gifts :) I felt pretty sad last time when i stopped, and got a card and a lovely handmade teddy :) This time was a relief, and only a couple of people i'm friends with even bothered to say good luck or anything. Apparently there was big problems the week after i left as my boss had left me on the rota :dohh: Nice... :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

glow- yay for last day!!!! and the loot :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*SO HAPPY FOR WT AND HER LITTLE BOYS* :happydance:

*Loo- * thats a lovely house - cant believe how much house you get up there in the north for the money! V. jealous lol, just hope- and am sure -it will all go smoothly for you now :)
*
widger -* hows the pain? take it easy with lifting stuff and also daniel hun :hugs:

*glow -* whooohoooo for last day! Mine is on thursday :dance:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks laddies - yea, the house is a fab buy and a complete bargain. 4 other houses on the road are selling for 100K more, which is why we have been so hell bent on securing it. Any other house and we may have walked away before now.

Glow, sounds like you had a lovely last day and were well looked after! :hugs:

Right! Bed for me...far too much excitement for one day!

Nos Da! x


----------



## citymouse

It'll all be worthwhile, Loo, when it's over... it's like childbirth--you'll only remember the good parts! ;)

Glowie, huzzah for finishing work! Now kick back and relax!


----------



## newfielady

I changed my post to remove WT's name. I don't think about that kind of stuff sometimes. Glad her babies are here though.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just stopped by to check on things... I see Wt has had the twins!!! So exciting, congrats WT! 

Busy tonight, my sister is home for the weekend and I haven't seen her since x-mas. So take care ladies, I'll be stopping by occasionally to check up, sounds like lots are happening! Baby shower tomorrow!


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - enjoy your weekend :)

BTW ladies who is still waiting on SS pressies.... is it Vitfa and Newfie? may be worth messaging joanna again if still waiting :shrug: (and double check your cars :winkwink: )


----------



## mitchnorm

Just got back to hotel room and have seen on.fb about wt......soooo pleased for her. Congratulations x x 

will catch up with all your posts laddies tomo
rrow....have to crash and rest my heavy belly x x


----------



## wondertwins

Hey, loves!

Ft, you need to change the front page. :)

I'm really sleepy and having painful cramps as my uterus does its job shrinking, but I wanted to give a quick update.

1) the c section was perfect. No pain, no discomfort and a thousand times less scary than I had feared.

2) babies are perfect!! I'll remove names later... Baby A was born first, weighing in at 5 lb. 13 oz. Baby B was born second, weighing in at 4 lb. 9 oz. They did great and were initially sent to well baby nursery, but started to show a little trouble breathing, so they're in the NICU for now, but hopefully that's just for a few days.

3) I'm so in love with them and it breaks my heart that I can't really hold them yet.

Love to you all!


----------



## citymouse

WT, love the names and SO glad your c-section went well! Sorry that you can't cuddle them, but they will be 100% before you know it and you can snuggle them all you want. 

We are all so excited for you today! So excited to have new March babies! :dance: 

Is it totally WEIRD not to be pregnant anymore? :shock:


----------



## crowned

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

You must be over the moon, and we are all soooo happy for you!! Hope you get to hold those precious little boys very soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

so so so very excited for you WT! i hate those after baby cramps. im sure yours are worse with having two. so very happy the section went well and those are some gorgeous names :cloud9: cant wait to see some pics of the precious guys. i know its really hard not to hold them right now, but in no time you will be able to. i hope they dont have to stay in NICU for long :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

City- it's incredibly odd to not be pregnant! I keep looking down and can see my feet! So foreign! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Ahh, I got a laptop desk and now I can work in different positions, on the couch, on the yoga ball, etc... I'm so comfy and now because of the babies I feel totally sappy about my little passenger. :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

wondertwins said:


> City- it's incredibly odd to not be pregnant! I keep looking down and can seamy feet! So foreign! :haha:

And DRINK... you can drink... :haha: I mean, maybe you aren't throwing them back just yet, but just to know you CAN. 

Oh, so happy for you! Even if I know this is just a scheme to beat me on the due date thing. ;)


----------



## em2656

Such fantastic news WT, congratulations!!! Amazing weights too. Get lots of rest now misses, while you can and I cant wait to see pics.

Em xxx


----------



## Skadi

Congrats again WT! I am really honestly so happy for you, and I hope their NICU visit is extremely short. So exciting!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So happy for you WT! Can't wait to see pictures of the little guys :)


----------



## emera35

WT huge congratulations! Great weights and gorgeous names for both the boys :) so pleased for you :hugs: hope your recovery goes fast, and I'm sure the boys will be in your arms in no time! Feeling very emotional with happiness for you! Xxxx


----------



## kymied

Mitch - Glad you liked the bag. I'm very jealous but I can't justify the huge extra shipping cost.

So I was given a Moby wrap but it's not the one I wanted. It's plain black. I'm trying to decide if I want to return it and buy the pretty one or just make do with the one I have. The store it came from does not have the patterned ones so I would have to find something else to spend the money on. Maybe I should just get some fabric paint and make my own pattern on it. Oooh I could try to make a dragon....

I'm really jealous of all of you on maternity leave. Here we work until the baby comes or our due dates unless the doctor says you have to start earlier. We only get a maximum of 12 weeks so we have to wait as long as possible. The next three weeks are going to be tough, I'm already starting to become less useful.

Mouse - I was thinking about refusing the internal exam until 39 weeks. I have my 37 week exam on Tuesday. They didn't say if they start them then but I don't really want to if there are no other signs. (Also: I'm willing to exchange cell phone numbers if you want)

YAY! WT congrats! I hope they get out of NICU super soon. I can't wait for your pictures!

Has everyone been doing their Perineal Massage? I tried it twice and found it really awkward and it caused my uterus to tighten quite a bit. I supposed I should do it more regularly though since tearing scares me.


----------



## blessedmomma

:wacko: yikes!!!! im back ladies....

ventured into the natural/home birth section thinking they must have some good new ideas for helping with pain in labor without the epi, since im considering not getting it this time. there was no good advice, only threads about how much they hate anyone who considers doing anything to move labor along or to prepare your body for labor and what horrible moms they are if they do.

dont go over there ft- one girl was specifically talking about your thread about rlt/lickingsigns/etc. which i thought was hilarious. 

i guess i thought they would be really laid back loving moms or something??? :shrug: they were very angry women!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Blessed that is horrible! I'm ask for natural birth but you can't judge people for their choices. Every labour is different and nobody can possibly know how they feel until they are in their situation. The amont of women I have cared for who are really pro normal birth and who then end up having a really tough time is unreal. And them you get others who are sure they want loads of drugs and then get really into the vibe of labour and are amazing. 

I'm sure you know blessed, every labour is not the same! 

The whole antenatal exam thing seems very odd to me. As someone said, you can be dilated for weeks, doesn't mean you are close to giving birth. I think for me it would just get my hopes up and then make me more depressed when nothing happened!

I am on the sofa. I can't sleep at all. Been up every hour all night. Then had a really vivid labour dream where I could see the baby through my tummy (it was a boy). Oh filled the pool up too high with boiling water so I couldn't get in and the gas and air didn't work! Now I am dying to meet the baby!

Mega congrats WT! What brilliant weights! And gorgeous names. Xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ps, again, on vaginal exams... I'm thinking of refusing too many of them in labour too... Unless I really need them. Your body gives off so many signs as to where you are. I think I might try and have as few as possible!


----------



## emera35

Missy, same here its on my birth preferences to have minimal exams, just one to check where I'm at to start with should do the trick for me ;) already had enough speculum exams to keep me going this time! :haha:

Mmmm, really enjoyed the film last night, watched Super8 it was brilliant :) left me in a nice mood. I slept pretty well to, only got up once for the loo and 3-4 times to roll over, so feeling pretty good this morning :) 
First time in ages I've woken up feeling like t's going to be a good day. Must be the extra babies! :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

SAME same emera! And the last speculum was done by a med student and was very uncomfortable and she ripped out most of my pubes! Ha. 

,


----------



## kkl12

It's 3:45 am and I can't sleep. The nurse thinks I have a stomach bug... really awful. Mostly I just worry about the baby, hope she's feeling ok.

CONGRATS WT!!!! So excited for you and I'm glad the c-section went smoothly. Hope your boys are only in the NICU for a short stay so you can hold them very soon.

City- I just had my cervix checked yesterday. Luckily it didn't hurt, I think I'll wait now until 39 weeks to have it checked again, they told me they would check it as often as I wanted.

Going to try and get more sleep


----------



## loolindley

WT baby photos on FB if you haven't seen them already! x


----------



## loolindley

BABIES! BABIES! BABIES!!! :baby::baby::baby:

WT - What lovely names!!! So pleased that you both got your own way with them :haha: They are really gorgeous, and you will be holding them in no time! Congratulations!!!!

Nothing as exciting as babies for me this morning...only Asda's for food shopping. BOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## vitfawifetobe

I dont have any you ladies on fbook - i wanna see babies 
x


----------



## firsttimer1

WT- FIRST PAGE UPDATED! couldnt be happier for you!!! :dance:

Blessed - RE: natural labour thread... some women just dont want to have fun :winkwink:
considering i put ''lickingsignposts'' in the title... you'd think theyd gather its just fun :haha:

Kk - take it easy! xxxx

kymied - im not messaging... cant bring myself to do it...!!!

:hugs:

right busy busy today will catch up with you all as soon as can. have good days all! xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

I just don't understand why people can't just mind their own business! WHo cares if we want to test out the old wives tales at this BORING point of pregnancy? They are doing it their ways and we're doing it our. We're excited to meet our babies. Who cares! (and they say that we'd ALL accept induction and then CS - I'm intending on trying to delay induction as long as possible thank you very much, but anything I can do to speed it up myself I will do so ner ner ner to you!)

People who think they know everything annoy me (plus some of their threads/ideas are SO ill informed by really stupid evidence). 

I'm off to lick some signposts. 

Sorry you're poorly KK. that is sucky.


----------



## emera35

Went for a lovely walk in the sunshine :) saw several promising looking signposts on the way, so gave them a lick just for good measure! Then I drank some RLT and ate my EPO for the day :munch: Thinking of shoving a whole curried pineapple up me bum later for good measure, and if I'm not in labour tomorrow, then I'll give up and go grovelling at the hospital for an induction! Seeing as I'll be 39 weeks, that will be fine right? :rofl: :dohh: - was thinking of eating a nice moussaka tonight but OH just broke it to me that the aubergine we had went furry yesterday so he released it into the wild! Shame, I make a good moussaka :) not totally sure I can spell it though? :blush:


----------



## wondertwins

G'morning lads. I'm still sort of out of it, but looking forward to seeing my boys today. 

Here are a few pics. I'm waiting for the morning doctor's visit to find out how they're doing, but DH just brought me a video of them and they look perfect!!!

EDIT: Removed identifying pics. xoxo.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0044.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 22









DSCF0048.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wow!! they loook great! well done x


----------



## emera35

Awww WT they are just amazing, thanks for sharing the pictures! :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

WT they are GORRRRRGEOUS!!! I had a bit of a cry then! They look like great sizes! Oh I WANT one!


----------



## kymied

WT - They're beautiful! And you are an amazing lady, that's a whole lot of baby! 

I want to meet mine too!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've just realised that I'm into single figures until my due date. Scary mary!


----------



## citymouse

kymied said:


> WT - They're beautiful! And you are an amazing lady, that's a whole lot of baby!

Um, yeah, what she said! Those are two big boys! Great job you for growing them... Holy cow, makes every pregnancy-related complaint I've ever made feel totally wimpy.

Hope you're off to see them very soon! They're adorable. :cloud9:

Kk, feel better!

All you lads licking signposts, just make sure they're not frozen. :haha: you don't want to give birth standing up with your tongue frozen to the metal. :winkwink:


----------



## kymied

Yikes Missy! Tomorrow I'm new fruiting for the last time, that's scary for me as it means the baby can come when ever he wants. I REALLY want to meet him but I'm not ready!


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow wt...have commented on your fb...they are fab and look a great size for 35 weeks....well done you. Fab names too....hope you get to have a good cuddle with them soon:hugs:

Ladies i am just back from work event......nothing happened...sods law as hubbywas there as insurance just in case....going back to read what else i have missed x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations WT, the boys are so adorable and what a great size! It makes me so excited to meet my little boy soon!!! So happy for you hunny :)


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: they are absolutely breathtaking!!!!! hope you get to cuddle them very soon :flower:

lol missy- i agree! i was really taken back by how negative they were in that forum. surely its not 'natural' to be so angry and hateful??? :haha: i was really just looking for what they did to help with labor, thought maybe they had some really good methods i havent heard of that they traded with each other. labors most certainly all are different too, its no good to judge! yesterday someone i know who is pregnant also mentioned how scared she was to go into labor cuz this is only her 3rd and i must be so relaxed with it being my 6th??? i guess it gets on my nerves cuz after having a couple she knows as much as me. i never know what to expect, all of mine have been different so im no less nervous about it than most other women i think. i wish you lived here and could coach me through!!!!

i love knowing if im dilated/effaced or not. i know it doesnt mean labor will start if i am, but i also know where i start when labor does start. it doesnt get my hopes up for anything other than that. i feel like the more i know about whats going on with my body the better. i can absolutely understand women not wanting them though. if i felt comfortable with DH checking or me checking myself i would do that, but im not, so this is the only way to know. its a small inconvenience compared to what im about to experience with labor


----------



## mitchnorm

Ok....here we go...lots of pages to read but luckily alot on chasing up wt for news and photos:haha:

Loo- soooo pleased for you and new house....just in the nick of time eh...babies wont wait :winkwink:. Sorry you had a nasty scare too:hugs:

Ft - licking signposts ...well theres a new one...are you just making them up now?:haha::winkwink:

Glow- wooop.for.finishing work. My last day was also yesterday but was up at the works event and they had a morning meeting today which i went too (we get a day off in lieu and gave me a chance to say bye to everyone). Didnt get any pressie or sendoff :cry:...but they tend to send something after baby comes

Afm - well i didnt go into labour but it was re-assuring to have hubby there. Sucked not to be able to have a few glasses of wine....i miss that now:cry:. Photographer was there last nighut and i kept threatening to wrap the damn camera around his neck whenever he pointed in my direction. He got a couple that they were displaying on screen this morning....werent too bad...but i looked big:haha:...quite a few people wanting to touch belly...luckily ones i know so wasnt offended.

Tired now but sooooo pleased to be done with work....spending tomorrow tying up loose ends, changing voicemail and popping in some expenses...then thats it....feels weird but great


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for being done with work mitch!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emera35

Ooh Mitch, done with work too, ace! :) my OH took a picture of me on our walk today, and I have to say I quite like it, although I look massive!!! Thing is I look massively pregnant, so actually that's quite a beautiful thing rather than omg I HAVE to lose weight. You know? Anyway I might post it later if I can get it transfered off his dodgy phone :haha: 

Blessed I can totally understand where you are coming from with wanting to know where you are at with your dilation etc. I definitely want to be checked once things start and the MWs arrive. I think it gives you a starting point, then if thinks go on well from there I shouldn't think I'll need checking again :shrug: if things seem to stall, then likely I'll want another exam :thumbup: Also knowing how dilated I am to start with helps with one of the visualisations. Each cm you give a colour like a rainbow and you visualise the colour going from red to orange to yellow etc as you have your contractions to help focus on dilating well. I'll want to know which colour to start on! :haha:

I'm feeling a bit dodgy thiis afternoon. The walk this morning was lovely but now I'm feeling very tired and achy and just a bit off. My tummy feels off too, like I might be sick or get the runs. Just trying to relax for a bit and see if I feel better.


----------



## citymouse

Emera, I like looking pregnant, too. It's so liberating not to worry about whether my belly looks poochy. You just stick it out and be proud, LOL. I know it will be worse than ever after the baby's born, but I'm enjoying the roundness in the meantime! Especially since nobody has tried to touch it in public yet. (It helps that I never leave my house. :haha: )

I think once I'm in labor, I'll be interested to know my dilation (at least in the beginning). But I think I just feel like, in the meantime, I'm totally good just letting things come in their own time. I'm 100% sure it has to do with still having a few weeks of work to handle before she's born! I suppose we call that "denial." :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I generally.hate having my photo taken anyway...i quite like the bump...its the double chin i am developing which is unnerving me:haha:

I think my fingers are getting a little sausage like and ankles and feet feel 'different'


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks emera- i guess i look at it like its another indicator of impending birth. if they told me whether or not i was engaged here i would want to know that too. instead they say whether the baby has dropped or what station he is. which i think might be similar. im losing plug and i know that doesnt mean it will be today or tomorrow or even next week, but its also an indicator that things are changing. i do a lot of visualizing before and during labor too and if i know where i am it helps me. i have never heard the rainbow thing, but sounds really good. im gonna be looking on the internet today for some good ways to do labor without the epi. i usually get it around 5-6 cm and i know i could go longer, but always think why bother. it sounds silly, but if i can go without that is a couple hundred dollars it saves us. DH doesnt care and says he would have it lol, but im thinking if i could go without why not. my only experience without it was absolutely horrible though and i think thats what scares me. im sure you are absolutely gorgeous! my DH is always commenting how much more beautiful i am when im preggo, even though i feel like a big cowbag. he always hates those commercials where they are using the creams that are supposed to keep stretchmarks away. he always has to comment how the world has it backwards and how they are beauty marks that makes women even more attractive for bringing life into the world. i love him lol

i dont mean to sound like some kinda freak for wanting to know if im dilated/effaced. :blush: i guess im not the norm on this thread about it. its not like i enjoy the procedure, i actually have to psych myself up for it. after some things that happened to me i cant stand to sit with my bits out in someones face and its very uncomfortable to be checked. i just want to know whats going on with me. it also tells me a little about how my labor might go and i want to be prepared before i get there.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Blessed, I'm sorry I didn't mean to make you feel like a freak! I can totally see the attraction in wanting to know where you're at. I'm kind of half enjoying the no clue when I'll go into labour but also feeling like it's super annoying. Someone reminded me I could have weeks left of this the other day and I could have murdered them ! Like I say, everyone else (including me) can mind their own business. It's your body and you know what you need! 

I have s list of 10 ideas.for promoting normal birth somewhere. It's aimed at midwives but I'll try and find it to post. There are some nice ideas there


----------



## MissyBlaze

And rashy, that's exactly how I feel about the bump too! We must give off a "leave my bump alone " vibe


----------



## emera35

Blessed, I don't think anyone would see you as a freak for wanting information about your own body! :hugs: I like knowing that I'm measuring right, my BP is right, how engaged the baby is, I guess as they don't routinely do exams here its not something that would occur to me to want to know, and like you said, it needs some psyching up for! 
I coped with my labour pain relief free purely with visualisations and breathing exercises. The rainbow one I mentoned I used later on when it got intense, as it made me feel like I was doing something constructive wih the contractions, like I was in control of them, if that makes sense? It helped me cope with it a lot! That was probably from when I was about 5-6cm. Before that to keep myself calm I visualised standing on a beach watching the waves and imagined the waves going in and out on the shore were the contractions, so again I felt in control as I could decide how big the waves were. The breathing exercise was to breath in to the count of 4 and out to the count of 8 during contractions. That helped me a lot too. :thumbup: Don't kno if any of that is helpful to you? I found those good anyway ;) I think you need to remember the circumstances around your past birth experience too, and remember why it was a bad experience without the epidural, from the sounds of it when you shared it, the lack of pain relief wasn't the only issue? Try not to link it all together :hugs: also think about why you want to do it without this time, use your reasons to give you strength, and also allow yourself to change your mind if you aren't happy about it. :hugs: xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera they are lovely ideas. I love the wave idea. I might have to try that. Did your mum help you with them? 

Here are those ideas, they are from the royal college of midwives. They might not help but hey!

1. Wait and see
The one single most important practice likely to help a woman have a normal birth is patience. But in order to be able to let natural physiology take its own time. We have to be very confident or own knowledge and experience. To do this, we need to be able to acquire more knowledge and experience of normal birth  and know when the time is right to take action.

2. Build her a nest
Mammals try to find warm, secure, dark places to give birth  and human beings are no exception. But it is the feeling of security and confidence that is important to us, rather than the environment itself. And if we can find ways to help women to feel more private and confident, we will greatly improve the likeliehood of them having a normal birth.

3. Get her off the bed*
Gravity is our greatest aid in giving birth, but for historical and cultural reasons (now obsolete) in this society we make women give birth on their backs. We need to help women understand and practice alternative positions antenatally, feel free to be mobile and try different positions during labour and birth. Once she is comfortable, try not to move her unless she wants to, or unless the position becomes inadvisable for maternal or fetal (and not organisational!) reasons. If a*Vaginal Examination
*becomes necessary, it can be done from a chair.
 
4. Justify Intervention*
Technology is wonderful, except where it gets in the way. What we begun to understand about the remarkable new technologies of labour and birth is that one technological intervention is likely to lead to the need for further technological intervention and so on, creating a cascade of intervention ending in an abnormal birth. We need to ask ourselves is it really necessary? And not to do it unless it is indicated.

5. Listen to her*
Women themselves are the best source of information about what they need. However, a medicalised culture of knowing best (where the deferential patient is examined mutely) means that we are not good at asking her. We are also losing our skills in being able to read her non-verbal signals: her body language, gesture, expression, noises and so and on. What we need to do is to get to know her, listen to her, understand her, talk to her, and think about how we are contributing to her sense of achievement.

6. Keep a diary
Midwifery can be a bombardment of experiences, making it difficult to remember what happened last week  let alone last year. However, one of the best sources for learning are our own observations. Especially when we can look back at them and realise what we have learned and discovered since then. Consequently keeping a diary is one of the best ways of consolidating our experience. Write down what happened today: how you felt; what you learnt. Then look back over what you wrote last week, last month, last year.

7. Trust Your Intuition
Intuition is the knowledge that comes from the multitude of perceptions that we make which are too subtle to be noticed. When we use our senses: listen, watch, sniff, touch  and pay attention to feelings  these perceptions begin to build up into a pattern. With experience and reflection we can understand what these patterns are telling us  picking up and anticipating a womans progress, needs and feelings.

8. Images of being a Role Model
Our Behaviour influences others. By practising the other nine tips listed here (and by being seen to practice them), we set a good example for others to follow. Midwifery really does need exemplars who can model the practices, behaviour and attitudes that facilitate normal birth. Start being a role model today.

9. Give Her Constant Reassurances  Be Positive
Nothing in life prepares a woman for labour. Your reassurance that contractions and emotions are part of the normal birth process of giving birth is vital. Do you believe in her strength and ability to give birth normally? How equipped are you to support and encourage women through the peaks and troughs? You may be the only constant anchor during womans labour to give her constant reassurances  be positive.

10. From Birth to Abdomen  Skin-to-Skin contact
Breastfeeding gets off to a better start when mothers and their babies have time together  beginning at birth. Immediate skin-to-skin contact allows them to remain together and provide opportunities for babies to feed on demand for an unlimited time, stay warm and cry less. Mothers learn to recognize their babys cues and the baby reciprocates. The relationship becomes tender and loving  a connection that lasts a lifetime begins from birth to abdomen.
Last Blog Entry:*...
*(14-Feb-2012)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Blessed, do you have G&A available for your labors?? My 3 essentials for a manageable birth are, a birth ball fantastic for keeping the pressure off your bum, a cd with dance/disco music on and a constant stream of G&A!! Its more like a heavy night out at 17 on the cheap cider than a angelic choir filled earth delivery but it gets me through lol:) It may be a cheaper option??

Oh and a smelly cardigan from home, seriously! Smelling home when your a bit frightened does amazing things:)


----------



## emera35

Thanks Missy, that's good info! :) sort of interesting to see it from the midwife's point of view!

The visualisations were all part of the hypnotherapy course yeah, they were just my favourites out of 6 or more different ones :shrug:

The full beach on you start in a forest, and you can here all the animal noises around you etc. You follow a path for a while and come to a set of steps. As you walk down the steps you come out of the forest onto a beautiful beach. Its your own private beach where no one else can be unless you invite them, you sit on the beach for a while and feel the sun on your skin and the warmth of the sand, then you walk along the beach, and enjoy the sand on your bare feet. You eventually walk down to the shore, when you are ready and start to listen to the sound of the waves and watch them lapping up the beach. You realise the waves are your contractions, and as its your beach you have total control over how powerful or gentle the waves are.

That's the full visualisation I was taught. Last time, by the time I started focussing on the waves OH said I was totally gone, everyone thought I'd fallen asleep! :haha: I had no idea where I was at all I have to say! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Some top tips there laddies!!!

Right, I need some advice. I have FINALLY decided to think about a hospital bag. Actually, I have decided to start with the easy one....the babies bag. Now this is my thinking..the bits in red are my questions.......

2-3 babygros in newborn size
2-3 vests in newborn size
2-3 babygros in 10lb+ size (in case baby is huge)
2-3 vests in 0-3 months (in case baby is huge)
2 hats
2 muslins
1 swaddle blanket Do I really need this?
1 cellular blanket to stay with the car seat in the car
3 cartons of milk (in case my boobs wont work)
a bottle will they have steralizing stuff there, or do I need 3 bottles?
wipes/nappy bags/sudocrem
nappies how many do I need to pack?? If i'm there overnight possibly 10? too many?

DO I NEED....????
cotton wool balls?
A top and tail bowl?
Anything else?


----------



## blessedmomma

emera- that is some very good tips! and your right, there was a lot going on with that birth. mostly my OB at the time was not good at all. and i had a lot of complications with the pregnancy already, during and after labor also :wacko:

missy- i didnt mean to make you think you made me feel like a freak lol. just meant i dont like the exams, just like to know whats going on. that was a great page you posted. 

6lilpigs- we dont have gas and air. pretty much if i want pain relief it will either be epidural or shots of different narcotics. i know the narcotics can negatively effect the baby in bad ways so i dont even consider it. i am planning on bringing my DH's pillow, which i never do. i usually smell his neck, dont know why but i love the smell lol... figured it might be soothing since he cant be there.

thats another thing. since i will be without him this time, i think i might be crazy trying to do it without anything. he usually helps a lot to comfort me. i also am nervous about waiting too long and making it to 8-9 cm and deciding i need something. at my hospital they will gladly give you the epidural anytime you are in labor, from 1cm-10cm, as long as you can hold still. BUT, if someone is having a section or the anesthesiologist is with someone else you have to wait. i think there are only a couple on staff. with my last baby i dilated from 3-10 in an hour.


----------



## emera35

Loo, probably don't need a swaddle blanket for hospital

Milk and bottles wise, if you plan and try to breastfeed and there are problems then hospitals do have pre-sterilised single use bottles and cartons of milk. They just won't supply milk if you plan to formula feed from the start generally I think, but if you can't successfully feed your baby then they won't leave them to starve :hugs:
Also I'd take cotton wool to hospital for cleaning round the cord stump personally, don't need much though x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh blessed I so wish I could be there to help you. (not that I'd be as good as your oh). That is a great idea about his pillow.


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo....thats pretty much what i have packed, spot on. I havent packed a swaddling blanket...instead one cellular and one fleecy i also have a separate comibg home babygro in addition to other ones. I had cartons of milk and was wondering about bottles....but think i may get 12 of the one use ready made, sterilised bottles from boots....pricey but a one off. Depends on your bf and ff preference of course. Nappies i had a pack of 27 pampers which i chucked in...probably too many but easy to throw in and not worry. Have cotton wool too...


----------



## emera35

Blessed. I like the pillow idea! Maybe take a tshirt he has worn recently too, if I feel upset I often feel better if I put on my OH's sweater :hugs: I'd suggest that you really just go with the flow for this labour. You are probably going to know quite fast if you aren't coping and need the epi to make you feel safe with it. Don't put unneccesary pressure on yourself :hugs:

Oh and Loo meant to add, you won't need a top and tail bowl, they have those cardboard bowls etc in the hospital. Just pack for overnight basically, so yes 10 nappies should be fine. If you or bubs end up staying longer then OH can get you more stuff ;)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yep the pillow will definitely take you away to a nice place:)

Loo, I buy cotton wool rolls, best place is Boots, the cotton balls are just too small for any decent cleaning. Just tear off a pad from the roll, palm size, dunk in the cooled boiled water for the stump, then squeeze out any excess to just moist. I have always used it for bottoms for all of them, much cheaper and much softer on babies bottom than them horrible paper thin wipes!


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Lads! What would I do without you!! :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Yeah I prefer cotton wool to wipes on delicate bums too! The balls are too small as lilpigs said, but if you have them just use like 6 together or so or you'll be dabbing away forever with a baby who isn't happy about being naked sqwalking at you! ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies!

missy- i wish you could be here too! :)

im just gonna try to not think about it too much. seem to get all worked up when i do over the details. i wish i was more like DH and just take things as they come laid back and all. he says i can be on the phone with him the whole time, but i know that just isnt feasable while he is taking care of the other 5. gonna just pray my way through things right now and try to go with the flow. 

loo- glad you got your bag figured out! thats a load off. has your vacation without the parents started???


----------



## loolindley

Yes Blessed! I took them to the airport yesterday morning, so have had 2 days of vacant parent bliss!!!

Well, the baby finally has its bag packed! I feel like I can leave mine for a couple more weeks now as a reward!!!

Just made some sw houmous and it's amazing! Ok, so it's no pizza, but I DO love houmous!

Oh, Mitch, we have decided to treat ourselves this Wednesday after weigh in to a pizza, and since you were going on so much about how great Papa Johns are, I thought we would go for that....but they don't deliver here :sad2: BOOOOOOOOO!! Will have to be Dominos or Pizza Slut.


----------



## crowned

Loo, my hospital list said to pack at least 20 diapers. I don't know if that helps or not. It sounds like they don't provide anything here though, as we're expected to pack pretty much everything. I hadn't thought about bringing formula though. Nestle sent me a 12 pack of those pre-made single-use bottles that you just add a nipple to for free, so I might pack a couple of those, now that you've made me think of it. I was planning on BF, but what if it doesn't work out?


----------



## Glowstar

WT your boys are GORGEOUS!!! :cloud9::hugs:

Mitch - yay for finishing work :happydance: feels great doesn't it :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Crowned, I should imagine normally it would work out fine, if it's not for you you could always switch to ff when you get home? I had a breast reduction 12 years ago and there is a chance I am not completely 'plumbed up' properly, so they advised me to take a few cartons just in case. x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera I love that visualisation. Over what period of time do you imagine that? I love it.


----------



## emera35

Missy, I usually take a few minutes to get myself relaxed in the forest bit, then walking down the steps is a common self hypnosis mechanism, which let's you relax more deeply, so I tend to do that bit slowly and then build up the beach image. I think its hard to say how long it takes, maybe 5 minutes to get to the stage when you can go and watch the sea? You do sort of lose your perception of time though! I did that visualisation through a lot of my labour, it could have been 10 minutes as far as I knew, but OH said I was zoned out for well over an hour before I had to surface to discuss having a clip put in Roh's head. (sooo unhelpful! I've put in my preferences this time that I don't want to be talked to if I'm not conversational and that OH is allowed to make decisions for me, being interrupted was the worst part of my labour!)


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- yay for freedom!!!!!

crowned- how are you feeling now? everything still settled for the moment?


----------



## crowned

blessed, yes, things are staying put for now. I've had a number of random contractions the last few days, and lots of cramping and pressure, but no other signs. I'm so ready for baby to make an appearance now, though! :) I keep thinking I have signs (pinkish discharge, aching pelvis, etc) but it ends up being nothing.

Loo, I didn't know that about the reduction. I think I'll be okay, as my bbs have been leaking and that has increased over the last few days too (increase in hormones, perhaps?) Thanks!


----------



## emera35

Thought i'd post this piccie that OH took of me on our walk today. I quite like it, he's usually crap at photos! :haha: Sooo, sort of my 39 week bump shot a day early ;)

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/IMG00097-20120225-1116.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

cool photo emera, is that the clifton suspension bridge?


----------



## emera35

Yup, i love walking round the area there. Its manageable, as its about 5 minutes walk from our place ;)


----------



## loolindley

Great pic Emera. You look lovely! Very serene!!!

Just had a lovely stir fry followed by my Saturday night Curly Wurly. Yummy!


----------



## emera35

Loo i was just about to grumble i was jealous about the Curly Wurly, but then i realised i've just eaten a slice of cake, so i should probably mentally stop there on the sweet treats! :blush:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i made carrot cupcakes with cream cheese icing today and they were delicious. stuffed myself now now...

curly wurly sounds good


----------



## emera35

My friend brought cake round yesterday, its so nice eating a cake that was made for me, rather than me making it :D Its a butterscotch cake, quite yummy! I love carrot cake though, and in cupcake form, even better!! :munch:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

butterscotch cake sounds amazing, please tell me more! is it a sponge with butterscotch icing? i just cant imagine it


----------



## emera35

Hmmm, i'm not sure of the recipe, the sponge tastes caramel like too. The icing is AMAZING! Butterscotch flavour, but it tastes like there is either some creme fraiche or cream cheese or something in with the butterscotch, so its got that little tang! Delish! I'll have to get the recipe off her!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

let me have the recipe when you get it. i'd love to make it!

im off swimming again tomorrow, im so looking forward to being weightless, i have been feeling really heavy today. not good

hubby in charge of his work's lottery syndicate tonight so we have 34 lottery tickets to check! i know we could just do it online but i thought it might be more fun to sit and watch the chbow. i can feel myself getting over excited already!!


----------



## x-amy-x

its nearly march!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

yay for nearly march!!


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely photo Emera :thumbup:


----------



## Widger

Just popped on for news

Congrats wondertwins. You must be delighted they are doing so well xx

And Loo, no need to show off about baby bag being packed :haha:

Got to shoot


----------



## blessedmomma

thats a great photo emera! you look fab and that place looks lovely :cloud9:

cmon thursday!!!!! cant wait for march to get here. i feel like i need to be careful til then, and baby can come any time after march 1! dtd will def take a step up after then :happydance:

anyone know how the full moon is supposed to bring on labor? i have heard of it for years, but never really looked into why it would even happen:shrug:


----------



## loolindley

Mmmmm. All this talk of cake is not doing my resolve any good! Good job I'm feeling too lazy to start baking!! Breakfast seems so far away though!!! :cry:

I think I want to go swimming tomorrow too. Aqua natal knackered me for 2 days though so not sure it's a good idea :shrug: I wish my oh could swim. We could go for a splash together. 

Uh, speaking of oh, I think he wants :sex: he went for a quick boob grope before work and wasn't really deterred by my dirty look :haha: we will see! Bah.


----------



## citymouse

Emera, you look wonderful! I like reading about your hypnosis methods. The Hypnobabies curriculum is a little different, but I'm not far enough to describe it. It's funny you say that about going down stairs, though, because I have a "safe place," and then in the "deepening" CD they tell you to find a way to be deeper, and I went for a literal interpretation where my safe place has a pit in the middle, LOL. That was when I totally zoned out.

Blessed, if I had to guess I'd say it has something to do with a shift in the gravitational pull or something. You do hear that it makes women give birth, though!

Loo, good luck refusing with your parents out of the house! Your best bet is to eat something that will make you gassy. :rofl: 

AFM, went to the workshop thing this morning and it was great! It's for teenage girls and I LOVE these girls... they're so bright and funny. The worst part was the drive home, since I'm afraid to use the air conditioner in my car and I was wearing a sweater. Came home and threw on my loungey clothes and now I'm eating cold pizza.

I didn't eat lunch there and left before they served dessert, but they sneaked me back to the kitchen to grab something from the dessert spread. :shock: OooooooooooMG, it was all I could do not to just stuff my pockets full of food. :haha: I was very good, though, I just took a chocolate chip cookie and left the rest for the girls. Where's my halo?


----------



## loolindley

Scardy Mouse - why are you scared of your car air con?!? :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Because it makes the car think it's overheating, and I was miles away from home on the freeway and didn't want to have to pull off in the ghetto. So I just sweated it out, LOL.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I appear to be having loads of contractions. Don't know what will become of them. No other symptoms yet.! X


----------



## Skadi

Can you tell if they are BH or not?


----------



## citymouse

MissyBlaze said:


> I appear to be having loads of contractions. Don't know what will become of them. No other symptoms yet.! X

Quick, find a signpost!


----------



## wouldluvabub

WT- your boys are just gorgeous and have lovely names too! I'm so happy for you and jealous you have now met them! I can't wait!! I really can't believe one of those is in my belly! It's so amazing!!!

Missy- so do you think your in labor or just your body having a practice?? I wish I would go into labor.. I'm so impatient now!!! I think I've been experiencing BH but there still not super painful or noticeable! Ive had maybe a few that have hurt just a bit but nothing to make me think anything was happening! It's so frustrating not knowing when it's going to happen! I can't imagine being you girls who have already had a few good practice sessions! I don't know if I'd cope getting a glimps of it then it not actually happen!


----------



## blessedmomma

missy i hope its time for you! 

i have been very crampy and contracting this afternoon. i took some tylenol and laid down and started feeling better. then when i got up and got around for dinner it came back again. i finally took a shower and it has calmed down. i hope to find out monday all these contractions this week are doing something. im gonna throw a fit if nothing has changed!!!! :brat:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Everything's stopped now. Boring. I decided to sleep because I figured I'd wake up if it was anything. Went to sleep, had a nightmare, woke up, now can't sleep!


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry missy! its so frustrating when nothing comes of it, and not being able to sleep on top of that is horrible! :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Missy, you're such a tease! I thought you might be headed for being our next mama. :)

In case anyone was wondering... I'm so in love with these boys! :cloud9::cloud9: They are both off CPAP and they're tolerating feedings. I've been trying to pump a bit to get my milk going, and expect it should come in tonight or tomorrow morning.

A couple more cutie pics.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0068.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 12









DSCF0082.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blessedmomma

so very precious hun! you did such a great job mama :flower:

happy to hear they are doing so well :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Aww! Wt, they are gorgeous. 

I know, it's teasing me too. I'm on the sofa again. I hate keeping oh up!

X


----------



## Skadi

Oh Gosh WT, they are so adorable!

Keira is officially off all meds and monitors. We brought in her car seat today and she passed her car seat test easily! Hopefully that means she will be home in the next couple of days. She hasn't been tube fed in over 2 days now. We just need to sleep over with her for a night at the hospital as far as I know!


----------



## loolindley

WT - just looked at all your pics on FB. They are lovely!! I especially like Kinde's hat! That boy got style!!! Hope you are all doing well and you are feeling happy after cuddles with them :cloud9:

Skadi - that is such exciting news!!!!! Really? In a couple of days??? Fab! I'm so pleased for you :hugs:

Missy - sorry the contractions came to nothing. And crap you had a nightmare. :grr:

I had a dream about my baby last night and it was a boy!! I know this because it peed all over me :haha: I'm still convinced its a girl though!!! Soooo long until I find out!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all .....cant sleep in..hips hurt whichever way i lie :-(

Wt - your boys look amazing....glad you got your cuddles x x

skadi - great news about Keira comigh home x you must be so chuffed

missy - how frustrating to start and stop again...its happening to my friend at the moment....ggggrrrr come on baby...we need another one

afm nothing to report.....might go for a walk today. Hubby at tennis today so need to do something....but not too far just in case.


----------



## wondertwins

I'm up for a middle of the night pumping session and thought I'd pop on to say hello. :)

Skadi- That's excellent news! I can't imagine how excited you must be. 

Missy & Mitch- Within minutes after finishing my scheduled C, we had a really bad storm here with hail, rain and heavy winds. That started an avalanche of deliveries. (Perhaps something to do with changes to the barometric pressure???) The hospital had to call in a bunch of extra nurses because so many babies were being born. Anyway.... the point is that I think the new recommendation for inducing labor is to find yourself a rainstorm. :rain: :haha:

Loo- I love those little hats too. My mom is one of those crafty types who whips stuff like that out in no time.


----------



## Glowstar

WT - just saw your boys pics on Facebook! soooo adorable! I am also loving Petros Hat! :kiss:

Missy - sorry your contractions came to nothing :nope: I've never had false labour mine have been all or nothing :winkwink: with either a 'show' or water breaking first so I've never had to second guess myself as to what was happening...sooooo hoping it starts like that again this time :winkwink:

Mitch - I can't sleep either :sleep::wacko: sitting eating chocolate chip cookies at 9.30am :blush: 

Skadi - how exciting about bringing Kiera home soon!

Well I actually knitted a baby hat last night :happydance: first thing I've EVER knitted to completion :thumbup: it's VERY basic...just a plain knit hat with a little brim. Think I might do a little bobble for the top of it :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Skadi that is amazing news! Congratulations!

Glow I'm jealous of your talent. I so wish I could knit. I pretty much was assuming it wasn't anything exciting because I was expecting dome kind of other symptoms, like a show or anything!

Tired now!


----------



## Glowstar

Missy it seriously is NOT a talent! My Auntie taught me the BASICS of knitting when I was around 13....since then I had another go in my late teens and never finished what I started. Soooooo everything I have learnt, casting on, decreasing/increasing stitches etc is all learnt from Youtube :haha: Think that's why I am stupidly excited about actually knitting something even though it's not very good :blush:

It is so much easier when labour starts with a very obvious sign like waters breaking. Although saying that I was actually in labour for a good few hours with DD2 before the 'show' I just didn't think it was labour, it was just a whole load of BH that were very erratic but I suppose constant if that makes sense. I was 100% convinced it wasn't labour because they were NOT painful at all :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

*WT -* your photos are just so darrrrliiinnngggggg, i LOVE them :kiss: you are one lucky mummy (and daddy too) :hugs:

*Missy -* DARN YOU! i got all excited.... lol xx get those contractions going again missus!

*Skadi -* Keira is such a little trooper :dance:

Well today is a BIG day for me and DH.... its the biggest game of the footy season as far as we are concerned.... spurs vs ars**al. That being we are off to start the day with a walk to get some sunshine - and then will be emersed in the footy. I will get on here tonight for a proper catch up tho.

We DTD last night but no signs of it helping anything along :haha: but i will lick a few sign posts on our walk.... :haha:

LOVE TO YOU ALL - HAVE A GOOD DAY YA'LLLLL XXXX


----------



## loolindley

Glow - I wouldn't know where to start with a pair of knitting needles, so I think that _is_ talented to knit a hat in one night!

Well, it's only 10am and I have already been for a walk round the park and marinated some chicken for our tea. Feel like I have peaked too soon as have nowt to do for the rest of the day :shrug: OH is off work, but wants to watch the rugby from yesterday. bah.


----------



## mitchnorm

Severe motivational issues over here...have finally got up after lazing in bed for 3 hours (no sleep passed 7)...have managed a shower....not dressed....lying back on bed. So lazy feeling....oooh i have put washing in machine.

What is this nesting malarchy and when will it hit me!??! :-( have to do something productive this week!!

Edit...feel guilty after loos update now :-(


----------



## loolindley

Ha! Mitch, don't! After pondering what to do for a while, I decided the best course of action would be to put my pj's back on and have a duvet day!!! :rofl:

EDIT - nesting? Nope :nope: not around here. In fact, I was wondering about the best way to get Al to do some of the house work for me!


----------



## mitchnorm

Ha ha....well i am dressed...having some toast and rlt then as hubbys playing tennis this morning i thought i would head to sainsburys and at least get some stuff in for a nice roast dinner later:happydance:

He deserves it....well he will do when he gets home and puts up the nursery blind and a couple of shelves...he did wall canvases yesterday....look cute!!!!

So sainsburys classes as a walk and i am hoping that this toast will keep me away from blueberry muffins in starbucks:wacko:


----------



## emera35

Lazy day here too! :D I was up for 3 hours in the night with proper ouchie contractions. Not very regular ones though, and then they stopped again. :dohh:

So Missy I feel your frustration! :hugs:

Wish my waters would just break or I'd get a show or something a bit more definite! 

Oh, and .... 7 days to go, I'm only flippin' 39 weeks!! :shock:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh emera...not sure which is more frustrating...getting some contractions and stopping or getting nothing at all...zilch, nada, nowt!!!!! Probably yours to be fair:haha:

I have had little in the way of noticable BHs, no plug, no real aches and pains and therefore no sign that anything is imminent. This baby is far too comfy and i am worried about doing too much to kickstart it to be honest...in case it works :haha::haha:. Cant have it both ways i guess.

:hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Not much nesting going on here either. I've read the paper and had breakfast, now just waiting for DH to get home from rowing so we can have bacon sandwiches. Seems to take me a while to get going in the mornings, I just about feel awake now!

Hopefully tomorrow being my first proper day off work will be when nesting starts. I've written a list of jobs for DH to do, does that count?!

Can't remember if i've been on since I saw my friend on Friday, but she didn't realise she was having contractions. She said she had period pain type cramping for a couple of hours, but didn't think anything of it until she went to the toilet and was bleeding a bit. When she went straight into triage she had the bowel cleanout experience and then got examined and found to be 6cm dilated. I thought contractions would be immediately obvious, but maybe not! 

WT - loving the photos on FB, they are both so cute! Can't believe how big they look too. 
Skadi - great news about Keira, hope you get to take her home soon

Also, what's all this about sign licking?!! EDIT - ok, found it!!


----------



## emera35

Mitch, to be perfectly honest, I really doubt you can kickstart it. Babies come when they feel like it. Walking and bouncing are good though, and help keep baby in a good position. Other than that :shrug: labour starts when it starts ;)

I know I'm keen for things to start, but when they do I'm definitely going to be thinking "ooohhh shiiiit, here we gooo!" :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Walking it is then......sounds worryingly like exercise to me :haha:

Right off to 'walk' around Sainsburys :happydance:

Oh andbabies foot right up in ribs......not nice baby!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon,

hopefully your contractions will amount to something soon emera

i keep getting BH but nothing painful yet. still i have got a couple of weeks until D Day

I have been active this morning, went swimming and did a few proper lengths, i love the fact i can do 'proper' swimming even though i have a bump and can still put most people's swimming to shame. ha ha. i wonder what they think when i get out in my black tankini looking like a giant killer whale?!

then i went for a walk on the beach with hub, dog and my family. It is gloriously sunny here. i was seriously tempted to put my tankini back on and jump in the sea! im obviously losing my sense of hot and cold because although sunny it is still winter!

sat in the mouldy conservatory now in the sun wishing i had the energy to get a bowl of hot soapy water and clean down the UPVC. would make it loads nicer.

Skadi - such exciting news about keira. it will be so great having her at home! lucky you


----------



## 2nd time

Still not had baby will be jumping up an down later


----------



## emera35

:haha: 2nd Time i was thinking of jumping up and down too! ;)

Been having some new weird twinges today, all very lady bits related. Guess things will move along eventually, all our babies are going to come out in the end! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm having another nap. Naughty old me. I'm getting irritated with people patronizing me and saying it's practise for when spike is here. 4Hours of broken sleep is not nice. Baby or no baby. Sod off telling me i don t know what tired is. 

I'm having"clear outs" nice.. and little period pain now. Nothing to be excited about though. Oh goes away again tonight until Wednesday which Im not very excited about (although I wonder if I might sleep better without worrying about annoying him]


----------



## pristock230

Hey everyone, I just wanted to check in to see how everyone was doing? I see that we had some more babies! that is exciting and happy news. 

As for me I have begun to dialate and have contractions, nothing consistent but I have been told to take it easy as she thinks with all the running around and stress has caused me to dialate already. I have really begun to rest during the day with my feet up as all DH's family members have gone back home. Our 6 year old is really doing well and I am so proud of her, she is really strong and is making me stronger in the process, if I didn't have her I'm sure I would totally be lost. I have started to read about the healing process and that is helping too. Just learning that what I am going through is normal and there is no text book way to grieve. 

Hope everyone is feeling well, I know it's the end for us and we are all uncomfortable and just want to hold our little ones. Just be thankful for everything you have as nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## littleANDlost

hey guys, sorry not staying on long but may not be on for a few days so wanted to keep you up dated.

midwife did a home visit yesterday and after i told her that i kept feeling the baby stretch out long ways she then couldn't feel babies head anywhere (though i'm sure she still has one somewhere lol). She found the bum which was upish but not right at the top and she did even say it could actually be the head. She was worried baby is not head down and is either longways or completely breech. I;ve been waiting to hear from the labour ward today as if they were quiet they were going to fit me in to have a scan today to see if she is the right way round or not but not yet heard anything, otherwise i have an appointment tomorrow at 12.20 at the normal scanning place. 
If baby is the wrong way round and they can't turn her I'll be having a c-section within the next few days as they don't want me going into labour naturally. If my watersbrake or i start contracting now i have to go straight to the emergency labour ward and not the birthing centre which is were the straight forward labours go. kinda scary but no signs of her coming yet anyway. 
the midwife did say that she may just be completely engaged and this is why she can;t feel her head but i have not dropped at all and she is still moving around a lot and twisting and turning and stretching the wrong way so i really don;t think that's the case.

I will try to keep you updated as much as possible but can't go on here on my phone so wont be able to if i have to stay in hospital or anything. 

Fingers crossed i will be on tomorrow afternoon telling you all she;s head down and fine.

hope your all having a good weekend.


AND ONLY JUST SEEND 5 BABIES!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS WONDERTWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

I have a feeling 'someone' is going to be in labour in the next 36 hours!!! :winkwink:

I'm a bit giddy about Friday....I'll actually have to make an effort for once for our ladies luncheon :thumbup: I might even go the extra mile and straighten my hair :rofl: but I seriously doubt it :blush: 

I have been fairly productive today. Someone gave me one of those HUGE Ikea bags of baby bedding yesterday :wacko: I've got bedding coming out my backside now!! so I've washed it all :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

:grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## kymied

:hugs: Pristock :hugs: 

Add me to the list of people not sleeping. I have no idea how much sleep I got because I woke up so many times. I never knew turning over to be so much work! One time I pulled a muscle in the turning! 
I've been bouncing on my ball but my back is still hurting. 

I'm so not looking forward to the 1 hour 40 minute drive by myself to a baby shower. The woman it is for is only 34 weeks, I hope I have a bigger bump than her.

Holy crap! Watermelon!

Yesterday my mom and I arranged a baby corner in my bedroom since I don't know if my hubby will have the nursery ready in time. I'm starting to feel ready for the baby. I just need the dresser brought up from the other house so I can sort all the clothes.

Oh yeah and to pack my bag....


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm i knew ft would not be a happy bunny.....was going to warn everyone to of impending danger......Spurs are getting stuffed after being 2-0 up.....even my hubby (arsenal fan) cannot believe they are now beating spurs 5-2:haha::haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh dear. Poor old ft!


----------



## mitchnorm

Now after winding up.ft.....

Pristock - lovwly to.hear from you....please try and take it easy and relax....we want that baby to cook for a little while longer :hugs::hugs:...glad your little girl is giving you strength...she must be a special and strong little one x

Missy - yeah for naps.....and i am totally with you about 'oooh you dont know what lack of sleep is'.....'wait til baby comes etc etc'.....'last day of work? Pah this is where the hard work starts' blah blah blah. Want to punch them:growlmad:

Kymied - sorry about not sleeping....mine is broken but at least we have a good excuse for naps during the day :happydance:

Glow - jealous of.your ladies lunch on friday...i would be sooo excited too. Hope you enjoyed your costa 

L&L - hope your little one turns or is still in right position....fingers crossed and let us know

I want my baby now!!!!!!


----------



## Skadi

Thanks ladies, I am so excited about getting her home. I have to go to babies r us today to pick up some last minute things that can't wait until her baby shower. (Which is being held in the far far distant future on April 14th!) My mom was really lovely though and gave me her baby shower present early yesterday and she really went overboard - good news though is that she got us a lot of stuff we still needed to buy. Now I just need some cradle sheets and maybe some more newborn sized diapers.

*Missy* - Oh gosh I HATED being told that when I was pregnant. In the few weeks before she was born it was impossible to sleep more than 4 hrs a night and I was still working. I wanted to slap everyone that said that to me. That is on my list of things to remember NEVER to say to any pregnant woman.


----------



## Glowstar

Pristock :hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhh but mitch, they may have won the battle but we are still winning the war!!! :winkwink: if we hadnt beaten them at the lane earlier in the season i would probably be out poisoning bunny rabbits. (IM JOKING!!!! joking.....lol)
but yeh im pretty p**sed off right now. and i was having SUCH a nice day. :grr:

BTW ladies you will be happy to hear i did NOT sleep thru the night!!! woke up early as digs was moving loads.... :dance: YAY!!! im normal now too!!!! or do i only qualify if i have another bad nights sleep? :haha:

has anyones bump NOT dropped but baby is engaged? also those with babies engaged... can u still feel them up high???

Digs and my bump are confusing the hell outta me.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - i.thought baby had engaged...it felt different but i.am getting wicked pains in ribs today....but to be fair baby is about 50cms long so could easily kick ribs if stretching slightly. Will find out at mw appt if baby still down and elnow engaged....also need to mention my sausage fingers...normal i guess

Oh and you may need a couple of extra nights of broken sleep to qualify ha ha


----------



## firsttimer1

have u started getting water retention too? My fingers are defo a bit bigger now (since week 37 started). Not painful or massive but my rings actually fit now whereas they were lose before. 

when is ur MW appt? I have that GP aptt on weds dead on week38... hoping she will be able to tell if baby is engaged. Only thing is, as much as she is lovely (she really is) - she is the one that measured my fundal as being 6 weeks ahead that time... and i wonder now if she measured wrong :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

pristock - glad to hear your daughter is keeping you strong. hope baby hangs in there for a little while longer though.

commiserations to FT. sorry about the crap spelling im too tired to spell or type properly.

i had a nice nap on the sofa this afternoon with the dog snoozing at my feet whilst hub played some god awful computer game. i kept hearing this 'horse' whinnying away. aparently he was killing a character with his horse?! horrible

FT - i sleep through pretty much every night too although i see you have joined the insomnia crew. i have started waking up for a 4am pee. its started to become a habit now

L&L hope baby is head down and just so far engaged the midwife couldnt feel the head (happened to a friend of mine if that is any consolation?)

glad to hear you're feeling more ready kymied. its nice to get the baby stuff sorted isnt it?

i thought i might write a list of jobs to be done once i start maternity leave.


----------



## mitchnorm

I have my appt wednesday morning too....hopefully back with usual mw not that miserable cow :-( hoping she determines position easily.

Yeah only noticed rings tight recently maybe last week or so....they dont hurt....feel a bit tingly sometimes....also my legs do but dont think they have gone into cankle yet ha ha ha


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - i sleep through pretty much every night too although i see you have joined the insomnia crew. i have started waking up for a 4am pee. its started to become a habit now

heehee cupcake - im not going to officially join the insomnia crew yet, until ive had another night where ive been disturbed. :haha: dont want to be a fraud. Besides, thinking about it... im not sure being woken at 7:30am by your baby after sleeping solidly from 11:30pm counts.... :blush: :rofl: 

ahh cool mitch so we can both give updates on weds then :) really hope LO is at least 1/5 engaged :( my appt is at 8:30am.... gaaahhhhhh


----------



## waula

hi lads...back in the land of the internet after a lovely few days away at the rents... seen ALL the family - feels like something momentous is ahead and that life wont be quite as simple as it is now!!! :haha:

thought there'd be more babies by now... but glad we're all holding on together...

*Skadi *- brilliant news about Kiera - not long before she's home and you can get a new version of normality!
*Emera *- i'm counting on you to be our next march mummy :winkwink: and lovely bump piccie - i was in bristol for 5yrs at uni and LOVED clifton and the bridge...makes me all nostalgic!
*FT *- my LO was a little bit engaged 2 weeks ago but I still feel very high and not "dropped" at all and people still say i don't look lower even though i feel a bit funny down below - like if i bend over the bump is really low down and below my knicker line... not sure if that makes sense! and yes, two more consecutive nights of bad sleeping before you can join our club. :winkwink:
*Mitch *- :happydance: for finishing work - you enjoy these next few weeks!!!! and glad you didn't have any exciting "events" at your do on Friday night - nicer to be at home when things kick off i reckon...:kiss:
*Missy *- sorry you slept badly and i agree...all these smug people telling me i haven't known tiredness...bah... :growlmad:
*WT *- GORGEOUS little boys... hope you're feeling better and are enjoying the cuddles...:cloud9: pretty excited for all of us getting cuddles now...:blush:
*Cupcake *- loving the swimming too...nothing better than sneaking in the fast lane and beating the non-pregnant smug front crawlers before grunting your way out of the pool and waddling off to the showers!!! :haha:
*L&L*: fingers crossed all is well tomorrow!! but an early arrival wouldn't be too bad right???! :thumbup:
*Pristock*: so lovely to hear from you...so glad you have your little girl - thinking of you all lots and keep rested please... :hugs:

such a lovely sunny day here - been out on the patio reading my book all afternoon and think its about time i waddled off to walk the dogs...had a bit of a disastrous dog walk with DH this morning at my parents...they live on a farm so off we potter for a walk in the fields...at the point we decided to turn back I decided my constipation may have suddenly come to an end... :blush: hideous...very very fast waddle for 30mins back with incessant braxton hicks to just put a bit more pressure on things!!! DH was VERY impressed, not! but i made it :wacko: and feel a lot more comfy now :blush: :haha:

xxx


----------



## waula

15 days to go???? Feck. :ignore:


----------



## kymied

I don't know if my baby is engaged, they just told me he was head down, "locked and loaded" But my bump has definitely not dropped and he can certainly reach to kick my ribs.

Things NOT to say to a pregnant woman:
-Wow! You're huge and you sure there's not two in there?
-You're too skinny/fat/old/young to have a baby.
-You look like you could pop any day now!
-I don't like the name you picked out.
-Sleep while you still can.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

sounds like a close one waula..... could have been gross! lol

FT and mitch, i also have midwife app on weds morning so we can have a massive updating session. My babe is engaged but back-to-back (dreading this) and apparently once baby is engaged it is less likely to turn. my mum reckons bump has dropped more so maybe more engaged? my midwife is a little worried that baby has slowed growing so it will be important what my fundal height is on weds...

ive been reading the signpost licking thread... looks like nipple stimulation is winning the 'bring on labour' method so far


----------



## emera35

Afternoon lads!

FT commiserations :hugs: and you still aren't normal, 3 nights bad sleep in a row and then maybe! :haha:

Pristock - :hugs: your daughter sounds amazing, you must be so proud. You are so strong both of you. :hugs: xxx

L+L hope all is well after the scan and babes is just really engaged and stretched out. :hugs:

Oh as far as engaged babies still kicking your ribs, yes for sure! Most my movement is lower, but bumpy is still quite capable of booting my ribs if she wants!! Ouch!

Glowie I have tons of bedding too! :wacko: and also sooo many cloth nappies, I don't know where they've all come from ???

Just been out for a walk to the shops to get more EPO and some treats. Sainsburys are doing 2 whole pineapples for £3 if anyone wanted to go mad on it! I didn't get any myself, went for some custard slices and gingerbread bunnies! :munch:
My nips are hurting! Ouch ouch ouch! Feels like someone is trying to pull them off!!

By the way, I know how annoying it is to be told that "ooh, you don't know what tired is like until the baby comes" because I'm pretty tired now too! :hugs: I would just say though, mentally prepare yourselves for the concept that you'll be on here in a couple of months saying "wohoo I got 4 hours of broken sleep I feel amazing!! " :wacko: its fairly tough with a newborn. Mostly I think its the cumulative effect of worse sleep than usual during the end of pregnancy, followed by a couple of months more of really broken sleep on top, it IS tiring. :shrug: It does end though, and then you start getting 5 hours sleep in a block, and you can get comfy too, not have to get up for the loo etc. I'd definitely swap the sleep I'm getting now for the broken sleep you have with a newborn! At least you can curl up, roll around and get really comfy when you do get to sleep! Its ace!! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake - oh no why are they worried about babys growth? literally just based on fundal?? if your baby is engaged a little then surely fundal would go down a little? xx defo update us on weds xx

yep i cant believe the n.stimulation thing... ive seen 3 women go into labour within hours of doing it!!! For me though, im just not sure. Im not ready to evict digs yet tho.... so maybe ask me again when im 41 weeks!!! But an hour on eah one sounds like a LOT of work :haha:


----------



## waula

oooh there's a full moon 8th march...heard from lots of people that labour ward gets seriously full around a full moon!!!!

EDIT: i've read back but can't find any news on Kelly?? xx


----------



## emera35

FT I tried the nipple stimulation last night and immediately got contractions! Stopped pretty quickly as I got bored. Then had 3 hours of contractions in the night which stopped. Today I feel twingey, and my nips are killing me, not like sore from rolling, but internally hurting! Ouch! So yeah I genuiinely think it works to give you contractions, it does it afterwards too, your uterus contracts back down most efficiently whilst you BF. Saying that, I think if your body isn't ready for labour, you'll just have achey contractions that don't do much! :(


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - kelly has not internet so wont here from her for about another week :(

yup i heard about full moons too. im trying to avoid as my birthday is 9th march (im not the sharing kind haha) and i dont want the birthing pool at my unit to be taken!!!! 

but march 4th 5th or 6th would be perfect for me :winkwink:

Ive got ZILCH signs of labour though.

right second cup of RLT..... here i go.


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - hahaha did you do it yourself - or the pump / DH?? lol i just cant bring myselff to try it..... i feel too much like a :mamafy: !!!


----------



## emera35

I just did it myself, like absent-mindedly whilst watching tv :haha: wasn't like fun or anything, just rolling them between fingers :shrug: To be honest, now I'm leaking a bit I'm not so keen on OH going anywhere near them :lol: they were out of bounds whilst I was BF last time too. I've never found my boobs partcularly sexual though or been that interested in having anyone near them :shrug: Sort of liked BF for that reason actually, like there was finally a point in having them! :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

skadi- so happy she can come home soon :hugs: its been a long road

pristock- hope baby stays a while longer and so glad things are getting a little better. your dd sounds like a fab little lady :flower:

i was kinda hoping the licking signposts thing would win. it seems the easiest of all to get things started...

im on my 4th night of little sleep. it usually doesnt last longer than 3 nights. DH is taking the older 4 to church right now and im staying home with the youngest. he is napping so im gonna lay on the couch and take a good break. im so worn out and dont want to get grumpy today.

dont listen to people that tell you how little sleep you will get after baby gets here ladies. i dont know if i have just been lucky with mellow babies, or if its from FF, or from co-sleeping, but all 5 of mine so far sleep really well from the start. it does happen that babies sleep really good like that, not all of them are up all hours of the night. im hoping if BF works out this one will still be the same. otherwise he may have some formula at night. i always get much better and longer sleep after my LO's arrive.


----------



## firsttimer1

Blessed - get a nap whilst you can hun!!! :hugs:

off topic... but just realised.... i stop working on THURSDAY!!!!! :happydance:

DARN that feels good!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Blessed I think co-sleeping helps hugely! I started getting waaay more sleep once I was co-sleeping! I couldn't really do it to start with as Roh was really small, its not recommended to do it until they are at their due date and weighing about 8lb or so. So I started when Roh was 5 weeks old. He went to sleep faster after a feed, and so did I, and he woke up less often :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG my local baby nursery will be £175 a week... thats 700+ a month.... geesh. Wish i had never looked. The government do some sort of payment thingy for about three hours x3 times a week right?? :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

I co-slept with DD2 for the first 4 months....of course it meant I kicked ex-hubby out the bed that whole time :smug: but it seemed to work well as she was a GREEDY guzzler :wacko:

I'm gonna try the nipple stimulation but gonna get OH to do it...much more fun right :shrug:

L&L - wait for news on your scan but if she's a few days early it doesn't matter :hugs:

How cute is Amanda Holden's baby girl...she's on the front page of the Sunday Sun today :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - i have to admit i havent looked at amanda holden stories, as it scares me a bit given what she went thru... so im waiting to read it and see her baby etc AFTER ive had digs .... silly i know!!!


----------



## emera35

FT think the gov do help through tax credits, or employers can do a voucher scheme. You get some free nursery time once they are 3 years old. Think that's the 3 hours x3 you are thinking of :wacko:


----------



## emera35

Most the ones round here cost £65 a day or more :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

yeh they seem to be £65+ per day once the child hits 2/3 yrs old :wacko: this is just part time baby care for a week :wacko: glad i dont have to really think about this.... just yet. 

SUCH a nice day today.... crap that tomorrow is work BUT so glad i finish on thurs :dance: 

also is anyone else finding that the weeks are literally just FLYING by? I thought time wud drag but it really isnt :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

i def think the co-sleeping helps too! i started it with my 1st when she was a couple months old and have done with the rest from the start. those first couple months were horrible with her. im hoping the BF doesnt derail my usual routine too much. im expecting it to be different, but hopefully not too different. im perfectly ok with giving him formula, but we are using BF as birth control so i know that means i need to feed often. before anyone says anythiing i know its not 100%, but its that or nothing for us. another baby quick would be lovely, but so would a small break

i always hate telling people my babies sleep really good, but they do from about 1-2 weeks old on. someone who was having trouble practically called me a liar once, but i have no reason to lie. if it was rough everyone would hear about it lol. im a big brat when it comes to sleep. but my kids are proof some of them sleep really well. my DH backs me up, i wake him up when i cant sleep good :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- meant to say i cant give advice for daycare over there, but i havent worked since 6 mos pregnant with my third cuz we absolutely couldnt afford it. my girls went before and after school before that and i could barely afford it and even had a career in the government here as a psychologist. i dont even want to think about how much it would be with the 6 of them. i do know as they get older it goes down here, so maybe its that way there???


----------



## emera35

Blessed, Roh was a good sleeper too, but the first couple of months were challenging because he had to be on a set feeding routine due to being small and he lost over 10% of his birth weight, so I had to set an alarm and walk him for quite a while. After that it went easier and he seemed quite happy to do most his sleeping at night, he was doing a 6-7 hour block within a couple of weeks of coming off the routine, which was fab! I'm sure you'll have no trouble with BF as far as your normal routine goes, after being so proscribed those first few weeks, Roh stayed pretty regular with his feeds unless he was having a growth spurt. Also you should find it makes co-sleeping even easier as you can both sleep whilst feeding basically! :dance: I just used to wake up, latch Roh on and then go right back to sleep. It used to wake me up again when he stopped, and I'd gently burp him a bit tthen we'd both be asleep again :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Ok bouncing on a birthing ball right after a rocky road style chocolate mousse dessert is not a recommended activity! I speak from recent experience... :sick:


----------



## mitchnorm

Over a grand a month easily for childcare fulltime around here....some up to £1200 easily :-( You dont get the ...think its 15 hours free nursery per week until 3 years old....but you can get childcare vouchers from your employer if they do.them. I would imagine yours would ft....and both you and hubby can get them...they deduct up to £243 per month each from your salary pre-tax and you use towards childcare...you therefore dont pay tax and NI on it saving.you loads. Every little helps


----------



## blessedmomma

mine usually start sleeping from 7-7 right off. they usually wake up to poop the first week or two and thats the only reason i get up. i havent had any that were premature though. and i have had people tell me to wake them and people tell me that they will wake if they are hungry. i did wake up my first for a while, but with my second on i only feed them when they wake, which is usually only if they are having a growth spurt or teething. i FF in bed and have DH make the bottles, we dont even get up or open our eyes. i fall back to sleep while they are eating too with their bottle propped on me, so it really wouldnt be too different for me (unless its painful BF for me or uncomfortable). i think FF is a lot different here than there, since i have heard of women having to get up and warm bottles in the middle of the night. i usually wake up and move the bottle away but never had to burp til they got up the next day. never had probs with tummy aches or spitting up or anything


----------



## emera35

Hah well Blessed, I'd say that depends on whether you start them off on warm bottles! :haha: most my friends who FF did room temp bottles from the start to save having to get up, etc! ;). You may find you have to feed more at night than you are used to with BF, I'd say, although possibly not :shrug: feeding at night apparently boosts your supply a lot more, so it might be worth doing a night feed to start with anyway. Probably going to be easiest to go with the flow though :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thats exactly what im planning! just go with the flow. i figure i will have to feed at night, which im ok with. i read if you feed at least every 4 hours it will help your body to not ovulate real soon. my last 3 have been within a little over 3 years, so even though i feel tremendously blessed... a break for a minute would be nice too. Dh says he will just not touch me for 6 months, but that aint gonna happen i know him too well. right after he starts asking how long we have to wait after baby gets here like he doesnt know. :dohh: i would love to not have a period too for a while, so hopefully BF a lot will do that as well lol.

edit: what scares me is when BF moms talk about having to feed for hours on end just for one feed. i will probably make a bottle and feed him a little if im completely exhausted after feeding for hours


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry i prob should have clarified that the £700 is NOT full time LOL x and its for baby care... its actually more for toddler here :shrug: Thanks for tip on the work childcare vouchers hun, tho i think as i work for a not for profit oraganisation im not sure we get them.... but will 100% look into it. xxx ive just been looking at options for when digs is 9ish months old... i dont want them going into full time care but part time is a real possibility. x

blessed.... hope i have a baby that sleeps 7-7 :winkwink: LOL


----------



## mitchnorm

The possible continious and length of time feeds can.take with bf really put me off too blessed. Our breastfeedibg session.said that is likely and one of the girls in our antenatal class says she felt like she had her baby attached to.her breast 24 hours a day....she has now implemented some routines to try and turn that around

I am sure iys not all like that but i do share your concern...perhaps expressing between feeds will let oh feed baby and give your boobs a break


----------



## firsttimer1

I have to admit, the time that women spend Bfeeding at each session would reallllly put me off - if i didnt have the money saving incentive :blush: awful i know but there we go!


----------



## Skadi

Breastfeeding for hours on end? What the hell? lol Keira gets in her full meal in about 30 minutes once she latches on properly. If it takes any longer its because she is trying to poop. If it took more than an hour I would just give her a bottle but so far that hasn't happened since she figured out the BFing thing.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies 

How is everyone?

Well i got thrown a suprise baby shower yesterday - was really lovely, close friends and family, we were super blessed and got load of lovely baby clothes, toys, gifts 

Took hubby out for lunch and now tucked up in bed as im done for this weekend

L x


----------



## emera35

Well I have to say, some feeds do end up long with BF :shrug: especially with growth spurts. I have to say though, it just never bothered me? Don't know why not, but it didn't. Some days I felt frustrated full stop, but the long feeds specifically weren't an issue. Best thing I can suggest is get a sling and get used to feeding with the baby in the sling. Then you can basically just carry on, even if they have a day when they randomly want to feed for hours :shrug: I used to just pop Roh in, latch him on, and then cook a load of meals, go to the shops, out for a coffee, whatever it was I wanted to do before he randomly wanted a long feed. The great thing about most slings is that people can't even see you are feeding either so its really practical. Definitely this time, when Roh s going to need my attention sling feeding is going to be invaluable. Also, using a dummy was a saviour! If he was truly hungry he'd refuse it, but if he just wanted to suck for comfort then a dummy worked great and probably saved me a lot of sleepless nights ;)


----------



## Skadi

hmmm I never heard of breastfeeding slings. I might go see if I can find one today, it sounds very handy!


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmmmmmmmm im SOOOOOOO undecided now on dummies.... i was a definate no but now im wondering. will just wait and see i guess :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

skadi - i think one babies are past full term SOME will BF for like - an hour, an hour and half..... etc.... depends on the baby?

vitfa - :hi: glad u had a fab suprise baby shower :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

I guess all babies take to bf differently....i will definately have a dummy...but used very selectively. I am not a massive fan but see the benfit....hope bubs will naturally wean off it in about 6-12 months maximum.

Be interesting.to.see in.a few months how much our 'plans' will have changed

shocking penalty taking in cardiff vs liverpool game


----------



## emera35

Would add to that last post that the epic feeds really were jusy perioic, and almost certainly linked to growth spurts. As a rule Roh fed for hmm, maybe 20 mins max, possibly 30 mins and quite often 15 mins to start. By about 3 months old feeds tended to last 5-20 minutes. :shrug: In the evening I'd intentionally keep him on the breast for longer to fill him up, and also to feed him to sleep :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

that should be a good transition for me then. mine are usually in a sling most of the day anyways til at least 3 months. with about 2-3 loads of dishes and 2-3 loads of laundry every day its the only way i can get things done. i think it would be easier to sit and feed one all day if i didnt have the other 5 to take care of all day also. the older 3 do school work, and even sometimes my 2 year old, plus the 1 year old still needs a lot of attention. my 2 yr old still takes one nap a day and my 1 yr old is still taking a bottle and napping 2-3 times a day. i rock him to sleep still so i have no idea how that will go if im attached to the baby feeding him all day. usually i can manage to get one doing ok for long enough to rock the other one. im also thinking about feeding for hours at night. im not opposed to just falling asleep with baby attached at night though since i already co-sleep, but will still be a bit different i think.


----------



## mitchnorm

Blessed...you are super mum....making me tired just listening to.your daily routine with your young ones :-/ going with the flow has to.be a good option for you.

Vitfa - yeah for the baby shower x


----------



## emera35

Hehe, will be really interesting to see everyones plans change, yep! I know I was sooooo anti-dummies before hand. Thought they were awful things that bad parents used to shut their children up! :rofl: :dohh: oh my! After spending a whole night with my finger in Roh's mouth because it was the only way to settle him, and feeding him was just making him sick because he was full I sent OH out first thing to go buy some :haha: Besty few quid I ever spent, he loved them! :) now he has them for sleep only, and now he's getting himself up, he doesn't even take them out of his bedroom, he puts them on his bedside table without prompting. I'll take them away when he's old enough to discuss it with him I think, maybe we will send them to Santa this year :)


----------



## blessedmomma

lol mitch, i think its easy when you work your way up to a large family. if i had to jump in all at once im sure it would be rough. since i have had them one at a time its really like just adding a little more with each one gradually. i think wt will have her hands full though for sure! multiples would scare me


----------



## emera35

Blessed, to be honest, from the sound of things, your routine is already really well adapted for BF, I think you'll have less trouble and see less difference than you are expecting :)


----------



## blessedmomma

all of mine have used binkies (dummys) and its never been an issue, and it really does sooth some babies. i think just like with anything its good to remember they are all different and will grow and change in their time. all of mine have done things at different times and we just kinda go along with them. no need to start a war lol. kinda our thinking with everything from weaning, potty training, breaking them from binkies, crawling, walking, etc. we dont compare them with each other as to when they do anything or with other babies, just enjoy celebrating with them when they do grow


----------



## MissyBlaze

That is s nice way to think about it blessed. Hope I can remember that. 

I feel gross, pukey, tired pooey. Oh has cancelled his meeting and is staying with me. Yay


----------



## blessedmomma

emera35 said:


> Blessed, to be honest, from the sound of things, your routine is already really well adapted for BF, I think you'll have less trouble and see less difference than you are expecting :)

the more i was reading your posts the more i was thinking that too! i stay away from the BF section on here cuz they can be brutal. so any little details i can get are very helpful :winkwink: im not gonna be strict on myself, i think the stress would just make it worse. just planning on getting knowledge on it and going from there.


----------



## emera35

Blessed, i always love your attitude, its really inspirational! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

missy- im glad OH can stay with you! after you said he had to leave til wednesday i was worried about you going into labor without him :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Me too blessed! And I agree with emera about your attitude (and about hers). X


----------



## emera35

Missy :hugs: Glad your OH is staying with you! I feel odd too, but weirdly energetic! I have been for a poo like 10 times today though (TMI sorry!!) which is weirdness! I hope you feel better soon though :hugs:

Might be something to do with bouncing on my ball all afternoon. I kept trying to stop, but Roh kept rolling it round the house after me shouting "no, Mummy come, boing boing, more boing!" at me... what can you do against that sort of demand? :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera, im not making any plans so there will none to change :haha: im literally not going to make any decisions which i dont HAVE to make - until the time is here. Its the only way i can stay relaxed otherwise i get confused! So we have a dummy at the ready (it came with the tommee steriliser) but we will see if baby needs it before i ofer it :winkwink: 

Missy - :hugs: to you hun xxxx good on OH for staying! x


----------



## emera35

FT, do you have that link to the EPO info again? I'm considering taking orally and inserting from this week, but want to read over the info again first ;)


----------



## Glowstar

There are some breastfeeding Nazi's on this forum...luckily not on this thread :winkwink: It's not always easy.....It can be hard work. A new Mum who is learning and a baby who is learning too can make it frustrating at times. Although it is 'supposed' to be the most natural thing in the world sometimes it just doesn't work out that way that's why I think you have to know when enough is enough. If it's making you AND baby upset I would stop. 
I stopped at 6 weeks with DD1...it just wasn't working and I was in tears over it and not enjoying my baby :nope: This is time you can never get back so I switched to FF and it was actually a relief. 
I decided to try again with DD2 and it worked brilliantly...so 2 different views from me so I tend to sit on the fence a bit as I've experienced the good and the bad.


----------



## mitchnorm

I am soooo excited about baby arriving now....i must say i.feel ready...well as ready as i will ever be.....if you'd asked me that only a couple of months ago.it would have been a different story ha ha. I just want her to be here

regards pooing (seeing as we are sharing tmi ha ha)...i am going much more regu:wacko:larly than ever...body doing a gradual clearout?


----------



## Glowstar

Hopefully Mitch :thumbup:

I on the other hand had the worst constipation yesterday! I was nearly in tears on the loo wondering if what was stuck half in half out was EVER gonna come out :shock: :sick: :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh glow...i.have known that feeling!!:haha:


----------



## emera35

Weee, TMI session! :dance: :haha: I've been really constipated for a week or so although have been going still, but just uncomfortable :( Not cool, today its all normal though and i feel a bit like you Mitch, that its a gradual clearout maybe? I'm just happy i've not gone from the one extreme to the other! :shock: That would not be good!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - just yesterday i realised ive been ''going'' more, so i hope its part of a clear out :haha: esp as im still taking pregnacare and that always used to make me constipated! :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

can i ask a question fellow girlies who have BH or have been in labour before, do your BH make it hard for you to breathe? like you are being constricted? my BH are feeling really strong. no pain at all but i feel like im being squeezed to death.

please let me know what you experience! i have been having these all afternoon


----------



## emera35

Cupcake - Sometimes my BH can make me feel really "tight" all over, like my bump is so hard that everything else is squished and a bit strained. Is that sort of how yours feel?


----------



## Nicnak282

Howdy laddies :flower:

Firstly I wanna say a HUGE :happydance::happydance::happydance: to WT!!!! I am so, so pleased for you all - your boys are gorgeous honey! You didgood mama!! :flower: xx

Skadi - HU:happydance::happydance: for little Keira coming home soon, she's doing brilliantly!! :flower: xx

Glowie - well done for knitting the hat laddie...defo add a bobble!! :thumbup::haha: xx

Pristock - lovely to hear from you hon and hope you're doing ok :hugs: your little girl sounds amazing and I'm glad she is keeping you going. Keep strong laddie :flower: xx

L&L - I really hope to hear you tomorrow honey!!I'll keep my fingers crossed that little lady is just fully engaged and ready to go - good luck!! :flower: xx

Emera - gorgeous piccie laddie!!! :thumbup: xx

Mitch - YAY!! Well done on finishing work :happydance: Hope you enjoyed your trip into Brum? xx

Waula - :haha:, sorry hon but I have also been experiencing the 'fast waddling' due to a sudden urge!!! xx

FT - no way can you join the insomnia corner with just one night being woken up at 7.30am!!! PAH! Must try harder laddie!! :winkwink: xx

Vitfa - how lovely!! Such fab friends and glad you had such a nice shower!! :flower: xx

Blessed and Emera - can I just say that it is FAB to have such great experienced mamas amongst us to give invaluable advice and just be so down-to-earth - thanks laddies!! :thumbup: xx

Missy - glad your OH is staying with you (was a tad worried there!) and hope you feel better soon lurvely :flower: xx

Hmmmm, okaaaaay...probably missed lots but I tried right??! 

AFM...having a busy old week...really don't know how I managed to fit in work!! :haha: Yesterday we visited my dad in Malvern (which was beautiful in the sunshine!) and my sister made me an early birthday lunch which was delicious even if it took me ages to finish!!! She also baked a lemon-curd cake decorated with little yellow chicks - as I'll be 'hatching my own little chick' soon apparently!! :kiss:

Today I met up with some NCT laddies for brunch today which was lovely!! There are 8 of us and we all get on which is surprising but really nice!! 

I am a bloody watermelon today!!! :happydance::happydance: I am so over being pregnant now...c'mon out little lady...we wanna meet you now!!! :cloud9:

Enjoy your eves and lots love xxx

PS Sorry for the epic post :blush:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks emera, yes it is, hubby is timing them at the mo and they are about 9 mins apart

i dont think they are real contractions though because there is no pain

my whole bump goes really tight to the point where i feel like i have to focus on breathing because it is 'an effort', if you know what i mean


----------



## Widger

Nesting? Moi? I've been going crazy this weekend getting pictures, mirrors, moving furniture - well not me - trying to get house sorted although looks more of a mess than it did before I started - arrgh! 

I finally got my bump support out of the cupboard from last time I was pregnant (when I didn't use it) and it has helped with my pain when walking/getting up etc - slightly. Still sore but much better thankfully.

I've been having BH today too Mrs Cupcake. It does take breath away but for me it is not contraction type pain. Just bloody uncomfortable.

Pristock - So lovely to hear from you. I can't imagine how difficult life must be for you at the moment but glad to hear that you are doing as well as could be expected and your little girl is giving you strength to get through it.
Skadi - YOu must be so excited to have your little one home soon xx
WT - Love seeing pics of your babies xx

The best attitude girls is, as you say, just go with the flow about everything. My next door neighbour never needed a dummy for her baby girl, but her baby boy (8 weeks) is such a sucky baby and needs it. Daniel defo needed it as he had reflux. I didn't have any dummies in the house as never thought about it so I think you are right FT, just have some there just in case. Sometimes if they don't take a dummy, it might be the brand. Daniel didn't take to the Tommee Tippee ones but loved the avent dummy.

As for BF - you will know what feels right when it comes to you and if it isn't, so be it. If you do have latch issues though, then check your baby isn't tongue tied girls. Don't forget it as it makes such a difference. Also, in terms of being on the boob all the time that didn't happen with me after latch issue sorted. 

I was really lucky with Daniel's sleeping too. I didn't co sleep with him yet he just loved sleeping at night... I'd love to say it was something I did but unfortunately not. Hoping for a bit of the same this time round :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i agree widger - best to just go with the flow. i dont think nayone really knows what they need for baby etc until thye get _their_ baby cos every baby and labour is different


----------



## emera35

Cupcake, if they are regular then keep an eye on them. I'd say that you would know if they were proper contractions, because they would hurt, but saying that, well, everyone is different, so if they stay regular and go under 5 minutes apart, i'd make a phonecall to MWs / Delivery suite, just to see what they say about it. Even if they don't hurt alot/at all, if they seem intense enough that your breathing is affected then, yeah, if they get closer than 5 minutes, call someone ;)


----------



## Glowstar

Cupcake - that's how my labour started with DD2, I thought they were BH :winkwink: a few hours later I had a 'show'....excited this might be it for you :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im trying not to get excited, i really just think it is false labour and more intensive BH than usual... 

interesting that your labour started like this glow! aaaah


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh cupcake....my newfruiting buddy....you may beat me:happydance:

Keep timing and fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Widger

Ooohh Mrs Cupcake.... it could be you :happydance:

Oh dear.... I forgot about having to pack my bags this weekend. I'm so tired after all my nesting. Will it take me long to do it? Should I do it? :haha:

Oh and as for tweaking nips.... I'd rather not personally. Worried about something coming out :haha: Yes I BF'd my son, but he needed it. I don't want to start anything that isn't needed yet :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

I didn't start to have 'period cramps' with the BH/contractions until AFTER I had the show Cupcake :winkwink: My early labour was NEVER painful really with either of mine but like yours....enough to question is this it??? then I would convince myself it wasn't because I expected more pain. 
Meant to say earlier...if MW thinks baby is back to back I would try getting on all fours now and doing some pelvic rocking :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

*cupcake -* sometimes my BHs are very uncomfy and breathing is restricted. Not painful tho and ive not had any regular ones :hugs: so im very excited to see if this is it for you :happydance:

*Nicncak -* OK missus i will try harder to join the sleepless crew :haha:

urm ladies.... can we test out our electric pumps at this stage? or are we meant to wait till :baby: is here?? not sure i 100% want to try.... but unsure :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

It may be an alternative to playing with your nips tonight ft...and may have the same effect :haha::haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im getting bored of timing them now, still about 9 mins apart (8 mins 40 according to the phone app)

think i will just concentrate on watching the telly and playing on the internet as i dont want to get too carried away. chances are i will go to bed and they will disappear

glow, i should get on all fours to try and help but the dog thinks its great fun and tries to play!!

how is everyone else doing this evening??


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - your posts make me giggle. i dont think it will do any harm to try it out other than making your nips sore! you are getting ideas from your sign licking thread arent you!!


----------



## mitchnorm

My baby's really active....lots and lots of movement but big movements if that makes sense...sort of uncomfortable and takes my breath away. Same last night too and just could not get comfy turning in bed

Anyone else?


----------



## firsttimer1

ewwww no mitch, i wont use it for THAT long :haha: i was just wondering if we should be testing them haha - im so clueless!

Third cup of RLT and im soooo over it :haha:

ladies i secretly hope digs comes early - like THIS weekend coming, as my parents up here for my birthday meal... but ive got no labour signs AT ALL (apart from nesting). Kinda gutted ... and jealous of those that do!!!

*edit to add*

cupcake - :rofl: yup im full of bright idea me heehee

mitch - digs has been so active that a few times ive wondered whether to ask (again) if there can be too much movement at this stage. But its all big rolls and shuffling... so i guess it makes sense that we feel them alot as they are sooo restricted :shrug:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ft. They say you shouldn't try the pump in pregnancy, I'm not sure why though, maybe fear of over stimulating them? I've been tempted today. I would have if I had a steriliser...


----------



## mitchnorm

Movement is crazy....she is low down and high up, catching me at all angles:thumbup: but also :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - mmmm maybe i wont then? :shrug: hope it works when i come to use it then hehe 

I think im the only one drinking rlt etc and NOT getting BHs from it :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i still dont get any painful movement, but digs does manage to be low and high at the same time now. Not in ribs tho - more like a bum (??) about 4 inches above tummy button sticking out all the time..?

i *think* we cant feel too much movement... just too little :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch I am getting LOADS of movement...some of them are violent :shock: I wonder what the hell he is doing in there :haha:


----------



## Widger

Step away from the pump FT :haha:

Seriously, if it is an electric one you'll feel such a cow... the noise it makes is something else :rofl:

Mitch - I had same probs with Daniel. At the end he moved so much it hurt so bad, hope she gets into a good position and leaves mummy to be comfortable during bed time xx

When I drank copious amounts of RLT last time, I didn't get strong BH at all really.

Ok - so hospital bag. Will I be able to pack it all before bed time?


----------



## mitchnorm

BnB slow tonight :cry:

Yep i am on rlt...just had second and no BHs...well at least i dont think so. If its and simple as belly going tight...then yes i have that for sure tonight

Widger ...my hospital bag took no time at all as stuff was already together shoved in nursery wardrobe....get started ;-)


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - you can totally get your bag ready.... DO IT! :grr: :hugs:

mmm think i will give the pump a miss then. ive kept the receipt incase its faulty anyway x someone just posted a link to a vid all about using a pump to induce labour (on lickingsignposts thread) - great timing :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Widger - nooooooooooo! Don't let me be the last march mamma to pack their bag!!!! We will do it next week, I promise!!! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

FT if you want to check your pump works then go ahead, just don't try it out on your boobs, seeing as they probably won't work yet! :haha: stick the cup to your bump or something to check the suction! :D

Mmm I've been sat in the bath forever, its lovely in here I have candles and stuff! I don't want to get out, but its actually quite cold now :( its helped with my back ache a lot though :thumbup:


----------



## MsCrow

Ft, I briefly tested mine out when I replaced the main parts but JUST to see if it was working ok.

Excited to read there are _possibly _some more babies on the way. Hope things progress ok.

Changing the bed tomorrow and adding a mat on my side...just in case. Getting lots of movement today, high up and low, low down, sharp little pains. Pretty sure that's the baby's head though. Nothing more exciting.

My grandmother died sort of suddenly today, expected, and not. I'd like to say I am distraught but for many reasons I shan't go into, I'm not. More concerned for my mum, how she feels and the sudden addition of more issues to worry about....my dad also goes in to hospital tomorrow. Looks like an unforseen day trip back to the Midlands for a funeral.


----------



## Nicnak282

MsCrow said:


> My grandmother died sort of suddenly today, expected, and not. I'd like to say I am distraught but for many reasons I shan't go into, I'm not. More concerned for my mum, how she feels and the sudden addition of more issues to worry about....my dad also goes in to hospital tomorrow. Looks like an unforseen day trip back to the Midlands for a funeral.

:hugs: Hope your mum is ok hon :hugs: and all the best for your dad tomorrow, will keep you all in my thoughts xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Evening ladies

MrsCupcake - keep us posted, wonder if this is it for you?! My BH are strong enough now that I feel that constricted feeling and it's hard to breath, no pain either. I only get those BH a few times a day... Some days more than others.

Constipation/ clearing out - i have been going more often then usual (sometimes 2 times a day) and yet at the same time they are very hard (sry tmi) poos. So it's like I'm constipated yet I'm still able to go, weird.

Hospital bag - I still haven't packed yet! I have a list of what I want to bring but need to shop and get some things... Like travel sized shampoo, snacks for DH, etc. I plan to get these things this week so I can pack soon. 

Hope you all have had a nice weekend. I had a very nice time at my baby shower yesterday. Got spool many gifts, don't thing I need anything else for baby now! I also spent all morning putting my gifts away and just need to wash the new clothing for baby that I got, then the nursery will be done. Can't wait to take some pics and show you all!


----------



## loolindley

MsC - I hope your Mum is going to be ok. She will have a lot to contend with this week with that and worrying about your Dad. I really hope things go ok. xx


----------



## Glowstar

MsC - :hugs: for you and your Mum :hugs::hugs:


----------



## emera35

MsC - :hugs: For you and you Mum, that's alot for her to deal with, i can understand your worry. :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks ladies.

Just a sad time for her. My grandmother was a very difficult woman who chose not to live life fully and happily. 

An example of how not to be eh?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

MsCrow - sorry about your grandma. My grandma is a difficult woman too, her two children don't see her anymore, so I know what you mean about someone who doesn't love their life in a good way. Regardless, I'm sure your mom is upset, sorry for your loss.


----------



## blessedmomma

mrsc- :hugs: so sorry hun. it seems like one thing after another sometimes.


----------



## emera35

She sounds alot like my Grandmother. Sort of sad for her that she's kept herself so miserable all these years. When she passes away i'll be sad for my Dad, but that's about it.


----------



## Widger

Mrs C - Sorry to hear your news. Thinking of your mum xx


Well I've PACKED Loo!!!! :rofl:

Well, most of it........... got a list of a few things like toothbrush etc so that if I do go into labour tonight I'll know what I need to add. Seriously, it is like I think its going to happen any minute because I've packed my bags :haha:

Although..... my bump as dropped and I've just had a (TMI ALERT) loose bowel movement :blush:.... prob just dodgy tummy :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Joanna, you're right, a mother is a mother, regardless.

Sometime we're lucky and have a fabulous relationship, in which case we learn by positive example the sort of mother we want to be. Sometimes we're unlucky and have the most difficult of relationships and can only mourn what wasn't to be and choose to be the opposite type of mother.

Meh, in other news, I'm hoping not to have a disturbed night as I spent last night waking up, realising I was tangled in my dreamgenii pillow and doing nothing about it until 7am when I fought it off, threw it out of bed and had a better zizz.


----------



## emera35

MsC i've abandoned my Dreamgenii now in favour of a couple of normal pillows. Like you i was having fights with it in the night! I found the same last time, it was great for a while, but near the end it wasn't so good. They are good for BF though, so they come back into their own before long ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

cupcake- i hope it turned out to be labor for you!!!!:flower:


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies. 
Just hanging out today with some minor cramping and backache. I'm really getting impatient for baby to make an appearance. Glad Widger packed her bag - it's time, ladies!! :) 
Loving all the BF talk, as I am trying to learn as much as I can before giving it a go.
Cupcake, I'm really hoping you're in labor at the hospital right now!!! :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

So sorry about your grandmother, MsC. I had an uncle who passed away last year and I felt similarly conflicted. He and I used to be close, but he was just so angry and distant for the past several years--very mean to my dad and also would get drunk and tell me he didn't like my husband! When he passed I felt sad because it was such a waste of years and energy. But I didn't cry until the memorial, several months later. 

Interesting signs many of you are having! Hope those of you eager for babies get to meet them soon. As for me and Baby G, she is welcome to hang out for another month. 

Very tired and frustrated today. Why can my house NEVER get clean? Every little thing is bugging me. The contractor said two weeks for the bathroom remodel and it's going to be more like five weeks, on and off. And if he's not done before the baby comes I truly think I'll murder him. It's just a guest bath but when I'm home with the baby I can't have them in the house. It would make me crazy.

I feel like I need a good cry. It just feels like everything is piling up on top of me. :( 

And no, my bag's not packed. I refuse!


----------



## kymied

MsCrow said:


> My grandmother died sort of suddenly today, expected, and not. I'd like to say I am distraught but for many reasons I shan't go into, I'm not. More concerned for my mum, how she feels and the sudden addition of more issues to worry about....my dad also goes in to hospital tomorrow. Looks like an unforseen day trip back to the Midlands for a funeral.

MsCrow :hugs: I know how you feel, two years ago my grandmother died (at 101years) a few months after my mom's husband died (after a long battle with cancer) neither were a surprise or particularly upsetting for me but I was SUPER worried about my mom. 



loolindley said:


> Widger - nooooooooooo! Don't let me be the last march mamma to pack their bag!!!! We will do it next week, I promise!!! :rofl:

Don't worry Loo, my bag isn't packed either. I'm planning on washing the clothes early in the week and sort and start packing.... But I still don't have a diaper bag since I was going to wait until after the baby shower my friends are throwing for me next Sunday. That's so late! I don't want to wait that long to get the things I still need!

Are BH really just tightening without pain? If so I get them all the time. I thought it was just due to the baby's position or something.

Is anyone getting anything like hot flashes? It happened three times today, all after sitting for about an hour. (twice in the car) And my belly gets real tight and kinda crampy like I really need to poo. (When I try to nothing comes out) walking around and fresh air makes it better.

Please don't tell me this sounds like early labor, I'm not ready enough, I need AT LEAST a week or two more!


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- so sorry your having a bad time :( hope things get better very soon

kymied- sounds like BH to me. i think a lot of women just have tightenings that dont hurt. mine dont hurt in mid-pregnancy when i first start having them, but now they hurt. it really sucks. i have been having hot spells too lately. dont think it means labor is coming, just bigger now


----------



## Skadi

firsttimer1 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm im SOOOOOOO undecided now on dummies.... i was a definate no but now im wondering. will just wait and see i guess :shrug:

I was AGAINST using them altogether but they are really important for preemies to use (SIDS prevention and to help them associate socking on a nipple with a full belly so they learn to feed quickly) so I have gotten used to the idea. She doesn't get given it very often now that she is breastfeeding but I would still give it to her if it was obvious she needed soothing but it would never be my first resort.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, Blessed. I feel better now that I've showered and cleaned up (a little) and gotten some work done (also a little). DH is at our neighbors' house watching the Oscars and kept texting me to come join him, which made me feel frustrated and overwhelmed and guilty all at the same time. Not only did I feel smelly (LOL) but I didn't feel like going in and being the spectacle of a giant pregnant lady, know what I mean? And answering all the same questions and having people tell me to sleep while I can... :roll:

FT, I think you don't need to worry about dummies--I mean, don't agonize over them. Like everyone else says, wait until you see how your baby is. You wouldn't judge the rest of us for using them so don't judge yourself if you find that's what soothes your baby best.

Besides, even if a kid doesn't have a dummy, they'll find something to suck on if they want to. I sucked my thumb until I was four... and I also sucked the arms of my dolls. :rofl: I thought they tasted SO good. Now I realize it was probably mildew or something. Go, immune system! 

About baby: she has been moving SO much for the past couple of days! It's crazy! And now I feel like there are different body parts in different places than there were yesterday morning. Like, maybe she swung around so her legs are on the right instead of the left? 

Every time I do a hypnosis practice session, she moves like crazy!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow you ladies have been chatty and I see cupcake stopped posting so I'm hoping it was labor for her and we get another little baby on our thread!! Super jealous though!! 

I have a question when you ladies talk about feeling more pressure down below where exactly do you feel it? I've started to get more pressure but it's more my inner thighs up high, my pelvis low and towards the back and in my butt.. I though it would be more pressure in my lady parts but honestly it's in my butt and towards the back of my pelvis more then anything.. Is that normal? I get sharp pains in my cervix sometimes when I try to walk but a lot of people describe it like baby is going to fall out which I assumed ment your feel it more where your cervix is.. But my pressure feels like I need to poo!! Sorry tmi! I'm not constipated because I can go but I constantly feel like I need to!
Any ideas on what's goin on? Maybe my baby is just sitting towards my bum lol!! Ok now I feel like I'm a weirdo!!!


----------



## citymouse

Not sure, Wouldluv! 

Yeah, it got chatty in here. 

Fingers crossed for MrsCupcake! We're going to have to call this the "Combined December Through March (or Possibly April) Mamas" at some point!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ha Ha we really are! They have been pretty spread! I think we have had 2 December, 1 January and so far 2 confirmed February is that right! It's amazing how we are all due in march but it can be so wide spread!


----------



## citymouse

Aah! Holy moly, what is this babe doing to the inside of my hipbone? It's like she's poking it to see how it reacts. :haha:

Good morning to all you lads who are just about to get up and on with your days! 

And good night to me. :) Got all my work done (well, for the day) so going to bed in a much better mood than I spent the day in, LOL.


----------



## loolindley

Good morning rashy.....NOW GO TO BED!!!!!!


----------



## loolindley

Hmmmmmm. Sudden silence from Cupcake could mean we have a last minute bid for a February Fritata??? :baby:

I had a dream last night that we went to Conwy but oh wouldn't let me look at the sea. I've woken up this morning wondering if Conwy is even by the sea :shrug: I think it is. I need to go and check. Bah. I hate dreams I have to do follow up homework from!

Back to hospital at 11.40 for consultant and monitoring. Mixed feelings as baby has had another 2 bonkersly quiet days. I'm not sure what he will suggest? Maybe weekly monitoring? :shrug: who knows. 

Anyway. Happy Monday folks!


----------



## MsCrow

I'm pretty sure it's by the sea, at least, I think the castle is....what a queer dream>!?

Mouse, I totally hear you about the house frustrations. I think at this point there's not reason not to put your foot down and get a little shouty about it all otherwise workmen sort of take advantage and spin things out, completely oblivious to impending other priorities. 

Do it. Be ShoutyMouse and lay down a sacrosanct deadline. I did that with out handyman and he appeared on our doorstep within the next day. I've utterly lowered my expectations and realise we won't have a stripped, plastered and painted nursery but I might at least have a built in cupboard so I can move all the non-baby crap into it.

Good luck for your appointment Loo, I hope they can give you a reason for the quietness.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all, no feb baby for me yet!

was contracting all last night and i got very little sleep. they did get a little painful in the middle of the night but mostly they still dont hurt and just feel like intense BH.

I have to go to work today and i am really not in the mood. too tired and hoping the contractions develop into something.

They have tailed off a bit and are now more like 15-20 mins apart so no doubt by lunch they will have gone.

Looks like im still on track for a march baby!! (but just incase things develop ive packed a mini labour bag to take to work comprising clean clothes, an old towel to sit on and maternity pads. Im scared my waters might break at the office!)


----------



## MsCrow

Aha, there's MrsCupcake, I had a feeling you weren't quite ready....you could drop into Boots for some mats like these....

Thinking about you, hope you get sent home at least!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

have a good day everyone, im off to the office. i need some matchsticks to hold my eyelids open...

ive seen those pads MrsC and was tempted to get them before. at least i ahve got my towel for now!

im guessing that my contractions will not develop but you never know, anyway a lot of you are ahead of me anyway. ive got a couple of weeks to go!


----------



## emera35

I've got a load of bed mats in for my hopeful homebirth they are good for the car seat too :thumbup: would be ideal at work if its a worry. I figured if I don't use them, they'll be great for bumpies nappy free time, so they won't go to waste :) I have a pair of knickers and a slim maternity pad in my handbag, just in case :haha:
Cupcake I had a feeling you'd be on saying they'd die down. Its all our bodies revving up and it might well still be the start of something, but they can come and go for what feels like forever!! Wish they'd give it a rest at night though eh? I've been having contractions on and off since last Monday afternoon when I had that 5 hours of really regular ones. Sometimes they wake me up or make me bend over. They are getting progressively more uncomfortable as the days go by. 
Trying to decide what to do today. Might shop online for a new hoover, mine is just not working right and keeps getting really hot, I'm sure its a dgn of impendng hoover death. :wacko:

Reeeally boring question, but can anyone recommend a decent bagless hoover? :shrug:


----------



## MsCrow

Emera, I am currently hoover obsessed as we have two, they are both crap and both dying. I'm currently after any Samsung one, bagless cylinder, as they get good reviews and come with a decent guarantee.


----------



## emera35

Oh, first bit of my post vanished, must have deleted it :dohh: wanted to say, Loo I hope everything goes well at the hospital with your monitoring and appointment. If babes is that quiet then its definitely a good idea to get things checked out regularly. :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Thanks MsC, my Mum thinks I should get a Dyson, she loves hers it seems, but I'm not sure they are not just a bit flash and gimmicky? Will have to check out the Samsung ones!


----------



## waula

morning lads - happy mondays and first day of maternity mitch/glowie?! :happydance: not long to go now FT! :hugs:

cupcake - wowzers...proper contractions! i have to say i'm a little jealous...getting loads of BH and sometimes a bit period crampy but nothing more. can imagine it makes it seem very close though which must be annoying when it tails off!! but exciting that you're "revving up"!!! :haha:

Loo - hope all goes ok with hospital appt and monitoring etc. Best to have a bit of reassurance :hugs:

WT - hope things are going well with the boys and you're getting all the cuddles you need :baby::baby::flower:

MsC - :hugs: to you and your mum...never rains but pours does it. surely you've had enough now?! :shrug::hugs:

Emera - how are you going to decide to call your mum in?? i'm hoping to have my mum over for the labouring at home but with it seeming to start and stop i don't want her driving back and forward for a week!!!!!! :dohh:

crowned - you hanging in there??!

AFM up at midnight, 2am, 5am relocated to sofa for another hour...:dohh: FT are you in the club yet?!


----------



## waula

ooooh get a Dyson. I had a hand me down one from my mum that at 10yrs old broke over Christmas and now have a Dyson ball one - its immense, makes me hoover a LOT!!! and its reduced on amazon at the moment... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dyson-Floo...IU7Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330333158&sr=8-1


----------



## littleANDlost

Morning guys,

i have read through but not sure if i remember everything lol.

thanks for all the BF talk again, this thread makes me feel so much better about it all if i do end up FF. 

Dummies - my OH is totally against them but i don't see the harm in them being used. It's the one thing he;s really put his foot down on though but when baby is here he may change his mind.

braxston hicks - am i the only one whose are painful?? they hurt right above my bum and round the front at the bottom of my belly, only a bit, enough to make me yelp or squeeze OH hand and last no more than 30seconds though and seem to go off after about 45 minuets?

So i am now actually shi**** myself about this scan today. i wish i had asked the midwife more questions though stuff i doubt she would know. I'm not sure if the baby is the wrong way round what actually happens today, i don;t know if they will try to do the ECV today or book me in for another day, and if they do try that and it doesn't work will they then book me in for a c section straight away??
OH and i also don;t know if we want to even let them try the ECV. I;m not to worried about how much it will hurt me but if it;s going to be bad enough that i will be offered gas and air surely it;s going to hurt the baby to be forced round like that??? and is there any chance of her getting tangled in the cord or them really hurting her like dislocating or shoulder or something?? Normally OH is very much 'if the doctor says so then do it' but with this he's just as hesitant. AND what if they turn her and she just turns back again? she seems to be moving around in there a lot like she still has room to. 
I;m trying to not think about it till i have to, she could be fine in there, but i am starting to go a little crazy. OH has gone into work for a few hours and left me to stew over it all lol.


----------



## waula

L&L - I was told I was breech a while ago but LO has since flipped... I looking into the ECV thing and we'd opted not to have it done for a full breech - maybe if LO is transverse its less traumatic for you both??! From memory I seem to remember they want to do it at 37 weeks so maybe its a bit late for that? And I seem to remember that they would have theatre ready just in case baby gets distressed :shrug:

Hope it all goes ok with the scan hun - you do have to trust the Dr's - just make sure you ask them the risks and benefits and if there are any alternatives and be happy with the answers... big :hugs: xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

everyone keeps saying they are surprised that they would try this so much latter on. i hope that if they offer it to us it wont be for today and we can have time to really think about it. I don't want a c section but if it means baby will be less stressed i think i would rather opt for one straight away. 
I'm going to put my hospital bag in the car just in case and hope that i don't need it.


----------



## emera35

L+L as far as I know, an ECV doesn't hurt the baby. It will be pretty uncomfortable for you as its really going to be manipulating skin and areas that are already stretched and uncomfy as it is. Remember the baby is padded by you, and also the fluid around her, so its going to be weird and possibly annoying for her, but not painful :hugs: I'm not sure if they will attempt it right away. Likely they will book you in for an appointment. I doubt they will try it more than once before they recommend a c section. Please please please don't forget to ask about the other options though. Lots of women successfully deliver breech babies vaginally, so they might want to give you a c section for their own ease and convenience, but its not the only way to deliver a breech baby. I expect they'll pressure you quite hard mind you, so if having a c section isn't an issue to you, then its going to be easy to say yes to it. I'm just saying this so you know that you do have choices :hugs:

Waula, my mum is in Devon, so about 2 hours away realistically, maybe 1.5 hours if she's just sat at home when I call. I'll be giving her a call as soon as I definitely know is labour. I'm a a slight advantage in that I know what full on labour pains feel like. Basically I'll call her when I call the MWs. If its the weekend and she's not busy I'll call her a bit earlier maybe. I do have a couple of friends on call who can come and fill in looking after Roh until she arrives, which is reassuring. Mind you, I say all of this and last time, I called her and she said she'd sort stuff out and come up. I called her when she was near Taunton to say I'd had a baby already! :haha: to be fair I don't want her right there anyway, I just want OH to be free so I need her to look after Roh really ;)


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

First day of maternity leave (well technically holiday, but off work anyhow!):happydance:

*MsC* - Sorry about your Grandma, :hugs: to you and your mum
*L&L* - Hope your appointment goes well today and LO is hanging out the right way round:flower:
*Emera* - Another Dyson vote from me!:thumbup:
*FT* - Insomnia is waking up as Waula describes... you need a few nights to properly join the club! (last night was good for me, just 3am, 5am and 7.30am:haha:)
*Loo* - hope your consultant's appointment goes well. Quiet days are rubbish.:hugs:
*FT/MrsCake/Mitch* - i've also got a MW appointment on Wednesday so we'll all be on here updating!

Those of you having contractions/false labour/strong braxton hicks, hope you all hang on in there until March! I've not really noticed BH - occasionally the bump goes solid, but hard to tell if its a BH, or just the baby pushing its bum out as I get a large lump roughly where FT said - at top of bump but not quite as far as ribs:shrug:

Hmm, so not sure what to do with my day now? I'm meeting the antenatal girls in Costa at 10.30 and think the first one is bringing her baby! Then i've got some pastry to make for a pie this evening but otherwise a day of doing nothing I think! No urge to nest anyway:cry:

Might pop and buy some of those bed mats though for the bed/sofa just in case!

Sorry if i've missed stuff, was reading over the weekend but can't remember any more!:shrug: (oh, except sorry about yesterday's result FT, that's why I didn't dare log on:haha:)


----------



## emera35

Oh L+L to add to my last post, I wasn't thinking about you being so far a lot, I'm suprised they'd do an ECV so late on too, it could be quite stressful with a baby this big, and the chances of it working are lower I'd imagine. My brother was delivered vaginally as breech like 33 years ago, my Mum had an epidural for it, but said it wasn't too bad, considering. Problem is a lot of MWs and OBs are less expewrience with delivering breech these days as they tend to opt for c sections straight off the bat. At my hospital there is a load of signs on the wall about statistics, and here, they are keen to avoid c sections where possible. 6 out of 10 breech babies re delivered vaginally here, which I think is pretty impressive ;)


----------



## littleANDlost

i don't think I'd want to deliver a breech baby naturally as I think I would stress myself out to much through labour worrying about what could go wrong. Having given birth to Lilly stillborn I'm going to be freaking out a bit anyway. I know it's all completely different and i wasn't even at 24 weeks with her but it;s going to be hard not to compare everything to it and think the same will happen again.


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - A girl in my antenatal class had a transverse baby the whole way through and refused the ECV, although I'm not sure why. (I could ask her this morning, but suspect you'll have been to the hospital by then!) She went in for a final scan and had the c-section 2 days later, at 37 weeks. 

So found a way to pass the first half hour of the day, a new series on BBC called "A picture of Health" and its about the change in childbirth since the 1960's this morning! Well timed!


----------



## emera35

L+L I think that's totally understandable hun, you should go for the option that is best for you. :hugs:


----------



## waula

:hugs: L&L...huge :hugs: I think you need a smooth ride this time around. We'd said we'd opt for the elective c-sec rather than ECV then possibly an emergency one... Go in with an open mind and find out your options, please don't feel pressured into any one decision - sounds like your OH is going to be a good one to be asking the questions too so it doesn't have to be all you...

Lozza - woo hoo for first day off!!! feels weird doesn't it! i think costa plus pastry is a fairly busy day!!!! :haha: i'm walking the dogs, cleaning out the dog shed, writing a report for work (and yes i'm meant to be on maternity grrrr :growlmad:) and then got yoga session on labour tonight... xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

L&L trust your instincts. My friends friend had the same problem and after everyone telling her she was stupid for going with the c section and not letting them attempt to turn bub they ended up telling her what a good choice she had made as bubs cord was wrapped around her neck several times and that's why she had not turned because she physically couldn't. Had they tried turning baby they could have really hurt her. She said she felt like bub had been trying to turn but just couldn't.. Sorry I don't wanna scare you but after that story I wouldn't let them try turn my baby!


----------



## firsttimer1

*MsCrow -* Sorry to hear about your grandmother, and the obv extra stress this causes your mum :hugs: and lots of positive thoughts are being sent your way for your dad today xxx
*
widger -* well done on your labour bag... now we need to work on *LOO*!!!! 

*Kymied -* ive been having hot flushes for about 2 weeks - just randomly. So i dont think u need to panic about labour... yet :haha:

*RashyMildew-* yer i think as you say, i will wait and see on the dummy front. at least i have one should we think its needed! I never had a dummy and was fine. My sister never had a dummy and ended up sucking her thumb and pushing her teeth out of line :shrug: so there are pro's and con's to everything i guess :shrug:

*Emera - * DYSON DYSON DYSON all the way! I put off buying one for ages until i used my friends and literalloy wanted to marry james dyson there and then. I love my little Dyson Ball :) defo NOT a gimmick! xxx

*waula - * :cry: i went to bed at 11pm..... and slept through till 8:15.... im so sorry.... im letting the sleepless crew down :cry: LOL Maybe i could be an honourary member? Like celebrities who get fake degrees?? LOL XX sorry about your crappy sleep :(

*glow / mitch / lozza*- enjoy the start of mat leave ladies! i join you on FRIDAY!!!
*
Loo & L&L -* please update us on your appts today when u get a chance... sure they will both go fine... L&L dont be worried hunni, they are going to give u lots of advice xxxx

*Lozza - *we are not MENTIONING yesterdays result. I refuse to acknowledge it. :smug:

OK.... i checked my secondary email account today and WT had emailed two photos of her boys... they are probably up on this thread already but im going to post them just incase they are not..... and because even if they are, the boys are so gorgeous that im sure we all want to see them again anyway :dance:

Did you all see the Oscar fashion? the dresses are so beautiful i could die. I have to admit im impatient now to see how much weight comes off after birth, and to start feeling nice again! :blush: feel like a bloated whale who is addicted to carbs. 

right ladies.... must get some work done! roll on friday!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks guys, and wouldluvabud don't worry about scaring me, I've thought about that sort of thing already. It's something I'm going to ask about.

I'm still hoping she's head down and wont have to worry about this at all. 

ok now i'm being silly and starting to think about going to have a bath to try to sort out my lady bits in case anyone needs to do an examination down there, not sure how successful i will be at tidying it up i can't bloody see it. lol


----------



## littleANDlost

thanks for the WT update FT, lovely pictures, is it just me or do the boys look big for twins? they're a gorgeous size!!!!


----------



## loolindley

EMERA - Dyson all the way for me too. It actually makes me enjoy hoovering :shrug: It works unbelievably well and we use it on carpet, tiles and oak floors. It's cracking! :thumbup:

L&L - I can totally understand why you are concerned about having your baby turned. It's very late on in your pregnancy, but please just go with your gut instinct about what is safest for the baby. :hugs:

CUPCAKE - go to poundland. 5 of those pads for (obviously) a pound! Ok, so technically they are puppy training pads, but exactly the same, I am sure!!! :haha:

GLOW (cant remember of any of you northern lads have dogs?) do you know of a good dog trainer around here? We are still waking up to accidents each morning, and it is driving me round the twist. I can get a list off google, but was wondering if you knew anyone to recommend?

AFM - I have a spot. In fact, I have 3. I NEVER get spots, and with my healthy eating plus 3 litres of liquid a day, it is just making me sad! Also, I have got a busy week, and dont want to meet my new friends being all spotty :sad2: Northern lads, please find it in your hearts not to just stare at my spotty cheek. :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

Saw some of the oscar dresses this morning, Gwyneth Paltrow looked lovely! 
I've just been invited to a masquerade ball but its on 28th April and i don't think i'll want to leave LO with anyone that young so have turned it down. It's only walking distance away but still, if i'm late LO will only be 4-5 weeks old. I've always wanted to go to a masked ball too! 
Other consideration is that after 4-5 weeks i probably won't be back into any of my dresses and not going to buy anything new to wear once!


----------



## emera35

FT, you officially fail at insomnia! :haha:

Wouldluv that's pretty scary. I'm a bit paranoid and nervous about the cord being wrapped around bumpy's neck, first because its soo common, and second because its what happened with Roh. His heart nearly stopped as I was pushing as obviously the cord was tightening round his neck with each push, terrifying! :cry: fortunately I think my body knew what to do and I delivered really fast. I really don't want to have another labour where I'm listening to my babies heartrate halving with each contraction :( fingers crossed this one hasn't spun quite so much!

Well, that's a lot of votes for a Dyson, hmm, will have a good look around! :)

Sadly discovered something I can do today. I get the fun of battling through the child tax credit system. :ignore: should take up well, hhalf of today I expect! Just got a letter saying we won't get tax credits anymore in April, but none of the info in it makes any sense... What's new? :dohh:


----------



## littleANDlost

can they not tell from a scan at this stage where the cord is? i was kinda hoping to ask them that today to work out where the cord would when the tried to turn her? I;ve worried about that a bit as well as my cousins youngest boy had the cord round his neck and it caused a few problems early on but thankfully he was completely fine.

EDIT
and i still need to call tax credits but keep putting it off. i've sorted out the housing/council tax benefits side (i did that with work before i left lol) all i gotta do with them is send off wage slips and birth certificate but tax credits is like a huge black hole when i look into it lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - maybe your body is flushing out and thats why you have a spot? Your lucky to never get them :hugs: i dont often but HATE it when i do!

Lozza - why dont you buy a cape for the m.ball and then you can secretly put LO into a sling and carry him/her under your cape without anyone knowing :winkwink: best of both worlds! 

emera - im so disappointed in myself :blush: but im sure my sleepless nights are about 3 weeks away... :haha:

Now stop talking you lot so i can get some work done :dohh: :rofl:

*EDIT:* oh gosh... child benefits/credits? are we supposed to sort that now???? i dont know where to begin??


----------



## emera35

FT no sort it once baby arrives they can't do anything until you have a birth certificate. 

L+L tax credits are officially the most confusing things in the world! And is always like 45 minutes on the phone trying to work it out, and then you still somehow put the phone down and don't really understand what you are entitled to :dohh: Seriously. Have 2 degrees, and I still end up baffled! Benefit cheats must be flipping genius! 
Also, I'd have thought they could see whether the cord is round your baby's neck at the scan, yes. I wish I'd thought to ask at my last scan, I just didn't think about it at the time. I was too busy looking at all her hair! :dohh: Here's hoping that the lump at the top of the bump is a nice round bum, and not a head though ;)


----------



## littleANDlost

fingers crossed.

I'm gonna go have a nice long relaxing bath and then get ready for OH to get here to go to hospital, hopefully you should all hear from me in a few hours with news that everything is fine. 

thanks for keeping me sane this morning lol
xx


----------



## loolindley

Have come down from my shower with toothpaste smeared on my cheek (I read years ago that this could help dry them out). Am really testing my love for OH because he is just openly sniggering at me. :grr:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hello lads! I actually slept last night. It felt amazing. Oh yes! 

Here is a bump pic. I will catch up soon, but my head is a bit hurty/stupid (i'm scared about going back to uni in september because I'm totally stupid about midwifery now - I won't know anything).
 



Attached Files:







38+0.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









39+0a.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - My DH alwaaaaayyyyssssssss puts toothpaste on a spot when he has one, its hilarious. :haha: and makes me hungry. 

Missy - lovely bump update :) and your NOT stupid LOL x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo i've got a spot too! OH is shocked as i've never had one since he's known me and can't believe it. He keeps talking about it. Ha ha. He's gone away now. until tuesday night or wednesday morning. GULP. 

Emera I'd vote Dyson too. I love mine. It's about 7 years old now and still going strong. I loves it. 

L&L ECV is very effective, they would be monitoring you beofre and throughout so they'd check that baba could cope. Plus they'd scan you first to check baby's position. I don't think they can see where the cord is but to be honest LOADS of babys have cords wrapped around them and they don't cause a major issue. If it is the cause of her position then she'll just ping back to where is comfy and you can make a decision then. 

As others have said, go with your instincts about the delivery. The research which changed how we deliver breech babies was horribly flawed and has ruined our practise to be honest. Personally i'd have an attempt to deliver a breech vaginally, but i'd be in hospital and i'd accept monitoring and as soon as ANYTHING deviated from the normal or I thought i'd want pain relief then I think i'd just accept a section (and I am VERY against that as I'm sure you've figured out).


----------



## loolindley

Missy - you're not stupid!!! I thought you _were_ taking midwifery? I'm confused! :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yea i've done year 1 and 2 and part of year 3 so just another couple of semesters to go and then I have to be a real one...


----------



## loolindley

You'll glide through it!!! Seriously, with all the extra curricular paces we have been putting you through, it's hardly been 'time off' has it!!! You have been worth your weight in gold on this thread, and I know everyone will agree with me!

You are FAR from stupid!! :hugs: In fact...when you finish having your baby, can you come and deliver mine?!?! OH can look after you lo. He's got a beard - babies love beards apparently!


----------



## firsttimer1

is anyone else feeling :sick: on and off? :(


----------



## loolindley

Not all the time FT, but I got some serious car sickness last week :sick: I think Glow has been suffering again though.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yes FT, I was actually really sick yesterday! For the first time since my one bought of MS at 10 weeks. 

Loo, you are too kind. But you will feel differently when you give birth and realise i've made everything up haha :) I do love my job actually.


----------



## loolindley

MissyBlaze said:


> Loo, you are too kind. But you will feel differently when you give birth and realise i've made everything up haha :) I do love my job actually.

Starting to wonder if you are even pregnant at all, and just using us for research!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha ha

Yeah i'm doing my dissertation on forums (hmm, wonder if i could).


----------



## loolindley

Right. To the hospital! (again). Am starting to think that £10 pregnancy parking pass was £10 well spent!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Good luck Loo poo. (that's a brill idea to offer pregnancy passes)


----------



## waula

I concur Loo - its been like having our own personal MW on here Missy! :flower:

No nausea at this end...but fairly sizeable boob growth :wacko: :blush: now filling the nursing bra i got last week that was a size too big :dohh:

EDIT: good luck Loo...sure all will be fine :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :hugs: you will be fine, update when back xxxxxxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow an hour and a half at yoga and 5 pages......!!!!!!! :haha:

I am officially on leave wooop wooop....well like lozza i have 2 weeks annual leave thwn straight into mat leave. Feels great....though feel at a bit of a loose end.

Ft - i am sleeping through but wake up several times...at leaset 1-2 times to pee....so you need to reach that standard FT :winkwink:

Loo and l&l - good luck woth your appts today....hope everything goes well for you both. L&l i know nothing much about ecv and when they need to.try it but can say that i have never felt comfortable with it IF i needed....success rate is 50% and it sounds really uncomfy for.me and bubs.

Mscrow - :hugs:sorry to.hear about your grandad....hope your mums ok

What else....oh yeah i watched the highlights of the spurs v arsenal games last night....harrys face made me giggle. Sorry ft i like spurs (neither are my team) but what a result eh...:haha:

I am sure i have forgotten loads......

I may plan to clear out some kitchen cupboards today or tomorrow to make room for steriliser, milk, bottles etc...bit short of space so need to be creative. Have an essential oils for pregnancy and labour class tonight....yoga teacher is running it free. Will let you know if i get any useful tips....hage already bought the oils you girls recommended so.hope that some things she says involves them:thumbup:

Need to find more stuff to fill my diary this week without knackering myself out


----------



## waula

right...just made my first cup of RLT!!! 

Mitch - good to have you on maternity/holiday...it does take some adjusting to but its so lovely to be off...DH finds he gets a much nicer reception when he gets in from work now!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## emera35

Waula I have had a massive boob expansion phase this last week too! :wacko: they are getting scary now!

Missy, what would we do without you? :hugs:

FT I'm feeling sick on and off too, I was nearly sick last night, gross. I think part of it is the reflux though

God my brain is now melted from trying to do the income estimation for the tax credits. It just gets so complicated. I wouldn't mind if it was just telling them your income, bu it isn't you have to add on stuff weekly for some things and make weekly deductions for other things and none of it is simple or straightforwards! :shock: it didn't help that whilst trying to do this Roh was either restartng my laptop over and over (which is where all my info was :dohh:), climbing on my head, or bringing most the content of his bedroom past to throw it all in the bath, proclaiming it to be dirty.... Baby brain is much easier to cope with than toddler brain! :haha:
Ah well, worth doing as their calculation was about £6.5k out! :saywhat: Not sure how it was so wrong, but I think we are due a load of extra credits. Of course I then realised as I put the phone down that I'm going to have to do that whole thing again when bumpy arrives :dohh: At least I have all the stuff worked out now though :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula....enjoy your first cup.of rlt:coffee:....i am having 2 a day...not planning to up it from there really...might do though now i am home more. The challenge being off is going to be being bothered to get myself out of bed and having a shower :haha:...dont want to get into that habit yet....sure (espec the shower bit) its going to be a challenge when baby comes.


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitch *- NO football talk :nope: its too raw. seriously. it takes me about 2 days to snap out of it! lol

*Emera* - i dont even know what tax credit is. its too much for my brain right now LOL.

RLT - im doing three cups a day and to be honest its ok. will be nice when i get to drink it out of choice though - rather than making myself! 

yup i felt a bit sick last night and again today :( ive not had acid reflux etc for a while so dont think its that. Hope it wasnt something i ate :( 

BTW ladies my winnie pram suit from M&S just arrived and honestly - its gorgeous :kiss: Highly recommend it.... sooooo soft. Way nice in real life :dance:
https://www.marksandspencer.com/Win...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=215485807&pf_rd_s=center-3

Im just writing a training crib sheet on forensic services....... if this doesnt bore me into labour, nothing will.


----------



## emera35

Mitch, last time I lounged about in bed loads, it was ace! Often I showered and got back in! :blush: Oh my, what I wouldn't give to do that now! OH went to work at about 5.30am and I've been awake since 5am when his alarm went off. He woke Roh up leaving so I had to send Roh back to bed a couple of times (I always send him back before 7am even if its 6.50am ) but I don't think he went back to sleep, I could hear him playing. Mmm, can't wait for nap time today! :sleep:


----------



## waula

emera you mentioned yesterday about a breast feeding sling - any recommendations??! yes, i'm trying to avoid writing this bloody report for work...x


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh yer - we DTD again last night and i noticed that i DIDNT get a BH afterwards etc.... does anyone else NOT get them, as it seems everyone does after DTD? :shrug:

I think my bump has defo dropped a little :dance: Not that it means a darn thing. :dohh: If digs has not even slightly engaged when i see GP on weds i will be GUTTED.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - ok no footie talk :blush:. I checked out that pram suit when you posted up last time....i already have one and wonder how much use i would get out of two of them if the weather stays mild :wacko:. Might stick with this one...i also have a really.padded one which is going to be too warm for baby. 

I need to stop buy baby stuff now.....i dont think i need anymore and i am getting sick of buying unisex stuff (yes yes i still dont believe its a girl:haha:). I have some girlie stuff which i refused to.detag and wash just in case.

I am confused as to whether to buy a breast pump....which ones have people got? As you know i may switch very quickly to.formula BUT you never know...may want to bottle feed baby some expressed milk....not sure if worth investing in one


----------



## waula

FT - afraid I do get BH after DTD...but sure it doesn't mean anything either way!!! :shrug: and :happydance: for lower bumps! maybe its time for some bump updates!??

Mitch - my SIL gave me her manual Tommee Tippee pump, she's only used it once and i've sterilised it - my friend who's BF'ing says she just can't get enough out with her electric pump so doesn't use it anymore... I'll see how I get on with BF/manual pump I think before investing in an electric one...

RLT was pretty nice :shrug: but been having pretty constant BH this morning - anyone else find a full bladder sets them off??! Feel like I have a very sensitive uterus!!! :dohh:
xx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - lol x my friend text me today with ''is it safe to call?'' i told her ''just about'' :haha: Yer i dont think you will need more than one pram suit for this time of year? i just wanted to have one just incase. Been gorgeous lately but still pretty chilly x

I got a tommee electric one but there are better ones out there depending on how much you want to spend. It may not be worth it atm for you tho hun. As even if you DOOO decide to BF, you prob wont express straight away xxxx but maybe research them... i think it was MrsC who did quite alot of research and mentioned the 'medela' (?) brand as being good??? x


----------



## firsttimer1

also ladies - do you feel LO's hiccups low down?? im still not convinced ive felt hiccups!! Digs does these little rhythmic movements but they are above my tummy button :shrug: and theyve been head down for a while.... unless the MW and the consultant were wrong (but think thats unlikely?) x


----------



## waula

FT i get quite a lot of hicupping low down and on the LHS, feels like my bum is hicupping! if your LO has their back against your belly then maybe you would feel them around your belly button?! :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

My thinking is that i want baby to get breast milk and the antibodies etc but dont particularily want to.bf (if that makes sense) so expressing off the first couple of weeks worth of breast milk may be a good option...then combi feed this with formula. Means that baby doesnt get nipple / teat confused (which i think is a myth anyway)


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - yup digs has their back to my tummy i think. but just so confused. 

mitch - defo do some research then and i know loadssss of places have got baby sales on atm - boots, kiddicare etc... sure u can get a pump for a good deal! x


----------



## waula

right 38 week bumps...LO kicking a lot and making my boobs wobble...very odd!!!! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







38d.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mitchnorm

Amazing bump waula.....looks so different to mine so perhaps mine is definately pink :haha:

You still kept gender a secret?


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - you have such an amazing bump :kiss:


----------



## waula

thanks mitch - yep, still keeping it secret...although everyone is guessing boy...including my dad who splashed out on 2 john deere tractor sleepsuits and a boys John Deere padded jacket when he was in Germany last week... :dohh: not sure what will happen if it is a pink one!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

you have a lovely bump waula!

mitch - i have the avent manual pump (so has mrs crow i think...) we got them v cheap at boots using the parenting club voucher. about £5 i think.

if you still have the parenting club vouchers i have heard there is a glitch with their 3 for 2 baby stff event at the mo. basically the till takes into account the 'free' items in the 3 for 2 so it is really cheap. worth a try?

cant remember who was looking for a hoover? we have the dyson animal cylinder hoover (ie not the upright one) and we both love it. its amazing. i was very skeptical at first thinking they were flashy and gimmicky and expensive but honestly it is really good. the attachments are very good especially the turbo tool (dog hair) plus i really like the broom attachment for doing hard floors. its like sweeping and gets all the little bits. the head is really flexible too and gets in all the corners.

still got the BH... boo... no more 'real' contractions though. at least i dont have to start my maternity leave early. i could do with the extra pay!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Everyone initially guessed boy with me....but slowly over the last coupke of weeks it has evened out to half and half. Became easy to keep a secret after the first few days/week orso....just naturally easy to say 'we didnt find out' ...end of questioning:winkwink:

Getting difficult now though with parents etc


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh cupcake ...i was just looking at the avent manual one and itsquite cheap but with the voucher even cheaper!!!! Cant rememeberif i still have the voucher now :dohh:...wonder if i can locate. Dont want to spend £30plus on something i may never /rarely use


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

here is a link showing how to do the boots glitch

https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3812029&page=2


----------



## MsCrow

Cupcake is right about the Boots glitch, people were talking about it on the moneysavingexpert website. I do have the manual, I bought it for if I'm going away or need to relieve any engorgement between meetings and that is the Avent Via one.

I got given a Medela mini electric double pump via freecycle and have refreshed the breastshields, bottles and tubes for a princely £12. The main one recommended to me has been Ameda - on offer for £130 at Argos. I've been looking at double pumps though as I hope to be able to express regularly, you might not need one. 

Breast feeding slings, Waula, I bought the Lifft sling especially for this and the fact it's supposed to be the least straining one to wear. It's essentially a pouch and you can easily maneuver the baby to breast feed without anyone seeing. The Lifft website has helpful videos on this. I tried one on at the baby show for size and though I am an XS, bought an S to make breastfeeding easier. I bought mine new via Ebay for a tenner and it's beautifully made. 

https://www.lifftslings.com/


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies.

Have any of you had a dull pain down low in your lady bits? Not until this morning have I felt it... it doesn't feel like cramps or BH, but like a dull pain that happens every so often, esp when I get up and move around. I'd like to describe it as a sort of stretching feeling but it doesn't hurt, it's just that I keep noticing it every once in awhile.

Don't think this would be contractions but maybe more like pressure from the baby's head. Anyone else feel this and know what it may be?


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - i seem to get the pain you have described on and off.... not sure what it is but i figured it COULD be that LO is starting to engage and its the weight of the head? Its just a guess though :hugs:

Im so tired. i know i shouldnt moan as im sleeping well, but i really am. i was yesterday as well :( Boo. need to do work :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> here is a link showing how to do the boots glitch
> 
> https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3812029&page=2

Hmmmm i think i have cashed in alot of those vouchers way back.....i also bought stuff in3 for 2 the other day and dont really need anything else from boots at the moment :wacko:...missed opportunity i think :dohh:.

I have found a parenting club voucher for 20% off the avent manual breast pump but no others


----------



## lozza1uk

I only really feel hiccups when i'm sat down, and like Waula they feel like they're down in my bum!

I've not bothered with a pump, figure I can hand express at first and buy one if I need one. The first antenatal baby came to coffee this morning, he was so cute and slept in his pram the whole time we were there (an hour and a half). She's had trouble getting him to latch on so has been expressing and bottle feeding, and combining this with BF when he's hungry enough to latch and has had no problems switching between the two. He lost almost 1lb in the first few days and the midwife was worried he was dehyrated but now feeds every 3 hours and is OK. She's got an electric pump but not sure what one. 

And swelling - my fingers have been swollen for a few weeks, glad I took my rings off when I did as they'd never go back on now! My knuckles feel stiff but i've got used to it. Fortunately my feet seem OK, although this morning for the first time it did take me longer to squeeze my boots on!


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning mamas.

Keeping up with this thread is going to be a bit impossible now. :shock: But I'm scanning posts and keeping my eyes open for baby news. I can't wait for you to all to have your little ones.

I'm feeling a lot better and can walk around without any real pain. My milk still hasn't come in but I'm able to get little bits of colostrum out. I keep pumping every few hours and hopefully it will come in fully today.

The babies are doing fairly well, but it's painfully obvious that they will not be coming home with us which absolutely kills me! (I should be released today or tomorrow.) Their breathing is fine and they are able to maintain body temperature. However, feeding is still an issue. Yesterday they tried to switch them to total formula feeds (1/2 nipple and 1/2 NG tube), but they weren't tolerating them very well, so they decreased the amount of formula for Baby B and put both babies back on IV fluids as well. It's not a huge deal, and they will be fine, but it's sad not to have them with me. Also, they had a tough time getting an IV into Baby A last night (his veins are very wiggly), so they had to resort to a vein in the head. He doesn't seem bothered by it but it's hard for a mother to see that. :(

I'm trying to stay positive though. We're not looking at a long NICU stay and it is giving me the chance to heal. 

Much love to you all.

xoxo


----------



## emera35

Mitch, if you are thinking of just expressing for the first few weeks, then my recommendation would be to get a manual pump, as they seem to be better at extracting the milk earlier on from everything i've heard. Your other option would be to hire a hospital grade pump for the time you want to express for. That might well be your best option given that expressing can be time consuming and I think if you are exclusively expressing then you want the best pump you can get. The hospital grade pumps are proper milking machines :thumbup: If you aren't sure where to hire one, try contacting your local NCT network, or your NCT breastfeeding tutor, as they will likely be able to help you source one ;) 

Waula - I did mention about breastfeeding in a sling. There isn't really specific breastfeeding slings, but some are easier for it than others. Most upright carriers, like the BabyBjorns etc you can use to breastfeed, by loosening one of the straps. However, especially early on, its much easier to feed with the baby lying across you, and for that you need a sling which will do a hammock carry position. I don't pretend that you are going to be able to slap the baby in a sling 3 days after birth and go waltzing about the place, there is a bit of a knack to it, but with some perseverance its well worth it, even if it just means you can actually get up to go to the loo during a feed! The one i have is this one - Close parent - Caboo carrier Which having tried out the hammock carry with a rolled up towel haha:) feels like its going to be very comfortable and easy to use. I also have this carrier -Ergobaby carrier which you can use with a newborn with this insert - Infant insert Its also possible to breastfeed wearing that one, by loosening a shoulder strap. 
Also any Ring slings like these ones - Ring slings or a Wrap sling - Wrap slings will be great for breastfeeding. The wrap slings do take a bit of practice to learn how to tie them though, so i find something like the Close one alot easier and less bulky to use personally.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

WT - so glad your feeling better and that you get to go home soon. Sorry your little ones are not quite ready to go home, hopefully it wont be long before they can come home with you. I can't imagine how hard that is. But I'm so glad that both boys are doing fine and hopefully they will get on a better feeding schedule soon so you can bring them home. 

FT - Glad i'm not the only one, this is a very strange feeling... just hoping its baby's head pressure and not the start of contractions yet, I'm a few weeks behind most of you so am not at full-term just yet lol.


----------



## emera35

Hmm, as MsC said to, alot of people really like the Lifft slings, my SIL still uses one for my niece sometimes and she seems to get along with it. Personally though they've never worked well for me, maybe its my body shape i don't know, but i've never been comfortable wearing one, and Roh always went ballistic if i tried to put him in that style of sling when he was little! :shrug: Its one of those things i think you do have to try out different things to see exactly what works for you. There might be a sling meet or library locally to you where you can go and try out different styles before you settle on which to buy.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've got that weird low down achy thing. Sometimes it comes in waves too, kind of a nice ish feeling sometimes... (i like to imagine it's Spike stroking me instead of something yukky - makes it feel relaxing)

I'm watching OBEM (the one with the midwife giving birth). It's only just started and i'm already crying.

WT - I hope they can come home sooner than you think, but that you get loads of relaxing time at home to recover. Milk sometimes takes a bit longer to come in after a csection, so i wouldn't worry too much. x


----------



## emera35

WT - :hugs: It must be really hard not to be able to take the boys home with you right away, but it sounds like overall they are doing really well! Great news that they can hold their own temperature! It won't be too long before they get their strength up, and then i'm sure they will be guzzling their milk down! Glad to hear you are recovering well though, and like you said, there is a plus, in that you have the chance to heal more, so you can be fighting fit to care for them once they are home. :hugs: to you all. xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

hey guys I;m back from the hospital and

baby is very very head down and completely engaged. The midwife scanned and instantly saw she was fine but even after seeing how baby was lying she still couldn't feel the head from the outside as it was so low. I'm secretly hoping this means a quick labour!
I feel silly now for worrying so much with out even knowing if i really needed to but thank you all for being amazing and giving advise!!!
Now it's time to get this baby out!!! 

WT - so glad to hear your feeling better and able to move around more, I;m sorry you wont be taking LO's home with you but they will be there before you know it. xx


----------



## emera35

L+L yay! That's great news! :hugs: really glad you don't need to worry now :)


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L that is brilliant news.... :happydance: hope u feel relaxed and happy now.... :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

great news L&L!! your all ready to go then!

WT sounds like your boys are doing great. def look on the positive side about being to recover from the birth before the craziness starts!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yay L&L, what a clever little baba you have! Woohoo!


----------



## waula

woo hoo L&L!!! get you and your fully engaged babies head!!! :happydance: come on then baby...time's up!!! xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

Thanks guys hoping everything will be really straight forward from now on! I got myself so worked up about it all that on the way home i feel asleep in the car lol. 

i think i will have my birthing ball stuck to my arse from now onwards lol. seeing her again has really really made me want to meet her!!! though it looked like she had a big head haha.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L- i had a huge bobble head as a baby so expect this LO too as well :haha: we can be the ''big head gang'' seen as i dont think im in the 'big baby' nor the 'insomniacs ltd' gangs :rofl:

My friend even calls me 'adult head' :cry: he says i was born with an adults head. :cry:


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT, that is a hilarious nickname, hahahaha. I love it./


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L that's great! Not long now then for you!

WT - hope you get to take the twins home soon, must be horrible to have to leave them there x


----------



## littleANDlost

awww FT you know telling us that means we will now also call you adult head!!!

I forgot to ask before but has anyone's midwife offered them a sweep at 40 weeks already? My midwife spoke to us about it on Saturday and said if all was well but baby still wasn't here by due date then she would do a sweep on me at my next visit which is day after baby is due. I don't know much about it, she said that she basically sweeps her fingers over cervix to encourage labour (does that sounds about right? i was kinda more worried about her not being able to feel babies head at the time lol). I didn't think they did this till baby was overdue though by a while?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Sweeps vary from area to area. I think where I am they offer it at 41 weeks first.. not sure though. Basically it's a really vigourous vaginal exam. The midwife will try and get her fingers into your cervix and open it up a bit and like poke around...they're not that comfy...


----------



## MsCrow

Good news L&L, glad to hear the baby is firmly in place. A sweep encourages the plug and membranes to shift and to stimulate the cervix to start to dilate. Sometimes it works, sometimes not so it's entirely up to you. Depends how averse to internal exams.

WT, my heart broke a little bit to read the babes will be in for a little longer. Not too long though I think, they are such immensely gorgeous, and healthy looking, lads.

Waula, Emera is right, worth trying a sling library if you are an NCT member. I couldn't be arsed, laziness and lack of funds, so it was cheaper to but the Lifft and a Bjorn type one and see how it goes. I have a friend sending me up a babasling so always worth asking about.

My grandmother's cremation is on 7th March in Coventry, not sure of the time yet. I'll be seeing my MW tomorrow and she can help me determine what's the best decision and if needs be, I can visit the dropin next week to re-check.


----------



## emera35

Yeah here they won't do it until 41 weeks either, my MW said they won't do it before then as they are really not pleasant and they don't tend to work when they've done them earlier, so they stopped doing them before +7 days now. I have to admit, I'd have one done at that point, but I'm not looking forwards to the idea :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - my mw hasnt mentioned it and i see my GP this week, so wont see MW till im AT the 40 week appt... but its DOES say in my blue folder that at my 40wk appt she will talk to me about a stretch / sweep.. and do it at 41 weeks x


----------



## littleANDlost

I think i might as well give it a go, I'm not looking forward to it either but if she isn't here by the then i might as well give it a try. I thought it was early for one though.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

L&L awesome news. Hope that baby comes soon for you!


----------



## littleANDlost

i had kinda hoped as baby was engaged my bump would have dropped but it hasn't :( i think i've gotten bigger in a week but I'm still high up :shrug::dohh:
the first picture was last weeks and then todays.
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks 6 days (10).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6









38 weeks 6 days (7).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 8









38 weeks 6 days (8).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L your bump is lovely, high or not :) its so exciting that your LO is locked and loaded :happydance: im sooo jealous.


----------



## waula

L&L awesome bump!!! I agree it looks bigger and possibly a bit lower :shrug: but who cares when the heads completely engaged?!!!!!!! It seems that baby dropping is very random and not really related to how engaged it is!!! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

FT - maybe that's why you don't wake up at night because your massive head is to heavy to life off the pillow :rofl: (just kidding!) and by the way, your head looks normal to me :winkwink:

WT - I can't imagine how you feel leaving your babies and seeing them in NICU. Hopefully they will only be there for a few days. Sending you much love and healing vibes :kiss::hugs:

Regarding buying stuff for BF...personally I would only buy a basic pump and nothing else until you get established and know it's the right choice for you...otherwise it's money down the drain on expensive equipment you might not need :shrug: I never used a sling....they never had anything like that years ago :wacko: I managed just fine getting one on the potty etc etc and BF a baby at the same time :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Glow *- thanks alot! LOL xx my hubby thought my head looked normal too... until none of HIS motorcycle helmets would fit me... i had to buy an extra large one :cry:

Hope your feeling well hunni :hugs: i see Essie from March PAL is having her :baby: today... how exciting! x


----------



## Glowstar

L&L glad baby is A-OK and ready to go!!! your bump has grown but I wouldn't say it looks higher...just bigger :thumbup:

Whoever mentioned Stretch and Sweep? they do them here from 40 weeks. I was told after my 37 weeks appointment to make an appointment as close to due date as possible for a S&S and then schedule them every 3 days at the drop-in clinics after that :thumbup: I am prepared to suck up the discomfort of getting it done because my daughters are due to come and stay with me for the Easter Holidays....so from around 2nd April. I need this LO to be here by then so they can spend some time with him before they have to go home again....otherwise it will be another 4 weeks before they come back again and I don't want them to miss out on those early days with their new baby brother :nope:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm fine thanks hun!!! although had a bit of a stitch today on right side where this bloody cyst is which is annoying me! I'm just about to start grooming my dog......needs to be done as this will be last chance I get to do her before LO arrives. Means ALOT of standing and clippering her. I feel bad because every time I do her I clipper more off and she had a coat down the floor in her hey day as a show dog :cry: Oh well.....off to give her the shorn sheep look :shock:


----------



## emera35

Glow, you have more faith in your baby balancing skills that I do in mine!! :haha: I managed fine without a sling for the first few months, then I found one I liked and that was that ;)

I have to say I love my carriers so much, I use them over pushchairs at any opportunity its actually one of the most rubbish bit of being this pregnant that I haven't been able to carry Roh. Ah well, time's nearly up!


----------



## littleANDlost

i have no idea what the whole bump dropping thing is about anyway. I feel loads better knowing exactly where she is and keep stroking her back and tapping her bum hehe. i just hope i get to do it all for real soon!! i can't wait 3 more weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Glowstar said:


> I'm fine thanks hun!!! although had a bit of a stitch today on right side where this bloody cyst is which is annoying me! I'm just about to start grooming my dog......needs to be done as this will be last chance I get to do her before LO arrives. Means ALOT of standing and clippering her. I feel bad because every time I do her I clipper more off and she had a coat down the floor in her hey day as a show dog :cry: Oh well.....off to give her the shorn sheep look :shock:

I wanna see a pic please!


----------



## emera35

L+L I'm with you, babies, get out, we want cuddles!!! You must be so relieved though :hugs:

Glowie what doggy do you have? :)


----------



## wondertwins

Thanks for the love. :hugs:

Regarding manual pumps... My hospital allows me to use their super fancy electric pump while I'm here, and it has a manual attachment (which I get to take home). So I've tried the manual pump a few times and it definitely works as well or better than the electric at getting colustrum out. However it is not sustainable. After just a few minutes, my hand starts cramping up so badly that my fingers get stuck in place. So there's no way that I could do it often. If you want a trial run with BF/pumping without a big financial cost, maybe check into renting the hospital's machine for 2 or 4 weeks.


----------



## mitchnorm

Great news L&L - sounds like baby is ready to rock and roll :happydance:. You do look slightly bigger and lower...but as everyone says...doesnt really make any difference, you know for sure baby is down and going nowhere :winkwink:

Not sure what policy is on S&S around here - was going to ask midwife about that and dates for possible induction (how far over etc etc...I know typically 14 days but think that varies too). Also want to ask about after the baby comes....when will I get mw visits and.or health visitor - havent heard anything about that.

WT - I know it must be heartbreaking leaving your babies...but sounds like they are doing fantastically well and you will have valuable time to recover before the hardwork starts :happydance:. Soooo exciting!

Glow - I have decided to maybe buy a cheapy manual Avent pump....will have a think the next few days and make a decision. I am not investing loads of cash into it as I dont expect to need it for long.


----------



## littleANDlost

My aunty keeps telling me to stop trying to get her out till my actually due date and then to try all the stuff to get her moving but i wont her now!!!
I really hope we all come before or after our due dates ( as long as it's past 37 weeks please)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mitch - i'd imagine that you will have the midwife to start with... so she will come on the day or day after you come home, then on day 5, then probably about day 10 and then she'll hand over to the health visitor if everything is ok with you and baba. They come more often if you need em.


----------



## loolindley

WT - I'm so sorry you wont be taking your boys home :hugs: I daresay it wont be long until they are guzzling back the milk though. Take the time to recover from your major op as much as you can. xx

L&L - I'm so pleased everything was ok with your scan, and great bump pics! You look lovely!

FT - Adult Head!!!! *snigger*! (sorry :blush:)

AFM - I'm back under consultant care (think that lasted all of 2 weeks?); I have to be monitored twice weekly; I've got an extra scan booked in for Thurs (they wanted another at 39 weeks, but the ultrasound secretary said they wont do them that late??? :shrug:; and I have to see the consultant on March 14th.

Missy - On my notes, it keeps saying the position is Ceph. What does that mean?


----------



## emera35

Right, can someone slap me to snap me out of my grumpy mood today? :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo - why the extra monitoring??:nope:


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow - don't envy you clipping, that's one messy job! I used to have to do my horse, fortunately only once a year and then always spent days finding little hairs everywhere!

I think here they first offer a sweep at 41 week appointment. Our midwife visits afterwards are pretty bad compared to other areas apparently - we only get a visit days 1, 5 and 10 then the health visitor comes and that's about it. Friends in other areas have had the midwife every day at first, or every other day but we've had loads of cutbacks!

Waula - you were right, pastry making and coffee have filled my day! It's already 3pm and that's all i've managed to do! I hope not all my days go this quickly or i'll have no time to do anything!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo poo - ceph = cephalic = head down :)


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar said:


> I'm just about to start grooming my dog......needs to be done as this will be last chance I get to do her before LO arrives. Means ALOT of standing and clippering her. I feel bad because every time I do her I clipper more off and she had a coat down the floor in her hey day as a show dog :cry: Oh well.....off to give her the shorn sheep look :shock:

We did our show cocker a couple of weeks ago as she was just getting soaked through twice a day in the woods and getting a bit smelly. My limited clipping skills gave her a military 'buzz' cut, but from some angles it looks like we should be on the 'should have gone to specsavers' advert!!! Poor dog!


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - pretty sure Ceph is head down (cephalic position) - it's what you want to see on your notes! Bummer being back under consultant care though, but at least you get more scans! Did they say why?


----------



## emera35

Loo how come they want to keep you monitored so closely? :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Why are you a grump Emera? Is it because people are making you be awake? I was furious yesterday about that haha. 

Postnatal care is such a bugbear of mine. It's SOOOO frustrating when they cut it back, it's such an important time


----------



## loolindley

mitchnorm said:


> Loo - why the extra monitoring??:nope:

They dont think I will come in when I dont feel movements because I said I feel like I am putting them out, so they have booked me in for 2 a week, and given my oh strict instructions to get me in if I complain to him about reduced movement.


----------



## Glowstar

I've got a Cocker Spaniel :winkwink: The one I have now I bred myself and she did really well when I showed her even qualifying for Crufts for LIFE which is a big achievement. Here's a pic of her when she was around 2 years old

https://www.glowstar.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/P8020027.JPG

Will take one of her now....not pretty...overgrown and looking a mess and then I'll take one of her once she's been clippered :shock:


----------



## loolindley

They want to monitor me more because I dont often feel the baby move (once a day if I am lucky)


----------



## littleANDlost

they arw right though Loo, itl's there job to make sure everything is ok and you don't let them do that if you don't tell them it's not.


----------



## loolindley

Glow - she is beautiful!!!!!! I can't imagine the upkeep on that coat - specially as my two have a 'muddier the better' out look on life! :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

Glow she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Loo! please, please don't ever feel like you are putting anyone out! You might have a fair amount of fluid which is cushioning the movement. My next door neighbour and friend who had a 9lb 9oz baby at 40 weeks said he didn't move very much at all and was just lazy :shrug: he is perfect by the way :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - so is that why your back under consultant care??? thats the bit that confuses me. Cant you have additional monitoring AND have your MW led care?


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow - gorgeous doggy :thumbup:

Loo - its good they are keeping an eye on you then.....and make sure you go in whenever you are worried about lack of movement....as Glow says you may just have an ultra placid baby..... aaah lucky you x


----------



## emera35

Glowie I love your doggy she's beautiful! My mum has a springer, she's mental, they do have mud magnet coats spaniels! :haha: my mum has to keep her's clipped really close. 

Loo, well, they are right to keep an eye on you I'd say, now don't be naughty and make sure you say someyhing if you don't feel movements lady! :hugs:

Missy I'm a grump because OH woke me and Roh up at about 5.30am when he went to work and I hadn't slept well before that. Roh has been driving me up the wall today too, despite being his usual lovely self, I'm just too tired to keep him amused enough so he's acting up. He mucked about at his nap time to the poin that I proper shouted at him, which I hate doing, so then felt guilty and really wound up. Both of which stopped me from napping when I then had the chance. :dohh: now I'm counting the minutes until OH gets back, which is pointless because he'll be a grump too, as he's been working with his boss today and they don't really get along. Plus he's an idiot and stayed up way too late playing stupid computer games, so he'll be tired too :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: Think its just one of those days really...


----------



## loolindley

Ultra placid baby, huh?! Now THAT'S just sold it to me!!!! :haha:

They also said they will look at inducing me closer to my edd IF the movements don't pick up, but we have weeks for that to happen yet.

FT - not entirely sure why I'm back under consultant care - I asked the same. She just said that it didn't mean too much, but they just wanted to keep a closer eye on me, which I guess we can't argue with.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Urgh my OH does that with computer games too, it's SOOO frustrating. 

Glowie I love the doggie! Can't wait to see the clippered version. That's nutty that you got her into crufts. Amazing!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Consultant care doesn't always mean much, it's just so they can be aware of you. You can still end up basically having a normal pregnancy and delivery. Lot's of people are consultant care but end up being totally normal


----------



## littleANDlost

:( emera - just think you'll have a gorgeous new born baby any day now to cheer you up all the time!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

OK....am I being a bit silly here?....hubby plays golf...not as often as he would like to...he is really really good and I know he has had his eye on a new driver club for a few months. Its a really pricey one....well pretty much the going rate, but decent ones are expensive. Its £279...now I have the money now to pay for it....it wont leave me short or anything and I would love to get him something nice....perhaps a post-baby pressie. 

Is a golf club a stupid idea? I know he isnt going to get out much when baby comes but he really wants it.....and I would like to think he will still have SOME time in future


----------



## waula

Loo - sorry you're back under consultant care... :nope: but at least LO is doing just fine and you're just going to have to be better at speaking up about movements! Hopefully if it all keeps on as it is and scans are normal then you have a chance of midwife led care again??

Glowie - that's one awesome dog! Big fan of spaniels but agree with the mud magnet comment!!!! Can't wait for the after photo!! :haha:

Work have mucked up my pay for Feb - was meant to be on full pay for using up holiday but in a very complicated way they've paid me 90% and then added on a bit without explaining it. :growlmad:

sorry you're grumpy emera - i'm with you on the grumps today. no reason. just hormones/tired/tight bellied... humph. xxx

EDIT: mitch i think its a great idea...and i would buy it now before the hormonal badness gets you and its the last thing on your mind to get DH pressies :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Ive told my DH he is still to play golf because our LO doesnt mean we should give up everything else we love :shrug: Obv he may not want to straight away - but eventually. 

So i say go for it mitch!


----------



## emera35

Missy, true I had consultant care last time too as they didn't know whether I had a hereditary blood clotting disorder, and as your blood chemistry changes clotting wise, in pregnancy they couldn't check, so assumed I did have it. It really didn't make a lot of difference except I couldn't risk a homebirth due to the risk. Of PPH, otherwise my labour was treated pretty normally, even though I was early :shrug:
Nice to officially not be under consultant care for the first time ever actually, even if its only for 2 more weeks, then I'm back to consultants if I'm overdue! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Ive told my DH he is still to play golf because our LO doesnt mean we should give up everything else we love :shrug: Obv he may not want to straight away - but eventually.
> 
> So i say go for it mitch!

Thats what I said to him too......he looks it up on the internet every few days....bless him!


----------



## littleANDlost

i think a golf club is a really good idea Mitch, shows that even though he's now a dad and he may not get to play quite so much he's still going to get to be himself and not just a dad all the time. I do think that's a really good idea.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I think that is a lovely idea Mitch, go for it!


----------



## mitchnorm

:haha::haha:Waula - suppose I should just do it whilst I am feeling soppy and hormonal....

L&L - gonna do it now!!!:happydance:

Hope I get the right one :wacko:


----------



## waula

things are looking up...i've found some lindt truffles. ideal. :munch: chocolate helps emera. find some quickly! x


----------



## emera35

Mitch what a great idea! Its definitely important that parents still do the things they did before becoming parents and stay 'themselves'. If we all jus dropped everything and only parented we'd be pretty uninspiring roll models for our children

It reminds me I must get OH something from bumpy!


----------



## littleANDlost

mmmm chocolate!!!!

has anyone else had any nose bleeds?? i've now had three rather big ones in two days (ruined my pillows yesterday morning) is this some weird sign the baby is coming? lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L i havent but i know some ladies hv nose bleeds randomly throughout pregnancy due to the extra blood we are all pumping. so i dont *think* its a labour sign? x


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies...have just ordered on line, delivery this week (hope I can wait to give it to him until after baby comes :haha:)......maybe I should give it to him before so he chance to test it out a bit :haha:.....I am rubbish at keeping secrets (except for my baby girls!!:winkwink:).

I have a stinky headache today...I have been lucky and only had 2 this whole pregnancy...paracetamol just doesnt touch the sides :cry:. Time for a nap soon to see if I can shake it


----------



## littleANDlost

darn it! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: it MAY be hun... just havent heard of it. 
why dont you have a hot pineapple curry followed by DTD and n.stimulation... and then a clary sage bath to finish it all off? that should do it :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Hello, chatty laddies!

Great bump pics, all! I took one last night but it doesn't mean much as I'm wearing a different shirt from previous ones. You can see how the shirt is straining, though, lol.

Glowie, lovely dog! Very impressive about Crufts, too.

Mitch, I say get him the club. They're built to last, not like it has an expiration date! I'm sure he'll love knowing that he has official permission to golf in the future, too.

FT, Rashymildew? Really? After I deliberately didn't call you FartTimer to spare your delicate feelings? :rofl: Better walk the line or I'll start posting about football! (First I'd have to do some research and see what's worth saying about it. ;) )

L&L, hurray for baby being all lined up!

WT, sorry you will be going home before the boys. :hugs: They'll be home with you before you know it!

AFM, not sure if it's related, but I fell asleep listening to my hypnosis CD last night and slept the magical sleep of the ancients. I woke up to pee twice which was actually fine as it made me realize how amazing I felt. Ah, so great! I think I'll do my normal session during the day and play an extra session every night.


----------



## emera35

L+L I haven't had a nosebleed for a while, but I had loads a few months ago. They were pretty heavy, apparently its normal :shrug:


----------



## littleANDlost

that sounds like so much effort lol. I might just have another RLT and pretend that's gonna do it. we are getting a pineapple tonight though at asda's when we go shopping. AND I'm on my ball bouncing away. plus i think OH deserve some DTD tonight as i told him last week we had to do it every night and then after saturday said we couldn't as didn't want to go into labour till we knew where baby was lying so he got all excited for nothing lol. and with the nip stimulation I;m not sure i will be able to do it myself with out being wierded out and not letting OH do it in case of milk explosion.


----------



## mitchnorm

We were going to DTD at the weekend but avoided as we were 150 miles away from home (and hospital) but then just couldnt be bothered when we got back....bad wifey :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy - was the pic meant to be attached? LOL i wanna see the bump!

Weve DTD two night in a row and ive not had so much as a stupid BH! :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Hmm chocolate nice plan, there is some in the cupboard, but I'll have to find something amazing to occupy Roh whilst I eat it, or I have no chance!!


----------



## mitchnorm

I am mad for that microwavable popcorn at the moment.....not too bad for calorie intake either :thumbup:

Hungry now and craving cheese....we have none in house!! Who has NO cheese in the house??!!!! Madness:growlmad:


----------



## littleANDlost

well I'm eating carrot cake, but instead of just cutting myself a slice i have the whole cake (well two thirds as i've eaten the some already) and a fork!!! this way i can just eat the exact amount i want!


----------



## Nicnak282

Yay L&L - so pleased for you hon!! :hugs: x 

ps have had some major nosebleeds during the last few months, think it's normal?!

WT - so glad you and your boys are doing so well - they will be home with you before you know it and take the time to ensure you recover sufficiently to snuggle loads with them!!! :kiss: x

Mitch - cool idea laddie!! My hubby also loves his golf and has been talking about getting a new driver for a few weeks...I keep telling him to get it as we can afford it but still ummming and ahhhing and weighing up if it's worth it!! I may just follow your lead hon...!! :thumbup: x

Glowie - loving the dog!!!! :thumbup: so cuuuuute!! x

Waula - Lindt truffles...OMG...:drool: ENJOY!! x

Loo - sorry you;re on Consultant led care again honey :nope: but at least you know they are keeping an eye on you and baby :hugs: x

To all you other laddies feeling grumpy today...I'm with ya!!!! Just feel crampy, tired and just basically *done*. It's my b'day tomorrow so hopefully will feel more up for it...got a busy week too as it seems everyone wants to meet up with me pre-baby :dohh: Ok now I'm sure I have some choc chip cookies somewhere that shoudl shake me outta my malaise...:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - I think that's a lovely thoughtful idea :hugs:

Lola will look like a little speckled Springer by the time I'm finished :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

LandL - I doubt if that carrot cake is going to last the hour :wacko::haha:

Nicnak - you go for it with the club too (make me feel better ha ha) - yeah I think hubby is being cautious. He will love it

I am having cheerios....not quite what I needed but it will fill a hole


----------



## MissyBlaze

I want something yummy!

My left boob is leaking lots today...


----------



## firsttimer1

MissyBlaze said:


> I want something yummy!
> 
> My left boob is leaking lots today...

wonder if you just put mitch off her cheerios..... :rofl: Probably not. :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> I want something yummy!
> 
> My left boob is leaking lots today...
> 
> wonder if you just put mitch off her cheerios..... :rofl: Probably not. :haha:Click to expand...

Luckily I had already scoffed.....anyone else eat like a piggy at the moment? I seem to hoover up food...its not a good look:haha:

p.s. wouldnt have put me off anyway:winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

yup - i seem to be hungry allllllllllllllll the time. Not large meals though.... just snacking constantly :dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - nice idea!
DH came home last week and asked me what I want as a birth present, he's obviously been told to buy me something by someone but as there's nothing I actually want (did joke about an eternity ring) I've told him not to bother!

And its a good thing I have no snacks in the house as I'm starving too!


----------



## waula

erm...well i'm loving snacks and 3 square meals a day :blush: oops! not really had the whole can't fit too much food in yet/heartburn...which is lucky as the quickfire way to make me grumpy is to withhold food!!!!!!!! x


----------



## mitchnorm

Hubby is keen on the eternity ring idea....to be honest I wasnt bothered as I have a nice plain white gold wedding band and single diamond engagemet ring....not really one for big bling. However I let him take me to town the other day and I tried on a few and I must say that they had some lovely ones......sooooo I think I may be getting one:happydance:


----------



## waula

lucky girl Mitch!!! not so sure I will be getting one - DH reckons I can have one once we're had our 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is, 4 kids. hmmm... we'll see! x


----------



## Widger

Will you girls please calm down on the chatting :haha: You can tell lots of you are on maternity leave now jeez... it has taken me ages to catch up.

L&L - Glad baby is in right position and ready to go

WT - I can only imagine how hard it is to leave your twins but they are doing so well and will be with their mummy soon. Plus, hopefully you can get some rest before mayhem begins :hugs:

Loo - GET YOUR BAG PACKED WOMAN!!! I'm glad they are looking after you. Better for them to be cautious and at least you get to see your little girl/boy.

Pumps - I bought a medela swing electric pump costing loads and it never worked for me. Didn't in the beginning and even when my milk came in it took ages to get next to nothing. I was then given my friends Avent manual pump and blast off.... literally I became a milking machine.

Slings - I never had a sling for BF, I just made sure I had a vest top underneath my top top.... hmmm I'm not explaining myself very well am I :dohh: the vest top made sure I had my body covered and baby could just sneak under my top to feed (between vest and top top) :dohh: not making sense am I :rofl:

They don't do S&S here until 41 weeks so avoided it last time as was in early labour for days.


Well, after packing my bags last night (yes I packed them Loo :haha:) I woke up to some odd feelings and defo think my bump has moved down. My husband is convinced I'm going to go early.... I'm sure I thought that last time and was a week late :dohh:

Ok, I think I'm finally going to get a bump pic up on here. The first of this pregnancy so you can see whether I look low or not.


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> lucky girl Mitch!!! not so sure I will be getting one - DH reckons I can have one once we're had our 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is, 4 kids. hmmm... we'll see! x

4.......4?!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko: As in one more than 3 and one less than 5......geees girl - good luck with that :winkwink::haha:

:hugs:

Right ladies - going to leave you for a little while ....my body crying out to lie down for a nap :kiss:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Hey so I think I should do the Big Reveal soon for the Secret Stork partners. What do you all think? I still haven't heard from a few people if they got their gift and wondering if any of you knew if the following people have their gift yet:

Danielle, Lauraclili, Newfielady, MsCrow, Kymied, FT, Citymouse, Sandy, KKl12, Waula, Glowstar and Vitfawifetobe. 

I asked everyone a few weeks ago if they had got their gift (when I was looking for a partner for Newfie) but I didn't receive answers from some. I'm sure most of you have got your gift but I'm not on BnB everyday to monitor.

Just wondering if you guys could help me... for those that we don't know if they got a gift, I will send them a private message to check before I reveal things.


----------



## littleANDlost

i've got some pains going on in my tummy but cramp pains and not contractions. think i've eaten to much carrot cake lol. 

who was i that was having contractions yesterday? what happened there??


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna i will PM you who i know has got theirs if that helps xxx ive got mine... loved it :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Joannaxoxo said:


> Hey so I think I should do the Big Reveal soon for the Secret Stork partners. What do you all think? I still haven't heard from a few people if they got their gift and wondering if any of you knew if the following people have their gift yet:
> 
> Danielle, Lauraclili, Newfielady, MsCrow, Kymied, FT, Citymouse, Sandy, KKl12, Waula, Glowstar and Vitfawifetobe.
> 
> I asked everyone a few weeks ago if they had got their gift (when I was looking for a partner for Newfie) but I didn't receive answers from some. I'm sure most of you have got your gift but I'm not on BnB everyday to monitor.
> 
> Just wondering if you guys could help me... for those that we don't know if they got a gift, I will send them a private message to check before I reveal things.

I think Danielle and Glowstar got theirs.......not sure about everyone else :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Joanna i will PM you who i know has got theirs if that helps xxx ive got mine... loved it :)

Oooh did you post a pic FT??


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks girls, I was pretty sure danielle and FT had theirs, just wanted to check because I hadn't wrote it down. I seem to remember Glowstart mentioning that she had hers too.


----------



## firsttimer1

yup i did - it was the Miami dolphins baby grow, bracelets and wall plaque :dance: ... cant remember which page i posted the photo on :(


----------



## waula

Joanna - got mine thanks!!! :hugs:

Mitch - I might have just got distracted looking a blue sapphire eternity rings...oops...and yes, he wants 4. And would like us to have number 2 fairly soon. I, on the other hand, would like a break haha: with a little one!!!) from being pregnant and enjoy (small amounts) of sleep being able to lie on my front!! x


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh yeah FT....I remember now.....and I think I know who it was from:happydance:

Waula - we keep joking about another one but I think that will be our lot.....I THINK I want two...never wanted an only child I guess.....and I am going to be 39 in May so cant hang around too long :cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

waula said:


> Joanna - got mine thanks!!! :hugs:
> 
> x

Thanks, just ignore my private message I just sent you then.


----------



## citymouse

PM'd you, Joanna!

FT, nope, not meant to attach a photo... too lazy. :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Off to eat some lunch, talk to you all in an hour... don't talk too much without me! haha... or i'll have lots to catch up on lol.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Can someone show me some eternity rings please? I want one! 

Can you feel contractions at the top of the bump? I'm quite hurty.


----------



## blessedmomma

just jumping in to say i had my appt. baby's fluid was up a little but he hasnt been swallowing or doing breathing practices so that could be why its up. if he doesnt start again it could effect his lungs when he is born and they may be underdeveloped. i have to go see the high risk dr today now :wacko: i am now 2cm dilated, and still 50% effaced. time to start dtd so i can efface more lol! also got an exact date of induction scheduled for march 17 if i dont go on my own before or have to be induced for too many complications :happydance: DH is so happy for st patricks day baby if we make it that far :)

edit: will read back now and see whats going on here


----------



## waula

Missy....feast your eyes on these!!!!! https://www.hattonjewels.com/platinum-blue-sapphire-eternity-rings.html a girl can dream right????! x


----------



## citymouse

Hmm, Blessed... SIL is a St. Patrick's Day baby. It's funny to think that scheduling an induction on or near that date could have a significant impact on baby's 21st birthday!


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - i want 4 minimum; but everyone says ''see how this one goes first blah blah'' :haha:

Rashymildew - oh commmmeee ooooooonnnnnn hahaha x thats just teasing!!! im going to call you RM until you post a pic :winkwink:

Missy - pretty much any ring can be eternity, but usually have diamonds all around etc. I chose a very thin wedding band with tiny diamonds all around tho so i would go for something plainer. But i love that i chose a thin wedding band thinking ''then it wont be too much when i get a eternity ring'' :haha: i associate eternity rings with 10yr anniversary tho... so ive a long wait for mine :rofl:

blessed - arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh st paddys day????? im SOOOOOOO JEALOUS of everyone today :cry:


----------



## citymouse

Farty, why on earth would you be jealous of Blessed's induction date? :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

I got my Secret Stork Joanna :thumbup:

I got my eternity ring at Xmas :thumbup: only thing is it had a loose diamond :wacko: so I've had to drop it off at the jewellers today to get fixed!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

waula said:


> Missy....feast your eyes on these!!!!! https://www.hattonjewels.com/platinum-blue-sapphire-eternity-rings.html a girl can dream right????! x


Phwoooooar! I LOVE sapphires. my mama has a massive one on her engagement ring.


----------



## citymouse

Okay, pictures...

First things first, my adorable dog... this is my nest on the couch where I've been working and sleeping. It's full of pillows, which are his favorite thing to sleep on, so every time he finds it vacant he pops right up and claims a spot:
https://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4093/photo2nbl.jpg

And here's the bump (35+5):
https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/599/photo1fep.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashymildew - stop distracting me and post a darn bump piccie!!! :rofl: laziness doesnt cut it!!!

*EDIT TO ADD:* :happydance: YAY!!!!!!!! gorgeous!!!! i guess :blue: xxx and i now pronounce you... merely.... rashymouse once again :winkwink:

*edit to add:* that was a joke BTW... about :blue: .... just realised that may not come across :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I lvoe your puppy face! And what a gorgeous bump.


----------



## Widger

I keep getting strange feelings in lower part of my belly. Not contractions but strange... these last few weeks bring up a whole host of surprises and make you think is this it? Isn't it.... 

Lovely bump Citymouse.... now where is my camera!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies 
I got my secret stork - i will need to get a picture uploaded
L x


----------



## loolindley

WIDGER - You are such a traitor! I've decided that I'm going to put mine off until....mmmmmm.......I'll get back to you all on the actual date!

Surely packing a maternity bag is something I can do to waste a bit of time in the early stages of labour? As long as I make a rough list of what has to go in there, right? And besides...I _can't_ do it yet because I'm borrowing my brothers ipod dock, (which will obviously need to be packed at the bottom of the bag) an he hasn't dropped it off yet!! :rofl: Ahem!

I napped for 2 hours until 5.30. Bah! Thats my sleep out of the window tonight! I forgot to even call the solicitors to see if the sale was going ahead this week. i'm rubbish!

City - lovely bump! You told us you had chub!!!!! I feel cheated! I've got more chub on my big toe! :rofl: Your dog is super cute. Loving the puppy photos!

Mitch - fab gift for you oh, I daresay that I will be getting oh half a house (hopefully), and he will be getting me a holiday (he's the one who goes in and makes the payments). But I'm happy with that! Plus, I need low expectations with mine. He is lovely and amazing, but just wouldn't think about a gift!

Speaking of Al, when I was being monitored this morning, the belt wasn't holding the pad in place, so the midwife asked him to hold it. After 20 minutes he was dancing from foot to foot and moaning about his fingers going dead...WFT - I have to force a human being out of my foof, and you're whinging for having to hold a pad for 20 minutes! MEN!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So my DH is sick with a cold and he hates to go do stuff around town when he is sick (most of us do). But my dilemma is that I was planning to go out and buy some last minute items for my hospital bag after work tonight, but now that DH is sick, he wont want to go. I'd go on my own but the weather here is horrible and icy and I hate driving in it and don't like walking outside on my own for fear of slipping.

I've had lots of achy, pressure pains all day and just wondering... should I rush to get my hospital bag packed this evening, or would you wait a few more days until DH is better and can take me out to get what we need? Or should I make him take me, a cold isn't as important as going into labour? lol


----------



## Glowstar

:rofl: at Loo and Al's achey fingers :rofl:

I have pre-warned OH that if he even moans...pulls any kind of face or isn't at my beck and call every millisecond of labour he is a DEAD man :rofl: Is that too much to ask :shrug:

City - loving your little King Charles :kiss:


----------



## lozza1uk

Neat bump citymouse! 
Right, have spent the last 3 hours on the sofa watchin tv, not a productive use of my day so better go and make dinner!!


----------



## citymouse

Vitfa, yay for your SS! Can't wait For a picture!

Lol about Al, Loo! I admit that sometimes I just want to tell DH to man up, like when his back starts hurting... But I guess they don't have hormones motivating them like we do. 

Thanks for the puppy & bump love! Doesn't my shirt look like its holding on for dear life? :haha: For the first time, someone has told me I look ready to pop (not the FT kind of popping)... Thanks a lot, electrician!

I don't want jewelry. My push present is a new sofa.


----------



## Glowstar

Meant to say in my last post :dohh:...lovely bump City and very similar in size to mine :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Loo, lmao at Al :haha: brilliant! My OH bitched for ages about how much his arm ached from holding my leg up for 5 minutes whilst I gave birth to Roh! :haha: Now I'm the first to admit my legs aren't light, but honestly. He's sat there going "oww my arm really aches, its all sore" whilst cuddling Roh, and I'm lying there in stirrups like, "um hi there, I'm actually having me foof stitched back together after bearing our firstborn son into the world, but sorry your arm is a bit achey!" Men!! :rofl: in his defence he was fab through labour though ;)

City lovely bump and doggy! :D


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Emera - My DH wont even give me back/leg/foot massages anymore. He used to all the time (when we were dating) but now I practically have to beg him for a back massage... and he complains after a few minutes that his arms are tired, or says "what will I get in return". I don't bother asking anymore, just get out my hot compress if my back is sore.

What happens when I'm in labour, I can just see him whining that its taking too long. Ugh men!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Same here Joanna, my OH is LAME at back rubs. He's brilliant at it when he tries, but he mostly doesnt want to. Also he HATES any oils or anything being on his hands so he gets annoyed about that. ha


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely bump and cute doggy too!

hubby just asked me what he is supposed to buy me as a 'baby present'! how funny that you have been talking about eternity rings etc this afternoon! he is worried i will get upset if he doesnt observe all the proper traditions lol. he is so sweet.

i have told him not to worry and not to spend lots of money. i dont think im that keen on eternity rings because im not sure about wearing 3 rings on one finger and i already wear a ring on the other hand. besides i think i will be so excited about the baby that i wont need anything else

so tired so dont be surprised if i skive off to bed early!


----------



## emera35

I definitely mentioned the whole baby present/push present thing to OH last time, but I guess I was too subtle as nothing ever materialised :haha: not expecting anything this time either. I imagine I'll get treated well for Mother's day though :). We have got a present from bumpy for Roh, a big monkey for him, and we'll put a pack of chocolate buttons in with the baby when he meets her, so that she is immediately associated with treats for him and good stuff :thumbup: 
Got him a little toy to give to her too, but not expecting Roh to actually let her play with it :haha:


----------



## citymouse

MrsC, rest up! Any more baby action today?



emera35 said:


> we'll put a pack of chocolate buttons in with the baby when he meets her, so that she is immediately associated with treats for him and good stuff :thumbup:

:rofl: For some reason when I read this I thought you meant you were doing this for your DH!


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> MrsC, rest up! Any more baby action today?
> 
> 
> 
> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> we'll put a pack of chocolate buttons in with the baby when he meets her, so that she is immediately associated with treats for him and good stuff :thumbup:
> 
> :rofl: For some reason when I read this I thought you meant you were doing this for your DH!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: better stick a tin of bitter and a meat pie in too then! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

LOL, yes, for my husband there would have to be some whiskey in the deal. "Look! A baby! Look! A Manhattan!"


----------



## firsttimer1

well we just had a rogan josh for dinner.... it was OK but not satisfying. Im not a fan of middle road curries like josh, jalfrezi etc, i like them either REALLLLYYY hot - or really mild and creamy. Not sure why i felt the need to inform you all of that; maybe incase any of you ever invite me round for a curry :haha:

vitfa - get your SS pressie photo up! xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just wanted to post a picture of my baby blanket my Mom made for me for the crib. I helped pick out the fabric a month or so ago but she finished it into a blanket and gave it to me at the Baby Shower I had on the weekend. I love it!! (Our theme is safari animals for the nursery).
 



Attached Files:







Baby Blanket.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## loolindley

Joanna, that blanket is amazing!!! :cloud9: how lucky are you?!?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

loolindley said:


> Joanna, that blanket is amazing!!! :cloud9: how lucky are you?!?

I know, isn't it cute! We searched for months for just the right fabric and knew this was it when we found it. My mom has put batting inside so its a soft blanket and she even went around all the animals with stitching so they stand out! So amazing!!


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna, your mum MADE that?? :drool:

THAT IS AMAZING!

=D&gt;


----------



## MissyBlaze

That's our theme too!!!! I LOVE IT! I want it! What a brilliant idea.

ETA I just went on ebay to look for some fabric like that and these popped up and made me really giggle. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fleece-P...s_Dogs&var=&hash=item6d72a31ea7#ht_726wt_1185

OK, i'm having some MEGA strong contractions. They're only a bit painful at the moment but the bump is flying off to one side whenever they appear... wait for them to disappear now peeps! 

B&B is so slow now.


----------



## firsttimer1

bNb is being slow as per usual for this time LOL

urgh im sooooo ready to meet digs this weekend. Im even symptom spotting now... and every time i wee i look to see if any plug is in there .... its like being back in first tri!!!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Missy, exciting!

FT, are you uncomfortable or just completely impatient? :haha: 

OT rant... Ugh, nothing makes me crazier than the vanity threads people post... Like, "Someone said I look big, now I'm worried about having a big baby!" and then they post pictures of themselves and they're itty bitty and clearly fishing for compliments. There's one in second tri about worrying that people at the gym think you're just fat. :dohh: Then it becomes a massive party of mutual admiration among people who are thrilled that they're still running faster on the treadmill than non-preg people! :roll:

What was that old quote about not worrying what people thought about you because most of them don't think about you?

Of course now I'm thinking of them... What a paradox. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, one more snarky observation. A friend of mine on FB posted that his wife crashed one of the post-Oscar parties last night... And someone commented, "What were you doing there?" ...Under a picture of her in a chef's outfit. Um...? You want to take a second and use your problem-solving skills on this one? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhh missy thats exciting!

rashy - just impatient unfortunately!!! 

as for those sorts of threads, i spot them alllllll the time. Even one in 3rd tri recently said something along the lines of ''ive put on 10pounds and im 36 weeks - is this too much? Im SOOOOO fat'' :dohh: whatever.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Rashy, you crack me up. I totally know what you mean... some people are so sad


----------



## firsttimer1

any UK ladies watching panorama - on nursery fees? its sickening how expensive it is! LOL

oh gosh i just ate about 10 cookies and im soooooooooo hungry :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Aw, dont worry. Baby will be here before you know it. Christmas was nine weeks ago! Time flies.

Which sort of reminds me to stop being the Snark Patrol and get back to work. :shock:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I had a massive salad and some toast with marmite on. yum yum yum. I want more toast but that was the last of me bread. Bummer.


----------



## blessedmomma

juuuust caught up after my second appt today you chatters!

baby's fluid is extremely low now :( not sure what they will do about it. on the good side, they finally saw him doing breathing techniques today and checked his placenta. all that looks good:) and he already weighs 6 lbs 5 oz :happydance:

l&l- so glad baby is head down!

lovely bumps ladies and love the pup pic and blanket pic! attack of baby brain today and had 4 dr appts today so a little frazzled to remember everything! hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh blessed, it's such a nervous time for you. When do you next see a doctor?


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about your fluid, Blessed. But glad he's working those little lungs!


----------



## firsttimer1

Blessed - so will they monitor the fluid every week now hunni? :hugs:

also - ladies.... sorry to sound like a broken record, but my memory has turned into a flour sieve.... those of you taking EPO; did any of you say you WERE going to insert it into your do-da at 38weeks+ instead of just taking orally??? remind me :flower:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I was thinking about doo daing... but then I didn't bother... i keep forgetting to take it orally.


----------



## emera35

Aww Blessed, mixed news then. At least he's doing his breathing and you know the placenta is good. :hugs:

City, i like you being the Snark Patrol, someone needs to do it, i think you are definitely the mouse for the job! :haha:

Missy, contractions without toast? That sucks lady! :hugs:

FT can i have some cookies? I ran out, but i have some chocolate,...wanna trade? :D

I had potato and sweet potato mash, with honey glazed roast parsnips and chicken with a leek sauce for dinner, i was feeling sort of random with my cooking tonight! :haha:

My mum is now phoning me daily for updates, i'm like "mum, why are you calling, i need you here for when i'm in labour, you are like the first person who will know about it!" She's amusing me, as she keeps saying, "oh, noo its not that its just i wanted to say that recipe you gave me worked out well" or something similar as an excuse! :rofl:

My brother also txt me and asked "no baby yet?" :dohh: I was like "yeah i had her 2 days ago, i just couldn't be bothered to call you!" I think he's put out because he was finally way off on a baby prediction! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Ft - Im watching the thing on child are fees now (I recorded it). It's bonkers, and totally understandable why some people give up work. It's going to be a consideration that Al quits work in Jan, but we would still need child care for when he is in school. It's scary to think of it all. 

Also, I am considering doing 'one up one down' on the EPO. Apparently if you do it before bed it will have dissolved by the time you get up to pee. Don't think I will share with Al what I am doing though...it's a bit gross!


----------



## emera35

I planned to pop an EPO up there last night FT, but then i wimped out :haha: Don't know why, its no worse than a tampon or a pessary or something :shrug: Might do it tonight though!


----------



## MissyBlaze

My parents are doing the same Emera! just keep popping in for a cup of tea, or a "just off to tesco, do you need anything?" or "we've cooked too much food, want to come round and eat?"

It's nice but mostly I like sleeping on the sofa.


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies :hugs: I wasnt going to insert it below but i might give it a go then on weds when im 38 weeks (i think 38 weeks is the earliest you are supposed to put it downstairs...) :) if im brave enough LOL

totally off topic but have you all seen the 9 minute 'Movie:The Movie' which was shown after the oscars by jimmy kemmel? I just watched it and its pretty funny :haha:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...kinsale-hilarious-star-Jimmy-Kimmel-skit.html


----------



## loolindley

Ok, this is going to seem like the most stupid thing you have read today, but stay with me...

At slimming world I have to count 2 'syns' for every EPO I take (as essentially it's just oil). Now, obviously when I orally take it my stomach processes it, but if I am putting it up my foof, will it still count as 'food'? I know I will be absorbing it, but :shrug: I only get 10 'syns' a day, and it seriously eats into my treat allowance if I'm using them all up on EPO!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - im SUREEEEE it wouldnt count when you put it down there.... surely not??? :shrug: Your not digesting it.... i wouldnt count it thats for sure :haha:

urn now i have a silly Q..... if i DO decide to put it down there.... how far up does it need to go? Ive never even put a tampon up my do-da so im a bit clueless....... :blush:

On another note, im going to sign off BnB for the night if the speed doesnt pick up soon - soooooooooooooooooooo blinkin slow :grr:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse - probably a good half of the threads are pretty self indulgent like that! Either that or moaning about useless other halves. I think they just want the attention!

Meant to watch panorama but had to supervise Nathan putting the shelf up in the nursery, so now it's all done! Have decided to stop using the term DH as I keep wanting to use it in real life and I know people will think I'm mad!

I feel a bit sick tonight and tired- clearly did too much today, ha!

Joanna - gorgeous blanket! I need to choose a theme, everything's plain white at the moment!


----------



## mitchnorm

BnB sooooo slow.......

No epo up the foof here....like missy i keep forgetting to take it orally anyway. Might start woth some clary sage in a bath this week though. Went to.that essential oils session today....some quite interesting stuff.....frankensense souunds like a good one...thwy had some lovely combination oils as well for calming during labour etc. They also talked about good oils for post-partum and for use on newborn. 

38 weeks tomorrow:happydance:....and NO plans all day :cry:......popping things in the diary for rest of week and weekend but tomorrow....nada!!!!!!

Right rlt and bed for me ......still got a headache...have tried paracetamol twice today...its rubbish!!!!!!!


----------



## crowned

lozza1uk said:


> Meant to watch panorama but had to supervise Nathan putting the shelf up in the nursery, so now it's all done! Have decided to stop using the term DH as I keep wanting to use it in real life and I know people will think I'm mad!

I do the same thing - nearly called him DH in real life a few times. I've been spending too much time online, perhaps? :) 

Bought a hot compress today and it's my new best friend!! It works miracles on my sore achey back and I love it. 

Whoever asked about where the pressure from the baby is is a few pages back (Kymied?), I have the same thing. Lots of hip, bum and tailbone pressure.


----------



## loolindley

Bah. Just wrote a long and fairly embarrassing answer to FT's question, and BnB lost it! I will leave it for someone else to explain!! :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, you are having a drink before bed???????? Is your bladder made of steel woman?? I have to finish drinking my main liquids by 5 at the latest, and allow one glass of diet cock with my tea, and I STILL have to get up loads in the night!!!!

SO UNFAIR!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo. I love your typo. Ha ha ha!


----------



## loolindley

HA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush::blush: Al will tell there there has been NO nightly cock (much to his dissatisfaction!!!!!!) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## emera35

FT I'd say you'd insert EPO like a pessary, so just push it in until your index finger runs out, if that makes sense? That should be enough for it to contact your cervix once the gelatin melts.


----------



## mitchnorm

Bleeurgh to.that description of epo insertion emera...but accurately explained at the same time.

Loo - great typo pmsl...i drink loads in the evening...mmmm maybe thats the problem. However i.am a once a night girl mainly...maybe again around 6:30 but typicaly can last.

Right defo bed ...night ladies x


----------



## blessedmomma

firsttimer1 said:


> Blessed - so will they monitor the fluid every week now hunni? :hugs:
> 
> also - ladies.... sorry to sound like a broken record, but my memory has turned into a flour sieve.... those of you taking EPO; did any of you say you WERE going to insert it into your do-da at 38weeks+ instead of just taking orally??? remind me :flower:

they are already monitoring it every week. i have a scan every monday so they can check, ever since 32 weeks. it just dropped really low today. im more happy that he was doing his breathing though, dont want him to have lung probs when he is born. 

im not inserting epo. between starting to dtd as much as possible as soon as march hits and already having internal exams, i think theres enough action going on up there :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza- hahaha i said ''darling husband'' the other day in real life, felt like a prat. :dohh:

Mitch - did they recommend clary sage at your class or say much about it? xxx

emera - WHOA UNTIL MY FINGER DISAPPEARS?????? jeesh thats er, high! Thanks - i owuldnt have known that. will i hit anything up there?? :haha: no seriously, will i? LOL.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo, do you really restrict liquids to pre 5pm??? thats frikkin hilarious :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Blessed, its really encouraging about the fetal breathing, I hope this drop in fluids is just a blip and they don't fall much more. His movements must be really uncomfortable for you? Oh and, :haha: I can understand you passing on the EPO, your poor foof would be like a train station with that much traffic! :winkwink:

And yes, bleugh to my description, but hey, tried to keep it simple! :haha:


----------



## crowned

FT, you could touch your cervix depending how high or low it is sitting. It's not a big deal though. Just stop when you either can't go further because you ran out of index finger or because you ran into your cervix.


----------



## firsttimer1

ahh ok blessed, i wasnt sure if you were always scanned at your weekly appts. Well im VERY happy they are looking after you so well and regularly xxxxx

crowned - :wacko:


----------



## emera35

:rofl: not to be weird, how to put this...umm, if you can fit an average size man then your finger shouldn't be a problem?

Damn, how do I get myself into these sort of conversations?!? :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Crikey, what a lot of chatting!

Mouse, you look LOVELY! And your puppy is cute. 

Glowstar's dog is statuesque!

Blessed, glad to hear things are mostly ok, practice breathing and all. I'm glad they're keeping a close eye on your fluids. I know I don't have lots, MW tomorrow...

I'm taking 1000mg of EPO and certainly not inserting it. Loo, you can be absolutely positive that it wouldn't be bodily absorbed if you did stick it up your foof. I read a warning somewhere that you need to be careful when you get out of bed in the morning as the oil leaks out....

Eternity rings. The closest we have is a pair of these which we gave to each other as eternity rings when we got married again, for fun, in Vegas after I'd lived away for my degree in Portugal for 6 months. The designer had originally made us some rings inlaid with rosewood and parts of our original commitment rings so the silver and gold ones are a sentimental follow on. Our original wedding bands are plain silver as we were so poor when we got married. 

Loo, sorry to read about the consultant care, I really hope they can downgrade you again....but really, don't hesitate to trot in when you don't feel movement and it worries you. I'm glad they are being so conscientious about it.


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: the thing is - in that situation HE would be touching it rather than me! :rofl: me feeling anything freaks me out more :haha: LOL xxx 

i always ask stupid Qs.... which is fine unless i ACTUALLY meet any of you! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

FT you are so funny! :haha: :hugs: I doubt you'll run into anything scary up there though! ;)


----------



## loolindley

FT - 5pm....at the latest!!!!! Seriously I've been to the loo 2 times in the last hour!!!! My bladder must be the size of a peanut!

MsCrow - trotting anywhere is a touch ambitious for me at the moment, shuffling seems to be a better description!!!! :rofl:

I love that Emera is doing all the explaining that I tried to do in my post. FT - I can assure you that the epo will not get lost!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks loo :blush:

ive never known alot about my own bodys sexual organs etc because i always used to pass out before i could learn anything! :haha: so inserting something 'down there' slightly scares me to death :rofl:

Loo - how on earth do u make it through the eve without a drink :rofl: I go to the loo about ten times in the daytime but as long as i go last thing before bed then i sleep through the night. Do u MAKE urself go before bed.... and STILL have to get up in the night??? sorry - im so nosey.


----------



## emera35

Loo, thing is, its soo typical of me to plunge into explaining things I then find I don't actually want to be explaining, it happens to me really often, and this is a classic example! :haha: ah well, happily I don't embarrass easily, I just don't want to freak FT out! :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

well thank you for being brave and stepping up to the plate emera!! :hugs: 

right lovely ladies... im off to :sleep: ... will catch you all tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## emera35

Night FT, sleep well! (Insert jealous glance here!) ;)

I'm off to bed too, nighters lads! :sleep:


----------



## loolindley

Yep, I 'make' myself go, and still have to get up in the night!!!! My bladder has massively failed me!!!!

Anyway, Going to let the pooches out and hit the hay (after my well timed pee!)

Nos da! xx


----------



## citymouse

Good night, mamas!

Off to the store to buy soft foods for my little sister... She's having her wisdom teeth out in the morning and recovering here. Of course, between the contractor, the construction across the street, and the dueling buzz saws next door, it's not a very restful environment.


----------



## crowned

Don't you love those sounds, Citymouse?:wacko: I have the same thing - woke up at 7:30am this morning to the lovely sound of drills from the basement. I cannot WAIT until our landlord is finished renovating down there and we get some peace and quiet. They love to wake us up bright and early and work until all hours of the night. It's wonderful:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Skadi

I have to say the one benefit of Keira having been in the NICU so long is that I got 2 months to recover and SLEEP! Not to rub it in your faces, but I forgot what it was like to sleep through the night while I was pregnant! 

Anyway, she will be coming home by this weekend. They want to monitor her weight for the next few days and then we have to bunk in for 48 hours before she can leave but it is now official! So excited! I bought some Chambord and sparkling Wine (Baby Duck hehe - my sister calls her that as her nickname lol!) to celebrate with my family. She is hungry all the time now too! It's funny, a month ago a nurse told me just to wait until the newborn in her switched on and I didn't know what she meant but now I do! It seems like it happened overnight. All she used to do was sleep and wake up now and then if you bothered her to make little faces at you. Now she sleeps and wakes herself up to cry and scream until you feed her and she eats and eats and eats! It's almost like she is a completely different baby!


----------



## kkl12

Skadi- That's great news! You must be so excited to bring her home :happydance: and it's great to hear that she's eating all the time 

loo- I could try and restrict liquids but I think I would still be getting up twice a night.

City- beautiful bump and such a cute pic of your dog.

Does anyone else have a problem with the gap between their shirt and pants lately? I feel like all I want to wear is shirts that have a tight band at the bottom or tank tops under everything. The last thing I want is the bottom of my bump hanging out:blush:

FT- been feeling really :sick:on and off... I think it depends on the position the baby is in but I definitely don't care for it. I am hoping this feeling doesn't last the next 3 weeks


----------



## blessedmomma

kk i have been feeling sick on and off too. no fun. i even wake up at night feeling sick sometimes, boo!

i stop drinking fluids around 7pm every night. i still eat ice after that sometimes. and im still up 5-6 times for full pees every night. have no idea where it comes from :shrug:


----------



## citymouse

:wave: Hi, KK! Yeah, I've been sporting trucker belly lately. Mostly with non-maternity shirts that I can't seem to accept that I don't fit into anymore. Thankfully I've managed to avoid it in public, but my DH laughs at me.


----------



## blessedmomma

lol you two, im the same. i feel a breeze on my lower tummy and thats how i know. DH laughs at me too :dohh:

skadie- so glad keira is coming home!


----------



## citymouse

I'm always much thirstier at night so I go ahead and drink. I know I'll be up to pee regardless, so I figure I may as well be hydrated. 

How are you feeling, Blessed?

Oh, regarding feeling :sick:... I only have had that on a couple of occasions when baby was flipping around to the point where I got seasick. But my acid reflux is stepping up these days so I may be feeling barfier in the near future.

Speaking of baby, she's doing laps or something. And poking Mommy in the... some body part that's low, central, and highly pokeable!


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- im ok hun, thanks! i cant just be worried all the time. certainly not good for baby. so we prayed and im just gonna go with the flow of things. only a few weeks left total so im trying to stay relaxed for them. i figure if my OB is worried about things and wants to induce earlier im ok with that and if she just wants to keep monitoring until i go on my own or the 17th comes im ok with that too. i really wanted to make it to march and its so close now it feels like a lot of pressure is off and he will be ok now. how are you doing???? getting ready for things?

im thirstier at night too, but if i drink a lot im in pain when i wake up to pee. seriously its hard to walk to the bathroom:wacko:


----------



## wouldluvabub

It doesn't matter how much I drink at night because my body has taken to retaining my fluid all day to the point I nearly have no ankles left by the end of the day!!!. Seriously I hardly pee durin the day and spend all night up going to the loo.. I defnetly have insomnia though because I'm waking pretty much every hour regardless if I need to pee or not! I'm so over it but there is just nothing I can do!!!! I'm doing weekly appointments with my OB now and he weighs me every time. The past 3 weeks I've gained near 4kgs which is like 8 1/2lb it's embarrassing but he assures me it's mainly fluid! I've well and truly hit over the weight I wanted to :( I suppose the heat here doesn't help but my god I'm feeling so huge!!

After my OB appointment today I'm not feeling very positive that this pregnancy will be over anytime soon.. Bub head is only 1/5 engaged meaning there is still 4/5 floating free!! I was sure he would be further down but apparently not. There was also a medical student there who felt babies position and mentioned he was big!! :( not sure if she just ment because I'm nearly 38weeks and the ladies before me were less pregnant or she actually ment his a big baby!! Then to finish of a disappointing appointment where I found out I'm no closer to giving birth, Im gaining weight like no tomorrow and I'm carrying a big baby my next appointment is an afternoon one!! Last arvo appointment I had I had to wait 2 hours!! Blah.. Not good! 

After all that though hubby took me out for lunch and that cheered me up! :)

Sorry I'm not really replying to anyone I'm only on my phone as ran out of Internet credit! 

Skadi- congrats on Keira coming home!!


----------



## waula

Skadi - awesome news that Kiera will be hopefully home by the weekend - so lovely to see her doing so well... :hugs:

peeing in the night - love the fact that you restrict your water intake Loo - is that not what you do to the dogs too??!!!!! :haha: hope its working better for you :haha:

FT - you're hilarious and i don't think i need any more info about inserting pessaries up foofs :nope: too early for that catch up this morning!!!!!!! :argh: :winkwink:

i feel like i've actually had some sleep which is nice - still up for 3 wee's but quicker to sleep after and feel much better this morning for it!!! hoping for a less grumpy day today!!! :blush: 

got midwife appointment this morning - fingers crossed we're a bit more engaged but I don't have much pressure downstairs and bump is still high so who knows...:shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all,

sounds like keira is doing really well skadi. only a few more days to go. interesting what you said about the 'newborn' in her switching on. certainly sounds like it has!

FT i have absolutely nothing to add to the EPO discussion... except that i will not be inserted anything anywhere! lol

hub came home from work yesterday with some new baby vests with quotes on them. geeky stuff like 'my daddy says im made in java' and other such geek speak. quite amusing!

only 4 more days at work until maternity leave! yay


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmm all the foof talk is putting me off my crunchy nut cornflakes....as if anything puts me off food atm ha ha

Waula -Good luck at mw appt this morning!

Skadi - great news about keira.....so pleased for you x

Afm - my LO hates me...espec around 10-11pm....i am serious...she is kicking, moving soooo violently....hubby couldnt believe it ladt night ha ha. Calm it baby x

cupcake - wooop for mat leave


----------



## waula

cupcake - how you feeling? any more contractions/pains??? 4 days is AWESOME!!!! :happydance: xx

EDIT: 38 weeks Mitch & Cupcake!!! :yipee: and I know what you mean about violent movements - looks like a bag of eels squirming under my skin :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

forgot to say that we installed the carseat in the car last night so we dont have to worry about forgetting it when i go into labour. its exciting although i think i feel a bit weird driving around with it but no baby.... oh well

plus, happy 38 weeks mitch!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula, no more contractions. they gradualy got more and more spread out yesterday until by last night i had hardly any and now none. never mind. i thought it was a bit early anyway!

i wonder who will be next??


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh yeah....happy 38 weeks Cupcake :happydance:

I think its Nicnaks birthday today......Happy Birthday to you x x :happydance:

I need to do something constructive today...any ideas ladies??


----------



## waula

good news cupcake - you need to at least start maternity leave before you're allowed any more contractions please!!!! :thumbup: 

can't believe we're all still intact to be honest...thought we'd have a flurry of babies by now but they are all seeming to want to be March babies and not Feb fritattas!!!!! :haha: I reckon its between crowned and emera for the next one...

Mitch - if i'm at a loose end I either bake or make pies :blush: and pop them in the freezer for once LO's here...makes me feel very smug and I get to legally snack on the ingredients as a tasting session so its a win win situation!!!!


----------



## emera35

Morning lads!

Sorry you all had to catch up on foofs this morning! :blush: Blame FT and her questioning researchers brain! :haha:

Cupcake glad things calmed down, at least until mat leave starts

Skadi - yay for Keira dong so well :dance:

Well I actually didn't sleep too badly last night, apart from wakng up suddenly at 2am thinking I'd gone into labour I was in so much pain! Turned out I'd forgotten to go to the loo before bed and nearly exploded my thimble bladder as a result! :dohh: :haha:

Anyway, feel somehow different this morning, like I might actually have a baby soon, rather than how I've been feeling, which is that I'm actually going to be pregnant forever and ever! :haha:

Going to take Roh to playgroup this morning to try and wear him out a bit :thumbup: hopefully he won't drive me up the wall all day then ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

I havent ordered that pie book yet....hmmm must do that. Do.you cook the pies to completion then freeze or or pop in freezer and cook from frozen (with raw pastry frozen i mean)?


----------



## waula

This was the conundrum i was faced with Mitch - I opted to freeze with cooked fillings and raw pastry as this is what my mum always does and it always seems to work with her... any opinions Emera??! 

The book is immense Mitch. Making the homity pie from it today to feed the inlaws with tomorrow night and also making 1kg mince into lasagnes... putting them into foil trays with instructions on the lid for DH just in case i'm in no fit state after giving birth!!! :wacko:

Emera - glad you slept better, have fun at playgroup!!!! Got my fingers crossed for you - wonder if any of us will get a leap year baby??!! xx


----------



## MsCrow

Wouldluv, I really hope they are monitoring your water retention fully rather than just looking at your weight, that doesn't make sense to me. Sorry about the run of bad appointments :( stupid student. 

Hate to say it but still not getting up in the night for a wee. My body refuses to let itself get out of my beloved lair. I personally wouldn't restricted fluids, I'm not saying have a cup of tea 10 minutes before bed but I do sip something until half an hour before bed. Restricting your fluids can make you need a wee more than if you didn't.

Lovely news Skadi, really look forward to seeing some Keira at home photos!

Thanks for the reminder ladies, I need to learn how to fix the baby seat into next door's car - we don't drive - so we know what we're doing when we take the baby home.

Emera, let's hope this inner calm is the start of your body gearing up for labour!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Foil trays!!! I need those and have looked in sainsburys...no joy...where did you get from? Suppose could get from magic amazon. Be good to get round/square pie ones too


----------



## waula

I got mine from Morrisons (I'm trawling random supermarkets for nappy offers!!!!) but sure they'd be on amazon too...

re: car seat... i went through the instruction booklet the other day and have just about worked it out I think - we're just fixing it in with seatbelts so looks fairly simple! DH said he'd just get it on youtube when we were ready to leave hospital - can you imagine. so I took matters into my own hands...not had a go in the car yet...need to give the car a good clean out first - another job for this week! xx


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 38 weeks ladies :hugs:

I missed all the foof chat last night as couldn't get site to load so gave up in the end :shrug:

Skadi - great news on Kiera coming home soon :thumbup:

I was absolutely knackered last night after grooming Lola...felt like I'd run a marathon :nope: my right leg is hurting like baby is lying on a nerve and it's making me limp and I'm having to use the hand rail to pull myself upstairs :wacko: 

Not sure what to do with myself today :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

My hubby showed me how to fixed car seat in my car with seatbelt a couple of weeks ago.which i.have promptly forgot....oops

Could be a morrisson trip today then...am waiting several bits to arrive from amazon .....

She says as postie arrives


----------



## Glowstar

I think it's really important to try the car seat in the car BEFORE you bring baby home...get OH and yourself to both have a go. This is one thing I remember when I had DD1. We didn't do it and when Ex picked us up to take us home he couldn't figure out how to get the car seat in and didn't bring the instructions. End result was me in (hormonal) floods of tears before we'd even got in the car!!


----------



## waula

Glowie - that was EXACTLY my thoughts - can you imagine, crying baby, me all stitched up and waddling, DH trying to find the flipping instructions. OMG i'd be in a right state. I'll get him on it I promise!!!!! xx


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah good one Waula because at that time the Midwife used to carry the baby out for you. This was end of December and a year we had extremely cold weather. MW ended up taking Hayley back in to the Foyer while we worked it out. Not only was I knackered and hormonal it was bloody freezing. I think it really pushed a red button with me that OH had not bothered to sort it out so the tears flowed...they then continued to flow for 3 hours once I got home :shock: I think in my mind it kind of ruined the picture I had in my head of the lovely home coming etc :winkwink:


----------



## waula

:dohh: Glowie - that is not what we want - think its going to be hormonal enough without that....right all lads - listen up - practice putting car seat in car (and yes, Loo, that includes you too! with your unpacked bag!!!!!!! have you got it done yet??! :haha:)

right off to the midwife... catch up laters xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm not out of bed yet.....maybe just watch jeremy kyle then get up ha ha ha

My little babies first toys from amazon arrived today  realised i.had nothing. Totalky recommend fabric black and white books....was with nct girls and one of their little boys was transfixed. Black and white great for newborn apparently


----------



## lozza1uk

:cake::cake::cake::cake: Happy Birthday NicNak!! (if it is today?!)

MrsC - enjoy the last few days of work! And happy 38 weeks to you and Mitch, and Waula from yesterday!:thumbup:

Waula - good luck for MW appointment:flower:
Skadi - great news about Keira!!
:happydance:

I think my task for today is to get measured for nursing bras. I tried yesterday in JoJo and the woman was pretty hopeless. I got about 3 different measurements from her and she kept mixing up the under & round measurements:dohh: Fortunately there's a really good specialist underwear shop about 5 minutes walk away, I just need to try and walk out of there without feeling I should buy one of their really expensive bras!

You've also reminded me to pretend to buy a car seat at the weekend from Halfords or Mothercare so they can show us how to fit it. I'm pretty sure I can do it, but want them to show DH as he's more likely to listen to them than me!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Skadi* - excellent news about keira :happydance:

*Kk* - yup, i have to put a vest top beneath alllll shirts now (as refuse to buy more mat wear lol) xx being sick on/off is rubbish... i kp thinking its a labour sign! :haha:

*wudluv* - firstly stop worrying about weight. I went over my target weight and hv decided that setting a 'target' was stupid as i was setting myself up to fail. Im going to wait until Digs is here - and then worry! :hugs: as for a big baby... im sure they cant tell that much by touch so i realllllyyyyy wouldnt stress about that. But if baby IS slightly bigger... at least they will be easier to push out :flower:

*waula *- enjoy your appt and i hope baby is more engaged for you :dance:
*
cupcake *- im hoping my DH never discovers all the geeky I.T related baby stuff there is out there!! :rofl: We have our baby seat in the car now too.... so exciting... and weird.
*
Mitch / cupcake* - HAPPY 38 WEEKS! :hugs:

*NicNak *- HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :cake:

*emera* - oooooo i predict a baby for you......TOMORROW!!!!! :happydance: i had a dream and you went into labour tonight/tomorrow :smug: so i have to be right. :winkwink:

*Car Seats*
100% you MUST practise putting them in your car - esp if you have not checked yet to see if they fit securely. I used to have people turn up at halfords and their actual car seat belt couldnt fit around seat :dohh: On the other hand, people would turn up and ask me to check their seat - and they had clicked the belt into the wrong side??? :dohh: so try them out ladies. Plus remember to learn how to adjust the actual harness straps which will go over your LO's arms etc. Some of those are a NIGHTMARE.

*Black and white books*
when i did my masters i learnt that SOME babies can distinguish colours very early on - but really, its all about contrasts. Thats why black white and shades of grey are GREAT for babies. There have been lots of studies showing how providing these contrasts of shades really help your baby develop. So good call Mitch :thumbup:

The other thing i learnt was all about Object Permanence. Sooooo interesting. there is a link here to the stages: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object_permanence
I cant wait to watch my baby discover that HE/SHE can control their own hand etc.... although im less looking forward to the whole ''i cant see mummy so mummy doesnt exist anymore (que crying)'' stage :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mitch - i got my foil trays from asda. sainsburys were useless. i think they were 85p for 10 so quite bargainous really. I have frozen something like 2-3 weeks of meals for me and hub. i was on a cooking mission a while ago, we have lasagnes, chicken and bacon pies, cottage pies, shepherds pies, moussakka, general tomato mince (ie spag bog), beef and ale casserole, curry etc and also a few crumbles for pudding

i froze my pies without pastry and keep puff ready roll in the freezer so can just add that when cooking

feeling glad i fitted the car seat now. ours is a maxi cosi and we are just using the seat belt. seemed pretty straight forward. i kept looking at it in my rear mirror on the way to work today. was weird!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks cupcake.....may check out asda and morrisons...they are close together:thumbup:. Well done with food prep....i need to crack on with that but have been filling week with coffees with nct girls, friends and walks :haha:....maybe i will fit in some cooking around that :wacko:. 

Just clearing out kitchen cupboard read for milk, bottles, steriliser etc etc...now having rlt Nd toast with peanut butter. 

My changing bag just arrived from amazon:happydance::happydance:....which means i am only waiting for hubbys golf club from american golf to be delivered...which means i can order more stuff online :haha::haha:. I have great logic!


----------



## loolindley

For all you non believers - I (well, my oh) have already fitted the iso easy fix thingy-majig for the maxi cosi, so I am just hoping it will click in and out. Maybe we should practice that bit!!!

The midwife has just been round for my labour talk and said "you _have_ done your hospital bag, haven't you?" I said yes because I didn't want to disappoint her! :haha:
I'm DEFINITELY going to start making a list for it this weekend.

Skadi - I love that Keira is becoming a newborn! She has come so far in the last couple of months, and its really exciting to think that she will be home so soon! :hugs:

Oh, thanks for the reminder about nursing bras Lozza. I'm going to be measured next week some time, and can't pack my bag until that has been done, obviously!

Niknac - Happy Birthday (if it is indeed your birthday) :cake::cake::cake:

Up and at em this morning. Walked the dogs, made burgers for lunch (how rude of this focus group to organise it at 6.15-8.15....don't they know I have my tea at 7.30?!?!?!), and the midwife has been round. She was so cool about me wanting to delay cutting the cord, and said, just make sure you re itterate it at the start of labour. She will do a sweep at 40 weeks, and was just generally lovely. She did say to prepare myself that they wont let me in the pool though, even for labouring. It depends purely on the midwife in charge.

Right! Peaked too soon again today. Bah.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - productive morning then! :) 
thats a shame that you cant labour in water.... but hv you thought about what you WILL do? TENs machine? meds? xxx 

urgh i cant wait till friday. if i have to write ONE more training blurb im going to puke. 

2nd RLT here i come.


----------



## mitchnorm

:haha::haha: loving your delay tactics with packing the bag Loo...first must write a list then must wait til nursing bra fitting :haha:. You were one of these people who wrote loads of revision lists and timetables for exams to delay actually studying werent you??:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i agree with micth - loo stop procrastinating and do it!!

my maternity bras are feeding bras anyway. they fit fine so i thought i would wait and see how much bigger my boobs get when milk comes in before buying any more. sadly pregnancy doesnt seem to have enhanced by cleavage at all....


----------



## loolindley

FT, she hasn't actually said NO to labouring in water, she just said to prepare myself that the midwife on duty might say no. Nowt I can do I guess :shrug: I'm not rulling anything out, but ideally I would like to stick to gas and air (if I can be in the water), but if I am on dry land, then take it as it comes, but Remi seems to be the only pain relief that I'm 100% ok about. The aneasiatist (sp) sold it to me by saying it's like 6 gin and tonics that wear off in 2 minutes with no hangover! :rofl:

Mitch - I don't know what you're talking about!! :rofl: :smug: BTW, napping is also a fantastic delay tactic!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

WHOOHOOO my maternity shirt from asos sale just arrived - and its lush! :dance: I had to get something as ive got a meal out friday night for a friend who is off to afgan with the army on 6th; then my birthday meal on sat night with the rents :) 

Ive managed to get through this pregnancy with 2 mat tshirts; one mat dress and one pair of trousers... by living in PJs all day :rofl:

urgh feel :sick: again.

weve not heard from Sandy since she signed on to say ''this could be it'' have we? wonder if she has had her LO... :dance:

we MUST be due some :baby: soon!!! and ive got NO signs at all so wont be me :cry:


----------



## mitchnorm

I dont want to buy anymore bloody bras.....sick of them...even the non-underwire ones dig in - they are so uncomfortable even WITH extenders. Sure babies feet are up in my ribs. I am just going to have to go 'hippy' and braless for the next 'however many weeks' (when at home obviously:haha:).

Right back to cleaning cupboards and put baby stuff in :happydance:

Hubby has had two back to back interviews today for new jobs so will be home at 2pm so need to have been productive (or at least seen to have done SOMETHING)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh FT, show us what you bought please. I love shopping by proxy. I think i've fitted my car seat base properly but my OH is ALSO procrastinating about it. I've asked him to check it by reading the instructions and he's like "oooh i'm sure it'll be fine, it looks quite secure" Oh right, that's peachy then. 

I have midwife ths afternoon. Hoping she'll tell me that i'm about to pop. My tummy hurts! It feels like it's constantly contracting.


----------



## firsttimer1

missy i got this shirt - https://www.asos.com/ASOS-Maternity...y top&sh=0&pge=1&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Cream :)

what time is your MW appt hun? was LO engaged last time you saw her?

mitch - yup get that cleaning done... i felt SOOOOOOO much better after i emptied and changed all the kitchen cupboards about heehee x


----------



## waula

Hi lads...

well...all ok at midwife, still only 1/5 engaged but baby has had a bit (lot) of a growth spurt (!) and now a bit above the 90th centile graph line so she's phoning the scan department this morning to see if they want me in for a scan. :ignore: she reckons it could just be that its not really engaged yet so still sitting high and pushing up the measurements... not sure i'm going to be going into labour anytime soon either!! :dohh:

oh well, not anaemic, wee all fine and bp still 110/60 so just got to chill out about having a big one and going a bit overdue. i asked her about sweeps and she said they can start after 40 weeks but would go a few days over first as it works better when you're more ready...and then be booked in for one every 3 days. Feck. this all seems very real. Going to try and really enjoy these next few weeks of sanity!!!!

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - did she tell that by just feeling the baby then?? could be inaccurate? Youve never been ahead on fundal or anything anyway have you? besides who cares if baby is slightly bigger :hugs: big = healthy right lol xxx 

as for sweeps - yup my mw said they dont offer them dead on week 40 here as they often fail and are NOT pleasant. I defo want one past my due date but likely to be about 5days to a week after in this area i think. 
Besides, i would rather take their advice and have one when they think there is a better chance of it working!

I hear they are quite painful :shrug: :wacko:

you can have a water birth after a sweep and stretch right? I know u cant after certain inductions. i better check :haha: 
*EDIT TO ADD:* OK missy im confused - can we have a water birth after a sweep??? just googled it but its a bit confusing??


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh FT that is so cute. I'm not sure on the time of midwife... I should probably ring up... nope, not at all engaged last time. I'm hoping that she'll say oh yes, look you can practically see the head through your pants. 

OHs friend is about to be on this morning with the Hoff. Exciting!


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> I hear they are quite painful :shrug: :wacko:
> 
> you can have a water birth after a sweep and stretch right? I know u cant after induction. i better check :haha:

you defo can... and in fact i've done a water birth induction before (i'm a renegade, me). 

They can be uncomfortable yeah...


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks missy :hugs:

*edit to add:* oooo the hoff; how fun LOL... an fingers crossed that spike has started to engage then! xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Nice shirt FT!

I've mostly lived in 4 very nice maternity dresses and a non mat skirt...

LOO, PACK YOUR BAG WOMAN!

Even I've packed mine, just need to add a thin dressing gown and my bras on exiting the house. You have no excuse!


----------



## littleANDlost

afternoon laddies!!

read back a bit but not all the way just yet.

Carseats - my OH has already fitted it into the car. He is very excited! bless him lol. I did tell him he would then have to get it out again to put baby in it to then put back in, as we only have a 3 door car and putting a new born in a rear facing seat at the back just wont happen, but he said he wanted it in there ready and didn;t want it rolling round the boot in case it gets damaged. bless him.

Baby toys - we've not got any new toys for the baby but have been given bags full from family and friends, i washed all the fabric ones at the weekend and then cleaned all the others. We wont to get a play mat but can't find a cheap one we like, we have a bouncer though. Had not head of black and white toys and suchso will look into these.

hospital bag loo - i started packing mine even when i didn;t have everything and just kept ticking things off the list as i added them, theres still a few things on the list (phone charges and things) that we will add when we go. 

is anyone else taking snacks and drinks with them? we brought some energy drinks and biscuits and things yesterday to add as well but i'm thinking i'm now going over board.

AFM - i have just spent and hour nipple stimulating while catching up on last ngihts Corrie. It as so far done nothing other than cover me in milk and make my nipples a little more tender. Have actually just looked down to see milk coming through my top. I've got little yellow drops all down it now. Not sure if i will be trying that again.


----------



## littleANDlost

ooowww and 1 week to go lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

l&l - yup were going to bring a few snacks as we may go into labour in middle of night when cafe is shut etc - better to be safe than sorry? xxx

YOU DID AN HOUR OF N.STIMULATION????? omg you soldier!!! im just not sure i can do it. esp if it means milk will come out..... im not ready to get my hea sround that yet!!! :wacko: Keep us updated if anything happens.... :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

omg L&L that is dedication! start anything off yet?

we have a little black and white baby book and a few soft toys so i reckon we have enough for now


----------



## emera35

Well, playgroup was fun, Roh spent most the time eating the rice krispies that are meant to be for scoop and pour and hiding plastic toys in. I've no problem with rice krispies, but these have been in about 20 different sets of grubby toddler hands and also swept up off the floor a number of times too :dohh: he was scoffing them by the fistful everytime I wasn't watching :haha: Oh well, sure it will help build up his immune system... :wacko:

If getting back from playgroup doesn't put me into labour then nothing will! An italian family got on the bus before me and managed to arrange their 2 pushchairs and themselves so there was no more space for pushchairs on the bus. The driver and I both asked them to move, but they just stared blankly, even after some gesturing, so me 39 weeks preggo had to have Roh under one arm, and collapse my stroller with the other, whilst holding the changing bag in my teeth, and then lift my stroller into the luggage rack and bundle Roh right to the back of the bus whilst trying not to fall over as the bus was moving! :shock: Loved how everyone rushed to help me! :dohh:


----------



## MsCrow

L&L, that's what I've been doing, just adding bits as I go along. Thanks for reminding me about the charger. I need to recharge the camera batteries too.

Sorry for shouting Loo but you need to think of it like this....with regular monitoring the hospital might, just might, say to you 'well Loo, we're thinking you need to stay in' for whatever reason. In which case, you need your bag in the car boot! Not in a list....

Just sayin'

OK, I just ate a whopping baked tato and beans. I will smell of chlorine from the pool and/or farts at this group thingy. Do they realise it's pretty dangerous to bring together a group of very pregnant women with falling blood sugar levels?

Edited to add: Emera, that's shocking! I'm so sorry you were surrounded by such gormless arses.


----------



## waula

oooh nice L&L - drippy milk and sore nips and for an HOUR?! Get you!!! :wacko: and congrats on one week left!

FT - never measured ahead but we get a growth graph with the normal lines and growth just hasn't matched the lines at all over the past two checks and is now outside 90th centile so thats why she wants it checked i think. to be honest, i'm not expecting a 6lber - i was 9lb 12oz :ignore: i not that bothered about a big baby - as long as its ok when it comes out thats all that matters! i'm just going to be a bit more militant on the 30mins bouncing on my ball and i'm already walking 1.5-2hrs a day so hopefully should get it down, locked and loaded... 

Missy - fingers crossed yours is a bit engaged today - do you feel any pressure or any different???
xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera that is terrible. i cant believe no-one helped you. even if they didnt speak english they could at least see your bump and Roh!! and folding up a buggy too! you are a hero.

maybe the exertion will get you going.....


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - MsC is soooooooooooo right......!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - ooooo are we meant to be on these darn balls 30 mins a day? im on it now but its sooooo boring :haha: and i dont walk cos im scared my hip will lock and i will be alone :cry: so ive no chance of Digs being engaged when all i do is sit on a sofa all day :dohh: !!

emera - HOW RUDE :grr: i cant believe people didnt help you!!!! well relax now hunni... as much as you can with roh around heehee - maybe he is worn out and needs a nap?? or is that wishful thinking? xxx


----------



## waula

FT - i don't know if these balls make much of a difference...I either lie out on my left side on the sofa or i sit on the ball - haven't done a lot of bouncing though so now its bouncing time :holly: but i am wearing a bra...!

Emera - grrrrrr :growlmad: stupid people - but you are the master of multitasking...:hugs: and love the image of Roh with the cereal :haha:


----------



## waula

blurgh....probably wouldn't advise vigorous bouncing after lunch :sick:


----------



## emera35

FT I took Roh to playgroup to tire him out, he'll definitely sleep soon :thumbup: Actually, the bus incident didn't really annoy me, I was just like :shock: :dohh: that no one offered to help or moved seats so I could at least sit in the front of the bus. Its a good job that I'm feeling weirdly zen at the moment, or I might have started swearing at people :haha: Really though after feeling enraged most of yesterday, I woke up today feeling really calm, its lovely actually, I'm enjoying it :)


----------



## mitchnorm

23000!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emera - bloody rude people.
Waula - poop for possible scan....but yeah definitive boy gendr check ;-)
LandL - sorry nip stim had no effect.......yet!!!
Ft - i find ball dull too....really should do more walking but it seems like an effort ha ha


----------



## littleANDlost

doing it for an hour wasn't as bad as i thought, i did it while watching telling and just kinda forgot i was doing it. would have looked mighty strange if OH had come home early and walked in on me in bed topless 'fiddling' with my nips watching corrie! haha

Emera - that is bloody awful. No one is ever willing to help anyone these days. I always tried to before but since being pregnant i think i will make even more of an effort to help others out when they need it when out and about. 
I know it's not nearly as bad but in asda last night i couldn't bend down and get to the back off the fridge to get some orange juice and OH had gone down another aisle to get something and two men just stood and watched as i struggled. I ended up really loudly shouting to OH as he turned down the aisle that our unborn child was stopping me from getting it and no one had offered to help, the two men soon scurried off. 
I hate to think what would happen to us if we went into labour while out and about. would anyone stop to help?


----------



## MissyBlaze

L&L, that's what happens to me! Very annoying. 

MW is at 2.45. 

Argh, I have a wish list on amazon set up and some of my friends asked me what i wanted off it from them... I told them i wanted a sling and they've ignored me and bought something else, which someone else has already bought me. Oh bum.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - probably not :nope:

well ladies... my lunch consists of...cookies. :dohh:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Hi girls :)

I've not really posted in here too much, but after some advice if poss pls! I posted in third tri but didn't really get much of a reply.

I'm wondering if I could be in slow labour?

I was in slow labour with my son for about a week before I started having full blown contractions... The main symptom was dull mild period pains and backache. Within 4 hours of my first contraction, I was fully dilated.

The past couple of days, I've been having really intense bh's in the evenings. Ive had them for ages now, but they've deffo stepped up a level now, enough to make me go ouch. They always fizzle out when I go to bed though. Other than that, I've been feeling queasy which is unlike me, and I lost a good chunk of my plug on Sunday.

Does this sound like slow labour? An I more likely to have a long latent phase considering I did last time? Any advice or experiences?

Thanks ladies :kiss:


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey kayleigh,

I wish i could help but don't know anything about a slow labour or signs of it. have you spoken to your midwife at all??


----------



## MissyBlaze

Not sure Kayleigh, sounds promising though! That's what i've been having so i hope mine goes like yours! I'd give your MW a call if you can. Every labour is differnet though so it's hard to say. 

Gals, i'd like to point out that my post was really rubbish then becyase i posted it and when it appeared there were like 100 million posts above it which i hadn't seen! How do you chat so flippin fast.


----------



## littleANDlost

missy the worst thing is when you go off to make a cup of tea and get something to eat and come back and you've missed two whole pages lol.


----------



## waula

Kayleigh - no idea, first timer here but sounds good - we're symptom spotting a lot in here!! I'd give your MW a call though... x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Exactly!! You lot are geeks (I'm not, i'm cool!)


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I'm seeing her on Thursday, I haven't got a contact number for her, only the delivery suite so I don't really wanna bother them until I need to. I hate the not knowing!


----------



## mitchnorm

Is anyone else on here.actually doing anything today????:haha:

I am knackered already....waiting for hubby to come home...hoping he stops at starbucks for a coffee for me yummmmmmm. I have done a few things today and when he gets back i will head out to asda/morrisons for foil trays etc

My changing bag is actually quite big...i thought boots one was too small but this is vast. Guess it will be great for holding everything:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha:

im coming on here WHILST doing work and typing about epilespy and i just typed out ''if the drop labour (meant to be seizure) is out of character, call 999 and have all information ready for the midwife (paramedic) who will need to know about timings...'' :rofl:

good job i re-read it!!!

Kayleigh - i can only repeat what others have said.... sounds promising and give ur MW call... good luck hunni :hugs:

i feel like im the only one with NOOOOO signs at all. Ive nothing going on. Nudda. I dont even know how engaged baby is (if at all), if im dialted at all - if im effaced (??)... and its not things i can research :rofl: GAAHHHH.


----------



## waula

Mitch - which changing bag have you got??


----------



## MissyBlaze

I wouldn't worry about bothering them Kayleigh, that's what they're there for! 

Ha ft, that is hilarious! Ha. 

Mitch, i'm doing LOADS. On the sofa with my duvet. I did just have a shower though... might make something to eat later...


----------



## littleANDlost

kayleigh - if you didn't want to call the labour ward could you not call your doctors to see if they have a number for the midwife or something like a midwife's office at the hospital? i have a number where you just go through to there offices and can speak to a midwife for advise?

EDIT - mitch i have been in bed all day lol. i had a busy day yesterday though, was up the hospital for the scan and we did a huge food shop in the evening. Got lots of frozen stuff and easy hassle free stuff/. Though if i'm still 3 weeks away from giving birth will probably have to go get more by then.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft -no signs over here:cry:

Waula - cant do a link from tablet but i got it on amazon.....babymoov baby fly....google it or.amazon search. Its chocolate brown, cream and lime green. Kymied posted it up and i loved it....£44 so not bad i thought


----------



## littleANDlost

Mitch i have the red spotty one of that and love it!!!!!!


----------



## waula

Oooh love it Mitch! Very nice...and yes looks sizeable!!!! No signs here FT - braxton hicks but that's it...

right...off to make the lasagne and pie... xx


----------



## MsCrow

mitchnorm said:


> Is anyone else on here.actually doing anything today????:haha:

Yes actually! 

I'm amending my thesis, in particular I'm critically reflecting on Scannell's tendency towards universality and the nation-state despite the lack of applicability of a 'for everyone' approach to a fragmenting, transnational radio sector.

If you must know.

:dohh:

In between, I'm skiving off and reading posts about twiddled nipples.


----------



## waula

Urgh MsC - hats off too you and be thankful for the entertaining posts!!!! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

I dont know... mitch does half a days cleaning and then questions all of us and our committment to doing things :winkwink:

im so glad i cleaned the whole house last week but totally got to ''refresh'' it all on friday... what a way to spend my first day of mat leave :dohh:

Im jealous of everyone getting labour signs as really wanted digs to suprise me this weekend whilst parents are about :rofl: FAT CHANCE.


----------



## emera35

Kayleigh wish i could help a bit more. I was in slow labour last time too, and didn't know it at the time. Thing is its impossible to say how this labour will go for any of us, because its not necessarily going to compare to last time :shrug: I've been symptom spotting like mad, but have forced myself to stop as it was driving me nuts! :haha: I'm sure i'll know when i'm in full on labour, thats going to have to do i guess!

If you really want some non-urgent advice then i'd call delivery suite and see if they have a contact for your MWs ;)


----------



## littleANDlost

I'd start nipple twiddling if i was you FT!

they bloody hurt afterwards though.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft - i.have to leave the cleaners something to do on friday....i pay them good money :haha:

Ooooh glad you like the bag....its a fair size but my thinking is that i love big handbags so will have to ditch those for a while and move personal items into changing bag or a small shoulder bag


----------



## MissyBlaze

MSC - I should really be starting my dissertation but i've still not decided on a subject... annoying. Any suggestions gals? Anything midwifery related...


----------



## emera35

Mitch, i'm not doing anything today! Unless you count having been to playgroup, cooked 2 meals, popped to the shops, cleaned round the house and thinking about baking a cake and making a big pot of chilli to freeze? Thats not really doing anything, just a standard day ;)

Oh and bouncing on my ball trying to make this damned child get born before she gouges her way out with her extra long evil fingernails of doom!!! (yes ouch, i don't know if that's what she's doing, but it feels like it!)


----------



## littleANDlost

i'm speaking to my friend on facebook about her delivery of her twin girls, she had them naturally and was only in labour for 5 hours!! she also only had to push once as second little girl followed down enough for midwife to pull her out! I'm really hoping i have it easy! I hope we all do!!!!


----------



## emera35

Missy, can you do a title like "How babbers is bornded?" :D


----------



## littleANDlost

missy how about something about breech babies and having them naturally compared to a section??


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha ha ha ha Emera! That sounds a bit too medical for me. Maybe I'll do "How's I makes ladies feels happy when they has a babber"


----------



## firsttimer1

littleANDlost said:


> I'd start nipple twiddling if i was you FT!
> 
> they bloody hurt afterwards though.

i really want to.... every now and again i consider it.... but nope. i cant take that final leap LOL... im not even sure HOW to do it so its effective...as i assume there is probably some ''correct method'' :haha:

emera.... wanna explain??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

littleANDlost said:


> missy how about something about breech babies and having them naturally compared to a section??

I think that would make me cross... it's a very good idea though and something i'm quite passionate about

Some ideas i had were...

- Women using Dopplers (sorry to those of you that do) and how they can cause issues

- Third stage and how we get consent

- Something about haemorrhages


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha Emera! That sounds a bit too medical for me. Maybe I'll do "How's I makes ladies feels happy when they has a babber"

:haha:

What about "The importance of an online peer support network during pregnancy" ? 

Group :hugs:

:hugs2:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> littleANDlost said:
> 
> 
> I'd start nipple twiddling if i was you FT!
> 
> they bloody hurt afterwards though.
> 
> i really want to.... every now and again i consider it.... but nope. i cant take that final leap LOL... im not even sure HOW to do it so its effective...as i assume there is probably some ''correct method'' :haha:
> 
> emera.... wanna explain??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

I've been kind of tweaking/rolling them between me fingers a bit...


----------



## emera35

FT, maybe you can just flick them with elastic bands, that way you won't actually have to touch them! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - maybe you should do something on benefits of delayed cord clamping... seen as the NHS seem pretty behind on suggesting that?!


----------



## littleANDlost

FT i had no idea what i was doing, i read somewhere about using your palm in a circular motion, but that did nothing so i kinda just played a bit hahahahaha sounds so wrong.


----------



## lozza1uk

I've been fairly productive, but I am on maternity leave so supposed to be resting up!!

I've bought those large maternity pads to put under the sheets (thanks for the link from Boots MsCrow I think:thumbup:), another pack of maternity pads (so i've now got 3 packs), a couple of bottles of water for the hospital bag and a large bag of pic n mix!!:munch:

I also tried to get measured for nursing bras but i've decided to go back in when my milk comes in. I'm normally a 32DD, measured yesterday in one store as 38D and today as 34 or 36 E-H depending on brand:shhh: There's a bit of guesswork involved though as to eventual size so decided not to bother. I'm sure I can find 5 minutes in the couple of days after the baby arrives to run up the road!

After walking round town for 90 minutes my back's aching so off to perch on ball and do some hip rotations while watching TV!

FT - no labour signs at all here either so you're not alone (however i'm glad I don't have any yet!)


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> missy - maybe you should do something on benefits of delayed cord clamping... seen as the NHS seem pretty behind on suggesting that?!

Yup yup yup that would be an amazing one. I love that. However, last year my very good friend did that as hers and she is AMAZING and got something like 94% and it's been properly published and everything. So i'm scared to write anything which would be compared to her!


----------



## kkl12

Morning! Less than 20 days for me today!

Carseats- We need to get ours in the car this week. We also must get it inspected and certified by either the fire or police department to ensure that it's installed correctly or they won't let us leave the hospital with the baby...:saywhat: good thing someone told us or I would have never known.

baby toys: I want to get these wrist rattles because they are high contrast https://www.amazon.com/Lamaze-High-Contrast-Wrist-Rattles/dp/B004BSFC46/ref=sr_1_11?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1330435632&sr=1-11
I got a few black/white baby toys for my shower but they are all hard plastic.

FT- yes, I wish the sickness was a labor sign also, but I think it's just a sign our LO's are out of room. And I also refuse to buy any more maternity things, but the bigger bump has definitely restricted my wardrobe even more than it was.

L&L- Happy 39 weeks!:happydance:
Mitch and Cupcake- Happy 38 weeks!:happydance:

I cleaned the house with the help of DH this past weekend because we were having company but the bedrooms still need work. So that's what I'll be working on today
Also I'm not sure they really do delayed cord clamping here, but it sounds like a good thing. Does anyone know? :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy, how about "the effect of licking signposts as a method for inducing labour?"


----------



## MissyBlaze

KK it's DEFO a good thing. My friends dissertation examined the effects on babies of early cord clamping. It is so interesting. I actually might ask to read it.


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmm maybe dopplers is a good one then, as you can present all the good things about dopplers VS all the bad things giving a well rounded argument?

my masters dissertation was on 'Children and gender specific play'... i read it back now and think ''was i REALLY once this intelligent''? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> Missy, how about "the effect of licking signposts as a method for inducing labour?"

this could be a good one missy. You could test the effects of clean sign posts VS those with mildew..... RashyMildew will of course be the product tester as she cant get enough of the yummy mildew. :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha i thought the same when I read my old one back! That sounds like an interestting subject... what did you conclude? That girls should ONLY play with pink dolls?

The doppler one was interesting but although i'm sure there will be soon there isn't ANY research out about it. So i'd have to do a research proposal, which is hard. Ha ha


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha ha, maybe comparing licking them in hot weather compared to cold weather where your tongue gets stuck!


----------



## mitchnorm

Blimey your dissertations make mine sound dull as.....Investigation into the presence of nitric oxide as a neurotransmitter in the leech, Hirudi Medicinalis. Yes i got leeches drunk, cut em up and extracted their nervous cords :haha:. Got published and offered a PhD...mmmm i think not...enough invertebrate mutilation for me


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mitch that is amazing but I would defo puke, invertebrates make me feel so sick. Took me ages to do the biology part of my access course before uni because the worm section made me so sad.


----------



## emera35

Hahaha, my dissertation sounds hysterical in comparison to you lot!!

"An analysis of gender representation in the Slasher Horror genre from 1970 to the present day"

:rofl: I wanted to change the world man!! :lol:


----------



## mitchnorm

Missy - it took a bit of getting used to....especially if you cut into.one that had just been fed:nope:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i did my dissertation on the legal status of fathers in a child's life, i cant remember what the actual title was now. i did quite a lot on the legal role of the male in IVF and artifical insemination arrangements especially in relation to lesbian parenting.

was very interesting!

no ideas for your though missy


----------



## firsttimer1

missy, i have NO idea what i concluded!!! :rofl: But it is in 'Psychologies May 2009' (i think) :rofl: i will have to find out what i concuded some time :) My degree one was on 'Pervasive developmental disorder - not otherwise specified PDD-NOS'... much more exciting! :rofl:

mitch - i have a phobia of slugs snails and leech... so the thought of your dissertation just made my tummy try to evict digger....... perhaps you should tell me more :winkwink:

urghhhh you lot are distracting me from my hard work ( :rofl: ) perhaps i will just call it a day and do a long day tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

well i never made it to uni so will steal my OH's so i can join in a say he did his on 'The development of Co-amplification at lowered denaturation temperature PCR (COLD-PCR) in a longitudinal study of NS3 drug resistant treatment naïve Hepatitis C virus genotype 1a infected patients.' 

I hope LO gets his brains!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh god mitch, that is rank! 

Emera, my first one was "Provocation vs preservation: an investigation into the laws surrounding murder" It was basically saying that as a battered woman you can't legally kill your husband but as a battering bloke you can get away with killing her (because she's annoying). I also wanted to change the world!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i dont even understand your OH title L&L!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Urrrgh i still have that same bloody headache...must mention to mw tomorrow...hope bp isnt rising:wacko:. Trying to.drink loads of fluids so dont think.its dehydration :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

littleANDlost said:


> well i never made it to uni so will steal my OH's so i can join in a say he did his on 'The development of Co-amplification at lowered denaturation temperature PCR (COLD-PCR) in a longitudinal study of NS3 drug resistant treatment naïve Hepatitis C virus genotype 1a infected patients.'
> 
> I hope LO gets his brains!!!!

:saywhat: :rofl:

you dont wanna do one L&L; dissertations suck ASS!

why are we all talking dissertations instead of food??? whats happened to us all? is it a full moon or something freaky tonight?? LOL

oh - off topic - did your MWs all tell you about the babys ability to walk within the first 15 hours of their life? I cant remember exactly but something about getting them to moon walk - as they lose the ability after their first 15 hours.... will look it up... apparently its pretty funny and all good parents would capture it on camera :winkwink:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh it's REALLY cute FT, and they also can copy your facial expressions. They're amazing.


----------



## emera35

Missy, sounds a bit more world changing than watching loads of low budget horror movies :haha:

Glad i didn't have to write a dissertation for my Catering degree! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Newborns are proper amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - i found it ''newborn walk reflex'' Apparently it can last for first few weeks according to this vid, but for some reason my MW said its gone after merely hours :shrug:

anyway im defo gonna film digs doing it before they lose the ability... its soooo cute... and hilarious :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJIcKkxx7wg


----------



## littleANDlost

cupcake - i'm reading his now as it's still saved on here, and i understand about every 8th word. 

it was something to do with Hepatitis C and he had to get lots of permission and funding from his uni to actually do it as he was trying to prove something about it that had never been tested. I did know at the time (i really didn't). He also got the highest mark for it out of all the science degree dissertations that year

he hates his job right now as it's to simple for him but he;s waiting for the right PHD to come up. the last one he went for was at Cambridge and he got down to the final 3 for it but it was offered to someone else which i think has stopped him applying for any more :(. i think that he even got an interview at Cambridge was huge! It got offered to someone who actually went to uni there to do there degree. 

I'm a bit like a proud mum with him sometimes lol.

EDIT - FT thats so cute!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha ha FT, that is BRILL. Please remind me to film that too. They're like magic. 

I dunno Emera, I'm a fan of the low budget horror. 

Mitch you made me feel SO sick and then that, in turn gave me a mega contraction. Ow


----------



## littleANDlost

argh! my boobs are leaking again. i better go into labour tonight after all this!


----------



## mitchnorm

Obviously talk of freshly fed leeches brings on contractions / baby eviction reflexes...watch this space:haha:...could be a dissertation in there for you missy:happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

PUKE! Imagine if I give borth tonight, I will dfo call my baby Leechy.


----------



## emera35

MissyBlaze said:


> I dunno Emera, I'm a fan of the low budget horror.


Me too! But not all this new crap! I like it oldschool!!


----------



## littleANDlost

if we go into labour now and labour lasts more than 10 hours we will have leap year babies!!!


----------



## emera35

Ok, all bouncing on my ball has done is make me need a poo...... :blush:


----------



## MissyBlaze

emera35 said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> I dunno Emera, I'm a fan of the low budget horror.
> 
> 
> Me too! But not all this new crap! I like it oldschool!!Click to expand...

Agreed, I went to watch Fright night a while ago. Not good... but kind of funny. I'm a screamer though, people always laugh at me in the cinema. When i watched 6th sense, the first time a ghost appears I shouted "SHIT" at the top of my lungs. Was really embarrassing.


----------



## mitchnorm

Dont want a leap year baby :cry:

Emera - bouncing makes me want a poo too......i am soooo regular these days...i think its re-regulating itself after several months of blockage:haha:.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - if you DO go into labour tonight i can guarantee i will overcome my shyness at N.Stim pretty quickly :rofl:

erm...seen as emera has mentioned it...im going to ask.... are you all finding that you have a 'clear out' EVERY day now, more than once sometimes?
*
edit to add:* so mitch you are then!!! :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

littleandlost said:


> if we go into labour now and labour lasts more than 10 hours we will have leap year babies!!!

gulp!


----------



## waula

ok lads - enough intelligent chat...now back to food... i'm frying lardons with oregano for the lasagne and its smelling AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :munch:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> L&L - if you DO go into labour tonight i can guarantee i will overcome my shyness at N.Stim pretty quickly :rofl:
> 
> erm...seen as emera has mentioned it...im going to ask.... are you all finding that you have a 'clear out' EVERY day now, more than once sometimes?

Constantly! Pretty much everytime I wee!


----------



## MissyBlaze

waula said:


> ok lads - enough intelligent chat...now back to food... i'm frying lardons with oregano for the lasagne and its smelling AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :munch:

Chuck some garlic in there and it will be even better. mmmmm bacon


----------



## littleANDlost

FT i have definitely had loser bowels this last week or so. but every 3rd day or so i don't go again, not sure what it all means really


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - hahahaha i love how your post appeared at the same time that we moved onto toilet movement :rofl:

but seriously - food wise - ive never put lardons in a lasagne..... MMMMmmmm. I sometimes do a chicken and bacon lasagne though. Yum.

Ive got freezer food tonight though :cry: But on a good note, DH is bringing me home a cold can of diet coke :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh i could just go a bacon sarnie with brown sauce.....yum yum. 

Oooh think hubbys back :happydance:....will make us one i think


----------



## waula

:drool: the garlic has just gone in!!!!! OMG. :drool:

and...with regards to clear out...i'm VERY variable from nothing for 2-3 days to 4-5 times per day!!!! I'm back on the dried apricots again :blush:


----------



## littleANDlost

ok laddies i am going to go for a nap,well not really go anywhere as I'm still in bed anyway. (opps) but shall speak to you soon


----------



## waula

FT - chicken and bacon lasagne?????? Love the sound of that....


----------



## firsttimer1

Yup my sister makes me make it whenever she stays - she loves it. Just a bit different to usual mince ;)

wish my diet coke was here now :( and ive no yummy food in the house :( Its depressing me.... :( 

I love the smell of bacon. I was vegetarian for about 5 years and the only thing i really missed was bacon..... yum.


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Wow this thread moves fast!!

Thanks for all your advice. Think I will see what happens to tonight and call labour ward if I need to. I'm currently sprawled out on the sofa where I've been for the past 3 hours, trying to convince LO to snuggle up with me so I can nap. Soooo not happening though!


----------



## lozza1uk

Ah good, i'm just too late to have to confess what my dissertation was on.

Bowel clearouts - yes, so nice not to be constipated although I was last week for a couple of days. Walking definitely helps bring on a clear out!

Just discovered the themes and pictures you can have on skype during a call. Cue future hours of hilarious skype calls with false moustaches drawn on the baby, or baby dressed as a viking! It's the little things. 

I might put the rest of the afternoon to good use and practice assembling the travel system again. Yesterday the girl who brought her baby to Costa admitted she had no idea how to put hers up or down so was a bit restricted about what she could do!


----------



## firsttimer1

kayleigh - finnley is adorable... hope he takes a nap soon :winkwink:

Lozza- was it a funny topic? Im intrigued LOL


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Ah thanks FT :) he is adorable, but such a handful! He wants to be on the move 24/7 atm


----------



## emera35

Kayleigh, know exactly how you feel! :hugs: Hope everything goes well for you over night, and that you can convince little man to take a nap! ;)


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> kayleigh - finnley is adorable... hope he takes a nap soon :winkwink:
> 
> Lozza- was it a funny topic? Im intrigued LOL

"Factors impacting sperm length in males":spermy:

And yes, that meant collecting samples from "friends":blush::rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza -:rofl: :rofl: im so glad i asked :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## waula

LOZZA????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha!!!!!!!! I hope they collected their own samples and donated them rather than you collecting them though :blush: :haha:


----------



## emera35

Oh, yeah, I have now decided I know what to do about being blocked up now - TMI, but what's new?- I can still go, but its been very,... Firm and a bit hurty. All the ball bouncing seems to have helped though. Just had a pain free toilet session, excellent! :) sorry, feel happy, so just had to share that! :haha:

Hmm, chicken and bacon lasagne, nope sorry :nope: put I in a pie and you've got me though! Lasagne was one of the first things I learnt to make (right after pizza dough) when I did my training in Italy, and so I'm a purist about it, and most Italian food actually! I seem to have 2 aubergines in the fridge, no idea where they have come from, I can only assume they were in my veg box delivery and Roh put them in there before I noticed? :shrug: anyway Moussake tonight I think! :) yummy!


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - ha, yes don't worry. Although (un)surprisingly I did get the odd request for help...which were politely turned down!


----------



## firsttimer1

haha aubergine is a labour inducer apparently.... so maybe my dream about you giving birth tomo WILL come true!!! :)

In terms of food, im defo not a purist. I like to try new things otherwise i get BORRRRED. Besides - think of it as 'chicken and bacon pasta square' and then its not breaking any ''rules'' :haha: Im actually ''off'' lasagne at the moment as ive had it so much at friends houses recently. Soemtimes i need a break and then i like things again :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

FT I'm not a purist about everything food wise! I've had so much bad italian food though that I get a bit funny about I these days :haha: I do make a good lentil lasagne, which strictly speaking is not the way its done. Its a cheap dish to cook for lots of people though and I'm cheap, so it fits the bill! :haha:

I feel weird....


----------



## emera35

Also, that's now 3 people who have dreamt about me having a baby tomorrow, its getting freaky! :shock:


----------



## waula

how do you feel weird??? oooh emera...no pressure but my moneys on you!!!! shhh don't tell crowned!!!!

love the idea of learning italian cooking from italians in italy!!!!!! lucky lady...and i'm a bit the same about lasagne...no one quite makes it like me :blush: not that mine is anything special but i like it!!! 

my favourite way to deal with aubergines is currying them!!! yum!!! :munch:

right well had no call from midwife (surprise surprise) so assuming they dont want me in for a scan so i'm going to head out on a massive dog walk. this baby is going to have NO excuses to not get bloody engaged!!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OK, finall caught up after having this site on since 8am (now 10:15am)! lol

Loo - Bladder size - I'm the same - go right before bed and still get up 1 -2 times each night, even if I stop having anything to drink over an hour before bed.

Skadi - Yay for bringing Kiera home on the weekend, sounds like she is doing so well!

Car Seat - I've been hounding DH for weeks to get it in the car, so it's ready. He finally did it this morning! Whoo.

Hospital Bag - I still haven't packed mine yet :blush: I have a list of everything I want to put in the bag, just haven't done it yet.

FT - Newborn walk - thats amazing, I want to try that out with my LO.

Clear out - I'm similar to you ladies, seems I go once or twice a day now for a few days in a row, then I miss a day. Mine are also very hard too, painful sometimes. Does anyone have any hemorrhoids? I think I have some but am not sure.

So I almost had a heart attack about an hour ago... I thought my water had broke!!! I'm at work and I stood up from my desk to go do something and I felt a slight gush and then another one. So I quickly went to the washroom and discovered it was just a very crazy amount of swamp crotch!! Luckily it didnt go through to my jeans but it is definately more than I am used to.


----------



## firsttimer1

and you feel weird :dance:

OMG OMG OMG this is soooooooooooo gonna happen soon..... :happydance: erm..... have you had todays RLT? if not have some now to prepare - maybe more than one cup LOL. and dont eat your aubergine dinner too late.... 

:happydance: 

im SLIGHTLY excited :) :) :)

oooo and and missy is having her MW appt as we talk.... she has been having a lot of aches etc so im hoping baby spike is locked and loaded :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - yup ive had excess swamp C too - gross. 

i always imagine my waters will come out like a waterfall though so ive not had any scares yet heehee x


----------



## waula

oooh just heard from one of our NCT ladies - she was due last thursday and lost her plug yesterday!!! :happydance: i like some baby action...


----------



## emera35

FT/Waula, yeah I feel weird, not sure how to explain it, but weird! :shrug: like extra super calm, its quite nice :) also feeling really energetic :)

FT I had one cup of RLT so far, I'll have another with dinner. Remember I'm the one with the pure leaf though, no mixed tea for me! I had a big srong cup earlier :thumbup:

Roh is cracking me up, he's shuffling around wearing my slippers, he looks like a teeny little old man :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i forgot to tell you about the crazy dream that hubby had last night (he never remembers his dreams either)

apparently i was in the bath and the baby's head popped out so he pushed it back in whilst he looked for the midwifes phone number

he couldnt find the number so he took me to hospital but wouldnt drop me off and then he couldnt find anywhere to park!

there was more to it but i can't remember the rest. freaky about him pushing the babies head back in. i told him he obviously has anxiety issues about the labour!!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

You will know when it's your waters :haha: mine just kept coming and coming for a full 20 hours before my contractions started. It gushes everytime baby moves and you will soak a pad every 30 mins to an hr :lol: niiiice!

Swamp crotch is a new one on me though :haha:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

emera35 said:


> FT/Waula, yeah I feel weird, not sure how to explain it, but weird! :shrug: like extra super calm, its quite nice :) also feeling really energetic :)
> 
> FT I had one cup of RLT so far, I'll have another with dinner. Remember I'm the one with the pure leaf though, no mixed tea for me! I had a big srong cup earlier :thumbup:
> 
> Roh is cracking me up, he's shuffling around wearing my slippers, he looks like a teeny little old man :rofl:

This is kinda how I feel today, kinda like the calm before the storm :shrug: I have zero energy today though. I bet I'll be sat here this time next week :haha: either way I should have my baby in 2 weeks time though :)


----------



## emera35

Cupcake :haha: mad dream! :)

Oh FT I meant to say, when my waters went at the start of my labour it was very obvious! I actually heard and felt a pop and then it was like someone chucked a glass of water across the bed! Apparently its pretty unusual for that to happen though, only about 10% of womens waters break before labour starts and a slow leak is more common that a pop. :shrug:


----------



## waula

yes...welcome to march mummies and our incredible nice terms for things...swamp crotch is one of my favourites!!!!!!!! surf boards is another...(maternity pads)

maybe all this serenity is your body getting calm and prepped emera...sorry, i know you're trying not to symptom spot...but we can on your behalf right???!!!!! xx


----------



## emera35

Haha, Waula, go nuts! I'll have this baby eventually so it keeps us busy whilst waiting, right? ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - preggo dreams are sooo weird and i love that our OHs getting them too :haha:

The best dream i had was when digs 'got out' and was being naughty and we were all shouting ''get back in there digs... NOW!!'' pointing at my do-da :rofl:

emera / kayleigh - yer ive heard some people literally ''gush'' when they break... whereas others trickle :haha: either way... not very glamorous! and it will SOOOOO happen when im out and about if its going to happen at all :rofl:

yup i totally agree waula, emera is all serene cos she is having her baby tomorrow..... :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hubbys home....but didnt get my bacon sarnie :cry:...he wanted kfc instead:happydance:....persuaded him that McDs was a better option....weird as i usually prefer kfc. Anyway went to drive thro, just stuffed my face and hubby has sent me to bed:haha:. Felt really spaced out in car, a little weird out of body experience...trouble stringing a sentence together...very strange. 

Anyway curled up under duvet relaxing now....still feeling a bit weird:wacko:

Foil trays can wait til tomorrow...theres other stuff i need and it will give me chance to write a list.....i am no good shopping without one these days....i come back with nothing:shrug:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Ft- mine went in bed :haha: was not prepared for that!

Mitch- soooo jealous right now!!


----------



## firsttimer1

kayleigh - did they stain your mattress? im wondering whether to start putting a mat down or something just in case LOL

mitch - hope ur ok hunni xxx

well ladies.... :cry: ... i was just taking a work call and my hip went on me :cry: hasnt happened in soooo long and i assumed digs had engaged and that had helped. So maybe not. Maybe they just moved position :cry: Im gutted as was getting a bit braver about going out places :(


----------



## kymied

So I'm trying to get stuff ready but I don't want to get my finger wet as it is bandaged, I tried to cut my finger tip off last night. 
Does anyone know if when the cloth diapers/nappies say you should wash them three times before use does that mean wash, dry, wash, dry, wash, dry? Or can I run the wash cycle three times and dry once? Should I machine dry them or air dry them? It's still too cold out here to line dry so I would have to dry them indoors.

Should I run a load of clothes that's not baby's clothes or diapers to remove residue from other detergents and fabric softeners before washing baby's clothes?


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied - ive no idea on cloth nappies hunni but sure someone will. as for getting rid of residue; the stuff you currently use is prob non-bio anyway :shrug: Have a look and check box... if it is then i would just wash baby stuff :shrug:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Whoo spike I'd engaged! Yahoo!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Ft- no they didn't stain it, but I'd get some mats just incase as its a right pain in the arse to clean/dry. Last thing you wanna be doing when your in labour! I got a pack of 3 potty training pads from the baby section in poundland. They're just like the inco pads they use on the beds in hospital so figured they'll be good enough if my waters do go in bed again!


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - more details then THAT please :rofl:

kayleigh - thanks for the mat tip!! x


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy - woop!!

Kym - no idea, I thought about buying separate washing powder then figured I'll be holding the baby against my clothes washed in normal non-bio so what's the point! Am just using what I use for our clothes now. 

Right, ready for an evening discussing pregnancy supplements. Hope they supply some snacks (when I've done others there have been crisps) although I'm feeling a bit sick from finishing off the large pic m mix! See you later loo and mscrow! X


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya lads :thumbup:

Just a quickie to pop on and say ta very much for the birthday wishes :hugs: 

Having a lovely day - bit of shopping/ coffee and muffin with mate and looking forward to a nice dinner out with hubby later. Also popped into 'The Fallen Angel' cupcake shop whilst I was out and got us a couple of delicious looking cakes for afterwards...I get too full up/ nauseous to eat dessert lately so if I don't fancy one out I won't miss out!! :happydance:

Hope all good with you lovelies...no babies yet I see!!?? 

Loadsa love and catch up more tomorrow xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - enjoy tonight (are loo and crow going too?? - think i missed this. is it that £50 thing?)



> Kym - no idea, I thought about buying separate washing powder then figured I'll be holding the baby against my clothes washed in normal non-bio so what's the point! Am just using what I use for our clothes now.

My MW said that she doesnt get why mothers spend stupid money on ''baby powders'' when as long as washing detergents are non bio they are fine :shrug: Im hoping she is right as i DO find some stuff gimmicky.... and like my mum said.... she used normal non bio for our baby stuff :shrug:

Nicnak - glad ur having a good bday.... enjoy it!!!! :hugs:


----------



## crowned

I think Emera's going to go first, too. I have a mw appointment this afternoon, but not thinking it'll happen for a couple of days yet, maybe longer. 

However....


37 weeks today!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
SO excited to have managed to keep this baby in to full term, AND it's my last newfruiting!! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## emera35

Cloth nappies- yes that's wash + dry 3 times. Use any non-bio but unperfumed is better if you have it. Use 1/2 the recommended dose of powder, and give them an extra rinse and spin each wash. You can use white vinegar in the softener compartment ( like 1 tablespoon per wash or so) to soften them and help strip the soap out. They can be line or machine dried, unless their label says not to. Some with plastic covers etc don't last as long f you tumble dry. I like to finish them in the dryer at least as it makes them softer. Kymied, your machine should be fine, I'd just run a empty hot wash with a descaler or with white vinegar once a month or so to clean the machine out. It makes them break down less doing that anyway ;). Hope that helps :)


----------



## emera35

PS. Just had a "proper" clear-out! :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

EMERA - get ready... you are soooooo going into labour tonight.

who is having roh tomorrow :winkwink: hope ur prepared!!! :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

You guys just make me gigglesoo much. Loz I honestly thought you'd done your diss on bowel clear outs. I'm not sure your real subject is much better! What was your degree in? 

Oh is coming home early so spike can come out tonight if it wants. Yay!


----------



## waula

Phew... i'm back from the walk...(sorry FT about your hip - mention it again to the Dr tomorrow wont you xx) and me and the dogs are knackered!!!! Also very good at encouraging a clear out it would seem (yes, there was more panicked waddling on the way back and this time i was very much in the public eye!!! :blush:)

Missy - er hello...maybe some more details on Spike's whereabouts please?!!! :thumbup:

Nik - happy birthday hun - enjoy your meal out tonight...

xxx


----------



## loolindley

Just woke from my nap to find a gentle bag packing reminder from MsCrow. She says I have no excuse......but you'd be surprised!!! In fact my list of excuses is currently longer than my list of things to go into the bag! :haha: BESIDES, I've decided that I _either_ want the baby to come by this weekend OR to wait until I am 41+ weeks....so technically I could have plenty of time!!!! :rofl:

RE - BOUNCING - I did an hour and a half bouncing last night, and think the baby has definitely started to engage this morning. Hours and hours of sharp foof pains which my midwife said SHE (yep, she?????) is obviously getting her head nice and snug down. Huzzah! :happydance:

L&L - I'm impressed with your nipple stimulation dedication!!!! I gave mine a quick twiddle earlier, and got no immediate results, so forgot about it!! :haha:

Emera - Bouncing makes me want to poo too, which can be really handy, as I am still not regular!!!

FT - No, its that £90 thing!!!!!!! :haha: It's going to be paying for my tyre that blew on Saturday though!!! :cry:

So in an hour I will be meeting 2 of the March Mamas for the first time, and I STINK of garlic! I had garlic in my burgers at lunch, and just snacked on some houmous and carrots. Yummy!!!! Best go and scrub my peggies. Speak to you later folks!


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - more details please!!! HOW engaged is spike? fully??? 

waula - i will mention it, but im prob gonna get told off as the consultant said two weeks to make sure i get a referal for it.... but it stopped... so i didnt :blush:

ooo im so excited some of you are meeting :hugs: but its also just something else to be jealous about :cry: mind you, i think i wanna lose some of this weight and get rid of my dodgy hip before i meet any of you :haha: plus by then u might have forgot all my dodgy Q's!!! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy - my degree was in zoology! One of my tutors had done a study in butterfly sperm length randomly, so this was on the list of options! 

Loo - I had hummus for lunch and mscrow had a large portion of beans, so let's hope there are some windows!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I don't know how engaged but she did say it was well down. So that's good! Everything else seemed good. I'm excited now. X


----------



## waula

Good news Missy...how long is your OH at home for now??? x


----------



## firsttimer1

yay missy :dance: your the total opposite of me as i would be like ''but hooowwwwww engaged'' like an annoying kid :haha: 

My appt is at 8:30am - im trying not to get my hopes up that digs is engaged now that the hip pain is back. :dohh:

emera - you had that :baby: yet? :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I actually think he's hone until Tuesday when he goes to stoke. And he might not even do that this week, his friend told me she had set up a meeting with the royal Shakespeare company for him for next week and he turned it down. Cute. 

Zoology is an exciting degree! Aren't we all geniuses? X


----------



## emera35

FT yeah I did I just coughed and she fell out, let me mop the floor and I'll give you details! :rofl:

Joking aside, I'm staring to believe your hype here. Just managed a teeny portion of moussaka but not feeling like eating. It was nice though :)


----------



## firsttimer1

told you, get prepared!!! Im psychic :)

im cooking stupid freezer pizza, chips and peas cos DH is in a rush to get a meeting tonight :(

im seriously out of tops which actually fit to slouch about in too :cry: in fact i better make sure i have a top which covers my whole tummy for when we go into labour... i dont want the MWs thinking im a chav :rofl: yer yer i know - should be last thing on my mind :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Don't worry ft. They are well used to chavs there. Ha!


----------



## Glowstar

WTF! I actually go away from the laptop to be productive and you lot write 30 pages about nips and poo :rofl:

Waula - I said before your baby will be over 9lbs...can just tell by your bump it's a big 'un :winkwink: You might not have long left as they induced my neighbour bang on her due date as she was measuring big too (9lb 9oz). 

I have read all the pages back and can't really remember what anyone said now...a lot of talk about bra's, dissertations, Emera being ignored on the bus :growlmad:, nipple stimulation, bouncing on the ball making you need a poo and now back to food again :haha:

I've cleaned all the downstairs windows today, been to McDonalds :blush: and than to Asda for more cleaning supplies for tomorrow! Oh and Avocado's because I am eating 2 a day :shock:


----------



## newfielady

I'm very, very far behind. Wanted to pop in so you know I was still holding in. :haha: My brother popped out for the weekend so I feel behind. :dohh: Feeling a bit crampy today ladies. Kinda the way I would feel when coming on my period. If it get's any worse I'm going to got he hospital to see if I'm actually having contraction. It's kinda confusing, I always figured you would _know_ when you're having contractions. :shrug:
How are all you lovely March Mommas?


----------



## Widger

Woweeeee you girls are getting so so chatty now

Skadi - fab news that your baby girl will finally be coming home. What a lovely weekend you have in store.

Emera.... So you have plenty of signs for a 29th Feb baby then? Or maybe tonight :yipee:

So exciting that things are happening. I'm defo getting lots of twinges etc. But this happened for weeks begore I had daniel last time, imcluding a "proper" clearout. This time I'm nervous that things could happen quickly. Best get my legs waxed I think :haha:

I've been nesting big time again!! I'm pooped. I think last time I didn't really do that much but boy, im in overdrive. Just want this house sorted as think this baby is coming next week. Dont ask me why. Just think. Although I thought that I would have Daniel at 32 weeks and he came at 41 :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Newfie...you will know if they are contractions because not only will you have the crampy feeling your stomach will go tight...and your back might ache at the same time. It's a bit like someone tightening a belt around your waist :winkwink:


----------



## Widger

Newfielady - you will know!!! Period cramps are normal. Just everything getting ready. I remember having strong contractions every 30 mins to start with and thinking ok, when will proper labour kick in.... They certainly did ouch and there was no mistaking it.


----------



## firsttimer1

MissyBlaze said:


> Don't worry ft. They are well used to chavs there. Ha!

:haha: i keep forgetting its in banbury and NOT brackley :rofl: mind you, im pretty sure it could be worse ;)


----------



## newfielady

Glowie- my tummy is going tight, that's what's alarming me more than the crampy feeling. I haven't really been having any cramps before, even with BH it was just that my stomach was gone tight.

Widger- I assumed it would be like "Ouch! Contractions" but I've heard people saying it didn't really hurt that much at first.

For baby detergent, we use the stuff in white bottles. It's either labeled baby, sensitive or hypo-allergenic. :shrug: It's the same price here as the other "sents".


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

maybe emera will be next then? its about time for another baby isn't it?? i want baby pics

or maybe newfie??

as for detergent - we have fairy non-bio powder and conditioner

and as for washing reuseable nappies i thought you were supposed to dry them in between washes. so far i have done 2 washes. i might squeeze in a third whilst on maternity leave otherwise i'll just hope that 2 is enough.


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh symptom spotting over drive:happydance:...i have just woken from a lovely nap....

Great news about spike being engaged wooop...

So i am guessing the order of events....emera (tomorrow or thursday), crowned, missy, waula .....so far.....:happydance:

Hopefully back with usual midwife tomorrow at 9:30am ...not miserable one.....but niceone is always a bit clueless about baby position. Student midwife was much better last time....doubt she'll be there again:nope:

I want my baby now!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

me too mitch.... me too :hugs: My appt is at 8:30am and this baby had BETTER be engaged... even if just 1/5!!! :rofl: or else......


----------



## mitchnorm

I have a horrible feeling that bubs is not engaged at all:cry: naughty baby


----------



## emera35

Ooh yeah exciting loads of you have MW appointments tomorrow! Hope you'll all update!
Well, contractions every 5 minutes over here. Not strong at all, but there is a definite hurty element. Going to have a bath soon and see if it calms it down.


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Ooh yeah exciting loads of you have MW appointments tomorrow! Hope you'll all update!
> Well, contractions every 5 minutes over here. Not strong at all, but there is a definite hurty element. Going to have a bath soon and see if it calms it down.

Oooh dont calm them down so they disappear....get some clary sage in that bath:happydance:...its starting!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - now that my hip pain is back im thinking digs isnt engaged either. we can update tomo xxx

emera - 5 mins apart? how long are they lasting :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

my appointment is not until 9.50am so will update a bit later. i dont think baby has turned so is probably still back to back...

ooh emera, how are you getting on?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Omg emera! How exciting! I'm jealous. X


----------



## mitchnorm

There is nothing stopping me starting with clary sage in my bath eh? Just thought it may help kickstart something.....is it best alone or with another oil?


----------



## waula

Glowie - 9lb 9oz?!!!!!!!!!! :wacko: Bejeez...someone told me that bigger babies are easier to push out. Somehow that doesn't make sense in my head! Not heard from the midwife so assuming they're just going to leave me to it - so i'm going to do everything i can to get this baby out sooner rather than later... walking, bouncing, just had my rlt...come ON!!!!! :baby: I was 9lb 12oz - do you think that bears any relation to my babies weight????! :shrug:

Newfie - how exciting hun - don't you love a bit of symptom spotting :flower: hope it becomes obvious or goes away and leaves you in peace x

Got period cramps now though but they are constant - going to pop in the bath - I'd got used to not having these :cry: also going to have a trim, just in case!!!! :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

so cupcake,mitch and me tomorrow then - busy day of appts :)

emera, yes mitch is right - get the clary in there!!! OMG you wud have a leap year baby right??

Missy have your aches stopped?


----------



## waula

emera - get IN girl!!! woo hoo!!! maybe FT and her dream was right!? :happydance: :thumbup: EXCITING! XX


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - you too??? :happydance:

and when did glowie post..... i will have t backtrack as think i missed it :haha:
*
EDIT TO ADD: 
*
:hi: glow! are you just craving avocados - or are u eating them for a nutritional benefit or something?

waula - im confused... hv u been given an estimated weight of LO?


----------



## waula

FT - yes i've been given an estimated weight...by Glowie!! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Watching total wipeout before my bath :haha: Figured if things keep going through a bath then they might keep it up, if they calm down in the bath I can have a normal evening! ;) might get some oils in the bath but maybe not clary it makes me sleepy! 
Contractions are lasting 40 seconds or so. Not strong though. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

40 seconds is quite long tho if they are every 5 mins right? PAH im so clueless. 

when i finally go into labour i will prob come on here just to check :rofl:


----------



## waula

yes you will FT...as will we all!!! none of this running off to hospital without so much as a cursory glance in here before you go!!!!! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mine are sporadic and not very exciting. I think I'm not babying tonight . Mum has just laughed at me for wanting to watch eastenders and then put Mr bean on. I hate Mr bean.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck to those contracting. i would love a leap day baby but its not going to happen for me... boo


----------



## citymouse

JEEBUS, laddies! :nope:

Chat much? :rofl:

Hi to Kayleigh if she's still in the thick of things. We have a lot of respect for new people who can keep up! :thumbup:

Emera, SOOOOO exciting! Sounds like this really could be the time for you! :hugs: 

Good luck to you, too, Missy! The fact that your DH stayed home with you makes it that much more real, doesn't it? :shock:

And you lads with your cleanouts... I've never had the opposite problem so I wonder if I will recognize a cleanout when it comes. 

I did wake up this morning to some sort of contraction--I'm thinking BH because it went away, but I did think how funny it would be if I ended up having my baby before the rest of you. :rofl: Fate works like that sometimes.

So I don't understand university degrees in the UK... do you do a dissertation for your "first" degree? Here you get a Bachelors, which is 4 years, and then a Masters, which is another 2 years, and a PhD (Doctorate/Doctor of Philosophy) which is another 2 years or something.

I have a BFA (Bachelor of Fine Arts)... I went to film school, so my final project was a film, but mostly by that point my classes were about carrying lights around. :rofl: No, actually, I don't remember. All I know is that it basically got easier as it went along. But I did almost switch to a Geology major at one point... I took classes like Geophysical Fluid Dynamics and wrote papers about the development of the theory of plate tectonics... I really loved Geology, but I had already skipped too many math and science classes to go back and change majors (film was a 4-year program and most are 2-year programs). Oh well! No regrets!

Spent my morning taking my little sister to get her wisdom teeth taken out. Now she's recovering here, snuggling with the dog and all tucked into bed with ice packs on. At the pharmacy, as I was paying for her prescriptions, the pharmacist looked at me and said, "So what's the age difference?" Between my SISTER and my baby! :haha: I said, "She's my sister, so 24 years." 

So happy to know I look old enough to have a 24-year-old daughter. HARRUMPH!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oh dear citymouse! not good to look that old!

i have had 2 separate clients ask if my secretary is my daughter when i have taken her on home visits to clients... she does look young but im only 26!! lol


----------



## Glowstar

Yep Waula if you go to your due date I reckon your baby will be over 9lbs!


----------



## citymouse

Jeez, Cupcake, you're worse off than me. :rofl: I guess we're a couple of old handbags. 

To be fair, the guy who asked was an Orthodox Jewish man and they are all about having kids early and often. 

I should have just said, "Fourteen years, and I have nine in between them!" 

It's just rather shocking because normally people tell me I look younger than my age. :nope:


----------



## waula

rashy and cupcake - how rude!!!! do they not know the danger of hormonal pregnant ladies???!!! :ninja: 

wonder how emera/newfie/crowned are getting on...? :hugs: :baby:

glowie - hows your bump doing?? not seen a bump shot for a while...hint hint...and thats to all you lads - come on and show me your bumpies please!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy - yup degrees, masters and Phds work pretty much as you described over here too :hugs: 
and :haha: at having a 24 yr old daughter :rofl: 

now where is emera........... she better tell us before she goes off to have her :baby: !! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - i will add my week38 bump photo tomorrow soon as i take it after MW appt :)


----------



## newfielady

I'm still here ladies, I was good for a while but I'm starting to feel a bit crampy again. :dohh:. I'm thinking about jumping in the bath and trying for a trim too. :dohh::rofl: I've been taking it easy all evening though, as I'm trying _not_ to progress labor. I don't want a leap year baby, and my mom isn't home yet. :haha:
don't worry too much ladies, everyone thinks my sister is my mother, she's only 13 years older than me. She keeps telling me how young I look. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Hang in there, Newfie! Have you heard at any appointments that Danni is engaged or that you're getting close at all?

This is so insane, that we're about to start having babies one after another. I remember being so excited to be an olive! Now I could fit a whole tree's-worth of olives in my belly.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my ladies!!!!! chatty day??? i dont know if i can read all the way back, bnb is soooo slow i get frustrated and turn it off :wacko:

newfie- i want to go as long as possible too. i know it wont be past the 17th and i would love to make it to then, or as close as possible!

mouse- i started on a 4 year nursing degree that my university did away with in the middle of my courses so i switched to two bachelor of science degrees- one in psychology and one in sociology. finished those both up in 4 years, but had to take 17-19 hours a semester to do it and summer classes every summer. had no kids til the last year and half, so much easier than if i was to do it now. started another 2 years for a master of social work after. funnily enough im a stay at home mom now :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, I'll sum up the morning for you: 

* Emera is contracting every 5 minutes for 40 seconds and is in the bath. Also, people were every rude to her on the bus but she is very zen about it.
* A new lady named Kayleigh popped in for advice... she is probably still scrolling down pages looking for the advice. 
* Everyone had very interesting dissertation topics and Mitch wins for grossest

Spoiler
(she dissected leeches)
* MsCrow wants Loo to pack her bag ASAP
* MrsCupcake and I routinely are mistaken for haggard 50-year-old mothers 
* Everybody seems to be pooping a lot :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK seriously - BnB is slow xxx

OK so hang on a min - i thought getting cramps is perfectly normal at this stage? I get them all the time (and have done for about 3 weeks). A contraction is much more painful right? and ''tighter'' across the tummy...? xxx


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and Missy's Spike is engaged and may be appearing sooner rather than later!


----------



## crowned

I'm here too. Had my mw appointment today, and she said everything is ready to go, and we just need some proper contractions! Come on baby, it's eviction time!! She suggested lots of DTD to help get things started, lol.

Glad to see newfie has posted - I was a bit worried about her absence there. 
Emera, go DTD or tweak those nips or something - we need another baby!! :ROFL:

New niece for me this morning - so exciting!! Makes me really exciting for my own baby to be born :)


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> OK seriously - BnB is slow xxx
> 
> OK so hang on a min - i thought getting cramps is perfectly normal at this stage? I get them all the time (and have done for about 3 weeks). A contraction is much more painful right? and ''tighter'' across the tummy...? xxx

FT, you could be having contractions. Unless I'm seriously misinformed, you can start contracting as early as 30-32 weeks, but it's not significant in terms of baby's arrival until they are close together, cause some discomfort, and... there's a third thing, but I can't think of it.


----------



## emera35

FT I'm not going anywhere to have this baby, remember? I'll be home the whole time! Bath has calmed things down a little but still having contractions. :shrug: Guess its wait and see time again. Going to try and sleep seeing as i've been up since 6am, so better sleep before things get proper hurty!


----------



## Glowstar

LOL @ City being mistaken for her sisters Mother :rofl: Mind you I can't talk because I have no doubt my oldest daughter (16) will end up being tagged as my baby's Mother which will make a Grandma :shock: :rofl:

Anyhoo - for Waula some bump shots.....not much difference really but I def feel heavier this week :shrug:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/3562-1.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmm i dont think my cramps are contractions. Or at least they feel very different from the contractions i had when i miscarried. either way, my cramps are VERY short and no pattern.... so still no excitement for me! BOO! :haha:

emera - oh crap i forgot your having a home birth. well make sure u get as much awesome sleep as possible then... as you HAVE to have this baby tomo to prove im psychic!!!! :)

*edit to add:* gorge bump glow, and i can defo see a difference! x


----------



## Glowstar

FT I get loads of cramps, BH's and weird pains in my Foof...but they aren't contractions...you will know when they are I promise :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Glowie, nice bump! I'm impressed that your tattoo is hanging in there!


----------



## emera35

FT seeing as i'm having some contractions (all be it mild ones) i'll try to describe:

Bump goes all hard and feels like its constricting, then i get sensation low down, like lower back and period cramps, which get progressively stronger and start to squeeze, and then i can feel it at the cervix, like the same cramping and more intense squeezing.

Thats what they feel like to me, and what they felt like in labour last time, they were just stronger than this. This is i guess like the first few contractions i had, right before they got really strong and i couldn't think anymore ;) At the moment i hurts in a strong crampy way, and it definitely hurts round my cervix, but no where near full power.


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i get cramps at the start of labor, of course i get them before too. everyone says you will just know, but honestly the reason i "just knew" with my first two was because i started bleeding with the cramps. i never have the contractions that are in the back or radiate from top to bottom that they talk about online. the only other time i "just knew" was because my water broke. and i didnt have contractions or cramps with him until hours after my water broke, it was even a big gush. the other 2 were induced so thats how i "just knew" lol. 

mouse- :rofl: thanks for the update! :winkwink: i had a clear out yesterday!!!! forgot i could even poop like that :dohh:

yay for possibly new babies!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies - im pretty sure then that mine are just cramps so im defo not getting excited. Im expecting my contractions to feel at least a little like when i had my horrendous MC... so at least im under no allusions about the pain :haha:

emera - hit the sack and get some rest.... your gonna need it later :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

ft- i had a mc with my 1st pregnancy and had horrible cramps and contractions for days before the baby actually came out. if what you had was anything near what i experienced, dont wait for things to hurt that much!!! the starts of my labors are no where near what i felt with my mc. of course it gets worse as things go when you are laboring a full term baby, but the start was not that bad for me


----------



## Widger

So exciting Emera :yipee: 

I'm terrified about going through it all again. Just think the logistics this time are making me stress as need to get parents to come and look after Daniel and they are an hour away. Not too far but as things can progress quicker 2nd time + (well one can hope after 2.5 days of pain :haha:) I only want it to kick off once they arrive.

I remember asking someone whilst having contractions in early stages and they said, you'll know once it kicks off properly and boy did I.

Ouch I'm being booted about tonight and sharp stabbing pains down low. Obv head bobbing in and out or something?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Well it's taken me 1 1/2 hours to read through all of your chat! Lots of interesting subjects! Sounds like we have some very smart ladies on here! Me I'm just a boring old hairdresser lol! Only reason I am is because i wanted to drop out of school because I hated it SO much lol! Anyways.. Its a good job for a stay at home mum as I can make some extra cash on the side if I like! 

Ft- don't stress I have had no sign of going into labor either and the thing is it means nothing really. We could just go into labor at any second regardless of weather or not we have experienced false labor of our babies are engaged.. I know it's disappointing though that other people seem to be making progress and were not BUT from everything I've read it doesn't matter in the slightest! 

Good luck to everyone who is possibly in labor! I really can't wait for more babies to arrive! 

I feel as though I should make a little confession too!! I have my hospital bag pretty much packed but not fully!! Whoops! I have a list and the other stuff needed is not essential.. But ive got enough in it if something happens.. Might get onto it today! Nothing else planned so sounds good!

I'm sure there is plenty I missed but I'm on my phone still so it's too hard!!


----------



## citymouse

Hey, wouldluv! Don't worry, I'll always be behind on hospital packing. :haha: My friend told me that she packed hers before they went to the hospital (and this was after her water had broken). She was like, "It's not like in the movies, where you're rushing around and trying to get there before the baby pops out."

So I figure if I have a good list I'll be okay. I did order my supplies so I'm not worried about that. And I washed the baby's coming-home outfit options.

But the rest of it... meh... it can wait, LOL.


----------



## blessedmomma

i agree mouse! especially for a first birth, you will likely have plenty of time. my last one was about 4 hours, of course it actually only took an hour to dilate to 10 and 3 hours of waiting for my OB to get her butt there so i could push him out. so im not sitting around at home when things start :haha: no way am i birthing this kid at home, or in the car on the way there! out the door and to the hospital asap for me :)

wouldluv- i always wanted to be a cosmetologist! im jealous! my sis used to be one and DH's sis is one now. i always thought it would be so much fun to do hair for a living:flower:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Blessed- I assure you your not missing out! It sounds like it would be fun but it's really not that amazing ha ha! Lots of having to pretend your interested when your not, touching peoples gross hair when you don't want to.. I'm so afraid of bugs and I once had to cut a little girls hair who had nits the size of ants crawling round in her hair! I was nearly crying I was so afraid but your not allowed to refuse as its discrimination!! Also there are a lot of older men who don't believe in using shampoo and there hair stinks and is so oily!! Yuk!! It's foul.. I mean it's not all bad but a lot of grossness ha ha!


----------



## citymouse

I'm always amazed by hairdressers because I'm so completely incompetent at doing my own hair! 

OMG, I feel so awful. My little sister is here recovering from her wisdom teeth surgery and they're making so much noise downstairs. I feel like I should offer to take her to her own apartment, except I don't want her to be on pain meds there and not have anyone to help her switch her ice packs, etc.

But all the noise is so awful! I'm used to it because we've had construction in the neighborhood for about two years... I can tune things out. But poor sister! In pain and also having to hear the banging, thumping, sawing... :(


----------



## crowned

Aww, cmouse, your poor sister. You sound like such a sweet big sister worrying about her like that! Could you take her to her apartment and stay with here there for a little while?


----------



## citymouse

Her apartment is one of those apartments lived in by 4-5 people in their early twenties (and not the Newfie kind of early 20s... the unrepentantly messy kind), with two cats... I think I'd probably keel over. :rofl: 

She's up and about a little, so at least she'll be tired and able to sleep when they do finish, which should be any minute. Of course today of all days they suddenly grew a work ethic and didn't leave at 3:30 pm!


----------



## wouldluvabub

City- hope your sister feels better soon! My older sis had her wisdom teeth out a few weeks back! Not nice! 

Can't even believe how big I am getting! Is anyone else to the point that there really uncomfortable and can not begin to imagine getting any bigger?? I can't even get comfortable laying down anymore! Hopefully I won't go over due!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol wouldluv- my sis said the sane thing. she even said there was really mean women that were never happy with their hair when she was done but they kept coming back to her! i think its much more fun in my head than it probably is in real life :haha:

mouse- i hope your sis heals very quickly! :flower:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Blessed- yes I had plenty of those clients who would complain when I'd finished but theN rebook with me..!! So confusing!! I do have some lovely clients though that make work enjoyable but the bad one probably outway the good lol! 

Ok I need to do something productive!!


----------



## Skadi

I see I have a lot of catching up to do! 

So I'm sleeping over at the hospital right now. I came in today and the nurse asked me if I could stay the night and try to breastfeed her at all her feeds. I guess she keeps going off-colour during bottle feeds for the nurses and they all know she is a natural at BFing so we will see how this goes. I am pretty sure her bottle woes have to do with the nurses forcing it down her rather than letting her go at her own pace. So far so good with this though. The bunk room here is so tiny, I can't imagine I will be able to get to sleep here between BFing but we will see how it goes. I am really hoping they tell me after rounds tomorrow that she can just bunk in with us and be done with it!

My NICU mom friends are pretty much all at the same point as we are too so that is nice. I honestly get so excited when any of the babies I have gotten to know get to go home!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Great news about Keira Skadi!


----------



## emera35

Still here, still having hurty contractions. Still not taken off into full labour though! Its getting a bit much really, its been very hard to sleep! Hope something happens today because days of this will drive me nuts!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning.....

Hope something happens very soon emera x x

Midwife this morning for me and for once several things to ask about....tingly legs and hands, swollen fingers just to.check.out normal, headache for 3 days now....not severe but painful...need bp check for sure. Asking about when they offer a sweep here....confirm baby position. Also.have had alot less movement in last 24 hours so slightly worried about that :-/

9:30 today....will let you know. Feeling a little rough today so hope all is still good x x 

Good luck for other mw appts today x


----------



## emera35

Good luck with the appointment Mitch hope she can answer all your questions ;) hope you feel a bit better later too!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck fellow ladies with appointments this morn (mitch, me and Ft?)

hope the contractions keep going emera!

congrats on your new neice crowned does that mean you are going to have new baby cuddles?

lovely bump photos glow and im also impressed your tattoo looks so good

my poor bump is getting more stretch marks by the day. even hubby looked at me getting dressed this morning with a sad look in his eyes and commented that it was only about a week ago that i didnt have any... . i think he just feels sorry for me. the skin is very tender. luckily he doesnt care and is proud im carrying his baby!

he then said he likes zebras.... :dohh:


----------



## Widger

Oh Emera... I know how you feel. This happened with Daniel and when went to hospital they told me I was only 2cm dilated and sent me home with paracetamol, telling me to sleep - ahem, not easy right? Have you got someone to look after Roh today? 

Mitch - sounds like youve got midwife appointment at best time as headache and tingly feelings should defo be checked out. They will send you for scan today too if lack of movement. good luck xx

Skadi - you must be so excited as not long now

Wouldluv - you WILL get bigger that is a fact :haha: you just don't think it is possible but believe me, it certainly is xx

Citym - hope sister ok. Horrible pain.

Well I slept relatively well last night which was nice. Still nesting central over here. Poor hubby got list if jobs. This baby appears to be bobbing its head in and out which is painful... Maybe my prediction of next week won't happen.


----------



## firsttimer1

GOOD MORNING!

Blessed - ah ok thanks hunni; i hv to admit ive been worried that if the contractions START like my MC then i would need drugs. and lots of them. so thats comforting to know :hugs:

wudluv - thanks hun, i hope having no signs doesnt mean i will go to wk42 :haha: AND there is nothing wrong with being a hair dresser; not boring at all. My sis is one and gosh does she love it. she is good too. :hugs:

emera - maybe im NOT psychic then? who knew. :rofl:

Skadi - :hugs: to you and keira

Rashy - Ouch wisdom teeth suck, be it growing them or removing them. Hope your sis feels better today... xxx

Mitch - good luck today xxx

Right.... my MW (GP) appt is in 15 mins so im off.... seen as hip pain is bk im not expecting any fun news regarding engagement.

Chat in a bit lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## waula

good luck midwife appointment lads! fingers crossed for a lot of well behaved bodies and very engaged babies :thumbup:

emera - :hugs: and sorry for the lack of sleep - must be getting close now??! contractions still regular?? hope Roh has a snoozy day for you... :baby:

cupcake - poor skin :cry: i had no idea skin could stretch this much to be honest - mine is really quite painful to touch on the right hand side and the kicks seem to be getting ever closer to the outside - there mustn't be very much left between baby and outside now! and bless your DH for his zebra comment...men huh! :flower:

Skadi - glad all is going well with Kiera - get you and her with your professional booby feeding! we may need your experience in a few weeks time!

I'm just off for dog walk then meeting father in law for another dog walk and lunch then off for NCT meet up then dinner at the in laws so might not be on here much today...please be kind to me on the amount i'm going to have to catch up on tonight :winkwink:

xx


----------



## loolindley

MORNING LADS!

Good luck to all those having appointments today!

Emera - I really hope things don't tail off for you again. Can I just ask, you always mention that your contractions cool off when you have a bath? Well midwives suggest a bath in the early stage of labour, but why would they want contractions to tail off? :shrug: I'm confused!

Rashy - I hope your sister has a quick recovery. Mine were horrible. I feel her pain! :hugs:

Glow - how is tattoo looking so good? I'm impressed! I can also see a definite change in it :happydance:

Well, I met Lozza and MsCrow last night, and only discovered after 10 mins that I was meant to pretend not to know any of them :rofl: I guess I didn't get the memo on that :dohh: Went to my brother and sil for the evening last night, and picked up the ipod dock, but still feel a bit meh about packing. Am in hospital tomorrow, so I will quiz the midwife on the importance of packing a bag!!!

Aqua natal at 11! It was great last week to be whaling around in the water, so am really looking forward to it again.


----------



## Glowstar

Rashy - hope your sister feels better soon :hugs:

Good luck to all those with MW appointments today :thumbup: especially Mitch because what you're describing could well be the start of Pre-Eclampsia :shrug: if it is...you might not have very long left at all.

With regards to signs BEFORE labour actually starts - I had NONE with either to be honest...prob felt like you FT that it was never going to happen :winkwink: of course it did but there was nothing I could pin point that gave me even a tiny clue it was imminent with either. With regards to pain of MC and contractions. I really didn't have a painful MC but on the flip side of that I was seriously ill with bleeding so much and having an emergency D&C and 5 units of blood. My sister kindly reminded me the other day 'are you not scared' at first I thought she meant of labour but she meant the fact I nearly bled to death which has now made me crap myself if something goes wrong after delivery :nope: That's one of the reasons I won't be hanging around after and want everything 'down there' dealt with really quickly, including delivering the placenta. 

Emera - How exciting you might have a Leapling Baby :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all

Loo & MsCrow - lovely to meet you last night. Apologies for being a bit antisocial and rushing off afterwards but husband is a bit impatient and a single man hanging round on Canal Street in a car is not the best!:haha:

i can also report that Loo's allegedly enormous spot didn't exist:rofl::rofl:

Looking forward to a proper chat on Friday!:hugs: What an easy £90 though!:happydance:

Mitch - hope your appointment goes well, and others. Mine's at 11.30 this morning. I'm hoping they'll have a quick look at my birth plan but otherwise not a lot to ask them. 

Emera - hope things move for you today! :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Oh, and completely OT, but those of you that have ever done photo books online, which company/website have you used? Think I might spend this morning getting our honeymoon photos printed (only 2.5 years late...)


----------



## Widger

Good luck everyone else with midwife appointments today. I don't get one until due date now but going to book sneaky one at go next week.

Glow - I'm same as you. Managed third stage for me please after last time losing blood. I suppose this time at least they are aware of previous time so on my notes plus ive told hubby to keep mentioning it as last time I was so shocked/exhausted I lost the will to speak.


----------



## Widger

Lozza - I've used snapfish and usually there are groupon deals so jyst did photo album from printerpix, just waiting for album but good deal


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza, I've used photobox when there's been a code about and liked the quality.

Oh god Loo I feel terrible, you must have thought....rude woman, why is she blanking me! Loved 'meeting' you both but really looking forward to Friday's lunch! Thanks for the tip off Lozza as it meant I could order a set of images from the shoot to kick off the pregnancy and baby album so MrC is a happy man.

Thinking of you Mitch and hoping it's not pre-eclampsia but you're asking all the right questions.


----------



## firsttimer1

:brat:

WHY??? - WHY??? send me to the GP at 38 weeks if they cannot tell me if baby is fickin engaged?????? WHY?? :cry: Yes i know it makes no difference (she said) but i LIKE knowing things - esp about my own body and baby! GAAAAHHHHHHH :cry:

So basically BP is spot on, urine is clear, fetal heartrate is 141bpm (could hv done that myself - humph) but no idea if engaged cos ''MWs are better at that''. Oh and i dont even have a fundal measurement to obsess over :cry:

what a let down. I feel so left out :cry: Im so convinced im going overdue and will need a sweep that i booked in for my 40+2days weeks MW appt on march 16th! 

Hope cupcake, Lozza and mitch have better appointments than me. 

Sorry.... pity time over.... just a bit disappointed and in a grotty mood now. 

Mitch - make sure they test your BP and urine today as they are best signs for pre-e. Im sure ur fine tho hunni :hugs: Ive had bad headaches on and off and SLIGHT swelling of fingers but thats all. Urine and BP have always been fine... sure the same will be true for you :hugs:


----------



## waula

Urgh FT - that's crap! I'd be similarly annoyed - I know it doesn't change things but its nice to know that our bodies are getting prepared... :hugs: but these babies ARE going to come out you know... xxx and its really good news that BP/urine etc are all ok...thats the most important thing at this stage... did Dr check position of baby??

erm...well i may have just had some pinkish discharge...not jelly like at all...:shrug: who knows what our bodies are up to but i'm now back bouncing on the ball! xx


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - that's pretty annoying. Weird that you have to see a GP when the rest of us just see midwives!

Waula, ooh... sounds like it could be the start of something....?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ft- sorry you were dissappointed by your appointment! But hubby and I had a conversation tonight where we were talking about this weekend.. He then mentioned the following weekend and said I hope you have the baby then so I don't have to work!! Say what.. I know it's before my due date but only by a few days! It's suddenly hit me how close we are now!! Even if you go overdue it's still a max of 4 weeks and you WILL be a mum!! Holy moly!! That conversation tonight certainly put me in a bit of shock!!!

AFM- I finished off my hospital bag today!! Wasn't much left to put it more just double checking!! I also put in a nice dress for coming home outfit for me! Not sure if I will wear it but I've got it just incase!! Anyone else putting in a nice outfit for themselves!!??


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - yer baby is head down. I forgot about that as i kinda take it for granted seen as though digs has been upside down since week 25! so yeh - thats good. 

Just wish i knew more.

Youve had pinkish discharge?? have you put a pad on or something so you can make sure you catch anything that comes out? sorry - that sounds gross :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

wouldluvabub said:


> AFM- I finished off my hospital bag today!! Wasn't much left to put it more just double checking!! I also put in a nice dress for coming home outfit for me! Not sure if I will wear it but I've got it just incase!! Anyone else putting in a nice outfit for themselves!!??

Wouldluv - not sure I have anything that classes as "nice" that fits me! All i've packed are some black yoga pants and a baggy jumper. But its only a 10 minute journey and there will (hopefully) be no-one at hospital or home to see me!


----------



## waula

wearing a liner all the time as having hideous swamp crotch :blush: but just went to the loo and its full of pinkish stuff. grim. not jelly like though so who knows. not DTD in the past few days either so can't really blame that. i've changed liners and we'll see what happens. :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am back!!!!

Ok so shewasnt so worried about the swollen and tingly fingers....espec when i grip. Headaches were a concern but they are no severe and bp and urine was all clear...no problems. She actually said to up fluids (which i have done already....my laziness was bound to catch up with me) and take paracetamol more regularly...which i was worrief about doing...its fine apparently. Mentioned reduced movement which she said could be baby running out of room and becoming more engaged.

She had a good feel around.....bubs didnt not like it :haha:...moved after a lazy morning. Head is still down and 1/ 5 engaged...4/5 palpable :happydance::happydance::happydance:...well its a step in the right direction....but i know doesnt mean much.

Babies hb was up cos she wsd being poked....143 ish....ok though. 

So my midwife is off when i hit full term :nope:.....so have appointment with another (not miserable one )on 15th...so like you ft will be 40+2. At this stage they will book me for an induction for 12 days after due date...around 25th march just in case. They dont offer sweeps around due date....prefer to leave until cervix is softened...they typically offer around 7-10 after due date....so 21st ish for me she thinks.

So thats it...still a waiting game....but feel better that no pre-e indications really

Sorry about essay and sorry about going to see GP ft....i havent seen a GP this entire pregnancy :nope:


----------



## littleANDlost

morning ladies!

Emera - get that baby out!!!!! so excited!!

there was so much going on i forgot what i had to say now.

I'm sorry your MW appointment didn't go to plan FT. but good luck to everyone else with one today.

with all the worry of the baby being the wrong way round i forgot to mention how awful my last urine sample was. If yu ladies think peeing into a pot is hard enough try peeing directly onto the dip stick itelf with out it going everywhere. As it was a home visit she forgot to bring a urine sample pot and i didn't have one so she just gave me the stick and said 'just make sure you cover it all' Oh i did, plus my hand arm and even the toilet seat!! Was so embarrassed going back out to her with my soaking pee stick. She wouldn't even take it from me and just asked me to hold it to the pot to see if it was ok :blush: 
I have another appointment a week today and if baby isn't here will be having my first sweep.

i think i am going to try some nipple twiddling again today, other than milking all over myself what harm can it do???


----------



## wouldluvabub

Lozza- I just have a maxi dress so it's very stretchy.. I was thinking more for photos! I'll probably just wear my track pants and a t shirt but I am going to take it just incase I feel like making an effort lol! I'll be going to a private hospital meaning I'll likely be in for 5 days so hopefully I'll be ready to make the effort! Bubs has a cute outfit so I should too lol!


----------



## waula

Mitch - glad you had a good appointment and all is well with you and LO - same as me with the engaged business...:happydance: eeeee its not long now lads...

now i have a worry...have you noticed with other due date threads that they go suspiciously quiet as soon as babies arrive...you'd better not all bugger off looking after LO's and leave me here still preggers...we can still be on here AND feed right?? :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza - i used Vistaprint on line for photobook...they were great and really good value. Used for some wedding photo books for family x


----------



## littleANDlost

i don't think you will get rid of us Waula lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

There may just be more chance of keeping up with the thread when we have our babies :haha::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - your the N.stim master :haha:

mitch - yay for being 1/5 engaged :dance:

the GP did say to me ''i think i can feel some of the head'' so im hoping that means that im at least 1/5 engaged too... but can hardly celebrate when i dont know for sure. Boo. 

waula - im totally going to have this baby last ( :haha: ) so i will be here with you till the end my darling!!! 

Mmmmm i *think* im going to stick an EPO up my do-da from tonight. Must be the stress of the appt thats made me think 'full steam ahead'! :rofl: I want to join L&L (well, not literally) in the N.stim but just not sure i have the patience..... seen as i dont even hv the patience to bounce on this darn ball thing :rofl: i mean, an hour of it??? Killer. maybe i could do it whilst watching OBEM tonight.... we will see.

and DH is getting sex tonight whether he wants it or not!!!! If im not on here for the rest of the week its cos he woke up during it and reported me :rofl:

*EDIT TO ADD:*

_Oregano and Basil have properties that may cause contractions, though it is not yet known how or in what quantities. This is why, in aromatherapy circles, these herbs and essential oils are to be avoided whenever possible during pregnancy. _

oregano and basil for dinner it is then!


----------



## littleANDlost

my OH will not DTD with me any more :(:( he;s worried about hurting the baby as she is now engaged.He said if the midwife can get to my cervix with her finger surely he could to and doesn't want to do that. He wont listen to me that it's all fine. I may actually have to jump on him while he's asleep. I don't want it for me but i want this baby out. 

And honestly FT once you start with the nips you kinda forget your doing it if your just watching telly. i did anyway.


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry but epo is going nowhere near my foof:haha:

Maybe i should step up the dtd from NOTHING :wacko:. Really dont want induction.....going for long walk tomorrow and bouncing on that bloody ball instead of lying on sofa. 

Right off to meet friends for coffee...i have things planned everyday til Monday now :happydance:...sick of thinking about when she is going to come


----------



## mitchnorm

littleANDlost said:


> my OH will not DTD with me any more :(:( he;s worried about hurting the baby as she is now engaged.He said if the midwife can get to my cervix with her finger surely he could to and doesn't want to do that. He wont listen to me that it's all fine. I may actually have to jump on him while he's asleep. I don't want it for me but i want this baby out.
> 
> And honestly FT once you start with the nips you kinda forget your doing it if your just watching telly. i did anyway.

Mmmm LandL apparently the man fluids are more effective orally so perhaps you could offer that option :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yup. Oral all the way L&L..... bet he doesnt refuse that!

:rofl: :sick: :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Its just so pre-organised and pre-planned....my hubby doesnt respond well to that if you know what i mean :haha::haha::haha:

Although he did very well when i was peeing on the ovulation sticks and we had the 48 hour window:happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

i didn't actually know that lol. And no i doubt he would refuse that :rofl: If our poor men every read some of the stuff we say on here i think they would have heart attacks.


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT i'm sorry, i didn't want to say before hand but GP appointments are a bit rubbish. Often you're lucky if they take your BP and test your wee! Want me to drive up and palpate ya?

Is it mean of me to return some stuff that my friends bought me? They've got me stuff I REALLY don't need when there is stuff I REALLY need (and asked for), from mamas and papas...


----------



## mitchnorm

Missy - i dont think so....alot of people give you gift receipts these days and expect that you may want to change. Are they the type of people who would be offended? More importantly wouuld they notice the items they bought werent being used? If not....go for it....:happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Thing is that they got me some (nice) neutral vests, of which i have about 9 billion - so i could probably pass them off as their ones haha! I only have 3 sleepsuits so asked for them...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im back from my appointment!

wee good, perfect blood pressure 110/70 and good fetal heartbeat (cant remember what) and baby still engaged 2/5 so all good! babystill head down and still back to back (grr)

booked next app for 2 weeks on my due date but hopefully will pop before then.

i had a lovely card this morning from one of my clients wishing me luck with the baby which was a nice surprise

glad you had a good app mitch. sorry to hear yours was a bit of a waste of time FT. when do you get to see a midwife next?


----------



## littleANDlost

ladies if you wanted to shop online at https://pumpkinpatch.co.uk today enter the code ukleap and you get an extra 25% all sale (which is already at peanut price's) and free delivery, but it;s only for 24 hours


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch, i have to admit if we had not been DTD anyway then i would feel awkward that its pre-planned...... BUT i bet our OHs wouldnt care in the slightest hahahaha! :rofl:

Missy, yes please - if you could come up to brackley now that wud be great :winkwink: wish you were a bit closer :cry: LOL xx and i defo dont think its bad to return and swap stuff hunni. Not at all xxx

Cupcake - YAY for a good appt hun!! xxx was your baby 2/5 last time too, sorry i cant remember? i see my MW on march 16th when i will be 40weeks+2days ... think a sweep is discussed then (according to my blue folder anyway) x

L&L - thanks for the p.patch tip! i promised myself i wouldnt shop anymore... but will take a sneaky peek... window shopping never hurts.....


----------



## littleANDlost

all the stuff i want from them now is full price so no extra money off so not bothering. I already have most the sale stuff lol. Thought i would share the code they emailed me though. We keep saying we wont buy anymore as well but always seem to get something when we are out.


----------



## firsttimer1

welll...... :blush:..... i bought just ONE thing... so does that still count as window shopping?? LOL

how could i resist this for £5.25 incl p&p??
https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...ath/esale/clearance/baby-newborn/all-in-ones/

so i now own two pram suits :dance:

but thats its now. NO MORE SHOPPING :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

bargin right??? It;s adorable! i got two of the pink ones like that from there last time they had extra money off. From what me and my OH can work out they have actually gone into administration and are selling off all there old stock dead cheap and closing the stores and will then only have the online shop. there store here in southampton is just full of sale stuff with no full price.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah the PP here has closed too. It made me so sad because that was the ONLY place I could get any nice maternity clothes.


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - its soooo adorable :dance: thanks for link and code :)

missy - when u use clary sage does it give u a mild head ache??


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - i just bought the same thing. i couldn't resist either and i dont have a newborn pramsuit so it was good really!!

thanks!


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> L&L - its soooo adorable :dance: thanks for link and code :)
> 
> missy - when u use clary sage does it give u a mild head ache??

Yeah sometimes. I tend to only use it in labour if the contractions stop. But yeah i'm quite headachy and would say that that and frankinsesne do!


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake - when we have our LO's we can post photos of them in matching pramsuits :dance: the little things eh....? :)

*ETA:* thanks missy :hugs:

ps. wonder if emera is in labour yet.... :coffee:


----------



## littleANDlost

where is emera? think here LO is coming?


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> cupcake - when we have our LO's we can post photos of them in matching pramsuits :dance: the little things eh....? :)
> 
> *ETA:* thanks missy :hugs:
> 
> ps. wonder if emera is in labour yet.... :coffee:

Oh we should totally do that! My mum was saying that she goes on a dog forum and they have like "standards" for photos they post, so if you have a little dog you have to post a pic of it with a tin of baked beans. Or if you want to show your dog asleep you have to rest a pringle on it's face to show how deeply it sleeps haha. 

Is anyone having trouble weeing? I get desperate and then I go and have to FORCE it out. It's so annoying!


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - emera is having contractions and i had a dream that she gave birth today - so im hoping she proves me to be psychic :) then you can all call me psychic Kas and i can quit my job to read palms :rofl:

missy - HAHAHAHA we soooooooooo have to do standard photos and videos. Here is our newborn ''moonwalking''; here is our newborn dressed up as a sausage.... love it! x


----------



## firsttimer1

oh also on the weeing front - i have to go often (!!) but im now back to really pushing almost as if something is in the way... but then i will have the odd good wee. ?! so as usual it makes NO sense to me.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oooh, FT I reckon that means digs is defo engaged then. I think it's only the last few days when that has happened to me, since engagement.


----------



## firsttimer1

ah cool thats a good sign then! I still do think it feels different in there. but they are obv only partially engaged as GP said ''i think i can feel some of their head'' xxx LOL 

yer i noticed just a couple of days ago that weeing was a little harder - i was meant to mention it but i saw a thread on it in third tri already xx


----------



## littleANDlost

well i;ve been nipple stimulating for 20 minutes and now i feel funny, all hot and dizzy so i'm going to stop. 

i hope Emera is ok and getting further along!! i want another march(well feb) baby.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm kind of sad/kind of happy that i'm DEFO gonna be a proper march mama. Spike is obviously not keen on being a fritatta...


----------



## emera35

Still here, OH decided to go to work so I'm looking after Roh. He keeps climbing on the top of my bump which hurts! Still having contractions which are hurting my cervix, all my lady bits feel sore :( basically just feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment. Going to give the house a good clean when Roh naps to see if that sets things off a bit :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i defo wanted a MARCH baby.... but i wanted an early march baby :rofl: thats what i get for being picky and wanting digs to work around my birthday, my parents holiday, mothers day, paddys day..... :rofl: it was NEVER gonna happen!!!! :rofl:

Cant wait till friday... last day of work tomorrow... no more writing training blurbs whilst switching to this site constantly :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

Emera - try to get some rest as well. hopefully things will fully kick off for you soon


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

we will def have to post photos of our LO in matching pram suits!

maybe the cleaning will help emera?

easy on the nip stim L&L!

looks like most of us are going to march mamas as planned. jealous of the leapday babies being born today. it would have been so cool but unless i go into labour now i just don t think it will happen in time! you never know though.....


----------



## em2656

Afternoon lads

Loving all the symptom spotting and sounds like a few of you a getting ready to get going, soooooo exciting!!!

We finally have a date......yipee!!!
Baby will be born on the Thursday 15th March, first thing in the morning, so another 15 looooooong days to wait.
Bit scared as it's so close to my due date (exactly one week early) and obviously with all the complicatons, I must NOT go into labour. 
My consultant has been doing everything she can to try and get an earlier slot, but there's just nothing available or the full team isnt available (apparently I have 10 consultants involved in my case!!!!). They've had to cancel to two cancer patients operations so that they can bring me in on the 15th as it is.

Made the stupid mistake of reading a newspaper article about Amanda Holdens ordeal. I didn't realise she had the same as I do until after I'd read all the scary bits about her heart stopping for 40 seconds, losing something like 15 litres of blood and being in intensive care for 3 days before she even got to meet her daughter. Poor thing. 
Nothing else I can do but wait now and hope for the best.

It's my last night at work tonight and I'm really sad about leaving all my lovely members for a few weeks. Mondays group were absolutley lovely and really looked after me, got some lovely cards and gifts from a few of them too, which I totally didn't expect.

Think my Mum's really pleased now she knows exactly where I'm going to be 24/7, she's so very worried and scared for me bless her. 

Anyway, hope you're all having a great wednesday

Em xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

glad you've got a date em, just tell LO to stay put till then!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

em - thats great youve got a date... march 15th sounds like a goregous birthday to have :hugs:

emera - dont overdo the cleaning hun, but perhaps have a word with mini emera and let her know that we are all waiting.......................


----------



## Glowstar

FT - sorry your appointment was so crap! I'm the same I like to know EXACTLY what's happening so I would feel a bit cheated to :hugs: PS. you are not going to be last on this thread.....I think that might be between Me, City and Joanna who could all end up being April Hatchlings :shock: 

Mitch + Cupcake - glad yours went OK and babies and blood pressure are all behaving!

Em - yay for a due date!! 

Waula - that pink discharge sounds like the start of something :winkwink: It doesn't always have to come with a chunk of plug to start with...it could just be the start of the plug starting to move. If it were me and knowing you might be having a fairly large baby I would def DTD tonight to see if you can get things moving along :winkwink:

Think my OH has gone off DTD :nope: I keep mentioning it to him and then he said 'what if your waters break while we're doing it' so now he is paranoid that he's either going to be poking the babies head or will break my waters! :wacko: Next week I will have to use my feminine charms to 'encourage' him....obviously this means tempting him with a BJ first...something I know 100% he will NOT refuse :rofl: 

I'm making a chicken & leek pie this afternoon...never made one before so hope it turns out OK :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks glow and im sure ur pie will turn out delicious!!

i have the opposite problem with my DH, he is sooo eager to meet LO that i had to talk him OUT of doing N.stimulation to me the other night! and he is always like 'feel anything???' after DTD :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Em - so pleased that you have a date! 15 days might seem like ages away, but just try and relax...you dont want anything making you go into labour!! Enjoy your last night at work! I have a weigh in at 5.15 and keep thinking will this be my last class?!?! Probably not!

RIGHT - QUESTION - 

Those pram suits are adorable...buuuttttttt.......do we really need one? Like, will we be using it throughout the Summer? I've not got one, and really unsure if to get one or not. Are they necessary? I WISH I KNEW MORE!!!

Aqua natal was fantastic! I love it so much! Going to have a bounce on my ball in a bit, and then a nap before slimming world. It's our first food treat in 5 weeks tonight...pizza I think!!!! I'm pretty damn excited about the thought of illicit food! :rofl:


----------



## littleANDlost

i can smell hot dogs and i have no idea where they are coming from!!!

i do however have hot dogs in my cupboard. really skanky 5% meat ones that are the best. but no rolls to put them in. 

oh the dilemma, do i go to the shop and get rolls or just have a hot dog sandwich?


----------



## littleANDlost

loo - i've only got them in new born (and one tiny baby that we were given) as I'm hoping the weather will get nicer and we wont need full ones in a month or so. If it is still cold I can get bigger size ones if i need them.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i wasnt going to get any pramsuits until i realised that march and april are very rarely actualy that warm here :shrug: so i wanted a couple. Esp as i plan on taking baby out in pram for daily walks as soon as possible so that i get out of house once a day. 

you could use blankets instead but i didnt want to rely on them alone xxx

My friend has a late feb baby last year and said she was still using a pramsuit in may until we had that sudden sunshine! xxx 

mine only fit newborn tho so wont last that long... so hope sunshine makes an appearance this spring/summer!!!

*ETA*: mine are thin fur ones - so not thick at all really, not the padded/quilted type xxx


----------



## emera35

Loo being realistic, unless we get another cold snap in March then we really don't need pramsuits at all. Cute as they are, unless it goes back to like it was a few weeks ago, we are never going to use them. Roh was born on 11th April and the most I ever used on him was a padded and hooded cotton jacket. That's only a month away from a lot of our due dates. :shrug:

Decided I'm going to wash all the skirting boards and scrub the floors, but I'm going to wait until Roh is up an he can help, should make it more fun! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Loo - I would get one at that price! I have a little brown bear one like that from H&M and it cost £14. They are handy especially for when using the car seat :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - just seen ur hot dog post; i had the same dilemma yesterday :haha: I have hot dog sausages and realllllllllllly wanted one but decided it wouldnt be the same without the buns :nope: so i resisited :rofl:

and this morning, i forgot to buy buns :dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

Back from my midwife appointment...

Baby still behaving perfectly!:thumbup::happydance::happydance:
Head down still with back on my right hand side. She doesn't think it will move any further down until labour now (so still 3/5 ish engaged). The pointy bits i've been feeling stick out right round my right side are elbows with feet poking out top left. She said she could tell i've been sat on the ball (apparently just sitting on it is fine, no need to do specific exercises or bounce around, sitting optimises your posture).

What she also said was that the baby feels "a good size":wacko: She couldn't give any more of an estimate than that but said it's definitely not a small one:bodyb:

Next appointment is in 2 weeks, on my due date then they do a sweep at +10 days, and induce a couple of days afterwards if its not worked. Apparently you can still have a waterbirth with induction, and if your waters break (as long as you go into labour within 24 hours, otherwise they put you on an IV for risk of infection). So that was good as i thought i'd read on here no water birth if your waters break first or if you're induced!:thumbup:

Em - great that you've got a date!:happydance:
Loo - i've not bought any pramsuits yet, am going to wait and see what the weather's like.


----------



## emera35

I should add that I was really paranoid about overheating with Roh, so I tended to use layers of blankets so that I could adjust them more. I never wrapped him up as much as I see other people doing. I have to admit the other day I saw people out with a newborn, in a car seat (on a travel system) in a massive puffy pram suit, a wooly hat under the hood, a fleece jumper I could see under the pram suit and then a fleece blanket tucked round as well. I was wearing a long sleeved tshirt and a cardigan and was quite comfy! I was like, holy crap! :wacko: I was sooo close to saying something to them, that baby must have been cooking in there! And they were going in and out of shops... Anyway, that's my point of view, I just think blankets are good for peeling off and putting back on, it seems safer to me :shrug: I do have a pramsuit though ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - glad u had a fab appt hunni :hugs: thats interesting about the water birth as i had it in my head that induction = no water birth :shrug: but lets hope we all avoid an induction anyway heehee


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i wasnt going to bother with a pramsuit but i thought that for a fiver i cant go wrong! plus it can still be chilly in march/april and its only newborn size.

lozza - great news about your app and waterbirth

im so jealous of the ladies with the option of waterbirth. my hospital's pool is out of action....


----------



## Glowstar

:happydance: for a great appointment Lozza!! 

Just thought I'd post this link to a MAM breast pump on offer for £15 for anyone who wants to invest in one. I have always found their products really good quality and used their dummies for both DD's and have bought them for this LO too just in case :winkwink:

https://www.bounty.com/bountyoffers/flash-sale-270212-pump


----------



## littleANDlost

i was given a breast pump by OH SIL but she didn't include the bottles they attach to so wont work. OH hasn't been in contact with her to tell her yet. I was a bit wierded out using someone else's anyway so may just get a new cheap one. Don't know whether to wait to see if i need one first though as may end up FF anyway.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies 

Emera - still having contractions? You should be taking it easy, not cleaning the floors lol. Conserve that energy of yours.

EM - Yay for due date, hopefully March 15th will fly by and you don't go into labour before that. March 15th is my last day at work, so I'm hoping it will fly by too.

Glowstar - I hope your wrong about having an April Hatching lol. I am so excited to meet this little one, I hope he stays put for about 2 more weeks, then I will be happy for him to come lol. 

AFM - I'm feeling pretty tired today, might be the weather... its so gloomy and we are supposed to get lots of snow today. Also, i've been having cramps all morning, feels like period cramps but I have a feeling they are just BM cramps. 

I had a check up yesterday with my doctor. Baby is doing well and is still head down. I got my needle for my O negative blood type, which I'm glad is done. I also got the results from my Group B strep swab I had last week and it was negative :thumbup: So things seem to be going well... officially have 1 month to go now!


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna - :hi: so glad they sorted out your O neg jab hunni.... :kiss:

i feel all wooosy today. 

and i hate to admit it... but im soooooo nearly at the point where im considering trying all the myths which i KNOW are myths such as pineapple etc because i am SOOOOO ready :dohh:


----------



## crowned

Me too, FT!
Whoever asked about my new niece, no, no baby cuddles for me :( She lives on the other side of the country, so we won't get to meet her until this summer, unfortunately. One positive thing though - she'll only be a few days or weeks older than her cousin, our little one! So fun :)


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for the pram suit advice lads! I think we will stick to layers of blankets, and then if we get a cold snap, to go and get one. We don't know what size to buy anyway, so it could just end up being a complete waste of money. Thanks again :hugs:

IT IS BLOODY IMPOSSIBLE TO GET A STRAIGHT ANSWER FROM SOLICITORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (apologies to MrsCupcake and WT). Seriously, both yesterday and today we have called and asked 'will we be completing the sale on Monday?' AND NO ONE WILL TELL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been promised a call back in an hour (yea, I've heard that before!), and I wanted a nap! Booooooooo.

Sorry, AngryLoo :grr:


----------



## newfielady

> Her apartment is one of those apartments lived in by 4-5 people in their early twenties (and not the Newfie kind of early 20s... the unrepentantly messy kind), with two cats... I think I'd probably keel over.

D'awwww, you're too sweet. :blush: It's funny 'cause I find myself saying things like "those young people" and such but here I am 22. :rofl: It's no wonder people look at me strange.

To the zebra comment. :rofl: I'm not sure if I would have laughed, cried or been forced to domestic violence. :rofl:

Just the couple of "contractions" for me yesterday, and I had sharp stabbing pain down through all night. :shrug: I have another doctor's appointment tomorrow (as I have them every week now until I deliver) so maybe the doctor will wake up and tell me something useful. It seems he knows lots but he don't tell you unless you ask. :dohh:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, look after yourself but hey cleaning floors etc is brill for baby positioning! 

I'm going to take those things back to the shop and exchange them. I feel like such a brat!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

UGH so bored at work today. I have nothing to work on and i'm tired so I have even less motivation to find something to do. I may go down to the cafeteria to find something to eat, it will take up a few minutes time and keep me awake... plus, I want sugar.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im having quite a nice day at work really. im spending the day dictating handover notes on all my files and tidying my office ready for me to leave on friday.

poor Loo. i dont know what to say really. they should be able to tell you whether it will be happening on monday. i assume you have not exchanged yet? if you have not exchanged then your solicitor probably will not have ordered your mortgage money (assuming you are getting a mortgage) yet. dont worry it can usually be done quite quickly when there is a rush. dont panic.

have you met your solicitor yet and signed all the papers?

if you have enquiries outstanding then that is more concerning because you will have to wait to get replies.

i am just guessing really and no help. sorry.


----------



## firsttimer1

O.....M....G 

Im watching this thing on heidi klum and she put on over 40pounds whilst pregnant and then lost it within 2 months.... well thats what personal trainers, personal chefs , having THAT body etc can do for you i guess! :rofl: amazing. 

Think i will stop watching now though :cry: :haha:

Joanna - Mmmmmmm sugar ;)

i think i mgoing upstairs to put an EPO up my do-da...... i think im gonna faint at the thought :haha:


----------



## emera35

Poor Loo :hugs: it all sounds very Grrr! :grr:

I'm really feeling fed up! I soo want to have this baby before Sunday, its really important to me! :( I want to have a lovely little baby so that when my Dad and step mum come they can have cuddles to stop them missing my little brother so much on his birthday. I'll feel like I've let them down if she's not here before then! :cry: I know its stupid really and ts not in my control. Or my fault, but its starting to upset me. I feel like I really need it too I was banking on her being here by then, so, I don't know, its going to be really hard if she isn't :( Come on bumpy pleeeease! :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Emera - considering that you are having contactions might mean that baby will be here by sunday. Try to stay positive, plus, you have a lot less time to wait then I do lol.


----------



## citymouse

Morning, lads!

Little Sis was doing much better last night and decided to go recover at home. She's five minutes away, so if she needs me I can go get her. It's funny because she lived with us for 9 months when she first moved here, so there is a definite parents/child vibe, and I always take it as a good sign when she is independent. 

Emera, hope things progress for you today!

FT, sorry your appointment sucked. :( Don't feel left out! Think of us poor late March Mamas. ;)

Got tons of work done yesterday... Six more days like that and I'll be in great shape! And then start licking signposts, lol. Realistically I wont be able to keep up the pace for six days, though.


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera* - :hugs: baby may show yet hunni :hugs: are u doing lots of silly things (like i am) to try to urge baby on? at very least it will keep u busy..... :hugs:

*rashy *- morrrrnnniiinngggg :) well i figure the latest i can have :baby: is march 28th (14 days after due date) so at least im defo gonna have a march baby.... BUT i so wanted digs whilst i was still 28 (haha) and whilst ma and pa are here and not on hols :(

But i guess i should get used to the fact that digs is happy where they are for now. 

Or not. seen as i just stuck an EPO up the do-da.


----------



## mitchnorm

I am back after a pretty productive day

Glow and LandL - thanks for the codes and link to.breast pump...going to check out now :thumbup:

Emera - get crubbing girl...that LO will be out and in your arms in no time

Lozza and cupcake - glad you had good mw appt.....good news about induction and pool, i never asked. At least my mw today read the WHOLE birth plan after that nasty mw 2weeks ago. She said make sure they read it as it is important that i have a good birthing experience and they try and follow my wishes as much as possible

Loo - poop about house....just camp out on their doorstep:haha:...but yeah about your treat day....pizza takeaway wasnt it? Mmmmmm

Hi everyone else.......

Well i went to asda (always a pleasure.....NOT)...and got some foil trays and ingredients for cottage pies, chilli and curry....plus bits and bobs i.needed for cookie baking this week and lemon and poppy seed loaf at the weekend :happydance:. Too tired to kick that off today...might do chilli as thats easy. 

My friend had her baby boy today...finally.....he just wasnt coming naturally...long story short she had elective c section today (big baby, first was c section etc etc)...she was hoping for natural birth but glad to.have him out....41+2. 8lbs 12oz....Theo John. Sweet :happydance:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww Mitch, congratulations to your friend! Are you going to see the baby soon?

So I broke down and went and bought myself an AERO bar... mmm... I can taste the bubbles :)


----------



## Skadi

So last night was EXHAUSTING. She decided to go on a partial BFing strike due to needing to poop during every single feed. She eventually got her full feeds in but each one took an hour. That means I got 1.5 hrs of sleep between each feed. Maybe some women are right about pregnancy preparing you for sleepless nights because oh man I am too used to sleeping properly again! Oh well, I am sure it won't be quite so bad when we are at home and on HER schedule rather than an arbitrary one.

I'm waiting on the nurses and Drs to finish rounds to get news on actually bunking in with her.

Omg Aero! I LOVE Aero bars, the bubbles just make it extra delicious. mmmm


----------



## emera35

Aww Theo is a sweet name :)

FT I've been bouncing on my ball until I fly in the air, does that count as doing silly thing? :haha: currently Roh is covering my tummy with stickers, not sure its on the list of labour inducers, but its quite funny!

City glad your little sis is doing better :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - congrats to your friend :dance:

Joanna - congrats on chocolate :dance:

emera - eat some curried pineapple whilst your on that ball :dance:

skadi - sorry your tired hunni but every day and night brings you closer to her being home :dance:


----------



## emera35

Skadi its definitely going tto be easier when you are settled in at home, its so close now! :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Emera- Roh is going to miss playing with your belly after you have the baby. lol.

Is any else feeling sickly. All of a sudden my head is gone light and I'm getting that nausea feeling. :sick:

Ft- up the doo-da lol. :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Oh I love Roh, he brightens up my day from afar everytime you post about him Emera. I reckon the boy knows something and forever more sticking stickers on a contracting tummy will be known as the Roh-Method.

Had a visit from Homestart, rather hoping they can match me with someone, who, at least might just visit once in a while, have a chat and hold the baby whilst I send emails or make calls like a crazy person.

Today is a shit day. I'd love to know where my final pay and mat pay got to.


----------



## Skadi

emera35 said:


> Skadi its definitely going tto be easier when you are settled in at home, its so close now! :hugs:

Thank god! Thanks :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Brilliant code for pumpkin patch LandL....i havent bought from there before and wasnt supposed to be buying anymore....espec girlie stuff....ooops:shrug:...but it was too good to refuse....got a pair of dungarees, a top to go underneath, a lovely cardigan, sleepsuit and a bodysuit, hat and blanket set for my friend all for £22!!!! Bought mainly 0-3 mths so can leave tagged just in case a boy pops out :haha:

Joanna - probably wont get to see my friend for a while....she is a work mate and live ij Sheffield....gor to be around a 3- 4hour drive so neither of us will be doing that for a while :nope:. Its a shame......

Emera - i thought Theo was really sweet too...i thought they were going for a Jake, Jack or Joshua type name so its a surprise.apparently he has been feeding for hours since he was pulled out:haha:...greedy boy!


----------



## mitchnorm

newfielady said:


> Ft- up the doo-da lol. :rofl:

and she will now be known as 'FOOF-TIMER' :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Skadi - I am sure Kiera will settle in to a better routine once you are home and not being hounded to keep a 'regime'. :hugs:

Joanna - I'm eating a Wispa, like an Aero but with tinier bubbles....yummy :thumbup:

Mitch - good for a productive day :thumbup: I was at Asda too and saw the metal trays in the baking aisle but couldn't be arsed :haha: maybe next week! Also yay for your friends baby and Theo is a lovely name :winkwink:

FT - stop messing with your doo-da! 

Right off to make my pie :wacko: I'm a crap-ish cook by the way and I've text OH to tell him to hurry home as I'm making him a nice dinner hopefully it will be edible!! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Good luck.with the pie glow.

I am off to.make a batch of chilli to freeze...thats the easiest of the lot:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

aaaaaw! my secretaries are the best. I just went downstairs with another ton of typing for them to do and they gave me a baby present!!

They got me one of the those Johnsons boxes with the baby toiletries in and a gorgeous little fluffy yellow duck.

feeling all lovely now. wish i was finishing today. cant be arsed to do anymore proper work.

wish i had a wispa/aero but preferably wispa


----------



## loolindley

WE ARE ON FOR COMPLETION ON MONDAY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emera35

Yay Loo! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> WE ARE ON FOR COMPLETION ON MONDAY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fantastic news Loo :happydance::happydance: indeed!!!!!
I know you want to do quite a bit of work to it but can you move it straight away...is it liveable while you get stuff done?


----------



## Skadi

lol Good luck with the cooking Glow!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone,

I hope you're all getting on ok. I've been without Internet for a week and I come back to find nearly 200 pages to catch up on. I've made a valiant attempt but I just can't manage it. 

I have some potential news from me. I've been at the fetal medicine unit all day today after I developed pretty shocking swelling and a headache. No protein in my wee and normal ish BP but they wanted to take bloods becaus eit took near an hour and a half to get a trace that passed the test. Anyway, my bloods showed elevated proteins so they are worried that I am developing pre-e. headache got a little better and then got worse this afternoon but I've just been sent home to bed with instructions to come back onFriday for more bloods and if there is still protein there they will induce me. Also, if anything changes or headache won't go away then to go back but to try paracetamol first. 

So, I'm in a bit of limbo. Today has been. Bit of a roller coaster. Also, I'm really sorry girls but I won't be able to make it to the NW meet up. I'm totally gutted but I'm hoping I'll just be sent home to get on with things then and can enjoy being on mat leave for a little longer. (today was supposed to be my last day at work! Oops!) 

X


----------



## lauraclili

Also, I meant to say! Congratulations WT. I missed the names when they were still up but the boys look gorgeous! 

Congratulations Skadi that Keira is doing so well and should be home soon 

Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

You'll all be laughing on the other side of your faces when i have a 2 minute labour :rofl: :winkwink:

Glow / mitch - enjoy your cooking you domestic suzy home makers! 

Loo - :happydance:

cupcake - remind me when u finish? my last day is tomorrow :)

laura - :hugs: really hope your tests are clear hunni :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Laura :hugs:...thought i.may be joining you with the pre-e this morning...headaches and swelling but everything else normal for me and mw didnt seem concerned. Hope yours calms down...she said to me best to.take paracetamol regularly rather than the odd one as i had been doing. Put your feet up and relax :flower:


----------



## loolindley

Laura - I'm so sorry they have concerns. Look after yourself, and keep as chilled as possible :hugs:

Of course you know this means we will all have to meet up soon to see your lo, doesn't it!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats Loo!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!! hope the move goes well!

lauraclili - hope you feel a bit better soon and that it isnt pre-e


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - brilliant news!!

Laura - not so great news, and gutted that we'll miss you Friday. Hope tests etc come back ok x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - i finish friday so not long to go at all! its just that i have had a nice day tidying up etc and it feels like i should be finishing today. i will be busy the next 2 days on my files doing 'proper' work.


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, there is loads of work that needs doing to the house, and they wont do the rewire whilst we are living there, so.....Uber organised Loo.......I have booked the damp proof people to come on Wednesday, left a message with the electrician that he can start as soon as Tuesday (please, please, please!!), with the kitchen man that he can also start Tuesday (he is the electricians son, so I'm hoping they can work around each other!). I've called the plasterer and said he should be able to start a full plaster in 2 weeks, then the electrician can get back in and do a 2nd fix..............................and then the only thing to do is organise removals to bring our stuff over from Wales :smug::smug::smug:

Of course, this is only how it would happen in an ideal world, and if in2 months I am sat at this very computer sobbing because it's fallen through, I'd appreciate sympathy!!!


Ooohh, electricians just text to say he's going to come and have a look Monday night to get the ball rolling!!! :happydance:


----------



## MsCrow

Laura, so, so sorry, what a scary time :-( here's hoping things calm down very soon. I agree with Loo, we'll just need to meet up again very soon. If we're all still beduffed in 2 weeks, maybe it'll be for a very hot curry!

Edited to add: yay for the house news Loo! Want to hear about progress over decent bread and casserole!


----------



## lauraclili

Brilliant news Loo, I'm so glad things are moving along for you! 

Xx


----------



## loolindley

Oooh, hot curry!!! mmmmmmmmmmmm.

I've just had a word with my baby, and said that the start of April will be preferable, if he/she can pencil me in :rofl::rofl:


----------



## crowned

sorry ladies, no time to catch up, as I'm having some pretty strong contractions. Going to call the midwife and see what's going on. Just thought I'd pop in and say this *might* be it. I'll update when I can.


----------



## emera35

Ooh, good luck Crowned! :hugs: xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

crowned said:


> sorry ladies, no time to catch up, as I'm having some pretty strong contractions. Going to call the midwife and see what's going on. Just thought I'd pop in and say this *might* be it. I'll update when I can.

Good luck!!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Crowned, good luck! Excellent work getting to 37 weeks! :thumbup:

Laura, sorry about the issues you're having... Glad they're on top of it and hope things calm down! :hugs:

Loo, we can be home improvement buddies... Currently the downstairs of my house is an unusable wreck. Luckily, we do most of our living upstairs, but I'm dying for the work o be finished before baby appears!

Cupcake, what a sweet gift! I know what you mean about not wanting to go back to working. There are times when all I want to do is moon around with my hands on my belly!

Well, DH finally started reading the hypnobirthing literature. Was shocked that he said it actually seemed sensible! Now to get him caught up on the sessions, since he's three weeks behind me. 

And I got an appointment to get my car's wonkiness looked at. I'll be taking my computer, since I actually get a lot of work done in waiting rooms! I think I work better with distractions than without them!


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

:happydance:


----------



## newfielady

mitchnorm said:


> newfielady said:
> 
> 
> Ft- up the doo-da lol. :rofl:
> 
> and she will now be known as 'FOOF-TIMER' :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I love this. :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Chilli finished and cooling before freezer....now half way through curry....and i pop back to find news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck crowned!!!!:kiss:

Loo - sounds like you have been ultra efficient in arranging house stuff....woop woop. Hold on to that baby for a little while then x


----------



## Glowstar

Laura - :hugs: hope things improve but if not you get to meet your LO soon :hugs:

Crowned - how exciting :happydance:

Loo - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cupcake - yay for getting baby gifts :thumbup:

OK pie is in the oven :shock: let's see how it turns out :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- yay for house!!!!

crowned- hope this is it hun :happydance:

mouse- so glad DH decided to read the book! he will be such a better support for you if he knows whats going on :) and so glad your sis is doing better

laura- i sooo hope you dont have pre-eclampsia. i got it at the end with my first and it was horrible. i actually went into labor before they induced. hang in there hun! :hugs:

im sure i read much more, but cant remember :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

You guys sure are a chatty bunch today. By the time I've caught up I can't remember anything I've read. :dohh: Hope everyone is well.


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT - how was it? Did you nearly faint?

Crowned - arrrrrrrrrrgh i'm so jealous! 

So i went and exchanged the stuff my friends bought - they got me this i replaced it with this which was buy one get one free so I got 6 yay! 

So who's in the running to be an April Omlette? (not me I hope)

Oh my best friend has just told me she's preggers! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! And her brother had a baby this weekend and stole our girls name (boo hoo hoo)


----------



## emera35

Missy, damn name thieves! My SIL was really annoyed as another couple had their girl 2 days before my niece was born and stole their name! Don't think they'd discussed it though, anyway, they went ahead and named my niece the same anyway. :shrug: fair enough I say! I've always known, studied and worked with people with the same name as me, its never done me any harm ;) Have had a few random nicknames though! :haha:

My mum called, and has really chilled me out about the whole 24 hours of contracting thing I have going on. I'll be doing some visualisations once my devil child is in bed! (Love him really, he's just currently tearing round the room naked screaming loudly, I assume its a lot of fun! :haha:)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Laura - I hope the swelling goes down and it's not pre-e. Take care and rest but it sounds like they are watching you closely. Got that hospital bag ready?

Crowned - Good luck hunny, keep us updated if you can.

Not much new here for me... the cramps I was having this morning have gone and no BM, so not too sure what was causing them. Right now baby is having a great time kicking me in the ribs and running his (foot?) along the bottom of my right rib from one side to the other, over and over again lol. 

DH put the crib up last night and instantly the cat thought it was a new bed for him lol. We will have to make sure to keep the door closed when the baby is sleeping so he doesn't get a furry friend trying to cuddle. lol


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah we won't ever see the other baby and ours will have the full name rather than just the short name so she can chose which short version she likes. And, like you say, it's not the end of the world to share a name! 

I bought some clary sage and geranium today. i'm gonna have a bath with it later I think! Been walking around town LOADS today wihch caused some achyness... yay


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oooh, joanna, do a thread in 3rd tri about how evil/murderous your cat is!


----------



## emera35

Might give my tummy a Clary Sage massage later! Don't know why I'm so keen to have a baby right now though, my bloody washing machine is broken down and the new part won't be fitted until next week! :dohh: that will be fun! :rolleyes:


----------



## Glowstar

Well the pie was really nice! I've surprised myself with my cooking skills :haha:

Off for a bath before OBEM as my back has been bloody killing me all day....thought standing in the queue at Tesco I was in labour it was so bad!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Who was asking about photobooks? Snapfish have a deal on...




> February 29th is only here once every four years and we reckon that makes it a pretty special event. To celebrate this bonus day of the year, we're offering you a bonus too.
> 
> For 48 hours only we are offering 50% off photo books (including extra pages), mugs, and posters!
> 
> So hurry and use coupon code 50LEAPYEAR by midnight 1st March 2012.


----------



## Skadi

MissyBlaze said:


> Oooh, joanna, do a thread in 3rd tri about how evil/murderous your cat is!

Is it bad that I wish someone would make another one? :dohh: :haha:

*Crowned* - Good luck! I hope this is it for you, we need more babies!


----------



## newfielady

Ah ha ha. People and their cats. lol. (not us March Mommas of course, we're too sensible for that :rofl:)
I was getting ready to wash and boil my bottled but got struck with an awful headache. Quick question, you don't have to boil the little plastic caps that go over the nipples though do you? They seem like they would just split up in the extreme heat. :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy - me, thanks!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Missy -* well, i did it ... but the whole time i was going ew ew ewwwwwwwww :haha: i love the little outfits you chose :) and BOOOOOO to the name thieves!!! But you can still have it too - right? 

*emera -* i always run around the living room naked and screaming, so i can vouch for Roh - its fun :winkwink:

*emera / missy -* i put clary on my bump earlier.... and all i got for it was a head ache! :dohh: how many drops do you two use to how much carrier? xxx

*skadi -* yes, your VERY bad ffor wanting another cat thread!!!! :rofl: 

*Joanna -* do it...do it... do it... 

right ladies the footy is on tonight - ENGLAND - so i will be watching OBEM after that.... so will have to avoid all your chatter about it till then heehee :)

*ps. Note to self:* there is a reason people say to insert the EPO at bed time when u WONT be standing up.... :rofl:


----------



## emera35

FT :haha: feeling a bit oily? :haha: Oh and in general your looking at 2-4 drops of oil per 5ml of carrier, depending on the oil. With Clary sage probably stick to 2 drops ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Regards clary sage and geranium in bath.....a couple of drops of each? Any do you have to use some carrier oil or something (dont have anything in). In that class the other hday they said bath salts plus the oils stop them floating. I forgot those in asda earlier too:dohh:...after remindijg myself twice AND putting on a list:cry:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

FT - Do what, post about my evil/murderous kitty? lol. He only wants to snuggle and be kept warm lol. It actually scares me that we will have to be so careful that he doesn't smother the baby.


----------



## emera35

Mitch, you can put normal salt in the bath, its the same stuff (sea salt that is, that table salt stuff is weird and not actually the same) anyway, normal salt, 2 tablespoons per bath works just fine :thumbup: I'd say a couple of drops of each oil will be fine, usually its about 6 drops to a bath, but they are both strong oils, so 2 is fine. If you don't have any sea salt then use Missy's trick which is great, and add the oil to a bit of milk and swish it round then add to the bath, it has the same effect as the salt. No carrier oil in the bath, unless you want to come out with a coating!


----------



## mitchnorm

Joannaxoxo said:


> FT - Do what, post about my evil/murderous kitty? lol. He only wants to snuggle and be kept warm lol. It actually scares me that we will have to be so careful that he doesn't smother the baby.

Mmm our cats have never been allowed in our bedroom and the nursery has been off limits since we decorated and furnished it :thumbup:. Kitties know their place :haha:...they have several 'beds' set up in our spare room....spoilt! :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Is it weird that i'm sooo bored of these stupid mild contractions, i'm actively looking forwards to it getting really painful!??!


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Is it weird that i'm sooo bored of these stupid mild contractions, i'm actively looking forwards to it getting really painful!??!

Not at alll...bring it on!!! At least you know its going somewhere. :happydance:. Cheers for the bathing oils tip...thats me sorted for tomorrow night when hubbys out at tennis


----------



## blessedmomma

will clary sage start contractions or just make them stronger if you are already contracting?


----------



## newfielady

I tried keeping the cat out of the nursery but then anything the dorr was opened the cat would run in. Now I just ignore her going in there and she don't bother, She's just like a naughty child, only does what she thinks is bad. :rofl:
More down through sharp pains. Feels weird.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

mitchnorm said:


> Joannaxoxo said:
> 
> 
> FT - Do what, post about my evil/murderous kitty? lol. He only wants to snuggle and be kept warm lol. It actually scares me that we will have to be so careful that he doesn't smother the baby.
> 
> Mmm our cats have never been allowed in our bedroom and the nursery has been off limits since we decorated and furnished it :thumbup:. Kitties know their place :haha:...they have several 'beds' set up in our spare room....spoilt! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Our kitty is allowed in the bedrooms but not at night, he'd keep us up all night. The dog isn't allowed in the bedrooms... she is far to big to cuddle with us at night anyways (though DH would love if I allowed this). Big dog + small bed = no room... so no doggie in bedrooms.


----------



## crowned

Hi ladies... went to hospital and was told I'm in early labour. My cervix has softened, but the inexperienced resident couldn't figure out how dilated, so no idea there. They sent me home to labour here for a while, see if anything changes. My contractions HURT, but they seem to be getting further apart, which doesn't bode well. I'm in the bath now, might take a nap after to see if anything has changed. Really hoping baby decides today is the day, though!


----------



## emera35

Crowned - Good luck honey! Try to relax, take a bath and get your butt back to the hospital as soon as you feel like you aren't coping with the discomfort :hugs: If things slow up then try rocking on all fours or pacing round the house. If you can grab the chance to eat and sleep, then do :thumbup: Hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too long! xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh wow Crowned!! So exciting that things are happening for you, good luck!! Hope those contractions continute and you get your baby soon :)


----------



## emera35

blessedmomma said:


> will clary sage start contractions or just make them stronger if you are already contracting?

Blessed, its one of those things, its really not going to put you in labour if it wasn't going to happen anyway, you know? It is supposed to make the contractions do more, if that makes sense? So make them more effective, rather than stronger. It also has a narcotic like effect, so some women use it as pain relief too. I think its why it can cause a headache with some people.


----------



## lauraclili

Good luck Crowned! 

A little advice if someone wouldn't mind... My DH is out until 10. I still have a headache but it's not awful. I can have more paracetamol but it didn't help last time. Do I take pills, stay in bed and wait until hubby gets home then see how I feel or call hospital again because my headache hasn't gone away even though it's ok and only about a 4 on the pain threshold or call DH? 

I know I should make this decision for myself but I'm worried that I'm being a wuss and wasting people's time for nothing, particularly as headache is not bad. 

Also, honestly, I really don't want to be induced and I haven't even packed my bags yet. All stupid reasons but I don't want to be sent home with there being nothing wrong...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wow crowned! sounds exciting!

i am so excited i have just won a competition for a baby teething necklace. i havent won anything since i was a child. its great!

this is a link to the product i have won although it wasnt from this shop

https://www.agelessamber.com/store/...2-teething-bling-pendant-mother-of-pearl.html


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

laura, if it was me i would wait for my hubby to get home, but if you are in any doubt about the headache then you should really call the hospital

i know its basic but have you drank loads of water?


----------



## lozza1uk

Laura - id probably try more paracetamol and see how I was in an hour, but give triage a call and they'll advis you over the phone whether to come in?

I don't really know enough about pre-e, but def don't worry about wasting their time, thats why they're there! If in doubt, call/go in. X


----------



## emera35

Laura, i'd take the paracetamol, seeing as it won't hurt and give them 30 mins / 1 hour to kick in, even if they don't help, i'll bet the hospital will tutt if you say you haven't taken any, they seem to thing it fixes everything. :dohh: If it gets any worse in that time then call OH and/or go to the hospital straight off. Thats what i'd do anyway :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Defo take the para. One of the things we look at for PET is that a headache doesn't shift with pain killers. Do you have wobbly eyes or anything? I'm sure you're fine but please Cal them if it doesn't shift pet is awful if it gets bad. Xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks for the advice. I've taken the paracetamol and spoken to my DH so most bases covered. I think it's ok but didn't shift last time. I see if it has any effect this time :)


----------



## citymouse

Crowned, good luck! Progress quickly and have a wonderful birth! Or get comfy and spend a few more days with us. I'm sure you'd prefer the first option. :rofl:

Laura, I think you could give the paracetemol a try. Also, do you ever use a cold compress for a headache? I keep buckwheat pillows in the freezer and those usually help, if I put them over my eyes.

I woke up with a headache this morning, which was very strange... I used to get them constantly, but since I've been pregnant I've only had maybe 3-4 total. So not thrilled to find myself with one today.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG this day has been the longest every at work! So bored. With all the time i've spent on BnB and online googling stuff... what a waste of being at work... (apart from BnB)... I just feel useless at work with nothing to work on (at least i'm getting paid to sit here). Ugh only 15 more minutes until DH picks me up and I can go get stuff done at home.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm having an aromatherapy bath... heranium and Clary sage... also had a Mega clear out!!! Gross


----------



## crowned

By the way, i don't know if it was someone on here who first mentioned it, or if I heard about it elsewhere, but www.contractionmaster.com is very useful for timing your contractions! Not to be a salesperson or anything, but we've found it very handy. It keeps track of the frequency and the duration of each contraction, and all you have to do is hit start and stop. We've used it a number of times already.


----------



## emera35

Hoping OBEM will put me into sympathy labour :haha: Just chuckling at the Russian woman asking for her epidural and then putting her make up on, love her! :lol:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Good luck crowned! 

Emera maybe you need to go for a run or something to get that baby to come!!

AFM- not such a good sleep! Really bad indigestion and bit of an upset tummy but I'm 38 weeks today :happydance: have premisson from hubby to just take it easy today! Which is nice means I don't feel guilty about not getting much done!


----------



## Glowstar

Well the Lithuanian woman and her constant make-up checking/applying made me laugh :haha:

Looking forward to the girl next week and her 'shit' :rofl: :shock:


----------



## emera35

Oh Glow, me too, that looks hysterical!! :D


----------



## emera35

Wouldluv, i think going for a run would probably kill me! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Crowned :happydance: Good luck!!!! xxxx

Laura - so sorry to hear about the headache. YHou ahve already had some grand advice on here, but I really hope the paracetamol calms it down :hugs:

AFM - I lost 1lb at fat camp this week, which is fine I guess. We had our pizza treat, but I totally over indulged, so the only baby i'll be having tonight is a food baby!!! I keep rolling around groaning about how much it hurts!!! I have a marvellous pain threshold, don't I? :haha:

Cupcake, I love the necklace....I'm just going to look for one for me now!

Bed.zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## firsttimer1

hi ladies :(

i was on the kitchen with DH and my right hip/pelvis/whatever totally locked and i cant put weight on my right side :( took me about 20 mins to get from kitchen to sofa :cry: Then a sharp pain took over my tummy - prob cos i over did it.

im so peeved as i had NOOOOO pelvis/hip pain for two whole weeks.... and now this? Just dont get it.

will be glad when today is over..... :(

crowned - really hope tonight is the night for you hunni, cant wait for update in morning or whenever u get a chance :hugs:

right.... im going to start the half hour journey upstairs to bed...... night ladies..... last day of work tomorrow at least! xxxxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ha ha I don't think I could run either emera! 

Ok so it's official baby is too big for me now! Indigestion, squashed bladder and bowels not to mention trouble breathing from squashed lungs all at once! I'm officially over being pregnant! How can this baby possibly grow anymore.. There Is just no room left!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

By the way it's officially march so it's officially OUR TURN!! Remember back to our poppyseed days.. Felt like march would never come but here it is!! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

wouldluvabub said:


> By the way it's officially march so it's officially OUR TURN!! Remember back to our poppyseed days.. Felt like march would never come but here it is!! :happydance:

yay for march!!!!! i kept telling DH i just wanted to make it to march, so happy its here. :happydance: i would love to make it a couple weeks to be induced, but if baby wants to come anytime now im ready :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse

Wow... I am so not ready, LOL! 

So there actually was something wrong with my car, they had to keep it overnight to change out a part. Pretty surprising, considering it's only 4 months old. But I'm glad to know it's not in my head! Plus, the dealer is close to a Babys R Us, so I can return some stuff when I go to pick it up. 

Absolutely everything I eat gives me acid reflux these days. Boo!


----------



## citymouse

Quick, somebody thank me for something so my number of thanks doesn't end with 666!

Have I mentioned how beautiful you're all looking? :rofl:


----------



## blessedmomma

me too mouse. it really sucks. every night i have to take tums or lay in bed in misery. doesnt matter what i eat!

i love all the romance about going into labor on my own. i think thats what makes me want it to start before my induction. i also know that its not good for his fluid to keep dropping so if he isnt out by induction date its important to get him out then. he can have a lot of problems in labor if it goes too low and it can really put a lot of stress on him, plus ups my chances for an emergency section. i will be hoping to go before then, but if not im just gonna have to live vicariously through you all :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Chewing gum sometimes helps me, but not for long!

Emera, thank you for the thanks... what are you doing up?


----------



## blessedmomma

i wouldnt be surprised if chewing gum gave me heartburn!

emera- i was thinking the same thing! you're awake???


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow March already, eek!

FT - did you ask the GP about your hip? Hope you made it up the stairs and hooray for last day of "work"!
Loo - 1lb loss at this stage is amazing! I hopped on the scales this morning and am sure it said I've put on 1.5kg since last week! Chose to ignore it as a blip and try again tomorrow...

Right, off to bed for the second time tonight to see if I can sleep, night all


----------



## Glowstar

:happydance: for March!! 

Well I am up for the 3rd time since going to bed at 10.30pm :sleep::wacko: up twice to go for a wee and now had chronic cramp so just ended up getting up for a bit. 


FT hope your hip/pelvis is better. Could baby be lying on a nerve? I had it for a bit yesterday. By the way......you starting maternity leave tomorrow? could have fooled me...I thought you'd been on maternity leave for the last 8 1/2 months :rofl: :winkwink:

City hope your car and acid reflux are better soon :thumbup:


----------



## crowned

Bah! Contractions have eased off and it looks like we won't be having a leap day baby. Onward and upwards - a March baby it is!! Sorry for the false alarm ladies. :(


----------



## Glowstar

Awww never mind Crowned :hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh well crowned! Hopefully next time it will be the real deal!!

Sorry to those not sleeping! I totally feel your pain!


----------



## newfielady

Congrats on the labor Crowned. :haha:
I have a headache too ladies. I've had it all day, just can't shake it. Also think I had a few cramps/contractions too and my back is paining. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

crowned- oh well, hopefully those contractions are prepping things for when it really starts :winkwink:

hope everyone gets some better sleep!! :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Crowned, your body is getting itself all nice and ready. On the bright side, your baby gets to stay cozy and warm and cook for a little while longer. :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

You nearly had me on here at stupid o clock to.....sleeping is such a chore at the moment. Plus hubby has taken to.getting up at around 6:30am wtf!!!!! He always brings me a cup.of tea in the morning...agreed before we got married ha ha but considering forgoing it now :-(

Ft sorry about your hip
wouldluv yeah for our month...come on babies. Mine will defo be a march bub with induction being around 25th if i go over
mouse sorry about car.....that sucks
lozza and glow......sorry about lack of sleep....i feel your pain

Long walk this morning....hoping it brings on something. 

Crowned.....woop for no frittata for you.......but come on baby again


----------



## emera35

Gahh another bad nights sleep here too! Suppose its some comfort that its not me on my own, much as I don't wish I on anyone else!
Roh came and jumped on me at 6.15am. Let him cuddle up in bed for a bit, but he just can't stay still, so I sent him back to bed, poor child, I'm a mean mummy! I'll let him get up soon. 7.30am sounds much more civilised! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Oh and :hugs: to Crowned, I know how you feel, pretty frustrating eh? :hugs: Its all good prep for your body though, that's what I keep telling myself anyway!


----------



## mitchnorm

Gahhhhh loads of babies being born on third tri around 38-39 weeks!!!! And some being induced then too.....why? Why not me now? What ailments do i need to develop to get induced??? :-(

Morning emera.......lack of sleep sucks.....grumpy Mitch here ha ha


----------



## emera35

Mitch, I feel the same, like, why can't I have my baby now?!? :haha: Ah well, she'll come out when she's ready I guess. I'm sort of proud in a way, I never in a million years thought I'd make it to March!! Pretty good achievement I say! :). Maybe I'll have one of those rare babies that arrives on their due date? Or maybe I'll be sitting here at 42 weeks still, gestating a toddler?! :haha:


----------



## Widger

March is here :yipee:

Sorry things have slowed down girls. Must be so frustrating. Particularly for Emera who has had to endure contractions on and off for months :hugs: Like your positive thinking though.... will help you on your way.

As much as I'd like baby to come as I'm now fully cooked :yipee: Mitch I'm not sure I'd want to be induced. Sounds pretty awful. Just think... you really don't have too long to go. Whereas I could technically be waiting till April :cry:

So managed to have couple of nights without my boy but instead of going away as planned, I'm sorting out last few bits in house with hubby. I figured that it would relax me more finishing jobs off than spending money to stay in hotel to get up and pee in the night, plus not drink :haha: am I crazy? Amazing what you can get done without a toddler in the house.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy march!!

sorry to hear labour tailed off crowned but as everyone else said, its good practice!

happy last day at work FT. im jealous as you know but only today and tomorrow to go, and today is payday for me so at least that is a perk! lol


----------



## emera35

Widger, a couple of days/nights without a toddler? Oh my that sounds like bliss at the moment! :haha: I reckon I could probably redecorate the whole house, or maybe write a novel, or both! :winkwink: I'm quite jealous! Saving the weekend and Nanny's house for after the baby is here, figure I'll need it more then! :)


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Ladies

Sorry about the contractions Crowned, and Emera, but it won't be long I think.

Starting to feel like I want to meet the baby but still trying to get some things out of the way so mixed emotions really. Builder coming to sort a built in cupboard tomorrow so we can at least clear the baby's room and make it a changing space....plastering will have to wait.

The baby was having a party yesterday, I was watching it poke out at all directions whilst on the phone to my mother.

MW thinks it's a girl having listened to the heartbeat. I remain open minded.


----------



## emera35

MsC I reckon the heartbeat thing is another myth myself ;) glad the nursery work will finally start. Will you have baby in your room to start with anyway? As then it doesn't matter so much whether the nursery is done or not. We didn't have ours sorted right away last time either as it needed re-tanking, so was a proper building site for ages!


----------



## MsCrow

That didn't stop MrC being quietly pleased. I think he likes the idea of a girl because there aren't the expectations of little boy masculine behaviour from others. He says he doesn't mind tho'. And yes, the baby will be in our room - the family cradle is bed height fortunately so we have 6 months leeway. Thank god.

Still dicing about whether to go to this funeral next week, would you travel at 38.5 weeks for 3 hours each way? Would you stay away for a night to break it up?


----------



## emera35

Hmm, that really depends MsC. Personally I wouldn't want to stay away overnight at that far gone. And equally I don't know if I could manage 6 hours in the car in one day. I think I'd prefer to attempt the trip in one day than stay over though. 
Thinking about it, my SIL came to my brother's funeral and she was 38 weeks and that was about the same distance. She just bought her bags and notes along just in case and we did the trip there and back in one day, we just factored in a break halfway on each leg. Think she was more comfortable than me as I had morning sickness at the time. 
So yeah, your call. I'd say at the point I'm at though I'm not willing to go more than 20 mins from home so it all depends how you feel :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning march mamas - this is OUR month!*

*Pirate Kas and her limpy hip checking in *

*Loo -* well done on weight loss hunni - your so determined! xx
*Glow/emera/wudluv/insomniac crew - * Hope you all got some sleep in the end!
*Glow -* you cheecky :witch: LOL! yup today is last day of work... im the worlds best multi-tasker you know, switching my work website and this one ALL day :haha:
*Crowned -* march babies are the BEST baby.... i know...im one :hugs: so have baby any time now :)
*McCrow - * i would do the travel as a passenger if its something i REALLLLLLLLLY thought i should go to and would regret if i didnt. With my labour bag, mat notes and all prep of course. Not sure if i would stay the night.... its a toughy. And as for HB prediction, my MW is pretty certain we are having a girl too. She said it with such certainty - ''This is a girl''. :haha: cant wait to see if she is wrong or right ;)

*Hip *
well im wlaking like a pirate, cant go out alone and cant even get into the bath :haha: So stick a parot on my shoulder and call me Pirate Kas ;) BUT its a bit better than last night. Glow - its quite possible that baby is on a nerve as i cant figure out why i would have it now, after two weeks of nothing? and i am getting sharp pain pains deep down in my do-da. Oh, to be glamorous again! :haha:
*
Last day at work*
Very excited :happydance:

*Off topic*
My new tv unit / sideboard is arriving today for the living room.... part of my excessive nesting.... Yipppeeeeeee :dance:


----------



## waula

morning lads - MAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :happydance: 

*FT* - sorry to hear about your leg/hip...i'm hoping all these aches and pains will disappear once we've had LO's?!!! and LAST DAY TODAY!!! :happydance:
*Glowie *- thanks for the advice last night...DH is very grateful :rofl: :haha: 
*Crowned* - sorry things have tailed off for you - good ol' bodies gearing up the event aren't they!!! :hugs:
*Emera* - woo hoo for making it to March - she'll come when she's ready...but you must be so proud to get this far :flower:
*Mitch *- enjoy your walk and have a go at relaxing "downstairs" as you walk - I was amazed at how much your pelvic floor gets a work out when you walk!!!
*Loo *- I think any loss of weight at this stage is immense. I, on the other hand am gaining weight at a massive rate - 3 stones :wacko: but I keep comforting myself with the fact that all my clothes still fit and there just must be a lot of really heavy fluid kicking around!??! :dohh:
:hi: to everyone else and sorry if I've forgotten anything?! :flower:

well no more pink discharge since yesterday for me...DH very excited that i might have had a show (and that it may be time for mouthwash time :spermy:!!!!)


----------



## firsttimer1

> DH very excited that i might have had a show (and that it may be time for mouthwash time !!!!)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :sick: :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I mentioned dtd vs 'mouthwash' to hubby last night.... He knows one if not both will be implemented this weekend.....the choice is his ;-)

Right walking with a saggy downstairs it is then ha ha....thanks waula


----------



## waula

Brave lady Mitch - giving him the choice!!!! :rofl: my DH would take advantage of that I think!!!! :blush: to be fair i'm not sure i'm mobile enough for mouthwashing!!! hahaha!! :haha:

Does anyone think there's anything in the theory that girls are born earlier than boys???

x


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - i'd never heard of that theory :shrug: well were we all born early/on time/late? I was a week late and my sister 10 days late xxxx

EDIT TO ADD: 2 of my brothers were late - one early by a few days xxx


----------



## waula

oooh just had some bump out time in the sunshine - certainly woke someone up!!! belly been dancing in the sunshine :cloud9:

someone just mentioned the late/boy theory to me the other day - we were a mix of early (brother, 1 month early, placenta praevia) and late...thought i think 30-40 yrs ago the whole pregnancy thing was a bit more relaxed. people say boy ones are a bit bigger but not sure if that means they stay in longer too... :shrug:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Lads! It's flippin March! ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHH Let's start having babies...

I'm getting a tiny bit tired of texts asking if i've had the baby... like i'm going to keep it a secret.


----------



## Glowstar

I now have the image in my head of all of you gargling :spermy: :sick: so thanks for that :rofl: 

Re girls coming earlier than boys....I don' think so :shrug: think we are all grasping at straws to try and work out when babies might make an appearance :haha: my 2 girls were 42 & 40+1 so not early at all :winkwink:

This is such a frustrating time to be honest because with all the will in the world you cannot predict when baby will arrive :wacko: and for those of us that are anal retentive and like to be in control that's a bloody killer!!!!!! I tried everything to evict DD1, curry, sex, bouncing, walking......in the end she came when she was ready and not before :wacko: 

Mrs C - have you called your MW about maybe making this trip to see if she can advise you?? 

ANYHOO -stop whinging you lot....I've still got 4 'effin weeks to go!! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Yeah I'm a control freak. I was thrown off enough by Roh appearing 5 weeks early, very disorganised of him! This waiting is worse though everything is ready and waiting waiting waiting!! :haha: I'm getting there with the letting go, I bet as soon as I really just let go, she'll arrive! :rolleyes:

Yay March! :dance:


----------



## emera35

Oh and girls early, boys late... In my experience, I'm going with...no! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've been invited to a wedding in april. No kids allowed but i can give spike to a random babysitter they've got. No way am i leaving a newborn with strangers.


----------



## MsCrow

Gosh Missy, what a great sounding wedding...not.

My good friends are having a civil partnership ceremony and we're really looking forward to taking the baby. But it'll be in July and they're excited the baby will be there, fortunately.

Glowie, my mw said it was up to me and how I feel but she said it would be more sensible to break the journey up overnight. I'll try and stop thinking about it until next Tuesday when I HAVE to make a decision.


----------



## waula

Ugh Missy - wedding sounds great...we've got a uni reunion in September in Bristol when LO will be 6months old and not convinced we'd be happy to leave him for that never mind when a few weeks old!!!

Well the first of our NCT has had her babies - homebirth, 8lb 5oz a week overdue...so excited to meet ours now!!! But still feel like I'm happy to go a few more weeks - got a lot of ladies lunches to have between now and then!!!

Loving the sunshine today - go and get your Vit D lads!!!! xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Well we're only invited to the evening do. He's my little brothers lifelong best friend and so like my parents and their friends and all my oldest friends and their parents will be there. I thought he might make an allowance for a brand new baby (which all the parents will want to see). TBH it's fair enough, it's their wedding, but Spike will be too weeny to leave.


----------



## waula

It makes it even harder if all your family are going too doesn't it - depletes babysitters somewhat!!! But then I can understand not wanting a million squealing kids around and if you invite one you have to invite them all... oh the politics of weddings - so glad i won't be doing that again!!!!!

right, time to construct more lasagnes... saw a jamie oliver tip the other day about a cheats way to do lasagne (Emera close your ears, this doesn't sound authentic italian!!!) but instead of using white sauce you dollop on creme fraiche and seasoning with grated cheese between each layer - had it last night and it was DELICIOUS!!! and a lot quicker...:munch:

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Well Emera you made it to March and in all seriousness you could be hours away from meeting your LO :hugs:


----------



## emera35

I think if people say no children they need to be prepared that anyone they invite with children might not be able to come. :shrug:

Waula - Bring yer babber along to the reunion and drop them here for a few hours whilst you go (I'm a fully qualifed childminder) that way you won't have to leave them for so long. Although admittedly you'll be leaving them with some mad lady you met on the internet! :rofl:

Some bloke at work gave OH a pack of cheese flavoured microwave popcorn. He decided to cook it this morning. Oh my, it smelt horrendous! The smell isn't shifting either, the whole back end of the house stinks to high heaven, its revolting. Its making me want to throw up! :sick:


----------



## Glowstar

Waula - how big is your Freezer :shock: :haha:

OH got me the Jamie Oilver book for Xmas but to be honest there's not much in I would make, there's too many pictures and not enough recipes :shrug:

I got some really good cook books off Freecycle yesterday. Some Good Housekeeping ones and a brill one called the Everyday Chicken Cook Book which has literally got hundreds of easy recipes for a non-cook like me :thumbup::blush:


----------



## emera35

Jamie Oliver is a bad naughty man! Had my NCT xmas meal at his italian place here though and it was kind of nice, although not quite right! :nope: I do like how he popularises easy healthy food though. :thumbup:

And yeah Waula, you must have the biggest freezer in the world!!


----------



## firsttimer1

whoooo my last day is going well - had lots of lovely emails and the chairman has thanked me for all the lovely training cribsheets i wrote to keep them going until July :haha: Thank god i checked that one yesterday where i started typing about pregnancy without realising :rofl:

Going to have some lunch now :kiss:

*Emera -* i forgot to say, did you watch MasterChef last night? such amazing food. and i cried when the eliminated person left... and i cried some more with happiness when they all found out about the next task.... hormonal much? Totally set off a major craving for fish :rofl:
*
Missy - * is the wedding close by? could you go for a few hours and leave spike with your mum or someone you trust? even that will be hard though! x ahhh - just read ur next post, so parents are out of question. In that case put spike in a sling under your jacket. The happy couple will be so drunk and high on love they wont even notice!! :hugs:

*Waula *- where the heck in the UK are you? It was gorgeous here yesterday but today is all cloud :shrug: no sunshine for me yet...... and its chilly :cold: LOL
*
emera again.... * i think you should start thinking that ur little miss is going to be late. That way perhaps the more you relax, like you say - she will show (basically trick her heehee). Plus then u wont be disappointed if she is a little while off coming hun :hugs: it must be hard i know, as at least most of us were thinking we would be late anyway :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT - that's what I was planning on doing (the sling thing) but I made the mistake of asking so now I can't get away with it! The wedding is far away or i'd leave Spike with OH for a couple of hours. The couple are mega chavs (well, she is anyway - she says things like "oh no you di-ent, girlfriend" and does that head wobble) so will certainly be drunk and fighting. 

Waula - i've done lasagne with cottage cheese before. No way as nice as white sauce (which isn't that hard anyway). I'm not a major fan of jamie oliver cook books. the recipes are mostly stupid.

ETA me and OH are looking up celebrities with birthdays in the upcoming days... there are some good ones. On monday it's the Proclaimers birthday.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya...well my walk was lovely....bumpy feels very heavy. I felt like the unfittest person in tbe world:haha:. The nct girl i went with.....her due date today.....has been going on walks and gentle gym activity up until 2-3 weeks ago....hence i was wheezing :haha:. Might schedule another for next Monday if shes still pregnant. 

Gees waula you are a cooking demon...i am making two batches of cookies for hubby to.take to work tomorrow....gonna have to start charging them :thumbup:

I did cook chilli and curry to freeze last night...but after all that (still got to do cottage pies) i thought its just as easy to buy from supermarket already frozen:shrug:. Hey at least it keeps me busy....

Ft - loads of lovely sunshine here in surrey


----------



## Glowstar

It's lovely and sunny here :thumbup: I've just been sitting outside with my RLT in my short sleeved PJ's.....nope not dressed yet!! :haha:

FT - yay for a great last day :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Lovely and sunny here too :thumbup: We are going out to the park later with my friend and her little girl (her and Roh love eachother! :haha: so cute) so looking forwards to sunning myself :)


----------



## emera35

Ooh FT yes I did watch MChef, I like Tom's food a lot, yum. Was glad about who went out though, didn't think much of him.


----------



## waula

oooh I'd forgotten about Masterchef - thats my afternoon sorted!!!! :happydance:

I'm in derby and its clear blue skies and REALLY warm - loving the spring weather and just heading out to my favourite pub to have lunch in the garden with my friend and her 3 weeks old :happydance: happy days!!!

and yes, my freezer is pretty massive and somewhat bursting at the seams!!!

xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh apparently temperatures will be dropping by a few degrees over the next few days so make the most of it.......hey ft if baby comes soon you will get use out of that pramsuit. Hubby was checking weather and it said snow/sleet Tuesday or something :wacko:

Mad weather!!!!!

Wedding wise we have two coming up...one at end of may which is child free...i have asked my folks to.come and stay to look after baby. Cant argue cos ours was childfree 2 years ago. The one in August is with children....they have 2 themselves....so looking forward to buying a nice little outfit...aaawwww


----------



## waula

oh and Emera - be careful - I might just take you up on your offer!!!! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

mitchnorm said:


> Oh apparently temperatures will be dropping by a few degrees over the next few days so make the most of it.......hey ft if baby comes soon you will get use out of that pramsuit. Hubby was checking weather and it said snow/sleet Tuesday or something :wacko:
> 
> Mad weather!!!!!
> 
> Wedding wise we have two coming up...one at end of may which is child free...i have asked my folks to.come and stay to look after baby. Cant argue cos ours was childfree 2 years ago. The one in August is with children....they have 2 themselves....so looking forward to buying a nice little outfit...aaawwww

I find it a bit weird as they have a baby and his sister does too. But hey ho!

Oh yay for getting to snuggle our babas up. I'm going to walk to the shop soon. Or i might bunny hop up the road. Boing boing boing.


----------



## firsttimer1

aghhhh just received a gift from our Birmingham branch :dance: Its one of those 'baby clothes bouquets' and its GORGEOUS :happydance:

and guess what... the sun has just hit here too!!! shame i cant go out and enjoy it.... yet! :haha:


----------



## waula

oooh FT that is LOVELY!!! you're very spoilt!!! only a few hours to go and then you're really ready to have digs!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Thats lovely FT...i got bugger all from my work colleague....miserable lot!!!!!

I guess i may do when i actually have the baby :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Awww FT that's lovely!!! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Right cookies are calling....going to blast some music in the kitchen and get baking:happydance:

Catch you later x


----------



## emera35

Love the baby bouquet! I plan to do those as part of my new business, think they are gorgeous! :) I'm basically doing all sorts of alternative bouquets, so chocolate, cupcake and fruit bouquets too. Plus the more traditional cake side of things. Should be fun. Must say that's one of the nicer ones I've seen, must take notes! :haha:


----------



## emera35

I can still smell that rancid bloody cheese popcorn! :sick: Seriously disgusting, I'm sitting shut in my bedroom practically snorting an incense stick trying not to think about it! Will have to bake cookies later on and get rid of the smell properly. Just had another shower incase I was smelling it in my hair or something. Seriously if I go into labour now, I'm going to the hospital just in the basis it will smell nicer!!! :shock:


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT that is lush! 

Emera i'm so annoyed for you, i can imagine exactly what that smells like. PUKE!

Someone just sent me this. Ha ha https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - lucky you! I always send my friends a bouquet for babies so hoping someone sends me one! They're still unusual enough for people to be wowed, great business idea Emera, especially outside of London where it seems to be hard to find the fruit bouquets!

It's gorgeous here too, might go for a walk. 

Laura - are you feeling any better this morning?

Still no urge to nest at all! Really hope it kicks in soon as I want to, just can't be bothered!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies :)

quick Q.... why would a doctor agree to induce you before your 40 weeks if you do NOT have GD, OC or any complications?

its just ive noticed two ladies now getting induced in third tri at about 39+3days :shrug:

bit confused. (and would be jealous too but reallllyyyyyyy want to go naturally haha)

Its so sunny here now too - roll on 3pm ish! xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely present FT!


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> thanks ladies :)
> 
> quick Q.... why would a doctor agree to induce you before your 40 weeks if you do NOT have GD, OC or any complications?
> 
> its just ive noticed two ladies now getting induced in third tri at about 39+3days :shrug:
> 
> bit confused. (and would be jealous too but reallllyyyyyyy want to go naturally haha)
> 
> Its so sunny here now too - roll on 3pm ish! xxx

They often do in the US... not sure why else they would do it here. They almost certainly wouldn't do it at maternal request... unless maybe they are private patients?


----------



## Glowstar

Can't remember who mentioned the Proclaimers before.....but I LOVE them. I suppose I am an honorary Scot after living there for 17 years and both my children are Scottish. Anyway this is my favourite song of theirs......makes me feel like crying every time I listen to it :cry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmELS03_4So&feature=related


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning lads:

Sorry to all you ladies experiencing acid reflux and heart burn... I've never had either so can't really understand your pain, just sorry you have it.

Crowned & Emera - sorry the contractions have stopped, but like you said Emera, its your bodies way of make it's labour preparations. 

Mitch - I noticed how you mentioned that sleeping is a chore now... completely agree. Lying down physically hurts and no position is comfy... not to mention how often i'm up to pee each night lol.

FT - Sorry about the hip pain, hopefully its a little better by now. I woke up with hip pain in my right leg last night... must be the position of the baby because when I got up and shook it out a little it helped. Also, you mentioned induction before 40 weeks... another reason they do it here is if the baby is measuring big... my mom was induced at 38 weeks with my sister and she was born 8lbs.


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey guys
seems i'm not the only one having trouble sleeping, didn't even get a full hour in one go last night just kept waking up in pain, either from my back or my ribs or my hips or heart burn and then every time i woke up i needed a wee. AND it was bloody foggy last night :(:(:( anyone who lives near docks will tell you fog is not bloody good, we had fog horns going all bloody night and seeing as you can see the sea and docks from our bedroom window they are loud!!! I am bloody tired and can't even sleep now as someone is cutting the grass outside :(
I keep getting annoyed with everyone who keeps telling me to get as much sleep as i can now as i wont get any when the baby comes. Shows how much they bloody know. 
Sleeping is a chore! 

sorry rant over.

FT your baby flowers looked amazing! such a sweet idea!!

was hoping to come on here today to find more babies had been born but looks like we should all be march mama's (or early April mama's but hoping everyone comes on time and no one is late)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Is anyone else's pet acting weird? My cat will not leave me alone. She will only sit on me or on the other side of the room staring at me


----------



## littleANDlost

Missy, it;s not quite the same but i have a rat and she can hear baby in my belly i think and when i get her out she sleeps on top of the bump and then baby will kick her awake. Before i could feel her move i think the rat could hear her in there as she used to sniff at my belly and get a bit confused lol.


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah Missy - my dog won't leave me alone, probably because I am eating left over Chicken and Leek Pie :rofl: she's a greedy biatch! In all seriousness though she has NO clue that a baby is coming the only 6th sense she has relates to food :wacko:

Sorry L&L & Joanna for not sleeping - it's horrible and frustrating :wacko:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I think animals have some sense of what is going on. My dog is a puppy still (10 months old) and she is still pretty immature, but she will sniff my belly once in awhile. Also, recently she has been much more calm around me and won't jump up. 

The cat, however, not too sure if he knows if anything is going on... he tries to cuddle with me but prefers my hubby now because there is no room on my lap for him anymore lol.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Awww thats cute about ratty. 

I wonder if moving all the living room furniture and hoovering underneath everything around will put me into labour? Ahhh, apparently not. So i'm going to get down on my hands and knees and scrub the wooden floors.


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies, Happy March!
Getting ready for baby club and doctors appointment. Chat later. Just checking to see if there are any more contractions or babies. :D


----------



## MsCrow

Eh, my cats have been like superglue for the past 6 months.

My girl cat, Poppy, if I lie down on my side, she used to dig at my stomach to get comfortable, now she's really gentle, rubs herself along the bump purring and curls up against it. Either that or she sits next to me and leans on me.

My boy cat, Chester, just hangs around me like a bag smell, curling up between my arms at the laptop or is constantly cleaning me. I don't get it, does he think I need to be presentable for the baby?


----------



## mitchnorm

Sooo sweet.....my cats dont care at all...they love my hubby more and nothing has changed :cry::haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Awww crowy, that's so sweet. Charlie is back again, she just LOVEs the bump. She wants to sit on the top of it and hug (she's the one in that bump pic from ages ago.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i dont think my dog has noticed...

im bored. actually caught up on all my work which is quite miraculous.

i thought about making cakes tonight to take to work tomorrow, should i:

1) make pink and blue 'baby' themed cupcakes
2) make carrot cupcakes which are tastier
3) could possibly make both but im not sure i can be bothered/have the energy

?????


----------



## MissyBlaze

does anyone have a nice squishy cinnamon raisin cookie recipe?


----------



## firsttimer1

carrot cakes!!!!!!!! and post one to me too :) YUM.

LESS than an hour left of work for 2012 :happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

as cute as baby themed ones would be i;d go for the tastier ones, and then if you can be bothered make baby ones to cupcake.

I wish i could have a cat but we currently live in a flat and a cat would have no way of getting in and out by herself :(. depending on what i decide to do regarding going back to work i might try to persuade oh that we can get a puppy (just a little dog) when baby is old enough that we have enough time for one. 

My Raticus is enough for now lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> carrot cakes!!!!!!!! and post one to me too :) YUM.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, carrot cake for sure! ... suggestion - you could do pink & blue icing on top, then you'd have both.Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i think you are right. its going to have to be both isnt it........

i could so eat a carrot cupcake now. i love the cream cheese frosting.

i will just have to make sure i have enough energy!! lol

ooh only a hour to go FT - lucky you!


----------



## citymouse

Morning, lads! Happy March! Sorry some of you are feeling antsy... Don't worry, it'll come when it comes! Nowhere near as long as the wait for your first ultrasound! 

I didn't sleep well last night. Kept waking up on my back. For some reason when I'm half asleep, I'm reluctant to use my hypnosis cues to relax. I'm convinced my subconscious is aware that it's doing a lot of work, even though the rest of me is relaxed. :haha:

FT, is your hip pain the front or the back? 

AFM, doctor appointment at 10:45... At what point do I start making DH go with me? Only problem is, if he drives, I won't get to stop at McDs on the way home. :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

I agree on the carrot cake too! 

Lozano, thanks, I'm feeling ok today. I still have a headache but it's really mild so I'm hoping this means I don't have PE after all. I've spent the first day of my maternity leave packing my bag and getting sorted though just in case which should mean I won't go into labour until 42 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

In fairness though L&L, rats do rock. My friend had one called Zebedee that used to come to school with him in his shirt pocket. 

Contemplating pets...Poppy likes to follow me into the bathroom and hang out whilst I sit on the loo. Can you imagine what it'll be like with a toddler? That's it, my world of privacy has disappeared.

My reaction to cupcake's suggestions

1) make pink and blue 'baby' themed cupcakes.....meh :coffee: carry on (other posters note my lack of baby vibes in disgust)
2) make carrot cupcakes which are tastier :cloud9: oh baby, now you are talking
3) could possibly make both but im not sure i can be bothered/have the energy :sleep: meh, stick with the good stuff, it's carrot cake all the way. Now, I just need you to drive up to Manchester and drop some off please.

Edited to add: Great news Laura, I hope the rest of the day is totally uneventful.


----------



## littleANDlost

can baby become un-engaged once fully engaged?? Midwife said it was near impossible that baby would turn again now but didn't say if she would become un-engaged I only ask as babies bum is literally touching my boobs, it's tucked right under my ribs, it was lower down before and I'm worried she's come back up and isn't engaged any more :(? Anyone know if this can happen??


----------



## citymouse

I had rats when I was younger. I wish I had one now that I know more about animal training and psychology! I think it would be a lot of fun. I also had mice... One sweet girl who died young, and a mean-ass boy who lived forever! It's always the way.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I doubt it L&L, i'd be surprised. Mine is still up under my ribs so i'm not sure how it can be engaged but apparently it is!


----------



## kkl12

Happy March! :dance:

Can't believe it's finally March and we will all be having our babies soon:baby: so exciting!!

Feeling :sick: again this morning... I think LO's bottom is pressing up on my stomach. I also think my 2 cats can tell something is up. The male won't leave me alone, he cuddles up and lays on my bump. I can only tolerate it for so long but it's cute. The female wants to lay on every baby item in the house... I think she's trying to claim it as hers for now. 

Newfie -good luck at appt. :thumbup: Mine is tomorrow.

FT- lovely gift and congrats on your last day :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

L&L i think baby can become un-engaged


looks like carrot cake is winning. im determined to have baby themed ones too so it will have to be both!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

got to go and do some work ......

perhaps the other girls will be able to help more L&L


----------



## littleANDlost

we had two rats (Gandalf and Dumbledore) but after just a week Dumbledore passed away, i was so worried about Gandalf that i did everything to not let her get lonely, to the point that i think she thinks i'm a rat, she will groom me and wash out my ears and even try to get up my noes, and she sits and lets me groom her for hours. Plus we were told both where boys but Gandalf turned out to be a girl. She plays fetch and things and we've made little food challenges for her that take her hours to try to figure out sometimes. No one believes me that we've trained her but we have she comes when called and is the sweetest kindest pet i think i've ever had. Rats are the best lol.


----------



## littleANDlost

I hope she is still engaged. Missy has your bump dropped?? Mine still just as high and i assumed that bump dropping and baby becoming engaged were kinda linked?


----------



## kkl12

City- I made DH start coming with me 2 weeks ago. We have the rest of our appointments scheduled in advance so that I know he can come. However if McDonalds was involved... :munch: Maybe you can talk him into a shamrock shake
Good luck at your appointment either way!

L&L - we had a pet rat named Chrissy when I was in high school. People thought it was weird but they make amazing pets.


----------



## MissyBlaze

A tiny bit but I wouldn't say it feels any different to me. The last two days people keep coming up to me in shops telling me how gigantic I am. 

I LOVE rats, i've always wanted one. I've had mice in the past but rats are ace, they are so clever and gorgeous.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Rashy* - hip pain is at the front... not sure if its hip or pelvis... :( much better today which makes me SURE its how baby presses / lays on something?! Make sure you get a McDs today... think of me as you eat fries ;)

*L&L / Missy -* i was told a first baby can often part engage and then become free again.... ?! maybe it depends on how engaged they are?? Digs' bum is still up by my ribs.... so hoping they can be engaged AND have a high little bum :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

My OH came to mu first appointment but he works on a tuesday and can't get out of it (which is when clinic is). He is free this tuesday but i think i'll be having a stretch and sweep if i'm not in labour/a mum already... so i might tell him not to come.


----------



## firsttimer1

also L&L - i feeeelllll like my bump has dropped and pressure in there feels lower... but looking at photos it looks just as high :shrug:


----------



## Skadi

You must be excited FT! Tomorrow would have been my last day of work before 3 weeks paid vacation before my Maternity leave. I can't believe how quickly March has came when it felt so far away in January!

So some kind of bad news... I was BFing Keira last night at her 2:30 am feed but she was kind of messing around after I burped her and wouldn't latch on again. She only got 26mls so I had to top her up with a bottle. As I was sitting and feeding her she started coughing so I pulled the bottle away and sat her up to hit her back like when you burp her. She started going off colour (dusky blue) and limp so I was hitting her even harder to try and get her going again. She came back to a normal colour but then quickly went dusky again and wasn't really doing anything. She was still breathing though. After about 30 seconds of being unable to get her to come back fully I passed her off to the nurse but she didn't do any better. Keira finally came back on her own but it was a huge scare. This nurse was smart enough to realise that she needs a low flow nipple when she gets a bottle because sucks on the bottle as if she were BFing. She once took 60 mls in less than 5 minutes to give you an idea of how hard she sucks at the bottle! She seems to have nipple confusion but working the other way than usual.

So the Charge nurse is pretty concerned about the incident last night and we might not be bunking in with her. I'll find out in about an hour for sure though. He did say that she is doing most of her feeds fully at breast where she has no issues and that if I were comfortable with her potentially going off again at bottle.. well we would see. I really am hoping this doesn't set us back longer again. I just really want her home and I am exhausted from staying at the hospital but I will stay here to BF her at every feed if that is what it takes to get her home!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Here are some names OH has come up with for the baby recently. 

BOY
Tank
Croc
Buck
Cub
Kermit

GIRL
Pompom.


----------



## littleANDlost

i keep getting comments from people now to. I used to worry that no one could tell i was pregnant back when my bump didn't really exist, now i get annoyed that everyone can see me struggle with it lol. 
Do all bumps drop? I'm annoyed mine hasn't yet.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh no, Skadi, i'm sorry to hear that, that sounds so scary!


----------



## littleANDlost

Skadi - I'm sorry you had sucha scare, I'm so glad she is ok now though. Hopefully it will just be a one off and doctors will see that and not stop her from progressing and things. 

Missy - is your OH actually being serious with these? I though my OH was bad enough for mentioning Zelda for a name (as in princess zelda) though i am now actually kinda growing on it for a middle name haha.


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy, your oh sounds like he takes names as seriously as mine! He keeps going on about Rocky or Zeus, hence why we've not settled on a shortlist yet!

L&L - your rat sounds ace! I babysat one for a few weeks as a teenager, it had been rescued from a lab and was huge, used to eat dog biscuits! They're incredibly clever animals and really cute, much prefer them to bitey hamsters and gerbils which I had as a kid!

Re bump, mines been 3/5 engaged for a few weeks now and bum is still up under my right rib sometimes so although they can become unengaged it's unlikely now, don't forget they're just really long now! 50m from head to toe is a lot to squeeze in there!


----------



## lozza1uk

Oh, and pretty sure my bump has never dropped!

Skadi - scary moment... Hope they still let you sleep over and take her home soon


----------



## MissyBlaze

LOZ!! 50 metres!! That is big. 

OH's degree was in classics so he would LOVE Zeus. He came up with some really weird ones to start with (Iphaginia). I *think* he's joking but sometimes he goes on about it so much I start to believe him. I'm kind of warming to Spike (as a middle name - if it's a boy).


----------



## lozza1uk

Haha, oops yes of course I mean centimetres!


----------



## littleANDlost

i wanna go hang my washing out for a few hours as it's lovely outside but it's so much effort. tumbler dryer is so much easier.

I'm starting to worry about baby names now, we had kinda picked Olivia and OH loves it but i think I;m going off it now and don't know how to tell him. I quite like Imogen now.


----------



## firsttimer1

Skadi - oh no poor keira :( i hope you still get to bunk in with her hunni :hugs:
Missy - i LOVE your Oh's choices and think Pom Pom Blaze is just divine :winkwink:

L&L - here is a pic of my bump at 36 weeks and now at 38 weeks... dont think its dropped :shrug:

and can i just say.............. *IVE SIGNED OFF WORK FOR 2012!!!!!* :happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

It's dropped loads!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

MissyBlaze said:


> It's dropped loads!!!

MINE? i think it looks the same :haha: im not very good at this though.


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> MissyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> It's dropped loads!!!
> 
> MINE? i think it looks the same :haha: im not very good at this though.Click to expand...

Ha, it looks really different i think! And wahoooooooooooooooo on your no more work. This thread is going to be lightening speed now


----------



## firsttimer1

YUP :smug:

i want digs to appear like magic tomorrow now though :rofl: 

im going to begin my mat leave with (once the water is hot) a bath in essential oils; whilst sipping a RLT. shame ive got to clean tomo tho :haha:

the question is do i stick an EPO up my do-da again tonight.... i love that now that ive finished work, its the hardest question i need to answer in my life :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Dydd Gwyl Dewi hapus / Happy Saint Davids Day!

Skadi - I'm so sorry to hear about your scare. I really hope tonight goes better. xxx

Missy - Sounds like my oh's suggestions of Moonpig and Funkypigeon :rofl: :grr:

FT - I don't understand....it _has_ dropped?

I've been in for more monitoring (baby was quiet, but gave 2 reassuring kicks), and a scan this morning. My mamouth baby is surpassing it's estimated weight gain of 1/2 a lb a week, and 3 weeks after the last scan (where is weighed 6lbs), it is now a whopping estimated 8lbs :shock::shock::shock: WITH THREE WEEKS LEFT TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The sonographer did say that they don't really put on that much weight from now on, but I think he was just being kind. :sad2:

Other than that, the day has been full of trying to sort things out for Monday. We have booked a skip to arrive on Tuesday, so if this all falls through, the old bat can consider it a gift!!!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah do a doodah EPO! 

I'm watching last night's OBEM - its making me consider fake tan... however I know that the fake tan I have is slightly off and goes on green, i'mnot sure if it will actually tan me green though...


----------



## MsCrow

FT, your lovely bump has most definitely dropped!

I say, what the hell, foof it and see.

Thinking of you Skadi, hope things improve!


----------



## firsttimer1

OK maybe it has dropped then.... i guess when its your own bump you dont notice so much??? :shrug: so i was probably right that hip pain eased off when they engaged? mmm. thanks ladies :hugs:

Loo - thats a healthy baby in there then - and thats a good thing. and you might not go till 40 weeks. ANNNND even if you do their estimate may be off. ANNNNNDDDDD even if it isnt - thats still ...what... 9lb7oz at birth estimate? i think thats fine?!

In a funny way im hoping Digs is a 10 pounder so i get the instant weight loss! is that bad :rofl:

Missy / Crow - OK im going to ''foof it and see'' :rofl:

missy - last nights OBEM and the MW who talks about make up/looking good during labour made me re-think my normal daily routine of no make up, no brushed hair etc and decide that i WILLLLLLL put some on for labour so i can at least share the photos - and not hide them away :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - that has definitely dropped! And hooray for mat leave finally!!

Just been on the phone to my mum, apparently everyone keeps asking if theres any news and it's driving her up the wall!


----------



## loolindley

You want to share pictures of you being in labour? :shock:

I have specifically banned any filming equipment during the labour, only to be brought out afterwards :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

i feel silly now for thinking they looked the same :blush: wish 'dropping' meant something as then i would be excited :haha:

is anyone else getting acid reflux from RLT? urgh.


----------



## firsttimer1

loolindley said:


> You want to share pictures of you being in labour? :shock:
> 
> I have specifically banned any filming equipment during the labour, only to be brought out afterwards :rofl:

ha haaaaaa - NO!!!! :dohh: but obviously i do want some photos of the first time i hold baby etc... and i wasnt planning on even packing my make up!!! but i SOOOO am now! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I have to say that as a midwife how the women look is not important at all... foof and all (people ask me all the time about how their lady garden should be - it REALLY doesn't matter). HOWEVER as a mama, i agree, i want my pics to be pretty. In fact i might go and get my eyelashes tinted so i don't look so much like a pig as normal and dont' end up with mascara all down me face!


----------



## firsttimer1

yer - i mean, im not going to put on mascara, lipstick and and the full works (esp as water birth) but some foundation and blusher and a good brush of the hair ;)

its just im normally VERY lazy with make up. i pretty much only put it on when out for the evening. I just HATEEEE having to take it off - laziness! LOL


----------



## loolindley

I agree. Mascara is such a pain in the arse to take off!!!

I am also very lazy..... :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Same here! OH nearly passed out when i put some makeup on the other day. Also people always compliment me when i brush or wash my hair as it's so rare.


----------



## littleANDlost

well i hung the washing out and it was a bad idea, my back is now killing me and my hip went half way though, OH can bring that in latter i think! i ended up just throwing most of it over the line, most of it half inside out and all sorts lol. 

FT you have dropped!!!!! you could be having your baby before some of us early march mama's!!!

as for make-up I'm worried it will just all sweat off from pushing and things, and I'm so lazy with it as well. i might just leave me be for the first few photos then touch up and have some nicer ones afterwards. there is the whole scary facebook pictures that would need to go up lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

MissyBlaze said:


> Same here! OH nearly passed out when i put some makeup on the other day. Also people always compliment me when i brush or wash my hair as it's so rare.

Ha, I get this. Ooh have you had your hair done... Uh no, just washed it! I never wear make up during the day, prefer an extra 10 mins in bed in the morning! Having said that I've been trying more recently to compensate for the tired look!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Skadi - sorry for the scare you had, just glad keira is fine.

FT - I instantly thought your bump looks like it has dropped, even before I read all the comments people have said saying it has dropped. Probably why you've got pain in your legs, baby's head is pushing on nerves likely.

L&L - where do you live? Sounds like you've got nice weather, we're getting a snow storm today so for you to say that you're able to hang out the washing is very hard for me to imagine haha. Can I move to your area?! lol. I'm sick of winter.


----------



## littleANDlost

i'm in southern England right by the sea lol (though all docks and boats and no beach) It's not quite summer but sunny and much warmer than it has been. you have to make the most of the sun when it's out as it isn't very oftern lol.


----------



## MissyBlaze

littleANDlost said:


> i'm in southern England right by the sea lol (though all docks and boats and no beach) It's not quite summer but sunny and much warmer than it has been. you have to make the most of the sun when it's out as it isn't very oftern lol.

My bro lives there too. :)


----------



## citymouse

Skadi, sorry about Keira's scare! :hugs:

Missy, love the names... Pompom? :rofl:

Ah, FT, now you can finally join in the chat. ;)

My makeup routine is: loose powder (10 seconds), blush (4 seconds), a very neutral base of eyeshadow (20 seconds), combing my eyebrows (8 seconds), and lipstick (6 seconds). If I want to get fancy, I put on pale brown eyeshadow over the neutral (30 seconds) and occasionally mascara (1 minute). In high school I used to spend 15-20 minutes on my face... God only knows what I did!

I can see maybe a long-lasting lipstick for labor. I'm obsessed with Chapstick though, will definitely have that!


----------



## MissyBlaze

My make up routine (when i do it) is blusher... eyeshadow... mascara... eye liner if i can be bothered. It made me giggle to think about combing my eyebrows. Like they're really long.


----------



## littleANDlost

I've read that gas and air can make your lips really dry (?) so have packed a small tub if Vaseline and nivea lip balm. i think this may be all i wear while in labour (face wise)


----------



## citymouse

Ah, yes, mine are so luxuriant, like the coat of a fine cocker spaniel. :rofl: They just have cowlicks and like to go off in different directions if I don't tell them where to be.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

littleANDlost said:


> i'm in southern England right by the sea lol (though all docks and boats and no beach) It's not quite summer but sunny and much warmer than it has been. you have to make the most of the sun when it's out as it isn't very oftern lol.

Sounds lovely, I think you mentioned earlier about someone cutting grass! We've got a couple feet of snow on top of our frozen, yellow grass haha. So jealous.


----------



## firsttimer1

WELL feeling inspired i just went round the local chemists for some semi-perm RED hair dye ..... they didnt have any! BOO :cry:

so DH is going to the big tesco for me on way home to get some :dance: My sis usually does it professionaly for me but i cant wait heehee

AND..............im going to pluck my eyebrows!!!!! Last time they were done was June for my wedding :blush:

so i gather my bump has indeed dropped then :rofl: i wonder if all the EPO played apart? do you drop when you ''efface''? as thats what EPO helps with right - effacement??? still not sure what it is :rofl:

PS. arent we a glam lot!!!!! the no make up crew!!!


----------



## wondertwins

I haven't read back for a few days so let me know if I have missed anything major...

Just wanted to let you know that I was able to nurse both boys yesterday. :cloud9: Baby B loooooooooves the boob. Baby A latches well but gets bored after about 10 minutes. But he's taking enough between boob and bottle that he isn't loosing weight. Theyre eating every 4 hours. This means that we ALL get to come home tomorrow!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Loo - maybe your baby is eating all the lbs's you've been losing doing slimming world :rofl: I think 9lb 7oz sounds about right :winkwink:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Nah, effacement is more cervixy that babyy, so the cervix goes from a tubey shape (like 4cm ish) to shorter... It's that part that when you do it you lose your pluggy wug.


----------



## Glowstar

:rofl: @ City - but Lola is a tad offended :haha:

WT - that's fab news!!! woo hoo for the boys coming home :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Oh and I meant to add, Happy March to all you mamas!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*WT - THATS AMAZING!!!!!!* thank you for updating us and give the boys a kiss from all of us march mamas xxxxx :kiss: xxxxx

*Missy -* ignore my theory then :rofl: ive not lost any plug so i cant be that ''effaced''

Well my grooming afternoon has hit another wall.... i dont own any eyebrow pluckers! so DH is picking me up some of those as well :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

wondertwins said:


> Oh and I meant to add, Happy March to all you mamas!!

Great news!!!! How exciting for you all. Have you got the hang of tandem feeding or is it a one at a time job? X


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW wondertwins... i cant decide if i love you a little bit or hate you a little bit for how darn good you look in your FB profile piccie (in surgery!) xxx 

i think i will love you a little bit for it :winkwink:


----------



## wondertwins

firsttimer1 said:


> BTW wondertwins... i cant decide if i love you a little bit or hate you a little bit for how darn good you look in your FB profile piccie (in surgery!) xxx
> 
> i think i will love you a little bit for it :winkwink:

Haha. Thank you, but I think that's simply the result of the sheer wonder I was feeling combined with a healthy dose of drugs. ;)


----------



## waula

WT awesome news with the boys and coming home tomorrow...so very pleased for you. how are you recovering???

FT - yes your bump has bloody dropped...its so much lower it doesn't look like your bump! what are you like, worrying that baby hasn't engaged. you should see mine. it looks like baby is trying to engage with my neck rather than my pelvis. :dohh: 

Skadi - what a scare - hope there's no more and think you're doing incredibly well - fingers crossed for tonight xxx

Love all the rat chat...we had rats in our house at uni but they were called naughty names... c**ty and boll**s and they were also immense. No change in doggy behaviour at this end - apart from girl collie dog likes licking the bump but that may be more the taste of bio-oil. grim.

had lovely lunch out with friend and her 3week old - literally slept and fed and slept again so we went out with the dogs and she tried out my baby carrier which looked AWESOME... can't believe we're so close to having our own ones!!!! but she was going on about names and mentioned not liking Noah and I know it doesn't matter but why would people mention names when you've got like 10 days to go! Bah. Oh and she also says I've put weight on round my face. Yeah, no shit sherlock - i'm really pregnant and feeling a little bit hormonal. so when she offered to pay for lunch i let her. is that bad??!

how are the cookies doing Mitch??

and i'm with you on no make-up. normal day job of cows and poo = no point. i'm taking a tiny amount into hospital with me but am not sure streaming mascara down your face in the birthing pool with sweaty top lip and hair needs to be recorded for facebook!!!!!!!!!! :nope:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula - that is so annoying! I hate when people talk about names like that! Does she know that's one of your choices? You'd think with a new baby she'd remember what's irritating! I woke up to an email from my friend telling me and another preggo that although it's exciting that we're having our babies soon she wishes she was just pregnant again as having a baby is awful and worrying. Ummm cheers then!


----------



## citymouse

WT, fantastic news about everyone going home! :dance:


----------



## citymouse

What a tactful set of friends. :dohh:


----------



## waula

Missy - no we haven't really mentioned names to anyone but I just think its such a dangerous thing to mention and she'll feel awful in a few weeks time when we call him Noah :dohh: never mind...it was a nice lunch!!!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*WT -* nope, im pretty sure its allllllll you looking good - and NOT the drugs etc! so darn annoying. at least tell me you had a bit of face powder on :rofl:

*waula -* hahahahahahahahahaha sorry that engage with neck remark was hilarious! :rofl: It doesnt matter anyway hunni as your bump dropping really doesnt mean anything from what i can gather LOL x 

as for your friend saying youve put weight on face..... pretty sure i now have a fully fledged double chin. Oh the woe!!!!!

and she should know better than to mention names!!!!! seen as though you could like a lot of the ones that she is trampling on :dohh:

so good on you for letting her pay!!!

so ive planned out my pampering evening to include a bath, hair dye, plucking, trimming here there and everywhere (sorry tmi), painting nails etc...... plus we have to build our new sideboard unit...... 

......and MIL has just text saying can she pop in at 9:30 :dohh: timing sucks :rofl:


----------



## waula

Trimming here there and everywhere...can i recommend a mirror?! otherwise you'll resemble me who resembles an inverted mohican...

and who needs a MIL visit at 9.30!!!!! Blurgh...at least you can be all beautified!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

:rofl: @ Waula! hey and you got a FREE lunch...nice one :smug: agreed your friend is a bit silly to be dissing names days before you are due :dohh:

I'm pushing the boat out and washing my hair and plucking my eyebrows as meeting the NW March Mamas so no way I want to turn up looking like a trollop :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

i will probably be eyebrow less (i dont do them enough to be any good); soggy haired and bleeding from my ''here there and everywhere trim'' :rofl:

I know, 9:30pm is my cup of tea and bad TV time! :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

waula said:


> Trimming here there and everywhere...can i recommend a mirror?! otherwise you'll resemble me who resembles an inverted mohican...
> 
> and who needs a MIL visit at 9.30!!!!! Blurgh...at least you can be all beautified!!!!

Ha I did mine last night with a mirror! I just ended up shaving the whole lot off :haha: can't be arsed trying to trim and shape it! Although I did see in Poundworld they are are selling Vajazzles...could you imagine turning up at labour ward with a glittery pink love heart on your foof :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - forgot that you ladies were meeting tomo... for lunch right? Im jealous :( will you ladies take a photo of you together and post it? :)


----------



## waula

Ha Glowie - you and me same my dear...it seems easier to be bald than to be "shaped" and I dare you to go in all twinkly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: and DH thinks it all a bit novel too!!! I have been very naughty at keeping trimmed this pregnancy bless him :blush:


----------



## MissyBlaze

When i was working in Gynae me and a consultant and an anaesthetist had a hilarious conversation where we had to explain to the consultant what a vajazle was. He was horrified. FT , PLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE have one with his name on it. If he's working and sees it he'd faint.


----------



## citymouse

My hair growth has slowed through pregnancy or I'd be like a Yeti. I only shave my legs for doctor appointments!


----------



## waula

Urgh...anyone else feeling the nausea back again...:sick: almost puts me off putting masterchef on the iplayer...but not quite...
And i've had another "clear out"...what a fun few weeks this is going to be lads! Its like someone has found my purge button!!!! maybe the huge vanilla creme brulee i had at lunch was a bit much???! :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - PM me his name :rofl:

rashy - me too, hair growth is soooooooo slow so ive got real lazy :blush: LOL 

am i self-nesting???? :shrug: :hahaha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula - yup i'm totally pukey and ploppy. I was stood in waitrose yesterday looking at the gaviscon and a woman came up to me and started sympathising with me. Then she said i could get gaviscon from the docs and i went "waaaaaaaaah, but i want it nowhowowowowowwwww" in a cry voice. and she ran off.


----------



## citymouse

Waula, I think Baby is squeezing the bejeezus out of my stomach. I tried to eat cookies and milk and I could only fit two cookies. :cry:


----------



## crowned

I have the hardest time keeping things under control down there. I have to shave or it itches like crazy, but it's REALLY hard to reach everything to shave it! How can any of you possibly stand the itch when it grows out??


----------



## waula

Missy - my my this whole pregnancy lark keeps getting more dignified. Can I have supermarket envy??? I LOVE waitrose...I could live in there. And do midwives really not mind if you're somewhat untidy down there??? Like, surely you need a good view and would prefer not to have to style curtains down there to see????

Crowned - that's what i was slightly worried about the itching regrowth - avoiding it by keeping it short at the minute but its going to bite me at some point isn't it!

Rashy - only TWO cookies?? Man up girl. Get another two in there... No pain, no gain... maybe this is why I feel so :sick:


----------



## citymouse

Remember, my hair is as silky as a cocker spaniel's. :rofl: 

I don't get itchy...? Maybe your skin is more sensitive? I have cocker spaniel hair and elephant skin... There's an image for you nauseated lads.


----------



## Glowstar

Waula - you lucky moo I can't even get OH anywhere near my Foof! it's actually making me quite grumpy with him :blush: 

FT sounds like you are self nesting...about time you've only been on Mat Leave for 8 1/2 months already :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT sounds like you are self nesting...about time you've only been on Mat Leave for 8 1/2 months already

OI!!! :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

As long as it's not down to your knees... but that's rare. I've only got a memory of one woman where I was alarmed by the length. I was more impressed at the length than anything else. 

PS I was only in waitrose as i dropped OH off at work in a posh place and shopped around while i was waiting for him! I LOVE waitrose too.


----------



## citymouse

Now I'm saving myself for McDs!

On what I'm sure is a totally unrelated note, I finally found the pounds I never put on between 30-34 weeks. :blush:


----------



## waula

Glowie - DH has been rather sex starved over the past 9 months and so its any excuse i'm afraid and he keeps reminding me of the important role he wants to play in getting things "primed" down there...although i'm rather having to retrain him into the ways of lovemaking to an enormous pregnant person...surely anything other than spoons is absolutely impossible!!!! Sorry if this is TMI lads or if anyone is eating :haha: xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

You ladies crack me up with all this talk lol. 

WT - so amazing how the boys are doing, it must be exciting to take them home tomorrow! 

Make up - I'm a red head, so i've got really light eyelashes and without mascara I look blind lol. So I'm planning to just wear some waterproof mascara and it should stay on quite well during labour. But who know, I may be in so much pain I don't think I give a crap what I look like.

I'm also having a hard time keeping things tidy down there. I usually just trim but can't do that at the minute because I can't see my lady bits anymore! And I don't just want to go at it with scissors in case I knick myself, so I've sort of given up lol. I should do soemthing about it soon, I don't want to leave it too late and have a bush for all the doctors and nurses to see haha.


----------



## Glowstar

City - My OH is on his way home from work and bringing me a McD's! mind you, it's because he's grovelling!

Waula - OH has been OK up till now! and we tried other positions other than spoons and I just ended up with cramp! fed up of him looking at my arse though :haha: maybe you could give this one a go https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/galleries/29374/Sex-positions-during-pregnancy/8 :shock: :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Glowstar said:


> City - My OH is on his way home from work and bringing me a McD's! mind you, it's because he's grovelling!
> 
> Waula - OH has been OK up till now! and we tried other positions other than spoons and I just ended up with cramp! fed up of him looking at my arse though :haha: maybe you could give this one a go https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/galleries/29374/Sex-positions-during-pregnancy/8 :shock: :rofl:

Ha ha ha!!!! How would anyone do that with their legs?!?? OH tried missionary the other day. THAT was horrible.


----------



## waula

ok i just had an inadvertant wee...thanks glowie!!! is that website serious???? :rofl: 

Missy - I'm not sure DH would reach with missionary!!!!!!!!!!! as in i've got a big bump i hasten to add..just in case he ever reads this!!!!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeah my OH just pretty much squashed me. Blss him.


----------



## emera35

Oh my girls you've made me laugh! 
I accidently took up Wouldluvs advice and went for a run in the park this afternoon. Roh decided to make a break for it, I really had to RUN! :shock: 

Will catch up properly once he's in bed xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Had my nap and now having to.catch up with the foof, personal grooming and dtd positions talk....we have only really managed spoons and doggy haha:).....me on top???? Mmmm attractive .....:wacko:. God i really am going to have to.try and show some willing this weekend arent i?

Have been trimming but it gives me cramp issues even with a mirror:haha:

WT - fantastic news about bringing the twins home....sooo excited for.you. I want my March baby to be here too:kiss:

Soooo cookies are amazing as usual:winkwink:....cooked two batches...triple chocolate and chocolate, vanilla and hazelnut. Great recipe if anyone wants it.......made 40 in total and have only taste tested one of each.

Oh and definately dropped ft.......100%!!!!


----------



## waula

recipe???? yes please Mitch!!! xx


----------



## lauraclili

WT - Great news about the twins! :wohoo: 

DTD website - has got to be joking, surely?! Please?! I'm not even convinced I could get into some of those positions without the bump, let alone with it! 

You'll all be pleased to know that I have finally packed my bag so I can take it in with me tomorrow (and not need it!) 

I'm sorry I'm going to be missing the meet up tomorrow. We'll have to do it again when we all have our babies to show off... please?! 

Is anyone else getting really bad period pain? It seems to be there most of the time and then has kind of painful bits and then goes down again. I'm not suggesting anything of the contraction sort because the painful bits only last a few seconds or, 15-20 seconds at the most. I'm assuming it's just the baby wriggling down and stuff... Any ideas? If it's any help, I also have backache but then that's because my bump is mahoosive!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

DTD: hahahahahah... not happening! It's been about a month or more since we tried to DTD last. All we can manage is spoons, nothing else worked and even a month ago it was painful... baby is too low down and there is enough pressure down there for me. 

DH is allowed to watch when I put on my nipple cream lol.. he calls that his 'Sex'. haha. Good thing he is understanding... I bet he can't wait until I give birth so DTD can resume as normal lol.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

lauraclili said:


> Is anyone else getting really bad period pain? It seems to be there most of the time and then has kind of painful bits and then goes down again. I'm not suggesting anything of the contraction sort because the painful bits only last a few seconds or, 15-20 seconds at the most. I'm assuming it's just the baby wriggling down and stuff... Any ideas? If it's any help, I also have backache but then that's because my bump is mahoosive!

I have what feels like period pain, but it doesn't seem to come and go like you say. It feels more like period cramping (right down low, not in the ovary spot like period cramps) but in my foof area lol. Its like a constant pressure feeling... uncomfy but not painful. I find it stays for a few hours then goes away for awhile. Not sure if this is the same thing to what you are feeling.


----------



## lauraclili

Joanna, that's a much better description than I gave but I also seem to be getting the waves of pressure and period pain... I hoping it's my body gearing up but I fear I might well be fooling myself!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thats how I feel, everything little thing makes me wonder "is this the start of something?" but i've had this period pain/pressure for a few days now... plus i'm only at 36 weeks... so hoping to give LO at least another week in there to cook.


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch I'd like that recipe too please :thumbup:

Laura -good luck tomorrow and of course we will meet up once babies have arrived :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula and glow....will pm you the recipes so dont get lost in the thread  they are so quick and easy and yummy espec from just cooled mmmm

No pains...period type or others....dont think my body got the memo about gearing up for labour:cry:
Laura - good luck.from tomorrow x x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening lads,

not caught up yet but i see we have been talking about 'grooming'..... mine is out of control and i dont care! lol i cant see it or reach to do anything about it and the thought of re-growth is just too awful to think about.

DTD - doggy is the only way these days... lol maybe he'll get lucky tonight

hows the maternity leave going FT? lol

i am feeling slightly sick. i have eaten one packet of fizzy strawberry laces and one large bag of white chocolate buttons.

lemon cupcakes and carrot cupcakes in the oven. im going for both types!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - recipe for me too please! Need something to do next week! How long do they keep or can i freeze them?

FT - we'll take a photo for you, better put some make up on in that case! Really looking forward to it!


----------



## citymouse

Laura, good luck tomorrow!

You ladies with your sex... seriously, I have no idea of what that word even means anymore. My poor DH.

Doctor visit went well! She's completely okay with me not getting checked until 39 weeks. Then wants to check because it could make a difference in terms of how long I wait at home before going to the hospital. I'd like to know because at certain times of day it's a 15 minute drive and at certain times of day it's an hour! 

Besides, I should be done with my project by then, so having the baby early wouldn't be such a big deal.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh mum just rang me. She's booked me s beautician to come to my house in the morning for eyelash tint and pedicure! So happy


----------



## lauraclili

Hooray for your Mummy, Missy! 

x


----------



## mitchnorm

Good old mum missy....sounds fab x

Lozza, glow and waula - cookie recipe pm'ed...have fun x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Not even my mummy... ohs mummy! Lushy


----------



## citymouse

There's a chance Kelly will have internet access again today... didn't she say ten days or so, 4-5 days before her c-sec? It's March 2 in Australia... Hope we hear from her soon! 

How nice of your mother (edit: in-law), Missy!


----------



## loolindley

Mummy Missy sounds fab!!! What a lush treat. 

Is it really only 9pm?? I'm so tired but can't go to bed now!


----------



## lauraclili

Wow, even better. Well done not-mummy Missy! :D 

I hope Kelly comes and updates us all soon. 

I can't believe that we're getting to the point that when people go missing for a couple of days we have to assume (hope) that they're off having babies!


----------



## loolindley

Speaking of which....good luck for tomorrow Laura!!! :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck tomorrow Laura!

Kelly should have had her c-section last Friday? She moved house on the Thursday so maybe 10 days is this weekend?


----------



## lauraclili

Thank you! 

x


----------



## Widger

Trimming - ok so month back I made the really bad decision to not use a mirror and completely butchered my lady garden. I was bald in massive patches yet looked like a yeti in others :rofl:

As for dtd I've told hubby we need to give it a go again before baby comes along as once it is here he will be without for a while again. I felt so butchered after labour I was scared to let him near me for 3 months.... Felt as if I was going to lose virginity again. Sounds silly but I'm sure some of you will feel the same.

What a day of organising!! No toddler = feel as if you could write war & peace or completely rebuild a house :haha: can't wait to get him back though. Need my cuddles

So found my gym ball and the part that keeps it blown up is missing :cry: I wonder if you can just buy that part? Gutted :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Widger - my birth ball came with a spare plug bit, I can post if you think it might fit, I've got a purple birthing ball ball.


----------



## citymouse

Wish I lived closer, Widger, I have about nine of those sitting around!


----------



## Widger

Aahh thanks girls. I'm not sure it would fit Lozza. It is quite a big gym ball. Not sure how big the birthing balls are?

This ball really helped me during early labour last time as could drape across it. Do you think I could buy space one from somewhere. Typical, get my act together to sit on it and now going crazy because I cant sit on it :cry:


----------



## loolindley

My ball is my friend!!! Never mind labour, the pelvis pain relief it has given me is worth it's money over and over again!


----------



## citymouse

Widger, are there sporting goods supply stores near you? They might carry extras!


----------



## emera35

Mmmmm OH is bringing me a cheese and bacon burger home from work!! Masterchef is making me soooo hungry!


----------



## lozza1uk

Hmm, it's a 65cm ball, otherwise try sports stores. If not happy to post, will only be a stamp! 

Just watched masterchef too, it's made me hungry! I love Thai food!


----------



## crowned

Mitch, can I have the recipe too, please?

Laura, good luck tomorrow!!

AFM, had an ultrasound this morning and obstetrician appointment. I saw baby's face, and its little eyes moving back and forth as it looked around - so precious! 3215 grams is estimated weight (7 lbs) right now, and it's head down, locked and loaded! the only problem is a relatively long cervix yet :( Then the obstetrician (don't like her at all) said, "You could still go overdue you know." THANKS! That's exactly what I wanted to hear, after false labour twice already, and 2.5 weeks of waiting for this kid to come out - it could be another 4.5 weeks. Lovely. So nice to hear.:wacko::wacko::dohh::dohh:

Anyway, sonographer was lovely and it was sweet to see baby again. LOTS of phone calls and texts today asking if we'd had a leap day baby, so I ended up using that site that Waula (I think) posted www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com. Thank you!! Funny that we didn't even tell people about the false labour I had yesterday, but lots of people wanted to know if we'd had a baby or not!! Oh well, at least I get to be a true March Mama now!! Let's have some March babies!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emera35

Crowned, i sooo know how you feel! :hugs: These babies are fine all safe inside us, and they'll come on out to say hello exactly when they feel like it, nothing we can do but try to enjoy ourselves whilst we wait :) :hugs:

(By the way i recommend chasing a runaway toddler through the park at high speed for making you feel like you are doing something to get baby out. Had alot of shocked looks as i belted down the path after mine! :haha:)


----------



## em2656

So another slight change of plan. I am now being admitted to hospital on Sunday and will remain there until after the baby is born. They want me to be where they can see me incase anything goes wrong. So not only do I have two weeks to wait until she's born, I now have to wait those two weeks out, bored shitless and lonely :(

Also found out that baby will have to stay in special care unit at least 24hrs until I'm out of critical care and transferred back to the maternity hospital. Absolutely gutted.

I know it doesn't compare to others situations where babies are prem or poorly and need the care only available in the special care units, but she wont be and only has to be there because I will be unable to care for her initially.

Sorry for such a self indulgent post, just feeling really miserable about it all at the minute. Just want to stamp my feet and scream that it's not fair!!!

Em xxx


----------



## emera35

lozza1uk said:


> Hmm, it's a 65cm ball, otherwise try sports stores. If not happy to post, will only be a stamp!
> 
> Just watched masterchef too, it's made me hungry! I love Thai food!


Oh my, yes, Lozza that food was something else!! I was pretty much dribbling! I love the North of Thailand, we went to that market for lunch every day we were in Chiang Mai. Yum!:drool:


----------



## loolindley

Oh Em! :hugs: I could tell how heartbroken you were on FB. I guess it's good that they are really keeping a close eye on you, but 2 weeks in hospital is rubbish. Hope you get good reception so you can keep in touch with us. xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Em - that's rubbish, but at least they're keeping a close eye on you and you'll be in a safe place. Hope you at least get wireless to come on here and be entertained! If not stock up on lots of books. Hope time flies.


----------



## emera35

Oh Em :hugs: I can totally understand how gutting that is. :hugs:
Its good you are being looked after and well cared for, but i know exactly how rubbish long hospital stays are, its not what you want at all :(
Sorry that things aren't going to be simple and how anyone would want their birth and first days with their baby to be, but at least you can know that both of you will be safe and well at the end of it, and you can make up for it all with tons of cuddles once you are both home and on the mend. :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Watching the biggest loser USA and its making me feel so tired (and lazy). Think it must be time for bed (you know, that place to go and lie wide awake all night?)

Really looking forward to meeting MsCrow, Glow and Lozza tomorrow. Such a shame Laura can't be there though. 

Nos da lads. xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Em I'm so sorry. I don't get why she's not allowed to be with you. 

Also gutted for you crowned (although I secretly hated you yesterday for beating me). That scan sounds amazing.

Master chef was brilliant. So much pork! 

I'm going to watch 30 rock in bed now.


----------



## firsttimer1

OK - i just read through all the nights chatter and ive prompty forgotten everything. Sorry ladies :blush:

*em -* huuuge :hugs: to you darling

*Lozza / crow / loo /glow - *im major jealous about tomo so PLEASE take a photo to post on here :) then i can super-impose myself. No, really. Im jealous and freaky like that.

As for my pampering night to celebrate maternity leave starting - didnt happen. The side board unit took 3 hours to set up.... and then MIL came over. So the red hair dye and nail painting will be done tomorrow.... no eyebrow plucking tho as tescos didnt sell tweezers :cry: Its funny.... they havent bothered me ALL year since june when i last did them... and now, they MUSTTTTT be done!!!!! :grr:

In other news..... im not sticking EPO up my do-da anymore. I cant sit still or restrain pee for long enough to ensure it doesnt come straight back out.

Repeat after me: Ewww.


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooooooo cant wait to watch tonights Masterchef tomorrow...... whilst im on mat leave.....YEE-HAAAAAA! :happydance:


----------



## em2656

Thanks girls.

Missy - They say I wont be able to look after her as I'll be out of it. Even more so if I lose a lot of blood. My consultant warned me today that I need to be prepared for having a significant amount of blood tranfused. At least she'll be safe in special care and Dave will be able to provide all of her cares whenever he's there. 
He's going to be in a right mess though going back and forth between us both. We'll be in different hospitals, although they are next door to each other.

xxx


----------



## Widger

Em - can't imagine how worrying it must be for you and hubby. At least they are taking everything seriously although can imagine it must be utterly frustrating too xx

Ft - you can pamper yourself all day tomo if you like!!

Lozza - thanks so mych. Will have a look in sports shop first to see if have any, if not I may well nab your spare

Well after all the talk about trimming, I've just hacked away at a furry animal :haha: ridiculous how bad things had become.


----------



## citymouse

So sorry, Em! Sounds dramatic of them but better too have too much care than not enough, I guess. :hugs:

Contractor and electrician are here. Practicing their shouting, apparently. :roll: Pay no attention to the pregnant woman trying to exist twenty feet away. 

Crowned, hurray for your scan! I'm sure baby will be here before you know it. Perhaps it's peer pressure that made you and Emera into actual March Mamas. :rofl: 

I got kind of excited this morning because they put me in the ultrasound room at my doctor's office... But they were just out of rooms.


----------



## victorial8

Hey ladies, just thought I wud come and update that my march baby decided she wanted to be a February baby and was delivered by emergency c section on the 26th feb at 00.36

She is absolutely stunning and I was out the hospital on the 27th and down the shops yesterday with the buggy so I think im healing well.

Our little girl Freya is perfect and I havnt stopped looking at her since she was born x 

Good luck to all the march babies coming soon and I hope you are all well x x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Victoria- congrats on the arrival of freya! I bet she's beautiful!

I just wanted to say to you ladies who spoke about hair growth mine has NOT slowed at all!! I'm like a hairy bloody ape! It grows so much faster then before pregnancy so you girlies are lucky. Maybe it's because I'm have a boy??? FT- maybe your slow hair growth mean your having a girl!


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Victoria!

Well an update and it is GREAT. They decided Keira could room in with us tonight on the condition we exclusively breastfeed. As long as she doesn't have a massive weight loss in the morning when they weigh her we should be able to bring her home. I can't believe this is finally happening!


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Skadi! Have a great night! And don't forget to share some new pics when you can. :thumbup:

Victoria, congratulations!


----------



## lozza1uk

Skadi that's great news!! Fingers crossed for you.

Victoria - congratulations!


----------



## newfielady

Foof timer- :haha: You're bump has dropped big time.
Skadie- hope Keira is doing better. I didn't get a chance to read through all the posts.

Well, not such a good appointment for me this time. I've had a headache for the past two days, my blood pressure has rose to 140/80. :shock: I now have to take my own bp everyday and make sure the lower number doesn't go over 90. I put on 5 lbs since last week which was explained by the water retention I have in my legs. Huge swelling! The baby's head is down but the doctor can still move her around so he told me to do some walking everyday to move her down further. :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

Em- hugs honey. :hugs: I know how sad and scared you must feel, but I promise time will fly by. 

Skadi- yippee!


----------



## crowned

Em, so sorry things aren't working out like you thought they would. I'm glad the doctors are taking good care of you, but so sorry you and your baby will be separated. Definitely thinking of you, and hope your recovery is nothing like they anticipate, and you can see your little one right away!!!

Victoria, congratulations!!!!!

Skadi, so happy for you - enjoy your lovely night with your precious girl!!

Newfie, that sounds scary! :hugs: Take care of yourself and Danni, and keep us updated when you can. :) Do you have a bp cuff at home, or do you have to go somewhere to take it?


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :flower: No time/or energy to read back 

My 4th csection was a complicated one, firstly the spinal took ages to get right & I had shooting pains to my foot which scared the hell out of me!

Then they opened me up & found that my uterus was already open, my old scar had split inside me & the only thing holding LO in was her amniotic sac! :shock: My bladder was also 'stuck' to my old scar tissue!......Obviously they didnt tell me until after the op, but I knew something was wrong, as it took sooooo long

Im in alot of pain (my worst csection of them all) & I am suffering with spinal headaches/visual disturbances & numbess :cry:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

But the fantastic news is.....

We are very happy to announce the safe arrival of

 Oceana 

Born Friday 24th February 2012 at 14.12

Weighing 9lbs 2oz

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## wondertwins

Fabulous news Kelly! (well except the part about your section :shock:) I hope you start feeling well soon. :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

wondertwins said:


> Fabulous news Kelly! (well except the part about your section :shock:) I hope you start feeling well soon. :hugs:

Congrats to you too :baby::cloud9:


----------



## emera35

Congratulations Kelly! :dance: Sorry to hear about the complications with the section, hope you're recovering well now! :hugs: xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Lovely to hear from you Kelly and congratulations on having a healthy baby. I am so sorry to read about the c-section though. Are you healing well?

Crowned, boo hoo on a foof-happy baby. I hope it makes an appearance soon though I too have bookmarked that website.

Em, I'm gutted to read about you being admitted for yonks before the birth, is there any way they might reevaluate that?

Good night playing poker with friends but goodness, my bump felt heavy and it's definitely grown over the last week, my MW commented on it. No sign of the baby descending, it's still 'fixed in brim'. The baby woke up as I got into bed last night and the stabbing pains in my foof were eyewateringly painful. That and being sandwiched by the dreamgenii and a slightly squiffy MrC who was sleep-cuddling me made for a long night.


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations kelly!!!! Sorry about the nightmare section but glad you.had your LO safely x x

congrats victoria x x

Newfie....sorry about your bp...hope its comes down soon...and pleased try and put your feet up and relax x

FT - enjoy your first.'official' day of mat leave.;-)

NW girls....enjoy.your meet up.....very jealous and also.want a pic....ft gonna.photoshop me in too ha ha

Great nights sleep last night....up once to pee. I think i sleep better when i have a nap around 5-6pm....weird x

p.s.


----------



## mitchnorm

Em:hugs:

mscrow.....bad pains for me last.night..turning.getting.to.be quite a chore:cry:


----------



## MsCrow

Mitch, are yours the same type of pains? Like a stabbing electric jolt? 

They're quite shocking and make me yelp out loud, they can happen when I'm walking or just generally mobile around the house. Last night I felt like someone was trying to blast their way out!


----------



## KellyC75

MsCrow said:


> Lovely to hear from you Kelly and congratulations on having a healthy baby. I am so sorry to read about the c-section though. Are you healing well?

Healing is 'getting there' :thumbup: Thanks for asking


----------



## lauraclili

MrsC, I'm getting them too. I think it's the baby descending.... 

Congratulations Kelly (beautiful name) and I hope you're Ealing well and quickly. 

Good news Skadi! :hooray: 

Newfie, it's scary isn't it? Hopefully your BP won't go up any more. :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

FT - Why don't you insert the EPO just before you go to bed? That way it can work it's magic and you don't pee it out? I know you have become a bit :sex: mad recently, but just do it afterwards!!! :haha:

Skadi - I hope you all had a good night? How exciting that Keira could be coming home today!!! :happydance:

Newfie - I hope everything is ok? That sounds really scary. Remember to go to hospital as soon as you are worried :hugs:

Kelly - I am so pleased that Oceana arrived safely. Sorry to hear aboutt he bad section, but hopefully the recovery will be ok :hugs: Can't wait to see a picture of her! 

MsC - I ahve those pains too. They make me gasp and really take my breath away. My mw said it is just the head burrowing down. Eesh.

Feeling a bit fed up. Al went to work yesterday at 3, and didn't get back until 1am, anyway, he was back in for a stock check at 7.30 this morning, and though he will get home for a few hours at dinner, I will miss him because I'm meeting the Northern lads. By the time I get home, he will be back in work until 1am, and tomorrow he is working a 13 hour shift :sad2::sad2:

Anyway. It's another beautiful day here. I'm off to waddle round the park with the dogs. I am starting to get looks of sympathy from other regular walkers...I think they thought I was going to pop weeks ago!!!! :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Laura, really hope your appointment goes well today and we'll all be thinking of you. I hope we can arrange to meet up, with babies, really soon :) In fact, we ought to make it a (negotiable) date as it will be a test of bravery to get on a train and 'do' something.

Glad to know I'm not alone with the sharp stabbiness...

Poor Loo being OH-starved. We can all give you a snog before you go later if that will make you feel any better?


----------



## Glowstar

Kelly - yay for the safe arrival of Oceana (lovely name :thumbup:) but boooo for the complicated C-Section. Hope your recovery gets easier :hugs::hugs:

Skadi - yay for Kiera possibly coming home in the next 34 hours or so :happydance:

Em - sorry they are taking you in early but they are really looking after you and probably want you within immediate reach in case labour kicks off on it's own :hugs:

Foof pains - yep get them off and on....I describe it like someone sticking a knitting needle up your doo-da...most uncomfortable :wacko:

FT & Mitch - you shall be at this lunch in spirit :hugs: as will all the Mamas!

Loo - I kind of know how you feel as days when OH goes to the Gym he is out from 7.30am and not home until around 9.00pm. I am finding it quite lonely to be honest :shrug: 

Well managed to persuade OH to DTD last night :thumbup: obviously it's not a bloody thing :haha: although I did have a strange sensation he was banging off baby's head which felt a bit weird :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING! - and Happy Friday!

i see i have to update the first page..... congrats to Kelly and Victorial8!*

*Loo -* i prob will start inserting EPO just before bed... its just i dont want DH to know :blush: TBH i may just take the extra one orally - down below is so much faff. :)

*Meet up mamas* - enjoy your lunch today, dont forget that photo :winkwink:

*Newfie -* keep us updated on how your feeling :hugs:

well im sat here with hair dye on my head. Bloody stinks. and why is there NEVER enough hair dye liquid to cover my darn head hair? No i dont want to be bald, but im not a bloody lion either! a little bit more liquid wouldnt go amiss :grr:

so first day of mat leave and my plans are....

Dye hair
Paint Nails
Bath / shave 
Eat
watch TV
Go out for an Indian tonight with group of friends....

....lush :cloud9:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooh that happened to my hubby last time we dtd....said he could feel something scratchy/hard.....put him right off :-(

Mscrow - like others foof pain...stabbing up the area but in bed i couldnt turn over due to stabbing, cramping type pains around lower belly...think it is baby moving down...i guess!!??
Wish it was a sign if more....if baby doesnt come naturally...will be 23 days til induction :wacko:t


----------



## Glowstar

I always have to buy 2 boxes of hair dye for my hair FT - one is never enough. I usually look for the ones of on offer 2 for £10 :winkwink:

Enjoy your pampering day :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

FT - I've not had my hair coloured since June, and now I have moved away from my hairdresser I don't trust another one! :haha: I think I am going to have to buy a box of colour, but I have the same problem that it never goes far enough AND the last time I used a box of home dye I mucked it up so completely that I had to pay someone a small fortune to put it right. I don't know what to do?!?!?!??!! BAH :grr:


----------



## loolindley

And before anyone suggests my oh doing it...........NO BLOOMIN WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nope:


----------



## mitchnorm

Going to.strat dyeing my own hair now....my hairdresser for last 12 years.is 40 mins away and trekking their with baby not great idea...plus i.only get semi.permanent done now so shop bought will be fine and get cut in village. Plus will save money!!!!

Trying to book my next apot last time...not knowing what baby routine will be etc etc was a right pain


----------



## firsttimer1

loo - do you have any photos of when it went wrong :winkwink:

well the only women i know who is non pregnant in non-virtual land, is due the week before me..... BUT..... she had her baby this morning!!!!!!

Im delighted for her but beyond jealous :cry: i SOOOOO wanted digs this weekend whilst parents are up :cry:

i know i know... im a horrible person :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

mitchnorm said:


> Going to.strat dyeing my own hair now....my hairdresser for last 12 years.is 40 mins away and trekking their with baby not great idea...plus i.only get semi.permanent done now so shop bought will be fine and get cut in village. Plus will save money!!!!
> 
> Trying to book my next apot last time...not knowing what baby routine will be etc etc was a right pain

Didn't put my OH booking his OWN hair appointment at Toni & Guy for the 25th March...3 days before my due date :shock: 

I was scared the first time I dyed my own hair but so far I've never had a problem :thumbup:


----------



## MsCrow

Happy pamper day FT!

In anticipation for not looking rough I re-henna'd my hair a couple of weeks ago and got rid of the little white (!) hairs poking through.

As for makeup - she says going pages back - I might indulge myself on my favourite NARS eyeshadow, Edie, to take to the hospital and some mascara. All I wear is eye makeup but I have a lot of fun with it.

It's the ex-goth in me.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Kelly you are so tough! An open uterus and you just going about your daily business. Wow. Hope you're feeling a bit better. What a lovely name too. 

Ft. I know how you feel. I keep getting reports of people due at the same time as me having their babies. Annoying!


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy - it just makes me feel like a :witch: Of coursssseeeeee i am happy for her... but just wish i cud have digs this weekend too :(

well.. im about to watch last nights MasterChef...... maternity leave ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## emera35

How much hair do you lads have?! I always have some dye left over? :shrug:

Hair in all regions looks a bit of a state at the moment, but I seriously can't be arsed! I know once I'm BF all I will want to do is tie my hair back, so not going to bother with it until there are less tiny twiddling fingers involved with it. As far as the "bush" I can't see it, therefore it doesn't exist, same as my taloned feet!! :haha: I'm sure the MWs will be able to find the appropriate parts without too much issue, and that whole area will look a bit of a state with a baby coming out of it anyway, so I'm not too worried about having a neat landing strip just for their benefit! :winkwink: 
Make up? What's that? Apart from a white foundation cake black everything else phase in my yoof, I've never really bothered and I actually hate the way make up feels on my skin these days. I figure, as literally no one I currently know has ever seen me with make up on, except a bit of sparkly eyeshadow and lip balm, that they don't know any different and I should look glorious in my after birth shots!! :lol:
In fact no one believed my post labour shots were like 10 mins after the delivery last time, I think Roh was still attached! :haha: I'm clearly just naturally stunning! :rofl: (either that or I permanently look like I've just given birth!)

Jealous of you lads meeting up, have a lovely day! :)

I was looking forwards to a nice relaxing day off with OH and Roh, but now FIL has called to say he's on his way from Cornwall (phone before you leave, no, no??). So I'm a bit pissed off about that :( don't really want to see him, he stresses me out at the best of times. I'm really trying to relax and have a lovely time to make an oxytocin rich environment for myself! FIL is not conducive to that at all! Meh. I did tell him that he'd have to f*** off if I went into labour. Knowing him he'll try to hang around even if I do so he'll probably have to be forcibly booted out :dohh:

Hmm, think I'll just go out on my own for a long walk, take my iPod and just chill. 

Have a good day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh no emera, you would THINK that he'd call.... well try to have a great day anyway hunni :hugs: this masterchef has made me NEED thai food! My indian tonight will just have to do :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

FT tell me about it that food was hardcore porn! :drool:


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations Kelly:happydance::cake:

Another rubbish night's sleep for me, so it sounds like not only will we be the fattest 4 people at lunch today, we'll also look the most exhausted between us all! :haha: 

I saw this on the BBC website this morning, which might make those of you anxious to get the baby out this week, slightly less so
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-17223874 :nope:

FT - are you going to update the front page for people who don't come on here? just wondering as i'm sure there are a couple of third tri posts from people who have scan dates on the first page? Don't really know why I care, i think it's just in the interest of seeing how many yellows even up the boy/girl ratio:haha:


----------



## citymouse

Hello, all! 1:24 am here, just hopping on.

Kelly, congrats! Wow, the thing with your uterus sounds scary... Glad all went okay. Wish your recovery were easier. :hugs:

Well, all my going-on about not caring when the baby comes? Kind of out the window! Now she needs to come after I finish my work but before a massive, complicated day that got thrown into DH's schedule. His only backup people will be in Scotland, already covering for him. :dohh: So now I will be finishing up my work as soon as possible and then asking you lot where to find the best signposts. (And listening to the "come out baby" hypnosis session... And getting lots of foot massages!)

Oh, Lord, and isn't my right boob excited about it! :roll:

Okay, back to bed. See you all in the morning!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza thanks for that link, i like informative links like that :hugs: 

I DO NOT like stories like this one though - this has BOILED my blood ...
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...claims-Oxford-academic.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

:grr:

To be honest Lozza if i notice someone from our first page post about birth on third tri then i will add them, but otherwise i wont go out of my way as will prob be there forever!!! LOL xxx


----------



## citymouse

Lozza, I wonder if that study takes into account the various reasons for early arrival, like prenatal nutrition and the overall health of the mother...? It doesn't claim not to, I guess.

(It doesn't make any claims regarding causality... But I wonder how those factors fit in. Can you tell I'm a nut for proper reporting of correlation vs. causality?)


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy mouse....... SLEEEEEPPPPP!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

EDIT TO ADD: really masterchef??? fish sauce with cockroaches? :sick:


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Lozza thanks for that link, i like informative links like that :hugs:
> 
> I DO NOT like stories like this one though - this has BOILED my blood ...
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...claims-Oxford-academic.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> :grr:
> 
> To be honest Lozza if i notice someone from our first page post about birth on third tri then i will add them, but otherwise i wont go out of my way as will prob be there forever!!! LOL xxx

Blimey, there's a reason for not reading the daily mail! I looked at the headline then and decided reading any further down would not be a good idea!:growlmad:

Rashy - don't try and think in the middle of the night, back to sleep:dohh:


----------



## em2656

I've just managed to book a last minute appointment at the hairdressers too for 11am, sooo happy, I look even more washed out than normal with the 3 inch roots and silver streaks I've been sporting. Also managed to book a quick upper lip wax in too for straight after. 
At least when I do get to meet my little one, she wont mistake me for her unshaven father! lol

MsCrow - No chance of a re-evaluation unfortunately. I'm going to be there for the duration. The thing is if I did go into labour and/or start bleeding, the bleeding would be so heavy that I could basically die within minutes if I wasn't rushed into theatre and given transfusions etc whilst they stop the bleeding/perform a hysterectomy. So as you can imagine all my friends and family are relieved that they are admitting me as it does mean I'm that bit closer to emergency care if its needed.

Fun huh?!?!?!

Have a great day girls xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

WTF....OMG.....i cant believe that article FT...what a nutter!!!!! And coming from a woman even more shockinh...if thats possible. Is she mental?? Someone should 'put her down' sorry...harsh but that made my blood boil


----------



## MissyBlaze

Pedicure and eyelash tint for me in a minute, yaaaaaaaaaaay. 

OH has agreed o take me out for thai food if we're still preggo next week. I want those amazing fish cakes! 

Lozza, I so agree about the front page, i was looking at it the other day and thinking how many people there are who never come on and who confuse me! 

Emera that is nuts about FIL, just wee yourself and pretend it's your waters so he goes away.


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza / mitch / missy - yer i dont actually buy the daily mail, as the stories are mostly gump... but i was sent that link and it has boiled my blood. Very angry. 

Em - enjoy your pampering darling... u deserve it :hugs:

missy - hahahahahaha cant believe you just told emera to wee herself! hilarious :rofl:

Mmmmmmm fishcakes.......


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> missy - hahahahahaha cant believe you just told emera to wee herself! hilarious :rofl:
> 
> ..

That;s my plan to get out of anything annoying in the next few weeks...


----------



## lozza1uk

Enjoy your pampering FT, Em & Missy! I've got a pregnancy massage booked tomorrow afternoon - had to lie slightly as the cut off is apparently 38 weeks but i checked with the midwife and she can't see why. I suspect because they're worried i'll go into labour in John Lewis! 

We did a cookery day in thailand on our honeymoon so have a recipe book upstairs somewhere. I might dig it out and try and cook something this weekend, last night made me so hungry!


----------



## Glowstar

Missy I wee myself on a daily basis I don't have to pretend :rofl:

enjoy your pampering :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Lozza that article is interesting. And it seems accurate to me. Roh has an on and off wheeze and was prescribed an inhaler, although I barely use it with him. I was born at 32 weeks and I've had asthma all my life :shrug: there does appear to be a link from other studies I've seen. 

FT- the article you posted on the other hand. Thats just madness. I refuse to take it seriously.


----------



## loolindley

FT - a prime example of why I HATE the dail mail!

I've just had the worst half an hour. :cry:

I took the dogs to the park, which I try not to do by myself at this stage of pregnancy, but had no option. The dogs ran rings around me, not listening, barking their heads off. Magic ran off. Indy jumped the fence into the duck pond and chased them all away. Couldn't find Magic anywhere and was my now almost running around bellowing her name. Someone else found her (she was in the fishing pond). By this time the pair of them were high as kites on adrenalin constantly barking and CAKED in mud. I didn't have their lead, so they were just acting ferral. When I got back to the car they jumped through and tried to sit on my lap covering the back and front seats (and myself) in mud. Got back home, and they wouldn't go inside. And then I had to hose them down. :sad2:

I'm absolutely knackered, and sat here covered in mud and crying (the dogs are curled up, sharing a bed as if nothing has happened).


----------



## loolindley

And now I've just seen someone squeeze their car between mine and a bin lorry and bashed my wing mirror :grr:


----------



## loolindley

how am i going to cope with a baby?? :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - 

1. buy a doggy treadmill. 

2. give that driver a peace of your mind - from the safety of shouting out of your window.

3. eat chocolate. not slimming world chocolate. REAL chocolate. 

:hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh loo what a nightmare morning:flower:...i.am glad not to have made it out of dressing gown yet ha ha. Do you normalky take them out without lead and they usually behave? Mmmm might be worth putting on lead...i know hey wont like it but you are heavily pregnant and cant be running around like that:cry:

agreed that choccy may be the onlt thing to make you feel betterx x


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG that masterchef was amazing..... so hungry.


----------



## loolindley

I can't have them on a lead at the moment because they pull so much and it just cripples me with my back, so I have been walking them without a lead (the car park backs onto the park, so they are not near a road), but they just had it on them. I'm hoping to laugh about this later.

Still sat here in my mud caked clothes, thinking it would probably be nice to have a shower and wash my hair to meet the lads, however wondering if I can stand up long enough to take a shower!!

No chocolate. I had my entire weeks worth of syns (treats) with the pizza on wednesday night. Am paying for it big time by being super healthy until my next weigh in on Thursday!!! It was SO worth it though :rofl: 

EDIT - LOVE the doggy treadmill FT!!!! Thats hillarious, but the height of lazyness!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Oh poor Loo :-( and bad dogs :-$

Stumble to the shower, sit in it and let some hot water massage you. Then come and laugh/cry about it with us!

I call that rag the Daily Hate Mail. I don't know another paper that's so focused on putting women down.


----------



## firsttimer1

daily mail, the sun - cant stand them :( and it bothers me that people are now buying the 'sunday sun' when its clearly just the NOTW!!!! :grr: but there we go. rant over. LOL.

so whats everyone doing to fill their mat leave? The house is clean, ive stocked the freezer.... bit bored without trianing stuff to write :haha: TYPICAL!

Maybe i will research more into natural inducing methods.... cos clearly nothings worked so far! :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Ft, I am so jealous you're on mat leave. I'm still editing my phd which I'll be doing for another few days at least. Never finished my work reports either but need to talk to them about buying me in rather than me do it for free. Today is totally playing hooky having lunch with the Mamas but I don't care.

If I were you I'd go for a really long, slow swim and then eat a slice of cake.


----------



## firsttimer1

crow - i would sooooooo love to go for a swim but unfortunately i cant risk my hip/pelvis giving way as i walk to the pool (DH has got my car). and ive got no cake :cry:

But your right - i should enjoy this time off and be thankful im not working!

I cant believe you ladies are meeting today, so jealous and cant wait to see a photo. Oh and i expect a full report on what you eat!! (haha) 

enjoy it xxxxx


----------



## loolindley

FT - You can always start on my house if you like? I reckon you could get it sparkling by the time I'm back from meeting the Northern Lads :haha: And if you do have time left over, the dogs will need another walk this afternoon :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Everything is so much better after a shower! Thank god I don't have to do anything tedious like dry my hair. I don't think I could hold my arms up for long enough!!!!!

Really looking forward to meeting the girls now!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning lads - last day at work for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hurrah!

pretty pink and blue cupcakes AND carrot cupcakes have gone down a storm this morning. so all good.

boss is tres stressed as we have a busy day and we need to set aside time to handover all the files

poor loo with the dogs and no choccy too!


----------



## firsttimer1

CUPCAKE - YAY for last day!!!! :happydance:

loo - i wonder how long it would take me to walk from Brackley to ''at my parents'' :haha:


----------



## waula

Morning lads

Awesome news for Kelly but sorry it all went a bit crazy in theatre...you get some rest and enjoy your little girl - and what do you mean you don't have time to catch up on the past week of posts?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink: :hugs:

Loo - oh don't you just love dogs sometimes!!!!!!!!!! naughty pups but glad you're back safe and sound and they'll be having lovely dreams of chasing ducks now!!!! I'm not very sympathetic to duck chasing - they have an advantage and can fly!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you're feeling better and all you NW lads - enjoy your meet up!!!!

FT - so, day 1 of maternity and you're bored?!!!!!!!!! :haha: you crack me up. get bouncing on your ball girl!!!!

As for me...more morning DTD - poor DH doesn't know whats hit him!!!! :haha: but he doesn't seem to be complaining! then an old work friend came round with her 6 month old and we walked the dogs for an hour (sorry Loo :smug: but mine are behaving better now than they ever have been...that may be something to do with one of them having a fairly serious spinal injury 2yrs ago and the other one only just recovering from a dislocated hip!!! :dohh: never want to be a vets dog!!!!)

had some pains last night, strong braxton hicks plus cramping that joined in at the same time but they went away after an hour or so... still no pressure down there though so i'll keep on walking!!

Mitch - thanks for the recipe xxx

oooh postie just dropped off my new GoodFood mag and a Cox and Cox brochure....time for a sit down and a cuppa me thinks!!!!


----------



## littleANDlost

7 BABIES!!! WHAT HAVE I MISSED??? GOING TO CATCH UP NOW! VERY EXCITED! lol :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - im on my ball.... its... booooorrrrriinnnnggggg :rofl: :haha: OOOOooooo so you ARE getting some signs that things are moving along then with the cramps etc? Ive got nothing :shrug:

Good enws though - my friend who had her baby this monring wrote on my FB wall just yesterday saying she had NO signs and that she thought baby would be late...... so there is hope yet :winkwink:

L&L - yup kelly and victorial8 checked in with their baby news :dance:


----------



## littleANDlost

Congratulations victoria and Kelly!!

Sorry your c section was a bit of a mad one though Kelly. I hope your recovering well and LO is doing good! i wanna see pictures though!!

Afternoon all!!

I'm sure i had more to say but can't remember. 

FT Mat leave is for rest and sleep! and some B&B time. 

Missy i've had the 'wet myself and run' plan for a while as well to get out of things if i need to hahahahaha.

I'm in a lot of pain today but nothing labour related. back pain is beyond anything now and my hips are killing me, i really can't sleep more than 40 mins on one side now with out waking up with shooting pains down my leg. Plus my ribs are still really painful as well :(. As much as i wanna meet this little one i really wanna get her out just to not be in pain anymore. Had a bit of a cry last night and paddy telling my OH to just get her out lol. i don't think he quite knew what to do and then offered :sex: which made me laugh, however was in to much pain to actually do it. 

is anyone else really struggling now, all i feel like doing is curling up and crying again, i really wont be able to take another 2 and a half weeks of this.


----------



## emera35

Shut myself in the bedroom sulking now FIL is here. Rubbish! The kitchen still stinks of rancid cheese and OH had decided to take apart a computer on his desk in the bedroom which is in bits everywhere. Have thrown a complete wobbler this morning, shouting and crying, hence I'm shut in the bedroom still sulking. Its just that as I'm having the baby here, its my nest and my safe place for giving birth, and its getting all ruined :( How will I ever feel save and relaxed enough to go into labour if there is bits of computer everywhere it stinks of vomit cheese and is fullk of annoying old men!? Arggghh :hissy: :brat: :hissy: 

Loo sorry about your naughty doggies experience! You'll be fine with a baby though, they don't run nearly as fast! :hugs:


----------



## waula

oh Emera - that doesn't sound like a quiet, calm, darkened, oxytocin inducing nest to me either...its time to go and stand close to FIL and do a massive wee - close enough that it may get his feet wet :winkwink: :hugs:

EDIT: sorry you're struggling L&L - :hugs: not long to go now though and you'll have your LO in your arms :hugs: i feel like i've gone the other way - had hideous rib/upper back pain for the past couple of months and really struggled sleeping but over past week i've got a method for sleeping (no naps, inverted dream genii pillow, window open and a lot of walking during the day) and i'm sleeping soo much better... sorry you've got hip pain too though...is it comfy on a ball??? i bloody love my ball - or standing, half bent over with hips wide and swaying side to side... :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

:( emera i think wetting yourself is a very good solution lol. also i would just bin all your OH's computer stuff and say you thought it was just junk as it was just lying around. 

I could be quite hormonal today if that response has anything to go by lol. god forbid anyone rub me up the wrong way today.


----------



## emera35

I'd love to chuck OH's stuff away, but he'd go totally psycho about it, so probably not worth the fall out. He's promised to clear it up later. 
Weeing near FIL is a plan but then he'd expect a baby so probably turn up tomorrow to check it had arrived. He has some boundary issues....

Its not helping that I'm listening to OH getting lunch for Roh (late) taking ages over it and letting him ransack the kitchen whilst he does it, thus taking even longer. I just want to go in there and take over, seeng as Roh won't nap well if he doesn't go to sleep on time, and then OH will get all stressed about it. Bah, I'm not enjoying today :( I've been looking forwards to it so much too :cry: reaally fed up :( Sorry to moan on, but I'm hormonal and sad. Plus with my brother's birthday coming up on Sunday I keep thinking about him. I really miss him :cry:


----------



## littleANDlost

:hugs::hugs: Sorry your so down today emera, silly FIL making everything worse. could you maybe try taking a nap or something yourself to try not to stress yourself out to much? it's not good for you!


----------



## emera35

I've been trying to nap, but its hard as OH is not a naturally quiet person and he tends to over excite Roh quite a lot, which is fun, but also noisy. Got to love the way Roh came in the bedroom to show me something and FIL decided that meant it was ok for him to come in too, TO MY BEDROOM?!?! GET THE HELL OUT!! Gaah, I really want to go for a walk, but I'm so tearful I really don't want to be walking the streets crying :dohh:


----------



## newfielady

MissyBlaze said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> missy - hahahahahaha cant believe you just told emera to wee herself! hilarious :rofl:
> 
> ..
> 
> That;s my plan to get out of anything annoying in the next few weeks...Click to expand...

That's not a bad plan. :rofl:
FT- what an awful story. I can't believe anyone would say a baby is not a "real person"
Kelly- nice to hear from you and congrats on the baby with the beautiful name. :winkwink: Your operation sounds scary though; I'm glad you are alright. :hugs:
WT's- nice to see you on here too.Hope your boys are doing great. :thumbup:

AFM- My legs were swollen so bad last night. I tried having a little soak in the tub and DH even rubbbed them for me without me asking. I figure my bp must still be up though as I still have a headache. I put some numbing gel on my tooth last night and it reduced to a dull ache now so that's an improvement overall but not to the pregnancy. Since the doctor told me I have to walk a bit I am going to walk to the drug store, take my bp and then phone my father for a ride home. That's the plan anyways.


----------



## 2nd time

Having a crap time at the moment just come out of hospital after another two nights in with yet another tummy bug and dehydration I want my baby now glad to hear we are starting to get babies now just wish I could keep up better


----------



## firsttimer1

wow.... we are all having crap days arent we?! :hugs:

i was going to ask actually if anyone else has been supppper hormonal all of a sudden? not angry - but crying wise? i cried last night cos i was in pain with hip... then i cried cos i was happy watching the oscars.... then i cried cos i was tired :shrug:

also... ANOTHER person from zumba has just had their baby.

REALLY??????? im getting greedy now..... i want it to be me. :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow 7 babies! I just had to go back and see who it was. 

Kelly - Congratulations, so glad your little one is doing so well, sorry about the rough c-section though.

Victoria - Congratulations too! Love the name Freya.

Can't wait to see photos of your little girls!

Skadi - I saw that you had said that they were letting you room with Keira tonight. Hope things went well (havent read all the posts yet so not sure if you already updated us on this). 

Em - Sorry you have to stay in hospital but they must want to monitor you closely, which is the best thing for you. 

Not much new to report here. Had some swelling in my feet and ankles yesterday which has slowly been coming on more and more these last few days. I'll be careful to watch for it today and make sure to elevate my feet if it happens again.


----------



## littleANDlost

FT i have beem emotional for sometime and now i am angry :(

just got a package from MIL with 6 Moses basket sheets. We don't need anymore, we have 10 of our own now, all fitted ones, some cotton and some flannelette ones. MIL doesn;t think fitted ones are very good and wants us to use flat sheets, I told her that i'd rather not use flat sheets as i think they are to much hassle when you can get them fitted. So what does she do, send us flat ones with a note saying 'just in case you realise how much easier these are'
I want to bin them! I told her not to get us any. She said she was going to but i said we didn't need any more and where fine. She makes me so angry


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna :hi: ive got slight swelling of fingers and ankles now, but no protein or high BP issues so thats good xxx make sure u keep feet up and relax :)

L&L - are u serious about your MIL??????? she reallllly sent sheets you said you DONT want???? 

arghhhhhhhhh that is BEYOND annoying.


----------



## MissyBlaze

L&L that is SOOOOOO annoying! 

I've been grumpy hormonal too. not made better by every other person asking if i've given birth yet. Today has been ok for me so far though!


----------



## littleANDlost

apparently you can never have to many, she went through 4 sheets a day. is it petty if i make sure i never use hers and keep them in the packaging so when she comes down she can see they've not been used? i know OH wont let me though.
did i mention that she seems to think that for the first two weeks OH LO and me are going to hers to stay so she can 'help out'? It's a four hour drive away!!! 
My OH was meant to have told her no but whether he has or not yet is another thing. She can do one though if she thinks I'm taking a new born baby in a car for four hours! or that we even need her to help out.


----------



## emera35

Flipping in laws, that's all I have to say! :gun:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Urrrr! That is So irritating! Why would she think you'd want to be driving about with a newborn??? If she wants to help out she can come and stay close to you in a hotel. I'm looking forward to the first couple of weeks at home snuggling on my sofa!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

L&L she sounds very annoying. i would def try an def try and keep them in the packaging. i would say that 4 sheets a day sounds like quite a lot and even if you do need that many you already have 10 sheets!! god knows what she would think of me as i have a grand total of 2 crib sheets and 1 pram sheet (both fitted by the way!!)

sorry to hear you lot are all feeling hormonal. im just floating around in a happy cloud of 'its my last day' lol. and i just had a delicious pasty for lunch. yum.

hope everyone feels a bit better this afternoon


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oooh i just had a dispatch email from pumpkinpatch to say that the pramsuit is on its way. have you had one too FT? our babies can be pramsuit twins!


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - urgh im soooo annoyed for you, she sounds like a nightmare!!! i would soooo not use those sheets on principle. how dare she totally ignore what you said?? makes me angry :grr:

and why on earth would you go to her for 2 weeks? this is when you, your OH and baby get to know each other!!!

calm down kas...calm down. LOL.


----------



## firsttimer1

Mrs Cupcake said:


> oooh i just had a dispatch email from pumpkinpatch to say that the pramsuit is on its way. have you had one too FT? our babies can be pramsuit twins!

ooo yer i did - this morning! :dance: did you click on the tracking link? it seems to say they are coming from Auckland :shrug: heehee


----------



## littleANDlost

happy last day cupcake!!!!!!!

missy apparently she has to many commitments at home to be coming down here. Which i don't mind. I'd prefer to spend as much time as possible in the two weeks that OH has off as just the three of us, settling into a routine and getting to know LO. I think that she will come down for a weekend, I'm guessing the first weekend. I really wish that my FIL could come with her as i love him to bits and he is nothing like her at all but he pretty much works 7 days a week so i doubt he will :( plus even though they are still maarried and live together ( and MIL lives off his earnings) they really don't get on and pretty much live separate lives now.

familys! more trouble then they are worth.


EDIT - Thank you for your anger FT it has cheered me up a lot lol. I swear me getting wound up is what she wants so am not going to let her get to me.


----------



## MissyBlaze

God i'm so glad that OHs mum is lovely, doesn't drive and let's us get on with it. Does she know that actually having a baby is a bit of a commitment??? It's like Emera said a while ago, offers like that would be handier a few weeks/months down the line when you're more settled but need sleep or an actual proper wash. Weeks one and two should be like you say, at home, with you three, snuggling and being excited.


----------



## firsttimer1

My MIL has taken off three days in a row straight after due date... and even over that i wa slike - ''why?'' :shrug: i just want to get to know LO!

bahhhhhh.

right i think im going to have a clary sage bath and then a nap. I keep threatening to have a daytime nap and i havent yet. Im gonna do it. im wild like that.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

another ooh from me, just got a giant bouquet of flowers from my boss and a lovely card signed by everyone! this afternoon is getting even better!


----------



## emera35

Just spent nearly £200 on a new Dyson hoover off of Amazon. Cheered me up a bit. 

Flat sheets are a nightmare, even when Roh was tiny he'd shuffle about until they wrinkled and then grab a wrinkle in his hand and end up pulling the sheet off the mattress and over his head! Hate flat sheets!! Fitted are lots safer. I think I had 2 fitted sheets. I used to tuck a muslin on top when Roh was in the moses baske so f he was a bit sicky I could jus change the muslin and not have to disturb him too much if he was back to sleep ;)
Also safety guidlines are that newborns should not spend more than 120 minutes in any one 24 hour period in a car seat. So not sure how your MIL thinks you will be able to get to her place anyway? It will take you 2 days in each direction if you want to ensure the safety of her grandchild! :shock: Throw that one at her and see what she says! If she comes out with some crap about "oh when you were small we'd just have you on our laps/ in a carrycot on the back seat" then google some crash test footage of infants being held on laps etc. Its horrifying! She'll just have to fork out for a b+b if she wans to come "help" I'd say! :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

i will just have to make sure i'm firm enough with her to start with that she gets the picture pretty sharpish. 

anyhooo

i'm hungry lol. wonder what there is to eat


----------



## MissyBlaze

need a wee, go for a wee, tiny wee comes out, sit back down, need a wee, go for a wee, tiny wee comes out, sit back down, need a wee, go for a wee, tiny wee comes out, sit back down, need a wee, go for a wee, tiny wee comes out, sit back down, need a wee, go for a wee, tiny wee comes out, sit back down, need a wee, go for a wee, tiny wee comes out, sit back down, need a wee, go for a wee, tiny wee comes out, sit back down, need a wee, go for a wee, tiny wee comes out, sit back down, 


BORED OF THE TOILET!!!!


----------



## waula

oh lads - seems its a hormonal day for you...:hugs: and :flower: all round!!

FT - your MIL obviously thinks you are going to deliver on due date :haha: if only hey...then we wouldn't have to worry about symptom spotting!!! My SIL has taken a week off work for last week of March - the last week my DH has off before he's back to work full time in a new job with 2-3nights away per week. Think we may be pulling up the drawbridge that week in protest...

In-laws - Gaaaah - all sounds a proper nightmare... I don't have the easiest MIL but I've decided that they're getting the green light for visiting in hospital (visiting hours are fairly strict right!) and then when it comes to extended DH family they're all going up to in-laws (30mins away) and we'll join them there for a few hours...leaving our house unscathed and so we can leave when we want rather than kicking people out!!!

Back to food :dohh:...don't you just love crispy skinned jacket potatoes that have sat in a low oven for 2 hours :drool: i love yummy lunches!!!! and i'm making moroccan chicken tonight - looks scrummy!!!!


----------



## waula

Missy - you're LO must be fairly low down which is a great thing!!! :happydance: does needing a wee set off your braxton hicks??


----------



## littleANDlost

now i want a jacket potato but i can't wait for one, maybe OH will want them this evening!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MissyBlaze

If i'm in bed it does. Really badly. But i kind of constantly have them anyway. i'm sitting on my lovely ball at the table now.


----------



## emera35

I love jacket potatoes! :)

OH said we can have Wagamamas tonight as a cheer up treat :)


----------



## wondertwins

Eeeeeek!!! Babies will be discharged within the hour!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hmm, my friend jsut text me asking if i got the present she sent (knowing that i have as i think i text her to say thanks). She said oh maybe you should text blah and blah too as they contributed. I'm so grumpy. I was gonna send nice thank you cards but hey if they want a crappy old text then so be it. (i didn't get thanked for the present i contributed to).


----------



## MissyBlaze

wondertwins said:


> Eeeeeek!!! Babies will be discharged within the hour!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH mega!!!!! Congrats


----------



## waula

WT - incredible news!!!! woo hoo!!! :happydance: how are you feeling yourself??? xxx


----------



## waula

Hmm...sounds like your friend's having a hormonal day too Missy!!!! :shrug: i decided to do thank you cards for the baby shower/work gifts the other week as I figured we may be somewhat busy when LO arrives - loving your idea of snuggling on the sofa...can't bloody wait for snuggles..and that newborn smell - YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and Emera - wagamama's is an AWESOME idea of your DH - I flippin love waga's - hmmm...and their white choc and ginger cheesecake is my all time favourite pudding. and the duck gyozo. oh my goodness :drool:


----------



## MissyBlaze

You peeps are making me hungry. I'm going out for a cup of tea in a minute with my friend who is due 4 weeks after me. I may have to scoff stuff. Fish n chips tonight though....


----------



## littleANDlost

YAY wondertwins!!!!!! SO excited for you!! And a little jealous lol. hope you have an amazing day with them and lot and lots of cuddles!!!!!!! 

Missy text her back to say that you where going to send everyone cards but if she thinks it;s best just to text them then you will, and it will then save you on cards. I can't believe she actually asked for a thank you. 

why does everyone keep talking about food, i have nothing in that i fancy.


----------



## emera35

WT - Squeeeee! Yay! :dance:

Waula - I love the duck gyoza! :munch: we all love Wagamamas, its Roh's favourite food :haha: Think I'll order something nice and spicy and to hell with the heartburn!! Have cheered up a bit, just need FIL to leave now!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha, L&L, that's what i was planning but i thought it was mean hahaha. I'm so gonna.


----------



## littleANDlost

i think it;s really rude to expect thanks for a present. It;s not like you weren't going to anyway! Your currently kinda busy getting ready to have a baby i might add. I would definitely text her something along those lines.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Eeeeeeeek, i've done it! Scared. It's annoying because the last present i contributed to I didn't get thanked for, and that was the present where she asked for a specific £50 playmat and wouldn't accept anything less! They got me (lovely) but wrong things which i had to exchange (not told them that though!)


----------



## littleANDlost

good on you, I would have done the same! and if anything is said about it you can just blame the hormones and cry lol.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh she replied "nah, save the stamps"


----------



## littleANDlost

well there you go.

i can't believe how rude she's been about it. if it was me i'd love to know my gift was appreciate enough for a card to be sent (even if it was exchanged lol) 

i think everyone is just making me angry today!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Me too! 

OH keeps bringing these toys home for Spike... Jellycat ones. Waula i found one for you https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jellycat-C...sr_1_15?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1330700147&sr=1-15


----------



## lauraclili

I love jellycat toys! And... they're all suitable from birth which is an added advantage! 

Exciting news WT!!!! Woohoo! 

Sorry you're all having hormonal days and are having to put up with ILs of various varieties. Sometimes I'm very thankful that I don't have any in-laws at all (my poor DH has to put up with 2 sets!) but my DH assures me his mum was a wonderful woman etc. etc. (is it wrong of me to question her saintliness, just a little, in my head?) 

Well. I'm back! Finally! NHS time really is different from normal time! 

Conclusion of today's monitoring is... I'm fine! Hooray! 

All results came back normal so it means that I can still look forward to and plan my home birth (hooray) baby is happy and healthy (saw it on a scan today!) and I have been working too hard (no shit!) 

So... Doctors orders are to rest and eat more stuff containing iron. Otherwise, all is well.


----------



## Skadi

Congrats WT!! That is so exciting for you!\

Keira gained 34 grams overnight (I was so tired I reported to my mom that she gained 34 LBS! lol!!! My mother was slightly shocked hehe) which is the most gain since coming off the fortifier. She was super fussy last night and just wouldn't settle. She kept snorting and making little sounds so we thought she was gassy. After some detective work though we have discovered she is_* afraid of the dark*_! So we will be out to purchase a night light for our room on our way home. (Which btw should be today sometime, but no confirmation on that yet as they are still on rounds.)

My sisters friend is selling us her angelcare movement monitor too so that should help me sleep a little bit better at night!


----------



## littleANDlost

i love those toys, we have three now for LO, all pink haha, i saw a gorgeous multicolourd donkey in johnl ewis but it played a tune when you pulled it's tail and i didn't like that bit (https://www.johnlewis.com/231350580/Product.aspx)

skadi - thats quite cute that she's scared of the dark though obviously not for her. 

Laura - I;m glad everything is ok!


----------



## lauraclili

Great news Skadi!! 

x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Great news Skadi! 34lbs would have been monsterous! haha.

WT - OMG soo happy for you! Good luck hun!


----------



## newfielady

littleANDlost said:


> just got a package from MIL with 6 Moses basket sheets. We don't need anymore, we have 10 of our own now, all fitted ones, some cotton and some flannelette ones. MIL doesn;t think fitted ones are very good and wants us to use flat sheets, I told her that i'd rather not use flat sheets as i think they are to much hassle when you can get them fitted. So what does she do, send us flat ones with a note saying 'just in case you realise how much easier these are'
> I want to bin them! I told her not to get us any. She said she was going to but i said we didn't need any more and where fine. She makes me so angry

I would send them back. :growlmad: Fitted sheets _are_ so much easier. :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Skadi - yeah little babies aren't so much scared of the dark, but especially ones that spend a while in hospital get a bit restless and freaked out when you put them in a dark quiet room, bless her, she was probably thinking "hey where did all the light and sounds go? this is so weird!". The other thing that surprised me is how much they make noise in the night when they are asleep! Roh used to make dinosaur noises :haha: I'm sure a nightlight and probably some quiet background noise or classical music or something will relax her loads :). Hope they come and tell you you can all go home really soon! :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Glad everything is ok Laura! :)


----------



## waula

Missy - i love that cow...but love black and white ones even more!!!!

Skadi - awesome news!!! :hugs:

Laura - great news all is well and please keep rested and keep your little one cooking...and yay for homebirth prep!!!

ok more symptom spotting at this end...don't feel like bump is lower but almost numb around my foof - just like its weightier down there...

catching up on masterchef - i'm full but hungry uh oh...cupboard raid is coming...xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

A scary lady just shouted at me in the street! I ram away

Who said they they've got a knitting needle up the wanny feeling? I've got it now plus my pelvis feels like IRS going to pop in half


----------



## littleANDlost

Newfi - if i could send them back with out OH getting annoyed at me i would! i'm just not going to use them! 

right i am going to go have a nap till OH gets home i think otherwise i wont make it past 6 this evening. hopefully no boats are coming in or out as it;s foggy again so they are being noisy :(. Stupid fog horns.

speak to you all soon.


----------



## Skadi

emera35 said:


> Skadi - yeah little babies aren't so much scared of the dark, but especially ones that spend a while in hospital get a bit restless and freaked out when you put them in a dark quiet room, bless her, she was probably thinking "hey where did all the light and sounds go? this is so weird!". The other thing that surprised me is how much they make noise in the night when they are asleep! Roh used to make dinosaur noises :haha: I'm sure a nightlight and probably some quiet background noise or classical music or something will relax her loads :). Hope they come and tell you you can all go home really soon! :hugs:

I can't blame her after nearly 2 months of always being in a loud lighted room to be restless when put in a dark quiet closet! I think I'd be a little put off too!

I couldn't believe how loud she was last night! Here I was worrying I'd be up checking her every 2 seconds but nope - no need! I could hear she was fine lol I need to pick up the sleep sheep for her for her cradle since the mobile she got from her uncle only fits the crib. I'm sure tonight will be much better for all three of us!


----------



## mitchnorm

Bonjour.....just had a yummy lunch and now home with a rlt (and cookie mmm)

Skadi - great news....soooo sweet she is afraid of the dark...bless:kiss:

Wt - omg...so excited fo you getting to take your LOs home.....how are you feeling? Ready for the hard work to begin :winkwink::hugs:

Laura - glad everything is ok with you....sigh of relief eh? :kiss:. Now relax amd put your feet up

Sorry about all the hormones and inlaws from hell people.....luckily mine are in a different country. 

L&L - was it you who said inlaws are 4 hours away? I wouldnt take a newborn on that length of journey. Are they planning to.come see you? If so, are they expecting to stay? ....reason i ask is.......

My parents phone 1-2 per week now (doesnt sound alot but we typically only speak 1-2 times per month)......keep checking if everythings ok. Yes...i will let you know when there is news. My dad said yesterday.....to let them know as soon as something starts happening and they will be here. Er helllooooo...i need to have a chat with them....(a) unless i end up being in hospital for a few days, i dont want any visitors there....prefer when i get home and (b) i want to get home andsettle with LO with me and hubby...who has 2 weeks off ....first before they land on me. I need to get my head around being a mum for a few days before dealing with parents. The reason is tbat they live 3 hours away and expect to stay with us so its not like they will just pop in...they will stay for 2-3 days. Is it bad for me to ask them not to come down until 7-10 days after i get home....overlap with hubby being off but not too early???? What do you think? I need to have that convo with them pretty quick eh?


----------



## waula

Mitch - I agree I think you should have that conversation with them fairly quickly - I think it must be really hard for parents to know what to do - and I think it makes it much harder when they are more than an hour or so away...its all hugely well meaning isn't it and I know I won't know what I'll feel like until our LO's are here so am trying not to say no too much yet... 

Could they stay nearby or would they have to stay with you?? I guess pregnancy affects us all differently - I feel closer to my parents now than ever and they're easy enough that I don't feel like I'd have to be dressed/showered etc - in-laws on the other hand is a different matter!!!! But they're only 30 mins away so i'm more expecting frequent little visits from them. I think people would really listen and respect it if you said we're having it just us for a few days/week but you need to give them a time when it would be ok to visit or they will be pestering you for ever!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! will have to read back, but wanted to update real quick. we found out yesterday that baby's amniotic fluid is so low if it drops even 1 cm more they will have to induce immediately. this will also put him at higher risk for not tolerating labor well, the fluid cushions them from being squeezed during contractions. and his cord is more likely to get pressed during labor too cutting off his oxygen. when fluid drops there is greater risk for placenta abruption too, as well as many other complications. the chance for emergency c-section goes up with all this if he has problems. i will likely get the epidural now if i go into labor or have to be induced since i dont want to be knocked out for a section if i have to be rushed in for one. 

DH and i really wanted him to make it a while longer, but now we are considering asking to have membranes stripped and trying some things to move things along so he has a little more fluid in there then he might in a couple weeks from now.


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah they would definately.expect to stay with us......my dad especially is a bit of a home body and likes home comforts.....not hotels. Plus he is 80 years old so i wouldnt palm them off on a hotel....mum is alot younger at 65. I think it will be easier to have the conversation with my mum....i have always been a daddies girl and he is ultraexcited that i am having a baby...even though it is their 3rd grandchild. They dont know its a girl yet either (they already have 3 grandsons) so they are going to be over the moon and not able to contain themselves.

I hope the fact that they will be staying with us and we are happyfor.them to do so.....will make them more understanding of us putting a week long delay on them. I dont expect to be a professional in handling LO by then....but with them here 24/7 i at least want to feel comfortable and not under pressure ...and a little more in control of the situation. Plus i will still be in the bf/ff dilemma...combination.....:shrug: for the first few days.

Oh sooooo difficult


----------



## emera35

Really its just because everyone wants to help and be involved and that they are excited too! The best thing is to decide what you want and be really clear and firm about it. Explain its not personal and that you want them to get to know the baby, but you need to settle in first etc. If people are a bit upset/put out at waiting a week then so be it. :shrug: thatys how I see it anyway ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh blessed :hugs:....at least they are keeping a close eye on the situation...fingers crossed that things remain stable for you and LO:flower:


----------



## waula

Mitch I think given your circumstances and your dad's age then they would absolutely understand your reasons for delay - I think as soon as you explain it to them they would be very understanding - those first few days/weeks are going to be pretty mental aren't they!!! I know what you mean about feeling the pressure to be "professional" at it by then - I can just imagine I'll crumple if I can't settle LO and then in comes my MIL and he falls asleep right away!!!! They are going to be SO excited you've got a pink one coming Mitch - as long as you keep them in the loop and send them lots of pictures I'm sure they will understand completely...

Blessed - sorry to hear about LO's fluid levels - hope you hang in there and that they are keeping a close eye on you...got my fingers crossed for you!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

anyone else feel sad about leaving work? i only have an hour left and im feeling sad.

sounds like they are keeping an eye on you blessed which is good

yay for the twins coming home!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks laddies....just need to find thw courage to.call them and work out how to say it :wacko:. The good thing is that they start looking after my nephew 2 days a week from around the 20th March so if i am a little late then that may naturally delay them. Of course on the other hand if baby is on time or early...they'll want to come down and stay asap before looking after him commitments :wacko:

Will call them tonight i think.....maybe :haha:

Right off to make a lemon and poppy seed loaf....was going to do it in the morning but if i decide to laze around in bed with hubby tomorrow morning it wont have time to cool and get iced before my friends drop by.


----------



## mitchnorm

Mrs Cupcake said:


> anyone else feel sad about leaving work? i only have an hour left and im feeling sad.
> 
> sounds like they are keeping an eye on you blessed which is good
> 
> yay for the twins coming home!

It felt a bit surreal but different for me as i have been working from home and not in office too much in recent weeks.....seeing everyone at the works do...officially my last day was strange....sad but exciting. Dont worry i promise you by next week you will be sooooo over it :happydance: and relaxing into mat leave


----------



## newfielady

Blessed- take care hunni. :hugs: I don't know much about what you're going through but it sounds scary. Keep us posted.
My in laws only live 3o mins away too. The best part is (crazy) MIL doesn't drive so she can't come out until FIL gets home (which isn't until about 6pm) so it gives me the whole day to prepare for her. Now I don't doubt for a minute she thinks she'll be coming out in the morning with him when he goes to work but that ain't happening. :nope:


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, sorry for the lower levels but glad they're so proactive! 

Laura, so happy that your results are normal. :thumbup:

L&L, if I were you, I'd wait a few weeks and then sew the flat sheets into fitted sheets or cut them into burp cloths. Then use them in front of her and say, you're right, these are SO handy! :rofl:

Loo, have you tried front-fastening harnesses on your dogs? When I hook my dog's leash to the front loop of his harness, it totally throws him off his pulling game. It's like walking 1/4 of the dog!

2nd Time, sorry you've not been well. :hugs:

Emera, phooey on your FIL invasion! Some people can be so thoughtless! I would go out and say, Oh, I can't take the smell of that cheese right now... It's banned until the baby's here! I don't blame you for being weepy, they're messing with your nest!

Mitch, definitely have the talk. Maybe target their squeamish sides? Tell your mom lots of bleeding, sitting around topless, etc. I had to lay down the law with my MIL... Sometimes you just have to be the bad guy. Of course if DH ends up having to work immediately after baby is born, guess who will probably be here to help? 

WT, hurray for babies coming home!

Skadi, yay for Keira. :dance: Sweet little thing, afraid of the dark! Makes me want to snuggle her.

I kept waking up last night and finally started using my Hypnobabies cues to relax and get back to sleep. Part of it is a "light switch" technique... By morning I was dreaming that my hands were giant light switches!


----------



## firsttimer1

*OMG ive just taken my first third tri nap and it was ... AMAZING! There are not words.  but looks like ive missed loads of chatter!*

*Emera* - buying a dyson is one of the best things youve ever done. FACT.

*Missy - *who ever invented tiny wee's is a moron. Probably a man. 

*WT -* amazing :cloud9: enjoy having them all to yourselves :hugs:

*Laura -* :dance: for good news

*Skadi -* well done keira! but now i have an image of her having gained 34pounds 

*Mitch *- i agree with the other ladies advice about talking to parents soon, and do whatever* you* are most comfy with :hugs:

So i now have - for the first time in 9 months - straight hair. and its a deep red. YAY. as im washed and all caught up on here, i am now going to paint my nails blue to match tonights top... and drink an RLT.

I think im getting into the swing of maternity leave!!!! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh and *blessed*, just resad your message about fluids! thanks for updating us and huge :hugs: to you hunni... everything is going to be OK :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Blessed, thinking of you. I hope he sorts himself out soon. I'm making OH drive me tonight as I feel really crampy and weird, might be because i walked up a massive hill to meet my friend.


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah for straight and coloured hair:happydance:....get those nails sorted and enjoy your curry tonight.

Not that it helps you (who sleeps like the dead anyway :haha:)...but i find a one hour afternoon nap really helps me sleep better at night:happydance:

Oh dear i am not looking forward to the parent chat :cry:...gotta be done sooner rather than later though

Cake in oven.....yum yum


----------



## Glowstar

WT - soooo happy for you bringing the boys home :kiss: let us know (when you get time :winkwink:) how things are going :hugs:

Blessed - glad they are keeping an eye on you :thumbup:

Laura - glad all is OK with you and OH and you might get the home birth you want :hugs:

Well I am back from a lovely lunch with the NW girls. Was lovely to actually meet people in real life! Funny as we all have different shape bumps! Mrs Crow has a couple of pics hopefully she'll upload them later when she has time. Was just really nice to meet up with genuinely nice down to earth people :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw glow....thats just made me a bit weepy...so lovely that you guys all got to meet:hugs:..damn hormones :cry: :haha:


----------



## citymouse

:sleep: So tired today... and of course I have a full schedule! Meeting someone for lunch, working out, and then driving like 20 miles to the car place to pick up my car. AND I have a ton of work to do, as always. 

Maybe they'll let me come out and get the car tomorrow morning. 

Baby is hiccuping, she's so cute! :cloud9:

I don't know if it's because he's reading the birth partner stuff or because it's March or what, but DH is getting very cute and a tiny bit sappy about the pregnancy. He is a very sweet guy but ONLY when it's just him and me... in front of everyone else he has to be a smartass. 

Oh my goodness, so tired! And the dog won't stop licking lotion off my arms.


----------



## waula

City - what do you mean by "work out"????! as in, gym???? :wacko:

oooh and excited about the NW meet!!! glad it went well...jealous! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> City - what do you mean by "work out"????! as in, gym???? :wacko:
> 
> oooh and excited about the NW meet!!! glad it went well...jealous! xxx

My thoughts exactly....working out???!!!!:wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Yeah, my trainer still comes twice a week and I do arms, legs, upper back stuff, lots of stretching... nothing too tough--and I get worse every week. :haha: It's so weird to be going down from 15 reps to 12 to 10... 

Please don't be impressed, it's like the bare minimum I can get away with. DH and I have back problems so we have to try to keep our upper bodies in shape or they'll give out completely, which would be bad--a newborn baby with two parents who can't pick her up!


----------



## mitchnorm

Good point mouse.....i guess some on girls on here are still swimming and i do yoga once a week....:happydance:...good to stay active ISH :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies!!! im just taking one day at a time. but hoping he comes on his own anytime now. funny how complications shift your thinking from wanting them to stay in as long as possible to getting them out sooner

just read up...

kelly- so sorry to hear about your experience, but so glad to hear baby is ok and here! :baby:

wt- happy the boys are going home! good job momma :flower:

laura- yay for the good news!

skadie- glad keira gained some weight. my babies are scared of the dark. i learned very early on to keep a nightlight on. it bugged us at first, since we co-sleep. but now we are used to it. some babies just dont like the dark lol!

ft- yay for a nap and pampering today! enjoy! :happydance:

sorry to everyone with in law issues and figuring things out, hope it all works out! :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

WT and Skadi - So pleased you can take your LO's home! :happydance:

Laura - Amazing news that you have been given the all clear! :wohoo:

Blessed - I am so sorry to hear about your fluid levels. Fingers crossed that your little boy wants to come sooner rather than later :hugs:

I have decided (not discussed this with Al yet) not to make up the spare bed, so his parents will HAVE to stay in a b&B/hotel :rofl: I can't cope with them being in the house, so if they have no where to sleep...then they can't! I suggest you all go and break your spare beds! :rofl:

What a marvellous afternoon I have had! Seriously, Lozza, MsC and Glow are three fantastic women! Am a bit concerned that I talked too much, but I was excited! It was so nice to have a proper chat, and find out more about them, and it's really the first time I have socialised with anyone since moving to Stockport! :thumbup: I ate my body weight in fresh bread, and had a lovely 3 bean chilli washed down with some Becks Blue. Yummy! Can't wait to do it again!

Got home to find confirmation that the money for the house has been released for Monday, and also that I ahve been booked in for another ultrasound scan (not sure why, but it is a week on wed, so can't be an emergency :shrug:)

Feeling really happy.


----------



## firsttimer1

ahh thats brill Loo - yay for a good day :)

well ive just put on an underwired cupped bra for first time in months (been LIVING in my soft cup nursing ones) and i feel like im wearing a girdle. Yuk. 

but im all ready for my night out!!! :dance:

chat later lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Loo, that's what we did, in the house shuffle to make room for the baby, we got rid of our guest bedroom! Now our guests have two options: sleep on the couch or sleep on the air mattress. OR, better yet, get a hotel room! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

It was a lovely afternoon, 3.5hr lunches are definitely a good way of spending mat leave!! Really nice to meet up properly and we'll have to do it again when babies are here. Food was fantastic too, 3 bean chilli for me too with added chorizo, couple of non-alcoholic beers and a carrot cake. I'm still full but have been invited out tonight, to one of those all you can eat Brazilian rotisserie places, oops! Think I may have to stick with a starter...

MsC has the photo; hopefully with suitable gaps either side for ft & Mitch to superimpose themselves!


----------



## loolindley

Ooh Lozza, it's not Bem Brazil is it? I love that place. It's going to be my post baby/30th birthday treat. Yum. Have a good time! I'm so full!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - similar, but its a cheaper alternative in Altrincham!


----------



## blessedmomma

glad you ladies had a great lunch! wish i could have been :flower:

mmmm carrot cake. DH brought me home one last night, so yummy


----------



## newfielady

citymouse said:


> L&L, if I were you, I'd wait a few weeks and then sew the flat sheets into fitted sheets or cut them into burp cloths. Then use them in front of her and say, you're right, these are SO handy! :rofl:
> 
> Loo, have you tried front-fastening harnesses on your dogs? When I hook my dog's leash to the front loop of his harness, it totally throws him off his pulling game. It's like walking 1/4 of the dog!

:rofl: That's an awesome idea C'mouse. :rofl: I haven't seen these front fastening harnesses. :shrug: Sounds great though, I'll be looking for some from now on. My dog's not too bad with pulling but she is 80lbs so sometimes she doesn't realize she is pulling :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Newfie, that is one hulk of a dog you have!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Glad you had a great afternoon ladies....not jealous at all....no not at all:blush::haha:

Lemon and poppy seed cake smells lush....got to keep hubby away from it now.

Anyone elses appetite disappeared a bit? Mine certainly not as rampant as it has been:shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

quickie on my phone OH has nicked laptop! Loo you didn't talk too much at all! I'm a complete gas bag!! lozza, enjoy another meal! not sure were you are putting it though! just woke up from rather late nap and now off to The out-laws! catch up later or tomoz xxx


----------



## emera35

Mitch, i don't have much appetite either. Well, sometimes i do, but i can barely eat anything even if i feel hungry, unless its cake, i think the baby moves over for cake!

Had my Wagamamas, it was delicious! :drool: I'm absolutely dying now though i ate faaaar to much! :sick:

FIL is gone :dance: I do feel bad, because although he's boring and annoying (OH agrees on this) he isn't a bad person. I just really didn't need him to be here today, i don't get why he couldn't have waited for the baby to come? :shrug:

Anyway, OH and i have tidied round the house, and he's currently fixing up his stupid computer parts to sell to someone tomorrow, so i'm feeling a bit more comfortable :thumbup:

Really happy i have a new hoover coming :dance: Also, my washer dryer is not very well. We had a bloke come out to sort it and he had to order parts. They called today to say some of the parts we need are obsolete, so they are going to have to replace the machine with the equivalent new model. I'm thrilled, seeing as our machine is 9 years old! :dance: So woohoo, new hoover and new washer/dryer all in one day! And the washer/dryer is free, well, free-ish, we have insurance and have been paying it for years, but still, woohoo! :D

Sounds like you NW lads had a lovely time :) Jealous!

Right i have one thing to say, and one thing only:

My due date is on Sunday....* CAN I HAVE A BABY NOW PLEASE?!?!?*


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

yummm i just had indian takeaway... so delicious! and spicy so plan eviction commences!

i think i will be trying all the old wives tales, no idea if they will work but they will keep me busy/entertained over the next couple of weeks

ps totally agree with cutting up the sheets and then you can gush about how useful they are! perfect solution!


----------



## MsCrow

Crikey, I am so exhausted. I had a BLAST this afternoon but I felt I ought to carry on editing the PhD so disappeared up the boozer with MrC to do so. Which was nice. But fit to drop now.

This afternoon was just lovely, 3.5 hours over a nice lunch - the fish salad rocked - and with such happy and congenial company was the nicest end to the week and I do hope we can do it again, with Lauracilli this time. Great to see your results were good :)

There's something so nice about meeting some people you've chatted loads to on the net and whom get on, because you just carry on the conversation. I realised after how little I've chatted about being pregnant, and babies, in real life so it was thoroughly needed. No one said too much, I think we could have all chatted on into the evening.

Here's the photo, it's not great, but I endeavored to remove the red-eye. But at least we all look lovely.

From left to right: Glowstar, Loo, me, Lozza
 



Attached Files:







NWMamas.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## emera35

Awww, look at you all, you look so fantastic, epic multi-bump shot!!! :flower:


----------



## lauraclili

I love it! I'm so glad the NW girlies had a good time! I'm so definitely coming next time. 

xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Just had a quick catch up...._*PHEW-EEEEEEEE*_...chatty much??? :winkwink:

WT - YAY for baby boys coming home!!! :happydance:

HUGE YAY for new babies!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Blessed - :hugs:

FAB pic of NW laddies...you are all looking bloody _marvellous_!!!! Nope not at all jealous that I wasn't there, nope not me!! :nope::thumbup::haha:

So much more I was gonna add but brain is dead as a dopey do-nut!! :dohh:

Feeling bit crap at the mo - spent yesterday eve with my head down the toilet throwing up (violently)! Had already organised to catch train and meet up with my bestie today so spent 3 1/2 hours walking around town today and think I have buggered my foot(too heavy?) so feeling a tad crampy and knackered - hoping I sleep later!! I'm determined to walk this baby out with gravity!!!! :haha:

Will try and be on more this weekend...tho still have no hope in hell of staying caught up!!! :flower:

lots love xxx


----------



## citymouse

Lovely picture, lads! You're all adorable! Glad you had such a good time. :)

Emera, almost there! :hugs: 

Had lunch with a friend and am now totally worn out. :sleep: I just feel weary, especially my arms. I think my body just decides they're non-essential and steals all their energy.


----------



## loolindley

I forgot to mention...I was walking home from the post office earlier and one of those fluffy, floaty flowers that you are meant to make a wish upon floated past. In my rush to make a wish before it touched the ground, instead of wishing for a 'happy and healthy birth' I ended up wishing for a 'health and safety birth' :rofl: so if people turn up to my labour wearing hard hats and carrying out a risk assessment, I'll know why!!! :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

loolindley said:


> I forgot to mention...I was walking home from the post office earlier and one of those fluffy, floaty flowers that you are meant to make a wish upon floated past. In my rush to make a wish before it touched the ground, instead of wishing for a 'happy and healthy birth' I ended up wishing for a 'health and safety birth' :rofl: so if people turn up to my labour wearing hard hats and carrying out a risk assessment, I'll know why!!! :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: LOVE IT xx


----------



## newfielady

haha Loo. Wouldn't that be a sight. And yeah, Dakota is a bit of a brute. :dohh: But in a big, drooling, loving, doofus kinda brute. :haha:
Lovely pic ladies, wish we could all meet up. :cry: How nervous must the people all around you been. :rofl:
Emera- I'm with you, I want to have a baby now. I've been in and out of the bathroom all day. :dohh: and I had to take a morning sickness pill to get through supper. And now the baby has the hiccups. DH told me I have a dark ring around my belly button. We have a old saying here, "When there is a ring around the moon there's a storm brewing" Does that go for belly buttons too? :haha:
I've uploaded my last pic (in bra) and today, I want to compare them. lol
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4









014.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









003.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loolindley

Dakota is lovely!! And great bump shots! Lush. x


----------



## emera35

Ooh nice pointy bump Newfie, love it :)

Teehee Loo your little wish tale made me chuckle so much! :haha: I have this fab image now of all people with clipboards bursting in and you sitting there saying "noo, I meant happy and healthy!!" :rofl:

OH must have felt bad, he's totally tidied all his crap out of the bedroom and set out loads of candles instead, bless him. I think I'm going to miss the hormones excuse, although it does last for a few months afterwards too, so as long as he gets enough sleep he'll still be all lovely when I rant :cloud9:

Bah, think I'll take a late bath before bed, feel like a bit of a soak, night from me I expect lads! :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

It has gone pretty pointy hasn't it?


----------



## Widger

Just quickly on as knackered...

Congrats to Kelly and Victoria on your babies 

Lovely pic of NW March mamas

I've just had dinner out and ate far too much. My belly can't cope with as much food anymore plus not only is sleeping a chore but going to the loo...... I can't wait to have a satisfying wee again

I'm off to bed zzz hoping for a good night


----------



## kymied

Our baby numbers are going up! Yay!

I have no time to catch up on the feed, I just wanted to say hi.

As for me, I'm doing good except I've got some pretty serious sciatic nerve pain. That is definitely going to get me to the "get this baby out now!" phase.


----------



## crowned

So jealous of the ladies who got to meet up! What a gorgeous photo though - you all look lovely!!!

Major nesting time, ladies. It kicked in yesterday evening - made fish, mashed potatoes and salad for dinner, then made a cinnamon bread (first time ever making bread, and it turned out amazing!!) that took 4!!! hours. Today, went to a nice little coffee meetup with some friends for one friend's little girl's 5th birthday, then came home, vacuumed all the floors, mopped/scrubbed all the floors, washed all the windows, made peanut butter cookies, did dishes twice, and helped DH make dinner. As you UK ladies say, I'm knackered!! :) It's been fun though, after sitting on the couch on doctor-enforced rest for two weeks! Now I've got LOTS of pressure in my hips and tailbone - hoping it means baby is getting ready to make an entrance soon.


----------



## citymouse

Crowned, what a relief for you to get to be up and about!

Kymied, sorry about your sciatic nerve pain... have you tried rolling a tennis ball between your butt and a wall? Hurts so good. :shock:


----------



## emera35

Husband is snoring, child keeps getting out of bed, neighbours are doing who the heck knows what but it seems to involve flushing their loo over and over and running around slamming doors?! :shrug:
I'm now wide awake and really tired! Bloody grrr, I hate everyone and everything! Seriously want to lock myself in a room and stay there until the baby comes! :hissy:


----------



## citymouse

Aw, poor Emera! :hugs: Do you have some hypnosis cues you can use to relax?


----------



## kymied

Mouse - Just tried it. I think the only thing it really accomplished was confusing my dog. "WHAT is mom doing with MY ball?"


----------



## citymouse

Aw... it usually unlocks something for me. Sorry it didn't work.

LOLing though, because we packed up the dog's tennis balls when we cleaned up the baby's room, so last time I did it using one of his Kong toys. :rofl: And I was scared he'd see and then go insane barking at me. He definitely has a very clear worldview on what belongs to him vs. what the mere humans are allowed to play with.


----------



## KellyC75

MsCrow said:


> Crikey, I am so exhausted. I had a BLAST this afternoon but I felt I ought to carry on editing the PhD so disappeared up the boozer with MrC to do so. Which was nice. But fit to drop now.
> 
> This afternoon was just lovely, 3.5 hours over a nice lunch - the fish salad rocked - and with such happy and congenial company was the nicest end to the week and I do hope we can do it again, with Lauracilli this time. Great to see your results were good :)
> 
> There's something so nice about meeting some people you've chatted loads to on the net and whom get on, because you just carry on the conversation. I realised after how little I've chatted about being pregnant, and babies, in real life so it was thoroughly needed. No one said too much, I think we could have all chatted on into the evening.
> 
> Here's the photo, it's not great, but I endeavored to remove the red-eye. But at least we all look lovely.
> 
> From left to right: Glowstar, Loo, me, Lozza

Wonder if there is a name for a collection of pregnant ladies? :shrug:

Glad you had a great time :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

loo...i look forward to your health and safety birth pmsl ha ha

kymied....sorry about your pain...we really are all falling to bits :-(

emera ....you nearly had me for company last night....husband was snoring (ok it was just breathing ha ha)....went to.bed at 10:30....awake at 12:30, 2, 3, 4:30, 6 and then 7:45.....to be fair he wasnt waking me but couldnt drop back off when awake. Friends comments on fb annoy me soooooo much....the usual 'better get used to.that', 'sounds like a newborn feeding schedule' etc etc grrrrrrrrrr (like you emera...annoyed with the world this morning). I know these things.....i wouldnt mind waking up randomly if there was a reason...baby to.feed...comfort etc.

Aah well proves my afternoon nap theory again...didnt have one yesterday

Gorgeous row of bumpage there NW ladied
...you all look fab x x


----------



## emera35

Mitch, :hugs: it sucks eh? At least most of the being awake was sorting Roh out for me, but not being able to snooze in between was annoying!

Feeling very tired this morning :sleep: Roh has a cough and I have a really sore throat. Horrible feeling I'm coming down with something, which is not ideal timing! :dohh:

Got so frustrated last night I got OH to check my cervix! He was a bit too scared to check for dilation properly, but said it was "All weird and squishy and not normal" :rofl: I asked if he could check dilaton and he was like um nooo! Bless! I apologised for freaking him out, but he decided it was interesting in the end. :haha: so I'm assuming is shortened a fair bit, and who knows about dilation :lol:

I reckon the collective noun for a group of pregnant women could be 'a waddle' ? :shrug:


----------



## waula

Emera - you got your OH to check your cervix????? :haha: :rofl: is this what happens when D day approaches??? Sorry you're feeling frustrated...but I'm not going to mention DIY cervix checking to DH - he'll get way too medical on me!!!! But good OH for getting out the candles... :flower: Have you had any show or anything yet?? 

Sorry for you lads not sleeping - hideous isn't it. And, no, its not good preparation for babies arrival - good preparation would be constant sleep for a month surely!?!

Loo - I have mental images about midwives in safety helmets and fluorescent tabbards!!!! :haha:

Newfie - lovely bump and yes, gone very pointy!!!! and lovely pooch shot!!! :flower:

I had four people text me to ask if I'd had any twinges yesterday...what's going to happen once we hit due day????!!!

OMG SINGLE FIGURES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ignore:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING!*

*Emera -* if i asked MY dh to check my cervix.... well, he would probably say ''pull up your top then'' :haha:

sorry to all those not sleeping well.... if its any consolation i actually did wake up twice last night - got cramp in my leg!!!

Lots of cramping in tummy this morning too :shrug:

Indian last night was a let down food wise.... my usually hot curry was bland AS. maybe the chefs were scared i would go into labour :rofl: 

NW mamas thats a fab photo but i WISH you had told us you were going THERE ... me and mitch were there too! There we are in the background enjoying a coffee! what a shame. :dohh:

Not felt digs much this morning so going to try to wake her/him up - before i panic LOL. then off to see SIL and then mum/dad here tonight for my bday meal :dance:

Have a great day all! xxxx

PS. lozza.... we start our ten day countdown tomorrow....... :happydance:


----------



## waula

FT - love your addition to the photo!!!!!!!!!! :haha: and exciting cramps!!!!!! :happydance: maybe you'll get your wish after all for a weekend baby!!!!!! Have a lovely bday meal :wohoo:


----------



## Glowstar

in bed on my phone as can't be parsed getting laptop!

FT - is it your birthday today? if so Happy birthday!!!!!! enjoy your meal tonight CC

:rofl: about the photo, that's hilarious!! how fat do I look though! not my best angle obviously :smug:

Mitch - I feel your pain about not sleeping. your sleep pattern is similar to mine with some bouts of cramp thrown in! and no, it's not like that once baby arrives because you can actually get comfy and sleep in bet
ween feeds!!! 

Waula - hows your mammoth baby cooking? lol xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

ft thats a hilarious photo addition!!!! Glad i dressed for the occasion....looks like i pulled out all the stops with wedding attire? :-D


----------



## loolindley

FT - that photo is hilarious! :rofl: Also HAPPY BIRTHDAY (if it is!) Have some birthday cake :cake::cake::cake: If it's not your birthday, I want that cake returning please!

I like the idea of a waddle of pregnant women! :haha:

Right. Dogs walked, hosed down and dried off (with the help of my oh!!), now we have to rush round ASDA. Might get some hair dye (probably will be too scared!), and some immac to do my legs (i'm going to get sheep grazing on them soon!!!), currys to buy a fridge freezer, home and order 2 fires (forgot we will need them before the plasterer comes) and then send oh off to work for a mammouth wedding shift. BOOOOOOOOO.

I'm looking forward to nap time already!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch *- i didnt want too say anything yesterday, but perhaps wearing your wedding attire WAS a little OTT :rofl:
*
Glow *- its not my bday till friday (whoohooo) but parents go on holiday next weekend so having an early celebration :smug:

*waula *- cramps are gone :( no weekend baby for me :cry:

*Loo- * i cant return the cake..... Digger ate it. Naughty Digs ;) always misbehaving :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh maybe thats a sign that its Diggers 'birth'day....exciting ;-)

I thought no one would recognise me without either wedding dress on or naked bump out...went for the lesser offensive :haha:

I have only 10 days to go....will someone pls tell bubs!!!


----------



## emera35

Someone needs to tell bumpy here she's only got about 12 hours left before I tell my OH to start punching my cervix!!! Going to get hardcore with the eviction! :gun: I figure she's been punching it enough, so its like poetic or something! :haha:

Oh and lads don't forget OH already saw a baby come out my foof in a lot more graphic detail than I saw myself! So checking my cervix wasn't exactly a challenge. The only downside is its put him off the idea of :sex: as he thinks if its all soft then he's in danger of bumping into bumpy! :rofl: ah well, to be honest I'm so sore down there I wouldn't want to try :sex: again it hurt last time :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hello, 

Emera - my OH would vom if i asked him to do that. I've been trying to check my own but I think it's too posterior at the moment so i can't really reach past the bump (TBH i have difficulty on other people sometimes). 

FT that photo is hilarious. You are all so pretty! 

Loo i'd love to do my hair, but i'm WAY too scared. And although I think i look a rank mess people keep telling me how great my hair is. 

I'm still crampy from yesterday. They started in the afternoon and are still going. It's getting old now. And is making me want to cry when people are asking me what's going on. Gareth Gates is at OHs work today, I want to walk up the hill and meet him and have my waters break on his feet...


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> I reckon the collective noun for a group of pregnant women could be 'a waddle' ? :shrug:

:haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

KellyC75 said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> I reckon the collective noun for a group of pregnant women could be 'a waddle' ? :shrug:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

Or a "twaddle" referring to what we talk...


----------



## loolindley

MissyBlaze said:


> Gareth Gates is at OHs work today, I want to walk up the hill and meet him and have my waters break on his feet...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy weekend everyone,

love the collective noun for pregnant women!!

im feeling tired today. im hoping ive not joined the insomniac crew... i woke up at 3.45 for a wee, then couldnt sleep, then got up for some rennies (the indian takeaway got heartburn revenge) and still couldnt sleep. grr... 

off out for lunch in a mo

also, my teething bling necklace arrived this morning. it is a really nice bit of shimmery jewellery and im wearing it now even though i have no baby to teeth on it! it would make a great gift if anyone is stuck on what to buy pregnant friends in the future.

slightly alarmed at the thought of husbands checking cervixs...


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies. It's nice to actually be able to catch up with you after overnight. Usually there's about 15 pages. :dohh: 
Had a few contractions last night, assuming they were BH. :shrug: I really have no idea. I want to start timing them. When do I start/stop? How long should they be in the beginning
FT- How the "waddle" of pregnant women never noticed you and "wedding" Mitch over in the corner, I'll never know. :rofl: I always find the other pregnant ladies in a room, but one dressed as formally as Mitch here would def have gotten my attention. lol.


----------



## newfielady

Oh, and can't imagine what DH would do do if I asked him to check my cervix. Actually, yeah I can. He would think I was coming on to him :winkwink: lol.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

newfie, im not sure technically on how to time contractions but i just started the timer when i felt the squaazing start and stopped it when the pain/tightness had gone. i dont think it was very accurate though!!

anyone else know how to do it?


----------



## mitchnorm

Hubby has got an app on his android phone for timing contractions. doesnt tell you when you when to start and stop but records the length of time of contractiions and in between....handy if you are a little freaked out by this point:haha:

In terms of when to start timer and stop.....guessing when pain starts and when it disappears??? Guess like they say when labour starts we will know:wacko:

Newfie - i like to make an effort when meeting new people....wedding dress seems a perfect choice:haha:


----------



## emera35

I think with those contraction timers like you said Mitch, you start it when the tightening starts, and stop it when it stops, then it works out the interval and contraction length. If you call the hospital though then they only really want to know the gap from the start of one contraction to the start of the next. And they tend to want to know how many contractions you are having per 10 minutes. If its 2/3 in 10 mins then they usually say come in, if its less then they usually say call back when they get more frequent. If you are in tons of pain then don't be fobbed off though, not everyone is typical. My friend's contractions started 7 mins apart and never got any closer together, even when she was pushing :shrug:


----------



## emera35

I have to say as well, even though my waters broke last time i was very much thinking, "oh i'll have to have a baby in the next few days due to the infection risk etc" as my contractions didn't start for maybe 20-30 mins after. I called the hospital and my mum all calm (well calm-ish) and had a cup of tea. As soon as i had the first contraction i knew without a doubt i was in labour, even though i'd never had a proper contraction before. They are pretty intense! The bit i'm struggling with this time is knowing when i'm in the build up to active labour, i have no doubt that when it starts properly i'll know! ;) I just worry that my active labour will be very short, so i'd like some advance warning! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

I'm just a bit concerned as I have an hour drive to the hospital. :wacko: And I feel much safer going in my truck than in an ambulance (as one of those goes off the road every week :dohh:)


----------



## emera35

newfielady said:


> I'm just a bit concerned as I have an hour drive to the hospital. :wacko: And I feel much safer going in my truck than in an ambulance (*as one of those goes off the road every week* :dohh:)

Eeek really? :shock:

Sounds a bit scary!! Anyway, i reckon you will know, and you should have plenty of time to get there. Even me with my fast labour would have made it to the hospital in your position. :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Really, they're useless. :wacko: We always say here, "Only in Newfoundland can...." and fill in the blanks. One time I seen a toe truck, pulling a tow truck pulling a truck! I wished I'd had my camera :dohh:


----------



## crowned

Love the photoshopped picture!

FT, enjoy your birthday dinner!

Newfie, that sounds scary, ambulances going off the road! I think you'll have lots of time to get to the hospital though. If you use the website www.contractionmaster.com, and just hit start when you feel the squeezing, and stop when it fades away, it will calculate how long each contraction is and the time gap from the start of one to the start of the next. We've used it a few times.

Just got the date of my next bookclub meeting, and it's March 29. I REALLY hope I have a baby by then!!!!!


----------



## wondertwins

Good morning. I'm exhausted. But we survived. Babies are sleeping for a few more minutes before their next feed. Breastfeeding is going fairly well, but my nips are screaming in pain. :shock: I know it will get better soon. 

Regarding the timing of contractions.... You time them from start to start to determine how far apart they are. The length of the contractions is a sign of how hard they are. Also... over the past month I've learned that BH contractions are exactly the same thing as labor contractions. The only difference is that they're inconsistent in frequency and they come and go. also, regular labor contractions will increase in strength (pain).


----------



## MsCrow

Hahaha, I love the photo, I'm mortified, MORTIFIED, we didn't see you there!

Clearly you need to organise a Midlands/Oxfordshire meet. IMHO.

I am bushed as I've been out campaigning all morning but for a good political friend so she was worth it. I was really touched to be given a crocheted blanket another political friend made me, and a bloke too. He'd just finished a massive 6ft x 6ft blanket!

Just picked up my maternity photos and they are lush, really pleased.

If you have an android phone, the app, Happy Pregnancy, has a contraction timer.


----------



## mitchnorm

Wt - glad things are going well for you all over there. Sorry about the nips...but bound to happen....little fellas must be hungry :winkwink:. Are you demand feeding or have you been told cos of their weights and slightly off due date you have to.wake them regularly for feeding until they reach a target weight? 

I am sure things will get better as you get into a routine.....just about to.check out your photos link on fb :kiss:

I got the avent manual breast pump with a couple of containers included for £18 on amazon...as i am not sure on full bf but may well express some 'good stuff' early on to.mix with ff...i thought thats not alot to pay. Cheaper than asda and boots (even with discount):happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Just checking in quickly to say that if you go past a tesco today, go in and buy their 'strawberry and white chocolate' cupcakes...... the middle is yummy strawberry goo and the icing white chocolate..... YUM. 

Over and out.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I am going to make a hot curry tonight. No, in the time it took me to type that i've realised i'm getting a thai take away. And then i'm going to give birth. 

I'm SO fed up of these rubbish contractions which have been going on for ages. And a stupid woman shouted at me in aldi (see waula i'm not really a waitrose shopper) because i was in her way (she could easily have gone around me but wanted to be where i was, cow). I'm actually considering getting my breast pump out to move things along a bit (although we're not really meant to are we?)

WT - you're so amazing, I hope you have managed to get some sleep but at least we get to see more of you when you're up all night! 

FT - you are a bad influence!


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all!

Love the picture, FT! :rofl:

Decided once and for all that I'm not going to try to sleep in the bed until baby is here. The couch is just so much better! Not like DH and I came any where near each other, with my giant maternity pillow. Might as well be comfortable and have my back supported.


----------



## newfielady

Don't chat too much ladies. I have to go do some serious school work and I don't want 50 pages to read when I come back. lol

EDIT: I boiled all my "dummies" and bottles today so I am now ready!


----------



## waula

Missy - :ninja: that woman in aldi! how rude... maybe you should have shopped in Waitrose! :haha: when you said you were thinking of getting your breast pump out - i thought as some kind of weapon against angry shoppers. please do. :rofl:

FT - you are a bad person. :drool: and one of your 5 a day!!!! :haha:

WT - poor nips...double the trouble with twins I guess?! But I'm so pleased you're home and having your cuddles... Do you remember the twin feeding method someone put a link up on here months ago called the cow??? Think it involved mum on all fours and twins on their backs on the floor...taking it thats quite an advanced position???! :hugs:

How are things contracting ladies??? Hope things get going or leave you alone so you can get some sleep...

We're off out for tea at our local yummy pub with friends...we were going out for curry but they got scared I'd spontaneously go into labour...Ha! Not sure it works like that does it!!!!

See you laters xxx


----------



## emera35

Well I just walked for 3 hours solid and carried some of the shopping back from the shop too! Bought 2 pineapples and some more RLT. Also bought a load of hot cross buns, cake and some yummy antipasti, cheese, deli meats etc and quiche for when my dad and step mum come tomorrow. I said I'd do lunch but it occured to me if I have a baby overnight (quite possible) then whoever puts the food together will just have to put tasty stuff on plates :thumbup: I'm hoping he walking did something. I also went and bought some sweet little vests from maman jojo they are really preppy looking and cute, thought they'd look lovely with the little jogging pants I have already. My plan was to buy bumpy some pretty treats to coax her out! :haha: also had a pineapple and passionfruit smoothie which was lovely :)

I'm soooooooo done now though. Come on bumpy, due date tomorrow, let's be on time eh? :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Hubbys off out in London tonight with the boys.....he isnt drinking however just in case he has to shoot home. He was umming and aahing about it but i sent him off.....sods law if he stays in, nothing will happen....if he goes out...who knows:shrug:. Clutching at straws much :cry:

Have bought myself a hot curry from M&S.....howevere not sure it will be hot enough to.coax this baby out yet. Couldnt persuade hubby to dtd this morning :nope: so he is on strict orders to finish what he started tomorrow morning...its only fair. 

So its curry...have a small bottle of red wine from which i shall have my one glass weekly allowance....popcorn and film in bed later....either Friends with Benefits or One Day...both on box office. Any recommendations ladies?


----------



## Widger

Hello laddies.

So nice to come on and not have to check 50 pages.... I actually managed it... Not that I can remember anything :rofl:

You count contractions from when they start to next set of contractions. But for me I never really got past six mins between yet the actual contractions were lasting for 3 mins and I was still only 3cm when went to hospital!! Horrendous. Hoping for an easier time of it this time.

FT - Love the pic

I'm feeling pretty sick at mo with heartburn yuk!

Oh and Mitch, I get you on the comments. The thing is at this stage you just cant sleep so saying enjoy it does get on your nerves. I was a week late too which was so frustrating!! That website waula used was very much required for me and I posted it on fb last time

Also been going to toilet bit more :blush: and a bit TMI.... looser.... Anyone else?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mitch - i have seen friends with benefits, i thought it was going to be really 'high school like' but it was alright for a bit of light romantic comedy. I havent seen the other one.

Your food sounds very nice emera. maybe baby will be punctual?

sorry to whinge but im feeling sorry for myself. My stretch marks are gradually taken over my whole stomach and are so so sore. I showed my mum this morning and she said they looked bad....


----------



## newfielady

Sorry about your stretchies Cupcake. Are you using bio-oil or anything?
Widger- I have been making more frequent trips too, also a bit *ahem* looser. 
So with contractions it's from the start of tightening to the end of tightening and then the tightening of the next one?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i am the queen of stretch mark potions and it is clear that none of them actually work although they do relieve the soreness

i think you time from the start of one to the start of the next according to what the others have said... im really not sure!


----------



## mitchnorm

I think friends with benefits is the preferred option..not taxing at all...just what i need. The book of One Day made me cry..probably not best option with hormones flying around. 

Cupcake...sorry about your stretch marks...you got plenty of cream on them? Wondering whether something like sudocrem or nip cream might be better rather than just moisturiser

Emera - come on baby...40 weeks on the dot 

p.s. Yes to looser movements widger ha ha


----------



## crowned

It's from the start of tightening of one to the start of the tightening of the next.... i.e. it starts to hurt and you immediately start timing, it stops hurting, there's a break, it starts to hurt and you stop timing. The start of one contraction to the start of the next. Hope that makes sense.

What a quiet day on here today, ladies. I've been under the weather all day. Two days of hardcore nesting and then today I'm absolutely wiped. Hoping it improves a bit as we have a games night planned with friends tonight.

EDITED TO ADD - Newfie, what cupcake said :) Start of one to the start of the next.


----------



## emera35

Cupcake - My stretchmarks are bad too and they get really sore if i don't moisturise enough :( They are soo much worse than last time :( Ah well, i console myself with the knowledge that they do fade in time, and that they are there for a good reason! ;)


----------



## emera35

Hmm, think i'll get in the bath and then watch a good film too, i'm bored!


----------



## newfielady

Okay from start of one to start of another. So then you wouldn't time the next one until a new one started? Who knew something as simple as timing contractions would be this complicated. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am bored too...this baby needs to show up soon!!!!

Movie, popcorn, bed.....sorted


----------



## Widger

Crowned - I'm exactly the same. I had two days of serious nesting and now wiped out (not helped by toddler who woke up at 3am last night shouting mummy, mummy on top of his voice). Think he just wanted to know if I was still there after 2 nights away so couldn't get cross, but boy... I'm wacked! House nearly sorted now. Just general tidying up but that can wait till tomorrow.

Newfie - I didn't have a clue either last time... can barely remember this time :rofl: Yep so contractions start (start timer), contractions finish, new contraction starts (stop timer)... but then I suppose you start it straight away agin to time next one too - confused? :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

I'm bored too Mitch. Saturday night telly is bobbins!!!

I've been going for walks every day to try and stay mobile and fit, but it's suddenly occurred to me that I don't want to do anything that could encourage the baby the turn up early!!! Starting to think I should turn into a hermit!!

Also thinking about maybe doing my hospital bag tomorrow. Don't want to be stripping wallpaper at the new house and suddenly go into labour. Gaaaah. I have so much to do!


----------



## Widger

Arrrghhhhh Loo packing her hospital bag!!!!!!!!!!! Surely not :rofl:

It seriously doesn't take that long - even I managed it


----------



## crowned

If everyone's bored, then why aren't we all on BnB, chatting up a storm? :D

I agree - Saturday night television is AWFUL!


----------



## loolindley

Widget, I said maybe!!!! I might ease myself in by making a list!!! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo I was sure you promised Mscrow yesterday you were going to pack it before Monday as you'd be too busy with the house...

Had a really good massage this afternoon at Clarins. Felt great afterwards!! Just got in on time as they won't do it after 38 weeks so had to make up my due date slightly! Highly recommend it to anyone not at 38 weeks yet.


----------



## Glowstar

Bored here too :sleep:

Not even had TV on yet....off to look at what crap I don't want to watch :wacko:

I have got some giant chocolate buttons though so they might help ease my boredom :thumbup:


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, I might have to wash my hair....or something. 

A massage sounds amazing, but do you lay on your back? How come you can't have it done after 38 weeks?

Baby just kicked!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loo - pack the bag! i thought it had been done. obviously not!

i totally agree saturday night tv is crap. im bored too.

i had a nice nap this afternoon but now im feeling awake but with nothing to do.

swimming tomorrow! yay


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Loo :cloud9: c'mon baby Loo stop worrying your Mummy!
AND GET THAT BLOODY BAG PACKED!!!!

Lozza, glad you enjoyed your Massage :smug: :thumbup: I might book in with OH in the next hour hour or so :rofl: he gives a good foot massage and I'm sure I'm getting a varicose vein in my left leg as it's really aching behind my knee.....too scared to look though :shock:


----------



## loolindley

It does need doing, so tomorrow could be the night. Also. I'm hoping reverse psychology could work...if I'm ready then the baby is bound not to show up. In fact..maybe I should do
It tonight!!! :rofl:

I bought hair dye today but might leave it for my mum to help me with it when she gets home from Egypt. Also bought hair removal cream for legs without realising I'm not sure I can reach down far enough for long enough. I think I am going to have to relent and pay someone to wax the bush and sort out the feet. I don't trust myself with a razor down there!!!
Let the pampering commence (when I can be bothered!)


----------



## crowned

Massage sounds incredible!! Perhaps I should enlist my DH for one too...


----------



## emera35

OH just prepared me a whole pineapple and whilst watching tv i've absently eaten the whole thing....i feel sooo sick :sick:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha. I did that last week emera. I feel ill from my thai dinner. I actually might vom


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - she did my back while I sat on a stool and lent over some pillows on the table, then the rest of me laid on the table which reclined to all sorts of cool angles so I was on my back but propped up enough. Midwife assumes the 38 week cut off was probably just them worrying aboute going into labour in the treatment room as no reason I couldn't have one later (thought I'd better check with her when I booked it just in case!).

Ended up having a fairly late night last night, and eating too much at Brazilian! I really don't know how I got hungry again after lunch. So much for stomach being squashed! Tired today though so off to bed now, hopefully to actually sleep! Night all x


----------



## emera35

ooh Missy, Thai, lovely, i had chicken nuggets onion bhajis and peas..... OH cooked! :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Night Lozza! x


----------



## newfielady

Thinking I may have to go to the hospital tomorrow. :dohh: Doctor told me if my bp (bottom number) rose above 90. I did it three times, it was 91, 88 and 87 so on average it was 89 but that seems awful close to 90 to me. What happens if my bp rises over 90? Anyone know? My headache is gone today at least but my legs are still swollen. :(


----------



## crowned

Newfie, I would assume high blood pressure would put you at risk of pre-eclampsia and the doctors would want to see you immediately, to make sure you and baby are safe.


----------



## loolindley

I agree Newfie - It's probably best to be safe rather than sorry. I hope it all is fine though :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

*Oooh, what's this then? A nearly fully packed hospital bag?? Well I never!*

Also thought I'd put in a couple of cute ones of Magic earlier on neighbourhood watch, and Indy looking all out of proportion :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0608.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0607.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0609.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## emera35

Newfie can you call to the hospital and tel them the readings? Then they can advise if you need to go right in or see your doc on Monday if its less urgent. Just a thought, i know its quite a journey for you.


----------



## emera35

Awww giant doggie nose, adorable monster! :cloud9:

Loo have you just shoved a load of towels in those bags and taken a sham photo so you stop getting told off? :rofl: Nice bag by the way :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfie...hope everythings ok...give the doc/mw a call to.be sure though x

emera...hope you feel better soon....OD on pineapple not good

Sorry i have been absent tonight....hubby out and have been watching a chick flick....lovely ending (as usual) but feeling a bit down now. Regards massage...i popped into my salon earlier thinking of getting a treatment this week...asked if there was anything they wouldnt do, she said no everything was fine. Probably down to individual policies and insurance i guess.

Loo...get that bag packed!!!!!! ;-)

Want some more babies on here!!!!!! I have suddenly got cold feet and nervous about the whole thing....aaargh what have i.let myself in for??!!!


----------



## loolindley

It's packed!!!! I promise!!!!!!!

I've even made a list of things that I need to add when I have finished using them!!!


----------



## emera35

Loo - :hugs: So now either you'll have a baby tomorrow, or you'll go to 42 weeks and have your toddler! That's how bag packing works! ;)


----------



## loolindley

Thats why I have packed tonight! I didn't want it to get any ideas about showing up early! I'm holding out for term +12 which will give me 4 weeks to crack the whip on the house!


----------



## MsCrow

*Oh
My
God
I think my foof just froze over
Is that REALLY a packed bag?

Huzzah!*

In other, extraordinary news. I still don't have a nursery but the dodgy shower cubicle that was in the spare bedroom is now a cupboard.

*Will wonder's never cease?*


----------



## Widger

Oh lord, she's done it!! I couldn't sleep the night I packed my bags, last Sunday, as assumed it would kick off.... It didn't so hope same with you.

Newfie - my friend's bp keeps going up then down. Only concerned when over 90 but like others said, best to call as close xx


----------



## waula

Loo :thumbup: for packing your bags!!!! :haha: you seem all organised now - no way will you be going to 40+12 if thats what you're wanting - don't you know how these things work???!!! The rest of us will be getting induced in April and you'll be there with your toddler managing the renovations!!!! :dohh:

I bought 2 pineapples today and have just had my 3rd cup of RLT - not wanting immediate eviction but wanted some tools in to warn him not to be too late!!!

Had lovely night with scrummy food (coconut dhal with root veg's and garlic flat bread :drool:) but might have overdosed on flatulence inducing things...chick peas last night, lentils tonight...uh oh...feeling very gurgly all high up under my ribs - very bizarre!!!!

Full term in 29 mins Emera - massive congratulations to get that far!!!! :hugs:

Night lads...


----------



## wouldluvabub

Loo- wasn't it you who kept getting your EDD put back at the start? Maybe your baby is big because your due date was correct in the begginging..?? Which means you wouldn't go to 40+12 because your bub is probably ready now! :)


----------



## citymouse

Loo, excellent work! Cutie-patootie pups, too. :thumbup:

I bought some new post-baby clothes today, so I might start on my hospital bag tomorrow or something. 

Spent the morning picking up my car, then shopping. Had lunch with DH now relaxing on the couch with the dog. I should take a picture of my couch. It really is a thing to behold. :rofl: We saw some friends after lunch and DH mentioned that if they wanted to come hang out, they'd have to sit in on the bed... The couch is the property of the pregnant lady!


----------



## citymouse

Oh my goodness, just realized how late it is in the UK! You're a bunch of night owls this evening!

Also, Newfie, hope all is okay!


----------



## loolindley

Thank you lads, but I can assure you that I have no intention of letting this toddler out until I'm ready!!!!!!! :rofl:

MsC - hooray for showers that have turned into closets!

Would luv - ssssssshhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! My dates were only delayed by a week, but don't tell the baby!!!

I've just done a little iPod play list for the birth and dare I say it, I'm quite excited about it all (not in a rush, just excited).


----------



## newfielady

C'Mouse- here I was thinking "Good, now that Loo is packed we're all ready to go" NOT. I hope everyone else has they're bags packed. :rofl:
The doctor told me if my bp rose to 90 or higer I had to go see him on Sunday. I'm not sure what the signifence of Sunday is. UNLESS, according to my first due dates, on Sunday I turn 37 weeks and the doctor did tell me I should do walking to get the baby the rest of the way do as she's fully viable now. Usually they will tell women with swelling to put their legs up, right. :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

Rashy, it's only 23.55....and its not a school night. We are allowed to stay up!

Plus, I napped for hours this afternoon. I dare say I'll be awake for a while yet!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hubby is home...both wide awake cos he was on coca cola and my body clock/sleeping patterns are shot.....he is making hot chocolate for us now yum yum

Please let me get some sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## waula

i'm with you mitch!!! wide awake... hmmm... back to the sofa and my book for me...bit jealous of the hot choc xxxx


----------



## lauraclili

Well, I'm now joining the insomnia crew. Boo! 

Newfie, it's the blood pressure combined with headache tht theyll be worrying about. I was told repeatedly that swelling on its own isn't a problem as almost everyone gets it at this point (apparently). I would imagine your doc would want to do a more developed pre-E screen(which takes a while) so will want to see you. 

Xx


----------



## newfielady

lauraclili said:


> Well, I'm now joining the insomnia crew. Boo!
> 
> Newfie, it's the blood pressure combined with headache tht theyll be worrying about. I was told repeatedly that swelling on its own isn't a problem as almost everyone gets it at this point (apparently). I would imagine your doc would want to do a more developed pre-E screen(which takes a while) so will want to see you.
> 
> Xx

What is a more developed pre-E screen/:shrug:


----------



## lauraclili

Well, I had two done last week. It was an hours worth of heartbeat trace, urine test (for protein) and then a blood test (for protein). Mine took all day but they wouldn't let me leave as they wanted me to stay until the results were in. Also, my Doc did a series of reflex and response tests on me to check that I had full feeling in my hands, feet and face. 

Do you have any swelling anywhere other than your legs? I only asked because my Doc was obsessed with the answer to this! However, I'd say, do t worry about it. But do call,your Doc. In the morning, particularly if your measurements stay high. 

X


----------



## loolindley

Just woken up and Al still isn't home from work. He started at 1pm yesterday, and he text reckons he's going to be an hour yet. I want to weep for him. 15 hour shifts officially suck ass. 

Mitch - I love how you were very careful not to say your DH couldn't sleep because he had been on coke!!!! :rofl:

Bah. We have to pick the neighbours dog up in 5 hours to take for a walk. Looks like I'll be taking them by myself again. :rofl::wacko::grr::sad2:


----------



## Skadi

WT - I don't know how you are dealing with the twins - I feel like all I am doing is feeding and changing diapers all day! lol This is the first time since she has been home that I have had a moment to relax.


----------



## Glowstar

Loo - I nearly did a double take when I saw that hospital bag :happydance: and you're one step ahead of me with the car seat all in place too! mine is still in it's box at my next door neighbours! (cute dogs too!) Lola does the neighbourhood watch thing....cute because they look like little humans when they do it don't you think??

Newfie - hope your BP calms down :hugs:

Skadi - sure a routine will come soon and calmness will overtake the chaos :hugs:

City - :haha: at your sofa :winkwink:

Mitch/Waula/Laura - :happydance: Yay for being an insomniac NOT! It's 4.13am and I am up. I am just so bloody uncomfortable! and I've got heartburn :wacko: I feel like all I keep doing is whinge and moan! I am bored of listening to myself :blush: I just don't EVER remember feeling like this when I was pregnant with the girls :nope:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies im joining you all in the cant sleep mode - currently drinking RLT and watching rubbish on tv
L x


----------



## Nicnak282

INSOMNIA SUCKS BIG TIME! Been up since 4am (awake since 3.05am!!) and am seriously tired but heartburn-y and just too awake and achey to get comfortable in bed. :nope::nope:

C'mon we need some baby news to get us through!!! :thumbup:

Wonder what time I can legitimately go back to bed and wake up hubby for a cuddle...hmmmmmm...too early and he'll be a grump-bag all day...decisions!!! :wacko:

Newfie - go and get checked out hon - best to be safe xx

Loo - BAG PACKED???????? Really???? YAY - well done and just gorgeous dogs, LURVE 'em!!! xx

City - please post pics of your den on the sofa...think I may need one soon and could do with some inspiration!! xx




xxx


----------



## emera35

Happy due date toooo me! :dance:

I'm ill :( really sore throat, painful sinuses, headache, waah! :( 

Just get out baby, so I can take some better medicine than paracetamol!! :brat:


----------



## loolindley

Happy due date Emera! :happydance::cake::happydance:

Bah. I am beyond tired and in a terrible mood. I've had about 2 hours broken sleep, it is pouring down and I have to go and walk the dogs (plus one that isn't even ours). On top of that I reset my iphone last night and appear to have lost everything apart from the music off it. All my contacts and everything. :sad2: I'm trying to sort it out now, but not hopeful!

Fabulous! I want to cry already and it's not even 8am! :cry:

we have a dog behaviourist coming round at 2pm and I know I'm going to have to be all enthusiastic about stuff. Why did I organise an appointment at nap time??? :sad2:


----------



## emera35

Aww Loo maybe you can squeeze a nap in between soggy dog walking and the behaviourist coming? :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Also, it would have been my baby brother's birthday today. Miss him terribly! :cry:

Happy birthday Will :cake:
Sorry your present is a bit late, she's being stubborn!


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry for the insomnis ladies....i managed to.drop off about 2:30am...woke several times but managed to drop back off....up to pee once...now awake sinxe 7:30. Suppose thats nearly 5 hours so thats pretty good. Was getting stressed last night that i would never sleep again boo hoo.

Loo...yeah did have to.clarify coca cola not coke ha ha
Waula ....hot choc was low cal highlights :-( better than nowt i guess

Emera - :hugs: for bros birthday....congratulations on making 40 weeks  now come on.bubs x x

Raining here today....miserable!!! Meeting the girls for lunch today....originally planned for 1pm.....changed to 2pm to fit better with one person...now shes gonna be late...says start without her....last time we met she didnt 'bother' to eat....had already had dinner!!!???!! Whybother saying yes to LUNCH...sorry lateness, bad planning and changing plans annoy me...rant over!!!!!! :-/

Newfir ....hope docs goes ok if your readings are still high x x


----------



## citymouse

Good UK morning, lads... Off to sleep in a minute, got in a cleaning tizzy.

:hugs: for your brother's birthday, Emera! And sorry you're ill. I'm still coughing and I'm so sick of it! It's been three weeks!


----------



## mitchnorm

Night mouse...hope you.get more sleep than some of us over here :-D x x


----------



## loolindley

Nos da Rashy :hugs:

:hugs: Emera, lets hope you can give him a present today :hug:


----------



## lauraclili

:hugs: .emera. Happy due date and happy birthday to your bro. X


----------



## lozza1uk

:hugs: Emera

For once I am going to be smug about sleep having endured months of insomnia. Last night I actually fell straight to sleep about 10.15 and woke up again at 8! Admittedly I also woke up at 1, 3, 5 and 7 but only to turn or go to the toilet after which I can always get back to sleep again so pretty pleased about that! I know tonight I'll be awake until 2 because of it though. sorry to the rest of you, but I do know exactly how you feel!

Miserable looking day today outside.


----------



## loolindley

Al just got up and took the dogs for me. What a mighty good man.


----------



## lauraclili

Wow! Hooray for Al! 

X


----------



## emera35

Oh bless him Loo, what a hero! :)

Just had a nice shower its made me feel a bit better. Realised I haven't felt bumpy move yet today though so having some sweet tea and a lie down.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all,

hope you have a good day emera x

well done Al for taking the dogs out! we are just about to venture to the beach with my dog and my mums. then off to swimming. Its pouring with rain here so the beach will be horrible and i expect the pool will be packed with bored kids. great!

not got much planned for today. im almost bored already!


----------



## littleANDlost

Hey guys,

I;ve had a bit of a hectic weekend.

started of yesterday with my plug coming away (wooooo) well at least i think it was. Was kinda like (and this is gross sorry) see though snot with red inside it. and there's been a couple of solid bits come away to.
And then at half 2 this morning i started to get contractions. All in my lower back and every half hour or so. However the last one was at 9. was more painful than the rest but haven't had one since. Not sure if they where just because of the plug coming away and will now stop or if they'll start up again. 
I've still not even dropped though so unsure if that means anything lol.

hope everyone else is having good weekends.haven't caught up on everything yet though, sorry, you all talk to much lol.

EDIT! - Where is everyone? lol 
I've had two more large contractions, one at 9.50 and one at half 10. the last one was definitely painful and i've found my way to cope with the pain is to laugh through it. OH tried to laugh with me and got a slap. I've sent him to asda to make sure we have enough food and things but really just wanted some time to myself to have a bath and relax a little bit. If he says sorry to me one more time i might actually kill him.
I've also now got explosive diarrhea so in my head I'm now thinking this might be it. I know i;ve got a long way to got though if it is, and that it could all stop at any point.

I'm a little worried that there is still red snotty stuff when i wipe down there though. If I'm still having contractions at around 12/1 I'm gonna call the labour ward and ask to see if it's all ok.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Wow sounds promising l&l good luck! Can't wait to hear more news and if this is it see some piccies of your princess when she gets here!


----------



## waula

Wowzers L&L that is EXCITING news!!!!!! and brilliant method of controlling the pain - bit of laughter :haha: hope things get going for you - sounds like they are!!! :happydance: you might not feel like you've dropped but was LO's head not completely engaged the other day at your check up??!!! Go baby go!!!

Emera - :hugs: and glad you're feeling better...

Loo - can you send Al round here too please? Got 2 anxious collies who want a walk but its so grim I'm not sure I can cope and DH has got an awful bout of "man sickness" since 3am. I've been reliably informed it MUCH worse than morning sickness and did I realise he'd been awake since 3am?? And did I understand how tired he was. At that point I might have laughed quite a lot and told him to man up so he's now asleep in bed with his dressing gown on and has told me I cannot go into labour today. Ha! So i've just eaten half a pineapple with my RLT and am bouncing like a fiend!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

ooooh L&L i'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited for you... please keep us updated!!! xxxx


----------



## waula

PS L&L i wouldn't worry about red snotty when you wipe - i'm sure its all plug related... how exciting!!!!! xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - good luck! Sounds like it could be your day! My friends labour started with bleeding and everything was fine, she still had a waterbirth. Maybe ring the labour ward and they'll talk you through what to do on the phone? :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh exciting LandL!!!!! Keep us updated x

i am still lounging in bed ha ha...just had a little nappage. Must get up soon for coffee and toast....then shower and meet girls in.town for 2pm. Think i can just about manage that level of effort 

Cant persuade hubby to dtd...its tooooooo weird!!!!??? Bloody man.up....so gonna have to.be the oral approach later....baby best appreciate this!!!! :haha:


----------



## waula

Mitch - I think your DH is very clever!!! :haha:

I'm going to brave the rank weather and go and give my car a bit of a valet inside. Exciting sunday for me :nope: we were meant to be going over to a friends for a roast later but DH couldn't possibly manage it. :cry:


----------



## littleANDlost

Mitch - i think it was DTD that has done this to me lol. We did it yesterday morning for the first time in weeks and about 3 hours late i had the show! tell him to go for it! 

However i've not had anything but dull period pains for over an hour now :( Gonna get on my ball and see if that does anything. 
I think i may have gotten myself over excited for nothing.

Walua - baby was engaged when we went for the scan last week so fingers crossed!


----------



## MissyBlaze

L&L that sounds ace! Laughter is a great way to do it. Singing is meant to be good too. 

Don't worry about red snottiness. That's totally normal. There is a surprising amount of blood involved in labour. If it's running down your legs i'd be worried but otherwise i'm sure you're fine and just cracking on! So jealous! I've been having rubbish crampy pains for days now and nothing else! I'm dying to see a bit of bogey in me pants. 

Soooo, last night I broke the bed, not even DTD! Just got into it. It is brand new so i'm going to call the company and cry at them. "but my baby is due tomorrow and i've got no beeeeeeddddddddddddddd waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah".

It's snowing here, and i got up at 8am and cleaned the oven. Aren't I amazing?


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning lads!*

waaaaaaaay too much for me to catch up on :nope: .... but...

happy due date *emera* :) and im sure your thinking of your brother today too :hugs:

*mitch *- enjoy your lunch :)

*newfie* - i saw something about u having swelling? Hope ur okay x My fingers are all swollen :(

*Loo - *YAYYYYYY for packed bag :dance:

so were you ladies up all night chatting or what?? am i the only one still sleeping like a log LOL x and yet im still knackered today.

Yesterdays meal was lush.... i had:

Prawns in chilli and garlic oil
Confit of Duck with orange

YUM.

plan on doing NOTHING today :dance:

was weird saying bye to ma and pa as next time i see them (they get bk from holiday on 24th) i may be a mummy!!! :wacko:

so ready for digs now. had no loss of plug or no labour signs though. gutted.


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooo just seen posts above...... *L&L* arghhhh how exciting :dance:

missy - snow? :cold: pis*ing down with rain here.


----------



## littleANDlost

Missy how did it brake? how old is it? definitely get on the phone to them, what are sleeping on?

just had a little bit of lower back pain but got on all fours and it went away with out being painful. I have a feeling that I'm still days away from meeting my LO.


----------



## MissyBlaze

The middle slat just snapped in half. I'm officially a fatty. I cried and went to sleep on the sofa but oh wouldn't let me. We only got it in october. (and you would not believe how much of a pain it was!)


----------



## littleANDlost

It's p*ssing it down here to FT- bloody English weather, was lovely yesterday.

Missy - what a load of trouble you just don't need right now.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I know, OH was saying he'd fix it with tape or something but i dont see why we should have to...

L&L get bouncing and OH DTD


----------



## firsttimer1

its started snowing! :) not settling though :)

missy - edited to sympathy.... :hugs: :kiss:

l&l - get things moving :dance: go for a run heehee

*EDIT:* *lozza *- ten day countdown for us.......!!!! :happydance:


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm all snotty still down there though lol. Not sure i could face :sex: with that. OH has already mentioned doing it again though as 'it will help'. If nothing more has come about by the time i go to bed tonight we will do it again!

EDIT - i can't believe people have snow!! was not thinking LO would be born when there was snow lol


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - happy due date! :hugs: c'mon baby girl....eviction time :haha:

L&L - def sounds like nice early labour to me :winkwink: contractions irregular but stronger than BH. This part can be fairly long with first baby but I am sure that as the day goes on you will start to see regularity. Also it means your body has a healthy amount of time to build up those endorphins that your body needs to cope with the later stages :hugs::hugs:

Mitch - :sick: :haha: enjoy your lunch....just hope it doesn't come back on you later :rofl: 

FT - yay for a nice meal :hugs:

Waula - Men eh? I love your logic of ball bouncing though :haha:

Loo - Yay for Al taking the doglets for a walk :thumbup: Sorry about your iPhone but I am sure you can recover stuff...have you googled?


----------



## littleANDlost

ok so i just had another twinge but nothing painful. I;m gonna go have a bath and then bouce on my ball with a book i think.

When things do happen i can;t really update on here as can;t get on it on my phone so not sure if people wanted to add me on FB, will probably update on there when it does all happen (eventually). Will send details to FT to add and if anyone else wants it they can get it from her? (if that's ok?)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Woohoo Good luck L&L. 

Happy due date Emera - hope your bro sends you some labour vibes for his birthday. 

I rang the company. they're sending out an engineer, if it's a manufacturing fault then they will try and fix it. If it's through misuse then they will charge me £55. I'm going to kick off if they don't fix it. I've already found a review where someone has had the same issue so i'm printing that off.


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh no missy so this is like a PROPER broken bed? I take back my laughter!!!! they BETTER not charge you. maybe print out that review youve seen :shrug: Gahhhhhhhhhh so not what you need.

L&L - im so excited for you ..... :happydance:

who ISNT having ANY labour signs? i feel alone haha


----------



## MissyBlaze

Im not really FT. they're jsut rubbish old braxton hicks I think. 

Yeah proper broken! so annoying. If i have to be without a bed I will go mental!


----------



## firsttimer1

oh no :nope: sorry missy :hugs:

weirdly we slept on the pull out bed last night and i kept having images of it breaking!! poor you :hugs: Im sure it will get sorted asap :hugs:

missy im not even sure that im having stupid BH!!! lol


----------



## MissyBlaze

I reckon you're just super tough and don't notice them


----------



## firsttimer1

thats me... tough timer... :bodyb:

HAAAAAA! 

MMMMMmmmmmm what can i do to give Digs his/er eviction notice.... im gonna have a think whilst on my ball and watching the footy :happydance:

Probably the Spurs vs ManU game later will do it.

Oh yer - take that as a warning all of you... spurs are on later... :dohh: :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

LandL just told hubby of your dtd bringing on some activuty....think he may have bought it for later  although i heard orally meant to.be more effective i am unsure how and why??!!?

Ft - good luck in foote....anyone but man u for me 

Lunch now for me

oh and no BHs, pains, plugs, shows, blood or twinges here either ft :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch, are we going to be last? :cry:

well me and hubby just DTD quickly - his idea :haha: was the first time weve done it purely for :spermy: :rofl:

thing is.... bit TMI.... but er.... it all comes out.... im not sure any of it gets to where it needs to be.... sorry tmi... :blush:

so im now going to have a RLT and get on my ball.

Be funny if digs DOES come now as ive just ordered more EPO :dohh:

enjoy lunch mitch... i expect a full food report :winkwink: (and too right some on spurs... LOL.... i cant face another loss :cry: )


----------



## emera35

As far as labour signs today, I got nothing! :sulk: the odd twingy BH but I've had them for all of forever so they don't count! After no movement all morning I do have a very wiggly bumpy though :haha:

Good luck to L+L :dance:

Just waiting for my dad to arrive so I can eat yummy lunch! :munch:


----------



## firsttimer1

Emera i hope your ok today hunni :hugs: enjoy that lunch! Put some chillies in it :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Emera - BIG :hugs::hugs: - I'm sure your bro is ever so proud of you! Enjoy your time with your dad and fingers crossed bumpy makes an appearance very soon!! xx

L&L - how bloody exciting hon...hope this is it!!!! :happydance: xx

Been feeling off-colour the last day or so...nothing I can put my finger on as an early sign of labour...just lots of BH/ backache etc and general mind-numbing insomnia!! :dohh: These next few weeks are gonna feel so _*very *_long and tedious aren't they!!?? :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

no labour signs here either!


----------



## emera35

Thanks everyone for the :hugs: and well wishes, I knew today would be hard, but I'm doing ok, looking forwards to seeing my dad, he lives in kent so I only see him a few times a year. He's currently driving around having gone to my brothers old flat instead of here, which he does every time he visits :dohh: all men are the same eh? :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Emera- :hugs: It must be hard on days like today.
L&L- :happydance: how exciting!
Still have a headache, swelling and it's making me cranky! Few aches and pains, some not at all painful contractions. Bah!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - 10 days, Blimey! Pretty sure I'll be late, no signs at all here or any BH really. Suits me though, def don't want anything to happen any earlier than next weekend, want to enjoy another week of mat leave first! 

L&L, I'll check ft's Facebook and add you!

Missy - either breathe in or hide when the bed engineer comes in case they accuse you of breaking it with your pregnant belly :rofl: no bed should go that quickly though so get complaining (unless you're really a 30 stone fatty and have been posting pictures of a friend pretending to be you?!)

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha ha Loz! I'm hoping to use the "i'm 40 weeks pregnant" card to get them to sort it fast. 

I can't wee any more. I have to force it out (soz about TMI). 

What you y'all think of the name Tallulah (still Lola for short)?


----------



## firsttimer1

I love the name Missy - always have (due to my love of Bugsy Malone).. Tallulah was one COOOOOOL chick :cool:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yeeeeeeeah! i'M LISTEENING TO THIS RIGHT NOW... (oops for shouting)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tKdAu7Fnao


----------



## firsttimer1

i played that part in my theatre schools annual performance :) was the best part i played whilst at school then - so im VERY biased :) :happydance:

_
''i try to leave a little reputation behind me, so if you really need to... you know where to find me....dodododododooooo dododododoooooo...'' _

Love it!


----------



## MissyBlaze

i LOVE her! I wanna watch it nowwww. OH has directed it a few times and loves it too.


----------



## firsttimer1

Your OH directs? thats sooooo cool. I used to go to Redroofs drama school in Maidenhead so love anything to do with theatre :) make him watch it!!!! :winkwink:

My SIL gave me such a cute soft baby blanket yesterday.... want a :baby: to put it around...... NOW! 

so ive clary saged, RLT'd, EPO'd, DTD'd.... whats next :rofl: oh yes....FOOTY!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ya he teaches and directs. Super fun. He's doing a project in bracknell later this year i think, and one in NY!!

Aww, what's the blankie like? We're going to my parents house to watch footy.


----------



## firsttimer1

thats such a cool job. 
PS. i used to love going to bracknell when i was little - as thats where the 'Coral Reef' swimming pool is... complete with waves and a pirate ship :rofl:

I think the blanket is mamas and papas... sooooooo soft.

im watching wolves fulham atm as my dream team has players playing... and i intend on maintaining my No.1 spot :rofl: I take it VERY seriously hahaha

right - off to eat something.....! YAY :dance:


----------



## newfielady

Had a nice warm shower, still don't feel any better. Put some numbing gel on my gums and my toothache is a little better though so that's something. :thumbup:
Footy, food and sex. You'd swear we were a bunch of men. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

well i just went for a wee - and i swear it felt like my cervix area went 'pop'... so i was all excited, stared into the toilet - and unsuprisingly .... nothing :rofl:

Im as eager as a beaver. 

oh and u know my lickingsignposts thread? well someone made and ate that famous aubergine recipe.... and is now havving contractions LOL.... i know whats for dinner tomorrow. :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Sounds like L&L might be mama #8. yay!

Hugs to you today, Emera. :hugs:

I'm still alive. Twins are doing fine, but I'm worried about daddy. The night times are really tough on him. They're tough on me too, but he's feeling really frustrated about it and it makes him feel like a bad daddy. :( Today, I'm going to work on figuring out how to do things a little more efficiently. My sister will be here next Wednesday and that will help.

Speaking of family.... Having just gone through it and needing as much help as I can get, here are my thoughts on having people at the house right after babies are born: if it is someone you are comfortable asking for help from and they will actually BE helpful, then it's good to have them around. And being helpful does not mean just holding the baby. Being helpful means cooking, cleaning, doing the laundry, etc. However, if it is someone you feel obligated to be polite in front of or if it is someone who won't or can't really be helpful, then you don't want them at your house. They can visit, and it can still be lovely, but I would recommend against taking on "house guests". You will end up resenting them. Or at least that's my experience so far.

Anyway... I can't wait till you all have your babies so we can start obsessing about new things like cord stumps and poop. :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Good luck FT - c'mon Spurs!!!! Not a fan but hubby is a MU fan and I cannot stand 'em!! :haha::haha:

I'm still buzzing from yesterday's result - my team WBA beating Chelsea!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Anyways. this little baby had better make an appearance very soon as I seem to keep thinking of new things to buy...what do you laddies think of this changing bag?? 

https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/p-17912-cath-kidston-spring-bouquet-changing-bag.aspx

I want a nice one as it'll be my handbag too for the first god knows how long! :thumbup: Although not too sure it's worth £75? Our system is the Uppababy Vista in Silver and this would so go!!! 

xxx

PS L&L has gone quiet...exciting!!!! 

PPS FT may just try that aubergine dish....:haha:


----------



## waula

WT - I think we underestimate how tough it is for daddy's too - my friend said exactly the same thing - he just couldn't settle his LO as all he wanted was a boob and really struggled with the first couple of weeks - hats off to you and your OH woman with two on the go! You sound very normal seeing as you have two little ones - very impressed with you as always!!! How are you doing?? Incision etc all doing ok??? :hugs:

FT - naughty, DTD just for :spermy:!! :haha: we've been a bit like that for the past few days but given that DH is still :sick: I'm not sure thats quite on the cards today!!!!!

Mitch - i love the fact that you're talking your DH into the act!!! :haha: remind him it might not be the same in a few weeks time and to take advantage which ever way!!! :haha:

Newfie - :haha: about your comment on food, footy and sex - you're right - you'd never guess we're a bunch of women would you!!!! hope you're feeling better... :hugs:

No labour signs here...been for an enormous hilly walk with my BIL in the sleet for 2 hours and was absolutely knackered as were the very dirty doggies - all bathed now and back on the sofa for a late lunch...if my bloody midwife says this baby is no more engaged in a weeks time after all this walking :ninja: :cry:

Missy - sorry to hear about the bed...shame it wasn't an exciting DTD bed injury!!!! :haha: good luck with getting it sorted.. xx


----------



## citymouse

WT, thanks for the visitor advice! Sorry this is hard on your DH. Hopefully things will settle down a bit soon! In the meantime, glad your sister will be there soon. But you can talk about poop all you want!

No word from L&L for a while... Hope things are moving for her!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i love that changing bbag nicnak and i love all cath kidston stuff. I think if it would go with your pram then go for it! i love the CK changing bags but i really dont think they will go with me pram unfortunately. it isquite expensive but not much more than most and its beautiful!

good advice WT. im not plannign on having any houseguests because luckily both our families live quite close so can just visit for the afternoon.

i do worry a bit because i love hosting people and making them cakes etc and making sure the hosue is spotless. if its a mess i cant see me wanting to let anyone in. ill get too stressed....

new baby born into our NCt group, the first boy, with a very unusual gaelic name which i wont post because i think it would be easy to trace him and i dont want to upset the mummy. so unusual i dont know how to pronounce it...

personally, sorry if i cause offence to people who have chosen really unusual names, but i think the sex of the child should be obvious from the name and also i think the majority of people should be able to pronounce it. at least thats my view....


----------



## citymouse

I resent your post on behalf of my baby, Splbrtorqwz. :sulk:

(It's pronounced "Joan.")


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

cheeky mouse


----------



## waula

City - :rofl: xxx and Cupcake I agree... xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

citymouse said:


> I resent your post on behalf of my baby, Splbrtorqwz. :sulk:
> 
> (It's pronounced "Joan.")

Damn you rashy...that was gonna be our first choice....now it's back to the drawing board...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Nicnak282 said:


> citymouse said:
> 
> 
> I resent your post on behalf of my baby, Splbrtorqwz. :sulk:
> 
> (It's pronounced "Joan.")
> 
> Damn you rashy...that was gonna be our first choice....now it's back to the drawing board...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Nicnak -* Cath kidston is my most fav store in the world and i love all their stuff :happydance:

However.... when i went to buy one of their changing bags (same as yours but diff blue) -all the reviews said the bags were quite small AND the material of the changing matt stains when the baby poops. So in the end i went for a pink lining bag instead xxx

just wanted to let you know so you can research / read reviews etc before deciding for sure :hugs:

SOOOOOO my team (spurs) are one nil down BUT we had a goal disallowed AND we are honestly playing the better footy..... so atm im OK .... and am not going to bite anyones head off :haha:

digs is shuffling loads but no loss of plug or anything after DTD... so looks like its aubergine for dinner tomo :haha:


----------



## crowned

:rofl: at cupcake and city mouse!

FT, every time we DTD that's what's set off my contractions before. DH is scared to do it again because he's nervous about labour. I might talk him into it this afternoon though. Midwife said to take Tylenol and Gravol and a bath and try to stop the contractions, as if they're the real deal they won't stop and labour will progress, but if they stop then it's 'false' labour.


----------



## lozza1uk

Nicnak - Great choice on the travel system, we have the same one! I'm not sure what colour blankets to get to set off the silver!

Wondertwins - thanks for the family advice, that's my fear for the in-laws. My mum's already said the reason she'll be here is to cook, clean and do the shopping so we can concentrate on learning how to cope with the baby. Inlaws on the other hand... well who knows. They're already panicking every time they ring and the phone isn't immediately answered. Uh, we've got better things to do?

FT - I used to love going to Coral Reef, sure I had a couple of birthday parties there!


----------



## mitchnorm

Lunch was a fish finger sandwich and some.chips.....mmmmm...waula will appreciate that :haha:

Ft....i live about 10-15 minutes from that coral reef place near bracknell...never been...in fact never been to.bracknell (hoping no one is from.there:blush:)....its a bit of a hole :haha:

Mouse - beautiful name..cant believe cupcake has an issue with it :winkwink:...so rude:haha:

Waula - i am having to persuade hubby to.put his winky anywhere near my foof at the moment....i dont think i amthat repulsive...its just he had a bad experience last time and i keep winding him up that maybe it was babies hand reaching down to scratch him :haha::blush:...well thats backfired :cry:


----------



## waula

Mitch :rofl: i'm not surprised your DH isn't too keen :haha: don't put him off for life!!!!!! and of course i'm appreciative of the lunch :drool:


----------



## mitchnorm

Sssssssh no one mention the footie....ft must be fuming:dohh:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh dear at the football. Poor ft. My team lost horribly too. To our Mega rivals too. 

Ha ha ha trashy mouse


----------



## waula

uh oh....whats happening???? xx


----------



## Glowstar

:rofl: :rofl: @ Citymouse!!! I just pee'd a bit when I read that :rofl:

I've told OH he need's to give me a Stretch and Sweep every other day with the end of his willy....he was not overly impressed at the thought :haha: I keep telling him to make the most of my advances while the goings good because he'll be the last thing I'll want near my Foof very shortly :winkwink: 

L&L has gone very quiet!!! hope she's happily labouring away :thumbup:

WT - thanks for the advice and sorry OH is finding it a bit overwhelming. I am sure I might have the same problem with mine so if you have any useful tips let me know :winkwink:


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> Nicnak - Great choice on the travel system, we have the same one! I'm not sure what colour blankets to get to set off the silver!

Hey, great minds Lozza!! :thumbup: Had the same dilemma re blankets and have just got a couple of cream waffly ones and brightly coloured striped (think it's from the 'Gingerbread' theme from Mama's and Papa's) as I loved it on sight!!! 

Hmmmmmm, obv. need some more tho...ahhhhh gawd...sonow I need to get blankets *and *a changing bag!!!!! :dohh: Busy, busy....:haha:

xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

And Mitch that is creepy! No wonder oh doesn't want to di it. Ha


----------



## firsttimer1

haha mitch, im actually ok- weirdly serene. I think its cos weve actually been the better team so when its not your day -its not ur day blah blah. Whereas against the scum we played like crud so i was FUMING with them :haha: 

Gahhhhh my space bar is getting stuck :grr:
*
crowned *- DTD hasnt set off any contractions at all for me.....i wonder if its cos weve done it throughout :shrug: Gutted it didnt today :(

mmmmm mitch has made me want chips....


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh I love that gingerbread blanket too. I want it. I've got the baby k sleeping bag from mother care which is similar. I love it


----------



## mitchnorm

Missy - he said it felt scratchy....weird :shrug:. Oh well i shall prevail tonight. Who is your footie team? My team drew against Sunderland today....boring :nope:. I support Newcastle

Waula - Spurs 3-0 down.....so if ft is quiet its cos of that and probably not cos of labour :haha:

Wt - :hugs: for your OH.....and yes please for.tips to.keep him involved more

:-( FT....i hate Man U


----------



## Nicnak282

MissyBlaze said:


> Oh I love that gingerbread blanket too. I want it. I've got the baby k sleeping bag from mother care which is similar. I love it

Good choice laddie...nearly went for that one too!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## waula

anyone heard from L&L on facebook?? and I'm assuming Emera is busy with her dad?? hope she's secretly labouring away too!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Afternoon lads,

Just checking in to say hi :hi: and see if we have any more babies. I haven't had chance to catch up since Friday, so let me know if I've missed anything important. Judging by our name, it doesn't look like there have been any other babies over the weekend.

I'm currently trying to get my baby shower thank you cards done but am procrastinating.. I hate doing this sort of thing lol. 

I am hoping to do the Big Reveal for the Secret Stork this coming week. We only have one person who has not received their ss gift yet so I'm just waiting for that. 

Hope you all have had a great weekend and are hanging in there, babies will be coming soon (well for most of you... i've still got a few more weeks probably lol).


----------



## mitchnorm

Havent heard a thing from LandL...just went onto FTs profile she if she had friended her so we could all tag on but no sign:shrug:...hopefully labour has kicked in:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhh im getting acid relux all the blinking time now... think its RLT.... and i have SUCH as a sore throat......if only thatwas a labour sign :haha:

come on digs... mummy needs cheering up :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh L&L sent me her name so ive sent a friend request... but not accepted yet!!! cant see anything but her name :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hope L&L is getting on ok... no news might mean she is in labour?

what is everyone havign for dinner tonight? we've got roast duck and veg with apple and plum pie for pudding!


----------



## citymouse

Wait, why am I trashy now? :rofl: My stock just keeps going down. :nope:

Sorry about your teams, lads! And your staying-put babies!

Loads of laundry to do today (literally) and hounding DH to catch up on Hypnobabies. I'm full term Tuesday... I was like, what if baby comes early? Will you just stand there and say, "My bad"?


----------



## firsttimer1

yer -WHY are u trashy...i missed that :haha:

cupcake- we are having a chicken roast....but really dont feel like A. cooking it and B. eating it


----------



## Glowstar

We are just having boring pasta with roasted vegetables :sleep: Yours sounds more exciting Cupcake!

I got a birthing ball today so have been having a go on it which is quite relaxing. Mind you if this labour is as quick as my last I won't even have the chance to get my arse near it :shock:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

go on FT get on with it. it wont take long and by the time its done you will feel like eating it. i love having a roast on a sunday because it feels like a proper way to start the week

what is evryone's plans for tomorrow? i have no idea what im going to do. first day of maternity leave!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

that sounds nice glow! i love roasted veg


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake i have NO plans for tomo :( althosister is up on tuesday.

and u know i just mentioned my throat hurts.....? My nose is now running... i have a cold. :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

Chicken curry tonight for dinner, making double portions so we can reheat in the week!

Nicnak - the gingerbread blanket is the one I'm thinking of getting too! Just need to make it to the Trafford centre to pick one up, suppose theres always online.

As for tomorrow, coffee with antenatal crew then I might make mitch's cookies!


----------



## Glowstar

My plan for tomorrow is to clean the Fridge....how boring is that!!! :wacko:

OMG! I've just eaten about 10 crabsticks!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza - you've just reminded me so I might do that too :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - crabsticks are sooo low in fat! so thats not naughty :)

cant believe im getting a cold - feel so sorry for myself :cry:

yay dancing on ice might cheer me up :)


----------



## Glowstar

Awww FT! I had one a couple of weeks ago. Sooo annoying! :hugs:

OH is stomping about because he's had a day of 'man chores' to do :haha: He's cleaned all the carpets and put up a new coat rack. He's now huffed upstairs to build 2 sets of drawers that we had to buy as we have got too much stuff and nowhere to put it!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Part baked baguette with sausages and onion chutney for dinner....random i know. Not hungry at all yet though. 

Have cottage pie to make tomorrow to freeze...been putting it off :-/ 

Busy one tomorrow though....yoga then meeting my old boss for lunch...then hopefully back to make pie for freezing. Oven cleaning (someone coming around not me) and another mammoth walk on Tuesday. No plans passed that as yet.

Hoping my pumpkin patch and hubbys golf club arrive this week  

I really want a bath but cant be a*sed ...how lazy am i!!?? Ha ha

oooh yeah lozza and glow...get on.those cookies...so quick and easy x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

everyone's dinners sound really nice. good idea on cooking double to have extra for during the week.

Glow - i cleaned out my fridge today. The salad tray was particularly alarming. I found an abandoned cucumber that had gone so manky it had rotted inside its plastic cover and turned to liquid. and i also found a second cucumber that had white fur! aaaaaaaaah. i freaked out and threw out everything in the salad tray and washed it out. lovely now!!

poor FT. Having a cold is crap. have some lemon and honey for your throat x

mitch - according to the tracker on my pumpkin patch order mine is due to arrive tomorrow


----------



## crowned

The cookies... I want to make them, but don't know how you ladies do baking in the UK! All my recipes are in cups and tablespoons - do you have to weigh out each ingredient to the right number of grams?? Also there's some kind of sugar in that recipe that I've never heard of...


----------



## sandy28

Hi Laddies
Sorry it took me so long to update you, had my precious baby boy on Feb 23 at 9:21 am weight 6, 12oz everything went good but right after baby was having a hard time breathing and they had to monitor him and was losing weight everyday. Right now he is doing good he weighting 6 6oz, he is such a good baby just eats and sleeps all day and night I have to wake him up to eat at night time.
i will put pictures is a little bit, I'm having a very hard time breastfeeding. 

WT- Congrats the boys are gorgeous


----------



## wondertwins

waula said:


> How are you doing?? Incision etc all doing ?

As crazy as it probably sounds, I'm recovering much faster this time than I did with my vaginal delivery. I've had no pain at the incision site, and I'm able to walk around just fine, even up stairs. Showers, dressing, and doing light chores are all okay too. And I have no pain in my foof or bum, which was a huge source of post natal pain with my first son. Even more excitingly, I've lost 25 lbs in one week!!! :thumbup: :happydance::happydance: Nursing is awesome for shrinking your uterus quickly!

I miss talking about and eating food though. :cry: I'm so busy that I've eaten cheerios for 3 of the last 4 meals. :dohh:


----------



## wouldluvabub

No more news from LandL! It's 5.40am and I just read through for an update! Oh well!

I have a question.. If you loose your plug does it have to be bloody?? Hubby and I DTD the other night and then the next night I lost a lot of snot like stuff.. It was clear and some of it a big green (sorry way tmi) but it was very stretchy and was nothing like DH's stuff. This has happened to me other times me have DTD as well. I actually stopped DTD in second tri and I was afraid it was my plug and I didn't want bubs to come early.. Anyway I have no idea what it is if it's not my plug.. It's almost like EWCM but really thick and stretchy with snot like stuff too!! Oh I'm so glamorous! Oh and after it happened this time I kept getting woken up with lots of cramping but I was so tired and out of it I'm not really sure if they were contractiOns or not?? :shrug:

Anyway nothing exciting since..


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

great to hear from you sandy! sorry to hear you are having a hard time with breastfeeding

what cookie recipe mitch? can someone send me the recipe? might keep me entertained tomorrow and will please hub if i make him more goodies


----------



## waula

sandy huge :hugs: and massive congratulations on your little boy... glad he's doing well and behaving very well...and hope the breastfeeding gets easier...:flower:


----------



## loolindley

CONGRATULATIONS SANDY!!!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

L&L - I hope you are busy labouring away! How exciting!

I havent stopped all day. So knackered. Got my iphone numbers back, but lost everything from since last November. :grr: been and looked at furniture. Had the dog trainer over (who was amazing), and promptly forgot everything she told me to implement. Will have to wait for her to post the training info out :sad2:

Al is at work (surprise surprise), so just put some pj's on, and a night in front of crap telly with the dogs and a stir fry for company.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congratulations sandy! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## firsttimer1

sandy - CONGRATULATIONS on your :yellow: bump turning :blue: Hope BFeeding gets easier.... soon.... :hugs:

WT - cheerios, YUM! ive had 2 bowls a day for weeks..... :haha: YAY for recovering well :dance:

Wudluv - no idea on plug hunni, i wondered the same earlier.


----------



## waula

well it seems that it might be a day of cookie making tomorrow...am also going to attempt hot cross buns...:drool: similarly not busy tomorrow but you soon get used to life on maternity and it doesn't seem to take much to keep me busy! couple of dog walks, swim, bit of yoga, baking, BnB, reading my book, making lunch, planning dinner....:haha: i'm not going to know whats hit me once LO arrives!!!! :dohh:

FT - sorry you're all snivelly :flower:

WT - glad to hear your recovery is going well this time around - no bum/foof pain must be a good thing!!!! :ignore: and would you like us to post you some of our cookies??? I think you're need is probably way greater than ours!!!! :hugs: and 25lbs is RIDICULOUS!!!! I would like this to happen to me too please... :haha:

anyone watched the breastfeeding DVD that we got in our Bounty packs months ago??? is it worth it???

dinner tonight - not hungry which is unlike me...and DH still :sick: so might be a bowl of cereal later on...now that is boring. 

xxxx


----------



## sandy28

will be back with pictures need to feed the little one. 

WT- Congratulation 25lb in one week is great, i wish mine would start shrinking a little bit faster. I'm to scared to weight myself. If i'm brave this afternoon will weight myself.

i will also tell you guys my story going in to labor on my way to the hospital, i made it to the hospital after passing a couple red light of course being careful but my husband was almost passing out because he thought we were never going to make it.

be right back


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Sandy... We're up to...


----------



## citymouse

8 babies and 24,000 posts! :dance:


----------



## Nicnak282

HUGE CONGRATS Sandy on your little baby boy!!! So exciting!!:happydance::happydance:

Sorry you're struggling with breast-feeding - hope it eases for you hon :flower:

xxx


----------



## Widger

Congrats Sandy on your baby boy :yipee:

Hope things moving along nicely for l&l, for me it lasted for days so hope she's a lot quicker than i was

Emera - hope today has been ok for you and your family

I've been cleaning all day. The nesting is almost complete. Just got a few more pictures to go up on the walls, but at least majority finished now. You would never think we've been in the house for 8 years :haha:

Well went shopping and going to be cooking double portions, not for me but Daniel so that when baby comes, he's going to always have decent meals available as he won't have a hope for a while.

Still getting period cramps but baby seems very snuggly inside i think


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations Sandy!! :wohoo:


----------



## lozza1uk

24,000 eek!

Congrats sandy!! Name?? 

WT - hooray for 25lb weight loss! What's that as % of what you put on just so I can think what I might lose!! 

Crowned - yep we prettying have to weigh everything out, at least I do. Probably better cooks just do it by sight!


----------



## firsttimer1

cant wait to hear your story sandy :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake.- forwarded you the cookies recipe....hopefully sent to the right mrs cupcake. Enjoy!!

Crowned - yeah sorry...tend to measure everything over here.

Wt - wow wow on the weighut loss...maybe i need to rethink bf :wacko:....or maybe just express....nearly as good ha ha

Sandy - congratulations:happydance: we need name and pics :winkwink:

:happydance::happydance: for 24000 posts


Off for my sausage baguette with HP sauce.....yum. not hungry at all either....my appetite has plummetted in the last couple of days....only having half a one.

Bed early tonight for me before hubby so i.can drop off easier :thumbup:


----------



## Nicnak282

Lozza - oooh get that 'Gingerbread' blanket - you won't regret it!!! It's ever so soft and snuggly...and 'cos I'm rubbish at resisting temptation I ended up getting the matching cushion that now resides on my old rocking chair!!! :thumbup::happydance: x

Mitch - my appetite has also decclined the last few days...very sad :cry::haha: x


----------



## emera35

Congratulations Sandy! :hugs: Hope the breastfeeding gets easier for you. xx

Waula - Sorry, no secret labouring here. I've decided to give up hoping / waiting and accept that she is clearly going to stay in there until she's 15 and then just burst out demanding fancy shoes, facial piercings and a credit card! :dohh:

FT - Pretty sure i'm getting a cold too, sucks eh? :(

L+L - Hope things are going well!! :hugs:


We've had a nice day actually, my Dad and Stepmum had a lovely time playing with Roh, and he had a lovely time too. Although they gave him a bag of sweets and then some cake (we had a birthday cake and sang happy birthday to my brother :cry: ) and then he obviously went on a sugar induced rampage for the rest of the day! :haha: My stepmum just kept saying "i don't know how you cope? He's sooo active" :rofl: Well, i normally don't fill him to the brim with sugar, so that helps quite alot :haha: Was pleased that Roh took to them well though he doesn't see them much and is still a bit young to remember between times. They've gone off to the hotel now, and Roh is fast asleep. I'm drinking my RLT and eating leftover cake :thumbup:

I've had a couple of big cramps today, and also alot of very sharp pains VERY low down :wacko:. Its sort of good though, i really felt like i should have produced a baby for my brother's birthday, but somehow now we are done with the celebrating it, i feel like the pressure is off. Who wants to bet i got to 42 weeks now? :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - Pretty sure i'm getting a cold too, sucks eh?

actually emera.... it appears.... maybe its not crap afterall....

just spoke to my mum and she said that she got a stinking cold a couple of days before labour with both me AND my sister... so i googled it and apparently getting flu/cold like symptoms is very common just before labor!

Now - i dont think it means much for me (as ive got NO other signs... havent even lost any plug :cry: ) but i reckon for you it could DEFO mean something :dance:

is anyone watching D.O.Ice in uk? That group dance by the girls just made me cry with happiness.... urgh im pathetic.


----------



## loolindley

WT - 25lbs I'm one week?!?!?!?:shock: I have to say I'm more than a little jealous !!!


----------



## Glowstar

FT - I NEVER saw my plug with first :shrug: waters broke but def no plug before hand in days leading up to or when in labour. 

Sandy congrats in your little boy :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just checked my private messages but no message from you mitch.... i know there are a few 'cupcake themed' ladies around. please could you try again? thanks

im intrigued by sandys birth story now, look forward to reading it

glad you had as good a day as you could Emera


----------



## mitchnorm

Will do cupcake...noticed there wasnt a space in between mrs and cupcake. Will try now x


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Congratulation to all these new babies and mummies - 
Hope L&L is getting on ok and labour is defo started

Emera - Do you think this is the start of something ??

Mitch - could i get your cookie reciepe, please ?

Im officially 37 weeks today - and nesting is in overdrive - new ikea chest of drawers and side table all nice in our room 

L x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

got the message - thank you!! will give them a try tomorrow as i think i have all the ingredients in stock

ive got boob ache and nipple pain. presumably part of getting ready to breastfeed? its pretty uncomfortable


----------



## mitchnorm

Vitfa - recipes should be in your inbox...pm'ed you x

After a shocking nights sleep last night i am determined to try not to get overtired...off to bed in half hour 

My LO well active tonight which apparently is NOT a sign of imminent labour.....poop!!! She needs to quieten down ha ha

Night laddies x


----------



## emera35

Vitfa - I've decided not to think its the start of anything anymore, i keep getting all hopeful and then it all stops, so, i'll say no! I'm going to be pregnant forever! :haha:

Oh by the way, telling people you are due today (like checkout girls etc) is great retribution for all the "are you sure its not twins?" comments! Did it today when the girl in the shop asked, she looked terrified and was like "you are out shopping???" Soooo amusing, i was like, "err, yeah i still have to eat you know!" Then winced and put my hand to my bump, i thought she was going to run away! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Cupcake i had terrible nipple pain last time. Less bad this time, but still some. I had it this morning, it nearly makes me cry! When i get it my nips go dark purple for a bit, its like someone is trying to twist them off! I think its a preparing thing, and to do with bloodflow increasing. I'm sure its all very useful, but it bloody hurts!


----------



## loolindley

Ooh. Mitch, an early night sounds goooood!!! Think I will join you. Not literally! I know you have plans on your oh tonight!!!!

Hospital again in the morning, and then hopefully I will have a new house!!!!eeekkkkkkkkk. I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## waula

ewwww...not looking forward to purple nipple pain! :nope:

emera - glad today has gone ok for you - we've been thinking of you...glad Roh has come down off his sugar high!!! Naughty grandparents hey!!!!! :dohh:

loving all the nesting - mine seems to have tailed off - really knackered all the time now - just enough energy to bake!!! :haha:

well just had the other half of the pineapple i started this morning and already i can feel a mouthful of ulcers starting. nice. i also read you need to eat 7 pineapples a day to get the hormone level up high enough to soften your cervix. that would be a bad idea i think. :wacko:

EDIT: woohoo Loo!!! OMG new house...and an extra viewing of your LO - that is going to be a GOOD day!!!!

I'm just settling down to watch this breastfeeding DVD...hmmm...


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Thanks Mitch - ill get hubby on the case as im no baker - more the cook ..

Good thinking emera - she will come when least expected - i was always told do something on your due date stop dwelling - silly comments from people in shops make me wanna scream though - according to the lady in asda a few weeks ago i was ' fit to burst' CHARMING ...

Night ladies im also going to try get an early night 

L x


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - :haha: yer you have to eat like, 7/8 whole pineapples for it to have an effect apparently! Mmmmmmm LOL

im online shopping again.... for clothes.... for me :dohh: hoping i get some birthday money as not too sure i should be spending this amount on tops i may never fit into again :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo exciting Loo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## emera35

vitfawifetobe said:


> silly comments from people in shops make me wanna scream though - according to the lady in asda a few weeks ago i was ' fit to burst' CHARMING ...

Oh, delightful thing to say!? :shrug:

Its quite fun scaring them though :haha:

My Dad and Stepmum said i look really well and they couldn't believe how active i still am, now thats the sort of comment you want! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - what time is your scan??? and YAY for house :happydance: VERY exciting :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Has I love scaring people too. Its great fun. Our bed engineer is coming on wednesday,lets hope I'm not in labour or he could get as right eye full. 

Emera I'm doing the same as you and trying not to her excited. However my belly is making some crazy noises tonight and I keep thinking oh! A pop! Maybe its my waters! But no...


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh and I'm in the purple nipple pain gang too! It is evil


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

my nipple isnt purple....... feels like a shard of glass is through it and then the rest of the boob aches. i want to cut it off. not a happy bunny...

yay for the new house Loo!!! hope completion goes smoothly!!


----------



## emera35

Evil nipples! It stopped for me after the birth though, then i just had exploding boob issues! Hope it stops this time too!

Missy i have had a few pops too, keep going "ohh ohh was it, was it? Noo, just my pubic bone popping again" ah its a roller-coaster of excitement! I did have to keep stopping on our walk today though, as i think bumpy was trying to scratch her head or something, it was eye watering! I swear she'll tear my membranes herself if she keeps it up! Overdue babies have long fingernails don't they?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

omg i have serious birth envy. Another nct group baby born today, 3 hours labour no pain relief including no gas and air!!! i want one like that!! a beautiful little girly baby.

another friend also had her baby today as well.

everyone is having their babies........ i want mine! :brat:


----------



## emera35

Mrs Cupcake said:


> my nipple isnt purple....... feels like a shard of glass is through it and then the rest of the boob aches. i want to cut it off. not a happy bunny...


Ouch, yeah, sounds similar! Cutting it off is probably going to hurt more though....probably....

Sounds weird, but try holding a hot water bottle or hot wheat bag etc against your nipples, i find it really helps :thumbup:


----------



## newfielady

I was gone all day ladies, sorry. My bp is still high, even when they let me go (after two hours of observation) my lower number only lowered to 86. :wacko: I've now been put on full bed rest and I have to go get blood work done tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, wow, Newfie! Sorry about the bed rest. :(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations Sandy! Yay for another team :blue:!

Newfie: Take care there, rest up and hopefully your bp will lower soon.


----------



## x-amy-x

<3 its time girls... sending all my love xx


----------



## MsCrow

Big congratulations Sandy :)

Spent a blissful day, a lie in, for once, snuggles, a lazy fry up at our local cafe, painting the cupboard, changing the bed (now has a mat under my side), gadding about the house, up the pub to edit the PhD whilst watching the match (sorry FT). 

Kudos to the ladies managing to get their men to DTD. Mine just seems loved up, snuggly and lovely, but no action here. He's getting anxious to meet the baby though so I might be able to persuade him :blush: I was painting the built in cupboard and overdid it this evening which sent him into a spin in case it was labour. No chance honey-pie.

So many of you want to labour soon but 40 weeks is still a little way off. I hope it's not causing undue stress.....me? I'm just happy to get to 40 weeks and see what happens. Partly through needing to do stuff, partly because, I don't know, as time goes on, I trust that my body will do whatever is right when it wants to.


----------



## firsttimer1

uk ladies - know if we can take a strepsil? as in know for sure? everything i read contradicts the next thing..... my throat kills.... :cry:

newfie - :hugs: keep us updated

crow - i wouldnt be in a rush if my parents werent going away next weekend and if my pelvis wasnt painful LOL x


----------



## MsCrow

How long are they away for FT? 

If it's a medicated throat sweet, I wouldn't. If it's just a honey and lemon type sweet with no decongestants etc, it's ok.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm 40 weeks tomorrow... argh. And this baby has been threatening to come since new year. Cheeky thing. I'm happy to wait for my body to do its thing... just excited. And impatient


----------



## firsttimer1

crow - they are away for 2 weeks :( so if digs doesnt come by weds i will be hoping to go overdue :haha: Typical :dohh:

i know it sounds silly - i dont want my mum at the birth or anything - but i want them to meet the :baby: as soon as possible after the birth; rather than 2 weeks later... esp as DHs parents will get to meet the baby as soon as we are ready.

PS. last night at my bday dinner my MIL said to DH ''make sure u call me as soon as you into labour'' . . . . . . ER, NO! 

thanks for advice on strepsils. they ARE medicated so guess i better stay clear. Advice is sooooo mixed. might have to eat ice cream instead..... :rofl:


----------



## crowned

I think I'm eager because my baby threatened preterm labour and then tried several times since (including today) to come... so many contractions, so little progress. Nobody says anything to me anymore except "have you had your baby yet?" and that irritates me a bit. I think it's all adding up to make me want my baby to come soon!! You're right though - I ought to just take it easy and let my body do its thing.

Newfie, so sorry about the bed rest :hugs: take it easy, hon.


----------



## firsttimer1

Going to skip my final cup of RLT..... first time ive skipped a dose - boooooo :grr: stupid cold/throat

*amy - *just caught up on connies thread, love the photos you put up as you can really see her progression... what a little fighter :kiss:


----------



## x-amy-x

im guessin 'is baby here yet' is probably just as annoying as 'when's she coming home?'... lol 

so frustrating... hang in there though! soooo close, they cant stay there forever :) xx


----------



## emera35

FT - RLT is meant to soothe a sore throat :shrug:

MsC - I'm with you about waiting for your body to do its thing, i was saying to my Mum that my body just clearly hasn't had the go signal yet. I think my trouble has been the early contractions etc, and also having had Roh early, the expectation is i'd be early again, everyone around me expected it too, so getting to my due date seems really weird! I'm pretty pleased to have made it actually, and i can't believe i'm actually going to go overdue, amazing! (unless i give birth in the next 40 minutes :haha:) Now i am here, i feel pretty relaxed, as she's clearly going to come when she's ready :shrug:


----------



## MsCrow

Emera, I'm glad you made it to your due date but I can sympathise from afar. My SIL had my first nephew slightly early and all in a rush due to distress. It really knocked her confidence and she had no experience of what the body naturally doing its thing felt like. When she had nephew #2 just after her due date and a normal vaginal birth it was a totally different, and positive experience.

Hope your blood pressure decreases Newfie!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yuk im so over these hormones.. I've currently got heaps of spots an my hair is going real oily in like a day.. This has never happened to me before.. I've always been someone who washes their hair like 2-3 times a week and now I'm having to do it pretty much everyday!!! Hope it goes away soon!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the kind words ladies. I'm glad I got my netbook or I'd go completely nuts. :wacko:

Congrats on :baby: Sandy.

I had one lady ask me at the hospital tonight, "No baby yet". It's sooooo annoying. I said to her, "No, I'm not due till the 20th!"


----------



## sandy28

Baby Carlos a couple minutes of being born


----------



## crowned

Sandy, he's gorgeous!! I can't believe that's just a few minutes after birth - he looks so peaceful and his face isn't squished at all like most newborns'. He's absolutely precious - congratulations!!!


----------



## sandy28

crowned said:


> Sandy, he's gorgeous!! I can't believe that's just a few minutes after birth - he looks so peaceful and his face isn't squished at all like most newborns'. He's absolutely precious - congratulations!!!

Thank hun, he actually looks big in the picture but he is tiny and his face is not squished at all he is just tiny and perfect.


----------



## citymouse

Beautiful baby, Sandy! You must be so in love!

I'm caught between being zen and not wanting the birth to upset DH's work schedule (there's like a 4-day period that would be the worst time for her arrival). It's our own business so I care a lot about things being smooth there and going well. So I will probably end up antsy by 10 days from now or so.

Today we turned the hot tub into a lukewarm tub and I floated around a bit. Now we're looking forward to having it cool this summer and taking the baby in it in a little floaty. Me, my DH, and baby, hanging out... Sounds so sweet. :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

sandy28 said:


> crowned said:
> 
> 
> Sandy, he's gorgeous!! I can't believe that's just a few minutes after birth - he looks so peaceful and his face isn't squished at all like most newborns'. He's absolutely precious - congratulations!!!
> 
> Thank hun, he actually looks big in the picture but he is tiny and his face is not squished at all he is just tiny and perfect.Click to expand...

He looks like he's showing off his muscles!


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats Sandy!! He's a cutie. 

C'mouse, I love the idea of using the hot tub as a little pool in the summer. That will be so fun.

Lozza, I don't know what percentage my weight loss is (I'm too lazy to do the math), but I gained a total of 37 lbs according to the doctor's scale. So I'm well on my way to losing it all. And I have a feeling that carrying babies around all the time is going to help. If nothing else, i should have really buff arms. :thumbup:

Off to bed...


----------



## blessedmomma

sandy- he is absolutely precious!!!! what an angel :cloud9: congrats hun

loved the lunch pic ladies, all 6 of you :haha:

newfie- take it easy! :flower:

hope everyone had a great weekend:hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Sandy, he's gorgeous! What a little Cutie!!! :cloud9:

MsC, I agree with you. My body will know when it's ready (I just hoped it's listened to my instructions not to be ready for another 4 ish weeks)

Speaking of bodies being ready...I wish mine was ready to sleep :grr: the dog trainer advised night house breaking from scratch again which involves setting an alarm for middle of the night pees. So not only have I got my own bladder to contend with, I had to get up at 3.30 and take the dogs out to pee...AND NOW I CAN'T GET BACK TO FRIGGING SLEEP!!!!!!!

Am also beyond excited about today, and just really hope that it all goes to plan. Im not sure my hormones could take it if it fell through/money didn't get transferred in time :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

loo- im sooooo hoping everything goes completely smooth for you :happydance: how exciting!!!!!


----------



## newfielady

Wish I could sleep. Still got this frigging headache and toothache and now someone has left their dog outside and he's barking up a storm. :wacko: Honestly, I just feel so out of sorts I could just sit down and cry. :cry:


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Poor Newfie and Loo! Get some sleep, tired laddies!


----------



## emera35

:hugs: to everyone!

Sandy. He's a cutey!

Newfie. I hope the headache eases off :hugs:

Loo. Good luck for today!!

I was soo sick last night, don't know why but yuck had to keep running to the bathroom :sick: I also have a full blown head cold and I feel terrible! Ergh! What's going on?


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all  

Sandy - soooo cute x x 

Newfie - sorry about bedrest...take it easy and hope you get to.catch up.on.sleep x x

Loo - todays the day woooop:happydance:

Emera - feel better soon...maybe a sign x x 

Hiya everyone else....i had 8 (yes 8) hours solid sleep...well apart from turning over 20x . No toilet break amd no hubby breathing ha ha. He came to.bed after met night....apparent i.was 'breathing' quite heavy so.he took spare room....so everytime i turned i.was falling straight back.off.....aaaah. I do feel guilty but great too 

No.going to yoga this morning.....feeling lazy...will be cooking cottage pies then lunch will a friend and then home to relax. 

Pumpkin patch despatch e-mail came....expect delivery Weds


----------



## mitchnorm

Spelling and grammar poor when on phone replying....sorry x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all,

sandy - beautiful baby! he is gorgeous

mitch - glad to hear you got some sleep and lovely hubby for letting you sleep

Just wanted to say thanks to emera, your wheatbag tip for my poor boob last night worked a treat. I put the hot wheatbag on it and it did relieve the pain (thank god), i woke up in the night clutching it! my wheatbag is lavendar 'flavoured' too so that might have helped me sleep too


----------



## emera35

Warm boobs are happy boobs! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Wohoo Loo! Today's the day you get your house! Is your sledgehammer at the ready? How did the dog strategy go last night?

Glad at least Mitch slept. I did, sublimely, even with one of those maternity mat things under the sheet. 

Right, better get a move on and be productive today.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Sandy he is gorgeous. Well done. 

Good lock with the house today loo. So exciting. Threaten them with the wrath of the march mamas if anything goes wrong. 

I am at my due date. Yikes! Can't believe its here. Wonder what time it will be born...


----------



## emera35

Happy due date Missy! :dance:

My little baby has gone back to the start of my ticker, which is slightly disturbing. Does this mean i have another 40 weeks to go? :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING*

*Emera *- Unfortunately RLT soothes a sore throat but is giving me awful acid reflux... so i decided to JUST have a sore throat last night :winkwink: Or at least i seem to get it worse when i drink RLT. Glad your feeling relaxed now hunni :hugs:

*Sandy *- GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS baby boy :happydance: He is definately just chillin' there! :)

*Loo -* really hope today goes as planned for you hunni - very exciting!!!!

*Missy -* happy due date!!!

*Mitch -* YAY for sleeping, glad u feel better for it!! x and how do you have so many friends who are free for lunch? LOL :winkwink:

Well ive got my sister up tomorrow to see me for my birthday as she is working on my actual birthday (friday) - so thats good.

BUT ive woke up with a full on head cold and a throat like razor blades. Last two nights ive also felt :sick: before bed .... so feeling very sorry for myself :cry: Ive no idea at all where ive caught it as ive hardly left the house :shrug: 

So its a pity party for one in my house today :cry:


----------



## emera35

firsttimer1 said:


> BUT ive woke up with a full on head cold and a throat like razor blades. Last two nights ive also felt :sick: before bed .... so feeling very sorry for myself :cry: Ive no idea at all where ive caught it as ive hardly left the house :shrug:
> 
> So its a pity party for one in my house today :cry:

I can join you in the self pity FT!!! :cry:

A cold, seriously? WHHHYYYY!!!??? :brat:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh yes, my pumpkin patch pram suit arrived and its the best fiver ive spent. It is BEYOND soft and just gorgeous. Not too thick either so should get good use out of it. Hope u girls receive yours too soon :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera35 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> BUT ive woke up with a full on head cold and a throat like razor blades. Last two nights ive also felt :sick: before bed .... so feeling very sorry for myself :cry: Ive no idea at all where ive caught it as ive hardly left the house :shrug:
> 
> So its a pity party for one in my house today :cry:
> 
> I can join you in the self pity FT!!! :cry:
> 
> A cold, seriously? WHHHYYYY!!!??? :brat:Click to expand...

Yesterday when my mum told me she got a cold before having me and also my sister (and when i found out cold/flu symptoms are often labour signs) i was like Oooooo cool!!!!

But now i just feel so rough that i dont see how ANYONE could labour with a cold :cry:

Hugs to you hunni, hope you feel better soon :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft and emera....sorry you feel rough:kiss:

My pumpkin patch despatch e-mail finally arrived.....expected delivery Wednesday :happydance:. I didnt go for pram suit as already have one thick snd one thinner.....thinking i should have done now :shrug:. Oh well....cant wait for delivery!!!

My friend i met on friend i worked with til i went on maternity and he resigned last week...he has one month gardening leave as he is off to a competitor company....lucky boy!!! Meetingy up with my old boss today...he is usually travelling all over and actually working from home office this week so taking me out :happydance:....free lunch??? I think so yum yum. Going to Blubeckers....love that chain.

Missing yoga today....not sure why as i feel fine just got a few things to do today and fancy relaxing a bit.

Hope hubbys golf club arrives today...need to hide it away (desperate to let him have it early though :haha:). Made myself cry yesterday thinking of a cute message to pop ina cfard to go with it written from his daughter :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo i forgot about the golf clubs Mitch - he will love them :happydance: 

I reckon 2 pram suits is perfect so you wouldnt have needed the pumpkin patch one hun. Ive got two now too - fairly thin ones. To be honest i think we are all set now.... just need the actual :baby: LOL


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

your pram suit arrived early FT, mine is due to arrive today - cant wait! sorry to hear you feel ill.

is anyone else sending out birth announcements? im thinking about driving down to the craft shop and buying some blank cards and crafty bits to make up some announcements. i could do pink and blue and then just use what ever set is appropriate.

im bored....... 

can see myself spending a lot of money on crafty bits though. it would probably be cheaper just to buy ready made cards....

im not going out just yet though incase i miss my delivery! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

I cant decide whether to do birth announcements or not... i have a huge family so it could get expensive depending on card costs etc x 

we are going to do a birth announcement in our local paper and also my parents local paper in home town though :) 

But i think the idea of annoucning it officially by cards is lovely :kiss:

Gosh its only 9:40am and im bored too. but i dont feel up to much more than staying wrapped in my duvet and feeling sorry for myself :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh i hadnt even thought of arrival announcement cards....great idea. If i am getting bored towards the end of the week i shall be popping out to hobbycraft. I loved making my own wedding invites and thank you cards a couple of years ago so think birth announcement ones could pass some time. Thanks cupcake :happydance:. May make them up ready to stick a photo of LO inside....hubby can get some prints done in boots quickly

Right cottage pies!!!!!! Come on Michelle ....focus!!!


----------



## waula

Morning lads!!!

*Sandy *- what a gorgeous little man. Eeeeee it makes me so excited...
*MsC* - words of wisdom my dear - just to chill out and let our bodies do what they're meant to do... My dates are slightly later than scan dates anyway so I'm fully expecting a mothers day baby and going 5-6 days over anyway!!!! :thumbup:
*Missy *- due date!!! :happydance: 
*Emera *- overdue - bet you never thought you'd get to this stage...and I think the whole :sick: thing is meant to be a labour sign - bodies purging etc...? Shame its been my DH thats been empathetically having labour signs at this end!!! :haha:
*Mitch *- sounds like a lovely day planned, enjoy your lunch!!!
*FT *- sorry you're feeling crap - but I guess be glad LO hasn't arrived yet and get your multivits down you!!! :flower:
*Newfie *- hope you're still in bed and BP settled down a bit - you could be meeting your LO sooner than later if it doesn't!!! :wacko:
*Loo *- TODAY'S THE DAY!!!!!! :happydance: and let us know how you get on with the scan and remember to say you'll let them know asap if you get reduced movements and maybe you can be back on midwife led care??!
*L&L* - massively thinking of you and I reckon you'll be having cuddles VERY soon - any news from FB??? :shrug:

AFM I slept pretty well, 5 wee's and a lot of clock watching between 3-6am but then slept like a log from 7-now which is lovely as getting hour long sleeps is hideous. Beautiful day here, got washing flapping on the line already and planning a lunch and dog walk with a friend, making Mitch's cookies and yoga-ing tonight...and thats me having a busy day! I love being on maternity leave. Fact.

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

aghhhhhhhhhhh L&L's waters just broke in hospital :happydance: she has been in there for 29 hours though and says there is a long way to go yet!!!

i stupidly added the wrong girl yesterday - who has exactly the same name as L&L and also has a bump shot for a profile piccie! how weird is that!!! but luckily i can still read the real L&Ls status updates... and think Loo is now a friend :rofl:

*EDIT TO ADD:* omg she was asked toc clear up her own waters as the hospital are short staffed... :grr: I hope the experience starts to get better for her soon.


----------



## loolindley

I've just read on FB that L&L's waters broke about 3 hours ago! Good sign! She also said that they are still all over the floor as the hospital are short staffed and haven't got anyone to clean them up! :wacko:

Sorry to hear about the colds lads! I've never heard of it, but if it's a labour sign, then thats great!!!!

Newfie - Get back to bed! :rofl:

MsC - No doggy (or human for that matter!) accidents last night, so I get to extend the time to a 4am pee time. woo. :wacko:

Well, it's a gorgeously sunny day up in the North. Dogs have been walked with lots of recall training (!), just making final decisions about the kitchen so we can tell the kitchen man tonight, hospital, and THEN we wait with sledge hammers (well, wallpaper strippers!). Al is working from this afternoon, but I can't wait to get in and take photos etc.

EXCITING!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

exciting news about L&L then!! cant believe she had to clear up her own waters!

mitch - i also made my own wedding invites so thats what gave me the idea. I dont think i will be sending them to everyone just close family. I thought if we got gifts then they could double up as 'thank you' cards too.

we dont have a hobby craft down here unfortunately but i do have an independant shop in the town and the local department store also has a craft section.

i also thought i could stick a photo inside too

Im also planning on making mitch's cookies this afternoon. in fact i might do those in a moment whilst im waiting for this parcel to arrive


----------



## lozza1uk

Single figures FT!!!!!

Morning all, taking me a while to wake up so I'll be back later after coffee and cake!


----------



## firsttimer1

im jealous of everyone making mitchs' cookies and doing lunch etc... :cry:


----------



## MissyBlaze

That is weird about L&L waters! All they have to do is chuck a couple of inco pads on it! How odd. 

FT you're 97% complete. Argh! 

Here is my actual due date bump!
 



Attached Files:







40+0a.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## firsttimer1

missy your bump is lush, no stretchies, no veins etc - you make me sick!!! :rofl: :rofl:

no seriously its lovely :happydance: have you compared it to other bump shots to see how its changed / dropped / etc?? xxxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

The stretchies are under my hands mwahhaha. 

I'll show you the front in a minute. I had my belly button pierced at the top and bottom so it looks a bit scary.


----------



## emera35

L+L should have slipped over on her waters and then sued the hospital! Christ, like they couldn't have chucked a few paper towels on there!! :dohh:
Good luck to her!! :dance:


----------



## MsCrow

Lovely bump Missy

How exciting about L&L! But, bummer about the fluids.

Loo, when is your scan today?

OK, still not dressed, have work to do but have been cleaning and the plumber, who lives next door, is round to replace a radiator. 

No nursery but at least the house looks less like a builders bombsite.

Really ought to address the lack of daytime clothing though.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Grrr, i have a massive sign on my door saying no cold callers. Flippin jehovahs witnesses and charity people decide that doesn't mean them. I'm going to start pretending i'm in labour. I don't want a conversation on my doorstep so bog offfffffffffff


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely bump photo Missey

btw my crafting plan is officially off. I have just counted how many i would need and im at 30 already and that doesnt include friends. Its just too many to make double (ie boy themed and girl themed because im team yellow).

so im just going to have to wait and see what 'flavour' im having and then buy suitable cards.

i thought that was going to keep me busy this afternoon!


----------



## MissyBlaze

You're good, Mrs Cuppy. I bought these. They are super sweet. Not announcement but I figure we can thank people for support haha.


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake - oh thats a shame hunni, but maybe its better to wait to make them anyway :hugs:

Missy - i used to have a tummy piercing and now have tiny stretchies at the top of my tummy button (which is stillllll an innie?!) where the skin there refused to stretch nicely :rofl: good job i dont care LOL

crow - yay for not living in a builders yard :dance: clothes wise - if it makes u feel better, im still in my PJ's and hv no intention of changing today!!! 

i know... im gross.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

those jungle cards are nice!

i could make neutral cards but that seems to be a bit boring and i would rather have gender specific ones. i dont think i will make any now and will just buy them.

i have already bought these and given them to people who have already given us gifts. i thought it was a good idea to thank people as i go rather than having to do loads at one time.

yay! my pramsuit has just arrived! it is soo cute and fluffy. i love the paw prints on the mitts and the little ears and tail! lol. its quite big though for newborn size dont you think FT?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oops forgot the link for the cards i have bought

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Forever-Friends-Baby-Thank-Cards/dp/B004TOF7CY


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - yes i did think it looked a little big?? but i guess its hard to tell.... besides, i may still be carrying a baby of toddler proportions :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

well if you have a toddler baby then you'll be fine. im on track for a big baby anyway (9lbs..) i can just see this pramsuit fitting beautifully in about may/june!! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

TBH cupcake - given the unpredicatable weather in UK, that may be a good thing!

cant believe it snowed yesterday and is now gorgeous here! :saywhat:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh.serves me right for disappearing to make cottage pies...LandL progress :happydance:...going to.go.onto fb to find her and befriend :thumbup:

Cottage pie mix simmering and mashed pots one...realised i used last of milk this morning so mash is going to be substandard:dohh:. .....suppose i should go get a shower whilst mix is cooking then tray up when done.

Waula - i also love mat leave.....fact!!!! The not feeling guilty when still in.bed/pjs at 10....11...12....1pm takes a bit of getting used to but i think i am doing exceptionally well

I still have belly button innie too and marks where my piercing was...wondering whether i will be able to get it back in myself after recovery etc hmmmmmm

So no dtd last night....hubby is just totally weirded out by it...says he will 'try' tonight for me....bless!!!!! i feel bad but he just does not fancy it. I did say that i dont how long after birth we may get another chance....he was like WHAT???? i said downstairs recovery and having time with newborn etc etc

Men eh


----------



## firsttimer1

Mmmmmm digs has totally changed position :shrug: they have always had their back down my left side but now its as if theyve flipped to the right? feels TOTALLY different and their bum (?!) keeps sticking out. i can literally 'cup' my hand around it. sorry its hard to explain. bit weird.

mitch - defo spell it out to your DH that there will be NO sex for at least six weeks after birth.... and probably much more.... im sure that will make him see the light :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Morning everyone!!! I've only been up for half an hour :blush: to be fair I was up 3 times through the night for a wee and then ended up getting up at 6.30 for a bowl of Crunchy Nut Cornflakes because I was weirdly starving. OH left for work at 8 and I managed to have 2 1/2 hours of blissful unbroken sleep :smug: :thumbup:

Sandy - Baby is gorgeous HUGE congrats :hugs:

Newfie - hope BP stays down and you are taking it easy :hugs:

Missy - Happy due date! btw our cat is called Missy, I know that's real random but also saw your Tallulah post yesterday (love that film!) and your shortening of the name to Lola - my dog is called Lola :kiss: BUT one is also called Gracie so they have names that I would have called future daughters (sad I know :blush:) so personally love the name Lola :winkwink:

Loo - TODAYS THE DAY!! so excited for you!!! if you need anything at all, even a hand paper stripping let me know :winkwink: bored.com here :sleep: Good luck at the Hossy today :thumbup:

Emera - Happy 'Overdue' date :shrug::haha: she must be really comfy in there :winkwink:

Waula - = most productive March Mamma whilst on Mat Leave :thumbup:

Mitch - agree with FT you are the 'luncheon' Queen :shock: I don't know anyone else who is on Mat leave (apart from NW Mamas) and I don't know anyone who is off work :shrug: That's kind of why I wanted to do the ante-natal classes but hey-ho :wacko:

Mrs Crafty Cupcake - lovely announcements :winkwink: I'd never actually thought of getting any - how bad is that! nipping to Asda in a bit for Mitch's ingredients for Cookies so might see if they have any (probably not!) 

Excited for L&L - probably see a baby sometime today!!

I know I've probably missed someone :wacko: but hope everyone else is doing fine and dandy :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

FT - how could I miss you :blush: Sorry you have a cold....not sure what to suggest really....maybe some Manuka Honey has great healing properties. I given it to my dogs when they have Kennel Cough :haha:

Mitch - My OH is the same. We did manage the other night but it has seriously tailed off and told him it's going to be at LEAST 6 weeks after so get a bloody grip. Kind of ruins it though because then it feels all forced so not sure which is worse...going without and feeling completely unsexy and unattractive :shrug: or doing it for DTD sake :shrug: I might have to threaten to replace him with my Vibe :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Sorry about the delay. Went for a wee, the stress of no wee coming out gave me cramp in my hips, came out of loo, cat had peed all over kitchen, shouted to OH to help me clean it up. Had to get totally changed because all i could smell was cat wee. 

I feel sick. Off out for a walk now. I hate my cats. I'm sure they're trying to kill me. Might start a thread about it.

ETA - glowie i always think of you when I think about Lola. It's a cgreat name. OH has said whatever sex baby we have we'll call our dog the other name...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1304.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## waula

Jeez this whole labour thing can take a really long time can't it!!! :wacko: hope L&L getting on ok...

FT - my LO changed position a few weeks ago and went from left to right and i couldn't feel any kicks at all (it was the day i phoned the hospital and had apple crumble for breakfast to wake LO up!) - it was really weird - but he soon flipped back once I stretched out on the sofa on my left side so I get kicks up under my right ribs again...

Glowie - good effort on the sleep love! I reckon its definitely the time to be making the most of any sleep we can get!

Loving the announcement cards ideas - think we'll just get some done online with a photo and use them as thank you cards to be honest...love the idea of crafting but perhaps they need to be done now rather than with a newborn around??!!! :haha:

Missy - awesome bump - you're looking really well... glad you're MW said baby was all low down and engaged cos your bump looks like mine and not all dropped south like some you see!!!

DH applied for a new job and should hear this week re: interviews...thing is the head office is in Surrey which is perhaps 5 hours from here... i'm assuming they may offer a telephone interview or something if he explained that I am due in a week?! Eeeek I do NOT want to do this by myself thank you!!!!!! panic.

xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Fingers crossed for your OH Waula!

Missy, whilst I am reluctant to disclose names....anywhere....I don't know why, we have chosen Talula as a middle name. My mother's nickname for me has always been Talula-Tottles, I have no idea why, but I love the frivolity of it; it's very carefree next to the forename we've decided on. I'm also a lifelong Tori Amos fan hence that spelling rather than yours.

Glowie, hurrah on the good sleep....finally. 

OK, I really MUST start to edit this thesis today.


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - i just wish i could at least have a strepsil :( im now trying to sweat it out!!! LOL

Missy - you hv a fab bump front on. Your mark above tummy button is T.I.N.Y :)


----------



## Glowstar

Missy - fab looking bump :thumbup:

MrsC - glad to hear you have actually been pottering around and not rushing everywhere for a change! :winkwink:

FT - I am sure there must be some kind of throat pastille you can have whilst pregnant. Do you have a Health food shop near you :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - :nope: i live as my sister puts it 'in the middle of no where' LOL xx we have a tiny boots, a pharmacy and a tesco. I just read that we can have 'Lockets' for a sore throat as they are non-medical (so just sugar then LOL) so DH is going to pick me up some after work ;)

i just want to feel ok for tomorrow as im supposed to be going to La Tasca for lunch with sis, and then the local pub quiz in evening :dance:

sorry to keep on with the self pity!! will stop now :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK im FINALLY getting into the swing of maternity leave :happydance: How quickly a crap day can turn good......

1. I located this new yummy looking cake at tesco: https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=272062849

2. My cousin who works at white hart lane has bought :baby: a baby spurs kit and a cuddly 'chirpy' (spurs mascot) ANDDDDDDD he has got me a signed photo of my fav player (assou ekotto) .... although he spelt my name Karry inst of kerry :haha:

WHOOOOOHOOOOOOO :) my sore throat can go do one :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

sounds good FT. im still bored. 

every time i move the dog jumps up. i think he is confused by all this sitting around and wants to know why we are not at the office (he normally comes to work with me).

at some point this afternoon i want to get the energy to clean the kitchen and make mitch's cookies. could do with doing some general tidying too


----------



## 2nd time

It's my Dd s 1st birthday tomorrow I kind of hope lo stays put so she can have her party but at the same time I am soo uncomfortable lol I can't make my mind up


----------



## newfielady

Sandy- I was feeling so poo last night I never even mentioned how handsome you're little man is. You'd swear he was a few days old. So sweet.
Ah... what else? Missy- Happy Due date! And Emera, what's this, you've gone over! :shock:
Finally got to sleep last night, at 3! Slept until 5, went back to sleep at 6 and slept until 9. so, 5 hours sleep. :wacko: Someone had their dog either 1) kicked out or 2) forgot about and he was barking up a freaking storm. Such a sin as it's snowing quite a bit and it was cold last night. Now on top of just feeling lousy, my throat is getting sore. Ah, I do _not_ need a cold too!


----------



## newfielady

Sandy- I was feeling so poo last night I never even mentioned how handsome you're little man is. You'd swear he was a few days old. So sweet.
Ah... what else? Missy- Happy Due date! And Emera, what's this, you've gone over! :shock:
Finally got to sleep last night, at 3! Slept until 5, went back to sleep at 6 and slept until 9. so, 5 hours sleep. :wacko: Someone had their dog either 1) kicked out or 2) forgot about and he was barking up a freaking storm. Such a sin as it's snowing quite a bit and it was cold last night. Now on top of just feeling lousy, my throat is getting sore. Ah, I do _not_ need a cold too!


----------



## blessedmomma

l&l had to clean up her own waters!!!!! :wacko:

oh my- some ladies going to due date and ovedue, yikes! i think thats a good enough reason to bite someones head off today. 

newfie- same for me, got about 4-5 hours of sleep. not enough at all. and even that was broken up to a couple hours here and there. 

loo- todays the day!!!!!!!! 

im off to my appt now to see how baby's fluid is doing. need him to hang in there a while longer, but if its lower i will be induced right away. im just not ready :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

blessed - huge :hugs: im going to keep you & LO in my thoughts hunni xxx please update us so we know your OK xxxxxxxxx

well my sister is now the co-owner of the Headmasters salon she works at (franchise)! Super happy for her and as she is here tomo im going to bake some congratulations cup-cakes :happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ahh, well done FTs sis! 

Blessed, thinking of you, hope your little dude has weed out some extra fluid

Waula, Yeah i think my bump is super high and it really pokes my ribs loads. But it also KILLS low down now too. 

MsC, I love that it's frivolous too! It means leaping water, which i think is sweet. Our boys middle name is after OHs friend who passed away soon after we got together and someone pointed out that we should use his wife's name for a girls middle name as it kind of rhymes with Tallulah. hahaha. 

Just been for a lovely long walk with my pal and her 8 week old babber. My pelvis is now broken and i'm knackered but it was good. I feel good about lying on the sofa catching up on crap tv now.


----------



## emera35

MsC I love love love that song, I thought about it as a girls name too, but OH wasn't as keen! Oh by the way I meant to say to you, after many listens I recommend Night of Hunters, its one of my favourite albums now! ;)

Who was it a while ago who was saying their bump was clicking? I've just experienced it for the first time, the weirdest thing ever! :shock:

Blessed I really hope the the appointment goes well! :hugs:

Poor Roh is full of cold too and its gone through him, as these, things end to, and so now he has a really sore bum, poor little man is so fed up :(


----------



## waula

anyone heard from Loo about her appointment??? hoping all is well with her and L&L...

massive walk (i'm with you on the knackered pelvis now Missy - doing stiles with an enormous tummy is not a good look!!) followed by a yummy lunch (sweet chilli chicken wraps with avocado and sour cream :drool: and now back home and have to bath one of my dogs that had a whale of a time rolling in fox shit and smells HIDEOUS. perfect. just glad they live outside... xx


----------



## pristock230

Hey ladies - just wanted to let you know that my water broke at 6am this morning and I am in the hospital waiting for my little man to arrive! I probably won't be back on until late tonight so please keep me in your thoughts today! We are having a baby!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ooooh pritstock! Congrats. We'll be thinking of you. Good luck honey. 

waula - urgh, we used to have a labrador who loved fox plop. She'd dab it behind her ears like perfume. That lunch sounds amazing. I LOVE avo and i lvoe sour cream! YUM I had a bacon sarnie.


----------



## waula

oh my goodness Pristock - thats such amazing news...we're all thinking of you and hope you have a smooth labour....:happydance: for new babies!!! lots of love xxxx


----------



## emera35

Pristock, good luck hun! Xxx

Waula my mum's dog adores fox/badger crap and likes to smother herself in it. Gross! :sick: hate it when they are here and she finds some, we always have to skip a nice coffee on the walk home and take the back streets. Nasty animal! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Oh my! Bumpy is HURTING me! I really need to go and pick up my prescription, but I don't think I can walk! :wacko:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hurting you how?


----------



## Glowstar

:happydance: Pristock :happydance: Good luck hun! will be thinking of you :hugs:

Well I went back to bed :shock: got to 12.30pm and still felt tired even though I'd been up for 2 hours. Just managed another 2 hours of unbroken sleep :happydance: OMG! feel sooooo guilty though :wacko:

FT - yay for Sisters salon :thumbup:

Blessed - hope your fluid level is OK today :hugs:

LO is being unusually quiet today...I'm used to 10+ movements an hour...not a day. Even got the doppler out before :wacko: he's fine...must be knackered like his Mother :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

Pristock thats AMAZING! :happydance: - cant wait to hear news of your little man :dance:

Waula - loo is still waiting on the keys :(

right cupcakes are cooling and my pink frosting and caramel frosting are prepped. Yay for things that keep us busy :haha:

now im going to do a ''labour music list'' as DH seems to think music is the way to keep me calm :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

OMG we're all gong to have babies!


----------



## lozza1uk

Pristock :hugs: good luck!! Hope everything goes smoothly for you x

Loo - house moves are always so slow! Hope you get the keys befor 5pm!

FT - that's great for your sister, hope the cupcakes work out.

Mitch - these cookies are good! Made mine with cocoa, galaxy and hazelnuts and they taste yum!


----------



## loolindley

Pristock - Thats amazing!!!! I can't wait for an update! xxxx

Only a monitor trace this morning at hospital. Back again Thurs and Mon, and then my scan next Wed allong with the dreaded consultant appointment. The monitor was measuring steady but low level (40%) contractions all the time though which it has never done before :shrug: I wasn't feeling anything really, so decided to ignore them.

Whilst being monitored we got a call saying something was wrong with the vendors new place, but they couldn't tell us anything else. A few hours later though it is all completed. Money went through about 1pm....................BUT THE DAMN OLD LADY HAS NOT DROPPED THE FRIGGING KEYS OFF AT THE ESTATE AGENTS YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies - been trying to get on here to say hi but been a little busy here at work.

Sandy - What a cutie pie, so happy for you that your little one is here safe and sound.

L&L & Pristock - So excited to hear updates from you both, sounds like you'll both have babies today!!! 

AFM - baby has been unusually quite over the last few days. I still feel movement but it's not nearly as much as it used to be, i'm just hoping that he has run out of room to kick. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so will mention things to him then, just hope things are ok. 

Also, just found out this morning that I did not get the job I applied for :( I work at a college as a part-time employee and have been covering for a lady who was on disability, which rans out after 2 years. Well as of January her disability ran out and so the full-time position was open. I applied for it but unfortunately full-time employees here get first consideration and so I wasn't even looked at (even though I've been doing the job for a year and a half).

So i'm a little sad but also a little relieved that I dont have to go through interviews this week, just another thing not to worry about. Also, I have lots of options to look at for the next year for jobs and I at least have a year maternity pay. Still sucks though :cry:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Gah! Old woman!! When I bought my first house the bloke decided he wasn't going to actually move out until the following day. My solicitor went mad and started talking about charging him a load of rent etc. People are idiots.


----------



## loolindley

So sorry to ear that Jonanna. It really sucks :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

awww im sorry joanna :hugs: but im a great believer in things work out for the best in the end... who knows what job opportunities you will find whilst on mat leave etc :) stay positive :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

FT- congrats for your sister. She must be so proud! :smug:
Pristock and L&L are now maybe having babies. :shock: Amazing. I can't believe they would make L&L clean up her own waters though. :dohh:
Had my blood work done, like a good girl. Sure, they used the baby size needle but the tech was really nice about it. :rofl: And then I had to pee in a cup, which is a task on it's own, and *I dropped it in the toilet!!!* So then I had to go ask for another cup. :rofl: And have any of you ladies ever done a 24 hour urine collection before? They give you this _huge_ bright orange jug to fill, with _instructions_ taped on the side. :rofl: OMG, I felt sooo cool today.


----------



## Glowstar

Newfie - never heard of that before :shrug: maybe it's a US thing for checking for Pre-E :shrug:

Loo - Damn old woman :nope: on a lighter note maybe she is hoovering up for you :winkwink::haha: Glad trace went OK....hate to say it but I was having those kind of contractions and went into labour later that night :shock:

FT/Lozza - yay for cupcakes/cookies! I am actually just off to get dressed to buy ingredients for cookies. Have no chocolate or cocoa powder :wacko:

Jo - sorry about your job hun xx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks girls. I'm trying to see the positive side of things... and I have considered the fact that I might want to stay home with the baby after my year off, so now I still have that as an option.

Newfie - I haven't had to do that but I think i've heard of it. At my doctors office they make you take the same urine cup home each week and bring it back with first morning urine in. Its a little gross but I assume they clean out the cup before they give it back to you. - I think its to save on garbage and for costs but still, yuck lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna - sorry about the job :nope:...but a better opportunity is bound to be around the corner

Loo - stupid old woman:growlmad:

Lozza - glad you are enjoyying the cookies.....hazelnuts in are my favourite. Need to play with ingredients and try some cranberries and oats and stuff

Ft - yeah for cupcakes

Pristock - soooooo excited for you and your little boy arriving :happydance: thinking of you :hugs:

Newfie - i have never had to do 24 hour urine collection but i used to be a biomedical scientist and worked in labs.....we did the testing on these. Its typical for pre-e and several.other conditions where they need a continuous average of your protein (in this case) levels in urine lver a 24 period and not have cyclic/hour to hour variations....gives a much more accurate picture. Just follow the instructions.....we had a patient come and collect the container once and she asked the procedure so we explained to collect e erything that she passed for 24 hours. Hmmmmmmmm she collected EVERYTHING SHE LASSED ...FRONT AND BACK END'. She had collected all urine....excellent URINE COLLECTION but also scraped all of the other into it too.......blllleeeuurrghh. Not a nice job to receive that the next day.

Anyway on a nice point....lovely lunch....club sandwich was lush...now on second rlt of the day


----------



## loolindley

Glowstar said:


> Glad trace went OK....hate to say it but I was having those kind of contractions and went into labour later that night :shock:

:ignore::ignore:

NO BABY YET!!!!! I'M NOT READY!!!!!!!!!! :brat::brat:

Am about to start the mother of all nesting :rofl::rofl:

Estate agent has just called and told me about 20 mins. EEEEKKKKKK!!


----------



## waula

oh mitch that is really rank!!! :sick: see i can cope with copious amounts of cow muck in my job but humans??? no please... hoping its different when its your own LO's????!! Ha. grim...

Joanna - sorry about the job, but i agree with FT - something better will come along and you'll end up glad in the long run...even if its just to give you the option of staying at home with LO...

Loo - come on ol' lady or we'll come and evict you!!! glad all ok on the trace...but 40% contractions - i don't even know what that means but :happydance: anyway (yes, yes, i know its probably the last thing you need but signs of our bodies gearing up for this massive event without us even knowing I find very comforting!!!!!)... hope all goes smoothly this afternoon! :flower:

Glowie - i am impressed with your nap-ability...and also quite jealous. i do find i sleep a lot better when i'm on my own in bed but don't want to convert to nocturnal just yet :haha:

one very clean, shiny, excited dog is now running circles round the garden and trowelling his head into the grass...hates bath time but loves dry time!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Morning!

Excited for Pristock and L&L!

Hurray, Loo! Have fun at your house!

Off to find food, will catch up more later!


----------



## newfielady

Ewww Joanna, they give you the same cup? They won't even accept urine in a cup you've used before down here. :wacko: It's weird as we're both in Canada. :shrug:

Mitch- OMG ewwww! Why in the name of all that is right and holy would you put, erm, "back waste, in a 24 hour _urine_ collection. It even has URINE SAMPLE written on it. (maybe that's why though lol)


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfie....i did think it was pretty damn obvious...we were MUCH clearer with instructions the next time.:haha:

I have just asked a question on baby club and answers are really varied.....i wanted to know if you are giving baby a say 7-7:30pm feed and then putting down for nap......then baby up again for 11pm feed (an example if 'dream feeding').....then where do they tale that nap.in between. Obviously me and hubby will be in living room...do we let LO nap in moses basket/carrycot with us then settle in basket in our room after the last feed and we go to bed too......OR do you settle them up there after 7-7:30pm feed with monitor on etc???:shrug:. Eventually want to encourage sleeping through from that earlier feed so do.we put upstair asap so they can distinguish between night and daytime naps


----------



## Skadi

Mitch - I put Keira back in her cradle in my room between feeds unless she is awake and wants to cuddle a bit. However my room is right off the living room so it isn't a big deal to get her settled in there so I can get some house work done. I can't honestly say what I would do though if my room was on another level.


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :happydance: for keys!!! and dont worry about nesting... i did it about 2 weeks ago (convinced that was IT) :rofl: so MAYBE u have some time yet....! :rofl:

Mitch - mmmmmmm club sandwich...... YUM! Ive no idea on babies sleeping patterns (obviously as i know pretty much nothing :haha: ) but gosh your good for thinking about stuff like that. Im just feeding on demand at first and will put them down to sleep either downstairs or upstairs depending on time i guess :shrug: weve got a video monitor if they up when we are still down.... x sorry.... im no help :blush:

im going to La Tasca tomorrow - will have to take some photos as food porn for you all. :haha: i will be a pregnant women taking photos of food... love it!!!! :rofl:

Cupcakes....done :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks skadi....how are things going for you??? :flower:. I think maybe first couple of weeks i will keep her sleeping in carrycot in living room with us in evening then see how it goes and slowly transfer upstairs i guess:thumbup:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

newfielady said:


> Ewww Joanna, they give you the same cup? They won't even accept urine in a cup you've used before down here. :wacko: It's weird as we're both in Canada. :shrug:

Yup, eww. But its only my OBs office that does this, my GP's office always had new cups for us. Must be just the odd place that has this weird procedure, I would think they steralize them properly before giving them back for the following week, my cup looks clean lol.


----------



## emera35

Mitch, I'd say after the 7pm ish feed all sleeping should be in the night-time environment, assuming you want that sort of routine. I usually had Roh on my lap snoozing in the livingroom in the evening as if he stirred I could settle him faster. This is when he was tiny by the way, by about 3 months he was in bed. I'm sort of looking forwards to that bit this time as 7pm onwards will be the only time of day I'll really get to snuggle with bumpy! The rest of the day she'll sadly come second attention-wise I think. 

Missy, I have a real pain across the top of my bump, like a stitch almost, but the real pain is low down, and its mostly jus massive pressure, it stops me standing up straight and feels like my waters will go any second. I think it may be her hands down in my pelvis with her head, but omg ouch!

Loo- hurrah for the house! :dance: oh and I was having those sorts of contractions your trace showed for about a week before I hd Roh and about a month or so on and off this time. :shrug:

Waddled to the chemist to get my prescription and the bloody surgery haven't even sent it through after saying they'd do it right away at 9am :dohh: I could have cried :( hoping OH can pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - obv I have no idea but I assumed I'll take LO upstairs in the evening, mainly because I don't want it learning to sleep in front of the tv? We'll have a monitor and think it just means we'll have an hour or so to ourselves. No idea if that's the right thing to do though! But it will be dark and quiet rather than being disturbed by us.


----------



## kymied

I'm not sure when my last update was, probably Thursday or Friday, I mentioned that I thought my sciatic nerve was being pinched. Over the weekend it managed to get ten times worse. I ended up in tears on Saturday. I didn't want to go to emergency so I had to wait until Monday to talk to the doctor. He sent me to a chiropractor who said that the side of my pelvis is stuck to center and not rotating correctly. He said he can try to do minor adjustments but can't do too much because my body is preparing to have a baby. He said the best thing I can do is walk a lot, sitting for no more than 20 minutes at a time. Ice might help because it's inflamed. And more pillows in bed!

So it looks like I'll have some time to catch up with you. My doctor wrote me a note saying I can't go back to work until my butt is feeling better. And weirdly enough that has me bummed. It seems like a cop out to stop work before the baby is here, it's not like I'm on bed rest or can actually get anything done because everything is so painful.


----------



## waula

Mitch - good question... and i have no idea what is "right" or even if there is a "right" but I think we'll prob keep LO downstairs with us until we go to bed...no telly here so no telly noise so the main reason is I've been told they "cluster" feed when BFing during the evening and I'm not convinced I want to be running upstairs every 30mins... :shrug: can't wait to see what ACTUALLY happens when LO arrives...I'm assuming most of these "plans" go out of the window!!!!! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Kym - that's a bit rubbish.

Waula - all the best laid plans go to waste etc, sure you're right! Think the first few weeks will be trial and error at everything!

2 babies from my antenatal group in the last 48 hours, one was 10 days overdue (think her stretch and sweep must have worked) and the other 2 weeks early via scheduled c-section as she had placenta previa. Both girls which has pleased DH as he thinks it evens up the chances of us having a boy! I still have no gut feelig one way or the other about what this LO might be!


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied - :hugs: its horrible being in pain :( we will kp u company tho :)

waula - i couldnt agree more about planning, hence ive hardly planned anything... that way i wont be disappointed! :haha:

so about 30 mins ago i made my 3rd cup of RLT.... only to forget about it and buy two new bikinis online instead! (sale items AND they are string tied so dont need to worry about what back size i will be :happydance: ) 

cold, over brewed RLT...... yum. not :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks ladies...agreed that plans may go out the window...jst was thinking about it last night and thought i should have some idea. Might keep downstairs for first couple of weeks and see what happens but agree with emera that i want to try and get bubba into a daytime/nighttime routine eventually.

Kymied - that sounds awful:hugs:


----------



## Skadi

mitch - still adjusting to having her home! It is a bit strange actually having her home and we are trying to figure out a schedule. Keeping to the NICU schedule has proven impossible.


----------



## emera35

Gaah being sick again, I feel awful :( just had to call OH at work and ask him to come home because I just can't cope with Roh. I feel so ill :sick:


----------



## waula

poor you emera - i hope this is something to do with labour and not just a sicky bug...:hugs: xxx

skadi - how are things going with Kiera at home?? Bet it must be so nice to have her to yourself...hope OH behaving :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - I can't remember what I did really :blush: But I think I used to keep her downstairs until a reasonable time for a last feed. Like you say anywhere between 9-11pm (hopefully) and then after that transfer upstairs. 
I did always bath and get ready for bed on the feed before that one so that eventually it would be bath, feed, bed. I suppose it varies greatly on your babies sleep pattern as they are all different. 

Kymied - sorry about the pelvic pain....you only have a few days left to work anyway so this is your body telling you to take it easy hun!! :hugs:

I just had hormone rage in Asda :blush: I decided to use the self service checkout....what a friggin' nightmare! there is an aisle for up to 40 items so I chose that one as had a fair few things. Only thing is every time I packed one bag and lifted it off the bagging area into trolley it kept saying 'assistance needed'! The poor woman must have been over 5 times to sort it out and in the end I ended up crashing my bag up and down on the bagging area bit out of temper :shock: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh emera thats poo :hugs: i really feel for you :( esp as i know i couldnt cope today with a toddler :hugs: your a star xxx

looking forward to DH getting home soon...... of course to see him but more so cos he should have some acid reflux tablets and some cough sweets!!!!! LOL


----------



## Glowstar

Damn you've just reminded me I forgot to buy my acid reflux tablets :dohh:

Emera - hope you're better soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just done a quick catch up read

hope you get the keys very soon Loo! exciting stuff

yay for pristock and L&L in labour. not long until the babies arrive!

emera - hope you feel better soon. i cant imagine how you feel. perhaps it would be better if labour held off for a few days to give you time to recover?

newfie - 24 hour collection. nice...

no idea of routines mitch but i think personally i will have baby napping downstairs in the carrycot during the day but for the time your talking about 7pm + its bedtime so upstairs in the cradle/cot.

skadi - must be great having her home even if it is a bit weird. its so great that she is with her family now!

kymied - that sounds hurrendous!! omg

glow - asda rage? i dotn blame you. hate the place personally.

and finally - i nade mitch's choco cookies and they are AMAZING! totally recommend them. they are so easy to make and so delicious, a couple found their way into my mouth whilst they were cooling down.

i made mine as per the recipe except i used dark chocolate and white choco chunks instead of milk and white. 

just waiting for hubby to come home now and try them out.

dog is driving me mad. every little noise or twitch he jumps up thinking hub is home. he does not like being at home during the day!


----------



## Glowstar

Cupcake - I've been starting my cookies for the last 3 hours :rofl: but will def go and make them now :winkwink: I'm using dark and milk chocolate as I hate white chocolate :sick: 
My dog is the same around this time...pacing up and down and keeps going to the kitchen door thinking OH is here.....driving me bonkers :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK so i originally missed mitchs' cookies ... but i take it they are good.... so mitch,.... :blush: .... could you PM or FB me a link to recipe please :)

sorry hun - you must be bored of sharing it heehee xxxx

*EDIT:* glowie.... you HATE white chocolate?????? :saywhat: LOL its my fav :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Wooop for the cookies ladies....they are amazing when just cooled..choc chunks are still soft.mmmmmmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

OK thats it... i must have some cookies.

*edit to add:* 
THANKS MITCH :hugs: and i have all the ingredients needed already!!!! SCORE! :happydance: will make them on weds when sis has left.... so i dont have to share :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Enjoy FT

emera - hope you feel better soon x x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

oooh cookies, now I want some. Damn for being at work still... may either have to wait until I get home or go satify my sweet tooth with the vending machines.

Only 2 more weeks left at work (8 working days technically as I only work Mon-Thus). Can't wait until Thursday next week and I will be done!!!


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> *EDIT:* glowie.... you HATE white chocolate?????? :saywhat: LOL its my fav :happydance:

Probably comes from years of trying to wipe/prise the remains of Milky Buttons from toddlers hands :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

pristock- yay congrats!!! cant wait to see his little face :happydance: hope its a smooth labor!

hi ladies, thanks for the well wishes! fluid is the same, so even though not better- i still dont have to be induced today. i consider that a good step all together. 

im now 3 cm dilated and 60% effaced. its nice to know im making progress. :kiss:

Dh took our oldest son (peyton- 4 yrs old) golfing. probably his last golf outting for a while. and this saturday he is taking our middle son (jaxon- 2yrs old) to sesame street live. we are trying to get the kids some special outtings before baby gets here so they dont feel left out. he took the girls to a concert the other day, but also took them seperately to other places. one wanted to play golf and other wanted to go bowling. the one im most worried about is our 1 yr old though and cant do much with him right now. just lots of love and kisses.

having a lot of cramps today after my appt. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

omg the cookies are good. ive just eaten 3 in a row (as has hub, he says thank you mitch btw for the amazing recipe and getting me to make them).

that makes 5 cookies in one afternoon..... plus a whole load of gummy sweets and a cadburys caramel bar and a packet of crisps. i can see me getting fat on maternity leave. i dont normally have much time to eat at work!


----------



## kymied

On a good note, we had a baby shower yesterday and it was very lovely. They did it pot-luck style and the foods were delicious! And crazy vegetarian me could eat everything except the meatballs. We asked people to bring books instead of gifts, they brought both! But a lot of really unique and awesome things. 

And this pacing is really starting to bug me, my pelvis still hurts and now my legs are tired. I wasn't ready before but now I am, lets just have the baby and get it over with ok?


----------



## crowned

:happydance: I'm SOO excited!! I found an ad on Kijiji (similar to craigslist) the other day from a photographer offering free photography of newborn girls to help build her portfolio. I emailed her and explained that I'm team yellow, but if she's willing, I want to have her take my baby's pictures (we can't afford a photographer). She emailed me back, and not only agreed to take baby's pictures, but to do a free maternity session beforehand as well!!! So excited!! I looked at some of the other pics she's taken, and they're very cute. :happydance:


----------



## kymied

Crowned - Nice! I need to get my friend to do some maternity photos as we're starting to run out of time. She's only semi professional but she's got a very artistic eye.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness ladies, having a ton of cramps and think ive started spotting. DH was already on his way home from golf so im gonna lay down and rest.


----------



## kymied

Blessed - I hope you're on your way! I'm sending good labor vibes your way.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Blessed, relax yourself. Call the OB if you need to. Smooch. 
xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh good luck Blessed - rest up and hope this is the sign of the beginnings of labour.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Blessed! Are you feeling ready? You're going to have a wonderful birth!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh rashy, i forgot to answer you yesterday. It was my spellcheck on my stupid phone whihc changed you to trashy mouse! Sorryyyyy. 
xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned- :cool: cool about the photos!

blessed - do you think this cud be it... sounds like it could be? :happydance:

just had a boring spag bol for dinner but guess it did the job. my cold feels worse than it did earlier..... boo :(


----------



## firsttimer1

hahahahahaha i wondered why she was trashy..... i kinda like it tho...... :winkwink:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I had spag bol too! Out of the freezer, in the microwave. Was crap. With salad and garlic mushrooms. 

Now i'm having a wine. I'm evil.


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> hahahahahaha i wondered why she was trashy..... i kinda like it tho...... :winkwink:

Ha me too, which is why i didn't change it back ;)


----------



## crowned

blessed, all the best - hope things go smoothly for you! :)

I like trashymouse too... sounds bada** :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy i had half a glass of cava on saturday night.... so im evil too :devil:


----------



## citymouse

I am not a trashy mouse! I haven't even been rashy since those TWO days in November! I could give you plenty more disturbing adjectives to use that would be far more accurate. :rofl: Don't make me get out the voodoo dolls!

Okay, so I've had a bit of a "huh?" moment with my friend, who's my doula. We were supposed to meet for lunch today to talk about birth stuff. Last night she texted me and said she had to cancel and "maybe" we could do it next week? 

I'm like, uh, how many weeks do you think I have? It left me feeling a little like a tightrope walker without a net. :( Between her being flaky and DH dragging his feet on reading the hypnobirthing stuff, I feel fairly unsupported at this point. I'm like, hello, I don't particularly want to be a team of one when I'm giving birth.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh no! That's a nightmare. I'd be your doula if i lived nearer you. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

TrashyRashyPityCityMouse - thats crap :nope: maybe send her a message again tomorrow incase she is having a tough day today? sorry hunni - thats the last thing you need isnt it :hugs:

Maybe you could get missy on SKYPE during your labour as a virtual doula :rofl: maybe we all could.... :winkwink:

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH my acid reflux thingy is really kicking my ass. every blinking night i get it now... pretty sure its the 4 cups of RLT i have a day :(


----------



## citymouse

If I weren't doing Hypnobabies, I don't think I'd be as worried. But I feel like there are some things I want her to catch up on. For instance, the atmosphere of the room and dealing with hospital staff are much bigger responsibilities for birth partners, because I am supposed to be as undisturbed as possible. And even the language is an important part of it--we use non-traditional terminology to describe the various events, etc. They're never supposed to talk about pain meds (I can ask for them if I want them)... Just stuff like that. 

I just wanted to catch her up, and I'm afraid if she's not on board she could actually make the experience worse. 

DH didn't want to do a birthing class, because he hates group classes, so I opted for a home study course on the condition that he do it with me, and he's way behind. Though I think I lit a fire under his ass by telling him about Pristock's baby coming at 37+5!


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> TrashyRashyPityCityMouse - thats crap :nope: maybe send her a message again tomorrow incase she is having a tough day today? sorry hunni - thats the last thing you need isnt it :hugs:
> 
> Maybe you could get missy on SKYPE during your labour as a virtual doula :rofl: maybe we all could.... :winkwink:

Ha ha... we could all just do one massive video chat to get me through it.

That's the thing, she's 18 weeks pregnant herself so I am hoping all's well with her. I think I'll just call her later and ask if I can send all the materials over for her to look at in the meantime. 

It's just one of those dumb things that if I dwell on it can make me all weepy and whiny. :cry:


----------



## Skadi

Goodluck Blessed, Pristock and L&L!

It is so nice to have her home although we have tons of appointments for her. I have to take her back to the hospital tomorrow for a check up, I have my '6 week' post partum check up tomorrow and then a family Dr appointment for her tomorrow a well. OH has actually been extremely helpful with her, I feel so bad for how tired he must be with working 12 hour shifts on 2-3 hours of sleep. I can't wait for things to settle down so I can spend some time with her more than I can right now. Thankfully my sister has been coming over daily to help me with her so I have gotten most of my housework caught up that has been neglected!


----------



## kymied

I LOVE the Skype idea! The thought of if really got me laughing. 

Mouse - I feel your pain, I've tried to get my husband just to read little passages about how a partner can help and be supportive but he hasn't even done that. I hate to have to sit him down to read because he already has so many things that need to be done to get the baby's room done! Oh yeah, we've hit another issue with that one. Apparently the "old fixed roof damage" is still leaking....


----------



## mitchnorm

Blessed......:hugs: sounds like things are definately.on the move for.you:happydance:...good luck x x x 

Skadi......:hugs: must be tiring...glad you are getting some help

Had the conversation with my parents about not coming down immediately and waiting a few days til out of hospital.....didnt say exactly how long but they were cool about it. Dad asked if we were.doing ok now and if i needed help with anything now before baby to.let them know.and they would come down. Bless em

I have the most annoying pain in my ribs....right hand side again...give it a rest baby:nope:

I soooooo dont want to go overdue girls.:cry:


----------



## wondertwins

Hormones have hit hard. I'm not upset at anyone, and I adore my babies. But I'm so sleep deprived that I'm crying really easily over nothing at all. :( We had babies' first Dr visit today and after explaining that feedings take a solid hour, he responded, "so when exactly are you sleeping?" He was being sympathetic of my situation, but the reminder that I'm not sleeping sent me into a gush of unexpected tears right there in front of the pediatrician. :blush:

I'm excited for L&L and Pristock today! :hugs: 

Take it easy, Blessed. Whether you feel ready or not will not even matter when you are holding your little man and introducing him to his family. :flower:

City, that would stress me out too! Hopefully it was just a brief hiccup. In the meantime... light a fire under that DH of yours! :)


----------



## Glowstar

City - sorry about the problem with your friend. Hope she comes through for you when you need her most :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

WT -its sooo nice to hear from you hunni :hugs: and i think crying alot (from everything i read and everything my mummy friends tell me) is perfectly expected. i THINK with twins especially, if you were not crying and little bit tired / hormonal / etc then we would probably worry more. Bringing up babies is a hard job hun - and no time is going to be harder than the first few months. Is someone giving you advice on the twins feeds etc - so that you can start at least trying to get some sleep? I do hope your being supported by all the right professionals hunni :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

WT, :hugs: -- if I can sit here and get weepy over a text message, you deserve a little weepy time over your hectic life. Just remember that it WILL get better, things will smooth out and you will find a routine. And the good thing about being in a sleepless fog right now is that hopefully you won't even be able to remember it. ;) 

Wish we were all closer and we could help you out! I could send my MIL over to you, ha ha ha. 

Thanks, everyone. Kymied, I wish your DH would get on the ball, too, but it's nice to know I'm not alone. 

I might have treated myself to some shopping to make myself feel better... office supplies! :thumbup: I found a really cute lunch bag that I bought to have as a mini diaper bag... something I could grab on my way out the door if we were just going to the store or something.

Lately I'm also in this weird mood where I feel like I'm mourning my old life... I know I'm going to love being a mom and we're going to adore the baby, but part of me is really apprehensive about the changes that are coming SO fast and SO soon. It's just been me and DH for 15 years so this is going to be quite an adjustment. :shock: I'm a little freaked out about all that. And worried for my poor dog! 

Here's how overwhelmedish I'm feeling about everything... I've actually thought about inviting MIL out for a long weekend pre-baby, so I can put her to work! But not sure that's something we can do without a guest sleeping area.


----------



## Widger

Woo hoo it is all kicking off here :yipee: good luck l&l, pristock and blessed

Wt - sleep deprivation is a terrible thing. I know how bad it was with one baby but dealing with two? I can't begin to imagine how hard it can be so don't beat yourself up. I hope you manage to get some help and sleep xx

Well dealing with ill toddler today, not sure if teething AGAIN or ear infection. Luckily I have doc appointment tomo so can get him checked over. Not sleeping well either and when i eventually drop off, he wakes up ::.grr:

Off to bed now although this baby is kicking off big time and as.you girls know, that makes sleeping impossible too :cry:

Pity party over :(


----------



## MissyBlaze

Is anyone watching Embarrassing Bodies? VOM


----------



## lauraclili

I think there's a whole heap of hormones going on round here. 

I've been in a foul mood all evening and now have spent the last couple of hours pacing around the bathroom being sick and.... Stuff... Not nice. I'm hoping it's a good sign though!


----------



## Glowstar

WT - so sorry hormones have hit you :cry: It's bad with one but can't imagine the hormones with two. Be kind to yourself and allow yourself to know it's totally normal to feel this way. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

lauraclili said:


> I think there's a whole heap of hormones going on round here.
> 
> I've been in a foul mood all evening and now have spent the last couple of hours pacing around the bathroom being sick and.... Stuff... Not nice. I'm hoping it's a good sign though!

My friend came up with "The Arse" theory recently. That women who are about to go into labour get the arse (ie are well miserable). I'm hoping that's true as today i even shouted at the microwave. Maybe the same is true for you!


----------



## citymouse

Laura, hope you feel better! 

Must go get my dog from the groomer... seeing him all clean and shaved should cheer me up! And we can always snuggle on the couch for a nap. He's a GREAT co-napper.


----------



## lauraclili

Missy, I really hope so. I just can't get comfortable at the moment. Grr! 

City, your couch sounds brilliant!


----------



## loolindley

Evening lads. I've just skimmed over to check I've no missed any babies, so sorry for not reading everything.

Apart from one thing I caught.....Glow...I hate white chocolate too. Bleugh!

Well I have been at the house since about 4.30 and stripped the kitchen paper almost (can't reach too high as have been banned from using ladders by oh. Jut got home now, and I have to be back there by 7am because we have totally lucked out on our delivery slot for the new fridge freezer. YAWN!

Full day at the house tomorrow, so dont chat too much! Am really tired, but really happy.

Night folks


----------



## lauraclili

Fabulous news that all is well with the house Loo! 

Xxx


----------



## citymouse

Loo, so happy for you! What a relief! Now NEST, nest like the wind! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Just been on FB and i *think* Pristock may have had her little man... cant wait for her to tell us for sure :hugs: No update on L&L yet x

Missy - i cant watch that show - ewwwwww

Im feeling grumpy & ill tonight :grr: :sick: not a good combo at all ... poor DH :haha: i ate 5 choccy biscuits to cheer me up but even that didnt work :shrug:

digs has been quiet today too, but not enough to worry. thankfuly.


----------



## citymouse

Here's my clean puppy... he sends his love to all the preggies. 

https://img546.imageshack.us/img546/7637/photo15c.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

rashytrashy'gotsomanynamesigetconfused'mouse - that is one CUTE dog you have :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Oh! I meant to the preggies AND the mamas. :hugs: Since we have mamas now! :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

i know...mamas.... how weird is that!!! and not just ANY mamas, no no.... they are the coolest mamas around! :dance:

Is missy still up?? YOU THERE?? i wanna know if its possible for babies to move their back from the left side of tummy to the right side this late on? i mean, room wise? I swear digs has flipped from left to right :wacko: Im just prodding away now LOL


----------



## wondertwins

City- OMG! send the pup rather than your MIL. He looks so cuddly! I bet you are going to get some cute baby and pooch pics over the coming year.

Loo- fab news about the house, but take it easy. It's not going anywhere. :)

AFM... I'm getting good support. It's just going to take some time. :hugs: DH and I are working on figuring out some efficiencies into our life, snd I've come to realize that my house, my bedroom and my body are not my own at the moment. But I know it will get better. Some time in 2013.:haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay for some more ladies being in labor! Good luck LandL pristock and blessed! How exciting!!!

WT- sometimes we all just need a good cry! Nothing to be ashamed of! I'm sure your doing amazing!

Loo- don't do too much at the house or you might send yourself into labor!

Sorry to those ladies feeling sick and/or hormonal!

AFM- got an appointment with my OB this arvo.. Can't wait to see if baby has engaged more.. I think he has as last night I was having a lot of trouble with my hips especially when trying to roll over. It honestly felt like my pelvis was too heavy to lift up and occasionally I'd hear it crack!! Plus since yesterday arvo I've been getting more pain in my cervix.. Oh and today I've officially hit my single figure countdown!! 9 days to go!! Yay!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh and Citymouse your puppy is super cute!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

City your dog looks like my mums dog. Super cute! 

Ft yes it is totally possible and quite probable in fact! They soon round lots (sometimes they flip right found to go back to back ). 

I just went to tesco. I walk slow now.


----------



## Glowstar

Cute pooch City :kiss:

Loo - yay for everything falling into place. Take it easy though :winkwink:

Wouldluv - wish I was in single digits! in ten minutes I've still got 22 days to go :cry::wacko:

Edited to add: meant to say FT MY LO is def moving from side to side. Sometimes bum is more towards left and sometimes more towards right. I remember DD2 doing a lot of moving whilst in labour which was completely weird considering my waters had broken as you could literally see her whole body turning, it was a really strange sensation as this was literally within an hour of having her!


----------



## citymouse

WT, my neighbors had twins and it was rough on them at the start. But when things start to calm down, you get double the fun and double the love. 

Wouldluv, I feel heavy and clumsy all the time. I've kind of just come to accept that there's a 50% chance I'll lose my balance when trying to put on/take off a pair of pants or get up off the couch. I just always orient myself toward the bed or something soft. Yesterday I thought I'd get in the shower in my bathing suit and then take it off and rinse it... just before I stepped in, I realized what a bad idea it would be to try to pull off such gymnastics on a tiled, wet surface! 

It's so weird to completely forget what it's like to sleep on your stomach... or not on a pile of 42 pillows...


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh glow don't worry your bubs might come early and mine late I have a max of 23 days left really. Due dates don't really mean much and as much as everyone tells me they think I'll go early personally I think I'll be late!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ha ha Citymouse I have real trouble putting pants on too! Lol! Hubby asked why I'm so clumsy now and I tried explaining its the hormone relaxin (however its spelt) and he wouldn't believe me.. He just said I don't know of I should trust you to hold our baby.. You might drop it! Lol.. He's such a bully! 

He was joking of course!


----------



## citymouse

Hmmph! We can call ourselves clumsy but nobody else is allowed to. I once offered to put our 8-pound medicine ball in a backpack and let DH wear it around all day and he declined. And that's a small percentage of what we're all carrying around!

They should be praising us for our relative swanliness. I mean, seriously! Our bodies aren't exactly in perfect equilibrium these days. It's impressive to me that I can get up off the couch at all. :rofl:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh I tOtally agree!! I said to DH the other day I never noticed how low all our furniture was untill now! Our couch and bed are so so low which makes it really hard to get up! I should be pretty please with myself though. This hip/pelvis thing only really started last night.. I mean I've been uncomfortable but not like this.. And I am almost 39 weeks.. So not a bad effort I guess. I'd love for it to be because baby is properly engaged and then I'd love for that to mean ill go into labour soon! I can only hope!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh just talking to my mumma about that eggplant recipe that's supposed to bring on labour and she is going to cook it lol!!!


----------



## citymouse

Sounds good! There's a place near my house that serves a salad that is supposed to inspire your body to give birth. I may end up ordering in from there one of these weeks! It's right next to my massage place, so I could just get the induction massage and then eat the induction salad. And then I'm sure I'd pass several luscious signposts on the way back to the car. :haha:


----------



## crowned

CUTE puppy rashy!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

I'm really looking forward to some baby updates! Wish it was me giving my baby update though!


----------



## blessedmomma

adorable puppy mouse!!! and i totally agree. its not easy to carry all this around all day :wacko:

loo- so happy you got your house!

i have been crampy all day and was spotting earlier, but that stopped. still all crampy, so i guess i will see what tonight brings. i took some tylenol and laid down while i let DH clean the house after he got back from golf(tylenol didnt touch my cramps). my 4 yr old was so excited to play golf with daddy :cloud9: was so cute hearing him tell me about his "hole in one's" and "birdies" lol.


----------



## crowned

Me too, wouldluv.:flower:


----------



## loolindley

Babies :baby: Babies :baby: Babies :baby: (not mine!)

Oh has started snoring. He never used to. Also, he seems to sleep closer to me now (he swears its me just growing). This doesn't please me. Personal bed space is of upmost importance to me. I need my kingsize bed back!!!!

I'm part of the wide awake club again. More upsetting because napping isn't on the cards at the moment. Bah. 

Rashy. Your dog is super cute. Love love love!

FT. My baby's bum moves from left to right. I assumed it was helped by gravity of whatever side I slept most on that night :shrug:


----------



## pristock230

Hey ladies! Hope all is well. My little boy made his arrival today @ 2:53pm USA EST. 7 lbs 3 oz and all is well! Time to get some rest as it is pretty late here but I'm sure I will hop back on tomorrow sometime! Take Care Ladies


----------



## citymouse

YAY YAY YAY!

9 babies! :wohoo:

:dance: :dance: :dance:

Congratulations, Pristock! :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

CONGRATULATIONS PRISTOCK!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congratulations pristock!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Finally, not being in the UK (edit: and Loo's insomnia) gives us a tactical advantage on this thread. :rofl: Early access to wonderful baby news!


----------



## loolindley

It makes insomnia slightly better :D


----------



## wouldluvabub

My OB appointment got moved till tomorrow as he had an emergency delivery.. So no idea if bubs is engaged more!! Been on a bit of a cleaning spree today but kept having to have breaks as I get worn out easierly lol! About to head to my mums for the eggplant recipe! Let's hope this gets baby out ha ha!


----------



## citymouse

Wouldluv, I know what you mean about breaks. I went outside to talk to the guy who was fixing our sprinklers, which meant walking up the front steps... I was so tempted to sit down on the top step but I didn't want to freak him out!


----------



## wondertwins

That's wonderful news Pristock!! Congratulations!


----------



## mitchnorm

Yay for Pristock.....just saw on fb and then here  no.LandL news yet and Blesseds holding on over there...so excited.

Just woken up so a cup.of tea is needed...i shall be back. Sleep update...hubby stsyed in our bed last night and i got an ok amount of sleep...feeling good x x 

oh loo....big congrats on house..cant believe you:are in working on it already....just dont overdo it.....diy could be the next labour inducing tip :happydance:

right wheres that tea......STU!!!!???


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse....happy 37 weeks

and cupcake happy 39 weeks....snap x x:happydance:


----------



## emera35

Congratulations to you Pristock! :hugs:

WT I remember crying if I wanted a cup of tea or needed to loo after I had Roh, I just cried all the time at everything. The hormones and lack of sleep make you mad :wacko: I'm glad you are getting support, you are doing an amazing job! :hugs: 

Loo glad you can finally get in the house! :)

As for me, 2 days overdue now! :rolleyes: I feel like utter crap, stinking cold, being sick if I eat anything and I feel dehydrated and dried out. Lots of bump pain. Yes I'm having a serious pity party here! OH has just announced he has the flu :dohh: (same cold I have I imagine) so he's going to be crap then :nope:

MW app today, no sweep or anything, but hopefully she will say something encouraging or I might cry at her! On the plus side, I went to bed at 8pm last night and got up at 6am with only 4 loo breaks and the usual rolling over, so thas pretty good sleep. :thumbup:


----------



## Widger

Yay for Pristock on her baby boy :yipee: 

Loo - congrats on the house. I remember being 38/39 weeks painting my bedroom. It is amazing what can be done during nesting mode but remember to stop and take breaks. 

Wt - glad got great support. You are doing a great job xx

Well, Daniel woke up 3 times in the night. He's got such a hot body and face, yet no temperature?? Glad I've got docs so I can ask about him. Wondering if ear infection poor thing. Although not antenatal appointment, you don't get one at 38 weeks, I'm going to shove a pot of urine in docs face so he will hopefully test it :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats pristock!!! yay another baby

happy 39 weeks mitch! babies could arrive anytime now.... so exciting

glad you got some sleep.

hope your lo is ok widger, maybe he has got an infection? hopefully the doc will sort him out

no plans for me this morning but swimming and dog walking this afternoon. it will be nice to get out the house!


----------



## MsCrow

:flower: _*Huge *_congratulations to you Pristock, your news is lovely and I hope you're getting lots of new scrunchy baby time. :flower:

WT, sending massive :hugs: over to you. I can't imagine what the adjustment is like but you'll be ok. In fact it was probably helpful for you to have a good sob in front of the doctor, they need to know how YOU are, not WT-Best-Foot-Forward is. :flower:

I love your dog CityMouse, please can you post it over here for a cuddle? Surely we need a transferable thread dog. :cloud9:

Loo, *oi*, :growlmad: take it easy please. I went a bit frantic putting the second coat of paint onto the new built in cupboard on Sunday night and totally overdid it so easily. I'm pretty sure I had BH's and got very out of breath and dizzy.

I have the community MW coming over this morning, and I need to ask her thoughts on travelling down to the funeral, 3 hours away as I either go tonight or tomorrow. My dad is very against me going, my mum would prefer me not to and one brother is saying he can fill in for me. I still feel in a quandary. My dad has his stem cell transplant today so today is technically day 0 of the 100 days.


----------



## waula

Morning lads...
*Pristock*: huge congratulations hun - you enjoy these precious first few cuddles...massive :hugs: 
*WT*: i'm fully expecting hormonal melt down at this end once LO is here and I just can't imagine having two LO's - I think you are immense and you are very much allowed a bit of a cry - like everyone else has said - it WILL get better, you will get some normality back but just snatch sleep as often as you can... and remember you are immense. xxx
*Loo *- sorry for the insomnia - but incredible news on the house progress...just don't go too mad my dear - and if you do go into labour you do know there will be a stampede of march mummies to carry on your labour inducing house work!!!! :haha:
*Mitch *- got your tea??? i've woken up PARCHED and am similarly waiting for kettle to boil... 
*Emera *- sorry you're feeling rubbish and I can empathise with the OH having "flu" - never heard so much fuss over a sore throat in my life...i've told him i will sympathise with him and fuss but if i so much have a cramp he's got to snap out of it and man up!!!! 2 days overdue - that must feel pretty mental for you - hope you can get some food/fluids down today and can get a bit of rest and your MW appointment goes well... :hugs:
*L&L* news??? i'm so bloody impatient on these baby news!!! :haha:

well plans for me today involve two small dog walks (my hips are feeling very heavy and sore today....might have pushed it a bit much with my 3hr walk yesterday...got stuck over a couple of stiles!!!!! :dohh:), supermarket to get ingredients for hot cross buns, mitch's cookies (hazelnut ones) and making a banoffee pie for pudding at a friends house tonight after a roast...so mostly more baking!!!! :happydance: :drool:

hope you are all ok this morning - lots of love to those feeling a bit crap...remember not long to go now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## lauraclili

Pristock! Congratulations!!! 

Can someone tell me a little more about this fabulous aubergine recipe?!


----------



## mitchnorm

lauraclili said:


> Pristock! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Can someone tell me a little more about this fabulous aubergine recipe?!

Me too!!!!! Is it a specific recipe or.just anything with aubergine in it???


----------



## firsttimer1

:happydance: :baby: *FIRSTLY, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO PRISTOCK & L&L* :baby: :happydance:

Beyond happy for you both - and cant wait to see photos at some point.... enjoy it ladies :hugs:

*Missy / Glow *- thanks for advice about baby rolling side to side! I thought so :hugs:

*Wudluv* - enjoy your mamas eggplant dish.... let us know if it works as im tempted :haha: 

*anyone who wants recipe can find it in the LICKINGSIGNPOSTS thread* :haha:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...posts-whatever-success-stories-thread-17.html

so last night i had to sleep SITTING UP because of acid reflux!!! :grr: How i slept sitting up i do not know... but i managed it :haha: at one point i thought i was going into labour tho as i honestly thought i was about to throw up - and my tummy was going hard lots. But nope :rofl:

fun day today for me - La Tasca for lunch and pub quiz tonight.... YAY!


----------



## ozzi

Very excited for you all.. can't believe it's that time already :)
Can't believe we would only have been 2 weeks from seeing our little rainbow.
Now just have to wait a little bit longer before we see our little bundle of joy.
Thinking of you all :) congrats to everyone whose already met their LO and good luck to all of you still waiting xx


----------



## firsttimer1

ozzi said:


> Very excited for you all.. can't believe it's that time already :)
> Can't believe we would only have been 2 weeks from seeing our little rainbow.
> Now just have to wait a little bit longer before we see our little bundle of joy.
> Thinking of you all :) congrats to everyone whose already met their LO and good luck to all of you still waiting xx

:hugs: Good luck to you too hunni - it WILL fly by :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft that recipe sounds minging.... 1 1/2 lbs of mozzarella plus all the other cheese!!!!! I am going to have to take out a loan to buy all that cheese ha ha  

Wonder if it works??!:blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch- all i know is TWO ladies on here went into labour after eating it :rofl: i may make it tomorrow :rofl:

but i know its soooooo stupid LOL.... when i googled it it says its the mix of herbs and not the aubergine which is the important bit :shrug:

but its all good fun :happydance:

*edit to add: *also just realised in post above i should hv mentioned that L&L has defo had her little princess... but unsure of name. Cant wait till she updates us officially :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh did she update fb?? I requested her as a friend yestedau but i.am guessing she may have been a little busy ;-)


----------



## waula

Ooooh L&L CONGRATULATIONS!!! :baby: what an exciting day for baby arrivals!!! :dance:

Had a look at that recipe and it looks awful :sick:! I think I may keep on with the dog walking/ball bouncing/RLT!!!!!! How are you lads getting on with the EPO??

I think i'm having a bit of a hormonal change too...woke up with 3 spots and literally never have any - and swamp crotch extraordinaire!!!!!!! :blush: and knitting needle up foof pain too...ouch! but hoping its just LO settling into position nicely...:shrug:

Ozzi - thanks for checking in on us and best of luck with your little bundle...it really does fly by!!!!! :hugs:

Right, off to the supermarket...bahh...that means I have to get out of my hideous yoga trousers/hoody combo and put some actual clothes on. :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

yup - baby was born this morning at about 4am i think.... she had one long labour! cant wait to hear from her :dance:

danielle doesnt come on here much anymore does she? just seen on FB that she is ill atm.... so thats her, emera, me...sure others mentioned being ill with sore throat etc on here... must be something going around :shrug: sucks.


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - i missed one dose of EPO yesterday, otherwise ive taken it everyday. I think its the cause of spots though as about a week after starting it i seemed to get a few???

so 
EPO = spots
RLT = acid reflux

GREAT! :rofl:

Ive stopped putting it up the do-da though.... did it two days in a row and then got freaked out by it :rofl: Im a wuss.


----------



## emera35

Ooh congratulations L+L too! :dance: how exciting all these babes!!

Erm, getting a touch jealous now though, hear that bumpy? Eh? Eh?!! :rolleyes:

The new Dyson hoover is arrived, I basically may have well have had the baby in OH's eyes, he's that excited. It is very man isn't it, very gadgetey. I thought he would start stroking it! :haha: He seems to have shaken off the man-flu and is currently hoovering the whole house! :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Welcome to the world little babbers!!! Wahoo 

i'm off for a swim with OH later, then to the midwife (I think she might give me a scratch and sniff...)

Don't think i'll try that exact recipe but i do have a nice version of it which is much less cheese and more tomatoes and yumminess. 

Have a good lunch FT

Waula I can't imagine why you need to get out of your yoga pants. You're 9 months pregnant... you can look as mental as you like!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera i'm so jealous of the dyson and the OH cleaning! I want a new dyson


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - you too will give in to the dyson... its only a matter of time! :kiss: it almost MAKES me want to hoover :rofl:

missy - enjoy that appt!

right im showered but should prob go get dressed seen as im actually going to MINGLE WITH PEOPLE TODAY!!!! shock horror. she is gonna leave the house....... :rofl:

xxx


----------



## waula

Emera - we were the same when our Dyson arrived...we were fighting to have the first go...sadly the excitement wore off very quickly for DH and its now back to my job!!! I was quite scared by the amount of crud we got off our carpets the first time around!!!!! :blush:

Missy - scratch and sniff???!!!!!! :haha: :rofl: I hope not!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope it goes ok for you...my MW said they prefer to let you go nearly a week over before scratching and sniffing up there...good luck with it!!!! 

FT - not had acid reflux (yet) unless I'm bent right over tying shoe laces and then get a mouthful :sick: - people always say reflux is a boy thing...??! any ideas yet?? You team yellowers must be so desperate to find out?!!?


----------



## waula

PS Emera I don't like how far your ticker baby has got to go along the overdue scale!!!!!!!!!!!! :ignore: xx


----------



## emera35

Missy, OH is cleaning WHILST HAVING MANFLU! :shock: I think he might be in love. :haha:

I'll be soo jealous if you get a scratch and sniff :( I am starting to get tempted to have a rummage up there with my crotchet hook, see if I can't snag the bag so to speak! :haha: Naturally I'm not actually going to do that the thought is terrifying. But seriously, come on, how comfy can it be in there now? :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

i now think im cooking a girl ... after being 100% convinced LO was a boy till about week28 :rofl: 

acid relux is defo not a boy thing as my mum said she had it bad with both me and sister... and pretty sure some ladies on here who are baking :pink: have had it? think the old wives tale is that its to do with how much hair baby has... so im expecting a Jackson5 afro.. LOL 

Obv im excited to find out if this LO is boy or girl... but im mainly just thinking i cant wait to meet them if you know what i mean? xxx

Team :yellow: has defo been exciting though :dance:


----------



## emera35

Waula, tell me about it! Think I'm going 40 weeks overdue, maybe that's why my bmi is high, I'm actually an elephant and I'll have a 20 month gestational period? :wacko:

Ooh, the carpet looks REALLY clean!! :shock:


----------



## waula

:rofl: emera - when are they offering you a scratch and sniff?? xx


----------



## emera35

Ft my reflux was never this bad with Roh. I think its part of why I'm being sick all the time. So that would lend itself to the girl and hair theory since I know I've got a hairy girl in there!


----------



## mitchnorm

No acid reflux here and i.am SUPPOSEDLY having a girl ha ha


----------



## emera35

No sweep for me until next tuesday! :(


----------



## wouldluvabub

Eggplant Parmesan alla Scalini's Ingredients:
3 medium size eggplants
1 cup of flour
6 eggs, beaten
4 cups fine Italian bread crumbs, seasoned
Olive oil for sautéing
8 cups of marinara sauce*
1/2 cup of grated Romano cheese
1/2 cup of grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 lbs of mozzarella cheese shredded
2 cups of ricotta cheese

Instructions:
After you wash the eggplant, slice them into 1/4 inch thick slices. You may choose to peel the eggplant before you slice it, however you may want to leave the skin on since the skin contains a lot of vitamins. Place the eggplant slices on a layer of paper towels and sprinkle with a little salt, then cover with another layer of paper towels and hold it down with something heavy. This will drain the excess moisture. Let them set for about an hour.

Working with one slice of eggplant at a time, dust with flour, then dip in beaten eggs, then coat well with bread crumbs. Saute' in preheated olive oil on both sides until golden brown.

In baking dish, alternate layers of marinara sauce, eggplant slices, ricotta, parmesan, and romano cheeses, until you fill the baking dish about an 1/8 inch from the top. Cover with shredded mozzarella cheese and bake for 25 minutes in 375 degree oven. Let set for 10 minutes before serving.

Scalini's Marinara Sauce 
2 tablespoons of chopped garlic
3 tablespoons of olive oil
8 cups chopped tomatoes (fresh or canned)
1 cup onions chopped
1/2 cup of fresh chopped parsley
1 teaspoon of oregano
1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper
1/8 cup of fresh chopped sweet basil
Pinch of thyme
Pinch of rosemary
One teaspoon salt 
One teaspoon black pepper

Lightly sauté the onions in olive oil in large pot for a few minutes. Add garlic and saute' another minute. Add tomatoes and bring sauce to boil, then turn heat to low. Add remaining ingredients, stir, cover and let simmer for one hour, stirring occasionally.



That is the recipe that My mumma cooked but tweaked a little as I'm gluten free!! It was really yum and I have left overs for lunch.. Will admit it sounded a bit yuk but was surprisingly nice!! So since having it baby has been going CRAZY!! Not sure if anything will happen but it's a bit of fun anyway!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Acid reflux theory.. I get it BAD and I'm having a boy. To be honest I think it's more to do with bubs position rather then anything else as somedays it's horrid and others it's not there.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm wondering... if I change my bedding maybe tonight my waters will go...


----------



## emera35

That recipe looks calorific! ;) tasty too, but those ingredients would guarantee me reflux for the whole day and night! :shock:

I'm just going to get some basil and oregano to chew on I think! Maybe sprinkled with chiillis on a pinapple! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

very disturbed by all this talk of 'scratch and sniff'! lol

im tempted to make something with aubergine now although im not sure about that recipe above...

congrats to L&L

i want my baby now. i definately do not suit being on maternity leave. this is day 2 of being bored. i seem to do a lot of eating...


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - told you that dyson would get you to fall in love with it soon...... :rofl:

missy - i reckon change your bed sheets, wear your best underwear & trousers and stand on carpet.... that should get your waters to break :rofl:

OMG every blinking time that new Dappy (sp?) song comes on Digs goes nuts.... every time without fail.... :cry: My baby has bad taste :cry: (OR they are letting me know they hate it.... yay :haha: )

La Tasca has an aubergine tapas but i hate aubergine ....mmmm to get or not to get. we shall see :rofl:


----------



## wouldluvabub

If that recipe actually sends me into labor will it change any of your minds lol!!???


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wouldluvabub - yes! if it works i will be off to the supermarket to buy the ingredients immediately!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ha ha!! I'm hoping it will do something!


----------



## firsttimer1

wouldluvabub said:


> If that recipe actually sends me into labor will it change any of your minds lol!!???

YES!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Definately!!!! Anything to get her out a week early. :cry:

I suppose i have maximum of 19 days to go as thats when i will be induced (well 19 plus however long it take i guess :haha:)

Still seems an awfully long time to me

Bored today....oven cleaning man just showed up (i am nesting by proxy) and off for a walk this afternoon...thats it...sooooooo bored already and nothing planned for rest of week :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Morning you gorgoeus preggo ladies :kiss:

HUGE CONGRATS TO PRISTOCK AND L&L ON THEIR LITTLE BUBS XXXX

FT - I've got mad acid reflux and I'm having a boy :winkwink: NEVER had it with 2 girls so I don't fit the theory on that one! also one of my girls had loads of dark hair and one had hardly any blonde hair so the acid reflux = lot's of hair didn't work for me either :haha:

Happy Tuesday to everyone and hope you enjoy your baking/cleaning/nesting. I am sooooooooooooooo bored it's not even funny! My nappage yesterday was a big mistake I went to bed around 11.00pm but couldn't sleep. Told OH I was getting up. Within 15 minutes he was downstairs begging me to come back to bed as he couldn't sleep without me :wacko: I went back up and he actually instigated DTD :shock: which was a rather nice surprise :smug: Obviously within minutes he was sound asleep and I was wide awake! ended up getting up again until 3.00am! 

Anyhoo - happy 37 & 39 weeks to those ladies turning today :thumbup: I'm off to try and finish this bloody cardigan I've been knitting for weeks! 

Ps. Mitch - the cookies were delicious :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Ergh, my hands, feet and face are suddenly swollen up! :saywhat: it feels really horrible! :(


----------



## emera35

Ok, just freaked myself out because vomiting and sudden swelling are signs of pre-e :shock: could it be an indication even if I don't have the headache? My MW app is at 3.30pm, guess it can't get much worse before then?


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera...just keep an eye on it and if it gets worse head straight up to doctors early. :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

mitchnorm said:


> Emera...just keep an eye on it and if it gets worse head straight up to doctors early. :hugs:

Agreed! Also, if your vision goes funny then go straight away!


----------



## emera35

Thanks lads, I can't tell, my eyes feel all weird and puffy. But vision seems fine, I think. I only really noticed because I couldn't get my shoes on, then then realised my hands felt odd and my rings are suddenly tight! :shrug:


----------



## newfielady

Don't really have a chance to catch up this morning ladies, I'm getting ready to go to the hospital to get my blood work results. I took my blood pressure yesterday and despite being on bed rest all day it was still 91 :(. Not sure what's going to happen today. :wacko:
I seen on facebook pristock had her baby,a boy I believe. :cloud9: But I see here there are 10 babies! So L&L must have had her baby too? :happydance: Take care ladies.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera, sudden swelling is defo a worry. Can you call the midwife and ask her to see you sooner? 3.30 is quite soon though so it's not too bad. :)

If not, just sit and chill for a bit.


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations L&L, dying to hear more news...and see pictures of scrunchy new babies.

Get you Glowstar on the DTD success! Shame it didn't have the same sleep effect on you though....

Hope your appointment goes well Newfie and you have better results....and that Emera, your swelling and oddness goes away. It's a beautiful day here, perhaps sit in the garden for a bit?

My community midwife checked me over today as my usual one is fully booked. The baby is 4/5 engaged and all seems ok. It was with some relief she advised not to go to the funeral so I'm following her advice.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

glad your seeing the midwife emera. sudden swelling is worrying!

glad you have made a decision MrsC about the funeral and your following 'official' advice so need to feel 'guilty'.

I feel full. just had an early lunch of scrambled eggs on roast potatoes followed by one of mitch's delicious cookies. luckily not going swimming for a couple of hours. i need to digest!

just made a quiche for supper tonight.


----------



## lauraclili

Ooo, scrambled eggs...


----------



## MissyBlaze

I wimped out of swimming. I'm so lazy. Instead i dropped OH off and then came home and ate a cheese and salad sarnie with twiglets. Amazing.


----------



## emera35

Well the MW can't fit me in sooner, so I guess I'll just get Roh to sleep and do the washing up whilst he naps then head up there :shrug: 
Looking forwards to the walk its such a nice day :). Wish OH was off so I could leave Roh with him but I think he'd say no if I called him now seeing as he had to come home to help me yesterday :blush:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Don't wash up! Sit down! SIT!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, 

First of all .... CONGRATULATIONS... to Pristock & L&L!!! So excited to see pictures of your little ones! :happydance:

Newfie: good luck today with your blood work, I hope all goes well.

AFM: I've got my week 37 doctors appointment... I am secretly hoping that they will send me off to labour and delivery after doing a check up haha but I doubt they will do that unless something is wrong (which we dont want). I've been day dreaming that they check me and say that my waters are about to go and then they send me to L&D to induce haha. But I'm sure I still have a few weeks to go, just wishful thinking I guess lol.

I am finally ready to post nursery pictures! DH finally installed the software onto the computer for our new camera, so I took a bunch of nursery pictures to show you all:
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8









Nursery 2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9









Nursery 3.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Widger

I had sudden swelling too Emera after 40 weeks. Had blood pressure taken and all ok. Just think was one of those things that happen when you are overdue and grow and grow :haha: great that you are seeing mw

Wouldluv - we will all be waiting for your news and I will be another one buying ingredients for something that sounds terrible if it works.

Well.... I bet nobody has been on a bouncy castle to get their baby out? :rofl: me!!


----------



## emera35

Haha bouncy castle! Amazing! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Joanna love the nursery it looks so cosy! :)

Missy I missed your telling off so did the washing up. Now sitting with honeycomb ice cream and a cuppa :)


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh so it's 1am here and I'm not in labor BUT I have just woken to come to the loo and lost my plug!!! Holy crap.. Has that eggplant thingy really worked.. I'm not sure i might be getting the start of some mild contractions or I'm just really nervous!! Oh god! By the way incase anyone was wondering as I did ask the question the other day my plug had no blood just clear jelly stuff that keeps coming and coming and coming! Really weird! Gunna try sleep but not sure I'll be able!


----------



## waula

Wouldluv - that's amazing news!!! :dance: i had a bit of pinkish discharge last week but no plug signs here...just back from the supermarket - should have got some aubergine!!!! :dohh:

emera hope all ok at midwife this afternoon...and i echo missy - sit, feet up, cup of tea in hand!!!! :ninja:

ok...so...foodies on here...forgive me...i may have just eaten an entire packet of butterscotch angel delight :sick: :blush: :dance: :sick: not my normal lunch time dessert but damn it was good...!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Wouldluv, newfruiting partner! What great news :) Of course you won't sleep because it's just too exciting!


----------



## crowned

Hooray for wouldluv - I really hope this is it for you!!

38 weeks today :happydance:

Emera and newfie, i'll be keeping an eye on this thread to hear updates on how you two are doing. Hope you're both okay!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ahhhhhhhh! Scratch and sniff done. Baby is super love. I'm fully effaced and 2cm. Scary. I'm spotting a bit now and having a few cramps. She was impressed with me. X


----------



## newfielady

Wouldluv- keep us updated. I might have to go back through and find that recipe. :rofl:

My appointment went well. Bp is down (not perfect but better than what it was), swelling is gone, lost 3 lbs (which is good this time as it was water), head ache is gone, baby's heartbeat is perfect and blood results were good. Now I have to get a gbs (I think it was called) swab done. Anyone else have this, I haven't heard you mention it. What the hell is it? I know it's "down below" because my lady part fearing doctor referred me to the lady NP. :rofl:


----------



## waula

OMG MISSY!!!! get you and your effaced bits!!!! :happydance: you are so going to go into labour...I hope your OH is around and your bed is fixed!!!! was the scratch and sniff ok?? xx

EDIT: 2cm to me sounds like a massive, gaping friggin hole. how do you get 2cm without noticing???!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ohh missy sounds promising!! Hope this is it for you!! 

AFM- am cramping up quite a bit but if this is the start of something for me I'm guessing ive still got a long way to go! Can't sleep but really trying to!!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the love crowned. I'm doing good for now. :D
Joanna- I love your nursery, it's so nice. My brother came out for another surprise visit :dohh: but he's almost got the nursery painted now. :shock: The furniture should be assembled by the weekend. Can't wait to upload some photos of it all done. :D


----------



## crowned

Newfie, glad you're feeling better. GBS is Group B Strep, a bacteria that lots of people have, and it's totally normal and healthy for you, but can make baby sick during delivery, so they do a quick swab (my nurse just handed me the swab and let me do it myself in the bathroom) to check if you've got it or not. If you do, no big deal - you just have to have some antibiotics during labour to keep baby safe. :)


----------



## newfielady

Oh, maybe I'll suggest to my doctor that I could just do it myself? The NP is very busy and they'll have to _squeeze_ me in as it is. Thanks for the info Crowned. It's no big deal, like you said, but I guess it is better to get it done before you go into labor. (Which I hope is soon lol).


----------



## citymouse

Morning! Love the double-digit baby news!

Emera, my friend's face swelled right before her water broke. Maybe this is it for you! Congrats on the Dyson.

Newfie, glad your BP is lower!

Wouldluv, so exciting! Assuming the reason FT hasn't reacted is that she's off buying eggplants. :rofl:

Joanna, beautiful nursery! I love the sunny color!

Must get up and around, back on soon! DH was a doll last night and read through 75% of the Hypnobabies stuff. Now he's talking about birth preferences and... dun dun DUN... Packing my hospital bag. :rofl: Doesn't he know that's not my style?


----------



## Widger

All kicking off :happydance:

I thought a bouncy castle might help me on my way but all I needed was some aubergines :haha: Wouldluv - hope this is it xx

Missy - 2cm already and no pain :yipee: I had whole day of contractions and still only 2cm last time :rofl:

Newfie - glad things have eased and seem to be improving


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula - I know, i'm a bit ashamed at my gaping bits without my knowledge, the MW was shocked! I'm having a bit of pain now...

PS OH is off to footy tonight, and bed is still not fixed


----------



## waula

and Missy - have you felt a lot of pressure down stairs over the past few days with you being fully effaced?? I don't feel pressure down there...pelvis feels a bit heavier and I feel almost numb down there and inside of my legs...wondering if LO has dropped a bit...

oooh I'm so excited for you Missy!!! sorry about the pain but no pain no gain...:hugs: xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

It's exciting innit! 

I've had weird pain at the front of my pelvis and occasionally right in my inner thighs... The occasional stabby cervix pain... nothing OBVIOUS though I wouldn't say.


----------



## waula

:yipee::headspin::friends: really exciting. c'mon babies!!! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh missy...good luck over there....exciting :happydance:

And wouldluv...sooo going to make that recipe if you are indeed in labour....sounds positive :happydance:

Newfie - glad bps dropped a bit and you are feeling better.

Emera will be at mw now eh? Hope shes ok too

I want to be 2cms!!!!! Just been for a long walk and feel no different :cry:. Was walking with an nct girl...she is 5 days past due date....no signs either.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok not sure if my waters just broke.. Got up for loo again after having some random contractions and as I closed the door felt a gush.. Pad filled and more in the loo... Sorry I know this is all tmi!!! Don't wanna wake hubby up yet as if it's all nothing he has work in the morning.. But I sure can't sleep!!!! If its filled a pad would it be waters????


----------



## mitchnorm

Wouldluv...sounds like its your waters to me...especially if filled a pad and some more in toilet.....clear? Definately not wee accident? Are the contractions/cramping regular? I was told to call LD when waters broke ....not sure what they said to you. About waking your oh...i probably would

Did you seriously have that aubergine recipe last night??


----------



## citymouse

OMG!

Wouldluv, does doing a kegel-type flex stop the flow? I've heard that if it doesn't, that's your waters.

Where's Missy?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yes I certainly did eat that eggplant thing for dinner and didn't actually expect it to work lol!!! 

It def was not pee.. It's like water and almost smells a bit like chlorine... It's got a bit of stuff like my plug in it too.. It still feels as though im loosing more but not gushing! The contractions I'm having are not regular at all.. That's why I didn't wanna wake hubby yet. 

OMG this really could be it!!!


----------



## Widger

How many people are going to be buying aubergines tomorrow?

Wouldluv - sounds like waters.... Call labour and delivery


----------



## waula

Wouldlov - sounds like your waters to me too...so excited for you all!!!! There's obviously something in the air today!!!!!! :yipee:

Missy - has the baby fallen out yet???! :rofl:

My SIL dreamt I had my baby on the 14th and she had hers on Xmas eve - as in got preggers this month!!! :haha:

EDIT: wait til FT gets back from her lunch - she's going to have a fit!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh Wouldluv - sounds like you could be on your way... good luck:happydance::hugs:

Missy too!!:hugs::happydance:

Met my friend this morning for coffee and she got to 6cm dilated without realising she was having contractions, just very red show. She only actually went into hospital as they were worried about the blood, not realising she was in labour! So hope that happens to me:dohh:

Congrats to Pristock and L&L:baby: (have posted on both their FB walls). L&L's little girl looks lovely, ended in an emergency C-section after a long labour by the looks of things, but bang on her due date I think!

Joanna - lovely nursery!:flower:

I really don't know where the time goes when you're doing nothing. Feels like today's almost over and i've achieved naff all!!:shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Mrs Crow - glad you have made a decision and probably for the best to be honest. And yay for baby being 4/5 engaged :happydance:

Missy - glad your scratch and sniff went well :thumbup: think you'll be labouring away in next 24 hours :winkwink:

Newfie - glad the bed rest has done some good :thumbup:

Emera - waiting to hear back if you are OK :hugs:

Joanna - your nursery is lush!! xxx

Wouldluv - how exciting! my waters broke both times and basically it feels wet and warm like a wee but without the weeing sensation if that makes sense. I Also noticed it is slightly thicker consistency than water/wee.....well mine was anyway :winkwink: hope this is it for you :hugs:

Been round to my neighbours who made me a lovely pasta lunch. I'm so lucky to have such a fab neighbour! Her little boy is sooooooo cute he is 2 in May and called Luca :kiss:

Right off to do the knitting I should have been doing earlier :coffee:


----------



## mitchnorm

OMG wouldluv...i am soooo cooking that ...probably tomorrow now as i must admit i am slightly scared about how quickly it seems to have worked for you :thumbup:

If you are still comfortable and not in too much pain....wait it out a little while longer to see if contractions become established (there have been a few stop starts on here). Fingers crossed for you
....
We may have a labour inducing winner ladies...as sales of aubergines go through the roof.:haha:


----------



## waula

PS in my attempt to join you lads in labour land i've just scrubbed the whole of the downstairs floors on my hands and knees - phew its bloody hard work!!!! and all its precipitated is an emergency BM!!! :blush: :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Okay, I'm going out to find some eggplant. :rofl: That's rediculous! Really sounds like waters to me but I'm no pro. That's what I would assume it was. :shrug:
Missy, it's kinda scary to think we could be effacing and not even know it! I think I might have sex tonight. :rofl: Or go out a lick some sign post, which ones work the best. :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Me and OH did DTD last night actually, he's very proud of himself. 

Waula, don't panic, i didn't feel any different at all and actually nearly turned down the S&S as thought it would be too early for anything to have changed. So glad i did, spotting is loads now. 

wouldlove - that DEFO sounds like waters. Does it almost smell like boy fluids?


----------



## Widger

Hmm at this stage I know what is more preferable newfie :rofl:

Plus, can I be the getting to 6cm without realising lady this time please??


----------



## mitchnorm

Right thats it....dtd tonight...no arguments and then aubergine recipe tomorrow:thumbup:

I am all over it :happydance:


----------



## wouldluvabub

MissyBlaze said:


> Me and OH did DTD last night actually, he's very proud of himself.
> 
> Waula, don't panic, i didn't feel any different at all and actually nearly turned down the S&S as thought it would be too early for anything to have changed. So glad i did, spotting is loads now.
> 
> wouldlove - that DEFO sounds like waters. Does it almost smell like boy fluids?

I guess in a way it does smell sorta like boy fluids.. I had a big gush but now it's a slow leak.. Sitting on the loo as walking around it seems to leak more..


----------



## wouldluvabub

Is it normal to loose your plug and have waters break 2 hours later?


----------



## mitchnorm

Wouldluv....i reckon there is no timing or order of events....every labour is different...but it seems likely in that order....exciting x:hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Sounds very typical Mrs! How exciting! We could have twins. When is emera and ft back? X


----------



## Widger

My waters didn't break till in well established labour so no advice here. Do you have to call labour andelivery if waters break? d


----------



## waula

I can't cope with all the excitement - i'm going for another dog walk to try and pre-emptively burn off tonights portion of banoffee pie which seems to only have naughty ingredients in!!! :drool:

Good luck Wouldluv and Missy and hope Emera's MW appointment all gone ok and she's also secretly labouring :rofl: xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

I just went and found my hospital book which says to call if you think your in labor. For some reason I don't wanna call yet. I think it's cause it's 3.30am and although I've had 2 signs I'm in labor plus random contractions I'm having trouble believing it ha ha! Hubby gets up at 5 normally so I might give him half an hour and wake him. See what he thinks!


----------



## kkl12

First- Congrats to Pristock and L&L :baby: :yipee::yipee: So excited and happy for both of you!!

Second- Wouldluv, sounds like that eggplant recipe is quite effective. I hope this is it for you :happydance: I believe I'll be cooking it next week if :baby: has not made her appearance yet.

Newfie- so glad your bp is down, rest and relax please

Joanna-love the nursery pics, so cute!

Missy:happydance: so exciting!!

I've had a few random contractions that hurt, the insides of my thighs and lower back are sore, and think i may have lost part of my plug... not sure if any of it means I'm making progress... MIL is convinced the full moon on the 8th will bring lots of babies :shrug:
Either way, I'm so excited and happy for everyone on here - you have all been great support :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

wouldluvabub said:


> Is it normal to loose your plug and have waters break 2 hours later?

Absolutely! I lost my plug and waters broke getting out of car at hospital an hour later!! so yes! Means babies head is really starting to push down :winkwink:


----------



## Widger

It won't be the full moon... It will be the aubergine/eggplant recipe :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

I don't care what does it as long as it's soon. :rofl: Hubby is home for lunch and I told him my plans for tonight. :winkwink: He can't wait. lol


----------



## emera35

Wouldluv, sounds like waters to me ;)

I'm back from MWs took me ages to waddle home! :haha: my bp and protein are both fine, so seems my swelling is just swelling! Saw my other MW (there are 2 who take care of women from my docs surgery) and she offered to scratch and sniff!! Naturally I was all over it, even though it was dead uncomfortable! Soo, fingers crossed it does something! Took so long to waddle home as I was getting a lot of cramping from it. Was less than an hour ago though so wait and see I guess. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

OK ive literally just popped on after an AMAZING la tasca lunch (i made sure we ordered an aubergine dish as part of our feast LOL) and THIS is what i return to??? Missy 2cm dilated and wudluv leaking????

AMAZING. so excited for you both :happydance:

tonight i am soooo DTD and tomo night its the aubergine dish for dinner LOL

on another note entirely ladies.... anyone know the name of this man??? he could be UK, USA, candaian... actor, politician.... no idea ....lol

Its for tonights pub quiz :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Roger waters from pink Floyd maybe ?


----------



## crowned

As far as a 'gaping hole' goes, I've been 3 cm dilated for 3 weeks now, and it doesn't really feel like baby's going to fall out. Lots of pressure though. This eggplant thing is starting to really tempt me!!


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - it DOES look like him but not 100% ... mmmm.... gonna research into photos - thanks hun :hugs:

ahhhhh is everyone 1cm+ dilated other than me :cry: not that i would know i guess :rofl:


----------



## waula

you woken up your OH yet wudluv??? any contractions????? hope you're feeling ok...:kiss:

missy how are things going??? head out yet? :haha: :hugs:

emera - good news of getting a scratch and sniff - did they tell you what your cervix was up to??? oooh i find this all way too exciting... :dance:

EDIT: FT who knows what we all are - I'm seeing MW again at 40+2 and she said to leave it til 41 for S&S...:cry:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies just quickly popping into say i was in town today and started leaking water - defo not bladder loss and continued for a few hours.

Im heading into hospital at 8pm to see if it defo is my waters and then get an action plan in place

I havent started contracting but have terrible back pain 

Lets hope its not a false alarm and its my time 

L x


----------



## citymouse

Omg a bazillion babies!


----------



## firsttimer1

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waula

:dance::dance::dance::dance: babies babies everywhere!!!!!!! :baby: good luck vitfa!!! xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

OMG this site this morning has been sooo exciting!!!

Newfie: Glad your blood pressure is down and your blood results came back good.

Wouldluv, Missy and Vitawife: Oh wow, sounds like you all night have babies very soon!! So exciting.

Ok so can anyone explain what this 'Scratch and Sniff' saying means? haha, I must have missed this conversation.

I'm off to a doctors appointment very soon, wondering if they will do a check on me to see if i've dilated at all, i've had lots of pressure down there for about a week and bump has defo dropped.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hubbies awake now as his alarm went off!! Yes having contractions! Still irregular though but close together so I'm confused.. I have a few in a row of say 1.30 apart then goes to 2.45 for a few then to 3.30 for a few then chuck in some 5.00 and 4.40 and back to 1.30.. There lasting anywhere between 45-70 seconds.. It's all a bit confusing!!


----------



## firsttimer1

awww L&L has called her princess Olivia and she weighs 7lb11... she looks tiny :kiss:


----------



## Nicnak282

OMG BABIES GALORE!!!!!!!!!!! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

IT'S SOOOOOOOOOOOOO BLOODY EXCITING!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I WANT ONE NOW...PRETTY PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:

GOOD LUCK LADDIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower::kiss:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Widger

Woo hoo...........!!!!

Do you think it has something to do with the full moon coming on Thurs?? Just think, we could all be going to hospital on Thursday :rofl:

I was very full term last time round yet still delivered a week after a full moon so maybe not.

Emera - I know that my MW's would not offer a S&S until 41 weeks :cry: hoping I go sooner than that this time round

FT - I dont have a clue who the hell that man is?


----------



## waula

wouldluv - they sound pretty close together?!!!! intense or bearable??? i'm so impressed you're still on here..take note lads - this is what me and FT will be wanting as you all go off and have babies and we sit around just getting bigger!!! :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - :rofl: you tell 'em

and as for the full moon thing... i hope not... as its my bday on friday; and i dont want to share!!! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Widger

Wouldluv - My contractions were all over the place initially. Once every 30 mins, then 20 mins, then 10, then 25 mins, then 6 mins.... it was a long drawn out process. I'm hoping things settle down for you so you go quickly :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Well Aubergine and sex for you then tonight FT :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

right ladies im off to get ready for pub quiz.... no babies till im back!!!! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Widger said:


> Well Aubergine and sex for you then tonight FT :haha:

perhaps at the same time!!


----------



## waula

sounds like a curious combination widger...maybe not both at the same time!!! :rofl:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Bearable!! I'm in here because everyone else is sleeping!! :)


----------



## Widger

waula said:


> sounds like a curious combination widger...maybe not both at the same time!!! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Joanna....scratch and sniff aka stretch and sweep of cervix to move things along

Right my mw said to give her a call to.arrangw sweep for 41 weeks...byt note some ladies having theirs earlier on here. Appt with other mw (mine on.hols) next week.at 40+2....think.she'll do one then if i ask????

Aubergine recipe for mr tomorrow

Good luck vitfa, missy and wouldluv (sound pretty regular ish to.me....dont leave to long)


----------



## emera35

Wouldluv I'd def call the hospial if you think your waters have gone and you are having contractions, they'll advise you. 

Vitfa good luck! :hugs:

Missy, how's it going? 

FT enjoy the pub quiz. Not sure who that bloke is. 

Well, I'm having some cracking cramps and stabbing pains after the sweep. The MW did say doing it at 40+ rather than 41+ it only has a 1 in 7 chance of having any effect. I figured 1 in 7 was worth the discomfort. Bumpy has gone a bit mental since then. No sign of any plug or anything yet though ;)


----------



## Widger

No harm in asking Mitch but my MWs wouldn't do it for me when I asked at 40+2 :cry:

Ok, so I'm cramping in sympathy tonight. I know it is nothing but all this baby action has got me thinking something might happen to me, which is doubtful as last time I went to 41 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Good Lord, laddies! Don't all go at once, I can't handle the excitement!


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - looks slightly like Richard Gere to me, but I am on my phone and hopeless and recognising people!

Vitfa/wouldluv - good luck!! :hugs:

Still just me that doesn't want a baby just yet then?!!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! had a rough night cramping last night, felt fine this morning. now im bleeding though. no pattern to contractions though so havent went in yet. dont want to get sent home. told baby if he wants to come today, he picked a good one. i hadnt slept good in over a week and slept sooo good last night

will have to read back to see what all is going on in here. hope there isnt too many pages! i am excited about the bleeding, oddly enough, so may end up in hospital soon :happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Well i had a bath and a nap, still having some period type pain, but it's not like in waves or regular etc. Bleeding has gone to browny loss so thinking maybe I got over exctied. OH is off out with my dad to watch the football tonight so i've asked my mum to sit with me while he's out. 

Wondering if it's going to fizzle out now.


----------



## MsCrow

Thinking of you Blessed.

How's it going WoulLuv? Definitely call the hospital. Fingers crossed for Vitawife and Missy!

My community midwife has offered to do a S&S on my due date which is when I next see her. I'll decide how ready I feel on the day I think!


----------



## Widger

Oh Missy, I'm sure something will kick off soon. So frustrating when something happens for it to only tail off, happened to me first time round. Especially when everyone is asking 'so, any twinges or anything? Any news?' 

Going over your due date whether you like it or not (or want it) is like the longest days on record and I only had to wait 1 week. Some people have 2 weeks waiting and still nothing kicks off!

I'm nervous Lozza about it happening again for a variety of reasons. One, thinking of last time and two, the not knowing if it will happen really quickly and whether someone will come in time to look after Daniel. So in a way I'm not ready but in another I really want the baby to come before my due date this time round, just not necessarily this week or next :rofl: which obviously does not make any sense

Edit - Blessed - do you not need to tell hospital if bleeding though? Hope all ok xx


----------



## pristock230

hey ladies jus wanted to pop in before more visitors come and while lil bubs is taking a nap to post a pic - very active in here lately huh!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emera35

Awww, Pristock, he's just sooo gorgeous! :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Pristock.....he is a beauty!!!!!!! Soooo sweet....you must be very proud. Enjoy x x :hugs:

Yep things are indeed kicking off.on here....we have missy, wouldluv, vitfa and sort of emera and blessed on the go at the moment. :happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Pritstock, he's gorgeous! Looks like a proper little bloke! Too cute. 

Blessed, please call the hospital.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely babe pristock! so cute


----------



## Nicnak282

Awwww Pristock, he's beautiful!!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Huge congrats honey xx


----------



## newfielady

Such a sweet pic pristock.

Glad someone asked what the "scratch and sniff" was. It was starting to freak me out. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lots of news i see from today, i think i ought to get eating some aubergines!

good luck to those on the verge of labour! babies are nearly here!

im very tired after the dog walk today but no swimming as the pool closes early on tuesdays which sucks. going tomorrow instead.

Im sure im going to go over due. i just dont feel like im going to be going into labour anytime soon...........


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations Pristock! He's a stunner! 

X


----------



## lozza1uk

Pristock - he's gorgeous! Bet you and your daughter are in love already x

Missy & Blessed - hope things are going ok! Maybe the full moon this week is starting to have an impact!!


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Pristock! What a sweetie! Such a kissable little face! :cloud9:

Hope all's okay, Blessed... obey the mamas and call the hospital!

Sorry things calmed down, Missy. You can't have long to wait now, either way. :hugs:

Vitfa and Wouldluv, staying comfy? Thinking of you lads!

For your viewing pleasure, lads, a combined picture of my epic sofa-slash-bed-slash-where I spend most of my time these days... and the dog. Who is always jockeying for better position. 

https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/2237/photo16a.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Pristock! What a sweetie! Such a kissable little face! :cloud9:

Hope all's okay, Blessed... obey the mamas and call the hospital!

Sorry things calmed down, Missy. You can't have long to wait now, either way. :hugs:

Vitfa and Wouldluv, staying comfy? Thinking of you lads!

For your viewing pleasure, lads, a combined picture of my epic sofa-slash-bed-slash-where I spend most of my time these days... and the dog. Who is always jockeying for better position. 

https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/2237/photo16a.jpg


----------



## emera35

Nice Mouse nest you have there! Doggy looks pretty comfy! :haha:

Wow, i'm soooo bored! Not sure what to do with myself this evening at all. Might have a nice bath. I can't go to bed though as OH accidently pulled the blind off the window in the bedroom and never got to repairing it fully before he had to go to work. As a result, my bedroom is on display to the neighbourhood! :dohh: Maybe i'll make a mouse-style nest on the sofa? :shrug:


----------



## citymouse

Do it, Emera! You'll never want to get up again. :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

Blimey mousey, that's a whole lot of pillows you've got going on! No wonder you sleep so well there!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I can smell cat wee and i can't find it to clear it up! So annoying. Trashy, here is my mums doggy... twins!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0974.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## citymouse

Aww, Missy, what a cutie! Love their sweet eyes.

Lozza, I know! So many magical pillows! All balancing on top of my big maternity pillow. I guess I really am mouselike in terms of burrowing in... but can't recommend it highly enough. We used to have six pillows on the guest bed and six on the master bed and then we got bigger pillows for the master and better ones for the guest room... and now we have no guest room and DH has his special pillow so ALL the rest of them are mine, all mine! *mad scientist laugh* Well, except for the ones that obviously belong to the dog.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, so Newfie ( :rofl: or would you prefer Newdie, as I typed at first?)... if your BP is lower, are you still on bedrest?


----------



## wouldluvabub

Up at the hospital ladies!! Been told I'll have a baby by lunch time!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

OMG would love! What did they say???


----------



## mitchnorm

OMG....wouldluv thats soooo exciting. I think you have shot the sales of aubergines/eggplants up by 400% in UK :haha:

Good luck x


----------



## citymouse

Right now, FT is at the store, elbowing little Italian grandmas and stealing their aubergines. She may even be sitting on the floor behind a display eating them raw. 

Wouldluv, so exciting! Have a wonderful, marvelous, relaxed, and magical birth! And then report back to us immediately. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Right now, FT is at the store, elbowing little Italian grandmas and stealing their aubergines. She may even be sitting on the floor behind a display eating them raw. 

Wouldluv, so exciting! Have a wonderful, marvelous, relaxed, and magical birth! And then report back to us immediately. :haha:


----------



## Widger

Pristock - lovely photo of your baby boy xx

Supermarkets selling out of aubergines tomorrow by any chance? :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Ooh exciting Wouldluv, good luck! :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

my boring old pains have stopped now. Boo! 

Might go to bed when OH gets home and hopefully will wake up pushing out a baby hahha.


----------



## citymouse

Well at the very least have a good night's sleep, Missy! :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I am so cross. Someone i know got a labradoodle about a year ago on a whim. She had it a week before she decided her son was allergic to it. Now she's decided she's getting a labrador. She's SO selfish. She is going on holiday for 3 weeks in the summer, her marriage is falling apart, she knows nothing about dogs. Poor puppy.


----------



## loolindley

What have I missed? What have I missed?

Seen that L&L had had her little girl. CONGRATULATIONS!!

Any more babies? No way can I catch up :cry:

I've been awake since 3am, up at 6.30 and to the house. I got home at 8.30 this evening after 13 hours of hard work stripping wallpaper. There is still so much to do :cry: have to be back there at 8.30 as the damp proof company is coming at 9. 

I'm exhausted but have to set alarm for 4am to try and re toilet train dogs. Bah. 

Sorry about the whiney post. I need bed


----------



## citymouse

Wouldluv is at the hospital getting ready to give birth, and Pristock posted a gorgeous picture of her little boy, too, Loo! Sorry you've have a rough day, having a house out of order has to be one of the most frustrating things right now. :hugs:

Missy, UGH! People who treat animals like they're disposable make me so mad. It's so damaging to a dog to be shuffled from home to home. :( Also, if the child is allergic to a Labradoodle, he will be allergic to a Lab! It's the poodle side that gives those dogs any chance of being hypoallergenic! :roll: Give that lady a whack with a chair for me.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Me too city! It's horroible. Poor creature. She's just an idiot. 

Loo, i'm 2cm and had a stretch and sweep today. Was having loads of contractions but now i'm not.


----------



## emera35

Missy i'm 2cm too by the way and very soft apparently. I had some real cramps after the sweep, but no real contractions. Oh well, maybe it will still kick something off in the next 24 hours for us?!

Your "friend" is silly, a dog hair allergy is a dog hair allergy :shrug: She needs to get a grip and think of her son, let alone the dog!! When i was a kid we went to my mum's friend's house and she had gotten 2 siamese cats. I was sooo ill within 20 minutes and by that evening i was in hospital for about 2 weeks from the reaction! We couldn't go there anymore to visit. The craziest thing was that her son was also allergic to them and was in and out of hospital 6 times in 2 months with chronic asthmatic allergies before she eventually got the cats re-homed! :saywhat: I mean, i don't see animals as disposable, but really if they are hospitalising your kids, shouldn't you be like "hmm, maybe the cat has to go, like now?" :shrug: To get an animal you KNOW your child is allergic to is irresponsible in every sense! Not to mention the unstable home situation! :dohh:

Edit to add: I do meant irresponsible to the poor animal as well as the child! Not sure that came across :blush:


----------



## waula

Hi lads...back from lovely meal at friends house...the banoffee pie nearly killed us all calorifically. :drool: and guess what we had for starter...oh yeah aubergine salad!!!!!!!!! :haha: and so i ate a LOT of that!!!! 

Awesome news on Wouldluv :dance: yay for new babies!!!
Loo sounds like a mad day...please take care or you'll be the next one having a baby!!! :hugs:
Nestymouse - i want your nest. fact.
Missy sad the contractions faded out but fingers crossed they come back with a vengeance once OH gets home - you need him to get you all Oxytocin'd up!!!! candles and cuddles for you pair please!!!
AFM...well i'm crampy really low down and BH'ing a lot...could be the fact i ate a lot of food in my diggy in pregnancy jeans...maybe...or it could be the aubergine!!! :rofl:

xxx

EDIT: :dance: emera for being 2cm and soft!!!! get you!!! your OH was right the other night!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## emera35

I've decided that you all have to keep your legs crossed and not have babies unless you are due before me, its my turn now!!! All you meanies with keen babies are making me too jealous! :rofl: :baby:

I had aubergine bake and also moussaka last week, and nada!!!! :growlmad: I don't even like the stuff! :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Birth dust for you, Emera! :dust: And you, Waula, if you want it! 

If we start a new group in the parenting section, we'll have to call ourselves the Aubergines!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera I don't even think he is allergic. I thjbk she made it up so she could get rid of s dog she lost interest in. Vile. She's more an aquaintence than a friend.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yay emera! 2Cm gang. Did she say how effaced you are? My phone just changed effaced to egg faced. Ha ha

Waula come and join the baby having gang!


----------



## emera35

Missy, thats why i said "friend", and urgh, horrible! :growlmad:

Waula, yeah OH was really pleased with himself, i told him he should train as a MW, he looked slightly less pleased :haha:


----------



## emera35

Missy, she wasn't specific about how egg faced i was rofl:) but thats the softness bit right? So fairly i think


----------



## MissyBlaze

Egg faced is the thickness. Yeah I guess it applies to the softness too though. Did she give you a bishops score? Mine didn't. Argh. I'm excited and want to cuddle my baby but can see myself sleeping right through now. 

Bed engineer is coming at 8am!


----------



## emera35

Labouring after a great night's sleep sounds like a good plan Missy, oh and with a fully functionall bed to climb in to afterwards. What do you say we do it tomorrow? :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Ok, Missy in my notes it says " s+s with consent no history of(then a bit i can't read properly) cevx soft shortening 1-2cm -1 to spines fel prior 134bpm fel after 142bpm" So yeah no actual % or a score, but thats all the info isn't it? Think i understand most of it...


----------



## MissyBlaze

Great idea! Nice long sleep and then lovely straight forward labours for us!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oooh minus 1! Amazing . That is a low baby. I'm minus 2.


----------



## waula

ha...it would seem my cramps are to do with overindulgence and diggy-in waistbands!!!! :blush: night lads...happy labour wouldluv xxx


----------



## emera35

Does feel like she might fall out alot of the time! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Beautiful little boy Pristock :cloud9:

Yay for all the ladies labouring away :happydance::thumbup: GOOD LUCK!!

Missy & Emera you both have to be next :flower:

Loo - take it easy hun :hugs:

Nesty - nice.....nest :haha:

AFM - been knitting like a fiend all night and will post a pic tomorrow of the finished article. I'm quite proud of myself really! I'm going to 'try' and knit this next https://www.michaels.com/Knit-Garter-Stitch-Baby-Hat/25976,default,pd.html#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## citymouse

Super cute, Glowie! Can't wait to see your finished work tomorrow. 

SIL knitted us a little pumpkin hat, orange with a little green stem at the top.. it's insanely cute!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Evening Ladies, 

Wouldluv - So excited to hear an update! I hope things go smoothly for you :)

Sorry to the rest of you who were expecting a baby today but it hasn't happened, well not yet at least. Love all this talk about aubergines lol.

AFM - had a regular doctors check up today, everything is normal. The doctor did not check to see if I'm dilated at all but maybe he will next week. I did ask if he could estimate the baby's weight and he said that if I go to my due date that baby will be about 7.5lbs... so i'm guessing he's around the 6lbs-ish mark now.


----------



## Skadi

CongratsL&L, and congrats Pristock - he is adorable! I didn't have time to go back and read through the thread but I wanted to see what new babies had came! 

Went into the the BANA clinic today to see how she was doing at Bfing and she showed off to the nurse by taking 95 mls in 15 min! Both the nurse and I were floored! I'm looking forward to tomorrow. This will be our first day with no appointments and only one visitor so we can hopefully try to get into a real schedule... and hopefully it will include some sleep and r&r for ME!

Can't wait to see more babies arrive, I'm so thrilled for you all!


----------



## wondertwins

Wow, Skadi! That's an impressive amount of milk for such a little gal!! Does that mean you can exclusively breast feed if you want?

I worry about my boys not getting enough and can't wait until they start packing on the chub! :baby: At the pediatrician last Monday, Baby A had not gained (or lost) any weight in the three days since we had left the hospital. Baby B had gained 1.5 oz. Not bad for our first few days away from the hospital, but the Dr wants to see 1 oz. gain per day. If we don't show improvement by next Monday, I think we will have to start supplementing with formula which will be a pain since it increases my already long feeding times. 

Does anyone have suggestions for increasing milk supply? Currently, they each get one boob and feed for about 20 minutes every 3 hours. They also get one bottle of formula (or pumped breast milk) per day so we can administer vitamin drops.


----------



## emera35

WT drinking lots of fluids yourself and eating oatmeal are good for increasing your milk. Also keeping them on the one breast per feed for as long as possible so they get all the rich hindmilk is important. Only other thing would be to do your pumping between 1am-4am as that's when your body is most receptive to the increase production signals. Sounds like that's what you are doing already though. To be honest if they are stable and gaining it sounds like you are doing amazingly!! :hugs: I can't imagine BF two babies, you are supermum!!! :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Morning lads. Just off to the house again, but wanted to say good luck to would luv and huzzah for all those dilating women!!!!

Mum n dad back from Egypt lady night so hoping they can help me today, or at least tell me to come home when I look too tired. 

Marvellous. Right. Have fantastic days lads. xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Good luck Loo. 

Nothing overnight for me. Boring!


----------



## MsCrow

Careful Loo (insert boring voice) please don't overdo it, it's so easy to as well.

Well nowt heard from Wouldluv and it's past lunchtime in Oz so fingers crossed she has a baby now!

Last day of editing the PhD today; my examiner is coming over to look at the changes and see if they are acceptable. Then, it's out for proof reading before being able to say job done.


----------



## waula

Skadi - awesome milk hun!!! Hope it all goes well today as your first day without appointments!!! :hugs:

WT - you are my hero - BF twins. And they're gaining weight. You are a star. :flower:

Loo - online work police also can become online renovation police if you don't take care of yourself - I cannot imagine stripping wallpaper at this stage...please be careful and have a sit down if you feel hot and puffed!!!! :hugs:

Missy - sorry things have slowed down a bit...but things are so close now...fully egg faced and all!!! you are the queen of the lady bit puns!!! :haha: i'm worried i'm going to ask for completely the wrong thing "can I have a scratch and sniff" and "how egg faced am I" because of you and get something I really wasn't expecting!!!!! :rofl:

Vitfa/Wouldluv - thinking of you lads!!! :hugs: :baby: :dance:

I've just had hot cross buns for breakfast. Nom. 
xxx

EDIT: MsC wowzers...so close to being done with the PhD :happydance: well done hun - hope the examiner is happy with the changes... xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning ladies.....

Mscrow....good luck with PhD and tutor visit:flower:

Loo....try not to overdo it....maybe another labour inducing activity :thumbup:

Emera and misdy...seems things have calmed down for you both a little....hope everything kicks off soon :happydance:

Wt ......amazing job with the twins:flower:...no advice on the bf but you are doing great x x

Waiting to hear from wouldluv...hope she has her baby :kiss:...i am straight to supermarket for aubergine ingredients. Oh btw i hear it wasnt really the aubergine itself only but the combination of the herbs in sauce too....sorry to disppoint waula and ft. Need to work out the quantity calculator :wacko:

Afm.....down....very down....probably cos i havent anything planned today :cry:...bit bored sitting around already. And i want my baby to come.....going a little stir crazy now. Waiting in for pumpkin patch delivery and hubbys golf club to arrive...hopefully before 1pm when i will go shower and shopping.

Plus i want hubby to want to dtd and he doesnt....getting me down...feeling a little fat and frumpy.....:cry:. Self indulgence over


----------



## waula

oh Mitch :hugs: sorry you're feeling down and naughty DH (although a little bit of me wonders if he's having nightmare's about little hands reaching down to grab him!!!!! :dohh:) we are not fat and frumpy hun - we're just really pregnant. like really pregnant. and its not going to last much longer. and the boys do not know how to deal with that at all - yesterday DH said "underneath the pregnancy there's my normal wife in there isn't there" :ninja: but just wait until LO's are here - we wont care what we look like!!! :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

I wish we all lived closer together :cry:...i would even be round at Loos helping out with the DIY!!!!! (And thats saying something:haha:).


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning laddies :flower:

Good luck to all those contracting (or not!) and let's hope for more :baby: news very soon!!! xx

MsCrow - good luck today hon! :thumbup: x

Mitch - I hear ya lovely...feeling quite down and bored of it all today. Think it calls for cake and a cuppa at some point :winkwink: x

Waula - you talk lots of sense laddie!!! :thumbup: x

WT - you are doing AMAZING hon...and Waula is right you are a hero. :flower: x

Skadi - enjoy your appt free day honey - you deserve it!! Get some rest and bonding time with your little beauty!! x

AFM - I am knackered, feeling chubby (tho people keep saying I'm 'glowing'...PAH, whatever!!) and just generally feeling a bit glum. Have got a check-up later with mid-wife so will update - not feeling positive on iron levels but hope she raises my spirits by saying baby will be coming very soon - don't mind a little white lie!!!! :haha::haha:

Have a great day my gorgeous dliating buddies!! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## waula

Oooh now that would be fun - a nationwide March mummies meet up - Bagshot is a long way away from me but if we all go overdue it may be necessary to jinx the LO's out of us!!!!! 

I've just set up a set of changing stuff in the lounge ready for when LO comes home - I find it really hard to know how "disabled" we'll be when we get home :rofl: hoping I can be out and about fairly soon but then might be lounge bound for a week (or three!!!)...its the unknown that i don't like!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!*

*Missy -* your offially my fav person today.... it WAS roger from pink floyd!!! and we won the round :happydance: Your amazing :kiss:

*Mitch / sweeping -* I think i get offered it at 41 weeks but im not too sure at all. Thing is, i think i will wait till then anyway as chance is lot lower at week40 of it working and i would like, as much as possible, to go into labour naturally :shrug: But as i say - im not even sure if thats how it works here? :shrug:

*Pristock -* it goes without saying.... he is gorgeous :cloud9:

*TrashyRashyPitymouse - *


> Right now, FT is at the store, elbowing little Italian grandmas and stealing their aubergines. She may even be sitting on the floor behind a display eating them raw.

This made me peeze :rofl:

*wudluv -* ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im sooo excited :happydance:

*Loo - * dont work too hard in that house hunni :nope: i know its exciting but at least take lots of rests :hugs:
*
Glow -* super cute :)

*Crow* - yay for last day of editing... thats GOT to feel good ?! :dance:
*
Skadi & WT* - :hugs: for our mummys :hugs:

*Mitch -* i posted yesterday that ive read a few times that its the herb quantities that you need to get right, in relation to the aubergine... so im not disappointed, im well prepared herb wise!! HAHAHA - its going to be my dinner tonight before DTD! :rofl:

and dont feel down hunni :hugs: you are faaaarrrrrr from fat and frumpy, your lovely!!! :hugs:

so no news from me, nothing happening, no plug, no waters, no blahhhh blaahhhhh LOL.... but ive still got a stinking head cold so another night of sleeping sitting up :haha: i really should get DH to take a photo so we can at least all have a laugh.

Im going to call the MW tomo if still feel rotten and make an appt for friday (as an extra week 39 one) just to check on baby.... im sure they are fine, but ive woke up feeling WORSE today - rather than better :(


----------



## Nicnak282

mitchnorm said:


> I wish we all lived closer together :cry:...i would even be round at Loos helping out with the DIY!!!!! (And thats saying something:haha:).

Aww hon :flower: xx

Me too though would be great to meet up and I also would be helping Loo...so fed-up with my own bloody home and nesting (even though there is still stuff I could clean!!) :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mitch I'm a bit the same. Oh keeps talking about how he gets 6 weeks off sex after the birth too. Like its a nice holiday for him. I know he's only joking. But its s bit sad. 

Waula I'm sure I'm going to day something embarrassing to a midwife soon. And I have no excuse! 

Still having the odd bh and a bit of browny spotting but nothing exciting. Bed is fixed and I'm going to get back in it!


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula...feel the same....i just want LO to be here and get stuck in....its like waiting to start a new job :haha:. My friend who has two kids said just try and get out of the house soon as....his wife was going stir crazy at week 3 and he juat said right lets pack up a bottle, nappies, wipes etc and head to Kingston....she was fretting about it....away from security of house...but felt like a weight had been lifted. The uncertainty of how i will handle it is killing me:wacko:

Nicnak...yep glowing my bum :haha:...get told the same but all i can see (when sitting down obviously) is thunderthighs!!!!!! :cry:

Starbucks and skinny muffin later when i go out aubergine shopping


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak282 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> I wish we all lived closer together :cry:...i would even be round at Loos helping out with the DIY!!!!! (And thats saying something:haha:).
> 
> Aww hon :flower: xx
> 
> Me too though would be great to meet up and I also would be helping Loo...so fed-up with my own bloody home and nesting (even though there is still stuff I could clean!!) :haha:Click to expand...

There is plenty i could do here too :haha:...like thats gonna happen :haha:

Ft - i am guessing fresh herbs in dish is preferable??


----------



## Nicnak282

Mitch - good plan gal...maybe joining you in a muffin and Starbucks after my appt ...sod the thunder thighs...we're pregnant and we deserve it!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch i was just about to ask you same thing regarding herbs. it specifically says on recipe i have to use fresh for the parsley and sweet basil..... but it doesnt specify for the thyme, oregano and rosemary.....mmmm.... i have all three of those dried so wonder whether to get fresh or not....

this better work!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> mitch i was just about to ask you same thing regarding herbs. it specifically says on recipe i have to use fresh for the parsley and sweet basil..... but it doesnt specify for the thyme, oregano and rosemary.....mmmm.... i have all three of those dried so wonder whether to get fresh or not....
> 
> this better work!!!! :rofl:

Teaspoon and pinch measurements lend themselves more to dried herbs...i will stick with dried i think. Need to check cup measurement conversions on line and write a list for supermarket trip....bound to forget something:dohh:


----------



## MsCrow

Hey ladies, the thing is, believe it or not, to mostly everyone else, we are glowing. Maybe it's just me but I seem to be surrounded by blokes that think pregnant women are the most radiant creatures ever. It's helped me deal with the fact that my bump precedes my entrance anywhere, everytime. So sorry, you'll just have to suck it up and feel pleased with yourselves.

As for being bored, well, it won't last long, I'd love to be in your position and I think you'll look back at this time as a peaceful one. Potter about, plant herb window boxes, watch all of Sex and the City, etc, etc.

Pristock, I don't think I said what a gorgeous boy you have, I was too busy smiling when I read your post.

OK, *cracks whip* back to the desk, see you later.


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch, check out the signposts thread. someone has just posted that they ate this meal with first baby - and had the baby the following morning..... :wacko:

i started off thinking this dish was a load of crap and just a bit of fun, but now if it doesnt work im going to be FUMING :haha: 

yup im going to stick with dried too other than the parsley and basil.

if you have electronic weighing scales then check to see if they do cup measurements hun, mine do - and that will be easier than converting it all :hugs:

i think i only need to buy the aubergine and fresh herbs as have everything else.... result! will pick up some choccy for your cookie recipe too :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Fresh will be more potent for herbs!

Mitch/waula - its not all that hard to take the baby out rght away. I went out as soon as I could physically stand for more than 2 minutes. And actually walking hurt less than standing so, yeah. Its easy, just pack a set of everything for the baby and get on out to your nearest coffee shop/ mum and baby shop and buy yourself a nice coffee and cake / pate on toast / cute babygrow then go home again. Each time you do it you'll get more confident :thumbup: :)

Ergh there was other stuff...

I feel shockingly ill. I feel like I have tonsilitus or something, I just want to curl up in a ball! Luckily OH is home so he's looking after Roh, but still, waah self-pity!!! :cry: poor me!


----------



## mitchnorm

Crumbs...i never have that much cheese in my house :haha:

I have looked up this recipe online too and apparently lots of 'proof' ...cant say i am convinced it will work but we have to eat therefore trying something different could be cool. 

I read that Zizzis do a version of it which has worked too...but think i will try the 'wouldluv validated version':haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - i cant believe were both ill :cry: sucks doesnt it :( hope you feel better soon :hugs: my sister is still here but will probably tell her she is best to get home before traffic etc, as i really cant do anything today. :( All blocked up and yukky :( Boo.

EDIT TO ADD: mitch :dohh: nor do i ... totally forget about the cheese!!! :haha: blame baby brain. :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Ooh zizzis do it? Maybe I can send OH for take out!!


----------



## firsttimer1

1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper.... does that mean an actual red pepper....? it wouldnt be red peppercorns would it as they would specify???? x


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Ooh zizzis do it? Maybe I can send OH for take out!!

The call it something different...only aubergine main course on menu.....i was considering the same but they i will try recipe first:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

Its called Aubergine Involtini at zizzis... i think! :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Hello, lads! Just up and battling the dog for control of the couch (um, losing), thought I'd pop on for Wouldluv news.

Sorry you're sick, Emera and FT. I literally stopped coughing yesterday after three weeks, it's like heaven! One thing that helped me was to mix honey, powdered ginger, hot water, and a swig of orange juice... It just felt good on my throat. (It doesn't take much honey/ginger.)

DH and I watched Being Elmo last night, about the puppeteer who plays Elmo... So good but omg the part about Make A Wish kids (kids with terminal illnesses who get their wishes granted--and for a lot of them, it's to meet Elmo) had me streaming tears! :cry:

On that cheery note... Back to bed! Weird dreams last night. Stopped by a school and was appalled the kids weren't being given enough candy. :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> 1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper.... does that mean an actual red pepper....? it wouldnt be red peppercorns would it as they would specify???? x

I was thinking this is like the jars of already crushed garlic or ginger in oil....was going to have a hunt in sainsburys....dont think its peppercorns though. 

Uuurgh sitting in dressing gown thinking i need to shower and get dressed but waiting for deliveries...one said before 12 and one between 12.45-13.45.....looks like i will be in shower at lunchtime:haha:. Dont want to miss them


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> 1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper.... does that mean an actual red pepper....? it wouldnt be red peppercorns would it as they would specify???? x

Red pepper flakes, maybe? Is it a US recipe?

Edit: https://www.mccormick.com/Products/Herbs-and-Spices/Spices-A-to-Z/Red-Pepper-Crushed.aspx


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> 1 teaspoon of crushed red pepper.... does that mean an actual red pepper....? it wouldnt be red peppercorns would it as they would specify???? x
> 
> Red pepper flakes, maybe? Is it a US recipe?
> 
> Edit: https://www.mccormick.com/Products/Herbs-and-Spices/Spices-A-to-Z/Red-Pepper-Crushed.aspxClick to expand...

Could be.....alot of measurements are in cups and yeah recipe.originated.from an Italian restaurant in Georgia...so could be the flakes...mmmm


----------



## firsttimer1

ah-ha - i see! thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Its going to have to be zizzis I'm actually too ill to cook :(


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Emera! Feel better!

Off to sleep again, see you in five hours!


----------



## emera35

Girls if its flaked red pepper. You can use paprika instead same dealio x


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera :hugs: this recipe seems to make a massive amount...wish i could drop some round for you. Get better soon....try mouses weirdly lemony, honey, oj concoction:flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Morning everyone :hugs:

Skadi - yay for Keira doing so well with the BF, keep up the good work!

WT - I can't even begin to imagine trying to BF 2 :shock: you are doing an amazing job :thumbup: I think some babies can be 'grazers' at the breast so it appears they are sucking away and getting lots of milk but they really aren't working hard enough to pull the hind milk through and therefore increasing your supply. I think this might come from them being small and getting tired quickly or being slightly premature. Have you tried pumping your breast by hand whilst feeding at the same time to try and get the milk through quicker? I am sure you have but worth a try :hugs::hugs:

Mrs Crow - yay for getting the PHd finished! I hope (says that loosely!!) that you might actually put your feet up now? and enjoy a bit of Ellie time before baby arrives :hugs:

FT/Emera - sorry you both have the cold. I had it for a week or just before I finished work, it went away but now it's come back again. I assume it's because our bodies are working so hard juggling so many jobs that we are more inclined to be ill :shrug: 

Mitch - I 100% feel you on not feeling sexy and in some ways feeling rejected. I suppose I had this vision in my head that OH would find it somewhat sexy and wonderful that I am carrying his child and actually want to 'make love'. I even whinged the other night that I am as frustrated as the bloody dog who had shagged the life out of her dog bed and pulled all the stuffing out. He'll come home tonight and I'll have done the same to all the pillows and the house will be full of 'pillow stuffing' :rofl: 
I'm with you on the boredom too. I'm finding it really lonely if I'm honest :cry: I'm sitting here now...no TV....no radio....just me the laptop and the dog wondering what the hell I am going to do with myself today :shrug: 
I always end up at Costa :coffee::blush:

Well I'm 37 weeks today.....full term????? NAH :winkwink::haha: only another 21 days to go :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all! i had a beautiful lie in this morning... hubbys stupid computer turned ifself on in the middle of the night and started blasting music out. god knows why. i deserved the lie in after that!! ha ha

well done skadi and WT on the breastfeeding, sounds like you are both doing a fab job.

sounds like there might be a UK aubergeine shortgage soon. i already have supper sorted for today but if baby hasnt arrived by the weekend then i may join the aubergeine bake gang

sympathies with everyone feeling bored. im bored too. going to do more baking this morning. hubby's work colleagues have put a request in for carrot cupcakes and i need to make cakes for the nct meet up tomorrow.

hopefully we will have more baby news soon!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks glow....i think i was waiting for that sexy pregnant mama feeling and oh not being able to keeo his hands off me. To be honest...we are not usually like that before i got pregnant so think i was kidding myself :haha:

Cupcake.....i think i will bake tomorrow for hubby to take in friday for work.....maybe some muffins...have a lovely recipe for blueberry and hazelnut ones :thumbup:....it keeps me busy and hubby popular at work:haha:

Right i have written down recipe from wouldluvs posting on page 2427....

Still awaiting deliveries :shrug:


----------



## waula

all you bored ladies must have cleaner houses than me :blush:...bathroom cleaned...and now onto the dog shed...lots of all four work today for me!!! Got NCT meet up this afternoon then out for a curry later on... i appreciate days that revolve around food.

Jealous of your lie-in cupcake...:thumbup:

I'm with you Emera on trying Zizzi's version!!! 

April apricots have already got 2 babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :saywhat:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

blueberry and hazelnut sounds great. 

hopefully i will actually get to go swimming today so that will entertain me this afternoon

i feel pretty good, im not sure about 'glowing' though! luckily for me hub cant keep his hands off me so fingers crossed DTD will bring on labour (hasnt worked yet)


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> April apricots have already got 2 babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :saywhat:

Now thats just not fair :growlmad:...wait your turn ladies!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

:saywhat: they cant have their babies before us - BOO!!!!!!!!! :haha:

*emera*, oh hunni :hugs: get well soon xxx

*glow *- i dont care if you think you have 21 days to go, im going to celebrate being full term for you anyway! :happydance: YAY you! :happydance: :rofl:

well my sis has just left, esp as dont want to make her ill too :nope: Brewing a 2nd cup of RLT as the first one i had today tasted realllllly delicious?!!! :shrug:

everytime i cough something sharp feels like its trying to fall out of my do-da. Totally gross.


----------



## mitchnorm

Punpkin patch stuff arrived:happydance:...all the way from New Zealand:wacko:

But the dungarees which i thought were red on website are actually more pink....hmmmmmph....not too impressed with that. Everything else very sweet though:flower:

Edit...just looked online and it says rouge and definately looks red. Hmmmmm not overly impressed


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i was disturbed by the pumpkin stuff coming from new zealand too! sorry to hear about the pink dungarees but they sound cute to me!

i cant wait until i know what flavour baby im having. i think im secretly hoping for a girl as i keep looking at lovely baby girl stuff online but everyone (including me) thinks im having a boy. obviously i dont mind which i have!! lol

poor FT feeling poorly.


----------



## firsttimer1

:cry: :cry: :cry:

i just fell over. i dont know how; think my head cold has put me off balance. I stood up and tried to walk but then fell and tried to twist so that digs would be protected but ended up on tummy anyway with grazed knees from trying to turn.

I got the doppler out straight away and digs HB was loud and clear and he/she was moving....... should i do anything else?

Im so shocked im nearly crying :cry:

I dont want to be OTT seen as ive just heard digs and felt them move


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft :kiss:...i think as you have heard hb and had movement since then thats all good....i think if you phone doctor or mw they would check both of those. I would suggest have a lie down and relax for a little while and see if movement continues and re-check hb.

Of course if you are still.worried then give them a call:flower:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Well ladies im still here - false alarm on this end - so disappointed. What i thought were my waters has turned out to be very water discharge ( sorry tmi), although i was leaking away still. 

Midwifes were lovely and did all normal checks then did a speclum (?sp) and she said she couldnt see my water but lots of watery discharge. While we were in my bp was high again and baby heart beat was jumping all about the place so we stayed a few hours and they both resolved so got home :( but no baby

This morning im still have braxton hicks and lots of creamy, watery discharge?? is this normal for this stage in pregnancy ?? im on my second pair of underwear and have pop a pad back in 

Hope all the ladies labouring and doing well 


L xx


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks mitch, think im just really shaken :cry: 

vitfa - sorry it was a false start hunni.... i think what youve described sounds normal to a degree... tho emera and other mummies will be able to tell you better :hugs:

Perhaps you should be having eggplant for dinner too..... :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

poor FT what a shock! i agree with what mitch said. if you have any worries call the midwife. i think that as you have heard the heartbeat and felt movement the baby is probably fine. they are very well padded in there.

:hugs:

Hey Vitfa - sorry to hear it was a false alarm... maybe things will kick off soon and its just your body 'revving up' :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh no vitfa.....such a shame....good to.get it checked out though. I think discharge increasing is normal but unusual to be confused with your waters....mine is not that liquid (sorry tmi). 

How many weeks are you now? I dont think you have on a ticker x


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - sure you'll be fine, they're pretty well protected in there and like you say hb is good and youve got movement. Like mitch says give it a while and if you're still worried call the midwife :hugs:

Vitfa - boo for a false alarm!

I tried to go swimming this morning but the pools been closed for the next 6 weeks, gutted! It would have been the first time in a month I bothered to go!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Thanks ladies 
The midwife did say it was very watery discharge but i assumed that was her saying normal for this stage

Im 37 +4

Just have to cook and stay her a little longer ladies thanks

L xx


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww FT!!!! hope you are OK :hugs::hugs: as others have said as long as HB and still movement I am sure Digs is fine :hugs: As Mitch said....go for a lie a down and just monitor movement for next couple of hours :hugs: ps. thanks for celebrating my 'supposed' full term :rofl: :winkwink:

Waula - you have to get the award for the most active March Mamma whilst on Mat Leave :haha: I have got loads of house work to do...just can't be arsed :rofl: whining and feeling sorry for myself seems like too much fun at the moment :rofl: 

Vitfa - sorry was a false alarm...but yes for loads of watery discharge! in fact I think I should have shares in panty liners :blush: I also keep weeing myself so would be constantly stood in a puddle if were not for Always :haha:

Off to Costa - bored out my face :sleep: but it's just started raining really hard and blowing a gale :shock:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ft. Have a lie down. Monitor the movrmrnts, and then call delivery suite. I'm sure you are fine but 10 minutes on delivery suite can't hurt you.don't rely on the Doppler at this stage. Its movements that are important. 

And yay for the quiz. It was oh who worked out who it was. He's smart!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hubbys golf club arrived 12:45 on the dot.....fab!!! 

This of course means i can get off the sofa and get out to Sainsburys....mmmm maybe just another 10 mins.:haha:

Glow...i am bored bored bored too....Starbucks is calling.

I just messaged my hubby and said i really felt like updating my fb status to confess we have known baby gender for months (dont tell them)....just to.jazz up last couple of weeks :haha:...dont think i will...have done soooo well


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy* - thanks hun; digs is shuffling atm so im pretty happy they are ok. Think its just me who isnt lol xxx will monitor tho and if i get concerned i will be sure to call them :hugs:

*Mitch* - defo dont do it... u wud be HOUNDED :rofl:

*Glow* - your full term, your full term, your full term, YOUR FULL TERM - WHOOOHOOO :rofl: PS. i will peeze myself laughing if you go into labour tomo..... LOL

its the full moon tomo isnt it? OoooOOooooo . . . . :rofl: between full moons and labour inducing aubergines, i feel like im in a sci-fi film!!! :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies! I love reading through your post in the morning (even if I can't remember them now) :haha: You make me chuckle.
Cute doggies.:) 
We :sex: last night. Woke up 4 times with uncomfortable contractions but nothing now. :shrug: May have to try again tonight. :winkwink:


----------



## lhamil88

hi guys just a quick drop in while i have 5 min ...just to announce that my little one : George Geoffrey arrived on 2nd march at 2:09am weighing 8lb 5oz.

after 2 dats in induced labour he finally arrived rather quick with a natural delivery...and he's perfect!

big congratulations to all the mummies so far and good luck and labour dust to those still waiting xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

:hugs: *CONGRATULATIONS* :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats!!!! lovely name too! x


----------



## firsttimer1

urghhhhhhhhhhhh im bored AND feeling very sorry for myself.... what an awful combination :nope: i need to pull up my socks and get motivated!!!! after this cup of tea.... :coffee: :rofl:

BTW- have any of you had cravings - excessive or weird??? ive had NOTHING. seen as were this late now i doubt we will? was kinda looking forward to getting to tell people ''oh yes, mouldy sponges were my thing....''

I feel cheated. :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've had nowt. I've really enjoyed chocolate milk but i liked that anyway!


----------



## waula

Lhamil - huge congratulations!!! glad all went well and lovely name! :baby: :dance:

FT - sorry you had a shock and a fall - poor you :hugs: you need to be careful with your hips...:flower:

Vitfa - sorry it was a false alarm - got swamp crotch here but no gushing! or i'd be in hospital too! like Mitch said, hope its all revving up! not long to go now anyway...:hugs:

No mad cravings here either...i've LOVED tinned peaches but I can cope without them (must have had 50 tins of them since 5 months! :wacko:) and quite a McD's addiction in first trimester...oooh salty fries :drool: but apart from that bit disappointing!!!!

oh and Glowie...I'm not the most active March mummy I'm just not very good at sitting about with my feet up and find that if I keep busy (even cleaning out the bloody dogs shed!!!!) I sleep much better at night times...and having two bonkers dogs helps too - they need a lot of walking! I feel very lucky that my hips are behaving and I still can to be honest... I'm quite period achey here...very mild...hmmm...


----------



## firsttimer1

really want a mcds now.... :cry: anyone about to pass brackley - feel free to drop one off ;)

The 24hour sky sports F1 channel starts on friday... cant wait... wont be bored then!!! and on my bday as well :dance: im a lucky girl :dance:


----------



## waula

uh oh i just ate half a loaf of tiger bread. with melted mozzarella on it. and relish. yum!!!!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies, 

FT - how are you feeling after the fall? Have you got out of the initial shock and rested a bit? Hope things are fine and it looks like you got lots of advice about contacting your MW so I wont repeat what everyone else has told you already. Hope your feeling better.

Vitawife - Sorry it wasn't your turn, hopefully soon.

lhamil - Congratulations, what a great name and healthy weight :)

Glow - Congratulations on being full-term... that means that so am I today! Yay for watermelon size lol.

Cravings - I haven't had any recently but about a month ago I was super craving dairy and fruit. Not so much anymore and I don't think I've got any crazy cravings at the minute.


----------



## firsttimer1

THANKS HUNNI :hugs:

congrats on being 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

I've been craving tangerines/satsumas (like about 20 a day) for a while but I've since moved onto ice. I literally can't get enough of chewing the stuff. (I ate about 2kgs of it yesterday)


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for healthy little boy...and lovely name too :thumbup::hugs:

Jo - happy 37 weeks :hugs:

FT - watch this space............I'll be the ONLY one to go at 37 weeks :rofl: 'cos not that many of us are to be honest. So tonight I will be :sex:...licking signposts :drool:.....eating Aubergines :munch:.....and swallowing :spermy: :sick: to try and help prove this theory :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

:haha: glow

Alot of ladies are not making it to week40 either though... as your due date is just an average... so i will laugh if your one of them!!!

I know i will still be here at week42 all on my lonesome though :dohh:

Gahhhhh my head cold seems to be getting worse and worse.... might be time for a :sleep: :(


----------



## emera35

FT sympathy, I haven't felt this ill for ages, really, I think I might have the flu actually. Erghh I tried to get up about 1 hour ago, the only result was I was sick and nearly passed out :(
Actually really don't waant to have a baby untl I feel better :(


----------



## newfielady

Lhamil - Congrats on a healthy boy and what a lovely name. :)

Goodness, now I want McD's fries again. :dohh: I've been craving ice wicked too. Actually, the past 2 weeks I've gone through two 2kg bags (I try to spare it along) and ate 20 hotdogs! (I don't _like_ hotdogs) :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

EMERA :hugs: you sound alot worse than me hun as ive not been sick, plus you have roh to look after... im impressed lady :hugs: take it easy as much as possible xxx Hope ur not too ill to watch masterchef tonight :winkwink: shame its not got Mr Roux in... bet that wud hv cheered us up :rofl:

NEWFIE - mmmmm hotdogs..... with mcds fries...... yum.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ladies 

What car seat do you all have ? and do you have bases or isofixs??

After last night alarm im not happy with the fit of my car seat - we have the maxi cosi cabriofix but no base - our car is tiny a nissian micra ( 02 - i think) im just not sure its a snug fix and wondering whether i should buy a base ( we dont have isofix), 

Going to pop to mothercare this week and get them to demonstrate the fix with and without the base 

thanks

L x


----------



## firsttimer1

Vitfa, according to the Maxi Cosi car compatibility page your seat should fit your car on either of the back seats at the side - or the front seat providing airbag is off (although its safer of course to keep baby on back seat on opposite side to driver). This is the compatibility page:

https://www.maxi-cosi.co.uk/gb-en/Service/Car-fitting.aspx

I assume your just using the seat belt to hold the seat in? what makes you think it doesnt fit? eg. gap under the chair? gap at back of chair? seatbelt not long enough?

when you test a baby carseat it should be fairly rigid but not ENTIRELY rigid - so that it has a tiny amount of give to absorb any impact.

what i would suggest you do is go to a halfords or mothercare or whatever at weekend, and PRETEND your buying a baby seat. They should bring the seats to your car to see if they fit.... get them to try the maci cosi one youve bought ..... then of course say you need to think about it before buying one :winkwink: They should be able to tell you if the seat is a good fit. 

You could always ask to try the base as well to see if it makes you more comfortable with the way it fits??

all else fails feel free to take some photos and post them on here - i used to be a babyseat fitter for halfords! :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Vitfa - we've got the cabriofix too, not bothered with the isofix base either. The maxi
Cosi website will tell you if it fits your car, but I had a bit of a panic too this weekend and got it checked at John lewis. Fortunately they said it was fine, there's meant to be a bit of movement side to side, but if you try and slam it forwards it shouldn't go. Need to watch for seatbelt crunch too, def worth getting it checked for peace of mind. Bases are meant to be so easy too, I only didn't as most friends haven't bothered and hve been ok.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I've got this base. I only got it because my friend who gave me the pushchair gave it to me, I don't think i'd have bought one otherwise. It fits in with the seat belts.


----------



## Nicnak282

Lhamil - HUGE congrats hon!! Lovely name too :flower: x

FT - awww hon, hope you're feeling a bit better after your fall - take things easy and you know what to do if you're worried! You need to be well to celebrate your birthday on Friday!! :happydance: x

AFM...*YIIIIIPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*!!!!!! 

Just come back from my midwife appt and wonders or wonders my iron levels have risen and are now classed as normal!!!!!!! I am now eligible to have the birth I wanted all along at the midwife led centre with a birthing pool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO HAPPY :cloud9:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Hubby taking me out for dinner later to celebrate...mmmmmmmmmm!! Perhaps an aubergine dish is called for...:haha::haha:
xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I have no idea what you ladies are referring to with the car seats so I can't be of any help. I've never seen a car seat without a base before. Some sets here come with two bases in case you have two vehicles. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak - thats amazing news.... great day for you!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

firsttimer1 said:


> Vitfa, according to the Maxi Cosi car compatibility page your seat should fit your car on either of the back seats at the side - or the front seat providing airbag is off (although its safer of course to keep baby on back seat on opposite side to driver). This is the compatibility page:
> 
> https://www.maxi-cosi.co.uk/gb-en/Service/Car-fitting.aspx
> 
> I assume your just using the seat belt to hold the seat in? what makes you think it doesnt fit? eg. gap under the chair? gap at back of chair? seatbelt not long enough?
> 
> when you test a baby carseat it should be fairly rigid but not ENTIRELY rigid - so that it has a tiny amount of give to absorb any impact.
> 
> what i would suggest you do is go to a halfords or mothercare or whatever at weekend, and PRETEND your buying a baby seat. They should bring the seats to your car to see if they fit.... get them to try the maci cosi one youve bought ..... then of course say you need to think about it before buying one :winkwink: They should be able to tell you if the seat is a good fit.
> 
> You could always ask to try the base as well to see if it makes you more comfortable with the way it fits??
> 
> all else fails feel free to take some photos and post them on here - i used to be a babyseat fitter for halfords! :)

Thank you FT - really helpful - maybe im just keeping anxious - our seats dip in the middle and the car seat isnt completely rigid - and i thought i was suppose to be. Seat belt just fits doesnt have much give after its fitted. 

I will defo take your advice and visit the store - in your opinion based on what you did - do you think the bases are worth the money and do they make any difference compared to just using seat belts ?

thank you x


----------



## vitfawifetobe

great news nicnak - so happy for you - so glad you are getting your birthing choice x


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks ladies!!!!! :flower: xx


----------



## firsttimer1

MMMMMMMmmmmm its a toughy to be honest. I guess the easiest thing to think is - IF i thought bases were REALLY needed.... then i would have one myself...and i dont. 

I think bases make it easier as you can just click the seat in and out BUT you will become a dab hand at strapping a seat in pretty quickly. As you dont have ISOFIX points then im not sure i would spend the extra money on a base which will be held in by belts.... 

i honestly think go in at the weekend and try the base, as it MAY be worth it if it gives you peace of mind :flower: but for me.... im happy enough without a base :flower:

car seats are a nightmare arent they?! LOL xxx

and as i said earlier (and i think lozza said too) dont panic if there is a *tiny* amount of 'give' in the seat side to side... you want it to absorb impact xxx 

AUBERGINE LADIES..... wish we all lived by the restaurant which serves it.... if you dont go into labour within 48 hours of eating it... they give you a free meal!!!!! thats a win win situation!!!! JEALOUS :rofl:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

thank you FT - im going to take your advice - also going to get out in the car tonight and do a couple of fits

You ladies really are ace xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies!

Sorry to keep you waiting! 

Well I am very proud to announce the arrival of Braxton at 2.42pm weighing not quite 7lb on march 7th 2012!!! His so amazing and I'm totally in love!!

Labor took a turn for the worst. Bubs was laying posterior and after they broke the remainder of my waters (they only part broke so I'd have gushes every now and then was foul!!) the contractions started coming very very fast!! In hardly no time they were unbearable.. Radiating not only in my bump but all through my back and down legs.. I managed till about 7cm on my own but gave in and had a epi!! Totally amazing and turns out a great choice. Brax's heart rate kept dropping way too low! They really wanted him out and gave me a big longer while monitoring him. I only got to 8cm and they decided to take me for an emergency c section. 

Feeling a bit sorry for myself but both doing well!!!

ETA: I forgot to say the reason his heart rate kept dropping is because he had the cord round his neck and had managed to tie a big knot in it as well. Was told without modern medicine we both probably wouldn't have made it!!!


----------



## Nicnak282

Wouldluv - HUGE CONGRATS HONEY!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::flower::flower:

Sorry you had a tough time but so happy for you - take good care of yourself and your little man!

Fab name by the way!!!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Great news Niknak! 

Well, I'm just back from the MW too and feeling a bit deflated to be honest. Baby is now less engaged than before (didn't even know that was possible) and has gone from the 60th percentile (which he/she has been all along) to about the 120th (seriously it's suddenly massive) and she doesn't want to see me again for 2 weeks which will take me to 40+5. Also, my bottom number of my BP is up again (although not high enough to justify another trip to hospital) but she told me to keep an eye on how I'm feeling. 

I'm just feeling really deflated as I've been having some bad period-type pains and a bad back and thought I'd started losing my plug but she wasn't particularly interesting in any of these things. :( 

I think I'm just feeling sorry for myself and I really hate it when things change at the last minute. Anyway, it now feels like I'm going to be here forever and I'm so done with being pregnant! 

Yah boo! 

:(


----------



## lauraclili

Wouldluv! Congratulaitons Honey! Brilliant news! 

You did so well. 

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Vitfa -* yup practise will make perfect when it comes to baby seats :hugs:

*WUDLUV - * arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :happydance: :cloud9: Im sorry it didnt go quite to plan but you are ok and baby is ok and thats the main thing. I cant wait to see photos at some point.... enjoy these special moments with him :happydance: Im jealous.com!!!! :kiss:

*laura -* oh no im sorry hunni :( perhaps missy can give u some advice but i dont think whether we are negaged or not makes a difference anyway??? but i know it must be soooooo very annoying for you. Could baby maybe be measuring higher on chart BECAUSE they are now higher up :shrug: again im just guessing. But hey - main thing is that you and LO are well :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Too true! Also, I need to keep reminding myself that i'm not actually due until next Friday. :D 

Thanks for the moral support FT! 

x


----------



## Nicnak282

Aww Laura :hugs: sorry things didn't go as planned at your appt. I know how disappointing it is when you get news you weren't expecting :hugs:. I'm sure what FT said about the fundal height measuring larger may be to do with the fact that baby has risen. Also my NCT friend has just had her baby and she wasn't engaged 2 days before when we met for coffee...not sure it means much at all!! :shrug: My midwife said I'm 3/5 engaged and may not become more engaged until the proper contractions start before labour. 

Treat yourself to some cake/ biscuits and a cuppa and look after yourself honey xxx


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Wouldluv and Lhamil!

FT, sorry about your fall. :hugs: 

& Vitfa, sorry about the false alarm.

Re: car seats with bases, I wonder how they fit in small cars? My car is pretty big and the car seat with base still makes the front passenger seat pretty crowded.

Emera, feel better!

I woke up with my whole bump feeling heavy. Wonder if it's dropped or something?


----------



## firsttimer1

yer im sure i saw a whole thread on here where first time mums said they didnt engage UNTIL they were in labour.... thats why im now not too fussed that i dont know LOL :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooooo rashy perhaps you should post a bump shot for us to compare and see if its dropped.....? HINT HINT!!!!!!!!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Would luv - massive congratualtion - lovely lovely name - sorry things didnt go to plans but glad you and your little bundle and well xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Wouldluv - Congratulations!!:baby: That's both you and L&L ending up with c-sections! Ooh and i've just seen your edit, scary!:hugs:
Lhamil - Congrats on your little boy too!:baby:

Nicnak - :happydance: for normal iron levels!!
Laura - I'm 3/5 engaged but the midwife did say it could pop out again before labour, and certainly won't move any further down.:shrug:

Post arrived this morning with a parcel that contained a soft toy snow leopard. Thought it was a bit random but turned out DH had ordered it as wanted us to have a toy to give the baby for its first night in hospital! :cloud9: He's not normally so soppy!

Blessed didn't pop back on yesterday, hope she's OK:hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Congrats Wouldluv! As long as everything is okay now is the important thing! :hugs:

I looked at the list you had their FT and our truck isn't even there. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

awww lozza, bless your DH xxx

newfie - i know when i worked at halfords that commercial vehicles and alot of vans were not on compatibility charts as seats are not always standard... so maybe thats why? i wouldnt panic though hunni as if it fits it fits :) xxx

OMG its raining and hailing like nobodys business today.... yesterday it was gorgeous sunshine!!!!???? Im glad i got that pram suit.... its sooooooooooo unpredictable LOL


----------



## firsttimer1

cant believe wudluv as had her little boy..... she was one of the first ones to join this thread...... how time flies.... amazing :kiss: :cloud9:

*EDIT TO ADD:*

*July 13th 2011 wudluv wrote:*_
Sounds good!!!! 
This is your first yeah?? Are you nervous lol I am.. I keep thinking I hope everything I am feeling is normal! I had like a pulling feeling all day today and now its gone.. Every little twinge I'm kinda like I hope it's nothing bad!! But I am trying to stay positive I have NO reason to think anything will go wrong! _

amazing that she now has him :happydance: im all emotional :haha:


----------



## Skadi

*Wouldluv* - HUGE congrats! I'm sorry it didn't go perfectly, but I am happy both you and your LO are doing well!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Can I join you ladies I'm due on the 10th :baby:


----------



## firsttimer1

x__Hannah__x said:


> Can I join you ladies I'm due on the 10th :baby:

of course! ive added you to our first page list.... welcome to our fast paced little thread :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

wondertwins said:


> Wow, Skadi! That's an impressive amount of milk for such a little gal!! Does that mean you can exclusively breast feed if you want?

We have actually been exclusively breastfeeding since she was discharged as she has pacing issues when it comes to bottle feeding and we definitely do not want to risk her choking at home. Way too scary for Mommy! 



> I worry about my boys not getting enough and can't wait until they start packing on the chub! :baby: At the pediatrician last Monday, Baby A had not gained (or lost) any weight in the three days since we had left the hospital. Baby B had gained 1.5 oz. Not bad for our first few days away from the hospital, but the Dr wants to see 1 oz. gain per day. If we don't show improvement by next Monday, I think we will have to start supplementing with formula which will be a pain since it increases my already long feeding times.

Trust me when I tell you it will happen overnight! I still can't quite figure out when Keira started really packing on the weight and looking like a proper chubby baby! Keira stopped gaining loads of weight when we left the hospital... she has only gained 40 grams since Friday so I think it is normal. 



> Does anyone have suggestions for increasing milk supply? Currently, they each get one boob and feed for about 20 minutes every 3 hours. They also get one bottle of formula (or pumped breast milk) per day so we can administer vitamin drops.

As long as you pump after each feed it should increase. If you are worried about your supply you can always get fenugreek from a health food store. It is supposed to naturally increase your supply like crazy.


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies I'm due on the 10th :baby:
> 
> of course! ive added you to our first page list.... welcome to our fast paced *little* thread :hugs:Click to expand...

Little?? :rofl: Welcome Hannah and good luck keeping up!

Meant to say we also had the chat last night about when the inlaws are allowed to visit... he's agreed my parents should be first here, and his can come after a couple of days, either for the day and then come back later, or stay in a hotel.:happydance: Phew, was dreading them visiting me in the hospital or having to see them before I see my own parents:nope: (i know its a bit silly/petty, but wanted mine to be first as it's their first, and inlaw's 4th)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Thank you :) 
I'm feeling pretty pants too, exactly the same as Emera, I think there's something going around! Had the midwife today she said that she might have given me a s+s if I hadn't been poorly :cry: So I've got to wait another week unless she makes her entrance before then!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wouldluv - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So happy that Braxton is here safe and sound, sorry labour and then c-section wasn't what was planned but thank god everything turned out for the best :)

Nicnak - I'm happy for you that you get to have the birth that you wanted, that has to be a relief.

Laura - sorry your feeling deflated, hang in there, not much longer to go.

Hannah - Welcome to our thread.

Has anyone noticed that it seems like more baby boys have been born then girls at this point? Maybe those pregnant with boys will have their babies earlier then those with girls. (Just an observation, sorry to those preg with baby girls lol)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh willy, i lost the reply i'd written. 

Hi Hannah, Welcome! I'm new here too and it's lovely

Wouldluv, well done! Amazingness. I'm so jealous you've got your little snuggly bear. 

I agree with what FT said about fundal height, it really is so random at this gestation. All to do with engagement, position and also, the midwife's skills. Not saying your MW is rubbish, but everyone measures a bit differently. Please don't panic. Weight estimates at this stage are rubbish


----------



## firsttimer1

Hannah - wow so many of us are feeling ill ... really sucks :( sorry about the missed opportunity for a s+s too :hugs:

joanna - oh yeah LOL.... weird! 

missy - your not new anymore hun, not after discussing peezing, wiping up our own waters, excess gas, sticking things up do-da's and all other manner of grossness!!!! :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I guess i've been around since xmas actually! Weird! 

OH is taking me to pizza express tonight. Wonder if they will make me that aubergene thing. Do you reckon i will be ok? I'm cramping quite a bit, i wonder if i'll get a free voucher if i give birth there!


----------



## mitchnorm

Great news nicnak :happydance:

Not so great news laura....but i am sure it doesnt mean too much....alot of first timers engage and go into labour same day

Joanna - dont say that about us carrying girlies:haha:...surely amy and skadi more than make up the average for coming early :flower:

Welcome hannah x x

Wouldluv - sooooo chuffed for you....welcome Braxton :kiss:. sorry it didnt go according to plan but you have a gorgeous healthy baby boy :happydance:....so sweet looking up wouldluvs first post on hereFT...i was reading through early ones (and mine) the other day x x 

So glad i am halfway through cooking the magic aubergine dish :haha:...though these cup measurements from US recipe suck and i am sure i havent got quantities spot on. Aaah well its totally worth a try.


----------



## crowned

Welcome Hannah! I've seen you reading our thread, so I have high hopes for you being able to keep up :D

SO excited for Wouldluv!!!!! It's so much fun that there are new babies all the time on here now!!!!

Joanna, I love that theory, as I would like to have a girl, so I don't mind going later if that's what it means I'm having.


----------



## crowned

Mitch, cup measurements are really handy if you have the measuring tools on hand. I can't imagine how irritating it must be to have to weigh every ingredient out when you cook/bake....


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy *- your meal should be free if your waters go :haha: order something with lots of oregano and herbs etc :dance: Im jealous.... i want P.Express pizza :(

*mitch *- me and DH are going straight to tesco at 6pm ... gonna be cooking all night it looks like... looks like it takes ages LOL x


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm gonna have a hot hot hot pizza i think! YUM!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

mitchnorm said:


> Joanna - dont say that about us carrying girlies:haha:...surely amy and skadi more than make up the average for coming early :flower:

It's just an observation lol... it just seems like most of the babies born in the last two weeks have been boys.

Edit: Ok, I just checked our first page to see and there have been 7 boys and 5 girls born. I guess taking into account that Amy and Skadi had their girls early, it makes it seem like there have been lots of boys born recently.. but I guess our numbers are mostly even.


----------



## newfielady

Welcome Hannah. :hi: Feel free to talk about _anything_ here. Nothing is off limit's with us. :rofl:
Ft- that's not the brand of car seat we have I was just snooping. :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft...it take friggin forever!!!!!!!!!!!!:cry: good luck :thumbup:

Just about to start building....just checking quantities of cheeses online


----------



## citymouse

Welcome, Hannah! :wave: 

I agree, Missy, you're not new... You're well indoctrinated by now. 

FT, DH says bump looks the same... Just weird as it felt very hard and heavy this morning, but not in a BH way. Maybe I'm due for a bump pic anyway.

Really thinking about Blessed now... She hasn't been on since she said she was bleeding?


----------



## Glowstar

Wouldluv - glad to hear you and Braxton are safe and well :kiss::hugs:

Hannah - welcome, hope you feel better :hugs:

Ok ladies................drum roll please.............dun dun dun.............here is my first EVER knitted item (apart from the little hat I did last week!) I think it's turned out OK :thumbup:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/IMG_20120307_165519.jpg


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft...i amlight on one type of cheese and heavy on another two....grrr...

Basically i have calculated that it is 50g each of romano and parmesan and 480g of ricotta...mozz is 250g ish. I dont have enougb ricotta but as it mainly herbs and aubergine that seem to be critical...i am going with it :haha:. Rebel

Enjoy x


----------



## loolindley

Hi lads!!!

Be only had the quickest of scan throughs but....

Lhamil - congratulations!

WouldLuv - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm do pleased for you! Blimey, that seemed fast! Enjoy lost of baby cuddles! xxx

Hannah - Welcome! :hi:

MsCrow - congratulations on finishing your phD. xx

Also so pleased that iron levels have risen and happy birth plans can happen. Huzzah!

AFM - I only did a 9 hour day at the house today because my parents dragged me away. Tbh, I was beyond knackered anyway. Another room completely stripped, damp proof course done, fitted wardrobes ripped out. Unfortunately found gutter damage that is causing damp, but got onto a roofer straight away and he is doing it tomorrow. Electrician starting rewire on Fri and plasterer should be starting Tuesday. 

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy - i DEFO think your due to do a bump pic...... :winkwink:


glow - that is AMAZING!!!! wll done!!!

MMMM mitch - it prob wont matter right? i mean, i think its the herbs rather than the cheese....?

right im off to tesco to buy aubergine stuff.... chat later ladies! xxxxx


----------



## loolindley

Glow- I LOVE that cardigan. I'm so envious. It's beautiful! xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Glowie! That is amazing, i love the hood! Well cute! How is that your first? It's amazing. 

Mitch, this recipe sounds a bit rank. Is it meant to feed 9900?

Loo, 9 hours is too long! Go and sit on the sofa and veg out.


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> rashy - i DEFO think your due to do a bump pic...... :winkwink:
> 
> 
> glow - that is AMAZING!!!! wll done!!!
> 
> MMMM mitch - it prob wont matter right? i mean, i think its the herbs rather than the cheese....?
> 
> right im off to tesco to buy aubergine stuff.... chat later ladies! xxxxx

Your probably better off buying a Moussaka for ONE FT and piling loads of herbs on it.....:rofl:

Loo - take it easy!!!! but glad things are falling into place and moving along quickly xxxx

Missy - Yeah first thing I've ever knitted, apart from the little hat I did last week :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

9 hours is better than the 13 and a half I did yesterday!!!! 

It'll slow down once the paper is stripped and I can just concentrate on cracking the whip with the plasterer!!

In my pjs. Baked potatoes in the oven for tea. Nom.


----------



## firsttimer1

esp as ive just realised my little tesco is unliklely to stock italian breadcrumbs ... :rofl: .... so im gonna hv to buy onion powder and garlic powder just for that bit to make my own hahahaha... what a nightmare.....

... but i dont want to miss out on the aubergine fun heehee :haha:

CIAO! XXX


----------



## mitchnorm

ooops i just used normal breadcrumbs, wouldluvs version didnt specify

Anyway ready for oven!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120307-00070.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Glow - Love your little hoodie you made. I made a baby blanket that I crochet for the baby and knit some baby booties... but didn't attempt to make any other clothing... even though i've been doing knitting and crocheting for years i'm still pretty beginner.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mitch and FT, if you have aubergene babies before I do I will kick off!


----------



## kymied

Lhamil - Congratulations!

WouldLuv - Congratulations! Sorry everything didn't go as planned but in the end everything worked out and you have a wonderful little boy.

Hannah - Welcome! Seriously feel free to say anything in this thread it's a lovely bunch of ladies who don't get offended about anything and probably have dealt with all the same things.

Glow - That is really adorable. I wish I had skill in things like that. I can sew but I haven't a clue what to do with knitting needles.

After two days of a lot of walking my hip is doing better. It still hurts like a b*^$% when I get up in the morning to pee or get up though, I think because of that I'm not going back to work as the hour sitting in the car to get there will likely make it worse. I need my hips ready and flexible to push this baby out! All the walking however has exhausted my legs. I think they needed extra sleep, I slept from 11pm-7:30am (waking up only twice) and then went back to bed after my husband left and slept from 9:30-noon.
I did manage to get a lot done in the past two days, made a big batch of cinnamon buns, washed and sorted ALL of the clothes and blankets and things. We have SO very much between all the hand-me-downs and all the gifts we were given. I also FINALLY packed my hospital bag. I also created a "baby corner" in our room with the dresser of clothes, changing table/bath and the bassinet. 
My hubby has been working on the baby's room, it now has the holes and cracks plastered, just needs sanding, priming and paint. My mom is only working part time so she has volunteered to come over and help out but my hubby is so meticulous about how things are done sometimes it's not worth asking for her help. I yelled at hubby because he said "The room isn't going to be used for 6 months." I've just been saying that to keep myself from going crazy. If I had the room I would use it. 

Now I'm going to eat my leftover pad thai and play with blocks to see if I can figure out what our son's middle name is.


----------



## Widger

Well, I've read through today's posts and realise majority of it was about aubergine and herb quantities :rofl: after days of batch cooking I'm having a night off so will see how it goes for Mitch and ft.

Lhamil - congrats on baby George

Wouldluv - I was defo in shock after giving birth so don't be too hard on yourself. The main thing is your baby boy is healthy and well :hugs:

MsCrow - hope meeting with tutor went well. Im in awe of how you could finish off a phd at all, let alone 9 months pregnant. What an achievement.

Loo - there is no messing around with you and the house is there :haha: glad you have been forced to rest up

Niknak - fab news about your iron levels, right on time too

Laura - please don't be too disheartened with what midwife said today. Everything will work out just fine and measuring fundal is not exact science. My friend even had scan at 39 weeks and told baby was going to be 11lb+ and he was 9lb9... Room for error is massive.

Glowie - amazing work, you must be so proud of yourself

Emera - so sorry feeling unwell, terrible wirh being pregnant and toddler to look after

Skadi - great news about bfing amounts

Umm... I hope I've remembered everything?


Afm - i think the cramps I was having last night was to do with a ridiculous amount of wind :haha: I was amazed at how much could come out :rofl:

I'm getting really really tired now. Looking after a toddler and being heavily pregnant = washed out looking mum. I've seriously never looked or felt so ugly :cry:

Bathtime now so will catch up later. I think ft will be eating her dish at 10pm :rofl: bet you ate glad got headstart mitch


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow....love the cardigan!!!!!

Loo...yeah for thwle 'half day'...now put your feet up:flower:


----------



## kkl12

Wouldluv- Congratulations:kiss: So glad to hear that you and your baby boy are doing well. I love his name too.

LHamil- congrats :baby:

Glow- love the sweater:thumbup: so cute... nice job

Loo- 9 hours is still a very long time... take it easy. I know it must be so exciting to finally get the work done on the house though.

niknak- congrats on your iron levels being normal and for having the birth experience you want.

Mouse- my bump feels lower too... hoping that's a sign that baby is on her way

I do not like eggplant much but if Mitch and FT go into labor in the next 2 days I'll be making that recipe right away


----------



## waula

Hi lads...well an exciting afternoon on here!

Wouldluv - Yay!!! sorry it all got a bit complicated but so glad he's here safely now...:hugs:
NikNak - yay for body sorting out iron levels and you're back on track for the birth you want...was it a lot of spinach eating or meds???!
Laura - i was similarly disappointed at my last appointment with MW - I measured above the 90th centile and was still 1/5th engaged and told it was a big baby and i'd probably be late (who needs to know all that!!) and that she was going to see if i needed referring for a growth scan and haven't heard anything since...I see her next at 40+2 and am def going to ask more questions...I would really like an early sweep - even if it doesn't work i want to know whats happening in there and I have been walking a LOT to try and get LO's head further down and try and get a handle on inducing etc...I know its an inexact science the whole fundal height thing but its a really stressful thing to be told when we only have appointments every 2 weeks... so i'm with you and feeling your annoyance...:hugs:
Loo - yay for house stuff - you sounds like you are rocketing through the jobs well done and pleased your parents pulled you away...its horribly addictive i know...so please now feet up and chill out knowing you deserve a chill out! hope parents are being ok now they're back xxx
blessed - all ok???
glowie - hidden knitting talents??? love it!!! i can only knit squares. :dohh:
Mitch - that looks pretty cheesy...if it doesn't induce labour you're going to be having some crazy dreams!!!! hope its yummy...

Just back from NCT afternoon with a lot of cakes...everyone there is flippin fully engaged and got bloody weeks to go! Gah. I really don't feel like he's dropped at all.
Off out for a curry tonight. going to make it a warm-ish one!!!

xxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

I was sure wouldluv mentioned making it without the breadcrumbs, something to do with coeliac? Might have made that up. It actually sounds delicious but looks too much like hard work, I've already made a pie mix to freeze today and now making sausage and lentils for dinner!

Loo - your project management skills are amazing! Glad your parents stopped you doing too much though.

Glow - your knitting is fantastic!

Um, forgotten anything else, sorry!


----------



## newfielady

Glowie- I love that little sweater. I would never be able to attempt something like that, especially on my first try. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Glow, gorgeous cardigan! The kind of thing you keep and pass on to your own kids.

Loo, good work confining yourself to 9 hours! It must be addictive to have things finally underway!

Kymied, my arms are like your legs... They get worn out so fast! Glad your hip's a bit better.

Something must be up with Blessed... Hoping she's okay and loving on her new little man as we speak! 

AFM, pleased to report that DH has really stepped it up. He decided to come to all my dr. appointments from now on. And he's eager to talk to the doctor about our birth preferences, etc. He was so sweet last night and told me I am going to be a good mom! (Ha ha, we'll see.)


----------



## mitchnorm

Operation aubergine complete ha ha. It tasted really nice actually...very filling and enough to last days :wacko:

hopefully i wont need second helpings  i dont expect it to work but good to.try something new:happydance:

Obem tonight UK ladies x


----------



## citymouse

So who that's left is Team Yellow?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im team yellow, mouse.

lovely knitting glow

super congrats to wouldluv! hope your enjoying some lovely baby cuddles

afm, i went swimming this afternoon and it was sooo quiet. obviously im used to going at the weekend along with the rest of the world. i got quite a few lengths in which felt good.

and then walked the dog on the beach

my mum is convinced baby will be born this weekend but im thinking next week perhaps a coupld of days after due date. anyone got any feelings about when their baby will be born?


----------



## lauraclili

I'm team yellow! 

I'd like to think that baby will be born on the 10th...


----------



## Joannaxoxo

ooohh... i shouldn't have taken my shoes off... now I can't get them back on. I knew they felt like they were swelling.

Must... force... on... (good thing it's the end of the day and I'm going straight home)... ouch!


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm yellow! And think I'll be late, which is fine by me!


----------



## emera35

Urgh, :hi: I still feel like death warmed up, feeling really sorry for myself!
Sorry i haven't caught up, just checking in to say i'm ok and alive, even if i don't feel very alive. OH is talking about taking some holiday after the weekend (when my mum will be here) until his pat leave kicks in, as he's worried about how ill and tired i am and is concerned about how i'll cope with Roh from now on. Bless him. Right off to bed with me i need to collapse!

Sorry if i missed anything important!

:hugs: to you all! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera....hope you feel better soon x x 

Not sure if any of you remember Tiggerz...she used to come on here a bit...not for a while though. She had her baby boy....Jacob...think.it was today. She was induced...all wll


----------



## crowned

I'm yellow! And I think FT is too...


----------



## citymouse

Oh, I know FT is. She's the poster child. :rofl:


----------



## Skadi

*Glow* - That sweater is amazing, what a great job!


----------



## MsCrow

I LOVE your hoodie Glow, go you!

I'm still team yellow.

BIG CONGRATULATIONS Wouldluv, I hope you have some quiet recuperation time and so relieved you are both well.

Sorry to read everyone seems to be having fall, pains and swellings :(

Good meeting with my examiner, she brought cupcakes, yay. Probably another 4 hours work on the PhD tomorrow and then it gets sent off for proofing.


----------



## Glowstar

Oh Bobbins..........I've just read everyone's comments and meant to 'thank' everyone for liking my cardigan that will probably fall apart when I wash it :rofl: and now I can't be bothered going back :wacko::dohh:

Emera - hope you feel better soon. You've not had a great pregnancy have you :nope:

Can't even remember what anyone else said now.....my age and pregnancy = numptiness :blush:

Jo's got swollen feet, Cupcake's been swimming, Lozza is the ONLY one not bothered about going overdue, and Mitch has been eating Aubergines.....Nope....can't remember anything else :haha:

Off to watch the 'shit myself' girl on OBEM :thumbup: back for a synopsis later :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Team yellow here :yipee: although not sure that gives you first dibs on the date Lauracili, but good try :rofl: 

Mitch - any rumblings??????

Ft is no doubt still cooking hers :)


----------



## Kel127

I don't get a chance to write in here much but I wanted to say congrats to everyone who has had their babies already!!! 
:happydance: for all us that are due on March 28th and are full term today!! I'm not ready for this little girl to come yet so she can stay nice and cozy till about 41 weeks! My son birthday is on Saturday (can't believe he is going to be 2 already:cry:) so she needs to at least stay put until Sunday! 

Also MiissMuffet is very busy with 2 little ones and hasn't updated but her little girl Ruby was born on Feb. 29th


----------



## MsCrow

Glow, you can add me and Loo on the 'not bothered about going overdue' list.

I quite like all the people on OBEM so far this week.

Just writing a list of things still to go into my hospital bag. I thought I had it sorted but it seems I was far from it. An email from sainsbury's had a decent list so filling in the gaps.


----------



## crowned

Doctor offered me a scratch and sniff at my 38 week appointment this afternoon. I declined it - does anyone know what the rate of success is for stretch and sweeps at only 38 weeks? I didn't even know they would offer it before 40 weeks...


----------



## mitchnorm

Well nothing yet....well a few lower back cramps and around bump...not sure if baby.just active and pushing down or wind like widger:haha:

obem is quite good tonight


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies, I really wish I could watch obem tonight. "shit myself" lady sounds soooo tempting. lol. I had a big burst of energy, did all the house work and then promptly lid down and took a nap. :dohh:


----------



## Widger

Well, as you know Mitch, without the aubergines I had rumblings last night :haha:

Right - am I the only person here still not 100% sure on names yet? Arrghh. I'm a teacher too so it only adds to the frustration of choosing one.:dohh:


----------



## loolindley

I'm still yellow Rashy!

Not only am I not bothered about going overdue...I'm demanding it!!!


----------



## loolindley

Widget, we have a middle name, but are quite undecided on first names. Just going to see what he or she looks like!!!


----------



## loolindley

Tripple post...not widget!!!! WIDGER!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Widger, we've not got a shortlist even yet!

Obem still annoys me a bit now, why are they all always on their backs? Except for that one lady.


----------



## kymied

Just had my check with the midwife. She said the baby is at least 8lbs. I still have almost two weeks left! I wasn't planning on a big baby!

I'm 1-2 cm dilated so it could be soon or it could be weeks. Maybe I should make that eggplant/aubergine recipe tomorrow!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmm widger....i reckon all the aubergines have given me is wind so far....baby is all active...probably trying to desperately find room in among food and gas:haha:

ft is probably still cooking it....it is awfully long winded (excuse the pun ha ha)

Names....yeah...sort of decided ish. Middle names yes...still slightly undecided on first

I have no idea when baby will show up...have the 11th in my head though for some unknown reason


----------



## kymied

Widger - We think we have a first name but we're working on a middle name. If he doesn't look like an Eliott when he comes out we'll have issues.


----------



## emera35

Mitch, Wouldluv said baby was going mad right after she posted that recipe and said she'd had it for dinner, so careful! 
Just got up for a wee, back to sleep now. Proper catch up tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Widger

I'm so glad I'm not the only one still pondering.

Although..... think made progress on girls name tonight which is starting to freak me out as last time we were pretty certain on a boys name (I don't know what would have happened if we'd have had a girl) and yet now we have no idea on boys name this time (well, first name anyway).

Ohhhh isn't it exciting to think what is going to come out? :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

citymouse said:


> Oh, I know FT is. She's the poster child. :rofl:

yer - how could crowned only ''think'' im team :yellow: ????? :haha: :rofl: i obviously dont say it enough. :rofl:

*widger -* we are not sure on names still hunni :hugs:

*mitch - * that recipe was enough to feed the 5,000!!!!???? it was yummy tho :) nightmare to make conversion wise BUT it was actually fun and it was nice to concentrate on :)

so i realised we can dispel a lot of myths tonight...... as tonight for me is aubergine, DTD, clary sage.... and then tomo night is full moon!!!!!

so if our babies dont come after all THAT :haha:
*
On another note* - is missy here? im having sharp little rhythmic pains right in my do-da...not my tummy... any ideas? :shrug: (oh no just realised missy is out for dinner.... anyone else know???)


----------



## Widger

firsttimer1 said:


> On another note[/B] - is missy here? im having sharp little rhythmic pains right in my do-da...not my tummy... any ideas? :shrug: (oh no just realised missy is out for dinner.... anyone else know???)

Hiccups? I sometimes get baby head butting down low.... nice:dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh ok, well im not sure what hiccups feel like still so maybe? they are painful? not as in REAL painful, but sharp.


----------



## newfielady

Ha a little laugh at the widget name mix up. Then again, I was referred to as newdielady early. :rofl: 
FT- somethings gotta give you'd figure. Only problem is now, if you go into labor, you won't know which it was. :rofl:
Managed to recover from my nap (short naps leave you feeling worse than you started) and washed a load of baby clothes. :cloud9: I was thinking of repacking my hospital bag into my bigger suitcase as I kinda have it crammed full and I'm worried about breaking the zipper in my new set. :rofl: _But_ I don't want people to laugh at me and say, "Look at that lady, she packed as if she was going on holidays". :rofl:

P.S
I tore the arse of of two pairs of pj pants this week. Just thought I'd share. :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

mmm i hope its baby hiccuping - was bit worried after falling over earlier :(

also, when i fell i grazed my knees and it put rips in my fav PJ bottoms :cry: only just realised :cry:


----------



## MsCrow

FT, I've been having those exact same rhythmic sharp stabby pains way down low this evening. I think it's just the baby moving down a bit, hitting a nerve and with me, having hiccups later on. 

Just as I thought the baby had been quiet today it has been non stop this evening.


----------



## firsttimer1

Glad your baby is moving for you crow, not too much i hope tho :winkwink: i hate it when they have quiet days!!!

newfie - couldnt agree more about short naps, i ALWAYS feel worse off.... i need a good solid 2 hour one :) 

so how im going to cope with a baby ....well.....! :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

FT- I missed the post about you falling down. Hope your alright. I'm getting quick, sharp pains in (what I'm assuming is) my cervix. 
My baby is still active but it doesn't seem as active as before. I'm assuming it's where I've been lid on the couch doing nothing as she go nuts at night. Also got another load of baby stuff washed. There's a surprisingly large amount of stuff for a small baby; clothes, bibs, blankets and washcloths. :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

Yay for babies!! Wouldluv, I'm glad you're doing well, and happy for modern medicine. :hugs:

Skadi- thanks for the BF advice. I think I'm going to get some fenugreek to speed things up. 

Glowie- love that cardigan!


----------



## citymouse

Seriously, Newfie, who knew babies were such hoarders? :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

I'll be on A&E next. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Speaking of hoarding, DH saw the curtain fabric and said, "Can't we just have a solid color?" :dohh: Sure! And maybe I'll just take my 6 yards of elephant fabric and make myself a prom dress or something.


----------



## kymied

Mouse - you can make me elephant curtains!


----------



## newfielady

I'll take an elephant dress though while you're at it. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Just popping in to say 'hi' :wave:

My DD2 is suffering from bad wind/colic & has a stuffy nose ~ Poor little thing :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

wouldluvabub said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry to keep you waiting!
> 
> Well I am very proud to announce the arrival of Braxton at 2.42pm weighing not quite 7lb on march 7th 2012!!! His so amazing and I'm totally in love!!
> 
> Labor took a turn for the worst. Bubs was laying posterior and after they broke the remainder of my waters (they only part broke so I'd have gushes every now and then was foul!!) the contractions started coming very very fast!! In hardly no time they were unbearable.. Radiating not only in my bump but all through my back and down legs.. I managed till about 7cm on my own but gave in and had a epi!! Totally amazing and turns out a great choice. Brax's heart rate kept dropping way too low! They really wanted him out and gave me a big longer while monitoring him. I only got to 8cm and they decided to take me for an emergency c section.
> 
> Feeling a bit sorry for myself but both doing well!!!
> 
> ETA: I forgot to say the reason his heart rate kept dropping is because he had the cord round his neck and had managed to tie a big knot in it as well. Was told without modern medicine we both probably wouldn't have made it!!!

Congrats ~ :baby::cloud9: So glad you & bubba are safe & well now


----------



## citymouse

Sorry about your daughter, Kelly! Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## citymouse

newfielady said:


> I'll take an elephant dress though while you're at it. :rofl:

I don't sew clothes anymore because they all end up ridiculous. I can't resist using crazy fabrics. I made myself a dress out of "Dick and Jane" fabric (like the old children's books), and the bodice just happened to feature the words "Oh, Dick" in two-inch print, perfectly centered on each boob. 

I gave it to charity and I sincerely hope it found its way into the life of some appreciative hipster.


----------



## Skadi

Let me know how the fenugreek goes WT!

I had my 6 week post-partum check up by my ob\gyn yesterday. Tell me I didn't get my first period just in time for that! Anyway, i have been advised that for all future pregnancies I will be automatically classed as high risk which means a lot more Dr visits, no Family Dr involvement and I'll have to get the steroid shots at 26 weeks. I think I'll be a paranoid freak with my next pregnancy! lol

I have a public health nurse coming over for a home visit tomorrow. I feel very nervous about it, like I am going to be judged!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi laddies!!!! i have to read back and catch up, what did i miss???

i had my little guy yesterday march 6!!!!! i was very crampy all day monday and spotting a little. tuesday i had contractions but thought they were just BH since they didnt form a pattern, but was bleeding a little heavier and losing a lot of plug. DH and i walked around a store for an hour and got home around 6:00pm. we were hoping to get contractions in a pattern, never happened. ate dinner and i got in the shower about 8:00pm. while in the shower i started having bad contractions about 2-3 minutes apart. by the time i got out of the shower i couldnt walk through my contractions and was bleeding heavy. my DH helped me get dressed and we got to the hospital at 8:30pm. they helped me get on the table to check me and my water broke when i stood up. dr checked me and i was 9cm!!!!! they immediately got me in a room and i had no time to get the epidural. he was born within about 15 mins 

Mason Elijah was born at 9:09pm weighing 7 lbs and 19 3/4 inches long. he is just perfect :cloud9:

my blood pressure went very high after he was born (160's over 90's) and they had a hard time stopping the bleeding. but all is well now and we will be going home in the morning.


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats, Blessed! He's gorgeous. :hugs: A 15 minute delivery is pretty awesome!


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow Blessed.... 15 minute delivery is amazing....glad you got to.hospital in time...could have been a home birth. He looks gorgeous...a very intense stare about him...what a cutie x x x

Well uneventful night for me after aubergine recipe...they do state it can happen 24 hours plus later...but not holding out hope....think pains were wind al la widger boo hoo

Shes just not ready i guess x x


----------



## emera35

Oh Blessed, congratulations and well done you!! :hugs: He's gorgeous! :cloud9: Glad to here you are ok after the slightly scary post-delivery. Xxx

City, thanks for making me wee myself reading about your Dick and Jane dress! :rofl: I needed a cheer up! ;)

Congratulations to the new mamas from yesterday that I missed out on too! :dance:

Well you can add me to the "I don't want a baby yet" list! I'm pretty ill, I have a fever and my glands are all swollen, pretty sure I have tonsilitis or a throat infection, and my asthma is playing up too. So to be honest I'd prefer not to go through feeling like this. Getting ready to go to the doctors now.


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, hurray! No induction, no c-section, no epidural, and your DH got to be there with you! So happy for you. Enjoy returning home with your little man!


----------



## citymouse

Good luck at the doctor's, Emera! 

WT, hope you're doing all right. :hugs:

Bedtime for me... Yawn!


----------



## mitchnorm

Night Mouse x

Emera...hope you feel better soon...being sick is crap x x :flower:

My friend who had her little boy one week ago.....has just posted that he slept thro night!!!!!!! Wow thats early and i guess it could be a one off. I want that ha ha


----------



## MsCrow

Congratulations Blessedmomma though I do think you should be renamed as Blessed-andHardcore-Momma as you seem to have breezed through most of labour without batting an eyelid. Worrying to read about the blood loss though but so glad you were in the right place for care. Your son is just beautiful and you've chosen a gorgeous name.


----------



## emera35

On my way to the doctors, but lost most of my plug just before I left. Typical! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats blessed! cant believe you got to 9cm without pain relief! worrying about the blood loss/pressure but glad your ok now. your little boy is gorgeous!

sounds like your next emera...


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations Blessed! 

xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations Blessed!! We thought something must have happened as you went AWOL. He's super cute!! Hooray for a nice quick birth too, :hugs: to you and your family.

Emera - good luck if you're next!

Mitch, sorry the aubergine didn't work... yet! Still time with full moon tonight. 

I'm now pretty ok for baby to come anytime - we avoided my nephews birthday yesterday and my mum's got a few appointments out the way so is now free to come up! I want to avoid my nieces birthday on 22nd but any other day is good please baby!


----------



## loolindley

CONGRATULATIONS BLESSED!!!!!!! Wow - You did so well to get to 9cm without anyone checking you out!!!! Mason is beautiful, and you must be so proud :cloud9:

Right! Fat camp, hospital for monitoring, then to the house. Need to pull a late one tonight as made a to do list last night, and it's longer than I thought. BAH.

Have a good day lads. xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Take it easy Loo...if DIY is proven to bring on early labour i am allllll over it. Now wheres that list i gave hubby!!!??? :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Blessed, massive congrats on your little boy he is just adorable....I love his name too!! and what a quick delivery!! glad you are recovering now :hugs::hugs:

City - your posts always make me wee myself.....just thought I'd let you know that :haha:

I enjoyed OBEM last night. I thought the young girl and Ines were both really good :thumbup: The other woman was a nightmare....it was like watching an Exorcism not someone giving birth! talk about losing the plot :wacko::wacko:

During one of the ad breaks I paused Sky so I could go and make a brew....I'd been eating Midget Gems and I left the packet on a small coffee table. When I cam back I thought OH had come downstairs and nicked a load......erm NO! Lola had decided to help herself to half the packet! She sat in her bed with a gob full of Midget Gems trying which were all stuck to the roof of her mouth for half an hour :haha: serves her right...greedy little moo :haha:
Makes me worry what she will be like when baby gets here and her greed overtakes her! last time my friends little boy was here he had some Milky Way Magic stars and she tried to prise them out of his hand :shock: 

Being the knitting fiend that I am I knitted a baby hat last night and finished it!! will post a pic later. Think this baby might rue the day I ever learned to knit!! :blush:

Right off to get ready as meeting my Mum for a coffee :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> hi laddies!!!! i have to read back and catch up, what did i miss???
> 
> i had my little guy yesterday march 6!!!!! i was very crampy all day monday and spotting a little. tuesday i had contractions but thought they were just BH since they didnt form a pattern, but was bleeding a little heavier and losing a lot of plug. DH and i walked around a store for an hour and got home around 6:00pm. we were hoping to get contractions in a pattern, never happened. ate dinner and i got in the shower about 8:00pm. while in the shower i started having bad contractions about 2-3 minutes apart. by the time i got out of the shower i couldnt walk through my contractions and was bleeding heavy. my DH helped me get dressed and we got to the hospital at 8:30pm. they helped me get on the table to check me and my water broke when i stood up. dr checked me and i was 9cm!!!!! they immediately got me in a room and i had no time to get the epidural. he was born within about 15 mins
> 
> Mason Elijah was born at 9:09pm weighing 7 lbs and 19 3/4 inches long. he is just perfect :cloud9:
> 
> my blood pressure went very high after he was born (160's over 90's) and they had a hard time stopping the bleeding. but all is well now and we will be going home in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 350224
> View attachment 350225

Many Congrats ~ Adorable :baby:

Here come the babies :happydance::baby::cloud9:


----------



## emera35

Well apparently I have flu, which seeing as I had my jab seems rather unfair. Doctor just said if paracetamol stops bringing my temperature down then might need anti-virals. He asked how many weeks I was and I just cried :wacko: He gave me a hug! I actually love my doctor ;) He said not to panic as labour will probably suppress the ill symptoms. Still bleurgh, crap timing!


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaw crap timing emera....but guess he is right about labour suppressing symptoms....it probably takes over everything.

:hugs: wrap up warm, honey and lemon drink and relax x


----------



## lauraclili

Oh, Emera, I'm so sorry! Sometimes I wish Doctors were more willing to give hugs - I think they're good medicine. 

Was thinking about you last night and hoping you were on the mend. 

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry i havent had time to read back. wouldluv had her baby looks like??? i may be wrong. if so, yay!!!! :happydance:

its 4:30am here. im so ready to go home. thanks for all the well wishes ladies! since he came so fast DH got to be here for his birth, all my worrying for nothing lol. he even cut the cord and has never done that. mason is doing just fab and BF is going well so far. i am falling asleep while i feed him though, seriously cant keep my eyes open! then when he is done eating im fine and awake again. have no idea what thats all about :shrug: and feel so thirsty all the time now.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

is anyone having a midwife centre birth? i knoe emera wants a homebirth which is similar.

I was planning on going to the maternity hospital and then woud have access to all the drugs and doctors. i thought i would get peace of mind knowing all the facilities were available.

I have been speaking to my mum about the midwife unit. it is about 15-20 mins from the hospital but closer to my house. it only has 2 rooms and has a birth pool (main hospital doesnt) and is very new and posh. it has all the 'toys' ie bean bags, sofa, birth balls etc. it is much more private and you get your own midwife the whole time.

my mum reckons the facilities will help a lot as it is like a hotel and wont be 'scary' like a busy maternity ward.BUT NO DRUGS OR DOCTORS!

bearing in mind my baby is back to back, do you think im mad to go for the birthing unit and possibly need transferring to main hospital? chances are if baby doesnt turn that i will need epidural/forceps because the labour might not progress.

any thoughts??


----------



## emera35

Aww Blessed soo glad your lovely DH could be there with you! :hugs: sounds like you did amazingly! Also, yes BF makes you sleepy, and baby too, it releases some sort of hormone that makes you both snoozy! You need to drink lots of water too! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks emera- just saw you have the flu, so sorry! :hugs: the sleepy thing is so weird. thought there was something wrong with me!


----------



## emera35

Cupcake are you certain baby is still back to back? If so then they still might turn before you go into labour or even during labour. Maybe plan to go to the birthing centre, and when you arrive they can check baby's position and if you are worried, then its only 15-20 mins to transfer to the hospital. :shrug: by the way, spend loads of time on your hands and knees now, baby will likely swing round xxx


----------



## emera35

Oh and they have gas and air at birth centres! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

yep they have gas and air! im planning on scrubbing the conservatory floor tomorrow so maybe that will help.

the baby has always been back to back and was last week. midwife didnt seem to think he/she would turn now. i do know that lots of babies turn in early labour so fingers crossed.

im meeting up with the NCT girls in about half an hour and one recently gave birth at the centre so im hoping to pick her brain a bit.

i think i need to be positive and perhaps aim for the waterbirth but accept that i might well need to be transferred.

aaah. too many decisions!


----------



## emera35

Its hard isn't it? I'm keen for my homebirth but in my mind I have to keep in sight that I may have to end up in hospital. I don't want to get disappointed!


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNNNINNNGGGG* 

*BLESSED -* HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU - HE IS GORGEOUS!!!!!! :happydance: and 15mins of labour? cor - when he wanted out, he wanted OUT!!!! :rofl: Enjoy all these first special momements and thank you so much for updating us :hugs:

*EMERA - * The flu? :nope: huge hugs to you hunni xxx

Well nothing much to report here - day 3 of cold/cough/ouchyness which sucks, hoping it will be gone tomorrow for my bday :( good news? my acid reflux has stopped (touch wood)!

aubergine meal? well unless a very sudden amount of excess discharge counts then no changes yet. I will be eating that stuff for brekky, lunch AND dinner weve got so much of it :rofl:

Hope everyone is well today - just having an RLT :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations Blessed!!! That baby count is going up and up isn't it lol!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Blessed! Congrats tines a billion. He is beautiful! 

Emera that sucks that you have flu. I dreamed about you last night. You sent me loads of presents. So thanks! 

Ft boo in the aubergene not working. And Clary sage isn't meant to induce labour at all. Its designed to increase contractions s once you're in established labour. 

Back to back babies can defo flip round. And they can deliver back to back anyway. I've delivered a couple who came our face up! If you spend the early part of labour on all 4s the contractions will help then it. They night also have pethadine or meptid at the mlu. Mine do. 

Afm. No progress over night again! Loafs of pains before bed and then nothing!


----------



## waula

huge congrats Blessed!!!! :baby: and 15 mins pushing = legend in my book. so glad your DH was able to be there too - so special for you both. bet you can't wait to get home and see your other little ones!!! :hugs:

emera - sorry you're all ill - you do not need flu plus labour so lots of get well wishes from here!!! and i'm excited about your plug loss!!! :dance:

cupcake - i would pick your friends brain about the birth centre - it sounds fab and as long as you don't get your hopes set on birthing there and accept you may need to be transferred i don't think there's any issues at all. the hospital i'm going to has midwife led care rooms which are all kitted out with en suites, bean bags, balls, poles (!) and ipod docks - no beds in sight and I think it sounds fab!!! might need a change of scene by then anyway!!! 

Missy??? all ok??? hope you've popped out your little one whilst we've been chatting about aubergine...! :hugs:

FT - heart burn stopped hey - do you think that means Digs has made his/her final descent and is giving your stomach a bit of breathing space??? hope so!!!

I've had a very lazy morning so far - if anyone enjoys baths...I have a new position for you...run it quite deep and not too hot then lie on your front with your elbows down and you can just rest bump on the bottom but its effectively weight free lounging that i presume is also good for baby's position??! was in there about an hour...lush.

right off into town for a small amount of retail therapy :dance:

EDIT: there you are Missy! wondered how you were getting on...when are you getting your next scratch/sniff???


----------



## kymied

Good morning ladies! Congrats Blessed. Your birth experience sounds a lot like what my mom had. I'm worried I'll get the same thing but I guess if you can get that far without anything then it's not so bad.

I couldn't sleep passed like 5am so I got up at 6 to catch up here now I'm going to make my hubby blueberry pancakes before he goes to work.


----------



## firsttimer1

*missy *- you seem to get lots of practise pains you poor thing :hugs: every morning i expect you to have given birth LOL... tell your LO to get a move on, :rofl:

*emera *- is there any chance your doc mentioned taking anything for decongesting? My nose and ears are sooooo blocked but confused about what we can take (other than a bowl of steam... pah!!!!)
*
waula *- yay for you having a lush bath AND your off out. You make me feel bad. :rofl:

Unsure if my sudden lack of acid is due to digs :shrug: i was getting alllllllllll day last week and awful at night ... but now nothing? is it possible for digs to have moved lowert but for my bump NOT to have dropped anymore? as it defo hasnt. who knows.

this baby lark is confusing. 

NEXT just sent me a pin number to get £5 off my next order for my birthday..... darn it..... that means shopping. gah.

*edit to add: *morning *kymied*.... mmm.... blueberry pancakes... they sound lush!!!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hey ladies!! Hope your all doing well!!

Blessed- congratulations on your little man! He's adorable! 

I'd post a pic of baby but no idea how to from my phone!!

Brax and I are doing really well!! His an amazing baby :) I'm feeling ok after my section. Bit sore but I'm getting more and more mobile by the hour! BF is going well and I agree blessed it's very relaxing!! Brax however is so sleepy and just wouldn't wake for a feed tonight poor baby must be exhausted!! So I had to hand express and feed him with a syringe! Going to try get some sleep now as I've had hardly any!


----------



## emera35

FT sadly just paracetamol and steam, oh he also recommended saline drops too, you get them for decongesting infants, I have a load that I used for Roh, so might give em a go. I bought some halls menthol sweets too as they aren't medicated. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Well i decided it was time i made my own muffins....have done them before but not for a while. Just walked to.local shop....knackered....to stock up on a few extra bits. So i am invredients for about 4-5different varieties....definately blueberry and hazelnut ones then either chunky triple choc or white and cranberry i think....hmmmmm

Of course hubby will take majority to work with him tomorrow....again i am feeding his work mates:haha:

Ft - nothing happened with aubergine action for me either...can take up to 48 hours though.....we have shedloads left too....having some more for lunch cos it is actually quite yummy

Hiya everyone else........not sure whether to nap first or bake...my late afternoon naps seem to have been brought forward to around 12-12:30 these days:shrug:

Wouldluv.- hiya...glad things are going well and you are feeling better x xx all you ladies experiences with bf so far is making me doubt myself...maybe i should just give it a go and see what happens
Oh my avent manual breast pump arrived this morning....got it on amazon for £16 in the end .....bargain....well if i actually use it of course.


----------



## firsttimer1

wudluv - sooooooooooooo good to hear from you - so much love to you both :hugs:

emera - thanks hun, will get some halls and saline drops then xxx

mitch - im just heating some up now... :)

right... last nights masterchef..... your mine. :dance:


----------



## waula

:hi: mitch - your muffins sound ACE!! :drool: have fun with them...not sure i'm going to be needing a nap today - was up til 1am catching up with masterchef :dohh: and then at 4am DH had an awful nightmare and was shaking and swearing in his sleep so we were both up for an hour trying to calm down...and then slept in til 10am!!!! :happydance:

wouldluv - Brax sounds awesome and i'm a big fan of his name...loving the positive BF stories of snoozyness...glad you're recovering well :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

i just stuffed in so much aubergine stuff that i think im going to be :sick:

sure you all wanted to know that LOL!

emera have u watched MC yet?? im just watching now... just a warning.... dont watch unless you have some cake, biscuits or other sugary goodness in the house!!!! :)


----------



## emera35

FT I watched it last night :thumbup: Luckily, despite being ill, I'd gotten grumpy with OH for planning to throw away some mushy bananas so I'd made a choc chip banana cake just before :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Aubergine OD over here too :haha:


----------



## emera35

I finally feel hungry so OH is going to Zizzis to get me their aubergine thingy and a calzone pizza, yum!


----------



## kymied

Come on ladies. I wanted aubergine births! If you ladies go in to labor soon I'm making it for dinner. But maybe tomorrow night as no one else will be here tonight for dinner. And maybe I'll half the recipe.

I find it funny that you ladies were complaining about cup measurements. I was given a cookbook that was published in the UK and I had to buy a kitchen scale to make the recipes. Then I decided that I liked weighing the items better, particularly flour which varies so much by what's in the cup by how packed it is.


----------



## wondertwins

Emera, so sorry you're feeling ill. :hugs:

I'm doing okay. Headed to my doctor today for my 2 week post op visit. After that we are going to spend some time with the lactation consultant. We are hoping to master a few BF efficiencies in the hopes of shortening the feeding process to under 1 hour. Also, I want to work on getting better latches from Baby A. I will not be defeated. :thumbup: ;)

It's so exciting to see the baby count going up!!


----------



## waula

oh my gosh. very close to a bad walk with the dogs. when i need to go i NEED TO GO. and it is not useful when i'm a mile away from home. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Kymied -* yer i like to measure everything out so that its accurate.... im quite funny though, if its says 125grams then it has to be spot on... NOT 124g or 126g etc :rofl: It drives my DH nuts :haha: i own cup measurement tools but not a fan. 

*mitch -* finished that aubergine?? :haha: I feel :sick: LOL.. still got hald a massive vat of it left!!
*
WT -* Oh thats brilliant that your seeing a lact. consultant today hunni... and youve got the perfect attitude... you WILL NOT be defeated!!! :dance:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - by the way someone updated yesterday on here (while u were aubergine shopping) that miss moffat had a baby girl, Ruby, on 29th feb, just if you wanted to update the front page!

WT - glad things are going ok, hope the lactation consultant speeds things up for you, must be so tough with 2, I'm still scared of having one!! I think you're amazing! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, totally missed that so thanks for letting me know! its so exciting seeing all the march :baby: appear on the first page :dance:

im soooooooooooo uncomfortable. :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Tiggerz also had her baby boy yesterday x


----------



## waula

sooo many :baby: love seeing them appear on the front page...

uncomfy FT??? as in an exciting way???! or a "too much cheese/aubergine way" :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies! I'm tempted to try the eggplant recipe but there's not one to be found here in town. :dohh: I'll wait and see what happens to the other ladies who gave it a try first. :winkwink:
Mitch- I'm not bf, not even trying it. It's not for me. I find there is _way_ to much pressure put on new moms to bf. If you're not comfortable doing it then don't, that's what I'm saying. :thumbup:
Congrats Blessed! He's a handsome little man. :hugs:
After my "big clean'' yesterday, I don't feel so well today. bp is up again and some swelling. :dohh: I have a doctor's appointment at 2:30 so I'm trying to be a good girl and just lie on the couch. I just feel "blah" though.


----------



## emera35

Well my aubergine thing was lovely, but i think it was the wrong thing :haha: It was only like a little starter with rolled aubergine. Tasty though!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies, 

Blessed - Congratultions on your new little man!!! Such a little cutie :)

Emera - You lost your plug?!! Sorry that your sick still, feeling any better today? 

Congratulations to the other two ladies who had their babies :happydance: This site is exciting everyday now because we get to see whose had their baby. The next few weeks should only get more exciting as we all get closer to our due dates (i've still got 3 weeks).

AFM - DH and I DTD last night for the first time in weeks (or a month maybe). Hoping if I keep trying DTD it might bring on some labour.. though I find it very uncomfy and a bit painful now... too much pressure down there as it is. Good luck to everyone tonight with the full-moon, wonder if it will work for any of us. I may look for an aubergine recipe to make over the weekend and even if it doesnt work, yum.


----------



## firsttimer1

*waula -* i think im uncomfy in an ill way :shrug: my back & shoulder muscles are ACHING, my chest is sore, my throat is on fire, my ears and nose are blocked.... im a barrel of laughs today. LOL. so not in an exciting baby way at all :nope:

*emera -* whats your address? i will send you a box of aubergine meal :haha: ive got plenty :rofl:

*newfie -* take it easy till your appt hun :hugs:

I cant decide if i want the full moon thingy to work :haha: as then i will be in labour on my birthday :rofl: at least im pretty sure i wont be sharing my bday with digs... im pleased about that :haha:

DH just called and said he couldnt find anything for me for my bday at Bicester Village so to buy myself some stuff on Joules :happydance: He's already bought me a dress (my ''i will fit into this one day'' dress) so i feel very lucky :kiss:

Ladies - has anyone NOT had a decrease in feeling baby movements? I feel digs just as much... if maybe a little bit more yesterday and today :shrug:


----------



## lozza1uk

No decrease at all! It's been rolling around like anything the last couple of days especially!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza- soooooooooooo good to hear as again i was worried about my fall yesterday and it somehow making digs move more lol xx cant seem to get it out of my head - even tho i KNOW digs is fine. I think its cos i so nearly hit the coffee table :nope: going to let it go now tho... :haha:


----------



## Widger

Blessed - congratulations on baby Mason :yipee:

Emera - sorry feel so poorly. Terrible timing, hopefully youll be in better shape soon

In a way I'm glad the aubergine dish hasn't worked out so well so I'm not tempted to make it :haha:

Ft - I appear to have missed your post about falling yesterday. Please be reassured to know that I am feeling baby move much more than i ever have, through whole pregnancy. What it means is you won't feel full turns etc but our poor little ones have no room to move so every poke and prod is really noticeable. During labour i was amazed how much baby moved too :hugs:

Well full moon today... It didn't work for me last time either. What I've come to realise, from first pregnancy, is no amount of pineapples, sex etc will get this baby out. They will come when want to and there isn't anything I can do about it... But please baby, realise that mummy would quite like a 30 something week pregnancy this time :)


----------



## Glowstar

Emera/FT - sorry you are both feeling crap :hugs: 

I'm off for an afternoon nap :sleep::thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

yeah im going to have a bath and see if it helps muscles relax, enjoy your nap glow! xxx


----------



## Widger

Saying that my friend is coming for dinner tonight and last time I started contractions later that night..... so if it works again would be hilarious and I'll hire her out for the rest of you :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - keep us updated then :rofl: i want first dibs at having your friend around if it works for you again!!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Does anyone know which page the Eggplant recipe was on? lol I'd like to try it and cant seem to find the page that the recipe was posted on.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Urgh, i feel horrific. Really crampy and pukey and gross. Wee wee wee poo. 

oh, i just went to John Lewis with my mama. She dropped her basket and Spike jumped! It's the first time ever that it's reacted to something like that. I was getting worried about it but it was so sweet.


----------



## citymouse

Feel better, Missy, Emera, and FT!

Waula, doesn't that happen to you every walk? Take shorter walks, woman! :rofl: or FT will give you a nickname... Walka? Hmm, not as catchy as anything about rashes, trash, pissiness, or farting...

Still just thrilled that Blessed's DH made it to the birth.

WT, good luck with the LC. My twin-parent neighbor says I should have sent you to her for advice. If you have any specific questions, I'll pass them along! The good news is, 16 months later, she held a newborn and thought, hmm... So you will get past the hard part!

AFM, slept pretty well but weird, weird dreams. Something about fruit and psychics and spies. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon all, happy aubergine eating!

i have had a wonderful afternoon with my NCT girls and lots of babies, one of whom is only 4 days old! had some baby cuddles with a 5 week old. it was so nice to get out of the house and meet with people

heard lots of stories about each of the births. everyone is so different, varying from 3 hours to 3 days. from every type of pain relief to absolutely none!

picked the brain of my friend who had the birth centre birth and she was really positive. im still not sure. will mull it over!

hope everyone has a productive / relaxing afternoon


----------



## mitchnorm

Joannaxoxo said:


> Does anyone know which page the Eggplant recipe was on? lol I'd like to try it and cant seem to find the page that the recipe was posted on.

Its on 2427.....i havent got a mad memory...just wrote it down from there yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ok so UK ladies dont get routine internal swabs....correct? I havent had to have any during the pregnancy. I am a little worried...my nct friend just had her sweep during which the mw said she may have group b strep....she has taken a swab for testing but wont administer antibiotics until she gets resuls. Now the girl is nervous and doesnt want to go into labour until she knows for sure.

I have looked it up and its quite common for mum to.have GBS but unlikely to pass to.baby but COULD during labour. If they detect you have it they give you antibiotics during labour.....however they sometimes dont pick it up and it can pass to aby during labour and make them ill. I must say i am a little worried....need some reassurance. My feeling is that if it was something to be worried about, they would routine screen all pregnant women.

Anyone any experience with GBS??


----------



## firsttimer1

missy.... me thinks your in early labour??? or is this wishful thinking......??

mitch - i asked about GBS a while ago as im a little concerned too, so interested in replies x

Joanna - enjoy your eggplant. 
I may have it AGAIN tonight in combination with a full moon. perhaps i should eat it out in the garden to get the full effect. Followed by DTD for pudding of course :rofl:

rashy - let me know if you think of a good nickname for waula.... as im too achey to think.

bath was nice.... but muscles still the same. figging hate colds.


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I've never been tested and it's never even been mentioned by any midwife or in any book I've read. One of the girls though from my antenatal group I think did get it during labour, she was in hospital for 10 days after birth, both her and the baby but they're both fine and home now. I've not spoken to her so don't know any details, she just mentioned it in an email, but must be incredibly rare for midwives to never even talk about it?!


----------



## lozza1uk

Found this, sounds very rare!
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/groupbstrep/


----------



## mitchnorm

Apparently the screening for it isnt very reliable/accurate and it is easily sorted with IV antibiotics during labour...but surely thats if they have already picked it up:shrug:

Doesnt seem that common.....just wondered really....how they know.if no checks. My mw never mentioned either


----------



## Joannaxoxo

mitchnorm said:


> Its on 2427.....i havent got a mad memory...just wrote it down from there yesterday :thumbup:


Thank you so much! 



firsttimer1 said:


> Joanna - enjoy your eggplant.
> I may have it AGAIN tonight in combination with a full moon. perhaps i should eat it out in the garden to get the full effect. Followed by DTD for pudding of course :rofl:

Exactly my thoughts... egg plant, full moon and DTD tonight... should be interesting lol. 

Mitch - I had the swab done for Group B Strep.. all was clear for me. I think it's customary over here to have the swab done... mine was done at 35 weeks.


----------



## mitchnorm

Going to do the same thing......aubergine meal (have loads of it), full moon and dtd......huby cannot escape me tonight:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Widger

I think it is something they can check for if your waters have broken in some hospitals. The reason they don't routinely check is that swabs are unreliable. You may not have it at 37 weeks but develop it from going into labour etc. Maybe it is something you could mention when in hospital? My sis in law got it after waters broke and they didnt check.at her hospital. It is scary but I don't think particularly common? Missy will prob know more about it etc.

Sorry some of you are feeling poorly still.

I am sooooo uncomfortable today!!!


----------



## citymouse

I had a gbs swab at 34 weeks and then went on antibiotics for my illness... Was planning to ask for a retest if it had come back positive. I don't think testing positive is rare, but the risk of passing it on is minimal--seems to be one of those things they like to pre-emptively treat in the US (not sure about Canada/Australia). Maybe because of the high epidural rate its easy to put antibiotics in the IV?


----------



## emera35

My friend had GBS and it was fairly easily sorted, baby and she both had anti-biotics afterwards. It was a slightly longer hospital stay but there was no long term ill effects. 

I'm still feeling pretty dreadful, but hoping it will start to ease off before long! Also have some chronic back and period pain, its just not stopping. Wondering if its linked to losing some plug. :shrug: haven't had anymore go yet, but possibly lost it all in one go. It was quite big. :wacko: going to get in the bath with Roh in a while I think see if it eases off, I can't get comfy at all :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - ive got the funniest image of you cornering your hubby and well.... :rofl: .... at least you can ''worm'' him with those cookies if he refuses you!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

MMMMmmmmm so unsure if i can face ANOTHER portion of aubergine tonight :dohh: why couldn't fish&chips or pizza be supposedly ''labour inducing'' ?! :haha:


----------



## crowned

When I had threatened preterm labour at 35 weeks, they did a GBS swab and then gave me antibiotics because they said preemies are at higher risk of infection due to GBS, and they wanted to be safe, since the results of the swab woud take some time to come back. I eventually got the results and it was negative. They were going to give me a swab at 36 weeks anyway, but just did it early because I had gone into the hospital with threatened preterm labour.


----------



## kymied

They test us for it here, I was negative. I guess if you're positive they give you antibiotics when you get admitted into the hospital in labor and that's enough to protect the baby.


----------



## waula

No idea about GBS...know a girl at work was positive at her last pregnancy and needed ABx and was told during her pregnancy she was positive but I've not had any swabs put up my doo daa. :haha:
I would LOVE for fish and chips to be labour inducing...crispy salty chips. OMG. Need them. :drool: instead we're on lasagne and foccacia. poor second.
*Missy *- I think you're on it my dear....secretly labouring away under a pretence of needing a wee/poo.
*FT* - I've had a few days of quieter movements but he's back on it today and setting off a gazillion braxton hicks which are now not pain free like they always have been. lovely.
AFM I'm bloody knackered. I had a lot of sleep last night and really haven't done a great deal today (long bath, small (panicked) dog walk, small shopping trip with DH) and all I want to do is go to bed. Had been very smug that I'd had boundless energy this late in pregnancy. Seems it has all been used up. Now is the time for making a nest on the sofa and watching some films. I've got Juno out for later. Love that film. :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Widger

I'm with you on tiredness Waula. Seriously exhausted this week so I've been having nap during Daniels lunchtime snooze.


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - you tire me out when i just READ about what you do :rofl: and i love Juno too :hugs:

im not even getting B. Hicks!! or at least i dont think i am!!! but i must be?? :wacko: 
Oh gosh. this baby isnt even pretending that they want to come out anytime soon :rofl: at least pretend baby!! give me a hick!!!

:rofl:


----------



## citymouse

FT, I don't understand what you mean about Mitch "worming" her DH with cookies, but I'm highly amused (and maybe a little disturbed) by the image nonetheless. :rofl:

Emera, it's so unfair that you got sick so late! I thought I was unlucky being sick from 33-37 weeks. Is it one of those things that everybody is catching? That was how it was here a month ago. Hope it leaves you quickly! Your magical body will strong-arm it out of the way for birthing. :hugs:

I thought it was the oregano and basil that made the aubergine recipe so effective? (I should say eggplant, what a bad American I am.) FT, can't you just mix up a basil and oregano dip for your fish & chips?

It's doctor appointment day... that means McDs for lunch! :dance:


----------



## citymouse

Amazon suggests I tweet, FB, and email this to my friends:

"I just bought: 'Booby Tubes 2 Count' by Earth Mama Angel Baby"

So I thought I'd just post it here instead.


----------



## kymied

I've been exhausted the past few days, I've attributed it to the fact that I'm forced to walk and not just sit around. I've also had 3-4 bowel movements per day. Is that normal? Is my body getting ready and making sure I don't poo myself while pushing?

Fish and chips sounds fantastic.


----------



## firsttimer1

*rashy -* ah sorry rashy, it was a reference to her earlier facebook status where mitch said about her cookies: 'they are all going to worm with stu tomorrow'' when she meant 'work' :winkwink: so i had a horrible image of her giving him worms for refusing her sex!!!! :rofl: sorry. Thats gross. 

regarding the oregano and basil... i er.... :blush: ... used the whole bag of both in the meal. :haha: I got over zealous!!!! 

cant believe your about to have a McDs. Im beyond jealous. I bet your going to super size or whatever you lot can do over there do too. Humph. :sulk:


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah we regularly worm our husbands over here:haha:

I made shedloads of muffins....he will take them to WORK tomorrow 

Golf weekend!!!!! World golf championship in miami....love it!!!! Had a little bet too...fingers crossed. Shame coverage is only 6pm-11pm 

Right more aubergine dinner...ft cant believe you used soooo much herbs ha ha ha. Windy much?


----------



## MissyBlaze

I am so hungry but also feel sick! Someone get me a MacDonald's!

I still feel weird...


----------



## waula

Missy when's your next scratch and sniff??? any more plug lossage? and i too would like a massive McD's. Large fries. Big Mac. Sweet and sour sauce. Dirty. :drool:
FT no branston pickles??? I find it really odd that some people get BH for months and others never seem to notice them, explain that please Missy - yeah yeah you're in labour...whatever!!!! :haha: 
Mitch - have you given your DH his golf club yet??? If not, I would use it as a bargaining tool...club for sex. hmm. that sounds odd. :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I think its that ft is just super tough. Some people feel things differently. 

Next scratch and sniff would be Tuesday. And if that doesn't work I've asked to have another later that week as I really don't want to be induced!


----------



## emera35

Omg I want McDs sooo badly! :drool:
Losing more plug! :shock:

(Those 2 things are unrelated I think?)


----------



## emera35

Ooh Missy, that's when my next S+S is too, we are sync-ed up!


----------



## waula

:rofl: emera... how big is a plug??! are we talking excessive swamp crotch or half a jelly pudding?? grim but somehow looking forward to it.

thanks Missy/oracle...so it's just more demonstration of FT's iron constitution...:thumbup: now you can get back to dilating again...:hugs:


----------



## kymied

I _think_ I get braxton hicks but they don't hurt, everything just goes tight for a minute, I was ignoring it for a while thinking it was just the baby changing position. I have started getting a little bit of low cramping though.

The point to buying low fat ice cream sandwiches is probably defeated when you eat the whole box.... hmm.


----------



## waula

ice cream in a sandwich? weird. x


----------



## mitchnorm

So i have to club my hubby into having sex ha ha....not sure i.want to know what goes on in your house:winkwink:

Hubby has gone to tennis and knows the score when.he gets back....i shall jumping him :haha:. Havent given.him club yet...want to try to hang on til the birth

Aubergine part 3 done!!!! Along with dtd and full moon how can i NOT go.into.labour tonight ;-)

Missy and emera are twinning up on timings.....anyone up for a little wager on who will be first? :-D


----------



## kymied

Do you not have ice cream sandwiches?!? They make little sandwiches with ice cream in the middle and like a cookie for the bread. https://www.skinnycow.com/products/detail.aspx?id=16


----------



## lauraclili

we do! but i think they're called something different... ice cream wafer biscuits?


----------



## MissyBlaze

I reckon emera will beat me. I've still got me plug I think. And these pains are still a bit lame. I have blown up the pool and put the shower curtains down.


----------



## waula

i think i like the idea of ice cream between cookies Kym...that would be yummy and better than ice cream between bread...:sick: my lasagne is smelling incredible. salivating quite a lot.

hope you're successful tonight mitch!?! does he realise what he's in for? :haha: poor guys...


----------



## emera35

mitchnorm said:


> Missy and emera are twinning up on timings.....anyone up for a little wager on who will be first? :-D

:haha: Who knows! :shrug:

Waula - (ok this will be a bit gross!) Last time i lost my plug whole it was about the size of a biro, maybe a bit thicker and really like one solid bit of jelly, it didn't break easily. This time its like i'm getting small mushed up bits of jelly coming when i wipe. I had quite alot earlier and now its just like 5 pence size lumps when i wipe. No blood streaks or anything, but then i didn't have any last time either, it just looks like regular mucus colour. Its definitely not like swamp crotch! :haha:


----------



## waula

I think it'll be Emera in early hours of Sat morning and Missy Sat afternoon...

Must be pretty exciting getting the house prepared for home birthing...that's PROPER nesting. Emera have you got a pool or are you aiming for a land birth? xxx


----------



## waula

THE SIZE OF A *BIRO*? Jeez...thats not going to be confused with swamp crotch is it!!! :rofl:

Mitch - word of advice...don't pass that info onto your DH - its probably not going to help your chances tonight :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm loving the feeling of the house being ready... I just hope I can actually go through with it


----------



## emera35

Waula - No pool, we don't have the space anywhere sadly. I might have been able to set one up in the livingroom, but would have to do it as i went into labour. What with my last labour being so fast, i wasn't sure i'd get the pool filled in time, plus my boiler is rubbish so we'd have to fanny about boiling water etc. I figured i can labour in the bath a bit and then just be in the bedroom or livingroom, whatever i want. I have lots of plastic sheeting! :haha:


----------



## waula

How are you feeling about the birth Missy?? Or is it the home part?

I've been really looking forward to the birth but the closer it comes the more apprehensive I am about it - which I know is probably completely normal but I hoped I'd be more ok and feel a bit more prepared. Just really hoping all the breathing etc really works and its not been an elaborate lie!!! Seems such a little thing to be able to do to control pain. Re-reading "gentle birth" for some calming thoughts...


----------



## waula

I should think you'd need a fair amount of plastic sheeting... what's the plan with Roh?? Your mum's coming up isn't she? Will he be around?? How have you prepared him...it must be so much more "complicated" with a little one around...


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm kind of looking forward to it but also nervous. I'm actually more scared about third stage and bleeding and stitches. Which is silly. I'm excited to meet spike and find out if we're pink or blue


----------



## emera35

Waula - You'll be amazed at the difference staying calm and going with it makes during labour! :thumbup:

It is a bit of a logistical nightmare with Roh. The plan is, if its the daytime, then OH will just keep him occupied if i can't cope with him with me until my Mum arrives then she'll take him out for a treat somewhere. If it's night time (which is apparently more likely when you have a toddler as your body just knows when its a good time) then i'll call my mum and she'll head over (it will take about 1.5-2 hours for her to get here). I also have a friend close by who is on call 24/7 at the moment who can be here in about 10 minutes if i have to be transferred in a hurry, so she can look after Roh until my Mum arrives. If everything goes completely tits up and we can't get hold of anyone, then it will just be a case of OH looking after Roh, whilst i do the do. :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Even a detailed explanation of emeras plug cannot put me off the chunky chocolate muffins that i baked today. I just ate one and OMG.....i could eat all of them!!!!!!! 

Save me!!!

Waula - i will not be mentioning the plug to hubby....dtd suicide!!!!:haha:


----------



## emera35

Missy, i found the 3rd stage was pretty much an afterthought, wasn't even anything :shrug: The stitches weren't exactly fun, but hey, you get to lie there looking at your amazing baby whilst you have them done, so actually, who cares? As far as bleeding, it wasn't a problem for me, so i can't comment. :shrug: I guess i'd be pretty scared if i bleed heavily afterwards, its not all that likely in an uncomplicated pregnancy though, is it?


----------



## emera35

mitchnorm said:


> Even a detailed explanation of emeras plug cannot put me off the chunky chocolate muffins that i baked today.

:rofl: Oops, sorry people!! I really did forget to pick my dignity back up when i left the hospital after having Roh, didn't I? :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> mitchnorm said:
> 
> 
> Even a detailed explanation of emeras plug cannot put me off the chunky chocolate muffins that i baked today.
> 
> :rofl: Oops, sorry people!! I really did forget to pick my dignity back up when i left the hospital after having Roh, didn't I? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: x


----------



## waula

missy - i'm sure all of us are feeling the same hun - but I know you've seen a lot more of this than any of us so maybe your knowledge is the thing - its an incredible tool but probably sometimes you wish you didn't know quite so much... I think you will be fab and that its really normal to feel like this :hugs:

emera - quite a logistical mission this whole childbirth with a toddler malarkey!!! you sound very sorted...and calm. i need some of your calm.

mitch - i need a muffin. warmed up with a dollop of cream. thanks.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh i was thinking of heating it up and having some vanilla ice cream with it.....maybe the next one :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Waula - I do think having done labour before gives me somewhat of an advantage. If only in the sense that i know i can do it. I'm sure once it starts properly this time i'm going to be like "oh crap, i REMEMBER now!!!" :haha: but at the end of the day i do have alot of faith in the fact that we are, at a very fundamental level, designed to do labour, so i just trust my body to do its thing, and warn me if anything is wrong. :thumbup:

Was craving skinny fries really badly. OH just went to the shop and came back with oven chips and pringles. Mmmmm salty potato goodness!!! :munch:


----------



## citymouse

:wave: doctor visit went great. So cute to have DH asking questions. The doc was very nice and made DH feel better (in the past he has found her a little abrupt).

Got my McDs... :blush: turned down DH's offer to eat lunch together because he didn't want McDonalds. :rofl: And no, I didn't supersize... I don't know if they still do that, after that documentary "Supersize Me."

Terrified, terrified to ask... What is a biro?


----------



## MissyBlaze

Biro is a pen. Ballpoint. Ha ha

Is anyone getting irritated with people asking about the baby? Some people are lovely and just asking how I am. There is one person who is calling me 3 times a day. And now texting asking what's wrong. Ummm I just don't want to talk to people about it! I'm tired and hurty. Leave me alone for a couple of days. Another one who just texts me every day. Like I'm going to keep it a secret.


----------



## citymouse

:shock: how can a mucus plug be the size of a pen? I thought they were bigger and... pluggier.

Missy, I hate being checked in on. I say be as grouchy as you like; maybe they'll get the message.


----------



## emera35

Missy, yes, its driving me nuts! My brother is texting me randomly just saying "Now?!" but that's ok, because he's just trying to wind me up! :haha: My mum is calling every night, but generally just checking i'm ok and seeing if i need anything. My FIL however is calling twice a day, every day, and saying "oh have you not had her yet then?" and when i say no, just saying, "right well, do tell me when you do, won't you?" Paranoid much?!
My MIL on the flip side called today and spent 1 hour getting OH to help her sort out some crap with her solar panels being broken (she's an idiot who falls for every door to door salesman in the world, so had them years ago for alot of money from some company who then immediately ceased trading, and they keep breaking :dohh:). Anyway, at the end of the call i heard OH saying "oh, yeah by the way, no baby yet we'll let you know...yes due last sunday" Honestly that woman is so odd, its her only son's child and she doesn't even think to ask? OH said she seemed a bit disappointed that we were at due date already as she wanted him to go and visit overnight to fix her computer. :dohh: So much for her offer to come visit and help out for 2 weeks then. I'm amazed she knows what year it is most the time! :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Hi lads. Just a quick drop in. I'm absolutely 100% exhausted. 

Had a scan through, and see no more babies, but lots of aubergine eating! You girls are nuts !

Monitoring this morning was crap. They weren't happy so had to be there for double the length of time whilst simultaneously stressing out about everything. They let me go in the end as long as I am being extra vigilant. 

House is just rediculously hard work and a money pit. Roof needs £1450 spending on it. Bah. I know it'll all be worth it in the end, but difficult to see any light at the end of the tunnel at the moment. 

Sorry for the whine. I'm just tired. Bed I think when the washer stops. Alarm set for 4 to do the whole doggy retraining thing. Yawn.


----------



## Nicnak282

Missy - I hear ya on the being constantly checked in on!! So bloody frustrating!! I feel like saying...'oh sorry did I forget to mention? We had her last Monday!!!!' :haha::haha: Do they seriously think we won't say something???? :shrug: 

I have one friend who texts almost daily with the same text..."any news"? ARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! :wacko::wacko:

AFM - just ate nearly a whole fresh pineapple...blimey talk about heartburn...:dohh::dohh:

xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Loo. Look after yourself! 

I'm just annoyed with it. I'm ignoring people now. This is the same person who kept calling when I was in hospital. And then rang my min when I didn't answer! Hello!! I'm in hospital! Send me a bloody text like everyone else in the world. 

I'm fed up. Really thought that tonight might be the night but the pains are pretty much gone now. Bum. 

Trashy... your dress made me die laughing by the way. I'd have loved that . I heart you. X


----------



## emera35

Missy! :hugs: I feel your pain, or rather lack of! I reckon we'll both go together when we go! You wanted twins remember? :winkwink:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yes you are right. Its so frustrating! I'm hoping it will be quick once it starts though. 

Waula, I think my experience does make me a bit scared as I've seen lots of stuff. However I have to keep remembering the last birth I did which was just wonderful. I loved the woman. She loved me. I was so proud of her and it was gorgeous. I want to be like her.


----------



## citymouse

Missy & Emera, your babies will be here soon, and they'll be perfect! :hugs: In the meantime, aren't you lucky to get more time to hang out with us?

Loo, sorry everything is piling up, it's so hard not to have things finished at this point. But it will be done before you know it. And then all the chaos will be a distant memory, and all you'll have will be wonderful baby chaos. But do try a little tiny bit to take it easy and make other people do the heavy lifting, okay?

Nicnak, "any news?" ugh! ...I'd just send them a link to a news website. I'm so prickly about it and DH just thinks I'm mean and crazy. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

mitchnorm said:


> Waula - i will not be mentioning the plug to hubby....dtd suicide!!!!:haha:

Not that there's any deed-doing around here... but DH has been reading the birth prep materials and last night he was saying something about the bloody show, and we decided that in more positive birth language that it should be called something like "colorful vagina boogers." 

You know, in case that makes it sexier for your DH.


----------



## loolindley

No one asks me!!! I must have a slightly unhinged look about me at the moment which suggests "don't say anything to me unless you KNOW I want to hear it"!! This is probably wise. I'm capable of two things at the moment...bursting into tears or slamming a blunt tool into someone's skull. 

Ah hormones. How I will miss you so!!! :rofl:


----------



## Nicnak282

Good tip City!!!! Will be doing that tomorrow when no doubt the text arrives...AGAIN!!!!! :wacko:

My OH also says there's no harm in it as people are just excited...hmmmmmmm...he doesn't have to keep texting back the same bloody reply every time...grrrrrrrr! So with you on being prickly :thumbup:


----------



## Nicnak282

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just had a text saying..."when I don't see you on fb I think you're in labour...any news???"

*AAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

I'm not gonna reply tonight...see what happens...she'll prob combust!!! :haha::thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

Just texting my friend who had her baby last week the exact same thing....drives us both.nuts. She said next time just reply....'aaah yes i knew there was something i forgot to.tell.you

City...i think i will avoid all talk of plugs, shows and technicolor vaginal fluids:haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Or text back that website mouse and someone else posted the link to recently. I've not had it too much but apparently my mum has and it's driving her nuts!!


----------



## kymied

It certainly is annoying to deal with all the questions. Now that I'm home everyone seems to think it's going to happen like tomorrow. What happened to everyone thinking I was going to be late?

It is spring weather out so I decided I needed to go out and clean some of the fall leaves from the flower beds as all the bulbs are trying to come up. I cleaned out two beds then started raking the yard. I thought "Well if I over do it I'll go into labor." I think I over did it and I'm not in labor. My back hurts and I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## firsttimer1

*rashy *- they STOPPED super sizing???? :hissy: But i never got to have one... and all because of a stupid man eating it three times a day? :sad1: You've broken my heart today. :cry:

*Mitch* - cant believe you've had aubergine for dinner :haha: i opted for beans on toast heehee.... will hv aubergine for lunch tomo tho :wacko:

*Plugs*
well i didnt realise its the size of a biro!! think i will stop bending down and staring into the toilet then :rofl:

*Texts/calls*
no one has started asking me if ive had baby yet... im guessing that will come after my due date.... must be sooooooooooo annoying :gun:

so anyone been under the full moon tonight? apparently its HUGE tonight :thumbup: made NO difference at all to me :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Ahhhh lovely plug talk!!! When I lost mine it was much bigger than a Biro :shrug: was more the size of a cookie....was opaque but not green and had red bloody stringy bits in it :shock: to be honest if you lose it in a big chunk like that there will be absolutely no mistaking what it is :winkwink:

Emera seen as I've had two....does that give me a double advantage :haha:

I doubt it does to be honest as both were polar opposites so to be honest I feel just as tense and anxious as if it were the first time because I really have no clue what to expect :shrug: OK I know what labour feels like and yes I know I can do it.....but I might not be able to cope as well with pain etc etc so I'm really treating this one as the 'unknown' because that's what it is until it starts. 

Loo - put your feet up PLEASE! I'll be 100% honest and think that you've got until Monday or your Consultants appointment on Wednesday. Maybe I shouldn't have said that because you ARE with in distance of ramming a chisel in my skull :shock: :rofl: 

To everyone else who is overdue or getting constant texts/phone calls it's probably more annoying than actually being over due itself! :hugs:


----------



## emera35

:haha: Glow, yes you have the double advantage! :lol: I think its helping me only in terms of feelng calmer before the labour! To be honest, once it starts, who knows how I'll feel?! I'm hoping nice and relaxed and at home. But given how crazy my only other experience of labour was, I'm not making any bets on how it will be! :haha: I think knowing I survived it once helps me a bit still though :thumbup:

Also about plugs, I figured they probably all look different, or at least variable. Like Glow said, you'll know what it is when it arrives if it comes in a big go! Mine's pretty different this time and so far in pretty small bits. 

Feeling poo again, the paracetamol just doesn't last quite long enough :(


----------



## newfielady

Mixed results from my appointment today. I didn't get to see my doctor as he had the flu and didn't want to expose me to it. :dohh: Considerate of him though. The nurses checked my bp (which is still high) and did a non-stress test test. Baby's heartbeat was good and movements were right on. They gave me a small printout to keep for myself. :) So I'm still on bedrest for now. :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

but thats overall good news then newfie? :hugs:


----------



## kymied

I heard plugs can all look different, that some people lose them like a month before birth, some right before and some don't ever notice it. Yesterday the midwife checked my cervix and said there would be bloody show afterwards. It wasn't mucusy it was just blood. I haven't seen a plug just the "normal" swamp crotch. I don't know if that means it's still there or not.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Just talked to OH about dtd. He said that now he knows I'm dilated he defo doesn't want to do it (his exact words were "I don't want to stroke my child's head with my penis"). 

Boo


----------



## firsttimer1

im pretty sure Glow said recently that she didnt lose her plug last time until IN labour - or didnt notice it x
 
thats why im trying not to put too much importance into the fact i havent lost ANY. im more worried that im not noticing hicks!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - :rofl: @ OH!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

He's a funny man. The pains are back. A bit... pleeease spike. Come and play


----------



## Widger

Oh girls, I can sympathise with the comments. Nothing worse than going overdue and having people text you ALL the time. 

Ok, so I've been out to look at the moon and had my labour inducing friend round for dinner (well, she set me off last time)... we shall see :rofl:

Missy - hope tonight is the night


----------



## citymouse

Come on, Spike! Come out! Meet your mother! 

I had this long reply about losing technicolor vagina gifties early and it degenerated into a rant about my friend who drank and smoked all through her pregnancies. So I deleted it. You're welcome. :haha:

Um, yeah, Glowie, you'd better run. Loo is likely to wrap you in the discarded wallpaper and toss you in a river. 

Loo, Hypnobabies has an mp3 you can buy called "Stay in, baby"... maybe you should give it a try. ;) Though I think it's mostly used by threatened pre-term mommies.

I'm going to wait another week or so and then download "Come out, baby."


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Newfie, sorry your BP is high! Have they talked about having you on an epidural for the birth? They can lower your blood pressure.


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> im pretty sure Glow said recently that she didnt lose her plug last time until IN labour - or didnt notice it x
> 
> thats why im trying not to put too much importance into the fact i havent lost ANY. im more worried that im not noticing hicks!!!

With DD1 I had no advance warning of labour and no plug, my waters did break though but up until that point I had no extra BH's, no contractions...nada...nothing zilch! I never did see a plug so maybe it just got washed away :shrug: so labour can just start completely out of the blue with no warning at all. Just because you are not showing any signs now really doesn't mean it won't start in the next 10 minutes in reality! 
With DD2 I 'thought' I was having a lot of BH's as that's what they felt like to me with no pattern and no pain. Then I had the show and first contraction a few minutes later, waters broke within an hour and baby was born within 2 hours. 

Even though I've had 2 babies....I still have absolutely no idea how this one will start or when so in a week or so as my due date gets closer I'll be going doo-lally just like you lot :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Who was it that said her baby was practice breathing--Emera? 

I've had little pulses lately--totally different from hiccups--and I thought they might be practice breathing. But my doctor looked at me like I was crazy when I mentioned it, and said it was blood flowing in the placenta or something?

How would you describe what you noticed?


----------



## Skadi

Blessed - Congrats!! How adorable!

Missy, Emera and FT - Hope you start feeling better!

WT - Good luck with the LC! I hope you have a breakthrough with it! Feedings have become enjoyable now that they don't take an hour!

As far as mucous plugs go, I lost mine around 20-21 weeks? It was a long thick mucousy string about the size of a finger with a spot of blood. I'd have to look back for my thread on it. At the time my OB/Gyn wasn't concerned but now I wonder if that had anything to do with my spontaneous rupture.

We have officially graduated from having to see the lactation consultant. Keira is a real performer and did another 95 mls in under 15 minutes at breast. Needless to say we don't have to go back!


----------



## newfielady

Yeah ft, it could have been better but it was classifided as a "good" appointment. :dohh: C'Mouse- they haven't talked to me about anything. :shrug: I never knew epidurals could lower your blood pressure, although when I think about it I guess it makes sense. I'm far to afraid of needles though to consider it. It was raise my bp just thinking about it. :wacko: I'm starting to wonder about the position of the baby again too now, as the heartbeat was nowhere near where it was last week.

This whole labor thing is so confusing. When do I lose my plug? What does my plug look like? When should my water break? What do contractions feel like? :wacko:

Oh, and Missy- :rofl::rofl:


----------



## kymied

They did an ultrasound and we could see the practice breathing. His mouth and diaphragm moved like he was breathing. I couldn't feel it though.


----------



## kymied

Newfie - Each doctor or midwife, even the student midwife checked for a heart beat in a different area and found it. I think at this point he's big enough and his heart is loud enough to be heard through a lot of the placenta.

I was told contractions would feel like a tightening of a belt around my belly, starting in the back and coming around the front. That the first ones may not be painful.


----------



## newfielady

I just got my secret stork, haven't even opened it yet, just wanted to let you know. :winkwink: Dakota has licked the envelope over too. :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Open it! Take a picture! North American BnB advantage time! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

EVENING LADDIES!!!!
its been a busy day, finally got to come home early in the afternoon. kids are so in love with their new brother. must be a pack mentality :haha: 

i cant wait to see some more babies in here :happydance:

i should clarify- it was actually about an hour of labor (regular contractions started at 8pm when i got in the shower) got to hospital around 8:30pm and he was born at 9:09pm. it was actually only one push to get him out, i think someone thought i meant 15 mins, but it was more like 2 mins. once i realized he was crowning and i wasnt gonna have time for epidural i just pushed as hard as i could until his whole body was out. it probably sounds easy, but it was actually the worst pain i have ever experienced lol. 

here is some pics from today... i love my family and im so thankful for them tonight :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## newfielady

Here is my SS. I love it. :kiss: So nice to personalize the card too, I shall keep it forever. :hugs:
I figured while I had the camera out I would take today's (and hopefully my last :haha:) bump pic.

EDIT to ass oops, add! (That's what I get for typing without looking lol)
Beautiful pics Blessed. I'm sure he got passed around for cuddles. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 14









002.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## citymouse

What sweet pictures! Love the one of him with his daddy... and those little eyes, checking you out! :hugs: Can't believe you had him and you're not pregnant anymore! That's the weirdest thing for me... after you have a baby, you're suddenly not pregnant. :haha: 

*Missy*, I see you online, is baby keeping you awake?


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Newfie! Those little rompers! How adorable. :)

(It's only appropriate that Newdielady would ass something to her post. :D)


----------



## newfielady

C'Mouse- it wouldn't be the first time Newdieladys ass had gotten her in trouble. :rofl: But yes, the little suit is so sweet, and the little purse bear is so cute.


----------



## wondertwins

Blessed, glad you are. Home and doing well.

Newfie, open it!!!

City, your friend with twins sounds like some of my friends with twins too. It's nice to know it will get better. It helps keep me focused, and I know this time will fly by. 

AFM... Meeting the LC was good for us. She showed me a couple tricks to improve latching, and she told me not to worry about getting 20 minutes of sucking. Instead, she said to watch the diapers. So long as they're producing plenty of dirty diapers, they are eating enough. Sometimes they'll eat 30 minutes and sometimes they'll eat 10. She also told me that our pediatrician is very pro-breast feeding, so he won't bully me into formula so long as the babies are making progress. (Some peds around here are so consumed with weight gain that they push twin moms to FF from the start). Honestly, I wouldn't mind being a FF mom. I just think BF is less hassle for now which makes it really appealing.


----------



## blessedmomma

so adorable newfie!!!! love the ss pressie :happydance:

mouse- it feels really good to not be preggo anymore. instant back ache, pressure, pain, gone!!!! yay!!! and i got home today to my oldest dd saying, "mom, you just had him and you look so skinny!" i love that kid :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hallo. It was partly baby, partly bladder and partly OH keeping me up. I'm paranoid about annoying him so I've come into the sofa.

Still having the occasional pain but nothing exciting. Urgh, I'm sleepy.


----------



## MissyBlaze

Blessed that is one beautiful and wise looking baby. I am so excited to have no back ache!


----------



## blessedmomma

wt- mason is latching really well, and it still hurts so bad. i think its gonna take a while to get used to. wonder how long til it gets better???


----------



## kymied

Blessed - He is so beautiful. And a very proud papa! I'm sure it will get less painful soon. Has your milk come in?

Newfie that's an adorable gift! (BTW I always picture you as a Newfoundland dog giant black furry beast)


----------



## newfielady

Kymied- :rofl: thanks. I trim to keep my coat short though. LOL. I love Newfoundland dogs though, the only thing that keeps me from them is the drool, _a lot_! Labrador Retriever's drool less and are almost as big, I love big dogs.


----------



## Skadi

Keira latches really well, but sometimes she starts slipping off a bit when she gets too excited and then it hurts so I have to pull her off to get her to re-latch. I think I skipped the whole painful nipple thing in general though from weeks of pumping first.


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Missy... we'll try to bore you to sleep, how's that? Perhaps I could go on for a while about the organization issues I see arising in my kitchen? 

I mean, not that I wouldn't do that at some point anyway!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Please do city. That sounds amazing. I have nowhere near enoyh cupboard space in my kitchen, nowhere to keep anything.


----------



## citymouse

[operation "Bore Missy to Sleep"]

Well, here are our big issues... DH just got a giant aluminum pasta pot, which won't fit into any of our pot and pan drawers. Also, our small Swiss pan seems irreparably damaged, so now I have to decide if it's worth the trouble to ship it back to Switzerland or just trash it and use the cheapie we bought at the store down the street. I have to decide fast because we don't have room for both. :rofl:

Also, we have two shelves of cups and glasses, and two larger shelves with small ceramic plates, big ceramic plates, ceramic saucers, ceramic bowls, plastic bowls, and plastic plates. I can see moving the big plates up to a higher shelf because we don't use them very often, but I feel like something else has to move because we have a lot of bottles. Then I start to think, are we going to use a ton of bottles? What if I make all that room and don't need it? Also, are we going to keep the juicer? And where do I keep the vegetable chopper? And the pasta maker?

And who will take the coffee maker back to the store now that it's decided to only work like half of the time? And how long do onions stay good? I'm sick of looking at that bag of onions!

Oh, the dilemmas! 

[/operation "Bore Missy to Sleep"]

... did it work?


----------



## Nicnak282

citymouse said:


> [operation "Bore Missy to Sleep"]
> 
> Well, here are our big issues... DH just got a giant aluminum pasta pot, which won't fit into any of our pot and pan drawers. Also, our small Swiss pan seems irreparably damaged, so now I have to decide if it's worth the trouble to ship it back to Switzerland or just trash it and use the cheapie we bought at the store down the street. I have to decide fast because we don't have room for both. :rofl:
> 
> Also, we have two shelves of cups and glasses, and two larger shelves with small ceramic plates, big ceramic plates, ceramic saucers, ceramic bowls, plastic bowls, and plastic plates. I can see moving the big plates up to a higher shelf because we don't use them very often, but I feel like something else has to move because we have a lot of bottles. Then I start to think, are we going to use a ton of bottles? What if I make all that room and don't need it? Also, are we going to keep the juicer? And where do I keep the vegetable chopper? And the pasta maker?
> 
> And who will take the coffee maker back to the store now that it's decided to only work like half of the time? And how long do onions stay good? I'm sick of looking at that bag of onions!
> 
> Oh, the dilemmas!
> 
> [/operation "Bore Missy to Sleep"]
> 
> ... did it work?

 Dunno about missy...but it kinda worked for me...TA!!!!!! x. :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Wow - Boring Mouse, that's just made me start yawning my head off!

I was hoping to log in and see that there had been a rush of full moon werewolf babies, but I guess not!! :shrug: :rofl:

Anyway, I'm finally sleepy again, so night!


----------



## citymouse

My God, I'm like some sort of Jedi boredom master!


----------



## waula

er....:hi: my waters have just gone...whilst having a wee...there was a pop. lost my plug. jelly like cookie :wacko: leaking a lot of fluid. the surf boards are very very useful. and we did DTD last night... oh my goodness this is pretty exciting!!!!

been having period type aches since last night but no proper contractions yet. DH very excited!!!! :dance:


----------



## lauraclili

Waula!!!, wow! Good luck and let us know how you get on. 
Xxx


----------



## waula

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: popping in to hospital to get checked out but hoping to be back home very soon for our last chilled out day as normal people!!! :happydance: feel very calm which is nice. DH is flapping somewhat. xx


----------



## MissyBlaze

OMG! So exciting! In soooooo jealous. But so excited. Let us know, eek! I'm gonna be here till 2013 I know it. Xxxxx

City. You are amazing. I'd have loved it if nobody ever replied on this thread again because you made it so boring.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

omg waula!!! so exciting! good luck, i think this is your "this is it"!

im off to catch up on what you guys were chatting about last night. i was so tired i went to bed at about 8.30pm


----------



## loolindley

Waula! How frigging exciting!!!! :happydance:

Keep us informed!! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh waula thats so exciting...keep us updated x 

On the dtd subject and missys post abouther hubbys comment (stroking babys head ha ha)....i think my hubby had that last night. Started to dtd....bit scratchy and uncomfortable for me and lets just say we never finished as he was overthinking:cry::cry:. It could have been me this morning!!!!!!

Blesed...mason is such a cutie... You family must be soooo pleased..hubby looks well proud

wt - sounds like you are getting on amazingly well with bf those los. Saw new pics on fb....so sweet x x
Newfie ....good and sort of good news from doctors...babys fine so thats all that matters x rest up x. Love the ss btw....very cute x

Mouse - i am page marking your kitchen monologue for further insomnia events....my sleep is getting better.

Go waula.....
Hubby and i are trying again without the thinking this weekend ha ha x x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mitch. I so wish oh wasn't so stubborn! Gah! I an actually starting to get a bit depressed. Yesterday felt soooo different. The pains were really strong and got qiite regular. I don't know what to do.:(


----------



## MsCrow

Ooooohhhoooo good luck Waula and kudos to for your being so chilled, it's going to be a beautiful day today!

And on the plus side, you lost your waters down the loo, I assume, rather than in bed. Result (paranoid much?).

Wondertwins I think you're doing an amazing job and so pleased you have a supportive GP for breastfeeding the boys.

Skadi, every little step you make is so pleasing to read. When will you and Keira complete daily monitoring?

Heh, can I have your child who complements you in such an awesome way Blessed? Love the photos of your boy, he looks so lovely and intense. I'd be lost for hours in those eyes.

Loo, please, please look after yourself. All this physical work will take its toll on you and potentially the baby. You have contracted work people to do it, give the orders and depart for a lie down, please?

No major news here. Final version of the PhD has gone to my mother for proof reading. It means I can fully graduate in the summer and hopefully have the lovely dilemma of whether I wear the baby into the ceremony or leave s/he outside with mum (she's angling for that version) but also having both parents there. My mum and older brother are coming up with the family cradle today, hurrah!


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> Mitch. I so wish oh wasn't so stubborn! Gah! I an actually starting to get a bit depressed. Yesterday felt soooo different. The pains were really strong and got qiite regular. I don't know what to do.:(

:hugs: missy.....LO will come when ready x x arent you sick.of people saying that and i am not even overdue yet :-( Hubby says we can 'try again' tonight....luckily i know nothing about how dilated i am cos that would put a definate end to the dtd :-(

X x x


----------



## mitchnorm

Fantastic news mscrow....thats another march mama that can well deservedly put their feet up and relax x x


----------



## MsCrow

mitchnorm said:


> Fantastic news mscrow....thats another march mama that can well deservedly put their feet up and relax x x

Heh. Not quite, I have a train passenger survey to carry out next week and a newsletter to write but hey, at least it's not academic work!

Apologies Missy, I missed you off, sympathies to you, I'd be tempted to turn my phone off.

Mitch, you still eating leftover aubergines? We order some every couple of weeks, might consider an aubergine-fest after this Thursday (due date).


----------



## emera35

Waula, yay, yay good luck lady! :dance:

Missy, rest easy with the fact that I'll be here until 2013 with you! We have the comfiest laziest babies ever! :dohh:

Soooo, I'm now 5 days overdue...


----------



## Widger

Oh wow Waula. Exciting news. Can't wait for update.

Mitch & Missy - if it makes you feel any better then we dtd quite a lot last time round and it didn't make a blind bit of difference. All it did was get my hopes up for nothing :cry: so please don't feel too disheartened with your Oh. This time we havent tried yet... it is so uncomfortable, not sure I could manage it let alone hubby :haha:

MsCrow - you are amazing woman, now as mitch says..... Relaxing time is here

Loo - as much as i was nesting like a mad woman last week, I only did it for three days and I was exhausted.... so try and take it easy xx

Newfie - glad doc says all is well 

Wt - I'm in awe how you are managing to bf two, what a great mummy you are. hope getting more rest now xx

Blessed - lovely pics of Mason

Mouse - what a talent to bore the pants off of everyone :rofl:

Afm - woken up a little windy again :blush: but with dull cramps every now and then. I'm sure just due to wind again but have made hubby look out for phone... I'll be the one gaving baby in April, you just watch :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

No more aubergine for me...i have had 3 big helpings and thats enough for any woman ha ha.


----------



## firsttimer1

*GOOD MORNING*

It my birthday today and DH got my a croissant and strawberries to have for brekky, and these flowers - he is such a darling :kiss:

Today is weird though... normally for one of our birthdays we go away for a long weekend - rome, nice, monaco - this year i told DH not to take the day off as we may want the holiday allowance when LO is here... so its weird how much having a baby changes things before they are even here!!

so ive got NO plans for today- but its OK as ive got Digs heehee :happydance:

Also, today was my deadline for having digs early.... my parents go on hols tomorrow... so now im firmly crossing my legs for a bit :rofl: Poor digs must be confused :haha:

DTD last night and really enjoyed it LOL... those of you struggling, have u tried (sorry if TMI) doggy? i also seem to be ok on my back? :blush: 

NO signs at all of anything kicking off though - not even a hick.

*
Waula - * I am sooooooooooooooo excited for you :) Please get LO out today so i can say they have my birthday heehee :hugs: keep us updated.... u must be soooo excited.

*Blessed *- Your little man is just darling :dance: and i love that Missy described him as ''wise looking''.... he actually really is haha

*Mitch* - im going to have aubergine for lunch.... but only cos i need to use it up.... defo do NOT want any more now :haha: sorry DTD didnt work out... im sure it will next time :hugs: maybe get him drunk. :winkwink:

UK ladies - do you not :sleep: ????? Missy, loo, others.... up at all hours?!You lot kill me LOL xx 

*Missy* i hope you got some sleep in the end hun & i really feel for you having all these pains - and then nothing. must be beyond annoying :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning all,

Firstly, *FT* HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!:happydance::cake::cake::cake:

*Waula* - Woo, exciting! Let us know if you're sent back home, but does sound like it could be today for you!:happydance:

*Blessed* - lovely pictures, he really is a sweetie.

MsCrow - Hurrah for finishing your PhD,:happydance: now please try and relax. :coffee:
Loo - get some put your feet up time in too!:coffee:

Missy/Emera - after days of will you/won't you, good luck again today!!:dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Birthday FT! 

Loo, take it easy! 

mrsC, well done sending off the PhD. Big news! I'd opt of baby-wearing! So cute! 

Missy, I'm sorry. 

Emera, are you feeling any better today? 

AFM, I've been getting some pains which are quite intense. I had about 2 hours where I couldn't walk through them and I woke up three times with them last night but so far nothing this morning other than a bit of dull period pain and backache. Have lost a load of jelly stuff but certainly not a biros worth! I'm hopeful but not getting my hopes up! 

X


----------



## KellyC75

Happy Birthday FT :cake: :flower: :cake: :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies :hugs:

*Laura *- are these your first pains? im a LITTLE bit excited......


----------



## citymouse

Waula, have a wonderful day and birth!


----------



## emera35

Happy Birthday FT, lovely flowers, lucky you :) :cake:


If anything I'm actually feeling more ill today :( think that's because I've stared coughing though and it hurts. Boo hiss! Hopefully it will pass after today though and I can get on. 

Like Missy I'm just feeling a bit down about not having had a baby yet too! :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

:happydance::happydance: Happy Birthday FT!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera -* you feel worse? :nope: I actually feel alot better today so i really feel for you hunni. You most certainly have the flu rather than a cold dont you :( :hugs: are you taking paracetemol, hot lemon drinks and dunking your head over a steam bowl? lol xxx 

i know how you feel about not having had baby yet.... but i was thinking last night how in the scheme of things, another 2 weeks really is nothing. so i feel weirdly relaxed now. 

Also Digs has taken to shuffling about an awful lot this week - and i love it. Its made me a bit sad that i only have a couple more weeks of enjoying feeling it - as we will never get to carry them like this again. 

soppy i know :blush:

so no more aubergine for me :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

I'm sorry you're feeling so rotten Emera! 

FT, I've been getting period pain for about the last week... But nothing really to write home about. However, nothing very much this morning so I'm not really getting excited. Honest!


----------



## struth

Wow - these babies are coming thick and fast now. I love logging in and seeing the number in the thread title increasing! Congrats to all the new Mums and I hope all the still-pregnant ones are doing well. :crib:

Happy birthday FT - I hope you have a lovely day x :cake:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Happy birthday ft! You're amazing. 

I'm so happy I've got you gals. I'd have cried all night I'd it wasn't for rashy, she made me smile. And Waula, I'm super excited for you. 

Emera I really hope we sync up because if you go first I'll be jealous and if I do I'll feel horrid. 

Laura. This is excitjng news! 

Does anyone have OCD about dates? I do. Today would be brilliant. 9 is divisible by 3 and 12. Tomorrow would be OK because I like 10. 11 is OK because I love numbers which are the same. 12th and 13th are OK but after that I will be annoyed until the 17th (because 3+17=20).


----------



## firsttimer1

*struth* - i was just stalking your thread :hugs: you are very nearly half way through.... how crazy is that? Im sure it was only yesterday that me and lozza were like ''woahhhhh 50%!'' x heaps of love to you hun x

*Missy *- OMG your brilliant. that is soooooo odd - i love it! Nope ive got no problem with numbers :rofl: but i love that you do, and know that lots of other women do too :) all i wanted was to avoid today - but thats just cos i didnt want to share birthday haha :haha: I love the 13th as its my lucky number. 

Im hoping for a march 17th baby now!!! :happydance:
*
Ladies *- is it too early for me to have a cold can of diet coke? Im gagging for one!!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

No way too early. Its your birthday! Have 6!

Ha. I'm stupid.


----------



## firsttimer1

oh and also - DH suggested eating out tonight but i want to stay in and get a take out. Would you ladies chose:

Pizza
Chinese
or
Mcds 

:rofl: and no i owuld never usually have mcds on my birthday.... but pregnancy does odd things to you!!!! cant believe we were abroad last year :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Missy, my DH is obsessed with baby being born on a day with a prime number date... But I also worry about dates... I think some of them are just boring! :haha:


----------



## emera35

I'd hve a chinese banquet FT but that's just me :)

Missy, I'm the same as you with numbers! Today would be good as its exactly a month to my mums birthday, and the 11th because its exactly a month to Roh's birthday. Then the 12th is good as then the date of birth is 12/3/12 which is good. Also I want her to be born on a friday or a sunday. Not sure why though! :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Emera, can I ask about freezing cakes...? I want to make some cakes for the freezer and I know I need to keep them united (obvious!) but can I freeze other types of cake other than a basic vanilla sponge? Like, can you freeze carrot cake?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy birthday FT!

as for dates, i would love the 12th cos the date of birth would be 12.03.12 which is cool, or the 13th because its our lucky number too. the 17th is st patricks day so that would be quite good too. 

just been to vets with the dog for booster injections and the vet said as he had a gap between the renewel date and today he had to start the course again - £60! the only reason he was late gettign his annual booster is because he was so poorly and on so many drugs the vet didnt want to overwhelm his immune system. 

the nurse said she will consult my usual vet for a second opinion and fingers crossed i only need the booster and the credit can be applied to me account. i saw someone new today...

i love living in the country - 3 horses just cantered past my house!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I vote Chinese too. Yum! 

I love that I'm not the only crazy one.


----------



## firsttimer1

*laura*, i know i freeze carrot cake - if that helps :shrug: in fact this recipe tells you WHEN to freeze It too :) https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3229/yummy-scrummy-carrot-cake

I usually make a delia smith one ... i think xxx

*Cupcake *- i love seeing horses go past our house too... usually.... but last week one of the horses went to the toilet RIGHT at the end of our drive..... yuk!!!!! :haha:

I think im going to request chinese tonight..... with seaweed... my fav :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - how does the cake seem once its defrosted? is it just as moist and soft etc? i have never frozen a cake but have been thinking about it. what do you wrap the cake in to protect it from the freezer?


----------



## firsttimer1

well, my MIL makes the loveliest cakes and she swears it due to freezing them! when i made my friends wedding cake (sponge layers) i had to freeze them and i have to admit myself, they were good. 

so there may be something to my MIL claim LOL

they certainly dont taste any the worse for freezing in my opinion?? xxx maybe others will disagree though xxx

yer when you put them in the freezer they need to be totally contained so freezer tubs or freeze bags are best :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Cakes are very freezable! I just wrap them twice in cling film and shove 'em in. The only ones that don't freeze well are cakes with large chunks of fruit in, like apple, plum, pineapple, that sort of thing as the freezng process breaks down the structure of the fruit so when itt defrosts its all mushy!


----------



## lauraclili

Fab! Thanks for the advice! 

I'm going to enjoying doing some baking this afternoon! 
x


----------



## emera35

Right, I don't care how ill I feel, I just want to have a flipping baby now! I don't understand why she won't just come out!!! :hissy:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - good point about fruit in cake! xxx

OK so you need to do ''Operation: Evict Emera's Baby''...... whats your plan? :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Ummm, a crochet hook? :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I can't work out if I need a massive poo or these are just better pains...


----------



## MissyBlaze

Emera. Shall we meet in chippenham and give each other a stretch and sweep?


----------



## mitchnorm

You obviously have a very comfy uterus....your body learned from last time with Roh and has gone the opposite way :haha:

My SIL has said that she thinks i will have the baby on Monday or Tuesday next week.....i.e. day before or actual due date....her theory is that myself and Stu are real sticklers for being on time or a little early...i hate making people wait so we are always the first to arrive anywhere. I did say that to bump this morning that i would be disappointed if she didnt take after me for punctuality....you know what though??? I dont think she gives a stuff :cry:

Right off to meet my nct friend from impromtu coffee...she was the onewho had a swab yesterday and is worried about GBS.....so much so she doesnt want baby to arrive until.she has results. She is 41+1 and had a sweep yesterday:wacko:. Hope i am not on hospital run


----------



## emera35

Missy - try pooing? ;)


----------



## waula

Hi Lads...

well...all good at hospital - now measuring 110th centile so very glad waters have gone, no regular pains yet just a bit crampy... all ok on the checks but having filled two pads with pink fluid the one at the hospital then had some brown in it so had to wait for another pad fill to make sure not meconium and its not so i'm home... cervix now at the front and softened, fully eggfaced but not dilated yet so now i'm off for an enormous dog walk with DH to get things going...otherwise I'm being induced on sunday morning... project evict has begun!!! LO's movements now there's less fluid in there are massive and very weird!!! :wacko:

FT - happy birthday... such a lovely day for a birthday!!!! hint hint LO!!!!

thanks for the kind words/thoughts lads...it is very exciting! but it would appear DH is already bored by the waiting around in hospital rooms that are too hot!...humph. xxx

EDIT - when i say brown in the maternity pad i do mean brownish old blood discharge and not poo...:blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> Emera. Shall we meet in chippenham and give each other a stretch and sweep?

Soooo wrong :haha::haha:. Not sure if actual scratch and sniff is better or worse.....i can imagine you two meeting for the first time.people would think you were loco!!!!!:haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh waula...perhaps not one of your marathon walks where you get caught short. This could be a whole lot worse :wacko:. Hope DH is going with you x x good luck


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitch -* enjoy that coffee you coffee/luncheon fiend :winkwink:

*emera* - maybe go for a walk if your pelvis is feeling up to it?

*missy* - poo. eliminate it. 

*waula* - YAY... get that baby out TODAY!!!! I can have a birthday twin then :)


----------



## emera35

Waula, enjoy your walk but try not to suddenly have the baby in a bush! :dance: good luck with everything!!

Missy! :rofl: I tell you at this rate I'll be coughing this baby out, its doing my head in!


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks for the update Waula and good luck! 

Hmm, maybe I'll try making a carrot cake today, was wondering what to do. Currently out for a walk trying to avoid the cleaners! I'll detour back via the supermarket I think!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ahhh Waula. So exciting. I love that you had to clarify it wasn't that you pooed yourself. 

I did poo. Now theyt feel worse. God. I'm such an attention seeker.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks for the update waula! your baby is nearly here... feeling jealous.

I took the dog for a walk this morning, only baout 1/2 hour, and i thought of you (or was it loo?) who keeps taking their dogs on long walks. i dont know how you do it. im knackered now and feel like i need a nap!

hopefully the walking wil bring on the labour and you can avoid induction

missey - i know you and emera and keen to get the babies out but i think 'scatch and sniffs' might be a step too far for an internet friendship!!! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Missy you are such a loon, you make me laugh :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm sensible as hell! I'm bouncing on my ball. Oh is writing a play. We are singing More Than a Woman.


----------



## Glowstar

FT - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU...HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.... :kiss:

Waula - I am so friggin' excited for you it's not even real and I don't even know you :blush: Glad it was just browny discharge and they've let you go for a bit. It is VERY weird when your waters have gone and you can see more of baby moving :shock: This baby is gonna be a big 'un :winkwink: I'm guestimating 9lbs 13oz. Hope the dog walking get's things moving :winkwink::hugs::kiss:

There's been so much chatter overnight/this morning it's hard to keep up.

Mitch's OH got freaked out by baby possibly touching the end of his penis.....Missy's OH is in the same boat.....Emera wants Missy to give her a scratch and sniff in Chippenham.....Widger is extra windy today.....Laura is having pains.....Boring Mouse is cleaning cupboards and in a tizz about her juicer.....it's like a Soap Opera this thread :rofl: 

MrsC - congrats on getting the PHd done...can't believe you are doing a survey next week though you mad woman :haha:

WT - you are doing an amazing job :thumbup:

Blessed - Mason is a handsome little man :kiss:

AFM - nothing exciting today. Got the MW at 2.30pm. Baby was being a bit weird yesterday...I am sure he completely turned round and had his back to mine and his hands and feet to the front....the result was lightening type shooting pains in my back as sure he was lying on a nerve :shock: I 'think' he's turned back this morning.


----------



## Glowstar

Meant to say on Emera's comment about Waula giving birth in a bush...there is a story in our local paper this week about a woman who gave birth to her baby in the passenger seat of her car at a petrol forecourt near here :shock: she was on her way to hospital when babies head popped out.....her hubby saw and ambulance filling up at the petrol station and pulled over for assistance :shock:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Omg. That would be scary. Ohs aunty nearly gave birth in the car. 

OK I'm timing these pains, they're 5mins apart an lasting 30 seconds. Fun.


----------



## lauraclili

Missy! That's exciting! 

:yipee:


----------



## Glowstar

Exciting stuff Missy :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww I'm missing Crufts today :nope: It's only the second time in a few years I haven't been. Lola's son (Fletcher) is in the ring as we speak.....hope he does his Mummy proud like last year....he got a 5th which is no mean feat at Crufts as the classes are HUGE!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

A www glowie! That is excitjng. Good luck to your grandson! I love crufts. I used to love watching it with our black lab. She'd go mad


----------



## firsttimer1

missy - so its proper contractions??????? cant you call labour ward yet?? i keep forgetting the rules :rofl:

My Joules order of birthday presents just arrived..... ahhhhhhhhh they are amaze!!!!!!!! AND ive got vouchers for money off... bonus! :happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I don't know! They really hurt! Making me stamp my feet. I don't remember when to call. Maybe when theyre s bit closer. Just had a teeny bit of bloody show too. Please don't let it be another trick!


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG missy - stop teasing and tell us your 100% in labour :happydance:

arghhhhhhhhhh so excited!!!


----------



## emera35

Ooh, fingers crossed Missy! 

Well poo, my mum has decided not to come over the weekend, as its a lot of money really to pay for the petrol and someone to take her dog, when she'll have to do it over again when he baby comes. I totally understand, and she feels really bad, but I'm also gutted. Had a meltdown on OH about illness overdueness and how shit the world is (pity-party) and he's called work to say he needs family leave for the weekend, so he's home looking after me. :cloud9: love him! He's making me marmite on toast :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy - just call!!! They'll tell you soon enough whether to go away and call back or not!


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - awww you have one heck of a DH there :winkwink: enjoy all the pampering :hugs:

i gave in and had my diet coke.... now need cake.

awaiting missy and waula to go into labour. please hurry up ladies. :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oooh I'm scared this is going to stop again . But emera why didn't you say how much this hurts?


----------



## emera35

Hmmm, contractions? Naah, they don't really hurt...ahem, well, hmmm, hey, you get used to them once they get a bit stronger! :D


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Emera your OH sounds lovely :hugs:

Missy hope this is it for you......thing is your probably only at a 1-2 on the intensity of the pain...so man up :rofl: sorry I'm only kidding!!! Gas & Air is always lovely at this point :thumbup:

Well Lola's son got another 5th in his class this year. Very pleased and proud because I bred Lola so for her offspring to do so well makes me happy. 
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422976_3448228162068_1161620442_33390820_1349013448_n.jpg


----------



## emera35

Awww yay! Go spawn of Lola! :dance:


----------



## Widger

Woo hoo!!
Seems as if the full moon has worked its magic on a few of you then :yipee: missy - sounds so promising, come on!! Waula - walking is good. I remember when my pains were tailing off I went for a walk round the block with hubby... god knows what sone people thought iwas doing out, gripping at points onto oh :haha:

Ft - digs has agreed with mummy's wish and avoided your birthday.... for now :)
Oh, and as for what to eat... surely aubergine for dinner at Zizzis should be top of your list? :rofl:
Emera - glad hubby at home to look after you. Come on baby girl
Laura - any more pains?
Glowie - my friend loves Crufts. Hope goes well

Well, I still have pains that are coming and going but nothing really. Just put Daniel to bed and going down for a snooze myself. I can't keep awake at this time anymore zzzzzz.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies, what an exciting thread this has been so far (apart from Borning Mouse tryimg to lull everyone to sleep lol).

Waula - OMG so excited for you! Good luck hun on getting those contractions to start.

Missy - Are your pains closer than 5mins apart now? Sorry they hurt but just remember the pain means your progressing! Good luck too.

FT - Happy Birthday!! Sounds like you might have some birthday twins today.

Newfie - Yay you got your SS! Looks like we've all got our SS gift now... i'll try and make the Big Reveal sometime today when I get a little time.

AFM - So i'm getting more swelling in my hand and feet... last night I had kankles because my ankles were so swollen! My hands were also getting pretty fat last night, it felt weird, like I couldnt squeeze my fingers together. This morning my hands are still swollen... i'm hoping a bath will help soon. 

Also, last night I had a dream that my waters broke and contractions had started. Then I actually woke up to a really strong cramp in my side! Ouch... don't think it was a contraction but more that the baby was sitting on a nerve and boy did it hurt.


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - you've just reminded me - i totally have kankles too from water retention! soooo gross! notcied last night. eww. Not bad though.... sorry yours seems to be, esp in your hands. But not long to go now and then im sure your hands etc will return to normal :hugs: and this will alllllll be a distant memory...... :)

Glow - well done to lolas pup! :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

OK I rang. My actual midwife is working today which is ace so she's coming over in an hour or so. I'm scared they might have tailed off a bit now! Bums!


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies, lot's of excitement today!
Wanted to start with a bit of news from Tiggerz. Here's her update-Baby jacob was born 7/3/12 weighing 8lb2 all healthy and gorgeous!!!
ft- Happy Birthday, enjoy the McD's (you know you'll choose it :winkwink:
2 possible babies for today! :happydance: That's amazing. We had a beautiful day yesterday and another today so now would be a good time to come out Danni. :haha:
Joanna- When I went to the hospital on Sunday my ankles were swollen huge! I looked at my DH and said, "Look at my kankles" The older lady next to us looked pissed. :rofl: I think I offended her. :dohh:
Mouse- I found your story intriguing :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

missy keep us updated :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Nicnak282

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FT!!!!!!!!!!!!* :cake::happydance::cake::happydance::cake::happydance::cake::happydance::cake: ENJOY HONEY xx

Waula - WOWEEEEE, so excited!!!!!! :happydance: x

Missy - c'mon out little baby!!!!!!!! :happydance: x

All others with pains/ aches - I hear ya...so frustrating not knowing when anything will happen...:dohh:

Will catch up and be back later...

lots love xxxx


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations Glowie! Lola puppy looks lovely! 

No more pains for me! Boo! I'm bouncing like crazy now! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Bounce Missy bounce! And walk, pace etc! If they tail off, maybe you could get your MW to do another S+S to kick things along!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just woke up from a lovely hour long nap. i think im getting into the swing of this maternity leave thing now!

go missy go! look forward to another update!

my dog will not leave my side, he keeps nuzzling my leg to check im alright (im fine!). maybe he knows something i dont???


----------



## kymied

So we discovered that the roof is still leaking where we previously thought it had been fixed. A roofer is now working on fixing if for good, he's also going to reset the gutters that were removed by our freak October snow storm. The dogs and HATING it. Lots of pounding and banging. They will not stop barking or jumping around. Today is going to be a long day.

I totally understand the want for a cool number. We got married on 5/7/11 (we put our months first) at 3 pm. We picked it because it was all prime numbers in order. So since we're going to have 3 and 12 maybe it should be numbers divisible by 3? 9(Today doesn't seem likely), 12, 15, 18 (my due date) etc. My mother's birthday (60) is the 20th and mine (30) is the 25th and I thought it would be nice to have him between the two but now I'm impatient and want to meet him now!


----------



## mitchnorm

My god...pop away for an hour and it all kicks off. Go missy!!!!! Push!!!! Well maybe not quite yet x x

I had coffee with nct who is really worried about going into labour before getting gbs results. She really hopes its negative cos she wanted a water birth which she wont be able to if on IV antibiotics :-(. 

Lady in coffee shop asked how far gone i was and reckons she had form through touching bumps and women going into labour 24 hours later....she seemed nice and not a nutter so.i.thought to.hell with it....have tried mosy other wacky things ha ha

Have now swung by sainsburys to get dinner....and starbucks coffee and panini (to avoid cleaner to lozza ha ha)

Glow - congrars to Lolas baby coming 5th woooop


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok ladies - can anyone tell me where they feel babies body parts?? im so confused. if baby is engaged then bum wouldnt be that high right? where do you feel the feet moving about??


----------



## kymied

Cupcake - My friend's dog is a labor predictor. He's two for two. If he won't leave your side you'll go into labor within 24 hours.

FT - I was told baby was engaged and his bum is all the way at my ribs. I was also told he was going to be a big baby.


----------



## emera35

FT bumpy is definitely engaged and her bum is pretty damn high up!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mine was definitely 3/5 engaged at last appt and bum is up under my rib, forming a handy tea shelf sometimes. Don't forget they're 50cm long so will take up a lot of your middle!

Carrot cake in the oven, thanks FT! 

Can't wait to see the big reveal of secret stork!!


----------



## mitchnorm

I definately have something rammed against my ribs....guessing its the bum....I get some digs to the right (elbows apparently) and the left....probably feet. Sometimes think I can feel toes.

Ooooh wonder if missys mw has arrived and its all kicking off....

Just asked hubby to take next Tuesday off or work from home...its my due date and if baby hasnt arrived before then, I know I will feel pretty down and need some company. Sick of being by myself at home.....and next week going to be a nightmare waiting (sorry Emera and Missy - I am going to know exactly how you feel:flower:). Even if he is working from home and just around and about...it'll be less lonely


----------



## citymouse

Happy birthday, FT! I vote McDs. Your DH could tape two fry containers together and make you your own supersize.

Glowie, your soap opera comment made me snort!

Waula, good luck! Hope baby decides to get moving today! 

Emera, sorry you're frustrated. Maybe your body thinks it's entitled to extra weeks of pregnancy because it was shortchanged with Roh? Either way, your baby will be here within days, no question. :hugs:

Missy, has the midwife been by? Lol'ing at the idea of you stamping your feet through the birth! And yes, you shameless attention seeker! You know having a baby will get our attention so you're just going to go ahead and have one so we all coo over you and tell you how cute it is! :rofl: shameless!

Newfie, so glad someone appreciates my kitchen dilemma! 

Laura, so you're not feeling anything at the moment?

And sorry if I've not replied to anyone, I was very intrigued by the frozen cakes and Cupcake's cantering horses and very impressed that MsC has already lined up more work for herself and happy about the champion dog and sorry for Kymied about her roof and dog situation! And wondering if Loo has hunted Glowie down yet... Maybe she's covering her crime by posting as Glow. She does know about cocker spaniels, after all!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, about the numbers... I have this thing where numbers, words, and letters (and months and days of the week) have colors... So I would like a decent color combination, if possible. Right now I'm not keen on March 24, 25, 26, or 28. 21, 22, or 23 would be okay.

I don't have a day of the week in mind, but when I was little I thought all pretty babies were born on Sunday, because of that rhyme.


----------



## emera35

City, Roh was 5 weeks early, so if this one wants to do 5 weeks overtime, she's got another thing coming!!! :shock:

Also you say numbers have colours? Hope your baby is decent enjoy to be born on a day that matches their curtains then! :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

So whats the deal with everyone elses stretch and sweeps? UK ladies have you been told when they will give you one or do you have to ask?

My MW last week said that they will offer on 41 weeks and then induction at 12 days passed due date. What if I want a S&S next week...my next MW appt is at 40+2 and wondered whether I can request one then? Do I need to speak to them and ask beforehand or just ask on the day? Not sure if there is any preparation needed?:wacko:

I think the plan was to come to my house to do the S&S but this is something I can get done at my local surgery?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I never even thought about the baby's birth being on a specific number date... I only didn't want Feb 29th and March 4... so passed all of those. I wouldn't mind Mar 23rd (1 month until my b-day) but that means waiting a few more weeks. 

My fingers are fat :(


----------



## waula

Ooooh just woken up from a nap and feel all serene and snoozy...crampy again now...but not regular or enough to stop me but whole bump going hard... 

Missy - got my fingers crossed for you hun!!!! hope your mw visit goes well and you've made some progression...

FT - so my baby's head is now meant to be very low - i don't feel any different "downstairs" at all apart from my pelvis feels a bit heavy and there's definitely an enormous baby bottom up in my ribs still and my bump really doesn't look that low so please don't worry about things not being as they should be. I think it is just how some people carry theirs...

I am now making carrot cake and dancing round the kitchen like an idiot to radio 2...hmmm...c'mon baby!!!! xxx


----------



## waula

PS S&S I had one this morning but she couldn't do the sweep part as I wasn't dilated enough... here they do at 41weeks but if you're climbing the walls you can request one its just they're not as effective... and it really wasn't at all painful (hope that doesn't mean I have some enormous saggy foof) but she just had a bit of a "guddle" around there - in no way worse than a smear test. I had said I'd want one at 40+3 at MW appointment even if it just gave me a starting point - didn't care if it didn't work...won't be getting there now!!! :dance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch, I think ours offer similar to yours, she said theyll home visit except at our surgery where we have 15 minute appts which are long enough to do it there. Other places have 10 min appts so they home visit those people. 

Our monitor arrived today from good old amazon, going to play with it tonight after fish & chips, woo!


----------



## mitchnorm

Glad you are keeping busy over there Waula :haha:

I wonder whether I should phone mw maybe Monday (appt is Thursday) to request a S&S at my appt....or just take them by surprise?


----------



## waula

I'd just take them by surprise Mitch - just pull down your pants and get on the bed...:rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Woop woop seems like L&L is home with her little girl :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> I'd just take them by surprise Mitch - just pull down your pants and get on the bed...:rofl:

Sounds like a great plan!!!:haha: Not my usual MW next week so I dont care if she is easily offended :haha:

Oh I just found out that if I go into labour this weekend that miserable bitch of a MW is on duty at the hospital.....(remember my disgust at her at my 36 week appt....really off and dissed my birthing plan etc).....arrrrgghhh:cry:


----------



## kymied

My friend got her S&S at 39+5 because she cried to the doctor about how uncomfortable she was. Her baby was born on her due date. They usually don't do them until you go passed your due date. If in doubt: cry.


----------



## emera35

Mitch - hopefully grumpy MW will be busy grumping at someone else and you'll get someone else if you go into labour on her shift! 
As far as S+S here, I wasn't expecting one until 41 weeks so it was the opposite the MW took me by surprise! This one doesn't seem to have worked so... :shrug: I expect like everything else they won't work unless your body is ready. There is no harm in asking for one, tthe worst they can do is talk you out of it ;)

Waula, you keep on baking lady! :) Oh and dancing too! :thumbup:

Missy, update?! Hope you are splashing about in your pool! :)


----------



## emera35

:haha: OH is nesting! :shock: he's swept both our courtyards, tidied the garden, taken all the recycling away, washed the front door and scrubbed the kitchen. Also he's just changed the bed sheets! So, imagine I'll make a mess of those soon enough! :haha: he's also put the sheet on which my waters broke on last time! Think he's getting impatient? :lol:


----------



## MissyBlaze

This hurts lots! Oh us filling the pool with buckets as the pump isn't working. I'm 4-5cm. So long to go. Ha ha. Its fun! X


----------



## mitchnorm

I think I will just ask her for one at my appt next week (40+2).....I will plead. If my bodies ready...its ready....if not, its not going to do any harm:thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

MissyBlaze said:


> This hurts lots! Oh us filling the pool with buckets as the pump isn't working. I'm 4-5cm. So long to go. Ha ha. Its fun! X

ITS FUN!!!! Missy you are a crazy lady....are you going to update us on every cm??:winkwink:

Good luck babe x x x:kiss:


----------



## Glowstar

Yay Missy :happydance::happydance: you go girl!!! your baby is sooooooo gonna be here today :happydance:

Well back from MW appointment...BP fine...Urine fine....baby's position... QUESTIONABLE!!! after all my funny aches and pains yesterday the MW was 50/50 on weather he is breech!! She's a more experienced one too so she's booked me for a scan next Thursday!! (think it's no 8!) :wacko:
I'm also measuring 38 weeks so slightly ahead. 
In the meantime I've to get on my birthing ball and if I go into labour at any point before next Thursday I've just to go straight to L&D no messing about :shock:


----------



## waula

awesome news Missy - 4-5cm is AWESOME!!!! Go go go lady!!!!!! :dance: :kiss:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

So exciting Missy :happydance: Try and keep us updated! 
Nothing to update here, due tomorrow and not a sausage :(


----------



## waula

Oh Glowie!!! Eek!!! That seems quite a long time to wait for a scan?! Would they try and turn it if it at 38 weeks if it was breech?? Jeepers lady - get bouncing on your ball!!!! boing boing boing xx


----------



## kymied

Emera, I'm glad your hubby is getting into it. Mine is still dragging his feet. Also: what was your recipe for wipe wash?

Missy Are you going to stay with us until pushing time? I love all the updates. We might as well all skype in! :winkwink:

I made an appointment to meet with a pediatrician on Monday. Yeah, it's a little last minute but I've been working so I haven't had time for these appointments.

My mom is coming over to help with stuff she offered to vacuum, I mean hoover, the whole house! I don't know how many spare dogs she's going to find under the couches!


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow - Hope LO gets definate head down soon....bouncy bouncy!!!!!

Hey - just remembered that Missy is :yellow:...is that our first yellow bump surprise??:wacko: Maybe we should have a little wager....i am going..............................................................:blue: for her :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Glowie fingers crossed your baby just has a bum shaped head and is in the right position! :hugs:

Missy, enjoy! :hugs: don't forget visualisations! :thumbup: and don't forget I went from 4cm to pushing in about 20 mins! :winkwink: Good luck!

I might be slightly jealous of all the labouring going on! :blush:


----------



## kymied

Isn't crawling on all fours supposed to help turn a breech baby?


----------



## newfielady

I'm going :pink: for Missy. :thumbup:
I got up and done some of the housework. I just couldn't ignore it any longer. DH is going to get a telling off soon if he doesn't pick up the slack. I know he's busy renovating our house and working but when I'm not supposed to be up around he's got to find time to do it. :cry: Moody much? :winkwink:


----------



## waula

Mitch i'm going with a blue one for Missy too!!! :dance: :baby: 

Oh i'm so excited for us all - we're so close ladies even if we were to all go 2 weeks overdue - we're so close to holding our little one's...makes me very happy that I ever found this site and you guys - honestly you have kept me sane. I'm feeling very full of love. :kiss:


----------



## Widger

4-5cm - that's amazing!!! Baby missy is on its way :yipee: although for me it was a little longer than 20 mins.... Can I have that this time please Emera :haha:

Glow - I am surprised that if she's not sure they wouldn't scan you now?? Get scrubbing :)

Mitch - good idea to have something planned on due date as can be pretty depressing waiting :hugs:

Well I had an hours nap and feel better for it. I'm wondering if I could persuade.hubby.tonight for some action.... Hmm

Edit - blue bump for Missy


----------



## emera35

Kymied you mean for making up wet wipes with reusables? I make a cup of chamomile tea, add a drop of lavender oil and leave it to cool. Then pour into a tub of about 15 wipes or so. Only make up 24 hours worth of wipes at a time though or they go smelly! If I'm going out I put the chamomile mix in a spray bottle and spray it directly onto the bottie and use a dry wipe. I've had too many leaky wipe tubs in the last couple of years!


----------



## mitchnorm

OK....I am off for a little nap before hubby gets home....

I shall leave Waula in her 'I love the world, serene state' before entering into full blown labour....screaming I hate you all!!:haha: :flower:

And Missy I expect a baby soon.......:hugs:


----------



## waula

Mitch :haha: :rofl:


----------



## kymied

Perfect! Thanks Emera. My mom gave me a good portion of a bulk supply of wipes she had left over from caring for her husband on hospice so I don't really need to use my own wipes right away but I would prefer to.


----------



## crowned

I think pink for Missy.

I was offered s&S at my 38 week appt already. I declined, but does anyone know how effective they are at that point?


----------



## firsttimer1

just had a nap, lush :kiss:

*missy* -arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh your 4-5cm??? AMAZING. im so so excited :dance:

*glow *- so your baby OCULD be breech... but she wasnt sure? how annoying :growl: Turn baby glow.... turn!!!

*mitch -* i think im guessing :blue: for missy too.... not sure though. cant believe this is our first :yellow: baby :happydance:

rashy - i THINK were getting a chinese feast; BUT if i do opt for mcds i am sooooooo ordering two meals so that its like supersize....! :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh also, mitch, all it says in my blue folder regarding s+s / induction is:

40weeks - at this visit your MW will discuss the options for induction of labour and stretch&sweep with you.

41weeks - as your baby is now overdue your MW will offer you a stretch &sweep and discuss the options of induction with you

so it looks like ''officially'' she does them at week 41 around here :shrug: But my MW does her appts in my town on fridays which means when i see a week today i will be 40weeks+2..... if she waits till following friday i will be 41weeks+2...... so i might be able to talk her into one a week today??? xxx


----------



## Widger

They wouldn't budge at all with me on s&s when I saw midwife at 40+3. I suppose it depends on who you see and what they believe in.

Waula - love the calm before the storm :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

UK ladies - when will the MW start checking to see how dilated we are etc? or does she not? is she likely to do this at my 40week appt??


----------



## emera35

They don't check I think FT only when they do a sweep or you are in labour.


----------



## firsttimer1

ah ok so when they do a sweep they may say more then. i just wondered as so many people in 3rd tri seem to know how dilated and eggfaced they are...! im guessing they may have had complications etc and found out. 

Im ok not knowing, i just prefer to know whats going on with my body if i can help it :haha:

mitch did you say induction is +12 days in your area? wow i thought it would be earlier.... like +8? to ensure you have baby by week 42 (as isnt that favourable??) i guess it varies so much by region/mw/doctor.

if you get induced will you have the baby within 2 days? in general? im scared of going over week42 from stuff ive read about depleated placentas etc.... probably silly...but still.


----------



## citymouse

Missy, very excited for you!

Emera, I'm sorry you're feeling jealous. I know you're into hypnosis so I thought I'd refer you to this: https://www.hypnobabies.com/mylink.php?id=4058#relaxmehypo -- it's a free download of an mp3 for relaxation... I did it this morning and it's sooooo nice. Might be a good distraction? 

Hannah, you're still with us! Brave girl! I'm confused by no sausage... no sausage to eat? No sausage fingers? No baby boy born with a... um... No DTD? :rofl: Or is that yet another elusive British term that we poor Americans don't understand? 

I feel like nesting today. Too bad I have a ton of work to do. Last night I tried to get DH to help me tidy the dining room at 9:30 pm. He refused! :sulk: Plus he said it's all my stuff... but I can't work in my office until they finish all the dusty stuff they're doing in the bathroom right next to it! Hmph! 

I'm just worried... if two adults can't keep a house neat, how the hell will we do it with a baby?


----------



## citymouse

FT, if you get induced, they'll be monitoring really closely.

I know that all the women I've ever heard of who choose to go over 42 weeks have to go in every day for NST and monitoring.


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i really dont want to go over week42. im ok with overdue.... but not THAT overdue... i suppose thats the problem with reading so much stuff. I wouldnt be able to relax.

as for this:


> I'm just worried... if two adults can't keep a house neat, how the hell will we do it with a baby?

isnt that what mums and MILs are for?? :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

Just a quick check in to see how progress is going and now I have two March Mamas to root for, thinking o you both Missy and Waula!!! I expect hourly updates please!

Glowy, really hoping the baby didn't turn and despite her experience the MW was mistaking a hard little baby bottom for a head. Do you think she's right?

Had a long lunch and chat with my oldest brother and mum as they've visited to drop the cradle off, a new matress and a mahooosive bag of bedding. Hurrah! Now we need to turn our bed around so I'm on the roomy side next to where the cradle will be.

Phew.


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah my mw says around here its induction at +12 days..unless any problems. They monitor you pretty closely and induction tends to work quicker if your body is ready....passed due date. Body would be more receptive.

I am going to plead insanity at next weeks appt...only.joking i will think.of some suitable reason why i need s&s now :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - please share your ''suitable reason'' with me when u think of it :winkwink: then i can use it too and will throw in my pelvis problems for good measure :rofl:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Missy - I'm guessing :pink: Good luck hun, 4-5cm is great progress.


----------



## mitchnorm

Your pelvis is a really good reason and they know about it...so you have previous form ha ha. I would say that that has got unbearable....

Though to be fair arent you hoping to.drag it out for a little longer with your folks being away?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Good luck Missy, I'm guessing baby :girl: as well :) We should guess what time he/she is going to be born as well and the weight :)


----------



## Glowstar

When I had the girls years ago they let you go +14 and then induce....this time it's +12 like Mitch. My MW was really nice today and said if baby is head down next Thursday I can phone her Friday afternoon and she'll sort me out an appointment for a scratch and sniff close to my due date :winkwink:
She seemed totally baffled by the way this baby is presenting...she listened to the HB low down on the left and it was really loud....it was also really loud high up on the left side so that didn't help indicating exactly which way up he is :wacko: she tried more than twice to get me to breath and pressed really hard down in my pelvis but that didn't give anything away either. Baby got a bit pee'd off with all the prodding and poking and gave her a quick knee in the hand :haha:

Missy and Waula have gone very quiet.......ooooooooo how exciting!!!

MrsCrow - glad you got your crib all sorted out :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

*mitch *- yer i dont want digs just yet, but i dont want to get to week42... a week overdue is fine though :haha: 

maybe my performing arts degree will finally come into good use :rofl:

*OK hannah good idea.....*

so *missy* im going with...... 3:45am (so 10/03/12) and weight.... 7lb 12 oz... :blue: :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

I go missy...boy.....have him at 9:20pm this evening and 7lbs 9oz

Oooh forgot to say hubbys work just gave him £70 in mamas and papas vouchers


----------



## Skadi

Oooh I'm so excited for Missy and Waula! Good luck to both of you!


----------



## newfielady

> Hannah, you're still with us! Brave girl! I'm confused by no sausage... no sausage to eat? No sausage fingers? No baby boy born with a... um... No DTD? Or is that yet another elusive British term that we poor Americans don't understand?

I second this. lol.
I think Missy's little girl :haha: will be born 7pm (my time, so it's 2pm now) at 7 lbs 3 ozs. :kiss:


----------



## wondertwins

I keep hitting refresh hoping for more baby news. Good luck, Waula and Missy. I hope you are enjoying baby kisses soon!

Blessed, in my experience, the nips hurt for about two weeks if you have a good latch. (It gets better each day). If you don't have a good latch, it can take a little longer because baby may be making cracks in the nips that have to heal fIrst.


----------



## newfielady

Okay, I got some devastating news today. While I was bitching and moaning about being made to lie down one of the girls from Healthy Baby Club was delivering her baby (boy). She was due 5 days after me. Not sure exactly what happened but her baby passed away. :cry: I'm trying not to think about it too much as it's driving my bp up and giving me a headache. I don't want to put my baby in danger too! I just can't believe it, I don't know what I would do in her situation. 
Rest in Peace baby Ben.


----------



## mitchnorm

:haha: i saw mouse asked about this earlier too...when we say 'not a sausage' is slang for nothing....nada...nowt occurring. Confusing i know:haha:

Edit....sorry to hear about your friend...thats terrible. So awful and so late on :-(


----------



## littleANDlost

Afternoon you lovely lovely ladies!

Firstly looks like Im not the only one whose been busy this week
Congrats Tiggerz, Wudluvabub, Blessedmomma and Pristock. I;m so sorry i don;t have time to ctch up fully now but can;t wait to read back on the whole of this week and see whats been happening.
I am currently at home (just) recovering with a baby asleep in her mosses basket, a very attentive dad at the shops picking me up some bits and in a little pain recovering from what has been the scariest, hardest, most draining weeks of my life, it;s also been the most amazing spectacular best weeks as well.

Not sure how much everyone knows but i went into early stages of labour early ours of Sunday morning (4th March) and at 4.06 in the early hours of Tuesday morning (6th March) my little girl Olivia Wendy was born by emergency c-section

I really dont know if you all want to hear the full birth story, it really didnt go to plan and isnt one of those nice easy ones and with most of you still waiting for that to happen Im not sure if you want to wait till after we all have babies to compare lol. The basic parts are i was in labour for a bloody long time and in a lot of pain as baby was back to back (apparently at one point my partner said he could feel babies head at the bottom of my spin as he rubbed my back) and got fully dilated ready to push when my final internal examinations showed babies head was stuck behind the lip of my cervix (not to sure what that means really) and that she was not going to be coming out naturally, got rushed to theatre only to find once they had opened me up babies head was very far down and they could not get her out easily, i latter heard the midwife tell my partner she thought the baby was breech as all she saw was the doctor pulling out a leg. Livy has a very bruised little arm and is a bit cut up from it but is otherwise fine, Im a lot more bruised inside that i would normally be from a c-section but again other than bruises Im also fine. 

I did actually have an epidural with her for the last 6 hours of the first part of labour but after having at least 3 full blown contraction for 10 minuets for 21 hours i know that i would never have made it otherwise and even though at the time i felt like Id failed for asking for one i wanted to say that i could now not be happy that i did ask for one, it meant i was a lot calmer and able to digest exactly what was happening at the end. For those going into this with really set minds about pain relief please see how it goes and dont feel like you have to do or not do anything as i now dont think you can actually have any kind of plan for labour at all and just need to go with the flow.

Also I did BF for the first 3 days but this morning my OH and myself have decided that we are going to FF as BF was starting to really get me down and i actually started to get angry towards Livy for it and Im feeling proud of myself for being able to put my hands up and say actually this isnt right im not doing it anymore so whatever people decide as long as its for you its completely fine.

OH one more thing

It is very true what people say when they say once baby is here you dont remember labour, i have no memory of some bits (the worse bits) and little memory of a lot of it altogether. I know it hurt but could not explain to you how much as i dont actually remember. (this could be down to the mixture of drugs that i;d had by the end of it and lack of sleep though lol.)

I may be a little bit busy other the next couple of weeks just getting into things and also ilm still recovering quite a bit from the surgery but i will make sure i keep upto date with you all. And Once i am on my feet will be here all the time again I;m sure. 

I;ve added a couple of pictures so you can all see how utterly stunning (I;m not biased honest) my little Livy is!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0674.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0685.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0687.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0688.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MissyBlaze

I'm still here! Just got out the pol for a min as the contractions calmed down. Fun


----------



## lozza1uk

Newfie - try not to worry, hard I know :hugs:

For missy i'll go girl, late tonight (so still 9th) and 7 lb 3! No idea why. Come on Missy and Waula!

DH's work are running a sex, date and weight sweepstake on me, hope he wins!


----------



## firsttimer1

L&L - your little Livy is just gorgeous :kiss: i couldnt be happier for you..... take it easy and dont worry that BFeeding didnt work out... so what?... enjoy all this time with your little bundle of joy :hugs: 

missy - get back in that pool and dont get out till baby is here :rofl:

Lastly newfie, i am so so so devasted for your friend. Thats truly awful :cry: What a terrible thing to happen. I cant even begin to imagine.... :sad1:
But at the same time.... please do not reflect it onto you and your situation. xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Bets on Missys baby...... *

Firsttimer - 10/03/12 3:45am :blue: 7lb 13oz
mitch - 09/03/12 9:20pm :blue: 7lb 9oz
Newfie - 09/03/12 7pm (newfie time) :pink: 7lb 3oz
Lozza - 09/03/12 late tonight (cop out lol) :pink: 7lb 3oz
Glowstar - 10/03/12 1.45am :pink: 8lbs 5oz


----------



## lozza1uk

L&L - spooky, was just about tot post about having seen your photos on Facebook, she really is gorgeous, I love the yawning one!! Fascinating to read birth story, we figured it didn't go entirely to plan and well done for making a decision on feeding, hope your mil keeps quiet about it! Enjoy the first days at home x


----------



## mitchnorm

Missy...you have til 9:20pm...get back in that pool :haha:

L&L ....have been stalking you on fb....livy is stunning....seriously beautiful....you can tell your OH that she is going to be a heartbreaker :flower:.also...the bf'ing thing...dont sweat it....you gave it a go and it wasnt for you....:kiss:. And she came exactly on her due date....clever girl :thumbup:


----------



## crowned

L&L, she is just precious!! What a beautiful little girl you have. Thank you for sharing your story with us!


----------



## Glowstar

L&L - lovely to hear from you and Livvy is beautiful :kiss: I think you went in with the perfect open minded attitude to labour. Nothing can be set in stone and you went with what was right for you at the time :winkwink: Take care of yourself :hugs:

Newfie - sorry to hear about your friend - how tragic :cry:

Missy - I am guessing a girl born at 1.45am weighing 8lbs 5oz :thumbup:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm guessing :pink: 11:17pm tonight weighing 8lb 2oz just a totally random guess!


----------



## emera35

L+L it sounds like you did an amazing job through a difficult labour, well done you! :hugs: and BF for the first 3 days is a real achievement anyway, so be proud of that, and your decision to FF. You are already a fab mummy! Livy is absolutely gorgeous, and on her due date too, good girl! :flower: 

Hmm, for Missy, 8lb 2oz at 11.47pm with a :blue: :)

Newfie so sorry to hear about your friend's baby :cry:


----------



## Skadi

L&L = Livy is just beautiful!


----------



## loolindley

BABIES!!! :baby::baby::baby:

Missy, I'm going to go for :blue: at 2.15am weighing in at 7lb6oz. 

Waula, I am so excited for you. Get on that ball lady! Bounce bounce bounce!!!

L&L, thank you so much for sharing your story with us. Livy is beautiful. Really bonny. I hope you enjoy having her home with you :hugs:

FT, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! You're not having more cake, I gave you some the other day! :rofl: enjoy your Chinese. I would have soooooo gone for pizza!

MsCrow, dead pleased you have your crib. How exciting! I also vote for baby sling. That way you can say that your baby graduated with you! 

Emera, there is only one more thing to suggest....bj! Gobble gobble girl!!! :haha:

Laura, have you felt things yet? I hope so :hugs:

Newfie, sorry to hear about your friend. That's awful news, but you need to remain as positive as you can about your birth. xxx

So much more.... Gah! Can't remember!

AFM, you'll be pleased to hear there was no stripping wall paper today...but only because the electrician had cut my electric off :cry: I pulled up carpets instead, but I let Al carry them downstairs. Another day of taking it easy tomorrow as I don't think we would be helping the electrician by being under his feet. Bah. Will just have to work extra hard on Sunday!!!

The hospital phoned today, well specifically the midwife who did the trace yesterday (if you remember I had it done twice as she wasn't happy) she said I had given her a sleepless night and would I consider coming in daily for monitoring. What a lovely thing to do to be so concerned! I told her if I didn't feel the baby, I would defo come in, but didn't want to waste their time otherwise. 

I had midwife today. Baby being a monkey again and hiding, but she found it and s/he was decelerating slightly. But she listened for ages and was happy by the time I left. Also trace of protein in pee, but she's not concerned as will get tested again on Mon at hospital. 

Phew. Up to date. 

Hope the rest of you lads are fine and dandy? xxx


----------



## waula

Waula's gone quiet because she's been stuffing her face with delicious carrot cake...:drool: :blush:

Been for a long dog walk with the DH and had a lot more fluid loss...and pains...and fairly explosive BM (not on the dog walk!)...excited...

Missy - thinking of you hun - I can't wait to hear your news :hugs:

L&L - Livy is bloody gorgeous hun and sounds like you had a rough ride - so glad all is well and you're back home and can get the cuddles in - what a remarkable few days!!!

Loo - what a lovely midwife! pulling up carpets???! you are immense. x

Mitch - i'm sure there will be loads of midwives on when you go in and you can always say you want someone else if she's being a witch. :hugs:

Newfie - sorry to hear about your friend. please keep positive :hugs:

Emera - any movement???! 

xxx


----------



## citymouse

So sorry for your friend, Newfie. I agree, it's horrible, but very rare... You can mourn for her but stay positive for yourself... And GET BACK TO BED, Madame!

L&L, thanks for sharing your story. One thing I'm really struggling with is that I always pictured myself using hypnobirthing to get through the early stages and then using an epidural if I need/want one. I love everything about the Hypnobabies curriculum except the rather militant anti-epidural stance. I can see how knowing it's available could undermine your ability to go totally natural, but if you get to the point of wanting one, is that such a crime? So I'm trying to keep my mind open and not let it back me into some weird mental corner. Ps - she's beautiful!

Thanks for the sausage explanations... I know for some of you there is no sausage in some of the other senses, too. ;) 

For Missy, I say a girl, 7 lb 12 oz, 12:13 am uk time. And good luck! :hugs:

And I'm going to say Emera's baby will get jealous of Missy's baby's attention and show up on Sunday!

Waula, hurray for not explosively moving your bowels on the dog walk. :rofl:


----------



## emera35

I like your prediction City! :thumbup:

Waula no movement here yet. 

Oh and City re: epidurals. I'm not considering it because I want to stay home ideally, and also as I'm not really anticipating a long labour (generally the 2nd one is faster, generally...) So it wouldn't be practical. If you are wanting to build it into your plan for birth however, I don't see why hypnotherapy couldn't complement that plan if you use it as you wish to! These things really have to be flexible to have any individual benefit, and any blanket policy within the course really only reflect the opinions of the person who wrote the course. I always think with any of these things, you just take what is useful to you and ditch tthe rest. ;)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening lads,

super congrats to L&L your baby girl is adorable! thank you also for your birth story as a fellow back-to-backer i like to read other stories

im sorry to hear of your friend newfie. it must be very worrying for you but try not to let it affect you too much

waula - good luck!

loo - glad the house is progressing

sorry i cant remember what everyone else has been up to.

Ft - enjoy your dinner whatever you choose.

I have had a busy afternoon 'nesting'/cleaning. I have:
- hoovered the whole house
- washed the kitchen floor, bathroom and conservatory floors
- cleaned the inside of the windows and sills
- cleaned the conservatory (major job)
- put washing on, dried and ironed it
- tidied and cleaned kitchen
- wiped down all the skirting boards
- cleaned the front door
um... i think that was it? im feeling very pleased with myself!

i was down on all fours scrubbing so im hoping bbay gets in a good position and im secretly hoping ill go into labour (wishful thinking)


----------



## citymouse

Good Lord, cupcake!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Bets on Missys baby...... Updated*

Firsttimer - 10/03/12 3:45am :blue: 7lb 13oz
mitch - 09/03/12 9:20pm :blue: 7lb 9oz
Newfie - 09/03/12 7pm (newfie time) :pink: 7lb 3oz
Lozza - 09/03/12 late tonight (cop out lol) :pink: 7lb 3oz
Glowstar - 10/03/12 1.45am :pink: 8lbs 5oz
emera - 09/03/12 11.47pm :blue: 8lb 20z
Loo - 10/03/12 2.15am :blue: 7lb 6oz. 
Rashy - 10/03/12 12:13am :pink: 7lb 12 oz
widger - 10/3/12 4.39am :blue: 8lb
x_Hannah_x - 09/03/12 11:17pm :pink: 8lb 2oz 
WT - 10/03/12 2:30 a.m :blue:



right you lovely lot.. me and DH are about to order birthday chinese :happydance: enjoy your chatter...!

Missy... cant wait for update :happydance:


----------



## Widger

L&L - Olivia looks gorgeous. You must be so proud. You are right to have gone into everything with an open mind. 

Epi talk - I started labour early on a Sun morning and didn't end up having Daniel until Tues afternoon so after days being at home in pain, as soon as I got to hospital I had to have an epidural through sheer exhaustion and pain. Everybody has different experiences and no labour is the same. The epidural was my friend :haha:

Emera - My friend was 6 weeks early with her first and went to 42 weeks with her second. She said she was going insane as because she'd had an early delivery with her first, she automatically thought it would be the same for the 2nd so was :wacko: I'm routing that with hubby around this weekend is the time for you :thumbup:

Loo - Ok, now as I said before I was a mad nesting nutter last week, but please....... please......... please slow down Loo. I know you can't look beyond the house at the moment but you are going to need all your strength for your little one and all this can just get on without you. I'm glad the electrician is in the way to stop you from doing too much tomo. Maybe limit yourself to a certain amount of hours working at the house and NO, I do not mean 12 hours :haha: xx

Mrs Cupcake - Im knackered thinking about what you have done today.... amazing what you can do when you want to go into labour :haha:

Newfielady - I remember my mum telling me about her friend's daughter losing her baby at 38 weeks when I was a few weeks behind. I was devastated for her and it really worried me too so know how you feel :hugs:

Ok so I predicted boy for Missy, 10/3/12 at 4.39am... (sorry Missy) 8lb

Enjoy birthday treat FT. Surprised again that there will be no aubergine downed tonight??? :rofl:

I'm about to pump up my ball as finally found the ball plug :happydance: bounce, bounce, bounce


----------



## citymouse

Maybe FT's body will go into shock at the sudden lack of aubergine and spit the baby out while she's eating Chinese?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

enjoy your chinese FT!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Firsttimer1 - You missed mine off the list :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmmm Loo - if the MW phoned you twice she was obviously a little concerned about you surely that in itself is an awakening that the house really needs to wait at the moment. The reality is last week it might not have even completed. You really need to take it easy...I'm worried about you :hugs::wacko:

FT - enjoy your Chinese :thumbup:

Cupcake - wow you have been busy :wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the kind words ladies. Unless she's having a private, family, affair I think I will go to the funeral. And I am resting again now. Hearing about her baby scares me into being better than good. But I did have to go to the bank. The tellers told me off for being out of bed. :dohh:

L&L- livy is very beautiful. I love all the intense baby stares in the photos. :kiss: 

I've accepted my fate, I'm sure I'll go overdue. :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Listen to the bank tellers, Newfie. They're very wise.


----------



## loolindley

Widger and Glow, thank you for your concern :hugs: It means a lot. I definitely feel better after only doing a couple of hours today, and it has made me be more aware of the lo's (rare) movements. Another easy day tomorrow will set me right, I know.

The onyl tough thing is that all the jobs that we need to do _have_ to be done before the plasterer starts on Wednesday night, but after then, there is nothing we can do other than let the plasterer/kitchen fitter/fire fitter get on with their jobs. Unfortunately, until then it is a bit nuts. 

Rest assured that I have been banned from even _thinking_ about going up a ladder, and there is always loads of fruit on hand to get a quick energy boost. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks ladies should be here soon :happydance: ordered loads!!!!

Got the F1 channel on too which just launched :haha:

Hannah and widger ive added your guesses above, sorry i missed them off :blush:


----------



## newfielady

FT- DH has just informed me was are having chinese for supper too. lol.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

L&L - congratulations on livy - she is stunning - 

Waula & Missy -- wow its all go .. good luck to you both - will check in later to see if we are up more on little babies 

L x


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmm think i may have been a bit optimistic with my 9:20pm guess.for baby Missy hmmmmm. I think the 4-5cm dilation got me all over excited for a quick labour ha ha


----------



## firsttimer1

yer i think you may be OUT mitch :winkwink: just had a mommoth chinese which was lush, and am now enjoying a very small red wine for the first time in yonks :happydance:

Missy.... huge :hugs: ....... :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

You never know....she has gone awfully quiet....for missy :haha:

She could be having bubba cuddles right now


----------



## citymouse

I'm sure Missy would be thrilled if Mitch were right! 

However, for the rest of us, we can just be happy that one competitor has been knocked out of the running. :haha:

Amazing to think that Spike is on his or her way... and then Waula's baby is next! Unless Emera's baby cuts in line. ;)


----------



## wondertwins

My prediction for Missy: Baby boy. 2:30 a.m. (UK time) :baby:


----------



## Glowstar

Right lads off to bed :thumbup: Sure I'll wake up in the morning to TWO babies :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loolindley

Night Glow! Me too :sleep:


----------



## kkl12

FT- hope I'm not to late to say Happy Birthday! :cake: I hope you enjoyed your chinese.

Waula and Missy - hope you are both progressing well and I hope we have more babies soon :happydance:

L&L- Olivia is beautiful and I'm sorry you had such a tough birth, but I am glad to hear you are home and both doing well. 

Newfie- sorry to hear about your friend :cry: so sad. Try not to stress too much, it's not good for LO

Cupcake and Loo- you two are tiring me out just reading what you have accomplished. Get some rest!


Had my weekly appt today and had her do a check because things have been starting to feel different. She said I'm about 1 cm, and said that it doesn't really mean anything because everyone progresses differently. 
The nurse who took my blood pressure was saying she hopes I have a quick smooth labor and then told me she had a 36 hour labor :saywhat::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## mitchnorm

Night glow!

Wt...we need a weight for baby missy x

I shall not admit defeat yet mouse...remember how the ladies go very quiet on here after bubba arrive x x

well i am in friggin agony over here....baby has woken and is kicking the insides out of me. Either that or its contractions...but really dont think so. She is hurting me


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch ... i think i can hear missy from brackley..... pretty sure baby missy isnt here yet :winkwink: would love it if baby was though!

emera has gone quiet, no? maybe baby emera got the hint????

well after wondering whether i was having BH's i defo am... and its the first time they've been pretty uncomfortably ''tight'' - not painful though..... certainly nothing to get excited about.

Esp as i just ate chinese and it could be that :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh also, mitch, have you plied DH with wine yet....? :winkwink:


----------



## mitchnorm

Could be a morning activity i feel....very tired and hurty after that kicking...which included tightening too......

Night ladies:sleep:


----------



## citymouse

OMG, if Chinese food brings BabyFT I will die laughing after all the Italian that's been consumed this week!

Mitch, sorry bubba beat up on you. :hugs: Get some good rest! 

I talked to my doula and feel so much better! :dance: She's going to come over next week to talk to me & DH in more detail. She's very open to the hypnobirthing but also brings the perspective of someone who's attended lots of other types of births, so it's nice to know we have her outside POV if plans change. She's Team Yellow by her husband's choice, so I was able to make her feel better by telling her how happy all the :yellow: mamas are here. 

And we have our CPR class lined up this weekend, and I talked to my little sis about being a paid babysitter for a few hours a day once things settle down... because I'm going to have to get back to work pretty soon. But I don't want a full-time nanny or anything because I'm very prickly about the way I like things done. And my sister understands my craziness. And loves me for it... maybe.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi laddies! 

i tried to catch up as much as possible :wacko:

ft- happy brthday!

yay for the ladies laboring today :happydance:

wt- thanks for the nip advice :thumbup: it still hurts but its already getting better. 

my milk came in last night so nips arent hurting as bad. the nurses said it would be a few more days, but hey i'll take 2 days :flower: so far no engorgement, which is good cuz i know how much that hurts from waiting for it to dry up when FF. munchky is eating really good and im feeling very in love with my family. im sure its hormones, but i just want to cuddle them all. :cloud9:


----------



## wondertwins

My weight guess.... 7 lb. 1 oz.


----------



## lozza1uk

Hmm, 20 minutes left for Missy to have her baby on my bet... come on girl!:baby:

Was hoping that there would be some babies to occupy tonight's insomnia, but obviously not. Ah well, will check back later probably (although preferably not til the morning!):sleep:


----------



## citymouse

Did I say 12:13 am UK time? I meant... uh... Newfie's time. :rofl:

(Unless it turns out I was right the first time!)

Blessed, so glad BFing is going smoothly for you! I just started reading my breastfeeding book and it's actually making me a little excited about it. Give your family lots of cuddles, I'm sure they're so happy and proud of you and their little boy!


----------



## citymouse

lozza1uk said:


> Was hoping that there would be some babies to occupy tonight's insomnia, but obviously not. Ah well, will check back later probably (although preferably not til the morning!):sleep:

What's this? Did someone say insomnia?

Do I need to talk about my organizational problems again? I have enough to put you all to sleep for weeks!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Well... I did OK. Then baby went back to back. So I couldn't stop pushing. They examined me and I was 7cm. So I got an ambulance ride to delivery suite. Baby decided to have a nice big poo. I've now got an epidural and am still about 7... that was awful. But now I feel great! Scared about the delivery though.


----------



## citymouse

Don't be scared, Missy! You'll be great!

Sorry things didn't go as expected but you're in good hands!


----------



## Glowstar

Missy - best laid plans and all...BUT ultimately baby really decides the way things will go. You've done amazing getting to 7cm on your own!!! I am sure that ambulance ride was very scary! You've just confirmed for me why I would not chose a home birth :winkwink: with the Epi in place it won't be long now until you are holding Spike :hugs::hugs: Look forward to hearing the news soon!! 

Boring-Mouse - send me to sleep please :sleep::haha:


----------



## Skadi

Oh Missy! I hope the delivery goes well, can't wait to see your little one!


----------



## citymouse

[commence operation Bore Glowie to Sleep]

Well, Glowie, a lot of the problem lies with the latch to our storage area. When we moved in, it was locked with a padlock. Oh, the anxious times we had, constantly thinking we'd lost the key and would never find it again. So one day, DH got the brilliant idea to put a combination lock on instead. Only this was a special combination lock... the latch WAS the lock! 

It was so exciting. All of the mice in the Mouse family rejoiced at such a solution. They had a mouse feast with lots of Chinese food and mousewine. And then they started putting things in storage... Christmas decorations! Halloween decorations! Old cardboard boxes because citymouse has hoarding tendencies! Two old chairs, plus the old dinner table, and the old bedroom set.

The mice were very pleased with themselves. True, the storage area wasn't very organized, but that was okay. The mice went on about their business, collecting cheese, criticizing their cleaning ladies, and (of course) drinking mousewine.

Then one day a friend of theirs, Suzy Squirrel, announced that she was moving trees and asked if anyone had any extra boxes. Aha! thought citymouse. I knew I would need those boxes someday. So she invited Suzy to come over and share her boxes.

Citymouse went outside into the late afternoon sun, which shined directly and horribly on the door to the storage, and spun the little combination lock.

Only... it wouldn't open! So citymouse tried again. And again and again and again. And it was a million degrees outside, much too hot for any mouse. But citymouse knew she couldn't let down her friend Suzy. So she tried and tried and sweated and sweated, until after trying about fifty times, she got extraordinarily lucky and the latch opened.

Well, thought citymouse, I am never locking that damn latch again for the rest of my mouse life. Then she went inside and drank some mousewine... and the seasons changed, and the trees lost their leaves, and it got cold, and then it got warm, and the flowers bloomed... and many years passed, and citymouse never locked the latch again.

Then one day, citymouse discovered that she was going to have a mouselet! She immediately stopped drinking mousewine (this is the saddest part of the story). Then she started hounding husbandmouse to help her make room in the nest for babymouse. Eventually, he got with the program and started to help.

Citymouse looked around the corner of the nest they had chosen to belong to babymouse and realized that there were lots of boxes of papers and old financial documents that didn't need to be inside the nest. So she decided they could go out to the storage area... except then citymouse realized that the storage area was still unlocked, all these years later. And while it was true that no other creatures had stolen their Christmas decorations, citymouse was simply not comfortable leaving sensitive personal information out in the unlocked storage shed. 

So she asked husbandmouse to change the latch. But husbandmouse had been carrying so many sticks and pieces of twine and books about breastfeeding around that he was very tired. He sat in his chair, drank his mousewine, and told citymouse he would get around to it in time. 

So the more citymouse tried to clean up the nest, the more she realized that she couldn't do a damn thing until they replaced the latch on the storage area. And then she got tired of asking husbandmouse to do it. So she sat on the couch and ate the last of the ice cream as revenge.

And that's why they say that revenge is a dish best served cold.

The End

[/operation Bore Glowie to Sleep]


----------



## citymouse

* pats sleeping mamas on the head and sneaks out of thread verrrrrry quietly... then goes to stare at the mousewine in the mousewine fridge *


----------



## Glowstar

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

You are just making me wee with laughter not sleep!!! I am sure your little one will have the BEST and most original bedtime stories EVER :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

If only my boys could read! :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

Missy, we are all pulling for you and can't wait to see baby spike. I can't believe you made it to 7 on your own with your LO back to back!


----------



## citymouse

WT, I can't believe your babies are two weeks old! Are you hanging in there?


----------



## wondertwins

I know, Mouse, I can't believe it either! It's strange to think they're not even 40 weeks yet. We are all doing good (which is easier to say at the 11:00 feeding than the 2:00 a.m. feeding). ;)


----------



## citymouse

Just think of how fun it will be to watch them grow up to be best friends... and to idolize your son, too.


----------



## wondertwins

Every time I look at my 5'2" tall 11 year old, it reminds me to give these boys an extra cuddle since I know how fast they grow.


----------



## kymied

Mouse I love your stories!

My storage areas need sorting too, so if you figure out yours, can you came figure out mine? Most of our problem is I collect craft and sewing supplies I might use some day. And Hubby collects hobbies and all the stuff that goes with them. Now that we're converting a "storage room" into a baby's room we need to do something about the STUFF.

I think I might be loosing a bit of plug, I've had a few chunks of stringy gooey stuff that has some dried blood in it. Nothing the size of a pen though! I don't think anything is going to happen soon but I'm ready whenever the baby is.


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, I didn't know you sewed... or did I? I blame preggo brain. 

Sewing/crafting are by far the messiest and most clutterful pastimes on the face of the earth!


----------



## Widger

Missy - Well done for doing so well at home. All you can try for is the labour you want but ultimately the babies will do what they want to do and if they are not in the right place an epidural can certainly ease the pain and anxiety for you. Can't wait to see your baby!!

:rofl: Boring mouse.... you have had the opposite affect here and have had me laughing :rofl:

Kymied - Hope losing plug is a good sign for you that things about to happen

Blessed - Aahh, love the fact you are so in love with your family and BF goling well

WT - Aahh, cuddling all your boys 


Well, as you can tell I'm not having the best start to the morning. I've been up for the past hour or so and I should be known as Windy Widger as I can't stop passing really smelly :blush: wind. It is ridiculous. I went about 6 times to the toilet yesterday yet the wind keeps on coming?? I mean, surely I've passed most of it through now? Hopefully it means that baby is soon to be on its way? Desperate times eh..... thinking of excuses for excessive wind :rofl:

Oh and a friend had her baby yesterday and she wasn't due till the end of the month. Obviously delighted for her but so frustrated to think that I will no doubt be more overdue than I was the first time round :cry:

Again baby..... a 30 something week baby would be good this time round please!


----------



## MissyBlaze

And the winner is! I can't remember but little Ted was born by emergency section at 4.20. 9Lba 4oZ


----------



## Widger

Woo hoo :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

You know, it might actually be me with time!!! Even better :haha:

Wow, that is a good size eh? Hope you are doing ok Missy xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations missy...so happy for you. You did sooooo well...baby boy!!!! I was right but timing and weight way out. Hes a biggun...big hugs to you!!!!!!! X x x 

all emotional now:kiss:


----------



## waula

Missy - incredible news!!! congratulations!!!! :hugs: and a whopper!!! :wacko:

AFM - really regular contractions all night but tailed off at 4am so had a couple hours of snooze...now c'mon baby!!! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Widger it was you!!!! Boy and 4:39am.....second was ft with boy at 3:45. Both way off on.weight...no 9lbers....but you were closer than ft with 8lbs. Well done....you win......naff all ha ha ha. What about some windeze for your problem???:haha:

Waula....you are next in betting!!!!! I go boy.....ha ha....11th March 2pm.....9lb 6oz (ouch.:flower:...sorry)


----------



## Widger

Ok so I got sex and time.... I could be the winner as I was only 19 mins out from time :haha:

Waula - this is what happened to me and then they kick started with avengance again during the day. Now they've stopped a little try and rest some more. YOu will soon be woken up by the pain again OUCH!!


----------



## Widger

If only I could predict with my own baby :rofl: 

I just seem destined to be farty pants for the next few weeks


----------



## mitchnorm

25000 posts laddies and another baby. Welcome little Ted!!!

Feel all emotional and want mine....damn hormones x x x


----------



## emera35

Ooh yay Missy, well done you! :hugs: and welcome to little baby Ted! :cloud9:

:dance:

(And no I didn't secretly have a baby over night!)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Honestly the section was brilliant. Not at all like I thought. Amazing. He is so cute


----------



## Nicnak282

WA-HEY MISSY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

HUGE CONGRATS!!!! Take it easy and loadsa love to little (well...!!) Ted!!!!! :kiss::kiss: xx


----------



## citymouse

Congratulations, Missy! Welcome baby Spike! :cloud9: Ted is such a sweet name for a tiny baby!


----------



## Nicnak282

Quick question: is anyone else feeling really hot (not horny!!) the last few days????

I know it has gotten milder here in the UK but seriously I am feeling well warm!! I am usually the temperature of an ice-cube and pregnancy does not seem to have chaned this one jot...just wondering!! 

xx


----------



## MsCrow

Crikey Missy! A 9lb 4oz baby who was back to back _and _you laboured until you were 7cm? You're a superstar! 

Welcome baby Ted (love the name) :) Really hope you're both doing well and chilled out now.

Nicnak! No! Like you I've been cold, cold, cold throughout the pregnancy but it's not changed for me. Glad if it has for you?! Are you busy symptom spotting?

Well, bit of NHS campaigning this morning and then baby shower this afternoon.


----------



## loolindley

MISSY!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! That's a whole lotta baby! You superstar labouring to 7cm! Ted is a fab name, and I can't wait to see a picture of him. Enjoy baby cuddles!

Rashy - you are too funny! Far too funny for the middle of the night - go work on being boring!!!! :kiss:

Widger - farty? I wish! After a few days relief, I am back to being constipated, and it's making me feel so bloated and horrible. I would love a good trump right now (and thats a phrase I thought I would never utter!)

You'll be pleased to know that baby treated Al and I to a rare full belly roll this morning followed by some nasty sharp foof digging pains. All good though as means I can relax a bit this morning.

Happy Saturday folks!


----------



## emera35

Nicnak, I'm really overheating! Ergh its gross I hate feeling all sweaty :( I keep getting really mad at OH for shutting the windows, because i'm sat about naked and still too hot. At least he can put a jumper on if he's cold!! MsC be grateful you are cold!!

Loo glad mini-Loo is behaving this morning! ;)

On the plus side, I think I might feel slightly better this morning. Not sure yet, but maybe not dying quite as much as the last couple of days. :thumbup:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Congratulations Missy! Great weight! :happydance: 
I'm 40 weeks today & no signs or anything :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations Missy!!!! Great news to wake up to.:hugs: 3 out of the last 4 babies have ended in emergency c-section, guess its more common than I thought!

And congrats to the rest of us on passing 25,000 posts in the night, wowser! :cake:

Thanks citymouse, probably a good thing I didn't read that during the night as it would have set me off laughing rather than snoring! 

Despite a crap nights sleep I'm going t drag myself to yoga now, will officially be the biggest person there, should scare some of the 20ish weekers a bit!


----------



## Nicnak282

Emera - phew...not just me then!!! :thumbup: I keep opening windows and hubby keeps closing them :dohh: Even when I'm cold though I do like to feel some fresh air in the house...that is what jumpers are for!!!!! :haha:

MsCrow - lucky you!!! This is the first time during pregnancy that I've felt slightly 'warm'!!! Not seriously symptom spotting - but I am getting bored now so perhaps I am starting to live in hope that the day is not too far away!! Have a lovely baby shower today :flower:

xx

PS BIG YAY for baby Loo for a full belly-roll!!! :happydance: Now mummy Loo - please take it easier this weekend!!!!!! :flower:

PPS Hannah - YAY for being 40 weeks!! :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

I have been boiling hot over here for the last few weeks....calmed down a bit last few days though. But i normally feel the cold worse.

Loo .....great news about mini loo x

Emera...glad you are feeling a bit better x

Missy...glad you had a great experience however Ted came into the world....big hugs for him. Cant wait to see pics x x

Was awake at 6:20....woke up hubby...tired again at 7 ish but he was awake and then i couldnt sleep....now he is dropping off again and i.am wide wake. Grrrr cant synch our sleeping patterns never mind a baby ha ha


----------



## wondertwins

Way to go Missy! Ted is such a sweet name, and 9 lbs is incredible! 

Sorry for the wind, Widger. I had it really bad post surgery and know it's no fun.


----------



## waula

Mitch - 9lb 8??! Jeez woman...should I order in my wheelchair now??

Contractions every 10mins or so and not horrendous so i'm off to reflexology session to see if that can kick things off again...hoping I can sit still!

Missy - you enjoying your snuggles??? So very pleased for you...and Ted is an awesome name...big massive :hugs: hun and hope your recovery goes well...

Happy saturday lads!!! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

*OMG such AMAZING news to wake up to! CONGRATULATIONS MISSY! *:cry: So happy for you :cry: these are happy tears :cry:

Ted is SUCH a super name.... super ted.... love it.... :happydance: so cute! :happydance:

Now i want digs..... :(

*nicnak *- ive been hot for last couple of weeks and i usually feel the cold. Ive been sleeping as nature intended on top of the duvet for a while :blush:

No signs of anything happening here - still no plug loss or contractions etc xxx

anyone else feeling disgusting now? I feel bloated and gross. and my skin is suddenly rough as. really feel bit depressed about it. 

cant wait to see photos of baby Ted :)


----------



## mitchnorm

I feel all swollen and tingly in the feet and hands every morning....feels a bit better during the day. My bump has changed shape for sure ...more up front. Feel tired but skin is still good hss been since 2nd tri

Sorry waula but i remember midwife tellibg you you were having a biggun and i totally undrestimated Teds weight ;-)

Still llazying in bed...hubby gone to get pastries and coffee WITH caffeine yum....if she doesnt like she know what she has to do:happydance:

Dtd this morning....not quite according to plan....did do it but probably not desired outcome. Long story :haha:

My mate has posted on fb...had her baby boy 12 days ago.and no name yet.....isnt that a bit strange!!???! Even if they didnt find out sex surely they discussed.both girls and boys names :-/


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I can easily see that being us too, we've not got a shortlist yet of boy or girl names, figure we've got 6 weeks to register the birth although hoping we actually leave hospital with a name ideally!

Waula - hope things move on for you today, good luck!

Just been invited out to lunch, hooray! DH is in a rowing race this afternoon over in Chester so hoping nothing happens as he'll be uncontactable on the water for a couple of hours, eek.


----------



## crowned

Congratulations Missy!!! You must be over the moon, and we're thrilled for you too!!

I'm super warm a lot too - especially when visiting people. I think it's because too many bodies make a room even warmer? All I know is I'm always the one taking off layers and fanning myself with papers when we're having coffee with people. Not normal for me either, as non-pregnant me was usually cold.

Having some maternity photos taken this morning. We weren't planning on doing any, but found a photographer who is trying to build up her portfolio and wants to do them for free, so why not? :happydance:


----------



## emera35

I can't believe I'm 41 weeks tomorrow! :shock: think I'll take a bump picture later in the hope its the last one!
OH has gone to work today as I'm actually not feeling too bad now :dance: My friend is coming over in a few hours to help me out though, love her. Also I imagine we'll bake something :thumbup: 
OH was planning to take his 2 weeks paternity leave followed by a weeks holiday, and then he also has the first 2 weeks of April booked off as holiday for his and Roh's birthdays. Anyway, he s going to get them to switch the weeks holiday to next week by the end of which I'll either have had the baby or will be booked for induction. Either way he won't be working. The result of all of this is I only have to manage with me and Roh alone for the rest of today and tomorrow and then OH is off until mid April! Brilliant! :) 

Just wish I could stop coughing, its doing my nut and giving me a headache! Boo hiss!


----------



## wondertwins

Emera, I'm pulling for a quick turn around for you. :hugs: you deserve a mommy medal for what you've gone through.


----------



## wondertwins

FYI naked baby cuddles in the morning are the best thing in the universe.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Missy congratulations! Sounds like we had a similar labor experience!!! I got to about 7cm on my own then had epi as bubs was back to back (horrible contractions hey!) epidural was amazing though! I'd tell anyone not to be scared of them!!! Then had an emergency section as well which was better then I thought! Hope recovery goes as well as mine is!

If anyone is scared about epidurals or c sections don't be. It's not as bad as you think. 

Hope your all well! I'm tryin to keep up but it's hard!! Brax and I are both doing well!! He is just so so amazing! You will all love meeting your little ones. I thought it would be an amazing experience becoming a mum but it's even better then I'd ever imagined! Also to breast feeding is amazing as well. It's such a beautiful experience and I was a bit on the fence. Everyone should give it a go if your not sure because even know its painful and hard to start with (were still learning Brax and I) it's just beautifully bonding for yourself and bubs! 

Can't wait till you all get to meet your babies.. It's just seriously the best experience of my life..

Sorry if I sound all sappy but you will all get it soon! There truly are no words!


----------



## lozza1uk

Aw wouldluv, :hugs: that's lovely! All these babies are starting to make me look forward to meeting mine, rather than just being scared!


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - 12 days with no name????? thats agggessss!!! we arent 100% sure on names but will be alot sooner than that :shrug:

right off to see friends.... enjoy your day all... missy enjoy that new baby of yours :hugs:

xxx waula - get a move on :winkwink: btw for you... i guess.... 10lb 7oz.... :haha: :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ok...i cant wait any longer....planning to pick up travel system today. I know irs bad luck (so my mum says) but i am worried about having time to pick up when baby comes and getting used to putting it togeher,fitting in car etc. I thought we will keep frame in garage and have carrycot and fabric stuff in dining room....just in case it gets damp in garage...that way it beats the superstition ha ha.

Also going to.window shop with these vouchers in M&Ps ....if i.buy anything will leave tagged.

Anyone wortied they dont have enough / too many clothes...wrong sizes etc mmmm

wouldluv.....thank you for your post...i am sooooo excited for my lo to be here and have some of those naked cuddles WT is talking about. 

Right time to.get up x x


----------



## emera35

Awwww, i'm so emotional and happy for all the Mamas who are in love with their new babies!! :cloud9: I remember the feeling soo well, like you suddenly realise that you have more love to give than you ever thought possible, and there is this amazing little person who is so so perfect, and YOU made them! :cry: Yay! I'm still sooo excited about meeting bumpy, even if she is going to get a bit of a talking to once she's out and properly paying attention about her timekeeping! :haha:
I guess i'm starting to feel a bit better too, because it can only really go on another week and then i'll have to be induced. Well, i could say no to it, but to be honest, why the heck would i say no?!?! :haha:

WT you are sooo right i loooove the naked baby cuddles!!! :) In fact i had a bath with Roh last night and we had a good snuggle, once he stopped blowing raspberries on my bump and poking my nipples! :dohh: Its still lovely though even 2 years on :cloud9:


----------



## emera35

Mitch, at the rate i'm going i'm starting to worry i won't get any use out of all the newborn stuff i have! :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Lozza don't be scared! I honestly had a pretty crap time in the end with my labor but because I hadn't set it all out in my head or anything I just planned to go with the flow it was fine. I just trusted the doctors and nurses knew what they were doing and tried to remain as calm and positive for my baby. Admittedly I did loose it for a bit just before I got the epi as I'd made the decision because the pain was really starting to hit me. Each contraction went right through bump, back and then started to radiate down my thighs because of bubs being back to back but then a fire drill went off and the anethetist wasn't allowed to enter the hospital for the next 45 mins so I had to keep laboring on my own and I guess because I'd made that choice and thought it would be over soon it really hit me hard!

But it was only one day and it was over (c section recovery is obviously more then a day) and now we have Braxton! He makes it all very worth while!! 

So please don't be scared. You can do it!!


----------



## emera35

Sooo, here you go, my 41 week bump (well 40+6 weeks)

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN1932.jpg


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow emera thats a fab bump!!!! And it looks like all bump too...she has baked nicely and is going to be a nice healthy weight.....with you on the newborn clothes usage. I mostly have up to 9-10lbs newborn...nothing apart from vest in up to 7.5lb...dont think.they'll get much use ha ha.

I reckon my lo is going to come in over 8lbs...not sure why i.think.that


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations Missy! I did guess boy lol.

Just came on here to see if there was another baby, so excited that there was :)

Got a busy day ahead so I don't have time to catch up right now, got MIL coming to visit this morning, so got to get the house decent. I'll be on to check up on everyone later, enjoy your Saturday ladies!


----------



## mitchnorm

Bump pic 39+4
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120310-00071.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## emera35

Ah Mitch the traditional sideways bump shot! :haha: that's quite some bump yourself lady, very neat! :flower:

Mine dropped at 37 weeks-ish and has been filling back up over the last 4 weeks so its all high up again! :haha: its solid and lumpy with knees/feet/bum etc all over now! She is definitely not going to be a small girl!


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning Ladies. I'm going to try to remember everything, lol.
Nice bumps ladies, Mitch with her sideways photos. :rofl:
Missy- I was wrong on all accounts. :dohh: But congrats, I love the name Ted, so cute.
Heat wise- I'm finding it much hotter than usual. And I was the woman wearing a hoodie all summer. :dohh:
I know there was something else but.... forgive me. :)

DTD this morning. Feeling crampy and tight now. Took a tylenol and they haven't stopped so I guess they are real contractions. :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Right, that's it then, I might brave :sex: later when OH gets home. Been avoiding it as I'm so damn tender and sore feeling down there. Might just grit my teeth and think of England though! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Hannah, happy 40 weeks!

Loo, yay for baby rolls!

WT, your cuddles comment made me all squishy, shocked my right boob hasn't soaked my top... Sorry, I know that's gross. :rofl:

Emera and Mitch, nice bumps! 

Crowned, have a great photo shoot!

Who was doing yoga and scaring the other ladies, Lozza? My plans exactly!


----------



## MissyBlaze

I can't believe how cure and perfect this kid is. Oh is totally in love! He didn't realise how much he was going to feel I don't think!


----------



## emera35

D'awww, so cute Missy. Really happy for you both :) xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaw missy :kiss:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww Missy, that's so cute. I think we are all secretly jealous lol. :)


----------



## Glowstar

awwww missy xxxx


emera Fab bump! 9lb?

Mitch yours has dropped! 8lb 2oz. xxc


----------



## loolindley

Awwwwwww. How loved up is this thread? Fab!!!! It's almost making me wish that mine was here....but then my sensible head arrives and realises it can't possibly come because we are not ready :rofl:

So only a flying visit to the house today, and we didn't lift a finger......so I have been bored.......and what do I do when I am bored? WE BOUGHT A NEW CAR!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We got a brand new, 12 plate Peugeot 3008. It's black and shiney and HUZZAH! It wont arrive until the 24th, but thats ok.

Happy days! AND I am even home for a nap! Could this day get any better?!!!


----------



## loolindley

Great bumps by the way lads! They are both so neat! It still shocks me that they are housing tiny little people. Nuts!


----------



## loolindley

Tripple post.....sorry.....please can I have permission to go back to work on the house tomorrow. I fear what I might buy with another day stretching out ahead of me!


----------



## emera35

Loo - nice boredom purchase! :haha: I got bored earlier and bought a couple more stairgates and some vest extenders and a gro-clock. Go me! :haha:

I love that you think your bubs won't arrive just because you aren't ready! They come when they damn well please I can vouch for that, to both extremes now! :rofl:

Glow - yeah 9lb plus would not surprise me at this point. :ignore:

Loving all the loved up Mamas! :baby:


----------



## loolindley

No, no Emera...it's ok, I've had a word with the baby, and reasoned with it. S/he has made me it's biatch for the past 9 months, now it's time to give a little back!!! :rofl::rofl:

What is a vest extender?


----------



## emera35

Like a bra extender except for babies vests, as everything is designed for disposable nappies the vests get too short early when you have reusable nappies, especially at night when they are pretty chunky nappies. Roh tends to take all his clothes off in the morning then gets cold and wakes us up :dohh: so the poppered vests are great as he can't take em off! He's in the biggest size they do now (its normal vests from 2+ apparently) so yeah, extenders! :haha: My life is quite exciting as you can tell :haha:

Also, glad you have a baby that listens to you, this one is blatantly in there listening to me shouting at her to get out and basically giving me the finger. Cheeky madam!! :rolleyes:


----------



## MissyBlaze

So sleepy. Snore. Not slept since yesterday morning. And I'm on morphine...


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Missy!

Keira is officially 2 months old already, I can't believe it! She is starting to act like a regular old newborn now and decided to keep Mommy and Daddy up all night because she wanted cuddles!


----------



## mitchnorm

Well my window shopping trip to M&P ended up in purchase of the gingerbred blanket (think a couple of you have it) 20% off....3 sleepsuits and a tommy tippee grooming kit we needed...10% off them....still got money left on giftcard but not alit ha ha....

Finished off with McDs and a bag of choccy buttons on sofa with rlt. Oooh also.picked up my M&P zoom with pushchair and carrycot attachment. Put it up on decking and now in garage.....carrycot in house.....avoids the wrath of my mum and superstitions ha ha


----------



## Nicnak282

Ooh good purchase Mitch with the Gingerbread blanket! Got one a few months ago and. Love it!! Couldn't resist the matching cushion either, hmmmm! Hope the McD's and buttons went down well hon! Xx

Skadi - cannot believe Keira is 2 months already...amazing!!! Xx

Missy - get some sleep lady!! So happy for you and your little family! Xx


----------



## loolindley

Mitch :yipee: at picking up your pram! Ours is in the garage too. So exciting! As for the maccy D's, I think I have just experienced a craving :sad2: I swear I have NOT got the McD's thing that you all have gone on about...until now. BAH!!! Chicken stirfry for my tea. :brat:

Just had an amazing 2 hour nap, complete with doggy snuggles. Lovely!


----------



## emera35

I'm finding whenever I crave McDs its only because I want salt! Marmite on crunchy toast seems to fix it most the time :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Amy's Connie should be coming home by the end of the week! This news has just made me cry happy tears :cry: Great news!!!!

EDIT - ooh, that really could be it Emera *smacks lips together*, I've got a really salty thai sauce that I could use with the stir fry that tastes amazing when I use ginger lime and garlic as a marinade. Yum.


----------



## emera35

Dead jealous about the nap Loo!


----------



## emera35

Ooh that sounds delicious Loo! :drool: I just had a healthy "family" chilli with rice for dinner, it has loads of sneaky veg in and no added salt. Its pretty nice but not quite the same as a full on chilli. Roh loves it though and I can't be bothered cooking separate meals these days. 

US ladies, or anyone who might know, what exactly is a "social aid + pleasure club"? Is it as I suspect some sort of strip joint/brothel? FIL has been to the states and gave Roh some frizbees and cups to play with. They are all branded with various logos and then that tag line underneath. Just debating how appropriate it is for Roh to have them, not that he can read, but still... :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

Damn it....jusy deleted my post...grrrr

Was saying that i havent really had McDs cravings unlike ft and co....hubby wanted today. I am loving marmite and cheese on toast, wedges of cheese, crunchy nut cornflakes and cheerios (not all together ha ha)

Great news about connie....all early march mama babies home where they belong.

Yeah for the nap loo.....i am off to soak in a bubble bath mmmmmmm


----------



## newfielady

Emera- never actually heard of those terms but certainly sounds stripperrific! :haha:
Great news about Connie. :hugs: Amy must be so excited!
Apparently we all have the same cravings. DH informed me we are going for a drive tonight and having McD's for supper. :rofl: I find it funny that for all the differences in location the one thing we all have in common in McD's. :rofl:

AFM- I had some hard contractions earlier, I wasn't really sure what to do with myself. Didn't really hurt but was soooo uncomfortable. Def the real deal though as I had back pain that radiated out to the front. They are starting to die down again now. I don't think I lost my plug yet :shrug:.


----------



## Widger

Aahh. There's a lot of love in this thread today with new babies. I can't wait to experience that again. Hope you manage to rest a little Missy although i know how difficult that is in a noisy post natal ward. Although my experience is of London mayhem, in cramped conditions.

Well, I fell over today. Doing my usual nesting.... yes, it is still going on... and not quite sure how i managed it but I got caught up in Daniel's ride on fire engine and it dragged me awkwardly forward before landing in a heap (luckily on my side). Im sure it would have looked highly amusing but think it scared my little one and Daniel. Bless him, he ran over to me.... so, nesting over and I'm going to just direct hubby to do it all 

Niknak - I'm hot too now. In fact, suddenly sweaty at night. I feel so ugly this pregnancy:cry:

Edit - newfie, hope it kicks off again for you. I didn't lose plug, or had my show until I was a day into early Labour and when it came it slowed things down :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch - mmmmmmm. All those foods sound good. Maybe it's not McD's I want, maybe it's just food!!!!

Newfie - I really hope things kick off for you again soon. xx

Widger - you ok hun? Nasty scare for you, but a reminder that we are not invincible. Take care of yourself. xxxx

Right. An early tea I think. I'm starving!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

congrats missy on your baby boy! lookign forward to some pics soon.

Loo - you made me laugh with your new car buying. very exciting!

mouse - i love your mouse story!

sorry cant remember what everyone else has been up to.

afm, i had a lovely 'date' with hubby at the cinema, followed by lunch out and wondering around the shops. Gap has an amazing sale on baby clothes if anyone is interested. i resisted buying anything until i know the sex of the baby. there is only so much beige i can take.

so tired i had another nap this afternoon.

no baby for me yet...


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations Missy! I love the name and can't wait for a picture! 

I've forgotten everything I was going to say! Oh no! 

I've been nesting all day and I'm knackered! I'm just about to go and have a bath but I've been having cramps/pains/contractions? all day... about 30 minutes apart and not getting any closer. I'm hoping this is good news and I'll make some more progress soon!


----------



## Glowstar

Loo - yay for getting a new car!!! :happydance: AND for finally taking it easy :winkwink:

Widger - hope you are OK? what a fright you must have got :hugs:

Mitch - enjoy your soak!

Cupcake - sounds like you had a lovely time with OH :kiss: I meant to say a week or so ago. I saw pics of your nursery and pram and meant to comment but think I was at work and then the thread flew to quick I didn't comment. Anyhoo - both gorgeous and that baby will be in the lap of luxury in that pram :baby:

AFM - pretty bored. Not sure what to do with myself as OH is about to start watching boxing :sleep: Baby has been freaking out today! very uncomfortable at times :shock:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks glow for your comments about the nursery and pram!

my baby has been wriggling around like mad today. i agree very uncomfortable.

im bored too! nothing good on the telly...


----------



## loolindley

Rubbish on the telly! Considering watching Love and Other Drugs on sky movies, but it does sound on the wrong side of shite :shrug:


----------



## kymied

Emera I've never heard of that exact phrase but it sounds like a strip club to me. Probably not appropriate for Roh.

I need to go to the store and pick up some nursing bras and a diaper pail but my car is blocked in by my FIL's truck and I don't want to ask him to move it because they're actually getting work done on the baby's room.

And I want to take a nap but it's so noisy....


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmm that films ok but yeah not great....if its free worth a look..wouldnt pay for it :-(

Luckily i.have the golf to keep me occupied tonight with a break for CSI at 9:30 ish. Gotta love that 

Had lovely bath...foot rub from hubby and a glass of red wine which is far too small :nope:


----------



## loolindley

Foot rub! You lucky lady!

Did I say that sometime over the next week or two I'm going to have to ask Al to immac my legs :blush: soooooo sexy, I know :haha: I think my allure might be slipping away!!!

I got my mum to cut my toe nails yesterday. I'm having to share the fun grooming jobs!!

I'd usually get a wax, but am trying to watch the pennies, so the only thing I am going to splash out on is a bikini wax....that would be too much for Al to sort out!!! :rofl:

Why can't hair/toe nails just never grow???? I feel so unsexy walking around like a yeti. Bah!


----------



## mitchnorm

My hair growth has slowed right down.... Not much on legs usually anyway, very sparse so managed a shave in bath tonight  

I bought a groupon for mani and pedi for £18 and tried to redeem for next week but no slots....pooop. Have to be after bubba comes. 

I am getting foot rubs every night....think its to avoid dtd ha ha


----------



## kymied

My leg hair stopped growing. I haven't shaved since before Christmas and there are only like 5 hairs.


----------



## crowned

Newfie, I get contractions exactly like that every single time we DTD and then they fizzle out to nothing. They last for hours though, and are pretty painful at times. :flower:

Loo, what does "12 plate" mean? Even DH doesn't know... Congrats on the new car though!!!!


----------



## loolindley

I had a wax at the start of Jan, and it's fair to say they have grown back :haha: good job my hair is blonde! 

I don't want to do the immac too soon because if this baby isn't showing up for another 4 weeks, they will be hairy again, and I can't ask Al to do it twice!!! 

Another glamorous side of pregnancy eh?!? :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

12 plate is the new licence reg that has just come out.

Feeling all responsible buying a family car. We actually looked in the back to weigh up space, which had never been a consideration! So grown up! :rofl:


----------



## kimbo46

I had my baby! On thursday, 8th march at 37+3. my yellow bundle turned blue. As of yet, I still dont know how much he weighed, given that one set of midwife's scales said 6lb 3oz and the other midwife's said 5lb 10 oz. So ive got to wait till tomorrow for another set from the hospital and then they will work it out roughly from there. I had him at home, after a 3 hour labour. Labour dust to all those still waiting xx


----------



## Widger

Well last time I got a bikini wax around 39 weeks as thought that was the reason baby hadn't showed up... through sheer embarrassment :rofl: it still didn't get him out!!

I epilated last week and it hurt so bad. Thankfully only a few stragglers on my leg but bikini line could do with a butchering again. Well, that is what happened last time I tried to sort out down there.

As we are on delicate subjects :blush: I'm still pooping for England. Everything seemed to calm down earlier today.... and the wind but boy tonight I'm having the mother of all clear outs, I'm not sure I've got much left in there :rofl:

I am also getting waves of pain too, every 20 mins or so. Prob all connected to wind etc as last time from my very first contraction I knew about it. Hmm suppose could be different this time round? Yes, I'm clutching at straws here.

Oh and pulled myself a little earlier falling over girls but doing ok so thanks for asking Loo and Glowie.... then I tripped up over a wire too. Luckily managed to stabilise myself this time. Clumsy and poopy - what an attractive situation :haha:

Edit - congrats Kimbo on your blue bundle :yipee:


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations Kimbo!

Widger - maybe I should stay hairy if I want this little one to stay put!!! I just don't want to leave it so long that I am either in labour or can't get a bikini appointment! I don't even know how they will feel about 'sorting out' a full term lady!!!! I'm also jealous about your toilet habits. I'm so clogged! Just had loads of chilli in my tea. I hope it works! :haha:


----------



## crowned

I've only seen two photos so far (she needs time to edit before sending thme to me), but here's one from this morning's maternity photo shoot, lads. I'll be deleting in a few hours for privacy :)

Edit: photo removed.


----------



## loolindley

Crowned, you look amazing! So healthy and radiant! xx


----------



## Widger

Oh wow crowned. What a great photo. Wish I looked that good.

Loo - believe me, if I could put you on the toilet instead of me I would sort it out :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Crowned you look fab!

I seem to have been in the toilet a fair bit, makes a nice change from being constipated earlier on though so I'm not complaining!

No Other signs of any sort though from me. Feeling a lot of pressure down low if I walk too far or sit in certain positions but guess that's just from being engaged, unless it's moved a bit further down.


----------



## wondertwins

Gorgeous, Crowned!!

Emera, Did your father in law visit New Orleans? If so, it's nothing bad. :) https://www.neworleansonline.com/neworleans/multicultural/multiculturaltraditions/socialaid.html


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow crowned you look amazing!! Wish i had taken up the offer from someone i know too now...she ws also doing for free for portfolio. Now too late...not feeling that amazing anymore ha ha

Congratulations kimbo x x

Right off to my bed to watch csi and rest of golf....... 

No sign of any symptoms here either...lower back pain and a few tightening but nothing to.write home about :nope:

Night ladies x

edit....waulas gone quiet today hmmmmm


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Kimbo!

Great photo, crowned!

Yay for new car, Loo!

Yoga was good... I feel soooo slow compared to the other ladies. There was a woman next to me who looked to be an advanced age mama (like 50ish... It's actually pretty common around here), and then halfway through the class she told me she wasn't pregnant. I would have made that announcement at the outset. :rofl: Was nice to move around. And then I got a sub on the way home... With a giant double-fudge cookie. 

A friend/former co-worker is stopping by soon. We shared an office for five years. When she met my family at the shower, she was like, " Oh, I've heard about you!" Scared them, I think. :haha:

And soooo happy for Amy and family to get to bring Connie home!


----------



## crowned

I wasn't feeling that amazing either, but photographers are good at making you feel good about yourself. You should still do it, if she's up for it - especially if it's free! You just might get some awesome shots out of it :)


----------



## emera35

Crowned you look amazing!

Kimbo - Congratulations! :baby:

Widger be careful honey! :hugs: Glad you are ok!

WT, thankyou! Yes FIL did visit New Orleans as part of his trip! Ahh i feel better now. It just sounded a little dodgy! To be honest, mostly because he is the sort of person to go to a strip club or brothel given the chance, so i'm glad the gifts are innocent :thumbup:

Honestly, please, this baby needs to get out! I just had 1/3 of a hot cross bun and now i think i'm about to be sick because apparently that was too much to eat in one go! :( Seriously i'm going to be really suffering if i can't eat more than that for the whole of next week :(


I can genuinely say i've never felt so generally unwell, uncomfortable and frustrated in my life! (*Ranty list of misery coming up, feel free to ignore!!!!*) I have constant heartburn and acid reflux which is making me sick in my mouth all the time if i eat ANYTHING, my hands and feet are swollen and feel horrible, i can't roll over in bed without crying in pain, i can't walk for more than 5 minutes without being in pain, i have to pee every 30 minutes 24/7, i have a headache from coughing, i have backache from coughing, my muscles round my ribs are pulled from coughing. I can't breath properly, i can't sleep unless i'm sat up or it makes me sick and i have a coughing fit, my nose is blocked, my skin is blotchy and horrible, my stretch marks are multiplying daily and itch like mad! My boobs and nipples are constantly sore, i have a foot digging my ribs, and hands punching my cervix! I have cankles, and i'm permanently sweating and feel too hot, every time i cough i wet myself, so even though i'm washing 10 times a day i'm constantly sat on my own pee :sick:. On top of all that, i'm an emotional wreck, i'm really tired and i'm struggling to cope with my very active toddler! I JUST WANT TO HAVE THIS FLIPPING BABY!!! :brat: (*ok, i'm done!*)

Right, sorry about that, i feel a little better now. My poor OH is doing his best to keep me sane, and i have no one else to rant to, so had to get it out. Plus i know you lads understand! Still i'm a bit ashamed to be so whingy! :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Oh Emera. I remember going overdue, feeling such a swollen whale having many complaints as yourself. The good news is you are now feeling much better than you were a few days ago so are actually ready to go now. So come on baby girl... start things off tonight

Ok, so no more pains... arrgh, driving myself mad with every twinge. You'd think having done it once I might have some idea :haha:

I'm off to bed... after getting up at 5am, no nap and obsessive nesting I'm knackered.

Hope to wake up to news from Waula... And Emera of course


----------



## mitchnorm

Oh emera....my last quick read before bedtime and couldnt not send you some hugs.....when will they induce you (if you indeed have to be)? I hope it doesnt come to that and baby is listening. Big :hugs:...it will all happen soon and you will be holding your little girl and forget all this uncomfort and pain xxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Oh Emera honey...HUGE HUGS!!!!! 

Keep remembering that this too will end...and the amazing outcome of holding your beautiful little lady xx So sorry you are feeling just so pants. 

We are always here to listen even if we cannot help much. Take really good care of you and know that she'll be here so so soon!!! Yay!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## emera35

:hugs: Thanks Lads!!
If it goes to the point where i go +12 overdue, i think they will want to induce. So thats next friday or there abouts. I always thought i'd refuse induction, its not something i've ever approved of, messing with the body's natural processes, other than for safety/medical/complications of course, in which case its a lifesaver! However, now i'm at this point, i'm thinking induction is a very attractive option! To be completely honest if someone offered me a c-section tomorrow, even though the thought of surgery terrifies me, i'd have a very hard time refusing!


----------



## mitchnorm

Not keen on induction myself but....maybe its not just for the health and safety of baby but also well being of mum. These last 2-3 weeks i have started to really feel it.....especially mentally....just want baby in arms....

However i am a very impatient person....you i think.are much.more laid back x x 

Try and get some sleep x x remember we are always here


----------



## kymied

Oh Emera! I agree that induction and c-section sounds scary but also attractive. I'm starting to feel the achiness all over and giant! I'm sure any of us that go over are going to feel as bad as you are. You're handling it really well. Have you considered calling your midwife and sobbing to her? Maybe you need a good scratch and sniff.


----------



## emera35

Well, i have a consultant's appointment on tuesday, and the MW on wednesday, so i guess i'll see what they say. I think my main concern at this point is the size of bumpy. If she's getting too big, then there is all sorts of issues with that. Hopefully the consultants will have some decent advice/plan for me when i go in. The MW will do a S+S on wednesday either way.


----------



## MsCrow

Thinking of you Emera and hoping you have some action soon. Of course, having wanted to get past 37 weeks with this pregnancy, it was always _somewhat _inevitable you would go overdue with this little lady. Not much comfort though!

Just got home after a veerrrryyy long day, campaigning, learning that my grandfather is in hospital and the baby shower. The last of which was lovely and I feel totally spoiled by some really funny and thoughtful friends.


----------



## citymouse

Emera :hugs: You poor mama!


----------



## lauraclili

Emera, I'm sorry you're feeling so rotten. Cme little girly! Be nice to your mummy and come out! 

Xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Cant sleep!!!!!!!!!:cry::cry:

Been awake for an hour......now 5am...this sucks and you are all asleep:cry:

Lucky mamas x x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm awake! Leah Jade Warwicker was born this morning at 00:56 weighing 6lb 15oz :baby:


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow congratulations.......:happydance:....just after due date eh? It was yesterday i think wasnt it? All go ok....you in hospital? :kiss:


----------



## citymouse

Can't type very well because dog's head is on keyboard. Ah, there he goes. 

Congratulations, Hannah!

Mitch, sorry you can't sleep. I'm still up! Still trying to get some work done. (And by trying, I mean, eating ice cream and watching Youtube videos.)


----------



## mitchnorm

Uuurgh this sucks.....had half a glass of red wine last night too...thought that would send me to sleep...no such luck. I seem to wish the days away at the moment.

Encouraged by Hannah lack of symptoms aka 'not a sausage' at 7-8am yesterday morning but she has her baby less than 24 hours later.

Plus i have cat sleeping on me on sofa and sore hip...really need to turn.....all hunkydory over here in the UK :nope:


----------



## Glowstar

Hannah - huge Congrats on your little girl xx sounds like it might have been fairly quick?? 

emera typed a big response last night and its not here grrr x

Mitch - I've been awake for ages to! it's rubbish! I stayed up till 2.00 am to hoping I might sleep better - no such luck. up at 4 for toilet then wide awake at 5.30!


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning laddies over in insomnia corner...I feel ya pain :cry: I've been awake since the early hours...AGAIN!! :cry: I would've kept you company Mitch but my bloody blackberry is playing so now on laptop - I even considered ironing hubby's shirts at 4am!! Don't worry I wasn't that sleep deprived!!! :haha:

Congrats to Hannah :happydance: well done - hope all went ok!! 

Got dad and sis visiting a little later...looking forward to seeing them but feel quite grumpy so hope I snap outta it!! 

I just want baby out safe and sound now...:baby:

xxx


----------



## emera35

Have the clocks changed this weekend or is it week after next? So confused!

Congratulations Hannah! X


----------



## Nicnak282

PS Just thought I had a runny/ blocked nose but wiped and it's a nosebleed...PAH!!! Woke up hot with headache so perhaps that's why? :shrug:

PPS Ominously quiet from FT...:shrug: you don't suppose?????? :winkwink:

PPPS Wonder if Waula has had her :baby: yet??! :happydance:


----------



## Nicnak282

Emera - confused too!!!! Just seen that I posted at 8.12am today and it's only 7.14am now by my clocks!!!!! WTF! :dohh:

Hope you're feeling ok honey xx :flower:


----------



## emera35

I'm ok woken up at 4am with mild contractions. Still going, but not getting stronger. Pff, hate this nonsense. 

My calendar says daylight savings start today, but BST in 2 weeks, so, err, what does this mean? Is it 8am or what?!? My poor brain!


----------



## emera35

Wondering about Waula too!! :baby:


----------



## Widger

Oh wow Hannah. I remember seeing your post yesterday morning and less than 24 hours later you've had your baby. Congratulations. I always wake up thinking, that's another day over... when nothing happens but it can kick off during the day so good news for us all, particularly Emera.

Well, hate to say it but slept so well last night which was such a relief after nights of bad sleep. I think I completely wore myself out yesterday nesting and falling over fire engines :haha:

Pains from yesterday obviously came to nothing. Going to go out today for a walk, play with my boys. Springtime is here yeah!! Well, feels like it.

Hope some of you get to catch up on much needed sleep xx

Edit - didn't think they went back for a few weeks? Sorry.doesn't help


----------



## Nicnak282

By brain really cannot handle it at this time (whatever the bloody time actually is!!!!)...arrrgghhhh!

I think today is your day Emera...I'll keep my fingers crossed xx


----------



## emera35

Hah Nicnak, I'm done with thinking any day is my day, I have a "boy who cried wolf" thing going on with my body now! :haha: Until I see waters breaking or I can't think during contractions I'm ignoring it! ;)

Determined to work out what the time is!


----------



## emera35

According to the gov website clocks change 25th March this year. Right. Sorted!


----------



## Nicnak282

emera35 said:


> According to the gov website clocks change 25th March this year. Right. Sorted!

YAY! Thought it was too early but it confuddled our poor brains after crappy night's sleep and then seeing that we've posted an hour after the actual time!!! :wacko::wacko:

Thanks hon :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah i was confused by that..posted at 5am and came up as 6!!!! I wish:wacko:...its usually towards end of month...dobt want to lose an hour now!!!

Went back to bed about 6:30 and have just managed an extra couple of hours.

Saw some postings from ft on other threads from late last night so not sure she has news. Spurs got beaten AGAIN so she might of been unhappy bunny:hugs: ooops

Emera...hoping today for you too....and then me please:kiss:


----------



## emera35

Oh, times seem to have fixed themselves now? My poor little brain! Wish I could go back to bed but Roh is jumping all over it, OH keeps grumbling and trying to go back to sleep. Ain't happening though, I've been awake on and off since 4am, he can bloody suffer with me! 
Contractions are annoying pretty frequent and strong enough to be uncomfortable/wake me up, but not to be anything proper. :dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

Fingers crossed Emera that they get stronger today!

X


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats hannah! im also encouraged by the 'not a sausage' comment and then baby 24 hours later! just goes to show you cant tell with these things.

ive still got my fingers crossed for a tuesday 13th baby


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning*

*Hannah* - huge CONGRATS on baby Leah :) enjoy your first days and then i cant wait to see some photos xxx

*Emera *- :hugs: hope this is it for you. I think it must be? Only fair.

*Nicnak* - No news from me :nope:

Hope *waula* is in labour...... i have a feeling she may be? and hope *Missy* is getting HEAPS of tiny baby cuddles :)

I came on here last night but didnt post as didnt want to bring you all down. Im afraid im in the depths of a one women pity party.

1. spurs lost - yeah big deal i know... but it actually is :(
2. I have a new patch of stretchies.... on top of my calf muscle????!!!! seriously?????? :shrug: I dont get it.
3. My bump was beyond uncomfy last night at my friends so we left at 10pm. No signs tho. 
4. My parents went on hols yesterday... feel down that they are not around. 
5. Generally feel disgusting. Big. Whale. Puffy. Cant see me EVER being back to a healthy size 10/12... really cant.

all normal pregnancy stuff im sure so im trying to snap out of it. 

Its sooooo wrong of me to be down ESPECIALY after a MC. But i just cant help it today :(

sorry girls :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaah ft...no sympathy on spurs...they are having a shocking run of form.....
For everything else....mc or no mc...you.have a right to feel however you.feel. You have another life growing inside of you and its taking ALOT from us...we are alll feeling it and are here for each other. Just no one else go into labour before emera....she will lose it ;-) (sorry emera only joking x x )
And regards going back to that 10/12 it will be the last thing on your mind when you have that gorgeous baby in your arms....so you.only make it to a 12 for a while...so what? 

That being said i.feel you on all points except spurs x x


----------



## mitchnorm

:hugs: to everyone today

Anyhow point number 6 for me....off to ikea returns now...what an arse ache that is :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

emera35 said:


> I'm ok woken up at 4am with mild contractions. Still going, but not getting stronger. Pff, hate this nonsense.
> 
> My calendar says daylight savings start today, but BST in 2 weeks, so, err, what does this mean? Is it 8am or what?!? My poor brain!

I laboured like that with number 2. was convinced wasn't labour. later that night a show and baby less than 3 hours later so hoping this is it for you!!

FT - please don't worry about weight. allow yourself the time it took to put it on to get it off. that's always worked for me. and I don't obsess about it then. there is no denying the huge changes your body has made. I had horrendous strethies on my boobs and bum with DD1, if its any consolation you would NEVER EVER know I'd had any. they shrunk back, went clear and never came back!!!!


----------



## emera35

FT massive :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: from me! Can't comment on football, although its that thing with the men running around grass with a round ball right? :shrug: all the rest I have sooo much sympathy! You should have come on here last night and we could have pity partied together! :hugs:
I feel all puffy and horrid too, but I also know how much water retention weight I lost last time, its amazing! Trust me, you'll have some work to do after Digs arrives, but it won't be as bad as you feel like it is now :hugs: 

Mitch is right! If anyone else pops before me I'll go loco!! :gun: :haha: (obviously Waula is safe as her waters went already!) So legs crossed ladies and I'll do my best to evict this lazy madam!! :haha:


----------



## littleANDlost

Congrats Missy on Ted!!!!! Sorry I'm only popping on for a second as The midwife is due any minute to do the heel test thingy on Livy. :( i know she has to have it but if she cries i think i might, thankfully i was still out of it for her vitamin K jab and daddy took over for that. I have a feeling that someone else is going to start getting signs today you know. not sure why though or who! 

Ps. I really want to wake up my lil angel for cuddles but know if i do i will regret it lol.


----------



## littleANDlost

I;m slowly reading through everything i missed and will ad comments to each little bit as i go as may take bloody days. The whole water braking thing was mental, i thought i was going to wet myself so hopped off the bed to find that my waters exploded everywhere and just didn;t stop, we through down a giant soaky up towel thingy and buzzed for someone and when they finaly turned up got told they where just doing there hand over and someone would be in to help and handed us some more towels and asked my aunty to just mop up the rest while we waited. Know one ever actually did anything to help clear it up. Oh and was i the only one to not know you have two lots of water? back and front?? that was a shock to have my back waters then brake hours later as i was on my hands and knees on my bed.

over all i didn't have an amazing experience with the midwifes. there where one or two who where amazing and i couldn't have done it with and then one or two who if i was not in so much pain i'd have hit. for example the afternoon after i had the c-section (about 6 hours after) they moevd me to a ward and the midwife told me i had to put all my bags on the bed with me and hold the baby as we moved, i couldn;t move with out being in pain and she expected me to move my legs up and have baby on my belly, i hated not being able to hold her but i just couldn't do it without being in pain and i ended up sobbing that i couldn't do it, she basically threw oral mophin at me and told me to stop crying or i;d get postnatal depression. My OH told her that he'd carry my stuff and that he wanted someone else to take us to the ward and she went stomping off.


----------



## emera35

L+L :hugs: I had similar experiences in hospital, some of the MWs are just amazing and wonderfully supportive, where as others its like they are specifically there to destroy your confidence and spirit. :hugs: Its beyond me why they do the job really :shrug:

Also I bawled my eyes out when they did Roh's heel prick test think they expect you to to be honest. Still cry now if Roh hurts himself or has a jab. :rolleyes: I bet Livy calms down before you! Hormones make you crazy ;) xxx


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies. My contractions tapered off after dinner yesterday and I haven't had one since. :dohh: Still feeling a little uncomfortable though. I think the contractions moved the baby down further because walking feels a little funny now.
Congrats on the new babies!! :hugs:
Emera- I hope you get your baby soon. :hugs: Clocks went ahead last night here. :shrug:
ft- It's about time you joined in the pity party. :winkwink: Seriously though, :hugs:. None of us are at our best now.
Crowned- I never got to see your pics. :cry: Not fair. :brat:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats on the babies :baby::cloud9:


----------



## kymied

Our clocks changed last night maybe that's why the site changed, because it's US based? I'm really sick of daylight savings time anyway, there's no point to it anymore. Kids aren't going to work on the farms anymore, we should just stop the nonsense!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning ladies... well actually not much time left to the morning here... clocks went ahead and we lost an hour this morning. I'm feeling very lazy and need to get the laundry started, otherwise I'll still be doing laundry later tonight haha. Darn that lost hour but happy that it will be after 7 before it's dark out tonight! yay spring is ahead.

I'm thinking I might try going on a nice long walk today. I've been feeling a lot of pressure down low these last few days and me sitting around probably doesn't help bring the baby down. No expecting a walk to bring on labour yet but it can't hurt.

Edit: Congrats to Hannah on her little girl! And for the rest of you, sorry none of you could sleep last night.


----------



## mitchnorm

My bump just feels high, compact like she is tightly curled up and going nowhere quickly :nope:


----------



## 2nd time

Baby Ashton born at 7.55 am 10th march weighing 6lb 11
Oz home within 6 hours. I was feeling sick coughed and baby was born under the sheet in the hospital lol we are all well


----------



## citymouse

Morning, lads.

L&L, what a nightmare with the midwives. :hugs:

FT, so now your parents are out of town, and you want Digs to stay put? Sorry about your list of woes. :hugs:

Emera, I'm sending you "come out, baby" vibes today!


----------



## crowned

Congrats to Hannah and 2nd Time!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Missing the extra hour of sleep here too. Might need a nap today.

For Newfie's sake, posting pic once again for a few hours. I don't like to make people sad.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congrats 2nd time! Sounds like an easy labour :) 

Crowned - beautiful bump picture. What week were you in when that picture was done?


----------



## crowned

Thanks Joanna! That was taken yesterday morning at 38 weeks + 4 days.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Wow, can't believe you still have an innie belly button lol. Very nice.


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations 2nd time x x


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats 2nd time, now that sounds like the sort of labour I want, one cough and he's out!! Brilliant :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Congrats 2ndtime! Good work! ;) 

Just started going sooo stir crazy and Roh was driving me nuts so manage to lug the stroller and him up the stairs and out for a walk :shock: its a lovely day so I was really moping being stuck in. Sure the walk did both of us good anyway :). Contractions still hit and miss and still not strong apart from the odd one here and there. Reckon she's just teasing me :(


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats hanna and 2nd time!!!!!!:happydance: and anyone else i have missed. someone may need to update me, i have little time to be on here right now lol:flower:

2ndtime- i think thats the longest pregnancy, and the biggest baby you have had! and good job on the quick birth, its nice :thumbup:

emera- i hope its soon for you. i went 11 days over with one of mine and it sucked so bad. i had to be induced after 3 failed sweeps and much walking. the induction was really nice though, if that puts your mind at ease at all :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Congrats 2nd time. Sounds like a good delivery, cough 'em out. :haha:
crowned- thanks :thumbup: Beautiful photo, I've heard of that photographer before. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats 2nd time!!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats 2nd time!

commiserations on the extra stretchies FT. i sympathise. im riddled now. to think only a couple of weeks ago i didnt have any is rather upsetting. i now have more red skin on my bump than normal skin. so sore too.

had a lovely day walking the dog on the beach and then washed the car and then walk with some NCT girls. such beautiful weather today!


----------



## mitchnorm

Well and truly fed up with people asking have i had it yet...only a couple of days to go....yeah right whatever!!!!! I have resigned myself to being well overdue and having to.be induced....i know its not the end of the world but i want more time with baby and not mooching around with nothing to.do. 14 days til they would induce....bet thet they dont do them on a sunday routinely either:cry:

I am such a misrable cow at the moment wih NO labour symptoms at all:cry:

Can i.join the pity party please??!!! X


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

it might not be that long Mitch - lots of ladies have no symptoms and then bam they have their baby.

i agree with the wanting the baby and not just mooching about with nothing to do. i have a busy week planned next week but im expecting baby to come at the end of the week so dont know what im going to do with myself if i go overdue.


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations Hannah and 2ndTime! Enjoy your baby cwtches :baby::cloud9:

Waula must have had hers by now?!?!?! Lozza has been very quiet too.....

So is this where I sign up for the pity party?

I have spent most of today crying, starting at 6am when I started thinking about the house. Anyway, I went round there at 8am to measure up for wooden floors, only to be met by the ceiling down in the kitchen, and what was obviously a rotton beam above (it also had mushrooms growing out of it). So I dug my head in the sand and started measuring. The electrician turned up and explained it had happened last night, but he has got a plumber coming round tomorrow morning to look at it (the toilet has been leaking for years by the looks of it).

So off I go home to tell Al, and he just couldn't care less, so I went back to the house to start stripping wallpaper. When I got back for my lunch, he was watching the fecking rugby. We had a big row (our second ever :cry: he just doesn't argue usually), so I went back to the house, and have just got home.

Al is at work now, but i just feel so sorry for myself. He's not even asked if the baby has moved today :cry: (it has).

I just want everything to go away. Feeling so so so so sorry for myself.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

:hugs: loo

dont know what to say except dont over do it at the house and i hope you Al gets on your side soon x


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo:hugs:....seems like you have had a sucky day. Everything will.work out in the end and i am sure your argument with Al is just you both being so overwhelmed with house and baby. Its a stressful time :flower:

Lozza posted here a couple of hours ago so she is still with us. If waula didnt have baby before ...they were inducing her today anyway...so we could get news today or tomorrow. There will be a baby at the end though:baby:

I dont want to come on here.and moan but thats all i seem to do at the moment....and when i do another a baby has popped out:haha:...which is great news but makes me want mine even more.

Cupcake .....i have had 2 weeks off work now where i have actually kept busy.....now running out of steam and thinking of things to do that dont involve other people asking...'no sign yet then' aaaaaaaaarrrrggghhhh


----------



## emera35

Loo :hugs: you are both under a lot of pressure at the moment. :hugs: not to go against you but don't forget Al is working as well as dealing with the house and the prospect of becoming a father very soon. He does need a bit of time to unwind. Men are a bit hopeless if you push them too hard. My OH (also an Al by the way) really needs a little bit of space every so often or he's not able to support me properly, so I let him have his time, even if I feel its unfair at the point he takes it and then he's more useful for it afterwards! 
Other thing I'd say is OH and I never argued as much as we did at the end of my last pregnancy and the first few months of Roh's life. Its a very stressful time, even if having a baby is the ONLY change in your life. On the plus side, since then, we now argue way less than we ever have before ;). Also, go easy on yourself Loo, I know there is so much to do, and setbacks like the rotten beam are going to be really frustrating, but you are not going to benefit from a nice done up house for your new family when the baby comes if you are in the middle of a nervous breakdown. Just take a little step back :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Also, Pity Party is round mine tonight! Bring chocolate, stretch mark cream, RLT and a box of tissues and we can all have a good mope!!! :cry: say, 8pm? ;)

My contractions have eased off :( I'm bouncing like mad whilst typing this in the hope they will kick back off now Roh is safely in bed! 'Scuse any bounce related typos!


----------



## emera35

Mitch - :hugs: know the feeling well! I have caller id on my phone so I'm now ignoring quite a selection of calls on a daily basis. I've also turned off my txt notification sound and just check it when I'm in the mood! Calls have slacked off a lot since I posted a fairly explicit status for everyone to back off and stop reminding me why I'm fed up! :blush: 
What I've been doing is organising at least one thing to do everyday, even if its just going to the park/cafe on my own (well with Roh naturally) and it helps break the day up. Interspersed with cooking cleaning, napping etc. It keeps things busy. Of course I have Roh to keep me busy, which helps a lot, but still, I find the more stuff I plan into my day, the less fed up I am :thumbup:


----------



## Widger

2nd time - congratulations on your new baby :yipee: all I would like to do is cough and for baby to appear, unfortunately for me after last time I'm doubtful that I would ever be that lucky

Oh laddies. We have some rather peed off people in here today. Listen, we've all been through 9 months of carrying a baby and no wonder it is taking its toll. We all have good and bad days, today just seems to be one if those days. I reckon we need one of citymouse's hilarious stories to keep us going.

Anyway, FT - I put on 3.5 stone when pregnant and managed to get it off. To be honest, the first few days after having him I was disgusted with my body, not helped by the baby blues that will well and truly kick in. I then got so caught up in being a mum that it didn't really occur to me that months down the line I'd lost quite a bit without trying. When had stone to go, I was able to exercise again as D was older and I'd got to the stage of getting the hang of being a mum. It wasn't something I would have been able to consider doing beforehand or even tjought about it.

Mitch - I had no symptoms at all at 40+4, then that night it suddenly kicked off, even if he didnt arrive until 41 weeks. My best advice is to keep busy and get out of the house. Book lunch with friends, go for walks. I used to get hubby to get off stop earlier so I could walk to see him and we would walk home together... ok, some days I got bus there but walked home with him :)

Loo - unfortunately men just don't think of homes the same as we do. All they think of us bricks and mortar. I've realised that over years. This house is only just finished after living here 8 years... not that I'm sure it will take that long, but hubby wouldn't bother that some rooms were unfinished with no pics, photographs, mirrors up etc. He'd be happy if house looked like a blank box. Maybe Al just wanted to have some chill out time before long shift. I'm not saying it was right, I'd be livid too :grr: but he's been working hard too. It us always stressful moving home and just as you are about to give birth.... not easy xx

Afm - horrendous heartburn today but had a lovely day out with my boys in the sun. The sun seriously lifts your mood xx


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm here, no symptoms at all! FIL is now ringing every 2 days to ask if it's here yet and has now just asked if I know what day it will happen, um no, now F. Off.

Managed a 2 mile walk today and didn't feel like the baby was about to fall out so hope it's not moved back up!! 

To everyone feeling sorry for themselves, :hugs: we've not got long left and then you'll be wishing you'd made the most of these last peaceful weeks! Most of us should have babies by the end of the month at the latest.

Come on Waula, update us!


----------



## Glowstar

loo - great advice from everyone. you are both under immense pressure right now. maybe al just needed a bit of time out. I know my oh works at a different pace to me which is really. frustrating at times.
if you need a bit of preggo company this week at the house let me know. I'll bring you a skinny latte !!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo...i would take glow up on that offer...wish one of you lovely ladies lived closer to me so we could have that pity party for two :winkwink:.

Emera...i would so be round to yours tonight ....if i wasnt blinkin 9 months preggo:cry:

Watching the golf with alot of interest tonight....hubby and i have had a little wager onja few players and its not looking bad at all for a couple of hundred quid...fingers crossed x x


----------



## emera35

Mitch, come on over anyway, if you go into labour we have all the kit and the MWs are on standby!! :winkwink:

Frustrating we don't all live nearer though, dead jealous of the northern contingent!

God the main problem i have right now is i'm soooooo bored!!!! Keep having a random quite painful contraction then nothing for ages. Stop teasing meee!

Just going to bounce on my ball all night! :holly:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Glow :hugs: I might be escaping over to yours for that brew! I'm going to end up with no allies if I am not careful!

I _do_ understand that Al needs some time out too. I really do! But we have just had 2 days away from the house, and the wallpaper HAS to be finished by Wednesday at the latest. After that, there is nothing at all that we can do on the house :shrug: It's all contracters.

Anyway, new day tomorrow. Hospital for monitoring, and then a bit more house stuff. Fingers crossed the plumber/builder dont come back with _too_ bad news. It takes very little for me to cry at the moment!!!


----------



## Widger

Your little girl is such a diva already calling the shots Emera :haha:

Arrgh no amount of milk can stop this heartburn right now... worst ever. Yuk. Wondering if a trip to shops to get some ice cream could help??? Any excuse


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congratulations to our newest march mummas!! 

Sorry your all feeling so terrible but your all nearly there!! Just keep hanging on!!

I was one of those that had no signs of labor and then all of a sudden it just happened so don't stresses if your not showing signs!! That means nothing!

Also emera I hope it's over for you soon! Just wanted to let you know I labored till 8cm before my emergency c section and the whole time my contractions never regulated so yours may not either..


----------



## loolindley

Right, I'm pooped!

A little early for bed, but I want to finish this rubbish book I am reading so I can start a better one!

Night folks. x


----------



## firsttimer1

*IM BACK *

sorry about earlier.... i hate moaning. Thanks for all the kind words and after a day in this gorrrgeeooous sun with DH - and some online shopping therepy - i am feeling MUCH happier again. :dance: 
_Btw uk ladies - if you shop at dorothy perkins code DPVOFFER20 will get you 20% off plus £1 delivery  _

My pity party is over and i will try not to have one again.

To all those still down - :hugs: Its tough being pregnant.... and Loo.... MEN!!! :grr: :dohh:

2nd time..... *CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BABY BOY *:happydance:

i thought there would be more :baby: news..... has waula been on??? any one got any new signs?

Ive got nothing!!!!!

*rashy -* as my parents are away i now dont really mind when digs comes.... BUT 17th march would be perrrfect :winkwink: hear that digs? 17th. :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey wouldluv...how are you getting on? Getting lots of cuddles from Braxton i hope :happydance:

We need pics :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft....no news from waula and no signs bere :nope:. Glad you feel better:thumbup: Thanks for the DP code....i was looking today for a new dress for a wedding in May but unsure whether to buy things like that now when i cant try anything or know what size i will need pooop

Night loo.....tomorrow is another day:flower:. Might crack open my book from Christmas tomorrow....good idea girly..that will pass the time


----------



## firsttimer1

so waula COULD be busy bringing out a :baby: ? didnt she say they would induce her today.....? I get confused as my memory is SHOT.

i know what you mean about dresses - i wanted to buy sooooooooo many but best to wait. I did however get some smart cardy-jackets etc xxx


----------



## emera35

Got bored enough to try and see if i could check my own cervix. Good news is i can actually reach it now, which means its come forwards. :thumbup: Yes, thats how bored i am :rolleyes:


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah she said if she didnt have baby by today they would be inducing here today...not sure what time.so yeah i think she may be busy:haha:

Looking good to.win some monies at this golf mallarchy

Hubbys feeling all weird...sore head, hot flushed face, crampy belly with dodgy guts....maybehe is having sympathy early labour symptoms :haha:

Edit....emera OMG!!!!!


----------



## emera35

FT yes, Waula was due for induction today if she didn't labour naturally. It can take 2 days though. :shock:


----------



## emera35

Uh oh, Mitch, sounds like Mr. Mitch could be in for a clear out? :sick:


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Uh oh, Mitch, sounds like Mr. Mitch could be in for a clear out? :sick:

I think he may have. Be great if he gets all the sympathy labour pains too:winkwink:

My mum said that my dad got sympathic morning sickness when she didnt suffer at all:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera -* i wouldnt know i was touching my cervix if it hit me in the face :haha: im so senseless and clueless when it comes to my own body :blush:


----------



## MsCrow

Big congratulations to 2nd time and Hannah! More details and photos when you feel ready ladies would be very welcome :) As we wait for our babies we live vicariously through you!

Sorry for the down feelings and I agree with whichever wise mama said it's been nine months! Pregnancy, especially the end, is a bit of a trial, it's ok to have a crappy day....hell I've had many!

Loo, I agree, you're both under massive pressure, be gentle to yourself. I know MrC is feeling terribly excited and overwhelmed right now so I imagine Al is too he just closes himself off at not the most well timed moments. 

Glad to hear you've bounced back a little FT! 

Emera, your time will come really, really soon, here's hoping the S&S is the ticket if nothing happens before Wednesday. 

Well I had really expected to logon and see more babies! It's been a strange weekend, a feeling of liberation from the PhD but other pressures are this week. Maybe a little more manageable. I've chilled out though...just anxious about my mother as now my grandfather is in hospital and she just doesn't need more things to worry about.


----------



## emera35

mitchnorm said:


> My mum said that my dad got sympathic morning sickness when she didnt suffer at all:haha:

Haha, bless him!

Oh, and sympathy labour pains would probably kill most men! :haha: Genuinely, OH isn't a wuss, but there is no waaay he'd have coped with what i went through during labour. Not when he was moaning and massaging his arm after having to hold my leg up for 5 minutes whilst i pushed! :haha: "oowww my arm really hurts now", ok hon, ok, i just had a baby, guess how i feel? :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Ooh, just had a really funny dizzy spell....


----------



## Skadi

Congrats 2nd Time!

My sister and I had a little photo shoot at my house this afternoon. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0992.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 11









CIMG1007.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Ooh, just had a really funny dizzy spell....

Oooh take it easy....perhaps too much bouncing over there!!!

I am going to get on mine now...back hurts:cry:

Edit...skadi...soooooo cute


----------



## emera35

Mitch, yeah might have over-bounced, having a lie down on the sofa for a bit.

Skadi, those pictures are adorable, i have a very similar one of Roh, and its still one of my favourites. Keira is sooo cute! :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

skadi..... amazing ..... :cloud9:

but darn you.... now im broody as hell!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

emera, do u hv your one of roh on your laptop/computer? i love seeing baby piccies :kiss:


----------



## Skadi

Thanks, the best part is I just saved myself from having to pay someone else to take them!


----------



## emera35

Hmm, yeah i think so, will have a look now ;)

Edit: Yep, here it is...and a couple more, with the gorgeous Keira too, that should get you your baby picture fix FT! ;)

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/Picture235.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/Picture224.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Rohan/Picture201.jpg


----------



## Skadi

firsttimer1 said:


> emera, do u hv your one of roh on your laptop/computer? i love seeing baby piccies :kiss:

Yes! I want to see too! :baby:

Edit: Oh Emera, those are just adorable!


----------



## emera35

Added them to my last post ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaw cute cute of Roh too :kiss:


----------



## emera35

Love the cute babies!!! Don't care who's they are!! :baby: :cloud9:

Can't believe Roh is 2 in a month though! :shock:


----------



## Nicnak282

Emera & Skadi - *OMG*.......*GORGEOUS BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*I WANT ONE...NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:

_CANNOT BELIEVE WE ALL HAVE ONE OF THOSE ADORABLE BEAUTIES IN OUR TUMMIES!!!_

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Sorry for shouting but feeling a bit PAH today also...and really want baby to come out and play soon!!

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhh you ladies have the cutest little babies :happydance: Thanks for sharing your photos both of you :cloud9:

and it just goes to show that home photos can be GREAT!!!!


----------



## emera35

Nicnak, i feel the same! I want my girly noooow!!


----------



## mitchnorm

So glad we bought a new camera...tbats going to.get some good use...poor baby is going to be pulling all sorts of poses :cloud9:


----------



## mitchnorm

emera35 said:


> Nicnak, i feel the same! I want my girly noooow!!

Never thought i would say this but i was in Next yesterday and they had little tutus....one of those on one of those bum in the air shots would look adorable. Hubby wasnt impressed :haha::haha:


----------



## emera35

Mitch, i took hundreds of pictures, its really easy to get nice ones when they stay still! :) Most the photos i take now are of a blur running off shot :haha: A decent camera is definitely a great investment though :)


----------



## emera35

mitchnorm said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> Nicnak, i feel the same! I want my girly noooow!!
> 
> Never thought i would say this but i was in Next yesterday and they had little tutus....one of those on one of those bum in the air shots would look adorable. Hubby wasnt impressed :haha::haha:Click to expand...


Haha! :haha: Never thought i'd agree with you but i do! OH might threaten divorce if i start buying tutus though!!

I'm really not a girly type girl at all, but i think its in reaction to having had a boy first, i keep seeing pink and frills and going "oooo pretty!" :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

Yup im glad DH got a camera for christmas after seeing these shots :) 

and mitch.... yay for finally seeing the light about baby dress up :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am.not really into girlie girl pink things....said to my sil today if we have a girl not to buy pale pink stuff....nice to have some variation and there are some really lovely outfits out there that arent too fluffy pink:haha:

Edit....mmmm not quite as extreme as some of your choices ft ha ha


----------



## emera35

Gaah, why does all my food just have to sit around in my neck all night instead of actually digesting? :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

ive got horrible acid reflux tonight :( gross.


----------



## mitchnorm

Ok ladies still on here....we have added to our girls name choices.....

First name....initial preference and only option was Olivia....but a couple of things have changed our mind but still on table. Main contenders are Cara/Kara, Mia or Amelia....middle names remain definate at Grace Janet.

What you think??


----------



## firsttimer1

i absolutely LOVE Amelia :kiss: so soft and pretty xxx it was on our list until we were sure on Sophia xx

so thats my vote! :)


----------



## MsCrow

I like Amelia :)

Amelia Grace is like a 1940's heroine.


----------



## mitchnorm

Amelia only came up today cos hubby didnt like Amelie.....he likes Amelia though. He loves Mia at the moment too


----------



## emera35

Mitch, I love Cara/Kara alot, but i have to say, when you say the names along with the middle names then Olivia and Amelia work the best. Mia is sweet but i don't feel it stands up to 2 middle names, if that makes sense.
Of the 2 i prefer Amelia myself, mostly as i really love the nickname Millie ;)

Only other thing is i don't know your surname, so it all might be irrelevant what i've said :haha:


----------



## Skadi

I love Amelia too!


----------



## emera35

I'm busting to tell our name choice, but i promised myself i wouldn't until she's here! :hissy: Not that its that exciting, but i love it :)


----------



## firsttimer1

urgh im excessively thirsty and hot tonight :( not cool.

Im off to bed ladies so dont chatter too much :winkwink: Night night xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

I was wondering whether you had a name picked yet emera....:winkwink:

I have just looked up Amelia cos i am very aware of possibilitiesto shorten names and strangely they say Amelia often can be shortened to Mia....:haha:. But also read about Millie which i lovebut would discourage as thats our cats name:haha:

Last name is N o r m i n g t o n...so avoiding a long first name with N's in it

Edit.....night FT...i am not long before bed too zzzz


----------



## lozza1uk

I love Amelia, have suggested it but DH not keen. We finally had a sensible conversation on names tonight and think we have a shortlist, not sure.

Skadi & Emera, lovely pictures!


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely baby pics :baby::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> Amelia only came up today cos hubby didnt like Amelie.....he likes Amelia though. He loves Mia at the moment too

Amelia is lovely... :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Mitch, are you set on the order of the middle names? Just to my mind they scan better the other way round with your surname. I think Amelia is lovely anyway :) And yes, maybe avoid Millie unless you want to confuse the heck out of the cat! :haha: Would be good to have the choice to use Mia as her day to day name if you wanted though, best of both worlds :thumbup:

Having a few more of the stronger contractions now, fingers crossed they go somewhere overnight lads!


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Having a few more of the stronger contractions now, fingers crossed they go somewhere overnight lads!

FX & lots of labour :dust: your way!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry to all of you ladies having a pity party today, hope things are better tomorrow... and perhaps tomorrow is your day.

Skadi - your little girl is adorable!

Emera - What a cutie Roh was/is.

Mitch - Amelia is a great name, I agree with everyone else.

AFM - I made an eggplant lasagna last night... which I had leftovers for lunch and dinner tonight lol. And DH and I took the dog for a long walk today, maybe DTD tonight?


----------



## wouldluvabub

mitchnorm said:


> Hey wouldluv...how are you getting on? Getting lots of cuddles from Braxton i hope :happydance:
> 
> We need pics :flower:

I'm going well!! Hopefully tonight will be my last in hospital! I'm totally ready to go home!! I'd put some pics up but I only have my iPhone and not sure how to do it from here!


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh emera...fingers crossed for you:flower:

Joanna - hope you have more luck with the eggplant dish. Dont think i am going to get my promised dtd tonight...hubby feeling rough:cry:

Wouldluv...great news x x 

Thanks for names feedback...sort of fixed on order of the Grace Janet really but i see what you mean emera....just we love Grace and would just go with that but i wanted my nans name Janet in there somewhere....although its a bit oldfashioned (if that doesnt sound bad)

Right signing off and hoping for a good nights sleep....please :kiss:


----------



## Kel127

Mitch- Amelia is in our top 2 names too! Its my husbands favorite

My baby turned 2 yesterday! Here are a couple pics from his party and some of my favorite newborn pics of him!
 



Attached Files:







64028_3560751863998_1428847796_33360888_1601901693_n[1].jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









422485_3560788064903_1428847796_33360966_1798819783_n[1].jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









14118_1393974815926_1428847796_31024376_4311170_n[1].jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4









26141_1422868858259_1428847796_31090460_4497403_n[1].jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









26141_1422869058264_1428847796_31090465_5140017_n[1].jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mitchnorm

Kel....cute pics...looks like he had a blast at his birthday :flower:


----------



## citymouse

Love the baby pics!

Skadi, you must be so happy she's home with you!

Mitch, I still like Kara! I think it sounds good with all the other names. :thumbup:

Got to go, lads, our CPR class is tonight.


----------



## kymied

I *Love* all the adorable baby pics! Keira looks so perfect like one of those real life dolls they sell with birth certificates.

I love the name Amelia!

I made a diaper stacker today using these instructions. I'll take a picture soon.

Hubby's biological father (fairly estranged) is in town for a few weeks for the birth of the baby. I hope he doesn't expect to be there for the actual birth. He can only come to the hospital after both our mothers visit and leave. I *will not* deal with MIL if hubby's father sees the baby first. So he's calling every day now expecting the baby to be born. We told him the baby is due on the 18th and first babies are usually late.


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch I love love love Amelia Grace Janet.......I actually like Grace for a first name or Gracie :winkwink:

I'm the opposite because I'm having a boy and after having 2 girls I keep migrating to the girls clothing and coo-ing over what I CAN'T buy :blush:

Been to bed for all of an hour and up again.....horrible heartburn :cry:

Emera - hope this is it for you :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hmm, i don't think my last post was very sympathetic to those of you having rough days, so have been feeling bad ever since, sorry :flower: I'll probably be the same when I'm overdue and feeling awful but probably because I'm actually pretty ok right now (sorry!) I'm not that great with the words. Probably also cos I'm used to DH telling me to just get on with it! Sorry if it looked like I didn't care, I do really! :hugs:

So genuine :hugs: to those of you having shit days, hope tomorrow is a better one and more babies appear quickly. We've really not got long to go! :happydance:


----------



## newfielady

Firstly- loving the baby photos. :D
Hope everyone is feeling better after their crappy days. :hugs: 

We assembled our pack and play playpen tonight. Then realized it wouldn't fit through our bedroom door. :dohh: We're using the bassinet attachment for the first month or two.

Headed to bed here just because there's nothing else to do.](*,)


----------



## MsCrow

Hmmmmm

I am sort of thinking my waters might have broken.

I've just woken up to some small feeling of wetness, went to the loo and since then I've had an occasional trickle of something clear along with pains in my lower back which come and go.

Hmmmm.

I need to alter the length of the cot mattress. Might sneak off and do that and see what happens.


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh MsCrow - sounds like that could definitely be the start of something...keep us posted! :hugs:

sadly i'm only here as i can't sleep again, where's Citymouse and her monologues when you need her...


----------



## Glowstar

Definitely the start of something MrsC!!! :happydance::happydance: You don't always get a gush when waters go...it can really just feel like an involuntary wee. That coupled with the fact you are getting pains in your lower back sounds 100% like early labour to me :thumbup:

Hopefully you can keep us posted :hugs:

Lozza I can't sleep either. I'm not even attempting to go to bed with this horrible heartburn. Might try and make myself a milky coffee and see if that does the trick. Only thing is last 2 days milk has tasted 'off' for some weird reason. I opened two cartons today that were well in date and they just taste strange :shrug:


----------



## Skadi

Sounds like the start of labour to me MrsCrow! Good luck!


----------



## MsCrow

Well still losing waters I think and a little clear and bloody mucus. I realise my body's been on a quiet clean out all day. Might down some paracetamol.

OK, well, mattress sorted, cradle made up. Some emails sent.

Waves of lower bump pain which last about 10 seconds but happening frequently. Can't decide when/if to wake up MrC and if I should call the midwife. Hmmm.

Might go sort out some cd's, just in case.


----------



## Glowstar

OMG so excited for you!!! sounds like your plug mixed in with your waters! 
Personally I would maybe just alert MrC? and then like you say try and do something relaxing as long as the pain is manageable. If you are contracting every 5-10 mins I would also maybe alert the MW just so they know you are in labour. I think ultimately you will know yourself when it's time to head off to TGH!! Will be thinking of you and sending you every possible calming lovely easy birth vibes that I can :hugs: Looks like you might get a 12.3.12 baby :winkwink:


----------



## crowned

Big hugs to all the ladies having a rough day. :hugs:

I had a bit of a cry today too, but things are better now. 

Thanks for all the baby photos - loved them all and you all have GORGEOUS babies!!!


----------



## MsCrow

Glowy, I think you're right, it is all mixed up so less solid than I thought it would be.

Decided to give the delivery suite a call and went through everything with them. Unsurprisingly they've suggested I go in to get checked over and to then be sent back which is ok. Just doing the last bit of packing.

Woken up a very shocked MrC who's gone out to get some taxi money.


----------



## Glowstar

Glad you did, I think it's probably for the best. You might be further on than you think but of course no harm done at all by going in to be checked. 
They might just want to do a quick check on baby etc and then maybe give you the option of staying or going home. You've got that lovely room to so not to shabby at all if you decide to stay!! 
I think you might have a baby by lunch time tomorrow at the latest :winkwink: I'm predicting a girl.....6lbs 9oz :hugs:

Off to bed now...wishing you and MrC a truly happy birthing experience :hugs::kiss:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Oh wow msCrow!!! How exciting is that! Hoping this is it for you and if so I hope it all goes smoothly for you!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Good luck MrsC! I hope everything goes brilliantly! 
Lx


----------



## citymouse

How exciting, MsC! Hope this is it for you and that it's wonderful!


----------



## emera35

Ooh MsC good luck! ;)

I've slept most the night. Still having the odd strong contraction. Do kind of feel like its early labour, but wow its drawn out! Will just have to carry on and see what happens I suppose. :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Good luck mscrow!!!! I predict that 13th march baby.....girl....at 7lb 2oz  so excited
X x 
I slept pretty good from 11:30-6:45 so feel much happir. I just remembered that cupcake was talking about making thank you/photo cards for when baby arrives.....i made my weddibg invites so off to Hobbycraft today for me. Should kill some hours this week:happydance:

ooh and emera..........x x big hugs that it speeds up for you

Edit...i never gave a time tomorrow......6:44am


----------



## Widger

MsCrow - how exciting :yipee: I think it could be quite quick for you 

Emera - hope it all speeds up today xx

Mitch - great that had good sleep. That is why I felt so much better yesterday.

Glowstar - sorry heartburn so bad, mine was too last night, horrible. hope get some sleep today and you Lozza

Well my little one decided to kick its mummy all night it seemed so will defo be going for snooze when Daniel.goes for afternoon nap.


----------



## Skadi

Oh I hope when I check back in tomorrow that both Emera and MrsCrow have had their babies!

Just up with Keira feeding now. She woke me up crying a bit over gas pains, we have a pediatrician appointment tomorrow so I think I will ask him if the little bit of crying she does is normal or if I should try giving her gripe water. I was kind of hoping for more baby news though to be honest! Lol


----------



## loolindley

How exciting MsC!!!!!!!! I really hope this is it for you. I hope everything goes as planned and you get to meet your little yellow bump by the end of the day!

I'm guessing :pink: at 15.24 weighing 6lb 13oz

Right. New day. New start. Less grumpy. Come on world....bring it on!!!! Off to the hospital and then to the house. Yea. :wacko:


----------



## lauraclili

I guess 12.02am :girl: and 7lbs 1oz for MsC :D 

Good luck at the hospital Loo! 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck mrsC - you might have a 12.03.12 baby! im jealous, looks like im not going to get that date now...

have fun at the craft shop mitch!

i got given more homemade knitted stuff yesterday, a lovely hooded cardigan with wooden toggles, a little white cardigan with duck buttons and a lovely cream blanket.

our little baby is so spoilt already. i cant believe the number of gifts we are getting and the baby isnt even born yet. these gifts arent even from people i know very well eg my grandma's friends and my aunt's husband's mother! lol


----------



## emera35

Just got a txt from my mum asking me not to go into labour just yet as her dog is at the vets under general anaesthetic having an enema due to eating most of the back half of a lamb on friday! :dohh: Stupid animal! Seriously that dog just eats the most ridiculous stuff then gets really ill from it! 
Anyway, no change with me so she's probably safe. :rolleyes:

Hope everyone is having a good morning!


----------



## Widger

Arrgh i haven't guessed for MsCrow...

I think baby boy, today at 1330, 7lb 9oz.

Emera, no doubt it will all kick off now she's told you to hold off :haha:

Cant wait for news on Waula too


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera...that sounds wrong..i hope the lamb was dead and actually was a joint of meat that had been cooked....thinking about the other makes me feel slightly queesy :haha:

So announcement /thank you cards might have to go on hold for a couple of reasons (1) still need proof that she is a girlie :haha:...then i can choose more gender specific colours for card and ribbon and (2) i sort of want to print her name inside rather than write in lovely font....as you know still a little undecided. Hmmmmm wont have time to do once baby is here...oooh the dilemma


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good points mitch i went through the same thoughts. I really wanted to buy the blank cards/envelopes so i could write out all the addresses so iif you could committ to the card then at least you could do that? i understand about wanting to have the name printed etc so perhaps best to wait until she is born.

i dont think i am bothering with just announcements now but instead i am going to combine thank you cards with announcements


----------



## mitchnorm

I might get some neutral card then i can choose gender specific letter colours after birth. I can get a selection of ribbon to cover both boy and girl. I printed wedding invitecards on my home printer so i can set up the stencil / spacing on laptop word document so babies name can be easily slotted in. There are probably lots of things i can do so its quicker after she arrives:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!*

wow *CROW *- that was outta the blue!! :dance: I guess 13/03/12 1:30pm :blue: 6lb12oz .... good luck! :hugs:

who was up in the UK posting at 2am... was it lozza and glow? You ladies need to sleep LOL! 

i had a good sleep BUT i was woken up twice by B.Hicks..... unless i dreampt it :shrug:

no change or news here.... in fact everything is sooooo normal its depressing. Even tummy doesnt feel heavier/lower/etc :shrug: No plug, no waters..... just a burnt hand from spilling my RLT on it :rofl:

anyone got MW/scan/checkup appts today? think Loo has....? xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh yeh - and we DTD last night and i stuck my lower body up in the air afterwards (one of you ladies said to do that to get full benefits lol).... i looked like a right prat!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

I propped a pillow under my butt on ovulation weekend when i conceived:haha:....i was sort of joking around with hubby but it worked :happydance:

Hubby wasnt well last night so no dtd.....i am getting soooooo aggravated by lack of dtd now....must not show it though cos thats not a turn on:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

haha im lucky that DH has wanted to continue throughout thats for sure. Not that its made a darn bit of difference though! :rofl: 

so i am STUPID. i just got on the scales for first time in aggggessss :dohh: whyyyyyyy!!! Im half a stone over weight i wanted to gain. stupid stupid stupid :dohh: not getting on them again :grr: so annoyed at myself.


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning!

FT - step away from the scales laddie!!!! :haha: They are horrible things at this stage...PAH!!!! :wacko:

MsCrow - fingers crossed this is it hon :flower: I guess 6lb 2oz on 12/03/12 @13.05pm and :blue: xx

So many babies!!!! :baby::baby::baby: 

AFM...I know that I have not even reached my due date yet (sorry Emera!) but this morning as I heard of another 2 babies from my NCT group being born yesterday I felt a little :cry: even though I *am *SOOOO happy for them!! I am horrible :cry:

So I am gonna give myself a kick up the bum and just get on with things until this baby decides to make an appearance!!!

xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Crikey, welcome baby girl, 6lbs, born at 06.48

Bit shocked really, woke up at 1.30 with waters breaking, got to hospital at 4am at 6cm dilated, went the final 4 in 2 hours. 1 hour of pushing but needed an episiotomy. Laboured on a bed due to dipping in her breathing and needed the cut just for extra help. All stitched up neatly and have braved the shower.

She's just gorgeous.....obviously.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wow! congratulations msC!! well done. sounds like it was quite quick!


----------



## Nicnak282

WOW!!!!! Welcome to world beautiful Edith Talula Shember!!!!! :kiss::kiss:
xx

HUGE congrats MsCrow! Sounds fairly quick and so pleased that you are all doing well. 

Take really good care xxx :flower:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congrats msCrow my due date buddy! Can't believe we both went early!!! Edith is gorgeous!!! Well done! I'd love to show off my beautiful Braxton but no idea how to from my phone :(

We're going home tomorrow finally :) :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Crow - OMG CONGRATULATIONS! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!*

Blimey.... that was soooo suprising and quick?!!.... ! so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## kymied

Congrats MsCrow! She is beautiful! Great job getting to 6cm without even knowing!

I have been awake for hours, tossing and turning until I knew I was bothering my poor OH. (it's 7 am now) Today I'm meeting with a pediatrician, I hope she's what I'm looking for because we're running out of time to pick one.... My mom is also coming over to paint the baby's room! (It's about freaking time! )


----------



## mitchnorm

Omg mscrow.....that is sooo quick idont think we time to get most peoples guesses in...and i dont think anyone was close. She wanted out!!!!!!! There is something to be said for keeping active and busy way up to your due date what with your PhD etc. Maybe Loohas the roght idea too for a quick labour.

Sounds like you had a good experience and she looks beautiful:kiss:

I think i can hear emera losing it over in Bristol :haha:...only joking:flower:

Congratulations x x


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow said:


> Crikey, welcome baby girl Edith Talula Shember, 6lbs, born at 06.48
> 
> Bit shocked really, woke up at 1.30 with waters breaking, got to hospital at 4am at 6cm dilated, went the final 4 in 2 hours. 1 hour of pushing but needed an episiotomy. Laboured on a bed due to dipping in her breathing and needed the cut just for extra help. All stitched up neatly and have braved the shower.
> 
> Edith's just gorgeous.....obviously.

I think glow may have got this one with girl 6lb 9oz before lunch. Can you believe i had 6:44am but tomorrow grrrrr.

So happy for you and MrC x


----------



## Glowstar

Wow what a great delivery MrsC and she is beautiful! :cloud9: love the name to :winkwink:

Sorry you had an episiotomy but must admit I found it easier to heal then when I tore with DD2. And where the hell were you hiding 6lbs of baby! it's so amazing don't you think!! :hugs: :kiss:

Morning to everyone else :hugs: eventually got to bed about 3.30am :wacko: was then awake at 7.00am and then managed to get back to sleep about 8.15 until 10.00am. Sure my body is winding me up and laughing....saying ha ha this is what's coming get used to it :haha:

I have got nothing planned today. Just trying to eat my own body weight in chocolate chip cookies :wacko: Lola is trying to entertain me by shagging her bed :rofl: 

Loo - hope you get on OK today at hospital. 

Wish we had news of Waula :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

and emera is quiet too..... do you think LO finally gave in? :) 

im so happy for crow but SO suprised, so i can only guess how suprised she is :rofl: 

Well yesterday i decided the front door and living room windows just HAD to be cleaned, so they are all sparkly.... and my new art work has just arrived for our conservatory.... its LUSH. i love it :kiss:

But digs is NOT allowed to arrive before wednesday now as DH has put loads of crap in the conservatory which i cant move, so need him to move it tonight so i can clean in there and admire my new purchase!!!! so no digs until wednesday earliest please. :rofl:

does changing your whole house count as nesting? ive little interest in cleaning but weve now changed the whole living room, kitchen and about to re-do conservatory :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ok tmi....but i am sitting here stimulating my nipples...not.sure if i am doing it right but it is making them leak a bit and made my bump go hard, a couple of shooting pains and sore lower back.....could this work? Only been doing for 10 minutes...cant say its very nice...quite sore :haha:

Ft was thinking of cleaning windows today but not sure i can be bothered...rather book a holiday :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - DH keeps saying ''come on lets try N.stimulation' but i just cant ... yet LOL xx is there some sort of ''proper'' way to do it? if you google it then u can be sure :) keep us updated..... sounds promising for you??? i may give in and try it..... AFTER my conservatory is done on weds :haha:

so todays food porn.... im VERY excited about my lunch which is:

Crusty baguette with Warm goats cheese and chilli jam....... and also some smoked salmon! YUM!!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Yes of course that counts FT!!! I cleaned all my windows last week and changed the living room around and the conservatory :haha: 

Tweak, Tweak Mitch :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

I have no idea if i am doing properly....not something i tend to do usually:haha:

Might google it just to be sure........


----------



## firsttimer1

HERE YOU GO MITCH:

https://www.birthingnaturally.net/cn/technique/nipple.html

xxx :) xxx

OMG my lunch is soooooooo good :) will be hungry again by 2pm though :(


----------



## emera35

*kicks off* :haha:

MsC Congratulations, she's teeny and gorgeous :baby:, and well done you, sounds like a good quick and smooth labour. :thumbup: Its quite a shock when it happens fast like that i know! :hugs:

Well, looks like my mum's dog will be fine. I've been worrying about her :dohh: Stupid beastie that she is i'm quite fond of her. It wasn't a cooked joint of lamb unfortunately, it was just half a dead one she found in the field and spent 2 hours eating whilst my mum at first tried to get her to leave it alone (impossible!) and then just had to stand there waiting. Gross! :sick: Anyway, sounds like she's really suffered for it, and emptied my mum's saving too i imagine. Anyway, been told i can uncross my legs now! :haha:

Its doing my nut a bit, i'm having some BH like tightenings quite regularly, and then sometimes with 10 minute gaps, sometimes with 30 minute gaps and sometimes with hour long gaps i'm having proper "ooh i can feel that doing something, ouch!" contractions. :shrug: No clue whats happening really. I guess i'm waiting for it to become something. I'm pretty sure i must be dilating very gradually from the stronger contractions, as i can feel the pull in my cervix :shrug: I suppose its all good. I'm just going to carry on as normal, not much else i can do :shrug:
With this going on though i suspect when i do hit active labour, it won't be a long process! Whenever that might be..... :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

Erm WHAT!!!!! from the link you gave FT!

*The areola can be orally massaged by the mother's partner, the mother's toddler who is still nursing or by a friend's newborn (babies under 6 weeks will tend to suckle any woman). *

Talk about 'The Hand that Rocks the Cradle' :shock:


----------



## firsttimer1

*GLOW...... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

that has realllllyyyyyyy grossed me out. what an odd thing to put???!!!!!!

emera.... hang in there hunni, it wont be long for you now... :hugs:


----------



## emera35

What an odd thing to put, surely just say that the stimulation can be done by a partner or a breastfeeding toddler or infant, why suggest borrowing a friend's baby?! Odd! :shock:

Although technically there isn't anything wrong with wet-nursing in my opinion its a bit weird to nurse a baby purely to try to instigate labour..... :wacko:

I tried nipple stimulation last night, it just hurt my poor boobs, so i stopped :shrug:

Think i'm in slow labour. Yawn, booorrriiing! :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Congratulations MsCrow - I missed all of the posts where people got to put in a guess and since I knew you'd had the baby early I just kept reading until I got to your post about when she was born lol. Wow what a quick labour, so exciting. 

Emera - Hopefully these BH's are early labour and things are progressing for you, good luck hun. Out of any of us, you deserve to go next!

Glow - that quote is quite desturbing! Who would lend their newborn to another mother to try and get labour to begin!? lol

AFM - So yesterday afternoon I went on a very long walk and all evening I felt like lo was very low down. I was getting a lot of pressure and it felt different from the pressure I've been feeling recently. Even my underwear was tight (usually I can just slide it under the bump but last night it felt like the baby's head was so low that even my underwear was in the way). Also, the baby was kicking and moving much more than he usually does. I could actually see limbs move across my belly, which I never see. So perhaps he has moved down enough now that his legs are out from under my ribs? Anyway, still feeling lots of pressure this morning but I don't feel much of anything else.

Also: LAST WEEK AT WORK!!! - only 4 more days to go (unless baby arrives before thursday).


----------



## Glowstar

emera35 said:


> Think i'm in slow labour. Yawn, booorrriiing! :haha:

Emera - you've been in slow labour for about 5 weeks :haha: :coffee: bloody hurry up baby Emera!!!


----------



## emera35

Glowstar said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> Think i'm in slow labour. Yawn, booorrriiing! :haha:
> 
> Emera - you've been in slow labour for about 5 weeks :haha: :coffee: bloody hurry up baby Emera!!!Click to expand...

:rofl:

I genuinely do have the laziest child in the world in there!!! She's clearly really comfy, even a good few hours bouncing every day isn't shifting her :dohh:
Hopefully she'll be as laid back once she's out as she is about getting born! Not sure i can handle another one like Roh! :shock:

On another note, all the ladies who are in 3rd tri who are as overdue as me already have their inductions booked etc....I'm starting to feel a bit nervous that it hasn't even been mentioned to me at all. Wondering if i should make some phonecalls? I know i have appointments tomorrow and wednesday, but those seem a long way off from where i'm sitting!


----------



## firsttimer1

are you seeing your MW tomorrow emera - or an appt at the hospital? will she do another s+s?

i assume we get sent to hospital to be induced by a doctor with a pessary? im a bit dumb about all this stuff....


----------



## emera35

I'm seeing consultants tomorrow FT, i doubt they will do a sweep. The MW will do one, but not seeing her till Wednesday. As far as induction goes, its either a pessary or gel, and its done in hospital. Sometimes they do it and then send you home with instructions to call if nothing happens within 6 hours or so. Then they either do it again (with another sweep normally) after 24 hours. In some cases they might use more gel or another pessary after 6 hours. I'm assuming it depends on the dosage? Anyway, if it starts labour off, but you don't progress well (which can happen if you are induced when you aren't close to labour anyway) then thats when they would introduce the Syntocin drip, which speeds things up. I don't mind the idea of the pessary/gel too much, but not sure i'm keen on the thought of Syntocin.
Been researching a bit. Also happily, if you don't need Syntocin, you can still have a waterbirth or at least labour in the pool with an induction :thumbup: Its a good secondary option for me :)


----------



## crowned

It depends, FT. Sometimes they use a gel to ripen your cervix and that's enough to induce labour, but a fully induced labour means using synthetic oxytocin (the hormone that causes contractions), called Pitocin or Synctocinon, depending where you live, in an IV. It cause very strong contractions and is what most people refer to when they talk about being 'induced.'


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies. 
Congrats MsC. that was a swift delivery. _I_ slept through it. :haha: She's beautiful.
Emera- my doctor won't let his patients go overdue 2 weeks, he only lets us go 1 week. Something about higher stillbirth chance or something :shrug:

Well, my appointment with the NP is today for my gbs sweep. Not sure what that entails but I do know I'm gonna try to trim up the who-haa. :dohh: Asked dh if it was bad and he said no, I can't see the damn area.


----------



## newfielady

Morning ladies. 
Congrats MsC. that was a swift delivery. _I_ slept through it. :haha: She's beautiful.
Emera- my doctor won't let his patients go overdue 2 weeks, he only lets us go 1 week. Something about higher stillbirth chance or something :shrug:

Well, my appointment with the NP is today for my gbs sweep. Not sure what that entails but I do know I'm gonna try to trim up the who-haa. :dohh: Asked dh if it was bad and he said no, I can't see the damn area.


----------



## Glowstar

emera35 said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> Think i'm in slow labour. Yawn, booorrriiing! :haha:
> 
> Emera - you've been in slow labour for about 5 weeks :haha: :coffee: bloody hurry up baby Emera!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I genuinely do have the laziest child in the world in there!!! She's clearly really comfy, even a good few hours bouncing every day isn't shifting her :dohh:
> Hopefully she'll be as laid back once she's out as she is about getting born! Not sure i can handle another one like Roh! :shock:
> 
> On another note, all the ladies who are in 3rd tri who are as overdue as me already have their inductions booked etc....I'm starting to feel a bit nervous that it hasn't even been mentioned to me at all. Wondering if i should make some phonecalls? I know i have appointments tomorrow and wednesday, but those seem a long way off from where i'm sitting!Click to expand...

I would actually make a phone call now because you are 8 days overdue right? the average induction seems to be about 12 days so that only gives them 4 days to sort it out :shrug: not really long a time at all. I would ask for another S&S tomorrow to see if that will kick things off but no harm getting the ball rolling and letting your intentions been known now :winkwink:


----------



## crowned

Congratulations, MrsC!!! Gorgeous baby, and it sounds like a lovely birth story! Wishing a speedy recovery to mama and baby :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations MsCrow!!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs::baby: I only logged on to place my bet, would have said girl!! That's great news, so happy for you & MrC!

FT - thanks for the PM!

Discovered that DH has a meeting in Worcester on Wednesday, i.e. my due date. That's a 2hr drive assuming no traffic so hope nothing happens and he's stuck on the M6, specially if I have a MsC style delivery!:nope:


----------



## emera35

Crowned, yes thats what i'm thinking, don't want to be left pregnant for ages because they didn't book me in soon enough!

Newfie - The chances that the placenta starts to degrade begin to go up from around 12 days overdue, so thats when they tend to induce here. Your doctor is just being extra cautious i think. Plus i have to take into account that my cycle has always been irregular, so even with the dating scans etc, my due date could be off by a few days. I think if i wasn't still feeling a decent amount of movement, i'd be really worried, but she's still shuffling about in there as best she can!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, how are u feeling? I have NO new signs etc.... but feel :sick: right now lol. but thats cos i ate too much xxx

thanks for explaining induction process ladies xxx

emera - hv you checked ur cervix again? any more progress??


----------



## Glowstar

Can I just give a bit of advice to anyone who might be given the option of having Syntocinon. Seriously think about asking for another form of pain relief along with it. The thing with Syntocinon is it's obviously an artificial hormone and makes your body do things that it isn't always ready to do. There is no chance for your body to build up endorphins quick enough to combat the pain. 
I was given it with DD1 and if I had known what it was going to do and how quick it would do it, I would have probably asked for an Epidural if I'm being honest because it seriously was the most awful excruciating pain that hit my body like a train. 
I think that's why there appears to be a higher rate of Epidural usage in the US because they regular use Pitocin to start labour or speed things along.

Also - and this goes to Emera too, especially seen as you've got a toddler. Don't do what I did when I came out of hospital after DD2. I felt fine and went about things normally, picking up DD1 etc etc. I paid for not taking it easy and thinking I could do everything. Even with a normal delivery I would say heavy lifting is a big no-no for the first couple of weeks. Remember everything has moved, your pelvis, your hips etc. It takes time for things to go back into place. I have suffered with back pain since having DD2 and not taking it easy enough after delivery.


----------



## emera35

Glowie, thanks for the advice, especially about the lifting, i hadn't really thought of that! When i had Roh i was with him in hospital for 8 days, and i was still hobbling a bit when i got home, so i've prepared for not being actively on my feet for maybe 10 days after the birth this time. I'll have to make sure i'm careful about picking Roh up!

As far as Syntocinon goes, i'm very reluctant to have that used if i do get induced, i know what the effects are like! My labour with Roh was not too dissimilar to an induced labour, no build up at all and straight into very very intense rapid contractions. It was really hard to cope with at the start. I'd rather avoid that sort of labour again if possible! I'd hope if i was induced then it would take pretty well, considering how i'm feeling at the moment, surely i'm on the cusp of labour as it is.

Boo hiss to waiting for MWs to call me back!!


----------



## newfielady

Thanks for the info Emera. :thumbup: You're right with saying he's just being extra careful, and it's not just me, he don't let anyone go over that long. :wacko: I'm just really hoping I don't have to be induced.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hubby coming home:happydance: but cos he isnt well:cry:

Really feel as if i need to get out and do something....have been to.dentist and thats it. What do i do?? Hubby says to go into town but i dont have anything i need to get....clothes for me dont fit and really shouldnt get anything else for LO. Anything i am getting now is girlies and tags are remaining intact.

Boooorrrreeedddd. Thought about painting hall, stairs and landing but dont want paint fumes in house for when baby arrives. When are you coming???!!!


----------



## Widger

MsCrow - congratulations on baby Edith. Delighted for you.

Blimey.... Im good at this guessing malarkey. Ok, so I said girl and 7lb 7oz and said it would be quick.... although did give a cautious estimate of 1330 today but I also guessed Missy correctly too..... just a shame i cant predict my own :haha:

Right, note to self and any other impatient laddies out there... MsCrow was chilled and relaxed to just go with the flow and she had baby earlier than due date... Now let's all chill and relax, apart from Emera who is allowed to go insane :rofl:

Ok, off for afternoon nap whilst the boy is in bed


----------



## kkl12

Morning! Congrats to all the march mamas that got to meet their babies this weekend :happydance::happydance::happydance: So exciting to log on and see the baby count going up. I'm so happy for all of you!
MsC- I would like a labor as quick as yours please. Love the name and she is beautiful! 

I was awake every hour last night :cry: 
Not working today so I will try and take a nap this afternoon, I hate being grumpy about being pregnant... I always said I wouldn't complain.
I feel like the past few days it's harder to breathe. I feel like I'm constantly out of breath- think it's anything to worry about or just that the baby is squishing my insides? I thought it was supposed to get better as the baby drops :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

I was booked for an induction with DD1 but my waters broke 3 hours before I was due to be there! I was labouring on my own but it was erratic and slow going. Baby wasn't very happy and tolerating the contractions very well and that's when they decided to start the Syntocinon to speed things along otherwise It might have been a c-section. I had her less than 2 hours after the Syntocinon was started :shock: and I have to say it was a completely different experience than labouring away nicely on your own like I did the 2nd time. 

Anyhoo - I really hope no one has to get induced :winkwink:

Lozza - have you got someone nearby on 24/7 call just in case :hugs: mind you I'm only 20 mins away....give me a shout and I'll bring some towels :haha:

I'm not even dressed yet :shock: serious lack of motivation today so off for a shower and to try and make myself feel human.


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - feeling absolutely fine! Baby's wiggling around loads, the only time I feel like I am pregnant even is if i stand up for too long in the kitchen (I think it's having to stand further back from the surface to chop veg etc) or if i walk too far and get backache. No signs of any sort that anything is likely to happen this week even. 

Oh, and complete insomnia also reminds me i'm pregnant, but have forgotten about that now i've been up for a few hours!


----------



## Kel127

Congrats to everyone with new babies! :happydance: 

Newfie- I was forced induction with my son at 1 week overdue because that was the doctors policy. I switched doctors this time because of that! 

Um maybe I'm the wierd one, but I don't see anything wrong with nursing someone else's newborn for the nipple stimulation. I have already been offered my friends baby, but declined until I hit 40 weeks!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza when i was out and about with DH yesterday i totally forgot i was pregnant... so weird. I guess cos i felt fine etc :shrug: baby is so squirmy atm tho that im soon reminded :)

well im soooooooo bored that i just washed my hair. maternity leave without a baby is totally overrated. everyone keeps saying ''enjoy it while you can'' but quite frankly i sleep like a blinking baby every night so im not really taking naps etc.... so i have nothing to do. i would rather be busy being tired with a new baby :haha:

emera - not sure if you missed my post, have you checked your cervix again? would that be a good indicator of how your progressing?? xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

> Um maybe I'm the wierd one, but I don't see anything wrong with nursing someone else's newborn for the nipple stimulation. I have already been offered my friends baby, but declined until I hit 40 weeks!

Kel127 - i guess i just think of BFeeding as something reallllllyyyyy intimate for me and my baby... so i struggle to get my head around it. I would also HATE to think that my mum let me do that to someone else as a baby? maybe i over think things though. 
(im not against wet nursing BTW - when there is a real need xx)


----------



## newfielady

Kel- I'm uncomfortable with the whole bf thing anyways so I would def find it weird to offer up another persons baby. :dohh:

I'm cooking some turkey bacon for early lunch/late breakfast, yummy. 

Oh, and the dog eating half a dead sheep :sick: lol


----------



## emera35

FT seeing as Roh is currently sitting on my lap, I'll have to wait a bit to check my cervix :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Mmmm... nothing better than a warm, toasted bagel with cream cheese and a cup of tea :)


----------



## mitchnorm

I am with you on the boredom FT...at least you are doing some chores...i put dishwasher on and thats my lot. Best get some washing on too :haha:....lazy!!!

Hubbys picking me up a skinny cappucino on way home then i think i will go to bed and start my new book...then a bath later.

Its all action this mat leave eh :haha:


----------



## Skadi

Congrats MrsCrow!


----------



## Kel127

firsttimer1 said:


> Um maybe I'm the wierd one, but I don't see anything wrong with nursing someone else's newborn for the nipple stimulation. I have already been offered my friends baby, but declined until I hit 40 weeks!
> 
> Kel127 - i guess i just think of BFeeding as something reallllllyyyyy intimate for me and my baby... so i struggle to get my head around it. I would also HATE to think that my mum let me do that to someone else as a baby? maybe i over think things though.
> (im not against wet nursing BTW - when there is a real need xx)Click to expand...

I guess I felt the same way when I was pregnant with my son, but now that I have breastfed it seems so natural and normal whether it be with my baby or someone else's.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm feeling loads of pressure and what feels like period cramps (just a dull, achy pain). And i've also noticed an increase in swamp crotch today, yuck. Wonder if this is anything or just baby doing it's thing to get ready?


----------



## emera35

Well the MW has put my mind at rest, I do like her she is so no nonsense and down to earth :) she said don't panic and don't get excited. All I need to do is keep a close eye on movements and do something the second I don't feel anything for an hour or two. Other than that, ignore the contractions, they could be nothing :haha: she said the consultants will book me for induction tomorrow, likely on friday or saturday, and they will do me another sweep on wednesday, so it will have time to kick in before induction hopefully. Ah, I feel better knowing there is a plan :)


----------



## citymouse

MsC, congratulations on adorable baby Edith! :cloud9:

FT, just pretend your nipples are the controls on the French fry machine at McDs!

Emera, omg, how ghastly for your mother! As the owner of a dog who will eat anything, I fully sympathize. When he was a puppy, he pooped out a match! And the fun has never ended. :dohh:

No word from Waula?

I think the nursing someone else's baby might feel more natural if it weren't a first-time mum. It seems like the first baby I BF should be my own. That said, it's better than the Ina May Gaskin idea of asking a friend to do it! :shock:


----------



## loolindley

MsCrow!!!!! Congratulations on the birth of Edith Talula. What a beautiful name. A little teeny tiny bundle for you :cloud9: mrC will be happy with :pink: too I take it? :hugs: I'm over the moon for you. 

Glow, that IS a bit hand that rocks the cradle imho!! :haha:

No news from Wauls yet. I hope she isn't having too hard a time :hugs:

Sorry Lozza and Glow, but I had a pretty good nights sleep! 8 hours, and only broken 5 times :happydance: result!!!!!

AFM, monitoring was fine, but the bloomin baby is back to back. HOW??? I have spent the past week as active as you like, on my hands and knees, not slouching!! I could understand it if it was before when I was in bed a lot with my hips, but not now!!!!! Naughty baby :grr:

I only did a couple of hours on the house today but have bought wood for the floor and a tall radiator too so done my bit. Knackered now. Nap time !!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon lads,

happy nesting Loo

good luck emera - im glad they have a plan in place for you. plus totally grossed out by your mums pup. really disgusting!

happy tweaking mitch

hello everyone else!

just thought i make a big announcement... i know its an old wives tale and you have to eat like 8 to get enough of the chemical yada yada but.....

I JUST ATE A WHOLE PINEAPPLE!!! lol

i will report back if it worked later. it was really delicious and very juicy. i could probably eat another if i had one

another suepr sunny day here. i feel like i should be doing gardening


----------



## citymouse

Lol, MrsCupcake. I can tell how proud you are of your pineapple achievement.

We should make one of those "Homebirth" or "breastfeeding milestone" badges about eating at least one whole pineapple.


----------



## lozza1uk

A good day then Loo!!

One of the antenatal girls this morning swore it was dancing to YMCA at a party that brought her labour on. As soon as the song finished she had her first contraction, then had the baby in the morning! Not a guarantee but probably worth trying as much as licking signposts for those of you desperate!! Let is know about the pineapple cupcake!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i would love a pineapple eating achievement badge!

im feeling bored now. could go and bring the washing in... and do some ironing... boring


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I ate pineapple last week but it didn't seem to do much lol... though it took me about 4 days to eat the whole thing haha... I'm suprised you could manage the whole thing in one go! Hope it works for you MrsCupcake!


----------



## citymouse

Thank God my laptop doesn't have Photoshop or I'd spend three hours making a pineapple badge. :rofl:

Besides, if I made a pineapple badge, I'd have to make an "I ate Girl Scout cookies for breakfast" badge for myself.

Baby is moving around and I can feel her little leg... so sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## emera35

I ate 2 whole pineapples one on one day one on the day after last week. Obviously no joy, but they were yummy! :D


----------



## citymouse

Joannaxoxo said:


> I ate pineapple last week but it didn't seem to do much lol... though it took me about 4 days to eat the whole thing haha... I'm suprised you could manage the whole thing in one go! Hope it works for you MrsCupcake!

Oh, well, that would qualify you for the _extended_ pineapple eating badge!


----------



## citymouse

emera35 said:


> I ate 2 whole pineapples one on one day one on the day after last week. Obviously no joy, but they were yummy! :D

Damn, I'm really going to have to do this, aren't I?

Give me until later in the day, I have a mini-deadline to meet! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

damn it emera you obviously are a more 'hardcore' pineapple eater than me! lol


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

It is with great honour, that despite my own achievement, i hereby award this pineapple badge to Emera as the most hardcore pinapple eater until someone else eats more in one day

:amartass:

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/pinapple.jpg


----------



## crowned

Didn't Emera say she ate one pineapple on one day, then another on the following day? That would tie you two up, Mrs Cupcake! Now go eat another one, and you can keep the badge for yourself!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i dont have access to any more pineapples sadly...

never mind

i got given even more homemade knitted stuff today. i think i will see if i can go and take some pics to show you guys because i have some lovely bits. will see if my phone will work

will be back in a bit


----------



## citymouse

This just in, MrsCupcake admits pineapple defeat!

You know, laddies, pregnancy is not a competition to see who can eat the most pineapples. Everybody just calm down! These hormones are tearing us apart! :rofl:


----------



## crowned

Bwahahahaha... I love this. Perhaps ball-bouncing should be the next sport in the March Mama Pregnancy Olympics??


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good idea crowned!! lol. who is most obsessed with their ball and does the most bouncing?

or how about, the most aubergine eating contest?


----------



## mitchnorm

I vote for myself in the aubergine eating contest....i consumed unhealthy quantities of the styff.....didnt workas it did for wouldluv though :-( 

I suggest emera for ball bouncing...she made herself dizzy yesterday ooopsie

Just found out ghey wont do a s&s on thursday...they defo.wait til 41 weeks...sucks!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

prepare for photo overload

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/knittedhats.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/2012-03-12162136.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/whiteknittedblanket.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/creamknittedblanket.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/yellowandmousecardigan.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/bearjumper.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/togglejumper.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i expect all midwives are the same mitch. i have an appointment on wednesday and expect i will also be told to wait until 41 weeks.

i still hope i have my baby tomorrow. i have given up on a 12.03.12 baby now but i would still like a lucky 13th (plus hubbys work are going out for lunch and he said it would be sods law if he missed it because they never pay for anything so this is a rare occasion! lol mhwahaaaa)


----------



## loolindley

Cupcake, they are all lovely! Lucky baby!!

I just woke from my nap. I had a dream that my baby was double the size of Edith Talula weighing in at a massive 12lbs :shock: I hope this isn't a premonition...

I also dreamed that the northern march mamas came round to my new house for lunch once it was all done up...a far nicer part to the dream!!!


----------



## crowned

Cupcake, they're GORGEOUS!! Your baby is spoiled already - so many people who love it!! :flower:

Mitch, why won't they do one earlier? I was offered one at 38 weeks already... Is there a reason most people can't get one till they're overdue?


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Cupcake! Gorgeous! Love the mousies. :cloud9:

Mitch--you, FT, and Wouldluv will have to wrestle it out for the aubergine badge. I think you might win for quantity, because didn't FT give up and start eating takeaway Chinese at one point? :rofl: 

Have you thought about getting a massage and asking them to hit the pressure points they avoid during early pregnancy?

I went for one yesterday and told my lady not to go full-on with them but not to avoid them, either. It was lovely, because I listened to some hypnosis tracks and they timed out perfectly with the appointment. Even though now I'm so big I'm afraid I'll fall off the table when it's time to change sides. :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Beautiful knitted pieces MrsCupcake.

Oh and to add to the Pregnancy Olympics - we need one for nip stimulation. I seem to remember Missy saying that she tried for 1 hour straight one day! And Mitch - how long did you go for, could you beat that? lol


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good idea joanna, but im not sure i want to make a badge for that class.....

although on a related note, did anyone's health visitor produce a knitted boob at their meeting to show correct positioning etc for breastfeeding? i have just remembered. it was hilarious.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Congrats MrsCrow - your baby girl is stunning

Midwife appointment all is fine - swab back negative for discharge i was having and urine now clear - good news

Babys is fine - still not engaged and she made me my 40 week appointment for the day after my due date - im sure ill still be here for that - measuring a week smaller again though but nothing to concern she said

L x


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep we had the knitted boobs at an antenatal session! Love the clothes, specially the mouse one!

Loo - ooh, thanks for the lunch invite... :haha:

I've just made carrot cake cupcakes, is it bad that I've eaten 5? They were the smaller ones and the rest need to go straight into the freezer!


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake...loving the knitted goods :thumbup:

Lozza......good cupcake scoffing

Regards nip stimulation...i got bored after 30 minutes...one link said you have to do for 1 hour 3 times a day.....i know i have alot of time on my hands recently but even thats too much for me.....LandL was prolific at the nip stimulation if i remember rightly...she did it for.ages one day:haha:

I think 41 weeks til offering the sweep is usual here.....apparently they offer up to.3 and ideally on consecutive days. 

I have just accepted that baby wont be arriving til around the 27th...two weeks over. Stops me getting stressed about it. MW told my antenatal friend today (she is now 12 days over and trying to pushing her induction back further)....to relax have sex, wine and a bath tonight


----------



## firsttimer1

*Cupcake - *

1. If you go into labour after eating pineapple i will be RAGING as i can only eat it hot.... and i think it needs to be cold for labour effect :cry: (allergy.. heating = burns off allergy incase your all going :saywhat: LOL)

2. DID YOU MAKE THOSE KNITTED GOODS? omg they are beautiful. i feel so inadequate :cry:

*Rashy *- OI!!! i didnt give up! I had three portions of that darn aubergine stuff in the end :haha: but i dont want an aubergine badge.... just the image of one is likely to make me :sick: Mitch... its ALLLLLLL yours :) 

can i have a badge for ''itchiest knees''? :rofl:

*Lozza -* wish Cheshire was closer :( i want carrot cup cakes :(

well i got so bored that i napped from 3-5pm.... was pretty nice though :) Im in PJs as all the clothes that fit me still have been washed and are drying. I feel like Waynetta slob (attached for our USA and Canadian friends lol).

*Mitch *- Glad ur MW slyly mentions a TINNNY wine is ok too...mine does... although being irish she also promotes a tinkle of guinness.... so of course i oblige... now and again :winkwink: I poured myself a small wine on my bday adnn couldnt drink it though :(

whats for dinner everyone? i want chips from the fish shop but i just know DH is going to make me eat salad. Pah.


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh yeh when is DTD going to have an effect????? all these MWs promote it but its done NOTHING for me! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh i want fish and chips for dinner now...thanks for that ft :growlmad: (she says trying to.be good).....

My lower back is aching again....everyday...anyone else?


----------



## citymouse

FT, what the hell is that picture? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch - *sorry :( LOL :haha:
Strangely i get these weird UPPER back pains - like, over to the right near my shoulder blade the most. No idea why. I get lower back pain on and off but not constant xxxx

*Rashy - *THAT is waynetta slob who i am currently doing a darn good job of mimicking!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Well, she is a special lady. 

By the way, you will all perhaps be gratified to know that I made some progress on my hospital bag this weekend. Don't get too excited... there's still no actual bag involved. It's all in a laundry basket. 

But at least if we have to run out the door we can bring the basket. :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

citymouse said:


> FT, what the hell is that picture? :rofl:

Its FT on a good day advocating wine, beer and fags during pregnancy:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

It blinking feels like it is!!! Gahhhhh.


----------



## wondertwins

Eeek! Yay for more babies! Congrats Crow. 

We had a checkup this morning and the boys each gained 8 ounces in one week! :happydance: This means BF must be working out okay. :) It also means they've finally surpassed their birth weights. I'm so relieved.

I'm so sorry for those of you having a tough time. It won't be long and this time will be a distant memory. :hugs:

BTW... I can't wait until you all get to experience a new level of leaking boobs. This morning I started to feed baby, and as I grabbed my boob to aim it at his mouth it sprayed about a foot into the air onto DH. :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

WT...thats fab news....you are indeed wonder-mum now. :haha::haha::haha: for hubbys milk shower


----------



## lozza1uk

Way to go WT!!! That's an impressive weight gain!


----------



## loolindley

WT, wow, your boys are doing well!!!

Lozza, you can bring carrot cupcakes to our lunch...I'd make a fresh batch though...it could be some time!


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - :rofl: at your DHs milk shower :haha: BUt go you for the Bfeeding success! :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Ditto what citymouse said!!!!


----------



## citymouse

WT, glad the boys are eating well and gaining weight! You go, mama! That's no small feat, feeding two at once. :thumbup:


----------



## Skadi

Congrats WT! That is great! Have you had the leaking tap issue during showers yet? haha! What a joy that is! I've learned to feed and pump BEFORE showers now!


----------



## citymouse

Help! I am seriously addicted to my orange sodas. 

I'm alone in the house with orange soda, Girl Scout cookies, and leftover pizza... if I black out, somebody wake me up, okay? :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Am very much in labour here!


----------



## emera35

Am very much in labour here!


----------



## Skadi

Oh that is great Emera! Do you know how far along?


----------



## blessedmomma

yay emera! you will do fab hun! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Am very much in labour here!

:wohoo: Good Luck :baby:


----------



## citymouse

Here comes Baby Emera! Hurray!


----------



## Skadi

I can't sleep. OH is in the living room snoring so loud I can hear him as if he were right beside me and Keira is snoring away in her cradle too! Lol it is a bit like a symphony with his loud deep snores and her higher pitched faster paced ones! This is going to be a long night! It's a good thing I got her a sleep sheep - I love it! Lol!


----------



## wondertwins

City- I think I overdid it with orange soda as a kid, so that doesn't appeal to me. But Girl Scout cookies and leftover pizza? Be still my beating heart. Yummmmm.

*Emera! OMG! Yay!!!*

Skadi- Isn't it amazing how much noise they can make while they're being "quiet"? :)


----------



## wondertwins

Stupid double post.


----------



## citymouse

I don't know what it is about the orange soda. It's just so sweet and orange! Darn it, now I feel like I need to go get some.

Can't wait for Emera news! And we should hear something from Waula soon, too.

I had a very productive night. Went to the grocery store and to Bed Bath & Beyond to return our ailing coffee maker and pick up a new one. I figured I ought to do it now, since there was no way they could turn me down if I huffed and puffed all the way in from the car carrying the old one. :haha: Love their return policy, they'll take anything back! Not that it was our fault it self-destructed, but some places would have given me a hard time.

OMG, the dog just accidentally licked my, uh, bosom. Not quite the kind of nipple stimulation they recommend. He seems embarrassed. :rofl: (And yes, I'm wearing a shirt.)


----------



## Skadi

Oh gosh WT I can't even imagine what quiet time sounds like in your home! 

Just as I fell asleep Keira decided it was dinner time... I can already tell its going to be one of those nights...


----------



## Skadi

Ugh double post!

Oooh here comes Keiras first thunderstorm - this should be interesting.


----------



## citymouse

Can't get over how sweet she is! What a doll!


----------



## emera35

Well that was exciting! 

Pleased to announce, finally, the arrival of Freyja Lynn, born at 3.56am (roughly)weighing 7lb 15oz! 

Labour was about 1 hour 10 mins and she was born at home and unattended as the midwives arrived about 5 mins after the birth. So she was delivered by her Daddy who was amazing!she was born 'en caul' inside her waters!

Had an accidental lotus birth too! No tears either which I'm most happy about. She's perfect! :cloud9: will sort some pictures soon :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow thats amazing emera....after making you wait for 9 days over she pops out in just over an hour. Shes a cheeky one for sure....lovely name on my list not hubbys:flower:

You must be soooo proud of hubby...and Rohs going to get a fantastic surprise when he gets up....bless xxxxx

Great news.....do you have to go to hospital at all? Or is everyone ok?

Well done youx x x soooo teary now


----------



## emera35

No hospital :dance: we are all ok and well. Freyja was a bit cold to start with as we didn't really have everything perfectly ready, like the towels warmed etc. She's had lots of snuggles now though :)


----------



## Nicnak282

Emera - YAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So pleased for you honey and fabulous name choice!!!

So happy - just the news I needed this morning!!!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Emera - YAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So pleased for you honey and fabulous name choice!!!

So happy - just the news I needed this morning!!!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Widger

Oh wow Emera. Fantastic news :yipee:

I know of only one friend whose baby had waters still in tact. It created quite a commotion in delivery suite as so rare - everyone wanted to see it. What a special little girl.


----------



## mitchnorm

Wonderful emera...can we all come round for snuggles too?? :baby:

Afm...no news....its my due date....up twice in night peeing (nothing unusual there) but terrible lower back, bum and a bit of bump pain :wacko:


----------



## lauraclili

Double-post!


----------



## lauraclili

Having trouble posting this morning! Sorry! 

X


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations Emera! Yay for no hospital, tears and hubby! 

Baby's born in the caul are supposed to be incredibly lucky so she is one blessed little girl! 

X


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Emera! What an entrance! Can't wait to see her pictures!


----------



## Glowstar

Wow Emera!!! that's an amazing birth story!! welcome to the world little Freyja!! Loving the name! Weird because I thought it would just be the case that you would go into labour when the site was down :haha:
Glad all went well and quick for you though and you've got a lovely story to tell her when she grows up :kiss:

Mitch - Happy due date!!! I know there is someone else to...is it Mrs Cupcake? I am sure you won't be long. I give you until Friday at the latest :winkwink:

WT - yeah for squirting OH with Milk :rofl: it's amazing how far it can travel isn't it? and also how many different directions the squirts come from :shock: sounds like the boys are doing amazing! :hugs:

Skadi - sounds like Kiera is a booby monster too :thumbup:

City - yeah for packing a.....erm....erm basket :rofl: 

Well nothing new with me. Boring really. Scan on Thursday. Still got 15 days to go so sure by the time this little guy arrives I'll be announcing his arrival to myself because everyone disappears when they have their baby :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Gahhhhh wrote a long reply and then BnB messed up :grr: and this is my 10th attempt at posting this message...... whats going on.

*CONGRATULATIONS EMERA!!!!!!!!* super happy for you hunni, and what a quick labour!!! Enjoy all those baby cuddles :happydance:

No new signs here.... Baby digger wont be making their entrance any time soon thats for sure!!

Todays plans are - clean the conservatory (really cant be bothered tho) and then out for our annual Zumba Indian meal tonight.... YUM! :)


----------



## kymied

Yay! Congrats Emera she's finally here! I'm glad the birth went so well. I guess being in labor for weeks made the end part easier. Yay!

I have some major insomnia going on. Again. Yesterday my hubby got up and asked what was wrong as I wasn't in bed. I told him I got up so I wouldn't bug him. I wish I was up with baby, then it wouldn't feel so silly.

Yesterday my mom painted the baby's room! It still needs a bit of touch up and the trim painted but we're FINALLY getting some where.

Does anyone notice any updates from that "6-8" hour outage? (It was 8+) I'm having major issues posting, it keeps timing out or saying there's a database error.

Here's a cute video for you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yotq4zr0dRc


----------



## lozza1uk

Trouble posting here too... 

Finally!! :haha: No seriously, congratulations Emera that's really great news to wake up to, and a beautiful name. And well done to your DH, what a star!! :hugs: :happydance: 

Going to the Trafford centre this morning (big shopping mall) in the hope my waters go in John Lewis! Mitch, the only labour symptoms my friend had before going into labour that night was back pain and the occasional cramp that day... Could be soon!


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied - cant notice any differences to the site? maybe it was all ''backroom'' stuff.... but ur right, posting this morning has been a nightmare! Had to keep trying as wanted to congratulate Emera :(

that video is sooo cute :) Baby at end made me cry a little. im a sap.


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza......i certainly hope so....i definately felt more pains in the last 12 hours. Although as we know from emeras experience....it could be a very very very long labour.....but i am liking the quick birth bit :haha:

Off for coffee with 4 of the nct ladies this morning....3 of which have their babies and one who is now 12 days overdue. It is interesting cos they didnt invite us last week....its like an us and them situation....those with and those without babies. But to be honest the two of us still pregnant have been arranging walks. Hubby home today still feeling a bit rotten...going to.drag him out for a long walk later :happydance:

I have said to.hubby i was soooo bored yesterday and a bit down today i am heading into town and blowing at least £200 on baby stuff :haha:.....dont need anything really and uncertainty around gender will mean tags remain intact:wacko:

So we have received first e-mail of the day asking if any news cos today is the day isnt it????:growlmad::growlmad:.....its not like this person doesnt already have a kid who arrived NOT on their due date!!!!! He should know.friggin better:growlmad:

So any messages i receive today are going to be ignored until the evening.....that should freak em out.

Wonder what Roh makes of his little sister:kiss:....and we need news from waula x


----------



## Glowstar

Enjoy the Trafford Centre Lozza. I haven't been for a while. There's nothing I need to be honest. If I'm really bored I might go next week just for something to do :shrug:

I'm predicting Waula had a C-Section. She hasn't been online since the 10th at tea time which was day before her induction if things didn't progress. Hope her and LO are OK. 

I honestly think you'll have your LO by Friday Mitch :winkwink: 
I hate it when people disclude other people....clique springs to mind :winkwink: don't worry about it. I've resigned myself to the fact It will just be me and baby most of the time. I might try and find a group to join once he's here :thumbup:

Off to get dressed as meeting my Sister for coffee.


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Well that was exciting!
> 
> Pleased to announce, finally, the arrival of Freyja Lynn, born at 3.56am (roughly)weighing 7lb 15oz!
> 
> Labour was about 1 hour 10 mins and she was born at home and unattended as the midwives arrived about 5 mins after the birth. So she was delivered by her Daddy who was amazing!she was born 'en caul' inside her waters!
> 
> Had an accidental lotus birth too! No tears either which I'm most happy about. She's perfect! :cloud9: will sort some pictures soon :)

Awww ~ many congrats :baby::cloud9:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Congratulations Emera - beautiful name - i bet she was worth all the wait .. cant wait to see a picture.

Happy due date Mitch


Is anyone completely fed up and super anxious, im not sleeping because of everything going around in my head the though of 2 weeks and 2 weeks post date is making me crazy ---- i need to get out more lol 

Pram should be delivered today although im not sure baby plan for mothercare are realiable, if they come at a decent time going to pop into town L xx


----------



## Widger

Happy due date Mitch. I just ignored all text messages from 40+ weeks unless it was family, then posted on my fb that haveyouhadthatbaby website :haha:

Wow, im sooooo much more uncomfortable today so went on bouncy castle at tumble time again to help kick things off :)

Anyway, do you think I'm crazy when i say this.... I bent down earlier and felt like I was a bit more open down low.... Ok, I said it was crazy :blush:


----------



## mitchnorm

Widger....i am interested in this haveyouhadthatbaby website thingy...i know someone mentioned it a while ago.....can someone point me in the direction please. I have a feeling i may need it very soon :haha:

Had a lovely morning with nct ladies...babies were cute and i got a cuddle...hoping that kick starts.labour :haha:

Glow...loving your prediction for me by friday...that would be fantastic


----------



## emera35

Hoping this works....

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/DSCN1935.jpg

Edit : Yay finally it posted! :dance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Emera...she is beautiful:kiss:


----------



## MsCrow

HUGE congratulations on the arrival of a very pretty Freyja and in such a special way. Did you photograph her en caul? How are the four of you now?

Had a pretty tough night. Edith was unputdownable, full of mucous and difficult to feed. Finally got 2 hours sleep this morning and since then things have been smoother. The midwives at Tameside are amazing support. MrC is utterly smitten with Edith. :cloudnine:


----------



## mitchnorm

Glad things are getting smoother MsC.....:hugs:

Sooooo I found that 'haveyouhadthatbaby' link and posted on FB status....only to have a LIKE and comment within 2 minutes saying 'whoop whoop....wife in labour....have you got everything Stu (my hubby)'....They bloody didnt even click onto it and presumed I was in labour.....big backfire:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

MsCrow said:


> HUGE congratulations on the arrival of a very pretty Freyja and in such a special way. Did you photograph her en caul? How are the four of you now?
> 
> Had a pretty tough night. Edith was unputdownable, full of mucous and difficult to feed. Finally got 2 hours sleep this morning and since then things have been smoother. The midwives at Tameside are amazing support. MrC is utterly smitten with Edith. :cloudnine:

Glad you got at least some sleep MrsC. The first few days can be pretty tough especially if BF. Glad the MW's at Tameside are being supportive. Do you know who helped you deliver? would be strange if we get the same one :haha:
Daddies and their little girls.......:cloud9:


----------



## MsCrow

Glowie, it was a younger MW called Kerry who was amazing during what was sometimes quite a scary birth e.g. when Edith's heartbeat was dropping during contractions. She found us a stereo so I could play some Tracey Chapman and enabled me to change positions despite the monitoring. Jan took over at 7 and was equally lovely.


----------



## mitchnorm

Message from ft....problems posting on here apparently and is off out for a curry tonight....extra hot i hope....she wanted to.make sure that no.one thought she was in labour ha ha. Honest conclusion to jump to.the rate these babies are popping out.

No news here apart from i am having a little nap, acidy throat from rlt i am sure and had big bm (tmi i know) and feel crampy :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - she is beautiful :kiss::kiss:

Thanks MrsC. Hope Edith is being a good girl for you :hugs: To be honest all the MW's I've met so far have been really nice but lovely to hear you had a positive experience :hugs:

Mitch - Ooooo could be a clear out :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch meant to say before. I am so with you on the heartburn :nope: to be honest I don't think I've ever really had it until this pregnancy. Didn't have it with the girls but it's really getting me down at the moment as can't seem to shift it at all! nothing seems to work at all :shrug:
It's one of the things that is stopping me sleeping as it usually kicks in about 5.00pm and then that's it for the rest of the night :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

OMG, I keep writing posts and they keep getting swallowed! :sulk:


----------



## mitchnorm

Seems like bnb has been having problems all day and has been.down for while....do.they not.know its MARCH and therefore critical we keep in touch for baby news

BTW no news here:cry:


----------



## kymied

mitchnorm said:


> Seems like bnb has been having problems all day and has been.down for while....do.they not.know its MARCH and therefore critical we keep in touch for baby news
> 
> BTW no news here:cry:

I love this. "It's CRITICAL we keep in touch.... No news here.

None here either but I'm BORED. I'm supposed to keep walking so I've paced around a lot and took several naps to make up for me getting up at 3 am. I need the baby to come and give me something to do.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Im back!*

well BnB has been a let down today hasnt it? i tried posting about 1000 times earlier and ended up wanting to throw my laptop. I would blame hormones.... but it was all me :smug:

emera - again, a HUGE congrats... she is just lovely :flower:

Vitfa ive had period style cramps and generaly tummy achiness now for about 2 weeks but other than that im feeling fine. Its a shame as it means period style cramps arent a labour sign... for me at least :(

Due date tomo and no signs of digs moving. Ive had an odd day though. Felt ''peaky'' all day.... bit sick. Bit like im on the moon.

But no plug loss, contractions.... nothing. at. all.

Indian tonight was good fun though - but for first time since starting my RLT regime i just cant drink it tonight :( only had 2 cups today :( odd. 

Hope everyone else is ok..... hope we hear from waula soon.....


----------



## crowned

So hard to post today!!! 

Congratulations to Emera - she's gorgeous!!! Glad you had a quick birth too - sounds lovely.

Mitch, happy due date!

Kymied, thanks for the video - it made me tear up a bit at the end too.

AFM, 39 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, yes, one of my posts was a huge congratulations and a WOW to Emera! Way to make up for lost time! Hope you & the family are settling in.

Now I demand a Waula update!


----------



## Glowstar

I know I need a Waula update to....you'd think she was busy or something :shrug: :rofl: 

FT glad you enjoyed your Curry :thumbup: 

Crowned - Happy 39 weeks :happydance:

Right lads.....NO MORE PITY PARTIES!!! I'm banning them :haha: For anyone that is overdue or about to go overdue. Remember, you only have 12 days MAX after that.....it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things when you think you are pregnant for near enough a year anyway :winkwink:
Anyway you can always keep me company for the next 2 weeks right? :smug: :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Yes, think of poor Joanna and citymouse and Glowie... the sad late-March mamas. I mean, we could end up with Easter babies! 

You should all hang on as long as possible just to make us feel better! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Right, this must be the 100th time today i've tried to post, have got shorter each time as sick of losing it!

Emera - she's gorgeous!
MsCrow - glad your first couple of days have gone well
Waula - hope everything's OK, come back soon!

No action here...


----------



## Buffaloed

qr test


----------



## lozza1uk

Hooray! Finally posted!

In which case Joanna/Glow/Mouse - pretty sure i'll be late, one of you is bound to beat me to it! I've got to avoid tomorrow as Nathan's got a meeting 2 hours away (Glow - you are seriously my on-call between 8am and 2pm ish tomorrow! :haha:)


----------



## emera35

City I hung on for ages for you! :smug:


----------



## lauraclili

Big question... Will this post?! 


Congratulations Emera! She's absolutely lovely! 

I'm wondering now who is going to be next... I'm imagining that Waula has already had her baby...


----------



## emera35

Ooh actual posting?


----------



## lauraclili

Wow! It actually worked! :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

It's like on a cell phone... when you get to the point where all you're talking about is whether you can hear each other, the reception is crystal clear.

Still, it doesn't seem right to have an admin drop by without throwing out the terms "swamp crotch" or talking about something insanely TMIful.

Emera, yes, you did great! You took one for the team! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Hoping this works....
> 
> https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/DSCN1935.jpg
> 
> Edit : Yay finally it posted! :dance:

Aww ~ Beautiful :baby::cloud9: Congrats again


----------



## wondertwins

I typed out a congrats message to Emera a thousand times and it never posted. 

So let me try this again. Congrats Emera! I'm so happy and excited for you. You've come a long way from having preterm labor with Roh to a home birth with no MW! You are amazing! And so is your DH! She's gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

I tried posting much earlier!

Congrats Emera! She is beautiful! What does Roh think of her?


----------



## citymouse

She really is so sweet, and that outfit is killing me (in a good way)! :cloud9:


----------



## loolindley

I couldn't log on yesterday at all :cry: I agree with Mitch....BnB is just out of order for doing maintenance in March...this is our month!!!!

Emera, she is beautiful. I love that baby grow!!!

Waula, put down your baby and update us!!!!!

MsC, are you still in hospital or have you taken Edith home yet? I hope you had a better night. :hugs:

AFM, didn't feel well yesterday and got sent home from the house to bed. It is surprisingly painful to have a back to back giant baby and it just kept making me feel sick and dizzy. Big day at hospital with monitoring/scan/consultant. Let's see what they say! Though ironically I have started feeling the baby move now s/he is facing the wrong way!!!!!


----------



## Skadi

So at Keira's pediatrician appointment he told me that normally at her real age he would expect her to be looking around at her surroundings and smiling but that we shouldn't expect her to behave like that until she is 2 months corrected age. I told him flat out she already does that AND she coos all the time! I don't think he believed me but I have this as proof now!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM9EKv9WYLQ

(The first minute of the video is really all you need to see)

I wish I had been recording earlier too when my sister was playing with her and she looked right at my sister and smiled just like in that video and then cooed at her!

She has been able to hold her head up for short periods since birth too which isn't expected until a month old.

BnB being down all day and part of yesterday too has been so frustrated. I kept feeling like I was missing so many births because of it! lol


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning....are we now back to normal? Testing testibg....HELLO ha ha

Glow - i have made an agreement with baby and hubby that it is ok for baby to come out in 12 days (plus however long after induction).....otherwise i am just going work myself into a frenzy, get stressy, bored and anxious. Yes its a pain but i agree with you in the grand scale of things its a small extra weight. Anyway someones got to.take over from emeras HUGE wait 
:haha:

Loo....glad you are feelibg baby....but sorry you feel poop and yeah to.Al and folks for sending you home x

Happy 40 weeks (and due NOT arrival date) Lozza and FT. Did you buy anything yesterday at Trafford centre Lozza?....share:happydance:

So my plan today is to get some things in my diary....i am going to clean all skirting boards today, long walk and hobbycraft. Tomorrow...make some annoucnement cards and mw appt

p.s. Little worried about waula...hope her boy is just being stubborn


----------



## mitchnorm

Just to add..skadi...keira lookibg amazing:flower:


----------



## Widger

Arrgh. How frustrating has it been the last few days trying to get on. Don't they know it is March so they can do their maintenance in December please (long enough away so we get baby news :haha:)

I think poor Waula has been trying to get on to tell us her news but been impossible.... Hope today it will all be ok on here

I can't remember what I'd replied to last night.... MsCrow, Emera, Skadi love seeing pics/hearing stories of your baby girls.

Mitch - can't believe that bozo didn't actually look at the website :rofl: also glad feel more chilled about everything

Loo - hope today goes well, glad feeling baby more and you were sent home from doing work

Afm - so unbelievably uncomfortable yesterday :( baby felt sooo low, think I need to get hubby to dtd tonight..... First time in long time, oh and had my first cup of rlt yesterday after doing bugger all last time, now think I'd like to drink whole pack in one day to see if that kicks things off :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah waula could have been trying monday and tuesday night.......downtimes been a nightmare. Felt like my right arm had been cut off not able to post.... Hubby laughed at me complaining:haha:


----------



## emera35

Downtime has been poo! Freyja is lovely! Very different to her bro though. Wow this girl just eats and poops! :haha:
Roh is fascinated and wants to cuddle her all the time except when she cries when he looks horrified!:lol:

Afterpains are klling me! Ouchie ouch! Definitely worse this time round. No sttches though so bonus there :) 

Urgh tired, hoping for a nap now xxx


----------



## Skadi

Oh! Amy's Connie is set to go home today! How exciting for her, she has had such a long and rough road of it!


----------



## loolindley

What a great day it's going to be for Amy and her family! :cloud9:

Happy 40 weeks Lozza and FT! :cake::cake::cake:

Only the final stretch of things we can do with the house today, but nothing I can do, so after hospital I can stand around and delegate / sweep up. The plasterer starts tonight, and the plumber/builder is coming today to fix the leak/joist in the kitchen ceiling. Hopefully after today there will be a bit of light at the end of the tunnel!

Im interested (rather than excited) so see how much my giant baby has grown in the past two weeks. Last time it was weighing in at a massive 8lbs, so anything more than 9lbs today and I'm going to be a touch grumpy :rofl: Seriously, What is s/he eating to put on that weight????? Because I've been eating rabbit food since January!!!! :rofl: Will update you all with the potentially amusing news later.

Have a marvellous day lads! Lozza, anything happens, and I can be over there with towels and hot water in a jiffy!!!! :haha:


----------



## MsCrow

Good luck with your scan Loo!

Desperate for Waula news too, bloody website problems. 

Happy 40 weeks ladies!

Had a totally different night. Edith fed 3 times within 4.5 hours and I put her down at 1am. Didn't hear a peep from her until just before 6am! So I slept blissfully next to her. Midwives said that much between feeds was ok but no longer. She fed from both breasts on waking.

MrC's registering her birth today, and we'll likely brave it home!


----------



## lauraclili

I'm so glad things are going well MsC and you had an easier night. 

Loo, good luck at the hospital today. I hope all goes well and I'm so glad you've got to the end of the work that you can (even if you shouldn't) do. We've been worrying about you! 

Now that Emera will no longer implode when one of goes into labour, I wonder who will be next... 

AFM, when I couldn't get my BnB fix I decided to be inspired and do something crafty so I made 20 thank you cards (still team :yellow: but decided with a picture and the name inside it wouldn't matter) and I made this... I proud of it because I haven't knitted anything in years! Oh, it has buttons but I'm waiting to put them on until I know if it's a girl or a boy. 

xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 14-03-2012 at 08.40.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hopefully this will post.... I have been dying to post and have hated to being cut off from everyone!! i totally echo that BnB should not be doing maintenance during our month!

belated happy due date mitch!

beautiful babies MsC and Emera

I have copied and pasted a post i tired to write yesterday below:

_grr B&B got probs with database. cant post properly!

CONGRATULATIONS emera! im so pleased your little girl arrived at last and beautiful name too. born in the waters? how rare. very special!

happy due day mitch! no signs here...

FT - i didnt make the knitted items. i woudnt have a clue. they were made by my grandma, her friend and a lady from uncle's family. baby is very lucky._


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

laura that cardigan is amazing!! i love the little doggys. what kind of thank you cards did you make? i know mitch is planning on making some in the next couple of days. as im also team yellow i have refrained because i want gender specific ones. i think i am just going to have to buy mine.

do you think it is cheaper to make them? the cards i have seen are about £4 ish for 8 cards


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo *- good luck today hunny :hugs: what time is ur appt? update us :hugs:

*Skadi *- that video sure is proof! she is lovely :kiss:

*MsC and emera *- so many hugs and kisses to your gorgeous babies :kiss: :cloud9:

*amy* - congrats on connies going home day :happydance:
*
laura - *cant believe you made that.... fantastic!!! jealous. 

so last night was an odd one for me..... breaking news..... i suffered ffrom disturbed sleep! Basically my tummy was going hard and it was waking me with dull cramps. I had to get up a couple of times as couldnt get comfy with it. Then i thought i was going to be sick and actually had my head over the loo at one point :shrug: I was feeling ''peaky'' alllllll day yesterday so pretty sure it was not my indian (esp as i eat there all the time and ordered a safe mild main). Of course, i feel ok at the mo - no contractions or anything. Just peaky still.

Im actually happy for digs to go overdue and kp you late mamas company :) i think the latest i could POSS give birth (with induction etc) is april 1st?? i would prefer to NOT hv an april fools baby .. but late march is OK :) this saturday would be the best though :)

No plans for today.

Mitch and someone else.... dont you have MW appts today??? :shrug: Mine is on friday at 40wks +2 x


----------



## lauraclili

I'll take a picture of my thank you cards and then you can see what I did. They aren't particularly fancy though! :haha: 

I think they're probably about the same price as buying them although mine worked out cheaper as I already had the cards left over from when I made our wedding invitations... 

Thanks for the cardigan love! I'm feeling really proud of myself!

Updated for picture!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 14-03-2012 at 09.00.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lauraclili

Just realised that that is back to front (rubbish webcam!) The ribbon is on the left and the silver shoes are on the bottom right. :D


----------



## lauraclili

Oh, and FT, at the risk of spamming with my 3rd post in a row... Sounds to me like Digs might be on his/her way sometime soon...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - i have a midwife appointment thiks morning at 10.50am. i wonder if she will b able to tell if im close?

i have to say what you have just posted about feeling 'peaky' sounds quite promising to me.

i did a lot of walking yesterday and i am sure baby has dropped again. my pelvis feels heavy/achey/bruised every time i stand up. i need to walk the dog but im not sure i can face it!


----------



## firsttimer1

Laura they are lovely!!! :)

i dont think digs has any intention of moving LOL.... they dont even feel lower.... i think i have a lazy... sorry ''comfy''.... baby! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Laura....lovely cardigan...i am amazed at the knitting talents on here...i would not have a clue where to start:shrug:

Cupcake - havent done cards yet as i am still unsure about design and making them gender specific....might go get some 'materials' today.

MsCrow - aaaaw so glad you and edith are doing so well. All these successful bf mums (including nct ladies yesterday) is making me doubt my current decision to ff :shrug:.....i feel a little guilty going straight to bottle now...hmmmm

FT......mw appt is tomorrow when i will also be 40+2....dont expect anything amazing to happen.....apparently she will talk dates for inductionand make the booking i guess. No sweep though...they have already said no....have to wait til next Tuesday for that. Why 1st April for induction for you ft? Isnt that more like 17 days after due date?? Worked mine out to be 25th March (12 days after due)


----------



## MsCrow

Gorgeous handiwork Laura and I agree, FT, might be an indication you're going into early labour. I suggest having a nap!

Edited to add: Mitch, don't feel guilty, I suggest just seeing what happens.


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - ooooooo i wonder if she will do an internal?? Im excited for you. will u update us afterwards? 

Im so bored that if you dont - i might implode.


----------



## firsttimer1

hahaha you ladies are very positive LOL :) Im soooo relaxed that i just honestly cant/dont believe anything will be happening soon :hugs: but thanks xxx



> Why 1st April for induction for you ft? Isnt that more like 17 days after due date?? Worked mine out to be 25th March (12 days after due)

Mitch - i figured that if they induce me at 14 days over (thats the latest right?) then it could take up to 3 days for it to all start and for digs to come out?? or is that not right?? Im prob being over generous with my timings :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Lovely cards Laura.i am going to dig out the leftover cards i have from wedding invites a couple of years ago. Think i might go purple ribbon...thats gender neutral :thumbup:

Good luck at mw appt....dont think i get an internal but interesting to see what they do at yours. My overdue nct lady had her second s&s yesterday and baby has un-engaged, movedup and so has her cervix.....now thats frustrating!!!!


----------



## MsCrow

firsttimer1 said:


> hahaha you ladies are very positive LOL :) Im soooo relaxed that i just honestly cant/dont believe anything will be happening soon

Haha, um hello! I had NO indication I was going into labour! Hours before I was at the craft club I go to once a month making bath bombs and up the pub! So you never know ;-)


----------



## mitchnorm

MsCrow...there is hope for all of us with no symptoms. I just need to keep busy!!!!!! Too mkuch thinking and sleeping :haha:

Ft...our 'rules' are induction 12 days after due date which is the 25th for me.....but thats a sunday. Not sure they will do on a sunday though....i know waula was but that was after waters part breaking and this will just be routine. They might push til the monday where as i would want to be brought forward to friday :cry:


----------



## lauraclili

My hospital induces at 14 days over regardless of the day of the week. I keep being told that hospitals work 24/7... so not to worry about days of the week or anything.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely cards laura!

you and mitch are inspiring me to go and make my own cards again! lol. perhaps i will go for a wander around the craft shop and see if anything takes my fancy. i guess i could go with a white and silver theme or something like that so they are gender neutral. it would keep me busy this afternoon.

FT - i will of course keep you all updated after my appointment!


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh sunday 25th it could be then. I am very much working towards to that date rather than expecting her early. Another lazy....sorry comfy....baby over here:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

> My overdue nct lady had her second s&s yesterday and baby has un-engaged, movedup and so has her cervix.....now thats frustrating!!!!

mitch... i didnt even know a cervix COULD move back up? :wacko: 



> Haha, um hello! I had NO indication I was going into labour! Hours before I was at the craft club I go to once a month making bath bombs and up the pub! So you never know ;-)

Thats true..... i was SO shocked by how out of the blue your LOs arrival seemed! Cant imagine how u and MrC felt!!!! :hugs:


> FT - i will of course keep you all updated after my appointment!

You have till noon.... :winkwink: Kidding :) just dont do ''a 'mitch'' :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Guess cos baby had moved back cervix had also...where she was pushing down the week before. She is gutted....13 days over and wants to push induction back to Monday earliest

The delay in my announcement was not my fault!!!! :haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

Morning,
just testing before i write a long post and it crashes (no baby news, don't get excited!)


----------



## firsttimer1

IF YOU SAY SO...... :winkwink:

Just took my week 40 pic and put it next to my week 10 pic..... sooooo weird!

I dont feel peaky anymore... infact i feel fine and quite energetic! Pregnancy is beyond confusing :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Your bump there and most definately on the recent fb pics in blue top looks exactly same shape as mine......girlie bump....girlie bump:haha::haha:

(If in fact mine is a girl:haha:)


----------



## firsttimer1

everyone at the indian guessed girl for me..... so its totally going to be a boy LOL :rofl: 

just making porridge then got last nights masterchef to watch...... thats my plans for the whole day :haha: i lead SUCH a glam life now :)

at least im washed and dressed.... that makes a change :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Hooray, 2 days of failing to post was really annoying me! 

Happy Due Date FT! :cake: Apparently only 5% of babies are born on their due date, so not expecting anything today!

Thanks Glow/Loo for being on standby, i'll let you know when you're in the clear:coffee:

Slightly disappointed my waters didn't go in John Lewis, was hoping for some vouchers... :cry:will have to hang round the supermarkets instead this week! :haha:

Mitch - Successful Mamas & Papas trip... I bought the Whirligig blanket (similar to the gingerbread one but decided it was slighly more unisex), a spiral toy thing to hang round the car seat handle and a sleeping bag which was half price. Was hoping to get some underwear but their selection was tiny!

I've got a midwife appointment at 11.45. Can't imagine it being a particularly exciting one:shrug:

Thought i'd post a due date bump picture as it's been a while, plus some photos of the nursery. The walls are plain at the moment but we thought we'd decorate with stickers/border when we know what we're having. 2 more photos to follow, having trouble uploading!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0706.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0707.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lozza1uk

Glider chair... and me!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0708.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0705.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> everyone at the indian guessed girl for me..... so its totally going to be a boy LOL :rofl:
> 
> just making porridge then got last nights masterchef to watch...... thats my plans for the whole day :haha: i lead SUCH a glam life now :)
> 
> at least im washed and dressed.... that makes a change :)

I pulled on some joggers and a t shirt and brushed my teeth ...does that count? Mmmmmm

Lovely pics lozza....really liked the whirligig blanket too....definately see what you mean about being more unisex....gingerbread had a little more pink in it


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - happy due date too! :hugs: Update us after ur MW appt :) your shopping spree sounds successful then, and i love that moses basket in the photo! :) Your bump is so neat too... i have serious bump envy of everyones i see :(

Mitch - i had no choice but to change into actual clothes (im sitting here in a dress feeling like a plonker.) DH pointed out yesterday that i had a huge hole in my fav PJs.... which i wear every day ... RIGHT on my bottom..... :blush: i must have ripped them the day i fell over.... hope i havent exposed my bottom to all the posties this week! :haha:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay more babies!! Congratulations! It sure is exciting loggin onto all this news! 

For those of you worrying about lack of signs don't my labor happened totally out of the blue!! All I did was eat that egg plant thing an bang like 5 1/2 hours later I'm in labour! 

Brax and I are doing well all though we did try to go shopping today which may have been a bit soon as my insision site hurt and I got tired very quickly.. Note to self.. I just had surgery! I can't believe my baby is already 1 week old and that it would have been my due date tomorrow.! It's just crazy! Heading to bed now and hoping to wake up to some baby news!


----------



## lozza1uk

*FT* - great bump! :thumbsup: I'm still in pyjamas, figure as long as I'm washed in time for the midwife appt that will do today!

*MsC* - that sounds like a great night, hope you get to go home today. In hindsight do you think you had any symptoms or was it really that quick? I've decided to strategically place those huge maternity mats round the house so I can grab one just in case!

*Loo* - good luck with your appointment today, hope that baby turns but if not plenty of time left, and they can turn in labour i believe?

*Laura* - that knitted cardigan is lovely! Wish I was remotely practical.

*Skadi* - love the video!! and thanks for the Connie update, so pleased Amy can finally take her home!

Ooh - i can see Wouldluv is on... do we get photos now I guess you're at home?!


----------



## lauraclili

FT, I have a MW appointment today too (an unexpected one because the hospital insisted) and I promise I'll update too! :D 

Right, I have to go to the job centre now and try and convince the government to give me some money so I can stay on Mat leave! Yikes!


----------



## firsttimer1

yer wudluv!!!! we demand photos!!!!!!

when your up from your sleep of course :winkwink: :blush:

edit to add: loving all the MW appts... gives me something to look forward to :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i vote girlie bump FT!

happy due date FT and lozza! and great purchases too.

i think i ought to do a 40 week bump photo too... i think i have quite a big bump. everyone at nct said so yesterday anyway.


----------



## mitchnorm

Heres a new one ladies....another nct lady had her baby on Monday...overdue but was convinced this brought on contractions etc. Just googled it with the usual mixed reviews.....

Black liquorice...not your usual candy type liquorice...it has to contain glycyrricin (sorry about spelling).....you can get in health food shops. Its tha pure version of liquorice....as usual i bet you need to eat shedloads :haha:

Off to town for me!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wouldluv - we need photos! and also, take it easy girl! you have just had a baby!! lol


----------



## lozza1uk

mitchnorm said:


> Heres a new one ladies....another nct lady had her baby on Monday...overdue but was convinced this brought on contractions etc. Just googled it with the usual mixed reviews.....
> 
> Black liquorice...not your usual candy type liquorice...it has to contain glycyrricin (sorry about spelling).....you can get in health food shops. Its tha pure version of liquorice....as usual i bet you need to eat shedloads :haha:
> 
> Off to town for me!!!

I actually read early on to avoid liquorice in pregnancy, so stopped drinking the liquorice root tea I have. Maybe I should try a cup later! I love liquorice!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Morning ladies - I tried to post tons yesterday but silly site was playing up then went down YUCK .....

I agree is important for us mamas to stay in touch 

Very very cute cardigan - you are very talented - baby will be such a cutie in it

Mitch you could be getting induced on my due date (25th).

Im sure ill still be here.

Is anyone else hips and shoulders aching ?? Ive not had a proper sleep in three nights due to the pain and discomfort apart from that no signs around here.

Making soup this morning then might head into town 

Oh my pram arrived yesterday - MY4 from mothecare - i love it but a few niggles i need to sort out - has anyone got or had it as im confused where the newborn insert goes?

Well ladies this has turned into a story book - good luck for appointments today and also happy due date to the ladies due 


L xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah a few sites said to.avoid during pregnancy as it may cause contractions..hence ok to try now i guess:haha:. Got to be natural version...not confectionery and not flavoured with anise.

Going to clean skirting boards now...shower...then Holland and Barrett:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake - post a bump photo!!! :) pleeeeaaassseeeee

mitch - ewwwwww i hate the stuff so couldnt stomach it myself.... let us know if it works :winkwink:

Vitfa - no shoulder ache for me - just weird UPPER back pain :shrug:

funny that everyone is guessing girl for me now - last week when i saw people they all guessed boy because ''my bump is all out front'' :wacko: Er...no it isnt. My waist is DEFO thicker at sides. Plus, most of it HAS to go out front..... im short!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Vitfa - my shoulders are fine, but I wake every couple of hours with hip pain. It's worse if my leg falls off it's perfect position on the pillow, but it does go once i'm up in the morning and off my side.


----------



## MsCrow

Lozza, no signs really. I remember thinking the baby was active and moving down (knitting needle jabs) ay the pub but I'd had those for a couple of weeks. So yes, get those mats at the ready 

Told my dad the baby's just having my surname rather than the double barelled one we share. MrC prefers just mine and it's very sentimental (i'm dad's only child) as my grandparents fled the holocaust and altered their name so its pretty unique in the UK. I could hear dad having a bit of a cry at the other end of the line.

Smiling about FT's exposed bottom! But hey, bet the dress looks ace.

Photos you've all posted aren't loading on my phone :-(


----------



## firsttimer1

McC i love that your dad is so happy that your keeping the family name.... made me cry a tad :hugs:

and yup - pretty sure that unknowingly i MUST have shown my bottom to at least ONE postie :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Morning lads......is it still morning :wacko:

Kiera - gorgeous video...she's just beautiful!

Emera - Glad Freyja is doing well :hugs:

Laura - LOVE the cardigan and the cards...you clever, clever girl :thumbup:

MrsC - glad you had a better night :hugs: I hope you will tell the other lads how important staying that night or two can be especially for a first time Mum and BF. MW's are fabulous at helping and have loads of patience :winkwink:

Lozza - Happy due date! LOVE your Nursery, the furniture is gorgeous! and you bump looks like a girl to me :winkwink: 

FT - Girl bump for you too :thumbup:

Mitch - I think all that liqourice will do is give you the shits :shock: which of course might in time cause contractions :haha:

Didn't go to bed until 3.00am constant heartburn was awful. I did eventually manage to sleep until 7.45am and then have just been up and down and managed another 45 minutes. :sleep: Not sure what to do with myself today :shrug: OH keeps asking me to make a Creme Brulee so might do that and make some more cookies. We haven't got any craft shops round here I don;t think so might just buy my cards. I've got some on a sheet but don't really like them.

EDITED TO ADD - good luck to everyone with MW appointments today!!! look forward to some news. And to Loo hope yours goes OK to xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - sorry your heartburn is giving you grief :nope: ive not had heartburn but i have had acid reflux and its not nice at all :hugs:

Just had lunch with DH as he had an interview this morn which appeared to have gone well. Fingers crossed x Its based in our little town so would be great to have him near by and see him at lunch time :dance:

feeling weird again after my minor energy burst.... think its the yoghurt i just ate tho :haha:

cant wait for MW appt updates - and am about to watch masterchef... what a life. :rofl:


----------



## kymied

Can someone post a picture of the gingerbread blanket? You all keep talking about it and I want to see it. Pictures on the mamas and papas site won't work here in the US.


----------



## firsttimer1

kymied im not part of the gingerbread crew - but MAYBE they mean this?
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-gingerbread-striped-knitted-blanket/786009400/type-i/

I might be totally wrong tho :shrug: x


----------



## mitchnorm

Thats the one ft...but i dont think kymied can open the mamas and papas site so link wont work. 

I will try and remember to go take a photo when i get home

Holland and barrett only had liquorice...normal stuff or liquorice root which are sticks that you chew on and dont swallow. Mmmm may have a chew on that whilst tweaking my nipples tthis afternoon:haha::haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

I didn't buy the gingerbread one in the end, but here's the other one, which is very similar! If you can get on ebay UK there are a few for sale there.

Midwife appt as dull as expected.:coffee: Was almost exciting as the student saw me first and said she might be able to do a sweep today, but then the midwife came in and said no - they do term + 10 normally so i'm booked in for next wednesday 2.45pm (term +7 just because that's the day the clinic falls). Apparently less painful than a smear test:shrug: Otherwise measured at 40cm, didn't get a heart rate recorded, and baby is still head down and in the right place!


----------



## firsttimer1

ahh ok here you go kymied xxx 

Well i just went upstairs fully intending to check my own cervix..... came back down 3 secs later going ewww eewwww eewwwwwwwww - didnt even get close :rofl:

i would never make a MW!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - well its good it was all good news though hunni :hugs: is your LO engaged? xxx

edit to add: omg i just dribbled RLT out of my mouth. is not being able to control your lip muscles a labour sign? :rofl: everything else seems to be :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Oops, forgot to attach the blanket photo (Whirligig range)
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).JPG
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Lozza - well its good it was all good news though hunni :hugs: is your LO engaged? xxx
> 
> edit to add: omg i just dribbled RLT out of my mouth. is not being able to control your lip muscles a labour sign? :rofl: everything else seems to be :rofl:

Yep, still 3/5, where it's been since 34 weeks! :thumbup:

Not sure about dribbling as a labour sign... it's not one the midwife just warned me to look for:shrug::haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Newfie just messaged me on fb....i think she is still having problems with getting bnb and post...just wanted to say she is fine...no baby signs etc in case we were wondering:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - thanks for letting us know xxx

lozza- at least LO hasnt moved AWAY then like mitch's NCT friend.... so thats good! 

as for dribbling.... are u SURE its not a sign......? i REALLY think this means it could be it for me.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Good news lozza....well nothing new but at least baby still in right position.

My nct friend just told me that the mw schedules have changed and i have the miserable cow that i had at 28 and 36 weeks for my appt tomorrow....i think you will remember my rant. Definately no.chance of that early sweep and i will be lucky to get that nasty cow to shift induction forward an hour....never mind two days:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Morning Ladies... wasn't able to get onto our site at all yesterday... everytime I clicked on our thread it wouldn't load.

Emera: Congratulations!!! So happy for you :happydance: One question for you... when the baby was born in the sack what did you do? Did you pull her out right away? DH and I have been reading up on what to do if we have the baby at home (for emergency reasons) and this was never discussed.

Mitch, FT and Lozza - Happy 40 weeks! (mitch I know yours was yesterday but I missed it).

Glowstar/Citymouse - Happy 38 weeks! At least if everyone is busy with their babies when we have ours we will have each other to share the news :)

FT - You mentioned that you've been having cramps for a few weeks... same with me. I noticed them begin on the weekend and they come and go every once in awhile... I guess it's our bodies getting ready but not an indication of labour just about to start.

AFM - Had a doctors app yesterday, baby is doing well. I've also only gained 21lbs at this point! lol... and seem to be gaining only 1lb a week for the last few weeks... so I'm excited about that. 

Also, DH and I went to do our taxes yesterday and the tax guy kept looking at my belly and asking if I was about to go into labour! haha... I think I freaked him out a bit... I should have made like a moan noise just to freak him out!


----------



## kkl12

So glad BnB is back to normal, I tried to post yesterday and it kept crashing.

Happy Due Dates to everyone due today :cake:

Emera- congrats on Freyja, she is beautiful 

MsC- glad you had a better night, and that's really sweet about your dad and keeping the family name.

Glow- I feel your pain with heartburn!:hugs: I was up 3 hours last night, heartburn initially woke me up but then I just didn't feel tired. Strange because on Monday I couldn't get enough sleep and now I feel fine with only 6 hours :shrug:

Good luck for ladies who have appointments today.
Just got back from mine, still very little progress so she did a sweep - Ouch! 
She said that I would be induced at 41 weeks no matter what, so very last day I'll be pregnant is the 26th! If I go past my due date they are going to schedule an ultrasound to make sure things are still looking ok.

Ft- also hoping for a Saturday baby :flower:
The weather here has been unusually nice, so I plan on walking every day, even if it hurts a little. The Dr said keeping busy and moving are two of the most productive things you can do to encourage labor... 


Hope everyone has a nice day :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch that sucks ass! can u change your appt to later in the week or early next week to see nice mw? 

joanna - 21lb? well done you!!!! but now im in a fit of jealous rage lol xxx

kkl12 - ah thats great you got a sweep! they seem to do do them alot earlier in USA xxx no chance of getting one here pre week 40 :( and even then its for medical reasons - boo! anyway.... fingers crossed we both get our LO's on saturday :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft....my midwife not back til Monday aand want to see one tomorrow to start the ball rolling on possible induction dates etc. Will see my nice oneon Tuesday for a sweep though i hope


----------



## Joannaxoxo

firsttimer1 said:


> joanna - 21lb? well done you!!!! but now im in a fit of jealous rage lol xxx

Yup, sorry :blush: It's not that I have been eating less or anything... I'm still eating like I normally do (more actually). My mom only gained 25lbs with me and 15lbs with my sister! So I think I'm taking after her lol.


----------



## firsttimer1

Joannaxoxo said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> joanna - 21lb? well done you!!!! but now im in a fit of jealous rage lol xxx
> 
> Yup, sorry :blush: It's not that I have been eating less or anything... I'm still eating like I normally do (more actually). My mom only gained 25lbs with me and 15lbs with my sister! So I think I'm taking after her lol.Click to expand...

Witch. Go and eat a snickers to make me feel better!!!! :growlmad:

Joking :rofl:

Mitch - ahh thats ok then - just think of your main appt as being the tuesday one :hugs: My mw only does appts on fridays so i wont see her again for a week after the one this friday :dohh: 

well a lady in 3rd tri has just had her perfect little baby - 7lb 10oz. She had the same fundal measurements as me - and was told to expect a big baby. So those who have been told to expect a biggun (loo, waula (?) cant remember)..... she proves thats not always true! :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Glow, I feel your pain on the heartburn. It's one of the reasons I've been manically eating ice for the last few weeks. It's the only thing that helps me.

I'm back from seeing the MW which was, fortunately, uneventful. I am having my BP checked and it was lovely and low today despite my cankels and swollen face. Baby has moved back to back but is otherwise happy and healthy in there. I had two tightenings when I was there so I'm hopeful but not expecting anything. She said to keep an eye on them as they could well be a positive indication. 

I was also told to keep as active as possible - long walks, bouncing, sex etc. as all will help!


----------



## firsttimer1

laura glad ur appt went well, even if uneventful xxxx did you know ur baby was back to back? or not till she told you?

how would we know - something to do with where we feel movements? xxxx


----------



## kymied

Thanks FT and Lozza. I like to know what everyone's talking about. I really like the Whirligig. It's because of the purple. :)

I made blueberry muffins this morning. I've already eaten 3. The are scrumptious! How am I supposed to hide them from myself?

FT - I have a friend who was told her baby was over 9lbs and she turned out to be just under 7. Both hubby and I were around 7lbs so the midwife telling me baby is going to be big is surprising. But she's thought all along the baby was going to be big but on his scan he was in the 50th percentile so spot on. The doctor said it might be a bit of "maternal adipose tissue" HA! That's the most scientific way I've been called fat! So I'm not too worried. But I'm ready to get him out....


----------



## lauraclili

Ft - she asked me where I was feeling movements but to be honest I'm not sure I agree as she's the first MW to tell me baby is back to back and things haven't really changed movement wise in the last few weeks...


----------



## mitchnorm

My nct friend who.is 12 days overdue was told by mw yesterday to relax......have a batth, drink some wine and have sex...suppose she has tried all the walking and bouncing etc. She is off for acupuncture this afternoon so.i am watching how that goes. She was turned down for a reflexology appt as they said it may induce labour.. doh:dohh:....no sh*t :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I think it's about time that I do the Big Reveal for our Secret Stork partners. I was going to do it on the weekend but ran out of time. I will get to it shortly... just need to type out everyone's name and who was each partner... the reveal will be shortly! - Hopefully I don't get side tracked (I'm at work lol).


----------



## mitchnorm

:happydance::happydance: joanna


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - think i will try wine, bath and DTD tonight... seen as i cant walk anywhere so thats off the list :nope:

I just ate a snickers to console myself over joannas lovely weight gain. :dohh: :haha:

i just ran upstairs because it felt like lots of ''stuff'' came out down below... but nothing :wacko: gaaah.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon all,

right MW update. I did have an internal and she attempted to do a sweep but because my cervix was firmly closed she couldnt even try! so no sign baby coming any time soon. im booked in for another appointment on monday to try again. so all round disappointment really especially as i have been having so much pressure down below.

BP very good though 110/60 and good babys heat rate. baby still head down but still back to back. 

talked about going to the birthing centre to wallow in the pool and possibly transferring if i need more pain relief and she said it sounds like a great plan and its no problem to transfer at any stage. good good.

then i went shopping and bought some pearlescent blank square cards and evelopes, a baby stamp and some silver ink. i plan to buy pink and blue bows and just stick the appropriate colour on the front once the babe is born.

think thats it!


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - thats disappointing BUT at least she tried, some mw's wont at 40 weeks! and its great u get a 2nd chance on monday :hugs: thats just round the corner hun.

can you do anything to help cervix along.... did she recommend anything?? :hugs:

our town is so small and my MW covers lots of villages / towns in oxfordshire - so she is only at the local clinic on fridays. Im worried that if she wont s+s me on friday then i will have to wait till the one after @ 41 weeks + 2 days :cry: BOOOOOOOO


----------



## mitchnorm

My mw clinics.are only Weds.morning and Thurs afternoon...between that the do home visits, booking in etc etc.....hence mine asked me to.call her Monday to arrange for her to come around to my house on Tuesday. They seem to do s&s at homes rather than surgeries. Worth asking your on friday if thats the case ft


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ft - im not going to a normal clinic app on monday but a special one she has scheduled for me at the midwives offices. mine also covers lots of villages etc.

no ideas on how to 'improve' the cervix


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Sorry MrsCupcake that there are no labour signs for you yet.. hopefully the week and weekend will go quickly for you so that Monday isn't far off.

*So ladies - ready for the Secret Stork Big Reveal???*


----------



## firsttimer1

joanna- i am!!! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - 

*The usual ways to ripen the cervix without prescription medication include intercourse (semen contains prostaglandins), female orgasm (which produces oxytocin), nipple stimulation (which produces oxytocin), and any activity that produces Braxton-Hicks contractions. There are also a variety of herbal preparations that are thought to help, such as evening primrose oil. *

Tell your Hubby to get prepared for business the next few nights :rofl:

have you been taking EPO? im interested to know how much taking that has helped me... ive not missed a dose so if my cervix isnt ''ripe'' i shall NOT be amused! :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

*Xdaniellex*  Partner was Mitchnorm
*Lauraclili* - Partner was xdaniellex
*Crowned* - Partner was lozza1uk
*Mitchnorm* - Partner was Pristock
*Loolindley* - Partners were Sandy & Newfielady (Big thanks for sending out a second gift)
*Newfielady* - Partner was kkl12
*Lozza1uk* - Partner was Waula
*MsCrow*  Partners were Blessedmomma & Newfielady (Big thanks for sending out a second gift  MsCrow and Loo collaborated and both sent her a joint gift)
*Kymied *- Partner was Emera
*Firsttimer1 *- Partner was Loolindley
*Citymouse* - Partner was Lauraclili
*Wondertwins* - Partner was Joannaxoxo
*Sandy* - Partner was Wondertwins
*Joannaxoxo* - Partner was Crowned
*Kkl12* - Partner was Vitfawifetobe
*Waula* - Partner was Glowstar
*Glowstar* - Partner was Citymouse
*Vitfawifetobe* - Partner was Nicnak
*Emera *- Partner was Kymied
*Nicnak* - Partner was MsCrow
*Blessedmomma* - Partner was FT

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who participated... it was a lot of fun! It certainly helped to get through February a little faster. Thanks for allowing me to organize this fun event :flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

Brilliant!!! Seems like ages ago now and have forgotten everyones gift:haha:..i had a guess at one or two which i got right:happydance:

Thank you danielle x x x

Excellent work joanna...thank you for all.your hard work making this work :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Brilliant :)

YEP - BRILLIANT JOB JOANNA. lots of fun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks for that FT - better get busy with hubs! lol

well done to Jo for organising the secret stork. i know i didnt take part but i have still enjoyed seeing all your posts and gifts.

im looking forward to making my cards later!


----------



## mitchnorm

Right ladies i am off to bed for a nap.......preceeded by some liquorice and nipple tweaking :haha:. Only walked around town for an hour or so and i am bushed:sleep:

Catch you later ladies x x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Perhaps once we've all had our babies and things are settled (early summer lol)... maybe we could think about doing another little game like this. Maybe sending a favourite item that we have found works well for us and baby?? Just an idea, then we can include anyone else who didn't get to do the Secret Stork. lol... we can discuss later once we are all ready, just an idea for later.


----------



## MsCrow

Yay, lovely to read that, thank you Joanna for administering the secret stork, it was so great how it worked out. Love your idea for round two.

Sorry about the firmly closed cervix Cupcake. Edith started to turn during labour and ended up partially back to back. You're doing the right thing keeping an open mind about how labour goes.

Definitely agree with Glowie but even if you FF, think about staying in. I've not regretted it, the midwives have all been amazing and it's given MrC a chance to mentally adjust and do some house and baby tasks.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im feeling slightly disappointed. 

I have just received an email from my SIL who is due in july/august announcing she is having a girl. All the other babies in the family are boys and as we are team yellow i was kinda hoping we might have the first girl. i feel a bit like she's stolen my thunder if you know what i mean. I know we might be having a boy anyway but she could have waited to announce once ours was born. she would only have to wait about a week.

actually the more i think about it the more sad i get....

even if i am having a boy i would have been thrilled for her girl because i would know we definately werent having a girl. if i do have a girl now i just dont think it will be so exciting for the rest of the family because they have already had 'the announcement' from SIL.

poop.


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - but your little girl (if it is) will be the *first* little girl.... your family will be sooooooo excited. Your SIL will probably be the one who is a tinnnnnny bit gutted (if im honest) as you will TOTALLY steal the ''real'' thunder heehee....so honestly dont worry :hugs: not long till you find out :hugs:

joanna - yup love the round 2 idea for when we are all settled etc.

I may go have a nap now too.... cant decide if i need one or just bored!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

I'm having a cup of liquorice tea, did notice it said on the packet if pregnant seek medical advice before drinking, oops! I gave my pregnant friend a cup 9 days before her due date without realising this, she was 4 days early. It is delicious!

Thanks Joanna for the secret stork, I loved takin part and thanks again Crowned!! Quite like the idea of round 2!

MrsC - like ft says your SIL will be more gutted if you have a girl but I can understand your frustration.

Glow/loo - I think Nathan is now back in the area so you're released from standby duty! Thank you!!


----------



## lauraclili

I think th wreak thunder will be yours Cupcake. Try not to worry about it but I know what yu mean about feeling sad about it. 

Joanna, I live the idea of round 2! And thank you for arranging everything so well. Thanks again Citymouse!

X


----------



## crowned

Joanna, thank you for arranging it all and thanks for the lovely gift! I had soooo much fun with Secret stork! :D


----------



## mitchnorm

These liquorice twigs are bloody pointless...cant chew them at all....normal liquorice is gross and probably wont work. She mentioned liquorice tea but i.never got it.....can you get in normal supermarket lozza? 

Nipples hurt....and i want to sleep.

Worrying about having a mammoth size baby :-(

Joanna...love the idea for part 2 SS


----------



## Joannaxoxo

What kind of liquorice is this, the red or black kind? I love red liquorice but hate black. lol


----------



## Widger

Well, before I actually had a nap, I had a little melt down :cry: Daniel woke up so early today and even though so tired he would not sleep. Firstly chatting and singing, then crying so then I started crying feeling sorry for myself :dohh: but now feel much better after getting an hour as he eventually went. Feel so silly now. I've not cried like that in a long time so obvipusly needed it.

Im now on cup 3 of rlt after having none of it this whole pregnancy. Aiming for about six cups today - yuk :haha:

Mrs cupcake - the difference is, for your family it is your first baby and I can guarantee that is more special. I know a family member is due two months after us and told everyone shes having a boy but everyone is so excited to find out whether we will have girl or boy so please dont worry :hugs: oh and as for cervix it can change quickly im sure


----------



## wondertwins

Joanna- thanks again for putting together the SS. :flower:

MrsCrow- I had a bit of a cry about your dad having a cry about your husband wanting to use your surname for little Edith.

I hope everyone is doing well this morning. I am so tired. Baby decided to cry for 3 hours last night. :( We have a 2 hour car ride today which should be a good time for all of us to catch up on sleep.


----------



## mitchnorm

Joannaxoxo said:


> What kind of liquorice is this, the red or black kind? I love red liquorice but hate black. lol

Its black original liquorice...wrong stuff i think. Meant to be that natural atuff that may induce labour...i think.this is too much like confectionery :-(


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Oh ok, thanks Mitch. Looks like i'll be avoiding this, I hate everything about black liquorice (taste, smell)... but maybe in 2-3 weeks if I'm overdue I might be desperate enough to try some lol


----------



## crowned

yum... I love liquorice. Too bad the candy kind wont do anything though!!


----------



## loolindley

So much to say!

But first I best say some nice things about other people before I get the full term mama's after me :haha:

Firstly, MsC, Congratulations if you decide to bring Edith home today. It is so touching that you are having your family name, and it obviously means a great deal to your Dad. What a lovely thing to do. And for what it's worth, I think you have a lovely sirname too! :hugs:

Joanna, I love the idea of ss round two, but thank you for organising this one. It was so much fun, and I love the thought of little presents from all of us somewhere else in the world. Thank you :hug:

FT, this is a massive public thank you from me. Your gift had so much thought and effort put into it, and we absolutely love it. The vests have made it into my hospital bag, so that speaks volumes! Thank you so much :hugs:

Laura, you have been hiding a talent! What a fab cardy! 

Loads of other things to say, but as usual you lads have been far too chatty, and I've forgoton everything!!


----------



## loolindley

OK, AFM....my big hospital day!

Monitoring went fine - absolute text book print out. Grand.

Scan - also fine. She said she didn't know why I was booked in as they can't perform growth scans after 38 weeks because nothing is accurate, so she fiddles around for a while as it was a new scanner. Took some noise recordings, and confirmed there was enough liquid, and the baby was head down with it's spine to my left (huzzah!)

Consultant - after I waited a mammouth 2 hours to see her :cry: she was really good, but said, no messing around, I am being booked in for daily monitoring (bah!!!!! SO time consuming). She also said there was no point in booking me in for induction until I was 'favourable', but would I like an s+s today? And if that doesn't work, another one next Wednesday (39+6). Ok! So I had a midwife sweep me, and then she asked if she could do one too because she hadn't done many (!).....So I had 2! 

So I am partially effaced, and 1cm dialated, but my cervix is still quite high apparently. It was uncomfortable, but not painful blush: does that mean I have a bucket foof??? :blush:) I have another one booked for next wednesday, and if I am favourable then, then they are booking me in for induction, and they will continue like that until I am ready.

I decided to maximise on the sweep by bobbing a EPO up there, and bouncing on my ball.

I seriously doubt it will start anything, and I haven't even had a tightening, but we shall wait and see!


----------



## wondertwins

Glad the news is good Loo, and I sympathize with you on the daily monitoring sessions. They're so time consuming!!

For your viewing pleasure, here are some cute baby pictures. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







428175_10150596081637727_559952726_9600225_1598341839_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4









418127_10150594418222727_559952726_9594861_294710232_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Sorry I'm a bit late but congratulations Emera bet you're relieved that she's finally here :happydance: You've chosen a really beautiful name :cloud9: 

I hope everyones doing well and hope to see some more babies born soon! :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow Loo, so you could be next in the absence of anyone else having any symptoms!!

WT - love the photos, and the others you've put on FB!!

Mitch - the tea I've got is a clipper one which I presume you can get in the supermarket. No idea if does anything though ! My mum got me a decaff hamper for Christmas so it's grok that.

Does anyone else's stomach gurgle really loudly? It's like I can hear everything moving round the last few days! Almost like little air bubbles going through?!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely pics wondertwins! so so sweet. aww i want one! lol

thanks for the update Loo, daily monitoring sounds a pain. slightly alarmed by the thought of a consultant not having done many sweeps??? i suppose they are normally done by the midwives...

i just started to try and make my baby cards. I asked the girl in the craft shop for a silver ink pad. having done a test stamp now at home she has actually given me a pearlescent inkpad, it is very faint and does not show up on the pearlescent (!) cards i bought. grr. 

so i thought i would stamp on baby pink and blue card and then cut them out to make the stamp show up. still a bit faint though...

bearing in mind the pad was about £6 im reluctant to buy another. my mum has a silver pad so maybe i'll ask to borrow that.


----------



## loolindley

WT - those eye lashes!!!!! I would LOVE eye lashes like that!!! Gorgeous baby pics. So god damn cute! xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Loo -* thats great news.... lets hope it kicks something off as we have gone quiet on the baby symptom list now.... other than waiting on waula of course :hugs: and it was my pleasure doing your SS gift.... i loved it! xxx

*WT -* LOVE the photos of your two little men... and as i said on FB, you are looking fantastic mama :kiss:

*widger -* hope your feeling better now hunni after your ''mini breakdown'', loads of love to you xxx

*lozza -* my tummy sounds like its talking to me its SO noisy in there... or maybe Digs is very advanced.... :haha:

*cupcake -* cant wait to see a finished card :dance:

so i just had my daily 2:30 - 4pm nap.... it seems to have become my routine since last week.... not REALLY sire i need it :shrug: but its good LOL :haha:

My MIL just randomly text asking if im sleeping ok....er.... yer? ive noticed that since we said we will call as soon as weve HAD the baby, she has started calling/texting/wanting to drop by EVERY day. very subtle. :nope: not happy. :(

My mum just called from goa to send hers and dads love and that they are rooting for a st.paddys day baby. Maybe if i can talk the MW into a sweep on friday.......... :blush:

are any of you checking your own cervix etc? some women on third tri do... im too scared :(

not going to attempt black liquoice as i HATE it and not sure i want to add anything to my EPO and RLT routine..... thats doing me in as it is :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

How do people check their own cervix???

Seriously!

I got told today that I had to take my clit piercing out, and tried, but couldn't reach for long enough!!! Am going to have to try again tomorrow. I feel bad asking Al do do it because he hasn't seen any action for a couple of months, so it's like waving temptation in his face! :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Ok, so I *think* my waters may well have just gone... AT least I've had a gush and now whenever I stand up I leak and I gush when I cough... 

Yikes!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

there is no way i could check my own cervix, i wouldnt be able to see (do you need to see??) and would have no idea what i would be feeling for! i'll just leave it to the professionals.

you might have to wait a while to see a finished card because i have only made a prototype and they won't be finished off until i know whether i need pink or blue!

i dont like liquorice anyway so woont be trying that

god luck with the st paddys day baby. im hoping for one too or maybe a mother's day baby!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

omg laura!!!!! exciting!!!!

and omg loo. dont know what to say.... :blush: perhaps you could reward hubby if he helps you out??


----------



## loolindley

LAURA!!! SO exciting!!!!!!!!! Keep us updated if you can. xxx

MrsCupcake - living at my parents, there will be NO rewards!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Is pink so I'm now convinced it's waters and not pee! EEEK!


----------



## firsttimer1

LAURA - OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG are u going to call labour ward to tell them? :happydance:

Loo and cupcake - i can reach... but pointless as NO idea what its meant to feel like :rofl: Loo, your DH could take out your piercing?? 

laura..... again... so exciting.... just as i had said we had no new baby signs :haha:

RLT
Yesterday and today ive noticed that my tummy starts to ache a little after my cup of RLT...and then i usually need the loo..... anyone else had this effect ffrom RLT? ive been drinking it since week32 but this just started this week :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Ooh, Laura, that sounds like waters! Good luck :hugs:

Well, just managed to catch up, i see you lads made up for the downtime with chat today! :haha: Love it. Erm, i'm a bit brain dead from baby fug, and the fact that i slept about 1.5 hours last night and 1.5 hours this morning, and nothing else since Sunday night :wacko: Happy enough though! I'm a bit stupid really as Freyja has finally let me put her in her Moses basket and has been snoozing in there since 3pm ish, so really i should have slept, because i bet she won't do it tonight! :haha:

Oh well!

Bah, i say that and now she wakes up.... will try to finish this post properly later!

Big :hugs: to all of you xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - :hugs: and :kiss: xxxx

OK also - to add to my RLT question... i just went to loo and when i push to wee it hurts now... as if something (baby?) is pushing on cervix???? sorry for all the questions.... :blush:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Laura - Exciting! Hope things progress well now!

FT - I find it hurts to pee once in awhile too... also, when i sit on the toilet I can actually feel a lot more pressure - it feels like the head is in the way and can feel it pushing on my legs, if that makes sense. So maybe when we sit on the toilet the baby gets a bit lower and so there is more pressure? Just a guess.


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh laura thats so exciting...have you called labour ward? Get a pad on too x x

Loo....things are moving for you woooop

Wt ...fab pics....such cuties:flower:

Emera.....try and get some sleep...but i think.you are still on a baby love high :kiss:

Had my kip....woke up to.crampy pains which have gone now :cry:
Think.i will ask miserable mw for a sneaky sweep and stretch but i can guess what the answer will be poop


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - ask her anyway :hugs:

thanks joanna xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Wohoo! Go Laura, I trade you for my due date (tomorrow). Good luck!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck Laura - keep us updated!! Definitely sounds like waters and that you're next!

My inlaws keep ringing DH too, honestly do people think we're going to have a baby and not tell anyone? I'll be posting that website to FB later.


----------



## Widger

Oh wow Laura, how exciting :yipee:

I'm feeling much better thanks Ft, especially now hubby home early to do bathtime. Being pregnant with a toddler just took its toll today.

Ft - as for rlt, I've just had my fifth cup and I defo need to go to loo more :haha: oh and I think it was yesterday that I posted about everything feeling a little open down there, pressure etc although think that could be down to having already gone through this before :haha:

Loo - wow, sounds promising. I'm so glad they are looking after you. I know it is time consuming and a pain but they are certainly doing their job to look after you. 

Wt - lovely pics

I can't scroll down anymore to see other posts so sorry if missed anything xx


----------



## emera35

FT I found weeing started getting uncomfortable too, and my whole foof got more and more sore feeling in the week before labour. 
Also I remember you asked before all that downtime if I'd checked my cervix? I got OH to check at about 10.30pm and he thought it was about 3cm, and in his words "felt like custard" :shrug: make of that what you will! :haha: 

Its chaos here! :D


----------



## mitchnorm

Hot homemade madras curry tonight and hovering over opening a full size bottle of red wine (not all for me obviously) ...may have more than one small glass:wacko:....what harm can it do??!! :shrug:. May help evict her :happydance:


----------



## Widger

I had a few glasses night before went into labour with Daniel. Unfortunately this time round I'm suffering too much with heartburn so I say go for it!!

Edit - anyone tried acupressure points?


----------



## lozza1uk

Widger said:


> I had a few glasses night before went into labour with Daniel. Unfortunately this time round I'm suffering too much with heartburn so I say go for it!!
> 
> Edit - anyone tried acupressure points?

Wouldn't have a clue where to start, sorry!

Same with cervix checking, think I'll leave stuff like that to the experts!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Someone told me to.press three fingers width above the top.of your right ankle bone....should feel tender. Dont know any others :wacko:

Wine on the go...cant do much harm this late on


----------



## Widger

Lozza - I'll be leaving my cervix well alone too :haha:

Thanks Mitch, I'm sure somebody once mentioned pressing down on webbing between thumb and index finger? Or maybe that was to alleviate headache :) think I'll check


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck with the curry and red wine mitch. i felt so demoralised after today that i couldnt be bothered to make curry like i was planning and instead had toad-in-the-hole. 

no idea with accupressure points sorry. has google not come up with some suggestions?


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for the messages. I'm back from the hospital and... 

1. Definitely waters. No doubt at all :happydance: 
2. Am getting contractions although not painfully and not in any real pattern
3. Now have to wait until contractions sort themselves out
4. If contractions don't sort themselves out then I have to go back for monitoring at 5pm tomorrow 
5. If still no contractions by 9am Friday then they will induce. 

I'm feeling really positive and excited! :yipee: Yay!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Weeeeeeeee! Exciting. Laura, that's amazing. 

I can't see how people can check their own cervix. I defo couldn't reach and i tried hard. And its my job! 

I've been trying to catch up but i'm so behind i just can't. I've not be able to post for the last few days so there's just too much. 

I'm home now. I've defo got the blues! I'm crying at everything. I'm in so much pain. My milk has come in and gone mad. Every time I look at little Teddy I just burst into tears at how amazing he is. He's so brilliant. Sleeping really well and feeding well too. My scar is total agony, i can't do anything but i hate asking OH to do everything and he doesn't really get how bad it is. I feel like i've hurt my lady parts as i was involuntary pushing for hours before the epidural. 

*but*... i wouldn't change it for the world. I'm so happy with the way the birth went and everyone was ace in hospital. Ted is fab and super perfect. I know i'll feel better next week when I can stand up without wanting to scream. Here is a pic of my little miracle.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hi all 

Just a quick update - off to have a ECG as baby's movements have been quite different and rare today so am worried. Will update when back - hopefully am being neurotic, feel sick. 

Hope you're all ok. 

Xxxxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Good luk Nicnak, hopefully it's just having a nappy nap nap day. xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck laura! i will admit i am quite jealous... 

great to hear from you missey. Teddy is gorgeous! sorry to hear you have been a bit blue but as you know its perfectly normal and its completely understandable! im sure it will pass. im so excited about my baby arriving, i cant wait to join in.

nicknak, hope the ecg goes well x


----------



## lozza1uk

Missy he's gorgeous!! Really expressive little face!

Nic - hope everything's ok :hugs:

Laura - exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

Missy, he's lovely! 

xx


----------



## Widger

Missy - Ted is lovely. Baby blues are all so normal. I remember my boobs aching so badly, its not nice but will get better.

Niknak - good luck. You are doing right thing.

Laura - how exciting for you :yipee:

Mrs Cupcake - please don't feel too disheartened about cervix etc, things can change so quickly. It doesn't mean you are in for the long slog xx


----------



## emera35

Arggghh Ted is soooo gorgeous!! :D

Laura - go girl! :hugs:

Nicnak hope babes has just moved so things feel different. Fingers crossed you are home with the all clear soon :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Nicnak.....i am sure everything is fine but best to get checked out:flower:

Missy...ted is gorgeous.....sorry about feeing blue but i guess its totally normal:hugs:

Laura.....fab news......its all happening:happydance:

Well wish it was for me:haha:...hot curry...single glass of.wine (cos got the guilt pangs) and now cold ice cream......baby must be confused enough to want to come out:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

nicnak - pls update us :hugs:

missy... amazing baby.... :cloud9: sorry ur in pain tho and hp the blues pass soon :( :hugs:

laura- this is sooooooooooooo exciting ... maybe YOU will get a st paddys baby! jealous.com

mitch- red wine.....mmmmm...should i join you...... 

widger- hv u just started drinking RLT recently? i cant remember.....

emera - :hugs:

well im defo ''heavier'' down below..... waddling and ouchy when i stand up. also ive just had sudden increase of d/c.... really hoping saturday isnt too unrealistic.... :shrug:

bring on OBEM!!!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Laura - How exciting your going to have mothering weekend baby &#8211; 

Missy &#8211; Ted is absolutely precious &#8211; Well done mama &#8211; Hope you start to feel better soon &#8211;

Nik &#8211; Hope baby is ok &#8211; check in when you can 

Mitch - Id be staying put if you fed me that - sounds super yummy

L x


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft...i have had an increase in d/c in the last few days too:wacko:

Vitfa...good point....maybe i need to get a bland salad or something gross down me instead :haha:

So.....movement of baby question (njcnak got me thinking and worried). I am getting much reduced obvious movement....more shuffles and back of baby pressing tummy out.....not much movement during the day....still get regularly around 7pm ish....but 10-11pm she goes mental still (although last night she was much quieter). Anyone else getting different / less movemoent? I am unsure if and when i should be worried:wacko:


----------



## emera35

Mitch - I was definitely getting much less movement. In the sense that the movements i was getting were smaller, more wriggles and pushing, rather than full rolls and kicks, if thats what you mean? I figure there was just barely any space to move in. :shrug: If they were getting alot less often, rather than smaller movements, i think i'd have gotten worried.


----------



## loolindley

Hi lads! 

Missy, he's gorgeous! Sorry to hear you are a bit blue. It's hardly surprising considering what your body is going through and I really hope it passes quickly for you :hugs:

Laura, how exciting!!!! A baby by the wknd! Amazing :cloud9:

Well, my scratch and sniff hasn't done anything but make me bleed and give me an occasional crampy tum. Let's just say I'm not expecting a mothers day weekend baby!! Might pop another epo in tomorrow though, but it just kind of made things a bit oily when I wiped. :shrug:


----------



## loolindley

Mitch, obviously I have reduced movements and can only say that they would be so happy to go in for reassurance. Like the midwife said to me today, she would much rather see my textbook monitor like today rather than a sad outcome. 

Niknac, I really hope your ECG is ok. :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm was considering an internal epo tonight.....this may be tmi bit how far you push up there? Are we talking tampon distance or just as far as you can reach with finger? 

:haha: for.once i am embarrassed asking a question on here. Also i have the capsules so they will dissolve yes?
:blush:

Edit....she is booging around now for sure


----------



## citymouse

Missy, sorry you're blue! :( But glad you have your little man to make you feel better. What a crazy, winding road you've had this pregnancy! It will make you that much better of a midwife, to have been there through so many things other women will be wondering about. :hugs:

Nicnak, hope all's well, report back!

Laura, so excited for you! Here comes baby!

AFM, went to doctor appointment this morning and had to stay after for more BP monitoring. I listened to a hypnobabies track and my BP got low, very fast, and stayed consistent the whole time. The nurse was impressed, LOL. Though I think it did that last time... but it was relaxing! I'm actually grateful for these BP monitoring episodes because I enjoy being in the L&D area and soaking in the vibe before "the big event." DH was there with me and that was good for him, too. The nurse was super nice, I hope she's on duty when it's go time!

Turns out I'm contracting every 3-10 minutes. Who knew? :haha:

Also, can I rant?

Yesterday I got a call from a bar saying they found my little sister's phone and wallet. Since she doesn't have a landline, I had no way to reach her to tell her so. So I called my stepmother (her mom) to get her roommates' cell phone numbers. The one my stepmother had wasn't in service. My stepmother immediately assumes my sister is dead in a ditch somewhere (after conveniently leaving her wallet and cell phone at a bar... okay) and wants to call her roommate at work. I was like, go ahead, but I'm not going to. 

So I spent probably 30-45 minutes finding her roommates on FB and messaging them where her phone was, and calling the bar to leave a message saying that it was my sister's phone and please call me if they were antsy about it being there. Eventually her roommates go the messages and replied. Mind you, this is NOT what I have time to be doing... I still have work to finish! It took a big chunk out of my afternoon work schedule.

So today I called my sister about something else and asked her to send her roommates' numbers. She is all pissy and annoyed that we "cared so much about what she was doing." :shock: I was like, excuse me, I got a call from someone saying your PHONE and WALLET were there and I had no other way to let you know than to get in touch with your friends. Her mom calling her friend at work was extreme but whatever, my stepmother is a paranoid worrywart. 

My sister says, "I checked there the day before and they didn't have it... so I moved on. I already got a new phone." 

Like, sorry, "moved on" from your WALLET? :roll: 

I'm so irritated. Does she think taking that time from my day to chase her around (so she didn't lose her wallet for the second time in 6 months) was fun for me? I was like, next time you lose your phone, email the people who might want to get in touch with you. 

Ugh, sorry to go on and on, I'm just so annoyed. She's 24 and sometimes she acts like a 16 year old.

:brat:


----------



## kkl12

Laura- :happydance: so exciting! hope the contractions become more regular.

Missy- Ted is so cute! I hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

Mitch - I felt less activity today too, but yesterday she was moving like crazy.  I think they are just out of room. Sometimes I think I'm just busy or not paying attention when she's most active.:shrug:
Either way if I was worried, I would call and get it checked out.
And red wine sounds so much better than the RLT I'm about to drink -jealous!
Nicnak- hope everything with LO is ok, better to be safe.


----------



## emera35

Hmm, also, sorry i don't remember who asked, but someone asked what my OH did about the membranes when Freyja came out? 
Once i realised for sure that i wasn't wanting to push because of the position i was in or anything i asked OH to look, and he said don't worry and that it was just my waters bulging, so it was fine to push. Then he said to wait and that he could see hair! :haha: I was already lying on my left side, so he just put my leg on his shoulder and i shifted myself to a better position and started breathing as calmly as i could and trying my hardest to relax all my muscles down there, then when i felt the urge to push i just pushed gently and OH told me what was happening. That meant i could know when to push harder and when to stop. He just talked me through it, once he said that her shoulders were out i pushed like mad to get it done! OH said he could see her struggling with her hands, so he just grabbed the bag at her head and tore it open. She coughed and cried straight away pretty much, so he picked her up as she was and put her on my chest and got up to grab a towel. I pulled the rest of the membranes off and then we put the towel over her and i rubbed and patted her back to help her cough, and to help warm her up whilst OH called 999 for advice, as we didn't know how long the midwives would be. As it happened, the 999 operator asked OH to go and open the front door, and when he got there the midwives were arriving, so he hung up :haha: So yeah, thats all we did! :shrug:
I felt really bad though, because i knew that there was a brand new student midwife coming and this was the first birth she had ever attended, and she missed it! :dohh: I apologised! :haha: Doubt she'll forget walking into my bedroom that night though :rofl:

It was a bit scary at the time, when i first realised i was going to have the baby with no one there. But not that scary, once she was born and clearly ok :) Looking back it was really special. And OH is soooo smug! :smug: :rofl:

Watching OBEM now, looking at my sleepy little miss ;)


----------



## crowned

Laura, so exciting!!!

Ladies, do you have a different mothers' day there? People keep mentioning having babies then, but Mothers' Day here isn't until May!! I really hope we all have babies by then.... 

Went to doc appointment today and learned they are going to do a mandatory s&s at my next appointment and induce at 41 weeks. Ahhhhhh... Baby was a bit quiet with the doppler so i had a non-stress test and all is well, but I'm apparently having contractions every few minutes too, although they aren't strong. Went grocery shopping afterward and there was a LOT of that "knitting needle" pain going on. Very odd.


----------



## citymouse

Emera, amazing story! That student mw must have been so bummed! That'll teach them to dawdle next time, LOL.


----------



## Glowstar

Joanna - Thanks for doing such an amazing job on the SS I really enjoyed it and my blanket from Waula is babies coming home blanket :thumbup:

Cupcake - I am secretly hoping you have a girl now to steal back your stolen thunder. At the end of the day it doesn't really matter either way your baby will be special no matter what :hugs:

Loo - pain for daily monitoring but pleased they are looking after you and baby. Maybe the bit of bleeding you have will lead to something :thumbup:

City - your sister sounds a little selfish :shrug:

Laura - looks like you are next :happydance:

Still no news from Waula :shrug:

AFM - I fell going up the stairs today :shock: managed to stop myself from falling on my front but got such a fright! I then made Creme Brulee and a Lasagne but had horrendous back pain and a lot of tightenings that lasted a couple of hours but it's all eased off now :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

I really hope my midwife isn't like the orange-faced patronising one on OBEM.

Citymouse - nice rant, youre right to be pissed off with your little sis!


----------



## emera35

City - :dohh: at your sister! Rant seems neccessary for that one!


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, all. I don't think she would have been so annoyed if it were just me, but I think her mom calling her friend at work pushed her over the edge. She already has codependency issues b/c my stepmother was a bit smothering. I'm just pissed because I got lumped in with that. (Her roommate came home and said, "Your mom and sister are really worried.")

I adore my sis; she's a total darling until she turns into a monster. 

I'm having to really suppress the urge to "win" this situation, especially since she listened to my retorts without protest. And I don't want to be a bully. But what I really want her to know is that my biggest fear was the bar telling me to drive over and get the stuff before they threw it away. :rofl: Who's selfish now? :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and Glowie was my Secret Stork, who sent me the most adorable little girl outfits!

Here they are again:

https://img31.imageshack.us/img31/3277/imagerab.jpg


----------



## loolindley

Nice justified rant Rashy!

Glow, you ok after your fall? Take it easy tonight please. 

Mitch - I don't know 100% but I inserted it like a tampon, and yes, it dissolved really quickly. You could wear knickers and a pad? Otherwise it's just a bit oily in the toilet.


----------



## emera35

Oh my i'd be sooo wanting to smack this midwife in OBEM in the face!!! She'd drive me mad!


----------



## citymouse

emera35 said:


> Oh my i'd be sooo wanting to smack this midwife in OBEM in the face!!! She'd drive me mad!

That's why you shun them completely and lock them out of your house until the baby's born! :haha:


----------



## emera35

citymouse said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my i'd be sooo wanting to smack this midwife in OBEM in the face!!! She'd drive me mad!
> 
> That's why you shun them completely and lock them out of your house until the baby's born! :haha:Click to expand...

Hah, true! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I would have kicked her in the jaw by now....how bloody annoying

Mouse...lovely gift and good old rant......now breathe

Gees that baby was a chunkster....this one needs to.come out soon......i dont want a massive baby:cry:

Right epo it is tonight....only got 500mg capsules...does that mean i need to shove two.up there?? :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Yea, what harm can it do?!?!? :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

I can see Waula reading... Hope you're ok? We've been worried :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am really worried about my babys size now....she just had a 9lb 12oz baby and she didnt look massive when she came in. Aaaargh!!!!

Right off to bed for me....hoping for some overnight action:thumbup:

Glow....sorry about your fall....take it easy x x

Night ladies.....i really need to think.about a plan of action for tomorrow.....time to.kill before mw at 2 ish


----------



## mitchnorm

lozza1uk said:


> I can see Waula reading... Hope you're ok? We've been worried :hugs:

Oooh bed delayed til we get waula update:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Oooooh... Waula? :hugs:


----------



## waula

Hello lads....sorry i've been MIA...long story...

Noah Charles arrived on Monday at 3.53am by emergency c-section after 70hours of labour/failed induction...he's a gorgeous chunky 9lb 3oz with masses of dark hair and we're absolutely smitten but only just got him home as he was considered high risk for infection due to the prolonged time the waters had broken for. Fairly traumatic birth story so might save that for tomorrow if that's ok but suffice to say it doesn't matter how these babies come out - its forgotten in an instant when you see them - never felt such uncomplicated love for one little thing - completely overwhelming. 

Had no sleep last night as he was BF'ing all night and just wouldn't settle so trying to get an early night tonight - my milk has come in today so feeling swollen but at least he's feeding better and getting settled more...

Sorry i've had you worried and I can't wait to read up on all the babies - 22 now!!!! :dance:

Much love and hope you're all still eating aubergine and basil and oregano by the bucket load!!!!

xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - hooray!!!! Glad you're ok, glow guessed at emergency c-section given how you disappeared so I'm so glad you're ok and look forward to seeing pictures!! X

Can go to bed now, night all!


----------



## mitchnorm

Wow waula...congratulations!!!!:happydance:

I wasnt far off with my weight guess...he is a big lad...you must be totally smitten. So chuffed for you and glad after initial worries all seems to be ok :flower:

Thank you for updating us...were a little worried but bnb been having problems so presumed it was that....another baby!!!!:happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Waula, so happy about your adorable little man! 

Sorry for the rest of it... don't worry about getting it down until you're ready.

But SO SO happy to hear from you!

About the all-night BFing, the book I'm reading right now says that's totally normal in the first few days. They have itty-bitty tummies and aren't used to hunger. Also, their tummies don't stretch yet, so when they adapt and are able to do that they won't want to just eat-eat-eat (necessarily, LOL).

Hope you get some sleep and once again YAY! :wohoo:


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations Waula! Well done! 

Xxx


----------



## loolindley

Waula! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Noah sounds like he has been a little monkey, but you sound absolutely smitten!!! Enjoy your first night at home with him. :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

I can sleep soundly now....night night ladies x x


----------



## loolindley

Yea, me too. Night lads!

Am losing more blood than they told me to expect, so I hope everything is ok. I'll ask the midwife at monitoring in the morning. 

Nos da. xxx


----------



## waula

Ha mitch - have you seen what your ticker says...anywhere between 5 and 11lb!!! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

loolindley said:


> Yea, me too. Night lads!
> 
> Am losing more blood than they told me to expect, so I hope everything is ok. I'll ask the midwife at monitoring in the morning.
> 
> Nos da. xxx

Good night, Loo! You'll call in the middle of the night if it continues to get worse, right?


----------



## loolindley

Yea, I will. No don't I will be up several times in the night as usual so I can keep an eye on it. xx


----------



## emera35

Loo call the second it gets any more please honey, sleep well otherwise xx

Sleep well Mitch xx

Laura! Hope you are doing ok? :hugs:

Waula, yayay! Sounds like you have an epic story, soo glad you are all well despite everything though! :hugs: massive congrats! Xxx

Well I'm in the bath trying to ease my aches. Had a couple of big-ish clots pass and the midwife who came today said I may have a couple more as I'm feeling pretty tender, teatree and lavander bath is helping though! OH has decided that Freyja's hands and feet are a bit dry so is giving her a massage with olive oil to soften them up. She doesn't sound too impressed from what I can hear! :rofl: ah well at least he's waking her up nicely for a feed. She fed soo much yesterday, but has been really sleepy and hard to wake up today. Bless, it must be really tiring being 1 day old!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula! Your post made me cry! Sounds like we had very similar experiences. My boobs are so hot and hurty! Like a massive spot which needs popping. I agree about the birth route, so true. As soon as our decision for a section was made it was like a weight had been lifted. And once he popped out and he cried and oh said it was Ted that was it.... oh lord. I'm crying again! 

City. Your sister sounds naughty. I have a friend who does that kind of thibg all the time. I love her but she's such gadd work. 

Girls... I want more babies! Start pushing.


----------



## firsttimer1

going to catch up properly tomorrow ladies as just had a guest round, but just wanted to quickly say....

*CONGRATULATIONS WAULA!!!!!!!!!* :hugs:

Night all ;) xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

waula said:


> Ha mitch - have you seen what your ticker says...anywhere between 5 and 11lb!!! :rofl:

After watching obem tonight and hearing about your boys proportions...i am slightly perturbed. At least Noah wasnt toddler size. Lovely name by the way :kiss:

Definately bed now....hope to go into.labour before appt with nasty mw:cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Missy meant to say before - Ted is scrummy :kiss: hope you start to feel a bit better soon :hugs:

Yay - so PLEASED to hear from you Waula. Been thinking about you everyday! glad Noah is well though and sounds like you've had a tough time so take care of yourself :hugs::hugs:

Loo - anymore bleeding and PLEASE call. That's what they are there for 24/7 :hugs:

Mitch - hope that bitchy MW is nice to you tomorrow!

I've got my scan at 9.50am so might be awol for a while. I think/thought baby had turned head down but I'm not so sure now.....getting what feel like feet in my groin again...either that or he's got bloody big hands :shock:
Loads of BH tonight to, although I know it's not labour :winkwink:

Night, night ladies :hugs::kiss:


----------



## citymouse

Good night, UK lads!

Ugh, I think I'm getting too big for all my bras... would love to take it off and just hang out but the contractor is working at the house... as much as I'd love to scare him away forever, we need him to finish the work first. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

waula said:


> Hello lads....sorry i've been MIA...long story...
> 
> Noah Charles arrived on Monday at 3.53am by emergency c-section after 70hours of labour/failed induction...he's a gorgeous chunky 9lb 3oz with masses of dark hair and we're absolutely smitten but only just got him home as he was considered high risk for infection due to the prolonged time the waters had broken for. Fairly traumatic birth story so might save that for tomorrow if that's ok but suffice to say it doesn't matter how these babies come out - its forgotten in an instant when you see them - never felt such uncomplicated love for one little thing - completely overwhelming.
> 
> Had no sleep last night as he was BF'ing all night and just wouldn't settle so trying to get an early night tonight - my milk has come in today so feeling swollen but at least he's feeding better and getting settled more...
> 
> Sorry i've had you worried and I can't wait to read up on all the babies - 22 now!!!! :dance:
> 
> Much love and hope you're all still eating aubergine and basil and oregano by the bucket load!!!!
> 
> xxx

Many Congratulations :baby::cloud9: He was just 1oz more than my Daughter!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Missy - Ted is so adorable, can't wait until my little guy is here. Sorry your feeling the blues but it has to be normal with all those extra hormones.

Laura - Yay for waters going, hoping your contractions kick in soon.

Nik - good luck, hopefully that baby is just having a lazy day.

Emera - It was me that asked about the membranes. What an amazing story, I guess instinct just kicks in and you sort of know what to do. I would have been scared too but what a cool experience now that everything turned out ok.

Waula - Congratulations! Wow 70 hours of labour :shock: But glad things turned out in the end.

Loo - Hope that bleeding doesnt get any worse.

Good night UK ladies. I'm off to watch some tv and have some dessert. My last day of work is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

MissyBlaze said:


> Weeeeeeeee! Exciting. Laura, that's amazing.
> 
> I can't see how people can check their own cervix. I defo couldn't reach and i tried hard. And its my job!
> 
> I've been trying to catch up but i'm so behind i just can't. I've not be able to post for the last few days so there's just too much.
> 
> I'm home now. I've defo got the blues! I'm crying at everything. I'm in so much pain. My milk has come in and gone mad. Every time I look at little Teddy I just burst into tears at how amazing he is. He's so brilliant. Sleeping really well and feeding well too. My scar is total agony, i can't do anything but i hate asking OH to do everything and he doesn't really get how bad it is. I feel like i've hurt my lady parts as i was involuntary pushing for hours before the epidural.
> 
> *but*... i wouldn't change it for the world. I'm so happy with the way the birth went and everyone was ace in hospital. Ted is fab and super perfect. I know i'll feel better next week when I can stand up without wanting to scream. Here is a pic of my little miracle.

:hugs: The first week is so full of emotions :hugs: Then you have all the physical changes & aches & pains :hugs: But be assured, you will start to feel brighter soon :flower:

Such an adorable LO :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Waula!


----------



## kymied

Waula - I'm glad you're home and I can't wait to see pictures of Noah. Your post made me cry. I can't wait to meet my little guy.

Emera thanks for sharing your story. I'm amazed that your husband remained so calm. 

Thanks for all the adorable baby pictures. I love seeing how different they all look and their expressions. And they're all beautiful!

Missy - I'm working on getting you more babies, this one is too comfortable in there.

My OH just told me he's going to be 2+ hours away on Tuesday I'll be two days overdue, if there's no baby by then I don't want him to be away, I like him being 5 minutes down the road. I know it's likely that if anything starts happening we'll have more than two hours but still!

Now hubby is working on putting the crown molding in the baby's room (does the baby's room really need crown molding?!) I really just want it painted and to put furniture in it. Tomorrow I'm going to sponge paint it. He didn't want sponge painting. I don't care, I'm doing it anyway! I don't want to paint the trim though, that's way too much bending, I'm really awkward at bending.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hey laddies 

Well that was a bit of excitement that we didn't need tonight!! Back from hospital - phew...

...and good news the ECG results showed all absolutely normal and apparently I am contracting and in latent labour!!!!! :shock: 

Hubby asked what that meant in real person's terms and would I be going into real labour anytime soon and she grinned and said they would be very surprised if it hadn't all kicked off by 3 days (since this was our first!!) :wacko::wacko::wacko: She said if I wanted to kick start things more then there are ways :winkwink:, esp. as it'll be a few weeks before I feel like it!! Also to keep active and rest when I can and call when the contractions get stronger. She said the movements feeling different/ less regular were down to baby having no room left!

So...PHEW-EEE! :happydance: I said sorry for beign neurotic but she was adamant that we did the right thing by coming in. 

Sleep tight laddies and thansk for all the well wishes earlier - I was in a bit of a state!!!! :happydance::hugs::kiss:

Waula - so pleased for you!!!!! Great name from a quick look back at the thread :flower: xx

Missy - your baby is gorgeous!!! :flower: xx feel better soon lovely

Everyone else - I will catch up properly tomorrow xxx

Lots love - off to bed and see if I can sleep xxx


----------



## citymouse

Glad you're good, Nicnak!

Well, I've texted a little with my sister and we're both being nicey-nice. So I feel better. The thing is, if I lecture her, she listens carefully and then says I'm right and apologizes! :dohh: I don't want to make her have to do that. :rofl: (Whereas I get extraordinarily huffy and don't talk to the person again for weeks.) So in some ways, I'm the 16-year-old.


----------



## Skadi

That is such good news Nicnak!


----------



## loolindley

Wow, did everyone sleep last night or something?!?!?

Bleeding appears to have dried up overnight, but will let the midwife know just in case.

Niknac, so pleased that the monitor was good, and how exciting is it that you are in labour!!! I declare a race between you and Laura!!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning!!!

Joanna...yeah for final day at work:thumbup:
Nicnak...so pleased everything is ok...you did the right hing going in. Latent labour woop...things are moving for you x x

Well my baby still well and truly intact...no idea whether i am contracting, in latent labour, am effaced, at all dilated, baby more engaged, cervix soft etc etc.....and even after mw today i bet i shall have no more idea. Whats the point of not knowing ANYTHING!!!!!:cry:
Sorry but i am feeling like a bit of a failure.....baby is meant to be here and absolutely no.signs....everyone asking and feelibg crappy about being late.....i know its silly to feel this way...loads of first babies are late but when i see so many on time and early on here and obem...it makes me anxious to have mine. Is she ok.in there?? I am sure movemebts are still ok...less room etc but still your mind plays tricks!!!!

I am sorry.....big downer over here :cry: Feeling like a preggo failure


----------



## emera35

Mitch, :hugs: don't worry honey, she's just all snug, you aren't a failure, just too successful at being comfy! ;) if anyone understands from recent experience its me! :hugs: Things will happen, try to relax and enjoy yourself if you can. Think of something to do this morning!

Nicnak so glad everything is ok, and yay for latent labour I had that with Roh and never knew about it :shrug:

Loo glad the bleeding had stopped, definitely mention it ;)

Good night here, we got 1.5 hours sleep then 3 hours sleep, really pleased with that at this point! Co-sleeping seems to suit this little lady :thumbup:
My boobs have grown sooo much overnight. Milk not here yet, but definitely on the way!! :shock: Still loved up, expect I'll start on the crying today or tomorrow! :rolleyes:


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats, Waula! :hugs:

I need help. Any experienced mamas have advice for colic? I don't mean "fussiness". I mean screaming bloody murder for 3 hours solid. Both babies were impossible last night for about 3 hours. :cry: They seem to be in horrible pain. Then as suddenly as it started...it stopped. And they slept for 5 hours. I know it's pre mature to call it colic, but I'd like to do whatever possible to nip this in the bud. We will go insane if we have two babies screaming like this every night.


----------



## Widger

Waula - Lovely to hear from you. Glad all is well. Congratulations on becoming a mummy xx
Mitch - Normal to feel so low. I remember feeling same when everybody else around me having babies before me and having no signs of anything. It really did just kick off without any sign, so will be the same with you. I went to 40+ week appointment and all i had was bp, urine, hb check and a feel for where baby was so be prepared that it might only be all you find out. You are not a failure either. You've created such a nice environment in there your baby is warm and snuggly, but dont worry... She will come xx
Loo- good luck today. I'm glad bleeding has stopped but defo mention it.
City - rant away
Glow - good luck with scan. I have to idea how baby is lying but I get sharp pains very low down and apparently head down
Nicnak - so glad all is well
Joanna - enjoy last day at work, a great feeling

I'm so sore everywhere. Being prodded and booted as we speak andvwalking or should I say running after a toddler isnt great fun. Determined to get out walking though. Worst case scenario, baby arrives in under 3 weeks!!


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Still loved up, expect I'll start on the crying today or tomorrow! :rolleyes:

Mine hit on day 5 :dohh: I was so glad to get that day over with!

The hormonal changes we get are totally whack arent they :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya lads! 

Thanks for all the lovely comments whilst I was having a little freak out yesterday...you're all bloody stars!!! Xxx

Mitch - you are so not a failure honey!!!! As Emera says I also had/have no idea that I am in latent labour!! No significant signs...the contractions that showed up are uncomfortable but not what I thought it would feel like tbh. You could be showing all the signs and just not realise like me. Although I did freak out yesterday...oops...! You're gonna have your gorgeous little lady very soon xxx

Midwife recommended that I keep busy if possible so defo gonna tru that until the contractions kick in proper! Hubby on leave today (planned!) So may make him take me out and about. Fed up of sitting around and walked around town again yesterday as was bored!! 

Loo - glad bleeding has stopped but defo mention at appt. Xx ps defo think Laura will win race...just don't feel antthing is gonna happen here soon!!! 

Emera - your baby girl is beautiful, so happy for you hon!! Xx

Skadi - the pic of Keira is just amazing!!! So cute!! Xx

Laura - good luck honey - so exciting!!!!!! Xx

Well gonna log on later on laptop as blackberry is doing my head in!!! Having a few cramps/ contractions at the month so may try a hot shower/ bath before I wake hubby with a cuppa and see if he wants some :winkwink: not sure I really fancy it but needs must!!!! 

Lots love xxxx


----------



## emera35

Ooh WT wish I could help you but I don't have experience with colic! :hugs: I know how hard it can be though, I'll try to contact my friend I know they suffered terribly with it, she might have some tips. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

WT - I've not had a colicky baby BUT I was on another thread and 3 of the ladies all had babies that were colicky and it sounds like exactly what you are describing. do a search on here I am pretty sure there must be some LONG threads on that subject :winkwink::hugs::hugs:

Nik - hope things kick off in earnest for you soon :kiss:

Joanna - have a great last day at work...watch this you'll go into labour tomorrow :haha:

Mitch - you are NOT a failure!! please stop thinking like that or I'll smack your bum :haha: What did the MW say on OBEM last night....baby decides right? She will decide when labour starts and exactly how labour goes! of course she's a girlie so she's being a diva already :rofl: I honestly know how you feel being 2 weeks late with my first. It's just a horrible mix of anxiety constantly wondering when the hell it will happen. Thing is you KNOW it will by the 25th at the VERY latest. Everyone in my antenatal group had their babies before me and I was the last I just tried to do something every day. Even if it was go to the shops.....go for a coffee with someone etc etc to try and pass the time. 
I honestly think you will go soon...your bump looked like it had dropped quite a lot to me so maybe little miss is waiting for an even number :winkwink::hugs:

Right off to get dressed and see what this little guy is up to :coffee:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Waula - Congratulations on the birth of your little boy :happydance: Fantastic weight & I love the name Noah! :cloud9:
The first night for us was pretty awful.. Leah would just not settle in her moses basket and then she just wouldn't latch and feed, tried for 3-4 hours and had to end up giving her a bottle of formula in the end at about 6am and she fell asleep for an hour. 
It does get better I promise! I hope you got some sleep last night. :hugs: 

I really think I need to post some pics of Leah :)


----------



## waula

Morning lads! Thanks for all your kind thoughts - you've made me cry (again) this morning xxx

*Missy *- I'm so with you hun. :hugs: No one told me about how mad "milk coming in" was - feel pretty hideous but at least its meaning Noah is feeding better and settling better...Sorry your scar is painful - its times like these that show us why our OH's are just fabulous. And the tears?? Oh my goodness - just looking at him breaks my heart... huge, massive :hugs: hun - we'll get there... I just can't WAIT for the rest of you lads to have your LO's. :flower: 

*Emera *- just had a quick flick back and seen you've had your little Freya - massive congratulations :baby: and sounds like a pretty mental birth story!!! wowzers. you are my hero. xx

*Mitch *- i'm with glowie on this - stop putting yourself down about your LO's arrival - hun, she'll come when she's ready to come, when your body is ready for her to come (believe me, you don't need her to arrive before your body is prepped!! :nope:) and it really doesn't matter how dilated/eggfaced you are - I know its frustrating but let her come in her own time... :hugs: and those bloody cookies - OMG i made them on Saturday (baking is awesome pain relief for me!! :haha:) and honestly they kept DH and the midwives going - SCRUMMY!

AFM - well DH needs a prize for being the best one ever... Noah not very good at settling at night times (as in won't :dohh:) so he's decided that nights are his daddy time - he does everything with Noah and just brings him upstairs when he needs BFing which means I was in bed for 10 hours. Which means I feel human. He's now in bed and getting his 6-7hours... who needs eternity rings when you can have a hubby like that...thank goodness he's got 3 weeks off with me :cloud9:

be right back...seems a nappy needs changing xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all,

congrats waula on the birth of Noah - sounds a little traumatic but im glad he is here, and a chunky monkey too! lovely name as well.

nicnak - exciting stuff. not long to go then probably!

WT - hugs. no experience of colic (obviously) but girls in the UK give their babies gripe water / infacol i think. i guess there is a usa equivalent?

Mitch - im with you girly. its demoralising isnt it. i was thoroughly fed up last night, no labour and midwfie saying cervix closed, SIL announcing baby girl, crappy ink pad for card making etc BUT i feel much better today! 

why dont you get busy with making your cards? im getting a new ink pad today and also some glue so hopefully that will cheer me up. im also going out for cake with my mum. plus i thought i would pop into town and get a big nighty from primark. i dont really have anything to wear in labour!

ooooh exciting - a parcel has just arrived for hubby and it is the present he has ordered for the baby! i dont know what it is because its a surprise but its still exciting that it is here

just off to catch up on what everyone else has been up to


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - 5% of babies arrive on their due date so it's perfectl normal to be overdue, esp with the first. You're not a failure!! I don't think it helps that this site seems to view 37 weeks as full term so you're already thinking you're 3 weeks late instead of actually just 2 days. In the grand scheme of the next 18+ years 2 days is nothing so please don't think you've failed in any way shape or form!! :hugs: Also, I expect on obem they induce them on time to fit in with filming schedule so i would ignore anything on there.

Waula - your DH sounds like a complete star! Glad it's going well.

Wt - sorry, no idea about colic, just :hugs:

Nic - glad everything is ok and progressing :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks for your replies ladies.....made me feel alot better. Lozza...i agree with the 37 week comment....it seems i geared my mind up to expect baby after that and my body isnt ready to comply yet. 

Waula....glad you got some great sleep...you OH sounds like a star and you will be back o form very soon x x your advice to me made me cry.....in an emotional, soppy way not sad way :flower: 

Glow. :kiss: thank you...my body is just not ready to let this baby enter the world...it has a good reason i am sure...just not sure what it it. I think i was just a little worried about not knowing whats going on....is baby ok (probably nicnaks experience yesterday made me think 'what about mine...is she ok??'). I am just a bit of a control freak :nope:. Good luck with appt today

Cupcake...i have decided that i am off to hobbycraft (through jeremy kyle has sucked me in :dohh:) to get everything for the cards. Gender neutral it will be...means it will keep me busy today and tomorrow. 

Doesnt help that i am seeing the miserable midwife today but i am not taking any crap....i will ask if there is any chance of her checking my cervix or s&s today (no harm askijg) and see what date she offers for induction.

Feeling alot better....just got to snap myself out of this rut and once i have a date...i have something to aim towards...worst case scenario i guess x x


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning!*

*Waula -* wow 70hours is a long time... BUT i bet little Noah was more than worth it and is simply amazing. I couldnt be happier for you - for any of you infact - after the journey weve all been on together :hugs:

*Glow -* Update us on todays scan, very jealous you will see LO again :)

*Mitch -* update us on your nasty MW appt.... if you need some muscle to have a word with her, well, ive got no muscle tone (apart from maybe my uterus after all this RLT....) but ive got a sharp tongue today...... LOL! (not sure why.... uh-oh lol) Also - why do you feel like a failure hun? making a home for 9 months for your LO which is obv farrrrrr too comfy to leave is NOT failing :hugs:

*Nicnak *- thats brill news! Maybe you will hv a st paddys day baby too!!! argh im getting so jealous. So what does latent labour feel like? can you feel anything like hicks alot or pains.... or are there no signs? Im clueless. 

*Rashy -* your a naughty mouse. I had fries last night. Large ones. Yum. but your naughty none the less!!!

*WT / Emera / Missy / Hannah / Crow / Kelly* - :hugs: to you and LO's xxx

*as for me...*

I had my second night of broken sleep!!! can i join the club now?? please :dance: I kept waking up as tummy was aching..... unsure if just cramps or if it was hicks?

when you have a hick does the WHOOOLLLEEEEEE tummy go hard? most of mine does. would fat go hard? ive never had a ''toned'' tummy :haha: anyway so yup - 2nd night in a row. 

Still feel heavier downstairs and kp getting little shooting pains on sides very low down. Nothing exciting tho... no plug loss, waters etc.....

so 'Operation: ''Get digs out on paddys day'' started last night with DTD... then we are doing it again tonight and tomo :haha: its funny putting the cervix up in the air afterwards. feels very calculated :rofl: 

not sure what else to add to the ''operation''? let me know if any ideas :rofl:

*edit to add: LOO -* do you have an appt today as well hun? if so let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft....my whole belly goes really hard and uncomfortable.....sometimes some cramping too especially when i.try to turn in bed. I have never had a toned belly either :haha:

I have slept better the last couple of.nights...although stinky headache at the moment. :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks mitch xxx good luck today.... make sure you ask for s+s... dont chicken out :winkwink:

also.... mini rant....

if ONE more person asks me ''any twinges yet?'' i will virtually give them a punch in the face with a wet fish. ARGHHHHHHHH what the hell is a twinge anyway? Maybe i should ask them to specify!!!!!!!! :grr: ive had twinges alllllllllllllllll fickkin pregnancy.... now s*d off!!!!!!!!

Ok. rant done. over and out. 

:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Crap - another post...... knew there was something else.....

mitch - did you stick an EPO (or two) ''down there'' in the end last night?

I might do it friday night after MW appt.... as it makes your wee a bit oily doesnt it :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am with you ft....bloody twinges!!!!!

Coupled with 'any sign yet', 'still not here yet', ' are you getting frustrated/fed up yet'......:growlmad:.......hence my positive...but obviously I AM STILL PREGNANT fb status this morning.

Ok jeremy kyle finished so shower, dressed then out to get card supplies :happydance:


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> Crap - another post...... knew there was something else.....
> 
> mitch - did you stick an EPO (or two) ''down there'' in the end last night?
> 
> I might do it friday night after MW appt.... as it makes your wee a bit oily doesnt it :rofl:

I chickened out last night after thinking there MAY be an outside chance of some internal check/sweep at mw today....didnt want her to get oily fingers :haha::haha:

Tonight will be dtd followed by epo up the foof:happydance:....oooh the glamour


----------



## emera35

Bwhahaha, just boobed the postman, ALREADY, she's only 2 days old and he's had an eye-full!! :rofl: poor chap!


----------



## firsttimer1

i doubt he minds :rofl: :hugs:

ive just had 2 packs of Quavers.... i mean, Quavers are great but they are soooooooooooooo not filling enough. I mean, 2 bags are prob only half the calories of ONE bag of mccoys! 
BOO!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mmmm hobbycraft have bags of giant choc buttons....i must resist :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

DONT resist mitch!!!! 

think im going to give facebook a miss until Digs decides to show up..... my DHs annnnoying aunt keeps saying ''twinges?'' ''here yet?'' - :grr: Really?????

you'd think those with kids would know how BLOODY annoying that it. :shrug: Obv not. 

mitch what time is ur appt?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera - im sure the postman sees all sorts. he saw me this morning in saggy trackie bottoms and a dirty top. wasnt too bad until the dog ran out into the road and i had to chase him in my socks.... still nothing compared to boobage! im sure mine will get that too in a few weeks time lol

happy times! just been shopping. Firstly - easter themed Haribo. i need say no more. And cadburys caramel bars. also no need to say more.

plus, i dont know if you guys have seen the adverts for a new cake decorating magazine on the telly? i have just bought it for the grand expenditure of 99p and got a free pink gingham cardboard cake stand, butterfly cookie cutter, small butterfly icing cutter and pink cake glitter!! sooo pretty. and of course the magazine which im flipping through with a cup of tea.

good value and entertainment for 99p

also bought a giant v neck t-shirt nighty for a £5 for 'the birth'. its white with black polka dots but im not worried about wrecking it lol

have fun at hobbycraft mitch


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - that mag sounds great, will have to look out for that! :hugs: so what are easter themed haribo? just shaped like easter eggs etc? Either way, whatever they are, im gonna get me some :smug:

i want updates from glow, loo, mitch etc about appts and scans..... i was all excited earlier and then thought 'what are YOU excited about, youve not got an appt today'' :rofl: Just goes to show how we all get exicted for each other i guess! LOL 

feeling on/off :sick: again today :( wish that was a solid sign. Maybe if it cam with loss of plug or something then i would be more excited.

BTW- if you HAVENT lost any plug.... does that mean your probably not at all dilated? its just, at least some would fall out if you were right?? :shrug:


----------



## emera35

Mmm, quavers are good though! Much nicer than boring potato crisps!

Waiting for the midwife to come and do Freyja's newborn health check. So weird not having it all dealt with in hospital. I really need to go out and get a mothers day card though, wish they'd hurry up!


----------



## emera35

FT - no, you wouldn't always lose plug even if you were fully dilated. I lost teeny bits a day or so before, but they were teeeny! Most of it came out with Freyja! Last time I lost it half way through labour too, and some people never see theirs at all!

Just got my sheets out of the washing machine. Seriously I never thought they were going to be ok! :shock: - was lying on a couple of those absorbant bed mats that I'd put down when I realised I was in labour, just in case my waters went. That was all that was there when I gave brth too, so my sheets took a pounding!! Luckily there were some towels under the sheets, so the mattress was unaffected :thumbup: anyway, a bit of oxybleach and a couple of washes, and my sheets look good as new! :dance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - its haribo gummy shapes shaped like rabbits, eggs etc of course totally yummy.

I dont hink you would necessarily lose any plug even if you are dilated a bit. only about 1/2 of my nct friends actually even saw their plug at all and of course have gone on to have their babies regardless. 

Another thing, only 2 girls out of 8 in my nct group had their waters break naturally. everyone else had theirs broken in hospital or they broke later in labour.

i hope your hubby is going to sort out double mothers day gifts/cards for you emera! i wrapped my mums yesterday and did the card. i thought if things get going i might forget.


----------



## emera35

Cupcake, good thinking I'd planned to go and get my mum's card an gift on tuesday morning :dohh: anyway, Midwives have been now, just waiting for they man to come and repair the tumbledryer and then I'll go out for a walk! :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh cupcake.....i saw that mazagine on.tv...might be worth a purchase seeing as i habe just ditched hobbycraft in disgust. At least i knew colour scheme and theme i.wantwd for wedding invites.....just browsed for 30 minutes then realised if i.was going to.do.this i.wanted them to have baby name.and maybe more gender specific colours etc etc. Pickex up cream card and lime green spotty ribbon then put back aaarrrgh. Going to be shop bought cos wont have time when baby comes:cry:. Oh well the walk around killed time i.guess

Best laid plans eh. 

Ft - midwife at 2:15 so.going to.search out something nice for lunch and a coffee then hom


----------



## kkl12

Waula- So glad everything is ok and I love the name Noah. Congrats!!

Mitch- hope your appointment goes well today and I hope you get a sweep.

Cupcake- shopping seems like a good idea. Think I'll go out today.

WT- I have no experience but for my shower a friend got me a dvd called the happiest baby on the block. DH and I watched it this past weekend and I have no idea if the techniques shown work, but it sure looked like they did in the video- if you want I can PM you the steps :shrug: Like I said I have no idea if it works but it might be worth trying.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Good morning ladies, 

It is officially my last day of work today!! So excited to start maternity leave (even though my usual work hours are only 24 hours/week and it's a desk job - thats how i've managed to last this long). Glow - I hope your wrong about going into labour tomorrow haha... I want a day or two to relax on mat leave first!

Nic - Glad the ECG results came back normal, but you did the right thing in going to get checked out. Excited that you are in latent labour, or at least were on your last posts, maybe your in labour now?

Loo - Glad the bleeding has stopped for you.

Mitch - Sorry you were feeling like a failure... I can't really sympathize with you yet, but may know the feeling in a few weeks time if my little one is late. Just remember that baby is doing fine (you mentioned you could feel her movements) and that it wont be much longer.

WT - Sorry your boys were colicy last night... hopefully it was a one off.

FT - I'd like to have a St.Paddy's Day baby too... the name we've picked (Kieran) would be well suited for st. paddy's day. Hopefully your operation "Get Digs out" works for you! 

AFM - Feeling some more twinges down low right now (feel like quick, sharp-ish pains in what I expect is my cervix area). I had them last night but then they stopped.. until about 15 mins ago. So not sure if it's anything or just new symptoms cropping up. They don't really hurt, it's just that I am noticing them every once in awhile.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy last day Joanna! Hopefully you wont be too bored on maternity leave like some of us. it really does take quite a few days to get into the swing of relaxing and pottering around at home. it felt very alien to me at first. plus getting out and meeting people makes you feel loads better.

mitch - that is exactly what i thought about making the cards in advance. what i am doing is stamping 'baby' on the front of pearlescent card, templating the wording on the computer so i can just add the relevant details and then i am going to stick a gender appropraite coloured bow on the front. hopefully it wont be too much to do once baby is born.

the advanatge is that because i have all the envelopes i have addressed them all already.

right im off out again.

chat later lads x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I came across this article a few days ago and thought you would all enjoy it, sorry it's a little long but thought we'd all relate (esp our new mommies). 

1."What's wrong with your baby?" You don't like it when people point
out your flaws, right? Some kids are born with conspicuous birthmarks
or other features. Do their sensitive mamas a favor and ignore the
obvious.

2. "You're still wearing maternity jeans?" Moms put enough pressure on
themselves to lose the baby weight. They don't need any comments from
outside sources (especially sources with high metabolisms).

3. "Why aren't you breastfeeding?" Some women choose not to
breastfeed, whatever their reason. It doesn't mean they're not
excellent mommies.

4. "Why are you breastfeeding in public?" Boobs are everywhere on
television and in the movies. So why are people still so repulsed by
the sight of a woman nursing her child as nature intended?

5. "That name is...interesting." I've heard some doozies of baby
names, but the child isn't yours, so try to avoid letting the "What
the heck where you thinking" expression take over your face.

6. "When's your due date?" Most women sport a baby belly for quite
awhile after birth. It's natural (if annoying).

7. "You look like hell." Gee, thanks. Just what every woman wants to
hear, even if it is true and she's sporting circles under her eyes the
size of Saturn.

8. "My baby was sleeping through the night by that age." What, did you
medicate her or something? Babies reach milestones at their own pace
and this is not going to make a sleep-deprived new mother feel any
better.

9. "He looks like the mailman." Really?

10. "Does she always cry like that?" Only say this if you want to see
a grown woman burst into tears, too.

11. "You vaccinated? Your kid's going to be autistic!" Scientific
evidence is questionable, at best. So let's all agree to disagree,
yes?


12. "You didn't vaccinate? Your kid's going to get measles!" Again,
this is a matter of personal beliefs.


13. "If you co-sleep with your baby you're a terrible mother." Some
babies (mine included) need mom's body heat and presence to feel
secure in those first weeks. And since when is it polite to ask what
goes on in someone's bed?

14. "Why are/aren't you using a binky?" Some kids love 'em, others
hate 'em. I'm pretty sure no one goes off to college still using one,
so let it slide.

15. "When are you having your next one?" Let the stitches heal before
asking this question, people!

16. "When are you getting sterilized/When's the vasectomy?" If this is
a joke, it's not funny.

17. "You have twins? Wow, you have your hands full." That's stating
the obvious, right?

18. "Why aren't you using cloth diapers?" Cloth diapers aren't always
accepted by daycares, so lots of moms have no other alternative than
disposables. Plus, it's a matter of personal preference -- and if you
aren't changing those diapers, it's not your preference that matters.


19. "I can't believe you're going back to work." Two words: Mommy
guilt. Some women have to work to make ends meet and others simply
love their jobs. The beauty of the feminist movement is that we all
have a choice now!

20. "I can't believe you're NOT going back to work. Why are you
wasting your education for a life of diapering and cleaning toilets?"
Why are you wasting your education questioning someone else's
parenting choices?

21. "I didn't need an epidural." Goody for you. The rest of us don't
enjoy massive pain and our babies were still born healthy and happy.

22. "In my day, we did things differently and everything turned out
fine." Actually, no...there were higher infant mortality rates and
many more childhood injuries.

23. "Too bad you had a C-section." Why, exactly? The baby was still
born healthy, and that's what really matters. No one birth method
makes the childbearing experience superior -- and no method 'ruins'
it.

24. "You should really (insert baby care advice here)." Unless the new
mom has asked, it's usually best to keep your opinions to yourself.

And the favorite advice of little old ladies everywhere...

25. "You better get some socks on that baby!"


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies!!

Well baby is head down....but must have a boney bum as even baffled the MW checking before the scan. It was a 1960's portable scan machine so only really saw what looked like a head and a beating heart....and that's it :wacko: 
I asked consultant about cyst as it now (at 34 weeks scan) has a small solid mass inside it. She started babbling on and asking me about Ovarian Cancer...I'm kind of shitting myself now to be honest :cry: because unless I have a c-section I have to wait until 12 weeks after baby is born to go back and start investigation/removal etc....stress I don't really need right now :nope:

Oh well nothing I can do I suppose :shrug: will ring MW tomorrow and book my S&S close to due date. 

Waula - sure things will settle down soon but sounds like your OH is a complete star :thumbup::hugs:

Lot's of love and labour vibes to those of you going overdue :kiss::hugs: My MIL is constantly asking me any twinges and I'm not even due yet :wacko::coffee:


----------



## kymied

Thanks Joanna, that was a great list. Why don't people just say to pregnant women "You look great!" (It doesn't matter if they don't it's still better than telling them they look like crap) And new mothers "He/she is beautiful, you did a great job!"

Hearing all of your stories, I am very thankful that none of my in-laws have my phone number or email. I guess that's the wonderful thing about not having a land line.

Last night hubby said he was going to use his paternity leave to work on fixing up the house. Um excuse me? On the papers you filled out it said you were going to take care of me.

My dog is terrified of balloons. It is hilarious. They've been in the house for weeks now and she's still not used to them.


----------



## kymied

Glowstar - Very glad baby is head down. Several years ago I had a very solid softball sized (do you guys have softball?) dermoid removed. Completely non cancerous. I hope yours is the same thing.


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - so did the visit go ok? and thats great about your sheets! :hugs:

Joanna - yay for no more work!

Glow - :hugs: i know u must be worried about the cyst but its mooorrreeeee than likely to be a non harmful one. Focus on baby and YAY for lo being head down :dance: :)

anyone betting on cheltenham? ive got a horse in each race... sooooooo unlike me... must be bored heehee :haha: COME ON SOLIX!!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

glow - are we supposed to ''book'' s+s then? i guess i will ask my MW tomo? xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft - tempted to bet, I watched a few races yesterday! 

Kym - don't think softball is played over here, but I've watched it and think its pretty similar to our rounders! 

Went for a 2 mile walk earlier to check out a new cake shop ahead of going out for afternoon tea on Saturday. Shop was empty so I had to buy something and went for a cupcake which is a bit disappointing and making me feel sick cos there's too much icing!

Jo - thanks for the list, I might try the "looks like the mailman" line!


----------



## firsttimer1

well my first horse didnt win, but i always bet on rank outsiders so its unsuprising really :haha: My horse in the 14:05 is pineau de ray..... doesnt have a chance :rofl: but i never get why people bet on the fav... thats boring :rofl:

at least its keeping me busy :) 

Glow - could you see much or your LO at your scan, or are they too squished up now?

Someone mentioned decreased movement yesterday... was it mitch? im still feeling the same amount really..... with the odd big jolt still. No idea whats normal anymore.... if ''normal'' even exists.


----------



## lozza1uk

In the 14.05 I'll go for the one barwell bridge! Shouldn't watch this really as its making me really miss my horse (sold her a couple of years ago) and in fact I've not sat on a horse since July which is probably the longest I've not ridden in 25 years! Can't wait to get back on when the baby's here!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, oh i am sooo jealous that you ride :( im not very good with animals in general. I rode a polo pony a few years ago as my ex was a polo player - those horses are HUGE. so amazing though. I still watch and love polo ;)

i think ur horse must have more of a chance than mine :rofl:

Im loving all these irish accents too.... but makes me miss my family in ireland :( 

15mins till mitchs appt.... i hope she gets that s+s she wants!


----------



## lozza1uk

Polo's the one thing I'd love to try - there was a group on for a lesson near me in August which I was really annoyed about as was pregnant so DH wouldn't let me do it! Need to keep an eye out for that to come up again!

Hope Mitch gets treated nicely this time!


----------



## lozza1uk

Good thing I had no real money on... As it just pulled up! People think cos I ride I should be able to pick horses but im rubbish, only go on name!!


----------



## firsttimer1

mine was poop.... as predicted! LOL

think i will have a bath and then maybe when out there will be some more appt / scan updates.... and MAYBE one of my horses might have won :haha: or at least, not come last! :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Morning, all!

Glowie, :hugs: hoping it's nothing. Try not to worry too much in the meantime. It will just wear you down!

Mitch is with the evil mw right now... 

Kkl, our friends swear by that video!

AFM, I woke up several times this morning with what I assume were contractions. Just a tight, pressurized feeling all over. DH says it's because the nurse told me I was having them. I think it's because baby knows mommy has two deadlines and is reminding me who's boss. :rofl: 

It's probably time to check the birthing guide Hypnobabies tracks to make sure they work... But I'm scared to give my subconscious any ideas!


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy - yup give them tracks a check! :)

im trying out my tens machine on DH tonight :rofl: what would i do without him :winkwink: he better be nice to me or else i will crank it waaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy up :)

OOOOOO I SEE LOO!!!!!!!!! update us!!!!!! :happydance:

edit to add: lozza - my horse in that race (blazing tempo) was sooooo far behind that they turned around and went back!!! :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Well it wasnt my usual midwife...but not the miserable cow either phew!!! 

All is well....asked about sweep...she said they dont offer til 41 weeks...no budging and apparently she said they dont work very well on first time mums anyway. Great to know for my appt next week then:cry:. She has booked a sweep for 20th with my usual midwife...and in her absence left a message on her phone to.contact me...i will chase her up if not. Induction booked for 10am on Sunday 25th March so i.will be getting my March baby :happydance:. Hope she detects the approaching forced eviction and makes her own way out before then. Bit worried about having to have a c section now....really want to.avoid. i asked her if its true that there is a higher chance of needing that with induction...she said no but i.think she was being kind.

Have a booklet to.read about induction and latent phase.

Regards movement...it was me ft...and what in fact is normal...i mentioned to mw today and said dont movements get less anyway and she.said.yes....so thats cleared that up then!!!! NOT...clear as mud. She felt baby who.is no more.engaged:nope: but was moving around quite happily she said....HBall good...she said good.healthy baby.:happydance:

Said i was worried with extra baking time that LO would be massive she said she didnt thinm so....again very vague. Fundal still 38cms


----------



## loolindley

Hi lads. 

Mitch, your post made me feel really upset on your behalf. You are NOT a failure!!! You ate doing the most fantastic job of growing a baby and keeping it safe until its ready to come out, and don't you forget that! I hope you got your scratch and sniff today and bitch midwife was in a better mood. xxxxxx

Glow, I'm so sorry you are stressed about the cyst. I am so sure it will amount to nothing, but it's a horrible thing to have on your mind. 

Joanna, I can't believe you are still working. What a hero!!!

Lozza, you made me want cupcakes. Again. :grr:

Shaking some labour dust over all you overdue lads. Come on babies! It's time! :dust:

AFM, monitoring was ok. Baby was very sleepy today. Midwife not concerned about bleeding as would have been from s&s (she asked me to describe it/amount etc). I was having very very mild (30%) 'contractions' every 5 or 6 minutes, but she described them as braxton hicks, so I'm not getting excited. I asked about anything I could do, and she just said be as active as poss, but take rests when you need them. Lots of fads with eating curries/pineapples etc, the theory being you are stimulating your uterus, but 90% of time they dont work. 

So I walked the round trip to the hospital which took 90 mins. Am aching like hell now so treating myself to a nap. 

I also died my hair using that box.........

IM NOW GINGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Thanks loo....sounds like a good appt. I walked a round trip of only 30 minutes and i am knackered. See my update above avoid masty mw but no.s&s for me:cry:

Ooh and oopsie on ginger hair ;-) ha ha


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - well its a shame she wouldnt s+s BUT at least you have a date for induction.... IF you need it... u may not hunni :hugs: How much is your LO engaged? at my last appt (not the one with doctor) at 36 weeks my LO was still free so im intrigued to see what they are tomo. i dont hold out much hope for a s+s then if you didnt get one :nope:

loo - so a good appt overall then? :hugs: can you feel your contractions??

and can we have a photo of new hair.............. pllleeeeaasseeeee....... :)


----------



## Skadi

Mitch - try not to worry about induction if it does come to that. My mom was induced with all three of us (due to gestational diabetes) and it never came to her having a c-section.


----------



## loolindley

I'm in denial at the moment, so no!! :rofl:

Yea, I think it was a good appointment. Will be able to tell more tomorrow at 3.45 when I'm back in to see if the bh have died down or not. Like I said, I'm not getting excited or anything. 

Decided to drip a bit of clary sage and neroli on a tissue to sniff to see if I can encourage the bh into something else. Who knows!!! :shrug:


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft....your Trust policy for s&s may be different. I think it says in your blue book/mat notes. I knew it was 41 weeks here unless.good reasons to.do.early. baby is still 1/5 engaged so hardly anything really...but head still down.....poised and waiting :haha:

Thaks skadi....thats good to hear. One of the antenatal ladies was induced early for.that reason too...ended up witb epidural, forceps and an episistomy but no c section. She was 2 weeks off due date and it took 4 days :-(. Hopefully at full term plus 12 days my body with be more ready to comply


----------



## firsttimer1

worth a goo loo :) i put clary/almond oil on my bump about an hour ago. breathing it in makes me sleepy :sleep:

ok ok but when ur used to the hair, we demand evidence!!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - i think our trust policy in oxfordshire is 41 weeks as well.... im only holding onto a TINY TEENY bit of hope for tomo because of my pelvis and i wont see MW again until 41+2 :shrug:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Awww... my work just threw me a baby shower! So sweet... I had my suspicions this morning with everyone walking around whispering haha. They gave me some cute baby things (one lady knit me a baby blanket!)... and a gift card worth $200! - will come in handy for all those diapers. Feeling very happy and sad at the same time, going to miss this place... even though I am way more excited to start Mat leave!


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh joanna thats lovely of them :thumbup::flower:

Got nothing from my work :cry:....though i am hoping after the actual birth they will do something (they usually do)


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna thats sooo lovely, esp the knitted blanket :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Mitch - I think my mom gave birth to us within 12 hours of getting the induction... I know they had to use forceps on me as well as an epidural but with my brother and sister none of that. (I was her first) I was induced a week early too. Perhaps every woman reacts differently to it, but hopefully you won't even need to worry about it and your LO decides to come on time!

Joanna - That is so good of them! I've been advised that my workplace is planning a baby shower for Keira (they have been waiting for her to get home), I'm pretty excited to bring her for show & tell.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I know! I feel so emotional! Haha, glad I didn't cry though. But I did go a bit red, I can't control going red at the best of times but it's so easy these days. Anyone else notice that they go red easily? Probably all those extra hormones.


----------



## firsttimer1

My rank outsider (20/1) just came very close 2nd..... i nearly went into labour :rofl:

skadi - thats soooo nice that they are throwing u a shower.... u deserve one :hugs:

Ps. a lady on the lickingsignpost thread just said Pomegranite has been linked to labour... https://www.medindia.net/news/Uteru...Stimulated-by-Pomegranate-Extract-64466-1.htm who will be first to try it???? :rofl:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Mitch & Loo - Glad appointments went well
Glad you had a nice midwife today mitch

Im baking your cookies - just waiting on my silly oven to cook them - im no baker but they looked fairly easy to follow.


Im set for an april baby defo no signs here and next midwife appointment the 26th of march - boooo 

L x


----------



## mitchnorm

Vitfa...its a pretty foolproof.recipe. Chuck it all in, mix up and in oven. Let me know what you think...they are lush:flower:


----------



## mitchnorm

I think it is nap time.....catch you ladies later :flower:


----------



## crowned

Loving the chatter this morning :happydance:

Spent my morning cleaning refrigerator thoroughly and think I'll be making cinnamon buns this afternoon. Come on out baby, mama's ready for you!!!!!!! Perhaps DTD tonight will do the trick?


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned i hope DTD does something! we DTD last night and will today and tomo as well.... bulk DTD'ing :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

FT - couldn't see a bloody thing! just what looked like the shape of a head, ie the white circle like that girls on OBEM last night and just saw a beating heart....that was it was only 60 seconds and couldn't make anything else out! 

Regarding S&S - MW told me to phone her tomorrow to book appointment with her close to due date because my next one is 5th April at the hospital when I'll be a week overdue :shock: 

OH has been off today and he's whinging about having to clean the stair carpet :growlmad: wouldn't mind but he hasn't done a bloody thing all day except watch the racing :shrug:

Mitch glad your appointment went well but BOO for not getting a S&S. I'm sure she'll be here before induction date :winkwink:

Loo - glad your appointment went well. Hope the BH turn into the real thing soon...you GINGGGGGER! :rofl:

Joanna - yay for a lovely surprise Baby Shower :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Just woke up from my nap and caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror. :sad2::sad2:

I really am as ginger as a really ginger thing. :sad2::brat::sad2::brat:


----------



## firsttimer1

like a gingernut biscuit?? :haha: i LOVEEEEEE ginger/red hair .... does it not suit you? :( i wanna see!!!!

glow - ahh i didnt think we'd see much at these late scans :( oh well, nice to know LO is ok though!

mitch - im a bit worried that ur MW said that yes movement will decrease..... digs still moves as much as ever with occasional big jolt still... :wacko: going to ask MW tomo :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - did you mean to be ginger? :rofl: I'll tell you about an amazing cupcake shop near you to make you feel better - "cake that" on the a6, I think towards the heatons way! Not where I walked today by the way!

Glow - hooray for seeing LO and him being the right way up!

Feeling quite sleepy even though I didn't get up til
10! Maybe I need to start these mid afternoon naps!


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, I love the name cake that!! I may have to visit when I deserve a treat from fat camp. 

By the way, I lost a massive 3lbs this week! :yipee: am over the moon with that! Lost a stone and a half since joining. Go team Loo!

No, it was not meant to be ginger, it was meant to be 'light natural blonde'. FT, I love red hair on people too, but I just wasn't expecting this! :haha: it's more of an orange strawberry blonde than carrot I would say :shrug: on a positive note, I got a very even dye job, so if it _was_ the right colour, it would have looked great!!! :rofl:

I hope the baby doesn't point and laugh at me when s/he sees me!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

will ur baby come out ginger now too :haha: has ur OH seen it? xxxx 

thats great - 3lbs!!! xxx im a bit down about weight gain atm tho so excuse me while i hate you for a little while :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

No, Al's at work. I've pre warned him though...wouldn't want him to think he is getting into bed with a ginger stranger when he gets home (or for him to wake me up laughing).

Hate away... You still probably weigh half of what I do!!! :rofl: :hugs: just think of all the weight you're going to lose when Digs makes an appearance. Xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo.... :haha::haha:...you.mean ginge wasnt the desired outcome?? :winkwink:

ft....i think.by decreased.movement she meant that.it CAN feel like less cos baby.may habe less space. I.am getting a little less i think...but not loads less.but.definately feels different....i get 'eel' type movements and every so often big kicks which.are quite painful

My nct friend who.is 14 days over but in hospital today.to.ask.them to push back.induction it monday...just had 4 hours of checks etc and was waiting for final scan in canteen having a cup of tea and waters broke...talk about last minute reprieve:happydance:. Now at home waiting for contractions to increse


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - i bet digs will come out and i will lose just 5lbs!!! :dohh: 

mitch - ahh ok well i think what you described movement wise is what i get :hugs: and yay for your friends waters!!! :dance:

Im contemplating a walk tonight when DH gets in... but worried about hip. Want to get outta house though :(

mitch i forgot to ask - did the MW today not do an internal check on you at all? do we not get one until we have a s+s? I mean where they tell you about diluted and effaced etc...... ?


----------



## lozza1uk

FT I didn't get any sort of internal check, I just don't think they seem to do them in the uk?
I've not noticed any decrease in movement either, having said that it seems to have been a bit quieter today, but not much. 

Loo - amazing weight loss! I keep forgetting to get on the scales but was over the 35lb ideal max a couple of weeks ago so god knows what I'll be now!


----------



## firsttimer1

gahhhhh thats SOOOOO rubbish isnt it??? i mean, shame on us for wanting to know whats going on LOL! x


----------



## Kel127

Had my 38 week check today. No progression at all, but they are worried about her growth and my fluid levels. Apparently I haven't grown in 4 weeks, so I get a ultrasound next Thurs.


----------



## mitchnorm

Nope no check today or scheduled...as loza said i dont think they do at all. Hence my rant this morning about not having a clue whats going on. The good news is that the friend whos waters just went is the same one who.was told at her second s&s that baby had gone back up.a bit and cervix less ripe and back up..that was 3 days ago so who knows eh:shrug:


----------



## crowned

FT, I've been 3 cm dilated for AGES but still haven't seen any plug if that helps.

Sorry Mitch :hugs:

Does anyone know if weight loss is a sign of labour? I've gained steadily the whole time. but then yesterday I had lost a pound at my appointment! I thought it was odd... grand total of 29 lbs gained so far....


----------



## emera35

The decreased movement thing is confusing I reckon. I think its meant to be a decrease in 'size' and not so much frequency if that makes sense? If they find the space they'll still do big movements I think. 

FT weight-wise if t helps I've lost just over a stone so far since birth and I'm still like a balloon! ;)

All the symptoms potting and speculation about when labour will start is really only any good to pass the time I think. I did it loads, but the only time I really thought hmm, I'm getting close was beforre I went to bed monday night. Turns out I was right :haha:

Well, went for a walk to get mothers' day cards, not bad, but got a bit light-headed on the way back. Think I'll give it a few more days at home! :) 

Did however just manage to feed both kids and fill the dishwasher/wipe down the kitchen simultaneously though, whilst OH was on the phone :) mummy skills are returning! So, yes, there are noodles stuck to the ceiling, most of Roh's yogurt is in his hair and Freyja's been sick in my bra, but overall a success I feel! :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Kel, hope everything is ok at your u/s :hugs:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ladies can i rant - i hope it makes sense because im in a state of rage

Last week our neightbour washing machine leaked and caused our whole ceiling in the kitchen to cave in - when we went and asked them if they had a problem they claimed it was a ' small leak' which then went on to destroy our whole kitchen ceiling and floor. To top it off our insurance company has demeed then not neligant ( although they have had previous leaks causing us small damage).

We were waiting on getting our ceiliing replaced and had absetos (sp?) testing due to artex ceiling which came back postive so they are removing the ceiling tommorow - but we phoned today as had no call back to be told when new ceiling being put in 

ok to be told that - upstairs have caused our ceiling and the floor boards up it MAJOR damage and they have had condeser (sp?) in to try and dry it and we dont get new ceiling until the contractors deem it dry and safe ................... IM DUE A BABY IN A WEEK WILL NO CEILING - and to top it off upstairs do no communicate anything and we could have know this at the start of the week if they had let us know - they dont give c***, im soooo upset, we have lost our no claims, our premium, having to pay out money for the ceiling and they dont have to give a penny but to not even CARE is another things

Sorry ladies but im sooo sooo stressed with it and its causing so much anxtiey

`


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Kel - sorry to hear about they are concerned - hope your ultrasound will give you peace 
L x


----------



## loolindley

Vitfa - are you kidding me???? Thats terrible!!!!!! :hugs:

I guess there is nothing you can do if she doesn't have insurance? do you all own your own flats, or are some of them rented? If hers is rented, I would get in touch with her landlord. It's so unfair that you should lose all your no claims for someone elses error. xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Vitfa...that is shocking!!! You shouldnt have to take the hit for their problems. Echoing what loo said....plus who is the freehold owned by? They may be liable in some way

Just booked a pedicure and indian head massage for tomorrow:happydance:....gotta get out the house for when cleaner here and asked therapist to.hit all the pressure points she knows of to bring on labour....bring it on!!!! :haha:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Vitfa - I'm sorry about what is going on with your home, that is so awful.

I was about to come on here and do some ranting myself but yours makes my little thing seem so trivial.


----------



## citymouse

Vitfa, I'm sorry! It's horrible of them not to care. Not having a ceiling is bad, but dealing with stupid people's indifference is worse. :hugs: I hope things can get cleaned up for you soon. 

In the meantime... until the ceiling is fixed... bring the baby in there to cry, as the sound will travel straight up to their flat! :devil:


----------



## blessedmomma

hope everyone is doing well. no time to read back, but checked first page- quite a few babies in here!

i hope its very soon for everyone. those last few weeks can be so hard :hugs:

i have been having some pain with bf and was about ready to call it done. my lactation consultants kept telling me latch was good so i just thought it was me/him. got online today and found some tips for latching. tried some out at the last 2 feeds and no pain whatsoever :happydance: im so happy! my supply isnt so great so im hoping it will increase with a better latch and tons of water


----------



## citymouse

Hi, Blessed! :hugs: It should definitely get better with your new latch! :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Blessed, really glad you found some helpful tips for a more comfortable latch! :) 
Try eating oatmeal, I found it was great for milk production ;)also drink those rehydration sachets you can get for after diarrea they help :)

Vitfa you poor thing what a nightmare for you! :hugs:


----------



## crowned

Poor Vitfa - that's terrible!!! So sorry you have to deal with this :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Blessed, a good latch will make such a difference, I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## firsttimer1

Vitfa - :saywhat: thats madness! :(

Kk - kp us updated on scan xxx

joanna - u shud still rant away.... thats what were here for :hugs:

Blessed - :dance: thats great hun!

emera - your description of motherhood (noodles on ceiling, sick in bra etc) has made me see sense that i should enjoy these final peaceful days :rofl:

as for what u said about symptom spotting for labour.... i reckon ur right. i keep checking for plug loss etc and its driving me mad... i guess i just wanted a st.paddys day babt so bad heehee :haha: but ur right... it can happen outta the blue.... im going to TRY to calm it with the symptom spotting :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey Em2656 had her baby...seen a pic on fb, no details though. Sooo pleased she'd been in hospital for days waiting for her c section:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

aww just looked and she called her Jessica...... :cloud9: so happy for her :dance: and just in time for mothers day too :dance:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Thanks ladies - We both own our houses but our insurance company is saying because its deemed ' an accident' they dont have to pay - we have to pay the excess which is fine but its pillar to post and round in circle - more upset i may have to bring a baby home to a kitchen looking like a building site and that they havent communicated with us :(

Hubby took me out for dinner so feeling slightly calmer - the ceiling gets removed in the morning so we will access damage then and speak to the claims company 

Fee bad for hubby having this stress on top of everything else 

Please feel free to rant joanna

L xx


----------



## Widger

So one way of going through the boredom of maternity leave is turn to gambling? :rofl: So funny listening to FT and Lozza about the horse racing. Did you have any winners?

Another baby :yipee: looking forward to hearing from Em as I've been wondering when she was due to have her c-section. I was worrying about all she had to go through so delighted all is well 

Vitfa - I'm sorry about what is going on with your home. No wonder you want to come on here and rant. I think the other laddies have asked everything I would too. Hope you get it sorted xx

I'm with you Mitch on booking treatments etc... I woke up feeling so low and then decided to book an appointment at the hairdressers as my hair is a mess. Don't think baby wants to come out until I look half decent :haha: Hope the head massage works! I might think of reflexology if I get to 40 weeks (hmmm who am I kidding, when I get to 40 weeks :haha:)

I walked quite a bit today. It was really sore/painful on way home with baby headbutting down low and pushing a heavy toddler in a pram but hoping it has helped a little.

Loo - Glad all went well with your appointment today

I think I replied about everything else? Sorry if I didn't

EDIT - Oh Emera, laughed so much when I read your post about juggling two :rofl: I have a feeling my life will be just as chaotic but brilliant soon :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - i did :smug: i won £7! My DH was like ''but u dont gamble'' :haha:

EDIT: removed a question which was totally weird... and realised i hadnt done what i thought i had anyway :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## emera35

Aww FT missed your weird question! :( I like your questions, you have a creative mind!! :D

Just catching up on masterchef. Yay :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww... just saw on FB that em had her baby, what a cutie pie.

Thanks ladies but I don't feel the need to rant anymore haha. Wanted to complain about my Grandma whose this really jealous and insane woman, but will refrain. I'm having a good day (apart from that) and want to enjoy my first few moments of maternity leave! Wow feels good to think that i'm done... wait... I'M DONE!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

firsttimer1 said:


> widger - i did :smug: i won £7! My DH was like ''but u dont gamble'' :haha:
> 
> EDIT: removed a question which was totally weird... and realised i hadnt done what i thought i had anyway :dohh: :rofl:

But question is...how much did you bet though? Is that £7 up? :winkwink:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Yea for maternity leave - enjoy it hun 

Mitch - treatments sound lovely - ive been putting off making any but badly needing my hair cut and eyebrows waxed - may phone in the morning though 

Cookies have went down a delight in the house - yummy - but feeling huge after buffet curry and cookies - oh well im huge anyway hehe

Night ladies 

L x


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - i was being a dumb ass :rofl:

I cant watch Mchef till tomo as DH is here and talks through it :grr: so dont tell me anything :winkwink:

Instead im watching the darts :haha:

Joanna..... MATERNITY LEAVE ROCKS! u can eat all day, burn popcorn, live in ripped PJs (unknowingly exposing your behind to posties) and gamble a whole £10 on cheltenham..... or at least, thats what i do. :rofl: If your more like mitch then you can be a ''lady what lunches'' and drink your weight in coffee :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitchnorm said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> widger - i did :smug: i won £7! My DH was like ''but u dont gamble'' :haha:
> 
> EDIT: removed a question which was totally weird... and realised i hadnt done what i thought i had anyway :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> But question is...how much did you bet though? Is that £7 up? :winkwink:Click to expand...

actually michelle.... :smug: .... that IS £7 up.... :smug: :rofl:


----------



## emera35

FT I'm only watching tuesdays episode so far, hoping I'll get some of wednesdays one in too, but might dose off. 

Gaah, my milk is in, and Freyja is being soo sleepy! Drink more child before I explode!!:shock:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Yes, I'm really not too sure what I will do now that maternity leave has begun. I think I like your idea FT, eating! I'll just sit around and eat all day long ... plus I have left over baby shower cake to eat that my work gave me, so i'm all set. 

Good thing I have my craft hobbies to keep me busy, at least for a few weeks.


----------



## firsttimer1

well DH has gone to bed with headache ... so no DTD tonight for 'Operation: evict digs' :nope:

but good news is i can now watch Mchef i suppose LOL

emera - is it painful at first when milk comes in?


----------



## emera35

Yeah, its pretty uncomfy for a few days. They just go totally rock hard, so it aches like mad! Its easier when you BF because you can ease the pressure a bit more, where as if you FF you have to leave them alone as much as possible, so it hurts more, but goes away faster. Lots of stuff helps though. I like heat pads (wheat bags or hottie bottles etc) and sitting in a hot bath with hot wet flannels on your boobs helps me a lot. Mostly just feeding helps the most. It doesn't last forever though, they do calm down. ;) trick is to leave them be, stay warm and gently massage any lumps whilst you feed so they don't turn into blocked ducts. :thumbup:


----------



## mitchnorm

I still have a headache but hubby is home from tennis and promised me some dtd to evict this baby...nothing like sponteniety eh:haha:

Well done on the big win ft...should keep you in Quavers for another few days:haha:

Joanna...i can recommend meeting friends, lunch, coffees, beauty treatments ...oh and lots and lots of baking:happydance:

Night ladies...see you all tomorrow no doubt x


----------



## KellyC75

Thinking of you all ~ Congrats on new babies :baby::cloud9: & lots of labour :dust: to those waiting


----------



## citymouse

I've been told twice in two days that my face is getting puffy (much more nicely worded than that, thankfully). And was told today that baby has dropped (by a woman I've seen twice a week since 21 weeks).

This is very strange, this whole "oh, this is really going to happen" thing!


----------



## JadeEmChar

Had my bub 4th March :) Harlequinn Avery

Congrats to all the girls who have had their bubs and ~*~* Labor dust~*~* to those still waiting for their little bundles


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok emera so maybe I'm a freak my boobs are not really that sore or hard. I had a bit of cracking to begin with from bubs sucking super hard but it's gone now. I've never been someone who gets sore boobs though.. Either that or I just don't notice due to all the drugs I'm on after my c section.


----------



## emera35

Wouldluv i think people are different, and i know having a c-section can change how your milk comes in. My nipples are totally fine and were last time, but i do get really engorged and the few days when my milk comes in its super achey with the engorgment. :wacko:
Hope you are healing well there hon? :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Oh mine were worse than rock hard. It was terrible! I was constantly pumping just to relieve the feeling. They never get that engorged anymore but I think all that pumping before gave me a crazy oversupply to the point she gets her entire feed off one breast and I have to pump the other off. :/


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations Jade! :happydance:

Wouldluv - glad everything's going well, we still need to see a photo of little Braxton!

My friend texted me tonight and said I must be the only person she's ever come across not to be desperately wanting their baby to come right now. Thing is i still don't feel mentally prepared for my life to change (and don't think I will til its here) so I'm genuinely fine waiting for another week. It's a week on my own that i'll never have again until probably I retire from work and LO has grown up and moved out which is bizarre to think, but it really is no time at all in the grand scheme of things. Only annoying thing is I'm now techincally on my maternity pay with no baby, so wishing i'd held out at work for a few more days :shrug:


----------



## wondertwins

No going back now, C'mouse. 

Congrats to Em and Jade!

FT - sorry you're not getting any action tonight. I guess you could always resort to some nipple stimulation to mchef. ;)

To all those waiting on babies and not showing sign.... I was not dilated at all and only 10% effaced when my water started leaking with my first. I had zero signs of labor. So don't lose hope just yet. 

Thanks for the support lads. I looked up that book - The Happiest Baby on the Block - and it seems to have some good suggestions. Most valuable tip relates to the power of white noise. Apparently the noises of the womb are pretty loud, so it can be really traumatic out here, especially for preemies. I downloaded a white noise app on iTunes that was created by a father of twins who was very sleep deprived. It's been pretty magical. Still have to hold both babies to keep them calm, but they are not screaming like last night. :thumbup:

Anyway.... I hope we all get some sleep tonight. Hugs all around. :hugs:


----------



## kymied

I haven't caught up with today but I had to share this because it makes me so happy. It's not even finished, I'm going to put leaves on it but I love it!

I'm also posting a picture of the diaper stacker I made the other day.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0681.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0684-1.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## citymouse

Gorgeous, Kymied!

WT, soooo glad the boys were calmer! We registered for this white noise thing called the Sleep Sheep. With all the construction going on here, my baby is probably going to require not just white noise but also hammers and beeping trucks to keep her calm. 

Ha ha ha, my dog is so not a genius. I have a gate up blocking the stairs and he's lying behind it because he thinks it's blocking the front door, too. But only because about a foot of it was in his way. If he moved ten inches to the left he has about four feet of clearance. 

See? Not a rocket scientist:
https://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2520/photo18cj.jpg


----------



## kymied

hehehe He's cute he doesn't have to be smart. My dog thinks her frisbee works.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0679.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Skadi

kymied - The room looks great so far and that stacker is gorgeous! Great job!

City (and WT) - Keira has the sleep sheep and it is the most amazing thing I got her... forget helping her sleep, it puts me right out! lol I don't know what I am going to do when she has to go to her own room to sleep. Seriously though, after both the womb and the nicu she was very used to it being loud all the time so it really helps her out at night when the house is quiet.


----------



## loolindley

Oh my! :shock: I've just lost my entire mucus plug :shock: Well! That's a massive glob of eurgh, isn't it?!? :sick::sick::sick:

Rashy, your dog is hilarious!!! I love it! xx

WT, glad your boys are having a better time of it. My brother has bought us a sleep sheep, so I hope it will come in handy!!

QUESTION FOR EMERA, am I ok to be sniffing away at a tissue with neroli and clarry sage on at this stage (very low level 30% contractions)? I realised I've been sniffing away, even though I'm not actually _in_ labour. I don't want to do anything bad by the baby iykwim??


----------



## loolindley

Kymied, your room looks lush! I'm at the stage when I can finally start thinking about our nursery, so can knock everyone's good ideas!! xx


----------



## citymouse

Loo! :shock:

Question... maybe it's the daily hospital checks that are breaking down your resistance, but do you find that the closer you get to birth the less you care about the pressing projects?

I ask because for the past couple of days, my attitude about work has totally changed. I'm much more of the mindset that the baby can come when she wants and I can just finish my work later. :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

loolindley said:


> Rashy, your dog is hilarious!!! I love it! xx

He's almost seven years old and he literally has no idea how doors work. If he requires eight inches of width to get through a door, and it's open seven inches, he will sit and stare at it and whine until someone comes and pushes it open for him! :dohh:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Ok so I have finally managed to get on the lap top and can attach a photo of my boy! 

Loo- Thats so exciting about your plug! My water broke 2 hours after I lost my plug! How gross is your plug though! I was near vomiting.. It just kept coming and I was like YUK!!!!!

AFM- Feeling pretty good today. I am so lucky so far Brax is an amazing baby. He is so calm and hardly fussy at all. I hope he stays this way. It sure is making the transition into motherhood an easy one. We had his hand and feet thing done today! I am so excited to have it finished! We also are having a photoshoot this afternoon so I hope he behaves for it! Anyways this won't be a long update as Brax is starting to wake so I am sure I'll have to feed him very soon! Hope your all well and I am really trying hard to keep up!!!!

Ok I can't get the pics to work so you will have to click on the links below.. Hoping that works!

Edit: images removed!


----------



## loolindley

citymouse said:


> Loo! :shock:
> 
> Question... maybe it's the daily hospital checks that are breaking down your resistance, but do you find that the closer you get to birth the less you care about the pressing projects?
> 
> I ask because for the past couple of days, my attitude about work has totally changed. I'm much more of the mindset that the baby can come when she wants and I can just finish my work later. :rofl:


I was so focused on getting to a certain point with the house, which we got to yesterday, and now I just feel that it would be a 'convenient' :haha: time for the baby to show!! There is nothing we can be doing in the house whilst the plaster/kitchen fitter/floor fitters are in, so it's a case of "Baby, I'm ready when you are". Am still fully expecting it to take another couple of weeks, but if it came now, I'd be pleased. 

Plus, seeing all these new babies on this thread is making me a touch more impatient...


----------



## citymouse

Wouldluv, he's adorable! So sweet! 

I'm with you, Loo, seeing the babies is making me all broody.

Speaking of babies, mine is making alien movements in my stomach. Now all I need is creepy 1960s tv show sound effects. Bwwwow... bwwwow...


----------



## loolindley

Well I've just given birth to Slimer from Ghostbusters. Maybe it's a movie themed night?!?


----------



## citymouse

LOL! If only we'd known... your baby's nickname could have been Slimer all along.


----------



## kymied

Mouse - I gave up on the room being done before the baby but now it's starting to look like it MIGHT be done. I just really want the plastering to be done before he arrives, new lungs shouldn't be breathing plaster dust (only the closet left to plaster)

My little dude is having a dance party in response to my RLT....


----------



## emera35

Loo its totally fine to sniff at oils at this point. :hugs: 
Mmm yucky plug! I discovered mine after the birth this time I was like "argh wtf is that?!" Which considering I was sitting in a ton of mess at the time says a lot! It looked different to what I remembered! Ewww :sick:


----------



## Glowstar

on my phone so just a quickie! loo - how exciting! looks like the sweep might have worked! and yes, if most of your plug comes away at once it's bigger than you think!!! good luck hun xxxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

Just to let you know that I'm off to the hospital in a minute to be induced. 


Contractions haven't really started after my waters broke on Wednesday so now no choice. Hopefully things will go well and quickly with a bit of help! 

x


----------



## emera35

Good luck Laura! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Only skimmed through posts this morning but just spotted Laura off for induction...good lyck x x x Hope it all goes smoothly :flower:

Banging head this morning.....oily epo still up.the foof i guess and wondering wher the capsules they are housed in go :wacko:...yuck and no outcome for me:cry:

Catch up a bit later x


----------



## loolindley

Good luck Laura!!!

Mitch, the EPO would have dissolved straight away? I had to pee an hour or two after inserting it and it was all melted by then. Hope the bad head goes away :hugs:

Glow, I googled the plug, and apparently it can still mean the baby is weeks away!! Let's say I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning lads 

Hope you're all hanging in there?! No new news here...been havng contractions and period type pains for past 24 hours but nothing that would suggest it's near. Not sure if midwife knew what she was talking about when she said 3 days!!!! Just said to hubby I may walk into town and he wasn't keen. Just cannot sit around today - feel ansty. Will defo go but apparently must text him if I feel weird...hmmmmm!! 

Good luck Laura - exciting!!! Xx

Go Loo on losing your plug!!! Hehe!! Xx

Mitch treat yourself today honey - your gorgeous baby will be here soon xx

Off to walk this bloomin' bubba out now...PAH!!!!!! 

Lots love xxxxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Thought i had best repky properly...feel more human after half a bowl of cheerios and hubby got me a maple and pecan pastry before heading out to.work:happydance:

wouldluv....gorgeous pics...he is sooooo cute:flower:

mouse...love your doggie....what a sweetie if a little dumb...bless. Wonder how hes gonna take to.baby...you preparing him in.any way? Others with dogs...is that something you.have to.do?

Nicnak...not convinced mws have a clue on when baby will come and how big they are...mine was crap at 'guessing' the position for ages

loo....bleeeurgh to plug lose....must have been a lovely thing to come face to face with early hours of morning :wacko:. Epo has dissolved and done nada...nowt...nothing

kymied...lovely room x

Well i.have decided to just go with the baby free time and not stress it.....pees me off slightly that i finished work 3 weeks and no baby....just that psycholo


----------



## mitchnorm

Doh...cont from above...psychologicallymeans less time with baby. Silly cos i.am already off til Jan anywsy....9 months with bubba and could tag on a couple of extra months too

Well chilled day for me...hoping indian head massage will relieve headache and pedicure brings on labour x x


----------



## firsttimer1

*PuffyMouse* - oooooo maybe YOUR be next to have your LO! all puffy and dropped... :dance: do you feel more ready now? i know u wnated to get work out of the way somewhat.... 

*JadeEmChar *- congrats on your little :pink: bundle

*Skadi&Emera* - ew sounds painful then when milk first comes in. Im glad i know from you lovely ladies that it settles though otherwise i would prob have given up no sooner than started!

*Lozza *- if digs doesnt come tomo (i like the sentiment value of st.pads day) then i wont be too bothered anymore when they show up :hugs: Your so relaxed tho that your LO will prob be the next to show!! :rofl:

*WT -* ive heard GREAT things about playing white noise to babies, we did a little study on it as part of my masters x i really hope it soothes the little men for you :hugs: PS. i have the sleep sheep too like skadi and puffymouse... meant to be FANTASTIC.

*Loo -* the whole plug? think its cos of the s+s you had? :dance: excited??? :)

*Kymied *- gorgeous nursey xxx

*Wudluv -* Gorgeous :cloud9: such lovely photos :dance:

*Laura - *CONGRATS! GOOD LUCK TODAY! :hugs:

*Mitch - *yup the epo shell should totally dissolve hunni. Think i will start putting one ''down there'' from tonight. Didnt want to last night as it makes wee oily and i need to do sample today :haha: will need to put two up there tho as my ones are 500mg each now :( enjoy your pampering today!!!!

Well i have my MW appt at 11:10am. After the disappointment of the GP appt @38weeks im hoping to at LEAST find out if baby has even started to engage yet. And im going to be brave and ask for a s+s on the basis of my pelvis.... but im guessing it will be a resounding NO. :nope:

Mmmmm just realised i only have enough RLT to last me another 4 days....... im NOT buying anymore. I remember when i got my 200 teabags i was like ''no way will i drink all this''..... HA! :haha:


----------



## waula

Morning Lads...

Hope you're all well...thinking of you a LOT today Laura...I hope all goes smoothly for you with the induction - and I completely agree with Glowie - epidurals are your friend if you have to have the drip...:hugs:

Loo - what?? your LO is now allowed to arrive??? :rofl: glad you got the house sorted though and now maybe you'll be able to relax a little bit?? please xxxx

Birth story...sorry its a bit traumatic, not meant as a scare story at all - i just want you to trust your bodies...i've spoilered it as its massive - sorry!!!

Spoiler
so my waters went with a pop and splash in the loo last Friday morning - no real signs before then apart from being pretty knackered on the thursday and bit crampy... phoned the hospital and they told me to go in and get checked - was told 50% eggfaced, not dilated but cervix had moved forward a bit. They suspected hindwater rupture (torn membranes higher up than babies head) so told i had 48 hours to go into labour at home... Once i was home i started with sporadic cramps but nothing regular until 10pm when i had proper contractions lasting 50seconds every 3-4 mins until 4am when they suddenly stopped so we went to bed for a couple of hours...woke up cramping again but decided to go to my booked reflexology anyway...on and off contractions all day which got really intense at 6pm but able to breathe/tens machine through until 1am when they got a lot more painful so got in the bath and DH was timing them every 2mins lasting a minute so ended up going into hospital where i was told cervix was thinning but only 1cm and to go home and return for induction at 8am. consultant examined me and managed to break my fore waters even though only 1cm and i was left for 4 hours to see if i would get going myself - pretty mad contractions but Tens/breathing through ok - 4 hours later got examined and still 1cm - i was really upset and so they started the syntometrine drip. i was completely not expecting the intensity of contractions and really struggled to keep my head, 4 hours later...still 1cm...lost it a bit to be honest and got an epidural in on second attempt - i could have kissed the anaesthetist! could still feel a bit of pain in my bum with contractions but it was so completely fine compared to earlier. drip rate increased again and 4 hours later i was 6cm and feeling pretty good...was told that another 4 hours we'd be at 10cm and ready to push...then my contractions went a bit mental - they try and keep you at 4 contractions in 10mins and i was at 7 in 10 and epidural just wasn't covering it at all so got on the gas and air and had massive epidural top-up which took the edge off but still needed the gas and air to keep on top of it...next examination at 2am and still 6cm :cry: and Noahs head had started to swell and he'd gone back to back...got Dr in who examined and agreed and wanted to turn up drip again for 4 hours - i said no way - an hour at the most, babies heart rate had been 160 all day and was now 170-190 and i asked if c-sec was an option... up the drip went again and the epidural just wasn't working - had another big top up...and ended up demanding the drip be turned off 30mins in and contractions settled back to 4 in 10. Dr came back and told me i'd made a mistake by turning off the drip and that this was normal and that if it was pain that i couldn't handle they could sort that out. I was pretty out of it at that point and really had to get a handle on myself to tell her i was not going to carry on with the induction process - it just felt so wrong and i hated knowing that Noah's head was swelling up being pushed against my cervix. The Dr was pretty awful to be honest and told me i was going against medical advice - I tried to reason with her that I'd now been going for 68 hours without sleep so she eventually went to see the consultant who agreed for c-sec but told me that i would be examined again in theatre and if i was 10cm they would deliver me vaginally. I couldn't care by that point. Had my epidural taken out and honestly lads - the contractions without the drip were absolutely fine to breathe through. Had spinal block and got into theatre and examined and told i was 7cm so had the c-sec. During the surgery they got Noah's shoulders stuck getting him out of the uterus and it tore and i lost a litre of blood but i knew then we'd made the right decision... dh brought him over but i can barely remember it and feel awful but i just didnt want to know. so there we were, 9lb 3oz, safe and healthy...my uterus had a big tear which weakens it too much for normal labour again but none of it matters - got my little boy and loads of cuddles which are fading my memories!!!

so overall...induction when your body isn't ready just didn't work for me, epidural was amazing whilst it worked, gas and air was amazing, normal contractions are really ok to breathe through, trust your bodies and don't be afraid to question what is happening to your body and best of all the cuddles you'll get at the end are so worth it!!!!!! :thumbup:

oh and milk coming in is RIDICULOUS!!!!! :holly:

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

waula, just read your story and im so proud of you for sticking to you guns :hugs: im just so sorry that it was such a long and painful process for you :nope: thank you for sharing. I like to read the nice stories AND the less nice ones as its good to be prepared for things not always going to plan.

But as you say.... you have a gorgeous :baby: now and the memories of the birth are fading.... so its ALWAYS worth it in the end :hugs:

well done you!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## wondertwins

Waula- wow! You are amazing to have gone through all that. I'm so happy that you have your boy and are getting lots of cuddles now. :hugs:

C'mouse- how do you think your pup will do once he's no longer the baby of the family?

Wouldluv- love the pics!

Mitch- I find that pastries make everything better. Yesterday afternoon, we were having a colicky time, so DH brought me an apple fritter. (He's such an enabler!!!) It made everything seem okay. :)

FT- 200 bags?!? I guess it's safe to say RLT does not induce labor! Your uterus should be mighty strong though. :thumbup:

AFM... Babies slept like good little boys last night! :happydance: we got up to feed at midnight and again at 5:00, but not tears! w00t. My ears are numb to the sound of ocean waves being played all night, but it was so worth it! 

As for the rest of you.... More babies please! (Loo, I think you could be soon!)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning all,

good luck to laura!

i havent read all the posts yet but will go catch up in a mo, i see waula has posted her birth story which i just scanned through...

whispers..... i think i might be in very early labour.....

i have been contracting regularly since 1am... i couldnt sleep at first but later fell asleep thank god. they are very mild almost like period pains and braxton hicks at the same time. they felt more strong in the middle of the night when it was quiet and i was still,now im up and about they seem less strong.

im really hoping 'this is it' and that it isnt another false alarm... (looking likely as more time passes unfortunately).

hope all the babies are behaving themselves (ps im with you FT on wanting a st paddys day babe)


----------



## firsttimer1

WT - yup IF i had thought rlt induces labour i would be gutted :rofl: Nope im just hoping its done SOME good.... time will tell :hugs: SOOOO glad white noise is working for you and your LO's!!! :)

cupcake - whispers: YAY for early labour signs! :dance:

Unfortunately after two nights of waking up with pains and cramps in my tummy.. i slept like a babe last night :( so no signs for me.

still feel on off :sick: tho but unfortunately i have done for the whole of third tri!!! BOO.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

its so hard to spot signs isn't it? i had no appetite yesterday and my mum thought that was a sign but i have woken up this morning ravenous! so who knows.


----------



## firsttimer1

ive been hungier and hungrier... even when feeling a little sick :dohh: :haha:

urgh i feel a bit bleurgh about todays appt. I think if she tells me digs isnt engaged at ALL then i may cry. Im sick of being house bound cos of pelvis worries :( i think i just want information after the complete lack of it at GP appt. Cant believe that was 2 weeks ago already though!!!

so weve got laura being induced today... then who do we reckon is next?.... LOO?


----------



## loolindley

Waula - I've just read your birth story and am sat here in a puddle of tears. Not wanting to be patronising, but how brave are you to be going through all that, and still stick your guns about what you felt was best for Noah. There must be so many people who just 'go with what doctor says', but you didn't, and I think thats great. I'm so glad that Noah cuddles seem to make up for all the pain and trauma, and I just think you're fab to have gone through it like you did. :hug:

Eeeeeekk! Someones having an emotional day!!! :cry::cry::cry:

FT, I was slightly excited/grossed out by sitting on the toilet with a toilet paper full of slime, but like I said, I googled it, and it SO doesn't mean labour is starting. Bah.

Just been for a walk with the dogs, was out for an hour, and I was SO slow. Not in hospital until 3.45 this afternoon so plenty of time to do nowt!


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT, I was slightly excited/grossed out by sitting on the toilet with a toilet paper full of slime, but like I said, I googled it, and it SO doesn't mean labour is starting. Bah.

yer yer....... your next. :coffee:

:rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Will post properly in a bit, but FT, I've been engaged since 34 weeks and it hasn't made any difference to how quickly LO will appear so I wouldn't worry if Digs hasn't!


----------



## loolindley

If you say so!!!!! I'll turn up at the hospital this afternoon with my bags then and say "FT says I'm next, so I thought i'd come prepared" and see what they say!!! :rofl:

Besides, s/he CAN'T come today.....I have a bush wax appointment at 4pm tomorrow, and I daren't let anyone look at it until it's been tamed!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - thats a great plan, please let me know if you need me to ring the mat ward first and let them know ;)

im torn. do i want digs tomorrow... or do i want to watch the first F1 of the season and THEN have digs? Mmmmmm. Not that it makes a difference. We all know digs will be induced :rofl: :rofl:

Lozza... thats true.... but i wanna feel like im making SOME progress you know?? I feel like my bump had moved back up too :haha: im doing this all backwards! :haha:

wonder if mitch is off having her indian massage thingy already.... i dont even know what an indian one is!


----------



## waula

cupcake - whispers...i'm EXCITED for you hun!!!! massive hugs :hugs:

Loo - thanks - and sorry for setting you off - writing it all down was like therapy for me to be honest!!!! and love the fact your LO now can't arrive til bush wax is done :rofl: he/she will be getting confused in there!!!

FT - i think you're going to get settled into F1 then there be a pop and a puddle!!! :haha:

AFM i'm still in yesterdays PJ's (does that get me a badge for being most minging march mama???!) as someone is asleep on me and too cute to wake....

Emera (the oracle!!!) when your milk came in did you feel ill at all??? had huge headaches the past 2 days and keep waking up at night completely sweaty - again, think i deserve the most minging badge lads??!!!!! i had puddles of sweat in my ears. didn't even know ears could sweat.

xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya...just off for my pedicure first....followed by indian head massage. The head massage is all scalp, neck and shoulders and should help with this cracking headache i have had for 2 days again :cry:. Have 30 mins between appt so going to google any pressure points she should hit for me. For pedicures they probably know what to avoid...on this occasion i shall be telling her to hit them all...several times:happydance:

Good luck at your appt today loo

Wooop for mynew fruiting partner cupcake....hope things progress today for you.

Although no one wants to choose to be induced i must say i feel alot happier that i have a date now...if she comes before then fantastic but just knowing the end is in sight is all i need :happydance:

Waula...read your story....i really hope i am as amazingly strong as you and know what is right and wrong for my body. Silly questionbut do you think being a vet and involved in birthing helped or was it just intuition?

Yeah for WT having a better night :hugs:

Shall catch you all this afternoon i am sure :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

waula - i demand another photo of the cuteness currently sleeping on you!!! :)

and if my waters break whilst the sunday race is on.... well...... in the words of shaggy.... it wasnt me! :shrug: :haha:

right im off to begin my slow walk to the doctor surgery which is only 5 mins away.... but no doubt my pelvis will let me know its dying. Stroppy pelvis. :dohh:

will update when back. xxx


----------



## waula

mitch - i think being a vet probably did help a bit - i would have caesar'd me 24 hours earlier if i was a cow and did tell the Dr that but i think after 70 hrs of no progression i was happy to trust myself - i'd had enough to be honest and thought if i had then Noah had too. 

by the way, i didn't have the normal induction with pessary/gel - just had the drip and went into full mad contractions - know lots of people who got pessaries and that was enough to start them naturally without drips etc... xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mitch - im planning on making your hazelnut and chocolate version of your cookies. how chopped do you do the nuts? or do you leave them whole?

hopefully catch you before you leave

ps im not sure about my contractions. i think they are wearing off..... poop


----------



## waula

cupcake i made those cookies when i was early labour - they went down a treat with the midwives!!!!!! i just roughly chopped them - mix is quite dry so poss wouldn't bind together if not chopped a bit!!! have fun!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks waula! right off to the kitchen i go x


----------



## emera35

Waula read your story and also read it to OH and it choked me up doing it. He's still ranting now, your story enraged him (think now he's delivered a baby he's a self-styled women's advocate, hmm male doula in the making?:haha:) anyway the way you were treated made us both angry! :hugs: i'm so glad you are a strong'un and trusted your body and instincts!

As for milk coming in, :holly: its mad eh? I sweat like mad yes, its gross, literally a pool of sweat, my nightclothes get soaked!! As far as headaches, it wouldn't surprise me if you are quite dehydrated. Drink TONS, this morning I woke up and downed 2 pints of water, haven't needed the loo since. BF uses loads of liquid, you need to hydrate a lot more than you realise! I have a 2 litre jug with water in I add a vit C tablet (fizzy type) some squash, some rescue remedy (10 drops or so) and 2 sachets of rehydration powders and just keep drinking it. I drink one of those a day and then water on top often. :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

*MrsC/Laura/Nic* (and maybe *Loo*!) - sounds like you're all in various stages of labour, good luck! :flower:

*Waula* - thanks for the birth story, really interesting and I was going to ask the same as Mitch whether being a vet helped you take a firm stance with the doctors!

*Wouldluv* - Braxton is gorgeous!! :hugs:

*Kym* - love the nursery, and pleased you're nearly there with it!

*Wondertwins* - hooray for a better night's sleep!:happydance: I've downloaded a white noise app but might need to look into getting the sleep sheep too!

I only got up at 10.30 today, getting lazier by the day. I've decided I may as well lie in as getting up early doesn't help me get to sleep at night so I think i still got 9 hours (broken). :shrug: So now its 11.30 and i've done nothing yet. Had a letter from work though telling me exactly how much i'll get paid per week now until the end of maternity leave - too scary to read just yet!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Right im back!*

Digs is 2/5 engaged and due to pelvis she offered to do a s+s before i had to ask (yippeee)... unfortunately my cervix is closed BUT its verrryyyy soft (would that be EPO? who knows)

anyway so it looks like digs isnt preparing to enter the world for a while yet. She said doggy style sex, lots of it. :haha: 

she guessed digs will be nearly 9lb LOL... she said this seems to be the norm nowadays tho for overdue babies... we'll see. Im not opposed to having up to a 10lber simply for the weight loss :rofl:

Fetal HB was 145. 

im seeing her again on friday and she said she will offer me another s+s if i want one.... but she will also book me in then for an induction within the next 4 days.... so if digs doesnt come naturally i will be induced by 27th xxx

Interestingly she did say if i reallllyyyy wanted that she could arrange an early induction because of my pelvis, but as baby is OK and i want to avoid induction if poss - i said no.

Seen as i said no..... im now going to relax about it all.... digs will come.... eventually. :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza - I didn't get up until 11.00am either! didn't go to bed until 2.00am and loads of broken sleep in between but feel I've caught up a bit now :thumbup:

I can't remember who is in labour/possibly early labour now :dohh: 

Laura - good luck with the induction :hugs:
Loo - Think you'll find at 39+ weeks if your plugs gone baby won't be weeks away :rofl: 
MrsCupcake - This early stage can last quite a while and contractions can become erratic...keep yourself busy and I hope things progress for you :hugs:

FT - good luck at the MW's. I have no idea how engaged babies head is either....not really worrying about it as it can engage when labour starts so not really a clear indication that labour is imminent as Lozza said.

Mitch - enjoy your pampering :hugs:

Waula - :cry::cry: your story made me cry! I'm not a vet but quite strong willed so think I'd have been kicking off after such a long time too! I mean seriously what were they thinking :shrug: If people can have elective sections why the hell would they leave a Mother and Baby so long when clearly all the artificial medication isn't progressing labour!
I wish I had asked for the Epidural when I had the drip :winkwink: I was too late to get anything else but gas and air I dilated that quickly on it. 
I'm just glad you are both OK :hugs:
As Emera said - drink loads and loads of fluid. I used to drink probably a pint glass of vimto or similar with every feed. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

FT - you do realise Mitch is going to be doing a lot of this when she reads you got your S&S :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: :rofl: 

At least you know you've got until 27th maximum...that's not long at all! especially if you have another S&S :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks glow xxx yer im glad that things are being put in place but im sooooooo desperate to avoid induction..... so lets hope digs shows in next week :)

Hope ur feeling OK glow :hugs: broken sleep sucks :(


----------



## loolindley

FT, you HAVE to put an EPO in tonight! I swear I need someone else to witness the grossness of a full plug :rofl::sick: On the first night, I just had a few slimey 'shows', it was the second night it all came out. DO IT!!!!! :rofl:

Glow, could potentially be 2 weeks still! Am still half expecting to go to induction (she says bouncing on a ball whilst sniffing deeply on a clary sage soaked tissue!!! :rofl:)


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - :yipee: for a great appointment! 
Glow - I figure now as long as i'm getting sleep, it doesn't really matter when that sleep is!

Well I've done the washing up so feel like i've been slightly productive. Time for Bargain Hunt now though and lunch (although I only actually had breakfast an hour ago!)

Wondering what else I can make for the freezer that isn't mince based - everything in there is mince so far! (Or cake, but that's not much use for dinner)


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - wow your actively trying to evict that baby, love it! Yup i will stick an EPO up there tonight :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, you could make a curry? or a pie for the freezer?


----------



## firsttimer1

did any of our march mamas have 9lb+ babies?? i want to see photos :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Waula's Noah was 9lb 4oz I think...? And I think I'm in line for a 10lber


----------



## firsttimer1

ive just seen miranda kerrs son was 9lb 12oz and he is the most ADORABLE baby.... so im not panicking now! infact - HELL YEH FOR THE INSTANT WEIGHT LOSS! :dance:

ahh i cant help but post a photo of him.... he is the most adorable little baby... i love seeing photos of him (im not a stalker tho!!!)


----------



## mitchnorm

:cry: ft got a s&s :cry:...to be honest i.though they would offer with your pelvis issues. Hope it does something x x

Waiting for my head massage now...having a coffee

Cupcake...yeah definately chop..i either buy pre chopped or pop in food processor for a blast...hope you enjoy them x

I am hitting the epo again tonight....ooooh and my friend whose waters went at hospital appt yesterday had her little girl at 10am this morning. 9lbs and she was 15 days overdue....she didnt look much bigger than me but i am still hoping for an 8lber or less pleeeaaase
Hubby is convinced bubs will come on Tuesday...not sure where thats come f:wacko:rom


----------



## lozza1uk

I'd be happy with an 8-9lb baby. Think i'd actually prefer that to a tiny one as i'll be less scared of hurting it!

Mitch - enjoy your head massage, sounds lovely! Hope there's a cake going down with that coffee :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch i dont think it will do anything as my cervix is closed hun - so pretty pointless really. I was just happy that i now know that - lol x

enjoy your coffee and massage :dance:


----------



## crowned

Mitch, enjoy your massage!!

FT, good news about the softening - crossing my fingers digs decides to evict tomorrow for you so you get your St. Patrick's baby!

Loo, that plug sounds nasty :sick:. I thought I wanted mine to come out, but now I'm not so sure!!:wacko:

City, your pup is adorable, if a bit silly :flower:

Waula mentioned night sweats when BFing... but I've been having some crazy night sweats already, and bubs isn't even here yet! Anyone else waking up all sweaty, and what does it mean??

xxx

EDIT: Wooot!!! :happydance: Just won my ebay auction for an adorable baby hat!! :happydance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT Ted was 9lbs 4oz! He's 8lbs 13 now... and here he is with me.

I was considering doing my birth story. It's a little bit similar to Waula's but more condensed and not as scary! Only if you're interested though! 

Waula, I felt AWFUL when my milk came in. Like i had flu. I convinced myself I had mastitsis as i felt so terrible. 

FT, that's ace about the old cervix. Softy soft.


----------



## crowned

Missy, he's SOOO cute!!

And yes, I want to read your birth story please!!


----------



## emera35

As far as baby size goes, Freyja was just under 8lb (7lb 15oz) and to be honest still seemed pretty small to me! When she came out and i picked her up, my first thought was, "oh, thought she'd be massive?!" :haha: My cousin's little boy was 9lb 10oz, and still didn't look so huge :shrug: I think alot of it is just to do with body fat, they are still the same size from like 7-9lb, but the 9lbers just have more fat reserves, which is a really good thing for establishing feeding ;)

FT - That's how my cervix was, not much dilated (bare in mind i had a baby before, so likely was about 1cm since then) but really soft. I do expect its the EPO having some effect there :thumbup: My sweep did bugger all too, but then a week later i was in labour, so hey :shrug: Who knows?

Mitch - Have some lovely pampering, such a good idea at this stage. I like your philosophy that things will happen when they happen. Despite the fact i was feeling really unwell and crappy, i think mentally i was a bit more relaxed about the baby coming once i knew there was an end date in sight :)

Well, i'm feeling so much better already! I can move around alot more easily! I managed to get down on the floor today and properly play with Roh, which was ace, i've struggled to do that for maybe 2 months, since the SPD started. Thats nearly gone now, hurrah! :dance: My bleeding has turned alot more to period like, which is a good sign i think. I woke up this morning is sooo much pain with afterpains i was nearly crying, but since then i've felt good, and i think i'm nearly contracted back. I've been keeping up with the RLT, which i think has helped loads :thumbup: Still a bit sore with the little "nick" i have (small 1st degree tear which they didn't do anything to) but nothing desperate. Boobs are killing me though! :rofl: I look like Jordan at her most inflated! :haha: Poor little Freyja, it must be like trying to feed off a cliff face! :wacko:

I meant to post this before, but all i posted was the clean and tidy picture of Freyja, but this is a photo from less than 10 minutes after the birth. In fact after finding a hat for Freyja this was the first thing the MW did when she arrived, took this picture. This is before the 3rd stage! Will leave it up for a day or so, as poor OH doesn't need his face on here for too long :haha:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/469396_365287966836163_100000648880996_1144411_1428270755_o.jpg


I look a bit messy!! :rofl:


Just enjoying a bit of quite time now. In the living room on my own, Roh is aseep and OH is snuggling with Freyja in the bedroom. Lovely :) We've got her weigh in at some point today. I'm just hoping she's within the 10% loss. Went through a nightmare with Roh's weight and got a bit obsessed, so would love to feel more relaxed about it this time. Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## emera35

Gaah, Missy, how do you not just eat him? He's soo gorgeous!! :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - weve been sleeping with windows wide open... so i wake up shivvering :rofl:

missy - what a gorge pic :dance: Ted is soooo lush... cant wait to have my own baby :) oh and yes please to a birth story!!


----------



## MsCrow

Hello Laddies

OK, so I've been reading and reading for days but on my mobile and whilst breast feeding so sorry for not posting or that this post will be a random collection of nameless responses to what I've read.

Good grief Waula, I was so relieved to see you post. I had no concept you'd have your baby 3 hours before me so long after being induced. I am SO so sorry you had such a crap time due to the poor handling by the _professionals_. It sounds like the decisions you made and what you focused on were the right things and I'd so glad you and Noah are ok.

Milk coming in - ouch, ouch, and at 3am when you're sat on the side of the bed, sleep starved with cracked nipples, there's nothing else to do but cry along with your baby. Yes, that was me on Wednesday night, first night home. We were a pair of sad sacks with poor MrC rubbing my back sympathetically. The next morning an angel arrived (my mum) with a tube of Kamillosan (a chamomile version of Lansinoh) and insta-food from M&S to hang out, do washing up, be generally wonderful.

Clothes failure - why oh why did I buy everything so mahoooosive? Nothing but nothing fits Edith, at 6lbs, usual newborn baby gro legs and arms are flapping around. Mum went out and found some decent sleep suits in 'tiny baby' size so now, our little lady can satisfy her need to self sooth with her hands rather than fight through fabric. She's right on the edge of sucking her finger, at the moment she's sucking fingers and holding her ear for comfort.

For all those laddies, from memory (sleep starved) it's Lauraclili, Nicnak, Cupcake, potentially Loo, GOOD LUCK!

For those who are frustrated you're not, you will be soon! Promise! Don't forget, you can just whoosh off into labour at no notice! Seriously, I returned to a house full of half done things, half washed baby shower gifts, half read sunday papers, half done nursery things. I cried on walking in, scared we'd been allowed home with a roaring little lady, scared everything in the house would kill her, scared it was too cold despite the groegg saying our bedroom was slightly too warm - coming out of a postnatal ward, everything is too cold. 

Otherwise, things are ok. We had a better night last night, blocks of 2 hours, then an hour changing her, feeding and winding until the last session of 2.5 hours sleep. We both woke up feeling vaguely normal. As for tonight, who knows. The house is full of flowers, which is lovely, I'm trying to ignore the hassley texts, which is annoying. I'm healing ok, what a relief to have a normal poo, to see the blood loss stem very quickly to just a period, to be able to sit down and run to get the door. Thanks body....and don't hate me but I'm almost back to normal. After years of fighting my body, for the first time I'm really proud of it.


----------



## firsttimer1

*emera *- thanks so much for sharing that photo its lovely :) and im sure Freyjas weight will be perfect :hugs: im glad ur feeling so much better and your very good keeping up the RLT! i know its meant to help the uterus contract back... but im so sick of it that im ready to hurl my remaining tea bags out the window :haha:

how is Roh with Freyja? xxx have u taken piccies of them together yet? bet they are just adorable.

*edit to add:*

*MsC* - :hi: :hugs: so glad uve now got little edith some tiny clothes which fit, i fear i shall hv the opposite problem lol. and yay for a good night last night and ur body getting back to normal... thats fantastic :) Im sure u and mrC are doing a stirling job, and that baby edith is just happy as larry :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Hah, FT i'm trying with the photos of both of them! Roh is always a blur, and the second they look cute he suddenly squishes a bit too hard and her face screws up, its a little hazardous, 2 year olds aren't the most gentle creatures in the world! :haha: Think i have one that involves no crying though i'll get it uploaded shortly :)
Roh did reach over this morning and stroke her head and say "awww, baby soft" Also, i had her in her basket whilst i was getting dressed and she started grumbling, Roh wondered over and said "oh no, here bunny cuddle" and tucked her little bunny beside her! :cloud9: Cute :)

MsC sounds like you are doing such an amazing job! :hugs: Good on your body for healing how its meant to, and aren't mums just the best thing ever? You and MrC sound like the perfect first time parents from your description. It does get easier as you get more confident :hugs:

Thats one thing about doing this the second time, especially the night times are much easier to cope with, and the baby crying isn't quite as terrifying or upsetting. I remember just sitting with Roh crying my eyes out, feeling like my heart would break because i couldn't make him feel comfortable. Of course eventually he'd poo and settle down and then everything would be ok again! ;)

Hmm, will find that photo....


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo yes please emera i would love to see it :cloud9:

im just heating up water for a clary sage bath.... whilst i watch vampire diaries :dance: perhaps this baby free maternity lark isnt so bad afterall :haha:


----------



## Widger

Right..... time for war and peace here

JadeEmChar - congrats on your baby

Skadi, Emera & Waula - I remember when the milk comes in arrrghhh! So so painful and I had really lumpy horrible boobs too so remember sitting in the bath with hot towels on them and squeezing them to help ease the pain. Oh and having a savoy cabbage leaf down my bra :haha: funnily enough, I can't actually look at that cabbage in the same light :rofl:

Mrs Cupcake/Niknak/Laura - Hope things progress for you girls today, Laura will be having a baby very soon that's for sure :yipee:

Lozza - You have a really great attitude and it made me realise I need to think exactly the same. You are right to think you will NEVER get this time back and although it can be boring at times, I am so pleased I had all that time off the first time as it certainly is much harder this time round running after a toddler

WT - Glad the white noise seemed to have made things a little easier for you as the boys more settled last night xx

Loo - You are SO going to have your baby before me. Didn't you think your due date was before what they said anyway?? Any day then? :haha:

Kymied - gorgeous nursey xxx

Wudluv - Lovely pic of Braxton

Mitch - Hope you enjoy the massage and pedicure and it helps things along 

FT - I'm glad they gave you a S&S today... if you can be glad at someone doing that to somebody else :haha: Hope it kicks starts things tonight so you can have your paddy's day baby :yipee:

Crowned - Sweaty betty over here at night!!

Missy/Emera - Thanks for sharing pics. Just love to see your newborns xx


Ok, so I'm officially sick of RLT. As I've said before, it did absolutely nothing to help me last time but thought ok, maybe I'll give it a go late on and just do the whole hog. So the last few days I've been taking the capsules and drinking the tea :haha: at least 6 cups and 3 capsules.... can only hope eh?

So I've got to wait until Thursday to see someone. Seriously, it feels like so long since anyone has seen me again after my 36 week appointment. You are just left 2nd time round. I know for a fact that they will not S&S me at 40 week appointment. I just have to hope this time round this little one comes on time :)


----------



## MsCrow

Thanks Emera and FT.

I forgot to add, my community midwife thinks I had such a fast labour because of the RLT. I'm not convinced...after all my perineum didn't have time to stretch in time with me, but she swears that's why my uterus was so efficient.

Hmmm, there was something else, but I forgot.

Emera, love the photo of the three of you! I need to go back and find all the other photos as they didn't appear on my mobile.


----------



## emera35

FT - Right FT, here is the only picture of both of them that isn't a blur, its a bit dark. Basically Roh is in for a cuddle though ;) Oh and here is another picture of Freyja, check the SERIOUS face! :rofl:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/IMG00111-20120313-0919.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/IMG00117-20120314-1834.jpg

MsC i do reckon there is something in it with the RLT, after my 2.5 hour and 1 hour 10 mins active labours and VERY short pushing stages, i think there is. However, as i used RLT in both pregnancies, i have no way to know whether i would have laboured the same without it... :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - i hope your MW was right about the RLT..... and im sure that cheered up widger after her post a few seconds before about being sick of it! :)

Emera - :cloud9: you, are one lucky lady :hugs:


----------



## Josiejo

I haven't really posted on here much, but read all your posts. 

For a while baby was breech, but I went for a scan at the hospital 2 weeks ago and baby is head down now (the consultant said he could only feel 2/5 of baby's head and he was well engaged).

I have been having lots of painful braxton hicks but no progress so far. I have tried EVERYTHING to start things off but nothing works atm. I have been drinking RLT since 32 weeks and EPO 3 times a day since 35 weeks (plus one internally). RLT and EPO work fantastically during labour and my last 3 labours were really quick and easy. I'm hoping I will go soon because Lily was only born a year ago so I would have thought my cervix is still nice and stretchy from her birth.

Congratulations on all the births and good luck with all those close xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I agree about the milk coming in it's awful. My right boob is so sore and hard and Leah won't feed off it, trying to pump when I can but getting hardly any out :( 

And for all you overdue ladies or those who are due soon, I had no signs at all and suddenly had a few pains and she was here 4 hours after they started! 

Sending :dust: to all of those who are due soon or overdue :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

I am back

Lovely pics missy and emera...such cuties. Emera your OH looks very pleased with himself in that photo:haha: and so he should be.

I have missed so much chatter but no more babies which is good

Head massage was amazing...fel very relaxed in time for my nap. Been getting sme stabbing pains in.cervix and generally aching bump since out but really dont think it is anything to get excited about. My friend who had the bubba this morning had acupuncture on Wednesday evening and waters broke less than 24 hours later....worth a try maybe??? Might give them a bell:happydance:

Feeling very relaxed and muchmore relaxed about baby coming when she wants to:kiss:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

emera - she is adorable!

i havent bothered taking RLT so time will tell if i should have...

plus, im pretty certain that my contractions have completely tailed off now. grr... back to the waiting game. do you think its promising that i had contarctions between 1am and 10am? do you think things might get started soon or is it just a random event and i might still go the full two weeks over??? anyone?

missey - gorgeous baby

msC - sounds like your doing well and its great your mum is helping you out. im not looking forward to the hwole milk coming in/crying thing. sounds like everyone goes through the same thing.

mitch - i have eaten two of the hazelnut chocolate cookies. they are divine.

well done FT on the soft cervix. your going in the right direction.

going to go and do soem hoovering and floor mopping (sulk sulk)


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake.....glad you are enjoying the cookies. I am making cupcakes tomorrow...too tired now. Poop about contractions :cry:

I have just made an appt at acupunturist for tomorrow at 12pm....cant do any harm eh:happydance:

Edit...my bump has been rock hard for the last hour since my massage appt...weird


----------



## lozza1uk

*MrsC* - no real idea about the contractions, but do seem to remember Emera having contractions for at least 3 weeks :haha: Sorry!

*FT* - have you had a bet on the Gold Cup? Heart says Kauto Star but i don't think he'll win. 

*Crow* - thanks for posting your story :hugs:
*Missy/Emera* - lovely photos and Missy yes we'd love to read your birth story!

Pineapple's were on offer in Sainsburys so i've just eaten almost a whole one (half way through I didn't believe that was possible, but after a break i've found my second wind!) Not expecting it to do anything, but thought i'd finally give something a try!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies

Im booked in for relexology in the morning - i think there is a link to bring on labour but its more for relaxation 

Haircut today - lovely to be able to see through my fring again 

Current saga on the ceiling - its completely damp on our concrete so we will need drying experts out ( basically what neighbours have just now) and until its dry no new ceiling or even sealing it up isnt an option until dry.

Also having experts come out to assess our house for further damage in each of our rooms - so fingers crossed nothing has been damaged. Im trying not to let it get to me - taking my batch remedies and making plans 

Emera - they are just sooo precious - love the serious look face - 

L xx


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - :rofl: i thought you were letting baby come when they are ready (acupuncture) :rofl: :winkwink:

lozza - i stayed away from the racing today to save money :haha: DH had a bet on 'midnight something' though i think.... any idea who won the gold cup??

you have made me want some pineapple.... not for induction purposes tho as i will have to heat it up in order to eat it :dohh: but still want some :)

Just had a relaxing bath and feel quite serene. I think in turning down an early induction opportunity ive realised that deep down i do want this baby to come when THEY are ready... rather than just when IIII am ready :rofl: It only took till now to realise! :rofl:

EDIT: LOZZA - just seen the winning horse..... and my DH bet on that one as well as as midnight! :happydance: YAY :)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

waula said:


> Morning Lads...
> 
> Hope you're all well...thinking of you a LOT today Laura...I hope all goes smoothly for you with the induction - and I completely agree with Glowie - epidurals are your friend if you have to have the drip...:hugs:
> 
> Loo - what?? your LO is now allowed to arrive??? :rofl: glad you got the house sorted though and now maybe you'll be able to relax a little bit?? please xxxx
> 
> Birth story...sorry its a bit traumatic, not meant as a scare story at all - i just want you to trust your bodies...i've spoilered it as its massive - sorry!!!
> 
> Spoiler
> so my waters went with a pop and splash in the loo last Friday morning - no real signs before then apart from being pretty knackered on the thursday and bit crampy... phoned the hospital and they told me to go in and get checked - was told 50% eggfaced, not dilated but cervix had moved forward a bit. They suspected hindwater rupture (torn membranes higher up than babies head) so told i had 48 hours to go into labour at home... Once i was home i started with sporadic cramps but nothing regular until 10pm when i had proper contractions lasting 50seconds every 3-4 mins until 4am when they suddenly stopped so we went to bed for a couple of hours...woke up cramping again but decided to go to my booked reflexology anyway...on and off contractions all day which got really intense at 6pm but able to breathe/tens machine through until 1am when they got a lot more painful so got in the bath and DH was timing them every 2mins lasting a minute so ended up going into hospital where i was told cervix was thinning but only 1cm and to go home and return for induction at 8am. consultant examined me and managed to break my fore waters even though only 1cm and i was left for 4 hours to see if i would get going myself - pretty mad contractions but Tens/breathing through ok - 4 hours later got examined and still 1cm - i was really upset and so they started the syntometrine drip. i was completely not expecting the intensity of contractions and really struggled to keep my head, 4 hours later...still 1cm...lost it a bit to be honest and got an epidural in on second attempt - i could have kissed the anaesthetist! could still feel a bit of pain in my bum with contractions but it was so completely fine compared to earlier. drip rate increased again and 4 hours later i was 6cm and feeling pretty good...was told that another 4 hours we'd be at 10cm and ready to push...then my contractions went a bit mental - they try and keep you at 4 contractions in 10mins and i was at 7 in 10 and epidural just wasn't covering it at all so got on the gas and air and had massive epidural top-up which took the edge off but still needed the gas and air to keep on top of it...next examination at 2am and still 6cm :cry: and Noahs head had started to swell and he'd gone back to back...got Dr in who examined and agreed and wanted to turn up drip again for 4 hours - i said no way - an hour at the most, babies heart rate had been 160 all day and was now 170-190 and i asked if c-sec was an option... up the drip went again and the epidural just wasn't working - had another big top up...and ended up demanding the drip be turned off 30mins in and contractions settled back to 4 in 10. Dr came back and told me i'd made a mistake by turning off the drip and that this was normal and that if it was pain that i couldn't handle they could sort that out. I was pretty out of it at that point and really had to get a handle on myself to tell her i was not going to carry on with the induction process - it just felt so wrong and i hated knowing that Noah's head was swelling up being pushed against my cervix. The Dr was pretty awful to be honest and told me i was going against medical advice - I tried to reason with her that I'd now been going for 68 hours without sleep so she eventually went to see the consultant who agreed for c-sec but told me that i would be examined again in theatre and if i was 10cm they would deliver me vaginally. I couldn't care by that point. Had my epidural taken out and honestly lads - the contractions without the drip were absolutely fine to breathe through. Had spinal block and got into theatre and examined and told i was 7cm so had the c-sec. During the surgery they got Noah's shoulders stuck getting him out of the uterus and it tore and i lost a litre of blood but i knew then we'd made the right decision... dh brought him over but i can barely remember it and feel awful but i just didnt want to know. so there we were, 9lb 3oz, safe and healthy...my uterus had a big tear which weakens it too much for normal labour again but none of it matters - got my little boy and loads of cuddles which are fading my memories!!!
> 
> so overall...induction when your body isn't ready just didn't work for me, epidural was amazing whilst it worked, gas and air was amazing, normal contractions are really ok to breathe through, trust your bodies and don't be afraid to question what is happening to your body and best of all the cuddles you'll get at the end are so worth it!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> oh and milk coming in is RIDICULOUS!!!!! :holly:
> 
> xx

Im in tear - amazing amazing mummy - what a birth but so glad you stuck with your decision - hope your recovering well

L xx


----------



## citymouse

Good morning!

Best of luck and happy birth vibes for Laura!

Waula, I'm going to wait to read your birth story, but it sounds intense. :hugs:

Missy and Emera, beautiful pictures!

MsC, thanks for the update. Nice to know a baby can come home to a messy house! That's the only kind I have.

Lozza, pineapple badge for you! I have to go use the other computer for a while, I wonder if I can resist making one.

Ft, the truth is, I'm not done with my work yet. :rofl: but the other truth is I kind of just don't care. I'm close, and I think I'll be able to finish, but if baby came early I'd just finish it after she's here.

As for the dog, I'm sure he'll be sad at first, but he loves babies. So we'll work everything out. Also, poor dog, I kicked him last night! I dreamed I was trying to pull a door shut and some thug was trying to pull it open, so I kicked him... And woke to see the dog sitting at the far side of his bed, looking at me like WTF? I didn't get him hard.

Not that I'm expecting it, but I would welcome baby today. It's my grandmother's birthday and my grandmother is the dearest woman who ever existed.

I'm going to listen to the birth hypnosis track and see if that does anything. I'm thinking not, lol.


----------



## waula

MsC - thanks hun and massive hugs for you too...edith sounds perfect and isn't it amazing how the body recovers... i'm having opposite issues with clothes and had to send dh out to get more 0-3m as noah not fitting anything apart from john lewis newborn stuff which seems ok!!!!! aren't mum's great??? mine comes from 10am-7pm and makes meals, does washing, mows grass...love her! glad you've got your mum and your oh is doing the right things at night...

emera - thanks for the bf advice - and your pics are amazing...and yes - love the fact your oh is now a doula...thanks for all your advice emera xxx

mitch and ft - glad all ok at mw appointments today....and enjoy these last few days of peace...:flower: you'll be pleased to know i've put real clothes on for the first time in over a week!!!!

FT - this is one for you...i weighed myself today...i went from 10st to nearly 14st during pregnancy...and i'm back to 12st today! really shocked myself...and i'm not someone who diets or ever watches what i eat (hence all the freezer food/baking whilst on mat leave!) but there's a lot of baby weight in there lads that gets pushed out somewhere during labour!!! so i'm now treating myself to more cake :rofl:

Missy - love the picture of you and ted - those cuddles make it all worthwhile don't they!

I promise i'll get pics up later of noah - need to get dh to email them to me...and yes noah is delicious. but i may be somewhat biased!!

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

waula..... your update on weight has brought a tear to my eye.... :cry: of happiness :hugs:

i love you a little bit right now. :kiss:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Afternoon lads,

Kymied - Love the nursery and the tree on the wall, can't wait to see it finished.

Loo - Plug loss! :happydance: Good sign.

Laura - Good luck today, hope your inducement goes well for you.

Waula - Wow what a birth story. I love how your story gives us the message that we need to listen to what our bodies tell us.

MrsCupcake - Yay Contractions :happydance:, hope they continue for you.

Missy - Ted is adorable.

Emera - Freyja is adorable too.

AFM - Felt some strong BH last night, they continued for about 2 hours and were about 15 minutes apart... but then they stopped. Still not too sure if they were BH or early contractions. 

Been cleaning this morning, so feeling productive, perhaps I'm finally nesting.

Well I must go, I've been trying to catch up on our thread quickly because the dog is sitting beside me chewing on a bone and it really stinks! Smells like a farm in here. Going upstairs to continue cleaning.


----------



## emera35

Yay had Freyja's weigh-in she's only lost 2oz which is just about 2% of her birth weight! I'm soo pleased. Roh lost 12% of his weight and it was so stressful trying to feed him up, so its the best news ever for me! :dance:


----------



## kymied

For those of you who have seen my tree do you think I should sponge paint on leaves (like the grassy stuff at the bottom) or should I paint leaves individually. Sponge painting would be easier and faster and give it a more abstract look. But would individual leaves be better. I have a green that is a bit darker than the grass stuff. I'm thinking about adding a little gold tone to it. My friend mentioned that I should take pictures of our family and put them in green tone and paste them up as leaves. That would be really awesome but a lot of work and I don't know how long we'll be living in this house. And I was planning on getting jungle animal decals to put up in/around the tree and I don't know if it would go.

MsCrow - When you mentioned Edith holding her ear for comfort it reminds me of my husband. When he was a baby he would twirl his hair or his mom's hair. He still does it now! He'll be lost in thought with a little piece of hair behind his ear twirling it in his fingers. And twirls my hair all the time too. I make him stop because he gets the hair on the back of my neck and it gives me chills.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Kymied - I would sponge paint the leaves personally but its completely up to you. I'm not an expert on wall painting but did go to school for my bachelor of arts and that's just what I would do. You've done a wonderful job so far!


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied, i would sponge paint :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

I vote individual, because the tree is so crisp and well defined. But I'm sure either way will look great!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, they might be finishing the cabinets downstairs today... Then I could start actually putting things away and getting crap out of the baby's closets! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy -how are your hyno tracks coming along? :)


----------



## Glowstar

MrsCrow - lovely to hear from you :hugs: those first few days home can be really trying and VERY emotional. I know I blubbed my way through the first few days. It's 100% normal to not even know why the hell you are crying :haha:

Vitfa - hope they sort your ceiling out soon :hugs:

Mitch - glad you enjoyed your massage :thumbup: 

Missy - Ted is scrummy :kiss:

Emera - as is Freyja with her serious little expression:kiss:

AFM - phoned MW today as she instructed me to after finding out baby was head down. She's booked me a stretch and sweep for next Friday at 39+2 :shock: :happydance: Not sure what the protocol for this area is but thinking maybe she's doing it because it's my 3rd :shrug: either way I'm happy :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - thats fab!! :hugs:


----------



## crowned

I vote with citymouse and say individual leaves :)


----------



## firsttimer1

see, i would have said individual leaves if it werent for time it takes to do them?I would say if you think u have the time then do them individual.... but if you think baby is going to drop out unannounced any day now then sponge them on! :rofl:

mmmmm i wanted to cook up a storm tonight from one of my cookbooks (just watched masterchef :dohh: ) but im SOOOO uninspired....and i think i just want steak! :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Just woken up...... And steak yum yum yum. Hubbys getting ingredients for a thai green curry now...hmmmmm:wacko:. I am torn

Nap was scrummy but was woken by some painful back/period type pains which have now stopped :cry:...damn body make up your mind

ft...i am more relaxed about when baby comed and glad that i have a date in mind if worse case scenario and i am 12 days over but still will be trying to.'evict' naturally without drug help if possible:thumbup:...so epo up foof tonight and acupuncture it is.

Glow...great news about s&s...everyone could have their babies before me if this carries on:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch thats soooo weird... we are having steak tonight and green curry tomo! Just decided before reading ur post! haha

yer i know what you mean - i really dont want to be induced :nope: On a good note, ive just realised my EPO capsules are 1000mg so i DONT need to put two up there :haha: glad i noticed before doing it!! :rofl:

mitch i think ur baby may well come soon if your having cramping? :hugs:

Lozza.... was it you who mentioned pineapple earlier? since then ive not stopped thinking about it. I think i will have to heat up a slice and put in on tonights steak!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im with vote for sponged on leaves... only because id be scared baby would arrive and then it would be one of those jobs that never gets finished... lol

mitch - good luck with the cramping. someone here must end up with a st paddys day baby! (please let it be me!!)

i have had another mad day of cleaning. once the contractions stopped i decided i didnt need to conserve my energy so i have hoovered the whole house, washed the floors, made cookies, cleaned bathrooms and taken all the china off the welsh dresser and polished it (with beeswax!) and washed the china too. i have put 3 loads of washing on but have now run out of energy to iron it... never mind

i also finishing making the announcements as much as i can until i know the gender

i have had so many calls from people today asking whether there are any signs of the baby arriving. i think its time to turn my phone to voicemail...


----------



## lozza1uk

It was FT - I managed to scoff a whole large one this afternoon! Making sausage goulash now but I don't think ive got the right pan - says oven proof frying pan but don't know whether to use the casserole dish or risk putting my frying pan in the oven!

By the way ft did you ask about movement at your midwife appt? I've not notices any change either, except seem to feel sharper pains low down now as it rolls around (and see the movement at the top of my bump!)


----------



## emera35

FT - Steak and pineapple? Really? I quite like it with a Gammon steak, but beef? Hmm not sure! :wacko:

I neeeeeeed salad! Been eating waay too much chocolate since Freyja arrived. I was bought a kilo from my favourite chocolate shop by my mum and OH and they are all gone now! Oops! :shock: they were amazing though! :munch:


----------



## citymouse

FT, going to settle in and listen to one now! In general I love them. If I wake up at night, I put one on and zonk out. Even DH put one on for himself last night!

It's just very relaxing, especially now that I know her voice so well.


----------



## mitchnorm

Caught hubby with a text whilst he was in queue at till...have decided on a steak pie though cos i love my steaks rare so will wait til after baby. Mmmmm steak pie, chips, peas and gravy

cupcake you are putting me to shame with.your.nesting:cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

> By the way ft did you ask about movement at your midwife appt? I've not notices any change either, except seem to feel sharper pains low down now as it rolls around (and see the movement at the top of my bump!)

Lozza youve described exactly what i feel - movement at top but sharp pains at bottom. She said that i will notice the baby movements CHANGE but not reduce as such. she said any time now it will become big rolls and slower etc but not less per say. And typically, today ive felt digs less than normal :dohh: ive come to realise - as long as baby is moving..... they are ok :hugs:



> *FT - Steak and pineapple? Really? I quite like it with a Gammon steak, but beef? Hmm not sure!*

emera - mmmmm do you think it will be gross? Maybe i cud do a pineapple salad? OR i cud keep the pineapple for dessert - but hot. LOL. Have u watched the Mchef final yet? The person i thought would win did :winkwink:

ps. i just went into kitchen to get a glass of lemon squash... but when i sat down i realised i had NO squash but WAS munching a thin block of cheese???? ive NO idea how it happened :haha:

pps. i ate 4 bags of Quavers today. Oops.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lozza i would go with a casserole dish, you can still fry in it and then it will be oven proof.

welcome to the 'i ate a whole pineapple club'

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/pinapple.jpg

i just ate half a giant bag of doritos.... pizza for dinner. not healthy at all today. i have also eaten 3 of mitchs cookies, a whole load of strawberry sweets, 1 pint of strawberry milkshake and 2 pieces of banana cake. i have eaten any 'real' food all day....


----------



## firsttimer1

OK in the spirit of st paddys day tomo.... this was mine and DHs first dance song at our wedding :) The live band sang ''slough town girl'' instead of ''galway girl'' for me now and then.... so much fun :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKIl-v18mgo


----------



## mitchnorm

Omg ft....what did i.just eat from the fridge waiting for hubby to return? A block of cheese....weird:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch... :wacko:... we are like, totally food twins.... :wacko: :haha:


----------



## waula

Right lads...here we go with Noah Charles...first one is day one in hospital....second one is day 3 at home on daddy's knee looking very serious!! :kiss:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







noah charles2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 8









noah charles.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## firsttimer1

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww AMAZING! the march mamas are giving birth to some stunners!!!! :cloud9: and i love how babies cant smile so they look sooooo serious :haha:

waula he is just lovely :happydance: i bet you cant stop staring :kiss:

something i forgot to ask you new mamas - clothes - did your baby fit newborn size ok if between 7.5lb - 9lb? xxx


----------



## waula

FT - I think clothes are a bit variable depending on where you get them from... in my (limited) experience Next newborn are 7lb (and don't fit on Noah's toe) & John Lewis newborn fit him (just)... but we're just buying Next "under one month" clothes now... xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaaaw waula he is beautiful and soooo serious :haha:....reminds me of blesseds little boy. :flower:

Yeah newborn sizes are a bit hit and miss....actually pleased i havent bought any 7-7.5lb clothes (apart from some vests)....most stuff i have is up to 9-9.9lb newborn sizing....hopefully baby is somewhere in between those sizes :haha:

Still feeling a little off.....appetite a little off...uncomfy around belly....just generally out of sorts...maybe i will save myself £35 at acupunctist tomorrow :haha:...i wish


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lovely waula! he is gorgeous!

fingers crossed for you mitch...


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula he's a real cutie! Does make a 9lb baby seem scarily huge though!!
Glad most of my clothes are 0-3 months I think.


----------



## Glowstar

Waula he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## emera35

FT - Pinapple hot with cinnamon sprinkled on is lovely for pudding! ;)

Waula - I love Noah!! :kiss: He's so squishable!

Freyja just about fits the 7.5lb stuff, newborn is a teeny bit baggy, but fits ok :thumbup: She was basically 8lb, so yeah ;)

Today has been nice, Roh has been more relaxed, and has started calling Freyja by name instead of "baby" he tried to clean her teeth and feed her his milk before bed. His lovingness is slightly hazardous! :dohh:

Edit : FT not watched the final episode of MChef yet, so shhhh! ;)


----------



## loolindley

Gorgeous baby pics from everyone! Sorry I've not had the time to do anything but scan through.

Not great day at hospital. Heartbeat fine, but the baby didn't move. At all. They got the consultant, who moved me about a bit and made me sit for another 30 mins, and it was slightly better, but not loads. Also had 3 short decels in the heart rate.

So I had another exam, and turns out I have 'moved on' since Wednesday. So tomorrow morning I am going in to be induced.

They are happy with the heartbeat (obviously as they sent me home), but yep. There we go. 

I think Al is going to have to go to work tomorrow night because we saw it as a waste of a day off, so tomorrow from 2pm, I could really need a bit of friendly chatter if any of you are about.

Phew.

Wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Glowstar

awww Loo! at the end of the day it's what's best for you and baby and if baby is better out than in at this point that is 100% for the best. 
You've got my number (hopefully) so if you need a text buddy tomorrow I will be more than happy to keep you going :winkwink::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waula

Jeez Loo - that's pretty crazy stuff! Glad they're keeping good care of you and I'm so glad you've had all this extra monitoring so they've been able to pick up on this - I'm sure all will be perfect in there and LO just needs to come out to meet you and see your new nest!!! Massive :hugs: hun - really exciting that it's going to get going for you tomorrow!!! xxx


----------



## emera35

Loo - :hugs: Everything will be ok! I take it Al can skip off from work as and when you need him?
If you are making some progress yourself then the pessary/gel should just kick start everything for you ;)

Thinking of you! xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo, like glow, you've got my number... Am out for tea tomorrow afternoon but will try and keep in touch regardless. Glad they're looking after you x


----------



## citymouse

Loo, Slimer is coming! :hugs:

We'll gather around you like a tribe of cave women, okay? 

FT and Mitch, I hear you on the cheese! The other night we were eating marinated mozzarella balls (yum) and I put them back in the fridge and without noticing got myself out a string cheese. DH laughed at me. It's just what our bodies want, I suppose.

Just did my "first stage" CD and now am envisioning my uterus as a flexible wicker basket tied with silky blue ribbons, lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaw loo....so excited for you. A little earlier and unexpected i know but its great thry hsve picked it up and are inducing....you will have your yellow bundle very soon.:happydance:

I will be dipping in and out of bnb i am sure so will try and stay.in.touch....good luck...

Very achey back and bump right now.....not sure if its too much pie:haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - :hugs: we will be here for u hunni :hugs: i cant WAIT to see photos of you and your little st.paddys day baby :dance:

cupcake- i got that cake magazine! love the freebies! but did you notice that the glitter says its non edible... :wacko: :shrug: never had that on glitters ive bought before??


----------



## kkl12

Lots to catch up on today! It's so exciting :happydance:

Loo- what a difference a day makes. I'm glad they have been monitoring and I hope tomorrow goes well. :hugs:

Laura - I hope things go smoothly for you, and you'll be meeting your :baby: very soon!

WT- glad a 'happiest baby' worked for you. I'll have to get that app.

Kym- I would paint each leaf but that's just because I'm a perfectionist... tbh thats why I bought a wall decal of the tree because I knew if I painted it, it would never be exactly what I wanted... and I'm an art teacher! :dohh:

Wouldluv, Emera, Missy, and Waula- I love love love the baby pics, I can't wait :cloud9::cloud9: so happy for all of you!

Mitch- I hope the 'off' feeling is a good sign... fingers crossed.

FT- not so sure about our St. Patricks day babies... nothing new for me today. Good that they did a sweep at your appointment today though and digs is engaged :thumbup:

Cheese- I'm a big fan of any kind of cheese lately. I normally love cheese but most of this pregnancy it hasn't interested me. Since last week though I can't get enough! 

And with all this excitement and good news I got some bad news today. I went to a dr appointment with my grandfather this morning. He has cancer and has to go on dialysis because his kidneys are failing :cry: I felt bad hearing the news at the same time as him, he's at the hospital now and I'm hoping everything goes as well as it can.


----------



## kymied

Well the midwife said I am now 2-3 cm dilated and my cervix is thinned out a lot since last week and that his head is really low. (She didn't give % effaced or number to say how engaged he is) She said my body knows what to do and it's getting ready. Slowly but surely. So if there's no baby by next week I get another ultrasound and a non stress test. She thinks he's a LONG baby. I told here I was just worried about his head circumference and shoulders. She laughed and said we'll look at the ultrasound to figure that one out.

I started painting the leaves on since obviously he's content in there, I should have it done by tonight anyway.


----------



## kymied

kk - I was going to buy a decal but all of them were too small or like $80+. Two paint samples is $6 and I'm bored with this maternity leave with no baby thing.

Edit to add: Who ever it was who said their stomach has gotten super loud, mine has too, it's all gurgle-y in there.


----------



## mitchnorm

Kkl...sorry about the bad news about your grandfather:hugs:

Waula....i forgot to ask as my fellow bnb buddy who.knew babies sex but wasnt telling....did you confess after noah arrived that.you and hubby knew all along? How did everyone react? People are going to.be amazed with me being able to keep a secret for nearly 5 monthsl:haha:


----------



## kkl12

kymied said:


> kk - I was going to buy a decal but all of them were too small or like $80+. Two paint samples is $6 and I'm bored with this maternity leave with no baby thing.
> 
> Edit to add: Who ever it was who said their stomach has gotten super loud, mine has too, it's all gurgle-y in there.

I think my tree is probably much smaller than the one you have painted. It looks great so far, I can't wait to see it finished. I also love the wall color you have chosen :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Booooooooooooo


----------



## wondertwins

I havent read back yet, but wanted to tell Loo that Baby B decided to do the same thing as your LO at my last appointment. That's why the doctor decided to deliver me at 35+4. Try not to worry too much. When mine came out, he was screaming his sweet little head off and was perfectly perfect. 

I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks for the lovely comments lads. 

FT, I doubt it will make an appearance tomorrow, but maybe a mothers day baby?!?

EMERA, Al will be with me until 2, and is trying like mad to arrange an emergency instant cover. I have told him that no matter what, if I call him he HAS to leave STRAIGHT AWAY. Luckily the hotel is only a 2 minute drive away and at the end of the road from the hospital. 

Just got the Moses basket out of the attic room and put sheets on it and the crib. Had a little panic cry too. 

Any FB ladies, please don't put anything on there as we won't tell anyone until there is something to tell. xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Kkl...sorry about the bad news about your grandfather:hugs:

Waula....i forgot to ask as my fellow bnb buddy who.knew babies sex but wasnt telling....did you confess after noah arrived that.you and hubby knew all along? How did everyone react? People are going to.be amazed with me being able to keep a secret for nearly 5 monthsl:haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck for the induction loo. its great they are looking after you so much.

hey danielle! nice to 'see you' again

FT - i noticed the 'non-toxic glitter' and agree i have never seen it on my other glitters. in fact i checked my other glitters and they are called 'edible art'. i think they are just being overly cautious and i plan to use it like all other cake glitters and just eat the icing. im sure its fine.

great freebies though arent they?! maybe i'll make pink butterfly cakes if i dont have a baby tomorrow, lol.


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo...no worries on the fb thing...think it will be the same for us all when the time finally comes. Big:hugs:...you LO will be perfect and with you soon. Hope Al manages to.sort out cover.

What time you heading into hospital tomorrow? X

edit..hi danielle...where you been?? X


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive missed you lot sooo much ive just been focusing on getting better and looking after my mummy xx


----------



## loolindley

I'm off to the hospital for 9.30, but having to pop round to the new house first though because I have a bad feeling the flooring the delivered today is the wrong bloody one!!! I need to know so I can write an angry e mail from hospital :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> I'm off to the hospital for 9.30, but having to pop round to the new house first though because I have a bad feeling the flooring the delivered today is the wrong bloody one!!! I need to know so I can write an angry e mail from hospital :rofl:

Gee loo....ha ha....you be keeping up to speed on.the project during full on labour at this rate:haha:.....they do say to stay relaxed you know....but then again the distraction could be good


----------



## Kas75

Just getting round to posting had my lil bundle on tuesday at 9.32pm all went well and shes totally and utterly the love of our lives already! Like shes been here forever! 
Ruby Grace Ball weighed in at 7lb 1oz shes sooooo tiny and just perfect!
We were induced a week early cos she was being a lil tinker kept doing cartwheels inside mummy from head down to breech daily lil madam so when she was head down they wanted to induce fast and let me tell ya its all gone by in a blur. So happy shes here! I'll read up on here as much as I can but I dont get on here very often so often get lost where ive posted and can never find replies lol 

Good luck to all those still awaiting their lil bundles 

Much love 

Kas xxx


----------



## citymouse

Hello, Danielle! :wave:

Congratulations, Kas!

(And LMAO, Loo!)


----------



## emera35

Loo you make me laugh! :) I'm sure you'll have time to kill toi start with in the hospital though so some shouty emails should help pass the time :winkwink:

Hi Danielle :hugs: glad you are hanging on in there!

Kas congratulations! :baby:

FT watched MChef now, I guessed who would win too, well deserved!

Lads with baby blues! Been looking in my aromatherapy for mother and baby book, a bath with a few drops of clary sage, geranium, bergamot, lemon, mandarin, lavender or petitgrain (or a mix of a few of those) is supposed to be beneficial. :hugs:

Laddies with stitches/ scars (once you have the ok to bathe) a warm bath with 2 drops lavender, 2 drops geranium, 1 drop teatree aids and promotes healing. 

Lads with engorgement a hot compress with lavender geranium and rosemary helps to ease pressure. 

Just thought I'd share! Xxx


----------



## loolindley

Emera, can I just ask, do you think it could be the smallest chance that the neroli or clary sage could have caused the lack of movement or decels of heart beat today? It's the only thing I've done differently over the past 24 hours and wanted to just double check they are safe to use during labour. 

My other dilemma is do I insert an EPO tonight? I want to make my cervix as soft as poss for the gel to work, but unsure if I should be fiddling about?? I'm convinced the EPO IS why I've come further since Wednesday than they expected though.


----------



## firsttimer1

*kas* - congrats! :hugs:

*loo* - ahh a mothers day baby will be lovely :cloud9: wish i cud help with your Qs about clary and EPO but i just dont know :shrug:

*kk* -so sorry about the bad news concerning your grandpa... really hope he will be ok :hugs:

*Danielle *- :hi: :hugs:

*Cupcake* - i think for 99p its fab! :)

*LADIES INSERTING EPO* - are you putting a tiny hole in each capsule first with a sterilised needle? or just inserting as it?


----------



## loolindley

Just inserting a 1000mg one as is. 

Right. I'm going to try and get an early night. Ha! Yea! Whatever!!! xxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo...i am no help on.the epo question either....i would say if you are unsure, give it a miss

ft...hadnt even thought of piercing capsules...they dissolve quite happily i think. Have done the deed for tonight.

Cramping has subsided poop

looked for the cupcake mag yesterday...couldnt find. Whats it called again? 

Night laddies x x


----------



## emera35

Loo Clary sage and Neroli are fine during labour, but clary sage is not recommended in pregnancy itself, mostly as it can stimulate contractions if you are sensitive to it. They shouldn't affect the baby in any way, especially as you've been sniffing at them, not rubbing them on your skin, right?


----------



## emera35

Oh hey, thought i'd post this, entirely done for my own benefit to see the improvement, but thought people who were worried about tummies after the birth etc might find it interesting, here is my first post-partum shot! There is work to do! :haha: My stretchies don't look too bad actually, but did the picture in the same outfit, for a good comparison :thumbup:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Bumps/DSCN1938-1.jpg


----------



## kymied

Emera that's really impressive, I hope we all see that sort of change so quickly. I'm sure there are some skinny mini's here who will be in bikinis this summer. 
I'm officially up 2 stone. (That's 28lbs right?) I was shooting for 20 which I blew past just three weeks ago. For my BMI they say I should gain 15-25 so it's not too bad. Not working lets me eat a lot more often. My new baking habit probably isn't helping either....

My husband came home today and said "You should know, it's ok if you go into labor this weekend." "I brought my work laptop home"


----------



## lozza1uk

kymied said:


> My husband came home today and said "You should know, it's ok if you go into labor this weekend." "I brought my work laptop home"

How nice of him!:haha: Oddly enough mine did the same thing, just in case...:wacko: And 28lb sounds good - they recommend around 25-35lb I think so you're spot on! I did brave the scales this morning, around 3 stone so 40lb - oops!:blush:

Kas - congratulations!:baby:

I had a quick look for that cake magazine today in Sainsburys but think it must have sold out - there was another lady searching through all the cake magazines I think looking for the same one!:dohh:

MsC - out of interest how much RLT did you drink? I've only had one cup a day since 36 weeks so doubt it will make much difference. One teabag left and i don't think i'll bother buying another box:shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Great PP pic Emera :thumbup:

Lozza - I would never have said you'd put 40lbs on!!! you must have been super skinny before :winkwink: I'm not weighing myself....but I think I've but on about 2 1/2 stone so I'm OK with that.

I think we might have some Mothers Day babies this weekend...how exciting :happydance:


----------



## citymouse

Well, I've done the "come out, baby" track so we'll see if she's in the mood to make an appearance. Of course they started drilling loudly during the part where I was mentally reassuring her that we are ready to welcome her... she's probably like, "Screw that, it's too loud out there."

One funny thing is that the dog comes running when I go into the nursery to do the hypnosis... I think he likes the vibe. He crawls in his crate and is snoring within a few minutes. I like that he's learning to like that room! Now we'll see how he does with a baby in it. 

My aunt has her own line of aromatherapy/lifestyle oils & formulas, so she sent me her baby formula, and I'm going to use it during & after the birth--aside from her proprietary oil blend, it also has: Lavender, Rose Absolute, Neroli, Rose Geranium, Tangerine.

Smells yummy!

She developed it after having two babies in a 11 1/2 month period and just about going out of her mind, LOL.


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow - never been super-skinny but thanks! I was about 10st 8 and now about 13st 7 - not sure where it's all gone, either a huge baby or it's in my thighs (which I can't see).

Citymouse - did you post a link to a hypnobirthing download a while ago or have i imagined that? Could you post it again if so? Little worried I have no idea how to breathe through a contraction so plan to do a bit of last minute research!

Would have been lovely to have a baby by Mother's Day, ah well, always next year!


----------



## citymouse

Lozza, this is just a relaxation track (but it's free!)... Definitely think if you choose a good word and focus on relaxing it could be a good start: 

https://www.hypnobabies.com/mylink.php?id=4058#relaxmehypo

I've seen other posts at BnB about hypnobirthing stuff online for free, but I don't know where. Everything else in Hypnobabies costs $. (Or should I say £.)


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks! I've just downloaded it and going to lie on the sofa for the next half an hour. Might help me sleep if nothing else! :flower:


----------



## citymouse

Enjoy, Lozza!

Just wanted to add a few notes about the breathing techniques I've picked up... 

Start by being completely comfortable and supported, and have your OH/birth partner see that you're not disturbed during waves/contractions (I'm supposed to call them waves, sorry, it sounds goofy even to me, LOL).

Relax your jaw by putting your tongue behind your upper teeth. Also, try breathing out a couple of times with a horse lip-flapping noise. This will relax not only your jaw but your pelvis, too. (You can move your tongue once your jaw is relaxed.)

Breathe in (through your nose) to the count of 4, hold it for a second, and then breathe out (through your mouth) counting backwards down from 8. It seems like a long time, but I've found that I can actually breathe out to the count of 15 now. I sometimes use the rhythm of my breath to count. Sometimes I breathe out through my nose, if I feel like it, or inhale through my mouth if I want more air, but then I get back to my rhythm.

I used to run and I always found getting a breathing rhythm to be amazingly calming. 

Somewhere I read recently to think of breathing in with your diaphragm rather than into your belly. Your diaphragm is like a parachute that supports your lungs, so try to imagine that whole area rising up as you inhale. For me that works better than trying to fill my belly with air. Especially as my belly is currently filled up with baby. :)

Close your eyes and think of a word that relaxes you. Repeat it slowly in rhythm with your breathing. Also, use Emera's visualization exercise that she posted about a while back--walking down a hill or stairs to a place where you feel very safe, calm, relaxed, and surrounded by things and/or people you love. 

Have your OH learn a cue word and/or physical cue that will help bring you back to relaxation if you're starting to get distracted from your breathing. 

You know how, when you're exercising, sometimes you wish you had someone standing next to you and saying, "Pull your core in!" every so often? That's how I see my DH's role during birth. I'm going to make him a list of things he can do or say to relax me, and then narrow the list down if necessary.

Also have some kind of cue that means "no, thanks" if something is not working for you, like if you want your OH to back the hell off of you ;), you can just use that cue and not have to worry about hurting his feelings. 

Of course, how all of this works in context of the actual birth process remains to be seen. But it's been really great having it all to practice in the run-up!


----------



## wondertwins

Hypno Mouse- that sounds lovely. I've been meaning to ask you whether there are any of these calming techniques to help out with babies on this side of the womb. 

Emera- looking good! 

All the sweatiness when your milk comes seems uncomfortable until you realize that the sweat = massive rapid weight loss. After my first bout of losing 5 lbs in a single night, I started to feel differently about sweat. ;)


----------



## MsCrow

Awesome photo Emera! Good idea, sort of completes the photo progress.

I never got this magical sweat WT or is it still to come?

Lozza, you must have calculated wrong or it's all waterweight as you looked fab! I drank about 2-3 cups of RLT and still am as it's supposed to help post partum.

Loo, will be thinking of you continuously today, good luck.

Glowie, I never said, I'm crossing everything that the cyst is utterly benign.

Bit of a crap evening here. Poor MrC has the baby blues and is so sad. Edith cried all evening and we both felt inadequate at winding her.


----------



## loolindley

I had an ok nights sleep. Inserted an EPO before bed and lost the remainder of the plug :sick: going to carry on taking them orally until the baby is ready to come out...I feel like I need to make my body as ready as possible!

I've always looked forward to the birth in a strange kind of way, but this morning I feel nervous and apprehensive. I'm a bit teary too. I'm going to have a baby in the next couple of days! I'm going to be a Mummy!!

Ok, now I'm crying. Happy tears!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Loo- its even better then you could possibly imagine! It's just amazing :) you will love it. And labor is not nice but it's one time and the finished result is so worth it! And if it's too much to handle then there are drugs. You will be completely fine!


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaw loo.....:hugs:...good luck...you are going to.be fantastic and an amazing mum. I predict on mothers day too sooooo exciting:happydance:

My cramping has eased over night so there doesnt look.to be much chance for my LO making an appearance:cry:

Kas...congratulations x x 
Emera....fab shot!!
Regards weight gain...i think i am hovering aroungf 28-30lbs ish...it varies every day 

x


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks hypno-mouse, it was quite relaxing ad thanks for the breathing tips!

Loo - good luck today, not surprised you're a little scared, I think that's normal, 9 months of waiting has suddenly become reality! 

I had a awful nights sleep, went to bed at 1.30 and woke up at 3.30 convinced I was about to projectile vomit everywhere so ran to the bathroom and then nothing (after sitting there for 10 mins convinced there was about to be). Woke up Nathan too so neither of us really slept properly afterwards and he was up at 7 to go rowing, oops! Sods law something with happen tonight when neither of us are feeling rested like we'll need to be!


----------



## Nicnak282

Good luck Loo - you'll be AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! xx

Mitch - I'm with you hon. Been having on/ off contractions the last 2 days but overnight nothing...in fact I went to bed at 12am and slept through to 4.15am got up for a loo break and then dropped back off until 7.30am!!!! This is unheard of for me lately!! Not thinking that baby will appear anytime soon. Hubby has taken the midwife's word to be the gospel!!! Hmmmm, feeling under pressure eh! Also I am ignoring any facebook messages posts asking for news...I actually posted that I will update when there is any mews but peoe still asking...stupid!!!! Don't worry Mitch we'll get there!! Xxx

MsCrow - sorry you've had a tough night hon - Edith is beautiful xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Off to hospital....worried about reduced movement. Update uou soon x


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch :hugs:


----------



## waula

Thinking of our March mama's this morning...Laura, Loo, NikNak and Mitch - sending you a lot of :hugs: and hoping you are all just fine - the end result is just so fab and you will get there...i promise!!! :hugs:

MsC - huge hugs hun - and sorry MrC is feeling a bit down, my DH gets waves of it too...its just such a shock to the system isn't it. We feel like we can cope if its one of us feeling down but when we both do, wowzers. How is the BF going?? Hope its getting a bit easier... I find I have good feeds and feel like I'm getting the hang of it followed by an awful one - quite hard emotionally!!!!

I had a BF support worker come out yesterday and got a few tips from her which really seem to be helping me... i'm feeling a bit engorged and sore so she recommended when LO is actively sucking to walk your fingers all around the boob using finger pressure to clear the engorged ducts - i find doing it a bit sore and only do it when they're actively sucking but it feels so much better afterwards and gets the hind-milk out so should keep them satisfied a bit longer... really seemed to work until 10pm when Noah then needed hourly feeds until 5am :dohh: we've been told this "cluster" feeding is quite normal??! pretty hard work though...

We're having our first trip out today...of to the grandparents and greatgrandparents...exciting but a bit scary too. Not quite sure how I'm going to get round the whole BF thing. Not sure FIL need to see boobs do they!!! :haha:

Happy Saturdays everyone...xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Thinking of you Girls :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - oh gosh hun, please update us. had no idea you were that worried.. im SURE everything is fine xxx ive 100% got reduced movement now... x

Loo - how are u feeling? excited/scared all at once?? if so thats soo normal but its going to be fantastic..... you will prob be a mum on mothers day :cloud9:

i put an epo down below last night when went to bed.... do some of you still get a LITTLE bit of it come out? if not, i need to go higher i guess :blush:

anyone into F1? my two boys (hamilton and schuey) are top 4 :dance: Litttle things....

DHs annoying aunt just put on FB ''will this baby ever show'' ....er..... hello? digs was only due 3 days ago?!!!! Leave him/her alone LOL! xxxx


----------



## emera35

Waula, I have to gently rub all the time when I feed, I'm soo lumpy and engorged its really hurty! Hot towels/flannels are soo good, and a good feed helps so much too :) Freyja has some good and some bad feeds too, and so far is cluster feeding in the morning. She can feel free to stick to that routine!!! Ts really normal for them to just seem to feed forever at some point in the day. Like have a feed, nod off, unlatch, get burped, start rooting right away, feed again, doze off... Etc. Tiring, but normal and necessary! Their tummies are so little ts the only way they can have extra milk. T helps them grow faster, hence their tummies grow, and then, yay less epic feeds! :dance: Growth spurts still, but hey, they last a couple of days at a time :thumbup: think they have the first one at 10 days ish. 
I hear you about it being a challenge when both parents are tired. So much harder to cope! I deal with tiredness a lot beter than OH, so I do all the night feeds and changes so that he gets solid sleep, that way he's not an a-hole! :dohh: - woke up last night at 1am and he was still up on the computer. So he was grumpy this morning, I could have smacked him one! :growlmad: Anyway, had a word with him now. 

I'm just entering the irrational crying phase now! :cry: I feel like a lunatic! :haha: at least I know it passes. 

Mitch :hugs: hope all is ok! Xxx

Loo- good luck today! :hugs: xxx

MsC. Hope you and MrC are feeling ok today and little Edith isn't running you both too ragged!

Humm, lost my thread! :wacko:

Oh well, big hugs :hugs: out to all the mamas and mamas in waiting here!! :kiss:


----------



## emera35

FT I love F1 :D. Also yes I always had some EPO come back out afterwards wen I inserted ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

emera just backtracked and seen your pics of pre and post pregnancy! you look great - thanks for sharing :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## emera35

Thanks for all the nce comments about my pp picture :) it was more for interest that I posted it, I took some weekly ones for 2 months after last time and it helped me appriciate the improvement, when I didn't neccesarily notice it on a day to day basis :) I still want my waist back, but know that's not going to happen for a couple of months properly. I was sooo done being pregnant, to be honest I could have a massive belly still and be happy as long as I could get comfy in bed with it! :haha:
Just wanted to show you that even someone like me who is firmly plus size (was size 18 before pregnancy) can get some shape back pretty quick. Its the fine tuning that takes a while ;)


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi ladies......well arrived at hospital and was rigged up to monitor. There were happy ish with that but bp on 3 seperate measurements were 93, 94, 97 on bottom measurement....coupled with headaches i have been having...they want to start induction today. So now on.antenatal ward waiting for fiest step. Already had one sweep to check and now waiting for baseline measurement.

So i am here until baby comes....bit shocked....had a few tears and feel ok now 

will try and keep in touch...signal a bit crap here but thinking of you all (damn feel teary again now). I hope its quick....wishful thinking...she said 2-3 days

x x


----------



## emera35

Mitch good luck honey I'm sure its all for the best, hopefully you were close anyway so inducton will be nice and smooth. I know a lot of people who have had a really postve experience with it :) exciting and scary that you'll be going home a mama! Thinking of you here! Xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - good luck, will they keep you in now then or start induction and send you home? Hope you get to meet your little girl soon x


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - good luck hun :hugs: 2-3 days sucks BUT at least your being looked after and that means so is baby etc xxx so you have to stay in hosp until baby comes or can u go home for those days? xxxx


----------



## MsCrow

Sending lots of positive vibes Mitch. It's a shock when you're faced with a different birth than the one you anticipated but it will be ok.


----------



## mitchnorm

I am in now until baby comes....they try pessary for 24 hours if nothing then gel x2 if needed and last resort IV.....so there you go. Hubby gone home to get some bits and bobs that i didnt throw in bag last minute. 

Will be in touch soon....i hope very soon x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Emera - Are you getting Freyja feeding off your engorged breast? I'm trying to get Leah to feed off it but she won't & I've tried expressing for an hour each night but it doesn't seem to be helping :nope:


----------



## kkl12

Morning! 
Update: water broke when I got up this morning. I'm waiting for a call from the doctor to find out what to do... Only having mild contractions/cramping.
I'll update you all later.


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck KKL!! X


----------



## firsttimer1

Good luck KK!!!!! :hugs:

mitch - :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Kas - contratulations on baby Ruby, what a cute name. 

Emera - wow its amazing how fast our bodies change. 

Loo - aww.. I'm sure if I was having any progress (labour wise), I'd be all weepy too. It's an exciting and emotional time for us. 

Mitch - Good luck hun! Hope everything turns out well and being induced works quickly. Keep us updated if you can.

KKl - Yay for water breaking! Good luck hun, hope the contractions start up now. 

AFM - Mitch reminded me about less movement. I haven't really felt my LO much since last night. I remember yesterday evening thinking he was very quiet and now this morning I haven't felt him either. I'm pretty sure I felt him move a little bit last night but not as much as normal. But this morning I haven't felt anything (only been up for an hour, hoping he is just sleeping.) How long would you guys wait to go get checked out?


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna, i would always go on side of caution. Likelyhood your LO is just sleeping and chilling ... BUT... do the drink /lay down test (drink OJ, cola or coffee or eat something with sugar and then lay on your side) and if you dont feel anything in that hour call the ward hunni :hugs: Best to get peace of mind.....? xxxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hello lads,

hugs to mitch my newfruiting buddy. looks like your going to have your baby first! good luck with induction, i hope it goes smoothly. we look forward to hearing from you x

mscrow - hope you guys are feeling a bit better today.

no sign of my baby at all now. getting v. bored. i know it will happen in time but i have nothing to do and feel like i am just waiting around. getting fed up of the texts etc too. im eating far too much...

looks like i wont be having a st paddys day baby 

hope all the girlies with their babies are having lovely baby cuddles (and that the breastfeeding is going well - all this talk of engorged breasts is making me nervous)


----------



## kymied

I love my hubby so much. But sometimes he annoys the crap out of me. Our baby's due date is tomorrow and I still don't have a nursery. The plastering in the closet isn't done yet! The trim needs to have the nail holes filled and painted, the carpets shampooed. The crib needs to be built. And what is he doing today? Putting crown molding in the hallway. Why the crap do we need crown molding in the F-ing hallway?! It takes them three days work to put crown in. Why can't we just get the project done? Our living room, the room everyone sees doesn't even have crown. How does that make sense? He's just lucky the baby hasn't decided to come early.
How am I supposed to nest if I live in a construction zone? (I feel for you Loo and was it Lozza with the ceiling?)


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - no paddy day baby for me either :( no signs at all. But tbh i dont mind - as long as digs shows up before i have to be induced (as that wud mean no water birth for me). so theyve got a week today really!

i was thinking of eating some prunes as a natural birther just said its worked for her.... but all i think it will do is give me lose BM! :haha:

ive had to cut my RLT from 4 cups to 2 cups so that i dont run out of tea bags :dohh: !!!


----------



## firsttimer1

kymied - MEN!!!!!! :dohh: lol

wonder how loo is getting on x


----------



## crowned

Kymied, ugh... so sorry! :hugs:

Mitch, take care of yourself lady - just a little while longer and you're going to be a mama!!!!! :happydance:

FT, sorry you're not going to have your St. Paddy's day baby... but just a week until induction means you're not far off having your little one in your arms either!!

Joanna, I second what FT says - have something sweet to drink and lie on your back for a little while to see if baby moves at all. Sometimes my LO is quiet, but that trick always works to get him/her moving again.

AFM, I had contractions from 7 pm until 4 am last night, but they tapered off to nothing AGAIN. This false labour stuff is no joke. I really want it to be the real deal, at some point, and it's scaring me that I have to have a scratch n' sniff on Tuesday and be induced at only 41 weeks - that only gives baby 10 days to make an appearance. Come on, baby!!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i feel for you kymied. he needs to get his priorities right! i dont think men understand the mental satisfaction that goes with the preparing the baby stuff as well as the obvious physical sorting IYKWIM

i remember a few weeks ago when we were doing our nursery my hubby wasnt that keen to start with and i had a full on break down crying and everything because as i saw it my baby could arrive any time and we werent ready. i think he then realised how much it meant to me to be prepared in advance, even if the baby wont sleep in it for a few months, and luckily he pulled his finger out and decorated the nursery and also the study.

good luck!

FT - i heard about prunes too. personally im not keen. i bought another pineapple today but its not ripe yet.

i think if my midwife tells me on monday that my cervix is still firmly closed i will be throroughly demoralised. i just want my baby now! (plus i dont want to wait a whole year for mothers day... lol)

i also wonder how loo is getting on...


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned - oh poor you with all the false labour.... hang in there i mean, it will have to become REAL labour soon..... surely??

cupcake - i wont see my MW again until friday when i can have a s+s again. wish it was sooner as that only gives digs about 3 days to come out before they will induce :(

and yer, i HIGHLY doubt i will try the prunes!!! will stick to a ''down below'' EPO and DTD :winkwink:


----------



## loolindley

Wow! Looks like everyone (kkl, Mitch, Laura and myself) are all after a mothers day baby!!!

Mitch, I really hope everything is ok? I thought mine was a hasty decision, but sounds like you didn't even have time to think? :hugs: lots of love. I'll race you to the finish line!!! :rofl:

Well I'm sure you'll all be pleased to know that the correct oak flooring was delivered to the house yesterday :haha: once I had established that I could go off and be induced with peace of mind!!!

I had another s&s first thing after monitoring and it REALLY hurt. But she said I was favourable and put the first lot of gel in. I felt dreadful throughout the next monitoring, but it has eased. I think it's fair to say that this lot of gel hasn't worked :cry: next lit will be at 5.30ish, and then they let me have a break until a third lot in the morning (if nothing has kicked off before then. 

Al has gone to work, so if nothing happens he won't be allowed back after work tonight and I will see him in the morning. Have made myself comfy in pj's and slippers and thinking about a nap. 

Woman in next booth had the last ham salad and left me with cheese. WELL THAT'S NOT VERY SLIMMING WORLD IS IT!!!!!!!!! She is also having 'tightenings' which I am not so I might organise an afternoon brawl out of jealousy. :rofl: and boredom. 

Aside from all of that, Stepping Hill Hospital understandingly does not have wifi, however they dont even have 3G here!!!!!!! I'm shocked and appauled. It takes about 3 mins for every page to load up. Boooooooooooooo.


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, good luck!

Kymied, I live in a construction zone, too. I tried to explain to my mom yesterday that I haven't had my house to myself for three months. Because people keep saying to her that they can't believe she won't be here for the birth and now she's doing that "Are you sure you're not just saying that?" thing to me... I'm like, I WANT TO BE ALONE IN MY HOUSE. And I want my house to be done and not full of loud, sweaty men who sing along with their Mexican oompah radio all freaking day. :rofl:

We went out to dinner last night, came home and watched part of a movie, and baby was going nuts for more than an hour. Something definitely feels different... More tender.

But DH's huge work obligation got smaller so I don't have to worry so much about delivering by my due date. Still hoping she comes early, I like the numbers better. :haha:

Wonder how Loo is doing?


----------



## citymouse

Lol, okay, I see how Loo is. hostile and punchy! :rofl: See if they'll let you have a relaxing drink for St. Patrick's day!


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - im just glad ur ok :hugs: and u may not think its ''working'' but it may be? i think you will be the ffirst to cross the baby finish line hunni.... hang in there :hugs: and i think having a nap sounds like a BLINKING good idea :hugs:

rashy - is it common practise over there to have your mum at the birth then? i know young mums here do.... or those who want two birthing partners.... but me and my mum agreed we couldnt think of anything worse! she said she would just be in a panic... and knowing me i would then start concentrating on her instead of labour! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Yes, I'd say it's pretty common. My sister had the whole fandamily in the room for her second baby. :shock: Never, never, never!

The truth is, my parents had some pretty crappy and badly behaved years when I was young, so I learned to be very independent. And I don't want to say that to my mom, ever, but I want her to at least believe me. She has all of these sentimental tendencies, and I'm like, sorry, you guys trained that out of me!

I can be utterly smooshy about things but not about my parents.

FT, the Facebook posts must be driving you to distraction.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Still no movement this morning. Also, I think I might be starting to loose my plug. Discharge is browish in colour and there looks like there is some bits in it (Sorry TMI). My doctor said we didn't need to call but to just come in if there is something that we are concerned about. DH is at work but he knows whats going on... so I'm just going to sit quietly this morning and see if I feel him move, if nothing then when DH gets home (around 2pm) we'll go over to the hospital and get checked.

Thanks for the advice, I'm going to grab a can of Pepsi now (haven't had one since I got pegnant, so if that doesnt work then no other sugary drink will).


----------



## firsttimer1

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh OK stupid rant time.... its so silly and stupid that im putting it in a spoiler:


Spoiler
my DHs annoying aunt who ''knows'' this LO is a boy - even though she lives in australia and hasnt seen me, spoke to me, anything - has just put on FB ''its defo a boy as they are always a pain in the arse''

well excuse me????? ive had one of the easiest, nicest pregnancies - no morning sickness, no weirdness, no broken sleep (even now) so WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU ON ABOUT????

just cos this baby is late? THREE WHOLE DAYS.......WHO WOULD HAVE GUESSED!!!!!! of course baby is late!!!! thats what they do!!!! doesnt mean they are a pain in the arse!!!!!!!!!!! :grr: GO DO ONE!!!!! I DONT EVEN LIKE YOUUUUUUUUUU

rant over. told you it was stupid. :blush:


----------



## citymouse

Delete the post from your wall! In fact, turn off other people's ability to post on your wall!


----------



## crowned

FT, I agree that your aunt crossed a line there, but on the positive side, you are SO
adorably cute and defensive about your LO. You're going to be SUCH a good mama!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna - mmmm well they do say baby movements calm down ALOT just before labour (something to do with energy levels for the process i guess) so if you are losing your plug.... then maybe labour is close? 

defo do what you think is best... have that drink... monitor it.... then if still worried go in with your DH xxxx all will be fine :hugs:

rashy - weirdly, now that F1 is back on and its the FA cup footy quater finals today... this is the first time in a LONNNNNGGGGGG time that ive not needed distracting! :dance:


----------



## kkl12

Well I'm at the hospital and they said I'm here til I have the baby!!
Loo and Mitch- good luck today


----------



## citymouse

Good luck, kkl!


----------



## firsttimer1

crowned..... :blush: ..... i guess i am being defensive over digs..... :haha: just annoys me that they wont leave him/her alone already :rofl: i feel like im the only one who is quite chilled out :rofl:

KK - oooo so exciting, we have a bulk of mama to be's! so have they started the process with anything or are u just being monitored until it starts naturally? :dance:

i wonder how many of you will have LO's tomo on mothers day? :) sounds like Loo defo will..... probably KK and maybe mitch?


----------



## citymouse

I'm annoyed for you, FT! :rofl: I'm in such a good mood today, can you tell? ;)

It's absolutely pouring down rain here. Probably the hardest it's rained all year! We've had a really dry winter so far, so this is unexpected.

I have to work... Maybe go to yoga... And get a massage at 2. But all I want to do is zone out to my hypnosis CDs.


----------



## firsttimer1

oooo rashy this sounds MAD i know.... but when it REALLY rains there is nothing better than going out and just standing in it! I know, sounds stupid. but its one of my fav things.

Its funny - people say it always rains here in the UK, but it actually really doesnt... it tends to be just grey and cold in the winter.... so i love the odd good down pour :dance:

(I realise now i sound batty - but dont want to delete that as it takes time to type! :rofl: )

Emera - i forgot to ask, who do u support in F1??? im a hamilton and schuey girl in equal measure :dance: Me and DH will be up at 5:50am to watch the race live... cant wait.

my friend just said ''what if you go into labour tonight?'' HAAAAAA - digs knows mummy too well to do that!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## crowned

ft, I love the defensiveness - it's so 'mama bear' and super cute :) Digs is lucky to have you.

KKL, good luck!!


----------



## kymied

I've heard the UK is like the Seattle area: rains every day but only for a couple minutes you just tell people it rains all the time so they won't move there. 

I think it's funny that your mother's day is this weekend. Ours is in May. When's your father's day?

I am starving but we're supposed to go out to lunch soon with Hubby's biological father. He seems to think the baby should already be here. We told him first babies often take longer. It's like he thinks we're going to hide the baby from him. Nope, he's still cooking, we'll call you as soon as he gets here (well after the grandmothers have visited because they were around our whole lives so they get first dibs even though MIL stresses me out a lot.)

My mom doesn't expect to be at the birth, I told her we'd call her when we were going into the hospital and an hour after the birth. She is fine with that. She did say that if I go into labor when hubby is out in Boston on Tuesday that I can call her. I love my mom but I think she might stress me out more than help.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

anybody watching the rugby? im watching it whilst painting my nails!

going out for a nepalease meal tonight, im going to ask for a HOT curry. you never know i might have a mothers day baby...

good luck kkl.

it feels like everyone is going into labour at the same time. i think me and FT are in for the long haul unfortunately. who else is overdue now?


----------



## Nicnak282

OOOH all these potential 'mother's day' babies!!!! :baby::baby::baby:

Good luck to Loo, Mitch, KKL...and anyone else my poor addled brain may have temporarily forgotten!!! :kiss:

FT your OH's aunt sounds mental (no offence!!) :haha: 

AFM - just had a little cry :cry: feeling really weepy (and I've felt really positive for the last few days) and fed-up with having these contractions/ tightenings that are just not going anywhere! I really wished the midwife had not said that I was in latent labour and that she expected it to kick off in upto 3 days. :nope: It just raises hopes...

Also just charged my I-pod (for labour...yeah right, whatever!!) and it is corrupted - just spent over an hour trying to re-install etc and nada!!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry: I usually take these things on the chin but not today...it's all too much. 

Sorry for the downer guys...will try and shake myself outta it and be back later. 

PS If any other bloody friend bloody face-books/ texts me asking 'any news yet' - I WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR MY ACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush::blush: Ahhhhhhhhhhh...and breathe Nic....:haha:

Lots love xxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

mama bear..... love it :haha: 

i keep wondering if all the spurs footy games ive been watching and all the F1 im about to, PLUS all the reading of sports stories ive done (to the bump) will set digs off on the right path of decision making. If ive done my job well they will be a supporter of those previously mentioned.... if not, they will support arsenal and alonso and we will all know that ''communicating with your bump'' is a load of TOSH!!! :rofl:

(OR it works..... but digs always intended to defy me as some sort of evil mastermind baby :rofl: )

wonder how our induction ladies are getting on... hope thet are all OK... was alot at once!!! 

Joanna - :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

kymied - haha it DEFO doesnt rain every day here, not even every week..... im afraid thats a myth lol - but a nice saying about keeping people away :) 

Our fathers day is June 17th this year i think. 

Mothers day here is always on the fourth sunday of lent... so the date always changes :hugs:

Cupcake - yup you and me for the full hog hunni!!! but to be fair... another week? that sounds OK to me :) considering i remember having ants in my pants at 'ten wks to go' LOL

Nic - so sorry your having a downer hunni :( but keep faith... wont be long till u hv a :baby: :dance: as for facebook..... you and me both!!!!!!! :grr:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

:hugs: nicknak - its awful this on/off labour isnt it. i almost wish nothing would happen and we would just go straight into it. at least we wouldnt keep getting false hope.

even worse if the midwife said she thought 3 days - when will that be up?


----------



## kymied

That's the same as our father's day. Interesting.

I want you ladies to have updates of babies by tomorrow morning ok?


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So I drank a pepsi and I have felt a teeny amount of moving so I think it's worked. The baby moved ever so slightly a couple of times... so I know he's ok, its just really reduced to what I'm used to. Got period type cramps started so maybe something is happening. No BH or contractions yet, so not sure if it's anything or not.


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks FT & Cupcake :hugs: xx

The midwife said this on Wed eve...hubby keeps saying that we're not outta time yet...PAH, whatever!!! It just doesn't feel imminent :nope:. 

Sorry I know I'm not overdue or anything but I think I really got my head around it after she said this (after being quite relaxed about the whole thing!!) and now I just feel really :cry::cry:. Also most of my NCT buddies have all had their :baby: and I was due before them and are all arranging to meet up for coffees and talkign about how brilliant it is!!! I truly am pleased for them all and know that bump will come out when she is ready but still...so sorry I'm such a whinge-bag/ selfish so and so today!!!! :wacko: I will get better later promise!! 

I am gonna treat myself to a glass of guinness tonight :thumbup: and some Lindt...baby or no baby!!!! :haha:
take care lovelies xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Joanna... it sounds like labour COULD be close then.... :hugs: but even at 38 weeks i had days of less movements.... other days more etc so try not to worry hunni :flower: YAY for the pepsi working :)

Nic - enjoy that guinness! I shall be having a few sips myself :winkwink:

I have just developed the MADDEST craving for fish and chips.... covered in salt and vinegar.... YUM.....

*ladies -* i just read a post on third tri by a woman panicking because shes only had 10 BHs today.... er.... how many do you all feel a day?

I only notice...like.... one or two..... ?!!! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

10 braxton hicks? i probably only feel a few. occasionally though hubby has felt my bump and it has been rock hard ie BH but i hadnt noticed... i think i have them quite regularly throughout the day

glad you felt movement Joanna, you never know you might be experiencing the start of something. i think we will all be very jealous if you go into labour before us! lol

im just wondering if i can manage DTD as well as curry tonight... maybe...

i quite enjoy all the old wives tales - gives me something to do!


----------



## Nicnak282

Oooooooooh you may just have cheered me up FT!!!!!!!

Fish and chips smothered in lots of salt and vinegar.......:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

Now then can I persuade the hubby????? He's just making us a cuppa (proper one as I cannot stomach another bloody raspberry leaf one!) with a jammie dodger!!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - i couldnt agree more... the myths are fun to try :winkwink: and dont forget my MW said on friday (excuse me being crude)..''the only thing that works is sex... doggy style!'' :rofl: :rofl: Least she is honest!!!

Nicnak - tell your DH that your :baby: DEMANDS fish&chips and you are a mere victim of their needs.... :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Wow an explosion of :baby: on the way!

Good luck to Loo, Mitch and KK and potential Mothers Day babies :happydance:

Nik - sorry you are feeling down...the end is in the sight though :winkwink::hugs:

MrsCrow - if you need anything just ask!! I'm not far away :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: to everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Nicnak! :hugs: No matter what, you will be holding your bubba soon... Even if it feels endless in the meantime.

It's funny, I grew up in tropical south Florida so I was no stranger to rain/thunder/lightning... But now that I've lived in the desert for 13 years I find it all a huge amount of trouble, especially with a little dog who soaks right through to the bone. It's so much of a pain to get from one place to another with umbrellas, etc. And then you've got wet clothes and a wet umbrella and nowhere good to put them... 

And don't even get me started on thunder and lightning. I used to run home from the bus stop in ankle-deep water with lightning flashing all around... Now I won't leave the house if i see a flash off in the distance!

Enough whining about the rain... If it weren't for the dog I'd quite like it. He hates it, too... He just tries to sleep in until it's over. Doesn't even ask to be fed until about lunchtime.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

So have felt a few more movements, just little ones, so I know he's ok. Maybe he's just having a quiet couple of days. I had some cramps and then had a BM, but usually the cramps go after a BM, this time the cramps are still here and feel a bit stronger. Just feeling a little off, but no contractions so I'm half wondering if things are just in my head. Gosh this labour symptom stuff is hard to know whats what. No more plug loss, but discharge is definitely brownish in colour, which is different for me - not even 100% sure if what I saw this morning was plug loss, it was so small... perhaps it's coming away in little pieces, is that normal?


----------



## Widger

Oh wow - baby alert!! Baby alert!!

Mitch - so glad you trusted your instinct and went into hospital
Loo - Hope the gel works out for you this time and remember, drugs are your friend when it all kicks off :)
KKl - Good luck xx

Niknak - I'm sorry feeling low. I remember feeling like that too and I think you probably would have been ok if that midwife hadn't give you some false hope. I remember I was due before everyone in my NCT group and they all had twinges and signs way before me and I would just receive a message and burst into tears. Hubby would say, look, you will have baby soon enough and although I knew I would, you try telling a woman who has been pregnant for nearly 10 months the reasoning in that!! Hope you feel better soon xx

FT - I don't think I ever actually realised I'd experienced braxton hicks first time round so a woman worrying she doesn't have more than 10 is a bit alien to me. I'm much more aware this time round as they have been more forceful but still, I don't sit there and count away... I suppose it doesn't appear that frequently for me to take note?? Anyway, nothing to worry about I dont' think.

Oh and as for the midwife comment - my friend said at her antenatal appointment her woman took all the women aside and said 'pineapples, sex, hot curry - forget it all. The only thing that will work is a bj and swallowing'. She said it was after their very first session and they were all really gobsmacked :rofl: Suffice to say, she didn't tell her hubby because she just knew if there was anything he'd remember from the session - that would be the ONLY thing he'd remember :rofl:

Citymouse - I'm a scaredy cat when it comes to thunder and lightening

Edit - Cupcake - :hugs: and :grr: to the ridiculous comments/texts. People just don't get it do they?

Joanna - Sounds like something could be happening. Even though I went through this before, I still am symptom spotting this time round :dohh: I lost my plug half way through labour so can't be of any use I'm afraid


----------



## Glowstar

Was the Midwife a MAN by any chance :rofl: 

I'm bored trying to persuade my OH to have sex :sleep:


----------



## Widger

Glow - I've not had sex in soooooooooooooooooo long. Didn't work last time so just keep thinking no, won't bother.... but maybe I will tonight. I'm not sure what he will think of me instigating it though after nothing for ages. He'll either be shell shocked and won't be able to, or will be gagging :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Kymied - I think Manchester is like Seattle where it actually does rain most days even though the rest of the uk has declared a drought this week! 

Been out for coffee and cake for my friends birthday this afternoon, one brought her 4 week old baby now weighing 9.11 - scary to think I could feasibly have that inside me now, can't see how it would fit!!

I've been lucky on the FB front, the only person ringing every day is FIL, and I made sure I declined his friend request on FB along with the rest of inlaw family!


----------



## emera35

Ladies in hospital, good luck and hugs! :hugs: :baby:

Ladies with "latent" labour, cramps, contractions going no where etc. I truly sympathise!! :hugs: seemed like it went on for ever for me! :shock: on the plus side, labour or not, it all counts! Everything is your body revving up and working its way towards the final goal!

Ladies with no signs at all, relax, enjoy and ignore all forms of communication!! The txts calls and comments are maddening in the extreme eh? :gun: I just had a text template saved which said "yep had baby 2 days ago, told everyone apart from you!  " and sent it to any really stupid repeat txters on a daily basis! Oh, and you know you are going proper overdue when people just stop asking! :wacko:

Hannah - with engorgment its best not to express too much, as that just signals the breast to make more milk. If she won't feed from one side, first try expressing a little bit to soften your nipple so you can shape it to make it easier for her to latch. Also you could try a rugbyball hold if she is having more success feeding facing in one direction (try googling for pictures of different BF positions, it should be in there) beyond that call the midwife and ask for a BF support worker to come show you some different positions, and also ask that she is checked for tongue tie if she hasn't been already ;) xx

Well i've been feeling a bit dodgy, passed some big clots and nearly passed out earlier. Had the MW round and she thinks I might be developing an infection :( boo hiss. Getting some anti-biotics. X


----------



## MsCrow

Oh Emera, I'm glad you got some MW help as clots are worrying. I'm occasionally getting rid of bits of placenta and when it happens I'm inspecting the bits like mad in case it's a clot. Take care.

Nicnak, if it cheers you up a little bit, we've had a blast with the inkless printing fits getting prints of Ediths hands and feet. Comical really as she preferred making fists even though she was asleep. We're using the prints to make thank you post cards as we've been deluged with flowers and gifts.

I'm mentally pacing the floor for all you in labour or about to enter it and keeping everything crossed.

Joanna, glad you've felt some movement but....if it were me, I'd still go and get checked out as it's not what you're used to.

Waula, it was comforting to hear your OH has been going through the same and you're right, when the blues hit you both at the same time, it's really hard! Snap, I had the breastfeeding support worker visit too and I was grateful for the chat to be honest. It's going ok, I have good feeds and painful feeds but I'm gradually working out when to leave her be because it feels ok and when to unlatch her and try again, even if she's determined to stay on. I've tried the walking fingers thing but it pees Edith off and she either unlatches or holds my fingers. So I end up doing it in between short feeds, a massage, a wind, back on the same breast.

Today is a better day so far, partly because we managed three hour sleep stints between feeds last night and ended up with 8 hours overall as we didn't get up until the midwife came to do the heel prick test. Edith was totally cool with that and has been easy since. I'm not saying it'll be the same story this evening.

OK, chill out time, Edith and I are going to watch the rest of the rugby. MrC's gone up the pub to have a coke and watch it there for a break.


----------



## crowned

I still don't know if DTD works, as it's what sets off my 'false labour' every time, and I end up with hours and hours (9 hours yesterday!) of contractions and then they taper out to nothing. Not sure if it's worth the pain anymore...


----------



## lozza1uk

MsC :hugs: read your spoiler but really don't know what to say to help as I've not been through anything similar, but didn't want to just ignore you! :hugs: I think id mostly just be feeling relief? Guess hormones at the moment mean emotions can be all over the place though x

Nic :hugs: to you too! Hope things speed up for you x


----------



## loolindley

Sorry about the scanning through all the posts and not replying personally. This Internet speed is driving me bonkers!

Lozza text a bit ago. So nice to hear from someone as the only people who know we are in are parents and sibblings and they are all leaving me alone!

Had my 2nd load of gel about an hour ago, in a stronger dose this time (why didn't they just give me that last time!!! :rofl:

Highlight of day is when I got man handled into some DVT socks (why???? Are you expecting me to be here a long time :shock:

And tea. I got my ham salad. Got in there before Mrs Contraction next door did. Ok, so the fact that I would have rather had the pasta on offer is irrelevant. I got my ham salad!!! :rofl:

Don't think Al will be winning the birth bet (boy, born tomorrow at 3am, 8lb 4oz), I think I am more likely (girl, tomorrow 2pm, 8lb 14oz) To be fair, I think we are both in cloud cuckoo land thinking its going to be 8lb anything!

Hope you are all having a good night? xx


----------



## Glowstar

MrsCrow - glad you are having a better day...it has it's ups and downs but the ups soon start to outweigh the downs...hang in there :hugs:

Joanna - glad LO is moving again, probably just no room left. x

Loo - I am predicting a girl born tomorrow at 11.13am weighing 9lbs 5oz :thumbup: I was going to text you but didn't want to intrude or you think I was stalking you...not that Lozza is :rofl: anyhoo sure things will start to progress soon :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks lovelies xx you really are the best group of people you know!!!!

So sorry I'm such a grouch today...will defo try and pick myself up when tomorrow is over and still no sign. Your comments are a great tonic!! 

MsCrow - that so did cheer me up!! So glad that you are enjoying the gift!!! Can just imagine little Edith determinely making a fist...a strong lady like her mama I think in the making!!! Xx

Widger - you are so right I think I would've been ok if I hadn't been given false hope...ah well in the big scheme of things a few days are not going to matter a jot! Must learn to be patient!!! Xx

Hope all you ladies with gorgeous babies are having the best time and thinking of the laddies being induced at this moment. So exciting!!! Xx

Enjoy your eves my amazing support group and catch up soon xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Loo - im predicting....... :blue: tomorrow 3:30pm 9lb :)

:hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

Loo - I'm predicting a girlie at 15.05pm tomorrow weighing in at 8lb 13oz - good luck hon and well done you on beating contracting lady to the ham salad!!!!!! 

Xx


----------



## citymouse

Loo, I say a boy tomorrow 8:17 am, 8 lb 6 oz... I think you will be one of those women who gets to say, "They told me my baby was going to be massive but they were wrong!"

;)

MsC, I'm sure it's less than ideal but the idea of little Edith grabbing your fingers to stop you from bothering her is the cutest thing. Strong little girl!

Emera, hope it's not an infection. :hugs:

Loo, (again) oh lord, those socks are crazy. I've worn flight socks on and off in third tri and by the time I get them on its time for a nap. Oh, and glad it was the right floor!

Just finished yoga... Am definitely the grande dame of bellies in there now! 

I know I've dropped, I can feel it. It's not " lightening" as she was never very heavy on my upper body... It's just "heavyening" on my lower abdomen. ;)

Hope everyone is good, love the vibe in here lately with the mix of mamas.


----------



## lozza1uk

Loo - I only texted as I know how annoying trying to load BnB on no 3G signal can be! And I'll also guess boy, lunchtime tomorrow. 7lb 12.


----------



## crowned

Guessing boy for loo, 4 pm tomorrow, 9 lb 3 oz. :)


----------



## MsCrow

Hmmm, I reckon for Loo a girl at 7:30am tomorrow. You made me laugh, bagging the salad. But it's true, you're left to whatever the woman the day before ordered, you therefore have to be fast to get a decent choice!

Thanks Lozza for replying. I deleted the spoiler as it's too intense for this particular time with so many laddies about to labour. 

Edith just chewed my nipple. Ouch.


----------



## kymied

I bought fabric to make curtains for the baby's room, they're going to be amazing. (Almost $50 in fabric they better be!) The lady cutting the fabric was like "You're due _tomorrow_?! Are you going to get the curtains made in time?" I dunno I might, it depends on how much of a slow poke he is. I'll probably finish the curtains before hubby finishes the rest of the room. *sigh*
But before I start on that project I'm going to take a nap. And then probably have dinner. I want some of those salty chips/fries, I'll pass on the fish though.


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I predict girl for loo at 7lbs at 3am. 

AFM - still got cramps, no more plug loss except that small amount from this morning. Baby was more active this afternoon but is quiet again, so I'm sure he's just run out of room. DH and I went on a walk and I had a couple of BH but none since. So I guess my body is doing something just slowly. 

How's everyone else doing? Any news from mitch?


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

well just finished my spicy nepalese takeaway meal... fingers crossed! lol

still no sign of baby

nothing exciting to report at all other than my dinner was delicious!!

kymied - im sure your baby curtains will be amazing


----------



## emera35

FT I meant to say, I really like Button and Webber, but always happy if our boys win! ;)

Hope all you lads are doing great! I was going to do proper answer type things but my head is fried from Roh being a monkey tonight and not going to bed! Having to put him back a hundred times gets wearing when its achy to stand right now. Feeling a bit shabby myself. About to get in the bath to soothe the boobs and my aching tummy. I'm hoping the discomfort is just another clot or so waitng and not a uterine infection, that's going to be crappy if it is. Have a doctor coming to check me out tomorrow with orders to report to delivery suite if my bloodloss increases or I get worse. Freyja is soo sleepy its hard work waking her up to feed properly. Saying that I think my flow is pretty fast, so the poor girl is probably getting full really fast! :haha:

6r
Freyja's cord stump fell off today so we gave her her first bath, it was cute! She liked it (fell asleep! :haha:) and Roh was all amused at there being someone else in the bath, he kept trying to wash her and poke her belly button! :haha: Got some lovely piccies but they are all a bit nudey to post (more that OH was in the bath rather than the kids being nudey :lol:) 
Mmm, early night after my bath now Roh has given up for the night ;)

Hope everyone has a safe night with sleep on the cards, and we all wake to lovely baby news! :dance:

:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

no news from mitch yet Joanna, :hugs:

cupcake - i had spicy food for dinner but actually hadnt thought of the ''spice effect; :haha: Thing is - i always eat spicy food so at what point would it suddenly have an effect :shrug:

camping in living room tonight :dance: its my tradition for the australian f1 which starts at 6am..... means we wake up and turn on the big screen... if i was in bed i wouldnt move :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

MsCrow- when you're ready, I hope you'll repost your story. I missed it and would love to read it.


----------



## loolindley

Evening lads!

Lozza, I loved getting a text. Thank you :hugs:

All these kind predictions! An thinking of reassessing mine until next week sometime!!!

Been bouncing for 2 and a half hours, and not a sausage to report. Been told they will do another gel and see if they can break my waters in the morning. 

Ooh. Something to look forward to!!!! :wacko:

Night lads. FT, enjoy your sleepover!!! xxx


----------



## kymied

Emera the cord stump fell off already? I thought it was supposed to take like 10 days? She must be a fast healer. I hope I get a fast healer I think the stumps look really gross, I can't wait for a cute belly!


----------



## Widger

Predict boy 9.40pm tomo.... Sorry Loo :haha:

City - with you on the low down aches - ouch. This little one can't stop head butting down there, currently has the hiccups :wacko:

Kymied - I can guarantee when hubby wants baby out of your room, he will suddenly do the jobs... That's what happened to me :) 

Night everyone xx


----------



## emera35

Kymied it has healed really well her cord, Roh's fell off about the same time too if I remember. Certainly whilst we were still in hospital anyway. His was a bit gungy for a while though, Freyja's looks very neat already. She's so much bigger and stronger than Roh though, so not that surprising I guess?


----------



## Nicnak282

Just had a text from my sister saying...We're beginning to think its just wind not baby!! I jeeee-sus!!! Just what I need to hear! So fed-up of people saying they are impatient etc, etc. 

Gonna go to bed (to not sleep as usual) and wake up to no doubt more texts asking for news!!!!!! 

Sleep tight lads xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Hello, lads! Good night to the sleepy UK mamas.

Kymied, I've given up on sewing anything for the moment. All the construction guys are here right outside my office/sewing room all day, and it's dusty, so I'm staying out.

Slightly annoyed because the cabinet guys didn't show... because of the rain! :roll: You're just not going to work when it rains??

Got another massage, had my therapist hit all the pressure points thoroughly. She says there's a massive difference in my lower body/hips in the past week. I saw myself in the mirror last night, and my hips look about a mile wide!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Nicnak! I'm smacking her for you in my imagination. What an irritating thing to say!


----------



## Joannaxoxo

I'm sorry nic, but what your sister said was a little funny. But I know how your feeling... I'm getting those texts already and my due date isn't until the 28th. I'm sure I'll be really fed up by then.


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks hon! I'm usually not a sensitive soul and can take most jibes as they are meant but today yup I am feeling it. I'll give her bloody wind!!! 

Hope your therapist hit all the right spots and little baby mouse arrives soon!!!! 

Night night, sleep tight.xx


----------



## Nicnak282

I know Joanna, tomorrow I will prob giggle...but tonight not what I needed!! She's very lovely but can be very harsh with her humour - a family trait!!! 

Xx


----------



## citymouse

How about something like, "Funny, that's what I think every time you open your mouth." 

Or whatever, LOL. 

It's funny, from some people the check-ins don't bother me at all and from some people they drive me insane. (Edit: I think the distinction is the friends who care about how I'm feeling vs. people who are just fixated on BABYBABYBABY.)


----------



## lozza1uk

I've got away fairly lightly, except the inlaws who ring every day and ask if there's any news. FIL thinks it will come tomorrow "because it's mother's day" (he also thought it would come on Wednesday, and today)

Despite hardly any sleep last night i'm still wide awake, grrr. Looking forward to actually sleeping better when this baby arrives, or at least there being a point to me being awake at stupid o'clock!


----------



## citymouse

That's too many guesses, Lozza. Tell him he's out of the game.

Not sure if I asked this before, but has anybody else experienced really tired arms in third tri? Mine are so weary all the time!


----------



## lozza1uk

Tired arms? Must be typing those long late night monologues on here ... :rofl:

Can't say tired arms is a symptom i've noticed, but the soles of my feet are sore in the mornings, i have to hobble to the bathroom first thing!


----------



## crowned

No tired arms here either, unless I've spent the day scrubbing or something. I agree with Lozza - it's probably those hysterical stories you write to put us all to sleep at night that are making your arms sore! Or maybe your muscles are toning up so carrying baby will be easy? 
More contractions that led to nothing today, although for the first time they weren't triggered by DTD, so maybe that means something?? :D


----------



## kymied

I don't get tired arms except when I was holding my friends adorable sleeping baby for a while. My legs get tired a lot but I'm guessing that's from all my walking around and the fact that they're dealing with carrying around a much heavier person than they're used to.

Fortunately all of our dust is upstairs and I use the dining room as a sewing room (The actual office/project room has too much crap in it to be used as anything. Hubby needs to decide what to keep and what to get rid of.... After the baby's room is done.)

Turns out my hubby's mental math ended us up with an extra 2 yards of fabric. He rounds up a lot. Oh well, it's pretty fabric.

Nicnak I'm hoping your sister was joking, but I think it's silly that people would say things like that when you're not even past your due date. I have a friend who's OH's mother drew a picture of a baby to put on her desk when she went past her due date and said "Kat just got fat, this is the only grandchild I'm going to get."


----------



## crowned

Kymied, that's awful!! Your friend's MIL sounds terrible - doesn't she know that babies come on their own terms and nobody else's? So cruel.............

AFM, I made a birthday cake tonight for my LO to try to induce him/her to come out :rofl: It's not working...... :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## loolindley

The poor midwife just had to wake me up to listen into the baby, but in waking me up, I screamed really loudly!!!!! Has anyone else been super jumpy over the past few weeks???

Anyway, I'm wide awake now, which is marvellous considering I'm probably going to get no sleep tonight.....unless my monkey decides to defy all sources of induction again. 

Woo, now I get to lay here and think all about how they are going to try and break my waters with a knitting needle (or something) in about 4 hours!!! Fun!!!


----------



## Skadi

Just wanted to pop in quick to see if we had any new babies!

I got 5 hrs of consecutive sleep last night! It felt like a miracle but I know it was just a one off as she got her 2 month vaccines Friday which made her super tired and just not the same baby. I woke up in a panic though, I thought something was wrong!


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry i havent been able to read back ladies....signal in hospital dead sliw....any more babies!? Has loo or kkl beat me? Ha ha

Right well they used the induction/pessary thingy at 12pm yesterday.....contractions started thick and fast within an hour or so...baby was not happy at all...monitored pretty much all day til about 7 then they took pessary out as baby wasnt liking it. . Contractions cobtinued every 2-3 minutes all...night although cervix softened, move forward and had a bloidy show but no dilation as off 10:30 last night.

Painful night had some pethidine and then codeine and used my tens so got some sleep. Probably another internal this morning to.decide on next.action...certainly not another pessary...they were hoping to go straight to iv syntocin (sp)

So no news and this morning feels a bit like square one...glad to.have no pain for a little while at least. Sorry for no.news but i am here til baby comes for sure 

x x


----------



## loolindley

Mitch :hugs: you've had more action than me (as it were). Stick in there honey. xxx


----------



## kymied

Loo and mitch, sorry that there's not a ton of progress yet. I'm sure they'll have something that works soon.
Maybe KK has had more luck?

I am up with another case of insomnia. Happy due date to me. Do you hear that little guy? You're due now you can come out now. Please don't wait for Papa to be done with your room.


----------



## mitchnorm

loolindley said:


> Mitch :hugs: you've had more action than me (as it were). Stick in there honey. xxx

Not sure about that loo....i think they were hoping to.break my waters this morning but with not a huge amount of dilation they cant. I seem to have had all the pain.and no progress ha ha
Aaah well lets see what today brings  good luck x


----------



## wondertwins

Mitch and Loo- sorry you're stuck in the hospital, but happy that we should be having some babies today! Yay for KK too! 

Loo, I was super jumpy when the nurses kept waking me up to be monitored at night. I just wish I'd thought to scream at them. :haha:

Skadi, yay for sleep! how big is Kiera now? It won't be long before she's put on enough Weight to make it longer stretches every night. :happydance:

Edit to add: happy due date Kymied!


----------



## emera35

Good luck you induction buddies! :hugs:

Just wanted to say a big Happy Mothers' Day to all the wonderful March Mamas!!! :hugs: whether our babies are here yet or not we are all Mamas this mothers' day, so feel special, because you all are!! :kiss:


----------



## Glowstar

loo & Mitch - thinking about you both especially when babies are being naughty. it kind of throws plans out the window. I will urge you to seriously consider an epidural if they are talking about IV Mitch, also it means you are already prepped if she's still not happy. 

on my phone so not really read back. catch up in a bit.


happy mother's day!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Happy due date kym and Nic I think?!! :happydance:

Loo/Mitch - hope things go well for you both today :hugs:

Have woken up with a cold I think, rubbish!


----------



## waula

Mitch, KK and Loo especially today..HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!! Thinking of you both a lot today. And I completely second Glowie - the syntocinon drip means epidurals are your best friend...there is no need to worry about being a 4-5cm before getting one put in like with normal birth as there is no way it will slow down the drip contractions. I'm SO excited for your news and I know its annoying being in hospital and it being all medicalised probably wasn't what you planned but just know your LO's are on their way and you are so close to getting the cuddles you need!!!! :dance: :flower: :hugs:

And to everyone else...HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!! We've been mothers since June last year so irrespective of having baby or bump to cuddle - be proud of being fab!!!

Loo - I love the fact you screamed at the midwife...:rofl:

We had our first dog walk yesterday with Noah in the sling and then had our first trip out last night to the in laws and met his great grandma which was so lovely but absolutely exhausting!!! Wishing I had a few more red blood cells kicking around... Being a new mum and being borderline needing a blood transfusion is making things slightly trickier!!! :sleep: Wondering if I dare catch up on OBEM from last week yet or if its a bit soon...!!! :wacko:

Happy Sunday everyone :flower:


----------



## Skadi

WT - She is now 6 lbs and 11 ounces, which is the same weight as my sister when she was born. I think they start sleeping longer around 10 lbs? So we have a way to go still but I am sure once she reaches term she should start packing it on.


----------



## loolindley

Ha! It wasn't an angry scream, more like an "aaarrrggghh!!!! Who the hell are you" scream!!! :rofl:

Well guess who just had her waters broken?!? About an hour ago :happydance: it was frigging gross and went everywhere. Then the midwife told me to lift my bum and they all went up my back :sick: (which I'm sure is information you have all been DYING to know!!!!)

They are giving me a couple of hours to see if I start contracting by myself, but will start me on the drip if nothing. Quite scared of the drip....

For lunch today is chicken dinner...that is something nicer to think of!!! xx


----------



## MsCrow

Hey laddies

Sending all the positive thoughts to the induction twins (Mitch and Loo) and hoping that it all goes smoothly today.

Happy Mother's Day everyone! Thinking about you all and what tremendous support you've been. Thank you.

I'll be furtively pacing the floor for everyone on the edge of labour.

Or on the edge of sanity with building projects.

I got a card, cupcake and flowers today. The card made me laugh out loud, it says "Dear Mummy, I am your daughter Edith, happy mother's day. I have definitely been out and bought you this card, flowers and cakey. Most definitely it was me that done it. But I got daddy to write the card, I thought he might like to feel helpful I suppose, I'm nice like that you see. Love, Edith Talula, xx xx
 



Attached Files:







md.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mitchnorm

Snap loo.....well not quite there but she just checked me and said she can break waters. Just waiting for a space in delivery suite then they will move me through to have it done....soon i hope. Sounds fantastic:wacko:. I am having regular tightenings so that may well kick me off. Otherwise its drip.....considering epidural now...thanks for heads up on.that ladies. I am in agony at mo with contractions 3-4 minutes...yesterdays over stimulation was horrible. Anyway just waiting now with my tens helping alot!!!!!

Good luck loo!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mitch / loo *- :hugs: maybe your both be mummies by midnight? :dance:

*crow* - LOVE the card and gifts from edith :)

*happy mothers day to all our march mamas* :flower:

*dead arms* - someones mentioned this...cant remember who... ive had it for about a week... put it down to funny sleeping positions?!

*nicnak *- my uncle used the same joke on me ''sure its not wind?'' i told him that now i come to think of it, i DID eat a HUGGGGEEEEEE pie 9 months ago!!!

so i was up at 6am watching the F1 - not QUITE the result i wanted but good none the less. :)

off to MILs today for dinner so will check in tonight for baby updates.... love to all xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Good luck to you Mitch too! The race is on!!!

They just asked me if I'd thought about pain relief on the drip. I'd had in my mind I would have remi if anything, but wondering if I should listen to waula and glow and go straight for the epidural. Bah! Can't someone make the decisions for me?!?!?

Just stood up off my ball and created a river on the floor. Al never knew I could be this sexy :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Astrid Lindsay Mary was born by emergency section at 5.17 this morning. I'm knackered after 12 hours on full dose synto and she is a little bit grunty, they think because she was without waters for so long. 

She weighed 9lbs 13 and a half oz at birth and MW thinks that I couldn't have given birth to her anyway even if I had managed to labour beyond 1 cm. 

Thanks everyone for what you have said. 

Xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Happy mothers day to everyone! 

Loo and Mitch, I laboured for 8 hours with the drip with no pain relief and then had gas and air for the last 4. It was ok but definitely a personal choice. 

X


----------



## MsCrow

Laura, huge congratulations to you and the gorgeously named Astrid. I hope you both have a good few days of quiet recovery time after such a major experience. How are you feeling?


----------



## lozza1uk

Laura Congratulations!! Lovely name and great mothers day present!


----------



## mitchnorm

Still waiting to be transferred to delivery suite!!!!! Therefore waters no broken...they are really busy and i am second in line now grrrrrr
Congratulations Laura...beautiful name.
Loo i am going to see what the iv pain is like but pretty sure i may go epidural

x


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just stopping by to see if there was any new baby news... Congratulations Laura!! Sorry Mitch and Loo that there wasn't much progress, hopefully things go quickly and to plan today for you. I wonder how KKl is doing?

Happy Mother's Day to those of you in England. Our mother's day isn't until May.

Got beautiful weather here today... 21 degrees :shock:! I'm sure it's just teasing us and we'll have snow next week (we had snow last weekend, so this weather is just crazy!). Anyways, I will enjoy it while it lasts :happydance:

No new baby news for me. Had lots of cramping yesterday and I lost a little bit of my plug, but thats about it. Baby is a lot more active today, so I guess he was just having an off couple of days, phew. I will make sure to mention the lack of movement to my doctor when I see him again on tuesday.

Good luck to all of you in labour and hope the rest of us go soon too!


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Laura!


----------



## crowned

Congratulations Laura!! :happydance: You must be so excited about your little girl :)

Happy Mothers' Day to you ladies in the UK!!!

So much fun seeing all the new baby news every day!

Good luck to Loo and Mitch - thinking of you both, and hope it all goes well for you!!


----------



## citymouse

Laura, congratulations! I love the name Astrid! It would be on my list except it doesn't go with my last name at all. 

MsC, what an adorable card! :cloud9:

Mitch and Loo, woohoo! You're on your ways... Keep thinking of chicken dinner! 

Mitch, remember, the pain relief is up to you, and no matter what you choose you are doing the right thing for you.

FT, it was me with the dead arms. 

AFM, the dog definitely has caught on that there's something up with my belly. He wants to sleep ON it! I woke up last night and he was balanced on my hip with his upper body on the bump. :dohh:

I'm hungry. Want McDs.

Happy Mother's Day, UK lads!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Laura - congratulations - beautiful name

Loo and Mitch - are you guys in labour - ive not been on in two days - im off to read back 

L x


----------



## emera35

Laura congratulations! Love the name! :hugs:

Loo and Mitch :hugs: good luck still! Xxx

MsC what a cute card! :cloud9:

I got a card with money inside "as I already had choccies and flowers so I can treat myself to whatever I like" plus a 2 hour babystting voucher from OH to go and spend it :)

Had my mum here today too, got her a silver bracelet with 2 heart charms on, one for each grandchild :) OH cooked us a roast dinner and pudding and we watched the F1 on the bbc :). A lovely day :)


----------



## citymouse

I keep having mini panic episodes where I think, "I forgot to send my mom something for Mother's Day!" and then remembering it's not until May here.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats laura - lovely name and a big baby!! gosh!

good luck loo and mitch, hope the inductions go smoothly. you never know you might get mothers day babies afterall.

absolutely no signs of my baby arriving any time soon...

im just reading back on what everyone else has been up to!


----------



## Widger

Congratulations Laura on your baby girl. Hope manage to get some rest xx

Loo/Mitch - thinking of you both xx

Crowned - I thought about you getting pains after dtd so decided to give it a miss :haha:

Happy due date Kymied.

Treated to flowers, card and a photo for Mother's day. Love my baby boy. Will have to wait next year now to see who will be buying me a card :)

Well, there aren't many of us left now are there? I've got a feeling I'm going to be in for the long haul now. Who reckons they'll be here in April? Meeeeeeeee!


----------



## blessedmomma

happy moms day to UK ladies! and congrats on the new babies :cloud9:


----------



## Nicnak282

Congrats Laura - hope you're feeling ok now honey - gorgeous name by the way!!! :flower: xx

Loo/ Mitch/ KK - hope labours are going well (and not too painful!!). Thinking of you all laddies and look forward to hearing news of some adorable new :baby:'s very soon! xx

AFM - spent most of today in tears :cry: Think it's a combination of being disappointed at all these labour aches and pains and no progression; my due date coming (and nearly going) without any baby and also it being Mothering Sunday as I'm missing my mum more than anything this year and could really do with her reassuring mum-ness. 

So all in all will be glad to see the back of today - bring on tomorrow and I promise to stop the downer...honest. :kiss:

Lots of love to the rest of you guys xxxx


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Aww Nic, sorry today has been difficult for you. I'm feeling anxious and wanting my baby and I'm still 10 days off my due date yet. So you have every right to feel this way. Congratulations on getting to your due date though. I hope tomorrow is a better day for you!


----------



## kymied

So it's totally fun to go to stores and tell the sales people that your due date is today. The reactions are great! "And you're here buying shades?" "Oh that's exciting!" "Feel like he's going to come soon?" "Yeah, both my boys were late."

My friend went out to lunch when she was in early labor. The waitress said "Oh mommy looks uncomfortable." My friend calmly answered "Well mommy's in labor." Freaked the waitress out. Hilarious!

My hubby is still saying he has two weeks. I keep saying "tomorrow." "If it's before Tuesday we won't have to pay for another ultrasound." I'm getting sick of all the co-insurance bills.


----------



## firsttimer1

_*EVENING!*_

*Laura *- Huge congrats on baby Astrid... i think her name means beautiful? might be wrong - im sure u know... and im sure she is :hugs:

*Nicnak *- sorry your a little down hunni, today must be hard if you miss your mum :hugs: as for due date.... i know its hard but just think, one way or another in under 2 weeks u will hv your baby :)

*Emera *- great gifts! hope uve enjoyed your 1st mothers day as a mum of TWO! :flower:

*widger *- i wont be having an april baby (dont think i can) BUT im here for a while longer yet .... thats for sure!!! x

*Loo / Mitch* - hope ur both OK ladies :hugs: sounds like Loo may be a mama today but mitch early tomorrow......? loads of love xxx

as for me no loss of plug, no contractions etc..... feel heavier down below but bump looks same (??!!), weeing has become hard (feels like something is blocking it??) Very boring and non committed LOL

DTD last night and will continue to put EPO ''down below''..... tho i SWEEARRRRR its all coming out the following morn in my wee !!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy due date nicnack - sorry its not been a very 'happy' day for you but hopefully tomorrow will be better. it must be hard without your mum.

at least if your having pains/uncomfortable i might mean baby is on its way even if slowly. i have nothing!! 

midwife tomorrow morning for another S&S. im really hoping that she doesnt say my cervix is fully closed and unfavourable again. i think i will be majorly demoralised... i really dont want to be induced.

plus im only have 6 months off as maternity leave and at this rate im only going to have 5 months with the baby.... :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - I think we're the only ones not experiencing any sort of labour symptoms of any sort whatsoever!! Except perhaps a couple who aren't close to due date yet. If you don't go before me with everything you've tried I'll be amazed! 

Nic - must have been a tough day, least it's nearly over :hugs:

Kym - your stories always make me laugh!

Keep logging on for news of Mitch & loo so I'm disappointed there's nothing!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - the thing is i havent really tried anything :shrug: EPO and RLT are for the actual labour and thats all ive done. The eggplant was fun but think we all knew it was a waste of time :rofl: The things that seem to work (long walks) i cant do cos of my pelvis :nope: so its just a waiting game :shrug: DH and i have always DTD throughout pregnancy..... i read that to induce labour u need to do it twice a day.... or even better swallow after a you know.... NO WAY are we doing that! :rofl: twice a day? I would die :rofl:

I just read this thing on ''40 weeks'' pregnant and it says:


by 40 weeks your bump will have dropped - NOPE
By 40 weeks your pelvis will be pressured - NOPE
By 40 weeks difficulty sleeping is an understatement - NOPE
By 40 weeks you will experience more Bhicks - NOPE
By 40 weeks you will experience these signs.... blah blah.... - NOPE

im beginning to wonder if my sonographer meant 14th april and not march! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Ha ha, maybe that's my problem too! I can also answer no to all of those! I've tried walking (not sure 30-40 mins counts as "long" though but not dtd and definitely not the swallowing!!! At least your parents won't miss out as I guess they're back soon?!

Edit - oh apart from difficulty sleeping, but it's been the same for the last 3 months!


----------



## firsttimer1

Parents are back on sunday so hoping digs comes a little before then.... im so desperate NOT to be induced.... but obv not desperate ENOUGH to try the things above :rofl: :rofl:

Plus, i just went to the loo and wee'd fine..... so the one lousy symptom i did have, is now gone :rofl:

ah well - not long till we get our babies too hun :hugs:


----------



## waula

maybe the lack of news for Loo/Mitch means they are too busy enjoying their LO's cuddles?! Really hope so... been thinking of you both a lot today. hope you're having a smooth ride :hugs:

Nik - massive hugs hun :hugs: today must be a tough day...

FT - you crack me up...i love your attitude about Digs arrival!!! and tell your DH he'd better appreciate the action - my DH is terrified of going anywhere near me for a very long time!!! :haha:
AFM - had 3 lots of visitors today and absolutely knackered...and having visitors is making BFing a bit more difficult with trying to be discrete so now left nip sore :cry: so am off for a bath and smothered in lansinoh cream...


----------



## firsttimer1

enjoy that well earned bath waula.... u deserve it :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Evening lovely ladies :hugs:

Laura - huge congrats on the safe arrival of baby Astrid :kiss::hugs:

Loo & Mitch - thinking of you both :hugs:

FT - I love your attitude :winkwink::hugs:

Nik - sorry today has been tough...hope tomorrow is a better day for you :hugs:

To all the ladies going overdue with no signs.....it could still happen any minute and no matter what you are all that one step closer to meeting your LO's :hugs:

AFM - well no card off my girls :nope: I knew when it didn't come in the post yesterday but I felt kind of sad this morning. 
I went and sat outside in the garden this morning while OH made me breakfast and when I came back in I had some lovely flowers and a card from my unborn son saying he can't wait to come out and get kisses and cuddles.....I promptly burst into tears :cry::blush:

I'm hoping one of the predictions I had in February 2011 that said I would have a baby boy between the 20th and 28th March 2012 is true and I haven't got to long to wait for those kisses and cuddles :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

awww glow :hugs: im sorry u had a cry today but you are sooooooo going to have a :baby: by the 28th to smother with love :hugs: i know these things :winkwink:

also - i realised, the next F1 race is THIS weekend.... not the one after as i thought.... so now i really hope digs comes naturally by friday.... as i dont want to be in labour during the race :rofl: :rofl: Ive got my priorities alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll wrong :rofl: :rofl: But hey... why NOT wiish for the best of both worlds.... right??? :)


----------



## emera35

Niknak - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx

FT - You make me smile :) Despite all the stupid on off stuff i experienced, to be honest at 40+6 i felt no more likely to go into labour than i had at 37 weeks :shrug: Just be glad for not having all the poo symptoms! :dance: Digs is waiting for the perfect time to arrive! :thumbup:

Waula - Start flashing people more, trust me, the more you do it, the easier it gets. Squirting milk over the lady at a table next to me in a cafe was a high point in my NIP career. Hoping to beat that one this time round!! :rofl: Embrace the big nipple displays!! :dance:

Cupcake - Hope the S+S kicks you off tomorrow! :hugs:

Loo/Mitch - Know you are both busy, but thinking of you!! :hugs:

Umm, did i miss something out? :wacko:


I'm just in bed having naked baby cuddles, mmmm, so lovely and soft! :cloud9: 

Debating going to toast a late night hot-cross bun.....


----------



## firsttimer1

> Digs is waiting for the perfect time to arrive

Yup. Prob during the next F1!!!! :rofl:

as for that hot cross bun.... whats to debate??? Hot cross bun in one hand... naked baby cuddle in other..... perfect. :cloud9:


----------



## Widger

Nic - sorry today has been tough for you, can't imagine how difficult it must be being reminded about your mum not being here :hugs: xx

Ft/ lozza - I had NO symptoms the night I went into labour with Daniel, it can just happen just like that. You just think you'd know it was going to happen but I seriously didn't. Convinced I would need to be induced

Waula - that is one thing I will change this time... I won't feel obliged to stay.awake for visitors. I felt so thoroughly exhausted as didn't get opportunity to sleep when people came over to visit. This time I'm just going to go to bed for nap if I need to. To be honest, most people are there to see the baby, not you so say hello, then snooze if you want to xx


----------



## Widger

Glow - sorry no card from girls but how sweet getting one from your boy waiting to arrive xx

Emera - have the hot cross bun. You are bfing and need it :haha: I remember the hunger bfing


----------



## wouldluvabub

Can I just ask all the mummas have you ladies started to try for a routine with baby? Or will you wait a big longer? Ive just been demand feeding and bathing and all that when I can.. Then it suddenly came over me that maybe I'm supposed to be trying to have a routine!! Then I suddenly realized I'm totally clueless lol! I need to get my book out and have a read I think!

Good luck to those in labour and congrats to the newest mummas! 

Thinking of those still waiting for something to happen!


----------



## emera35

Wouldluv - No routne here, except to fit round what we do already xx


----------



## Widger

I did not have routine for a while wouldluv. Bedtime routine was introduced around 6 weeks old as suddenly thought how nice it would be for hubby and I to have dinner together etc without baby in our arms etc. But no routine during the day. I just went with the flow which made me and him happy. I went out for lunch with friends and he would feed then sleep in pram. I don't think he went for lunchtime snooze in his cot until he was about 5 months. That worked well for us but every baby different. Don't put pressure on yourself. Just enjoy.cuddles with Braxton and have fun xx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Phew glad I'm not the only one! Just never even occurred to me to start one till someone asked about it!! I figure his too little to understand anyway!


----------



## KellyC75

Nicnak282 said:


> AFM - spent most of today in tears :cry: Think it's a combination of being disappointed at all these labour aches and pains and no progression; my due date coming (and nearly going) without any baby and also it being Mothering Sunday as I'm missing my mum more than anything this year and could really do with her reassuring mum-ness.

:hugs: I can sympathise ~ I lost my Dad 7 months ago :hug:


----------



## Glowstar

C'mon Loo and Mitch..........PUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH for that Mothers Day baby :thumbup:

It's gone quiet from both of them so they both must be labouring away :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

That, or Loo got ino a fistfight over the chicken dinner and has been hauled off to jail. ;)

So sorry to the lads missing their parents. :hugs:


----------



## kymied

firsttimer1 said:


> as for me no loss of plug, no contractions etc..... feel heavier down below but bump looks same (??!!), weeing has become hard (feels like something is blocking it??) Very boring and non committed LOL

This sounds a lot like me. Maybe a third of the time I pee it's like something moves and blocks the flow. I've had two days (not in the same week) when I've wiped and gotten some jelly like stuff but nothing big.
I'm getting a lot more low down movements. I don't know if it's hiccups or his hands. In all the ultrasounds his hands have been in his face. Maybe with his head in my pelvis he can't get his hands in his face and wants to? Well if he's not here (or at least attempting to be) I'll have another ultrasound on Tuesday.


----------



## MsCrow

wouldluv, we're sticking to demand feeding but will introduce regular bath and bed rituals. there's good reason to avoid introducing a rigid feeding regime - www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/mar/17/babies-fed-demand-better-school. mum and I were discussing this and she felt as an ex teacher it wasn't hokum plus children are learning to know when they're naturally full.


----------



## emera35

Freyja seriously needs to learn when she's full! We are both currently covered in milk and she's hiccuping away! She just eats and eats until she fills up to the top and comes away with milk pouring out of her mouth and nose. Then after being winded demands more but sucks and let's I run out of her mouth so my lap gets soaked! Such a little piggy! :dohh:


----------



## MsCrow

Heh, it makes me laugh when Edith pulls away with a dribble of milk coming from the corner of her mouth, we call it the action of a milkaholic.


----------



## mitchnorm

Baby girl Normington arrived safely this morning at 4:40am. 6lb 4oz. After 4 hours established labour...went much quicker than they though. I am fine...she is perfect. Update you all later x x


----------



## Widger

Oh wow Mitch :yipee: congratulations xx
And you were worried about having a 10lber :haha:

Hope you manage to get some rest and can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations to Laura and Mitch!!! So proud of you lads. xxxx

Baby girl :pink: Humphreys was born at 00.28 this morning weighing in at a tiny 6lbs15oz (I KNOW!!!!) I am in complete awe of her. 

Tough time for me. Took 2 hours to deliver placenta and had to go into theatre in the end but all is well. 

She is the most beautiful thing I have ever laid eyes on :cloud9:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congratulations Mitch and loo!!! And omg you both had tiny babies!!! :) in sure there both amazing!!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations to both of you, and just goes to show growth predictions are a load of rubbish!! Looking forward to seeing pictures and names! Really pleased for both of you xx


----------



## Glowstar

OMG what WONDERFUL news to wake up to :happydance::happydance:

Mitch - CONGRATS :shrug: soooo pleased for you hope you are doing OK.....take it name still undecided :winkwink: and she was quite tiny :kiss: my first was 6lb 5oz and was like a little doll :winkwink: Hope you are recovering well :hugs:

Loo - CONGRATS :happydance:wow you so nearly pushed her out for Mothers Day!! I predicted girl for you but not the size! just shows you how majorly wrong they can be!! Still a good size though. Sorry you had a tough time after...so they know the reason behind why it took so long to deliver? anyway....none of it matters when you've got that baby in your arms....it's an immense feeling :hugs::hugs:


----------



## emera35

Aww yay, congratulations Mitch, that's a good quick labour! And a teeny gorgeous girl! Well done xxx

Loo- Congratulations! A LITTLE girl! See these growth predictions are not a fine art, just guesswork! Sorry to hear that the 3rd stage was problematic, glad everything is ok now though! Xxx 

Well what lovely news to start the day! :dance:


----------



## citymouse

Yay! Wonderful news x 2!!!

So happy for you both... And I totally called Loo having a non-massive baby! :haha:

And Mitch, it really was a girl all along... ;)


----------



## lauraclili

Congrats Loo and Mitch!! That's 3 girls in the last 2 days! Exciting! 

Do either of you have idea about names yet? X


----------



## Glowstar

lozza1uk said:


> Congratulations to both of you, and just goes to show growth predictions are a load of rubbish!! Looking forward to seeing pictures and names! Really pleased for both of you xx

Your up next Lozza :winkwink::happydance: think we are the last of the NW Mama's so does that mean because we have been measuring OK all along we'll be the ones to end up with the big babies! although don't think I'd like to top Laura's 9lb 13oz! I'm predicting a boy for you.......8lb 10oz :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow - i hope your predictions are spot on for me! :thumbup:

All i've woken up to today is a crappy cold. I get one every 2-3 years normally so the timing stinks!:cry:


----------



## wondertwins

What a wonderful way to wake up this Monday!! Congrats Mitch and Loo! :baby: :baby: I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## crowned

Hooray for Mitch and Loo - congratulations!!! :happydance:

I love seeing all the baby news - all you new mamas must be on cloud nine right now!


----------



## MsCrow

Huge congratulations Loo and Mitch on having little baby girls! So happy to wake up to this news.

Loo I'm sorry the third stage was so difficult, did they explain why?

Not that it matters right now, veerrryyyy interested to hear the names of your lovely ladies :)


----------



## waula

Well well well lads!!!!! What amazing news!!!!!! :dance: Mitch it WAS a girl!!!!!!!! i bet your family can't quite believe it!!!!!! :dance: :rofl: and Loo where is the toddler child hiding????! :hugs: I'm so very pleased that you've got your little bundles and hope you're enjoying naked newborn cuddles!!!!!!!!! Awesome quick established labour Mitch - well done!!!!! Maybe I should have done more RLT!???! :haha: And sorry all went a bit pear shaped afterwards Loo - get some good recovery cuddles in please!!!!

Having eyes open time with Noah at this end - such precious time - and I agree lads about the greedy babies - we call it his milk smile!!! :cloud9: thanks for the advice re: visitors too lads...decided I might just feed elsewhere at the minute just to make sure he's on and i can concentrate on him...and I agree about them not coming to see us - its all about him!!!!! :dohh:

Routines - hmmm...I don't need the pressure!!!! Just trying to enjoy every cuddle and feeding when he wants to - I echo, makes me and him happy at the minute!!! 

Missy - not heard from you in a while...hope you and Ted are doing well and recovery is going well...massive :hugs: xxxx

happy monday everyone... huge :hugs: to those still waiting xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wow!! super congratualtions to mitch and loo - two beautiful baby girls. Hope you are enjoying your newborn cuddles.

AFM, saw the midwfie again this morning. Cervix still completely closed and unfavourable. Baby not coming any time soon. Im booked in for inducement on Monday 26th. I really hope i dont make it that far. I feel so miserable. I know its not that far away but still....

massive hugs to all my fellow overdue ladies xxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!*

Aww what fantastic news to wake up to! CONGRATS Loo & Mitch!!!!! So happy for you both :dance: Cant wait to hear the names you chose. Enjoy your first day with your little bundle of joy :dance: :cloud9: 

ps. mitch.... i would like to think all that RLT helped :haha: wishful thinking maybe :winkwink:

I feel fine today - woke up and took out the rubbish and then started cleaning (totally was NOT the plan haha) - its SUCH a gorgeous day.... shame i cant go out for a walk :sulk:

Me and DH DTD last night but im glad we enjoy it because it doesnt bring on so much as a BHick for me :haha: Last night was the first time it was realllllll awkward though - took us a while to get in position :rofl:

Oh one random thing that happended last night is i woke up in a hot sweat..... considering i sleep on TOP of the covers and usually stay quite cool it was a bit odd........ but hardly anything to get excited about :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake....... :nope: Im sorry hunni :( But its NOT unheard of for women with a closed cervix etc to suddenly go into labour.... my MW said its really not uncommon at all. So try not to lose hope. And if u DO get induced... well.... healthy mummy and baby and its just a week away ..... can you organise some things to keep you busy till monday??

Im a tad jealous that you have a set date in mind and know whats going on.... im not seeing MW till friday for a s+s and she will organise then for induction to take place within 3-4 days.... so could be the tuesday for me.... but what if they cant fit me in? :( could be later then. But what can ya do :shrug:

Cupcake did your MW suggest any ways to get your cervix to start dilating??? if so - that could keep u busy? e.g. any foods, walking, dtd (heehee)....


----------



## KellyC75

mitchnorm said:


> Baby girl Normington arrived safely this morning at 4:40am. 6lb 4oz. After 4 hours established labour...went much quicker than they though. I am fine...she is perfect. Update you all later x x

Aww ~ Many Congrats Mitch :baby::cloud9: Lovely news, im really pleased for you



loolindley said:


> Baby girl :pink: Humphreys was born at 00.28 this morning weighing in at a tiny 6lbs15oz (I KNOW!!!!) I am in complete awe of her.
> 
> Tough time for me. Took 2 hours to deliver placenta and had to go into theatre in the end but all is well.
> 
> She is the most beautiful thing I have ever laid eyes on :cloud9:

Aww ~ Many Congrats Loo :baby::cloud9: Really fantastic

Glad all worked out well in the end :flower:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks FT - midwife didnt suggest anything to get the cervix favourable. she also said to not lose hope and she has known things to change. she said the mind is very powerful and lots of ladies go into labour the day before being induced especially ebing so far overdue.

i have nothing to do this week... i really thought baby would be here by now. I guess i will just continue mooching about and relaxing. Maybe i will have time to have new blinds put up in the conservatory now, lol.

How you doing? Its a shame you have to wait until friday to see midwife. Although its nice to be booked in etc and to know whats happening, i did think she would be able to achieve a S&S today - but no. 

I know its only a week until i have my baby. i just wish i could shake off this slightly 'depressed' feeling i have. I should be out enjoying my last days of 'freedom' etc

what is everyone else up to today?


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning lads!

MASSIVE :happydance::happydance: to Loo & Mitch on your gorgeous amazing baby girls!!!! So happy for you both :baby::baby: xx

Hope you are both doing well and are enjoying being mummies at last - YAY!!!!! :flower:

Aww, Cupcake! Really sorry you're feeling low honey after your appt :hugs: it is good to have a date though so if baby is still much too comfy by next Monday at least you know that you will be meeting your :baby: soon! I echo FT - did the midwife give you any tips for evacuating???!! :haha:

FT - can I just say that your attitude is *FAB*!!! :thumbup: 

I have decided to be more positive today after a truly dreadful day yesterday. I know (in theory) that LO cannot stay in there forever so I do need to get some prospective...if only for my own sanity! Also hubby is 'working from home' this morning so we managed a crafty :sex: before we got up (doggy-style of course after FT's midwife's suggestion!) :haha:

I am now gonna begin 'operation eviction' and am starting by hoovering/ scrubbing floors!!!! C'MON OUT BABY....YOUR TIME IS UP!!!!!!! 

Have a great day - just lurve the sunshine!!! (See positivity all the way today!!)

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - is it sunny by you? maybe go for a long walk and get that baby to put pressure down there? and the sunshine is amazing... wish i could get out there :( OR have u made mitchs cookies? I made them on saturday and froze one as a test .... soooo easy and totally freezable :) u cud make them and freeze for when you have baby visitors?? did u finish your announcement cards??

Nicnak - haha enjoy all those house chores...... even wanting baby to make a natural appearance this week wont get me scrubbing my floors :rofl: Hilarious... i never realised i was THIS lazy LOL!


----------



## Nicnak282

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnak - haha enjoy all those house chores...... even wanting baby to make a natural appearance this week wont get me scrubbing my floors :rofl: Hilarious... i never realised i was THIS lazy LOL!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hmmmmmm I haven't actually started this scrubbing yet...but I was always told that it is the thought that counts!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake: https://pregnancy.about.com/od/overduepregnanci/a/preglastdays.htm

Have you:


Packed and double checked your labour bag
Printed your birth plan
What are you going to time contractions with?
Stock your cupboards with yummy food for when baby is here
Make a music playlist for labour
Make baby a birthday cake (love this idea) 
Research into post natal mummy groups

A couple of my own ideas:

Ive put together a scrapbook/book which i will give baby when they are 18 or 21. It has copies of scan photos and little bits about how i was feeling when pregnant etc. Im going to add to it each year around their birthday with things that happened that year and a new photo.... :flower:

Are u having baby christened / naming ceremony? If so you could design and make their christening cake? esp if a fruit one? :hugs:

Infact.... i might do a christening cake this week as we want baby christened in June.... might have to be sponge tho..... fruit cake is YUKKY! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks nic and FT - im hoping your positivity will rub off! 

I have made both of mitch's cookie recips, in fact i just ate the last two of the hazelnut ones. Very interesting that they freeze well. i might well make some more and freeze them for potential visitors!

finished the announcement cards as much as i can for now.

planning to meet up with mum later and walk the dogs. it is gorgeously sunny here so hopefully it will last until this afternoon.

happy scrubbing nic - either for real or in your head, lol!! well done on the dtd, i have to say we did the same yesterday!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good ideas FT. although i have saved the first teir of our wedding cake (3 years old now... lol) for the christening cake. it is a good solid fruit cake so hopefully it will be ok.

Im catholic (think you are too?) so also hoping to have the christening in about june.

just off to read the 101 things to do when overdue link!


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - did you freeze your wedding cake or just wrap it/store it?]

edit to add: yup we are catholic :) i so wanted digs christened on our wedding anniversay which would of been sunday 4th june..... but as its a silly leap year the 4th falls on the monday! so will be the sunday before or after :dance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i just wrapped our cake in clingfilm. The fruitcake should be fine and i will just re-ice it nearer the time. If it looks manky (i havent checked on it) then i will make another cake. I made my own wedding cake, nothing fancy just a three tiered fruit cake with white icing. I had sage green ribbon around it and fresh pink flowers on top.

We got married on june 13th so i expect the christening will be near our anniversary date too.

i suppose i ought to go and get on with my ironing.... but like nic says 'its the thought that counts'! im feeling lazy today!


----------



## firsttimer1

ah brill - we kept a tier of our wedding cake too (the top small tier was fruit) but i didnt freeze it as my aunt said just to wrap it - so thats good! Will use that on christening day plus i will make a christening sponge cake with some rosary beads on :dance:

Infact im going to check the fruit cake NOW!!!! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

this is interesting..... apparently from 1st april the NHS will no longer tell you the babys gender at the 20 weeks scan..... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/915131-nhs-new-policy-scans.html

unsure of truth in it - but there we go :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

I seem to have done most things on that 101 list already! 

Glad to hear those cookies can be frozen though, i might make another batch tomorrow but today I'm just going to lie on the sofa sniffing and trying to get over this cold!

Excitement this morning though was being in costa coffee with Roy Keane and his loopy alsation (met him out running once and he assured me it only bit men!). One of the antenatal girls turned up with her 2 week old baby. She was 10 days overdue, labour lasted 5 days on and off but she still only needed gas & air. Another antenatal girl had her little boy on due date on Saturday so think there's only 3 of us left now (1 due same as me, one on 16th). Have arranged to go for a walk tomorrow!

Oh, and MrsC - I managed to track down that cake magazine today, what a bargain for 
99p, thanks for the hint!! :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Morning AGAIN lads...I went back to bed at 9.00am and have only just got up :shock: 

Cupcake - sorry you couldn't get your S&S. At least you know you have a week MAXIMUM before 'something' happens...it's not long at all but I am with you on the boredom :coffee: 

Nik -glad you are feeling better today :hugs:

Lozza - sorry you have a cold :nope: I've had one on and off since before I went on Mat Leave. It goes for a few days and then seems to resurface for a day or 2 :wacko:

Well we managed to DTD last night...doggy style of course :smug: obviously it's done absolutely nothing...had a few tightening's after but that was it. Mind you I'm not really expecting anything to happen as I'm not even due yet :dohh:

Well I'm off to get dressed and head out for a Costa and a wander round the retail park.....boring but will pass the time :thumbup:


----------



## kymied

Mitch and Loo - congratulations!!! Two beautiful little girls. We want pictures and names! (When you're both rested and up to it of course.) Much love and :hugs:

Cupcake - I think it's completely normal to get a bit down when the baby hasn't arrived and you're past your due date. I'm glad there are still enough laddies here with positive attitudes. (Our numbers are dwindling fast)

Today I really have to get those curtains done. My mother is coming over again to paint but the closet still isn't ready for paint. Hubby put the plaster on so thin that it takes so many coats. JUST GET IT DONE!

I really should double check my bag and make sure my birth plan is ready. The hospital has us preregister and the doctors send over our records so they already know we're coming. My bag feels rather empty but I'm told the hospital gives you lots of free stuff so to leave extra space to take it home. And if there's anything I need after the baby is born my husband can go home and pick it up.

Also: install the car seat (and make sure I know how it works).

Can someone send me this wonderful cookie recipe?


----------



## lozza1uk

Kym - i'll PM it over as it's Mitch's recipe and imagine she's a little busy today!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Lozza*, Roy keane? Cool :cool:

oooo yes* kymied *- thats a good point, ladies check your carseats! and dont forget to also make sure you know how to adjust the little baby harness.... some of them are real pains in the butt!!!! :haha: We put ours in the car yesterday :dance:

*Cupcake -* just unwrapped my wedding tier and it looks lovely.... im not clued up on icing.... do i need to re-ice it? It will be a year old on christening day. sorry if thats a stupid questions i just honestoly dont know :shrug:

Hope *mitch and loo* are enjoying heaps of baby cuddles :happydance:


----------



## Nicnak282

lozza1uk said:


> Kym - i'll PM it over as it's Mitch's recipe and imagine she's a little busy today!

Hehe, do you reckon!!!!! Any chance you could also send to me too hon? I've spent the morning preparing a mexican meal for dinner and now need something else to pass the time and cooking is SOOOOOOOO much more lovely than hoovering and scrubbing floors!!!!!!! Huge thanks!!! Xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

I've sent it to both of you hopefully! Let me know if it hasn't arrived, happy baking!


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak i forwarded the cookie recipe xxx 

btw ladies the ones i froze were double milk chocolate (had no white in the cupboard) but im sure it makes no difference to freezing :)

i defo feel ''heavier'' down below today.... which is interesting as my bump has 100% not dropped.... i think im carrying the official march mamas giant baby!!! :wacko:

DH is now convinced we will labour tonight.... :nope: ..... i told him i really dont think we will, but he is SO excited and SO impatient now bless him. Im going to make him do a HUGEEEEE food shop with me tonight to take his mind off it :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh lozza i meant to ask, when do you see your MW for a s+s? was it tomorrow? x


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh lozza i meant to ask, when do you see your MW for a s+s? was it tomorrow? x

Wednesday afternoon, so I'll be term plus 7. I think induction here is now done at term plus 14! Everything I heard was +12 but sounds like it might have recently changed, might end up with an April baby if so!!


----------



## kymied

Thanks for the recipe, it looks delicious. What is muscovado sugar though?

The tree is finished! The animals are stick on. I also have a giraffe with a monkey sitting on it's head and some more butterflies and ladybugs but I'm waiting until there's furniture in there to figure out where they go. I've been eyeing another pack of monkey decals so I might get more. 

I also am putting on a picture of my breakfast. It was delicious and fairly healthy. That's fat free yogurt and angel food cake.

We didn't save our wedding cake. We did a cake from Coldstone creamery that was cake layered with ice cream. It was delicious but not a layered cake. We did two sheet cakes and a small one for us to cut. (Cutting a frozen cake is not easy.) It was good we didn't save the cake because we lost power for a week in October so it would have melted (if we didn't eat it). We're planning on picking up a new small cake for our anniversary. I don't think we're going to do a christening. Hubby is Christian but not specifically Catholic so he wants to do some sort of welcoming or naming ceremony.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0686.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0685.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firsttimer1

really? ive only ever heard of +12 as i thought they like you to be actually labouring at +14? thats a shame :(

Mind you, i might be +14 if they cant ''fit'' me in by tuesday.. not sure if that ever happens (that theyre too busy) but i suppose i should keep an open mind :shrug:

an april baby is unlikely though isnt it..? as even if they dont induce until weds 28th latest (term+14).... still got until the 31st to give birth to a march :baby: :)

besides, chances are you will have a successful sweep on weds and that will set off your labour!!! i hope so :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Kymied - im pretty sure Muscovado sugar is the same in america.... its brown in colour and gives a syrupy sugary taste to cooking. If you cant get any on the baking aisle then i think you can just use dark brown sugar.xxx

The tree is gorgeous!!!! well done you :dance:

as for your naming ceremony.... make sure you still have CAKE!!!! yum :)


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Mitch and Loo! Can't wait to see your little daughters!


----------



## lozza1uk

Should be ok for march, it's just if the induction takes a while to work and then labour is slow. Unlikely i know!

Kym - tree looks great! Breakfast far too healthy though! I decided last night to have pancakes for breakfast but forgot this morning until after I'd eaten porridge. How disappointing!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oooooooooooooo ive just realised something fun i can do tonight... seen as we are food shopping.... i can buy.......drumroll.....

PATE AND CAMEMBERT!!!!!! AND I CAN PUT CHAMPAGNE IN FRIDGE!!! :happydance:

stuff i have truly missed and can look forward to sometime later this week or next week..... :cool:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Congratulation Loo and Mitch - Well done on your baby girls
L xxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Hehe FT...we bought a few bottles of champagne at the weekend...however yesterday when I was having my mini-breakdown :blush: I told hubby that it was taunting me!!!!!! Drama queen or what!!!! :haha:

I have been promised a meal at our local pub once baby comes...and camembert maybe starter...main...and dessert with a glass or two of gorgeous bubbles!!! I'll pass on the pate tho...:munch::wine:


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh good idea FT, however if I do that DH will eat it all as he's got zero willpower. I also think the camenbert will smell too good to resist! Might put a bottle of champagne in the fridge to chill but wasn't sure if that's tempting fate!!


----------



## kymied

Nice FT! It sounds like you're going to have a delicious celebration dinner. 

I have brown sugar, I think I'll just use that.

When they talk about induction here it's usually Pitocin drip. They do it at 14 days past due unless the baby is big or stressed. It usually gets things moving in a couple hours. If it doesn't they do a c-section. The strip and sweep they do at the doctor's office any time after 40 weeks.


----------



## MissyBlaze

I totally got lost there, it's taken me AGES to write my birth story so i'm totally behind! Need to go and check who's had babas. 

I'm putting it in a spoiler as some people might find it a bit scary but I have to say that I feel totally fine about it. Not at all traumatised and kind of found the whole day quite enjoyable (apart from the horrific pain part). 



Spoiler
ok... so this is going to be a bit rubbish, and mostly pieced together from my posts on here!

So as you all know i'd been having random bouts of contractions for aaaaaaages. Anyway, on the Thursday night I couldn't sleep. Just really uncomfortable, really achy and huffy. So I came and lay on the sofa and Trashy managed to bore me to sleep with tales of tupperware.. 

Woke up on Friday, still kind of crampy and felt really down, almost could not believe that the baby hadn't come in the night. I just felt like that was the day, nothing I could put my finger on, just felt... odd. No contractions per se, no show, no waters. 

About 10am I start feeling really crampy, like I just had a bad stomach... on the advice of you lot I go for a big poo and they get loads worse. Kind of still thought that it was another false alarm. Started bouncing on the ball, walking around, trying to get things going. Theyre about 5 mins apart. 

12pm I ring the unit, they tell me my own midwife is on her way over. She arrives anout an hour later and checks me over. Listens in to baby, then VE...4-5cm... she listens in again and baby's HR is high, about 180-190bpm. It stays like it for a while. She decides to go to another appointment for an hour and then come back. She advises me to have a bath or to fill the pool and get in it as Im established. 

OH is on the phone to a colleague and Im trying to inflate the pool whilst contracting. I get cross and shout him to come and help me. He does. The pump doesnt work to fill the pool with water so we start using buckets. It seems to take forever and ever. At this point I go to the loo and see a bit of my show, slightly bloody but nothing exciting. I get in the pool, it is amazing. The whole time we are laughing and joking and the atmosphere is super exciting and lovely. He takes loads of pics of me in the pool and supports me better than I ever could have hoped for through contractions. Hes the perfect mix of supportive and not too touchy. Because of the babys heart rate I am drinking lots of fluid as I figure thats what theyd do if I went in to the hospital. 

Midwife comes back and offers me Gas and Air, I decline as Im feeling pretty good. Babys heart rate is back to normal

4.30pm ish The contractions start tailing off a bit so I get out of the water for a while to get them going again. Around about here the second midwife turns up (my MW is only meant to be working till 5 but wants to stay to meet our baby). I dont really like this midwife, shes a bit talky and annoying. 

6.30pm Another VE, Im 6cm. Whilst I have a contraction as shes examining me my waters go, on the sofa. Lovely and pink and healthy. OH is sad about the sofa as I dont tell him Im lying on a puppy training pad haha. The midwife tells me I can get back in the pool if I want to but I decide to stay out until they kick off a bit more. A neighbour comes over and is freaking out that the midwife has parked on the pavement so she and OH go out to sort out cars. Im left with the annoying midwife and suddenly the contractions get STRONG. Lasting well over a minute and feel really different and all in my pelvis. When OH and our midwife come back we decide to get back in the water. 

Back in the pool and they offer me gas and air again. At this point I feel really horrible and start to feel like I need to push at the height of contractions. Theyre a bit mind blowing so I agree. Contraction number 1 with it is ACE, I laugh my arse off and the midwives arent sure if Im crying or laughing. I cant stop in between and its brilliant. Next contraction is similar and then they kind of go back to normal. The gas is great for helping me remember to breathe slowly though, and for biting on. 

We carry on like this for a while. The contractions really increasing in intensity, the pushing feeling becomes a bit overwhelming although I am sure that I shouldnt be pushing as I KNOW in my heart Im not ready, I cant stop it. We try LOADS of different positions within the pool to try and stop the feeling but nothing really helps for a long time. 

About 9.30pm the midwife asks me if Id like her to examine me again as were all concerned about the pushing and Im getting a bit stressed. I agree and get out of the water and lie on the floor. Im 6-7cm and pretty gutted although I was pretty sure that was what was happening. The midwife reassures me that the baby is fine so she is happyt to stay at home. She also says that I can go into hospital for an epidural to help me stop pushing. The contractions are now horrific and taking over my whole body. I go to the loo and the contraction is there is so scary. Me and OH have a chat and we agree to go in. I feel quite relieved. Midwife rings for an ambulance and its there within 2 minutes (although it seems like hours). 

I go in the ambulance with the midwife and OH follows in the car. We live about 2 miles from the hospital but somehow OH manages to beat us there and has to stay in the room by himself for 10 minutes! I have no recollection of why the journey took so long! 

We get to the room and Im freaking out. I keep screaming and shouting. They need to wait for the anesthetist as well as take bloods from me, put me on a monitor, and cannulate me etc. This seems like the longest wait ever ever ever. The doctor comes and examines me and Im still 7cm. I dont mind as I know that once the epidural is in my body can get on with its job without me pushing. 

Sometime before midnight the anesthetist arrives. He consents me and tells me all the possible side effects etc. I agree. I move round on the bed to get into the right position and my waters start pouring out like crazy. Every contraction it seems like a whole pint pours out. Eventually the epidural is in and I lie back in the bed to see that the waters have gone green. Boo, mec. Midwives change the bed for me and we wait for the epidural to kick in. Its the best feeling ever and me and OH doze. 

About 3am the monitor shows that although the baby is ok, its not brilliant, there are no accelerations and the heart rate very occasionally drops with a contraction. That combined with the meconium makes the midwives worry so they call the doctor back. Im contracting 6 in 10 minutes at this point, I can feel the pressure of them but no pain. The doctor comes and examines me, Im now 6cm and really swollen, the baby is direct OP (so well and truly back to back), with a deflexed head (not tucked in chin to chest but kind of looking straight forward) . He is brilliant. He explains my options, he says that his preference would be a c section as they cant put me on the hormone drip to speed things up as Im already contracting more than they would like and the baby isnt coping brilliantly (but also not DREADFUL). I agree, OH wakes up and I tell him. 

OH puts on scrubs, he then has to wait in the room while they take me to theatre and top up the epidural. OH then comes through and sits next to me. My epidural is super effective and somehow sends my eye to sleep, and both my arms. The anesthetist tells me theyre cleaning my tummy and asks if I want to know when they start. I say NO way. He says ahh they started ages ago. It really just feels like someone rubbing my tummy. Not at all painful or horrible (kind of relaxing weirdly).

Suddenly there is a big slurpy sound where theyre sucking up the waters. The anesthetist says theres your waters, theres a head, theres the shoulders and we have a baby! (born at 04.16 on 10th March). The baby cries straight away. They bring him over to us as Id asked for OH to tell me the sex and ask what weve got. OH says its a little boy!. The midwife says not that little, take him to the ressusitaire with the paeds to check him over and asks if we want him weighed. We do. Hes is 9lbs 4oz. 

They wrap him and give him to OH (as Im worried about my dead arms) while they suture me up and try and sort out a little bit of bleeding. Eventually OH and the baby are taken back to the room. He later tells me he was there about 20 minutes and had a little cry while he dressed and cuddled him. The doctors were all amazing. They wrote in my notes that next time I should have a VBAC. Im wheeled back into the delivery room and OH stays for an hour or so and then goes home to not sleep. Weird weird day!


----------



## lozza1uk

Wow Missy that's detailed but fascinating! And hasn't scared me at all. Nice to see Rashy playing her part too :haha:
Reading all these birth stories is weirdly making me look forward to mine!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mega congrats Mitch, Loo and Laura!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## firsttimer1

MISSY - :hugs: JUST FINISHED READING IT x

the bit about your OH spending those 20mins with Ted made me cry a little..... :cloud9: I know it wasnt the birth you wanted and im sorry you were in so much pain, but Ted (as you know) is gorgeous and you are both OK which is the main thing :hugs: Sounds like the team you had (MW,docs etc) were great - and im glad the epidural did its job for you. This is why i will NEVER write off any sort of pain relief. Its also fab that the doc said next time you can go for a VBAC.... how encouraging.

When u say the doc examined you and Ted was back to back with the head in the wrong position (not chin down) - how did they know that? Just by feeling???? if so - thats incredible? xxx


----------



## citymouse

lozza1uk said:


> Wow Missy that's detailed but fascinating! And hasn't scared me at all. Nice to see Rashy playing her part too :haha:
> Reading all these birth stories is weirdly making me look forward to mine!

D'oh, I wasn't going to read it but now I must see what it says! Unless Missy's surrounded by other rashy people and writing about them. ;)


----------



## waula

Thanks Missy - really good to read your story...thank you for sharing...:hugs: sorry Ted had gone direct OP in the pool - sounds like it was all going perfectly until that point! Great news about the VBAC too... Hope you're ok and recovering well...how is Ted getting on???

Loving your exciting fridge contents lads!!!!

Another of NCT ladies had their babies today - now 6/7 had/having boys so evens up our girl:boy ratio on here!!!!

xxx


----------



## citymouse

Okay, I read it! Love your attitude, Missy, and like I said, it's only going to make you a star midwife to have been through so many different things yourself. So sweet about your OH and Ted having some time together.

AFM, feeling heavy and lots of pressure. Got in the hot tub last night (with the temp turned way down) and floated around for a while with DH, very pleasant and comfy and we talk a lot about the baby. He's so cute... he's not "excited" about the baby and that makes him sad, but the thing is that we're not very excitable people. So I think it's better that we welcome her with our quieter happiness than worry about bouncing off the walls. 

I'm very excited to meet her but still apprehensive about the changes it will bring to our lives. So I'm just not worrying about it until she's here, when I know I'll be over the moon for her. Now I'm afraid the little stinker is holding on until I do really finish my work! :dohh: Guess I'd better get on it. 

Good thing we didn't invite MIL out for the weekend... at the hotel she would have stayed at (because of the construction downstairs) there was a shooting this morning! It was a domestic dispute, not a random thing, but we would have never heard the end of it. 

Feeling good, walking around constantly thinking, "Open... wide... soft..." Is it healthy to spend so much time thinking about one's cervix? :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

firsttimer1 said:


> MISSY - :hugs: JUST FINISHED READING IT x
> 
> the bit about your OH spending those 20mins with Ted made me cry a little..... :cloud9: I know it wasnt the birth you wanted and im sorry you were in so much pain, but Ted (as you know) is gorgeous and you are both OK which is the main thing :hugs: Sounds like the team you had (MW,docs etc) were great - and im glad the epidural did its job for you. This is why i will NEVER write off any sort of pain relief. Its also fab that the doc said next time you can go for a VBAC.... how encouraging.
> 
> When u say the doc examined you and Ted was back to back with the head in the wrong position (not chin down) - how did they know that? Just by feeling???? if so - thats incredible? xxx

I know, it made me cry when he told me he'd done that too. 

With a VVE there are loads of things to check.... so they check how dilated, how eggfaced etc you are, plus where the head is in relation to your pelvis, plus the position. Thats done by feeling fontanelles and suture lines on the baby's head (theres the big diamond shaped one on top of the head and a smaller triangle shaped one on the back of the head). in my case he ciuld fee the big one...


----------



## firsttimer1

wow... i just find it all so clever and amazing :)

and we demand more piccies of Ted soon of course :haha: 

enjoy it all hunni :cloud9:


----------



## wondertwins

Beautiful story, Missy. Thanks for sharing. At some point before the boys are one year old, I hope to get around to writing mine out too. I had the same experience with the c section being oddly relaxing. Not uncomfortable at all. :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula - all good here. Just trying to wean Ted off the nipple shields which is annoying. His belly button STINKS at the moment and i cant wait for it to drop off. My scar has gone mad and the midwives think its infected so i'm off to the docs at 5. 

City, i think me and OH were the same, but since he's been born its super exciting, It's really hard to really imagine before it happens. It's overwhelming then it does though.


----------



## Glowstar

Nice birth story Missy and not at all scary...quite the opposite even though it ended with a c-section it sounds like the birth was all it could be and more.

Lozza - I hope your S&S get's things going for you on Wednesday :winkwink: FT you have a S&S the same day as me Friday so we could be on the 'go' at the same time :thumbup: (if you don't go before of course)

Well I think that's the rest of us either overdue or down to single figures now :thumbup: There's not many of us left now....it's like the end of an era!!! :cry:

This thread goes quieter and quieter as :baby: arrive.


----------



## firsttimer1

i know its weird isnt it? all quiet now... but for many good reasons :baby:

Thats true glow, we COULD be in labour at same time heehee.... i hope so as that would mean i avoided induction LOL.... im still keeping my fingers crossed for a water birth :happydance:

urgh - remember last week i wanted fish and really salty chips, well i didnt get any (but mitch did LOL) so im hoping tonights the night...... but it feels wrong when we are doing a food shop tonight :rofl:

It feels double wrong seen as im currently obsessing over having a double chin!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh great - my melon ticker is gone :dohh: guess thats it then. Digs must be walking around the house somewhere as ive obviously had them and forgotton!!!! :rofl:

EDIT: melon is back. thank god for that. Im still pregnant.


----------



## lozza1uk

Someone's tagged a photo of Joanna with a baby on FB, has anyone heard from her?!!


----------



## firsttimer1

awwww yes, just seen! she has had her baby boy! :happydance: so happy for her :)

wow - she didnt waste any time after starting mat leave on friday :rofl:

edit: wont add her to first page as unsure on date of birth / name etc (until she lets us know) xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

OMG! yeah just seen it! looks like her little boy has arrived!!! :happydance:

:brat: I want mine NOW we were due the same day....means I am officially the last due on this thread now! 

OK...who dares phoning L&D with a 'story' so you can go up to be induced :rofl: I know I bloody do..........so fed up now and I'm not even due yet :rofl:


----------



## Kel127

Glow- I'm due on the 28th too! I'm sure I will be going over due


----------



## firsttimer1

Aww glow hunni, you dont wanna be induced :hugs: (or do you - if so, go for it, no judgement here haha) LOL xxx it wont be long hunni ... i bet you will have yours before i do :hugs:

what sort of birth are you planning? just a hospital one and see how it goes? or water? or home? xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Kel - you can join my pity party if you want :haha:

FT - hospital birth for me...especially with my history of bleeding :shock: I might get in the birthing pool but depends on how baby is doing etc or if I even have time as I laboured really quickly last time. 
I'm just staying really open minded and will go with how I feel at the time...absolutely NO birth plan written here :winkwink:
The only thing I have to remember (and so does OH in case I forget) is to mention as soon as we get there about my history of bleeding and they will take blood and do a cross match straight away to make sure they have enough units in case I need it. 

I'm slightly worried that OH works 26 miles away :shock: that's an hour trip back home if things kick off when he's not here and another 20 minutes to the hospital :wacko: Nearest family member is 20 miles away....so about 45 minutes.


----------



## Widger

Oh wow... Joanna too!! She said she was getting all sorts of pains.
Congratulations again Mitch and Loo on your non-toddler baby girl :)

I'm still here Glow :hi: and as Daniel was late, can only assume same will happen again so I'll no doubt be around.

Missy - I'll read at another time. Yes, I know I've been through everything before but it was pretty traumatic and suppose I want to block the thought of labour out, until I'm actually in it. Glad you were happy with everything though.

MrsC - hope things progress, as the mw said, it might mean nothing. Let's face it, they have got estimated weight wrong on a few babies here on this thread so.just shows, not an exact science.

Don't you think newfielady gone quiet too??


----------



## Glowstar

:hugs: Widger

Newfie posted on FB today I think 39+6 so assume she's still hanging on :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer1

I wrote a birth plan *Glow*, but more to waste time then anything... not sure i will ACTUALLY bring it :haha: i prefer to go with flow. Im still unsure on ALOT of things (eg when to cut cord.. who we are calling and when) and kinda just wanna see what happens :hugs: 
I think you will have your little one this weekend.... :winkwink:

at least if i AMMMMMM induced on the monday/tuesday then i will get to watch this saturdays footy and sundays F1 in peace :rofl: But i just cant imagine STILL being pregnant this time next week :shrug:

:hi: *waula*! Yup newfie is quiet but she's been on FB so no baby for her yet... xxx


----------



## Widger

Glow - I bled last time too so will have managed 3rd stage. I suppose I'm worried will happen again. Luckily hubby is on the case to mention it as I might not be in right frame of mind when entering delivery suite :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

missey - just read your birth story. it is really good and so detailed. very interesting. it does sound positive even though it wasnt the birth you envisaged. well done!

Joanna has had her baby?????!!!!! congrats to her but im not sure anyone else is going to be allowed to queue jump! lol

just catching up on what everyone has been up to this afternoon


----------



## waula

anyone know anything about milk coming in? boobs went massive/hard on day 2-3 but today are just pouring with milk...didn't realise it would come in twice!!!!!

Joanna congratulations hun!!! :hugs:

Missy - with you on stinky stumps :sick: and sorry to hear your incision is possibly infected -hope the antibiotics get it sorted :hugs:
xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just read the last few posts:

lozza - glad you like the magazine. its a bargain isnt it! bit of fun anyway.

FT - i think you will need to get the cake re-iced as although the icing will probably edible wont it be a bit hard? i think fresh icing would be tastier but its up to you. im def re-icing mine.

nic and kymied - enjoy the cookie making. they really are super delicious. i think i might make some more to freeze.

i spent the afternoon wandering around M&S and then having some yummy carrot cake in the cafe with tea.

mum and I are planning on going for a v.posh afternoon tea in a local hotel on wednesday which will be fun. you never know having 'plans' might kick in sods law and labour might start to ruin my plans! lol


----------



## citymouse

Hurray for Joanna!

What about crowned? Anybody heard from her lately? Or am I on crack and have been talking to her all weekend and just had it melt out of my prego brain? :haha:

The thread is quiet but I'm sure once everyone gets home and settled things will pick up again! 

I think we should come up with some sort of prize for the last March baby born. I wonder if mine will be it. Though I'm half expecting to be kept at the hospital after my appointment Wednesday for my blood pressure. I haven't checked it lately but I know it goes up from time to time. Ah! And the contractor just got here... I'm sure that will help it. :roll:


----------



## lozza1uk

Danielle's not due until April so there's a chance she could win the wooden spoon for last baby! 
I've been struck down by this cold so would actually rather avoid labour for a couple of days as don't feel I could last the distance at the moment!


----------



## Glowstar

Waula - it could be he's not feeding as much as he was.....I can't remember what happened with mine :wacko: I do remember them leaking regularly though so as long as they don't get engorged you should be fine. You'll know that feeling when they start to get really full :winkwink:

Widger - I'm having a managed 3rd stage too :winkwink: I don't want to be messing about want all dealings with my Foof sorted asap so I can enjoy baby without worrying. Also I was 2 weeks late with my first but only a day late with my 2nd so there's a really good chance you won't go overdue this time :hugs:

Cupcake - Ooooo afternoon tea sounds lush! and you're right.....now you've made plans baby will make an appearance :haha:

Lozza - hope your cold goes away soon :hugs:

City - Crowned was online last night so you need to put that crack away :rofl: 

FT - you have such a good relaxed attitude....towards pregnancy & labour so you are bound to make an amazing Mummy :winkwink: 

I feel weirdly excited for all you first time Mamma's meeting your babies for the first time.....It really is the most amazing feeling and you really do feel like you're the ONLY person in the world to have done it!!! 

I'm putting a bet on with OH that the first words that come out of his Mum's mouth are 'Oh he looks just like Steven' :haha: anyone else think that will be EXACTLY what their MIL will say???


----------



## citymouse

I'm thinking my MIL will walk into our house, look around, and say, "See? I told you you'd want my help right away!"

:rofl: And then I'll say, "Nope, and to be honest I still don't."


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow - YES! Mil already said the 20 week scan looks like Nathan!! Deluded.


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: City and Lozza!!! 

Because I'm bored thought I'd post a bump shot...last one taken today.

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/385-1.jpg


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

great bump progression glow - tattoo still holding up well from what i can see.

am i winning the prize for most overdue march mama at the mo? followed closely by Ft and lozza i think.


----------



## Glowstar

Yes Tat it holding up OK...no wonder what it will look like after though :shock:

Yes Cupcake I think you are the most overdue so the laws of averages say it HAS to be your turn next :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

hmm... not convinced i'll be next personally.... lol. Still im hoping so!

i keep meaning to take another bump photo. i did have some video taken of my yesterday on the beach showing off the bump in all its glory. Thought it might be fun to have 'before' and 'after' footage!

i have been looking at clothes to wear this summer today. I think i am longing for the summer and i am drawn to pretty summer dresses and swimwear!


----------



## Widger

Lozza - :rofl: at your MIL comment, then sat here thinking hmmm, maybe I'll become that MIL one day :rofl:

Oh and sometimes cold symptoms can mean labour.... I'm sure thus is what happened to a friend of mine :)

Glow - yep, happy for them to just get everything out and quick. I bled lots few hours after delivery. Not quite sure how they know how much you lose exactly? Good luck with it all xx

Waula - I had issues like this in beginning too. I used to let Daniel feed from both boobs, then when I went to just one it took few days for the other to realise. Your body will suss it out soon enough. It isn't pleasant I'll agree :)

Cupcake - great idea to organise something. Positive thinking :hugs:


Didn't manage to snooze today so am thoroughly shattered. Grumpy toddlers and nine month pregnant mummy is hard going :wacko: 

Have a horrendously bad stiff neck too, no labour symptoms though


----------



## crowned

Yep, I'm still here. Thanks for checking though :flower:

Loads of symptoms and yet none at all :haha: Lots of symptoms: baby is SUPER low and putting a ton of pressure down there, everything is all swollen. I was exhausted this morning, despite 7 hours of sleep. Contractions happening frequently, but with no recognizable pattern (for several days now). I say no symptoms because I haven`t had a show or seen my plug or broken my waters or anything yet...


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

maybe you'll be next crowned? lots of ladies say they have increased numbers of BH leading up to labour

widger - its not the same without a nap is it? i didnt have one today and im tired too, i dont know how you guys with toddlers cope!


----------



## kymied

Cupcake We're in queue?! Well you better go soon because I don't want to wait too much longer. So you and FT and Lozza go tomorrow so KKL and I can go Wednesday ok?


----------



## firsttimer1

*Cupcake *- oooo so did you make the butterfly cookies from thst mag? ive bought the stuff to make them tomo.... also going to make a small devils food cake to freeze :) and thanks for tips on icing - will ice it :)

*glow* - GREAT BUMP!!!! that tat deserves a medal :) as for being chilled out, i think its only due to the fact that i said no to the MW when she said she could get an early induction arranged due to pelvis problems. I can hardly say no and then moan can i :rofl: But i 100% DEFO want digs to come naturally by friday - so im sure im going to get more tetchy as the week goes on :haha:

Mmmmmm ive had NO increased hicks...... hope that doesnt mean im defo gonna be induced :nope:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i havent made the butterfly biscuits but it might give me something else to do! i thought the recipe was a bit bland. When i want to make iced biscuits i use a very similar recipe but it has grated orange rind in it which is just a bit more tasty.

i did use the small butterfly cutter and the glitter to decorate the cake i made for my mum's mothers day cake though.

kymied - its a deal! lol

i think i might make a fruit cake to store in a tin to serve guests because that will keep well. hopefully i will also have time/energy to make more cookies to freeze. What did you freeze the cookies in? a clip and lock box, or something?


----------



## citymouse

Aw, FT, and to think we never believed you when you said you'd be overdue! :rofl: That'll teach us. 

Crowned, glad you're still here! LOL, I get too excitable when I try to figure out who's where.

Well, my countertop isn't coming in until Thursday. :roll: The thing is, if anything starts to pick up, I'm kicking these loud-ass *******s out of my house. And then they have the two days I'm in the hospital to finish as much as they can before I get out my shotgun and chase them off my property like a bunch of cattle rustlers. :rofl: Like, seriously, I'm not letting my MOM be here after the baby's born, a bunch of slow, tone-deaf construction guys can seriously kiss my ass. 

The cabinet doors are going in today, so that's good. That means that tonight I can maybe start putting things away! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

yer, i was thinking of ''sprucing'' up the recipe too - will let you know what i do to it tomorrow ;) think im doing a day of baking. also going to make mitchs cookies again but this time white chocolate :dance:

I just freeze in seal tight freezer bags... as very short on freezer space LOL xxx airtight tins are prob better tho if you have the space. But saying that, my cakes always keep well in the bags as long as sealed tight :)

Ive got a really racing heart tonight....... :shrug: hope i didnt overdo it putting our mammoth shop away! x


----------



## emera35

Missy - :hugs: Loved your birth story! Even when things don't go as we hope or expect, getting a beautiful healthy baby out of it at the end makes anything worth while, and your story illustrates that perfectly :) Also the benefit of being open and accepting of circumstances, it clearly makes everything less stressful! :hugs: Sorry to hear about your possible infection. Hope Ted's stump sorts itself too :hugs:

Cupcake - I went 9 days overdue, so i think you have a couple more days before you win that particular badge! ;)

FT - I'd definitely have the cake re-iced, it will taste better :thumbup:

Waula - It can take a week or 2 for your milk to settle in. Are you still very engorged or they are just leaking like mad? My engorgement settled down by around day 10 last time but i would leak like crazy for the first couple of months really. Worst thing is when you get emotional, or have that surge of love thinking about your baby and you get a letdown, it can literally spray out for no good reason! :haha: If Noah is feeding a bit more than he was say a couple of days ago, then your supply could be upping itself a bit in response, so that could cause the leaking too. If you find your more engorged then he could be taking less milk, so you are slightly over producing, that would make you more engorged again. It will settle though :thumbup:

Glow - Lush bump lady! :dance:

Gaah, my head emptied itself again :wacko:

Didn't get a ton of sleep last night, Freyja wanted to feed from 2.20am -4.50am solidly! :shock: Seriously, she's such a glutton, she feeds till it comes out her ears, then hiccups for 10 minutes, sicks a load up then starts shouting for more! :haha: 
She had her heel prick test today, she was NOT impressed! Also got weighed again. On day 3 she was 80g under her birth weight, which was a really small loss, so very happy. The MW said she'd probably carry on losing slowly for a while, but no! Weighed her today and she's 10g above birth weight! The MW actually asked me to take her off and reset the scales to check they were accurate! :haha: Can't believe she's gaining so well by day 6, amazing. Seriously proud Mummy moment! :dance:

Had my brother and SIL and niece and nephew over for the afternoon. It was lovely, but having 4 kids under the age of 3 in the house is totally mental! My niece is 2 3/4, Roh's nearly 2, my nephew is 8 months and then Freyja too! Chaos :cloud9: Much fun had though :)

We are going to register Freyja tomorrow, which will be good to have done.

Still feeling a little bit delicate myself, and have passed another clot today, but each time one goes i feel a bit better, so i think its a good sign :thumbup: MW thinks i don't have an infection, just maybe some retained tissue, so the clots are sort of good in the sense its coming out :thumbup:

Going to try writing a full birth story tonight i need to get it down before i lose the details!


----------



## citymouse

Good to hear from you, Emera! Glad to hear they don't think it's an infection. 

I see lurking mamas viewing the thread... hope you're all snuggling your babies and enjoying our inadequate chat without you. Hurry back to us! 

I just had a little "Come to Jesus" talk with the contractor. It started with me asking him to get the new toilet out of the back of my car because I don't feel like pulling up to the maternity entrance with a toilet in my car ("Hey, guys, brought my own!"). :rofl: The good news is that I can fill the cabinets tonight! Which means getting stuff out of the coat closet, which means getting the coats out of the baby's room! It's such a lot of trickle-down effect in terms of stuff getting where it needs to go. 

Getting work done today, still more to go. According to my original estimates, I should be done by now, but nope! Nothing is ever that simple.

Can I tell you what I don't feel like doing today? Working out! :sick: Oh well, no good reason to cancel except there being a baby head in my vajayjay.


----------



## kymied

Mouse I like the term "foof" better than "vajayjay" since "vajayjay" makes me think of Barbara Walters and that's disturbing.


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - sounds like things are going fab with Freyja :thumbup: DD2 was the same and regained her birth weight and then some within about 5 days...mind you I did feed her constantly as she was a greedy little oinker! You have every right to feel very proud :winkwink:

City - You sound so calm about the contractors!!! they seem to have been there for ages....tell them to 'hurry the F-up' :haha: don't know how you can be bothered working out! I always seem to have a list of things I should be doing but NEVER get round to doing...mostly cleaning :dohh:

Off to the shops to buy some sweets...I'm bored.com :sleep:


----------



## citymouse

Where's your American pride, Kymied? :rofl: 

I got "vajayjay" from 30 Rock... but I'll try to use foof in the future. 

Oh, meant to say, the tree looks wonderful!


----------



## citymouse

Glowie, I'm so used to the contractor being here... they started work in January and have basically been here 3-5 days a week since then. 

People in my family think I'm so standoffish and such a loner, because I work at home, but the truth is that I haven't been alone in the house since before the holidays. I just get used to the noise and the dust and the bustle... and the singing. Oh, God, the singing... 

At least they're downstairs and I'm upstairs, so we don't cross paths a lot. I can still hear everything they do, but I have relative privacy. 

And it's almost done! It's going to be really nice, so I can take comfort from that. But yeah, the sooner the better. 

Now... back to work!


----------



## kymied

At least you have contractors, I have to wait for my husband to finish everything himself because he refuses to hire people. My mom has been helping A LOT but my hubby doesn't like the way she does a lot of things because he's a perfectionist.


----------



## firsttimer1

whoohooo after moaning that i dont get hicks - i just had about ten! Sure it means nothing but i dont care, i will take anything i can get :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

kymied said:


> At least you have contractors, I have to wait for my husband to finish everything himself because he refuses to hire people. My mom has been helping A LOT but my hubby doesn't like the way she does a lot of things because he's a perfectionist.

See, my DH and the handiwork... not so much. :haha: So not having a contractor would be a physical impossibility.


----------



## citymouse

Yay, FT! Come on, Digs! Kick your way out of there!


----------



## emera35

Ooh, Glow i want sweets now! :munch: Fruitella for some reason, or Chewitts.... haven't had those in about 15 years. but now i want some. Or Haribo starmix would suffice... i'd even settle for a wine gum..... Gaah, no must resist!! If i start with the "its ok, i'm breastfeeding i can have that slice of cake" thing i'm going to end up the same as last time and actually start gaining again rather than losing. That would be dumbass. Guess i'll go peel an orange! :haha: Saying that oranges are exciting! As is a cup of coffee, even if its decaf! I couldn't have eaten an orange this time last week if i'd wanted to. Well, i could have, but the acid would have made it shoot straight back out! :sick: Sorry to you still preggo ladies, but my goodness reflux was a misery!!

FT, this will encourage you though, whilst i can still feel my SPD pain a little bit, its getting better on a daily basis. I'd imagine this time next week it will be totally gone! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks rashy but pretty sure it means nothing :rofl: no other signs at all :shrug:

emera - thats sooooooooo good to hear about your SPD.... glad its going and ur more comfy :hugs: hope im the same! x


----------



## Glowstar

Emera - :haha: I couldn't decide so got some Maltesers, Revels and some Skittles :munch:

City - I normally call a Vajayjay a Minky but no one uses that term on here....I quite like it :haha:

FT - mmmmm sounds like your uterus might be revving up for some real action :happydance: c'mon digs....dig deeper :happydance:

Edited to add: I've just been to Tesco Express in my PJ bottoms :shock: :rofl: that's what pregnancy does to you!!


----------



## citymouse

My next late-night story will be the tale of three naughty kittens--Foof, Minky, and Vajayjay.


----------



## Glowstar

:rofl: @ City...you always make me smile :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG loving the do-da talk... Rashy, your mental :hugs: :rofl:

well...... SOD BEING CHILLED OUT! no more i say!!!! after just seeing both mitchs and emmas adorrrraaablllleeeee babies on FB, ive decided digs simply must come out!

That..... plus mummy is getting a double chin. again.

so thats it digs..... notice is served!!!! :rofl: ps. if you could come out now that would be great as there is footy and F1 at the weekend.... just saying. :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Think i might be losing my marbles... I just squeezed toothpaste onto my hands instead of soap! :blush:

Bit random, night all!


----------



## firsttimer1

maybe thats a labour sign - its as good as any!!! :rofl: Night lozza xxxx


----------



## emera35

Lozza - Haha! :haha: Oops! You just wait for the baby fug tiredness, i did all sorts of random things! Milk in the dishwasher, tv remote in the fridge, making repeated cups of tea, putting them down, forgetting them and then having to clear up 10 un-drunk cups of tea each night, and my personal favourite, changing Roh's nappy, getting him nice and snug in a fresh sleepsuit etc. sitting down to feed him and then feeling all wet and realizing i'd forgotten to put the new nappy on him....

Ahhh the joys! :dance:


----------



## emera35

Oh i'm happy, my cheapo crappo stroller died the other day (think OH got a bit brutal with it to be honest) i've just ordered a new, much nicer one, will be here by Friday! :dance: Oh, and they happened to have some baby clothes on sale whilst i was browsing, what a shame! Mmmm shopping fun! :D


----------



## KellyC75

Glowstar said:


> Edited to add: I've just been to Tesco Express in my PJ bottoms :shock: :rofl: that's what pregnancy does to you!!

:rofl: 

PJs are the best when your pregnant arent they :cloud9:


----------



## emera35

Pjs are the best generally! Pregnancy just gives you the excuse to wear 'em out! :D I quite like popping up the shop in my slippers and pjs helps to reinforce that community vibe! Or wait... Is that care in the community? :wacko:


----------



## emera35

Oh Glow meant to say, I rather like Minky as a name for the lady bits. Sounds a bit better than Growler which is what OH has been calling it. Although that may be a reflection on the as yet untamed state of the region in question....

I'm soo not going there yet, its earnt some time off for recovery! :shock:


----------



## Glowstar

I don't bloody blame you Emera...I wouldn't want anyone near my 'growler' either :rofl: 

Mine's def a Minky at the moment as I trimmed it the other night...didn't want a repeat of blocking the plughole again like last night :haha: hoping I don't have to do it again before baby comes as I really can't be bothered :shrug:


----------



## kymied

Mouse - I can't wait for your story tonight! Also, my friend's cat had kittens today, she was due the same day as me. She beat me! But the kittens are really freaking cute so I guess it's ok. There's even a dilute calico like my Lily.

Last night my hubby was cleaning up his nether region and I said "I'm totally jealous, I can barely reach my junk never mind see it!" I'll trim it eventually. Whenever it's healed from getting this kid out.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, now we've done it... we've scared all the lurkers away. :rofl: 

Kymied, LOL, you should start a thread in third tri about your friend's cat who just had to show you up by having babies before you. (Those threads amaze me... "I'm six months pregnant and my sister just got pregnant and she's stealing my thunder! She'd been trying for five years, couldn't she just wait a few months longer?" :brat: )

Working out wasn't as bad as I thought. Moving around actually helps me feel better. 

There's a place nearby that has a "pregnancy salad." Thinking about asking DH to pick up dinner there on his way home. He'll say no, but then I'll tell him it's that or DTD with his National Geographic specimen of a wife.


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: @ City!!

The threads in 3rd Tri are hilarious...are there are any 'normal' pregnant ladies apart from the ones on this thread :shock:


----------



## citymouse

I wonder that a lot. I have like 15 people on my ignore list these days. Obviously none of the awesome laddies here, but so many people who are just like live wires... who seem to have nothing better to do than pick fights!

It's not that hard to avoid fights, for heaven's sake. We talk about all sorts of crap in here and nobody ever has a hissyfit. I mean, not aimed at each other.

Can't wait to hear more baby details from Loo!

Grr... I asked DH to bring me that salad, and he said, "Are you done with your work?" Work, shmerk! Phooey! I think he and the baby are in league against me to get me to finish up. Whereas my brain is like, "Oh, I can finish later." 

Anyway, I can start loading up some of the cabinets! Not all of them, because the handles for some of the drawers need longer screws. Oh well--I shan't be deterred! I'm reclaiming my coat closet tonight!


----------



## citymouse

(But first, a shower. I feel stinky.)


----------



## kymied

There's a place near where I work that has a "labor cream cheese" 
So we have salad, cream cheese, eggplant parm, cookies, pineapple, sperm.... I'm wondering if you should make it all into one meal....


----------



## Glowstar

OMG could you imagine Kymied :sick: :sick: 

Loo has posted pics of baby on FB...soooooooo cute doesn't look like they have a name yet. So had Joanna and Mitch.....I want my baby now...but know I have to wait my turn or all the overdue Mamma's will be hunting me down :haha:

:thumbup: City for getting organised...leave work...it can wait :kiss:


----------



## lauraclili

Pics of Astrid on FB and in my journal. 

I'm still in hospital and can't upload my pictures. Birth story tomorrow. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Awww she's lovely Laura :kiss:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Laura! She's so precious! Look at that little face! How can you stop kissing those little cheekies? :cloud9:

Here's the link to the post with pics, especially for the new mommies who are too tired to go searching for it: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...stalkers-always-welcomed-41.html#post16206739


----------



## Nicnak282

Morning lads 

Laura - your baby girl is absolutely gorgeous! :flower::baby: Huge congrats honey xx

Just a quick question to all you lads who have actually gone through labour...been up since 4am when a pain woke me up. It was kinda like I needed to go for a poo (TMI I know) and my bump was rock hard! I went to to loo and couldn't do anything :blush: but ever since then I have felt bad pains like I am constipated/ tummy upset/ period pain and my belly goes rock hard. This is happening every 5 mins or so but lasting only for around 20 secs, maybe more at times? 

Does this sound like real labour is beginning or just more of latent labour/ braxton hicks? 

Confused and tired as I was told last Wed I was in latent labour and still nothing!!! Not getting my hopes up but defo feels different! :shrug:

Thanks muchly xxxx

PS Just had to rush for a bowel movement - still having pains/ bump hardening so hasn't helped!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Is it changing,or building in intensity? Where would you say your pains are focused? 

Sounds a bit like mine were but I'm not a great person to ask as my labour didn't progress. 

X


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks Laura - hope you're feeling ok hon? :flower: Cannot believe how cute your :baby: is - so much gorgeous hair!! 

They seem to be getting more intense but in between I feel ok...very confusing! :shrug: 

Will see how I go...hot water bottle on back at mo and just sitting them out.


xxx


----------



## Widger

Astrid is lovely Laura. You must be so delighted to have your baby girl xx
Nicnak - how you feeling now?


----------



## Nicnak282

:hi: widger x I'm feeling a bit odd really...just sent hubby to work knowing that he is only a a 25 min train ride away (he wasn't keen but he worked from home yesterday and does need to go in really...am expecting him back before too long!!)

Not getting my hopes up that this is it as did that last week after my hospital visit. Pains/ tightenings still coming every 6 mins or so but still only lasting 20-30 seconds or so :shrug: Just trying to relax and may have a bath soon as hot water bottle on back is helping a little. 

Hope you're doing good today hon :flower:


----------



## emera35

Nicnak even at the height of my labour I felt totally ok between contractions. They felt like a really tight tummy and lots of squeezing low down. They do hurt quite a lot when its full on labour though, you wouldn't be able to talk etc during them. Hope it is something starting for you! I had nearly 48 hours of random stuff before my hour and a bit of actual labour. With all this latent stuff you have going on, I'll bet your established labour will be really good and quick and efficient :thumbup: :)

Laura - d'awww, gorgeous Astrid! :baby:


----------



## Nicnak282

emera35 said:


> Nicnak even at the height of my labour I felt totally ok between contractions. They felt like a really tight tummy and lots of squeezing low down. They do hurt quite a lot when its full on labour though, you wouldn't be able to talk etc during them. Hope it is something starting for you! I had nearly 48 hours of random stuff before my hour and a bit of actual labour. With all this latent stuff you have going on, I'll bet your established labour will be really good and quick and efficient :thumbup: :)
> 
> Laura - d'awww, gorgeous Astrid! :baby:

Thanks hon, yep that sounds about right...a really tight tummy feeling (worse than BH) and a squeezing motion lower down every 7 mins or so. They are quite uncomfortable/ painful but not unbearable as yet. 

Thanks for the positive thoughts on a quick n efficient labour...whenever it bloody happens I hope it's true!!! :thumbup: 

PS your baby girl is adorable :flower: xx


----------



## emera35

Well sounds like early rather than latent labour to me! How frequent are they now?


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Nik...deffo sounds like early labour to me :thumbup: With my first my waters broke and I had contractions/pains like what you are describing for a good few hours. They weren't really intense and I could talk/walk through them but they were more uncomfortable than BH they were quite erratic to begin with...no real set pattern. 
This stage can last for quite a while, they'll either get more intense or you'll get a show or waters which will/should make them more intense. 
Have a bath, try to relax and conserve you energy if you can.
I really hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Nicnak282

They're every 5-7 mins now but not lasting any longer than 30 seconds or so.

Gonna just see how things progress I think - thank-you!!! xx


----------



## Glowstar

Early labour can last for 24+ hours like this....hope it doesn't for you though! 
Although I said relax....keeping on your feet and leaning over a worktop counter always helped me, it takes the weight off your back. I used to rock backwards and forwards during each contraction. It will help bring baby down more, or get on your birthing ball during each one. 
This is a really good time to practise your breathing techniques, even though they are only lasting 30 seconds each one is doing something :winkwink:


----------



## waula

NikNak!!! Woohoo!!! I am excited for you!!! C'mon :baby: xxxx

Minky, Vajayjay, GROWLER???!!!! :rofl:

Laura - beautiful!!!!! enjoy the cuddles :hugs:

First night for Noah in our room last night, DH off night duties downstairs :dance: and went really well...had a bath with him which was one of the best things I've ever done :cloud9: then 3 hourly feeds :dance:

xxx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Nik - Sound promising hun - have you phoned your midwife or hubby ? 
How adorable are mitch and loo little girls - i agree ive put an eviction notice on my little one now.

Im not due until sunday but not a sign ....... apart from she is still very active at times ..

x


----------



## MsCrow

Nicnak, sounds to me like labour too. I had a short period of these contractions as my waters were going, I was able to buzz about the house and do stuff but I did stop and pause as they got longer. It can often seem like contracts are MUCH shorter than they actually are so I'm sure you're timing them but just in case!

Good luck!

Laura, Astrid is lovely, I hope you're all doing ok? :kiss:

Wow Mitch, Loo, you're brave to be toddling of home. Hope you're both well? Mia is stunning and Loo, I love the photos of the as unnamed little lady of yours. She looks like shes met everyone already! :cloud9:

I'm sure there was more....of yes, Minky, ok, Foof, ok, Vayjay...ok, but GROWLER? I'm a little bit frightened now. :wacko:

OK, there was more but my head is mashed from Edith's 2 hourly stints of sleep last night. Linked to the fact she was only feeding for 20 minutes and then nodding off. At 8am she decided she was ravenous and fed for 60 minutes draining one breast and starting on the other. My bum is numb from sitting up in bed and my head is destroyed.

Waula, my breasts have really softened over the past couple of days, has this happened to you? I was told it would but I wasn't expecting it for a while. I don't feel engorged anymore but Edith's still pooing (sometimes explosively, poor MrC :haha:) and weeing.

I'm trying to decide whether to risk a small amount of money on two Agent Provocateur nursing bras. I think I'm a 32F now, possibly will go back to 30. I have a gorgeous Emily bra on and one on the way. I am determined to have lush nursing bras only.


----------



## lozza1uk

Vitfa - yep their little girls are gorgeous! Astrid is too! Looking forward to seeing what name Loo eventually chooses, and I'm sure Mitch's name wasn't on her original shortlist! By the way, i'll send you a friend request on FB, my initials are LP!

Nic - good luck today! Sounds like it could be it! :hugs:

I was supposed to go for a long walk this morning but have woken up with my cold feeling worse than yesterday so i'm not planning on moving from the sofa. I did have pancakes with maple syrup for breakfast though :happydance:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Opsy didnt mean to leave out astrid - equally gorgeous and beautiful name 

MrsCrow - i agree with pretty nursing bras - ive been on the hunt got two so far - off to look at AP - didnt know they did nursing bras

L x


----------



## citymouse

Just up for a moment and thought I'd check in... Nicnak, good luck! Hope this is it for you!

MsC, we have opposite philosophies on bras. :haha: I say get the nice ones, if it makes you feel good! You've earned them!

Hey, Vitfa, was thinking about you. :wave:

I've realized that the squats we did at yoga Saturday have made my butt muscles totally sore! I need to not give birth until they're back to normal because I think I'd end up keeling over at some point. Note to self: stop those shenanigans at 37 weeks next time.

39 weeks today. March has zoomed by! Holy cow!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Rashy *- what the heck is a pregnancy salad? :rofl: Perhaps we should of all eaten it as a starter to our aubergine labour main... followed by the ''labour cake'' someone posted on ''lickingsignposts'' yesterday :rofl:

*Laura *- Astrid is amazing..... that hair :cloud9:

*Nicnak* - i REALLY hope this is it for you :happydance: although dont tell cupcake.... she doesnt like que jumpers ;) :rofl:

*waula -* has Noahs stump fallen off? sorry for the weird Q...... the reason i ask is do we just wipe our babies down until it does.... and then when it falls off we can bath them?

*Crow *- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*Lozza - * hope you fight off this bug today :( i had a bad cold last week and it was NOT nice :nope: :hugs:

well after HEAPS of hicks last night and a sore lower back nothing else happened. I slept in this morning though till 10:30am!!! very weird for me :shrug: Ive now got the oven turned on to make white choccie versions of mitchs cookies; followed by butterfly biscuits.... and ive put Vax powder on the carpet to see if i can ''spruce it up'' before having a baby demolishes it! :rofl:

no pains etc at the moment though.... in fact... not much going on at all.


----------



## lozza1uk

thanks for the reminder FT, i think i'll make those cookies today too if they'll go in the freezer. 
Nothing going on here either which is good. I want to shake this cold before I go into labour! I also want to avoid sharing a birthday with my niece which is Thursday, so tomorrow or Friday, or the weekend would be great!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

just logging on to see what everyone has been up to.... but i have been distracted by the fact that nic might be in early labour!! good luck

(ps FT is right, no queue jumping!!)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

gorgeous baby pics laura. I cant see the photos of mitch and loo's babies because im not on facebook so i'll have to wait until they post some on here. 

FT - just been reading back, sounds like you were having some symptoms last night?

Nic - def looks like early labour to me. if not, then things are at least going in the right direction.

AFM, i had THE WORST nights sleep last night. i nearly got up to play on the laptop. I was basically awake from 3am until about 7am. I then fell asleep until 9.30am. I am knackered now. I dont think i want labour to start today because im too tired. i kept having BH (def not real contractions) and they stopped me sleeping.

plan today is to make mitch's triple chocolate cookies for the freezer (and a couple for me!), make a quiche for dinner and maybe make a fruit cake.

im too tired at the mo.


----------



## Widger

Oh Nic, sounds promising!!

I've just come back from tumble tots and been bouncing on that bouncy castle again. All I ended up with was a stitch on the walk back home :haha: My stiff neck a little better.

So has Mitch called her baby girl Mia? I've not got you all on fb.


----------



## kkl12

Just jumping on to say hi to everyone and to let you know that Evelyn Genesis was born Sunday the 18th at 10:58 am. She weighed 7lbs.5oz. and was 21.8 inches long.
Because of the length of time my water was broken, both she and I developed a mild infection. After 24 hours of labor and and emergency c-section we are both well but still in the hospital. DH and I are so in love, she couldn't be more beautiful!!! 
Will include pics when I get home and can't wait to catch up! xxx Kim


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations Kim! Beautiful name and can't wait to see photos! :happydance: :baby:

Widger, yep, she's called her Mia.


----------



## MsCrow

*sigh*

4th round of feeding this morning.

I'm on my own, MrC's in town and just missed a train home so that's another hour alone...since 8.30.

Cry...clean bum...feed....no sleep...sick....cry....top and tail.....clean nappy....feed...no sleep...spit up...change bedding and clothes....feed. Cry myself.

Edited to add, congratulations Kim! Gorgeous name.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

wow KK! thats great news! sorry to hear about the infections, any idea when you will get home? cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

:hugs: MsC

sounds tough. At least you haven't got too long on your own. don't have any advice im afraid...


----------



## lozza1uk

MsC - :hugs: No advice i'm afraid but I guess at a week in, things can only get better and it won't always be this intense. Concentrate on a day at a time and I'm sure (I hope at least) it will get easier.


----------



## mitchnorm

Hi ladies....data coverage is shocking to.update you all...hospital has no wifi.:-(

Hoping to go home any time now...newborn checks all good and just waiting my final blood test results. On oral antibiotics now not iv yeah woop
We called our little girl Mia Grace Janet and wait for it.....i sm breastfeeding!!!!!!! It hurts a bit not sure how long i will try it for but seemed easy while stuck here.

Will update more when i get home this afternoon x x and promise to.read bsvk.thro everyones posts. I know about laura and loos baby baby.girls...is nicnak in labour? Can.someone make me some of my cookies and bring them ovet. 

Have pics to.post too. She has lovely dark hair..bit wavy quite long


----------



## lozza1uk

Mitch - I think 3 or 4 of us are making your cookies today... i'm just off to the shops for chocolate! Think i might be a bit far away to pop over with them, but FT has tested that they freeze ok!

Congrats again on your gorgeous little girl - glad your huge baby fears were completely unfounded! And hooray for BF!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

helloo mitch! lovely girls name. look forward to seeing some pics soon. great news on the breastfeeding too. 

right i better get off my fat arse and go and do something. think i will start with the baking. sadly mitch im too far away to drop over some cookies...lol


----------



## waula

Mitch - awesome news!! Love the name Mia :baby: and very excited about seeing pics, not on FB either - I have a thing about babies with lots of hair!!!! :dance: hope you get home ok and get settled in ok and you're not inundated with visitors! Bet your family are so excited about having a little girl one! xxx

KK - Evelyn is our first choice girl name - I LOVE it!!! Glad she's here safe and hope your recovery from your C-sec goes ok...lots of rest and baby cuddles are needed! xxx

MsC - I'm with you hun...Noah having a grumbily day today - not sure if its one of those growth spurty days? He slept really well last night with 3 hr feeds but just unsettled today...already had 4 feeds since 9am :dohh: boobs feeling a little bit softer and more normal today - was just squirting milk everywhere yesterday and he was feeding really well so i'm assuming it was just another burst of milk coming in! left boob just about recovered from sunday visitors and crappy feeding - still really intense when he gets on but can breathe through it. slathering on the lansinoh. i love that stuff.

FT - Noah's stump still on, bit minging but redness not spreading onto his belly - and yes, we bathed him with his stump still on - from what i've read it seems ok to do that!? Hope it is anyway!! :dohh:

Nik - any progression???! :hugs: 

WT - how are the twins?? How are you???! How is the BFing going??? You are my hero xx

I'm very excited that Mitch's cookies can be frozen. I'm going to attempt to make a batch whilst he's snoozing...

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - got your message was going to post but you beat me too it :haha: Glad you are getting home today :winkwink: and yay you for having a go at BF! love the name....and like Lozza don't remember that on your shortlist but I LOVE it :hugs:

KK - congrats on your little girl, hope you are both doing well :hugs:

MrsCrow - It does get a bit like that sometimes...feed/change/feed/change. She might be having a little growth spurt and increasing your supply. Your boobs do seem to deflate a little as you start to make milk on demand. 
Have you considered a dummy? I know a lot of people don't like them but when you are BF a baby and they are a 'grazer' it can really help in between feeds. I used to find that they weren't really hungry but using me as a soother....only grazing at the breast and not really having a proper feed and this can mess with your milk supply too. If I had fed well an hour before and then not settled I would try the dummy to soothe them for a while so that when I did feed them again they were actually hungry. 
Also I am sure there are BF consultants on call who can help you and give you advice :hugs:

Lozza - hope you start to kick this cold soon :hugs:

Cupcake - glad you are keeping busy but BOO HISS for being tired. I'm up most of the night hence I went back to bed again today at 9.00am and didn't surface until 12.00 :blush:


----------



## kymied

So Blessed and KKL beat me and it look like Nicnak will too! I think that's everyone with my due date. Come on little dude you're being a slowpoke!

Congrats KKL I love the name Evelyn. Good job having a due date baby!

I'm totally jealous of all of your facebooking. Can I join in? Search my screen name @gmail.com and add me. This will of course make it hard to match up who is who.


----------



## Glowstar

Course Kymie....my initials are GU. will go and add you now :winkwink:


----------



## MsCrow

Waula, though I would never wish this morning on anyone else, it's comforting to read someone else is experiencing similar. I figured I'd ask you since we gave birth 3 hours apart...maybe Noah and Edith would be at the same stage, seems so! Glad you're healing ok....I found using the rugby ball position on the most damaged nipple for a couple of days really helped to it to heal - I'd sustained the nibbles when she was in a cradle position and I wasn't paying enough attention/assertive enough to re-latch her properly. Doing the same might help you?

Thanks for the advice Glowie. I think the problem is, last night she wasn't feeding for long so could go a couple of hours and then woke up again hungry so I know she was hungrier this morning hence just having to go with the flow. I was just huffed off that I was on my own for so long and beginning to feel like a milk machine. She's finally gone to sleep. I'll consider a dummy if she starts to comfort suckle but I could see her taking deep gulps each time she fed today so figured she needed it.

Waula, Edith's stump fell off the night before last and we'd gently bathed it in warm water and cotton wool. The midwife had bathed her in hospital so I'm sure it's ok to do so.

Great news you're trying BF Mitch, just go with it. It will get harder before it gets suddenly better.....read my mistakes and become the guru!

Thinking of you Nicnak!!!!


----------



## crowned

Congratulations to kkl!!
Love all the babies`names - all very cute!!

Can`t wait to see some pics (I`m not fb friends with you all either)

:happydance: hooray for due date for me and Newfie today! :happydance:

I thought baby might be coming this morning, as I woke at 3:15 with intense contractions, had a bit of a `clear out` as well as a bloody show (i think that was what it was - how much blood do you need for it to count? Please let me know - I need to know if this is actually a sign or not!!!) But everything tapered off after a couple of hours... still off and on contractions today though, so hope it's soon!!


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya lads! 

Not much progression here I'm afraid...still having pains/ tightenings but no further - not sure what is going on?! 

Mitch - brilliant news hon!!!!! FAB name - can't wait to see some pics of your gorgeous girlie!!!! 

Hubby has rung me 4 times now...excited much? I must have a uterus made of steel with all this latent/ early labour and still no baby!!!! 

With you Kymied on FB envy!!! Feel I'm missing out - if anyone wants to add me let me know, hehee! 

Will prob still be in some kinda labour for the next few weeks.....aarrrggghhhhhh 

Xxxxx


----------



## waula

MsC - I agree - its very comforting to know I'm not the only one in the world with a feasting baby!!!! :hugs: I love the rugby hold - its the only one I can really do to be honest with my C-sec wound and I've got it off to a tee on the right boob but i just have to concentrate a bit more on the left one and expose myself a bit more!!! xx

EDIT - feeling the need for FB pictures too... can people add me please too... .. xxx


----------



## MsCrow

Adding those I can!

If anyone wants to add me you can find me using my [email protected]

I wanted to ask, when we've all evicted our babies are we starting a new thread in the parenting section? If we are would FT or someone mind putting all the birth dates and usernames who have kept active and checked in, into birth order for the first post?

Nicnak and Crowned, I think you'll both get your labour groove on later today, if you can, have a nap :)

I bought to AP bras, I figure, if I'm seeing my breasts this frequently, I may as well adorn them in something scrumptious despite the rest of me looking like poo.


----------



## Widger

Crowned and Nicnak - :hugs: on early/latent labour, it is a killer particularly crowned who has had to endure days like this on and off for months now

MsC - You are doing an amazing job. You and Edith are still learning what to do etc so don't be too hard on yourself. Sleep deprivation just makes you feel so much worse so please do try and nap at any available moment. Relatching is so important if it doesn't feel right as you will only keep your nipples damaged. 

Just a thought too bf-ing girls, if it does get to the point of really, really hurting then get somebody to check if your little ones are tongue tied. Daniel had a tiny piece of skin that was cut and although the surgeon didn't think it would make much difference, it was a life-saver as I was in excrutiating pain.

Just keep going girls - it does get better and SOOOOOO easy. I promise :hugs:

EDIT - Ms C, I have an AP bra on right now :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Kymied & Waula - i've just added you both on FB, I'm Lauren!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

MrsC - hope your mr will be home soon - i agree you and edith and learning - you are doing a fab job 

Mitch - congrats again - Mia is stunning - good on you with BF 

My head has went mush 

My facebook is Lynsey Cross - ( its a pic from my wedding of just me) - i think im slowly adding people

Ohhh cookies - its hubbys 30th tommorow so im going to make another batch then 

L x


----------



## firsttimer1

*CONGRATS KIM! *:) lovely name too :hugs:

*Crow -* yer think we prob need a new group in one of the parenting bits... will take a look over there in a sec. Think there is a group section?? sure emera said something about there being one.... will research. 

well ive got zilch signs other than hicks.

I made more of mitchs cookies and froze them.... can confirm the one i defrosted first thing this morn tasted lovely :winkwink:

I then got totally side tracked from baking.... not sure how.... started tidying. So thats nesting round 3 done. Whole house cleaned AND i prob totally overdid it :dohh:

Urgh. feel sorry for DH ... he is very impatient now :( think he expected digs to turn up ON due date.. i guess our OHs dont get as clued up as us. He is soooo excited. Really hope digs comes for him soon xxx


----------



## emera35

Waula, MsC sounds like you are both doing great :) The feed/nappy/cry/feed days can be sooo draining! Sounds like a really dumb thing to say but try to relax into them, submit and accept that its going to be that sort of day. The more relaxed you can be the more relaxed your babber will be too! Trust me, hard as it is, it really works! I also try to never set my heart on achieving anything. I always think "maybe if the timing is right i'll go to the cafe today" but i never try to set a deadline, because guaranteed the second you want to be somewhere, it will suddenly become epic 1 hour feed and exploding nappy time! I guess what i mean is, seize the moment! Keep a changing bag packed by the door with your jacket so you can leg it out the door when everything is settled! :thumbup:

As far as bathing, i didn't bathe or really even wash either of them until their stumps fell off. You can do, but i find the idea of having to fuss making sure its all dried off etc. a bit of a hassle. Freyja has had one bath and a few wipes of her face and neck and thats it. Its not like she's rubbing jam all over herself like her brother! :haha:

Mitch, nice you aren't on the IV now, home wil be lovely for you :) Well done on the BF, whatever you choose the collostrum is the really precious stuff anyway, so nice one on doing it at all even! I know if it doesn't appeal even that much could be a real grind! :hugs:

Oh, as far as engorgement, once your milk regulates then your boobs are pretty normal most the time. You'll feel it if they are late for or skip a feed though!!!

Kkl - Big congratulations! :baby:

Nicnak - Hope you are still doing well there? :hugs:

We went to toddler group this morning! I felt very brave taking both kids on the bus on my own for the first time! Roh enjoyed himself and covered all 3 of us in paint! A good look for the return journey! :haha: Off to register the birth this afternoon :)

Oh, my SIL took these amazing photos, thought i'd share! :)

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Freyja/318222_10151421564265201_684485200_23755113_1983478931_n1.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Freyja/305582_10151421564140201_684485200_23755111_1697902402_n.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Freyja/404118_10151421564305201_684485200_23755114_2029794630_n.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Freyja/374065_10151421564365201_684485200_23755115_1311635317_n.jpg


----------



## emera35

FT the area would be Groups & Discussions > Baby & Parenting i think :thumbup:


----------



## waula

Emera - STUNNING photo's!!! Check out those big eyes!!! :cloud9: thanks for the advice too hun... I find it really hard to know how much I can do in a day...to be honest one (small and slow) dog walk with Noah in a sling is my limit! Tried to go to mothercare yesterday as well as they dog walk and was so pooped I just shopped online instead and made a nest on the sofa having Noah cuddles!!!!

Thanks for the adds on FB lads! :hugs:

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

emera - they are AMAZING photos - love them! xxx

right will start putting babies in order and creating a parenting group now... xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hows this: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/917229-march-mamas-2012-baby-group.html#post16252053


----------



## wondertwins

Hey, lads. Just a quick check in. I'm loving all the baby news and pics. I've been mostly lurking as I don't have enough hands to type while tending to little ones. 

Add me to the feasting baby club. Babies had been cranky a lot right after feeding so I assumed colic. However, it turns out they have been hungry! They will nurse 20 minutes and then take 1-2 ounces of expressed milk or formula. :shock: This happens every 2-3 hours. Needless to say, I'm exhausted. Yesterday I was on the verge of tears about not creating enough milk, but I'm too stubborn to quit BF. (I love the weight loss, money savings, and less washing involved with BF!) So for now, I've decided to lower my standards, and as long as they are at least 50% breastfed, I'll be happy. Tbh... BF is not a happy bonding time right now. It's simply a practical way to feed these little guys. Hopefully the sweet bonding will come as we get better at it.

Lots of love all around. 

C'mouse- happy 39 weeks to my new fruiting partner. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake - are u there??? ive had a second burst of energy (cant seem to sit still today) so thought i would make those cookies.... but it says unsalted butter and i only have salted....

anyone know if i can use salted???

sorry to burst in :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mscrow and waula - Ted is doing the same - feed, vom, cry, feed, plop. It's tiring. And horrible when people want to come over and visit or want me to go places. Even when people are offering to come over and do housework. TBH I just want to lie on the sofa. Also my OH is away till about midnight tonight too, so i know how ya feel! 

I do have an infection. The antibiotics are apparently going to make him poo more (MORE!!?!?)

FT and nicnak, i hope your hicks start turning into excitingness...

Mitch - amazing that you're doing so well, and yay for breastfeeding. It's not too bad is it? I feel all happy when i do it, even if i've been crying a minute before! 

I'm so lost about other stuff...


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh yeah, i've bathed ted a few times, he loves it. Kicks his legs like a little frog. His stump came off today, it's SUCH a relief!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooo yes i forgot to say - i missed that you had an infection missy :hugs: hope it clears up soon

and mitch - YAY go you for trying out Bfeeding!!! you will prob be the one of us who gets on with it with ease :rofl:

mmmmmmm to use salted butter or not. 

Not sure whats wrong with me as literally cant sit still today. Ive just rearranged our bedroom so its better for baby and im onto my third clothes washing session!!! so much for labour being round the corner.... :( i hear you get tired just before :dohh:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Ladies i here you on the nesting front - im just finishing off the bathrooms last touches from decorating .... although i may have just dyed my tiles but using to strong bleach on them and lifted some of the newly painted wall - 

If i knew how to use the emotion icons - id be bashing my head right now

Emera - those pictures are so precious the first one melts my heart 


Missy - boo for the infection - hope it clear soon 
L x


----------



## MissyBlaze

I didn't get that tired before! (apart from that I couldn't sleep at night - but you don't have that issue). I moved the sofa around the living room. 

Use the salted, what's the worst that can happen? it will be extra salty and delicious haha


----------



## kymied

vitfa I can't find you on Facebook?

Never mind got ya!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ooooo i know what i wanted to ask - ladies who were induced, were you given your induction date when you saw your MW for a s+s there and then (eg she calls hospital or whatever...) or did you leave and then she/hospital calls or writes with a date?

im seeing MW on friday for s+s and obv want to leave with a date!!!


----------



## MissyBlaze

They'd normally give you a date there and then FT.


----------



## lozza1uk

My antenatal friend got booked in at her 40 week appt, the midwife rang the hospital and booked the appt there and then. However, I didn't have that happen at my appt so hoping it will be done tomorrow. At least I know to ask now!


----------



## firsttimer1

oOOoooo yes, your getting a s+s tomo right? bet that will kick things off for you :happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

I am, eek!!


----------



## kymied

So I need an opinion. (Names broken to prevent search engines)
My maiden name is Dra.gon. When I took my husband's name I moved Dra.gon to a second middle name.
So we've pretty much decided on Ell.iott as our son's name. It's the only name we both like. And we decided on 2Ls 2Ts because it gives it the same amount of letters as our last name. (And my mom bought us this poster: https://www.allposters.com/-sp/Pete-s-Dragon-Posters_i8034997_.htm)
So I considered giving him my dad's first name as his middle name but then I wouldn't want to give him the Dragon because it would be weird to have my dad's first and last name in the middle of my son's name.
So *Elli.ott G.ene LASTNAME* or *Ell.iott Ja.sper Dra.gon LASTNAME*? (Or some other name I just LOVE Jas.per with Dra.gon, hubby likes Tobias but I don't think it goes with Drag.on)


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh kymied, im NOOOO good.... as i like both!!!! sorry :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

kymied i absolutely love your second version of the name - EJDB (didnt want to write in full incase you want refs to your surname removed). I think Dragon is way too unique and cool to not have it at all. I understand your reticence to use your dads whole name in the middle (i would be the same). 

i love jasper with dragon too.

All in all i think it is a great name!!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - just seen your message about the cookies. it might be too late now as you've probably made them but i happily inerchange salted and unsalted all the time. I made the triple choc with salted and the hazelnut and choc with unsalted and both were delicious!!

just seen you have opened a new thread for those with babies! thanks, i look forward to moving over very soon!

still catching up on the other posts


----------



## firsttimer1

ha haha haha haaaaaaaa - so i went to make the cookies, but instead of folding in the flour to make a dough - i whisked away totally not paying attention... ending up with a cake mix :dohh: so i am currently baking cookie/cake mix with white chocolate thrown in for good measure :haha: no doubt they will end up in the bin :rofl:

think im done with the baking and chores....... knackered.com 

no new aches or pains..... come on digs.... make mummy HURT!!!! :rofl:


----------



## kymied

Mitch's cookies (The official cookie of the March Mamas) are in the oven. I used dark chocolate and peanut butter chips because it's what I had in the pantry. I doubled the recipe and subbed in some whole wheat flour to fake some nutrition (not like it matters with all that sugar and butter) Looks good so far!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i havent made the cookies yet today but i have made a quiche and a delicious smelling pear and raspberry pie for dinner. might make the cookies later (or tomorrow).

still haven't done the ironing...

went for a wander around the garden centre this afternoon and bought some lovely purple primroses to go in my hanging baskets. I have a pale yellow house so i think the contrast will look really good. just got to summon the energy to actually plant them now!

i think i have done enough today!

ps FT im sure your cake/cookies will still taste amazing


----------



## firsttimer1

ooooo i need some hanging basket flowers - thanks for the reminder!!! :hugs:

ps...... my cookie cake things look gross :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

Kymied, I agree with Cupcake. Dragon is way too cool not to use!


----------



## citymouse

OMG, you have to have Dragon in his name! Can you imagine being able to say, "Dragon is my middle name?" He will love you forever (I mean, he will anyway)... but seriously. 

Just having a mini-breakdown because I woke up with some little bites and I'm paranoid about bedbugs and then I went to vacuum the couch, because I found a lot of little hairs and crumbs, and the vacuum has been completely destroyed by the contractor using it on construction stuff. I have had a little cry and DH laughed at me and we're going to get a new, better vacuum. Just what I need when I have tons of work to do. Blargh.

I love the idea of moving our thread on, but selfishly I wish there were an option for a private or closed thread. I love our new arrivals (Missy, Vitfa, Hannah) but the ones who stick around are rare, and it just seems like we're opening ourselves up for more drive-bys who screech about not being included on the front page by our slavebot, FT ;). 

Plus if there were a private option I could actually post name/pictures, which I'm not comfortable doing in public.

Ugh, AND I have a headache... maybe the fourth one this entire pregnancy. Boo...

Off to do a massive load of laundry on hot just in case everything is infested with bedbugs. :cry:


----------



## lozza1uk

Kym - I think I prefer the first option although I do think Dragon is cool! The second option just seems a bit of a mouthful, although given that no one ever really reads out their full name it probably doesn't matter.

I need name advice too actually, we now have a boys shortlist of 3 and a longer list for girls. So I'll do boys first... 

We want to have Frederick as a middle name for definite but are considering it as a first name (would be Freddie but Frederick on birth certificate so he can have a more formal name later in life ie on a CV!). So it's either Zachary (zack) Frederick, or Frederick Thomas, or maybe Sebastian (seb) Frederick. Not sure if Sebastian is too poncy, DH likes Seb really rather than the full name. Thoughts?


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy - i was actually thinking that i would include people when asked.... but if they dont post by a certain point..... take them off??!! :haha:

would that be harsh?

Maybe then we could call ourselves something which doesnt include ''march'' in the title..... and we can be a private clique :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, i vote the third option - SebF....... :) x


----------



## citymouse

I wonder if we could just put "[closed]" in the thread title? :blush: I hate to exclude people but we have such a good little group, I hate to upset the vibe. 

I put a thread in forum help asking admin about private threads. We'll see what they say. Not sure if that's something everyone would want to do, though... I'm willing to go with the group!


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, we could be The Growlers. That would keep people away. :rofl:

Forgot to mention, last night I mentioned DTD to DH as a way to prompt labor, and he was like, "Uh... I can wait."


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse - I thought you could close threads somehow - is that option on the buddies thread? Sure ive seen it somewhere? I do agree with you!

I've also made cookies today, unfortunately a few broke as I scraped them off the baking tray, so those ones had to be eaten straight away :haha: The rest are safely in the freezer out of reach!


----------



## waula

Kym - love the idea of Dragon as a middle name...quite glad we've named Noah already - DH would have LOVED that!!!!!! And we didn't need another middle name to be thrown into the mix!!!

City - "slavebot" :rofl: you make me laugh! Bit sad to be leaving here...will both threads run at once?! :cry: (yes I'm emotional today!) 

You guys will be proud...got NCT meet up tomorrow afternoon as well as a BBQ in the evening and had another visitor who wanted to pop in tomorrow morning...and I've said NO!!!! :happydance: quite liberating!! Not very good at saying no... 

Love the amount of cookies being made - I took some Mitch cookies into labour with me - sadly with an epi in I couldn't eat the damn things but the midwives LOVED them!!! :dohh:

I had loads of energy in the days before labour and cooked/cleaned/dog walked like mad but the day before my waters broke I was flat out on the sofa snoozing and could barely move...

Just done a massive feed off the naughty left boob and it wasn't as bad as it has been - red hot needle sensation only lasted 10 secs!!! :dance: and now Noah flat out snoozing in the pram in the garden. I am a good milky cow. :holly:

Loo - I see you there...you doing ok???? enjoying the cuddles??? :baby: massive :hugs: hun xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

ok rashy well let me know what the admin says about keeping it closed? Im going to put ''closed group'' in the title for now......


----------



## waula

Lozza - Fred_erick Tho_mas gets the vote from me...LOVE IT! x


----------



## kymied

Lozza I LOVE Frederick. I've considered it as a middle name but not a first as I don't really like Freddie. (Could also be Rick though) I know a Sebastian who goes be Bast. Frederick Thomas has a really nice ring to it.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mousey - im the same. im reluctant to post info because you dont know who is reading it. also we are a happy little band and it would be a shame if some of the 'nutters' from third tri came and upset the balance.... FT i think removing people if they dont post is fine. that way the list wil be a list of 'users' rather than random people.

lozza - i vote for frederick thomas. very nice and classic. although i like sebastian written down i think it is a bit of a mouthful to say outloud.

mouse - you know your hormonal when you cry over a vaccum cleaner...! still at least you get a new one. any ideas which model? im a dyson fan. in fact i love my dyson. it is so much better than the previous hoovers we have had

good feeding waula!


----------



## kymied

OH WOW! These cookies are DELICIOUS! They're not near cooled and I already ate two (*Edit* three). I'm definitely going to have to freeze them or I will eat them all.

I was told to drink something sugary before my ultrasound, do you think cookies count? I guess this is when I find out if I'm carrying a toddler or not.

I like the idea of a private thread, we've made ourselves a nice little family here. Maybe if there was a public note that says "to join contact so-in-so"?


----------



## citymouse

Cupcake, we're getting a Dyson! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

kymied - glad to hear you love the cookies too. I wonder how many have been made / consumed by the march mamas in total??!

mousey - yay for the dyson!!!!!!!!

im off to make hubbys dinner so its ready when he comes home like a good little housewife


----------



## kymied

I plan to get a Dyson after our current vacuum kicks the bucket (it's working on it)

Just thinking of all the cookies in total we consumed. YIKES! I'm up to four. Majority of them have gone into the freezer but some are left out for Hubby.


----------



## em2656

Good afternoon Lads

I'm finally back! Gonna do a full post later this evening (feeds permitting), but just wanted to pop in and say hi. 
Huge congratulations to all those new mummies, we make beautiful babies don't we? and hang on in there those still with bumps, it sooo worth the wait.

I am also in desperate need of the cookie recipe (I can still play the cravings card, right??? lol). You girls have me salivating at the thought with all the discussion going on abou them today. Would somebody mind inboxing me it please? Thanks.

Catch ya later

Em xxx


----------



## Widger

Ok, so I haven't made any cookies today but I have devoured a whole pack of Jaffa cakes.... what a pig! With every bite I was thinking, stop it.... step away from the biscuits.... but obviously didn't work :dohh:

Kymied - Defo 100% use dragon. Your son will be too cool for school :thumbup:

Waula - Great news on the bf. It does get easier and once you have mastered hold etc is so convenient when out and about too. Plus, well done on saying no! It really does make a difference when you think about yourself and not trying to please everyone.

WT - How you are managing to feed two is fantastic so don't worry about the bonding at the moment. I seriously was too stressed feeding one baby that I didn't think about the bonding part until I was much more confident e.g. could move without cushions and do it in public etc xx

Lozza - I like FredT or SebF

City - yay for the dyson

Missy - Hope the infection clears soon :hugs:

So we have a new thread.... there will be nobody left on here soon apart from a few stragglers like me :cry: Come on baby... make an appearance!


----------



## loolindley

I'm going to still catch up with this thread (obviously), but I think I'll start posting on the other, basicly so I can put up pics and names and stuff.

I'm ALWAYS catching up with this one though :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

em - hopefully i have successfully sent you a message with the recipe. It is really easy and both varients are delicious. Some of the girls have added other extras like peanuts etc and all have been good! enjoy

widger - your not a straggler yet!! (nearly though ... lol)


----------



## kymied

Well the ultrasound showed that he's 8lbs and ready to come out. You hear that little one, you're ready to come out!

It seems like everything I do gives me braxton hicks. Ironing, bending, sitting for ten minutes, lifting, having to poo, walking.... BH means my uterus is getting ready? And my cervix is ripe. And the kid is ready. So? Where's labor?

I'm going to go put the car seat in my car now, maybe that's what he's waiting for. Maybe make up a batch of these: Labor cookies


----------



## lozza1uk

Great news about your ultrasound! More labour inducing food... Will be amazed if those work!


----------



## firsttimer1

kymied did you have a sweep done? xxxx 

i just ate a curry and put jalepenos in it like usual...... only.... i didnt realise until the first fork full that i had bought extra hot ones!!!! omg - nearly blew my head off!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Did it blow your baby out? ;)

The other thread isn't private, lads, it just says "closed" to keep out the screechers! Maybe we can get it private at some point?

Got the Dyson! Seems amazing, and we bought it with a coupon at Bed Bath... They'll take anything back! So if we have issues no biggie. Did discover that it hates the edges of our super shaggy living room rug!


----------



## firsttimer1

> Did it blow your baby out?

Nope - but my eyes are now on fire after rubbing them :rofl:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Ha ha blow the baby out, Trashy, you make me giggle. 

Would be great to have the group private so I can put more photos and ted's full name etc. No prob if it's not possible though. xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy - is that what u asked the admin about (making it private)? if so let me know they say ;)


----------



## kymied

No sweep today, just an ultrasound. Tomorrow they're going to do a NST and hopefully a sweep. I'm going to ask for it. (AKA beg)


----------



## citymouse

firsttimer1 said:


> rashy - is that what u asked the admin about (making it private)? if so let me know they say ;)

Yep! We'll see! I know it's possible with this format of bulletin board, just not sure if they're inclined to do it.


----------



## crowned

Love the idea of making the new thread private as I'm a bit wary of putting names and pics up for anyone to see and having real life friends possibly find me on here (hence not giving out my facebook to you lads, unfortunately). Hope it's possible!!


----------



## MsCrow

Love the new thread, but sad to leave this one at some point too. Can we put a request to have them merged over to the new board? 

Waula, and anyone breastfeeding, these links will be useful. I'm trying the biological nurturing thing this evening and its more comfortable for both of us. She's screaming the house down now but I need to cram in dinner and go back. It's a growth spurt and I know it'll pass.

https://kellymom.com/bf/normal/growth-spurts/
https://www.biologicalnurturing.com/ - for mums with the video explains it. It was suggested to me by a good friend who set up a breastfeeding cafe and by a lactation consultant I spoke to today to ask why Edith was feeding for so long and hating all the wrestling that goes on with the prescribed 'holds'.


----------



## citymouse

MsC, that sounds a lot like the book I've been reading... here's the website for that: https://www.breastfeedingmadesimple.com/index-home.html


----------



## firsttimer1

whoooooooooohoooooooooooooo!

My DH has been offered the job he went for last week! Its about the same pay but its in our little town - which is just perfect. He can literally walk or ride there and we can meet for lunch :dance: Brill news :)

In other news.... no baby signs... and im afraid im now getting impatient, simply because im sick of people asking :( and also cos DH is chomping at the bit :haha:

come on digs....... lol....


----------



## mitchnorm

I am home!!!!!!

But have a really quick silly question for all......i want Mia to eventually get herself to.sleep in moses basket/cot etc but now should i be allowing her to sleep on me between feeds?? I dobt want to.get herinto 'bad' habits but am i expecting too much should i be sat here eatiing my.pizza with her asleep in my arms???? Thank you x x x


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats Mr FT!! That'll be handy!

Hi Mitch! Must be great to be home. No idea about sleeping but guess you'll have to put her in the Moses basket tonight unless you plan on sitting up forever! My friends little boy used to sleep on her husband between feeds and I know he sleeps ok now (he's 5 months). I don't know her well enough to know whether it took a while to get there or not though. Sorry, that's a ramble not advice!


----------



## MsCrow

Mitch, she'll be fine. Change, feed and pop her down to sleep.


----------



## citymouse

Welcome home, Mitch! No idea except that everything I've read says babies don't form a routine this early, so do what feels right/works at the moment without worrying about long-term effects.

That's great, FT! Your DH will love being able to see more of you and Digs!


----------



## mitchnorm

Just feel a little bad...she is only 2 days old. Been in her basket for about an hour and isnt sleeping but not crying just grubbling. She doesnt seem to want to sleep as much as i thought she would


----------



## firsttimer1

:hi: mitch

i know im not a mum (GAHHHHHH) but one thing i did learn from my studies is that its impossible for babies that young to form any sense of routine etc.... so dont try to introduce structure etc yet - just go with the flow :winkwink: will be nicer for you...and baby... :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, do you have a Sleep Sheep or any kind of white noise machine? Something like that might help her to settle.


----------



## mitchnorm

We have a winnie the pooh thing...lights up dimly and plays little tunes. Maybe that tonight.

God books really do not help. She is soooo adorable though....love her too much x x


----------



## firsttimer1

try your white noise thing hunni :hugs:
xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

also mitch, we now have a mummies group - incase you missed it :hugs:
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/917229-march-mamas-2012-baby-group-closed-group.html


----------



## citymouse

Oh, somebody's little feet just found new and exciting places to lodge in mommy's torso. Yaaaaay.


----------



## firsttimer1

here's a good read...... lol.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/917945-moving-back-over-2nd-trimester-2.html

(can u tell im bored?) LOL


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> here's a good read...... lol.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/917945-moving-back-over-2nd-trimester-2.html
> 
> (can u tell im bored?) LOL

Ha ha, I've read this (am also bored and too lazy to move off sofa) - she's clearly bats, equally as rude on her breech thread accusing someone of talking about abuse!


----------



## firsttimer1

i know :rofl: i just stalked her threads LOL

im so bored its unreal. the house is major clean, my freezer is STUFFED, ive moved th babys rocking crib into our room....... there is nothing left to do but have the baby!!!!! gaaaahhhhh

wish my s+s was tomorrow too :( friday is too far away :(


----------



## citymouse

Proud to say I can't read it as OP is safely on my "la la la I can't hear you" list. 

OMG, you guys, I can't think about anything except Doritos. How can I get some Doritos?


----------



## Kel127

Mitch- This early in life, you are all she knows, so thats where she wants to be! Connor only slept on me for the first 3 weeks of life, and gradually learned to sleep on his own, and was sleeping through the night in his own bed by 3 months!


----------



## firsttimer1

*Rashy *- which flavour? i like the chilli ones.... yum. What time is there - could you get some? i totally want some now but its nearly 10pm.


----------



## lozza1uk

Actually they've locked the breech one, won't be long til they lock the new one either i guess.

Those of you that have had contractions, does the baby continue to move through them? I've had a couple of tightenings this evening which are a bit cramp like (tbh I never really had period cramps so nothing to compare to) but the baby seems to keep wriggling through them which I think is what actually makes it a bit painful. I just cant tell if it's a contraction or not, thought it might be more obvious!


----------



## emera35

Mitch if you want to cuddle with Mia then do it as much as you like, if you want to put her down and avoid peperoni on her head, then do. If she doesn't like it, she'll let you know!

As far as getting them to sleep... generally i find nappy before feed is best as then they get all sleepy with the milk. A good gentle burping, bit of a snuggle and then down for a kip :thumbup: If they grumble a bit and moan when you put them down, give it a minute to see if they settle. Often just going from on their side/upright to lying down can take a bit of getting used to. All babies are different though. Freyja likes to have her hands out, and seems to settle down best if she can hold my fingers and/or have my hand on her chest. Roh had to be tightly swaddled, with arms strapped down and touching him would over stimulate him. So just try different things and find out what works for you :flower:

MsC i'll have to check out those links. I used the proscribed "holds" for feeding for the first couple of days to make sure her latch was developing correctly, but now its much more casual. Mostly she's almost sitting in my lap now whilst feeding, that or we lie down at night. If i'm too sleepy to put her in her basket i just turn her around after the feed and we sleep sort of like spoons, its pretty safe like that and she sleeps really well :thumbup:

I'm tired today, did way too much walking really, the growler is growling about it!! :haha:

On the plus side, Freyja is now an official person :)


----------



## firsttimer1

ive not had contractions so im no help :nope: i know that digs doesnt seem to move through my hicks tho? or at least i cant feel movement. 

i dont get period pain either but have defo had some on/off cramps last couple of nights.

*edit to add:* yay for little Freyja now being official... welcome to the official world heehee :)


----------



## emera35

Lozza i could feel movements through both my labours, less with Roh as he was small, and got distressed but yeah they do still wiggle. Saying that though, doubt i'd notice movement much during a full on contraction, they are kinda overwhelming! ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

''any baby yet?''

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

:grr:


----------



## citymouse

And now somehow baby is managing to do something to the ligaments (I guess?) on the inner corners of where my legs attach to my pelvis...? And it makes them feel this "twang" and then the leg feels weird, and then she does it to the other side... strange!


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - can only reiterate what everyone else has said. At this point you are both learning from each other. I used to do exactly what Emera did. Nappy change always first...feed...wind and then a cuddle and then try and settle in moses basket. Also I had one that HAD to have her arms out and one that loved being swaddled so it's finding what works best :hugs:

Lozza - both mine moved a lot during BH's or contractions...this little guy does and it's MEGA uncomfy! A low dull period ache is a good sign though...maybe things are starting to happen :thumbup:

City - yay for getting a Dyson...they are fab especially if you have a dog :thumbup:

I got my hair cut today...so I'm hoping will make an appearance in the next 48 hours so I can look nice in my post delivery shots :rofl:....yeah....fat chance :wacko:
I weighed myself tonight...I'm 12 stone exactly so I've put on around 28lb as not sure weather I was just under or just over 10 stone to begin with. I'm happy with that and will hopefully only have a stone to lose after baby :thumbup:


----------



## kymied

Mitch I'm reading The no cry sleep solution since the idea of letting a baby cry it out makes me really nervous. I haven't gotten very far but it does say that if you let a baby sleep on you all the time that they'll always want to sleep on you. She suggests letting the baby fall asleep on you and after a bit when they get to the limp limb point putting them down in their bed. She says not to neglect completely baby snuggles as they are a time you will only get once in their life but also to get them used to sleeping in their own bed. I wouldn't worry about it in the first week or two.

Posted on my facebook "The Jewish superstition is to put scissors under the bed to cut the strings holding the baby in." Scissors are going under my bed tonight! If I go into labor tonight does that mean the baby is Jewish. I'm ok if he decides to be.


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Kymied!

I have that book. Forgot to read it. :dohh:

Also ordered "The Happiest Baby on the Block" DVD. I have the book but the DVD will be easier to rope DH into.

Moved some stuff into the cabinets! Very happy about that!

Did not get Doritos. Very sad about that. :( (FT, I'm a classic Nacho flavor girl.)


----------



## wondertwins

City, the Happiest Baby people have certified instructors who teach workshops of the techniques. In ATL, they even have private classes where they come to your house and work with you and your baby. Im sure the samething exists in your big city.If your DH isn't into reading, that might be another way (other than the DVD) to enlist his involvement.


----------



## kymied

Well my feet and ankles are officially swollen. I'll show the doc that tomorrow as a reason to do a S+S. They'll have to take pity on my poor feet right?

And now a rant. I went to help my husband with working on the room tonight. I was touching up the edge of the paint while he was prepping to primer the closet. Basically he just wanted someone to talk to while he worked. I mentioned that when my mom was helping that a screw got dropped in this crevasse in the floor created when he put in a new door that wasn't exactly the same size. That basically stopped him in his tracks completely. He was so concerned about finding this freaking screw. He just sat there. He started saying how when my mom helps out that he has so many more things to clean up after her. OK my mom has been coming over two or three days a week for the past three weeks. She's the only reason there's paint on the walls at all. OK she doesn't do things exactly how he does it but if he's the only one that can do things perfectly he should have done it freaking months ago. It's too late to care about all the little details. I think he did a crappy job plastering the cracks in the walls, there's even more rough texture than there was before but oh well the room is painted now, too late. So basically the whole conversation ended with me bawling my eyes out and him STARTING painting at 11 pm. I'm sick and tired of treading so carefully as to not stress him out but when he's stressed out nothing gets done. He doesn't understand why I want the room done BEFORE the kid arrives. He magically thinks that he's going to have more time to work on the house when he goes on leave. Whatever happened to he's supposed to help me recover and deal with a needy infant?

And my feet hurt. I'm going to bed. My husband is going to be all grumpy tomorrow because he stayed up too late working out of guilt. Goody. I hope for his sake the scissors under the bed don't work.


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya lads 

Poor you Kymied!! Although I did giggle when you ended your rant about your hubby with 'and my feet hurt' !!!!! :haha::haha: Hope you feel better in the morning and that the scissor trick worked out for you...Jewish or not!!! :winkwink::haha:

AFM - I am still at home...managed a few hours sleep in between contractions and got up around 4.30am as my hot water bottle had cooled and was in pain. After yet another BM wacko:) i wiped and noticed a bloody show!! Hopefully this means things are moving, albeit slowly!! 

I have a midwife appt this pm so if the contractions don't get any nearer before then I am going to see what she says otherwise I'll be off to the hospital...c'mon out little baby!!!!!! 

Hope all you new mamas are just loving being at home with your beautiful little :baby:'s!!!!! 

Lots love xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Good luck, Nicnak!

Kymied, aw... :hugs: they just don't get it. Tonight my DH went out for drinks with a colleague (business drinks) and got home and was like, "I'm sooo tired!" meanwhile I've done six loads of laundry today, cleaned the kitchen twice, and sorted out the baby's room for about two hours. So he got in bed while I was still hauling laundry up the stairs.

Women are just made of much tougher and more practical stuff than men!


----------



## KellyC75

citymouse said:


> Women are just made of much tougher and more practical stuff than men!

WSS ^^ :thumbup:


----------



## waula

Nik - good luck hun - all sounds promising!!!! :dance: xxxx

Kym - sadly the naughty DH behaviour doesn't stop when LO's are here!!! :dohh: and your poor feet...get him to give them a rub. demand it. use your hormones!! :haha: 

x


----------



## Glowstar

Nik def sounds like things are happening...I really hope you progress more today :hugs:

Kym - can only really echo what City said. I've been the same this pregnancy, pretty much done everything :shrug: men just don't get the whole nesting thing at ALL!!! :wacko:

Waula - :hugs: just cos :hugs::blush: I need my baby now as your blanket is sitting in his car seat in the back of the car waiting for him to come home :baby:


----------



## loolindley

Oh my god. Seriously, I promise I have caught up and I had loads to comment on. Loads. I got angry at dh's in the right place, took note when I should have done, thought about advice I could give, enjoyed bump pics and everything....but can I remember any of that now I can actually comment????

What a blooming night. I think there is a bus shaped hole in my skull. Need to phone triage to find out if it's normal that she can't poo even though she has been trying desperately for 12 hours. :cry: there is a fuzzy line between feeling like a failure and calling because it is the best for your baby. :sad2:


----------



## Glowstar

loo are you BF? or FF? either way agree she should have poo'd. have you tried giving her some cooled boiled water? I would phone now absolutely no harm done. it's not your fault! you don't control her bowels!!!


----------



## Widger

Nic - hope good sign 

Kymied - men :dohh: that is all I need to say. Hope me appointment goes well.

Loo - There is no fuzzy line here.... you are a first time mum so never feel a failure because you don't know what to expect. Give them a call if worried. My mw would come to the house every day if I asked her to... I didn't because like you I was worried yet when she came to help I felt soooo much better and more in control.

Mitch - enjoy the cuddles xx are you swaddling? Some babies love to feel wrapped. Oh and tip from my friends maternity nurse, put dads shirt inside the Moses basket as helps settle them (nothing from you as will just smell milk) plus warm up basket with hot water bottle first. Not for long, just to take edge off. It worked for my friend. More importantly, enjoy snuggles during day I say

So I had strong movements last night. Baby was moving for about 2 hours, jostling into position. But I don't look as if bump dropped or anything.... mw tomorrow... Will have to see what she says about position.

Off to playgroup this morning. Feel exhausted :(


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

loo - we forgive you for not commenting on everything! you are busy with your little baby. I also would call if your worried...

good luck Nik - hope things progress more for you

kymied - hubby needs to get into gear!

mouse - i agree, women are just made of stronger stuff!

as you can see, i am still posting here and therefore have NOT yet had the baby. hubby gave the baby a talking to this morning - was quite funny. He was talking to the bump saying how great it would be if baby was born today so he could get out of a business meeting etc.

no signs....

fun tasks today: do ironing, actually make mitch's cookies (i am lazy), hoover and plant hanging baskets.

and - going out for posh afternoon tea with my mum this afternoon!!!! yay


----------



## emera35

For helping babies with pooing, and low down wind, try gently rubbing their tummies. You rub in little circle motions and move in a backwards "C" shape, starting above their belly button and moving round to finish by their right leg (your left as you look at them). That is a baby massagge technique that is specifically for colicky babies, but it also helps with constipation or trapped wind. Xxx


----------



## lozza1uk

*Cupcake *- enjoy your afternoon tea!:cake: I'm about to go for coffee with my friend and toddler, not quite so posh but nice to get out and forget my afternoon S&S!
*
Kym* - did the scissor trick work?:rofl:

*Mitch* - hope you had a good first night, I imagine you just sat and stared at a sleeping Mia, at least that's what I think i'll end up doing, too scared to sleep! Love the picture of DH and her sleeping on FB!:hugs:

*Nic* - hope things progress for you today :hugs:

I can breathe through my nose again this morning!:happydance: Not 100% over this cold but at least I only got up once last night and wasn't waking every hour to blow my nose... result!


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> here's a good read...... lol.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/917945-moving-back-over-2nd-trimester-2.html
> 
> (can u tell im bored?) LOL

I always miss these threads ~ :haha:

What a crazy one! :wacko:


----------



## mitchnorm

Loo...mia doesnt have problems in.the pooibg dept for sure....i would call mw...never be cobcerned about that. I am calling her today about all sorts of other biys and bibs. I havent been great at noting down feed times, poos, wees, sleeps etc to.share with :-( oopsie...just trying to.get through the days. 

My issue with mia....though not during night or this morning...but yesterday was a gagging reflex she is doing after feeds...she vomited a but yesterday so quite scary that thats normal? Arches her back.and looks gasy but doesnt burp :-/

All you ladies waiting....big hugs...it will be soon for you all and sooo exviting for you guys cos whatever happens during the birth....follow plan or (more often not) it will still be an.amazing experience that you will envelope as part of your love for LO.....oh dear sooooo hormonal over here ha ha. Anyone else not imagine OH going backwork....scary!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## emera35

Mitch, spitting up and arching backs is pretty normal. It probably is a bit of wind or overfeeding (they can be greedy!) And they do tend to gag and then be a bit sick after most feeds, especially early on. Make sure you wind well I find it helps loads (she says as he baby is next to her in her basket dribbling sick :dohh:) also, f Mia has just fed and starts rooting a bit when you think she should be full, wind her a bit again before giving her more. She mght still be hungry, but also the trapped wind can confuse them and give them signals they are hungry, when actually they are quite full and its gas!

I'd always recommend anyone with a worry should call the MW for reassurance! I'm sure they've heard it all before from new mums, and much more weird and wonderful questions too! :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Called triage, very reassured. Sigh. Sorry for drama queen moment. Can't txt properly as Dharma is feeding. Sigh. Off to buy some tiny baby sized gros this morning. Yea. Trip out (to tescos)


----------



## firsttimer1

*MORNING!*

So ive finally resorted the the 'haveyouhadthatbabyyet' link on FB. My dumb ass cousin (no seriously, im not being rude, you have *no* idea) just said ''had that baby yet''? Oh yes.... yes i did... how could i forget... sorry everybody.... im pleased to announce... :grr: 

No signs, no ''twinges'' (thats fast becoming the WORST word in the English language) and nothing new for me today.

Last night i had a couple of real sharp pains again really low down - so im expecting to be at least 3/5 engaged when see MW on friday :shrug: Would be nice if that means im slightly dilated too so can have a s+s :(

speaking of which.... *lozza*.... good luck at s+s today! Please update us asap; reallllllly hope your nicely dilated and eggfaced etc and that it kicks it off for you asap :dance:

*nik* - ahhh so exciting :winkwink: keep us informed whenever possible and best of luck if this is the start :hugs:

*widger *- my bump doesnt look dropped at all. Maybe this baby is a huge pie that i ate 9months ago afterall :shrug: Thanks for the tip about dads shirt in crib... what a great idea!

*loo / mitch* - :hugs: and yup, idea of hubby going back to work is SCARY stuff :wacko:

sure there was other stuff.

Gah. im sittiing here wearing DHs trackie bottoms and a tshirt that says ''bun in the oven''. Well. State the obvious.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ft - im 2/5 engaged but wasnt dilated enough at either of my appointments for mw to do sweep. hope thats not the case for you though!

there are only 2 of us left in my nct group now and the other girl had a sweep on monday. think im going to be last!


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - when was ur last appt? do you have another s+s booked before you book an induction?

i was 2/5 and not dilated at the s+s she attempted to do at 40+2.... so hoping this last week has made the difference! Ive defo had sharp pains in cervix but i guess that could be anything.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

my last appointment was monday morning. I don't have another app until induction. I just have to telephone hospital at 8am on monday to check they have space and then i go in.

sadly im limited to ward visiting hours so hubby won't be able to stay with me. They start with the pessary at my hospital and try to break the waters. If that doesnt work they go with the drip. If that fails they said baby will be delivered by cesearean on tues or weds.

im really hoping it doesnt get to that!

no 'twinges' here either. dont you just hate the phrase 'twinge'. pah!


----------



## firsttimer1

''to check they have space'' ? OMG induction sounds more of a nightmare than i thought. I thought we would be booked in and thats that - how naive of me. 

well i hope for you -and me- that it doesnt come to induction, and that it all kicks off naturally for us both asap xxx

Im reallllllllllllly hoping my waters break naturally as i totally thought they did for all pregnant women before finding out it rarely happens.... i want to experience the shock LOL! IDEALLLLLYYYYY in tesco or a shop where they will then give you free nappies and your shop for free :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

apparently if they are really busy then they put off ladies to be induced for another day. obviously they can only do it once and my mw said not to worry that it very rarely happens!

i agree on the waters breaking thing... not sure i want to be out and about though?? i like free stuff but i think i would be too embarrassed! i hope they dont break at the posh hotel this afternoon!!


----------



## KellyC75

firsttimer1 said:


> Im reallllllllllllly hoping my waters break naturally as i totally thought they did for all pregnant women before finding out it rarely happens.... i want to experience the shock LOL! IDEALLLLLYYYYY in tesco or a shop where they will then give you free nappies and your shop for free :rofl: :rofl:

Oh yes, ive heard about that :winkwink:

Try & spend these last days in jewellery shops, designer clothes shops, heck....what about car showrooms!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

kelly thats a hilarious idea.... maybe if my waters break at the posh hotel this afternoon they will offer me a free holiday? or at least free afternoon tea??!

exciting news! midwife just called, she has been thinking about me and wants to try another sweep this afternoon! im seeing her at 2.30 so fingers crossed it works this time!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

I definitely want mine to go while I'm out - mainly so I can avoid having to clear it up myself! I need to walk to Sainsburys for some lunch now anyway. Either that or they go Friday morning as the cleaners are due (can you imagine the note i'd have to leave... _please do the kitchen surfaces this week, oh and mop up my waters...thanks_):rofl:

Having said that... i'm sure I lost a bit of plug this morning:shrug: there was definitely some green/brown slimey stuff but i've been to the toilet at least 3 times since and nothing:shrug:

Sweep is at 2.45 :wacko:- last appointment slot of the day which means they'll be running late but hopefully will be back on by 4 to update you!

Ooh, and *cupcake* - good luck for your sweep!


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza deffo mention the green/brown because that sounds more like meconium than a show?? Unless it was just brown then it could be old blood. 

Kelly - love your idea of being in a jewellery store when waters break :haha:

Cupcake - good luck with your sweep :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

aww cupcake thats brilliant - what a great MW! :) Update us.... i reallllyyyyyyyy hope the s+s works for both you and lozza today :dance:

lozza, losing some plug MUST be good :dance: Oh, yer do as glow says and mention it.... but sure its fine :)

Got a chocolate cake in the oven.... DHs request..... obv victoria spone and 24 cookies arent enough for him :rofl: and apparently he also demands a hot chocolate sauce to pour over it.... thought it was me who was meant to have the cravings???!!! LOL


----------



## Glowstar

I've been banned from making any more cakes as OH is complaining he's getting fat :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

USA ladies- have u ALL been offered sweeps as early as week38? I keep seeing threads in third tri where ladies are being offered induction and sweeps at week 38... i find that sooo odd? I mean, if the dating is out by a week then a baby may only JUST be ''full term at 37 weeks at that point? i understand offering it all at 40week+ but it just seems sooooo early. Maybe its something to do with money?? not surehow though. :shrug: Oh and im not ranting - just confused LOL xxx

Glow - my DH is sooooo funny. He is very thin but has this little pot belly..... really small one... but i think its 100% pie and cake :rofl:

well cake is out. back to being bored. come on digs.... give me a sign :rofl:


----------



## Kel127

I went to over 41 weeks with my son and was never offered a sweep! I haven't been offered one this time either. 
I have a friend that is giving birth at a birthing center and her midwife gave her a sweep yesterday at 39 weeks, but that is because she was already 3cm dialated.


----------



## waula

so much scratching and sniffing going on today! i'm excited for you guys!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Mines the same FT..he's right weight and everything for his height but has a little 'pooch' low down...I like it actually because it's hairy like a little rug :rofl: 

I'm bored too :sleep: going to go and paint my nails I think as OH did my toes the other night. So hair is done, toe nails done, masacred my minky and now need to paint nails.....I'm ready baby!!! Another week of this is going to tip me over the edge :brat:


----------



## firsttimer1

im excited too :) even if it means i then become the most overdue :dohh: :haha:

i keep getting this heavy feeling down below today like the baby is literally going to fall out. Thats got to be good right? means at least that SOMETHING is happening? prob just wishful thinking. lol.


----------



## Glowstar

Kel I am getting a S&S on Friday at 39+2....hoping she can do it as with this being my third I'm hoping I've got a cervix like a wheelie bin and she can give it a good sweep :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - can we go in with painted nails for the birth (thinking of c-sec)? if so i think i might paint mine too ;)


----------



## Glowstar

Well I am FT...can't remember if I did with the girls...more than likely as 9/10 they are always painted. If you need to go to theatre they just take it off for you anyway :winkwink:


----------



## lauraclili

Ft, they took my nail varnish (clear) off my hands and my pedicure varnish off my feet when I had my c-section.


----------



## kymied

My feet are still swollen, my left foot wobbles when I walk. I think it's because I slept on my left side so it wasn't as elevated. 

I haven't been offered a sweep yet even thought the midwife said I was almost 3 cm last Friday. I'm asking for one today though. I think their policy is to only do them after 40 weeks. My friend who went to the same people got one at 39+5 because she cried to the doctor. And it worked! I'm so stressed now I might cry too.

Hubby was very concerned about how I was feeling and didn't want me to go to bed angry. I just told him that I'm over 40 weeks pregnant and I can't remain calm and rational all the time, the room's not done, the house is a mess, the kid hasn't arrived yet and my feet are swollen. 

Well, time for me to go shower and start the day. I have to get a present for my mother, her birthday was yesterday. I'm going to get her a picture frame that says something about Grandma and something else, I just don't know yet. I told her I was making her a grandson for her 60th birthday but he's late. Shipping on these things never seems to come on time.

Oh and no apparently the scissors did not work.


----------



## Widger

Oh Glow. You are not allowed to queue jump too!! I've got mw tomo and she won't s&s me :( so you've manicured your minky :haha:

Lozza and cupcake - good luck with s&s today. Hope kick starts things

Ft - I was prepped for c-section last time and they just took off my nail varnish. 

ok so now feel sick after another pack of jaffa cakes. Good news is, no packs left to have any more :haha:

Going for snooze whilst Daniel in bed.


----------



## lozza1uk

I thought it was waters you needed to worry about meconium showing up in :shrug: Well i'll make sure to describe it anyway, lucky midwife!

Well waters didn't go in Sainsburys unsuprisingly so i'm off to soak in the bath before my S&S. 

Kym - sorry the scissors didn't work, I really thought they would do it... :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i painted my nails at the weekend, they look pretty, if they take it off then i'll just re-do it. Positive thinking FT, hopefully you won't need a c-section!

widger - you've eaten another packet of jaffa cakes?? yum

i have been quite productive this morning in the end, i think the thought of another attempted sweep has spurred me into action (ironing, cookies made!, hoovered and mopped) just need to walk the dog and do the hanging baskets...

i really hope the midwife can perform the S&S today, third time lucky and all that, i will not be surprised if she cant though!

kymied - sorry to hear another old wives tale didnt work, worth a go though, eh?!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

right im off to go and get ready to go out. i will dutifully report back later this afternoon.

happy baking and eating everyone! x


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake - i have every faith your s+s will go great today :hugs: esp as you did chores... you deserve it to! :winkwink:

Friday cant come quick enough for me.....


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Sorry to be really annoying but can someone post the link to the mamas group please :flow:


----------



## firsttimer1

here you go hun:
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/917229-march-mamas-2012-baby-group-closed-group.html

xxx


----------



## citymouse

Morning, lads. Off to the doc bright and early... She's going to do an internal so we'll see how things are going. I'll let you know if she offers a s&s, FT. Though she has jury duty this week... :dohh:


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy - enjoy! I hope if she does then its successful! :hugs:


----------



## kymied

I guess the baby just isn't Jewish. HA! If it's an easy old wives tale I'll do it. Well I dilly-dallied so didn't get to the store before my appointment, I'll have to go after. 

HA! Hubby just texted to say that he's bored because his work isn't giving him big projects because he might have to suddenly go on leave. I'll be sure to tell the doc that as a reason for doing a S+S. "Yeah, my feet are swollen and my hubby is bored at work so can we have this kid now?"

So my hubby said that tomorrow is the new moon. I was born on a Thursday on a new moon. Come on kiddo, don't you want to be like mommy? Jasper as a middle name AND a new moon, apparently I'm having a Twilight kid. (I do not like the series)


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza - just googled about the show and says it's OK if it's green or brown...though I'd never heard of that personally :shrug: so don't stress. 
Hope the sweep works for you....something must be happening down there :winkwink:

Cupcake - FX'd for you too :hugs:

Widger - enjoy your jaffa cake induced nap :haha:


----------



## emera35

Ooh lots of possible s+s action here today! Come on little spring chick babbers only 10 days of March left, time for you all to make an appearance! (Unless your mamas want you to wait that is!) :dance:

So is anyone 40+9 yet? Or is Freyja still the laziest March baby? :haha:

Woah I'm seriously tired today! :sleep: not a settled night last night. I really need to wake up better for the night feeds and wind better as I'm putting her back to sleep too fast and then the windiness wakes her up :dohh: ah well. Will have to do better tonight!
Nice to have a couple of days with nothng planned. Friday we are going to the Explore centre as they are having a toddler day and its half price to get in. :thumbup: Roh (and OH) are going to love it!! :)

Oh also if your OHs are sick of cake can someone come here and bake one? I could just do a slice of sponge and a cuppa right now! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Freyja is still laziest! :haha: but i think digs is going to give her a run for her money as i have no signs and my s+s is on friday when i will be 40+9 LOL :rofl: so think 40+9 is earliest i can hope for :( 

think cupcake is 40+8...?

wish i was having s+s today like cupcake and lozza :cry:

10 days of march left... wow... its gone so quick...


----------



## lozza1uk

Well that was pretty uneventful. 

Student midwife did it, so hope she did it right! It's a bit uncomfortable, but they're right, not as painful as a smear test. Apparently I was a bit effaced, but no idea how much. Baby's very low which is why i feel like i'm about to wet myself everytime I walk anywhere!
My notes say "Membrane sweep performed on Lauren's request" - well that's a load of crap, I had it done because the midwife last week wrote to have it! I've seen the same lovely midwife for the last few appointments and this was a different one - could tell it was the last appointment of the day, completely disinterested! That's all my notes say (apart from BP) - nothing about position, engagement etc! :shrug:

Reported the slime and they're not fussed what colour it is. I asked twice and it is just water colour that matters.

So i'm booked in for an induction on 27th (I could hear them debating whether it is now +12 or +14 so i was shouting 12 from the bed!) Unfortunately they're full on Monday so i'm on +13. Could hear her trying to get saturday or sunday but that obviously didn't work. She did say I could try calling for a cancellation so I might do that, just because Monday seems a better day to go in (and saves me ironing a shirt for Nathan!). Bound to be a tedious day as i've got to be there at 8am and will doubtlessly sit around for ages. I've been given a leaflet to read in the meantime.

She also recommended "interval" style walking, so bursts of brisk walking then resting in between. 

Feels like a bit of an anticlimax!


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza - :hugs:

Ok so good thing is, you have a date... and 27th/28th sounds like a mighty fine date for a birthday :winkwink:

so are you dilated? did she at least tell you that and by how much???


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> lozza - :hugs:
> 
> Ok so good thing is, you have a date... and 27th/28th sounds like a mighty fine date for a birthday :winkwink:
> 
> so are you dilated? did she at least tell you that and by how much???

I've no idea! Cervix has softened/effaced, is a bit open. So is that dilated? :shrug:They didn't say and think as I was the last appointment of the day they were more interested in getting me out the door (I actually went in early as the previous appt didn't show, so they were clearly delighted with their early finish!)


----------



## firsttimer1

well if its open and they managed a sweep then i assume your at least 1cm... so thats positive! Now lets just hope it kicks off for you tonight hun :dance: you and DH should go for a walk or DTD or something tonight to give it a helping hand :dance:

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH my fingers have gone all swallen... actually hurts :cry:


----------



## Nicnak282

Just back from midwife appt (contractions eased off earlier this morning afteeer being quite sharp) and she attempted a stretch and sweep...nothing doing as cervix is closed! So so upset as to why I have been having so much pains! She said she thinks baby has turned back to back hence the back pains and has resulted in several days of contractions and then a bloody show as baby burrows down :-( 

She booked me in for an induction on 30th - and looks like my natural midwife led birth centre birth is going totally pear-shaped as they don't take inductions. I came out and cried my eyes out. Really feeling fed-up as put up with a week or so of pains/ exepctations following the last midwifes analysis last wednesday. Am still bleeding from her attempt and baby is now measuring still at 38 fundal height. 

Need to pull myself together but cannot imagine another 9 days or no sleep/ pain etc - all before labour!!!! Am totally freaked out that she seems to have turned back to back too. 

Sorry for the vent. Feel very emotional. 

Hope you all fair better at your appts. 

Lots love xxxxxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Just back from midwife appt (contractions eased off earlier this morning afteeer being quite sharp) and she attempted a stretch and sweep...nothing doing as cervix is closed! So so upset as to why I have been having so much pains! She said she thinks baby has turned back to back hence the back pains and has resulted in several days of contractions and then a bloody show as baby burrows down :-( 

She booked me in for an induction on 30th - and looks like my natural midwife led birth centre birth is going totally pear-shaped as they don't take inductions. I came out and cried my eyes out. Really feeling fed-up as put up with a week or so of pains/ exepctations following the last midwifes analysis last wednesday. Am still bleeding from her attempt and baby is now measuring still at 38 fundal height. 

Need to pull myself together but cannot imagine another 9 days or no sleep/ pain etc - all before labour!!!! Am totally freaked out that she seems to have turned back to back too. 

Sorry for the vent. Feel very emotional. 

Hope you all fair better at your appts. 

Lots love xxxxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

I think i'll opt for walking :haha:

Would be good if something starts naturally, i've read the leaflet and think if I do get induced I'll get Nathan to drop me off at the hospital and go to work. It sounds like most of the first day is spent having pessaries at 6 hourly intervals - he's only taking 2 weeks paternity leave so seems a waste to spend a day sat in the antenatal ward with me (plus i'd probably want to strangle him after a couple of hours sat there :haha:). He only works 20 minutes away if he needs to be back in a hurry.


----------



## lozza1uk

Nic :hugs: - sounds a lot worse than my appointment which was just boring. Spend as much time on all fours with your bum higher than your head and hopefully she'll turn round again. And however you sit make sure your knees are lower than your hips so that your stomach is more of a hammock for the back to swing into. I can't believe all your pains are just from her being back to back so hope something kicks off naturally for you soon xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Nic - im sorry hunni :hugs: i really hope it starts naturally for you :hugs:

Lozza - yer i think i will tell DH to go to work if i have to go in for pesseries etc as he may only be taking one week due to the new job he has just been offered :( will just have to bring a good book or something.

well my fingers are swollen for first time this pregnany. kinda hurts. Legs too :nope: not worried about pre-ec etc as no headaches, visual stuff, protein etc..... but its not nice :nope:

think im going to have a bath and dream that swelling is a imminent labour sign!!! :haha:


----------



## Nicnak282

Thanks lovelies xxxx


----------



## emera35

Nicnak sorry you had a disappointing appointment! :hugs: I was in your position though, pains forever for what felt like nothing, its easy to feel down :hugs: When it was all talk of induction for me I was really fed up as that was my home birth out the window. However, firstly, your body may surprise you and second, relax, don't fixate on how where and when the birth will happen, only that it will happen and its most important that you and your baby are healthy and safe :hugs: 

Lozza, sounds like a good plan to just give your OH a call f thngs start :) Hopefully things start themselves for you too though :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Also look up polar bear position, its perfect for turning the baby back to the right position. Also really good for releving the back contractions you get from back to back labour as it stops the baby pressing on the nerves :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

well that was the worst bath EVER. My back hurt (guessing the weight of the bump is too much) and i kept getting stingy pains down below :shrug:

boo. :grr:


----------



## mitchnorm

Well I have handed a sleeping Mia over to hubby and have both hands free and a proper laptop to type up my birthing plan for you ladies. I am not putting as a spoiler.....so please skip over if you like....it is not too traumatic I promise. :haha:

Ladies with inductions being booked and worried about them....this is both positive and negative I guess from my experience.

So as you know on Saturday I was 40+4 and my induction had booked for the 25th March (+12 days).I woke up Saturday morning feeling a little unhappy about the amount of movement I had been getting for the last 12 hours or so....especially Saturday morning where I had one flutter and that was it. I thought well its Saturday, hubby is here...I am sure its nothing to worry about....phoned the hospital and they said to come straight in in the next 30 minutes. Very quick shower (thank god) and chucked hospital bag in car and off we went. Got there...they popped me on CTG to check babys HB and any contractions etc. She seemed fine to me.....then they took my BP where it all went a bit pear shaped. Bottom reading was over 94, 93 and 97 on 3 separate readings and she went to get registrar. Registrar said they wanted to proceed to induction that day and hubby should go home and get any bits I needed. Slightly panicked at this and felt all teary as I didnt feel good about evicting her early (although I was overdue). Doctor actually did a S&S there and then to see what was what.....all closed up and didnt get good contact but I had bleeding and a bloody show afterwards.

Moved to antenatal ward about midday......they explained that induction involved a pessary for 24 hours......if that doesnt work then 2 lots of the gel (6 hours apart) and then to IV syntocinin (probably wrong spelling). So LONG process but wouldnt let me go home at all. I was in for duration. So pessary went in around 1pm after another S&S. Hubby went home for while. My NCT friend was still in maternity ward so at 3pm I popped around to see her and her LO.....whilst I was chatting and for about an hour before that I had started to get really bad lower back pain and gentle contractions. She said thats how her natural early labour started.

Things moved very quickly (and then slowly and then quickly again!!) after that.....
Baby was showing signs of distress - lowering of HB at every contraction caused by pessary....they moved me to labour ward so they could monitor me more closely. Decided 5 hours after pessary went in to take it out again as baby not happy.....I was very disappointed but happy that baby was being looked after. They then said that the new plan was to move me back to antenatal ward....check me in morning....see if waters could be broken and go straight to IV induction ...no gel :nope:.

Contracting every 4-5 minutes for 40-60 seconds all night so they gave me some pethidine to help me sleep through them....makes you dead drowsy so good for this purpose but AVOID in labour. By morning I was 1cm dilated and she said that they would try and break waters....this was at 11am and I was EVENTUALLY moved to delivery suite at 7pm!!!!!!!!!!!! Not happy...still contracting ALL day:cry:

So here I was all good to go.....midwife went to break my waters which they do on a contraction...very uncomfy :cry:. BUT the first needle was blunt and she had to do again!!!! Waters broken....but then you continue to lose the waters on each contraction. So the waiting game started.....by 9pm I was contracting ALOT and painful....gas and air didnt touch it for me. Made me feel great and a little drunk between but didnt help pain of the actual contractions. I was really desperate for more pain relief but they offer me epidural until 4-5cm dilated cos it could stop labour if not established. They were not going to reassess dilation until 11pm (their policy) but I begged for her to check......mmmmm still only 2-3 cm dilated :cry:. I was inconsolable and in so much pain so I took some pethidine offered.....big mistake, so drowsy but did cut down the contractions. 

By this time I wasnt on IV induction but knew they were going to use it SO I said once IV induction has started it wont stop until baby comes....YES!! Well then give me the epidural now then.....oh yes they said OK then. Mmmmmm made sense to me. Luckily the anaethetist was out of surgery around 11pm.........to managed the next couple of hours of pain and got myself the first person to get epi when she came out (turns out there were 3 people behind me....sooooo pleased). So epidural was AMAZING!!!! Yes I had numb legs, lady bits and tummy (up to below boobs/top of uterus) but I could still feel them and move them around if I wanted to....just were heavy. Dont think I could have walked. Midwife confessed at this stage baby had moved back to back and thats why my contractions were so unbelievably painful from about 8pm onwards......:dohh:...thanks for telling me!

So epidural in.....contractions could still be felt...more tightening rather than painful. Syntocinin put on drip....off we go...this was 1am. Still only 2-3 cm dilated. I said to MW what time you reckon I will delivery 'from experience about another 4 hours to 4-5 cms...then probably another 8 hours to fully dilated'....OK fine...just keep epidural coming. Was worried about being so tired and not able to push by midday on Monday and I guess thats why inductions can end up as forceps assisted or c sections (including big babies of course). 

MW was excellent.....I got a side effect from epidural which was the judders...just uncontrollable shaking...annoying more than uncomfortable. Chattering teeth but I wasnt cold...then werent too worried. Oh just to say my epi was PCA (patient controlled) so I could alter / increase dose...she told me roughly when to push button to keep pain at bay. With the judders ongoing around 3am she said I will just check your dilation....8cms!!! OMG. 

I started to feel really cold with judders and they chucked 3 blankets over me to warm me up before doctor came in the they did a temperature check.....sky high 38.9....ooops off came blankets....and cut me right back on epidural....luckily pain still at bay but if I continued til 12pm Monday...what then!!!???:dohh:

Midwife checked me and I was already 10cm dilated at 4.25am.....she was very very surprised. She said right lets get this baby out (worried about her with my high temperature). Doctors were taking blood for culture for possible infection (reason for high temp) and continued to do so whilst I was pushing....WTF!!!!!!:shrug:

So I could feel contractions......and midwife was feel tummy too to double check.....started pushing at 4.30am.....after first round of pushing I could feel the pressure but no pain. Doctor then announced that he would let me push for 15 minutes then off to theatre for instrument delivery as baby getting distressed and high temp issues. Midwife said 'NO!!!! I dont think so - this baby is coming NOW!' (love her :haha:)......

On the 4th contraction and round of pushing there she was out and put on my chest with a towel not wrapped....fan was on behind my head which they directed to her. So rather than wrapping her they had to get temp down (she had been cooking inside me....hubby said hindwaters and other 'bits' came out with her and they were really hot liquids!!!!!)...her temp was 39.6. 

I asked about leaving cord for a while but cos of her high temp they wanted it cut in case they needed to take to the other side of the room quickly...fair enough...I was glad I asked. Hubby cut it. She stayed on me for a good 20 minutes and temp was good again. 

She looked amazing but crying alot with high temp. So 10 minutes out.....4 hours established labour. So in terms of induction - it didnt started well but ended amazingly for me. I had one stitch and MW said a little graze:thumbup:....lucky girl. 

Maybe RLT and EPO helped me with uterus doing its job. It has already gone right back apparently.....:thumbup:

I was on IV antibiotics for 24 hours (well three doses in 24 hours) due to the infection that caused raised temp....but Mia is totally unaffected. Bless her. 

I feel fine considering.....downstairs not so tender....bit bleedy still but much much better :winkwink:

Sorry ladies that was an essay and just written as I remember and not condensed at all.

Sorry I have been off radar for a while and not catching up on everything......feeling really bad about that:cry:. You girls have been amazing over the last 9 months and however and whenever your babies come into the world, it will be the best experience of your lives. My birthing plan was read but I couldnt follow alot of it....no birthing pool! Only G&A mmmm! dont cut cord immediately! And they injected me to get placenta out due to wanting to get on with treating high temp.....took 10 minutes and didnt feel a thing.

xxx


----------



## kymied

Well I had my non-stress test and let me tell you that was the most stressful thing. The baby is supposed to move twice in ten minutes and the heart rate is supposed to go up when he moves. Well, he didn't want to move. He made several movements but they were all ten or more movements apart. The doctor a new one that I did not get a good vibe from checked my cervix and said it's 2.5 cm. I really like what the midwife said Friday better "almost 3cm" so they sent me to eat lunch and come back for another ultrasound. Then they will talk about induction. The doctor didn't want to do a sweep. 

So now I'm all stressed out and crying again.


----------



## rejessa

just wanted to let yall know my princess arrived on march 12, 2012!!
 



Attached Files:







554553_3476552633601_1264798544_33382517_115053800_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## citymouse

Hi, lads... Back at L &D for blood pressure monitoring, and bloodwork this time. So far BP readings are normal, but here for two hours regardless! If anything comes back indicating pre-e, we will be meeting baby very soon!

My doctor had three patients sent over for high BP this morning! I think it's because she had to move everyone's appointments to first thing because of jury duty. 

Will update later! In the meantime going to zone out.


----------



## firsttimer1

Mitch - thanks for sharing your story hun, its good to read the good & the bad bits :hugs: if you dont mind me asking - did they tell you that they were inducing you regardless of what you wanted... or were you asked if you wanted to be? xxx

kymied - so might you be induced today? is that what you mean? dont be upset hunni, your in good hands :hugs:

rejessa - congrats on your bundle of joy :cloud9:


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats Rejessa

Citymouse - enjoy your two hours in l&d! By the way, sent you a friend request on FB but never actually said who I was! So if you have a random outstanding request from a Lauren P that's me!

Kym- good luck if you're bring induced! That's very sudden!

DH just had another missed call from FIL - we headed off his call yesterday by calling them only to discover he'd been hopping up and down wanting to ring us the night before. Need to tell DH not to let them know induction date as he'll probably assume it will appear that day and come up to the hospital! Arrrgh


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

firstly, hugs to Nik. It must be demoralising to have pains and contractions and to find out no progress has been made. I sympathise i really do, especially with the back to back baby too (mine is too).

Mitch, really enjoyed reading your birth story. Sounds like a mixture of pos and neg but overall pos which is great.

kym - at least they are looking after you x

lozza - glad to hear you got your sweep

mouse - have fun at L&D... lol hope the BP is ok

afm, can you believe my cervix is still so closed she couldnt do a sweep!!!! aaaah! i am so going to have to be induced. Midwife said baby is very comfortable in there, good heartbeat etc. My BP is 100/60 which is good.


mw's guess is that i will have a girl weighing 8.5lbs! she did say that she will have now jinxed it and im bound to have a boy, lol. I really like my mw, we had a nice chat. Just a shame im not progressing at all.


----------



## lozza1uk

Booooo MrsC. However, how was your posh afternoon tea? That's better than a sweep anyway. I'm not convinced mine will do anything, I don't feel any different and did a hormone research earlier to find out what a sweep was and saw that on a poll on another site more people said no it didn't work than said it did!


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - oh no :nope: wellllll it STILL may happen naturally hunni :hugs: did she give u an induction date if not?

i dont hold out much hope for my own sweep on friday either :(


----------



## 6lilpigs

Just sending mass hugs to all you ladies still waiting xxxxxx I hope you all start soon! we had our little man on Mothers day and he's lovely, i cannot wait to read all your birth stories and meet your little ones on the moving on thread, thanks ft:)

I've had Sweeps with 4 of mine and for the record things have started 3 days after this on 3 occasions and 4 days after on the 4th, so ladies with sweeps start counting down!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, Nicnak, and Cupcake, sorry you lads weren't happy with your appointments today. :hugs:

AFM, blood pressures all normal... Bloodwork normal... But I still have to do the 24-hour urine collection. :dohh: Good times. Pee in a plastic hat, pour it into a bin, keep the bin on ice... Blecch! Lol.


----------



## lozza1uk

Out of interest (not sure why urine collection interests me) why are they having you collect urine for 24 hrs?

DH has come home and told me he didn't realise DTD is supposed to actually work, he thought it was another old wives tale, so has sort of suggested we try tonight! He's also informed me they effectively use pig semen to induce you... now I'm not going to research to disprove this but really?! Uh obviously I realise it's a synthetic substance not actually collected from a pig :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Out of interest (not sure why urine collection interests me)

:haha:



> He's also informed me they effectively use pig semen to induce you...

:sick:


----------



## lozza1uk

I googled it. It used to be but think its now a synthetic version. Phew.

Edit - not the best timing to post this fact just after 6lilpigs has posted :haha: Congratulations on your latest baby boy by the way!


----------



## firsttimer1

i just had my first hick...... which HURT!!!!! im gonna take that as a sign :rofl: its all ive got :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats 6lilpigs!

oooh pain FT, has to be a sign!

posh afternoon tea was amazing, it was very posh. we sat in a very formal georgian style room overlooking the beautiful gardens and had some very obliging waiters bring us the softest scones, jam cream etc and tea. It was very peaceful and felt very decadent!

FT, i was booked in for induction at my last appointment. Im due to go in on monday 26th.


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry cupcake, of course u were xxx my memory is shot these days. :dohh:

laura - i nearly googled the pig thing myself but got too scared, so glad u cleared it up :rofl:


----------



## kymied

So they did another ultrasound and he scored a perfect 8 out of 8. They want to repeat the NST on Friday and then I can meet with my normal doctor. The doctor did offer to book me for induction tomorrow if I wanted. I told him I'd rather go naturally if possible. He said they would wait until Friday's results but probably end up booking the induction for next week. Come on little dude the count down is on!

Gosh it's hot. I don't have maternity shorts so I'm trying to wear work out shorts below the bump with a belly band. They're still too tight though. Maybe I'll try a skirt.

I'm going to go back and try to catch up on your posts now. And soak my feet in some cool water. 

Thanks for all your well wishes.


----------



## firsttimer1

:hugs: Kymied thats good news :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Congratulations Rejessa! :baby:

Congratulations 6lilpigs! :baby:

Kymied glad your little guy is ok in there :hugs:

Citymouse - Mmmm, the wee collecting sounds like a fun new hobby! ....

Oh, anyone who is interested i finally did my full birth story, popped it in the other thread but will put it here too, in a spoiler though as its silly long! :rolleyes:


Spoiler
On the 11th March, I woke up needing the loo at 4am, and as I stood up felt a lot of pressure followed by a definite contraction, very mild, but enough to be uncomfortable. Went to the loo and had a couple of jelly like bits when I wiped, which I thought could be a little bit of plug. Went back to bed feeling hopeful as I was 41 weeks so was quite ready to have a baby!
Definite but mild contractions carried on all through that day and night and then all through the day on Monday. They were totally random and sporadic and certainly not in any pattern. A few of them on the Monday (12th) felt a bit stronger and like they might be actually doing something, but I knew I wasn't in labour. OH got home from work at 11pm on the Monday night . The contractions had completely stopped again by then, and I was soooo frustrated. I had a total meltdown at that point and just sobbed my heart out to OH for about an hour about how miserable and uncomfortable I was feeling, he ran me a bath and made me a cup of RLT and the we cuddled up in bed . I couldn't sleep, even though it was about 1.30am at this point, but I think I dozed for a bit.

At 2.20am I suddenly came out of my doze realising I was having a strong contraction. Properly strong! I checked the time quickly and then sat up in bed dead still and waited. Exactly 5 minutes later, another one, just as strong! They were seriously painful, and if they hadn't hurt so much I could have cheered! I timed them for about 20 minutes and they were pretty consistent at 4-5 minutes apart, so decided to wake OH up and tell him that I was finally in labour. We sat and timed a few more contractions, and I realised they were getting even stronger, so I called delivery suite to get them to send the midwife out. Apparently delivery suite were busy, and so the receptionist had a midwife call me back. After about 5 minutes I got a call back and the midwife asked me all the standard questions. I had a couple of contractions whilst on the phone, which she decided to talk me through (anyone who wants to know....never do this! She's so lucky you can't punch people down the phone!) Anyway, she decided she'd call the community midwife, and that I should expect another call from her shortly. I then laid a towel and some maternity bed pads on the bed incase my waters broke.

At about 3.15am the community midwife called and asked all the questions again. I warned her i'd had a quick labour last time, so she decided to call the second midwife to come right away, and also asked if she could bring a student with her (it would be the student's first birth she'd attended). I agreed. She then said she was on the other side of the city, and that it was really foggy, but she'd be there as soon as she could.

After making all the calls, which felt a bit stressful, I settled down lying on my left side in bed, which is how i'd laboured last time, and got OH to rub my lower back with some of the massage oils i'd made up whilst I just zoned out and did some visualisations. I felt really good and relaxed and totally lost all concept of time. The contractions were getting stronger all the time, and I couldn't get through them without moaning. OH kept reminding me to do my slow breathing, which was great because its easy to forget! I put my iPod on to have something to focus on, but the contractions just kept getting stronger and stronger, and I was lying there wishing the midwife would hurry the hell up, because i'd have really liked some gas & air at that point! I managed to control myself though and kept working with the contractions. Suddenly I started feeling a lot of pressure with the contractions and was slightly worried, as it was very soon, and I was concerned i'd get the urge to push. I knew that it could be pressure on a nerve or something similar that might make me feel like pushing. After a couple more contractions like that (they were coming about every 2 minutes by then), with more and more pressure I did get the urge to push, and said to OH its all getting a bit pushy, I don't want to push at the wrong time, but there is so much pressure, can you have a look and see if its ok to push or not?

So OH put my leg on his shoulder and had a look, he said its ok, I can see your waters bulging out, so that's what the pressure is, I think its fine! So, great, I though, I can relax a bit, and I relaxed with the next contraction, rather than trying to fight the pressure, hoping my waters would break and it would be a bit more comfortable pressure-wise. Then OH suddenly said Oh wait I can see hair, there's hair! Oh, the head is coming now! I think then we both suddenly realised we were going to have to do this alone, so I changed my position a bit and OH got my leg well up on his shoulder, and I said to him just tell me exactly what is happening, so I know when to push I spent 2 contractions pushing as gently as I could to get the head out, with OH telling me how I was doing, then had a good rest when he said the head was out. A few more gentle and one big push and he said the shoulders were out! As soon as I heard him say that, I pushed as hard as I could and she popped out, fully in her waters, which had never broken! Freyja Lynn was born at about 3.56am she weighed 7lb 15oz. Time of birth is a guess, as neither of us thought to look at the clock when she was actually born! :haha: OH said afterwards he could see her struggling inside the membranes so he tore them open by her face and then pulled them away from her head and handed her to me, and I took the rest of the membranes off her and got OH to hand me the nearest towel to wrap over her. I knew she was basically ok, because she was already crying, so I just gave her a good rub and kept her close against my chest and covered with the towel.

I said to OH that he better call an ambulance because I didn't fancy doing the 3rd stage alone when there was a chance of heavy bleeding, and we didn't know how long the midwives would be. The 999 operator told him to go and open the front door ready for the ambulance crew, and as he got to the front door, the midwives were just arriving. The first thing they did was find a hat for Freyja, which I had totally forgotten about in the moment, and take the towel i'd put on the heater to warm and cover her in that too. Then they took a photo of the 3 of us! :rofl: They asked how long it had been since the birth, and we reckoned about 5 minutes. Anyway, they felt my tummy and after about another 5-10 minutes I delivered the placenta with a couple of pushes. Then they spent a while trying to find the cord clamps etc. (the midwife's delivery pack was apparently missing a load of stuff! :dohh:) So eventually OH cut the cord, well after i'd delivered the placenta. Freyja was a little on the cold side after not being wrapped up enough right after the birth, but I stayed snuggled with her for about an hour and she had a good feed, and after that warmed up quickly.

The midwives checked me over (small 1st degree tear, no stitching needed, woohoo!) and then made us a cup of tea, ran me a bath and cleared up the mess and changed the (totally trashed) bedsheets for us and then went off to make up some notes and left us to it! :)

Apart from being slightly alarming when we realised that we were having the baby unattended, the whole experience was fantastic and really relaxed. Everything that my first labour wasn't! Plus OH gets to be super smug about the whole thing, and is the talk of the midwives clinic! :haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya.....

Ft...they said they were going to induce me and didnt give me the option. To be honest i didnt question them espec with bp running so high...you sort of expect them to know whats best MOST of the time:haha:. That being said i probably would have been more inclined to.quesrion if i hadnt been over 40 weeks....i knew she could be fully baked.

Cupcake and all...take the estimations or 'guesses' of birth weighr with a huge pinch of salt...look at loo with her little.girl after being told.huge baby. I was curious as to.my LOs weight at birth but never asked for an estimate until i was in delivery room...i thought well this midwife feeling the baby in.my belly delivers babies every day...she should be best placed to.guess. i asked she said not huge....probably around 7lb 5oz and even she was over a lb out!!!!! Ha ha

Soooo tired....still on adrenalin so.didnt sleep when Mia did today:nope:. Must do better :blush:

X x x x 

P.s. thinking of watching obem tonight out of morbid curiousity but dont want to inflict on hubby after only 2 days to.recover :blush:...recording so will catch up another time


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, yay for the great u/s!

Honestly not sure why I need to collect my pee for 24 hours if my bloodwork was fine... Oh well. It's really not much trouble.

Home now, with my pee buckets and my McDs! The dog is very interested in both. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks for sharing emera :hugs: im so glad u got ur home birth :cloud9:

mitch - thanks hun, i only asked as obv i said no to an earlier induction last week, but may not be able to this time (think i will go for it anyway) x

rashy - Mcds...... sigh.


----------



## kymied

When I was in college in our biochemistry class we had to collect our urine for 24 hours to get a total output to calculate the values of some of the things we were testing for. I forget what though. I was the only female in the class. They gave me a funnel. It was fun carrying a 2 liter to classes.

Thanks ladies for the birth stories, it's really good to hear them even if everything doesn't go as planned. It will be nice knowing them if I have to get induced and get an epidural or even a c-section.


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - thanks for the birth story :hugs: sounds like things went as well as they could with your BP and temp :winkwink:

Emera - thanks for yours too...your OH is a star!!!

Cupcake - sorry you couldn't get your sweep today :wacko: oh well you have until Monday maximum to meet your LO :hugs:

Lozza - hope DTD gets things going for you especially after a sweep :winkwink:

Still trying to catch up a bit as been to MIL's for tea :coffee:


----------



## Widger

Ok, so our thread has reached new lows talking about pig semen :haha:

Lozza - Hope sweep works magic tonight
Nic - Sorry feeling so low. I was very much the same, pains and only 1cm... so upsetting but you WILL get there and soon enough you won't remember how low you are feeling
MrsC - Sorry didn't manage a sweep but it sounds like they don't work too well anyway and you CAN go naturally... I believe it :thumbup:

Emera/Mitch - thanks for sharing birth stories.... as you know I'm going to pass at this moment :wacko: as I'm a wimp and can't think about the inevitable right now

Kymied - Glad all is well x

City - I know after delivery you need to collect your wee but before sounds crazy.... keep peeing in the bucket woman :haha:

Congrats Rejessa

FT - Oooohhh you have pain


Ok, so I think it is because it is my due date tomo but I've been feeling a little different today. Baby has been moving about a lot which is unusual for this usually lazy baby. I'm sure it is all in my head but I've been knackered too.... ok, yes I know I'm due for an April baby still :haha: but I suppose no harm in thinking something might happen tonight.... at least got mw visit tomorrow when I wake up and nothing has happened again :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh think I just lost a tiny bit more plug... Am sat on my ball watching obem bouncing away!

Lovely birth story Emera, I do like reading them all, weirdly it doesn't scare me off.


----------



## Glowstar

C'mon baby Lozza :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

I don't want it sharing a birthday with its cousin though so need to hang on til Friday!! I honestly don't think anythings going to happen that quick though, sure Loo lost hers a while before she was induced?!


----------



## Widger

Woo hoo baby Lozza :happydance: come and make an appearance

Oh and Lozza.... I'm just a wuss and not quite over what happened first timer round :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm a bit the same Lozza as it's my Niece's birthday and Friday so want to avoid that day if possible :winkwink:

City - glad they let you out but don't think you'll be long :winkwink: same for Kymie :hugs:

Widger - my 2nd labour was like night and day compared to my first so I really hope yours is the same :hugs:


----------



## kymied

As for me, my mom's birthday was the 20th, my uncle is the 24th, my aunt and I are both the 25th, hubby's grandmother is the 27th and my cousin is the 28th. So if he doesn't come tomorrow or Friday he's going to run out of days where he's not sharing with someone. How about tomorrow?

So we got Chinese food tonight and there were three fortune cookies. Mine said "Golden hours are coming to you." Hubby's said "You will make changes for the better." We decided the third was the baby's. As hubby opened it I said "Please say 'Seize the day'" Hubby laughs. It says "Time is money." Seriously kid, even the Chinese food thinks it's time for you to arrive.


----------



## loolindley

Morning lads!

Sorry there were a few disappointing appointments yesterday :hugs:

Lozza, I starting losing my plug after my first s&s on Wednesday and was still losing the last bits on the Sunday morning they induced me. Better out than in though at this stage, it can only be a good thing. 

Whoever was saying about weight estimations, I think I am proof that it's all a load of rubbish. Honestly, at the stage Dharma came out she should have been about 9-9.7lbs and she was only 6lbs15oz. I think they just plucked a number out of the air and multiplied it by the amount of cups of tea they had drank that day (or something!)

I'm feeling really guilty about not being on here to cheerlead you ladies through the final few days. You were all so good to me :hugs: I've not even managed to log on some days. As bloomin perfect as Dharma looks, she is demanding as any new born is I guess :shrug:

I hope today brings some good news, and as its Dharmas official due date, i'll let someone else use it (glow?) if they want?!? :haha: come on lads! I need more baby pics! xxx


----------



## citymouse

No worries, Loo!

I was so tired all afternoon. I just draped myself on the couch. Then tonight I got a burst of energy... I wonder if my dead arms could mean a little bit of dehydration? I drink tons at night and have a lot more energy... Hmm.

DH went out to dinner with a friend. I felt bad that he spent his whole morning at the hospital. Had to let him out of the house for a while!

Lots of construction stuff wrapping up tomorrow! Shelves up in the kitchen, towel bars, shower curtain rod, and counter in the bathroom, new laundry room doors up! :dance:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and lol'ing at your baby's fortune, Kymied!


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooh interested who is going totake up Loos due date offer....Lozza with plug loss??!! ;-)

Loo...i am in totally agreement with you...i feel bad not posting 10 times a day average on here anymore. There are ladies who have the excitment of first meeting their LO though which is a wonderful thing. And then weirdly you enjoy meeting them again every morning. 

When does the soppiness go away?

Very excited as milk definately coming in....still liking the bf but finding it challenging espec at night...got a couple of questions for our mames lke emera, waul, crow, eyc etc which i.will pass to other thread.

Birth stories should never be scary...everyones ecperienced are different...i was only looking at Mia this morning thinking....ash wish i could give birth to.you again (ha ha what a weirdo)


----------



## MsCrow

Hurrah for the end of the construction work Mouse, I am astounded at your patience, I think I'd have had a meltdown by now.

Sorry about all the unsatisfactory S&S appointments and anxious waiting, I predict a few more babies by Saturday, in the least whether by inducement or naturally. I think naturally though, there's a lot of symptoms to spot :)

I'm glad no one bothered to try and suggest a birth weight for Edith as it's clearly the least exact science ever and seems to only serve to create worried mothers to be. In fact, none of the 'predictions' have been right, so why do the professionals bother? Bored? Do they run a book on it?

Been a disturbed night, up three times due to shorter feeds and now my head is mashed.


----------



## Widger

It's MY due date so can I take the slot please!!!!!!! Ok, there are a few laddies deserving of my place :)

No sign AT all. Got mw at 12.30 not that it will be that exciting. Be interesting to find out how baby is lying as I can't work out what is going on.

Hoping to join you mamas on the other thread soon


----------



## firsttimer1

*Morning*

Cant get used to this thread being so quiet - feels weird...

woke up at 6am and couldnt go back to sleep. HAD to have some cereal as if my life depended on it. Now im tired and got a headache :( Got no signs - still no plug loss (at all) yadda-yadda.

Mum and dad are back on sunday and have both got the monday off to come and spend with me and baby.......PAH! 

I just know im going to be induced so there goes my water birth. I am therefore going to spend the day looking into meptid and epidurals incase i feel the need for drugtacular support xxx

Roll on MW appt tomo - want an induction date now. :(


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh yer - lozza/cupcake/rashy/widger etc.... last night digs was going MAD in my tummy.... like MAD. my whole tummy was moving.... struggled to sleep.....

are u still getting that at this stage too? was very random.... :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

happy due date widger!! im resigned to being induced so you go ahead and have a perfect due date baby, lol! hope you have a good mw app and find out how the baby is lying. 

FT - no signs here either. I think my baby is moving into poll position for officially laziest march baby. 

i feel surprisingly ok about it now. 

off to read about what you guys chatted about last night. I went to bed early to watch OBEM.

good news on the construction mousey. sounds like the finishing touches now!


----------



## Widger

Don't mind if I do cupcake :haha:

Ft - this usually lazy baby has been going nuts recently, the last 2 days, nights.


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Loo - yes I will be a totally selfish cow and take your due date on the basis that even though I'm not even due yet I am the oldest lad on this thread and my body is SCREAMING get this baby out NOW!! :rofl: :rofl: :winkwink:
Plus I know what's coming :shock: it's like waiting for your driving test..but worse :haha:
No symptoms here...just loads of BH and plenty of knitting needle stabs up the Minky but that's it. Baby's still being really active. Will see what MW says tomorrow. 

Kymie - love your fortune cookie's...times up baby...GET OUT!

Rashy - glad things are pulling together on the construction front. 

FT/Cupcake/Lozza - it seriously can't be long for you now :hugs:

Widger - Happy due date :happydance:

I REALLY REALLY need this baby to come on time. I am getting pressure from my Ex-hubby when I am having the girls over Easter and he is getting narky because I can't give an exact date. They want to come on Monday 2nd April and he wants to book something whilst they are with me. I can't commit because I don't want my OH to make the 6 hour round trip when I haven't had the baby in case he misses the birth :nope: I also don't want the girls to resent this baby and if they don't come on the 2nd they might...they are stroppy teenagers after all :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

ahh glow what a nightmare :dohh: why cant babies just pop out gracefuly when we ask them to?! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks FT...it is starting to get to me :cry: Told OH last night that if this baby hasn't arrived by the 28th (due date) he will come home from work and find me rocking in a corner :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - really hope baby shows by 28th... im going to do some positive visualisation crap for you :winkwink:

well. i just fell over. again. this time - thankfuly - onto my bottom. im tempted to call MW right now and say can she book me in for induction this weekend as its shaken me again. But seeing her tomo for s+s so unsure if worth it or not. 

wish i knew how busy my unit was as to how long the usual wait is....


----------



## MsCrow

Aww Glow, big :hugs: to you, I'm so sorry you're dealing with additional stress right now. Your ex, being the father of two stroppy teenagers, should understand that babies don't pop out on time and this part of pregnancy is the most up in the air. Grrrrrrr for you. For your sanity, could you have the girls a few days later to take the pressure off you mentally? Or, could a family member step in and have the girls at short notice if you happen to be having the baby?

Ladies, I can't reiterate enough, all I had was knitting needles and a mild clear out before I went into full on labour....anything could happen!

:hugs: to you too FT, take it easy today, I can't imagine how jarring it is to fall and feel worried about it happening again.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

:hugs: take it easy FT


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmmm FT...I'm trying to think what I would do (hope you're OK!):shrug:

I'd be tempted (if baby is moving OK) to wait until tomorrow and see what she says at your appointment and how the S&S goes. Having that little tumble might spur digs on :winkwink: My Mum was 3 weeks early with my Sister after having a little fall on the stairs on her bum :winkwink:
But tomorrow demand an induction date...might 'frighten' digs into making an appearance :hugs:

Thanks Mrs Crow - I haven't really got anyone who can go and pick them up apart from OH. I have a decent relationship with Ex but also understand where he is coming from...he's not overly sympathetic though. Oh well....will just need to hope that this S&S does something tomorrow and asking for another one to be booked for Monday or Tuesday just in case.


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> Oh yer - lozza/cupcake/rashy/widger etc.... last night digs was going MAD in my tummy.... like MAD. my whole tummy was moving.... struggled to sleep.....
> 
> are u still getting that at this stage too? was very random.... :shrug:

YES!:happydance: I am so glad you posted this as I had non-stop movement which really hurt for about half an hour last night. I was sat on my ball but everytime I moved it made the baby go mental. I almost rang triage because I thought it couldn't be normal, but then googled "increased movement in pregnancy" and found a 41 week video on YouTube that looked similar so went to bed and it eventually calmed down (or I fell asleep):shrug: Not felt much yet this morning but that's normal I think, and it must be:sleep:

Oh, and :hugs: for falling over. If Digs is moving i'd probably hang on until tomorrow. No matter how busy your unit is they have to fit you in, and you can do what i've been advised and call for cancellations once you have an appointment if it's later than you want.

We also :sex: for the first time since 16 weeks last night! DH has decided he wants the baby out before I have to be induced - so romantic, not. Did lose a bit more plug in the middle of the night, and this morning but as Loo's put, it doesn't mean much!

Kym - love those fortune cookies!
*Glow* - what a pain, is there any chance they can jump on a train just this once?
*MrsC* - you're officially tied for most overdue with Emera now... hope you get Loo's due date. I can't believe how few of us are late considering it's pretty normal to be a week overdue with the first:shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - yer im really unsure on what to do. I reallllllllllllllllllly dont want an induction and will defo have the sweep tomo. BUT im not sure i want to wait till tues/weds to be induced as im so panicked that this is the second fall ive had now (fell last week smack onto my tummy). Really shaken that im hurting the baby. My pelvis feels fine and then BAM its gives way with no warning. really scary :( and as i say, i really hope to avoid induction in general :cry: so confused.

I have every faith your sweep will work tomo hunni :hugs: maybe we will both go into natural labour tomo afternoon.... how lovely that would be.

Lozza - yay for DTD and more plug loss...... jealous.com :haha: Losing plug can only be good :dance: surely it means ur dilating? :dance: we didnt DTD last night as was waaaaaaaaaaay too freaked out by amount of movement from digger. :rofl:

glad to hear increased movement seems OK.... might google it myself to take my mind off my fall :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

ive not had increased movement but ive heard its normal

if it was me i might telephone mw today and explain concerns and see what she says. I would say wait until tomorrow but im not sure that hospitals generally induce at weekends so you might have to wait until monday anyway. if midwife wants to induce you tomorrow you will prob need to go into hospital first thing.

why not just give her a call?

lozza - ooh plug loss. i think your next!

glow - sounds a bit stressful... hopefully baby will arrive on time then!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies :hugs:

ive just sent MW a text as dont want to uinterrupt her if she is with a patient.... will update you when hear for her.

both me and digs are ffine - im just worried that i will have more falls. Im still hopeful though that sweep will work tomo xxx

I think lozza will be next too..... :dance: .... we need a new baby and some new hope for natural births i think! :)


----------



## lozza1uk

I hope so! Especially as the hospital sounds like its full at the moment on the induction front - would be nice to get in the pool.

Right, time for my long list of girls names... in no particular order...

Scarlett (worried it's too chavvy?)
Jasmine
Jessica
Stephanie
Alexa
Zara
Octavia (worried this one might be too poncy!)

Most of you know my surname, which unfortunately rules out lots of names I prefer! I think most of these go, will probably combine 2 of these to give a middle name, or skip having a middle name (as I don't have one).


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft....definately speak to mw but i would wait to.see what happens tomorrow. Get a date for induction and you will feel far more relaxed about the whole thing. I was very very teary that i had to be induced on saturday earlier than expected....was a little shocked and kept apologising to hubby about not being capable of carrying our baby til she was ready :cry: silly really cos i was over 40 weeks!!!!

Remember with inductions ...i am sure everyone doesnt have bad experiences....after my false start with pessary mine was pretty good to.be fair (hindsight and that). My temperature issue i dont think was associated with induction...but they i could be wrong


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lozza, i like scarlett and octavia. I dont think scarlett is chavvy at all or at least its not considered chavvy down here. I think octavia is a little 'poncy' but personally i like that. it is a little unusual but still a proper name that everyone has heard of.

personally im no so keen on jasmine. I have recently heard if babies called zara and jessica so they might be quite popular (dont know if you like that or not?)

i only have one boys name and one girls name so hopefully i still like them once baby arrives because i dont have any backups!


----------



## mitchnorm

Lozza....i love Alexa and Zara 

Cupcake...you mentioned about weekend inductions...mine would gave been a sunday and they did.it on.saturday...ok unscheduled but there were others in having prebooked ones.
Ft...someone came in and had pessary and then went home to progress so.you dont necessarily have to.atay...you can early labour at home. I was kept in cos of baby movement and bp so.had to.be monitored....so careful on.the reason you may use to.bring forward x


----------



## firsttimer1

mitch - thanks hun :hugs: i just really didnt want to be induced, but if its gonna happen anyway then i rather it happen soon before i hurt digs by another possible fall. I feel like u did - gutted that i feel like my body is letting me down :( BUT ive still got hope for tomo after sweep..... im clinging to it! xxx

right .... lozza... names....

My FAV is Scarlett and Jessica ... both were names that i discussed with DH. I love that Scarlett can be shortened to Letty (rather than scar). Ive always loved Jessica since little when i read the 'sweet valley high' books :haha:

Stephanie is prob my least fav.... and i need to mull on Octavia.... not cos i DONT like it.... its just a name you hear so rarely that you need to let it sink in.

Not that my opinion does or should mean diddly-squat mind.... always go for what YOU and DH love.... im sure some people think our name choices are B.O.R.I.N.G!!!

:flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks mitch - maybe if i am induced i can begin at home then.... thanks hunni x

cupcake - we only have one girl name and one boy name too! so i hope the baby doesnt come out and we go ''oh no, name doesnt suit them at all!'' :dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks guys, Scarlett has been my favourite for a while (I saw an Eddie Stobart truck on the motorway called Scarlett Elise, which I thought was lovely, but DH won't name her after a truck!!) and Jessica i've thought about using since i was a kid, but I know a few friends with Jessicas now (same with Isobel which is really annoying as I used to love it, but i know about 6!). And FT if your first choice girls name is still Sophia i love that, but don't think it works with our surname.


----------



## emera35

Lozza - Love Jasmine and Zara :)

Cupcake - If you go till tomorrow your baby wins the lazy bunny award for biggest March babber slacker!! :haha: I'd say Freyja will be jealous, but she's blatantly too lazy to care!!

Glow - Come on little Glowie, be convenient for Mummy!!! :dust:

Mitch - Was your temperature in labour not caused by the epi? I know elevated temperature is a potential side-affect, i'd assumed reading your story that was what happened. If not did they not know why?

FT - Gaah, seriously be careful lady!! :hugs: Hope you are all ok!

Oh,movement wise, i didn't feel any increase or decrease in movements, it was about the same, just more "there's not much space in here" feeling, IYKWIM?


----------



## emera35

lozza1uk said:


> I saw an Eddie Stobart truck on the motorway called Scarlett Elise, which I thought was lovely, but DH won't name her after a truck!!

Why ever not?!?! :rofl:


----------



## MsCrow

I like Scarlet

I love Elise...it reminds me of PJ Harvey's 'a perfect day Elise'

White sun scattered all over the sea
He could think of nothing but her name Elise
God is the sweat running down his back
The water soaked her blonde hair black

It's a perfect day
A perfect day, Elise


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i actually think scarlett elise is lovely!!!! who cares about a truck??!

mitch - perhaps they do induce at weekends then? i have no idea. plus, i was told at my hospital once they put the pessary in you have to stay at the hospital for constant monitoring. i guess policies must differ from hospital to hospital


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - i ditto the others on the truck thing... who cares! I love Scarlet. what would u shorten it to?

and yup its still Sophia for girl (fi/fia for short) and George for a boy :) Pretty sure some people will think George is borrrrrrrrrrrring but we dont have any other names we like :(

cupcake, regarding induction at weekends - ive always been told most hospitals do induce at weekends, not sure if ALL do though :shrug: Pretty sure mine does as i THINK i asked MW last friday....... but baby brain has obscured my memory :haha:

Ouch. My tailbone hurts bad :(


----------



## lozza1uk

My hospital does do weekends, I heard the midwife trying to get Saturday or Sunday for me, both full again!

Love George, and so does DH but I went out with a George and it would always remind me of him, but I can't tell DH that so have had to say I don't like it! :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> My hospital does do weekends, I heard the midwife trying to get Saturday or Sunday for me, both full again!
> 
> Love George, and so does DH but I went out with a George and it would always remind me of him, but I can't tell DH that so have had to say I don't like it! :blush:

ha haaaaaaaaaaa! One boys name i do love is Ben; when i was little every teddy bear i owned (whether girl or boy) was called Ben..... but i went out with a Ben for 2 years when i was 18.... so like u ive not been able to suggest it as a name :rofl:

Oh well. George it is. After King George of course.... and not George of the jungle.... or Georgie porgie.... :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh yer i forgot to say (altho this really isnt that exciting haha) - that throughout pregnancy ive poured myself the odd very small drop of wine... and ive never been able to finish it (unlike mitch :winkwink: ). 

anyway, last night DH cracks open a beer and OH MY LORD. that smell. that lovely smell. amazing. i had a tiny bit and it was like nectar of the Gods! It had never occured to me as a devout wine/champers drinker that i may want half a glass of lager....... 

so OBVIOUSLY, and very scientifically, i must be carrying a BOY!!!! :rofl:


----------



## waula

Morning lads (is it still morning?? when is it bed time??!!!)

Lozza - love Scarlett Elise - and sod the truck connection!!! :haha:

FT - your naughty hips...hope you're ok, get yourself a nest on your sofa hun - sending you some evict digs thoughts!!! :thumbup:

re: induction at the weekends...I was induced on a sunday morning...

Glowie - c'mon baby Glow - I want you to get in your car seat with your starry blanket... sorry its all getting a bit complicated with ex - these babies aren't ever easy are they!!!! :hugs:

Loo - the hormones and tears are completely normal. i would worry about people who didn't have that to be honest. you are doing incredibly well living with your parents - never mind with a newborn so just get your nest set up in your own space and enjoy these precious few days with Dharma... :hug:

MsC - so happy that BF is getting easier for you - those first few days are bonkers aren't they. All going ok at this end, right side is so comfy its making me continue with the left - and going from rugby to cross cradle on the left has been a revelation - i'm obviously better at holding him for feeding with my right arm!!! Getting him weighed today so hoping he's regained some of the weight he'd lost... xxx

Mitch - not much more advice on BF'ing to add than what has already been said - when I had hurty left boob when he first attached I found that singing or labour breathing was amazing at getting me through that first 10 secs of badness... No routines here at all...he's very contented so will grizzle as he wakes up - we change nappy, have a cuddle, feed for 10-15mins, sit up - he burps, have a cuddle, feed again for 5ish mins, burp and cuddle for 10mins and by then he's so drunk on milk he goes back down in his pram/basket for 2-3 hours. I've been told to change nappy halfway through feeds but he was a bit sicky to start with so prefer to do that on an empty tummy! Also told to change boobs halfway through feed but my nips need a bit more of a break than 2-3 hours so put him back on the same side - figure the satisfying hindmilk is the bit they really need so would prefer he tops up on that rather than the other side...

Noah lost a fair amount of weight by day 5 (8%) so hoping he's started gaining when he gets weighed today - found it quite stressful to know he'd lost so much weight and MW was fairly unsympathetic... fingers crossed today!! Just feels very much my responsibility when BFing to keep him healthy and growing...

Massive :hugs: to everyone still waiting - please plan some nice things to take your mind off the wait. xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - if i was pushed for an alternative boys name to the one we have chosen i would go for George. I really like it. I dont think its boring at all!

off out this afternoon for a wander around town and to pick up a fat face order from the store. New jumper for hubby and a summer dress for me (size 10... might be optimistic...)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

omg i am just starting to watch Nanny 911... very disturbing. is it too late to say im not sure about having kids?? :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Oooo enjoy shopping hunni :hugs: as for nanny 911.... step away from the TV... i repeat.... step away!!! :gun:

no one needs to see that! Least of all a pregnant women :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Waula...thanks for that...sounds very similar to Mia. Its only day 3...2nd day home to be honest so i am not going to.beat myself up about it. Mia grizzles and chomps her hands, opens and shuta her mouth with a slapping sound thats the cue.....we usually change her (which she hates btw...anyone elses??) .....feed for 10 minutes ish cos she starts to drift to.sleep....really small belly....burp her...hold her for a while for a break...then back onto.same boob for another 10 minutes seems average. Sometimes change her between the 10 minute feeds if she is really really hungry and crying cos think that may settle her before 'awful' bum change :haha:. Plan tonight is to try not to.let her nap too much early evening and get her taking more milk so that may help longer gaps in night....we shall see. 

TMI and personal question...when you had sore boob were your nipples a bit dry/cracked and some patches of dark red like blood...only bits of where she latched???? Usual? Best solution pls? 

Regards inductions....i agree cupcake...may be different policies and i suppose if your history during pregnancy is not an issue they may let you go home after pessary....at the end of the day it is your choice. I basically fought to go home tuesday afternoon rather than agree to stay in for another 24 hours so we perhaps do have some choices. 

Emera....they didnt say epi caused temp spike....it caused the judders which arent necessarily temp associated...but then noticed temp change...hmmmmm they put me on antibiotics so.obviously thought it was infection related i.guess...otherwise when epi came out temp would have resolved:shrug:

Just had a look at my blue folder for first time....its got all my birth details etc.....i only lost 200ml of blood recorded...that good i guess???


----------



## emera35

Mitch i lost about 200ml too, its a good amount, nothing remotely worrying :thumbup:

Waula - Silly MW any weight loss under 10% is totally on track and normal! If Noah hadn't done a wee or poo before weighing at birth then thats like 2-3% of their weight to start with! As long as they are heading back to birth weight by 2 weeks old you've nothing to worry about. Plus its not like Noah was teensy and feeble, he's a big strong boy, you'll be fine :) :thumbup:

My new stroller arrived today its all shiny! :)

Ok apparently OH wants to talk about money, he's actually trying to melt my brain :growlmad: Can't concentrate to post, back in a bit. :dohh:


----------



## Widger

Ahem :blush: Elise is my first name choice.... just saying.... so think it is a lovely name.... obviously :haha:

So I've just had a S&S. After thinking that they didn't do it, they quite clearly do to 2nd time+ mums. But, it doesn't sound like it is going to do anything really. I think in a way it is best not to know. I was told cervix soft, partially effaced, posterior, admits finger tip, head -3cm above spine..... so all in all from what I've read it doesn't sound very good :cry: in a way I wish I hadn't jumped at the chance of having it done as now it just appears that everything is a long way off :wacko: At least I was in the dark before. Maybe sweeps work better with 2nd time+ mums.... ok, ok, I'm clutching at straws.

Anyway, enough of the pity party. I know some of you have been waiting longer than me. Maybe I'll take the prize for the laziest baby award :)

FT - Sorry about your fall, hope your mw is able to get in contact with you today 

Mitch - 200ml loss is amazing. I lost over 1000ml!!

All other mamas - lovely to hear about your little ones progress

Glow - I hope your sweep tomo is a little more favourable than mine. I think we all get to this point of being tetchy and wanting to have some indication of what the hell is going to happen and when xx


----------



## Glowstar

Widger - remember....head doesn't always engage until labour starts with 2nd and subsequent pregnancies so do not be discouraged about the -3cm for the head because I reckon that has no bearing :winkwink: It might just get you going. Have you booked another one? Here they let you book them every 3 days :winkwink:

Lozza - I love the name Scarlett Elise...my fave on your list. I'm not going to comment on what I do and don't like out of the others because it's such a personal choice :winkwink: I do like George for a boy and it would have been an option for us but a friend has a George so we're not going for it. 

We've gone backwards and forwards with names :wacko: we liked Harrison and Oscar initially then we like Zack...but OH wants to call him Zacharia :shock: which I don't like...I prefer Zachary. 
Anyhow I think we have finally settled on the name Jacob we both like it and we both like the name Jake. I got fed up of worrying about what was popular and what wasn't and have just ended up with a name that we both like instead. So full name will be Jacob David Eric :wacko: not overly keen on the middle names but David is my Dad who passed away 6 years ago and Eric was Steven's Grandad who passed away. 

I'm not even dressed yet...I feel sooooo lazy! so off out to get an ice cold Costa :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Widger - just read back your sweep description and if your cervix admits a fingertip you must be about 1-2cm dilated and your cervix is soft :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Meant to say...when I had my MC I lost over 3000ml of blood :shock: I was transfused back 2500ml but my haemoglobin was still low and borderline at that...so I think the true estimate was probably a lot more :wacko: does kind of make you feel a bit pasty losing that much blood :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Morning lads! Hi, mummies, you're going above and beyond keeping us company! :)

FT, sorry about your fall... Wonder what your mw will say! Hope it's favorable news and you get to meet that baby soon!

Lozza, I like Alexa, Zara, Octavia, and Scarlett. Scarlett Elise is lovely, too, truck or no truck!

Glowie... Sorry your ex is being turdy. Having an "out date" for a process this natural is very stressful. I hope your baby decides to show up early so you can stop worrying. :hugs:

Emera, LMAO at Freyja being too lazy to care. OMG, that reminds me of a video I love... Will post it when I'm on my laptop.

Mitch, love the soppiness... At this stage, when things are so unknown, it's good to have a reminder that what we're waiting for is wonderful and not terrifying. (Maybe it's both...? But don't say so! Stay soppy!)

Widger, that's what the prize should be for... Not last arrival but laziest baby! And it should be a really good prize, too!

Waula, that weight loss sounds normal! Don't stress out about it, okay?

MsC, I'm so with you on not knowing baby's estimated weight. I've never heard an accurate one. Oh, and I'm not very patient about the house stuff... Just resigned to not having a choice!

Who'd I miss? I'm sorry! 

If I don't get work done today, I'm going to take away my own Girl Scout cookies. I get prego brain but I've been a slacker for two days.

And yes, baby moves a ton lately... Especially at night!

I keep reminding her that 3-23 is a good birthday! But yesterday I had this moment of peace about her coming late. Of course, who knows, I could fail my pee test and end up back at the hospital this afternoon.


----------



## MsCrow

I forgot to add, Eloise is a much overlooked and pretty name.. 

:hugs: widger, hang in there!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Cupcake--step away from the nanny shows! They showcase the worst they can find on those shows!


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks for the name feedback, guess we'll have to wait and see what he/ she looks like! Getting a load of movement again now, think this baby is trying to do a full handstand as I'm being stretched top and bottom, ouch!! In fact, really OUCH!

Mouse - hope you pass the urine test
Widger - hope your sweep works, although I also think you should get in line behind me, mrsC and FT! And think Nic is also ahead of you!
Not heard from crowned in a while? Or Newfie but I know from FB there's no news on her.


----------



## citymouse

Ah yes, was wondering about crowned... We'll have to wait and see!

Here's the video I mentioned before... Hope this works.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cds7lSHawAw


----------



## kymied

I like both Alexa and Scarlet. I know far too many Jessicas and Stephanie is pretty common around here too. Jasmine is wonderful but it's my mom's dog's name. I call her Jazzy.

Does anyone else wake up in the morning without contractions and think "Well I guess today isn't the day."? I don't know why I'm assuming labor will start in the night.

I'm heading out to a park this afternoon with a bunch of friends with kids ages 2months - 4 years. I hope to show the kiddo it's more fun on the outside.


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep, I'm with you on assuming it will start in the middle of the night with my waters going, I'm sure that's all I'll recognise as labour!

Mouse - not sure if that video is funny or just creepy!

I think now for the first time on mat leave I am a bit bored, happy for baby to appear any time now!


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: @ City's video.

Having 2 teens I get shown all sorts of video's...this one is so WRONG but it's funny :winkwink:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pj2Nutu5v8


----------



## emera35

City will have to check the vid when I'm on my laptop I can't see it on my phone. ;)

Lozza/Kym my labour with Roh started when I woke up in the morning, I had a great night's sleep beforehand :haha: this time it was the middle of the night but apparently that's really normal when you have a toddler, your body knows when its a good time. Much like MsC doing labour as soon as she was done with all her phd work ;)

Roh has new shoes, they are smart and red, he refuses to take them off. We had to fight him to get them off when it was nap time and even then he still insisted on taking them with him to cuddle :rofl:

Freyja is crackng me up! She doesn't cry!? Well, she does if I leave her for too long, but that's only happened a couple of times. Anyway, she doesn't cry, she growls!! :haha: its hysterical, when she's hungry she just starts growling and bashing her head about with her mouth wide open trying to eat anything in range, she looks like a little feral beastie! :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Roh is a dude after my own heart...I LOVE shoes and to be honest it's the only thing I've been able to buy for myself whilst pregnant...I must have bought 10 pairs of shoes/boots :shock: :rofl: I don't blame him wanting to cuddle them :haha:

Edited to add: went to out local paper shop before and the usual lady who serves me chatted about the usual and then said 'I think your baby will be 9lbs' :shock: he's coming out the sunroof if he's thyat big :rofl:


----------



## waula

Quick update lads...discharged from midwife care...Noah has put on 10oz in 5 days...seems my boobs are working. Huge confidence boost. Exactly what was needed.

Mitch - red, cracked nips = lansinoh cream needed. It is the solution, think of it like the epidural in induction but for your boobs. I am smothered in the stuff.

Off to parents for a couple of days...first night away with Noah. Exciting xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Hooray for Waula's supermilk! Enjoy your first night away and good luck!


----------



## citymouse

People must forget that when you're pregnant, all of that stuff and those theories grate on your ears! It's like when you're getting married, you swear you'll never again forget to send an RSVP on time... then of course you immediately revert to your old ways.

Loo finished her house, and baby came... MsC finished her work, and Edith came... so if I would just buckle down and do my work today, I'd be zipping off to the hospital tomorrow, right?


----------



## Skadi

Keira is now a whopping 7 lbs! She is now normal baby sized, but acts further ahead developmentally than she really should considering she isn't full term for another 2 days. (She looks around, smiles socially, LAUGHS, and when you put her on her tummy she lifts and holds up her head and chest.) To me she is newborn sized but acts like a 2-3 month old when she should still be acting like a newborn.

I can't believe we haven't had a ton of babies since I was able to come on here last! The weather here has been so beautiful we have been going for walks everyday. I hope the cold weather stays away until next year now, I'm enjoying the shorts and t-shirts this early on!

Congrats Waula, 10 oz in 5 days is really good!


----------



## citymouse

Saw on Amy's Connie thread that La Rockera had her baby 2+ weeks ago!

Dog and I are sitting here procrastinating.


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - that sounds like a successful sweep to me :shrug: :)

Glow - Harrison was on my list - its lovely :)

rashy - :haha: at both that video AND ur obsession with numbers!

waula & skadi - :dance: for ur great baby news :hugs:

well ladies im a bit ticked off. was real tired today so just woke up from a 2.5 hour sleep (sorry to any new mums haha). MW had text back saying 'dont worry we will book you in for induction when i see you tomorrow'....

well actually, i AM worried. im the last person in the world who wanted an induction (i even said NO to having an earlier one remember), but i wanted a date booked in because i am petrified of falling and actually hurting this baby.... thats the last thing i want. and now what will happen if i cant go in to be induced until late next week??? 

the other thing is - i KNOWWWWW that most women are offered TWO sweeps after week 41 (it even says so in my blue book) - well thanks to only doing Fridays in our little town, tomorrows sweep is my only chance :cry: why cant they say ''come to oxford for a 2nd one on monday'' or whatever?????

sorry ladies. just really feeling it at the mo.


----------



## emera35

FT - :hugs: everything will be ok hun! Nap more, walk around less and don't worry too much, the chances of you hurting your baby by falling over as small, the chances of hurting yourself however are high, so take real care!!!
Having a date booked for induction just might trigger something for you. :hugs: also my mw did say I could still have a waterbirth with induction as long as I didn't need the IV so think you can still have that. X


----------



## MissyBlaze

Aww FT, I wish i could come and sweep you to help you. Poor old you. Please DON'T worry about induction, it's often nowhere near as bad as people expect. 

Yay Waula and your super baps! 

I want a big steak. I want OH to take me out for dinner, but we've got a baby! How weird.


----------



## citymouse

:hugs: Sorry, FT! Sounds really frustrating. If I were you I'd push her to help you book a second s&s when you're there tomorrow. But here's hoping that won't be necessary!

Ugh, just found out my doctor did get put on a jury. Seems so funny that I specifically found her two years ago because of wanting her for my birth and now there's a chance she won't be there, depending on the time of day. It doesn't really stress me out but it just seems like the odds are so slim!

Baby really will have to come this weekend, I guess!


----------



## emera35

Meant to say Waula 10oz in 5 days is amazing!! Go you! :dance: glad that's given you a confidence boost :hugs: its all much easier once you feel confident ;)


----------



## Glowstar

Waula - go you Milk Machine :happydance:

Skadi - glad Kiera is doing so well :hugs:

FT - breath hun......push for another S&S tomorrow and then try and find some peace that you 'might' have to be induced. As said before if the pessaries work there is no reason you cannot have the birth you want at all! I'm pretty sure the fact that you are over 41 weeks there is a much higher chance of the pessaries doing their job than if you were 39 or 40 weeks :winkwink: Obviously I really hope it doesn't come to that but if you can try and find some peace in yourself before the birth you can then concentrate 100% on the birth rather than how labour starts :hugs::hugs: I'm a fine one to talk I know :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - are we supposed to be offered 2 sweeps then? That wasn't mentioned to me, they've gone straight for the induction date. Doesn't look like the first ones caused anything to happen anyway.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all,

waula - fantastic feeding! great confidence boost

mouse - you tell that baby! maybe this weekend is the date for you?

widger - i agree, soudns like the sweep was successful to me

emera - so cute about Roh and his shoes (they sound fab by the way) and freyja sounds cute

sorry to anyone i have missed... just got distracted cos hubby has come home...

FT - dont worry about the sweep/induction. everything will work out ok. they seem to be able to book ladies in at quite short notice for induction so you wont be left until late next week.

i ahd a lovely afternoon shopping. bought a little white china jug shaped like a rabbit, the milk/cream pours out its mouth!! lol also a little metal bucket with an elephant painted on it for the nursery.

gtg, be back later x


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - i dont think there are any ''rules'' per say, but the NHS website and my blue folder says ''you will most likely be offered two sweeps at week 41

also my friends said they had two quite close together - say two days apart. But they live in main towns like Milton Keynes, Reading etc ... so think they have more clinic days.

I suppose if tomo's sweep works... it doesnt matter LOL

edit to add: cupcake - that bunny mug thing sounds amazing :)


----------



## firsttimer1

right all u new mamas..... was there anything you DIDNT have in your hospital bag that you wish u did? xxx we are about to check ours to cheer me up haha :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

I went through mine two nights ago and pulled out a robe and 2-3 pairs of pajamas. I had way overpacked!

I must pat myself on the back for bringing comfy stretchy pants to my appointment yesterday. I figured I'd end up back on monitoring for my BP, and at least I didn't have to lie there in jeans for four hours!


----------



## firsttimer1

jeans are soooooooo my enemy atm.... havent touched a pair in about a month!!! i live in P.J's :haha:

just had to send my DH out to my best friend who lives round the corner, to rescue her from a spider.... she is hilarious :rofl:


----------



## emera35

What are jeans? :winkwink:


----------



## lauraclili

Ft, I didn't have nearly emough baby clothes... I had to send DH home to get them.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im worried i've packed too much. I have a giant bag and it weighs a ton. I think it is things like the drinks etc that weigh so much. I tried to downsize it to a smaller bag but i just couldnt squeeze it all in. I ended up with about 3 smaller bags so have just repacked it all back into the orginal bag.

The only things i can see to take out are: a large towel for me and 2nd pack of maternity towels (is one pack enough?)

things like the SLR and video camera etc take up loads of room. I have hardly any clothes packed and very basic baby stuff.

my bag is so big its embarrassing


----------



## lauraclili

I would say one pack of towels is fine, as they will provide you with them if you run out.


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake- who cares if ur bag is big :winkwink: we are bringing one hand luggage bag with our things, my pink lining bag with baby things plus a camera bag. also got a paper bag of snacks which will be in car and DH will run out to get at some point :winkwink:

thanks laura - ive packed 3 vests, 3 sleepsuits and a cardy. We live close by so can just get more if need it as and when :)


----------



## Widger

Kymied - I feel exactly the same as last time. I started my contractions at 4am so everytime I get up for the toilet in middle of night I think, oh well, another day already gone :dohh: but it can happen anytime.... some laddies on this thread have proved that.

Skadi - Great news that Keira is gaining so well weight and developmental wise. Can't believe she is already 2 months old.

Waula - You shall be very now known as milking machine :haha: lovely news. 
To all BF laddies - just remember that weight may slow down eventually with BFing. Daniel went from 75th percentile to 25th and luckily I had supportive health visitors etc who didn't worry me about it... I now have a very healthy and happy toddler so just be aware that not all babies will put on lots of weight from it

FT - So sorry you were feeling so low earlier. It is only natural. You have been so bouncy just going with the flow. You know what... your baby digs is just doing as it was asked... waiting for its grandparents to arrive to make an arrival. I bet as soon as you hear they are on their way home Digs will come flying out :)

Considering it took me so long to pack my bags, I'm jsut going to leave it alone and not go near it :haha: I'm sure I don't have enough or maybe too much but whatever happens hubby can always go and get what I need when he has to go home etc as others have said.

Well, nothing has happened since my sweep. All that happened was I became incredibly tired and went to sleep (asked hubby to come home early). What happened after yours laddies? No bleeding, no cramping here.

I did however talk to my neighbour and she said that she was told pretty much same as me and yet her waters broke about 24 hours later so maybe it can kick start things? I just don't think it will for me as it has been pretty unsuccessful for most of us on this thread hasn't it?

I have not dtd in ages like Lozza said... hoping that it will help as well as the sweep... now, just got to persuade hubby.... hmmm that may be the hardest thing :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - yer sorry about my mini breakdown earlier :blush: Im back to normal now :) I had a bit of a cry when DH got home saying how worried i was i would fall again and hurt baby, but he reminded me - like u all did - how tough our babies are.... so feel OK again. :dance:

My sweep at week 40 was a non event as i had a closed cervix.... how was yours today in terms of dilation / eggface etc?? 

if my sweep tomo doesnt work i will be gutted! I better be at least 1cm and favorable!!! :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

oh and btw i didnt so much as cramp OR bleed after mine... but as i say mine was not a proper one as it was closed :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

BABY IS HERE!!!!

Sorry I haven't been on, been a little busy in hospital lol. Kieran was born on Monday, March 19th at 6:27am after a very fast labour. My water broke at 12am on Monday and he was here 6 and a half hours later! 

We got home this afternoon and are feeling a little tired but otherwise doing well so far.

Here are some pictures for you to see, he is such a little cutie and we are soooo happy he is here!

I see I have missed quite a bit here, Congrats Mitch and Loo, I'm not too sure who else has given birth at this point so I hope to catch up soon.
 



Attached Files:







Curtis and Kieran.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 11









Joanna and Kieran.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 12









Kieran.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, he's adorable! Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

CONGRATS JOANNA! ADORABLE :cloud9:

here is the new march mamas group for those with babies :happydance: =
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/917229-march-mamas-2012-baby-group-closed-group.html


----------



## Widger

FT - :hugs: Glad you are feeling better. I must admit, I felt a little low after the sweep earlier as it sounds as if baby is here to stay a little longer. Yes, I know it is only my due date but I'm finding it so hard having to look after a toddler all day long and he's literally running me ragged. I could do with a break. Yeah, yeah... not exactly going to happen with a newborn :haha: but at least hubby will be around etc. Anyway, I've snapped out of it myself... what will be, will be.

So on my notes it said: Partially eggfaced, one fingertip (think means 1cm and she has small hands :haha:), 3/5th engaged, posterior. I think that means I'm pretty 'unfavourable' :haha: even though it sounds ok

Edit - Congrats Joanna, lucky you with such a quick delivery too :hugs:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Thanks guys! How are things with you going? Getting any labour signs?

Thanks for the link.


----------



## firsttimer1

well thats not GREAT widger... but there is still a chance of it working then hunni :hugs: they only need 1cm to perform a sweep :hugs:

and u have every right to feel disappointed.... i think until we have our babies in our arms there are going to be many more highs and lows to come yet :hugs:

at least weve all got each other!

My appt is at 9:50am tomo.... glad its an early-ish one.... xxx

*edit to add:* no signs here joanna but sweep tomo for both me and glow :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

I was just thinking that the new mamas don't need to feel bad for leaving us to stew in our pregnant juices (ew... so to speak, I mean)... because we are at a great advantage when it comes time to pour out our new-mommy woes and get their advice. 

(And for the record, my husband took my pregnant juices to the hospital this morning for me. :rofl: )

No, seriously, he was so nice to take my 24-hour jug o' pee to the lab and the women there were complete cows to him. I had wrapped the ice in one bag and the jug in another, but it had been sitting on ice all night (as intructed). So the woman lifted the jug out of the bag and set it on the counter and there was condensation on it. And she started saying, "There's urine all over everything now!" 

Poor DH. He had to explain to her that I did NOT just pee all over the jug, that it had been in ice water all night. And then she gave him a hard time about the collection times, and he was like, "What does that matter? It's all in there together from 9:30 yesterday to 9:30 today!" and she was like, "How do you know?" :rofl:

Poor darling, bet he never thought he'd be discussing his wife's bodily fluids with an old crone. The best part was that there are positive affirmations and signs about having a great attitude printed out all over the walls and he had to totally bite his tongue to keep from calling the lady out on her refusal to follow her own signs.

I'm sorry, it just makes me giggle. He's not really the open sort so I can imagine how agonizing it was for him to defend my pee sample on so many levels.


----------



## Widger

Hope the sweep works its magic, just in time for your mum and dad to appear. I think baby will defo be around for their day off on Monday :yipee:

Edit - City I'd forgotten about your pee collection. Now that is love :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Joanna, no real signs here. I get BH on and off all night but no birthy action at the moment.


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy - he totally should of taken down one of those signs and asked to see her manager to ask why she is not meeting her job description :rofl: what an old bat. just cos sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's miserable :rofl:

im terrible with people like that, they bring out my smart-ass side and i always end up embarrassing DH! :blush:

maybe i have anger issues :winkwink:

LADIES at due date+ are u still getting itchy tummys meaning baby is stilllllllllll growing? Its driving me NUTS and im scared about how much fat young digs is putting on.... i can DEFO expect a 10+lb-er now!!! :dohh:

*edit to add:* hope ur right widger... that would be amazing :kiss: perfect actually!!! better than having come on due date.. :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

My DH can't stand any type of confrontation and I'm sure he just wanted to whack her with one of the empty pee jugs.


----------



## Glowstar

Huge congrats Joanna :cloud9::hugs:

@ City's DH :haha::thumbup:

FT my S&S isn't until 3.20pm :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

keep yourself busy till then glow! i recommend some baking so you get delicious treats at the end :dance:

Im all baked and cleaned out now :dohh:


----------



## emera35

Joanna congratulations!

City, i nearly wee'd at your wee story, poor DH! :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

FT - love the fact boy/girl ratio is at 50/50! I said when we got all the 20 week scans it should be! There may be some more boys hiding in the yellows then for you, me, cupcake and Widger!

My sweep doesn't seem to have done much, still getting the occasional slimy stuff. Went for a 2 mile walk this evening and did just about made it into a pub to use the toilet, I thought my waters were leaking but I think it was a bit more plug. Definitely not waters anyway. Might call the midwives tomorrow just to check its all normal but I'm pretty sure it is. Hope your sweeps have a faster effect!


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Joanna!


----------



## citymouse

Skadi, meant to say, so proud of little (big!) Keira for all the great things she's doing! Isn't it incredible how tough little babies are?

Crowned, I see you online! What's going on? You know you can't disappear for more than a few hours here without the hens starting to cluck about you!


----------



## crowned

Oh, cmouse, I have a VERY good reason for having disappeared for a couple of days...... :D


----------



## crowned

I have finally read and caught up, so now I can make my announcement -- I am no longer team yellow, but team....









PINK!!!!!!!
That's right, my precious little girl, whom we have named {A} (deleted for privacy), was born yesterday (March 21) at 5pm, after 20.5 hours of labour. We love her to pieces and I can't wait to share pics and my birth story with you all soon :)


Congratulations to Joanna - your son is SO cute!!!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats crowned :baby::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats Joannaxoxo :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Crowned :happydance::kiss::cloud9:


----------



## kymied

Ok, so the baby's room is DONE! With furniture and everything. I still have to finish the curtains but that's a little detail.

And I think I might be leaking waters.

We went out for Mexican food to use my birthday freebie card and I got extremely bloated and the little guy started a major kicking/punching/cervix head butting. I'm not getting mild cramps like I have to poop (but don't). And I'm either incontinent or leaking waters. Just a little bit like an ounce every few minutes.

I will update soon.


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, crowned! 

And good luck, Kymied! Hope it builds from here!


----------



## kymied

Definitely leaking. Some pinkish. I'm getting cramps every 4 or 5 minutes but it's really mild. I'm trying to decide if I should call the nurse yet. I want to let hubby get a little bit of sleep tonight....


----------



## MsCrow

Kymied, sounds like me, trying to avoid waking my oh as I laboured....perhaps time a contraction or two and call delivery? Good luck!

Huge congratulations to you both Joanna and Crowned!


----------



## KellyC75

kymied said:


> Definitely leaking. Some pinkish. I'm getting cramps every 4 or 5 minutes but it's really mild. I'm trying to decide if I should call the nurse yet. I want to let hubby get a little bit of sleep tonight....

Sounds like 'this is it' :happydance: good luck


----------



## citymouse

Yay! It's lovely of you to let your dh sleep... I think I'll be like, "Get out here and rub my back!" 

Baby is striking lots of dramatic poses tonight. Not interested in symmetry.


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats Crowned!! :happydance: Lovely name (DH's favourite!). 
Joanna - congrats to you do on your little boy! X :baby:
Good luck kym, hopefully this is it :hugs:

I'm awake as I think I'm having some contractions too, not very regular but enough to make me switch my phone on and find my contraction timer app just in case. Pretty sure they're contractions as they hurt enough for me to have woken DH up by wriggling around!


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck Lozza ~ FX this is it for you too :baby:


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Lozza! Good luck!


----------



## Glowstar

Yay Kymie and Lozza more babies on the way for the weekend :happydance::happydance: Good Luck ladies :hugs:

:haha: @ City for having an unsymmetrical baby :haha: mine was the same last night...maybe when they are older they can meet up and become symmetrical :haha:

Well I woke up with the runs and have now been sick! Thought at first it might be me having a 'clear out' but think it's more likely the greasy burger that OH made me for tea last night :dohh:


----------



## Widger

Wow... More baby news on the way :yipee:

Crowned - finally your baby girl is here :) congratulations

Kymied/ Lozza - good luck girls. Looking forward to hearing more news

Glow - sorry feeling so ill this morning... hope it could be sign of something


Afm - dtd last night as thought might help sweep along... Hilarious as hubby kept forgetting about my bump :haha: anyway nothing happened over night. Baby active, ouch, but good news is I got a lovely sleep :)

What a glorious day today is too. Determined to get out in it :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Good luck Lozza!

and kymied too, sounds like its your waters so not long until baby arrives now!

congrats Crowned on your pink bundle! definately the best excuse for being away, lol

congrats Joanna on your little boy. sounds like a fast labour! gorgeous photos

good luck FT at your morning app and sweep. Fingers crossed it does the job!!

mouse - poor hubby. still its only fair that his has to share some of the humilation. must be love!

afm, as you can see im still here and still hugely pregnant. i cant believe it but i actually have MORE stretch marks. this is getting seriously unfair.

jobs today: take dog to vet for vaccinations, go to bank, perhaps make some sort of cake that will keep well

on the cake front, it needs to last about a week. the only cakei can think of is fruit cake - any other suggestions??


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

lucky you on the nice weather widger. the forecast here was supposed to be good but its very foggy here at the moment...


----------



## Widger

Mrs Cupcake said:


> lucky you on the nice weather widger. the forecast here was supposed to be good but its very foggy here at the moment...

Hope it perks up at some point. Can really help lift your mood. I've just noticed purple marks too :cry: must be stretch marks. Never got anything last time :(


----------



## emera35

Joanna congratulations! :baby:

Crowned congratulations :baby:

Lozza and Kymied good luck lads! :dance:

Glowie I hope you feel better very soon! :hugs:

Cupcake how about a carrot cake? They stay moist for ages. 
Oh and I think you officially have the laziest baby now! ;)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

carrot cake is a good idea. although i have made it quite a lot recently. I just googled a nigel slater recipe for a lemon loaf which has ground almonds in it which supposedly keeps well. my plan is to make a couple of cakes over the weekend to eat next week.

thanks for passing on the baton - my baby is offically the laziest the march baby!

i dont have inklings that baby is going to come anytime soon. maybe over the weekend before being induced?!


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep congrats MrsC on the dubious honour of having the laziest baby.

I'm definitely having proper contractions, rang triage and they don't want to see me til they're 3 minutes apart for at least half an hour... Could be a long day as they're currently around 5-10 mins apart. My contraction timer is a godsend, I'm either way under or way over estimating how long it's been so it's really useful! Also thank heavens for this site which I will be mostly using as a distraction today as I r sent DH off to work!


----------



## Widger

Lozza - :yipee: hope not in for the long haul but at least you know something is happening

MrsC - when is your next appointment?

Ft - good luck for sweep and as for scratchy tummy.... oh yes!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Oh, and FT/glow - good luck for your sweeps today!


----------



## emera35

Cupcake mmm, anything with ground almonds, especially if its like a lemon drizzle that gets syrup poured through it after cooking will keep well too, good call!

Lozza if it gets too intense for you, even if the contractions don't get closer then take action! My friends contractions stayed at 7 mins apart right up to the pushing stage, so if you feel like you can't cope or you are making more progress than they say then put your foot down! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

_*JUST QUICKLY.....*_

*crowned *- HUGE CONGRATS ON BABY ALEXA :happydance: :cloud9: Love the name too :)
*
Lozza / Kymied *- HOPE THIS IS IT FOR YOU!!! :happydance:

*cupcake -* I have stretchies ON my stretchies now... :dohh:

MW just called and said to come in for 9:30am so we can spend longer going through everything.... so im off there now.... please think positive thoughts for me....

... if i come back and my cervix is still closed etc then i may need you all to pick me up of the floor. :( But for now....... POSITIVE THINKING!!!!!

SWEEP HERE I COME.... work ur magic MW! :haha:


----------



## lozza1uk

Huge positive thoughts FT !!!! Will await an update...

Thanks for the tip Emera. They're definitely breathable through, just! I might go for a quick walk, starving and think chocolate is in order. I've had a slice of toast do its not like chocolate is my breakfast :haha:


----------



## Widger

Lozza - as Emera says, I didn't have any regular pattern to my contractions but had to go to hospital as they were so painful, after being turned away first night. If you are able to talk through them etc you are prob ok. Get chocs down you :)

Ft - keeping everything crossed for your sweep. Although if things don't go to plan try not to feel to upset. My neighbour was told she wasn't favourable, yet 36 hours later waters broke and it all kicked off. 
Glow - think yours is later? Good luck

I'm off out to the park now. Supposed to be 18 today :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck FT - i hope the sweep is successful! and its great the midwife wants more time to go through everything with you. surely we cant both still have closed and unfavourable cervixs at this late stage!!

glad you agree on the ground almonds emera. im planning on making it tomorrow or sun, that way it will be available for visitors once the baby is born early next week (can you tell i have no plans for it to arrive this weekend!!)


----------



## firsttimer1

Im back.....mmmmm.

Im a lousey 1cm dilated. MW did manage to touch babys head but said it was literally just a finger tip she could get in. Still unfavorable. -2 station..... whatever the heck that means.

anyway - she said she would be VERRRYYYY suprised if my body went into labour naturaly. 

so im booked in for induction to begin at Sunday 3pm (providing they are not busy and turn me away of course.... that wud be just my luck!!)

I ammmmm a little gutted but i think deep down i knew it would come to this. Also, they wont allow a water birth even if i go into labour after a gel alone.... sucks, but it is what it is :shrug:

Got a nice booklet on induction to read now - and am going to re-read all our march mamas induction stories too.

glow - hope yours goes better than mine! xxx

Kymied and lozza - realllllllllllllly hope things are progressing nicely :)


----------



## MsCrow

Thinking of you today Lozza and Kymied!

FT, fingers crossed you are having the best sweep ever right now...if there is such a thing!


----------



## lauraclili

Thinking of you all today. 

I'm sorry that your appointment wasn't as brilliant as you had hoped FT but at least Digs has waited for your parents. 

xxx


----------



## Kel127

:happydance: Congrats on all the new babies!!! Good luck to everyone in labor!

I had an ultrasound yesterday. Baby girl is measuring to be about 6lbs 10oz right now, and doing well! I am 1 cm dialated and 20% effaced, so nothing much going on! My doctor said he would do a sweep next week if I want!


----------



## lozza1uk

Surely 1cm dilated without even having noticed anything is good though right? I wish I knew what I was at mine so we could compare, sorry. But just think, 1cm means you're 10% done already without any pain relief!! Still keeping my fingers crossed it kick starts something for you before Monday xx

Cleaners have just arrived so sods law states my waters will go in 1hr 5 minutes ie just after they leave!


----------



## Glowstar

Awww FT....don't give up hope just yet...my waters broke 3 hours before my booked induction at 14 days overdue with my first :winkwink: Anyhoo no matter what your parents will be here and at least you know the wait is finally going to be over very soon :hugs:

Lozza - good luck hun :hugs:

Kel - nothing happening here either :dohh:

Widger - enjoy the park :thumbup: go down a slide or something :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

FT - did she perform the sweep then if your 1cm? that must be an improvement and you never know it might start things off.

slightly jealous your going in to be induced on sunday and i have to wait until monday, the race is on!!

i guess our bodies just dont want to go into labour naturally.

i am keeping track of movements today. im not feeling that happy with the number im feeling. they are very mild and dont seem to be very frequent. does anyone know how many we are supposed to feel in an hour period?

Kels - sweep next week might do the trick!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, i guess thats good :shrug: I kinda figured most women get to 3cm before they are in pain...... er..... not sure sure i got that from :rofl: im so clueless. 

Im not holding any hope that sweep will do anything, but if it does it will be a nice suprise. Im now concentrating on getting my head around having an induction. Healthy mummy, healthy baby.... one way or another i SHOULD have digs in my arms by Tues/weds :)

I wonder why they didnt tell you ur dilation etc? did they not put a yellow sticker in your blue folder with details on? thats soooooooooo annoying! 

PS. how are those contractions coming along...? x

glow - yer the MW did say ''you'd be suprised how many women go into labour JUST before induction'' ..... but i know that wont be me :rofl:

im still rooting for you Glow.... roll on this afternoons sweep!!! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - haha you will prob go in on the monday and be out the tues; whereas late next week your all be going ''where ISSS FT?'' cos i will still be there :rofl:

Maybe we will both have babies on tuesday - march 27th sounds like a lush birthday to me :winkwink:

As for movements Digs is now VERY quiet. They were quiet last night AND this morning. MW said thats natural now and that the baby is fine. Do the sugary drink/lay down thing and see if they give you a poke hunni :hugs: im sure they are just relaxing because they know labour (one way or another) is approaching....... :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

right im off to drink some cola and lie down. feel a bit scared... (hopefully im just being dramatic)


----------



## lozza1uk

Nah it was the rubbish midwife and student on Wednesday that only wrote my blood pressure and that they'd done a sweep. I didnt even think to ask as I didn't realise you could be dilated before the sweep til I came back on here! :blush:
The midwife did ask the student if she could feel the head but I was so busy thinking WHAT, HEAD?!!!!!!! I didn't pay attention to her response as I think I thought she must be joking. I'm so dim sometimes!

Contractions are still carrying on, anything between 5& 10 mins apart and last about 60-90 secs but I can't always switch the app on quick enough to record them accurately!


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake - let us know hun after ur drink / lay down? remember - if your that worried, call your MW :hugs: thats what they are there for xxx

Come on baby Lozza :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

well i was just about to ring the midwife when the baby did a big wriggle. movements have only been about 10.30, 10.40 and then 11.30. i will keep on monitoring for a bit...

go lozza go!! not long for you now i think


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnaks hubby just posted on FB that they are now the proud parents of a baby girl called Amber :)

so who is left..... rashy, kymied, glow, lozza, cupcake, widger......newfie, me..... we are dwindling LOL


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza deffo sounds like things are progressing :winkwink: it could be that you might not get a ton of show as yours seems to have come away in bits or waters breaking so at this stage I would gauge how you are feeling regarding pain. If they get to the point where they are taking your breath away it's time to phone L&D and head up. 60-90 seconds is a really good length though so just bear in mind you might be progressing quicker than you think so don't second guess anything :hugs:

I'd love for all you induction booked ladies to go naturally :hugs:

Mmmm we'll see about the sweep today, not holding out loads of hope because even though it's my 3rd it has been almost 14 years so maybe it's like going back to number 1 again :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck for the sweep glow! what time is your appointment?

congrats to Nicnack! another little girly


----------



## Glowstar

Cupcake that sounds OK to me at this stage considering how little room LO has left. Mine has been quiet most of the morning but he's having a good wriggle now...to be honest though he is the most active out of all my babies so far :hugs:

Hellloooooooooooooooooooooooo anybody therrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeee :rofl:

That's what this thread will be like by Sonday :shock: 

Congrats to niknak :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

It's at 3.20pm Cupcake. I'll just be back in time for OH coming in from work where he can give me another S&S :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Hooray for nicnak!! Love the name Amber but it sounds totally ridiculous with my surname so could never use it :cry: (as you're not on FB cupcake my surname rhymes with Gamma but begins with a P! Rules out so many lovely names!)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

im actually feeling much better now, baby has just wriggled again. Drama over! 

i agree its very quiet in here at the mo... do people not realise they are my only source of entertainment!! lol

well as the sun has come out here at last im going to go and lie in the conservatory and read a book in the sun.

will be back to check on progress later (good luck)


----------



## Glowstar

I feel a bit sad that I'm not going to get my little Heidi Ava as this is my last :cry: can someone please call their little girl Heidi :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

glow - that is tmi!!!

names are hard arent they lozza!

edit: i liked heidi but hubby said no. maybe a future baby if i can wear him down...


----------



## Glowstar

Mrs Cupcake said:


> glow - that is tmi!!!
> 
> names are hard arent they lozza!
> 
> edit: i liked heidi but hubby said no. maybe a future baby if i can wear him down...

Hey if it worked for Lozza after abstaining since week 16 I'm giving it a go :rofl: mind you we have DTD all the way through and it's not done anything :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

I liked Heidi too but again DH said no! 
I think to be honest with the first bit of plug going the morning before we :sex: it probably wasn't that, but who knows!
Just made to the shop which is only about 100m away so now stocked up with food! Unfortunately bumped into my neighbour on the way back who could tell I was having twinges! Was trying to hold a conversation and get into the house ASAP!

When my waters go will I feel a massive relief of pressure that I've currently got everytime
I sit down or is that there to stay?


----------



## lauraclili

DH and I both liked Heidi... maybe next time?!


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza you will continue to feel that pressure now pretty much all the way through...it's a good thing though it means babies head is coming down. The pressure does change towards the end and starts to feel more towards your bum, or that's where you could be feeling it now? 
If you are still going like this in a couple of hours I would maybe go and get checked up just to give you a good idea how far along things are. 

:haha: @ Laura who can only after a few days consider doing it all again :haha:

Edited to add: your waters might not actually go until much later on Lozza.


----------



## firsttimer1

i loved the name heidi until that stupid programme 'The Hills' ruined it for me! lol... serves me right for loving trash TV!

Ive just realised that i dont think i will be able to keep in touch on sunday :cry: Im not into phones and do not have an i-phone and am not sure how to use the net on mine..... thats if they have wi-fi.... will try to figure it out tonight :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

FT I've only got a crappy phone and can just about manage on the internet with it. It's got wi-fi though. Why not try a test and see if you can get work out how to hook it up to your home wi-fi? 
I DID have an all singing all dancing HTC phone but gave it to OH as he uses it more than me :wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

You'll have to text one of us FT!


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - thats what i have now, a HTC! Its a great phone but i cry for the days of the good old humble nokia :haha:

OK i linked it and sent myself an email so i know how to connect at home.

I wonder if in the unit will be that easy? Mmmmm. prob not :dohh: xxx

EDIT: mmm just seen digs HB today was 126..... normally its in the 140s... hope thats ok.... she didnt say anything :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thats a good idea lozza! x fingers crossed i will get on net too tho or else i will be boooooooredddddddd. I need you entertaining ladies to get me thru the process haha...altho, at this rate, we will all be in the same position at the same time :rofl:


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks Glow, I just feel like something wants to burst but yep, guess that will be a baby wanting to fall out then, doh!


----------



## firsttimer1

Just got a thing thru the door from mothercare, if anyone needs anything code 3PUA should get you 10% off xxx


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies!!

Just to let you know Amber Jessica Smith was born at 7.02am this morning after a natural water birth, no drugs apart from 2 x paracetamols!! Weeighing in at 7lb 9oz! Absolutely besotted already as is hubby!! Cannot stop looking at her!!!! 

Hope all ok and will be on later - need a nap desperately if I can only just stop cuddling he....

Lots love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Widger

Congrats to Nicnak after days of pain :happydance:

FT - Sorry about sweep but as I said, my neighbour was in similar position yet her waters broke 36 hours after sweep so she went herself. Also, I had a whole days worth of pain/contractions and was only 1cm so be positive... you've gone to 1cm with no pain :happydance:

I found this regards -2 (you are better than me at -3)
_Fetal station describes the position in of the fetus' head in relation to the distance from the ischial spines, which can be palpated deep inside the posterior vagina (approximately 8&#8211;10 cm) as a bony protrusion. Negative numbers indicate that the head is further inside, above the ischial spines._ 
Sounds like baby is getting further down where it should be.

Also remember that however experienced these midwives are, you are you, digs is digs and you can't ever predict what is going to happen properly. Everybody has a unique experience. 

Oh and with regards to the induction, I've had many friends that have had successful and quick inductions too (I know some laddies on here haven't had a great time) so please try not to worry xx

I found this too and after yesterday I am certainly 'unfavourable' :dohh:
https://www.gpnotebook.co.uk/simplepage.cfm?ID=899284994

I still think once your parents are on their way home Digs will get its act in gear :haha: Such an obedient child already listening to mummy and waiting for grandparents :)

Cupcake - Glad feeling baby now. It is such a stressful time isn't it.

Lozza - Glad all sounds like it is progressing. By the way, my waters did not break, in fact they had to be broken at the hospital right near the end


So had a lovely morning out in the sun with Daniel running around. Makes me so excited for the summer :yipee: I am off for a nap now. Need to make most of it.

Well Lozza - I'm hoping that a sweep and dtd after weeks and months of nothing help things along for me too. Positive thinking :)


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations Niknak! I'm so glad you had such a positive and amazing experience. 

Astrid is 5 days old now and I don't think I've stopped looking at her the whole time. Enjoy! 

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Nicnak - huge congrats and am so glad u got a natural water birth :hugs: xxxxx

widger - uve made me feel heaps better - thank u :hugs: Really hope things start moving for you soon too hunni... in the meantime, enjoy this gorgeous weather.... this weekend is supposed to be LUSH!!!!! (shame i cant fit into any summer dresses hahaha)

Laura - i love the name Astrid... one of my best friends at polo club was called astrid and i always loved it xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Wow well done NIK!!!! sounds like a lovely positive experience! welcome to thr world little Amber :cloud9:

Right off to lounge outside Costa for a bit before my sweep = bored.com.


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm costa, mitch will be jealous :winkwink:

speaking of which, i could kill for a caramel frap from starbucks... as its sunny tomorrow, i think this is how DH can keep me busy :dance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Nic - just paracetamol??!!!! You're my hero! Paracetamol aren't doing anything for me! Congratulations xx


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congrats nicnak :baby::cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Nicnak!

Lozza, can't believe you walked to the store... And can't believe your neighbor made you stop and talk! :shock:

FT, at least thy booked you for Sunday and not next Wednesday or whatever! Either way, Digs will be here soon! :dance:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

firsttimer1 said:


> Nicnaks hubby just posted on FB that they are now the proud parents of a baby girl called Amber :)
> 
> so who is left..... rashy, kymied, glow, lozza, cupcake, widger......newfie, me..... we are dwindling LOL

Im still here - think ill be here until the end lol


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks rashy - yer, thats the only reason im not toally miserable LOL :)

My lower tummy is itching to the point of torture.... think i shall go have a bath. Whilst in there i shall dream of being in the maldives sipping a champagne and eating crayfish; whilst my self-sufficient newborn chats away and changes their own nappy........ :cloud9: Heaven.


----------



## lauraclili

firsttimer1 said:


> Whilst in there i shall dream of being in the maldives sipping a champagne and eating crayfish; whilst my self-sufficient newborn chats away and changes their own nappy........ :cloud9: Heaven.

:rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

Can I share another pic of my beautiful girl?? I'm feeling all soppy about her at the moment!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4865.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## firsttimer1

You sure can :cloud9: she is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

She's so sweet, Laura!

It's funny that you had a girl because originally I had a fabric picked out for the monkey blanket that had pink in it, and DH said it was too girly... Should have gone for it! It was just a tiny bit of pink.


----------



## lozza1uk

Rashy - the shop is only about 100m away so not too far to venture and the midwife this morning said to keep active and go for a walk! DH is home now so trying o decide whether to brave a toddle round the block or not. Contractions seem to be less frequent now he's home!


----------



## lozza1uk

Laura she's gorgeous!!


----------



## citymouse

I realized I can post nursery pictures now! I'll do it a little later after I get some work done.

In the meantime, here's a puppy picture... I won't let him sleep on the couch at night (out of room) so I let him have the pregnancy pillow. Looks comfy, doesn't he? 

https://img341.imageshack.us/img341/7541/imagerwh.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy he looks VERY comfy lol, great use of a preggo pillow :haha:

im trying to decide whether DH and i should go out for dinner or something tonight, just the two of us. I mean, if im being induced on sunday (and i will want an early night tomo as F1 race is on sunday at 7am :haha: ) then tonight is our last night as a two-some probably?

But i dont want to tempt fate by going out tonight and then we are sent home on sunday cos they are busy :rofl:

Plus i may have to dine naked as no nice clothes fit me. :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Laura - she's beautiful :cloud9:

City - doggylicious pic :kiss:

FT - yes...def go out...life might never (never mind might :rofl:) be the same again after this weekend :hugs:

OK ladies I'm back and had my sweep....OUCH :shock:

Baby is 4/5 engaged and she said although my cervix was posterior it was very favourable so she said if she was going to do it she was going to do it GOOD. She tried with me just lying flat then said that wasn't going to work to well so she made me clench my fists and and put them under my bum and push my legs right back.....man that HURT! she kept apologising but said she wasn't going to do a half hearted attempt. She had a really good sweep around and said she could feel bulge of water in front of babies head so wouldn't be surprised if that's how labour starts. Advised to go for long walk tonight and loads of sex. She also said might bleed a bit and as soon as took her hand out her glove was covered in blood and I'm still bleeding a bit now. 
I'm measuring 40 weeks :shock: but she reckons baby will be in upper 7lbs range.

This is what it says on notes:

Presentation: Ceph Long
Engaged: 4/5
Cervix fully effaced 
OS: Multips OS ? have no idea what that means
Ceph tipped, membranes felt

Don't really know what any of that means :haha: but I'm shitting myself now :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow thats sounds great - very promising!!!! make sure u walk and DTD tonight for sure!!!! 

Its gotta be good that baby is that engaged! :dance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Sounds good Glow! 

FT - definitely book somewhere nice then you're bound to have to cancel! We were booked into our favourite restaurant tonight but cancelled the table this morning! Im still plodding along as I have been all day, except seems to be more like 10 mins apart now than 5, grrr. Can't see us going in tonight.


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza - :( so they are getting further apart? :(


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza - don't be disheartened this stage can last 24 hours but the fact you are STILL having them means progress is being made. Things will probably kick off in earnest at stupid o'clock tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Nicnak - congrats!

Laura - She is beautiful!


----------



## citymouse

Lozza, fingers crossed that things pick up again!

Glowie, I'm pretty sure "multips" refers to multiparas, as opposed to primiparas, which means you've have children before. Not sure about the rest of it! Wow for a good sweep, sounds terrifying, LOL. But if it kicks things off it will have been worthwhile. Meanwhile, sit on a puppy pad. :haha:

And OMG, loads of sex... I can't think of anything that sounds worse. 

Ugh, when DH turned on the fan in the upstairs bathroom this morning, it sucked all the paint fumes upstairs. :sick: We were so careful to get good, non-VOC paint for the walls, but we forgot that the new doors need oil-based,so the fumes are overwhelming anyway. I opened the downstairs door and turned on a fan and lit candles and opened the upstairs sliding doors, but now the house is stinky. Yuck. Not to mention the sound of construction outside, just when I thought I had the morning off. They've been building a massive house across the street for about 2.5 years... it's so loud, and it's basically non-stop. This baby is seriously going to be into rock concerts and demolition derbies and other loud stuff.


----------



## Widger

Oh wow Glow. Sounds like it will work for you. I had no bleeding or anything. Did dtd last night, might try again tonight. Think I'll be waiting a while though :(

Defo go out FT. That spontaneity will never be the same again. Obviously life changes so brilliantly in other ways but being spontaneous is something you miss and very soon you won't be able to just do what you want, when you want.
Laura - thanks for sharing pics, she's lovely
City - he looks so comfy, if only you could feel like that right now :rofl:

Lozza - this happened to me. It may stop.altogether and although frustrating if it does stop then sleep!! make most of it. It cam be so tiring. Thinking of you :hugs:

Well, managed 20 min snooze. Not long enough and now so so tired. Thank the lord it is the weekend. I don't think I could cope with another day on my own with Daniel. I really want this baby to come out now and can't help feeling a little peed off that sweep has amounted to nothing :wacko: although, I know I've got to get in line :)


----------



## Glowstar

Funnily enough City that is exactly what is lying under the sheet on my bed at the moment...a puppy pad :rofl: 
At least you know loud noises won't wake baby up as she's so used to it now and she'll sleep through it...hopefully :thumbup:

Widger - I know what it's like looking after a toddler at the end (2 1/2 years between my first 2) it's seriously hard work :hugs: I'll feel guilty if I go before all you overdue ladies....but only for a split second :rofl: KIDDING! course I will having been 2 weeks overdue with my first I know how it feels and it really is depressing.

If this S&S doesn't work she's not seeing me again until next Friday :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Good advice about sleeping, Widger! Sorry about your sweep. :(

Actually, once I'm sitting in my nest I'm pretty comfy. It's only the walking around that's starting to get to be a little much sometimes. 

I was thinking about that last night... there are a few restaurants I've been wanting to get to for a couple of years, and now I'm sure it will be a couple more years before we do. :dohh:

We were going to go out for sushi last night but my jaw was aching... I think my face is swelling a little and putting pressure on it, boooooo.


----------



## lozza1uk

firsttimer1 said:


> lozza - :( so they are getting further apart? :(

Yep, probably every 10-12 mins apart rather than 5-10. Been going almost 12 hours now though, But actually it hardly feels like any time at all, weird! The baby doesn't seem to have noticed, still wriggling away!


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry ladies...been a busy couple of days. Out with nct ladies for a lunch today which was nice. We are arranging a dinner for just the ladies in 2-3 weeks....girls only guys have babies. Hoping its not too soon for little Kia...she is the last to arrive and by far and away the smallest :cloud9:

Right to show i have read everything....FT...i had to laugh you mentioni g me being jealous of glows Costa....just when i had one my hand that hubby bought for me :thumbup:. FT ....sunday for induction....ooooh exciting. Sorry that it MAY not happen the way you want....but all i can say is that all the births between the nct ladies we discussed today did not go according to their plans....but not one them felt sad or upset or cheated by it....they had their healthy gorgeous babies at the end and that was all that mattered

Nicnak. Crowne and joanna....congratulations. Had seen and commented on fb...and go Nicnak with 2 paracetamol:haha:

Waula thanks for the lansinoh tip...i remember reading you guys mention that a while ago.....as someone that was not going to bf things like that went over my head if that makes sense. Weird eh....of to buy tomorrow

Lozza....go baby go!!! I hope this is it for you

You know a really strange thing.....the ladies still waiting for their babies are looking at us thinking 'we want our babies now'....and i am looking at you guys thinking....'aaaw they have this amazing experience to go through and mine has already passed'. So excited for you:kiss:

Hospital bag additions.....i should have packed more cheapy nighties...i got strappy cotton ones from primark...they were great!!! Only had 2...could have done with more. Only packed one towel and yes they provide them but the are not your nice fluffy ones from home. They provide maternity pads...i found 2 packs of 10 were enough for me. Oh and wrong size baby clothes obviously for me ....but couldnt have avoided that i guess

Right.....we want more babies and i am desperately awaiting my new fruiting buddy Cupcakes yellow bump :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - its prob normal for contractions to be a bit erratic.... i reckon it will kick off for you tonight :dance: positive thinking and all! :winkwink:

Mitch - thanks hun :hugs: and dont forget you can get lansinoh on prescription from your doctor; i already got mine! (unless it differs in different areas, but pretty sure everyone can get it) xxx 

My weight gain is now 2 stone 7 pounds thanks to going overdue :haha: so this baby had better NOT be tiny!!!!! gahhh.


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG... totally NEEEEED ribs.... as in BBQ ribs..... yum. maybe we will order in tonight haha


----------



## citymouse

Mitch, it's funny how impatient you get at this stage. For me, I don't want to go over because I can't stand having people check in on me, and I know that past my due date, people will try to be all sly and subtle and it will make me into a freaking psychopath. This whole thing has been so private to me and I don't want to be the world's brood mare at the end. Shutting off wall posts at FB has been grand! 

But of course in the end what matters is the baby, not the neurotic mommy. :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Mitch - :haha: I had a coffee cooler with whipped cream it was lush!! Must admit I prefer Costa in general but Starbucks Frapps are awesome :thumbup: Glad you are getting out and about it makes all the difference even if it's just for an hour and go you for BF!!! even if you stick at it for a few weeks you have given her the best stuff :kiss:

I still 100% think things will kick off for you tonight Lozza....so you think you could manage a DTD :shrug: to see if it helps things along. My OH not keen now he knows I'm bleeding :dohh: I shouldn't have said anything and hoped he wouldn't notice but I am determined he's not getting out of it :haha:

FT - I think that weight gain is fine!! I really thought I would pile it on because of my age as I have been getting steadily heavier the last couple of years but I'm static at around 28lbs so far. I did put on 3 stone with number 1 though and lost it all :winkwink: I think today and tomorrow you should treat yourself to as many things as you can.....Ribs....a Starbucks cram it all in hunni :hugs:

OK I've swept and mopped...off to hoover now and then go for a walk. C'mon baby GET OUT!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

No way could I DTD tonight!!!
Going to jump in the bath in a bit and then try to nap


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Lozza... my baby was conceived while DH and I were both miserably sick so I keep suggesting to him that DTD now that it would be all awkward and unsexy and uncomfortable would just be a great bookend to our journey.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mouse - sounds like fate to me!

lozza - tonight is going to be your night, i can just tell!

nic - sounds like an amazing labour.

glow - your sweep sounds slightly scary! but bound to work from the sound of it

mitch - my newfruiting buddy, im trying, i really am, lol! your right when you say we are all jealous of you girls with your babies already

i only have 2 nighties in my bag. i think they will just have to do as i dont have any more!

still no sign of this baby arriving. FT - good idea on checkign whether we can get BNB on the mobile. im not sure if i will be able to or not? you guys might have to wait for an update. im taking some books in for entertainment.


----------



## Glowstar

Mmmmmm think my waters might have just gone. Was sitting in the garden got up off the chair felt a weird sensation and then gush...couldn't stop it quite a lot. Will me mortified if I just wee'd myself :rofl: off for a long walk to see if anything happens :thumbup: or I'm just a pissy pants :blush:


----------



## citymouse

:shock: OMG Glowie!


----------



## Widger

Mitch - glad all is going well with everything and bf. I was exactly like you, non-committal, yet when my baby came out and he naturally wanted to suckle, I just had to give it a go.

Lozza - I'm sure it is going to continue. It just might be slow which is frustrating but as Glow said, hopefully you are making great progress with relatively low pain :hugs:

City - if only I coyld shut off text messages too :haha:

Well, it has been a while BUT I'm sitting down with a glass of wine. Ive not had one in such a long time because of heartburn, but I figure if I get it bad and makes me ill, it might help something happen... ok, clutching at straws here :rofl: hopefully it will be enjoyable :)


----------



## MsCrow

Yaaaaay, go Glowie! Have a NW Mamas baby race! Fingers crossed for you and Lozza.

Huge congratulations Nicnak, so pleased you had your waterbirth and welcome Amber!


----------



## Widger

Oh wow Glow. Defo waters by sounds of it but waah unfair :haha:

Has your waters broken before? It didn't happen with Daniel.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

omg glow! sounds like your waters have gone!


----------



## mitchnorm

Wooooo hooooo glow!!!! Come on baby:happydance:

Oh had a call from my midwife today and after my nct friend worrying about her GBS results (which were negative) ...it turns out the swab they did on me routinely during labour.....turns out i am positive for :wacko::nope:...not impressed they dont check from it in pregnancy like they do in US. Anyway treatment is antibiotics which i am already on anyway for my temp/infection issue. Apparently it is common for babies to be born to.gbs mums....it can pass to baby but Mia shows no signs...eating ok and no temp now...so hopefully evyerything ok. Just seems weird that they dont check.:shrug:

Day 5 mw appt tomorrow....weighing Mia...hope she hasnt lost too much weight and heel prick .......hope its jot too stressful for her

Good luck ladies in labour (early or not)

I guess Glow.....7lb 9oz....boy....born Sunday 5am x x


----------



## lauraclili

Glowie, I reckon, boy... 8lbs 5 at 14.30tomorrow. 

X


----------



## emera35

:dust: to all the labouring and possibly labouring lads!!! :dance:

Congratulations to Nicnak!! :baby:

Mitch, good luck for the 5 day appointment! I'm sure Mia will be fine, just remember up to 10% weight loss is normal, and taking 2 weeks to gain it back is normal too, so don't feel pressure if you have one of the less sympathetic MWs out there. :hugs: The heel prick test is not fun, and seems to take forever! It does tend to make them scream, as the MW has to squeeze their heel quite firmly for quite a while. Make sure her feet are nice and warm first it makes it faster ;) I cried my eyes out when Roh had his done! :cry: I'm clearly cold hearted these days as i didn't cry this time :blush:

I'm knackered today i think Freyja is starting a growth spurt, i'm soo bored of feeding her! :sleep: She screams like i've starved her and then once she's on she keeps unlatching and screaming again until i put her back on :dohh: Classic growth spurt behaviour i know, but draining all the same!
Typical OH would pick today to start being a bumhole! He's tired i know but i have very little sympathy, he doesn't get up in the night at all, ever! He just has to sort Roh out in the morning which at the moment is at about 7.30-8am, hardly that early! Its his own fault for staying up after midnight every night playing computer games. :dohh: honestly, men are so rubbish sometimes! At least he's not stupid enough to actually complain about being tired!
He has just asked me whats for dinner though! :dohh: Idiot, i asked him to cook like 2 hours ago! Looks like its scrambled eggs on toast tonight.....


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :happydance: this is MUCHOS excitingos :) where are u...whats going on now?...UPDATE US! :)

I guess :pink:......joking.... ;) .... i guess :blue: 7lb10oz Sunday 3:20am :)

so DH and i went out for dinner as we guessed it was last opportunity to be spontaneous as widger said :) tomo we will just go out for coffee as footy is on.

Im so happy induction is 3pm on sunday... means i get footy and f1 first :haha: so it isnt all bad :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow - I think you'll beat me to it and I'll be the last north west mama! Didn't I have the first due date :haha: :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza, how are the contractions now hunni? x still the same?

cant believe even glow is beating me and digs :haha: 

ive not even lost any plug or bled after sweep :shrug: everyone else has right?? 

is there any chance that i could go in for induction and they cant induce me... for any reason? im only 1cm and dont think im eggfaced etc...


----------



## citymouse

Well, Glowie and Joanna both skipped ahead of me. I don't want to deliver the babysitter of the group! Sheesh! Shipping is too expensive from the UK to the US for you guys to send me the fabulous gift I'd deserve. :cry: ;)

Actually, with my BP and, ahem, advanced maternal age, I'll bet my doctor would offer to induce me next Saturday at 40+4. Funny how much I always hated the thought of an induction and now it doesn't sound so bad at all.

Emera, sorry about your OH being naughty! You'd think he'd get it, having been through it once before with Roh.


----------



## emera35

City - Induction started sounding very attractive to me by the end too! ;)

Oh and i think OH does get it, he's just a bloke and sometimes he has to throw all his toys out the pram. He'll get back to being useful again before long i'm sure. Just bad timing, i ignore it normally ;)


----------



## emera35

FT - You can be less favourable for induction, and i think they can fail, but thats less than likely with how far along you'll be by sunday! Also ace timing, getting all the sport in first, perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

they can fail :cry: oh no... do you just get sent home until baby decides to come out if it fails?? sorry - i dont have a clue.


----------



## Widger

Good for you looking at the positives FT... F1 and footy, then baby :haha:

I had no bleeding with my sweep either, in fact, nothing has happened at all.

Emera - One word.... MEN!! They just don't get it sometimes

City - If someone said, would you like to be induced, as days go by it seems a more attractive prospect :haha:


Ok, so DTD tonight... have to :rofl: 

Good luck Lozza and Glow, although got a feeling Glow will be before you Lozza (sorry....!)


----------



## waula

Go glowie GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I love the fact it could be waters or pissy pants!!! :rofl:

Lozza - hope things are cracking off for you hun!!! excited much!!!!? :dance:

all the new mummies - massive congratulations...so excited for you all...it really is immense and i can't wait for the pics!!! :hugs:

ft - sorry for your slightly disappointing scratch and sniff but glad you've got a date at least. project evict digs now moved on to the next stage!!! and don't worry about induction - just get digs out safely and thats all the matters... :hugs: hospital bags...i packed way too much...a bikini top?! hmmm...not much chance of wearing that with my birth!!!!! :haha:

mitch - hope mia settling in well - sounds like your night-time's are going well hun!!! we're at 2-2 1/2 hr intervals and 20min feeds at night but last night had hourly feeds from 11-4 and my boobs this morning are enormous!!! seems they're very good at stimulating more feed!!!! :holly:

cupcake - you still hanging in there?? sorry about the stretch marks...i thought i'd escaped but then now i've deflated and i can see more of my belly i realise i'm covered in them too - don't mind but they bloody hurt!! getting more pain from them than i am with the bloody c-sec scar!!! :dohh:

had lovely time over at my parents but really knackered - visiting people is really tiring and so i'm enjoying my friday night in on the sofa with BnB...i'm sat here with noah shoved down my nighty having some snoozy skin to skin time... immense!!! makes him sleep so deeply and i get very chilled out...and very leaky!! :dohh:

right well...might have to go and catch up on the other thread...:hug:


----------



## waula

OMG mitch - just seen a picture of Mia on FB - check out the hair!!!! soooo gorgeous!!!! :dance: xxx


----------



## emera35

FT if you have 2 failed inductions and you go past +14 i think they would offer you a c-section, or if not daily monitoring and lots of s+s until digs came out. Its not common for them to fail at +12 though :hugs: More the 39 week jobbies that tend not to work ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks emera, i was just thinking though - if the gels didnt work... wouldnt they just burst my waters? that wud get it going...right?

PANIC.COM :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Don't worry about the induction, FT, once Digs knows Mummy has had her sports for the week s/he'll be more than happy to come out. 

My jaw is driving me crazy! I looked around online and saw that the relaxin can make your jaw hurt at this stage. Not cool, baby... how am I supposed to snack constantly on cheese? :(


----------



## lozza1uk

Still pretty erratic, just rang triage in the hope they'd let me come in and at least be checked but was told it could be like this for days (gee thanks) so I can't go in until regularly 4 mins apart. ( which is better than the 3 mins they said this morning!) I asked how the hell I'm meant to get any sleep - just try to was her response! Or get in z bath with the water right up over my bump. 
I did query if it's normal for the baby to be so active now and she said yes. Hard sometimes to tell what's a contraction vs what's a huge handstand from the baby! 
So basically I'm tired having done this since 6 am and hoping waters go so I can go in, or things speed up . I can't see how I'll sleep as the only way I can get through a contraction is on all 4s so every time one comes I roll off the sofa onto the floor then have to clamber back on after!
Sorry for mini essay, need to stop moaning and get on with it really !

So Glow - wee or waters?! :haha:

Waula - glad Noah is feeding so well!


----------



## firsttimer1

MMMMMMMMMMMmmm cheese...


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft - of the gels don't work don't they start you on the drip? Thought that's what loo had?


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza :hugs: your getting there hunni :hugs:

and yes... wheree is glow with our update :grr: :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

lozza1uk said:


> Ft - of the gels don't work don't they start you on the drip? Thought that's what loo had?

but does the drip always work? xx sorry if im being dumb.


----------



## emera35

FT the drip would definitely make you contract, but not necessarily dilate :shrug: Don't worry about it though!!!!! You'll be fine and dandy! :hugs:

Lozza :hugs: How frustrating! Try to rest/doze if you can hun. Obviously sleeping will be a bit of a challenge, but conserve energy for sure! Also have you eaten? Try to eat as well if you can :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

well I think I win the award for pissy pants mama :rofl: although to be sure they are not sure!! 

got here and I'm 3cm and contracting every 2 mins. they are manageable at moment. only thing is when gave me internal baby has hand on top of his head and they can't risk me going Home in case waters break and his hand drops down. had a good trace but being kept on labour Ward till 2.00am and they will reassess me. 
then either stay here or up to ante natal Ward and reassess in morning. looks like not coming home without baby!!

not allowed anything to eat. wish I'd had my tea before I left!! only allowed water.


----------



## emera35

Glowie, no food? Oh thats so mean of them! :shock:

Hope everything goes smoothly for you in there! Sounds like your little chappy was paying attention when you said you wanted him out in good time! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

:rofl: glowie.... so you and baby are bound me meet VERY soon then? this is sooooo exciting... but you are TOTALLY jumping the que LOL :hugs: think we will forgive you :winkwink: why would they send u home when u sound like ur obv in labour :shrug:

sucks about food... cant you sneaky eat some? pretend to go to the loo and accidently meet a vending machine :winkwink:


----------



## lozza1uk

Glow - if we hadnt met and I didn't know what a lovely lady you are, I might be very angry with you for leaping the queue! :hugs:
Fortunately I've eaten well all day, a dairy milk, pack of fruit gums, bounty, bowl of tortellini, 2 onion bahjis and a bowl of blueberries and grapes so I'm well stocked for energy! I suppose if I can eat between contractions they can't be that bad!


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow...so.exciting...good luck :hugs:

FT...pessary and gel can.not work but the drip.i would suggest rarely does espec as you.are over due date x 

waula....oh yeah Mia has some definate hair...must post on here for non.fb laddies  spitting image of her dad when.he was born....bless :kiss:

night girls...sticking with bf tonight....trying a bit of ff tomorrow for possible eventually combi.feeding


----------



## citymouse

Yes, good luck, Glowie!

AFM, just about tearing my hair out. The construction guys have their radio on and it's driving me insane! I'm supposed to try to work like crazy today but I can't concentrate at all. Plus I think they're painting inside with the oil-based paint and it smells. :(

After things being supposed to be done today, and then the contractor telling me about the stuff he's doing tomorrow, this afternoon he told me (as if it was great news) that he can put the mirror in Monday morning. :dohh: I just want them GONE! I still have so much work to try to do and it's completely 50 times harder with them here working.


----------



## Glowstar

I will be here on known as the sneaky queue jumper!! 

watch this space contractions will tail off and I'll still be here next week!!!

I could eat something, anything right now I'm starving!!!


----------



## citymouse

I'm just about to work myself into a lather. Because I started thinking how this morning I mentioned to DH that he's not been cleaning up his own breakfast dishes like he said he would start to do and he said, "Well, I can't do anything about that now!" And I didn't think about it because the dishwasher was full of clean dishes... and it just occurred to me that it would never have occurred to him to actually put away the clean dishes. 

When MIL said I would need extra help after the baby was born, I didn't realize that what she meant was that she didn't teach her son to lift a damn finger around the house! :trouble:


----------



## Glowstar

told you so! being sent home! contractions stopped still 3cm but cervix forward and +2 station. so will just have to wait and see.


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Glowie, it'll be soon, though!


----------



## loolindley

Being sent home!!!! Gah! How frustrating! Go and have some food babe. xx

I love that the Northern race is on! Lozza, I really hope today is your day, you must be exhausted. xx

Loving the sudden appearance of more babies! Congratulations Joanna, niknac and kymied!!!!!

Afm, eurgh, I'll get to that another time. Dharma also on day 5 checks today. xx


----------



## loolindley

Ft, the gel failed for me, but they only started me on the drip because they COULD break my waters. If they couldn't they would have given me a 24 hr break and tried again. They did tell me that they wouldn't have sent me home though. xxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

I was wondering how kymied was getting on - congratulations!! Sounds like a quick ish labour, lucky thing!

Currently sitting in the bath, it does feel better in here so I hope when they eventually agree I can go in I get a birth pool! 

Glow - sorry, at least they let you go home though rather than sit in hospital with nothing happening. Frustrating though this isn't it! And the longer it goes on the more time I have to dread the pain that's coming... Not good positive thinking I know, I'm trying!


----------



## Skadi

Oh Glow... the no food thing is terrible. They did that to me when my water broke. I hadn't ate anything since about 9 pm and they wouldn't let me eat until about 4pm the next day! They gave me a tuna sandwich and it was honestly the best thing I ever ate... and I HATE tuna sandwiches! lol Terrible. Hopefully you start contracting again soon though!


----------



## Glowstar

Lozza try and stay positive hunni! you've laboured for ages on your own and sure you will be relieved when you get there and your 5-6cm and you know you won't have long to go!! baby for you sometime later on today!!! :happydance:

Think mine might make an appearance over the next 48+ hours. Told to try plenty of walking and hopefully will kick things off again :thumbup:

Just eaten Cannelloni :sick: but I was starving....going to let it settle and then off to try and get some sleep :sleep:

Loo - hope you are OK :hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

If I'm not 6cm when they eventually let me past the people on the phone I might kill someone! I'll definitely cry . A lot.


----------



## lozza1uk

Finally got allowed in - I'm 5cm!!! Ok so it's not 6, but I'm being transferred to delivery suite and not sent home! Birth centre is full though so prob can't use it, unless someone leaves. Don't care any more. Thanks so much for keeping me sane the last 24 hours, couldn't have done it without you!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh lozza winning the baby NW race!!! Good luck babe:thumbup:...so excited gor ypu.to meet your yellow bump..which i predict will turn blu (to even out the NW baby pink.and blue numbers).....7lb 4oz.....9:45pm today x

Glow:hugs:...but yeah you got food!!!!! Although i am sure you would have preffered lo to.come than a pasta dish

Mouse.....men grrrrrr...dont their mums teach them anything!!!!mine has been a star since Mia arrived....long may it continue. Your OH will step up i.promise....if not let us mamas loose on him:haha:

Loo...Mias 5 day checks today...worried how much she weighs...i knowthey are expected to lose up to 10%...but she is so tiny i want her to.retain ss much as possible....better you feel the same with Dharma too  not looking forward to her heel prick reaction...poor girly. I forget ours have same birthdays x


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, good luck!!!! I'm so excited for you! I predict a boy, weighing 8lb 2oz born at 22.35 today. 

Glow, am ok, just lost my grip on reality a little bit. 

Mitch, the weight loss thing worries me too, and no matter how much I know it's ok to lose up to 10% of her weight, I know it will upset me and I will feel like I have done something wrong. It's tough. Everything she can get is from me, so I want her putting on weight, not losing it! I've got my Kleenex ready!! xxxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

I feel the same....go Dharma and Mia :happydance:
:hugs: for you!!!

Job for me today....change signature..i am certainly.no.longer preggers ha ha


----------



## loolindley

Me too!!!! Going to put a weight loss ticker up I think. I'd lost 10.5lbs at slimming world this week, and have lost another half a stone since I got weighed there on Wednesday. Breast feeding has SO many benefits!!

I hope Mia's visit goes well today!! Come on micro babies!!! xxx


----------



## Widger

Woo hoo Lozza :yipee: only fair you were before glow :haha: although Glow will beat me at this rate
I predict boy, at 2.45pm, 8lb

Glow - hope all ok and things kick off again

Mitch/loo - your babies are so small so it is totally normal for them to lose weight as their little tummies are so tiny so please don't feel too disheartened. Your milk will progress soon too so you'll be proper milking machines :haha:

Loo - great weight loss already. I think is only lost about 3lb first few days and Daniel was 8lb 
9.... How did that happen?


So afm, nada.... Apart from wind pains AGAIN!! This baby is showing no signs of wanting to escape. I obviously like to keep my babies in a little while longer. April here I come :cry:

Off out to make most of sunshine again and most of time just the three of us as things going to get pretty hectic soon enough


----------



## Glowstar

lozza - so excited for you!! you trooper getting to 5cm on your own!! I'm predicting girl 12.37pm weighing 7lbs 13oz.

loo and Mitch - hope your 5 day checks go well. and loo what an amazing weight loss already!!! 

widger I think your baby will come on Tuesday latest!! 

nothing happening here! couple of tightenings but nothing to write home about.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

oh ladies how exciting - wishing you lots of good labour vibes

Mitch and Loo - hope your checks go well today 

Loo - amazing on the weight loss - go you 

NO sign of baby - due date today - booooooo..... Off for a walk with hubby and popping into the next sale - finish the housework - no rest lol

l x


----------



## loolindley

Thanks lads!

Dharma has lost just under 10% of her weight, but the midwife is happy as long as she doesn't lose any more. It's been a very reassuring morning, and she showed me how I should be latching Dharma on which no one had previously done, so I feel a bit more confident that I am doing my best by her.

I forgot to say congratulations to Crowned too. :dohh: Baby brain!


----------



## firsttimer1

Just signed on to see if we have new babies... and looks like Lozza is about to give us one :happydance:

I predict :blue: 7lb 7oz tonight 7pm :)

good luck hunni - not that u need it!!!

glow - mmmmmmmmmmm. but at least your 3cm!!! :winkwink: Im only 1cm and your supposed to be behind me :cry: you sneaky queue jumper!! :haha:

Loo and mitch - thanks for info on induction. so hopefuly if gels fail they will be able to break waters and do drip... fingers crossed. I would just hate to be sent home and told to come bk later in week :(

nothing happening with me.... so enjoyed the F1 QUALI and about to enjoy (i hope) the footy. 

roll on tomo.

love to all.... xxxx esp lozza :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey hey.....my clever little Mia is a feeding machine......weigh in at only less than 2% loss of birth weight at 5 day appt. She has gone from 2.8kgs to 2.76kgs ....in english that 6lbs 3oz to 6 lb 1oz...amazing!!!! Midwife was well chuffed and i am soooo proud of her and (if i can say so) also proud of myself:blush:

As a mum who thought i wouldnt breast feed....i am now fully sold on it....so easy....amazing:happydance:. I think i was more into the idea of formula to.know exactly.how much she was getting but obviously not required cos.the girl doing goooood. I am still going to try her with a little formula feed soon to check she likes, doesnt reject and it gives us options if night feed requires it.....but had 2 great sleeping stints last night on bf anyway:happydance:

Right taking the girl out to.treat her.to.some.new clothes....that fit :haha:


----------



## kymied

Hi! Sorry for no update. My little guy is now over 24 hours old and we're doing fantastic.

Here's the (not scary) story: The whole labor was less than 4 hours long and the first half was only mild cramps and waters leaking slowly. I called the midwife on duty and asked her what I should do, she said it sounded like my water had broken that I could wait or I could go in and get checked out. I said I would go in. She said "It's no rush, if it's your waters you'll probably have your baby in the next day or two, so leave in a half hour or hour." In the next half hour I went from very mild cramps every 4-5 minutes to full on contractions that started as soon as the last one ended. I had socks I want to put on but couldn't I walked into the hospital barefoot with my socks in hand. (They then told be to take off everything anyway.) They checked me and I was 4-5 cm. (2:10am) So they took me over to a room to ask all the questions and fill out paperwork. I was pretty useless for questions so hubby had to take over on most of it. I had originally said I wanted to go without an epidural but with no lull between the contractions I decided I wanted one. They noticed that my moaning had gotten more intense so they checked me before calling the anesthesiologist. I was 9cm. They said there was no time for an epidural. I tried not to but I started pushing before they told me it was ok. I knew it can be bad to push before it's too soon but I couldn't stop. They noticed I was pushing and he was crowning. They did make me slow down, apparently he came with his fist on the side of his face. Less than 5 minutes of pushing and he was here. (2:41am) I got a second degree tear and a small tear on my labia (likely due to the fist). He scored perfect on all tests.

8lbs 1 oz 20 inches.

He is beautiful in every way. I can't resist all the faces he makes even the grumpy looks or the "I'm unhappy quivering lip."

We're both learning this whole breast feeding thing. Last night I think something clicked and I figured out the right hold and he figured out the latch. 

I sent hubby home to get the connector cable for the camera so we can upload some pictures.

Well time for another feed.


----------



## Glowstar

Great news Loo and Mitch...clever little ladies you have there. :hugs: 

Kymie - yay for a really good birth...well done you and congrats on your little guy :cloud9::kiss:


----------



## emera35

Kymied your birth sounds fab! Well done :) congratulations :baby:


----------



## Skadi

That is great Mitch! Have you considered pumping after each feed to store milk for night feeds? That is what I have been doing instead of FF. 

Congrats kymied, can't wait for the pics!


----------



## citymouse

Kymied, congratulations! I was trying to do the math on your timing and it seemed mind-blowingly fast! Can't wait for pictures.

Loo and Mitch, hurray for your girls for holding on to their weight!

Lozza, good luck!


----------



## kymied

Citymouse - It was mind-blowingly fast. I started leaking a little after 11pm, talked to the midwife around 1:00, got to the hospital just after 2am and he was here by 2:41am. BTW The midwife had another mother in labor, a 5th time mom at the hospital right down the street. She figured she could go to that mom and be done in plenty of time to get to me. She walked in right after he was born.


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations kymied....wow ultra fast!!!! X x :hugs:

I saw on fb that newfie had her little girl...quick labour again...no details yet:happydance:


----------



## lozza1uk

Sorry guys, will read back later when Nathan's gone home. Had a baby boy this afternoon at 1.15pm weighing a toddler sized 9lb 1oz! He's perfect, no name yet and has been asleep since feeding for an hour and half non stop!


----------



## Glowstar

yay Lozza so chuffed for you hun! what a big boy!! hope birth went ok for you! a boy to even up the NW mamas. look forward to hearing more and some pics. xxxxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza - CONGRATYULATIONS!!!!!!!! :happydance: so happy for you hunni, enjoy your first day/eve with the little man :hugs: cant wait to see what you call him :hugs:

as for me... just preparing for the induction tomo :wacko: scared and happy in equal measure :hugs:


----------



## waula

Lozza - that is EXCITING news!!! huge congratulations and what a whopper!!! :dance: enjoy these first few days - they are sooo precious! Hope you're ok and the birth was smooth for you both... big :hug: xxx

EDIT: FT hope you're feeling ok about tomorrow hun - at least you know you will be coming out with Digs!!! So excited for you to be meeting him/her...at long last!!! I think your patience has been inspiring. Huge :hugs: and hope you can get some sleep tonight...you won't tomorrow night!!! :haha: :flower: xxx

Glowie...I see you there...how are things?? Thinking of you a lot...not long to go now...and he'll be coming home for cuddles :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

afternoon lads, i still havent had the baby!!! i do not think i will go into labour naturally, i feel really well (i dont even feel pregnant to be honest) so i am all prepared for being induced on monday.

Congrats to the ladies who have had babies, kymied and lozza! (i hope i havent missed anyone else, glow??)

i have had a busy day in the sunshine, stained the garden furniture, power hosed the decking and shed and conservatory and planted aherb trough. Jobs were done with hubbys help!

just wanted to quickly say to FT (incase i dont get on the internet tomorrow morning) super good luck with the induction. I will be thinking of you. slightly jealous i have to wait another day... cant wait to hear some news... race ya!! ha ha


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks waula :flower: i feel ok atm and im trying to remember that i OCULD be turned away if they are busy - so trying not to get too excited. also worried about it failing, being sent home etc etc.... but all in all im ok :)

BTW i know it goes without saying, but can noone write on my FB wall about it :hugs: Thanks ladies xxx

i dont think i will be able to kp in touch whilst in hospital as i dont get free wi-fi :nope: but will be in touch as soon as i can obviously :hugs:

and desperate to see pics of lozza's LO - and hear his name! 

Now come on glow... get going again.... we can be baby day buddies :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

cupcake - :hugs: just think, in a few days will both have babies to brag about :) maybe WE will give birth on same day :happydance:

HUGE good luck hunni - enjoy it.... :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

FT, I'm going to write on your wall, "It was so clever of you to have the baby a month ago and not tell anyone, it was sooooooo lovely to meet him yesterday!"


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and of course, huge congrats to Newfie and Lozza! :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG :rofl: PLEASE DO :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

did i miss newfie's news??


----------



## citymouse

Yes, it was mentioned here or on the other thread... she had her Danni, a quick labor! :)

FT, I don't dare. Although it would definitely keep you entertained for the evening, I'm sure.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks mousey, i seem to have missed that one!


----------



## Widger

Congrats Lozza on your baby boy :yipee: Glad it finally kicked off for you.

Wow Kymied. Super quick. All these laddies with super quick first births... Soooo lucky.

Ft - so excited for you :yipee: but remember, only fair that Mrs Cupcake comes first :haha:

MrsC - I've been out in the garden today too. Hubby mowed lawn but I had to rake up so much leftover grass as it was too long to all come up. He kept saying.it was all ok but after I managed to get half a bin bag full of grass he realised he didn't do too well :) Just think, your baby will be here next week too :yipee:

Loo/ Mitch - great news on your girls. Doing a great job xx


Well city, looks like it will only be me, you, glow (doubtful) and a few others posting on Monday.... going to be ultra quiet in here :cry: I'm being bombarded with texts and calls... some of these people have children themselves but most had babies around 37/8 weeks... So just don't get how difficult it is to still be pregnant a month longer than them... Well nearly. Anyway, I'm ignoring them now.

Currently drinking glass of wine :)


----------



## emera35

Yay more babies!! :dance:

Congratulations Lozza! :baby:

Congratulations Newfie! :baby:

Ahh its all so exciting! And inductions over tthe next 2 days too! :dance: good luck lads! :kiss:

Think Freyja has a cold, so unfair, poor her! :(


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - i could just go for a shandy..... but i better not the day before induction :haha:

all these quick labours will be balanced out by my looooonggggg one im sure :winkwink:

gonna be soooo bored in hosp tomo night without u lads to chat too :nope: lets hope u all go into labour tomo! :dance:


----------



## Widger

Wow, newfie too. Congrats xx

I'll take tomorrow Ft but just can't see it, positive thinking xx

Poor Freyja, I hate it when they get colds... particularly so young.

Oh and I say... have the shandy :)


----------



## citymouse

FT, just pretend your team lost and you can't bear to come on and post for the evening. ;)

But you do have someone you can text with news, right? I demand it!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good idea on the wine widger!

i have back ache now, i was bending over a lot in the garden and think i might have over done it a bit. 

Im putting together a list of jobs i want done before i go into hospital on monday. i want everything done so we can 'relax' when we get home:

- stain the shed and decking (and maybe fence if we have time)
- plant some colourful bedding plants
- hang the hanging baskets
- hoover the whole house
- put some washing on, dry and iron
- check the hospital bag
*- relax!!*

any jobs those with babies wish had been done before baby arrived??


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, just saw on FB a picture that looks like Newfie's MIL caved and went to see the baby... can't wait to hear about that!


----------



## citymouse

Good heavens, Cupcake, that's like my to-do list for the year! 

Contractor is here today, he's being funny... knows I want him out of the house and keeps joking about it. He's going to try to get the mirror and light done today, which would mean... (drum roll)... he'd be done!

Now it's just a matter of cleaning up and getting everything sorted back to where it all belongs. Where's MIL when you need her? :haha:

And then finishing up my work, and then all of my psychic baby blocks will be gone and I can go ahead and birth this big pretty girl swimming around in my belly. :cloud9:

I feel strangely at peace... this is a weird way to feel, as I learned this morning that my darling, sweet grandmother is in hospice care now. She is almost 88 and has been alone (with her caregivers and lots of visiting family) after my grandfather died last year. I'm sure she's lonely and ready to join him, and I feel at peace with that. Not sure if anyone remembers that my cousin passed very suddenly and tragically in October, and having that kind of death in the family makes one that is so natural seem so much less tragic.

The weird thing is that I dreamed about my grandfather (and my dad's mom, who passed away in 1988) right around when I'm sure I conceived this baby and in a way it feels like he set things up so that there would be a brand new baby in the family when my grandmother passes. My grandfather was a total sucker for babies, too. 

It's weird to feel so at peace about something like that, isn't it? But she's lived an amazing life and is surrounded by people who have always loved and cared for her, and she's been missing her husband of 65 years for almost a year. She had a big birthday party last week and I know she feels loved. So I hope she feels that she can go when she's ready.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

great news on the contractor nearly being finished!

i think its a positive thing you are at peace with the likely passing of your grandmother. It makes complete sense. 

i just thought of something else to add to my list - make a cake!! lol


----------



## MsCrow

I don't think it's weird, rather, quite beautiful.

Huge congratulations Lozza, Kymied and Newfie!


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Lozza and Newfie!


----------



## waula

Cupcake you get the prize for being the most mental overdue person I know. That list of jobs was ridiculous. But it reminds me of me!!!! And it was so lovely coming home from hospital knowing all the silly little jobs I'd done when massively pregnant were done and I could just chill out with Noah... just don't overdo it too much - you'll need some energy for Monday and afterwards!!! :hugs:

Newfie - congrats!!! :hug:

Peacefulmouse - not weird at all...love how the cycle of life makes such sense... xx

Emera - sorry to hear about Freyja's cold (and have I mentioned how much I love the spelling of her name??!) :flower:

Laura - how's things?? xxx

MsC - you diddling ok?? How's Edith and her feeding?? Noah having a feeding frenzy at the minute - every 90mins but its made us practice our latch a LOT and we're now comfy enough to be balanced on pillows and be hands free which is amazing!!!! Hope you're both doing ok...and MrC behaving...xxx :hugs:

Well...my DH went out to the pub near to his parents with some friends last night and then texted me at midnight to say he was going to stay at his parents as they were having a big day out doing an indoor skydive thing today (I'd opted out :haha:) so I've been on my own all night and all day...was somewhat pee'd off last night as I was knackered but isn't it amazing how much love we have for these little one's...I've loved the past 24 hours...loved being the one person responsible for him and getting all the burping cuddles...getting all the eye's open time...and to make it all even better DH just got back now armed with bags of john lewis clothes as his family stopped off for a bit of grandson spoiling!!! So i'm thinking he can go out more often if it ends up with bags of gorgeous clothes for Noah!!!! :dance: Feels a little bit like we've now prepared for when he goes back to work and I won't feel like I've been abandoned! So overwhelmed by the love for Noah - makes me sooo excited for you lads still waiting...can't wait to hear you talk about your little ones...:cloud9:

Oh and someone was mentioning about missing/not missing pregnancy...hell now, much prefer having baby than bump...so much comfier...so liberated by sleeping on whatever side I want!!!!

Right, we're off again for another feed...:dohh:


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks for the well wishes guys and I want to reiterate I couldn't have got to 5cm by myself yesterday at home without coming on here and being distracted! I love you all.

Nathan's just gone home so I'm on my own for the night - managed to pay for a private room, hooray! We'll decide on a name tomorrow, too tired today as I've been up since 4am Friday. I'll also do a birth story which was ok. I had diamorphine, the only thing I put on my birth plan not to have! Wanted an epi but everytime it was valid the woman was in theatre so couldn't get it. It wore off before he pushing stage so did that on gas & air. 

Had skin to skin for over 2 hours and he fed for most of that and has been asleep ever since! Just tried to wake for a feed but he's not interested, too full! Trying again in about an hour. 

Anyway, like I said will update when home tomorrow night (could have gone tonight but I want to learn stuff!)

FT - massive good luck vibes for tomorrow! :hugs:
MrsC - if I forget, good luck to you too next week.

Congrats kym & Newfie too!!

Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Lozza im sooooooooooooo happy for you :hugs: get a good nights rest tonight if possible and i cnat wait to hear more about your birth when out of hospital :hugs:

Rashy - i will ask mitch or loo for their number as the other UK ladies left here may well be in labour too! I can then give you all an update ;)

Cupcake- u sound like me today :) we got soooooooooooo much done including our front and backgardens.... guess i just wanted everything perfect for when we bring digs home :cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy - im so sorry, ive just seen your post about your grandma. Im glad you feel at peace and i totally understand what you mean by that :hugs: at the same time of course, im very sorry :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Glad you're staying in Lozza as the midwives are so helpful. Glad to hear you're ok and you've managed a good feed :) The as-yet-unnamed-lovely-boy sounds like he's doing amazingly.

Will think of you tomorrow FT!!

Waula, so pleased you managed to turn something you were peeved about into something so positive. Especially if it ends in scrumptious baby clothes :cloud9: so I think we'll all be asking you for advice next week when some of our partners go back to work.

It's been a stressful day, lots of back-to-back feeding with some nipple chomping (annoying after days of good feeds) which followed another disturbed night. Feeling a little destroyed. Friends came over with food which was so kind but I was feeding Edith and feeling mentally fragile. Today mum and dad might have visited and the fact they couldn't hurt more than I can share with them (it just makes mum feel more torn with priorities). MrC has been everything I needed though.

I did have some down time, sort of, a lying down feed which sent Edith off to sleep (I hope long enough to eat dinner). I'm double posting here and on the baby thread just to share this image.
 



Attached Files:







Ellie&EdithSleep.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## waula

what a beautiful photo MsC! awwww.....massive :hugs: hun - glad MrC being what you need... I have found visitors way more stressful than I was expecting...trying to sort out nipple chomping issues in front of people is just not a fun experience. and sorry your mum and dad couldn't visit today... xxx

EDIT - just love how similar Noah and Edith are in feeding habits... bonkers isn't it!!!! Surely must be growth spurting?! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Crow - that is SUCH an amazing photo :cloud9: im glad that MrC is there to pick you up when ur feeling down :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

msC - gorgous photo! glad MrC has been everything you need.

lozza, hope stayign in goes well. it will be great to have extra help on hand. skin to skin sounds lovely! look forward to reading your birth story. Get some rest!!

waula, sounds like you have done fab on your own and great news on cute baby clothes. I am probably doing a lot for someone so overdue but i just feel so amazing i have seized the moment. i am mindful i need to conserve energy though and will make sure i rest and go to bed early tomorrow night.

the texts and calls keep coming. if i hear 'any news yet?' one more time i think i will scream. MIl has just emailed me to say she will be calling me tomorrow if she doesnt hear any news in the meantime. i have told hubby he can answer the phone. i have nothing to say!! lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Cupcake - honestly, dont people realise how annoying it is? and not just annoying but quite upsetting for some women to be asked allllllllllll the darn time. 

My MIL and FIL decided i was being induced on friday simply because they calculated that i must be ( :saywhat: ) they were quite embarrasseed when i obviously wasnt. Even worse, my MIL told me today ''oh i had to tell my friend sheepishly that i got it wrong''................. EM HELLO??????? why did you tell her anything anyway without asking us first???? Its really quite annoying.


----------



## firsttimer1

sorry..... :blush: ..... that last message should have had a rant warning.


----------



## 254

I'm a March 2010 Mama - popping in to say hi - hope that's OK!



Mrs Cupcake said:


> the texts and calls keep coming. if i hear 'any news yet?' one more time i think i will scream. MIl has just emailed me to say she will be calling me tomorrow if she doesnt hear any news in the meantime. i have told hubby he can answer the phone. i have nothing to say!! lol

Ah, I remember this time SO well! My daughter's 40wk-EDD was 20th February and she was born on 9th March! I had sooooo many people asking me 'any news???' - even my Mum phoned me up to ask if I'd had the baby yet!!

I turned down induction and my contractions started naturally just past 42 weeks and L was born in the early hours of 42+3. They do come out eventually... but the 'any news?' questions, no matter how well meaning, don't help with stress levels, do they? ;)

Sending you all wonderful smooth labour vibes. Giving birth to my daughter was the most amazing experience of my life and I hope it's the same for you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## waula

naughty in laws FT! grrrrrrr.... i know you're a bit worried about tomorrow FT - but please don't be - you've got the best thing in the world coming at the end of it and if it is all a bit much then get that epidural in!!!! :hugs:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Congrats Kymied &#8211; he is stunning &#8211; love his name too
Lozza &#8211; congratulations &#8211; lots of babies today 
Mitch and Loo &#8211; well done on the check up &#8211; babies seem to be doing so well with their feeding

FT &#8211; Good luck with tomorrow &#8211; I have every faith you&#8217;ll do great 

Mrs Crow &#8211; Very cute little lady you have there &#8211; great picture

We have the phonecalls starting &#8211; got hubby to answer two and im wasn&#8217;t taking any of them &#8211; of there was news they have been told they will know when baby is here and we are all well &#8211; Starting to get frustrated even more with the constant &#8211; &#8216; its will be soon&#8217; &#8216; not long to go&#8217;

Ive had terrible back ache and lower abdomen pain all day but no hopeful signs &#8211; just hoping I can still make a march mama

edit - just realised newfie had her little girl too - congrats 
L x


----------



## firsttimer1

Vitfa - im sure you will be a march mama, and if not, april is a perfectly beautiful month for a birthday too :hugs:

THANK THE LORD someone just mentioned on FB that the uk clocks go forward tonight.... i totally forgot! so one less hours sleep for us :dohh: but one hour closer to induction :haha:


----------



## emera35

Oof! I'm very sleepy and brain is a bit melted from all day/night feeding, but wanted to swing by, first with general :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and second if i don't catch you before FT i wanted to send you a big ton of positive vibes for tomorrow! :hugs: I just know you are going to be immense and everything will work out just right for you with the induction! Think happy positive thoughts and get excited about meeting Digs! :dance: xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Vita, sorry you're not feeling too good. 

FT good luck for tomorrow. I'm sur it will be a fabulous experience but remember, you get Digs at the end of it . So worth it! 

Waula, I'm good (ish) thanks. Just finding the recovery from the c-section hard. A is worth it all though. 

Cupcake. Mad list of jobs! But glad you're feeling good.

Congrats loo and Mitch on the weights. A lost 8.8% but they are happy because she was so big she could cope with the loss. I hope! 

Congrats to Lozza on your baby boy! Looking forward to hearing more about it (and his name) soon. 

Congrats to kymied and Newfie on the birth of y babies. 

I guess that's all I can remember! 

Love to you all!

X


----------



## emera35

April is an ace month for a birthday!! OH and Roh are both April babies!! :haha: Despite the fact that Roh should have been a May baby, but hey, he clearly thought April was cooler!
Ergh, reminds me, i have thankyou cards AND birthday party invites to sort this week! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for all your wishes ladies :hugs: ive got mitchs number to update you all when digs arrives :hugs:

cupcake - good luck again for monday hunni :hugs: 
and glow; widger,rashy, vitfa, everyone else.... fingers crossed you will all have little suprises *asap* :winkwink:

right.... signing off.... hope it wont be too long till im back on here :cry: sounds silly, but will miss the chitchat :( 

MWAH xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Omg clocks! Forgot to remind DH of that! I think that means one less hour on my own... Am about to sleep; how the hell am I going to manage that? Just change my first ever nappy (well watched really) - there's so much to learn as I have zero experience of babies!


----------



## lauraclili

Lozza, don't worry! The MWs will show you and your beautiful baby will show you. You'll do fine! Also, just ask! Everyone wants to help! 

Xx


----------



## Glowstar

City - sorry about your Grandma but you seem to have it all in perspective :hugs: 

Congrats to Newfie and baby Dani :cloud9:

Cupcake - maybe all your hard work today will start something off....I hope so :hugs:

MrsC - lovely pic of you and Edith :kiss:

Lozza - glad you are staying in and making the most of the MW care...most of them are truly helpful :hugs:

Widger...I'm still here and not a sausage happening so looks like I'm here for the long haul :wacko:

Lastly my darling FT - huge :hugs: and the best of luck for tomorrow. You've been the thread that has pulled all of us together and it will certainly be quiet around here without you the next few days :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Yes, FT, like who will remind me of the rash I had for two days in November?

In fact, I'll bet everybody else here has had rashes and they're just too scared to bring them up! :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies. Sorry I was gone so long. Just wanted to let everyone know that baby Danni arrived on March the 22ed at 2:11pm weighing 7lbs 11ozs.


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Newfie! Congratulations!


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats, Newfie! She's precious.
Congrats to Lozza and Kymied too!!

Yay for babies! 

My little guys are 1 month old today. They're doing great and really packing on the lbs. Afm... I'm exhausted, but doing well. BF is much smoother these days. For anyone who is unsure, I encourage you to give it a full 3 weeks. It's amazing how much easier it is now. (It still takes me forever, but I think that's the price I have to pay for having two cuties.)


----------



## Glowstar

Yay Newfie...huge congrats on baby Dani :kiss::cloud9:

WT - Yay for babies being 1 month old already :happydance: glad the BF is going well :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Wow, WT... Can't believe the boys are a month old! Don't worry, I'm still holding down the due date fort over here. ;)


----------



## kymied

Congrats to Newfie and Lozza and good luck to FT and Cupcake!

My poor little nipples are getting used to stretching. They a a bit achy, not cracked or anything like that but still don't really love being touched. Latch has been pretty good, but his can be a slow sucker. I'm sure things will pick up when my milk comes in. As of this morning he was 7% down in weight so they want to make sure he doesn't drop much more.

We're leaving the hospital tomorrow. I'm so very ready, bored, the bed is uncomfy and sick of all the check ups (I mean it's good that they want to make sure we're alright)

Here's a picture of my sleeping angel. He doesn't like bright light so we don't have much for pictures of his eyes. They're beautiful though!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0694b.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newfielady

Congrats kymied and all the other new babies! I went headlong into schoolwork and tried to get ahead but she came anyways. :winkwink:

Anyone want to read my birth story?


Spoiler
On Wednesday night, around 11:30 I noticed I was getting some contraction. They weren't very bad but I had noticed a bit of show earlier that evening. Told DH but also warned him you can loose your plug long before labor. So, we went to bed figuring I would wake up if I got any more contractions or if they got worse. Woke up 9:30am yelling "OUCH, OUCH OUCH!" (I thought I had a very bad cramp in my stomach). By then DH ran into the bedroom with shaving cream still on his face (he was shaving did I mention lol) and said, "What, is the baby coming?" My answer, "No, Yes, Maybe :shrug:" So, I got a shower and my contractions were coming to strong to even bother drying my hair. We went straight to the hospital (1 hour away, DH made it in 40ish minutes). When we got there (by then I was really yelling "Ouch!") they checked me and said "You're ready to push." I was like, "WHAT! So, long story short I guess, I delivered Danni naturally in two hours wit no pain management and only 2 stitches. :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

He's lovely Kymied :hugs::hugs:

:shock: Newfie...no hanging around for you then!!! go you for managing without any pain relief....think your might be the quickest birth story yet! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Wow, Newfie! These late March babies are making up for lost time!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congratulations to our newest mummas!! How exciting!

Good luck to all those being induced! 

Newfie- your birth sounds so quick! Glad it was easy for you! Amazing how different we all are!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

*ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I woke up at 7am thinking ''oh god im wetting myself'' and then realised that i couldnt stop.... i am 95% my waters have just broke!!! (I would be 100% if it wernet for Wetstar yesterday and her peeing mishap  )*

so im trying not to get TOO excited but a natural birth MAY be back on the cards... maybe.

Off to the unit now to see if it was my waters or if ive just lost control of my nether regions.... which is quite lkely :haha:

If waters, fingers crossed it all starts soon..... if not waters, induction at 3pm.

LOVE TO YOU ALL XXXX

oh and also....

Glowstar / wetstar - your message about this thread bringing us all together made me cry a little ... how hormonal is that? :hugs: love u ladies :hugs:

Newfie and Kymied - great babies you have there.... amazing infact :cloud9:

Rashy mouse - at least i dont call you TrashyMouse? :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Have a wonderful birth! We'll all be waiting anxiously to hear from you!

And way to trump my news about having to take the dog to the vet for eating half a boot.


----------



## Widger

Ft - so exciting for you. I hear so many stories of women that go into labour naturally night before induction :yipee:


I on the otherhand have been sat on the toilet all night :cry: and just been violently sick.... hope I get some sleep now. I'm exhausted :(

I will reply when feeling better laddies. Going to try and rest although my poor tummy is so sore xx


----------



## citymouse

:( Sorry you're feeling bad, Widger!


----------



## lozza1uk

Go FT!! Really hope this is it! Xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Go go go.digger!!!!! Sorry you will miss grand prix FT:winkwink:

fab news...text channels open x x


----------



## emera35

Go FT! :dance:

Widger hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Newfie great birth story! Good and quick! ;)


----------



## Glowstar

woo hook FT!!! told you! that's exactly what happened to me!! 

Widger - hope you feel better hub. maybe your body is having a good clear out to prep for labour CC

city - naughty doglet!! 

DTD last night......nada happening!!!! arrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh


----------



## loolindley

Lozza! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear what name you have chosen for your gorgeous boy. Glad you are ok. xxx

Newfie- so pleased Danni has arrived safely into the world. She is beautiful. Congratulations! xx

FT - good luck!!! Am over the moon that you went naturally. Hope you are splashing about in the pool as I type!

Afm. The worst 16 hours. Don't want to go on though. In laws will be here in an hour and the thought of it is making me weep.


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Loo hope you are OK? is it baby or family woes? 

Hopefully won't be long until I have my LO and we can meet up :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

Baby. 6 hour screaming sesh from 7pm last night. Finally dropped off at 1, but then COULD NOT wake her until 8.30. Refuses to feed for an hour, then back to default screaming. 

She will not settle unless she is being held, then as soon as she get laid back down in her crib/basket, screaming again. 

Feel stressed, upset, failing, and weepy. Last thing I need is visitors today and have a feeling they will be here all day long!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ok.. firstly... loo sorry you had a crap night hunni :hugs: hang in there :hugs:

widger....... could this not be the start for you then?? seen as your being sick etc...... :)

any word from cupcake? Hope she goes into labour today before tomo's induction... if she hasnt been on then maybe she is??

OK so as for me.... *it was 100% my WATERS!* :happydance:

so the MW i saw was absolutely lush and said that i have until 7am tomo morning to go into labour naturally. If not, i have to go into the ward tomo at 7am and be examined, and if im not labouring they will want to induce me by drip. SO COME ON DIGS!!!

im cramping up every 10 mins but its only lasting about 30 seconds. Defo having my bloody show as well as continuingly leaking water....gross.

so im going to go back and read when lozza started cramping etc and how long to birth.

Losing water is yuk.... feel like im wetting myself :haha: but couldnt be happier :)

fingers crossed i get my water birth. 

OH AND RASHY - i cant belieeeeeve your dog ate half a boot???? thats hilarious :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Loo :hugs:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:wohoo: FT :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW loo, hunni, if it gets too much you REALLY need to ask your visitors to leave..... honestly hun i know it sounds harsh but you and little dharma must come first. Or at very least do NOT feel bad for popping off to have a sleep while al and dharma entertain for a while?

You are NOT failing hunni - your brilliant xxxx


----------



## citymouse

Yay, FT! Just had to log on to check on you. And I think I know what happened--Digger was just waiting for the construction to be done at my house. Thoughtful child! :rofl: 

Loo, you poor mama! Like FT says, make you and Dharma #1 priority today. If the in-laws need to linger, they can visit with Al or your parents (or better yet, go pick up dinner for everyone). :hugs:

Yes, my naughty dog ate about half a square foot of leather off a boot. We took him to the emergency vet and they gave him two separate shots of an emetic to induce vomiting. I think they said he threw up 8-9 times. There has never been a sadder dog. :( We got home and he laid down and didn't even move his tail. Now he's peacefully snoring. He'll be much more cheerful in the morning when he can eat again. :dohh: it was just ridiculous, his check-in sheet said, "Reason for visit: ATE BOOT."

I must say that now I have reasons for wanting baby G to stay put for a few days more. To get the house cleaned up and for PoopWatch 2k12 with the dog... Have to make sure whatever was left of the boot clears out.

Okay, back to bed... Come on, Digs!


----------



## loolindley

Thanks FT, and I'm so pleased for you!!

Al has just taken his parents and sister to lunch so leaves us with a bit of peace for a while to feed. 

xxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

yay Ft chuffed things are kicking off on their own! xxx

loo - that sounds like colic. have a good search on here for answers/help bound to be loads. you are not failing please don't think that. it's hard hun it really is and it all seems worse when hormones are playing up no one can really prepare you mentally. if you need ANYTHING even a cry in my shoulder I am here 24/7 xx


----------



## Widger

Well, I can safely say I did not eat a boot to make me so ill City. Naughty pooch.

I'm still in bed feeling awful. I've not been sick since 7 but still had few.visits to the toilet. Baby is moving so all ok there. Ive just had enough. Can't sleep or get comfortable. This nausea is driving me insane. I hope it means things on move but only once feel better. Can't imagine going into labour feeling so dreadful :cry:

Ft - fab news about waters going, hope contractions intensify for you. I told you Sunday would be the day something happens :)

Loo - Glad you have some space. I always found that difficult in first few weeks with bfing in front of others when not overly confident etc. Plus, generally having to make conversation with anyone. I did say before top tip for baby to go into Moses basket is to put hot water bottle in there first to warm it up, one of dads shirts (not yours as will smell milk), you could always raise mattress slightly by putting blankets underneath if problem is wind and are you swaddling? Or maybe if you are, tried not swaddling? Seriously though, you are doing an amazing job so don't blame yourself. Baby blues really make you feel as if doing everything wrong and blame yourself. It is natural xx


----------



## waula

the feeding frenzy continues but just wanted to say a HUGE congratulations for FT and her waters. C'mon Digs, time's up!!!!!! :dance:

Mitch - massive hugs hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Ouch. if this is latent phase cramps then im NOT looking forward to tonight / tomo! :(

in other news.... not a bad F1 eh emera? :winkwink:

edit: Oops but not for JB... forgot you liked him :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay ft!!!!! :happydance:

newfie- your birth story sounds a lot like mine. by the time contractions started regular and i got to hospital i was 9cm, but no pain relief for me either. contractions started at 8pm and he was born at 9:09pm. quickest labor i have ever had. i pushed him out in one push. the nurses and dr was impressed, but really it hurt so much i didnt want to prolong it so just pushed as hard as i could til it was over lol!

congrats on the new babies lately, im stalking but rarely have time to catch all the way up or post. cant wait to see more babies :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

FT if you get to the point where you can't cope phone L&D and go up :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kkl12

Congrats to all the newest mamas and March babies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck FT, hopefully contractions pick up on their own. 

Here's a picture of Evelyn from when she was in NICU and one from yesterday, can't believe she's a week old today! :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Eve2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2









evelyn2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firsttimer1

she is lovely.... and wow, a week goes sooooo fast! :cloud9:

im thinking maybe cupcake has something going down... or maybe she is just busy :haha:


----------



## Widger

I remember thinking same Ft, latent labour sucks :haha: particularly when I went to hospital to be told only 1cm :grr:

She's lovely kkl2


----------



## Widger

Cupcake did have very long list of jobs to get through... hoping she is in labour though :yipee:


----------



## firsttimer1

all the chores she is doing... she MUST be nesting! just had a contraction and gosh that one hurt. Far too infequent an short to be getting excited though. My plan is....

Bath
Oil Massage
TENS

unsure whether to sleep as i only got about 4 hours last night :cry:

widger - is it nice weather by you? its gorrrggeeeeoous here :) got all my washing drying :) little things :haha:


----------



## Widger

It's lovely, like yesterday although not as warm but I'm currently lying in bed :(

My contractions never had set pattern ft, I didn't get any closer than 5 mins at home but towards end some were lasting 3 mins!!! That's why I think latent labour sucks :rofl: hoping for an easier time this time round. So keep a close watch on them xx


----------



## firsttimer1

widger - i reallllllllllllllllly hope you feel better soon hunni :hugs: alot of ladies get sick before labour, so maybe hold onto that thought? LOADS of love xxx


----------



## Widger

Thanks
Anyway, enough about me...

I predict boy, 8lb 10oz, 7am tomorrow... Long night ahead :haha:


----------



## waula

FT - woohoo!!! get you in latent labour!!! :dance: I'm so excited for you. And yes, waters are pretty rank. If you can get some sleep i would...you will need your snooze levels to be as high as possible before you go in and get Digs out!!! I had 70 hours with no sleep before Noah and it broke me. Go snooze. xxx


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay FT!!! Good luck!! :) and yes waters are foul.. I didn't go far from the toilet after mine broke as I kept having small gushes every now and then. I can remember just sitting there going oh god this is just gross!!!


----------



## citymouse

Hope you're getting rest, FT! 

I say: boy, 8lb 12oz, tomorrow at 4:25 am.

Widger, feel better soon. And I'm not sure I believe you about the boot. ;) Btw, LOVE the idea of giving baby Daddy's scent! How sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## wondertwins

FT, I say 2:30 a.m. Boy. 9 lb 3 oz.


----------



## Glowstar

ok I'm going for girl 9.20am 8lb 12oz. xxxx


----------



## lauraclili

I say girl at 23.40 weighing 8lbs 6 :D


----------



## firsttimer1

hehe lots of boy guesses seen as u all said i have a girl bump etc etc - but i think boy too :)

well my contractions have been going allllll day but anything from 3 mins apart to 6 mins apart, so erratic. Most only last 30 secs too. 

Bloody show is gross. 

already had warm bath and got the TENS ready for stage 2 of pain relief :rofl: Oooooo here comes another....


----------



## lauraclili

Hooray! :yipee: I'm so glad things are kicking off for you! 

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

wish i was more certain of whats going on :( they hurt like heck but are soooooo short. wish i could sleep as widger suggested but laying down seemed to make them worse :shrug: 

right i suppose i should stop being on here and concentrate etc.... love to all xxx


----------



## emera35

Contractions around a minue or under are a much better sign than contractions lasting 2 minutes or more! :thumbup: so pleased for you FT :) :dance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all, unfortunately i am still not in labour! i have been busy doing all my jobs, i have only just finished. im knackered so lets hope i sleep well tonight so i am ready for induction tomorrow.

the only exciting thing that has happened is that i suddenly had some brown blood. not a bloody show though. maybe i have at last dilated a tiny bit so that escaped? no contractions or anything else though.

i've seen that FT is in labour! excellent news!!! just going to read back a bit more because i havent got far.


----------



## lozza1uk

Ft, sounds a lot like mine, never got that regular until I got to hospital and was 5cm on arrival. Had some 4 mins apart then one would be 15 mins. Took a while to persuade triage to let me in cos of that! think the car journey sped them up, worst 8 min ride ever!
Only way I could handle them was on all fours, after 24 hrs of that I was knackered so if you can grab any sleep do. 
Good luck! X


----------



## mitchnorm

Wooop ft......cant remember if i had a guess but i am sticking with girl......tomorrow.....2:15pm..... 8lb 3oz. 

Have sleep while you can...my tens was amazing. With induction being brought forward for me i didnt really have time sort my oils like carrier oil etc....so good luck with those.

Feeling like a bit of a milking machine today...did get out and buy some clothes for Mia....nursing bras for me (get me!!!!:haha:) and had 2 lots of visitors. Had a 1.5 hour nap and hage now swapped with hubby.

Getting emotional over Dancing on Ice.finak.....torvill and dean are doing the Bolero....love that always makes.me.cry:haha:


----------



## mitchnorm

Cupcake.....good.luck tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

oooh! i have now read that FT's waters broke naturally. That is fantastic news. sounds like she is in labour too so hoepfully she will avoid being induced.

im still the most overdue then... thought FT might overtake me!


----------



## waula

Hi lads...

FT - go girl!!! Get bouncing on your ball (but make sure you're on a waterproof floor as I found it made my waters come out a LOT!!!). And yes, it is all just pretty gross. But such good news you've beaten the induction so far...guesses...i'm with boy, 8lb 13oz, 8.29am...:dance: :baby: :flower: oh and don't forget to get a labouring bump shot...mine is so terrifyingly massive when i look back at it now...!

MrsCup - when you say you've finished your jobs do you mean you've finished the mammoth list from yesterday??? respect if so. that is immense. now get your feet up and enjoy some peace and quiet before tomorrow. So excited for you to be meeting your little one at last due date buddy!!!

Right...here are some pics of Noah Charles...including bath time fun! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1040242.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4









P1040223.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5









P1040257.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissyBlaze

FT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo excited for you. PM me the surname of the midwife, if its who i think it is then shes lush. 

keep me posted on who you have when you go in later. 

is it weird that i'm a bit jealous of what's to come for you? I loved my labour and meeting Teddy Bear.


----------



## citymouse

Waula, he's so cute!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Congrats FT - so good for you to have went naturally - your body definately had a plan - im thinking early hours - 0535 = little girl - 7 lbs 6oz 

Waula - Noah is so precious - right little man super cute

Ive been in the play park all day with my 2 year old niece - climbing - going down shoots, very fun and tiring - still nothing 

Midwife in the morning will give us a clear picture

L x


----------



## MissyBlaze

Waula, hes sooooo cute! does he like the bath?

Heres some of ted. Feeding, in his footy kit and me 9 days post section
 



Attached Files:







2012-03-19_10.15.00[1].jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 13









2012-03-22_23.15.08[1].jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11









2012-03-25_14.52.46[1].jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waula

awww Ted!!! he's so beautiful and you look absolutely FAB hun!!!! :hugs: how's Ted's feeding going now?? xxx

EDIT: he loves the bath - but only tried it with me in there too...don't really fancy the baby bath to be honest! he did wee all over me the other day though in the bath...:dohh: oh and news on the stinky stump - it eventually fell off today - it needed too, it was awful! Kept changing his nappy and wondering where the smell was coming from! :haha:


----------



## Widger

Aahh. Love the pics of your boys girls. Missy - you look amazing

Ft - I would call triage and see what they say. Remember, every labour is different. Oh and get tens on now too, it really helps when.start early on low setting so when things get really tough you can crank it up

MrsC - maybe you will have something happen tonight too. Often threat of induction sets things off. If not, good luck for tomo and get to bed early xx

I've spent all day in bed. Earlier my little one was moving around so much it hurt so bad. Moving for hours non stop. I tried bouncing on ball but made me feel ill. Been having cramps on and off all day but think linked to sickness and running.to toilet. Taken paracetamol all day to ease some pain. Thankfully that has all calmed down now and did manage finally to get some rest about hour ago. It's been a long, horrible day. Think may go for bath now as I must stink :haha:

City - has your dog got all the boot up?

Vitfie - I tried bouncing on bouncy castle in recent weeks to get baby moving with no luck. If the slide works for you and I'm feeling better tomorrow.I'll give it a go :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Beautiful babies waula and missy...i keep remembering that although i have been posting oics of Mia..they are all on fb and nothing here :dohh:...just get on that but soooo busy...one disadvantage of bf is the constant nature. I also feel that in between feeding and changing i should be holding her all the time and not just popping into moses basket/carrycot....feel guilty when i.do that...please tell me its ok????:cry:

Also ladies who are bathing their bubbas....when did you do your first. Mia a week old tomorrow ...thinking then. they said it wasnt really needed til then...correct? And just warm water no products yet for first month? She is pretty clean....have given a wipe around, stump doesnt smell and have rubbed a bit of olive oil into dry skin on belly :kiss:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I know what you mean mitch, I feel the same about putting him down. Also he's so lovely to snuggle. We bathed Ted quite soon (maybe like day 4 or something). Also i've been using Johnsons baby bath. I'm sure i shouldn't be but his hair gets quite yukky.


----------



## waula

Mitch - Noah had his first bath at about the same time - his stump was still on and he wasn't dirty but I was just looking forward to it too much! Not used a baby bath yet, just run a big bath and I get in and DH passes him to me - he seems to love it! No products in there (tempted to put a squirt of Johnsons baby in there but have resisted so far!!) and yes i'm rubbing in olive oil in too - quite a lot of dry patches...
Please don't worry about putting Mia down in between feeds hun - its so lovely to have all the cuddles and there's no way you can spoil them with love but I found when Noah settled well in the pram/moses basket and slept soundly that the guilt went away! I always pop a hot water bottle in for 5mins before putting him down and make sure he's well burped and he will settle really easily then. Don't beat yourself up either way...there's plenty of time to get her settled in a moses basket in between feeds... :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

We used a hot water bottle in moses basket too...especially first time at night.

Bath time tomorrow....woooppp:happydance:

Right off to wake hubby from his nap....only fair he had same time as.me:haha:

I am really worried about him going back to work now...he is off this week....and then with easter it will be two 4 days weeks...fab x


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

waula - gorgous pics of noah. and yes, i finished all those jobs from yesterday! its great that everything is done now. bring on the baby!

missey- beautiful photos! and you look so good!

sounds like a tough day widger. hopefully you will get some rest tonight.

feeling a bit nervous about tomorrow. i really hope they ask me to come in first thing. i think it will be awful if they say come in late afternoon because then i will have to spend all day waiting!


----------



## Glowstar

C'mon Digger :happydance: 

Waula & Missy - gorgeous pics of your boys :kiss::kiss:

Cupcake - sorry things haven't kicked off for you today...oh well at least you know you literally have hours before things get going :hugs:

Baby has been ultra quiet today :shrug: he's moving now but it seems to be taking a lot to get him going which is the exact opposite of what he is normally like. 

Widger - feel better soon :hugs:

Soooooowho is left???

Cupcake, Widger, Vitfa, Me, Kel......think that's it :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

Glowstar said:


> Soooooowho is left???
> 
> Cupcake, Widger, Vitfa, Me, Kel......think that's it :wacko:

Dont forget City.


----------



## wondertwins

Waula and Missy, your boys are both amazing. And your bumpless pic is great, Missy.


----------



## MsCrow

Hope you've rung delivery FT if the contractions are regularish...and that you're timing then as they felt MUCH shorter to me than they actually were.

Thinking of you and predict girl, 7lbs 14oz at 6.20am

Glow, did I imagine your waters breaking?

Hang in there ladies....it really won't be long.


----------



## waula

FT - thinking of you a LOT hun. hope all is going well and can't wait to hear the news on Digs :hug: xxxx


----------



## emera35

Missy and Waula. Gorgeous boys you have!! Missy you look great too!

Girls, its defintely ok to pop babies in their baskets! ;) its also ok to cuddle them non-stop if you want to, they are just so damn snuggley eh? :dance:

Cupcake best of luck for tomorrow, hope they get you started early in the day! Xxx


----------



## Kel127

Gorgeous Boys Waula & Misssy!!
Good luck FT!! :happydance: I say boy 8lbs 4oz at 3:20am 

I'm sure I will be the last March mommy to have my baby!!!


----------



## Glowstar

wondertwins said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Soooooowho is left???
> 
> Cupcake, Widger, Vitfa, Me, Kel......think that's it :wacko:
> 
> Dont forget City.Click to expand...

:shock: how could I forget my SS Buddy City :nope: see that's preggo brain for you :dohh:


----------



## Glowstar

MsCrow said:


> Hope you've rung delivery FT if the contractions are regularish...and that you're timing then as they felt MUCH shorter to me than they actually were.
> 
> Thinking of you and predict girl, 7lbs 14oz at 6.20am
> 
> Glow, did I imagine your waters breaking?
> 
> Hang in there ladies....it really won't be long.

No I just wee'd :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firsttimer1

well im still going at home - at 10pm will be 10hrs of contractions and will prob call then just to get advice. contractions are all under 5 mins apart but anything from 20 secs to 50 secs.... so weve been confused lol. Painful - and have now put the TENS on.

If i go in and im only 2cm then i will be asking for every pain relief under the sun when time comes (and NOT for a waterbirth) :haha: !!

fingers crossed ive made some progress though xxx

Love to all x

CUPCAKE - HUGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE love for tomo, i will think of you even if in labour myself. I thought of you today too xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

FT did they not give you a vaginal examination this morning and tell you how dilated you were then or were you still at 1cm?

Your doing really well at home hunni and be as open minded as you can because G&A is awesome and just makes you feel really drunk or giggle but it def takes the edge off. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Widger

Good luck Ft. After such a long early labour, drugs are your friend :) so excited for you

Yep Glow, I'm still here. Got cramps but nothing consistent and think from retching, toilet troubles all last night. I've had small ready salted pack of hula hoops all day. Just having dry cracker. Oh and had bath, did relax but poor tummy still sore :(

Has anyone been getting cramp I'm your legs?


----------



## Glowstar

Yes Widger! me loads and it's driving me potty! mostly at night whilst in bed so bad it wakes me up and I have to jump out of bed to stretch my legs :wacko: I never had it with my other pregnancies. 

I've felt a bit dodgy tonight....just feel a bit off. We were supposed to be having curry for tea but I just couldn't face it so just had one small piece of fish.


----------



## Widger

Had to get up as baby is kicking the hell out of me... Ouch. It quite clearly can't move much in there but it is giving it a good go... Anyone else had lots of movement at this stage. The jabbing down low hurts lots too. Bouncing on ball now for some relief

Hope you don't get sick like me Glow. It's been horrendous


----------



## Glowstar

Well he's been really active up to today. He's moving more now which is comforting though :winkwink:

I've just managed a Creme Egg so hopefully I'm OK :winkwink: Hope you are feeling better :hugs: maybe it is a signal that things are moving for you...I really hope so :hugs:

Edited to add: If this baby is +2 station I'm starting to worry about his size because I'm still getting heartburn and his bum is still under my ribs :shock:


----------



## Widger

My heartburn is bad tonight too. Possibly because I haven't eaten much. I think you'll be ok if you've had a cream egg :)

This baby is head butting down low so vigorously, I just can't lie down as it hurts so much. Does your little one still get hiccups? Lots of those today too, ouch.


----------



## Glowstar

He's not had loads of hiccups but he did tonight in the bath and they were quite violent :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck Girls ~ The final weeks/days are tough....But the end result :baby: Is in sight! :cloud9:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Creme eggs....Yummy, cant eat too many here as the cost almost $2!!! :wacko::dohh: Probably a good thing though!


----------



## KellyC75

Last week of March! :happydance: Bring on the last babies! :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: are you having a laugh Kelly :haha: this baby is way to comfy :baby: I am getting VERY pee'd off though so I'll be rocking in a corner somewhere come Wednesday if he doesn't make an appearance :wacko:


----------



## Kel127

Glow I will be rocking in the corner with you!! :haha:
I hurt sooooo bad, and I just want this baby out now!


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse...i laughed so hard with your doggy and boot story.....silly pooch :haha:

Glow and widgr....i feel you...the end is in sight.....:happydance:

I am feeling very refreshed and smug as Mia woke only once during night for quick feed and change....and tbh she was only just stirring and i shoved a boob in.her mouth to.top her up.....mw was keen on 3-4 feeds and she was just the 4 hours...no.biggy was back down in 20 mins. Cant suggest this will be every night but hey you gotta enjoy the odd nigjt.

Hope ft got herself into.labour...i havent heard anything by text yet


----------



## emera35

Aww Mitch saw you posted and was hoping for FT news! Hope she's doing well!
Really glad to hear you had a good night though :dance:

Hang in there late March Mamas! You can't stay pregnant forever, right? ;)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

morning lads,

just a very quick message to say that i am off to hospital to be induced. Will report back as soon as i can. I had several contractions last night but nothing established.

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Awwwww good luck Cupcake! or should I call you MrsPatience!!!

Will be thinking of you today and hope it all goes as smooth as it can. You are in the home stretch now and at least you know you will be coming home with a baby VERY soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Best of luck Cupcake!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

emera35 said:


> Hang in there late March Mamas! You can't stay pregnant forever, right? ;)

Yeah, could be worse, we could be elephants! :dohh:

Although it could be better, we could be seahorses! :haha:



Mrs Cupcake said:


> morning lads,
> 
> just a very quick message to say that i am off to hospital to be induced. Will report back as soon as i can. I had several contractions last night but nothing established.
> 
> xxx

:happydance: Good Luck :baby::cloud9:


----------



## 6lilpigs

firsttimer1 said:


> well im still going at home - at 10pm will be 10hrs of contractions and will prob call then just to get advice. contractions are all under 5 mins apart but anything from 20 secs to 50 secs.... so weve been confused lol. Painful - and have now put the TENS on.
> 
> If i go in and im only 2cm then i will be asking for every pain relief under the sun when time comes (and NOT for a waterbirth) :haha: !!
> 
> fingers crossed ive made some progress though xxx
> 
> Love to all x
> 
> CUPCAKE - HUGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE love for tomo, i will think of you even if in labour myself. I thought of you today too xxxx

So excited to read this FT!! I hope the next time you post it is with an amazing birth announcement:hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Yay! Good luck Cupcake!!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Good luck cupcake, can't wait to hear from ft.

Ok, so is the first night at home supposed to be that bad? He wanted to feel nonstop from 1.30 to 5.30, ended up only sleeping with a finger in his mouth and then co slept next to DH! Still asleep now but I need to wake him to change/fees shortly I guess. Midwife coming today thank goodness, have so many questions!


----------



## MsCrow

Yes Lozza, perfectly normal!


----------



## citymouse

Dreamed that a :blue: Digger was born and had to log on to check... Guess I'm not psychic... YET.

Have a wonderful birth, Cupcake! :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Good luck cupcake...i am sure it will all go swimmingly and you will have your LO soon :kiss:

No news from FT....i am on text standby as it Loo to update you ladies. Thought about texting her this morning but think i will leave her to it. I have a strange feeling that she naturally went into labour overnight hence no text....otherwise she would have informed us that she was having to be induced. Fingers crossed for more babies today or tomorrow:happydance:

Had my appt with healthcare assistant at surgery....BP fine....ooooh shocker...NOT!!!!!!!

Another thing....i am amazed with how much Mia has changed since birth.....ONE WEEK OLD TODAY:happydance:...her face has changed....really filled out


----------



## MissyBlaze

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah the suspense is killing me!!! Come on FT. I have friends working there today and i soooooooooo want to text them... against confidentiality though innit?


----------



## lozza1uk

Thanks Mscrow - midwife just finished first visit and I'm much happier he's doing well, and doing it right. She's blamed too much detail on antenatal classes for making it sound harder than it is. Need to trust nature!! Going to try and sleep now and hope for FT and cupcake news!


----------



## loolindley

Cupcake- good luck today, and congratulations on being the most pregnant march mama...so far! xxx

Lozza- either bad nights good days or the other way round seem like the pattern goes, but I gues you could also throw in a few bad day/bad nights into that combo too! Good luck on waking him up, Dharma won't be disturbed for anything once she drops off properly!

Nothing from FT, but I agree, she probably went in overnight. I hope she is splashing around in her bath!

Happy 1 week Mia!!! Hope you are celebrating with a nap?

AFM, we have been out for a walk! Only half an hour, but the fresh air has made me feel really calm and positive. I even managed a conversation with an old dear without welling up! Someone told me that her daughter has bigger dolls than Dharma!! :cloud9:

Back home now and she's grizzly again. Think we have another cluster feeding day on the cards!!


----------



## loolindley

Lozza, does your boy have a name yet? I don't know if I missed it!! xx


----------



## Widger

Arrgh just wrote message and pressed previous thread :dohh: instead

Mrscupcake - best of luck, hope all happens quickly for you

Need ft update. Can't wait.

I'm feeling off still and seriously peed off now. I'm so exhausted looking after Daniel. At least better enough to be able to get dressed today. But I just feel yuk. CBeebies this afternoon. Bad mummy :cry:


----------



## loolindley

Hope the feeling crappy naffs off in time for you to labour without feeling crap Widger :hugs:

Not a bad mummy, just a very tired one who needs a solution!!! xxx


----------



## Widger

I feel really emotional today. Pathetic really. I just can't sleep properly and this baby is showing no signs of wanting to come out :cry:

Hoping I can sleep at lunch when Daniel naps although baby is digging away which always means no sleep :(

Right, I'm going to snap out if this! Got to get a grip


----------



## waula

lads... advice on dummies please... not bothered either way but would like to know your experiences with using them at the same time as BFing if possible... how do you know when they need comforting vs feeding?? hmmm...


----------



## lozza1uk

Waula - we asked midwife this morning about this as only way he eventually slept was with my finger in his mouth. She said he'd waste his effort sucking a dummy when his natural instinct is to suckle me and get milk stimulated, mind you, you're further on than me. She wasn't against them just thought we could manage without


----------



## waula

Thanks Lozza...I kind of agree with her re: getting him to get your milk in but thats not really a comfort at 3am is it!!! and 2 weeks on...my milk is definitely in and having been covered in projectile vom last night 3 times i think he's a little pig and could do with some non-mummy sucking/comfort time. He's just had a good feed, a good burp and is laid in his pram sucking away quite happily on a dummy. Sadly I feel like a flippin failure and hate to see him sucking on it but trying to get a grip on myself and enjoy the break. Bah, stupid hormones.

xxx


----------



## emera35

Waula, posted my dummy thoughts on the other thread. I love seeing teeny babies sucking on dummies they are adorable and make me think of Maggie from the Simpsons! I see no harm, and its not a failure to allow them to comfort suck whilst retaining your sanity!

Loo I find getting out in the sun really. Does make everything better, fresh air is a great tonic! ;)

Lozza I think i'd agree wth your midwife at this point. Like waula though we are basically 2 weeks in, and my milk is stable, Freyja is feeding well, so introducing a dummy now is ok, I don't think I would have done it any sooner though personally :hugs:

Widger :hugs: I struggled so badly with Roh those last couple of weeks and felt so guilty about it. Cbeebies is the best babystter though, and he stayed happy, rather than bored out of his mind! Remember its temporary, you'll be back to full Mummy powers before long! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon! 

:hugs: all round lovelies!!


----------



## waula

once again....FT and Cupcake - you're in my thoughts - hope you're both doing really well - can't wait to hear your exciting news... :hugs:

EDIT: glowie - you doing ok hun??? not long to go...:hug:

Widger - sorry to hear your feeling rubbish - c'mon baby your mummy needs you OUT!!!!

Emera - do you pull the dummy once Freyja's asleep or keep it in?? Oh god, where is the baby manual - very irresponsible for us to be let home without one!!! :haha:

Loo - glad you've been out n about - lovely isn't it... planning a dog walk with the sling this afternoon...:dance:


----------



## Glowstar

I 100% agree with Emera on the Dummy Debate :thumbup: I honestly found my BF baby was just using me as a Dummy. I knew she'd had a good feed...she'd been winded and changed but she just needed that extra comfort to help her settle. At the end of the day you have to still be able to function as a person and if you don't how can you be any good to anyone :shrug: so for me using a Dummy allowed me to eat, have a shower, whatever but you get my drift :winkwink: 

Maybe the word 'soother' is a more appropriate term than Dummy.


----------



## emera35

Waula leave the dummy in, they'll spit it out if they don't want it, and sometimes when they do and you have to put it back in. :dohh:


----------



## mitchnorm

My midwife said to avoid the dummy for the first couple of weeks just while zhe gets usex to the breast and milk established. I am not against them at all...i will be using soon enough though Mia doesnt seen to need yet. I would probably use to get her to sleep/soother then try and remove

Mia's had her first Starbucks visit and mummy had a skinny cap....large WITH CAFFEINE mmmmmmmm:winkwink:. Hubby took a photo of her in stroller with the starbucks 'menu' off the table :haha::haha:. Taking lots of shots today:happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Dummies... I say use them if baby likes them. In NICU, the nurses kept giving them to the twins because they help the babies to develop their sucking reflex. We never had any confusion between those nipples and my nipples since mine come with milk. ;)

They can be a difficult habit to break when your baby is a toddler, but they're still easier that cutting off a thumb habit, and at this point I care more about sleep TODAY than a hypothetical problem two years down the road.

Edit... Mitch, Starbucks outing sounds fabulous.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

good luck FT and Cupcake

Midwife today, all well with urine, BP, swollen but she says normal, baby heartbeat good, head is still only 3/5 

Im booked in for S&S next monday and then induction for the 6th or 8th of april - hoping it will happen naturally though 

L x


----------



## citymouse

.


----------



## loolindley

.


----------



## lauraclili

:happydance: congrats on your official parenthood Loo! We've got our appointment on Monday :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Ft had her baby boy!!!!! Called George he arrived into the world at 3:30pm today weighing 7lb 15oz. Birth ended in a dangerous c section but all is well and she says 'he is perfect' :happydance:


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats to FT! So much for carrying a toddler. :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh no! A dangerous c-section?? That sounds horrid. Bless her. But also super congrats FT! I'm so excited to hear/see all about it.


----------



## emera35

Congratulations FT! :baby: all the best babies weigh 7lb 15oz :haha: sorry to hear it got a bit scary, can't wait to hear all about it though!


----------



## lauraclili

emera35 said:


> Congratulations FT! :baby: all the best babies weigh 7lb 15oz :haha: sorry to hear it got a bit scary, can't wait to hear all about it though!

Oi! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

It's a George! :dance: 

Yikes about the c-section, but so happy he is here! And just when FT's parents are back, too.

I would like to state for the record that I always believed Digger was :blue:!


----------



## Glowstar

:happydance::happydance: congrats FT :happydance::happydance:

Hope everything is OK now after c-section scare :hugs::hugs:

AFM :cry::cry::cry: feeling very sorry for myself today...so can only imagine how City, Widger, Vitfa and Kel are feeling :cry::cry:

I phoned Midwife today and left message to say if baby not out by Wednesday I want induced asap (she hasn't phoned me back) I'm 41 years old and my body is just giving up....I'm so exhausted spent last couple of days in tears :cry: Stressed about everything, girls, cyst, not had any testing blah blah I just want it all to end now I've seriously had enough :nope:

Tried, sex, bouncing on ball, pineapple juice, nipple stimulation....seriously WTF!! if I'm already 3cm and fully eggfaced why will this boy not come out already! He hasn't moved much last couple of days...don't get me wrong though he IS moving about in there.

OH just came in from work and I burst into tears :blush:


----------



## citymouse

Aw, Glowie, I'll trade due dates with you. :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Glowie, big hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Kel127

Glow :hugs: I feel your pain! I still work full time and have a toddler to run around after. Not sure how much longer my body can take this pain! :cry:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yay for ft!!! How exciting!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## sandy28

Congrat ft he is so cute
Glow big hugs


----------



## emera35

lauraclili said:


> emera35 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations FT! :baby: all the best babies weigh 7lb 15oz :haha: sorry to hear it got a bit scary, can't wait to hear all about it though!
> 
> Oi! :haha:Click to expand...

I might be slightly biased on this point! :haha:


----------



## emera35

Glow, big huge :hugs: so know how you feel, I just felt on the verge of collapse by the end of this pregnancy! :hugs: hope he decides to pop out very soon! :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

He's gorgeous FT! 

Xxx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Well done FT - cant wait to hear all about the little fella

Glowie - Hugs to you - hang in there - and re phone your midwife in the morning again 

L xx


----------



## Widger

Arrgh. I just did it again on my phone.... I pressed previous thread button so lost my post.

Anyway, I started off by ranting about how f-ing inconvenient it has been with maintenance work when we all wanted Ft news. :yipee: for your baby boy George. Can't wait to hear from you. I hope all is ok with you xx
Glow - :hugs: I wrote a long message previously, so will cut it short by saying. You've been pregnant only a week less than me so still such a long time. You have every right to have a meltdown xx

Dummy - go for it waula and don't feel bad. Some babies need them, others don't. Daniel had one at 4 days as he just would not settle. I ended up bfing for 7 months and never had issues. It turned out that Daniel had reflux so the dummy helped him with it. 

I can't remember what else I put.... MrsCupcaje - thinking if you
Oh and I managed to go out in the end as had a pretty good snooze at lunch. Thanks for supportive messages earlier when feeling low. It made me feel much better :hugs:


----------



## MsCrow

Huge congratulations FT! Hope you have some quiet recovery time and don't come rushing out of the hospital, you and Digs deserve a rest. I know he's George, ace name, but you know Digs will last.

Glowie :( I'm so sorry it's gotten to be so hard. I hope the midwife returns your call with good news. Big :hugs: to all you ladies waiting the final few days.


----------



## Glowstar

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the March Mamas still waiting...thanks for you support as always :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, laddies! We'll be joining you shortly. Asking the mothers of newborns to keep up with two threads is a tall order. ;)

Can't wait to exploit your experience for easy answers to all of our questions and dilemmas!


----------



## loolindley

FT, congratulations!!!!!!!! I'm so pleased for you, and George is gorgeous (just seen his pic on FB). Sorry to hear about your c section, but pleased he is here safe and sound. Take care and enjoy your baby snuggles!!! xxxx

Glow. Massive hugs. Seriously, huge ones. I can't imagine how fed up you are feeling, but I really hope the midwife listens to some of your concerns. If there is anything I can do, to help pass the time you know we will come over, but with any luck you will go really soon. I'm really hoping things get a move on. :hugs:

AFM, our evening feed is going much better than last night so I'll feel confident Dharma is getting a full tummy. Happy Dharma = happy Loo :)


----------



## loolindley

FT, congratulations!!!!!!!! I'm so pleased for you, and George is gorgeous (just seen his pic on FB). Sorry to hear about your c section, but pleased he is here safe and sound. Take care and enjoy your baby snuggles!!! xxxx

Glow. Massive hugs. Seriously, huge ones. I can't imagine how fed up you are feeling, but I really hope the midwife listens to some of your concerns. If there is anything I can do, to help pass the time you know we will come over, but with any luck you will go really soon. I'm really hoping things get a move on. :hugs:

AFM, our evening feed is going much better than last night so I'll feel confident Dharma is getting a full tummy. Happy Dharma = happy Loo :)


----------



## loolindley

D'oh! How did I manage that?!?!?


----------



## citymouse

One of my weirdest late pregnancy symptoms is that almost all music makes me tear up and feel really soppy. I was just rewatching some of my favorite "So You Think You Can Dance" routines and one of the hiphop ones made my eyes well up. Which makes no sense at all. :haha:


----------



## Widger

Well city, I watched some programme earlier and a couple got it together and welled up.... How sad am I :haha:

Glow - hope feeling better xx sometimes I feel better after a good cry

Loo - glad feed went well. You are all doing so well xx


----------



## emera35

City - bless! :haha: I have nothing to say, i cry at adverts on the tv when i'm not pregnant (i don't mean like now when i'm hormonal, i mean like i always have done!) so i think you are pretty hardcore only tearing up at a hiphop dance routine!!! :lol:


----------



## citymouse

I don't even dare watch the routine I love that has always made me cry... there'd be nothing left of me but a puddle of tears on the couch. 

Just sitting here watching my tummy wobble around and thinking that I'm actually going to meet the little person wobbling around in there very soon. 

I'm amazed at the thought of seeing her little face for the first time!


----------



## Widger

Well that was a short lived visit to bed. This baby will not stop moving now till about 130am if the last few nights have got anything to go by. So I'm sat here bouncing on my ball and what do you know, baby stops wriggling, but I know once I lie down, kicking off time again. 

City - I keep having to remember that I'm going to meet my new.addition very soon. It does not hit you until they are actually here. You imagine what you think its going to be like, but when the time comes to meet your newborn wow. I can't imagine what it is going to be like going from a family of 3 to 4. Will he/she look like me, dad or little brother, possibly none of us :haha: exciting times


----------



## emera35

Aww Widger how annoying that your babes only sleeps when bouncing! Can't you get your OH to jump up and down on the bed whilst you sleep? ;)

Its crazy how genetics work eh? I was really excited to see what Freyja looked like. Turns out, a lot the same as Roh, but she's going to have dark brown eyes I thnk, they are brown already! And she has redder hair than Roh but features wise they look very similar. I'll have to compare some photos actually I haven't really done that yet. I love that there is 4 of us, and its lovely all being n bed together in the morning when Roh comes through :)


----------



## Widger

Arrgh Emera.... I'm so jealous of you all in bed together :rofl: I can't wait for moments like that :yipee:


----------



## Widger

Ok, shall we start a sweep (non cervical one of course :rofl:)

MrsC will currently be in labour or possibly had her baby so who do you think will be next? Technically I'm next in line but as we know, that counts for nothing as there have been plenty of queue jumpers :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

So hard to say... I've been wrong every time up to now! :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Looks like Danielle had her baby. She's a proper March mama after all. :)


----------



## citymouse

Hey! Who gave her a line-skip pass? :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

So many naughty line-jumpers! 

AlmostDueMouse, by my watch, you are about to hit our due date in a couple hours. :flower: however, I'm predicting you go over a few days to have an April Fools Day baby. :)


----------



## lozza1uk

Citymouse - by uk time it's now you're due date so congratulations! 
Hope MrsC is progressing, and well done on laziest baby award :haha:
Glow - big hugs, hope the midwife agrees to induce you if nothing happens sooner, I seem to recall your bump being pretty sizeable when we met up so can imagine your discomfort now, it can't be much longer though :hugs: you deserve your little boy soon although selfishly I'm glad I beat you as if you hadn't have been on here on Friday I'd have struggle without your chat!!
Vitfa - good luck for your induction, hope you go beforehand .
Ft - seen the pic of George on FB, he's so cute! Recognise the matalan blankets... 
Widger - mine was really active til 1.30 ish the last couple of days before labour... Maybe it's a sign!
Having a baby to look after is seriously hard work... I really need to catch up on sleep somehow, need to learn to nap in daylight better! And still no name here, want to decide in the morning as people keep asking!


----------



## citymouse

Hey, I don't want an April Fool's baby! :sulk: DH has his big work commitment that day, I'd feel bad. :(

I'll take 3/27-3/29. HEAR THAT, BABY?


----------



## wondertwins

Your baby girl has been pretty obedient so far -- not coming while the contractors were in the house. So maybe she will continue to operate on your schedule. :thumbup: Of course once she's here... all bets are off. ;)


----------



## citymouse

I know. That's the scary part!


----------



## mitchnorm

Morning all!!!!

I saw danielle had her baby boy....very cute but i.agree definate queue jumping:winkwink:

Cupcakes bubba should be with us soon ...then i predict Glow next followed closely by widger...not predicting any more...i am shocking at guessing.

Well for me after a full afternoon and evening of cluster feeding (resulting in sore nips) i was dreading a rough night of constant feeding but she went down.at 11sm and woke once between then.and 7am for a change and 20 min feed. Great night again..it wont last i am sure :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Happy due date City :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lozza - thanks so much for thinking of me when you've got so much on your plate already! yeah bump is massive now and resting on my thighs when I sit down :shock: no amount of sex, nipple tweaking or pineapple is moving this little boy! await with baited breath the name of your little man :winkwink::kiss:

Off for a walk with my neighbour to see if can get things moving :wacko: MIL has just phoned me and offered to pick girls up if we can't do it so I sense some relief that the pressure is off a bit. Another sweep on Friday if baby decides not to make an entrance before then. My poor OH...got it big time last night...cried when he came in from work and then just randomly burst into tears on and off all night :blush: 

Good luck registering Mia today Mitch :kiss:


----------



## mitchnorm

Glow :hugs:....hope it happens for you very soon:flower:. Enjoy your walk ..lovely sunshine down here....x


----------



## waula

Glowie...I can't believe he hasn't fallen out yet!!! How did it take me 56 hours to get to 3cm and you're there and still he's chillin in there!!! Hope the walk gets things going for you...I found stiles were a bit of a challenge at your stage and definitely got stuck on one!! :haha: Is all sorted with the girls now and the Easter thing??? 

Thinking of all you lads still in-bump and can't wait for you to head over to the baby thread...:hug:


----------



## Widger

What!!! Another queue jumper :dohh:

Congrats Danielle, but really... you should tell your little boy that was just not on :haha:

Well, as you can tell still NADA this end! To top it off, it seems as if my 'clear out' at the weekend was indeed actually a bug as now hubby has it. Great timing eh? :dohh: So now I'm sat here thinking jeez, I'm so uncomfortable but really need hubby to be on top form when I go into labour so can't happen until he is ready.

Anyway, I've just ordered my double buggy as think that may have been on my mind a little. Well, it wasn't really but recently everyone was so concerned I hadn't sorted it out. I mean, I had a baby bjorn and buggy for Daniel so I wasn't too concerned. But, that job is now done and should be here either tomorrow or Thursday. What a service!!

Glow - Hope the sun lifts your mood today and you feel better. I've got a sweep on Thurs so the race is on :happydance: although remember, you are not allowed to go before me... same time is ok though :rofl:

Happy due date City :yipee:

Edit - Mitch - I was one of the 'lucky' ones and it really continued throughout... apart from the odd growth spurt etc so got everything crossed that Mia is a good sleeper already :)

Thanks for popping in actual March Mamas... I think I may well go into April though at this rate :cry:


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, seriously? Of all people, my sister is the one who puts up the FB post that gets the family asking about the baby! :dohh: Annoys me more than words can say.


----------



## citymouse

Well, I messaged her and told her she was a traitor, so I feel better.


----------



## KellyC75

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/928565-awkward-pregnancy-photos.html#post16472833


----------



## MsCrow

Don't worry Widger, this March is special as there's a 32nd, 33rd, 34th, 35th, and more I hear, if needed.


----------



## citymouse

I'm so angry with my sister that I can't even get back to sleep. :(

At least I went on DH's iPad and deleted the tag from his wall. 

Seriously, pulling those tricks from another time zone isn't cool!


----------



## wondertwins

Love those pics, Kelly. 

City, at least it was your sister so you don't have to worry about being polite. I love my sister for that. :)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies 
Just popping in to see how everyone is holding up

Im still here - another lovely day in the garden and walk with my mum.
Ive had stabbing pains down below and period pains in my back for the last hour - is this normal at this stage or is it a sign of early things happening ? baby is also very very active

Im sure its nothing, no plug loss or anything yet

L xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

sorry i havent read back on everyones posts yet but i have been too busy with my gorgous son!

Rupert was born this morning at 2.45am weighing 8lbs12oz.

i was induced as planned by pessery yesterday morning at 12 noon, i had no pain relief until 5cm dilated and had 2 paracetamol. Then got to 8cm before starting the gas and air and he was born within 45 mins of being transferred to the delivery ward. No other pain relief!! it was so natural i just went with what my body wanted. The urge to push was just incrediable.

no tears but a couple of bad grazes.

been having some difficulty getting Rupert latched on for breastfeeding. he seems very sleepy but he has had 3 feeds so far so i dont think that is too bad.

will put some pics up as soon as i can.

congrats to FT and George.

got to go and feed him now before he eats his own fists!!


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations Cupcake!!! What a trooper going through it without anything stronger than gas and air. 

Can't wait to see a photo. xx


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Cupcake! Sounds like it went so well!

Vitfa, that seems very promising... Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mitchnorm

Congratulations cupcake....well done on just gas and air:happydance:..and welcome to the world baby Rupert...sweet name x


----------



## emera35

Cupcake, congratulations! :baby: Well done with the gas and air and paracetamol only! The urge to push is amazing eh?! ;) sounds like Rupert and you are doing great! Its hard work being born! :hugs:


----------



## waula

Huge congratulations Cupcake - incredible news and so pleased we've had a lovely induction story!!! So impressed you got to 5cm before having a paracetamol. Hero. And Rupert is an awesome name... Good luck with getting him latched on - its definitely something both of you have to learn... Enjoy all the cuddles - they change sooo fast!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks everyone! another successful feed down. he is just so amazing!

here is a pic

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/IMG_1469.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Mrs Cupcake said:


> thanks everyone! another successful feed down. he is just so amazing!
> 
> here is a pic
> 
> https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/lottibunny/Testing/IMG_1469.jpg

Isn't it the most amazing feeling in the world ever ever? He's gorgeous. Loving all that hair. x


----------



## Widger

Cupcake - congratulations on your baby boy Rupert xx he's lovely and of course, well worth the wait :)

Vitfie - hopefully sounds good but I've had for past week and still here, plus nobody is allowed to queue jump anymore ok!!! :haha:

City - have you calmed down yet? I think I'm feeling a little vexed myself, but with my husband.

Well, my husband getting ill is seriously doing my head in. He is the WORST patient. I mean, I was ill at the weekend and 40 weeks pregnant, I think in the battle of illness, I'd win.. don't you think. Luckily, my mum here tonight so if something does kick off she can be substitute birth partner.... Not ideal but better than cough, cough, splutter, more coughs :rofl:


----------



## mitchnorm

Aaaw cupcake...my due date buddy...rupert has as much hair as Mia. Beautiful x x


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Cupcake :happydance::happydance: HUGE congrats on the birth of your beautiful little boy Rupert!! he is gorgeous and soooooooo worth all the wait eh?

Nice to hear a lovely induction story and that you got the birth you wanted and go you for only having G&A :thumbup::hugs:

Vitfa - could be the start of something. I've had mega knitting needles up my foof for a few days but nothing happening :shrug: 

My 2 mile walk in the blazing heat did nothing but make me sweat and gave me a stitch and now a headache :dohh: so many people phoning and texting today...and then texting and If I don't answer within minutes phoning me....arrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh leave me alone!!


----------



## citymouse

Glowie, just call them all traitors... it certainly quieted my sister down. :haha: I feel a little guilty for being so snappish, but then I reread the email I sent to my family last week and I think that made it clear that I was hoping people would keep the chatter down. So she should have known. Plus, I'm 40 weeks pregnant. I can snap at somebody if I want. 

Widger, oh, you poor thing! Men are so helpless when they're sick, it's ridiculous. (And thank you, I am feeling better. :) )

I'm on a cleaning bender today... not what I need to be doing, but it's what feels right.


----------



## citymouse

It's just so funny because with some of my friends the checking in doesn't bother me in the least. And then there are people like my aunt who are just trolling FB all day look for stimulation.

Call me old fashioned, but I try not to post about other people's business on FB!


----------



## Widger

I know EXACTLY what you mean city. Some friends check in almost everyday, that becomes irritating too

I'm hoping hubby recovers tonight. Oh and I forbid anymore queue jumping :haha:


----------



## citymouse

So who's left?

Widger
Glowie
Vitfa
City
Kel

Anybody else? 

The way this thread has slowed down, maybe we can get these babies out by 27,000 posts. 

I really want to go to the store. I think mostly because I want Doritos, but I keep telling myself it's because we need more Pledge (dusting spray). Hmm. Perhaps I can get DH to get them for me on his way home.


----------



## Glowstar

Don't think I'll be queue jumping...I reckon I will say hello and goodbye to my due date tomorrow! unless of course he's like his Mummy and is one of the 5% of babies actually born on their due date :smug:...if he's like his Daddy he is always late for everything :dohh:


----------



## wondertwins

Congratulations, cupcake! Love all that hair!!


----------



## citymouse

What's weird for me is that I kind of knew how everyone stood in terms of due dates... now it's all reordered with the birthdays! 

I was just talking to my mom and she mentioned that one of my favorite aunts was born on 3/29... would love for my baby to share her birthday! Maybe tomorrow I'll get to bouncing on the ball.


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats cupcake :baby::cloud9:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congratulations cupcake!


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations Cupcake!!! He's lovely. And sounds a brilliant birth. 
I still haven't got round to posting a pic, or posting on FB, or even deciding on a name! I said it would be a while as it took a week to decide pram colour remember?!!

Come on remaining march babies... Need one thread to check not two!


----------



## lauraclili

Cupcake, xcongratulations! Brilliant! 

Xx


----------



## loolindley

Happy Due Date Glow!!!!!

Now come out bavy glow, your time is up!!!!!

Looks like its going to be another cracking day. My electrician is starting the 2nd fix of the house today and the kitchen is also being delivered :happydance: Time to go and buy some paint and wall paper...if the little lady will let me...


----------



## citymouse

Hurray for your kitchen, Loo! Our construction is 99.7% complete and I can't believe how great it was to be alone here today. Tomorrow the contractor has to vent the bathroom fan and clean up a bit. Then he can leave forever! :dance:

40+1 appointment tomorrow at 8. Letting DH drive and getting there way early to lessen the chances of blood pressure monitoring!

Oh, and dh talked to mil today... She said she's having trouble sleeping from excitement! :roll: if I'm not, she shouldn't be... Have your own baby, woman!


----------



## MsCrow

Yay! Congratulations Cupcake and Rupert!


----------



## mitchnorm

Happy due date mouse and glow....come on.babies:happydance:

Lozza i agre we all.need to get back.onto.one thread again asap...no pressure girls:winkwink:....i wonder when all babies arrive if they will all be March babes....habe to get moving if so. Although saying that skadi and amy both bucked that trend :happydance:

And lozza...yeah its difficult deciding on a name...not like we have had 9months to decide missus:haha:...only kidding. Any short list we can comment on?

Sorry for laddies not on fb...i keep meaning to.sort pics on here....5 days in a row but run out of time doh. Must try harder x


----------



## citymouse

Hey, you can all just get pregnant again! :rofl:

We already have February-born March babies, what's a couple of Aprils? ;)

Though I feel like my BP is slightly elevated; if I can't get it down by morning I could end up stealing Glowie's due date. Think I need to drink more water.


----------



## Josiejo

I'm still here and feeling really miserable now. We've changed our minds about baby's name now. We're thinking Daniel James Richard instead of James Richard, what do you all think?

I've tried EVERYTHING to get this baby out ..... it's not happening .....


----------



## loolindley

Rashy, I think if you steal Glows date she could just march (swim?) right over there and deck you!!!! :rofl:

Seriously though, look after your self with the whole bp thing. Loads of water and rest. :hugs:


----------



## loolindley

I've just text FT and she wanted to pass on her love to all the Mamas!

Cupcake, she said Congratulations, and Rupert is a super name. 

Glow, she said Happy edd, and hopes he makes an appearance!

George is doing really well and feeding like a trouper. She thinks they might let them home tomorrow, and she is going to update us all about her scary c section then. xxx


----------



## Widger

Believe me girls.... we want to join your side too and City.... ABSOLUTELY NO QUEUE JUMPING OK :rofl: seriously though, hope your bp is ok, take it easy xx

Well, suppose I've got sweep tomorrow. If she tells me I'm not favourable again I suppose at least I will get induction date.

Hubby is still unwell but little better than yesterday. I have.to remain positive that tomorrow will kick start something. Anyway, double buggy should arrive today or tomo... now all I need is another baby to fill it :)

Josiejo - you are not only one still waiting, there are a few stragglers still left over

Edit - I like Daniel but I am biased :)


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Congratulations cupcake - he is gorgeous - head full of hair is stunning.
Well everything stopped when i went to bed last night - ive doomed myself to induction - 

Just aswell ive gone late as the builders are back out at our kitchen - we have no ceiling and back wall or panel - it will take up to 3months to dry and then we will get everything re done - nightmare 

L x


----------



## Glowstar

Happy due date to me....Happy due date to me....Happy...Pah...whatever :rofl:

City - hope your BP is OK :hugs:

Widger - hoping baby decides to make an appearance as soon as your double buggy arrives :thumbup::winkwink:

Ladies with babies enjoy the glorious weather and hope you are all fit and well enough to get out and about with your prams :thumbup::hugs:

Loo - yay for the house coming along :happydance: hopefully won't be long and you'll be inviting me round for a brew :winkwink:

AFM - nothing happening...drank 3 litres of Pineapple juice and DTD last night...NOTHING! 
Tried to get hold of my Midwife and couldn't so phoned ante-natal unit who managed to get me an appointment with Consultant clinic tomorrow to try and discuss induction. Good job I did because the Midwife can't book me one! so when/if I get this sweep on Friday my next Consultant appointment is 5th April! and only then would they discuss induction :shock:
Just felt a right numpty though because when started to tell them why I needed an appointment I burst into tears :dohh::blush:
So will see what they say tomorrow at 9.10 which in Tameside Hospital terms means around 11.00 :shock:


----------



## MsCrow

:hugs: Glow, I'm glad you made the call.


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Glow fingers crossed for good news tommmorow - be firm hun 

L xx


----------



## loolindley

Glow, I'm so pleased you might finally be getting something done!! :happydance:

Already looking forward to our visit!! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Hope it went well, Glowie!


----------



## citymouse

:dohh: DH did it again... I have my early doctor appointment, only instead of getting he dog ready while I showered, he watched tv. So now we'll be leaving late and I'll probably be all stressed out when we get there, which means we'll spend all flipping day getting my BP monitored.

Not really positive thinking, but that's always how it works when we hurry! :nope:


----------



## Widger

Happy due date Glow!

City - Chill.... your baby doesn't mind being late for appointments/due dates, so why do you :rofl: again, Men pah!!! Hope goes well

So unless this baby arrives before midnight it is officially lazier than its brother. Everybody now convinced it is a boy as late, but Emera will disprove that theory :)


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Happy due date Glow, I guess this means that today would have been mine too! 

BTW - DTD worked for us. We DTD that night and my water broke at midnight, only a few hours later lol. Although not so sure it was really the DTD that did it, I'd been having some pains during the day - they felt like what I would describe as stretching an elastic band really quickly sort of pain, right in my cervix area. Plus, the day before I'd lost some plug and noticed that the baby wasn't as active anymore. So I guess all the symptoms combined made it happen.


----------



## citymouse

Hey, lads... Blood pressure elevated, off for monitoring. But first need an ultrasound to see why baby's not interested in engaging. :dohh:


----------



## loolindley

Bag! City, I hope it calms down. You're going to see your baby, if only on the small screen! Fx they find something out for you. xxx


----------



## citymouse

She's good, head down, which is good news. Just not eager to come out! Blood pressure dropped way low immediately as always. Stuck here in L&D for a while regardless. Next appointment is April 2, looks like I'll be bringing up the rear. Not bothered, honestly. I can use the time!


----------



## mitchnorm

Mouse...great news she is head down and engaged...sorry you have longer to wait but it will be soooo worth it.

So excited for you mamas still to experience meeting your LOs for the first time. I love meeting my Mia again every morning but that first glimpse of your bubba is something extra special


----------



## MissyBlaze

Poor old City, did they say why she's not engaged? That's so naughty. She's a comfy bugger. 

Mitch i so agree! I would love to live that moment a billion times over. Seeing OH meet him was so amazing. I can see why people have loads of kids!


----------



## citymouse

Nope! The doctor even thought she might be breech, but the ultrasound ruled that out. Now I'm thinking my relaxing self-hypnosis is _too_ relaxing, lol.

Still here... Blood pressure looks good, fluid is on the lower side of normal but still acceptable. Can definitely see how I may not be drinking enough water lately. :blush:


----------



## emera35

Mitch/Missy its so great meeting your new baby isn't it. Its just ace :) its just as good second time round too :) plus, good news, t just gets better and better as they grow and develop! Freyja is snuggley and cute, which is great, but Roh is great company and such a funny little person, every day he does stuff that makes me burst with pride! I love being a parent!:cloud9: We must be mental too, because several tmes now OH and I have both said "next time we do this...etc" :shock: so we are already thinking about doing all this again! :wacko: oh well, we have 2 now, how much harder would 3 be? :rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

It's alright Emera, DH and I are already talking about what we'd call the next one... Haha!


----------



## Glowstar

City - sorry you are still there but all sounds good...at least she's the right way up...she just needs to find her way out now!! :haha: I'm thinking of shining a torch up my Foof to show him the way out :rofl: 

I keep saying to him....c'mon today is your Birthday and you are late for your own party :haha:


----------



## Widger

Glad baby head down city.... well as Ms Crow said before, March has now the 32nd, 33rd, 34th, just so we can join.... :rofl:

Well I'll be happy with being a family of four, although I have to agree with Emera... every day that passes with your little ones becomes more and more rewarding :) love my baby boy although he's getting so big now which also makes me feel sad :cry:

So I've tried Dtd Joanna and nada, think everything needs to be ready in order for it to work, which obviously isn't case for me.

I keep having dreams that my waters are going to break or just dreams about the sea, going to the toilet :haha: it didn't happen last time but obviously thinking will it happen this time.

Sweep tomo at 10am and hope she has good news, if not I think I may get some acupuncture to relax about it all (and hopefully start something) I should get induction date at least which I think will be next Tuesday.


----------



## Widger

Oh and double buggy arrived today.... So come on baby, no excuses now!!


----------



## emera35

Widger yay for double buggy! I've decided not to bother with one and just got myself a nice new single stroller and a new carrier. I'll get a buggy board in 6 months or so when F will be getting to big to carry on long outings (maybe) :haha: gong to experiment with carrying both of them soon, but want my 6 week check first for the doc to give me the ok on my pelvis coping with 2 of them :winkwink: I do think that the couple of months difference between our boys makes all the difference in the decision though, if Roh was a couple of months younger I think I def would have gotten a double!

Hope the sweep goes well, and also. Acupuncture is meant to be great! My friend is an acupuncturist type person and he was reccommending it to me, I cancelled an appointment I had for the day after F was born! 

Also, if you think your little man seems big and grown up now, just wait! Roh is suddenly absolutely massive, and a proper little person! Can't really believe he's 2 in a couple of weeks!

Right better get to bed I'm off out being a lady what lunches tomorrow after F's hearing test, and I won't have Roh with me, so might actually get to eat my own lunch for once!! :dance:


----------



## Widger

Thanks Emera. Yep, not sure how long will have double but got buggy board for it too for when he's a bit older. Too erratic at the moment :)

Lucky you on lunch without toddler. All you laddies take it from us in the know. Make the mist of lunch times with babies as they sleep and don't eat your dinner :)

Got back ache tonight, prob doing too much.

Hmm I wonder what dream I'll have tonight about water :haha:

Hope Freyja hearing test goes well


----------



## lozza1uk

Vitfa - good luck for your induction tomorrow I think?

Hoping to see more babies soon!


----------



## emera35

Thanks Widger, I'm sure Freyja's hearing is fine, just with not being in hospital at all, we have to go have it checked. She jumps out her skin when Roh screams so I reckon she can hear ok ;)


----------



## citymouse

Ah! Do things happen for a reason? Very glad the baby didn't come today, as it's the wedding anniversary of our friends who have been struggling with infertility for four years.

However, we stopped for lunch at a local pizza place with a famous "maternity salad" (and yummy pizza!) and I ate some of that... came home and lost a little bit of mucus, but that's probably from being checked.

The doctor told me that at my Monday appointment she's going to start pushing hard for an induction. But we also go back for an NST/fluid check Saturday morning, and I'll bet if anything is out of the ordinary, she'll try to induce then, because she's off jury duty for the weekend.

(That was why I was stressed about not being late... because she is only in the office long enough to see her full-term patients and then she has to leave for the courthouse.)

The thing is, if I knew there weren't ravenous hordes of people out there drooling over this baby's arrival (edit: I don't mean you guys :rofl: ), I wouldn't be antsy at all. From the very beginning I thought my due date might be slightly off because I think I conceived later than they say I did. 

So I could wait! I think it will make DH crazy, but I personally am fine. 

Or maybe the magic salad will work and I'll have my 3/29 baby after all. Who knows?

Doesn't it seem strange that people expect babies to work like a countdown for a bomb going off? "It's coming... it's coming... it's coming... it's HERE!" And one day past the day they think is perfect makes you waaaaay overdue in most people's eyes.


----------



## lozza1uk

Yep, people forget due date isn't an exact science! IF I ever do this again (deliberate big if, I can still remember labour!) I dont think I'll announce a due date, just the month!! Or I'll deliberately announce a date that's 2 weeks later than reality.

Anyway, come on citymouse, we are drooling over news! :haha: I can't keep checking 2 threads, struggling with one right now!


----------



## citymouse

You're a one-woman ravenous horde! :rofl:

I've been thinking about that, too, and wishing we'd told people the due date was a week later than it is. I already have an aunt who thinks it was last Friday for some reason. 

Come on, these two threads are about a 10th of what this one used to be! At least until FT gets back online. ;)


----------



## Widger

I'm with you city. If only I'd said baby due beg of April then I wouldnt have been bombarded with texts and phone calls. 

Sweep this mo. please start something. Feeling bit low again this morning... I know baby will come when ready but boy, I really uncomfortable right now. It has to work... If nothing changed going to phone up for acupuncture appointment today, then have another tomo. If anything should be relaxing to have some time to myself.

Lozza - I don't think vitfie being induced today. Could be wrong.

Hmm, glow went quiet last night.... if she's queue jumped..... :haha:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Morning ladies

Nope not today - next friday - sweep on monday 

Widger - good luck with today - hope it starts something 

Ive had two acupuncture appointments - they did help bring the baby down slightly and i had BH but nothing else - hope you have more luck with them - they were fab in helping me relax.

i had a bit of a cry this morning with hubby - hoping my body does not fail me and induction will not happen but who know - im getting used to the fact that i will have an april baby - i like that ill have my own easter bunny 

Hope all is well with everyone else

L x


----------



## Widger

Your own little Easter bunny :)

Right overdue, waiting laddies... we need to make the most of having our own time before babies arrive. The sun will be shining today, lovely and warm. Let's make most of it by going for walks, drinking rlt, stuffing pineapples, licking lamp posts and have fun :)


----------



## loolindley

Oh Widger, I like your style! I hope the scratch and sniff does something or they can at least give you good news. xx

Hmmmm....Glow has gone VERY quiet!!!


----------



## citymouse

Ah, yes, it's spring, so our tongues won't freeze to the signposts!

Vitfa, no matter what, your body hasn't failed. :hugs: You've grown a person! Getting the baby out is a technicality. 

Hope things are moving along for Glowie!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Gorgeous overdue Mammas! 

Well I'm still here :haha: keeping you all company for a little while longer :winkwink:

City/Widger/Vitfa - it won't be long now wether sweeps work or not....and as City said bodies don't fail....babies just get too damn comfy! 

So had my appointment at the ante-natal unit this morning. Saw a lovely young male Dr and Midwife who were both really nice. BP fine, urine fine so he said he would do another sweep and then talk about induction after he'd done the sweep to see how favourable things are. Anyway...did the sweep I'm now 3-4cm and fully effaced...he said he could EASILY break my waters! He went off and spoke to the Consultant who has agreed for an induction on Saturday if I don't go myself before then. He said they are reluctant to do them for social reasons and before term + 7 days but because they think everything's so favourable they are willing to do it. 
So I have to phone labour ward at 8.30am on Saturday morning (31st March) for a time to go in. They are going to go straight for breaking my waters rather than a pessarie etc so I def won't be coming home until baby is here :shock: 
Babies so low I am literally sitting on his head....stubborn little boy like his Daddy and way to comfy in there! :haha: Lost a bit of yucky discharge and obviously hoping I go into labour by myself before then. I'll be pushing like mad on Saturday to get this baby out before April Fools Day BUT at this point I just want a baby and don't really care what day he is born on! 

Widger - I hope your sweep get's things going today and hopefully for City and Vitfa too as I feel bad queue jumping!! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

finally got on here!! :) 

firstly, im so sorry ive not been able to check in. i only got out of hospital yesterday and hv really missed you all. 

Glow, rashy, vitfa, widger - heaps of luck with sweeps and getting things going ladies. wont be long till you have your bundles of joys! :dance:

Cupcake - CONGRATS ON BABY RUPERT! :dance: Hope ur well sweetie i kept you in mind x

So.....about to write my birth story on the mama thread.... didnt go to plan :nope:

but happy to say little George is a gorgeous dream and i love him more than the world :cloud9: he is a total mini-me of my hubby tho.... doesnt look a thing like me! Has my blue eyes though :)

andddddd after all that fundal crap, at 12 days overdue George only weighed 7lb15oz! And he is long!!! so much for a toddler baby :haha:

Right - loads of love and baby dust ladies.... about to write that birth story... :(


----------



## mitchnorm

Ooooh glow....good luck missus...already 3-4cm :wacko: wow wee. Hope you go naturally...if not....its going to happen very soon:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

:haha: @ City 

FT - lovely to have you back hun! sorry things didn't go to plan but like you say I am 10000000% sure baby George makes up for it all :thumbup::hugs:

Widger's gone quiet...maybe her sweep had an instant effect :haha:

I'm sure I'm losing bit's of my plug. I've got a strange yellowy discharge that keeps oozing out and now it's got little stringy bit's in it. Not how I remember my plug from last time :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, good sign, Glowie! Now we know you're within weeks of giving birth! :haha: 

Ft, good to see you! I'll read your birth story as soon as Baby G shows up. So happy you have your perfect George!

We're also waiting to hear from Kel, right?


----------



## kymied

Just popping in to say hi to the ladies still waiting. I suggest waiting to finish the baby's room until you're overdue. Then they come the second you say "well I guess it's finally done." Oh is that not an option for most people? :haha:

But seriously, good luck to all of you, it will be very soon. Once you have your little one and can't remember what day of the week it is, those couple extra days you waited won't matter.


----------



## wondertwins

Glowie, City, Vita and Widge- we have about 45 more posts to go before hitting 27000 posts. You can't have your babies until we get there. ;)

Glowie, it sounds like once he's ready, your little fella is going to practically fall out! 

FT, :hugs: I'm sorry things went upside down for you, but sooooooo happy you're back and I know George is all worth it.


----------



## wondertwins

Double post... Because I was having twins, I never told anyone my due date. I simply said "probably in early March." We never got to the point of having to deal with comments about being overdue, but it was still nice to keep it private like that. I won't be having anymore babies, but I recommend using a vague due date for any of you who are. :)


----------



## kymied

wondertwins said:


> Glowie, it sounds like once he's ready, your little fella is going to practically fall out! .

Mine pretty much did!

I was told to be vague when people asked about due dates and to round up. I tried telling everyone "end of March" but everyone kept asking a specific date. I stopped work two weeks before my due date so I didn't get the worst of the questions. My hubby on the other hand every day after the due date got "Oh I didn't expect to see you here today. Your wife must be so uncomfortable. I hope we don't see you tomorrow." He would come home every day annoyed with people.


----------



## citymouse

LOL, Kymied, I think we're all technically overdue at this point! 

In the old tradition, a cleaning lady rant. I had a box of post-partum supplies: surfboards, peri bottle, etc., and she just came out of the bedroom holding the empty box. Um... does that mean she just set everything out in the open? Because yeah, I want any random houseguest to see my industrial-size packs of Tucks and ginormous overnight maxi pads. :dohh: What I really want to say is, "Could you please clean the sides of the kitchen sink and leave the closed boxes alone?" 

Says the lady with first-world problems. :blush:


----------



## Joannaxoxo

Just stopping by to say hi and check up on those of you still waiting. 

Glow - it sounds like plug loss to me... I had the same thing happen about 36 hours before I went into labour. On Saturday morning I noticed some discharge that was more yellowy and had a tiny drop of blood in it, then I noticed that my normal discharge was pretty much gone! I also felt a lack of movement that day with the baby and drank a pepsi to get him moving (which worked). Then on Sunday I felt normal but just had some light stretching pains down low. It was that night, that my water broke and contractions started. Have you felt any pains or anything?


----------



## wondertwins

City, :haha: I kind of like the idea of putting the Tucks and surf boards on display. It would certainly discourage guests from staying too long. I can't wait to hear what your cleaning ladies mess with after your LO is born.


----------



## citymouse

wondertwins said:


> I can't wait to hear what your cleaning ladies mess with after your LO is born.

My sanity, no doubt. I'm sure that's what they're coming after next.


----------



## Glowstar

KymieD - I 'hope' he will just fall out too...how easy would that be :rofl: 

City - LOL @ your cleaners messing with your surfboards :haha:

I've been cramping on and off all day but no contractions....just period type feeling really.


----------



## waula

Go Glowie!!! still can't quite get over you being 3-4cm and not really knowing. make sure I can't get past 1cm without needing a flippin drip!!! :rofl:!!!! sending all you overdue lads a lot of love and hoping things kick off for you asap. can't wait for the baby news. hoping they all "fall out" for you :haha: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Clearly I've got a bucket Foof/Cervix Waula :rofl: mind you...with DD2 I was 6cm within an hour of going into active labour so maybe I was the same with her too....so thinking this one might be quick when of course he eventually decides to come :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Glowie! Period cramps are a good sign! 

Sliiiiiiiiide right out, little baby!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, last night I woke up and baby was stretching and planting a foot under my ribs, so I held my hand there so she couldn't stretch that way. But she really wanted to, so she kept trying! It was so funny. I was like, sorry, baby, those ribs are Mommy's. 

It would seem that perhaps Baby G is going to be a strong-willed little thing.


----------



## Widger

Hi laddies.

Right Glow... the heat is on :haha:

I have had a rather emotional day. Went for my sweep as planned at 10am, actually quite excited about it. Anyway, after having a good feel she thought baby is lying oblique.... I mean, last week it was head down. So she got her colleague to have a feel and they sent me for a scan. Sure enough head off to the right so I had to go to day assessment unit to talk about next steps. As my baby is my 2nd, the chances are it will find its way there eventually when contractions start etc. When she then felt for baby's head, it had moved into the middle again!!!! I thought these babies could not move about so freely at this point,clearly mine can.

With baby being as it is, off centre when it feels like it, I have a small risk of a cord prolapse which worries me a lot so I did have option to stay in hospital until Sunday if I wanted but she said it was highly unlikely that would happen and if it did I was to call ambulance.

Anyway, I'm to go straight to labour and delivery to be checked as soon as any sign of labour just to make sure all is as it should be. I decided to come home, then as soon as I walked out I burst into tears worrying whether I'd done right thing... But my mum is now here staying until I've had baby so don't need to worry about Daniel plus hubby working from home tomo. The hospital is 10 mins away. I think if is been longer away then I would dego have stayed in.

So I feel a little better about my decision to come home. She was.confident that when things start baby will be in correct place because it found its way last time (well, I've been there before). 

Do you think I've done right thing? I know it is personal choice but if my waters break, surely prolapse cord is always potential??

Sorry not to bring any other news. At least I know have induction date

So induction booked for Sunday, yes April fools but I don't care. I just want it to be safe.


----------



## Widger

Sorry Ft. All me, me, me in last post. Glad home xx
And everyone else, sorry I've not replied about posts. Will have a look back xx


----------



## citymouse

No, Widger, not all you! All baby! And that's why we're here. 

If the midwives don't seem worried, and since you have instructions to go in as soon as there's sign of labor, I think you are fine waiting until Sunday. Odds are you'll have signs of labor well before your water breaks. :hugs: 

But if you start to feel too anxious, you can go in, right? Glad your mom is there to keep an eye on Daniel. 

My friends are making April Fool's jokes and I think my mama bear side is kicking in. Don't they know that's a mean thing to say about a little baby? April 1 (or March 32nd, depending how you see it) is a fine birthday and our babies aren't fools, no matter what!


----------



## lozza1uk

Widger, im sure I'd was a high risk they'd have kept you in rather than just offering to. Hope the little monkey turns the right way for you on time!


----------



## mitchnorm

:hugs:widger...as lozza said if there was a big risk to.you or baby they would have insisted on keeping you in. In fact they may well have brought forward the induction...everything will be fine i am sure x x yeah for the induction date though..great news:thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Widger :hugs: I think you have done the right thing...I am sure baby will turn and get itself in the right position :hugs: At least you have the comfort of knowing that your Mum is there and DH too so if you need to rush off you can with minimum of fuss. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## lauraclili

Great news for induction date Widger. I'm certain, as the others have said that they'd have kept you in if they were that concerned. 

X


----------



## Kel127

Had my 40 week check today. I am 3 cm dialated. They tried to schedule an induction but I declined. I have to have baby monitored tomorrow to make sure she is doing ok. 
Doctor guessed I should go naturally by 41 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

evening all, i really crap post from me im afraid - just to wish those overdue ladies lots of luck. I havent had time to read back on what everyone has been up to. I have just been to busy.

I feel guilty that you guys have been so supportive whilst i was pregnant and getting ready to be induced but i have now abandoned you all. The baby just takes up so much time and im trying to sleep as much as possible.

We went for our first outing today into town with the pram and bought some bits and bobs and went out for coffee. Also fed away from home which was quite a biggy. Went ok though but back ached because i wasnt sitting on a comfortable chair.

TIP: re visitors. Make sure your hubby/partner knows your feelings and is strong. Hubbys parents wanted to visit us on the way back from seeing some other people and wanted to bring these strangers with them!!!!!! er hello i had given birth the day before and you want to bring strangers into my house???????????? what is wrong with them. I made hub phone them back and say no.

will try to catch up. sorry guys.


----------



## citymouse

No worries, Cupcake! :hugs: Ugh, in-laws... they're all nuts.

Yesterday DH was trying to record the ultrasound my doctor did to make sure the baby wasn't breech... but he kept having to cut the video and erase it because I was making snarky comments about MIL. Then the doctor said, "Oh, no, my daughters-in-law are going to talk trash about me!", ruining another stretch of video. :rofl: 

It didn't help that he told me she's reading "Atlanta Parenting" magazine. Um.... why? You had your chance to parent, lady. You could have taught your son to wash dishes and operate a washing machine, but you blew it! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Kel, go you! Is everybody dilated except me?


----------



## Widger

Thanks laddies. Currently looking at spinning babies website

City - I'm not dilated much either (although didn't check today) plus I have a baby who is still not head down. I was 1cm dilated last time and still had a whole day of contractions. Looks like my births are always complicated :haha:


----------



## wondertwins

Aww, widge, I think an April 1 baby can be fun. My neice was born on April Fools Day, and it has always been a good time. (I come from a family of practical jokers, so it was fitting). 

City, I can't believe your friends would call a baby a fool! They clearly underestimate the wrath of a full term mama. ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

oooooooooo glow is losing plug? Im soooooooooo checking on here tomo in hope of news :dance:


----------



## firsttimer1

ps. widger.... an april fools baby would be wicked! i would have loved to have had my birthday on april fools! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

City you always make me laugh :rofl: love you dissing MIL whilst having your ultrasound :haha: 

I feel quite lucky with mine. She was here yesterday and stayed all day and we went for lunch. She is so excited about this baby it's not even funny :dohh: BUT I am thankful for that as she already has 3 grandchildren and I think I might be a tad upset if she was the opposite. She is absolutely determined though to be sat in the waiting room whilst I'm labouring :wacko: I've tried to tell her NO visitors on the labour ward and she said to tell them she's my 2nd birth partner.....BUT we have already discussed that she will NOT be coming in! I think OH and I have decided that once he is here, if they will allow she can come in for a cuddle :roll:

FT - no more plug loss and no more cramping...this babies got squatting rights :haha:


----------



## citymouse

FT, I can imagine you as an April 1 baby! I can see you being a hell raiser no matter when your birthday is, though. :)

Glowie, any news? 

I spent the day working on my yoga ball instead of in my cushy pillow nest. Went for a walk with DH, and oiled the wood chairs on the balcony. Going to get some more work-work done tonight and turn in early. I'm sleepy!

Or maybe I'll hem my office curtains... I was thinking of doing them with iron-on hem tape.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! im still reading up when i can. usually by the time i read i have to feed the baby, print school work, clean up, etc, etc, etc. so i never seem to get to post. still praying for you all, and cant wait til everyone gets to hold their sweet babies in their arms :cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Blessed, do you know the measurements of your fluid levels that hd your doctors concerned?

Hope all is well with your family! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

mamamouse- with this pregnancy, the lowest it got was 6. with my last pregnancy it went down to 3 or 4 and they induced. both times they kept an eye on me for being under 10 and had more concern when they got to 7 and under, but both OB's said they would only induce if it went to under 5 unless there were other issues that went along with it (not passing NST or bio-physical profile)

are you having problems with your fluid levels???


----------



## citymouse

They were 10.7 on Wednesday... It made the difference between going in Monday and going in Saturday (which I have to do). My doctor is just a little jumpy, and I wanted something to compare her reaction to! Thank you. :)


----------



## citymouse

Ugh, just heard a terrible car accident down the street behind our house. :( There were already multiple neighbors out helping so we decided not to go down. Very unsettling.


----------



## Glowstar

city - try not to stress yourself about that now though must have been horrible to hear. 
at 34 weeks my fluid was 12.1 I've got a feeling mine is prob a bit lower than that now. in the UK I think they get more concerned when it gets under 8. 

no news here. looks like this little Guy isn't going to arrive on his own! had a little bit of stringy stuff when wiped this morning but that's it. 
they mentioned going straight to the drip if breaking waters doesn't get contractions going tomorrow. if that's the case II might be asking for an epidural which I didn't really want because the drip is aggressive. or wondering whether to ask if the dosage/intensity makes a difference. 
wondering if the fear of induction will get things going today, it did with my first and lozza and FT!!!


----------



## loolindley

Glow, I don't know about others who had the drip but they gave me a gradual dose starting at 6 for half an hour, 12 for half an hour, 24... Etc. I had to go to the full dosage, but if I was going ok, they may have stopped me at a lower dose.

I hope they do the same for you because I know you remember that stuff is nasty!! xxx


----------



## Widger

Morning laddies

Sorry you've had to hear that city. Not nice but as you say, at least lots of people helping xx

Glow - I'm hoping the fear of induction will help kick start things for you xx I don't know what they'll do if baby still oblique. They may give pessary, then try to break waters and push baby over. Everybody is convinced it is a boy I'm having now because this baby is being.difficult :)

It sounds as though you will have super speedy delivery so not sure you'd have.epidural in time :)

Well, waiting for acupuncturist to call me back. Want to find out what he thinks about me.getting it in case this late on with baby moving. Think feel pressure on left hand side now. I must admit, I'm pretty fed up.


----------



## lauraclili

:hugs: Widger and City. 

x


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy - oh no thats terrible, i really hope everyone is ok :(

glow - you are SOOOOO going to go into labour today.... ''can feel it in my fingers, i feel it in my .....'' cant remember the lyrics to that wetwetwet song :dohh: But anyway. I know these things :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Widger - can imagine how fed up you must be now. Less than 48 hours to go though so you are on the home straight now. I really hope baby turns for you :hugs:

Thanks Loo :winkwink: at the time when I had Hayley no one told me anything and I have a feeling because she was distressed they gave me the most aggressive dose to get things moving quickly. I might try and ride it out if they start it gradually but at least I know to ask these things now :winkwink:

FT - we'll see but doubt it somehow :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, all. We are up on a hillside so we hear everything but I haven't ever heard anything like this. People use that road as a place to cut through and they speed, run stop signs, etc.

I sense some nap time in my future today!

So when are we all scheduled for evictions? I know my list is totally wrong, lol.

Glowie - tomorrow?
Kel - Sunday or Monday?
Widger - Sunday?
Me - Tuesday? (my doc would try Monday but I will push for an extra day)
Vitfa - ?


----------



## citymouse

Well, hmm. I'm having a tiny bit of numbness in a few fingers on my right hand. And my eyes look a little puffy... But that may be because I didnt sleep well. 

I just know if I call I'll be going in... And I just know if I go in, I'm not coming out. 

Think I'm going to eat, shower, put a cold eye pillow on, and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Glowstar

Your list is correct City...think Vitfa got a sweep on Monday and not sure Kel has an induction date yet? 

Mmmmm please keep an eye on your BP. Do you have a home monitor. I think at this stage (ie; overdue) anything like that is a cause for concern. I think you will know yourself when to go in or make a call......your term+ now so if it continues (if it were me) I would be making a call and sorting your induction out sooner rather than later :winkwink: :hugs:

Edited to add: I just want to say it's been an absolute pleasure sharing this journey with you all. We are sooooo close now. Super excited for you all :hugs:


----------



## Kel127

No date for me, I'm waiting it out. Really hoping to go naturally soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- both times mine were low around 32 weeks. with nathon it was 8 at 32 weeks, and mason it was 7 at 32 weeks. when its earlier in the pregnancy it can mean a lot of things are going wrong. at the end of pregnancy it usually means placenta problems

it naturally drops some after you are overdue (or close to it) and im not sure by how much, it usually means the placenta isnt doing its job as efficient as it was when it drops so low at the end. maybe that is why your Dr is so concerned. placenta and fluid are babies life support right now. when fluid drops it can signal the placenta to begin pulling away, which is what happened with nathon. also, if placenta is already pulling away, it can make fluid levels drop. so they directly can effect each other. they didnt catch nathons placenta pulling away til i was in labor. he was still gaining weight and hb was good. he still could have died any time if placenta would have pulled away completely. they have approx 15 mins to get baby out if that happens. if it were me, i would do whatever my Dr wanted me to do, but since i have already had a scare with nathons placenta abruption it probably effects my feelings on it differently


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies

Glowie - sounds like bit of plug - ive had the same today and yesterday - lets pray its a good sign for us

Widger - Hope you are ok - glad you have a date sorted and i think you did the right thing in coming home - just try and rest - baby will be here soon - yeaaaaaaahhhh

City - Im in for a sweep on monday and then induction friday ( im pushing for sooner though). Although induction goes against everything in my birthing plan i just want my baby here :(

Another active day here - went walking with friends - chased around after a active 10 mth old and went on the swing in the play park - still nothing - i think this baby likes it too much in here

Hugs and thoughts to everyone else waiting that i have missed and thanks to ladies who have their babies for their support

L xx


----------



## Widger

Well, went to acupuncturist and had some moxibustion treatment (man putting burning cigar looking stick near my little toes) as it helps babies find optimal position. I was too scared to try.induction.treatment as thought it may break my waters. Anyway, it is supposed to help baby get into correct positionwhich is ultimately what I want because if I'm induced I want baby to be in right place as I know how long and hard it was last time to get Daniel out (and that was.spontaneous labour). 

I'm not sure whether it will work at all but baby did move during treatment and since I've felt pressure on my bladder, much more than I have throughout this pregnancy. Does this sound promising? 

Kel - hope baby starts off soon 

City - you should really get that checked xx

Glow - waters breaking tonight then? :)

Vitfie - hope happens soon

Thanks to all March mamas who are checking in on us... We will have news eventually :)


----------



## citymouse

Yep, going in. They told me to bring my stuff, but just in case. 

Widger, hope that's a good sign!

Kel, if I didn't have all of these little complications I'd be waiting it out for sure! Not sure they'll let me. I don't think any single issue is cause for concern, but since there are several little ones...


----------



## Kel127

Oh waiting isn't easy cause they want me to schedule an induction. I had to go in to the hospital for monitoring today. Then Monday I meet with my doctor again, and back at hospital on Tues for more monitoring if she hasn't come yet.


----------



## citymouse

Good for you, holding out. As long as you and baby are fine I think that's so smart.

Okay, lads, thinking this is the final bump shot (40+3)!

https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/1271/photo20mz.jpg


----------



## citymouse

Aw, I'm covering the dog. :haha: Better door than window.


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse- glad you are getting checked! mouselet is too important to not. :hugs: you are a good mamamouse :winkwink:

edit: you look fab too, btw!


----------



## Widger

Great bump pic and glad you are getting checked out. No point in not finding out at this stage. Hmmm do you think you may be the first then? I'm sure if Glow started now she'd beat you :haha:


----------



## citymouse

No doubt!

I don't think they'd induce me tonight... hard to say. Maybe start a gel or something. I'm quite curious to see what they say, to be honest. If my doctor's weekdays weren't totally messed up from jury duty I'd feel more confident that they'd monitor me and let me go. But I'm kind of afraid she'll want to do something so the birth fits into her schedule. Not ideal, but she is my doctor and she knows me better than other doctors.

I'll have wifi, so I can report back either way! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

good luck mousey! 

look forward to reading more news soon.

update from me: hard night indeed last night. Baby was feeding every hour pretty much. i got NO sleep at all last night and only a couple of hours this afternoon. off to bed in a mo.

little fella doing well, got weighed today and he has only lost 5% of his birth weight which is good. my milk has come in so dealing with the hard breasts now!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse, great bump! Hope everything goes ok with the doc. 

Vitfa, my contractions started two days after losing first bit of plug so fingers crossed you avoid induction!

I see you passed 27,000 posts, yay! Think we're about to bath Zack for the first time, well he's going in the bath with Nathan as the midwife said it was a great way for them to bond without feeding!


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks for checking up on us new everyone :thumbup::hugs:
Cupcake - sorry you didn't get any sleep last night :wacko: you must be exhausted...it does get easier though :hugs:

Well I've been having trickles of something all day on and off. It's def not wee this time it looks like a yellowy watery discharge :shrug: not really like I remember from waters breaking last time or my plug :shrug: :wacko: I've had about half a dozen trickling episodes today.....and each time it's like a small egg cup full :shrug:

Feeling a but periody/crampy but NO contractions either :roll: 

City - glad you are going in...it is so much safer at this stage I think and if you are induced gently (no drip) I'm sure you will get the birth you want :thumbup::hugs:

Widger - I hope baby has moved...not long to find out hun! 

Vitfa/Kel - :hugs: we're soooooooooo nearly there ladies :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Glowie, are you saving it on a pad? Can they test to see if it's amniotic fluid? Maybe you should go in since there's a color to it.


----------



## Glowstar

I've lost a fair bit over today but I'm still not convinced it's my waters. Suppose it doesn't really matter as going in tomorrow and it's 9.15pm here now so IF it is waters it won't really be 24 hours of leakage. 

PS - lush bump :winkwink: how you getting on? are you in now?


----------



## Widger

Glow - maybe it is your waters trickling and things will kick start tonight :yipee:

City - keep us informed xx

Just can't see anything kicking off here. Baby been moving again so no doubt moved... such a wriggler


----------



## loolindley

Rashy, I really hope you get the labour you want, but you did the right thing by going in. Hopefully it's nothing. Keep us informed. xx

Glow, it HAS to be your waters surely?!? You can't have just spent the whole day peeing yourself?!? Can you??? :rofl::hugs: I think you will start naturally tonight. Fx you don't need that drip. xxx

Come on lads. You are so nearly there!!! Can't believe we are all nearly at the end of this chapter. But about to start a new exciting one!!! xxx


----------



## Widger

So near, yet still feel so far :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Erm...Loo...yes I could be peeing myself all day :rofl: BUT I'm pretty sure it's not pee this time...just not sure it's my waters!

Quite a bit of back ache now and period cramping....c'mon baby! crank it up a notch please! let's have some proper contractions! 

Widger :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Widger

Glow.... you'll have given birth by morning... Bet you :yipee:


----------



## MsCrow

Yikes. thinking of you ladies, and tonight, especially Glowie and Mouse...but you're all so close. One more round of aubergines for the cheap seats in the back...


----------



## citymouse

Glowie, hope this is it!

Widger, I'm still here with you. :hugs:

Everything was great at L&D, of course. So we're home... Next appointment Monday and that's the end of the line!


----------



## wondertwins

City, your bump looks perfect. Im glad everything checked out okay at L/D. Btw... Did you see the pic posted by C3PO from the mamas thread? Surely you could petition for a passing of the Rashy moniker. ;) 

Glowie... Good luck tonight! :happydance:

Widger, Kel, Vita... Hope you're having sweet dreams of babies. It won't be long!


----------



## citymouse

Poor C3! I'll look at it. But I wouldn't stick the new girl with the Rashy name. :rofl: 

I'm going for accupuncture tonight. Never done it before! I'm not afraid of needles so no big deal. The woman is fitting me in three times before my Monday appointment. Combine that with the, uh, "romance" DH and I are going to have to make happen, and maybe baby will make an appearance over the weekend. 

Thanks for the bump compliments. I still like it. I like to walk around with my shirts pulled up around it, free as a bumpy bird. DH finds this very weird. :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Oh, I keep meaning to say, I've been wondering about Redsox. So curious to know whether her yellow bump was pink or blue!


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies

Well my waters have gone - woop woop ( sorry for q jumping)

No contractions but cramping and back pain - feeling sick aswell

Havent let anyone know (apart from hubby) so keeping totally quiet on the facebook front 

Glow - sounds promising
L x


----------



## Glowstar

Bumpymouse - glad all checked out well :hugs: c'mon Mouselet Mommy is giving you every opportunity to make your own grand entrance this weekend please! :thumbup:

Vitfa - :happydance::happydance: obviously going on that swing made a difference then!!! I think you're more overdue than me so you're not queue jumping :winkwink: GOOD LUCK :hugs: and don't worry I think we pretty much have a 'code' going on here were no one will post on FB until you do :winkwink:

Well....that was a big non event. Went for a bath, then to bed, promptly fell asleep and just woken up....not with contractions etc but horrible heartburn :roll: :rofl: 

So looks like baby Glowie is not going to make his own entrance and will have to be evicted :haha::wacko:


----------



## lozza1uk

Woo, go Vitfa! Said 2 days of plug loss was the start ! At least I think I said that to you, I am so sleep deprived my memory is shot. But we think we've discovered why he won't go down to sleep - hates Moses basket but will nap in pram which fortunately is night sleeping approved, yay! Teach me to buy a cheap basket!


----------



## citymouse

Glowie, you must be a very cozy belly to hang out in! Sorry about the heartburn, I feel your pain (literally, every night, lol).


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies - going in at 0700 am to be checked.
Contractions started about 0230am ( waters at 0030am), coming regular every 5 mins but lasting between 20 sec to 90 sec - what is normal, should i phone L&D again, im coping just - taking paracetamol had a bath, 
feeling sick and shaky 

L x


----------



## citymouse

Vitfa, so excited! Here they say when they come every 3-5 minutes for an hour.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Oh Glow, hate heartburn so sympathise with you. What time you in this morning? Good luck. I think your boy is going to fly out :haha:

Mouse - glad you are all well, if it wasn't for how baby is lying I would defo be getting acupuncture for induction, the success rate is pretty impressive. Bet you beat me :)

Vitfie - I mean, I've been bouncing on bouncy castles and this baby hasn't come out... I should have been on the swing the whole time :) good luck xx

Well, woken up with a baby who clearly doesn't want to be evicted on its own, so looks like April Fools will be the day. I was hoping for last day in March but you can't have it all I suppose. I think I'd be a little upset if no induction tomo, just wish baby would come out on its own though :(

Good luck to all those still waiting... it's been a long slog xx


----------



## Glowstar

Woo Hoo for Vitfa :happydance: I know you've gone in now....but good luck :hugs:

Our numbers are dwindling by the day :thumbup:

Weird...I never even knew what heartburn was until this pregnancy...never had it with the girls. Hope I never get it again after today :winkwink:

City - yours and Widgers wombs are obviously very comfy too :haha:

Widger - I am sooooo not bothered anymore what day this baby arrives on...if it's Aprils Fools day so be it. A few people have commented on the possibility and I just said 'at least no one will forget his birthday!' :winkwink:

I've to phone at 8.30am to find out what time, totally depends how busy they have been through the night I think :shrug: could be late afternoon which could easily push me into tomorrow. I've never actually got to induction before....I kind of feel like lamb to the slaughter :shock: like I'm actually volunteering myself for something very painful :wacko: It is so much easier when it comes naturally as I think you are much more excited rather than fearful....oh well...bring on the Gas & Air :haha:

Let you know in a bit what time I'm going in :flower:


----------



## Widger

Yeah you are right Glow. I feel anxious about it being managed too. But, my mum did have a positive induction and quick (didn't MrsCupcake?). I really don't think it is going to be.a problem for you at all. I'm just concerned if baby still not engaged and off kilter then it could be long process. Be interesting to see what they say.

Anyway, hope they have a bed for you sooner rather than later. I'm to call up at 6.30am tomo so may not get in till later too. The hospital is so busy.


----------



## lozza1uk

Ooh Vitfa, guessing you're in now, hope it's going ok. 

Good luck widger and glow for inductions, just read cupcakes birth story for a positive induction one!


----------



## Glowstar

phoned, now to phone back at 11!!! :roll: nothing like sending your stress levels through the roof!!


----------



## Widger

Arrgh, so stressful Glow but you will get in there today at some point!! In the meantime, give your boy a talking to and tell him to make his own arrival :)


----------



## loolindley

Vitfa - so excited for you!!! Can't wait to hear some news. xxx

Glowie - sorry they are toying with you. Now a decision has been made you just want to get in and get on with it don't you? Did you tell them you are leaking? I hope they have you in this afternoon. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Luckily I didn't get dressed the first time I phoned as had a feeling it wouldn't be a case of just come up now :roll: 

I've got a serious banging headache now :wacko: Just taken some panadol to try and clear it...don't fancy being in labour with a banging headache :wacko:

Widger I hope they take you in straight away :winkwink: the hanging around is horrible! If I don't get on in the morning (I will try) I just want to say it really has been a pleasure to share this journey with you and I hope everything goes as smooth as it possibly can for you tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you :hugs: 

Loo - I can't believe you have lost 47lbs :shock: gooooo you :thumbup::happydance: BF is great for weight loss :winkwink: don't think I'll be so lucky this time FF but hoping I might only have a stone to lose after...wishful thinking probably :haha:


----------



## loolindley

Thanks hun. It's flipping hard work. I'm so tired and emotional all I want to do is comfort eat. I keep having to tell myself that I'm going to have to put on swimwear in 18 weeks!!! :haha:

Lots of luck for today if they call you in. The drip is horrible, but it makes it all worth while when you meet your lo. xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Being a Mummy is a real BIG adjustment Loo :winkwink: and it can take it's toll. I remember feeling all sorts of emotions...even one's I probably wouldn't post on here. I suppose I expected it to feel amazing and for me it didn't :shrug: I think sometimes we put too much pressure on ourselves to be a certain way or think we should feel a certain way. Once I understood that and 'allowed' myself to just be me everything clicked into place much easier :winkwink:
You ARE doing a wonderful job and I'm really looking forward to meeting little Dharma soon :hugs:

Edited to add: not saying any of the above applies to you...just saying that's how I felt :winkwink:


----------



## waula

Vitfa - woohoo!!! congrats for things getting going - hope all is progressing well...soo excited for you!!! :hugs:

Glowie - has he slipped out yet???! :winkwink: :haha: sorry they want you to phone back at 11...don't they realise how long we've waited for baby Glowie???! Don't worry too much about the induction hun, it's so variable how it affects you and seeing as you were 3cm the other day you may only need your waters breaking to get you going!!! Yay!!! So excited for you hun xxxx PS don't forget the epidural is your friend if you do end up on the drip...:flower: oh and :rofl: re: peeing yourself all day yesterday... it SURELY must have been your waters right??? :haha:

Loo - that is incredible weight loss hun!! Go you!!! And even more impressive with a newborn and BFing - just make sure you're eating well for your milk supply (sure you are, it's just the feeder instinct in me coming out!!!!) Hope Dharma's doing well and went down well with the Gran's... :hug:

I got myself weighed this morning and I've lost 3 stone from labour starting 3 weeks ago - such a crazy amount to lose and believe me I have NOT been trying - my mother has been here and she is also a massive feeder... this BFing/night sweat combo is incredible to shed the pounds!! Still got the whole saggy belly thing but i quite like the remnant of my enormous bump!!!!!

Right, well good luck to those in labour/early stages/going for induction and baby vibes to those still with-bump!!! Thinking of you all a lot as always and can't wait for you to join us on the baby thread xxxxx


----------



## Widger

Aahh thanks Glow. It has been a pleasure the other way too :hugs: I hope you get to go in hospital soon so you get to meet the little man. Also, hope that you don't hemorrhage this time and everything is straight forward for you xx

Loo & Waula - crazy weight loss!! Amazing. Well done to both of you. Nothing like swimwear Loo to keep your mind on the goal :)

Off out for pub lunch. Making most of time with my boys before my new baby decides to finally appear :)


----------



## citymouse

Loo, you've been amazingly disciplined... Who starts a weight-loss program third tri? :rofl: It will all pay off, you're going to look and feel so great!

Waula, 3 stone is crazy, too. I must admit that I'm looking forward to having both an appetite AND room in my body for food, lol.

Glowie, it's eleven, right? Any news? I think your induction will be great! As a not-first-time mommy, your odds are much better. Especially being dilated already! :hugs:

Widger, at least your baby is low. Mine was still in mid-air, lol. 

Seems like Vitfa will bringing the last of the March birthdays... It's on to the 32nd + for the rest of us!

Okay, back to bed, it's 4 in the morning... It's become my nightly tradition to check BnB when I wake up!


----------



## citymouse

Oh, and thanks to everybody else for checking on us... Lozza, MsC, WT... And for having patience with our laid-back babies. Mine's from California, that's her excuse! ;)


----------



## loolindley

Rashy, we love that your baby is a laid back Californian!! And let's face it, the last of the babies have to come out eventually, right?


----------



## MsCrow

Keep checking, pacing and hoping....with any luck Vita and Glowie will both meet their babies today.

About April 1st (or March 32nd) I think it's an ace date but then a good friend had his birthday then and as a result we never forgot it.


----------



## lauraclili

Good luck everyone who's waiting on induction and who's started already! 

Thinking of you all. Jealous that you get to meet your babies for the first time soon! 

xx


----------



## Widger

So I take it Glow got the green light at 11am then :yipee:

Hope you managed to get some more rest mouse. Was it just a bathroom visit?

I think March 32nd or 33rd sounds like a good date for a baby.

So I think I'm the only yellow bump left now? Who wants to guess?


----------



## lauraclili

I think boy! :)


----------



## crowned

I think boy too!


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya all you mamas to be.....wooop for vitfa and glow who.seem to be on their way:happydance:. 

Regards induction...once they moved to IV induction for me it was a really positive experience....4 hours established labour only with a wonderful epidural:thumbup:

I have my parents over today til Monday so may not be on here as much (or even less..sorry:nope:)...they are nearly as demanding as Mia :wacko:


----------



## citymouse

Widger, I say :blue:. But the only time I've ever been right is with FT's baby! So don't count on my guess.


----------



## Widger

Think I'll go to the shops and get a few magazines in case the induction takes a while to kick in. Any other top tips?


----------



## loolindley

Good snacks Widger! I eat when I'm bored and snacked on a lot of fruit but the sound a crisp packets rustling in the next bed was making me upset I didn't have any!

A puzzler was also good, and I got Al to paint my toe nails to pass the time :)


----------



## Widger

I love crisps too :) good idea Loo.

Tick tock, tick tock.... waiting and waiting for you baby.... you'd better be worth it :haha:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I vote girly bump. Get dome of those horrible cheap magazines where the stories are things like "I ate my own bum hole" they're always super fun. (I got into them because my friend worked at Love It not because I'm a chav


----------



## 6lilpigs

MissyBlaze said:


> I vote girly bump. Get dome of those horrible cheap magazines where the stories are things like "I ate my own bum hole" they're always super fun. (I got into them because my friend worked at Love It not because I'm a chav

:rofl:!!!

And a bottle of cola for afterwards as your sugars will go a bit haywire:thumbup: And definately the snacks! I'm hungry as a horse in delivery after having baby for about 2 weeks:blush::haha: Best of luck ladies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Do you have internet at your hospital? I'm not sure if it fits into my Hypnobabies philosophy, but I haven't checked DamnYouAutocorrect in months because I was saving it for when I need a distraction. Almost every single post there makes me laugh so hard I cry. :haha:

Missy, LOL about your magazines... as long as you don't subscribe. ;)


----------



## firsttimer1

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so glow is in??! :happydance: super excited!!!!!

OK i am guessing...... :blue: 7lb 5oz erm....sometime tonight hahahaha ....i will go for 8:30pm :)

so excited to see baby glowie :happydance:

rashy - any ''twiinnnngggeeeess'''????? URGH dont u just HATE that word. hang in there hunni, your laid back baby will be out and screaming at you soon :winkwink:

ok you wieght loss ladies - BOO YOU! ive only lost 10pounds so far. 

GAH.


----------



## citymouse

No way, FT, Baby G is going to be soooo groovy. :rofl: 

No twinges. I'm just so good at growing babies that my body is holding onto this one. ;) Though yesterday during the fluid check ultrasound we saw that she has both of her hands right next to her mouth. I knew it! I keep feeling little pokies, little fingers pawing at my very low front. So funny and weird. 

Love that the nurses who do the fluid ultrasounds are never in a hurry and always happy to spend a little time showing us the baby. Though of course soon we'll get to stare at her all we want. :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

I love damnyouautocorrect! I always end up crying when I read it. 

Embarrassingly I have subscribed before. Ha ha. I've even been in one of them. Ha!


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhh rashy thats so cool you got to see the baby again at the scan. although i know they will be pretty squished in there now of course x

can u remind me - if you go to a certain point overdue are u evicting baby rashy? or are u going to go as long as baby rashy decides (even if over week42)? xxx


----------



## citymouse

Nope, FT! My doctor is planning to evict her Monday evening or Tuesday morning. Because I'm old and my blood pressure keeps pretending to be a problem. 

So babymouse will be here soon... it's just a question of how soon? The accupuncturist said that even if the procedure itself doesn't bring on labor, it should make it much easier because everything will be loosey goosey.

I'm half-convinced that once I hit "send" on an email containing my finished work assignment, the baby will just slide right out. :D


----------



## Widger

At my scan I couldn't see anything on Thu. Hubby was so worried we would see something we shouldn't :haha: all we saw was a big head (not face), tummy and femur.

Apparently you can get onto WiFi but need IT department to get code and they don't open until Monday :dohh: 

Luckily mum has bought plenty of I've eaten my bum hole magazines :rofl: plus got hubby to buy Grazia as fancy looking into what's fashionable again as clothes shopping has been something I've abandoned for far too long :)

Ft - fellow team yellow woman, what do you think I'll be meeting soon?

Ok, so I've just cried after putting Daniel to bed. Last story time with just him around. I know he will still get stories read to him but suppose I'm feeling a little emotional tonight, excited too... Oh I don't know I'll stop going on :cry:


----------



## Widger

citymouse said:


> I'm half-convinced that once I hit "send" on an email containing my finished work assignment, the baby will just slide right out. :D


PRESS SEND THEN :yipee:


----------



## citymouse

LOL, I have to finish first. Although it's tough because the guy who's waiting for it keeps sending me drawings in Draw Something. I'm like, HELLO, DEADLINE! :rofl: I can blame him if baby arrives before the finished work does.


----------



## citymouse

Oh, Widger, it must be so bittersweet. I get emotional thinking about my dog not being the baby of the house anymore! :cry: 

However, as soon as you have two you'll LOVE it. My friend just posted a picture of her husband reading a story to their two-year-old and their newborn, and it's soooo sweet! You're going to melt into a happy little puddle. Just think of Daniel being a big brother and having somebody look up to him like a little god!


----------



## Widger

Thanks mouse :hugs: I know I will love it. Just a little scary. Think just worried about whole thing tomo but excited to meet my baby boy or girl xx


----------



## firsttimer1

rashy thats soooo exciting :happydance: i bet they will come before then though.....

widger - i predict :pink: for you!!! defo. am so excited for you :hugs: Daniel is going to loveeeeeeeeeee having a playmate; and i can only repeat rashy - your LO (boy for girl) will idolise daniel :dance: Cant wait to see a photo of them together ... hint hint :winkwink:


----------



## emera35

Awww Widger its lovely with 2. Roh came to have a goodnight cuddle with me before bed (Daddy is the story-reader of choice!) anyway i was burping Freyja so shuffled her to one knee and had Roh on my other knee. He put his arms round me and hugged me, and then said "cuggle Frayrah" and put his arms round her and rested his head on hers :cloud9: Nice i got to cuddle both of them together ;)


----------



## citymouse

So cute, Em!

I idolized my big brother. I remember being very upset when someone told me I couldn't marry him! (Before you form any new nicknames from that story, FT, I was about three years old!)


----------



## wondertwins

Glowie!!! Big congrats!

Edit to add... Baby Glowie has made an appearance on FB.


----------



## MsCrow

Glowie had her Jacob, weighing 8lbs 1oz at 7.15pm. Congratulations woman!


----------



## MissyBlaze

citymouse said:


> So cute, Em!
> 
> I idolized my big brother. I remember being very upset when someone told me I couldn't marry him! (Before you form any new nicknames from that story, FT, I was about three years old!)

Oooh pervy mouse! (or insesty mouse... but that doesn't have such a nice ring).


----------



## Widger

Yay Glow :yipee: delighted for you

:rofl: how many nicknames can mouse actually have by the time she gives birth :rofl:

Thanks girls. Think just found it all overwhelming earlier. I'm so excited too to experience what you have Emera. Sounds lovely :hugs:

Will let you know what time I go in tomo. I'm hoping as I've had a baby come out before.I should be in for an ok time.... Hmm I can only hope :)

Can't wait to join you all on the other side xx


----------



## loolindley

Widger, I know you have to call early so if I don't get chance to say it, good luck and I can't wait to see a picture! You are my due date buddy, so this one is special!! Sorry you had a little cry, but Daniel will love being a big brother. I bet you can't wait to see them together!

Congratulations Glow!!!! cxxxxxxx


----------



## Widger

Thanks Loo. Oh god, I'm set off again :cry: obviously getting in some practice before baby appears and I cry at the sight of a bunch of flowers :rofl:


----------



## wondertwins

So exciting Widge. Good luck and keep us posted. And I echo the other lads. It will be really special for your DS to beabig brother. :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Glowie big congratulations! :baby:

Widger - good luck hun! :hugs: excited for you! Oh and i cried at a cup of tea tasting nice last time! :rofl: Hormones are such fun! :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Hurray for Glowie! :dance:

Widger, it's going to be great! 

So Kel and I are bringing up the rear... I had another accupuncture session. But I swear it's all going to come down to finishing my work. :rofl: I need to stop watching Top Model and get on it already!


----------



## lozza1uk

Hi baby Jacob!! Well done Glow, just made it into march proper, hope you're doing ok.

Wonder if Vitfa has had her baby yet?


----------



## Kel127

:happydance: Congrats Glowie!!!

I lost my plug tonight, but no other signs of impending labor.


----------



## lauraclili

Yay for plug loss Kel! At least something positiv is happening. 

Congratulations on the birth of Jacob, Glowie!


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats Glow :baby::cloud9:


----------



## loolindley

Kel! Plug loss is better than no plug loss!!! Maybe you'll be the first ever March 32nd baby!!!!

What are we going to do when we have no symptoms to spot anymore? ...she says having to be up at 5am to feed a demanding child :rofl:


----------



## citymouse

Yay, Kel! That's great!


----------



## Widger

Kel, hope sign of something. I've not lost anything. 

Hope you are ok this morning mouse? If don't get chance to say it, good luck for Mon or Tues, whenever you go in. Hope acupuncture works xx

Well call been put back till 8am now so will have to see if bed available after that. Got a feeling this will go on a bit and send me loopy :wacko:

Just enjoying playing in bed with Daniel singing and dive bombing on the pillows :haha:


----------



## citymouse

Ooh, best of luck to you, Widger! Did I already guess boy for you? I'm changing my guess to girl!

I'm doing great... I finished my project for work! At least a first pass at it. Now, in theory, I should have about six weeks of not worrying about it. 

And according to my scientifically unfounded theories, my baby should be realizing the path is psychically clear in about an hour and a half. :rofl: So I'd better get some sleep.

Just trying to figure out if I should get DH to try DTD tonight... _so_ the last thing I feel like doing! Maybe it can wait until morning?


----------



## Widger

Do it so we can both be 32nd March babies... Ok, so I could be 33rd.

Right. They have a bed. So I'm off eek!!


----------



## emera35

Ooh good luck Widger! Xxx


----------



## Glowstar

good luck widger!!! 

well lads that was my worst labour yet! broke waters at 1.10pm. mild contractions so started drip at 3.20pm. kept cranking it up. Jacob was OP. full blown labour by 4.30pm so started on gas and air. by 6.30 fully dilated except for one part so wasn't allowed to push, so gave me pethedine to stop me pushing got to point were couldn't help it but took me good half hour to get him out. only one stitch in my Minky but think Steven might need 10 in his hand :shock: :rofl: 

of course my perfect little boy is worth it all. looks bald he is so blonde and got the poutiest top lip ever!!!

he was bigger than I thought he would be. 

will catch up with you all later :hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Well done, Mouse. 

Widger, that sounds like a wonderful way to get ready for meeting your LO. :flower:


----------



## lauraclili

Well done Glow! 

Good luck Widger! 

Here's hoping Mouse. Well done on finishing your work! 

X


----------



## lozza1uk

Well done again Glow!

And good luck Widger although suspect you're in that bed by now.

Kel- my labour started about 36 hours after plug loss started... Fingers crossed!

Mouse - hopefully you'll do a mscrow and labour spontaneously 12 hours after finishing your work! If not and I forget to get back on, good luck for induction! Hope to see baby G very soon:hugs:


----------



## loolindley

:hi: glow!!!! Well done!! Can't wait to meet him! xxx

Widger, good luck my due date buddy! xxxx

Mouse....PUSH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josiejo

Just to let you know that baby James arrived at 23:08 on Friday 30th after 2 hour labour. Weighed in at a dinky 6lb 7oz!!!!


----------



## citymouse

Congrats, Josiejo!

Hoping everything is going great for Widger!

No baby here! How am I supposed to remove my psychic blocks when DH looks at me sweetly last night and says, "Pleeeease don't have the baby tonight." :rofl: The man is trying to make this happen on a full night's rest, lol. 

Now I'm overdue even if my doctor's calculations were four days fast! Does this mean I can get my curtains hemmed, buy a bathroom rug, and sew the flag bunting for the nursery? Baby, you're working Mama to the bone! :rofl:


----------



## crowned

Congratulations, Josiejo!!

Congratulations to Glowie - so excited for you!!!

Widger, thinking of you - good luck!!

Mouse, start nesting and maybe baby will realize it's time to come out??


----------



## citymouse

I've been nesting since January. :dohh:


----------



## citymouse

I think when it's confirmed that I'm the holdout, FT needs to change the thread title to, "We're all waiting for Citymouse's gloriously laid-back baby."


----------



## loolindley

Try a bit of reverse psychology. Fine! Stay in there! See if we care :shrug:


----------



## Widger

Well, I think I could actually be last March Mama....

Did not induce today as baby was oblique still, tried to break waters... Too far back. So, I'm to wait to be assessed in the morning and will try and break waters again. If nothing happens then c-section option. To be honest, it could have been option today if I pushed for it but I've waited this long and they are hopeful baby will find its own way there.... Eventually! I'm still technically just 10 days over so there is hope baby could move ( when doc felt later it was head down again :dohh:)

I'm drained as had psyched myself up for something to kick start tonight. But mo further forward. I'm probably delaying inevitable c-section, but I can wait a few more days. I've waited this long. Plus, looking after Toddler and baby after surgery would be hard work. If I can avoid it great, if not at least I gave baby time to move.


----------



## Widger

Loo - love your profile pic xx

Glow - congrats on your baby boy xx


----------



## citymouse

Aw, sorry, Widger. :(

If it makes you feel any better, we tried DTD and it was an awful, massive failure. Most depressing moment of the pregnancy so far. :shock:


----------



## Widger

Oh mouse... pregnancy at this stage is no fun is it!!

I'm so frustrated.... Why won't baby comply :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

mouse and widger- write those babies eviction notices, i wanna see some pics!!! :brat:

glow- congrats, i bet he is lovely :cloud9:


----------



## lauraclili

Widger and City, well change the title to...we are all waiting for yur babies. No, seriously, I'm sorry that things haven't happened today but hopefully everything will be ore hopeful in the morning. 

Xxxx


----------



## loolindley

Thanks Widger, I think she's gorgeous, but I'm her Mummy!!! :rofl:

What a rotten trick for your body to play. There is nothing worse than getting yourself psyched up for a let down. Would they not try anything else to get you going? I really hope your lo sorts it out, a section would not be ideal. What time are you back in? xxx


----------



## citymouse

I wish we'd never tried. It just made me feel fat and awkward and unsexy. I've made it nine months without feeling that way. Not that I walk around feeling like a sexpot, but until today I never felt like a freak of nature. 

Oh well. Onward!

We had a talk with baby and a family vote and I've asked her to start making things happen around 3-4 pm and appear in the world shortly after midnight.


----------



## citymouse

* But if she's anything like her mother, she doesn't like being told what to do.


----------



## lauraclili

citymouse said:


> * But if she's anything like her mother, she doesn't like being told what to do.

:rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Widger - I'm really sorry you weren't induced today...bit of an anti climax. C'mon baby Widger TURN TURN!!! 

Here is baby Jacob 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541187_10150701058626382_620901381_9230332_1300327769_n.jpg


----------



## alette

Emily is here! You can read her birth story and see pictures here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/937063-shes-here-birth-little-emily.html


----------



## Widger

So I'm in a small ward where some other woman is contracting next to me, I have horrendous heartburn, baby won't stop moving and I can't sleep. I wish I was at home :cry: I've been awake since 6am. God help me now if labour starts. 

I don't know what to do if they can't break my waters again tomo morning? Wait it out or section. I've not dilated or gone any further forward than I was at 40 weeks :cry: they won't induce as baby not in a stable lie.

Looking forward to hearing your news mouse :)
Congrats Alette

Jacob is lovely Glow :hugs:


----------



## citymouse

Widger, I'm sorry. It will all be decided soon, and then at least you'll have some closure. Wish you could sleep at home. Why wouldn't they let you go?

I have to admit that for the first time I'm pretty antsy and feeling fed up. I think part of it is that DH is stuck here with me, and I feel bad about that. I really would rather go into labor on my own, but it doesn't seem to want to happen. And I'm sorry for baby G that she can't come in her own time if she doesn't show up by tomorrow. I really don't believe I'm as far over as my doctor thinks I am. 

I've spent the day hemming my curtains--okay, I totally cheated and used fusible tape, but SO not sorry!--and sewing receiving blankets out of random flannel that I have lying around. I'm highly amused by the thought of making a blanket out of this old fish flannel I've had forever. What baby girl doesn't need a fish blanket?

Baby's going nuts, stomping on my ligaments. Maybe I should try one more session of the Come Out Baby track.

What I could really use is wine.


----------



## MsCrow

Sod it, have glass at this point...would be my feeling...poor mousey.

Want to see the fish blankets tho'!

:hugs: to you both....hang in there Widger.


----------



## lauraclili

My sentiments exactly! Wine for the mouse and hugs for Widger! 

Xx


----------



## Widger

So another woman in the ward and she's not coping too well.... there is only so much ear plugs can cut out. Making me feel so nervous about going through it all again listening to her too :( arrgh I need some sleep

I hope hemming the curtains will kick start things naturally mouse, extra nesting. I defo agree, have that glass of wine. I did night before I went into labour with Daniel :)


----------



## wondertwins

Mouse, towards the end of my pregnancy, I was really craving wine, but too afraid to have some.... not because I was afraid it might hurt the boys, but because I was afraid of the embarassment I'd feel if had to explain to the anesthesiologist that I'd been drinking when my waters broke. So perhaps if you have a glass or two of wine, you'll be certain to go into labor. :)

Widger, thinking of you and sending spinning baby labor vibes. :hugs:

Glow, he's so gorgeous!


----------



## citymouse

Lol, WT, the old damned if you do strategy. I think I'll just enjoy my fake wine for the last time.

Widger, oh, poor you and poor her. :(


----------



## Widger

Well, she was examined and was only 3cm, an hour later she was howling so moved to delivery room and just heard she delivered her baby within half hour of being taken in there. Super speedy!! I'll let her off for waking me up :rofl:


----------



## loolindley

Wow, that was impressive Widger. I hope you can get a bit of peace and quiet now too. I know it seems impossible but try and nap at least...you are going to need your energy :hugs:

Mouse, have wine if wine is what you want!! It won't do you any harm at this stage and it's not like you're drinking to get drunk!!! It could make baby G think March 24th is the right time to make an appearance!

:hi: MsCrow. You ok? Hope Edith is too. x


----------



## loolindley

Widger, I hope you are currently splashing in your own waters :wacko::sick:

All quiet on the mouse front.... Mouselet on the way?

How are you Kel?

COME ON BABIES!!!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Boo, was hoping for some baby Widger news! Hope everything's going well.


----------



## Kel127

I'm still here! Have a doctor appt. in a couple hours, and should be getting a sweep today!


----------



## citymouse

I'm still here, too. No signs of anything coming, but this afternoon 4:30 my time) is my last doctor appointment. She's going to induce unless the mouselet decides to pop out and surprise us all... Though we're going to ask if she'll start it tomorrow morning rather than this evening.

Holy cow, it has been so windy here! And I mean the weather, not me.

Wonder when we'll hear from Vitfa! Or did we already and I'm nuts?

Good luck with your sweep, Kel!

Hope things are moving along for Widger!


----------



## Widger

Hi girls, consultant couldnt break waters so put in prostin gel to soften cervix so can try to break waters later and said everything appeared softer and at least 2-3cm (yesterday was a fingertip)!! Considering I had 2.5 days of labour in horrendous pain to get to that point last time, I'm feeling pretty happy about that. Hope gel works its magic and baby widger eviction can commence.

Thanks so much for popping in to see how things going. Hoping by tomorrow at least I'll have some news :)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Good luck girls! I'm so excited for you. Widger that's Fab progress. Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

This is a quick hit and run (explained on other thread) but just needed to quickly send my love to Rashy and widger and to say i am keeping you both in mind :) Widger - im sure the gel will work its magic and it wont be long now till you have baby widger :dance: Rashy - then its your turn :winkwink: :hugs:

GLOW - congraaaaaaatttttttttttullllllllllations on Jacob, he is stunning :kiss:


----------



## lozza1uk

According to FB Vitfa has had her baby girl, but thats all I've spotted . Can't remember when it was!


----------



## waula

i'm so excited for you lads!!!!! thinking of you all...:hug: xxx


----------



## citymouse

Go, Widger, go!

AFM, woke up to a seizing feeling in the bump. Not sure if it was baby doing the epic stretch of the century or some kind of uterus action. Either way, the clock is ticking. 

DH called me Rain Man but I'm so pleased she's going to be born on a date I like! There was a string of late-March dates with unmatching colors and I must have added that to the pile of psychic roadblocks. :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

Oooooo how exciting Widger.....I think you'll have your baby today :happydance::happydance: Massive :hugs:

Winomouse - so excited for you and within next 48 hours you will be meeting your little princess :cloud9: :hugs:

Kel - hope sweep works today.....c'mon ladies you are soooooooooo close :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

Oooh have to go.check out fb for a vitfa update....must have missed that lozza. 

Sorry i havent dropped by for a couple of.days...had my parents to stay and they left this morning....phew. i love them and everything but they are so set in their ways they were just obsessed with what we were having for lunch....and when....oooh if sunday roast is going to be nearer 4-5pm perhaps we should have a sandwich in the meantime. Good grief????!!!!!! I have a newborn baby ...at the moment she controls when i eat, drink and food shop :nope:.....they loved her though but (i am not being ungrateful) they bought her nothing:cry:...we dont need anything ...but its their first grand daughter you think they would have...even if it was something pink, fluffy and gross:haha:. They did say me and mum should go out to.shops yesterday and they would pay for what we needed...but had no desire to go shopping and sort out timings for a bloody roast dinner.

Sorry have just come here to moan:haha:...ooopsie......

Anyway...come on winomouse, widger, kel and co x x x


----------



## Kel127

Citymouse- Good luck! 

No change from last week and sweep didn't work to well :cry: My induction is scheduled for April 12th if she doesn't show before then!


----------



## citymouse

Sorry it wasnt favorable, Kel. :(

Nothing more happening here, I'm afraid. I need to get on the treadmill for a while, but I was kind of hoping to find out if my doctor will wait until tomorrow AM to start inducing before I walk off all my energy. 

In the meantime, I'm sewing tiny pants!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse - word of advice, stay off the treadmill ad rest if you can, you'll need all the energy you can get, not just for labour but the days of minimal sleep after! I so wish id napped more durin the day then I might not be on catch up so bad.


----------



## citymouse

Thanks, Lozza. That's what I'm thinking, but the accupuncturist is all over me to keep walking. I'll probably take it easy, though.

Tiny pants pictures!

https://img542.imageshack.us/img542/2199/photo8oo.jpg
https://img205.imageshack.us/img205/6752/photo9ji.jpg

It's sort of addicting. :shock: For those of you who sew, here's the pattern/tutorial: https://www.made-by-rae.com/2010/10/free-raes-basic-newborn-pant-sewing-pattern/


----------



## loolindley

Mouse!!! How gorgeous are those pants!!!!! Don't walk!! Keep sewing! xxx


----------



## loolindley

Kel, sorry you weren't favourable :hugs: will they do another s&s before you are induced? The 12th seems so far away :hugs: I feel a few home labour inducers coming on!!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

mousey - those pants/trousers are amazing! you are so talented and i love your choice of fabric too. very chic. hope your twinges turn out to be the start of something.

good luck to widger and kel, and of course mousey!

congrats to vitfa i think... look forward to the announcement/pics asap!


----------



## Nicnak282

Hiya laddies!! :flower:

So sorry I've been AWOL for ages!!!!! 

Our beautiful, gorgeous little laddie Amber is somewhat of a night-owler which means little/ no sleep which in turn = no internet browsing for mummy as her eyes hurt bad!!! :haha:

I have been thinking of you lot though and HUGE CONGRATS to those new babies!!! :baby::baby::baby:

Good luck to those still waiting - it is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO worth it in the end, keep the faith!! :hugs:

Will try and catch up and who has had/ still waiting but wanted you all to know I haven't forgotten you lovelies xxxxx

PS What's the new forum?? Seem to have lost it, oops...:dohh:

PPS Will get around to changing my ticker...well..sometime in the future...when I have energy again!!!


----------



## lozza1uk

Mouse those pants are ace! Wish I could sew sometimes!

Nic it's in lounge area, groups/discussions, baby and parenting forum, the march mamas closed group.


----------



## Glowstar

Massive congrats Vitfa on your little lady :kiss::kiss: 

Mousey - gorgeous pants!!! :thumbup:

Mitch - wow....sorry your parents did get you anything :nope: kind of made me feel a bit upset for you to be honest :wacko:


----------



## wondertwins

Mouse, I adore the sushi pants!! 

This thread has become really quiet. Hopefully that means the last of our March Mamas are meeting their babes.


----------



## loolindley

I hope so too!!!!!


----------



## citymouse

I'm all checked in, got my Cervidil, and waiting 12 hours to see what happens. The nurse said I'm 1-2 cm dilated and my cervix is soft. Having contractions but nothing serious. I honestly think all the messing around with my cervix tonight helped get things moving. But I'm still a little concerned about why the head might be so high. Aside from being overdue, the doctor said the baby's head is as high as she'd expect it to be at 36 weeks. 

DH went home because he left his phone there, lol. Then he's bringing me... McDonalds! :dance:

My doctor's being great. She had a waiting room full of patients and talked to us for like 20-30 minutes without even acting like she was ready to move us out.

And the nurses are super nice and being here so often paid off, because the nurse who assigned us our room put us in the only room with wireless monitors. :wohoo:

So that's all for now... More news later!

Baby is seriously annoyed by all this action, though. She's going crazy.


----------



## waula

wooohoo mousey!!! best of luck!!! xxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Woop woop! Go labour mouse. Im annoyed though. Dreamed your waters had gone and you were labouring hard. Can't wait to hear your news. Xxxx


----------



## emera35

Good luck mouse!! :dance:


----------



## MissyBlaze

I love that we're all up


----------



## emera35

Hah yup Missy, just had giant poo fun, and also found the time in my busy schedule to have a row with OH, that's multi-tasking! Seriously though, waking up and complaining that F s makng too much noise feeding because of her locked nose was never going to earn anything other than the verbal equivalent of a slap! OH is such a muppet when he's half asleep! :dohh:
On the plus side, I like being awake at this time, I've got my snuggly baby starng up at me and its really cute! :)


----------



## loolindley

Go Mouse !!!!!!!!!!

I bet Widger has had hers now too!!! :cloud9:


----------



## MsCrow

Yay! Thinking of you LabourMouse and pacing the floor for news.


----------



## loolindley

Come on Kel! Get bouncing on that ball!


----------



## loolindley

Whilst having sex...


----------



## loolindley

And eating a pineapple curry


----------



## lozza1uk

Woo, go mouse!!
Missy, I had a dream about you the other night, it was a bit strange, we were going to new Orleans and were on some sort of tram to get there full of really odd people. We thought some guy had kidnapped a little girl as they didn't look like being parents and we were right as they started trying to shoot us later on! Can't remember the rest.

Labour vibes to kel and Widger too then I think we're done on this thread right? :happydance:


----------



## emera35

Wow Lozza was that dream whilst still pregnant? Sounds like a strange one! :haha: I don't have time to ream now! :haha:

Labour :dust: to the ladies with hardcore comfy babies!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Oh no Lozza, that sounds like a scary dream. Hope we were the winners!

Girls, I'm very excited for you all!


----------



## citymouse

Hey all, waters broke at midnight and contractions started fast and horrible, like every 2-3 minutes with a minute between. Epidural is great, baby went from high to zero station and I'm 4-5. On oxygen and trying to sleep, fingers shaking but I feel good compared to before!

Dh commanding me to go to sleep... Gnight!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Night mousey! Sleep well, I love my epiduralised sleep!


----------



## waula

mouse thats incredible - go mousey!!!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy - :happydance: :hugs: cant wait for you to meet mini-rashy.... ok ok, i wont pick on the baby... :haha: ... little mouselet :) :hugs:


----------



## Kel127

:happydance: So excited for you!!
Think I will officially be the last waiting March Mama!


----------



## firsttimer1

kel :hugs: it wont be long for you hunni :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Go Mousey!!! so excited for you!! Mouselet must have sensed impending eviction and decided to make her own appearance :haha::happydance:

GOOD LUCK :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lozza1uk

Under an epi and still finding time to update BnB, that's true march mama dedication! Hope fully little mouse will be here very soon, enjoy those first moments! Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

i know i cant believe how dedicated rashy is to us :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck Mouse :thumbup::baby::cloud9:


----------



## citymouse

Yes, well, I can't sleep. ;)

Was 9 by 5 am. Waiting for baby to descend. My doctor will be here in an hour.

Must go before Dh catches me!


----------



## loolindley

Mouse, you are a legend to be updating us whilst 9cm!!!


----------



## waula

bravemouse. wonder if you're pushingmouse right now. crazy. c'mon mousey push out the mouselet!!!! :happydance: :baby: massive hugs hun xxxx


----------



## kkl12

Yay Mouse!!! :happydance: Great job! Not long now til you meet your baby :hugs:


----------



## MissyBlaze

Omg this is so exciting ! Braveymouse... Please update us push by push.


----------



## wondertwins

Momma Mouse, you got this!


----------



## firsttimer1

Rashy you are hilarious!!!!! let us know the moment your little girls head is out :haha: No, seriously... i wonder if mini-mouse is here yet :hugs: I guess 6lb 12oz :)


----------



## mitchnorm

I cant believe mouse is updating us when 9cm dilating omg...the girl is a legend!!!!!:happydance:...go mouselet go......


----------



## waula

what? no more news Mouse? I'm disappointed. :rofl: busy you say??!!! :haha: good luck hun - get the mouselet out...and come and join the boob/poo chat on the other thread!!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

have i missed news on widger??? last i heard she was dilating etc.... ??


----------



## Widger

Go mouse :yipee:

Well, my waters were broken by consultant and three hours later my baby boy arrived last night!! Had 2 paracetamol and gas&air. After a very long first time birth with epidural and ventouse, I have to say how it doesn't mean you'll have anything like it again. 

He weighed 8lb 3oz and resembles his little brother a little.

Will be back on for update just need to catch up on sleep xx

Good luck Kel xx


----------



## waula

go widger!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yay widge!!! Congrats!


----------



## lozza1uk

Congratulations Widger! Thought you'd have a boy, just didn't get here in time to guess ! Hooray!

Surely labourmouse must be able to update us mid push? C'mon mini mouse!


----------



## waula

i bet the mouselet is getting some lovely mummy-mouse cuddles....:cloud9: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Way to gooooooooooooooo Widger :happydance::hugs:

So pleased you got the birth you wanted :winkwink: Look forward to hearing more news on your new little man :kiss:

C'mon Mousey....what's the news :baby::baby:


----------



## firsttimer1

*HUGE CONGRATS WIDGER!!!!! *awwwwww brothers :cloud9: amazing :kiss: cant wait to hear name :hugs:

now where is rashy... i cant believe her; not updating us all minute by minute..... :winkwink:


----------



## citymouse

Baby Mouse was born at 9:30 am! She is obsessed with eating. :shock: 

The whole induction was amazing. Ill elaborate in my birth story when I get around to it!


----------



## MissyBlaze

Yaaaaay! Congrats!


----------



## lozza1uk

Brilliant news! Well done mouse and love to Mouselet! X :hugs:


----------



## emera35

Awww congratulations to Widger and Mommamouse!!!! :baby: :dance: :baby:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats widger and mouse!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kymied

Congrats Widger and Mouse! Is that the end of our arrivals?


----------



## Kel127

Rowan May was born April 3rd 6:20 pm 7lbs 13oz. Breastfeeding like a pro! Will update with a pic and birth story tomorrow!


----------



## wouldluvabub

Congratulations everyone on all of the march babies!! How exciting! It seems like yesterday when I first clicked in this thread started by firsttimer and we were all poppyseeds!! Time has flown!! Thanks for being there for me girlies!!!


----------



## crowned

Hooray for citymouse, widger and kel! Congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance:

I agree with wouldluv - it`s been a fabulous ride, and I am SO thankful to have `met`all of you!!! The support and friendships we`ve developed through this thread have been a real blessing. Big thanks to FT for starting the thread and keeping us all together!!


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats Widger, Mouse & Kel127 :baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9:


----------



## emera35

Oh yay Kel congratulations! Glad you didn't have to wait for the 12th! :)

Hanks laddies for keeping me sane through pregnancy and I'm proud and excited to share the Mama journey wth you all! :)


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulation Mouse, Widger and Kel. Brilliant news! 

I second everything you've all said, you've been brilliant! 

X


----------



## MissyBlaze

Wow. I can't believe we're all mama. Nuts. 

I'm so happy i found you. Just wish it had been earlier. Xxxx


----------



## lozza1uk

Congrats Kel!!

I think you round this thread off with Rowan! All over to the other side for more fun... No more symptom spottin just poo, bf and other random chat!

I echo what everyone else has said, don't think I'd hve lasted the 9 months as well without you guys and especially labour day!

Xxx


----------



## loolindley

Widger, Mouse and Kel..... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe that's all of us!!!! What a fantastic journey so far :cloud9: I'm feeling so happy for us all! Let's hope the future years bring just as much fun and chat. xxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS KEL!!!!* :cloud9: Rowan was on our list of names too - gorgeous xxx

cant believe we are all mamas :cloud9:

Love you all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

Congrats citymouse, widger and kel! look forward to hearing more soon xx


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats kel!!! 

yay everyone is mama's now :cloud9:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey 
Ladies

First off not had a chance to look back to the ladies that were labouring with me, city, widger, i will get back at see when i get the chance

So pleased to annouce the arrival of Emily Alexis Cross - 31st March 2012, weighing 8lb 3oz. After labouring 20 hours, we did not get the birth we intended and had forceps delivery. Mummy a little tramaustised with regards to not the best care and birth along with post care but im slowly forgetting about it 

She is perfect and i cant think of a time without her

Thank you to all you ladies - you have been fabulous ..

I will get a chance to read back but huge congratulations to everyone 

We will see you over in March Mamas - Part II

Lynsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mitchnorm

Yeah....congratulations mouse, kel, widger and vitfa....are we all mamas now???? How scary is that....the last 9 months have really flown by and i feel honoured to have spent the time with you lovely ladies....your great advice....non judgemental attitudes......and discussions around swamp crotch/surfboards and the like....now bring on the poonami chat on the other thread...exciting times x x

Love you all:kiss:


----------



## Glowstar

Massive congrats Kel!!! Rowan was on my list of names too!!!! 

Lynsey - you were labouring along with me :thumbup: sorry you had forceps...not the best birth but sure Emily is worth it :kiss: What time was she born?? 

Well I can't believe we all made it!!! It has been an honour and a privilege to share this momentous journey with you all. I am 100% sure it wouldn't have been the same without your chat and banter along the way. I feel all hormonal now :cry: Huge thanks for FT for starting this thread :thumbup:

Hopefully I will now get time to post on the other thread!!! :blush:


----------



## Widger

Yay, this thread is complete. Thanks so much to everyone for your chat along the way (particularly waiting for my lazy boy to appear) but a massive thanks to FT for keeping up with the thread and updating scan dates etc. You are a star.

Now, I think I belong on the other side..... :)


----------



## wondertwins

Well said, Widge. Welcome to mommyhood everyone, and thanks for sharing the journey thus far. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

This group has been the BEST. :cloud9:


----------



## littleANDlost

Hello everyone!!

Know it's been a while but wonderd how everyone is getting on with there little ones? Olivia is just old enough now that i finally get a few minutes in the day to myself (she's curently still in bed alseep) 
I miss speaking to you all everyday and hearing how your all doing and what your all up to so thought i would just say hi again and see who is still around, I've only just got back on this site and already am loving the surport again.
Hope you are all well and your munchkins are behaving!
lots of love
Gemma
xx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Gemma! Livi is gorgeous! 

We're Ll still talking in the parenting version of this thread... I can't get a link up a the moment but if you go back a couple of pages you can come and slot into it all again. :) 

X


----------



## loolindley

Hi Gemma!

Loads of us are still about to chat to! The baby group has been invaluable with advice. Join us! I'm on my phone so can't do the link, but it's in the baby group section...March Mamas of course! x


----------



## littleANDlost

I found it thank you ladies :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hello ladies am back to has anybody got the link i hope ur all well xx


----------



## firsttimer1

danielle - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...h-mamas-2012-baby-group-closed-group-320.html

good to have you back!!! :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Still trucking along!


----------



## waula

woooooooo! love ya!!! xxx


----------



## lauraclili

:D I love it! You want about page 1084 for 20-22 week bumps and I'd guess about 400 pages earlier for 16 weeks :)

x


----------



## mitchnorm

No one even close to our 27000 plus posts ha ha


----------



## lauraclili

That's cos we're boss! (As they say in Liverpool, don'tcha know?!)


----------



## MissyBlaze

Hi lads! I miss you!


----------



## lauraclili

How can you?! I'm talking to you at the moment!


----------



## MissyBlaze

You're so silly! :)


----------



## lauraclili

We're still here. I hope we're still winning on the posts front too! 

:D


----------



## mitchnorm

Phew!!!!!!!!

Thanks for finding Laura... I went through my history and trawled through the board.....doh:dohh:


----------

